# Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine



## Research (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo Kommunity,


Es ist soweit.

Die Pro-EU Demonstrationen in der Ukraine haben erste Todesopfer gefordert. Ort: Hauptstadt Kiev.
Konkret sind es 2 Demonstranten (Männer).
Einer wurde von einer 9mm, abgefeuert aus einer Makarov Pistole.
Der Andere starb durch eine Kaliber 7,62mm, abgefeuert von einem Schafschützengewehr.

Mittlerweile sind es 5 Tote und über 300 Verletzte.
Die Polizei geht mit Gewalt vor.

Was ist los?

Die Ukraine wird zurzeit von Demonstrationen der auf Pro-Russland umgeschwenkten Regierung und den Pro-EU Demonstrationen zerrüttet.
Seit Monaten liegt das Problem offen und eitert.
Gesetzesänderungen gegen Pressefreiheit und Versammlungsfreiheit wurden erlassen.

Was passiert:

Moletov/Wasserwerfer/Blend-Rauch-Grananten/Pflastersteine und Tränengas. Nun auch Schusswaffen.
Brennende Barrikaden und ausgebrannte Fahrzeuge.


Was zuvor geschah:

Die Regierung wechselte den von der Bevölkerung gewünschten Westkurs gen Osten.
Kamerateams werden bedroht und verletzt. Delikat ist das es Sicherheitskräfte der Regierung waren Die die Oppositions-Reporterin, Tetyana Chornovil, schwer verletzten.
Und das nicht durch Zufall sondern gezielt. Dies führte zu einem Auffrischen und Verschweißen der sich zersetzenden Opposition.
Gesetze verändert, die Medien Kooperativ gehalten*.

Lange davor kam es zum Initialzünder, der Verhaftung und Inhaftierung der Yulia Tymoshenko und ihrer Anhänger.
Vielleicht früher, zur Zeit der Orangenen Revolotion.
Ab da begann die systematische Bekämpfung der Opposition.

___________________________________________

Eigene Meinung: Genug Sprengstoff für einen Bürgerkrieg. Bei uns hat ein Toter zur Bildung der RAF geführt.





Quelle:******
Unabhängigkeitsplatz in Kiew gestürmt: Vitali Klitschko zeigt der Polizei die Faust: "Wir bleiben!" - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Schlittert die Ukraine ins Chaos? | Telepolis
Polens Rolle im Ukraine-Konflikt | Telepolis
Outrage in Ukraine after brutal attack on opposition reporter - Telegraph
Attack on reporter restores passion to Ukraine demonstrations | Reuters
Ukraine: Clashes rage on between protesters, police in Kiev - CNN.com
BBC News - Ukraine: New anti-protest laws introduced
Yahoo!
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/world/europe/ukraine-protests.html

PS:
Da es mir an Zeit fehlt kommen später mehr Erklärungen.


*Hier kommen noch Links in den Text.






Kann jemand zufällig russisch?
https://twitter.com/superumka/status/425898568793083904/photo/1

To do: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine#Nachkriegszeit


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

was sind Plastersteine ????

bitte korrigieren


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

#EuroMajdan on USTREAM: Dear friends, we've been on air 24/7 since 27 november without a single break. To continue broadcasting, we need your financial hel... 
Livestream ... das sieht fast aus wie im krieg
ich weis aber net ob das wirklich Live ist , is halt n link dazu von nem freund


----------



## Andrej (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es ist nicht russische,sondern ukrainisch

Dort steht:Sergei,der getötete wollte Schauspieler werden, er war erst 20 Jahre alt! Er stand für die Zukunft!

p.s. Der Getötete heißt Sergej Nigoyan,er ist ein armenischer Nationalist und ist womöglich ein Anhänger der heute nicht mehr exestierenden "Asala" bewegung. Asala

Meine Meinung.

Ich bin kein freund von Putin oder Janukowitsch und würde sie beide am liebsten hängen.Bin aber auch kein freund des Westens.  



Die ganze pro europäische Bewegung in klein Russland wird von forne und hinten nur belogen und mit falschen Versprechen geködert. Wie wirtschaftlicher Aufstieg und schaffung neuer Arbeitsplätze und bekämpfung der Kriminalität in der Politik.Sie verstehen nicht,dass der Beitritt zur EU,dass genaue Gegenteil bewirken wird,wie es z.B. schon in Litauen passiert ist.Zudem erhoffen sich viele,dass sie ohne Visa nach Europa reisen werden können. Für mich stellt sich bei den Visa Leuten die Frage,wollen sie etwas für das Land tun oder ein fach nur abhauen.

Die oppositionele Julia T. ist selber eine Verbrecherin,die nicht auf legalem weg zu ihren Millionen gekommen ist - genauso wie Chodorkowski oder Abramowitsch. Habe selbst Bekannte die durch Julia T. ihre Unternehem verlohren haben,weil sie sich der Konkurenz entledigen wollte.

Zudem sind viele Demonstranten dort anti-russische Nationalisten, die aus den Gebieten Galizien kommen und Anhänger solcher Organisationen sind wie SS-Division Galizien oder der UNA-UNSO.

Dass werdet ihr nicht in westlichen Nachrichten sehen, wie Polizisten brennen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cuO53xeZkm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein paar Bilder von den "unbewaffneten" Demonstranten in der Ukraine
http://img15.nnm.me/1/9/7/e/1/4efe0483662d4d90e11101c5aee.jpg
http://img12.nnm.me/7/0/7/0/e/e537fc7768bb1d5886f7a9e42cd.jpg


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. Januar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> #EuroMajdan on USTREAM: Dear friends, we've been on air 24/7 since 27 november without a single break. To continue broadcasting, we need your financial hel...
> Livestream ... das sieht fast aus wie im krieg
> ich weis aber net ob das wirklich Live ist , is halt n link dazu von nem freund


 

nebenbei wärend ich ne duko anschaue +flasche bier
unten links ist ein zähler



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> nebenbei wären ich ne duko anschaue +flasche bier
> unten links ist ein zähler


 

*Andrej* 
                    jo russisch erkenne sogar ich 
und das sieht nicht danach aus zumindest manche buchstaben

upps double post


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Thread in das passende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## cultraider (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nur mal zum Anregen (Gedanken) eine Medallie hat immer zwei Seiten.
Einseitige Berichtserstattung 4tw (nur weil n Klitschko involviert ist in die ganze Sache)

btw. und nein ich heiße tote Demonstranten in keinster Weise gut.

Die aktuelle Regierung sollte sich auf die Opposition zu- anstatt wegbewegen.
Sie tragen eine Mitschuld, aber trotzdem haben die Opposition bzw. die (außer Kontrolle geratenen) Demonstranten nicht das Recht, Molotovcocktrails u.ä. auf Polizisten zu werfen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In der Ukraine leben knapp 35% Russen bzw besitzen den russischen Pass. Desswegen ist die Situation auch so komplex gesellschaftlich so wie politisch, 2 Extremen wollen in 2 völlig verschiedene Richtungen, in einem Land. 

Trotzdem ist ein EU Beitritt für die Ukraine die beste Lösung, weil aus dem Westen defenitiv mehr Entwicklungshilfe kommt als aus Moskau. Alternativ würde man (schon lange geplante) Pipelines aus Usbekistan und Kazachstan verlegen, was ein kleiner Todesstoß für Russlands Gasimperium wäre dass den Westen ja aktuell versorgt. Gazprom so wie viele russische Lobyisten versuchen jede Anstrengung ehemaliger Ostblockländer sich mit Energie selbst zu decken, zu torpedieren wo es nur geht. So was kann natürlich nicht über Jahrzehnte gut gehen, wenn auch nicht heute aber die Ukraine wird sich von Russland abwenden, und die ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten werden eigene Energien gewinnen, wie zb Polen ins Schiefergas-Geschäft einsteigt und GasExporteur wird in den nächsten Jahren. Auch die Ukraine besitzt vermutete Großvorkommen von Schieferngas, und ist somit eine ultimative Gefahr für Russlands Geschäfte. Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit ...


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein EU Beitritt für die Ukraine die beste Lösung, weil aus dem Westen defenitiv mehr Entwicklungshilfe kommt als aus Moskau.


 
Welche Art der Entwicklungshilfe meinst Du denn?

Die normalen Leute werden von einer EU-Bindung überhaupt nichts haben.
Es geht doch im Endeffekt wieder darum, billige Arbeitssklaven zu finden,
welche noch billiger produzieren als die Russen usw.

Und keine Angst, dass Gas wird schon gewinnbringend verkauft,

nur sind das internationale Konzerne/ Joint Ventures welche den Gewinn abziehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Fracking scheint ja überall jetzt das Zauberwort zu sein aber um die Folgen kümmert sich keiner. Vor allem nicht die Energiekonzerne die damit Milliarden verdienen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

n-tv hat einen Liveticker zu dem Thema: Ukraine am Rand eines Bürgerkriegs: +++ 22:37 Anschlag auf Polizei in Lwiw +++ - n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche Art der Entwicklungshilfe meinst Du denn?
> 
> Die normalen Leute werden von einer EU-Bindung überhaupt nichts haben.
> Es geht doch im Endeffekt wieder darum, billige Arbeitssklaven zu finden,
> welche noch billiger produzieren als die Russen usw.



Russische Arbeitskräfte spielen in der EU bislang keine Rolle. Und mit Ausnahme der jeweils abgelegenen Regionen (hier im Osten), die sich auf einmal an einer hermetischen EU-Außengrenze wiederfinden, sind EU-Beitritte für die Bevölkerungen i.d.R. ein deutlicher Vorteil. Offene Märkte führen nun einmal (z.B. eben über das Anwerben von Arbeitskräften) zu einem Ausgleich zwischen verschiedenen Regionen. Und der Durchschnitt aus restlicher EU und Ukraine liegt deutlich über dem heutigen Niveau -> da würde es bergauf gehen. (Im Rest der EU dagegen bergab. Zumindest für die 99%, die nicht in der ich-verlagere-meine-Produktion bzw. ich-werbe-systematisch-Wanderarbeiter-an -Liga spielen)


----------



## BertB (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

das land selber ist ebenfalls in ost-west gespalten, die große russischstämmige bevölkerungsgruppe lebt überwiegend im osten,
das große industriegebiet um die "heimliche zweite hauptstadt" donezk hat vielfältige wirtschaftliche und sonstige bindungen an russland.
man kann jedenfalls nicht sagen, "die bevölkerung" wolle die westbindung, 
das gilt wenn, dann vor allem für den westlichen landesteil und kiew, 
in der ostukraine sieht das ganz anders aus, viele menschen dort sind vielmehr auf russland gepolt
daher auch das comeback des herrn janukowitsch, er und seine leute schienen schließlich schon geschlagen in der orangenen revolution.
die wurden aber zurück an die macht gewählt, weil sie im osten der ukraine eine erhebliche unterstützung genießen
hoffe die lage beruhigt sich, denke schon, dass eu mitgliedschaft am besten wäre, kann aber dauern, die eu hat sich eh schon verschluckt,
bulgarien, rumänien und co müssen auch erst mal an den üblichen lebensstandard anschluss finden,
während gründungsmitglieder in der krise abzurutschen drohen -> italien

mag die slawen sehr 
gruß


----------



## Hänschen (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist nicht russische,sondern ukrainisch
> 
> Dort steht:Sergei,der getötete wollte Schauspieler werden, er war erst 20 Jahre alt! Er stand für die Zukunft!
> 
> ...




 Die Timoschenko schaut wirklich etwas finster drein ... gerade auf Bild.de in Mutter-Posen-Bildformat


----------



## gorgi85 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Welche Art der Entwicklungshilfe meinst Du denn?
> 
> Die normalen Leute werden von einer EU-Bindung überhaupt nichts haben.
> Es geht doch im Endeffekt wieder darum, billige Arbeitssklaven zu finden,
> ...



Meinst du ? Also also ich finde es gibt gute Beispiele, Ungrarn, Tscheschien, Polen, Estland, Slowekei, Slowenien, Litauen ... 

Konzerne schaffen Arbeit und wo Arbeit ist ist auch Kaufkrat, somit würde sich die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung auf jeden Fall in einen grünen Bereich wandeln und die Ukraine würde erst ein Wachstum genießen sofern Auslandsinvestitionen stattfinden. Dazu ist die Ukraine groß und hat 55 Mio Einwohner und wäre ein super Absatzmarkt. Mit den Hilfen der EU geschätzt auf vlt bei 10 Mrd Euro im Jahr würde sich auch die Infratruktur verbessern. Die Ukraine braucht eine allgemeine Verteilung von Geld, wenn sie sich Moskau fügt bleibt alles weiterhin in Hand von einer Hand voll Oligarchen.


----------



## gorgi85 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



BertB schrieb:


> das land selber ist ebenfalls in ost-west gespalten, die große russischstämmige bevölkerungsgruppe lebt überwiegend im osten,
> das große industriegebiet um die "heimliche zweite hauptstadt" donezk hat vielfältige wirtschaftliche und sonstige bindungen an russland.
> man kann jedenfalls nicht sagen, "die bevölkerung" wolle die westbindung,
> das gilt wenn, dann vor allem für den westlichen landesteil und kiew,
> ...


 
Also Wahlen in gelenkten Demokratien sind für mich kein Kriterium welches die Idee einer Mehrheit wiederspiegeln  
In Russland wurden sogar verdammt viele, Wahlzettel bei den letzten Wahlen sogar vor laufenden Kameras einfach in Pappierkorb geschmissen  Das ist Politik der II Klasse, also das wovon die meisten Oststaaten seit kurzem erst weg sind oder halt auf dem besten Wege dahin. Das Problem in Ukraine aber auch in Russland sind die Instanzen, sie stehen unter den herrschenden bzw ein Putin steht über dem Gesetz. In der Ukraine haben wir gerade erlebt dass es dort anders ist, und ich finde das ist ein Grund zum feiern  


Aber hast recht die Ukraine ist sogar in der eigenen Oposition gespalten, die Verhandlungen zuletzt mit Juszczenko verliefen auch so schleppend weil die Oposition keine Führungsperson mit einer geklärten Richtung hat, und sich auch sehr quer stellt ggüber Juszczenkos Partei genau so wie ggüber der EU. 

Das war gerade ein Etappensieg für die Ukraine, aber bald ist Putin aus dem Urlaub zurück mal sehen was der zu alldem sagt


----------



## gorgi85 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russische Arbeitskräfte spielen in der EU bislang keine Rolle. Und mit Ausnahme der jeweils abgelegenen Regionen (hier im Osten), die sich auf einmal an einer hermetischen EU-Außengrenze wiederfinden, sind EU-Beitritte für die Bevölkerungen i.d.R. ein deutlicher Vorteil. Offene Märkte führen nun einmal (z.B. eben über das Anwerben von Arbeitskräften) zu einem Ausgleich zwischen verschiedenen Regionen. Und der Durchschnitt aus restlicher EU und Ukraine liegt deutlich über dem heutigen Niveau -> da würde es bergauf gehen. (Im Rest der EU dagegen bergab. Zumindest für die 99%, die nicht in der ich-verlagere-meine-Produktion bzw. ich-werbe-systematisch-Wanderarbeiter-an -Liga spielen)


 
Das ist nur teilrichtig, sofern die Nachfrage an Gütern in der Ukraine steigt so steigt auch die Produktion ihrer Nachbarstaaten. Schwer zu sagen aber ich glaube dass eine wirtschaftlich stabile Ukraine eine sehr gute Sache wäre für die Ost EU. Zudem ist sie groß und das wäre ein großer Markt für Investoren, und die Nähe zu Russland.


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass die leute um janukowitsch in großen teilen der bevölkerung durchaus rückhalt haben, man nicht glauben darf der konflikt  sei "die regierung" gegen "das volk". leider ist es viel komplizierter, sieht im fernsehen aber oft so aus
will die regierung auch nicht hochhalten, überhaupt nicht


----------



## Andrej (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wir werde ja sehen,was daraus wird.Im Jahr 2004 hatten wir die selbe Situation schon einmal.Und wie wir wissen,wurde draus nichts.Das Einzige was die Opposition nach 2004 gemacht hat,war dass sie im ganzen Land Denkmäler für SS-Soldaten errichtet haben und neue Geschichtsbücher in den Schulen herrausgegeben haben,nach dächnen der erste Kosmonaut aus der Ukraine im Jahre 1996 ins All geflogen ist mit einem Space Shuttle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Vielleicht kommt jetzt ja etwas Ruhe rein nach der Absetzung


----------



## gorgi85 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hängt jetzt alles davon ab welches Lager an die Macht kommt. Die beste Lösung wäre pro europäisch und Kredite aus dem Westen nehmen, mit welchen sich die Ukraine EU tauglich gestalten könnte. Wenn sie Moskau treu bleiben wird das wieder eine Periode der Sklaverei und Diktatur, wie in Weissrussland. Die EU ist die einzige Chance für die ganze Ukraine, um den Lebensstandart zu heben.


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt, EU muss schnell hilfe anbieten


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt jetzt ja etwas Ruhe rein nach der Absetzung


 
das wäre zu hoffen und imo auch oberstes Gebot. Denn aus dem Chaos heraus kann sich keine konstruktive Regierung bilden lassen, egal für was sie stehen will (außer anarchie)


----------



## pascha953 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hinter der Fichte: Mittel und Methoden der ARD im Medienkrieg gegen die Ukraine

http://www.unzensuriert.at/content/0014911-Ukraine-EU-unterst-tzt-faschistische-Milizen-beim-Putsch

http://www.buergerstimme.com/Design2/2014-02/ukraine-timoschenko-frei-janukovytsch-gibt-nicht-auf/


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Machst du jetzt hier in Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Das ist nur teilrichtig, sofern die Nachfrage an Gütern in der Ukraine steigt so steigt auch die Produktion ihrer Nachbarstaaten. Schwer zu sagen aber ich glaube dass eine wirtschaftlich stabile Ukraine eine sehr gute Sache wäre für die Ost EU. Zudem ist sie groß und das wäre ein großer Markt für Investoren, und die Nähe zu Russland.


 
Es gibt keine "Ost EU", es gibt nur die EU. Und sicherlich würde Hilfen und Investitionen in der Ukraine auch deren Importe steigern.
Nur: Solange die Ukraine diesen Aufschwung nicht aus eigener primärer Wertschöpfung bestreiten kann (und das wird sie vermutlich auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht), sind dies Investitionen und Hilfen, die sonst in andere EU-Regionen geflossen werden. Für die gesamte EU betrachtet bleibt das Investitionsvolumen gleich, es wird nur auf mehr Leute aufgeteilt.
(Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass man der Ukraine nicht helfen soll. Aber man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass es eben wirklich eine Hilfe ist - Gutes für andere zu eigenen Lasten. Keine Investition, die mittelfristig zum eigenen Vorteil wird. Und ein EU-Beitritt ist auch nichts, was man sich später nochmal anders überlegen kann, wenn es einem zuviel wird.)


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Aber seit wann hilft die EU den Menschen?
Sie hilft den Unternehmen ihre Gewinne zu vermehren und die Kosten zu reduzieren.
Außerdem geht es in erster Linie sowieso nur um Einfluss und Macht.
Die EU ist da nicht anders als die Russen. Leidtragend sind wie immer die Menschen die in der Mitte stehen und aufgerieben werden.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber seit wann hilft die EU den Menschen?
> Sie hilft den Unternehmen ihre Gewinne zu vermehren und die Kosten zu reduzieren.



zum größten teil schon, aber viele EU-gelder gehen auch in den ausbau der infrastruktur. 
Polen z.b. wurden massig straßenbauprojekte von der EU mitfinanziert. den größten teil der straßen dort, sind komplett schrott, auf den ersten 100km nach der Grenze bei Forst fährt man da noch.über die Platten die Adolf verlegt hat. 
Also es ist nicht komplett richtig das den Menschen nicht geholfen wird.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Ost EU", es gibt nur die EU. Und sicherlich würde Hilfen und Investitionen in der Ukraine auch deren Importe steigern.
> Nur: Solange die Ukraine diesen Aufschwung nicht aus eigener primärer Wertschöpfung bestreiten kann (und das wird sie vermutlich auf Jahrzehnte hinaus nicht), sind dies Investitionen und Hilfen, die sonst in andere EU-Regionen geflossen werden. Für die gesamte EU betrachtet bleibt das Investitionsvolumen gleich, es wird nur auf mehr Leute aufgeteilt.
> (Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass man der Ukraine nicht helfen soll. Aber man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein, dass es eben wirklich eine Hilfe ist - Gutes für andere zu eigenen Lasten. Keine Investition, die mittelfristig zum eigenen Vorteil wird. Und ein EU-Beitritt ist auch nichts, was man sich später nochmal anders überlegen kann, wenn es einem zuviel wird.)


 

Mit Ost EU meinte ich Ukraines Nachbarn. Diese würden von der Kaufkraft einer unterstützten Ukraine am meisten profitieren.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> zum größten teil schon, aber viele EU-gelder gehen auch in den ausbau der infrastruktur.
> Polen z.b. wurden massig straßenbauprojekte von der EU mitfinanziert. den größten teil der straßen dort, sind komplett schrott, auf den ersten 100km nach der Grenze bei Forst fährt man da noch.über die Platten die Adolf verlegt hat.
> Also es ist nicht komplett richtig das den Menschen nicht geholfen wird.



Warst du auf allen Strassen dass du das beurteilen kannst ? 
Polen befindet sich mitten im Ausbau seiner Verkehrsnetze, und das wird noch gut 10-15 Jahren dauern bis man einen Großteil des Verkehrswege modernisiert hat. Trotzdem sind wichtige Teile schon fertig wie zb die Anbindung an Poznan, Poznan-Warschau, Warschau-Lodz und Warschau-Schlesien, und eine aus Gdansk bis nach unten zu Schlesien auch über Warschau. 

Es ist immer so ne Ansichtssache iwo, die Polen lachen über das Verkehrsnetz Weissrusslands und der Ukraine, die Deutschen über das der Polen, und die Franzosen Engländer u Holländer über das der Deutschen


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Entwicklung zu beobachten wird interessant.
Der Großteil der Landbevölkerung ist Pro-Russland, die wissen nichtmal was die EU überhaupt ist.
Die Frage ist wie Putin jetzt reagiert, hungert er die Ukraine aus.....oder wartet er die Wahlen erstmal ab.....und hält sich vor, die von Russland-Stämmigen bewohnten Teile des Landes "Heim ins Reich" zu holen.
Ich kann mir auch eine Teilung der Ukraine vorstellen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Landbevölkerung ist Pro-Russland, die wissen nichtmal was die EU überhaupt ist.


 
Was ja an der fehlenden Bildung liegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es ist nicht "der Großteil der Landbevölkerung" und es hat auch wenig mit Bildung zu tun. Es ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung in den östlichen Landesteilen. Die mögen ländlich geprägt sein, aber für die ländlicheren Abschnitte des Westens gilt es nicht. Entscheidet ist, dass man russische Wurzeln hat, russisch spricht, russische Medien konsumiert und nicht unbedingt eine EU-Außengrenze zwischen sich und Russland sehen will.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Natürlich hat das was mit Bildung zu tun.
Was lerne ich denn wenn ich den ganzen Tag russisches Staatsfernsehen gucke das von Putin gelenkt wird?
Dass Putin super ist, Russland das beste Land der Welt ist und dass die EU sowieso nur ausbeuten will.
Das ist bildungsferne Propaganda. Mehr nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@Threshold

Das kann man drehen wie man will, wer sagt dir denn, dass Putin ein Verbrecher ist und in der EU alles heiter Sonnenschein?!
Irgendwie wird man immer durch Medien geprägt und gelenkt.
Tut aber alle dem Nichts zur Sache, ich glaube das Land wird sich aufspalten....


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das kann man nicht drehen wie man will, in Russland herrscht keine Information sondern Manipulation. Sender wie RT verbreiten pro russische Meinungen, und sind keine Informationsquellen im eigentlichen Sinn. Das ist ganz anders als in der EU die natürlich auch eine Zensur besitzt, jedoch sehr viel unabhängingen Spielraum hat. Medien hier zu Lande dürfen im Grunde "fast" über alles berichten was sie wollen, dazu wird man auch nicht in ein Gulag gesteckt wenn man Systemkritisch ist  Das westliche Modell ist auch weniger angreiffbar weil es ja die demokratische Idee als Vorbild für andere verkörpert, somit "muss" Kritik selbstverstäntlich erwünscht sein und andersrum muss die Demokratie in den Industrieländern robust genug sein um Kritik stand zu halten. Dieser Kampf wird öffentlich dhematisiert von den Medien persönlich, in gewissen und sogar vielen Belangen schaffen sie selbstständig eine Meinung und das Bundesamt darf nur schön mitlesen, weil ihnen im Gegensatz zu Russland die Hände gg die Medien, gebunden sind. 

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen echter Demokratie (gute Lüge) und gelenkter Demokratie (durschaubare Lüge)  

PS: Putin ist ein Verbrecher auch das kann man nicht drehen, Russland wird seither von politischen und wirtschaftlichen Verbrechern angeführt, und der normale Russe bedeutet den garnichts. Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die größten Feinde Russlands im Kreml.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es geht aber nicht um Medien "hier", es geht um Medien in der Ukraine vs. Medien in Russland 
Und die ukrainische Medienlandschaft war bislang auch stark politisch beeinflusst bzw. wer nicht den Vorgaben von oben folgte, hatte eben bereits seine eigene, entgegengesetze politische Agenda. Unter diesen Bedingungen die Ukraine in Leute zu teilen, die die EU wollen, und Leuten, die man für zu blöd erklärt, zu erkennen, was gut für sie ist...
Fragwürdig.
Natürlich ist Putin alles andere als ein Demokrat, aber das heißt nicht, dass er objektiv das schlimmste ist, was Bewohnern der Ost-Ukraine passieren könnte. Die wollen nun einmal ohnehin einen erheblichen Teil dessen, wofür er steht. Und sie laufen durchaus Gefahr, von den EU-orientierten Kräften untergebuttert zu werden. Die äußern sich dieser Tage nämlich oftmals eher kontra-kontrarevolutionär und alles andere als tollerant. Insbesondere die anti-russischen Nationalisten sind sogar hochgradig gewaltbereit, aber wenn der Rest wirtschaftspolitische Rache an Janukowitsch-Unterstützern übt, reicht das auch aus.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@gorgi85

Und nu?
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung Pro Russland ist.
Oder was willst du mit der z.B.: Krim veranstalten.....Putin wird einen Teufel tun und die "autonome Republik"^^ in die EU abwandern lassen. (in die EU kommt die Ukraine sowieso nicht)
Die ganze Ukraine ist ein ganz heißes Flickwerk.
Mal davon ab das Putin nicht mehr Verbrecher ist, als der hier im Westen umjubelte Chodorkowski.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> Das kann man drehen wie man will, wer sagt dir denn, dass Putin ein Verbrecher ist und in der EU alles heiter Sonnenschein?!
> Irgendwie wird man immer durch Medien geprägt und gelenkt.
> Tut aber alle dem Nichts zur Sache, ich glaube das Land wird sich aufspalten....



Gibt es in Russland Pressefreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit oder in der EU?

Natürlich ist die EU alles andere als perfekt aber ich lebe doch lieber hier als dort.
Und ich kann die Menschen natürlich verstehen wenn sie sich auch eher an der EU orientieren denn die sehen ja den westlichen Wohlstand -- auch wenn der nur auf Pump finanziert ist -- aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Baustelle und gehört hier nicht rein.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass sich das Land aufspalten wird. Es wird einen Kompromiss geben mit dem die EU und auch Russland leben können.
Was am Ende aber für die Ukrainer übrig bleibt wird sich wohl erst in einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten zeigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um Medien "hier", es geht um Medien in der Ukraine vs. Medien in Russland
> Und die ukrainische Medienlandschaft war bislang auch stark politisch beeinflusst bzw. wer nicht den Vorgaben von oben folgte, hatte eben bereits seine eigene, entgegengesetze politische Agenda. Unter diesen Bedingungen die Ukraine in Leute zu teilen, die die EU wollen, und Leuten, die man für zu blöd erklärt, zu erkennen, was gut für sie ist...
> Fragwürdig.
> Natürlich ist Putin alles andere als ein Demokrat, aber das heißt nicht, dass er objektiv das schlimmste ist, was Bewohnern der Ost-Ukraine passieren könnte. Die wollen nun einmal ohnehin einen erheblichen Teil dessen, wofür er steht. Und sie laufen durchaus Gefahr, von den EU-orientierten Kräften untergebuttert zu werden. Die äußern sich dieser Tage nämlich oftmals eher kontra-kontrarevolutionär und alles andere als tollerant. Insbesondere die anti-russischen Nationalisten sind sogar hochgradig gewaltbereit, aber wenn der Rest wirtschaftspolitische Rache an Janukowitsch-Unterstützern übt, reicht das auch aus.


 
Ich würde mal stark annehmen dass die gebildete Schicht in der Ukraine ausländische Medien verfolgt haben um sich ein differenziertes Bild zu machen.
Und auch das Internet hat seinen Einfluss darauf gehabt.
Im Zeitalter des Internets ist gelenkte Staatskontrolle nicht mehr so einfach. Du müsstest das Land schon entsprechend abschotten wie es China und Nord Korea machen um zu verhindern dass die Bevölkerung Meinungen und Informationen aus dem Ausland bekommen.

Und natürlich ist zu befürchten dass es immer noch zu Bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommen kann.
Der Ex Präsident hatte ja eine große Anzahl an Anhängern -- auch in der Wirtschaft bzw. den Oligarchen. Keine Ahnung wie das da weiter geht. Allerdings hatte ich letztens eine Bericht gesehen der besagte dass viele Oligarchen ihr Geld aus der Ukraine abziehen wollen oder machen und das hat dann natürlich auch verheerende Folgen.
Andererseits war die Wirtschaftspolitik der letzen Jahre auch nicht wirklich förderlich für das Land.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es wäre für die Ukraine weitreichend positiv wenn die Monopolisten verschwinden. Denn hier wäre dann Platz um neue Märkte zu gestalten, aus westlichen Kapital aus Parnterländern. Ob das auch auf geht ist eine andere Fage aber so würde die Alternative zu Russland aussehen, und so ist es auch wesentlich besser weil: 

Die Olligarchen sind doch in keinem Fall wirtschaftsdienlich, bzw nicht so dass die Bevölkerrung hier von profitieren würde. Im Gegenteil sie blockieren wirtschaftliche Entwicklung, siehe Russland. Eine Klique Putin-treuer WirtschaftsBosse kontrolliert vlt bis zu 75% aller Märkte, und lässt ein Viertel für den Schein eines kapitalistischen Russlands, wie zB die Konzessionen für Britisch Patrols. Das heisst dass der Verzicht auf die Industrie und die mehrfache Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen, so wie der Produktion von Fertigprodukten, gerne in Kauf genommen wird, um die Ressurcen in russischen Händen zu behalten. Das hat gravierende Auswirkungen auf die Bveölkerrung. Nur dadurch ist Russland auf dem Weltmärkten in Sachen Gas und Öl eine Macht, weil fast das halbe Land dafür Leiden muss. 

Wo ich herkomme sagt man zur Russland ein Elefant auf einer Ameise. Möge man sich vorstellen dass Kazachstan u Uzbekistan beginnen Europa mit ihrem Gas durch die Ukraine zu versorgen, und somit das russische Gasimperium erschüttern, würde man auch erkennen wie marode Russlands eigtliche Wirtschaft ist. Das Problem ist das federale System das den Komunismus nachlebt, Russland bewegt sich dadurch zu Konkurenz zwischen Industrieländern, auf sehr dünnem Eis also schützt es seine Interessen auf jede mögliche Weise. Es ist weiterhind Wohlstand auf dem Rücken anderer wie zB jetzt der Ukraine welche die Schnauze voll hat. Ich denke Russland wird seinen Einfluss mit so einer Politik in Europa gänzlich verspielen, iwann hilft auch kein Putin mehr ...


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Warst du auf allen Strassen dass du das beurteilen kannst ?
> Polen befindet sich mitten im Ausbau seiner Verkehrsnetze, und das wird noch gut 10-15 Jahren dauern bis man einen Großteil des Verkehrswege modernisiert hat. Trotzdem sind wichtige Teile schon fertig wie zb die Anbindung an Poznan, Poznan-Warschau, Warschau-Lodz und Warschau-Schlesien, und eine aus Gdansk bis nach unten zu Schlesien auch über Warschau.
> 
> Es ist immer so ne Ansichtssache iwo, die Polen lachen über das Verkehrsnetz Weissrusslands und der Ukraine, die Deutschen über das der Polen, und die Franzosen Engländer u Holländer über das der Deutschen


 
Ja war ich, so oft das ich das Beurteilen kann, zudem leben dort auch Verwandte  

Ich sagte ja auch das sich dort einiges getan hat mit Eu Förderungen. Wobei ändert nichts daran das man die ersten 100 Kilometer nach Grenzübergang Forst ein Schädelhirntrauma bekommt und zudem alles außerhalb der mittlerweile! teilweise fertiggestellten Autobahnen eine zumutung ist  Erklärt zudem warum dort Autos doppelt so schnell verschleißen 

Wobei das alles bisher mehr den Westen als den Osten betrifft, dort siehts ja noch aus wie nachm Krieg.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> dort siehts ja noch aus wie nachm Krieg.


 
Nach welchem Krieg? Napoleons Feldzug?


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach welchem Krieg? Napoleons Feldzug?


 
Ne WW2  Zur Zeit Napoleons gabs ja noch keine Autobahnen


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja war ich, so oft das ich das Beurteilen kann, zudem leben dort auch Verwandte
> 
> Ich sagte ja auch das sich dort einiges getan hat mit Eu Förderungen. Wobei ändert nichts daran das man die ersten 100 Kilometer nach Grenzübergang Forst ein Schädelhirntrauma bekommt und zudem alles außerhalb der mittlerweile! teilweise fertiggestellten Autobahnen eine zumutung ist  Erklärt zudem warum dort Autos doppelt so schnell verschleißen
> 
> Wobei das alles bisher mehr den Westen als den Osten betrifft, dort siehts ja noch aus wie nachm Krieg.


 
Die EU Förderungen betragen 12 Mrd Euro im Jahr und fließen größtenteils in mittelständsiche Betriebe u Landwirtschaft. Die Förderungen sind nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein in der Modernisierung von Infratruktur, den Großteil der Kosten stemmt Polen selbst. 

Da du schon vom Osten redest, ich bin immer heil froh aus Brandenburg raus zu sein wenn wir nach Poznan fahren, dort sieht man wieder Zilivisation und Neubau


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Die EU Förderungen betragen 12 Mrd Euro im Jahr und fließen größtenteils in mittelständsiche Betriebe u Landwirtschaft. Die Förderungen sind nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein in der Modernisierung von Infratruktur, den Großteil der Kosten stemmt Polen selbst.
> 
> Da du schon vom Osten redest, ich bin immer heil froh aus Brandenburg raus zu sein wenn wir nach Poznan fahren, dort sieht man wieder Zilivisation und Neubau


 
Ja wo vorher nichts war, ist klar das dann alles neue schön glänzt  Zudem ist Posen nun keine kleine Stadt, das da alles schön glänzt ist logisch 

Zudem sollten sich die alten Bundesländer nicht beschweren, die Straßen dort sind alle keine 25 Jahre alt und top, sowas sieht man im Westen quasie nirgends  

Aber wir bewegen uns zu sehr weg vom eigentlichen Thema


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In der DDR war ja auch nix, und nach 25 Jahren glänzt da noch lange nicht soo viel, wie hinter der Oder  Ostdeutschland profitiert heute mehr von Polens Investitionen als umgekehrt, da es hier einfach billiger ist als in Westpolen.

Wollte es ja auch nur richtig stellen, lassen wir den Rubel wieder (t)rollen


----------



## Andrej (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung zu beobachten wird interessant.
> Der Großteil der Landbevölkerung ist Pro-Russland, die wissen nichtmal was die EU überhaupt ist.


 
Welche Landbevölkerung?Im Osten der Ukraine liegt die gesammte Schwerindustrie des Landes.
Man sollte sich zuerst informieren,bevor man etwas schreibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das was mit Bildung zu tun.
> Was lerne ich denn wenn ich den ganzen Tag russisches Staatsfernsehen gucke das von Putin gelenkt wird?
> Dass Putin super ist, Russland das beste Land der Welt ist und dass die EU sowieso nur ausbeuten will.
> Das ist bildungsferne Propaganda. Mehr nicht.



In Russland glaubt niemand dem Staatsfernsehen,wenn es um Russland geht und die Erfolge die das Land angeblich hat. Dazu hat man das Internet.
Fernsehen guckt man nur um zu wissen, was so im Land und in der Welt passiert ist.
Wenn es um den Westen geht,dann sieht es schon anders aus. Denn meistens berichtet das russische Fernsehen die Wahrheit.
Und mit Bildung hat es nichts zutun.

Von Putin wird nichts gelenkt.Gelenkt wird alles von Politikern und Oligarchen die sich nicht mit Putin anlegen möchten,
weil sie sonnst wie Hodorkowskij im Knast landen. Denn Putin als ehemaliger KGB (FSB) Chef weis, wer,wo,wann und wie viel in den 90ern vom Staat geklaut hat.

Ich habe oft das Gefühl,dass die Menschen im Westen nicht wissen, was staatliche Zensur ist.
Ich erkläre es mal am Beispiel der UdSSR.
In der UdSSR wurden die Medien (Musik,Filme,Zeitungen,Fernsehen,Radio usw.) zensier (was auch zum Teil gut war,wenn ich mir das heutige russische Fernsehen angucke), 
deswegen gab es auch den Beruf des Zensors,bei Zeitungen oder Fernsehen, durch dessen Hände jede Information laufen musste bevor sie veröffentlicht wurde.
In Russland dagegen gibt es sowas nicht. Deshalb gibt es auch keine staatliche Zensur, sondern nur die Selbstzensur von Menschen, die Angst haben sich mit dem Staat anzulegen.

Und der Westen sollte aufhören Russland ständig ans Bein zu pissen und Russland und Putin für alles schlechte in der Welt veratwortlich zu machen.
Der Westen sollte sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen. Ein russische Sprichwort lautet: Im Auge des Anderen erkennen manche sogar einen Sandkorn - im eingenen dagegen nicht mal die Sahara.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sehr wohl ist Russland nichts anderes als eine gelenkte Demokratie genau so die Medien. Ich las letztens einen Artikel und ungefähr bei der Hälfte habe ich hochgescrollt weil mir der Text krass national gesinnt war, Ergebnis: Russicher Rundfunk  Das ist Journalismus II Klasse und hier ist man als Leser so einen Schrott garnicht gewohnt ... hinzu kommt dass solche witzigen Blättchen Fehlinormation betreiben. Und das ist garnicht so schwer weil man kann Ereignisse zwar wiedergeben, aber in einen völlig falschen Kontex wiedergespiegeln und 3x aufgebauschen, so dass der Leser eine gezielt gewollte Eigenmeinung entwickelt. Im Westen erachten Leser eine solche Gesinnung bei einem Blatt, heute schlicht als unprofessionell, das würde keiner kaufen und lesen weil das einfach Schrott ist. So viel zu den Unterschieden West u Ost Medien ...

Zudem werden 90% der Medien in Russland gelenkt, nicht weil der böse Westen das sagt sondern weil es so ist. Man kann vieles drehen wie man will, aber nicht die Tatsache dass Russland versucht seine bilateralen Einflüsse in Europa u Asien auszubreiten, KaufSklaven machen. Ukraine ist einer davon, zahlt fast das doppelte wie Deutschland pro Kubikmeter Gas aus Russland. Im russischen TV ist von Bruderschaft die Rede, keine Ahnung aber bei uns in Europa geht man mit der Familie etwas anders um


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2014)

Andrej schrieb:


> Welche Landbevölkerung?Im Osten der Ukraine liegt die gesammte Schwerindustrie des Landes.
> Man sollte sich zuerst informieren,bevor man etwas schreibt.
> 
> In Russland glaubt niemand dem Staatsfernsehen,wenn es um Russland geht und die Erfolge die das Land angeblich hat. Dazu hat man das Internet.
> ...



Du kannst doch russisch oder? Also verwandte aus Russland oder selbst russischen Hintergrund? 
Nunja das du dem westen danm eher kritisch gegenüberstehst ist klar. 

Jedoch wie war das, nach 8 Jahren Präsidentschaft darf man doch kein Präsident in russland mehr sein. Hat Putin mal eben.nach 4 jahren pause die verfassung geändert  
Bevölkerungsgruppen werden unter Putin diskriminiert, die opposition in schach gehalten und alles was gegen Putin geht verboten, aber natürlich wird nichts gelenkt  

Die olymlischen spiele von sotschi bzw. Putin erinnerten mich ja schon leicht an die Spiele in deutschland in den 1930er  Finde da gibts deutliche Parallelen zwischen Putin und Adolf, nur warens bei dem einem Juden, bei dem anderen Homosexuelle :/ 

Das alles da ist doch im Grunde nur ne scheindemokratie mehr nicht, zudem ergebnis kommt man recht leicht wenn die sache mal etwas differenziert betrachtet.


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Ukraine ist einer davon, zahlt fast das doppelte wie Deutschland pro Kubikmeter Gas aus Russland. Im russischen TV ist von Bruderschaft die Rede, keine Ahnung aber bei uns in Europa geht man mit der Familie etwas anders um



Kommst du aus der UdSSR?

Seit wann zahlt die Ukraine das Doppelte für Gas? Sie zahlen weniger als Deutschland und die EU,dass sagen sogar die westlichen Medien. Russland erkauft sich die freundschaft der Länder mit billigeren Gasverträgen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Du kannst doch russisch oder? Also verwandte aus Russland oder selbst russischen Hintergrund?
> Nunja das du dem westen danm eher kritisch gegenüberstehst ist klar.
> 
> Jedoch  wie war das, nach 8 Jahren Präsidentschaft darf man doch kein Präsident  in russland mehr sein. Hat Putin mal eben.nach 4 jahren pause die  verfassung geändert
> ...



Ich komme aus Russland aus Sibirien und lebe seit 1999 in Deutschland.
Ich bin zu 75% Russe,wenn man das so sagen kann.

Die Menschen im Westen haben einfach keinen Plan von Russland.
Würde es in Russland zu freien Wahlen kommen,würden etweder die Kommunisten an die Macht kommen 
oder die Nationalisten. Für den Westen beides nicht schön.
Wisst ihr wie man die Demokratie in Russland nennt? Man nennt sie *"Dermo*kratie" und _*Dermo*_ bedeutet S-c-h-e-i-ß-e-.

Diese Oppositionelen sollten alle gehängt werden,vor allem die die sich immer in der US-Botschaft in Moskau treffen.
Putin und seine Bande muss auch beseitigt werden. Denn sie sind alle Verräter,denn keiner von ihnen tut etwas fürs Volk.
Jeder von ihnen verfolgt eigene Interessen.
Und diese blöden Weiber von Femen oder PR,sollte man in eine geschlossene Klinik einweisen.
Anstatt sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern,halte sie immer ihre Fressen in die westlichen Kameras. Putin ist nicht das größte Problem in Russland.
Das Problem sind die Menschen,die ihre Kinder nicht erziehen können und oftmals auch nicht wollen und ihr eigenes Leben nicht auf die Reiche bekommen können.

Die Russen sind begeistern von Olympia und dem ersten Platz der russischen Manschaft und das ist das einzige was zählt.
Auch wenn sie so teuer war und man mit dem Geld  5 Städte hätte renovieren könnte.

Was habt ihr immer mit euren Schwulen.Man hat ihnen verboten,vor Minderjährigen über Schwule und Lesben zu reden und jetzt?
Du kannst immer noch mit Erwachsenen darüber rede,natürlich nur wenn der jenige das auch hören möchte -was in Russland nicht der Fall ist.
Die Schwulen sollten froh sein,dass man sie nicht in die Klapse einweist,wie in der UdSSR.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe kommst du aus Polen.Und da ist man auf Schwule auch nicht so gut zu sprechen.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die (jetzt Ex Frau) Putins wurde in den ersten 4 Jahren seiner Regentschaft von einem Niemand zur 3. reichsten Frau des Planeten.. 
sagt eigentlich schon so ziemlich alles über Russland und die Verhältnisse dort aus.


Und Russland ist keine Demokratie im westlichen Sinne, dafür gibt es dort zu viel Zensur, zu wenig Opposition und eine zu starke Meinungslenkung//Gleichschaltung. Der größte Teil davon ist, wie o.g. Selbstzensur aus Angst.. aber im Prinzip ist es egal ob ein Regime den guten alten Zensor bezahlt oder mittels Einschüchterung anderweitig für die selben Ergebnisse sorgt. 
Quasi alle die in Russland heute mächtig und//oder Reich sind, sind es durch den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion geworden - und fast ausschließlich durch kriminelle oder zumindest zwielichtige Machenschaften. Es dürfte (mit Ausnahme von Afrikanischen Ländern) kein Land geben in dem so viele zwielichtige Menschen so viel Macht haben. Oder wenn man ganz polemisch behauptet Russland wird von kriminellen regiert, wäre das nichtmal SO schwer gelogen.
Das merkt man auch in jedem Bereich des Russischen Alltags - kenne viele Existenzgründer und Mittelständler die aus Russland wieder verschwunden sind, weil dort kein Rechtsstaat existiert und man als nicht-Russe keine Chance gegen die dort üblichen rabiaten Geschäftspraktiken hat (Erpressung, Einschüchterung,Bewaffnete Erstürmung der Büros von Konkurrenzfirmen etc)


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Kommst du aus der UdSSR?
> 
> Seit wann zahlt die Ukraine das Doppelte für Gas? Sie zahlen weniger als Deutschland und die EU,dass sagen sogar die westlichen Medien. Russland erkauft sich die freundschaft der Länder mit billigeren Gasverträgen.



Darf ich dich fragen woher du deine Information beziehst ? 

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe rücken, aber kein Wunder dass du kein reales Bild über die Lage hast wenn du so etwas nicht weisst. Die Ukraine ist weltweit unter den Top 5 der Länder welche den höchsten Gaspreis bezahlen, war ne Zeit lang sogar auf dem ersten Platz  Als nicht gezahlt werden konnte wegen drohendem Staatsbankrott, hat Brüderchen Russland seine Kulanz ja in bester Manier bewiesen, GasHahn zu und Kredit aufbrummen der in Staatsanleihen getilgt wird 

Jetzt erst, nach dem Majdan gibt sich Russland kulant, weil es das muss wenn die ganze Welt hinschaut. Ein zu erwartender Schachtzug, Frage wird nur wieviel weniger und wie lange, denn die Ukraine spielt in erster Linie eine geopolitische und marktstrategische Rolle für Moskau.

Heute lernst du hier mehr als aus den russichen Nachrichten was ?


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@georgi85

Hast recht,die Ukraine zahlte etwas mehr als Deutschland.
Deutschland 399$,die Ukraine 411$.Aber man muss auch bedebken, das Deutschland auch rechtzeitig zahlt.

Ich schaue keine russischen Nachrichte,da ich sie leider nicht empfangen kann.Und habe mich bei meinen Aussagen auf westliche Medie bezogen.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Kommst du aus der UdSSR?
> 
> Seit wann zahlt die Ukraine das Doppelte für Gas? Sie zahlen weniger als Deutschland und die EU,dass sagen sogar die westlichen Medien. Russland erkauft sich die freundschaft der Länder mit billigeren Gasverträgen.
> 
> ...


 
Zugegeben bin ich in gewissen Belangen der Homos auch kein Befürwörter wie die Adoption von Kindern aber das ist hier kein Thema. Im Gegensatz zu Russland werden in Polen die Schwulen von der Polizei beschützt und nicht verkloppt  Wenn in Polen jemand so was vor hätte wie Putin würde er auf einem sehr wackligen Sessel sitzen der bald kippt.

Und ich glaube du scheinst hier etwas falsch zu verstehen, ich für meinen Teil habe nix gegen Russen, im Gegenteil ich mag Russen sehr und hatte früher sehr viele Russen und Kazachen als Freunde. Aber ich sage auch was ich denke. Du bist kein schlechter Mensch wenn du Putin magst genau so wie ich nicht schlecht bin wenn ich ihn ablehne, nur geht es hier nicht um Meinungen, sondern um echte Gefüge und Strukturen die aus Gründen so bestehen wie sie es tuen, weil sie immer irgendjemandem dienen, die Frage ist immer wie sie das tun. Und im Falle der russischen Aussen u Innenpolitik, dient die Initiative immer nur sehr weniger, und genau deshalb ist die Demokratie das bessere Gefüge. Man muss sie nicht lieben,
ich mag unsere Systeme ja auch nicht wo ein Amerikaner oder Briete mir die Miete erhöht. Trotzdem bin ich froh hier zu leben statt iwo anders, weil das hier besser funktioniert. Stolz macht nicht satt, das wissen die Verlierer des Kapitalismus im Osten am besten. Frag die doch mal ob sie Putin wählen


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

PS: 2012 hat die Ukrainie für ein tausend Kubikmeter Gas, 560 Dollar gezahlt und war damit Europas Spitzenreiter. 

So weit ich mich erinnern kann zahlt Deutschland ca 270 Dollar pr kKMeter Gas ? Kann man googeln weis sjetzt nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Andrej (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> PS: 2012 hat die Ukrainie für ein tausend Kubikmeter Gas, 560 Dollar gezahlt und war damit Europas Spitzenreiter.
> 
> So weit ich mich erinnern kann zahlt Deutschland ca 270 Dollar pr kKMeter Gas ? Kann man googeln weis sjetzt nicht aus dem Kopf.



Die Preise die ich nannte sind von Oktober 2013. Ab Januar zahlt Deutschland ca.430$ ,die Ukraine ca.400$.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du gibst anscheinend den Kundenendpreis an, das ist zu hoch. Deutschland zahlt 272 Euro für den Import bzw das bekommt Gazprom pro Kilo Meter Gas, das sind ca 370 Dollar ?  

Und Ukraine joa ... lies es dir doch mal selber durch 

Ukraine zahlt weltweit hchsten Gaspreis | Pressemitteilung Worldwide News Ukraine

Russland hat sein Gas zuletzt reduziert, aber nicht für die Ukraine. Nur Mitteleuropa und Westeuropa und wenige Ausnahmen im Osten profitieren davon. Gazrom senkt dort den Preis wo viel verbraucht wird, so schafft man sich Abhängige und der Kreml erweitert sein Einflussgebiet   

Deutschland strebt aber danach weniger Gas von Gazprom zu beziehen, und sucht in Norwegen u Holland nach Alternativen. Ca 1/3 des Gases kommt derzeit aus Russland.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Oki lese gerade dass der Gazpreis der Ukraine nach dem Majdan, auf 270 Dollar ca reduziert wurde aus Seiten Putins. 

Warum jetzt und nicht früher kann man sich ja denken ... das wird auch eher der Druck der EU gewesen sein hier nachzulassen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Können wir wieder zur Ukraine zurück kommen? 
Wer auch immer kann ja einen Russland-Putin Thread aufmachen und dort Russlands Innenpolitik, Wirtschaftspolitik und Außenpolitik besprechen oder kritisieren oder was auch immer.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Da Russlands AussenPolitik ja Grund für die Unruhen ist wie zB die Gazpreise ggüber der Ukraine, reden wir hier von ein u der selben Sache


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sehe es schon kommen das Russland wiedermal in die Ukraine einrückt und wieder eine andere Regierung einsetzt um das zu verhindern sollte vielleicht die Nato aka EU in die Ukraine sofort einrücken oder gleich das Land wie damals Polen aufteilen. Oder was auch immer jedenfalls sollte man den Russ. einfluss auf die Ukraine begrenzen.

Oder wie es Rus,Frank,GB und die USA nach dem Krieg mit Deutschland bzw. Frank/GB/USA mit Westdeutschland taten.

Jedenfalls braucht die Ukraine mehr als Worte und Geldhilfe aus dem Westen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Sehe es schon kommen das Russland wiedermal in die Ukraine einrückt und wieder eine andere Regierung einsetzt um das zu verhindern sollte vielleicht die Nato aka EU in die Ukraine sofort einrücken oder gleich das Land wie damals Polen aufteilen. Oder was auch immer jedenfalls sollte man den Russ. einfluss auf die Uktaine begrenzen.



Das ist ja wohl das aller dümmste und sinnloseste was man machen kann...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Da Russlands AussenPolitik ja Grund für die Unruhen ist wie zB die Gazpreise ggüber der Ukraine, reden wir hier von ein u der selben Sache


 
Aber nicht Russlands Innenpolitik. Die hat hier eben nichts zu suchen.
Dass die Russen wirtschaftlichen Druck ausüben ist nichts neues. Das haben sie schon während der Orangenen Revolution gemacht.
Und die EU macht auch nichts anderes denn die will ihren Einflussbereich immer weiter vergrößern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2014)

Und das nächste stabile Land das von der Nato und der EU die "Demokratie" bekommt.

Siehe Irak, Lybien, Syrien und viele andere.

Tja für soviel Frieden ist es klar das die EU und der amerikanische messiah den friedensnobelpreis bekommen haben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das nächste stabile Land das von der Nato und der EU die "Demokratie" bekommt.


 
Wo ist denn die Ukraine ein "stabiles Land"?


----------



## aloha84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es brodelt --> Ukraine: Bewaffnete besetzen Krim-Parlament - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Kennt jemand von euch noch Soviet Strike? Soviet Strike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Die erste Mission spielte auf Krim......und in der 2. Mission musste man Teile der Schwarzmeerflotte bekämpfen.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Ukraine ein "stabiles Land"?



Es war stabil, bevor die EU und die Nato mal wieder Aufständige finanziert hat. Jetzt droht das Land zu zerfallen in einem Bürgerkrieg. Es ist ein  uraltes Spiel, welches schon die Römer beherrschten. Teile und herrsche.


----------



## keinnick (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war stabil, bevor die EU und die Nato mal wieder Aufständige finanziert hat. Jetzt droht das Land zu zerfallen in einem Bürgerkrieg. Es ist ein uraltes Spiel, welches schon die Römer beherrschten. Teile und herrsche.



Ich finde Deine Thesen sehr gewagt. Warum denkst Du, dass EU und Nato "Aufständige" finanzieren?


----------



## debalz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war stabil, bevor die EU und die Nato mal wieder Aufständige finanziert hat. Jetzt droht das Land zu zerfallen in einem Bürgerkrieg. Es ist ein  uraltes Spiel, welches schon die Römer beherrschten. Teile und herrsche.


 Es war so stabil wie ein Glas Nitroglycerin, hätte Janukowitsch auch nur annähernd auf den Willen des Volkes gehört und eine eindeutige Position pro Europa bezogen wäre es nicht soweit gekommen. Es sind immer kleine Anlässe die solche Regimes zu Fall oder in Gefahr bringen können, z.B. nur die Umgestaltung des Parks in Istanbul war der Auslöser für massive Proteste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Können wir wieder zur Ukraine zurück kommen?
> Wer auch immer kann ja einen Russland-Putin Thread aufmachen und dort Russlands Innenpolitik, Wirtschaftspolitik und Außenpolitik besprechen oder kritisieren oder was auch immer.


 
Scheinbar muss dieser Hinweis auf Einhaltung der Forenregeln noch einmal wiederholt werden...

OT-Spam wurde entfernt.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war stabil, bevor die EU und die Nato mal wieder Aufständige finanziert hat.


 
Für diese Unterstellung legst du bitte Beweise vor.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war stabil, bevor die EU und die Nato mal wieder Aufständige finanziert hat. Jetzt droht das Land zu zerfallen in einem Bürgerkrieg. Es ist ein  uraltes Spiel, welches schon die Römer beherrschten. Teile und herrsche.


 
Und welche Quellen hast du die deine Theorien bestätigen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



debalz schrieb:


> Es war so stabil wie ein Glas Nitroglycerin, hätte Janukowitsch auch nur annähernd auf den *Willen des Volkes *gehört und eine eindeutige Position pro Europa bezogen wäre es nicht soweit gekommen. Es sind immer kleine Anlässe die solche Regimes zu Fall oder in Gefahr bringen können, z.B. nur die Umgestaltung des Parks in Istanbul war der Auslöser für massive Proteste.



Ein Teil des Volkes. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil wollte eben keine Annhährung an die EU. Deren Willen wird ja von den Demostranten auch nicht berücksichtigt.

Zumal der Mann ja auch demokratisch gewählt wurde (was ihm auch die OSZE bescheinigt hat).

PS: In Stuttgart ist ein Teil des Volkes auch gegen S21. Ist die Regierung von Baden-Würtemberg jetz auch ein "Regime" weil S21 trotzdem gebaut wird?

Zum Thema Finanzierung der Demos.

Wer is den die Hauptfigur in der Demo?

Witali Kiltschko.

Wie der CDU-Politiker Werner Jostmeier vor gut zwei Jahren berichtete, war Klitschko “von der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung damit beauftragt” worden, “in der Ukraine eine christlich-konservative Partei (…) zu etablieren”. Die Gründung von UDAR (“Ukrainian Democratic Alliance for Reforms”) erfolgte am 24. April 2010. Unmittelbar danach setzten Aufbauhilfen durch die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung (CDU) ein. Über einen dreitägigen Berlin-Besuch im Januar 2011 erklärte Klitschko, die Gespräche seien für seine “im Aufbauprozess befindliche(…) Partei eine große Hilfe gewesen”: “Wir hatten viele Fragen und haben hier die Antworten gefunden.” Im Herbst folgte ein von der Stiftung organisierter Arbeitsaufenthalt in Thüringen, bei dem sich der Box-Champion über Praktiken der Kommunalpolitik informieren konnte. Nach weiteren Hilfsmaßnahmen bedankte sich Klitschko im März 2012 “ganz ausdrücklich für die Unterstützung der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung und der CDU” für den Aufbau seiner Partei.

Also wird die Demo durch die CDU (die ja an der derzeitigen Regierung beteiligt ist) mitfinanziert.

Also ist die Demo im Interesse der CDU. Und da Frau Merkel die Kanzlerin dieses Landes ist, ist dieses Demo also politisch im Sinne dieses Landes, und nicht im Sinne der Ukrainie.

BTW: Da wir ja bereits in der EU sind, welchen Nutzen haben wir (also die übrigen Staaten der EU) von der Ukraine? Richtig gar keinen.

Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch erwähnen, das seit der Wiedervereinigung 1990 die NATO im Zuge der Osterweiterung immer Näher an Russland ranreicht. Und schon haben wir auch den eigentlichen Grund gefunden.

Es geht darum Russland geopolitisch weiter einzukreisen. Deshalb wird Russland ja auch immer als der Buhmann in unsere Medien dargestellt. Das der amerikanischen Messiah und Friedensnobelpreisträge tausende Menschen ohne Prozess und ohne möglichkeit auf rechtliche Verteidigung einfach per Drohnen ermorden lässt, daran stören sie die Medien scheinbar nicht.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor Putin würde das selben mache, was wäre dann erst los.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Putin macht doch das selbe z.B. in Tstchenien (hoffe das schreibt sich so oder so ähnlich) oder als er vor ein paar Jahren aus Innenpolitischen Gründen der Ukraine mit den 2 Abtrünigen Provinzen in die Ukraine einmarschieren lies


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Finanzierung der Demos.
> 
> Wer is den die Hauptfigur in der Demo?
> 
> ...


 

Also wenn das alles ist, was hinter deinen Behauptungen steckt, dann solltest du Aussagen, wie weiter oben, in Zukunft vermeiden:
- Demos sind kein Aufstand.
- Klitschko ist keine Demo. Er ist auch keine Hauptfigur, sondern unter drei größeren Oppositionsführern derjenige, der in den deutschen Medien am meisten Anklang findet.
- Die Unterstützung des Aufbaus einer Partei ist nicht die vollständige Finanzierung all ihrer Aktivitäten. Erst recht nicht, wenn dazwischen Jahre vergehen.
- Die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung ist nicht die EU und auch nicht die NATO.

Statt "EU und NATO finanzieren Aufständige" müsste es korrekterweise heißen:
"Eine von vielen Parteien, deren politischen Ziele sich zumindest teilweiese mit den Interessen eines Teils von Demonstranten überschneiden, deren Proteste zur Aufstand-freien Absetzung einer Regierung führten, erhielt in der Vergangenheit unter anderem Unterstützung von einer Stiftung, die einer Partei nahesteht, die derzeit einen Teil der Mitglieder einer Regierung eines von vielen NATO- und EU-Mitgliedsstaat stellt."

Mich dünkt, dass ist eine sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr indirekte, vage Verknüpfung, die nicht so ganz die von dir postulierte Kausalität bietet...

Vermutlich gibt es auch einen Taxifahrer, der in seinem Leben sowohl ein Mitglied der osteuropäischen organisierten Kriminalität als auch einen Mitarbeiter der russischen Botschaft transportiert hat, aber das heißt nicht, dass beide Institutionen auf die gleichen Ressourcen zurückgehen


----------



## Andrej (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Putin macht doch das selbe z.B. in Tstchenien (hoffe das schreibt sich so oder so ähnlich) oder als er vor ein paar Jahren aus Innenpolitischen Gründen der Ukraine mit den 2 Abtrünigen Provinzen in die Ukraine einmarschieren lies


 
Wann ist den Russland in die Ukraine einmarschiert und welche Provinzen waren das?
Ich bin mir sicher es war Georgien und es ist schon Längst bekannt,dass Georgien den esten Schuss auf russische Soldaten abgegeben hat am 08.08.2008.

Und es ist auch kein Geheimniss,dass die USA NGO unterstützen,die sich oftmals gegen unlibsame Regierungen wenden.
Die Orangene Revolution in der Ukraine,hätte ohne die unterstützung der EU und USA niemals so lange ausgehalten.  

bei Hintergrund lesen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_Revolution


----------



## gorgi85 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Was ist bekannt ?  

Vlt glauben das die manipulierten Massen in Russland dass das kleine Georgien einen Krieg gg Russland begonnen hat  Aber hier kauft dir das keiner ab, es war einfach ein Einmarsch u die Anektierung von Georgiens Provinzen in denen Russen leben.


----------



## Andrej (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Was ist bekannt ?
> 
> Vlt glauben das die manipulierten Massen in Russland dass das kleine Georgien einen Krieg gg Russland begonnen hat  Aber hier kauft dir das keiner ab, es war einfach ein Einmarsch u die Anektierung von Georgiens Provinzen in denen Russen leben.


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt,dass Georgien den Krieg gegen Russland begonnen hat.Ich habe nur gesagt,dass Georgien in der Nacht vom 07.08.08 auf den 08.08.08 die Stadt Zchinwali mit Raketenwerfern beschossen hat und dabei auch russische Friedenssoldaten getötet hat und das ist das Ergebniss der EU und nicht meins.
Dort leben keine Russen sondern Osseten,die die russische Staatsbürgerschaft haben,da sie jeder bekommen konnte nach dem Zerfall der UdSSR und Süd Ossetien gehörte schon immer zu Russland.Erst Stalin teile das Siedlungsgebiet der Osseten in Nord und Süd,weil die Verwaltung der südlichen Region so schwierig war,da es auf der anderen Seite des Nord Kaukasus lag und es den Roki Tunnel noch nich gab,der Nord und Süd Ossetien verband.Deswegen wurde Süd Ossetien der Georgische SSR zu verwaltung gegeben.Nach dem zerfall der UdSSR sprachen sich die Süd Osseten gegen den verbleib in Georgien aus und wollten sich wieder mit Nord Ossetien vereinen.

Kaukasuskrieg 2008

S.20;21;22;23
http://www.euractiv.de/fileadmin/images/IIFFMCG_Volume_I.pdf

Ich bitte dich sich zuerst zu Informieren,bevor du mir eine Anwort gibst.Und du solltst aufhören immer etwas über manipulierte Massen zu reden.
Meine Quellen sind immer sowohl westlich als auch östlich,dass ist der Vorteil,wenn man zwei Sprachen spricht.Und eine davon keine Westliche ist.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Naja russische Freidenssoldaten .... also echt so was kannst du 10 jährigen Grundschülern erzählen  

Wenn du mal etwas genauer deine eigenen Links durchlesen würdest, müsstest du iwo auch das Wort ZURÜCKEROBERN BESETZTER Gebiete lesen oder nicht ? Wären die Russen nicht da, gäbe es für die Georgier auch keinen Grund ihr Land zu verteidigen. Und ganz ähnlich jetzt auch die derzeitige Situation an der Krim. Das ist so als ob die USA sich den Irak und den Afghanistan einfach anektieren würden weil es da Menschen gibt die gegen Amerika sind ...

Also wird die Gefahr als Vorwand geschürrt die es granicht gibt, um russische Truppen zu mobilisieren, mit dem eigentlichen Plan die Krim an Russland zu anektieren, genau wie die Nordprovinzen in Georgien. Dabei geht die Gefahr einzig und allein von Russland aus indem sie einen Konflikt mit der ganzen Nato riskiert. 

John Kerry hat heute in Washington sehr verständlich klar gemacht dass die Ukraine vollste Unterstützung so wie auch Sofortkredite erwarten darf, ergo die Nato wird hier geschlossen reagieren gegen die Gefahr aus Russland. 

Das Pokern Putins ist purer Imperialismus, und der ist in Europa fehl am Platz davon wird er sich bald überzeugen, oder er riskiert einen offenen Konflikt mit dem Westen. Aber ich glaube der Kreml ist sich seiner Grenzen genug bewust, und man wird einsehen dass man sich an den runden Tisch setzten muss und mit dem Westen verhandeln wird. Das ist nämlich keine rein ukrainisch-russiche Angelegenheit mehr, sondern eine europäische.


----------



## Andrej (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Warum antworte ich dir überhaupt immer? Ich habe das Gefühl,dass du einfach provozieren willst.
Wenn dich das Thema so sehr interessiert,dann ließ etwas darüber.
Und beschäftige dich mit dem Recht der UdSSR usw. und mit den ethnischen Konflikten,die nach dem Zerfall der UdSSR enbrannten.Und dann wirst duch auch erfahren,wieso russische Fridenstruppen sich in Südossetien aufhalten.

Natürlich ist es auch eine europäische und amerikanische Sache.Welche Sache die in der Welt passiert ist nicht europäisch und amerikanisch? Diese stecken ihre Nase doch überall rein.

Und was machen die USA ist es kein Imperialismus? Der Kalte Krieg ist vorbei,aber die Amis haben immer noch 1000 Militärbasen Weltweit und es werden sogar immer mehr.Und sogar die Nato exestiert immer noch,die ja gegründet wurde um sich gegen die UdSSR zu verteidigen.Aber momentmal die UdSSR exestiert nicht mehr,aber die Nato hat immer mehr Mitglieder und hat schon sogar einen Grenzverlauf mit Russland.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Dich zwingt keiner zu antworten, und wenn ich sehe wie du Ereignisse u Konflite aus deinem persönlichen Blickwinkel beschreibst dann sage ich auch was dazu. Das Problem ist dass du anscheinend AntiWest Propaganda als Quelle deiner Meinung hast, und somit garnicht erkennst dass Russland der Agressor ist in ihren meisten Konflikten. Es ist sogar völlig natürlich und verständlich dass Russland sich ggüber den USA nur so verhalten kann, aber nicht ganz nachvollziehbar zur EU. Die EU wäre an einer engeren Partnerschaft zur Russland sehr interessiert, nur hat Herr Putin ja Angst dass der Westen Russland aufkauft ... dass eine Großzahl von Menschen immernoch in bitterer Armut (geschätzte 30% aller Russen) leben mangels industrieller Entwicklung nimmt der Kreml gern in Kauf, hauptsache ist man spielt eine starke Rolle auf der Wolt, ist ja auch nicht ihr Magen der knurrt. 

Und klar sind die Ammis Imperialisten, aber kapitalistische^^ Das hat den Unterschied dass sie investieren in Länder ihrer Interessensgruppen anstatt sie wie Russland es tut, leer zu pumpen. Die Ammis bezahlen wenigstens für das was sie haben wollen, den Russen fehlt es an Geld um geopolitisch so seine Rolle zu spielen denn Russland ist nur eine Mittelmacht, desswegen nimmt sie sich ihren Einfluss im unmittelbaren Gebiet durch Agression, siehe Preisrepression durch Rohstoffverkauf das ist das ultimative politische Druckmittel.

Ach ja und die Ammis ziehen ihre StreitKräfte übrigens global ab, sogar 40% der Pazifikkräfte wurden unter Obama eingezogen. Wenn das im Russland TV nicht kommt würde es mich nichtmal sonderlich wundern, hier jdfalls steht es fast jede Woche in irgendeiner Zeitung ...


----------



## Andrej (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Also bis jetzt waren alle meine Quellen westlich.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Also wirklich. 
Es geht hier nicht um amerikanische Wirtschaftspolitik oder Militärstrategie und auch nicht um Russlands Interessen in Georgien oder was die Russen in Tschetschenien machen.
Es geht im die Ukraine.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das erinnert stark an Pogrom-Nacht vor 75 Jahren. Und unsere Regierung unterstützt das. Ziemlich traurig, dass hier ein neuer kalter Krieg angezettelt wird. Aus dem schnell ein heißer werden kann. Aber hey : es ist gut für die Wirtschaft und die inneren Probleme sind dann einfach weg.
Ich empfehle diesen Podcast, um euch eine neutrale Meinung zu bilden und nicht pro-russische oder pro-westliche, wie es in unseren Medien so schön heißt : NachDenkSeiten - Die kritische Website » NachDenkSeiten
Dieses gegenseitige Aufhetzen kann man eigentlich von den Leuten erfahren, die sich entweder nicht nie mit Geschichte befasst haben oder einfach nur einen Krieg provozieren, um daraus persönlichen Profit zu ziehen.
Das ist nur logisch, wenn Russland die Ukraine retten will, aber bestimmt nicht so wie USA Irak, Libyen, Syrien, Serbien, usw. "retten" will.



Spoiler



Auf der Basis einer dpa-Meldung hat meine Regionalzeitung, „Die Rheinpfalz“ am 18. Februar über das Treffen der ukrainischen Oppositionsführer Klitschko und Jazenjuk mit der Bundeskanzlerin berichtet. Da ist davon die Rede, die Ukraine brauche „eine europäische“ Perspektive, es wird von „proeuropäischer“ Opposition geschrieben. In anderen Texten wird wie selbstverständlich davon erzählt, der Konflikt in der Ukraine rühre daher, dass die Russen den Ukrainern nicht erlauben wollten, sich für Europa zu entscheiden. Und selbstverständlich schwingt immer mit: Wir hier im Westen sind die Guten, dort im Osten sind die Bösen. Der Konflikt hat das Zeug zu einem Bürgerkrieg und birgt zusammen mit anderen ähnlich arrangierten Konflikten nach meiner Einschätzung auch das Risiko eines Übergreifens auf andere Staaten wie Weißrussland oder Russland selbst und damit das Risiko eines dritten Weltkrieges, jedenfalls eines maßlosen Blutvergießens. 
Statt Verständigung der Roll-Back-Versuch und Kalter Krieg …
Es gab damals, zu Beginn der Fünfzigerjahre, den Versuch – in Deutschland von Seiten des späteren Bundespräsidenten Heinemann – , die Konfrontation zwischen Ost und West nicht zu verschärfen, sondern abzubauen. Aber dieser Versuch fand in den Fünfzigerjahren bei uns und im Westen insgesamt keine Mehrheit. Stattdessen wurde der Versuch gemacht, den Einfluss der „Russen“ zurückzudrängen. Das Konzept maßgeblicher Kräfte in den USA und auch bei uns war das so genannte „Roll Back“, dieser Gedanke war vor allem verbunden mit dem amerikanischen Außenminister Dulles. Es kam im weiteren Verlauf des auf beiden Seiten massiv geführten Kalten Krieges zu gefährlichen Situationen. 
… Und dann der erfolgreiche Versuch der Verständigung und mit dem Abbau der Konfrontation auch der Wandel im Inneren des früheren Ostblocks
Mit der Friedens- und Vertragspolitik ist dann der Abbau der Konfrontation zwischen Ost und West eingeleitet worden und gelungen und darauf bauend dann auch die innere Veränderung in den Staaten des ehemaligen Ostblocks einschließlich Russlands.
Diese positive Erfahrung wird heute nicht mehr ernst genommen. Schon die nahe liegende Konsequenz, die Militärbündnisse Warschauer Pakt und die NATO aufzulösen, fand sich als Ziel nur noch im SPD-Grundsatzprogramm vom Dezember 1989. Politische Realität wurde diese Zielvorstellung nicht. 
Heute wird ein neues, nur ein bisschen anders gelagertes, Roll Back versucht. Das Gezerre darum, ob die Ukraine europäisch sein soll oder unter russischem Einfluss, ist Ausdruck des Aufbaus einer neuen und – wie ich meine – gefährlichen Konfrontation. Der normale Berichterstatter im deutschen Fernsehen oder in den deutschen Zeitungen ist schon so eingeübt in die neue Konfrontation, dass die entsprechenden Begriffe wie „pro-europäisch“ oder “nicht-europäisch” unreflektiert in die Fernseh- und Printberichte fließen. Der normale Reporter und die normale Reporterin – wie gestern Abend zum Beispiel die Berichterstatterin des ZDF heute journal aus Moskau – denken ganz selbstverständlich in den Schablonen der Schützengräben einer neuen Konfrontation. Es ist beachtlich, wie schnell und nachhaltig diese Gehirnprägung stattgefunden hat.
Manche der heute üblichen Berichte und Kommentare erinnern mich an das Denken und Reden aggressiver Vertreter der Jungen Union in den fünfziger und sechziger Jahren. Jürgen Wohlrabe zum Beispiel redete so, als ich ihn zum ersten Mal im Jahre 1960 auf dem Gelände der Freien Universität Berlin reden hörte. Damals gab es in Deutschland immerhin noch Gegenstimmen. Heute hat man den Eindruck, das Freund-Feind-Denken und die Einteilung in Gut und Böse seien die beherrschenden Denkmuster in der öffentlichen Diskussion.
In der Ukraine gibt es Unrecht von Seiten der Regierenden. Es gibt Menschenrechtsverletzungen. Es gibt Zweifel in das Funktionieren der Demokratie. Aber wo gibt es das alles nicht?
In den USA gibt es die Todesstrafe. Aus meiner Sicht eine grundlegende Verletzung der Menschenrechte. Dort gibt es nicht nur in Guantanamo die Aussetzung des Rechtsstaats. Das Grundrecht auf sozialen Ausgleich und auf Gerechtigkeit wird in nahezu allen westlichen Staaten verletzt. Bei uns und in vielen anderen Ländern des Westens gibt es dank der mit viel Geld und publizistischer Macht durchgesetzten Gleichschaltung des Denkens in den Kategorien der neoliberalen Ideologie de facto keine Chance zu einer politischen Alternative, die diesen Namen verdient. Das Menschenrecht der Jugendlichen auf Arbeit und eine berufliche Zukunft wird in Griechenland, in Spanien und anderen Ländern von der verordneten Wirtschaftskrise außer Kraft gesetzt – vor allem auch dank deutschen Einflusses. Europa hat Berlusconi hingenommen, Europa nimmt die Bedrohung demokratischer Verhältnisse in Ungarn hin, Europa und der Westen stützen die „Musterdemokratien“ der Golfstaaten und Saudi-Arabiens. Wir lassen uns bespitzeln und bespitzeln andere.
Und die veröffentlichte Meinung unseres Landes ist – mit wenigen Ausnahmen – alles andere als plural. Sie ist in vielen für die Gestaltung unseres Landes und auch unserer Außenpolitik und unseres Umgangs mit anderen Völkern entscheidenden Fragen gleichgerichtet, von strategisch ausgedachten Kampagnen geprägt und einseitig. Ein Musterbeispiel für diese anti-demokratische Verfassung unserer Medien ist die aktuelle Berichterstattung aus Kiew. Schuld am blutigen Konflikt sind in der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Berichte die Regierung und der Präsident. Sie haben mit der Gewalt angefangen. Der deutsche Außenminister Steinmeier hat sich diese Version heute Nacht schon zu eigen gemacht und damit zu einem Einheitsbrei der Meinungen innerhalb der Europäischen Union beigetragen. Typisch dafür war eine halbe Stunde im Deutschlandfunk zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 12:30 Uhr: Frau Adler mit bekannter Einseitigkeit und dann noch – wie schon gestern Abend im ZDF-heute journal und heute bei SpiegelOnline – der Pfarrer der evangelischen Kirche in Kiew, Ralf Haska. Der weiß vom Hörensagen seiner Freunde ganz genau, was abläuft. Im Deutschlandfunk kam dann noch der Europa-Abgeordnete Brok zur Sprache und selbstverständlich wurde verschwiegen, dass dieser Abgeordnete im Dienste von Bertelsmann steht. 
In der Ukraine Ist ein neuer Versuch des Roll Back gestartet worden, auch mit deutscher Unterstützung.
Das Ritual verlangt von mir zunächst festzustellen, dass ich den dortigen Präsidenten nicht für einen lupenreinen Menschenfreund und Demokraten halte. Aber seine jetzige Macht geht auf Wahlen zurück, vermutlich auch keine besonders demokratischen Wahlen. Sind sie das bei der Wahl von George W. Bush in den USA gewesen? Und in anderen Ländern wie Italien?
Der feine demokratische Westen hat ganz selbstverständlich in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine eingegriffen. Die CDU nahe Adenauer Stiftung hat den Oppositionspolitiker Klitschko aufgebaut. Die USA maßen sich an, auf dem Personaltableau der Ukraine nach eigenem Gusto die ihr genehmen Personen zu setzen und zu verschieben. Lesen Sie dazu bitte die Übersetzung des Mitschnitts des Telefongesprächs zwischen dem Botschafter der USA in der Ukraine Pyatt und Frau Nuland, der im State Departement der USA zuständigen Diplomatin für Europa und Eurasien. Dieses Gespräch – siehe Anlage 1 – ist am allerwenigsten wegen des berühmten „**** EU“ interessant, sondern wegen der erkennbaren Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der sich Regierungsvertreter der USA mit der Besetzung von öffentlichen Ämtern in fremden Ländern beschäftigen. 
Noch bei der Schadensbegrenzung zu diesem Mitschnitt funktioniert im übrigen die kampagnenmäßig aufgebaute Public Relations der westlichen Seite: um von dem Inhalt des Mitschnitts abzulenken, wurde versucht, die ukrainische Staatsführung selbst zum Schuldigen zu machen. Ich würde das nicht erwähnen, wenn mir gegenüber nicht gleich zwei Personen betont hätten, dieser Mitschnitt sei von der russischen, wahlweise ukrainischen Seite gestreut, d.h. veröffentlicht worden. Damit sollte wohl insinuiert werden, dass die Veröffentlicher die Bösen sind und nicht jene, die sich anmaßen, das Personaltableau fremder Völker zu bestimmen. In der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit funktioniert auch diese Manipulation.
Wie einseitig die Betrachtung der Vorgänge in der Ukraine sind, könnte man erkennen, wenn man die Frage danach stellt, wie die Urteile ausfielen, wenn sich bei uns im Westen zutrüge, was in der Ukraine geschieht:
Nehmen Sie an, eine russische oder eine arabische oder eine türkische Stiftung würde einen deutschen oder amerikanischen Oppositionspolitiker ausbilden und finanzieren. Es wäre die Hölle los. Man würde es als antidemokratischen Eingriff werten.
Nehmen Sie an, Deutschland hätte sich angemaßt, offiziell die Wahl George W. Bushs zum Präsidenten wegen der Machenschaften bei der Auszählung der Stimmen als undemokratisch zu kennzeichnen.
Nehmen Sie an, es würde ein Telefongespräch zwischen den Verantwortlichen in der russischen Regierung und ihrem Botschafter in Deutschland bekannt, das sichtbar macht, wie intensiv die russische Regierung die Personalauswahl der Regierenden in Deutschland mit bedenkt und mit beeinflusst.
Nehmen Sie an, ein deutscher Oppositionspolitiker würde nach Moskau fliegen und von Putin verlangen, Sanktionen gegen die Mitglieder der deutschen Regierung zu ergreifen.
Das waren doch alles Interventionen, die sich normalerweise keine Regierung bieten lassen kann. Viel wichtiger jedoch: Alle diese Vorgänge lassen erkennen, dass die jetzt Verantwortlichen in Deutschland – anders als noch in Zeiten der Vertragspolitik – nichts davon wissen wollen, dass man Spannungen und Fehlentwicklungen verhindern kann, wenn man die Richtung der inneren Entwicklung verändert. Eine Möglichkeit, dabei weiterzukommen, ist der Abbau von Spannungen und von Konfrontation. (Zur außenpolitischen Neu-Positionierung siehe das bekannte Dokument in Anlage 2.)
Der Westen spiegelt sich im Zerrbild echter und so genannter Diktaturen und sieht wunderbar aus. Auch der tödlich gewordene Konflikt in der Ukraine dient der Selbstbespiegelung und Verherrlichung des eigenen Lagers.
Wir sehen nur deshalb so mustergültig aus, weil wir uns gegen Diktaturen wie in Syrien oder Libyen und gegen ein unsympathisches Regime wie in der Ukraine und gegen Putin engagieren. Das war schon immer ein eleganter Propagandatrick, durch Angriff und Beschimpfen eines Dritten sich selbst zu glorifizieren. Auch militärische Interventionen dienen der Selbstbefriedigung und Selbstbespiegelung. Die USA intervenieren gegen den internationalen Terrorismus und erscheinen so als Kämpfer für die Humanität. Großbritannien und Frankreich intervenieren gegen den diktatorischen Herrscher Libyens, Gaddafi, und werden so zu Kämpfern für die Menschenrechte. Und jetzt engagiert sich die Europäische Union für Sanktionen gegen das Regime in Kiew und erscheint so als ein Hort der Demokratie und Menschenrechte.
Das wirkliche Ende militärischer Gewalt und Intervention, in allen seinen Facetten, mit seinen Opfern und Nachteilen und ungelösten Problemen, wird selten bedacht.
Der Einstieg wird meist gefeiert. Dann ersetzt oft Propaganda den Erfolg für Menschenrechte und Frieden. Wo sind der Frieden und die Demokratie in Libyen geblieben? Wo sind die Menschenrechte und die Frauenrechte in Afghanistan? Ist die militärische Intervention in Afghanistan ein Erfolg? Ist die militärische Intervention im Irak ein Erfolg? Von dort werden täglich Dutzende von Menschenopfern gemeldet – allerdings ohne Bezug auf die Intervention von Briten, US-Amerikanern, Polen und anderer Nationen vor über zehn Jahren. Es ist schon seltsam, Bilanzen der Kämpfer für Menschenrechte und Frieden gibt es meist nicht. Sie bedenken das Ende nicht. Deshalb dürfen sie die Erfolge und Misserfolge nicht bilanzieren.
Der Sinn des Krieges – er macht populär, er ist innenpolitisch nutzbar, er beschäftigt die Rüstungsindustrie.
Mit Krieg zu drohen macht populär. Kriegführen bringt Bilder. Kriegführen beschäftigt die Medien und besorgt ihnen eine billige Programmgestaltung. Krieg führen bringt Arbeitsplätze für die Rüstungsindustrie. Das ist ein banales Argument. Aber ein stimmig erscheinendes Argument, so ausgelutscht es auch ist. Die Rüstungsindustrie braucht Kriege und sie hat vermutlich die strategische Kampagne zur Förderung kriegerischer Interventionen statt der mühsamen aber erfolgreichen Versuche, Konflikte friedlich zu lösen, geplant, planen lassen und finanziert. 
Wenn Sie das nicht glauben wollen, dann machen Sie einen Selbstversuch: Stellen Sie sich vor, Sie betreiben eine erfolgreiche Public Relations Agentur. Sie beschäftigen intelligente und fantasievoll junge Leute. Es hapert aber ein bisschen am Geld Und jetzt klopft die Rüstungsindustrie an Ihre Tür und bietet Ihnen fürs Erste 200 Million € für die Entwicklung und Betreuung einer Strategie zur Beschäftigung der Rüstungsindustrie. Wetten, dass Sie weich werden? Bei 100 Millionen hört die Moral auf. Und da Sie und ihre Betriebswirtschafts- und Werbejungs über Fantasie verfügen, denken Sie sich ein Konzept und die Wege zur Umsetzung aus. Als Erstes schlagen Sie dann vor, die alte Idee, Kriege für die Menschenrechte und für die Demokratie zu führen, umzuformulieren und neu aufzulegen.
Das ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Die Opfer sehen wir jetzt in der Ukraine. Bei uns werden sie irgendwann später beim nächsten und übernächsten Bürgerkrieg und dann beim großen Konflikt ankommen. Der geplante Wahnsinn.
Das ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Die Opfer sehen wir jetzt in der Ukraine. Bei uns werden sie irgendwann später beim nächsten und übernächsten Bürgerkrieg und dann beim großen Konflikt ankommen. Der geplante Wahnsinn.


*Durchgesickertes Telefonat der US-Diplomatin Nuland-Pyatt 
*Übersetzung des Transkripts von BBC News Europe 


Nuland: Was glauben Sie?
Pyatt: Ich denke, wir sind drin. Das Klitschko-Ding ist ganz klar das komplizierte Elektron hier. Besonders die Ankündigung, er solle Stellvertretender Premierminister werden, und Sie haben ja gelesen, was ich über die Eheprobleme, die es da gerade gibt, geschrieben habe, jedenfalls versuchen wir, möglichst schnell rauszufinden, wie er zu dieser Sache steht. Aber ich glaube, der Punkt, den Sie machen müssen, ich denke mal, das sollte Ihr nächstes Telefonat sein, ist genau der, den Sie auch Yats[*] gegenüber gemacht haben. Und wie gut, dass Sie ihn sozusagen gezwungen haben, Farbe zu bekennen, wie er seine Stellung in diesem ganzen Szenario sieht. Und ich war richtig froh über seine Antwort.
Nuland: Gut. Ich finde nicht, dass Klitsch in die Regierung gehen sollte. Ich glaube, das ist nicht nötig. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee.
Pyatt: Ja. Ich denke mal… also was das angeht, dass er nicht der Regierung beitritt, soll er doch bloß draußen bleiben und seine politischen Hausaufgaben machen und so. Ich meine eben nur, was so die ganze weitere Entwicklung betrifft, da wollen wir ja die gemäßigten Demokraten zusammenhalten. Das Problem wird Tyahnybok[**] ) mit seinen Leuten sein, und ich bin sicher, darauf spekuliert Janukowytsch bei all dem wohl auch etwas.
Nuland: Ich denke mal, Yats[*] (=_Jatsenjuk_) ist der Mann mit Erfahrung in der Wirtschaft und im Regieren. Er ist der … was er braucht, sind Klitsch und Tyahnybok[**] außen vor. Mit denen soll er dann vier Mal die Woche reden, sag ich mal. Ich denke eben nur, wenn Klitsch da rein geht … auf der Ebene würde er dann für Jazenjuk[*] (=_Yats_) arbeiten. Das kann einfach nicht gutgehen. 
Pyatt: Ja, nein, ich glaube, das ist richtig. Okay. Gut. Wollen Sie, dass wir als nächsten Schritt ein Gespräch mit ihm vereinbaren? 
Nuland: Also, wie ich den Anruf verstanden habe – korrigieren Sie mich gerne – war das so, dass die großen Drei ihr eigenes Treffen haben würden, und dass Yats[*] dabei eine … Unterhaltung Drei-Plus-Eins oder Drei-Plus-Zwei mit Ihnen vorschlagen würde. Haben Sie das nicht auch so verstanden?
Pyatt: Nein. Ich glaube … also, das ist, was er vorgeschlagen hat, aber ich denke mal, bei der Dynamik, die die haben, wo Klitschko der Platzhirsch ist, der wird sich Zeit lassen, zu irgendeinem ihrer Treffen zu kommen, und wahrscheinlich redet er jetzt gerade mit seinen Leuten. Also ich glaube, wenn Sie sich direkt an ihn wenden, dann ist das hilfreich in Bezug auf das Persönlichkeitsmanagement bei den dreien, und dann gibt das Ihnen auch die Möglichkeit, diese ganze Sache schnell weiter zu bringen und uns zu positionieren, bevor sie sich alle zusammensetzen und er erklärt, warum ihm das nicht passt. 
Nuland: Okay. Gut. Da bin ich froh. Warum kontaktieren Sie ihn nicht und fragen, ob er sich vorher oder hinterher treffen will. 
Pyatt: Okay, mach ich. Danke.
Nuland: Okay… Da ist noch ein kleiner Haken, Geoff. Ich erinnere mich nicht, ob ich Ihnen das schon gesagt habe, oder ob ich das nur Washington gesagt habe. Als ich heute morgen mit Jeff Feltman ( UN-Vizegeneralsekretär für politische Angelegenheiten) sprach, hatte der einen neuen Namen für den UN-Mann, Robert Serry. Habe ich Ihnen das heute morgen geschrieben?
Pyatt: Ja, hab ich gesehen.
Nuland: Okay. Er hat jetzt Serry und Ban Ki-moon so weit, dass Serry Montag oder Dienstag herkommen könnte. Also ich denke das wäre super als Hilfe, das Ganze zusammenzukleistern, und die UN dabei helfen zu lassen, und, na ja, Scheiß auf die EU.
Pyatt: Nein, genau. Und ich denke, wir müssen etwas machen, dass es zusammenbleibt, denn die Russen werden ganz bestimmt, wenn das alles erst mal richtig in Gang kommt, versuchen, es aus dem Hinterhalt zu torpedieren. Und dann wieder die Sache, dass das gerade jetzt publik wird. Ich versuche immer noch zu verstehen, warum Janukowytsch … (unverständlich) hat. Und dann findet jetzt auch noch ein Fraktionstreffen der Partei der Regionen statt, und ich bin sicher, dass es in dieser Gruppe gerade eine heftige Diskussion gibt. Aber auf jeden Fall können wir hier ganz groß rauskommen, wenn wir schnell machen. Also ich nehme mir Klitschko vor, und Sie können … wir müssen versuchen, jemanden von internationalem Format hierher zu bekommen, um bei dieser Geburt zu helfen. Das andere Thema ist die Art der Kontaktaufnahme mit Janukowytsch, aber da werden wir uns ja wohl morgen zusammentun, wenn wir besser einschätzen können, wie sich das alles zu fügen beginnt.
Nuland: Nochmal zu der Sache, Geoff, als ich die Mitteilung schrieb, in der es hieß – und Sullivan hat mir da direkt geantwortet – dass Sie Biden brauchen, da habe ich wohl morgen gesagt, um’s aber auch ganz deutlich zu machen, und damit nichts verloren geht. Also Biden ist bereit. 
Pyatt: Okay. Schön. Danke.

*Victoria Jane Nuland* ist US-amerikanische Diplomatin. Sie ist zur Zeit Assistant Secretary of State im Dienst des US-Außenministeriums und als solche zuständig für Europa und Eurasien.
*Geoffrey R. Pyatt* ist der derzeitige Botschafter der USA in der Ukraine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also wirklich.
> Es geht hier nicht um amerikanische Wirtschaftspolitik oder Militärstrategie und auch nicht um Russlands Interessen in Georgien oder was die Russen in Tschetschenien machen.
> Es geht im die Ukraine.



Doch genau darum geht es. Die USA rücken seit 1990 im näher an Russland ran. Due ukraine ist nur der nächste logische Schritt (siehe Schwarzmeerflotte). Ich finde es gut das Putin dem Treiben der USA Einhalt gebietet. Hoffentlich nähern such Russland un China weiter an, damut den USA mal due grenzen aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2014)

Empath schrieb:


> Das ist nur logisch, wenn Russland die Ukraine retten will, aber bestimmt nicht so wie USA Irak, Libyen, Syrien, Serbien, usw. "retten" will.
> 
> * SPOILER *



Also wirklich, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Irak? wollten die USA nicht retten.
Lybien? haben die USA sich eig. garnicht eibmischen wollen. Hier haben die europäer eig. nur trubel veranstaltet.
Syrien? naja schon eher was du meinst.
Serbien? nein. erst nachdem wir europäer dort versagt haben, wurden die usa dazu geholt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch genau darum geht es. Die USA rücken seit 1990 im näher an Russland ran. Due ukraine ist nur der nächste logische Schritt (siehe Schwarzmeerflotte). Ich finde es gut das Putin dem Treiben der USA Einhalt gebietet. Hoffentlich nähern such Russland un China weiter an, damut den USA mal due grenzen aufgezeigt werden.


 
Die USA rücken überhaupt nicht näher heran.
Polen und Tschechin sind in die NATO eingetreten.
Das haben die beiden Staaten gemacht.
Und wieso sollten sich die Chinesen mit den Russen verbinden?
Beide Staaten sind Konkurrenten auf jedem sich vorstellbaren Gebiet.

Und trotzdem hat das nichts mit der Ukraine und diesem Thread zu tun denn hier geht es alleine um die innenpolitischen Dinge der Ukraine.



Empath schrieb:


> Das erinnert stark an Pogrom-Nacht vor 75 Jahren.



Also die Demostationen in der Ukraine haben ja aber so gar nichts damit zu tun was die Nazis mit den Juden gemacht hat.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wer meint Russland will die Ukraine retten hat anscheinend sehr sehr wenig Informationen über die Ukraine. Wo fangen wir da wohl am besten an um die Lage zu verdeutlichen ... 

Die Ukraine hat bis vor kurzem den mit höchsten GasPreis gezahlt, weltweit. Die Rede ist von einem Land mit einem BIP der nichtmal 1/5 so groß ist wie der von Deutschland, u Deutschland zahlte fast die Hälfte weniger für sein Gas ...  

Seit Jahren wurde im Parlament gestritten darüber russisch zur zweiten Amtssprache in der ganzen Ukraine zu machen, dank starken Wiederstand seitens Kiews scheiterte es bisher. 

Im Jahr 2013 wurden geschätze 70 Mrd Euro aus dem Land gebracht, aller Warscheinlichkeit nach Russland. 

Russland besteht nun auf die Region Krim die imemrhin zu 40% von Ukrainern bevölkert wird, weil sie meinen dort die russische Bevölkerung in Gefahr zu sehen was den im Westen aber niemand abkauft. Dass das ein strategischer und imenz wichtiger Punkt für ihre Schwarzmeerflotte ist erwähnt natürlich iemand. 

Russland benutzt den Gaspreis als Durckmittel ggüber seinem kleinen Bruder der Ukraine, immer dann wenn der Versuch in Kiew unternommen wird sich dem Westen zu nähern. 

Es könnte immer so weiter gehen .... Fakt ist, und für jeden logischen Menschene rsichtlich, dass die Lage der Ukraine ähnlich ist wie die des ganzen Ostblocks bis 1989. Die Ukraine ist ein Satelitenstaat Russlands der ausgebeutet wurde. Kein Partner und kein Bruder. 

Der Wunsch der Ukraine ist völlig angebracht und aus zeitlicher Sicht auch lange überfällig. Putin und sein neues Russland provuzieren den Westen für einen neuen kalten Krieg, die Agressionen liegen klar auf der russischen Seite. Der Westen versucht Putin zu besänftigen und gleichzeitig wird er als Oberhaupt auch stark kritisiert. 

Die Ukraine will unabhängig sein, wieso sollte man es ihr verwähren ? Das ist nicht Irak oder Syrien, hier gibt es keine Feinde des Westens, sondern nur Europäer die nach Europa wollen. Die haben genug gelitten und im 21 Jahrhundert sollten wir nicht zulassen dass irgendeine Nation ausserhalb, hier bei uns territoriale Ansprüche hegt und das wird Europa auch nicht tuen.


----------



## pascha953 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hinter der Fichte: Die Klitschko-E-Mails


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Wer meint Russland will die Ukraine retten hat anscheinend sehr sehr wenig Informationen über die Ukraine. Wo fangen wir da wohl am besten an um die Lage zu verdeutlichen ...
> 
> Die Ukraine hat bis vor kurzem den mit höchsten GasPreis gezahlt, weltweit. Die Rede ist von einem Land mit einem BIP der nichtmal 1/5 so groß ist wie der von Deutschland, u Deutschland zahlte fast die Hälfte weniger für sein Gas ...
> 
> ...


 
Nur dass im Kalten Krieg der Westen sich nicht gegenseitig ausspioniert hat.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also die Demostationen in der Ukraine haben ja aber so gar nichts damit zu tun was die Nazis mit den Juden gemacht hat.



Also rein üüüüberhaupt nichts 


Im folgenden Video sehen wir so einen Fall. Es zeigt wie Alexander Muzychko, ein ehemaliger Söldner der in Tschetschenien gegen die Russen kämpfte und jetzt ein Anführer der ultranationalen Gruppe "Rechter Sektor" ist, in die Amtsräume der Staatsanwaltschaft in Zentralukraine eindringt und dort Beamte schlägt und misshandelt. Im Hintergrund sieht man einen Polizisten der nichts unternimmt um den Beamten zu schützen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlKEF5uoU_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 Man stelle sich vor, so etwas würde in einer deutschen Stadt passieren, Nazis dringen bei Behörden ein und schlagen so Beamte. Genau diese Zustände haben aber Merkel, Steinmeier und die anderen deutschen Politiker in der Ukraine ermöglicht. Die ukrainischen Nazis unterstützt man und lässt man wüten, weil sie gegen alles russische sind. Auch hier wieder, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. Den Westen interessiert die Ukraine nur insofern die Ereignisse dort gegen Russland verwendet werden können.
  Das Parlament und die neue Regierung wollen die russische Sprache in der Ukraine verbieten, dazu alle politischen Parteien und Zeitungen die sie als nicht "loyal" betrachten. Bereits werden alle Symbole die an die Sowjetzeit erinnern und generell als russisch eingestuft werden, demoliert, zerstört und ausradiert. Dazu gehört auch alles was mit der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche zu tun hat und es soll in römisch-katholische umgewandelt werden. Das heisst, die russische Bevölkerung die eine grosse Mehrheit in der Ukraine bildetet, fühlt sich und ist tatsächlich extrem gefährdet.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Hinter der Fichte: Die Klitschko-E-Mails


 
Du glaubts doch nicht allenernstes dass jemand diesen Schrott was du allenenrstes als seriös erachtest, wirklich glaubt oder ?  

Naja ich denke hier ist niemand so dumm .... ich habe nach 4 Sätzern aufgehört zu lesen für so was ist mir meine Zeit dann doch zu schade ...


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Du glaubts doch nicht allenernstes dass jemand diesen Schrott was du allenenrstes als seriös erachtest, wirklich glaubt oder ?
> 
> Naja ich denke hier ist niemand so dumm .... ich habe nach 4 Sätzern aufgehört zu lesen für so was ist mir meine Zeit dann doch zu schade ...




Im folgenden Foto sieht man US-Vizeaussenministerien Victoria "**** EU" Nulan, die den Staatsstreich in der Ukraine organisiert und finanziert hat, zusammen mit ihren Marionetten: Vitali Klitschko (Udar) der nicht in der neuen Regierung ist, Oleg Tyagnibok der Nazi-Swoboda-Partei mit Ministern in der neuen Regierung und Arseni Yatsenyuk als neuer Premierminister wie von Nulan gewünscht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Durchgesickertes Telefonat der US-Diplomatin Nuland-Pyatt *
*Übersetzung des Transkripts von BBC News* 



Spoiler



Nuland: Was glauben Sie?
Pyatt: Ich denke, wir sind drin. Das Klitschko-Ding ist ganz klar das komplizierte Elektron hier. Besonders die Ankündigung, er solle Stellvertretender Premierminister werden, und Sie haben ja gelesen, was ich über die Eheprobleme, die es da gerade gibt, geschrieben habe, jedenfalls versuchen wir, möglichst schnell rauszufinden, wie er zu dieser Sache steht. Aber ich glaube, der Punkt, den Sie machen müssen, ich denke mal, das sollte Ihr nächstes Telefonat sein, ist genau der, den Sie auch Yats[*] gegenüber gemacht haben. Und wie gut, dass Sie ihn sozusagen gezwungen haben, Farbe zu bekennen, wie er seine Stellung in diesem ganzen Szenario sieht. Und ich war richtig froh über seine Antwort.
Nuland: Gut. Ich finde nicht, dass Klitsch in die Regierung gehen sollte. Ich glaube, das ist nicht nötig. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee.
Pyatt: Ja. Ich denke mal… also was das angeht, dass er nicht der Regierung beitritt, soll er doch bloß draußen bleiben und seine politischen Hausaufgaben machen und so. Ich meine eben nur, was so die ganze weitere Entwicklung betrifft, da wollen wir ja die gemäßigten Demokraten zusammenhalten. Das Problem wird Tyahnybok[**] ) mit seinen Leuten sein, und ich bin sicher, darauf spekuliert Janukowytsch bei all dem wohl auch etwas.
Nuland: Ich denke mal, Yats[*] (=_Jatsenjuk_) ist der Mann mit Erfahrung in der Wirtschaft und im Regieren. Er ist der … was er braucht, sind Klitsch und Tyahnybok[**] außen vor. Mit denen soll er dann vier Mal die Woche reden, sag ich mal. Ich denke eben nur, wenn Klitsch da rein geht … auf der Ebene würde er dann für Jazenjuk[*] (=_Yats_) arbeiten. Das kann einfach nicht gutgehen. 
Pyatt: Ja, nein, ich glaube, das ist richtig. Okay. Gut. Wollen Sie, dass wir als nächsten Schritt ein Gespräch mit ihm vereinbaren? 
Nuland: Also, wie ich den Anruf verstanden habe – korrigieren Sie mich gerne – war das so, dass die großen Drei ihr eigenes Treffen haben würden, und dass Yats[*] dabei eine … Unterhaltung Drei-Plus-Eins oder Drei-Plus-Zwei mit Ihnen vorschlagen würde. Haben Sie das nicht auch so verstanden?
Pyatt: Nein. Ich glaube … also, das ist, was er vorgeschlagen hat, aber ich denke mal, bei der Dynamik, die die haben, wo Klitschko der Platzhirsch ist, der wird sich Zeit lassen, zu irgendeinem ihrer Treffen zu kommen, und wahrscheinlich redet er jetzt gerade mit seinen Leuten. Also ich glaube, wenn Sie sich direkt an ihn wenden, dann ist das hilfreich in Bezug auf das Persönlichkeitsmanagement bei den dreien, und dann gibt das Ihnen auch die Möglichkeit, diese ganze Sache schnell weiter zu bringen und uns zu positionieren, bevor sie sich alle zusammensetzen und er erklärt, warum ihm das nicht passt. 
Nuland: Okay. Gut. Da bin ich froh. Warum kontaktieren Sie ihn nicht und fragen, ob er sich vorher oder hinterher treffen will. 
Pyatt: Okay, mach ich. Danke.
Nuland: Okay… Da ist noch ein kleiner Haken, Geoff. Ich erinnere mich nicht, ob ich Ihnen das schon gesagt habe, oder ob ich das nur Washington gesagt habe. Als ich heute morgen mit Jeff Feltman ( UN-Vizegeneralsekretär für politische Angelegenheiten) sprach, hatte der einen neuen Namen für den UN-Mann, Robert Serry. Habe ich Ihnen das heute morgen geschrieben?
Pyatt: Ja, hab ich gesehen.
Nuland: Okay. Er hat jetzt Serry und Ban Ki-moon so weit, dass Serry Montag oder Dienstag herkommen könnte. Also ich denke das wäre super als Hilfe, das Ganze zusammenzukleistern, und die UN dabei helfen zu lassen, und, na ja, Scheiß auf die EU.
Pyatt: Nein, genau. Und ich denke, wir müssen etwas machen, dass es zusammenbleibt, denn die Russen werden ganz bestimmt, wenn das alles erst mal richtig in Gang kommt, versuchen, es aus dem Hinterhalt zu torpedieren. Und dann wieder die Sache, dass das gerade jetzt publik wird. Ich versuche immer noch zu verstehen, warum Janukowytsch … (unverständlich) hat. Und dann findet jetzt auch noch ein Fraktionstreffen der Partei der Regionen statt, und ich bin sicher, dass es in dieser Gruppe gerade eine heftige Diskussion gibt. Aber auf jeden Fall können wir hier ganz groß rauskommen, wenn wir schnell machen. Also ich nehme mir Klitschko vor, und Sie können … wir müssen versuchen, jemanden von internationalem Format hierher zu bekommen, um bei dieser Geburt zu helfen. Das andere Thema ist die Art der Kontaktaufnahme mit Janukowytsch, aber da werden wir uns ja wohl morgen zusammentun, wenn wir besser einschätzen können, wie sich das alles zu fügen beginnt.
Nuland: Nochmal zu der Sache, Geoff, als ich die Mitteilung schrieb, in der es hieß – und Sullivan hat mir da direkt geantwortet – dass Sie Biden brauchen, da habe ich wohl morgen gesagt, um’s aber auch ganz deutlich zu machen, und damit nichts verloren geht. Also Biden ist bereit. 
Pyatt: Okay. Schön. Danke.

*Victoria Jane Nuland* ist US-amerikanische Diplomatin. Sie ist zur Zeit Assistant Secretary of State im Dienst des US-Außenministeriums und als solche zuständig für Europa und Eurasien.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIvRljAaNgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@gorgi85 seriöse Quelle (Welt.de). Wobei seriös ist immer relativ

auf Deutsch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fk6SvNzRDL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Dann lies mal bitte den ersten Satz des Links, er beginnt so "Während sich die Russen aus den internen Angelegenheiten der Ukraine heraushielten" 
Hahaha  

Im restlichen Text wird auch nur gg die EU gehetzt, es ist einfach nur eine Ironie dass die Russen die EU kritisieren und ich finde so was kann man nur belächeln. Das ist Politik der II Klasse, Verbrecher und in Kuruption tauchende Leute die allenernstes dem europiäischen Parlament auf die Finger zeigen wollen ???? In welcher Welt lebt ihr eigtl ?


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

also entweder hast du rosa-Brille an oder beschäftigst dich wirklich nicht mit dem Thema


----------



## debalz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Nazis dringen bei Behörden ein und schlagen so Beamte. Genau diese  Zustände haben aber Merkel, Steinmeier und die anderen deutschen  Politiker in der Ukraine ermöglicht. Die ukrainischen Nazis unterstützt  man und lässt man wüten, weil sie gegen alles russische sind.


so ein ausgemachter pauschaler Schwachsinn ohne Beweise. Ich glaube kaum dass du oder irgendjemand hier die Situation in der Ukraine in Gänze durchblickt - umso schlimmer und haltloser sind solche Aussagen.

Bitte closen - der Threadtitel hat sowieso nichts mehr mit den hier geposteten Hetz- und Verleumdungsparolen zu tun.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich selber ukrainischer Abstammung bin und immer noch im Krym Verwandte habe.
In der Ukraine gibt es Unrecht von Seiten der Regierenden. Es gibt Menschenrechtsverletzungen. Es gibt Zweifel in das Funktionieren der Demokratie. Aber wo gibt es das alles nicht?
In den USA gibt es die Todesstrafe. Aus meiner Sicht eine grundlegende Verletzung der Menschenrechte. Dort gibt es nicht nur in Guantanamo die Aussetzung des Rechtsstaats. Das Grundrecht auf sozialen Ausgleich und auf Gerechtigkeit wird in nahezu allen westlichen Staaten verletzt. Bei uns und in vielen anderen Ländern des Westens gibt es dank der mit viel Geld und publizistischer Macht durchgesetzten Gleichschaltung des Denkens in den Kategorien der neoliberalen Ideologie de facto keine Chance zu einer politischen Alternative, die diesen Namen verdient. Das Menschenrecht der Jugendlichen auf Arbeit und eine berufliche Zukunft wird in Griechenland, in Spanien und anderen Ländern von der verordneten Wirtschaftskrise außer Kraft gesetzt – vor allem auch dank deutschen Einflusses. Europa hat Berlusconi hingenommen, Europa nimmt die Bedrohung demokratischer Verhältnisse in Ungarn hin, Europa und der Westen stützen die „Musterdemokratien“ der Golfstaaten und Saudi-Arabiens. Wir lassen uns bespitzeln und bespitzeln andere.
Und die veröffentlichte Meinung unseres Landes ist – mit wenigen Ausnahmen – alles andere als plural. Sie ist in vielen für die Gestaltung unseres Landes und auch unserer Außenpolitik und unseres Umgangs mit anderen Völkern entscheidenden Fragen gleichgerichtet, von strategisch ausgedachten Kampagnen geprägt und einseitig. Ein Musterbeispiel für diese anti-demokratische Verfassung unserer Medien ist die aktuelle Berichterstattung aus Kiew. Schuld am blutigen Konflikt sind in der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Berichte die Regierung und der Präsident. Sie haben mit der Gewalt angefangen. Der deutsche Außenminister Steinmeier hat sich diese Version heute Nacht schon zu eigen gemacht und damit zu einem Einheitsbrei der Meinungen innerhalb der Europäischen Union beigetragen. Typisch dafür war eine halbe Stunde im Deutschlandfunk zwischen 12:00 Uhr und 12:30 Uhr: Frau Adler mit bekannter Einseitigkeit und dann noch – wie schon gestern Abend im ZDF-heute journal und heute bei SpiegelOnline – der Pfarrer der evangelischen Kirche in Kiew, Ralf Haska. Der weiß vom Hörensagen seiner Freunde ganz genau, was abläuft. Im Deutschlandfunk kam dann noch der Europa-Abgeordnete Brok zur Sprache und selbstverständlich wurde verschwiegen, dass dieser Abgeordnete im Dienste von Bertelsmann steht.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Hier wird versucht eine pro russische Meinung zu kreiiren welche es gerechtfertigt die Ukraine weiterhin zu unterjochen. Das kommt wohl bei raus wenn man sich allein von Fehlinromationen aus dem russischen Medien manipulieren lässt, traurig ...


----------



## debalz (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Möglichkeit sich eine möglichst ausgewogene Meinung zu dem Thema zu bilden gibt es sehr wohl in diesem so "gleichgeschalteten" Land - aber das ist eben zeit- und gehirnintensiv - wer nur Spiegel online liest oder nur das heut-journal schaut ist selbst dran Schuld und sollte nie behaupten er weiß was läuft. Trotzdem halte ich eine Kombination aus etablierten Tageszeitungen und der Berichterstattung der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender hilfreicher als eine von Emotionen und Halbwissen getriebene Internetrecherche auf eigene Faust.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

hört sich nach einem Widerspruch an.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich denke man erfährt im deutschen TV viel mehr als in den Rus Medien  

Als in Sotchi bei der Eröffnungsfeier nur 4 OlympiaRinge leuchtetten, waren es im russischen TV 5. Man kaschierte hier einfach und ganz Russland wurde live betrogen und glaubte es leuchten 5 Olampiaringe, live  Das ist unglaublich wenn man sich von solchen Quellen dann über aussenpolitische Geschehen informieren lässt ...

Und der Westen berichtet nicht einseitig, viele Blätter schreiben aus ihrer eigenen Perspektive und auch ukrainische Nationalisten werden sehr wohl erwähnt, letztendes stellen die hiesigen Medien die Situation im Kern korekt dar, und in Russland wird der Zuseher/Leser betrogen.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Ich denke man erfährt im deutschen TV viel mehr ...



Ja genau. und Nikolaus heißt Santa Claus und wohnt am Nordpol







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvD4XtOcxs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 auf N-TV haben die jetzt einfach das Live Interview unterbrochen gerade wo es spannend wird.
 Wie immer...


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2014)

Empath schrieb:


> Ja genau. und Nikolaus heißt Santa Claus und wohnt am Nordpol
> 
> 
> 
> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvD4XtOcxs4&feature=player_detailpage



youtube links stellen aber auch keine wirklich besseren quellen da


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> youtube links stellen aber auch keine wirklich besseren quellen da


 
Also nach meiner Quelle sind sich Obama und Putin einig was mit der Ukraine passieren soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> youtube links stellen aber auch keine wirklich besseren quellen da



Um eine emotionale Reaktion auf Gehirnwäsche auszudrücken ?! ... Manchmal schon 



Threshold schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Quelle sind sich Obama und Putin einig was mit der Ukraine passieren soll.



das waren Hitler und Stalin mit Europa und Nicht-Angriffspakt auch


----------



## aloha84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich guck das Interview gerade auf euronews weiter.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Hier wird versucht eine pro russische Meinung zu kreiiren welche es gerechtfertigt die Ukraine weiterhin zu unterjochen. Das kommt wohl bei raus wenn man sich allein von Fehlinromationen aus dem russischen Medien manipulieren lässt, traurig ...


 
Dann erklär mir mal, warum man nicht "pro-russisch" sein soll?

Das die EU nicht demokratisch ist, sollte doch inzwischen jedem klar sein. Das es der USA nicht um Demokratie und Menschenrechte geht, auch.

Also warum zeigt man immer mit dem Finger auf Russland, wenn man selbst nicht besser ist ?


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

hier Live Stream Janukovitsch Interview***

 Live Stream Euronews
http://de.euronews.com/nachrichten/livestream/



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum man nicht "pro-russisch" sein soll?
> 
> Das die EU nicht demokratisch ist, sollte doch inzwischen jedem klar sein. Das es der USA nicht um Demokratie und Menschenrechte geht, auch.
> 
> Also warum zeigt man immer mit dem Finger auf Russland, wenn man selbst nicht besser ist ?


 
 Damit es der Pöbel glaubt, weil anscheinend immer noch einen Einfluss hat. Oder im Fall der Fälle...


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum man nicht "pro-russisch" sein soll?
> 
> Das die EU nicht demokratisch ist, sollte doch inzwischen jedem klar sein. Das es der USA nicht um Demokratie und Menschenrechte geht, auch.
> 
> Also warum zeigt man immer mit dem Finger auf Russland, wenn man selbst nicht besser ist ?



Wieder nicht weiter gedacht als von der tapete bis zur wand..

Demokratie ist kein fest definierbarer Begriff, demokratie ist ein fortlaufender Prozess der sich immer ein stück weiterentwickelt.
Die EU ist allemal demokratischer als Russland.

Und zudem spielt Russland grad mit dem feuer. Es gibt keinen Grund warum Russland teile der ukraine, in denen ethnische russen leben, besetzen sollte.


----------



## Empath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

es gab auch keinen Grund, wieso man Deutschland nicht besetzten sollte, wo friedliche Nationalsozialisten das Land regierten.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2014)

Empath schrieb:


> es gab auch keinen Grund, wieso man Deutschland nicht besetzten sollte, wo friedliche Nationalsozialisten das Land regierten.



Ich spüre einen hauch von Ironie.

Wenn Russland einfach teile der ukraine besetzt. Beides völkerrechtlich nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich spüre einen hauch von Ironie.
> 
> Wenn Russland einfach teile der ukraine besetzt. Beides völkerrechtlich nicht hinnehmbar.


 
Da wir hier ja einen ausgewiesenen Rechtsexperten zum Thema Völkerrecht und Demokratie haben, ein paar Fragen meinerseits:

Ist das festhalten von Gefangenen im Militärgefängnis ohne Anklageschrift und ohne Rechtsbeistand völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?
Ist der Einmarsch in den Irak ohne UN-Mandat und ohne vorherige Kriegserklärung völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?
Ist das Verwenden von Uran-Munition und Splittermunition völkerrechtlich hinnahmbar?
Ist das Eindringen der USA in einen fremden Luftraum (Pakistan) und das Ermorden Osama Bin Ladens ohne Rechtsprozess völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?
Ist das töten von Aufständischen durch Drohnen ohne Rechtsprozess völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?

Zum Thema EU:

Wie demokratisch ist es eigentlich das 80% der in Deutschland erlassenen Gesetze nicht von deutschen Parlament (durch gewählten Volksvertreter des deutschen Volkes), sondern umgesetze Beschlüsse aus Brüssel sind (durch nicht vom deutschen Volk gewählten Vertreter) ? Verletzt das nicht massiv gegen §20 GG (Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus)?

Warum wird regelmäßig verbal durch Medien und Politiker der EU-Staaten auf die Schweiz losgegangen, wenn dort das Volk sein demokratisches Wahlrecht wahrnimmt (zuletzt passiert zur Volksinitiative am 9. Februar 2014) ? Wie demokratisch ist das ?

Warum wurde in Irland ein zweites Mal über den Lissabon-Vertrag abgestimmt, obwohl sich in der ersten ABstimmung das Volk DAGEGEN ausgesprochen hat? Wie demokratisch ist das ?

Warum ist Mario Monti ohne Wahl durch das italienische Volk Ministerpräsident Italiens geworden?

Das könnte ich noch weiterführen, aber ich denke das reicht für den Anfang.

Die EU und die USA sind mitnichten besser als Russland.
Unsere Medien sind NICHT unabhängig sonder Hofberichterstatter.

Der einzige Unterschied ist der vorhandene Wohlstand, deshalb begehren wir noch nicht auf. Aber in Griechenland, Spanien etc. sieht man das auch das nicht mehr lange dauert.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn du einen USA Bashing Thread willst dann mach einen auf.
Wenn du einen EU Bashing Thread willst dann mach einen auf.
Wenn du einen Russland ist lieb und wunderschön und schickt Regimekritiker nicht ins Arbeitslager Thread willst dann mach einen auf.

Hier geht es aber alleine um die Ukraine die durch Demonstrationen und den Einsatz von Leben eine Administration aus dem Amt gefegt hat die offensichtlich nicht mehr beliebt war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen USA Bashing Thread willst dann mach einen auf.
> Wenn du einen EU Bashing Thread willst dann mach einen auf.
> Wenn du einen Russland ist lieb und wunderschön und schickt Regimekritiker nicht ins Arbeitslager Thread willst dann mach einen auf.
> 
> Hier geht es aber alleine um die Ukraine die durch Demonstrationen und den Einsatz von Leben eine Administration aus dem Amt gefegt hat die offensichtlich nicht mehr beliebt war.



Die bei einem Teil nicht beliebt waren. Er ist immer noch der demokratisch gewählte Vertreter des ukrainische Volkes. 

Und das du meine Punkte als "Bashing" abtust, ohne auch nur ansatzweise daraufeinzugehen, zeigt das du nicht an einer ernsthaften Disskussion interessiert bist. Und an welcher Stelle ich gesagt habe, das Russland toll und super ist, die möchtest du mir doch bitter hervorheben.

Ich habe nur gesagt, das die EU und die USA nicht besser sind, und ich habe bisher keine Gegenbeweise oder entkraftende Argumente gehört.

Btw. das jetzt Nazis in der Ukraine mit an der Regierung beteiligt sind, wir hier ja auch schön verschwiegen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das du meine Punkte als "Bashing" abtust, ohne auch nur ansatzweise daraufeinzugehen, zeigt das du nicht an einer ernsthaften Disskussion interessiert bist. Und an welcher Stelle ich gesagt habe, das Russland toll und super ist, die möchtest du mir doch bitter hervorheben.



Weil das hier der falsche Thread dafür ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gesagt, das die EU und die USA nicht besser sind, und ich habe bisher keine Gegenbeweise oder entkraftende Argumente gehört.



Weil die EU und die USA nichts im Ukraine Thread zu suchen haben.
Daher wirst du lange warten können auf "Gegenbeweise".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw. das jetzt Nazis in der Ukraine mit an der Regierung beteiligt sind, wir hier ja auch schön verschwiegen.



Es gibt in vielen Länder national gesinnte Leute. Da ist die Ukraine keine Ausnahme.
Guck dir die CSU an.
Oder guck dir Israel an.
Dort ist die HaBajit haJehudi in der Regierungskoalition und deren politischen Ansichten sind extrem nationalistisch. Teilweise erschreckend dass solche Parteien oder Leute gewählt werden aber das ist nun mal so. Das ist eben Demokratie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das hier der falsche Thread dafür ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nochmal, du kannst die Demos in der Ukraine nicht losgelöst betrachtet. Das drumherum ist entscheidend. Darum geht es mir.

Zweitens die CSU ruft aber nicht *************************** und marschiert mit Hakenkreuzen durchs Land, das macht zum Glück nicht mal die NPD. 

Die Swoboda Partei macht genau das. Und das im Jahr 2014.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ol4QIRxS-...t8/iTp1UCRHfyM/s1600/UkraineNaziAufmarsch.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NapGOfRB-...I/Rgf4NoPdtoE/s1600/UkraineNaziAufmarsch1.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Y73MB8Dvk...c2ahtpZNXgI/s1600/UkraineNulanMarionetten.jpg

PS: Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man den Vorsitzenden der Swoboda Partei, Oleh Tjahnybok, zusammen mit US-Vizeaussenministerien Victoria Nulan, Vitali Klitschko und Arseni Yatsenyuk als neuer (nicht demokratischer gewählter) Ministerpräsident der Ukraine.

Damit ist klar, die USA arbeitet zusammen mit Nazis (und die EU auch) und diese "Demostration" ist nichts durch das ukrainische Volk gewohlt, wie schon oft in der Vergangenheit.

Es geht den USA einzig und allein um Geopolitik gegen Russland und eine weitere Destabiliserung (um dann das alte Spiel teile und herrsche zu spielen)


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Und? 
Ich sagte doch dass es in jedem Land nationales Gedankengut gibt.
Wie sich das äußert ist national unterschiedlich und was bei uns gleich als "Nazi" betitelt wird ist in anderen Ländern normales Parteiengeschäft.
Daher habe ich auch Israel verglichen.
Wäre es nicht Israel könnte man die Partei dort auch als "Nazis" betiteln nur dass das eben jüdische "Nazis" sind.

Und dass Klitschko medienwirksam "vermarktet" wird ist doch auch nichts neues. Denn immerhin ist er weltweit bekommt. 
Dieser Mann kennt alles und hat eine Menge gesehen. Ihm vertraut man. Und wieso sollte man ihm auch nicht vertrauen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Ich sagte doch dass es in jedem Land nationales Gedankengut gibt.
> Wie sich das äußert ist national unterschiedlich und was bei uns gleich als "Nazi" betitelt wird ist in anderen Ländern normales Parteiengeschäft.
> Daher habe ich auch Israel verglichen.
> ...


 
Normales Parteiengeschäft????? Nochmal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben: Die marschieren mit ***************************-Rufen, Nazigruß und Hakenkreuzen durch Kiew.

Und mit dieser Partei arbeitet die US-Viezaußenministerin, Klitschko und der neue (nicht gewählte) Ministerpräsident zusammen.

An welcher Stelle ist das bitte normal. Und das du ukrainische Nazis mit isralischen (sprich jüdischen) Abgeordneten vergleichst, ist ja mal Täter-Opfer-Umkehr vom feinsten.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja. So ist das eben in der Ukraine.
Ich kanns nicht ändern.
Jede Partei hat ihre Anhänger und wenn diese Partei ein gewissen Machtpotenzial hat dann muss es in die Entwicklung des Landes eingebunden sein -- wie auch immer das dann im Einzelnen aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Ist in Afghanistan nicht anders. Ohne die Taliban mit ins Boot zu holen wird es dort niemals einen dauerhaften Frieden geben.

Wie sich das dann bei Neuwahlen heraus kristallisieren wird wissen wir auch noch nicht.
Und Tymoschenko ist ebenfalls kein Russland Gegner.
Sie weiß wie viele andere auch dass sowohl Russland als auch die EU gebraucht werden um das Land wieder wirtschaftlich aufzubauen.
Ohne Investitionen aus dem Ausland wird es nichts mit der Ukraine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. So ist das eben in der Ukraine.
> Ich kanns nicht ändern.
> Jede Partei hat ihre Anhänger und wenn diese Partei ein gewissen Machtpotenzial hat dann muss es in die Entwicklung des Landes eingebunden sein -- wie auch immer das dann im Einzelnen aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht.
> Ist in Afghanistan nicht anders. Ohne die Taliban mit ins Boot zu holen wird es dort niemals einen dauerhaften Frieden geben.
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, aber das ist doch die totale Disqualifikation. 
Man arbeitet mit Nazis nicht zusammen, auch nicht mit der Taliban. Die einen gehören ins Gefängnis und die anderen unter die Erde.

Das ist ja so als wenn die Allierten nach dem 2WK gesagt hätten, gut die NSDAP hat ein gewisses Machtpotenzial, die binden wir mit in den Aufbau von Deutschland ein.

NEIN. Mit Verbrechern hat man nicht zusammen zuarbeiten. Fertig aus.

Und wir als Deutsche (mit unserer Vergangenheit) sollten am besten Wissen, das man mit Nazis gleich dreimal nicht zusammenarbeitet.

Guck dir Äygpten an, die haben das richtige gemacht. Muslimbrüderschaft verboten und die Anhäger einsperren. So geht man mit Verbrechern um.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wir hier ja einen ausgewiesenen Rechtsexperten zum Thema Völkerrecht und Demokratie haben, ein paar Fragen meinerseits:
> 
> Ist das festhalten von Gefangenen im Militärgefängnis ohne Anklageschrift und ohne Rechtsbeistand völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?
> Ist der Einmarsch in den Irak ohne UN-Mandat und ohne vorherige Kriegserklärung völkerrechtlich hinnehmbar?
> ...



hab ich gesagt ich bin darin experte? nein. 

zudem ist es schwachsinn anzunehmen, demokratie bedeutet nur wählen zu dürfen.. 
all das was du aufgezählt hast, sag doch warum das alles nicht demokrstisch ist. da kann man genau gegenfragen  

Demokratie ist wesentlich mehr als nur einmal alle 2 jahre wählen zu gehen  zudem entwickelt sich demokratie seit der antike stätig weiter, das was wir heute als demokratie haben, können menschrn in 100 jahren so demokratisch sehen wie wir das antike griechenland. 

und um die "fragen" zu beantworten reicht kein einfaches ja oder nein, das wäre viel viel zu oberflächlich


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist doch die totale Disqualifikation.
> Man arbeitet mit Nazis nicht zusammen, auch nicht mit der Taliban. Die einen gehören ins Gefängnis und die anderen unter die Erde.
> 
> Das ist ja so als wenn die Allierten nach dem 2WK gesagt hätten, gut die NSDAP hat ein gewisses Machtpotenzial, die binden wir mit in den Aufbau von Deutschland ein.
> ...


 
Du bist jetzt auch nicht grade eine Ausgeburt von Toleranz und dein Demokratieverständnis halte ich auch für fragwürdig, wenn du solche Parolen ablässt.

"Wir Deutsche und unsere Vergangenheit", ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören und lesen. Meine Vergangenheit ist das nicht, daher habe ich auch keinerlei Schuldbewusstsein, was den Holocaust und andere Kriegsverbrechen der damaligen Zeit anbelangt. Im Übrigen waren die Nazis nicht die einzigen Massenmörder in der Geschichte. Schau dir nur mal Stalin oder Mao an. Aber das kommt eben davon, wenn den Schülern über Jahrzehnte eingetrichtert wurde, dass sie sich für Verbrechen schuldig fühlen müssen, die schon Jahrzehnte her sind. Wenn ich sone Sch*ße lesen muss, krieg ich echt das große Kotzen! 

Ja, auch der rechte Rand des politischen Spektrums gehört zur Demokratie! Wenn man das nicht akzeptieren kann, ist man genau so ein Faschist wie damals Hitler, Stalin oder Mao. 

Naja und zum Thema Taliban: Erinnerst du dich noch an den Krieg zwischen Afghanistan und Russland? Damals haben die USA die Taliban noch unterstützt. So viel zum Thema "nicht mit Verbrechern zusammenarbeiten". 

Wobei: Kann man die Taliban denn einseitig als Verbrecher betrachten, oder gibt es da noch eine andere Seite? Was ist eigentlich mit den USA? Kann man die nicht auch als "Verbrecher" bezeichnen? Stichwort Guantanamo, Weltpolizei, Abu Ghraib, usw.? 

Müsste man dann nicht auch die Partei Die Linke verbieten? Immerhin sind die zum Teil noch von der PDS, also quasi der SED. Das sind doch auch Verbrecher, wenn man sich mal anschaut was die Stasi damals angerichtet hat. Aber halt: Die bösen sind ja immer auf der rechten Seite des politischen Spektrums zu finden. 

Links ist immer gut, egal ob gemäßigt oder extremistisch. 

Genau so ist es keine Überraschung, dass sich der Westen jetzt auf die Pro-Europäische Seite der Demonstranten stellt. Klitschko, Timoschenko und wie sie alle heißen. Ganz egal dass die Regierung weggeputscht wurde. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Wahlen aus? Wann sind da Wahlen geplant, wann werden die Putschisten demokratisch legitimiert? Oder kann man darauf ja jetzt verzichten?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Und das du ukrainische Nazis mit Jüdischen Abgeordneten vergleichst, ist ja mal Täter-Opfer-Umkehr vom feinsten.


 Die Juden in Israel sind genauso Täter wie Opfer mittlerweile so wie sie seit über 60 Jahren die Palestinenser behandeln auch wenn die Verbrechen der Nazis im 2. Weltkrieg schwerer/schlimmer waren. Die Palest. haben genau des selbe recht dort zu leben. Eine umsetzung der 2 Stattenlösung mit Jerusalem als Hauptstatt beider Länder ist lange überfällig. Und wäre Israel in einen Unbewohnten Gebiet auf einem ehemaligen Stück USA gegründet wurden würde es ganz anders aussehen. Die Kolobalisierung der Welt durch Europäische Mächte wird wohl noch lange negativ wirken(z.B. willkürliche Festlegung von Landesgrenzen).

zum Thema:Mal sehen wie es weiter geht in der Ukraine als auch in Georgien und anderen Ländern die an Rus Grenzen ich hoffe gut und am Ende in 100-200 Jahren werden wir als Menschen den Weltraum besiedeln wie in Star Trek.


----------



## gorgi85 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hier wird wohl vergessen wie Wahlen in Russland u der Ukraine ablaufen. Es wird betrogen und gelogen an jeder Ecke es ist Massenmanipulation, das auschlaggebenste Merkmal für eine gelenkte Demokratie, also garkeine Demokratie sondern Federalssystem made in Russia. Das ist Gutenachtlektüre für Esel die glauben sollen was sie glauben. Eine Masse an Menschen jedoch ist informiert und solche die sich dagegen stellen gelten als Staatsfeinde wohingegen in Europa es das allerhöchste Gut des Menschens ist, man nennt es auch das Recht. In Postkomunistischen Ländern hat sich das sehr lange entwickelt, Funktionäre mussten 25 Jahre lang erlernen was Demokratie überhaupt ist. In Russland verabscheut die Führung es bis heute, und es ist notwendig das auszusprechen denn durch solche Strutkuren wird jetzt ein europäischer Staat seiner Abtrümmigkeit gefährdet wie die Ukraine in dem Fall.

Ich denke wenn ein Agressor wie Russland die Idee nach der wir alle leben und nach der wir erzogen worden sind, verabscheut, dann müssen wir das gleiche tuen und Systeme die nicht das Maaß an Gerechtigkeit welche wir gewohnt sind nicht bieten, auch verabscheuen. 

Russland ist ein Schurkenstaat unter Putin der seine Krallen nach Europa ausfährt, wer dies anders sieht der lebt wohl in einer anderen Welt. 
Wenn man solche Machtstellungen verstanden hat und die Interessen der Parteien nachvollzieht, dann darf man sich zu solchen Themen auch äußern, alles andere ist Eselei und führt zu rein garnichts ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In der Deutschen Politk wird auch gelogen und betrogen aber Merkel ist nicht gleich böse wie Putin aber an ihren Vorgänger im Amt sieht man in Deutschland geht auch nicht alles gerecht und sauber zu.


----------



## gorgi85 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Vergleich doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist doch die totale Disqualifikation.
> Man arbeitet mit Nazis nicht zusammen, auch nicht mit der Taliban. Die einen gehören ins Gefängnis und die anderen unter die Erde.
> 
> Das ist ja so als wenn die Allierten nach dem 2WK gesagt hätten, gut die NSDAP hat ein gewisses Machtpotenzial, die binden wir mit in den Aufbau von Deutschland ein.
> ...


 
Wie immer alle damit kommen dass sich Deutsche für immer sich für ihre Vorfahren verantworten müssen... 
Nicht alle in der Wehrmacht waren Nazis weißt du was passiert wäre wenn man nicht in die Wehrmacht gegangen wäre ? 

Nur so die Amis haben damals ein paar NS Verbrecher leben lassen damit sie ihnen helfen die Technik zu kopieren. 

Und laut dir sind alle in der Ukraine rechts weil sie nicht in die EU wollen und die anderen auch weil sie in die EU wollen ?  Oder hab ich dich missverstanden ?
Und Links ist auch nicht immer gut... manchmal sind Linksextreme genau so schlimm. Aber Extremnismus ist aufjeden Fall immer schlecht.


----------



## gorgi85 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt auch nicht grade eine Ausgeburt von Toleranz und dein Demokratieverständnis halte ich auch für fragwürdig, wenn du solche Parolen ablässt.
> 
> "Wir Deutsche und unsere Vergangenheit", ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören und lesen. Meine Vergangenheit ist das nicht, daher habe ich auch keinerlei Schuldbewusstsein, was den Holocaust und andere Kriegsverbrechen der damaligen Zeit anbelangt. Im Übrigen waren die Nazis nicht die einzigen Massenmörder in der Geschichte. Schau dir nur mal Stalin oder Mao an. Aber das kommt eben davon, wenn den Schülern über Jahrzehnte eingetrichtert wurde, dass sie sich für Verbrechen schuldig fühlen müssen, die schon Jahrzehnte her sind. Wenn ich sone Sch*ße lesen muss, krieg ich echt das große Kotzen!
> 
> ...


 
Ganz langsam. In der Ukraine haben mehrere Lager gg Janukowitsch gekämpft, faktisch die halbe Ukraine. Dazu hat die eigene Partei Janukowitsch abgesetzt und ihm der Parteiführung so wie seines Amtes enthoben, spätestens jetzt ist er laut Verfassung nicht mehr das Staatsoberhaupt der Ukraine. Die neue Übergansführung ist somit legitim, vorgezogene Wahlen sind angekündigt. 

Was einen Beitritt zu EU und Nato angeht, sofern man jetzt darüber übhaupt sprechen mag, sollte ein Referendum entscheiden an dem die gesamte Ukraine teilnimmt. Genau das wäre für Putin eine Katastrophe.


----------



## gorgi85 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Also ganz ehrlich, ich lese gerade polnische Nachrichten nen LiveTicker, und es ist zum entsetzen. Seit heute morgen stehen vor einem Krieg.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Ganz langsam. In der Ukraine haben mehrere Lager gg Janukowitsch gekämpft, faktisch die halbe Ukraine. Dazu hat die eigene Partei Janukowitsch abgesetzt und ihm der Parteiführung so wie seines Amtes enthoben, spätestens jetzt ist er laut Verfassung nicht mehr das Staatsoberhaupt der Ukraine. Die neue Übergansführung ist somit legitim, vorgezogene Wahlen sind angekündigt.
> 
> Was einen Beitritt zu EU und Nato angeht, sofern man jetzt darüber übhaupt sprechen mag, sollte ein Referendum entscheiden an dem die gesamte Ukraine teilnimmt. Genau das wäre für Putin eine Katastrophe.


 
Aus meiner sicht ist da noch gar nichts legitim! In der Ukraine gibt es pro-westliche und pro-russische Strömungen und solange noch keine offiziellen Wahlen statt gefunden haben, handelt es sich bei der jetzigen "Übergangsregierung" immer noch um Putschisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aus meiner sicht ist da noch gar nichts legitim! In der Ukraine gibt es pro-westliche und pro-russische Strömungen und solange noch keine offiziellen Wahlen statt gefunden haben, handelt es sich bei der jetzigen "Übergangsregierung" immer noch um Putschisten.


 
Genau so.

Der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine ist Wiktor Janukowytsch.

Und die Demostranten und ihre "Übergangsregierung" sind nichts als Verbrecher, die für Landes- und Hochverrat ins Gefängis gehören. Alle voran die Nazis der Swoboda-Partei.

Der Westen soll aufhören sich ständig in die Innenpolitik fremder Länder einzumischen. Hoffentlich zieht Putin das mit der Krim durch.



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Hier wird wohl vergessen wie Wahlen in Russland u der Ukraine ablaufen. Es wird betrogen und gelogen an jeder Ecke es ist Massenmanipulation, das auschlaggebenste Merkmal für eine gelenkte Demokratie, also garkeine Demokratie sondern Federalssystem made in Russia. Das ist Gutenachtlektüre für Esel die glauben sollen was sie glauben. Eine Masse an Menschen jedoch ist informiert und solche die sich dagegen stellen gelten als Staatsfeinde wohingegen in Europa es das allerhöchste Gut des Menschens ist, man nennt es auch das Recht. In Postkomunistischen Ländern hat sich das sehr lange entwickelt, Funktionäre mussten 25 Jahre lang erlernen was Demokratie überhaupt ist. In Russland verabscheut die Führung es bis heute, und es ist notwendig das auszusprechen denn durch solche Strutkuren wird jetzt ein europäischer Staat seiner Abtrümmigkeit gefährdet wie die Ukraine in dem Fall.
> 
> Ich denke wenn ein Agressor wie Russland die Idee nach der wir alle leben und nach der wir erzogen worden sind, verabscheut, dann müssen wir das gleiche tuen und Systeme die nicht das Maaß an Gerechtigkeit welche wir gewohnt sind nicht bieten, auch verabscheuen.
> 
> ...


 
Achso Russland ist also ein Schurkenstaat. Erklär das doch mal bitte. 

Und was sind dann bitte die USA? Völkerrechtswidrige Militäreinsätzen am laufenden Band, Geheimgefängnisse, Folter, Mord, ein "Gefangenlager" auf Kuba etc.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie immer alle damit kommen dass sich Deutsche für immer sich für ihre Vorfahren verantworten müssen...
> Nicht alle in der Wehrmacht waren Nazis weißt du was passiert wäre wenn man nicht in die Wehrmacht gegangen wäre ?
> 
> Nur so die Amis haben damals ein paar NS Verbrecher leben lassen damit sie ihnen helfen die Technik zu kopieren.
> ...


 
Ich rede von der NSDAP und nicht von der Wehrmacht. Das ist ja wohl ein Unterschied oder nicht ? In der Wehmacht waren nicht alles Nazis (habe ich auch nie behauptet), aber Mitglieder der NSDAP werden sich wohl kaum raus reden können oder ?

Und ich habe nicht von allen in der Ukraine geredet, sondern von den Anhänger der Swoboda-Partei geredet. Das sind sehr wohl Nazis. Die leugenen das nicht mal.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt auch nicht grade eine Ausgeburt von Toleranz und dein Demokratieverständnis halte ich auch für fragwürdig, wenn du solche Parolen ablässt.
> 
> "Wir Deutsche und unsere Vergangenheit", ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören und lesen. Meine Vergangenheit ist das nicht, daher habe ich auch keinerlei Schuldbewusstsein, was den Holocaust und andere Kriegsverbrechen der damaligen Zeit anbelangt. Im Übrigen waren die Nazis nicht die einzigen Massenmörder in der Geschichte. Schau dir nur mal Stalin oder Mao an. Aber das kommt eben davon, wenn den Schülern über Jahrzehnte eingetrichtert wurde, dass sie sich für Verbrechen schuldig fühlen müssen, die schon Jahrzehnte her sind. Wenn ich sone Sch*ße lesen muss, krieg ich echt das große Kotzen!
> 
> ...


 
Warum kommst du eigentlich mit Stalin oder Mao? BIn ich Russe oder Chinese? 

Nein. Um die Vergangenheit bezüglich Stalin und Mao müssen sich die Russen bzw. die Chinesen kümmern. Und wo habe ich von "Schuld" geredet? Schuld hat keiner von uns. Absolute Zustimmung. Aber wir haben eine moralische Verfplichtung angesichts der Vergangenheit unseres Landes. Wer Schuld von Moral nicht unterscheiden kann, ist selber schuld.

Und das die USA (wenn es in ihrem Interesse ist) mit Verbrechern zusammenarbeiten, ist bekannt, macht es aber nicht besser, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Ein Land das ständig behauptet, für Menschenrechte und Demokratie zu kämpfen, macht sich so nur lächerlich.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Westen soll aufhören sich ständig in die Innenpolitik fremder Länder einzumischen. Hoffentlich zieht Putin das mit der Krim durch.



Also vorab hast du grad 4 posts hintereinander geschrieben. 

Doppelposts können mal passieren, tripplepost sind da schon ne nummer härter aber 4 post extra am stück sind heftig..unterlass das bitte, um mehrere sachen zu zitieren gibt es extra funktionen.

zu deinem post:

das ist doch ein widerspruch in sich. Der westen soll sich nicht einmischen, aber russland soll mot regulären truppen in ein anderes Land einmaschieren? natürlich das ist komplett legitim.
Zudem sind die folgen die daraus entstehen können nicht abzuschätzen, aber mein gott egal, maschieren wir eben über die grenzen eines anderen staates.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum kommst du eigentlich mit Stalin oder Mao? BIn ich Russe oder Chinese?
> 
> Nein. Um die Vergangenheit bezüglich Stalin und Mao müssen sich die Russen bzw. die Chinesen kümmern. Und wo habe ich von "Schuld" geredet? Schuld hat keiner von uns. Absolute Zustimmung. Aber wir haben eine moralische Verfplichtung angesichts der Vergangenheit unseres Landes. Wer Schuld von Moral nicht unterscheiden kann, ist selber schuld.
> 
> Und das die USA (wenn es in ihrem Interesse ist) mit Verbrechern zusammenarbeiten, ist bekannt, macht es aber nicht besser, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Ein Land das ständig behauptet, für Menschenrechte und Demokratie zu kämpfen, macht sich so nur lächerlich.



Ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass Deutschland nicht das einzige Land ist, in dem ein faschistischer Vollidiot die Macht ergriffen und einen Völkermord begangen hat. Von "Schuld" hast du nicht gesprochen aber es klang so, als müsste sich jeder Deutsche dafür verantwortlich fühlen, was vor über 70 Jahren in diesem Land geschehen ist. In den Schulen wird uns dieses Bewusstsein immer noch eingeimpft. Das hat u.A. zur Folge, dass viele nur noch alles links der politischen Mitte für legitim halten. Man sieht es ja schon an den Anfeindungen gegenüber der AfD, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Sobald es etwas konservativer zugeht, sobald man von "strengeren Einreisebestimmungen" oder wie die CSU von "Sozialhilfetourismus" spricht, kommen von den Gegnern solche Titulierungen wie "Nazi" oder Dergleichen.
Ich will keines Falls verharmlosen, was damals geschehen ist. Aber für mich als Kind der 80er ist das ein Teil unserer Geschichte, genau wie die Weimarer Republik oder der 1. WK, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass man keinerlei schuld- oder verantwortungsbewusstsein für etwas empfinden kann, das man gar nicht miterlebt hat. 

Deutschland war nach dem 1.WK und der folgenden Wirtschaftskriese mit Hyperinflation am Boden und es war ein Nährboden für Hitler und seinen Fremdenhass. 
Ich hätte gerne mal ein Land wie Frankreich oder die USA gesehen, wenn die den 1. WK verloren hätten, wenn die von den Siegermächten damals so ausgesaugt worden wären. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es in den USA keinen Antidemitismus oder Fremdenhass gab. Die USA waren ja auch ein Apartheitsstaat bis in die 60er, 70er hinein, zumindest im Süden. Womöglich hätte dort auch ein verrückter Faschist die Macht ergreifen können, wenn die Bedingungen so wie damals in Deutschland gewesen wären.

Aber gut, lassen wir das Thema. Es geht ja um die Ukraine. Ich bin mal gespannt was der Westen jetzt macht, da Russland die Krim besetzt hat. Ich persönlich kann den USA bzw. der EU nur raten, sich erst mal zurück zu halten. Was man bisher gesehen hat, war eher eine Blamage für die EU bzw. die USA. Man hat die Übergangsregierung ja ohne Zögern anerkannt und mahnt jetzt zu Wahlen. Die EU ist mMn. viel zu parteiisch und sollte als Außenstehender viel neutraler sein. Es ist keines Falls klar, dass Timoschenko, Klitschko usw. die Ukraine zu einer Demokratie führen werden.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Nicht das wir noch was davon abbekommen..


----------



## BertB (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

der westen kann und wird nichts unternehmen, als höchstens scharfe proteste und sonstige diplomatischen schritte
soviel zur einkreisung Russlands und "aggression" des westens (lachhaft, "der westen" ist nicht aggressiv, jeden falls nicht die EU, USA teilweise schon, "der westen" ist auch kein monolithischer block)
dass Russland wiederum hilferufe der krimrussen und der krim autonomen republik (quasi wie bundesland in Deutschland) nicht unbeantwortet lassen kann versteht sich ebenfalls von selbst
die neue regierung der Ukraine muss sehr deutlich die "aussöhnung aller volksgruppen karte" spielen, 
jegliches "wir haben gewonnen" triumpfgeheul mit unterton "gegen die russischstämmigen" sollte die neue regierung strikt unterlassen, 
ist aber na klar ein sehr heterogenes konglomerat an leuten, bin sehr gespannt, wie das weitergeht,
die darf man jedenfalls nicht über einen kamm scheren, und eklige gruppierungen sind sicher auch dabei

alle thesen zu machtpolitischen verschwörungen der EU nach außen und der unterdrückung der bevölkerung nach innen sind der übelste blödsinn den man so lesen kann,
die EU ist die segensreichste institution, die der kontinent je gesehen hat, alle die schreien "EU weg" und "raus aus der EU" sollten sich mal überlegen, wie Europa früher aussah, 
Frankreich als feind von Deutschland und umgekehrt, unerträglich, Deutschland verhasst bei allen, außer den paar ländern, die man nicht versucht hatte zu versklaven
sieht man doch jetzt an japan,die sich nie mit ihren kriegsgegnern/opfern ausgesöhnt haben: werden noch schwere probleme mit dem erwachten drachen bekommen, 
hätten anfang 70er ein "ostpolitik a la willie brandt" vertragen können (in ihrem fall "westpolitik", lol, da china im westen liegt, von japan aus gesehen)
die EG/EU war das wertvollste instrument zur aussöhnung Deutschlands mit seinen nachbarn, erst im westen, seit den 90ern auch mit den osteuropäischen mitgliedsländern.
wenn dann noch mit geld argumentiert wird, hörts total auf, selbst die griechenland milliarden sind pile palle im vergleich zum mehrwert, den gerade deutschland im herzen der EU hat, auch wirtschaftlich, aber nicht zuletzt, 
und deutschland hat die 2009er krise noch am besten weggesteckt
die partnerschaft und der frieden zählen viel mehr
ich hoffe, die ukraine kommt auch dazu, das kann aber sowieso dauern, und wird sicher nicht aus kalkül gegen russland geschen, 
höchsten trotz den einwänden russlands, die viele abschrecken dürften


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> der westen kann und wird nichts unternehmen, als höchstens scharfe proteste und sonstige diplomatischen schritte
> soviel zur einkreisung Russlands und "aggression" des westens (lachhaft, "der westen" ist nicht aggressiv, jeden falls nicht die EU, USA teilweise schon, "der westen" ist auch kein monolithischer block)
> dass Russland wiederum hilferufe der krimrussen und der krim autonomen republik (quasi wie bundesland in Deutschland) nicht unbeantwortet lassen kann versteht sich ebenfalls von selbst
> die neue regierung der Ukraine muss sehr deutlich die "aussöhnung aller volksgruppen karte" spielen,
> ...



Ich bin nicht gegen die EU an sich, sondern gegen die EU in der jetzigen Form. Es würde doch der freien Waren- und Personenverkehr genügen. Aber die immer größeren Auswüchse von Brüssel, und das wir Zahlmeister und Sozialamt für Europa spielen sollen, ja das stört mich.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also vorab hast du grad 4 posts hintereinander geschrieben.
> 
> Doppelposts können mal passieren, tripplepost sind da schon ne nummer härter aber 4 post extra am stück sind heftig..unterlass das bitte, um mehrere sachen zu zitieren gibt es extra funktionen.
> 
> ...


 
Punkt 1. Ich weiß nicht wie man das macht. Gebe ich ehrlich zu. Deshalb die 4 Posts.

Punkt 2. Auf der Krim leben jede Menge Russen, aber so gut wie keiner Amerikaner. Ja Russland hat einen legitimen Grund in der Krim einzumarschieren, der Schutz seiner Bevölkerung. Da sehe ich keinen Widerspruch.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass Deutschland nicht das einzige Land ist, in dem ein faschistischer Vollidiot die Macht ergriffen und einen Völkermord begangen hat. Von "Schuld" hast du nicht gesprochen aber es klang so, als müsste sich jeder Deutsche dafür verantwortlich fühlen, was vor über 70 Jahren in diesem Land geschehen ist. In den Schulen wird uns dieses Bewusstsein immer noch eingeimpft. Das hat u.A. zur Folge, dass viele nur noch alles links der politischen Mitte für legitim halten. Man sieht es ja schon an den Anfeindungen gegenüber der AfD, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Sobald es etwas konservativer zugeht, sobald man von "strengeren Einreisebestimmungen" oder wie die CSU von "Sozialhilfetourismus" spricht, kommen von den Gegnern solche Titulierungen wie "Nazi" oder Dergleichen.
> Ich will keines Falls verharmlosen, was damals geschehen ist. Aber für mich als Kind der 80er ist das ein Teil unserer Geschichte, genau wie die Weimarer Republik oder der 1. WK, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass man keinerlei schuld- oder verantwortungsbewusstsein für etwas empfinden kann, das man gar nicht miterlebt hat.
> 
> Deutschland war nach dem 1.WK und der folgenden Wirtschaftskriese mit Hyperinflation am Boden und es war ein Nährboden für Hitler und seinen Fremdenhass.
> ...


 
Du in bin absoluter deiner Meinung. Der linke Gesinnungsterror der in Politik und Medien vorherrscht, ist abstoßend. Absolute Zustimmung. Ich habe auch nichts gegen rechte Parteien oder Politik. Aber die Swoboda-Partei ist nicht mehr rechts, sonder rechtsextrem am ganz rechten Rand. Und das unserer Politiker (u.a. Außerminister Steinmeier) mit diesen Leuten zusammenarbeitet, widert mich an. Auch angesichts der Geschichte unseres Landes.


----------



## BertB (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gegen die EU an sich, sondern gegen die EU in der jetzigen Form. Es würde doch der freien Waren- und Personenverkehr genügen. Aber die immer größeren Auswüchse von Brüssel, und das wir Zahlmeister und Sozialamt für Europa spielen sollen, ja das stört mich.



hab nicht alleine dich gemeint, das grundmisstrauen gegen die EU durchzieht den ganzen thread,
da wirds mir angst und bange, wenn die EU nicht mehr angesehen ist im inland, gerade bei den jüngeren,
was haben wir denn sonst, deutscher alleingang, gerade in der außenpolitik?
ganz schlechte idee,
im gegenteil, EU muss fester zusammenstehen, die chinesen fressen uns sonst auf, 
und die USA waren auch schon mal enger verbündet, sind machtloser als früher, und haben weltweit so viel porzellan zeschlagen seit 9/11,
dass vor allem ihr einfluss gelitten hat, 
gewicht von wort und vertrauen in versprechen sind besser als zehn flugzeugträger,
man kann sich nicht mehr, wie früher, von den USA beschützen lassen, EU muss das zur not alleine können

russland als bösewicht ist im übrigen genauso ein klischee
man darf nie vergessen, dass russland die sowjetunuion am ende friedlich in die rente geschickt hat, und alle anderen sowjetrepubliken ganz unimperialistisch hat ziehen lassen,
das hätte damals ganz anders ablaufen können, a la jugoslawien im apokalyptischen ausmaß
ein unvergessliche zivilisatorische leistung der russen, denen es nicht leicht gefallen sein kann, große teile ihres imperiums unblutig in die eigenständigkeit ziehen zu lassen
das ist alles gar nicht lange her, die aktuellen spieler haben alle die zeit noch erlebt, vor allem putin, als geheimdienst mann,
der putsch gegen gorbatschow in 91 fand vor allem vor diesem hintergrund statt, man dürefe die warschauerpakt staaten nicht aus dem bündnis lassen, die russische teilrepublik hat sich aber gegen den putsch gestellt und für eigenständig erklärt, und somit alle anderen teilrepubliken auch
der "westen" hat sich damals klug das triumpfgeheul weitgehend verkniffen, man habe den kalten krieg gewonnen, man sollte sich aber immer noch erinnern, dass die sowietunioun/russland als ihr größter nachfolger als viel schlechterer verlierer hätte zeigen können, die hätten auch in einer nordkoreanischen starre veharren können, wie die putschisten das wollten, und halb europa mit hinter dem eisernen vorhang festhalten


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Ich weiß nicht wie man das macht. Gebe ich ehrlich zu. Deshalb die 4 Posts.


 
Damit du keine Verwartung wegen Doppel- und Mehrfachposts kassierst: 

Wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst und noch was ergänzen willst, kannst du auf den "Editieren"-Button klicken. Da kannst du dann nachträglich noch Zitate einfügen oder den Text verändern. Wenn du ein Zitat einfügen willst, klickst du einfach unter dem gewünschten Beitrag auf "Zitieren", kopierst den Beitrag und klickst auf "Abbrechen". 
Dann kannst du bei deinem Beitrag den "Editieren"-Button anklicken und das Zitat einfügen. 

Oder wenn du mehrere Leute zitieren willst, klickst du einfach auf diese kleine Sprechblase mit dem "+" unten rechts. Damit kannst du mehrere Beiträge zum Zitieren auswählen. Dann musst du nur noch auf den blauen "Antworten"-Button klicken und du kannst deinen Senf dazu geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



BertB schrieb:


> hab nicht alleine dich gemein, das grundmisstrauen gegen die EU durchzieht den ganzen thread,
> da wirds mir angst und bange, wenn die EU nicht mehr angesehen ist im inland, gerade bei den jüngeren,
> was haben wir denn sonst, deutscher alleingang, gerade in der außenpolitik?
> ganz schlechte idee,
> ...


 
Wie gesagt freier Waren- und Personenverkehr würde absolut reichen. Aber inzwischen ist die EU so eine Bürokratieblase geworden, das es einem Angst und Bange werden muss. Und das zurück zu Nationalstaaten ist nicht verkehrt, sondern richtig. Ich will als Bestandteil des Souverän, meine Souveränität nicht an eine undemokratisches Gebilde namens EU abgeben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum kommst du eigentlich mit Stalin oder Mao? BIn ich Russe oder Chinese?
> 
> Nein. Um die Vergangenheit bezüglich Stalin und Mao müssen sich die Russen bzw. die Chinesen kümmern. Und wo habe ich von "Schuld" geredet? Schuld hat keiner von uns. Absolute Zustimmung. Aber wir haben eine moralische Verfplichtung angesichts der Vergangenheit unseres Landes. Wer Schuld von Moral nicht unterscheiden kann, ist selber schuld.
> 
> Und das die USA (wenn es in ihrem Interesse ist) mit Verbrechern zusammenarbeiten, ist bekannt, macht es aber nicht besser, sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Ein Land das ständig behauptet, für Menschenrechte und Demokratie zu kämpfen, macht sich so nur lächerlich.


 
Stimmt Deutsche haben die Pflicht sich für alles schuldig zu erklären und alle anderen sind immer die armen Opfer und dürfen auch zu Tätern werden und sind dennoch die Opfer... 
Bist du Russe oder warum verteidigst du ihr Vorgehen auf Krim ?



BertB schrieb:


> hab nicht alleine dich gemeint, das grundmisstrauen gegen die EU durchzieht den ganzen thread,
> da wirds mir angst und bange, wenn die EU nicht mehr angesehen ist im inland, gerade bei den jüngeren,
> was haben wir denn sonst, deutscher alleingang, gerade in der außenpolitik?
> ganz schlechte idee,
> ...


 
Nein, bitte nicht eine EU in Form der USA wenn man bedenkt was für Entscheidungen das EU Parlament getroffen hat bekommt man manchmal Kopfschmerzen.
Und bald haben sich die Chienesen mit ihren Smog eh fast selbst vergiftet.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Ich weiß nicht wie man das macht. Gebe ich ehrlich zu. Deshalb die 4 Posts.
> 
> Punkt 2. Auf der Krim leben jede Menge Russen, aber so gut wie keiner Amerikaner. Ja Russland hat einen legitimen Grund in der Krim einzumarschieren, der Schutz seiner Bevölkerung. Da sehe ich keinen Widerspruch.



Das ist doch völliger schwachsinn. leben die ethnischen russen da in der ukraine oder in russland? genau in der ukraine.

sonst hieße das ja dänemark könnte auch einfach in schleswig holstein einmaschieren, weil da teilweise dänen leben.. heißt es aber nicht.
Oder das die damalige anektierung des Sudetenlandes vom dritten reich völkerrechtlich usw. komplett legitim war. War es allerdings nicht.
Deshalb wäre der nächst logische schritt der ukraine sich zu verteidigen, was sogesehen krieg bedeutet, was ich mir allerdings nicht wünsche.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger schwachsinn. leben die ethnischen russen da in der ukraine oder in russland? genau in der ukraine.
> 
> sonst hieße das ja dänemark könnte auch einfach in schleswig holstein einmaschieren, weil da teilweise dänen leben.. heißt es aber nicht.
> Oder das die damalige anektierung des Sudetenlandes vom dritten reich völkerrechtlich usw. komplett legitim war. War es allerdings nicht.
> Deshalb wäre der nächst logische schritt der ukraine sich zu verteidigen, was sogesehen krieg bedeutet, was ich mir allerdings nicht wünsche.


 
Beim Suedetenland haben aber Frankreich und Großbritanien einfach zugestimmt soweit ich weiß und nichts unternommen.
Das Problem ist das die Ukraine kurz vor einer Spaltung/Bürgerkrieg steht wie wollen sie sich dann noch gegen Russland verteidigen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Beim Suedetenland haben aber Frankreich und Großbritanien einfach zugestimmt soweit ich weiß und nichts unternommen.
> Das Problem ist das die Ukraine kurz vor einer Spaltung/Bürgerkrieg steht wie wollen sie sich dann noch gegen Russland verteidigen.



Nicht zugestimmt, sondern hingenommen, das ist ein großer unterschied. Und wenn, war es sowieso nicht territorium von FR oder GB sondern von Tschechien. 

Nunja das Militär ist noch vorhanden und in alarmbereitschaft gestellt. aber das wie ist auch eine andere frage.


----------



## BertB (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

annexion des sudetenlandes ist durch verträge aller großmächte zustande gekommen, (konferenz von münchen)
besetzung der "rest tschechei", wie das damals genannt wurde ist wieder ne andere rechtslage


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> annexion des sudetenlandes ist durch verträge aller großmächte zustande gekommen, (konferenz von münchen)
> besetzung der "rest tschechei", wie das damals genannt wurde ist wieder ne andere rechtslage



ist an sich auch egal, fakt ist nur das ohne die tschechei nicht mitreden durfte und nur wegen hoher appasement politik zugestimmt worden war.


----------



## BertB (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

das könnte der ukraine auch noch so ergehen, der westen wird sicher nicht in den krieg ziehen über die krim, (jedenfalls nicht gegen russland)
russland, wer weiß...


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

nunja parlamentarische hürden hat putin ja, welch ein wunder oho, heute genommen. wenn er will kann er auch nach kiew.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Frankreich Deutschland und Italien ( Großbritanien will ja 2017 aus der EU raus) sollen wieder Weltmächte werden um soveräner von der USA zu werden und wer weiß was Putin nach der Ukraine noch vor hat...


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Frankreich Deutschland und Italien ( Großbritanien will ja 2017 aus der EU raus) sollen wieder Weltmächte werden um soveräner von der USA zu werden und wer weiß was Putin nach der Ukraine noch vor hat...



warum nicht gleich zum deutschen reich zurück...das wir genau dies nicht mehr haben, sorgte in den letzten jahrzehnten dafür das es in europa keinen krieg mehr gab, abgesehen vom balkankrieg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich zum deutschen reich zurück...das wir genau dies nicht mehr haben, sorgte in den letzten jahrzehnten dafür das es in europa keinen krieg mehr gab, abgesehen vom balkankrieg.


 
Warum nicht gleich die volle Kontrolle an die USA übergeben ?
Ich schrieb ja auch die 2 Wirtschatflich besten Nationen der EU also Deutschland* und *Frankreich sollten Großmächte werden damit Europa sich nicht mehr hinter der USA , Russland und China anstellen muss.
Und natürlich sollen wir nicht zum Deutschen Reich zurück eher Demokratischer werden wie es die Schweiz ist, Deutschland hat ja immernoch die Verfassung der Weimarer Republik.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nicht zugestimmt, sondern hingenommen, das ist ein großer unterschied. Und wenn, war es sowieso nicht territorium von FR oder GB sondern von Tschechien.
> 
> Nunja das Militär ist noch vorhanden und in alarmbereitschaft gestellt. aber das wie ist auch eine andere frage.


 
Naja, die UN nimmt es ja auch hin, dass Israel Siedlungen auf Palästinensergebiet errichtet und den Palästinensern seit Jahrzehnten den eigenen Staat verwehrt, obwohl die UN ja ursprünglich vorgesehen hat, dass Palästina in zwei Staaten, einen jüdischen und einen palästinensich-arabischen aufgeteilt wird. 

Da kommt auch keiner und sagt: Pöhses Irsael, pöhse. 

Die Ukraine kann jetzt schon nicht mehr als ein Staat angesehen werden. Es gibt verschiedene Strömungen, die einen pro-EU, die anderen pro-Russland. In der Ukraine leben rund 8 Millionen Russen. Insofern kann man nicht eindeutig sagen, dass ein Einmarsch Russlands ilegetim wäre. 

Deshalb würde ich jetzt erst mal abwarten, bevor man Russland wieder verurteilt und dämonisiert.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich die volle Kontrolle an die USA übergeben ?
> Ich schrieb ja auch die 2 Wirtschatflich besten Nationen der EU also Deutschland und Frankreich sollten Großmächte werden damit Europa sich nicht mehr hinter der USA , Russland und China anstellen muss.



wo haben wir den die volle kontrolle abgegeben? ich sehe nicht das die usa uns irgendwie in der zwicke haben.
zudem verstecken müssen wir uns evtl.militärisch, aber ich denke wir leben in einem jahrhundert, da sollte man besser seinen menschenverstand benutzen als mit seinem militär zu protzen. 

aber das tut auch grad garnichts zur sache.

@oberst klink

zum einen gabs schon mehrere schlichtungsversuche zwischen palästina und isreal.

zum anderen ist es doch egal ob 8 oder 80 millionen russen dort leben. russland verletzt damit die ukrainischen landesgrenzen, das wäre so als würde frankreich einfachbins rheinland maschieren. ebenfalls ilegitim.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> wo haben wir den die volle kontrolle abgegeben? ich sehe nicht das die usa uns irgendwie in der zwicke haben.
> zudem verstecken müssen wir uns evtl.militärisch, aber ich denke wir leben in einem jahrhundert, da sollte man besser seinen menschenverstand benutzen als mit seinem militär zu protzen.
> 
> aber das tut auch grad garnichts zur sache.


 

Hmm gegen die NSA Affäre wird nichtmal Gegenspionage betrieben...
Und wir sollten uns in nichts verstecken müssen oder was nützt uns der Menschenverstand wenn Russland versuchen würde die EU zu besetzten ( nur übertriebenes Beispiel) ?


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hmm gegen die NSA Affäre wird nichtmal Gegenspionage betrieben...
> Und wir sollten uns in nichts verstecken müssen oder was nützt uns der Menschenverstand wenn Russland versuchen würde die EU zu besetzten ( nur übertriebenes Beispiel) ?



weißt du das wir nicht auch spionieren? ich denke nicht 

zudem gegen staaten wie russland, china oder die usa haben wir militärisch sowieso keine chance.
gott zum glück denken die meisten bei uns oben anders. mir wäre es sogar recht wenn die bundeswehr gänzlich keine auslandseinsätze mehr macht und wenn nur zur verteidigung dient.


und die weimarer verfassung haben wir nicht  dann hätten wir nämlich auch die fehler der verfassung, wie z.b. ein funktionsunfähiges parlament


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> weißt du das wir nicht auch spionieren? ich denke nicht
> 
> zudem gegen staaten wie russland, china oder die usa haben wir militärisch sowieso keine chance.
> gott zum glück denken die meisten bei uns oben anders. mir wäre es sogar recht wenn die bundeswehr gänzlich keine auslandseinsätze mehr macht und wenn nur zur verteidigung dient.
> ...



Eher zum Pech irgentwann sind wir komplett wehrlos ( Deutschland und Frankreich) und damit die komplette EU und irgentwann sind wir ein Bundesstaat der USA 

Ja Deutschland und Frankreich sollen der USA ebenwürdig werden und als Beschützer der EU gelten.
Die Russen machen auch keine Auslandseinsätze und haben dennoch ne große Armee.

Naja in Krim leben viele Russen also ist es schon ein wenig legetim in der Schweiz gibt es ja auch 3 Völker : Deutsche Italiener und Franzosen würde dort das gleiche wie in der Ukraine passieren würden Deutschland , Frankreich und Italien warscheinlich auch in das Gebiet wo die jeweilige Bevölkerung am größten ist einmarschieren.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Eher zum Pech irgentwann sind wir komplett wehrlos ( Deutschland und Frankreich) und damit die komplette EU und irgentwann sind wir ein Bundesstaat der USA
> 
> Ja Deutschland und Frankreich sollen der USA ebenwürdig werden und als Beschützer der EU gelten.
> Die Russen machen auch keine Auslandseinsätze und haben dennoch ne große Armee.
> ...



zum einen wie gesagt, zum glück haben die wenigsten so ansichten wie du. 

zum anderen würde das weder deutschland noch italien noch frankreich tun. warum? weil dort deutschsprachige schweizer, französischsprachige schweizer.und italienischsprachige schweizer leben. Alles schweizer staatsbürger, nur eben mit deutscher italienischer oder französischer herkunft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> zum einen wie gesagt, zum glück haben die wenigsten so ansichten wie du.
> 
> zum anderen würde das weder deutschland noch italien noch frankreich tun. warum? weil dort deutschsprachige schweizer, französischsprachige schweizer.und italienischsprachige schweizer leben. Alles schweizer staatsbürger, nur eben mit deutscher italienischer oder französischer herkunft.


 
Wie gesagt leider haben die meisten Ansichen wie du. Sieht man ja an unserer Regierung , man lässt sich von den USA alles gefallen egal was die amis machen. 

Ich schrieb auch wenn in der Schweiz das gleiche wie in der Ukraine passieren würde (Spaltung).


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, die UN nimmt es ja auch hin, dass Israel Siedlungen auf Palästinensergebiet errichtet und den Palästinensern seit Jahrzehnten den eigenen Staat verwehrt, obwohl die UN ja ursprünglich vorgesehen hat, dass Palästina in zwei Staaten, einen jüdischen und einen palästinensich-arabischen aufgeteilt wird.
> 
> Da kommt auch keiner und sagt: Pöhses Irsael, pöhse.
> 
> ...


 
Wobei man aber auch die ganze Wahrheit schreiben muss. Wer hat den den Teilungsplan nicht akzeptiert ? Das war nicht Israel. Die arabischen Staaten haben den Teilungsplan NICHT akzeptiert und Israel einen Tag nach dem Abzug der britischen Truppen angriffen und jämmerlich verloren. Und jetzt heulen die gleichen arabischen Staaten rum, und berufen sich auf den UN-Teilungsplan.

Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich. Außerdem wird Israel auch mit einer 2-Staaten-Lösung nicht zum Frieden kommen. Weil vor 1967 (also bevor Israel den Gazastreifen und das Westjordanland besetzt hat), wollten die Araber auch keinen Frieden.

Es geht den Arabern doch gar nicht um einen Staat für die Palis. Die Araber können einfach nicht mit Juden in Frieden leben.

PS: 2007 hat Israel den Gazastreifen geräumt und den Palis zur Selbstverwaltung überlassen. Seitdem haben sich die Palis mit 12.000 Raketen auf Israel bedankt. Soviel zum Thema wer hier keinen Frieden will.

PSPS: Bei den Ausführungen zu Russland stimme ich dir 100% zu. Es herrscht leider eine Russlandfeindliche Stimmung in unserer Politik- und Medienlandschaft.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie gesagt leider haben die meisten Ansichen wie du. Sieht man ja an unserer Regierung , man lässt sich von den USA alles gefallen egal was die amis machen.
> 
> Ich schrieb auch wenn in der Schweiz das gleiche wie in der Ukraine passieren würde (Spaltung).



ich sage nicht das man sich sowas gefallen lasseb soll, ganz und garnicht.
aber sowas wie zurück zur großmachtstellunt, aufrüstung des militärs, etc. halte ich halt für absoluten schwachsinn, weil sowas mehr nachteile als vorteile schafft..

selbst dann würde sowas nicht passieren...wieso auch? weil deutschsprachige schweizer staatsbürger demonstrieren? 
der deutsche staat hat mit diesen menschen sogesehen nichts am hut. 
deutschsprachige schweizer haben mit deutschland genausoviel zutun wie österreicher. bis auf die sprache sogut wie nichts. bei österreich kommt noch die teilweise gleiche geschichte hinzu.


----------



## Anticrist (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wobei man aber auch die ganze Wahrheit schreiben muss. Wer hat den den Teilungsplan nicht akzeptiert ? Das war nicht Israel. Die arabischen Staaten haben den Teilungsplan NICHT akzeptiert und Israel einen Tag nach dem Abzug der britischen Truppen angriffen und jämmerlich verloren. Und jetzt heulen die gleichen arabischen Staaten rum, und berufen sich auf den UN-Teilungsplan.
> 
> Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich. Außerdem wird Israel auch mit einer 2-Staaten-Lösung nicht zum Frieden kommen. Weil vor 1967 (also bevor Israel den Gazastreifen und das Westjordanland besetzt hat), wollten die Araber auch keinen Frieden.
> 
> ...


 
Hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können ....
Der Friedensplan wird vor allem von der Hamas blockiert, da sie die Existenz und auch das Existenzrecht des Staates Israel bis heute nicht anerkennt. Und in Gaza hat die Hamas nun mal die Macht übernommen - und natürlich gleich in der ersten Nacht "Säuberungen" durchgeführt und hunderte (als gemäßigter geltende) Fatah-Mitglieder hingerichtet und in Massengräbern verscharrt. Das die meisten aus Armut Tagsüber für die einen und Nachts für die anderen gearbeitet haben spielte keine Rolle.
In der Westbank (Westjordanland) wo die Fatah das Sagen hat, sieht es ganz anders aus.. Handelsabkommen mit Israel keine Mangelwirtschaft - die Palästinenser haben sich das Elend in dem sie derzeit dahinvegetieren mit der Wahl (75% pro Hamas) selbst eingebrockt und so lange die Radikalen das Sagen haben wird sich daran auch nichts ändern - mit einem Staat dessen Existens man nicht anerkennt kann man auch nicht an einem Verhandlungstisch sitzen
Das Anreinerstaaten das Gaza-Problem nutzen um von eigenen innerpolitischen Problemen abzulenken tut sein übrigens - denn nichtmal die Araber wollen das sich in Gaza was ändert.


PS: Militärische Interventionen sind per se nichts schlechtes. Wir als deutschen wissen das eigentlich besonders gut. Ich für meinen Teil bin den Amis und restlichen Alliiertenfür die Normandie durchaus dankbar.
Was passiert wenn man sich Leuten ergibt die "Kriegstreiber" schreien durfte man 70 Jahre später mitten in Europa auf schreckliche Weise beobachten - Srebrenica
Sie sollten grundsätzlich immer die ultima ratio sein - aber im Zweifelsfall ist eben auch ein Militäreinsatz richtig bzw moralisch zwingend.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ich sage nicht das man sich sowas gefallen lasseb soll, ganz und garnicht.
> aber sowas wie zurück zur großmachtstellunt, aufrüstung des militärs, etc. halte ich halt für absoluten schwachsinn, weil sowas mehr nachteile als vorteile schafft..
> 
> selbst dann würde sowas nicht passieren...wieso auch? weil deutschsprachige schweizer staatsbürger demonstrieren?
> ...


 
Nein bei Österreich ist es anders. Als das Heilige Römische Reich zusammenbrach endstanden die Deutschen Kleinstaaten und Österreich.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein bei Österreich ist es anders. Als das Heilige Römische Reich zusammenbrach endstanden die Deutschen Kleinstaaten und Österreich.



Österreich gab es schon zu zeiten des heiligen römischen reichs deutscher nationen  aber das hat auch garnichts in dem thread hier verloren


----------



## Andrej (1. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Mich würde interessieren wer diese Soldaten sind,die da mit Waffen herumlaufen.Auf vielen Videos sind sie zwar bewaffnet,aber haben keine Magazine in ihren Waffen,auf den anderen dagegen haben sie diese.

Zudem hat die Regierung in Kiev einen großen Fehler gemacht,als sie die Sondereinheit "BERKUT" auflöste,die bestimmt mehrere tausend Mann hatte. Denn jetzt haben viele dieser Beamten ihren Beamtenstatus verlohren und könnten angegriffen werde,denn viele Beamten und ihre Familien haben schon Todesdrohungen bekommen. Dass könnte dazu führen,dass sie sich auf die russische Seite schlagen werden. 
Gestern oder vorgestern sind z.B. 300 Berkut Familien in Sankt Petersburg angekommen,haben ich gehört.

Ich als Russe bin gegen einen Einmarsch auf der Krim,auch wenn ich die russischen Territorien gerne bei Russland sehen würde.Aber dieses sollte nicht mit dem Blut von Brüdern und Schwestern aus der Ukraine erkauft werden,denn das würde dazu führen,dass sich die zwei russischen Völker noch weiter von einander entfernen. (Und damit die Vereinigung der drei russischen Völker (Großrussen,Kleinrussen und Weisrussen) in der Zukunft behindern - großer Traum von Putin und vielen Russen)

_„Wir Kleinrussen und Großrussen brauchen eine gemeinsame Dichtung, eine  ruhige, starke und unvergängliche Dichtung der Wahrheit, Güte und  Schönheit. Der Kleinrusse und der Großrusse, das sind die Seelen zweier  Zwillinge, die einander ergänzen, eng verwandt und gleich stark sind. Es  ist unmöglich, der einen auf Kosten der anderen den Vorzug zu geben.“ Nikolai Gogol_

Quelle: Wiki


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

Propaganda Fernsehen hat auf Kinder Sendungen umgeschaltet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CojLq2Hmrz0 


Fragen an ARD und ZDF bezüglich einseitiger Berichterstattung über den Konflikt in der Ukraine  
http://propagandaschau.wordpress.co...terstattung-uber-den-konflikt-in-der-ukraine/ 

Woher die Meisten ihre "Bildung" bekommen ist wohl klar : aus "seriösen"  Quellen    

Zitat: "Die ARD sendete 49 Interviews oder Statements der Opposition und ihrer Anhänger.  Von diesen 49 entfielen allein 5 auf Klitschko, 5 auf Timoschenko und 1 auf Jazenjuk."

Die ARD sendete 7 Interviews oder Statements der Regierung und ihrer Anhänger. Von diesen 7 entfielen 3 auf Janukowitsch, 1 Interview mit einem nach der Revolte übergelaufenen Abgeordneter, 1 einzige Anhängerin der Regierung und 2 Mitglieder der Regierungspartei.

Das ZDF sendete 45 Interviews oder Statements der Opposition und ihrer Anhänger. Davon entfielen allein 7 auf Vitali Klitschko.

Das ZDF sendete nur 4 Interviews oder Statements der Regierung und ihrer Anhänger. Alle 4 sind kurze Statements von Janukowitsch. Das ZDF interviewte also nicht einen einzigen Anhänger der Regierung.

Das Ziel der Propaganda ist klar:

1. Es soll der Eindruck erweckt werden, es gäbe keine Unterstützer der Regierungsseite.
2. Die Regierung soll keine Gelegenheit bekommen, ihre Sicht der Dinge darzulegen
3. Extremisten der Svoboda wurden totgeschwiegen
4. Wenn Svoboda dargestellt wurde, wurde sie verharmlost oder als legitime politische Kraft präsentiert und das, obwohl sich sogar das EU-Parlament in einem Entschluß ausdrücklich gegen jede Zusammenarbeit mit diesen Rechtsextremen ausgesprochen hatte
5. Gewalt der Oppositionellen wurde in der Regel als “Verteidigung” oder “Reaktion” auf Gewalt der Regierung dargestellt und soll damit legitimiert werden


Der Bürger soll nur meinen, dass er was meint. Aber er soll nicht merken, dass er nur das meint, was andere meinen, das er meinen soll.


----------



## BertB (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

da ist echt was dran,
habe auch schon geschrieben, dass es hier nicht ging um: " das volk" gegen "die regierung", sondern dass auch die regierung große unterstützergruppen in der gespaltenen bevölkerung hatte, so korrupt und mies die regierung auch gewesen sein mag
und diese bevölkerungsgruppen wenden sich jetzt teilweise an russland, vermutlich zu recht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



BertB schrieb:


> da ist echt was dran,
> habe auch schon  geschrieben, dass es hier nicht ging um: " das volk" gegen "die  regierung", sondern dass auch die regierung große unterstützergruppen in  der gespaltenen bevölkerung hatte, so korrupt und mies die regierung  auch gewesen sein mag
> und diese bevölkerungsgruppen wenden sich jetzt teilweise an russland, vermutlich zu recht


 Zu Recht oder weil sie nichts anderes kennen. Wenn man z.B. übertrieben von Geburt an die die Hitler Jugend oder den BDM geht dann kennt man nichts anderes, wenn man sich dann nicht bei unabhänigen Quellen informieren kann führt das dazu das man glaubt auf der Richtigen Seite zu sein und alles was von oben kommt gut sein muss bzw. man gar nicht genau weiß was die da wirklich machen und solange es einem an nichts was man kennt mangelt ist man zufrieden. Selbiges gilt für die Pioniere in der DDR und ich gehe davon aus bis ca. 1989 gab es sowas auch in Russland und der Ukraine und gibt es z.B. in China und Nord-Korea immer noch.



Spoiler



Zum Beispiel glaube ich durchaus das bis kurz vor ende des 2. WK einige Deutsche die wenn sie den Bunker/ihr Haus verließen um was zu essen zu holen oder zur Arbeit gingen nichts bis nicht viel von den KZs mitbekommen haben schließlich kam in den Nachrichten wohl kaum wie viel Juden und andere in den ** heute wieder ermordet wurden. Klar bekammen sie die Anti Juden Hetze auf den Straßen mit aber glaube nicht das jeder wusste was mit den Juden wirklich passiert/systematisch gemacht wird.


----------



## BertB (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

nicht wegen propaganda, 
sondern, weil diese leute russen sind/sich so empfinden, und die wenden sich ans nahe, starke mutterland, weil sie die revanche der neuen hausherren fürchten.
ein ganz natürlicher reflex, ob dabei was gutes rauskommt, steht auf nem anderen blatt
die neue regierung sollte tunlichst bescheiden und versöhnlich auftreten, ein guter rat für alle sieger, sonst gibts echt noch spaltung und bürgerkrieg

was ist den die "richtige seite"? 
das hat doch sehr viel mit vorgegebenen strukturen zu tun, 
Stadt<>Land, industieregion<>land, ethnischer hintergrund, wirtschaftliche ausrichtung der region
das haben sich die leute doch nicht ausgesucht, ist alles keine ideologische frage


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Krass diese Bilder von den Ukrainern mit den Totenschädeln drauf, nur hab ich auf keinen Bild das Zeichen der 14. gesehen sondern nur das Zeichen der 2.


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

Im Propagandakampf um die Meinungshoheit über die Vorgänge in der Ukraine, sah sich das ZDF am 17.2. im heute-journal gezwungen ein Portrait der rechtsextremen, ukrainischen Partei Svoboda zu machen, denn
“In der Ukraine ist Svoboda aber nicht weniger wichtig, als die Klitschko oder Timoschenko-Leute”, weiss Marietta Slomka und man fragt sich, warum das ZDF das erst jetzt erkennt und diese Tatsache in der restlichen Berichterstattung totschweigt.

Wenn man sich also gezwungen sieht, zu berichten, dann doch bitte recht freundlich, war offensichtlich die Devise, mit der Journalist Andreas Weise nach Lviv (Lemberg) geschickt wurde.
Gefunden hat er dort sympathische Bürger, die – so suggeriert es der Bericht – nicht mehr wollen, als sich an ihrem gesunden Nationalgefühl erfreuen:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9478858/ZDF_17_2_heute_journal_verharmlost_Svoboda


" Vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg war Nationalismus etwas Positives”, lässt Andreas Weise einen Anhänger erklären und “Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg hat sich leider die Meinung durchgesetzt, dass Nationalismus immer etwas gefährliches, konfliktbeladenes sei, das am Ende Krieg bedeutet.”

Über Stepan Bandera meint Weise:
“Kriegsverbrecher, Nazikollaborateur war er,(man beachte, wie Weise die Worte schnellstmöglich runterrattert) aber ebenso **-Häftling, weil auch Nazi-Deutschland keine unabhängie Ukraine wollte.” Offensichtlich soll ihn die Tatsache, dass er auch im ** saß, sympathischer machen!

“In früheren Jahren extrem radikal, scheint Svoboda in letzter Zeit jedoch zahmer geworden zu sein.” meint Weise und ist mit seiner Weißwaschung noch nicht am Ende. Als nächstes werden in der Partei zwei Flügel entdeckt und der “Wirtschaftsflügel” ist natürlich viel moderater, weil, die wollen ja nur Geschäfte machen:
“Und der Business-Flügel hat letztendlich das Sagen. Restaurants, Freizeiteinrichtungen, die Aktivitäten der Svoboda-Leute sind vielfältig und die Radikalsten auf dem rechten Flügel sind sie auch nicht mehr.” etc…

Der ganze Bericht ist von Beginn bis Ende auf Verharmlosung und Weißwaschung angelegt. Dass der Svoboda-Abgeordnete im ukrainischen Parlament, Oleg Pankevic, vor einem halben Jahr mit seinen SS-Kameraden in Paradeuniform auf einer Beerdigung aufgetreten ist, verschweigt Weise genauso, wie die Warnung des EU-Parlamentes vor dieser Partei.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyNxNffaCs8

Selbst die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung, die die Revolte in Kiew mitorganisiert hat, wollte noch 2010 mit der Svoboda nichts zu tun haben:
“Nach einer Analyse der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung mobilisiere der Parteivorsitzender Tjahnybok „antisemitische Ressentiments, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und ukrainischen Isolationismus“. Er äußere sich „dezidiert antirussisch und gleichzeitig antiwestlich und trifft damit Stimmungen, die in einigen Regionen der Westukraine prävalent sind.“ wikipedia

Aber da drückt man heute bei der KAS offensichtlich gerne mal ein rechtes Auge zu – zumal wenn es eh notorisch entzündet ist.


----------



## gorgi85 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



BertB schrieb:


> nicht wegen propaganda,
> sondern, weil diese leute russen sind/sich so empfinden, und die wenden sich ans nahe, starke mutterland, weil sie die revanche der neuen hausherren fürchten.
> ein ganz natürlicher reflex, ob dabei was gutes rauskommt, steht auf nem anderen blatt
> die neue regierung sollte tunlichst bescheiden und versöhnlich auftreten, ein guter rat für alle sieger, sonst gibts echt noch spaltung und bürgerkrieg
> ...


 
Schwachasinn, dass so etwas allenernstes Menschen glauben, ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Und so ein Maaß an Schwachsinn ist eine Gefahr weil das Machtsysteme ala Putin füttert und seine Vorhaben, die dumme und blinge Masse ist sein Fundament. Dass Russen seit je her manipuliert sind, ist keine Neuigkeit. Geopolitisch und geschichtlich werden kreiierte Ideologien geglaubt die sich weit abseits realer Fakten bewegen, nicht mit dem Ziel den Menschen zu informieren sondern ihn zu manipulieren, gegen den Westen und für Russland. 

Russland besitzt nicht das Recht seine Volksleute in der Ukraine zu schützen. Denn dies ist die Pflicht der Ukraine nach demokratischen Vorbild, jeden Einwohner zu beschützen unabhängig seiner Herkunft. Die Russen brechen gerade das Recht, und sind nebenbei selbst ein zu tiefst unhumanes und antimoralisches System welches die eigenen Minderheiten im Land nicht beschützt. 

Und wenn du denkst die Nato wird die Ukraine nicht beschützen, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle man den Fernseher an machen. Wir sind gerade im Begriff das zu tun, nur wägen noch ob von welchen Nöten dies sein wird. Keiner will einen Krieg riskieren doch wenne r ausbricht wird sich jeder daran beteiligen, wir sind uns ggseitig verpflichtet dies zu tun. Sofern ein offener Konflikt zwischen Russland u der Ukraine ausbricht, ist dies der Beginn eines Krieges mit dem Westen, und den kann Russland keine 2 Wochen stehen. 

Nur weil wir Demokratien sind, heisst dies nicht dass unsere Staaten keine Gefahr sein können. Wer den Zorn des Westens auf sich zieht der pokert zu hoch. Ich hoffe dass dies nicht passieren wird, aber was sicher ist ist die Tatsache die jetzt schon feststeht, Russland hat sich den Westen als Feind geschaffen und ob Putin diese Knsequenz tragen kann bleibt sehr zu bezweiffeln. Ich persönlich wünsche ihm den Untergang, für Russland.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Schwachasinn, dass so etwas allenernstes Menschen glauben, ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Und so ein Maaß an Schwachsinn ist eine Gefahr weil das Machtsysteme ala Putin füttert und seine Vorhaben, die dumme und blinge Masse ist sein Fundament. Dass Russen seit je her manipuliert sind, ist keine Neuigkeit. Geopolitisch und geschichtlich werden kreiierte Ideologien geglaubt die sich weit abseits realer Fakten bewegen, nicht mit dem Ziel den Menschen zu informieren sondern ihn zu manipulieren, gegen den Westen und für Russland.
> 
> Russland besitzt nicht das Recht seine Volksleute in der Ukraine zu schützen. Denn dies ist die Pflicht der Ukraine nach demokratischen Vorbild, jeden Einwohner zu beschützen unabhängig seiner Herkunft. Die Russen brechen gerade das Recht, und sind nebenbei selbst ein zu tiefst unhumanes und antimoralisches System welches die eigenen Minderheiten im Land nicht beschützt.
> 
> ...



Zumindest kriegen die USA da sie sich warscheinlich zu erst mit den Russen anlegen wenn es zum Atomwaffeneinsatz kommt eine ab und nicht die Europäer. Ich hoffe nicht das es soweit kommt.
Wenn Russland geschlagen ist haben wir dank der Meinung einiger Leute das Deutschland und Frankreich bzw. die EU militärisch schwach sein muss bald eine USA die tun und lassen kann was sie will. 
Hoffen wir es lieber dass es nicht zu einem Krieg in der Ukraine kommt.


----------



## BertB (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@ gorgi 85
in dem zitat steht nix über russland drin, nur über die russischstämmigen ukrainer, und dass die um hilfe rufen ist ganz klar,
der westen/die nato wird nie und nimmer in den krieg ziehen gegen russland auf der krim, wir haben nicht 1853
Georgien hat auch keiner geholfen, zum glück waren die noch nicht in der nato
hier wird im ganzen thread viel reichlich missverstanden und uminterpretiert, was die leute schreiben, 
andere schreiben extrem nationalistisch aufgeladenen, kriegstreiberischen mist

hatte deine beiträge zum thread bisher überwiegend positiv eingeschätzt,

nichts, was ich behauptet habe ist blödsinn, die ukraine ist tief gespalten,
die müssen selber zusehen, wie sie wieder einheit hinbekommen, aber mit revanche der neuen ukrainischen regierung wird das nichts

ich halte ebenfalls nicht viel von putin oder dessen regierung,
habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ich deren kriegsvorbereitungen gutheiße, oder für legal halte


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Russen versuchen gerade auszuloten wie weit sie gehen können.
Putin will Macht demonstrieren. Vielleicht macht er das innenpolitisch um nicht als "schwacher Mann" gehalten zu werden. Keine Ahnung was bei den Russen so los ist.
Der Westen macht das was er immer macht: Viel reden aber nichts machen.
Die Verlieren sind die Ukrainer.


----------



## BertB (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

natürlich gehts da um die innenpolitk,
putin kann vor seinen wählern nicht als unbeteiligter zuschauer dastehen, muss irgend nen aktionismus zeigen
wiederum keine zustimmung von mir, sondern einschätzung, bitte nicht verwechseln
ich bin hier keine partei

viele russen stehen übrigens auf dem standpunkt:
man habe den westen in jugoslawien mehrmals widerwillig gegen den verbündeten serbien neue staaten ins leben rufen lassen, vor allem kosovo,
warum sollte dann russland aus der ukraine keine "unabhängige republik krim" herauslösen und als einziger völkerrechtlich anerkennen, so ähnlich, wie die türkei das mit nordzypern macht,
solche lösungen können hässlich langlebig sein, und jahrzehntelang spannungen erzeugen
wunsch nach retourkutsche für kosovo schwebt lange schon in vielen köpfen russischer offizieller

wiederum, alles nicht mein wunsch, aber realistisches szenario


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Schwachasinn, dass so etwas allenernstes Menschen glauben, ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Und so ein Maaß an Schwachsinn ist eine Gefahr weil das Machtsysteme ala Putin füttert und seine Vorhaben, die dumme und blinge Masse ist sein Fundament. Dass Russen seit je her manipuliert sind, ist keine Neuigkeit. Geopolitisch und geschichtlich werden kreiierte Ideologien geglaubt die sich weit abseits realer Fakten bewegen, nicht mit dem Ziel den Menschen zu informieren sondern ihn zu manipulieren, gegen den Westen und für Russland.
> 
> Russland besitzt nicht das Recht seine Volksleute in der Ukraine zu schützen. Denn dies ist die Pflicht der Ukraine nach demokratischen Vorbild, jeden Einwohner zu beschützen unabhängig seiner Herkunft. Die Russen brechen gerade das Recht, und sind nebenbei selbst ein zu tiefst unhumanes und antimoralisches System welches die eigenen Minderheiten im Land nicht beschützt.
> 
> ...


 
Punkt 1. Über die militärische Fähigkeit Russlands sind schon 2 große Feldherren gefallen. Sowas wie "Russland kann keine 2 Woche stehen" ist pure westliche Anti-Russisches Ignoranz.

Punkt 2. Russland hat also nicht das Recht seine Landsleute zu beschützen. Warum eigentlich nicht. Welches Recht hatte Amerika 2003 in den Irak einzumarschieren?

Punkt 3. Russland ist nicht unser Feind. Das ist die selbe Propoganda die schon im kalten Krieg ständig erzählt wurde.

Was soll diese Anti-Russisches Stimmung. Wem nützt das? Fakt ist Putin ist das Beste was Russland passieren konnte. Wenigtens ein Politiker der noch was für SEIN Land und SEIN Volk tut. Unserer Politiker tuen für viele Länder und Völker etwas (Sozialamt für Europa, Entwicklungshilfe noch und nöcher, größter Nettozahler in der EU), aber nicht für das eigene.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



BertB schrieb:


> @ gorgi 85
> in dem zitat steht nix über russland drin, nur über die russischstämmigen ukrainer, und dass die um hilfe rufen ist ganz klar,
> der westen/die nato wird nie und nimmer in den krieg ziehen gegen russland auf der krim, wir haben nicht 1853
> Georgien hat auch keiner geholfen, zum glück waren die noch nicht in der nato
> ...



Darf ich fragen wo kriegstreiberischer Mist steht ?

------


Es kommt aufjeden Fall (leider) ein Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Ukraine den die Ukrainer verlieren werden da sie zu tief gespalten sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen versuchen gerade auszuloten wie weit sie gehen können.
> Putin will Macht demonstrieren. Vielleicht macht er das innenpolitisch um nicht als "schwacher Mann" gehalten zu werden. Keine Ahnung was bei den Russen so los ist.
> Der Westen macht das was er immer macht: Viel reden aber nichts machen.
> Die Verlieren sind die Ukrainer.


 
Naja, in Russland beträgt die Inflation 8%, die Leute sind unzufrieden. Da will man vielleicht mit Außenpolitik punkten um davon abzulenken. Russland fühlt sich vom Rest der Welt auch nicht ernst genommen. Da wundert es nicht, dass Putin jetzt die Muskeln spielen lässt. Wir im Westen sollten uns tunlichst hüten, Putin und Russland zu unterschätzen oder ihn als irgendeinen Spinner abzutun. 

Und was die Ukraine anbelangt, so kann ich nur folgendes feststellen: Janukovich war korrupt dass es zum Himmel stank, aber ist Timoschenko besser? Ich denke nicht. Als Außenstehende sollten wir die Vorgänge neutral betrachten und die Wahlen abwarten. Es sind aktuell ja noch viele Szenarien möglich. Es könnte auch gut sein, dass die Ukraine gespalten wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

*moderativer Hinweis*
Ehe hier noch mehr Verwarnungen nötig werden, sei daran erinnert, dass
- das Thema dieses Threads die Zustände in der Ukraine sind. Nicht die in Russland. Nicht die in der EU. Erst recht nicht die in der USA. Israel und das 3. Reich sind ebenfalls Offtopic-Spam. Aktionen der jeweiligen Länder, die in direktem Bezug zum aktuellen Geschehen in der Ukraine stehen, sind ontopic - und sollten mehr als ausreichend sein, um diesen Thread zu füllen.
- Multi-Posts unerwünscht sind
- genauso wie full quotes, sofern inhaltlich nicht nötig
- provokante Thesen nach Möglichkeit mit schriftlichen Quellen zu untermauern ist (auch wenn das bei einem tagesaktuellen Thema diesmal zugegebernmaßen nur beschränkt möglich sein wird)



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum man nicht "pro-russisch" sein soll?
> Das die EU nicht demokratisch ist, sollte doch inzwischen jedem klar sein. Das es der USA nicht um Demokratie und Menschenrechte geht, auch.
> Also warum zeigt man immer mit dem Finger auf Russland, wenn man selbst nicht besser ist ?



Weil es berichtigt ist? Und nur weil jemand in einem Thread zur Ukraine vor allem auf Machtfaktoren in dieser Gegend zeigt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er nicht auch gegenüber anderen Institutionen in anderen Teilen der Welt Kritik übt - an angemessener Stelle. Die Gleichschaltung des kalten Krieges ist schließlich schon etwas länger vorbei und es soll tatsächlich Menschen geben, deren gesamte Meinung sich nicht pauschal in einen "dafür" und einen "dagegen" Block einordnen lässt... 




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aus meiner sicht ist da noch gar nichts legitim! In der Ukraine gibt es pro-westliche und pro-russische Strömungen und solange noch keine offiziellen Wahlen statt gefunden haben, handelt es sich bei der jetzigen "Übergangsregierung" immer noch um Putschisten.



Bei einem Putsch wird der gesamte Staatsaparat gewaltsam abgesetzt. In der Ukraine ist die Legislative unverändert an der Macht und hat, gesetzeskonform, die Exekutive ausgewechselt. Man mag sich darüber streiten, in wie weit die Übergangsregierung damit demokratisch legimitiert ist. Aber es liegt kein Staatsstreich vor, etwaige Demokratie-Defizite gehen alleine auf die ukrainische Verfaasssung zurück. (und in z.B. Deutschland werden Regierungschef sogar regulär in einem sehr ähnlichen Verfahren ernannt)




BertB schrieb:


> dass Russland wiederum hilferufe der krimrussen und der krim autonomen republik (quasi wie bundesland in Deutschland) nicht unbeantwortet lassen kann versteht sich ebenfalls von selbst



Das die Antwort militärisch ausfällt ist allerdings andere als selbsterklärend...




Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger schwachsinn. leben die ethnischen russen da in der ukraine oder in russland? genau in der ukraine.
> 
> sonst hieße das ja dänemark könnte auch einfach in schleswig holstein einmaschieren, weil da teilweise dänen leben.. heißt es aber nicht.



Zwischen Deutschland und Dänemark wurden diverse Sonderregeln getroffen, um die Rechte der dänischen Minderheit zu waren - und bis dies zu beidseitiger Zufriedenheit erreicht war, gab es tatsächlich mehrere Einmärsche.
Im Falle der Krim ist diese Einigung nur bedingt gegeben und vor allem war diese bis vor relativ kurzer Zeit tatsächlich russisch und ist es, aufgrund der starken Militärpräsenz, auch heute noch im Alltag. Umgekehrt stehen die Russen in vielen Post-Sowjetstaaten stellvertrend (und nicht zu Unrecht) für die Unterdrückung der einzelnen Nationen in der UdSSR - Nationalgefühle, die zudem um so stärker entflammt sind, nachdem die Staaten ihre Unabhängigkeit erhielten.
Also denkbar schlechte Vorraussetzungen für ein friedliches Zusammenleben und die neue Regierung tut leider wenig, um den Krim-Russen Sicherheit zu vermitteln.




Andrej schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wer diese Soldaten sind,die da mit Waffen herumlaufen.Auf vielen Videos sind sie zwar bewaffnet,aber haben keine Magazine in ihren Waffen,auf den anderen dagegen haben sie diese.



Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand mit Schnellfeuergewehren auf die Straße geht, ohne ein Magazin zu besitzen. Es draußen zu lassen ist aber eine Möglichkeit zu verdeutlichen, dass man gerne auf den Einsatz verzichten würde.

Zur Identität würde ich aber auch gerne mehr wissen. Persönlich würde ich auf paramilitärische Krim-Russen tippen - Militärausrüstung ist in vielen Regionen Osteuropas leicht erhältlich. Ggf. beteiligen sich auch reguläre russische Soldaten, aber die russische Armee ist eigentlich recht streng geführt und ich glaube nicht, dass man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mehrere tausend Leute aktiv einsetzen würde. Das bliebe internationalen Beobachtern nämlich keineswegs verborgen und wäre ein Bruch diverser internationaler Abkommen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Zumindest kriegen die USA da sie sich warscheinlich zu erst mit den Russen anlegen wenn es zum Atomwaffeneinsatz kommt eine ab und nicht die Europäer. Ich hoffe nicht das es soweit kommt.


 
In einem Atomkrieg gibt es keine nicht-Verlierer.

In dem Fall ist aber ein solcher auch nicht zu erwarten. Putin steht zwar nicht gerade für nukleare Zurückhaltung, aber es liegt keinerlei Bedrohung für russisches Territorium vor. Sollte Russland offiziell einmarschieren, wäre im Worst-Case von NATO-Seite her ein Stellvertrerkrieg mit materieller personeller Unterstützung der Ukrainischen Streitkräfte zu erwarten. Aber da die NATO selbst wenig Interesse an der Ukraine hat, würde ich schon beim offensiven Einsatz von Bodentruppen eine sehr große Hemmschwelle sehen. Es geht nur darum, Putin zu zeigen, dass seine anhaltende Macht-Expansion an einer Grenze angekommen ist.


----------



## BertB (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

ich erklär nur deren verhalten, heiße es nicht gut
der thread wird echt blöd, 
ich hätt die schnauze halten sollen
man wird schnell in ne ecke gestellt


----------



## gorgi85 (2. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich erklär nur deren verhalten, heiße es nicht gut
> der thread wird echt blöd,
> ich hätt die schnauze halten sollen
> man wird schnell in ne ecke gestellt



Genau dann sollte man seinen Mund erst recht aufmachen.

Um die aktuelle Lage zu verdeutlichen ist es nötig über die Lage und die Politik der teilnehmenden Länder zu schreiben um die Interessen nachzuvollziehen, ein bisschen Offtropic ist unerlässlig für die Hintergründe. 

Die Ukraine ist jetzt zu einer Pflichtaufgabe des Westens geworden, der EU als auch der Nato. Das direkte Interesse an der Ukraine hat aufgehört eine Rolle zu spielen jetzt geht es hier um das Image. Man wird Putin nicht weiter gewähren lassen können, aber andererseits wird man Putin in anderen offenen Fragen brauchen wie der Syrienfrage, die Unterstützung Russlands als g8 ist auf der Weltpolitischen Bühne unerlässlich und für den Westen ist es einfach dramatisch Russland nun erneut als Feind zu haben. Im Moment haben wir "noch" eine Pattsituation, ausgelöst durch Russland. Finanziell wird sich das nicht lohnen für die Russen, es wird teuer die Krim zu behalten, die Folgen werden verdammt übel. Washington wird aller Warscheinlichkeit nach die Handelsbeziehungen zu Moskau kapern, und es wird das Gleiche von Europa fordern welches dem auch sehr warscheinlich nachkommen wird bzw muss. Russland wird zudem stark sanktioniert, der Konflikt kann unglaublich weitreichende Folgen haben die die küntige Weltpolitik bis ins tiefste beeinflussen werden, man hat davor genau so große Angst wie vor einer Eskalation.

Die Beziehungen zu Europa und zu den USA sind kaputt, Russland hat sich für einen Weg der Hardliner entschieden. Ob Putin das aber verantworten kann und vorallem wie, ist eine sehr interessante Frage. Sein Rückhalt im Parlament mag zwar groß  sein, aber dennoch ist er ausgehend von der Konsequenz und der Reaktion des Westens. Die Duma will die Krim, aber sie will die Krim billig. Und genau hier werden sich die Gesiter spalten, denn der Westen wird hier nichts verschenken und man wird die Russen bluten lassen auf nur jeder möglichen Ebene. Ich halte Putin für sehr fahrlässig er will einfach zu viel und kalkuliert schlecht, dass das Eindringen in die Ukraine schwere Folgen haben wird für die Russen und vorallem welche muss doch irgendjemand bedacht haben sollte man meinen, aber die Duma steht zu 90% hinter Putin. Ich denke Russland wird hier sehr viel verlieren und ich finde das sehr schade dass Russland den kalten Krieg beschwört, ganze Wirtschafen sind in ihrer Exystenz gefährdet durch das fahrlässige Handeln einer aggressiven Aussenpolitik. Am Ende bleibt wieder mal nur eine Frage: Für wen lohnt sich das überhaupt ? 

Das Gute in der Geschichte ist dass die Ukraine es geschafft hat, zwar droht die Abtrümmigkeit der Krim aber dies wäre ein sehr kleines Übel wenn man bedenkt das gesamte Land weiter von Verrätern lenken zu lassen. Die Ukraine hat laut Experten die wertvollsten Erden in Europa, es könnte unsere Konrkammer werden und somit ein unverzichtbarer Partner. Das Potential dieses Landen ist verdammt groß, und ich wünsche allen Ukrainern einen westlichen Standart sie haben ihn sich verdient. Ukraine gehört nunmal mehr zu Europa, und Russland mehr zu Asien. Das wäre nie gut gegangen


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Um die aktuelle Lage zu verdeutlichen ist es nötig über die Lage und die Politik der teilnehmenden Länder zu schreiben um die Interessen nachzuvollziehen, ein bisschen Offtropic ist unerlässlig für die Hintergründe.
> 
> Die Ukraine ist jetzt zu einer Pflichtaufgabe des Westens geworden, der EU als auch der Nato. Das direkte Interesse an der Ukraine hat aufgehört eine Rolle zu spielen jetzt geht es hier um das Image. Man wird Putin nicht weiter gewähren lassen können, aber andererseits wird man Putin in anderen offenen Fragen brauchen wie der Syrienfrage, die Unterstützung Russlands als g8 ist auf der Weltpolitischen Bühne unerlässlich und für den Westen ist es einfach dramatisch Russland nun erneut als Feind zu haben. Im Moment haben wir "noch" eine Pattsituation, ausgelöst durch Russland. Finanziell wird sich das nicht lohnen für die Russen, es wird teuer die Krim zu behalten, die Folgen werden verdammt übel. Washington wird aller Warscheinlichkeit nach die Handelsbeziehungen zu Moskau kapern, und es wird das Gleiche von Europa fordern welches dem auch sehr warscheinlich nachkommen wird bzw muss. Russland wird zudem stark sanktioniert, der Konflikt kann unglaublich weitreichende Folgen haben die die küntige Weltpolitik bis ins tiefste beeinflussen werden, man hat davor genau so große Angst wie vor einer Eskalation.
> 
> ...



1. Washingtons Wörter haben an Gewicht verloren. Siehe Syiren. Die Rote Line-Rede von Obama und was ist passiert? Nichts. Das es in Syiren nicht eskaliert ist, wie in Lybien, ist alleine Putins Verdienst. Die Amis hätten doch am liebsten wieder rumgebombt.

2. Die Hauptstadt sowie die mehrheit der Russen leben im europäischen Teil Russlands. Die ganze Geschichte Russlands hat sich immer in Europa abgespielt, kaum in Asien. Russland ist politisch, geschichtlich und von der Tradition her, ein europäisches Land.

Und außerdem. Die Verräter sind nicht die demokratisch gewählte Regierung der Ukraine, sondern die "Berufsdemonstraten) die nur mit Hilfe der EU und USA jetzt die gewählte Regierung abgesetzt haben. Das nennt sich schlicht Hoch- und Landesverrat und sollte entsprechende gehandet werden. An aller erstes Stelle dieser arrogante Kilitschko.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Teilweise finde ich wird die ganze Sache hier in dem Thread viel zu oberflächlich betrachtet.

Momentan gibt es hier nur ein entweder oder. Entweder sind die Janukowitsch Gegner die bösen oder die Janukowitsch Anhänger. Ich denke das lässt sich so aber ganz und garnicht sagen. 
Genau so wenig, wie sich sagen lässt, der ganze Kram in Kiew sei durch die EU oder gar USA entstanden. Da sehe ich zudem garkeinen Sinn drin, vor allem nicht für die USA. Die möchten sich eh mehr auf ihre Pazifische Seite konzentrieren. Aber darum gehts auch nicht. 
Was hätte die EU den von einem Beitritt der Ukraine gehabt, wäre dieser den mit Janukowitsch über die Bühne gegangen? Erstmal nur Kosten und mehr Probleme, als vorher, also quasi garkeinen so riesigen Nutzen. 
Jetzt hat man ein gespaltenes Land, die einen sind Pro-Russland und somit für den Kurs von Janukowitsch, die anderen sind Pro-EU, also gegen den Kurs von Janukowitsch. So sieht oder sah zumindest die Sachlage dort aus, aus keinem anderen Grund kam es doch am Anfang zu demonstrationen gegen die aktuelle Regierung oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden? 

So nun wurde Janukowitsch wohl abgesetzt und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber sogesehen nur er, nicht die komplette Regierung oder der komplette Legislative Apparat, oder? 

Und was ist jetzt? Die Ukraine steht immernoch als souvernärer Staat da. Mal die aktuellen Innenpolitischen Probleme beiseite, ist es Russland nicht einfach erlaubt, die Krim zu besetzen, autonomie der Krim hin oder her, sie ist autonomer Teil der Ukraine nicht Russlands. Zudem hält sich Putin ja noch offen, ob er nicht nach Kiew fährt. Das wäre ein kompletter Verstoß gegen die UN-Charta. Und nein, hiermit möchte ich Russland nicht wieder als Buhmann hinstellen, aber so löst man mMn keine Probleme mehr im 21.Jhdrt, jedenfalls nicht wenn man etwas mehr aufm Kasten hat, als nur paar Panzer und Raketen. 
Muss sagen, da muss ich dem Schwedischen Außenminister echt zustimmen, durch Russlands Politik läuft es ja fast ab wie im 20.Jahrhundert.

Und das ganze gerede, es ginge Putin ja um die paar Millionen ethnischen Russen, natürlich geht es ihm um diese


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Washingtons Wörter haben an Gewicht verloren. Siehe Syiren. Die Rote Line-Rede von Obama und was ist passiert? Nichts. Das es in Syiren nicht eskaliert ist, wie in Lybien, ist alleine Putins Verdienst. Die Amis hätten doch am liebsten wieder rumgebombt.


 
Rote Linie Rede und nichts ist passiert.. nen halben Satz später sind sie wieder Kriegstreiber die eigentlich nur losbomben wollten - merkst du eigentlich noch was?! 

"Berufsdemonstranten".. Menschen die ihrem demokratisch legitimierten Recht nachgehen und demonstrieren zu denunzieren beweist lediglich das man keine Argumente hat deren Forderungen sachlich zu widerlegen.
Die USA-EU-Weltjudentumsverschwörungstheorie darf da natürlich nicht fehlen.

Ganz egal ob und inwiefern diese Demonstranten beeinflusst wurden. In dem Moment indem man Spezialeinheiten und bewaffnete Marodeure auf sie losgelassen hat, hat die alte Regierung ihre Legitimation verloren.

Natürlich haben die EU, die USA und andere ihren Einfluss genutzt um Ergebnisse zu erzielen, genau wie Russland versucht hat in seinem Sinne politisch zu intervenieren... so ziemlich alle eurasischen Länder haben gewisse geopolitische Interessen die es zu vertreten gibt.
Nur sind bei uns die Zeiten der Panzer und Raketen vorbei, während sich dieser Kreml Primat anscheinend in einem neuen Kalten Krieg wähnt und zwingen Fakten schaffen möchte


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

Einer der beteiligten Gewalttäter am Maidan hat in einem Interview genaue Details über die Zusammensetzung der Leute die dort gewütet haben bekanntgegeben. Viele der bezahlten Söldner wären aus den Vereinigten Staaten, Deutschland, Türkei, Polen und anderen Ländern auf dem Maidan tätig gewesen. Der Informant mit Namen Vladislav war selber ein Söldner aus Russland und wurde bei seiner Rückkehr von der Grenzwache verhaftet. Er erzählte Russia-24 TV am Sonntag, dass die Ausländer bereits in Uniformen und mit Waffen nach Kiew gekommen sind. 
"Sie kamen und trugen die selben Militäruniformen. Ich sah sie mit Führungsoffizieren der militanten Gruppen sich besprechen und irgendwelche Papiere unterschreiben. Ich kann sogar ungefähre Zahlen nennen. Es gab ca. 60 Amerikaner. Deutsche gab es insgesamt so 50 Männer. Es gab auch Polen, Türken und viele andere," sagte er. Es gab aber viele aus der Ukraine die einfach wegen der Randale dort waren, sowie Arbeitslose, da es genügend Alkohol und Drogen auf dem Platz gab. 
Er erzählte, er wäre als Tourist für ein Abenteuer nach Kiew gereist und in das ganze reingeraten. Dann berichtete er über die Verbrechen die von den Militanten verübt wurden und wie sie die Leute brutal behandelten. Der Kommandant des "Rechten Sektors" schlug die Leute zu Brei, die seine Befehle nicht befolgten. Einige wurden sogar einfach in einen nahegelegenen Keller geschleppt in den Kopf geschossen, berichtete er. 

Er fügte hinzu, die Militanten des "Rechten Sektors" wären jetzt mit Plünderungen von Wohnungen und Häusern der "Feinde der Revolution" beschäftigt. Sie würden verlassene Autos verkaufen und Immobilien die den abgesetzten Parlamentariern gehören an sich reissen. Vladislav sagte auch, die plündernden Militanten würden mit dem Bargeld auf dem schwarzen Markt Waffen kaufen.

Der russische Söldner floh aus Kiew nach einem Streit mit einer der Kommandeure und er entschied sich nicht mehr länger mitzumachen. Er gab zu er hätte in einem TV-Interview die Ukrainer gewarnt, "nicht mit Russland sich anzulegen", worauf er von den Maidan-Schlägern beschuldigt wurde ein Verräter zu sein. Er konnte nur lebend entkommen, nach dem er den Kommandanten von seiner Loyalität überzeugte.

Die russische Polizei untersucht zurzeit seine Geschichte als Söldner und er könnte mit bis zu acht Jahre Gefängnis für seine "Eskapade" im Ausland bestraft werden.

Die Söldner des Maidan geraten immer mehr ausser Kontrolle und manche bedrohen das Turchynov-Regime mit Gewalt. Einer dieser Söldner, der bereits in Tschetschenien gewütet hat, Alexander Musychko oder auch als Sasha Bilyi bekannt, schwor Rache am jetzigen Innenminister des Regimes, Arsen Avakov.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Empath schrieb:


> xxx


 
Also da kann mir jemand genau so gut erzählen, er wäre auf dem Mond gelandet. Das hat (momentan wohlgemerkt!) den gleichen Wahrheitsgehalt


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Rote Linie Rede und nichts ist passiert.. nen halben Satz später sind sie wieder Kriegstreiber die eigentlich nur losbomben wollten - merkst du eigentlich noch was?!
> 
> "Berufsdemonstranten".. Menschen die ihrem demokratisch legitimierten Recht nachgehen und demonstrieren zu denunzieren beweist lediglich das man keine Argumente hat deren Forderungen sachlich zu widerlegen.
> Die USA-EU-* Weltjudentumsverschwörungstheorie *darf da natürlich nicht fehlen.
> ...



Das ist ein ganz schäbiger Versucht mir Antisemitismus zu unterstellen und ein Frechheit sondergleichen. Ich habe hier im Thread ganz eindeutig (auch wenn es nicht das Thema war) eine Pro-Israelische/Pro-Jüdische Stellung bezogen. Dieser Versuch jetzt, mich zu diskreditieren ist unterstes Schiene.

Ja ich merk noch was. Vielleicht überfordert dich einfach nur die Situation.

Obama hat gesagt er zieht eine Rote-Line. Die wurde überschritten und die Amis wollten sofort wieder loslegen und ihre Demokratie-Bomber losschicken (nachdem sie ja bereits dem Irak und Lybien soviel Frieden und Demokratie gebracht haben).

Putin hingegen hat vorgeschlagen die syrischen Chemiewaffen vernichten zu lassen. Und dann mussten die Amis zustimmen um ihr Gesicht zu wahren. Es ist allein Putins verdienst, das nicht das nächste Land (Syrien) von der NATO weggebombt wird. Die syrischen Extrimisten werden vornehmlich von den USA und GB mit Waffen und Geld versorgt. Genau so handeln die USA. Es werden dort Demos unterstützt wo es gerade recht ist.

Wenn aber im eingen Land vor der Wall Street demonstriert wird, dann wird aber der Polizeiapparat hervorgeholt, das ist Putins vorgehen ein Witz gegen.


----------



## gorgi85 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Dein Vergleich ist ein Witz, keine Ahnung aber wie soll man dich bitte ernstnehmen wenn du behauptest dass in Russland mehr Meinungsfreiheit als in den USA herrscht ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85  schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich ist ein Witz, keine Ahnung aber wie soll man dich bitte ernstnehmen wenn du behauptest dass in Russland mehr Meinungsfreiheit als in den USA herrscht ?


 
Nicht mehr. Aber Russland ist nicht China oder Nordkorea oder sonst irgendeine Diktatur, wie machne es hier darstellen wollen. Und in den USA fließen nicht Honig und Milch.
Viele hier im Thread haben ein Kaltes-Krieg Schwarz-Weiß-Denken, das ist erschreckend.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel zur Meinungsfreiheit. Ein Herr Edward Snowden berichtet über die größte Abhöraktion der Welt und wo muss er Unterschlupf finden? Nicht im freien Westen, der demokratischen USA oder der freiheitsliebenden EU. Nein dort wird er als Verräter gesucht. Die bösen, bösen Länder China und Russland gewährem im Asyl (gut man muss ehrlichweise sagen, das machen die nicht aus reinster Nächstenliebe, das ist mir bewusst).

Ein Präsident der per Drohen morden lässt, syrischen Extrimisten unterstützt und Länder bombardiert bekommt einen Friedensnobelpreis und ein Putin ist der böse?

Sorry manche hier sollten mal wieder über den Tellerrand gucken, und nicht alles glauben was ihnen RTL und die Bild sagt. Russland ist nicht perfekt (das habe ich auch in keinem Post behauptet), aber die USA und die EU sind es ganz sicher nicht.

Und (um wieder auf das Thema Ukraine zu kommen) es geht weder der EU noch den USA um den Willen des ukrainischen Volkes, sondern nur um reine Geopolitik. Warum ist das bei der EU und den USA erlaubt, aber Russland wird Geopolitik verwehrt?

Das ist Heuchelei par excellence.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht mehr. Aber Russland ist nicht China oder Nordkorea oder sonst irgendeine Diktatur, wie machne es hier darstellen wollen. Und in den USA fließen nicht Honig und Milch.
> Viele hier im Thread haben ein Kaltes-Krieg Schwarz-Weiß-Denken, das ist erschreckend.
> 
> Ein aktuelles Beispiel zur Meinungsfreiheit. Ein Herr Edward Snowden berichtet über die größte Abhöraktion der Welt und wo muss er Unterschlupf finden? Nicht im freien Westen, der demokratischen USA oder der freiheitsliebenden EU. Nein dort wird er als Verräter gesucht. Die bösen, bösen Länder China und Russland gewährem im Asyl (gut man muss ehrlichweise sagen, das machen die nicht aus reinster Nächstenliebe, das ist mir bewusst).
> ...



Erschreckend wieviel Halbwissen doch in den paar Zeilen steckt. 

Du wirfst hier Themen gegen die USA in den Raum, die näher betrachtet den USA eig. garnicht vorgeworfen werden können. Zudem könnte man das gleiche bei Russland tun, die Straflager haben min. den gleichen Stellenwert wie Guantanamo  
Darum schalte mal einen gang runter  ich denke du betrachtest viele Sachen viel zu subjektiv. 

Zudem hat Ruyven ein oder zwei Seiten vorher ja schon eine Anmerkung zum Thread gemacht. 


Achja und ich denke eher weniger das die EU geopolitisches Interesse hegt, da mE die EU nur mehr Probleme mit einem Beitritt der Ukraine hat bzw. haben würde als ohne. 

Ich möchte ( und ja ich hab selbst teils ausführliches Off-Topic betrieben) auf ruyvens Post


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

Ein Bisschen Satire :



Spoiler



Telefongespräch zwischen Putin und Obama
Präsident Obama sprach für 90 Minuten mit Präsident Putin am Samstag über die Situation in der Ukraine. Das Gespräch wurde uns exklusiv zugespielt und hier ist der Wortlaut: 



Obama: Hallo, ist dort Präsident Putin?

Putin: Ja, hier ist der Präsident der Russischen Föderation.

Obama: Hörzu Wladimir, mir passt es gar nicht, dass Du Truppen in die Krim geschickt hast. Ich fordere Dich auf diese zurückzuziehen. Wenn Du das nicht machst, dann werde ich nicht am G8-Gipfel in Sotschi im Juni teilnehmen. Ausserdem verhänge ich ein politisches und wirtschaftliches Embargo über Russland.

Putin: Lieber Barack, oder soll ich Dich Barry nennen? Wie heisst Du genau, Barack Obama oder Barry Sotero? Ist ja egal. Deine CIA hat Dich wieder falsch informiert. Ich habe nur die Erlaubnis von unserem Parlament bekommen, falls notwendig unsere Soldaten zu schicken, wenn russische Staatsbürger und Interessen gefährdet sind. Entschieden hab ich das noch nicht. 

Obama: Ja, aber auch unsere Medien CNN,ABC,CBS,NBC melden das und sagen, die Krim ist von russischen Soldaten besetzt.

Putin: Tja, das kommt davon wenn man die eigene Propaganda der Lügenmedien glaubt und ihre kriegsgeile Hysterie. Nichts davon ist wahr. Es gibt keine neuen russischen Soldaten auf der Krim oder sonst in der Ukraine. Ich kann aber welche hinschicken, sollte das Leben und Gesundheit der russischen Staatsbürger dort gefährdet sein. Deshalb, halte Deine tollwütigen Hunde in Kiew zurück. Es liegt an Euch, sie sind Euer Problem, Ihr habt sie an die Macht gebracht.

Obama: Was heisst hier tollwütige Hunde? Das sind lupenreine Demokraten. 

Putin: Also bitte, das sind Nazis mit Schlägertruppen, die mit Gewalt, Brandbomben und Waffen die legale Regierung gestürzt haben. Frag doch Deine Victoria Nulan, sie weiss es am besten wie Ihr mit 5 Milliarden Dollar diesen Umsturz vorbereitet habt. Wie könnt Ihr überhaupt Faschisten, Rassisten und Terroristen unterstützen? Wie könnt Ihr dieses Regime als legale Regierung der Ukraine anerkennen? 

Obama: Aber es geht um die territoriale Unversehrtheit der Ukraine und ich bin strikt gegen eine Intervention von russischen Soldaten im souveränen Staat der Ukraine. 

Putin: Wie bitte? Du willst mir Lektionen über territoriale Unversehrtheit und Souveränität von Staaten geben? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz. In wie viele Länder hat den Amerika schon interveniert, wurde mit Soldaten einmarschiert und die Souveränität verletzt? Soll ich sie alle aufzählen? Was ist mit der Invasion von Kuba? Oder der Krieg in Vietnam, oder der Einmarsch in Panama, oder die Besetzung von Granada, die beiden Angriffskriege gegen Irak und dessen Besetzung, oder die Intervention in Somalia oder die Bombardierung von Libyen? Gab es da auch amerikanische Staatbürger zu schützen? Nein, der Grund war ein ganz anderer. Ach ja, habt ihr schon die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gefunden? Nein? Nach 12 Jahren immer noch nicht? Das war doch der Grund für die Invasion des Irak (lach).

Obama: Jetzt lenk doch nicht vom aktuellen Thema ab. Es geht um die Ukraine und da dulden wir keine Einmischung.

Putin: Wer hat sich denn von Anfang an in der Ukraine ständig eingemischt? Ihr doch. Wer hat die Orange Revolution 2004 inszeniert? Damals habt ihr Wiktor Juschtschenko als Kandidat des Oppositionsblocks unterstützt. Ihr habt das damals mit staatlichen Organisationen und NGOs finanziert und organisiert, wie durch Dein eigenes "US State Department" und USAID zusammen mit dem "National Democratic Institute", dem "International Republican Institute", der "Freedom House NGO" und dem Milliardär George Soros mit seinem "Open Society Institute". Euer Ziel war es, auf diese Weise die NATO und Euren Einfluss auszudehnen. Und das ist es immer noch. 2010 wurde bei einer freien und demokratischen Wahl Wiktor Janukowytsch als Präsident gewählt. Jetzt hat Ihr ihn durch einen Putsch abgesetzt und ein Regime das zum Grossteil aus Nazis besteht an die Macht gehievt. Also erzähl mir nichts über Einmischung.

Obama: Ich sehe, mit Dir kann man nicht vernünftig reden. Jedenfalls werde ich am G8-Gipfel in Sotschi im Juni nicht teilnehmen. Ausserdem wird eine militärische Intervention einen Preis kosten.

Putin: Lieber Barack, Du kapierst es scheinbar immer noch nicht um was es uns geht. Wir wollen keinen Streit mit Euch. Es ist nur meine Pflicht russische Staatsbürger die in der Ukraine gefährdet sind vor Gewalt zu schützen. Die, die Ihr illegal an die Macht gebracht habt, haben die russische Sprache verboten und machen Jagt auf alles was russisch ist. Das ist völlig unakzeptabel und bricht das Völkerrecht. Ich werde kein Pogrom im Nachbarland tatenlos zusehen. Als Präsident Russlands ist es meine Pflicht Russen zu schützen, egal wo sie sind.

Ausserdem meine Lieber, wie würdest Du reagieren, wenn auf dem Platz vor dem Kapitol in Washington von gewaltbereiten Militanten Barrikaden errichtet werden, dann diese in die umliegenden Ministerien eindringen und sie in Brand setzen, und Politiker aus Russland sich unter die Radikalen mischen und mit ihnen zusammen Deinen Rücktritt fordern würden? Dann würden diese Militanten auch noch auf Eure Polizei Brandbomben werfen und auf sie schiessen. Würdest Du das dann auch als "demokratischen Wandel" bezeichnen? Sicher nicht. Deine Sicherheitskräfte würden massiv mit Panzerfahrzeuge auffahren und die ganze Bande als Terroristen verhaften. 

Also erzähl mir nicht, was in Kiew geschah ist rechtens und legal. Es handelt sich um einen Putsch durch Gewalttäter die ihr finanziert und unterstützt habt. Dann sorge dafür, dass sie sich benehmen und keine Russen oder russischen Einrichtungen angreifen. Dann hab ich auch keinen Grund für Ordnung und Sicherheit in der Ukraine mir Gedanken zu machen. Alleine in den letzten 14 Tagen sind über 140'000 aus der Ukraine nach Russland geflüchtet. Warum wohl? Sag auch diesen Nazis, sie sollen aufhören uns zu bedrohen, sogar jetzt mit Atomwaffen und Terroranschläge. Wenn nicht, dann werden wir ganz schnell die Konsequenzen ziehen und weder Du noch irgendwer kann uns aufhalten. Denn es geht um unsere nationale Sicherheit. Verstanden?

Obama: Dann ist wohl das Gespräch damit beendet. Goodbye!

Putin: Ich bin immer gesprächsbereit aber verarschen lassen wir uns nicht. Do swidanja!





_Moderative Ergänzung: Obige Passage wurde vom Ersteller des Posts direkt aus folgender Quelle entwedet: http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.de/2014/03/telefongesprach-zwischen-putin-und-obama.html_


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz schäbiger Versucht mir Antisemitismus zu unterstellen und ein Frechheit sondergleichen. Ich habe hier im Thread ganz eindeutig (auch wenn es nicht das Thema war) eine Pro-Israelische/Pro-Jüdische Stellung bezogen. Dieser Versuch jetzt, mich zu diskreditieren ist unterstes Schiene.
> 
> Ja ich merk noch was. Vielleicht überfordert dich einfach nur die Situation.
> 
> ...


 

Ich unterstelle keinen Antisemitsmus, nur dummes Weltverschwörungsblabla und Anti-amerikanismus
Der Vorschlag die Chemiewaffen zu vernichten kam von Herrn Carry, US Diplomat 
Jaa,ja die bösen bösen amis..




> Einer der beteiligten Gewalttäter ...



Quelle?


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

in der Satire oben kann ich eindeutig eine Parallele erkennen. 
Die gleichen Argumenten und Fakten. 

Aber da einige seit der Kindheit anti-russisch eingestellt werden, kann man sie nicht Mal überzeugen, wenn sie die Fakten mit den eigenen Augen sehen. 


Anti Russische Kindersendung im ZDF 

http://youtu.be/CojLq2Hmrz0


----------



## gorgi85 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Nicht mehr. Aber Russland ist nicht China oder Nordkorea oder sonst irgendeine Diktatur, wie machne es hier darstellen wollen. Und in den USA fließen nicht Honig und Milch.
> Viele hier im Thread haben ein Kaltes-Krieg Schwarz-Weiß-Denken, das ist erschreckend.



Ist mir schon klar, dann haben manche User einfach wenig Allgemeinwissen. Seit Putin jedoch führt Russland eine Aussenpolitik die der der vergangegen Jahrzehnte sehr nahe kommt. Und in Russland ist die Demokratie nur gelenkt, und somit ist vom Regime zu reden.



> Ein aktuelles Beispiel zur Meinungsfreiheit. Ein Herr Edward Snowden berichtet über die größte Abhöraktion der Welt und wo muss er Unterschlupf finden? Nicht im freien Westen, der demokratischen USA oder der freiheitsliebenden EU. Nein dort wird er als Verräter gesucht. Die bösen, bösen Länder China und Russland gewährem im Asyl (gut man muss ehrlichweise sagen, das machen die nicht aus reinster Nächstenliebe, das ist mir bewusst).



Erstens das, und zweitens sagst du es doch schon, er ist in den USA ein Verräter. Auf Hochverrat steht lebenslänglich. Was meinst du würde Putin mit einem Verräter machen ?  



> Ein Präsident der per Drohen morden lässt, syrischen Extrimisten unterstützt und Länder bombardiert bekommt einen Friedensnobelpreis und ein Putin ist der böse?



Eher Obama als Putin, wobei ich beiden keinen Preis geben würde. 



> Sorry manche hier sollten mal wieder über den Tellerrand gucken, und nicht alles glauben was ihnen RTL und die Bild sagt. Russland ist nicht perfekt (das habe ich auch in keinem Post behauptet), aber die USA und die EU sind es ganz sicher nicht.



Hat auch niemand behauptet, aber die EU lebt besser weil sie besser wirtschaftet und bessere Politik betreibt. Und ich vertraue 100 mal eher einer Bild als dem russischen Rundfunk. Ich lese in den letzten Tagen russische Berichterstattungen und ja .... viel gibts dazu nicht zu sagen, Lügner. 



> Und (um wieder auf das Thema Ukraine zu kommen) es geht weder der EU noch den USA um den Willen des ukrainischen Volkes, sondern nur um reine Geopolitik. Warum ist das bei der EU und den USA erlaubt, aber Russland wird Geopolitik verwehrt



Der EU geht es ausschließlich um das Wohl der Ukrainer. Und Russland darf sehr wohl Geopolitik betreiben, aber wenn Panzer rollen hat die Politik meist bereits versagt.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Empath schrieb:


> in der Satire oben kann ich eindeutig eine Parallele erkennen.
> Die gleichen Argumenten und Fakten.
> 
> Aber da einige seit der Kindheit anti-russisch eingestellt werden, kann man sie nicht Mal überzeugen, wenn sie die Fakten mit den eigenen Augen sehen.
> ...


 
Ja kla und alle in Deutschland sind Gleichgeschaltet usw.  Das bringt mich ja schon zum lachen  

Alle Kinder werden bei uns natürlich direkt anti-russisch erzogen, die bösen bösen Russen  

Wobei, rein theoretisch hätte Putin ja garnicht mehr Präsident Russlands sein dürfen nach Medwedew, aber ok


----------



## Empath (2. März 2014)

naja wenn man diese Bilder sieht, ist es ziemlich schwer an Objektiviät von den deutschen Medien zu glauben. 
Obwohl ich gewisse Souveränitätsgefühl hier nachvollziehen kann.
Die Deutschen sagen leicht "JAAA" zu fragwürdigen Sachen 

http://youtu.be/_2qrPiujhMo


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Deine Verschwörungstheorien und Videos bringen mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln, obwohl es eigentlich echt traurig ist...
Du bist keinen Deut besser als jene die du kritisierst.. du suchst dir ganz gezielt die Nachrichten die sich mit deiner Meinung decken und ignorierst gekonnt alles anders lautende oder diffamierst es gleich als Propaganda des dämonischen Westens. 
Fehlt nurnoch der Begriff des "Großen Satans" 



> Wenn man den Propagandisten des Kreml aber glauben darf, hat sich nun noch ein dritter Alliierter auf die Seite Moskaus gestellt, und zwar etwas überraschend für alle Beteiligten: Es soll sich dabei ausgerechnet um die westliche Presse handeln. Sie habe "begonnen, den Kurs der Russischen Föderation in der Krim-Krise zu unterstützen", heißt es etwa auf einer Webseite namens "Sputnik und Pogrom".
> 
> Das hat zwar wenig Berührungspunkte mit der realen Berichterstattung, wird auf sozialen Netzwerken in Russland aber dennoch tausendfach geteilt. Da heißt es, die Reporter aus Europa hätten endlich begriffen, dass auf dem Maidan keine Freiheitskämpfer gestanden seien, sondern ausschließlich hartgesottene Neofaschisten.
> Das war seit Monaten das Mantra der russischen Propaganda: Der Westen verschließe beide Augen vor den Neonazi-Horden, die wackere Polizisten drangsalieren. Dass der Westen die Rolle der gewaltbereiten Rechten verschwieg, ist dabei ein Mythos, den man leicht entkräften kann (zum Beispiel hier oder hier).
> ...



Hier mal ein etwas differenzierter, wenn auch leicht tendenziöser Bericht von Spiegel online


----------



## gorgi85 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn dich ein Video mit einem 12 jährigen Sprecher überzeugt ist das deine Sache, ich bin mir aber sicher dass die meisten Deutschen so einen Müll nicht als Informationsquelle sehen


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Frage am Rande: Was soll es eigentlich bringen, hier andauernd (elenlange) Videos zu posten, mit schlimmster Synchronisation und Sprecher, die man nichtmal schnell überfliegen kann wie einen Text, um zu wissen ob die was taugen oder nicht? Da kann man auch die Benny Hill Titelmusik bringen. Wobei das bedeutend mehr zu bieten hat, als irgendwelche "Mütterchen Russland" und ASR-Ludenvideos zusammen.


----------



## Empath (3. März 2014)

hat sich eigentlich einer das EU Assoziierungsabkommen genauer angeguckt ? Ägypten und Marocco haben den auch unterzeichnet. Man konnte den auch Ausplünderungspakt nennen. Ist kein Wunder, dass die ukrainische Regierung den nicht unterzeichnet hat. Bloß unser beliebter hirngeschädigter Boxer hat es dem Pöbel anders definiert.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja wie soll sie denn unterzeichnen wenn die Ukraine schon vom Moskau ausgeplündert wurde ??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Achja und ich denke eher weniger das die EU geopolitisches Interesse hegt, da mE die EU nur mehr Probleme mit einem Beitritt der Ukraine hat bzw. haben würde als ohne.



Die EU hat mittelfristig ohnehin kein Interesse an einem Beitritt der Ukraine. Geopolitik ist es trotzdem, denn die EU hat auch kein Interesse, dass Russland seinen Einflussbereich weiter nach Westen ausdehnt. Genau deswegen gibt es ja sogar Verträge, die die Position der Ukrain regeln. sollten...
Wenn man die Einmischungen moralisch wertet, stellt sich aber halt auch die Frage, wie Geopolitik betrieben wird:
Mit Militär zur Unterdrückung von Minderheiteninteressen und Aushebelung von (Regional-)Regierungen oder mit Hilfszahlungen zur Verbesserung von Lebensumständen und Diplomatie?




Poulton schrieb:


> Frage am Rande: Was soll es eigentlich bringen, hier andauernd (elenlange) Videos zu posten, mit schlimmster Synchronisation und Sprecher, die man nichtmal schnell überfliegen kann wie einen Text, um zu wissen ob die was taugen oder nicht? Da kann man auch die Benny Hill Titelmusik bringen. Wobei das bedeutend mehr zu bieten hat, als irgendwelche "Mütterchen Russland" und ASR-Ludenvideos zusammen.



Es gibt nunmal Leute, die ihre Freizeit auf Youtube verbingen und ungern längere Texte lesen. Die Posten hier regelmäßig irgendwelche Videos, in der Erwartung, dass andere Leute mehrere Stunden ihrer Freizeit für fragwürdige Inhalte opfern 
Kann man leider wenig gegen machen, außer derartige Beiträge und darauf basierende Thesen zu ignorieren (bzw. Primärquellen zu verlangen), solange keine offensichtlichen Verstöße vorliegen (was bei Youtube aber -leider- selten der Fall ist, weil die dort aktiven Produzenten recht genau wissen, wo Grenzen liegen).

Wenn es um russische Medien geht wirds aber leider allgemein schwierig mit "Primärquellen". Denn die dürfte hier kaum jemand verstehen. Und TV-Beiträge kann man nunmal doch am ehesten per Youtube vermitteln


----------



## QUAD4 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hat das Ganze nicht seinen Ursprung im EU-Assoziierungsabkommenn !?!

Worum es in der Ukraine wirklich geht « krisenfrei


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn ein Blog Verschwörungstheorien um 9/11 verbreitet dann ist er in meinen Augen nicht glaubwürdig.
Es ist daher egal was die da verbreiten. Sie sind unglaubwürdig.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Absoluter Schwachsinn dieser Block .... die manipulierten Ruskis versuchen ihre Propaganda in Europa durchzusetzen, etwas mehr belesene Menschen erkennen das auf Anhieb. Die Propaganda ist ja nichtmal gut, sie ist billig und erkennbar gesinnt gg den Westen. Wer den russischen Medien glaubt, der ist selbst schuld, für mich verdienen die nichtmal die Bezeichung das ist einfach lächerlich .... 

Hier mal Einblick in das echte PutinRussland:

Putins Reich - Wie sich Russland verändert [HQ Doku/Reportage/Diskussion Deutsch] - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn dieser Block .... die manipulierten Ruskis versuchen ihre Propaganda in Europa durchzusetzen, etwas mehr belesene Menschen erkennen das auf Anhieb. Die Propaganda ist ja nichtmal gut, sie ist billig und erkennbar gesinnt gg den Westen. Wer den russischen Medien glaubt, der ist selbst schuld, für mich verdienen die nichtmal die Bezeichung das ist einfach lächerlich ....
> 
> Hier mal Einblick in das echte PutinRussland:
> 
> Putins Reich - Wie sich Russland verändert [HQ Doku/Reportage/Diskussion Deutsch] - YouTube



Weil ja gerade westliche Medien immer durch ausgewogene und neutrale Berichterstattung auffallen.

Warum jetzt die westlichen Lügen besser sein sollen, als die der Russen erschließt sich mir nicht.

Zumal unsere Propaganda genau so billig und durchschaubar ist. Aktuelles Beispiel der G8 Gipfel.

2003 blieb dem G8 Gipfel auch keiner fern obwohl die USA und GB völkerrechtswidrig in den irak einmarschiert sind. Fakt ist wir werden genauso belogen.


----------



## QUAD4 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Blog Verschwörungstheorien um 9/11 verbreitet dann ist er in meinen Augen nicht glaubwürdig.
> Es ist daher egal was die da verbreiten. Sie sind unglaubwürdig.


 
die die immer als lauteste schreien "verschwörungstheoretiker" kann man aber auch für unglaubwürdig bezeichnen 

theorien bzw. spekulationen über mögliche verschwörungen entstehen immer dann wenn die faktenlage nicht klar ist und dann noch medieal gelogen wird bis ins lächerlich groteske. aber hauptsache es sind immer die anderen


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> theorien bzw. spekulationen über mögliche verschwörungen entstehen immer dann wenn die faktenlage nicht klar ist und dann noch medieal gelogen wird bis ins lächerlich groteske. aber hauptsache es sind immer die anderen


 
Wusste garnicht das die Rakete die ´69 zum Mond geflogen ist, nicht ganz klar zum Mond geflogen ist  

Verschwörungstheorien entstehen immer, selbst wenn die Faktenlage klar ist  Jetzt ohne auf irgendein konkretes Beispiel zu verweisen.


----------



## QUAD4 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das die Rakete die ´69 zum Mond geflogen ist, nicht ganz klar zum Mond geflogen ist
> 
> Verschwörungstheorien entstehen immer, selbst wenn die Faktenlage klar ist  Jetzt ohne auf irgendein konkretes Beispiel zu verweisen.


 
du willst mir sicherliche mit deiner aussage zu verstehen geben das du nur der einen seite der verschwörungstheoretiker glaubst aber nicht der anderen. hat die eine seite die wahrheit gepachtet !? wenn ja dann sicherlich vom vater staat, denn der sagt immer die wahrheit


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> theorien bzw. spekulationen über mögliche verschwörungen entstehen immer dann wenn die faktenlage nicht klar ist und dann noch medieal gelogen wird bis ins lächerlich groteske. aber hauptsache es sind immer die anderen


 
Verschwörungen entstehen wenn die Faktenlage von ein paar uneinsichtigen Menschen nicht erkannt oder falsch gedeutet wird bzw. sie sich das so hinbiegen damit ihre Verschwörungstheorien passen.
Und jetzt bitte keine Verschwörungstheorien mehr zur Ukraine.

Es geht hier um harte Fakten und wenn russische Truppen ukrainische Militärstützpunkte umstellen dann frage ich mich wer hier wen bedroht.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In meinem Link wird erklärt was in Russland Pressefreiheit bedeutet. Wer solche Medien mit unseren tatsächlich zum Vergleich zieht der hat wohl ein Rad ab.... das ist auch keine Frage die zur Diskussion steht. Wir sind aufgeklärt im Westen, die Russen werden belogen öffentlich, das ist ein unumstößliches Faktum, ganz gleich ob hier noch 100 Nationaisten zu Wort kommen ändert dies keine Wahrheiten. 

Die USA hat sich zu ihren Fehlern im Irak bekannt, bzw fehlender Legitimität der Mobilmachung. Damit ist die Sache nicht vom Tisch es ist genau so ein Unrecht wie das der Russen auf der Krim, allerdings liegt die Krim nicht im nahen Osten sondern das alles spielt sich unmittelbar in unserer Nähe ab und geht uns somit viel mehr was an.


----------



## john-mullins (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn dieser Block .... die manipulierten Ruskis versuchen ihre Propaganda in Europa durchzusetzen, etwas mehr belesene Menschen erkennen das auf Anhieb. Die Propaganda ist ja nichtmal gut, sie ist billig und erkennbar gesinnt gg den Westen. Wer den russischen Medien glaubt, der ist selbst schuld, für mich verdienen die nichtmal die Bezeichung das ist einfach lächerlich ....
> 
> Hier mal Einblick in das echte PutinRussland:
> 
> Putins Reich - Wie sich Russland verändert [HQ Doku/Reportage/Diskussion Deutsch] - YouTube


 
Genau  vor allem die Kommentare dort


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> du willst mir sicherliche mit deiner aussage zu verstehen geben das du nur der einen seite der verschwörungstheoretiker glaubst aber nicht der anderen. hat die eine seite die wahrheit gepachtet !? wenn ja dann sicherlich vom vater staat, denn der sagt immer die wahrheit


 
Ne ich bezog mich jetzt nur auf deine Aussage bezüglich der Faktenlage


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> du willst mir sicherliche mit deiner aussage zu verstehen geben das du nur der einen seite der verschwörungstheoretiker glaubst aber nicht der anderen. hat die eine seite die wahrheit gepachtet !? wenn ja dann sicherlich vom vater staat, denn der sagt immer die wahrheit



Schon mal etwas von Überprüfbarkeit gehört ? Bestätigung einer Quelle ? Nein ? Merkt man


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die die immer als lauteste schreien "verschwörungstheoretiker" kann man aber auch für unglaubwürdig bezeichnen
> 
> theorien bzw. spekulationen über mögliche verschwörungen entstehen immer dann wenn die faktenlage nicht klar ist und dann noch medieal gelogen wird bis ins lächerlich groteske. aber hauptsache es sind immer die anderen


 
Nein, Verschwörungstheorien entstehen leider auch dann, wenn die Faktenlage eigentlich ziemlich klar ist. Es ist nur bei komplexen Sachverhalten leider so, dass viele Leute die komplette Faktenlage schlicht nicht kennen und dann sehr anfällig für absichtliche und unbeabsichtigte (aus Informationsdefiziten resultierende) Fehlleitungen sind. Das Ergebnis sind dann Verschwörungstheorien. (irgendwo in den Tiefen dieses Forums müssten, gerade zum Thema 9/11, noch ein paar Musterexemplare rumliegen. Inklusive technisch falschen "Beweisen", umgeschnittenen Videos, Einforderung von Informationsfreigaben - obwohl die Informationen längst freigegeben sind, Verallgemeinerung von Aussagen nicht Informierter, etc. . Ich empfehle jedem, der etwas zu derartigen Themen posten möchte, erst einmal da zu schmökern. Wir hatten quasi alles schonmal.)

Umgekehrt hat er aber durchaus Recht: Quellen, die mehrfacht wiederlegte Theorien weiterhin als Fakt verbreiten, sind als unzuverlässig anzusehen. Sämtliche Informationen auf solchen Seiten könnten falsch sein, denn offensichtlich findet keine ausreichende Prüfung statt. Wenn die Seite Verschwörungstheorien gezielt ins Rampenlicht rückt, ist sogar davon auszugehen, dass sie besonders offen für unbelegte Behauptungen ist und alles postet, von dem irgend jemand behauptet, es wäre unterdrücktes Wissen.

Und damit zurück zur Situation in der Ukraine. Eine Situation, die so unklar ist, dass man sich Vermutungen über "vertuschte" Wege, die zu ihr geführt haben, wohl erstmal sparen kann. Aus einem unklaren Endergebnis kann man erst recht keine präzise Herleitung schlussfolgern.


----------



## QUAD4 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verschwörungen entstehen wenn die Faktenlage von ein paar uneinsichtigen Menschen nicht erkannt oder falsch gedeutet wird bzw. sie sich das so hinbiegen damit ihre Verschwörungstheorien passen.
> Und jetzt bitte keine Verschwörungstheorien mehr zur Ukraine.
> 
> Es geht hier um harte Fakten und wenn russische Truppen ukrainische Militärstützpunkte umstellen dann frage ich mich wer hier wen bedroht.



wer entscheidet denn darüber wer alles denn "uneinsichtig" ist oder nicht? leute wie du? nur weil meine meinung nicht die "medial korrenkte" wiedergibt erkenne ich etwas "falsch" oder "deute" es "falsch" bzw. anders!?!

deine "harten fakten" sind also die absolute göttliche wahrheit und nichts als die wahrheit selbst 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Überprüfbarkeit gehört ? Bestätigung einer Quelle ? Nein ? Merkt man



du schreibst es so von dir überzeugt als ob man das alles nicht fälschen könnte *augenroll*


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Zur Ukraine: 

Nunja ich denke man ist sich einig, das die Ukraine mittlerweile nur noch das Spielbrett der großen ist, auf der einen Seite die EU/USA, wobei ich sagen muss, das sich die USA in anderen Konflikten schon deutlich presenter gezeigt haben was ich aber auch garnicht schlecht finde, auf der anderen Seite Russland. 

Man möge ja jetzt zu einer der jeweiligen Seite stehen (oder auch zu keiner) aber ich denke jedem sollte wohl klar sein, das dieser Konflikt keinem Menschen in Europa weiterhilft. Russland wäre zudem garnicht zum buhmann geworden, hätte Russland seine Panzer stehen gelassen.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist der dass hier Pressefreiheit herrscht und in Russland nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Wahrheit über Adolf Hitler - Fun-Video auf Chilloutzone 

Was momentan im Hintergrund abläuft weiß sowieso keiner......daher ist mir die momentane Berichterstattung (egal welcher Medien) relativ "Wumpe", da wird auch nur spekuliert.

Grüße


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

So wie ich grad gelesen habe, hat der Kommandeur der Schwarzmeerflotte dem Ukrainischen Militär auf der Krim ein Ultimatum bis 4Uhr Dienstagmorgen gestellt, sich zu ergeben. Andernfalls wird angegriffe. 

Also ich darf doch bitten, "Wir möchten nur dafür sorgen das der Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird", ja die Geschichte zeigt ja auch so oft, das ein Konflikt mit einem Militäreinsatz immer schön friedlich von statten gegangen ist. 

Das was Russland da treibt, ist ein unnötiges Spiel mit dem Feuer. Ich sehe nicht das Menschenrechte der ethnischen Russen auf der Krim verletzt worden sind, ein Angriff ist mehr als unnötig und widerrechtlich.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@Seeefe

Das mit dem Ultimatum hab ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings ist es von anderen Agenturen (noch) nicht bestätigt.....kann also auch eine Ente sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In Krim stehen soweit ich weiß schon die Russen und die Ukraine mobilisiert sieht sehr sehr schlecht aus für die Ukraine mal sehn wann die USA wieder Weltpolizei spielen muss (WiiU WiiU .. )

Gibt es schon was anderes neues aus der Ukraine ?


----------



## john-mullins (3. März 2014)

wenn sogar schon SPIEGEL schlechtes Gewissen bekommt :

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...r-westlichen-diplomatie-a-956573.html#ref=rss


----------



## john-mullins (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@gorgi85  Ich verstehe zwar deine Begeisterung für den Krieg und "Ähnliches", aber lassen wir uns das ganze objektiv sehen :

Zitat SPIEGEL :



> ...Stattdessen wurden Mitglieder der rechtsextremen Swoboda Minister. Diese Partei, die sich bei ihrer Gründung noch National-Sozialistische Partei der Ukraine nannte, unterhält freundschaftliche Beziehungen zur NPD. Im Mai 2013 war eine dreiköpfige Swoboda-Delegation bei der Fraktion der Rechtsextremisten im Dresdner Landtag zu Besuch.
> 
> Die Begeisterung der NPD für Swoboda ist erklärbar. Denn die Partei definiert die Nation als "Gemeinschaft, die durch Blut und Geist verbunden ist", und rühmt den Kampf ukrainischer Kollaborateure an der Seite der Hitlertruppen. Die Waffen-SS-Division "Galizien", rekrutiert aus westukrainischen Nationalisten, habe, so Swoboda, doch "nur an der Front gegen die Bolschewiken gekämpft".
> 
> ...



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...len-fehler-der-kiewer-regierung-a-956680.html


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john-mullins schrieb:


> @gorgi85  Ich verstehe zwar deine Begeisterung für den Krieg und "Ähnliches", aber lassen wir uns das ganze objektiv sehen :
> 
> Zitat SPIEGEL :
> 
> ...


 
Ironie dass du vom Verstand spricht  Ich jdfalls kaufe dir nicht ganz ab dass du von solchen Dingen auch nur irgendetwas verstehst


----------



## john-mullins (3. März 2014)

Wird sich wohl wie mit Georgien abspielen.
Damals waren die USA die Verlierer, obwohl Unmengen an Waffen (besonders deutschen) und Söldner reingeschmuggelt waren.
Und alle unsere Medien gleichgeschaltet laut geschrien haben, man soll die Finger vom armen Georgien lassen, die übrigens mit den alten Stalin-Orgeln von Ukraine ausgeliehen die Süd-Ossetien und Abchasien mal so zugebombt hatten.

Wird wohl bald jedes GUS Land gleiches Schicksal treffen. Einer wird schion nachgeben, bzw. Propaganda in CNN, NBC, ARD, ZDF wird ihre Früchte tragen.


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john-mullins schrieb:


> Wird sich wohl wie mit Georgien abspielen.
> Damals waren die USA die Verlierer, obwohl Unmengen an Waffen (besonders deutschen) und Söldner reingeschmuggelt waren.
> Und alle unsere Medien gleichgeschaltet laut geschrien haben, man soll die Finger vom armen Georgien lassen, die übrigens mit den alten Stalin-Orgeln von Ukraine ausgeliehen die Süd-Ossetien und Abchasien mal so zugebombt hatten.
> 
> Wird wohl bald jedes GUS Land gleiches Schicksal treffen. Einer wird schion nachgeben, bzw. Propaganda in CNN, NBC, ARD, ZDF wird ihre Früchte tragen.


 
Du immer mit deiner Gleichschaltung  

Gleichschaltung kann quasi garnicht mehr funktionieren, nicht nur dank des Internets, welches einem quasi jede Quelle zur verfügung stellt, nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

die klitschko e-mails :
ich verstehe das ihr die quelle nicht als sehr seriös empfindet aber wie sonnst sollen nachrichten verbreitet werden die von regierungen und den medien totgeschwiegen werden ?
ich dachte am anfang auch an einen fake aber so langsam zweifel ich echt dran , vorallem wenn man feststellt das auf nachrichten portalen kommentare mit gepostete links sehr schnell von der moderation entfernt werden ... außerdem hat sich anonymous selbst zu wort gemeldet ...


Hinter der Fichte: Die Klitschko-E-Mails
Anonymous - Message From Ukraine 2014 - YouTube

ich habe außerdem entdeckt das russische medien sowie das staatsfernsehen berichtet haben das ukrainische faschisten von der nato ausgebildet wurden um unruhe zu stiften 

Ukrainische Demonstranten wurden von den USA bezahlt und ausgebildet - YouTube
Die britisch-amerikanischen Nazi-Camps in der Ukraine und dem Baltikum - YouTube

quelle : ÐšÐ°Ðº Ð½Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ñ†Ñ‹ Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑƒÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ… Ð±Ð¾ÐµÐ²Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð´Ð»Ñ Ñ†Ð²ÐµÑ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð² 

falls das stimmen sollte finde ich russlands handlungweise nachvollziehbar


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich verstehe kein Stück wie man Russlands Handlungsweise nachvollziehen kann. Die Aktionen die Putin sich da erlaubt, ist pure Machtdemonstration und bruch des Völkerrechts mehr nicht. Und da muss erstmal keiner auf vergangene Taten anderer zielen, ich rede von den letzten paar Tagen.  
Die angeblichen Menschenrechte, die Russland auf der Krim bzw. ostukraine schützen will, dienen doch wenn überhaupt nur als vorwand (mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich bisher keine Menschenrechtsverletzungen an ethnischen Russen auf der Krim oder in anderen Regionen der Ukraine verfolgen konnte). 

Zudem ist das russische Staatsfernsehn so glaubwürdig wie das in Nordkorea, zu 110% staatlich gelenkt. Herr Putin sagt schon sehr genau was ausgestrahlt wird und was nicht. Natürlich heißt das nicht automatisch das die Sachen mit den finanzierten oder ausgebildeten Unruhestiftern nicht stimmt, aber wenn man das nur aus russischen Quellen hat, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit im unteren 10% bereich. 

Russland provoziert mit seiner aktuellen Vorgehensweise nichts weiter als einen Krieg. Der ist nur deshalb noch nicht ausgebrochen, weil die Ukraine militärisch quasi garnichts entgegenzusetzen hat und halt momentan innenpolitisch quasi handlungsunfähig ist. Zudem ist die Nato ja bekannt für ihre eher zurückhaltende Art was ebenfalls dazu beiträgt, das momentan nur paar Panzer auf russischer Seite von A nach B fahren. 

Man kann ja zu beiden Seiten stehen wie man will, aber wer sagt, die Aktionen Russlands seien Nachvollziehbar, der hat wohl die geschichtliche Vergangenheit Europas vergessen und ich dachte im 21.Jahrhundert wären die Menschen in Europa endlich in der Lage aus der Geschichte zu lernen  friedlich konnte etwas mit Panzern nämlich noch nie ablaufen.


----------



## gorgi85 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john-mullins schrieb:


> Wird sich wohl wie mit Georgien abspielen.
> Damals waren die USA die Verlierer, obwohl Unmengen an Waffen (besonders deutschen) und Söldner reingeschmuggelt waren.
> Und alle unsere Medien gleichgeschaltet laut geschrien haben, man soll die Finger vom armen Georgien lassen, die übrigens mit den alten Stalin-Orgeln von Ukraine ausgeliehen die Süd-Ossetien und Abchasien mal so zugebombt hatten.
> 
> Wird wohl bald jedes GUS Land gleiches Schicksal treffen. Einer wird schion nachgeben, bzw. Propaganda in CNN, NBC, ARD, ZDF wird ihre Früchte tragen.


 
Eine erstaunliche Fantasie die du da hast, desto schöner dich in die Realität zurück zu holen  

Börsencrash und Währungssturz: Krim-Krise kostet Russland Milliarden - n-tv.de

Mal sehen wer länger aushält


----------



## john-mullins (3. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe kein Stück wie man Russlands Handlungsweise nachvollziehen kann...



durch deine früheren Posts kann man aber sehen, dass du sehr wohl die Handlungsweise von unseren angeblichen Freunden nachvollziehen kannst :

http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/interventions.html

ab 1950 wirds interessant.
ab 2011 sind es zu viele, dass man es auf einer Seite reinquietschen kann



			
				gorgi85;] [URL="http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Krim-Krise-kostet-Russland-Milliarden-article12382581.html schrieb:
			
		

> Börsencrash und Währungssturz: Krim-Krise kostet Russland Milliarden - n-tv.de[/URL]  Mal sehen wer länger aushält




 du hast es selbst bestätigt. Russland hat diesen Konflikt nicht angefangen. Denn lohnen tut sich das überhaupt nicht. Genauso wie in Georgien. 
 Aber wenn National Stolz mit faschistisch-eingestellten, vom Westen bezahlten Söldner die Macht ergreifen, ist es ein Kriegszustand. Und Krieg bedeutet nun Mal Verluste. 

Man kann diese Propaganda nicht mehr ertragen. 
Sogar im Kino läuft es. Siehe Jack Ryan, das gestern im kölner Kino Cinedom auch lief und ich miterleben durfte, wie die Hälfte der Besucher nach 30 Min den Saal verlassen hatten. 



edit: Pardon Doppelpost. Schreibe vom Ipad über die App. Der macht es anscheinend nicht automatisch


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john-mullins schrieb:


> durch deine früheren Posts kann man aber sehen, dass du sehr wohl die Handlungsweise von unseren angeblichen Freunden nachvollziehen kannst :
> 
> History of U.S. Military Interventions since 1890
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich mich an meine früheren Posts erinnere, habe ich nie behauptet, das Interventionen Seitens des Westens immer legitim waren, ich habe nur des öfteren auf Bemerkungen gegen Interventionen des Westens (vor allem bezogen auf die USA) geantwortet, das diese Themen den Thread mehr als spregen würden und vor allem viel zu oberflächlich seien. 
Das waren nämlich Bemerkungen, wie wenn ich z.b. sagen würde, die beiden Weltkriege seien allein Deutschlands schuld  Auf dem gleichen Niveau etwa befanden sich einige Bemerkungen. 

Zudem hab ich doch extra geschrieben, das ich von den letzten Tagen spreche, nicht was xy vor z Jahren getan hat. Zudem auch Ländern mit weißer Weste komplett gegen die Handlungsweise Russlands sind.


Aber allein der Post von dir übermir bestätigt mich in meiner Haltung zu dir. Wir sind alle Gleichgestellt, der Westen ist das eigentliche Böse (jedenfalls im Denken des Kalten Krieges) und Russlands Militäreinsatz ist komplett legitim. Ich lass dir den ersten Punkt, ich lass dir auch deine Meinung über die USA und Europa, das sind andere Themen, aber wie man eine Handlungsweise befürworten kann, die den Frieden in Europa gefährdet, das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen!


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john-mullins schrieb:


> du hast es selbst bestätigt. Russland hat diesen Konflikt nicht angefangen. Denn lohnen tut sich das überhaupt nicht. Genauso wie in Georgien.
> Aber wenn National Stolz mit faschistisch-eingestellten, vom Westen bezahlten Söldner die Macht ergreifen, ist es ein Kriegszustand. Und Krieg bedeutet nun Mal Verluste.
> 
> Man kann diese Propaganda nicht mehr ertragen.
> ...


 
Wie habe ich nun was bestätigt ??? 

Und nein Georgien wurde auch zu Unrecht von den Russen besetzt genau wie jetzt die Ukraine jetzt. Die Faschisten sitzen im Kreml, warscheinlich sogar die größten Faschisten auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## john-mullins (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

logische Schlussfolgerung. (Abduktion)

Damit hast du dich mit deinen Geschichtskenntnissen offenbart, bzw. deine persönliche Definition von Faschismus.
Und findest es sogar legitim, dass Dörfer von Stalin-Orgeln weggefegt werden.

Es ist schwierig mit den Menschen zu diskutieren, die sich selbst widersprechen.

Seeefe hat zumindest auch Einsicht gezeigt und trotzdem mich von seinem Standpunkt überzeugt.




gestern hatte der US-Außenminister einen hinreisenden Spruch auf Lager :

"You just don't in the 21st-Century behave in 19th-Century fashion by invading another country on completely trumped-up pretext." - John Kerry March 02, 2014



(after 14 years, seven or more countries that the US has destabilized, invaded, and destroyed, he can't be serious. ;p  )


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Naja davon ausgehend dass du in meinen Augen Hirnschrott verbreitest, kannst du sehr lange darauf warten bis ich so eine verkorkste Weltsicht wie deine annehme. 

Und mal nebenbei um mal was zu differenzieren. Vereinzelnd sterben nunmal Russen durch die Hand eines anderen auf der Welt, genau wie Deutsche und andere. Auch die motivierten Morde, sind selbstverständlich aufs derbste zu verurteilen, ABER .... sie sind kein Grund eine Kavellarie zu entsenden dessen Wirken unabsehbar ist. Wer Leid mit noch größerem Leid durch Rache als legitim verkaufen will, der ist selbst ein Mörder. 

In Georgien, sind der UN keine nennenswerten Völkerrechtverletzungen bekannt die eine Minderheit von Russen bedrohten. Sie tauchten auch nicht in der Realität auf, sondern NUR im russischen TV. Das heisst dass der Einsatz in Georgien, (ihr nennt euch allenernstes Friedenstruppen beim Besetzen anderer Länder xD ), war genau so wenig gerechtfertigt wie der Irakkrieg. 

Du nimmst die Welt anscheinend ein bissel anders war, wie sie ist. Deshalb würde ich dir echt mal raten zu lernen was Logik ist statt nur über sie zu schreiben.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@seeefe


> aber wie man eine Handlungsweise befürworten kann, die den Frieden in Europa gefährdet, das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen!


Ich denke auch nicht das man die aktuelle Unterstützung der Faschisten von der Europäischen Union sowie der USA befürworten sollte !

Russland und die Krim , jetzt mal ehrlich , hat der Westen echt gedacht das Russland sich so einfach die Krim wegnehmen lässt ?
Mich hätte es aber auch sehr gewundert wenn Russland nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert wäre , da die Krim eine sehr wichtige strategische Position ist .
Klar decken sie es mit der Tatsache das sie russische Bürger beschützen aber sie tun es auch tatsächlich und falls die info's stimmen sehe ich Russland sogar im Recht den wenn der Westen das so durchgezogen hat müssen sie gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen haben oder liege ich da falsch ? 

Das die russischen Medien stark vom Staat kontrolliert werden ist mir klar aber so wie sich aktuell der Westen verhält lässt mich diese Berichte für wahr und nachvollziehbar halten .

Ich muss der ehemaligen Ukrainischen Regierung aber die niedrigen Opferzahlen echt hoch anrechnen ,denn wenn bei uns die Faschisten auf die gleiche weise versucht hätten an die Macht zukommen hätten wir garantiert mehr Tote und würden sogar Panzer auffahren lassen .  

edit: 
Die USA werfen jetzt Russland jetzt vor gegen Internationales Recht zu verstoßen , damit kennen sie sich wohl gut aus. ^^


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> seriöse quelle ... pfff


  Das Verlangen nach seriösen und nachprüfbaren Quellen, ist mit Sicherheit keinerlei "pfff" oder Trollerei, sondern das Bedürfniss den Wahrheitsgehalt eines Artikels überprüfen zu können. Irgendwelche Blogs, wo sich einer was von der Fichte holt, zählen aber mit Sicherheit nicht zu den seriösen Quellen. Denn Blog-Autoren wie dieser Fichtenrubbler, biegen sich ihre Realität so hin, wie sie diese gerne  hätten. Das müssen diese Damen und Herren aber auch. Denn die Widersprüche zwischen dem was in ihrer Gedankenwelt vor sich geht und das was Realität ist, reißt Gräben  auf, die argumentativ und sachlich nicht zu schliessen sind. Jeder Nachweis von Substanz misslingt und jeder Hinweis darauf, wird als unverschämte Störung empfunden und mit einem "Der Westen lügt!" (u.ä.) abgewiesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es um russische Medien geht wirds aber leider allgemein schwierig mit "Primärquellen". Denn die dürfte hier kaum jemand verstehen.


Wenn Quellen verlinkt werden, deren Sprache dem allgemeinen Wissensstand nach die Mehrheit der Nutzer nicht spricht, dann könnte man es vielleicht zur Pflicht machen, dem Ganzen eine einigermaßen gute englische oder deutsche Übersetzung beifügen zu müssen. Irgendein Brücklkruck ÐšÐ°Ðº Brycny sollte sich hier keiner antun müssen.



john-mullins schrieb:


> edit: Pardon Doppelpost. Schreibe vom Ipad  über die App. Der macht es anscheinend nicht automatisch


Es  hat schon was Ironisches, dass diejenigen, welche die USA am meisten  verteufeln, am meisten von deren Technik und Technologie profitieren  (z.B. um hier posten können).



gorgi85 schrieb:


> war genau so wenig gerechtfertigt wie der Irakkrieg.


 Jetzt mal langsam. Wenn die Geschichte uns eines bewiesen hat, dann das staatliche Souveränität kein Tabu sein  darf und wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt, Gewalt immer noch das beste Mittel gegen Gewalt ist. Es gibt anerkannte Kriterien, nach denen ein Staat seine Souveränität  ganz oder teilweise verwirken kann, u.a.:

- Androhung und/oder die Durchführung von Eroberungs- und/oder Vernichtungskriegen gegenüber einen anderen Staat
- Ankündigung und/oder Durchführung des Missbrauchs von Massenvernichtungswaffen, z.B. gegen die eigene Bevölkerung
- Unterstützung von Terrorismus und Terroristen
- sonstige Grausamkeiten gegen die eigene Bevölkerung, die als Vorstufe von Massenmord/Genozid/Demozid einzuordnen sind
- Durchführung oder die Planung von Massenmord/Genozid/Demozid, auch gegen die eigene Bevölkerung

Und jetzt gehen wir die Checkliste mal durch und schauen, wieviel davon auf den Irak  unter Saddam zutreffen und wieviel auf die jetzige Ukraine. Ich komme auf 5 : 0.


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Klar decken sie es mit der Tatsache das sie russische Bürger beschützen aber sie tun es auch tatsächlich und falls die info's stimmen sehe ich Russland sogar im Recht den wenn der Westen das so durchgezogen hat müssen sie gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen haben oder liege ich da falsch ?



Was für Infos ? Und nein, bei uns in Europa ist das Zeitalter der Imperialisten vorbei. Die die es anders sehen leben wohl etwas zurückgeblieben. Die Krim Russen sind es nicht die bedroht wurden, sondern nach den Medien zufolge fühlen sich die Tartaren von den russischen Bürgern bedroht. Kurz nach der Ausrufung der neuen Übergangsregierung, begannen Russen auf der Krim Einrichtungen einzunehmen und es brachen erneut Unruhen aus im Land. Der Hilferuf wäre in einem Fall einer echten Bedrohung durch ukrainische Nationale u rechte Milizen von Nöten, aber die Russen sind da aus anderen Gründen einmarschiert. Nämlich weil die Krim mit diplomatischen Mitteln (dazu gehört auch Repression) in Gefahr lief in Grenzen der Ukraine aus der rurrischen Einflusszone zu verschwinden, das alleine ist der Grund. Eine Gefahr für die Krimrussen hat es niemals gegeben. Russland verstösst gegen die Verträge von 1994.



> Jetzt mal langsam. Wenn die Geschichte uns eines bewiesen hat, dann das staatliche Souveränität kein Tabu sein darf und wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt, Gewalt immer noch das beste Mittel gegen Gewalt ist. Es gibt anerkannte Kriterien, nach denen ein Staat seine Souveränität ganz oder teilweise verwirken kann, u.a.:
> 
> - Androhung und/oder die Durchführung von Eroberungs- und/oder Vernichtungskriegen gegenüber einen anderen Staat
> - Ankündigung und/oder Durchführung des Missbrauchs von Massenvernichtungswaffen, z.B. gegen die eigene Bevölkerung
> ...



Falsch, der Schutz der Minderheiten in der Ukraine obliegt ukrainischen Kräften nicht den russischen. Da ja hinreichend bekannt ist dass keine Gefahr bestand, ist die Sache auch völlig klar. Die Russen füren einen Besatzungskrieg um die Krim, weil sie diplomatisch nicht zu bekommen bzw halten ist. Das ist nicht wie du sagst Gewalt gg Gewalt, sondern russische Gewalt gg den europäischen Frieden. 

Und die Frage hier ist nicht ob das legitim ist oder sonst was, sondern in wie weit wir Europäer mit den Ammis ihnen das erlauben. 

Die Ukraine will in die EU, und sich nun völlig abspalten vom Sklavenhalter Moskau. Genau das ist legitim, und zu 100% nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam. Wenn die Geschichte uns eines bewiesen hat, dann das staatliche Souveränität kein Tabu sein  darf und wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt, Gewalt immer noch das beste Mittel gegen Gewalt ist. Es gibt anerkannte Kriterien, nach denen ein Staat seine Souveränität  ganz oder teilweise verwirken kann, u.a.:
> 
> - Androhung und/oder die Durchführung von Eroberungs- und/oder Vernichtungskriegen gegenüber einen anderen Staat
> - Ankündigung und/oder Durchführung des Missbrauchs von Massenvernichtungswaffen, z.B. gegen die eigene Bevölkerung
> ...


 
Ich hoffe dir ist die deutsche Wikipedia seriös genug. Ansonsten bitte Einwände nennen:

Ich zitere: 

Als Begründung für den Irakkrieg 2003 gab die angreifende „Koalition der Willigen” unter der Führung der USA vor allem eine akute Bedrohung durch Massenvernichtungsmittel seitens des irakischen Diktators Saddam Hussein an. Diese und weitere Begründungen waren vor dem Irakkrieg stark umstritten.[1] Daher verweigerte der UN-Sicherheitsrat die Legitimation des Krieges durch ein UN-Mandat, so dass er völkerrechtlich als illegaler Angriffskrieg gilt. Die genannten Kriegsgründe sind historisch widerlegt und werden oft als absichtliche Irreführung der Weltöffentlichkeit bewertet, da im Irak weder Massenvernichtungsmittel noch Beweise akuter Angriffsabsichten gefunden wurden. Stattdessen wird angeführt, die USA habe durch den Krieg lediglich wirtschaftliche Interessen, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit Erdöl verfolgt.

Du kannst es schön reden wie du willst, die Regierungen der USA und GB haben einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg geführt und wurden dafür NIE bestraft (noch wurden sie von G8 Gipfeln ausgeladen, auch da zeigt sich wieder die westliche Doppelmoral).

Zum Thema Krim: Es wurde eingentlich auch noch nicht erörtert, welches Recht Nikita Chruschtschow hatte, die Krim einfach so zu verschnenken (nach fast 200 Jahren russischer Zugehörigkeit). Weder gehörte ihm die Krim, noch stimmt das mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker überein. Man sollte nicht verschweigen, dass Nikita Chruschtschow selbst Ukrainier war, also ein persönliches Interesse daran hatte.



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Was für Infos ? Und nein, bei uns in Europa ist das Zeitalter der Imperialisten vorbei. Die die es anders sehen leben wohl etwas zurückgeblieben. Die Krim Russen sind es nicht die bedroht wurden, sondern nach den Medien zufolge fühlen sich die Tartaren von den russischen Bürgern bedroht. Kurz nach der Ausrufung der neuen Übergangsregierung, begannen Russen auf der Krim Einrichtungen einzunehmen und es brachen erneut Unruhen aus im Land. Der Hilferuf wäre in einem Fall einer echten Bedrohung durch ukrainische Nationale u rechte Milizen von Nöten, aber die Russen sind da aus anderen Gründen einmarschiert. Nämlich weil die Krim mit diplomatischen Mitteln (dazu gehört auch Repression) in Gefahr lief in Grenzen der Ukraine aus der rurrischen Einflusszone zu verschwinden, das alleine ist der Grund. Eine Gefahr für die Krimrussen hat es niemals gegeben. Russland verstösst gegen die Verträge von 1994.



Was ist eigentlich mit dem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg in Kosvo? Der ist noch gar nicht solange her? Hier in Europa, mit deutscher Beteiligung.

Aber stimmt ja, das war ja der Westen, der darf das ne ?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg in Kosvo? Der ist noch gar nicht solange her? Hier in Europa, mit deutscher Beteiligung.
> 
> Aber stimmt ja, das war ja der Westen, der darf das ne ?


 
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Kosovo Krieg mit der Lage in der Ukraine vergleichen oder?
Jedenfalls kann ich noch keinen Genozid auf der Krim beobachten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft den Kosovo Krieg mit der Lage in der Ukraine vergleichen oder?
> Jedenfalls kann ich noch keinen Genozid auf der Krim beobachten.



D'accord. Es bleibt allerdings ein Angriffskrieg ohne UN-Mandat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

*moderativer Hinweis*

Bitte antwortet nicht auf Troll-/Offtopic-/...Posts. Wir müssen jedes Zitat einzeln rauseditieren, wenn der Müll gelöscht wird.




Seeefe schrieb:


> So wie ich grad gelesen habe, hat der Kommandeur der Schwarzmeerflotte dem Ukrainischen Militär auf der Krim ein Ultimatum bis 4Uhr Dienstagmorgen gestellt, sich zu ergeben. Andernfalls wird angegriffe.
> 
> Also ich darf doch bitten, "Wir möchten nur dafür sorgen das der Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird", ja die Geschichte zeigt ja auch so oft, das ein Konflikt mit einem Militäreinsatz immer schön friedlich von statten gegangen ist.
> 
> Das was Russland da treibt, ist ein unnötiges Spiel mit dem Feuer. Ich sehe nicht das Menschenrechte der ethnischen Russen auf der Krim verletzt worden sind, ein Angriff ist mehr als unnötig und widerrechtlich.



Ich würde das schon nicht mehr als "Spiel" bezeichnen. Wenn sich russische Kommandeure als Oberbefehlshaber der ukrainischen Staatskräfte positionieren, dann ist das ein Angriffskrieg im fortgeschrittenen Stadium der totalen Okupation...




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> die klitschko e-mails :
> ich verstehe das ihr die quelle nicht als sehr seriös empfindet aber wie sonnst sollen nachrichten verbreitet werden die von regierungen und den medien totgeschwiegen werden ?
> ich dachte am anfang auch an einen fake aber so langsam zweifel ich echt dran , vorallem wenn man feststellt das auf nachrichten portalen kommentare mit gepostete links sehr schnell von der moderation entfernt werden ...



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Webseiten ein gewisses Interesse an gesitteten Diskussionen haben? Was bei Verbreitung von Lügen unmöglich wird? Ggf. wurden sie sogar dazu aufgefordert, illegtime Inhalte zu entfernen - gesetzlich verpflichtet wären sie dazu.
(Aussagen ohne Bewertung oder Kenntnis der Links, die du ansprichst. Nur als allgemeine Antwort, warum das entfernen von strittigen Aussagen in aller Regel eher ein Indiz dafür ist, dass diese haltlos sind, denn dafür, dass sie stimmen)



> außerdem hat sich anonymous selbst zu wort gemeldet ...



Ähh - gehts hier noch um Legitimtät?



> ich habe außerdem entdeckt das russische medien sowie das staatsfernsehen berichtet haben das ukrainische faschisten von der nato ausgebildet wurden um unruhe zu stiften



Von dem, was russischen Medien so an Berichten nachgesagt wird, sind erhebliche Teile erfunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob das an den Medien selbst liegt - oder an denen, die über sie berichten. Aber da ich (und die meisten anderen hier) russisch nicht verstehe, bleiben mir sowieso nur Berichte darüber/(angebliche?) Übersetzungen daraus. Und die sind auf alle Fälle eine unbrauchbare Informationsquelle - egal auf welchem Level die Fehler reinkommen.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Russland und die Krim , jetzt mal ehrlich , hat der Westen echt gedacht das Russland sich so einfach die Krim wegnehmen lässt ?



Russland hat die Krim vor über 60 Jahren weggegeben. Da gibt es nichts zu nehmen. Wenn man umgekehrt bedenkt, dass sie selbst erst iirc im frühen 19 Jhd. unterjocht haben, ist das ein relativ langer Zeitraum.



> Mich hätte es aber auch sehr gewundert wenn Russland nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert wäre , da die Krim eine sehr wichtige strategische Position ist .



Die militärische Nutzung der Krim durch Russland war nie bedroht, sondern vertraglich gesichert. Diesen Teil riskiert Putin im Gegenteil sogar. Denn es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass sich die russische Flotte aus Sewastopol verabschieden muss, fall es zu einem größeren Krieg kommt und Russland unterliegt.



> Klar decken sie es mit der Tatsache das sie russische Bürger beschützen aber sie tun es auch tatsächlich und falls die info's stimmen sehe ich Russland sogar im Recht den wenn der Westen das so durchgezogen hat müssen sie gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen haben oder liege ich da falsch ?



Was hat der Westen denn "durchgezogen"? Wovor wollen sie die Russen beschützen?
Die von westlich orientierten Urkainern (!) eingesetzte neue Regierung ist sicherlich alles andere als Freundlich gegenüber den Russen eingestellt. Aber sie hat bislang genau 0 Maßnahmen gegen diese Unternehmen. Die Gewalt auf der Krim geht primär von den dortigen Russen aus (kein Wunder - sie sind nunmal klar die Mehrheit), da braucht es keine 10.000de russische Soldaten. Erst recht nicht zum Schutz der Bevölkerung vor der russischen Armee, die bislang überhaupt noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten ist und jetzt vom russischen Militär angegriffen wird.
Wenn da jemand einmarschieren sollte, dann ggf. die UN zum Schutz der Krimtataren. Die wurden schon einmal von den Russen vertrieben und gegen kulturell verwandte Gruppierungen hat Russland auch in jüngerer Vergangenheit gekämpft.

Alles andere hätte man durchaus unter aufmerksame Beobachtung stellen können - aber für eine Armee, die binnen 48 Stunden in derartige Stärke antreten kann, bestand definitiv kein Anlass, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt präventiv einzumarschieren.




Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn Quellen verlinkt werden, deren Sprache dem allgemeinen Wissensstand nach die Mehrheit der Nutzer nicht spricht, dann könnte man es vielleicht zur Pflicht machen, dem Ganzen eine einigermaßen gute englische oder deutsche Übersetzung beifügen zu müssen. Irgendein Brücklkruck ÐšÐ°Ðº Brycny sollte sich hier keiner antun müssen.



Seriöse Übersetzungen sind leider sehr teuer. Es steht aber sicherlich jedem Diskussionsteilnehmer frei, eine englisch- oder deutschprachige Quelle einzufordern.


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Falsch, der Schutz der Minderheiten in der Ukraine obliegt ukrainischen Kräften nicht den russischen.


 Lies bitte nochmal genau. Ich habe nirgends das Vorgehen von Russland gerechtfertigt, eben weil keines der genannten Punkte zutrifft, dahingegen befürworte ich Maßnahmen gegen Russland und zum Schutz der Ukraine, eben weil der erste Punkt zutrifft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dir ist die deutsche Wikipedia seriös genug. Ansonsten bitte Einwände nennen:


Es ist ja nicht so das Saddam und sein Regime in der jüngeren Vergangenheit Massenvernichtungswaffen z.B. gegen die Kurden eingesetzt haben und auch sonst trafen alle genannten Punkte auf sein Regime zu.



> Was ist eigentlich mit dem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg in Kosvo? Der ist noch gar nicht solange her? Hier in Europa, mit deutscher Beteiligung.


Der Sicherheitsrat ist eine politische Bumsbude, wo Russland und China regelmäßig über Menschenschlächter und anderes Gesindel die schützende Hand halten. Von daher Pillepalle was der zu den Interventionen des Westens meint. Das man dahingegen ethnische Säuberungen unterbindet, wie sie von Seiten Jugoslawiens, allen vorran von Serbien und seinen Freischälern, gegenüber den Albanern begangen wurden, versteht sich von selbst. Was Nichtstun für zivile Opfer mit sich bringt, hat man ja im Bosnienkrieg gesehen.


€: Ich sollte öfters mal aktualisieren während ich einen Beitrag schreibe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Lies bitte nochmal genau. Ich habe nirgends das Vorgehen von Russland gerechtfertigt, eben weil keines der genannten Punkte zutrifft, dahingegen befürworte ich Maßnahmen gegen Russland und zum Schutz der Ukraine, eben weil der erste Punkt zutrifft.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so das Saddam und sein Regime in der jüngeren Vergangenheit Massenvernichtungswaffen z.B. gegen die Kurden eingesetzt haben und auch sonst trafen alle genannten Punkte auf sein Regime zu.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem ist jeder Angriffskrieg ohne UN-Mandat ein Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht, egal wie du es drehst und wendest. Punkt.

Was ist das Völkerrecht denn noch wert wenn sich jede Vetomacht eigenmächtig raussucht was gut und schlecht ist?


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist jeder Angriffskrieg ohne UN-Mandat ein Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht, egal wie du es drehst und wendest. Punkt.
> 
> Was ist das Völkerrecht denn noch wert wenn sich jede Vetomacht eigenmächtig raussucht was gut und schlecht ist?


 
Derartige Dinge könnten man in einem anderen Thread diskutieren.
Aber für diesen hier ist das zu weit weg. Einfach zu komplex.


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du hast gesagt so eine Reaktion Russlands wäre vorraussehbar, ich finde nicht dass es so ist. 

Um es mal so auszudrücken, Kriege mit einem falschen Vorwand können in Afrika oder Nahost angezettelt werden und da ist es auch egal wer sie anzettelt, aber nicht in Europa, so ist halt die Welt ... 

Passiert so was bei uns ist das ein Unrecht, jetzt ist es passiert und es ist unrecht. Und es war nicht zu erwarten dass die Krim eingenommen wird, es war eine unwarscheinliche Reaktion Russlands denn so weit bei den heutigen Beziehungen einzudringen ist ein sehr gefährliches Unterfangen. Westliche Zeitungen schreiben vom Irrsinn Putins ... 

Meiner Meinung hat er auch falsch kalkuliert, denn die Folgen für Russland, ihren Finanzsektor u Wirtschaft werden verherrend. Was zu erwarten sein wird ist auf jeden Fall dass die Handelsbeziehungen sehr leiden werden, Investoren verlassen seit Samstag Russland. Der GasHandel wird durch andere ersetzt, Norwegen und Holland dürften sich freuen so wie die Übersee. Dazu noch Sanktionen ..... Putin zerstört gerade sehr wichtige Beziehungen nach Europa, und ich kann es nicht glauben dass das im Interesse Russlands liegt. Genau so wenig ein kalter Krieg, der letzte kostette Russland seine Staatsform als Sowietunion, was würde der nächste kosten den völligen bankrott ? Wenn Europa wichtig ist, sollte man hier keine territorialen Ansprüche hegen, denn man streitet nicht mit Abnehmern die Alternativen haben. 

Putin ist schlecht für Russland und bei diesem Pokerspiel wird er es zu verantworten haben dass Russland Langzeitfolgen tragen wird.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt so eine Reaktion Russlands wäre vorraussehbar, ich finde nicht dass es so ist.
> 
> Um es mal so auszudrücken, Kriege mit einem falschen Vorwand können in Afrika oder Nahost angezettelt werden und da ist es auch egal wer sie anzettelt, aber nicht in Europa, so ist halt die Welt ...
> 
> ...



Interessante Ansicht !
Ich denke aber es würde anders kommen den die EU ist zu sehr von Russland abhängig .
Klar du hast schon recht das wir das Gas von anderen Ländern nutzen könnten aber Russland ist nun mal billig und durch jegliche Sanktion würden wir uns nur selbst ein Bein stellen .
Selbst wenn wir Sanktionen verhängen würden bräuchten wir Russland auf kurz oder lang , das gleiche gilt auch für die USA.


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die EU ist nicht von Russland so abhängig, wie Russland von der EU, merkt man doch jetzt schon nach gerade mal erst 2 Tagen am Rubel. Knapp über 20% (nur wenn mal will) des europäischen Gases fließen aus Russland. Die Ukraine ist in dem Fall viel wichtiger weil sie der Knotenpunkt für Ostgas ist. Über sie könnten wir asiatisches Gas kaufen, was uns ja genau aus dem Grund nicht erreicht weil die Russen die ukrainischen Gasgeschäfte kontrollieren. Und glaub mir, genau dann wäre es billig. Jetzt ist nichts billig Europa zahlt einen recht hohen Preis für sein Gas an Russland. Schon seit Jahren wollen ethliche Staaten weg von Gazprom.

Durch den Abbau von Schieferngas werden sich einige Länder in Europa eh mit Gas versorgen, und im Stande sein zu exportieren. So oder so wird Russland seinen Einfluss auf Europa verlieren.


----------



## XPrototypeX (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Währenddessen feierte das Regime einige Propagandaerfolge. 1935 stimmte das Saarland für eine Rückkehr ins Reich und wurde eingegliedert, 1936 verbesserten die Olympischen Spiele das Ansehen im Ausland, im gleichen Jahr erfolgte die erneute Besetzung des entmilitarisierten Rheinlands. Die aggressive Expansion über die deutschen Grenzen hinaus begann mit dem Anschluss von Österreich im Jahr 1938, der unter dem Jubel großer Teile der Bevölkerung betrieben wurde, woraufhin Deutschland als „Großdeutsches Reich“ bezeichnet wurde (vgl. Großdeutsche Lösung) – ab dem 26. Juni 1943 trug das Deutsche Reich hinfort auch offiziell den Namen Großdeutsches Reich. Gemäß dem Münchner Abkommen erreichte Hitler im November 1938 die Annexion des mehrheitlich von Deutschen besiedelten Sudetenlandes.
> 
> Erst als Deutschland im März 1939 auch in das restliche Tschechien einmarschierte und es als „Protektorat Böhmen und Mähren“ dem Reichsgebiet zuschlug, ebenso wie das von Litauen rückabgetretene Memelland, erkannten die anderen Staaten den Fehler, den sie mit ihrer Beschwichtigungspolitik (Appeasement-Politik) begangen hatten.



Zitat: 
Deutschland
Rubrik: Nationalsozialistische Diktatur (1933–1945) 

Wer erkennt parallelen? 

Es waren ja seitens EU und USA Wirtschaftssanktionen geplant. Ich halte diese zu mindestens von Seitens EU für nicht durchfürbar. Da sind vor allem die deutsche und russische Wirtschaft zu eng mit einander verbunden.


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Waren ?  

Die EU genau so wie die USA werden Sanktionen aussprechen. Großbritanien, Italien und quasi der Rest der EU drängt auf Härte in der Hinsicht, nur Frankreich und Deutschland fordern einen engeren Dialog zur Russland. 

Obama gerät zu Hause immer mehr unter Druck, im Kabinet macht sich starke Kritik breit. Die Ammis sind es seit längerem wohl nicht mehr gewohnt auf andere Staaten einzugehen vlt auch ein Glück für alle dass kein Bush mehr im weißen Haus sitzt  

Ab morgen wird zudem mit der Türkei gesprochen, als strategisch sehr wichtiges Natomitglied zeigen sie große Besorgniss um ihre Tataren auf der Krim. Man stelle sich nur vor die würden Schiffe hinschicken um ihre ethnische Minderheit zu beschützen  

Aber geht ja alles mit rechten Dinge zu bei Herr Putin, man muss Leute ja auch dann mal beschützen wenn keine Gefahr lauert ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Interessante Ansicht !
> Ich denke aber es würde anders kommen den die EU ist zu sehr von Russland abhängig .


 
Jein. 
Die EU wickelt zwar rund 9% ihres Handels mit Russland ab. Aber: Umgekehrt entfällt rund die Hälfte von Russlands Außenhandel auf die EU. Und in ein nicht unerheblicher weiterer Teil auf Osteuropäische Staaten, denen die EU vermutlich lieber ist, als ein Handelspartner, der bei Lust und Laune mal eben einmarschiert.
Russland hat also weitaus mehr zu verlieren, während die EU sich Sanktionen leisten kann - insbesondere wenn die USA vorprescht. Denn Handelsreduzierungen sind nur dann wirklich schädlich, wenn andere in die Lücke preschen. Wenn andere auch sanktionieren, wird ein Teil der Warenströme schlichtweg unter den Sanktionierern neu aufgeteilt. Dann ist der auch der absolute Verlust für Russland deutlich höher, als für die Sanktionierenden.

Einzig die Energiepolitik müsste man noch einmal ein Bisschen durchdenken.
Aber glücklicherweise ist Deutschland ja gerade dabei, eigentlich überflüssige Kohlekraftwerke en Masse ans Netz gehen zu lassen. Die sollten den Wegfall von ein paar Gaskraftwerken gut kompensieren 
(heizen mit Kohle ist auch keine große Kunst und man hat noch ein 3/4tel Jahr bis zum nächsten Winter, um sich vorzubereiten)




XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Deutschland
> Rubrik: Nationalsozialistische Diktatur (1933–1945)
> 
> Wer erkennt parallelen?



Die wenig überraschende Parallele ist Nationalismus. Dafür kannst du noch zahlreiche weitere Beispiele finden. Die weiteren Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten daraus sind aber vielfältig.


----------



## Anticrist (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Visit Russia - before Russia visits you

Es wird nicht viel passieren, dafür sitzen die Russen auf zu vielen, zu wichtigen Rohstoffen. Es wird ein paar Alibi-Sanktionen geben, mehr nicht.
Die Krim als Hauptstützpunkt der Schwarzmeerflotte, ist nicht weniger wichtig als ein Syrien mit Assad, daher wird hier auch nicht viel Verhandlungsspielraum sein.
Die Russen würden es Putin nie verzeihen, würde er die Krim-Russen an Kiew "ausliefern" - er muss mit harter Hand durchgreifen, andernfalls würde er sein gesamtes politsches Erbe aufs Spiel setzen.
Putin wird aus der Krim ein Protektorat machen und die Welt wird zusehen


----------



## gorgi85 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Deutschland hat aber Gas Reserven für 2 Jahre ? 

Sogar Osteuropa hat Reserven für ca 1 - 1,5 Jahre so viel ich weiss. Und ganz Europa ist schon seit Jahren auf dem Weg sich unabhängig zu machen vom russischen Gas und Öl, weshalb GazProm in letzten Jahren die Preise für den Westen runterschraubte und noch Rabatte verteilte. Es würde jedoch im Falle eines Ausbleibens von Alternativen Konzernen doch etwas teurer werden. Beim ÖL wäre dies im Preis spürbar bei Gas eher weniger bzw vorrübergehend.

Um es so zu sagen, die Energiepolitik wäre unter Umständen das kleinere Problem. Deutschland würde eher martkwirtschaftliche Aufträge verlieren wie von VW und Siemens. 

Russland ist sehr abhängig von Europa, 80% der Investitionen kommen von hier. Reissen die ab steht bald die Wirtschaft. Schon jetzt erkennt man die Auswirkungen, glaube die Gazprom Aktie hat in 2 Tagen 1/5 ihres Wertes verloren und Russland steht vor der Rezession. Wenn es noch einen Handelsboykot seitens Europa gibt, dann wird es sehr gefährlich. 

Putin hat praktisch nichts in der Hand, er würde unsere Finanz u Wirtschaftswelt zwar verletzten, aber nicht langhaltig. Die eigene würde er faktisch zerstören. Es wirkt als ob Putin sehr überhastet in die Ukraine eingefallen ist, aus Schreck um die Krim, ohne weiteren genauen Plan. Hier erkennt man die Möglichkeiten Russlands ganz gut, das aggressive Handeln erklärt sich daraus dass Russland nichts gegen den Westen aufzustellen hat, ähnlich wie im kalten Krieg der 70er u 80er Jahre...


----------



## loser321 (5. März 2014)

Es geht doch gar nicht um die Leute auf der Krim. 

Es gab mal bei bei der Wiedervereinigung Zusagen das es keine Nato Osterweiterung über die BRD hinaus geben wird. Und wo genau stehen die "Iran-Abwehrracketen" der USA jetzt?

Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das die Reaktion der Russen nicht vorhersehbar war.

Warum wurden Verträge die Steinmeier damals ausgehandelt hat nicht eingehalten? Weil die Eskalation gewollt war.

Für die USA ist es überlebenswichtig das es zw. RU und der EU keine Ahnnäherung gibt. Und DE wird das in seinem Kadavergehorsam auch ausführen, auch wen es sich damit EUweit am meisten schadet.

Putin hat bei seiner Pressekonferenz mehr als genug Spielraum für eine friedliche, sanktionslose Lösung angeboten. Aber das ist von US-Seite gar nicht gewollt.

Nun ja wir werden sehen. Mir tut die Bevölkerung leid.


Lesen: "The Grand Chessboard"
ist alles nur ein grosses Spiel

Ah ja nochwas Kissinger sagte das die Ukraine nur die Blaupause für Russland sei, warum wohl hat Putin NGO's verboten und rausgeschmissen.

Noch ein interessanter Link:
http://www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Visit Russia - before Russia visits you
> 
> Es wird nicht viel passieren, dafür sitzen die Russen auf zu vielen, zu wichtigen Rohstoffen. Es wird ein paar Alibi-Sanktionen geben, mehr nicht.
> Die Krim als Hauptstützpunkt der Schwarzmeerflotte, ist nicht weniger wichtig als ein Syrien mit Assad, daher wird hier auch nicht viel Verhandlungsspielraum sein.
> ...



Was eigentlich auch das richtige ist. Die Krim war fast 200 Jahre russisch bevor Nikita Chrutschow (ein Ukrainer) die Krim an die Ukraine verschenkte, ein Schritt der weder durch die sowjetische Verfassumg noch durch das Völkerrecht (Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker) gedeckt war. Ein Aspekt der im der aktuellen Debatte nicht ausreichend beleuchtet wird.

Warum lässt man die Bevölkerung der Krim nicht wählen, ob sie zur Ukraine oder Russland gehören will? Das wäre eine demokratische und diplonatische Lösung.


----------



## loser321 (5. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum lässt man die Bevölkerung der Krim nicht wählen, ob sie zur Ukraine oder Russland gehören will? Das wäre eine demokratische und diplonatische Lösung.



Genau das hat Putin bei der Pressekonferenz ja gesagt plus das man die Verträge von Steini einhalten soll.

Aber keine Angst das zweite wird niemals passieren den dann wäre der Konflikt fast vorbei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Putin hat bei seiner Pressekonferenz mehr als genug Spielraum für eine friedliche, sanktionslose Lösung angeboten. Aber das ist von US-Seite gar nicht gewollt.


 
Was für Spielraum hat er denn gegeben?
Ich wüsste nicht, dass Russland irgendwelche Forderungen oder Bedingungen stellt. Wie auch? Offiziell ist Russland ja überhaupt nicht einmarschiert. Die militärischen Einheiten auf der Krim müsste man, nach Putins lesart, als paramilitärische Terroristen behandeln, in deren Namen Putin nunmal nicht sprechen kann.

Das einzig konstruktive, was man aus Russland bislang gehört hat, war die Forderung nach Schutz der russischen Bevölkerung.
Eine Forderung, die ohne Gefahr für selbige abstrakt war und die derzeit auch nicht umgesetzt werden könnte, ohne dass die ukrainische Polizei und Streitkräfte zunächst eine Rückeroberung der von "unbekannt" eroberten Krim durchführen. Denn derzeit haben da gewisse überhaupt-nicht-russische-russisch-sprechende-russisch-ausgerüstete-von-unbekannt-sehr-gut-ausgebildete Soldaten die Kontrolle an sich gerissen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was eigentlich auch das richtige ist. Die Krim war fast 200 Jahre russisch bevor Nikita Chrutschow (ein Ukrainer) die Krim an die Ukraine verschenkte, ein Schritt der weder durch die sowjetische Verfassumg noch durch das Völkerrecht (Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker) gedeckt war. Ein Aspekt der im der aktuellen Debatte nicht ausreichend beleuchtet wird.



Die Krim wurde 200 Jahre von Russland beherrscht. "russisch" war sie, zumindest bis zu nahezu vollständigen Vertreibung zuvor ansässiger Ethnien, deswegen noch lange nicht. Ein Aspekt, den vermutlich auch die russische Seite nicht alzu detailliert beleuchten möchte.



> Warum lässt man die Bevölkerung der Krim nicht wählen, ob sie zur Ukraine oder Russland gehören will? Das wäre eine demokratische und diplonatische Lösung.


 
Soweit, dass man über demokratische Ansätze nachdenken könnte, ist man leider noch lange nicht. Derzeit ist das Parlament der Krim besetzt, die örtlichen Sicherheitskräfte werden mit vorgehaltener Waffe an ihrer Arbeit beschränkt, im ukrainischen Teil der Bevölkerung soll es mittlerweile Fluchtbewegungen geben. Und da willst du wählen?


----------



## loser321 (5. März 2014)

Er sagte das die Verträge die Steinmeier ausgehandelt hat eingehalten werden müssen und das erst dann richtig gewählt werden kann.

Woher soll er den wissen was das für Milizen mit russischer Ausstattung sind. Vielleicht hat die Armee ein klein wenig Material an die Bürgerwehr verschenkt/verkauft. Also für mich sehen die wie Ukrainer aus.


----------



## gorgi85 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

loser du glaubst wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann ....


----------



## loser321 (5. März 2014)

Nein aber an dieses  hier...


----------



## gorgi85 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja dann wünsche ich gute Besserung


----------



## loser321 (5. März 2014)

Interessante Wendung...

http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140305/267984319.html

Den Angaben zufolge setzte Paet die EU-Außenbeauftragten davon in Kenntnis, was er bei Treffen in Kiew erfahren hatte. „(Die Ärztin) Olga Bogomolez, die die Verletzten auf dem Maidan behandelt hatte, informierte mich über Scharfschützen, die Menschen in Kiew töteten. Ihr zufolge deuten alle Indizien darauf hin, dass Menschen auf beiden rivalisierenden Seiten von ein und denselben Scharfschützen
erschossen wurden“, sagte Paet. Bogomolez habe ihm auch Bilder
gezeigt und gesagt, dass in allen Fällen die gleiche Munition genutzt worden und Menschen auf gleiche Art getötet worden seien.


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Interessante theorie :

Neue Milliarden-Schulden: IWF gibt Ukraine zur Plünderung frei | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

DWN und Konsorten sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen: Psiram - Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Jetzt ist es offiziel:

Der Putsch vom Maidan ist rechtswidrig.

Telefonat mit Catherine Ashton angeblich abgehört: Was wussten die Maidan-Chefs über die Scharfschützen? - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

PS:  Das Außenministerium Estlands bestätigte in einer Pressemeldung, der Telefonmitschnitt sei „authentisch“. 

Man kann es versuchen schön zureden wie man will. Es hat sich bestätigt, was zum Teil hier im Thread vermutet wurde. Es war (wie schon so oft) eine inszenierte Demo um eine dem Westen nicht genehme, durch eine genehme Regierung zu ersetzen.

Damit steht fest, die Souveränität der Ukraine wurde zuerst vom Westen verletzt.


----------



## loser321 (6. März 2014)

Es ist vorbei: Putin hat sich totgelacht.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...roessten-unwahrheiten-von-putin-12834046.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit steht fest, die Souveränität der Ukraine wurde zuerst vom Westen verletzt.


 
Damit steht mal wieder fest, dass die BILD gerne dicke Schlagzeilen druckt.
Ansonsten gibt es nur Unbekannte. Denn sollten sich die Zweifel an der Regime-Zugehörigkeit der Scharfschützen bestätigen, die schon weiter oben thematisiert wurden (und zwar mit einer brauchbareren Quelle), dann haben wir schlichtweg noch eine weitere, unbekannte Partei: Alte Regierung, 2-3 Geschmacksrichtungen Demonstranten, Russland und irgend jemand, der angehörige mehrerer Seiten ermorden lässt. Wer das ist (und ob er ggf. doch zu einer -und wenn ja: welcher?- der genannten Gruppen gehört), ist unbekannt.

Mit der Legitimtät der neuen Regierung hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Das ukrainische Volk hat gegen den Präsidenten demonstriert, dass urkainische Parlament hat ihn, entsprechend der ukrainischen Verfassung, abgesetzt und eine Übergangsregierung eingesetzt. Die Hintermänner von Scharfschützen haben in dem juristischen Vorgang keine Rolle gespielt, ihre Identität kann keinen Unterschied machen.

Für die Friedenspolitik in der Ukraine wäre es aber sehr interessant, ob es neben gut bewaffneten und ausgebildeten und von den Sicherheitsorganen nicht kontrollierbaren Leuten, die Landesteile erobern, auch noch gut bewaffnete und ausgebildete und von den Sicherheitsorganen nicht kontrollierbare Leute gibt, die reihenweise Morde begehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Friedenspolitik in der Ukraine wäre es aber sehr interessant, ob es neben gut bewaffneten und ausgebildeten und von den Sicherheitsorganen nicht kontrollierbaren Leuten, die Landesteile erobern, auch noch gut bewaffnete und ausgebildete und von den Sicherheitsorganen nicht kontrollierbare Leute gibt, die reihenweise Morde begehen.


 
Das ist aber eigentlich die Aufgabe der ukrainischen Polizei bzw. der Ermittlungsbehörden.
Nur in wie weit sind die Behörden willig die Sachlage überhaupt aufzuklären?
Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass Putin auf den Teppich zurück kehrt und dann warten wir mal die neuen russischen Wahlen ab was am Ende wirklich bei rauskommt.
Stehen eigentlich schon Kandidaten fest?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

"eigentlich" wäre das deren Aufgabe und ich hoffe mal, dass sie auch daran arbeiten. Aber da der ukrainische Staatsaparat derzeit irgendwo zwischen der Abwicklung eines möglicherweise hochkorrupten, auf alle Fälle aber tief in den Institutionen verankerten Regimes und der Abwehr einer militärischen Invasion festhängt, während man zeitgleich eine Wahl organisieren und einen Wahlkampf führen müsste, rechne ich so schnell mit keinen Ergebnissen. Dass das Thema erst jetzt und nur auf indirektem Wege an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und Janukowitsch seinerzeit nicht viel gegen die Schützen zu unternommen haben scheint, lässt ohnehin befürchten, dass keinerlei Beweise gesammelt wurden. Wochen später die Spur von unbekannten Profi-Killern aufzunehmen, wenn man genau 0 Indizien hat, dürfte verdammt schwer werden. Im konkreten Fall hat man ja nicht einmal ein Motiv, mit dem man arbeiten könnte und im unmittelbaren Umfeld ist soviel passiert, dass einem "ungewöhnliche" Beobachtungen von Zeugen nichts nützen.

"zusammenbrechender Staat" und "zuverlässige Strafverfolgung" haben noch nie zusammengepasst.


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber eigentlich die Aufgabe der ukrainischen Polizei bzw. der Ermittlungsbehörden.
> Nur in wie weit sind die Behörden willig die Sachlage überhaupt aufzuklären?
> Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass Putin auf den Teppich zurück kehrt und dann warten wir mal die neuen russischen Wahlen ab was am Ende wirklich bei rauskommt.
> Stehen eigentlich schon Kandidaten fest?



naja der sieger steht ja jetzt schon fest  

achja putin ist ja für den friedensnobelpreis nominiert, wieder ne top nominierung von denen


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Putin hat die Schützen beauftragt? 
Möglich ist alles.
Natürlich muss er als möglicher Friedensnobelpreisträger auch was liefern. 
Obama wurde auch ausgezeichnet und später hat er dann Drohnen geliefert. 
Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## gorgi85 (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich schweife mal bissel mit ab^^ 

Dieses Jahr ist ein Rekordjahr, noch nie sind so viele Vorschläge für den Nobelpreis eingegangen, denke das erklärt auch den von Putin  

Und zum Thema, Russland wurden heute die ersten Sanktionen mitgeteilt seitens der USA, weitere sind sehr möglich wenn erforderlich.


----------



## jamie (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich habe Augenzeugenberichte gesehen von Ukrainern, die wiederum sagten, ihre Söhne seien von den USA bezahlt worden, auf dem Maiden Gewalt aus zu üben. Was auch erklären würde, wohin die 5 Milliarden Dollar (zumindest zum Teil) geflossen sind.
Das passt auch gut mit den Videos zusammen, die man im Netz so sehen kann. Auf denen ist exzessive Gewalt gegen die passiv agierenden Sicherheitskräfte zu sehen. Also das Gegenteil von dem, was uns "unsere" Medien immer verkaufen wollen. 
Also haben wir wohl Destabilisierung durch die Ammis.
Macht auch Sinn, denn die Ukraine liegt, ebenso wie z.B. auch Syrien, in dern sogenannten Rimlands. Somit ist ein Engagement der Amerikaner, im Abgleich mit ihrem sonstigen Verhalten, nicht nur plausible, sondern sicher.
Dass Russland da aus eigenem Interesse kontern muss, liegt auf der Hand.
Die Ukrainer und die, die wirklich für Demokratie demonstriert haben, sind die gekniffenen.
Und die EU kann sich dabei gleich die Ukraine (teilweise) einverleiben und wir gewinnen z.B. einen neuen Absatzmarkt und schwächen einen der letzten Gegenpole zu den USA (die Russen).


----------



## loser321 (6. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit steht mal wieder fest, dass die BILD gerne dicke Schlagzeilen druckt.
> Ansonsten gibt es nur Unbekannte. Denn sollten sich die Zweifel an der Regime-Zugehörigkeit der Scharfschützen bestätigen, die schon weiter oben thematisiert wurden (und zwar mit einer brauchbareren Quelle), dann haben wir schlichtweg noch eine weitere, unbekannte Partei: Alte Regierung, 2-3 Geschmacksrichtungen Demonstranten, Russland und irgend jemand, der angehörige mehrerer Seiten ermorden lässt. Wer das ist (und ob er ggf. doch zu einer -und wenn ja: welcher?- der genannten Gruppen gehört), ist unbekannt.
> 
> Mit der Legitimtät der neuen Regierung hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Das ukrainische Volk hat gegen den Präsidenten demonstriert, dass urkainische Parlament hat ihn, entsprechend der ukrainischen Verfassung, abgesetzt und eine Übergangsregierung eingesetzt. Die Hintermänner von Scharfschützen haben in dem juristischen Vorgang keine Rolle gespielt, ihre Identität kann keinen Unterschied machen.
> ...



Lol

Er wurde eben nicht Verfassungsgemäss abgesetzt. 

Es heisst: die ukrainischen Gesetze sehen 3 Möglichkeiten für den Präsidenten vor, seine Macht zu verlieren – Tod, persönlicher Rücktritt oder Impeachment … also durch das Verfassungsgericht, das Oberste Gericht und das Parlament.

Das Verfassungsgericht wurde übergangen und danach aufgelöst. Ich wüsste nicht was die neuen Machthaber legitimiert ausser das die EU/US sie anerkennen. Hat Putin in seiner Rede klar gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich habe Augenzeugenberichte gesehen von Ukrainern, die wiederum sagten, ihre Söhne seien von den USA bezahlt worden, auf dem Maiden Gewalt aus zu üben. Was auch erklären würde, wohin die 5 Milliarden Dollar (zumindest zum Teil) geflossen sind.
> Das passt auch gut mit den Videos zusammen, die man im Netz so sehen kann. Auf denen ist exzessive Gewalt gegen die passiv agierenden Sicherheitskräfte zu sehen.



Exzessive Gewalt gegen passive Personen habe ich noch auf keinem Video von nirgendwo gesehen. Für gewöhnlich verteidigen sich Leute nämlich. Davon abgesehen bräuchte man zur Untermauerung deines ersten Absatzes ein Video, das zeigt, wie US-Beamte Ukrainer dafür bezahlen, dass sie Gewalt ausüben.



> Also haben wir wohl Destabilisierung durch die Ammis.



Nö.
Also haben wir Leute, die behaupten, die Amis würden heimliche Destabilisierung beteiligen. Aber die hatten wir vorher auch schon. Was wir bis auf weiteres nicht haben, sind irgendwelche gesicherten Fakten oder gar eine representative Untersuchung, wer mit welchen Methoden wieviel Einfluss auf welchen Prozess aus(ge)übt hat.



> Dass Russland da aus eigenem Interesse kontern muss, liegt auf der Hand.



Für mich liegt das nicht auf der Hand, dass ein Land einen Eroberungsfeldzug starten muss, wenn es im Nachbarland Demonstrationen gibt - vollkommen egal, auf welcher Basis.




loser321 schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> Er wurde eben nicht Verfassungsgemäss abgesetzt.
> 
> Es heisst: die ukrainischen Gesetze sehen 3 Möglichkeiten für den Präsidenten vor, seine Macht zu verlieren – Tod, persönlicher Rücktritt oder Impeachment … also durch das Verfassungsgericht, das Oberste Gericht und das Parlament.



Davon höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal. Mein bisheriger Stand war, dass das Parlament normalerweise eine Gerichtliche Untersuchungskomission einberufen soll, um Beweise zu sammeln - dann aber alleine entscheidet. Bei ausreichender Informationslage könnte es demnach auch direkt zum Entschluss übergehen. Der einzige Punkt, der noch unklar zu sein scheint, ist die Anzahl der benötigten Stimmen: 3/4 der Parlamentsmitglieder oder 3/4 der anwesenden Parlamentsmitglieder. Letzteres wurde afaik erreicht, ersteres nicht. Die richtige Lesart müsste jetzt das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht festlegen (ich persönlich wäre für letztere, denn ansonsten wäre es z.B. unmöglich, einen Präsidenten abzusetzten, der 1/4 der Parlamentarier inhaftieren lässt) - aber sowas kann dauern.

Da "Legitimität des Präsidenten ausstehend da Verfassung unklar" vermutlich kein explizit in der Verfassung geregelter Absatz ist, würde damit der Passus zu einem nicht arbeitsfähigen Präsidenten in Kraft treten. Der übrigens auch bei einem geflohenen, nicht verfügbaren Präsidenten passt. In diesem Fall übernimmt der Parlamentspräsident die aktiven Funktionen in Vertretung, bis ein neuer Präsident gewählt werden kann/der alte wieder zur Verfügung steht.
Genau das ist in der Ukraine derzeit der Fall.
Putin hält diese Anwendung der Gesetze wohl für falsch, viele andere (inkl. mir) für richtig. Entscheiden könnte es wohl allenfalls ein Verfassungsrichter - womit sich die Katze in den Schwanz beist:
Tuchynow ist derzeit in seiner Position als amtierendes Staatsoberhaupt legitim.

Fraglich wäre imho nur noch, ob Janukowitsch mit einer Klage gegen seine Suspendierung Erfolg haben und so ohne Wahl wieder an die Macht kommen könnte. Aber dazu müsste er sich überhaupt erst einmal ukrainischen Gerichten stellen. Schließlich wurde er, trotz allem, formell wegen schwerster Verbrechen angezeigt. Ihn dafür zu verurteilen wäre genau das gerichtliche Verfahren, dass du und Putin wünschen. Dummerweise verhindert Putin zugleich, dass eine der wichtigsten Personen dieses Verfahrens (nämlich der Angeklagte) zur Verhandlung gebracht werden kann...



Neueste Nachrichten vom Tage:
Da Krim-Parlament hat offensichtlich eigene Vorstellungen von freien Wahlen und will binnen 10 Tagen einen Volksentscheid über einen Anschluss von Russland durchführen. Wie das gehen soll, solange tausende ~Kriminelle mit nicht registrierten, für Zivilisten nicht zugelassenen schweren Waffen auf der Straße herumlaufen und verhindern, dass staatliche Organe ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Selbst Wahlen in Afghanistan wurden schon unter -formell- besseren Bedingungen durchgeführt.


----------



## Seeefe (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exzessive Gewalt gegen passive Personen habe ich noch auf keinem Video von nirgendwo gesehen. Für gewöhnlich verteidigen sich Leute nämlich. Davon abgesehen bräuchte man zur Untermauerung deines ersten Absatzes ein Video, das zeigt, wie US-Beamte Ukrainer dafür bezahlen, dass sie Gewalt ausüben.
> Nö.
> Also haben wir Leute, die behaupten, die Amis würden heimliche Destabilisierung beteiligen. Aber die hatten wir vorher auch schon. Was wir bis auf weiteres nicht haben, sind irgendwelche gesicherten Fakten oder gar eine representative Untersuchung, wer mit welchen Methoden wieviel Einfluss auf welchen Prozess aus(ge)übt hat.


 
Nur wird das wohl oder übel nie ans licht kommen, zumindest nicht komplett.


Zudem lese ich grade, jeder dritte Bundesbürger glaubt das es zu einem Krieg auf der Krim kommt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@ ruyven_macaran 


> Exzessive Gewalt gegen passive Personen habe ich noch auf keinem Video  von nirgendwo gesehen. Für gewöhnlich verteidigen sich Leute nämlich.  Davon abgesehen bräuchte man zur Untermauerung deines ersten Absatzes  ein Video, das zeigt, wie US-Beamte Ukrainer dafür bezahlen, dass sie  Gewalt ausüben.


ich denke kaum das jemand so blöd ist ein video darüber zu drehen wie er illegale geschäft macht  , außerdem kann ich dir versichern das es diese gewaltvideos gibt.
da wir in deutschland aber den jugendschutz haben wurde davon nicht viel im fernsehen gezeigt . in russland wurde dagegen sehr viel darüber berichtet und auch ausgestrahlt .


----------



## gorgi85 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich denke dass kaum jemand so blöd ist ohne Beweise an so illegale Geschäfte zu glauben, es sei denn er glaubt das was er will statt das was wirklich ist 

Da lügt der Putin schon so schlecht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt und noch so dass ihn andere Presidenten Realitätsverlust nachsagen, und es finden sich tatsächlich Leute die ihm trotzdem glauben 

Wenn Putin eine Rot/Grün Sehstörung hätte, müsste man wohl in Russland die Bezeichnungen austauschen, sonst wären ja alle im Unrecht !  

Aber sofern du oder jemand einen Link hat indem unmissverständlich amerikansiche Agenten junge Ukrainer bestechen, dann wäre ich sehr interessiert wie das aussieht


----------



## mayo (7. März 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> ... in russland wurde dagegen sehr viel darüber berichtet und auch ausgestrahlt .


Dieser Satz lässt deine Behauptung erst recht unglaubwürdig wirken.  In Putins Fernsehen wurde über die angwbliche Wahrheit berichtet.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



mayo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz lässt deine Behauptung erst recht unglaubwürdig wirken.  In Putins Fernsehen wurde über die angwbliche Wahrheit berichtet.


 
du hast meine aussage nicht verstanden !
es ging mir nicht um die berichterstattung per se sondern um die gezeigten aufnahmen und die sind halt in russland um einiges brutaler ...


----------



## mayo (7. März 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> du hast meine aussage nicht verstanden !
> es ging mir nicht um die berichterstattung per se sondern um die gezeigten aufnahmen und die sind halt in russland um einiges brutaler ...



Ah,  ok.


----------



## jamie (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exzessive Gewalt gegen passive Personen habe ich noch auf keinem Video von nirgendwo gesehen. Für gewöhnlich verteidigen sich Leute nämlich. Davon abgesehen bräuchte man zur Untermauerung deines ersten Absatzes ein Video, das zeigt, wie US-Beamte Ukrainer dafür bezahlen, dass sie Gewalt ausüben.



Zur Passivität habe ich nochmal schnell ein Video rausgesucht: Die brutale Gewalt der Demonstrationen in Kiew - UNCUT & UNZENSIERT - YouTube Die einzige Stelle im Video, wo sich die Beamten wehren, ist am Anfang, als ihnen die Barrikade geklaut wird. 
Selbst am Ende, als sie mit einem Bagger angegriffen und in Brand gesetzt werden, bleiben sie komplett passiv. So viel zu den angeblichen Befehlen Janukowitschs und den friedlichen Demonstranten. 
Oder bei 11:17: Da versucht ein Polizist ein der Demonstranten am Arm zu packen, wird von seinem Kollegen aber sofort in die Reihe zurück gezogen-die Order, die die Polizisten erhalten haben, dürfte damit klar sein.
Ein Video von den Ammis, wie sie Ukrainer bezahlen, dürfte schwer zu finden sein; sie werden es auch wohl auch über Mittelsmänner machen und da nicht Obama persönlich hinstellen. Ich gucke nachher nochmal, ob ich die Augenzeugenberichte finde.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö.
> Also haben wir Leute, die behaupten, die Amis würden heimliche Destabilisierung beteiligen. Aber die hatten wir vorher auch schon. Was wir bis auf weiteres nicht haben, sind irgendwelche gesicherten Fakten oder gar eine representative Untersuchung, wer mit welchen Methoden wieviel Einfluss auf welchen Prozess aus(ge)übt hat.


Wir haben Augenzeugenberichte, Videos vom Maidan, die zeigen, dass von Seiten der Demonstranten Gewalt ausgeübt wurde und nicht, wie von "unseren" Medien dargestellt (und zwar von allen und ohne jeden Ansatz einer anderen/ unabhängigen Berichterstattung) von Seiten der Polizei. Auch die Scharfschützen dürften eher auf Seiten der Regierungsgegner einzuordnen seien.
Auch passt es perfekt in das ganze geostrategische Handeln der USA und wer darin keinen Zusammenhang sieht und glaubt, den Ammis gehe es um Terrorbekämpfung, Menschenrehcte, o.ä., dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.
Genau einordnen, was von wem ausging, kann man einfach nicht. Aber man kann versuchen, die Puzzleteile, die man hat, logisch zusammenzusetzen. Und wenn dann auch noch das, was man uns in dem Massenmedien erzählt so gar nicht passt, sollte man auch mal überlegen, was da faul sein könnte.
Die USA haben schon viele Länder, die sie nicht offen (unter dem Vorwand von Terrorbekämpfung o.ä.) angreifen konnten,  von innen destabilisiert. Gutes Beispiel: Chile 1973. Dabei ist auch das meiste in verdeckten Operationen abgelaufen. In der Ukraine wird's nicht anders gewesen sein; sie werden da keine Beamten mit Nummernkarten öffentlich hingestellt haben. Vllt. kommt später dazu was an's Licht. Aber das erst, wenn da Gras drüber gewachsen ist und es niemanden mehr interessiert.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich liegt das nicht auf der Hand, dass ein Land einen Eroberungsfeldzug starten muss, wenn es im Nachbarland Demonstrationen gibt - vollkommen egal, auf welcher Basis.


Der Westen (sprich die USA und Büttel EU) haben ihren Eroberungsfeldzug schon längst begonnen. Sie begehren die Ukraine, aus ökonomischen Gründen und um Russland zu schwächen.
Für Russland ist aber grade die Krim wichtig, auch wegen des Schwarzmeerzugangs. Dass sie also der Destabilisierung entgegenwirken, ist strategisch nachvollziehbar.
Mal abgesehen davon ist der größte Teil der dortigen Bevölkerung russlandstämmig und auch pro-russisch. Ein Volksentscheid ist nicht die schlechteste Lösung.

Edit:


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass kaum jemand so blöd ist ohne Beweise an so illegale Geschäfte zu glauben, es sei denn er glaubt das was er will statt das was wirklich ist


Aha, und was ist dann bitte "wirklich"? Dass die Ammis lieb und die Russen böse sind? Dass es immer nur um Terrorbekämpfung geht, wenn irgendwo eingegriffen wird? Dass es die NSA-Überwachung gar nicht gibt? Aber hey, da wurde jetzt auf einmal das Gegenteil bewiesen. Aber trotzdem wurde uns vorher gesagt, das es gar nicht so ist. Also wie kommst du dazu zu sagen, was "wirklich" ist. Sei doch nicht so naiv. 


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Da lügt der Putin schon so schlecht vor den Augen der gesamten Welt und noch so dass ihn andere Presidenten Realitätsverlust nachsagen, und es finden sich tatsächlich Leute die ihm trotzdem glauben


Da lügen die USA und EU schon so offensichtlich vor deinen Augen aber du glaubst jede weitere Lüge und lehnst kategorisch ab, was z.B. Putin sagt.


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wenn Putin eine Rot/Grün Sehstörung hätte, müsste man wohl in Russland die Bezeichnungen austauschen, sonst wären ja alle im Unrecht !


Höhö.


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Aber sofern du oder jemand einen Link hat indem unmissverständlich amerikansiche Agenten junge Ukrainer bestechen, dann wäre ich sehr interessiert wie das aussieht


Wie gesagt: das Wesen einer verdeckten Operation ist, dass sie verdeckt ist. Aber das war z.B. Prism ja auch.


----------



## mayo (7. März 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> ... was z.B. Putin sagt.... .



Ohne näher darauf einzugehen,  liest sich deim post wie beste Ost-Propaganda.


----------



## gorgi85 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Ein Video von den Ammis, wie sie Ukrainer bezahlen, dürfte schwer zu finden sein; sie werden es auch wohl auch über Mittelsmänner machen und da nicht Obama persönlich hinstellen. Ich gucke nachher nochmal, ob ich die Augenzeugenberichte finde.



Und dir persönlich reichen paar Augenzeugen, die nur ein President eines Föderalen Systems als sein Beweis deklariert welchen die Glaubwürdigkeit ja schon eh stark zu bezweifeln ist ? Eher glauben dem Lügner nur Menschen die ihm glauben wollen, denn eine obiektive Betrachtung verlangt einer unparteischen Sicht auf die Ereignisse, nach ihr urteilend sind die Beschulgigungen seitens Putins, in keinster Weise warscheinlich zutreffend. 



> Wir haben Augenzeugenberichte, Videos vom Maidan, die zeigen, dass von Seiten der Demonstranten Gewalt ausgeübt wurde und nicht, wie von "unseren" Medien dargestellt (und zwar von allen und ohne jeden Ansatz einer anderen/ unabhängigen Berichterstattung) von Seiten der Polizei



Falsch. Jeden abend in den Nachrichten sah man "schwere Ausschreitungen am Maidan". Das Wort Bürgerkrieg stand hier in allen Zeitungen. Mir als Leser suggeriert das nicht gerade einen friedlichen Protest, wir waren von Anfang an aufgeklärt. 

Die Stellung der Forderung des Protestest war und ist der Wunsch nach Demokratie, und genau das wollten unsere Medien vermitteln. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein dass die Schwere der Proteste nicht untermauert wurde, dazu natürlich die Tatsache das unsere Politiker diese Bewegung unterstützten und gut hießen, sie tun dies ja weiterhin. Verständlich dass man hier keine ukrainischen nationalen Lager aufzeigt, aber trotzdem wurden sie nicht versucht unter den Teppisch zu kehrern. Auch die Probleme der "neuen" Ukraine wurden angesprochen. 



> Der Westen (sprich die USA und Büttel EU) haben ihren Eroberungsfeldzug schon längst begonnen. Sie begehren die Ukraine, aus ökonomischen Gründen und um Russland zu schwächen.



Ökonomische Gründe ja ?  Sagen die das im ruski TV ?  Europa wird er Ukraine ersteinmal 11 Mrd Euro Stütze überweisen, die Ukraine wird eher ein kostspieliges Unterfangen. Der Brüsseler Politik geht es in erster Linie um Demokratie und Frieden in Europa, Russland geht es darum sie zu gefährden, die Ukraine ist das Spielfeld, "noch". Die Ausbeutung fand aus russischer Seite statt, siehe Repressionen und Preise. 70 Mrd Dollar wurden 2013 nach Russland transferiert, beleglos ! So sieht russische Bruderschaft aus .... Diebstahl allgemeiner Mittel ist das. 



> Aha, und was ist dann bitte "wirklich"? Dass die Ammis lieb und die Russen böse sind? Dass es immer nur um Terrorbekämpfung geht, wenn irgendwo eingegriffen wird? Dass es die NSA-Überwachung gar nicht gibt? Aber hey, da wurde jetzt auf einmal das Gegenteil bewiesen. Aber trotzdem wurde uns vorher gesagt, das es gar nicht so ist. Also wie kommst du dazu zu sagen, was "wirklich" ist. Sei doch nicht so naiv.



Wenn du denkst wir in Industrieländern haben so ein Weltbild, dann bist du in meinen Augen garnicht fähig dich hier zu äußern .... 
Versuche mal keinen als Freund und als Feind zu sehen, und erkenne mal was die unterschiedlichen Parteien alles wollen und vorallem wie sie vorgehen, vlt machts ja dann Klick bei dir.



> Da lügen die USA und EU schon so offensichtlich vor deinen Augen aber du glaubst jede weitere Lüge und lehnst kategorisch ab, was z.B. Putin sagt.



Wie kommst du darauf ?  Ah ich weiss ... ruski TV wa ?  
Europa hat seine Stellung und wird sie halten, hier lügt keiner in der Hinsicht. Man will die Ukraine nicht in den Westen binden um jeden Preis, sondern die Ukraine ist es die uns nach Hilfe bittet. Keine Nationalisten, keine Nazis, sondern das überwiegende Volk hat den Wunsch in die EU aufgenommen zu werden. Wir in Europa sind bereit der Ukraine auf diesem Weg zu helfen, und genau das wird auch passieren. 



> Wie gesagt: das Wesen einer verdeckten Operation ist, dass sie verdeckt ist. Aber das war z.B. Prism ja auch.



Und das Wesen von Glaubwürdigkeit ist der Beleg einer Aussage. Putin wird von anderen Führern Realitätsverlust nachgesagt, ich persönlich finde das ein bisscheln peinlich und primitiv wie Putin sich zu der Sache äußert, wobei seine Gründe aber sehr wohl verständlich sind. Nur hat sich die Welt verändert, so einem mächtigen Mann sollte es möglich sein die Krim anders zu halten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



jamie schrieb:


> Zur Passivität habe ich nochmal schnell ein Video rausgesucht: Die brutale Gewalt der Demonstrationen in Kiew - UNCUT & UNZENSIERT - YouTube Die einzige Stelle im Video, wo sich die Beamten wehren, ist am Anfang, als ihnen die Barrikade geklaut wird.



Kurz vorher und danach wird Pfefferspray in Richtung Demonstranten eingesetzt.



> Selbst am Ende, als sie mit einem Bagger angegriffen und in Brand gesetzt werden, bleiben sie komplett passiv. So viel zu den angeblichen Befehlen Janukowitschs und den friedlichen Demonstranten.



Ich weiß nicht, was "am Ende" ist, aber egal wo ich in dieses Video reinschalte, zeigt es fast immer nur einzelne, aus jeglichem Zusammenhang gerissene Angriffe einzelner Demonstranten. Längere Passagen, in denen eine Ausgangslage zu erkennen wäre, aus der heraus unprovozierte Attacken aus dem nichts erfolgen oder in denen man sieht, dass auch in den Minuten nach einem Angriff keine Reaktion erfolgte, fehlen. Das einzige, was das Video somit belegen kann, ist, dass auch von Demonstranten Handgreiflichkeiten verübt wurden. Überraschung.
"exzessive Gewalt gegen passive Sicherheitskräfte" ist aber etwas anderes. Dafür braucht es mehr als einzelne Demonstranten, mehr als einzelne Angriffe und mehr als 10-15 Sekunden Stillhalten seitens der Beamten. Diese Aufnahmen können dazu nichts sagen. Und Dollarscheine konnte ich auch keine erkennen...




> Oder bei 11:17: Da versucht ein Polizist ein der Demonstranten am Arm zu packen, wird von seinem Kollegen aber sofort in die Reihe zurück gezogen-die Order, die die Polizisten erhalten haben, dürfte damit klar sein.



Jup: "Keinesfalls separarieren und Einkreisen lassen". Das ist Standard-Ausbildung (und eine sehr gute Idee). In jeder einzelnen Szenen agieren die Beamten als geschlossene Wand, die nur wenig Angriffsfläche bietet und bei der sich jeder auf den Bereich unmittelbar vor sich konzentrieren kann, weil seine Flanken geschützt sind.



> Wir haben Augenzeugenberichte, Videos vom Maidan, die zeigen, dass von Seiten der Demonstranten Gewalt ausgeübt wurde und nicht, wie von "unseren" Medien dargestellt (und zwar von allen und ohne jeden Ansatz einer anderen/ unabhängigen Berichterstattung) von Seiten der Polizei.



Ich weiß nicht, wer "deine" Medien sind, aber selbst in den Standard-Nachrichtenformaten der ÖR war klar zu sehen und zu hören, dass es Kämpfe zwischen Demonstranten und Polizei gab. Wenn du gezielt einseitige Medien konsumierst oder allgemein auf eine zu kleine Informationsbasis zurückgreifst, liegt die Ursache für dein 100% einseitiges Bild der Berichterstattung nicht bei den Medien.



> Auch die Scharfschützen dürften eher auf Seiten der Regierungsgegner einzuordnen seien.



Da dieser Satz keinerlei Bezug zu den vorgehenden Aussagen hat und du keinerlei Quellen/Hintergründe angibst, vermute ich mal, dass dies eine von dir persönlich in die Welt gesetzte Unterstellung gegenüber anderen ist, der zu Folge diese systematisch Beihilfe zum Mord leisteten?



> Und wenn dann auch noch das, was man uns in dem Massenmedien erzählt so gar nicht passt, sollte man auch mal überlegen, was da faul sein könnte.



Jup, das sollte man. Die Frage ist nur, welchen Schluss man aus z.B. folgender -deiner- Feststellung zieht:
"Ich habe allerlei lose Bruchstücke aus ungesicherten Internetquellen entsprechend meiner Vorurteile zusammengesetzt und der Gesamteindruck dieses lückenhaften Gebildes stimmt nicht mit dem überein, was diverse Berichterstatter vor Ort zusammengetragen haben."

Ich persönlich halte "alle Medien sind manipuliert, die Wahrheit muss noch viel schlimmer sein, als von mir theorisiert und sämtliche westlichen Politiker sind Mörder, alle russischen Heilige" in diesem Fall für eine vielleicht doch nicht so ganz 100%ig einzig mögliche Interpretation... 



> Die USA haben schon viele Länder, die sie nicht offen (unter dem Vorwand von Terrorbekämpfung o.ä.) angreifen konnten,  von innen destabilisiert. Gutes Beispiel: Chile 1973.



Beispiele für internationale Einmischung in nationale Angelegenheiten gibt es viele. Aber eben auch von vielen Seiten und unter vielen Bedingungen. Nicht selten sogar von mehreren Fraktionen im gleichen Gebiet zum gleichen Zeitpunkt. Kausale Rückschlüsse von einem subjektiven Eindruck "Einmischung" auf einen konkreten Verursacher einen einzelnen Verursacher haben einen entsprechend geringe Chance, richtig zu liegen.

Der Westen (sprich die USA und Büttel EU) haben ihren Eroberungsfeldzug schon längst begonnen. Sie begehren die Ukraine, aus ökonomischen Gründen und um Russland zu schwächen.
Für Russland ist aber grade die Krim wichtig, auch wegen des Schwarzmeerzugangs. Dass sie also der Destabilisierung entgegenwirken, ist strategisch nachvollziehbar.
Mal abgesehen davon ist der größte Teil der dortigen Bevölkerung russlandstämmig und auch pro-russisch. Ein Volksentscheid ist nicht die schlechteste Lösung.



> Aha, und was ist dann bitte "wirklich"?



"Wirklich" ist, dass diverse Organisationen ein Interesse an einer bestimmten Entwicklung in der Ukraine hätten und dass ein Teil dieser Organisationen in der Vergangenheit illegale Methoden zur Durchsetzung angewandt hat und das wir arg wenig gesicherte Informationen darüber haben, wer in der Ukraine wo wann was gemacht haben könnte. "Wirklich" ist auch, dass einige Leute offensichtlich ausgerechnet die Nation zu 100% als (Mit)Verursacher ausschließen, die bislang am meisten von der Entwicklung profitiert, die am engsten mit den offensichtlichsten und umfangreichsten Aktionen verknüpft ist und die derartigen Methoden in der jüngsten Vergangenheit nachweislich angewandt hat. Und dieser Ausschluss erfolgt, soweit man das der hiesigen Argumentation entnehmen kann, nicht einmal aufgrund von Informationen über diese eine Nation - sondern allein aufgrund von Abneigung gegenüber anderen.
Derartige "Logik" war schon in den 80ern rückständig, veraltet und nicht zum Ziel führend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Da hier ja so gerne auf die "unabhänigen" westlichen Medien verwiesen wird. So arbeiten Medien (überall):

http://25.media.tumblr.com/ef0ac076b49e3acec6c7687234bf5dd7/tumblr_mxk88n0ruN1sped3xo1_1280.jpg

Warum jetzt Internetblogs (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) besser oder schlechter sein sollen als westliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) oder östliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann), erschließt sich mir nicht?


----------



## Seeefe (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hier ja so gerne auf die "unabhänigen" westlichen Medien verwiesen wird. So arbeiten Medien (überall):
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/ef0ac076b49e3acec6c7687234bf5dd7/tumblr_mxk88n0ruN1sped3xo1_1280.jpg
> 
> Warum jetzt Internetblogs (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) besser oder schlechter sein sollen als westliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) oder östliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann), erschließt sich mir nicht?


 
Was willst du mit dem Bild jetzt sagen? 

Und westliche Medien, wobei dieser Begriff sehr sehr sehr dehnbar ist  unterscheiden sich in dem Punkt von russischen, da diese nicht 100% staatlich gelenkt sind  

Zudem ist klar das du Nachrichten von Verlag XY nicht überprüfen kannst. Deshalb guckt man etwas weiter als nur z.b. auf Spiegel-online, und guckt sich an ob mehrere Quellen das gleiche Berichten oder nicht. So kann man sich ein recht gutes Bild machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hier ja so gerne auf die "unabhänigen" westlichen Medien verwiesen wird. So arbeiten Medien (überall):
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/ef0ac076b49e3acec6c7687234bf5dd7/tumblr_mxk88n0ruN1sped3xo1_1280.jpg
> 
> Warum jetzt Internetblogs (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) besser oder schlechter sein sollen als westliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann) oder östliche Medien (deren Quellen ich nicht überprüfen kann), erschließt sich mir nicht?


 
Westliche Medien werden vom Medienrat überwacht und sind für ihren Fortbestand darauf angewiesen, mehr oder minder (BILD) innerhalb der gesetztlichen Regeln zu bleiben. Sie dürfen z.B. nicht bewusst Fehlinformationen verbreiten. Desweiteren wissen sie, dass ihr Marktwert schon auf wesentlich höherem Niveau davon abhängt, dass Nutzer sie als glaubwürdig einstufen. Dementsprechend treiben westliche Medien einen gewissen Aufwand, um die Authenzität ihrer Berichte sicherzustellen. (In vielen Fällen nicht soviel, wie man möchte, insbesondere da die Ansprüche der Konsumenten immer weiter sinken, aber immerhin etwas.) Und: Um sich überhaupt in Szene zu setzen, sind westliche Medien auf Neuigkeiten angewiesen, die noch kein anderer hat. Sie müssen also aktiv Informationen aus erster Hand sammeln.
Zu guter letzt entwickeln etablierte Medien einen gewissen Ruf, des es einem ermöglicht, etwaige Tendenzen zu berücksichtigen. Z.B. bei einer TAZ weiß ich vorher, dass ich nicht wirklich Details über wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen darin finden werde. Bei der BILD kann ich mir sicher sein, dass die Inhalte bis zur Unkentlichkeit verstümmelt sind, aber garantiert jede noch so kleine Gewalttat darin vorkommt. Etc. .
Unterm Strich bieten westliche Medien also Informationen an, die zwar lückenbehaftet sein können, aber allenfalls unbeabsichtigte Fehler enthalten und deren Voreingenommenheit sehr gering ausfällt, wenn man die richtigen Medien auswählt. (wenn man letzteres nicht macht, kann man natürlich immer daneben liegen)

Kurz: Westliche Medien werden von Institutionen, dem Medienmarkt und der Gesellschaft überwacht. Die Quellen selbst zu prüfen ist nur bedingt notwendig. Eine indirekte Prüfung ist, durch mehrere voneinander unabhängige Medien, meist möglich.

Bei Blogs (bzw. kleinen Onlinemedien allgemein, auch Youtube-Kanälen) entfällt dies alles. Zwar müssen die sich, rein juristisch, auch an Gesetze halten. Aber es gibt keine Institution, die Einhaltung der Reglen überwacht und Klagen sind selten und, aufgrund der Serverstandorte, ergebnislos, zumindest langwierig. Von Vorsicht in der Berichterstattung kann meist keine Rede sein - im Gegenteil. Es ist wort-wörtlich kinderleicht, einen Blog zu starten - schwierig ist es, ihn bekannt zu machen. Am besten geht das mit reißerischen Themen. Das Format "Blog" ist somit grundsätzlich der Sensation und nicht der Wahrheit verhaftet. In welche Richtung einzelne Beiträge abweichen, ist dank des schnellen Wandels, auch nur schwer abzuschätzen. Kleinere Blogs sind meist wenige Jahre alt, sehr große haben ständig wechselnde Autoren, die ihrerseits keine festen Quellen haben. Oft genug bestehen diese Quellen ihrerseits aus Fundstücken im Web, eigenständige Informationen gibt es selten. Eine Grundkonsistenz gibt es allenfalls bei Seiten, hinter denen (offen oder -alzu oft- verdeckt) politische Interessensgruppen stehen und die ihre Themen und Aussagen nach diesen aussuchen. (Beispiele gibt es in diesem Thread mehr als genug.) Weiter weg von der Wahrheit geht kaum.
Unterm Strich enthalten Blogs bieten Blogs wenig eigene Informationen und ein großes Risiko, manipuliert oder sogar komplett erfunden zu sein. Ob dies in einem konkreten der Fall ist, kann man oftmals nur dann beurteilen, wenn man aus anderen Quellen bereits so gut informiert ist, dass man sich das lesen des Blogs auch sparen kann.

Kurz: Die meisten Online-Medien werden gar nicht überwacht. Eine selbstständige Überprüfung der Quellen ist unmöglich oder so aufwendig, dass man sich gleich woanders informieren kann.

Zu russischen Medien habe ich, siehe oben, keinen primären Zugang. Informationen daraus stehen oftmals nur über den Umweg eines Blogs zur Verfügung - und sind dann eben so verlässlich, wie der Blog. Oftmals überhaupt nicht.
Nach dem, was man hört, ist es für für den Erfolg russischer Medien aber auch allgemein der Wahrheits- und Informationsgehalt weniger wichtig, als die Regierungstreue.

Kurz: Russische Medien werden vermutlich von der Regierung überwacht. Eine selbstständige Überpüfung der Quellen wäre wünschenswert, ist aber zumindest für diejenigen unmöglich, die kein russisch verstehen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Zeit hat einen interessanten Beitrag veröffentlicht der die aktuelle Lage der Ukraine und Russlands verhalten ganz gut auf den Punkt bringt.  

Krim-Krise: Verständnis für Russland, bitte! | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das ist kein Artikel sondern ein Kommentar, der Unterschied ist, das ein Kommentar die persönliche Meinung des Authors wiedergibt und nicht an Neutralität oder ähnliches gebunden ist. Genauso Subjektiv liest er sich auch.


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Das ist kein Artikel sondern ein Kommentar, der Unterschied ist, das ein Kommentar die persönliche Meinung des Authors wiedergibt und nicht an Neutralität oder ähnliches gebunden ist. Genauso Subjektiv liest er sich auch.


 
Ein *Kommentar* im Journalismus ist ein Meinungsbeitrag zu einem Thema, der den Autor namentlich nennt.........Er soll die Leser dazu anregen, sich eine eigene Meinung zum Thema zu bilden.

Quelle : Kommentar (Journalismus)

Ich hoffe dieser BEITRAG hat dich ermutigt, etwas genauer über dieses Thema nachzudenken.


----------



## Framinator (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Alles vom Westen gelenkt. Wer das nicht erkennt muss blind sein. Freier Journalismus ist hier im Westen nicht mehr existent. Früher nannte man das Faschismus. Ich nicke nicht wenn unsere Medien die Marschrichtung vorgeben. PEACE! Informiert euch mal richtig dann versteht ihr was Amerika vorhat. Russland einkreisen und Druck ausüben. Das schlimmste ist das Merkel auf den Amerika Zug aufspringt. Am Ende bluten alle Deutsche. Teurer Gaspreis und Ölpreis. Was haben wir für ne Marionette an der Macht.

P.S.: Früher hatte das fast einen 3.Weltkrieg zufolge. Kubakrise.

Ich glaube keinen bezahlten Medien. Hier wird ne Richtung eingeschlagen EINSEITIG! Hier wird nicht der andere zu Wort kommen. Wie sagte Hitler einst? Polen hat uns angegriffen. Ab 5 Uhr 30 wird jetzt zurückgeschossen. Billige Westliche Propaganda.

Öffnet eure Augen und werdet aufnahmefähig für andere Meinungen. Youtube wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## Seeefe (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Framinator schrieb:


> Alles vom Westen gelenkt. Wer das nicht erkennt muss blind sein. Freier Journalismus ist hier im Westen nicht mehr existent. Früher nannte man das Faschismus. Ich nicke nicht wenn unsere Medien die Marschrichtung vorgeben. PEACE! Informiert euch mal richtig dann versteht ihr was Amerika vorhat. Russland einkreisen und Druck ausüben. Das schlimmste ist das Merkel auf den Amerika Zug aufspringt. Am Ende bluten alle Deutsche. Teurer Gaspreis und Ölpreis. Was haben wir für ne Marionette an der Macht.
> 
> P.S.: Früher hatte das fast einen 3.Weltkrieg zufolge. Kubakrise.
> 
> ...


 
Genau das gleiche kann man über den "Osten" sagen  

Und deiner Bezüge auf Faschismus oder ähnliches hinken doch recht stark  Aber aaaalles im Westen Propaganda


----------



## poiu (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Denn Welt artikel kannte ich noch nicht Spiegel und FAZ hatten auch einige gute Artikel

Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ukraine: Ein abgehörtes Telefonat und ungeheuerliche Vermutungen

Telefon-Mitschnitte in Ukraine-Krise: Russland belauscht Diplomaten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Weh dem, der lügt*|*NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website

bei der Tagesschau gibt es auch das will schon was heißen

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-ukraine100.html

hier mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge, Titel ist etwas
â€žWir kÃ¶nnen froh sein, dass wir Putin habenâ€œ | VICE Deutschland


Man muss aber schon sagen das wir uns in einem Medien Krieg befinden 

https://twitter.com/EastOfBrussels/status/441131826581479424

ÐœÐ°Ñ€Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚Ð° Ð¡Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð½ÑŒÑÐ½ - ÐŸÑ€Ð¾ Ð›Ð¸Ð· Ð£Ð¾Ð»


Meine Meinung hier Lügen Beide Seiten und biege sich da was zusammen.

Hier sind Geopolitische, Militärische und Wirtschaftliche Interessen bei beiden Seiten


----------



## gorgi85 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nenne mal bitte 5 Lügen seitens den Westens hinsichtlich der Krimkriese, und ich nenne dir 10 der Russen


----------



## Seeefe (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte 5 Lügen seitens den Westens hinsichtlich der Krimkriese, und ich nenne dir 10 der Russen


 
Ich würde den "Westen" allerdings auch nicht als Ritter mit der weißen Weste darstellen


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nenne mal bitte 5 Lügen seitens den Westens hinsichtlich der Krimkriese, und ich nenne dir 10 der Russen


 
Ernsthaft? Verbrechen aufrechnen?

Das ist total sinnbefreit. 

Ach hier wieder ein schönes Beispiel von "neutraler" Berichterstattung: View image: Zenundsur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

*moderativer Hinweis:*
Es wurde -mal wieder- OT-Spam entfernt.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Zeit hat einen interessanten Beitrag veröffentlicht der die aktuelle Lage der Ukraine und Russlands verhalten ganz gut auf den Punkt bringt.
> 
> Krim-Krise: Verständnis für Russland, bitte! | ZEIT ONLINE



Also ich finde da irgendwie fast gar nichts zu Russland drin und die Sichtweise auf die Ukraine ist extrem eingeschränkt. Die Lange Geschichte höchst kritisch betrachteter Entscheidungen Janukowitchs wird reduziert auf "hat EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterzeichnet", die Geschichte der Krim beginnt 1950, die Situation von Minderheiten in Ukraine und Russland spielt keine Rolle und es gibt, mal wieder, den Versuch russisches Verhalten zu legitimieren, in dem man Fehler bei Amerikanern sucht. So als wären Moral und Recht alleine eine Frage von "finde jemanden, der noch schlimmer ist"





Framinator schrieb:


> Ich glaube keinen bezahlten Medien.



Das merkt man. Du glaubst offensichtlich wesentlich lieber Leuten, die sich aus eigenen, politischen Interessen ganz gezielt für eine Sache engagieren, als Reportern, die sich für Geld damit beschäftigen und deswegen nicht ihre eigenen Ziele, sondern das Inforamtionsbedürnis ihrer Leser als Maßstab nehmen. Propaganda>>>Recherche 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würde den "Westen" allerdings auch nicht als Ritter mit der weißen Weste darstellen


 
Ich würde vor allen Dingen nicht von "dem Westen" sprechen, denn genau das zeichnet unsere Gesellschaft ja aus: Dass es eine ganze Reihe unabhängiger Akteure gibt, deren Versäumnisse sich gegenseitig ausgleichen können (oder zumindest im Kontrast sichtbar werden) und nicht ein einheitliches, gelenktes System.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde vor allen Dingen nicht von "dem Westen" sprechen, denn genau das zeichnet unsere Gesellschaft ja aus: Dass es eine ganze Reihe unabhängiger Akteure gibt, deren Versäumnisse sich gegenseitig ausgleichen können (oder zumindest im Kontrast sichtbar werden) und nicht ein einheitliches, gelenktes System.



Darum hab ich westen auch in "" gesetzt, weil ich das eig. so sehe wie du. Westen und Osten gabs zu zeiten des alten kriegs, heute sind die beiden begriffe als trennung zwischen, im groben gesehen, russland und den usa eher unnütz. zudem wirds damit viel zu oberflächlich, weil wer definiert was zum westen gehôrt und was nicht?   und wie du sagst man ja nicht alle europäischen länder in einen topf werfen kann, weil eben zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## loser321 (9. März 2014)

Das Informationsbedürfnis der Leser...

So wie damals, ja? 

" Im Folgenden kommt Augstein auf einen Vorfall zu sprechen, der bisher wenig Beachtung in den Medien fand: Merkels Einladung der Chefredakteure"

http://www.mafialand.de/Members/roth/wenn-medien-handlanger-der-regierung-werden

Das uns heute absolut niemand mehr die Wahrheit erzählt sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

Das allerbeste wären noch Freunde in der Ukraine vor Ort. Doch auch bei denen könnte man nicht sicher sein, den auch sie können Situationen subjektiv falsch einschätzen.

Es ging bis jetzt noch nie irgendwo jemals um die Menschen, sonder um Interessen von Ländern oder Konzernen. 

Warum sollte sich die EU für Demokratie in der Ukraine interessieren? 

Hätte der ehemalige Präsident das Assoziierungsabkommen unterschrieben, dann wäre der Unmut in der Bevölkerung wegen Bestechung zwar immernoch vorhanden gewesen, aber sicher nicht mehr von der EU angeheizt und unterstützt worden.

Ich denke hierbei geht es hauptsächlich darum EU/RU zu schwächen und zu beschäftigen. Für Amerika kann es nichts schlimmeres geben als eine Enge Zusammenarbeit der Eurasischen Union und Europa.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ich denke hierbei geht es hauptsächlich darum EU/RU zu schwächen und zu beschäftigen. Für Amerika kann es nichts schlimmeres geben als eine Enge Zusammenarbeit der Eurasischen Union und Europa.



Weshalb? 

Zudem hat Amerika eh damit begonnen seinen schwerpunkt aif die pazifische seite zu verlegen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nennt sich Pufferstaaten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Medienkrieg trifft es wohl recht gut. Auf beiden Seiten ist Propaganda im Spiel, man weiß nicht genau auf welche Berichte man sich verlassen kann und auf welche nicht. 

Sich da eine unparteiische Meinung zu bilden, fällt sehr schwer wie ich finde. Man kann keiner Seite vertrauen, beide verfolgen eigene Interessen und versuchen die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung zu manipulieren. 

Am besten wäre es, wenn sich beide Seiten darauf einigen, sich aus der Ukraine zurück zu ziehen. Die Ukrainer sollen selbst entscheiden, was mit ihrem Land passieren soll. Russland und der Westen sollen sich da raushalten. Dann soll die Ukraine eine Regierung wählen, wo weder Janukowitsch noch Klitschko noch Timoschenko oder Jazenjuk beteiligt sind. Ich wäre da sehr für unverbrauchte, neue Gesichter. 

Und wenn die Ukrainer gewählt haben, dann sollen sie frei entscheiden, was mit dem Land geschehen soll. 

So wie bisher kann es jeden Falls nicht weiter gehen, wenn eine Lösung gefunden werden soll. Drohungen mit Sanktionen bringen überhaupt nichts und verhärten nur die Fronten. Beide Seiten sollten sich gegenseitig respektieren und auch ernst nehmen. Der Westen lässt gegenüber Putin etwas an Respekt vermissen, das sollte sich bald ändern. Sonst reagiert Putin trotzig und droht z.B. damit, die Atomwaffeninspektionen auszusetzen. 

Und die ÖR sollte man damit aufhören, Maria Weisband in jede Talkshow einzuladen, nur weil sie Ukrainerin ist


----------



## gorgi85 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Medienkrieg trifft es wohl recht gut. Auf beiden Seiten ist Propaganda im Spiel, man weiß nicht genau auf welche Berichte man sich verlassen kann und auf welche nicht.



FALSCH. Einseitige Berichterstattung, wie immer, ist Art der westlichen Medien die in der Sache Stellung beziehen. Das ist aber weit weg von echter Propaganda. Und ein Medienkrieg wird geführt da hast du recht, aber nur von den russischen Medien.



> Sich da eine unparteiische Meinung zu bilden, fällt sehr schwer wie ich finde. Man kann keiner Seite vertrauen, beide verfolgen eigene Interessen und versuchen die Stimmung in der Bevölkerung zu manipulieren



FALSCH. Das Volk ging auf den Maidan, nicht Brüssel. Europa wurde im Hilfe gebeten, einem Land den Weg zu ebnen indem über 70% in die EU wollen. Dass es sich anbietet russischen Gasinteressen und ihrer Hand über Europa zu schwächen, ist auf jeden Fall auch Vorteil und Ziel. Europa will sich nicht von Russland erpressen lassen, ich finde das gut so. Es gibt auch andere Länder die Gas haben, welche Russland aber ähnlich erpresst wie die Ukraine. So was wie Eurasien ist keine Union der Partnerschaft sondern der Totalirität Russlands, und Kontrolle seiner Lakaien. Das gab es schon mal und wir wissen alle wie es endette 



> Am besten wäre es, wenn sich beide Seiten darauf einigen, sich aus der Ukraine zurück zu ziehen. Die Ukrainer sollen selbst entscheiden, was mit ihrem Land passieren soll



Wieso sollte sich Europa aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, wenn die Ukraine nach Europa will ? Zudem hab ich da noch keinen Blauhelm gesehen, nur eine Besatzungsbewegung russischer Truppen, die sollten sich sehr wohl da rausziehen da geb ich dir recht. Ansonsten nein, Verhandlungen mit Russland so wie die Wahlen in der Ukraine werden unter der Kontrolel des Westens stattfinden, weil dieses Organ als vertraungswürdig einzustufen ist, im Gegensatz zum russischen.



> Der Westen lässt gegenüber Putin etwas an Respekt vermissen



Schalte mal den Fernseher an. Jemand der offenkundig vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, lügt, behandelt die anderen Staatskollegen nicht gerade repsektvoll. Sanktionen sind somit der beste Weg zur Besinnung, oder möchstest du etwa die ersten F-22 an der Krim sehen ? 



> Sonst reagiert Putin trotzig und droht z.B. damit, die Atomwaffeninspektionen auszusetzen.



Das darf er auch gerne tuen. Wenn wir auf solche tyrannischen Vorderungen beginen einzugehen, müssen wir auch nicht weiter über Recht und Unrecht diskutieren. Naja aber zu Glück sieht der Westen es ja anders als du


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, wenn sich beide Seiten darauf einigen, sich aus der Ukraine zurück zu ziehen.



Welche beiden Seiten?
Es gibt die EU, die ist nicht in der Ukraine (bzw. es gibt eine kleine Gruppe von OSZE-wanna-be-Beobachtern, die auf Einladung der Regierung dort sind). Die Ukrainer sollen sich vermutlich nicht aus ihrem Land zurückziehen..
Damit bleiben nur noch die russischen Besatzer, die sich zurückziehen könnten - wofür aber erstmal klargestellt werden müsste, wo sie denn herkommen. Offiziell sind es ja bislang ~organisierte Kriminelle, die die Macht an sich gerissen haben.
(ich frag mich, was passieren würde, wenn die ukrainische Regierung um eine UN-Mission zur Wiederherstellung von Recht und Ordnung bittet... :-/ )


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ich frag mich, was passieren würde, wenn die ukrainische Regierung um eine UN-Mission zur Wiederherstellung von Recht und Ordnung bittet... :-/ )


 
Es passiert gar nichts weil der UN Sicherheitsrat einstimmig dem zustimmen müsste und da die Russen auch da drin hocken und sie entweder ablehnen oder sich enthalten kann man sich das Ergebnis daraus schon denken.
Blöd halt für die Ukrainer.
Was würde denn passieren -- also hypothetisch gesprochen -- wenn die Ukrainer die Krim an Russland abgeben bzw. auf sie verzichten und sie ein eigenen Staat wird oder unter der Kontrolle Russlands kommt?


----------



## gorgi85 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Ukraine wird das nicht tun, bzw nicht umsonst. Aber man könnte sich vorstellen, dass erweiterte Verhandlungen sich mit der Beteiligung Gzproms abspielen könnten. Einige unterschätzen hier bissel die Ukraine, sie ist immernoch der Knotenpunkt und quasi das einzige Transitland, von vlt 35% eruopäischen Gases ? Wenn die wollen können die uns auch nein sagen, und ab morgern knabbern wir an unseren Reserven.

Diese Kontrolle am Knotenpunkt, schwappt gerade in europäische Hände nämlich wird bald Brüssel mit der Ukraine, über mögliche Verbindungen nach Asien beraten, und nicht Moskau. Das wird auch der Grund für Putnis Erdbeerwochen sein  Verständlich natürlich. 

Verhandlungen sind also unumgänglich, man wird Russland Zusicherungen geben müssen über Jahrzehnte hinaus, was aber wieder schwer mit Osteuropa zu vereinbaren wird die an Russland grenzen und somit unmittelbar im geopolitischen Einflussbereich Russlands bleiben, so lange das Gas aus Russland kommt. Wobei die Nachfrage nach einer Alternative in ganz Europa groß ist. 

Szenarien gibt es viele, abwarten u Tee trinken. Die Russen haben aber auf jeden Fall jetzt schon verloren, nur wird sich bald zeigen wieviel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Lustig wie unglaubwürdig der Westen wieder macht. Man wird ein Referendum über den Status der Krim nicht akzeptieren, aber den Kosovo erkennt man als Unabhängig an?

Was ist den mit der Territoriale Integrität von Serbien? Der Kosovo hat sich doch eigenmächtig losgelöst, da ist es in Ordnung?

Wenn zwei das gleiche machen, ist es halt nicht dasselbe.


----------



## gorgi85 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Eher da nicht zwei das gleiche machen, desswegen ist das nicht das selbe


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> FALSCH. Einseitige Berichterstattung, wie immer, ist Art der westlichen Medien die in der Sache Stellung beziehen. Das ist aber weit weg von echter Propaganda. Und ein Medienkrieg wird geführt da hast du recht, aber nur von den russischen Medien.


Und warum unterschlagen oder verhamlosen westliche Medien dann wichtige Sachen, wie z.b. die Nazis der Swoboda Partei? Der Westen betreibt genauso Propaganda.



> FALSCH. Das Volk ging auf den Maidan, nicht Brüssel. Europa wurde im Hilfe gebeten, einem Land den Weg zu ebnen indem über 70% in die EU wollen. Dass es sich anbietet russischen Gasinteressen und ihrer Hand über Europa zu schwächen, ist auf jeden Fall auch Vorteil und Ziel. Europa will sich nicht von Russland erpressen lassen, ich finde das gut so. Es gibt auch andere Länder die Gas haben, welche Russland aber ähnlich erpresst wie die Ukraine. So was wie Eurasien ist keine Union der Partnerschaft sondern der Totalirität Russlands, und Kontrolle seiner Lakaien. Das gab es schon mal und wir wissen alle wie es endette


Ein Teil des Volkes, fast der gesamte Osten will Annäherung zu Russland, nicht zur EU. Dieser Teil der Ukraine und ihre Meinung sind den Demonstranten, der EU und den USA völlig egal. Wie demokratisch ist das bitte?





> Wieso sollte sich Europa aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, wenn die Ukraine nach Europa will ? Zudem hab ich da noch keinen Blauhelm gesehen, nur eine Besatzungsbewegung russischer Truppen, die sollten sich sehr wohl da rausziehen da geb ich dir recht. Ansonsten nein, Verhandlungen mit Russland so wie die Wahlen in der Ukraine werden unter der Kontrolel des Westens stattfinden, weil dieses Organ als vertraungswürdig einzustufen ist, im Gegensatz zum russischen.


Ein Teil der Ukraine, der andere Teil nicht. Warum wird der Teil einfach übergangen, der gar nicht will ? Westliche Wahlen sind also verlässlich? So wie die Wahl in den USA 2000 wo G.W Bush mit 500.000 (!!!) Stimmen weniger Präsident wurde, wegen den "Unregelmäßigkeiten" in Florida (wo zu dem Zeitpunkt sein Bruder Gouverneur war). 





> Schalte mal den Fernseher an. Jemand der offenkundig vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, lügt, behandelt die anderen Staatskollegen nicht gerade repsektvoll. Sanktionen sind somit der beste Weg zur Besinnung, oder möchstest du etwa die ersten F-22 an der Krim sehen ?



Was ist mit den Sanktionen gegen die USA, nachdem Bush die Welt wegen der Massenvernichtungswaffen des Irak angelogen hat? Die Brutkastenlüge im ersten Golfkrieg? Der gelogene Angriff im Golf von Tokin? Die Invasion in Panama?





> Das darf er auch gerne tuen. Wenn wir auf solche tyrannischen Vorderungen beginen einzugehen, müssen wir auch nicht weiter über Recht und Unrecht diskutieren. Naja aber zu Glück sieht der Westen es ja anders als du



Recht und Unrecht? So wie in fremden Ländern Menschen per Drohne ermorden? Oder ein Konzentrationslager in Kuba betreiben? Sind das Menschenreche und Demokratie?


----------



## jamie (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Wieso sollte sich Europa aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, wenn die Ukraine nach Europa will ? Zudem hab ich da noch keinen Blauhelm gesehen, nur eine Besatzungsbewegung russischer Truppen, die sollten sich sehr wohl da rausziehen da geb ich dir recht. Ansonsten nein, Verhandlungen mit Russland so wie die Wahlen in der Ukraine werden unter der Kontrolel des Westens stattfinden, weil dieses Organ als vertraungswürdig einzustufen ist, im Gegensatz zum russischen.





> Ein Teil der Ukraine, der andere Teil nicht. Warum wird der Teil einfach übergangen, der gar nicht will ? Westliche Wahlen sind also verlässlich? So wie die Wahl in den USA 2000 wo G.W Bush mit 500.000 (!!!) Stimmen weniger Präsident wurde, wegen den "Unregelmäßigkeiten" in Florida (wo zu dem Zeitpunkt sein Bruder Govaneur war).



Dazu käme auch noch, dass eine Anwesenheit russischer Truppen auch grundsätzlich nicht falsch ist. Ich möchte jetzt nicht die Richtigkeit des genauen Vorgehens der Truppen diskutieren - es geht mir auch gar nicht um Sympathie sondern eher sowas wie Empathie - sondern einfach mal generell was dazu sagen. Und zwar haben die Russen Pachtverträge für Häfen auf der Krim. Militärhäfen. Da liegt schweres Kriegsgerät. Atom-U-Boote und so weiter. Und die Situation in der Ukraine ist eben nicht so einfach, dass alle zur EU wollen und sich super lieb haben. Die Lage ist instabil. Somit ist eine militärische "Stabilisierung" der Krim vllt. grundsätzlich nicht falsch. Hätte er nichts getan, wäre im sicher vorgeworfen, verantwortungslos mit dem Zeugs umzugehen und das wieder dafür aufgeführt worden dass die Russen (und auch andere Länder) keine Atomwaffen haben dürfen, auch wenn man selber auf seine eigenen besteht.

Dazu käme, dass es auch tatsächlich Aggressionen gegen den russischen Teil der Bevölkerung gibt. Aufgeführt sei dafür mal das Bestreben des Verbots der russischen Sprache oder auch tatsächliche Übergriffe.
Somit ist die Story vom Schutz der Bevölkerung nicht ganz falsch. 

Klar geht es mehr um Geostrategie, trotzdem sollte man diese beiden Punkte nicht außer Acht lassen. Die Nato hätte keine solchen Gründe. 

Putins Vorgehen ist nicht definitiv nicht ganz richtig, wurde aber auch provoziert, indem von anderer Seite Tatsachen geschaffen wurden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hier mal einer (der wenigen) ausgeglichen Artikel in unseren Medien:

Krim-Krise: Verständnis für Russland, bitte! | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



jamie schrieb:


> Dazu käme, dass es auch tatsächlich Aggressionen gegen den russischen Teil der Bevölkerung gibt. Aufgeführt sei dafür mal das Bestreben des Verbots der russischen Sprache oder auch tatsächliche Übergriffe.
> Somit ist die Story vom Schutz der Bevölkerung nicht ganz falsch.


 
Unabhängig von allem anderen, ist dieser Punkt "Schutz der russischstämmigen Bevölkerung auf der Krim" kompletter schwachsinn und eine einzige Lüge als Deckmantel. 

Auf der Krim leben ca. 1,1 Millionen Russen, und knapp unter 500k Ukrainer, allein das lässt schon stark daran Zweifeln, wenn man den nicht wüsste das es nicht so ist, das die Russen dort in irgendeiner weiße gefährdet sind. Wohl eher andersrum


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*


klar es gab sicher diese friedlichen demonstranten, aber es gab auch sehr viele gewalttätige rechte, die nicht mal davor zurückschreckten polizisten anzuzünden  .
die absetzung der ehemaligen regierung war ein putsch, der ohne diese Bandera-Nazis niemals möglich gewesen wäre, weil diese strategisch sehr organisiert, zielgerichtet, sehr brutal und gut ausgerüstet agierten.
die absetzung war im übrigen verfassungswidrig und wurde trotzdem von der europäischen union anerkannt .

die handlungen der ehemaligen regierung (janukowitsch) der ukraine gegen den rechten flügel waren in meinen augen rechtsmässig!  wäre solcher putsch in deutschland versucht worden, wären panzer aufgefahren .


die interessen der nato an der ukraine sind wirtschftlich und strategisch gesteuert . 
1. besitzt die ukraine viele bodenschätze 
2. hätte die nato die möglichkeit militärstützpunkte zu errichten und sich selbst den zugang zum schwarzen meer zu sichern .
3. russland wird dadurch geschwächt


----------



## gorgi85 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> klar es gab sicher diese friedlichen demonstranten, aber es gab auch sehr viele gewalttätige rechte, die nicht mal davor zurückschreckten polizisten anzuzünden .
> die absetzung der ehemaligen regierung war ein putsch, der ohne diese Bandera-Nazis niemals möglich gewesen wäre, weil diese strategisch sehr organisiert, zielgerichtet, sehr brutal und gut ausgerüstet agierten.



Das Volk verfolgt aber die gleichen Absicht, Annäherung an den Westen. Geht die Regierung, speziell der regierende darauf nicht ein, ist von einem Regime zu sprechen. Man kann also sagen, in dem Fall haben auch die Rechten, die gegen eine Diktatur sind wie die in der Ukraine, also legitimes Recht darauf die Regierung abzuschaffen. Hier wird wohl zu oft vergessen welche Zustände in der Ukraine auch vor den Protesten herrschten, nämlich gegen das eigene Volk ausgerichtet. 



> die absetzung war im übrigen verfassungswidrig und wurde trotzdem von der europäischen union anerkannt .



Das ist eine Lüge, genau aus dem Grund wurde sie anerkannt. 



> die handlungen der ehemaligen regierung (janukowitsch) der ukraine gegen den rechten flügel waren in meinen augen rechtsmässig!



Leider handelte er gg den gesamten Maidan. Dazu nehmen sich europäische Gerichte der Sache nun an, unteranderem Strassburg in Sachen Menschenrechts Verletzungen. Vorallem belastend sind aber Veruntreuung von Staatsgeldern ins Ausland, Geldwäscherei, Steuerbetrug. 2013 wurden bis zu 70 Mrd Euro nach Russland überwiesen die beleglos sind, es scheint auch eine bestätigte Aussage zu sein. Der jetzigen Regierung nach, hat Janukowitsch einen wirtschaftlichen Untergang hinter sich gelassen, indem er sein Land (warsch gezielt oder Moskaus Befehlen untergeordnet), heruntergewirtschaftet hat. Habs schon öffters gesagt aber nochmal: Das ist Hochverrat an der Ukraine ! 



> 1. besitzt die ukraine viele bodenschätze



Und ? Meinst du der Westen würde sie klauen ?  



> 2. hätte die nato die möglichkeit militärstützpunkte zu errichten und sich selbst den zugang zum schwarzen meer zu sichern



Europa hat kein großes Interesse daran, viel eher geht es Brüssel darum die Ukraine als ganzes aus dem Einflussbereich (Regime?) Russlands zu holen, a) wegen Menschenrechten und b) weil viel Gas aus Russland über die Ukraine kommt)



> 3. russland wird dadurch geschwächt



Einen Agressor wie Russland zu schwächen, ist garnicht mal so eine blöde Idee. Aber ich denke es geht eher darum Russlands Einfluss in Europa zu schwächen, Ukraine ist das beste Beispiel wieso ...


----------



## loser321 (10. März 2014)

Auch wen es so sein sollte das 70% in die EU wollen, was aber nicht so ist, warum genau sollte sich die EU so einen Klotz ans Bein binden. Nur weil die Ukrainer an die Fleischtöpfe wollen? Oder doch eher weil es Amerika befiehlt.

Das Land ist arm und bankrot wie sonst was, müsste über Jahre wen nicht Jahrzehnte alimentiert werden. Aber he die EU hats ja.

Und wen erst mal der Währungsfond und die Troika dort gewütet habe dann war Maiden ein Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich zu dem was dann abgeht.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Großes Problem in der Ukraine sind eher die russischen Zustände wie Koruption und Wirtschaftsmafia, dem müsste man effektiv begegnen so wie in anderen Ländern, um es für Direktinvestitionen schmackhaft zu machen. Kapital aus dem Westen könnte fliessen, das ist weitaus wichtiger als iwelche Entwicklungshilfen. Denn wenn die Ukraine erstmal ein Wirtschaftswachstum wie andere Osteuropäer verbucht wird es seine Schulden relativ zügig abbauen können. Den Polen u Tschechen ist das sogar sehr gut gelungen, weil diese Länder iwann aufgewacht sind und eine kluge Politik geführt haben. Annäherung an westliche Gefüge, bringt in Ländern mit Potential, auf jeder Ebene den puren Fortschritt. 

Zudem ist die Ukraine ein Transitland, hat gute Nachbarn (fast alle ). Eine Pupolation von 55 Mio ? Das wäre ein sehr großer Absatzmarkt, viele Unternehmen würden sich freuen so ein großes Land an Kaufkraft wachsen zu sehen. Sie hat auf jeden Fall neben dem Schuldenberg auch riesiges Potential, nur brauchst sie den Frieden und die Suverenität, um sich zu entwickeln. 

Ganz klar die einzige Chance ist die EU, Russland ist die Richtung des wirtschaftlichen Untergangs.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Großes Problem in der Ukraine sind eher die russischen Zustände wie Koruption und Wirtschaftsmafia, dem müsste man effektiv begegnen so wie in anderen Ländern, um es für Direktinvestitionen schmackhaft zu machen. Kapital aus dem Westen könnte fliessen, das ist weitaus wichtiger als iwelche Entwicklungshilfen. Denn wenn die Ukraine erstmal ein Wirtschaftswachstum wie andere Osteuropäer verbucht wird es seine Schulden relativ zügig abbauen können. Den Polen u Tschechen ist das sogar sehr gut gelungen, weil diese Länder iwann aufgewacht sind und eine kluge Politik geführt haben. Annäherung an westliche Gefüge, bringt in Ländern mit Potential, auf jeder Ebene den puren Fortschritt.
> 
> Zudem ist die Ukraine ein Transitland, hat gute Nachbarn (fast alle ). Eine Pupolation von 55 Mio ? Das wäre ein sehr großer Absatzmarkt, viele Unternehmen würden sich freuen so ein großes Land an Kaufkraft wachsen zu sehen. Sie hat auf jeden Fall neben dem Schuldenberg auch riesiges Potential, nur brauchst sie den Frieden und die Suverenität, um sich zu entwickeln.
> 
> Ganz klar die einzige Chance ist die EU, Russland ist die Richtung des wirtschaftlichen Untergangs.



russische zustände so wie in griechenland und italien ?
uns ist doch wohl allen klar, dass die ukraine wirtschaftlich interessant ist, eben aus den von dir genannten gründen 
der pure fortschritt ist bestimmt eine us basis, das wünscht sich doch jedes land, polen hat es erkannt und die ukraine hat sowas dann auch bald. 

Liste von Militärbasen der Vereinigten Staaten im Ausland


----------



## gorgi85 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Verstehe jetzt nicht wieso der Link .... 

aber in Russland herrscht laut Dunkelziffer der WTO, eine Armut von über 30% ! Hier muss man auch den Grad der Armut differnzieren, denn Armut in einem westlichen Industriestaat, sieht etwas anders aus als in Schwellen-oder Entwicklungsländern, kurz ein Europäer kann sich das nichtmal richtig vorstellen. Also wenn ich wirklich arm wäre, dann wäre ich das lieber in Griechenland oder Italien, als in Russland, keine Frage .... 

Hier hat man zumindest einen westlichen Standart, mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



jamie schrieb:


> Verbots der russischen Sprache


Was schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist. Die Regierung hat nicht verboten Russisch zu sprechen. Es wurde das Gesetz ausser Kraft gesetzt, wonach in einer Region in der mindestens 10% Prozent der Bevölkerung  eine andere Muttersprache sprechen, diese Sprache in dieser Region den Status einer regionalen Amtssprache bekommt. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. In den Genuss dieser Regelung kam z.B. auch Ungarisch und mir ist keine Meldung bekannt, dass die Ungarn in der Ukraine in Gefahr sind, nur weil ins Transkarpatien, die ungarische Sprache keine regionale Amtssprache mehr ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist. Die Regierung hat nicht verboten Russisch zu sprechen. Es wurde das Gesetz ausser Kraft gesetzt, wonach in einer Region in der mindestens 10% Prozent der Bevölkerung  eine andere Muttersprache sprechen, diese Sprache in dieser Region den Status einer regionalen Amtssprache bekommt. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. In den Genuss dieser Regelung kam z.B. auch Ungarisch und mir ist keine Meldung bekannt, dass die Ungarn in der Ukraine in Gefahr sind, nur weil ins Transkarpatien, die ungarische Sprache keine regionale Amtssprache mehr ist.



Weil dieses Gesetz durch die den rechsextremen Block bewusst vorgebracht wurde, um die Russen zu diskrimieren. Das fällt ja im Westen nach wie vor unter den Tisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren -- also hypothetisch gesprochen -- wenn die Ukrainer die Krim an Russland abgeben bzw. auf sie verzichten und sie ein eigenen Staat wird oder unter der Kontrolle Russlands kommt?



- Die Ukraine verliert ihre wichtigste Tourismusregion, vermutlich aber keine ihrer zahlreichen Schulden
- Die Ukrainer auf der Krim sind auf einmal eine winzige Minderheit im großen Russland, dass dafür bekannt ist, verdammt wenig Rücksicht auf Minderheiten zu nehmen
- Ähnliches gilt für die Krimtataren - mit dem Bonus, dass diese schon einmal von Russland aus ihrer Heimat verfolgt wurden
- Es wäre ein Präzdenzfall für die Ostgebiete der Ukraine geschaffen, in denen sich aus Sowjetzeiten auch relativ viele Russen und afaik ein Großteil der Schwerindustrie des Landes finden. Wenn die sich dann auch abspalten, ists endgültig Essig mit den Staatsfinanzen.
(hmm... Wenn sich nicht bald ein Ausweg anbahnt, würde ich an Stelle der Ukraine den diplomatischen Frontalangriff starten: Die Politiker in Kiew akzeptieren die russische Sichtweise, dass Janukowitsch noch Präsident ist und rufen kurzerhand auf dem gesamten Territorium, ausgenommen der Krim, einen neuen Staat aus. Der hat dann erstmal 0 € Schulden und somit sehr gute Chancen auf eine EU-Annäherung - und Putin kann sehen, wie er mit der Rest-Ukraine alias Krim glücklich wird  )




gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine wird das nicht tun, bzw nicht umsonst. Aber man könnte sich vorstellen, dass erweiterte Verhandlungen sich mit der Beteiligung Gzproms abspielen könnten. Einige unterschätzen hier bissel die Ukraine, sie ist immernoch der Knotenpunkt und quasi das einzige Transitland, von vlt 35% eruopäischen Gases ? Wenn die wollen können die uns auch nein sagen, und ab morgern knabbern wir an unseren Reserven.



Wir haben doch extra NorthStream gebaut, damit wir auch unabhängig von imperialistischen Manövern in Osteuropa freien Zugang zu Oligarchen-Gas haben...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig wie unglaubwürdig der Westen wieder macht. Man wird ein Referendum über den Status der Krim nicht akzeptieren, aber den Kosovo erkennt man als Unabhängig an?
> 
> Was ist den mit der Territoriale Integrität von Serbien? Der Kosovo hat sich doch eigenmächtig losgelöst, da ist es in Ordnung?



Iirc hat Serbien den Kosovo eigenmächtig zum Bestandteil des frisch gegründeten Staates Serbiens erklärt. EU und Kosovo haben klar gestellt, dass da wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen ist.




jamie schrieb:


> Dazu käme auch noch, dass eine Anwesenheit russischer Truppen auch grundsätzlich nicht falsch ist. Ich möchte jetzt nicht die Richtigkeit des genauen Vorgehens der Truppen diskutieren - es geht mir auch gar nicht um Sympathie sondern eher sowas wie Empathie - sondern einfach mal generell was dazu sagen. Und zwar haben die Russen Pachtverträge für Häfen auf der Krim.



Äh: Die russisch(sprachig)en Truppen, um die es hier geht, befinden sich nicht in russischen Basen bzw. Basenbereichen, sondern agieren auf der gesamten Krim militärisch, schießen auf ukrainisches Militär, schränken die Bewegungsfreiheit von Ukrainern und Gästen der Ukraine ein, blockieren ukrainische Militärbasen, etc.
Das ist nicht eine Situation wie "Britische Soldaten in Deutschland", sondern eher "US-Soldaten im Irak" - nur das (bislang) niemand zurückgeschossen hat, weswegen das ganze nicht als Krieg gilt.



> Die Lage ist instabil. Somit ist eine militärische "Stabilisierung" der Krim vllt. grundsätzlich nicht falsch.



Die einzige Instabilität, die bislang auf der Krim beobachtet wurde, waren Aktionen von russischen Bevölkerungsgruppen - alle anderen sind dort nun einmal in der Minderheit. Eben gegen diese Bevölkerungstruppen gehen die Besatzer aber nicht vor, sondern behindern im Gegenteil die staatlichen Institutionen.
Und wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: Eine präventive Besetzung war definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt, weil unnötig. Die Besatzer hatten eine Aktivierungszeit von vielleicht 24-36 h und hätten jederzeit reagieren können, falls sich -wieder erwarten- Gefahren für die Bevölkerung ergeben, denen die Ukrainer nicht Herr werden.



> Dazu käme, dass es auch tatsächlich Aggressionen gegen den russischen Teil der Bevölkerung gibt. Aufgeführt sei dafür mal das Bestreben des Verbots der russischen Sprache oder auch tatsächliche Übergriffe.
> Somit ist die Story vom Schutz der Bevölkerung nicht ganz falsch.



(unprovozierte) tätliche Übergriffe gibt es, zumindest soweit ich Berichte gesehen habe, kaum - und wenn dann nicht auf der Krim. Wenn dann wären Russen da gefährdet, wo sie in der Minderheit sind. Die Besatzung hat definitiv nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun (oder sind z.B. die OSZE-Beobachter eine große Gefahr für alle Russen?), sondern ist reinste Territoriumserweiterung.



> Klar geht es mehr um Geostrategie, trotzdem sollte man diese beiden Punkte nicht außer Acht lassen. Die Nato hätte keine solchen Gründe.



Die NATO hat einen Vertrag mit Russland, der die Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine sicherstellt. Eine offizielle Besetzung durch Russland würde die Verhältnisse in die Zeit des Kalten Krieges zurückwerfen und die NATO wäre somit gezwungen, Maßnahmen gegen eine weitere Ausbreitung des militärischen Einflussbereiches vorzubereiten...



> Putins Vorgehen ist nicht definitiv nicht ganz richtig, wurde aber auch provoziert, indem von anderer Seite Tatsachen geschaffen wurden.


 
Was denn für Tatsachen?
"Kein Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine"?
Die einzigen, die Tatsachen geschaffen haben, waren Ukrainer. In der Ukrainer. Man mag über die Einschätzung dieser Tatsachen streiten - aber sie waren Innenpolitik eines souveränen Staates und damit kein Thema für russisches Militär.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> 2. hätte die nato die möglichkeit militärstützpunkte zu errichten und sich selbst den zugang zum schwarzen meer zu sichern .


 
Es mag eine Lüge der "westlichen Medien" sein aber meinen Informationen zu Folge haben die NATO-Mitglieder Bulgarien, Rumänien und Türkei bereits Zugang zum schwarzen Meer...





Poulton schrieb:


> Was schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist. Die Regierung hat nicht verboten Russisch zu sprechen. Es wurde das Gesetz ausser Kraft gesetzt, wonach in einer Region in der mindestens 10% Prozent der Bevölkerung  eine andere Muttersprache sprechen, diese Sprache in dieser Region den Status einer regionalen Amtssprache bekommt. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. In den Genuss dieser Regelung kam z.B. auch Ungarisch und mir ist keine Meldung bekannt, dass die Ungarn in der Ukraine in Gefahr sind, nur weil ins Transkarpatien, die ungarische Sprache keine regionale Amtssprache mehr ist.



Selbst das, was du hier schreibst, ist schon schärfer, als die Realität 
Denn das Gesetz wurde letztlich doch nicht aufgehoben. Russisch ist weiterhin Amtssprache in allen Landesteilen mit nenneswerter russischer Bevölkerung. Fraglich ist allenfalls, ob die Krim noch ein Landesteil ist 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil dieses Gesetz durch die den rechsextremen Block bewusst vorgebracht wurde, um die Russen zu diskrimieren. Das fällt ja im Westen nach wie vor unter den Tisch.


 
Na dann können wir ja froh sein, dass wir nicht "im Westen" sind, sondern in Deutschland, wo so etwas auf dem Tisch bleibt


----------



## loser321 (10. März 2014)

Sie fangen schon mal ohne IWF und Troika an.
Das sind doch rosige Aussichten und he nur halbieren das geht, sind immernoch fürstliche 60 Euro pro Monat.

"Nach dem erzwungenen Machtwechsel beginnt die neue Regierung in Kiew mit einer Kürzung der Ausgaben. Das Finanzministerium schlägt vor, schon im März die Altersrenten zu halbieren, wie die Zeitung "Kommersant-Ukraina" berichtet.Darüber hinaus sollen die Kapitalausgaben gekürzt und Steuerpräferenzen gestrichen werden. Die Staatsausgaben sollen um insgesamt 6,8 bis 8,4 Milliarden US-Dollar schrumpfen. Die durchschnittliche Altersrente in der Ukraine hat im Dezember nach Angaben des Sozialministeriums umgerechnet knapp 120 Euro im Monat betragen."

http://german.ruvr.ru/2014_03_07/Ukraine-Sanktionen-gegen-Russland-nehmen-Form-an-6612/


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Ukraine ist pleite. Wenn du Ausgaben reduzieren musst machst du das dort wo das am Einfachsten ist und am Einfachsten ist es eben bei den Sozialausgaben.
Griechenland hat nichts anderes gemacht. 
Alle Länder machen das. 
Deutschland hat auch die Sozialausgaben gekürzt als sie Gelder für die Bankenrettung brauchte.


----------



## loser321 (10. März 2014)

Janukowitsch wollte das Abkommen mit der EU nicht unterzeichnen weil die Auflagen zu Ungunsten der Ukraine ausgefallen wären.
Russland bot ganz andere Konditionen.

Ich denke die Ukraine wird mit der EU böse auf die Schnauze fallen.

Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Russland will die Krim haben und da Janukowitsch nun weg vom Fenster ist und er die Krim nicht mehr verschenken kann sind sie eben einmarschiert und holen sie sich nun auf diese Weise.
Ob das jetzt für die Ukraine besser ist bezweifel ich doch stark.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Janukowitsch wollte das Abkommen mit der EU nicht unterzeichnen weil die Auflagen zu Ungunsten der Ukraine ausgefallen wären.
> Russland bot ganz andere Konditionen.
> 
> Ich denke die Ukraine wird mit der EU böse auf die Schnauze fallen.
> ...


 
Russland bot einen Kredit, der laut Experten einfach unwürdig wäre. Sofort machten sich Stimmen laut, Janukowitch will die Ukraine komplett verkaufen an Russland. 

Die Konditionen seitens Europa sind verhandelbar, Ukraine hat hier eine Stimme, somit sind die Konditionen defenetiv besser als die Moskaus. 
Russland hat zudem kein Interesse der Ukraine zu helfen, sondern nur und ausschließlich nur, die Ukraine zu halten. Jetzt ist es zu spät sie wird selbst entscheiden ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Russland bot einen Kredit, der laut Experten einfach unwürdig wäre. Sofort machten sich Stimmen laut, Janukowitch will die Ukraine komplett verkaufen an Russland.
> 
> Die Konditionen seitens Europa sind verhandelbar, Ukraine hat hier eine Stimme, somit sind die Konditionen defenetiv besser als die Moskaus.
> Russland hat zudem kein Interesse der Ukraine zu helfen, sondern nur und ausschließlich nur, die Ukraine zu halten. Jetzt ist es zu spät sie wird selbst entscheiden ....



Tja Russland bietet immerhin einen Kredit. Amerika bringt fremden Ländern im Zweifel "Demokratie" wenn sie nicht mitspielen.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja, wie Israel, Südkorea und unter anderem auch Westdeutschland damals, so wie Westeuropa .... die bösen Ammis


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



das schema ist doch immer das gleiche! 
in ländern die sich dem ''westen'' nicht öffnen wollen, werden so lange unruhen geschürt, bis sie demokratisch genug sind, dem ''westen'' freundlich ihre ressourcen zu dumpingpreisen zur verfügung zu stellen. 
siehe irak, syrien, tunesien, lybien, afghanistan, ägypten ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ist aber wohl eher wieder ein Krieg der Glaubensrichtung


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

na klar! wenn öl der neue prophet ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ja, wie Israel, Südkorea und unter anderem auch Westdeutschland damals, so wie Westeuropa .... die bösen Ammis



Die Russen haben 1990 alle Truppen in Deutschland abgezogen, die Amis stehen immer noch mit 70.000 Soldaten in unserem Land.

Aber sich über die Russen auf der Krim aufregen...


----------



## Best11163 (11. März 2014)

Deutschland erlaubt den Amerikanern ja in Deutschland zu sein. Bei den Russen sieht das anders aus.


----------



## gorgi85 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Russen haben 1990 alle Truppen in Deutschland abgezogen, die Amis stehen immer noch mit 70.000 Soldaten in unserem Land.
> 
> Aber sich über die Russen auf der Krim aufregen...



Also entweder dir fehlen hier Argumente oder mir die Worte, aber was ist denn das jetzt für ein behemmerter Vergleich bitte ??


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Also entweder dir fehlen hier Argumente oder mir die Worte, aber was ist denn das jetzt für ein behemmerter Vergleich bitte ??



Es stehen fremde Streitkräfte in einem souveränen Land, ohne dass das Volk (der Souverän) dazu befragt wurde. Wie nennst du das?


----------



## gorgi85 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich nenne das eine vertragliche Regelung, 1946 in Jalta ? 

Wie nennst du den Einmarsch Russlands in die Ukraine ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich nenne das eine vertragliche Regelung, 1946 in Jalta ?
> 
> Wie nennst du den Einmarsch Russlands in die Ukraine ?


 
Richtig, aber seit 1990 ist Deutschland ein souveräner Staat, und es besteht keine Notwendigkeit mehr für Besatzungstruppen in unserem Land (weshalb die Russen ja auch abgezogen sind).

Da wir nunmehr souverän sind, besteht die Grundlage, für die Regelungen von Jalta gar nicht mehr (es ging ja damals darum einen besiegten Staat zu besetzen).

Zweitens, der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine hat um Unterstützung gegen die nicht legitimen Putschversuche in seinem Land gebeten. Daran kann ich nichts Verwerfliches erkennen.


----------



## gorgi85 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn du hier lesen würdest wüsstest du wieso der Westen Janukowitsch nicht unterstüzt, es ist nämlich so dass wir ofiziell als Demokratie, keine Regime unterstützen  Und verwerflich liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters ... aber dass ihm der Prozess wegen Menschenrechtsverletzung, Geldwäscherei und Finanzbetrug in europäischen Gerichten gemacht wird, ist dir schon bekannt ?  

Die US Millitärbasen in Deutschland sind zudem keine Besatzer, sondern logistische Umschlagplätze. In der Türkei sind auch welche, das ist normal unter verbündetten Nationen. 

Ausserdem haben die USA damals die Faschisten bekämpft, die Russen jetzt wollen die Demokratie in der Ukraine bekämpfen, weshalb ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wie du hier einen Vergleich ziehen willst ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wenn du hier lesen würdest wüsstest du wieso der Westen Janukowitsch nicht unterstüzt, es ist nämlich so dass wir ofiziell als Demokratie, keine Regime unterstützen  Und verwerflich liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters ... aber dass ihm der Prozess wegen Menschenrechtsverletzung, Geldwäscherei und Finanzbetrug in europäischen Gerichten gemacht wird, ist dir schon bekannt ?
> 
> Die US Millitärbasen in Deutschland sind zudem keine Besatzer, sondern logistische Umschlagplätze. In der Türkei sind auch welche, das ist normal unter verbündetten Nationen.
> 
> Ausserdem haben die USA damals die Faschisten bekämpft, die Russen jetzt wollen die Demokratie in der Ukraine bekämpfen, weshalb ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wie du hier einen Vergleich ziehen willst ....


 

Ach der Westen unterstütz keine Regimes?

_*OT entfernt*_

Und was ist mit den Faschisten in der Ukraine? Der werden von höchster Stelle(US-Vizeaußenministern Nuland hofiert). Ja sehr glaubwürdig, was die USA da machen. So wie die demokratische Wahl in der Autonomen Republik Krim von vorne rein nicht anerkennen zu wollen. (Erinnert mich stark an das Nein von Irland zur EU-Verfassung, Wahlen die nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen, mag der Westen nicht, siehe auch der letzte Volksentscheid der Schweiz)


----------



## aloha84 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

*hust* Der Postillon: Tschetschenen, Inguschen und Dagestaner ebenfalls bereit, über Nationalität abzustimmen


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, aber seit 1990 ist Deutschland ein souveräner Staat, und es besteht keine Notwendigkeit mehr für Besatzungstruppen in unserem Land (weshalb die Russen ja auch abgezogen sind).


 
Und wo sind das "Besatzungstruppen"?
1. schweifst du schon wieder von Thema ab und 2. hat Deutschland Verträge mit den USA und 3. ist die deutsche Regierung vom Volk gewählt. Also ist das alles völlig legitim. Wenn du nicht willst dass US Soldaten auf deutschem Boden leben und ihrem Job nachgehen musst du eben eine Partei wählen die die US Truppen aus Deutschland entfernen will. 
Eventuell gehen alle Ausländer gleich mit. Wird sicher in deinem Interesse sein.


----------



## loser321 (11. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eventuell gehen alle Ausländer gleich mit. Wird sicher in deinem Interesse sein.



Uhhh vielleicht ist er sogar ein klein wenig Nazi, wer weiss.

Man was ist das den für eine Diskussionskultur. Muss das sein?

Am besten wäre gewessen die Krim hätte die Wahlen und das Ergebnis in Kiew abgewartet.

Dann hätte man sehen können wie demokratisch das wirklich abläuft und entscheiden können was man zu tun gedenkt.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre gewessen die Krim hätte die Wahlen und das Ergebnis in Kiew abgewartet.


 
Wieso haben die Russen die Neuwahlen nicht abgewartet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo sind das "Besatzungstruppen"?
> 1. schweifst du schon wieder von Thema ab und 2. hat Deutschland Verträge mit den USA und 3. ist die deutsche Regierung vom Volk gewählt. Also ist das alles völlig legitim. Wenn du nicht willst dass US Soldaten auf deutschem Boden leben und ihrem Job nachgehen musst du eben eine Partei wählen die die US Truppen aus Deutschland entfernen will.
> Eventuell gehen alle Ausländer gleich mit. Wird sicher in deinem Interesse sein.



Also ich beziehe eine pro-russische Position (PS: Russen sind auch Ausländer), soll aber gleichzeitig ein Probem mit Ausländer haben? Ein interessanter Gedankengang.
Wenn man also gegen fremden Truppen ist, die seit 70 Jahren im eigenen Land stationiert ist, ist man also Nazi. Gut zu wissen. Dann gibt es in Südkorea und Japan auch jede Menge, dort ist auch nicht jeder über die Anwesenheit der US-Army erfreut.

Und zum Thema was legitim ist: Das Ermächtigungsgesetz wurde von gewählten Parlament beschlossen, ist das jetzt auch legitim?

Soviele Fragen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Russen sind auf der Krim in der Mehrheit.
Ich kenne nur wenige Fälle in denen die Mehrheit von einer Minderheit bedroht wird.
In der Regel ist es anders herum. Wieso also sind die Russen militärisch auf der Krim zu Gange?
Um ihre Bevölkerungsgruppe zu schützen?
Soweit ich weiß gab es nie Probleme für die Russen auf der Krim. Aber die Russen unterdrückten andere Volksgruppen auf der Krim die weit in der Minderheit sind.
Wer schützt die nun?
Die Ukraine kann das nicht mehr weil sie von den russischen Militärs daran gehindert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sudetenland


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Russen die Neuwahlen nicht abgewartet?


 wieso haben die bandera nazi's nicht die neuwahlen abgewartet, sondern einen putsch geführt?
wieso hat die nato nicht die neuwahlen abgewartet ?
warum haben die juden in der ukraine jetzt angst?


----------



## loser321 (11. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen sind auf der Krim in der Mehrheit.
> Ich kenne nur wenige Fälle in denen die Mehrheit von einer Minderheit bedroht wird.
> In der Regel ist es anders herum. Wieso also sind die Russen militärisch auf der Krim zu Gange?
> Um ihre Bevölkerungsgruppe zu schützen?
> ...



Hätten die Russen also warten sollen bis es wirklich Probleme mit den Faschisten gegeben hätte. Genug Russenphobie ist bei denen jedenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> wieso haben die bandera nazi's nicht die neuwahlen abgewartet, sondern einen putsch geführt?


 
Das ist kein Putsch.
Das Volk hat demonstriert weil sie mit der Regierung nicht mehr einverstanden waren.
Die Regierung wurde durch normale Verfassungsorgane abgesetzt und jetzt ist eine Übergangsregierung installiert die solange im Amt bleibt bis es Neuwahlen gibt.
Sowas ist in Italien seit 60 Jahren der Stand der Dinge und da regt sich keiner auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> das schema ist doch immer das gleiche!
> in ländern die sich dem ''westen'' nicht öffnen wollen, werden so lange unruhen geschürt, bis sie demokratisch genug sind, dem ''westen'' freundlich ihre ressourcen zu dumpingpreisen zur verfügung zu stellen.
> siehe irak, syrien, tunesien, lybien, afghanistan, ägypten ...



Irak: Angriffskrieg. Syrien: Regime hat mit dem Westen kooperiert. Tunesien: Rohstoffe spielen bis heute keine Rolle, Westen nicht involviert. Lybien: Altes Regime hat Ressourcen günstig exportiert, wann immer es erlabt wurde. Agypten: War während der Autokratie Mubaraks der verlässlichste Partner des Westens in der Region. Und damit genug mit Märchen und
*zurück zur Ukraine*

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass dieser Thread alle zwei Tage aufgeräumt werden muss.?!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Russen haben 1990 alle Truppen in Deutschland abgezogen, die Amis stehen immer noch mit 70.000 Soldaten in unserem Land.
> 
> Aber sich über die Russen auf der Krim aufregen...



Niemand regt sich über russische Militärbasen auf der Krim auf, in denen sich russische Truppen entsprechend geltender Verträge und gegen Zahlungen gesetzeskonform aufhalten. Das Problem sind russische Milizen außerhalb der Basen, die mittlerweile Regierungstruppen beschießen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zweitens, der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine hat um Unterstützung gegen die nicht legitimen Putschversuche in seinem Land gebeten. Daran kann ich nichts Verwerfliches erkennen.


 
Abgesehen von der fragwürdigen Ausgangslage: Nein.
Aber: Er hat, wenn bei hochoffiziellen Deutungen bleiben, diese Unterstützung nie erhalten! Auf der Krim sind keine Truppen der russischen Armee im Namen Janukowitschs unterwegs, sondern schwer bewaffnete Milizen. Die, laut (fehlender) Abzeichen und Putins Behauptungen nicht zu Russland gehören. Die definitiv auch nicht zur Ukraine gehören. Die afaik nicht die ukrainischen Waffengesetze beachten und definitiv auch nicht Vertretern des ukrainischen Staates gehorchen - trotzdem aber merkwürdig gut organisiert sind.
Wenn man also so, wie du das scheinbar willst, bei den streng offiziellen Sichtweisen, auch von Putin, bleibt, dann können die derzeitigen Truppenbewegungen nur eins sein: Gewalttätige Kriminelle.
So als würde die Carmorra Neapel übernehmen. Mit Panzern. Oder wie die Drogenkartelle in einigen mexikanischen Provinzen. Oder die Taliban in Afghanistan.

Und jetzt sag uns mal, was daran "nicht verwerflich" ist, wenn organisierte Kriminelle eine Gewaltherrschaft installieren...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irak: Angriffskrieg. Syrien: Regime hat mit dem Westen kooperiert. Tunesien: Rohstoffe spielen bis heute keine Rolle, Westen nicht involviert. Lybien: Altes Regime hat Ressourcen günstig exportiert, wann immer es erlabt wurde. Agypten: War während der Autokratie Mubaraks der verlässlichste Partner des Westens in der Region. Und damit genug mit Märchen und
> zurück zur Ukraine
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass dieser Thread alle zwei Tage aufgeräumt werden muss.?!
> ...



Da ich keine Antwort geben kann, ohne gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen, verzichte ich darauf. Da man hier scheinbar an einer richtigen Diskussion (sprich einer vom Mainstream abweichenden, prorussischen Meinung) kein Interesse hat, sondern nur Bestätigung für die Politik des Westen duldet, fehlt mir persönlich die Motivation zur Fortführung an dieser Diskussion. Zumal man für eine abweichende Meinung auch persönlich angegriffen wird, was ich respektlos finde.


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ich keine Antwort geben kann, ohne gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen, verzichte ich darauf. Da man hier scheinbar an einer richtigen Diskussion (sprich einer vom Mainstream abweichenden, prorussischen Meinung) kein Interesse hat, sondern nur Bestätigung für die Politik des Westen duldet, fehlt mir persönlich die Motivation zur Fortführung an dieser Diskussion. Zumal man für eine abweichende Meinung auch persönlich angegriffen wird, was ich respektlos finde.



Hier wird einzig konstruktiv geantwortet auf deine prorussischen argumentationen, ja sogar auf die.angeblichen us-besatzungstruppen im Deutschland 
Wenn einem keine antwort mehr einfällt die nicht gegen die forenregeln verstößt dann haben sich die eigenen argumente wohl nicht bewahrheitet, weil sonst würden einem diese ja nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hier wird einzig konstruktiv geantwortet auf deine prorussischen argumentationen, ja sogar auf die.angeblichen us-besatzungstruppen im Deutschland
> Wenn einem keine antwort mehr einfällt die nicht gegen die forenregeln verstößt dann haben sich die eigenen argumente wohl nicht bewahrheitet, weil sonst würden einem diese ja nicht ausgehen.



Sie waren alle wahr. 

Aber mir ist der Verweis auf die Außempolitik eines anderen Landes (das nicht anders handelt als Russland jetzt) nicht gestattet von der Adminstration, weswegen ich den Eindruck bekomme man ist entweder nicht an einer ausgewogenen Diskussion interessiert oder an der Wahrheit. (was auch mein Argument bestätigt, wenn 2 dasselbe tuen, ist es nicht das gleiche)


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ich keine Antwort geben kann, ohne gegen die Forenregeln zu verstoßen, verzichte ich darauf.



Wieso bist du denn nicht in der Lage eine seriöse und normale Diskussion zu führen?
Andere können das doch auch. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da man hier scheinbar an einer richtigen Diskussion (sprich einer vom Mainstream abweichenden, prorussischen Meinung) kein Interesse hat, sondern nur Bestätigung für die Politik des Westen duldet, fehlt mir persönlich die Motivation zur Fortführung an dieser Diskussion. Zumal man für eine abweichende Meinung auch persönlich angegriffen wird, was ich respektlos finde.


 
Der normale Bürger hat die Wahl zwischen Nachrichten die von verschiedenen Quellen zusammengetragen werden und den Berichten die von einzelnen nicht nachvollziehbaren Quellen kommen.
Ich persönliche glaube da eher den unabhängigen Nachrichtenagenturen deren Reporter und Journalisten vor Ort sind und von dort berichten können -- teilweise unter Einsatz ihres Lebens.

Russische Quellen glaube ich aus dem einfachen Grund nicht weil diese von Putin gelenkt werden. Es gibt in Russland keine unabhängigen Nachrichtenorgane mehr. 
Die privaten Fernsehsender wurden von Putins Administration stillgelegt. 
Meinungsfreiheit wird in Russland unterdrückt. Wer dagegen protestiert muss damit rechnen jahrelang in den Knast zu wandern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber mir ist der Verweis auf die Außempolitik eines anderen Landes (das nicht anders handelt als Russland jetzt) nicht gestattet von der Adminstration, weswegen ich den Eindruck bekomme man ist entweder nicht an einer ausgewogenen Diskussion interessiert oder an der Wahrheit. (was auch mein Argument bestätigt, wenn 2 dasselbe tuen, ist es nicht das gleiche)



Weil es hier um die Ukraine geht und nicht darum was die USA irgendwann mal irgendwo gemacht haben.
Wenn du die USA für ihre Außenpolitik kritisieren willst dann mach dazu einen entsprechenden Thread auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Wieso bist du denn nicht in der Lage eine seriöse und normale Diskussion zu führen?
> Andere können das doch auch.



Da hier westliche Medien ja kommentarlos als Quellen akzeptiert werden, und hier der Westen ja auch per se als der gute gilt, haben die ganzen Opportunisten hier, die alles vom Westen gutheißen, nichts zu befürchten.





> Der normale Bürger hat die Wahl zwischen Nachrichten die von verschiedenen Quellen zusammengetragen werden und den Berichten die von einzelnen nicht nachvollziehbaren Quellen kommen.
> Ich persönliche glaube da eher den unabhängigen Nachrichtenagenturen deren Reporter und Journalisten vor Ort sind und von dort berichten können -- teilweise unter Einsatz ihres Lebens.
> 
> Russische Quellen glaube ich aus dem einfachen Grund nicht weil diese von Putin gelenkt werden. Es gibt in Russland keine unabhängigen Nachrichtenorgane mehr.
> ...



Man muss nicht bis nach Russland reißen um unterdrücke Meinungsfreiheit zu sehen, da reicht schon dieser Thread hier. ^^
Und ich (und auch andere) haben schon mehrere Beweise für die "Seriösität" des Westen gebracht. Es ist sehr glaubhaft, wenn mehrere Zeitungen den selben Artikel Wort für Wort, Komma für Komma unkommentiert von der DPA übernehmen. Ja das ist doch mal Qualitätsjournalismus. Oder bestimmte Aspekte komplett weggelassen werden (wie die Kooperation mit den Nazis von der Swoboda-Partei).






> Weil es hier um die Ukraine geht und nicht darum was die USA irgendwann mal irgendwo gemacht haben.
> Wenn du die USA für ihre Außenpolitik kritisieren willst dann mach dazu einen entsprechenden Thread auf.


 
Kennst du den Begriff "Präzedenzfall" ?

Wie soll man Russland denn glaubwürdig verteidigen, wenn man frühere Beispiele nicht vergleichend benennen darf? Das wäre so, als wenn ein Richter in einem Strafprozess dem Verteidiger verbietet sich auf fremde Fälle zu berufen sondern immer wieder sagt: Es geht hier nur um diesen Fall.

Sorry das ist a) realitätsfern und b) keine Disskusionskultur.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hier westliche Medien ja kommentarlos als Quellen akzeptiert werden, und hier der Westen ja auch per se als der gute gilt, haben die ganzen Opportunisten hier, die alles vom Westen gutheißen, nichts zu befürchten.



Westliche Medien können ja nichts dafür dass andere Medien nicht frei berichten können.
Oder kennst du eine unabhängige russische Medienanstalt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss nicht bis nach Russland reißen um unterdrücke Meinungsfreiheit zu sehen, da reicht schon dieser Thread hier. ^^
> Und ich (und auch andere) haben schon mehrere Beweise für die "Seriösität" des Westen gebracht. Es ist sehr glaubhaft, wenn mehrere Zeitungen den selben Artikel Wort für Wort, Komma für Komma unkommentiert von der DPA übernehmen. Ja das ist doch mal Qualitätsjournalismus. Oder bestimmte Aspekte komplett weggelassen werden (wie die Kooperation mit den Nazis von der Swoboda-Partei).



Viele Fernsehsender im Westen haben eigene Journalisten.
Ob nun ARD/ZDf oder BBC oder sonst wer. diese Reporter und Journalisten berichten das was sie ermitteln.
Kein Staat und keine Regierung schreibt ihnen vor was sie zu berichten haben.
Wäre das so wie du sagst hätte es niemals Informationen von Edward Snowden in der Öffentlichkeit gegeben.

Und es werden keine Aspekte weg gelassen. Natürlich wird auch über die Swoboda Partei berichtet und jeder weiß welche Typen dahinter stehen.
Aber wie ich es schon mal sagte kannst du diese Typen nicht außen vor lassen wenn sie von einer großen Prozentzahl der Bevölkerung unterstützt werden. Was am Ende bei einer Neuwahl übrig bleibt ist eine völlig andere Sache.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kennst du den Begriff "Präzedenzfall" ?
> 
> Wie soll man Russland denn glaubwürdig verteidigen, wenn man frühere Beispiele nicht vergleichend benennen darf? Das wäre so, als wenn ein Richter in einem Strafprozess dem Verteidiger verbietet sich auf fremde Fälle zu berufen sondern immer wieder sagt: Es geht hier nur um diesen Fall.
> 
> Sorry das ist a) realitätsfern und b) keine Disskusionskultur.



Wo hat Russland denn schon mal was für die Bevölkerung getan?
Du kannst doch gerne mal Beispiele nennen wo Russland bzw. Putin durch ihr Einschreiten Kriege verhindert haben und Menschen gerettet wurden.

Klar kannst du kritisieren dass die USA in den Irak einmarschiert sind. Ich denke dass das hier ausnahmslos alle kritisieren. Aber das war die Administration unter Bush. Der ist aber Geschichte.
Obama verfolgt eine andere Strategie. Das kannst du gut an seinen Drohnenangriffen sehen.
Dort wird nach einer CIA Liste mögliche "Feinde der USA" ohne Gerichtsprozess oder Urteil getötet.
Auch das kann man und muss man kritisieren. Das tut man auch aber trotzdem muss man doch auch mal unterscheiden können.
Was für ein Interesse soll die USA denn an der Ukraine haben? Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer? Haben sie doch durch die Türkei.
Was für ein Interesse hat denn die EU an der Ukraine?
Man kann doch jetzt sehr gut sehen wie hilflos die EU ist. Hätten sie ein strategisches Interesse würden sie schon längst handeln aber wie immer sind sie sich nicht einig und daher kommt da auch nichts bei raus.

Der einzige der derzeit was macht ist Putin denn jetzt hat eine Miliz die Krim besetzt und der Südteil hat sich unabhängig erklärt und will eine Volksbefragung durchführen die wahrscheinlich eher von der Miliz und nicht von der OSZE beobachtet wird. Einschüchterung ist hier vorprogrammiert.

Und was ist mit den anderen Ländern um Russland herum?
Man könnte ja nun jetzt auf die Idee kommen dass auch in Litauen, Lettland oder Estland Russen leben und diese nun schützen müsste.
Was bzw. wer wird Putin daran hindern?


----------



## gorgi85 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Kaaruzo, 

um eine Meinung zu vertreten, egal ob pro russisch oder obiektiv, braucht es Argumente die dir fehlen. Wenn du mich fragst sind deine Vergleiche sehr plump und meist völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, was Indiz dafür ist dass du dich nach deiner Gesinnung orientierst und nicht nach der Realität. Du hast garkein Fundament, und du hast wenig Kenntnis über den Westen, genau so wie über Russland und die Ereignisse in der Ukraine deutest du auch in einem völlig falschem Licht.

Frage dich also selbst, wieso diese Disskussion stellenweise so ein Mumpitz ist. Mit Nationalisten kann man anscheinend garnicht vernünftig aufarbeiten....


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hat Russland denn schon mal was für die Bevölkerung getan?
> Du kannst doch gerne mal Beispiele nennen wo Russland bzw. Putin durch ihr Einschreiten Kriege verhindert haben und Menschen gerettet wurden.
> 
> Klar kannst du kritisieren dass die USA in den Irak einmarschiert sind. Ich denke dass das hier ausnahmslos alle kritisieren. Aber das war die Administration unter Bush. Der ist aber Geschichte.
> ...


 
Ist dir die deutsche Wikipedia als Quelle genehm oder ist die "unseriös"?

Guck mal im Artikel zu Putin unter dem Abschnitt: Wirtschaftlich-soziale Entwicklung Russlands unter Putin. Soviel dazu was er für die Russen getan hat. Und welchen Krieg er verhindert hat? Den Versuch in Syrien wieder einen Nato-Krieg zu starten (gut nicht er alleine, dafür müssen wir auch China danken)

Und im nächsten Abschnitt tust du genau das, was die meisten hier tuen, du erwähnst zwar die Verbrechen der USA, um sie im nächsen Halbsatz zu relativieren.

Im Völkerrechtswidrigen Irakkrieg sind ca. 500.000 Menschen oder mehr gestorben. Mehrere Tausend durch Drohenangriffe.

Sanktionen oder Auschluss der USA aus der G8? Fehlanzeige.

Die Russen besetzen die Krim ohne einen einzigen Toten. Die Welt ist in heller Aufruhr. Wo ist denn da bitte die Verhältnismäßigkeit?

Der eine Staat mordet sich durch die Weltgeschichte und der andere bestetzt ohne Blutvergissen eine Halbinsel. Verbrechen sind beides, keine Frage, aber was das größerer ist, sollte jeder normal denkende Mensch sofort erkennen.


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist dir die deutsche Wikipedia als Quelle genehm oder ist die "unseriös"?
> 
> Guck mal im Artikel zu Putin unter dem Abschnitt: Wirtschaftlich-soziale Entwicklung Russlands unter Putin. Soviel dazu was er für die Russen getan hat. Und welchen Krieg er verhindert hat? Den Versuch in Syrien wieder einen Nato-Krieg zu starten (gut nicht er alleine, dafür müssen wir auch China danken)
> 
> ...



den russen kann man genauso genug sachen vorwerfen, also von daher gibts keinen größeren.


----------



## gorgi85 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist dir die deutsche Wikipedia als Quelle genehm oder ist die "unseriös"?
> 
> Guck mal im Artikel zu Putin unter dem Abschnitt: Wirtschaftlich-soziale Entwicklung Russlands unter Putin. Soviel dazu was er für die Russen getan hat. Und welchen Krieg er verhindert hat? Den Versuch in Syrien wieder einen Nato-Krieg zu starten (gut nicht er alleine, dafür müssen wir auch China danken)
> 
> ...


 
Nochmals, bitte ! Hör mit den sinnlosen und ungleichen Vergleichen auf, du hast schlichtweg Unrecht. Wie kannst du Syrien mit dem Irak vergleichen, oder gar mit der Ukraine ??? 

Der Irak war kein Bündnisspartner genau so wenig Syrien, dort herrschten schreckliche Regime und die Nationen sehnten sich nach Demokratie. Hitler wurde doch auch gestürzt, und es war gut so. 

Die USA maraschiert nicht in Nationen demokratischer Gefüge ein, aber Russland dringt gerade in Europa ein, mach doch mal die Augen auf ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

500.000 tote Iraker sind also "sinnlose Vergleiche" ? Da spricht ja mal der pure Zynismus.

War Sadam Hussein ein Diktator? Ja war er. Aber war er eine Bedrohung für die Welt? Nein definitv nicht, also lass den Vergleich mit Hitler.

Vorallem hat er für Stabilität in dem Land gesorgt, jetzt ist das Land runtergebombt, runtergewirtschaft und ein Aufmarschgebiet von Al-Quaida (was es unter Hussein NIE war).

Und zum Thema schreckliche Regime. Die USA (und der gesamte Westen) sind sich nicht zu schade um Geschäfte mit Saudi-Arabien zu machen. Ist das Land jetzt plötzlich ein Hort des Friedens, der Menschenrechte und der Demokratie? Ich bitte dich. Genau das ist die westliche Heuchelei die ich hier anprangere. Für Menschrechte sein und mit Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien Geschäfte machen.

Sich über den Einmarsch in der Krim aufregen, aber Hunderttausende Tote als "Kollateralschaden" für den Weg zu Demokratie abtuen.


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Zumal der Vergleich mit dem Irak unter Saddam noch einen ganz anderen üblen Nachgeschmack hat:


Verharmlosung und Relativierung der Verbrechen die von Saddams Regime begangen wurden.
Man unterstellt der Ukraine, dass die derzeitige Übergangsregierung eben solche Verbrechen, wie Sie von Saddam begangen wurden, z.B. der Einsatz von chemischen Kampfstoffen gegen Teile der eigenen Bevölkerung, entweder plant, angekündigt oder durchgeführt hat.


€: Es hat schon was Ironisches, dass diejenigen, welche (nicht nur hier)  ihre tiefsitzenden Ressentiments und Obsession gegen die USA pflegen, am  meisten von deren Technik und Technologie profitieren (z.B. um hier  posten können). ^^


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 500.000 tote Iraker sind also "sinnlose Vergleiche" ? Da spricht ja mal der pure Zynismus.
> 
> War Sadam Hussein ein Diktator? Ja war er. Aber war er eine Bedrohung für die Welt? Nein definitv nicht, also lass den Vergleich mit Hitler.
> 
> ...



So oft ich ja anderer meinung bin was die sache mit der krim und der ukraine angeht, so muss ich dir hier größtenteils rechtgeben. 

Aber ich denke um das thema, wie gut oder böse jetzt die jeweilige seite ist sollte man einen seperaten thread aufmachen. zu dem thema gibts nämlich dann mehr als genug zu diskutieren, am meistens über die hintergründe westlicher länder, klingt für manche hart ist aber so


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal der Vergleich mit dem Irak unter Saddam noch einen ganz anderen üblen Nachgeschmack hat:
> 
> 
> Verharmlosung und Relativierung der Verbrechen die von Saddams Regime begangen wurden.
> ...


 
Die Stelle an der ich Verbrechen von Sadam Hussein relativiere, hätte ich doch gerne mal markiert. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich ihn in meinem Post "Diktatur" genannt habe.

Achso chemische Kampfstoffe. Auch hier bitte ich doch darum, dass man mir die Stelle zeigt, wo ich der neuen Regierung der Ukraine derartiges unterstellt habe. PS: Wo sind diese ganzen Massenvernichtungswaffen eigentlich die Europa in einer halbe Stunden hätten erreichen können? Die Amerikaner haben doch 11 Jahre Zeit zum suchen gehabt.

Na da war das Sicherstellen des irakischen Öls wohl wichtiger. Als im Namen der Menschrechte versteht sich, man ist ja schließlich nicht Russland und marschiert nur aus geopolitschen Gründen in fremde Länder ein oder ?


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nochmals, bitte ! Hör mit den sinnlosen und ungleichen Vergleichen auf, du hast schlichtweg Unrecht. Wie kannst du Syrien mit dem Irak vergleichen, oder gar mit der Ukraine ???
> 
> Der Irak war kein Bündnisspartner genau so wenig Syrien, dort herrschten schreckliche Regime und die Nationen sehnten sich nach Demokratie. Hitler wurde doch auch gestürzt, und es war gut so.
> 
> Die USA maraschiert nicht in Nationen demokratischer Gefüge ein, aber Russland dringt gerade in Europa ein, mach doch mal die Augen auf ...


 
Du bezichtigst hier andere der unseriösen und falschen Aussagen und Inhalten aber hast selber keinen blassen Schimmer. Syriens "Freiheitskämpfer" sehnten sich nach Demokratie, IST KLAR! Das is der Witz des Jahrhunderts  Unfassbar was für Leute ihre Argumentationen als wahr bezeichnen. Russland dringt gerade in Europa ein ja? Soll das ein Witz sein? Wo bitte tut er das? Mach du mal lieber die Augen auf.

Ich lese hier ab und zu mit aber Kaaruzo hat recht: Andersdenkende werden hier behandelt als wären sie Aliens. Sobald man Quellen oder Aussagen nutzt die mit der eigenen Meinung nicht übereinstimmen wird man als Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Dummkopf belächelt, wie schon im Syrien-Thread.

Und was hat sich in Syrien herausgestellt? Weshalb man plötzlich so gut wie nichts mehr von dem dort immernoch herrschenden Krieg hört? Das diese ganzen behauptungen gegen Assad erstunken und erlogen waren und diese sogenannten "Freiheitskämpfer" Terroristen sind welche "Gottesstaaten" einführen in den Gegenden Syriens die sie besetzen und einen nach dem anderen köpfen! Das diese Terroristen von dem Westen unterstützt werden/ wurden und Putin sich zurecht gegen diese Terroristen für Assad eingesetzt hat, weil die Mujahedins die in seinem Land ständig für Terror sorgen aktiv sind in Syrien.

Jetzt wird ein neunmalkluger Mod kommen, dem meine Meinung nicht passt, und mich anpissen was das denn mit Russland zu tun habe. 

Meine ganz einfache Antwort: Eure ach so seriösen und tollen westlichen Medien, *die auch für die aktuelle Berichterstattung in Russland verantwortlich sind !!* verbreiten zu 80% ********, ******** auf denen eure Argumentationen beruhen, *WOW!*

Putin ist bestimmt nicht unfehlbar und superlieb, aber er tut nichts was man ihm als Untat vorwerfen könnte. Weder schlachtet er Menschen ab noch tut er sonst etwas vergleichbares. Amerika tut dies seit bestehen und begründet es mit der plumpen Ausrede das sie eine Weltmacht seien und es zu ihrer Aufgabe gehört, was ein Witz. Ziemlich dumm als deutscher Staatsbürger mit einem Land zu symphatisieren für die die deutsche Regierung noch bis vor kurzem ein Feind war. (Sprichwort NSA->Abhören von Telefonaten; Wer die Gesetzeslage der NSA kennt weiß wieso ich Deutschland als "Feind" Amerikas bezeichne).

In Guantanamo werden heute noch Menschen bewusst gefoltert denen man nicht einmal etwas zur Schuld legen kann, und ein solches Land wird hier in Schutz genommen, das is absolut lächerlich!


----------



## loser321 (11. März 2014)

Sadam war ein Schlächter keine Frage, aber lange Zeit war er unser Schlächter, da sah man absolut keine Probleme.
Apropo das Volk sehnt sich nach Demokratie, das interessiert die USA solange nicht bis es zu ihrem Vorteil ist. Also hört doch mit den Märchen auf bitte.

Nun zu den interessen der USA an der Ukraine, das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten...

Euch sollte Zbigniew Brzeziński bekannt sein. 

The Grand Chessboard
Amerikas Strategie der Vorherrschaft 1998


Zbigniew Kazimierz Brzeziński*[bʐɛˈʑĩski] (**28. März*1928*in*Warschau) ist ein polnisch-amerikanischer Politikwissenschaftler und gilt neben Henry Kissinger als graue Eminenz unter den US-amerikanischen Globalstrategen.


----------



## Seeefe (11. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du bezichtigst hier andere der unseriösen und falschen Aussagen und Inhalten aber hast selber keinen blassen Schimmer. Syriens "Freiheitskämpfer" sehnten sich nach Demokratie, IST KLAR! Das is der Witz des Jahrhunderts  Unfassbar was für Leute ihre Argumentationen als wahr bezeichnen. Russland dringt gerade in Europa ein ja? Soll das ein Witz sein? Wo bitte tut er das? Mach du mal lieber die Augen auf.
> 
> Ich lese hier ab und zu mit aber Kaaruzo hat recht: Andersdenkende werden hier behandelt als wären sie Aliens. Sobald man Quellen oder Aussagen nutzt die mit der eigenen Meinung nicht übereinstimmen wird man als Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Dummkopf belächelt, wie schon im Syrien-Thread.
> 
> ...



teilweise korrekt teilweise wieder völlig überspitzt.

Zum einen, ja Putin schlachtet möglicherweise keine Menschen auf ser krim ab, aber genug Menschen werden von ihm unterdrückt 
Ja die USA haben auch ihre fehler, dies bestreitet ja keiner. 

Und das mit den quellen. ruyven hat ea recht gut und ausführlich schonmal erläutert, wie und warum welche quellen besser sind als andere, anscheinend hast du den post nicht gelesen oder verstanden.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist dir die deutsche Wikipedia als Quelle genehm oder ist die "unseriös"?
> 
> Guck mal im Artikel zu Putin unter dem Abschnitt: Wirtschaftlich-soziale Entwicklung Russlands unter Putin. Soviel dazu was er für die Russen getan hat. Und welchen Krieg er verhindert hat? Den Versuch in Syrien wieder einen Nato-Krieg zu starten (gut nicht er alleine, dafür müssen wir auch China danken)



Und was ist mit dem Georgien Konflikt?
Was ist mit Tschetschenien? 
Was ist mit Putin kritischen Stimmen?
Putin versucht Russland wieder als Weltmacht aufzupushen hat aber außer ein paar Rohstoffen nichts weiter anzubieten um mit den USA, Europa, China oder anderen Ländern global zu konkurieren.
Und wenn einer wirtschaftlich nichts zu melden hat wird eben die militärische Keule herausgeholt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und im nächsten Abschnitt tust du genau das, was die meisten hier tuen, du erwähnst zwar die Verbrechen der USA, um sie im nächsen Halbsatz zu relativieren.
> 
> Im Völkerrechtswidrigen Irakkrieg sind ca. 500.000 Menschen oder mehr gestorben. Mehrere Tausend durch Drohenangriffe.
> 
> Sanktionen oder Auschluss der USA aus der G8? Fehlanzeige.



Ja natürlich kritisiere ich das.
Und was soll ich sonst machen? 
Vor der US Botschaft demonstrieren?
Was bringt das?
Die USA behandeln Menschen aus anderen Staaten als 2. Klasse Mensch. Das hat der NSA Chef ebenso gesagt wie der CIA Chef und Obama hat es im Interview mit Claus Kleber auch durchblicken lassen.
Das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung aber es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dagegen vorzugehen sondern Aufgabe der anderen Staaten wie eben die EU sich dem zu stellen und den USA klar zu machen dass es nicht nur "US Bürger" gibt und alle anderen sind Menschen 2. Klasse sondern Gleichheit für alle durchzusetzen.
Aber wie immer sind sich die Europäer nicht einig wie sie das machen wollen.
Und wie hilflos Europa ist kannst du doch hervorragend an der jetzigen Situation sehen. Die Russen machen was sie wollen und außer "mahnende" Worte kommt nichts aus den EU Staaten.
Und den Chinesen ist das auch völlig egal was da abläuft. Die haben zu Hause ihre eigenen Probleme mit Minderheiten die sie unterdrücken müssen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Russen besetzen die Krim ohne einen einzigen Toten. Die Welt ist in heller Aufruhr. Wo ist denn da bitte die Verhältnismäßigkeit?



Aber warum haben die Russen die Krim besetzt?
Waren die dort lebenden Russen in Gefahr? Finde ich nicht. Von wem auch denn sie sind dort in der Mehrheit.



Spoiler






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 500.000 tote Iraker sind also "sinnlose Vergleiche" ? Da spricht ja mal der pure Zynismus.
> 
> War Sadam Hussein ein Diktator? Ja war er. Aber war er eine Bedrohung für die Welt? Nein definitv nicht, also lass den Vergleich mit Hitler.
> 
> Vorallem hat er für Stabilität in dem Land gesorgt, jetzt ist das Land runtergebombt, runtergewirtschaft und ein Aufmarschgebiet von Al-Quaida (was es unter Hussein NIE war).



Hussein war ein Relikt des kalten Krieges.
Die USA haben ihn militärisch aufgerüstet weil sie ihre Machtzentrale in Teheran verloren haben die wiederum als Gegenstück zur Sowjetunion diente.
Zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges ist viel Mist auf der Welt passiert.
Aber als der kalte Krieg beendet war, war es nun mal an der Zeit den Diktator aus Bagdad den Gar auszumachen denn er hat nun mal sein eigenes Volk unterdrückt und Giftgas gegen Kurden eingesetzt -- welches er von Deutschland gekauft hatte wenn ich nicht irre.
Blöd halt für Bush Junior dass er so vertrottelte Mitstreiter hatten die keinen Plan von dem haben was sie da eigentlich machen und er selbst war ja auch keine Leuchte.

Und heute sind die USA pleite. Sie können es sich schlichtweg nicht mehr leisten irgendwelche Kriege zu führen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zum Thema schreckliche Regime. Die USA (und der gesamte Westen) sind sich nicht zu schade um Geschäfte mit Saudi-Arabien zu machen. Ist das Land jetzt plötzlich ein Hort des Friedens, der Menschenrechte und der Demokratie? Ich bitte dich. Genau das ist die westliche Heuchelei die ich hier anprangere. Für Menschrechte sein und mit Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien Geschäfte machen.



Geschäfte machen alle mit den Saudis. Den Saudis gehört die halbe Wall Street.
Sie haben finanzielle Verbindungen zu deutschen Großunternehmen.
Klar dass sie eine gewichtige Machtposition haben der sich niemand entziehen kann. 
Wenns ums Geld geht dann regieren die eigentlichen Herrscher. Nämlichen die Großkonzerne und Banken. Das ist Kapitalismus. Den gibt es auch in Russland [Gasprom macht richtig viel] und den gibt es auch in China [die kaufen sich mit ihren 10 Billionen Dollar cash die sie haben überall ein und betreiben nebenbei noch Wirtschaftsspionage im perfekten Stil -- also nicht so armselig und lachhaft wie die NSA das macht]


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@Seefe

Hat er, das sie ja beobachtet werden und sich an Richtlinien halten müssen, nur wer versichert mir das dies zu 100% auch geschieht? Gesetze? Das diese nicht viel wert sind wissen wir spätestens seit der NSA-Sache.

Keine frage, die Medien in Russland und Co. sind nicht besser oder authentisch, da hört man halt nichts negatives über das eigene Land. Was das angeht sind die Medien im Westen bzw. in Deutschland natürlich und zweifelsohne viel viel besser. Hier werden Politiker kritisiert, unvorstellbar in russischen Medien. Es herrscht eine gewisse Medienfreiheit, aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht das alles was sie erzählen auch der Realität entspricht.

Wie sonst erklärst du dir diese totale Ruhe trotz dieses riesen Skandals mit der NSA? Früher sind die Leute in Deutschland wegen dem kleinsten Scheiss auf die Straße gegangen und haben protestiert was das Zeug hält. Heute wird still vor sich hingeschwiegen obwohl solch riesige Undinge passieren.


Die Lage in Kiew bekommt man nicht in den Griff wenn man, so wie es aktuell gehandhabt wird, Russland gegenüber völlig überreagiert. Es muss ein Mittelweg gefunden werden, nicht ohne und nicht nur mit Putin. Aber die ganzen Medien reden vom bösen Teufels-Putin. Wie sollen sich die Leute da ein gutes Bild von machen? Unmöglich.


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

Nochwas zu legitimität der Regierung in Kiew.

So wurde der Präsident abgewählt.

http://volksbetrugpunktnet.files.wo...ordenterbeiderabwahldespr25c325a4sidenten.jpg

Den ganzen Artkel lesen.
http://volksbetrugpunktnet.wordpres...kernluge-von-der-legitimen-regierung-in-kiew/


----------



## Andrej (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nochmals, bitte ! Hör mit den sinnlosen und ungleichen Vergleichen auf, du hast schlichtweg Unrecht. Wie kannst du Syrien mit dem Irak vergleichen, oder gar mit der Ukraine ???
> 
> Der Irak war kein Bündnisspartner genau so wenig Syrien, dort herrschten schreckliche Regime und die Nationen sehnten sich nach Demokratie. Hitler wurde doch auch gestürzt, und es war gut so.
> 
> Die USA maraschiert nicht in Nationen demokratischer Gefüge ein, aber Russland dringt gerade in Europa ein, mach doch mal die Augen auf ...



Du weist aber schon,dass die USA ohne UN Beschluss in den Irak im Jahre 2003 einmarschiert sind und damit das Völkerrecht verletzt haben.
Der Irak war bis ins Jahr 1991 ein Verbündeter der USA im Kampf gegen die Mullahs im Iran.

Am 11.September 1973 wird mit Hilfe der CIA der demokratisch gewählte Präsident Chiles ,Salvadore Allende, von Augusto Pinochet ermordet.  

 Russlands interesse ist es zu verhindern,dass die ehemaligen Repibliken die an Russland grenzen sich der NATO anschließen und damit Russland ganz von der NATO umkreist wird.
Weil für Russland die Nato immer noch Staatsfeind numero uno ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Russlands interesse ist es zu verhindern,dass die ehemaligen Repibliken die an Russland grenzen sich der NATO anschließen und damit Russland ganz von der NATO umkreist wird.
> Weil für Russland die Nato immer noch Staatsfeind numero uno ist.


 
Dann sollte sich Russland ebenfalls der Nato anschließen.
Wo ist das Problem?
Was macht denn die Nato? Eigentlich nichts außer eine Menge Geld zu verbraten und unsinnige Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Würden die Russen bei dem Verein mitmachen könnten sie direkte Einflussnahme auf militärische Entscheidungen ausüben.
Aber Putin ist ja zu arrogant und zu eitel sich dafür zu öffnen. Er will lieber wieder ein Russland als Gegenpol zum Westen aufbauen. Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Nur gemeinsam kann man sich den globalen Problemen des Jahrhunderts stellen.

Mit der Besetzung der Krim hat er sich auf jeden Fall keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

Nicht einfach behaupten, sondern googel bemühen.

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Russland-Rat

Am 19. August 2008 beschlossen die Außenminister der NATO vor dem Hintergrund des Georgienkonflikts, die Arbeit des NATO-Russland-Rates bis auf weiteres auszusetzen.[1]*Am gleichen Tag wurde die Gründung einer NATO-Georgien-Kommission („NATO Georgia Commission“) beschlossen, die die Aufnahme Georgiens in die NATO vorbereiten helfen soll.


----------



## Andrej (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Aber als der kalte Krieg beendet war, war es nun mal an der Zeit  den  Diktator aus Bagdad den Gar auszumachen denn er hat nun mal sein  eigenes  Volk unterdrückt und Giftgas gegen Kurden eingesetzt -- welches  er von  Deutschland gekauft hatte wenn ich nicht irre.


Die USA  hätten dass auch 1991 machen könnn,haben sie aber nicht.
Ich glaube es gab hier andere Gründe z.B. Öl.
Ich glaube der Giftgasangriff auf die Kurden,war das 2.Slimmste was dem  Irak passiert ist.Der Krieg den die USA 1991 geführt haben,war das  größere Übel,weil dort viel mehr MEnschen starben und seit dem Krieg,der  Süd Irak zu den verstrahltesten Regionen der Welt gehört,weil die Amis  dort Munition mit abgereichertem Uran verwendeten (Und auch als sie  Serbien bombardiert haben,ohne UN-BEschluss)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTRaf23TCUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich Russland ebenfalls der Nato anschließen.
> Wo ist das Problem?
> Was macht denn die Nato? Eigentlich nichts außer eine Menge Geld zu verbraten und unsinnige Entscheidungen zu treffen.
> Würden die Russen bei dem Verein mitmachen könnten sie direkte Einflussnahme auf militärische Entscheidungen ausüben.
> ...


 
Mit der Bestzung der Krim hat Putin nichts anderes gemacht als das was eh schon seit Jahren der Westen treibt: militärisches denken.

Die Nato und EU treiben seit 1990 nichts anderes als Bullshit. 1990 kam der Vorschlag von Gorbatschow ein neues Europa zu schaffen indem die Nato aufgelöst wird und ein neues Sicherheitssystem für Europa gefunden wird, MIT Russland! Und was tat der Westen? Richtig, sie lehnten den Vorschlag ab und wollten die Nato behalten. Als die USA beschlossen haben in Tschechien und Polen Raketen zu stationieren hat sich auch kein Schwein drum gekümmert als Russland sich beschwert hat. Stell dir mal vor Russland würde auch nur im Ansatz der USA zu nahe kommen, würden sie genauso wie Russland schweigen? Sicher nicht.

Anstatt einen Mittelweg zu finden wird der Osten immer weiter in eine Ecke gedrängt, und wenn sich dieses Land dann genauso falsch aufspielt wie die anderen es seit Jahren tun wird ein Eklat drauß und es wird vom Kriegsgeilen Putin geredet. Ich bitte euch, wie kann euch sowas entgehen?


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Die USA  hätten dass auch 1991 machen könnn,haben sie aber nicht.
> Ich glaube es gab hier andere Gründe z.B. Öl.
> Ich glaube der Giftgasangriff auf die Kurden,war das 2.Slimmste was dem  Irak passiert ist.Der Krieg den die USA 1991 geführt haben,war das  größere Übel,weil dort viel mehr MEnschen starben und seit dem Krieg,der  Süd Irak zu den verstrahltesten Regionen der Welt gehört,weil die Amis  dort Munition mit abgereichertem Uran verwendeten (Und auch als sie  Serbien bombardiert haben,ohne UN-BEschluss)
> 
> ...


 
vielleicht sollten wir dazu auch erwähnen, dass wir ebenfalls an der bombadierung beteiligt waren? 
Operation Allied Force


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

Ich denke Russland soll so lange in die Ecke gedrängt werden bis es einen Fehler macht. Dann kann man schön sagen...

Er hat angefangen, seht ihr, er ist Schuld.


----------



## Andrej (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Die USA  hätten dass auch 1991 machen könnn,haben sie aber nicht.
> Ich glaube es gab hier andere Gründe z.B. Öl.
> Ich glaube der Giftgasangriff auf die Kurden,war das 2.Slimmste was dem  Irak passiert ist.Der Krieg den die USA 1991 geführt haben,war das  größere Übel,weil dort viel mehr MEnschen starben und seit dem Krieg,der  Süd Irak zu den verstrahltesten Regionen der Welt gehört,weil die Amis  dort Munition mit abgereichertem Uran verwendeten (Und auch als sie  Serbien bombardiert haben,ohne UN-BEschluss)
> 
> ...



*@Threshold*
 Mit dieser entscheidung würde sich Putin sehr unbeliebt beim Volke machen,und er ist schon jetzt nicht besonders beliebt.
Das einzige was ihn bis heute an der Macht hält,ist dass es in Russland niemanden gibt dem das Volk in der heutige russischen Politik als einen guten Ersatzt für Putin sieht.(Und jetzt soll mir keiner mit den Lappen Chodorkovskij und Navalniy kommen.) Jeder Politiker der dem Westen den Hintern leckt,ist in Russland sehr unbeliebt. Durch den Konflikt in der Ukraine und der Krim bekommt Putin einen hohen zuspruch in der Bevölkerung,weil wie er sagt er sich für die Russen dort einsetzt.Und das ist das was die Menschen hören möchten,den viele von ihnen haben noch den Zerfall der UdSSR in Erinnerung,als man die Russen aus den Republiken vertrieben,getötet (nicht in allen) oder sie zu Menschen 2.Klasse deklassiert hat,wie in den baltischen Staaten,wo viele Russen,die dort geboren sind keine Staatsbürger der jeweiligen Länder sind,sondern den Status eines Aliens haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Zukünftige Präsident von Russland,wir wohl der jetzige Verteidigungsminister,Sergei Kuschugetowitsch Schoigu,denn er ist im Volk sehr beliebt und war noch nie in Skandale verwickelt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir dazu auch erwähnen, dass wir ebenfalls an der bombadierung beteiligt waren?
> Operation Allied Force



Zudem Zeitpunk habe ich noch in Russland gelebt und kann mich somit dem "Wir" nicht anschließen,aber "IHR" (Deutschland)(Joschka hat damals dafür eine richtig in die Fresse bekommen) wart auch dabei.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie sonst erklärst du dir diese totale Ruhe trotz dieses riesen Skandals mit der NSA? Früher sind die Leute in Deutschland wegen dem kleinsten Scheiss auf die Straße gegangen und haben protestiert was das Zeug hält. Heute wird still vor sich hingeschwiegen obwohl solch riesige Undinge passieren.



Irgendwann verlieren dinge halt an bedeutung, das ist mit allem auf ser welt so.
zum einen hat der skandal wochenlang die medienlandschaft beherrscht. Irgendwann gab es aber nichts neues mehr darüber zu berichten, quasi war ja alles offengelegt. dann wird die zeitung um.die ecke nicht mehr nötig zu kaufen weil steht ja nichts mehr neues drin. deshalb suchen sich die medien dann etwas neues. 
die spionage zu kritisieren ist nicht aufgabe der medien, diese dienen nur dem zweck.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> 500.000 tote Iraker sind also "sinnlose Vergleiche" ? Da spricht ja mal der pure Zynismus.



In welcher Relation stehen 500.000 Iraker jetzt mit der Krimkriese ? Erklär mir mal bitte den Zusammenhang damit ich auch wirklich glaube nicht zu truämen.



> Vorallem hat er für Stabilität in dem Land gesorgt, jetzt ist das Land runtergebombt, runtergewirtschaft und ein Aufmarschgebiet von Al-Quaida (was es unter Hussein NIE war)



Hussein tötette politische Verbrecher mit eigener Hand/Pistole. Faktisch sollen es mal 60 am Tag gewesen sein sofern man den Geheimdiensten Glauben schenkt. Aber, töten unsere Soldaten systematisch Civilisten ? Legen Bomben ? Wir sind es nicht die dort Schlachten, sondern eine neue Staatsform in einer neuen Situation, erlaubt es Gruppen exystent zu halten welche dies ausnutzen. 

Der Irak hat nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun, Irak selbst muss man verstehen und auch die Hintergründe und Interessen der fanatsischen Parteien. Sonst labert man so einen 0815 Halbwissens-mix zusammen, der so garnicht stimmt. Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen .... 



> Sich über den Einmarsch in der Krim aufregen, aber Hunderttausende Tote als "Kollateralschaden" für den Weg zu Demokratie abtuen



Deine Vergleiche sind die eines 13 Jährigen, wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> In welcher Relation stehen 500.000 Iraker jetzt mit der Krimkriese ? Erklär mir mal bitte den Zusammenhang damit ich auch wirklich glaube nicht zu truämen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obama spricht im aktuellen Fall von der Souveränität der Staaten und von der territorialen Integrität der Staaten - seie zwingendes Völkerrecht. Denauso die Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten. Wo blieb denn die Souveränität in Afghanistan, Lybien, Irak, Jugoslavien? In den Fällen wurde dies ignoriert weil man meinte das brauch man nicht mehr - und genau das nutzt Putin jetzt natürlich völlig aus! In diesem Fall haben all diese Länder sehr wohl was mit dieser Angelegenheit zu tun.

Nur dass er noch das As hat und behaupten kann das sich dort seine russischen Mitbürger in Gefahr befinden. 

Das sind die eigenen Geister die sich der Westen rief und sie jetzt nicht mehr los wird.

Du magst älter wie 13 sein aber du kannst 1 und 1 nicht besser zusammenzählen wie einer.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Obama spricht im aktuellen Fall von der Souveränität der Staaten und von der territorialen Integrität der Staaten - seie zwingendes Völkerrecht. Denauso die Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten. Wo blieb denn die Souveränität in Afghanistan, Lybien, Irak, Jugoslavien?



Die Suveränität in Lybien, Irak, Yugolsawien und Afhanistan ? Die gab es tatsächlich mal, in Yugoslawien war es das pure Chaos und Bürgerkrieg, in Lybien Diktatur, im Irak das Hussein Regime, und im Afghanistan noch besser, die Taliban. So sah die Souveränität dieser Länder aus, bevor der Westen ihnen in der Hinsicht zur Demokratieform verhalf. 

Für mich steht das Wohl einer Mehrheit über der Souveränität. Wenn sie eh nur zum Schein ist wie im Falle Ukraines Abhängigkeit an Moskau, dann kann man darauf getrost sche....n würde ich sagen. Echte Souveränität und Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist. 

So zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Suveränität in Lybien, Irak, Yugolsawien und Afhanistan ? Die gab es tatsächlich mal, in Yugoslawien war es das pure Chaos und Bürgerkrieg, in Lybien Diktatur, im Irak das Hussein Regime, und im Afghanistan noch besser, die Taliban. So sah die Souveränität dieser Länder aus, bevor der Westen ihnen in der Hinsicht zur Demokratieform verhalf.
> 
> Für mich steht das Wohl einer Mehrheit über der Souveränität. Wenn sie eh nur zum Schein ist wie im Falle Ukraines Abhängigkeit an Moskau, dann kann man darauf getrost sche....n würde ich sagen. Echte Souveränität und Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist.
> 
> So zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.



Auf jedenfall. 

Man kann nie souveräner sein als mit dem IWF und der Trojka im Haus. Und Partner erst...

Zähl weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Suveränität in Lybien, Irak, Yugolsawien und Afhanistan ? Die gab es tatsächlich mal, in Yugoslawien war es das pure Chaos und Bürgerkrieg, in Lybien Diktatur, im Irak das Hussein Regime, und im Afghanistan noch besser, die Taliban. So sah die Souveränität dieser Länder aus, bevor der Westen ihnen in der Hinsicht zur Demokratieform verhalf.
> 
> Für mich steht das Wohl einer Mehrheit über der Souveränität. Wenn sie eh nur zum Schein ist wie im Falle Ukraines Abhängigkeit an Moskau, dann kann man darauf getrost sche....n würde ich sagen. Echte Souveränität und Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist.
> 
> So zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.



Dann erklär du mir mal warum der Westen mit Saudi-Arabien zusammenarbeitet, eines der schlimmsten Regimes weltweit? Das widerlegt deine ganze Grundaussage. 

Wer bestimmt was zum "Wohl der Mehrheit" ist? Die USA?

Ach und souveränität ist dir egal? Na dann ist doch alles super in der Krim. Die Mehrheit dort will zu Russland, und das wohl der Meheit ist doch deiner Meinung nach der Masstab, und nicht so unbedeutetes Zeug wie dad Völkerrrcht.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Suveränität in Lybien, Irak, Yugolsawien und Afhanistan ? Die gab es tatsächlich mal, in Yugoslawien war es das pure Chaos und Bürgerkrieg, in Lybien Diktatur, im Irak das Hussein Regime, und im Afghanistan noch besser, die Taliban. So sah die Souveränität dieser Länder aus, bevor der Westen ihnen in der Hinsicht zur Demokratieform verhalf.
> 
> Für mich steht das Wohl einer Mehrheit über der Souveränität. Wenn sie eh nur zum Schein ist wie im Falle Ukraines Abhängigkeit an Moskau, dann kann man darauf getrost sche....n würde ich sagen. Echte Souveränität und Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist.
> 
> So zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.



Also das kann ich mal komplett nicht nachvollziehen.
Du versuchst den Westen bei seinen größten fehlern zu verteidigen, vor allem mit der lüge man brächte den beispielländern demokratie.. 
Allein die hintergründe des irak kriegs  waren allein wirtschaftlicher natur. daneben sind auch die sachen in lybien eher suspekt genau wie mit afghanistan. 
Vorher mit den taliban bzw. gadaffi zusammengearbeitet danach abgesegt und die länder besetzt, da haben die, ich sag mal westlich kritisch stehenden leute hier, recht. Demokratie, wirkliche demokratie hat kein land erhalten, bzw. wird sie mit abziehen der westlichen truppen wieder untergehen. 

Also Krieg damit begründen das in dem jeweiligen land ein regime herrscht oder eine extremistengruppe kann man vielleicht, wenns den nur darun geht den menwchen zu helfen. Dies ist aber bei allen aufgezählten beispielen beim westen nicht der fall, außer bei jugoslawien.

Also die westlichen länder, vor allem die usa, stellst du mit viel zu weißer weste dar


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Suveränität in Lybien, Irak, Yugolsawien und Afhanistan ? Die gab es tatsächlich mal, in Yugoslawien war es das pure Chaos und Bürgerkrieg, in Lybien Diktatur, im Irak das Hussein Regime, und im Afghanistan noch besser, die Taliban. So sah die Souveränität dieser Länder aus, bevor der Westen ihnen in der Hinsicht zur Demokratieform verhalf.
> 
> Für mich steht das Wohl einer Mehrheit über der Souveränität. Wenn sie eh nur zum Schein ist wie im Falle Ukraines Abhängigkeit an Moskau, dann kann man darauf getrost sche....n würde ich sagen. Echte Souveränität und Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist.
> 
> So zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.


 
DEMOKRATIE in Lybien, Irak, Jugoslavien und Afghanistan? Meinst du das wirklich ernst? In diesen Ländern herrscht teilweise das pure Chaos, so schlimm wie nie zu vor. 2013 war das gewaltreichste Jahr seit 2001 in Afghanistan. Die Taliban die man früher zerstören wollte, mit denen hat die US-Regierung am Ende versucht zu verhandeln. Die afghanische Regierung ist so demokratisch das sie über 50 Talibankämpfer freigelassen haben. Die Al-Kaida sollte zerschlagen werden, die Al-Kaida is so präsent wie nie zu vor.

Als sich die Kosovo-Albaner abgespaltet haben sprach man ihnen das Recht zu mit einem Volksentscheid wählen zu dürfen ob sie eine Abspaltung von Serbien wollen oder nicht - das war ein großer Fehler. Genau davon macht jetzt nämlich Putin gebrauch, dieser Mann ist nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Er spielt jetzt eben mit genau diesem Argument.

Die Probleme in der Ukraine gibt es nicht erst seit ein paar Monaten. Der Westen (und auch du) hat anscheinend nie begriffen dass das eine zweigeteilte Gesellschaft in der Ukraine ist welche sich schon im 2. Weltkrieg völlig verschieden verhalten hat. Die einen sind für Europa und die anderen für Russland. Das wurde seit Jahren völlig ignoriert und jetzt haut der Westen auf den Putz als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.

Was sollen diese ganzen abstrusen Sanktionen bitte? Das erzeugt nichts anderes als Wut und Sturheit bei Putin, is das Diplomatie?



> Partnerschaft wird die Ukraine erst dann genießen wenn sie ein EU Mitglied ist.



Lies dir bitte meinen Post durch, ich bitte dich drum. Wie man sone Äußerung vom Stapel lassen kann ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erklär du mir mal warum der Westen mit Saudi-Arabien zusammenarbeitet, eines der schlimmsten Regimes weltweit? Das widerlegt deine ganze Grundaussage.
> 
> Wer bestimmt was zum "Wohl der Mehrheit" ist? Die USA?
> 
> Ach und souveränität ist dir egal? Na dann ist doch alles super in der Krim. Die Mehrheit dort will zu Russland, und das wohl der Meheit ist doch deiner Meinung nach der Masstab, und nicht so unbedeutetes Zeug wie dad Völkerrrcht.


 
Ich erkläre dir garnichts mehr, du gehst ja auch auf keine Erläuterungen ein wenn man dich danach fragt. 

Ausserdem ahne ich dass du einen feuchten Keks über das amerikanisch-saudische Bündniss weisst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich erkläre dir garnichts mehr, du gehst ja auch auf keine Erläuterungen ein wenn man dich danach fragt.
> 
> Ausserdem ahne ich dass du einen feuchten Keks über das amerikanisch-saudische Bündniss weisst.



Ich habe mehr als einmal die Erklärungen geliefert, deine "Der Westen ist gut und perfekt und der Russe ist der neue Hitler"-Brille lässt dich, dass nur nicht erkennen.

Sag doch einfach, dass du nicht in der Lage bist diesen Widerspruch zu erklären.

Herzlich Glückwunsch du bist genauso ein Heuchler wie unsere Politiker (vielleich ist das der Grund, warum du hier so brav jede Lüge nachplapperst, die sie verbreiten).

Jaja für Demokratie und Menschenrechte sein und mit Saudi-Aarabien zusammenarbeiten. PS: Als die Taliban noch die "bösen bösen" Russen bekämpft haben, waren sie beste Freunde der Amis. Komisch oder ?

Aber dafür hast du bestimmt auch eine verflucht ausgefuchste Erklärung. Man darf gespannt bleiben.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> DEMOKRATIE in Lybien, Irak, Jugoslavien und Afghanistan? Meinst du das wirklich ernst? In diesen Ländern herrscht teilweise das pure Chaos, so schlimm wie nie zu vor. 2013 war das gewaltreichste Jahr seit 2001 in Afghanistan. Die Taliban die man früher zerstören wollte, mit denen hat die US-Regierung am Ende versucht zu verhandeln. Die afghanische Regierung ist so demokratisch das sie über 50 Talibankämpfer freigelassen haben. Die Al-Kaida sollte zerschlagen werden, die Al-Kaida is so präsent wie nie zu vor.
> 
> Als sich die Kosovo-Albaner abgespaltet haben sprach man ihnen das Recht zu mit einem Volksentscheid wählen zu dürfen ob sie eine Abspaltung von Serbien wollen oder nicht - das war ein großer Fehler. Genau davon macht jetzt nämlich Putin gebrauch, dieser Mann ist nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Er spielt jetzt eben mit genau diesem Argument.
> 
> ...


 

Nun vorab erstmal, ist ein Betritt für die Ukraine ist die beste Chance für die Menschen, das zu bekommen nach was sie sich sehnen, nämlich die Annäherung an die Lebensqualität westlichen Standarts. Das ist nicht schleierfhaft das ist die Wahrheit, unter Russland wird die Wirtschaft weiter bluten und unter der EU würde sie aufblühen, vorerst. Das ist ein völlig verständlicher Grund eine Regierung aufzubauen die sich von Moskau abwenden will, russische Repressionspolitik in Europa wird keiner mehr tollerieren. Die Ukraine liegt in Europa, und man muss sie aus dem rurrischen Einfluss befreien, so einfach ist das. 

Gesplatenes Land. In der Krim machen Russen eine Population von 60% aus, also eine Mehrheit. Im Rest der Ostukraine jedoch nur eine Minderheit. Die Ukraine ist nicht gespalten, sie ist okupiert und russischen Einflüssen "ausgesetzt". Ich habe schon oftmals erwähnt dass man Putin nachvollziehen kann, er kann nicht anders handeln nur ist die Besatzung meines Erachtens nach zu früh, ein zu krasser Schritt. Über 70% der Ukraine sind zudem für einen Westkurs.

Zudem willst du mir doch nicht ersnthaft weissmachen es sei legitim  Auch ein Referendum ist nicht legitim, denn so etwas ist eine innenpolitische Angelegenheit und ausschließlich in Kiew zu entscheiden. 

Sanktionen sind zudem nur der erste Schritt, der Westen wird Russland ausbluten lassen für seine Machstreben in Europa das wusste ich schon vor 10 Tagen dass sich das zuspitzen wird. Dem Putin sind in der Hinsicht die Hände gebunden, denn Russland ist sehr abhängig vom Westen, wohingegen Russland nicht in der Position ist den Westen wirtschaftlich zu lähmen. Das ist ein riskantes Spiel für Putin und Sturheit wird er sich kaum leisten können.

Demokratie. Nach unserer Ideologie ist sie nunmal das Gegenstück für ein Regime. Ob sie iwo funktioniert hängt aber nicht alleine von uns ab. In Afghanistan und dem Irak, gibt es zuviele Splittergruppen und Interessenskonflikte, zudem exystsiert die Demokratie erst seit über einem Jahrzehnt dort ? Demokratisch muss erlernt werden, von taliban und Al Quaida ist das wohl nicht zu erwarten und es war absehbar dass die jungen Staatsformen angreiffbar werden, und sich wie gesagt viele Gruppen zu Wort melden werden. 

Verstehe ehrlichgesagt nicht wie man den nahen Osten mit Osteuropa vergleichen kann, das sind zwei von Grund auf verschiedene Kofnlikte und Bevölkerungen. Ich zumindest sehe in der Ukraine eine wesentlich höhere Chance für das erflogreiche Umsetzen von Demokratie als im Afghanistan


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nun vorab erstmal, ist ein Betritt für die Ukraine ist die beste Chance für die Menschen, das zu bekommen nach was sie sich sehnen, nämlich die Annäherung an die Lebensqualität westlichen Standarts. Das ist nicht schleierfhaft das ist die Wahrheit, unter Russland wird die Wirtschaft weiter bluten und unter der EU würde sie aufblühen, vorerst. Das ist ein völlig verständlicher Grund eine Regierung aufzubauen die sich von Moskau abwenden will, russische Repressionspolitik in Europa wird keiner mehr tollerieren. Die Ukraine liegt in Europa, und man muss sie aus dem rurrischen Einfluss befreien, so einfach ist das.
> 
> Gesplatenes Land. In der Krim machen Russen eine Population von 60% aus, also eine Mehrheit. Im Rest der Ostukraine jedoch nur eine Minderheit. Die Ukraine ist nicht gespalten, sie ist okupiert und russischen Einflüssen "ausgesetzt". Ich habe schon oftmals erwähnt dass man Putin nachvollziehen kann, er kann nicht anders handeln nur ist die Besatzung meines Erachtens nach zu früh, ein zu krasser Schritt. Über 70% der Ukraine sind zudem für einen Westkurs.
> 
> ...


 
Wirtschaft aufblühen? So wie die griechische oder spanische? 

70% für den Westkurs? Ich hätte gerne ein Quelle die diese Zahlen belegt. So wie ich das gelesen habe, will fast die Hälfte das Landes Annähernung an Russland und Janukowtisch zurück.

Ach das Referendum ist nicht legitim? Ein Staat darf sich nicht für Unabhängig erklären?

A) Was ist denn bitte mit dem Kosovo?
B) Was hat eigentlich die USA am 4. Juli 1776 gemacht ? (Na hoffentlich lesen die Briten das mit, die werden sich freuen)

Es geht nicht um Demokratie. Warum willst du das nicht begreifen. Haben die USA den Krieg im Irak mit "Demokratie" begründet? Nein es waren die angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen (die sie in 10 Jahren NIE gefunden haben).
Warum hat die US-Army wohl als einen der ersten Schritte die Öl-Quellen gesichert? Für Menschenrechte?

Fakt ist unter Huessein war der Irak eine Diktatur und stabil. Jetzt ist der Irak eine Diktatur und instabil. Wow das nenn ich mal Vorsprung dank dem Westen. Und zum Thema Regime. Der Irak unter Hussein ist nicht ansatzweise so schlimm wie Saudi-Arabien.

Dort werden Menschen für Ehebruch, Abfall vom Glauben oder Homosexualität hingerichtet. Im 21 Jahrhundert. Es tut mir leid, der Westen müsste (wollte er glaubhaft bleiben) dieses Land international isolieren und mit Sanktionen belegen. Da er das nicht tut, zeigt sich eins ganz deutlich. Dem Westen ist die Wirtschaft mehr wert, als Menschenrechte und Demokratie.

Das du nicht verstehtst worum es geht, hast du nun mehrfach eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Es geht darum, dass der Westen Putin vorwirft die Souveränität der Ukraine zu verletzten.

Und ich (und auch andere) haben hier die Heuchelei des Westen deutlich gemacht, hat die USA doch von vielen Ländern (Vietnam, Panama, Irak, Lybien, Jugoslwaien etc.) die Souveränität verletzt.

Genau diese Heuchelei prangere ich an. Wenn dir das zu hoch ist, dann tut es mir wirklich leid.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr als einmal die Erklärungen geliefert, deine "Der Westen ist gut und perfekt und der Russe ist der neue Hitler"-Brille lässt dich, dass nur nicht erkennen.
> 
> Sag doch einfach, dass du nicht in der Lage bist diesen Widerspruch zu erklären.
> 
> ...


 
Verblüffend wie du Händeringend nach iwelchen Vergleichen suchst wo der Westen versagt hat, um die akutelle Krimkrise und Putins Imperialismus legitimieren willst. 

Der Westen hat viele Fehler gemacht, die Sausis zudem haben Ölgeschäfte und Waffengeschäfte, in den vlt größten transferierten Summen welteil pro Jahr. Das sind Geschäftspartner die verschmelzen in Gegenseitiger Abhängigkeit, sie sind gezwungen sich zu verbünden. Dazu muss man Hintergründe verstehen, wie zB das Pflegen der Kontakte des weissen Hauses mit der saudischen Königsfamilie. Warum ? Ganz einfach, die haben so viel ich weiss ca 1 Billionen !!! Dollar in amerikansichen Banken. Das ist eine unendlich lange Geschichte, von der du wie gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer hast, ich bin zwar auch kein Experte aber verstehe die Zusammenhänge die zu solchen Strukturen und Extrastellungen führen. 

Und, im Gegensatz zu dir bediene ich mich nicht der Vergangenheit. Ich sage nichts über den grausamen Tschetschenienkrieg, über russische Gulags, das Rechtssystem, und viele viele russische Greul wo man denken sollte das sind doch keine Menschen mehr. 

Also bleib mal jetzt hier bei der Sache, und zaubere keine Handlungen von her die vor 20 Jahren mal waren, die haben nichts zu tun mit der jetzigen Krimkriese. Hier gehts um die Ukraine und nicht um die Taliban oder sonst was.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Leute. Ihr schweift schon wieder ab.
Wenn das so weiter geht ist der Thread hier bald dicht.
Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wirtschaft aufblühen? So wie die griechische oder spanische?
> 
> 70% für den Westkurs? Ich hätte gerne ein Quelle die diese Zahlen belegt. So wie ich das gelesen habe, will fast die Hälfte das Landes Annähernung an Russland und Janukowtisch zurück.
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid, aber du bist vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unqualifiziert" um dich politischen Diksussionen zu witmen. Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## jamie (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Aha, souverän ist man also erst dann, wenn man unter dem Joch der EU steht. Interessante Theorie. 
Wer sagt dir überhaupt, dass es das ist, was "die Ukrainer" wollen? Warum lässt man sie denn nicht drüber entscheiden, sondert lässt jetzt schnell eine Übergangsregierung, die nicht vom Volk gewählt wurde, ein Assoziierungsabkommen unterzeichnen? Klingt nicht so sonderlich vertrauenerweckend, oder? Es geht doch wieder nur darum, Tatsachen zu schaffen und die Ukraine schon mal frühstmöglich zu binden. Im Prinzip die gleiche Vorgehensweise, wie man sie Putin ankreidet, nur perfider.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Verblüffend wie du Händeringend nach iwelchen Vergleichen suchst wo der Westen versagt hat, um die akutelle Krimkrise und Putins Imperialismus legitimieren willst.
> 
> Der Westen hat viele Fehler gemacht, die Sausis zudem haben Ölgeschäfte und Waffengeschäfte, in den vlt größten transferierten Summen welteil pro Jahr. Das sind Geschäftspartner die verschmelzen in Gegenseitiger Abhängigkeit, sie sind gezwungen sich zu verbünden. Dazu muss man Hintergründe verstehen, wie zB das Pflegen der Kontakte des weissen Hauses mit der saudischen Königsfamilie. Warum ? Ganz einfach, die haben so viel ich weiss ca 1 Billionen !!! Dollar in amerikansichen Banken. Das ist eine unendlich lange Geschichte, von der du wie gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer hast, ich bin zwar auch kein Experte aber verstehe die Zusammenhänge die zu solchen Strukturen und Extrastellungen führen.
> 
> ...


 
Du verstehst es nicht oder?

Du kennst das Wort "Präzedenzfall" scheinbar auch nicht.

Wie soll man Russlands Verhalten verteidigen, wenn man nicht die Fälle aus der Vergangenheit zum Vergleich nimmt? Erklär es mir.

Ich schreib es nochmal ganz deutlich für dich auf: Der Westen wirft Russland die Verletztung der Souveränität vor. Der Westen verletzt ständig selber die Souveränität fremder Länder.

Merkst du es langsam? Das nennt man auf Deutsch Heuchelei. Wer im Glaushaus sitz und so, kennst du das Sprichwort.

Und zum Thema das böse Regime Russland. Werden Menschen dort öffentlich geköpft (!!!) für Verbrechen wie Homosexualität, Ehebruch oder Abfall vom Glauben? Nein? Komisch in Saudi-Arabien schon.

Schon das du das Wort "Gulag" benutzt, zeigt das du keine Ahnung von Russland hast. Es gibt Straflager ja, aber keine Gulags mehr, das war zu Sowjetzeiten.

Und übrigens, da man in deiner Logik keine Vergangenheit benutzen darf, was machen die Amerikaner jetzt genau in diesem Moment auf Kuba? Achja genau sie betreiben ein Gefängis ohne Richterurteil, ohne Anwälte ohne Anklagepunkte.

Aber über die russiche Justiz meckern. Junge wach auf.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nenn mir mal ein Bespiel für Joch der EU, mir fällt jetzt nämlich kein Land ein dass von der EU ausgebeutet wird. 

Und ca 70%, glaube 68% der Ukrainer wünschen sich einen EU Beitritt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber du bist vorsichtig ausgedrückt "unqualifiziert" um dich politischen Diksussionen zu witmen. Nichts für Ungut.


 
Widmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal ein Bespiel für Joch der EU, mir fällt jetzt nämlich kein Land ein dass von der EU ausgebeutet wird.
> 
> Und ca 70%, glaube 68% der Ukrainer wünschen sich einen EU Beitritt.


 
Quelle ?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Wie soll man Russlands Verhalten verteidigen, wenn man nicht die Fälle aus der Vergangenheit zum Vergleich nimmt? Erklär es mir



Wieso sollte man einen Besatzungskrieg gg ein friedliches Land welches sich verständlicher Weise nur gg das Joch erhebt, lgitimieren ??? Gehts dir noch gut ?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle ?


 
Neuste Zählungen in Kiew. Google dann findest du es.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man einen Besatzungskrieg gg ein friedliches Land welches sich verständlicher Weise nur gg das Joch erhebt, lgitimieren ??? Gehts dir noch gut ?



Irak?Vietnam?Lybien? Merkst du was? Das waren alles völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege.

Ist übrigens ein komischer "Besatzungskrieg" dort auf der Krim, so ganz ohne Kampfhandlungen und Tote.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Neuste Zählungen in Kiew. Google dann findest du es.


 
Ach in Kiew sind die Leute also für die Annäherung. Ja merkwürdig. 

Neuste Zahlen von der Krim sagen mir, man ist dagegen.

Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Irak?Vietnam?Lybien? Merkst du was? Das waren alles völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege.
> 
> Ist übrigens ein komischer "Besatzungskrieg" dort auf der Krim, so ganz ohne Kampfhandlungen und Tote.



Gab im der Tscheoslowakei auch nicht als Hitler einmarschierte, trotzdem herrschte ein Naziregime.

Da die Krim von Soldaten besetzt wird und nicht von Teletubbies, ist dies ein Besatzungsfeldzug. Sollten lieber froh sein dass kein ukrainischer Schiessbefehl kam bisher, dann hättest du deine Toten.

Und erzähl mal jetzt bitte, inwiefern Irak, Vietnam, Lybien, das russische imperialistische Dringen ein Europa legitimiert. Würde mich mal sehr interessieren wie du auf solche überaus durchdachten und klugen Vergleiche kommst.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach in Kiew sind die Leute also für die Annäherung. Ja merkwürdig.
> 
> Neuste Zahlen von der Krim sagen mir, man ist dagegen.
> 
> Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will?


 
Anscheinend verstehst du nichtmal das. Ich habe die Ukrainische Betritssbestreben im Sinne, diese werden von knappen 70% der Bevlkerrung der Ukraine unterstüzte, und nicht irgendeienr kleinen Halbinsel, verstehst du von was hier übhaupt die Rede ist ???


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Gab im der Tscheoslowakei auch nicht als Hitler einmarschierte, trotzdem herrschte ein Naziregime.
> 
> Da die Krim von Soldaten besetzt wird und nicht von Teletubbies, ist dies ein Besatzungsfeldzug. Sollten lieber froh sein dass kein ukrainischer Schiessbefehl kam bisher, dann hättest du deine Toten.
> 
> Und erzähl mal jetzt bitte, inwiefern Irak, Vietnam, Lybien, das russische imperialistische Dringen ein Europa legitimiert. Würde mich mal sehr interessieren wie du auf solche überaus durchdachten und klugen Vergleiche kommst.



Hab ich von "legitimieren" gesprochen? Ich sprach von "verteidigen".

Ich erkläre es gerne noch einmal für dich: Der Westen wirft Russland die Verletztung der Souveränität vor. Der Westen verletzt ständig selber die Souveränität fremder Länder.

Erkennst du den Widerspruch?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Anscheinend verstehst du nichtmal das. Ich habe die Ukrainische Betritssbestreben im Sinne, diese werden von knappen 70% der Bevlkerrung der Ukraine unterstüzte, und nicht irgendeienr kleinen Halbinsel, verstehst du von was hier übhaupt die Rede ist ???



Eben war es nur Kiew, jetzt sind es 70% von der gesamten Ukraine, entscheide dich doch mal.

übrigens die gesamte Ost-Ukraine will das eben NICHT. Sie wollen Annäherung an Russland und Janukowitsch zurück.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hab ich von "legitimieren" gesprochen? Ich sprach von "verteidigen".
> 
> Ich erkläre es gerne noch einmal für dich: Der Westen wirft Russland die Verletztung der Souveränität vor. Der Westen verletzt ständig selber die Souveränität fremder Länder.
> 
> Erkennst du den Widerspruch?


 
Und aus dem Grund dürfen wir der Ukraine nicht helfen ?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eben war es nur Kiew, jetzt sind es 70% von der gesamten Ukraine, entscheide dich doch mal.
> 
> übrigens die gesamte Ost-Ukraine will das eben NICHT. Sie wollen Annäherung an Russland und Janukowitsch zurück.


 
Ähm ja, konnte ja nicht wissen dass dein Unwissen so krass ist. Kiew ist die Hauptstadt der Ukraine (das weisst du doch oder ?), und die Behörden für Statistiken sind auch dort. Ergebnisse werden dort bekannt, Hochzählungen werden natürlich für das ganze Land gemacht und nicht nur für die Hauptstadt


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Solange es durch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung des jeweiligen "Bundeslandes"  legitimiert ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ähm ja, konnte ja nicht wissen dass dein Unwissen so krass ist. Kiew ist die Hauptstadt der Ukraine (das weisst du doch oder ?), und die Behörden für Statistiken sind auch dort. Ergebnisse werden dort bekannt, Hochzählungen werden natürlich für das ganze Land gemacht und nicht nur für die Hauptstadt



Ach mitten in den Unruhen werden also Befragungen in der gesamten Ukraine durchgeführt? Ne das klingt nachvollziehbar.

Da du die Behauptung aufstellst lautet meine Frage immer noch: Quelle? Ansonsten gilt deine Behauptung als nicht belegbar.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eben war es nur Kiew, jetzt sind es 70% von der gesamten Ukraine, entscheide dich doch mal.
> 
> übrigens die gesamte Ost-Ukraine will das eben NICHT. Sie wollen Annäherung an Russland und Janukowitsch zurück.


 
Quelle ? 

Weil das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, auch in der Ostukraine will immernoch eine Mehrheit den EU Beitritt.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach mitten in den Unruhen werden also Befragungen in der gesamten Ukraine durchgeführt? Ne das klingt nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Da du die Behauptung aufstellst lautet meine Frage immer noch: Quelle? Ansonsten gilt deine Behauptung als nicht belegbar.



Hochzählungen sind keine Befragungen, und ehrlichgesagt zeigt das wieviel Ahnung du von solchen Dingen hast, nämlich kaum welche. Würdest du auch lesen, wüsstest du solche Fakten. Alle 2 Tage steht es in irgendeinem Artikel, man muss nur lesen was du anscheinend nicht tuest ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Quelle ?
> 
> Weil das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, auch in der Ostukraine will immernoch eine Mehrheit den EU Beitritt.



N-TV ist als Qulle genehm?

Moskau spielt Milliardenkarte: Auch Süd- und Ostukrainer fordern Referendum - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ein paar Tausend Demonstranten sind nicht alle.
Und wer weiß wer die dahin gefahren hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein paar Tausend Demonstranten sind nicht alle.
> Und wer weiß wer die dahin gefahren hat.



Die Frage stellt sich bei den Gegendemonstranten natürlich auch. Aber das wird hier ja sofort als Verschwörungstheorie abgetan.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja, du hälst also aufständische russische Minderheiten im Osten, als Maaßstaab für alle dort lebenden Menschen ja ? 

In der Ostukraine sind Russen eine Minderheit, so würde auch ein Referendum aussehen, welches in einem "freien" Land stattfinden würde ohne Manipulationen seitens Russland.

Deine Quelle gibt keine Daten wieder, die Rede ist von ein paar tausend Russen die sich jetzt mutig fühlen weil ihre Armee droht einzumarschieren. Dort wohnen Millionen von Menschen und die Mehrheit sind Ukrainer, nicht Russen.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein paar Tausend Demonstranten sind nicht alle.
> Und wer weiß wer die dahin gefahren hat.


 
So weit scheint unser Kollege anscheinend nicht durchzublicken. Das ist purer Nartionalismus und Gesinnung die ihn hier schreiben lässt, solchen Leuten sind reale Hintergründe im Prinzip vollkommen egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ja, du hälst also aufständische russische Minderheiten im Osten, als Maaßstaab für alle dort lebenden Menschen ja ?
> 
> In der Ostukraine sind Russen eine Minderheit, so würde auch ein Referendum aussehen, welches in einem "freien" Land stattfinden würde ohne Manipulationen seitens Russland.
> 
> Deine Quelle gibt keine Daten wieder, die Rede ist von ein paar tausend Russen die sich jetzt mutig fühlen weil ihre Armee droht einzumarschieren. Dort wohnen Millionen von Menschen und die Mehrheit sind Ukrainer, nicht Russen.



A) Ich habe immerhin eine Quelle geliefert, du bleibst deine weiter schuldig.
B) Was du tust ist vermuten, dafür gibt es keine Beweise.
C) Das Parlament der Krim ist frei gewählt worden. Es haben Abgeordnete für und welche gegen die Unabhängigkeit gestimmt. Jetz soll die Bevölkerung der Krim selbst wählen. Also wo ist eine solche Abstimmung undemokratisch ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> So weit scheint unser Kollege anscheinend nicht durchzublicken. Das ist purer Nartionalismus und Gesinnung die ihn hier schreiben lässt, solchen Leuten sind reale Hintergründe im Prinzip vollkommen egal.


 
Sagt derjenige der jedes Verbrechen der USA und des Westen gutheißt, das ist natürlich keine "Gesinnung".

Und wir oft noch, das kann für die Gegendemonstranten genauso gelten, oder weißt du es mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit, dass das nicht so ist?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Sagt derjenige der jedes Verbrechen der USA und des Westen gutheißt, das ist natürlich keine "Gesinnung".



Fällt dir kein besseres Argument ein ? Wo hab ich so etwas geschrieben ??? 



> Und wir oft noch, das kann für die Gegendemonstranten genauso gelten, oder weißt du es mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit, dass das nicht so ist?



Ich halte mich an Zahlen die werden kaum lügen, so wie die in Russland. In Kiew kann man sagen hat man eine ukrainische Bewegung gesehen, 100.000 Demonstranten usw. Dass russische Minderheiten das nicht wollen ist klar, denn Herr Putin hat ja allen Russen eingespeist Westen und EU seien Feinde. Wieso sollte aber eine Mehrhreit, also die Ukrainer, das genau so sehen ? Schließlich dreht ja Russland immer wieder den Gashahn ab


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Fällt dir kein besseres Argument ein ? Wo hab ich so etwas geschrieben ???



Das mit 20 Jahre her, und darum geht es jetzt nicht. Das nennt man auch Verbrechen relativieren.



> Ich halte mich an Zahlen die werden kaum lügen, so wie die in Russland. In Kiew kann man sagen hat man eine ukrainische Bewegung gesehen, 100.000 Demonstranten usw. Dass russische Minderheiten das nicht wollen ist klar, denn Herr Putin hat ja allen Russen eingespeist Westen und EU seien Feinde. Wieso sollte aber eine Mehrhreit, also die Ukrainer, das genau so sehen ? Schließlich dreht ja Russland immer wieder den Gashahn ab



A) Welche Zahlen? Du präsentierst ja keine Quellen. B) Warum sollten die nicht lügen? Kiew ist von den Demostranten besetzt, das die natürlich die Zahlen liefern, die ihr Handeln bestätigen, ist verständlich.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wir oft noch, das kann für die Gegendemonstranten genauso gelten, oder weißt du es mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit, dass das nicht so ist?


 
Deine Zahlen müssen also stimmen.
 Andere zahlen sind vom Westen geschönt oder gefälscht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deine Zahlen müssen also stimmen.
> Andere zahlen sind vom Westen geschönt oder gefälscht?



Nein, die können natürlich genauso gelogen und geschönt sein.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Das mit 20 Jahre her, und darum geht es jetzt nicht. Das nennt man auch Verbrechen relativieren.



Ich realitivere garnichts, wer das tuet bist du. Nein du schreibst ja sogar dass du die Besatzung verteidigst, genau so wie die Propagandalügen Russlands an die du bescheuerterweise festhälst, was aber dein problem ist und nicht meinz. 



> A) Welche Zahlen? Du präsentierst ja keine Quellen. B) Warum sollten die nicht lügen? Kiew ist von den Demostranten besetzt, das die natürlich die Zahlen liefern, die ihr Handeln bestätigen, ist verständlich.



a)Habe ich doch, alle 2 Tage bestätigt mir das irgendein Artikel. Zudem nehme ich ukrainische Volkszählungen ernster als russisch-manipulierten BilligMist. 

b)Warum sollten die nicht lügen ?, würde mal sagen weil sie nicht lügen müssen da in der Ukraine mehr Ukrainer als Russen leben ?  
Und in Kiew ist nichts besetzt, sondern die Krim ist von russischen Soldaten besetzt. 

Wenn du dich weiterhin so plump äußern wirst wie jetzt, mit leerem Geist, dann wundere dich nicht wenn dir bald keiner mehr antwortet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich realitivere garnichts, wer das tuet bist du. Nein du schreibst ja sogar dass du die Besatzung verteidigst, genau so wie die Propagandalügen Russlands an die du bescheuerterweise festhälst, was aber dein problem ist und nicht meinz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann bist du genauso ein Heuchler wie die unsere Politiker und Medien. 

Entweder darf Russland genauso handeln wie die USA (sprich seine Geopolitik mit militärischen Mittlen durchsetzten) oder aber niemand darf so handeln.

Wenn aber nur die USA das Recht dazu haben und es man Russland verweigert, dann ist es einfach Heuchelei. Anders kann man das nicht nennen.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2014)

Jetzt stellt ihr ihn aber in eine ecke, die für euch genauso gelten kann. 

Ich weiß nicht wer in der ukraine jetzt was will, fakt ist aber, er fordert einen beleg, eine quelle für eure aussagen, das was ihr an ihm sonst immer bemägelt habt. 
Bisher hab ich von euch aber auch nur gelesen, das in westlichen medien stehen soll das..., aber das kam alles nur aus eurem mund. keine quelle, kein beleg kein garnichts. 

Sinngemäß muss ich karuzzo schon recht geben. An sich hat der westen.genau so dreck am stecken wie der osten, und das ganze gelaber wer was darf und was nicht nunja, wer entscheidet dies eigentlich? alles rein wilkürlich. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die USA oder EU greiffen aber keine europäischen Deomkratien an, und genau darum geht es hier. Du bist der Heuschler wenn du gegen den Willen der ganzen Ukraine bist die nach einem schöneren Leben strebt, viel mehr Heuschler bist du wenn du nicht anerkennst dass Russland das bisher durch direkte Erpessung blockiert hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die USA oder EU greiffen aber keine europäischen Deomkratien an, und genau darum geht es hier. Du bist der Heuschler wenn du gegen den Willen der ganzen Ukraine bist die nach einem schöneren Leben strebt, viel mehr Heuschler bist du wenn du nicht anerkennst dass Russland das bisher durch direkte Erpessung blockiert hat.



Janukowitsch war demokratisch gewählt durch das Volk. Das hat sogar die OSZE bestätigt.

Und er hat einen Vertrag nicht unterschrieben. Das ist völlig legitm.

Das passiert bei uns doch auch täglich. 

Übrigens Russland hat keine Demokratie angegriffen. Soweit ich weiß, haben in der Ukraine noch keine demokratischen Wahlen stattgefunden. Also ist es ein Putsch.

Die einzigen geplanten demokratischen Wahlen (die auf der Krim), will der Westen ja nicht zulassen.

PS: Die Souveränität eines Landes bemisst sich nicht danach, ob es Demokratisch ist oder nicht. Der Irak war Souverän und der Angriff Völkerrechtswidrig. Das Hussein persönlich ein Schwein war, legitimiert diesen Angriff nicht.


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

Ich würde mit euch eine Wette abschliessen das es in nächster Zeit in Kiew keine demokratischen Wahlen gibt.

Die sehnen sich nach anderen Lösungen.

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41214/


----------



## efdev (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

naja diese demokratischen Wahlen können auf der grim erst dann stattfinden wenn der verein der gerade dort durcheinander macht sich verdrückt.
ansosnten ist die einschüchterung für die bevölkerung mmn zu groß.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Janukowitsch war demokratisch gewählt durch das Volk. Das hat sogar die OSZE bestätigt.
> 
> Und er hat einen Vertrag nicht unterschrieben. Das ist völlig legitm.
> 
> ...


 
Und er wurde demokratiisch abgewählt, das hat das OSZE auch bestätigt. 

Auf den Rest deines nationalen Geschwafels werde ich nicht mehr eingehen, wenn du bevorstehende Kriege so schwach legitimierst in Form von "wenn er darf darf ich auch töten" dann bist du meines Erachtens nach nicht auf der Höhe. Scheinst wohl zu vergessen dass Russland nur eine Mittelmacht ist.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Was für hirnrisse Dinge ohne Hand und Fuß hier behauptet werden. Keine Ahnung von nichts aber hauptsache dumm daher reden. Der Westen hat sich bis heute einen Scheiss um die Ukraine gekümmert, und jetzt fällt ihnen das alles auf den Kopf.

Fakt ist: Der Westen muss auf Putin eingehen und nicht versuchen ihm die Stirn zu bieten, denn dies würde die Lage nur zuspitzen. Die Elite redet doch immer von "Der Klügere gibt nach", davon sehe ich in der westlichen Politik nichts.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Und er wurde demokratiisch abgewählt, das hat das OSZE auch bestätigt.
> 
> Auf den Rest deines nationalen Geschwafels werde ich nicht mehr eingehen, wenn du bevorstehende Kriege so schwach legitimierst in Form von "wenn er darf darf ich auch töten" dann bist du meines Erachtens nach nicht auf der Höhe. Scheinst wohl zu vergessen dass Russland nur eine Mittelmacht ist.


 
Er wurde nicht demokratisch abgewählt mein Freund. 73% des Volkes haben gegen ihn gestimmt, da fehlen noch 2%. Und wenn du Spezialist von Demokratie redest müsstest du wissen das in unserer Politik eine Partei auch mit 4,99% nicht in den Bundestag kommt, denn genau das ist Demokratie. Selbst wenn nur ein kleines bisschen fehlt, fehlt es und das muss in einer  Demokratie respektiert werden.

Putin macht jetzt von all diesen Klauseln gebrauch. Hätte das der Westen nicht verpennt dann hätten sie jetzt schlagfertige und handfeste Belege gegen Putin, haben sie aber nicht.

Unfassbar wie jemand der anscheinend keine Ahnung von Geschichte und Politik hat auf Teufel komm raus Dinge behauptet die überhaupt nicht stimmen. Tu dir bitte selber den gefallen und verschone uns mit deinem Geschwafel.


----------



## loser321 (12. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Und er wurde demokratiisch abgewählt, das hat das OSZE auch bestätigt.
> 
> Auf den Rest deines nationalen Geschwafels werde ich nicht mehr eingehen, wenn du bevorstehende Kriege so schwach legitimierst in Form von "wenn er darf darf ich auch töten" dann bist du meines Erachtens nach nicht auf der Höhe. Scheinst wohl zu vergessen dass Russland nur eine Mittelmacht ist.



sehr legitim und demokratisch...

http://volksbetrugpunktnet.files.wo...rabwahldespr25c325a4sidenten.jpgVorigeNächste

Ganzer Artikel...

https://volksbetrugpunktnet.wordpre...kernluge-von-der-legitimen-regierung-in-kiew/

Aber ich weiss alles Russen Propaganda.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Was für hirnrisse Dinge ohne Hand und Fuß hier behauptet werden. Keine Ahnung von nichts aber hauptsache dumm daher reden. Der Westen hat sich bis heute einen Scheiss um die Ukraine gekümmert, und jetzt fällt ihnen das alles auf den Kopf.
> 
> Fakt ist: Der Westen muss auf Putin eingehen und nicht versuchen ihm die Stirn zu bieten, denn dies würde die Lage nur zuspitzen. Die Elite redet doch immer von "Der Klügere gibt nach", davon sehe ich in der westlichen Politik nichts.



Anderen Unahnung anprangern aber selbst einen Scheiss über diese Region wissen ....

Polen macht seit Jahren auf die Ukraine und ihre Westbemühungen aufmerksam, sogar mit der eigenen Politik ggüber Russland bemühte man sich darum die Ukraine mehr an den Westen zu binden. Die Ukraine mag dir vlt scheiss egal sein, nimm das aber nicht als Maaßstaab dass sie allen in Europa egal wäre. Faktisch spielt sie jetzt eine größere Rolle als Spielfeld russischen Imperialsmuses und europäischer Gegenreaktion, aber die Rede über die Ukraine und ihre Westbestreben sind nichts Neues. 

Fakt ist der Westen muss auf garichts eingehen, denn die Art und Weise des Vorgehens Putins ist Machogehabe, mehr nicht. Wenn sich Europa jetzt noch beginnt den Russen zu fügen, dann können wir gleich einpacken.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nur um das noch mal ergänzend klarzustellen: Ich bin kein Putinfreund oder heiße es gut was er tut, aber ich habe eine unfassbare Antipathie der westlichen Politik und deren fanatischen Verteidigern gegenüber. Wer meint Putin ist ein Gutmensch ist blind, taub und stumm aber genauso blind, taub und stumm ist jemand der behauptet dass das was der Westen tut völlig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Fakt ist der Westen muss auf garichts eingehen, denn die Art und Weise des Vorgehens Putins ist Machogehabe, mehr nicht. Wenn sich Europa jetzt noch beginnt den Russen zu fügen, dann können wir gleich einpacken.


 
Und genau wegen dieser Denkweise eskaliert die Lage so wie sie eskaliert. Vielen Dank das du dich hiermit selber vorgeführt hast.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Er wurde nicht demokratisch abgewählt mein Freund. 73% des Volkes haben gegen ihn gestimmt, da fehlen noch 2%. Und wenn du Spezialist von Demokratie redest müsstest du wissen das in unserer Politik eine Partei auch mit 4,99% nicht in den Bundestag kommt, denn genau das ist Demokratie. Selbst wenn nur ein kleines bisschen fehlt, fehlt es und das muss in einer  Demokratie respektiert werden.
> 
> Putin macht jetzt von all diesen Klauseln gebrauch. Hätte das der Westen nicht verpennt dann hätten sie jetzt schlagfertige und handfeste Belege gegen Putin, haben sie aber nicht.
> 
> Unfassbar wie jemand der anscheinend keine Ahnung von Geschichte und Politik hat auf Teufel komm raus Dinge behauptet die überhaupt nicht stimmen. Tu dir bitte selber den gefallen und verschone uns mit deinem Geschwafel.



Freund ?  

Und hab nirgens erwähnt Spezialist zu sein, behaupte immer das Gegenteil von. Zudem sind die Behauptungen unserer Politiker bestätigt, schwer dir jetzt zu glauben dass der Putsch illegal war. Die Annektierung der Krim so wie ein von Russen eingefordettes Referendum im mit Soldaten besetzten Gebiet ist deines Erachtens nach aber legitim ja ? Wenn die Russen weiter ost einwärts einfallen würden würdest du uns weiterhin verkaufen das wäre legitim und es gäbe ja garkeine Beweise, 

da sage ich nur sry aber : 



> Unfassbar wie jemand der anscheinend keine Ahnung von Geschichte und Politik hat auf Teufel komm raus Dinge behauptet die überhaupt nicht stimmen. Tu dir bitte selber den gefallen und verschone uns mit deinem Geschwafel.



Um das festzustellen bei dir braucht man anscheinend nciht viel Ahnung, mein Freund ;D


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau wegen dieser Denkweise eskaliert die Lage so wie sie eskaliert. Vielen Dank das du dich hiermit selber vorgeführt hast.


 
Eher deinen Denkansatz. Ich denke wenn Europa angegriffen wird muss es sich zu wehr setzen.


----------



## jamie (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Eher deinen Denkansatz. Ich denke wenn Europa angegriffen wird muss es sich zu wehr setzen.


 
HALLO? GEHT'S NOCH? Weil die Ukraine zum gleichen Kontinent gehört, wie Deutschland, müssen wir für das ukrainische Volk entscheiden und den Konflikt führen? Was ist das denn bitte für ein Denkweise? 
Zudem das ganze jetzt nur als Angriff von außen darzustellen, ist hirnrissig, da der "Angriff" ja auch von innen kommt und gegen wen willst du dich da wehren, wenn du dem ukrainischen Volk nicht mal die Möglichkeit einräumst, selbst zu entscheiden, sondern einfach behauptest, die wollen alle zur EU und damit ist es beschlossen. 
Wer ist dieses Europa, wer sind seine Autoritäten? Sind diese überhaupt von den Ukrainern mitbestimmt? Wer gibt denen dann das Recht, sich "für die Ukraine zu wehren"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Und er wurde demokratiisch abgewählt, das hat das OSZE auch bestätigt.
> 
> Auf den Rest deines nationalen Geschwafels werde ich nicht mehr eingehen, wenn du bevorstehende Kriege so schwach legitimierst in Form von "wenn er darf darf ich auch töten" dann bist du meines Erachtens nach nicht auf der Höhe. Scheinst wohl zu vergessen dass Russland nur eine Mittelmacht ist.



Mittelmacht? Genau mit solcher Arroganz (man muss bei Russland nur die Tür eintreten und das ganze Haus fällt ein) sind schon 2 Feldherren gestürzt.

Btw. das russische Militär ist immer noch das zweitstärkste dieses Planeten und eine verärgerte Atommacht, das kann nichteinmal im Interesse der USA sein.

Fakt ist, man muss Russland ernst nehmen und in politische Prozesse mit einbeziehen,  sonst macht Russland (wie jetzt) ernst. Und diesen Schuh kann sich der Westen ganz alleine anziehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Eher deinen Denkansatz. Ich denke wenn Europa angegriffen wird muss es sich zu wehr setzen.


 
Achso die Festung Europa muss zusammenhalten oder was?

Aber mir Nationalismus vorwerfen.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> HALLO? GEHT'S NOCH? Weil die Ukraine zum gleichen Kontinent gehört, wie Deutschland, müssen wir für das ukrainische Volk entscheiden und den Konflikt führen? Was ist das denn bitte für ein Denkweise?



Äh, eine europäische ? Die Ukraine will in die Nato und in die EU, nenn mir mal den Grund der uns das Recht gibt sie daran zu hindern. 



> Zudem das ganze jetzt nur als Angriff von außen darzustellen, ist hirnrissig, da der "Angriff" ja auch von innen kommt und gegen wen willst du dich da wehren, wenn du dem ukrainischen Volk nicht mal die Möglichkeit einräumst, selbst zu entscheiden, sondern einfach behauptest, die wollen alle zur EU und damit ist es beschlossen



Ja hast recht, lieber mit Panzern reinfahren und sie dann mit dem Messer an der Kehle befragen ob sie zu uns wollen oder nicht. Hirnrissig hust ....



> Wer ist dieses Europa, wer sind seine Autoritäten? Sind diese überhaupt von den Ukrainern mitbestimmt? Wer gibt denen dann das Recht, sich "für die Ukraine zu wehren"?



Was hätte Europa denn für einen Sinn wenn wir das nicht tuen würden ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Äh, eine europäische ? Die Ukraine will in die Nato und in die EU, nenn mir mal den Grund der uns das Recht gibt sie daran zu hindern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es Beweise, dafür das die Abstimmung auf der Krim unter Drohung stattfindet? Nein.

Das freigewählte Parlament hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt, völlig im Einklang mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. Es wurden sogar OSZE-Beobachter eingeladen.

Aber in seiner grenzelosen Arroganz, nimmt der Westen dieses Angbebot nicht an.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso die Festung Europa muss zusammenhalten oder was?
> 
> Aber mir Nationalismus vorwerfen.


 
Haha, mir fehlen die Worte wenn ichd ich lese.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gibt es Beweise, dafür das die Abstimmung auf der Krim unter Drohung stattfindet? Nein.
> 
> Das freigewählte Parlament hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt, völlig im Einklang mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. Es wurden sogar OSZE-Beobachter eingeladen.
> 
> Aber in seiner grenzelosen Arroganz, nimmt der Westen dieses Angbebot nicht an.


 
Bewaffnete Millitärs auf den Strassen die gearde ukrainisches Territorium stehlen auf welchem Ukrainer leben, werden von den Ukrainern nicht wie ein Papst empfangen. Das sind keine Umstände für ein Refirendum.
Ukrainsiche Soldaten werden bedroht, es wird täglich ein Ultimatum ausgesprochen und mit Schussfeuer gedroht. Naja, anscheinend wollen einige Dinge einfach nicht in deinen Kopf ....



> Das freigewählte Parlament hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt, völlig im Einklang mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. Es wurden sogar OSZE-Beobachter eingeladen



Was für ein Schwachsinn ... das Refirendum ist unter dem Gesetz weitestgehend rechtswiedrig, und die Beobachter der OSZE erhalten nicht überall Zugang so wie vorher abgesprochen, und werden zudem bedroht es sollen bereits sogar Warschüsse gefallen sein.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das ist wie mit dem Sudetenland, es kommt darauf an was nach der Krim kommt ob was kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Bewaffnete Millitärs auf den Strassen die gearde ukrainisches Territorium stehlen auf welchem Ukrainer leben, werden von den Ukrainern nicht wie ein Papst empfangen. Das sind keine Umstände für ein Refirendum.
> Ukrainsiche Soldaten werden bedroht, es wird täglich ein Ultimatum ausgesprochen und mit Schussfeuer gedroht. Naja, anscheinend wollen einige Dinge einfach nicht in deinen Kopf ....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker ist nicht rechtswidrig. NIchts anderes hat der Kosovo gemacht, als er sich von Serbien losgelöst hat.


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker ist nicht rechtswidrig. NIchts anderes hat der Kosovo gemacht, als er sich von Serbien losgelöst hat.


 
Natürlich nicht. Im Falle eienr Mehrheit über 60% und der Geschichte der Krim, ist sie meines Erachtens sogar vollkommen berechtigt, nur halt ohne Panzer und Soldaten. So sieht keine demokratsiche freie Wahl aus, das ist Landesraub und Repression. Darum geht es hier. Weshalb Herr Putin sehr überreagiert hat als er erfuhr dass Kiew sich nun nach Westen orientieren wird, sein Plan für die Ukraine geht nämlich nicht auf, deshalb sehen wir russisches Militär in "noch" Südukraine.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die USA oder EU greiffen aber keine europäischen Deomkratien an, und genau darum geht es hier. Du bist der Heuschler wenn du gegen den Willen der ganzen Ukraine bist die nach einem schöneren Leben strebt, viel mehr Heuschler bist du wenn du nicht anerkennst dass Russland das bisher durch direkte Erpessung blockiert hat.



ach ich bin der heuchler? wo liegt der unterschied zwischen einem europäischen staat und einem in afrika. wo liegt der unterschied zwischen den menschen in europa und denen im nahen osten. genau nirgendwo.
ich würde jetzt mal behaupten ohne dich angreifen zu wollen das du menschen in 1 und 2 klasse unterteilst nichts anderes tust du damit nämlich. 
also fahr mit persönlichen behauptungen wie heuchler lieber zurück.
du wirfst anderen vor nicht diskutieren zu können, vertrittst selbst aber eine komplett subjektive meinung, an objektivität fehlt es dir meiner meinung nach, wie manch anderen hier ebenfalls.
ich schließe mich da auch nicht aus, stehe zur westlichen seite und kritisiere das vorgehen russlands, aber das gleich gilt für den rest der welt ebenso. gibt genug leichen im ,wie so gerne hier benutzt ,westlichen keller.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

kp ob ihr es schon gelesen habt aber die bild hat vor ein paar tagen berichtet, das auch us söldner in der ukraine aktiv sein sollen.
Video aufgetaucht: Kämpfen US-Söldner (Blackwater) in der Ukraine? - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

könnten us söldner die scharfschützen auf dem maidan gewesen sein?


----------



## gorgi85 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> ach ich bin der heuchler?



Nein ich meinte Karuuzo weil er mich hier so hinzustellen versucht. 




> wo liegt der unterschied zwischen einem europäischen staat und einem in afrika. wo liegt der unterschied zwischen den menschen in europa und denen im nahen osten. genau nirgendwo.
> ich würde jetzt mal behaupten ohne dich angreifen zu wollen das du menschen in 1 und 2 klasse unterteilst nichts anderes tust du damit nämlich.


 
Ich tue das nicht, ich persönlich denke nicht ein bisscheln so über Menschen anderer Nationen. Aber in der Politik geht es um Interessen und nicht um Menschen, hier im Westene rlauben wir uns den Luxus der Demokratie und geniessen ihre Vorzüge, in anderen Teilen der Welt funktioniert sie nicht. Genau aus dem Grund weil Menschen eben nicht alle gleich sind, die arabsiche Welt zb ist eine völlig andere Welt im Vergleich zu uns. Bevor man sich da einmischt muss man die Kultur, die Denkweisen und allgemein die Interessen vieler Gruppen dort kappiert haben und ihre Konflikte zu kennen. Wir können nicht einfach davon ausgehen, dass eine Demokratie klappen wird nur weil eine Mehrheit in einem Land sie will, daran gekoppelt sind eine Menge anderer Einflüsse. 

Doch im Falle der Ukraine reden wir vom Europa, das ist nicht am anderem Ende der Welt, sondern ein Land praktisch wie unseres. Hier, bei uns, können wir nicht einfach zuschauen. Das hat nichts mit 1. oder 2. Klase zu tun, obwohl das leider zutrifft in der EU, aber darauf war ich nicht aus. 




> du wirfst anderen vor nicht diskutieren zu können, vertrittst selbst aber eine komplett subjektive meinung, an objektivität fehlt es dir meiner meinung nach, wie manch anderen hier ebenfalls.



Ist okay wenn du so denkst, ich sehe das etwas anders. 



> ich schließe mich da auch nicht aus, stehe zur westlichen seite und kritisiere das vorgehen russlands, aber das gleich gilt für den rest der welt ebenso. gibt genug leichen im ,wie so gerne hier benutzt ,westlichen keller.



Und die wird es immer geben, wie erwähnt die echte Demokratie findet nur bei uns statt, in wenigen Ausnahmen hat der Westen echte Verbündette auf der Welt denen es gelingt ihre Strukturen so aufzubauen wie bei uns. Der Rest geht unseren Politikern am Arsch vorbei, wir suchen immer nur nach "billig", mehr nicht. Nur, was hat das bitte mit der Ukraine, speziell dem Legitimieren der russischen Handlung jetzt zu tun ? Ich meine was bringen uns jetzt Vorwürfe ??? Sollen wir mal die Kriegsführung/Verbrechen Russlands in ihren Konflikten mit denen von US Soldaten im Iraq vergleichen ? Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil für eine obiektive Sicht auf die Krimkriese, sollten uns also den jetztigen Interessensgruppen widmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte Karuuzo weil er mich hier so hinzustellen versucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen „rechtfertigen“ und „nachvollziehen“.

Ich rechtfertige das Vorgehen Russlands nicht, es ist völkerrechtswidrig. Ich kann sehr wohl jedoch nachvollziehen, ist es doch die logische Konsequenz auf die amerikanische Außenpolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte. Und deshalb hat sich der Westen dieses Problem selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nicht alles nachplappern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_YWdaQhRU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen „rechtfertigen“ und „nachvollziehen“.
> 
> Ich rechtfertige das Vorgehen Russlands nicht, es ist völkerrechtswidrig. Ich kann sehr wohl jedoch nachvollziehen, ist es doch die logische Konsequenz auf die amerikanische Außenpolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte. Und deshalb hat sich der Westen dieses Problem selbst zuzuschreiben.


 
Er will vieles nicht verstehen, deswegen meint er auch ich würde Russlands Vorgehen auf der Krim unterstützen und legt mir Dinge in den Mund die ich nie behauptet habe, z.B. das demokratischen Wahlen auf der Krim möglich sind. Hab ich nie behauptet. Sie sind nicht möglich, die Abwahl des gestürzten Präsidenten war aber genauso undemokratisch umgeben von bewaffneten Soldaten.

Setz dich mal mit der aktuellen Regierung der Ukraine auseinander die vom Westen genehmigt wird bzw. mit denen der Westen zusammenarbeitet, georgi. In Anbetracht der Geschichte deutschlands ist es eine Schandtat das Deutschland mit diesen 5 Faschisten kooperiert.


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Zu dem Video von LordVoldemoord gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Wie schon in Afghanistan, Libyen und zuletzt Syrien lassen sich die Europäer - insbesondere die Merkeldeutschen - von den Amerikanern in eine brandgefährliche Situation bringen.

Nur diesmal direkt vor unserer Haustür und mit gezücktem Scheckbuch der Merkel.

Alles nur aus wirtschaftlichen und vor allem geostrategischen Interessen der Amis, mit dem Ziel, Russland zu isolieren.

Koste es die Deutschen, was es wolle.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich würd vorsichtig sein mit solchen Aussagen, sonst wirst du hier schnell zum Feind des Westens und Verschwörer.

Deutschland bückt sich schon viel zu lange vor der Welt. Noch heute müssen wir herhalten und werden verantwortlich für die Fehler gemacht, die irgendein Irrer begangen hat. Deutschland hat man sich richtig schön zurechtgerückt, es bellt wenn es die Großen wollen und hält die Schnauze wenn die Großen reden - aber niemals werden die Großen kritisiert. Wird wieder schön im aktuellen Fall deutlich.

Es ist in meinen Augen ein absolutes Armutszeugnis was da in der Ukraine vor sich geht, aber solange der Großteil des deutschen Volkes schön von den Fernsehern und Medien dieses Landes erzogen wird, wird sich auch an der Lage nichts ändern.

Der Westen hat in der Geschichte viel zu viele fehler gemacht, aber anstatt endlich klein beizugeben und einzugestehen das Fehler unterlaufen sind, pflegt man lieber die Sturheit und inakzeptanz. Von Diplomatie haben unsere Politiker anscheinend noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen „rechtfertigen“ und „nachvollziehen“.
> 
> Ich rechtfertige das Vorgehen Russlands nicht, es ist völkerrechtswidrig. Ich kann sehr wohl jedoch nachvollziehen, ist es doch die logische Konsequenz auf die amerikanische Außenpolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte. Und deshalb hat sich der Westen dieses Problem selbst zuzuschreiben.


 
Dein Schreibstil gab dies nicht unbedingt zu denken ...

In dem Fall sehe ich das ganz ähnlich wie du, sogar die Reaktion Putins und das Auftreten von den Kameras wie ein Autokrat einer Bastion gg den Westen, ist verständlich, wobei seine Vorwürfe und der Inhalt seiner Sicht der Dinge einfach absurd sind.

Trotzdem, ich sage das noch einmal, ist es ein Unterschied ob sich die Geopolitik der USA oder Russlands, in Fernsost oder Europa abspielt. Zudem betreibt die EU keine Geopolitik an der Ukraine, sondern Europapolitik. Niemand hat die feste Absicht Russland, einen wichtigen Handelspartner der EU, zu schwächen. Somit sind viele deiner Anschuldigungen und Motive und Aussagen über die Gesinnung der ukrainischen Mehrheit, falsch. 

Die Lage zur Zeit ist die, dass wir keinen Ausgleich mehr haben, denn die Russen sind schon da, mitten in Südeuropa auf der Krim. Es ist nur logisch und auch konsequent korrekt, dass die EU hier mit Sanktionen reagiert, und ebenfalls zur Repressalien greifft wenn es selbst erpresst wird, bzw im Osten gefährdet ist durch Besetzung. 

Problem hierbei ist auch dass Putin sich als krasser Hardliner entpuppt, und er (noch?) garnicht auf Diplomatie aus ist. 

Somit ist es legitim, Russland stark zu sanktionieren seitens der EU, auch wenn das bedeutet die eigene Wirtschaft zu verletzen. In meinen Augen ist das ein Zeichen dafür dass die EU funktioniert, wenn sie Zusammenhalt beweist. Ich für meinen Teil glaube an die EU.


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Er will vieles nicht verstehen, deswegen meint er auch ich würde Russlands Vorgehen auf der Krim unterstützen und legt mir Dinge in den Mund die ich nie behauptet habe, z.B. das demokratischen Wahlen auf der Krim möglich sind. Hab ich nie behauptet. Sie sind nicht möglich, die Abwahl des gestürzten Präsidenten war aber genauso undemokratisch umgeben von bewaffneten Soldaten.
> 
> Setz dich mal mit der aktuellen Regierung der Ukraine auseinander die vom Westen genehmigt wird bzw. mit denen der Westen zusammenarbeitet, georgi. In Anbetracht der Geschichte deutschlands ist es eine Schandtat das Deutschland mit diesen 5 Faschisten kooperiert.


 
Im Gegensatz zu deinem links populistischem Gesülze kappiere ich zumindest die Idee der Demokratie.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Dein Schreibstil gab dies nicht unbedingt zu denken ...
> 
> In dem Fall sehe ich das ganz ähnlich wie du, sogar die Reaktion Putins und das Auftreten von den Kameras wie ein Autokrat einer Bastion gg den Westen, ist verständlich, wobei seine Vorwürfe und der Inhalt seiner Sicht der Dinge einfach absurd sind.
> 
> ...



Es ist egal wo es stattfindet. Souveränität gilt überall. Denn müssten auch sanktionen gegen die usa beschlossen werden, alles andere ist doppelmoral.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nein, kapPierst du nicht.


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Setz dich mal mit der aktuellen Regierung der Ukraine auseinander die vom Westen genehmigt wird bzw. mit denen der Westen zusammenarbeitet, georgi. In Anbetracht der Geschichte deutschlands ist es eine Schandtat das Deutschland mit diesen 5 Faschisten kooperier



Mal ganz ehrlich, wie erwatest du bitte dass man dich ernst nimmt wenn du do dumme Kommentare von dir lässt ? 

Die Ukraine mag ein breites Problem mit organisiertem Faschismus haben, das heisst aber noch lange nicht dass sie in der Rada die Führung haben. Eine Merkel oder ein Steinmeier, sind Demokraten auf Fleisch und Blut, ich finde es ein bissel respektlos und es ist auch eine Indiz für deine Fantasievorstellung, wenn du annimmst solche Politiker würden mit iwelchen rechten Ukrainischen Gruppierungen unter einer Decke stecken. Sie verabscheuen solche Leute und würden ihren Ruf gefährden wenn nicht zerstören, also deine Anschuldigungen kannst du 8 Klässlern erzählen aber nicht mir ...


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Nein, kapPierst du nicht.



Muss man auch nicht ...


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist egal wo es stattfindet. Souveränität gilt überall. Denn müssten auch sanktionen gegen die usa beschlossen werden, alles andere ist doppelmoral.


 
Ja, müssten sie, wurden nicht. Und jetzt ?


----------



## gorgi85 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde um mir ein Bild zu euch beiden zu machen, wenn ihr erlaubt. 

Aber seid ihr beiden vlt Linke ?


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Ein interessantes Demokratieverständnis, jetzt also Sprechverbote...

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...rd-schroeder-maulkorb-verpassen-a-958405.html

Aber keine Angst, die Amerikaner werden bis zum letzten Europäer kämpfen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Demokratieverständnis, jetzt also Sprechverbote...
> 
> Krim: EU-Parlamentarier wollen Gerhard Schröder Maulkorb verpassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Aber keine Angst, die Amerikaner werden bis zum letzten Europäer kämpfen.





> "Egal wie es ausgeht, es ist peinlich für Schröder", heißt es schadenfroh von deutscher konservativer Seite


Es ist peinlich, in der Tat.
Allerdings nicht für Schröder, der nutzt nur sein Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung. Es ist Peinlich für unsere sogenannte Demokratie. 
Das man überhaupt auf so eine Idee kommen kann, während man sich selbst als Diener einer wunderbaren Demokratie auf die Schulter klopft. Peinlich peinlich.


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich würd vorsichtig sein mit solchen Aussagen, sonst wirst du hier schnell zum Feind des Westens und Verschwörer...


 
Da kann ich absolut mit leben.

Und ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind auch die Finanztransaktionen, die seit der Bankenkrise und dem anschließenden Euro-Rettungsschirm vorgenommen wurden, von langer Hand vorbereitet.

Nicht ein einziger Euro ist tatsächlich in irgendwelche europäischen Volkswirtschaften geflossen, sondern wurden vom amerikanischen Finanzloch aufgesaugt, um deren Defizite zu decken.

Nur darum ging und geht es die ganze Zeit.

Das marode amerikanische Finanzsystem und dessen horrende Rüstungsausgaben zu finanzieren.

Alles abgewickelt über Banken, wie Hypo Real Estate und Konsorten (siehe Österreich).

Wenn man so will, verspätete Reparationsleistung an Uncle Sam. 

Unsere Politiker spielen das Spiel mit und sorgen dafür, dass eine gleichgeschaltete Systempresse, in der jeder nicht im Gleichschritt marschierende Journalist um seine Existenz bangen muss, uns einlullt.

Aber das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung, die ich mit einigen Millionen anderer Menschen teile...


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Demokratieverständnis, jetzt also Sprechverbote...
> 
> Krim: EU-Parlamentarier wollen Gerhard Schröder Maulkorb verpassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Aber keine Angst, die Amerikaner werden bis zum letzten Europäer kämpfen.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen dass Schröder Putin als lupenreinen Demokraten sieht. Auch heute noch.
Daher kann ich persönlich auf Schröders Meinung pfeifen.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Das ist wohl war, keine Frage. Aber he wer ist heute schon kein absolut lupenreiner Demokrat?

Zweifelhafte Regierungen anerkennen, sich bei Genmais enthalten obwohl das Volk dagegen ist, die Schweizer öffentlich als dumm bezeichnen ect...

Steine, Glashaus...


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Demokraten sind das alle was bei uns in der Regierung hockt. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Kritisierbar sind nur die Verflechtungen von Wirtschaft und Politik.
Wenn Lobbyisten die Gesetzesvorlagen ausarbeiten die dann im Bundestag verabschiedet werden und am Ende dann sowas wie die EEG Befreiung für Stromverbrauchs intensive Unternehmen bei raus kommt dann ist das alles andere als demokratisch.
Demokratie hat immer was mit Transparenz zu tun und diese Transparenz ist inzwischen nicht mehr ersichtlich.
zur Demokratie gehören Lobbyisten. Ich selbst habe nichts gegen Lobbyisten. Auch Greenpeace betreibt Lobbyismus.
Nur muss der transparent sein.

Auch in der Ukraine vermisse ich die Transparenz. Keiner weiß genau was nun abgelaufen ist. Keiner scheint daran interessiert zu sein das aufzuklären.
Alle versuchen nur aus der jetzigen Situation Kapital zu schlagen.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Da sind wir doch einmal absolut einer Meinung...


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, und genau das und nichts anderes versuchen wir georgi seit gefühlten 100 Seiten klarzumachen, aber er möchte es ums Verrecken nicht begreifen.



Absolute Zustimmung zum fazit.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, und genau das und nichts anderes versuchen wir georgi seit gefühlten 100 Seiten klarzumachen, aber er möchte es ums Verrecken nicht begreifen.


 
Leider funktioniert Politik heute so. 
Merkel als Beispiel ist mit fast absoluter Mehrheit gewählt worden obwohl ihre Regierung in den letzten 4 Jahren so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht haben was sie so falsch machen konnten. Trotzdem ist sie erneut Kanzlerin.
Die SPD hat dagegen gelabert bis zum Abwinken. Sobald aber feststand dass sie mit der CDU eine Koalition bilden wird haben sie plötzlich den gleichen Bullshit gelabert wie Merkel und Co.
Sowas nenne ich heuchlerisch.
Und das ist überall in der Politik so.
Daher macht es mir erst mal nichts aus dass die Ukraine eine Übergangsregierung hat die nicht gewählt wurde -- sowas hockte in Italien auch jahrelang herum -- aber interessant sind doch die Neuwahlen im Mai oder wann auch immer.
Da wird dann wieder beeinflusst und hinter verschlossenen Türen herumgedruckst und vorab was klar gemacht. Am Ende ist es dann völlig wurscht wer in der Ukraine danach das Sagen hat weil alle die gleiche Politik machen werden -- gelenkt von den Investoren.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Noch etwas interessantes, keine Ahnung ob echt.

http://mcexcorcism.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/ukraine-gehackte-e-mails-uber-falseflag-operation/


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Noch etwas interessantes, keine Ahnung ob echt.
> 
> Ukraine – Gehackte E-Mails über False/Flag Operation? | Mind Control Excorcism


 Sollte das stimmen, wars aber ganz schön doof das jetzt schon zu veröffentlichen.
Da hätt ich gewartet, bis das durchgeführt wird, die Amis ihre (gefälschten) Beweise oder theorien auspacken und dann das Leaken um sie richtig bloß zu stellen.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Jein

Vielleicht sind dadurch Menschenleben gerettet worden. Wer weiss.

Aber sollte es sich bewahrheiten dann, ja dann gehen wir zu nächsten Schlagzeile über.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In den Mails steht doch "keine Leichen"?
Sollte das wirklich stimmen sind die Amis ja wirklich das letzte Dreckspack. Noch viel übler als ich bisher dachte.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sarah Palin fordert Nuklearschläge auf Russland | Contra-Magazin

edit: ... 





> http://mcexcorcism.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/ukraine-gehackte-e-mails-uber-falseflag-operation/
> 
> ''Trainierte Top-Kämpfer''


 ... könnten gut möglich die us söldner aus dem bericht der bild sein  ...


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> ...


 Oh wow. Der nächste Wordpress-Blog, in den auf Metapedia und andere Bockmist verlinkt und der Holocaust relativiert wird. Ganz großes Kino mal wieder.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

He den hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden.
Keine Ahnung was dort sonst noch verbreitet wird.

Aber he, es steht auch auf Kopp Online, also muss was dran sein...       )


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> die usa sind zudem auch noch dämlich ...
> Sarah Palin fordert Nuklearschläge auf Russland | Contra-Magazin



Wegen einer person sind die amis also dämlich? Sehr oberflächlich.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Zumal Kerry mittlerweile auch eingesehen hat das diese sturen Sanktionen und dergleichen zu nichts führen.. Muss man auch mal erwähnen. Das die Palin nicht ganz dicht in der Birne ist, sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sarah Palin fordert Nuklearschläge auf Russland | Contra-Magazin


 
Sarah Palin ist ist zum Glück kein Maßstab für glaubwürdige und seriöse Meinungen.
Die Frau ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## jamie (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Mal eine Frage in die Runde um mir ein Bild zu euch beiden zu machen, wenn ihr erlaubt.
> 
> Aber seid ihr beiden vlt Linke ?



Auch wenn das eigentlich jetzt ganz schön OT wird aber das muss ich einfach los werden:
Was ist denn bitte schön "links"? Und was nützt dir diese Aussage, als dass du damit kategorisieren und pauschalisieren kannst?
"Links" und "rechts" sind nichts als Worthülsen, die man anderen an den Kopf wirft, wenn man keine Argumente hat und den anderen als jemanden abstempeln will, mit dem besser niemand etwas zu tun hat.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sarah Palin fordert Nuklearschläge auf Russland | Contra-Magazin


Zum Glück hab ich mir der absolut nichts zu tun. Sonst wäre Fremdschämen allererster Klasse angesagt. 
So eine retardierte Person.

Wie stellt die sich das eigentlich vor?
Jeder hat 1 Bombe, werfen wir zu erst, kann uns nichts mehr passieren? IQ auf Zimmertemperatur halt.
Um bis zu "fangen wir einen Atomkrieg an, werden *alle *sterben" zu denken hat ihr Gehirn es wohl nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Linken werden mir immer sympatischer.

Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: Ukraine - Es gibt nur den Weg der Diplomatie - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Dem hört ja keiner zu. Er seie ja bloß ein mikriger Populist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Trotzdem hat er recht.


----------



## Beam39 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Eben, deswegen is es mir schleierhaft wieso man solch einen fähigen Menschen als Populisten abstempelt. Er blickt wenigstens durch und weiß wie man Probleme anzugehen hat.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen is es mir schleierhaft wieso man solch einen fähigen Menschen als Populisten abstempelt. Er blickt wenigstens durch und weiß wie man Probleme anzugehen hat.


 
Herr Dr. Gregor Gysi ist zweifellos ein sehr fähiger Mann und eloquenter Redner.

Er versteht es auch sehr gut, aktuelle Themen, die das Volk bewegen, zur Chefsache zu machen und damit Wählerstimmen zu fangen.

So gesehen ein populistisches Verhalten, was allerdings einen wichtigen Teil einer Oppositionsarbeit ausmacht.

Seine Nähe zum marxistischen Flügel der Partei und die innige Verbindung zu seinen russischen Freunden lassen ihn aber eher als Wolf im Schafspelz erscheinen.


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> He den hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden.
> Keine Ahnung was dort sonst noch verbreitet wird.


Auch wenn ich dir diese Ausrede nicht abnehme, so beschäftigt man sich normalerweise vorher mit den Seiten, Blogs, etc., die man so verlinkt.



> Aber he, es steht auch auf Kopp Online, also muss was dran sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dankeschön und Bittesehr. Man hat genug gelesen. :facepalm:
Psiram - Kopp Verlag



loser321 schrieb:


> 6238223





loser321 schrieb:


> 6235473


Noch so ein Failblog auf den du hier in zwei unterschiedlichen Beiträgen verlinkst. In diesem "Blog" wird öfters Jubelstunde für den Holocaustleugner Germar Rudolf gemacht, selbst ohne den wird der Holocaust gerne mal relativiert und geleugnet und auch sonst findet sich dort allerhand Schwachsinn.

...und auch wenn der schon etwas älter ist:


QUAD4 schrieb:


> 6210019


 LaRouche-Sekte, Michael Winkler, etc. Soviel Schwachsinn und die Leute verlinken darauf trotzdem noch mit stolzgeschwellter Brust...


----------



## Malkav85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn ich nur "Kopp Verlag" lese, kann ich nur die Augen verdrehen. Seiten dieser Rechtspopulisten haben hier im Forum eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Ebensowenig Links zu sogenannten "informativen" Seiten der Wordpress. Das Meiste dort ist von dubiosen Quellen oder "Journalisten/Autoren".


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Linken werden mir immer sympatischer.
> 
> Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: Ukraine - Es gibt nur den Weg der Diplomatie - YouTube



Er hat diesen Heuchlern mal den Spiegel vorgehalten. Diese ewigen Zwischenrufe von diesem Gesindel, wie im Kindergarten.

Und das Merkel hat wie hier argumentiert:

Alles nicht vergleichbar, hier gehts um die Ukraine blabla...

Ah apropo Holocaustleugner, Rechtspopulisten ect... Was soll mich das als Schweizer tangieren? 
Es war einfach eine neue Info die auf ihren Wahrheitgehalt geprüft werden muss, fertig.

Oder werde ich jetzt hier schon als Nazi abgestempelt?


----------



## Poulton (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Auch in der Schweiz gibt es Gesetze, die das Leugnen des Holocaust unter Strafe stellen und selbst wenn es dich als Schweizer nicht tangieren sollte, so unterliegt PCGH deutscher Gesetzgebung und hat sich an diese zu halten.



loser321 schrieb:


> Oder werde ich jetzt hier schon als Nazi abgestempelt?


 Wenn dann hast du dich selber, aus freien Stücken und von ganz allein auf diesen Topf gesetzt. Nicht ich oder andere hier dich.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Deutschland verhält sich sehr gut wie ich finde, die Ukraine als Land und ihre Menschen sind Europa nicht scheissegal. 

Man kann sich darüber streiten, aufarbeiten, welche Entscheidungen in der Vergangenheit bei der Stellung Europas in Konflikten, weshalb falsch waren, niemand behauptet dass Europa keine Fehler macht. Ergebnis dieser jedoch, darf keinem eine Legitimation dafür sein um eigendes Handeln zu rechtfertigen, genau so kann man eine Reaktion der Gegenseite nicht verfluchen aufgrund von Fehlern in der Vergangenheit. Da dies nicht alle verstehen, zb ein Herr Gysi, dürfen wir jetzt nicht in der Vergangenheit verweilen weil im Bundestag für solche Diksussion einfach die Zeit fehlt, und der Moment dafür einfach unpassend ist bei der ggwertigen Lage.

Russlands Aussenpolitik ist jetzt das Thema in allen Ländern Europas. Mann muss die Lage so sehen wie sie ist, dass Russland sich nicht als Partner erweist sondern als Alleingänger, ja Hardliner, welcher sich über Grenzen hinaussetzt für die eigenden Interessen. Dass wir indirekt ähnlich verfahren aber dennoch nicht vergleichbar, spielt hier jetzt keine Rolle denn das ist ein direkter Konflikt mit Russland. Zugeben muss man dass die Krim ein praktisch russisches Gebiet ist, und dass sie eine wichtige Rolle für Russland spielt wie auch schon in der langen Vergangenheit, das ist natürlich auch ein wesentlicher Punkt. Doch die Grenze der Handlungen die hier überschrittenw urde, paralel zur Tatsache russischen Anrechts auf das Gebiet, verglichen, ist ungleich. Und so große Unausgeglichenheiten sollten wir in Europa nicht haben, zumindest nicht so dass wir unsere gegenseitigen Interessen mit Millitärs auf dem eigenem Kontinent umsetzen. Das ist durch garnichts gerechtfertigt, wer dies anders sieht dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Sanktionen gegen Russland sind zu 100% gerechtfertigt, die Krim ist auf andere Weise zu bekommen und nicht so wie jetzt. 

Es gingen 100.000 Ukrainer auf den Maidan die "anfangs" friedlich für Europa protestierten. Die Mehrheit das Landes ist für den Beitritt. Da die Solidarität eine europäische Pflicht ist, sollte es doch niemanden wundern dass Europa, die USA und andere, die Ukraine in ihrem Freiheitskampf gg Russland unterstützen werden, auf jede Weise.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Deutschland verhält sich sehr gut wie ich finde, die Ukraine als Land und ihre Menschen sind Europa nicht scheissegal.
> 
> Man kann sich darüber streiten, aufarbeiten, welche Entscheidungen in der Vergangenheit bei der Stellung Europas in Konflikten, weshalb falsch waren, niemand behauptet dass Europa keine Fehler macht. Ergebnis dieser jedoch, darf keinem eine Legitimation dafür sein um eigendes Handeln zu rechtfertigen, genau so kann man eine Reaktion der Gegenseite nicht verfluchen aufgrund von Fehlern in der Vergangenheit. Da dies nicht alle verstehen, zb ein Herr Gysi, dürfen wir jetzt nicht in der Vergangenheit verweilen weil im Bundestag für solche Diksussion einfach die Zeit fehlt, und der Moment dafür einfach unpassend ist bei der ggwertigen Lage.
> 
> ...



Du hast die wesentliche Punkte scheinbar immer noch nicht vertanden. Schau dir nochmal das Video mit Gysi an. Er erklärt warum der Westen Fehler begangen hat. Er liefert all die Argumente, die ich dir auch schon versucht habe beizubringen (nur das er darin wortgewandter ist).

Der Kernpunkte reiße ich gerne noch mal für dich an: Die Krim hat eine große geschichtliche Bedeutung für Russland, die Absetzung von Janukowitsch ist nicht verfassungskonform (er ist de jure immer noch der Präsident der Ukraine), der Westen tritt zu arrogant gegenüber Russland auf, all die Völkerrechtsverletztungen des Westens kommen jetzt als Bumerang zurück.

Wenn du immer noch einseitig den Westen als Paradies auf Erden mit der perfekten Demokratie darstellst, dann lebst du definitv in einer anderen Welt, aber nicht Putin.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die wesentliche Punkte scheinbar immer noch nicht vertanden. Schau dir nochmal das Video mit Gysi an. Er erklärt warum der Westen Fehler begangen hat. Er liefert all die Argumente, die ich dir auch schon versucht habe beizubringen (nur das er darin wortgewandter ist).
> 
> Der Kernpunkte reiße ich gerne noch mal für dich an: Die Krim hat eine große geschichtliche Bedeutung für Russland, die Absetzung von Janukowitsch ist nicht verfassungskonform (er ist de jure immer noch der Präsident der Ukraine), der Westen tritt zu arrogant gegenüber Russland auf, all die Völkerrechtsverletztungen des Westens kommen jetzt als Bumerang zurück.
> 
> Wenn du immer noch einseitig den Westen als Paradies auf Erden mit der perfekten Demokratie darstellst, dann lebst du definitv in einer anderen Welt, aber nicht Putin.



Du ich habe mir Gysi in letzter Zeit oft im TV angehört. In vielen Punkten gebe ich ihm recht, der Westen hat in der Vergangenheit zur Jelzin Zeiten viele Fehler im Umgang mit Russland gemacht, allerdings schiesst der Gysi immer über alle Grenzen hinaus so dass ich ihn persönlich nicht ernst nehme, also er ist sehr stark von seiner Gesinnung beeinflusst so dass er eine ungleiche Auffassung hat. Gegen ihn habe ich aber nix. 

Der Janukowitsch ist Geschichte, für Europa so wie auch für Putin. Die eigene Partei hat ihm doch den Rücken gekehrt, der Mann ist am politischen Ende. Zudem ist die Absetzung laut der Auffassung aller Politiker im Westen, rechtskräftig gewesen. also legitim. Die Rada hat ihn doch selbst abgewählt oder nicht ? Die Nichtakzeptanz Putins, ist eigtl ein schlechter Witz. Für Putin komtm ein Chaos in der Ukraine gerade sehr zu Gunsten, und wenn er die aktuelle Übergangsregierung nicht akzeptiert muss er auch nicht mit den Ukrainern verhandeln/reden. Das ist nur Vorwand, Putin will die Ukraine an Russland bzw Eurasien halten, obwohl sie schon länsgt weg ist. 

Und wieso komjmst du immer darauf dass ich den Westen als Paradies sehe ??? Ich könnte mit dir hier die ganze Nacht darüber schreiben was falsch läuft im Kapitalismus und Lobbyismus, aber das hat hier nicht seinen Platz. Demokratie ist alles andere als schön, der bester Grund aus meiner Sicht ist der dass sie in einem Systen eben nicht garantiert dass alle gleich behandelt werden, bzw ist das nicht umsetzbar in der Realität. Zudem ist es auf den Maledywen doch viel schöner als bei uns


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Du ich habe mir Gysi in letzter Zeit oft im TV angehört. In vielen Punkten gebe ich ihm recht, der Westen hat in der Vergangenheit zur Jelzin Zeiten viele Fehler im Umgang mit Russland gemacht, allerdings schiesst der Gysi immer über alle Grenzen hinaus so dass ich ihn persönlich nicht ernst nehme, also er ist sehr stark von seiner Gesinnung beeinflusst so dass er eine ungleiche Auffassung hat. Gegen ihn habe ich aber nix.
> 
> Der Janukowitsch ist Geschichte, für Europa so wie auch für Putin. Die eigene Partei hat ihm doch den Rücken gekehrt, der Mann ist am politischen Ende. Zudem ist die Absetzung laut der Auffassung aller Politiker im Westen, rechtskräftig gewesen. also legitim. Die Rada hat ihn doch selbst abgewählt oder nicht ? Die Nichtakzeptanz Putins, ist eigtl ein schlechter Witz. Für Putin komtm ein Chaos in der Ukraine gerade sehr zu Gunsten, und wenn er die aktuelle Übergangsregierung nicht akzeptiert muss er auch nicht mit den Ukrainern verhandeln/reden. Das ist nur Vorwand, Putin will die Ukraine an Russland bzw Eurasien halten, obwohl sie schon länsgt weg ist.
> 
> Und wieso komjmst du immer darauf dass ich den Westen als Paradies sehe ??? Ich könnte mit dir hier die ganze Nacht darüber schreiben was falsch läuft im Kapitalismus und Lobbyismus, aber das hat hier nicht seinen Platz. Demokratie ist alles andere als schön, der bester Grund aus meiner Sicht ist der dass sie in einem Systen eben nicht garantiert dass alle gleich behandelt werden, bzw ist das nicht umsetzbar in der Realität. Zudem ist es auf den Maledywen doch viel schöner als bei uns


 
Scheinbar hast du nicht richtig zugehört. Er wurde nicht wirksam abgewählt. Es war kein 75%-Mehrheit.

Damit wurde er nicht wirksam abgewählt. Der gewählte rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine ist Janukowitsch.

Damit ist die Übergangsregierung nicht legitim und gehört wegen Landes- und Hochverrat ins Gefängnis. Das sind keine Helden, das sind Verbrecher. Und wenn der Westen einseitig Verbrecher (u.a. sitzen ja bekennnende Nazis in der neuen Regierung) anerkennt, macht er sich mit schuldig.

Hast du überhaupt zugehört, als Gysi den Vorsitzenden der Nazi-Partei zitiert hat? Und mit solchen asozialen Subjeketen arbeitet die tolle demokratische EU zusammen.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Im Gegensatz zu dir höre ich beiden Seiten zu und nicht nur der die ich unterstütze. Hast du denn keine anderen Politiker ausser Gysi gehört ? 
Gestern fand eine gute Debatte statt im Bundestag.
Die Bundesregierung verhandelt nicht mit zwielichtigen Figuren, Anschuldigungen solcher Art sind bodelos und frech, und eigtl dumm. Aus der jetzigen Übergangsregierung der Ukraine sind die meisten Opositionelle, das sind Menschen die die EU Bewegung im Land unterstützen, keine Faschisten bzw keiner solchen Partei zugehörig. Russische Medien propagieren dies um es legitim zu halten dass in der Rada Chaos herrscht, wobei man sich in Wirklichkeit dort einig über den Westkurs ist, die Neuwahlen werden das belegen da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher. 

328 Abgeordnette stimmten für eine Absetzung Janukiwtchs lese ich gerade. Werde mich noch weiter einlesen darin, allerdings stehen auf russischer Seite immer wieder iwelche Beschuldigungen dass dort nur Banditen am Werken sind und ähmliches, also das Motiv seitens solcher Berichterstattungen fällt beim Lesen doch sehr stark auf, Meinungsmache halt und .... ich halte nicht viel von solchen Berichterstattungen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Bitte keine Full Quotes wenn der Post auf den geantwortet wird direkt darüber steht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir höre ich beiden Seiten zu und nicht nur der die ich unterstütze. Hast du denn keine anderen Politiker ausser Gysi gehört ?
> Gestern fand eine gute Debatte statt im Bundestag.
> Die Bundesregierung verhandelt nicht mit zwielichtigen Figuren, Anschuldigungen solcher Art sind bodelos und frech, und eigtl dumm. Aus der jetzigen Übergangsregierung der Ukraine sind die meisten Opositionelle, das sind Menschen die die EU Bewegung im Land unterstützen, keine Faschisten bzw keiner solchen Partei zugehörig. Russische Medien propagieren dies um es legitim zu halten dass in der Rada Chaos herrscht, wobei man sich in Wirklichkeit dort einig über den Westkurs ist, die Neuwahlen werden das belegen da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher.
> 
> 328 Abgeordnette stimmten für eine Absetzung Janukiwtchs lese ich gerade. Werde mich noch weiter einlesen darin, allerdings stehen auf russischer Seite immer wieder iwelche Beschuldigungen dass dort nur Banditen am Werken sind und ähmliches, also das Motiv seitens solcher Berichterstattungen fällt beim Lesen doch sehr stark auf, Meinungsmache halt und .... ich halte nicht viel von solchen Berichterstattungen.


 

Gut wenn man so wie du die Augen vor Fakten verschließt, dann ist es wohl überflüssig zu diskutieren.

Deshalb jetz ganz langsam nur für dich. Die Rade (das Parlament der Ukraine) hat 449 Abgeordnete. 328 Davon haben für die Absetzung von Janukowtisch gestimmt. 328 von 449 sind 73,05122494432071, also rund 73,1 %.

73,1 sind WENIGER als 75%. 75% sind notwenig um den Präsidenten abzuwählen.

Zur Rechtmäßigkeit Janukowitsch gibt es keinen 2 Meinungen. Es gibt die Wahrheit (nämlich das er nach wie vor der rechmäßig gewählte Präsident der Ukraine ist) und die Lüge (das er wirksam abgewählt wurde).

Damit ist die Überangsregierung nicht legitm, sprich es sind Verbrecher. Auf Putsch der gewählten Regierung steht in fast allen Ländern der Welt Hoch- und Landesverrat.

Wenn die EU jetzt einseitig diese Regierung anerkennt, dann machen sie sich mitschuldig.

Und in der neuen Regierung sitzen Faschisten. Gysi hat aufgezählt welche Ressorts sie bekleiden.

Er hat den Vorsitzenden von ihnen zitiert. Und mit solchen Leuten arbeitet die EU und unsere Regierung zusammen. Davor kann man die Augen nicht verschließen, auch wenn du es noch so sehr versuchst.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Was hab ich eben noch über Full Quotes gesagt?


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bitte keine Full Quotes wenn der Post auf den geantwortet wird direkt darüber steht.


 
Gerne, aber was ist gemeint mit Full Quotes ?


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut wenn man so wie du die Augen vor Fakten verschließt, dann ist es wohl überflüssig zu diskutieren.
> 
> Deshalb jetz ganz langsam nur für dich. Die Rade (das Parlament der Ukraine) hat 449 Abgeordnete. 328 Davon haben für die Absetzung von Janukowtisch gestimmt. 328 von 449 sind 73,05122494432071, also rund 73,1 %.
> 
> ...


 
Im Parlament sitzen auch hier zu Lande Rassisten, sie haben das Recht zu exystieren in einer Demokratie. 

Fakt bleibt weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit war die Janukowtisch abgewählt hat. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen der Rada, und des Volkes. GGfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern. Putin ändert die russische ja auch nach Belieben ...

Nichtsdestotrozt ist das eine gute Entscheidung, dienlich der ganzen Ukraine. Oder fandest du etwa Janukowitch, einen Mann der Schiessbefehle gegen das eigene Volk akzeptierte oder vlt auch selbst anordnette, Milliarden von Euros aus dem Haushalt unterschlagen hat, gewichtige Zukunftsentscheidungen des Kurses der Ukraine im Interesse Moskaus entschieden hat welche die eigene Landeswirtschaft ausbeuten und ausbluten lassen, und mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr Dreck am stecken hat, gut ?


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hab ich eben noch über Full Quotes gesagt?


 
Meinst du das Zitieren eines des Postings davor in der Antwort ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Im Parlament sitzen auch hier zu Lande Rassisten, sie haben das Recht zu exystieren in einer Demokratie.
> 
> Fakt bleibt weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit war die Janukowtisch abgewählt hat. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen der Rada, und des Volkes. GGfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern. Putin ändert die russische ja auch nach Belieben ...
> 
> Nichtsdestotrozt ist das eine gute Entscheidung, dienlich der ganzen Ukraine. Oder fandest du etwa Janukowitch, einen Mann der Schiessbefehle gegen das eigene Volk akzeptierte oder vlt auch selbst anordnette, Milliarden von Euros aus dem Haushalt unterschlagen hat, gewichtige Zukunftsentscheidungen des Kurses der Ukraine im Interesse Moskaus entschieden hat welche die eigene Landeswirtschaft ausbeuten und ausbluten lassen, und mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr Dreck am stecken hat, gut ?


 

Erstens bitte nenne mir in unserer aktuellen Regierung welche Minister bekennender Faschist ist.
Zweitens es gibt Verfassungen und Gesetze um sie einzuhalten, wenn man das nicht tut, sonder Willkürlich handelt (zum Wohle des Volkes, so hat Hitler seine Gesetze auch begründet) dann lebt man nicht mehr in einer Demokratie, ich denke du bist so vehement für eine Demokratie?
Drittens Tymoschenko ist genauso eine Verbrecherin. PS: Unser derzeitger Finanzminster kann sich bis heute nicht erinnern, wie 100.000 DM in einem Briefumschlag auf seinem Tisch gelandet sind.
Viertens Beweise dafür das es Janukotwisch war der schießen liess. Nach den mir aktuellen Stand bestehen doch gerade in diesem Punkt sehr große Zweifel.

Fazit. Du bist ein Heuchler. Auf der einen Seite bezichtigst du Russland die ganze Zeit nicht demokratisch zu handeln. Den Putsch (der nach dem Recht der Ukraine ein Verbrechen ist) bezeichnest du als demokratisch.

Wenn etwas nicht der Verfassung entsprich, ist es auch egal, hautpsache es passt dir. Sorry du bist kein Demokrat. Damit ist mir auch klar warum du die EU, die USA, den Westen und Merkel so vehement verteidigst. Das sind nämlich auch keine Demokraten, sondern sie suchen sich immer gerade das raus was passt.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

1) In der Regierung habe ich keinen genannt, aber im Bundestag sitzen welche. In der deutschen Regierung wird in unserem Leben kein rechts gesinnter Mensch sitzen. Jedoch sind einige Abgeordnette aus der SPD, noch mehr aus der CDU und CSU, oftmals bei Kundgebungen der NPD dabei und das ist auch kein Geheimniss. 

2) Zum Wohle des Volkes hat hier einen ganz anderen Sinn wie im Falle Hitlers. Hier wurde eine Entscheidung demorkatisch gewählt, in so einem Fall ist es legitim die Verfassung für eine Idee der Mehrheit zu verändern. Hitler und Putin taten dies für den eigenen Machterhalt, in der Ukraine machen sie genau das Gegenteil davon. 

3) Davon habe ich auch schon gehört, Finanzbetrug aber noch gab es ja keinen Prozess. Dennoch bin ich mir zu 100% sicher dass die Tymoschenko die Ukraine auf einen besseren Kurs führt wie Janukowitsch, er würde die Ukraine an Russland verkaufen. 
Nach meinem aktuellen Stand gab ein Parteifreund der aus Europa fliehen musste und sein Haus in Österreich jetzt leer steht, den Schiessbefehl auf dem Maidan. Die ganze Janukowitch Klique steht jetzt auf Listen der Interpol und anderen Behörden, die haben Milliarden von Euros gewaschen und waren in verschiedene kriminelle Machenschaften on Österreich, Italien und der Schweiz verwickelt. Ihre Konten wurden allesamt eingefroren.

Edit: Janukowitch selbst ist auch davon betroffen, auch privat soll es Verzweigungen gegeb haben. Zudem wird ihm in Strassburg gerade der Prozess wegen Menschenrechtsverletztungen gemacht. Kannst du mir jetzt bitte einen guten Grund nennen, diesen Mann weiterhin das Amt einen Staatsoberhaupten zu geben ? Er erwies sich doch als Verbrecher und Verräter ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> 1) In der Regierung habe ich keinen genannt, aber im Bundestag sitzen welche. In der deutschen Regierung wird in unserem Leben kein rechts gesinnter Mensch sitzen. Jedoch sind einige Abgeordnette aus der SPD, noch mehr aus der CDU und CSU, oftmals bei Kundgebungen der NPD dabei und das ist auch kein Geheimniss.
> 
> 2) Zum Wohle des Volkes hat hier einen ganz anderen Sinn wie im Falle Hitlers. Hier wurde eine Entscheidung demorkatisch gewählt, in so einem Fall ist es legitim die Verfassung für eine Idee der Mehrheit zu verändern. Hitler und Putin taten dies für den eigenen Machterhalt, in der Ukraine machen sie genau das Gegenteil davon.
> 
> ...



Es ist egal was du denkst oder glaubst. In der Ukraine gibt es eine Verfassung die gültig ist. Janukowitsch ist NICHT wirksam abgesetzt. Damit ist die beue Regierung nicht legitim, sondern Verbrecher. Du kannst noch so oft versuchen die Augen vor Fakten zu verschließen, aber das ist die Wahrheit. Entweder du bist Denokrat und akzeptierst das oder du bist keiner. 

Aber dann steh auch dazu.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja dann bin ich eben keiner, wenn ein System es erlaubt einen Menschenfeind aufrecht zu halten. 

Ich glaube aber dass du anscheinend nicht viel von Demokratie kappierst, oder sie halt ablehnst. Du bist für Hauptsache pro russisch, egal wie die Sachlade aussieht. Das disqualifiziert dich eigtl um auf obiektiven Nievau zu diskutieren. 

Ich prangere hier nicht aus dem Grund gegen Russlands Aussenpolitik weil ich sie als europafeindlich sehe, sondern weil sie europafeindlich ist. Das ist keine persönliche Meinung sondern Fazit aus den Ereignissen und Handlungen.


----------



## jamie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Zum Wohle des Volkes hat hier einen ganz anderen Sinn wie im Falle Hitlers. Hier wurde eine Entscheidung demorkatisch gewählt, in so einem Fall ist es legitim die Verfassung für eine Idee der Mehrheit zu verändern. Hitler und Putin taten dies für den eigenen Machterhalt, in der Ukraine machen sie genau das Gegenteil davon.


Aha, ist das so? Die Abwahl Janukowitschs war nicht verfassungsgemäß und von einer Abstimmung über eine entsprechende Verfassungsänderung hätte ich auch noch nichts gehört. Auch gab es keine Wahl durch das Volk, also wo ist hier bitte irgendetwas demokratisch?



> Davon habe ich auch schon gehört, Finanzbetrug aber noch gab es ja keinen Prozess. Dennoch bin ich mir zu 100% sicher dass die Tymoschenko die Ukraine auf einen besseren Kurs führt wie Janukowitsch, er würde die Ukraine an Russland verkaufen.


Wieder toll. Unbegründetes "pro West ist besser als pro Russland". 



> Edit: Janukowitch selbst ist auch davon betroffen, auch privat soll es Verzweigungen gegeb haben. Zudem wird ihm in Strassburg gerade der Prozess wegen Menschenrechtsverletztungen gemacht. Kannst du mir jetzt bitte einen guten Grund nennen, diesen Mann weiterhin das Amt einen Staatsoberhaupten zu geben ? Er erwies sich doch als Verbrecher und Verräter ...


Ja, den einfachen, dass er nach der Verfassung der Ukraine immer noch der rechtmäßige Präsident ist! Punkt!
Wie gesagt wurde, sind Timoschenko und ihre Freunde auch nicht besser und mal ganz nebenbei hat das Volk über die Zukunft des Landes zu entscheiden und keine verfassungsfeindliche Übergangsregierung (Stichwort Assoziierungsabkommen).



> Ich glaube aber dass du anscheinend nicht viel von Demokratie kappierst, oder sie halt ablehnst. Du bist für Hauptsache pro russisch, egal wie die Sachlade aussieht. Das disqualifiziert dich eigtl um auf obiektiven Nievau zu diskutieren.


Hast du nicht gerade gesagt, dir wäre es latte, ob das jetzt demokratisch gemäß der Verfassung abgelaufen,  nur weil DU meinst, Janukowitsch ist blöd und Timoschenko super? Demnach verstehst DU nichts von Demokratie!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ja dann bin ich eben keiner, wenn ein System es erlaubt einen Menschenfeind aufrecht zu halten.
> 
> Ich glaube aber dass du anscheinend nicht viel von Demokratie kappierst, oder sie halt ablehnst. Du bist für Hauptsache pro russisch, egal wie die Sachlade aussieht. Das disqualifiziert dich eigtl um auf obiektiven Nievau zu diskutieren.
> 
> Ich prangere hier nicht aus dem Grund gegen Russlands Aussenpolitik weil ich sie als europafeindlich sehe, sondern weil sie europafeindlich ist. Das ist keine persönliche Meinung sondern Fazit aus den Ereignissen und Handlungen.



Janukowitsch wurde demokratisch durch das Volk gewählt (im Einklang mit der Verfassung der Ukraine) er wurde nichtdemokratisch und verfassungswidrig abgesetzt. Erklär mir nichts von Demokratie. Ps die sachlage ist eindeutig. Du verschließt nur die augen vor den fakten. Du hast selbst gesagt dass dir die Verfassung der Ukraine egal ist. Damit hast du dich als antidemokrat entlarvt. Wenn sich einer disqualifiziert hat, dann du.


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Im Parlament sitzen auch hier zu Lande Rassisten, sie haben das Recht zu exystieren in einer Demokratie.
> 
> Fakt bleibt weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit war die Janukowtisch abgewählt hat. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen der Rada, und des Volkes. GGfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern. Putin ändert die russische ja auch nach Belieben ...
> 
> Nichtsdestotrozt ist das eine gute Entscheidung, dienlich der ganzen Ukraine. Oder fandest du etwa Janukowitch, einen Mann der Schiessbefehle gegen das eigene Volk akzeptierte oder vlt auch selbst anordnette, Milliarden von Euros aus dem Haushalt unterschlagen hat, gewichtige Zukunftsentscheidungen des Kurses der Ukraine im Interesse Moskaus entschieden hat welche die eigene Landeswirtschaft ausbeuten und ausbluten lassen, und mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr Dreck am stecken hat, gut ?



Ach so. Einmal nimmt man es nicht so genau und bei der Krim Abstimmung ist diese nicht Verfassungskonform.

Also wen die Entwicklung und das Ergebnis stimmt dann ist die Verfassung gut. Falls es aber nicht so läuft kann man mal ein Auge zu drücken.

Also ehrlich, lächerlicher und verlogener gehts nicht mehr.

Entweder gilt etwas oder nicht, fertig.

Ah nochwas, das Volk ist gegen Korruption und Oligarchen auf die Strasse gegangen. Und was genau wird jetzt in den Provinzen auf den Chefsessel gehoben? Oligarchen. Glaub mir so haben sie sich das nicht vorgestellt.

Vom Regen in die Traufe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ach so. Einmal nimmt mans nicht so genau und bei der Krim Abstimmung ist diese nicht Verfassungskonform.
> 
> Also wen die Entwicklung und das Ergebnis stimmt dann ist die Verfassung gut. Falls es aber nicht so läuft kann man mal ein Auge zu drücken.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Aber er ist halt ein heuchler. Dank solcher leute kann merkel leider in alle ewigkei weiterregieren.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Gerne, aber was ist gemeint mit Full Quotes ?



Ich glaube du weißt was damit gemeint ist. 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Meinst du das Zitieren eines des Postings davor in der Antwort ?


 
Genau das.
Man muss einen Post der direkt darüber steht nicht voll zitieren. Das erschwert die Lesbarkeit.
Wenn du was zitieren willst dann genau den Part im Post auf den du eingehen willst.

Mich persönlich stört das mit den Ful Quotes sehr und das macht ihr schon eine Weile so [also du und Kaaruzo].


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Aha, ist das so? Die Abwahl Janukowitschs war nicht verfassungsgemäß und von einer Abstimmung über eine entsprechende Verfassungsänderung hätte ich auch noch nichts gehört. Auch gab es keine Wahl durch das Volk, also wo ist hier bitte irgendetwas demokratisch?



Gab es nicht ? Also haben hunderte von tausend Ukrainer in den letzten Wochen Oktoberfest gefeiert oder was war da los ? 

Selbstverständlich ist dies als Volks und Parlaments - Mehrheitsentscheid zu erachten. Sogar weit Über 2/3 des Parlamentes hat entschieden, abgestimmt nach demokratischen Modell. In dem Fall, bei der Sachlage und den nachweisbaren Verbrechen des Presidenten, ist es sehr Wohl nachzuvollziehen wenn man die Verfassung verändern würde. 



> Wieder toll. Unbegründetes "pro West ist besser als pro Russland".



Haha, wovon du voll und ganz ausgehen kannst.



> Ja, den einfachen, dass er nach der Verfassung der Ukraine immer noch der rechtmäßige Präsident ist! Punkt!
> Wie gesagt wurde, sind Timoschenko und ihre Freunde auch nicht besser und mal ganz nebenbei hat das Volk über die Zukunft des Landes zu entscheiden und keine verfassungsfeindliche Übergangsregierung (Stichwort Assoziierungsabkommen)



Laut den Hochzählungen sind 68% der Ukrainer für einen Beitritt in die EU. 
Und aktuell ist Janukowitch nicht mehr der rechtsmäßige President. Punkt !  
Das Volk will weg von Russland, die Absetzung des Presidenten so wie die Massenproteste auf Bürgerkriegsniveau sind der ultimative Ausdruck für das was die Mehrheit dort will. 

68% ist allerdings für mich nicht so schlagkräftig, als dass man eine Teilung der Ukraine völlig ausschliessen kann. Alerdings darf hier kein Einfluss aus dem Westen genau so wie aus Russland stattfinden, bei solchen politischen Fragen ist das eine interne Angelegenheit. Leider ist davon auszugehen dass Putin das nicht zulassen würde und er wird auf seinen geopolitischen Einfluss ggüber der Ukraine nicht verzichten. So ist der Westen praktisch gezwungen eine Gegenfraktion für die ukrainischen Interessen zu sein.


----------



## jamie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Aha, und welchem deiner beiden Nasenlöcher hast du dir die 68% gezogen?
Und mal so ganz nebenbei haben Hochrechnungen verfassungsrechtlich keinen Wert. 
nur weil du denkst, die wollen alle zu uns (und so einfach ist es eben nicht), heißt es lange noch nicht, dass es so ist! Es gab keine Wahl durch das Volk!
Die Ukraine hat 45 Millionen Einwohner. Wenn davon mehr als die Hälfte auf dem Maidan waren, war's da aber ganz schön eng. 

Und diese Aussage:





> Und aktuell ist Janukowitch nicht mehr der rechtsmäßige President. Punkt !


 ist eben einfach falsch!


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weißt was damit gemeint ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar. Merke es mir, dann war das hier auch der Letzte


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Im Parlament sitzen auch hier zu Lande Rassisten, sie haben das Recht zu exystieren in einer Demokratie.
> 
> Fakt bleibt weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit war die Janukowtisch abgewählt hat. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen der Rada, und des Volkes. GGfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern. Putin ändert die russische ja auch nach Belieben ...



Fakt ist weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit auf der Krim ist die wählen will zu wem sie gehört. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen des Volkes. Gegebenenfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern.

Da kann man doch mal ein Auge zu drücken, oder willst dem Volk seinen Willen verbieten.

Also solltest Du gar kein Problem damit haben, oder?

Strike


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Aha, und welchem deiner beiden Nasenlöcher hast du dir die 68% gezogen?



Ein Zeitungsartikel würde da kaum reinpassen glaube ich  Es sei denn ich verforme ihn so wie du die Fakten verformst damit du an sie glauben kannst 

Ich habe das aus einem Artikel aus dem Net, indem es ein Interwiev mit einem Angestellten aus dem Kiewer Amt für Statistiken gab. In letzten Wochen las ich aber des öffteren dass um die 70% der Ukrainer eine EU Orientierung haben. Massenproteste Landesweit bestätigten dies doch im Grunde auch, bzw sind so große Menschenmassen als starkes Indiz zu sehen.



> Und mal so ganz nebenbei haben Hochrechnungen verfassungsrechtlich keinen Wert.



Das Amt für Statistiken in Kiew ist nicht verfassungwiedrig 



> ist eben einfach falsch!



Nein ist es nicht, du verstehst es anscheinend nur nicht. Deines Erachtens nach müssen also die Regierung, so wie 328 Abgeordnette und alle westlichen Politiker in den Knast weil sie die Übergangsregierung akzeptiert haben ? Du berufst dich auf einen Prozentsatz, der es legitimiert ein Land und seine Einwohner erneut dem Joch auszusetzen ? Ich gratuliere dir für eine so klare Sicht der Dinge ...


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Fakt ist weiterhin dass es eine Mehrheit auf der Krim ist die wählen will zu wem sie gehört. Das muss unbedingt zu Kenntniss genommen werden. Auch wenn dies gegen die Verfassung gerichtet ist, dient es dennoch dem Wohle und dem Willen des Volkes. Gegebenenfalls ist die Verfassung für so eine Situation zu ändern.
> 
> Da kann man doch mal ein Auge zu drücken, oder willst dem Volk seinen Willen verbieten.
> 
> ...


 
Habe ich auch nicht, wenn Demokratie dann für alle. 60% ist viel, allerdings sind dort auch 40% Ukrainer. Was ist dann mit den ?

Edit: Wenn eine Abstimmung dann durch die Ämter der Ukraine, wenn eine Entscheidung dann durch die Rada. Die Vorraussetzung muss die sein das dies intern und nur intern, behandelt wird. Von Intern ist schwer auszuegehn wenn russische Armee dort Amtsgebäude besetzt


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

Dann sollen die mit nein stimmen.
In der Schweiz hat schon 0,3 für ein ja gereicht. Nennt sich Demokratie.

Durch die fast legitimierte Rada genau.

Ja dort müssen alle unter vorgehaltener Waffe abstimmen. Sehr witzig.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Also ich wäre jetzt nur ungern ein Ukrainer der in der Krim lebt. Massenweise russische Pässe wurden unter Putins Willen, im Eiltempo Ukrainern gegeben welche für Russland stimmen wollen. Die Grenze zur Ukraine musste gestern und vorgestern ein paar mal am Tag schliessen, weil so viele junge Russen auf dem Weg auf die Krim Einreiseverbot bekamen, weil sie mit dem Ziel anreissten die russische Mehrheit zu unterstützen indem sie ukrainische Regierungsgebäude einnehmen. Das ist eine Bewegung Putins, es handelt sich um organisierte Propaganda des Staates.


----------



## jamie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Ein Zeitungsartikel würde da kaum reinpassen glaube ich  Es sei denn ich verforme ihn so wie du die Fakten verformst damit du an sie glauben kannst
> 
> Ich habe das aus einem Artikel aus dem Net, indem es ein Interwiev mit einem Angestellten aus dem Kiewer Amt für Statistiken gab. In letzten Wochen las ich aber des öffteren dass um die 70% der Ukrainer eine EU Orientierung haben. Massenproteste Landesweit bestätigten dies doch im Grunde auch, bzw sind so große Menschenmassen als starkes Indiz zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Es ist aber keine legislative Instanz! D.h. ohne Wahl kannst du dir deine Erhebungen sonst wo hinstecken!
Der einzige, der sich hier übrigens Fakten hinbiegt, bist du. 



> Nein ist es nicht, du verstehst es anscheinend nur nicht. Deines Erachtens nach müssen also die Regierung, so wie 328 Abgeordnette und alle westlichen Politiker in den Knast weil sie die Übergangsregierung akzeptiert haben ? Du berufst dich auf einen Prozentsatz, der es legitimiert ein Land und seine Einwohner erneut dem Joch auszusetzen ? Ich gratuliere dir für eine so klare Sicht der Dinge ...


Nein, du verstehst es nicht! Du redest die ganze Zeit von Demokratie und wenn dir die Verfassung und demokratisch legitimierte Regierung nicht mehr passt, weil sie zu deiner subjektiven Einschätzung nicht passt, dann muss man das ja auf ein mal nicht mehr so genau nehmen.
Was heißt hier Joch aussetzen? So weit ich mich erinnere, habe ich mich doch für demokratische Wahlen ausgesprochen, während du nur meinst, man müsse das alles nicht so genau nehmen und dich auf Hochrechnungen berufst, um dem Volk deinen Willen als demokratisch legitimiert aufzuzwängen.
Und nur weil jemand gegen das Völkerrecht verstößt, muss er nicht umgehend in's Gefängnis (, obwohl das vllt. gar nicht so schlecht wäre).


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

Stand das im Spiegel?

Ach komm lassen wir das, es ist ja bald Sonntag und dann werden wir weiter diskutieren.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Das habe ich auch gar nicht behauptet, du Troll. Es ist aber keine legislative Instanz! D.h. ohne Wahl kannst du dir deine Erhebungen sonst wo hinstecken!


Zum fünften mal ... es war ein krasser Mehrheitsentscheid. Bist du so blind dass du die aktuelle Sachlage verkennst ? Janukowitsch darf in die Ukraine garnicht mehr einreisen, weil er sofort in Untersuchungshaft müsste da jetzt Prozesse europaweit laufen werden gegen ihn. Wie soll er aus dem Knast denn bitte sein Amt noch ausführen können ??? Und übhaupt, in welchem Land besitzen verurteilte Leute übhaupt ein Politikamt ?
Janukowitschs Politikkarriere ist vorbei, mach mal die Augen statt dich hirnrissig auf einen dummen Prozentsatz in der Verfassung zu versteifen. Zudem bin ich selbst noch nicht davon überzeugt ob das mit den 75% stimmt und ob es da keine Art Klausel gibt für einen Sonderfall, wie den hier. Es kann doch nicht sein dass eine Verfassung es erlaubt einem Kriminellem das Amt des Staatsoberhauptes zu bekleiden ... wenn doch, müsste sie aus demokratischer Sicht im Interesser einer klaren Mehrheit, geändert werden. 

Und die Parlamentartier und Regierung, wären nämlich genau dann Verbrecher wenn sie einen Verurteilten auf den Presidentenstuhl setzen. 

Und ich soll mir Fakten zurechtbiehen ja ? Ich habe den Anschein dass du die Fakten garnicht erst verstehst ....


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sowas halt ich für schlimm. 
Russland: Putin macht Kritiker mundtot - Politik - Abendzeitung München


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Selbst in der Ukraine und für Herrn Janukowitsch gilt zuerst einmal die Unschuldsvermutung.

Die von der westlichen Medienpropaganda und der ukrainischen vom Westen über die Konrad Adenauer Stiftung finanzierte Opposition unterstellten 'Straftaten' bedürfen einer Beweisführung.

Und bis zu einem eröffneten Strafverfahren gilt für einen Präsidenten auch in der Ukraine Immunität, die nur über das Parlament mit erwähntem Mehrheitsmandat aufgehoben werden kann.

Solange also nach der ukrainischen Verfassung dieser Weg nicht beschritten wurde, ist Janukowitsch legitimer Präsident im Amt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas halt ich für schlimm.
> Russland: Putin macht Kritiker mundtot - Politik - Abendzeitung München


 Mal sehen wie lange es geht, bis es solche Nachrichten aus GB gibt. Einen Filter haben sie ja schon. Muss man nur "ausversehen" die falsche URL auf die Blacklist setzen...
Ach ne, moment mal, dann gibts sowas in den Nachrichten nicht mehr. Sonst wird man geblacklistet.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Was heißt hier Joch aussetzen? So weit ich mich erinnere, habe ich mich doch für demokratische Wahlen ausgesprochen, während du nur meinst, man müsse das alles nicht so genau nehmen und dich auf Hochrechnungen berufst, um dem Volk deinen Willen als demokratisch legitimiert aufzuzwängen.
> Und nur weil jemand gegen das Völkerrecht verstößt, muss er nicht umgehend in's Gefängnis (, obwohl das vllt. gar nicht so schlecht wäre).



Sry für Doppelpost, Edit : 

Die Regierung untr Janukowitsch wollte den pro russischen Kurs wählen. Diesen Kurs ging sie schon seit Jahren, beeinflusst und erpest durch Russland/Gazprom/Putin. Zb hatte die Gazprom im Falle des Unterschreibens des Assoziationsvertrages, das Gaz vollständig abzudrehen. Die Wrtschaft ist im Osten ist in Hand pro russischer Olligarchen, welche die Wirtschaft ausbluten und verhindern dass Kapital in Umlauf kommt, somit verhindern sie jede Möglichkeit des wirtschaftlichen Wachstums, das ist nur ihr Kuchen und keiner kriegt was ab, ein russisches Moddel quasi. 

Die Ukraine zahlte 2012 den allerhöchsten Gaspreis auf der Welt, nebenbei gehörte sie zu den ärmsten Ländern der Welt. Geopolitisch ist die Ukrainer nicht Moskaus Bruder, sondern Moskaus Sklawe. 

Und genau das nenne ich Joch.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange es geht, bis es solche Nachrichten aus GB gibt. Einen Filter haben sie ja schon. Muss man nur "ausversehen" die falsche URL auf die Blacklist setzen...
> Ach ne, moment mal, dann gibts sowas in den Nachrichten nicht mehr. Sonst wird man geblacklistet.


 
In GB oder anderswo in Demokratien kannst du dagegen klagen.
Versuch das mal in Russland.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Selbst in der Ukraine und für Herrn Janukowitsch gilt zuerst einmal die Unschuldsvermutung.
> 
> Die von der westlichen Medienpropaganda und der ukrainischen vom Westen über die Konrad Adenauer Stiftung finanzierte Opposition unterstellten 'Straftaten' bedürfen einer Beweisführung.
> 
> ...


 
Die Prozesse laufen gerade, nur der Angeklagte erscheint nicht zum Prozess


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Die Prozesse laufen gerade, nur der Angeklagte erscheint nicht zum Prozess


 
Ja, weil seine Immunität nicht über das Parlament verfassungsgemäß aufgehoben wurde.

Da hat er jedes Recht, sich einem Strafverfahren zu entziehen.


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

Auf dem Grabstein der EU wird stehen: Zuviel war nicht genug.

Warum genau muss man sich eines der Ärmsten Länder ans Bein binden? Wohl kaum aus Bamherzlichkeit. Weil man Menschenfreund ist, oder man ihnen helfen will.

Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Bei den Anklagepunkten geniesst man keine Immunität. Volksrechtverletzungen werden geahndet. Zudem seine finanziellen Vergehen mit Staatsgeldern in Milliardenhöhe. Ein Prozess ist die logichste Konsequenz ...


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Auf dem Grabstein der EU wird stehen: Zuviel war nicht genug.
> 
> Warum genau muss man sich eines der Ärmsten Länder ans Bein binden? Wohl kaum aus Bamherzlichkeit. Weil man Menschenfreund ist, oder man ihnen helfen will.
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach.


 
Schade dass es Menschen gibt wie dich die das nicht nachvollziehen können ... aber stell dir mal vor Europa betreibt tatsächlich Europapolitik


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Bei den Anklagepunkten geniesst man keine Immunität. Volksrechtverletzungen werden geahndet. Zudem seine finanziellen Vergehen mit Staatsgeldern in Milliardenhöhe. Ein Prozess ist die logichste Konsequenz ...


 
Das ist falsch, da es nur die Immunität im Ausland betrifft.

Bei Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, usw., ist ausschließlich der Internationale Strafgerichtshof zuständig.

Bei Verbrechen, die nicht in deren Zuständigkeit fallen, gilt die Immunität im Inland weiter und schützt ihn vor Strafverfolgung im Inland.

Und selbst bei einem internationalen Haftbefehl durch den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof kann dieser bei Aufenthalt des Gesuchten im Inland nur durch Amtshilfe vollstreckt werden.

Womit wiederum die inländische Immunität greift.

Sprich kein Land der Erde würde seinen Präsidenten an den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof ausliefern, ohne zuvor seine Immunität aufgehoben zu haben.


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

@gorgi85

Staaten und auch Europa haben keine Freunde, sondern nur Interessen. Und glaub mir die sind nicht zum Wohle der Menschen.

Aber das wirst auch Du früher oder später noch merken.

Das sind die Aussichten...

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bekenntnisse_eines_Economic_Hit_Man
http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41235/


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Gehe mal nicht von aus dass ich Demokratie in den Himmel preise. Mit viel Geld ist leider so viel möglich dass wir uns selbst damit schaden. Ich bin eigtl ein Gegner von Freizügigkeiten, Märkte sollten sich nur begrenzt selbst regulieren und vorallem nicht so schnell dass keine Sau da hinterherkommt.

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben ... die Ukraine braucht solche Strukturen und vorallem einen Machtwechsel. Da müsste man intern aufräumen angefangen bei der Justiz und den Behörden. Neue Gesetze entwerfen die Koruption garnicht erst möglich machen, durch Überwachung. Die Ukraine muss zuerst ein Spielfeld für ausländisches Kapital aufbauen, dann darf sie mitspielen.


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

@gorgi85

Inzwischen gehört Swoboda als kleinste der Oppositionsparteien der Regierung an. Sie stellt unter anderem den Umweltminister sowie mit dem stellvertretenden Parteichef Oleksandr Sytsch den Vize-Ministerpräsidenten.

http://m.rp-online.de/politik/ausla...in-kiew-spricht-wladimir-putin-aid-1.4081930#

Noch etwas von wegen Völkermord vor dem Kosovo Krieg.

So erinnere man sich daran, dass auch der Krieg im Kosovo mit einer Lüge begann. Es war die Erfindung eines serbischen Massakers in Račak am 15. Januar 1999, der Auslöser für die "humanitäre Intervention" war (Konstruktion von Medienrealität im Kosovo-Krieg).

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41251/


----------



## Pokerclock (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT
Der Thread ist wieder offen. Ein paar User sind einige Verwarnpunkte reicher, einer davon gesperrt. Es geht hier ab sofort wieder gesittet ohne Beleidigungen zu Gange. 
*
B2T*


----------



## Isotop30 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

ZDF Live klärt gorgi auf :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJ2Fh_xGrKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gorgi85 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Brauchst du nicht ich hab schon gestern drauf geantwortet ....


----------



## loser321 (16. März 2014)

So es ist vorbei.


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...rheit-fuer-beitritt-zu-russland-a-958966.html

Auf der Krim ist die Entscheidung gefallen: Laut Regionalregierung stimmten 93 Prozent der Wähler im Referendum für den Russland-Beitritt. Die USA reagieren umgehend mit neuen Drohungen gegen Moskau. Schon bald soll es Sanktionen geben. "Russland wird seinen Preis zahlen."

Stimmt.

Die USA werden bis zum letzten Vasallen kämpfen. Und die ersten die bluten müssen sind die Deutschen.

Wer am Schluss bei der Schuldfrage ganz vorne stehen wird, sollte auch klar sein.

Also alles wie immer. Diese Verlässlichkeit ist doch super. Komm Merkel komm, hier ist das Stöckchen.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

na jetzt wird es richtig interessant mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg
Hier, fand ich sehr interessant.


Die Amis sind natürlich sehr angepisst, es geht ja um "ihr" Öl und Gas. Bzw ihre Konkurrenz.

EDIT:
Die ganze Situation nochmal damit überdenken: 





			
				Egon Bahr schrieb:
			
		

> In der internationalen Politik geht es nie um Demokratie oder  Menschenrechte. Es geht um die Interessen von Staaten. Merken Sie sich  das, egal, was man Ihnen im Geschichtsunterricht erzählt.


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn man versucht Feuer mit Öl zu löschen.. Dann reden wir von der Politik der Amis


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich frage mich ja wie sich die Leute auf der Krim das vorstellen. 
Derzeit sind sie an die Ukraine angeschlossen. Sie bekommen alles von dort.
Jetzt müssen sie eine neue Infrastruktur schaffen und sich an Russland anschließen lassen. Das kann Jahre dauern weil die Krim halt kein Geld hat.
Dazu müssten die Russen nun sofort sämtliche Zahlungen übernehmen.
Wären die Ukrainer richtig angepisst würden sie alle Verbindungen kappen und innerhalb von Tagen gäbe es auf der Krim keine Energieversorgung und keine Wasserversorgung mehr.
Mal sehen was die Leute auf der Krim dann machen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das ist das geringste Problem.

Die Russen werden zu gegebener Zeit einige Lastwagen voll Rubel dorthin karren, die gewachsenen Wirtschaftsverbindungen zur Rest-Ukraine und zu Russland laufen normal weiter.

Andere Länder (Saarland mit dem Saarstatut) haben das auch ohne Schwierigkeiten geschafft.

Meine vollste Sympathie haben die Krimilianernesen (oder so) jedenfalls.

Und von mir aus dürfte sich D auch der russischen Föderation anschließen oder beide sollten eine neue Wirtschaftsunion gründen.

Besser als ein Vasall der Amis.

Und bitte den Beitrag nicht so ernst nehmen...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Und was ist jetzt mit den Minderheiten auf der Krim?
Garantiert Russland deren Sicherheit oder können die nun davon ausgehen dass sie vertrieben werden und Russland schaut dabei zu und unterstützt die Vertreiber dabei unter der Hand noch?


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit den Minderheiten auf der Krim?
> Garantiert Russland deren Sicherheit oder können die nun davon ausgehen dass sie vertrieben werden und Russland schaut dabei zu und unterstützt die Vertreiber dabei unter der Hand noch?


 
Warum sollten Minderheiten, wie die Krim-Tataren, vertrieben werden?

Die haben schließlich beim Referendum mit abgestimmt und sehen offensichtlich diese Gefahr für sich selbst nicht.

Aber hier wird wohl mit der Wortwahl der Amerikaner und ihrer willigen Verbündeten argumentiert.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Na ja. Die Rote Armee hat die Krim Tartaren deportiert und erst nach der Sowjet Zeit haben sie sich wieder angesiedelt.
Ob sie mit der Übernahme der Krim unter Russlands Führung noch erwünscht sind steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.
Und dass die Russen mit Minderheiten nicht gerade fürsorglich umgehen ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Putin mag vielleicht nicht gerade das Völkerrecht in persona sein, diese Vertreibungen fanden aber noch unter dem Diktator Stalin statt.

Da halte ich unser EU-Gebilde mit dessen Ami-Vasallenstaaten für kritischer, was das Völkerrecht angeht.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Er muss es offiziell auch nicht machen.
Das könnten Milizen übernehmen oder andere Gruppierungen. Wer weiß was da jetzt alles rumläuft.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Russen haben daran doch gar kein Interesse, auch die dort lebende russische Mehrheit nicht.

Aber für eine False-Flag Operation der Ami-Verbündeten in Miliz- oder russischen Uniformen wäre das eine Option, um den Russen eine Völkerrechtsverletzung in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Siehe Scharfschützen auf dem Maidan...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Russen haben daran doch gar kein Interesse, auch die dort lebende russische Mehrheit nicht.



Komisch dass es aber schon Übergriffe von Russen auf die Minderheiten gegeben haben soll.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Aber für eine False-Flag Operation der Ami-Verbündeten in Miliz- oder russischen Uniformen wäre das eine Option, um den Russen eine Völkerrechtsverletzung in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> 
> Siehe Scharfschützen auf dem Maidan...



Und was haben die Amerikaner für ein Interesse an der Krim?
Und bitte keine wilden Spekulationen was auf dem Maidan war.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch dass es aber schon Übergriffe von Russen auf die Minderheiten gegeben haben soll...



Gibt es dafür eine (verlässliche = nicht Axel Springer) Quelle?



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Und was haben die Amerikaner für ein Interesse an der Krim?
> Und bitte keine wilden Spekulationen was auf dem Maidan war.



Nun, das ist wohl offensichtlich.

Es geht den Amerikanern neben wirtschaftlichen um reine geostrategische Interessen.

Auf der einen Seite gewinnt man die Kontrolle über das schwarze Meer und schneidet den Russen gleichzeitig den Zugang und die Sicherungsmöglichkeiten ihrer Pipelines ab. Ebenso muss Russland den größten Teil seiner Schwarzmeerflotte, die auch die einzige Interventionsmöglichkeit im nahen Osten ist (siehe Syrien), verlegen und neu aufbauen.

Mit dem entsprechenden Zeitgewinn für die Amis bei ihrem Syrien-Zugriff. Gerade jetzt, wo die Russen sich einem Zweifronten-Krieg ausgesetzt sehen, starten die Amis in Syrien die nächste Aktion.

Auf der anderen Seite setzt man die Russen militärisch mit dem weiteren Heranrücken der EU/Nato so sehr unter Druck, dass diesen die Optionen ausgehen. Den Kopf werden im Ernstfall aber Amerikas Vasallen hinhalten dürfen.

Unter dem Strich geht es um direkte Herausforderung der Russen und um die Kontrolle über Ressourcen.

Und natürlich um die Verhinderung einer eigenen russischen/iranischen Öl-/Gasbörse, die nicht über den Petro-Dollar abrechnet. Wenn sich dies nämlich durchsetzen würde, verlöre der Dollar mit einem Schlag seinen Wert und seine Kaufkraft. Damit wäre der letzte Punkt verloren, der die amerikanische Wirtschaft vor einen Zusammenbruch rettet.


----------



## loser321 (17. März 2014)

In Donezk vertreibt die Bevölkerung die Putschisten. Herrlich. 
Und dabei wurden die extra dorthin gebracht um die Bevölkerung ganz demokratisch zu überzeugen.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a0a_1394967467


Was auch bedacht werden muss ist, das wen die Ukraine in Natohände fällt, Russland von dieser Seite offen ist wie ein Scheunentor. Kein Land und kein Gebirge mehr dazwischen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es geht den Amerikanern neben wirtschaftlichen um reine geostrategische Interessen.
> Auf der einen Seite gewinnt man die Kontrolle über das schwarze Meer und schneidet den Russen gleichzeitig den Zugang und die Sicherungsmöglichkeiten ihrer Pipelines ab. Ebenso muss Russland den größten Teil seiner Schwarzmeerflotte, die auch die einzige Interventionsmöglichkeit im nahen Osten ist (siehe Syrien), verlegen und neu aufbauen.



Wo denn?
Wirtschaftlich ist da nichts zu holen und da die Türkei in der Nato sind haben die Amerikaner bzw. deren Verbündete sowieso Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn die russische Marine aus dem schwarzen Meer ins Mittelmeer fahren will müssen sie durch den Bosporus fahren. Also durch Istanbul und das ist eine türkische Stadt.
Aber das machen sie seit Jahren und niemand hat sie je daran gehindert durch den Bosporus zu fahren.



Spoiler






Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Mit dem entsprechenden Zeitgewinn für die Amis bei ihrem Syrien-Zugriff. Gerade jetzt, wo die Russen sich einem Zweifronten-Krieg ausgesetzt sehen, starten die Amis in Syrien die nächste Aktion.



Welcher Syrien Angriff?
In Syrien ist seit Jahren Krieg und inzwischen wurden die Bürger die sich anfangs gegen Assad aufgelehnt haben durch Islamisten abgelöst und die kämpfen immer. Egal gegen wen.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite setzt man die Russen militärisch mit dem weiteren Heranrücken der EU/Nato so sehr unter Druck, dass diesen die Optionen ausgehen. Den Kopf werden im Ernstfall aber Amerikas Vasallen hinhalten dürfen.



Ich hatte es schon mal gesagt. Den Russen steht es völlig frei sich ebenfalls der Nato anzuschließen.
Die Nato ist schließlich kein amerikanisches Kriegsbündnis und auch kein Anti Russland Bündnis.
Jedes Land kann Mitglied der Nato werden.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich geht es um direkte Herausforderung der Russen und um die Kontrolle über Ressourcen.



Auch das ist Blödsinn. Die Amerikaner haben mehr als genug Ressourcen seit sie Schiefergas durch Fracking aus dem Boden fördern.
Eher müssen sich die Russen Sorgen machen dass sie bald keine Abnehmer mehr für ihr Gas haben.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und natürlich um die Verhinderung einer eigenen russischen/iranischen Öl-/Gasbörse, die nicht über den Petro-Dollar abrechnet. Wenn sich dies nämlich durchsetzen würde, verlöre der Dollar mit einem Schlag seinen Wert und seine Kaufkraft. Damit wäre der letzte Punkt verloren, der die amerikanische Wirtschaft vor einen Zusammenbruch rettet.



Der Dollar ist doch schon seit Jahren nichts mehr wert. Genauso wie der Euro.
Die Amerikanische Wirtschaft bricht auch nicht zusammen. Und solange die Chinesen den Amerikanern die Staatsanleihen abkaufen passiert auf dem Gebiet sowieso nichts.

Aber all das hat ist wieder ein völlig anderes Thema und gehört in einen völlig anderen Thread.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ohne jetzt im Detail auf alle Punkte einzugehen, eine Quelle für deine Behauptung zum Thema Übergriffe auf Minderheiten konntest du nicht nennen.

Ansonsten bestätigt jeder einzelne Punkt nur weiter meine Ausführungen.

Man beachte den Verlauf der (z.T. geplanten) russischen Pipeline durch das Schwarze Meer, genau südlich der Krim, von der russischen zur bulgarischen Küste. Die Sicherung dieser Pipeline von der Krim aus ist dann nicht mehr möglich.

Mit Sewastopol wird Russland seinen größten Militärhafen mit eisfreiem Zugang zum Mittelmeer verlieren, ein neue Infrastruktur kostet einfach Zeit, die die Amis in Nahost nutzen.

Die Amerikaner setzen gerade jetzt die Assad-Regierung mit der üblichen Scheinargumentation, die chemischen Waffen würden nicht schnell genug abgebaut, wieder unter Druck und organisieren eine neue Militärintervention. Die nächsten Wochen werden es zeigen.

Und nein, der Dollar und der Euro sind trotz der galaktischen Umlauf-Geldmengen nicht wertlos, solange Öl und Gas über den Dollar abgewickelt werden.


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Wirtschaftlich ist da nichts zu holen



ganz genau:

Wiki: Nearshoring

Die Ukraine ist wohl nicht als gleichberechtigter Partner, sondern hauptsächlich als Rohstofflieferant auf Dritte-Welt-Niveau erwünscht. Die Ukraine verfügt über große industrielle und landwirtschaftliche Kapazitäten, soll zum Nutzen der Großkonzerne den gleichen Freihandelsmethoden unterworfen werden, wie dies auch für die geplante Transatlantisches Freihandelsabkommen mit USA anvisiert ist, d.h. die weitgehende Ausschaltung jeglicher Rolle des Staates beim Schutz des Gemeinwohls seiner Bürger zugunsten des maximalen Profits der großen Konzerne. 

Diese Erfahrung dürfte in die Entscheidung dem EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht beizutreten, ebenso eingeflossen sein, wie das marode Bild, das die EU und vor allem die Opfer ihrer Politik in Griechenland, Zypern, Italien, Spanien und Portugal heute abgeben, in denen die Politik der Troika die Lebenserwartung der Menschen dramatisch "reduziert".

EU-Assoziierungsabkommen

Die ukrainische Bevölkerung täte auch gut daran, sich rechtzeitig zu erkundigen, wie das „bessere Leben“ der Griechen oder Spanier aussieht, seitdem die Troika sie unter der Knute hat. Und sich ausgerechnet mit der EU zu assoziieren, wenn diese das Bail-in-Gesetz verabschiedet, grenzt an Selbstmord. Die Ukrainer sollten besser ihre Notgroschen auf den Mond schießen, ehe auch sie das Zypern-Detroit-Modell ereilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> So es ist vorbei.
> 
> 
> Krim-Referendum: Große Mehrheit für Beitritt zu Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Vorbei ist da eigentlich gar nichts.
Wir hatten bislang: Eine selbst ernannte Regierung eines selbst ernannten Staates, die auf Grundlage von selbst geschaffenen Gesetzen einen Anschluss an Russland wollte.
Wir haben jetzt: Eine selbst ernannte Regierung eines selbst ernannten Staates, die auf Grundlage von selbst geschaffenen Gesetzen einen Anschluss an Russland wollte und sich hierdurch durch eine Abstimmung legitimiert sieht, die die Wahl zwischen "ja" und "ja" bot und unter massiver, unkontrollierter Waffenpräsenz und ohne jegliche Informationen stattfand.

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da gar keine qualitative Veränderung. Der bereits vorher bestehende diffuse Eindruck einer Mehrheit ist mit einer derartigen "Wahl" auch nicht bestätigt worden. Die Grundfrage lautete aber ohnehin, wie man mit einer derartigen Mehrheits-Demokratur umgehen sollte.

Hat Janukowitsch eigentlich schon Stellung dazu genommen, dass Russland das Filetstück aus "seinem" Staat gerissen hat? Von einem amtierenden Staatsoberhaupt kann man da ja wohl mal Protest erwarten 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wie sich die Leute auf der Krim das vorstellen.
> Derzeit sind sie an die Ukraine angeschlossen. Sie bekommen alles von dort.
> Jetzt müssen sie eine neue Infrastruktur schaffen und sich an Russland anschließen lassen. Das kann Jahre dauern weil die Krim halt kein Geld hat.



russische Einheiten beginnen bereits damit, für die Versorgung wichtige Infrastruktur in der restlichen Ukraine zu besetzen
Krim-Krise: Ukraine wirft Russland Besetzung von Gasanlage vor | ZEIT ONLINE



> Dazu müssten die Russen nun sofort sämtliche Zahlungen übernehmen.



Die Russen sind derzeit deutlich solventer, als die ukrainische Regierung. Die hat jetzt noch mehr Schulden pro Infrastruktur/Einkommensmöglichkeiten...




Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit den Minderheiten auf der Krim?
> Garantiert Russland deren Sicherheit oder können die nun davon ausgehen dass sie vertrieben werden und Russland schaut dabei zu und unterstützt die Vertreiber dabei unter der Hand noch?


 
Russland ist doch bekannt dafür, sich immer und überall fürsorglich um Minderheiten zu kümmern 




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Warum sollten Minderheiten, wie die Krim-Tataren, vertrieben werden?
> 
> Die haben schließlich beim Referendum mit abgestimmt und sehen offensichtlich diese Gefahr für sich selbst nicht.



Mein Stand der Dinge ist, dass die Krim-Tataren das Referendum weitestgehend boykottiert haben. Genauso, wie sie die selbst ernannte Krim-Regierung nicht anerkennen und alle andern Grundlagen für den Anschluss an Russland.
Da sie nicht klein beigeben werden sich somit auch Anlässe für ein Vorgehen gegen sie finden, wenn die neuen Machthaber keine Lust auf Opposition haben sollten. (Aber das ist von einem Putin ja nicht zu befürchten...)




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Mit dem entsprechenden Zeitgewinn für die Amis bei ihrem Syrien-Zugriff. Gerade jetzt, wo die Russen sich einem Zweifronten-Krieg ausgesetzt sehen, starten die Amis in Syrien die nächste Aktion.



? Russland mag mit Assad zusammengearbeitet haben, hat aber null Interesse an einem militärischen Einsatz auf Seiten dieses Regimes. Von einem Zweifronten-Krieg kann nicht die Rede sein, die einzigen russischen Militäreinsätze seit "Ende" des Georgienkonfliktes finden an der Grenze zur Ukraine statt. (Seite: Interpretationssache...)



> Auf der anderen Seite setzt man die Russen militärisch mit dem weiteren Heranrücken der EU/Nato so sehr unter Druck,



Druck kann Nähe nur dann hervorrufen, wenn man sich als Feind betrachtet. Aggressionen der NATO gegenüber den unabhängigen Staat Russland gab es afaik bislang 0. Wenn Putin die NATO zum Feind hochstilisieren und militärische Aufrüstung gegen sie betreiben sollte, wäre diese wohl berechtigt, ihre Interessen zu stärken.
Und die EU ist bis auf weiteres überhaupt keine Organisation, die irgendwas militärisch machen würde - geschweige denn gen Russland ziehen.



> Und natürlich um die Verhinderung einer eigenen russischen/iranischen Öl-/Gasbörse, die nicht über den Petro-Dollar abrechnet. Wenn sich dies nämlich durchsetzen würde, verlöre der Dollar mit einem Schlag seinen Wert und seine Kaufkraft. Damit wäre der letzte Punkt verloren, der die amerikanische Wirtschaft vor einen Zusammenbruch rettet.



Es gibt arg wenig Zusammenarbeit zwischen Russland und dem Iran. Die größte Bedrohungen für den Dollar als Weltwährung sind Yen und Euro. Wenn denn deine Theorien richtig wären, sollte es also im Interesse der USA sein, dass Russland EU-Annäherungen verhindert und dass sich Russland nicht weiter nach Asien orientiert, sondern sein Wachstumspotential im Westen sieht.




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Man beachte den Verlauf der (z.T. geplanten) russischen Pipeline durch das Schwarze Meer, genau südlich der Krim, von der russischen zur bulgarischen Küste. Die Sicherung dieser Pipeline von der Krim aus ist dann nicht mehr möglich.



Eine Sicherung bulgarischer Pipelinetrassen ist im Rahmen des Völkerrechts überhaupt nicht von der Krim aus möglich. Und selbst außerhalb ist sie geopolitisch nicht von Interesse, denn wenn Russland Ärger mit NATO oder EU hätte/wollte, wäre eine derartige Pipeline ohnehin stillgelegt. Und die bisherige Trassenplanung wurde übrigens gewählt, um an der Ukraine vorbei nach Europa exportieren zu können...
Gut möglich, dass die Trasse in Zukunft über die Krim läuft.



> Mit Sewastopol wird Russland seinen größten Militärhafen mit eisfreiem Zugang zum Mittelmeer verlieren, ein neue Infrastruktur kostet einfach Zeit, die die Amis in Nahost nutzen.



Russlands Mittelmeerhafen lag in Syrien. Und für Sewastopol hatten sie einen Pachtvertrag für ettliche Jahrzehnte, Verlängerung nicht ausgeschlossen. Zeit genug?


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir hatten bislang: Eine selbst ernannte Regierung eines selbst ernannten Staates, die auf Grundlage von selbst geschaffenen Gesetzen einen Anschluss an Russland wollte.
> Wir haben jetzt: Eine selbst ernannte Regierung eines selbst ernannten Staates, die auf Grundlage von selbst geschaffenen Gesetzen einen Anschluss an Russland wollte und sich hierdurch durch eine Abstimmung legitimiert sieht, die die Wahl zwischen "ja" und "ja" bot und unter massiver, unkontrollierter Waffenpräsenz und ohne jegliche Informationen stattfand.



Nicht ganz :
Ukrainische Verfassung   Artikel 108 bis 111 sind hier relevant.



> Artikel 111
> 
> Der Präsident der Ukraine kann durch die Oberste Rada der Ukraine im Rahmen eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens entlassen werden, wenn er Staatsverrat oder ein anderes Verbrechen begangen hat.
> 
> ...



Bei der Abstimmung am 22. Februar wurde im Parlament die nötige 3/4 Mehrheit nicht erreicht.
Außerdem waren Waffen und höhere Gewalt im Spiel, wie man der vielen Web Videos entnehmen kann.


----------



## loser321 (17. März 2014)

Das wurde doch weiter hinten schon besprochen.
Wenn es zum Wohle und Wille des Volkes ist und den Machthabern in den Kram passt, nimmt mans nicht so genau. 

Das solltest Du doch langsam wissen.    

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41264/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Isotop30 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz :
> Ukrainische Verfassung   Artikel 108 bis 111 sind hier relevant.



Und wo genau ist die ukrainische Verfassung (zu deren zitierten Teil ich meine Meinung schon vor ettlichen Seiten gesagt habe) hier relevant für die unabhängige Republik Krim, deren Regierungsbildungsverfahren oder der Art und Weise, wie diese ein Anschlussreferendum bezüglich Russlands durchzuführen hätte?


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Da zur Zeit scheinbar offiziell Anarchie herrscht und Krim an sich mehr oder weniger unabhängig war, sollte die öffentliche Ordnung wiederhergestellt werden. Dort wo am Meisten Russen wohnen. Außerdem die Gefahr für die ganze Schwarzmeerflotte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Von einer Gefahr für die russische Schwarzmeerflotte hat bislang niemand etwas gesehen - und sie wäre nicht Thema der ukrainischen Verfassung. Ebensowenig wie den Anschluss an Russland um ein lokales Machtvakkum zu beseitigen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Wirtschaftlich ist da nichts zu holen und da die Türkei in der Nato sind haben die Amerikaner bzw. deren Verbündete sowieso Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer.
> Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn die russische Marine aus dem schwarzen Meer ins Mittelmeer fahren will müssen sie durch den Bosporus fahren. Also durch Istanbul und das ist eine türkische Stadt.
> Aber das machen sie seit Jahren und niemand hat sie je daran gehindert durch den Bosporus zu fahren. [...]


 Wenn es den Amerikanern nicht um wirtschaftliche und geostrategische Vorteile geht, was haben sie deiner Meinung nach dann für ein Interesse?
Und sag jetzt bitte nicht Menschenrechte.


----------



## eVoX (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hab da mal ein Video gefunden, kA ob es hier schon gepostet wurde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg

Vielleicht begreifen einige endlich mal, um was es da eigentlich geht.


@john
Das würde ich von Threshold auch mal gerne erfahren...


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



eVoX schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein Video gefunden, kA ob es hier schon gepostet wurde.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg
> 
> ...





john201050 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg
> Hier, fand ich sehr interessant.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Macht aber nix, das kann man ruhig nochmal Posten. Vllt. sehens sich dann ein paar mehr an. 

BTW: Ich hoff ja, das die Amis mal endlich mit irgend einer Sche*ße, die sie die ganze Zeit abziehen richtig auf die Schnauze fallen.
Damit sie erstmal mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, und den Rest der Welt in Ruhe lassen.
Vllt. bekommen wir dann auch mal wieder neutrale Berichterstattung. Die Doppelmoral an allen Ecken und Enden finde ich echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## eVoX (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Oh, ok. 

Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum gefragt wird, was die  Amerikaner für ein Interesse an der Krim haben. Das ist doch ganz  offensichtlich um was es da geht.
Das jetzt Krim zurück zu Russland übergeht, passt den Amerikaner natürlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorbei ist da eigentlich gar nichts...


 
Ich erspare mir mal das einzelne Zitieren des Beitrages und antworte allgemein.

Die angeführten Links als Quellen (Spiegel, Die Zeit) sind wohl nicht als objektive Referenz zu werten. Einseitige Berichterstattung als Propaganda-Sprachrohr des (Ami-)Westens. Wohin solche Springer-Berichterstattung führt, sah man zu Genüge im Irak, in Afghanistan, in Libyen und zuletzt in Syrien. Wenn hier als Quellen Links der Prawda gepostet würden, lägen alle - wenn auch zu Unrecht - vor Lachen am Boden.

In meinem ursprünglichen Beitrag erwähnte ich bezüglich der alternativen Öl-/Gasbörse nur Russland und den Iran. Ausdrücklich nicht erwähnt hatte ich China mit der weiteren Abrechnung über Yuan und Kooperation mit Russland. Auch China ist schon längst im Visier der Amerikaner.

Im Interesse der Amerikaner ist die Entzweiung zwischen EU und Russland auch, um die EU zukünftig an die amerikanischen Ressourcen-Importe mit Abrechnung über Dollar zu binden bzw. eine weitere wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit zwischen der EU und Russland mit alternativer Abrechnung über Euro/Rubel zu verhindern oder zu erschweren.

Nach deren Strategie wird Europa zukünftig Gas über Tanker aus Amerika beziehen und dafür entsprechende Infrastrukturen aufbauen.

Den Zweifronten-Krieg habe ich als Metapher für die Situation benutzt, die sich aktuell für Russland darstellt: Verzettelung der Kräfte in Nahost und in Europa. Und der syrische Hafen Tartus ist zwar der einzige direkte russische Mittelmeerhafen, dessen strategische Bedeutung jedoch stark durch den Einfluss der Amerikaner in Syrien bedroht ist. Der alternative Zugang zum Mittelmeer über Sewastopol ist nun auch direkt gefährdet, zumal einer Nato-freundlichen Marionetten-Regierung in Kiew durchaus zugetraut werden kann, laufende (Pacht-) Verträge mit Russland zu misachten.

Und zum Thema Schwarzmeer-Pipeline noch einmal. Die Pipelinestrecke verläuft durch russische, türkische und bulgarische Hoheitsgewässer, mitgerechnet die durch den Pachtvertrag mitgepachteten Hoheitsgewässer vor der Südspitze der Krim.

Sollte der Pachtvertrag aus irgendeinem Grund hinfällig werden (Zufall, Obama hat Schnupfen, Merkel sagt Weihnachten ab, usw.), läuft die Pipeline automatisch wieder in den Hoheitsgewässern der Ukraine, von dessen Transitstatus man sich mit der Pipeline eigentlich lösen wollte.

Und zum Boykott der Krim-Tataren. Außer einem Blog mit zweifelhaftem Inhalt scheint es dazu keine gesicherten Quellen zu geben.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wenn es den Amerikanern nicht um wirtschaftliche und geostrategische Vorteile geht, was haben sie deiner Meinung nach dann für ein Interesse?
> Und sag jetzt bitte nicht Menschenrechte.


 
Und wo interessieren sich denn die Amerikaner für die wirtschaftlichen und strategischen Vorteile?
Ich sagte doch dass die Amerikaner durch den Nato Partner Türkei jederzeit ins schwarze Meer gelangen können.
Und was gibt es denn wirtschaftlich an der Ukraine zu verdienen?
Das Land ist pleite. Es wird Jahre dauern bis da wieder richtig Geld verdient wird.



john201050 schrieb:


> BTW: Ich hoff ja, das die Amis mal endlich mit irgend einer Sche*ße, die sie die ganze Zeit abziehen richtig auf die Schnauze fallen.
> Damit sie erstmal mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind, und den Rest der Welt in Ruhe lassen.
> Vllt. bekommen wir dann auch mal wieder neutrale Berichterstattung. Die Doppelmoral an allen Ecken und Enden finde ich echt zum Kotzen.


 
Bitte keine You Tube Videos von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Holocaust Leugnern.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Bitte keine You Tube Videos von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Holocaust Leugnern.


 
Wow, jetzt wirds übel.

Zitat Wikipedia:

'...Am 9. November 2011 entschied sich der RBB, Jebsen als Moderator weiter zu beschäftigen. Als Begründung wurde angegeben, dass der RBB zwar die „Vorwürfe gegen den Moderator, er verbreite antisemitisches Gedankengut und verleugne den Holocaust […] für unbegründet“ halte, Programmdirektorin Claudia Nothelle erklärte jedoch, „dass er in manchen Fällen die Grenze überschritten“ habe. Er solle in Zukunft weniger politische Themen ins Programm nehmen, diese redaktionell abstimmen sowie journalistische Standards beachten...'

Zitat Ende.

Im Zuge journalistischer Freiheit ist sonst nie der Vorwurf einer Holocaust-Leugnung erhoben worden, also gehört diese Behauptung ebenfalls nicht hierher.

Übrigens wie Eva Herman ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie unbequeme und offene Berichterstattung mit der Nazi-Keule mundtot gemacht werden. Unabhängig davon, was man von den Inhalten persönlich hält.

Ansonsten klinke ich mich an dieser Stelle aus der Diskussion aus, da hier offensichtlich die Ebene der sachlichen Diskussion verlassen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ich erspare mir mal das einzelne Zitieren des Beitrages und antworte allgemein.



Eine "Antwort" kann ich beim bestenwillen nicht erkennen. Eher einen wüste Ansammlung von Spekulationen.



> Die angeführten Links als Quellen (Spiegel, Die Zeit) sind wohl nicht als objektive Referenz zu werten. Einseitige Berichterstattung als Propaganda-Sprachrohr des (Ami-)Westens. Wohin solche Springer-Berichterstattung führt, sah man zu Genüge im Irak, in Afghanistan, in Libyen und zuletzt in Syrien. Wenn hier als Quellen Links der Prawda gepostet würden, lägen alle - wenn auch zu Unrecht - vor Lachen am Boden.



Weder die Zeit noch der Spiegel gehören (im Gegensatz zur Welt) zum Springer-Verlag. Desweiteren habe ich sie nicht als "objektive Referenz", sondern als punktuelle Informationsquelle genutzt. Die Nachricht zur militärischen Einnahme ukrainischer Gasinstallationen kannst du auch in diversen anderen Medien finden, ich selbst habe es zuerst in den Tagesthemen erfahren - aber Videos sind arg unbequeme Quellen für Diskussionspartner.
Hast du irgend eine besser abgesicherte Gegenquelle zu dieser Nachricht?



> Der alternative Zugang zum Mittelmeer über Sewastopol ist ...



...spätestens seit dem, lange zurückliegenden, NATO-Beitritt der Türkei von keinerlei strategischer Bedeutung mehr in Bezug auf Konflikte mit den USA. Nicht umsonst ist dort die Schwarzmeer- und nicht die Mittelmeer-Flotte stationiert. Operationen außerhalb des schwarzen Meeres sind von Sewastopol aus nur in Kooperation mit der NATO möglich. Operationen im schwarzen Meer dagegen von überall - Sewastopol verfügt halt nur schon über praktische Infrastruktur. (Infrastruktur, die historisch und juristisch der Sowjetrepublik Ukraine zusteht - und nicht Russland)



> zumal einer Nato-freundlichen Marionetten-Regierung in Kiew durchaus zugetraut werden kann, laufende (Pacht-) Verträge mit Russland zu misachten.



Wie "missachtet" man denn bitte schön Pachtverträge als Verpächter?
Im Gegensatz zu Pächtern, die ein Gelände über den Vertrag hinaus nutzen können oder nicht gepachtete Nachbargrundstücke mitnutzen (z.B. die gesamte Krim), hat ein Verpächter nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
- seinen Teil des Vertrages einhalten: "nichts tun"
- den Pächter unter Vertragsbruch zu räumen

Deiner Behauptung nach muss Russland also jetzt die Krim erobern, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, dass innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre das unglaublich mächtige ukrainische Militär die gesamten russischen Streitkräfte vernichtet, um vorrzeitig Kontrolle über Sewastopol zu erlangen?
Und ich dachte, Putin hätte einen merkwürdigen Blick auf die Welt...



> Und zum Boykott der Krim-Tataren. Außer einem Blog mit zweifelhaftem Inhalt scheint es dazu keine gesicherten Quellen zu geben.


 
Spontanes Google-Ergebnis:
Krim-Tataren boykottieren Abstimmung - Tagesschau - TV - SRF Player - Schweizer Radio und Fernsehen

Repräsentative Zahlen sind von der Krim ja leider überhaupt nicht möglich, bis irgend jemand die Paramilitärs einsperrt, aber zumindest soweit es möglich ist, werden die Meldungen vom Boykott von ausländischen Reportern vor Ort bestätigt.
Was genaueres haben wir halt nicht, da ja dummerweise OSZE und andere potentielle unabhängiger Beobachter an den Zufahrtswegen zur Krim mit vorgehaltener Waffe empfangen wurden...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt wirds übel.
> 
> Zitat Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


 
wie kann ich die Meinung -- und was anderes ist das nicht was da im Video vorkommt -- eines Journalisten ernst nehmen wenn der Verschwörungstheorien nachgeht und den Holocaust "vermutlich" nicht für real nimmt bzw. als Antisemit gilt?


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sewastopol als größter Schwarzmeerhafen mit Zugang zum Mittelmeer ist gleichzeitig auch einziger logistischer Dreh- und Angelpunkt für die Versorgung von Tartus. Das kann Russland nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen neu organisieren. Deshalb ist es von zentraler Bedeutung.

Beschreibung einer fiktiven Zukunft:

Eine 'Räumung' der Krim durch ein übermächtiges ukrainisches Militär ist nicht nötig (korrekt: wird nicht nötig sein). Nachdem die Ukraine der EU und der NATO einverleibt wurde (korrekt: wird einverleibt worden sein, Futur II passiv), wird die Situation mit Russland früher oder später zu einem Schlagabtausch (in welcher Form auch immer) führen. Eine durch die NATO herbeigeführte 'Vertragsverletzung' und Missachtung der gepachteten Hoheitsrechte werden dann sicher durch Anfechtbarkeit oder Ungültigkeit des Pachvertrages argumentiert werden. 

Ansonsten wiederhole ich nochmals, dass die angeführten Quellen allesamt nicht objektiv berichten. Der Spiegel und Die Zeit bedienen sich der gleichen Quellen wie der Springer Verlag oder beziehen ihr Informatiionen direkt von diesem, respektive DPA.

Und Ken Jebsen hat nicht den Holocaust als solchen geleugnet, sondern prangerte die damit verbundene Gewinnerzielungsmaschinerie an. Eine wesentlicher aber entscheidender Unterschied.

Was Verschwörungstheorien angeht, so schließen sich Massen von Menschen diesen Meinungen an. Aus vielen dieser Theorien ist bereits nichts als die nackte Wahrheit geworden. Leider.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo interessieren sich denn die Amerikaner für die wirtschaftlichen und strategischen Vorteile?
> Ich sagte doch dass die Amerikaner durch den Nato Partner Türkei jederzeit ins schwarze Meer gelangen können.
> Und was gibt es denn wirtschaftlich an der Ukraine zu verdienen?
> Das Land ist pleite. Es wird Jahre dauern bis da wieder richtig Geld verdient wird. [...]


Das Land ist also Pleite und da gibts nix zu holen.
Tja, was um alles in der Welt interessiert die Amis dann daran? Wenn irgendein anderer x-Beliebiger Staat, in dem es für sie nix zu holen gibt pleite geht interessiert es die doch auch nicht die Bohne.
Wenn es also keinerlei wirtschaftlichen oder stategischen Vorteile bringen kann, will man dann einfach nur Russland ärgern?

Man muss BTW nicht direkt wirtschaftlich was damit anfangen können um seiner Wirtschaft zu nutzen. Es reicht, wenn man der Konkurrenz schadet. Womit wir wieder beim Erdgas usw. wären.
Und selbst wenn man damit nicht direkt Russlands Exporte schädigen kann, kann man das Ganze doch wunderbar nutzen um die Beziehungen der EU zu Russland zu schädigen um mehr vom eigenen (geklauten) Öl und Gas verkaufen zu können. (reine Spekulation)





> Bitte keine You Tube Videos von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Holocaust Leugnern.


 Also ich kenn den Typ nicht, aber im verlinkten Video war davon mMn nicht die Rede.
Die Nazi-Käule ist leider immer noch sehr gut geeignet um Leute mundtot zu machen. Jetzt unabhängig von diesem Typen. 
Oder wo hat er in diesem Video was antisemitisches gesagt?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also ich kenn den Typ nicht, aber im verlinkten Video war davon mMn nicht die Rede.
> Die Nazi-Käule ist leider immer noch sehr gut geeignet um Leute mundtot zu machen. Jetzt unabhängig von diesem Typen.
> Oder wo hat er in diesem Video was antisemitisches gesagt?


 
Sagte ich schon.
Das video spiegelt nur die Meinung dieses Journalisten wider. Mehr nicht.
Und wenn einer einen derartigen Hintergrund hat dann ist er für mich unglaubwürdig und damit ist das Video für mich unwirksam.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Bleibt immer noch die Frage, was interessieren sich plötzlich die USA für die Ukraine, wenns da doch angeblich absolut null zu holen gibt?
Oder erhofft man sich doch etwas? Wie z.B. die russischen Gasexporte zugunsten der eigenen zu behindern?

Ist er für die Unglaubwürdig weil irgendwer mal irgendwen die Nazi-Keule gegen ihn ausgepackt hat oder weil du dir die fragwürdigen Aussagen angesehen und selbst für großen Schwachsinn befunden hast?


----------



## Andrej (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Also auf die Krim Tataren komme ich nicht klar,sie haben angst,dass sie deportiert werden. Und wohin sollen die Deportationen gehen,nach Kasachstan oder was? Wissen die nicht,dass die UdSSR nicht mehr existiert und die asiatischen Republiken unabhängig sind? Und Stalin hat sich an allen Völkern gerecht,die auf der Seite der Nazis gekämft haben und die Krim Tataren haben nunmal mit den Nazis zusammen gearbeitet, im Gegensatz zu den Russlanddeutschen,die nur verbannt wurden,weil sie Deutsche waren. Und von ihenen sind auch viele umgekommen und haben auch keine Entschadigung erhalten,aber ich haben nie gehört,dass sich meine Uroma darüber beschwert hat oder die Russen für die Verbannung veratwortlich gemacht hat oder angst hatte das man sie wieder verbannt.UNd wissen die Krim Tataren eigentlich,dass es in Russland eine Republik mit dem Namen Tatarstan gibt,wo Russen und Tataren seit Jahrhunderten fast ohne Probleme zusammen leben?


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage, was interessieren sich plötzlich die USA für die Ukraine


Außer den üblichen Verdächtigen (Ressourcen)
Der Big Deal ist wieder zustande gekommen, ein neuer Konflikt ist entstanden und die USA hat einen neuen Abnehmer für amerikanische Waffen. 
Wenn das so weiter geht haben es die USA wieder mal geschafft, einen Krieg zu entfesseln der nicht bei Ihnen zu Huse und nicht vor Ihrer Haustür stattfindet. Die Nato und USA stationieren Flugzeuge in Polen und Rumänien ohne Grund, Russland stationiert auf Bitten Weissrusslands die sich davon bedroht fühlen Flugzeuge dort und das ist natürlich Völkerrechtswidrig weil es wurde ja weder die USA noch die Nato gefragt. Die Eskalation wird von den USA NatO und EU voran getrieben. Gysi hatte in seiner Rede recht diese 3 haben nichts begriffen Hauptsache der Gewinn stimmt für den MIK und den USA. Aber auch davor hat schon einmal ein ehem. Präsident der USA gewarnt. Nur leider erinnert sich heute Keiner mehr daran.


----------



## loser321 (17. März 2014)

Speed4Fun hat Recht.

Warum es wirklich geht.

http://www.leap2020.eu/GEAB-N-83-is...liert-Ein-neuer-Kalter-Krieg-wird_a15803.html

Das ist leider nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt, das ganze kostet im Jahresabo über 200 Euro. Aber die prognostizierten Prognosen treffen zu 95% ein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Isotop30 schrieb:


> Außer den üblichen Verdächtigen (Ressourcen)
> Der Big Deal ist wieder zustande gekommen, ein neuer Konflikt ist entstanden und die USA hat einen neuen Abnehmer für amerikanische Waffen.
> Wenn das so weiter geht haben es die USA wieder mal geschafft, einen Krieg zu entfesseln der nicht bei Ihnen zu Huse und nicht vor Ihrer Haustür stattfindet. Die Nato und USA stationieren Flugzeuge in Polen und Rumänien ohne Grund, Russland stationiert auf Bitten Weissrusslands die sich davon bedroht fühlen Flugzeuge dort und das ist natürlich Völkerrechtswidrig weil es wurde ja weder die USA noch die Nato gefragt. Die Eskalation wird von den USA NatO und EU voran getrieben. Gysi hatte in seiner Rede recht diese 3 haben nichts begriffen Hauptsache der Gewinn stimmt für den MIK und den USA. Aber auch davor hat schon einmal ein ehem. Präsident der USA gewarnt. Nur leider erinnert sich heute Keiner mehr daran.


 Das war eigentlich an *Threshold* gerichtet.
Er behauptet doch, die USA hat dabei keinerlei wirtschaftliche oder strategische Vorteile.
Also frage ich ihn, was die da dann überhaupt wollen. Bevor er das nicht schlüssig erklärt, gehe ich nämlich von ersterem aus. Es geht wie immer ums Geld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Sewastopol als größter Schwarzmeerhafen mit Zugang zum Mittelmeer ist gleichzeitig auch einziger logistischer Dreh- und Angelpunkt für die Versorgung von Tartus. Das kann Russland nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen neu organisieren. Deshalb ist es von zentraler Bedeutung.
> 
> Eine 'Räumung' der Krim durch ein übermächtiges ukrainisches Militär ist nicht nötig. Nachdem die Ukraine der EU und der NATO einverleibt wurde,



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in der, in der dieser Thread läuft, hat Russland einen knapp zwei Jahrzehnte laufenden Pachtvertrag und die Ukraine ist weder in der NATO noch in der EU noch hat sie auch nur ein Annäherungsabkommen mit einem von beidem.



> Ansonsten wiederhole ich nochmals, dass die angeführten Quellen allesamt nicht objektiv berichten. Der Spiegel und Die Zeit bedienen sich der gleichen Quellen wie der Springer Verlag oder beziehen ihr Informatiionen direkt von diesem, respektive DPA.



Diese deine Meinung kennen wir zu genüge. Keine weiteren Wiederholungen nötig, danke.
Was dummerweise fehlt, sind Belege für sie (nicht, dass ich diese extrem weit und wachsweich gefasste Aussage zu 100% anzweifeln könnte), alternative, bessere Quellen und vor allen Dingen Belege und Kriterien dafür, dass diese besser sind.
Wenn wir uns auf das beschränken, was wir mit eigenen Augen sehen, erübrigt sich diese Diskussion. Wenn wir zusätzlich Quellen heranziehen, über deren Informationsfindung und Verlässlichkeit wir weiter reichende Informationen haben, landen wir bei Spiegel, öffentlich rechtliche, Zeit,..............




john201050 schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage, was interessieren sich plötzlich die USA für die Ukraine, wenns da doch angeblich absolut null zu holen gibt?



Wenn du dich mal von deinem Vorurteil, dass sich die USA nur für "Dinge zum holen" interessiert, lösen könntest, dann wäre dir bekannt, dass es zwischen Ukraine, Russland und den USA (u.a.) ein Abkommen gibt, in der letztere als Garanten für die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine auftreten. Wenn Russland eine Übereinkunft mit den USA bricht, dann haben die USA wohl einen Grund, Interesse an diesem Vorgang zu äußern.?! Je nach Auslegung des Abkommens könnte sich sogar eine Verpflichtung der USA ableiten, die Ukraine in diesem Konflikt zu unterstützen. (Und das ist übrigens keine rein westliche Interpretation. Als Russland die Ukraine vor einigen Jahren mit einer Drosselung der Gaslieferungen erpresst hat, wollte Jukatschenkow höchst selbst den wirtschaftlichen Teil des gleichen Abkommes in ähnlicher Weise einsetzen, um Unterstützung zu erhalten)




Andrej schrieb:


> Also auf die Krim Tataren komme ich nicht klar,sie haben angst,dass sie deportiert werden. Und wohin sollen die Deportationen gehen,nach Kasachstan oder was? Wissen die nicht,dass die UdSSR nicht mehr existiert und die asiatischen Republiken unabhängig sind? Und Stalin hat sich an allen Völkern gerecht,die auf der Seite der Nazis gekämft haben und die Krim Tataren haben nunmal mit den Nazis zusammen gearbeitet,



Die Krimtataren haben Angst vor einer ganzen Bandbreite an Unterdrückungsmaßnahmen (direkte Deportation davon vermutlich das unwahrscheinlichste - Enteignungen von Regimekritikeren wären in Russland aber nichts neues). Und eben solche haben sie seinerzeit schon lange vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg erdulden müssen. Stalin hat sich nicht an den Krimtataren gerächt, weil sie mit den Nazis kollaboriert haben, sondern die Krimtataren haben mit den Nazis kollaboriert, weil sie das kleinere Übel im Vergleich zu dem waren, was Stalin bereits vorher praktizierte.
Und das will, ohne jetzt die Nazikeule schwingen zu wollen, einiges über das Verhältnis zwischen einem muslimischen, zentralasistischen Volk und russische Imperialisten aussagen...



> UNd wissen die Krim Tataren eigentlich,dass es in Russland eine Republik mit dem Namen Tatarstan gibt,wo Russen und Tataren seit Jahrhunderten fast ohne Probleme zusammen leben?



Möglich, dass sie das wissen. Nützt ihnen aber auch nichts, denn als "Tartar" wurde so manche Volksgruppe bezeichnet und die Krimtataren stehen z.B. den Türken wesenstlich näher, als den Wolga-("Tatarstan"-)Tartaren. Laut Wiki wurde wohl sogar schon der Ausdruck "Krimtürken" verwendet.




Isotop30 schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht haben es die USA wieder mal geschafft, einen Krieg zu entfesseln der nicht bei Ihnen zu Huse und nicht vor Ihrer Haustür stattfindet. Die Nato und USA stationieren Flugzeuge in Polen und Rumänien ohne Grund, Russland stationiert auf Bitten Weissrusslands die sich davon bedroht fühlen Flugzeuge dort und das ist natürlich Völkerrechtswidrig


 
Umm: Die NATO stationiert nicht so ganz ohne Grund und auch nicht erst seit gestern Militärgerät in Polen und Rumänien. Da gäbe es z.B. die "polnischen Streitkräfte" oder die "rumänische Armee", die da gelegentlich gesichtet wurden und die zu 100% als NATO-Militär zählen. Und wenn es in der Nachbarschaft eines NATO-Mitgliedlandes auf einmal größere Truppenbewegungen gibt (z.B. tausende bis zehntausende russische Soldaten an der Grenze zu und in Ukraine opperieren), dann ist es vollkommen normal und legitim, dass dessen Verteidigung auch mit den Einheiten anderer NATO-Mitglieder gestärkt wird. (Siehe z.B. deutsche Patriot-Stellungen an der türkisch-syrischen Grenze.)
Sowas ist DAS Grundkonzept eines Verteidigungsbündnisses.
Das Weißrussland und Russland einem Verteidigungsbündniss angehören, wäre mir dagegen nicht bekannt. Und die Stationierung von Militäreinheiten in einem nicht verbündeten Land mutet in der Tat etwas merkwürdig an.
(Was nicht heißt, dass sie völkerrechtswidrig ist. Hätte auch nicht gehört, dass das jemand zu den Stationierungen in Weißrussland gesagt hätte. Die sind einfach nur eine Provokation, die entweder vollkommen unnötig oder Anzeichen einer eindeutigen militärischen Bedrohung ist. Eine Völkerrechtsverletzung könnte man nur konstruieren, wenn man der weißrussischen Regierung abspricht, dass weißrussische Volk zu vertreten, so dass erstere nicht mehr das Recht hätte, Streitkräfte auf das Territorium letzterer einzuladen. Eine derartige Argumentation wäre für Europas letzte Diktatur auch vollkommen angemessen - wiederspräche aber dem Lukatschenko-freundlichen Kurs von EU und USA)


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Weißrussland und Russland einem Verteidigungsbündniss angehören, wäre mir dagegen nicht bekannt.


Es gehört dem Militärbündniss "Organisation des Vertrags über kollektive Sicherheit" an.


----------



## loser321 (17. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in der, in der dieser Thread läuft, hat Russland einen knapp zwei Jahrzehnte laufenden Pachtvertrag und die Ukraine ist weder in der NATO noch in der EU noch hat sie auch nur ein Annäherungsabkommen mit einem von beidem.



Es sollen vor den Wahlen noch schnell Fakten geschaffen werden, falls das Ergebnis nicht stimmt.

Warum wartet man die Wahlen nicht ab? Angst vor dem Ergebnis?

http://mobile.nzz.ch/wirtschaft/new...rungsabkommen-mit-eu-unterzeichnen-1.18263679

Die ukrainische Übergangsregierung will zumindest den politischen Teil des Assoziierungsabkommens mit der Europäischen Union am kommenden Freitag unterzeichnen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in der, in der dieser Thread läuft, hat Russland einen knapp zwei Jahrzehnte laufenden Pachtvertrag und die Ukraine ist weder in der NATO noch in der EU noch hat sie auch nur ein Annäherungsabkommen mit einem von beidem...


 
Du willst offensichtlich falsch und selektiv zitieren?

Ich schrieb:



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> ...Eine 'Räumung' der Krim durch ein übermächtiges ukrainisches Militär ist nicht nötig. Nachdem die Ukraine der EU und der NATO einverleibt wurde, wird die Situation mit Russland früher oder später zu einem Schlagabtausch (in welcher Form auch immer) führen. Eine durch die NATO herbeigeführte 'Vertragsverletzung' und Missachtung der gepachteten Hoheitsrechte werden dann sicher durch Anfechtbarkeit oder Ungültigkeit des Pachvertrages argumentiert werden...



Also ausschließlich in einer fiktiven Zukunft, nicht in der Gegenwart. Im Deutschen wäre ganz korrekt gewesen 'wird einverleibt worden sein', die einfache Form ist aber 'einverleibt wurde'.

Es ist schon bedauernswert, wenn man sich statt zu argumentieren an syntaktischen oder semantischen Feinheiten aufhält. 

Ansonsten finde ich die neutrale Rolle hier als Moderator als mission not accomplished.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Du willst offensichtlich falsch und selektiv zitieren?



Eigentlich würde ich gerne auch mit dir eine Diskussion über die jetzige Situation in der Ukraine und den Weg dahin führen.
Nachdem du jetzt aber schon das zweite Mal den Großteil meiner Antworten links liegen lässt, stattdessen deine ursprüngliche Aussage umdeutest (so dass sie mit dem genannten Thema nicht einmal mehr etwas zu tun hat) und genau null Argumentation oder Fakten zu bieten hast, werde ich wohl darauf verzichten müssen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich gerne auch mit dir eine Diskussion über die jetzige Situation in der Ukraine und den Weg dahin führen.
> Nachdem du jetzt aber schon das zweite Mal den Großteil meiner Antworten links liegen lässt, stattdessen deine ursprüngliche Aussage umdeutest (so dass sie mit dem genannten Thema nicht einmal mehr etwas zu tun hat) und genau null Argumentation oder Fakten zu bieten hast, werde ich wohl darauf verzichten müssen.


 
Dieses Kompliment gebe ich mit dem Hinweis zurück, dass die Technik des selektiven Zitierens eine sinnentstellende Wirkung hat.

Einer offensichtlich rethorisch nicht unbedarften Person darf man dann Absicht unterstellen, um ein weniger versiertes Publikum zu verwirren?

Ansonsten antworte ich nur auf Fragen oder Aussagen, sofern man darin einen Sinn erkennen kann.

So, und jetzt bitte nur noch OT und Menschen, die auch wirklich sachlich diskutieren möchten.


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

zum Thema Nichts zu Holen


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich an *Threshold* gerichtet.
> Er behauptet doch, die USA hat dabei keinerlei wirtschaftliche oder strategische Vorteile.
> Also frage ich ihn, was die da dann überhaupt wollen. Bevor er das nicht schlüssig erklärt, gehe ich nämlich von ersterem aus. Es geht wie immer ums Geld.


 
Wieso muss ich belegen dass die USA militärisches oder wirtschaftliches Interesse an die Insel Krim haben?
Wo sind denn deine seriösen Quellen die belegen dass die USA militärisch und wirtschaftlich involviert sind?

Die USA haben durch die Türkei Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer.
Militärisch geht denen die Krim am Arsch vorbei.
Und wirtschaftlich ist in der Ukraine nichts zu holen.
Das einzige was die USA derzeit interessieren dürfte ist die Möglichkeit das neue Schieferngas das sie durch Fracking fördern an die EU zu verkaufen und so Anteile am Gasgeschäft zu erzielen.
Aber das ist wiederum nicht das Problem der Ukraine.


----------



## Isotop30 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Krim wechselte im Laufe der Zeit X-mal den Besitzer, zuletzt durch Chrustchov der die Krim der damals nicht unabhängigen Ukraine als Teil der Sowjetunion zuschlug. Mit dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion wurde auch die Krim unabhängig, bis gewisse Kreisen auf die Idee kamen, die Ukraine ließe sich wunderbar als Interessengebiet des Westens gegen Russland in Stellung bringen, um es zu schwächen. Den USA geht es auch vorwiegend darum, den Militärhafen Sewastopol als ganzjährig eisfreien Hafen der russischen Marine zu entreißen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Isotop30 schrieb:


> Den USA geht es auch vorwiegend darum, den Militärhafen Sewastopol als ganzjährig eisfreien Hafen der russischen Marine zu entreißen.


 
Das sagst du ständig aber wo ist die Quelle die das belegt?
Und wer interessiert sich für die russische Marine?
Was macht denn die russische Marine? Ich meine jetzt außer veraltete Schiffe zu besitzen und noch ältere Atom U boote irgendwo verrotten zu lassen?


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Isotop30 schrieb:


> Den USA geht es auch vorwiegend darum, den Militärhafen Sewastopol als ganzjährig eisfreien Hafen der russischen Marine zu entreißen.


 Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Was war deine Note in Geografie? Russland hat zig eisfreie Militärhäfen bzw. hätte auch die Kohlen sich neue aus dem Nichts zu bauen. Ebenso läuft der Pachtvertrag noch bis 2042. Also wo plant man jetzt genau Russland was auch immer zu entreißen? Oder hat der große Infokrieger wieder eine Bergpredigt gehalten?
Abgesehen davon: Netter Multiaccount, Empath.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Wenn du dich mal von deinem Vorurteil, dass sich die USA nur für "Dinge zum holen" interessiert, lösen könntest, dann wäre dir bekannt, dass .......



Wenn du dich mal von deinem Vorurteil lösen könntest, dass nur Russland für dich ein "schrecklich böses" Land ist,....

....wäre dir nicht entgangen, dass die USA 5 Milliarden im Vorfeld in die Umsetzung dieses Putsches in der Ukraine investiert hat!!!

Ein "Auftragsputsch" verletzt natürlich nicht die Souveränität eines Landes??? WOW!
Wir brauchen hier doch wohl wirklich nicht weiter darüber diskutieren, dass die USA keine Interessen an der Ukraine hat. Wer 5 Milliarden für einen Putsch bezahlt, macht dass nicht aus Gutherzigkeit. Neben ökologischen Interessen geht es hier doch in erster Linie darum, Russland zu schwächen!!! 
Aber klar, die USA darf das ja, Russland darf sich nicht wehren, sonst sind sie ja "böse"! 
Die böse Sowjetunion hat, da sie ja so aggressiv und kriegerisch ist, den Warschauer Packt (Millitärbündnis) aufgelöst und ihre Millitärbasen aus Deutschland, Polen und der CSSR abgezogen.
Ja sie haben veraltete Waffen und verrottete U-Boote. Nenn mir mal ein Land, was kriegerisch ist und seine Waffen dann so vernachlässigt?
Die NATO hat dagegen aufgerüstet, weil ja so viele neue Gefahren mit der Abrüstung Russlands dazukamen. (LACH)
Die USA ist ein so friedliebendes Land und hat in den letzten 40 Jahren nicht die meisten kriegerischen Auseinandersetzungen weltweit geführt? 
Dass Deutschland nur eine Marionette der USA ist, dürfte doch wohl jedem seit der NSA-Affaire klar geworden sein.

Ich bin kein Freund Russlands. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass sich Russland nicht so einfach von den USA und ihren "Bündnispartnern" einschüchtern lässt.
Die "Weltmacht" USA hat kein Recht, sich in andere Länder einzumischen, zu putschen, in andere Länder einzufallen, Abkommen zu brechen und sich über andere zu stellen.
Wer Kinder hat, weiß wie wichtig Grenzsetzung ist.  Wer keine Grenzen kennt, wird sich immer mehr und mehr herausnehmen. 
Russland ist das einzige Land derzeit, dass den USA Grenzen setzen kann! ....und genau deshalb sind sie so "böse"!

Wir haben hier viele, viele Seiten diskutiert, Quellen gebracht (die seriös genug waren) ...um nun wieder am Anfang der ganzen Diskussion zu stehen?
Du kannst nicht alle Fakten verneinen und mit zweierlei Maßstab messen.
Unsere Regierung macht dies zwar, aber sie sind ja auch den USA hörig  und können ihre Handlungsweise ja wohl kaum mit Logik erklären. 

 Ein Auftragsputsch bleibt ein Putsch und ein Auftragsmord ein Mord. Nur weil man Leute dafür bezahlt, dass sie die Drecksarbeit für einen machen, wird man dadurch nicht unschuldig! ...oder irre ich mich hier?


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Prinzipiell reduziert sich doch die gesamte Diskussion auf eine einzige Frage:

Wer oder was gibt den USA das Recht, sich in die inneren Belange souveräner Staaten einzumischen?

Jeder dieser Eingriffe, der ohne UN-Mandat stattfindet, stellt einen Bruch des Völkerrechtes dar. So gesehen kam dies seitens der USA in jüngster Vergangenheit so oft vor, dass der Friedensnobelpreis eines Herrn Obama eigentlich von selbst aus der Vitrine fallen müsste.

Als aktuelles Beispiel einer solchen weiteren US-Einmischung sei Venezuela erwähnt.

Im Gegensatz dazu lässt sich das Krim-Referendum im Einklang mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker argumentieren. Wobei die Krim historisch eigentlich schon immer zu Russland gehörte und mit dem Referendum lediglich seinen alten Status wieder herstellt. Durchaus vergleichbar mit dem Saarstatut 1955.

Übrigens wurde gestern Abend bereits auf diversen Nachrichtensendern das Szenario entwickelt, wie die zukünftige Gasversorgung Deutschlands und der EU auszusehen hat. Nämlich genau wie von mir beschrieben durch Importe amerikanischen Gases über Tanker mit dem Aufbau einer entsprechenden Infrastruktur zu dessen Speicherung. Und welch Zufall, der deutsche/EU Verbraucher wird sich natürlich auf eine deutliche Erhöhung der Energiepreise einstellen müssen.

Diese Berichte wirkten sehr vorbereitet.


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde gestern Abend bereits auf diversen Nachrichtensendern das Szenario entwickelt, wie die zukünftige Gasversorgung Deutschlands und der EU auszusehen hat. Nämlich genau wie von mir beschrieben durch Importe amerikanischen Gases über Tanker mit dem Aufbau einer entsprechenden Infrastruktur zu dessen Speicherung. Und welch Zufall, der deutsche/EU Verbraucher wird sich natürlich auf eine deutliche Erhöhung der Energiepreise einstellen müssen.



Gefesselt und einbetoniert in einem schönen TTIP.

Eines der Ziele der Amerikaner.


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Diese Berichte wirkten sehr vorbereitet.


 Jeder Staat der auch nur ein bisschen Vorsorge betreibt, hat Pläne _in der Schublade_, was für Maßnahmen zu ergreifen sind, wenn es zu einem Zusammenbruch oder Ausfall der Versorgung, in dem Fall Erdgas, kommt. Da ist die Option des Importes von Gas aus den USA eine unter mehreren. Eine weitere wäre - ohne Wertung meinerseits - z.B. diese: Kohlevergasung: Umweltkatastrophe oder Lösung der Energieprobleme? - Forschung - Technologie - Wirtschaftswoche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sagst du ständig aber wo ist die Quelle die das belegt?
> Und wer interessiert sich für die russische Marine?
> Was macht denn die russische Marine? Ich meine jetzt außer veraltete Schiffe zu besitzen und noch ältere Atom U boote irgendwo verrotten zu lassen?



Einige Einheiten der russischen Marine sind (genau wie beim Rest der Streitkräfte) mittlerweile in durchaus gutem Zustand - Putin hat da allgemein viel investiert. Zwar ist Russland weiterhin eher eine Landstreitkraft (wie man, vermutlich zur Überraschung einiger Treadteilnehmer, schon an einer einfachen Landkarte ablesen kann), aber die zumindest die U-Boote haben durchaus Schlagkraft.
Womit wir aber wieder beim schon oben angesprochenen Punkt wären: Das hat nichts mit der Schwarz-Meer-Flotte zu tun. Die ist (abseits einiger Landungseinheiten - und hier will doch nicht etwa jemand Russland eine Angriffskrieg vorwerfen  ) alleine dafür da, Angriffe über das Schwarze Meer zu verhindern. Mehr kann man von diesem eingeschlossenen Becken aus nämlich auch einfach nicht machen. Da könnte Russland seine Einheiten ebensogut in den Baikalsee setzen.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mal von deinem Vorurteil lösen könntest, dass nur Russland für dich ein "schrecklich böses" Land ist,....



Diese mir unterstellte Aussage belegst du bitte.



> ....wäre dir nicht entgangen, dass die USA 5 Milliarden im Vorfeld in die Umsetzung dieses Putsches in der Ukraine investiert hat!!!
> 
> Ein "Auftragsputsch" verletzt natürlich nicht die Souveränität eines Landes??? WOW!



Beweise für die Unterstellung "Auftragsputsch" legst du wann vor?



> Wir brauchen hier doch wohl wirklich nicht weiter darüber diskutieren, dass die USA keine Interessen an der Ukraine hat.



Es wurde danach gefragt, ich habe geantwortet. 



> Aber klar, die USA darf das ja, Russland darf sich nicht wehren, sonst sind sie ja "böse"!



Ein fremdes Land militärisch zu besetzen, von dem keinerlei militärisches Aggressionspotential ausging, ist nicht "sich wehren".



> Die böse Sowjetunion hat, da sie ja so aggressiv und kriegerisch ist, den Warschauer Packt (Millitärbündnis) aufgelöst und ihre Millitärbasen aus Deutschland, Polen und der CSSR abgezogen.



Die Sowjetunion ist zerfallen, nicht zuletzt an wirtschaftlichen Problemen, aber was genau hat das mit den Handlungen Putins in der Ukraine zu tun? Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass er zu diesem Ereignis beigetragen (bzw. wirkungsvoll dagegen vorgegangen) wäre.



> Ja sie haben veraltete Waffen und verrottete U-Boote. Nenn mir mal ein Land, was kriegerisch ist und seine Waffen dann so vernachlässigt?



Die meisten wirklich kriegerischen "Staaten" sind von Deutschland nicht anerkannt. Kriegerische Organisationen, die Staaten ausgerufen haben, ein Territorium kontrollieren und Waffen in schlechtem Zustand haben, findest du in weitem Bogen von Zentralafrika bis Zentralasien zahlreiche. Umgekehrt gibt es Staaten wie die Schweiz, die qualitativ hochwertigste Streitkräfte unterhalten und die als absolut friedfertig gelten. Da der aktuelle Zustand von Streitkräften zudem historische Artefakte aufweist, sollte man die Friedfertigkeit einer Regierung also vielleicht eher an deren Handlungen beurteilen, wenn solche vorliegen. (Russland z.B. ist schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, den gesamten Militäraparat, den man von der UdSSR übernommen hat, zu unterhalten. ZUSÄTZLICHE Waffen in schlechtem Zustand reduzieren aber nicht die Kampfstärke eines Landes.)
Ansonsten:
Laut Wiki lag das Budget der russischen Streitkräfte zu Putins Amtsantritt bei 3,8 Mrd $. 2011 waren es 72 Mrd. $ . Das Urteil über die aktuelle Regierung fällt somit ziemlich ähnlich aus, egal ob man militärische Aktivitäten auf dem Territorium anderer Nationen betrachtet, oder ob man seinen Begriff auf die Streitkräfte als solches beschränkt.



> Ich bin kein Freund Russlands. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass sich Russland nicht so einfach von den USA und ihren "Bündnispartnern" einschüchtern lässt.
> Die "Weltmacht" USA hat kein Recht, sich in andere Länder einzumischen, zu putschen, in andere Länder einzufallen, Abkommen zu brechen und sich über andere zu stellen.
> Wer Kinder hat, weiß wie wichtig Grenzsetzung ist.  Wer keine Grenzen kennt, wird sich immer mehr und mehr herausnehmen.
> Russland ist das einzige Land derzeit, dass den USA Grenzen setzen kann! ....und genau deshalb sind sie so "böse"!



Russland wäre gerne das einzige -oder überhaupt- ein Land, dass das könnte, ist im Vergleich zur EU (die diese Rolle leider nicht annimmt), China oder selbst Indien aber nur noch ein kleines Licht. Und leider setzt Russland auch keine Grenzen. Im Gegenteil: Putin missachtet sie. Sowohl wortwörtlich als auch moralisch als auch juristisch als auch diplomatisch. Damit schafft er keine neuen, stabileren internationalen Verhältnisse, sondern hölt Völkerrecht & Co noch nur ein Bisschen mehr aus. Und vor allen Dingen liefert er damit Hardlinern in den USA, die genauso im Denken des kalten Krieges festhängen, wie er selbst, genau die Gründe, die sie brauchen, um die aktuelle (ohnehin nur finanziell begründete) Abrüstung zu stoppen.



> Wir haben hier viele, viele Seiten diskutiert, Quellen gebracht (die seriös genug waren) ...um nun wieder am Anfang der ganzen Diskussion zu stehen?



Ich habe hier ehrlich gesagt sehr, sehr wenige Quellen gesehen. Und, um mal die Frage zurückzukommen, die als Grundlage für diese deine Ausführungen dient: Ich habe keine einzige gesehen, die belegt, das "die USA" "in der Ukraine etwas holen wollen".


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wenn man Putin selbst und seine Informationsbasis als ebenso verlässliche Quelle wie jeden anderen glaubwürdigen Westpolitiker als Quelle zulässt:

Krim-Krise: Vor dieser Unterschrift zittert der Westen

Der genaue Verlauf seiner Rede und die Reaktionen darauf.


----------



## eVoX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Beweise für den "Auftragsputsch" findest du im Video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHt92B0tWls#t=773


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Aber wo ist Putin eine verlässliche Quelle?
Wer Minderheiten unterdrückt und sie ins Gefängnis steckt, wer regierungskritische Äußerungen unterdrückt und privaten Fernsehsendern die Senderechte entzieht ist für mich nicht glaubwürdig.



eVoX schrieb:


> Beweise für den "Auftragsputsch" findest du im Video.
> 
> Verschwörung der Medien - Terroristische Aktionen friedlicher Demonstranten - YouTube


 
Erinnert stark an "Alles Schall und Rauch".
Und die sind ja besonders seriös und glaubwürdig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



eVoX schrieb:


> Beweise für den "Auftragsputsch" findest du im Video.
> 
> Verschwörung der Medien - Terroristische Aktionen friedlicher Demonstranten - YouTube


 
In einem Video finde ich die Meinung eines Youtube-Kanals.
Das sind keine Beweise. Erst recht nicht für eine Unterstellung, bei der andernorts der internationale Gerichtshof froh wäre, wenn er groß genug wäre, um diese Untersuchung durchzuziehen.

Und spontan finde ich nicht einmal irgendetwas, was die Meinungen dieses Youtube-Kanals in irgend einer Weise solider erscheinen lässt, als die einer x-beliebigen Privatperson. Hat also irgend jemand so etwas wie eine Primärquelle?


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Apropo russische Militärtechnik...

http://german.ruvr.ru/2013_03_13/Russland-steigt-auf-aufblasbare-Militartechnik-um/

Und jetzt fürchtet euch gefälligst.


----------



## eVoX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Willst du mir sagen, dass du das Video schon angeguckt hast?
Dort erzählen Leute, dass die dafür bezahlt werden um auf die Straße zu gehen und dass das Geld aus Amerika kommt.
Ich mein, IHR, sieht dort aufnahmen die man hier nicht im TV sieht, in keiner Zeitung liest. Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass Amerika und Deutschland dort Faschisten unterstüzt.

Schon mal gesehen was für Armbinden die "friedlichen Demonstranten" tragen?
http://i.imgur.com/5pHagsg.jpg

Das ist/war das Logo der Allukrainische Vereinigung „Swoboda“

Allukrainische Vereinigung

Der Chef der Partei: http://i.imgur.com/s0sR7dL.jpg


Und dann komm noch Leute wie diese hier:
ÐœÑƒÐ·Ð¸Ñ‡ÐºÐ¾ Ñ€Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð²Ð»ÑÑ” Ð· Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÐºÑƒÑ€Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼. CÐ°ÑˆÐ° Ð‘ÐµÐ»Ñ‹Ð¹. - YouTube

Der Mann im Anzug ist ein Staatsanwalt. Der andere ist Aleksander Muzychko.
Ein Mitglieder der Oppositionsgruppe "Rechter Sektor". Prawyj Sektor
Er hat in Tschetschenien gegen Russland gekämpft.


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Zu Gas aus Amerika, ist dieser Link aufschlussreich.

http://german.ruvr.ru/2014_03_18/Die-USA-macht-Europa-Gas-Illusionen-5908/

„In etwa vier Jahren könnten diese Lieferungen beginnen. Hier gibt es jedoch ein Kernproblem: Wieso sollten die USA ihr billigeres Gas nach Europa liefern? Indem sie die Lage am Markt der USA verschlechtern und die Lage in der EU verbessern, geben sie nicht nur ihrem Bündnispartner, sondern auch ihrem Konkurrenten einen Vorteil. Denn innerhalb der USA ist Gas gefragt.“

„Selbst alle vernünftig denkenden amerikanischen Persönlichkeiten verstehen, dass Amerika physisch kein Gas besitzt, um es nach Europa zu exportieren. Als im Winter die USA von Frost heimgesucht wurde, konnten die Produzenten die Förderung von Schiefergas selbst dann nicht steigern, als die Nachfrage stark zugenommen hatte. Und so kam es, dass an manchen Tagen 1.000 Kubikmeter Gas 3.000 Dollar kosteten, was 10 Mal teurer ist als in Europa und 30 Mal teurer als in Russland.“


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



eVoX schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen, dass du das Video schon angeguckt hast?
> Dort erzählen Leute, dass die dafür bezahlt werden um auf die Straße zu gehen und dass das Geld aus Amerika kommt.
> Ich mein, IHR, sieht dort aufnahmen die man hier nicht im TV sieht, in keiner Zeitung liest. Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass Amerika und Deutschland dort Faschisten unterstüzt.


 
Ich habe es tatsächlich gesehen und 13:31min meines Lebens verschwendet. 
Da gibt es eine Erzähler der irgendwas kommentiert und mehr nicht. 
Aber wo ist da irgendein Beweis?


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo ist Putin eine verlässliche Quelle?
> Wer Minderheiten unterdrückt und sie ins Gefängnis steckt, wer regierungskritische Äußerungen unterdrückt und privaten Fernsehsendern die Senderechte entzieht ist für mich nicht glaubwürdig...


 
Genau eine solche Antwort war zu erwarten.

Die Amerikaner liefern 'Beweise' en masse, made by CIA, oder behaupten ersatzweise irgendeinen Völkerrechtsnonsens. Das glaubt man, weil man es glauben will.

Die Russen haben Beweise (siehe Giftgas in Syrien) oder stichhaltige Geheimdiensinformationen. Das glaubt man natürlich nicht, weil man es nicht glauben will.

Und wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, stellt man sich hin und verlangt Beweise für den Putsch in der Ukraine oder andere Themen.

Als könnte man diese Beweise, die die Amerikaner stark belasten würden, einfach so im Internet ergoogeln.

Die Beweise gegen Putin braucht man aber nur bei Bild und Springer nachzulesen. Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Als könnte man diese Beweise, die die Amerikaner stark belasten würden, einfach so im Internet ergoogeln.


 
Aber genau das behauptest du doch.
Wer sowas behauptet sollte das auch belegten können denn sonst ist das nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Speed4Fun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Als könnte man diese Beweise, die die Amerikaner stark belasten würden, einfach so im Internet ergoogeln.
> ...


 
Ach, wo genau behaupte ich das? Bitte mal belegen.


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe es tatsächlich gesehen und 13:31min meines Lebens verschwendet.


 Ein Blick auf die .tv Seite die dahintersteht hat mir gereicht. Vorallem auf was man da so alles verlinkt und als Quellen angibt bzw. nutzt. Das geht wie du sagtest bei ASR los, über die Alpenkloschlüssel bis hin zu Elsässer mit seinem illustren Magazin. Also alles was in der Verschwörungsindustrie _Rang und Namen_ hat. 

€: Und wie schon ein paar Seiten vorher: Die  Benny Hill Titelmusik hat bedeutend mehr Inhalt zu bieten wie diese Videos. ^^


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Hier mal Putins Rede auf Deutsch...

http://www.chartophylakeion.de/blog/2014/03/18/putins-rede-zum-beitritt-der-krim/#.UyiUfd2qCfh

"Allerdings was hören wir heute von unseren Kollegen in Westeuropa, in Nordamerika? Uns wird gesagt, wir würden die geltenden Normen des Völkerrechts verletzen. Erstens, es ist sehr gut, dass sie sich wenigstens daran erinnern, dass es ein Völkerrecht gibt – vielen Dank schon allein dafür; besser spät, als nie."

" Ich mag es nicht besonders, Zitate anzubringen, aber kann doch nicht davon absehen, noch einen Auszug aus einem offiziellen Dokument zu bringen, diesmal ist das ein schriftliches Memorandum der USA vom 17. April 2009, das diesem Internationalen Gerichtshof im Zusammenhang mit der Anhörung zu Kosovo eingebracht wurde. Wieder Zitat: „Unabhängigkeitserklärungen können, wie das auch häufig passiert, das innere Recht verletzen. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass dadurch das Völkerrecht verletzt wird“. Zitat Ende."


"Wir verstehen sehr gut, was hier abläuft, wir wissen, dass diese Aktionen sowohl gegen die Ukraine, als auch gegen Russland gerichtet waren, ebenso auch gegen eine Integration im eurasischen Raum. Und das während einer Zeit, in der Russland aufrichtig um Dialog mit unseren Kollegen im Westen bemüht war. Wir schlagen ständig Kooperation in Schlüsselfragen vor, wir wollen das gegenseitige Vertrauen fördern, wir wünschen, dass unsere Beziehungen auf Augenhöhe stattfinden, dass sie offen und ehrlich seien. Aber wir sehen keinerlei Entgegenkommen."

" Dabei werden wir selbst niemals nach einer Konfrontation mit unseren Partnern – weder in Ost, noch in West – streben; ganz im Gegenteil, wir werden alles Notwendige unternehmen, um zivilisierte, gutnachbarliche Beziehungen aufzubauen, so, wie es sich in der heutigen Welt gehört."










Die Ausführungen klingen ganz vernünftig.

Und wen man bedenkt wieviel mal Putin den Westen gewarnt hatte, können wir über seine besonnene Handlung froh sein.

Jeder Teilnehmer wusste das eher früher als später die Linie überschritten wird, Warnungen gabs genug. Der Westen soll nicht so tun, genau das wollten sie doch um sagen zu können seht her der böse Russe kommt.

Verlogenes Pack.


----------



## Andrej (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich hoffe diese Quelle wird in dieser Diskussion als seriös angesehen.

Brisantes Telefongespräch abgehört: Wer waren die Kiewer Scharfschützen? - n-tv.de


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Pah
Alles Propaganda und wilde Verschwörungstheorien. Das wurde alles falsch verstanden und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Selbst die Krankenschwester lügt wie gedruckt. Und überhaupt ist es eine Frechheit Telefone abzuhören, vorallem die der guten Seite.

Ich weiss ASR wird nicht geglaubt, ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 

Aber nur dort habe ich die Links zu den zwei verschiedenen Aussagen der Krankenschwester gefunden. Einmal sagte sie, sie habe beide Seiten behandelt und plötzlich ein paar Tage später nur "Freiheitskämpfer". Klingt komisch, ist es auch.

http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.ch/2014/03/wurde-olga-bogomolets-gezwungen-zu-lugen.html?m=1


----------



## gorgi85 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Die Ausführungen klingen ganz vernünftig.
> 
> Und wen man bedenkt wieviel mal Putin den Westen gewarnt hatte, können wir über seine besonnene Handlung froh sein.
> 
> ...



Putin darf den Westen warnen wieviel er will, als Staatscheff einer Mittelmacht sind seine Warnungen, auf dem internationalen Parkett nicht von Relevanz. Russland spielt zwar eine wichtige aber keine große Rolle, noch weniger wird es eine Rolle spielen wenn man Russland aus den G8 wirft.
Europa hat zudem Alternativen in Sachen Gas, faktisch könnte sogar Frankreich inerhalb von 3-4 Jahren seine Gaslieferungen aus Russland komplett ersetzen können. Zwar sind die Geschäfte zur Russland für viele westliche Konzerne ein sehr gutes Geschäft, allerdings könnte man auch hier durch Beschlüsse u Sanktionen ein Embargo statuieren welches Moskau gänzlich in die Knie zwingen könnte, indem seine größten Gasabnehmer abspringen. Da sollte sich nicht Brüssel fragen ob es Moskau zum Feind haben will, sondern eher Moskau welches hier viel mehr zu verlieren hätte.

Putins Warnungen sind jedenfalls wie das Jammern eines Kindes wenn es nicht bekommt was es will, seine Aussenpolitik ist wie die des 19 Jahrhunderts. Mit einer Mittelmacht wünscht er sich den Status einer Weltmacht aus alten Zeiten zurück, das wird niemals funktionieren. Eher kommt es erneut zum kalten Krieg, und Russland geht ein erneutes mal unter, als dass man solche Imperialisten von gestern duldet. Die wichtigsten Käufer nämlich sind Verbündette der USA das sollte man im großen Plan lieber festhalten, und Europa hat hier geschlossen reagiert und damit bewiesen dass man Aussenpolitik über Staatskonzerne, bei uns nicht dulden wird. 

Europa kann reagieren wenn es will das hat es bewiesen, und Russland ist sehr angreiffbar das hat die Auswirkung auf der Krim bewiesen. Auch wenn der Putinhype bei manchen den Nationalstolz so hervorhebt dass er sie blendet, ändert das nicht die Sachlage


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

Uhhh und wie Europa reagiert hat. Unglaublich harte Sanktionen, diese wurden sogar in der Duma verspottet.

So nach der Art wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass.

Und ich denke wen es um russische Sicherheitsbedenken geht, haben sie sehr wohl das Recht Warnungen auszusprechen.

Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen wen um dein Haus Raketen "gegen Iran" aufgestellt würden?


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen wen um dein Haus Raketen "gegen Iran" aufgestellt würden?


 
Noch besser: Gegen das eigene Haus.


----------



## gorgi85 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du das war noch nicht das Ende der Fanhenstange mit den Sanktionen  Wenn es keine andere Optionen mehr geben wird, dann wird man Russlands Wirtschaft schaden da kannst du dir ganz sicher sein.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten .... mein Haus ist mein Haus und um mein Haus ist um mein Haus. Würde Russland seine Aussenpolitik so betreiben dass es sich nicht alle eine Nachbarn zu Feinden macht, dann wäre vom Raketenschild nichtmal die Rede gewesen. Aber seit dem Komunismus hat sich nix verändert,wieder versucht man es mit Repressalien und Staatserpessung in der Duma und wieder wird man so nicht weit kommen.

Zudem sind Polen und Tscheschien Natoländer. Russland hat hier nichts zu melden, wenn nach Obama wieder ein Rebubikaner im Predisentenstuhl sitzt wird der Raketenschild ganz schnell kommen. Wieso eigtl denn auch nicht ??? Die Russen erweisen sich als Berdrohung also besorgen sich Natoländer Hilfen die Präventiv wirken, zudem zahlen sie ja auch dafür. Wenn Russland will darf es seinen eigenen Raktenschild bauen, hat keiner ein Problem damit.


----------



## Andrej (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sanktionen haben noch nie der politischen Führung eines Landes geschadet oder sie zum Einlenken bewegt.
Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür wie z.b. Kuba das seit 50 Jahren sanktioniert wird,oder Nord Korea seit 60 Jahren,der Iran seit 30 Jahren oder die Sanktionen gegen den Irak nach dem Golfkrieg von 1991.
Durch die Sanktionen Starben im Irak bis zu 1 1,5 mil. Menschen vor allem Frauen und Kinder,weil sie keine Medikamente bekommen haben,durch die Sanktionen und nur ein weiterer Krieg 
Demokratisierung des Landes,haben Saddam gestürzt.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten .... mein Haus ist mein Haus und um mein Haus ist um mein Haus. Würde Russland seine Aussenpolitik so betreiben dass es sich nicht alle eine Nachbarn zu Feinden macht, dann wäre vom Raketenschild nichtmal die Rede gewesen.


 
Wusste gar nicht das die USA Nachbarn von Russland sind....  (Beringstraße mal ausgenommen)


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese mir unterstellte Aussage belegst du bitte.


Du kennst deine Beiträge hier zu diesem Thema.
Sie wirken "regierungsorientiert", kritisieren das Handeln Russlands, aber nicht das der anderen in diesen Konflikt Beteiligten.
Kein Land hat das Recht sich in die Souveränität eines anderen Landes einzumischen!
Wer Russlands Handeln verurteilt und nicht anti-russisch eingestellt ist, verurteilt auch die gemachten Fehler der anderen Länder.
Dies konnte ich an deinen Beiträgen nicht erkennen.
Ich lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen!



> Beweise für die Unterstellung "Auftragsputsch" legst du wann vor?


Die "Beweise" hättest du in diesem Thread in den Quellen finden können.
Diese Tatsache ist seit dem 13. Dezember 2013 bekannt. Die USA hat 5 Milliarden in die Ukraine "investiert", "um der Ukraine "Sicherheit", "Demokratie" und "Wohlstand" zu garantieren". Janukowitsch hat dieses Geld für sein Land sicher nie bekommen! 
Die Frau, die das sagte...  wirst du sicher als seriöse Quelle akzeptieren! 
(kleiner Tipp: "**** the EU")



> Es wurde danach gefragt, ich habe geantwortet.


OK.



> Ein fremdes Land militärisch zu besetzen, von dem keinerlei militärisches Aggressionspotential ausging, ist nicht "sich wehren".


Da hast du recht!
Nur waren diese Bedingungen in der Ukraine nicht gegeben!
Die Ukraine war kein fremdes Land für Russland sondern ein Bündnisland. Janukowitsch hatte Russland um Hilfe gebeten. 
Die Intrigen der USA und Europas in der Ukraine hatten nicht nur das Ziel Janukowitsch zu stürzen! Klar hat die Ukraine Bodenschätze, aber es war doch strategisch viel wichtiger , ein Land mit direkter Grenze zu Russland in die Nato zu bekommen. 



> Die Sowjetunion ist zerfallen, nicht zuletzt an wirtschaftlichen Problemen, aber was genau hat das mit den Handlungen Putins in der Ukraine zu tun? Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass er zu diesem Ereignis beigetragen (bzw. wirkungsvoll dagegen vorgegangen) wäre.


Zerfallen? Es war eine politische Entscheidung, sie zerfiel nicht einfach so. 
Gorbatschow dürfte dir bekannt sein ....
Wenn du so argumentierst, braucht die USA sicher kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Hiroshima, Nagasaki, Vietnam, Irak etc. zu haben.....es war ja nicht Obama 
....also warum war der Nato die Osterweitung sooo wichtig, dass sie ihr gegebenes Versprechen brachen???



> Die meisten wirklich kriegerischen "Staaten" sind von Deutschland nicht anerkannt. Kriegerische Organisationen, die Staaten ausgerufen haben, ein Territorium kontrollieren und Waffen in schlechtem Zustand haben, findest du in weitem Bogen von Zentralafrika bis Zentralasien zahlreiche. Umgekehrt gibt es Staaten wie die Schweiz, die qualitativ hochwertigste Streitkräfte unterhalten und die als absolut friedfertig gelten. Da der aktuelle Zustand von Streitkräften zudem historische Artefakte aufweist, sollte man die Friedfertigkeit einer Regierung also vielleicht eher an deren Handlungen beurteilen, wenn solche vorliegen. (Russland z.B. ist schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, den gesamten Militäraparat, den man von der UdSSR übernommen hat, zu unterhalten. ZUSÄTZLICHE Waffen in schlechtem Zustand reduzieren aber nicht die Kampfstärke eines Landes.)
> Ansonsten:
> Laut Wiki lag das Budget der russischen Streitkräfte zu Putins Amtsantritt bei 3,8 Mrd $. 2011 waren es 72 Mrd. $ . Das Urteil über die aktuelle Regierung fällt somit ziemlich ähnlich aus, egal ob man militärische Aktivitäten auf dem Territorium anderer Nationen betrachtet, oder ob man seinen Begriff auf die Streitkräfte als solches beschränkt.


...sagtest du nicht direkt darunter, dass Russland nur ein kleines Licht für dich ist?
Deine kriegerischen Staaten im weiten Bogen von Zentralafrika bis Zentralasien vernachlässigen ihre Waffen? Armut begründet diese Aussage nicht. 



> Russland wäre gerne das einzige -oder überhaupt- ein Land, dass das könnte, ist im Vergleich zur EU (die diese Rolle leider nicht annimmt), China oder selbst Indien aber nur noch ein kleines Licht. Und leider setzt Russland auch keine Grenzen. Im Gegenteil: Putin missachtet sie. Sowohl wortwörtlich als auch moralisch als auch juristisch als auch diplomatisch. Damit schafft er keine neuen, stabileren internationalen Verhältnisse, sondern hölt Völkerrecht & Co noch nur ein Bisschen mehr aus. Und vor allen Dingen liefert er damit Hardlinern in den USA, die genauso im Denken des kalten Krieges festhängen, wie er selbst, genau die Gründe, die sie brauchen, um die aktuelle (ohnehin nur finanziell begründete) Abrüstung zu stoppen.


Hier wird wieder deine anti-russische Haltung sehr deutlich. 
*Die Nato sieht das ein klein wenig anders.* 
 Also die USA versucht sich die Ukraine zu sichern und da Putin dabei nicht still hält, ist natürlich nur er der "Böse" und daran schuld, dass die USA nicht abrüsten möchte?
..was für eine Doppelmoral!!!




> Ich habe hier ehrlich gesagt sehr, sehr wenige Quellen gesehen. Und, um mal die Frage zurückzukommen, die als Grundlage für diese deine Ausführungen dient: Ich habe keine einzige gesehen, die belegt, das "die USA" "in der Ukraine etwas holen wollen".


.........
Erstens war dies deine Formulierung und nicht meine! 
Ich nutzte nur deinen Satzbau. 
Sie wollen sich gepolitische Vorteile sichern.
...und es ist schon sehr peinlich, wenn man täglich verfolgt, wie sie diese Übergangsregierung nutzen, die Verträge dazu schnellstmöglich unter Dach und Fach zu bringen.
Mit einer demokratisch gewählten Regierung besteht ja die Gefahr, dass diese das ablehnt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Du das war noch nicht das Ende der Fanhenstange mit den Sanktionen  Wenn es keine andere Optionen mehr geben wird, dann wird man Russlands Wirtschaft schaden da kannst du dir ganz sicher sein.
> 
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten .... mein Haus ist mein Haus und um mein Haus ist um mein Haus. Würde Russland seine Aussenpolitik so betreiben dass es sich nicht alle eine Nachbarn zu Feinden macht, dann wäre vom Raketenschild nichtmal die Rede gewesen. Aber seit dem Komunismus hat sich nix verändert,wieder versucht man es mit Repressalien und Staatserpessung in der Duma und wieder wird man so nicht weit kommen.
> 
> Zudem sind Polen und Tscheschien Natoländer. Russland hat hier nichts zu melden, wenn nach Obama wieder ein Rebubikaner im Predisentenstuhl sitzt wird der Raketenschild ganz schnell kommen. Wieso eigtl denn auch nicht ??? Die Russen erweisen sich als Berdrohung also besorgen sich Natoländer Hilfen die Präventiv wirken, zudem zahlen sie ja auch dafür. Wenn Russland will darf es seinen eigenen Raktenschild bauen, hat keiner ein Problem damit.



Juhu! gorgi ist wieder da! Man hab ich dich vermisst!!! 

Ja Sanktionen sind schon eine feine Sache und sie provozieren natürlich Gegensanktionen. Und wenn Russland uns dann das Gas abstellt, kommt die USA als helfender Retter. Klar wird der Gaspreis dadurch steigen, aber wir kurbeln doch schließlich dadurch die amerikanische Wirtschaft wieder an und unseren Freunden müssen wir doch helfen.
Du brauchst auch keine Angst zu haben, denn dein Haus bleibt dein Haus und die USA wird dich und dein Telefon bewachen. Russland hat da nichts zu melden! Und wenn du bald kein Geld mehr hast, um dir Gas noch leisten zu können, hast du halt ein kaltes Haus.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Jyppyjee ...

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher mit den Gegensanktionen ^^ 

Wenn Russland den Weg gehen wird, dann knippst der Westen das Licht aus und Russland verliert auf der ganzen Linie. Das Volumen ist auf unserer Seite und wir sind viel mehr im Stande Russland zu schwächen als umgekehrt. 

Gasalternativen gibt es sehr viele, die USA sind doch nur eine von vielen. Italien importiert die größte Flüssiggasmenge Europas jährlich, Osteuropa errichtet aktuell auch ihre ersten Häfen. Schiefergasvorkommen wurden in Deutschland, Polen, der Ukraine, Skandinavien und bestimmt auch anderen Regionen entdeckt, die Ausssichten für häusliche Energien in Europa sind garnicht schlecht. Hinzu kommen Afrika, Nigeria, oder Kuweit aus dem nahen Osten, dazu eine ganze Palette an asiatischen Ländern die uns über die Türkei oder Ukraine versorgen könnten. Die Lage wäre nur im Falle eines Gasstops "jetzt" schlecht, langfirstig gesehen wäre Europa bei ihren Energien nicht gefährdet. 

Eher würde es die Wirtschaft treffen. Eine starke russische Wirtschaft liegt auch in unserem Interesse, die Kaufkraft und die Nachfrage aus Russland kommt unseren Konzernen zu Gute. Hier wären die großen Einbrüche zu erwarten, wobei sie Europa nicht zerbrechen würden. 

Wenn Putin tatsächlich den Konfrontationskurs mit dem Westen geht, kann ich allen Russen nur raten einen neuen Mann mit einem neuen Kurs als Oberhaupt zu wählen, denn Putin wäre im Begriff den eigenen Staat zu ruinieren. Die Folgen für tiefe Sanktionen oder gar Embargos und Verboten, kann Russland nicht lange aushalten. Europa ist Abnehmer für fast 80% russischer Produkte, das wäre einfach nur verherrend ... 

Ich aber denke das ist nur politisches Spielchen von Putin, er weiss wie weit er gehen kann und wie weit nicht. Letztens drohte er die US Anleihen zu vk, und hat gedroht somit den Dollar zu stürzen auf der Welt. Die Wallstreet hat sich kaputt gelacht, so viele Dollars hat und wird Russland nie besitzen als dass sie den USA drohen können. Für mich ein klares Zeichen darauf dass Putin überfordert ist, einen Sanktionskrieg wird er eher vermeiden wollen den kann Russland im Leben nicht stehen gg den Westen. Ich glaube nicht dass sich Putin dessen nicht bewust ist, und seine Argumentationslosigkeit ist gleichzeitig auch Merkmal für seine Hilfslosigkeit in einem Rus-West Konflikt. Er will den genau so wenig wie der Westen.

Zudem ... ist das auch nicht für die russische Bevölkerrung zu tragen, die können letztendes nichts dafür egal ob sie für oder gg Putin sind. So weit darf es also nicht kommen, es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass der Mann zur Besinnung kommt und erkennt dass er mit dem Feuer spielt.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Ich denke Russland könnte komplett abrüsten und die Armee vollständig auflösen, es wäre immer noch der Aggressor, Länder Einnehmer und Imperator vor dem Herren.

Russland kann tun und machen was es will, mit diesen ewiggestrigen Altkommunisten kann und wird es niemals Frieden geben. Erst die totale Unterwerfung, mit Ablieferung aller Arbeitskraft und Rohstoffen, könnte vielleicht  aber nur vielleicht so etwas wie Frieden geben. 

Tja c'est la vie...

Apropo Schiefergas. Das ist ja sowas von supi, ich hoffe das machen sie bei den Befürwortern in der Nachbarschaft. Mit weiss ich wieviel Bar Druck die riesen Chemiekeule in den Boden pumpen. Das klingt toll und wenn wir dafür auch noch auf den Russen rumhacken dürfen wird es das Wert sein. Was sind schon ein paar Erdstösse, verseuchte Erde und Grundwasser wer braucht das schon. Und das alles für einen guten Zweck.

Den Amis mit ihrem maroden Dollar noch ein paar Jahre schenken, wer hilft da nicht gern. Als dank darf man sich dann auch super fühlen, als Vasalle Dritter Klasse. 

Schon die Behandlung von deutschen Regierungsvertretern in Washington muss einem ein tolles Gefühl geben. Für blöd verkauft und abgekanzelt. Anti Spionageabkommen, nö machen wir nur mit richtigen souveränen Partnern, doch nicht mit Befehlsempfängern.

Deutschland ist wieder wer, stark, an vordester Front auf der falschen Seite kämpfend.

Der Ami wird bis zum letzten Vasallen kämpfen, nicht betroffen von irgendwelchen Problemen oder Kriegshandlungen. Das wird Deutschland für sie übernehmen. Ich denke auch in der Schuldfrage sollte Einigkeit bestehen, ihr übernehmt das gerne. Erfahrung habt ihr ja.

Ich hoffe schwer das ich mich irre nur mir fehlt der Glaube.

P.s. nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich mag die Deutschen sehr, habe Verwandte und Freunde in DE. Aber was die Regierung abliefert und ihr euch gefallen lässt...


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Ich denke Russland könnte komplett abrüsten und die Armee vollständig auflösen, es wäre immer noch der Aggressor, Länder Einnehmer und Imperator vor dem Herren.
> 
> Russland kann tun und machen was es will, mit diesen ewiggestrigen Altkommunisten kann und wird es niemals Frieden geben. Erst die totale Unterwerfung mit Ablieferung aller Arbeitskraft und Rohstoffen könnte vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht so etwas wie Frieden geben.



Darauf fällt mir iwie nichts als Antwort ein ...


Und die Ammis sind hier nicht das Thema, allerdings scheinst du nicht gut informiert über sie zu sein. Ihre heimische Industrie erholt sich schon seit 2 Jahren und der Dollar erholz sich nach der Krise gut. Zudem betreibt die USA eine gute Energiepolitik und rühmt sich mit dem mächtigsten Finanzwesen auf diesem Globus. Bevor die USA fällt, hört man über Europa höchstens noch in Geschichtsbüchern ... 

PS: Ich finde als Nichtdeutscher, dass die deutsche Regierung eine verdammt kluge Aussenpolitik betreibt, und aktuell in der EU zu Recht das Maaß aller Dinge ist. Bin kein Idealist aber lieber Deutschland an der Spitze, als Frankreich oder England.


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür eine (verlässliche = nicht Axel Springer) Quelle?
> 
> Nun, das ist wohl offensichtlich.
> 
> ...



Wow dem ist nix hinzuzufügen sehe ich genauso daumen hoch


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

lol genau.
Ich gebe soviel auf offizielle Zahlen. Kaum Arbeitslose, alle verdienen gut, es geht aufwärts. Die haben so gut wie keine Industrie mehr, frag und such mal nach Detroit.

Passt irgendwie super zu den unglaublich vielen Food Stamp/SNAP (50 Milllionen, jeder 6.) Abhängigen mit drei Jobs. 
Hast Du das Gefühl eine Regierung würde mitteilen das es ihr ******** geht?
Dann glaubst Du auch offizielle Arbeitslosenzahlen.

Mächtiges Finanzwesen, ja sehr produktiv. Meinst Du die 700 Billionen Derivate die dem Welt BIP von 70 Billionen gegenüberstehen, klingt toll, ist es aber nicht. Die esst Ihr dann zusammen.

Auf meine Einwände zu Fracking und dem Vasallenstatus scheinst Du gar nicht einzugehen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Darauf fällt mir iwie nichts als Antwort ein ...
> 
> 
> Und die Ammis sind hier nicht das Thema, allerdings scheinst du nicht gut informiert über sie zu sein. Ihre heimische Industrie erholt sich schon seit 2 Jahren und der Dollar erholz sich nach der Krise gut. Zudem betreibt die USA eine gute Energiepolitik und rühmt sich mit dem mächtigsten Finanzwesen auf diesem Globus. Bevor die USA fällt, hört man über Europa höchstens noch in Geschichtsbüchern ...
> ...


 
Die Amis fordern diese Sanktionen von Europa, damit sollten sie schon das Thema sein. 
Deutschland ist kein souveränes Land mehr. Wir sind den USA hörig. ...verdammt kluge Außenpolitik 

gorgi -  ich will nicht frieren müssen...


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ja aber die US Wirtschaft so wie die Syrienfrage haben garnichts mit diesem Thema zu tun. Die Rolle so wie die Absichten der USA, sind in der Krimregion garnicht vertreten. Und es ist auch völlig anders in der Syrienfrage wie von Teldot dargestekllt, Obama braucht Putin noch was man an den bisher sehr milden Sanktionen erkennen kann. 

Aber wusste garnicht dass Deutschland kein souveräner Staat mehr ist wo steht denn das ?  Weil so viel ich weiss haben sich deutsche Figuren im Europaraat am kräftigsten dafür eingesetzt ein Gesetz nicht zu verabschieden welches es erlaubt den USA Bank- und Transferdaten der europäischen Großkonzerne zu übergeben, im Krieg gg den Terror. Ihre Irakkritik haben sie auch offenkundig zum Ausdruck gegeben und die Medien berichtetten genug kritisch um dem Image der USA gänzlich zu schaden. Scheint wohl ne Hassliebe zu sein  

Und ja wenn du nicht frieren willst, dann kauf dir ne Jacke^^


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



eVoX schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen, dass du das Video schon angeguckt hast?
> Dort erzählen Leute, dass die dafür bezahlt werden um auf die Straße zu gehen und dass das Geld aus Amerika kommt.
> Ich mein, IHR, sieht dort aufnahmen die man hier nicht im TV sieht, in keiner Zeitung liest. Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass Amerika und Deutschland dort Faschisten unterstüzt.
> 
> ...


 
Das auf den Armbinden ist das Symbol der 2. SS Panzerdivision Das Reich, haben die das etwa weiter verwendet?


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Aber wusste garnicht dass Deutschland kein souveräner Staat mehr ist wo steht denn das ?



Nicht mal das weisst Du. Ich stelle hier deine Komptenz in dieser Diskussion in Frage, ehrlich.

Reicht Schäuble als Quelle? Oder wurde er falsch verstanden?


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab1lyuTyu0U


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du wenn ich hier damit beginne aufzusagen was du alles nicht weisst sitzen wir morgen früh noch hier .... 

Deutschland besitzt alle Freizüge eines souveränen Staates und hat auf der Welt auch seine Position als freies Land. Oder kannst du mir jetzt sagen an welchen Merkmalen du erkennst die Bundesrepublik wäre nicht unabhängig ? Ich meine hier in einem starken und freien Land zu leben kein Plan wie man von etwas anderem ausgehen kann. 

Solche kindischen Anspielungen empfinde ich als Argumentationsmangel und ich werde hier jetzt nichtmehr jedem antworten das lohnt sich einfach nicht glaub ich


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Es geht doch hier gar nicht darum wer was nicht weiss. Aber grundlegende die Situation betreffende Dinge sollten einem schon bekannt sein.

Und Souveränität wäre, wenn Deutschland unter anderem in der NSA Affäre Stellung bezogen hätte und sich nicht unterbuttern lassen liesse. Zum Beispiel mit abrechen der Verhandlungen über TTIP.

Stattdesen kuscht man, beschwichtigt und erklärt die 
Rechtsverletzung für beendet.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

1. hat das rein garnichts mit Souvernität zu tun, sondern eher mit dem technischen Wandel der Zeit. 

2. hat Deutschland Stellung bezogen allerdings muss man hier zugeben dass es eine peinliche Angelegenheit für den deutschen Nachrichtendienst war.

Das Problem bei der Überwachung ist dass aktuell nur die USA das nötige KnowHow besitzen um Überwachung in so einer Größenodrnung umzusetzen. China und Russland arbeiten an ihren eigenen Systemen, würde mal sagen Europa müsste da schleunigst mit eigenen Systemen reagieren. Es wird zu erwarten sein dass man sich mehr schützen muss in Zukunft, nicht vor den USA sondern einfach vor allen. Spionage ist das normalste auf der Welt, Teil von Diplomatie würde ich sagen. Mich jdfalls hat es nicht gewundert dass der NSA das macht, sondern dass es klappt ....


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Schau das wird zu OT.

Jetzt wird es ja viel interessanter, der erste Tote Ukrainer auf der Krim ist zu beklagen. Ich denke kaum, das die Russen nach allem was sie erreicht haben, so blöd sind.

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41281/


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das habe ich schon gestern gelesen. 

Aber viel mehr beunruhigen mich jetzt die ukrainischen Truppenkonzetrationen auf den Osten des Landes. Das was im Osten passiert ist jenseits von gut und böse, russische Bürger würden am liebsten einen 2. Maidan in östlichen Städten anheitzen. In Donezk starben paar Personen als sich Ukrainer und Russen in offennen Strassenschlachten ggüber standen. Das ist eine echt krasse Situation dort und heute wird sich fast die gesamte Armee der Ukraine dort einbunkern. 

Russland muss unbedingt mit der Übergansregierung verhandeln, denn bis zu den Wahlen kann das so nicht bleiben dort. Will mir nicht ausmalen was passiert wenn die Militärs der Ukraine ihre Leute im Osten beginnen zu schützen bzw aus den Kasernen hinaus aggieren ...


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Der Einsatz von Schusswaffen wurde ja bereits von Kiew angeordnet.


http://de.ria.ru/security_and_military/20140318/268064203.html

Das wird böse enden.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das gilt aber nur für die Krim, und dort werden die Truppen ja von den Russen ohne Gefecht entwaffnet. Ansonsten befindet sich die Ukraine noch nicht im Kriegszustand.


----------



## Poulton (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Andrej schrieb:


> Durch die Sanktionen Starben im Irak bis zu 1 1,5 mil. Menschen vor allem Frauen und Kinder,weil sie keine Medikamente bekommen haben,durch die Sanktionen und nur ein weiterer Krieg .


Es gab das Oil for Food Programm, wo Öl gegen Lebensmittel und Medikamente "getauscht" werden konnte. Von daher ist die Behauptung, durch die Sanktionen kamen keine Medikamente ins Land falsch. Das Problem war hier die irakische Führung, welche die Gelder, die zum Kauf der Medikamente und Lebensmittel bestimmt waren, lieber für "eigene" Zwecke verwendete und die eigene Bevölkerung lieber jämmerlich dahinvegetieren ließ, anstatt ihr zu helfen. Aber Hauptsache man kann den Westen für alles verantwortlich machen. Lenkt ja schließlich wunderbar von den eigenen Missetaten ab.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> (kleiner Tipp: "**** the EU")


Man sollte der Botschafterin der USA eigentlich froh sein, das sie sich so freimütig über die Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit der EU und ihrer Mitgliedsstaaten äußert, gemeinsame und wirksame Mittel und Sanktionen einzusetzen, um Russland in die Schranken zu verweisen. Denn im Grunde heißt das nichts anderes, als das es nach Angst, Pisse und alten Knochen riecht.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Ich glaube da sich die Rechten bei einer normalen Wahl nicht werden halten können, legen sie es auf einen Konflikt an.

Ich denke eh es wird zu keiner Wahl kommen. Da geht vorher noch was.
-------------------------------------
Erst lesen...

Oil for Food...


"Gordon belegt, dass die Folgen des Embargos sehr früh bekannt waren. Die verschiedenen UN-Organisationen dokumentierten den wirtschaftlichen Kollaps sowie das Leiden der Bevölkerung und informierten die verantwortlichen Regierungen. Hochrangige UN-Mitarbeiter, im Irak tätige NGOs und die Regierungen vieler Länder protestierten gegen die unmenschlichen Sanktionsbedingungen. Trotzdem wurden diese sechs Jahre lang mit unverminderter Härte fortgesetzt."

" Erst Ende 1996 begann das Öl-für-Lebensmittel-Programm, das die Konsequenzen für die Bevölkerung mildern sollte. Das tat es jedoch nur mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg, wie die oben zitierten Studien belegen. Die Kindersterblichkeit ging zwar ein wenig zurück, blieb aber bis zum Ende der Sanktionen 2003 auf einem extrem hohen Niveau. Die in dieser Zeit gelieferten Hilfsgüter entsprachen nur etwa 200 Dollar pro Kopf und Jahr. Viele Importbeschränkungen wurden sogar drastisch verschärft."

http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=deba...ergessene-Krieg-gegen-Iraks-Zivilbevoelkerung

------------------------------------------
Jetzt ist es schon die Welt...

http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/....hero.Putin will "die Welt zerstören".389.617

" In dem Interview bezeichnete Timoschenko Putins Rede als "faschistische Propaganda". Putin lege es darauf an, "die Welt zu zerstören" und wende dabei "Kriegsmethoden" an. Nach der Kreml-Rede könne "niemand bestreiten, dass dieser Mann psychische Probleme hat", sagte Timoschenko über Putin."


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nun ja, das 'Fräulein' Timoschenko darf man getrost nicht ernst nehmen.

Würde nur ein einziger dieser Putinkritiker eine Liste der Länder verlesen, in denen die Amerikaner in den letzten Jahrzehnten als (miltärischer) Aggressor aufgetreten ist, würde er glatt nach 2 Stunden an Sauerstoffmangel tot umfallen.

Und Alfred Nobel würde wie ein Kreisel im Grab rotieren, wenn er wüsste, wem da ein Friedensnobelpreis verliehen wurde.

Wie auch immer, man wird sehen, was dort die wirkliche Ursache für den aktuellen militärischen Konflikt auf der Krim war. Die Rede ist auch von Scharfschützen.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Auch eine Liste der amerikanischen Kriege würde rein garnichts an dem aktuellen völkerrechtswiedrigem Vorgehen Russlands ändern. Sogar der Teufel in Person hätte recht wenn er behauptet der Krimeinmarsch sei ein Unrecht. 

Eure Erklärung läuft auf das hinaus dass wenn die einen Fehler machen dürfen, dann dürfen wir das auch. Das ist zwar bekloppt aber in unserer Welt sehr wohl ein Recht, nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied dass die Ukraine in Europa liegt und das hier nicht ein geopolitisches Schlachtfeld der Industrienationen ist wie Afrika oder sonst was. Die Ukraine erachtet sich als Teil der westlichen Welt und der Westen kann und wird hier nicht einfach wegschauen, zumal geht es auch um europäisches Territorium und Einflüsse.

Eine solch primitive Aussenpolitik wie die Putins, wird im 21 Jahrhundert hier auch nicht geduldet. Die Ammis mussten lügen u betrügen dass sich die Balken biegen und erhielten trotzdem kein UN Mandat für den Irak, aber die Russen marschieren in fremde Länder ein als ob es ihre eigenen wären und entziehen sich somit jeglichem Recht. Also der USA Vergleich hinkt dann doch schon sehr ....


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du hast den Sachverhalt genau richtig erkannt.

Dadurch, dass die USA/NATO selbst schon mehrere Präzedenzfälle geschaffen hat (siehe Kosovo, usw.), beruft sich nun Putin auf die gleiche Argumentation, die dort zum Tragen kam.

Ob das nun richtig ist oder nicht, gleiches Recht für alle oder für keinen.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Du musst das verstehen, diesmal ist es in Europa nicht Kosovo.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Du musst das verstehen, diesmal ist es in Europa nicht Kosovo.


 
Ah ja, stimmt. Ich Dummchen.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Okay, wenn Europa sich auf dieses Nieau begeben würde, müssten wir den Tscheschenienkrieg erwähnen. Jeder weiss genaustens bescheid dass dort mehrfach und überwiegend, schärfste Verletzungen der Menschlichkeit und Torturen keine Einzelfälle waren, sondern Bestandteil russischer Kriegsführung, es war Kriegsalltag in seiner übelsten Form ähnlich wie die Roten im 2 WK. Im Verlgeich waren die vereinzelnen Greule der US Marines im Irak ja ein Schnupfen, würde Tscheschenien eher mit Vietnam vergleichen und das war vor fast 50 Jahren ! 

Im Westen will das aber niemand, würde man jedoch den gleichen Kurs gehen wie Putin ihn geht, wären die Chancen auf erfolgreiche Politik iwo bei null. Hier sieht man einfach auch die Unterschiede von politischer Qualität, Putin lässt zu Wünschen übrig. Für mich ist er kein Politiker oder Diplomat, sondern einfach nur ein Herrscher ....



loser321 schrieb:


> Du musst das verstehen, diesmal ist es in Europa nicht Kosovo.


 
Der Kosovo war ein rein europäischer Konflikt, Russland gehört politisch betrachtet nicht zur Europa, es ist eher die Rede von Europa und Russland. Keine Ahnung warum du immer mit Kosovo kommst du willst anscheinend nur um jeden Preis recht haben statt iwie mal was aufzuarbeiten ....


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Der Kosovo war ein rein europäischer Konflikt, Russland gehört politisch betrachtet nicht zur Europa, es ist eher die Rede von Europa und Russland. Keine Ahnung warum du immer mit Kosovo kommst du willst anscheinend nur um jeden Preis recht haben statt iwie mal was aufzuarbeiten ....



Sorry für die Wortwahl, aber das ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich je gelesen habe.

Erstens reden wir über die Ukraine und der Krim, beides in Europa.

Zweitens ist es völlig irrelevant, wo diese Länder liegen, das Völkerrecht unterscheidet da nicht.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Naja einmal so, einmal so.

Zum Tschetschenienkrieg, je nachdem welcher Propaganda man Glauben schenkt.

Putin ist weder ein heiliger noch hat er keinen Dreck am Stecken. Nur hier geht es um die Ukraine und hier handelt er meiner Meinung nach korrekt.

Das jetzt die Westpropaganda alle Geschütze auffährt um einen Konflikt zu rechtfertigen wirst Du nicht so sehen.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...reifen-weitere-militaerbasis-an-a-959600.html

Das aber Putin nachdem er bekommen hat was er wollte, nicht so blöd sein kann sollte Dir einleuchten.

Und nachdem wir so verarscht und belogen wurden, traue ich keiner Nachricht mehr die ich nicht selbst erfunden habe. So einfach ist das.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Komisch weiter oben hast du mir zugestimmt in Sachen Völkerrechte. Nochmal .... es ist ein Unterschied ob Völkerrechtsverletzungen in Somalia passieren, oder ob in Südkorea, weil Industrienation und verbündet mit dem Westen. 

Hier aber droht uns ein Konflikt auf dem eigenem Kontinent, was so viel heisst dass wir was tuen müssen ganz gleich ob wir wollen oder nicht. Indem Fall das Übel, den Agressor in die Schranken weisen. So sieht das der Westen, wenn Russland territoriale Ansprüche in Europa hegt, gegen ein Land das die Westanbindung zudem auch sucht. 

Und ja wir reden über Ukraine, Krim und Russland. Politisch gesehen erachten wir nur die Ukraine als Europa, und Russland einen Gegner von Europa. So verfahren unsere Staatscheffs ja auch. Und Kosovo war ein Europa-interner Konflikt, es drohte keine Eskalation eines größeren Krieges wie einer Streitmacht wie Russland. Das hier jetzt wird ganz anders behandelt.



loser321 schrieb:


> Naja einmal so, einmal so.
> 
> Zum Tschetschenienkrieg, je nachdem welcher Propaganda man Glauben schenkt.
> 
> ...


 
Also bevor ich dir sage was ich von dir halte wenn ich versuche dich zu verstehen ...  

sag ich dir jetzt mal einfach offiziell: Wünsche dir alles Gute in deinem Leben


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Es wurde kein Völkerrecht verletzt.

Aus Putins Rede mit Bezug auf Völkerrecht im Kosovo, also auch hier...

"Ich mag es nicht besonders, Zitate anzubringen, aber kann doch
nicht davon absehen, noch einen Auszug aus einem offiziellen Dokument zu bringen, diesmal ist das ein schriftliches Memorandum der USA vom 17. April 2009, das diesem Internationalen Gerichtshof im
Zusammenhang mit der Anhörung zu Kosovo eingebracht wurde. Wieder Zitat: „Unabhängigkeitserklärungen können, wie das auch häufig passiert, das innere Recht verletzen. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass dadurch das Völkerrecht verletzt wird“. Zitat Ende."

Wie bereits geschieben, mal so mal so.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Allgemein hat Putin garkein Recht, auf ethnische Konflikte abseits der Grenzen Russlands zu reagieren. Somit ist sein Vorwand zu 100% nicht legitim. Die Befugnis für Entscheidungen zum Referendum hat einzig und allein die ukrainische Innenpolitik. In der Ukraine gab es Aufruhen, aber keinen Krieg. Nach der Absetzung Janukowitchs beruihgte sich die Lage im Land, somit fällt auch der Vorwand einer Gefahr für iwelche Ethnien weg. 

Der Einmarsch und die Anektierung, sind somit illegal. Putins Vergleiche, sind wie so viele Postings hier, einfach nur Blasphemie und entziehen sich jeder Realität, es sei denn man erschafft sich eine eigene ....


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Allgemein hat Putin garkein Recht, auf ethnische Konflikte abseits der Grenzen Russlands zu reagieren...


 
Na das erzähl mal den Amerikanern, denen es völlig egal ist, wo und wann sie intervenieren.

Ansonsten bist du ein echt hoffnungsloser Fall Gorgi...


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Ich werde es jetzt lassen mit den Argumenten und Fakten, es bringt nichts.

Was tolles, da werden die Restukrainer in Freudentränen ausbrechen. Mal sehen wie lange die Tataren noch jammern. Ja ich weiss gekauft, bestochen...

Nach Wieder-Eingliederung: Putin lässt Renten auf Krim verdoppeln


http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140319/268069594.html


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du verstehst anscheinend die Geopolitik nicht, und nimmst dich ihr bei Großveranstaltungen an wie dein witziger Kollege hier mit noch witzegeren Links die er nur liest statt sie zu verstehen. Halbwissen kann seeehr gefährlich sein


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Das was die Russen betreiben ist Geopolitik zu ihrem Vorteil in Reinform. Du glaubst wohl nicht die Amis schicken ihre Söhne aus humanitären Gründen in den Tod.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Du verstehst anscheinend die Geopolitik nicht, und nimmst dich ihr bei Großveranstaltungen an wie dein witziger Kollege hier mit noch witzegeren Links die er nur liest statt sie zu verstehen. Halbwissen kann seeehr gefährlich sein


 
Ist es dir eigentlich auch möglich, deinen Gesprächspartner genau zu nennen, damit man weiß, wer sich angesprochen fühlen soll?

Und mir schlottern vor Angst die Knie, wenn ich an die Konsequenzen unserer vor Halbwissen strotzenden Diskussion denke.

Sicher lesen Putin, Obama und Merkel direkt hier mit und haben das Fingerchen schon auf dem Abzug.

Nämlich um diesen Thread in die Luft zu sprengen...


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Alleine schon dass du den Link hier rein stellst beweist dass du garkeine Ahnung von der Matrie hast, lächerlich ....

Unter den Klauen Russlands ist die Ukraine eines der ärmsten Länder weltweit, A ist es also keine Kunst wenn das Rentenniveu ausgeglichen wird und B hat man das ja selbst verschuldet dass es so tief war  Affenzirkus ist das und nicht Politik, reine Propaganda durch und durch ....



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ist es dir eigentlich auch möglich, deinen Gesprächspartner genau zu nennen, damit man weiß, wer sich angesprochen fühlen soll?
> 
> Und mir schlottern vor Angst die Knie, wenn ich an die Konsequenzen unserer vor Halbwissen strotzenden Diskussion denke.
> 
> ...


 
Da wir zu dritt schreiben ging ich von aus dass du weisst wann du gemeint bist


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Ach dann haben ihnen wohl die Gasrabatte und die von Putin höchstpersönlich ins Amt gehobenen Präsidenten das Genick gebrochen. Auch Oligarchen spielen keine Rolle.

Wegen dem gingen die Leute auf die Strasse, zurecht wie ich finde. Nur was sich daraus, mit Unterstützung der EU/USA entwickelt hat, kann ich nicht gutheissen.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Gasrabatte sind Strategie, Gazprom haben den geopolitischen Hintergrund. Der Trend nimmt nämlich ab, Staaten versuchen sich weniger mit Gas aus Russland einzudecken. Zudem bekamen nur Moskau positiv eingestellte oder wichtige Staaten Rabatte, und Rabattanfragen der Ukraine wurden abgelehnt, obwohl sie 2012 den weltweit höchsten Gaspreis zahlte. Du scheinst wirklich keinen Schimmer zu haben was ? Lieber an Ideologie glauben statt an echte Ereignisse .... muss schön sein. 

Die Leute gingen übrigens für die EU und Hoffnung auf Hilfe des Westens auf die Strasse, weil ihr Land unter Repression leidet seitdem sie denken können, und sie bis zum Presidentenstuhl korumpiert waren. Jetzt haben sie eine Chance, der Maidan war nur Ausdruck, die Umsetzung kommt jetzt.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Aus Wiki...

Durch die russische Subventionierung war der Gaspreis in der Ukraine bisher deutlich niedriger als in Russland selbst. In vielen Bereichen, vor allem in der Metallindustrie, belieferte die Ukraine dadurch den russischen Markt zu Dumpingpreisen und übervorteilte so die russischen Produzenten.Einen Teil ihres für 50 Dollar erworbenen Gases verkaufte die Ukraine für 260 Dollar an Rumänien.

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russisch-ukrainischer_Gasstreit


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen ? 

Hast du übhaupt den ganzen Text gelesen ?


----------



## aloha84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sagt mal, die gerade stattfindenden Übergriffe (eher Angriffe) auf die Ukrainischen Militärstützpunkte durch russische "Milizen", werden aber nur zur Selbstverteidigung (der russischen Bevölkerung auf der Krim) ausgeführt oder?


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Im Gegensatz zu Dir schon.

Die höchsten Preise bezahlen sie...

Wiki:
Der übliche Tarif in Westeuropa beträgt maximal 250 Dollar je 1000 Kubikmeter.

Am 4. Januar 2006 einigten sich beide Länder darauf, den Konflikt beizulegen. Es wurde ein Vertrag unterzeichnet, der fünf Jahre gültig sein soll. Gazprom wurde die gewünschte Preiserhöhung gewährt, der Konzern verkauft das Gas über den Zwischenhändler RosUkrEnergo und erhält dafür 230 Dollar je 1000 Kubikmeter.

Danach wurden Lieferungen eingestellt weil nicht bezahlt wurde.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Aber klar doch, Putin wird bestimmt auch dafür eine äußerst kluge Ausrede haben: Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung


----------



## aloha84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir schon.
> 
> Die höchsten Preise bezahlen sie...
> 
> ...


 
2006 wurde Ukraines Gaspreis um 300% erhöht das ist einfach unglaublich ....

Und 2012 zahlte die Ukraine den weltweit höchsten Gaspreis mit 516 Dollar: Ukraine zahlt weltweit hchsten Gaspreis | Pressemitteilung Worldwide News Ukraine

Eine echte Bruderschaft was ?


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

@gorgi85

Genau...

Durch den Ausfall des Großteils des Gasabsatzes verliert Russland täglich bis zu 120 Millionen US-Dollar,[44]*weshalb das Land an einer schnellstmöglichen Wiederaufnahme der Lieferungen interessiert ist.

Ist wie bei einem Kredit. Wen ich Angst haben muss das nicht bezahlt wird, steigt der Preis. Logisch oder?


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Das hier ist auch interessant : Unternehmen: Russland erhöht Gaspreis für Ukraine - hohe Schulden - Wirtschaftsticker - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Da soll mir jetzt mal einer sagen die Sanktionen gg Russland seie nicht berechtigt. Gelenkte Wirtschaft ist das und mit solchen Ländern am besten so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben, so siehts aus ...



loser321 schrieb:


> @gorgi85
> 
> Genau...
> 
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung wo du das immer rauskopierst, aber inwiefern hatte denn Russland 2006-2012 einen Ausfall des Großteils seiner Gasabsätze zu befürchten ? Und wieso ?


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch interessant : Unternehmen: Russland erhöht Gaspreis für Ukraine - hohe Schulden - Wirtschaftsticker - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Da soll mir jetzt mal einer sagen die Sanktionen gg Russland seie nicht berechtigt. Gelenkte Wirtschaft ist das und mit solchen Ländern am besten so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben, so siehts aus ...


 
Als ob das irgendein Staat anders machen würde. Es ist völlig legitim Rabatte gegen politische "Gegner" zu streichen. So wie Europa Russland nichts schenkt, schenkt Russland Europa genauso wenig...


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Als ob das irgendein Staat anders machen würde. Es ist völlig legitim Rabatte gegen politische "Gegner" zu streichen. So wie Europa Russland nichts schenkt, schenkt Russland Europa genauso wenig...



Bei uns in Europa machen es alle Staaten anders ...


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du das immer rauskopierst, aber inwiefern hatte denn Russland 2006-2012 einen Ausfall des Großteils seiner Gasabsätze zu befürchten ? Und wieso ?



Ich meinte Du hättest den Wiki Artikel gelesen steht alles dort. Aber mir das unterstellen.



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Europa machen es alle Staaten anders ...



Weisst Du wen ich Lust hätte würde ich Dir das Gegenteil raussuchen, hab ich aber nicht. Also informier Dich.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Das Thema geht mir langsam so auf den Sack. Klar was Putin gemacht hat war nicht die feine Englische Art, aber genau das selbe machen wir (USA/EU/Deutschland) seit Jahren. Und nu wo die USA eine gute Chance sieht Russland zu schwächen gehts los. Die Medien schreiben teilweise so viel schei*. Alles gegen Russland, keine neutralen News mehr.

Mal schauen was die USA / EU jetzt macht / sich aus den Fingern saugen um Russland als Aggressor hinzustellen, wo Putin eine demokratische Abstimmung laufen ließ und dann noch die Krim für unabhänig erklärt hat.
Die Sanktionen werden am Ende eh nur uns selbst Schaden, aber das kann der USA ja scheiß egal sein.
 Gott sei dank hört Merkel wohl noch nicht ganz auf die USA und labbert zwar groß rum, aber macht kleine Sanktionen. Wichtig ist, das sich jetzt zusammengesetzt wird um das zu Diskutieren.

Und die aus übersee sollen aufhören uns zu sagen, was wir von unseren Nachbarn halten sollen!

Zu diesem Thema kann ich KenFM youtube Videos empfehlen. Teilweise schweift er zwar aus und ist Stellenweise sehr pro Russland, aber dennoch ein guter ÜBerblick was da eigentlich so wirkich läuft.
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoyIFt6oW2I


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Habe dich was gefragt und nichts behauptet .... und habe nie erwähnt iwas gelesen zu haben. Wenn ich aber Links poste lese ich sie vorher auch durch, sonst wird das bisseln peinlich so wie jetzt gerade für dich 



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das Thema geht mir langsam so auf den Sack. Klar was Putin gemacht hat war nicht die feine Englische Art, aber genau das selbe machen wir (USA/EU/Deutschland) seit Jahren. Und nu wo die USA eine gute Chance sieht Russland zu schwächen gehts los. Die Medien schreiben teilweise so viel schei*. Alles gegen Russland, keine neutralen News mehr.
> 
> Mal schauen was die USA / EU jetzt macht / sich aus den Fingern saugen um Russland als Aggressor hinzustellen, wo Putin eine demokratische Abstimmung laufen ließ und dann noch die Krim für unabhänig erklärt hat.


 
Du machst deinen Namen alle Ehre


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Europa machen es alle Staaten anders ...


 Ah, sorry. Im ersten Satz hab ich einen kleinen Fehler gemacht. Staaten war in diesem Fall falsch. Die EU muss man wohl da mal zusammengefasst betrachten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das Thema geht mir langsam so auf den Sack.  Klar was Putin gemacht hat war nicht die feine Englische Art, aber genau  das selbe machen wir (USA/EU/Deutschland) seit Jahren. Und nu wo die  USA eine gute Chance sieht Russland zu schwächen gehts los. Die Medien  schreiben teilweise so viel schei*. Alles gegen Russland, keine  neutralen News mehr.
> 
> Mal schauen was die USA / EU jetzt macht /  sich aus den Fingern saugen um Russland als Aggressor hinzustellen, wo  Putin eine demokratische Abstimmung laufen ließ und dann noch die Krim  für unabhänig erklärt hat.
> Die Sanktionen werden am Ende eh nur uns selbst Schaden, aber das kann der USA ja scheiß egal sein.
> ...


 




gorgi85 schrieb:


> Du machst deinen Namen alle Ehre


 

Wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch interessant : Unternehmen: Russland erhöht Gaspreis für Ukraine - hohe Schulden - Wirtschaftsticker - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Da soll mir jetzt mal einer sagen die Sanktionen gg Russland seie nicht berechtigt. Gelenkte Wirtschaft ist das und mit solchen Ländern am besten so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben, so siehts aus ...


 Uh ja, weil das andere Länder ja nicht so machen. 

Doppelmora. Wie immer halt.
Wir und hundert andere tun das. Kein Problem. 
Russland oder ein anderes "böses" Land tut es. Alle schreien nach Sanktionen und Krieg um diese bösen Menschen zu stoppen.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Eine gute Ansicht...

"Am Ende stehen wir vor einer neuen Eiszeit in Europa"

"Die FPÖ unter Haider war dagegen ein Kindergeburtstag." Günter Verheugen zur Ukrainekrise und der opportunistischen, falschen Politik der EU gegenüber der illegitimen Regierung in Kiew
http://m.heise.de/tp/news/Am-Ende-stehen-wir-vor-einer-neuen-Eiszeit-in-Europa-2150073.html

Der Günter war im Fall mal EU Komissar.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Kindergarten pur ... bin dann mal raus viel Spaß hier noch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

tschüss


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Jetzt können wir unseren "Putinkult" ungestört huldigen...    


Aus dem Telepolis Forum von Marwolf2004

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1c6eYId4fPE#t=240

Ein Obermotz der Swoboda samt Stoßtrupp bei einem freundschaftlichen Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsführer des ukrainischen Staatsfernsehns. Diskussionsgegenstand: Das Fernsehen berichtet nicht ukrainisch
genug.
Diskussionsziel: Rücktritt des Geschäftsführers.

Ab min 4:00 wird das Gesprächsklima so richtig herzlich, und der Mensch wird mit demokratischen Argumenten überzeugt, seinen Platz zu räumen.

ES - IST - EINFACH - ZUM - KOTZEN, womit wir uns hier verbrüdern. Unsere Politiker werden sich für diesen Verrat an den Werten, die sie angeblich so hoch in Ehre halten, noch zu verantworten haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ist doch nicht das erste mal, dass man Verbrecher oder irgendwelche Regime unterstützt bzw. beide Augen ganz fest zudrückt, solange die im eigenen Interesse handeln.
Blöd wirds wenn die ihre Meinung dann mal ändern.


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Es konnte doch niemand wissen das die sich gleich breit machen und nicht mehr von der Macht lassen.

Man dachte wohl für den Sturz ok, aber dann gemässigte in die Regierung.

Tja falsch gedacht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wieso, das ist doch die richtige Truppe, um einen 'Bürgerkrieg' erst so richtig in Fahrt zu bringen.

Und für die Amis besonders wichtig, die WERDEN sich mit den Russen anlegen.

Also alles, was die Amis wollen.

Übrigens, sogar das Fräulein Alice Schwarzer hat sich in die Diskussion eingeschaltet:

http://www.aliceschwarzer.de/artikel/warum-ich-trotz-allem-putin-verstehe-316675

Was man auch sonst von der Lady halten mag, meinen Respekt hat sie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2014)

(sorry fürs Romane schreiben)



loser321 schrieb:


> Zu Gas aus Amerika, ist dieser Link aufschlussreich.
> 
> USA machen Europa Gas-Illusionen - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands
> 
> „In etwa vier Jahren könnten diese Lieferungen beginnen. Hier gibt es jedoch ein Kernproblem: Wieso sollten die USA ihr billigeres Gas nach Europa liefern? Indem sie die Lage am Markt der USA verschlechtern und die Lage in der EU verbessern, geben sie nicht nur ihrem Bündnispartner, sondern auch ihrem Konkurrenten einen Vorteil. Denn innerhalb der USA ist Gas gefragt.“



Ist es aktuell kaum noch. Dank laxer Umweltschutzstandards und leicht verfügbaren Lizenzen herrscht in den USA ein absolutes Überangebot an Gas. Der Preis ist mittlerweile soweit verfallen, dass die Rentabilität einiger Projekte in Frage steht und es gibt fieberhafte bemühen, eine Flüssiggas-Exportinfrastruktur zu schaffen. Da ändern auch einige Tage mit Spitzenverbrauch nicht, denn es gibt in den USA genausowenig wie anderswo einen staatlichen Gasversorger, der sich eine Grundversorgung auf die Fahnen geschrieben hätte. Und kommerzielle Unternehmen wollen immer zu guten Preisen verkaufen, nicht nur eine Woche im Jahr.

Exportwille ist da - nur nicht zwingend nach Europa (z.B. Japan hat auch enormen Bedarf) und umgekehrt hat Europa nicht zwingend Bedarf an amerikanischem Erdgas.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe es tatsächlich gesehen und 13:31min meines Lebens verschwendet.
> Da gibt es eine Erzähler der irgendwas kommentiert und mehr nicht.
> Aber wo ist da irgendein Beweis?



Ich hab mir ein Bisschen Lebenszeit gespart und statt dem gezielt verlinkten Abspan (ohne jegliche Beweise...) in 20-30 Sekundenschnitten nach Interviews oder anderen ~~~Primärquellen gesucht. Gefunden habe ich aber nur manipulative Umschnitte von Szenen, die ich größtenteils aus dem deutschen Fernsehen kannte, einen sehr viele Behauptungen aufstellenden Sprecher und eine einzige Interviewszene, in der zwei unbekannte Typen über eine unbekannte Straße fahren und ÜBER den Maidan reden und was sie glauben, wer dahinter steckt...




loser321 schrieb:


> Hier mal Putins Rede auf Deutsch...
> 
> chartophylakeion tou polemou » Putins Rede zum Beitritt der Krim
> 
> ...



Tun sie. Beschäftigen sich aber leider nicht mit seinen Handlungen auf der Krim, sondern mit seinen Ansichten zu anderen Taten an anderer Stelle durch Andere.



> Und wen man bedenkt wieviel mal Putin den Westen gewarnt hatte, können wir über seine besonnene Handlung froh sein.
> 
> Jeder Teilnehmer wusste das eher früher als später die Linie überschritten wird, Warnungen gabs genug.



Wenn wir mal nur bei dem bleiben, was Putin sagt/zugibt, dann war seine Unterschrift gestern seine erste Handlung und Warnungen an die Ukraine gab es keine einzige...




Andrej schrieb:


> Ich hoffe diese Quelle wird in dieser Diskussion als seriös angesehen.
> 
> Brisantes Telefongespräch abgehört: Wer waren die Kiewer Scharfschützen? - n-tv.de


 
Bei N-TV muss man zwar auch aufpassen, aber zumindest nicht gezielte Fälschungen erwarten.
Aber das nützt wenig, wenn die N-TV verlässlich darüber berichtet, dass jemand über die !Vermutungen! einer !unbekannten Person! mit unbekannter Zuverlässigkeit geredet hat. Reden kann man schließlich viel 
Interessant wäre, wie berechtigt die These ist, dass die Scharfschützen nicht von der alten Regierung beauftragt wurden und vor allen Dingen:
Wer sie sonst beauftragt hat?

Gerade zu letzterem habe ich bislang aber 0 Indizien gesehen. Nur Leute, die die Schuld pauschal bei dem suchen, den sie es am aller ehesten zutrauen würden. Von Maidanaktivisten allgemein über die ukrainischen Rechtsextremen über kriminelle bis hin zu Putin, den USA oder was ich wem.




gorgi85 schrieb:


> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten .... mein Haus ist mein Haus und um mein Haus ist um mein Haus. Würde Russland seine Aussenpolitik so betreiben dass es sich nicht alle eine Nachbarn zu Feinden macht, dann wäre vom Raketenschild nichtmal die Rede gewesen.



Man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass mögliche Raketen im Haus von Nachbarn A stehen würden und russische Soldaten stattdessen ins Haus von Nachbarn B eingerückt sind...

Ich schlag auch immer dem Mieter über mir eine rein, wenn der unter mir zu laut ist 



> Zudem sind Polen und Tscheschien Natoländer. Russland hat hier nichts zu melden, wenn nach Obama wieder ein Rebubikaner im Predisentenstuhl sitzt wird der Raketenschild ganz schnell kommen. Wieso eigtl denn auch nicht ??? Die Russen erweisen sich als Berdrohung also besorgen sich Natoländer Hilfen die Präventiv wirken, zudem zahlen sie ja auch dafür. Wenn Russland will darf es seinen eigenen Raktenschild bauen, hat keiner ein Problem damit.



Mit einem neuen Wettrüsten hätten viele ein Problem. Russland zwar etwas mehr, als manch anderer - aber der Welt würde es alles andere als gut tun. Gerade deswegen ist es aber einfach nur wahnsinnig, das Putin den Hardlinern in NATO&Co eine derartige Provokation hinschmeist. Die USA sind fleißig dabei, ihre Armee auf finanzierbare Maße zu schrumpfen und tendieren dazu, vor allem eine internationale Eingreiftruppe zu behalten - und dann kommt Russland... 




Andrej schrieb:


> Sanktionen haben noch nie der politischen Führung eines Landes geschadet oder sie zum Einlenken bewegt.
> Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür wie z.b. Kuba das seit 50 Jahren sanktioniert wird,oder Nord Korea seit 60 Jahren,der Iran seit 30 Jahren oder die Sanktionen gegen den Irak nach dem Golfkrieg von 1991.



Im Iran kommt es durch die härteren Sanktionen des letzten Jahrzehnts mittlerweile zu einem Einlenken, Kuba hat sich nach dem Wegfall der Sowjetunion auch öffnen müssen, weil die südamerikanischen Partner nicht reichen und vom Irak ging keine Gefahr mehr für seine Nachbarn aus. (Zugegebenermaßen tat sie das auch nicht, bevor die USA gegen den Iran stachelten, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.)
Nur Nord Korea fällt ein Bisschen aus dem Rahmen - klassischer Fall von "man kann niemandem drohen, der bereit ist, zu sterben". Sonst haben Sanktionen aber durchaus Potential, wenn sie strikt genug sind und es überhaupt etwas zu sanktionieren gibt. Im industrialisierten Russland ist das gegeben. Man erhält auf diesem Wege nicht schneller eine Demokratie, aber man sorgt dafür, dass die Despoten mit ihren eigenen Angelegenheiten beschäftigt sind.
Und eine Demokratie zu schaffen klappt bekanntermaßen auch mit vielen anderen Maßnahmen eher nicht...




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du kennst deine Beiträge hier zu diesem Thema.
> Sie wirken "regierungsorientiert", kritisieren das Handeln Russlands, aber nicht das der anderen in diesen Konflikt Beteiligten.



Es stimmt, dass ich in diesem Thread primär das Handeln Russlands kritisiere. Und wieso sollte sich auch andere Nationen großartig kritisieren? Dazu haben andere ja schon alles (und noch deutlich mehr) gesagt.



> Kein Land hat das Recht sich in die Souveränität eines anderen Landes einzumischen!
> Wer Russlands Handeln verurteilt und nicht anti-russisch eingestellt ist, verurteilt auch die gemachten Fehler der anderen Länder.
> Dies konnte ich an deinen Beiträgen nicht erkennen.
> Ich lasse mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen!



Wenn du meine Meinung zu Aktionen anderer beteiligter Parteien wissen willst - frag nach 
Das ich z.B. deinem ersten Satz zustimme, sollte eigentlich an mehreren Stellen klar geworden sein. Schließlich kritisiere ich hier vor allem den Einmarsch in ein anderes Land.

Die "Beweise" hättest du in diesem Thread in den Quellen finden können.
Diese Tatsache ist seit dem 13. Dezember 2013 bekannt. Die USA hat 5 Milliarden in die Ukraine "investiert", "um der Ukraine "Sicherheit", "Demokratie" und "Wohlstand" zu garantieren". Janukowitsch hat dieses Geld für sein Land sicher nie bekommen! 
Die Frau, die das sagte...  wirst du sicher als seriöse Quelle akzeptieren! 
(kleiner Tipp: "**** the EU")



> Da hast du recht!
> Nur waren diese Bedingungen in der Ukraine nicht gegeben!
> Die Ukraine war kein fremdes Land für Russland sondern ein Bündnisland. Janukowitsch hatte Russland um Hilfe gebeten.



Janukowitsch hat Russland um Hilfe für seine Person gebeten - und diese erhalten. Janukowitsch hat nicht darum gebeten, dass Russland die Opposition in seinem Land niederschlägt. Und das hat Russland übrigens auch nicht gemacht, im Gegenteil: Russische Soldaten (die weiterhin nicht offiziell zu Russland gehör(t)en) haben ausgerechnet den Teil der Ukraine besetzt, der noch am ehesten auf Janukowitsch gehört hat.



> Die Intrigen der USA und Europas in der Ukraine hatten nicht nur das Ziel Janukowitsch zu stürzen! Klar hat die Ukraine Bodenschätze, aber es war doch strategisch viel wichtiger , ein Land mit direkter Grenze zu Russland in die Nato zu bekommen.



So wie Estland und Lettland (beide seit 2004 NATO-Mitglied) und, wenn man Kaliningrad mitzählt, Litauen (2004) und Polen (1999)?
Abgesehen davon, dass es offensichtlich mehr als genug derartige Länder gibt: Wozu sollte man eine gemeinsame Grenze wollen?



> ...sagtest du nicht direkt darunter, dass Russland nur ein kleines Licht für dich ist?



Im Vergleich zu anderen Großmächte, ja. Und das stimmt auch. Hätte Russland keine Nuklearwaffen, wäre seine militärische Bedeutung vielleicht auf dem Niveau von Deutschland+Frankreich. In der von dir zitierten Stelle geht es aber darum, ob die derzeitige russische Führung militärisch aktiv oder eher abrüstungsorientiert ist. Und da sprechen die Zahlen eine eindeutige Sprache:
Auch Putin findet das russische Militär eher klein. Und ändert das, so gut er kann.




> Hier wird wieder deine anti-russische Haltung sehr deutlich.
> *Die Nato sieht das ein klein wenig anders.*
> Also die USA versucht sich die Ukraine zu sichern und da Putin dabei nicht still hält, ist natürlich nur er der "Böse" und daran schuld, dass die USA nicht abrüsten möchte?
> ..was für eine Doppelmoral!!!



Sage ich "nur"?
Sage ich "schuld"?
Ich glaube nicht. Meine einzige Aussage war, dass das derzeitige Verhalten Putins den zaghaften Abrüstungsbemühungen in den USA jedes Wasser abgräbt. Kräfte, die nicht abrüsten "möchten" gibt es da nämlich jede Menge. Aber bis vor kurzem hatten sie, abseits Tradition und einem diffusen chinesichem Bedrohungsszenario (dass sich eh niemand öffentlich anzusprechen traut), verdammt wenig Argumente in der Hand, um ihre Position zu untermauern. 



> .........
> Erstens war dies deine Formulierung und nicht meine!
> Ich nutzte nur deinen Satzbau.



Es war John201050s Aussage. Ich weiß bislang nicht, warum du überhaupt seine Aussagen verteidigst, während er selbst scheinbar nochmal drüber nachgedacht hat, aber wenn du dies tust, musst du dich wohl auch an sie halten 




gorgi85 schrieb:


> Eher würde es die Wirtschaft treffen. Eine starke russische Wirtschaft liegt auch in unserem Interesse, die Kaufkraft und die Nachfrage aus Russland kommt unseren Konzernen zu Gute. Hier wären die großen Einbrüche zu erwarten, wobei sie Europa nicht zerbrechen würden.



Die russische Wirtschaft bezahlt die importierten europäischen Güter vor allem mit dem Geld, dass Europa für russische Rohstoffe gezahlt hat. Derartige "Zusammenarbeit" lässt sich auch mit anderen Ländern finden (und existiert in kleinerem Maßstab auch schon), Russland ist nur geographisch (und aufgrund der noch lange haltenden Vorräte) etwas attraktiver, als andere.
Das ist halt der Hintergrund aller wirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen: Kurzfristig ist es für alle schlecht, wenn die bisherige Zusammenarbeit abbricht. Aber mittelfristig ist Europa auf irgend einen derartigen Partner (bzw. eine Gruppe von Partnern) angewiesen. Weite Teile Europas haben wortwörtlich jahrzehntelange Erfahrung darin, ein ähnliches Wirtschaftsgefüge wie heute komplett ohne Russland zu betreiben. Russland seinerseit hat aber quasi keine (Aus)Wahl. (einzig China käme in Frage - aber davon scheint Putin selbst nicht gerade begeistert zu sein. Versucht im Gegenteil, Russland auch in Asien als Großmacht gegenüber China zu platzieren. Denn eins ist klar: Wer an China Gas liefert, der kann man nicht mal eben die Förderung reduzieren, um die Politik im Nachbarland zu beeinflussen... Aus geostrategischer Sicht ist Osteuropa das einzig sinnvolle Ziel für Putin.)



> Zudem ... ist das auch nicht für die russische Bevölkerrung zu tragen, die können letztendes nichts dafür egal ob sie für oder gg Putin sind. So weit darf es also nicht kommen, es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass der Mann zur Besinnung kommt und erkennt dass er mit dem Feuer spielt.


 
hmm...
Putin führt sich schon lange mächtiger auf, als er ist. Und auf Widerspruch in dieser Hinsicht reagiert er tendentiell mit Agression/Machtbeweisen, nicht mit Einsicht. Das gilt auf persönlicher Ebene (siehe diverse, z.T. peinliche, "Männlichkeits"beweise gerade im Wahlkampf), auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene (siehe sein Vorgehen gegen ihm nicht treue Oligarchen, dass vor allem Misstrauen und Stagnation mit sich bringt), auf innenpolitischer Ebene (Vorgehen gegen diverse politische Gegner, politischer Aktionismus z.B. gegen Schwule, etc.), auf diplomatischer Ebene (vor allem rund um den arabischen Frühling gibt es viele Beispiele, aber auch Iran,...), auf militärischer Ebene (Putins Machtdemonstration vs. amerikanische Reaktion. Man beachte den technischen Entwicklungsstand. Und nein, die TU-95 ist kein Museumsexemplar, sondern das Rückgrat Russlands strategischer Bomberflotte.),...
Ich glaube nicht, dass ausgerechnet internationale Wirtschaftsbeziehungen der eine Punkt sind, an dem er anders tickt.




loser321 schrieb:


> Schau das wird zu OT.
> 
> Jetzt wird es ja viel interessanter, der erste Tote Ukrainer auf der Krim ist zu beklagen. Ich denke kaum, das die Russen nach allem was sie erreicht haben, so blöd sind.
> 
> Scharfschützen auf der Krim: Wiederholung der Maidan-Strategie? - Telepolis



Über die Intelligenz von "den Russen" erlaube ich mir kein Urteil. Aber wenn man mehrere tausend schwer bewaffnete Personen in einer hochgradig angeheizten Situation ohne offizielle Kontroller herumlaufen lässt, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis jemand auf eine (vermeintliche oder reale) Provokation unangemessen reagiert. Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich bin hoch beeindruckt, wie wenig gewaltsame Zusammenstöße es bislang auf der Krim gab. Auf der einen Seite eingekesselte, entmachtete ukrainische Soldaten, die ihrem Selbstverständnis nach eine Besatzungstruppe zurückschlagen müssten (in anderen Teilen Ukraine sollen sich schon Rentner für eben diesen Zweck in Rekrutierungsbüros angestellt haben!), auf der anderen Seite überhaupt-und-garantiert-nicht-mit-irgendwelchen-russischen-Streitkräften-oder-deren-Befehlsketten-oder-Ausbildung-in-Kontakt-stehende paramilitärische Milizen, die so tun, als wären sie die absoluten Herrscher über eben dieses Territorium, das erstere beschützen sollten.
Und kein Schuss fällt?
Man stelle sich mal vor, die NRA würde in Istanbul aufmarschieren und was von Bedrohung für Kaukasier schwafeln, weswegen sie jetzt die alleinige Waffengewalt in der ganzen Region ausübt. Ich glaube, das würde nicht ganz so friedlich ablaufen.




loser321 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sich die Rechten bei einer normalen Wahl nicht werden halten können, legen sie es auf einen Konflikt an.



Unterschätze die Rechten in der Ukraine nicht. Deutschland ist mit seiner gründlichen Aufarbeitung des Nationalismus ziemlich einzigartig, gerade in Osteuropa sind rechtsradikale Störmungen voll gesellschaftsfähig. Deren historische Perspektive fixiert sich dann eher auf den "glorreichen" Kampf gegen Stalin oder Russen allgemein - dieser Tage ein Anliegen, dass ihnen eher mehr denn weniger Sympathisanten einbringt. Und die Gegenspieler von Sloboda sind ein ex-Boxer, der wenig Ahnung von Politik hat und voll auf Deutschland setzt sowie eine korrupte Ex-Regierungschefin, die schon einmal enger mit Russland zusammengerarbeitet, als das manchem lieb war.
Zumindest wenn sich eine Partei findet, die Janukowitschs verbliebene Anhänger auf sich vereinigt (deren Stimmanteile somit definitiv nicht für eine Regierungskoalition zur Verfügung stehen  ), könnte ich mir durchaus ein Wahlergebnis vorstellen, bei dem eine Mehrheit ohne Swoboda nicht möglich ist 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Der Kosovo war ein rein europäischer Konflikt, Russland gehört politisch betrachtet nicht zur Europa, es ist eher die Rede von Europa und Russland. Keine Ahnung warum du immer mit Kosovo kommst du willst anscheinend nur um jeden Preis recht haben statt iwie mal was aufzuarbeiten ....


 
Der Kosovo wird gerne als Beispiel für eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung für Teilgebiete eines Staates genommen. Man könnte z.B. auch den Südsudan nehmen. Vielleicht bald Schottland. Oder, als "aufgegeben" das Baskenland.
Hinken tun diese Beispiele aber eben alle, denn der Krimkonflikt weißt gleich mehrere Besonderheiten auf:
- die Unabhängigkeit wurde ohne vorherige Abstimmung erklärt
- nach der Unabhängigkeit wurde eine Referendum über den Anschluss an einen anderern Staat, als die sofortige Beendigung der Unabhängigkeit abgehalten - in dem es nicht die Möglichkeit gab, für einen Rückkehr zum bisherigen Status zu stimmen.
- Dieses Referendum wurde von einer Regierung abgehalten, die nie von einer Wahl im unabhängigen Staat Krim legitimert worden wäre...
- ...und in einer Zeit, in der paramilitärische Gruppierungen die vollständige Kontrolle über das Zivilleben hatten. Eine freie Wahl also unmöglich war.

Dazu kämen dann so Kleinigkeiten wie die fehlende öffentlichen Meinungsbildung, die fehlenden politischen Ziele/Grundsätze sowohl bei Unabhängigkeitserklärung als auch Anschluss (d.h. jeder Wähler konnte hineinprojezieren, was er sich wünscht - aber es gab keine klaren Verträge/Gesetze/...), die fehlenden Versuche einer politischen Regelung der Forderungen vor der Abspaltung, die Beschlagnahmung von Staatseigentum des ex-Mutterstaates, etc etc etc.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, die gerade stattfindenden Übergriffe (eher Angriffe) auf die Ukrainischen Militärstützpunkte durch russische "Milizen", werden aber nur zur Selbstverteidigung (der russischen Bevölkerung auf der Krim) ausgeführt oder?



Habe noch keine offizielle Begründung gehört, aber gestern hat Putin die verbliebenden Streitkräfte aufgefordert, sich entweder der russichen Armee anzuschließen oder das Land zu verlassen. Bereits vorher hatte die Krim-Führung Anspruch auf das gesamte Equipment erhoben. In Anbetracht des rasanten Tempos der Entwicklung vermute ich mal, dass einige Kompanien nicht schnell genug das Land verlassen haben, dass laut ihrer Führung ihr eigenes ist, oder die Frechheit hatten, ihre Waffen mitnehmen zu wollen.




3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Als ob das irgendein Staat anders machen würde. Es ist völlig legitim Rabatte gegen politische "Gegner" zu streichen. So wie Europa Russland nichts schenkt, schenkt Russland Europa genauso wenig...


 
Die Grundversorgung mit z.T. lebenswichtigen Ressourcen einzustellen wird von vielen Leuten nicht als legitim erachtet, genausowenig wie der Verstoß gegen bestehende Verträge. (wobei die Schnittmenge der Ächter minimal sein dürfte - zusammen empfindet aber vermutlich fast jeder das Vorgehen Putins entweder aus dem einen oder dem anderen Grund als inakzeptabel)


----------



## loser321 (19. März 2014)

Ich meinte mit Putins Warnungen auch eher die Ausweitung der Nato plus des Raketenschildes. Und diese hatte er öfter ausgesprochen, inkl. Linien die nicht überschritten werden dürfen.

Ich kann ihn verstehen. Zusagen zu Nato Osterweiterung werden nicht eingehalten. Es werden einfach ohne Absprache Fakten geschaffen. Ich würde dem Westen, milde ausgedrückt, auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehen.

Man hätte das von Seiten der EU ganz anders angehen müssen, also das EU Abkommen der Ukraine. Mit Russland sprechen, es einbeziehen und mit ihm verhandeln.

Und wären nicht auch Faschos an die Macht gekommen hätte er wohl keinen Grund gehabt etwas zu unternehmen.
Ich denke allen Parteien war klar wie Russland reagieren würde und es war erwünscht. Nur von der schnelligkeit war man verdammt überrascht. 

Putin hat Fakten geschaffen, ohne jemanden mit einzubeziehen, so wie es der Westen auch macht. Was hier Recht ist, kann dort nicht schlecht sein.

Jetzt weiter Öl ins Feuer zu giessen halte ich für die schlechteste aller Optionen.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Grundversorgung mit z.T. lebenswichtigen Ressourcen einzustellen wird von vielen Leuten nicht als legitim erachtet, genausowenig wie der Verstoß gegen bestehende Verträge. (wobei die Schnittmenge der Ächter minimal sein dürfte - zusammen empfindet aber vermutlich fast jeder das Vorgehen Putins entweder aus dem einen oder dem anderen Grund als inakzeptabel)


 
Mit legitim meinte ich rechtlich legitim.  Klar, es ist kein schöner Schachzug für die betreffende Bevölkerung, aber das sind sämtliche Sanktionen seitens der USA & Europa wohl genauso wenig. Hab noch niemanden gehört der sich darüber beschwert hat, dass es der nordkoreanischen Bevölkerung ja dann schlechter geht. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welchen Vertrag du meinst, welcher "gebrochen" wurde. Falls du den Vertrag zu dem Ölrabatt meinst, so meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass dieser durch das "Nichtbezahlen" von der Ukraine sowieso gekündigt werden durfte. Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher. Sollte das aber gemeint sein, so ist es doch rechtlich ebenso gedeckt?!


----------



## Beam39 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen?


 
Ignorier ihn einfach..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit Putins Warnungen auch eher die Ausweitung der Nato plus des Raketenschildes. Und diese hatte er öfter ausgesprochen, inkl. Linien die nicht überschritten werden dürfen.
> 
> Ich kann ihn verstehen. Zusagen zu Nato Osterweiterung werden nicht eingehalten. Es werden einfach ohne Absprache Fakten geschaffen. Ich würde dem Westen, milde ausgedrückt, auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehen.



Das Putin auf die NATO nicht gut zu sprechen ist, ist nachvollziehbar. (Umgekehrt aber genauso. Russland hatte die Einladung, sich der NATO anzunähern - und hat abgelehnt. Wer sich selbst zum Feind erklärt, wird halt auch so behandelt)

Aber: Das ist doch kein Grund, in ein *nicht*-NATO-Land einzumarschieren. Putin stört, dass Polen und die baltische Staaten in die NATO wollten? Dann soll er die sanktionieren, aber doch nicht die Ukraine (die gerade in dieser Zeit sehr Russland-nah war!). Denn im Gegensatz zum dem "Angriffs"-Szenario, das Putin so gerne malt, muss man mal eins ganz klar sagen:
Nicht die NATO verleibt sich neue Staaten ein. Sondern neue Staaten bitten darum, aufgenommen zu werden. Das sind die Aktiven, deren Handlungen Putin stören - und die Ukraine gehört nicht einmal dazu bzw. deren Bestrebungen wurden abgelehnt!



> Man hätte das von Seiten der EU ganz anders angehen müssen, also das EU Abkommen der Ukraine. Mit Russland sprechen, es einbeziehen und mit ihm verhandeln.



Wieso sollte die EU bei Putin nachfragen, was die Ukraine darf? Es steht Putin frei, selbiger ein besseres Angebot zu machen (und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er es sogar ein Bisschen versucht. Ein Bisschen zu wenig), aber es ist ja wohl die Entscheidung des souveränen Staates Ukraine, welches Angebot ihr besser gefällt?

(was nicht heißt, dass diese alles-oder-nichts Deals keine höchst fragwürdige Art sind, Druck auszuüben. Aber Panzer sind eine noch weitaus fragwürdigere Art und definitiv keine angemesse Reaktion)



Unabhängig hiervon kann ich eins nur wiederholen:
Putin wollte offensichtlich nicht die Ukraine vor der EU retten. Sondern sich die Krim und nur die Krim einverleiben. Die ganzen -angeblich- hereingelegten Ukrainer scheinen ihn einen Dreck zu interessieren, es geht einzig und allein ums großrussische Reich.



> Und wären nicht auch Faschos an die Macht gekommen hätte er wohl keinen Grund gehabt etwas zu unternehmen.



Iirc waren die russischen Soldaten auf der Krim unterwegs, bevor sich überhaupt eine neue Regierung formiert hatte. Selbst wenn ist es eine Übergangsregierung mit sehr begrenzter Lebensdauer.



> Putin hat Fakten geschaffen, ohne jemanden mit einzubeziehen, so wie es der Westen auch macht.



Wo hat der Westen zum letzten Mal Land annektiert? Das dürfte zu Kolonialzeiten gewesen sein...
Selbst die Einmärsche der USA waren bislang alle vorübergehend und haben zu keinem 51. Bundesstaat geführt.

(Genaugenommen habe ich den Eindruck, dass Einmischungen von NATO und Co mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit nicht mit neuen Fakten enden, sondern damit, dass irgendwas altes zerstört wurde und sich danach allenfalls Islamisten um einen Wiederaufbau bemühen  )




3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Mit legitim meinte ich rechtlich legitim.  Klar, es ist kein schöner Schachzug für die betreffende Bevölkerung, aber das sind sämtliche Sanktionen seitens der USA & Europa wohl genauso wenig. Hab noch niemanden gehört der sich darüber beschwert hat, dass es der nordkoreanischen Bevölkerung ja dann schlechter geht.



Dann hast du nicht gut hingehört. Da gibt es bei jeder Sanktionierungsrunde eine ganze Reihe mahnender Stimmen. (Nur bessere oder auch nur neue Ideen haben die auch nicht, weswegen ihnen zu Recht kaum noch jemand zuhört)



> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welchen Vertrag du meinst, welcher "gebrochen" wurde. Falls du den Vertrag zu dem Ölrabatt meinst, so meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass dieser durch das "Nichtbezahlen" von der Ukraine sowieso gekündigt werden durfte. Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher. Sollte das aber gemeint sein, so ist es doch rechtlich ebenso gedeckt?!


 
Primärquellen finde ich auch nicht mehr ("Russland", "Ukraine" und "Gas" sind derzeit recht beliebte Keywords  ), aber lange vor den Zahlungsproblemen gab es einen länger schwelenden Konflikt über den Preis des Gases, in dessen Rahmen Russland iirc einfach bestehende, langfristige Verträge für nichtig erklärte. Auch später wurden Preise eher politisch denn ökonomisch festgelegt (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das vertragswidrig geschah oder schlichtweg so kurze Vertragslaufzeiten genutzt wurden, dass man regelmäßig beliebig neue Werte für neue Verträge diktieren konnte)


----------



## 3NR4G3 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hast du nicht gut hingehört. Da  gibt es bei jeder Sanktionierungsrunde eine ganze Reihe mahnender  Stimmen. (Nur bessere oder auch nur neue Ideen haben die auch nicht,  weswegen ihnen zu Recht kaum noch jemand zuhört)
> 
> 
> 
> Primärquellen  finde ich auch nicht mehr ("Russland", "Ukraine" und "Gas" sind derzeit  recht beliebte Keywords  ), aber lange vor den Zahlungsproblemen  gab es einen länger schwelenden Konflikt über den Preis des Gases, in  dessen Rahmen Russland iirc einfach bestehende, langfristige Verträge  für nichtig erklärte. Auch später wurden Preise eher politisch denn  ökonomisch festgelegt (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob das vertragswidrig  geschah oder schlichtweg so kurze Vertragslaufzeiten genutzt wurden,  dass man regelmäßig beliebig neue Werte für neue Verträge diktieren  konnte)


 
Zum Ersten: Naja, klar gibt es immer mahnende  Stimmen, jedoch ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, das die Sanktionen  dann als "richtiger Schritt" durchgeführt werden. Außerdem war Intention  meiner Aussage eigentlich, dass egal was Vaterstaat macht, die  Bevölkerung darunter zu leiden hat. War noch nie anders, und wird nie  anders sein. Das ist dann wohl die "Gerechtigkeit" in einem  demokratischen Staat (also lupenrein ). Volk entscheidet, Volk  bezahlt. In Deutschland wissen wir das ja sowieso spätestens seit 1945  

Zum Zweiten: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass solch  essentielle Verträge einfach gebrochen werden. Nicht einmal in den USA  (welche sich ja auch ganz gerne mal Patentrechte einverleiben und auch  sonstige Verträge nie wirklich ernst nehmen). Da würde die EU doch wohl  mal nachgehakt haben.. Zugegeben, die EU bekleckert sich sowieso nicht  wirklich mit Ruhm in den letzten Monaten. Will da aber auch keine  falschen Behauptungen als Fakten verkaufen, kann also auch gut sein,  dass Russland sich doch nicht an Verträge hält.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Diese Tatsache ist seit dem 13. Dezember 2013 bekannt. Die USA hat 5 Milliarden in die Ukraine "investiert", "um der Ukraine "Sicherheit", "Demokratie" und "Wohlstand" zu garantieren". Janukowitsch hat dieses Geld für sein Land sicher nie bekommen!
> Die Frau, die das sagte...  wirst du sicher als seriöse Quelle akzeptieren!
> (kleiner Tipp: "**** the EU")




hier sind die links dazu:



Isotop30 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaR1_an9CnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Victoria Nuland at "Ukraine in Washington 2013": Ukrainians deserve a government that respects them - YouTube

DasErste.de - Monitor - Krisenkatalysator: Wie mit dem Kampf um das Erdgas in der Ukraine Weltpolitik gemacht wird

Victoria Nuland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Euromaidan   (steht unter : Ausländische Einflussnahme auf die Protestbewegung)

Remarks by Victoria Nuland at the U.S.-Ukraine Foundation Conference

Washington admits spending billions on Ukraine regime change - News - Politics - The Voice of Russia: News, Breaking news, Politics, Economics, Business, Russia, International current events, Expert opinion, podcasts, Video


----------



## Speed4Fun (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Unverbesserlichen dieses Threads kommen sicher gleich wieder mit 'das sind alles keine Beweise', 'boah, wie rechtsradikal ist das denn' oder 'Yoda ich bin, die Weisheit mit mir ist'. 

Scherz beiseite, sehr gute Links zum Thema.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rp_L1m1UyOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Egal wie es ausgeht, es werden angepasste Polizei-, Demonstrations- u. Waffengesetze für die Ukraine kommen. Die Lügen in den Nachrichten auf EU und russischer Seite sind schon gewaltig. Bei uns wurde in den letzten Wochen wiederholend so formuliert, dass es nur Tote bei den Pro-EU-Demonstranten gab. Beiden Seiten wird ein völlig verzerrtes Feindbild eingeredet. Dass sich Russland den millitärstrategischen Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer über die Krim nicht einfach nehmen lässt, war auch schon vor den Olympischen Spielen klar. Nur darum geht es unterm Strich! Die Regierung der Ukraine hätte gleich zu Beginn zurücktreten müssen aber es wurde erstmal auf Stalin gemacht. Das hätte noch viel schlimmer ausgehen können. Warum die EU in Russland das Böse sieht und Russland das Böse in der EU/Nato bleibt wohl für alle etwas gebildeten Beobachter ein großes Brezel. Anstatt die mal ordentlich Wodka kippen, einen kiffen und weltweit friedlich zusammenarbeiten, nein es muss wieder solch ein Affentheater auf dem Rücken der Normalbevölkerung ausgetragen werden, die das Ganze gezwungenermaßen finanziert und am Laufen hält, währendessen andere Brennpunkte auf dem Planeten lustig weiter brennen. Ich traue auch Leuten wie Snowden oder den Damen von Pussy Riot keinen Meter weit! Die stinken nach Instrumentalisierung bis zum Himmel, um irgendwas aus dem Hut zu zaubern, was vorher noch nicht da war, obwohl es alle vorher wussten aber nicht verstehen wollen.


----------



## loser321 (21. März 2014)

EU-Abgeordneter: Westliche Medien zeigen uns pures Hollywood...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft5fYfuWgAk

Interessantes über den neuen Premier...

http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=20140

Nazis in Kiew:
http://www.geolitico.de/2014/03/21/die-scheinheiligkeit-des-westens/

"Die Rechten an der Macht
Swoboda stellt in dem 20 Mitglieder umfassenden Kabinett des Ministerpräsidenten Arsenij Jazenjuk drei Minister und einen Vizepräsidenten: Andrij Mochnyk, Minister für Ökologie und natürliche Ressourcen, Ihor Schwajka, Minister für Agrarpolitik und Lebensmittel,    Ihor Tenjuch, Verteidigungsminister und Olexander Sytsch, Dritter Vize-Ministerpräsident. Darüber hinaus stellt die Swoboda mit Oleh Machnizkyj den Generalstaatsanwalt. Ferner ist einer der Mitbegründer der Sozial-Nationalen Partei der Ukraine, später umbe*nannt in „Swoboda“,Andrij Parubij, „Erster Sekretär des Nationalen Rates für Sicherheit und Verteidigung“. Er ist heute Mitglied der Vaterlandspartei von Julija Tymoschenko.Die Vaterlandspartei stellt den Ministerpräsidenten (Arsenij Jazenjuk), den ersten Vize-Ministerpräsidenten (Witalij Jarema) sowie sechs Minister. Die acht weiteren Mitglieder des Kabinetts sind parteilos.Verteidigungsminister, Chef des Nationalen Rates für Sicherheit und Verteidigung und Generalstaatsanwalt – das deutet im Verbund betrachtet schon auf einen maßgeblichen Einfluss der Swoboda in der Übergangsregierung hin, gerade in Anbetracht der Situation, in der sich die Ukraine gegenwärtig befindet."

Von der Leyen hoch motiviert:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...-fordert-mehr-praesenz-der-nato-a-960187.html

"Die Verteidigungsministerin wies im SPIEGEL den Vorwurf zurück, der Westen habe Russland mit der Ausdehnung der Nato nach Osten provoziert. Es sei "vor allem der demokratische Wertekanon, der hohe Anziehungskraft auf Neumitglieder entfaltet", sagte von der Leyen. "Deswegen ist die Nato seit den neunziger Jahren gewachsen, nicht, weil die Allianz auf Expansion ausgelegt war."

Dreister geht wohl nicht mehr. Den Wertekanon, welchen den? Und dann mit Faschisten durchsetzen, ich glaub ich hör schlecht.

So und das beste zum Schluss. Liefern und bezahlen bitte. Gelobt sei der Herr.

"US-Vertreter: Ukraine könnte ab November Gas aus EU beziehen"

http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/a...ennte-ab-November-Gas-aus-EU-beziehen-3386842


----------



## loser321 (23. März 2014)

Einer der weiss von was er redet.

Paul Craig Roberts

http://antikrieg.com/aktuell/2014_03_18_zwei.htm

"Die Welt muss verstehen, dass die neokonservative Regierung der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika das Dritte Reich im gedopten Hochleistungsformat ist. Sie ist eine bösartige Kraft, die keinen Sinn hat für Gerechtigkeit noch Respekt vor Wahrheit, Gesetz oder menschlichem Leben. Fragen Sie nur die Bewohner des Irak, Afghanistans, Libyens, Syriens, Palästinas, Pakistans, des Jemens, Somalias, des Libanon, von Honduras, Venezuela, Kuba und des Iran. Sogar die irregeführten westlichen Ukrainer werden bald draufkommen."


----------



## Beam39 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wünschte so ein Mann mit Hirn würde anstelle eines Wackeldackes in weiblicher Form die Kanzlerposition einnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Einer der weiss von was er redet.
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts


 
Von dem halte ich gar nichts.
Erst den Schwachsinn der Reagan Wirtschaftsreform und dann ist das auch noch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## loser321 (23. März 2014)

Ach immer dieses totschlagende Argument Verschwörungstheoretiker.

Und wieviele Verschwörungen haben sich im nachhinein als wahr erwiesen.

Tokin, Gladio, Brutkästen, Zinsmanipultion, Höhlenmenschen in Afganistan und die Irakische nukleare Bedrohung.

Ach komm wen Du nicht diskutieren willst dann lass es.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wie kann ich die Meinung -- und mehr ist das nicht -- eines Menschen ernst nehmen der an so schwachsinnige Dinge wie derartige Verschwörungen glaubt?
Und dann noch einen der den Mittelstand und die Gewerkschaften der USA heruntergewirtschaftet haben -- und die Staatsschulden hochgezogen haben -- nur damit ein paar wenige noch reicher werden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte so ein Mann mit Hirn würde anstelle eines Wackeldackes in weiblicher Form die Kanzlerposition einnehmen.


 
Du willst die Linken an der Macht? Besser als Merkel wird das nicht. 
Ich hoffe ja auf eine FDP, die mehr wie die AfD ist bzw.  beide sogar zusammen arbeiten. Dazu eine nach innen und außen starke SPD und die 3 in einer Koalition, das wäre was.

Zu der Krim? 
Diesmal muss es der Westen akzeptieren, er hat verloren. Vorerst.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu der Krim?
> Diesmal muss es der Westen akzeptieren, er hat verloren. Vorerst.


 
Der Westen hat doch nicht verloren.
Die Menschen auf der Krim haben verloren und zwar auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## loser321 (24. März 2014)

Krim: Renten auf russisches Niveau angehoben. Keine Faschisten, keine Schläger unterwegs.

Kiew: Renten bald halbiert, dazu IWF, Trojka und Freunde im Haus. Nazis in der
Regierung und Schläger auf der Strasse...

http://youtu.be/sN8wKfE52OE

Ja da muss ich Dir wohl Recht geben, ein hartes Los haben sie gezogen. Aber ich sehe sie schon, die blühenden Landschaften. Wie in Spanien, Portugal und Griechenland.
Der Deutsche Steuerzahler wird begeistert sein, seinen Beitrag leisten zu dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Warte mal ab was die Ukrainer und die Tataren machen wenn die Russen mit Knüppel hinter ihnen her sein werden und das russische Militär dabei zuschauen wird.


----------



## loser321 (24. März 2014)

Und warum genau sollten sie hinter ihnen her sein? Wen diese keinen Aufstand anzetteln, werden die so zusammen leben wie bis jetzt.

Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Und ich denke wenn die Ukrainer die volle EU Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, werden sie aufwachen und sehen mit wem sie sich da ins Bett gelegt haben.

Von Selbstverteidigungskräften die in anderen Landesteilen gegen Kiew aufgestellt wurden hast du sicher auch gelesen.

Und da ja alles so supi ist:
http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=wirt...usssichschnellvonRusslandfreimachen&cid=&pg=1

Und EU-Energiekommissar Oettinger macht unverhohlen klar, dass die EU mit viel Geld die Wahlen beeinflussen wird. "Aber wir müssen möglichst schnell Investitionen und laufende Ausgaben der Ukraine unterstützen, damit die Wahlen nicht prorussisch oder nationalistisch ausfallen. Dafür wird mehr Geld kommen müssen."


----------



## Speed4Fun (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> ...Und EU-Energiekommissar Oettinger macht unverhohlen klar, dass die EU mit viel Geld die Wahlen beeinflussen wird. "Aber wir müssen möglichst schnell Investitionen und laufende Ausgaben der Ukraine unterstützen, damit die Wahlen nicht prorussisch oder nationalistisch ausfallen. Dafür wird mehr Geld kommen müssen."


 
Typische Denkweise in der EU-Demokratur eben.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Westen hat doch nicht verloren.
> Die Menschen auf der Krim haben verloren und zwar auf ganzer Linie.


 
Erklär das mal postkomunistischen Nationalisten  

Was solls die Zeit wird bald zeigen inwiefern Russland verloren hat. Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass unter Putin dieser Imageverlust wieder weg zu machen ist, die Isolation Russland hat gerade erst begonnen. 

Schade dabei hat sich der Gute doch so viel Mühe gegeben in Sotchi, warsch hat er nicht verstanden dass der Westen auf solche poskomunistischen Tricks einer Scheinwelt nicht hereinfällt, mit paar Ausnahmen ala Gysi natürlich


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Westen hat doch nicht verloren.
> Die Menschen auf der Krim haben verloren und zwar auf ganzer Linie.


 
Doch der Westen hat verloren. Russland kann das aussitzen, wir haben hohe Kosten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Erklär das mal postkomunistischen Nationalisten
> 
> Was solls die Zeit wird bald zeigen inwiefern Russland verloren hat. Ich persönlich glaube nicht dass unter Putin dieser Imageverlust wieder weg zu machen ist, die Isolation Russland hat gerade erst begonnen.
> 
> Schade dabei hat sich der Gute doch so viel Mühe gegeben in Sotchi, warsch hat er nicht verstanden dass der Westen auf solche poskomunistischen Tricks einer Scheinwelt nicht hereinfällt, mit paar Ausnahmen ala Gysi natürlich


 
Dann bin ich lieber ein "Postkommunist", als ein Heuchler oder ein Verharmloser der Völkerrechtsverbrechen des Westens mit mehreren hunderttausend Toten.
Bis Putin auch nur Ansatzweise an die Toten des Westens kommt, muss er aber noch ganz schön lange stricken.


----------



## loser321 (24. März 2014)

"Bundesfinanzminister Wolfgang Schäuble will bei der finanziellen Stabilisierung der Ukraine nicht knickrig sein. "Ob das jetzt uns wirtschaftlich und finanziell etwas kostet oder nicht, ist zweitrangig", sagte er dem ZDF"

Na das klingt doch super. Die Amis werden sich vor lachen auf dem Boden rollen vor soviel Blödheit. Alles richtig gemacht.

Russland/EU auseinander gebracht, Ansehen und Glaubwürdigkeit beschädigt, neues Aufmarschgebiet erschlossen, Kunden für ihr Fracking und ihr Gas gefunden und Deutschland wirtschaftlich geschadet.

Eins muss man ihnen lassen, sie wissen wie das Spiel gespielt wird.

Tolles Foto aus der Propaganda Abteilung:
https://twitter.com/mn_reed/status/444828490580254720/photo/1


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Waren das auf dem Maidan also alles CIA-Agenten?
Wann marschieren die USA auf?
Warum war es Ziel der USA, Deutschland finanziell zu schaden?

Ich glaube eher das Plutonium-Imperium hat da seine Finger im Spiel!


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Waren das auf dem Maidan also alles CIA-Agenten?
> Wann marschieren die USA auf?
> Warum war es Ziel der USA, Deutschland finanziell zu schaden?
> 
> Ich glaube eher das Plutonium-Imperium hat da seine Finger im Spiel!


 Lol, was labert die alte da? 
Hochenergenisierte Skalarwellen um sich mit Planeten zu verbinden, wenn man mit Plutonium abgefüllt wurde? 
Ich glaub die ist auf irgendwas hängen geblieben.
Mehr konnt ich mir davon leider nicht antun.


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Tu dir den Gefallen und schau es bis zum Ende!


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Sonne ist doppelt besetzt, einmal mit reindeutschen Basen und einmal mit Plutonium. Und das weißt sie mit ihrem Kristall-herumgewedele nach. 
Meint die das ernst oder ist die echt so blöd?

Aber jetzt schluss mit OT, sonst krieg ich wieder ärger. 


Spoiler



Sowas wäre ein Fall für den LT. 
Ach Moment, den gibts ja nicht mehr.

Der Spam soll in Zukunft ja schön brav unter den guten Beiträgen verklappt werden.


----------



## loser321 (24. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Waren das auf dem Maidan also alles CIA-Agenten?
> Wann marschieren die USA auf?
> Warum war es Ziel der USA, Deutschland finanziell zu schaden?
> 
> Ich glaube eher das Plutonium-Imperium hat da seine Finger im Spiel!



Wo hab ich das behauptet?
---------------------------

http://www.freitag.de/autoren/lutz-herden/ohne-exit-strategie

" Die Reaktionen auf diese Unbotmäßigkeit sind entsprechend. Es wird immerhin eine Weltordnung in Frage gestellt, in der sich der Westen seit mehr als zwei Jahrzehnten das Recht auf das letzte Wort und – wenn es sein muss – die entscheidende, letzte Tat ausbedungen hat. 

Putin sorgt für Unruhe, weil er diese selbstgefällige autoritäre Dominanz nicht nur in Frage, sondern bloß stellt. Dabei geht es dem Westen erkennbar nicht vorrangig um die Krim, deren Eingliederung in die Russische Föderation vorerst unumkehrbar sein dürfte. Was viel mehr schmerzt, bohrt, verstört und nach Fassung ringen lässt, ist das Gefühl, von Russland vorgeführt zu werden und Konsequenzen des Ukraine-Coups hinnehmen zu müssen, mit denen zu rechnen war, so aber augenscheinlich nicht gerechnet wurde.

Gleich neben dem Warschauer Schaufenster fürs gute Einvernehmen fiel eine Ankündigung vom Himmel. Sie galt dem fortgesetzten Aufbau eines westlichen Raketenabwehrsystems in Osteuropa bis 2018. Es passt in die derzeitige Situation: Als Reaktion auf die Rückkehr der Krim nach Russland wird ein solches – besonders den USA zu verdankende – Projekt in NATO-Staaten wie Polen und Tschechien vorangetrieben. Wenn es noch eines Nachweises bedurft hätte, dass sich ein solches System immer schon – teilweise oder vollends – gegen Russland richtete, dürfte er jetzt erbracht sein."


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das behauptet?
> ---------------------------


 



loser321 schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch super. Die Amis werden sich vor lachen auf dem Boden rollen vor soviel Blödheit.* Alles richtig gemacht.*
> 
> Russland/EU auseinander gebracht, Ansehen und Glaubwürdigkeit beschädigt,* neues Aufmarschgebiet erschlossen*, Kunden für ihr Fracking und ihr Gas gefunden und* Deutschland wirtschaftlich geschadet.*


 
Das mit der CIA war ein Wink meinerseits, der Rest liest sich aber raus.


----------



## loser321 (24. März 2014)

Das ganze könnte auch sein um Russland zu beschäftigen damit man sich in Ruhe um Syrien kümmern kann.

Und da ist Erdogan natürlich gerne behilflich.

http://german.ruvr.ru/news/2014_03_23/Turkei-eroffnet-Artilleriefeuer-auf-Syrien-7955/

"Türkei eröffnet Artilleriefeuer auf Syrien"
-----------------------------------------
Scheinbar wurde sie in Deutschland nicht richtig behandelt.
Oder woher kommen solche Ausfälle?

http://de.ria.ru/society/20140324/268108034.html


„Verdammte russische Hunde erschießen“ – Timoschenko bestätigt Echtheit ihres Telefonats


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> *Auszug aus dem Telefonat:*
> Schufritsch solidarisierte sich mit der Ex-Regierungschefin und fragte,  was mit acht Millionen Russen auf dem Territorium der Ukraine passieren  sollte, die alle Schurken seien. Timoschenko zufolge könnten dagegen nur  Atomwaffen helfen.


Also will sie 8 Millionen Russen in der Ukraine umbringen!
Das erinnert mich nun wirklich stark an Hitler und Ihr macht euch Sorgen um die armen Tataren auf der Krim?
Passt ja, Nazi's sind ja schon in der ukrainischen Regierung.

... aber Timoschenko ist ja die Gute und Putin der Böse 
Wie erklärt Ihr mir das?  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Selbst für Blinde wird es immer deutlicher warum der Westen sich in die andere Staaten einmischt:
KRIM-KRISE: Gas aus Libyen für Italien noch wichtiger - Wirtschaftsticker - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## loser321 (25. März 2014)

So der Menschenfreund Soros ist wiedermal behilflich wen es heisst Menschen zu helfen seine Sicht zu sehen. Und das ganze macht er natürlich weil er so ein Menschenfreund ist.
http://www.freitag.de/autoren/lapple08m214/pr-netzwerk-gegen-russische-propaganda
"Anfang März haben PR-Unternehmen mit finanzieller Unterstützung von George Soros das Ukrainian Crisis Media Center gegründet. Das ZDF äußert sich begeistert."

Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen...

Und das dass ZDF begeistert ist steht ausser Frage, dann kann man sich das recherchieren sparen.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel wie Russlands Propagandamaschinerie funktioniert, ein aktueller Bericht der den Unterschied zur gelenkten Medien und "komplett" gelenkten Medien wie den aus Russland verdeutlicht.

Moskaus Propaganda-Krieg in Deutschland: Die Mär vom "Referendum" in Venedig - n-tv.de

Beispiele dieser Art gibt es seit Putin zu Hauf. Ein autokrates System im 21. Jahrhundert ist das, eine Nation von Lügnern und Verdrehern wenn mal so will, die Lügen als täglich Brot aus dem TV bekommen, die unsere Form der einseitigen Berichterstattung jenseits von gut und böse übersteigen. 

Russische Medien sind in keinem Fall eine Spiegelung realer Ereignisse. Wer trotzt der Kentniss an sie glaubt und festhält, ist selbst ein Lügner und somit disqualifiziert für politische Diksussionen. Einige Member hier sind doch der ultimative Beweis für diese Ignoranz ... so eine Intelligenz ist mit der eines naiven pupatären Jugendlichen zu vergleichen. Wahnsinn wenn man mal so darüber nachdenkt welcher Schlag Mensch sich hier für Politik interessiert  ....


----------



## aloha84 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Auch mal ein Statement:
Internet-Hetze gegen Washington: Hört zu, liebe Verschwörungsfetischisten: Die USA sind ein großartiges Land! - Internetkampagnen gegen die USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## loser321 (25. März 2014)

Das die USA und seine Menschen ein grossartiges Land sind bestreitet doch hier niemand.

Das aber dass was politisch von dort kommt nichts mit dem gemein hat wofür sie glauben zu stehen, das sind Fakten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wenn man mal so darüber nachdenkt welcher Schlag Mensch sich hier für Politik interessiert  ....



Angesichts der Tatsache wie einige hier mental noch im Kalten Krieg sind und ein schwarz-weiß (Westen gut, Russland böse) Denken an den Tag legen, ja das ist Wahnsinn.


----------



## eVoX (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Chaos in der Ukraine: Berichte: Anführer der Rechtsextremen durch Herzschüsse getötet - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Es gibt auch Bilder dazu, aber die poste ich lieber nicht bzw. dort wird auch dementsprechend verlinkt.


Das ist ein Mitschnitt des abgehörten Telefonats von Nestor Schufritsch und Julia Timoschenko.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RxSzSWbcxo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> So der Menschenfreund Soros ist wiedermal behilflich wen es heisst Menschen zu helfen seine Sicht zu sehen. Und das ganze macht er natürlich weil er so ein Menschenfreund ist.
> Ukraine-Krise.
> "Anfang März haben PR-Unternehmen mit finanzieller Unterstützung von George Soros das Ukrainian Crisis Media Center gegründet. Das ZDF äußert sich begeistert."
> 
> Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen...



Und die verügen soger -Zitat-"über eine eigene Internetseite, eine Facebookseite sowie einen Youtube-Kanal."

Oh mein Gott. Bei soviel gebalter Propaganda-Power muss man einfach Angst kriegen! Ein Glück, dass wir hier viel besser informiert sind, weil wir so viele fleißige Links aus (ihrer Meinung nach) verlässlichen Quellen posten. Wie z.B. Youtube.





gorgi85 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel wie Russlands Propagandamaschinerie funktioniert, ein aktueller Bericht der den Unterschied zur gelenkten Medien und "komplett" gelenkten Medien wie den aus Russland verdeutlicht.
> 
> Moskaus Propaganda-Krieg in Deutschland: Die Mär vom "Referendum" in Venedig - n-tv.de


 
Mach ich irgendwas falsch, wenn ich von derartigen, von den westlichen Medien vollständig unterdrückten/verheimlichten/totgeschwiegenen/etc. Abstimmungen nicht zuerst aus dem Internet/den glorreichen russischen Medien/den ultimativen Aufklärern von Youtube erfahre - sondern aus einer in Deutschland verlegten, herausgegebenen und afaik sogar gedruckten Tageszeitung?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache wie einige hier mental noch im Kalten Krieg sind und ein schwarz-weiß (Westen gut, Russland böse) Denken an den Tag legen, ja das ist Wahnsinn.


 
Wäre die Klammer nicht, wäre das die erste Aussage von dir in diesem Thread, bei der ich das Bedürfnis hätte, "Zustimmung" zu posten 




eVoX schrieb:


> Das ist ein Mitschnitt des abgehörten Telefonats von Nestor Schufritsch und Julia Timoschenko.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RxSzSWbcxo


 
Wie diverse Seiten berichten ggf. nicht nur von Russland mit-, sondern ggf. auch umgeschnitten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

oh das ist keine propaganda? (lach)
Internet-Hetze gegen Washington: Hört zu, liebe Verschwörungsfetischisten: Die USA sind ein großartiges Land! - Internetkampagnen gegen die USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> oh das ist keine propaganda? (lach)
> Internet-Hetze gegen Washington: Hört zu, liebe Verschwörungsfetischisten: Die USA sind ein großartiges Land! - Internetkampagnen gegen die USA - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Nein, weil hier wird der Westen ja gelobt.

Eine kurze Nachhilfe für dich.

Der Westen mordet und begeht Völkerrechtsverbrechen - gut, weil moralisch vertretbar.

Du kritisierst den Westen: Dann bist du böse, weil den Guten hat man nicht zu kritiseren.

Russland mordet und begeht Völkerrechtsverbrechen - schlecht, weil Putin ein böser Machtmensch ist, der seine Politik mit Militär durchsetzt.

Du kritisierst Russland oder Putin: Dann bist du gut und ein Kämpfer für Freiheit und Demokratie.

Ich hoffe jetzt hast du es verstanden


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Wann hat denn der Westen das letzte Mal ein Land besetzt und einverleibt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Sich einverleibt? ka
Besetzt? Mhh, wo hocken die Amis überall und gehören sie dahin?

Die Amis wollen vllt nicht das Land, aber um Demokratie und Freiheit gehts denen genau so wenig.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Russland hat die Krim besetzt und sich nun einverleibt.
der östliche Teil der Ukraine steht vielleicht schon auf der Liste.
In den Baltischen Staaten leben auch Russen.
Sie sind dort in der Minderheit. Russland könnte der Meinung sein dass die Russen in diesen Ländern diskriminiert werden und könnte daher Truppen in diese Länder schicken.
Wer weiß. 

Wann hat der Westen das letzte Mal das gemacht was die Russen mit der Krim gemacht haben?
Ist doch eine einfache Frage wie ich finde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann hat denn der Westen das letzte Mal ein Land besetzt und einverleibt?



Wie heißt eigentlich das Natoland das seit 40 jahren völkerrechtswidrug Nordzypern besetzt?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Was macht Israel andauernd?
Siedlungsgebiete ausweiten? Und dabei nimmt man anderen Leuten ihren Lebensraum weg?

Ach, macht nix, sind ja eh nur "Terroristen", da darf man das ja.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was macht Israel andauernd?
> Siedlungsgebiete ausweiten? Und dabei nimmt man anderen Leuten ihren Lebensraum weg?
> 
> Ach, macht nix, sind ja eh nur "Terroristen", da darf man das ja.



Das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Im nahen osten sind es die araber die keinen Frieden wollen. Lies dir mal due charta der hamas durch. Das ist schlinmer als mein kampf.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigentlich das Natoland das seit 40 jahren völkerrechtswidrug Nordzypern besetzt?


 
Seit wann gilt die Türkei als "der Westen"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die Türkei als "der Westen"?



Natomitglied. Verbündeter von uns. Wird ja so gehandhabt


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Im nahen osten  sind es die araber die keinen Frieden wollen. Lies dir mal due charta  der hamas durch. Das ist schlinmer als mein kampf.


 Ne, werd ich nicht lesen.
Auch  wenn es die Araber drum rum sein sollten die keinen Frieden wollen und  immer wieder streit anfangen, die Araber waren zuerst da. 
Wenn dir  jemand dein Land wegnimmt, wärst du auch erstmal sauer auf den. Da gehst  du nicht morgen mit dem ein Bier trinken und sagtst: "alles kein  Problem, darfst du behalten"




Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die Türkei als "der Westen"?


 Sie sind immerhin in der NATO. Also unsere Verbündeten. Und auf der anderen Seite der Welt liegen sie ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natomitglied. Verbündeter von uns. Wird ja so gehandhabt


 
Polen ist auch Nato Mitglied. Trotzdem würde ich Polen nicht als "den Westen" bezeichnen.
Westeuropa, die britischen Inseln, USA und Kanada werden in der Regel als "der Westen" bezeichnet.
Ob man darin Australien und Neuseeland dazu rechnet weiß ich nicht. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle da weder Australien noch Neuseeland irgendwas besetzt haben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Du reitest auch ganz schön auf dem Einverlebt rum.
Denn da die Amis im Irak usw. nicht das Land wollen, sondern nur wirtschaftliche Interessen durchsetzen, fallen sie dieser Definition nach nicht in die Liste der Bösen-andere-Länder-Besetzer. Ach Verzeihung, es heißt befreier.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Du reitest auch ganz schön auf dem Einverlebt rum.
> Denn da die Amis im Irak usw. nicht das Land wollen, sondern nur wirtschaftliche Interessen durchsetzen, fallen sie dieser Definition nach nicht in die Liste der Bösen-andere-Länder-Besetzer. Ach Verzeihung, es heißt befreier.


 
Die USA haben den Irak aber nicht einverleibt. Es ist immer noch ein eigenständiger Staat mit einer gewählten Regierung.

Aber ich sehe schon. Es bringt nichts weil es für das Verhalten Russlands kein Vergleich gibt.
Mal sehen ob die Minderheiten -- zu denen nun auch die Ukrainer gehören -- von Russland geschützt werden -- und wir wissen ja wie Russland seine Minderheiten schützt -- oder ob sie langfristig alle von der Insel verschwinden werden -- was meiner Meinung nach eintreffen wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich sag ja, die haben sich das nicht einverleibt. Weil sie dort andere Interessen haben. (was ich verstehen kann)
Aber macht es das besser unter Vorwänden in ein Land einzufallen um seine wirtschaftlichen Interessen durchzusetzen, nur weil man es danach nicht behalten will.


----------



## gorgi85 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA haben den Irak aber nicht einverleibt. Es ist immer noch ein eigenständiger Staat mit einer gewählten Regierung.
> 
> Aber ich sehe schon. Es bringt nichts weil es für das Verhalten Russlands kein Vergleich gibt.
> Mal sehen ob die Minderheiten -- zu denen nun auch die Ukrainer gehören -- von Russland geschützt werden -- und wir wissen ja wie Russland seine Minderheiten schützt -- oder ob sie langfristig alle von der Insel verschwinden werden -- was meiner Meinung nach eintreffen wird.


 
Israels Politik wird veruteilt, auch im Westen von diversen Politikern u Abgeordneten. Genau so wurden viele Stimmen in Europa laut als die USA den 2. Golfkrieg begangen. So ist das im Westen, jeder darf seine Meinung kund tuen, in Russland landet man im Gulag wenn man eine andere Meinung hat wie Putin ...

Das sind jedenfalls lächerliche Vergleiche als Versuch um das völkerrechtswiedrige Verhalten Russlands zu legitimieren. Israel, Irak, Katalonien oder Venedig, haben so ziemlich granichts mit dem Vorgehen der Russen zu tun, werden aber zur Propagandazwecken gerne als Keule rausgeholt. 

Gefährdette Russen auf der Krim .... glaubt ihr wirklich so seinen Hirnschrott ?


----------



## eVoX (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Hirnschrott?
Nur weil du es nicht siehst und/oder dir die Quellen fehlen...


Russen in der Ukraine...ok etwas provokant mit den Flaggen. Die werden auch ohne Flaggen in Ukraine auf offener Straße zusammengeschlagen
ÐœÐ°Ð¹Ð´Ð°Ð½ÑƒÑ‚Ñ‹Ðµ Ð±Ñ€Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð¼Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ¸ Ð² Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ñ„Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾Ð¼ - YouTube


Russen auf dem Weg zu Krim aus Ukraine. Busse wurden angezündet, auch mit Reisegästen. Frauen und Kinder wurden zusammengeschlagen, Männer sogar komplett ausgezogen. Die versucht haben zu fliehen, wurden erschoßen, einige wurden mit Benzin übergossen und angezündet.
Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ð°. Ð—Ð° ÑƒÐ±Ð¸Ð¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾ Ð»ÑŽÐ´ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ ÐšÐ¾Ñ͠ÑÑƒÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð¯Ñ€Ð¾Ñˆ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð²ÐµÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‚! 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Israels Politik wird veruteilt, auch im Westen von diversen Politikern u Abgeordneten. Genau so wurden viele Stimmen in Europa laut als die USA den 2. Golfkrieg begangen. So ist das im Westen, jeder darf seine Meinung kund tuen, in Russland landet man im Gulag wenn man eine andere Meinung hat wie Putin ...
> 
> Das sind jedenfalls lächerliche Vergleiche als Versuch um das völkerrechtswiedrige Verhalten Russlands zu legitimieren. Israel, Irak, Katalonien oder Venedig, haben so ziemlich granichts mit dem Vorgehen der Russen zu tun, werden aber zur Propagandazwecken gerne als Keule rausgeholt.
> 
> Gefährdette Russen auf der Krim .... glaubt ihr wirklich so seinen Hirnschrott ?


 
Na gut mir ist gerade langweilig, deshalb mach ich es nochmal.

Was wirft der Westen den Russland genau vor? Gehen wir das mal durch.

1. Verletztung der Souveränität und der territorialen Integrität. - Die USA und GB haben die Souveränität und territoriale Integrität des Irak aufs massivstes verletzt. Die von Serbien auch. Die Türkei tut es seit 40 Jahren in Nordzypern.

2. Die Abstimmung auf der Krim verstößt gegen die ukranische Verfassung. - Tja die Absetzung von Janukowitsch auch. Komisch, daran stört sich niemand im Westen.

3. Die Regierung auf der Krim ist illegitim. - Die Regierung in Kiew wurde nicht gewählt und die Abwahl von Janukowtisch verstößt gegen die ukrainische Verfassung. Somit ist die Regierung in Kiew auch illegitim.

4. Das Referendum auf der Krim ist völkerrechtswidrig. - A) Nein ist es nicht. Es deckt sich mit dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. B) Gehen wir davon aus, dass das Stimmt. Dann war die loslösung des Kosovo von Serbien genaus so völkerrechtswidrig.

Tja das sind die Punkte auf die sich Putin bezieht. Und das der Westen hier mit zweierlei Maß misst, nennt man umgangssprachlich auch "Heuchelei". Wäre Russland in der Nato, dürften sie überfallen und morden wie ihnen lustig wäre.

So dann dein Punkt mit Venedig. Wow ich bin mal die komplette Disskusion durchgegangen. NIcht einer hier hat Putin mit Hinweis auf Venedig verteidigt. Der erste der damit kommt, bist du. Also zieht das Argument nicht.
Es gibt keine Gulags mehr in Russland, das war zur Zeiten der Sowjetuion (ich sags ja manche hier sind Mental nie aus dem Kalten Krieg rausgekommen).

Ach in Russland kann man seine Meinung nicht äußern?
Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hier ist sogar vonm Spiegel. Die Quelle sollte doch "genehm" sein.

So im Westen darf mal also seine Meinung äußern und es gibt Stimmen in Europa, die gegen den 2. Golfkrieg waren? Wow, das wird die Angehörigen von 500.000 ermordeten Irakern bestimmt trösten. Schon wieder relativerst du einen Massenmord durch den Westen. 

Wieviele sind auf der Krim schon gestorben? Ich glaube ganze 2 ukrainische Soldaten.


----------



## loser321 (25. März 2014)

Lieber Kaaruzo

Du wirst es nie verstehen, oder? Wenn zwei das gleiche tun ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe.

Wir machen das alles aus ehrenwerten, menschlichen mit empathie behafteten Gründen und natürlich wegen Freiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte.
Aber Russland nur aus verletztem Stolz, Machthunger und weil es die Sowjetunion wiederherstellen will.

Du siehst wir sind die Guten.      

Obama versucht derweil die Situation zu entspannen, während Russland unablässig weiter provoziert.

Obama verhöhnt Russland als Regionalmacht
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ttet-russland-als-regionalmacht-a-960715.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt die Türkei als "der Westen"?


 
In Argumentationen, die die bestimmte Untaten eines bestimmten Akteurs an einem bestimmten Ort damit ""rechtfertigen"", dass irgendwer anders irgendwo anders irgendetwas gemacht hat, wird "irgendwer" meist genauso flexibel definiert, wie "irgendwo" und "irgendwas". Vergleiche hinken in Politik und Geschichte schließlich so gut wie immer zumindest ein Bisschen und wer sich in einem Vergleich festlegt, läuft Gefahr, am Ende doch noch Logik einsetzen zu müssen bzw. mit seiner Argumentation zu scheitern, weil sie eben einfach nicht passte. Mit wachsweicher Grundlage passiert einem so etwas nicht, die wird einfach angepasst.

Derartige Diskussionstaktien zielen in aller Regel ohnehin darauf ab, die Diskussion vom ursprünglichen Thema weg auf einen Sachverhalt zu lenken, mit dem sich der den Vergleich anbringende entweder besser auskennt (bewusste Anwendung - Diskussion "gewinnen" durch Heimvorteil) oder die ihn deutlich mehr/überhaupt interessieren (oft unbewusster Einsatz, man nimmt das Ausgangsthema als Aufhänger, um irgendwelche Untaten, die einen stören, anzukreiden, anstatt dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.)


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Argumentationen, die die bestimmte Untaten eines bestimmten Akteurs an einem bestimmten Ort damit ""rechtfertigen"", dass irgendwer anders irgendwo anders irgendetwas gemacht hat, wird "irgendwer" meist genauso flexibel definiert, wie "irgendwo" und "irgendwas". Vergleiche hinken in Politik und Geschichte schließlich so gut wie immer zumindest ein Bisschen und wer sich in einem Vergleich festlegt, läuft Gefahr, am Ende doch noch Logik einsetzen zu müssen bzw. mit seiner Argumentation zu scheitern, weil sie eben einfach nicht passte. Mit wachsweicher Grundlage passiert einem so etwas nicht, die wird einfach angepasst.
> 
> Derartige Diskussionstaktien zielen in aller Regel ohnehin darauf ab, die Diskussion vom ursprünglichen Thema weg auf einen Sachverhalt zu lenken, mit dem sich der den Vergleich anbringende entweder besser auskennt (bewusste Anwendung - Diskussion "gewinnen" durch Heimvorteil) oder die ihn deutlich mehr/überhaupt interessieren (oft unbewusster Einsatz, man nimmt das Ausgangsthema als Aufhänger, um irgendwelche Untaten, die einen stören, anzukreiden, anstatt dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.)



Ich kann es dir erklären. Die Türkei gehört zur NATO. Ist also unser Verbündeter.
Sie besetzen seit 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig ein fremdes Land, ohne das es zum Auschluss aus der Nato kam oder zu Sanktionen gegen die Türkei.

Jetzt besetzt Russland völkerrechtswidrig ein Land und alle schreien los als wäre der 3 WK ausgebrochen. Zwei tuen das gleiche, aber es ist nich dasselbe. Das nennt man umgangssprachlich Heuchelei. Und das kreide ich an.

Entweder gilt Völkerrecht für alle, oder für keinen. Aber keiner hier konnt mir bisher eine vernüftige, logische Erklärung geben, warum Russland nicht darf, was diverse Länder vor Russland gemacht haben (ohne das sie bestraft wurden).


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ich bin froh, dass in diesem Forum Meinungsfreiheit herscht.
Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass man hier nicht nur eine einseitige Meinung hören will, sondern beide Seiten dieses Konfliktes umfassend betrachten, analysieren, werten und sich darüber austauschen kann. 
Ihr werdet mir sicher zustimmen, dass sich zu jeder Meinung und Sichtweise (egal wie logisch und faktenbasiert oder faktenfern und utopisiert diese auch sein könnte), sich Beispiele oder auch Zustimmendes im Internet finden lässt.
Wenn jemand davon ausgeht, das "Vergangens" in Diskussionen nichts zu suchen hat, so muss das für beide Seiten des Konfliktes gelten und darf nicht nur einseitig anerkannt werden. Solche Vermutungen wie "könnte" usw. muss dann aber auch ein Tabu sein!
Mir ist es lieber, wenn der Leser hier beide Seiten mit all ihren Argumentationen lesen darf und so selbst darüber entscheiden kann, wo er Recht und Unrecht sieht und welche Position er gut informiert mit guten Gewissen einnehmen und vertreten kann.

Wenn hier solche unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zu den Begriffen *"Osten"* und *"Westen"* existieren, sollten wir, damit auch jeder genau weiß, was gemeint ist, uns auf einheitliche Definitionen einigen:
Ich verstehe unter* Osten* die Staaten des Warschauer Paktes und nach deren Auflösung: Russland und alle Länder des ehemaligen Warschauer Paktes, die nicht in die EU oder/und der Nato beigetreten sind.
Ich verstehe unter *Westen* - die Staaten der EU und der Nato.
_Damit gehörte Polen früher zum Osten und heute zum Westen._
_Die Türkei ist  in der Nato und gehört damit zum Westen._ 
Können sich alle hier im Thread auf diese Begriffsklärung einigen oder gibt es Einwände?

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
*Der "Westen" hatte großes Interesse an der Ukraine und die USA wollte die Ukraine als Natomitglied.* Leider lehnte die frühere Regierung unter Janukowitsch das Assiziierungsabkommen mit der EU ab und zeigte sich Russland-orientiert.
Der Westen konnte dieses "Nein" der Ukraine nicht akzeptieren. Hätte der Westen das "Nein" akzeptiert oder hätte Janukowitsch sich dem Westen aufgeschlossen gezeigt und die Ukraine an den Westen "verkauft", hätte es keinen Putsch gegeben, Janukowitsch wäre noch im Amt und die Krim wäre noch ukrainisch.
Doch da der Westen das "Nein" nicht akzeptierte.....
  ....wurden Regierungsgegner Janukowitsch's finanziell vom Westen unterstützt. Nach Aussage der USA sponserten sie dafür über 5 Milliarden Dollar in die Ukraine. Man munkelt darüber, dass sogar Rechtsextreme von der Nato im Ausland ausgebildet wurden. Bedeutsame westliche Politiker nahmen persönlich und vor Ort Kontakt zu den angeworbenen ukrainischen  Regierungsgegnern auf und sprachen ihnen Unterstützung zu. Die Presse berichtete über diese Besuche. Die regierungsfeindlichen Demonstrationen begannen erst friedlich und wurden auch hier mit Besuchen westlicher Politiker unterstützt. Da mit friedlichen Demonstrationen keine Regierung gestürzt werden kann, wurden diese immer gewalttätiger. Die westliche Presse heizte dieses Thema der armen Ukrainer und der undemokratischen Janukowitsch-Regierung hoch und von dem gut militärisch ausgebildeten und formierten Rechtsextremen, die sich auf die schlecht ausgerüstete Polizei mit brutaler Gewalt stürzte, wurde fast gar nicht berichtet. Es wurde von der Janukowitsch-Regierung kein Millitär eingesetzt. 
Dann wurden Ukrainer auf beiden Seiten erschossen und wer genau geschossen hat, ist trotz der mächtigen Propaganda gegen Janukowitsch weiterhin unklar. Untersucht wurde nicht, wer diese Scharfschützen waren und die gegenwärtige "Übergangsregierung" hat auch kein Interesse daran.
Janukowitsch musste, da sein Leben in Gefahr war, fliehen. 
Die Regierung sollte den Präsidenten "abwählen". Trotz "bewaffneter Bedrohung" wurde die erforderliche Stimmzahl zur Abwahl nicht erreicht. Das Wahlergebnis wurde ignoriert und eine neue Regierung ernannt, die der Westen sofort anerkannte.
_Für mich ist das ein Auftragsputsch_! Der Westen hat ihn finanziert, unterstützt und geleitet! Der Westen hat weiterhin gegen jedes Recht die Absetzung Janukowitsch's befürwortet und damit die Verfassung der Ukraine mit Füßen getreten!
Warum konnte der Westen keine Neuwahlen abwarten? Wenn es die Menschen in der Ukraine wirklich so schlecht durch Janukowitsch hatten, hätten sie ihn nicht wieder gewählt!
Warum hat es der Westen jetzt so eilig mit den Verträgen und kann nicht auf freie Wahlen warten und dann mit einer richtigen Regierung Verträge abschließen?

*Der Osten (speziell Russland und Putin) verfolgte *sehr wohl die Machenschaften des Westens in der Ukraine. Putin mischte sich nicht in die ukrainischen Angelegenheiten ein, warnte den Westen jedoch. Russland berichtete aus der Regierungssicht der nach der Verfassung der Ukraine gesetzmäßigen Regierung Janukowitsch's in ihren Medien über die Ukraine und nicht aus der Sicht der vom Westen bezahlten Putschisten.
Erst nachdem die Putschistenregierung vom Westen gegen jedes Recht anerkannt war, tauchten auf der Krim russische Soldaten auf. Zum einen mussten die russischen Waffen und Flotte vor Verbrechern geschützt werden, zum anderen äußerte die Putschregierung von Anfang an ihre Russland-feindliche Einstellung und es gab gewalttätige Übergriffe auf Russen.
Wir kennen den Ablauf auf der Krim - viel Propaganda gegen Putin, ein Referendum mit eindeutigem Wahlergebnis, 2 Tote - die ein Ukrainer dort getötet hat, Krimtatarisch nun als 2. Amtssprache auf der Krim. 


Es mag unterschiedliche Meinungen geben, ob Putin damit gegen Recht verstoßen hat oder nicht, denn es bleibt eine Auslegungssache und auch westliche Politiker sehen dies sehr unterschiedlich.
Niemand kann aber leugnen, dass er das Wohlwollen der Krimbewohner hatte und in "ihrem" Interesse handelte.

Der Westen hat sich bewusst in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine eingemischt, einen Putsch in Auftrag gegeben, Janukowitsch's Regierung gestürzt,  die Verfassung der Ukraine missachtet und Faschisten direkt / indirekt in diese Regierung gesetzt und ist für die Toten dieses Putsches und der damit entstandenen Unruhen in der gesamten Ukraine verantwortlich. Sie tollerieren die Übergriffe auf ukrainische Bürger russischer Herkunft und schüren Hass auf Russland. 
Die Bewohner der Ostukraine wollen nicht zum "Westen" sondern nun unbedingt zu Russland gehören. Rechtsextreme werden mit Bussen in die Ostukraine geschickt, um dort einzuschüchtern.
Klar will der Westen nicht nur die Westukraine mit ihren Kornfeldern, sondern die Industrie und die Bodenschätze der Ostukraine, nachdem ihnen die Krim schon durch die Finger gerutscht ist und sie so viel Geld und Intrigen in dieses Land investiert haben.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum man sich hier über "mögliche" Diskriminierungen der Krimtataren durch Putin solche Sorgen macht, wo Putin gerade Krimtatarisch zur Amtssprache auf der Krim machte und nichts auf diese Möglichkeit hindeutet und vor den stattfindenen Diskriminierungen in der Ukraine  (Ukrainer und dort lebenden Russen werden diskriminiert, drangsaliert) die Augen verschließt!
Hätte die USA ihre 5 Milliarden Dollar nicht lieber ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung geben können? z.B. Detroit oder verdient man so nicht genug Geld?

Ich sehe, wie überall Hass gegen Russland geschürt wird, höre wie die "Russen" ausgerottet werden sollen, die ukrainische Armee baut sich an Russlands Grenzen auf und die von den USA bezahlte Putschregierung fordert die Nato auf, in ihr Land zu kommen und Russland anzugreifen!

*Ich will keinen KRIEG!!!!!!!!*


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum hat es der Westen jetzt so eilig mit den Verträgen und kann nicht auf freie Wahlen warten und dann mit einer richtigen Regierung Verträge abschließen?



Hier wird der springende Punkt angesprochen. Der Westen weiss das etwas faul ist und das die Wahlen nicht unbedingt so ausgehen wie von ihm gewünscht. Deshalb werden schnell Fakten geschaffen.

Wen er nämlich daran glauben würde, das die Leute das unterstützen würden, könnte man problemlos bis nach den Wahlen warten mit den Verträgen, tut er aber nicht. 

Oder kann mir jemand einen plausiblen Grund nennen warum das jetzt so schnell gehen musste? Mit einer Übergangsregierung?

Jazenjuk ruft die Ukrainer zur Einheit auf, ernennt aber gleichzeitig Alexander Sytsch zum Verantwortlichen für den "Schutz der nationalen Minderheiten".
Vizepremier Alexander Sytsch gehört zur Swoboda, kein Wunder das die Leute wütend werden.

Was aber noch viel interessanter ist, es werden jetzt da das ganze als gescheitert angesehen werden kann, viele kritische Artikel und Studien publiziert. So schnell kann es gehen.

" Dass die Regierung in Kiew, ein Konglomerat aus pragmatischen Dilettanten, dubiosen Oligarchen und hemmungslosen Ultranationalisten, die Ukraine nicht stabilisieren kann. Und dass sie damit unweigerlich zum Scheitern verurteilt ist."

"Die Autoren der Studie bezweifeln, ob die für den 25. Mai angekündigten Präsidentenwahlen stattfinden können. Sie halten es für fraglich, ob es der Regierung gelingen werde, "ein Maß an Stabilität zu gewährleisten, das ausreicht, die Wahl ordnungsgemäß durchführen zu können"."


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ng-ist-zum-scheitern-verurteilt-a-960461.html

Ich habe vor etlichen Seiten geschrieben das ich nicht an Wahlen glaube. Der Meinung bin ich immer noch. Jetzt wird versucht mit dem was man hat, so viele Fakten wie möglich zu schaffen. Also ich bin baff ab soviel Demokratieverständnis.

Mit dieser Aktion hat die EU viel verspielt. Ich glaube nicht das ihnen das bewusst ist, aber viele Menschen werden sie jetzt mit anderen Augen sehen. Absolut US hörig, eine Politik gegen die Interessen der Menschen betreibend, wen es sein muss Zusammenarbeit mit Faschisten und ihr Verständnis von Demokratie. Das war ein riesen Fehler, keine Ahnung wie man so blöd sein kann.

Jemand schrieb das sie in dieser verfahrenen Situation eigentlich nichts mehr richtig machen kann.

Um die Ukraine jetzt zu stabilisieren bräuchte es viel Geld und möglichst wenige, das Volk betreffende, Auflagen.
Das dass aber ein Ding der unmöglichkeit ist, weil sonst die Leute in den Trojka-Auflagen geplagten Ländern amok laufen, sollte klar sein. Die EU hat sich richtig in die sch..... geritten, ein Viasko sondergleichen. Sie kann nur noch verlieren. 

Einen schönen Tag wünscht 
loser321

P.s.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ttet-russland-als-regionalmacht-a-960715.html

" Auch die USA übten Einfluss auf ihre Nachbarn aus, sagte Obama weiter. "Wir müssen sie aber in der Regel nicht überfallen, um eine starke kooperative Beziehung zu ihnen zu haben."

Leidet er jetzt an völligem Realitätsverlust?

Was ist mit der Invasion in der Schweinebucht und militärischen Angriff auf Kuba 1961, um die Fidel Castro zu stürzen? Oder der Einmarsch von 42'000 Marines 1965 in die Dominikanische Republik, um Präsidenten Juan Bosch zu stürzen und eine Militärjunta einzusetzen? Oder die militärische Invasion von Grenada 1983, um daraus eine US-Militärstützpunkt zu machen? Oder die militärische Invasion in Panama 1989, um Präsident Noriega zu entfernen und nach Amerika zu entführen? 2004 sind US-Soldaten auch in Haiti einmarschiert, wegen dem Sturz von Präsident Jean-Bertrand Aristide.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir erklären. Die Türkei gehört zur NATO. Ist also unser Verbündeter.
> Sie besetzen seit 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig ein fremdes Land, ohne das es zum Auschluss aus der Nato kam oder zu Sanktionen gegen die Türkei.
> 
> Jetzt besetzt Russland völkerrechtswidrig ein Land und alle schreien los als wäre der 3 WK ausgebrochen. Zwei tuen das gleiche, aber es ist nich dasselbe. Das nennt man umgangssprachlich Heuchelei. Und das kreide ich an.
> ...


 
Ständig hörst du hier Gründe. Das hier ist Europa und nicht Türkei oder naher Osten, wäre schon mal ein Grund. Dazu ist die Ukraine ein suveräner Staat. Zudem hat es Partnerschatfsabkommen mit der Nato. Die Gesinnung ist westlich orientiert, das Land grenzt mit dem Westen, das Land will in den Westen das Land ist somit praktisch Teil des Westens bzw auf dem besten Weg dort hin. 

Wieso sollte jemand in USA, England, Frankreich oder Deutschland, einfach dabei zuschauen wenn westlich-orientierte Zilivisation unterjocht wird von so primitiver Aussenpolitik eines schlechten Verlierers wie Putin ?

Keiner wird hier zuschauen sondern der Ukraine helfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ständig hörst du hier Gründe. Das hier ist Europa und nicht Türkei oder naher Osten, wäre schon mal ein Grund. Dazu ist die Ukraine ein suveräner Staat. Zudem hat es Partnerschatfsabkommen mit der Nato. Die Gesinnung ist westlich orientiert, das Land grenzt mit dem Westen, das Land will in den Westen das Land ist somit praktisch Teil des Westens bzw auf dem besten Weg dort hin.
> 
> Wieso sollte jemand in USA, England, Frankreich oder Deutschland, einfach dabei zuschauen wenn westlich-orientierte Zilivisation unterjocht wird von so primitiver Aussenpolitik eines schlechten Verlierers wie Putin ?
> 
> Keiner wird hier zuschauen sondern der Ukraine helfen.


 
Kannst du nicht lesen? Bist resistent gegen Fakten?

Ob Völkerrechtsverletzung im Nahen Osten, der Türkei, Europa oder sonst wo stattfinden ist keine Ausrede. Völkerrechtsverletzung ist Völkerrechtsverletzung, egal wo es begangen wird. Also ist das kein Grund.

Zypern ist übrigens ein europäischer Staat, was ist eigentlich jetzt mit deiner Erklärung? Da wurde ein europäischer Staat überfallen, warum intervenieren wir nicht gegen die Türkei, erklär mir das mal bitte.

Fakt ist, du kannst nach wie vor keine plausiblen Gründe nennen, warum Russland nicht darf, was USA, GB und viele andere westliche Staaten vorher gemacht haben. Und das nenne ich weiterhin Heuchelei. Entweder gilt Völkerrecht für alle, oder für keinen.

Wer das anders sieht und nicht plausibel begründen kann, ist ein Heuchler und lebt Doppelmoral.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Habe nur den ersten Satz deines Textes gelesen um zu erkennen dass du keine Ahnung hast. Nein, es ist übrigens ein Unterschied ob die Ukraine oder ein Irak angegriffen wird. Genau so ist es für Russland ein Unterschied ob Weissrussland oder der Mexiko angegriffen wird. Die Ukraine wird als westgesinnter Staat in Europa erachtet. Nach gefühlten 5 Wiederholungen sollte man das allmählich kappiert haben ...


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Habe nur den ersten Satz deines Textes gelesen um zu erkennen dass du keine Ahnung hast...


 
Warum unterstellst du eigentlich hier jedem, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, keine Ahnung zu haben?

Ersetzen solche persönlichen Angriffe sachliche Argumente, die du seit gefühlten 20 Seiten nicht mehr vorbringen kannst?

Übrigens machen deine Beiträge langsam den Eindruck, als wären sie vom Propagandaministerium unseres Stasi 2.0 Systems verfasst.

Wenn da nicht die massiven Rechtschreibfehler wären, die den Text fast immer unleserlich machen...


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Habe nur den ersten Satz deines Textes gelesen um zu erkennen dass du keine Ahnung hast. Nein, es ist übrigens ein Unterschied ob die Ukraine oder ein Irak angegriffen wird. Genau so ist es für Russland ein Unterschied ob Weissrussland oder der Mexiko angegriffen wird. Die Ukraine wird als westgesinnter Staat in Europa erachtet. Nach gefühlten 5 Wiederholungen sollte man das allmählich kappiert haben ...



Ich suche immer noch eine Antwort auf die Frage warum man jetzt schnell mit der "Übergangsregierung" Verträge abschliessen muss und nicht warten kann bis richtig gewählt wird. Das soll ja schon im Mai sein.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Weil man vollendete Tatsachen schaffen will. Wenns so weiterläuft wie gedacht, dann wird die Ukraine rechtzeitig in die "Schutzbündnisse" EU und NATO eingepflegt, bevor überhaupt gewählt wurde; gegen wen die gerichtet sind, sollte jedem klar sein.
Aber hey, der "Westen" (Obama? Angie? Rasmussen? Soros?) und die vielgeliebte "Opposition" (ja wer denn eigentlich? Die Gasprinzessin? Doktor Eisenfaust? Swoboda?) können ja kein Agressor sein, nur Putin ist der Böse. 

Einfaches Schwarz/Weiß-Denken hilft in diesem Konflikt nicht. Wer blind und unreflektiert ins eine oder andere Horn stößt, ist der jeweiligen Propaganda schlichtweg auf den Leim gegangen. Das, was aktuell geschieht, ist ein deutliches Beispiel für die Lagerbildung, das Kalte-Krieg-Denken (primär des Westens) und die vollständige Missachtung des Westens für den natürlich moralisch zu unterminierenden "Gegner". 
100 Jahre nach dem 1. WK riskieren unsere westlichen "Friedenstauben" mitsamt ihrem Friedensnobelpreisträger einen weiteren Kalten oder gar einen Heißen Krieg!


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

Ja so ist es, aber darf man das, einfach so Fakten schaffen? Ich dachte das sei voll Putin. 

Und ob dieser Haufen dort wirklich die Handlungsfähigkeit besitzt, faire Wahlen abzuhalten, darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## aloha84 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

@beren
Putin in den Himmel zu loben ist aber sicher auch nicht der richtige Weg.
"Weil man Tatsachen schaffen will...." das trifft auch exakt auf Putin zu, er hat sie sogar schon geschaffen!
Und das mit seinem Einmarsch nicht alles Rechtens war, weiß er selbst am besten. Bester Beweis waren die Soldaten ohne Länderkennung die auf der Krim aufmarschierten, das sei eine "Bürgerwehr" ohne Bezug zum russischen Militär hat er verlauten lassen -->
Gut dass er das Kasperletheater nach ein paar Tagen aufgeklärt hat, und seine regulären Truppen hat einmarschieren lassen.
"Einmarschieren" --> genau das ist es übrigens wenn ein Land die Grenzen eines anderen Landes nicht aktzeptiert und ein Gebiet besetzt!
"Zum Schutz der russischen Bevölkerung", natürlich bevor überhaupt ein Schutz nötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @beren
> Putin in den Himmel zu loben ist aber sicher auch nicht der richtige Weg.


 Ich bitte doch darum, meinen Post nicht misszuverstehen, wie ich sagte:


> Einfaches Schwarz/Weiß-Denken hilft in diesem Konflikt nicht. Wer blind  und unreflektiert ins eine oder andere Horn stößt, ist der jeweiligen  Propaganda schlichtweg auf den Leim gegangen.


Ja, Putin hat gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen, ja, er ist widerrechtlich in der Krim einmarschiert und ja, eine freie Abstimmung sieht anders aus.
Jedoch darf man dabei nicht vergessen, was die Ursache für sein Handeln war - der gewaltsame Putsch (die erste Schaffung einer Tatsache) gegen Janukowitsch (der natürlich genausowenig wie Putin verklärt werden darf), der vom Westen gesteuert wurde. Die Wahlen Ende des Jahres konnten nicht abgewartet werden, da das Ziel einer der EU und der NATO freundlich gesonnenen Regierung unrealistisch war. Daher stürzte man gewaltsam die Regierung.

Ich bitte dich, Dir allein mal die Person Timoschenko (aktuell: Aufruf zum Mord, Genozid und letztlich auch einem Dritten Weltkrieg; daher verfolgt sie unerbittlich die Anbindung der Ukraine an EU und NATO) und das Vorgehen unserer parteinahen Stiftungen (z. B. KAS, FNS) bzgl. Maidan, Klitschko und Timoschenko etwas durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.

Wie gesagt, weder ist Putin ein Engel noch ein Teufel noch ist der Westen ein Friedensbewahrer. Die graue Masse an Lügen und Propaganda beider Seiten zu durchdringen ist dabei manchmal schwer.


----------



## debalz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens machen deine Beiträge langsam den Eindruck, als wären sie vom Propagandaministerium unseres Stasi 2.0 Systems verfasst.



unser Stasi 2.0 System , da weiß ich mal wieder nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll - willst du die Menschen beleidigen die wirklich unter der Stasi gelitten haben indem du das mit solchen Aussagen verharmlost?


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

Nato erweitert nicht, alle wollen zu ihr...

An diesem Ziel wird schon länger gearbeitet. ZB gibt es die Organisation "Mission Ukraine to NATO" im NATO-Hauptquartier 

http://mfa.gov.ua/en/about-mfa/abroad/missions/448

Noch etwas Wiki gefällig?

"Im Rahmen der Verhandlungen zur deutschen Wiedervereinigung im Jahre 1990 hatte es Zusagen westlicher Außenminister, federführend von Hans-Dietrich Genscher, an die sowjetische Seite unter Michail Gorbatschow gegeben, wonach eine Erweiterung der NATO infolge der Wiedervereinigung nicht betrieben werde. Die seitdem vom Westen betriebene Politik der NATO-Osterweiterung wird bis heute auf russischer Seite in allen politischen Lagern als Vertragsbruch des Westens wahrgenommen."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Osterweiterung


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Habe nur den ersten Satz deines Textes gelesen um zu erkennen dass du keine Ahnung hast. Nein, es ist übrigens ein Unterschied ob die Ukraine oder ein Irak angegriffen wird. Genau so ist es für Russland ein Unterschied ob Weissrussland oder der Mexiko angegriffen wird. Die Ukraine wird als westgesinnter Staat in Europa erachtet. Nach gefühlten 5 Wiederholungen sollte man das allmählich kappiert haben ...



1. Nein es ist kein Unterschied. Ein souveräner Staat ist ein souveräner Staat, und eine Völkerrechtsverletzung ist eine Völkerrechtsverletzung. Es ist völlig egal, ob in Amerika, Europa, Asien, Afrika oder Australien. Völkerrecht (und dazu gehört die Souveräntität eines Landes) gilt überall und uneingeschränkt. Die einzige legale Möglichkeit für einen Waffeneinsatz ist ein Beschluss der UN. 

Das du aber unterscheidest ob es in Europa passiert oder nicht, das entlarvt ein sehr zynisches und krankes Bild von dir. Unterm Strich sagst du damit, das Menschen außerhalb Europas Menschen zweiter Klasse sind, und dass der Einmarsch in den Irak halt nicht so schlimm ist wie der Einmarsch auf der Krim, weil der Irak "nur" ein Land im Nahen Osten ist.

Wie man eine derart menschenfeindliche Einstellung haben kann, enzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich hoffe du musst mal mit einem Angehörigen der über 500.000 ermordeten Iraker sprechen.

2. Gehen wir mal kurz auf deine krude These ein. Also du sagst, wenn Europa betroffen ist, dann ist es was anderes.

Ok. Das europäische Land Zypern wurde vom NATO-Staat Türkei völkerrechtswidrig überfallen und der Nordteil wird sein nunmehr 40 Jahren besetzt. Hier in Europa. Warum werden wir nicht tätig? Wo sind die Sanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G20 gegen die Türkei?

Das europäische Land Serbien (welches übrigend dichter an uns liegt, als die Ukraine) wurden von mehren NATO-Staaten (einschließlich Deutschland) völkerrechtswidrig angegriffen und der Landesteil Kosovo, wurde Serbien geraubt.

Auch hier meine Frage. Warum gibt es hier keine Sanktionen oder Ausschlüsse?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> [...]  Nein, es ist übrigens ein Unterschied ob die Ukraine oder ein Irak angegriffen wird. Genau so ist es für Russland ein Unterschied ob Weissrussland oder der Mexiko angegriffen wird. Die Ukraine wird als westgesinnter Staat in Europa erachtet. [...]


 Ach, wo ist denn der Unterschied?
Haben die Menschen dort etwa weniger Rechte in deiner Weltanschauung?
Ist es deshalb dort in ordnung und da nicht?

Oder ist es nur, weil Putin=generell der Böse?

Nach gefühlten 100 Aufforderungen konntest du immer noch nicht erklären, wieso einige Länder etwas dürfen, was andere nicht dürfen.
Es kommen immer nur die gleichen Wiederholungen um von der eigentlichen Frage abzulenken.

Also: Wieso dürfen einige Länder das Völkerrecht deiner Meinung nach verletzen und andere nicht?


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also: Wieso dürfen einige Länder das Völkerrecht deiner Meinung nach verletzen und andere nicht?


 
Kein Land darf das Völkerrecht verletzen.
Wer auch immer das macht muss dafür bestraft und geächtet werden. 
Aber Wunschvorstellung und Realität sind nun mal zwei paar Schuhe.
China verletzt das Völkerrecht seit Jahrzehnten durch die Besetzung Tibets aber dafür interessiert sich auch niemand weil die Geschäfte mit China wichtiger sind.
Das kannst du auch noch auf Menschenrechte ausdehnen. 
Länder die die Menschenrechte verletzen sollten ebenfalls geächtet und gemieden werden.
Passiert aber auch hier nicht weil wirtschaftliche Aspekte immer im Vorgrund stehen.

Und das wird auch im Fall Russland so sein.
Die EU meckert zwar aber am Ende wird nichts bei raus kommen weil die wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen zu Russland wichtiger sind.
Und Putin weiß das natürlich.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Also: Wieso dürfen einige Länder das Völkerrecht deiner Meinung nach verletzen und andere nicht?


 
 Wie Threshold schon sagte, dass Völkerrecht spielt keine Rolle.

 Hier geht es letztendlich um wirtschaftliche Interessen, solange der Rubel/Dollar rollt

 ist doch alles bestens.

 Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, woher der Herr Putin, hunderte Millionen Dollar herhat,
 das Gehalt als russischer Präsident dürfte nicht so hoch ausfallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir erklären. Die Türkei gehört zur NATO. Ist also unser Verbündeter.
> Sie besetzen seit 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig ein fremdes Land, ohne das es zum Auschluss aus der Nato kam oder zu Sanktionen gegen die Türkei.
> ...
> Entweder gilt Völkerrecht für alle, oder für keinen. Aber keiner hier konnt mir bisher eine vernüftige, logische Erklärung geben, warum Russland nicht darf, was diverse Länder vor Russland gemacht haben (ohne das sie bestraft wurden).


 
Und weiter?
Wieso sollte dir jemand erklären / erklären können, warum der eine (nicht) darf, was ein anderer (nicht) gemacht hat? Wenn du darüber diskutieren willst, warum die türkische Besetzung Zyperns zu ächten ist, dann mach einen Thread dazu auf (in Anbetracht der aktuellen Lage in der Türkei kanns auch gleich eine vollständige Unterdrückung-unter-türkischer-Regierung-Liste werden). Hier geht es darum, warum die Besetzung der Krim durch Russland inakzeptabel ist.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn hier solche unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zu den Begriffen *"Osten"* und *"Westen"* existieren, sollten wir, damit auch jeder genau weiß, was gemeint ist, uns auf einheitliche Definitionen einigen:
> Ich verstehe unter* Osten* die Staaten des Warschauer Paktes und nach deren Auflösung: Russland und alle Länder des ehemaligen Warschauer Paktes, die nicht in die EU oder/und der Nato beigetreten sind.
> Ich verstehe unter *Westen* - die Staaten der EU und der Nato.
> _Damit gehörte Polen früher zum Osten und heute zum Westen._
> ...



Solange wir im jetzt bleiben, würde die Definition funktionieren - aber ich verstehe nicht, warum sie an Stelle von "NATO+EU" verwenden sollte. Letztere beschreibt offensichtlich genau den gleichen Kreis und ist auch für Leute verständlich, die dieses definierende Post nicht in Erinnerung haben.
(für Diskussionen über vergangene Ereignisse ist die Definition unbrauchbar, da Länder von einer Gruppe in die anderen wechseln. Wenn man man also z.B. von der Aufnahme Litauens in die NATO spräche, dann wäre vollkommen unverständlich, ob da "der Westen" -EU/NATO-, "der Westen" -Litauen- oder "der Osten" -Litauen- die treibende Kraft war.)




> *Der "Westen" hatte großes Interesse an der Ukraine und die USA wollte die Ukraine als Natomitglied.*



Das "der Westen" (die NATO) "großes" Interesse an der Ukraine hätte, wäre mir nicht bekannt. Im Gegenteil, etwaigen Annäherungsgesprächen waren derart viele Partner abgeneigt, dass nicht mal die -normalerweise tonangebende- USA sich durchsetzen konnte. Und "der Westen" (EU - wirds deutlich, warum dieser Begriff sinnlos ist?) hat sich für die Ukraine auch nur immer dann interessiert, wenn Russland versucht hat, Einfluss zu nehmen. Selbst Janukowitschs höchst fragwürdige Innenpolitik, die diverse Menschenrechtsorganisationen zu Protesten veranlasst hat, erntete von europäischen Politikern wenig mehr, als eine gehobene Augenbraue.



> Leider lehnte die frühere Regierung unter Janukowitsch das Assiziierungsabkommen mit der EU ab und zeigte sich Russland-orientiert.
> Der Westen konnte dieses "Nein" der Ukraine nicht akzeptieren. Hätte der Westen das "Nein" akzeptiert oder hätte Janukowitsch sich dem Westen aufgeschlossen gezeigt und die Ukraine an den Westen "verkauft", hätte es keinen Putsch gegeben, Janukowitsch wäre noch im Amt und die Krim wäre noch ukrainisch.
> Doch da der Westen das "Nein" nicht akzeptierte.....
> ....wurden Regierungsgegner Janukowitsch's finanziell vom Westen unterstützt. Nach Aussage der USA sponserten sie dafür über 5 Milliarden Dollar in die Ukraine.



Kannst du diese (und diverse folgende) Unterstellung(en) langsam mal belegen?





loser321 schrieb:


> Hier wird der springende Punkt angesprochen. Der Westen weiss das etwas faul ist und das die Wahlen nicht unbedingt so ausgehen wie von ihm gewünscht. Deshalb werden schnell Fakten geschaffen.
> 
> Wen er nämlich daran glauben würde, das die Leute das unterstützen würden, könnte man problemlos bis nach den Wahlen warten mit den Verträgen, tut er aber nicht.
> 
> Oder kann mir jemand einen plausiblen Grund nennen warum das jetzt so schnell gehen musste?



Die Ukraine ist jetzt pleite, nicht in einem halben Jahr. Entweder man schenkt ihr etwas (will in vollem Umfange niemand) oder man vereinbart Gegenleistungen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Land darf das Völkerrecht verletzen.
> Wer auch immer das macht muss dafür bestraft und geächtet werden.
> Aber Wunschvorstellung und Realität sind nun mal zwei paar Schuhe.
> China verletzt das Völkerrecht seit Jahrzehnten durch die Besetzung Tibets aber dafür interessiert sich auch niemand weil die Geschäfte mit China wichtiger sind.
> ...


 Seh ich auch so. 
Nur gorgi macht da ja irgendwelche Unterschiede. Die einen dürfen es die anderen nicht, kann man auch alles nicht vergleichen, ist was anderes, bla bla, höre ich da nur. 
Jetzt wüsste ich endlich mal gerne wieso es seiner Meinung nach bei den einen ok ist und bei den anderen nicht.

@Adi
Bin auch der Meinung, dass es hier nicht um Demokratie oder Freiheit oder irgenwelche Völker/Menschenrechte geht. Es geht um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Siehe auch meine Signatur. 
Aber auch das sieht gorgi ja anders. Es hat ja niemand wirtschaftliche oder militärische Interessen an der Ukraine. Es geht hier nur um das Völkerrecht und die Freiheit der Krim.  Zumindest glaubt er das.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *schlumpi13*
> ...


Da in den Medien (Zeitungen und im TV-Nachrichtensendungen) insbesondere "*der Westen*" und ab und an "der Osten" auch so genannt werden und die gesamte Bevölkerung Deutschlands diese Begriffe täglich mehrmals hören, lesen, verstehen und zuordnen muss, denke ich nicht, dass die Leser dieses Forums damit überfordert werden!
Es steht ja jedem hier frei, welche Begriffe - ob "Westen" und "Osten" oder EU/Nato und Russland etc. er in seinen Beiträgen verwenden will.
Wer hier schreibt und liest ist politisch interessiert und kennt sich auch sicher mit "Litauen" aus. 
In Wikipedia ist auch das Aufnahmedatum der einzelnen Länder in die Nato nachzulesen.
NATO

Hier *nur* ein Beispiel für das Verwenden des Begriffes "der Westen" in nur einem Artikel -* 7 mal "der Westen"*
Helmut Schmidt verteidigt in Krim-Krise Putins Ukraine-Kurs - SPIEGEL ONLINE






> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Begriff "der Westen" nicht für die EU genutzt, sondern für EU und Nato! USA habe ich für USA genutzt und nicht für EU oder Nato. 
Du hast Recht, wer die EU meint, sollte auch EU schreiben.

Im "kalten Krieg" wussten wir alle, welches Interesse der Westen am Osten und der Osten am Westen hatte. Jeder sah im anderen den größten Feind.
In den Schulen lernten die Kinder, wie böse der Kommunismus ( Westen)  und der Kapitalismus ( Osten) waren. 
Ich möchte hier keinen Vortrag über Kommunismus, Kapitalismus, Wettrüsten, Spionage, Propaganda etc. halten, ich setzte das Wissen darüber hier im Thread voraus.

Erst mit/durch Gorbatschow entspannte sich die Situation der "Totfeinde" entscheidend! Gorbatschow sah die "Menschen" auf beiden Seiten. Er brachte die größte Annäherung, die diese "Fronten" je hatten. Erst durch ihn wurde die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands möglich! Er brachte dem Westen Vertrauen entgegen! Er vertraute auf Versprechen....

Mir ist *nicht* bekannt, dass der Westen schon aus geopolitischen Gründen* kein* Interesse an der Ukraine hatte. Mir ist jedoch bekannt, dass einige Länder vor Jahren noch Bedenken hatten, sich zu forsch diesem Ziel zu nähern. Durch den wachsenden Einfluß der USA in der Nato und da sich die Ukraine stärker wieder Russland zuwenden wollte, hat sich dies leider geändert.
Mission of Ukraine to Nato http://http://mfa.gov.ua/en/about-mfa/abroad/missions/448
Bereits 2004 gab es in der Ukraine Wahlbetrug durch Juschtschenko - "von den westlichen Staaten und der USA bezahlt". Dies wurde damals schon  als *Putschversuch* bewertet.


Eine "höchst fragwürdige Innenpolitik" gehört vielleicht verurteilt, aber gibt niemandem das Recht, in diesem Staat einen Auftragsputsch anzuzetteln und die Verfassung dieses Landes mit Füßen zu treten!
Welche diversen Menschenrechtsorganisationen wurden durch Janokowitsch's Innenpolitik zu Protesten veranlasst?
Ich bin da leider nicht sehr gut informiert drüber.






> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ich habe zu diesem Thema mal meine bereits geschriebenen Beiträge herausgesucht.*



			
				schlumpi13 schrieb am 19.3. schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Beweise" hättest du in diesem Thread in den Quellen finden können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			
				schlumpi13 schrieb am 20.3. schrieb:
			
		

> hier sind die links dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Unterstellungen"?
Wem unterstelle ich was?
Ich beziehe mich mit meiner Aussage auf Fakten. 
Stimmen diese Fakten nicht?
5 Milliarden - "um  der Ukraine"Sicherheit", "Demokratie" und "Wohlstand" zu garantieren" *!
*Miss Nuland sprach natürlich nicht von einem Auftragsputsch. Janukowitsch's Regierung hat dieses Geld von den USA für sein Land  nicht erhalten.
Wer bekam es? Wen besuchte Miss Nuland in der Ukraine? Mit wem zeigte sich  Miss Nuland solidarisch?
Hat sie in der Ukraine Kindergärten errichtet? Nein! Aber sie hat Cookies auf dem Maidan verteilt. 

Miss Nulands Aussage hätte klarer und eindeutiger nicht sein können!
Diese 5 Milliarden wurden in diesen Auftragsputsch investiert! 


Schon 2004 hatte der Westen Geld in einen ukrainischen Präsidenten investiert! (siehe oben)
* 
*Laut Wikipedia:



> *Hintergrund*
> 
> Die Orange Revolution baut auf einem Muster auf, das zuerst in Jugoslawien entwickelt wurde, um die Regierung mit Slobodan Milošević zu stürzen, welches in Form der sogenannten Rosenrevolution in Georgien  weitergeführt wurde. Obwohl diese Umstürze spontan wirkten, waren sie  Resultate einer umfangreichen Untergrundtätigkeit, Konspiration und  Zusammenarbeit innerhalb oppositioneller Gruppen. Jedem Umsturz ging  eine Wahl voraus, bei der die prowestliche Opposition verlor, woraufhin  Demonstrationen und andere Aktionen erfolgten. Bei all diesen Vorgängen  waren studentische Aktivisten und Akademiker führend beteiligt, auch die  ukrainische Pora! besteht fast nur aus Studenten. Die bisher bekannteste Umsturzbewegung war Otpor, eine Bewegung junger Leute und Studenten, die half, den prowestlichen Vojislav Kostunica in Serbien an die Macht zu bringen. In Georgien 2003 wurde die analoge Bewegung Kmara benannt. Eine bis jetzt erfolglose Bewegung in Weißrussland heißt Subr. Sie trat 2004 bei den dortigen Wahlen in Erscheinung. In der Ukraine arbeitet die Studentenbewegung Pora!  für den Umsturz, sie gilt in den ukrainischen Medien und bei den  Sicherheitskräften als Terrororganisation. Sechs Pora-Aktivisten sind  Mitte November 2004 wegen Terrorismusverdacht verhaftet worden, da bei  ihnen Sprengstoff, Zünder und eine Granate gefunden wurden. Die Pora,  westliche Regierungen und die Anhänger von Juschtschenko hingegen halten  die Pora nicht für eine terroristische Organisation.
> Die Aktivisten dieser Bewegungen wurden in den Taktiken des nach Außen hin gewaltlosen Widerstands  ausgebildet - von einer Koalition professioneller westlicher Berater,  Helfer und Pollster, die durch eine Reihe von westlichen Regierungen,  Agenturen und Organisationen finanziert und unterstützt wurden, zum  Beispiel von der Konrad Adenauer Stiftung und - laut der britischen Tageszeitung The Guardian - durch das "US State Department" und USAID  zusammen mit dem "National Democratic Institute", dem "International  Republican Institute", der "Freedom House NGO" und dem Milliardär George Soros mit seinem "Open Society Institute". Die deutsche Wochenzeitung *Die Zeit,  behauptete unter anderem, Juschtschenko und seine Kreise erhielten  allein aus den USA mindestens 65 Millionen US-Dollar über verschiedene  Kanäle. Ziel der USA sei es, auf diese Weise die NATO auszudehnen und  die EU schwächen.*[4][5]
> Juschtschenko versprach vor den Wahlen zudem, dass er den Plan für  einen euroasiatischen Wirtschaftsraum zerreißen werde, sollte er  gewinnen.


Quelle: Orange Revolution


----------



## loser321 (27. März 2014)

Jetzt werden wieder Belege für den Auftragsputsch verlangt.

Ich denke das Nuland Telefonat sagt einiges. Hier wurde auf "**** the EU" rumgeritten. Das interessante war aber das sie sagte wir nehmen Jazenjuk, Klitschko sei nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Klar man kann sagen sie setzen auf ihn,  aber im Zusammenspiel mit der 5 Mrd $ Aussage und seiner Stiftung gibt das schon ein bedenkliches Bild ab. Seit wann macht Amerika Wahlkampf in anderen Ländern?

Niemand hatte vor den von Steinmeier augehandelten Vertrag jemals umzusetzen.

" Nuland sieht für den früheren Aussenminister Jazenjuk eine Schlüsselrolle, weil dieser über Regierungserfahrung und wirtschaftliche Kompetenz verfüge. Der frühere Boxer Klitschko dagegen, meint Nuland, solle sich heraushalten."
http://mobile.nzz.ch/aktuell/intern...lles-licht-auf-die-politik-der-usa-1.18238448

Auch Jazenjuks Stiftung openukraine.org, wen man die Partner sah, weiss man wem er zu dienen hat. Ist leider alles verschwunden, war wohl ein kleinwenig zu auffällig. Wen es interessiert, die Bilder von früher sind im Netz verfügbar. Wayback geht narürlich nicht mehr aber es wurden genug Screenshots gemacht.

Für wie blöd hält man uns eigentlich? Das der Tagesschau Gucker von dem allem nichts mitbekommt ist klar, aber immer mehr Menschen sehen hinter die Bühne. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da in den Medien (Zeitungen und im TV-Nachrichtensendungen) insbesondere "*der Westen*" und ab und an "der Osten" auch so genannt werden und die gesamte Bevölkerung Deutschlands diese Begriffe täglich mehrmals hören, lesen, verstehen und zuordnen muss, denke ich nicht, dass die Leser dieses Forums damit überfordert werden!



Es geht nicht um Überforderung, es geht um Eindeutigkeit, insbesondere bei eher grenzwertigen Aussagen. Sicherlich verwenden diverse Medien dieses Wort, aber wen sie damit meinen, verschiebt sich immer wieder ein Bisschen bzw. es wird erst aus dem Kontext klar, welche Akteure eigentlich gemeint sind. Hier im Forum gibt es nicht einmal einen Kontext, Leute behaupten einfach, ""der Westen" hat XYZ". Und oftmals sind es dann Behauptungen, die gegenüber einer ganzen Reihe von Akteueren, die in den Medien immer mal wieder zu "der Westen" zählen, nichts weiter als eine haltlose Unterstellung wären.



> Bereits 2004 gab es in der Ukraine Wahlbetrug durch Juschtschenko - "von den westlichen Staaten und der USA bezahlt". Dies wurde damals schon  als *Putschversuch* bewertet.



Ich denke, der kriegt von den USA nichts? 



> Welche diversen Menschenrechtsorganisationen wurden durch Janokowitsch's Innenpolitik zu Protesten veranlasst?
> Ich bin da leider nicht sehr gut informiert drüber.



Die Suchanfragen zu "Janukowitsch" und "Proteste" sind derzeit etwas zugespamt, aber aus den Zeiten der EM hab ich noch zwei Beispiele gefunden:
Amnesty International
Freedom House

Es gab noch eine ganze Reihe mehr, aber die kamen höchstens mal in Zusammenhang mit Timotschenko auf die hintersten Nachrichtenplätze. Die Bevölkerung hats gar nicht interessiert, die Politik hat sich auf 1-2 symbolische nicht-Besuche während der EM beschränkt. Repressive Gesetze, Medienkontrolle, Machtkonzentration, etc. sind eben in Deutschland etwas für ein (meist knappes) Dutzend links-"Schmarotzer", die mit Sonnenblumen, Strohhut und Plakätchen eine "Demo" veranstalten. (Siehe aktuell die nicht-Reaktionen auf die Entwicklung in Ungarn, das sich auch immer weiter von unseren Vorstellungen einer Demokratie entfernt)



> *Ich habe zu diesem Thema mal meine bereits geschriebenen Beiträge herausgesucht.*



Abgesehen davon, dass Satiresendungen und Twitter-Kommentatoren wohl eher keine verifizierten Primärquellen sind, finde ich in diesem Wust allgemein nichts, was über die allgemein bekannten 5 Milliarden diverse Hilfen seit der Unabhängigkeit hinausgeht. Und dieses Geld wurde an diverse Regierungen, afaik auch Janukowitsch selbst, gezahlt.
Du sprichst dagegen wiederholt von 5 Milliarden, die in den letzten maximal 2-3 Jahren an nicht-Regierungskreise geflossen sind, mit dem Auftrag, einen gewaltsamen Umsturz herbeizuführen. Dafür kann man ja wohl klare Quellen verlangen, oder?



> "Unterstellungen"?
> Wem unterstelle ich was?





Spoiler



- Dem "Westen": "großes Interesse" an der Ukraine
- Dem "Westen": dass er "das Nein" der Ukraine "nicht akzeptieren konnte"
- Der NATO: dass sie, mit Bezug zur Ukraine, Rechtsextreme ausgebildet hat
- "bedeutsamen westlichen Politikern": Dass sie "Kontakt zu angeworbenen Regierungsgegnern" (d.h. Söldnern) aufgenommen haben ("persönlich" und "vor Ort")
- ukrainischen Regierungsgegnern: Dass sie angeworben wurden
- den Protestierern in der Ukraine: dass sie gewalttätiger wurden, weil "mir friedlichen Protesten keine Regierung gestürzt werden kann" (was in sich schon falsch ist. Siehe DDR, Gandhi, orange Revolution in der Ukraine selbst,...)
- es gab "mächtige Propaganda" gegen Janukowitsch
- diese arbeitete an der Aufklärung der Todesschüsse vom Maidan (bzw. "trotz" der Propaganda konnten diese nicht aufgeklärt werden. Eine sehr gewagte These, wie ich finde, da Propaganda typischerweise genau das Gegenteil von Aufklärung anstrebt)
- der ukrainishen Regierung: dass sie kein Interesse an der Aufklärung der Todesschüsse hat (obwohl diese -afaik im Gegensatz zu Janukowitsch, der rechtzeitig hätte reagieren können- Ermittlungen eingeleitet hat)
- Janukowitsch bzw. dessen Gegnern: Dass sein Leben in Gefahr war bzw. dass seine Gegner ihn umbringen wollten
- der ukrainischen Regierung (welcher auch immer): dass sie den Auftrag hatte, den Präsidenten abzuwählen
- den für die Sicherheit in der Ukraine verantwortlichen, ggf. auch den Ukrainern im allgemeinen: dass die Abstimmung über Janukowitschs Präsidentschaft unter "bewaffneter Bedrohung" stattfand.
- den ukrainischen Politikern (bzw. den Ukrainern insgesamt): dass sie das Wahlergebnis ignoriert hätten
- dem "Westen": dass er den Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine finanziert hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er den Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine unterstützt hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er den Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine geleitet hätte
- allen rechtsgebenden Institutionen des bzw. dem "Westen" insgesamt: dass die Unterstützung der Absetzung gegen jedes Recht verstoßen würde.
- dem "Westen": dass er die Verfassung der Ukraine mit Füßen treten würde

- dem "Osten": dass er die "Machenschaften" des Westens in der Ukraine verfolgt hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er "Machenschaften" (was i.d.R. illegale Aktivitäten bezeichnet) in der Ukraine am laufen hatte/hat
- Putin: dass er sich nicht in ukrainische Angelegenheiten eingemischt hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er nicht näher definierte "Putschisten" "bezahlt" hätte
- russischen Soldaten: dass sie vor der westlichen Anerkennung der "Putschistenregierung" nicht zu ihrem Dienst in den russischen Stützpunkten auf der Krim erschienen wären
- der ukrainischen Polizei/Sicherheitskräften: das russische Waffen und Stützpunkte zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zusätzlichen Schutz vor "Verbrechern" benötigten
- (indirekt) gegen russische Kräfte auf der Krim und der russischen Armee: dass dies die Aufgabe der zusätzlich auf der Krim aufgetauchten russischen, aber nicht zur russischen Armee gehörigen Streitkräften gewesen wäre und dass sie dafür notwendig waren.
- (indirekt) russland: dass es unter Verletzung des Völkerrechts (und diverser anderer Verträge) in die Krim einmarschiert ist. Das heißt einseitig einen Eroberungskrieg erklärt hat. (es sei denn, die "russischen Soldaten", die deiner Darlegung nach auf die Krim kamen, wären nicht aus Russland gewesen. Dann hätte jemand anders den Krieg erklärt - aber irgendwer hat deiner Schilderung nach Streitkräfte in ukrainisches Hoheitsgebiet verlagert)
- sämtlichen Krimbewohnern: dass sie Putin ihr Wohlwollen gegeben hätten
- dem "Westen": dass er einen Putsch in Auftrag gegeben und Faschisten in eine Regierung gesetzt hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er für Unruhen und Tote in der Ukraine verantwortlich ist
- dem "Westen": dass er "Hass auf Russland" schürt
- dem "Westen": dass er Übergriffe auf Ukrainer tolleriert
- sämtlichen Bewohnern der östlichen Ukraine: Dass sie zu Russland gehören wollen
- sämtlichen Bewohnern der östlichen Ukraine: Dass sie nicht zur Ukraine gehören wollen
- vermutlich dem Westen oder den Bewohnern der östlichen Ukraine (einzig im Kontext genannte Personen), ggf. auch jemand anderem: dass er Rechtsextreme in die Ostukraine schickt, um dort jemanden einzuschüchtern
- dem "Westen": dass er diverse Teile der Ukraine haben will

- und natürlich den USA: dass sie 5 Milliarden dafür gezahlt haben, dass die Regierung Janukowitsch mit Gewalt abgesetzt wird (was im übrigen beinhaltet, dass die USA ziemlich blöd wären, wenn sie einen so teueren Auftrag herausgeben kurz bevor ein Parlament eine gewaltsame Absetzung überflüssig macht)


Und DAS waren nur die Unterstellungen in einem einzigen Post.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass einige davon nicht so gemeint waren und nur unglückliche Formulierungen darstellen. Aber wenn derartige Missgeschicke so gehäuft auftreten, dann sollte man (nicht nur du, sondern mehrere hier im Thread - weswegen ich das auch in dieser Ausführlichkeit poste) dringend mal darüber nachdenken, was man eigentlich schreibt und was es alles aussagt.
Für einige der Behauptungen sind unbestätigte Quellen relativ weit bekannt und können, weitere Nachfragen vorbehalten, als bekannt angenommen werden. Andere sind so unerheblich, dass man sie eigentlich aus der Diskussion raushalten könnte (was du aber nicht machst). Viele formulierst du so wachsweich, dass sie weder be- noch wiederlegt werden können, weil sich jeder etwas anderes darunter vorstellen könnte oder sie stellen pure Polemik dar, bei der vermutlich eh niemand einen Wahrheitsgehalt erwartet. (Was derartige Taktiken in einer Diskussion zu suchen haben... - soll hier nicht Thema sein, du kennst die Forenregeln)
Aber einige der Behauptungen sind hochprovokativ, entsprechen z.T. lebenslangen Haftstrafen für dutzende bis hunderte Personen oder schwer(st)en Verstößen gegen Völker- und z.T. Menschenrechte. Zumindest aber nehmen sie ein Schlüsselposition in der hier versuchten Wertung der Ereignisse ein. Für so etwas müssen Quellen vorliegen. Ein verkürzte Liste (kurz ist sie immer noch nicht, aber das liegt am Autor des Ausgangsposts...):

- Der NATO: dass sie, mit Bezug zur Ukraine, Rechtsextreme ausgebildet hat

- "bedeutsamen westlichen Politikern": Dass sie "Kontakt zu angeworbenen Regierungsgegnern" (d.h. Söldnern) aufgenommen haben ("persönlich" und "vor Ort")
- ukrainischen Regierungsgegnern: Dass sie angeworben wurden
- dem "Westen": dass er den Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine finanziert hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er den Regierungswechsel in der Ukraine geleitet hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er nicht näher definierte "Putschisten" "bezahlt" hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er einen Putsch in Auftrag gegeben und Faschisten in eine Regierung gesetzt hätte
- dem "Westen": dass er für Unruhen und Tote in der Ukraine verantwortlich ist
- den USA: dass sie 5 Milliarden dafür gezahlt haben, dass die Regierung Janukowitsch mit Gewalt abgesetzt wird 

- der ukrainishen Regierung: dass sie kein Interesse an der Aufklärung der Todesschüsse hat (obwohl diese -afaik im Gegensatz zu Janukowitsch, der rechtzeitig hätte reagieren können- Ermittlungen eingeleitet hat)
- den für die Sicherheit in der Ukraine verantwortlichen, ggf. auch den Ukrainern im allgemeinen: dass die Abstimmung über Janukowitschs Präsidentschaft unter "bewaffneter Bedrohung" stattfand.

- Putin: dass er sich nicht in ukrainische Angelegenheiten eingemischt hätte

- russischen Soldaten: dass sie vor der westlichen Anerkennung der "Putschistenregierung" nicht zu ihrem Dienst in den russischen Stützpunkten auf der Krim erschienen wären
- der ukrainischen Polizei/Sicherheitskräften: das russische Waffen und Stützpunkte zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zusätzlichen Schutz vor "Verbrechern" benötigten
- (indirekt) gegen russische Kräfte auf der Krim und der russischen Armee: dass dies die Aufgabe der zusätzlich auf der Krim aufgetauchten russischen, aber nicht zur russischen Armee gehörigen Streitkräften gewesen wäre und dass sie dafür notwendig waren.
- (indirekt) russland: dass es unter Verletzung des Völkerrechts (und diverser anderer Verträge) in die Krim einmarschiert ist. Das heißt einseitig einen Eroberungskrieg erklärt hat. (es sei denn, die "russischen Soldaten", die deiner Darlegung nach auf die Krim kamen, wären nicht aus Russland gewesen. Dann hätte jemand anders den Krieg erklärt - aber irgendwer hat deiner Schilderung nach Streitkräfte in ukrainisches Hoheitsgebiet verlagert)

- sämtlichen Krimbewohnern: dass sie Putin ihr Wohlwollen gegeben hätten
- sämtlichen Bewohnern der östlichen Ukraine: Dass sie zu Russland gehören wollen
- sämtlichen Bewohnern der östlichen Ukraine: Dass sie nicht zur Ukraine gehören wollen
- dem "Westen": dass er diverse Teile der Ukraine haben will

- dem "Westen": dass er "Hass auf Russland" schürt

(Liste gruppiert nach Unterstellungen, bei denen ich vermute, dass du sie auf ähnlichen Überlegungen aufbaust. Fehler durchaus möglich, stellenweise geraten)


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Da hier ja gerne immer noch Quellen und Beweise geschrien wird, und nichts außer westliche Medien akzeptiert wird, mal ein interessannter Artikel

Journalismusforschung:"Ganz auf Linie mit den Eliten" | Telepolis (Print)

PS: Ich hoffe doch das Heise, als Quelle genehm ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Es werden hier, wie in jeder kontroversen Diskussion, die es wert wäre, geführt zu werden, verschiedenste Quellen als Belege akzeptiert, solange sie
- verständlich sind, also einer Sprache verfasst wurden, in der sie etwas beitragen können
- eigene Recherchen betreiben und nicht nur das Material anderer Quellen interpretieren
- ausdrücklich die zu belegende Aussage haben (d.h. die Aussage nicht ihrerseits nur eine -fragwürdige?- Interpretation der Quelle ist)
- idealerweise mit anderen derartigen Quellen übereinstimmen, wo es Überschneidungen in den Aussagen gibt (wenn es Widersprüche gibt, diskreditiert das halt im Gegenzug die Verlässlichkeit der anderen Quellen, aber solange es keine eindeutige Mehrheit von Primärquellen gibt, weiß man halt nicht, was Sache ist)

Westlich oder nicht ist dabei absolut wurscht - italienische oder norwegische Medien dürften den meisten hier genauso wenig bringen, wie eine russische Tageszeitung. Umgekehrt ist die englische Fassung von russia today nicht per se schlechter, als die Welt. Aber:
Wenn beide z.B. von den Aussagen einer Politikerin berichten und in der einen steht, diese hätte gesagt, dass die "USA 5 Milliarden in die ukrainische Politik investiert haben" und dann daraus schlussfolgert, dass der jüngste Politikwechsel darauf zurückgeht, während die andere zitiert die "USA haben 5 Milliarden seit 1991 in die ukrainische Politik" investiert, also primär außerhalb des fraglichen Zeitraums und in diverse politische Störmungen/Regierungen, dann steht hier einmal eine in der Luft hängende, unter dem Verdacht von Vorurteilen stehende, Schlussfolgerung gegen ein Primärquellenzitat. Und da gilt: Fakt >>> Meinung eines Autors.
Oft genug wird hier aber nicht einmal auf diesem Niveau gepostet, sondern schlichtweg Youtube-Mitglieder-Meinungen oder Twitter-Meldungen übernommen. Das ist, egal ob Westen oder Osten, in etwas so brauchbar, wie die Meinung meines Nachbarn. (sowohl des in Richtung Osten wie auch in Richtung Westen. Ggf. sogar weniger als die von letzterem, da liegt zumindest zu einigen Themen Expertise vor  )


----------



## loser321 (27. März 2014)

Ein interessanter Artikel:

Weitere Informationen zur Arbeitsweise des Netzes US-naher bzw. ideologisch gleichgerichteter Medien
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=21214

Man sollte auch die Links im Artikel beachten.

Die andere Frage ist, was sind Quellen noch Wert, wen der grosse Teil der Informationen von Reuters oder Associated Press abgeschrieben wird.
Dutzende Artikel in verschiedenen Medien, mit leicht geändertem Wortlaut, aber dem gleichen Inhalt.

Der ist auch gut, gemäss FAZ wird den Kommentarschreibern unterstellt, dass sie im Auftrag Russlands ihre Meinung zum besten geben.  LOL

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/kr...eht-bloss-in-diesen-koepfen-vor-12865042.html


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Überforderung, es geht um Eindeutigkeit, insbesondere bei eher grenzwertigen Aussagen. Sicherlich verwenden diverse Medien dieses Wort, aber wen sie damit meinen, verschiebt sich immer wieder ein Bisschen bzw. es wird erst aus dem Kontext klar, welche Akteure eigentlich gemeint sind. Hier im Forum gibt es nicht einmal einen Kontext, Leute behaupten einfach, ""der Westen" hat XYZ". Und oftmals sind es dann Behauptungen, die gegenüber einer ganzen Reihe von Akteueren, die in den Medien immer mal wieder zu "der Westen" zählen, nichts weiter als eine haltlose Unterstellung wären.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einige davon hatte ich anders formuliert und es hatte damit eine andere Aussage, aber ich stimme dir in den meisten Punkten zu.
Ich hab versucht, mit meiner subjektiven offenen Einstellung aus allen Informationen mir eine objektive Meinung zu diesem Thema zu  schaffen.
Ich finde diese Diskussion hier im Forum sehr produktiv und bin froh, dass man hier so offen seine Meinung schreiben darf (Meinungsfreiheit).
Ja es fällt schwer, Beweise zu bringen, wenn die meisten Quellen nicht akzeptiert werden.
Uns allen ist es leider nicht möglich, 100%ige Beiweise für die eine oder andere Meinung zu bringen, da uns solche Quellen leider nicht zugänglich sind.
Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn hier auch Quellen zu finden wären, die z.B. meine "Unterstellungen" als Unterstellungen zeigen.
Es ist leicht, Meinungen nur anzuzweifeln, als unwahr darzustellen, ohne einen Gegenbeweis zu bringen.
Es geht hier um das Thema und ich denke, dass niemand hier in diesem Thread, die politischen Entscheidungen trifft oder verändern kann. 
*Mein Ziel war es nicht, irgend jemanden in diesem Forum persönlich anzugreifen oder zu beleidigen und wenn ich auf Beiträge antworte, geht es stets um das Thema selbst und nicht um den Autor des Themas!
*
Da meine Beiträge hier nur Diskussionsbeiträge sind, im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit verfasst wurden, nicht das Ziel haben, irgendjemanden gegen irgendetwas aufzuhetzen, nicht in politische oder lexikalische Werke einfließen werden oder dazu verfasst wurden, jemandem zu schaden, ist es nicht schlimm, Meinungen zu äußern, Thesen aufzustellen, gefundene Infos aneinander zu reihen und zu werten. 
Wenn dies jemand als "Unterstellungen" ansieht, ist das seine Meinung und auch nicht schlimm. 
Doch solange meine Ausführungen als Unterstellung gelten und nicht Beweise dafür vorliegen, dass meine Beiträge total falsch sind, ist eine Unterstellungwertung ebenfalls  nur eine Unterstellung.

Deshalb fände ich es besser, wenn wir diese Ebene der Diskussion verlassen und ihr mir bitte erklärt, warum meine Ausführungen falsch sein sollen und mir diese mit Beweisen unterlegt.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ach, wo ist denn der Unterschied?
> Haben die Menschen dort etwa weniger Rechte in deiner Weltanschauung?
> Ist es deshalb dort in ordnung und da nicht?
> 
> ...


 
Also gefühlt meine ich ich schreibe mit einem 15 Jährigen ... und frage mich ob das Sinn macht dir zu antworten mit deinem Gut oder Böse Geschwätz.

Kannst du mir übrigens mal zeigen wo ich schreibe dass meiner Meinung nach, auch nur irgendjemand Völkerrecht brechen kann ??? Ich würde sagen du wie auch viele andere Pseudospezialisten, verteidigt eine Verletzung Russlands an der Ukraine und nicht andersrum ... ich würde so was niemals gut heissen egal wo auf der Welt.

Naja, jfalls keine Ahunng wie ich dir erklären soll dass ein Konflikt in Europa uns mehr was angeht wie ein Afghanistan oder Irak, hinzu noch ein demokratischer ukrainischer Staat der an uns grenzt und um Hilfe bittet... 

Europa kann aus dem Grund nicht wegschauen weil es Griechenland und Irland gerettet hat, Bulgairen u Rumänien sind in der EU. Es ist europäische Politik die Souverinität und Frieden als solche in Europa aufrecht zu erhalten, gleichzeitig mit den Regeln einer Union. 

Zudem .... was bringt uns russischer Machteinfluss ? 
Weissrussland ist arm .... Ukraine ist auch arm. Was bringt ihnen das Fügen Moskaus ? Ich sags dir, wenig bis garnichts  Diese zwei Länder leiden darunter weil sie keine vernünftige Wirtschaft zu Stande kriegen, weil sie unter Russland bluten. Wirtschaftszweige wachsen nicht weil sie durch Wirtschaftsmafien kontrolliert werden die Regime-treu sind, so sieht es doch in Russland auch aus. Kapitalismus und Wettbewerb sind ein Fremdwort und die Auswirkungen fatal.

Was wäre das für eine EU wenn sie solch einer Entwicklung Einlass gewährt ? Früher waren es die Bolschewiken die man aufhalten musste, wieso man das musste haben sie der Welt Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen  Das heute hat schon eine Ironie, und man muss einfach mal auch sagen dass wir hier ein paar Ligen höher spielen in Politik u Wirtschaft, und uns solche Rückschritte und Zustände aus dem Osten nicht herholen sollten. Osteuropa ist auf einem guten Weg, Russland hatte seine Chance aber es wollte nicht, jetzt nimmt es wieder artig seinen Platz als Bedrohung ein und hat Pläne alte Grenzen wieder zu erreichen ... frecherweise fällt mir aber gerade doch eine Antwort ein wieso andere Länder völkerrechtswiedrig handeln (aber nicht dürfen !!!)  Länder wie die USA, nehmen sich einfach das was sie wollen, weil das im Ramen ihrer Möglichkeit ist. 

So ist die Welt ...


----------



## loser321 (28. März 2014)

„Die Ukraine selbst ist noch nicht reif dafür“, sagte Barroso am Donnerstag in Brüssel. „Aber wir sagen immer, dass die EU-Tür offen steht. Eine solche Möglichkeit wird sich in der Zukunft bieten… Alle EU-Länder sollten damit einverstanden sein, der Ukraine eine EU-Mitgliedschaft vorzuschlagen. Aber im Moment sind wir weit davon entfernt“, sagte Barroso.
http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140327/268129291.html

Warum macht man den Leuten Hoffnung, die wen überhaupt erst in einigen Jahren erfühlt werden könnte. 

Und sind sie erstmal dabei, werden sie mit EU-Produkten überschwemmt, können selber aber so gut wie nichts liefern weil die Standards und Auflagen nicht erfüllt werden. Zehntausende würden Pleite gehen und eine Umstellung auf EU Niveau Jahre dauern. Wir und mit TTIP Monsanto würden über die Kornkammer herfallen wie die Heuschrecken. 
Mit Schengen würden sich sehr viele aufmachen in ein besseres Leben in der EU. Die Ukraine hat 45 Millionen Einwohner, wen da nur ein Bruchteil kommt, wo soll der bei uns arbeiten? Wir die selber massive Probleme haben.

Wen man es realistisch betrachte und wen sie jetzt sofort anfangen auf EU Niveau und Standards umzustellen, dann vielleicht so 2024. Aber das ganze kostet Geld, viel Geld, den Staat und die Unternehmen. Bei Beiden ist wohl keines vorhanden.

Man sollte aufhören die Leute zu verarschen und für blöd zu verkaufen, auf beiden Seiten.
------------------------------------------
http://m.tagesspiegel.de/politik/pr...raine-nicht-reif-fuer-eu-vertrag/9133192.html
"Der Kremlchef forderte die EU auf, dem auf dem EU-Gipfel in Vilnius erwarteten Janukowitsch zuzuhören. Russland und die Ukraine schlagen der EU Dreiergespräche über die Zukunft der finanzschwachen Ex-Sowjetrepublik vor."

Warum ging man damals nicht darauf ein und sagte: entweder ihr seid für uns oder gegen uns. Russland war immer für Gespräche und Verhandlungen bereit. Ich denke es waren Vorgaben aus Washington. Amerika kann kein Interesse an einem Eurasischen Wirtschaftsraum haben.


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Was wäre das für eine EU wenn sie solch einer Entwicklung Einlass gewährt ? Früher waren es die Bolschewiken die man aufhalten musste, wieso man das musste haben sie der Welt Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen  Das heute hat schon eine Ironie, und man muss einfach mal auch sagen dass wir hier ein paar Ligen höher spielen in Politik u Wirtschaft, und uns solche Rückschritte und Zustände aus dem Osten nicht herholen sollten. Osteuropa ist auf einem guten Weg, Russland hatte seine Chance aber es wollte nicht, jetzt nimmt es wieder artig seinen Platz als Bedrohung ein und hat Pläne alte Grenzen wieder zu erreichen ... frecherweise fällt mir aber gerade doch eine Antwort ein wieso andere Länder völkerrechtswiedrig handeln (aber nicht dürfen !!!)  Länder wie die USA, nehmen sich einfach das was sie wollen, weil das im Ramen ihrer Möglichkeit ist.
> 
> So ist die Welt ...


 


"frecherweise"?
...und weil die USA das können, auch wenn sie es nicht dürfen, verurteilst du das nicht?
...und weil Russland es konnte, aber nicht dürfte, verurteilst du es?


----------



## loser321 (28. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Russland hatte seine Chance aber es wollte nicht.


 
Wo und wann war das. Erzähl mal, mit Quellen bitte.


----------



## hbf878 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Let me google that for you könnte man als Chance für einen Neuanfang verstehen. (Google ist hier gesperrt, deshalb der Weg über lmgtfy.com )

Im Übrigen hoffe ich, dass der Westen bzw die Bundesregierung die Oligarchin Tymoschenko endlich fallen lässt (http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...t-gewaltphantasien-timoschenkos-12865372.html), speziell nach ihren Äußerungen über die Russen. Wenigstens zahlt sie offenbar ihre Behandlung in der Charite, zu der sie von Kanzlerin Merkel persönlich eingeladen wurde, selbst.


----------



## gorgi85 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "frecherweise"?
> ...und weil die USA das können, auch wenn sie es nicht dürfen, verurteilst du das nicht?
> ...und weil Russland es konnte, aber nicht dürfte, verurteilst du es?



Wie kommst du drauf ??? Mal ehrlich wo leitest du so einen Schwachsinn heraus ? Ich hab so was doch nie geschrieben ... hast ne beeindruckende Fantasie.



> Warum macht man den Leuten Hoffnung, die wen überhaupt erst in einigen Jahren erfühlt werden könnte.
> 
> Und sind sie erstmal dabei, werden sie mit EU-Produkten überschwemmt, können selber aber so gut wie nichts liefern weil die Standards und Auflagen nicht erfüllt werden. Zehntausende würden Pleite gehen und eine Umstellung auf EU Niveau Jahre dauern. Wir und mit TTIP Monsanto würden über die Kornkammer herfallen wie die Heuschrecken.
> Mit Schengen würden sich sehr viele aufmachen in ein besseres Leben in der EU. Die Ukraine hat 45 Millionen Einwohner, wen da nur ein Bruchteil kommt, wo soll der bei uns arbeiten? Wir die selber massive Probleme haben.
> ...



Keiner macht den Leuten Hoffnung, die Leute WOLLEN selbst zur EU weil sie WISSEN dass es in dieser Union wesentlich BESSER ist als Anbindung zur Moskau. 

Schön dass du ne Glaskkugel hast, würde dann mal aber auch erwähnen dass durch mehr Kapital auch die Nachfrage zu Hause an Arbeitskraft steigt, so wie der Stuundenlohn. Siehe Polen, Tscheschien, Ungarn und wie sie alle heissen ... anscheinend scheinst du wenig Kenntniss über diese Entwicklungen zu haben. Wie dem auch sei, ist die EU der einzige Weg für die Ukraine, um einen Weststandart zu erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht, mit meiner subjektiven offenen Einstellung aus allen Informationen mir eine objektive Meinung zu diesem Thema zu  schaffen.
> Ich finde diese Diskussion hier im Forum sehr produktiv und bin froh, dass man hier so offen seine Meinung schreiben darf (Meinungsfreiheit).



Es ist nicht immer ganz einfach (und spätestens dann, wenn Leute auftauchen, deren Meinung nach diverse Personen oder ganze Gruppen getötet werden sollten, hört der Spaß auf), aber wir versuchen Meinungsfreiheit hier möglichst weit zu gewährleisten. Ich bitte aber auch, den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Faktaussage zu beachten:
"Die Ukraine hat den USA 10 Milliarden Rupien für eine politische Isolierung Moskaus gezahlt" wäre eine Faktenaussage. Die man, zumindest auf Nachfrage, belegen können sollte.
Eine Meinungsäußerung, die implizit beinhaltet, dass der sie äußernde keine Ahnung hat und sich irrt, wäre dagegen "Ich glaube, dass die Ukraine den USA 10 Milliarden Rupien für eine politische Isoloierung Moskaus gezahlt hat". Die muss nicht zwingend gut belegt werden - man wird den sich Äußerndem allenfalls irgendwann bitten, sich aus Diskussionen rauszuhalten, wenn er immer wieder recht provokante/weit reichende/sonstwie störende Meinungen zu Themen äußert, über die er offensichtlich nicht hinreichend informiert ist.
(moderative Anmerkung: Wenn offensichtlich ist, dass letztere Formulierung zur Umgehung von ersterem angewandt wird, kann diese "Bitte" aber sehr schnell und nachdrücklich folgen. Ein "ich glaube" vor "alle Radeons sind der letzte Scheiß" macht daraus noch keinen wertvollen Beitrag  . Das hier ist, trotz aller Freiheit zur Meinungsäußerung, schließlich ein Diskussionsforum. Kein SeinenSenfDazuGebForum. Und zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion gehört für gewöhnlich, dass die reale -belegbare- Welt das Thema ist und nicht weltfremde Phantasien einzelner Personen)



> Ja es fällt schwer, Beweise zu bringen, wenn die meisten Quellen nicht akzeptiert werden.
> Uns allen ist es leider nicht möglich, 100%ige Beiweise für die eine oder andere Meinung zu bringen, da uns solche Quellen leider nicht zugänglich sind.



Das ist bei politischen Themen leider häufiger der Fall. Im Falle mangelnder Quellenlagen sollte man dann aber auch entsprechend kritisch mit seiner eigenen Meinung umgehen und diese ggf. überdenken. Wenn die eigene Grundlagen wenig mehr sind, als Youtube-Videos, die JEDER, ungeachtet der realen Situation, an einem Nachmittag erstellen könnte (okay: Jeder, der Erfahurng mit Videoschnitt hat. Alle anderen brauchen einen Tag länger), dann steht diese Meinung eben auf tönernen Füßen. Und bei vielen deiner Aussagen fällt es dann doch auf, dass du keinerlei Primärquellen anbringst. Es wird ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass die Schlussfolgerungen, die diverse Youtuber oder Blogger ziehen, richtig und deren Quellen verlässlich sind. Aber: Ehe man z.T. hochbrisante Aussagen übernimmt, sollte man genau das überprüfen. Und wenn man dies gemacht hat, dann sollte es auf Nachfrage ja wohl kein Problem sein, diese Primärquellen direkt vorzulegen und die darauf aufgebaute Logik wiederzugeben, oder?
Statt dessen kommen alzu oft nur weitere vorgekaute Interpretationen von anderen oder gar den gleichen Youtubern/Bloggern. Die oft genug gar keine Quellen angeben. Sowas ist imho zur Meinungsbildung ähnlich gut zu gebrauchen, wie die Aussagen eines CIA-Chefs zur Frage wer Massenvernichtungswaffen hat/einsetzt, und wer nicht. (Mit dem Unterschied, das man bei letzterem i.d.R. wenigstens weiß, in welche Richtung er die Wahrheit verfälscht und das er im Rahmen des prinzipiell möglichen bleibt)



> Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn hier auch Quellen zu finden wären, die z.B. meine "Unterstellungen" als Unterstellungen zeigen.
> Es ist leicht, Meinungen nur anzuzweifeln, als unwahr darzustellen, ohne einen Gegenbeweis zu bringen.



Man eine Nicht-Existenz nicht beweisen. Wenn du behauptest, dass etwas "ist", dann musst du dafür Belege bringen. In günstigen Fällen kann ein einziger, eindeutiger, gut belegter Fall reichen. Aber niemand kann einen Beweis dafür bringen, dass etwas "nicht ist". Denn wenn z.B. eine Nation nicht einen Aufstand in einer anderen finanziert hat, dann gab es eben keinerlei Handlungen und die haben keinerlei Spuren hinterlassen. Man kann schlecht "nichts" vorlegen (bzw. genau das macht man, wenn man nichts macht). Im Gegenzug ist derjenige, der behauptet, dass es etwas gibt, in der Schuld, dies zu belegen.

Zu Aussagen von dir, die sich prinzipiell falsifizieren lassen, sollten Gegenindizien fast schon allgemein bekannt sein. Hier trotzdem ein paar Beispiele, falls deine Verweigerung der größeren Medien soweit gehen sollte, dass du nicht einmal mehr weißt, über was so berichtet wird:
- Nahezu jeder Artikel zu den Spekulationen im Ashton-Paet-Telefonat verweist darauf, dass Ermittlungsergebnisse bald veröffentlicht werden bzw. Ermittlungen laufen. (z.B.) Das passt nicht zu deiner Behauptung, die Übergangsregierung hätte kein Interesse an einer Aufklärung. Wer kein Interesse an Aufklärung hat, ermittelt nach Möglichkeit nicht. (Und in der aktuellen Lage könnte die Regierung eine ganze Menge Dinge nicht machen, ohne dass Augenbrauen gehoben werden).
- Schon lange vor der aktuellen Krise waren weit über 10.000 russische Soldaten (2010: 16.000. Iirc sprachen diverse Nachrichtensendungen letztes Jahr sogar von 20-25.000) auf der Krim stationiert. Und die gesamten dortigen Installationen wurden aufgebaut, um Angriffe großer NATO-Verbände. Die von dir aufgestellte Behauptung, dass die zusätzliche russischen Besatzungstruppen wären zum Schutz der dortigen Militäreinrichtungen vor ein paar Aufständingen auf die Krim geschickt worden, erscheint absurd. Zumal diese Kräfte weite Teile der zivilen und politischen Infrastruktur besetzt haben und nicht Verteidigungspositionen um russische Stützpunkte.
- Putin hat, als Reaktion auf die innenpolitischen Vorgänge, extentielle Hilfen in Milliardenhöhe für die Ukraine gestoppt. Das ist das genaue Gegenteil von deiner Behauptung, er hätte sich aus Angelegenheiten der Ukraine rausgehalten.
- Du behauptest, die Bewohner der Krim hätten Putin ihr Wohlwollen ausgedrückt. Es wird von einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der Krimbewohner das genaue Gegenteil berichtet



> Da meine Beiträge hier nur Diskussionsbeiträge sind, im Rahmen der Meinungsfreiheit verfasst wurden, nicht das Ziel haben, irgendjemanden gegen irgendetwas aufzuhetzen, nicht in politische oder lexikalische Werke einfließen werden oder dazu verfasst wurden, jemandem zu schaden, ist es nicht schlimm, Meinungen zu äußern, Thesen aufzustellen, gefundene Infos aneinander zu reihen und zu werten.



Es ist deswegen aber noch lange nicht legitim, die Trennung zwischen diesen Elementen aufzuheben und bloße Meinungen oder Mutmaßungen als Fakt zu verbreiten. Es nicht "nur Diskussionsbeiträge", es sind zu allererst einmal öffentliche Aussagen.





gorgi85 schrieb:


> Zudem .... was bringt uns russischer Machteinfluss ?
> Weissrussland ist arm .... Ukraine ist auch arm. Was bringt ihnen das Fügen Moskaus ?



Der weißrussischen Regierung bringt es zu aller erst mal einen Partner, der nicht nach so albernen Dingen wie "Demokratie" oder "Rechtsstaatlichkeit" fragt.




loser321 schrieb:


> Warum macht man den Leuten Hoffnung, die wen überhaupt erst in einigen Jahren erfühlt werden könnte.



Wieso macht man ihnen Hoffnung? Man sagt klipp und klar, dass vorerst nichts drin ist und dass es wenn dann ein langwieriger Prozess wird. Das ist einfach nur ehrlich.
Wenn das in Leuten ein Gefühl von Hoffnung entstehen lässt, dann wohl höchstens, weil die Alternativen noch übler aussehen.



> Und sind sie erstmal dabei, werden sie mit EU-Produkten überschwemmt, können selber aber so gut wie nichts liefern weil die Standards und Auflagen nicht erfüllt werden. Zehntausende würden Pleite gehen und eine Umstellung auf EU Niveau Jahre dauern. Wir und mit TTIP Monsanto würden über die Kornkammer herfallen wie die Heuschrecken.
> Mit Schengen würden sich sehr viele aufmachen in ein besseres Leben in der EU. Die Ukraine hat 45 Millionen Einwohner, wen da nur ein Bruchteil kommt, wo soll der bei uns arbeiten? Wir die selber massive Probleme haben.



Verstehe ich dich richtig: Den Ukrainern würde es bei einem Beitritt schlecht gehen, weil sie auf einmal Zugang zu einem Arbeitsmarkt haben, der vielfach höhere Löhne hat und weil es eine riesige Nachfrage nach ihren landwirtschaftlichen Kapazitäten geben wird? Irgendwie hast du eine merkwürdige Vorstellung von "schlecht gehen"


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig: Den Ukrainern würde es bei einem Beitritt schlecht gehen, weil sie auf einmal Zugang zu einem Arbeitsmarkt haben, der vielfach höhere Löhne hat und weil es eine riesige Nachfrage nach ihren landwirtschaftlichen Kapazitäten geben wird? Irgendwie hast du eine merkwürdige Vorstellung von "schlecht gehen"




Meine Interpretation seiner Aussage wäre folgendermassen:

Ausgangslage:
Die Ukraine tritt der EU bei, kann aber bezüglich Kaufkraft, Produktivität, Produktqualität und allgemeinem Lebensstandard nicht mit post-industriellen Ländern wie Deutschland mithalten.



Folgen:
1. Firmen mit Produktionsstätten in kaufkraftstarken Ländern werden die Ukraine als "Billiglohnland" für ihr Outsourcing benutzen.



1.1 Dieses Outsourcing wird der ukrainischen Wirtschaft auf lange Sicht mehr schaden als nutzen, weil damit langfristig die heimischen Betriebe vom Markt gedrängt werden. 
[anm. meinerseits: Ein lokaler Kleinunternehmer kann nur sehr begrenzt mit einem multinationalen Unternehmen konkurrieren, weil das seine "Filiale" sehr stark subventionieren kann. Ich muss mit meiner Metzgerei meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen, während Bell in seiner Kiewer Filiale locker 200'000€ Miese schreiben und das durch seine anderen 250 Standorte abfedern kann.] 
Hier mal ein entsprechendes Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oSVYMOcsd4



1.2 Diese Firmen werden den Abhängigkeitszustand dann ausnutzen und eine wirtschaftliche Entwicklung aufhalten oder zumindest verlangsamen.



1.3 Das Problem an internationalen Konzernen ist der, dass die Waren UND ein Grossteil des Geldes das Land verlassen.
[anm. meinerseits: Natürlich werden Steuern bezahlt. Bei einem lokalen Unternehmer bleiben aber grosse Teile der Einnahmen "im Land", während der Gewinn bei internationalen Unternehmern zu den Aktionären fliesst, welche dann nur sehr selten ihr Geld in der Ukraine ausgeben]



1.4 Die Ukraine wird komplett abhängig von diesen Firmen und damit de facto zum "Sklavenland", weil im Falle eines Wegzuges dieser internationalen Konzerne die Wirtschaft kollabieren würde.





Lösungsansätze:
Die Ukraine muss ihre nationalen Firmen entweder subventionieren (und sich noch mehr verschulden) oder Schutzzölle erheben (und damit wird ein EU-Beitritt unmöglich).


----------



## loser321 (29. März 2014)

Eine sehr gute Interpretation von Teutonnen.

Ein Beispiel: http://m.mdr.de/damals/rumaenien156.html#mobilredirect

"Von der Kornkammer Europas zum Nettoimporteur"

Das es bei allem was abläuft, niemals um das Wohl der Menschen geht, habe ich schon erwähnt. Falls doch mal etwas abfällt ist es ok aber nicht Ziel gewesen. Macht-Wirtschafts und -Geopolitik gehen Hand in Hand.

Im Bezug auf Wirtschaft verdeutlicht dieses Zitat von J.P. Dunning um was es geht:    
„Das Kapital hat einen Horror vor Abwesenheit von Profit, oder sehr kleinen Profit, wie die Natur von der Leere. Mit entsprechendem Profit wird Kapital kühn. Zehn Prozent sicher, und man kann es überall anwenden; 20 Prozent, es wird lebhaft; 50 Prozent, positiv und waghalsig; für 100 Prozent stampft es alle menschlichen Gesetze unter seinen Fuß; 300 Prozent, und es existiert kein Verbrechen, das es nicht riskiert, selbst auf Gefahr des Galgens.“

Und das schöne an dem ganzen, Kapital wer ist das? Niemand und alle und da das ganze systemimmanent ist gibt es auch kein entrinnen.

Zu den Hilfskrediten: Eigentlich sollte sich kein Land in die finanzielle Abhängigkeit des IWF oder der EU begeben. Den durch diese werden sie politisch wie auch wirtschaflich steuerbar und das meistens zu ungusten der Länder. Warum man nicht einen Staatsbankrott mit ein paar schlimmen Jahren und anschliessender Freiheit vorzieht ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Folgen:
> 1. Firmen mit Produktionsstätten in kaufkraftstarken Ländern werden die Ukraine als "Billiglohnland" für ihr Outsourcing benutzen.



Was für die Ukraine ein massiver Gewinn wäre. Es ist schließlich "Billiglohn" aus unserer Perspektive. Die Löhne lägen aber über dem bisherigen Durchschnitt der Ukraine.



> 1.1 Dieses Outsourcing wird der ukrainischen Wirtschaft auf lange Sicht mehr schaden als nutzen, weil damit langfristig die heimischen Betriebe vom Markt gedrängt werden.
> [anm. meinerseits: Ein lokaler Kleinunternehmer kann nur sehr begrenzt mit einem multinationalen Unternehmen konkurrieren, weil das seine "Filiale" sehr stark subventionieren kann. Ich muss mit meiner Metzgerei meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen, während Bell in seiner Kiewer Filiale locker 200'000€ Miese schreiben und das durch seine anderen 250 Standorte abfedern kann.]



Da gibts mehrere gegenläufige Effekte. Auf der einen Seite sind die lokalen Unternehmen sicherlich nicht konkurrenzsstark genug, um sich gegen große durchzusetzen. Auf der anderen Seite steigert die Verlagerung von Produktionen aus dem restlichen Europa in die Ukraine die Gesamtarbeitsmenge (selbst wenn man Effizienzsteigerungen mit einrechnet) und die Zahl der Investitionen massiv. Man hat am Ende zwar weniger Unternehmen (schlecht für ukrainische Unternehmer, die nicht als Zulieferer in Frage kommen), aber man hat mehr Arbeitsplätze, höhere Löhne und insgesamt mehr Geld im Land. Da die Mehrheit der Ukrainer eben nicht Unternehmer sind, steht unterm Strich eine Besserung der Verhältnisse. Lediglich das dortige Gegenstück zur FDP und Nationalisten, die gerne die totale Kontrolle über die "einheimische" Wirtschaft wollen, müssen sich sorgen machen.



> 1.2 Diese Firmen werden den Abhängigkeitszustand dann ausnutzen und eine wirtschaftliche Entwicklung aufhalten oder zumindest verlangsamen.



In anderen EU-Beitrittsländern oder auch nur Ländern, die mit der EU assoziiert sind (z.B. Marokko) hat sich die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung afaik deutlich beschleunigt. Sicherlich erreichen diese Länder nicht durch internationale Konzerne die Dynamik von Deutschland oder das Niveau der Rest-EU. Es sind eben Billiglohnländer und die Firmen expandieren dorthin, solange/weil der Lebensstandard niedriger ist. Im Vergleich zur Ausgangslage vor internationaler Kooperation steht aber trotzdem eine massive Beschleunigung und Verbesserung. Man gucke sich z.B. mal die Entwicklung der Ukraine der letzten 20 Jahre an. Selbst wenn sie durch eine EU-Assoziation nur auf das Niveau von Kroatien kämen, wäre das ein gigantischer Fortschritt.



> 1.3 Das Problem an internationalen Konzernen ist der, dass die Waren UND ein Grossteil des Geldes das Land verlassen.
> [anm. meinerseits: Natürlich werden Steuern bezahlt. Bei einem lokalen Unternehmer bleiben aber grosse Teile der Einnahmen "im Land", während der Gewinn bei internationalen Unternehmern zu den Aktionären fliesst, welche dann nur sehr selten ihr Geld in der Ukraine ausgeben]



Für Billiglohnländer stimmt so etwas nur sehr, sehr eingeschränkt. Die Konzerne an sich bringen definitiv mehr Geld ins Land - dass dafür Waren exportiert werden, ist Sinn der Sache. Das solche Länder z.T. trotzdem negative Import/Export-Bilanzen haben, liegt eher an Investitionen (es werden z.B. Maschinen importiert - die danach aber eben auch eine Steigerung des Vermögens im Lande repräsentieren) und vor allem am gestiegenden Lebensstandard: (Unterhaltungs-)Elektronik, Neuwagen,... - sobald Löhne über das Existenzminimum steigen, wollen die Leute sich tolle Sachen kaufen. Und da es für die (noch?) keine heimische Industrie gibt, werden die halt importiert. Das ist aber nun ganz sicher nicht schlecht für die neuen Eigentümer dieser Importgüter.



> 1.4 Die Ukraine wird komplett abhängig von diesen Firmen und damit de facto zum "Sklavenland", weil im Falle eines Wegzuges dieser internationalen Konzerne die Wirtschaft kollabieren würde.



Das ist das einzige Argument, dass ich gelten lassen würde: Die internationalisierte Wirtschaft ist massiv von gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten geprägt und die Politik ist (leider) alzu oft der schwächste Akteur im System. Aber: Die Ukraine steht nicht vor der Wahl "Abhängigkeit ja/nein". Sie kann sich nur Aussuchen, ob sie lieber mit der Hilfe Putins oder durch Bedienung der Interessen der westlichen Wirtschaft überleben will. Und das ist definitiv keine Entscheidung, bei der die Wirtschaft von vorneherein die schlechtere Wahl ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für die Ukraine ein massiver Gewinn wäre. Es ist schließlich "Billiglohn" aus unserer Perspektive. Die Löhne lägen aber über dem bisherigen Durchschnitt der Ukraine.



Und wer garantiert das? 
Schau dir mal das von mir verlinkte Video an. Oder wirf einen Blick zurück in die Geschichte. 18./19. Jahrhundert, industrielle Revolution, Proletariat, Arbeitssklaven, Karl Marx/Friedrich Engels... klingelt da was?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gibts mehrere gegenläufige Effekte. Auf der einen Seite sind die lokalen Unternehmen sicherlich nicht konkurrenzsstark genug, um sich gegen große durchzusetzen. *Auf der anderen Seite steigert die Verlagerung von Produktionen aus dem restlichen Europa in die Ukraine die Gesamtarbeitsmenge (selbst wenn man Effizienzsteigerungen mit einrechnet) und die Zahl der Investitionen massiv*. Man hat am Ende zwar weniger Unternehmen (schlecht für ukrainische Unternehmer, die nicht als Zulieferer in Frage kommen), aber man hat *mehr Arbeitsplätze, höhere Löhne und insgesamt mehr Geld im Land*. Da die Mehrheit der Ukrainer eben nicht Unternehmer sind, steht unterm Strich eine Besserung der Verhältnisse. Lediglich das dortige Gegenstück zur FDP und Nationalisten, die gerne die totale Kontrolle über die "einheimische" Wirtschaft wollen, müssen sich sorgen machen.



Das stimmt so nur kurzfristig, denn sobald die "Konkurrenz" aus dem Weg geschafft ist, wird JEDES gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (man lese: alle) die Preise anziehen. Das ist nun einmal die Natur des globalisierten Kapitalismus. Wie gesagt, schau das Video.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In anderen EU-Beitrittsländern oder auch nur Ländern, die mit der EU assoziiert sind (z.B. Marokko) hat sich die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung afaik deutlich beschleunigt. Sicherlich erreichen diese Länder nicht durch internationale Konzerne die Dynamik von Deutschland oder das Niveau der Rest-EU. *Es sind eben Billiglohnländer und die Firmen expandieren dorthin, solange/weil der Lebensstandard niedriger ist. Im Vergleich zur Ausgangslage vor internationaler Kooperation steht aber trotzdem eine massive Beschleunigung und Verbesserung*. Man gucke sich z.B. mal die Entwicklung der Ukraine der letzten 20 Jahre an. Selbst wenn sie durch eine EU-Assoziation nur auf das Niveau von Kroatien kämen, wäre das ein gigantischer Fortschritt.



Ich weiss gerade nicht, ob ich über deine Aussage hier amüsiert oder entsetzt sein soll. Weil es kurzfristig was bringt, ist es für dich also ok, ein Land in die Abhängigkeit von Grosskonzernen laufen zu lassen, die überhaupt kein Interesse am Rest des Landes haben?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Billiglohnländer stimmt so etwas nur sehr, sehr eingeschränkt. Die Konzerne an sich bringen definitiv mehr Geld ins Land - dass dafür Waren exportiert werden, ist Sinn der Sache. Das solche Länder z.T. trotzdem negative Import/Export-Bilanzen haben, liegt eher an Investitionen (es werden z.B. Maschinen importiert - die danach aber eben auch eine Steigerung des Vermögens im Lande repräsentieren) und vor allem am gestiegenden Lebensstandard: (Unterhaltungs-)Elektronik, Neuwagen,... - sobald Löhne über das Existenzminimum steigen, wollen die Leute sich tolle Sachen kaufen. Und da es für die (noch?) keine heimische Industrie gibt, werden die halt importiert. *Das ist aber nun ganz sicher nicht schlecht für die neuen Eigentümer dieser Importgüter*.



 Nein, für die Eigentümer sicher nicht. Für die Produzenten dagegen sehr wohl.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige Argument, dass ich gelten lassen würde: Die internationalisierte Wirtschaft ist massiv von gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten geprägt und die Politik ist (leider) alzu oft der schwächste Akteur im System. Aber: Die Ukraine steht nicht vor der Wahl "Abhängigkeit ja/nein". Sie kann sich nur Aussuchen, ob sie lieber mit der Hilfe Putins oder durch Bedienung der Interessen der westlichen Wirtschaft überleben will. Und das ist definitiv keine Entscheidung, bei der die Wirtschaft von vorneherein die schlechtere Wahl ist.



Von vorneherein nicht und genau das ist hier das Problem. Politiker können nicht langfristig denken, weil sie für die nächste Wahl Erfolge vorweisen müssen. 

Mal eine ganz banale Frage: Was würde deiner Meinung nach passieren, wenn Frau Merkel morgen verkünden würde, dass Deutschland ab sofort bis 2020 75 Mrd € in den Netzausbau stecken würde und man ab 2017 jedem Bundesbürger 50Kbit-Internet anbieten könne?
Wie würde der "dumme Hans" das bewerten? Würde er etwas von Nachhaltigkeit erzählen? Würde er den Kopf schütteln und über sinnlose Geldvernichtung schimpfen? Würde es ihn überhaupt interessieren? Hätte er Angst davor, dass die Steuern wieder steigen? Oder wäre es ihm vielleicht lieber, dass endlich ein Gesetz gegen all diese Raubkopierer erlassen würde, die seine Lieblings-CDs so teuer machen?


Was nützt dir ein Silicon Valley im Schwarzwald, wenn 95% davon einem Ami gehören und er von einem Tag auf den Anderen den Standort schliessen kann, wenn ihm der Lokalpolitiker keine Steuern erlässt? Denk dran, die Arbeiter sind zwar alles Deutsche, höchstqualifiziert und top motiviert - aber ich kann dir eins garantieren: Es sind vor Allem erst einmal Menschen, die um ihre eigene Haut besorgt sind. Wenn Intel den Standort schliesst, sind diese Leute schneller weg als du "Subvention" sagen kannst.

Nur mal so als Denkansatz.


----------



## OberstFleischer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Obama sprach im Palais des Beaux-Arts in Brüssel am Mittwoch vor einer jungen Zuhörerschaft und erklärte ihnen den sogenannten russisch-ukrainischen Konflikt und die Vorgänge auf der Krim. Er kritisierte Russland scharf wegen "der Verletzung des Internationalen Rechts, den Angriff auf die Souveränität der Ukraine und der territoriale Integrität."

Er erinnerte an den Konflikt rund um den Kosovo und der Intervention der NATO im Balkan, benutzte dieses Beispiel als Argument gegen die Aussage russischer Offizieller, die Unabhängigkeit des Kosovo von Serbien 2008 wäre ein Präzedenzfall für die Trennung der Krim von der Ukraine. Der Westen würde deshalb Heuchelei betreiben.

Obama sagte: "... und der Kosovo verlies Serbien nur nach dem ein Referendum organisiert wurde, nicht ausserhalb der Grenzen des Internationalen Rechts, sondern in vorsichtiger Kooperation mit den Vereinten Nationen und mit den Nachbarn des Kosovo. Nichts von dem kam in die Nähe was auf der Krim passierte."

So viele Lügen in einem Satz ist ja nicht zu fassen. Es gab kein Referendum über die Abspaltung des Kosovo, das ist frei erfunden. Nach dem die NATO drei Monate lang Serbien bombardierte, wurde der Kosovo unter die fremde Administration der UNMIK (United Nations Mission in Kosovo) gestellt und die KFOR-Truppen marschierten im Kosovo ein, eine von der NATO angeführte multinationale "Peacekeeping Force". Die Bewohner des Kosovo wurden gar nie gefragt.

Zwei Jahre nach der Übernahme des Kosovo durch UNMIK und KFOR, hat die UN einen "verfassungsrechtlichen Rahmen für eine provisorische Selbstregierung im Kosovo" genehmigt. Darin wurde nach einem Parlament mit 120 Abgeordneten verlangt, welche dann den Präsidenten und den Premierminister wählen würden. Danach fanden im November 2001 die ersten Parlamentswahlen statt.

2005 bestimmte der UN-Generalsekretär Kofi Annan den finnischen Politiker Martti Ahtisaari zum Leiter der Verhandlungen über den künftigen Status des Kosovo, die bis dahin unter UN-Verwaltung stehenden serbischen Provinz. Nach zahlreichen Verhandlungen mit Serbien und Kosovo schlug Ahtisaari den "10 Punkte Plan" vor, der die zukünftige Regierungsform des Kosovo beschrieb.

Dieser sogenannte "Ahtisaari Plan” von 2007 war ein Kompromiss für beide Seiten und gab dem Kosovo eine quasi Autonomie, einschliesslich die Möglichkeit internationale Verträge abzuschliessen und Mitglied internationaler Organisationen zu werden. Der Kosovo wurde danach vom "Westen" anerkannt. Aber nicht von allen. Ich möchte daran erinnern, das viele Länder den Kosovo trotzdem nicht anerkennen, ja sogar einige EU-Mitgliedsländer, wie zum Beispiel Spanien, Griechenland, Slowakei, Rumänien und Zypern.

Der Witz ist, sogar die NATO-Satelliten Georgien UND DIE UKRAINE erkennen den Kosovo nicht als Staat an. Ist ja auch klar warum, sie können nicht die Sezession des Kosovo gutheissen, wenn sie selber den Abspaltungswunsch eigener Territorien bekämpfen. Südossetien und Abchasien haben sich von Georgien unabhängig erklärt und jetzt die Krim von der Ukraine.

Warum drehen Obama und Konsorten sich die Welt so hin wie sie es gerade brauchen? Warum lügen sie dauernd und verdrehen alles? Warum betreiben sie Geschichtsfälschung, Heuchelei und Doppelmoral? Weil sie die Realität nicht so wahrnehmen wie wir Normalos, sondern die Welt aus der Sicht der kriminellen Elite betrachten, der City of London und den Bankstern. Dort gehören Lug, Betrug und Täuschung zum Alltag. Die westlichen Staatsführer sind ihre gesteuerten Puppen und handeln nach dem Motto: "Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing".


----------



## gorgi85 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Er erinnerte an den Konflikt rund um den Kosovo und der Intervention der NATO im Balkan, benutzte dieses Beispiel als Argument gegen die Aussage russischer Offizieller, die Unabhängigkeit des Kosovo von Serbien 2008 wäre ein Präzedenzfall für die Trennung der Krim von der Ukraine. Der Westen würde deshalb Heuchelei betreiben.
> 
> Obama sagte: "... und der Kosovo verlies Serbien nur nach dem ein Referendum organisiert wurde, nicht ausserhalb der Grenzen des Internationalen Rechts, sondern in vorsichtiger Kooperation mit den Vereinten Nationen und mit den Nachbarn des Kosovo. Nichts von dem kam in die Nähe was auf der Krim passierte."
> 
> So viele Lügen in einem Satz ist ja nicht zu fassen. Es gab kein Referendum über die Abspaltung des Kosovo, das ist frei erfunden. Nach dem die NATO drei Monate lang Serbien bombardierte, wurde der Kosovo unter die fremde Administration der UNMIK (United Nations Mission in Kosovo) gestellt und die KFOR-Truppen marschierten im Kosovo ein, eine von der NATO angeführte multinationale "Peacekeeping Force". Die Bewohner des Kosovo wurden gar nie gefragt.



Ich würde mal sagen seine Aussagen bezogen sich auf 2008. Zudem bezieht hier Obama der richtigen Partei Stellung. Denn ganz gleich ob die USA hier ihre Interessen spielen lassen oder einfach nur Europa u Demokratie unterstützen, ist der Krimeinmarsch moralisch betrachtet falsch. Mir zB ist es ein Rätsel wie so viele Leser im Net Unrecht legitimieren, weil es ihren neuen Feind die USA zurecht stutzt. Wer so Politik aufnimmt sollte sich lieber anderen Dingen witmen. 

Die Ukrainer können doch nichts dafür was in Kossovo war, oder wo anders. Europäische Staaten sind seit 1989 kein Spielball der Weltpolitik mehr und ich wäre sehr dafür dass das so bleibt. Recht oder Gerechtigkeit ist für viele hier anscheinend ne Numemr zu hoch, die eigene Gesinnung ist doch der Grund weshalb die meisten sich hier äußern, von Aufarbeitung hat das nichts der ganze Thread ist größtenteils kontraproduktiv, und durchsäht mit plumper und haltloser Propaganda, so siehts aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen seine Aussagen bezogen sich auf 2008. Zudem bezieht hier Obama der richtigen Partei Stellung. Denn ganz gleich ob die USA hier ihre Interessen spielen lassen oder einfach nur Europa u Demokratie unterstützen, ist der Krimeinmarsch moralisch betrachtet falsch. Mir zB ist es ein Rätsel wie so viele Leser im Net Unrecht legitimieren, weil es ihren neuen Feind die USA zurecht stutzt. Wer so Politik aufnimmt sollte sich lieber anderen Dingen witmen.
> 
> Die Ukrainer können doch nichts dafür was in Kossovo war, oder wo anders. Europäische Staaten sind seit 1989 kein Spielball der Weltpolitik mehr und ich wäre sehr dafür dass das so bleibt. Recht oder Gerechtigkeit ist für viele hier anscheinend ne Numemr zu hoch, die eigene Gesinnung ist doch der Grund weshalb die meisten sich hier äußern, von Aufarbeitung hat das nichts der ganze Thread ist größtenteils kontraproduktiv, und durchsäht mit plumper und haltloser Propaganda, so siehts aus.


 
1. Obama bezieht für die richtige Partei Stellung. Wer bestimmt was "richtig" und "falsch" ist? Du? Obama? Die Medien?
2. Europäische Staaten sind also seit 1989 kein Spielball der Weltpoltik mehr? Aha. Auf welchen Kontinent liegt eigentlich Serbien, dass 1999 von mehreren NATO-Staaten (einschließlich Deutschland) völkerrechtswidrig angegriffen wurde?
3. Recht und Gerechtigkeit? Plumpe Propaganda? Versuchst du wieder einmal fehlenden Argumente mit persönlichen Angriffen zu ersetzen? 

Ich erkläre es dir noch einmal, da du es anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst oder willst.

Was genau wirft der Westen (zur Definition: also USA+EU+NATO) Russland vor?

Die Verletzung der Souveränität und der territoriale integrität der Ukraine. Das ist auch objektiv richtig, da habe ich keine Einwände.

Was mich (und viele andere auch) daran stört, ist dass die die sich da beschweren (USA+EU+NATO) selber ständig dadurch aufallen, dass sie die Souveränität und der territoriale integrität anderer Länder verletzten.

Wenn die USA das macht, ist das einfach heuchlerisch und voller Doppelmoral. Die USA setzen ihre geopolitische Interessen fast ausschließlich militärisch und völkerrechtswidrig durch. D.h. die USA haben jeden moralischen Anspruch verloren, andere Länder über Demokratie und Völkerrecht zu belehren.

Das ist (um mal einen bewusste provoktaiven Vergleich zu bringen), dasselbe als wenn Joseph Goebbels in den 30er andere Länder für Propaganda oder Zensur verurteilt hätte, und auf freie Meinungsäußerung gepocht hätte.

Das ist einfach unglaubwürdig. Und genau diese Doppelmoral und Heuchelei, kreide ich dem Westen an. 

Es gibt da einen schönen Spruch: Wer im Glaushaus sitzt, ....

Genau diesen Spruch sollte man sich mal in Berlin, London, Brüssel und Washington mal zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJ2Fh_xGrKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese USA


----------



## gorgi85 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Die Ukraine tritt der EU bei, kann aber bezüglich Kaufkraft, Produktivität, Produktqualität und allgemeinem Lebensstandard nicht mit post-industriellen Ländern wie Deutschland mithalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert das?


Die Ukrainer. Denn die arbeiten nicht für "kein Geld".



> Schau dir mal das von mir verlinkte Video an.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich oftmals besseres zu tun habe, als in irgend einem Video nach irgendeinem Hinweis auf irgendeine Aussage zu suchen, kann ich die nächsten Tage überhaupt keine abspielen. Gibts ne Textfassung?



> Oder wirf einen Blick zurück in die Geschichte. 18./19. Jahrhundert, industrielle Revolution, Proletariat, Arbeitssklaven, Karl Marx/Friedrich Engels... klingelt da was?



Jup: Gleichbleibende bis sich verbessernde Lebensumstände trotz massiver Steigerung der Bevölkerungsdichte im Vergleich zu vorrangegangenen Jahrhunderten. Das die Vorteile der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung massiv einseitig verteilt wurden, brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, das ist klar. Aber ein kleiner Teil kam auch bei den Arbeitern an und während der Industrialisierung ließ es sich immer noch besser (read: überhaupt) leben, als zuvor in der reinen Agrargesellschaft mit z.T. sehr hohen Sterblichkeitsraten, geringer Lebenserwartung und allgegenwärtiger Mangelversorgung. Subsistenzwirtschaft mag halt idyllisch erscheinen, aber nur solange man sie an einem entspannten Sommernachmittag auf der Alm beobachtet, nicht nach dem siebten 12 h Tag der Woche bei 5°C, Regen und Wind hinterm Pflug.

Für die Ukraine böten sich aber eher z.B. Rumänien, Bulgarien oder -etwas weiter zurückliegend- Ungarn und Polen als Beispiel für die zu erwartende Entwicklung nach einer Marktöffnung an.




> Das stimmt so nur kurzfristig, denn sobald die "Konkurrenz" aus dem Weg geschafft ist, wird JEDES gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (man lese: alle) die Preise anziehen.



"Konkurrenz" gibt es auf den offenen Märkten mehr als genug bzw. in den wenigen Branchen, in denen das nicht so ist, gibt es Behörden, die zumindest manchmal ein Auge darauf werfen. In einer lokalisierten Wirtschaft hast du oftmals noch deutlich schlechtere Preise, weil es eben an Stelle mehrer großer Konzerne genau einen Laden vor Ort gibt. Guck dir z.B. mal heutige Hardwarepreise an und Vergleiche sie mit dem, was du Anfang der 90er im Laden um die Ecke bezahlt hast, bevor es dank Internet eingen großen, deutschland weit konkurrierenden Markt gab. Und die Preise auf dem sind mitnichten wieder gestiegenden, nachdem die kleinen Händler Pleite gegangen sind.



> Ich weiss gerade nicht, ob ich über deine Aussage hier amüsiert oder entsetzt sein soll. Weil es kurzfristig was bringt, ist es für dich also ok, ein Land in die Abhängigkeit von Grosskonzernen laufen zu lassen, die überhaupt kein Interesse am Rest des Landes haben?



Es bringt nicht kurzfristig etwas, sondern dauerhaft. Nämlich eine deutliche Steigerung des Lebensstandards. Diese Geschwindigkeit wird nur mittelfristig auf ein normales Maß zurückgehen, weil ihre besondere Triebkraft eben der noch vorhandene Unterschied ist. Den zu verkleiner ist aber eben gerade das Ziel - und die Folge einer Öffnung.



> Was nützt dir ein Silicon Valley im Schwarzwald, wenn 95% davon einem Ami gehören und er von einem Tag auf den Anderen den Standort schliessen kann, wenn ihm der Lokalpolitiker keine Steuern erlässt? Denk dran, die Arbeiter sind zwar alles Deutsche, höchstqualifiziert und top motiviert - aber ich kann dir eins garantieren: Es sind vor Allem erst einmal Menschen, die um ihre eigene Haut besorgt sind. Wenn Intel den Standort schliesst, sind diese Leute schneller weg als du "Subvention" sagen kannst.
> 
> Nur mal so als Denkansatz.


 
Wir reden hier nicht von Subventionen. Wir reden von einer Marktöffnung und Abbau von Handelshindernissen. Natürlich steht es den investierenden Unternehmen hinterher frei, sich auch wieder aus der Ukraine zurückzuziehen. Aber ist das unterm Strich wirtschaftlich schlecht? Silicon Saxony mag auf dem absteigenden Ast sein (spätestens seitdem Merkel&Co und die Solarbranche geschlossen haben), aber das heutige Niveau ist trotzdem weitaus besser, als nach einem weiteren Jahrzehnt Massenarbeitslosigkeit gewesen wäre.
Sicherlich lässt sich darüber streiten, ob dass die in Deutschland geflossenen Subventionen wert war, aber in der Ukraine geht es eben nicht darum, dass die Ukraine Geld investieren soll. Nur darum, dass die Vorraussetzungen geschaffen werden können, unter denen denen europäische/internationale Konzerne investieren können. Deren Investitionen mögen objektiv betrachtet über Jahrzehnte alles andere als nachhaltig sein und jeder Planwirtschaftler würde sich an den Kopf fassen, wenn man einen 1A Agrarstandort mit Industrie vollstell, die man woanders stilllegt. Aber wir haben keine Planwirtschaft (und bis auf weiteres auch keinen Plan, wie eine funktionieren könnte) und die unter den sowohl in der EU wie auch in der Ukraine (wie auch in Russland) herrschenden Bedingungen wäre dieser Prozess eine klare Aufwertung für die Ukraine.
(bedenklich wäre sie eher aus EU Sicht, denn viele der östlichen Mitglieder leben ja aktuell davon, dass sie eben diese Billilohnsparte darstellen. Aber das da die Lichter ausgehen, wenn die Ukraine engere Bindungen eingeht, ist doch für die Ukraine kein Argument, die EU zu meiden)


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese USA


 
Das hatte ich hier schon mal gesehen.
Außerdem ist das politische Satire und keine Nachrichtensendung.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Nur, damit wir uns richtig verstehen: "Billig" bezieht sich bei meiner Argumentation immer auf den Vergleich zwischen den "Wirtschaftsmotoren" der EU und dem jeweiligen Land.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer. Denn die arbeiten nicht für "kein Geld".


Die Leute arbeiten nicht für "kein Geld", das stimmt. Deshalb suggeriert man ihnen, dass sie für "genug Geld" arbeiten und drückt einfach das gesamte Lohnniveau.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich oftmals besseres zu tun habe, als in irgend einem Video nach irgendeinem Hinweis auf irgendeine Aussage zu suchen, kann ich die nächsten Tage überhaupt keine abspielen. Gibts ne Textfassung?



Textfassung kenne ich keine davon. Die Aussage von wegen "besseres zu tun" kannst du dir aber schenken. Wenn du nicht gewillt bist, dich mit den Argumenten deiner Gegenseite auseinanderzusetzen, dann kann ich dich als Gegenüber nicht ernst nehmen, tut mir leid.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup: Gleichbleibende bis sich verbessernde Lebensumstände trotz massiver Steigerung der Bevölkerungsdichte im Vergleich zu vorrangegangenen Jahrhunderten. Das die Vorteile der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung massiv einseitig verteilt wurden, brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, das ist klar. Aber ein kleiner Teil kam auch bei den Arbeitern an und während der Industrialisierung ließ es sich immer noch besser (read: überhaupt) leben, als zuvor in der reinen Agrargesellschaft mit z.T. sehr hohen Sterblichkeitsraten, geringer Lebenserwartung und allgegenwärtiger Mangelversorgung. Subsistenzwirtschaft mag halt idyllisch erscheinen, aber nur solange man sie an einem entspannten Sommernachmittag auf der Alm beobachtet, nicht nach dem siebten 12 h Tag der Woche bei 5°C, Regen und Wind hinterm Pflug.


Du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären, wie Agrarwirtschaft funktioniert, ich komme aus einer Bauernfamilie und weiss darüber vermutlich mehr als du je lernen wirst.

Abgesehen davon wiederholst du dich. Ökonomische Ausbeutung ist also OK, solange einige Brotkrümel zu den Arbeitern runterfallen? Der Auffassung kann man sein, sie bezeugt aber eine gewisse Befangenheit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Ukraine böten sich aber eher z.B. Rumänien, Bulgarien oder -etwas weiter zurückliegend- Ungarn und Polen als Beispiel für die zu erwartende Entwicklung nach einer Marktöffnung an.


Meinst du das Polen, das gerade von halb Europa als Quelle für Billigarbeiter missbraucht wird? Stimmt, das kenne ich. Zumindest unsere Hilfsarbeiter im Herbst sind ziemlich verbittert darüber, dass sie im Ausland arbeiten müssen, weil zu Hause der Lohn nicht zum Leben reicht.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Konkurrenz" gibt es auf den offenen Märkten mehr als genug bzw. in den wenigen Branchen, in denen das nicht so ist, gibt es Behörden, die zumindest manchmal ein Auge darauf werfen. In einer lokalisierten Wirtschaft hast du oftmals noch deutlich schlechtere Preise, weil es eben an Stelle mehrer großer Konzerne genau einen Laden vor Ort gibt. Guck dir z.B. mal heutige Hardwarepreise an und Vergleiche sie mit dem, was du Anfang der 90er im Laden um die Ecke bezahlt hast, bevor es dank Internet eingen großen, deutschland weit konkurrierenden Markt gab. Und die Preise auf dem sind mitnichten wieder gestiegenden, nachdem die kleinen Händler Pleite gegangen sind.



In einer lokalisierten Wirtschaft hast du nur die Preise, welche die Kunden zu zahlen bereit sind. Nur... Es spricht sich rum, wenn der Dorfbäcker seine Kunden abzockt. Kleinere Gesellschaften stehen einander näher als grosse.

In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft hast du aber Preise, welche die Aktionäre verlangen. Wenn ich der einzige Arbeitgeber in der Region bin, dann sage ICH, was läuft. Du willst 60 Cent für deine Brötchen? Schade, ich zahle nur 40 und ich bin hier der einzige Abnehmer. Also entweder verkaufst du mir deine für 35 oder ich importiere sie eben von wo anders. Ach, das reicht dir nicht zum Leben? Tja, wärst du halt Metzger geworden.

Schau mal nach, was in der Schweiz gerade zwischen Coop und Migros läuft. GENAU DAS wird auch passieren.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es bringt nicht kurzfristig etwas, sondern dauerhaft. Nämlich eine deutliche Steigerung des Lebensstandards. Diese Geschwindigkeit wird nur mittelfristig auf ein normales Maß zurückgehen, weil ihre besondere Triebkraft eben der noch vorhandene Unterschied ist. Den zu verkleiner ist aber eben gerade das Ziel - und die Folge einer Öffnung.



Du nennst es also eine gesunde Wirtschaft, wenn du "dem Ausland" völlig ausgeliefert bist? Interessante Definition.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von Subventionen. Wir reden von einer Marktöffnung und Abbau von Handelshindernissen.


Die nur durch Subventionen möglich sind, weil die Lokalwirtschaft auf dem Weltmarkt nicht mithalten kann.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich steht es den investierenden Unternehmen hinterher frei, sich auch wieder aus der Ukraine zurückzuziehen. Aber ist das unterm Strich wirtschaftlich schlecht?


Für den Unternehmer? Natürlich nicht, er hat seinen Profit gemacht.
Für die Menschen in der Region? VERDAMMT JA.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Silicon Saxony mag auf dem absteigenden Ast sein (spätestens seitdem Merkel&Co und die Solarbranche geschlossen haben), aber das heutige Niveau ist trotzdem weitaus besser, als nach einem weiteren Jahrzehnt Massenarbeitslosigkeit gewesen wäre.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich lässt sich darüber streiten, ob dass die in Deutschland geflossenen Subventionen wert war, aber in der Ukraine geht es eben nicht darum, dass die Ukraine Geld investieren soll.



Nein, es geht darum, dass sie die Wahl zwischen "Geld ausgeben und weiter verschulden" oder "aufgezwungenem Wirtschaftskollaps" hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur darum, dass die Vorraussetzungen geschaffen werden können, unter denen denen europäische/internationale Konzerne investieren können. Deren Investitionen mögen objektiv betrachtet über Jahrzehnte alles andere als nachhaltig sein und jeder Planwirtschaftler würde sich an den Kopf fassen, wenn man einen 1A Agrarstandort mit Industrie vollstell, die man woanders stilllegt.



Sie "mögen" es nicht sein, sie "sind" es - und erst recht, wenn man von einzelnen Firmen spricht und nicht von einer gesunden, lokal verwurzelten Mischung.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wir haben keine Planwirtschaft (und bis auf weiteres auch keinen Plan, wie eine funktionieren könnte) und die unter den sowohl in der EU wie auch in der Ukraine (wie auch in Russland) herrschenden Bedingungen wäre dieser Prozess eine klare Aufwertung für die Ukraine.



Ja, eine Aufwertung für die Investoren in ihren Ledersesseln irgendwo in Brüssel. Für die Leute dort wär es einfach nur kacke.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (bedenklich wäre sie eher aus EU Sicht, denn viele der östlichen Mitglieder leben ja aktuell davon, dass sie eben diese Billilohnsparte darstellen. Aber das da die Lichter ausgehen, wenn die Ukraine engere Bindungen eingeht, ist doch für die Ukraine kein Argument, die EU zu meiden)



Okay, das schiesst jetzt natürlich den Vogel ab. Engere Bindungen sind gar nicht ohne wirtschaftliche Unterordnung möglich, weil die ukrainische Wirtschaft nicht auf Augenhöhe mit den Zugländern der EU ist. Also gibt es drei mögliche Szenarien.

1. Man tut nichts, die Ukraine wird zum Wirtschaftssklaven und die Konzerne freuen sich über billige Arbeiter.
2. Man lässt die Ukraine subventionieren und schiebt damit den Konzernen sogar noch Geld in den Arsch, damit sie die lokalen Gewerbe zerstören.
3. Man subventioniert (als EU) selber, treibt die Ukraine damit immer weiter in die Verschuldung bis schliesslich der Staatsbankrott unausweichlich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Die Leute arbeiten nicht für "kein Geld", das stimmt. Deshalb suggeriert man ihnen, dass sie für "genug Geld" arbeiten und drückt einfach das gesamte Lohnniveau.



Ich wiederhole: Im Vergleich zum bisherigen Durchschnittslohn der Ukraine (230 € im Monat) ist eine Steigerung, keine Absenkung des Lohnniveaus zu erwarten.



> Textfassung kenne ich keine davon. Die Aussage von wegen "besseres zu tun" kannst du dir aber schenken. Wenn du nicht gewillt bist, dich mit den Argumenten deiner Gegenseite auseinanderzusetzen, dann kann ich dich als Gegenüber nicht ernst nehmen, tut mir leid.



Ich bin nicht gewillt, mir von der Gegenseite vorschreiben zu lassen, in welcher Geschwindigkeit ich Informationen konsummiere und die Mehrheit der Youtubevideos kommt nun einmal auf eine Informationsdichte, die vielleicht 1/10tel meiner Lesegeschwindigkeit beträgt. Und seinen Gesprächspartner einer 3/4tel Stunde lang mit Aussagen zu berieseln, von denen er 80% ggf schon kennt, zeugt einfach nur von mangelndem Respekt. Und wenn alle 5-6-10 Diskussionsteilnehmer sich so verhalten würden, dann gäbe es gar keine Diskussion mehr, weil zumindest der arbeitende Teil der Bevökerung schlicht nicht mehr die Zeit hätte. Wenn man keine anderen Quellen hat bzw. zu faul ist, die Primärquellen der Youtube-Beiträge rauszusuchen, dann sollte man wenigstens zielgerichtet die Minuten in einem Video verlinken, auf die man sich gerade bezieht.
(daran, dass ich sie aus rein technischen Gründen derzeit nicht sehen kann, würde das natürlich nichts ändern. Willkommen in einem textbasierten Forum, dass sich nicht als alternative zum Kommentarbereich von Youtube versteht)



> Du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären, wie Agrarwirtschaft funktioniert, ich komme aus einer Bauernfamilie und weiss darüber vermutlich mehr als du je lernen wirst.
> 
> Abgesehen davon wiederholst du dich. Ökonomische Ausbeutung ist also OK, solange einige Brotkrümel zu den Arbeitern runterfallen? Der Auffassung kann man sein, sie bezeugt aber eine gewisse Befangenheit.



Diese Aussage habe ich kein einziges mal getätigt, geschweige denn mehrfach, wie dir -als offensichtlich intimen Kenner meines derzeitigen und künftigen Wissenstandes- sicherlich bekannt ist.



> Meinst du das Polen, das gerade von halb Europa als Quelle für Billigarbeiter missbraucht wird? Stimmt, das kenne ich. Zumindest unsere Hilfsarbeiter im Herbst sind ziemlich verbittert darüber, dass sie im Ausland arbeiten müssen, weil zu Hause der Lohn nicht zum Leben reicht.



Und hast du sie mal gefragt, wovon/wie sie vor 25 Jahren gelebt haben?




> In einer lokalisierten Wirtschaft hast du nur die Preise, welche die Kunden zu zahlen bereit sind. Nur... Es spricht sich rum, wenn der Dorfbäcker seine Kunden abzockt. Kleinere Gesellschaften stehen einander näher als grosse.



Und was macht die Dorfgemeinschaft dann, wenn der Bäcker sie abzockt, was sie mit einem großen Konzern nicht machen können? Lynchen? Boykottieren bzw. die Zahlung der Preise verweigern klappt bei beiden gleich gut/schlecht.



> In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft hast du aber Preise, welche die Aktionäre verlangen. Wenn ich der einzige Arbeitgeber in der Region bin, dann sage ICH, was läuft. Du willst 60 Cent für deine Brötchen? Schade, ich zahle nur 40 und ich bin hier der einzige Abnehmer. Also entweder verkaufst du mir deine für 35 oder ich importiere sie eben von wo anders. Ach, das reicht dir nicht zum Leben? Tja, wärst du halt Metzger geworden.



Erstmal kommt es äußerst selten vor, dass jemand der einzigste Arbeitgeber in einer Region ist - zumindest in einer Marktwirtschaft. (bei staatlicher Wirtschaft ist es ja per Definition der Fall)
Was es öfters gibt: Einen dominierenden Arbeitgeber. Z.B. irgend ein großer Konzern, der eine Fabrik ins Nichts gestellt hat. Und ja: Natürlich kann der mit einem Abzug drohen. Nur geht es den Leuten nach Wegzug einer solchen Fabrik schlechter, als vor deren Ansiedlung? NEIN. Es ging ihnen nur zwischendurch besser und sie sind bereit, einiges in Kauf zu nehmen, um einen Teil dieses Niveaus zu halten.

Und große Ketten, die den kompletten Backwarenverbtrieb ganzer Regionen kontrollieren, kaufen ohnehin nicht beim kleinen 1-Mann-Bäcker. Wenn du der Bestitzer einer Großbäckerei bist: Dann sorry. Willkommen im Kapitlismus, in dem nicht nur die Besitzer mittlerer Unternehmen von der Ausbeutung der Arbeitnehmer leben, sondern in der auch Konzerne von der Ausbeutung mittlerer Unternehmen leben.
99,9% der Bevölkerung haben aber kein mittleres Unternehmen. Und den Arbeitern wird es herzlich egal sein, ob sie für einen ukrainischen Großbäcker arbeiten, oder für die frisch aufgestellte Bäckerei eines internationalen Konzerns, die auf Grund ihrer Größe 5 Cent weniger pro Brötchen nehmen muss. Im Gegenteil: Wenn die dank modernerem Know-How und Effizienz auch noch 2% mehr Lohn zahlen kann, werden sie den Job mit Kusshand annehmen. Und sich darüber freuen, dass die Brötchen im Laden jetzt billiger sind - obwohl du eben noch behauptest hast, dass die Preise durch solche Konzerne zeigen. (wie man ja allerorten beim Duell Tante Emma vs. Aldi sehen kann )



> Du nennst es also eine gesunde Wirtschaft, wenn du "dem Ausland" völlig ausgeliefert bist? Interessante Definition.



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich das geschrieben hätte.



> Nein, es geht darum, dass sie die Wahl zwischen "Geld ausgeben und weiter verschulden" oder "aufgezwungenem Wirtschaftskollaps" hat.


 
Verschulden?
BEI WEM DENN?
Putin gibt nichts. Die EU verlangt Handelszusagen. Der IWF verlangt noch weitaus mehr. Entweder die Ukraine erklärt, zumindes nach außen, den Staatsbankrott und vegetiert fortan ohne jegliche Unterstützung auf einem Niveau, auf das vermutlich selbst Kasachstan noch herabblicken wird (d.h.: Ein Teil der Ukrainer wird nach dem ersten härteren Winter gar nichts mehr machen, weil sich das Land kaum noch Gas-Importe leisten kann), oder sie nehmen die "Hilfe" von irgend einem der genannten Arschlöcher an - zu den damit verknüpften Bedingungen. Und die EU ist da imho noch mit Abstand die am wenigsten schlechte Option für die Ukrainer, bietet sogar gute Chancen, dass sich der Lebensstandard auf das (aus !unserer! Sicht niedrige) Level von z.B. Rumänien oder sogar Litauen bessert.


----------



## loser321 (29. März 2014)

Argentinien hat auch einen Staatsbankrott hinter sich. Es waren verdammt harte Zeiten, aber kein Untergang.

Aber da ja Banken immer zuerst bedient werden müssen, koste es was es wolle, steht diese Möglichkeit nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Argentinien hatte aber keine derartige Importabhängigkeit. Wenn die Ukraine sich die Erdgasimporte nicht mehr leisten kann (und dafür bruacht sie Devisen - also den internationalen Markt), dann ist das wortwörtlich lebensbedrohend.


----------



## loser321 (29. März 2014)

Das stimmt auch wieder, da muss ich Dir Recht geben.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für die Ukraine ein massiver Gewinn wäre. Es ist schließlich "Billiglohn" aus unserer Perspektive. Die Löhne lägen aber über dem bisherigen Durchschnitt der Ukraine.


Aber auf wessen Kosten? 
Wenn wegen diesem Outsourcing nur ein Deutscher seinen Job verliert ist es falsch das zu unterstützen. Man denke nur mal an Bochum :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia-Werk_Bochum


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Auf Kosten aller.
Die Ukraine wird mit niedrigen Steuern locken. Das zieht Unternehmen an die vorher in Rumänien oder Ungarn produziert haben.
Es mag dann zutreffen dass die Löhne in der Ukraine ein kleines Stück steigen aber das Lohnniveau in Europa wird weiter sinken und sobald die Ukraine nicht mehr attraktiv genug sind -- aus welchen Gründen auch immer -- werden die Unternehmen weiter ziehen und dahin gehen wo sie noch preiswerter fertigen können oder wo die Steuern noch geringer sind.
Und solange sich die Staaten in Europa gegenseitig mit ihrer Steuerpolitik ausbooten lachen die Unternehmen und die Staaten gucken langfristig in die Röhre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

/sign.
Das tolle Konzept von "jeder gegen jeden" führt natürlich dazu, dass es irgend jemandem schlechter geht, wenn es der Ukraine besser geht. Und im Falle einer EU-Annäherung wären das zunächst einmal andere EU-Staaten. (Weswegen ich auch wenig Verständnis für deren begeisterte Einmischung habe.) Aber hier ging es ja um die Sicht der Ukraine auf die Lage. Und da muss man sagen:
- eine tolle, altruistische/ideal kommunistische/soziale/nachhaltige/... -Option steht nicht zur Auswahl. Die Ukraine kann alleine nicht einmal den Status Quo halten, geschweige denn eine Utopie erschaffen, die in allen bisherigen Versuchen gescheitert ist.
- eine Anbindung an die EU liefert eine fette Poriton offene Märkte und damit, wie üblich massiven Kontrollverlust, Umweltzerstörung, das Risiko künftiger Rückschritte wenn Konzerne wieder abziehen und einen Ausverkauf dessen, was man hat. Aber: Im Gegenzug kommen -für ukrainische Verhältnisse- enorme Geldsummen ins Land. Arbeitsmöglichkeiten  und Lebensstandard würden ein wesentlich höheres Niveau erreichen, so dass selbst künftige Rückschritte unterm Strich eine Verbesserung ergeben würden.
- eine Anbindung an Russland liefert eine fette Portion russischer Oligarchen und politischer Dominanz. Damit geht ein genauso großer Kontrollverlust einher, nur dass die Macht bei Putin&Co statt bei internationalen Konzernen landet. Imho Pest und Choleara. Um Menschen, Umwelt und Ressourcen für künftige Generationen macht sich die russische Elite auch keinen Cent mehr Gedanken, als die amerikanische. Im Gegenzug wird es aber auch weitaus geringere Investionen geben. Denn das Niveau in Russland ist wesentlich näher am Ist-Zustand der Ukraine, als die EU. Da kann man nicht einmal die Rolle der Billig-Lohnabteilung übernehmen. Sondern allenfalls die der Kornkammer. Und Russland selbst steht, durch die internationale Isolierung, vor einer Rezession, so dass auch in Zukunft nur wenig mehr Investitionen aus dieser Richtung zu erwarten sind. Der politische Druck dürfte dafür um so größer sein - wie man ja schon daran sieht, dass Putin nicht etwa ein Assoziierungsabkommen mit der brandneuen "autonomen" Republik Krim geschlossen hat, sondern diese volsttändig annektiert.

Imho ist die EU der deutlich attraktivere Partner für die Ukraine - und soviele Geschenke, wie im Moment wird man kaum jemals wieder geboten bekommen, denn irgendwann wird auch den EUlern allen klar werden, was für ein Verlustgeschäft sie sich da eigentlich zusammendichten.


----------



## Andrej (30. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auf wessen Kosten?
> Wenn wegen diesem Outsourcing nur ein Deutscher seinen Job verliert ist es falsch das zu unterstützen. Man denke nur mal an Bochum :
> 
> Nokia-Werk Bochum







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DIFGTB8zA2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



			
				schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> "frecherweise"?
> ...und weil die USA das können, auch wenn sie es nicht dürfen, verurteilst du das nicht?
> ...und weil Russland es konnte, aber nicht dürfte, verurteilst du es?





gorgi85 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf ??? Mal ehrlich wo leitest du so einen Schwachsinn heraus ? Ich hab so was doch nie geschrieben ... hast ne beeindruckende Fantasie.



Du solltest besser auf deine Wortwahl achten! 


			
				gorgi schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre das für eine EU wenn sie solch einer Entwicklung Einlass  gewährt ? Früher waren es die Bolschewiken die man aufhalten musste,  wieso man das musste haben sie der Welt Jahrzehnte lang bewiesen   Das heute hat schon eine Ironie, und man muss einfach mal auch sagen  dass wir hier ein paar Ligen höher spielen in Politik u Wirtschaft, und  uns solche Rückschritte und Zustände aus dem Osten nicht herholen  sollten. Osteuropa ist auf einem guten Weg, Russland hatte seine Chance  aber es wollte nicht, jetzt nimmt es wieder artig seinen Platz als  Bedrohung ein und hat Pläne alte Grenzen wieder zu erreichen ...*  frecherweise fällt mir aber gerade doch eine Antwort ein* wieso andere  Länder völkerrechtswiedrig handeln (aber nicht dürfen !!!)  Länder wie  die USA, nehmen sich einfach das was sie wollen, weil das im Ramen ihrer  Möglichkeit ist.
> 
> So ist die Welt ...



Wenn du "frecherweise"* so* antwortest, wie du es geschrieben hast, *drückst du damit aus, dass du das Handeln der USA in diesem Punkt gut findest!*
Wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass "die USA so frech ist...." - hättest du ausgedrückt, dass du das Handeln der USA in diesem Punkt nicht ok findest.

Wenn du also in deinen Beiträgen gleich auf eine richtige Satzstellung achtest, sparst du dir viel Zeit und kannst sicher auch auf deine verbalen Entgleisungen verzichten.




			
				 ruyven macaran
   schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht immer ganz einfach (und spätestens dann, wenn Leute  auftauchen, deren Meinung nach diverse Personen oder ganze Gruppen  getötet werden sollten, hört der Spaß auf), aber wir versuchen  Meinungsfreiheit hier möglichst weit zu gewährleisten. Ich bitte aber  auch, den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Faktaussage zu beachten:
> "Die Ukraine hat den USA 10 Milliarden Rupien für eine politische  Isolierung Moskaus gezahlt" wäre eine Faktenaussage. Die man, zumindest  auf Nachfrage, belegen können sollte.
> Eine Meinungsäußerung, die implizit beinhaltet, dass der sie äußernde  keine Ahnung hat und sich irrt, wäre dagegen "Ich glaube, dass die  Ukraine den USA 10 Milliarden Rupien für eine politische Isoloierung  Moskaus gezahlt hat". Die muss nicht zwingend gut belegt werden - man  wird den sich Äußerndem allenfalls irgendwann bitten, sich aus  Diskussionen rauszuhalten, wenn er immer wieder recht provokante/weit  reichende/sonstwie störende Meinungen zu Themen äußert, über die er  offensichtlich nicht hinreichend informiert ist.
> (moderative Anmerkung: Wenn offensichtlich ist, dass letztere  Formulierung zur Umgehung von ersterem angewandt wird, kann diese  "Bitte" aber sehr schnell und nachdrücklich folgen. Ein "ich glaube" vor  "alle Radeons sind der letzte Scheiß" macht daraus noch keinen  wertvollen Beitrag   . Das hier ist, trotz aller Freiheit zur Meinungsäußerung, schließlich  ein Diskussionsforum. Kein SeinenSenfDazuGebForum. Und zu einer  vernünftigen Diskussion gehört für gewöhnlich, dass die reale  -belegbare- Welt das Thema ist und nicht weltfremde Phantasien einzelner  Personen)



Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen über "Meinungsfreiheit" , all die Facettten deiner Einordnung möglicher Beiträge und deiner Beispiele dazu.
Da in diesem Thread niemand  dazu aufgerufen hat, dass "diverse Personen oder ganze Gruppen getötet werden sollten", können wir uns nun doch sicher wieder mit dem eigentlichen Thema befassen.



			
				 ruyven macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei politischen Themen leider häufiger der Fall. Im Falle  mangelnder Quellenlagen sollte man dann aber auch entsprechend kritisch  mit seiner eigenen Meinung umgehen und diese ggf. überdenken. Wenn die  eigene Grundlagen wenig mehr sind, als Youtube-Videos, die JEDER,  ungeachtet der realen Situation, an einem Nachmittag erstellen könnte  (okay: Jeder, der Erfahurng mit Videoschnitt hat. Alle anderen brauchen  einen Tag länger), dann steht diese Meinung eben auf tönernen Füßen. *Und  bei vielen deiner Aussagen fällt es dann doch auf, dass du keinerlei  Primärquellen anbringst.* Es wird ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass die  Schlussfolgerungen, die diverse Youtuber oder Blogger ziehen, richtig  und deren Quellen verlässlich sind. Aber: Ehe man z.T. hochbrisante  Aussagen übernimmt, sollte man genau das überprüfen. Und wenn man dies  gemacht hat, dann sollte es auf Nachfrage ja wohl kein Problem sein,  diese Primärquellen direkt vorzulegen und die darauf aufgebaute Logik  wiederzugeben, oder?
> Statt dessen kommen alzu oft nur weitere vorgekaute Interpretationen von  anderen oder gar den gleichen Youtubern/Bloggern. Die oft genug gar  keine Quellen angeben. Sowas ist imho zur Meinungsbildung ähnlich gut zu  gebrauchen, wie die Aussagen eines CIA-Chefs zur Frage wer  Massenvernichtungswaffen hat/einsetzt, und wer nicht. (Mit dem  Unterschied, das man bei letzterem i.d.R. wenigstens weiß, in welche  Richtung er die Wahrheit verfälscht und das er im Rahmen des prinzipiell  möglichen bleibt)



Ein Thema, Fakt oder Aussage anzuzweifeln, als "Unterstellung" und unwahr abzukanzeln, nur genehme "Quellen" zu akzeptieren, andere glaubwürdige Quellen einfach zu übergehen, finde ich trotzdem falsch.


> *Mediale Berichterstattung*
> 
> Von verschiedenen Seiten wurde kritisiert, dass die amerikanischen  und westeuropäischen Massenmedien die Entwicklung des Konflikts in der  Ukraine einseitig darstellten, indem die Maidan-Opposition  ausschließlich positiv, die Janukowytsch-Regierung und Russland hingegen  negativ gezeichnet würden. So sprach Armin Laschet, stellvertretender Bundesvorsitzende der CDU von einem _„marktgängigen Anti-Putin-Populismus“_.[238]
> Es wird kritisiert, dass die Rolle rechter Kräfte trivialisiert  wurde. Die rechtsradikale Gesinnung der Swoboda-Partei, eine der  stärksten Gruppen innerhalb der Maidan-Bewegung, war im Ausland bekannt.[239][240] Während des Euromaidan kam es zu zahlreichen Darstellungen nationalsozialistischer und rassistischer Symbole.[241] Alexander Rahr, Osteuropa-Historiker und Forschungsdirektor des Deutsch-Russischen Forums, meinte es sei _„in  der Tat so, dass der Westen hier, in dem Glauben es handele sich um  eine demokratische Revolution, eindeutig auf die Opposition gesetzt hat“_, obwohl dies klar im Widerspruch zu der führenden Rolle der Swoboda Partei bei den Protesten stand.[242] Anschuldigungen von Neues Deutschland und junge Welt  waren, dass einige US-Medien die Rolle von rechten und  nationalistischen Gruppierungen bei dem Umsturz herunterzuspielen  versucht hätten. Das Time Magazine behauptete etwa, dass „bei der Revolution in der Ukraine nirgendwo Neonazi-Gruppen involviert waren“.[243] Ebenso wurde in Deutschland aus Sicht linker Kreise von Seiten der Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung der Versuch unternommen, die Rolle rechtsradikaler Kräfte in der Protestbewegung zu bagatellisieren.[244][245][246]
> ...


 Quelle:Euromaidan

Zudem sollten meine Beiträge in Zitaten auch richtig erkennbar als Zitate wiedergegeben werden (findest du in deinem Beitrag als deinen Text) und meine gemachten Aussagen, bei der Wiedergabe nicht verdreht werden.


			
				schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> Man munkelt darüber, dass sogar Rechtsextreme von der Nato im Ausland ausgebildet wurden.





			
				 ruyven macaran zum Thema Unterstellungen "Wem unterstelle ich was?" schrieb:
			
		

> - Der NATO: dass sie, mit Bezug zur Ukraine, Rechtsextreme ausgebildet hat


Die Bedeutung der Wortes "munkeln" kennst du?



			
				 ruyven macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Man eine Nicht-Existenz nicht beweisen. Wenn du behauptest, dass etwas  "ist", dann musst du dafür Belege bringen. In günstigen Fällen kann ein  einziger, eindeutiger, gut belegter Fall reichen. Aber niemand kann  einen Beweis dafür bringen, dass etwas "nicht ist". Denn wenn z.B. eine  Nation nicht einen Aufstand in einer anderen finanziert hat, dann gab es  eben keinerlei Handlungen und die haben keinerlei Spuren hinterlassen.  Man kann schlecht "nichts" vorlegen (bzw. genau das macht man, wenn man  nichts macht). Im Gegenzug ist derjenige, der behauptet, dass es etwas  gibt, in der Schuld, dies zu belegen.
> 
> Zu Aussagen von dir, die sich prinzipiell falsifizieren lassen, sollten  Gegenindizien fast schon allgemein bekannt sein. Hier trotzdem ein paar  Beispiele, falls deine Verweigerung der größeren Medien soweit gehen  sollte, dass du nicht einmal mehr weißt, über was so berichtet wird:
> - Nahezu jeder Artikel zu den Spekulationen im Ashton-Paet-Telefonat  verweist darauf, dass Ermittlungsergebnisse bald veröffentlicht werden  bzw. Ermittlungen laufen. (z.B.)  Das passt nicht zu deiner Behauptung, die Übergangsregierung hätte kein  Interesse an einer Aufklärung. Wer kein Interesse an Aufklärung hat,  ermittelt nach Möglichkeit nicht. (Und in der aktuellen Lage könnte die  Regierung eine ganze Menge Dinge nicht machen, ohne dass Augenbrauen  gehoben werden).
> ...


Sicher kann man eine Nicht-Existenz nicht beweisen.
Aber* mehr als* 5 Milliarden Dollar haben mal existiert! Dazu kommt, dass auch andere westliche Geldgeber diesen Putsch laut Wiki unterstützt haben.


> *Finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung oppositioneller Gruppen*
> 
> Über nichtstaatliche Stiftungen, Parteien und parteinahe Stiftungen sowie Nichtregierungsorganisationen  wurden im Vorfeld oppositionelle Bewegungen und Organisationen  unterstützt, die auf dem Maidan eine aktive Rolle in der Protestbewegung  einnahmen. So wurde UDAR, die Partei Vitali Klitschkos, unter anderem  von der CDU-nahen Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung finanziert,[228][229], die Allukrainische Vereinigung („Swoboda“) erfuhr Unterstützung von der deutschen NPD,[230] die dem rechten Block zugehörige Gruppe _Spilna Sprava_[231] wurde finanziell durch die International Renaissance Foundation von George Soros unterstützt [232]. Der private Fernsehsender Espreso TV,  der mit Beginn des Euromaidan im November 2013 gegründet wurde und als  Teil der Protestbewegung live vom Maidan berichtete, wurde mit  ausländischen Geldern finanziert.[233][234]
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...омайдані.jpg/220px-Маккейн_на_Євромайдані.jpg http://bits.wikimedia.org/static-1.23wmf19/skins/common/images/magnify-clip.png
> ...


 Quelle: Euromaidan



			
				schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon 2004 hatte der Westen Geld in einen ukrainischen Präsidenten investiert! (siehe oben)
> *
> *Laut Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Ich könnte so bei jedem Punkt Quelle um Quelle bringen.
Absurd finde ich den Schutz von Millitäreinrichtungen nach dem, was auf dem Maidan so abging, nicht!  Putin war auch nicht auf dem Maidan wie Politiker der Gegenseite.  Die "Hilfen" wurden erst mit Anerkennung der neuen Putschregierung durch den Westen beendet und nennen sich ermäßigte Erdgaspreise. (In Deutschland ein normaler Ablauf, wenn ein neuer Mieter in eine Wohnung einzieht und der Vermieter die Miete erhöht).
Die Krimbewohner haben Putin ihr Wohlwollen ausgesprochen! Wieso stellst du meine Aussage als unwahr dar? Es gibt bei jeder Wahl Gegenstimmen oder Stimmenthaltungen. Laut der Ukrainischen Verfassung wurde die "Mehrheit" erreicht, was man von der Abwahl Janukowitsch's nicht behaupten kann.


			
				 ruyven macaran zum Thema Unterstellungen "Wem unterstelle ich was?" schrieb:
			
		

> - "bedeutsamen westlichen Politikern": Dass sie "Kontakt zu angeworbenen  Regierungsgegnern" (d.h. Söldnern) aufgenommen haben ("persönlich" und  "vor Ort")


Es waren keine westlichen Politiker auf dem Maidan???? Keine Viktoria Nuland oder Mc Cain? WOW! 
Liegt es an meinem Standpunkt? 
Warum werden von den "Russlandkritikern" hier im Forum keine Quellen und Beweise verlangt?


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es waren keine westlichen Politiker auf dem Maidan???? Keine Viktoria Nuland oder Mc Cain? WOW!


 Und wo und wann haben diese Politiker nun bitte (persönlich) Söldner angeheuert oder bezahlt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lediglich das dortige Gegenstück zur *FDP* und Nationalisten, die gerne die totale Kontrolle über die "einheimische" Wirtschaft wollen, müssen sich sorgen machen.


Man mag ja von der FDP halten was man will, aber mir wäre neu das sie  die totale Kontrolle über die einheimische Wirtschaft wollen oder  meintest du die NPD?



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> [...]


Oh wow. Copypaste bei den ASR-Luden. Welch grandiose Leistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

SO kannst du dir es sparen, ""Quellen"" zu bringen. Der von dir zitierte erste Texte bezieht sich nur an einer Stelle auf deine Behauptung eines "Auftrags-Putsches" und da ist die rede von "soll nach Kritikern". Selbst bei der Finanzierung wird von "unter anderem" gesprochen. Ein Beleg für deine allumfassenden Anschuldigungen ist so etwas nicht, ein nützlicher Beitrag zu deinem Text auch nicht. Dass "Kritiker" bestimmte Unterstellungen äußern, wissen wir schließlich schon aus dem Thread selbst - problematisch sind die (fehlenden) Informationsquellen dieser Kritiker.

Im Zweiten Zitat fehlt gleich jeglicher Bezug zu den bislang geäußerten Unterstellungen (kein Wunder, beschäftigt sich die Hälfte doch nicht einmal mit dem Thema dieses Threads). Im Gegenteil, du wiederlegst sogar deine bisherige Behauptung, dass aus dem Westen stammendes Geld nicht bei der Regierung Juschtschenko angegkommen wäre.

Und was du "findest" ist erst recht kein Beleg für eine Tatsachenbehauptung, sondern schlichtweg eine Meinung. Wenn du nichts weiter beizutragen hast, empfehle ich die Eröffnung eines Threads "Schlumpfi13s Meinungen". Hier soll es zumindest Abschnittsweise über reale Vorkomnisse gehen.


Auf Spitzfindigkeiten und Aussagen-Umdeutungen werde ich nicht mehr weiter eingehen. Deine Aussagen waren "Die Krimbewohner" (nicht "die Mehrheit") und "angeworben". Im übrigen wurde bei der Abwahl Janukowitschs eine Mehrheit gegen ihn erzielt. Eine ziemlich hohe sogar, insbesondere wenn man sie z.B. mit dem Krim"referendum" vergleicht, bei der >60% der Stimmberechtigten entweder gar nicht oder für Autonomie gestimmt haben. (die Option "Ukraine" gabs ja leider ebensowenig, wie Wahllokale ohne Anwesenheit schwer bewaffneter Gesetzloser einer der Interessengruppen...)


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Spitzfindigkeiten und Aussagen-Umdeutungen werde ich nicht mehr weiter eingehen. Deine Aussagen waren "Die Krimbewohner" (nicht "die Mehrheit") und "angeworben". Im übrigen wurde bei der Abwahl Janukowitschs eine Mehrheit gegen ihn erzielt. Eine ziemlich hohe sogar, insbesondere wenn man sie z.B. mit dem Krim"referendum" vergleicht, bei der >60% der Stimmberechtigten entweder gar nicht oder für Autonomie gestimmt haben. (die Option "Ukraine" gabs ja leider ebensowenig, wie Wahllokale ohne Anwesenheit schwer bewaffneter Gesetzloser einer der Interessengruppen...)



Was nichts daran ändert, dass er nicht rechtmäßig abgewählt wurde. Auch 74,9% wäre eine hohe Mehrheit, aber halt nicht 75%. Und die wären nunmal nötig gewesen.

Damit erübrigt sich jede weitere Disskusion über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Regierung in Kiew. Sie ist es einfach nicht.

PS: Das der Westen nicht zugibt, dass er da intern mitmischt ist klar. Lassen wir doch die Zeit für uns Arbeiten.

Beim "Zwischenfall am Golf von Tokin" hat es auch 40 Jahre gedauert, bis klar war, dass uns die USA bezüglich des Vietnamskrieges angelogen hat.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beim "Zwischenfall am Golf von Tokin" hat es auch 40 Jahre gedauert, bis klar war, dass uns die USA bezüglich des Vietnamskrieges angelogen hat.


 
Der vietnam Krieg fing ja nicht erst an als die Amerikaner dazu kamen. Der war schon viel früher in Gange. Mit den Franzosen.
Aber das ist ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der vietnam Krieg fing ja nicht erst an als die Amerikaner dazu kamen. Der war schon viel früher in Gange. Mit den Franzosen.
> Aber das ist ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.


 
Richtig und richtig.

Mir ging es mehr darum, deutlich zu machen, dass die Wahrheit manchmal auch länger braucht.

Und dass die Amerikaner einen Putsch bezahlt haben, ja dafür wird man keine Quellen finden, aber man kann sich auch 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen. Wenn jemand 5 Mrd. investiert, hat er wohl handfeste Interessen. Und eine Ukraine die in der NATO wäre, wäre im Interesse der USA.

Um das zu verstehen, brauche ich keine Quelle.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dass die Amerikaner einen Putsch bezahlt haben, ja dafür wird man keine Quellen finden, aber man kann sich auch 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen. Wenn jemand 5 Mrd. investiert, hat er wohl handfeste Interessen. Und eine Ukraine die in der NATO wäre, wäre im Interesse der USA.
> 
> Um das zu verstehen, brauche ich keine Quelle.


 
Und das ist hier eben zu wenig.
Es gibt auch eine Menge Leute die denken dass die Administration Bush zusammen mit Israel am 11.09.01 die WTC Türme gesprengt haben und erklären genauso dass das doch logisch ist und benennen keine Quellen die das bestätigen da das ja offensichtlich ist.

Jeder investiert Geld in ein anderes Land. Eben um sich Vorteile davon zu erhoffen. Die Russen machen das in Deutschland genauso wie die Saudis in den USA.
Was sie mit den investieren Geldern für Vorteile erlangen wollen oder ob noch weitere Leute daran beteiligt sind entzieht sich uns da wir nicht über die Möglichkeiten verfügen derartige Informationen zu erlangen.
Nebenbei gesagt: Ohne Edward Snowden wüssten wir auch heute nichts davon was die NSA so für Machenschaften am Laufen hatte.
Mag durchaus sein dass die USA Gelder investiert hat um die Ukraine demokratischer zu machen. Ich denke dass sie die gleiche Summer schon in Russland investiert hat -- und wir wissen ja wie demokratisch Russland ist. Und in China werden sie sicher schon das 10 oder 20 fache dessen investiert haben und heute ist China ja demokratischer denn je. 
Das hat eben nicht so viel Aussagekraft. Meist kommt nichts bei rüber und wenn die Ukraine demokratischer werden will dann geht das nur vom Volk aus. die müssen sich beschweren und das haben sie gemacht.
Die Regierung wurde abgesetzt. Eine andere wurde installiert -- genauso wie andere Regierung in andere Länder auch schon installiert wurde -- in Europa meist durch den Druck der EU weil die Länder zu hohe Schulden hatten.
Was am Ende wirklich bei raus kommen wird wissen wir erst nach den Neuwahlen.
Klitschko hat ja schon verzichtet.
Jetzt scheint ein Milliardär Präsident werden zu wollen. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist weiß ich nicht. 
In Italien war es jedenfalls nicht gut dass ein Milliardär Regierungschef war.


----------



## gorgi85 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



> Wenn du "frecherweise" so antwortest, wie du es geschrieben hast, drückst du damit aus, dass du das Handeln der USA in diesem Punkt gut findest!
> Wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass "die USA so frech ist...." - hättest du ausgedrückt, dass du das Handeln der USA in diesem Punkt nicht ok findest.
> 
> Wenn du also in deinen Beiträgen gleich auf eine richtige Satzstellung achtest, sparst du dir viel Zeit und kannst sicher auch auf deine verbalen Entgleisungen verzichten.



Die USA besitzt ein Millitärbudget von 900 Mrd Dollar jährlich, das der Russen beträgt 70 Mrd Dollar (Stand 2011). Das sage ich weil hier einige vergessen dass die Staaten immernoch die Vormachtsstellung sind auf diesem Globus, und es nicht sonderlich wundern sollte dass sie global an vielen Kriegen mit Nutzen dabei sind bzw anzetteln wenn das der Weg ihrer Interessen ist. Dass es vlt die größten Heuschler sind ist meines Erachtens nach so bekannt und so oft durchekaut dass man es nicht mehr zu erwähnen brauch. Aber im Vergleich machen die Russen das auch sehr schlecht, Putin stellt eine Armee an der Grenze auf und auf die Krim schickt er Truppen ohne russische Abzeichen und lügt vor der Weltöffentlichkeit wesentlich schlechter als ein Mr Bush, wenn er meint er weiss selber nicht wem die Truppen auf der Krim angehören  

"frech" erwähnte ich, weil ich das Gefühl habe dass manche Member denken Putin und Russland seien hier irgendwie auf Augenhöhe mit den USA und das ist einfach doof mit solchen Nationalisten zu schreiben. Zumindest nach meinem Gefühl ist das somit etwas schwer, politische Schritte übhaupt richtig zu deuten bzw weiss ich nicht immer ob die Grundauffassung solcher Leute richtig ist, und ich dann nicht völlig umsonst schreibe.

Das amerikanische Interesse an der Ukraine, wie am Osten Europas, ist heute auch geschäftlicher Natur. Die meisten neuen EU-Staaten sind gerade dabei ihre Armeen stark und mittelfristig zu modernisieren und in den nächsten Jahren werden ihre Milliärs finanziell aufgestockt, somit versprechen sich die USA große Rüstungsdeals. Aber auch wichtig ist der Rückhalt wie auch die Kriegsbeteiligung der neuen EU Staaten mit den USA, wie auch ein politisch-unterstützendes Gewicht für amerikanische Interessen in Westeuropa. Die Ukraine ist auch ein potentieller Abnehmer für die Zukunft, dazu hat es hochgeschätzte Schiefergasvorkommen so wie das Gasnetzt Europas. Die USA ist also sehr wohl auch als Interessent dabei wenn auch klein gehalten. Ich würde sagen dass solche Interessen größer sind als der Zweck die Russen zu schwächen, in Wirklichkeit sehen die Ammis Russland garnicht mehr als starken Konkurenten, zumindest global. 

Dass Putin hier nicht kampflos nachgibt ist auch sehr wohl nachzuvollziehen, traditionell hat die Ukraine besonders Kiew, ja unglaublich große Bedeutung für die Russen. Dass es aber jetzt so ist wie es ist, ist die doch Schuld der Russen. Die Politik ggüber der Ukraine war falsch, so wie dem Großteil der osteuropäischen Länder. Als Überlegener müsste Russland, vorallem wegen der Vergangenheit, eine Sunshine-Politik betreiben mit seinen europäischen Nachbarn und das Verhältniss entspannen, vlt auch eine EU Kandidatur in Betracht ziehen und somit eine Schlüsselfigur in der Union sein, statt isoliert. Die Realität ist aber die dass die Russel ihr Gas lieber hier vk und nicht in China weil sie uns mehr mögen, sondern weil sie China nicht so erpressen können  Also ist wieder Osteuropa der Einflussbereich um zu wachsen. Allerdings ist das nicht viel einfacher weil Europa sich mit der Zeit zu weit entwickelt hat, somit ist die Isolation Russlands eine ganz logische Konsequenz, zumindest bis zu einem Kurswechsel in Moskau.


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen waren "Die Krimbewohner" (nicht "die Mehrheit") und "angeworben". Im übrigen wurde bei der Abwahl Janukowitschs eine Mehrheit gegen ihn erzielt. Eine ziemlich hohe sogar, insbesondere wenn man sie z.B. mit dem Krim"referendum" vergleicht, bei der >60% der Stimmberechtigten entweder gar nicht oder für Autonomie gestimmt haben. (die Option "Ukraine" gabs ja leider ebensowenig, wie Wahllokale ohne Anwesenheit schwer bewaffneter Gesetzloser einer der Interessengruppen...)



Ich entschuldige mich für meine Unwissenheit betreffs der geforderten Formulierungen für Diskussionen in diesem Thread. Hätte ich gewusst, dass wie schon bei der Definition "des Westens" auch bei der Nennung von Personengruppen/Länder etc. eine andere als in Deutschland (Medien/Nachrichten. Geschichtsbüchern) übliche Nennung erforderlich ist, hätte ich natürlich nicht "die Krimbewohner" - sondern "die_ Mehrheit_ der Krimbewohner" geschrieben. Es gibt in jedem Land, in jeder Regierung, in jeder Völkergruppe, in jeder Personengruppe, zu jedem Thema, Beschluß, Wahl, Einstellung, Ansicht etc. so gut wie immer Menschen, die nicht einer Meinung sind. Trotzdem sagt man: "Deutschland hat...", "Die Regierung beschloss oder verabschiedete....", "der Westen ..." . Nur in sehr seltenen Fällen wird "die Mehrheit" erwähnt und das oft nur dann, wenn die Mehrheit nur knapp erreicht wurde. 
Damit alle Forumsnutzer sicher sein können und hier nicht die "falschen" Formulierungen verwenden... -  *Wo genau können Threadmitschreiber eine genaue Auflistung der gewünschten Formulierungen für diesen Thread finden? *

Deine Informationen zu den Mehrheiten bei der Abwahl Janukowitsch's und dem Vergleich zum Krim-Referendum sind mir neu.
Ich konnte nichts darüber bei meinen Recherchen finden. 
*Woher hast du deine Informationen?*

 ">60% der Stimmberechtigten?"  - Wiki schreibt, dass 60% der Krimbevölkerung Russen sind. 
...und das hier fand ich zur Wahl auf der Krim:



> *
> Wikipedia:
> 
> Wahlmodus
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Schlumpi's Meinungen* oder doch wahr?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGbRqM0ef7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







> *MOSKAU, 28. März (RIA Novosti)*
> 
> Washington hat die Machtübernahme in der Ukraine durch prowestliche  Kräfte nach Angaben eines ehemaligen US-Geheimdienstlers im Laufe von 20  Jahren vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ach Schlumpi, du müsstest es doch langsam verstanden haben.

Fakten interessieren nicht. Die Abwahl Janukowtisch und das Referendum auf der Krim verstoßen beide klar gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine.

Aber kritisiert wird nur das Referendum. Mit der illegalen Regierung in Kiew werden shcon die ersten Abkommen geschlossen.

Eine verurteilte Verbrecherin, die jahrelang auf gebrechlich und verletzt gemacht hat, erfreut sich nach ihrer (illegalen) Entlassung plötzlich bester Gesundheit.

Und russiches Quellen, geht ja mal gar nicht. Weil in Russland ist ja alles böse und die Meinungsfreiheit wird ja unterdrückt. Wie z.b. hier:

Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ">60% der Stimmberechtigten?"  - Wiki schreibt, dass 60% der Krimbevölkerung Russen sind.


 Die machen aber nicht 60% der Stimmberechtigten aus. Denn der Möglichkeit seine Stimme abgeben zu können, sind gewisse gesetzliche Hürden, wie z.B. Volljährigkeit, nicht entmündigt, im Besitz der Staatsbürgerschaft, keine eingeschränkten oder entzogenen bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte etc. gesetzt. Von daher sind die 60% der Gesamtbevölkerung *nicht gleich* 60% der Stimm- bzw. Wahlberechtigten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Deine Informationen zu den Mehrheiten bei der Abwahl Janukowitsch's und dem Vergleich zum Krim-Referendum sind mir neu.
> Ich konnte nichts darüber bei meinen Recherchen finden.
> *Woher hast du deine Informationen?*



Gute Frage, welche Seite ich damals als erstes zum Thema Wahlergebniss Krim gefunden hatte. Scheinbar, trotz direkten Bezug auf die Wahlkommission, keine verlässliche, denn da stand eine deutlich geringere Wahlebeteiligung und eine etwas geringerer Anteil Ja-Stimmen drin. Mit den von dir (und anderen Quellen) genannten Zahlen ergeben sich in der Tat 80% Zustimmung unter den Stimmberechtigten - was etwas mehr ist, als die 73% (328 von 450 Stimmberechtigten*), mit denen Janukowitsch abgewählt wurde, oder nicht.

(*Hat da eigentlich mal irgendwann jemand Angaben gefunden, wieviele Abgeordnete den nun bei der Abstimmung zugelassen und vor allem anwesend waren? Ich konnte nicht einmal herausfinden, ob ob nach den umstrittenen Nachwahlen im Dezember die neuen Parlamentarier überhaupt noch vereidigt wurden, oder ob es weiterhin nur 443/445 formelle Mitglieder gab, als im Februar abgestimmt wurde.)


Zum Rest: Auch fünf Minunten Videogucken später habe ich keinerlei Hinweise auf eine 5 Milliarden Zahlung für einen Putsch gefunden, sondern eher den Eindruck, dass gezielt meine Zeit mit Wiederholungen verschwendet wird. Und das mit Geld, dass u.a. an Janukowitsch selbst, an ulrainische Regierungen,... gezahlt wurde ein Putsch gegen die ukrainische Regierung finanziert worden sein soll, macht wohl auch keine Aussagen über fragwürdige Investitionen - sondern über fragwürdige Berichterstattung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Lieber ruyven,
es betrübt mich zu tiefst, dass du nach Anschauen des Videos, deine dafür genutzte Zeit, als verschwendet ansiehst. 
Es verwundert mich, dass dessen Inhalt für dich nur eine Wiederholung war. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass dieses Video * Beweise* für einen Putsch enthalten sollte. Ich hatte so etwas nie geschrieben oder angedeutet!
Ich hatte das Video extra mit einem Trennstrich vom obrigen Text abgesondert und dich auch nicht speziel dazu aufgefordert, dass du es dir unbedingt anschauen solltest.
Es war deine Entscheidung.
Deshalb kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso ich*  deine Zeit "gezielt" mit Wiederholungen verschwendet hätte*.

Du hast bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass u. a. Janukowitsch mit diesen 5 Milliarden Dollar bezahlt wurde. 
Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden.
Woher stammen deine Informationen?

Du wertest das  Video "Kampf um das Erdgas in der Ukraine" der Sendung Monitor (ARD) mit* fragwürdiger Berichterstattung ?
*
  Wo genau können Threadmitschreiber eine genaue Auflistung der gewünschten Formulierungen für diesen Thread finden?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Noch etwas Witziges zum Thema*
Ich habe bei meinen Recherchen bei google mal ''auftragsputsch'' eigegeben. 
Das 2. Suchergebnis: Droht Krieg in der Ukraine? - Seite 132 - GameStar-Pinboard
Interessant ist der 3. Beitrag dieser Seite, Autor: Empath2

*Ganz offensichtlich ist dieser Empath2 ein eifriger Leser unseres Forums und hat nur Stunden später, Texte aus unseren tollen Beiträgen fast wörtwörtlich in "seinem" Forum veröffentlicht. 
So ein Dieb! *
Beweis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nter-den-demonstranten-durch-schuesse-60.html
Beitrag 597 und 598


----------



## eVoX (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Der User "Empath2" ist ja hier auch kein Unbekannter Der wurde hier doch gesperrt, sein nick war hier "Empath", dann hatte er angeblich ein Multiacc "Isotop30"
Bei Computerbase ist er auch voll dabei, was dieses Thema angeht. Aber das er eure Texte wortwörtlich übernimmt ist schon geil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Video extra mit einem Trennstrich vom obrigen Text abgesondert



Wurde -fälschlicherweise- als Trennstrich zu einem zweiten Antwortteil interpretiert, da du im ersten Teil auf ein Post geantwortet hat, dass in erster Linie deine anhaltende Verweigerung thematisierte, deine 5-Milliarden-Dollar-für-Putsch-Unterstellung zu belegen und zu nach dem Video noch eine Quelle zitierst, die ähnliche (sowohl inhaltlich auch hinsichtlich der fehlenden Untermauerung) Thesen verbeitet. Offensichtlich hatte das Video in der Mitte aber nichts damit zu tun...



> Du hast bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass u. a. Janukowitsch mit diesen 5 Milliarden Dollar bezahlt wurde.
> Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden.
> Woher stammen deine Informationen?



Da Google erstmal mit Krisenberichten zugespamt ist (danke Putin!), dürfte das US-Entwicklungshilfeministerium die mittlerweile bequemste Quelle sein. Das deckt zwar nicht alle US-Hilfen ab, beinhaltet aber schon eine ganze Reihe von Projekten mit Regierungsinteraktion (und gibt auch einen schönen Eindruck davon, wie wichtig den USA z.B. Bildung und Gesundheit sind und wie wichtig die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung und Markterschließung...). Da die aktuellen Jahresberichte noch nicht auf 2013 basieren, sondern auf 2012, kann man sich somit direkt durch vor-Protest Investitionen in die Janukowitsch-Regierung klicken. Z.B.:
Good Governance in Ukraine | USAID Dollars to Results

Mit Übersichten tut man sich leider ein Bisschen schwerer. Es gibt zwar ein .xls, das direkt alle Projekte auflistet (darunter knapp 300 in der Ukraine). Aber da muss dann wieder jeweils einzeln gucken, was die machen und in wie weit die Regierung involviert war. Die meisten Maßnahmen dürften zwar eine Koordination/Genehmigung erfordert haben, aber natürlich investiert der Globalisierungsprofiteur No1 primär auf Unternehmensebene.

Die umgekehrte Situation hat man hier: Ukraine
Rein finanzielle Zusammenfassungen, aus denen sich aber nicht mehr ableiten lässt, worum es eigentlich ging - dafür gibts die auch mit Art des Empfängers, z.B. Regierung:
z.B.: http://gbk.eads.usaidallnet.gov/docs/tables/country/ukr_00001000100010_0111.xls
(demnach sind die Zahlungen über die ukrainische Regierung unter Janukowitsch sogar gestiegen.)




> Du wertest das  Video "Kampf um das Erdgas in der Ukraine" der Sendung Monitor (ARD) mit* fragwürdiger Berichterstattung ?*


*

Der letzte Satz meines Posts bezog sich auf den letzten Abschnitts deines Posts, also den Beitrag von ria.ru . Selbst ohne Beachtung der Reihenfolge hättest du das Eindeutig am Inhalt erkennen können, der sich nicht auf Erdgas bezieht.




			Wo genau können Threadmitschreiber eine genaue Auflistung der gewünschten Formulierungen für diesen Thread finden?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Alles was man, neben allgemeinen Benimmregeln und Diskussionskultur, wissen muss

Ich empfehle insbesondere 4.1 und 4.2 sorgsam mit dem abzugleichen, was man gerne schreiben möchte (4.6 ist auch immer zu empfehlen  ), aber auch die ersten drei Abschnitte geben vielfältige Orientierung.




			Ich habe bei meinen Recherchen bei google mal ''auftragsputsch'' eigegeben. 
Das 2. Suchergebnis: Droht Krieg in der Ukraine? - Seite 132 - GameStar-Pinboard
Interessant ist der 3. Beitrag dieser Seite, Autor: Empath2

Ganz offensichtlich ist dieser Empath2 ein eifriger Leser unseres Forums und hat nur Stunden später, Texte aus unseren tollen Beiträgen fast wörtwörtlich in "seinem" Forum veröffentlicht. 
So ein Dieb! 
Beweis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nter-den-demonstranten-durch-schuesse-60.html
Beitrag 597 und 598


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Interessant. Bislang kannten wir nur die umgekehrte Richtung: User, die merkwürdiger genau das gleiche hier im Forum posten, wie besagter Account bei GameStar. Bevorzugt mit Accounts, die angelegt wurden, kurz nachdem ein anderer hier wegen diverser Verstöße gesperrt wurde *


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Ohje, der Putsch / gehijackte Revolution in der Ukraine wird für die übertölpelte Bevölkerung immer mehr zum Eigentor, Russland hat effektiv sämtliche Rabatte beim Bezug russischen Gases gestrichen, die verarmte Ukrainie darf damit künftig den Weltmarktpreis zahlen, was bei einem eh bankrotten Land im nächsten Winter ziemlich unschön werden dürfte ... aber hey, dass die Ukranier den normalen Preis für Gas zahlen sollen stand ja auch im ursprünglich abgelehnten Assoziierungsabkommen mit drin, daher no f*cks given: Gekniffen wären die Ukranier so oder so gewesen. Nur werden zum teureren Gas jetzt noch Spardiktate vom IWF hinzukommen im Austausch für deren "Hilfe" ...


----------



## acc (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der vietnam Krieg fing ja nicht erst an als die Amerikaner dazu kamen. Der war schon viel früher in Gange. Mit den Franzosen.
> Aber das ist ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.


 
wobei die usa nicht ganz unschuldig daran waren. immerhin hatte man den vietnamesen versprochen als hilfe für den kampf gegen die japaner, unabhängig zu werden. nur davon wollte man nach ende der japanischen besetzung mal wieder nichts wissen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



eVoX schrieb:


> Der User "Empath2" ist ja hier auch kein Unbekannter Der wurde hier doch gesperrt, sein nick war hier "Empath", dann hatte er angeblich ein Multiacc "Isotop30"
> Bei Computerbase ist er auch voll dabei, was dieses Thema angeht. Aber das er eure Texte wortwörtlich übernimmt ist schon geil



LOL
Also deshalb hab ich hier von Isotop30 lange nichts mehr gelesen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurde -fälschlicherweise- als Trennstrich  zu einem zweiten Antwortteil interpretiert, da du im ersten Teil auf ein  Post geantwortet hat, dass in erster Linie deine anhaltende  Verweigerung thematisierte, deine  5-Milliarden-Dollar-für-Putsch-Unterstellung zu belegen und zu nach dem  Video noch eine Quelle zitierst, die ähnliche (sowohl inhaltlich auch  hinsichtlich der fehlenden Untermauerung) Thesen verbeitet.  Offensichtlich hatte das Video in der Mitte aber nichts damit zu tun...


*WAS GEHT HIER EIGENTLICH AB?*
*Zur Erinnerung* - dies ist ein Thread, in dem politisch über die Vorkommnisse in der Ukraine diskutiert werden sollte. Diskussion
Ich machte in meinen Beiträgen schon mehrmals deutlich, dass es mir hier nur um das Thema geht und dass, wenn ich auf Beiträge antworte, ich niemanden persönlich damit angreifen möchte und sich bitte niemand von mir persönlich angegriffen fühlen soll.
Doch anstatt auf meine Beiträge sachlich zu antworten, kamen hier *Vorwürfe* von Unterstellungen zu so gut wie jedem meiner geschriebenen Worte! 
Ich erinnerte mehrmals an die Meinungsfreiheit (Forumsregeln) und bemühte mich um eine freundlichere Kommunikation. 
Ich verzichtete, jeden , jeder Grundlage entbehrenden Vorwurf, hier als solchen darzustellen, um das Klima nicht weiter anzuheizen und deutete nur Beispiele an.
Doch wenn ich viele, viele Seiten später immer noch unter anderem 





> ..*deine anhaltende  Verweigerung...*


lese* und damit nur  eigene Fehler  entschuldigt werden sollen, hat dies nichts mit einer Diskussion mehr zu tun, sondern ist ein persönlicher Affront.
*Ich bitte darum, solches zu unterlassen!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da  Google erstmal mit Krisenberichten zugespamt ist (danke Putin!), dürfte  das US-Entwicklungshilfeministerium die mittlerweile bequemste Quelle  sein. Das deckt zwar nicht alle US-Hilfen ab, beinhaltet aber schon eine  ganze Reihe von Projekten mit Regierungsinteraktion (und gibt auch  einen schönen Eindruck davon, wie wichtig den USA z.B. Bildung und  Gesundheit sind und wie wichtig die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung und  Markterschließung...). Da die aktuellen Jahresberichte noch nicht auf  2013 basieren, sondern auf 2012, kann man sich somit direkt durch  vor-Protest Investitionen in die Janukowitsch-Regierung klicken. Z.B.:
> Good  Governance in Ukraine | USAID Dollars to Results
> 
> Mit  Übersichten tut man sich leider ein Bisschen schwerer. Es gibt zwar ein  .xls,  das direkt alle Projekte auflistet (darunter knapp 300 in der Ukraine).  Aber da muss dann wieder jeweils einzeln gucken, was die machen und in  wie weit die Regierung involviert war. Die meisten Maßnahmen dürften  zwar eine Koordination/Genehmigung erfordert haben, aber natürlich  investiert der Globalisierungsprofiteur No1 primär auf  Unternehmensebene.
> ...


Außer einigen interessanten Neuigkeiten für mich, konnte ich bei deiner Quelle nichts finden, was bestätigt hätte, dass die USA Janukowitsch von den besagten 5 Milliarden Dollar etwas gezahlt hat.

Die USAID hat laut eigenen Angaben in den letzten 20 Jahren offiziell nur 1,8 Milliarden Dollar in die Ukraine investiert und ein Großteil davon für die eigenen Mitarbeiter verwendet.

...und wenn man dem Bericht über Kuba glauben darf, wurden diese Kuba-Ausgaben als Ausgaben für Parkistan abgerechnet, was die gesamte USAID, ihre Finanzen und ihre offiziellen Ziele unglaubwürdig erscheinen lässt!
Die USAID ist zudem keine Unbekannte und hatte schon bei der orangenen Revolution ihre Finger im Spiel.

United States Agency for International Development

USAID | Embassy of the United States Kyiv, Ukraine

Enthüllung: USA wollten mit eigenem Twitter auf Kuba Unruhen schüren | ZEIT ONLINE




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles was man, neben allgemeinen Benimmregeln und Diskussionskultur, wissen muss
> 
> Ich empfehle insbesondere 4.1 und 4.2 sorgsam mit dem abzugleichen, was  man gerne schreiben möchte (4.6 ist auch immer zu empfehlen  ), aber auch die ersten drei Abschnitte geben vielfältige Orientierung.


Gut, dann geh ich davon aus, dass man solche Begriffe wie "der Westen" und "die Krimbewohner" doch verwenden darf und ich damit keinen Fehler gemacht habe.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@all
Hier nochmal die Originalquelle zu RIA Novosti :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMsLiDTv5ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (7. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *WAS GEHT HIER EIGENTLICH AB?*
> *Zur Erinnerung* - dies ist ein Thread, in dem politisch über die Vorkommnisse in der Ukraine diskutiert werden sollte. Diskussion
> Ich machte in meinen Beiträgen schon mehrmals deutlich, dass es mir hier  nur um das Thema geht und dass, wenn ich auf Beiträge antworte, ich  niemanden persönlich damit angreifen möchte und sich bitte niemand von  mir persönlich angegriffen fühlen soll.
> Doch anstatt auf meine Beiträge sachlich zu antworten, kamen hier *Vorwürfe* von Unterstellungen zu so gut wie jedem meiner geschriebenen Worte!
> ...





Poulton schrieb:


> ...


kA 
Es sollte jedem klar sein, die Motive des Westen in der Ukraine zu  intervenieren und einen Putsch durchzuführen hat nichts, 
aber überhaupt  gar nichts mit Demokratie, Befreiung von einem korrupten  Despoten und mit  der Beglückung der Ukrainer mit den "europäischen  Werten" zu tun. 
Die  Ukraine ist nur aus Sicht der Energieversorgung für den Westen wichtig.  
Einerseits geht es um den Energiefluss nach Europa, also es geht um die  Pipelines wie immer, 
andererseits um die Ausplünderung der  Energieressourcen des Landes, hauptsächlich durch Fracking.
 Als Victoria Nuland am 13. Dezember 2013 vor den "Freunden  der Ukraine" in Washington eine Rede hielt und offen zugab, 
das State  Department (Aussenministerium) hätte 5 Milliarden Dollar seit 1991 in  die Unterwanderung der Ukraine und Abtrennung von Russland investiert, 
wer war der Sponsor der Veranstaltung? 
Es war der amerikanische Ölgigant  *Chevron*! 
Die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen mischen auch kräftig mit,  
wie *Exxon* und *Shell*, 
und teilen sich den Kuchen (gut den Geldfluss beachten).
Es geht wie immer um die Ausplünderung eines weiteren Landes im  Interesse der US-Wirtschaft und um Geostrategie. 
Es geht um die  Einkreisung von Russland und dessen Vernichtung. Alles andere was erzählt wird, sind die üblichen Lügen, 
wie edel und  uneigennützig doch der Westen ist und wie böse und egoistisch Russland. 
Dabei hat die Chefin des IWF, Christine Lagarde, in einem ehrlichen  Moment gesagt, *Russland bewahrte die Ukraine vor einer  Wirtschaftskatastrophe*. 
"_Die ukrainische Wirtschaft steuerte auf eine Katastrophe zu_“, 
sagte Lagarde in einem Interview des Fernsehsenders PBS: "_Ohne die Hilfe, die Russland vor einigen Monaten gewährt hat, hätte sich die Ukraine ins Nirgendwo bewegt._"
Ach, die bösen Russen haben die Ukrainer am Leben erhalten? 
Das passt ja  gar nicht ins Russland-Bashing. 
Russland hatte nämlich Ende vergangenen  Jahres der von einer Staatspleite bedrohten Ukraine 15 Milliarden  US-Dollar Finanzhilfe zugesagt sowie den Gaspreis um ein Drittel  gesenkt. 
Die ersten drei Milliarden Dollar wurden im Dezember in  ukrainische Schuldpapiere investiert. 
Nach dem illegalen Februar-Putsch  in Kiew, setzte Russland verständlicherweise die Hilfe aus und strich den  Gasrabatt. 
So sieht es aus, Freunde.




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/89394659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loser321 (7. April 2014)

Wer mal richtig eklige Nato-Propaganda lesen will:
http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41435/

Der gute Herr arbeitet hier: www.bits.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Jetz wird es langsam richtig skuril.

Die illegale Putschregierung (die sich immer über die "angebliche" Gewalt von Janukowitsch, der a) demokratisch gewählt und b) de jure immer noch der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine ist, beschwert hat) droht nun den Demonstranten in der Ost-Ukraine mit Gewalt, sollte diese nicht mit ihren Demonstrationen aufhören.

Und der Westen fordert nicht die illegale Regierung zur Besonnenheit auf, sondern sucht in Putin mal wieder den Sündenbock.

Doppelmoral und Heuchelei at its best. Man könnte Kotzen, das einem solche rückgratlosen Verräter regieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Teile der "Demonstranten" besetzen, z.T. verwüsten, Regierungsgebäude...
In Deutschland würde so etwas als Randalierer&Chaoten eingesperrt werden. In der Ukraine ist es z.T. gut bewaffnet.

Das die Ukraine für die Kontrolle dieser Straftaten offensichtlich die Armee mobilisiert, ist bedenkenserregend (aber auch in viele EU-Staaten leider möglich), aber die Polizei ist mit der Situation offensichtlich überfordert und die Bevölkerungsteile, die nicht bzw. friedlich demonstrieren haben ein Recht auf Sicherheit und einen funktionierenden Staat. Die ukrainische Regierung hat schon einen Landesteil kampflos an Paramilitärs verloren und man kann wohl nur von Glück sagen, dass dies so friedlich ablief, wie es in den aktuell betroffenen Landesteilen schon jetzt nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Teile der "Demonstranten" besetzen, z.T. verwüsten, Regierungsgebäude...
> In Deutschland würde so etwas als Randalierer&Chaoten eingesperrt werden. In der Ukraine ist es z.T. gut bewaffnet.
> 
> Das die Ukraine für die Kontrolle dieser Straftaten offensichtlich die Armee mobilisiert, ist bedenkenserregend (aber auch in viele EU-Staaten leider möglich), aber die Polizei ist mit der Situation offensichtlich überfordert und die Bevölkerungsteile, die nicht bzw. friedlich demonstrieren haben ein Recht auf Sicherheit und einen funktionierenden Staat. Die ukrainische Regierung hat schon einen Landesteil kampflos an Paramilitärs verloren und man kann wohl nur von Glück sagen, dass dies so friedlich ablief, wie es in den aktuell betroffenen Landesteilen schon jetzt nicht mehr ist.



Daccord. Aber erlaube mir eine Frage.

Haben die demonstranten auf dem maidan nicht genau das gleiche getan?


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Daccord. Aber erlaube mir eine Frage.
> 
> Haben die demonstranten auf dem maidan nicht genau das gleiche getan?



Teile der Demonstranten ja.....aber allein die "Ausrüstung" der jetzigen Demonstranten lassen an einer friedlichen Demonstration zweifeln.
Die Forderungen der Demonstranten waren aber schon ganz andere, dort ging es um die Abdankung der Regierung --> hier geht es darum sich (wie die Krim) unabhängig zu erklären bzw. von Russland heim ins Reich geholt zu werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Stimmt, wobei das eigentlich nicht bei der Bewertung von Vorgehensweisen eine Rolle spielen sollte.
Aber aus Sicht des Staates ist es natürlich ein großer Unterschied, ob eine Gruppierung eine Abdankung/Neuwahlen fordert, oder eine Abspaltung. Ersteres ist vollkommen legitime Demokratie, bei der die Fordernden durchaus auch das Risiko eingehen, sich in der Minderheit zu finden. Letzteres erhebt den absoluten Machtanspruch, über seine Mitmenschen entscheiden zu können - ungeachtet der Mehrheitsverhältnisse und Konsequenzen.
(ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Abspaltung immer auch andere Landesteile betrifft und damit eigentlich von der Gesamtbevölkerung entschieden werden müsste. Z.B. Infrastrukturmaßnahmen wurden ja nicht von den Landesteilen alleine bezahlt. Die Krim hat sich da ganz fein mit den Kronjuwelen aus dem Staub gemacht und die Regierung mit den Schulden sitzen gelassen. Würde eine Privatperson so handeln, läge es irgendwo zwischen Diebstahl und Kreditbetrug)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Daccord. Aber erlaube mir eine Frage.
> 
> Haben die demonstranten auf dem maidan nicht genau das gleiche getan?


 
Die AUF dem Maidan nicht. Protestler im Umfeld des Maidans: Durchaus. Polizeiliches Vorgehen gegen diese Besetzer wurde aber iirc auch nicht übermäßig kritisiert. Scharfe Kritik gab es an gewaltsamen Maßnahmen gegen die -größtenteils- passiven Platzbesetzer auf dem Maidan und/oder beim Einsatz von (potentiell) tödlicher Gewalt. Vor allem nach dem Auftauchen der Scharfschützen, die von Janukowitsch zumindest nicht wirkungsvoll bekämpft, sondern geduldet wurden, war die Sympathielage (nicht ganz ohne Grund) eindeutig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei das eigentlich nicht bei der Bewertung von Vorgehensweisen eine Rolle spielen sollte.
> Aber aus Sicht des Staates ist es natürlich ein großer Unterschied, ob eine Gruppierung eine Abdankung/Neuwahlen fordert, oder eine Abspaltung. Ersteres ist vollkommen legitime Demokratie, bei der die Fordernden durchaus auch das Risiko eingehen, sich in der Minderheit zu finden. Letzteres erhebt den absoluten Machtanspruch, über seine Mitmenschen entscheiden zu können - ungeachtet der Mehrheitsverhältnisse und Konsequenzen.
> (ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine Abspaltung immer auch andere Landesteile betrifft und damit eigentlich von der Gesamtbevölkerung entschieden werden müsste. Z.B. Infrastrukturmaßnahmen wurden ja nicht von den Landesteilen alleine bezahlt. Die Krim hat sich da ganz fein mit den Kronjuwelen aus dem Staub gemacht und die Regierung mit den Schulden sitzen gelassen. Würde eine Privatperson so handeln, läge es irgendwo zwischen Diebstahl und Kreditbetrug)
> 
> ...



Nun spätestens seit dem gewaltsamen und verfassungswidrigen Putsch, hat die Regierung in Kiew jeden Anspruch auf Rechtmäßigkeit verloren.

Das ist nämlich nichts anderes als Landesverrat und würde in jedem Land der Welt auch entsprechend geahndet werden. Und die Demonstranten auf dem Maidan haben auch Regierungsgebäude (Kiewer Rathaus) besetzt.

Sorry das war keine friedliche Demonstration. Das war der Versucht die gewählte Exekutive zu behindern. In einer Demokratie sind Wahlen (die nach Meinung der OSZE in der Ukraine allen Standars entsprachen) durch den Souverän (das Volk) die Legitimation der Regierung. Diese Legtimation fehlten den Demonstranten die selbstherrlich bestimmen wollten, was die Ukraine machen soll und was nicht. Und vorallem fehlt der jetztige Regierung jede Legitimation.

Das sind allesamt Verbrecher, die in einem funktionierenden REchtsstaat ins Gefängnis gehören. Allen voran so asoziale Elemente wir Frau Tymoschenko.

Was meint ihr was in Deutschland los wäre, wenn Demonstranten das Regierungsviertel und das Berliner Rathaus bestzten würden? Die würden völlig zurecht in Gewahrsam genommen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

In Berlin war seit Monaten ein Platz besetzt und die Sache wurde friedlich geregelt...

Die Besetzung institutioneller Gebäude ist, wie gesagt, hüben und drüben ein anderer Fall.


Ein "gewaltsamer Putsch" wäre mir übrigens nicht bekannt. Der letzte demokratisch gewählte Führer der Ukraine wurde vom Parlament in einem zwar verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdigem, aber demokratisch und friedlichen, Verfahren abgewählt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein "gewaltsamer Putsch" wäre mir übrigens nicht bekannt. Der letzte demokratisch gewählte Führer der Ukraine wurde vom Parlament in einem zwar verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdigem, aber demokratisch und friedlichen, Verfahren abgewählt.



Die Gewalt auf dem Maidan durch Demonstranten gegen die Exekutive des Staates. Die Besetzung des Kiewer Rathauses. Die Einschüchterung von Beamten, Medienanstalten und gewählten Volksvertretern durch Mitglieder der Swoboda-Partei.

Das ist mitnichten demokratisch. 

Na wenn die Abwahl von Janukwotisch verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdig, aber demokratisch und friedlich war, dann muss das ja wohl auch für die Krim gelten oder?

Verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdig, aber demokratisch und friedlich war die auch.


----------



## loser321 (9. April 2014)

Ah Abgeordnete bedrohen und nicht zulassen, für sie abstimmen ist absolut friedlich und nur ein bisschen verfassungsrechtlich fragwürdig.

Dann war ja die Krimabstimmung top, dort stand nur ein bisschen Paramilitär auf der Strasse.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*



loser321 schrieb:


> Dann war ja die Krimabstimmung top, dort stand nur ein bisschen Paramilitär auf der Strasse.


 
Da ging es doch eher um Zeichen setzen. Den Eindruck hatte ich zumindest.
Militärs ohne Hoheitsabzeichen umstellten Kasernen und Polizeistationen. Sie "bewachten" die Wahlbüros.
Sofern ich als Minderheit überhaupt auf die Straße gehe hätte ich den Eindruck dass man mir dadurch mitteilen will dass ich doch lieber das wählen sollte was die Mehrheit will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2014)

*AW: Schwere Ausschreitungen in Ukraine, erste Todesopfer unter den Demonstranten durch Schüsse*

Die Abwahl Kanukowitschs fand im Parlamentsgebäude statt, von Einschüchterungsversuchen dabei wäre mir nichts bekannt. Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich könnte spontan nicht einmal einen Artikel vorlegen, wonach Parlamentsangehörige auch nur irgendwo anders gezielt eingeschüchtert worden wären. Du vielleicht?
(Was nicht heißen soll, dass Politiker, die sich in die Nähe des Aufruhrs begeben haben, nicht auch mit Gewalt konfrontiert worden wären. Aber ein Mob ist was anderes, als systematische Beeinflussung politischer Prozesse. Moralisch auch alles andere als toll, demokratisch aber neutral, da eben blinde Aggression)

Bezüglich der Krim gilt:
Es wurde unter massiver nicht-staatlicher, unkontrollierter, illegaler Waffengewalt, u.a. in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Wahllokalen, aber auch allgemein in der Öffentlichkeit versucht, eine Abstimmung abzuhalten. Ein demokratischer Prozess ist imho vollkommen ausgeschlossen, wenn nur Vertreter einer einzigen bestimmten politischen Meinung sich auf der Straße sicher fühlen können. Selbst die Wahlen nach dem arabischen Frühling oder in einigen zentralafrikanischen Krisenregionen fanden unter formell deutlich besseren Bedingungen statt, als die auf der Krim.
Die bei der Abstimmung wählbaren Optionen waren zudem auf zwei beschränkt, wobei bei beide von den gleichen Personen vorgegeben wurden, ohne jeglichen Oppositionseinfluss. Eine Rückkehr zum Status der letzten rechtstaatlichen Periode auf der Krim hat diese Interessensgruppe von vorneherein in diktatorischer Weise ausgeschlossen. Das ist ein "Abstimmungs"konzept, dass näher an Nordkorea angelehnt ist, denn an Kuba oder die DDR. Und ich würde keinen davon als brauchbare Demokratie bezeichnen.
Zu guter letzt wurde das gesamte Referendum in so kurzer Zeit vom Zaun gebrochen, dass eine öffentliche Meinungsbildung über die Konsequenzen überhaupt nicht stattfinden konnte.
Selbst wenn die illegalen Waffenträger zuvor verhaftet worden, die rechtsstaatliche Ordnung wiederhergestellt und angemessene Wahlmöglichkeiten vorgelegt worden wären, wäre es somit zwar eine demokratische, aber imho immer noch absolut unangemessen Abstimmung gewesen. Entscheidungen von solcher Tragweite brauchen eine ausführliche Informationsphase im Vorlauf. (vergl. Kosovo, Schottland, Quebec - oder, um etwas banaler zu werden, auch einfach Stuttgart21)



P.S.: Auf Hinweis Treshold's wurde mal der Threadtitel an die fortschreitende Entwicklung angepasst.


----------



## loser321 (10. April 2014)

Scheinbar klappt das mit der Aufklärung der Maidan Morde nicht so wie es sollte.
Kommt mir vor wie der NSA/Snowden Ausschuss, man will brutalstmöglich nichts rausfinden.

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/41/41479/

"Recherchen von Monitor bestätigen den Verdacht, dass die ukrainische Generalstaatsanwaltschaft nicht richtig ermittelt und nicht nur Berkut-Einheiten geschossen haben"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

Hehe: Die gleiche Quelle, die vor kurzem noch ein wunderbares Beispiel für NATO-Progpaganda bot 
(war Telepolis nicht eigentlich mal relativ Populismus fern und faktenorientiert?)

Aber überraschen tut mich die Meldung nicht. Zum einen haben wir eine bunte Mischung aus einem zu Janukowitsch's Zeiten ausgewählten Beamtenapparat und einer frischen Anti-Janukowitsch Führung. Also zwei Gruppen, bei denen Voreingenommenheit zu erwarten ist, effektive Zusammenarbeit dagegen nicht. Zum anderen versucht man Morde aufzuklären, die bald zwei Monate zurückliegen und bei denen weder der Tatort untersucht wurde noch die Täter beobachtet wurden noch ein direkter Kontakt oder auch nur Bezug zwischen Tätern und Opfer zu erwarten ist.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die seit ~Ende Februar (als die herrschende alte Regierung kein Interesse an einer Aufklärung zeigte) besteht, die Täter zu finden, wäre eine landesweite Beschlagnahmung aller in Frage kommender Waffen. Die wäre zwar schon aus ganz anderen Gründen sehr sinnvoll - dürfte aber weder bei den rechten Radikalen noch bei militanten Russland-Freunden noch bei den frisch ausgehobenen ukrainischen Heimatschützern auf Gegenliebe treffen.


----------



## loser321 (11. April 2014)

lol der war gut.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das da noch Beamte der alten Regierung Dienst tun. Das erste was gemacht wird ist zumindest die Chefs austauschen. Da Oleg Mahnitskyy von der rechtsextremen Swobodapartei zum Generalstaatsanwalt ernannt worden ist stimmt Deine Behauptung einfach nicht.

Zu Telepolis: Wie Du lesen konntest war das eine ein Gastbeitrag eines Herren von www.bits.de


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2014)

Das war kein Gastbeitrag. Der Autor veröffentlicht dort seit Ende 2000 regelmäßig Artikel.


----------



## loser321 (11. April 2014)

Dann halt nicht.

Auch interessant:
http://www.luftpost-kl.de/luftpost-archiv/LP_13/LP06814_110414.pdf

Russland kündigt die Entkopplung seines Handels
vom US-Dollar an
China will die alte Seidenstraße als neue Handelsroute wiedereröffnen und damit Deutschland, Russland und China verbinden
Von Peter Koenig
Information Clearing House, 08.04.14

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-Eurasia-Express


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. April 2014)

*Wie gut, dass wir nun den Bösewicht Putin haben!
Nach jahrelanger Feindbildsuche hat der Westen wieder ein gemeinsames Ziel, die USA kann ihre Truppenstärke in Europa erhöhen, sich neue Raketen auf Kosten der Europäer leisten, wir können zeigen, was wir doch für "starke Typen" sind, denn wir drohen Russland - einer "Regionalmacht" (na wenn da kein Nationalstolz aufkommt...) und wir bekommen dank Hollywood bald wieder erstklassige Actionfilme.
....hehe - die Welt ist also wieder in Ordnung und alle die sich damit lange Zeit schwer taten, Russland als "Partner" anzusehen, können aufatmen.
*
Doch die "Bedrohung durch Putin", von denen die westlichen Medien nur noch berichten, verschleiern die eigentlichen Vorgänge in der Ukraine, verharmlosen die eigentlichen Ziele und Handlungen des Westens und deren Methoden.

Ich halte es für falsch, einseitig "die schreckliche Bedrohung" der Wähler beim Krimreferendum hier zu thematisieren, die nach Auszählung der Stimmen und dem eindeutigen Wahlergebnis spontan den Ausgang der Wahl mit einem Volksfest feierten und dagegen die Einschüchterungen und Bedrohung bei der "Abwahl Janukowitschs" nicht wahrhaben zu wollen! 
Warum finden wir in der westlichen Presse auf Anhieb nicht sofort Artikel über die Zustände im Parlamentsgebäude und die dortige "Situation"? Warum hat der Westen eine *Abwahl* Janukowitschs anerkannt, die es laut Wahlergebnis gar nicht gab???!!!


*Wer der Meinung ist, dass Sympathisanten Janukowitschs sich bei dieser Hetzjagd auf Janukowitsch nicht bedroht gefühlt haben und angst hatten, hat sich nicht wirklich mit der Situation in der Ukraine beschäftigt!*
Euromaidan


> *Informelle und gewaltbereite Gruppen*
> 
> Im Lauf der Proteste und einhergehend mit ihrem *zunehmend gewalttätigen Charakter* stellten sich vermehrt Unterschiede im Auftreten und den Forderungen der Führer der im Parlament vertretenen Oppositionsparteien Klitschko, Jazenjuk und Tjahnybok auf der einen Seite und den auf dem Maidan vertretenen, zunehmend paramilitärisch auftretenden Gruppen der Demonstranten dar. Nach der Unterzeichnung des Abkommens zwischen der Regierung und der Opposition am 21. Februar 2014 legten verschiedene Sprecher dieser Gruppierungen dar, dass sie nicht bereit seien, den Maidan zu räumen, bis ihre Forderung nach einem sofortigen Rücktritt von Präsident Janukowytsch erfüllt sei. Der Sprecher der rechtsextremen nationalistischen Gruppe Prawyj Sektor sprach in diesem Zusammenhang davon, dass die „Nationale Revolution“ in der Ukraine weitergehe.[7]
> *Im Anschluss daran kam es zu gewaltsamen Übergriffen, Einschüchterungen und Willkürmaßnahmen, unter maßgeblicher Beteiligung führender Mitglieder des Prawyj Sektor. So erschien Alexander Musitschko am 24. Februar mit einem Sturmgewehr im Regionalparlament der Oblast Riwne und befahl, den Familien von Demonstranten bevorzugt Wohnungen zu geben.[188] Drei Tage später bedrängte und schlug er laut der Komsomolskaja Prawda in derselben Oblast im Beisein von Medienvertretern einen Staatsanwalt.[189] Dokumentiert sind auch Vorfälle, bei denen Mandatsträger der Partei der Regionen und der Kommunistischen Partei der Ukraine in Stadt- und Regionalparlamenten mit Schlagwaffen in der Hand unter Druck gesetzt und z.T. auch verprügelt wurden. Mehrere Büros der Kommunistischen Partei wurden von militanten Gruppen besetzt bzw. verwüstet.[190] Auch vor diesem Hintergrund sind Einordnungen von Teilen der ukrainischen Opposition als „faschistisch“, „gewalttätig“ oder „rechtsextremistisch“ zu verstehen.[191]*
> Am Abend des 18. März 2014 drang eine Gruppe von ukrainischen Parlamentsabgeordneten und Unterstützern der Partei „Swoboda“ unter der Führung von Ihor Miroschnytschenko in Kiew in das Büro des Chefs des Fernsehsenders Natsionalna Telekompanija Ukraïny, Olexandr Pantelejmonow, ein und zwang ihn mit Drohungen und Schlägen, eine Kündigungserklärung zu unterschreiben. Sie warfen Pantelejmonow vor, er habe kein Recht mehr, den Sender zu leiten, weil er mit seiner Berichterstattung „Putin und der russischen Propaganda“ diene. Der Sender hatte am selben Tag Ausschnitte einer Rede des russischen Präsidenten Putin gezeigt, in dem dieser das Ergebnis des Referendums über den Status der Krim sowie den Anschluss der Krim an Russland ausdrücklich begrüßt hatte. Der ukrainische Ministerpräsident Arsenij Jazenjuk distanzierte sich vom Verhalten der Abgeordneten und bezeichnete den Vorgang als „nicht hinnehmbar“.[192] Am 25. März ernannte die Regierung Surab Alassania zum neuen Generaldirektor des Senders.[193]


So wird in Kiew gewählt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TnvbFt4BoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jazenjuk dürfte jeder klar erkennen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nach dem Rücktritt des Parlamentspräsidenten Wolodymyr Rybak wurde Olexandr Turtschynow am 22. Februar zum neuen Parlamentspräsidenten gewählt. Turtschynow gehört der Partei Vaterland der ehemaligen Ministerpräsidentin Julija Tymoschenko an.[160] * Ferner stimmte das Parlament mit 328 Ja-Stimmen und ohne Gegenstimmen * für die Absetzung des Präsidenten Janukowytsch und setzte Neuwahlen für  das Amt des Präsidenten für den 25. Mai an.[161][162]  Janukowytsch erklärte, das Votum des Parlamentes sei rechtswidrig. Er  sprach von einem Staatsstreich und verglich die politische Situation in  der Ukraine mit der Entwicklung in Deutschland in den 1930er Jahren.  Einen Rücktritt vom Präsidentenamt schloss er aus.[163]
> Der Artikel 111 der ukrainischen Verfassung [164] legt fest, dass zur vorzeitigen Entlassung des Präsidenten  zuerst eine Untersuchungskommission einzusetzen ist, die den  mutmaßlichen Staatsverrat des Präsidenten untersucht und feststellt. Die  Untersuchung der Kommission kann dann zu einer Anklage führen, die mit  einer 2/3-Mehrheit des Parlaments legitimiert werden muss. Bevor das  Parlament den Präsidenten dann endgültig mit einer 3/4-Mehrheit des  Amtes entheben kann, muss das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht  entsprechend der parlamentarischen Anklage noch über den Fall  entscheiden.


Euromaidan
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Extreme Gewalt Ende Januar 2014 in Kiew 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stK3YPz6WTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X2VqnS0E34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			
				ruyen_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ende Februar (als die herrschende alte Regierung kein Interesse an einer Aufklärung zeigte)


Geschossen wurde am 20. und 21. Februar 2014 in Kiew. In dieser Zeit stürmten die "friedlichen" Demonstranten das Regierungsviertel und besetzten Parlament, Regierungssitz und Präsidialkanzlei.
Die Polizisten kämpften in dieser Zeit um ihr Leben! Janukowitsch fürchtete um sein Leben und flüchtete.
*Wann genau hatte die "alte" Regierung die Möglichkeit, die Todesschüsse auf Unbewaffnete zu untersuchen?*
Am 22. Februar hatte man Janukowitsch bereits widerrechtlich abgesetzt.


Sendung Monitor (*ARD*) 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfN__DbkjNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Monitor hat übrigends schon viele Preise für ihre Sendungen bekommen....u.a. mehrere für "*Menschenrechte*"!!!
DasErste.de - Monitor - Die Sendung
Zum Glück gibt es noch Journalisten, die ihre Arbeit ernst nehmen und nicht nur die Nachrichten anderer "Nachrichtenportale" abkopieren! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Nach Timotschenkows Mordphantasien an dem russischen Volk, dem  Wahlbetrug in Kiew und der bevorstehenden Ausbeutung und ökologischen  Verwüstung der Ukraine durch ausländische Firmen, sollte eigentlich  jeder die ostukrainische Bevölkerung verstehen können. Doch diese wird für ihr Handeln verurteilt. 
Das ostukrainische Volk erkennt die illegale Absetzung Janukowitschs gemäß ihrer Verfassung nicht an!
Die westliche Presse bringt Horrormeldungen (Geiselnahme, Sprengstoff, Verminung) von den bösen ostukrainischen Demonstranten, die es laut Innenministerium der Ukraine gar nicht gab.
Rada-Abgeordneter: Keine Russen im Gebäude des Sicherheitsrates der Ukraine in Lugansk | Im postsowjetischen Raum | RIA Novosti

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgFQ9wBdoZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gerade wir als Deutsche sollten doch durch unsere Geschichte besondere Verantwortung gegenüber allen Menschen haben!
Wer diese Vorzeichen, diesen Hass nicht erkennt und sich keine Sorgen um das Leib und Wohl der russisch sprechenden Bevölkerung und der Kommunistenverfolgung in der Ukraine macht, den kann man nur verurteilen!
11.04.2014: Hatz auf Kommunisten (Tageszeitung junge Welt)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4h6zLhy2ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


In diesem Video sieht man, wie sich Ostukrainer der Verlegung der "Nationalgarde" in die Ostukraine in den Weg stellen.
Laut N24 sind das die Spezialeinheiten, die nach Ende des Ultimatums in der Ostukraine den Konflikt lösen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> lol der war gut.
> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das da noch Beamte der alten Regierung Dienst tun. Das erste was gemacht wird ist zumindest die Chefs austauschen.



Nicht "zumindest" sondern "ausschließlich". Und "Chefs" sind in so einem Fall typischerweise wirklich nur die obersten 1-2 Ebenen der Ministerien, in den Ämtern ist es vielleicht "der Chef". Aber die unteren 95% der Beamtenschaft kannst du so schnell schlichtweg nicht austauschen. Da fehlt einfach die einfach Personal. (und ich sage nicht einmal "qualifiziertes Personal", das ist auf Jahrzehnte unmöglich. Selbst unqualifizierte Leute bekommst du so schnell zusammen. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie groß der Staatsapparat in der Ukraine ist, aber nur um eine Zahl in den Raum zu werfen: In Deutschland waren es 2011 4,6 Millionen beschäftigte im öffentlichen Dienst. Das sind über 10% der insgesamt Beschäftigten, die man auf einmal feuern würde und noch einmal 10%, die man an anderer Stelle kündigen müsste, um die Lücke zu füllen.)



> Da Oleg Mahnitskyy von der rechtsextremen Swobodapartei zum Generalstaatsanwalt ernannt worden ist stimmt Deine Behauptung einfach nicht.



? "Oberster Staatsanwalt ausgetauscht" wiederlegt meine Aussage "neue Führung"? Das musst du mir mal erklären...




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Euromaidan



Hat irgend jemand Wikipedias Aussage von "keine Gegenstimmen" bei der Janukowitsch-Abwahl irgendwo anders gelesen? In der angegebenen Quelle steht ausdrücklich, dass man nichts über Gegenstimmen weiß.
Ich versuche seit Ewigkeiten, irgendwo ein vollständiges Wahlergebnis zu finden. Aber obwohl die gesamte Abstimmung wohl sogar live übertragen wurde, scheint niemand dieses Detail festgehalten zu haben bzw. es wurde in der weiteren Berichterstattung verschüttet.

Und imho ist dieses Detail verdammt wichtig. Denn die ukrainische Verfassung sieht, soweit ich das aus Übersetzungen erschließen kann, eine Absetzung mit "3/4tel Mehrheit" vor - ohne eindeutig anzugeben, ob damit 3/4tel der Sitze, 3/4tel der Abgeordneten oder 3/4 der Abstimmenden gemeint sind. Was genau die richtige Interpretation ist, müsste das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht noch klären. Aber wenn letztere Lesart die richtige ist, dann könnte die Absetzung doch verfassungsgemäß gewesen sein.
Und imho ist diese Lesart die einzig sinnvolle. Denn sonst würde jeder Despot, der einfach 26% der Abgeordneten am Erscheinen hindert, seine Absetzung zuverlässig verhindern. Aber genau gegen derartige aus der demokratischen Kontrolle geratene Tyrannen ist die Regelung ja gedacht. (Zugegebenermaßen wäre es auch nicht die erste Verfassung, die eine gut gemeinte, aber falsch konzipierte Regelung enthält. Schade, dass Janukowitsch ""seine"" Ukraine so schnell aufgegeben hat -nichtmal gegen die Anektion seiner Krim hat er protestiert, obwohl er zu diesem Zeitpunkt afaik in Moskau war-, eigentlich müsste er Klage gegen den Ablauf einreichen.)



> Geschossen wurde am 20. und 21. Februar 2014 in Kiew. In dieser Zeit stürmten die "friedlichen" Demonstranten das Regierungsviertel und besetzten Parlament, Regierungssitz und Präsidialkanzlei.
> Die Polizisten kämpften in dieser Zeit um ihr Leben! Janukowitsch fürchtete um sein Leben und flüchtete.
> *Wann genau hatte die "alte" Regierung die Möglichkeit, die Todesschüsse auf Unbewaffnete zu untersuchen?*
> Am 22. Februar hatte man Janukowitsch bereits widerrechtlich abgesetzt.



Die ersten Todesfälle, die Scharfschützen angelastet wurde, fanden am 18. statt. Janukowitsch selbst war bis zum 21. an der Macht, hat an diesem Tag sogar noch ein größeres Abkommen unterzeichnet. Das sind 3 Tage zwischen Tötungen = zu klärenden Verdachtsmomenten und dem Ende der direkten politischen Einflussname Janukowitschs. Ich denke, ich brauche nicht zu sagen, welche Tage bei Mordermittlungen sich am besten zur Spurensicherung eignen?
a) Tag der Tat
b) 1. Tag nach der Tat
c) 2. Tag nach der Tat
d) 3. Tag nach der Tat
e) irgend ein Tag eine Woche oder mehr nach der Tat, nachdem Anordnungen der neuen Regierung durch polizeiliche Befehlskette bis zu den eigentlichen Einsatz-Beamten gedrungen waren.



> dem  Wahlbetrug in Kiew



Ach, jetzt ist es sogar schon Wahlbetrug? Bislang wars nur die Interpretation des klaren Mehrheitsvotums, die du in Frage gestellt hast...



> und der bevorstehenden Ausbeutung und ökologischen  Verwüstung der Ukraine durch ausländische Firmen,



Jup, wem seine Umwelt lieb ist, der sollte wirklich einen verdammt großen Bogen um Gazprom machen


----------



## loser321 (12. April 2014)

Und die Chefs geben die Richtung vor, der Rest ist weisungsgebunden.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand Wikipedias Aussage von "keine Gegenstimmen" bei der Janukowitsch-Abwahl irgendwo anders gelesen? In der angegebenen Quelle steht ausdrücklich, dass man nichts über Gegenstimmen weiß.
> Ich versuche seit Ewigkeiten, irgendwo ein vollständiges Wahlergebnis zu finden. Aber obwohl die gesamte Abstimmung wohl sogar live übertragen wurde, scheint niemand dieses Detail festgehalten zu haben bzw. es wurde in der weiteren Berichterstattung verschüttet.
> 
> Und imho ist dieses Detail verdammt wichtig. Denn die ukrainische Verfassung sieht, soweit ich das aus Übersetzungen erschließen kann, eine Absetzung mit "3/4tel Mehrheit" vor - ohne eindeutig anzugeben, ob damit 3/4tel der Sitze, 3/4tel der Abgeordneten oder 3/4 der Abstimmenden gemeint sind. Was genau die richtige Interpretation ist, müsste das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht noch klären. Aber wenn letztere Lesart die richtige ist, dann könnte die Absetzung doch verfassungsgemäß gewesen sein.
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht 3/4 der Abgeordneten oder 3/4 der Sitze ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied! 

*Die Ukrainer wissen bestimmt ganz sicher*, welche Art der Mehrheit für eine Abwahl gebraucht wurde. 
...ein "Despot"* und jede Oposition*, die weiß, dass sie in der Minderheit ist, könnte die Abgeordneten am Erscheinen hindern und so eine Absetzung herbeiführen. 
Die Tatsache, dass es "keine Gegenstimmen" gab, ist schon sehr interessant und dass es plötzlich* keine* Janukowitschsymphatisanten mehr im Parlament gegeben haben soll, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Ich denke, wir können uns sehr sicher sein, dass die erforderliche Mehrheit,* laut den Gesetzen der Ukraine* nicht erreicht worden ist, sonst wäre dieses Wahlergebnis nicht so veröffentlicht worden!
Doch laut Artikel 111 der Ukrainischen Verfassung war diese ganze Wahl schon verfassungswidrig!
*
Mich würde interessieren, wie die "Wähler" an  Karten anderer Abgeordneter zur Stimmabgabe herangekommen sind.


*


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Die ersten Todesfälle, die Scharfschützen angelastet wurde, fanden am 18. statt. Janukowitsch selbst war bis zum 21. an der Macht, hat an diesem Tag sogar noch ein größeres Abkommen unterzeichnet.  Das sind 3 Tage zwischen Tötungen = zu klärenden Verdachtsmomenten und  dem Ende der direkten politischen Einflussname Janukowitschs. Ich denke,  ich brauche nicht zu sagen, welche Tage bei Mordermittlungen sich am  besten zur Spurensicherung eignen?
> a) Tag der Tat
> b) 1. Tag nach der Tat
> c) 2. Tag nach der Tat
> ...



Danke für deine interessante Quelle. 

*Verdachtsmomente*  - bei einem gewaltsamen Putsch? 

Du meinst sicher die ermordeten Polizisten. Dabei sollten wir auch nicht vergessen, dass viele weitere Polizisten am 18. Februar angeschossen wurden.
Sie hatten am 18. Februar noch keine tödlichen Waffen und werden sich  auch nicht selbst erschossen haben.

Aber du hast vermutlich Recht.
Janukowitsch hätte gleich nach diesen ersten Tötungen scharfe Munition einsetzen sollen, diesen Putsch niederschlagen sollen, die staatliche Ordnung wieder herstellen lassen sollen, damit die Ermittler bei ihren Untersuchungen nicht in Lebensgefahr gekommen wären.

....aber hätte das nicht noch viel mehr Menschenleben gekostet?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Janukowitsch hätte gleich nach diesen ersten Tötungen scharfe Munition einsetzen sollen, diesen Putsch niederschlagen sollen, die staatliche Ordnung wieder herstellen lassen sollen, damit die Ermittler bei ihren Untersuchungen nicht in Lebensgefahr gekommen wären.


 
Das hätte meiner Meinung nach zur Eskalation geführt.
Die "Scharfschützen" -- wer auch immer sie gekauft und eingesetzt hat -- sollten doch genau das machen. Sie sollten Unruhe stiften und den Staat schwächen.
Dass keiner Interesse zeigte die Sache schnell aufzuklären zeigt aber auch dass scheinbar jeder die Finger im Spiel hatte.
Entweder weil sie die Auftraggeber waren oder weil sie ihnen in den Kram passten.
Leider lässt sich das heute wohl nicht mehr ermitteln.
Und ich spekuliere eben nicht wer da der Auftraggeber sein könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Und die Chefs geben die Richtung vor, der Rest ist weisungsgebunden.



Soweit die Theorie. Die Praxis sieht schon aus Nachlässigkeit oft ein Bisschen anders aus - hier sind auf beiden Seiten massive politische Interessen zu erwarten. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass derzeit irgend ein Zweig der ukrainischen Behörden wirklich effizient arbeitet. Menschen legen ihre Überzeugugnen nicht so einfach zur Seite und praktizieren nüchtern-sachliche, ergebnisorienterte Zusammenarbeit. 




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht 3/4 der Abgeordneten oder 3/4 der Sitze ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied!



Gewaltig nicht. Aber z.B. im Herbst letzten Jahres gab es afaik nur 7 unbesetzte Sitze in der Rada (ob das Ende Februar noch der Fall war, weiß ich nicht - siehe oben). Dann hätten 334 Stimmen für eine Absetzung genügt, während es bezogen auf die 450 Sitze 338 Stimmen benötigen würde, um 75% zu erreichen. Klingt immer noch für wenig, aber für diejenigen, für die 72% noch keine zu beachtende Mehrheit sind, sind 6 oder 10 Stimmen Abstand zwischen Wahlergebnis und dem jeweiligen Limits vermutlich extrem wichtig.
Ich persönlich interessiere mich eher für 443/450 vs. "Anzahl der Anwesenden".



> jede Oposition[/B], die weiß, dass sie in der Minderheit ist, könnte die Abgeordneten am Erscheinen hindern und so eine Absetzung herbeiführen.



Typischerweise ist eine Minderheit ohne Zugriff auf den Exekutiv-Apparat nicht dazu in der Lage, so große Teile des Paralamentes am erscheinen zu hindern. Selbst die NSDAP hat 1933 "nur" ca. 1/5 der Reichstagsmitglieder daran hindern können, gegen die Ermächtigungsgesetze zu stimmen. Und die war bereits an der Regierung, hatte einen kompletten militarisierten Flügel und nun wirklich gar keine Hemmungen, was die Wahl der Mittel angeht. Um gegen eine Regierungsmehrheit von >50% der Sitze eine 3/4tel Mehrheit der Anwesenden zu erlangen, müssten >1/3 des Parlamentes bzw. >2/3 der Regierungsfraktion(en) am Erscheinen gehindert werden.
Wegen so einer unrealistischen Option würde kein Verfassungsrechtler Gesetze so umformulieren, dass sich jemand zum faktischen Diktator erheben kann.

Zumal man ja ganz klar sagen muss:
Die einzige politische Konsequenz so eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens sind vorgezogene Neuwahlen. Es würde einer Opposition im Parlament überhaupt nichts nützen, wenn sie nicht ohnehin eine klare Bevölkerungsmehrheit hinter sich hat.




> Die Tatsache, dass es "keine Gegenstimmen" gab, ist schon sehr interessant und dass es plötzlich* keine* Janukowitschsymphatisanten mehr im Parlament gegeben haben soll, ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand auf Wikipedia einfach mal Stuß schreibt, ist leider mehr als ausreichend, um diese unbelegte Aussage dort zu erklären.



> Ich denke, wir können uns sehr sicher sein, dass die erforderliche Mehrheit,* laut den Gesetzen der Ukraine* nicht erreicht worden ist, sonst wäre dieses Wahlergebnis nicht so veröffentlicht worden!



Ich sehe nicht, wie letzteres ein Grund für ersteres sein kann (im Gegenteil) und ich sehe bislang auch nichts anderes, was klar für (oder eindeutig gegen) ersteres spricht.



> Doch laut Artikel 111 der Ukrainischen Verfassung war diese ganze Wahl schon verfassungswidrig!



Das sollte, in dieser Absolutheit, vielleicht lieber ein Verfassungsrichter der Ukraine beurteilen, meinst du nicht? 



> *Verdachtsmomente*  - bei einem gewaltsamen Putsch?
> 
> Du meinst sicher die ermordeten Polizisten. Dabei sollten wir auch nicht vergessen, dass viele weitere Polizisten am 18. Februar angeschossen wurden.
> Sie hatten am 18. Februar noch keine tödlichen Waffen und werden sich  auch nicht selbst erschossen haben.



Ich meine, wie man unschwer an meinem Link erkennen kann, eine größere Bandbreite an gewaltsamen Todesfällen auf dem Maidan ab dem 18.2. . Das ist wohl genug "Verdachtsmoment", um Ermittlungen einzuleiten, und es wurde von Anfang an die Behauptung geäußert, Scharfschützen wären an den Taten beteiligt gewesen. Eine an einer Aufklärung interessierte Regierung/Polizei/... hätte in so einer Situation mögliche Schützenpositionen nach Spuren absuchen müssen und, spätestens nach weiteren Toten am 19.2., Beobachter positionieren, um Wiederholungstäter zu schnappen. Und daran haben die Proteste auch niemanden gehindert, denn diese fanden auf dem Platz statt, während das nähere Umfeld und diverse angrenzde Gebäude/deren Dächer für die Behörden zugänglich waren.
Leider hat dort aber am 19., 20. und 21. offensichtlich niemand gesucht bzw. aufgepasst, so dass die Täter unbehelligt weitermorden konnten. Damit wissen wir über die Täter leider nur drei Dinge
- Sie hatten Waffen und Übung in Einsätzen, die für Zivilpersonen eher unüblich sind
- Sie gehörten nicht zur Fraktion derer, die sich für eine menschlichere, offenere/freiere Ukraine einsetzen
- Janukowitsch fand es nicht sonderlich wichtig, gegen sie vorzugehen

Und das ist doch arg wenig. Denn je nachdem, wieviel Menschenverachtung man den verschiedenen Akteuren unterstellt, passt diese Beschreibung auf verdammt viele Leute zu. Angefangen bei Janukowitschs Spezialeinheiten und russische Agenten, über organisierte nationale und internationale Kriminelle bis hin zum rechten Sektor oder schlichtweg einen psychopathischen, apolitischen Killer, der schon immer mal unerkannt Menchen wegpusten wollte.



> Aber du hast vermutlich Recht.
> Janukowitsch hätte gleich nach diesen ersten Tötungen scharfe Munition einsetzen sollen, diesen Putsch niederschlagen sollen, die staatliche Ordnung wieder herstellen lassen sollen, damit die Ermittler bei ihren Untersuchungen nicht in Lebensgefahr gekommen wären.
> 
> ....aber hätte das nicht noch viel mehr Menschenleben gekostet?


 
Die Polizei hat spätestens ab dem 20. scharfe Munition eingesetzt, war aber auch vorher auf/am Rand des Maidans aktiv. Für Ermittlungen auf den umliegenden Häusern hätte es überhaupt keinen zusätzlichen Gewalteinsatz bedarft, diese waren auf der von Janukowitsch kontrollierten Seite der Konfronatationslinie und "Lebensgefahr" herrscht auf einem Dach auch nicht, wenn die einzige Bedrohung sich unter einem befindet. Mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt den tausenden von Sicherheitskräften wegen "Lebensgefahr" der Rückzug befohlen wurde, da hätten 1-2 Dutzend Ermittler wohl vollkommen gefahrlos HINTER diesen bewegen können.
Selbst wenn Vorbehalte bezüglich der Sicherheit bestanden, hätte spätestens am zweiten Tag ein Hubschrauber bereitstehen müssen, um von oben einen Blick auf die Dächer werfen zu können. Oder hatten die Demonstranten jetzt schon SAM-Stellungen in ihren Zelten? 

Bei dem Gewaltszenario, dass du hier regelmäßig herauf beschwört, fragt man sich ja fast, warum Russland die Krim besetzen konnte. Eigentlich müsste der unbeugsame Mob der Ukrainer schon vor Moskau stehen...


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. April 2014)

....
und egal wieviel hier über Sitze und abgegebene Stimmen diskutiert wird - das Wahlergebnis steht fest, die erforderliche Mehrheit wurde nicht erreicht  und die Wahl war verfassungswidrig!
Du hast gesehen, wie einige Abgeordnete sowieso schon "mehrfach gewählt haben, was Wahlbetrug ist! Die westlichen Regierungen haben die neue Übergangsregierung trotzdem anerkannt. Das sind die Fakten und du kannst diese nicht ändern.
Aber dein starkes Interesse daran, diese Wahl trotzdem als "rechtmäßig" darzustellen, ist nicht zu übersehen.

In deinem Link wurden alle in Pressemitteilungen entdeckten Todesfälle dokumentiert (u.a. auch Herzinfakte oder Unfälle) und sie endet nicht mit der Absetzung Janukowitschs sondern geht munter weiter.
Jeder geworfene Stein, jeder geworfene Molotowcoktail, jeder Schlag mit einen Knüppel wollte verletzen und wahrscheinlich auch töten.
Du hast in diesem Thread und in den Medien genug Videos gesehen, genug Berichte darüber gelesen, wie gewalttätig dieser Putsch war.
In der Sendung Monitor wurde darüber berichtet, dass deine so "Menschenverachtenden" Spezialeinheiten nicht auf Unbewaffnete geschossen haben. 
Du hättest merken können, dass Janukowitsch diesen Putsch nicht gewaltsam niedergeschlagen hat (Panzer, Millitär), sondern auf Verhandlungen setzte.
Jeder Tote in Kiew war ein Toter zuviel!
Es gab keinen Grund für diesen gewaltsamen Putsch! Es wurde niemand gefoltert oder war vom Tod bedroht, dass man nicht auf Neuwahlen hätte warten können. Es gab nur ein nicht unterzeichnetes Assoziierungsabkommen.
Man kann neutral oder für die eine oder andere politische Seite sein und deren Interessen vertreten und begründen. Aber die Gewalt zu leugnen und nur Janukowitsch als Täter darzustellen....


----------



## acc (13. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt ist es sogar schon Wahlbetrug? Bislang wars nur die Interpretation des klaren Mehrheitsvotums, die du in Frage gestellt hast...


 
wenn "abgeordnete" für andere "mitabstimmen", kann man wohl völlig zurecht von wahlbetrug sprechen. klarer gehts doch eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## loser321 (13. April 2014)

Jetzt scheint Jazenjuks Offensive zu beginnen. Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern und wir haben einen richtigen Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine angezettelt.

Ich schäme mich zutiefst für dieses Europa aka US Anhängsel.


----------



## Nexus71 (13. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint Jazenjuks Offensive zu beginnen. Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern und wir haben einen richtigen Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine angezettelt.
> 
> Ich schäme mich zutiefst für dieses Europa aka US Anhängsel.



Tja, wir Deutsche müssen leider immer noch auf die Sieger hören, ganz vorne dabei die USA. D ist nicht unabhängig, leider. Aber die anderen Europäer könnten zumindest ein bisserl neutraler sein. Aber seit der EU&Euro Diktatur ist es damit wohl vorbei...


----------



## loser321 (13. April 2014)

Deutschland keine Diskussion, England ist auch noch klar, aber was den ganzen Rest (excl. Polen ect.) antreibt will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.

Absolut unverständlich wie man sehenden Auges direkt in die Katastrophe steuert. "Wenigstens spielt die Band noch Musik."


----------



## Nautilus7 (13. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ....
> und egal wieviel hier über Sitze und abgegebene Stimmen diskutiert wird - das Wahlergebnis steht fest, die erforderliche Mehrheit wurde nicht erreicht  und die Wahl war verfassungswidrig!
> Du hast gesehen, wie einige Abgeordnete sowieso schon "mehrfach gewählt haben, was Wahlbetrug ist! Die westlichen Regierungen haben die neue Übergangsregierung trotzdem anerkannt. Das sind die Fakten und du kannst diese nicht ändern.
> Aber dein starkes Interesse daran, diese Wahl trotzdem als "rechtmäßig" darzustellen, ist nicht zu übersehen.
> ...



Guter Beitrag, ich sehe das ähnlich. 
Man kann doch ganz klar erkennen, dass die ganze Eskalation der Ereignisse in der Ukraine gezielt vom Westen herbeigeführt wurde. Oder nicht? 
Zum Aktuellen: Jazenjuk scheint mit seiner Offensive gegen die Pro-Russland Aktivisten zu beginnen. Meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr gewagte Aktion. Putin hatte die Ukrainische Regierung gewarnt, russischsprachige Zivilisten anzugreifen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, was an einer Volksabstimmung falsch sein sollte. Wenn es eben diese russische Mehrheit gibt, bzw. eine Mehrheit die Russland angehören will, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt im Prinzip nichts Demokratischeres als eine Volksabstimmung. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit Abstimmung mit einem russischen Gewehrlauf am Kopf. Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass die Lage auf der Krim so schlecht aussah. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier passend ist, aber ich habe vor Kurzem ein Video gemacht, in dem ich die bisherigen Ereignisse in der Ukraine in 100 Sekunden zusammengefasst habe. (Offensichtlich sehr zusammengefasst). Die meisten Leute die hier unterwegs sind scheinen ja politisch interessiert zu sein, aber dem einen oder anderen hilft es vielleicht doch. Ich poste einfach mal. Falls das gegen irgendwelche Richtlinien verstößt, dann sagt Bescheid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prwmKBrkj2Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Deutschland keine Diskussion, England ist auch noch klar, aber was den ganzen Rest (excl. Polen ect.) antreibt will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.
> 
> Absolut unverständlich wie man sehenden Auges direkt in die Katastrophe steuert. "Wenigstens spielt die Band noch Musik."


 
Die militärische Passivität von Europa + USA ist ist bemerkenswert.
Außer ein "...wir sind sehr besorgt" hat man momentan nichts anderes verlauten lassen.
Na mal sehen wie lange es so bleibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

Weder Europa noch USA haben Interesse an einem Krieg. Es geht ja eben darum, die potentielle Bedrohung durch Russland auf einem Niveau zu halten, dass nicht zu einem Krieg führt. (Aktuelle Meldungen hierzu: Russland hat seine Militärausgaben unter Putin mittlerweile ~vervierfacht, gibt erstmals einen größeren Anteil des BIPs aus, als die USA.) Zudem steht die NATO allgemein ein Bisschen vor dem Dilemma, dass sie die NATO-Mitgliedschaft massiv entwerten würde, wenn in Zukunft auch nicht-NATO-Mitglieder verteidigt werden, solange sie nur sympathisch genug sind.
Gäbe (hätte gegeben?) es nicht ein Memorandum zwischen NATO und Russland, dem zu Folge sich beide für die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine stark machen, hätte die NATO überhaupt keinen direkten Bezug zu dem Land. (und würde sich vermutlich deutlich weniger darum kümmern. Die Annektion von Teilen der Ukraine ist zwar strategisch etwas bedeutender, als in Georgien, aber eine nenneswerte zusätzliche Bedrohung für NATO-Staaten beinhaltet sie nicht. Mehr stören dürfte dar die Auflösung internationaler Vereinbarungen.)


@Nautilus7

"falsch" an einer Volksabstimmung wären:

- die Gesamtwirtschaftliche Lage des Landes. Infrastruktur gehört allen, der Aufbau wurde von allen finanziert - es sind merkwürdige gerade die Bereiche, in denen bislang Industrie aufgebaut wurde, die sich jetzt damit absetzen wollen.

- Schulden gehören eigentlich auch allen. Hat Russland zusammen mit der Krim einen fairen Anteil übernommen? Nein. (imho sollte die Restukraine sich einfach selbst abspalten und einer neu zu gründenden Westukraine anschließen, dann kann Gazprom sehen, wo sie neu geschaffene Forderungen eintreiben )

- Zeitvorstellungen. Wie oben schon dargelegt bewegt sich eine angemessene Frist, damit sich alle ausreichend über die Konsequenzen einer so weit reichenden Entscheidung informieren können, in der Größenordnung von Jahren. Die Vorstellungen der Annektierer eher in der von Wochen. (spricht natürlich nicht gegen Abstimmungen allgemein - nur die Art der geforderten)

- Legitimität: Die Ukraine hat derzeit nur eine Übergangsregierung. Diese ist schlicht nicht befugt, so weitreichende Entscheidungen -denen zunächst auch eine Verfassungsänderung vorrausgehen müsste- zu treffen.

- moralisch könnte man noch hinzufügen, dass unseres Verständnis von Demokratie nicht das gleiche ist, wie eine harte Mehrheitsdemokratur. Selbst wenn die Mehrheit für eine Abspaltung ist, wäre diese moralisch fragwürdig, wenn sich dadurch die Lebensumstände des Rest deutlich verschlechtern würden. (das wäre im Rahmen von Punkt3 zu klären. Bislang gilt Russland nicht gerade als Paradebeispiel, was Minderheitenrechte angeht. Die Anketierer setzen sich z.B. indirekt auch dafür ein, dass offen homosexuell lebende Ukrainer inhaftiert werden und das diverse Umweltschutz- und Sozial-NGOs ihre Arbeit einstellen. Denn das wäre die Konsequenz russicher Rechtsprechung)

- und vor allem: Ungeachtet, dessen, ob eine Referendum anzustreben ist, stellt sich die Frage nach der Art. Was in der Ostukraine derzeit läuft, unterscheidet sich nur in der Dimension von einem Bürgerkrieg. Paramilitärische Gruppen haben Staatsgebäude eingenommen, haben sich Waffen und Ausrüstung bemächtigt, töten, etc. . Teile der Maidanbewegung waren zwar auch nicht besser - aber zunächst einmal waren es Teile und der Machtwechsel fand schließlich in einem demokratischen Prozess als Reaktion auf die Proteste statt. Proteste, denen ein jahrelanger politischer Prozess vorrausging. Hier dagegen wurde es gar nicht erst mit politischer Opposition versucht, sondern direkt der Angriff geprobt, ein Staat ausgerufen und versucht, die lokale Regierung wegzuputschen. Zum anderen ist es herzlich egal, was irgendwer anders gemacht hat:
Kein Staat der Welt kann es sich erlauben, die Forderungen derartiger organisierter Schwerkrimineller einfach zu akzeptieren. Sonst kommt morgen die Mafia und übermorgen die Imbissbudenbesitzer auf die Idee, ihre Forderungen in gleicher Weise durchzusetzen. Hat ja schließlich Erfolg.


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2014)

Einen Krieg wollte ich damit gar nicht zur Diskussion stellen, den will natürlich keiner der Parteien.
Aber oft wird ja allein zur Abschreckung das Militär in Bewegung gesetzt....davon merkt/hört man auf westlicher Seite momentan gar nichts.

Auch nicht schlecht --> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...schland-in-putins-fernsehsender-a-964201.html xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

In die benachbarten NATO-Staaten wurden zusätzliche Truppen (vor allem Luftsicherung) verlegt - mehr, als in Anbetracht der nicht-Bedrohung dieser wirklich nötig wäre. Aber in die Ukraine kann (und will) die NATO nichts verlegen, weil sie kein NATO-Mitglied ist.


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In die benachbarten NATO-Staaten wurden zusätzliche Truppen (vor allem Luftsicherung) verlegt - mehr, als in Anbetracht der nicht-Bedrohung dieser wirklich nötig wäre. Aber in die Ukraine kann (und will) die NATO nichts verlegen, weil sie kein NATO-Mitglied ist.


 
Ja das sind 8 Flugzeuge für Polen und Rumänien + 2 Awacs die nur auf "Allianzgebiet patrollieren"......also eigentlich nichts.

Ist aber auch egal...wir haben wirksamere Mittel gefunden (kein Witz!)
Wegen Ukraine-Krise: Kantinenverbot für die Russen bei der Nato - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Deutschland keine Diskussion, England ist auch noch klar, aber was den ganzen Rest (excl. Polen ect.) antreibt will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.
> 
> Absolut unverständlich wie man sehenden Auges direkt in die Katastrophe steuert. "Wenigstens spielt die Band noch Musik."


 
Nunja die Polen sind jetzt nicht soo die dicksten Freunde mit den Russen  

Timoschenko will Westliche Militärunterstützung. Gott sollen die sich doch da ihre Köppe einschlagen wie sie wollen, mich aber bloß inruhe lassen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2014)

Das Ansehen der Russen auf ehemaligen Sowjetgebieten ist nicht das Beste.
Ich hatte im Urlaub mal ein langes Gespräch mit einem Tschechen.....der ließ kein gutes Haar an den Russen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2014)

Kaum eine Minderheit/regionale Ethnie wird das. Für die ist Russland=Sowjetunion und da hatten schon Mehrheiten kaum etwas zu sagen - Minderheiten waren Opfer pur, für die ging es seit dem Zerfall quasi nur bergauf. Russen, die in Großreich-Nostalgie schwelgen und die ex-GUS komplett wieder einverleiben wollen, werden dementsprechend kritisch betrachtet.


----------



## Nautilus7 (14. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja die Polen sind jetzt nicht soo die dicksten Freunde mit den Russen
> 
> Timoschenko will Westliche Militärunterstützung. Gott sollen die sich doch da ihre Köppe einschlagen wie sie wollen, mich aber bloß inruhe lassen.



Naja wenn die sich da richtig anfangen die Köppe einzuschlagen, dann dauert das nicht lange, dann schlagen die sich hier auch die Köppe ein :/


----------



## loser321 (14. April 2014)

Faketicker

www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/kerry-russland-abruestung

Wie US Aussenminister Kerry mitteilte bestehe die einzige Möglichkeit auf Frieden, wen Russland komplett abrüstet. Seiner Meinung nach ist Russland die grösste Bedrohung für die totale Herrschaft der USA. 

Durch Russlands ständige Einmischung in die Politik anderer Länder gefährde es die Stabilität des US Dollars. Auch negative Auswirkungen für US-Unternehmen sieht Kerry.

Kerry sagte es werde ein schwieriger Weg werden, doch am Ende werde die "Full Spectrum Dominance" stehen und allen werde es gleich beschissen gehen.


----------



## Nexus71 (14. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja die Polen sind jetzt nicht soo die dicksten Freunde mit den Russen
> 
> Timoschenko will Westliche Militärunterstützung. Gott sollen die sich doch da ihre Köppe einschlagen wie sie wollen, mich aber bloß inruhe lassen.


 
Timoschenko ist schon schlimm genug, dass man mit solchen Personen hier im Westen überhaupt spricht, zeigt schon wessen Geistes Kinde man in der USA hörigen Nato und EU doch ist. Aber spätestens seit dem Tonkin Zwischenfall (false flag zum Eintritt in den Vietnamkrieg), kann keiner mehr behaupten (jedenfalls wer sich informiert) er hätte nix gewusst von den Methoden der Anglo-Amerikaner. 

Ich sag mal so, diesem ganzen Haufen dort (egal welcher Seite) auch noch Unterstützung zu geben ist doch der Wahnsinn schlechthin. Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch egal, bei den ganzen Milliarden die durch ESM/ESF/Griechenland etc. eh schon verloren sind. Da kann man den Ukrainern ruhig auch ein paar Mio in den Rachen werfen (die natürlich wie üblich nicht der Bevölkerung zu Gute kommt, sondern in schwarzen Kanälen verschwinden). Man müsste eigentlich den halben Tag nur schreien bei dem Wahn, aber wir sind ja schon abgehärtet. 

Deswegen, wie in meinem Falle, versucht man lieber sich das alles amüsiert anzusehen....und wenn der Konflikt auch in unsere Nähe kommen sollte - dann sind wir selbst schuld. "Wir" haben die Parteien gewählt (nun gut ich pers. nicht, aber die Mehrheit der Michels findet CDU/SPD anscheinend ja toll) und wir haben nichts gegen die EU Diktatur unternommen. Wer denkt wir (ich meine hier die sog. Bundesbürger, abgesehen von den oberen 10% die ihre Schäfchen eh im Trockenen haben) kommen ungeschoren davon wird sich wundern..... zumindest finanziell wird es große Belastungen bringen. Da aber D aussenpolitisch eh schon blamiert ist und die meisten anderen Regierungen nur ein müdes Lächeln für unsere Volkskammer übrig haben, ist zumindest in dem Punkte (dem Ansehen Deutschlands) nicht mehr viel zu verlieren.



loser321 schrieb:


> Faketicker
> 
> www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/kerry-russland-abruestung
> 
> Wie US Aussenminister Kerry mitteilte bestehe die einzige Möglichkeit auf Frieden, wen Russland komplett abrüstet. Seiner Meinung nach ist Russland die grösste Bedrohung für die totale Herrschaft der USA.



Ja, alle Länder - ausser USA - sollten total abrüsten. Dann kann sich gar keiner mehr gegen die Amis wehren.. das Problem wäre nur, die USA wäre auch pleite, da ein großer Teil deren Wirtschaft auf Rüstung basiert. Also Waffenexporte


----------



## loser321 (14. April 2014)

Das ganze gesparte Geld und die überflüssigen Firmen werden dann in die Friedensforschung gesteckt.

Hach können Träume süss sein.

Leider sieht es so aus das im schwarzen Meer bereits provoziert wird. USS Donald Duck und eine Sushi sind sich gefährlich nahe gekommen, 90min. lang. Siehe spiegel.de


----------



## Nexus71 (14. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Das ganze gesparte Geld und die überflüssigen Firmen werden dann in die Friedensforschung gesteckt.
> 
> Hach können Träume süss sein.
> 
> Leider sieht es so aus das im schwarzen Meer bereits provoziert wird. USS Donald Duck und eine Sushi sind sich gefährlich nahe gekommen, 90min. lang. Siehe spiegel.de



Wird nie passieren Krieg gehört zum menschlichen Wesen. Nach WK1 wurde gesagt, so eine Katastrophe wird und darf nie wieder passieren. Aber schon ein paar Jahre später ging es weiter was schließlich in die noch größere Katastrophe WW2 gipfelte. Nach WK2 kam Korea , dann Vietnam, dann marschierten mal die Soviets in A´stan ein, dann schlugen sich Israel und die Araber, dann die Araber untereinander, dann sagte Uncle Sam, ach die bösen Al Kaida/Osama sind in A´stan, dann marschieren wir halt mal da ein (wo dann auch fast alle westl. Länder mitmachten), zwischenzeitlich wollte Mr. Bush auch Saddam mal zeigen was ne Harke ist... dann waren mal wieder die Araber dran....naja und nun soll wohl der alte kalte Krieg Ost gegen West wieder aufgewärmt werden..

Ok, da ist ein russischer Jet 150m übers Meer in der Nähe eines Ami Schiffes geflogen, wenns stimmt nix dramatisches...nur wieder Stimmungsmache imo.


----------



## loser321 (14. April 2014)

Warum macht man Stimmung? Um Leute in Stimmung zu bringen. Für was?


----------



## Nexus71 (14. April 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Warum macht man Stimmung? Um Leute in Stimmung zu bringen. Für was?


 

Anti Russland Stimmung, logo oder ? 

Ich meine US Flugzeuge haben im kalten Krieg hunderte Male russische Schiffe überflogen und Uboote beschattet (und andersrum). Las man da irgendwas drüber ? Nun 1 einziges Flugzeug, ein kleeenes Schiffchen und RIESEN Schlagzeile. Sehr offensichtlich Propaganda.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

moderative Erinnerung:



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 2.6 Sonstiges
> ...
> - Doppel-Posts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Anti Russland Stimmung, logo oder ?
> 
> Ich meine US Flugzeuge haben im kalten Krieg hunderte Male russische Schiffe überflogen und Uboote beschattet (und andersrum). Las man da irgendwas drüber ? Nun 1 einziges Flugzeug, ein kleeenes Schiffchen und RIESEN Schlagzeile. Sehr offensichtlich Propaganda.


 
Das sich die Medienlandschaft in den letzten 30 Jahren ein "wenig" geändert hat, ist dir wohl entgangen?
Jeder kleine Verkehrsunfall wird heutzutage in irgendwelchen tickern/twittern o.ä. veröffentlicht, mit Propaganda hat das aber wenig zu tun.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das sich die Medienlandschaft in den letzten 30 Jahren ein "wenig" geändert hat, ist dir wohl entgangen?
> Jeder kleine Verkehrsunfall wird heutzutage in irgendwelchen tickern/twittern o.ä. veröffentlicht, mit Propaganda hat das aber wenig zu tun.


 Die Medienlandschaft hat sich tatsächlich verändert, allerdings anders, als du denkst; und nein, damit ist nicht der Social Media Hipsterbullshit gemeint, dem sich die sogenannten Journalisten teils ergeben haben.


Vor 30 Jahren fandest du noch alternative Meinungen in bundesweiten Zeitungen, gerade der Spiegel galt dem Bürgertum noch als linkes Schmieren- und Propagandablatt, und heute schreiben die genau den gleichen dpa-Wortlaut nach wie die anderen, sogar deren Chefredakteur stammt urprünglich von der Bild ... es ist traurig. 


In der Berichterstattung über die Ukraine fehlen einfach so viele Details und Nebengeschichte, die einen zumindest zweifeln lassen würden an der veröffentlichten Position des "Westens" (lies: USA + Folgschaft), hier im Thread finden sich auch so einige Dinge, die aufgeklärt gehören. Hochspannend ist zum Beispiel weiterhin die Frage, wer auf dem Maidan damals geschossen hat, und damit die Lage soweit hat eskalieren lassen, dass es zum Umsturz kam - die illegitime Folgeregierung hat interessanterweise keinerlei Bedarf an Aufklärung, obwohl es doch eigentlich in ihrem Interesse sein müsste, schliesslich wussten sie/wir/die Guten schon Minuten nach den Schüssen, dass es eine bestimmte Elitepolizeieinheit von Janukowitsch war, die da schoss - seitdem diese an der Macht sind, ist das kein Thema mehr. Zumal Berichte auf den als solchen bezeichneten "Verschwörungsseiten" oder der "gelenkten Ost-Medien" interessante, teils gesicherte Berichte aufgetaucht sind von Söldnern auf dem Maidan, dass die beschuldigte Polizeieinheit eine Beteiligung vehement abstreitet, dass es Zeugen gab, die von Schüssen aus/hinter den Reihen der Maidan-Aktivisten berichtet haben, dass in Krankenhäusern festgestellt wurde, dass auf Maidan'ler wie Polizisten gleichermassen mit derselben Munition geschossen wurde ... ist keine direkte Unterstellung, aber sollte man dem nicht nachgehen/aufklären ob was dran ist? Schliesslich beruht die ganze "Legitimation" der Machtübernahme darauf, dass Janukowitsch auf sein Volk schiessen lies, wird also bewusste nicht aufgeklärt, ob es anders war? 

Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, ganz vereinzelt hat man davon kleine Schnipsel in den geläufigen Magazinen/Zeitungen bei uns finden dürfen, das Gesamtbild darf man sich selber zusammensuchen, und auch allgemein scheinen die Medien bei uns die Marschrichtung GEGEN Russlang mitzugehen, komme was wolle. Wo sind die alterwürdigen Journalisten, die die moralische Verkommenheit des Westens diskutieren; dass uns jegliches Recht dazu fehlt RUssland über das Völkerrecht zu verurteilen, nachdem wir es waren (vielmehr unser amerikanischer Hegemon), der wieder und wieder darauf geschissen hat, und gar direkte Angriffskriege gegen souveräne Staaten (zugegeben: mit Arschlöchern an der Macht) mit erfunden Gründen geführt hat? Oder wo wurde mal ernsthaft diskutiert, was die russischen Interessen sind, und was wir falsch gemacht haben in dieser Krise und davor? Nein, die Alleinschuld hat Russland zu treffen, denn der Russe war ja schon immer der Böse, und Putin der alte KGB'ler will diese Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen, ein paar selbsternannte Journalisten haben gar die Worte "neue UDSSR" in den Begriff genommen, und wo Putin in Europa stoppen würde - da dreht sich mir der Magen um. Weder kann es eine neue UDSSR in Nato-Europa geben, noch wird Putin so irre sein einen Krieg mit der anderen Atom-Supermacht des Planeten zu beginnen, er ist wie jeder russische Herscher - zwangsweise - ein Machtmensch, denkt aber rational, und hat klar definierbare Interessen und Ziele, und diese Diskussion fehlt völlig. Das verlogene moralische Podest, auf dem wir hier argumentieren würde Journalisten alten Schlages die Galle hochtreiben, aber sowas liest und hört man praktisch nicht mehr, was den Eindruck erweckt, dass die veröffentlichte Meinung gelenkt ist.


Über die russische Presse brauchen wir im Übrigen nicht reden, da dürfte klar sein, dass die nicht frei ist, sondern staatlich gelenkt, nur bei uns ist das leider, so fürchte ich, auch gar nicht mehr so anders. Unsere Medienkonzerne befinden sich in der Hand weniger reicher Familien, Burda und Bertelsmann sollten Begriffe sein, und die sind teils starke Transatlantiker, sprich den USA verbunden; wenn diese beschliessen mit den Amis an einem Strang zu ziehen - so haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon oft gesehen - wird die Berichterstattung tendenziös, und soll die Leute beeinflussen. Wir haben auch keine Freie Presse mehr, die Prese gehört Privatleuten die darüber ihre Meinung in die Öffentlichkeit tragen können, der Unteschied zu Russland ist, dass das Privat geschieht, nicht durch direkte staatliche Einflussnahme, nur im Gegensatz zu Russland ist das hier leider kaum einem klar: Wer die politische Position eines Blattes in Erfahrung bringen will, der sollte - vor Lesen des betreffenden Artikels - immer erst den Hauptanteilseigner des Blattes ergoogeln, da erschliesst sich meist mehr durch, als durch das Lesen des Artikels, und macht einen resistent gegen Beeinflussung durch diesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. April 2014)

In der gleichgeschalteten Presse liest man von „Gas als Waffe“ (FAZ) bis „Putin schreibt auch Merkel Drohbrief“ (FOCUS). Was steht aber wirklich in diesem Brief, den Putin am 10. April an die europäischen Politiker schickte – INTER-TASS veröffentlichte den genauen Wortlaut. Wenn man nicht gerade in einem deutschen Redaktionsbüro arbeitet, kommt man definitiv nicht dazu, ihn als Drohbrief zu bezeichnen. Es ist ganz normale Business-Korrespondenz, die unter allen Marktteilnehmern üblich ist – es geht lediglich darum, wer welche Kosten trägt und warum. Das ist alles.

(J. Cimrman, Prag)

Putin beschreibt zuerst mal trefflich die ukrainische wirtschaftliche Situation und die Weigerung der EU, sich konstruktiv mit der Ukraine zu befassen:

 "Die ukrainische Wirtschaft steuert auf Bankrott, Produktionsstopp und explodierende Arbeitslosigkeit zu. Russland und die Staaten der EU sind die größten Handelspartner der Ukraine. Aus diesem Grunde vereinbarten wir mit unseren europäischen Partnern beim Gipfeltreffen im Januar gemeinsame Konsultationen über die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung der Ukraine. Die Versuche der russischen Seite, tatsächliche Konsultationen zu beginnen, blieben erfolglos. Statt der vereinbarten Konsultationen hören wir Forderungen nach Senkung des Gaspreises, der angeblich einen politischen Charakter hat. Es entsteht der Eindruck, die europäischen Partner wollen die Folgen der ukrainischen Wirtschaftskrise einseitig auf Russland übertragen."

Im Folgenden rekapituliert Putin die Geschichte der Verträge über die Gasversorgung, die wider Erwarten gar nicht kompliziert, sondern denkbar einfach ist:

   " Im Januar 2009 wurde der Vertrag über Ein- und Verkauf von Gas in den Jahren 2009-2019 unterschrieben, der die Lieferung, Bezahlung und auch den Transfer über ukrainisches Territorium regelte. Russland hält diesen Vertrag genau ein. Was ich betonen möchte – die Preisfindung, die in diesem Vertrag verankert ist, hat sich bislang kein einziges Mal geändert. Die Ukraine zahlte im Einklang mit dem Vertrag bis August 2013 einwandfrei."

Putin kommt nun auf die etwas längere Liste der vielen Vergünstigungen zu sprechen, die die Ukraine einmal wegen der Schwarzmeerflotte, ein anderes Mal wegen der Chemieindustrie, wieder anderes Mal wohl, damit sie nicht gleich kollabiert, von der russischen Seite eingeräumt bekam und endet mit der Zusammenfassung:

  "  Russland hat somit in den letzten vier Jahren durch Preisvergünstigungen bei Gas die ukrainische Wirtschaft mit 35,4 Milliarden $ subventioniert. Diese immensen Geldmittel sollten die Stabilität und Zahlungsfähigkeit der ukrainischen Wirtschaft sicherstellen. Ich betone, dass solche Maßnahmen ausschließlich Russland ergriffen hat."

Wie agierte in derselben Zeitspanne unsere EU?

  "  Und was taten unsere europäischen Partner? Anstatt wirklicher Unterstützung nur Absichtserklärungen. Die EU nutzt die ukrainische Wirtschaft als Quelle von Nahrungsmitteln, Metallen und Mineralien und gleichzeitig als Markt für ihre fertigen Produkte. Sie erzeugt dabei ein ukrainisches Handelsdefizit von mehr als 10 Milliarden $. Das waren in 2013 mehr als zwei Drittel vom Defizit des Landes. [...] Russland gleicht faktisch durch seine Dotationen das Handelsdefizit aus, das die Ukraine mit der EU hat."

Na ja – und jetzt kommt in Putins Brief der endgültige Weckruf für unsere tollen EU-Außenminister und EU-Präsidenten und EU-Kommissare: wo wir ja in der Ukraine das Sagen haben wollen, kostet uns dieses Land so richtig viel, viel Geld.

    "Russland darf nicht und kann nicht alleine die Last der wirtschaftlichen Unterstützung der Ukraine tragen, indem es Preisnachlässe bei Gas gewährt und die Schulden verzeiht. [...] Weil unsere europäischen Partner nicht nur die gemeinsamen Aktionen zur Lösung der Wirtschaftskrise, sondern auch Konsultationen mit der russischen Seite einseitig ablehnen, sieht Russland keine andere Möglichkeit. [...] Es ist uns bewusst, dass dadurch das Risiko steigt, das Gas, das über das ukrainische Territorium zu europäischen Abnehmern transportiert wird, unberechtigt entnommen wird.

    [...] Russland ist bereit, sich an der Stabilisierung und Erneuerung der ukrainischen Wirtschaft zu beteiligen. Nicht aber einseitig, sondern paritätisch mit unseren europäischen Partnern. Unter Berücksichtigung der faktischen Investitionen und Ausgaben, die für lange Zeit einseitig Russland aufbrachte. Nur solch eine Einstellung ist, glauben wir, gerecht und ausgewogen. Und nur solch eine Einstellung wird zum Erfolg führen."

Also in die gewöhnliche deutsche Sprache übersetzt: der „böse Putin“ will von der EU, dass sie zuerst mal 30 Milliarden Euro in das ukrainische schwarze Loch überweist. Denn die gleiche Summe hatte Russland schon an die hiesigen Oligarchen gezahlt. Und für die Zukunft soll die EU schön die Hälfte von allen Schutzgeldern zahlen, die Ukrainer für den Gastransit verlangen mögen.

Ob das Draghis Druckmaschine schafft?

(Quelle: PI-News) Na ich warte darauf, dass mir der erste antwortet, die Quelle wäre nicht "hilfreich".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

Musst du ggf. länger drauf warten. PI hat in der Vergangenheit soviel Schrott verbreitet, dass eine "PI-behauptet-Inter-Tass-hätte-berichtet-Putin-hätte-gesagt"-Meldung keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervorlockt. Schon das Ende der Kette ist die subjektive Sichtweise einer Person, die wie kaum eine andere eigene Interessen in der ganzen Angelegenheit vertritt und in diesen des öfteren sehr merkwürdige Interpretationen äußert.
Selbst wenn PI ausnahmsweise mal unverfälscht berichtet, wäre das ganze nur ein weiteres Beispiel für Putins Haltung nach außen, aber die ist ohnehin sehr klar.




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Medienlandschaft hat sich tatsächlich verändert, allerdings anders, als du denkst; und nein, damit ist nicht der Social Media Hipsterbullshit gemeint, dem sich die sogenannten Journalisten teils ergeben haben.
> 
> ...- die illegitime Folgeregierung hat interessanterweise keinerlei Bedarf an Aufklärung, obwohl es doch eigentlich in ihrem Interesse sein müsste, schliesslich wussten sie/wir/die Guten schon Minuten nach den Schüssen, dass es eine bestimmte Elitepolizeieinheit von Janukowitsch war, die da schoss - seitdem diese an der Macht sind, ist das kein Thema mehr.



Die Übergangsregierung der Ukraine hat eine Untersuchung eingeleitet mit dem Ergebnis, dass 12 Mitglieder beschuldigten Spezialeinheit als Schuldige verhaftet wurden. Weiß nicht, ob die üblichen Verschwörungsmagazine diese Meldung "zufällig" vergessen haben, aber die ""gleichgeschalteten"" deutschen Medien dürften das fast alle berichtet haben.
Aktuelles Thema der "dpa-Wortlaut" wiederkäuenden Medien sind Rechercheergebnisse von Monitor, dem zu Folge es noch weitere Schützen gegeben haben könnte. Darüber wurde definitiv auch in Online-Schmiererecken berichtet - weiß nicht, ob du vielleicht nur Quellen ließt, die bei solchen Gelegenheiten nicht darauf hinweisen, dass ihre Informationen aus den verpönten Massenmedien stammen (in dem Fall sogar die besonder un-unabhängigen ÖR...)
Neue Erkenntnisse über Todesschüsse in Kiew | tagesschau.de



> Schliesslich beruht die ganze "Legitimation" der Machtübernahme darauf, dass Janukowitsch auf sein Volk schiessen lies, wird also bewusste nicht aufgeklärt, ob es anders war?



Die Legitimation ist, dass Janukowitsch nicht das gemacht hat, was sein Volk fordert - und das wäre der Job eines demokratischen Führers, dem er demnach nicht war. Die Schüsse haben die Proteste lediglich eskalieren lassen, woraufhin das Parlament zu dem Schluss kam, dass er bis zu regulären Neuwahlen nicht mehr haltbar ist und schnellstmöglich der Prozess für vorgezogene Neuwahlen eingeleitet werden muss.

Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob dieser Ablauf verfassungskonform und/oder angemessen war, aber wer an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert ist und nicht nur Flamen will, sollte so grundlegende Tatsachen und Abläufe vielleicht berücksichtigen.



> Wo sind die alterwürdigen Journalisten, die die moralische Verkommenheit des Westens diskutieren; dass uns jegliches Recht dazu fehlt RUssland über das Völkerrecht zu verurteilen, nachdem wir es waren (vielmehr unser amerikanischer Hegemon), der wieder und wieder darauf geschissen hat, und gar direkte Angriffskriege gegen souveräne Staaten (zugegeben: mit Arschlöchern an der Macht) mit erfunden Gründen geführt hat?



Medien mit eingeschränktem Horizont, die nur in den Kategorien "wir" und "die" arbeiten können, haben es in der modernen pluralistischen Welt und individualisierten Gesellschaft schwer. Derartig rückständige Anachronismen sind nach Ende des kalten Krieges weitestgehend ausgestorben, sowohl Medien als auch Intellektuelle sind heutzutage in der Lage, die vergehen aller Regierungen als deren eigene Handlungen zu diskutieren und verschweigen nicht mehr die Untaten einiger, nur weil andere auch welche begangen haben.



> Oder wo wurde mal ernsthaft diskutiert, was die russischen Interessen sind, und was wir falsch gemacht haben in dieser Krise und davor?



Ich habe diverse Beiträge dazu gelesen. Ob die ausgerechnet die Ansicht vertreten zu haben, die deiner Mein



> Nein, die Alleinschuld hat Russland zu treffen, denn der Russe war ja schon immer der Böse,
> ...
> noch wird Putin ..., er ist wie jeder russische Herscher - zwangsweise - ein Machtmensch,



*no comment* 



> Über die russische Presse brauchen wir im Übrigen nicht reden, da dürfte klar sein, dass die nicht frei ist, sondern staatlich gelenkt,



Wir haben mehrere Personen hier im Thread, die russische Medien als alleinige Quelle für Fakten zitieren. So klar scheint das also nicht zu sein. Und Fakt ist: Es gibt derzeit quasi keine anderen Quellen zur Lage in der Ukraine, außer die Revolutions-ukrainischen/europäischen/"westlichen" und die russischen. Wenn du letzteren per se nichts glaubst und erstere ein geschlossenes Weltbild vermitteln ohne Berichte über die Gegenseite, wie du es behauptest, wie kommt es dann, dass du soviele Lücken siehst? Eigentlich solltest du ja in einer watteweichen Propaganda-Wolke schweben...


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2014)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren woher die ganzen russischen "Befreiungstruppen" kommen, und unter welchem Befehl sie stehen....


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

Putin klingt sehr vernünftig in den Interviews die es u.a. auch Youtube gibt und auch wenn ich nun ev. für verrückt erklärt werde, auch der "BÖSE" Diktator Gaddafi hat einiges nachdenkenswertes in seinen Reden von sich gegeben. Da wirkt er auch nicht so crazy und verdorben wie er in der Presse (bzw. der Nato) hingestellt wurde........komisch....ich kann die Links dazu liefern (aber in Englisch)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Übergangsregierung der Ukraine hat eine Untersuchung eingeleitet mit dem Ergebnis, dass 12 Mitglieder beschuldigten Spezialeinheit als Schuldige verhaftet wurden. Weiß nicht, ob die üblichen Verschwörungsmagazine diese Meldung "zufällig" vergessen haben, aber die ""gleichgeschalteten"" deutschen Medien dürften das fast alle berichtet haben.
> Aktuelles Thema der "dpa-Wortlaut" wiederkäuenden Medien sind Rechercheergebnisse von Monitor, dem zu Folge es noch weitere Schützen gegeben haben könnte. Darüber wurde definitiv auch in Online-Schmiererecken berichtet - weiß nicht, ob du vielleicht nur Quellen ließt, die bei solchen Gelegenheiten nicht darauf hinweisen, dass ihre Informationen aus den verpönten Massenmedien stammen (in dem Fall sogar die besonder un-unabhängigen ÖR...)
> Neue Erkenntnisse über Todesschüsse in Kiew | tagesschau.de


Den Monitor-Bericht kenne ich, und bin über den Spiegel darauf gekommen der daraus zitiert. Es gibt auch durchaus mehr Anlass sich zumindest mal Gedanken zu machen zu dem, was damals dort passiert ist. Dass die Übergangsregierung in Kiew 12 Schuldige zu präsentieren weiss nehme ich zur Kenntnis, allerdings sind Schuldige schnell gefunden, wenn man welche braucht. Die Vorfälle sollten von unabhängigen Leuten untersucht werden, die mit beiden Seiten möglichst nichts zu tun haben, mehr will ich gar nicht. 





> Die Legitimation ist, dass Janukowitsch nicht das gemacht hat, was sein Volk fordert - und das wäre der Job eines demokratischen Führers, dem er demnach nicht war.


Also ... wenn das neuerdings ausreicht um eine gewählte Regierung aus dem Amt zu jagen ... . Ich schocke dich jetzt mal: Parlamentarische Demokratie funktioniert ungefähr so, dass du am Ende jeder Legislaturperiode jemanden wählen darfst, und der Gewinner kann dann im Rahmen der Gesetze mehr oder minder tun und lassen was er will, vor der nächsten Wahl hat ihn das nicht zu kümmern. Streng konservative Wähler bei uns werden sich auch gefreut haben, als Wehrpflicht und Atomkraft auf einmal von Mutti beerdigt wurden, aber bis zur nächsten Wahl hat man unpopuläre Entscheidungen der eigenen Volksvertreter nunmal hinzunehmen, dafür sind ja die anschliessenden Wahlen da, um sich aufgrund unpopulärer Entscheidungen neue Vertreter zu suchen.

Nichts anderes war es bei Janukowitschs Ablehnung des Abkommens mit der EU: Das mag dem Westteil der Ukraine nicht gepasst haben, aber es lag dennoch im Verantwortungsbereich des Präsidenten diese Entscheidung zu treffen, bei der nächsten Wahl hätten sie ihm die Quittung dafür ausstellen können. Ja, Janukowitsch war - wie alle Führer dieses Landes bisher - höchstwahrscheinlich so korrupt, wie man es ihm nachsagt, allerdings gibt es für solche Situationen Mittel, Politiker aus ihren Ämtern zu entfernen, wenn man entsprechende Beweise anführen kann, aus dem Amt putschen wegen einer unpopulären Entscheidung in einer Hälfte des Landes kann man ihn nicht. Letztlich war es hauptsächlich der Westteil der Ukraine und die Haupstadt selber, in denen Janukowitsch Gegenwind hatte, die Ost- und Südgebiete standen nicht hinter der Maidanbewegung, daher sind jetzt schleunigst Neuwahlen nötig, um die Verhältnisse wieder zu ordnen.



> Die Schüsse haben die Proteste lediglich eskalieren lassen, woraufhin das Parlament zu dem Schluss kam, dass er bis zu regulären Neuwahlen nicht mehr haltbar ist und schnellstmöglich der Prozess für vorgezogene Neuwahlen eingeleitet werden muss.


Genau deswegen poche ich ja so auf Aufklärung wer genau da geschossen hat. Dass Janukowitsch in seiner Situation damals das Feuer eröffnen lies macht für mich einfach wenig Sinn, hingegen haben die oppositionellen, radikaleren Kräfte die es AUCH auf dem Maidan gab sehr vom Blutzoll unter den Protestlern profitiert, da dies ja erst zum radikalen Schritt mit Janukowitschs "Abwahl" geführt hat. Nenn es meinetwegen eine Verschwörungstheorie, aber es liegt nunmal im Bereich des Möglichen und gehört aufgeklärt. Was besonders verwundert ist, dass der Präsident doch entmachtet wurde, nachdem eigentlich ein Kompromiss ausgehandelt worden war, den auch Russland gut geheissen hat, scheinbar war das für einige Protestler nicht genug und er musste weg, was man sogar verstehen konnte, nach der damaligen Kenntnislage: Einen Mörder - und das mag er durchaus sein, damals sah es jedenfalls auf jeden Fall so aus - will niemand als Präsident behalten bis zu vorgezogenen Neuwahlen. 



> Man kann sich darüber streiten, ob dieser Ablauf verfassungskonform und/oder angemessen war, aber wer an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert ist und nicht nur Flamen will, sollte so grundlegende Tatsachen und Abläufe vielleicht berücksichtigen.


Ich hab ein wenig dazu gegooglet, aber nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges gefunden, ob die Abwahl selber zu 100% verfassungskonform war oder nicht, ich hab auf eher weniger verlässlichen Seiten Dinge gelesen, wie dass wenige Prozente für eine ordentliche Abwahl gefehlt haben, oder vor und im Parlamentsgebäude zum Zeitpunkt der Abstimmung rechte Gruppierungen aufmarschiert waren und Druck machten, aber da ich für nichts davon eine verlässliche Quelle gefunden habe, will der jetzigen mal den "Übergansstatus" einräumen, da diese zumindest bisher die baldigen Neuwahltermine einzuhalten gedenken. Allerdings besteht diese Übergangsregierung hauptsächlich aus den Maidan-Aktivisten, Demokraten und wenigen Rechten, der russiche Teil des Landes wird eher weniger vertreten derzeit, was die Lage nicht gerade entspannt, besonders wenn man die Äusserungen einiger der ehemaligen Oppositionellen bezüglich der russischen Bevölkerung auf Youtube verfolgt hat, Entspannung geht jedenfalls anders, aber ich halte zu Gute, dass diese unter enormen Druck stehen.  




> Medien mit eingeschränktem Horizont, die nur in den Kategorien "wir" und "die" arbeiten können, haben es in der modernen pluralistischen Welt und individualisierten Gesellschaft schwer. Derartig rückständige Anachronismen sind nach Ende des kalten Krieges weitestgehend ausgestorben, sowohl Medien als auch Intellektuelle sind heutzutage in der Lage, die vergehen aller Regierungen als deren eigene Handlungen zu diskutieren und verschweigen nicht mehr die Untaten einiger, nur weil andere auch welche begangen haben.


Schöner Satz, dennoch frage ich mich, wen du damit bitte meinst, jedenfalls nicht unsere Medienlandschaft. Da gibt es nur Putin = Den Feind/das Böse, und Uns/Die USA, die Guten in der ganzen Sache. Auch in allen Polittalkshows zum Thema habe ich hauptsächlich Denken in Feindbildern gesehen.




> *no comment*


Da gibts auch nix zu kommentieren, denn der Wortlaut in den Headlines ist seit Wochen klar: Russland provoziert, Putin droht, Russen gefährlich. 

Womit ich nicht einverstanden bin, ist wie Putin sich die Krim geschnappt hat, das "Referendum" - das auf seine Fairness und Umstände dringend unabhängig abgeklopft gehört - wurde viel zu übereilt durchgezogen, und stand unter Beeinflussung von militärischen Kräften vor den Wahllokalen, eine wirklich objektive, selbstreflektierte Entscheidung kann so niemand treffen, auch wenn es unbestreitbar klare pro-russische Tendenzen auf der Krim gibt, und jedes Volk entscheiden können sollte, zu wem es gehört, aber die Art und Weise war falsch, und ist Russland vorzuwerfen. Die Annexion der Krim war so, wie sie statt fand nicht rechtens, und es sollte mit einigem Abstand eine erneute, freie Abstimmung über den Verbleib in der russischen Föderation geben, da das erste Referendum unter sehr wakeligen Umständen statt fand. Sollte sich die Mehrheit auf der Krim Pro-Russland entscheiden wüsste ich nicht, wer ihnen das verwehren sollte. Bis dahin ist das, was Russland da gemacht hat einseitige Landnahme gewesen.  


Aber abseits davon, sehe ich nicht, womit Russland ein derart vernichtendes Presseecho verdient hat, wie es seit Wochen ununterbrochen statt findet. Was hinter den Kullisen - auf beiden Seiten im Übrigen - abgeht kann und mag ich nicht beurteilen, die beiden der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Informationen, was Russland bisher zur "Verschärfung" der Krise beigetragen hat, sind das Streichen aller Rabatte bei den Gaslieferungen, was für die bankrotte Ukraine fatal werden wird im Winter, sowie Militärmanöver ziemlich dicht an der Grenze zur Ukraine, wobei diese vorbei zu sein scheinen. Warum jetzt Russland an der zunehmenden Destabilisierung der Ostukraine schuld sein soll, sehe ich nicht. Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass die westlichen Machthaber frustriert sind, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin nach aussen hin egal zu sein scheinen, und auch die laute Überlegung, künftig Dollars als Bezahlung für die eigenen Rohstoffe nicht mehr annehmen zu wollen wird da auch für genug Gründe sorgen, Russland an die Wand nageln zu wollen - das ist aber nichts, als eine Spekulation meinerseits, warum so vehement gegen Russland agitiert wird. Ob da jetzt wirklich russische Einheiten in Zivil am zündeln sind, und die pro-russischen Aufständler versorgen und anstacheln kann keiner beurteilen, wahrscheinlich ist es, wäre nicht das erste Mal in der Geschichte, dass ein Land ein anderes durch verdeckte Kräfte und Finanzierung/Waffenlieferungen zu destabilisieren versucht, aber das ist bisher auch nur Spekulation, wenn es Beweise gibt, sehen wir weiter.



> Wir haben mehrere Personen hier im Thread, die russische Medien als alleinige Quelle für Fakten zitieren. So klar scheint das also nicht zu sein. Und Fakt ist: Es gibt derzeit quasi keine anderen Quellen zur Lage in der Ukraine, außer die Revolutions-ukrainischen/europäischen/"westlichen" und die russischen. Wenn du letzteren per se nichts glaubst und erstere ein geschlossenes Weltbild vermitteln ohne Berichte über die Gegenseite, wie du es behauptest, wie kommt es dann, dass du soviele Lücken siehst? Eigentlich solltest du ja in einer watteweichen Propaganda-Wolke schweben...


Unterstellungen sind eine schöne Sache, mache ich auch gerne regelmässig, um Leute in eine gewisse Ecke zu stellen, ist eines der einfachsten Mittel: Leuten von vornherein einen negativen Stempel aufzudrücken diskreditiert sie sofort in sämtlichen Diskussionen, und die meisten kommen aus dieser Rolle nicht mehr raus, ich habe damit auch schon so manche Diskussion erstickt. = )

Bei mir wiederum klappt das nicht, ich bin weder pro-russisch, noch irgendeinem Verschwörungs- oder Propaganda-Instrument erlegen, ich sehe lediglich, dass auf beiden Seiten sich die Fakten und Umstände so zurecht gebogen werden, wie sie in ihr jeweiliges Weltbild und ihre Agenda passen. Wenn dir die ebenfalls sehr tendenziöse Berichterstattung bei uns - ja, mit Ausnahmen - nicht aufffallen, dann ist das halt so, schade eigentlich, da du ja gerne zu diskutieren scheinst. Ich wiederum tue nichts weiter als Fragen stellen, die - ja - stark von der "Gegenseite" unserer hiesigen Berichterstattung inspiriert sind. Dinge wie "wer schoss auf dem Maidan" sind nunmal essentiell wichtige Dinge in diesem Konflikt, die ich nicht hinreichend aufgeklärt sehe, und eine tendenziöse Berichterstattung, die primär Russland die Alleinschuld an allem zuschiebt trägt da auch ihren Teil dazu bei , dass ich unseren Medien bei ihrer Darstellung der Dinge nicht vollends über den Weg traue.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren woher die ganzen russischen "Befreiungstruppen" kommen, und unter welchem Befehl sie stehen....



Den "gleichgeschalteten dpa-kopierenden EU/NATO-Medien" zu Folge haben sie jedenfalls Waffen, die in der russischen Armee Standard sind (aber in der Ukraine nicht offiziell verkauft werden), neueste Ausrüstungs- und Schutzobjekte (die aus Russland stammen und in der Ukraine zwar prinzipiell erhältlich wären - aber doch sehr schlagartig von einer sehr großen Anzahl an Leuten besessen werden) und geben auf Nachfrage vereinzelt Dienstgrade der russischen Armee an oder dass sie aus Russland stammen und ihre Landesgenossen unterstützen wollen.

Aber hey: Davon stimmt sicherlich kein einziges Wort. Es ist einfach so, dass in jeder ukrainischen Provinz eine perfekt ausgebildete, mit Kriegsgerät bestens ausgerüstete russischsprachige, einheimische paramilitärische Organisation existiert, die nur darauf gewartet haben, dass ihr Krimableger den Anfang macht und jetzt alle plötzlich auf den Straßen auftauchen.

(an Stelle der Ukraine hätte ich so oder so schon lange die Grenzen dicht gemacht. Denn egal, woher nun große Teile der Leute auf den Straßen herkommen: Ihre Ausrüstung und Waffen haben sie -wenn nicht gerade von der Regierung geklaut- definitiv aus Russland. Und diese offensichtlich unkontrollierte Verbeitung von Waffen nimmt mittlerweile Ausmaße an, auf die vermutlich die NRA neidisch wäre. Wenn Putin seinen Schwarzmarkt nicht kontrolliert, muss man ihn zumindest abschotten und wenn gar aktiv Waffen in die Ukraine gedrückt werden, erst recht.)




Nexus71 schrieb:


> Putin klingt sehr vernünftig in den Interviews die es u.a. auch Youtube gibt und auch wenn ich nun ev. für verrückt erklärt werde, auch der "BÖSE" Diktator Gaddafi hat einiges nachdenkenswertes in seinen Reden von sich gegeben. Da wirkt er auch nicht so crazy und verdorben wie er in der Presse (bzw. der Nato) hingestellt wurde........komisch....ich kann die Links dazu liefern (aber in Englisch)



Kein Autokrat ist einfach nur verrückt und blöd. Man wird nicht unangefochtener Herrscher eines Staates, wenn man nicht denken kann. Einige Diktatoren hatten ein merkwürdiges Privatleben, viele hatten eine merkwürdige Vorstellung davon, was das Beste für ihre Bevölkerung ist und welche Bedingungen herrschen - aber ihre Handlungen haben sie dann durchaus logisch daraus abgeleitet.
Das heißt aber eben nicht, dass sie von einer vernünftigen Ausgangsposition ausgehen und es heißt erst recht nicht, dass sie diese angemessen wiedergeben. Wenn Putin A sagt, dann kann er durchaus "wissen", dass er A+10 gilt und in der Realiät ists eigentlich A+13. Auf alle Fälle sind seine Einschätzungen der Lage genauso vorbelastet, wie die der ukrainischen Regierung. Er mag recht haben, er mag täuschen wollen. Aus seinen Aussagen kann man das nicht herausfinden, nur durch Abgleich mit weiteren Quellen. Die Wahrheit liegt vermutlich irgendwo zwischen "Putins Behauptungen"*"Putins Möglichkeiten" und "ukrainische Behauptungen"*"ukrainische Möglichkeiten". Bessere Quellen kommen von Dritten - aber leider nur selten und sehr lückenhaft.











Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Vorfälle sollten von unabhängigen Leuten untersucht werden, die mit beiden Seiten möglichst nichts zu tun haben, mehr will ich gar nicht.



Eben gerade hast du mehr kritische Berichterstattung in den Medien gefordert...
Eine unabhängige Aufklärung, so wünschenswert sie ist, wird es jedenfalls nicht geben. Nicht zuletzt gibt es, zumindest nach den hier auch von dir geäußerten Ansichten, niemanden unterhalb der UNO, dem nicht vorgeworfen wird, auf irgend einer Seite zu stehen. (und selbst die ist oft USA-dominiert)
Fakt ist aber, dass die Übergangsregierung, der "keinerlei Interesse an Aufklärung" vorgeworfen wurde, sich an einer Aufklärung versucht hat. Dass dieser Voreingenommenheit vorgeworfen wird, ist berechtigt - aber schlichtweg unvermeidbar, denn das wird (zu Recht) allem vorgeworfen, was diese Regierung macht. Die einzige Möglichkeit, Verschwörungstheoretiker zu befriedigen, wäre ein Untersuchungsergebnis gewesen, dass 100% deren wie auch immer gearteten Feindvorstellungen gerecht wird.
Aber so ein Ergebnis hat eben auch nichts mit "unabhängig", "objektiv" oder "ergebnissoffen" zu tun. Das ist schlichtweg "ich hab Recht, die vor Ort denken eh nur an sich". (Letzteres mag weitestgehend stimmen, aber daraus folgt noch lange nicht ersteres)



> Also ... wenn das neuerdings ausreicht um eine gewählte Regierung aus dem Amt zu jagen ... . Ich schocke dich jetzt mal: Parlamentarische Demokratie funktioniert ungefähr so, dass du am Ende jeder Legislaturperiode jemanden wählen darfst, und der Gewinner kann dann im Rahmen der Gesetze mehr oder minder tun und lassen was er will, vor der nächsten Wahl hat ihn das nicht zu kümmern.



Wir hatten auch in Deutschland schon mehrere vorgezogene Neuwahlen. Die letzte liegt keine drei Legislaturperioden zurück. 



> Nichts anderes war es bei Janukowitschs Ablehnung des Abkommens mit der EU: Das mag dem Westteil der Ukraine nicht gepasst haben, aber es lag dennoch im Verantwortungsbereich des Präsidenten diese Entscheidung zu treffen, bei der nächsten Wahl hätten sie ihm die Quittung dafür ausstellen können. Ja, Janukowitsch war - wie alle Führer dieses Landes bisher - höchstwahrscheinlich so korrupt, wie man es ihm nachsagt, allerdings gibt es für solche Situationen Mittel, Politiker aus ihren Ämtern zu entfernen, wenn man entsprechende Beweise anführen kann,



Janukowitsch hat seine Unpoplarität über viele Jahre hinweg aufgebaut, das auf einzelne Entscheidungen, die das Faß zum Überlaufen zu brachten, zu reduzieren, ist einfach nur absurd. Natürlich erscheinen die dann als "klein und nicht ganz ausreichend". Und eine der Anschuldigungen war die Einflussnahme auf Legislative, Justiz und Wahlen. Niemand weiß (bislang), was daran stimmt - aber aus Sicht der Opposition machten sie eine Anklage schlichtweg unmöglich.



> aus dem Amt putschen wegen einer unpopulären Entscheidung in einer Hälfte des Landes kann man ihn nicht. Letztlich war es hauptsächlich der Westteil der Ukraine und die Haupstadt selber, in denen Janukowitsch Gegenwind hatte, die Ost- und Südgebiete standen nicht hinter der Maidanbewegung, daher sind jetzt schleunigst Neuwahlen nötig, um die Verhältnisse wieder zu ordnen.



Auch im Osten und erst recht im Süden gab es Proteste. Und die z.T. nicht mal wenige.
Ob es eine "Hälfte" oder mehr oder weniger war - keine Ahnung. Das ist das Problem bei Protesten und das herauszufinden ist das Ziel von Neuwahlen. Welche dann übrigens auch (neben der Amtsenthebung durch ein gewähltes Parlament - und nicht durch einen Mob oder eine Militärjunta) ein entscheidender Unterschied zwischen einem "Putsch" und den Vorgängen in der Ukraine ist: Die Maidanbewegung hat und hatte nicht das Ziel, eine neue Regierung einzusetzen und anderen aufzudrücken, sondern die demokratische Wahl einer neuen Regierung durch alle. Selbst Janukowitsch hätte sich schlichtweg zur Wiederwahl stellen können. Dann hätte sich gezeigt, ob er wirklich mehr als eine kleine Minderheit hoffiert.

Die Anti-Maidan-Bewegungen scheinen sich jedenfalls keineswegs in der Mehrheit zu fühlen, sondern wollen schnellstmöglich raus aus dem Wirkungsbereich ukrainischer Wahlen.



> Genau deswegen poche ich ja so auf Aufklärung wer genau da geschossen hat. Dass Janukowitsch in seiner Situation damals das Feuer eröffnen lies macht für mich einfach wenig Sinn,



Es gibt viele autokratische Herrscher, die so reagiert hätten - jüngstes Beispiel sind fast alle Staaten des arabischen Frühlings. Nüchtern betrachtet waren diese damit nicht sehr erfolgreich. Aber Herrscher, die am Ende der friedlichen Mittel einfach klein beigeben, waren es in der Vergangenheit auch nicht und einige Menschen reagieren, wenn sie sich in die Ecke getrieben fühlen, schlichtweg mit Gewalt.
Ich persönlich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass er selbst (oder jemand aus seinem Staatsapparat - man darf nie vergessen, dass er der Kopf eines Geflechtes war, dessen Teilen auch autonome Aktionen zuzutrauen waren) dahinter stand. 



> hingegen haben die oppositionellen, radikaleren Kräfte die es AUCH auf dem Maidan gab sehr vom Blutzoll unter den Protestlern profitiert, da dies ja erst zum radikalen Schritt mit Janukowitschs "Abwahl" geführt hat. Nenn es meinetwegen eine Verschwörungstheorie, aber es liegt nunmal im Bereich des Möglichen und gehört aufgeklärt.



Und das ist leider so gut wie unmöglich, denn normalerweise findet man einen Täter über seinen Bezug zum Opfer oder sein Motiv, wenn man am Tatort keine Spuren mehr finden kann. Hier gibts keinen Bezug außer dem Motiv und das hatten viele:
- Die Rechtsradikalen haben sicherlich profitiert. Aber noch sinnvoller wäre es für die eigentlich gewesen, die Polizei zum Anriff zu provozieren und dann den Maidan zu "schützen"
- Die nicht-radikale Opposition hat eigentlich verloren (weil sie auf längere Sicht auch friedlich gewonnen hätte - ohne starke Radikale und ambivalentes Verhältnis zum Westen), ist aber so groß, dass einzlne Idioten nicht ausgeschlossen werden können
- Putin gehört klar zu den ganz großen Gewinnern - aber dafür waren noch 1-2 Rückkopplungen (z.B. die russenfeindlichen Radikalen) nötig und das Risiko im Falle eines Auffliegens wäre verdammt hoch gewesen für Russland
- Putins Oligarchen hätten ein geringeres Risiko gehabt, gewinnen aber auch nur indirekt
- die Separatisten haben genauso viel gewonnen - aber ohne Putins Unterstützung hätten sie alles verloren
- organisierte Kriminalität profitiert immer von Chaos und besonders Waffenhändler von dieser Art Chaos. Mein persönlicher Tipp, weil sie als einzige ~kein Risiko eingingen. Hinweise gibts da bislang aber auch keine für.

Fazit: Motiv-zentrierte Überlegungen führen in diesem Fall einfach nur zu Verschwörungstheorien, aber nicht zu Antworten.
Und imho braucht man sie auch nicht, denn wer auch immer es war: Es waren einzelne. Es geht aber um das Schicksal vieler. Viel interessanter ist, was diverse breite Massen unterstützen:
- verfassungsbedenkliche Absetzung
- militärische Besetzung und Annektion
- Unnabhängigkeitsbewegungen und Unterdrückung derselben
- Militarisierung (auf allen Seiten)
- Rechtsextreme
- Verwestlichung im guten wie im Schlechten
- diverseste Formen von Populimus
...

Daraus leiten sich soviele Einblicke über die relevanten Akteuere her, dass Einzelfälle zur Fußnote werden. Vergl. 1. Weltkrieg: Die späteren Ereignisse bestehen zu 99% aus der Einstellung ganzer Staaten und nur zu <1% aus den Zielen eines einzelnen Attentäters. 



> Was besonders verwundert ist, dass der Präsident doch entmachtet wurde, nachdem eigentlich ein Kompromiss ausgehandelt worden war, den auch Russland gut geheissen hat, scheinbar war das für einige Protestler nicht genug und er musste weg, was man sogar verstehen konnte, nach der damaligen Kenntnislage: Einen Mörder - und das mag er durchaus sein, damals sah es jedenfalls auf jeden Fall so aus - will niemand als Präsident behalten bis zu vorgezogenen Neuwahlen.



Einen Mörder hätten sie verfassungsgemäß verurteilen können. Und im Prinzip war die Entmachtung auch Stufe 2 und 3 dieses Verfahrens (unter Überspringung von Stufe 1). Aber das noch merkwürdigere ist imho, dass Janukowitsch NACH erfolgreichem Schluss des Kompromisses und VOR seiner Abwahl oder irgendwelchen weiteren Manövenr der Opposition die Flucht ergriffen hat.
Deuten würde ich das als Hinweis darauf, dass ein relativ großer Teil der Oppositionsvorwürfe stimmen (aber welche?), diese (möglicherweise im Rahmen der besetzten Gebäude?) auf einmal auch Beweise dafür hatte und er keine Chancen mehr sah. Leider wird sich das so schnell aber auch nicht klären lassen, denn natürlich ist die Ex-Oppsition sich eh sicher, dass sie recht hat und wird das nicht mehr objektiv klären.

Fakt bleibt nur, dass sowohl Parlament als auch Janukowtisch selbst Gründe dafür sahen, dass Janukowitsch am 23. nicht mehr Präsident hätte sein sollen/können. 



> Ich hab ein wenig dazu gegooglet, aber nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges gefunden, ob die Abwahl selber zu 100% verfassungskonform war oder nicht, ich hab auf eher weniger verlässlichen Seiten Dinge gelesen, wie dass wenige Prozente für eine ordentliche Abwahl gefehlt haben, oder vor und im Parlamentsgebäude zum Zeitpunkt der Abstimmung rechte Gruppierungen aufmarschiert waren und Druck machten, aber da ich für nichts davon eine verlässliche Quelle gefunden habe, will der jetzigen mal den "Übergansstatus" einräumen, da diese zumindest bisher die baldigen Neuwahltermine einzuhalten gedenken. Allerdings besteht diese Übergangsregierung hauptsächlich aus den Maidan-Aktivisten, Demokraten und wenigen Rechten, der russiche Teil des Landes wird eher weniger vertreten derzeit, was die Lage nicht gerade entspannt, besonders wenn man die Äusserungen einiger der ehemaligen Oppositionellen bezüglich der russischen Bevölkerung auf Youtube verfolgt hat, Entspannung geht jedenfalls anders, aber ich halte zu Gute, dass diese unter enormen Druck stehen.



Die neue Regierung ist definitiv eine Katastrophe, was innere Diplomatie angeht. Allerdings scheint die Ex-Regierungspartei (deren Abgeordneten afaik nicht abgesetzt wurden!) ohne Janukowitsch auch vollkommen kopflos zu sein und ihre verbleibende politische Macht nicht im geringsten zu nutzen. In Kombination mit den jetzt teilweise untermauerten Korruptionsvorwürfe entsteht der Eindruck, man wäre damit beschäftigt, sein Privateigentum zu retten.



> Schöner Satz, dennoch frage ich mich, wen du damit bitte meinst, jedenfalls nicht unsere Medienlandschaft. Da gibt es nur Putin = Den Feind/das Böse, und Uns/Die USA, die Guten in der ganzen Sache. Auch in allen Polittalkshows zum Thema habe ich hauptsächlich Denken in Feindbildern gesehen.



Talkshows empfinde ich als Zeitverschwendung, in den Nachrichten (von TAZ bis Tagesschau) finde ich regelmäßig Gegenfragen zu US/EU-Positionen bzw. ich finde sachlich präsentierte Fakten zu beiden Seiten, die auch bei beiden Seiten negative Aspekte auflegen, wenn man sie aus der jeweiligen Gegenposition werten möchte.
Es stimmt zwar, dass Russland im Schnitt nach unseren Maßstäben schlechter abschneidet - aber von einem reinen Gleichnis "Böse" kann imho nicht die Rede sein. Dass Putins Aktionen umgekehrt alles andere als gut sind, spiegelt sich aber zwangsläufig in der Berichterstattung wieder - denn die konzentriert sich immer auf das Schlechte. Das trifft diesmal Russland, bei Irak-Berichten traf es lange die USA, bei anderen Themen trifft es auch mal Deutschland.




> Aber abseits davon, sehe ich nicht, womit Russland ein derart vernichtendes Presseecho verdient hat, wie es seit Wochen ununterbrochen statt findet.



"Abseits" einer fragwürdigen, offensichtlich militärisch unterstützten Annektionen fremden Staatsterritoriums?
Mal ne blöde Frage: Was muss man denn noch mehr machen, als sich wie das dritte Reich bei der Besetzung des Sudetenlandes aufführen, ehe man negative Nachrichten verdient hat??



> Was hinter den Kullisen - auf beiden Seiten im Übrigen - abgeht kann und mag ich nicht beurteilen, die beiden der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Informationen, was Russland bisher zur "Verschärfung" der Krise beigetragen hat, sind das Streichen aller Rabatte bei den Gaslieferungen, was für die bankrotte Ukraine fatal werden wird im Winter, sowie Militärmanöver ziemlich dicht an der Grenze zur Ukraine, wobei diese vorbei zu sein scheinen. Warum jetzt Russland an der zunehmenden Destabilisierung der Ostukraine schuld sein soll, sehe ich nicht.



Du hast selbst in deinem letzten Post von russischen Medien, die vom russischen Staat gesteuert werden, gesprochen.
Die werden als einer der Schlüsselfaktoren in der Aufwiegelung der ukrainischen Russen gesehen. Dazu kommt möglicherweise direkte Unterstützung mit Waffen oder gar Militärpersonal. Insbesondere auf der Krim ist direktes, anonymes Eingreifen der russischen Streitkräfte bislang die einzige brauchbare Erklärung daher, wie eine so große, so koordinierte, so trainierte Armee quasi aus dem Nichts auftauchen könnte.

Und bezüglich der Finanzen wäre anzumerken:
- Russland hat die Krim und deren Infrastruktur "geklaut"
- aber nicht einen zugehörigen Teil der Staatsschulden übernommen
- Russland hat die eingeplanten Zahlungen für die Stützpunkte auf der Krim eingestellt
- Russland hat die Militäreinrichtungen dort "geklaut"
- Russland hat die Gaspreise auf ein Niveau angehoben, dass afaik mittlerweile 25% über dem z.B. für Deutschland liegt
- und dass, obwohl langjährige Verträge bestehen
Die feine Art ist das definitiv nicht.



> Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass die westlichen Machthaber frustriert sind, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin nach aussen hin egal zu sein scheinen,



Ist das jetzt die übliche "westliche Medien werden von westlichen Machthabern vollständig kontrolliert"-Verschwörungstheorie oder wie kommst du von den Medien zur Politik?




> Unterstellungen sind eine schöne Sache, mache ich auch gerne regelmässig, um Leute in eine gewisse Ecke zu stellen, ist eines der einfachsten Mittel: Leuten von vornherein einen negativen Stempel aufzudrücken diskreditiert sie sofort in sämtlichen Diskussionen, und die meisten kommen aus dieser Rolle nicht mehr raus, ich habe damit auch schon so manche Diskussion erstickt. = )



Ich habe keiner einzigen Person einen Stempel aufgedrückt, sondern mich einzig auf Aussagen bezogen, die hier so getroffen wurden - und die logisch nicht zu vereinen sind. Wenn du diese Aussagen jetzt nachträglich als Fragen umdeuten möchtest (Tipp: Unsicheres kennzeichnet man mit Fragezeichen. Nicht mit Punkten. Und Wiederholungen. Das macht man mit Aussagen)...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. April 2014)

Tja selber schuld würde ich mal sagen.

Hätten die Putschisten nicht den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten vertrieben, wäre das alles nicht passiert. Die schuld für die Entwicklung trägt die illegale Regierung in Kiew (und ihre unterstützer in eu und usa). Von mir aus soll sich Putin auch noch den Osten der Ukraine holen. Ein dàmpfer würde dem Westen mal gut tun.


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2014)

Ja genau, damit wäre unser jahrelang organisierter Masterplan die wirtschaftlich starke Ukraine endlich in die EU zu holen gescheitert.
Als wenn die EU nicht andere Probleme hätte.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja genau, damit wäre unser jahrelang organisierter Masterplan die wirtschaftlich starke Ukraine endlich in die EU zu holen gescheitert.
> Als wenn die EU nicht andere Probleme hätte.



Es gibt ne Theorie dass sich die EU erweitern muss um zu überleben, d.h. neue Schuldner  Das nutzt natürlich nur den Bankstern, aber die kontrollieren ja eh die Politik... von daher eigentlich nicht so abwegig. Vom Standpunkt der Bankster und Wirtschaftsbosse her. Ebenso würden neue Absatzmärkte geschaffen und neue "billige" "Fach"kräfte könnten nach Europa stürmen. Und die Einkreisung Russland würde fortgesetzt.

Putins Reaktion hier war vollkommen verständlich, er konnte diesem Treiben der USA/Nato ja nicht weiter tatenlos zusehen. Wenn Ukraine in Nato/EU, dann ist Russland so gut wie tot, eingekreist. Nicht zu vergessen strategisch, die Schwarmeerflotte wäre vollkommen nutzlos geworden ohne Sewastopol. Und kein Zugang mehr ins Mittelmeer, diesen Zugang kontrollieren ja auch die Türken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja genau, damit wäre unser jahrelang organisierter Masterplan die wirtschaftlich starke Ukraine endlich in die EU zu holen gescheitert.
> Als wenn die EU nicht andere Probleme hätte.



Ich meine due schrittweise annähernung der nato richtung russland.

Wie war das nach der wiedervereinigung. Die nato endet an der oder? Man sieht ja was das versprechen wert war.


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2014)

Es gibt auch eine Theorie, dass die Nazis nach dem 2. Weltkrieg mit Flugscheiben zum Mond geflogen sind und dort eine Basis errichtet haben.
Zwischenstopp machten sie übrigens unter dem Eispanzer der Antarktis in Neuschwabenland!


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass Dein Verglich gar kein Vergleich ist, sondern ein Totschlagargument.....und da gehe ich nicht drauf ein  Strategische Lage, Rohstoffe und Geldmärkte recherchieren dann kannste ev. auch was sachliches beitragen


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Theorie, dass die Nazis nach dem 2. Weltkrieg mit Flugscheiben zum Mond geflogen sind und dort eine Basis errichtet haben.
> Zwischenstopp machten sie übrigens unter dem Eispanzer der Antarktis in Neuschwabenland!



Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen...

Zum Thema NATO-Osterweiterung (sogar als Quelle der Spiegel, sollte ja recht sein oder?)
DER SPIEGEL 48/2009 - Absurde Vorstellung

Fakt ist, der Westen hat mit der NATO-Osterweiterung Russland bewusst getäuscht. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch die Ukraine in der NATO gelandet wäre unter dem Kiewer Verbrecherregime.

Also hat Putin das einzig nachvollziehbare getan.

Die Kriegstreiber sind hier eindeutig EU, NATO und die USA.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. April 2014)

Naja, ich schließe mich mal dem Gysi an:

Gregor Gysi erklärt die Situation in der Ukraine in 3 Minuten - YouTube

Beide Seiten sind "schuld" sozusagen, aber Gregor hat auch recht, dass man im Westen völlig falsch reagierte. Also falsch für die Menschen, aber richtig für Bankster, Rüstungskonzerne, Ölfirmen etc.

Hier noch ein "lustiges" Interview mit Putin (zeigt u.a. die Lügen der Medien auf)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nVYgcki0W0


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (15. April 2014)

Ich halte Merkels Haltung in dieser Krise (wie fast in jeder Krise) für völlig falsch. Anstatt den Nato-Kollegen in den Arsch zu kriechen sollte sie eine neutrale (eigentlich Merkels Paradedisziplin), vermittelnde Rolle einnehmen. Ein möglich Schritt wäre z.B., dass man bei der Aufklärung bezüglich der Todesschützen hilft und für mehr Diplomatie sorgt. So könnte sie ihr internationales Ansehen steigern und würde die wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit mit Russland nicht gefährden.


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2014)

Das die ostmitteleuropäischen Staaten in die Nato wollten, hat wohl auch etwas mit deren jahrzehntelanger, leidvoller Erfahrung mit Russland, deren Versprechungen und was im Kreml gefurzt wird zu tun. Und damit kommt man schon zu dem Punkt, der bei der ganzen Diskussion meist aussen vor gelassen wird: Die ostmitteleuropäischen Staaten selbst und das diese so gesehen das dritte konstitutive Element bilden. Insbesondere Polen und deren Anschluss suchen an den Westen und eine westliche Freiheitstradition als solche, macht in der Ukraine (und nicht nur dort) Schule. Lesenswerter englischer Text dazu: Nihil novi nisi commune consensu | Witold Kwasnicki 
Ebenfalls interessant beim Punkt Polen ist deren Partisanenkampf gegen die sowjetische Besetzung nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg und Personen wie ein Witold Pilecki (englischer Text).
Auch das Baltikum und deren Erfahrung mit Russland sollte man an der Stelle nicht ausser Acht lassen: Museum der Genozidopfer (Vilnius)


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. April 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das die ostmitteleuropäischen Staaten in die Nato wollten, hat wohl auch etwas mit deren jahrzehntelanger, leidvoller Erfahrung mit Russland, deren Versprechungen und was im Kreml gefurzt wird zu tun. Und damit kommt man schon zu dem Punkt, der bei der ganzen Diskussion meist aussen vor gelassen wird: Die ostmitteleuropäischen Staaten selbst und das diese so gesehen das dritte konstitutive Element bilden. Insbesondere Polen und deren Anschluss suchen an den Westen und eine westliche Freiheitstradition als solche, macht in der Ukraine (und nicht nur dort) Schule. Lesenswerter englischer Text dazu: Nihil novi nisi commune consensu | Witold Kwasnicki
> Ebenfalls interessant beim Punkt Polen ist deren Partisanenkampf gegen die sowjetische Besetzung nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg und Personen wie ein Witold Pilecki (englischer Text).
> Auch das Baltikum und deren Erfahrung mit Russland sollte man an der Stelle nicht ausser Acht lassen: Museum der Genozidopfer (Vilnius)


 
Tja es gehören immer 2 dazu.

Die osteuropäischen Länder wollten in die NATO. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.

Die NATO hätte aber auch sagen können, nein wir haben den Russen nach der Wiedervereinigung zugesagt, dass wir das nicht machen.


Trotzdem hat die NATO das gemacht und damit die Russen schwer vor den Kopf gestossen. Putins Reaktion ist damit für mich die logische Konsequenz auf den westlichen Vertrauensbruch.


----------



## Andrej (15. April 2014)

Vielleich sollten die Europäuer ihren Kopf aus dem Arsch der usa ziehen und einen eigenen Verteidugungsbündniss gründen.
Nur ein Vollidiot glaubt,dass die Amis an der sicherheit Europas interessiert sind.Sie brauchen Europa einfach als Schutztschild, für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Poulton (16. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die NATO hätte aber auch sagen können, nein wir haben den Russen nach der Wiedervereinigung zugesagt, dass wir das nicht machen.


 Wo hat man was zugesagt? In den 2+4 Verträgen steht davon nichts. Es gab nur die mündliche(!) Zusage einiger(!) westlicher Aussenminister, nicht etwa die schriftliche Zusage des NATO-Militärausschusses und des Nordatlantikrat, dass es keine Osterweiterung gibt. Vertraglich wurde da nichts festgehalten und wenn man sich anschaut, dass alle paar Jahre neue Regierungen gewählt werden, gelten diese mündlichen Zusagen also höchstens und maximal so lange, wie die Regierung, die der jeweilige Aussenminister angehört, im Amt ist und selbst das ist höchst fraglich, da ein Aussenminister nicht für de NATO sprechen kann und was sie in (ferner) Zukunft tun und lassen wird. Auch ausser Acht gelassen wird die veränderte Staatenwelt in Europa. Denn zu dem Zeitpunkt als diese mündliche Zusage gegeben wurde, war die SU - zumindest nach aussen hin - noch intakt. Mit dem Zusammenbruch dieser und des Warschauer Pakt + Jugoslawien (auch wenn dieses nicht dazugehörte), hatte sich die gesamte Lage komplett verändert und damit diese Zusage m.M.n. schon noch vor Regierungswechsel obsolet werden lassen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. April 2014)

NATO, EU, wenn ich sowas schon höre, denen sind einfach die Hände gebunden, und können und werden auch nur tatenlos zusehen was in der Ukraine passiert, was war denn in Ex Jugoslawien, was hat denn die EU und NATO gemacht???

Ausserdem hat ja auch die EU viel zu verlieren, die Handelsabkommen mit Russland

Es wird so kommen das die Ukraine auf verloren Posten steht, und irgendwann immer kleiner und kleiner wird, um dann wieder zum russischen Reich zu gehören.


----------



## acc (16. April 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gab nur die mündliche(!) Zusage einiger(!) westlicher Aussenminister, nicht etwa die schriftliche Zusage des NATO-Militärausschusses und des Nordatlantikrat, dass es keine Osterweiterung gibt


 
tja auch mündliche vereinbarungen sind wie schriftliche verträge zu behandeln, nämlich einzuhalten. jedenfalls wenn man noch als rechtsstaat gelten will, also das worauf gerade der westen ja unentwegt pocht .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich halte Merkels Haltung in dieser Krise (wie fast in jeder Krise) für völlig falsch. Anstatt den Nato-Kollegen in den Arsch zu kriechen sollte sie eine neutrale (eigentlich Merkels Paradedisziplin), vermittelnde Rolle einnehmen.



Ist Merkels Pardesdisziplin nicht das Aussitzten?
Schnelle Entscheidungen jedenfalls nicht. Und genau die bräucht man in einer Situation, in der Staatsgrenzen innerhalb von Wochen verschoben werden und sich der Einflussbereich von "Regierungen" täglich ändert. Hilfe bei der Aufklärung wäre zwar ein typisch deutsches Manöver - aber mal ehrlich:
Macht IRGEND eine der Konfliktparteien oder auch nicht-Konflikt-Gruppierungen derzeit den Eindruck, als würde ihnen auch nur ein Ermittlungsergebniss *jetzt* interessieren? Geschweige denn eins in 3-4 Monaten? Ich wiederhols noch mal:
Die Schüsse haben das Faß zum überlaufen gebraucht, sonst nichts. Und es war ein Ölfass über einem brennenden Feuer und so ziemlich alle haben jetzt dringenderes, größeres und wichtigeres auf ihrer Agenda, als eine Analyse des letzten Tropfens vor dem Großbrand.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die osteuropäischen Länder wollten in die NATO. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Die NATO hätte aber auch sagen können, nein wir haben den Russen nach der Wiedervereinigung zugesagt, dass wir das nicht machen.



Das hätte bedeutet, dass die NATO sich von den Russen befehlen lässt, dass sie osteuroäischen Ländern unangessene Vorschriften (in Augen von NATO und osteuropäischen Ländern) setzt.
Abgesehen von diversen fragwürdigen politischen und moralischen Aspekten wäre ein derartiger Kniefall in etwa so realistisch, wie eine Übergabe der Krim durch Putin. An die USA.



> Trotzdem hat die NATO das gemacht und damit die Russen schwer vor den Kopf gestossen. Putins Reaktion ist damit für mich die logische Konsequenz auf den westlichen Vertrauensbruch.



Putins "Reaktion" kommt über ein Jahrzehnt später und betrifft weder die alten noch die neuen NATO Mitglieder, sondern das ausgerechnet einzige Land, dass von der NATO tatsächlich zurückgewiesen wurde. Wenn in dieser "Reaktion" die für dich "logische" Botschaft an die NATO steckt, dann hat er sie aber verdammt gut und perfide versteckt.
Und die Ukrainer müssens ausbaden.




Andrej schrieb:


> Vielleich sollten die Europäuer ihren Kopf aus dem Arsch der usa ziehen und einen eigenen Verteidugungsbündniss gründen.
> Nur ein Vollidiot glaubt,dass die Amis an der sicherheit Europas interessiert sind.Sie brauchen Europa einfach als Schutztschild, für den Fall der Fälle.



Zähl mal nach, wieviele amerikanische und wie viele europäische Mitglieder die NATO hat...




acc schrieb:


> tja auch mündliche vereinbarungen sind wie schriftliche verträge zu behandeln, nämlich einzuhalten. jedenfalls wenn man noch als rechtsstaat gelten will, also das worauf gerade der westen ja unentwegt pocht .


 
Mündliche Vereinbarungen oder Zusagen sind erstmal nicht das gleiche, wie mündliche Aussagen. Desweiteren wurden sie, wie oben schon angemerkt, von denjenigen, die sie gemacht haben und gegenüber denjenigen, gegenüber denen sie gemacht wurden, soweit wie möglich eingehalten.
Blöd nur, dass sie von Leuten gemacht wurden, die sie überhaupt nicht die Kompetenz hatten, über eine Einhaltung zu entscheiden und dass diejenigen, gegenüber denen sie gemacht wurden, sich kurz danach verabschiedet haben. Ebensogut könnte ich mit Andrej ausmachen, dass du mir 100 € überweist. Und hinterher dein Wohnzimmer annektieren, weil du dich "nicht an die Vereinbarungen hälst".

Anzumerken wäre in diesem Rahmen übrigens noch, dass es ein schriftliches (nicht mündliches) Memorandum zwischen der NATO (nicht irgend einer einzelnen Person) und Russland (nicht irgend einem Teil-Vorgängerstaat) gibt (gab?), wonach u.a. Russland die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine garantiert...


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. April 2014)

Cooler Beitrag  

Doch die Wirklichkeit sieht leider ein klein wenig anders aus!
Dass was wir in der Ukraine jetzt haben, ging nicht von Putin aus. "Der Westen" hat lange genug daran gearbeitet, eine Opposition zu erschaffen, die die Macht in der Ukraine übernehmen kann und die doch nur Marionetten sind. Jeder hatte seine Finger im Spiel.
Schon einmal in der Orangenen Revolution hatte es mit der prowestlichen Regierung geklappt, was Grundlage für eine Natoaufnahme war, nur war Europa da noch zu zögerlich. Selbst 2008 zögerte die EU noch bei den starken Protesten Russlands und stellte sich gegen Bush, der die schnelle Natoaufnahme von Georgien und der Ukraine erzwingen wollte.

Wer die Schüsse in Kiew wirklich abgegeben hat, interessiert keinen. Wir wissen, wem es nützte und das es beschleunigte!!! und es zeigt nur, wie egal Menschenleben in einem Kampf um Macht und Profit wirklich sind! 

Wow-die Angst, das Russland der Nato etwas befehlen könnte! - welch grausige Vorstellung  
Diese ganzen Argumentationen sind kriegstreiberisch und stellen uns über andere Länder und Völker. Heldentum ist ja nicht schlecht, doch* diese* Russophobie erinnert stark an Antisemitismus (und ist einfach nur peinlich!)
Man kann sich aus der Geschichte auch nicht einfach nur die Sachen rauspicken, die einem gefallen und alles andere so hindrehen, damit man nachts gut schlafen kann!
Es ist  lächerlich, dass sich niemand damals aufregte, dass die Krim (ehemals russisch) an die Ukraine übergeben wurde. Nun aber flippen alle aus, weil sie im Machtspiel um die größten Profite mit Russland nicht gerechnet haben.

Nicht alle Menschen sind so schnell "vergesslich" und heute gemachte Aussagen entsprechen nicht immer dem, was damals wirklich passiert ist.
Natürlich war es von Gorbatschow aus heutiger Sicht dumm, nicht darauf bestanden zu haben, dass gemachte Versprechen auch in Verträgen festgeschrieben wurden.
Deshalb gab es trotzdem diese Versprechen! Und es war doch sehr realistisch, dass Ostdeutschland sich mit der BRD wiedervereinigen konnte!
Das war damals ein gewaltiger Schritt auf den damaligen Westen zu und brachte uns sehr viel Vertrauen entgegen. Man möchte doch wohl annehmen, dass wenn damals Außenminister von Deutschland und der USA Zusicherungen/Versprechen geben konnten, sie auch von ihrem Land dazu befugt waren. Weiterhin gab es auch von anderen europäischen Staaten Zusicherungen! So haben Versprechen die gleiche Gültigkeit wie Verträge und man kann sich da nicht rausreden! 
Ohne diese "versprochenen Zusagen" hätte es das Deutschland, dass wir heute kennen, nie gegeben!!!
Dass die USA sich nicht an Versprechen hält, ist ja schon lange klar.
Was ist das Wort Deutschlands wert???

Ist es nicht auch ein Eingriff in die territoriale Integrität eines Landes, wenn man dort eine Opposition unterstützt/erschafft und diese in/durch einen Putsch führt?


----------



## acc (17. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass sie von Leuten gemacht wurden, die sie überhaupt nicht die Kompetenz hatten, über eine Einhaltung zu entscheiden und dass diejenigen, gegenüber denen sie gemacht wurden, sich kurz danach verabschiedet haben.


 
aber natürlich, die nato agiert in einen diplomatiefreien raum und die jeweiligen aussenminister der nato-länder, die zu diplomatischen verhandlungen geschickt werden, haben in der richtung nichts zu entscheiden. sorry, aber das ist natürlich wieder ein hanebüchener unsinn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anzumerken wäre in diesem Rahmen übrigens noch, dass es ein schriftliches (nicht mündliches) Memorandum zwischen der NATO (nicht irgend einer einzelnen Person) und Russland (nicht irgend einem Teil-Vorgängerstaat) gibt (gab?), wonach u.a. Russland die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine garantiert...


 
Und? Bisher hat Russland dass auch eingehalten. Soweit ich weiß, hat die Bevölkerung der Krim ein Referendum abgehalten. 

Zum Thema wieviele europäische und amerikanische Mitglieder es in der NATO gibt. 

Vergleiche doch mal wer den Löwenanteil in der NATO stellt. Vielleicht könnte dieses NATO-Mitglied auch einen entsprechend großen Einfluss auf die übrigen haben.

Und zum Thema NATO-Osterweiterung: Gorbatschow hat mal erklärt, dass er hat nur aufgrund der Zusage das es KEIN Nato-Land östlich der Oder gibt, seine Zustimmung zur Wiedervereinigung gegeben hat.

Also kann man hier durchaus von Wortbruch des Westens sprechen. Egal ob mündlich oder schriftlich. Weil was ist das Wort von westlichen Politikern (die sich ja immer als Rechtsstaaten und Demokratien sehen) dann noch wert?

Russland hat durch die "Proteste" durchaus seine Sicherheitsinteressen in Gefahr gesehen und entsprechend reagiert. Das passiert halt, wenn man eine Großmacht verägert.

Wir sollten eines nicht vergessen. Russland liegt in Europa, die USA nicht. Wir sollten daran interessiert sein mit Russland zu arbeiten und nicht gegen Russland. Und vorallem sollten unsere Politiker aufhören ständig den USA in den allerwertesten zu kriechen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. April 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch Frohe Ostern .


> *RIA Novosti* : *Meinung*
> 
> *Russland und die Ukraine: Die Kirche bitte im Dorf lassen *
> 
> ...


----------



## Teldor1974 (17. April 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=kenfm willy wimmer&sm=1 
Auch ein interessanter Beitrag wie ich finde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

acc schrieb:


> aber natürlich, die nato agiert in einen diplomatiefreien raum und die jeweiligen aussenminister der nato-länder, die zu diplomatischen verhandlungen geschickt werden, haben in der richtung nichts zu entscheiden. sorry, aber das ist natürlich wieder ein hanebüchener unsinn.



Dem letzten Halbsatz würde ich vollkommen zustimmen. Stellt sich die Frage, wieso du es dann schreibst?
Ich für meinen Teil habe jedenfalls nicht von Außenministern geredet, die im Namen der NATO zu Verhandlungen geschickt wurden (was afaik auch eher ungewöhnlich wäre - die NATO hat nicht umonst ihre eigenen Sprecher, wenn sie als eigene Entität an Verhandlungen teilnehmen möchte), sondern von Außenministern, die im Namen ihrer Staaten agierten. Und somit auch nur für diese sprechen konnten, nicht für die gesamte NATO, und dass strenggenommen auch nur im Rahmen der Kompetenz ihrer Regierung. Und z.B. in Deutschland hat keine Regierung die Kompetenz, unbegrenzte, unabänderliche Zusagen zu machen und so den Handlungsspielraum künftiger Regierungen zu beschränken.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und? Bisher hat Russland dass auch eingehalten. Soweit ich weiß, hat die Bevölkerung der Krim ein Referendum abgehalten.



Russland einen Teil der Ukraine annektiert. Ob das mit oder ohne Zustimmung der dortigen Bevölkerung geschah, macht einen moralischen Unterschied - aber es bleibt formell eine Aufhebung der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine und Änderung ihrer Grenzen. Damit war es genauso ein Verstoß gegen ein zwischenstaatliches, schriftliches Memorandum, wie die NATO-Osterweiterung (ebenfalls mit Zustimmung der dortigen Bevölkerung) ein Verstoß gegen ein von Einzelpersonen bzw. bestenfalls einzelnen Regierungen gegenüber der Sowjetunion gegebenes Versprechen war.



> Zum Thema wieviele europäische und amerikanische Mitglieder es in der NATO gibt.
> 
> Vergleiche doch mal wer den Löwenanteil in der NATO stellt. Vielleicht könnte dieses NATO-Mitglied auch einen entsprechend großen Einfluss auf die übrigen haben.



Könnte es. Hat es. Aber das hat nichts mit den Formalitäten der NATO zu tun, sondern mit dem militärischen Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Staaten. Die geforderte Gründung eines rein europäischen Verteidigungsbüdnisses würde nur die Formalitäten ändern, aber nichts an den militärischen Kapazitäten. Entweder Europa investiert selbst die Abermilliarden ins Militär, die die USA derzeit ausgeben, oder Europa verabschiedet sich von seinen geopolitischen Ambitionen oder Europa bleibt der kleine Bruder, der darauf angewiesen ist, in den meisten Fällen mit den USA zu kooperieren.
Es gäbe einiges dazu zu sagen, welche dieser Optionen die wünschenswerte ist, aber Fakt ist: Nur die letzte ist politisch realistisch.



> Und zum Thema NATO-Osterweiterung: Gorbatschow hat mal erklärt, dass er hat nur aufgrund der Zusage das es KEIN Nato-Land östlich der Oder gibt, seine Zustimmung zur Wiedervereinigung gegeben hat.
> 
> Also kann man hier durchaus von Wortbruch des Westens sprechen.



Wie kann eine Aussage Gorbatschows einen Wortbruch des Westens begründen? 



> Russland hat durch die "Proteste" durchaus seine Sicherheitsinteressen in Gefahr gesehen und entsprechend reagiert. Das passiert halt, wenn man eine Großmacht verägert.



Jo. Genauso wie die USA ihre ""Sicherheits""interessen in Gefahr sahen, wenn in irgend einem südamerikanischem (oder asiatishen. Oder arabischen) Land eine Bevölkerung eine Preferenz für Sozialismus gegenüber Diktatur zeigt.
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Sympathie für "ich hab das Militär, ich darf das. Und alles andere auch."-Einstellungen.



> Wir sollten eines nicht vergessen. Russland liegt in Europa, die USA nicht. Wir sollten daran interessiert sein mit Russland zu arbeiten und nicht gegen Russland. Und vorallem sollten unsere Politiker aufhören ständig den USA in den allerwertesten zu kriechen.


 
Ich persönlich lebe in einer Welt, die von einer globalisierten Wirtschaft geprägt wird und der geographische Entfernungen nur selten eine Rolle spielen. Zumal das geographische Zentrum Russlands nicht am Zentrum Deutschlands liegt, als das der USA. Da kann man auch ebensogut bei der derzeitigen, Geld basierten Prioritätensetzung bleiben, wenn man sich seine Kooperationspartner schon nicht nach moralischen Aspekten aussucht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2014)

> Russland einen Teil der Ukraine annektiert. Ob das mit oder ohne Zustimmung der dortigen Bevölkerung geschah, macht einen moralischen Unterschied - aber es bleibt formell eine Aufhebung der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine und Änderung ihrer Grenzen. Damit war es genauso ein Verstoß gegen ein zwischenstaatliches, schriftliches Memorandum, wie die NATO-Osterweiterung (ebenfalls mit Zustimmung der dortigen Bevölkerung) ein Verstoß gegen ein von Einzelpersonen bzw. bestenfalls einzelnen Regierungen gegenüber der Sowjetunion gegebenes Versprechen war.



Russland hat gar nichts annektiert. Die Autonome Repulik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann die Bevölkerung der Krim in einem Referndum gefragt ob eine Zugehörigkeit zur Russischen Förderation gewünsch ist. Die Bevölkerung hat dies mehrheitlich befürwortet. Darauhin hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim einen entsprechenden Antrag gestellt und das Parlament der Russichen Förderation hat diesem Antrag zugestimmt.

Und nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Streitkräft der Russischen Förderation nicht die Wahllokale in der Krim umstellt, sondern die Kasernen der Ukrainischen Armee, damit diesen nicht den Befehl des Verbrecherregimes aus Kiew umsetzen, nämlich das Referendum zu unterbinden.

Darüber hinaus hat der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine nie das Vorgehen Russlands kritisiert, den Russen eine "Annexion" unterstellt, noch die UN darum gebeten, die "Agressionen" Russland zu rügen.

Das hat das Regime in Kiew gemacht, obwohl es dazu keine juristische Grundlage besitzt. Es ist nämlich nicht durch den Souverän der Ukraine legitimiert. D.h. die Aussagen der derzeitigen "Regierung" der Ukraine sind nichts wert. 





> Könnte es. Hat es. Aber das hat nichts mit den Formalitäten der NATO zu tun, sondern mit dem militärischen Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Staaten. Die geforderte Gründung eines rein europäischen Verteidigungsbüdnisses würde nur die Formalitäten ändern, aber nichts an den militärischen Kapazitäten. Entweder Europa investiert selbst die Abermilliarden ins Militär, die die USA derzeit ausgeben, oder Europa verabschiedet sich von seinen geopolitischen Ambitionen oder Europa bleibt der kleine Bruder, der darauf angewiesen ist, in den meisten Fällen mit den USA zu kooperieren.
> Es gäbe einiges dazu zu sagen, welche dieser Optionen die wünschenswerte ist, aber Fakt ist: Nur die letzte ist politisch realistisch.


Tja da stellt sich doch vorallem die Frage, wozu braucht es noch eine NATO, nachdem sich die Warschauer Vertragsorganisation sich aufgelöst hat? Es gab ja keinen Gegner mehr.

Das kann nur als Provokation des Westens gegenüber Russland verstanden werden. Und wenn es schon die NATO gibt, warum wurde nie versucht Russland ernsthaft mit einzubeziehen? Nein Russland wurde immer vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Da überrashct es nicht, das sie irgendwan so reagieren.





> Wie kann eine Aussage Gorbatschows einen Wortbruch des Westens begründen?



Da Gorbatschow seine Zustimmung zur Wiedervereinigung nur gab, weil ihm versichert wurde, das wiedervereinigte Deutschland wäre zukünfitg das östlichste Nato-Land und diese Zusicherung gebrochen wurde, kann man das Wortbruch des Westens nennen.

Provokant gesagt, könnte die Russische Förderation als Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion den 2+4-Vertrag für nichtig erklären und in die ehemaligen Gebiete der DDR einmarschieren (ich weiß, das wir nicht passieren und das war jetzt bewusst polemisch formuliert, aber ich wollte nur daraufhinweisen, dass gerade deutsche Politiker ein Interesse daran haben sollten, besser gegenüber Russland aufzutreten. Wir haben es der ehemaligen Sowjetunion zu verdanken, dass es ein vereintes Deutschland gibt).





> Jo. Genauso wie die USA ihre ""Sicherheits""interessen in Gefahr sahen, wenn in irgend einem südamerikanischem (oder asiatishen. Oder arabischen) Land eine Bevölkerung eine Preferenz für Sozialismus gegenüber Diktatur zeigt.
> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Sympathie für "ich hab das Militär, ich darf das. Und alles andere auch."-Einstellungen.



Habe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn sich das eine Großmacht rausnimmt, warum sollte sich die zweite Großmahct das nicht auch rausnehme? Wer im Glaushaus sitzt und so.

Das sollten sich die zuständigen Politiker in Washington mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.





> Ich persönlich lebe in einer Welt, die von einer globalisierten Wirtschaft geprägt wird und der geographische Entfernungen nur selten eine Rolle spielen. Zumal das geographische Zentrum Russlands nicht am Zentrum Deutschlands liegt, als das der USA. Da kann man auch ebensogut bei der derzeitigen, Geld basierten Prioritätensetzung bleiben, wenn man sich seine Kooperationspartner schon nicht nach moralischen Aspekten aussucht.



Nur das Russland halt für unsere tägliche Poltik von größerer Bedeutung ist, als Amerika.

Zumal die lezte Zeit (Snowden) ja gezeigt hat, wieviel wir den Amerikaner bedeuten.

Wer solche Freunde hat...


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland hat gar nichts annektiert. Die Autonome Repulik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann die Bevölkerung der Krim in einem Referndum gefragt ob eine Zugehörigkeit zur Russischen Förderation gewünsch ist. Die Bevölkerung hat dies mehrheitlich befürwortet. Darauhin hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim einen entsprechenden Antrag gestellt und das Parlament der Russichen Förderation hat diesem Antrag zugestimmt.



Und das ganze hat gefühlte 2 Stunden gedauert.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein solche Prozess etwas länger ablaufen. Vor allem hätte man die Neuwahlen in der Ukraine abwarten können denn weder die russische Mehrheit auf der Krim noch die russische Marine auf der Krim waren zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in Gefahr.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Streitkräft der Russischen Förderation nicht die Wahllokale in der Krim umstellt, sondern die Kasernen der Ukrainischen Armee, damit diesen nicht den Befehl des *Verbrecherregimes *aus Kiew umsetzen, nämlich das Referendum zu unterbinden.



Bitte versuch neutral zu bleiben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hat das Regime in Kiew gemacht, obwohl es dazu keine juristische Grundlage besitzt. Es ist nämlich nicht durch den Souverän der Ukraine legitimiert. D.h. die Aussagen der derzeitigen "Regierung" der Ukraine sind nichts wert.



Du sagst in jedem zweiten Posts dass aus deiner Sicht die aktuell eingesetzte Regierung in Kiew keine Legitimation hat. Das muss aber nicht sein. Wir kennen inzwischen deinen Standpunkt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja da stellt sich doch vorallem die Frage, wozu braucht es noch eine NATO, nachdem sich die Warschauer Vertragsorganisation sich aufgelöst hat? Es gab ja keinen Gegner mehr.



Die Nato ist doch inzwischen kein reines militärisches Bündnis mehr. Sie hat sich seit dem Ende des Warschauer Paktes weiter entwickelt. 
Heute ist die Nato eher ein Krisenmanagement denn ein militärisches Bündnis.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das kann nur als Provokation des Westens gegenüber Russland verstanden werden. Und wenn es schon die NATO gibt, warum wurde nie versucht Russland ernsthaft mit einzubeziehen? Nein Russland wurde immer vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Da überrashct es nicht, das sie irgendwan so reagieren.



Wurde doch.
Dafür wurde das "Strategische Konzept 2010" eingerichtet.
Russland konnte sich an militärischen Manövern beteiligen und man wollte an verschiedenen Punkten zusammenarbeiten.
Die Nato kann nichts dafür dass Russland kein oder ein schwaches Interesse daran hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn sich das eine Großmacht rausnimmt, warum sollte sich die zweite Großmahct das nicht auch rausnehme? Wer im Glaushaus sitzt und so.



Und weil einer etwas macht das nicht i.O. ist dürfen das dann alle anderen auch?
wie wäre es mal damit dass man sowas nicht macht? Denn dann kann man viel bedeutender mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das Russland halt für unsere tägliche Poltik von größerer Bedeutung ist, als Amerika.



Die USA sind alleine weil sie die größten Geldströme auf der Welt kontrollieren wichtiger als so ein wirtschaftlich kleines Land wie Russland das nichts weiter besitzt als Rohstoffe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal die lezte Zeit (Snowden) ja gezeigt hat, wieviel wir den Amerikaner bedeuten.
> 
> Wer solche Freunde hat...



Denkst du dass China anders ist?
Die Chinesen machen genau das gleiche. Ebenso die Russen.
Nur hat sich Snowden geäußert und prangert das an.
Vielleicht wollte ein chinesischer Spionageanalyst auch schon mal auspacken aber er kam nicht weit.
Das wissen wir nicht. Wir sollten allerdings dankbar sein dass es Snowden gibt und er die Problematik aufdeckt.
Dass sich an der "Datenkrake" NSA nichts ändern wird ist aber ebenso abzusehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist Merkels Pardesdisziplin nicht das Aussitzten?
> Schnelle Entscheidungen jedenfalls nicht. Und genau die bräucht man in einer Situation, in der Staatsgrenzen innerhalb von Wochen verschoben werden und sich der Einflussbereich von "Regierungen" täglich ändert. Hilfe bei der Aufklärung wäre zwar ein typisch deutsches Manöver - aber mal ehrlich:
> Macht IRGEND eine der Konfliktparteien oder auch nicht-Konflikt-Gruppierungen derzeit den Eindruck, als würde ihnen auch nur ein Ermittlungsergebniss *jetzt* interessieren? Geschweige denn eins in 3-4 Monaten? Ich wiederhols noch mal:
> Die Schüsse haben das Faß zum überlaufen gebraucht, sonst nichts. Und es war ein Ölfass über einem brennenden Feuer und so ziemlich alle haben jetzt dringenderes, größeres und wichtigeres auf ihrer Agenda, als eine Analyse des letzten Tropfens vor dem Großbrand.


Die Hilfe bei der Aufklärung hat auch eher symbolischen Charakter um zu zeigen. dass man an einer Lösung der Krise interessiert ist. Eine andere (pragmatische) Möglichkeit um Neutralität zu Beweisen wäre, dass sie sich für die (zumindest vorübergehende) Aufhebung der Sanktionen einsetzt und so den Weg für ernsthafte Gespräche öffnet. Aber dafür bräuchte man jemanden mit dicken Eiern in der Hose.
Btw: Eine Aufklärung ist immer noch besser als von beiden Seiten abwechselnd Öl in den Flächenbrand (auch bekannt als "Ukraine") zu kippen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2014)

Ein symbolisches Interesse würde es zeigen, ja. Aber das tun diverse diplomatische Aktivitäten auch - und eigentlich ist es den Akteuren in der Ukraine und in Russland ziemlich egal, ob Deutschland Interesse zeigt. Für eine Lösung bräuchte es, wie gesagt, handfeste Entscheidungen, die auf die Konfliktparteien einwirken. Und zwar zügig. Aber sowas ist nicht Deutschlands Stärke und ganz ehrlich:
Es ist auch verdammt schwierig zu entscheiden, welche man ergreifen sollen. Eine Aussetzung der Sanktionen z.B. dürfte quasi gar nichts bringen, denn bislang sind ja kaum Sanktionen verhängt und Russland lacht darüber. Stattdessen versucht man eine Drohkulisse mit mehr Sanktionen aufzubauen, aber Putin selbst wird das nur noch sturer machen und ehe ihm die Oligarchen den Thron anzünden, dauert es. Umgekehrt ist es aber auch verdammt schwer, "Kompromisse" anzubieten, wenn Russland bislang nur genommen hat, dabei ist noch mehr zu nehmen und ein "Kompromiss" eigentlich darin besteht, dass etwas zurückggeben wird - was Putin aber rund herum ablehnt. Als einziger großer Akteuer in der Krise müssten Vorschläge eigentlich von Russland kommen. NATO und EU machen schließlich wenig mehr, als zugucken und ab und zu mal Hände schütteln, die ukrainische Regierung macht nichts, was Wirkung zeigt, die Separatisten machen, was sie wollen - die einzig handelnde und handlungsfähige Regierung ist die von Putin.
Und was macht der?
Sich ins Fäustchen lachen 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland hat gar nichts annektiert. Die Autonome Repulik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann die Bevölkerung der Krim in einem Referndum gefragt ob eine Zugehörigkeit zur Russischen Förderation gewünsch ist. Die Bevölkerung hat dies mehrheitlich befürwortet. Darauhin hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim einen entsprechenden Antrag gestellt und das Parlament der Russichen Förderation hat diesem Antrag zugestimmt.



Ob du es Annektion oder Eingliederung nennst, ist wurscht. Es ist und bleibt ein Eingriff in die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine, zu deren Schutz sich Russland schriftlich verpflichtet hat.



> Und nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben die Streitkräft der Russischen Förderation nicht die Wahllokale in der Krim umstellt, sondern die Kasernen der Ukrainischen Armee



Ach haben sie, ja? Wie und wann genau kamen denn Streitkräfte der russischen Förderation überhaupt dahin? Mir wären keine offiziellen Truppenbewegungen vor der Eingliederung bekannt. Da hat doch wohl nicht etwa jemand, unter Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konvention, die iirc eine Kennzeichnung von Truppen vorschreibt, einen Angriffskrieg (gegen passive Verteidiger) gestartet und ist in fremdes Hohheitsgebiet einmarschiert, um es zu annektieren? 

Und ich dachte bislang, da hätte nur ein paar Kriminielle aus unerfindlichen Gründen eine verdammt solide militärische Ausbildung und illegale Militärausrüstung gehabt, die legitime Staatsgewalt abserviert und mit der -somit hoch fragwürdigen- Verwaltung der Krim bzw. Russlands gemeinsame Sache gemacht.



> Darüber hinaus hat der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine nie das Vorgehen Russlands kritisiert, den Russen eine "Annexion" unterstellt, noch die UN darum gebeten, die "Agressionen" Russland zu rügen.



Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass der überhaupt nicht etwas macht. Er stellt sich nicht einmal Strafbefehlen in seinem eigenen Land oder versucht die Aufstände dort zu bekämpfen. Zum Präsident sein gehört es nicht, gewählt zu werden und satte 26% des Parlamentes hinter sich zu haben, man sollte auch seinen Job machen bzw. es zumindest versuchen.



> Das hat das Regime in Kiew gemacht, obwohl es dazu keine juristische Grundlage besitzt. Es ist nämlich nicht durch den Souverän der Ukraine legitimiert. D.h. die Aussagen der derzeitigen "Regierung" der Ukraine sind nichts wert.



Die derzeitige Kiever Regierung ist vom ukrainischen Parlament, das diese Aufgabe allgemein stellvertrend für den Souverän übernimmt, ernannt und somit so legtimiert, wie nur irgend möglich. Das sollte man, bei allen Ungereimtheiten über die Absetzung der bisherigen Regierung nicht vergessen:
Das Parlament wurde regulär gewählt (vorbehalten der Wahlfälschungs-/Beeinflussungsvorwürfe gegen Janukowitsch) und ist weiterhin und unverändert im Amt. Das Parlamentarier einer Fraktion ihr Amt nicht wahrnehmen, hat weder die Handlungsfähigkeit auf Null reduziert noch wäre mir bekannt, dass diese Parlamentarier eine gerichtliche Untersuchung gegen die Regierung angestoßen haben.



> Tja da stellt sich doch vorallem die Frage, wozu braucht es noch eine NATO, nachdem sich die Warschauer Vertragsorganisation sich aufgelöst hat? Es gab ja keinen Gegner mehr.



Ein Verteidigungsbündnis gründet man nicht gegen einen Gegner, sondern gegen alle denkbaren und undenkbaren Gegner.



> Das kann nur als Provokation des Westens gegenüber Russland verstanden werden.



Oh, jetzt dient schon die bloße Existenz der NATO einzig und allein der Provokation Russlands? Man muss Russland wichtig sein, dass derart viele Milliarden nur für ein Bisschen Provokation ausgegeben werden...


Mal im Ernst: Willst du hier eigentlich überhaupt noch sachlich diskutieren oder geht es nur noch um Flames?




> Und wenn es schon die NATO gibt, warum wurde nie versucht Russland ernsthaft mit einzubeziehen? Nein Russland wurde immer vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Da überrashct es nicht, das sie irgendwan so reagieren.



War "Mitgliedschaft anbieten" etwa nicht ernsthaft und einbeziehend genug?




> Da Gorbatschow seine Zustimmung zur Wiedervereinigung nur gab, weil ihm versichert wurde, das wiedervereinigte Deutschland wäre zukünfitg das östlichste Nato-Land und diese Zusicherung gebrochen wurde, kann man das Wortbruch des Westens nennen.



Ein Wortbruch "des Westens" kann nur erfolgen, wenn "der Westen" sein Wort gegeben hat. Und das hat er nie.



> Provokant gesagt, könnte die Russische Förderation als Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion den 2+4-Vertrag für nichtig erklären und in die ehemaligen Gebiete der DDR einmarschieren



Einen Friedensvertrag erklärt man mit einer Kriegserklärung für ungültig - und nur damit. Machen kann das jeder. Mit Konsequenzen muss er rechnen. Der Vertrag enthält, neben dem Frieden, keinerlei andauernde Verpflichtungen - erst recht nicht für die NATO (wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass ihn 2+4 unterzeichnet haben - und nicht die NATO)




> Habe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn sich das eine Großmacht rausnimmt, warum sollte sich die zweite Großmahct das nicht auch rausnehme?



Ganz einfach: Weil es falsch ist.




> Nur das Russland halt für unsere tägliche Poltik von größerer Bedeutung ist, als Amerika.



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Die Kontakte zu den USA sind sowohl auf diplomatischer als auch wirtschaftlicher als auch militärischer Ebene deutlich intensiver. Auch die Rückwirkungen aus den Kontakten der Bevölkerung auf die Politik erscheinen mir in Bezug auf die USA stärker. (Wobei ich nicht darauf wetten würde, dass auch Zahlenmäßig mehr Deutsche ein größeres Interesse an den USA haben. Da könnte die große Zahl osteuropäischer Zuwanderer, vor allem die Spätaussiedler, die größere Gruppe stellen. Allerdings finden die Seitens der Politik weniger Beachtung - und ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung, ob es da eine vorherrschende positive Einstellung zu Russland gibt)


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2014)

Also wenn russland für uns größere bedeutung haben soll als die usa dann lebe ich in einer anderen welt. In der welt in der ich lebe wird international mit dollar bezahlt, nicht mit rubel. 
Russland liegt zwar auf dem gleichen Kontinent, von der mentalität sind uns die amerikaner allerdings wesentlich vertrauter, liegt wohl am kolonialismus.


----------



## loser321 (17. April 2014)

lol Putins Tiefschläge...

Der hat gesessen...

Über die transatlantisch orientierten Regierungen Westeuropas sagte Putin, es sei "schwierig mit Leuten zu verhandeln, die sogar zu Hause untereinander nur flüstern, weil sie Angst haben, dass die Amerikaner sie abhören".

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ritt-in-der-fernseh-fragestunde-a-965129.html


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Russland liegt zwar auf dem gleichen Kontinent, von der mentalität sind uns die amerikaner allerdings wesentlich vertrauter, liegt wohl am kolonialismus.


Ich bin grade hier und es gibt so einiges was dir total fremd vorkommen würde, besonders hier in Dixieland. 

Aber wegen den Soldaten ohne Kennzeichnung auf der Krim. Es ist doch wirklich möglich, dass das sowas wie Freikorps sind. 

Und Karuzoo, du sagst wir hätten es den Sowjets zu verdanken, dass Deutschland geeint ist, das ist Schwachsinn. Vereinigt zu sein in einem Staat ist unser Gott gegebenes Recht uns nicht das Recht irgendeiner Nation es uns zu erlauben.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Karuzoo, du sagst wir hätten es den Sowjets zu verdanken, dass Deutschland geeint ist, das ist Schwachsinn. Vereinigt zu sein in einem Staat ist unser Gott gegebenes Recht uns nicht das Recht irgendeiner Nation es uns zu erlauben.


 
Früher oder später wäre die Sowjetrepublik ja eh den Bach runter gegangen von daher wäre die Einigung wohl so oder so gekommen


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2014)

Naja Thatcher meinte ja auch, dass ein geeintes Deutschland zu stark wäre weil es die Führung übernehmen würde. Gewissermaßen hatte sie recht, wir sind die stärksten Europas. 

Aber geht mal auf YouTube und guckt euch das ZDF Szenario ,,Der 3. Weltkrieg" an, es hätte ein letztes aufbäumen der SU geben können.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. April 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja Thatcher meinte ja auch, dass ein geeintes Deutschland zu stark wäre weil es die Führung übernehmen würde. Gewissermaßen hatte sie recht, wir sind die stärksten Europas.  Aber geht mal auf YouTube und guckt euch das ZDF Szenario ,,Der 3. Weltkrieg" an, es hätte ein letztes aufbäumen der SU geben können.



Das gleiche Thema wurde auch in World in Conflict behandelt. Thatcher hatte wohl mehr aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht Angst vor einem geeinten Deutschland.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. April 2014)

Aha, wieder etwas gelernt 

Es ist doch immer wieder unterhaltsam, wie von einigen Fakten ignoriert, die Handlungen der anderen Länder unter den Tisch gekehrt werden, um nur auf Russland und Putin zu hetzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... wenn Russland bislang nur genommen hat...


Ich hätte gern mal gewusst,was Russland denn eigentlich bisher alles* nur* genommen hat???
Mir fallen da so einige andere Länder ein, deren Liste bei "genommen" sehr lang werden dürfte.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Wortbruch "des Westens" kann nur erfolgen, wenn "der Westen" sein Wort gegeben hat. Und das hat er nie.


Damit würdest du dem "Westen" unterstellen, dass dieser Gorbatschow (Sowjetunion/Russland) mutwillig getäuscht hat! ...was dann ja noch schlimmer als ein gebrochenes Versprechen ist, da es "Vorsatz" beinhaltet.
Es ist bequem, Aufzeichnungen über Politische Verhandlungen nicht mehr "finden zu können", aber es gab Presseberichte darüber und war Thema in Nachrichtensendungen. Viele Leute erinnern sich daran!



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst in jedem zweiten Posts dass aus deiner Sicht die aktuell eingesetzte Regierung in Kiew keine Legitimation hat. Das muss aber nicht sein. Wir kennen inzwischen deinen Standpunkt.


LOL - netter Versuch, aber auch wenn man die Wahrheit nicht gerne hört, bleibt es immer noch die Wahrheit  und nicht ein "Standpunkt" und lässt sich nicht durch "Umdeutungen" verändern!
Fällt es dir wirklich so schwer, zu akzeptieren, dass es dem Westen egal war, dass die "eingesetzte" Regierung nicht legitim ist? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Karuzoo, du sagst wir hätten es den Sowjets zu verdanken, dass Deutschland geeint ist, das ist Schwachsinn. Vereinigt zu sein in einem Staat ist unser Gott gegebenes Recht uns nicht das Recht irgendeiner Nation es uns zu erlauben.




Gott - hat uns ein Gehirn gegeben und die 10 Gebote!
Ich wusste aber bisher noch nicht, dass er Deutschland erschaffen hat.  ...und laut deiner Argumentation hätten ja nicht nur die Sowjets, sondern alle 4 Alliierten unser "von Gott gegebenes Recht" gebrochen. 
Erinner dich mal lieber daran, dass Deutschland für den 2. Weltkrieg verantwortlich ist und warum Deutschland geteilt wurde.
Mir fallen da so einige Gebote ein, die wir mit diesem Krieg und dem Holocaust gebrochen haben....
"Falsch Zeugnis reden wider deinen Nächsten" wäre da noch das Harmloseste.



			
				Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Früher oder später wäre die Sowjetrepublik ja eh den Bach runter gegangen von daher wäre die Einigung wohl so oder so gekommen


Diese Möglichkeit kann schon stimmen.
Trotzdem ist die Sowjetunion nicht einfach so zerfallen, sondern wurde politisch in diese Richtung geführt und die versuchte Annäherung an den "Westen" mit den Verhandlungen über die Wiedervereinigung und der Zusicherung, dass es keine Nato-Osterweiterung geben wird, war entscheidend für die Auflösung des Warschauer Packtes.

Wir sollten dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass die USA die gesammte Wiedervereinigung beinahe scheitern lies, da sie ja *unbedingt* und schon vor Truppenabzug der Sowjets aus der DDR, dort mit ihren Streitkräften "NATO-Manöver" durchführen wollten.
Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass wir unser Versprechen gaben, dass es keine Osterweiterung geben wird!
An dieses Versprechen wurden wir oft erinnert! Es nun einfach abzustreiten, ist peinlich!



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du es Annektion oder Eingliederung nennst, ist wurscht. Es ist und  bleibt ein Eingriff in die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine, zu deren  Schutz sich Russland schriftlich verpflichtet hat.


Einen Putsch in einem anderen Land vorzubereiten und durchzuführen, um so eine neue bessere kontrollierbare Regierung zu erschaffen   und so seine eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen, verletzt natürlich nicht die Integrität  dieses Landes. Aber wenn es um Profit und Macht geht, ist halt jedes Mittel Recht.
Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird  und -*Ursache =>>> Folge* aus dem Zusammenhang genommen wird, um so das eigene Handeln positiv darzustellen.
*Hätte der Westen nicht diese Oposition aufgebaut, unterstützt, in diesen Putsch geführt und diese illigitime Regierung anerkannt (und das Abzustreiten, wäre so wie den Holocaust zu leugnen), hätte Russland sich nicht die Krim geschnappt!
*Man kann aber darüber streiten, welche Integritätsverletzung größer war - die, die so viele Todesopfer gekostet hat, der Bevölkerung "Demokratie" bringt, indem man Russen Tot sehen will und die dem Volk nur noch größere Armut bring, wie es derzeit aussieht
oder die, wo es keine Todesopfer gab und wo es der Bevölkerung wirtschaftlich besser geht, da man sich um sie kümmert.


Bitte bleibt doch objektiv!


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Gott - hat uns ein Gehirn gegeben und die 10 Gebote!
> Ich wusste aber bisher noch nicht, dass er Deutschland erschaffen hat.  ...und laut deiner Argumentation hätten ja nicht nur die Sowjets, sondern alle 4 Alliierten unser "von Gott gegebenes Recht" gebrochen.
> Erinner dich mal lieber daran, dass Deutschland für den 2. Weltkrieg verantwortlich ist und warum Deutschland geteilt wurde.
> Mir fallen da so einige Gebote ein, die wir mit diesem Krieg und dem Holocaust gebrochen haben....
> "Falsch Zeugnis reden wider deinen Nächsten" wäre da noch das Harmloseste.


 Du verstehst nicht, dass ich das nur sprichwörtlich meine. 
Nach 1949 hätte Deutschland wieder frei und geeint sein können, aber 40 Jahre hat man uns getrennt, das ist ein Verbrechen. 
Ja der WWII ist unsere Schuld, aber die Instabilität Deutschlands haben wir den Siegern des ersten zu verdanken. Der erste Weltkrieg selber war die Schuld von allen europäischen Großmächten und einer Hand voll Terroristen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. April 2014)

... und wenn es nach den Engländern und Franzosen gegangen wäre, wären wir immer noch zwei geteilt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2014)

Aber was hätten sie tun können? Nichts was deren Bevölkerung geduldet hätte.


----------



## AMD4EVA (19. April 2014)

hmm ukraine,
derzeit ist eine massiv rechts extreme "regierung" an der macht, 
und die tolle EUSA hat dazu beigetragen bzw. diese unterstützt.


ich hab atm 2 staatsbürgerschaften 1x AT, 1x RU
aber gnade der EU kasperl wenn der EUSA putsch fehl schlägt, da sitzt die EU mit ÖL/ERDGAS am trockenen,
und der der büssen wird ist der normale bürger.

Russland braucht die EU nicht, sondern die EU braucht russland,
Russland könnte jederzeit seine rohstoffen china freigeben, aber dies wird von den tollen medien nie erwähnt
dann sind wir von 1,2,3 auf dem nichts
und die aller gottes mutter merkel könnte sich nochso im 6eck f...en lassen

Die EU hat nichtmal mehr eine militär kraft, 
da alles durch die armi verträge geküzt werden musst, 
das wir niemals die us and fucking a angreifen

BTT:
ich finde die aktuelle entwicklung gut,
in sofern das Putin/Medwedew sich von der us fucking a und der kasperl..... von der eu nicht auf der nase rum tanzen lassen


Also meine unterstützung haben Putin/Medwedew


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2014)

ja kla china wäre auch so ein guter abnehmer wie die EU  
Russland braucht das ausland viel mehr, das war damals schon so und ists heute immernoch so, außer die menschen dort benutzen gas und öl zum essen.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2014)

Der Vorteil der EU für die Russen ist dass die EU -- also damit sind natürlich die Staaten gemeint aber ich will nicht alle aufzählen -- sehr verlässliche und gute Zahler sind.
Die Russen bekommen von den EU Ländern mit perfekter Regelmäßigkeit viel Geld in die Kassen.
Ob das bei den Chinesen oder wem auch immer genauso ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass sich da bislang irgend jemand nenneswert über China und/oder chinesischen Unternehmen beschwert hat. Würde auch nicht zur dortigen Kultur passen.
Problematischer wäre, was die Chinesen überhaupt zahlen. Die EU ist (solange man sich keine große Patzer erlaubt und sich z.B. Teile von Nachbarstaaten einverleibt, die der EU nahestehen) ein wirrer, schlecht koordinierter Haufen, in dem man jedem einzelnen Akteur in bilateralem Handel ganz gut hohe Preisvorgaben machen kann und in umgekehrter Richtung keinen Druck zu befürchten hat.
Der chinesische Energiesektor ist dagegen afaik weiterhin komplett staatlich, genauso wie der Rohstoffeinkauf allgemein. Und China lässt sich keine Vorschriften machen, erst recht nicht von einem Leichtgewicht wie Russland.


----------



## OberstFleischer (22. April 2014)

Funktioniert wohl nicht so ganz mit dem US-Imperium ?
Der Zwischenfall vom 12. April im Schwarzen Meer
Das System dahinter: Bastion


----------



## taks (22. April 2014)

Hier noch ein Artikel den ich gerade gefunden habe:

Zwischen Despotie und Demokratie: Wladimir Putins braune Lehrmeister - Reportagen und Analysen Nachrichten - NZZ.ch

Ok, man kann sagen es sei weit her geholt, ich frage mich jedoch: Was wenn nicht?

Aber ich will es mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen


----------



## LordVoldemoord (22. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Artikel den ich gerade gefunden habe:
> 
> Zwischen Despotie und Demokratie: Wladimir Putins braune Lehrmeister - Reportagen und Analysen Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
> 
> ...



Wenn die Boulevardpresse nicht mehr weiter weiß, wird mit dem braunen Dreck geworfen...


----------



## taks (22. April 2014)

LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Wenn die Boulevardpresse nicht mehr weiter weiß, wird mit dem braunen Dreck geworfen...


 
NZZ ist nicht gerade Boulevardpresse 
Und die Vergleiche beziehen sich ja nicht nur auf Hitler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> NZZ ist nicht gerade Boulevardpresse
> Und die Vergleiche beziehen sich ja nicht nur auf Hitler.


 
Trotzdem bleibt die Nazi-Keule ein Totschlagargument.

Die NZZ hätte mal lieber über die tatsächlich vorhandenen Nazis schreiben sollen. Nämlich die, die derzeit in der illegalen Regierung der Ukraine mitbestimmen.

Aber bei dem Punkt herrscht ja Verharmlosung und Schweigen im deutschen (Medien)-Blätterwald.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Artikel den ich gerade gefunden habe:
> 
> Zwischen Despotie und Demokratie: Wladimir Putins braune Lehrmeister - Reportagen und Analysen Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
> 
> ...


 
*Warum veröffentlicht man solche Hasspropaganda?*
Russland (Putin) so etwas anzudichten und damit die *40 Millionen *durch Nazi-Deutschland * ermordeter* Sowjetbürger zu verspotten....

Ja "Hitler" ist heute die größte Beleidigung, die jemand, der keine Ahnung hat, einem anderen vorwerfen kann. WOW!
Und es lenkt so schön von den tatsächlichen Ereignissen in der Ukraine ab!!!

Nur merkwürdiger Weise kämpfen die *Nazis* der Ukraine für die (vom Westen an die Macht gebrachte) Kiewer Putschregierung gegen alles was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt.
....und die "Russenfrage" haben sie auch schon öffentlich geklärt...


----------



## taks (22. April 2014)

Das man nicht alles aus dem Artikel, oder Allgemein was in der Presse berichtet wird glauben muss/soll stell ich ausser Frage.


Wenn ich mich mal auf diesen Absatz aus dem Artikel beziehe:


> ... förderte [nationalsozialistische] Bewegungen und Parteien, rüstete Wehrverbände oder simple Schlägertrupps aus, fabrizierte Zwischenfälle und konstruierte «Hilferufe», die nicht überhört werden durften.



Wenn ich mir in den letzten Wochen die Nachrichten welche aus der Ukraine kamen angeschaut habe, kam ich eigentlich genau zu diesem Schluss.
(Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Berichte aus der Ukraine stimmen)

Was mich jedoch selbst stört ist, dass die jetzige ukrainische Regierung mit den "Aufständischen" in der Ostukraine genau so umgeht wie die alte Regierung mit dem "Aufständischen" in Kiev.
Sie sollten es doch besser wissen...


----------



## acc (22. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dem letzten Halbsatz würde ich vollkommen zustimmen. Stellt sich die Frage, wieso du es dann schreibst?
> Ich für meinen Teil habe jedenfalls nicht von Außenministern geredet, die im Namen der NATO zu Verhandlungen geschickt wurden (was afaik auch eher ungewöhnlich wäre - die NATO hat nicht umonst ihre eigenen Sprecher, wenn sie als eigene Entität an Verhandlungen teilnehmen möchte), sondern von Außenministern, die im Namen ihrer Staaten agierten. Und somit auch nur für diese sprechen konnten, nicht für die gesamte NATO, und dass strenggenommen auch nur im Rahmen der Kompetenz ihrer Regierung. Und z.B. in Deutschland hat keine Regierung die Kompetenz, unbegrenzte, unabänderliche Zusagen zu machen und so den Handlungsspielraum künftiger Regierungen zu beschränken.


 
das problem ist, das du in dem punkt nur schwachsinn von dir gibst. die politik der nato wird selbstverständlich von der politik der natostaaten bestimmt, also auch von den aussenministern. und die gehen nicht ohne ausführliches briefing in derartige verhandlungen und wissen daher ganz genau, was geht und was nicht. zur not werden auch während den verhandlungen rücksprachen gehalten, um ganz sicher zu gehen. die zusagen von damals sind also abgesichert und keine kamikazezusagen von irgendjemand, der nichts zu sagen hat.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. April 2014)

ich finde putin/medwedew

völlig in ordnung, wie sie handeln, ob jetzt gefakte oder nicht(das weis man bei eu staats wahlen auch nicht)
haben mehr für russland auf der krim gestimmt, und es sind ja auch ca. 50,4% russen


@ eu vs china, 
klar russland verkauft derzeit sehr viel an die EU, aber russland braucht die EU nicht,
dann gehts eben nach china wenn sich die eu zuviel spielt, obwohl die chinesen weniger zahlen.
ist dies für RU kein verlust, bzw. druckmittel der eu gegenüber russland.

die eu ist atm bei:
30% öl und 49% gas von russland abhängig, so mal sehen wer schlechter da steht wenn es soweit kommt

das schaffen godfather obama & godmother merkel auch nicht auf 1,2 zu überbrücken,
laut nem freund der bei shell arbeitet könnte der preis für/deutschlands Großkunden:

Diesel auf 2,20 euro/L steigen
benzin auf 2,50 euro/L 
super auf 2,80 euro/L


viel spass als privater, da kann der diesel dann auf 2,4-2,50euro/L sein
deshalb tanken freunde und ich allgemein ethanol, der liter kommt in der selbst herstellung auf ca. 40-60 cent


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Also so weit wird es nicht die Bundeskanzlerin hat ie Situation in der Ukraine super ausgenutzt finde ich . Gas von Putin kaufen und teurer in der Ukraine verkaufen . Was mich sehr stört: Die Leute in Kiev haben für Demokratie und Freiheit gekämpft und die in Krim und Donieck usw. sind Separatisten. Das ist doch völliger Quatsch! Die auf dem Majdan habe eine legale Regierung abgeschafft und regieren jetzt selber obwohl keiner ne Ahnung hat wie viele Leute es wollen. 10%?20%?


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Das ist doch nur eine Übergangsregierung.
Warte doch mal die Neuwahlen ab. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass dann einige Köpfe die jetzt noch ganz oben stehen verschwinden werden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Aber wieso unterschreiben die schon etwas mit EU? Oder wieso regieren die überhaupt?  Die haben ne legale Regierung zerstört. Janukowytsch dürfte kein Berkut einsätzen und die schicken nach Donieck Antiterroristen ! Da läuft was falsch und wo ist die EU?


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Weil auch eine Übergangsregierung was machen kann und in diesem Fall ja auch was machen muss.
Denn macht sie nichts sind die Ukraine schnell pleite.
In Belgien gab es 540 Tage lang keine gewählte Regierung und die haben auch ihren normalen Job weiter gemacht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Aber doch nicht so was viell. wollen ca. 20% in EU sein und der Rest will zu Putin und die entscheiden über Sachen die für immer das Leben der Ukrainer veändern wirs.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

Das werden wir ja nach den Wahlen sehen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. April 2014)

ich bin sehr  zuversichtlich das sich die ukraine weiter spalten wird,
denn der osten der das grösste standbein der ukraine ist, wird von den bürgern/politikern aus der westlichen ukraine nichtmal wahrgenommen,
und erhalten grossteils am wenigsten geld vom staat  obwohl der osten ca. 50-65% der ukraine hält

z.b. 

im westen sind die strassen grossteils in gutem zustand, weil der staat dafür sorgt
im osten müssen dies grossteils die dort ansässigen firmen machen, weil es vom staat zuwenig geld gibt


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine Übergangsregierung.
> Warte doch mal die Neuwahlen ab. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass dann einige Köpfe die jetzt noch ganz oben stehen verschwinden werden.


 
Neuwahlen? 

Wer sich nach oben an die Macht geputscht hat, wird nie *"demokratische"* Neuwahlen zulassen und einfach wieder abtreten.
...und die USA wird mit jedem Mittel ihre geopolitischen Interessen und die Interessen ihrer Energiekonzerne in der Ukraine durchsetzen wollen

Was für ein Zufall, dass der Sitz der KPU mehrmals  in Flammen aufging, Kommunisten verprügelt, ausgeraubt, bedroht und ermordet wurden. 
Die KPU und die Partei Janukowitsch's sind/werden verboten.

Deine "Übergangsregierung" weiß, dass sie nur eine Minderheit der Ukrainer hinter sich hat!!!
Deshalb der Putsch in Kiew, deshalb die gleichen Demonstrationen in der Ostukraine - die statt, dass man  verhandelt, mit Waffengewalt niedergemetzelt werden..
...und ALLES IM SINNE DES "WESTENS"


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Finde ich genauso außerdem seit Putin Krim befreit hat, kriegen die Rentner mehr Geld (x1,5) und die wollen auch den mindest Stundenlohn erhöhen.


----------



## hbf878 (23. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wer sich nach oben an die Macht geputscht hat, wird nie *"demokratische"* Neuwahlen zulassen und einfach wieder abtreten.


Werden wir ja sehen. Für Neuwahlen braucht man allerdings stabile, geordnete Verhältnisse; u.a. müssten die Bewaffneten von den Straßen verschwinden, damit *Einschüchterungen ausgeschlossen* sind. Wenn sich dann alle Volksgruppen an den Wahlen beteiligen, die idealerweise beobachtet würden, um Manipulationen auszuschließen, dann steht meiner Meinung nach einer Regierung, die Interessen der russischen Volksgruppen ausreichend vertritt, nichts mehr im Weg. Deshalb wären in meinen Augen eine Stabilisierung des ganzen Landes und dann Neuwahlen unter o.g. Bedingungen der beste Weg zur Konfliktlösung. Allerdings müssten dafür auch die Separatisten im Osten mitspielen, und das sehe ich im Moment noch nicht. Leider sind ja schon mehrere Ultimaten ohne Reaktion verhallt. 



> [...]Demonstrationen in der Ostukraine - die statt, dass man verhandelt, mit Waffengewalt niedergemetzelt werden..


Ich finde, dass die derzeitige Regierung relativ besonnen handelt. Waffenruhe über Ostern, bzw. Aussetzung des Anti-Terror-Einsatzes. Meiner Meinung nach wären jetzt die prorussischen Kräfte an der Reihe, die Genfer Vereinbarungen umzusetzen, um die Situation zu entspannen...
Dass die derzeitige Regierung jetzt allerdings den "Anti-Terror-Einsatz" wieder aufnehmen will, halte ich für unklug. Offenbar gibt es auf beiden Seiten Kräfte, die es drauf ankommen lassen wollen.

Wenn das stimmt, wirft das kein allzu gutes Licht auf die prorussischen Aktivisten im Osten der Ukraine...


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

@schlumpi

Stimmt die prorussischen Kräfte sind natürlich weitaus gemäßigter, als die westlichen Terroristen in Kiev.
Übrigens wurde Entführung des vermissten US-Journalisten jetzt bestätigt. Die Seperatisten in der Ost-Ukraine gehen damit gegen seine Zitat: "unpassende Berichterstattung" vor. 
Echt, das sind ja ein paar tolle Maskenmänner die da abhängen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Ehm vielleicht weiter über Ukraine reden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2014)

*moderativer Hinweis:*
18 Posts wurden entfernt.
Weiterer Offtopic-Spam wird geahndet.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. April 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Werden wir ja sehen. Für Neuwahlen braucht man allerdings stabile, geordnete Verhältnisse; u.a. müssten die Bewaffneten von den Straßen verschwinden, damit *Einschüchterungen ausgeschlossen* sind. Wenn sich dann alle Volksgruppen an den Wahlen beteiligen, die idealerweise beobachtet würden, um Manipulationen auszuschließen, dann steht meiner Meinung nach einer Regierung, die Interessen der russischen Volksgruppen ausreichend vertritt, nichts mehr im Weg. Deshalb wären in meinen Augen eine Stabilisierung des ganzen Landes und dann Neuwahlen unter o.g. Bedingungen der beste Weg zur Konfliktlösung. Allerdings müssten dafür auch die Separatisten im Osten mitspielen, und das sehe ich im Moment noch nicht. Leider sind ja schon mehrere Ultimaten ohne Reaktion verhallt.
> 
> 
> Ich finde, dass die derzeitige Regierung relativ besonnen handelt. Waffenruhe über Ostern, bzw. Aussetzung des Anti-Terror-Einsatzes. Meiner Meinung nach wären jetzt die prorussischen Kräfte an der Reihe, die Genfer Vereinbarungen umzusetzen, um die Situation zu entspannen...
> ...





			
				aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> @schlumpi
> 
> Stimmt die prorussischen Kräfte sind natürlich weitaus gemäßigter, als die westlichen Terroristen in Kiev.
> Übrigens wurde Entführung des vermissten US-Journalisten jetzt  bestätigt. Die Seperatisten in der Ost-Ukraine gehen damit gegen seine  Zitat: "unpassende Berichterstattung" vor.
> Echt, das sind ja ein paar tolle Maskenmänner die da abhängen.



Leider ist die Berichterstattung des "Westens" nicht "objektiv" sondern eigennützig! 
Worte sind eine Waffe, mit ihnen manipuliert man Menschen.

Die "friedlichen Demonstranten" in Kiew waren doch eigentlich Putschisten, denn sie haben gewaltsam eine Regierung gestürzt, *statt auf Neuwahlen zu setzen*!
Warum sollen solche Menschen an *demokratischen Neuwahlen* interessiert sein?
Sie sitzen an der gewünschten Machtposition.

Das *schlimme menschenverachtene Janukowitschregime* hat Wochen und Monate die friedlichen Demonstrationen geduldet (quasi in Watte gepackt)! 
Geduldet, dass sich alle möglichen westlichen Politiker auf dem Maidan tummeln konnten...
Sie haben passive Polizeipräsens gezeigt, statt das Militär aufzufahren!
Janukowitsch hat auf Verhandlungen gesetzt, statt sein Volk gewaltsam niederzuknüppeln!
Doch die "friedlichen Demonstranten" haben die Polizei gewalttätig angegriffen, hatten das Ziel zu verletzen und zu töten!
Es gab erst Janukowitschs Scharfschützen mit scharfer Munition am 20.2.2014, nachdem viele Polizisten von den "friedlichen Demonstranten" angeschossen und ermordet worden waren und selbst dann wurde nicht auf Unbewaffnete geschossen!
Deshalb wird nach Janukowitsch gefandet und er soll für seine Taten verurteilt werden.

Viele Ostukrainer hatten Janukowitschs Regierungspartei oder die Kommunisten gewählt, welche im ukrainischen Parlament die absolute Mehrheit hatten.
Janukowitsch ist ihr Präsident!
Die Putschregierung (Minderheit) in Kiew hat sich gegen den Willen* der Mehrheit der Ukrainer,* aber mit viel Unterstützung und Förderung durch den Westen an die Macht geputscht!

Die Demonstranten der Ostukraine dürfen nicht Demonstranten heißen, man nennt sie Seperatisten.
Die Demonstranten der Ostukraine haben staatliche Gebäude besetzt und Waffen erbeutet....(haben die "friedliche" Demonstranten von Kiew mit viel mehr Brutalität auch gemacht!)
Deshalb sind die Ostukrainischen Demonstranten nun *Terroristen* und keine Kämpfer für Demokratie.

Da diese Ostukrainer nun nur Terroristen und Seperatisten sind, darf man natürlich Panzer gegen die eigene Bevölkerung einsetzen.
Es sind schon so viele geäußerte Morddrohungen und Todesphantasien über die Ostukrainer /Russen bekannt geworden - und das von der so demokratischen, so besonnenen Putschregierung in Kiew! Da das nun prowestliche Regime im Sinne der USA handeln, sind sie natürlich im Recht und dürfen ihr Volk ermorden.
Es ist nun auch gesellschaftlich vertretbar,  Nazis für sich die dreckige Arbeit machen zu lassen, denn der Westen findet das ja ok.

Wow! *Waffenruhe zu Ostern und Aussetzung des Antiterroreinsatzes* - wie besonnen von der Kiewer Putschregierung....
...und Antiterroreinsatz ist doch ein so cooles Wort


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine allgemein akzeptierte wissenschaftliche Definition von  Terrorismus. Schwierigkeiten bereitet insbesondere die Abgrenzung von  Terrorismus und politischem Widerstand. Typischerweise werden Personen und Bewegungen, die von einer Seite als gewalttätige, aber legitime Untergrund- oder Widerstandskämpfer angesehen werden, aus einem anderen Blickwinkel als Terroristen bezeichnet, und umgekehrt. Die verschiedenen juristischen Definitionen des Begriffs, ob im nationalen Strafrecht von Staaten oder im internationalen Recht, sind häufig aus ähnlichen Gründen umstritten.



....spielen wir mal mit den Worten:
Terroristen sind doch eigentlich eine Minderheit. 
...die Demonstranten in Kiew, die die Regierung geputscht haben, waren eine Minderheit - also Terorristen.
Dann hat Janukowitsch doch nichts falsch gemacht und eigentlich nur einen Antiterroreinsatz durchgeführt...
Also sind die Ostukrainer Kämpfer für Demokratie und gegen Terror - Freiheitskämpfer!

Zur Waffenruhe über Ostern:
Sie ist von einer "Bürgergruppierung" gebrochen worden...
*HALLO?* Es waren *nicht* die Ostukrainer, sonst hätten die Nachrichten das ausgeschlachtet!!! 
eine neue andere Bürgergruppierung? - oder doch nur die von Kiew beauftragte "Bürgerwehr" (Nazis)?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Lawrow fordert Ermittlung nach Entdeckung von Depot mit US-Amerikanischen Waffen in der Ukraine*_

22:09 23/04/2014
*MOSKAU, 23. April (RIA Novosti).*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach  der Entdeckung eines Depots mit Waffen aus der US-amerikanischen  Produktion in der Ukraine hat Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow  Ermittlungen gefordert. „Vor ein paar Tagen haben wir im Fernsehen  beobachtet, wie dieses Waffendepot ausgehoben wurde“, sagte der  russische Chefdiplomat am Mittwoch in einem Interview für den  englischsprachigen TV-Sender RT.
 „Einigen Meldungen zufolge halten sich auch hunderte Angehörige  US-amerikanischer privater Militär- und Sicherheitsfirmen in der Ukraine  auf, so von Greystone…Wir hatten unsere amerikanischen Kollegen darauf  aufmerksam gemacht. Sie sagten uns aber, die hätten keine  diesbezüglichen Informationen“, fuhr Lawrow fort.
 „Wir wollen Klarheit darüber, was und von wem getan wird, denn die  Realität wurde in letzter Zeit zu oft entstellt. Aber es gibt keine  Beweise dafür, dass russische Militärberater in der Ukraine aktiv sind.  Der einzige konkrete Beweis, den die Amerikaner haben, ist die Tatsache,  dass Militärs mit russischen Waffen ausgestattet sind. Aber russische  Waffen (wie „Kalaschnikows“ oder „Makarow“-Pistolen) werden überall in  der Welt genutzt, darunter auch in der Ukraine. Dieses Argument hat  weder Hand noch Fuß“, sagte Lawrow.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Also wenn ich Fernseh gucke (vorallem polnische) da könnte ich  immer ist Putin der Böse und Obama der alle ausspioniert ist sooo toll.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Fernseh gucke (vorallem polnische) da könnte ich  immer ist Putin der Böse und Obama der alle ausspioniert ist sooo toll.



was wundert dich das. Polen und Russen können sich nicht leiden, zumindest die Polen die Russen nicht.
Kla das die berichtrrstattung dann recht voreingenommen ist.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. April 2014)

ach ein glück, ich kann die nachrichten beim fernsehen einfach überspringen,
die einzigen nachrichten die ichmir noch ansehe/lese sind russische 
wo man im gegensatz zu den deutschen nachrichten nicht so selbst verliebt berichtet

aber ich hab mir heute mal auf ntv die nachrichten angesehen,
sry aber dies hat mit berichterstattung nichtsmehr zu tun, 
da wird doch nur noch die usa gen himmel gelobt, und russland schlecht geredet
bzw. es ist für mich kein gerede mehr, das ist für mich arschkriecherei


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Fernseh gucke (vorallem polnische) da könnte ich  immer ist Putin der Böse und Obama der alle ausspioniert ist sooo toll.


 
und auf der anderen seite ist es genau umgekehrt prima.

@T
hab heute mal wieder zdf geschaut da kamen auch gleich nachrichten und eine aussage fand ich ganz interessant das russland die neuwahlen womöglich nicht akzeptiert hat da jemand besser quellen ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> was wundert dich das. Polen und Russen können sich nicht leiden, zumindest die Polen die Russen nicht.
> Kla das die berichtrrstattung dann recht voreingenommen ist.



Wem mögen schon die Polen ?  Bin selber einer .

@Topic

Russland hat neue Manöver gestartet .


----------



## mayo (24. April 2014)

Lässt man die Berichterstattung und die politische Motivation ausser acht, benehme n sich die Separatisten wir kriminelle Terroristen... Hier würde man nicht so gegen sie vorgehen, die Ukraine ist aber nicht hier... Ich denke der gute herr Putin wurde es in seinem Land auch nicht anders machen...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. April 2014)

Jaja aber die bewaffneten auf dem Majdan waren doch toll.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jaja aber die bewaffneten auf dem Majdan waren doch toll.


 

Pss eins musst dir hier noch lerner. Wenn 2 das gleiche machen, ist es nicht dasselbe.

Frag mich nicht, ich verstehe das auch nicht.

Aber hier gilt: Der Westen gut, Russland böse.


----------



## Speed4Fun (25. April 2014)

Also entweder ist Putin schwer schizophren und greift seine Landsleute in der Ostukraine selbst an, um eine Miltärintervention rechtfertigen zu können, oder der Westen hat dort in Zusammenarbeit mit der illegalen Junta aus Kiew die Finger im Spiel.

Wahrscheinlich heißt Putin in Wirklichkeit auch nicht Wladimir, sondern Vladimira und ist ein Transe.

Deshalb geht er auch so rigoros gegen Homos vor, da er den gesamten Vorrat an Michaels und Michelles dieser Welt für sich beansprucht.

Und heimlich trifft er sich immer mit seiner besten Freundin Obama, um die neuesten Szene-Filme zu schauen. 

Scherz beiseite, es ist alles so gekommen, wie bereits vor Dutzenden von Seiten prognostiziert wurde.

Und garantiert werden die Amerikaner ihre Vasallen in einen fast unvermeidbaren militärischen Konflikt schicken.


----------



## taks (25. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Leider ist die Berichterstattung des "Westens" nicht "objektiv" sondern eigennützig!
> Worte sind eine Waffe, mit ihnen manipuliert man Menschen.



Und du denkst die andere Seite berichtet objektiv?
Es ist wie bei den Studien: Für jede Studie gibt es eine Studie die das Gegenteil belegt.
Russische Propaganda: Opfer des Kreml - Ausland - FAZ
Krim-Krise in Ukraine: Russland führt Profi-Propagandakrieg - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Was wirklich abläuft werden wohl nur die Wenigsten wissen.
Die einzige Wahl die einem bleibt ist, sich möglichst viel zu informieren und dann einen Schluss zu ziehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

EU wird nix tun  wieso:
- weil jeder außer Polen an der Ukraine Geld gewinnt


----------



## jamie (25. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Und du denkst die andere Seite berichtet objektiv?
> Es ist wie bei den Studien: Für jede Studie gibt es eine Studie die das Gegenteil belegt.
> Russische Propaganda: Opfer des Kreml - Ausland - FAZ
> Krim-Krise in Ukraine: Russland führt Profi-Propagandakrieg - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> ...


 
Und wenn in den "bösen, undemokratischen" Ländern das so ist, darf es bei uns, im "guten, demokratischen Westen" genauso sein?


----------



## taks (25. April 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Und wenn in den "bösen, undemokratischen" Ländern das so ist, darf es bei uns, im "guten, demokratischen Westen" genauso sein?


 
Wenn man das "darf" wörtlich nimmt:
Ich habe nur (in Bezug auf Deutschland) den untenstehenden Gesetzestext gefunden. Aber ich bezweifle das nicht objektive Berichterstattung darunter läuft.



> § 86 Verbreiten von Propagandamitteln verfassungswidriger Organisationen
> 
> (1) Wer Propagandamittel
> 1.	einer vom Bundesverfassungsgericht für verfassungswidrig erklärten Partei oder einer Partei oder Vereinigung, von der unanfechtbar festgestellt ist, daß sie Ersatzorganisation einer solchen Partei ist,
> ...



Aber allgemein sollte es nirgends nicht objektive Berichterstattung geben. Nur leider wird das nie soweit kommen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

du hast jetzt 1 beispiel dazu genommen mit 2 deutschen nachrichten gebracht,
genau das sagt jetzt sehr viel über die allgemeine russische berichterstattung aus.

diese ist zu dem thema was derzeit läuft, relativ objektiv, bzw. sogar die extrem pro russischen kriechen russland nicht so in den arsch,
wie gefühlt 95% von DE/AT/PL/SK/ usw. der US... A


----------



## taks (25. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> du hast jetzt 1 beispiel dazu genommen mit 2 deutschen nachrichten gebracht,
> genau das sagt jetzt sehr viel über die allgemeine russische berichterstattung aus.
> 
> diese ist zu dem thema was derzeit läuft, relativ objektiv, bzw. sogar die extrem pro russischen kriechen russland nicht so in den arsch,
> wie gefühlt 95% von DE/AT/PL/SK/ usw. der US... A


 
Ich kenne keine russischen Nachrichtenportale um den Beweis anzutreten, in den Artikeln sind nur Beispiele für russische Propaganda angeführt.
Ich kann dir versichern ich bin keine Freund der USA oder EU, aber genau so wenig glaube ich, dass die russischen Medien keine Propaganda betreiben.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. April 2014)

propaganda mal außen vor,
ich wollte hier nur klarstellen das die pro russischen medien putin nicht so in den arsch kriechen, wie 95% unsere der usa


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> propaganda mal außen vor,
> ich wollte hier nur klarstellen das die pro russischen medien putin nicht so in den arsch kriechen, wie 95% unsere der usa



meinst du jetzt die russischen sender oder sender der "westlichen" welt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Lässt man die Berichterstattung und die politische Motivation ausser acht, benehme n sich die Separatisten wir kriminelle Terroristen... Hier würde man nicht so gegen sie vorgehen, die Ukraine ist aber nicht hier... Ich denke der gute herr Putin wurde es in seinem Land auch nicht anders machen...



"Terroristen" ist ja leider seit 12,5 Jahren ein sehr weit gefasster Begriff. Aber im Einsatz gegen paramilitärische Einheiten, die Städte besetzen, einen Krieg bis auf den letzten Mann versprechen und -so zumindest die Radionachrichten vor 1-2 Tagen- damit drohen, Zivilisten in großer Zahl zu ermorden, sollten die ein Flugblatt bei sich tragen, würde auch die deutsche Polizei sehr schnell Amtshilfe von der Bundeswehr einfordern. Gegen bewaffnete Aufständische darf die im Extremfall schließlich auch innerhalb der Grenzen eingesetzt werden - ebenso, wie wenn die Grenzen in Gefahr sind. Und dass sind sie wohl, wenn jemand einen neuen, selbstverwalteten Staat auf heimischen Boden ausrufen würde.

Was in Deutschland vermutlich anders wäre: Aus Polen würden keine Armeemanöver und Drohungen kommen, weil man gegen Kriminelle in Deutschland vorgeht.




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jaja aber die bewaffneten auf dem Majdan waren doch toll.



Die Bewaffneten da fanden nur diejenigen toll, die sich von ihnen geschützt fühlten. Aber bei den Aufständen in der Ostukraine geht es leider nicht darum, dass ein einzelnes Protestareal vor einem möglicherweise gefährlichen Regime geschützt werden soll, sondern da wird versucht, ganze Städte zu erobern/unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Das ist nicht nur eine erhebliche Störung des öffentlichen Lebens, dass ist de facto eine Gefangennahme der Einwohner dieser Städte. Mittlerweile müssen sich friedliche Bürger vom kriminellen Mob schon vorschreiben lassen, wann sie ihr Haus verlassen dürfen.




taks schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine russischen Nachrichtenportale um den Beweis anzutreten, in den Artikeln sind nur Beispiele für russische Propaganda angeführt.
> Ich kann dir versichern ich bin keine Freund der USA oder EU, aber genau so wenig glaube ich, dass die russischen Medien keine Propaganda betreiben.


 
In diesem Thread hier findest du regelmäßig Links zu russischen Nachrichtenportalen, die sich explizit darauf spezialisiert haben, die allerschönste russische Sicht der Dinge zu verbreiten. (nett war z.B. der erst kürzlich verlinkte Artikel, dem zu Folge ein russisches ECM-Flugzeug die "neueste" amerikanische Technik gestört hat. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit der Ukraine zu tun hatte, aber es ist praktischerweise ein Thema, zu dem es klare technische Fakten gibt: Die dem Russland-orientierten Leser als "high-tech" präsentierten AEGIS Kreuzer sind seit Ende der 70er im Einsatz, selbst das konkret betroffen Schiff wurde vor über 20 Jahren entworfen...)


----------



## Poulton (25. April 2014)

Zu dem angeblich gestörten Zerstörer: "Eine recht originelle Demonstration" | Telepolis
Besonderes Schmankerl: 


> [...]
> Propagandistisch geht die russische Seite noch weiter. Gestern veröffentlichten die staatliche Nachrichtenagentur Ria Novosti und die Stimme Russlands einen Beitrag, der als Meinung gekennzeichnet wird und "nicht mit der Meinung der Redaktion übereinstimmen" muss. Es ist auch einmal wieder keine offizielle Stellungnahme der Regierung oder des Militärs, sondern eines "Experten", in diesem Fall muss Pawel Solotarjow, Stellvertreter des Direktors des Instituts für USA und Kanada der Akademie der Wissenschaften Russlands, herhalten, der mit neuen Informationen aufwartet, die man glauben kann oder auch nicht und die etwas an die Geschichte der iranischen Revolutionsgarden erinnern, die im Dezember 2011 die US-Superdrohne RQ-170 Sentinel gehackt und mit minimalen Schäden zum Landen gebracht haben wollen.
> [...]


----------



## AMD4EVA (26. April 2014)

> Lawrow erklärte, der Westen müsse die Verantwortung für diejenigen übernehmen, die er an die Macht gebracht habe


 genau so soll es auch sein

aber der rest ist mehr abwertend geschrieben,
mit objektiv hat der artikel nicht soviel zu tun, wenigstens ein wenig mehr als ntv usw.

klar doch der super obama wird öffentlich zugeben das die crew den dienst quitiert,
na wie lange wäre die usa dann noch die schein weltmacht 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bei uns in der kaserne gibt es dokumente von der EU,
die z.b. beschreiben ein aktueller chineschischer prototyp zerstörer mit einer verdrängung von nur 6000t,
kann theoretisch und sehr wahrscheinlich auch praktisch die zumwalt klasse der usa platt machen 
(verdrängung 14 500t, auslieferung ende 2014 bzw 1 quartal 2015)

wunder ist das ja eig keines, den die usa hat bei kriegstechnik doch seit eh und je das bedürfniss,
99% raus zu posaunen wie geil sie doch sind


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. April 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zu dem _angeblich gestörten_ Zerstörer: "Eine recht originelle Demonstration" | Telepolis
> Besonderes Schmankerl:



...und?
Glaubst du wirklich, dass das der Beweis dafür ist, dass die russische Version deiner Geschichte nicht stimmt??? 

Ich werte solche Informationen normalerweise nicht.
....aber ich helfe gerne, die "Fakten" richtig einzuordnen. 

Zunächst einmal finde ich es interessant, dass dieser "kleine" Zwischenfall so viel Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien findet. 
Die amerikanische Luftwaffe hat schon häufig Schiffe und U-Boote Russlands um- und überflogen, es hat die westliche Presse nicht gekümmert.

a.)Frage dich einmal, was hat Russland davon, zu behaupten, sie könnten einen US-Zerstörer lahm legen.? 
1. Es könnte wahr sein
2. Sie könnten ihre Kampffähigkeit als "Regionalmacht" darstellen (unrealistisch, da die USA es ja besser wissen müsste)
3. Sie wollen Angst und Schrecken verbreiten (womit? Wenn sie den Kreuzer gar nicht lahm legen konnten)
4. Sie können ihrem eigenen Volk durch solche "Heldentaten" Mut machen und die Angst vor der USA nehmen

b.)Frage dich mal, was die USA davon hätte, wenn der Vorfall wahr wäre, zuzugeben, dass  Russland ihren Zerstörer lahm gelegt hat.?

c.)Frage dich mal bitte, warum die USA als "Supermacht"  so viel Wert darauf legt, klarzustellen, dass sie zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Kontrolle über ihren Zerstörer hatte.

d.)Frage dich mal, ob bei uns nicht die Panik ausbrechen würde, wenn die von den USA verspottete "Regionalmacht" ihnen doch ebenbürtig ist.?

e.)Frage dich mal, warum das US-Raketenabwehrsystem in den osteuropäischen Ländern dazu dienen soll, mögliche *iranische* Atomraketen abzuschießen. ? Die USA behaupten dies weiterhin (steht in deiner Quelle)

Ich bin auf deine Antworten gespannt! 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> "Terroristen" ist ja leider seit 12,5 Jahren ein sehr weit gefasster  Begriff. Aber im Einsatz gegen _paramilitärische Einheiten_, _die Städte  besetzen_, _einen Krieg_ bis auf den letzten Mann versprechen und -so  zumindest die Radionachrichten vor 1-2 Tagen- damit _drohen, Zivilisten  in großer Zahl zu ermorden_, sollten die ein Flugblatt bei sich tragen,  würde auch die deutsche Polizei sehr schnell Amtshilfe von der  Bundeswehr einfordern. Gegen_ bewaffnete Aufständische_ _*darf*_ die im_  Extremfall _schließlich auch innerhalb der Grenzen eingesetzt werden -  ebenso, wie wenn die Grenzen in Gefahr sind. Und dass sind sie wohl,  wenn jemand einen neuen, selbstverwalteten Staat auf heimischen Boden  ausrufen würde.


*Wortspiele sind doch immer wieder nett*. 
Diese "Bezeichnungen" werten, begründen aber nichts!
Das mit dem Flugblatt und den Drohungen...., wäre doch ganz toll, wenn du die ganze Geschichte davon hier in diesem Thread posten würdest! 
Man könnte ohne nähre Infos sonst falsche Schlüsse ziehen. 

Wenn der Westen sich nicht in die inneren Angelegenheiten der friedlichen Ukraine eingemischt hätte, eine Oposition in der Ukraine aufgebaut hätte und diese, weil Janukowitsch das Assiziierungsabkommen nicht unterzeichnen wollte, in diesen Putsch geführt hätte, einen vom Volk gewählten Präsidenten gestürzt hätten und diese ihnen hörige Regierung steuern würde, wäre die UKRAINE NOCH IMMER FRIEDLICH UND ES WÄRE NIEMAND GETÖTET WORDEN!
*Also eine Okkupation durch den Westen insbesondere der USA*!
Wenn ein Land okkupiert wird und die Bewohner sich dagegen wehren, und genau das geschieht gerade in der Ostukraine, sind sie normalerweise Helden, die ihre Heimat verteidigen. 
Was ist daran so schlimm, dass sie einen neuen selbstverwalteten Staat ausrufen wollen? Sie verzichten damit auf große Teile ihres Heimatlandes, geben es sozusagen kampflos den Okkupanten und vermeiden damit Blutvergießen.

Peinlich ist nur, dass der Westen eigentlich genau vorher wusste, dass die Ostukraine nicht prowestlich gesinnt ist und die ganzen Versprechen über "Sicherheit, Demokratie und Wohlstand" eine Farce sind.
*Wir sind die Täter und wir haben Blut an unseren Händen und mit jedem Überfall auf die Ostukrainer wird es mehr!* 

Die Putschistenregierung in Kiew hat nur eine Minderheit der Ukrainer hinter sich. Wir schrieben schon darüber. Weil sie durch Putsch, Gewalt und Mord an die Macht kam, hat sie kein Recht, mit Panzern, Luftwaffe und Nazitrupps die Ostukrainer zu unterjochen, zu ermorden und einzuschüchtern!




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thread hier findest du regelmäßig Links zu russischen  Nachrichtenportalen, die sich explizit darauf spezialisiert haben, die  allerschönste russische Sicht der Dinge zu verbreiten. (nett war z.B.  der erst kürzlich verlinkte Artikel, dem zu Folge ein russisches  ECM-Flugzeug die "neueste" amerikanische Technik gestört hat. *Ich weiß  zwar nicht, was das mit der Ukraine zu tun hatte*, aber es ist  praktischerweise ein Thema, zu dem es klare technische Fakten gibt: Die  dem Russland-orientierten Leser als "high-tech" präsentierten AEGIS  Kreuzer sind seit Ende der 70er im Einsatz, selbst das konkret betroffen  Schiff wurde vor über 20 Jahren entworfen...)




Warum befand sich der US-Zerstörer im Schwarzen Meer???
Hat das nicht zufällig etwas mit den Interessen der USA an der Ukraine zu tun?
Normalerweise hat der da doch wohl nichts zu suchen. 

"das konkret betroffen  Schiff wurde vor über 20 Jahren *entworfen*"
Das russische Kampfflugzeug wurde vor 47 Jahren *entworfen* und ging vor 40 Jahren in Serie. 
Da Militärtechnik von Zeit zu Zeit verbessert, erneuert und gewartet wird, ist es fragwürdig, die Einschätzung der Kampffähigkeit nur vom Baujahr abzuleiten.


----------



## D00msday (26. April 2014)

Warum merkt eigentlich niemand, dass sich hier gerade 2 verschiedene Geschichten miteinander vermischen? Ursprünglich ging es darum, dass Demonstranten die ursprüngliche Regierung gestürzt haben, weil deren "Vertreter" ein Pro-"UDSSR" war und alles dafür getan hat, um "Pustin" das Arschloch zu lecken und ihm die Zunge bis in den Dickdarm gerammt hat, da das Volk früher schon zur EU gehören wollte, aber die Regierung dies nicht zulassen wollte. Jedoch sind die Demonstrationen nicht friedlich ausgegangen, weil wie überall auf der Welt immer irgendwelche mindergenbemittelten Menschenaffen auf die Polizei los gehen, einfach nur um ihrer Blödheit vollen Lauf zu lassen. Der Virus "Pustin" hat diesen Umstand benutzt, um die Ukraine mit aller Macht zurück zu erobern. Die Ukraine gehörte rein geographisch gesehen schon immer zu Europa und wurde lediglich von Russland annektiert. Ukraine war also bis vor kurzem noch ein sog. Marionettenstaat. Er versucht hier also nur mal wieder seinen Kastenarsch über den des Volkes zu heben, um Russland unter Gewalt fett bleiben zu lassen.

Wenn verblödete, prügelnde und zerstörende Banden draußen ihr Unwesen treiben und die Einwohner und friedlichen Bürger bedrohen und Polizisten bekämpfen, die uns und andere schützen sollen, dann erschieße ich höchstpersönlich und mit einem glücklichen Gesicht diese nichtsnutzigen Viecher, weil ich der Welt etwas gutes getan habe und dafür wieder ein paar Münder mehr gestopft werden können. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Polizei bei Ausschreitungen sowieso scharf schießen dürfen, dann würden es sich Vollidioten in Zukunft zwei mal überlegen, ob sie Kacke bauen und es wäre nie dazu gekommen, dass "Pustin" seine Armee-Karte ausspielt - dann hätte er nämlich mit einer besseren Lüge ankommen müssen.

Die Polizei dient dem Volk genau wie es ein Mensch auf einem Regierungsstuhl macht, nicht anders herum. Wenn "Pustin" seine Scheinmacht vor den Vereinten Nationen ausspielt, obwohl er sich dies nicht leisten kann, dann wird es wohl oder übel Zeit ihm und seinem Gefolge die Wahrheit um die Ohren zu klatschen, wenn er ständig mit seiner Bande angibt. Und dieses Mal ist es dann wirklich ein Weltkrieg, denn dann hat er einfach mal die komplette UN mit 192 Staaten vor sich und ein einzelner Mensch allein reicht schon aus, um ihn und jeden ins Grab zu bringen, der den Weltfrieden bedroht. Ich sag nur viel Spaß...

Harte worte, einfache Wahrheit.

PS:
Und dieses blöde Gelaber von wegen Propaganda-Bla aus dem Westen und so ist völliger Dünnschiss! Klar sagen die Medien auch mal Dinge die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen und Regierungen versuchen Einzelheiten zu verschleiern, aber ständig auf der USA rumzuhacken und jede wilde bescheuerte Verschwörungstheorie  zu glauben ist genauso dämlich wie mit dem Kopf gegen eine Wand zu rennen. Kein Wunder, dass es der Sapiens nie zu etwas bringen wird, wenn sich Dummheit fortpflanzt...


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

Na warten wir mal ab, wie es jetzt mit den festgehaltenen OSZE-Beobachtern weiter geht.

Wenn dahinter tatsächlich eine False-Flag-Operation der Amerikaner steckt, dürften die Jungs kaum lebend wieder auf der Bildfläche auftauchen, um ihre Entführer identifizieren zu können.

Eigentlich hätte man Russland in diese OSZE-Aktion mit einbinden müssen.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und?
> Glaubst du wirklich, dass das der Beweis dafür ist, dass die russische Version deiner Geschichte nicht stimmt???


 Dein ganzer Text steht und fällt unter anderem damit, dass derjenige der das geschrieben hat, nicht nur kein Vertreter der russischen Regierung ist, sondern das ganze auch als "Meinungen"(!) gekennzeichnet wurde. Der Mann hat also schlicht und ergreifend den Baghdad Bob gegeben, die "_ruhmreiche_" russische Armee bejubelt und behauptet, dass die amerikanischen Soldaten schon beim bloßen Anblick dieser, den Dienst quittieren. Die Information über die angebliche Quittierung des Dienstes einiger Soldaten, ist, wie auch im verlinkten Artikel erwähnt, von einer amerikanischen Seite gekommen, die auf der selben Stufe wie Alex Jones mit seinen infowars ist (auf die man dort übrigens gerne und oft verlinkt). Also weder verifizierbar noch glaubwürdig, sondern voll von Verschwörungstheorien, Pseudowissenschaft, Esoterik und irrationalen Überzeugungssystemen. Da bietet, wie schon so oft, das Benny Hill Theme bedeutend mehr Inhalt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat der da doch wohl nichts zu suchen.


 Und auf welcher rechtlicher Grundlage darf dieses amerikanische Kriegsschiff nicht ins Schwarze Meer oder hat dort allgemein nichts zu suchen? Es ist nicht das erste amerikanische Kriegsschiff welches im Schwarzen Meer unterwegs war und mir wäre neu, dass das Schwarze Meer einzig und allein Russland gehört. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> c.)Frage dich mal bitte, warum die  USA als "Supermacht"  so viel Wert darauf legt, klarzustellen, dass  sie zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Kontrolle über ihren Zerstörer hatte.


 Weil Russland ansonsten ein (amerikanisches) Kriegsschiff in  internationalen Gewässern bzw. in den Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten  des Schwarzen Meeres angegriffen hätte. Ob solch ein Angriff nun mittels  Bordwaffen oder elektronischen Mitteln erfolgt, ist für soetwas nicht  ausschlaggebend. Oder anders gesagt: Die USA wären von Russland, mit  denen sie sich nicht im Krieg befinden, in internationalen  Gewässern bzw. in Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten angegriffen worden. Die  Reaktion darauf kann man sich mit Sicherheit denken. Da wären die paar  Sanktiönchen die bis jetzt verhangen wurden, Pipifax.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die USA behaupten dies weiterhin (steht in deiner Quelle)


Man  hat Russland, seit dem das Projekt unter Bush ins Rollen gebracht  wurde, mehrfach Angebote zur Zusammenarbeit und Kooperation auf diesem  Gebiet gemacht, welche jedesmal von Seiten Russlands abgelehnt wurden.


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> ...Weil Russland ansonsten ein (amerikanisches) Kriegsschiff in  internationalen Gewässern bzw. in den Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten  des Schwarzen Meeres angegriffen hätte. Ob solch ein Angriff nun mittels  Bordwaffen oder elektronischen Mitteln erfolgt, ist für soetwas nicht  ausschlaggebend. Oder anders gesagt: Die USA wären von Russland, mit  denen sie sich nicht im Krieg befinden, in internationalen  Gewässern bzw. in Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten angegriffen worden. Die  Reaktion darauf kann man sich mit Sicherheit denken. Da wären die paar  Sanktiönchen die bis jetzt verhangen wurden, Pipifax...


 
Genau das würde genau ins Konzept der Amerikaner passen, um Russland international als Aggressor darstellen zu können.

Welchen Grund hätte die Aktion mit dem Zerstörer im Schwarzen Meer sonst?

Strategisch ansonsten völlig bedeutungslos, die Russen könnten zu jeder Zeit jeden maritimen Aufmarsch im Schwarzen Meer aus dem Wasser pusten.


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Na warten wir mal ab, wie es jetzt mit den festgehaltenen OSZE-Beobachtern weiter geht.
> 
> Wenn dahinter tatsächlich* eine False-Flag-Operation der Amerikaner steckt*, dürften die Jungs kaum lebend wieder auf der Bildfläche auftauchen, um ihre Entführer identifizieren zu können.
> 
> Eigentlich hätte man Russland in diese OSZE-Aktion mit einbinden müssen.


 
Ich glaube das Gerücht hat sich gegessen. Journalisten von Reuters haben die Entführer ans Telefon bekommen, die osze-Mitarbeiter werden vorerst verhört --> da sie den Verdacht hegen, die OSZE wurde auf eine Spionagereise geschickt.
Laut eigener Aussage halten die Entführer die Mitarbeiter so lange fest, bis ein Tauschhandel zu Stande kommt. (Eintausch gegen gefangene Pro Russische....."Protestanten"^^)


----------



## Speed4Fun (26. April 2014)

Ok, dann war es ein Gerücht.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. April 2014)

Zu der Mär, der Westen hätte den Russen einen blockfreien "Osten" versprochen, gibt es einen sehr interessanten Artikel in der NZZ :
Russland und die Nato: Die Mythen und Legenden wuchern - Auslandnachrichten Nachrichten - NZZ.ch

Verschwörungsfans/Thruther-Anhänger/ Systemmedien-Untersteller/ Autoritätsfans/ Querfrontstrategen/ etc. werden wohl ihre Brille nicht absetzen können.

Für die Großrußlandfans hier noch ein bissel Satire :
Soviet Pony March - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Warum merkt eigentlich niemand, dass sich hier gerade 2 verschiedene Geschichten miteinander vermischen?



Was gibt es da zu "merken"? Die pro-Putin-Fraktion versucht systematisch, ein Unrecht durch Vergleich/Themenvermischung mit nicht nur einem, sondern diversen anderen Unrechten (oder auch nicht) zu legitimieren, ja gar zwingend erforderlichen Handlung hochzustilisieren und der Rest guckt sich systematisch Einzelfälle an, hat aber nicht wirklich was dazu zu sagen, weil es wenig Fakten gibt und keine Gegenseite, die an einer objektiven Diskussion interessiert wäre.




Poulton schrieb:


> Dein ganzer Text steht und fällt unter anderem damit, dass derjenige der das geschrieben hat, nicht nur kein Vertreter der russischen Regierung ist, sondern das ganze auch als "Meinungen"(!) gekennzeichnet wurde.



Vom "ganzen Text" muss man da nicht einmal sprechen. Gut möglich, dass ein ECM-Flugzeug der Russen erfolgreich das Radar eines amerikanischen Zerstörers gestört hat. Das ist nun wirklich nicht die allerneueste Idee und große Nachrichtenagenturen vermeiden es für gewöhnlich, Geschichten komplett zu erfinden. Der Witz ist halt nur, was man alles drum fabuliert, um diese alberne ""Macht""demonstration (mit Machts hats nicht zu tun - in einem echten Konflikt hätte man den Störer auf diese Entfernung einfach runtergeholt) zu einem großartigen Erfolg hochzustilisieren. Genaueste Wirkungsbeschreibung auf einzelne Bordsysteme? Klar, Ria Novosti war vor Ort. Personalentscheidungen der US-Armee? Werden immer mitten im Einsatz getroffen und dann an die Tür genagelt. Und eben die "High Tech"-Geschichte, dabei sollte AEGIS spätestens seit einem gewissen Zwischenfall im persischen Golf jedem ein Begriff sein.



> Weil Russland ansonsten ein (amerikanisches) Kriegsschiff in  internationalen Gewässern bzw. in den Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten  des Schwarzen Meeres angegriffen hätte. Ob solch ein Angriff nun mittels  Bordwaffen oder elektronischen Mitteln erfolgt, ist für soetwas nicht  ausschlaggebend.



Störung von Radiofrequenzen ist kein Angriff, das wäre somit ein sehr großer Unterschied 





ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Verschwörungsfans/Thruther-Anhänger/ Systemmedien-Untersteller/ Autoritätsfans/ Querfrontstrategen/ etc. werden wohl ihre Brille nicht absetzen können.



Wer die Medienlandschaft streng nach "bestätigt meine Meinung, ist richtig" und "widerspricht meiner Meinung, lügt" sortiert, wird seine Meinung nie ändern.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu "merken"? Die pro-Putin-Fraktion versucht systematisch, ein* Unrecht *durch Vergleich/Themenvermischung *mit* nicht nur einem, sondern *diversen anderen Unrechten *(oder auch nicht) zu legitimieren, ja gar zwingend erforderlichen Handlung hochzustilisieren und der Rest guckt sich systematisch Einzelfälle an, hat aber nicht wirklich was dazu zu sagen, weil es wenig Fakten gibt und keine Gegenseite, die an einer objektiven Diskussion interessiert wäre.



Eine Pro-Putin-Fraktion??? 
Hier? Wo? Wer?

Echt? *Welches Unrecht versuchen die mit diversen anderen Unrechten zu legitimieren?
*


			
				Seite 96 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum merkt eigentlich niemand, dass sich hier gerade 2 verschiedene Geschichten miteinander vermischen?* ... um "Pustin" das Arschloch zu lecken und ihm die Zunge bis in den Dickdarm gerammt hat ....... mindergenbemittelten Menschenaffen ..... um ihrer Blödheit vollen Lauf zu lassen. Der Virus "Pustin" ....... Kastenarsch..... verblödete, prügelnde und zerstörende Banden ..... dann erschieße ich höchstpersönlich und mit einem glücklichen Gesicht diese nichtsnutzigen Viecher,.... Vollidioten .... Kacke ..... um ihn und jeden ins Grab zu bringen ....dieses blöde Gelaber ..... völliger Dünnschiss! ..... bescheuerte ....... dämlich ....... wenn sich Dummheit fortpflanzt...*



Zu welcher "Fraktion" gehört eigentlich das hier??? 

*Ich glaube nicht, dass solche vulgären, perversen Hasstiraden in diesem Forum etwas zu suchen haben!*





			
				Poulton schrieb:
			
		

> Dein ganzer Text steht und fällt unter anderem damit, dass derjenige der das geschrieben hat, nicht nur kein Vertreter der russischen Regierung ist, sondern das ganze auch als "Meinungen"(!) gekennzeichnet wurde. Der Mann hat also schlicht und ergreifend den Baghdad Bob gegeben, die "ruhmreiche" russische Armee bejubelt und behauptet, dass die amerikanischen Soldaten schon beim bloßen Anblick dieser, den Dienst quittieren. Die Information über die angebliche Quittierung des Dienstes einiger Soldaten, ist, wie auch im verlinkten Artikel erwähnt, von einer amerikanischen Seite gekommen, die auf der selben Stufe wie Alex Jones mit seinen infowars ist (auf die man dort übrigens gerne und oft verlinkt). Also weder verifizierbar noch glaubwürdig, sondern voll von Verschwörungstheorien, Pseudowissenschaft, Esoterik und irrationalen Überzeugungssystemen. Da bietet, wie schon so oft, das Benny Hill Theme bedeutend mehr Inhalt.


???
*Du *fandest dieses Thema interessant genug und brachtest diesen Artikel in dieses Forum.
Dein Artikel enthält keine bedeutsame Fakten und erzählt nur von Gerüchten.* Damit wurde allerdings auch kein Beweis erbracht, ob diese Gerüchte stimmen oder nicht!*
Ich habe nichts gewertet! Wie kann da "mein ganzer Text fallen"?.. der *nur* eine Anregung zu* selbständigem* Denken ist. 



			
				Poulton schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf welcher rechtlicher Grundlage darf dieses amerikanische  Kriegsschiff nicht ins Schwarze Meer oder hat dort allgemein nichts zu  suchen? Es ist nicht das erste amerikanische Kriegsschiff welches im  Schwarzen Meer unterwegs war und mir wäre neu, dass das Schwarze Meer  einzig und allein Russland gehört.


Ich kann deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen. 
*Es ging um die Frage*,  ob dieser US-Zerstörer/Kampfflugzeugzwischenfall etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun hat.




> Weil Russland ansonsten ein (amerikanisches) Kriegsschiff in  internationalen Gewässern bzw. in den Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten des  Schwarzen Meeres angegriffen hätte. Ob solch ein Angriff nun mittels  Bordwaffen oder elektronischen Mitteln erfolgt, ist für soetwas nicht  ausschlaggebend. Oder anders gesagt: Die USA wären von Russland, mit  denen sie sich nicht im Krieg befinden, in internationalen Gewässern  bzw. in Gewässern von Anreinerstaaten angegriffen worden. Die Reaktion  darauf kann man sich mit Sicherheit denken. Da wären die paar  Sanktiönchen die bis jetzt verhangen wurden, Pipifax.


*Ist das so?* Normalerweise gibt man doch keine Statements, wenn nichts passiert ist.




ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Zu der Mär, der Westen hätte den Russen einen  blockfreien "Osten" versprochen, gibt es einen sehr interessanten  Artikel in der NZZ :
> Russland  und die Nato: Die Mythen und Legenden wuchern - Auslandnachrichten  Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
> 
> Verschwörungsfans/Thruther-Anhänger/  Systemmedien-Untersteller/ Autoritätsfans/ Querfrontstrategen/ etc.  werden wohl ihre Brille nicht absetzen können.
> ...



Tja...
Es ist immer wieder *interessant*, was sich hier Einige in ihrer Freizeit so alles anschauen und für *informativ wertvoll* erachten. 

Egal wie gerne du es dir wünschst, du kannst *die geschichtlichen Fakten* nicht ändern! 



Spoiler



DER SPIEGEL 48/2009 : DER SPIEGEL*48/2009 - Absurde Vorstellung

*ZEITGESCHICHTE*

*Absurde Vorstellung*

Von Klußmann, Uwe; Schepp, Matthias; Wiegrefe, Klaus
*Russlands Präsident Medwedew wirft dem Westen  Wortbruch vor. Die Nato-Osterweiterung verstoße gegen Zusagen, die 1990  in den Verhandlungen zur deutschen Einheit gegeben worden seien.  Dokumente aus westlichen Archiven stützen den russischen Verdacht.*
             Niemand in Russland kann seiner Wut  über die Erweiterung der Nato nach Osten vor Millionenpublikum so  ungestüm freien Lauf lassen wie Wiktor Baranez. Der Starkommentator der  Boulevardzeitung "Komsomolskaja prawda" ("Wahrheit der Komsomolzen")  wettert gern gegen das "heimtückische und draufgängerische" westliche  Militärbündnis. Russland müsse endlich aufhören, die Nato als Partner zu  sehen.
Warum über gemeinsame Manöver nachdenken, wenn man  betrogen worden sei? Die Nato "hat sich mit ihren Kanonen bis an unsere  Staatsgrenzen vorgebohrt", schreibt der Oberst a. D., der unter Boris  Jelzin Sprecher des Verteidigungsministers war. Und zwar entgegen allen  Versprechungen, die im Prozess der deutschen Einigung gemacht worden  seien.
In Moskau herrscht quer durch alle politischen Lager, von  den Nationalpatrioten über die Kommunisten bis zur Putin-Partei "Einiges  Russland", ein politischer Konsens: Der Westen habe sein Wort gebrochen  und Russland, als es schwach war, über den Tisch gezogen.
Als  Präsident Dmitrij Medwedew den SPIEGEL Anfang November in seiner  Residenz vor den Toren Moskaus empfing, klagte er darüber, dass es nach  dem Fall der Mauer nicht gelungen sei, "Russlands Platz in Europa neu zu  definieren". Was habe Russland erhalten? "Nichts von dem, was uns  zugesichert worden ist: dass die Nato nicht endlos nach Osten erweitert  wird und unsere Interessen stets berücksichtigt werden".
Über die  Frage, was Moskau 1990 tatsächlich versprochen wurde, tobt ein  historischer Streit mit tiefgreifenden Konsequenzen für das künftige  Verhältnis Russlands zum Westen. Aber was ist die Wahrheit?
Die  Versionen der Akteure laufen quer durch alle Lager. Natürlich habe es  eine Zusage gegeben, die Nato "keinen Daumen breit Richtung Osten  auszuweiten", sagt heute in Moskau Michail Gorbatschow, der damalige  sowjetische Staatschef. Sein früherer Außenminister Eduard Schewardnadse  im georgischen Tiflis hingegen erzählt, man habe vom Westen nichts  Derartiges bekommen. Schon eine  Auflösung des Warschauer Paktes, des  östlichen Militärbündnisses, "lag außerhalb unserer Vorstellungswelt".
James  Baker, Schewardnadses US-Kollege von 1990, bestreitet schon seit Jahren  eine Absprache; der damalige US-Botschafter in Moskau, Jack Matlock,  hingegen sagt, Moskau habe eine "eindeutige Zusage" bekommen.  Hans-Dietrich Genscher wiederum, 1990 Chef im Bonner Auswärtigen Amt,  verneint genau das.
Der SPIEGEL hat mit zahlreichen Beteiligten  gesprochen und vor allem britische und deutsche Dokumente gesichtet.  Danach kann es keinen Zweifel geben, dass der Westen alles getan hat,  den Sowjets den Eindruck zu vermitteln, eine Nato-Mitgliedschaft von  Ländern wie Polen, Ungarn oder der CSSR sei ausgeschlossen.
So  sprach Genscher am 10. Februar 1990 zwischen 16 und 18.30 Uhr mit  Schewardnadse, und der bis vor kurzem geheim gehaltene deutsche Vermerk  hält fest:
"BM (Bundesminister): Uns sei bewusst, dass die  Zugehörigkeit eines vereinten Deutschlands zur Nato komplizierte Fragen  aufwerfe. Für uns stehe aber fest: Die Nato werde sich nicht nach Osten  ausdehnen." Und da es in dem Gespräch vor allem um die DDR ging, fügte  Genscher ausdrücklich hinzu: "Was im Übrigen die Nichtausdehnung der  Nato anbetreffe, so gelte dieses ganz generell."
Schewardnadse antwortete, er glaube "allen Worten des BM".
1990  war das Jahr der großen Verhandlungen. Washington, Moskau, London,  Bonn, Paris, Warschau, Ost-Berlin und viele andere stritten um die  deutsche Einheit, um eine umfassende europäische Abrüstung und eine neue  Charta der KSZE, der Konferenz über Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in  Europa. Die Sowjets drängten darauf, möglichst alles schriftlich zu  fixieren, selbst wenn es "nur" um das Schicksal sowjetischer  Soldatenfriedhöfe in Ostdeutschland ging. Doch ausgerechnet zum Thema  Ausdehnung der Nato nach Osteuropa findet sich in den zahlreichen  Abkommen kein Wort.
Moskau könne keine Ansprüche erheben, argumentiert deshalb die westliche Seite. Schließlich habe man nichts unterschrieben.
Hart, aber auch fair?
Anfang  1990 war die Sowjetunion noch eine Weltmacht, deren Truppen an der Elbe  standen, und in Ost-Berlin regierte der frühere Dresdner  SED-Bezirkschef Hans Modrow. Doch der Zusammenbruch des ostdeutschen  Staates war abzusehen.
Die Bonner Verbündeten in Paris, London und  Washington trieb die Frage um, ob ein geeintes Deutschland bereits  Mitglied der Nato sein könne oder - wie schon zuvor in der Geschichte -  eine Schaukelpolitik zwischen Ost und West verfolgen werde.
Genscher  wollte diese Unsicherheit beenden, und so bekannte er sich am 31.  Januar in Tutzing in einer großen Rede zum Westen. Deshalb solle auch  ein geeintes Deutschland der Allianz angehören.
Doch wie konnte  man die sowjetische Führung für eine solche Lösung gewinnen? "Ich wollte  ihnen über die Hürde helfen", sagt Genscher heute. Also versprach der  Bonner Außenminister in Tutzing, "eine Ausdehnung des Nato-Territoriums  nach Osten, das heißt näher an die Grenzen der Sowjetunion heran", werde  es nicht geben. Ostdeutschland sollte nicht in die mi-
litärischen Strukturen der Nato einbezogen werden und den Ländern Osteuropas die Tür zum Bündnis verschlossen bleiben.
Genscher erinnerte sich, was 1956 beim Ungarn-Aufstand passiert war. Teile der Aufständischen hatten verkündet, sie woll-
ten  dem westlichen Bündnis beitreten, und Moskau damit den Vorwand für ein  militärisches Eingreifen geliefert. Bonns Außenminister wollte  Gorbatschow signalisieren, dass er eine solche Entwicklung im roten  Imperium nicht zu fürchten brauchte. Der Westen wolle den Wandel mit der  Sowjetunion gestalten - und nicht gegen sie.
Der Genscher-Plan,  der in Tutzing verkündet wurde, war weder mit dem Kanzler noch mit den  Verbündeten abgestimmt, um deren Unterstützung der Mann aus Halle in den  folgenden Tagen warb.
Der Außenminister habe sich in jener Zeit  mit "der Vorsicht eines Rieseninsekts bewegt, das mit seinen vielen  Fühlern das Umfeld abtastet, bereit, zurückzuzucken, wenn es Widerstand  spürt", schrieb später Genschers Bürochef Frank Elbe.
US-Außenminister  Baker, ein pragmatischer Texaner, "erwärmte sich sofort für den  Vorschlag". Am 2. Februar saßen die beiden Außenminister in Bakers  Arbeitszimmer in Washington vor dem Kamin, legten die Jacketts ab und  die Beine hoch und diskutierten den Lauf der Welt. Rasch herrschte  Einigkeit. Keine Nato-Ausdehnung nach Osten. "Das war völlig klar",  berichtet Elbe.
Kurz darauf schloss sich der britische  Außenminister Douglas Hurd dem deutsch-amerikanischen Konsens an.  Genscher war gegenüber dem vergleichsweise deutschfreundlichen Briten  ungewöhnlich offen, als sie sich am 6. Februar 1990 in Bonn trafen. Das  zeigt ein bislang unbekanntes Dokument aus dem Auswärtigen Amt. In  Ungarn standen die ersten freien Wahlen an, und der Bonner Außenminister  erklärte, die Sowjetunion "brauche die Sicherheit, dass Ungarn bei  einem Regierungswechsel nicht Teil des westlichen Bündnisses werde". Das  müsse man dem Kreml zusichern. Hurd stimmte zu.
Doch war an eine  Zusage mit Ewigkeitswert gedacht? Offenbar nicht, denn als die beiden  Kollegen über Polen sprachen, meinte Genscher den britischen Akten  zufolge, falls Warschau eines Tages den Warschauer Pakt verlasse, müsse  Moskau die Gewissheit haben, dass Polen "nicht am nächsten Tag der Nato  beitritt". Den Beitritt mit einem zeitlichen Abstand  scheint Genscher  hingegen nicht ausgeschlossen zu haben.
Es lag nahe, dass Genscher  seine Ideen nun in Moskau präsentieren würde. Er war der dienstälteste  westliche Außenminister, sein Verhältnis zu Gorbatschow und  Schewardnadse ungewöhnlich gut, besser als das Helmut Kohls, und es war  seine Initiative. Doch Baker wollte das Thema bei seiner nächsten  Moskau-Reise lieber selbst ansprechen.
Unumstritten ist, was der  US-Außenminister am 9. Februar 1990 im prachtvollen Katharinensaal des  Kreml erklärte. Das Bündnis werde seinen Einflussbereich "nicht einen  Inch weiter nach Osten ausdehnen", falls die Sowjets der  Nato-Mitgliedschaft eines geeinten Deutschland zustimmten. Darüber werde  man nachdenken, meinte Gorbatschow und fügte hinzu, ganz gewiss sei  eine "Expansion der Nato-Zone inakzeptabel".
Auch 20 Jahre später  reagiert Gorbatschow noch empört, wenn er auf diese Episode angesprochen  wird: "Man kann sich auf die amerikanischen Politiker nicht verlassen."  Denn Baker verbreitet inzwischen eine andere Lesart seines Auftritts.  Er habe 1990 doch nur über Ostdeutschland gesprochen, das eben einen  Sonderstatus im Bündnis erhalten sollte. Über mehr nicht.
Dabei  hatte Genscher einen Tag später im Gespräch mit Schewardnadse  seinerseits ausdrücklich auf Osteuropa Bezug genommen, schließlich  entsprach es der Logik der westlichen Position, auch über Osteuropa zu  reden.
Wenn man schon Ostdeutschland einen besonderen Status in  der Nato zuerkennen wollte, um die sowjetische Führung nicht zu  provozieren, dann musste die Zusage einer Nichterweiterung im Osten erst  recht Länder wie Ungarn, Polen und die CSSR einschließen, die direkt an  die Sowjetunion grenzten.
Als die westlichen Politiker einige  Wochen später wieder unter sich waren, redeten sie denn auch Tacheles,  wie aus einem jetzt zugänglich gewordenen Dokument des Auswärtigen Amtes  hervorgeht. Es sehe so aus, "als wollten sich zentraleuropäische  Staaten der Nato anschließen", meinte Baker. Das sei eine Frage "an der  wir gegenwärtig nicht rühren sollten", antwortete Genscher. Baker  stimmte zu.
Die Staatenlenker von damals sind heute ältere Herren,  bisweilen fällt die Erinnerung schwer, und natürlich wollen sie alle in  den Geschichtsbüchern gut dastehen. Gorbatschow will nicht derjenige  sein, der es damals versäumte, das Tor zur Osterweiterung der Nato fest  zu verschließen; Genscher und Baker wollen nicht den Vorwurf auf sich  ziehen, sie hätten mit Moskau über die Köpfe von Polen, Ungarn oder  Tschechen hinweggedealt. Und Schewardnadse sieht in der Erweiterung der  Nato schon lange "nichts Schreckliches" mehr. Kein Wunder, denn sein  Heimatland Georgien will Nato-Mitglied werden.
Damals war die  Interessenlage eine andere. Bonn und Washington planten, die deutsche  Einheit so schnell wie möglich voranzutreiben. Wenige Tage nach den  Gesprächen im Kreml trafen Genscher, Baker und Schewardnadse erneut  zusammen, dieses Mal gemeinsam und zudem noch mit allen Außenministern  der Nato- und der Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten.
Bei der  Abrüstungskonferenz im umgebauten ehemaligen Hauptbahnhof der  kanadischen Hauptstadt Ottawa saßen und standen auf den Korridoren und  in den Nebenzimmern die beiden deutschen Außenminister - für die DDR  noch der Honecker-Mann Oskar Fischer - mit den Kollegen der vier  Siegermächte des Zweiten Weltkriegs und berieten in diversen  Konstellationen den weiteren Lauf der deutschen Dinge. Am Ende stand  fest: Die äußeren Aspekte der Einheit wie die Bündnisfrage oder die  Größe der Bundeswehr sollten in sogenannten Zwei-plus-Vier-Verhandlungen  geklärt werden.
Genscher sagt heute, alles Wichtige hätte in  diesem Forum thematisiert werden müssen, und dort sei über einen  Ausschluss einer Nato-Mitgliedschaft der Osteuropäer  nie gesprochen  worden, was die Beteiligten durchweg bestätigen.
Und Genschers Äußerungen gegenüber Schewardnadse am 10. Februar 1990?
Das  sei "ein Abtasten" vor den eigentlichen Verhandlungen gewesen, um  herauszufinden, wie Moskau in der Bündnisfrage stand und ob es  Spielräume gab. Mehr nicht.
Das ist die offizielle Position. Aber nicht die einzige.
Ein  Diplomat des deutschen Außenamts sagt, natürlich habe es einen Konsens  beider Seiten gegeben. In der Tat: Die Sowjets hätten sich wohl kaum auf  die Zweiplus-Vier-Verhandlungen eingelassen, wenn sie gewusst hätten,  dass die Nato später Polen, Ungarn und andere Länder Osteuropas  aufnehmen würde.
Auch so waren die Verhandlungen mit Gorbatschow  schwierig; immer wieder beteuerten westliche Politiker, man werde aus  der Lage "keine einseitigen Vorteile ziehen" (US-Präsident George Bush),  und es werde "keine Verschiebung des Kräfteverhältnisses" zwischen Ost  und West geben (Genscher). Zumindest auf den Geist der Absprachen von  1990 könnte sich Russland heute mit einigem Recht berufen.
Ende  Mai 1990 stimmte Gorbatschow schließlich der Bündnismitgliedschaft eines  geeinten Deutschlands zu. Aber warum ließen sich Gorbatschow und  Schewardnadse die Zusagen nicht schriftlich geben, als sie noch alle  Trümpfe in der Hand hielten? Antwort des einst mächtigen  Generalsekretärs: "Anfang 1990 bestand noch der Warschauer Pakt. Allein  die Vorstellung, die Nato würde sich auf Länder dieses Bündnisses  ausdehnen, klang damals vollkommen absurd."
Manche westliche  Spitzenpolitiker gewannen den Eindruck, der Kreml-Chef und sein  Außenminister verweigerten sich der Realität und wollten den Niedergang  der Sowjetunion als Großmacht "nicht wahrhaben" (Baker).
Auf der  anderen Seite gehörte das Baltikum noch zur Sowjetunion; eine  Nato-Mitgliedschaft schien Lichtjahre entfernt. Und in manchen Teilen  Osteuropas waren friedensbewegte Dissidenten an der Macht wie Václav  Havel, der zunächst nicht nur den Warschauer Pakt, sondern am liebsten  auch die Nato aufgelöst hätte.
Keine osteuropäische Regierung  strebte in jener Frühphase in die Nato, und das westliche Bündnis dachte  nicht daran, neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen. Zu teuer, eine unnötige  Provokation Moskaus, und sollten im Fall des Falles französische,  italienische oder deutsche Soldaten ihr Leben für Polen und Ungarn  opfern?
Doch dann zerfiel 1991 die Sowjetunion; der Bosnien-Krieg  mit seinen hunderttausend Toten ließ überall die Angst vor einer  Balkanisierung Osteuropas ansteigen. Und in den USA suchte ab 1993 der  neue Präsident Bill Clinton nach einer neuen Aufgabe für das westliche  Bündnis.
Auf einmal wollten alle in die Nato, und bald wollte die Nato auch alle aufnehmen.
Der Streit um die Geschichte konnte beginnen. UWE KLUßMANN, MATTHIAS SCHEPP,
KLAUS WIEGREFE

* Im Februar 1990 in Moskau.


----------



## Poulton (27. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Du *fandest dieses Thema interessant genug und brachtest diesen Artikel in dieses Forum.


Das fette "Du" lassen wir mal. Wenn man den Beitrag von mir aufmerksam gelesen hätte, würde man feststellen, dass es eine Antwort auf einen Teil von ruyven_macaran Beitrag gewesen ist, wo es um russische Nachrichtenquellen geht, die die allerblumigsten Worte über Russlands Sicht der Dinge in die Welt posaunen und was die russische Armee doch angeblich alles kann.



> *Ist das so?* Normalerweise gibt man doch keine Statements, wenn nichts passiert ist.


Wenn man die Nachrichten verfolgt hätte oder zumindest nachträglich google bemüht, wüsste man, das in den Medien schon am 14.04.(!) etwas von einem russischen Kampfflugzeug zu lesen war, was ein amerikanisches Kriegsschiff im Schwarzen Meer umkreist hat. Am 21.04., also 7 Tage nach den Meldungen über die SU24 und die Donald Cook, hat dieser russische Schreiberling, in einem explizit als "Meinungen" bezeichneten Beitrag behauptet, dass dieses russische Kampfflugzeug die Systeme der Cook lahmgelegt hätte, und, das nachdem der Zerstörer einen rumänischen Hafen angelaufen hat, mehrere Soldaten den Dienst quittiert hätten. Richtige Beweise hat er nicht angeführt, nur, wie weiter vorne schon genannt, "_das hab ich mir eben aus den Hintern gezogen_" und so eine Truther-Seite und über die Informationsdichte von solchen Seiten braucht man ja nichts weiter zu sagen.
Der Beitrag von heise hat also nichts weiter gemacht, als diesen Meinungsbeitrag, der weltweit in der Trutherszene (und Konsorten) für bare Münze genommen wird, auf seinen Wahrheitsgehalt abzuklopfen und als das bezeichnet was er ist: heiße Luft und viel Fantasie.



> Ich habe nichts gewertet!


Deine ganze Fragestellung ist nicht frei von Wertungen, von daher brauchst du keine weiteren Strohmänner abzufackeln und die selbe Rhetorik wie Truther und Konsorten zu pflegen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (27. April 2014)

na wo kommen aufeinmal die nagel neuen M16A4 für das militär der ukranie her


laut einigen hier, wohl so in etwa:
die kisten haben sich in der usa abgesprochen das sie endlich neue beste freunde finden wollen, sind dann zum hafen gerutscht,
und kamen von alleine in der ukraine an


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> na wo kommen aufeinmal die nagel neuen M16A4 für das militär der ukranie her...


 
Als würden sich die Amerikaner die Möglichkeit entgehen lassen, an einem offenen Pulverfass zu zündeln...


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. April 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das fette "Du" lassen wir mal. Wenn man den Beitrag von mir aufmerksam gelesen hätte, würde man feststellen, dass es eine Antwort auf einen Teil von ruyven_macaran Beitrag gewesen ist, wo es um russische Nachrichtenquellen geht, die die allerblumigsten Worte über Russlands Sicht der Dinge in die Welt posaunen und was die russische Armee doch angeblich alles kann.
> 
> Wenn man die Nachrichten verfolgt hätte oder zumindest nachträglich google bemüht, wüsste man, das in den Medien schon am 14.04.(!) etwas von einem russischen Kampfflugzeug zu lesen war, was ein amerikanisches Kriegsschiff im Schwarzen Meer umkreist hat. Am 21.04., also 7 Tage nach den Meldungen über die SU24 und die Donald Cook, hat dieser russische Schreiberling, in einem explizit als "Meinungen" bezeichneten Beitrag behauptet, dass dieses russische Kampfflugzeug die Systeme der Cook lahmgelegt hätte, und, das nachdem der Zerstörer einen rumänischen Hafen angelaufen hat, mehrere Soldaten den Dienst quittiert hätten. Richtige Beweise hat er nicht angeführt, nur, wie weiter vorne schon genannt, "_das hab ich mir eben aus den Hintern gezogen_" und so eine Truther-Seite und über die Informationsdichte von solchen Seiten braucht man ja nichts weiter zu sagen.
> Der Beitrag von heise hat also nichts weiter gemacht, als diesen Meinungsbeitrag, der weltweit in der Trutherszene (und Konsorten) für bare Münze genommen wird, auf seinen Wahrheitsgehalt abzuklopfen und als das bezeichnet was er ist: heiße Luft und viel Fantasie.
> ...




Eine Antwort?  ruyven_macaran hatte keine Frage gestellt, sondern auf eine Frage geantwortet.
Du hast seine Ausführungen nur *ergänzen *wollen, aber keine russischen Nachrichtenquellen, sondern "westliche" gebracht.
Zur Erinnerung - es ging um russische Propaganda, dein "heise" Beitrag war ein Beispiel für westliche Propaganda. 

*Dein 2. Absatz macht deutlich, dass du meine Beiträge nicht verstanden hast!*
.....und über "Trutherszene", "Strohmänner abfackeln" etc. .... vergiss es! 
Danke für deine Aufklärungsarbeit, aber das es diesen Zwischenfall mit US-Zerstörer und Kampfflugzeug gab, stand nie zur Diskussion. 
Es ging immer darum, ob das Flugzeug die Systeme des US-Zerstörers wirklich gestört haben oder nicht!
Genau darauf bezogen sich meine Fragen an dich.
Da du eine andere Sicht auf diese Dinge hast als ich, wären deine Antworten und die Begründung interessant gewesen.
Übrigends sollte man sich viel öfter fragen, welchen Vorteil die eine oder andere Seite von einem "Zwischenfall" hat und welche Interessen damit verfolgt werden.
Meist erschließt sich dadurch schon der eigentliche Grund.


97 Seiten hat dieser Thread schon....

Wir verfolgen hier die Ereignisse in der Ukraine und wie sich alles zu einem Kräftemessen zwischen Russland und der Nato entwickelt.
Statt Deeskalation spitzt sich die Lage dort immer weiter zu. 

Ich verfolge auch hier im Forum eine Eskalation, die unter Erwachsenen, welche persönlich keinerlei Vorteile durch die Entwicklung der Ereignisse der Ukraine haben, völlig unverständlich ist!
Abgesehen vom unterschiedlichen Standpunkt oder vielleicht gerade deshalb sollte es uns hier doch möglich sein, Themen allseitig zu erörtern, zu informieren und zu werten!
Respekt, Achtung, Logik, Gesprächsbereitschaft, Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit sollte man schon von Diskussionspartnern erwarten können!
Ich weiss nicht, ob sich hier jemand einen Krieg zwischen Russland und der Nato herbeiwünscht....ich jedenfalls nicht, aber wie kann ich erwarten, dass sich die Ländern mit ihren unterschiedlichen Interessen friedlich einigen können, wenn das in diesem Thread nicht einmal klappt.

Ich sehe, dass einige von uns nur gegen Russland wettern und alles lobheißen, was von den  USA/NATO/EU kommt.
Ich sehe, dass andere eine kritischere Meinung vertreten, Dinge vergleichen, werten....
Ich sehe hier keine "Putinfraktion"...
Es sind Meinungen und wenn jemand seine Meinung auch gut begründen kann, ist das doch ok.
Ich hab aber noch niemanden in diesem Thread gelesen, der alles von Russland lobt und nur den Westen nieder macht.

*Ich denke, diese ganze Konfrontation hier im Forum liegt daran, dass wir einander einfach nur falsch verstehen!*

*Bitte  erklärt mir doch, was ihr an Russland und Putin so schlimm findet*, worauf eure Ansichten überhaupt aufbauen!


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...Respekt, Achtung, Logik, Gesprächsbereitschaft, Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit sollte man schon von Diskussionspartnern erwarten können!
> Ich weiss nicht, ob sich hier jemand einen Krieg zwischen Russland und der Nato herbeiwünscht....ich jedenfalls nicht, aber wie kann ich erwarten, dass sich die Ländern mit ihren unterschiedlichen Interessen friedlich einigen können, wenn das in diesem Thread nicht einmal klappt...


 
Auch wenn das eigentlich mit der Ukraine nur indirekt über diesen Thread etwas zu tun hat, möchte ich obiges mal kommentieren.

Leider darf man solche idealistischen Motive nicht bei allen Gesprächsteilnehmern voraussetzen, dazu sind in solche Diskussionen einfach zuviele verschiedene Interessengruppen involviert. Manche davon handeln aus reinem Interesse am Diskussionsthema, manche verstehen sich als Vertreter politischer Ideologien oder sind es sogar.

Gerade letztere Gruppe wird immer und überall versuchen, ihr politisches Weltbild, egal wie verwirrt dieses sein mag, mit allen Mitteln durchzusetzen. Dies schließt jede Form der rhetorischen Kriegsführung mit ein.

In diesem Zusammenhang schließt sich dann wieder der Kreis zur Ukraine und es gilt der Grundsatz: im Krieg ist jedes Mittel erlaubt.


----------



## AMD4EVA (28. April 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Als würden sich die Amerikaner die Möglichkeit entgehen lassen, an einem offenen Pulverfass zu zündeln...


 

das ist nicht mehr offen das ist was weis ich,
die usa muss nur realtiv stark aufpassen wie weit sie gehen,
am ende steht die usa + "blind in den bach mit spring" europa alleine gegen den rest der welt da,
und lange braucht es nichtmehr bis es so weit ist, z.b. südamerika will immer weniger von der usa wissen usw.

die usa geht nicht nur dennen die putin mögen (z.b. ich), sondern auch anderen ländern mit ihrer kriegs/terror geilheit und grosskotzigkeit,
gehörig auf den nerf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Bitte  erklärt mir doch, was ihr an Russland und Putin so schlimm findet*, worauf eure Ansichten überhaupt aufbauen!


 
Muss man das echt noch ein weiteres Mal wiederholen?
Vorgeworfen wird der derzeitigen russischen Politik in Bezug auf die Ukraine:
- die Missachtung der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine
- die Ausnutzung von Rohstoffmonopolen zur Ausübung massiven wirtschaftspolitischen Druckes auf die Ukraine
- die wiederholten Drohungen/Befehle in Bezug auf innenpolitische Angelegenheiten der Ukraine
- die militärischen Operationen in Bezug auf innnenpolitische Angelegenheiten der Ukraine
- mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit militärische Einsätze auf ukrainischem Territorium
- entweder militärtechnische Unterstützung paramilitärischer Verbänder in der Ukraine oder zumindest sträfliche Vernachlässigung der Überwachung privaten Handels mit / Export von Militärausrüstung und z.T. modernsten Feuerwaffen

In kurz: Imperialismus


----------



## AMD4EVA (28. April 2014)

ich mach heute nacht mal eine liste über das tolle europa und der usa.
mal sehen wieviel punkte das werden vielleicht 100+


----------



## Nexus71 (28. April 2014)

Naja, man braucht nur auf ne Landkarte zu schauen, wer wann wo einmarschiert ist, oder Regierungen gestürzt hat, oder Diktatoren unterstützt hat.... wer wird da wohl vorne mit dabei sein ??


----------



## Nexus71 (28. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> na wo kommen aufeinmal die nagel neuen M16A4 für das militär der ukranie her
> 
> 
> laut einigen hier, wohl so in etwa:
> ...


 

Ach ja, genau wie dei G36 Gewehre in Lybien.....


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss man das echt noch ein weiteres Mal wiederholen?
> Vorgeworfen wird der derzeitigen russischen Politik in Bezug auf die Ukraine:
> - die Missachtung der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine
> - die Ausnutzung von Rohstoffmonopolen zur Ausübung massiven wirtschaftspolitischen Druckes auf die Ukraine
> ...



Ich hatte* nicht* nach den Dingen gefragt, die die *USA* Russland und Putin vorwirft. Wir kennen die vielseitigen Interessen und Absichten, die die USA damit verfolgt.

Ich fragte, 





> * was ihr an Russland und Putin so schlimm findet*


 und bat darum, mir eure persönliche Einstellung zu erklären, damit wir einander besser verstehen können!

Ich warte auch noch auf weitere Antworten zu anderen von mir gestellten Fragen.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich fragte,  und bat darum, mir eure persönliche Einstellung zu erklären, damit wir einander besser verstehen können!


 
Ich persönlich halte Putin Politik für unverantwortlich da er die Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Ukraine ausnutzt um sein Territorium zu vergrößern -- was er ja schon gemacht hat.
Aber meine persönliche Meinung interessiert Putin nicht und ändert auch nichts an der Situation der Ukraine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. April 2014)

Das Zauberwort in Bezug auf die Situation in der Ukraine ist Kausalität.

Wäre der rechtmäßige Präsident noch im Amt, wäre die Situation in der Ukraine (vermutlich) nicht eskaliert und die Krim würde noch zur Ukraine gehören.

Nach dem Prinzip, keine Reaktion ohne Aktion, ist damit der Schuldige ganz leicht zu identifizieren. Die Putschisten vom Maidan (und ihre Geldgeber).

Ergo liegt die Schuld damit nicht bei Russland. Zumal (und das nun auch zum wiederholten Male) Russland hat die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine nicht verletzt hat.

Die Autonome Republik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt (was zwar gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt, nicht jedoch gegen das Völkerrecht). Damit war die Krim nicht mehr Bestandteil der Ukraine.

Dann hat die Krim eine Volksabstimmung durchgeführt, ob sie zukünftig zur Russischen Föderation gehören soll. Dies wurde mit deutlicher Mehrheit befürwortet.

Daraufhin hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim einen Aufnahmeantrag gestellt, den das Parlament der Russischen Föderation zugestimmt hat.


PS: Gegen den Flughafen in Berlin, die Elpphilharmonie in Hamburg und gegen den Bahnhof in Stuttgart (dort am meisten) gab es auch bei uns massiven Protest. Sind die jeweiligen Landesregierungen jetzt auch Diktaturen, weil sie das jeweilige Bauprojekt fortsetzten?

Haben die jeweiligen Protestgruppen jetzt auch das Recht die gewählte Regierung mit Gewalt abzusetzen und eine eigene einzusetzen?


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf weitere Antworten zu anderen von mit gestellten Fragen.



theoretisch wäre er laut richtiger russischer verfassung garkein präsident mehr, daneben unterdrückt er seine oppositionen und bevölkerungsgruppen (schwule, etc.).
Hitler hatte das gleiche gemacht  die olympischen spiele erinnerten mich doch stark an die sommerspiele von 1936


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> theoretisch wäre er laut richtiger russischer verfassung garkein präsident mehr, daneben unterdrückt er seine oppositionen und bevölkerungsgruppen (schwule, etc.).
> Hitler hatte das gleiche gemacht  die olympischen spiele erinnerten mich doch stark an die sommerspiele von 1936



Ach die gute alter Nazi-Keule.

Punkt 1:

Guck mal hier eine Demo mitten in Moskau gegen die Krim-Politik Putins
Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Punkt 2: Homosexuelle werden in Russland nicht unterdrückt, sondern es ist ihnen Verboten Propaganda an Kindern zu üben. Was an Kinderschutz verwerflich sein soll, erkläre mir mal bitte? (PS: In Saudi-Arabien, einem unserer "Verbündeten" steht auf Homosexuallität die Todesstrafe, warum hört man eig dann nie Proteste?)

Punkt 3: Wieviele rassistisch motivierte Vernichtungskriege hat Putin eigentlich schon geführt?

Punkt 4: Was unterscheiden den die Winterspiele 2014 in Sotschi von den 2010 in Vancouver? Was haben die Spiele in Sotschi mit den in Berlin 1936 gemeinsam?

Die Nazi-Keule ist ein Eingeständnis, dass man auf argumentative Basis die Diskussion nicht mehr gewinnen kann. Daher greift man auf dieses bewährte Totschlagargument zurück.


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2014)

Könnte man Godwin bitte draussen lassen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte Putin Politik für unverantwortlich da er die Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Ukraine ausnutzt um sein Territorium zu vergrößern -- was er ja schon gemacht hat.
> Aber meine persönliche Meinung interessiert Putin nicht und ändert auch nichts an der Situation der Ukraine.



Aber USA ist mit NSA, Afganisthan und ähnliches toll . Putin ist halt mächtig und hat "Eier" nicht wie Obama der z.B nix macht -> Ukraine, Assad .


Kaaruzo  finde ich genauso das mit Homosexuellen ist Quatsch.


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die gute alter Nazi-Keule.
> 
> Punkt 1:
> 
> ...



Also zum einen hab ich rein garkeine Nazi Keule ausgepackt, für mich gibt es da nur recht große parallelen.
Zudem hab ich nach der 20ten seite glsub ich aufgehört mitzudiskutieren, da mir das hier echt zu blöd wurde. 

Daneben werden homosexuelle misshandelt, auf offener straße. zur polizei müssen die nicht gehen, geholfen wird ihnen nicht. alles nach den Gesetzen von Putin. Zudem welche prolaganda den? Anders zu sein? ja davor müssen kinder beschützt werden 
Zudem wer sagt das ich saudi arabien nicht auch kritisiere? keiner, zumal es hier gerade um die frage zu Putin ging.Vernichtungskriege? Keine, aber das war nicht gemeint, gefragt oder sonst was.

Putin hat seinen medwedew als schönen pmatzhalter benutzt, die verfassung geändert und ist so wieder präsident geworden, was eigentlich nicht mehr möglich war 
und ja bei hitler warens die juden, bei lutin die homosexuelle. bei hitler wars berlin '36 um die friedlichen absichten deutschlands aufzuzeigen. bei putin sotschi, genau der gleiche zweck, das ach so schöne Russland aufzuzeigen.
Opposition schön und gut aber die ist dort genau so mächtig wie das Zentrum oder die SPD zwischen 1933 und 39 

Jemand fragte was man gegen Putin hat, ich hab drauf geantwortet. Dazu muss man jetzt nicht irgendwelche Vergleiche heranziehen um die ging es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte Putin Politik für unverantwortlich da er die Uneinigkeit innerhalb der Ukraine ausnutzt um sein Territorium zu vergrößern -- was er ja schon gemacht hat.


Wundern tut mich das nicht. Wurden doch die Schritte die für eine tatsächliche Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine von Russland notwendig gewesen wären, von den bisherigen Regierungen von Moskaus Gnaden sträflich vernachlässigt, damit im Falle des Falles Russland sich unbesorgt und mit wenig Aufwand die Krim und die Filetstücke der Ukraine einverleiben kann. Der Rest kann zusehen wo er bleibt aber auch bitte nur so, das es Russland nicht stört. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Vernichtungskriege?


 War man nah dran, wenn man sich anschaut wie die russische Armee z.B. in Grosny "_aufgeräumt_" hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also zum einen hab ich rein garkeine Nazi Keule ausgepackt, für mich gibt es da nur recht große parallelen.
> Zudem hab ich nach der 20ten seite glsub ich aufgehört mitzudiskutieren, da mir das hier echt zu blöd wurde.
> 
> Daneben werden homosexuelle misshandelt, auf offener straße. zur polizei müssen die nicht gehen, geholfen wird ihnen nicht. alles nach den Gesetzen von Putin. Zudem welche prolaganda den? Anders zu sein? ja davor müssen kinder beschützt werden
> ...


 
Du hast doch selbst gesagt: _Hitler hatte das gleiche gemacht_.

Es gibt genug Diktatoren und autoritäre Herrscher in der Geschichte. Warum also nimmst du genau diesen? Richtig, wegen der Provokation die damit einhergeht.

Homosexuelle werden misshandelt? Wo das denn? Und wo steht das in Einklang mit den Gesetzen von Putin?

Propaganda ist verboten (was ja auch nichts verkehrtes ist, Kinderschutz ist ja auch was wünschenswertes).

Du kritisiert Saudi-Arabien, das ist schön für dich. Aber in unsere Medien oder in der Politik sehe ich da nichts. Gauck hat die Spiele wegen den Homos und ihrer Lobby boykottiert.  Hat sich Gauck schonmal über Saudi-Arabien geäußert? Gibt es eine vergleichbare Empörung über die islamische Länder und ihre Gesetzgebung zur Homosexuallität in unseren Medien? Nein, also ist die Aufregegung über das Gesetz in Russland pure Heuchelei.

Medwew wurde vom Souverän der Russischen Förderation, nämlich dem Volk, gewählt. Ich kann micht nicht erinnern, dass in Putin eingesetzt hat. Die Duma hat die Verfassung geändert. Komisch, das Parlament hat ja auch Gesetzgebungskompetenz (also ist auch diese Argument von dir wertlos).

Putin wurde dann auch wiedergewählt (übrigens vom Volk. Nur mal so am rande, wer hat eigentlich den Präsident des Europäischen Rates, Herman Van Rompuy, gewählt? Sehr demokratisch dieses EU)

Hitler hat einen Völkermord an den Juden verübt. Passiert auch nur ansatzweise etwas vergleichbares mit den Homos in Russland? Diese Verharmlosung von dir, ist an Zynismus und Menschenverachtung nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Nochmal ich habe dir eine Quelle geliefert, dass mitten in Moskau GEGEN die Poltik Putins demonstriert wurde. Ist das in Diktaturen möglich? Nicht das ich wüsste.

Das mit den Vernichtungskriegen kam von mir, weil du meintest er wäre wie Hitler. Ich hab ja jetzt wohl sehr deutlich gemacht, dass Putin nicht ansatzweise wie Hitler ist. Und wenn man schon aktuelle Herrscher kritiseren sollte, dann sollten man unter anderem in der arabischen (sprich islamischen) Region anfangen. Dagegen ist Putin ein Waisenknabe.


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hitler hat einen Völkermord an den Juden verübt. Passiert auch nur ansatzweise etwas vergleichbares mit den Homos in Russland? Diese Verharmlosung von dir, ist an Zynismus und Menschenverachtung nicht mehr zu überbieten.
> .



bin grad unterwegs darum antworte ich auf den rest später, aber!:

ich möchte doch bitten, mir menschenverachtung vorzuwerfen, da sehe ich mich schon persönlich angegriffen, oder kennst du mich?

Ich habe mich mE konkret auf die zeit 33-39 bezogen und gesagt es gäbe in meinen augen parallelen, nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Du scheinst ja zu denken, entweder ist alles gleich ider nichts, parallelen hin oder her.

Mir vorzuwerfen ich verharmlose den Holocaust, den das war ja Hitlers vernichtungskrieg, nunja mit solchen Aussagen finde ich sollte man sich etwas zurückhalten. Ganz nebenbei tue ich dies überhaupt nicht, aber den meinte ich auch nicht mit parallelen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich mach heute nacht mal eine liste über das tolle europa und der usa.
> mal sehen wieviel punkte das werden vielleicht 100+


 
Vergess bei deinem nächtlichen Brainstorming nicht, in welche Threads welche Teile der Liste passen könnten.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hatte* nicht* nach den Dingen gefragt, die die *USA* Russland und Putin vorwirft. Wir kennen die vielseitigen Interessen und Absichten, die die USA damit verfolgt.
> 
> Ich fragte,  und bat darum, mir eure persönliche Einstellung zu erklären, damit wir einander besser verstehen können!



Ich habe nur Punkte aufgelistet, die ich selbst bereits in diesem Thread angesprochen habe...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort in Bezug auf die Situation in der Ukraine ist Kausalität.
> 
> Wäre der rechtmäßige Präsident noch im Amt, wäre die Situation in der Ukraine (vermutlich) nicht eskaliert und die Krim würde noch zur Ukraine gehören.



Eine einzelne zeitliche Abfolge begründet keinen Kausalzusammenhang. Sonst landen wir bei "hätte ein Serbe daneben geschossen, wären 50-60 Millionen Menschen nicht gestorben" (und Faschisten hätten in der Ukraine heute einen anderen Stellenwert).
Nur mal zu zeigen, was wirklich 2 Punkt Godwin wert ist



> Ergo liegt die Schuld damit nicht bei Russland.



Russland ist für die Aktionen des russischen Staates und russischer Staatsbedienster verantwortlich, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.



> Die Autonome Republik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt (was zwar gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt, nicht jedoch gegen das Völkerrecht). Damit war die Krim nicht mehr Bestandteil der Ukraine.



Entweder man achtet die Souvernität der Ukraine -dann zählt deren Verfassung dazu- oder man macht es nicht.



> PS: Gegen den Flughafen in Berlin, die Elpphilharmonie in Hamburg und gegen den Bahnhof in Stuttgart (dort am meisten) gab es auch bei uns massiven Protest. Sind die jeweiligen Landesregierungen jetzt auch Diktaturen, weil sie das jeweilige Bauprojekt fortsetzten?



Der Weiterbau von S21 wurde per Volksabstimmung beschlossen.
Übrigens eine Volksabstimmung, der eine umfangreiche öffentliche Meinungsbildung vorrausging und die abgehalten wurde, ohne dass eine einzelne Interessensgruppe die Kalaschnikow auf die "frei" abstimmenden richtete.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Homosexuelle werden in Russland nicht unterdrückt, sondern es ist ihnen Verboten Propaganda an Kindern zu üben. Was an Kinderschutz verwerflich sein soll, erkläre mir mal bitte? (PS: In Saudi-Arabien, einem unserer "Verbündeten" steht auf Homosexuallität die Todesstrafe, warum hört man eig dann nie Proteste?)



Muss vermutlich an deinen Ohren liegen. Insbesondere als Westerwelle in SA unterwegs war, hagelte es einiges an Kritik. Wesentlich mehr, als ich aktuell gegenüber Russland sehe. Genaugenommen gibt es da überhaupt nur kritische Berichterstattung, wenn in Russland mal wieder ein Gesetz verschärft oder nicht-Propaganda-betreibende Homosexuelle Opfer der Staatsgewalt werden, aber von Protesten, d.h. von deutscher Seite ausgehenden Aktionen, sehe ich rein gar nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder man achtet die Souvernität der Ukraine -dann zählt deren Verfassung dazu- oder man macht es nicht.


 
D.h. die Krim durfte sich nicht für unabhängig erklären, weil das gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt?

Na hoffentlich lesen die Engländer hier mit. Nach der Logik dürfte sie ja fast alle ihre Kolonien (einschließlich den USA, die sich ja auch verfassungswidrig von England für Unabhängig erklärt haben) zurückbekommen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (28. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Weiterbau von S21 wurde per Volksabstimmung beschlossen.
> Übrigens eine Volksabstimmung, der eine umfangreiche öffentliche Meinungsbildung vorrausging und die abgehalten wurde, ohne dass eine einzelne Interessensgruppe die Kalaschnikow auf die "frei" abstimmenden richtete.


 
du tust ja so alls hätten alle "für" russland gestimmt,
schon mal die wahl ergebnisse gesehen ca. 50,4% für russland,
wenn die keine freie wahl hatten wo kommen bloß die 49,6% her


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. die Krim durfte sich nicht für unabhängig erklären, weil das gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt?


 
Die Krim "darf" sich unabhängig erklären, wie auch immer sie will. Aber wer diese Unabhängikeitserklärung (die im übrigen undemokratisch und ohne Rückfrage in der Bevölkerung stattfand - eine Abstimmung, dass die Krim nicht zur Ukraine gehören soll, gab es nie) und den resultierenden Staat kritiklos anerkennt, ihren Anspruch auf sämtlichen derzeit auf der Krim befindlichen ukrainischen Staatsbesitz unterstützt ("Diebstahl" diverser militärischer Ausrüstung) und umgekehrt sämtliche Ansprüche, die er gegenüber "Ukraine mit Krim" hatte jetzt ausschließlich an "Ukraine ohne Krim" richtet -und zwar mit erheblichen Nachdruck-, dem kann man wohl vorwerfen, dass er die Souveränität der Ukraine missachtet und in deren innenpolitische (bestenfalls bilateral außenpolitische) Angelegenheiten eingreift. Und nichts weiter mache ich.




AMD4EVA schrieb:


> du tust ja so alls hätten alle "für" russland gestimmt,
> schon mal die wahl ergebnisse gesehen ca. 50,4% für russland,
> wenn die keine freie wahl hatten wo kommen bloß die 49,6% her



Das offizielle Wahlergebnis des Krim-Referendums zum Anschluss an Russland lautet 96,77% "für Russland" (die Möglichkeit, zum bisherigen Status zurückzukehren, wurde ja von vorneherein von der Krimregierung verboten..). Selbst wenn man die offizielle Wahlbeteiligung berücksichtigt, bleiben keine 20% mögliche Gegenstimmen. Deine 50,4% sind vollkomen falsch. Nicht einmal das vorläufige Endergebnis (auf das ich mich hier mal fälschlicherweise bezogen habe) kam auf derartige Werte (sondern auf knapp 75% Zustimmung, bezogen auf die Zahl der Wahlberechtigten - vergl. Präsidentenabwahl).
Wäre das Ergebnis hinter einer 2/3tel Mehrheit zurückgeblieben, wären die aus ihm abgeleiteten Prozesse international wohl auch wesentlich mehr Widerstand gestoßen. So bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, es hinzunehmen, oder den gesamten Abstimmungsvorgang als inakzeptabel zu brandmarken - was sich kein Politiker getraut hat, obwohl selbst in den Krisenherden Afrikas mit geringerer einseitiger Waffenpräsenz gewählt werden kann. (von sowas wie "Wahlbeobachtern" mal ganz zu schweigen, die gab es auf der Krim gar nicht erst. De facto hat dort eine Regierung, die sich selbst zum Herrscher eines Staates gemacht hat, erklärt, sie hätte abstimmen lassen und dies und das wäre herausgekommen)

Anzumerken wäre an dieser Stelle übrigens, dass afaik nicht einmal Russland den Ablauf des Referendums uneingeschränkt akzeptiert. Als der UN-Sicherheitsrat die Abstimmung für ungültig erklären wollte, hat Russland sein Veto nicht mit der Begründung eingelegt, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen wäre und man den Willen der Krim-Bevölkerung respektieren müsse - sondern damit, dass die Regierung in Kiew nicht legitim wäre. Was mit dem Ablauf der Abstimmung und somit mit deren Legitimtät rein gar nichts zu tun hat...
Aber derartige "die anderen sind schlecht, ich darf machen, was ich will"-Attitüden ziehen sich ja durch sämtliche pro-russischen Aspekte der Diskussion.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> und ja bei hitler warens die juden, bei lutin die homosexuelle. bei hitler wars berlin '36 um die friedlichen absichten deutschlands aufzuzeigen. bei putin sotschi, genau der gleiche zweck, das ach so schöne Russland aufzuzeigen.
> 
> .


 
Naja, etwas tiefgründiger könnten die "Parallelen" schon sein. Die von dir angeführten Beispiele wären so als würde man sagen:"Hitler ist unter einem falschen Vorwand in Polen einmarschiert, Bush hat das selbe mit dem Irak gemacht also Bush=Hitler"


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Naja, etwas tiefgründiger könnten die "Parallelen" schon sein. Die von dir angeführten Beispiele wären so als würde man sagen:"Hitler ist unter einem falschen Vorwand in Polen einmarschiert, Bush hat das selbe mit dem Irak gemacht also Bush=Hitler"


 
Nicht gleich, aber ähnlich. Sorry das ich keine Lust hatte 500 Jahre Geschichte aufzuzählen. 

Ich finde nur das zwischen den beiden schon recht viele Parallelen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Krim "darf" sich unabhängig erklären, wie auch immer sie will. Aber wer diese Unabhängikeitserklärung (die im übrigen undemokratisch und ohne Rückfrage in der Bevölkerung stattfand - eine Abstimmung, dass die Krim nicht zur Ukraine gehören soll, gab es nie) und den resultierenden Staat kritiklos anerkennt, ihren Anspruch auf sämtlichen derzeit auf der Krim befindlichen ukrainischen Staatsbesitz unterstützt ("Diebstahl" diverser militärischer Ausrüstung) und umgekehrt sämtliche Ansprüche, die er gegenüber "Ukraine mit Krim" hatte jetzt ausschließlich an "Ukraine ohne Krim" richtet -und zwar mit erheblichen Nachdruck-, dem kann man wohl vorwerfen, dass er die Souveränität der Ukraine missachtet und in deren innenpolitische (bestenfalls bilateral außenpolitische) Angelegenheiten eingreift. Und nichts weiter mache ich.



Wie gesagt, mit der Logik dürfte England den großteil seiner Kolonien einschließlich der USA zurückverlangen.


----------



## Seeefe (28. April 2014)

England hat doch auch nicht hingenommen das die Kolonien sich loslösen wollten. Am Ende wurde sogar drum gekämpft, verloren hat England, was bleibt einem dann noch über im Jahre 1776 den Amerikanern die Territorien zu überlassen? Verloren wurde ja schon. Also hinkt der vergleich doch arg mit der Krim.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergess bei deinem nächtlichen Brainstorming nicht, in welche Threads welche Teile der Liste passen könnten.
> .


 
(wurde sowieso nichts der lappi hat in der nacht den geist aufgegeben)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (29. April 2014)

Wenn ich so mitlesen stellt sich mir die Frage, ob jene die so sehr über den Westen klagen nicht die Objektivität verloren haben.
Ich meine nicht das ihr "Pro-Russland" seid, aber so beharrlich wie gewisse Personen in diesem Thread alles als Lüge darstellen was vom Westen kommt, kann man das irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. April 2014)

wieso, zu 99% kommen nur lügen, egal ob politik, finanzwesen, überwachung usw.
ich hab 4 jahre in hongkong und 4 jahre in tokyo gelebt,
und ich sag mal so kein anderes system wie usa / europa lügt so extrem das sich die goldengate bridge verbiegt.

klar wenn man der masse blind folgt braucht man alles andere nichtmehr ernst nehmen,
den das sind doch dann sowieso alle verschwörungs fetischisten
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OT:
z.b. manche sind so darauf fixiert die gehen ihrer arbeit nach das sie sich mal etwas leisten können z.b. n haus,
nur das wird mit 5,6,7 euro/std nichts
am abend rtl usw. konsumieren
am wochenende ausgehen
immer wieder das selbe 

da bleibt keine zeit übrig sich mal allgemein gedanken zu machen, 
was wie wo falsch läuft,
totale überwachung gegen den terror, wird von der masse gleich hingenommen dient ja nur zur sicherheit,
nur das man irgendwann nichtmehr zwischen echter freiheit und eingedrückter freiheit in den medien unterscheiden kann,
somit geht die echte freiheit verloren.



das ist simple psychologie die inoffiziel zu ca. 65-69% funktioniert,
setz dem kleinen mann einen wunsch in den kopf und dieser wird "artig"

oder auch das schlechte vergisst der mensch schnell, 
noch schneller geht es wenn man diese mit "schein guten dingen" täglich zu kleistert


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> oder auch das schlechte vergisst der mensch schnell,
> noch schneller geht es wenn man diese mit "schein guten dingen" täglich zu kleistert



das stimmt nicht. das schlechteste bleibt immer am längsten im kopf. sei es im alltag bei produkten und firmen oder in ereignissen der geschichte.

jeder beschwert sich, der eine mehr der andere weniger, der eine zurecht der andere zu unrecht. man kann vieles kritisieren, darf es auch und soll es auch, aber man darf dabei bitte nicht vergessen was man für einen tag zwischen dem aufwachen morgens und dem schlafengehen abends hat, hier bei uns eins der besten der welt. und statt immer alles schwarz zu sehen sollte man auch mal in die andere richtung sehen.

die krim, etc. nervt mich langsam einfach nur noch genau wie der thread hier. ihr bewegt euch hier alle nur auf einer stelle und kommt nicht weiter.
sollen die da doch die krim anektiert haben, ist doch nicht unser bier. Wünschte unsre Politiker würden einfach mal nichts tun, weiß doch eh keiner was da wie,wo abgeht. 

kritisieren kann man immer alles, aber mal erkennen was vernünftig gut und schön läuft, schafft man nicht so leicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2014)

Könnte man, auch wenn man genervt ist oder lieber willkürlich mit dem Vorwurf der Lüge um sich wirft, bitte trotzdem beim Thema Ukraine bleiben?


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man, auch wenn man genervt ist oder lieber willkürlich mit dem Vorwurf der Lüge um sich wirft, bitte trotzdem beim Thema Ukraine bleiben?


 
willkürlich mit dem Vorwurf der Lüge um sich wirft? Aber falsche behauptungen gegen Personen hier passen hier natürlich um einiges besser rein


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> willkürlich mit dem Vorwurf der Lüge um sich wirft? Aber falsche behauptungen gegen Personen hier passen hier natürlich um einiges besser rein



Sagte der User der Putin mit Hitler vergleicht.


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sagte der User der Putin mit Hitler vergleicht.


 
Ich habe gesagt ich sehe im Handeln parallelen. Ist etwas anderes als einen als Menschenverachtend darzustellen und ihm verharmlosung des Holocaust vorzuwerfen 

Das meine ich. Hier ist jeder entweder auf der Seite von Putin oder auf der Seite des "Westens". Objektive User gibts hier in der Diskussion eher wenige. Sagt man gegen die jeweilige Seite was, kommt erstmal direkt "wohaaa ne" statt mal drüber nachzudenken was der andere erstmal gesagt hat.


----------



## MasterSax (29. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Beitrag von Anonymous
_Voll-Kopie entfernt_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2014)

An dieser Stelle der Hinweis, dass es mit dem Urheberrecht unvereinbar ist, fremde Texte in vollem Umfange zu verwerten (erst recht nicht ohne angemessen Quellenangabe). Desweiteren der Hinweis, dass dies ein Forum ist, in dem Mitglieder miteinander diskutieren können. Keine Pinwand, an der man seitenlange Kampagnenschriften aufhängt.
Hier kann, im Rahmen der Gesetze und Forenregeln, gerne jeder SEINE Meinung verbreiten. Für externe Meinungen reicht ein Link, ggf. selektives zitieren. Ein Fullquote von 46000 Anschlägen stört einfach nur die Diskussion und ist denkbar ungeeignet, um die eigenen Argumente auf einen Punkt zu bringen.


@Seeefe & Karuzzo: Das Diskussionsverhalten des jeweils anderen ist übrigens auch nicht Thema dieses Threads. Wenn euch die Argumente, Quellen oder Schlussfolgerungen des Gegenübers nicht gefallen, dann greift sie in der Sache an. Aber "sagt der, der auch ... sagt" ist eine Diskussion über bzw. eher eine Provokation gegenüber Usern und darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## MasterSax (29. April 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2486811582.184264.352426141582&type=1&theater 


hier ein schöner text , wenn er nicht wieder gelöscht wird ! 

noch ein passendes video dazu 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s1pAOA6aYM


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. April 2014)

Also ich frage mich wieso Leute USA sooo toll finden und Putin/Russland sooo schlimm? Was habt ihr gegen Putin nur, weil er die Macht besitzt und gutes für sein Volk tut.

Was macht Obama/USA? Naja nix, nur NSA, die haben auch versucht Syrien zu bombardieren.


----------



## mayo (29. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> ... Was habt ihr gegen Putin nur, weil er die Macht besitzt und gutes für sein Volk tut... .


 
 Der war gut!


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. April 2014)

@SpeCnaZ
den menschen wurde doch schon nach dem 2. WK immer eingeredet (heute z.b. bei den spielen ist das ja extrem),
der Westen: usa Gut, der osten: schelcht bzw. sehr böse

aber hierzu sei z.b. § 218 zu erwähnen, sei es noch so schlimmm in der ddr gewesen den gabs dort einfach nicht,
in der brd gabs den schon noch bzw. gibts heute noch,
dieser paragraph zeigt nur das der staat die frauen für unmündig erklärt

@mayo 

tut er doch er versucht mehr mittelstand zu schaffen, 
er hat mindestlöhne eingeführt(deutschland hat das immer noch nicht)
oligarchen die die steuern ab z.b. 1mill. hinterziehen,
schickt er in seinen meetings gleich vor gericht

nur weil in diversen reportagen immer die straßen kinder erwähnt werden, hat das nichts mit russland selbst zu tun,
wieviel strassen kinder gibt es in berlin, hamburg usw.

oder die usa, der busch hat einfach mal detroit alias motor city gegen die wand gefahren,
und 140 000 arbeitsplätze direkt zerstört, indirekt ca. 220 000


----------



## hbf878 (29. April 2014)

Kann man nicht einfach *beide* Seiten, USA und Russland, kritisch betrachten? Ist für euch jeder, der nicht mit Putins Richtung d'accord geht, gleich ein Pro-Amerikaner? Häufig, wenn in diesem Thread die russische Vorgehensweise kritisiert wird, heißt es gleich "Aber die USA..., Propagandaopfer" etc. Dabei wird nach meinem Empfinden Kritik an Putin, bspw. "Homo"-Politik, kleingeredet. Ich stimme mit vielen Positionen der USA nicht überein (NSA, Irak etc), trotzdem versuche ich, nicht zu pauschalisieren.


----------



## MasterSax (29. April 2014)

wer auf facebook ist sollte sich in der gruppe Anonymous belesen !


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. April 2014)

@mayo Putin hat:
- den Mindestlohn eingeführt
- der Lohn eines Abeiters in Russland hat sich verdreifacht
- Renten sind höher
- viele Gebiete im Sibirien mit Straßen, Strom und Wasser verbunden.

Und was hat Obama gemacht? Ah jaa. Detroit pleite gemacht.


----------



## Poulton (29. April 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> [...]


Kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten, was KenFM, Videos über die angeblich nicht vorhandene Souveränität Deutschlands und das es ja eine GmbH sei, gebracht von einem YT-Channel, der nur so von Verschwörungstheorien, Holocaustleugnung, Quacksalberei, Esoterik und Irrationale Überzeugungssystemen trotzt, noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat?


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Seeefe & Karuzzo: Das Diskussionsverhalten des jeweils anderen ist  übrigens auch nicht Thema dieses Threads. Wenn euch die Argumente,  Quellen oder Schlussfolgerungen des Gegenübers nicht gefallen, dann  greift sie in der Sache an. Aber "sagt der, der auch ... sagt" ist eine  Diskussion über bzw. eher eine Provokation gegenüber Usern und darum  gehts hier nicht.


 
Sie haben die "Aussagen" des jeweils anderen angegriffen, man kann es  vielleicht schöner machen, aber es ist ein Prozess der Annäherung, um friedlich  allumfassend diskutieren zu können, den ich begrüße.



> Zitat von *Seite 96*
> Warum merkt eigentlich niemand, dass sich hier gerade 2 verschiedene Geschichten miteinander vermischen?*   ... um "Pustin" das Arschloch zu lecken und ihm die Zunge bis in den   Dickdarm gerammt hat ....... mindergenbemittelten Menschenaffen ..... um   ihrer Blödheit vollen Lauf zu lassen. Der Virus "Pustin" .......   Kastenarsch..... verblödete, prügelnde und zerstörende Banden ..... dann erschieße ich höchstpersönlich und mit einem glücklichen Gesicht diese nichtsnutzigen Viecher,.... Vollidioten .... Kacke ..... um ihn und jeden ins Grab zu bringen ....dieses blöde Gelaber ..... völliger Dünnschiss! ..... bescheuerte ....... dämlich ....... wenn sich Dummheit fortpflanzt...*


Ich verstehe nicht, warum das Diskussionsverhalten in diesem Beitrag  für unseren Thread dagegen völlig in Ordnung ist?
Vielleicht ist hier jemand so nett und erklärt es mir?

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Ich weiß, dass du es nicht so meinst, aber ich lese so häufig, was alles nicht in diesen Thread passt...
Wenn wir über die Ukraine diskutieren, gehören die an dem Konflikt  beteiligten Länder, betreffs Hintergrund, Absichten, Auswirkungen dieses  Konfliktes einfach mit dazu, da ansonsten nur einseitig diskutiert  werden darf. Der Threadname wurde schon einmal geändert, es dürfte  eigentlich kein Problem sein, ihn erneut anzupassen.

*@ all*

Erst einmal Danke für eure Beiträge!
Ich bin froh, dass sich alles hier schon etwas gelockert hat und dass wir wieder begonnen haben, miteinander zu reden!
Es wäre schön, wenn wir das fortsetzen!
Ich bitte auch darum, dass ihr in euren Beiträgen eure Meinungen auch begründet, dadurch werden Missverständnisse schon erheblich reduziert.

Ich muss Seeefe Recht geben, es gab Parallenen zwischen Sotschi und den Sommerspielen von 1936. Allerdings finde ich das so "schlimme" russische homosexuelle Jugendschutzgesetz ganz ok. Wir können nicht alles in anderen Ländern mit unseren "Standards" messen, sondern sollten länderspezifisch werten können. In Russland wurde die Homosexualität 1993 legalisiert, in einigen Bundesstaaten der USA erst 2003 , in Deutschland 1957/1969.
Die Bevölkerung Russlands ist noch nicht so weit und frei in ihrem Denken wie Deutschland und der überwiegende Teil der russischen Bevölkerung lehnt Homosexualität ab und somit schützt das Gesetz u.a. auch durch Konfrontationsminimierung.

Wenn man auf Parallenen achtet, findet man diese überall.
Mir fielen als erstes die Sommerspiele 1980 in Moskau dazu ein - also immer wenn Olympia in Russland /UdSSR stattfindet, gibt es Boykotts.
Immer ist es hauptsächlich ein Konflikt zwischen USA und Russland.
Nun kann man argumentieren, dass 2014 ja nur die Parlympics boykotiert wurden, über Boykott wurde aber schon vor der Olympiade gestritten und nur, weil man sich noch die Hoffnung auf Auslieferung von Snowden machte, darauf verzichtet.
Die Paralympics wurden wegen der Krim dann boykotiert, 1980 wegen Afgahnistan.
Die Geschichte zeigte, dass es den Afganistankrieg, nur deshalb gab, weil sich Afgahnistan politisch dem Ostblock annäherte. Auch hier wurden die Opositionsgruppen von den USA unterstützt und was wie "Innere Unruhen" aussah, sollte diese Annäherung verhindern und war im Prinzip nichts anderes, als das, was im Vorfeld in der Ukraine abging. Die Sowjetunion leistete damals (obwohl sie zuerst nicht einschreiten wollten) auf Grund von Verträgen mit Afgahnistan Militärhilfe, was der Westem als Invasion wertete....den Rest kennen wir. 
Auch in der Ukraine gab es diese Annäherung an Russland unter der Regierung von Janukowitsch, auch hier hatte die USA schon viele Jahre lang am Aufbau einer Opposition gearbeitet und diese vielfältig unterstützt. 
Erinnert ihr euch an die Olympiade in Sotschi, da war Krim noch kein Thema.
Es wurde massiv Druck auf Russland ausgeübt, die Berichterstattung war schon anti-russisch!

*Meine Sicht der Geschehnisse :*
Mich hatten die Demonstrationen und Geschehnisse in der Ukraine anfangs nicht interessiert.
Als es dort immer heftiger zuging, die Barrikaden zum Schutz vor der Polizei gebaut wurden, fühlte auch ich mich solidarisch mit den armen Demonstranten.
Dieser immer stärker werdenden Hass gegen das "böse" Janukowitschregime und das wahnsinnig große Mitgefühl für die armen "friedlichen" Demonstranten ... ich wollte wissen, was Janukowitsch so alles für gemeine Dinge gemacht hat und stieß dabei auf Ungereimheiten und immer mehr Widersprüche.
Mir war bei meinen Recherchen schon klar, dass das russische Fernsehen anders berichteten und die Ereignisse auch anders werten würde.
Doch während Russland alle Geschehnisse brachte, fehlte bei uns immer etwas, unsere Berichterstattung war einseitig, man zeigte uns nur das, was den Hass auf das böse Janukowitsch-Regime schürte. Diese Gewalt, die von den Demonstranten ausging, Bilder die so nie im westlichen Fernsehen gezeigt wurden, wohingegen diese gewalttätige Staatsmacht (was auch bei uns gezeigt wurde)  harmlos wirkte.
Der Rechte Sektor und deren Einfluss und Rolle wurde von unseren Medien komplett unter dem Tisch gekehrt und wird auch jetzt immer noch verharmlost. 
Die ganzen (westlichen) Politikerbesuche bei den "friedlichen" Demonstranten auf dem Maidan - welches Land würde so etwas bei inneren Unruhen überhaupt zugelassen haben???
Ich muss hier nicht die ganzen Geschehnisse wiederholen, ihr kennt sie.
Ihr kennt alle diese einseitige Berichterstattung, diesen "westlichen" Druck und Hetze auf Janukowitsch und jetzt auf Putin...
...und auch wenn es hier im Thread anfangs nicht gern gesehen wurde, kennt ihr die massive Beteiligung des "Westens" an diesem Putsch, um ihre geopolitischen und wirtschaftlichen Interessen durchzusetzen.
Der Westen ist zwar nicht in der Ukraine einmaschiert, er brauchte es nicht, denn er war geschickter und hat "seine" ukrainischen Marionetten, die von ihnen bezahlt, alles im Sinne des Westens machen werden.
Man hatte gedacht, dass Russland wieder still halten werde und mit der Krim nie gerechnet...oder vielleicht doch? 
"Kalter Krieg" Stimmung gegen Russland war vom Westen schon da, wegen Russlands Haltung im Syrien-Konflikt und des Asyl von Snowden.
Es ist einfacher, sich von einem Land indirekt "fernzuhalten" und Strohmänner die Arbeit machen zu lassen und man hat so offiziell keine Verantwortung für die Bevölkerung und erreicht trotzdem seine Ziele. Für mich ist der Westen (USA, NATO, EU) genauso involviert wie Russland in diesen Ukrainekonflikt!....nur der Westen hat angefangen und Russland ist das Opfer, indem es als Täter dargestellt wird.

Wenn uns die westlichen Medien das Homosexuellen Gesetz als eine Form von Rassismus verkaufen und die Nazis in der Ukraine tolerieren und Russenhass so massiv aufbauen ... ,
sind wir (der Westen) doch eigentlich die Rassisten!
Und nun erklärt mir bitte, warum der Westen so viel besser ist, und bitte begründet das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt ich sehe im Handeln parallelen. Ist etwas anderes als einen als Menschenverachtend darzustellen und ihm verharmlosung des Holocaust vorzuwerfen .


 
Gibt es Berufsverbote für Homos?
Werden sie systematisch per Gesetz aus dem wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Leben ausgeschlossen?
Werden sie per Gesetz zu Bürgern zweiter Klasse gemacht?
Sind Homos in Russland gezwungen ein bestimmtes Symbol in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen, dass sie sofort für jedermann als Homos brandmarkt?
Müssen sie einen Zwangsnamen im Pass tragen?
etc.


Wenn die Antwort auf all diese Fragen „Nein“ lautet, ja dann verharmlost du die Judenverfolgung im Dritten Reich, wenn du behauptest den Homos unter Putin geht es wie den Juden unter Hitler.

Alles was ihnen verboten wurde, ist Propaganda an Kinder zu verüben. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gibt es Berufsverbote für Homos?
> Werden sie systematisch per Gesetz aus dem wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Leben ausgeschlossen?
> Werden sie per Gesetz zu Bürgern zweiter Klasse gemacht?
> Sind Homos in Russland gezwungen ein bestimmtes Symbol in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen, dass sie sofort für jedermann als Homos brandmarkt?
> ...



ich verharmlose garnichts. du untersteklst mir dies schlichtweg. 

Ich sagte nie den homosexueĺlen gehts unter putin wie den juden unter hitler. ich sagte bei hitler waren es die juden bei putin die homosexuellen. da ist erstmal rein garnichts von irgendwelchen taten gegen juden oder homosexuelle gemeint.

ich lasse mich nicht hinstellen, als jemand der die judenverfolgung verharmlost. du interpretierst dies nur in meinen text rein. ich sehe da schon beinahe eine verleumdung, zumindest einen schritt davor.

zudem man auf einige der gestellten fragen in deinem post mit ja antworten könnte, wie auf die der frage ob die homosexuellen als menschen zweiter klasse behandelt werden.


achja vergiss nicht das menschen die homosexuelle in russland verprügeln, niederschlage, beleidigen, etc. sogut wie keine angst haben müssen vor strafrechtlicher verfolgung  den die polizei macht eher mit als was dagegen


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ich verharmlose garnichts. du untersteklst mir dies schlichtweg.
> 
> Ich sagte nie den homosexueĺlen gehts unter putin wie den juden unter hitler. ich sagte bei hitler waren es die juden bei putin die homosexuellen. da ist erstmal rein garnichts von irgendwelchen taten gegen juden oder homosexuelle gemeint.
> 
> ...


 

Du sagst (Zitat O-Ton): bei hitler waren es die juden bei putin die homosexuellen.

Da jeder weiß, wie im Dritten Reich die Juden behandelt wurden, und da die Homosexuellen in Russland unter Putin nachweislich NICHT so behandelt werden, kann man das nur als grobe Verharmlosung verstehen. Das du nichts von Taten sagst, ist irrelevant, wenn du die Wörter "Juden" und "Hitler" in einem Satz benutzt, denkt niemand an einen Sommerausflug, sondern an staatliche systematische Unterdrückung, Ausgrenzung, Deportation bis hin zum industriellen Massenmord. Nichtmal ansatzweise sind die Homosexuellen in Russland dieser Gefahr ausgesetzt.

Homosexuellen werden von einzelnen Personen, wie Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt, dass passiert allerdings auch hier in Deutschland jeden Tag. 

Sie werden allerdings nicht per Gesetz (so wie die Juden durch das Reichsbürgergesetz 1935) zu Menschen zweiter Klasse degradiert. Das ist der Unterschied.

Darüber hinaus (und das erwähne ich jetzt zum dritten Male) verbietet das Gesetz nur homosexuelle Propaganda, keine Homosexualität an sich. Warum willst du das nicht verstehen? Wenn du einen Homosexuellen verprügelst, ist das immer noch Körperverletzung, auch in Russland.

Hier übrigens ein Artikel

Homosexuelle in Russland: Ein Besuch in der Olympia-Stadt Sotschi - Gesellschaft/Leben

Da sagt ein Schwuler aus Russland selbst, dass er keine Probleme mit dem Gesetz hat.

PS: Außerdem befürworten zwischen 85-88% aller Russen dieses Gesetz. Somit richtet sich Putin nach den Interessen seines Volkes. Aber da deutsche Politker das schon lange nicht mehr machen, ist es klar das Putin dafür kritisiert  wird.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

Wenn die Wörter juden und hitler in einem satz also schon eine verharmlosung des holocausts und der judenverfolgung darstellen, dann bist du aber sehr sehr oberflächlich und naiv. Wie gesagt, der nächste schritt wäre das ich ja den holocaust leugne, was ja dann schon im rechtlich kritischen bereich wäre und nunja, dann verleumdung, da ich dies keineswegs tue.

Desweiteren gehts doch garnicht um das gesetz an sich. Homosexuelle werden in russland massiv gedemütigt und diskriminiert, und da setze ich wenn an, bei hitler ging es auch erst mit reiner diskriminierung los. das bedeutet nicht das am ende eine homosexuellenverfolgung stattfindet, was du wohl eh jetzt aus meinen worten folgern wirst. Ich für meinen teil sehe halt, das Putin nichts für homosexuelle tut sonder gegen sie, das gleiche tat hitler auch. dabei geht es aber nicht um das wie mein gott! es geht einfach darum das in beiden fällen eine bevölkerungsgruppe, dazu eine minderheit, diskriminiert und verachtet wird und das vor dem gesetz ebenfalls.

Aber nein, sobald man mal objektiv etwas betrachtet wo die wörter juden und hitler zusammenkommen, ist man ja automatisch ein verharmloser, ja man fühlt sich glatt als leugner der tatsachen von vor 70 jahren.


Das ist genau wie hier im Thread sobald jemand was gegen die andere seite sagt. es kann noch so objektiv sein, es ist automatisch erstmal falsch und wird mit irgendwelchen anderen pseudobeispielen und vergleichen gekontert.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2014)

In den USA werden Schwule auch nicht überall gut behandelt, man denke an die ganzen religiösen Fanatiker. Oder an die Mexikaner dort. 

Probleme mit Leuten die anders sind gibt es überall und jederzeit. Man denke mal an das Thema Mobbing und Schule, ist wohl der bessere Vergleich zu Putin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2014)

Tut mir leid, deine ganze Argumentation ist nicht schlüssig. Die Verfolgung durch die Juden im Dritten Reich ist ganz klar stichhaltig belegt. 

Durch deine Wortwahl (Bei Hitler waren es die Juden, bei Putin die Homosexuellen) suggerierst du Parallelen. Warum sonst wählst du ausgerecht Hitler als Beispiel? Weil du dir um die Provokation dieses Vergleiches bewusst bist. (Es gäbe mehr als genug andere Herrscher die auch Minderheiten unterdrückt haben, wenn du genau diesen einen nimmst, weißt du was du da tust, zumindest traue ich es dir zu, wenn nicht bist du naiv und nicht ich).

Ich habe jetzt mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht, dass die Situation der Homosexuellen in Russland mitnichten, der der Juden im Dritten Reich entspricht.

Ich habe dir sogar eine Quelle gegeben, wo ein Homosexueller aus Russland selbst Stellung bezieht. Du bist in der Bringschuld, zu beweisen, dass es den Homosexuellen unter Putin so schlimm geht.

Ferner (und auch das hab ich schon erwähnt) Homosexuelle werden nicht gedemütigt, ihnen ist bloß Propaganda verboten. Und das auch nur gegenüber Minderjährigen. Was an Kinderschutz schlimm sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Der einzige bei uns der sich um Kinder sorgt, ist ja Sebastian Edathy (puh der war böse).

Und zu guter Letzt, ich habe dir nie vorgeworfen, dass du den Holocaust leugnest, sondern nur das du das Leid der Juden verharmlost, wenn du es auf eine Stufe mit der Situation der Homosexuellen in Russland vergleichst.


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

Wisst ihr überhaupt das es in 33 Städten wieder Montags-Demos gibt ? NEIN , warum weil unsere Medien es totschweigen und sogar Überwachungskameras plötzlich nicht gehen ...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe dir sogar eine Quelle gegeben, wo ein Homosexueller aus Russland selbst Stellung bezieht. Du bist in der Bringschuld, zu beweisen, dass es den Homosexuellen unter Putin so schlimm geht.


 
Was ist dann damit?
Homosexuelle in Russland: Putin betreibt staatliche Diskriminierung | ZEIT ONLINE
Und was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass du es nicht so meinst, aber ich lese so häufig, was alles nicht in diesen Thread passt...
> Wenn wir über die Ukraine diskutieren, gehören die an dem Konflikt  beteiligten Länder, betreffs Hintergrund, Absichten, Auswirkungen dieses  Konfliktes einfach mit dazu, da ansonsten nur einseitig diskutiert  werden darf. Der Threadname wurde schon einmal geändert, es dürfte  eigentlich kein Problem sein, ihn erneut anzupassen.



Es geht nicht um den Threadnamen, es geht um Themen. Absichten und Interessen beteiligter Länder in Bezug auf die Ukraine, ggf. noch ihre Nachbarländer haben damit etwas zu tun.
Aber einige Leute hier hängen unzählige andere Themen an. Von der detailierten Analyse und moralischen Gewichtung Putin's Gesetze gegen Homosexuelle bis hin zu sämtlichen Verfehlungen der USA in den letzten 80 Jahren, von der gesammelten Berichterstattung diverser Medien im letzten halben Jahrhundert bis zur Entkolonialisierung diverser Weltreiche. Das sind jeweils riesige, eigenständige Themenkomplexe, die bequem mehrere Threads füllen würden.
Hier sprengen sie den Rahmen bei weitem und all zu harte Argumente lassen sich eh nicht daraus ableiten - es sei denn, man unterstellt den Handelnden in Bezug auf die Ukraine einen IQ und null und behauptet, sie würden 1:1 Verhaltensmuster nachexerzieren. Ich denke aber, wir sind uns darin einig, dass alle Beteiligten sehr spezifische Interessen in Bezug auf die Ukraine haben (auch wenn wir uns ggf. nicht einig sind, welche).? Dann müssen wir umgekehrt auch detailiert für diesem Einzelfall gucken, was sie machen und was sie sagen und wie sie zu wem Stellung beziehen. Jemand, der Syrien bombadieren will (oder auch nicht), muss nicht das gleiche in der Ukraine wollen. Jemand, der ein Erbrecht auf die Krim erhebt (oder auch nicht), muss das gleiche nicht mit anderen ukrainischen Provinzen machen. Etc.

Themenferne Punkte kann man natürlich trotzdem als knappe Beispiele heranziehen - dann muss man sich aber auf das wirklich offensichtliche beschränken, sonst sieht jeder in dem Beispiel etwas anderes und es bleibt nicht "knapp". Z.B.:


Spoiler



-"Putin schränkt Homosexuelle im Vergleich zu Heterosexuellen ein" - das ist offensichtlich, es gibt Sondergesetze, die bestimmte Dinge in homosexuellen Kontext beschränken. Kann man als Argument für repressive Maßnahmen und Ungleichbehandlung bringen. Ob diese Behandlung nun nur eine Lappalie ist oder ein ernstes humanitäres Problem, ob sie eine generelle Radikalopposition gegenüber Putin rechtfertigt oder ob man sich vielleicht was abgucken sollte - das ist nicht unstrittig. Solche Stellungnahmen würden hier nur zu Diskussionen führen, die nichts zum Thema "Ukraine" beitragen und in einen eigenen Thread gehören. 
-"die USA sind durchaus bereit, Militär für das erreichen bestimmter Zeile einzusetzen" - das sollte unstrittig sein und kann als Beispiel/Argument eingesetzt werden. Ob diese Ziele "immer" nur den USA dienen, grundsätzlich falsch sind, oder ob sie hocherstrebenswert sind und man froh sein kann, dass sich wer drum kümmert - das ist hoch umstritten. Diese Aspekte als Argument/Beispiel zu verwenden würde erfordern, dass man sie zu erst einmal vollständig ausdiskutieren muss. Und dafür ist das hier der falsche Thread, hier disktuiert man besser gleich direkt über die Ukraine, wenn man sich schon streiten möchte  

In kurz: Beispiele und Vergleiche bereichern die Diskussion zu einem Thema nur dann, wenn sie nicht ihrerseits zu einem eigenen Thema/einer eigenen Diskussion führen





> Die Geschichte zeigte, dass es den Afganistankrieg, nur deshalb gab, weil sich Afgahnistan politisch dem Ostblock annäherte. Auch hier wurden die Opositionsgruppen von den USA unterstützt und was wie "Innere Unruhen" aussah, sollte diese Annäherung verhindern und war im Prinzip nichts anderes, als das, was im Vorfeld in der Ukraine abging. Die Sowjetunion leistete damals (obwohl sie zuerst nicht einschreiten wollten) auf Grund von Verträgen mit Afgahnistan Militärhilfe, was der Westem als Invasion wertete....den Rest kennen wir.



Die USA haben in Afghanistan gezielt paramilitärische Kräfte unterstützt und mit Waffen versorgt - das ist mit der Ukraine nicht vergleichbar (es sei denn, man bezieht sich auf die Ausrüstung der Separatisten, die möglicherweise von Russland in vergleichbarer Weise geliefert wurde, wofür es aber keine Hinweise gibt, außer dass es die einzige Erklärungsansatz überhaupt ist). Und die UdSSR hat seinerzeit auf ein Hilfegesuch der afghanischen Regierung (mit nicht ganz klarer Legitimation) reagiert. Das könnte man entfernt mit den Hilfegesuchen der Kiewer Regierung an NATO und EU vergleichen - nur dass diese eben nicht militärisch reagieren. Erst recht nicht mit einer de facto Übernahme der Kontrolle im gesamten Land bzw. militärischen Einnahme des gesamten Landes, wie es die UdSSR seinerzeit tat.



> Erinnert ihr euch an die Olympiade in Sotschi, da war Krim noch kein Thema.
> Es wurde massiv Druck auf Russland ausgeübt, die Berichterstattung war schon anti-russisch!



Die Krim selbst nicht, aber der Druck Russlands auf die ukrainische Regierung sowie die Proteste gegen daraus resultierende Entscheidungen, die waren es sehr wohl. (Ebenso wie die Konfrontationen innerhalb der Ukraine selbst - aber da Russland damals noch nicht offen für prorussische Separatisten Stellung bezog, war es natürlich kein "Sotschi"-Thema)



> *Meine Sicht der Geschehnisse :*
> Mich hatten die Demonstrationen und Geschehnisse in der Ukraine anfangs nicht interessiert.



Das erklärt einiges. Spätestens seit der EM 2012 gab es nämlich zahlreiche Berichte über die Probleme in der Ukraine auch in den deutschen Medien - und die hatten auch die Ausführlichkeit, die du in Artikeln zu den Protesten (die eben Artikel über Proteste waren und nicht eine Abhandlung zur Vorgeschichte) scheinbar vermisst hast.



> Doch während Russland alle Geschehnisse brachte, fehlte bei uns immer etwas, unsere Berichterstattung war einseitig, man zeigte uns nur das, was den Hass auf das böse Janukowitsch-Regime schürte. Diese Gewalt, die von den Demonstranten ausging, Bilder die so nie im westlichen Fernsehen gezeigt wurden, wohingegen diese gewalttätige Staatsmacht (was auch bei uns gezeigt wurde)  harmlos wirkte.



Bist du sicher, dass dir da nenneswert zusätzliche Ereignisse gezeigt wurden, die bei uns gar nicht kamen?
Trotz zahlreicher Links hier im Thread habe ich jedenfalls auch aus russischen Medien nur sehr, sehr, sehr viele und sehr, sehr, sehr ausführliche Wiederholungen (und Deutungen!) von eher wenigen Ereignissen gesehen - die zu dem auch in deutschen Medien erwähnt wurden. (wenn auch mit anderem Stellenwert)

Allgemein: Es wäre für die Diskussion hilfreich, wenn du ein paar Beispiele für die von dir kritisierte/gelobte Berichterstattung finden würdest. Über "Die Medien" kann man nämlich genauso viel erzählen, wie über "Den Westen". Ich z.B. habe in "Den Medien", die ja ach-so-gleichgeschaltet sein sollen, wenn man ~pro-russischen Diskussionsteilnehmern glaubt, einiges über den rechten Sektor und der politisch organisierten Faschisten mit dem größtenteils friedlichen Teil der Maidan-Bewegung gesehen, während du in "Den" gleichen Medien offensichtlich rein gar nichts davon bemerkt hast.


----------



## hbf878 (30. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemein: Es wäre für die Diskussion hilfreich, wenn du ein paar Beispiele für die von dir kritisierte/gelobte Berichterstattung finden würdest. Über "Die Medien" kann man nämlich genauso viel erzählen, wie über "Den Westen". Ich z.B. habe in "Den Medien", die ja ach-so-gleichgeschaltet sein sollen, wenn man ~pro-russischen Diskussionsteilnehmern glaubt, einiges über den rechten Sektor und der politisch organisierten Faschisten mit dem größtenteils friedlichen Teil der Maidan-Bewegung gesehen, während du in "Den" gleichen Medien offensichtlich rein gar nichts davon bemerkt hast.


Daran hätte ich auch Interesse! Vor allem an Beispielen für Kriegshetze gleichgeschaltete Systempresse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2014)

Einzelne Beispiele für "Hetze" sollten sich schnell finden lassen. Mir ginge es eher um systematische Fehlberichterstattung und Unterschlagung von Details. Es gibt zwar einige Medien in Deutschland, bei denen das imho vollkommen normal ist, aber es gibt imho auch Gegenbeispiele - und vor allem gibt es in der breiten Medienlandschaft imho zahlreiche Vertreter, die eine andere Seite weglassen, als andere.
Aber hier wird immer von flächendeckender Gleichschaltung erzählt. Da würden mich doch mal ein Beispiel interessieren, die von TAZ bis FAZ, von BILD bis Focus, von Tagesschau bis Spiegel identisch falsch verbeitet wurden.


P.S.:
Es musste mal wieder OT entfernt werden


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Daran hätte ich auch Interesse! Vor allem an Beispielen für Kriegshetze.


 


in der USA Presse wirst du es nicht finden ! wer aber das Internet bedienen kann , und nachdenkt ob das stimmen kann und mal die quellen vergleicht wird erkennen was fakt ist.


----------



## hbf878 (30. April 2014)

genau das meinte ich doch! Beispiele, in denen die deutsche Presse (ich nehme an, mit USA Presse meinst du westliche Presse?) systematisch Fehlinformationen verbreitet. 

und ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie man das Internet "bedient"


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

4 Konzerne mehr muss ich wohl nicht dazu sagen. 

Fehlinformationen. wie zb in der Bild wo Bilder einfach mit anderen Überschriften betitelt werden.

im TV zdf und ard. wo falsche videos gezeigt werden ohne geprüft zu werden woher sie stammen. Die schon mal früher gezeigt wurden in ein anderen Zusammenhang. 


Die geben sich nicht mal mühe uns zu Belügen und trotzdem checkt es keiner , viel zu naiv die Leute.

kann man alles im Netz finden. wenn man kritisch bleibt und nicht alles glaubt.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

Im netz kann man genau so viel lügen und müll finden. jeder kann etwas hochladen, verändern, vertauschen. von daher kann man soviele blogs, youtubevideos, etc. hier posten, die sollte man zunächst erstmal noch stärker mit kritischem auge betrachten als sachen der Öffentlich rechtlichen sender.

Zumal es genug menschen gibt, die immernoch nicht wissen wie man medien benutzt. man kann nicht eine quelle benutzen als grundlage der eigenen argumente, genau so wenig kann man durch eine quelle behaupten, das etwas auch so ist.
man muss mehrere quellen durchstöbern, schauen welche informationen in mehreren quellen auftauchen, so steigt der mögliche wahrheitsgehalt schonmal. zudem sollte man quellen von beiden seiten benutzen. werden im "westen" als auch im "osten" die gleichen informationen verbreitet, kann man sehr stark davon ausgehen das die jeweilige meldung wahr ist. Zu 99% kann man sich, bezogen auf Konflikte, situationen, etc. wie hier mit der ukraine allerdings nie sein. 

man darf ja und soll auch kritisch sein, aber alles abzulehnen was von seite A oder von Seite B kommt, das ist etwas zuviel des guten, den so kommt man nie zu einem möglichen wahren ergebnis.


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

Also wenn im TV zb ein Video im Jahr 2013 auftaucht und dann 2014 nochmal mit ein anderen inhalt. und keiner die quelle prüft und andere Medien es einfach abschreiben oder kopieren. sind es dann auch 99% die das selbe sagen. aber ist es dann auch Wahr ?.

Wenn man dann noch sieht wer steckt den hinter den Konzernen , wer bezahlt das. was macht überhaupt sinn.



Da gibt es offensichtliche lügen die jeder entdecken kann.


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Also wenn im TV zb ein Video im Jahr 2013 auftaucht und dann 2014 nochmal mit ein anderen inhalt. und keiner die quelle prüft und andere Medien es einfach abschreiben oder kopieren. sind es dann auch 99% die das selbe sagen. aber ist es dann auch Wahr ?.
> 
> Wenn man dann noch sieht wer steckt den hinter den Konzernen , wer bezahlt das. was macht überhaupt sinn.
> 
> Da gibt es offensichtliche lügen die jeder entdecken kann.



Wie kann das selbe video zwei verschiedene sachen zeigen? ist doch widersprüchlich 

aber wie gesagt, alles direkt glauben ist dumm, aber alles von anfang an direkt nicht zu glauben genau so.


----------



## MasterSax (30. April 2014)

verschrieben  hast pn


----------



## loser321 (30. April 2014)

So der Fahrplan ist draussen, es wird auf Umsetzung der europäischen "Partner" gewartet.
***


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2014)

Fahrplan sehe ich da keinen - aber ein schönes Beispiel für die Stimmungsmache, die Medien hier wiederholt vorgewurfen wurde.

Den Zitaten zu Folge sagte Kerry:
"Wir müssen uns wieder mehr um die Verteidigung unseres Territoriums und Sicherheit kümmern und die unterstützen, die so leben wollen, wie wir"

Soweit, so gut - und es wird wohl kaum jemand wiedersprechen wollen, wenn eine Allianz auf ihrem eigenen Grund und Boden ihre eigenen Interessen schützen will. (Ob Kerry wirklich nur das will, sei mal dahingestellt - seriöse Nachrichten sollen informieren, nicht spekulieren)

Die RT.com Interpretation macht daraus:
"Wir müssen Russland bekämpfen und Europa von Moskau trennen"
Eine offensive Kampfansage, auf dass wieder ein paar mehr die Ansicht übernehmen, Putin würde sich gegen NATO-"Angriffe" verteidigen...


----------



## loser321 (1. Mai 2014)

Jeder soll bin 5 Jahren mind. 2% des BIP für die Verteidigung bereitstellen. Bin ich absolut dafür, besser mehr.

Dann muss der Gürtel halt noch ein bisschen enger geschnallt werden. Das sollte uns die Freiheit und Demokratie mit US-Geschmack Wert sein. 

Meine Fresse der tut ja so als wolle der Russe morgen einmarschieren. Krank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Jeder soll bin 5 Jahren mind. 2% des BIP für die Verteidigung bereitstellen. Bin ich absolut dafür, besser mehr.
> 
> Dann muss der Gürtel halt noch ein bisschen enger geschnallt werden. Das sollte uns die Freiheit und Demokratie mit US-Geschmack Wert sein.
> 
> Meine Fresse der tut ja so als wolle der Russe morgen einmarschieren. Krank.


 

Bei den 2% dürfte es ihm weniger um Russland gehen und mehr um den eigenen Gürtel. Die USA investieren derzeit 3,8% und stellen mehr militärische Infrastruktur, als alle anderen NATO-Mitglieder zusammen. Schon seit Jahren drängt die US-Regierung deswegen darauf, dass andere Mitglieder einen größeren Anteil der Gesamtkosten übernehmen - vollkommen unabhängig von der Ukraine und Russland.
Neu ist dagegen die Aussage, man wolle sich wieder mehr auf die Verteidigung des eigenen Territoriums konzentrieren, anstatt Weltpolizei zu spielen. Das ist aber eben das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was Kerry hier in den Mund gelegt wurde. Rückzug statt Angriff.


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Zitaten zu Folge sagte Kerry:
> "Wir müssen uns wieder mehr um die Verteidigung unseres Territoriums und Sicherheit kümmern und die unterstützen, die so leben wollen, wie wir"


 
US Territorium umfasst deren Meinung nach mind. die halbe Welt. Und wer will schon wie die leben - obwohl mit unserer tollen reGIERung sind wir auf dem besten Wege dahin....


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

_OT entfernt_


Hab aber grade das hier gelesen: 

“Together we have to push back against those who try to change sovereign border by force. Together we have to support those who simply want to live as we do,” he added."

Das hat Kerry gesagt? Das ist ja mal wieder die Höhe, die ALLERERSTEN die "sovereign border by force" "gechangte" haben in den letzten 50 Jahren sind ja wohl mit Abstand die Amis selber.. UNGLAUBLICH........


----------



## Nexus71 (1. Mai 2014)

_OT entfernt_

Zurück zum Thema:

Gregor Gysi: Frau Merkel, Sie reden da mit Faschisten in Kiew!

Gregor Gysi: Frau Merkel, Sie reden da mit Faschisten in Kiew! - YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2014)

... wurde entfernt




Nexus71 schrieb:


> US Territorium umfasst deren Meinung nach mind. die halbe Welt. Und wer will schon wie die leben - obwohl mit unserer tollen reGIERung sind wir auf dem besten Wege dahin....


 
US-"Territorium" nicht. Die US-Armee verhält sich zwar gerne so, als wäre die Welt ihr Heimatland, aber die Politik spricht i.d.R. von "US-Interessen". Und Kerry ausdrücklich von einer "Rückkehr" zu alten Verteidigungsdoktrin (als die NATO in erster Linie entlang ihrer tatsächlichen Grenzen patroullierte) im Gegensatz zu den "expeditionären" Aktionen der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte.
Und im übrigen redet er auch nur von der NATO, nicht den USA. Die NATO wurde iirc nur in Jugoslawien, Afghanistan und Lybien aktiv. Diverse andere Auslandseinsätze der US-Armee wurden entweder von den USA selbst oder (selten) der UN verantwortet.
In Bezug auf Russland und Ukraine hat er also gefordert, sich wieder an den Doktrin des kalten Krieges zu orientieren und Boden-Einheiten und Luftüberwachung entlang der NATO-Außengrenzen zu verstärken. Ob das nun die richtige Reaktion ist (nach dem "plötzlichen Auftauchen" tausender militärischer Truppen ohne Regierungsbezug auf der Krim ist konsequenter Grenzschutz zumindest logisch), sei mal dahingestellt. Aber es ist auf alle Fälle genau das Gegenteil des offensiven Vertreten von US-Interessen weit außerhalb der Grenzen, wie es z.B. im Irak praktiziert wurde. Trotzdem werden die Aussagen scheinbar (gezielt?) mit derartigen Mannövern assoziiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Mai 2014)

Aus "Die Anstalt" vom 28. April 2014 zwei gute Sachen zum Thema Ukraine und der "unabhängigen" Arbeit unserer Journalisten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwD_xrHcnOk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTWo5ZGcNA

Aber hey, mir wurde ja hier im Thread lang und breit erklärt, dass unsere Medien seriös arbeiten


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Gregor Gysi: Frau Merkel, Sie reden da mit Faschisten in Kiew!


Achso, das sagt also der Herr Gysi. Peinlich nur dass er vergisst zu erwähnen, in welchem Land östlich der Ukraine ebenfalls solche Leute mit an der Regierung beteiligt sind, nämlich in Russland. Denn wenn  man sich anschaut, was dort alles kreucht und fleucht, dann  erscheint ein Teil der Übergangsregierung in Kiew als geradezu harmlos. Angefangen von russisch-orthodoxen Klerikalfaschisten, über Parteien und Vertreter eines russisch-völkischen Nationalismus, lupenreine Rassisten mit ihrem Traum vom überlegenen russischen Volk bis hin zu Leuten, die irgendetwas über "historische Ansprüche" auf Gebiete jenseits der eigenen Staatsgrenze fabulieren etc.
Putins Russland: Ideologie vom überlegenen Volk - von Jan Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE
DGAP: Die Rückkehr des völkischen Nationalismus - Die deutschen Putin-Versteher wollen nicht wissen, in wessen Fußstapfen sie treten
Rassismus in Russland - Jagd auf die Opfer - Politik - Süddeutsche.de



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es ist auf alle Fälle genau das  Gegenteil des offensiven Vertreten von US-Interessen weit außerhalb der  Grenzen, wie es z.B. im Irak praktiziert wurde.


Die USA sind  zwar innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte offensiv aufgetreten, nur  haben sie auch andere Länder oder Teile von anderen Ländern annektiert  und dort Säuberungen durchgeführt, wie es Russland die letzten zwei  Jahrzehnte gemacht hat? Mir ist diesbezüglich nichts bekannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die USA sind  zwar innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte offensiv aufgetreten, nur  haben sie auch andere Länder oder Teile von anderen Ländern annektiert  und dort Säuberungen durchgeführt, wie es Russland die letzten zwei  Jahrzehnte gemacht hat? Mir ist diesbezüglich nichts bekannt.


 
"Säuberungen" wären mir auch von Russland nicht bekannt. Militärische Unterdrückung nicht-russischer Bewegungen ja, aber (soviel muss man selbst den übelsten Hardlinern dort zugestehen) wer die Klappe hält, hatte i.d.R. nichts zu befürchten. "Annektionen" dagegen ist relativ. Offiziell haben sich die USA zwar nichts einverleibt, aber sie haben mehrere Staaten temporär besetzt und dort Regierungen eingesetzt, die US-genehme Interessen vertreten. Darüber, was besser ist, mögen sich die Streiten, die hier ständig moralische US vs. Russ Rankings anzuzetteln versuchen. Objektiv und mit Blick auf die Ukraine kann man jedenfalls sagen: Wenn die USA wollen, dass sich die NATO künftig auf territoriale Verteidigung beschränkt, ist dass eine deeskalierende Maßnahme, die amerikanische Einsätze in der Ukraine unwahrscheinlicher macht und somit keine (zusätzliche) Bedrohung für Russland darstellt, wie vom verlinkten russischen Medium suggeriert.


----------



## Nexus71 (2. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Achso, das sagt also der Herr Gysi. Peinlich nur dass er vergisst zu erwähnen, in welchem Land östlich der Ukraine ebenfalls solche Leute mit an der Regierung beteiligt sind, nämlich in Russland.


 
Nur mal kurz dazu: Dann kann man fast jedes Land rausgreifen, wo dubiose Elemente ihr Unwesen treiben, D und USA sind davon auch nicht verschont. Aber wer den sog. "Westen" nur mit der golden Brille sieht, dem wird das fremd sein.

Ausserdem hat die NATO selber zB. rechten Terror unterstützt, zB. in Italien, diese Aktionen wurden aber linken in die Schuhe geschoben, damit ja nur keine "linke" (sprich der USA nicht genehme) Regierung an die Macht kommt. (hier nur ein paar Beispiele zum untersuchen: Operationen Gladio+Northwoods, MK Ultra, KlkluxClan - neue Rechte in den USA siehe Inside American Nazis Documentary) - YouTube - YouTube)


----------



## AMD4EVA (3. Mai 2014)

die usa wäre ohne andauernd krieg zu führen insolvent,
bzw. wenn diese das wieder aufschieben wollten hätte der dollar gar keinen wert mehr
(1 dollar wäre dann bei ca. 10-15eurocent)

wenn z.b. china auf die idee kommt die us staatsanleihen abzustoßen,
wäre die usa ebenso am nächsten tag insolvent

und rein theoretisch, gibts die usa dann nichtmehr, die wird dann einfach unter anderen ländern aufgeteilt


----------



## Gummert (3. Mai 2014)

@Nexus71,

NATO = Nord Amerikanische Terror Organisation

@AMD4EVA,

tut China schon seit mehreren Jahren.... die USA ist am Ende.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn es ein alter Hut ist:

Die Destabilisierung der Ukraine (und wahrscheinlich in Kürze auch Weißrusslands) dient hauptsächlich dazu, Russland durch eine Vision einer weiteren NATO-Osterweiterung bis an die Grenzen Russlands zu entsprechenden Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Da Russland/Putin kaum Alternativen hat, um dieses Szenario zu verhindern, läuft der Plan mehr oder weniger wunschgemäß, um Russland international als Aggressor ächten zu können.

Hauptziel ist zu verhindern, dass Russland, China und der Iran ihre Ressourcen zukünftig nicht mehr über den Dollar abrechnen. Damit würde die Dollar-Blase blatzen und der Dollar und damit die amerikanische Wirtschaft crashen. Eine weltweiter Crash aller Dollar abhängigen Währungen würde folgen.

Zu diesem Zweck wirft man alles in die Waagschale, inklusive der europäischen Verbündeten/Vasallen, und riskiert einen globalen Krieg.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein alter Hut ist:
> 
> Die Destabilisierung der Ukraine (und wahrscheinlich in Kürze auch Weißrusslands) dient hauptsächlich dazu, Russland durch eine Vision einer weiteren NATO-Osterweiterung bis an die Grenzen Russlands zu entsprechenden Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Da Russland/Putin kaum Alternativen hat, um dieses Szenario zu verhindern, läuft der Plan mehr oder weniger wunschgemäß, um Russland international als Aggressor ächten zu können.
> 
> ...



Wobei dies ja doch seeeehr spekulativ ist findest du nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2014)

Naja worüber haben eig Gaddafi und Sadam Hussein laut nachgedacht bevor man sie weggebombt hat?

Richtig, zukünftig nur noch ihr öl für euro, statt für dollar zu verkaufen.

Soweit hergeholt ist das also nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> @Nexus71,
> 
> NATO = Nord Amerikanische Terror Organisation



Ich bitte um etwas mehr Neutralität.
Mit so einer Aussage förderst du nur wieder irgendwelches Bashing das im Thread nichts zu suchen hat.



Gummert schrieb:


> @AMD4EVA,
> 
> tut China schon seit mehreren Jahren.... die USA ist am Ende.


 
Nein. China kann es sich nicht leisten US Staatsanleihen abzustoßen.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Sie kaufen immer weiter Staatsanleihen denn nur wenn die Amerikaner flüssig sind kaufen sie in China produzierte Waren.
Denn die USA sind immer noch der größte Markt der Welt.

Aber das ist auch schon wieder ein anderes Thema das hier nicht rein gehört und selbst mehrere Threads füllen könnte.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wobei dies ja doch seeeehr spekulativ ist findest du nicht?


 
Das ist in der Tat spekulativ und meine Meinung.

Wenn ich mir jedoch die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre anschaue und die Ziele der Amerikaner miteinander vergleiche, entdecke ich auffällige Gemeinsamkeiten.

Und die warnenden Stimmen in diesen Fällen hatten in allen Fällen Recht, es trafen sämtliche Vorhersagen ein.

Gibt es einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund, warum man den Amerikanern nach all den Lügen und gefälschten Beweisen ausgerechnet im Falle Ukraine/Russland glauben sollte?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund, warum man den Amerikanern nach all den Lügen und gefälschten Beweisen ausgerechnet im Falle Ukraine/Russland glauben sollte?


 
Unterstellst du jedem dass er immer lügt wenn er in der Vergangenheit man die Unwahrheit gesagt hat? Und wir reden hier von unterschiedlichen Administrationen und nicht von einer Person.
Und mir entzieht sich immer noch das Interesse der Amerikaner an die Ukraine.
Fakt ist doch dass die Ukraine nicht in der Nato aufgenommen werden. Weder gestern, noch jetzt noch in 10 Jahren.
Fakt ist auch dass die Ukraine pleite sind. Sie sind also auf Hilfe angewiesen um überleben zu können.
Jetzt könnte der "Westen" nichts machen dann wird die Ukraine russisch. Egal ob jetzt als Territorium oder als Vorort.
Und da der "Westen" daran interessiert ist überall Einfluss haben zu wollen gibt er den Ukrainern Geld damit sie weiterhin Russland Widerstand leisten können.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unterstellst du jedem dass er immer lügt wenn er in der Vergangenheit man die Unwahrheit gesagt hat? Und wir reden hier von unterschiedlichen Administrationen und nicht von einer Person.
> Und mir entzieht sich immer noch das Interesse der Amerikaner an die Ukraine.
> Fakt ist doch dass die Ukraine nicht in der Nato aufgenommen werden. Weder gestern, noch jetzt noch in 10 Jahren.
> Fakt ist auch dass die Ukraine pleite sind. Sie sind also auf Hilfe angewiesen um überleben zu können.
> ...


 
Natürlich unterstelle ich den Amerikanern (oder besser der US Regierung aka Obama und deren Administration), dass sie die gesamte Welt bezüglich ihrer Absichten anlügen. Das haben sie fast immer getan und werden es mit Sicherheit auch weiterhin tun. Wer im realen Leben beim Lügen erwischt wurde, verliert nunmal seine Glaubwürdigkeit.

Noch ist die Ukraine nicht Mitglied der NATO und die Russsen möchten dies auch mit allen Mitteln verhindern. Genau das ist Kalkül der Amerikaner, um einen Konflikt zu provozieren.

Die Hilfen, die im Moment vom IWF in Höhe von etwa 15 Mrd. Dollar in Aussicht gestellt wurden, werden mit Sicherheit zu einem großen Teil in die Rüstung des Landes fließen. Man wird sehen, ob diese und weitere Finanzspritzen genauso im Volk ankommen, wie dies im Falle Griechenland der Fall war (eben nicht!).

Der Widerstand gegen Russland wäre sicher gerechtfertigt, wenn Russland eine Annektion der Ukraine wirklich beabsichtigen würde. Wer kennt denn diese Pläne so genau, dass man dies den Russen ständig unterstellen könnte? Und was ist denn der Eingriff des Westens in die Ukraine anderes? Etwa der Wunsch, den Menschen dort das Heil der Welt zu bringen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Natürlich unterstelle ich den Amerikanern (oder besser der US Regierung aka Obama und deren Administration), dass sie die gesamte Welt bezüglich ihrer Absichten anlügen. Das haben sie fast immer getan und werden es mit Sicherheit auch weiterhin tun. Wer im realen Leben beim Lügen erwischt wurde, verliert nunmal seine Glaubwürdigkeit.



Jeder legt Fakten und Worte so aus damit sie den eigenen Interessen dienen.
Das machen die USA so, das macht Russland so, China, die Europäer und Unternehmen machen das natürlich auch so.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Noch ist die Ukraine nicht Mitglied der NATO und die Russsen möchten dies auch mit allen Mitteln verhindern. Genau das ist Kalkül der Amerikaner, um einen Konflikt zu provozieren.



Und ich bin eben der Meinung dass die Russen durch ihre Intervention eher einen Konflikt heraufbeschwören.
Denn -- auch wenn ich mich ständig wiederhole -- ich finde nicht dass Russen die in der Urkaine leben unmittelbar bedroht werden. Das ist großer Unsinn.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Hilfen, die im Moment vom IWF in Höhe von etwa 15 Mrd. Dollar in Aussicht gestellt wurden, werden mit Sicherheit zu einem großen Teil in die Rüstung des Landes fließen. Man wird sehen, ob diese und weitere Finanzspritzen genauso im Volk ankommen, wie dies im Falle Griechenland der Fall war (eben nicht!).



Das ist Sache der beteiligten Länder welche Auflagen sie machen.
Und Griechenland ist ein Fall für den Euro Thread.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Der Widerstand gegen Russland wäre sicher gerechtfertigt, wenn Russland eine Anektion der Ukraine wirklich beabsichtigen würde. Wer kennt denn diese Pläne so genau, dass man dies den Russen ständig unterstellen könnte? Und was ist denn der Eingriff des Westens in die Ukraine anderes? Etwa der Wunsch, den Menschen dort das Heil der Welt zu bringen?


 
Die Krim war doch nur der erste Teil. Ist doch schon leicht offensichtlich wo es nun weiter geht.
Und ich kann Länder wie Polen oder die Baltischen Staaten verstehen dass sie sich inzwischen auch Sorgen machen.
Aber Polen ist z.B. in der Nato. Die Russen werden sich 3x überlegen ob sie eine derartige Aktion auch in Polen ablaufen lassen.
Denn eins ist klar. Einen Konflikt mit der Nato kann sich Putin nicht leisten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder legt Fakten und Worte so aus damit sie den eigenen Interessen dienen.
> Das machen die USA so, das macht Russland so, China, die Europäer und Unternehmen machen das natürlich auch so.



Verstehe. Die Amerikaner dürfen nach Bedarf lügen und in jedem Land militärisch intervenieren, wenn es ihren Interessen nützt. Die bösen Russen dürfen das natürlich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin eben der Meinung dass die Russen durch ihre Intervention eher einen Konflikt heraufbeschwören.
> Denn -- auch wenn ich mich ständig wiederhole -- ich finde nicht dass Russen die in der Urkaine leben unmittelbar bedroht werden. Das ist großer Unsinn.



Wo haben die Russen den offiziell militärisch interveniert? Das wäre ja ein echter Knaller, dann müsste niemand mehr um den heißen Brei herum reden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Sache der beteiligten Länder welche Auflagen sie machen.
> Und Griechenland ist ein Fall für den Euro Thread.



Auflagen? Ja sicher, mit dem Geld müssen die Waffen im Westen gekauft werden. Und bitte nicht wieder wegen Spamverdacht beim lieben Mod heulen gehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Krim war doch nur der erste Teil. Ist doch schon leicht offensichtlich wo es nun weiter geht.
> Und ich kann Länder wie Polen oder die Baltischen Staaten verstehen dass sie sich inzwischen auch Sorgen machen.
> Aber Polen ist z.B. in der Nato. Die Russen werden sich 3x überlegen ob sie eine derartige Aktion auch in Polen ablaufen lassen.
> Denn eins ist klar. Einen Konflikt mit der Nato kann sich Putin nicht leisten.


 
Die Krim hatten wir hier schon abgehandelt, es gab dort ein Votum. Dieses wird aus verschiedenen Gründen, federführend natürlich wieder die Amerikaner, nicht anerkannt. Wie auch immer, es gibt dieses Votum und dessen Ergebnis ist eindeutig und völkerrechtlich kaum angreifbar.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wo haben die Russen den offiziell militärisch interveniert? Das wäre ja ein echter Knaller, dann müsste niemand mehr um den heißen Brei herum reden.



Georgien


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Verstehe. Die Amerikaner dürfen nach Bedarf lügen und in jedem Land militärisch intervenieren, wenn es ihren Interessen nützt. Die bösen Russen dürfen das natürlich nicht.



Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden bzw. unterstellst mir wie immer Pro Amerika zu sein.
Das zieht sich hier wie ein roter Faden durch den Thread und geht mir allmählich auf den Geist.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wo haben die Russen den offiziell militärisch interveniert? Das wäre ja ein echter Knaller, dann müsste niemand mehr um den heißen Brei herum reden.



Haben sie ja eben nicht. Sie haben das im Geheimen gemacht. Keine Ahnung was der russische Geheimdienst so gemacht hat.
Vielleicht hat ein SpezNas Team auf auf dem Maidan geballert -- das weiß niemand.
Allerdings will ich nicht weiter spekulieren da das sowieso zu nichts führt.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auflagen? Ja sicher, mit dem Geld müssen die Waffen im Westen gekauft werden. Und bitte nicht wieder wegen Spamverdacht beim lieben Mod heulen gehen.


 
Sie müssen erst mal nichts. Ich weiß nicht wie die Auflagen sind. Das wird/wurde sicher verhandelt.
Dir scheint aber schon von vorn herein klar zu sein wie das ablaufen muss. Das nenne ich mal Vorurteile haben bzw. wild herumspekulieren.

Und bitte keine Unterstellungen. Damit erreichst du nichts außer einen Verlust der Seriosität.
Ich muss mich bei keinem Mod ausheulen. Ich bin ein erwachsender Mensch mit einer eigenen Meinung.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Krim hatten wir hier schon abgehandelt, es gab dort ein Votum. Dieses wird aus verschiedenen Gründen, federführend natürlich wieder die Amerikaner, nicht anerkannt. Wie auch immer, es gibt dieses Votum und dessen Ergebnis ist eindeutig und völkerrechtlich kaum angreifbar.


 
Ich weiß. Der Westen hat sich inzwischen auch damit abgefunden dass die Krim Geschichte ist.
Mal sehen wie lange der Westen noch zu schaut wie es im Osten der Ukraine abläuft.
Immerhin sind die OSZE Mitglieder wieder frei gekommen.
OSZE-Geiseln in Ukraine freigelassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bitte um etwas mehr Neutralität.
> Mit so einer Aussage förderst du nur wieder irgendwelches Bashing das im Thread nichts zu suchen hat.



Neutralität ?
Klingt etwas naiv, wenn du eigentlich nur die NATO und die USA für jede ihrer Lügen, Aggressionen, Interventionen und Interessen in Schutz nehmen willst und den Mord und Tot an so vielen tausenden Menschen dafür in Kauf nimmst.
Wie war deine Aussage noch die wegen OT entfernt wurde? "Die Bombardierung der Zivilbevölkerung war aus Rache/ Hass berechtigt!!!"  Wie bitte?

Niemand hat das Recht, Menschen zu ermorden!
Niemand hat das Recht, in anderen Ländern zu intervenieren!
Niemand hat das Recht, sich *nicht* vor dem Internationalen Gerichthof rechtfertigen zu müssen!
Niemand hat das Recht, andere Menschen zu foltern!
Niemand hat das Recht, andere Länder zu bedrohen und zu putschen!
Niemand hat das Recht rassistisch zu sein und zu diskriminieren!

Warum erlaubst* du* den USA jegliches Recht zu brechen?

Du wirfst Russland alle möglichen schlimmen Dinge vor, hast aber laut deiner Aussage keine Ahnung????
Das nenne ich "Bashing" !



			
				Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Georgien


Die Russen wurden angegriffen! Verteidigung ist doch wohl keine Intervention 

Die USA hat dort 2003 geputscht (Rosenrevolution)
Danach haben sie Georgien millitärisch aufgerüstet und 2008 gegen Russland kämpfen lassen.

So bringt die USA Demokratie: *Farbrevolutionen*
Sehr interessant ist dabei : *US-Gründungen und Unterstützung*


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Neutralität ?
> Klingt etwas naiv, wenn du eigentlich nur die NATO und die USA für jede ihrer Lügen, Aggressionen, Interventionen und Interessen in Schutz nehmen willst und den Mord und Tot an so vielen tausenden Menschen dafür in Kauf nimmst.



Und wieder einer der mir eine Pro USA Einstellung unterstellt. 
Echt langweilig langsam. 
Wenn man nicht Pro Russisch ist, ist man automatisch Pro USA und wird gebahst bis die Fetzen fliegen.
Wie gesagt. Geht mir langsam auf den Geist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie war deine Aussage noch? "Die Bombardierung der Zivilbevölkerung war aus Rache/ Hass berechtigt!!!"  Wie bitte?



Dabei ging es um den 2. Weltkrieg der hier nicht hingehört und dann habe ich gesagt dass die Briten sich an Deutschland gerächt haben weil die mit der Bombardierung der Städte angefangen haben.
Gerechtfertigt wird hier absolut gar nichts. Beide Seiten sind für ihre Taten zu kritisieren. Ebenso die Russen die sich an der Bevölkerung gerächt haben als sie nach Berlin marschiert sind.
Aber -- das hat mit der Ukraine absolut nichts zu tun. Daher spar dir einen Kommentar.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Recht, Menschen zu ermorden!
> Niemand hat das Recht, in anderen Ländern zu intervenieren!
> Niemand hat das Recht, sich *nicht* vor dem Internationalen Gerichthof rechtfertigen zu müssen!
> Niemand hat das Recht, andere Menschen zu foltern!
> ...



Wo bashe ich denn wen?
Ich bin der Meinung dass die USA militärisch kein Interesse an der Ukraine oder der Krim haben.
Einfluss will jeder haben. Das ist in der heutigen Politik so üblich.
Das muss man kritisieren bringt aber nichts.

Ich kritisiere die USA dass sie sich nicht mehr für eine diplomatische Lösung einsetzen. Die Macht haben sie dazu.

Die EU kritisiere ich dafür dass sie einfach zu schwach sind bzw. keine gemeinsame Meinung vertreten. Jedes Land ist hier auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht -- meist von Wirtschaftslobbyisten vorangetrieben. Sieht man ja gut an Siemens die sich bei den Russen eingeschleimt haben.

Russland kritisiere ich weil sie sich direkt oder indirekt in ein Konflikt eines anderen Landes einmischen -- wie immer mit dem Ergebnis mehr Einfluss ausüben zu können.

Ergo bekommen alle Seiten von mir was auf die Mütze. 
Ich bin weder Pro USA noch Pro EU noch Anti Russisch oder sonst was. Mich interessiert in erster Linie die Sicherheit des Kontinentes und die Sicherheit der Menschen die von diesem Konflikt bedroht sind denn eins ist doch mal klar: die Menschen können nichts dafür wenn sie zum Spielball globaler Mächte werden.
Derzeit habe ich das Gefühl dass in der Ukraine ein "Kalter Krieg Reloaded" ausgebrochen ist wo es nur gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen gibt aber keine Lösungen vorangetrieben werden.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Russen wurden angegriffen! Verteidigung ist doch wohl keine Intervention
> 
> Die USA hat dort 2003 geputscht (Rosenrevolution)
> Danach haben sie Georgien millitärisch aufgerüstet und 2008 gegen Russland kämpfen lassen.
> ...



Könntest du Georgien mal aus dem Ukraine Thread raushalten?
Oder mach für Georgien einen eigenen thread auf.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Mai 2014)

Es ist immer wieder interessant, dass wenn Themen unangenehm werden, du den Thread moderieren willst.
Georgien brachte ich nicht in diesen Thread, es aber als Intervention Russlands in diesem Thread stehen zu lassen, wäre nicht die Wahrheit!

Es ist doch sehr merkwürdig, dass du Russland für etwas kritisierst, was die USA/EU als erstes in der Ukraine gemacht haben. Diese kritisierst du dafür nicht!
Das sollte man aber schon "können", wenn man nicht pro-USA ist. 

Die USA hat millitärisch kein Interesse an der Ukraine????
Wenn man ein Land von innen heraus mit faschistischen Gruppierungen putscht, weil ein Assiziierungsabkommen, was "millitärische Zusammenarbeit" beinhaltet, nicht unterschrieben wurde, sagt das doch eigentlich genug aus.

Wenn du dich, wie du sagst, für den Frieden einsetzt, dann stehen wir auf der gleiche Seite.
Aber dann sollten doch erst einmal die eigentliche Aggressoren als solche benannt werden  und nicht die Opfer  als Aggressoren dargestellt werden, wie das unsere westlichen Medien so gern machen!


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder interessant, dass wenn Themen unangenehm werden, du den Thread moderieren willst.



Ich moderiere gar nichts. Ich sage nur dass das Thema mit der Ukraine nichts zu tun hat. Das nennt man "Hinweis geben".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Georgien brachte ich nicht in diesen Thread, es aber als Intervention Russlands in diesem Thread stehen zu lassen, wäre nicht die Wahrheit!



Wenn du über Georgien und die Entstehung der Geschichte reden willst mach einen Thread dafür auf.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es ist doch sehr merkwürdig, dass du Russland für etwas kritisierst, was die USA/EU als erstes in der Ukraine gemacht haben. Diese kritisierst du dafür nicht!
> Das sollte man aber schon "können", wenn man nicht pro-USA ist.



Du scheinst meinen Post entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden zu haben.
Natürlich kritisiere ich die EU und die USA denn sie tun viel zu wenig um den Konflikt zu entschärfen.
Die USA poltern mal hier und da herum. Dazu kommt eben das übliche Palaver das Vertreter der US Regierung an den Tag legen damit sie innenpolitisch als "stark" angesehen werden.
Denn eine schwache US Regierung wird bei den nächsten Wahlen schnell abgestraft. Die US Bürger mögen keine "schwache Regierung".
Aber genauso ist es auch bei Putin. Auch er gibt sich "stark" damit er innenpolitisch nicht angreifbar wird.
Und die EU gibt sich unentschlossen weil wirtschaftliche Interessen wie immer Vorrang vor allem anderen haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die USA hat millitärisch kein Interesse an der Ukraine????
> Wenn man ein Land von innen heraus mit faschistischen Gruppierungen putscht, weil ein Assiziierungsabkommen, was "millitärische Zusammenarbeit" beinhaltet, nicht unterschrieben wurde, sagt das doch eigentlich genug aus.



Wie gesagt. Das sind alles nur Spekulationen.
Und eine Meinung in einem Blog sehe ich nicht als "Beweis" an.
Und die USA haben als Nato Mitglied sowieso Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer -- habe ich aber auch schon mehrmals erwähnt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich, wie du sagst, für den Frieden einsetzt, dann stehen wir auf der gleiche Seite.
> Aber dann sollten doch erst einmal die eigentliche Aggressoren als solche benannt werden  und nicht die Opfer  als Aggressoren dargestellt werden, wie das unsere westlichen Medien so gern machen!


 
Und ich sehe eben auf keiner Seite eine rein "weiße Weste". Jede Seite hat Interessen die sie verfolgt.
Derartige Interessen müssen eben in Verhandlungen besprochen und geklärt werden.
Aber in erster Linie geht es um die Ukraine und nicht um die Interessen der Großmächte. Das scheint jeder zu vergessen.
Und in der derzeitigen Lage der Ukraine sehe ich auch keine Chance auf freie und gerechte Wahlen. Das Thema mit den Wahlen hat sich meiner Meinung nach fürs Erste erledigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja worüber haben eig Gaddafi und Sadam Hussein laut nachgedacht bevor man sie weggebombt hat?
> 
> Richtig, zukünftig nur noch ihr öl für euro, statt für dollar zu verkaufen.
> 
> Soweit hergeholt ist das also nicht.



Gaddafi hat sein Öl bereits für Euro verkauft, Hussein hat sein Öl für alles verkauft, wofür er es verkaufen dürfte. Die Angriffe in Lybien wurden primär von europäischen Nationen unterstützt (Frankreich flog die ersten Angriffe, die USA versuchten bereits nach zwei Tagen, möglichst viel auf andere Nationen abzuwälzen), die ebenso eine Stärkung des Euro auf internationaler Ebene forcieren. Die sollen sich also deiner Meinung alle ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten haben und das jetzt wieder tun? Damit der Iran, der sowieso nicht in Dollar handelt, sondern derzeit fast gar nicht / nur gegen Naturalien, dem die Ukraine egal ist, der kaum Beziehungen zu Russland hat und für die Weltwirtschaft kaum eine Rolle spielt, nicht auf eine andere Handelswährung umsteigt?
Also ich finde das SEHR weit hergeholt. Vom sehr indirekten Wirkmechanismus mal ganz zu schweigen. Wenn Russland ach-so-friedlich wäre, dann würde es ja wohl kaum mit Militär auf politische Umschwünge in einem Nachbarstaat reagieren, was in deinen Überlegungen aber zentraler Teil des ""Plans"" ist.





Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund, warum man den Amerikanern nach all den Lügen und gefälschten Beweisen ausgerechnet im Falle Ukraine/Russland glauben sollte?


 
Nö.
Das ist aber auch keine relevante Frage. Wichtiger wäre:
- Sollte man ausgerechnet Russland alles glauben? Einem Land, dass bislang die größten militärischen Operationen im Rahmen der Krise durchgeführt hat und dass bislang der größte Profiteur der Krise ist, aber behauptet, es wäre total friedlich und würde aus rein altruistischen Motiven handeln?
- Muss man, nur weil die USA die Wahrheit oftmals überdehnt haben, automatisch davon ausgehen, dass in jedem einzelnen Fall das Gegenteil ihrer Aussagen die Wahrheit ist?

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich lieber an Beobachtungen realer Ereignisse, denn an Spekulationen über mögliche Pläne. Und die Ereignisse sind wie folgt: Die Krim wurde, unter massivem Einsatz von Militär, zu russischem Territorium. "Russische" (nach eigenem bekennen) Einheiten in der Ost-Ukraine besetzen Städte, verhängen Ausgangssperren, schießen Hubschrauber vom Himmel, entführen Beobachter. USA und NATO auf der anderen Seite verhängen ein paar Pseudo-Sanktiönchen, die niemandem Schaden und machen sonst gar nichts. Die ukrainische reagiert äußerst spät bzw. zurückhaltend auf Angriffe gegen das staatliche System und hat Wahlen für die nahe Zukunft angekündigt, die eine friedliche Interessensvertretung ermöglichen würden. Sonst macht sie de facto gar nichts - weder Rechte von Minderheiten beschneiden, noch probelmatische internationale Verpflichtungen in nenneswertem Umfange eingehen.

Fazit: Über die Motivation aller Beteiligten kann man sehr viel spekulieren und das Ergebnis ist selten positiv. Aber aggressive Aktivitäten gehen derzeit vor allem von den prorussischen Milizen aus. Pläne zur friedlich-demokratischen Neuregelung von der Ukrainischen Regierung. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen staatlicher Demokratie und selbst ernannten, militärischen Herrschern habe, ist die Präferenz ziemlich klar. Und sie liefert auch einen Maßstab, an dem man die Unterstützung internationaler Akteuere für die eine oder die andere Fraktion messen kann.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich moderiere gar nichts. Ich sage nur dass das Thema mit der Ukraine nichts zu tun hat. Das nennt man "Hinweis geben".


Mit solchen "Hinweisen" stellst du dich bewusst oder unbewusst, dass sei mal dahingestellt über andere.
Auf jeden Fall nutzt du sie für dich aus.



> Wenn du über Georgien und die Entstehung der Geschichte reden willst mach einen Thread dafür auf.


Bashing pur und Kindergarten! 
Aber ich verstehe, dass dir die Wahrheit, dass Russland sich nur verteidigt hat, unangenehm ist und mögliche Vergleiche in Bezug auf die Ukraine von dir nicht gewünscht werden.
Wenn du jeder Sache, die im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine zu werten ist, einen eigenen Thread geben willst , dann mach einen für Russland, USA, EU, Nato, und natürlich auch für die Krim auf, denn die hat ja nun nichts mehr mit der Ukraine zu tun. 


> Du scheinst meinen Post entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden zu haben.
> Natürlich kritisiere ich die EU und die USA denn sie tun viel zu wenig um den Konflikt zu entschärfen.


Die USA, EU haben diesen Konflikt erst geschaffen! Da ist es doch ein Hohn Russland dafür zu verurteilen.



> Wie gesagt. Das sind alles nur Spekulationen.
> Und eine Meinung in einem Blog sehe ich nicht als "Beweis" an.
> Und die USA haben als Nato Mitglied sowieso Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer -- habe ich aber auch schon mehrmals erwähnt.


Habe ich etwas von einem Blog als Beweis und etwas zum Schwarzen Meer gesagt?
Merkst du gar nicht, wie du gegen jedes Argument hier schießt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, wovon geredet wird?
Ich wusste auch nicht, dass man als NATO-Mitglied automatisch Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer hat. Es gibt Verträge und Verträge werden deshalb gemacht, damit man sich daran hält.
Es gibt auch einen Internationalen Strafgerichtshof. Warum ist die USA davon befreit?



> Aber in erster Linie geht es um die Ukraine und nicht um die Interessen der Großmächte. Das scheint jeder zu vergessen.


Das vergisst hier niemand!
Die Ukraine hatte noch nie Ruhe für sich!
Die USA/die Nato haben schon seit 1991 ihre Finger in der Ukraine, versuchten dort eine Oposition auzufbauen, haben dort interveniert, (2004 Orangene Revolution)
und auch den jetzigen Machtwechsel herbeigeführt!
Jeder Ukrainer, dem das nicht gefällt und der etwas dagegen unternimmt, ist nun ein "Terrorist" oder ein "Pro-Russe". 
*
In den westlichen Medien geht es darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten., die wirklichen Geschehen, Hintergründe, Ziele zu verschleiern und so friedfertige Bürger zu haben, die mit ihren Regierungen und deren Handeln zufrieden sind. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier im Thread die ganze Argumentation bewusst in diese Richtung gelenkt wird.*


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mit solchen "Hinweisen" stellst du dich bewusst oder unbewusst, dass sei mal dahingestellt über andere.
> Auf jeden Fall nutzt du sie für dich aus.



Das ist doch Blödsinn.
Wenn ich auf ein Post antworte das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat und du auch wieder und andere auch dann sind hier Sachen drin die nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun haben.
Und dann kommt der Moderator und löscht alles was gesagt wurde -- ist ja schon mehrmals vorgekommen.
Was also bringt das über Sachen zu posten die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben?
Ist es nicht viel sinnvoller einen neuen Thread zu erstellen in dem dann eben diese Punkte angesprochen werden können?
Außerdem ist "Krieg" immer ein sehr komplexes Thema das mit einfachen Posts und schlechtem Hintergrundwissen sowieso nicht klar gegliedert erörtert werden kann.
Mir jedenfalls fehlen viel zu viele Informationen als dass ich mir ein Urteil über den Georgien Konflikt erlauben könnte.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Bashing pur und Kindergarten!
> Aber ich verstehe, dass dir die Wahrheit, dass Russland sich nur verteidigt hat, unangenehm ist und mögliche Vergleiche in Bezug auf die Ukraine von dir nicht gewünscht werden.
> Wenn du jeder Sache, die im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine zu werten ist, einen eigenen Thread geben willst , dann mach einen für Russland, USA, EU, Nato, und natürlich auch für die Krim auf, denn die hat ja nun nichts mehr mit der Ukraine zu tun.
> Die USA, EU haben diesen Konflikt erst geschaffen! Da ist es doch ein Hohn Russland dafür zu verurteilen.



Und wieder eine Unterstellung. 
Die EU hat gar nichts gemacht. Die Regierung unter Janukowitsch hat nicht das gemacht wofür sie gewählt wurde. Und dann wird das eben kritisiert und Demonstrationen entstehen.
Und die Russen auf der Krim waren weder in Gefahr noch sonst was. Es gab Verträge die den Russen klar zugesichert haben dass sie ihre Marine dort stationieren konnte.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas von einem Blog als Beweis und etwas zum Schwarzen Meer gesagt?
> Merkst du gar nicht, wie du gegen jedes Argument hier schießt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, wovon geredet wird?



Merkst du denn nicht dass es nichts bringt wenn du immer das gleiche immer wieder und wieder wiederholst?
Deswegen steigt der Wahrheitsgrad nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich wusste auch nicht, dass man als NATO-Mitglied automatisch Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer hat. Es gibt Verträge und Verträge werden deshalb gemacht, damit man sich daran hält.
> Es gibt auch einen Internationalen Strafgerichtshof. Warum ist die USA davon befreit?



Natürlich hat die Nato das denn die Türkei ist Nato Mitglied und der Zugang zum schwarzen Meer ist nun mal Istanbul und das ist -- oh Wunder -- die größte Stadt der Türkei und liegt auf türkischem Boden.
Ergo kann jedes Nato Land das Manöver im Schwarzen Meer abhalten will bzw. wenn die Nato dort ein Manöver abhalten will dort rein fahren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das vergisst hier niemand!
> Die Ukraine hatte noch nie Ruhe für sich!
> Die USA/die Nato haben schon seit 1991 ihre Finger in der Ukraine, versuchten dort eine Oposition auzufbauen, haben dort interveniert, (2004 Orangene Revolution)
> und auch den jetzigen Machtwechsel herbeigeführt!
> Jeder Ukrainer, dem das nicht gefällt und der etwas dagegen unternimmt, ist ein nun "Terrorist" oder ein "Pro-Russe".



Was aktuell in der Ost Ukraine passiert kann man nicht mehr "demonstrieren" nennen.
Und dass die Orangene Revolution nicht das gehalten hat was sie versprochen hatte ist offensichtlich.
Aber wessen Schuld ist das denn? Doch eher der Leute die in die Ämter gewählt wurden. Denn offenbar waren sie überfordert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> In den westlichen Medien geht es darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten., die wirklichen Geschehen, Hintergründe, Ziele zu verschleiern und so friedfertige Bürger zu haben, die mit ihren Regierungen und deren Handeln zufrieden sind.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier im Thread die ganze Argumentation bewusst in diese Richtung gelenkt wird



Kommt jetzt wieder die Verschwörungstheorie ans Tageslicht dass alle westlichen Medien kontrolliert bzw. gelenkt werden?
Und wenn ich behaupte dass die russischen Medien gelenkt werden, werde ich automatisch als Anti Russisch und Lügner dargestellt?

Komisch dass du nur eine Meinung akzeptierst -- und zwar deine -- und jede andere Meinung als falsch, Lüge oder gekauft darstellen willst.
Mir vergeht jedenfalls die Lust da noch zu diskutieren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2014)

Also das mit Majdan verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Die (Klitschko und der Rest) dürfen demonstrieren, eine L E G A L E Regierung zerstören aber die in Krim usw. dürfen das nicht. Janukowytsch durfte keine Polizei oder ähnliches einsetzen aber die jetzte dürfen das. Und nun wo ist die Gerechtigkeit? Wo ist EU?


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also das mit Majdan verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Die (Klitschko und der Rest) dürfen demonstrieren, eine L E G A L E Regierung zerstören aber die in Krim usw. dürfen das nicht. Janukowytsch durfte keine Polizei oder ähnliches einsetzen aber die jetzte dürfen das. Und nun wo ist die Gerechtigkeit? Wo ist EU?



so kann man die unbestimmten bewaffneten auf der krim natürlich auch nennen....demonstranten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2014)

So kann man auch die Leute auf drn Majdan mit Gewehren auch nennen.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> So kann man auch die Leute auf drn Majdan mit Gewehren auch nennen.



nur mit dem unterschied das die nicht direkt da waren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> so kann man die unbestimmten bewaffneten auf der krim natürlich auch nennen....demonstranten.



Und die, die sicherheitshalber Raketen gegen Hubschrauber dabei haben und diese auch einsetzen...




Seeefe schrieb:


> nur mit dem unterschied das die nicht direkt da waren


 
Eben. Und die mit Faustfeuerwaffen hat man bevorzugt als "Radikale", "Gewaltbereite" oder "(Rechts)extreme" bezeichnet, um sie von den "friedlichen Demonstranten" abzugrenzen, oder, wenn sie abseits der Dauerkundgebung auf dem Maidan aktiv wurden, gerne komplett aus der darüber laufenden Berichterstattung ausgeklammert - weil eine kriminelle Gewalttat eben keine akzeptable politische Meinungsäußerung ist.






Aber zur Abwechslung mal eine gute Nachricht:
Laufenden Nachrichten zu Folge wurden die OSZE-Beobachter freigelassen. 
Und das offensichtlich ohne dass die gestellten Forderungen der Geiselnehmer erfüllt wurden.

So ganz blicke ich aber noch nicht durch, wieso eigentlich. Der Unterhändler stammt wohl aus der russischen Politik, aber der Kreml will nichts damit zu tun haben und hat wohl, nach eigener Aussage, keinen Einfluss auf die Separatisten mehr.
Also sind wir von "Russland könnte etwas machen, macht aber nichts und die Lage eskaliert weiter" zu "Russland kann nichts machen, macht aber etwas und die Lage zeigt wenigsten einmal einen Ansatz von Deeskalation" gewechselt 

_Edit:_ So zumindest klang es gerade in der Tagesschau. Die schriftliche online-Fassung spricht dagegen von einem offiziellen Gesandten Moskaus und bestätigt das "nicht mehr" nicht.
_Edit2:_ SZ berichtet ~das gleiche.

Mal gucken, ob die nächsten Stunden/Tage Klarheit bringen.


_Edit3:_ Die "keinen Einfluss"-Meldung kam offensichtlich unabhängig von bzw. vor der Freilassung und wird nicht nur vom Focus (11:29) bestätigt, sondern auch von der hier beliebtesten russischen Quelle. Was verdammt noch mal die Frage auffwirft, wieso Putin bislang tatenlos zugeguckt und seinen Einfluss nicht im Sinne einer Deeskalation genutzt hat, während Tag für Tag weitere Teile der öffentlichen Sicherheit in der Ukraine paramilitärischen Truppen zum Ofer vielen und demokratische Entscheidungen so unmöglich wurden??


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *
> In den westlichen Medien geht es darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten., die wirklichen Geschehen, Hintergründe, Ziele zu verschleiern und so friedfertige Bürger zu haben, die mit ihren Regierungen und deren Handeln zufrieden sind. *




Ich glaubs echt nicht, es gibt ja doch noch Menschen, die nicht von der kollektiven Anästhesie befallen werden.  Leider sind alle Industrie- Nationen und die, mit ihnen in Verbindung stehenden, Regime, mit dem gezielten Einsatz solcher Mittel, vertraut. Das betrifft keineswegs nur den Westen. Die Vorgehensweise unterscheidet sich, jedoch nicht das Vorhaben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So ganz blicke ich aber noch nicht durch, wieso eigentlich. Der Unterhändler stammt wohl aus der russischen Politik, aber der Kreml will nichts damit zu tun haben und hat wohl, nach eigener Aussage, keinen Einfluss auf die Separatisten mehr.


 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe -- kann aber auch nur ein Witz gewesen sein. Keine Ahnung. Ist ja derzeit schlecht auseinander zu halten -- hat der gute Gerd Schröder. Also der viel geschätzte Altkanzler. mit seinem Duzfreund und lupenreinen Demokraten Putin -- ich hoffe das kommt nicht zu sarkastisch rüber  -- eine nettes Gespräch geführt und Gerd soll -- eben Vermutung -- Putin erklärt haben dass er die OSZE Leute frei lassen soll denn das wirft ein positives Licht auf ihn.


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die (Klitschko und der Rest) dürfen demonstrieren, eine L E G A L E Regierung zerstören aber die in Krim usw. dürfen das nicht. Janukowytsch durfte keine Polizei oder ähnliches einsetzen aber die jetzte dürfen das. Und nun wo ist die Gerechtigkeit?


 
Die macht grad Pause und ist in Tschetschenien, weil Putin zu beschaeftigt mit der Befreiung der Ukraine ist, um dort hoechstpersoenlich der Unterdrueckung zu trotzen.

@Topic: Ich finde auch, dass wir uns langsam das Elsass zurueck ins Re ... ich meine: in die Republik holen sollten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe -- kann aber auch nur ein Witz gewesen sein. Keine Ahnung. Ist ja derzeit schlecht auseinander zu halten -- hat der gute Gerd Schröder. Also der viel geschätzte Altkanzler. mit seinem Duzfreund und lupenreinen Demokraten Putin -- ich hoffe das kommt nicht zu sarkastisch rüber  -- eine nettes Gespräch geführt und Gerd soll -- eben Vermutung -- Putin erklärt haben dass er die OSZE Leute frei lassen soll denn das wirft ein positives Licht auf ihn.


 
Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Putin einen Schröder braucht, um auf diese Idee zu kommen - und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Schröder ihn davon überzeugen kann, dass er ein positives Licht nötig hat.


----------



## Speed4Fun (4. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe -- kann aber auch nur ein Witz gewesen sein. Keine Ahnung. Ist ja derzeit schlecht auseinander zu halten -- hat der gute Gerd Schröder. Also der viel geschätzte Altkanzler. mit seinem Duzfreund und lupenreinen Demokraten Putin -- ich hoffe das kommt nicht zu sarkastisch rüber  -- eine nettes Gespräch geführt und Gerd soll -- eben Vermutung -- Putin erklärt haben dass er die OSZE Leute frei lassen soll denn das wirft ein positives Licht auf ihn.
> ...


 
Da spielen sich mal wieder Threshold und sein Lieblingsmoderator den Ball gegenseitig zu. 

Woher habt ihr beiden denn die Erkenntnis, dass Putin die OSZE-Leute festgehalten hatte?

Eine Quelle für diese Unterstellung wäre sehr angebracht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Da spielen sich mal wieder Threshold und sein Lieblingsmoderator den Ball gegenseitig zu.



Also. Langsam reicht mir dein Verhalten hier. 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr beiden denn die Erkenntnis, dass Putin die OSZE-Leute festgehalten hatte?



Ich habe meiner Erkenntnisse aus den hiesigen Medien. Festgehalten wurden die Leute von Pro russischen Ukrainern.
Putin hat entsprechend Einfluss auf diese Leute -- denn für die ist Putin ja ihr Präsident -- und wenn ihr Präsident sagt dass sie die Leute frei lassen sollen machen die das.
Oder Putin musste gar nichts machen und sie haben sie rein zufällig frei gelassen. Auch möglich. Aber was ist wahrscheinlicher?



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Eine Quelle für diese Unterstellung wäre sehr angebracht.



Du willst echt eine Quelle haben die belegt dass Pro russische Leute die OSZE Leute gefangen hielten?
Stand doch nun überall. Selbst russische Medien haben das so berichtet.

Oder willst du etwa behaupten dass CIA Leute die OSZE Leute festhielten und Obama ihnen gesagt hat dass sie nun aufhören können?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Zum wiederholten Male: Es waren keine OSZE-Leute, da es keine offizielle OSZE-Mission war. Die Militärbeobachter waren allein auf Einladung der neuen "Regierung" in Kiew im Lande.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Was sagt ihr zu den Vorfällen in Odessa? Dort wurden u.a. die "prorussischen Separatisten" in ein Gebäude getrieben, die Ein- und Ausgänge verschlossen, das Gebäude mit Molotowcocktails angezündet und über 40 Menschen getötet. Das ist ein ausgewachsener Bürgerkrieg ("prorussische Seperatisten gegen "Pro-Maidan-Schlägertrupps"), befeuert von der Übergangsregierung, die einen Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung führt. Wo entsetzen sich diejenigen jetzt, die auf dem Maidan die - nach wie vor ungeklärten Umstände der Todesfälle - mit aller Vehemenz verurteilten? Oder messen diese (erneut) mit zweierlei Maß, um nicht vom hohen Ross der vermeintlichen moralischen Überlegenheit der vom Westen favorisierten Seite zu stürzen?

Wieso tolerieren so viele Medien geradezu zynisch Massenmorde, solange sie die "Feinde der Freiheit" dezimieren?


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dort wurden u.a. die "prorussischen Separatisten" in ein Gebäude getrieben, die Ein- und Ausgänge verschlossen, das Gebäude mit Molotowcocktails angezündet und über 40 Menschen getötet.


 
Das liest sich hier aber völlig anders.
Ukraine: In Odessa sterben Dutzende bei Gebäudebrand - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich würde dazu auch mal selbst noch verfügbare Videos dazu bemühen und andere Seiten als SPON einbeziehen, z.B. diese Meldung oder auch dieses Interview hier. 
Gesicherte Belege sind nach wie vor kaum zu bekommen, es verdichtet sich jedoch in die Richtung, die ich geschildert habe.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Die erste Meldung ist genau das gleiche was im Spiegel steht. Nur anders ausgelegt.
Die zweite Meldung ist eine Meinung bzw. ein Kommentar.
Kommentare kann jeder verfassen.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Glaubst Du denn SPON schreibt die "Wahrheit"? Jeder Pressartikel entstammt (auch) der subjektiven Sicht des Verfassers, gleich ob er die eine oder andere Seite (insgeheim) favorisiert.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte Spiegel Online nicht die Wahrheit schreiben?
Immerhin beruht ihr Artikel auf einem Journalisten des Guardian der vor Ort ist.
Und den Guardian halte ich schon für sehr glaubwürdig -- immerhin haben die Snowdens Daten veröffentlicht und haben sich gegen den Druck der britischen Regierung gewehrt Daten und Quellen preis zu geben.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Weil sie einfach fremde Artikel übernehmen? Weil sie unter Zugzwang stehen irgendetwas zu berichten, ohne es mit der nötigen Sorgfalt überprüfen zu können? Oder weil sie vlt. ein Interesse daran haben? Alles Spekulation. 
Genauso könnte man fragen, warum immer noch von (fast) allen Seiten die kürzlich freigelassenen Militärberater als "OSZE-Beobachter" bezeichnet werden, auch wenn es definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Liegt das an der mangelnden journalistischen Befähigung, Unwissenheit oder ist es gar Absicht? Oder weil v.d. Leyen dann evtl. sogar zurücktreten müsste, weil sie den Auftrag gab (laut eigener Aussage)? 

Ein Redakteur des Guardian, ja. Aber es heißt ja nicht, dass dieser Redakteur des Guardian im vorliegenden Fall objektiv berichtet. Ich würde niemals einmalige Aktionen pauschalisieren und qualitativ auf alle anderen Bereiche beziehen, ich versuche immer grundkritisch zu bleiben, und das jeder Zeitung und jedem Redakteur gegenüber.
Leider ist die Lage in der Ost-Ukraine aktuell sehr unklar und beide Seiten fluten die Kanäle derarart mit Propaganda, dass man fast jede Meldung kritischer hinterfragen muss als je zuvor.

Die herrschende einseitige Verurteilung der mit der Bezeichnung "prorussische Separatisten" gleich passend abgeurteilten "Freiheitskämpfer" kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen - in Donezk und Slawjansk wird an diesen u. U. ein Blutbad verübt werden, wenn sich die Lage nicht noch irgendwie entspannen sollte.
Ich befürchte auch, dass Putin dies fatalerweise als Anlass sehen könnte, in der Ostukraine einzumarschieren - zum "Schutz" der Bevölkerung, es wäre dann durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber mit verheerenden Folgen verbunden. Der "3. Weltkrieg" nähme dann im schlimmsten Fall konkrete Formen an. 
100 Jahre nach Ausbruch des 1. WK wird mMn gerade der Grundstein für die nächste europäische Urkatastrophe gelegt, wir sind live dabei und müssen mitansehen, wie sich beide Seiten hochschaukeln und den Krieg (wissentlich?) herbeiführen - hinterher will es dann (wieder) keiner gewesen sein. 

Aber wie auch im 1. WK wird man dann wohl hinterher feststellen (müssen), dass Kleinstgruppen von ~5-10 Leuten pro beteiligtem Land die Fäden zogen und die Presse zum Teil absichtlich, zum Teil aufgrund dynamischer Prozesse, entscheidend daran beteiligt war, den Krieg herbeizureden und die klaren Freund/Feind-Linien in die Köpfe der Leserschaft zu meiseln. Denn wir dürfen niemals vergessen, dass veröffentlichte Meinung und öffentliche Meinung zwei paar Schuhe sind. Der Irrglaube, dass die Meldungen der jeweiligen Presseorgane mit den Ansichten der Bevölkerungen und Regierungen konform sind, war auch schon in der Julikrise der mitendscheidende Faktor zur Vernichtung des Friedens.

Nachtrag: Ihr habt es bestimmt bereits gesehen, aber für diejenigen, die sich bislang im Fall von Odessa noch kein Bild gemacht haben, mal einige Bilder (Vorsicht: Nichts für Kinder!) und ein kleines zusammenfassendes Video der Geschehnisse (auch hier gilt: Keinesfalls für Minderjährige oder Zartbesaitete!) vom 2. Mai aus Odessa. Dinge, die man in dieser Form in unseren Medien leider so gar nicht gezeigt bekommt. Dazu möge man sich dieses Statement einer Dame dazu anhören, die bislang von unserer Politikerkaste geradezu hofiert wurde. 

Ungeachtet der Bewertung der Geschnisse fragt man sich als differenzierter Zeitgenosse doch, wie man angesichts derartiger Brutalität nach wie vor die eine Seite als "Separatisten" oder gar "Terroristen" verunglimpfen und zugleich die andere Seite als "pro-europäische Freheitskämpfer" heroisieren kann. Es zeigt sich mMn momentan erneut, dass viele Menschen die Macht des Rechten Sektors komplett unterschätzt haben oder es nach wie vor nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die "Maidan-Helden" zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden Teil aus paramilitärischen rechten Kampfgruppen bestehen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2014)

Darf man mal bitte die Quelle sehen wo steht, das es keine OSZE Mission war und die Leute nicht im Auftrag der OSZE  dort unterwegs gewesen sind bzw. im Rahmen von OSZE-Verträgen einer Beobachtermission nachgingen? Denn die offizielle Seite der OSZE sagt das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was du schreibst und bestätigst das, was hierzulande auch in der Presse geschrieben wird.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Gibts zigfach zu finden, u.a. auch hier von offizieller Seite.
Außerdem würde es mich doch nachdenklich stimmen, dass es allein aus Deutschland vier Beteiligte der Bundeswehr waren, wenn es bereits in den OSZE-Statuten heißt:





> Jeder OSZE-Teilnehmerstaat kann dazu maximal zwei Vertreter - in der Regel Offiziere oder Diplomaten - entsenden.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2014)

http://www.osce.org/home/116940?download=true
Swiss OSCE Chair calls for release of abducted military inspectors, OSCE working at all levels for setting them free | OSCE
Es handelt sich folglich um eine OSZE-Inspektion - nicht zu verwechseln mit der OSZE-Beobachtermission - nach dem Wiener Dokument und ist damit auch eine OSZE-Mission, wenn auch keine OSZE-Beobachtermission. Achja: Es waren drei von der Bundeswehr und ein Dolmetscher von Bundessprachenamt.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Mai 2014)

Drei sind immer noch mehr als die zwei zugelassenen. 
Eigentlich nicht. Eine "echte" OSZE-Mission ist es jedenfalls definitiv nicht gewesen, ließ mal: "military inspectors from OSCE participating States". Da steht wirklich nirgends etwas davon, dass es eine OSZE-Mission war. Man beruft sich lediglich darauf, dass dies auf der Grundlage des Wiener Abkommens geschehen sei, lediglich auf der Einladung Kiews (bzw. der "Regierung"). Eine solche Aktion in der aktuellen Lage der bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände in der Ostukraine durchzuführen, war mehr als töricht. Eine Untersuchung der Vorgänge, wer dafür verantwortlich war diese schwachsinnige Situation herbeizuführen, wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Sie sind ja außerdem mittlerweile wohlbehalten zurück. Wie kann man sich dann über diese paar Militärberater mit zweifelhaftem Auftrag aufregen, aber die anderen Vorkommnisse, die zeitgleich stattfinden, ignorieren? Weils Deutsche waren? 

Aber wenn du diese wie auch immer geartete Operation unter dem Deckmantel der OSZE gelten lassen möchtest, ist es dein Bier.  Ich bin da sehr, sehr skeptisch.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2014)

Dazu sollte man mal das Wiener Dokument lesen, auf was sich die maximal zwei beziehen:


> VI. BEOBACHTUNG BESTIMMTER MILITÄRISCHER AKTIVITÄTEN


Und der Punkt trifft, wenn man sich die Erläuterung dazu durchliest, nicht auf die OSZE-Inspektion in der Ukraine zu. Wenn man das Dokument weiter durchgeht, finden sich eine ganze Reihe weiterer Punkte für die die Anzahl der maximal zulässigen Personen pro teilnehmenden Staat variiert bzw. nur eine Empfehlung gegeben wird, wieviele Personen pro Mitgliedsstaat üblich sind.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also. Langsam reicht mir dein Verhalten hier.



Das bleibt dir unbenommen. Wenn 'zwei' User so eng zusammen arbeiten, dann darf man sehr wohl darauf hinweisen.

Übrigens finde ich dein Verhalten unmöglich, du leugnest sogar die Tatsache, dass du hier den Atombombenabwurf auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki und damit Massenmord als Abschreckung für legitim gehalten hast.

Reduziert hast du das dann auf deutsche Luftangriffe in England. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Erkenntnisse aus den hiesigen Medien. Festgehalten wurden die Leute von Pro russischen Ukrainern.
> Putin hat entsprechend Einfluss auf diese Leute -- denn für die ist Putin ja ihr Präsident -- und wenn ihr Präsident sagt dass sie die Leute frei lassen sollen machen die das.
> Oder Putin musste gar nichts machen und sie haben sie rein zufällig frei gelassen. Auch möglich. Aber was ist wahrscheinlicher?



Es geht hier nicht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um Beweisbarkeit.

Sobald hier dem Westen irgendwelche Motive oder Einmischungen in der Ukraine unterstellt werden, schreit man nach Beweisen.

Also, wo sind die Beweise für deine Theorie. Denn um mehr handelt es sich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst echt eine Quelle haben die belegt dass Pro russische Leute die OSZE Leute gefangen hielten?
> Stand doch nun überall. Selbst russische Medien haben das so berichtet.
> 
> Oder willst du etwa behaupten dass CIA Leute die OSZE Leute festhielten und Obama ihnen gesagt hat dass sie nun aufhören können?



Dass prorussische Kräft dort am Werk sind, bestreitet wohl niemand, auch wenn ich persönlich da immer noch meine Zweifel habe.

Wenn diese Kräfte aber autonom und weisungsunabhängig von Moskau agieren, sind deine Unterstellungen gegenüber Putin Schall und Rauch.

Bisher habe ich keine einzige Quelle gefunden, die eine solche von dir angenommene Weisungsabhängigkeit belegen könnte.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich dein Verhalten unmöglich, du leugnest sogar die Tatsache, dass du hier den Atombombenabwurf auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki und damit Massenmord als Abschreckung für legitim gehalten hast.
> .



Theoretisch, ganz theoretisch kann man im kriegsfall garnicht von legitimität reden, den das wäre unlogisch. Wieder so eine widersprüchliche verhaltensweise der menschheit.

Gibts bei dem aktuellen konflikt genau so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Theoretisch, ganz theoretisch kann man im kriegsfall garnicht von legitimität reden, den das wäre unlogisch. Wieder so eine widersprüchliche verhaltensweise der menschheit.
> 
> Gibts bei dem aktuellen konflikt genau so.


 
Doch kann man. Schonmal was von Genfer Konventionen, Haager Landkriegsordnung und ähnlichen Gesetze gehört?

Auch für den Krieg gibt es und gilt internationales Recht.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Schonmal was von Genfer Konventionen, Haager Landkriegsordnung und ähnlichen Gesetze gehört?
> 
> Auch für den Krieg gibt es und gilt internationales Recht.



ja und das ist doch vollkommen unlogisch. warum sollte man sich an irgendwelche "gesetze" halten, wenn man den anderen vernichten, besiegen, zerstören will? das ist unlogisch. genauso widersprüchlich und unlogisch wie das Waffe A benutzt werden darf aber Waffe B nicht, weil waffe B "schlimmer" ist als waffe A. Zumal solche verträge und regelungen wie die genver konvention erstmal von den ländern akzeptiert werden muss, sonst sind solche sachen nur wertloses papier mit tinte.
Es gibt soooo viele unlogische, widersprüchliche und sinnlose "regelungen" auf der welt, die im endeffekt aber niemand einhalten muss, von staatem her gesehen. theoretisch kann russland die ukraine anektieren, wenn russland nicht dem völkerrecht etc. zugestimmt hätte. aufhalten könnte man dies dann nur durch krieg, weil was willst du sonst tun? durch anklage? das wäre nur zum lachen. wirtschaftliche folgen davon jetzt mal außen vor gelassen

zumal die aussage "für den krieg gibt es gesetze" doch mehr als unlogisch und naiv ist. ich mein es ist ja schön und gut das der mensch zumindest auf die idee kommt, solche "gesetze" zu erfinden. allerdings ist man daran keineswegs gebunden, den welche konsequenzen sollte es haben? wenn man verliert ists eh egal was in Genf xy geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ja und das ist doch vollkommen unlogisch. warum sollte man sich an irgendwelche "gesetze" halten, wenn man den anderen vernichten, besiegen, zerstören will? das ist unlogisch. genauso widersprüchlich und unlogisch wie das Waffe A benutzt werden darf aber Waffe B nicht, weil waffe B "schlimmer" ist als waffe A. Zumal solche verträge und regelungen wie die genver konvention erstmal von den ländern akzeptiert werden muss, sonst sind solche sachen nur wertloses papier mit tinte.
> Es gibt soooo viele unlogische, widersprüchliche und sinnlose "regelungen" auf der welt, die im endeffekt aber niemand einhalten muss, von staatem her gesehen. theoretisch kann russland die ukraine anektieren, wenn russland nicht dem völkerrecht etc. zugestimmt hätte. aufhalten könnte man dies dann nur durch krieg, weil was willst du sonst tun? durch anklage? das wäre nur zum lachen. wirtschaftliche folgen davon jetzt mal außen vor gelassen
> 
> zumal die aussage "für den krieg gibt es gesetze" doch mehr als unlogisch und naiv ist. ich mein es ist ja schön und gut das der mensch zumindest auf die idee kommt, solche "gesetze" zu erfinden. allerdings ist man daran keineswegs gebunden, den welche konsequenzen sollte es haben? wenn man verliert ists eh egal was in Genf xy geschrieben wurde.


 
Wenn das alles "egal" ist, welchen Vorwurf macht man dann hier Russland?

Ich habe doch gerade von dir gelernt, es ist eh alles "egal".

Massenmord, Folter, Krieg, alles "egal".

Ja mit so einer Einstellung werden wir bestimmt ein zivilisierte Welt aufbauen können.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das bleibt dir unbenommen. Wenn 'zwei' User so eng zusammen arbeiten, dann darf man sehr wohl darauf hinweisen.



Hier wird nicht "eng" zusammengearbeitet. Ich teile nur ruyvens Meinung in einigen Punkten zu dem Thema.
Du hast doch auch genug andere Leute die deine Meinung teilen. Soll ich dir dann auch unterstellen dass du dich mit denen austauscht?



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich dein Verhalten unmöglich, du leugnest sogar die Tatsache, dass du hier den Atombombenabwurf auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki und damit Massenmord als Abschreckung für legitim gehalten hast.



Erstens geht es hier nicht um den 2. Weltkrieg -- wie oft denn noch?
Und zweitens habe ich überhaupt gar nichts legitimiert. Du begreifst es einfach nicht.
Ich habe nur erklären wollen wieso die Briten deutsche Städte bombardiert haben -- aus Rache weil die Deutschen britische Städte bombardiert haben. Das ist meine Annahme. Nichts weiter. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht aber ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen.
Und was haben die Japaner damit zu tun?
Wenn du nach Gründen suchst wieso die USA Atomwaffen auf Japan abgefeuert haben dann mach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Reduziert hast du das dann auf deutsche Luftangriffe in England.



Die Deutschen haben ja nicht nur britische Städte bombardiert. Frag mal die Holländer.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern um Beweisbarkeit.
> 
> Sobald hier dem Westen irgendwelche Motive oder Einmischungen in der Ukraine unterstellt werden, schreit man nach Beweisen.
> 
> Also, wo sind die Beweise für deine Theorie. Denn um mehr handelt es sich nicht.



Aha. Wenn ich also spekuliere was sein könnte -- denn was anderes mache ich ja nicht -- muss ich sofort Beweise erbringen?
Wenn du spekulierst -- was du auch nur machst -- ist das aber die volle und einzige Wahrheit?
Sehr interessante Vorgehensweise.
Wie gesagt. Ich gehe davon aus dass Putin einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Pro russische Fraktion in der Ukraine hat.
Wie groß der Einfluss ist und wie der von Statten geht weiß ich nicht -- eben Spekulation -- aber ausschließen will ich das eben nicht.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Dass prorussische Kräft dort am Werk sind, bestreitet wohl niemand, auch wenn ich persönlich da immer noch meine Zweifel habe.



Soll ich jetzt auch mal nach Quellen fragen oder soll ich das als das ansehen was das ist? Als deine persönliche Meinung.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wenn diese Kräfte aber autonom und weisungsunabhängig von Moskau agieren, sind deine Unterstellungen gegenüber Putin Schall und Rauch.
> 
> Bisher habe ich keine einzige Quelle gefunden, die eine solche von dir angenommene Weisungsabhängigkeit belegen könnte.



Was habe ich denn gesagt?
*Ich *kann mir vorstellen dass Putin einen Einfluss hat.
Genau das gleiche machst du auch. Du nimmst was an.
Wenn ich was annehme muss ich Beweise liefern. Wenn du was annimmst gilt das als die einzige Wahrheit und alle haben keine Ahnung, fälschen oder lügen.
Das ist keine Argumentation. Das ist schlicht Unsinn.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das alles "egal" ist, welchen Vorwurf macht man dann hier Russland?
> 
> Ich habe doch gerade von dir gelernt, es ist eh alles "egal".
> 
> ...



Nicht egal, aber unlogisch. zudem sagte ich auch theoretisch. Praktisch ist ne ganz andere sache. Der Mensch ist egoistisch und will für sich immer das beste raushauen. das tut russland momentan auch genau so wie der westen. das so widersprüche aufkommen ist klar. 

Mittlerweile denke ich aber du ließt meine texte nicht richtig, weil entweder falsche behauptungen von dir gegenüber mir aufgestellt werden oder du garnicht verstehst was dort eigentlich steht.

und nur mal nebenbei und vllt. etwas philosophisch ausgedrückt. eine zivilisiertere welt, wovo. du jetzt geredrt hast, wird nicht dadurch entstehen das krieg "mit gesetzen" geführt wird, sondern das erst garkein krieg entsteht. man kann nichts zivilisieren was von grund auf nicht zivilisiert ist, dazu gehört der krieg unwidersprüchlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man fragen, warum immer noch von (fast) allen Seiten die kürzlich freigelassenen Militärberater als "OSZE-Beobachter" bezeichnet werden, auch wenn es definitiv nicht der Fall ist.



Personen, die sich zu beobachtenden Zwecken und nicht zu beratenden Zwecken auf einer Mission befinden, als "Berater" zu bezeichnen, wäre schlichtweg falsch? Man mag sich, in Anbetracht der federführenden Institution, fragen, ob "OSZE" berechtigt ist (mir persönlich fällt keine passendere Bezeichnung ein), aber "Beobachter" trifft die Tätigkeit ziemlich exakt.



> Leider ist die Lage in der Ost-Ukraine aktuell sehr unklar und beide Seiten fluten die Kanäle derarart mit Propaganda, dass man fast jede Meldung kritischer hinterfragen muss als je zuvor.



Dann frage ich mich, wieso du genau dies hier nicht tust, sondern in eine einseitige Sichtweise vollständig und ohne Kritik-Äußerung übernimmst?

Ich persönlich könnte die von dir dort gestellte Frage jedenfalls gar nicht beantworten, weil mir zur Hälfte der Aussagen (versperrte Ausgänge, Involvierung der Regierung) keine Informationen vorliegen.
(Genausowenig wie zu der imho wesentlich interessanten Frage, wie die Eskalation im Rahmen der Demonstrationen ablief, wie lokal kommuniziert wurde und wie der Großteil der Teilnehmer beider Seiten auf die Gewalt reagiert hat)



> Aber wie auch im 1. WK wird man dann wohl hinterher feststellen (müssen), dass Kleinstgruppen von ~5-10 Leuten pro beteiligtem Land die Fäden zogen und die Presse zum Teil absichtlich, zum Teil aufgrund dynamischer Prozesse, entscheidend daran beteiligt war, den Krieg herbeizureden und die klaren Freund/Feind-Linien in die Köpfe der Leserschaft zu meiseln. Denn wir dürfen niemals vergessen, dass veröffentlichte Meinung und öffentliche Meinung zwei paar Schuhe sind.



Ganz so extrem würde ich das nicht sehen. Vor WW1 hatten alle beteiligten Staaten sehr starke nationalistische Strömungen und eine hierarchische Gesellschaftsstruktur, in der gerade auch die Medieneigentümer (wenn überhaupt 100% privat) den politischen Akteuren (bzw. dem Adel) nahe standen (oftmals sogar verwandtschaftlich). Diese Homogenität haben wir heute zumindest auf einer Seite nicht mehr. Die hiesigen Medien agieren unabhängig aus eigenen (wirtschaftlichen  ) Interessen, zudem haben sie allgemein einen größeren Abstand zu Kriegen, als dies Anfang des 20.Jhd. der Fall war.
Bei russischen Medien sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus (starker politischer Druck, als eigenständige Medien aktive staatliche Organisationen, mehrere Kriege in den letzten Jahrzehnten im/am eigenen Staat), aber deren Reichweite ist auf eine Seite beschränkt, die zudem mit ihrem limitierten militärische Potential haushalten muss.
Ein Weltkrieg droht imho nicht, maximal ein Stellvertrerkrieg. Aber selbst das ist unwahrscheinlich, dafür die Ukraine zu unwichtig.



> Ungeachtet der Bewertung der Geschnisse fragt man sich als differenzierter Zeitgenosse doch, wie man angesichts derartiger Brutalität nach wie vor die eine Seite als "Separatisten" oder gar "Terroristen" verunglimpfen und zugleich die andere Seite als "pro-europäische Freheitskämpfer" heroisieren kann.


 
Den Ausdruck "pro-europäische Freiheitskämpfer" höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal, "Separatist" eine sachliche und zutreffende Bezeichnung und "Terrorist" verwendet nur die Kiewer Regierung. Ich sehe also nicht so ganz, worauf sich deine Frage bezieht - wer macht denn das überhaupt, was man deiner Meinung nach nicht machen kann?
(meine Meinung zu den letzten beiden Begriffen ist da übrigens die gleiche. Jedes mal, wenn die ukrainische Regierung mit "anti-Terrormaßnahmen" eine Deeskalation erschwert, sehe ich das als Real-Satire in Richtung G.W.Bush...)




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das bleibt dir unbenommen. Wenn 'zwei' User so eng zusammen arbeiten, dann darf man sehr wohl darauf hinweisen.



Genaugenommen sollte man dies auf Threads mit dem "was andere User so sagen und denken" beschränken. Ich sag zwar nichts dagegen, wenn man auch problematisches Diskussionsverhalten der Gesprächspartner anspricht, aber eigentliche Inhalte sollten darüber nicht zu kurz kommen. (*@Treshold:* Gilt übrigens für beide Seiten)

Zu den "Inhalten" deines Posts kann ich übrigens nur sagen, dass ich die von dir konstruierte Unterstellung nicht einmal ansatzweise geäußert habe und somit auch nichts weiter dazu zu sagen habe. Wenn du mit mir diskutieren möchtest, solltest du noch einmal nachlesen, was ich eigentlich geschrieben habe...




Seeefe schrieb:


> ja und das ist doch vollkommen unlogisch. warum sollte man sich an irgendwelche "gesetze" halten, wenn man den anderen vernichten, besiegen, zerstören will? das ist unlogisch. genauso widersprüchlich und unlogisch wie das Waffe A benutzt werden darf aber Waffe B nicht, weil waffe B "schlimmer" ist als waffe A. Zumal solche verträge und regelungen wie die genver konvention erstmal von den ländern akzeptiert werden muss, sonst sind solche sachen nur wertloses papier mit tinte.
> Es gibt soooo viele unlogische, widersprüchliche und sinnlose "regelungen" auf der welt, die im endeffekt aber niemand einhalten muss, von staatem her gesehen. theoretisch kann russland die ukraine anektieren, wenn russland nicht dem völkerrecht etc. zugestimmt hätte. aufhalten könnte man dies dann nur durch krieg, weil was willst du sonst tun? durch anklage? das wäre nur zum lachen. wirtschaftliche folgen davon jetzt mal außen vor gelassen
> 
> zumal die aussage "für den krieg gibt es gesetze" doch mehr als unlogisch und naiv ist. ich mein es ist ja schön und gut das der mensch zumindest auf die idee kommt, solche "gesetze" zu erfinden. allerdings ist man daran keineswegs gebunden, den welche konsequenzen sollte es haben? wenn man verliert ists eh egal was in Genf xy geschrieben wurde.


 
Informiere dich mal über "Kriegsverbrechen" und welche Konsequenzen sie nach sich ziehen. Nicht nur juristische für Einzelpersonen - sondern auch diplomatische und ggf. militärische für ganze Staaten. Supranationale Regelungen mögen zwar auf den ersten Blick irrational erscheinen, weil es keine übergeordnete Institution gibt, die sie wirklich durchsetzen kann - aber sie funktionieren trotzdem in gewissem Rahmen und das ist auch gar nicht so überraschend. Z.B. beruht auch die nationale Gesetzgebung auf einen freiwilligen Zusammenschluss (von Individueen zu einem Staat), aus dem eigentlich jeder jederzeit austreten könnte - nur macht er sich damit alle anderen mehr oder minder (je nach Auswirkungen des Austritts) zum Feind.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2014)

natürlich werden diese "regelungen" auch zum teil durchgesetzt. aber nur wenn das ergebnis eines konflikts auf seiten dieser Regelungen liegt. wär hätte das 3.reich den für sie kriegsverbrechen bestraft wenn nazi deutschland gewonnen hätte? niemand. die geozide im kosovokrieg, das gleiche.  
die idee dieser regelungen ist ja in ordnung und gut, nur sehe ich das so, das die menschheit noch lange nicht weitgenug ist diese auch richtig durchzusetzen.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Personen, die sich zu beobachtenden Zwecken und nicht zu beratenden Zwecken auf einer Mission befinden, als "Berater" zu bezeichnen, wäre schlichtweg falsch? Man mag sich, in Anbetracht der federführenden Institution, fragen, ob "OSZE" berechtigt ist (mir persönlich fällt keine passendere Bezeichnung ein), aber "Beobachter" trifft die Tätigkeit ziemlich exakt.


Woher weißt du, welche Aufgabe diese Personen hatten? Die Nähe der Militärvertreter zum BND ist jedenfalls unglücklich, man spielt den Verschwörungstheoretikern, welche die Aktion als Spionagemission ächten, damit geradezu den Ball zu. Deswegen sollte geprüft werden, warum dieser Männer ausgerechnet in der aktuellen Situation nach Slawjansk geschickt wurden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, wieso du genau dies hier nicht tust, sondern in eine einseitige Sichtweise vollständig und ohne Kritik-Äußerung übernimmst?


Meine Aussagen dazu entsprechen meiner eigenen Meinung, die ich mir in stundenlanger Recherche aus zahlreichen Videos, Bildern und Berichten von Zeitungen aus allerlei Ländern gebildet habe. Wenn du mir vorwirfst, ich würde an dieser Stelle gewissermaßen einseitig Propaganda verbreiten, dann frage ich mich, woher du deine gegenteilige (?) Auffassung dazu ziehst? Ich glaube (ist nicht "Wissen"), dass diese Menschen von "pro-ukrainischen" Kämpfern in das Haus getrieben wurden, dieses in Brand gesteckt wurde, Menschen, die sich aus den Fenstern retten wollten, zum Teil noch beschossen wurden etc. ? Gibt es dazu komplett gegenteilige Quellen in Bild, Ton und Schrift?
Klar, man darf sämtlichen Materialien nicht uneingeschränkt Glauben schenken, aber die bisherigen Quellen zu dem Fall in Odessa sind mMn wirklich ziemlich eindeutig und ich kann nur das bewerten, was ich or mir liegen habe. Sollten mir Belege, welche die Geschehnisse glaubhaft anders schildern, entgangen sein, dann bitte ich um einen Verweis darauf. Denn ich giere nach Informationen und bin für alles dankbar, was neue Erkenntnisse bringt. Ich bin mittlerweile von westlicher wie östlicher Propaganda, die tagtäglich zigfach verbreitet wird, ziemlich genervt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte die von dir dort gestellte Frage jedenfalls gar nicht beantworten, weil mir zur Hälfte der Aussagen (versperrte Ausgänge, Involvierung der Regierung) keine Informationen vorliegen.
> (Genausowenig wie zu der imho wesentlich interessanten Frage, wie die Eskalation im Rahmen der Demonstrationen ablief, wie lokal kommuniziert wurde und wie der Großteil der Teilnehmer beider Seiten auf die Gewalt reagiert hat)


Die Involvierung der Regierung war eher auf die gesamten Auseinandersetzungen in Ost- und Südukraine bezogen. Die aktuelle "Regierung" hat nunmal das Heer und die Nationalgarde gegen das eigene Volk ziehen lassen. Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung zu führen scheint aber für unsere Medien korrekt zu sein, solange es die "richtige" Seite macht.
Zu den Berichten, dass die "pro-russischen Separatisten" die "pro-ukrainischen" Gruppen, die angeblich "friedliche Demonstranten" und größtenteils "Frauen und Kinder" gewesen sein sollen, kann ich aufgrund der aktuellen mir vorliegenden Quellen nur als faszinierendes Lügenmärchen verstehen. Konnte zu dieser Art der Darstellung zu Odessa auch bislang keinerlei Videomaterial finden, das dies bestätigen würde oder einen Bericht dazu lesen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz so extrem würde ich das nicht sehen. Vor WW1 hatten alle beteiligten Staaten sehr starke nationalistische Strömungen und eine hierarchische Gesellschaftsstruktur, in der gerade auch die Medieneigentümer (wenn überhaupt 100% privat) den politischen Akteuren (bzw. dem Adel) nahe standen (oftmals sogar verwandtschaftlich). Diese Homogenität haben wir heute zumindest auf einer Seite nicht mehr. Die hiesigen Medien agieren unabhängig aus eigenen (wirtschaftlichen  ) Interessen, zudem haben sie allgemein einen größeren Abstand zu Kriegen, als dies Anfang des 20.Jhd. der Fall war.


Da kann und muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Ist ja zufällig mein Fach und ich beschäftige mich in der Examensvorbereitung gerade besonders intensiv mit den Vorläufen, Ursachen, Anlässen und dem Verlauf des 1. WKs. Die einem früher in der Schule vermittelten "Weisheiten", welch großen Einfluss der Nationalismus, Militarismus etc. gespielt haben sollen, sind letztlich größtenteils ein nachträgliches Konstrukt. Ich empfehle sehr, dazu aktuellere Literatur zu bemühen, u.a. das vielgenannte Buch "Die Schlafwandler" ist als Einstieg sehr zu empfehlen, auch wenn es in einzelnen Bereichen etwas zu kurz greift. 
Die Unabhängigkeit unserer eigenen Medien zeigt sich ja sehr in der fast durchweg kompletten Einseitigkeit der Berichterstattung - wir haben in DE theoretisch die Grundlagen für eine freie Presse, aber haben wir eine wirklich freie, unabhängige Berichterstattung? Angesichts der zahlreichen Propaganda- und Falschmeldungen der letzten Jahre in etlichen Bereichen (auch ganz besonders zur EU- und Finanzkrise) kann diese Ansicht, wir hätten eine wirklich freie und objektive Presse, mMn nicht aufrechterhalten werden. Die vierte Gewalt versteht sich zusehends als polit. Akteur und folgt diesen auch weitestgehend.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei russischen Medien sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus (starker politischer Druck, als eigenständige Medien aktive staatliche Organisationen, mehrere Kriege in den letzten Jahrzehnten im/am eigenen Staat), aber deren Reichweite ist auf eine Seite beschränkt, die zudem mit ihrem limitierten militärische Potential haushalten muss.


Oha. Die "Feindpresse" ist natürlich komplett unfrei und berichtet direkt das, was der Kreml/Putin will.  Dieser Mechanismus erinnert frappierend an bereits geschilderte frühere Zuordnungen, die ich bereits genannt habe. Ich würde mal behaupten, die westlichen Presseorgane verbreiten nicht weniger Propaganda als die russischen - im Gegensatz zu diesen glaubt man aber den Meldungen eher, die einen täglich in Blättern unserer großen Verlage anlächeln. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Weltkrieg droht imho nicht, maximal ein Stellvertrerkrieg. Aber selbst das ist unwahrscheinlich, dafür die Ukraine zu unwichtig.


Hoffen wir es, dass es nicht dazu kommt, dass die Lage vollends eskaliert - der momentane "Anti-Terror-Einsatz" ist jedoch definitiv ein Mittel zur Eskalation, die Äußerungen der Schuldzuschreibungen (beider Seiten!) tragen ihr Übriges dazu bei.
Sie wäre es theoretisch. Aber das war Serbien damals eigentlich auch, so dachten zumindest viele.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Ausdruck "pro-europäische Freiheitskämpfer" höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal, "Separatist" eine sachliche und zutreffende Bezeichnung und "Terrorist" verwendet nur die Kiewer Regierung. Ich sehe also nicht so ganz, worauf sich deine Frage bezieht - wer macht denn das überhaupt, was man deiner Meinung nach nicht machen kann?


"Pro-westliche" oder "pro-ukrainische" Kämpfer ist der häufigste Name für diejenigen, die in Odessa und Co. aktuell hausen. Diejenigen, die sich dagegen wehren, werden i.d.R. als "prorussische Separatisten" oder gleich als "Speznaz" oder "KGB(!)-Agenten" bezeichnet. In der NYT gabs ja kürzlich auch mal einen Artikel, der die Heterogenität der Strukturen der "Separatisten" deutlich machte und den Vorwürfen, sie seien direkt von Putin gesteuerte Söldner oder gar russische Soldaten ohne Abzeichen, den Wind aus den Segeln nahm.
Wer sich dieser unangebrachten Freund-/Feind-Titulierung bedient? So ziemlich sämtliche Zeitungen, Sendungen im Staatsfernsehen sowie unsere Politiker in ihren Talkrunden? Ich meinte damit keine User hier im Forum sondern das allgemeine Vokabular der hiesigen Berichterstatter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (meine Meinung zu den letzten beiden Begriffen ist da übrigens die gleiche. Jedes mal, wenn die ukrainische Regierung mit "anti-Terrormaßnahmen" eine Deeskalation erschwert, sehe ich das als Real-Satire in Richtung G.W.Bush...)


Das ist wirklich sehr auffällig, wird aber von unseren Medien zu wenig hinterfragt, sondern das Vokabular einfach übernommen.

Ich habe wirklich enorme Bedenken, dass eine weitere Eskalation der Kämpfe Putin geradezu zu einem Eingreifen zwingen könnte, denn so viele Verfehlungen zuvor von russischer Seite begangen wurde, einen Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung zu führen, das kann man sich nach europäischen Maßstäben eigentlich nicht bieten lassen. Meine Hoffnung wäre dabei eigentlich gewesen, dass der "Westen" angesichts der Vorgänge Sanktionen gegen die Übergangsregierung verhängt und sie zu einer Deeskalation zwingt - also ein Abbruch der militärischen Maßnahmen. Stattdessen legt man die Hände in den Schoß. Das ist das eigentlich Bigotte - das frühere Regime wurde wegen der Toten (wer wars denn jetzt eigentlich?) auf dem Maidan verteufelt, die aktuelle "Befriedung" hingegen scheint kaum jemanden bis niemanden zu interessieren. Wie kommts?

Dass mittlerweile von manchem westlichen Politiker Parteien wie Swoboda und der Rechte Sektor als "ganz normale Parteien" bezeichnet werden, schlägt dabei dem Fass die Krone aus. Verbietet man bei uns nicht gerade die NPD, die im Vergleich zu diesen Kampftruppen geradezu lächerlich unbedeutend ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, welche Aufgabe diese Personen hatten? Die Nähe der Militärvertreter zum BND ist jedenfalls unglücklich,



Ich und die Medien (bzw. die halbwegs seriösen) nutzen vorerst die offiziellen Angaben, bis etwas besseres vorliegt. Möglichweise haben sie auch für den BND beobachtet (ganz sicher werden alle staatlichen Informationsdienste alle für sie verlässliche Informationsquellen auswerten, an die sie rankommen können) - aber selbst dann waren es "Beobachter". Dein Vorwurf an die Medien, sie würden "Militärberater" verharmlosen, ist einfach aus der Luft gegriffen. Vor der Geiselnahme war iirc nicht einmal Militär in der Ost-Ukraine im Einsatz, dass sie hätten beraten können.



> Meine Aussagen dazu entsprechen meiner eigenen Meinung, die ich mir in stundenlanger Recherche aus zahlreichen Videos, Bildern und Berichten von Zeitungen aus allerlei Ländern gebildet habe. Wenn du mir vorwirfst, ich würde an dieser Stelle gewissermaßen einseitig Propaganda verbreiten,



Ich werfe dir keine Propaganda vor. Ich stelle lediglich fest, dass du auf der einen Seite sagst, man wisse kaum etwas und könne keiner Quelle trauen - während du auf der anderen Seite eine umfassende, detaillierte Beschreibung postest (KEINE durch "ich glaube" gekennzeichnet Meinung, sondern eine Tatsachenbehauptung), die ziemlich exakt dem entspricht, was ein ziemlich stark einer Seite zugeneigter Teil der Medien entspricht. Ich sage nicht, dass das deswegen falsch ist (es liegen eben kaum Informationen vor), aber ich vermisse jegliche Anzeichen der dringend angebrachten und von dir an anderer Stelle befürwortete kritische Auseinandersetzung mit Meldungen zu diesen Ereignissen.



> Die Involvierung der Regierung war eher auf die gesamten Auseinandersetzungen in Ost- und Südukraine bezogen. Die aktuelle "Regierung" hat nunmal das Heer und die Nationalgarde gegen das eigene Volk ziehen lassen. Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung zu führen scheint aber für unsere Medien korrekt zu sein, solange es die "richtige" Seite macht.



"Krieg gegen die Bevölerung" zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass man gegen DIE Bevölkerung kämpft. Einsätze gegen ein paar hundert bis ein paar tausend Personen sind kritisch zu betrachten, sind in einer Nation mit mehreren Millionen Einwohnern aber kein Krieg gegen "Die Bevölkerung". Und wenn es sich um schwer bewaffnete Paramilitärs handelt, dann es ist es durchaus zu rechtfertigen, wenn die "richtige" Seite -nämlich der Staat, dem das Gewaltmonopol zusteht- gegen diese Vorgeht.



> Konnte zu dieser Art der Darstellung zu Odessa auch bislang keinerlei Videomaterial finden, das dies bestätigen würde oder einen Bericht dazu lesen.



Hast du jemals zu irgend einer Art von Massenkundgebung Videomaterial gesehen, dass eine verlässliche repräsentative Zusammensetzung der demonstrierenden hätte zeigen können? Für gewöhnlich werden Kameras auf ein paar dutzend besonders interessante Personen gerichtet, der Rest ist allenfalls im Hintergrund zu sehen. Wenn man etwas über größere Menschenansammlungen erfahren will, muss man notgedrunken Berichte lesen, nicht anschauen.




> Die Unabhängigkeit unserer eigenen Medien zeigt sich ja sehr in der fast durchweg kompletten Einseitigkeit der Berichterstattung - wir haben in DE theoretisch die Grundlagen für eine freie Presse, aber haben wir eine wirklich freie, unabhängige Berichterstattung? Angesichts der zahlreichen Propaganda- und Falschmeldungen der letzten Jahre in etlichen Bereichen (auch ganz besonders zur EU- und Finanzkrise) kann diese Ansicht, wir hätten eine wirklich freie und objektive Presse, mMn nicht aufrechterhalten werden. Die vierte Gewalt versteht sich zusehends als polit. Akteur und folgt diesen auch weitestgehend.



Dieser Vorwurf zieht sich als roter Faden durch diesen Thread, wird bekanntermaßen aber von vielen nicht geteilt.



> Oha. Die "Feindpresse" ...



Willst du polemisieren oder diskutieren?
Für ersteres suche dir jemand anderen.



> Hoffen wir es, dass es nicht dazu kommt, dass die Lage vollends eskaliert - der momentane "Anti-Terror-Einsatz" ist jedoch definitiv ein Mittel zur Eskalation, die Äußerungen der Schuldzuschreibungen (beider Seiten!) tragen ihr Übriges dazu bei.
> Sie wäre es theoretisch. Aber das war Serbien damals eigentlich auch, so dachten zumindest viele.



Auch Serbien hat nicht zu einem Weltkrieg geführt und die "Anti-Terror"-Maßnahmen stoßen auch nicht gerade auf große Gegenliebe in der internationalen Gemeinschaft. Einen Bürgerkrieg halte ich auch für gut möglich (wobei ich bezweifle, dass die pro-russische Seite ohne internationale Unterstützung die nötige Stärke hätte. Die bislang kontrollierten Bereiche sind doch eher klein und selbst da scheint ein vergleichsweise kleiner Kreis von aktiven um eine große unpolitische Masse herum zu operieren, die einen Kampf eben sowenig tragen würde, wie sie derzeit pro-ukrainische Positionen beziehen), aber für eine internationale Eskalation braucht es mehr.



> "Pro-westliche" oder "pro-ukrainische" Kämpfer ist der häufigste Name für diejenigen, die in Odessa und Co. aktuell hausen. Diejenigen, die sich dagegen wehren, werden i.d.R. als "prorussische Separatisten" oder gleich als "Speznaz" oder "KGB(!)-Agenten" bezeichnet.



Letztere beide lese/höre ich in den von mir gezielt konsumierten Medien genausowenig, wie die von dir zuvor genannten "Freiheitskämpfer".
"pro-ukrainisch", "pro-russische", "Separatisten", "Kämpfer" und "Demonstranten" sind nun einmal sachlich zutreffende Bezeichnungen ("friedlich" manchmal auch, leider zunehmend seltener). Der von dir postlierte Kontrast von "Freiheitskämpfern" gegen "Agenten" und "Terrorsiten" wäre dagegen klare Progpaganda, die man Medien tatsächlich vorwerfen könnte, die die Ausdrücke aktiv (= nicht als Zitat der ukrainischen Regierung, die nunmal oft von Terroristen spricht) gebrauchen. Bislang höre ich sie aber eben nicht aus den Medien, weswegen deine Vorwürfe ungerechtfertigt erscheinen.



> Wer sich dieser unangebrachten Freund-/Feind-Titulierung bedient? So ziemlich sämtliche Zeitungen, Sendungen im Staatsfernsehen sowie unsere Politiker in ihren Talkrunden? Ich meinte damit keine User hier im Forum sondern das allgemeine Vokabular der hiesigen Berichterstatter.



Wie wäre es mit ein paar konreten Beispielen anstelle dieses ominösen "so ziemlich sämtliche"? Große Weltverschwörungen werden nun wirklich oft geng heraufbeschworen, dass muss man nicht auch noch hier machen. Ich für meinen Teil kann deine Behauptungen jedenfalls nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen, die mir in größerer Zahl geläufigen Medien zeigen keine unangebrachte "Freund-/Feind-Titulierung".
(Der da wären: NDR-Radio, die sich nicht sonderlich von anderen ÖR-Radiosendern unterscheiden, Tagesthemen und heute-journal stellvertretend für ÖR-Fernsehnachrichten, TAZ als Print und gelegentlich SPON, wenn ich mal was schlechtes lesen will. Aber selbst da lese ich nichts von "Freiheitskämpfern", "Terroristen" oder "Freund und Feind". Da die Genannten alle auch regelmäßig Reuters, AP und vor allem DPA-Meldungen quasi unverändert bringen, können die großen Presseagenturen nach meiner Beobachtung auch keine flächendeckende Propaganda in der von dir beschriebenen Form verbeiten. Ähnliches gilt für die regelmäßig an den genannten Stellen zitierten und interviewten Politiker.
Was bleibt also noch? Springer? RTL-Group? Kleinparteien? Politiker aus der fünften Reihe, die auch mal beachtet werden wollen? Mag sein, dass die sowas häufiger bringen. Weiß ich nicht, zutrauen würde ich es ihnen. Aber das ist dann doch ein Bisschen was anderes, als die von dir erhobenen Anschuldigungen gegen "so ziemlich sämtliche" Medien.)




> Das ist wirklich sehr auffällig, wird aber von unseren Medien zu wenig hinterfragt, sondern das Vokabular einfach übernommen.



Kritik braucht man, im Gegensatz zu bestmöglicher Neutralität (was nicht immer sehr viel ist), von unseren Medien in der Tat nicht zu erwarten. Da ist dann der Zuschauer gefordert.
Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt lieber, als die hier immer mal wieder verlinkten Beispiele staatlicher russischer Meldungen, die Kommentar und Kritik gleich in die Meldung einfließen lassen. Denn das ist einfach nur Stimmungsmache. Zu seriösen Medien gehört vor allem eine neutrale Berichterstattung. Eine zusätzlich Bewertung wäre nett (oftmals aber auch Perlen-vor-die-Säue), aber sie muss getrennt bleiben.



> Ich habe wirklich enorme Bedenken, dass eine weitere Eskalation der Kämpfe Putin geradezu zu einem Eingreifen zwingen könnte, denn so viele Verfehlungen zuvor von russischer Seite begangen wurde, einen Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung zu führen, das kann man sich nach europäischen Maßstäben eigentlich nicht bieten lassen.



Hätte Putin nicht derart systematisch in der Ostukraine gearbeitet, russiche Pässe verteilt und ähnliches, um die Krim zu erhalten, dann hätte er jetzt auch nicht das Problem, dass er "sein" Volk verteidigen müsse. Niemand würde es Russland übel nehmen, wenn es sich bei fragwürdigen Vorgängen in benachbarten Ländern auf diplomatische Maßnahmen beschränkt - außer die russische Bevölkerung selbst, der gegenüber man systematisch die Idee aufgebaut hat, bei den Einwohnern der Ukraine würde es sich um Russen handeln - obwohl die Mehrheit sich nuneinmal als Ukrainer fühlt.

Sicherlich hast du recht, dass ohne die eskalierende Gewalt auch Putins bisheriges Vorgehen kein Problem wäre. Nur man muss mal ganz klar sagen:
Eine Kombination aus russischer Informationspolitik, russischer Außenpolitik und russischer Militärtechnik hat dazu geführt, dass die Ukraine ein großes Stück Territorium verloren hat. So einen Eingriff in die staatliche Souveränität kann keine Nation hinnehmen, da würde jeder mit harten Maßnahmen gegen weitere Paramilitärs vorgehen. (Genaugenommen war es schon höchst verwunderlich bzw. der einseitigen Stellungnahme Russlands geschuldet, dass die Paramilitärs in der Ukraine so widerstandslos die Macht übernehmen konnten. Man stelle sich mal vor, eine türkische Miliz würde in Neukölln einen eigenen Staat ausrufen...)
Letztlich hat Putin die Ukraine und alle anderen Nachbarstaaten in die Situation gesteuert, dass man entweder mit !allen! Mitteln verhindert, dass prorussische Organisation sich bewaffnen, oder dass man mittelfristig seinen Staat an Moskau abtritt. Und letzteres ist für keine Regierung eine Option. Hätte Putin die Krim zurückgewiesen oder zumindest darauf bestanden, dass der Wechsel auf sauberen, demokratischen Wege ohne paramilitärischen Einfluss abläuft, wäre die weitere Entwicklung vielleicht anders gewesen.
Hat er aber nicht. Und damit hat er jeden, der eine Waffe und eine russische Flagge besitzt, auf den Gedanken gebracht, man müsse beides nur stark genug schwenken, um gefeiertes Neumitglied der russischen Förderation zu werden.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass er dieses Ergebnis selbst überaus unerfreulich findet und nur die Krim wollte. Aber als jemand, der bei jeder, notfalls selbst generierten, Gelegenheit den harten Mann markieren muss und damit nun einmal das genaue Gegenteil von Friedfertigkeit & Kooperation vermittelt, wird er die gerufenen Geister jetzt auch nicht wieder los. 



> Dass mittlerweile von manchem westlichen Politiker Parteien wie Swoboda und der Rechte Sektor als "ganz normale Parteien" bezeichnet werden, schlägt dabei dem Fass die Krone aus. Verbietet man bei uns nicht gerade die NPD, die im Vergleich zu diesen Kampftruppen geradezu lächerlich unbedeutend ist?


 
Die NPD, die man verbieten will (also nicht nur der Teil, der sich in offiziellen, sorgfältig juristisch geprüften Dokumenten zeigt), würde ich ~auf gleiche Stufe einordnen, wie Swoboda. Letztere kann halt Meinungen offen äußern, die in Deutschland hinter vorgehaltener Hand bleiben muss. In sofern ist es nicht überraschend, dass gelegentlich Politiker, die auch mit NPD-Einstellungen liebäugeln, auch Swoboda als "normal" empfinden (von hochrangigen Politikern habe ich das aber noch nicht gehört, da wird sie eher als unvermeidbares Übel eingestuft). Vom rechten Sektor (der iirc -gut möglich, das nicht- nicht einmal wirklich als Partei organisiert ist) habe ich das aber noch niemanden sagen hören. Das sind einfach gewaltbereite Neo-Faschisten.

Positive Nachricht in diesem Zusammenhang: Zumindesten in der westlichen Ukraine soll Swoboda wohl mittlerweile auf unter 2% Zustimmung gefallen sein (Quelle: TAZ von heute früh). In Richtung Osten könnte es anders aussehen, die pro-russischen Paramilitärs sind ja die beste Wahlkampfwerbung für extremistische Kämpfer, aber es bestehen gute Hoffnungen, dass nach der kommenden Wahl eine nicht nur demokratisch gewählte, sondern auch demokratisch eingestellte Regierung an der Macht ist. (es sei denn, die Separatisten verhindern durch weitere Eskalation, dass überhaupt eine geordnete Wahl möglich ist  )


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2014)

Militaerparade auf der Krim


----------



## beren2707 (5. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich und die Medien (bzw. die halbwegs seriösen) nutzen vorerst die offiziellen Angaben, bis etwas besseres vorliegt. Möglichweise haben sie auch für den BND beobachtet (ganz sicher werden alle staatlichen Informationsdienste alle für sie verlässliche Informationsquellen auswerten, an die sie rankommen können) - aber selbst dann waren es "Beobachter". Dein Vorwurf an die Medien, sie würden "Militärberater" verharmlosen, ist einfach aus der Luft gegriffen. Vor der Geiselnahme war iirc nicht einmal Militär in der Ost-Ukraine im Einsatz, dass sie hätten beraten können.


Die "offiziellen Angaben" seitens Bundesregierung und OSZE sind ja nicht mal einheitlich und klar. Selbst von OSZE-Seite hat man Mühe, die Aktion unter die Legitimation einer OSZE-Mission zu stellen.
Aus der Luft gegriffen ist gar nichts, denn immer noch wird flächendeckend berichtet und betont, es seien offizielle OSZE-Beobachter gewesen.
Wer sagt hier, dass sie das ukrainische Militär beraten sollten? Die Zusammensetzung des Teams auf deutscher Seite legt eher nahe, dass es um Informationsgewinnung zu den militärischen Kräfte in der Ostukraine ging, die nicht von Kiew kontrolliert wurden/werden.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich werfe dir keine Propaganda vor. Ich stelle lediglich fest, dass du auf der einen Seite sagst, man wisse kaum etwas und könne keiner Quelle trauen - während du auf der anderen Seite eine umfassende, detaillierte Beschreibung postest (KEINE durch "ich glaube" gekennzeichnet Meinung, sondern eine Tatsachenbehauptung), die ziemlich exakt dem entspricht, was ein ziemlich stark einer Seite zugeneigter Teil der Medien entspricht. Ich sage nicht, dass das deswegen falsch ist (es liegen eben kaum Informationen vor), aber ich vermisse jegliche Anzeichen der dringend angebrachten und von dir an anderer Stelle befürwortete kritische Auseinandersetzung mit Meldungen zu diesen Ereignissen.


Dies war in der Form so nicht beabsichtigt und hätte entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden sollen, das stimmt; wurde im Eifer des Gefechts nachlässigerweise vergessen. Aus gegebenem Anlass noch einige Hinweise zu Odessa, die allerdings mMn bereits zum Teil äußerst fragwürdige Interpretationen enthalten und mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Krieg gegen die Bevölerung" zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass man gegen DIE Bevölkerung kämpft. Einsätze gegen ein paar hundert bis ein paar tausend Personen sind kritisch zu betrachten, sind in einer Nation mit mehreren Millionen Einwohnern aber kein Krieg gegen "Die Bevölkerung". Und wenn es sich um schwer bewaffnete Paramilitärs handelt, dann es ist es durchaus zu rechtfertigen, wenn die "richtige" Seite -nämlich der Staat, dem das Gewaltmonopol zusteht- gegen diese Vorgeht.


Das heißt also die aktuelle Blockade von Slawjansk richtet sich nur gegen die Separatisten? Waren alle Toten in Odessa Separatisten? Niemand von uns weiß es genau, die Bilder lassen jedoch Raum für Spekulationen, dass die als "Separatisten" verschrienen durchaus nicht dem Bild entsprechen könnten, das gerne von ihnen gezeichnet wird. Aber die Menschlichkeit ist eben das Erste, was dem "Feind" abgesprochen wird. 
Schwer bewaffnete Paramilitärs gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Die "richtige Seite" ist nicht automatisch der Staat, denn wenn man den Spieß umdreht, dann galt das ja zuvor auch auf dem Maidan und für Janukwowitsch. 

Genau dieses mMn erkennbare Schwarz/Weiß-Denken kritisiere ich, zuvor hat man (also die Allgemeinheit) sich über die Getöteten auf dem Maidan echauffiert und das Vorgehen des Staates (was letztlich ein Witz war im Vergleich zu der "Anti-Terror-Aktion" jetzt, oder hat Janukowitsch in Kiew das Militär gegen die Maidan-Aktivisten mit Kriegsgerät vorgehen lassen?) brandmarkte, jetzt hingegen ist jeder, der sich gegen den "neuen Staat" in Form der Kiewer Übergangsregierung wendet, ein Feind und darf bis zur Vernichtung bekämpft werden. 
Wenn Unrecht plötzlich zu Recht gemacht wird, bleibt es immer noch Unrecht - ganz egal welche Seite man nun eher (tendentiell) favorisiert.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du jemals zu irgend einer Art von Massenkundgebung Videomaterial gesehen, dass eine verlässliche repräsentative Zusammensetzung der demonstrierenden hätte zeigen können? Für gewöhnlich werden Kameras auf ein paar dutzend besonders interessante Personen gerichtet, der Rest ist allenfalls im Hintergrund zu sehen. Wenn man etwas über größere Menschenansammlungen erfahren will, muss man notgedrunken Berichte lesen, nicht anschauen.


Natürlich nicht, die Problematik dieser Quellenform ist mir hinreichend bekannt. Es nützt jedoch nichts, wenn anderweitiges Material erst gar nicht vorhanden ist, dann muss man versuchen, sich aus den spärlichen Informationen etwas zusammenzureimen. Jedoch habe ich bislang keinerlei gegenteilige Quellen finden können, ganz egal ob als Video, Bild oder Text.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieser Vorwurf zieht sich als roter Faden durch diesen Thread, wird bekanntermaßen aber von vielen nicht geteilt.


Gleiches gilt für das grundsätzliche Abqualifizieren jeglicher russischer Berichterstattung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willst du polemisieren oder diskutieren?
> Für ersteres suche dir jemand anderen.


Ich polemisiere nicht, ich kritisere die klare Einteilung in "gute/wahre/freie Berichterstattung" und "böse/gelenkte/erlogene Bericherstattung" - ebenfalls ohne die Kennzeichnung reiner Subjektivität der Behauptung, wie sie von mir gefordert wurde. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch Serbien hat nicht zu einem Weltkrieg geführt und die "Anti-Terror"-Maßnahmen stoßen auch nicht gerade auf große Gegenliebe in der internationalen Gemeinschaft. Einen Bürgerkrieg halte ich auch für gut möglich (wobei ich bezweifle, dass die pro-russische Seite ohne internationale Unterstützung die nötige Stärke hätte. Die bislang kontrollierten Bereiche sind doch eher klein und selbst da scheint ein vergleichsweise kleiner Kreis von aktiven um eine große unpolitische Masse herum zu operieren, die einen Kampf eben sowenig tragen würde, wie sie derzeit pro-ukrainische Positionen beziehen), aber für eine internationale Eskalation braucht es mehr.


Es war letztlich der Anlass für den Krieg. ich sage ja nicht, dass die Ukraine allein zu einem Weltkreig führen könnte, aber als Anlass dafür könnte es allemal reichen. Es wurden schon wegen bedeutend geringerer Auseinandersetzungen Kriege weltumfassender Ausmaße geführt, der 1. WK ist ja geschichtswissenschaftlich auch eher als der 7. in einer Reihe großer Kriege zu sehen, der jedoch als die Urkatastrophe der europäischen Neuzeit anzusehen ist.
Ja, immerhin mehren sich langsam die Stimmen, die aus Rücksicht auf die Bevölkerung - denn die leidet, ganz gleich auf welcher Seite sie auch stehen mag - eine sofortige Deeskalation der Situation verlangen. In der aktuellen Situation wären auch die bald anstehenden Wahlen eine Farce, wenn man kurz zuvor oder noch währenddessen die Gegner der Übergangsregierung in Kiew militärisch in die Schranken weißt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztere beide lese/höre ich in den von mir gezielt konsumierten Medien genausowenig, wie die von dir zuvor genannten "Freiheitskämpfer".
> "pro-ukrainisch", "pro-russische", "Separatisten", "Kämpfer" und "Demonstranten" sind nun einmal sachlich zutreffende Bezeichnungen ("friedlich" manchmal auch, leider zunehmend seltener). Der von dir postlierte Kontrast von "Freiheitskämpfern" gegen "Agenten" und "Terrorsiten" wäre dagegen klare Progpaganda, die man Medien tatsächlich vorwerfen könnte, die die Ausdrücke aktiv (= nicht als Zitat der ukrainischen Regierung, die nunmal oft von Terroristen spricht) gebrauchen. Bislang höre ich sie aber eben nicht aus den Medien, weswegen deine Vorwürfe ungerechtfertigt erscheinen.


Es ist müßig, die ganzen Berichte der letzten Tage zurchzuwühlen. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf Berichte der ARD und des ZDF, Meldungen der SZ, der Welt, auf SPON etc. In der Regel werden dabei direkte Zitate von Beteiligten der Übergangsregierung oder weiteren Maidan-Gruppierungen genommen (wie z. B. von Timoschenko, Klitschko, Jazenjuk, Turtschinow etc.) und ohne Kommentierung oder Bewertung so clever formuliert eingebracht, dass es den Leuten als tatsächliche Bewertung der Lage suggestiv eingeflößt werden soll.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar konreten Beispielen anstelle dieses ominösen "so ziemlich sämtliche"? Große Weltverschwörungen werden nun wirklich oft geng heraufbeschworen, dass muss man nicht auch noch hier machen. Ich für meinen Teil kann deine Behauptungen jedenfalls nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen, die mir in größerer Zahl geläufigen Medien zeigen keine unangebrachte "Freund-/Feind-Titulierung".


Die Freund/Feind-Titulierung bezieht sich in dem Sinne einerseits auf die immer wiederholten Bezeichnungen wie "Pro-russische Separatisten" in Verbindung mit "Terroristen" oder das Brandmarken derjenigen, welche die russische Seite nicht verteufeln, als "Putinversteher" etc. Die mMn recht klare Positionierung der Presse in Richtung "Russland ist der Feind" sollte einem doch wirklich aufgefallen sein...einen dieser plumpen Versuche kann man z. B. mal wieder von der Welt bewundern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Der da wären: NDR-Radio, die sich nicht sonderlich von anderen ÖR-Radiosendern unterscheiden, Tagesthemen und heute-journal stellvertretend für ÖR-Fernsehnachrichten, TAZ als Print und gelegentlich SPON, wenn ich mal was schlechtes lesen will. Aber selbst da lese ich nichts von "Freiheitskämpfern", "Terroristen" oder "Freund und Feind". Da die Genannten alle auch regelmäßig Reuters, AP und vor allem DPA-Meldungen quasi unverändert bringen, können die großen Presseagenturen nach meiner Beobachtung auch keine flächendeckende Propaganda in der von dir beschriebenen Form verbeiten. Ähnliches gilt für die regelmäßig an den genannten Stellen zitierten und interviewten Politiker.


ÖR=Staatsfernsehen. Zur Qualität und Objektivität der Berichterstattung (nicht nur auf die OSZE-Meldungen beschränkt) kann man u.a. hier Infos bekommen. Auch aufs Vokabular der Freund/Feind-Einteilung wird eingegangen.
Wieso können die das nicht? Was ist denn bitte die DPA oder Reuters, die Überbringer der alleinseligmachenden Wahrheit? Ich stehe der DPA sehr kritisch gegenüber, es gibt genug Gründe, das zu tun.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kritik braucht man, im Gegensatz zu bestmöglicher Neutralität (was nicht immer sehr viel ist), von unseren Medien in der Tat nicht zu erwarten. Da ist dann der Zuschauer gefordert.
> Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt lieber, als die hier immer mal wieder verlinkten Beispiele staatlicher russischer Meldungen, die Kommentar und Kritik gleich in die Meldung einfließen lassen. Denn das ist einfach nur Stimmungsmache. Zu seriösen Medien gehört vor allem eine neutrale Berichterstattung. Eine zusätzlich Bewertung wäre nett (oftmals aber auch Perlen-vor-die-Säue), aber sie muss getrennt bleiben.


Genau das ist doch bei unsere Medien in abgeschwächter Form ebenso der Fall. Kommentar und Kritik sind unterschwellig in etlichen Meldungen zu finden. Nicht so plump wie bei den Russen (zumindest nicht immer), aber deswegen umso wirksamer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast du recht, dass ohne die eskalierende Gewalt auch Putins bisheriges Vorgehen kein Problem wäre. Nur man muss mal ganz klar sagen:
> Eine Kombination aus russischer Informationspolitik, russischer Außenpolitik und russischer Militärtechnik hat dazu geführt, dass die Ukraine ein großes Stück Territorium verloren hat.


Wieso wird eigentlich immer die Krim als Urprung allen Übels gesehen? War das nicht viel mehr der Maidan und die daraus relsutierende Übergansgregierung mit ihrer fragwürdigen Legitimation? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So einen Eingriff in die staatliche Souveränität kann keine Nation hinnehmen, da würde jeder mit harten Maßnahmen gegen weitere Paramilitärs vorgehen. (Genaugenommen war es schon höchst verwunderlich bzw. der einseitigen Stellungnahme Russlands geschuldet, dass die Paramilitärs in der Ukraine so widerstandslos die Macht übernehmen konnten. Man stelle sich mal vor, eine türkische Miliz würde in Neukölln einen eigenen Staat ausrufen...)


Tja, bloß blöde, dass man aus dieser Sicht jedes Auflehnen der Bevölkerung gegen den Staat als illegtim einstufen kann. Was jedoch, wenn man mit dem eigenen System nicht einverstanden ist? Was würde das abermals bedeuten für eine Einordnung der Vorgänge auf dem Maidan? Dann müsste man diese ja als gewaltsamen Umsturz werten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die NPD, die man verbieten will (also nicht nur der Teil, der sich in offiziellen, sorgfältig juristisch geprüften Dokumenten zeigt), würde ich ~auf gleiche Stufe einordnen, wie Swoboda.


Das ist keinesfalls der Fall. Die Swoboda-Gruppen sind deutlich organisierter als es hier der Fall ist. Oder ist die NPD im Parlament und Teil der Regierung, stellt sie einen Teil einer aus dem Boden gestampften "Nationalgarde" wie in der Ukraine?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztere kann halt Meinungen offen äußern, die in Deutschland hinter vorgehaltener Hand bleiben muss. In sofern ist es nicht überraschend, dass gelegentlich Politiker, die auch mit NPD-Einstellungen liebäugeln, auch Swoboda als "normal" empfinden (von hochrangigen Politikern habe ich das aber noch nicht gehört, da wird sie eher als unvermeidbares Übel eingestuft). Vom rechten Sektor (der iirc -gut möglich, das nicht- nicht einmal wirklich als Partei organisiert ist) habe ich das aber noch niemanden sagen hören. Das sind einfach gewaltbereite Neo-Faschisten.


Dem (und folgendem der Übersicht halber ausgelassenen Absatz) kann ich zustimmen.
Man muss dabei ja nicht mal zu Swoboda, eine Timoschenko ist schon gefährlich genug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Die "offiziellen Angaben" seitens Bundesregierung und OSZE sind ja nicht mal einheitlich und klar. Selbst von OSZE-Seite hat man Mühe, die Aktion unter die Legitimation einer OSZE-Mission zu stellen.
> Aus der Luft gegriffen ist gar nichts, denn immer noch wird flächendeckend berichtet und betont, es seien offizielle OSZE-Beobachter gewesen.



Ich befinde mich dann außerhalb der Fläche, von "offizielle OSZE" habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört. I.d.R. wird kurz von "OSZE-Beobachter"n gesprochen oder in der Langfassung von "Beobachtern die im Rahmen der OSZE-Verträge und auf Einladung der ukrainische Regierung unterwegs waren". Beides ist richtig, da muss man nichts bemühen.



> Wer sagt hier, dass sie das ukrainische Militär beraten sollten? Die Zusammensetzung des Teams auf deutscher Seite legt eher nahe, dass es um Informationsgewinnung zu den militärischen Kräfte in der Ostukraine ging, die nicht von Kiew kontrolliert wurden/werden.



Also um Beobachter, die nicht beraten. Und die willst du unbedingt "Berater" nennen und wirfst Medien politische Stimmungsmache vor, die die beobachtenden Personen "Beobachter" nennen? :häh: 



> Das heißt also die aktuelle Blockade von Slawjansk richtet sich nur gegen die Separatisten?



Gegen Aufständische/Militante. Das ist offensichtlich und offiziell.



> Waren alle Toten in Odessa Separatisten? Niemand von uns weiß es genau,



Niemand weiß nichts genau. Mein Argument beschränkte sich deswegen auch auf "ein kleiner Teil" und "bewaffnet". Beides wird von der Berichterstattung aller Seiten bestätigt und kann so mit hoher Sicherheit als zutreffend angenommen werden.



> Schwer bewaffnete Paramilitärs gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Die "richtige Seite" ist nicht automatisch der Staat, denn wenn man den Spieß umdreht, dann galt das ja zuvor auch auf dem Maidan und für Janukwowitsch.



Im Kampf gegen schwer bewaffnete Aufständische wäre er imho auch im Recht gewesen. Aber die Besetzer des Maidans waren zum allergrößten Teil unbewaffnet und selbst die Bewaffneten beschränkten sich nahezu vollständig auf den Maidan. Ungeachtet dessen hat niemand gegenüber Janukowitsch die Anschuldigung "Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung" erhoben, mit der du hier um dich schmeißt.



> Natürlich nicht, die Problematik dieser Quellenform ist mir hinreichend bekannt. Es nützt jedoch nichts, wenn anderweitiges Material erst gar nicht vorhanden ist, dann muss man versuchen, sich aus den spärlichen Informationen etwas zusammenzureimen. Jedoch habe ich bislang keinerlei gegenteilige Quellen finden können, ganz egal ob als Video, Bild oder Text.



Du wirfst Berichten vor, sie wären nicht richtig und sagst zeitgleich, du hättest keinen Text gesehen, der etwas derartiges behauptet 



> Gleiches gilt für das grundsätzliche Abqualifizieren jeglicher russischer Berichterstattung.



Bislang wurde russische Berichterstattung nur in Einzelfällen Abqualifziert - und das begründet. Sonst wird den russischen Medien nur vorgeworfen, dass sie in erheblichen Maße Stimmungsmache betreiben, wobei auch schon mehrfach der Vorbehalt geäußert wurde, dass dies anhand der auf englisch vorliegenden Auszüge beurteilt wird. Und diese haben die Aussage in der Tat bislang untermauert.
Die Anschuldigugnen gegenüber sämtliche nicht-russische Medien werden dagegen wesentlich weiter gefasst und wurde bislang allenfalls durch einige wenige Beispiele aus absoluten Randmedien (nicht) "belegt".



> Es ist müßig, die ganzen Berichte der letzten Tage zurchzuwühlen.



Da deiner Aussage nach JEDER EINZELNE deine Anschuldigungen bestätigt, musst du nicht wühlen. Du sollst nur die 3-4-5 erstbesten posten, die dich z.B. heute gestört haben. Ist wohl kein Aufwand, oder?
Ich persönlich finde, wann immer ich die weiter oben genannten Medien konsumiere, ~gar nichts, was deine Behauptungen untermauern könnte.



> Die mMn recht klare Positionierung der Presse in Richtung "Russland ist der Feind" sollte einem doch wirklich aufgefallen sein...einen dieser plumpen Versuche kann man z. B. mal wieder von der Welt bewundern.



Wer Springer liest soll sich nicht wundern, dass er Springer liest 
Aber davon abgesehen handelt es sich im verlinkten Artikel um keine aktuelle Nachricht, sondern um ein historisches Thema, dass sogar äußerst wenig Bezug zur Gegenwart nimmt. Das in diesem die militärische Außenpolitik der UdSSR gebrandmarkt wird...
Nunja - die hatte das halt verdient.? Man kann aus der Veröffentlichung eines derartigen Artikels zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt und ohne Bezug zu vergleichbar fragwürdigen Begründungen für militärische Auslandsoperationen z.B. der USA oder des 3. Reiches zwar schlussfolgern, dass jemand in der Redaktion nicht bereit ist, zusätzlichen Aufwand in eine breiter gefächerte Begleitberichterstattung zu investieren. Aber das heißt noch nicht, dass die eigentlichen Nachrichten auch nur dieser einen Zeitung, geschweige denn aller Zeitungen, einseitig sind. Ein guter Journalist (nicht, dass ich die bei Springer erwarte) zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er selbst über Themen, zu denen er eine eindeutige Meinung hat, neutral berichtet.

Deinen Behauptungen zu Folge müsste es Zusammenstellungen von diesem Kaliber täglich im Nachrichtenteil jeder deutschen Tageszeitung geben. Ich warte auf Beispiele.



> ÖR=Staatsfernsehen. Zur Qualität und Objektivität der Berichterstattung (nicht nur auf die OSZE-Meldungen beschränkt) kann man u.a. hier Infos bekommen. Auch aufs Vokabular der Freund/Feind-Einteilung wird eingegangen.
> Wieso können die das nicht? Was ist denn bitte die DPA oder Reuters, die Überbringer der alleinseligmachenden Wahrheit? Ich stehe der DPA sehr kritisch gegenüber, es gibt genug Gründe, das zu tun.



Es gibt gute Gründe, allen Medien gegenüber kritisch zu sein. Aber wenn deine einzigen Gründe für die Behauptung, dass alle nicht-russischen Medien immer und überall anti-russische Unwahrheiten, darin bestehen, dass stellenweise verkürzt von "OSZE"-Beobachter die Rede ist und dass einmal ein afaik Kommentator ein diplomatisches Vorgehen gegen Putin befürwortet hat, dann tuts mir leid. Das hat mit kritischem Mediumkonsum nichts mehr zu tun, da machst du aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten mit dem offensichtlich Ziel, alle Informationsquellen außer eines einzigen, sehr beschränkten und offensichtlich voreingenommenen Zirkels zu diskreditieren.



> Wieso wird eigentlich immer die Krim als Urprung allen Übels gesehen? War das nicht viel mehr der Maidan und die daraus relsutierende Übergansgregierung mit ihrer fragwürdigen Legitimation?



Die Krim war der Punkt, an dem das ganze international wurde. Der Maidan war eine nationale Angelegenheit. Sicherlich haben internationale Akteure Beziehungen zu den örtlichen Gruppierungen gepflegt, die ihnen nahe stehen - aber das hast du überall auf der Welt. Die Krim dagegen war eine doppelte Eskalation. Es kamen Waffen und Truppen in enormen Maße zum Einsatz (alle Auslandeinsätze der Bundeswehr der letzten Jahre zusammen dürften weniger Kampfpersonal haben, als da über Nacht auf der Krim auftauchte) und ein Staat setzte sich offen und offiziell für (s)eine Seite ein. Beides sind schwer zu akzeptierende Elemente, die aus der Ukraine heute eine Krisenherd mit enormen internationalen Sprengstoff machen, während z.B. Ägypten nur eine Randnotiz ist, über die vermutlich nur aus touristischen Gründen überhaupt noch berichtet wird. Und da war der innernationale Konflikt sogar um ein vielfaches härter (iirc gut 2 Zehnerpotenzen mehr Tote vor dem Machtwechsel) - aber es hat eben nicht ein weiterer Staat versucht, Vorteil daraus zu schlagen und es tauchten auch nicht plötzlich gut ausgebildete Paramilitärs aus, die ja bis auf weiteres nur mit einer direkten militärischen Intervention von außen erklärt werden können.
Aufgrund der Krim steht die Ukraine heute kurz davor, in die Liga von Afghanistan oder Jugoslawien aufzusteigen, während sie nach dem Maidan auf einem Level mit Tunesien oder Nordirland stand.



> Tja, bloß blöde, dass man aus dieser Sicht jedes Auflehnen der Bevölkerung gegen den Staat als illegtim einstufen kann. Was jedoch, wenn man mit dem eigenen System nicht einverstanden ist? Was würde das abermals bedeuten für eine Einordnung der Vorgänge auf dem Maidan? Dann müsste man diese ja als gewaltsamen Umsturz werten.



"eigenes" ist die Betonung. Die Konflikte auf der Krim und in der Ostukraine drehen sich aber eben nicht mehr um staatsinterne Angelegenheiten, sondern werden von diversen (quasi durchgängig russischen) Akteuren auf internationales Niveau gehoben.



> Das ist keinesfalls der Fall. Die Swoboda-Gruppen sind deutlich organisierter als es hier der Fall ist. Oder ist die NPD im Parlament und Teil der Regierung, stellt sie einen Teil einer aus dem Boden gestampften "Nationalgarde" wie in der Ukraine?



NPD-Mitglieder sind in der Bundeswehr und die NPD ist in Parlamenten vertreten. Dass Swoboda dort größere Anteile erreicht, bis hin zur Regierungsbeteiligung, ist eine quantitative Einstufung (möglicherweise veraltet, siehe letztes Post - und hoffentlich kommende Wahlen), hat aber nichts mit der qualitativen Einschätzung der politischen Position zu tun.



> Man muss dabei ja nicht mal zu Swoboda, eine Timoschenko ist schon gefährlich genug.


 
Timotschenko ist der übliche Filz, der sich zuviel um sich und zuwenig um andere kümmert. Der ist nicht "gefährlicher" als manch andere Regierung in Europa (es gibt geteilte Meinungen darüber, welche  ). Das einzige Problem ist, dass er für politische Desillusionierung sorgt und so den Weg für Extremisten freimacht


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2014)

Wer wird wohl wie weit gehen?


----------



## loser321 (9. Mai 2014)

" Dabei weiß jeder, dass die Hauptleidtragenden einer Zuspitzung des Ukraine-Konflikts nicht die US-Amerikaner, sondern die Europäer wären. Die Grenzen amerikanischer Zumutungen sind längst erreicht, die Europäer müssen endlich mit dem Selbstbetrug und der Hinternkriecherei aufhören und den Amerikanern dies auch offen sagen."

http://mobil.stern.de/politik/ausla...chen-staaten-von-amerika-2108267.html?mobil=1

Mal ein richtig guter Artikel der die Heuchelei von Werten, Freiheit und Demokratie vorführt.
Wen Merkel immer von Freundschaft mit Amerika spricht, Staaten haben keine Freunde, nur Interessen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Speed4Fun (9. Mai 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> " Dabei weiß jeder, dass die Hauptleidtragenden einer Zuspitzung des Ukraine-Konflikts nicht die US-Amerikaner, sondern die Europäer wären. Die Grenzen amerikanischer Zumutungen sind längst erreicht, die Europäer müssen endlich mit dem Selbstbetrug und der Hinternkriecherei aufhören und den Amerikanern dies auch offen sagen."
> 
> Rolle der USA in der Ukraine-Krise: Die egoistischen Staaten von Amerika - Politik | STERN.DE Mobile
> 
> Mal ein richtig guter Artikel.


 
Ja, perfekte Analyse.

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Mai 2014)

Eben die Nachrichten geschaut. Nicht die zensierten, weichgespülten, deutschen Nachrichten. Die Menschen werden in der Ukraine mittlerweile von den Neonazis, die auch die Armee übernommen haben, einfach auf offener Straße angeschossen. Sogar die Polizisten verbarrikadieren sich. BITTE SCHAUT EUCH DAS VIDEO AN. IHR BRAUCHT DAS DORT GESAGTE NICHT ZU VERSTEHEN, DIE BILDER SPRECHEN FÜR SICH! Ìàðèóïîëüñêàÿ òðàãåäèÿ â ðàññêàçàõ î÷åâèäöåâ - Ïåðâûé êàíàë


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Mai 2014)

Wow, also jetzt sieht man was da passiert aber gleich kommen die Pro-USA und sagen dass Speznaz auf die Leute schiesst.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wow, also jetzt sieht man was da passiert aber gleich kommen die Pro-USA und sagen dass Speznaz auf die Leute schiesst.


 
Was soll immer dieser Blödsinn mit "Pro USA" und "Anti Russland"?


----------



## Best11163 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube von staatlichen russischen Fernsehsendern bekommt man immer die objektivsten Berichterstattungen.


----------



## Teldor1974 (10. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Ich glaube von staatlichen russischen Fernsehsendern bekommt man immer die objektivsten Berichterstattungen.



Alles heuchler durch und durch mich stört nur das EU da ohne große Einwände mitzieht


----------



## acc (11. Mai 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wow, also jetzt sieht man was da passiert aber gleich kommen die Pro-USA und sagen dass Speznaz auf die Leute schiesst.


 
naja die propaganda muss ja weitergehen, dabei sieht alles danach aus, das es sich um von den usa/kiew oder alternativ von oligarchen bezahlter söldnerabschaum handelt, der sich da wieder austoben darf ohne rechtliche konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2014)

Ukraine-Krise: 400 US-Söldner von Academi kämpfen gegen Separatisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Tja dafür hätte ich doch jetzt gerne einmal eine Erklärung.

Die USA sind kein europäischer Staat, die Ukraine nicht in der NATO. Warum also sind diese Paramilitärs in der Ukraine?


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2014)

Academi ist ein privates Unternehmen.
Jeder kann diese Firma beauftragen und wer der Auftraggeber ist, ist auch nicht klar. 
Das hat mit den USA rein gar nichts zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Bericht dass das Unternehmen dort tätig ist kam ja vom US Geheimdienst.


----------



## acc (11. Mai 2014)

als wenn die jungs für ihre einsätze, die sie nicht für die us-regierung durchführen, keine genehmigung bei der us-regierung einholen müssten. die wissen ganz genau, wer die auftraggeber sind. nur weil jetzt irgendein dämlack möglicherweise mal die wahrheit ausgeplaudert hat, heisst das noch lange, das die us-regierung darin nicht verstrickt ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2014)

Es gibt verschiedene Staaten und Privatunternehmen die an PMC Aufträge vergeben. Das ist jetzt nichts spezifisch Ukrainisches oder das die ach so böse US-Regierung vorhat dort die Hecken stutzen zu wollen. Das die meisten PMC aus den USA kommen und dazu noch einen breiten Rahmen an Leistungen* erbringen können, hat was mit der dortigen Gesetzeslage zu tun, die solchen Firmen keinerlei Steine in den Weg legt, ausser sie bekommen Aufträge von Staaten oder Unternehmen, die auf der Schwarzen Liste stehen (Iran, Nordkorea...).

*= Das reicht von einfachen Sachen wie Wäschereibetrieb, über Rekrutenausbildung und geht bis hin zu ausgebildeten Kampfpiloten, die sich beim Auftragnehmer in die Maschinen setzen und Einsätze fliegen, etc.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. Mai 2014)

Aber Kaaruzo, du weisst doch, dass ist alles nur Propaganda von den bösen Russischen Medien. Sie verbreiten das doch schon *seit vielen Wochen*!
*Die friedfertige USA hat da doch rein gar nichts mit zu tun!*
Selbst der US-Geheimdienst weiss nicht, wer diese US-Söldner angeheuert hat. ....Aber sie wissen, was ganz Europa denkt und tut. 
Sehr mysteriös!

Blackwater ist eine US-Privatarmee mit enger Anbindung an die US-Regierung, die immer da einspringt, wo die USA nicht offiziell agieren können!
Wenn sie in der Ukraine gegen die Ostukrainer kämpfen (Die Ostukraine hat riesige Gasfelder, auf die amerikanische Unternehmen bereits Besitzansprüche gestellt haben!), geschieht das entweder im Auftrag der US-Regierung oder der US-Firmen, aber *mit absoluter Sicherheit* mit Absegnung der US-Regierung/US-Geheimdienst!!!

Hoffen wir, dass bei dem heutigen Referendum in der Ostukraine nicht so viele Menschen ermordet werden!


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber Kaaruzo, du weisst doch, dass ist alles nur Propaganda von den bösen Russischen Medien. Sie verbreiten das doch schon *seit vielen Wochen*!
> *Die friedfertige USA hat da doch rein gar nichts mit zu tun!*
> Selbst der US-Geheimdienst weiss nicht, wer diese US-Söldner angeheuert hat. ....Aber sie wissen, was ganz Europa denkt und tut.
> Sehr mysteriös!
> ...


 
Pff, ja wenn die Menschen wenigstens abstimmen könnten! 
Gebiet Donezk: Nationalgarde marschiert in Krasnoarmejsk ein - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2014)

Interessant wie weit der Artikel überhaupt gelesen wurde. Erstens wurde es bisher nicht bestätigt das dort eine PMC aktiv ist und wenn ja, ob diese wirklich aus den USA stammt (gibt noch so einige andere Staaten in denen PMC ihren Sitz haben), sondern wurde nur von der Bild am Sonntag(!) in Umlauf gebracht und dann wurde von der Bild am Sonntag im selben Artikel noch ein weiterer Punkt gebracht:


> Die Zeitung berichtet aus der Runde weiterhin, dass die  US-Geheimdienstler auch über Informationen verfügten, *wonach russische  Flugzeuge absichtlich den Luftraum der Ukraine verletzt  hätten*. Die Regierung in Moskau hatte das dementiert. Der BND habe aber  Informationen der Amerikaner, dass Moskaus Militärpiloten den  Einsatzbefehl bekommen hätten, gezielt in den ukrainischen Luftraum  einzudringen.






schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *mit absoluter Sicherheit*


 Wenn man jedesmal wenn eine solche Formulierung hier auftaucht, ohne das sie mit hieb- und stichfesten Beweisen untermauert ist, 1000€ bekommen würde, könnte man sich zur Ruhe setzen und sein Geld für sich arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber Kaaruzo, du weisst doch, dass ist alles nur Propaganda von den bösen Russischen Medien. Sie verbreiten das doch schon *seit vielen Wochen*!
> *Die friedfertige USA hat da doch rein gar nichts mit zu tun!*
> Selbst der US-Geheimdienst weiss nicht, wer diese US-Söldner angeheuert hat. ....Aber sie wissen, was ganz Europa denkt und tut.
> Sehr mysteriös!
> ...



Danke dir, dass du mich daraufhin weist. Puh gut zu wissen, dass die USA die guten sind.

Und ich dachte immer, das solche Sachen wie Gladio, der Einmarsch in Panama, die Lüge vom Golf von Tokin, die Lüge über die Brutkästen, die Lüge über Masservernichtungswaffen, die Unterstützung von rechtsgerichten Regimien in Südamerika und vieles andere auch schlecht sei.

Aber wehe du hälst ein Referendum auf der Krim ab, dann ist aber die Hölle los


----------



## AMD4EVA (12. Mai 2014)

es ist einfach lächerlich wie manch europäer die usa verteidigt,
anscheinend haben es einige noch immer nicht kapiert das
Europa nur eine pufferzone für die usa ist, das diese im falle eines krieges nicht von 2 seiten gleichzeitig angegriffen werden können.

Europas bevölkerung geht der usa am arsch vorbei


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2014)

Genau, und das ausgelobte Ziel der USA ist ein 3. Weltkrieg.


----------



## acc (12. Mai 2014)

auszuschliessen ist das nicht, wenn es sie ihrem ziel näher bringt, würden die auch einen weltkrieg anzetteln. man muss schon ziemlich blauäugig sein, etwas anderes anzunehmen.


----------



## efdev (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Genau, und das ausgelobte Ziel der USA ist ein 3. Weltkrieg.


 
was hast du den gedacht du glaubst doch nicht etwas von den USA kommt was gutes 

wobei mich doch sehr interessieren würde wie einige darauf kommen von einem 3.Weltkrieg hat keiner einen vorteil(falls es jemand erläutern möchte PN) außerdem ist das wieder OT.


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2014)

(So langsam frage ich mich, ob es einen Teil der Personen hier im Thread überhaupt um das Thema als solches geht, oder nur darum eine Plattform zum Wilden rumzuspammen zu haben...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

acc schrieb:


> als wenn die jungs für ihre einsätze, die sie nicht für die us-regierung durchführen, keine genehmigung bei der us-regierung einholen müssten.


 
Du glaubst ernsthaft, das in den USA ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen eine Genehmigung der Regierung einholen muss, wenn sie Waffen außerhalb der USA einsetzen wollen?  
Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall und auch sonst gibt es keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass die USA da in irgend einer Weise drinhängen. Söldner arbeiten für den, der zahlt - egal, was andere sagen. Das einzige Kuriosum wäre die Behauptung des Geheimdienstes, sie wüssten nicht, wer der tatsächliche Auftraggeber ist. Aber das Geheimdienste ungern sagen, was sie alles wissen (und sei es nur zum Schutz ihrer Informationsquellen) ist auch nichts neues. Von russischer Seite hört man bislang auch nur Anschuldigungen der staatlichen Presseagentur - und keinen ausführlichen Bericht mit Detailinformationen vom Geheimdienst.


to something not so completely different:
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Art und Weise, wie das Referendum durchgehalten wurde?
Unabhängige (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Beobachter gab es ja (mal wieder) nicht, so dass man sich auf Presseberichte stützen muss. Aber das klingt nach einer nochmals dramatisch schlechterem Demokratieverständnis, als auf der Krim. Geringe Anzahl von Wahllokalen (-> einige konnten nicht/nur schwer überhaupt stimmen), keinerlei Möglichkeiten zur verdeckten Wahl (und das wiederum in Gegenwart schwer bewaffneter Militanter der Seite, gegen die man ggf. stimmen wollte), keine Wahllisten (->multiple Stimmenabgabe möglich), Akzeptanz von so ziemlich allem möglichen als  Ausweisdokument (TAZ von heute bringt einen Rentenbescheid als Beispiel),...
Und Putin akzeptiert das ernsthaft als repräsentative Abstimmung?

Imho hätten sich die Show auch sparen und direkt das "Ergebnis" bekanntgeben können, Demokratie ist unter solchen Bedingungen schlichtweg nicht möglich.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2014)

@ruyven

Immerhin kamen sie durch Doppel- und Dreifachabstimmung auf über 70% Wahlbeteiligung.
Diese Wahl hat genau so viel Aussagekraft, wie eine Wahl in Norkorea....oder ehemals in der DDR. "Die SED hat nur leichte Verluste erfahren und kommt auf 92,6%....."


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

acc schrieb:


> auszuschliessen ist das nicht, wenn es sie ihrem ziel näher bringt, würden die auch einen weltkrieg anzetteln. man muss schon ziemlich blauäugig sein, etwas anderes anzunehmen.



Weltkrieg sicher nicht, denn das hieße, dass auch USA Territorium betroffen sein könnte. Das will man natürlich nicht. Während schon in WW1 und WW2 überall in Asien und Europa die Leute Bomben auf die Köpfe bekamen, saß man doch in USA rel. sicher. Heute aber gilt das nicht mehr, denn Bomber, U-boote und Raketen können USA leicht erreichen. Ich vermute, es läuft alles nach Plan für "Natusaeu", kleine Konflikte überall, aber USA selber sind nicht betroffen... die sind ja nicht dumm  Halbe Welt wird in Chaos gestürzt, die Bankster und wahren Bosse profitieren (als ob sie nicht genug hätten, aber wer viel hat will wohl noch mehr haben). Es gab wohl einen kleinen Fehler, dass man die schnelle Reaktion Russlands nicht einkalkulierte... deshalb schlägt ja nun alles auf genau diese ein, die Eliten ärgern sich, dass es eine Verzögerung ihrer Pläne gab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @ruyven
> 
> Immerhin kamen sie durch Doppel- und Dreifachabstimmung auf über 70% Wahlbeteiligung.
> Diese Wahl hat genau so viel Aussagekraft, wie eine Wahl in Norkorea....oder ehemals in der DDR. "Die SED hat nur leichte Verluste erfahren und kommt auf 92,6%....."



Oder die Wahl am 25. Mai 2014, wo wir ein Parlament wählen, das letztendlich gar keine Gesetzgebungskompetenz hat 

Was ist demokratischer, ein Parlament das keine Macht hat und wo die Besetztung von vorne herein feststeht (DDR, Nordkorea) oder ein Parlament das keine Macht hat und wo man die Besetztung wählen kann (EU-Parlament) ?

Eine Verarsche vor dem Herrn ist das beides.

PS: Das die US-Regierung nicht zugibt, dass sie Academi beauftragt haben, ist doch wohl klar. Warum wird hier eigentlich nach Quellen verlangt, währen bei den Separtisten in der Ostukraine sofort alle glauben, dass Putin dahinersteckt?

Ich habe keine Quellen gesehen, die beweisen, dass die Separtisten unter Befehl Moskaus arbeiten (auch wenn das sehr wahrscheinlich so ist).

Das eine Regierung jedoch Geheimoperationen abstreitet, versteht sich doch wohl von selbst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hier hat der Mod ein unnötiges fullquote entfernt
> to something not so completely different:
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Art und Weise, wie das Referendum durchgehalten wurde?
> Unabhängige (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Beobachter gab es ja (mal wieder) nicht, so dass man sich auf Presseberichte stützen muss. Aber das klingt nach einer nochmals dramatisch schlechterem Demokratieverständnis, als auf der Krim. Geringe Anzahl von Wahllokalen (-> einige konnten nicht/nur schwer überhaupt stimmen), keinerlei Möglichkeiten zur verdeckten Wahl (und das wiederum in Gegenwart schwer bewaffneter Militanter der Seite, gegen die man ggf. stimmen wollte), keine Wahllisten (->multiple Stimmenabgabe möglich), Akzeptanz von so ziemlich allem möglichen als  Ausweisdokument (TAZ von heute bringt einen Rentenbescheid als Beispiel),...
> ...



Naja, damit ist die Wahl doch genauso "demokratisch" wie die Absetzung von Jankuowitsch. Da hat der Westen doch auch kein Problemt mit gehabt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder die Wahl am 25. Mai 2014, wo wir ein Parlament wählen, das letztendlich gar keine Gesetzgebungskompetenz hat
> 
> Was ist demokratischer, ein Parlament das keine Macht hat und wo die Besetztung von vorne herein feststeht (DDR, Nordkorea) oder ein Parlament das *keine Macht hat* und wo man die Besetztung wählen kann (EU-Parlament) ?
> .......


 
Verstehe deinen gesamten Vergleich nicht.
Wie soll man denn bitte eine EU-Parlamentswahl mit einer Einparteiendiktatur vergleichen.
Hättest dich in der Ukraine mal vor ein Wahllokal stellen können, mit einer Fahne --> "Ich wähle nicht pro-russland"....dann wäre dir der Unterschied im Wahlprozedere sehr schnell deutlich geworden.

Und warum hat das EU-Parlament keine Macht? Weil es keine Gesetzte im eigentlichen Sinn für ihre Staaten beschließen? 
Sie machen doch genug Vorgaben, ob die "geraden" Gurken jetzt sinnvoll waren oder nicht.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hättest dich in der Ukraine mal vor ein Wahllokal stellen können, mit einer Fahne --> "Ich wähle nicht pro-russland"....dann wäre dir der Unterschied im Wahlprozedere sehr schnell deutlich geworden.
> 
> Und warum hat das EU-Parlament keine Macht? Weil es keine Gesetzte im eigentlichen Sinn für ihre Staaten beschließen?


 

Zu a) Was ist der Unterschied im Wahlprozeere ? Ich nehme an Du bist vor Ort und kannst aus 1. Hand berichten?
zu b) Kein Parlament hat wirkliche Macht, denn diese wird von anderen im Hintergrund ausgeübt. Das hat Seehofer u.a. schon bestätigt "diejenigen die die Macht haben, werden nicht gewählt und die die gewählt werden, haben keine Macht"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, damit ist die Wahl doch genauso "demokratisch" wie die Absetzung von Jankuowitsch.


 
Ich sehe keine einzige Überschneidung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Quellen gesehen, die beweisen, dass die Separtisten unter Befehl Moskaus arbeiten (auch wenn das sehr wahrscheinlich so ist).



Ich finde es ja eigentlich sehr interessant dass Separatismus in Russland verboten ist. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, damit ist die Wahl doch genauso "demokratisch" wie die Absetzung von Jankuowitsch. Da hat der Westen doch auch kein Problemt mit gehabt.


 
Ich kann mich irren aber soweit ich informiert bin wurde Janukowitsch von dem Parlament abgesetzt bzw. das Parlament hat eine Übergangsregierung eingesetzt weil das Parlament kein Vertrauen mehr in Janukowitsch hatte. Ich meine sogar dass die Partei von Janukowitsch selbst Vorreiter war und hat lauthals ihren "Chef" in die Wüste geschickt.

Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach bloß dass ich aktuell keine Chance sehe Neuwahlen durchführen zu können.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja eigentlich sehr interessant dass Separatismus in Russland verboten ist...



Gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle?



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Zu a) Was ist der Unterschied im Wahlprozeere ? Ich nehme an Du bist vor Ort und kannst aus 1. Hand berichten?...



Das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interesieren, ob die hier ständig anwesenden Besserwissenden wirklich beim Referendum vor Ort waren und als Augenzeugen eine Beeinflussung der Wähler durch Gewaltandrohung beobachten konnten? Oder ihr Wissen aus den hiesigen Medien beziehen?

Und ob die abgegebenen Stimmzettel für ungültig erklärt wurden, wenn nicht wunschgemäß abgestimmt wurde? Wie dies hier bei der letzten Bundestagswahl in manchen Wahlbezirken vorkam, als Wähler mangels AFD-Erststimme selbige gar nicht abgaben und nur mit der Zweitstimme wählten.

Und wer waren denn die bewaffneten Milizen, die unter Waffeneinsatz an mehreren Wahllokalen die Stimmabgabe beim Referendum verhindern wollten? Prorussische Kräfte?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Zu a) Was ist der Unterschied im Wahlprozeere ? Ich nehme an Du bist vor Ort und kannst aus 1. Hand berichten?
> zu b) Kein Parlament hat wirkliche Macht, denn diese wird von anderen im Hintergrund ausgeübt. Das hat Seehofer u.a. schon bestätigt "diejenigen die die Macht haben, werden nicht gewählt und die die gewählt werden, haben keine Macht"



Nein kann ich nicht, genau so wenig wie du!
Fakt ist aber, dass in sämtlichen Medien (nicht nur westliche) bewaffnete "Wasauchimmer" in den Wahllokalen zeigten --> die "Aufpasser" gemimt haben.
"Pro-Westliche"-Bürger/Anhänger sind in der Ostukraine unter druck, da kann mir einer erzählen was er will.

Und in welcher Beziehung hat denn unser Parlament (Bundestag) keine Macht? 
Das es in jedem Parlament Lobbys gibt ist klar, aber wenn es der Masse in unserem Land zu bunt wird, hat sie bei der nächsten Wahl die Chance ihr Kreuz an anderer Stelle zu machen --> und das frei und geheim.
 Und wenn dir oder irgendjemanden die Wahlmöglichkeiten nicht ausreichen (Stammtisch: "Die stecken doch eh alle unter einer Decke!"), kannst du sogar selber eine Partei gründen und aufstellen lassen.
Und das macht den Unterschied!


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja eigentlich sehr interessant dass Separatismus in Russland verboten ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich meine selbstverständlich die Separtisten in der Ost-Ukraine. Mir wird durch die Medien erzählt, dass diese unter dem Einfluss von Moskau stehen, aber eine Quelle dafür sehe ich nirgends.
Deshalb kann ich doch genauso gut ohne Quelle sagen, dass die Söldner von Academi unter dem Einfluss von Washington stehen, oder nicht ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nein kann ich nicht, genau so wenig wie du!
> Fakt ist aber, dass in sämtlichen Medien (nicht nur westliche) bewaffnete "Wasauchimmer" in den Wahllokalen zeigten --> die "Aufpasser" gemimt haben.
> "Pro-Westliche"-Bürger/Anhänger sind in der Ostukraine unter druck, da kann mir einer erzählen was er will.
> 
> ...


 
Und letztendlich werden dann doch irgendwelche Gesetze gemacht, die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht will, also genau das, was man Janukowitsch vorgeworfen hat.

Die Deutschen wollten den EURO nicht, wollten den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan nicht, die Hartz4 Gesetze, Rente mit 67 usw.

Also wo ist jetzt bitte der Unterschied zwischen unserer Regierung die sich einen Dreck ums Volk schert, und Janukowtisch der sich einen Dreck um sein Volk geschert hat?

Haben wir jetzt auch das Recht Merkel verfassungswidrig aus dem Amt zu putschen?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Und letztendlich werden dann doch irgendwelche Gesetze gemacht, die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht will, also genau das, was man Janukowitsch vorgeworfen hat.
> 
> 2. Die Deutschen wollten den EURO nicht, wollten den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan nicht, die Hartz4 Gesetze, Rente mit 67 usw.
> 
> ...


 
1. Ja und wenn dir die Gesetze nicht schmecken, wähle beim nächsten mal anders!

2. 
Wir Deutschen sind die Letzten die sich über den Euro beschweren können. Und hätte man mich gefragt --> hätte ich "ja" zum € gesagt.
Der Afghanistan-einsatz ist streitbar, und wurde sicher durch die geschürte, aber auch berechtigte (9/11;Anschlag Spanien) "Angst vor Terror" vorangetrieben.
Die Hartz4 - Gesetze waren nötig, da das alte System vor dem Kollaps stand, Rente mit 67 genau das Gleiche.
Und das eine verantwortungvolle Regierungsarbeit auch daraus besteht unpupoläre Entscheidungen zu treffen, sollte mit dem Blick auf Griechenland mehr als logisch sein.
Man kann nicht zu lange über seine Verhältnisse leben.

3. Unsere Regierung schert sich sehr wohl um ihr Volk, allein schon da sie wieder gewählt werden wollen. 
Das volkseigene Interessen sich nicht unbedingt mit deinen Interessen überschneiden müssen, sollte klar sein.
Aber wie schonmal geschrieben --> Wenn es dir nicht passt, geh wählen. Am 24.5 darfst du wieder zur Urne!

4. Nein, dafür haben wir Wahlabende.


----------



## acc (12. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, das in den USA ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen eine Genehmigung der Regierung einholen muss, wenn sie Waffen außerhalb der USA einsetzen wollen?



du glaubst ernsthaft, die us-regierung lässt zu, das eine us-ansässige söldnerfirma im ausland gegen us-interessen agiert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

Es liegt einiges zwischen "nicht zulassen, dass..." und "beauftragen mit ..." 
Und nur ersteres habe ich gesagt.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle?



Reicht der Tschetschenienkrieg als Beispiel dafür, wie Russland auf Separatisten reagiert, die nicht "zu Russland separieren"?



> Das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interesieren, ob die hier ständig anwesenden Besserwissenden wirklich beim Referendum vor Ort waren und als Augenzeugen eine Beeinflussung der Wähler durch Gewaltandrohung beobachten konnten? Oder ihr Wissen aus den hiesigen Medien beziehen?
> ...
> Und wer waren denn die bewaffneten Milizen, die unter Waffeneinsatz an mehreren Wahllokalen die Stimmabgabe beim Referendum verhindern wollten? Prorussische Kräfte?



Von einer Beeinflussung der Wähler ist immer auszugehen, wenn bewaffnete und ggf. maskierte Typen in schussweite der Urne stehen und sehen können, wie abgestimmt wird. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, von welcher Seite sie sind. Viele Leute werden unter solchen Bedingungen gar nicht erst zur Wahl gehen, andere weren ggf. nicht so abstimmen, wie sie es ohne potentielle Gefahr für Leib und Leben machen würden. Eine demokratische Wahl hat verdeckt und in sicherer Umgebung stattzufinden - wobei es sich von selbst versteht, dass eine einzelne Partei, die sich selbst zur Wahl stellt, kein neutraler Garant für Sicherheit sein kann. (Übrigens kann eine solche auch schwerlich als unparteiischer Ausrichter der Wahl fungieren.) 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich meine selbstverständlich die Separtisten in der Ost-Ukraine. Mir wird durch die Medien erzählt, dass diese unter dem Einfluss von Moskau stehen, aber eine Quelle dafür sehe ich nirgends.
> Deshalb kann ich doch genauso gut ohne Quelle sagen, dass die Söldner von Academi unter dem Einfluss von Washington stehen, oder nicht ?



Sagen kannst du beides so lange, bis dich jemand dazu auffordert, es zu belegen. Danach bist du, im Rahmen einer gesitteten Diskussion, dazu angehalten deine Behauptungen zu belegen oder dein (nicht-)Argument zurückziehen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und letztendlich werden dann doch irgendwelche Gesetze gemacht, die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht will, also genau das, was man Janukowitsch vorgeworfen hat.
> 
> Die Deutschen wollten den EURO nicht, wollten den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan nicht, die Hartz4 Gesetze, Rente mit 67 usw.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast das Recht, Demonstrationen abzuhalten und du hast sogar das Recht (und Pflicht!), dich gegen die Staatsgewalt zu wehren, wenn die Regierung gegen die Verfassung handelt - wozu man ggf. auch andauernde und klare Verstöße gegen den Wählerwillen zählen könnte. Allerdings lässt sich in Deutschland feststellen, dass die Entscheidungen, die DU nicht mochtest, offensichtlich von der Bevölkerungsmehrheit befürwortet worden, denn nach jeder einzelnen kam es zu einer Wiederwahl zumindest eines Teils der Regierung.
Wozu niemand (formal) das Recht hat, ist ein Putsch. D.h. die gewaltsame Einsetzung einer neuen Regierung durch militärische Opperationen ohne jegliche demokratische Organisation. Das brauch uns in einem Thread zur Ukraine aber auch nicht weiter zu interessieren, denn dort wurde die Regierung nicht weggeputscht, sondern von einem demokratisch gewählten Parlament (oder zumindest dem, was die gleiche Regierung als demokratisch bezeichnete) entmachtet und es wurde auch keine neue ständige Regierung eingesetzt, sondern nur ein Übergangspräsident mit dem Auftrag, zügig erneut das Volk darüber abstimmen zu lassen, welche Regierung es denn nun gerne hätte - einschließlich der Möglichkeit, sich die gleiche zurückzuwünschen. (Das gleiche ist übrigens auch in Deutschland möglich, wie das Misstrauensvotum gegen Helmut Schmidt 1982 vorgeführt hat)
Blöd ist halt, dass jetzt eine ganze Reihe von Paramilitärs verhindern, dass eben diese demorkatische Wahl der neuen Regierung durch das Volk stattfinden kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. Ja und wenn dir die Gesetze nicht schmecken, wähle beim nächsten mal anders!
> 
> 2.
> Wir Deutschen sind die Letzten die sich über den Euro beschweren können. Und hätte man mich gefragt --> hätte ich "ja" zum € gesagt.
> ...


 
1. Sag das mal den Leuten die Janukowitsch aus dem Amt geputsch haben.
2. Tja Janukowitsch hat ein unpopuläre Entscheidung getroffen, zum Dank haben sich die "Demonstranten" nicht an die Spielregeln der Demokratie gehalten.
3. Ach tut sie das? Erzähl mir mal bitte wo für einen Hartz4 Empfänger der Unterschied ist, ob SPD, CDU, die FDP oder die Grünen an der Macht sind? Genau gar nichts.
Unsere Regierung ist genauso korrupt wie jede andere auch. Wenn die Autolobby, Bankenlobby, etclobby pfeift, dann tanzt die Raute brav das tänzchen. Wurde iwas geändert, was die Finanzkriese hervorgerufen hat? Nein die Lobby der Banken hat das verhindert. Die Hotellobby spendet, und bekommt ihr eigenes Gesetz. Sorry, wir haben kein Recht uns über andere Länder zu beschweren. Der Filz sitzt bei uns genauso.

Und zum Thema Wahl (die übrigens am 25. Mai ist), das ist ein Parlament das keine Macht besitzt. Die Leute die in der EU was zu sagen, darf ich nicht wählen (übrigens auch sehr demokratisch oder?)
4. Siehe mein 1.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen kannst du beides so lange, bis dich jemand dazu auffordert, es zu belegen. Danach bist du, im Rahmen einer gesitteten Diskussion, dazu angehalten deine Behauptungen zu belegen oder dein (nicht-)Argument zurückziehen.



Das ist richtig, nur bin ich kein großes Medienunternehmen, dass Millionen von Bürgern beeinflussen kann. Wo sind denn bitte die Quellen, die mir beweisen, dass die Separatisten in der Ost-Ukraine unter Moskaus Befehl stehen?






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast das Recht, Demonstrationen abzuhalten und du hast sogar das Recht (und Pflicht!), dich gegen die Staatsgewalt zu wehren, wenn die Regierung gegen die Verfassung handelt - wozu man ggf. auch andauernde und klare Verstöße gegen den Wählerwillen zählen könnte. Allerdings lässt sich in Deutschland feststellen, dass die Entscheidungen, die DU nicht mochtest, offensichtlich von der Bevölkerungsmehrheit befürwortet worden, denn nach jeder einzelnen kam es zu einer Wiederwahl zumindest eines Teils der Regierung.
> Wozu niemand (formal) das Recht hat, ist ein Putsch. D.h. die gewaltsame Einsetzung einer neuen Regierung durch militärische Opperationen ohne jegliche demokratische Organisation. Das brauch uns in einem Thread zur Ukraine aber auch nicht weiter zu interessieren, denn dort wurde die Regierung nicht weggeputscht, sondern von einem demokratisch gewählten Parlament (oder zumindest dem, was die gleiche Regierung als demokratisch bezeichnete) entmachtet und es wurde auch keine neue ständige Regierung eingesetzt, sondern nur ein Übergangspräsident mit dem Auftrag, zügig erneut das Volk darüber abstimmen zu lassen, welche Regierung es denn nun gerne hätte - einschließlich der Möglichkeit, sich die gleiche zurückzuwünschen. (Das gleiche ist übrigens auch in Deutschland möglich, wie das Misstrauensvotum gegen Helmut Schmidt 1982 vorgeführt hat)
> Blöd ist halt, dass jetzt eine ganze Reihe von Paramilitärs verhindern, dass eben diese demorkatische Wahl der neuen Regierung durch das Volk stattfinden kann.



Die von mir genannten Beispiele wurden zwischen 60-75% der Bevölkerung abgelehnt (kann man alles googeln, bin ich gerade ehrlich gesagt zu faul zu). Sprich unsere Regierung hat genauso gegen den Willen des Volkes gehandelt, wie Janukotwisch.

Dem Misstrauensvotum 1982 gingen aber keine bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände voraus (wie auf dem Maidan) und was viel wichtiger ist, bei uns wurde die Verfassung eingehalten. Man kann es nciht oft genug wiederholen. Janukotiwsch wurde NICHT wirksam abgesetzt. Damit verbiete sich für jeden Demokraten ein Zusammenarbeit mit dem Regime in Kiew. Und damit ist es ein Putsch, egal wie die es beschönigen willst.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reicht der Tschetschenienkrieg als Beispiel dafür, wie Russland auf Separatisten reagiert, die nicht "zu Russland separieren"?



Nein, das reicht nicht. Es wurde behauptet, dass Separatismus in Russland verboten ist, nicht dass (vom Ausland geförderter) Terrorismus und Umsturz verboten ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von einer Beeinflussung der Wähler ist immer auszugehen, wenn bewaffnete und ggf. maskierte Typen in schussweite der Urne stehen und sehen können, wie abgestimmt wird. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, von welcher Seite sie sind. Viele Leute werden unter solchen Bedingungen gar nicht erst zur Wahl gehen, andere weren ggf. nicht so abstimmen, wie sie es ohne potentielle Gefahr für Leib und Leben machen würden. Eine demokratische Wahl hat verdeckt und in sicherer Umgebung stattzufinden - wobei es sich von selbst versteht, dass eine einzelne Partei, die sich selbst zur Wahl stellt, kein neutraler Garant für Sicherheit sein kann. (Übrigens kann eine solche auch schwerlich als unparteiischer Ausrichter der Wahl fungieren.)


 
Im Falle des gestrigen Votums schützten bewaffnete Kräfte den ungestörten Ablauf des Referendums. Wenn in Sichtweite der Wahlurne, dann wohl nicht in der erkennbaren Absicht, das Ergebnis zu beeinflussen.

Dort (nicht überall), wo keine bewaffnete Sicherung organisiert war, gab es Übergriffe von bewaffneten proukrainischen Milizen auf die 'Wahllokale'.

Zum größten Teil musste die Stimmabgabe unter freiem Himmel stattfinden, da die Regierung in Kiew eine Benutzung der offiziellen Wahllokale verweigerte.

Zitat http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...vor-den-wahllokalen-in-mariupol-a-968771.html:

"...Noch mehr Menschen stehen gegen Mittag vor der Bezirksverwaltung im Stadtzentrum. "Kiew hat uns nicht erlaubt, die üblichen Wahllokale zu nutzen, deshalb mussten wir auf die Verwaltungen ausweichen", erklärt Natalja Sabanina, Grundschullehrerin und Leiterin der von der "Donezker Volksrepublik" bestimmten Wahlkommission.

Die örtlichen Medien und Behörden haben das Referendum weitgehend totgeschwiegen, die Aktivisten haben vor allem über das Internet und mit Flugblättern geworben. Gleichzeitig landeten in den Briefkästen der Mariupoler Bürger in den letzten Tagen auch Flugblätter, die für eine Ablehnung des Referendums warben - offenbar von proukrainischen Aktivisten..."

Und hier noch etwas zum Schmunzeln:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/05/wahlbeobachter-aus-nordkorea.html

Man beachte die Satire des Artikels...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass Wahlbeobachter der etablierten Grämien (UN, OSZE,...) angefordert worden wären. Nicht einmal Russland hatte welche entsand.

Und zu den "Sicherheit"skräften muss man nun wirklich nicht viel sagen:
"außerhalb" des Wahllokals? http://www.dw.de/image/0,,17627773_303,00.jpg
Selbst wenn: Was für einen Unterschied würde das machen, wenn das Personal im Wahllokal zum gleichen Verein gehört, wie die hier http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skalier...mbqf-1399842129-35928570/2,w=985,c=0.bild.jpg
?

Aber so "subtil" war es in der Realität nicht einmal:
http://www.heute.at/storage/scl/bil...3_-_IBD0604_-_Vollbild.jpg?version=1399811803
http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724307_free.jpg?1399880613278
http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724309_free.jpg?1399880611655
http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724314_free.jpg?1399880629872


Und dabei ist es vollkommen egal, ob diese Leute eine "erkennbare" Absicht hatten. Neben jemandem, der sich an keinerlei Gesetze hält, sich selbst anmaßt, über das Leben anderer Leute zu entscheiden und der ein Sturmgewehr durch die Gegend schwenkt, wird kaum jemand frei und unebeeinflusst eine Wahlentscheidung treffen - selbst wenn derjenige es tatsächlich gut meint.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, nur bin ich kein großes Medienunternehmen, dass Millionen von Bürgern beeinflussen kann. Wo sind denn bitte die Quellen, die mir beweisen, dass die Separatisten in der Ost-Ukraine unter Moskaus Befehl stehen?



Die einzige gesicherte Aussage dazu ist afaik die des Sprechers des russichen Präsidenten, demzufolge Moskau keinen Einfluss "mehr" hätte - also früher einen hatte. (Auch von der staatlichen russischen Nachrichtenstelle bestätigt)
Alles weitere musst du wohl diejenigen Fragen, die diese Behauptung vertreten. Ich persönlich sehe/lese ja scheinbar immer die falschen Medien (und bekomme auch auf Nachfrage keine Gegenbeispiele genannt) und kenne deswegen nur Spekulationen darüber, ob Putin Einfluss hat - aber niemanden, der sagt, dass er ihn hätte.



> Dem Misstrauensvotum 1982 gingen aber keine bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände voraus (wie auf dem Maidan) und was viel wichtiger ist, bei uns wurde die Verfassung eingehalten. Man kann es nciht oft genug wiederholen. Janukotiwsch wurde NICHT wirksam abgesetzt. Damit verbiete sich für jeden Demokraten ein Zusammenarbeit mit dem Regime in Kiew. Und damit ist es ein Putsch, egal wie die es beschönigen willst.


 
Bis heute habe ich kein Urteil des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes dazu gesehen, ob Entscheidungen des ukrainischen Parlementes ihre Gültigkeit verlieren, wenn sich die Abgeordneten auf eigenem Wege eine Meinung gebildet haben und ob die Mehrheitsangaben abwesende Parlamentsmitglieder automatisch als Gegenstimme werten. Vorherrschende Meinung in russischen Medien und bei deren Konsumenten scheint zu sein, dass dass beides der Fall ist - aber es gibt zahlreiche juristische Argumente, die dagegen sprächen (wie hier bereits mehrfach dargelegt wurde). Janukowitsch selbst scheint ebenfalls der Ansicht zu sein, dass seine Enthebung berechtigt war - sonst hätte er dagegen klagen müssen. (Es sei denn, er hatte die Judikative zuvor mit Richtern besetzt, die sich selbst nicht an die Verfassung halten. Dann hätte eine Klage möglicherweise keinen Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt - die ihm vorgeworfene Amtsverfehlung aber ihrerseits auch bestätigt gewesen.)
Unter diesen Umständen darauf zu beharren, man wisse alles besser, als der gesamte ukrainische Staatsapparat, ist ... ... vielleicht nicht unbedingt falsch, aber zumindest gewagt.

Andere Staaten müssen mit der unklaren Rechtssituation jedenfalls pragmatisch umgehen. Aus Sicht Deutschlands muss man sagen: Die alte ukrainische Regierung wäre mit den dokumentierten Mehrheiten zumindest nach deutschen Demokratiemaßstäben problemlos enthoben worden, die Übergangsregierung wurde mit nach deutschen Maßstäben angemessener Mehrheit von einem (so-)demokratisch(-wie-unter-der-abgesetzen-Regierung-üblich) gewählten Parlament eingesetzt. Eine alterantive Regierung, mit der man verhandeln könnte, gibt es ohnehin nicht.
=> Ziemlich eindeutige Situation.
Eher zu denken würde mir da die Zusammensetzung dieser Regierung geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2014)

Ich kopiere mal 1 zu 1 aus Wikipedia

Inwieweit die Absetzung von Janukowytsch mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar und somit legal ist, ist fraglich und wird beispielsweise von russischer Seite bestritten.[29][30][31] Laut Artikel 108 sieht die ukrainische Verfassung, welche in einer Resolution des Parlaments für gültig befunden wurde (328 von insgesamt 450 Stimmen), nur vier mögliche Gründe für eine Absetzung vor: ein Rücktritt des Präsidenten, gesundheitliche Gründe, im Zuge eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens oder durch Tod des Amtsinhabers. Eine Amtsenthebung kommt unter Artikel 111 bei Hochverrat und anderen schweren Verbrechen in Frage. Dazu muss jedoch eine Untersuchungskommission der Rada gebildet werden, die an das Verfassungsgericht berichtet. Wenn in diesem Prüfverfahren die Voraussetzungen als gegeben erachtet werden, könnte die Rada mit einer Dreiviertelmehrheit den Präsidenten des Amtes entheben.[32][29] Ein solcher Prozess wurde im Fall Janukowytsch nicht durchlaufen. Der vom Parlament genannte Grund, dass er durch Verlassen des Landes seine Präsidentschaft verwirkt hätte, ist in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen.

Die lezten 2 Sätze sagen alles aus. Er wurde damit nciht rechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied zu 1982 mit Schmidt. Die Einhaltung des Protokolls und der Verfassung. Das ist in der Ukraine nicht passiert. Damit befindet sich ein illegales Regmie in Kiew an der Macht und jede weitere Disskusion erübrigt sich. Es sei denn Demokraten sprechen neuerdings mit Faschisten (was leider der Fall ist).


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube bei einigen ist zu wenig Wissen vorhanden (was man tlw. sogar bei Wiki nachlesen kann - auch wenn Wiki natürlich zweifelhaft ist)... denn der Tschechenienkrieg zB. wurde hier angeführt. Man sollte mal lesen und sich informieren, wie dieser entstand bzw. die beiden Kriege. Sicher wurde da von russischer Seite auch ordentlich zugeschlagen, Zivilisten hatten es dort auch nicht leicht. Bezweifelt ja keiner.

Und zu der Absetzung des Präsidenten "Janukowytsch" hatte ich schonmal ein Video gepostet wo Gysi erklärt wie das gelaufen ist und dass es nach ukr. Verfassung nicht rechtmäßig war. Das war ein Putsch (natürlich von gewissen Kreisen angeleiert und unterstützt). 


Zu wahlen im generellen, auch ich dachte früher mal, man könnte was ändern durch wählen. Das war falsch, nun bin auch der Ansicht, dass Wahlen verboten wären, wenn man was ändern könnte. Abgesehen davon, dass die Michels eh immer das gleiche wählen egal wieviel ******** diejenigen Parteien so verbrochen haben. Könnte sein, die machen das aus Gewohnheit o. weil es sie einfach nicht interessiert. Mir euch mittlerweile egal, ärgere mich darüber nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nur, diese Leute bekommen die Quittung. Diese wird kommen, auch für die Mittelschicht. Nur die oberen werden profitieren wie üblich. Dann werden sie wieder meckern und jammern die Michels.... aber getan wird nix... 

Und die EU Wahlen sind noch schlimmer, die kassieren ab ohne Ende. 

Bei uns ist es schlimm genug, man sollte erst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren, bevor man mit dem Finger auf den Nachbarn zeigt (hier ist das wohl Russland). Aber das ist auch typisch, die eigenen Fehler nicht sehen,  aber andere niedermachen. Wobei noch nicht mal gesagt ist, dass es in Russland so schlimm wie bei uns ist. Ich zB. weiß das nicht, da ich nicht dort lebe. Komisch viele hier scheinen in Russland zu leben oder in der Ukraine, dass die alles so gut wissen was dort abgeht........Ich lebe hier und weiß was für Sch.... bei uns abgeht (wenn man dafür natürlich auch etwas forschen und sich informieren muss, wofür nicht jeder Zeit/Lust hat, was verständlich ist. Nur soll sich nachher keiner beschweren und jammern)

Und nochwas: Wenn bei uns so tolle Demokratie ist, warum mussten dann die Iren das zweite mal wählen, weil das 1. Ergebnis den Eliten nicht passte ? Und warum gab es keine Volksabstimmungen bzgl. Euro etc. ? Warum durften die Franzosen über EU Verfassung abstimmen und andere nicht ? Auch wenn die "nein" sagten, wurde das anscheinend ignoriert bzw. so umgebogen, dass Verfassung doch durchgesetzt wurde... etc. usf...

Und nochwas: In der Ukraine scheint Chaos zu herrschen, während auf der Krim es ruhig zu sein scheint....anscheinend dank dem berherztem Eingreifen der Russen...es scheint die russ. Armee ist professioneller geworden gegenüber früheren Desastern. Deswegen werden wohl Natusaeu auch nicht offen gegen Russland vorgehen, unsere tapferen Truppen (bzw. die Nato/USA) kämpfen ja generell nur gegen welche wo sie mehrfache Übermacht haben....überall wo Amis hingehen hinterlassen sie Chaos.


Da hier soviele unsere Politiker lieben zu scheinen, ev. glaubt hier ja dann einem von denen selber:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBZSHSoTndM


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. Nein kann ich nicht, genau so wenig wie du!
> 
> 2. Fakt ist aber, dass in sämtlichen Medien (nicht nur westliche) bewaffnete "Wasauchimmer" in den Wahllokalen zeigten --> die "Aufpasser" gemimt haben.
> "Pro-Westliche"-Bürger/Anhänger sind in der Ostukraine unter druck, da kann mir einer erzählen was er will.
> ...


 
1. Dann wäre das ja geklärt.
2. a) Sämtliche Medien, ich traue den Medien generell nicht und b) anscheinend herrschen in UKR bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände da leuchtet es mir zumindest ein, dass Wahlen geschützt werden müssen. Ev. sogar mit Waffen.....
3. Siehe obige Posts.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Leider haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit als den Medien zu vertrauen, denn das ist unsere einzige Informationsquelle. Außerdem tauchte letztens wieder ein Video auf , auf welchem einer der Wahl " Beschützer" einen Zivilisten ohne ersichtlichen Grund erschossen hat.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Leider haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit als den Medien zu vertrauen, denn das ist unsere einzige Informationsquelle. Außerdem tauchte letztens wieder ein Video auf , auf welchem einer der Wahl " Beschützer" einen Zivilisten ohne ersichtlichen Grund erschossen hat.


 
Richtig, da man den meisten Medien nicht trauen kann, muss man möglichst viele versch. zu Rate ziehen und dann versuchen sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen. Hilfreich dabei sind Wissen und Erfahrung aus der Geschichte.

Es gibt sogar Videos im Netz wo angeblich syrische Soldaten Zivilisten erschießen, es stellte sich heraus es waren gar keine syrischen Soldaten sondern welche aus Iran/Irak (Weiß net mehr genau) Jahre zuvor wo dieses Video angeblich entstand....


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Es kann gut sein, dass das Video gefälscht ist, aber ich wüsste nicht wieso? Und grade im Hinblick auf die Geschichte ist es für mich logisch das an der Wahl etwas faul ist.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein, dass das Video gefälscht ist, aber ich wüsste nicht wieso? Und grade im Hinblick auf die Geschichte ist es für mich logisch das an der Wahl etwas faul ist.



Nun wieso ist doch logisch, Propaganda, Stimmungsmache etc.

Was meinst Du mit Geschichte ? Ehrlichgesagt mit der UKR Geschichte kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus, ausserhalb von WW2.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Eher weil das mit Russland zu tun hat (auch wenn nicht bestätigt ist ob es russische Separatistin sind). Denn Russland hat schon ordentlich Dreck am Stecken gehabt. Und man kann den kommunistischen Staaten nicht gerade eine funktionierende Demokratie zusprechen.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Ist R. noch kommunistisch ? Aber USA als "demokratischer" Staat hat sogar noch mehr Dreck am Stecken, d.h. hieße ja nach Deiner Logik, dass Demokratien noch schlimmer als Kom. Staaten wären. Mh. Interessante Theorie, auch wenn natürlich USA nicht wirklich demokratisch ist, aber es wird zumindest so hingestellt.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich würde Die USA erstmal nicht als demokratisch bezeichnen. Außerdem habe ich Demokratie und Dreck am Stecken haben nur indirekt in Beziehung gesetzt. Russland ist für mich immernoch kommunistisch die Staatsform hat sich nicht verändert .

Putin hat sogar selbst zugegeben das er die Ostukraine annektieren will. http://www.titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/140414_obstukraine_01.jpg


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Aso, na gut, dann singen wir mal die Internationale  War ja auch ganz nett früher der kalte Krieg und so und mit dem bösem russischen Bär. Heute nicht mehr ganz so leicht, wer der Pöse und Gute ist


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Für mich waren die Amerikaner im kalten Krieg auch böse. Die hatten Atombomben grad mal einen Kilometer vom Wohnort meiner Großmutter. Jetzt hat sie ein Schilddrüsenleiden, mein Vater hat einen Herzfehler und ich hab Asthma. Vielleicht hängt das ja irgendwie zusammen.


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Für mich waren die Amerikaner im kalten Krieg auch böse. Die hatten Atombomben grad mal einen Kilometer vom Wohnort meiner Großmutter. Jetzt hat sie ein Schilddrüsenleiden, mein Vater hat einen Herzfehler und ich hab Asthma. Vielleicht hängt das ja irgendwie zusammen.


 

Echt ?  Das krasse ist, die haben immer noch A-bomben bei uns stationiert... wo war das denn der Ort? Und ja, Schilddrüse könnte tatsächlich was damit zu tun haben wie ich mal las. Dann gute Besserung.


Hier ein mal was lustigeres zur Abwechslung:

Alles Schall und Rauch: Für CNN liegt die Ukraine in Pakistan

Für CNN liegt die Ukraine in Pakistan
Sonntag, 11. Mai 2014 , von Freeman um 23:00
Die weltweiten Zuschauer von CNN (gibt es noch welche?) mussten am Sonntag mit Erstaunen festellen, der Nachrichtensender zeigte eine Karte während der Berichterstattung über das Referendum in der Südostukraine, in der die Ukraine in Pakistan liegt. Ist ja nur über 4'000 Kilometer daneben. 

st wieder ein Beispiel wie verblödet die US-Medien sind und wie unglaubwürdig ihre Berichterstattung allgemein. Die Menschen in Amerika werden völlig für dumm verkauft. Wie lautet aber die Eigenwerbung von CNN? "Most Trusted Name In News - Der glaubwürdigste Namen im Nachrichtengeschäft". 

Dieser Mangel an geografischen Wissen bestätigt auch eine aktuelle Umfrage in der nur 16 Prozent der Amerikaner richtig sagen konnten, wo die Ukraine auf einer Weltkarte liegt. Einige Befragten lokalisierten die Ukraine auf dem falschen Kontinent, sogar in Südamerika oder Australien.

Zwischen dem 28. und 31. März fragten Kyle Dropp vom Dartmouth College, Joshua D. Kertzer von der Harvard Universität und Thomas Zeitzoff von der Princeton Universität 2'066 Amerikaner, wo die Ukraine auf einer Karte sich befindet und wie Washington mit der Krise dort umgehen sollte.

Die welche nicht wussten wo die Ukraine überhaupt liegt waren auch die, welche eine militärische Intervention der USA in der Ukraine und Konfrontation mit Russland verlangen. Dann kann sich Buenos Aires oder Sydney auf einen US-Bombenangriff gefasst machen (lach). Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass die US Air Force das falsche Land bombardiert. Im II. Weltkrieg wurden Bomben auf die neutrale Schweiz abgeworfen.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2014)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Ist R. noch kommunistisch ? Aber USA als "demokratischer" Staat hat sogar noch mehr Dreck am Stecken, d.h. hieße ja nach Deiner Logik, dass Demokratien noch schlimmer als Kom. Staaten wären. Mh. Interessante Theorie, auch wenn natürlich USA nicht wirklich demokratisch ist, aber es wird zumindest so hingestellt.


 
Dreck am stecken haben hat ja mal garnichts mit der Staatsform zutun


----------



## Nexus71 (12. Mai 2014)

Yup fast alle sind schlimm, ausser Lichtenstein und der Schweiz ev.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Amerika ist für mich ja keine Demokratie weil sie ihre Bevölkerung dumm halten. Das Grundstück auf welchem die Bomben lagerten kann jetzt nicht mehr verkauft oder verschenkt werden werden weils ziemlich verseucht ist. Nordöstlich vom Wolfshain Schwalmstadt. Findest du wenn du's bei google maps eingibst. Gibt da schöne statelitenbilder von.


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2014)

ASR? 
Das ist ja mal wieder eine reizende "_Informationsquelle_" die hier gebracht wird, aus dem faschistoid-antisemitischen Umfeld, die an allen Ecken und Enden eine Verschwörung einer omninösen NWO wittert. 
psiram.com - Alles Schall und Rauch


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Nein, das reicht nicht. Es wurde behauptet, dass Separatismus in Russland verboten ist, nicht dass (vom Ausland geförderter) Terrorismus und Umsturz verboten ist.


 
Am 9. Mai soll ein neues Gesetz in Russland verabschiedet werden nachdem es verboten ist mit öffentlichen Aufrufen die territoriale Integrität Russlands zu verletzen.
Russland: Gefängnis für pro-ukrainische Haltung auf der Krim? | eurasiablog

Ob das Gesetz jetzt tatsächlich verabschiedet wurde kann ich nicht beurteilen da die Masse an Meldungen über die Ukraine alles andere überflutet -- aber eine Frage per Mail an die russische Botschaft in Deutschland könnte das sicher leicht beantworten -- da aber Putins Partei die Mehrheit im Parlament hat gehe ich davon aus dass das verabschiedet wurde.

Nur mal als Anmerkung:
In den USA gibt es ein Gesetz das den Bundesstaaten verbietet sich von den USA abzuspalten.
In Deutschland gibt es ein derartiges Gesetz nicht. Wenn also Bayern sich von Deutschland abspalten will -- nur ein Beispiel -- können sie das machen.



Best11163 schrieb:


> Ich würde Die USA erstmal nicht als demokratisch bezeichnen.



Welches politische System haben sie dann?


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Um einen Namen zu finden müsste ich mir was ausdenken. Aber als Demokratie würd ich das nicht mehr bezeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Um einen Namen zu finden müsste ich mir was ausdenken. Aber als Demokratie würd ich das nicht mehr bezeichnen.


 
Das politische System in den USA ist nun mal eine präsidiale Demokratie -- der Präsident ist sowohl Staatschef als auch Regierungschef.
Alle Staaten in Südamerika sind übrigens genauso aufgebaut.
Deutschland hat eine parlamentarische Demokratie.

Allerdings will ich das nicht weiter vertiefen da das nichts mit der Ukraine -- die übrigens wie Frankreich auch eine semipräsidentiale Demokratie ist --zu tun hat.

Aber zu sagen dass die USA keine Demokratie ist, ist schwachsinnig.


----------



## AMD4EVA (12. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Leider haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit als den Medien zu vertrauen.


 
doch selbst damit beschäfftigen, und nicht so tun als würden die west medien schon real berichten 
---------------------------
ich habs ja mal erwähnt:
der osten der ukraine hält aktuell ca. 65% der wirtschaft von der ukraine,
Aber die westliche ukraine sieht den(durch sehr viel einfluss der tollen EUSA) 
osten als minderwertig sogar die ostlandsmänner

der westen bekommt von kiev 70% des kapitals der osten 30%,
die grossen firmen erhalten die strassen, die renten usw. im osten da die städte/bezirke zu wenig geld bekommen.
(das hat aber auch was positives, man bekommt eine höhere rente als die in der eusawestukraine vom staat)
(quelle: meine verwandschaft)

Dann der neuen tollen WestputschEUSAukraine viel spass wenn sich die ostbevölkerung zu russland entscheidet,
das kostet die EU schätzungsweise 91 mrd euro


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Am 9. Mai soll ein neues Gesetz in Russland verabschiedet werden nachdem es verboten ist mit öffentlichen Aufrufen die territoriale Integrität Russlands zu verletzen.
> Russland: Gefängnis für pro-ukrainische Haltung auf der Krim? | eurasiablog
> 
> Ob das Gesetz jetzt tatsächlich verabschiedet wurde kann ich nicht beurteilen da die Masse an Meldungen über die Ukraine alles andere überflutet -- aber eine Frage per Mail an die russische Botschaft in Deutschland könnte das sicher leicht beantworten -- da aber Putins Partei die Mehrheit im Parlament hat gehe ich davon aus dass das verabschiedet wurde.



Zunächst einmal, welche Quelle ist denn 'eurasiablog' bitteschön?

Und dann mal abseits aller Spekulationen, wenn dieses ominöse Gesetz in Kraft getreten sein sollte, dann mal bitte den genauen Wortlaut hier posten.

Man findet zu diesem Artikel 280, Absatz 1 des russischen Strafgesetzbuches und Separatismus rein gar nichts.

Absatz 2 stellt lediglich terroristische Aktivitäten unter Strafe.

Also wenn das so leicht rauszufinden ist, dann bitte mal eine kleine Mail an die russische Botschaft.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch eine Quelle dafür.
Putin unterzeichnet Gesetz zur Einführung einer Strafe wegen Aufrufe zum Separatismus - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands

Aber schon komisch.
du beharrst auf seriöse Quellen und lehnst einen Blog als Quelle ab -- in dem ja nicht der Blogger was behauptet sondern nur einen Vorgang beschreibt -- aber bietest für eigene Behauptungen eher schlechte oder keine Quellen an.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reicht der Tschetschenienkrieg als Beispiel dafür, wie Russland auf Separatisten reagiert, die nicht "zu Russland separieren"?


Ach ja der Tschetschenienkrieg ..... Ein gutes Beispiel - wie die USA und Europa schon 1999 wegen Gas und Öl einen "schmutzigen" Krieg gegen Russland führten.


> Das ist ein Hinweis auf eine Schlüsselfrage des gegenwärtigen Konflikts  in Tschetschenien. Es wird dort ein Großmachtkampf zwischen den USA,  Russland und Europa über die Kontrolle des strategisch wichtigen  Kaukasus ausgetragen, der an das Kaspische Meer grenzt, wo sich die  größten unerschlossenen Ölreserven der Welt befinden. Es geht in diesem  Wettbewerb um Milliarden Dollar Einnahmen aus dem Öl- und Gasgeschäft  und um die riesigen militärischen und geopolitischen Vorteile, die  derjenigen Macht zufallen, welche die beherrschende Position in  Zentralasien gewinnt.


Machtkampf um das kaspische Öl - World Socialist Web Site

*....übrigends DANKE, dass wir jetzt auch Beispiele von anderen Ländern/Konflikten/Ereignissen in diesem Ukraine -Thread bringen dürfen!* 
Das ganze Thema ist so komplex und miteinander verbunden, dass bei nur einseitiger Diskussion, viele wichtige Zusammenhänge verloren gehen und sonst ein bewusst falsches Bild entstehen könnte.

*Noch etwas Interessantes:*
Die UNA-UNSO, die auch an diesem Kiewer Putsch und der unrechtmäßigen Absetzung Janukowitsch's beteiligt war, ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt!



> Die *UNA-UNSO* ist eine ukrainische rechtsextreme, nationalistische Partei. Gegründet wurde sie am 30. Juni 1990 in Lemberg von nationalorientierten Jugendlichen. Sie besteht aus der _Ukrainischen Nationalversammlung UNA_ und deren paramilitärischem Arm, _Ukrainische Nationale Selbstverteidigung UNSO_. UNA-UNSO zeichnet sich politisch durch eine radikal antisemitische und antirussische Haltung aus;* so wird die historische Existenz des Holocaust in Publikationen der Organisation angezweifelt.
> Konflikte*
> Während des Bergkarabachkonfliktes *kämpfte *die UNA-UNSO auf Seiten Aserbaidschans,[1] im ersten Tschetschenienkrieg auf Seite der tschetschenischen Separatistenund im Transnistrien-Konflikt auf transnistrischer Seite;[2] während des Südossetien-Krieges 2008 kämpften 200 UNA-UNSO-Mitglieder auf Seiten der Georgier gegen Russland.[3]
> Während des Euromaidan schloss sich die Partei der ultranationalistischen paramilitärisch auftretenden Gruppe Prawyj Sektor  (deutsche Übersetzung: Rechter Sektor) an. Führende Mitglieder des  UNA-UNSO beteiligten sich an gewaltsamen Übergriffen, Einschüchterungen  und Willkürmaßnahmen. So erschien Alexander Musitschko am 24. Februar 2014 mit einem Sturmgewehr im Regionalparlament der Oblast Riwne und befahl, den Familien von Demonstranten bevorzugt Wohnungen zu geben.[4][5]


UNA-UNSO
*Hier noch weitere Konflikte, in denen die UNA-UNSO beteiligt waren:*
Januar Events in Litauen (Winter 1991) 
 1991 sowjetische Staatsstreich Versuch in Moskau (Sommer 1991) 
 Krieg in Abchasien (1992-1993) 
 Kosovo-Krieg in Jugoslawien (1998-1999)

Übrigends arbeiten diese Nazis/Faschisten und die Vaterlandspartei (Juschtschenko/Timoschenko) schon seit Ewigkeiten eng zusammen!
Ukrainian National Assembly


*Stepan Bandera ist ein Volksheld für die Menschen der Westukraine. *
Hitlers Helfer: wie Nationalisten die Ukraine weiter spalten | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2014


*Zum Referendum in der Ostukraine*
Hier wurde bereits viel darüber geschrieben.
*Ich finde, dass alle Ostukrainer, die am Sonntag zur Wahl gingen und dort viele Stunden in den riesigen Warteschlangen auf das Wählen warten mussten, unser aller Respekt verdienen!!!*
Jedem von euch ist bekannt, dass in der Ostukraine bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen, dass Passanten einfach erschossen werden, dass Slawjansk gerade von ukrainischer Artellerie beschossen wird, dass Panzer und Millitär der Kiewer Putschregierung Angst und Schrecken in der Ostukraine verbreiten!
Es gehört sehr viel Mut dazu, friedlich und unbewaffnet zu einer Wahl zu gehen, die von Kiew nicht gewollt  ist und wo kiegerische , millitärische Störungen durch Kiew zu erwarten waren.
Nicht wie auf dem Maidan, wo Janukowitsch die Menschen friedlich demonstrieren lies und sich gefahrlos eine Nuland und ein McCain tummeln konnten, sondern genau hier in der Ostukraine sind die eigentlichen friedlichen Helden der Ukraine zu finden!

Hier wurde kritisiert, dass keine Wahlbeobachter eingeladen wurden, dass angeblich Menschen mehrmals gewählt hätten, dass die Menschen durch Waffengewalt in ihrer Wahl beeinflusst wurden...
Gehen wir mal logisch an diese Kritikpunkte heran. 
Wären Wahlbeobachter zur Wahl gekommen? Die letzten Ereignisse in der Ukraine zeigen deutlich, dass dieses Referendum vom Westen nicht erwünscht war/ist und sich auch die OSZE nicht  objektiv verhält. 
Trotz fehlender Wahlbeobachter ist aber bekannt, dass es "Wahlbetrug" gegeben hat. Gab es etwa doch Wahlbeobachter? ....oder ist das Wahlergebnis nur einfach unerwünscht?
Wer kann bezeugen, dass Menschen mehrfach gewählt haben? 
Ich denke, dass die Kiewer Putschregierung mit ihren Kämpfen gegen die Bevölkerung der Ostukraine diese Wahl beeinflusst hat! Sie hat Wahllokale nicht freigegeben, andere Wahllokale bewusst mit Waffengewalt schließen lassen und hat auf Wähler geschossen....
Niemand in der Ostukraine wurde zum Wählen gezwungen! Die Menschen sind freiwillig zur Wahl erschienen. 
Es ist Quatsch zu behaupten, dass die Menschen Angst hatten, gegen die autonome Republik zu stimmen, weil es Wahllokale gab, die vor Kiewer Übergriffen beschützt wurden.
Wer die autonome Republik nicht wollte, hätte der wirklich unter Lebensgefahr und stundenlangem Warten wählen wollen? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Quelle dafür.
> Putin unterzeichnet Gesetz zur Einführung einer Strafe wegen Aufrufe zum Separatismus - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands
> 
> Aber schon komisch.
> du beharrst auf seriöse Quellen und lehnst einen Blog als Quelle ab -- in dem ja nicht der Blogger was behauptet sondern nur einen Vorgang beschreibt -- aber bietest für eigene Behauptungen eher schlechte oder keine Quellen an.



Man kann dort immer nur über ein geplantes Gesetz lesen, das wegen „öffentlicher Aufrufe zur Ausübung der Handlungen, die auf die Verletzung der territorialen Integrität Russlands ausgerichtet sind" eine Verantwortung vorsieht. Von Separatismus ist dort weder die Rede, noch kann man einen genauen Wortlaut finden. Geschweige denn, dass ein solches Gesetz in Kraft getreten ist.

Solche Quellen wie 'eurasiablog' sind nichts anderes als eine Anhäufung von Datenschnippseln, mit dem Ziel, eine eigene Meinung als objektiv nachprüfbar zu verkaufen. Tendenziös eine weitere Antifa-Bibelseite eines Einzelkämpfers (oder einer Gruppe). Da möchte man gar nicht wissen, unter welchem Synonym der Gute in diversen Foren postet. Zumindest als Quelle nicht mehr oder weniger zuverlässig einzustufen als Ken FM.

Und genau da liegt eben der Unterschied zwischen einer Meinung zu weltpolitischen Geschehen und gezielt Personen bestimmte Taten oder Verantwortungen zu unterstellen.

So ist es durchaus legitim zu sagen, man wäre der Meinung, dass die US Amerikaner mit ihrer Großmachtspolitik den Weltfrieden gefährden und wie Heuschrecken über andere Länder herfallen. Oder dass die Russen ebenfalls keinerlei Skrupel haben, im Sinne ihrer eigenen Interessen die Annektion geostrategischer Länder zu betreiben.

Es ist aber sicher nicht mehr durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, wenn man behauptet, Putin habe die OSZE-Beobachter festgesetzt. Oder Obama würde jeden Abend nach Guantanamo fliegen und dort mit Skalpell und Bohrmaschine Mengele spielen. Oder Frau Merkel hätte als Scharfschütze verkleidet auf dem Maidan in die Demonstranten geschossen.

Genau das hast Du in deinen Beiträgen nun schon mehrfach praktiziert.


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

@ Amd4eva wie willst du dich selber informieren bist du etwa vor Ort ?


----------



## AMD4EVA (13. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> @ Amd4eva wie willst du dich selber informieren bist du etwa vor Ort ?


 hirn einschalten


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Anscheinend hast du meine Aussage falsch verstanden.

Natürlich sollte man jeder alle Aussagen der Medien hinterfragen. Aber wenn wir grundsätzlich sagen dass alles was die Medien zu uns sagen falsch ist, haben wir gar keine Informationsquelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kopiere mal 1 zu 1 aus Wikipedia
> 
> Inwieweit die Absetzung von Janukowytsch mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar und somit legal ist, ist fraglich und wird beispielsweise von russischer Seite bestritten.[29][30][31] Laut Artikel 108 sieht die ukrainische Verfassung, welche in einer Resolution des Parlaments für gültig befunden wurde (328 von insgesamt 450 Stimmen), nur vier mögliche Gründe für eine Absetzung vor: ein Rücktritt des Präsidenten, gesundheitliche Gründe, im Zuge eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens oder durch Tod des Amtsinhabers. Eine Amtsenthebung kommt unter Artikel 111 bei Hochverrat und anderen schweren Verbrechen in Frage. Dazu muss jedoch eine Untersuchungskommission der Rada gebildet werden, die an das Verfassungsgericht berichtet. Wenn in diesem Prüfverfahren die Voraussetzungen als gegeben erachtet werden, könnte die Rada mit einer Dreiviertelmehrheit den Präsidenten des Amtes entheben.[32][29] Ein solcher Prozess wurde im Fall Janukowytsch nicht durchlaufen. Der vom Parlament genannte Grund, dass er durch Verlassen des Landes seine Präsidentschaft verwirkt hätte, ist in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Die lezten 2 Sätze sagen alles aus. Er wurde damit nciht rechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst.



Man sollte nicht alles blind von Wikipedia abschreiben, sondern gelegentlich, insbesondere bei heiß diskutierten, unklaren Themen, zumindest die angegebenen Quellen prüfen. Er wurde nicht wegen "verlassen des Landes" abgesetzt (z.B. Staatsbesuche gehören ja sogar zu seinem Job), sondern wegen krimineller Aktivitäten und nicht-Wahrnehmung seiner Pflichten (was de facto ein Rücktritt ist)
Ukraine: Parlament setzt Janukowitsch ab - Timoschenko frei | tagesschau.de

Es lässt sich darüber streiten, in wie weit diese Gründe zum Zeitpunkt der Enthebung begründet waren (bestätigt wurden sie im nachhinein, nachdem die Unterlagen in seiner Villa zugänglich waren - wäre Janukowitsch noch amtierender Präsident, wie einige behaupten, könnte er jederzeit zweifelsfrei abgesetzt werden), insbesondere da nicht das formale Ermittlungsverfahren eingehalten wurde, aber die Schlüsse, die das demokratisch gewählte Parlament aus dem ihm vorliegenden Informationen gezogen hat, entsprachen dem Sinn der Verfassung. Weitere Details zum Ablauf muss, wie gesagt, ein zuständiges Gericht entscheiden.




Nexus71 schrieb:


> 2. a) Sämtliche Medien, ich traue den Medien generell nicht und b) anscheinend herrschen in UKR bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände da leuchtet es mir zumindest ein, dass Wahlen geschützt werden müssen. Ev. sogar mit Waffen.....



Fragt sich nur, welche Institution so einen "Schutz" gewährleisten könnte...




Nexus71 schrieb:


> Ist R. noch kommunistisch ?



Russland war nie kommunistisch, sondern allenfalls sozialistisch. Und selbst da sollte man ein dickes "real-" davor setzen. Aber dieser (gewaltige) Unterschied ist dem meisten nicht geläufig, da er nicht zur westlichen Schulbildung gehört(e). Viele hängen immer noch in der Denkweise des kalten Krieges fest und nutzen "kommunistisch" als pauschales Schimpfwort für Vorgänge, die sie nicht mögen.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ....übrigends DANKE, dass wir jetzt auch Beispiele von anderen Ländern/Konflikten/Ereignissen in diesem Ukraine -Thread bringen dürfen![/B]



Jeder darf jederzeit Beispiele bringen, die zum Thema passen. Und wenn es um die Einstellung des post-sowjetischen Russlands zu Separatisten geht, dann sind die tschetschenischen Separatisten wohl ein geeignetes Beispiel. (Unabhängig von deren realen oder eingebildeten internationalen Beziehungen. Sinn von Separatismus ist es schließlich, dass jemand unabhängig sein will - auch unabhängig von der Beurteilung des Mutterlandes seiner Motive)




> Hier wurde kritisiert, dass keine Wahlbeobachter eingeladen wurden, dass angeblich Menschen mehrmals gewählt hätten, dass die Menschen durch Waffengewalt in ihrer Wahl beeinflusst wurden...
> Gehen wir mal logisch an diese Kritikpunkte heran.
> Wären Wahlbeobachter zur Wahl gekommen? Die letzten Ereignisse in der Ukraine zeigen deutlich, dass dieses Referendum vom Westen nicht erwünscht war/ist und sich auch die OSZE nicht  objektiv verhält.



Höchstwahrscheinlich wären sie gekommen, ja. Und sei es nur um sich später nicht dem Vorwurf stellen zu müssen, man würde spekulative Anschuldigungen gegen einen Vorgang erheben, den man hätte selbst prüfen können.
(eine bessere Frage wäre: Hätten die Separatisten etwaige Kritik durch Wahlbeobachter akzeptiert oder als erfunden bezeichnet?)



> Trotz fehlender Wahlbeobachter ist aber bekannt, dass es "Wahlbetrug" gegeben hat. Gab es etwa doch Wahlbeobachter? ....oder ist das Wahlergebnis nur einfach unerwünscht?



Um prinzipiellen Wahlbetrug nachzuweisen, reichen Einzelflälle - dafür reichen Einzelfallbeobachtungen, wie es sie in vielfältiger Weise durch beobachtende Medien gab. Um Wahlbetrug auszuschließen bräuchte es eine flächendeckende Überwachung des gesamten Prozesses, wie sie nur mit Beobachtern möglich gewesen wäre.



> Wer kann bezeugen, dass Menschen mehrfach gewählt haben?



Diese Leute selbst.
[url=http://www.taz.de/Referendum-im-Osten-der-Ukraine/!138249/]„Ich war heute beim Wählen. Habe natürlich mit ja gestimmt, gleich zwei Mal."[/url]
_richtiger Link:_
„Ich war heute beim Wählen. Habe natürlich mit ja gestimmt, gleich zwei Mal."

Natürlich können das auch Lügner sein, aber es gibt zumindest mehrere Berichte dieser Natur. Die Wahl müsste somit geprüft werden - was nicht möglich ist, da sie nicht nach internationalen Standards durchgeführt wurde 




> Ich denke, dass die Kiewer Putschregierung mit ihren Kämpfen gegen die Bevölkerung der Ostukraine diese Wahl beeinflusst hat! Sie hat Wahllokale nicht freigegeben, andere Wahllokale bewusst mit Waffengewalt schließen lassen und hat auf Wähler geschossen....



Ich denke, die Kiewer Regierung hätte keinerlei Kontrolle in diesen Gebieten und die Separatisten hätten die Wahl bewacht? Aber schön, dass du zustimmst, dass es nicht ohne Risiko möglich war, an der Abstimmung teilzunehmen und somit kein unverfälschtes Ergebnis zu erwarten ist.



> Wer die autonome Republik nicht wollte, hätte der wirklich unter Lebensgefahr und stundenlangem Warten wählen wollen? Ich denke nicht.


 
Unwahrscheinlich.
Und genau deswegen ist davon auszugehen, dass viele Leute mit dieser Einstellung aus diesen selektiven Gründen nicht wählen waren. (genauso wie umgekehrt in den wenigen Bereichen, in denen pro-ukrainische Radikale aktiv waren, ggf. Leute mit gegenteiliger Meinung nicht wählen waren)
=> das Abstimmungsergebnis kann nicht repräsentativ sein.


Übrigens hast du weiter oben behauptet, du wolltest auf alle Kritikpunkte eingehen.
Wo bleibt deine Meinung zu der Tatsache, dass die gesamte Organisation, Durchführung und Auswertung der Wahl von einer einzelnen Interessenspartei durchgeführt wurde, ohne irgend eine Kontrolle durch unabhängige Instanzen?
Eine Interessenspartei, die in keiner demokratischen Weise für diese Vorgänge legimiert war?
Eine Interessenspartei, die sich dazu bekennt, außerhalb bestehender Gesetze und Regeln zu agieren?
Eine Interessenspartei, die es definitiv nicht mit der Wahrheit so genau gibt, wie die Bekanntgabe einer "Wahlbeteiligung" für eine Abstimmung beweist, bei der Mangels Wählerlisten überhaupt nicht bekannt war, wie hoch denn die Zahl der Wahlberechtigten ist, deren Beteiligungsgrad man angeblich ermittelt hat?


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Übrigens hast du weiter oben behauptet, du wolltest auf alle Kritikpunkte eingehen.*


 ....netter Versuch! 
Welches "weiter oben" meinst du? Ich habe so etwas* nie *geschrieben!



			
				schlumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde kritisiert, dass keine Wahlbeobachter eingeladen wurden, dass  angeblich Menschen mehrmals gewählt hätten, dass die Menschen durch  Waffengewalt in ihrer Wahl beeinflusst wurden...
> Gehen wir mal logisch an diese Kritikpunkte heran.



Frage mich doch einfach, wenn du etwas wissen willst! 



Es ist schon interessant, dass die Diskussion über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Abwahl Janukowitschs nun wieder Gesprächsstoff ist und wieder die gleichen alten Argumente zur Rechtfertigung auftauchen.
Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Abwahl Janukowitschs durch das Intervenieren des Westens überhaupt erst zustande kam, Wahlbetrug stattfand, laut der Ukrainischen Verfassung weder die erforderliche Mehrheit zur Abwahl erreicht wurde, noch die verfassungsrechtlichen Bedingungen für eine Abwahl gegeben waren!


> *Der einzig legitime Präsident der Ukraine "ist juristisch  gesehen zweifelsohne Janukowitsch", sagt Russlands Staatschef Wladimir  Putin.*
> Das ukrainische Parlament dagegen wählte mit 328 von insgesamt 450 Stimmen Janukowitsch ab.
> *"Rein juristisch" gesehen hat Putin recht*
> Bis zur Neuwahl am 25. Mai soll nun Turtschinow das Amt des  Präsidenten kommissarisch ausfüllen. So besagt es die Rada-Resolution  Nummer 764-VII vom 23. Februar, die übrigens eben jener Turtschinow -  noch in seiner Funktion als Parlamentsvorsitzender - gleich selbst  unterzeichnet hat.
> ...


Also entweder die Verfassung der Ukraine gilt in der gesamten Ukraine!
Dann hatte der Westen kein Recht, in der Ukraine zu Putschen!
....oder REVOLUTIONÄRE ZEITEN gelten für alle! - Dann hatte Putin jedes Recht auf die Krim! Der Westen darf sich Regierungen in der Ukraine basteln, wie er will! Die Ostukraine hat ein perfektes  Referendum gemacht! .....und Terror-Kämpfer aus interessanten Ecken der Welt dürfen nun in der Ukraine ein klein wenig Terror verbreiten!

....
OH 
Genau das  machen diese "Terror-Kämpfer" dort ja schon!


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da haben wir wochenlang in den Medien gehört, dass Putin Waffen und Millitär in der Ukraine hätte.....
....und nun stellt sich heraus, dass *wir* - der Westen (USA+NATO+EU und unsere tollen Bündnispartner) dort Waffen und Millitär entsendet haben! 
Unfassbar! 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich denke, die Kiewer Regierung hätte keinerlei Kontrolle in diesen  Gebieten und die Separatisten hätten die Wahl bewacht?* Aber schön, dass  du zustimmst, dass es nicht ohne Risiko möglich war, an der Abstimmung  teilzunehmen und somit kein unverfälschtes Ergebnis zu erwarten ist.


*Slawiansk wurde von der ukrainischen Nationalgarde mit Artellerie beschossen!* 
....aber schön, dass du den Ostukrainern Heldenmut und deinen Respekt zollst ! 




> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Quelle und deine Aussage passen irgendwie nicht zusammen!
Mir ist auch kein Pressenbericht oder Video bekannt, in dem solch eine Aussage von einem Ostukrainer getätigt wurde!





> Wo bleibt deine Meinung zu der Tatsache, dass die gesamte Organisation,  Durchführung und Auswertung der Wahl von einer einzelnen  Interessenspartei durchgeführt wurde, ohne irgend eine Kontrolle durch  unabhängige Instanzen?


Wer hätte deine "einzelne Interessenpartei" kontrollieren sollen? Der Westen?



> Eine Interessenspartei, die in keiner demokratischen Weise für diese Vorgänge legimiert war?


...eine Frage oder eine Feststellung?????




> Eine Interessenspartei, die sich dazu bekennt, außerhalb bestehender Gesetze und Regeln zu agieren?


Wer sind wir, dass wir uns darüber ein Urteil anmaßen können????
Wir (der Westen) intervenieren in der Ukraine, veranlassen einen Putsch in Kiew, erkennen eine Abwahl des vom Volk gewählten Präsidenten Janukowitsch an, die in keinster Weise in Einklang mit den bestehenden Gesetzen der Ukraine ist, nur weil diese neue Regierung dann "pro-westlich" ist und sie ihr Land, ihre Industrie und ihre Rohstoffe quasi an den Westen "schenkt"?
Wir schicken Waffen und Militär in dieses Land, um die Ostukrainer zu "massakrieren". 
Hast du gesehen, wie diese Menschen sich unbewaffnet vor fahrende Panzer gestellt haben?
Wir sind schuld, wir haben diese Zustände in die Ukraine gebracht und sie zu diesem Referendum getrieben!




> Eine Interessenspartei, die es definitiv nicht mit der Wahrheit so genau  gibt, wie die Bekanntgabe einer "Wahlbeteiligung" für eine Abstimmung  beweist, bei der Mangels Wählerlisten überhaupt nicht bekannt war, wie  hoch denn die Zahl der Wahlberechtigten ist, deren Beteiligungsgrad man  angeblich ermittelt hat?


Wieso erinnert mich das an die Abwahl Janukowitschs?




> *Timoschenko droht mit neuer Revolution, sollte sie die Präsidentenwahl verlieren*
> 
> Knapp drei Wochen vor der Präsidentenwahl in der Ukraine  droht die Ex-Regierungschefin und Ex-Inhaftierte Julia Timoschenko mit  einer neuen Revolution, sollte das Volk sie nicht wählen.
> „Wenn das Land einen anderen Präsidenten wählt - und ich habe  eigentlich nur einen Konkurrenten, so werden wir einen dritten Anlauf  zur Revolution nehmen“, sagte die 53-Jährige in einer Sendung des  ukrainischen TV-Kanals  ICTV. Zur Begründung  verwies sie darauf, dass  nur sie das Problem der Korruption lösen könne.
> Laut Umfragen liegt Timoschenko in der Wählergunst mit zehn Prozent  hoffnungslos hinter dem Wahlfavoriten Pjotr Poroschenko (33 Prozent)  zurück. Weil die Wahlen am 25. Mai der Ex-Regierungschefin  eine klare Niederlage versprechen, spiele sie va banque, um den  Urnengang zu vereiteln, analysiert die russische Tageszeitung  Kommersant.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber so "subtil" war es in der Realität nicht einmal:
> http://www.heute.at/storage/scl/bil...3_-_IBD0604_-_Vollbild.jpg?version=1399811803
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724307_free.jpg?1399880613278
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724309_free.jpg?1399880611655
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/348985/slide_348985_3724314_free.jpg?1399880629872



Gibt es zu diesen Bildern eine gesicherte Quelle, wo, wann und von wem diese aufgenommen wurden?

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, solche Bilder in ihrem ursprünglichen Kontext zu posten, also mit dem Original-Artikel, der die Authentizität der Bilder belegen kann.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

Ich persönliche halte gläserne Wahlurnen schon für problematisch. 
Da braucht es nicht mal bewaffnete Personen hinter oder neben den Urnen/Kabinen damit ich da gar nicht erst hingehe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ....netter Versuch!
> Welches "weiter oben" meinst du? Ich habe so etwas* nie *geschrieben!
> 
> Frage mich doch einfach, wenn du etwas wissen willst!



Touché. Eine fast vollständige Auflistung vorgebrachter Argumente, die mit einem "..." endet, suggeriert in der Tat nur, dass die weiteren Argumente auch angesprochen werden sollen, sagt dies aber nicht.




> Es ist schon interessant, dass die Diskussion über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Abwahl Janukowitschs nun wieder Gesprächsstoff ist und wieder die gleichen alten Argumente zur Rechtfertigung auftauchen.



Die Argumente wurden inhaltlich nie wiederlegt und werden somit bei Wiederholung der alten Behauptungen erneut vorgebracht. Da auch diesmal keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Argument stattfindet, sondern die vom Argument kritisierten Aussagen stumpf wiederholt werden, ist auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dass dieser Teil der Diskussion diesmal geklärt werden kann.



> Deine Quelle und deine Aussage passen irgendwie nicht zusammen!



Sorry, falsche URL. Nochmal:
„Ich war heute beim Wählen. Habe natürlich mit ja gestimmt, gleich zwei Mal."
(in der Print-Ausgabe waren noch 2-3 weitere ähnliche Stellungnahmen)



> Wer hätte deine "einzelne Interessenpartei" kontrollieren sollen? Der Westen?



Üblich wären überparteiliche Komitees, internationale Organisationen oder/und staatliche Institutionen.



> ...eine Frage oder eine Feststellung?????



Wiederum eine Frage nach deiner Meinung, wie an dem Satzschlusszeichen zu erkennen ist, dass dir offensichtlich bekannt ist.



> Wer sind wir, dass wir uns darüber ein Urteil anmaßen können????



Ich bin ich und bilde meiner Meinung nach kein "wir" mir dir. Wer du bist, musst du selbst wissen. Scheinbar gehörst du zu einer Gruppierung, die -Zitat- "Waffen und Militär" schickt, um "Ostukrainer zu "massakrieren"".



> Wieso erinnert mich das an die Abwahl Janukowitschs?



Eine Frage, die nur du beantworten kannst und die keinerlei Antwort darstellt.




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Gibt es zu diesen Bildern eine gesicherte Quelle, wo, wann und von wem diese aufgenommen wurden?
> 
> Es wäre sehr hilfreich, solche Bilder in ihrem ursprünglichen Kontext zu posten, also mit dem Original-Artikel, der die Authentizität der Bilder belegen kann.



Das erste hatte ich hier her
Referendum zur Abspaltung der Ostukraine läuft | Heute.at
die anderen hier
Ukraine's East Votes For Independence In 'Farcical' Referendum

Sie wurden aber via AFP und Reuters über unzählige Newsseiten verbreitet. Auch Seiten, deren Zusammenstellung von Opfern der ukrainischen Nationalgarde und Heldenposen der pro-russischen Milizen eine nicht-westliche Orientierung nahelegen, präsentieren sie in identischem Zusammenhang
Last Week in Ukraine

Unter den aktuellen Bedingungen ist das wohl das gesichertste, was man als Quelle bekommen kann.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das erste hatte ich hier her
> Referendum zur Abspaltung der Ostukraine läuft | Heute.at
> die anderen hier
> Ukraine's East Votes For Independence In 'Farcical' Referendum
> ...


 
Das genügt als Quelle völlig.

Auch wenn meine Zweifel an diesem Bildmaterial damit nicht ausgeräumt sind.

Aber das ist nicht deine Baustelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch nicht darauf wetten, dass jedes einzelne dieser Bilder den Kontext wieder gibt, den man zuerst annimmt. Auf einigen sieht es eher so aus, als würde die bewaffnete Person gerade ihre Stimme abgeben. Aber ich glaube es bestreitet niemand, dass Waffen in unmittelbarer Nähe und z.T. auch in den Wahllokalen zugegen waren - selbst die Veranstalter sprechen von derartigen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen.

Und das ist imho eben schon viel zu viel. Ein demokratischer Prozess kann nicht unbeeinflusst ablaufen, wenn Interessensgruppen mit Waffen zugegeben sind - gerade in Deutschland sollte man sich darin einig sein...


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie wurden aber via AFP und Reuters ......


 
Ahhhhjaaa dann MUSS es ja stimmen lol


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein interessantes Interview mit Prof. Dr. Gabriele Krone-Schmalz über Ukraine, Russland und Medien:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JeYn-CNzrk


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2014)

Allensbach-Umfrage für die F.A.Z.: Europa profitiert von Kriegsangst - Europäische Union - FAZ
Putin in Wirklichkeit ein verkappter EU-Promoter?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

OT ich weiß, aber es passt so schön zur "Unabhängigkeit" unserer Medien.

"Hart aber fair" : Als ich Plasberg die Angst vor der SPD ansah - Nachrichten Debatte - Henryk M. Broder - DIE WELT


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Mai 2014)

Erst OSZE-Spionage - jetzt UN-Hubschrauber, die keine sind!
Es wird immer peinlicher....
Wo bleiben die Verurteilungen der westlichen Medien/Regierungen zu diesen Fake-UN-Hubschraubern?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOmLlvRxWM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Argumente wurden inhaltlich nie wiederlegt und werden somit bei Wiederholung der alten Behauptungen erneut vorgebracht. Da auch diesmal keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Argument stattfindet, sondern die vom Argument kritisierten Aussagen stumpf wiederholt werden, ist auch nicht damit zu rechnen, dass dieser Teil der Diskussion diesmal geklärt werden kann.
> .


Argumente und Behauptungen.....soso.
Du hast die Verfassung der Ukraine als Grundlage, du kennst das offizielle Wahlergebnis, du hast den Wahlbetrug im Video gesehen!....Du weißt, dass dieser Putsch durch den Westen beauftragt gesteuert und bezahlt wurde!
Gilt das *Ukrainische* Recht und die* Ukrainische* Verfassung bei der widerechtlichen Abwahl des *Ukrainischen* Präsidenten Janukowitsch für dich?
Ist Wahlbetrug im Kiewer Parlament für dich ok und legitim?
Welche Beweise brauchst du für dich?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, falsche URL. Nochmal:
> „Ich war heute beim Wählen. Habe natürlich mit ja gestimmt, gleich zwei Mal."
> (in der Print-Ausgabe waren noch 2-3 weitere ähnliche Stellungnahmen)



Naja...der Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Quelle ist doch sehr fraglich und für mich kein Beiweis.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Üblich wären überparteiliche Komitees, internationale Organisationen oder/und staatliche Institutionen.


*Üblich ist* nicht in fremden Ländern zu intervenieren, zu putschen und die Bevölkerung dort zu "masekrieren"!!!!
Wir haben am Beispiel der Krim gesehen (und dort gab es genug verschiedene Wahlbeobachter), wie deren positive Berichterstattung über das Krim-Referendum von Regierungen und Presse angezweifelt und nieder gemacht wurde, weil das Referendum nicht den "westlichen" Interessen entsprach!
Die OSZE hat in der Ostukraine durch ihren Spionageeinsatz ihre Glaubwürdigkeit total verspielt.
Die UN konnte offiziell nicht einmal die Gewalt in der Ostukraine verurteilen!
Russischen Wahlbeobachtern wäre schon die Einreise in die Ostukraine durch die "faschistische Kiew-Junta" verboten worden.
Die Ostukrainer hätten sogar den Papst als Wahlbeobachter dort haben können, der Westen hätte trotzdem diese Wahl angezweifelt, diskreditiert und die Wahl sowieso nicht anerkannt!





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wiederum eine Frage nach deiner Meinung, wie an dem Satzschlusszeichen zu erkennen ist, dass dir offensichtlich bekannt ist.


*Nicht jeder Fragesatz ist automatisch eine Frage!* Ein Fragesatz kann auch z.B. nur eine* Behauptung *aufstellen.
"Es gibt auch Fragesätze, bei denen der Redner keine Antwort auf seine Frage will (rhetorische Frage im weiteren Sinn)" Fragesatz
*Der Satzbau deiner Frage lies eigentlich keine Antwort zu!*
Hier nochmal deine Frage:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Interessenspartei, die in keiner demokratischen Weise für diese Vorgänge legimiert war?



Ist es legitim vom Westen, in einem Land zu intervenieren, zu putschen und Menschen umzubringen? NEIN
Ist es legitim, sich als angegriffene, bedrohte Bevölkerung zu verteidigen? JA
Ist es legitim, wenn man sich wehren möchte, nicht den gewalttätigen Weg zu gehen, sondern einen Weg zu gehen, der der Gewalt aus dem Weg geht? JA!!!!
Die Menschen der Ostukraine sind die Opfer dieser Tragödie. Wer hat ein Recht über Legitimität zu urteilen? - die Täter sicher nicht!
Das ganze Referendum war ein riesig großer Hilferuf der Ostukrainischen Bevölkerung an die Welt! Es war der einzige Weg, sich friedlich von der Kiewer Junta, der Russenverfolgung und den westlichen Aggressoren abzugrenzen.
Du kritisiertest, dass es nur eine Interessenspartei bei dem Referendum gab und vergisst dabei, dass es um einen Volksentscheid und nicht um eine Regierungswahl ging! 
Wer anders als das Volk ist berechtigt über das Volk abzustimmen? -für mich eine sehr legitime und direkte Demokratie!




> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Wenn *du kein Bürger eines NATO/EU-Landes und deren toller Bündnispartner* bist* - *ist das* wir *nicht zutreffend. Dann entschuldige ich mich dafür!
- Wenn *du aber doch ein Bürger eines NATO/EU-Landes* bist, so kannst du dich *so* *nicht* *der Verantwortung* entziehen!
Ich (deutscher Staatsbürger) habe klar Position bezogen und das Handeln meiner Regierung und der Regierungen des Westens in der Ukrainesache  verurteit und mich distanziert!
*Wie ist deine Position zum Handeln deiner Regierung und des "Westens" im Ukrainekonflikt?*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqBiFH9J3Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich, was dort in der Ukraine abgeht.

Und dass unsere Regierung mit diesen Verbrechern zusammen arbeitet und diese hofiert.


----------



## Nexus71 (16. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was dort in der Ukraine abgeht.
> 
> Und dass unsere Regierung mit diesen Verbrechern zusammen arbeitet und diese hofiert.



Gleich und gleich gesellt sich


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich darf man nicht an dieser Regierung zweifeln, sondern am Verstand derjenigen, die sie sehenden Auges wählen.

In der Ukraine haben die Menschen wenigstens noch einen Arsch in der Hose und kämpfen für ihre Interessen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2014)

Also ich möchte nicht, dass auf unseren Straßen wieder geschossen wird.


----------



## AMD4EVA (17. Mai 2014)

die regierung z.b. in deutschland ist eigentlich eine verbrechens organisation ,
Aber der der diese gewählt hat ist der mittäter.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> die regierung z.b. in deutschland ist eigentlich eine verbrechens organisation ,
> Aber der der diese gewählt hat ist der mittäter.



tja genauso kann man sagen die die nicht gewählt haben genau so, da man diese ja so abwählen könnte


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> tja genauso kann man sagen die die nicht gewählt haben genau so, da man diese ja so abwählen könnte


 
Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich gegen Krieg, gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Inventionen in anderen Ländern einzusetzen und nicht weiter das Agressionsverhalten der USA zu unterstützen!
*Unsere* Regierung soll *unsere* Interessen *friedlich* vertreten und nicht die Interessen der USA!
Niemand kann seine Hände in Unschuld waschen, der den gegenwärtigen Ukraine-Kurs unserer Regierung unterstützt oder der die Augen davor verschließt!


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich gegen Krieg, gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Inventionen in anderen Ländern einzusetzen und nicht weiter das Agressionsverhalten der USA zu unterstützen!


 
Das Agressionsverhalten Russlands zu unterstützen ist deiner Meinung nach dann in Ordnung?


----------



## Speed4Fun (17. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich gegen Krieg, gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Inventionen in anderen Ländern einzusetzen und nicht weiter das Agressionsverhalten der USA zu unterstützen!
> ...


 
Wo hat schlumpi13 das behauptet?


----------



## Poulton (17. Mai 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich gegen Krieg, gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Inventionen in anderen Ländern einzusetzen und nicht weiter das Agressionsverhalten der USA zu unterstützen!


Soviele leere Phrasen in einem Satz und dazu noch VT bedienen. Das Phrasenschwein platzt gleich vor Geld...



> *Unsere* Regierung soll *unsere* Interessen *friedlich* vertreten und nicht die Interessen der USA!


Und du legst fest was "unsere" Interessen sind und wie diese zu verteten sind? Zumal westliche Staaten so einige Interessen gemeinsam haben, von irgendwelchen _"US-Interessen"_ kann also gar nicht die Rede sein. Ebenso sind diplomatische Verhandlungen kein Selbstzweck. Wenn diese innerhalb eines festgelegten Zeitrahmens keine Ergebnisse liefern, sind sie zwecklos. Einen Frieden nur durch ewiges rumschwätzen hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es nicht geben.


Auf den Punkt: Condoleezza Rice : "Europäer selbst sind Teil des Ukraine-Problems" - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT
Der russischen Förderation geht eher das Geld aus, als uns die Energie, im Falle von richtigen Sanktionen gegen Russland.


P.S.: Da das Phrasenschwein sowieso schon dick und fett gefüttert wurde, darf der nicht fehlen: Friedensmarsch in Putins Arsch.
Do it again, Harris.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soviele leere Phrasen in einem Satz und dazu noch VT bedienen. Das Phrasenschwein platzt gleich vor Geld...
> 
> Und du legst fest was "unsere" Interessen sind und wie diese zu verteten sind? Zumal westliche Staaten so einige Interessen gemeinsam haben, von irgendwelchen _"US-Interessen"_ kann also gar nicht die Rede sein. Ebenso sind diplomatische Verhandlungen kein Selbstzweck. Wenn diese innerhalb eines festgelegten Zeitrahmens keine Ergebnisse liefern, sind sie zwecklos. Einen Frieden nur durch ewiges rumschwätzen hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es nicht geben.
> 
> ...


 
Wo ist das VT?

Die Luftwaffenbasis RAmmstein wird nachweislich für völkerrechtswidriges Morden in Jemen, Pakistan und im Irak benutzt.
Die Botschaften der USA und GB werden höchstwahrscheinlich zum Ausspionieren der deutschen Bevölkerung genutzt. Der BND hat Informationen an die USA weitergegeben im Zusammenhang mit dem Angriffskrieg auf dem Irak. BND Mitarbeiter waren nachweislich im "Gefangenlager" auf Guantanamo. Das nur aus der jüngeren Geschichte. Ich will hier nicht den Rahmen sprengen. Fakt ist, die die am lautesten von Demokratie und Menschenrechte sprechen, leisten sich den größten Militär- und Abhöraparat der Welt. Da braucht es keine Theorien, man muss nur in die jährliche Budegtplanung der US-Regierung gucken um zu wissen, von wo der Wind weht.

Es gibt kein Mangel an Beweisen, nur ein Mangel an Bereitschaft diese zu erkennnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wo hat schlumpi13 das behauptet?


 
Er wurde mehrfach explizit zu seiner Meinung zu kritikwürdigen Punkten am Handeln Russlands und der pro-russischen Separatisten gefragt und trotz dieser Aufforderungen fällt mir spontan kein einziger Fall ein, in dem er auch angemessen Kritik an deren Handlung geäußert hat. Die Nachfrage, ob er deren Handlungen unterstützenswürdig findet, ist da durchaus berechtigt - zumal er alles und jeden kritisiert, der versucht, Unterstützung dafür zu erschweren.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, tue ich mich ebenfalls ziemlich schwer mit der US amerikanischen Politik und der ihrer westlichen Verbündeten.

Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Tatsache, dass es die Russen sehr gut verstehen, Schwächen und Uneinigkeit des Westens zu ihrem Vorteil auszunutzen. Darin ist Herr Putin mittlerweile ein Meister.

Leider sind wir alle hier im Westen aber diejenigen, die den Preis für die weltweite Konfrontationspolitik der Amerikaner unmittelbar bezahlen müssen. Das gilt dann insbesondere für uns Deutschen, die mit ihrem Schuldkomplex zu keiner objektiven Kritik an dieser sehr fragwürdigen Poltik mehr fähig sind.

Nicht nur finanziell belastet uns diese tiefe Integration in das westliche Bündnis sehr stark, auch gesellschaftlich sind wir mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ein Hinterfragen dieser Selbstaufgabe an nationaler Identität längst überfällig ist. Von den unmittelbaren Auswirkungen für jeden Einzelnen von uns ganz zu schweigen, die im Namen von Terrorbekämpfung und Bündnistreue in Form von Einschränkungen der Menschen- und Persönlichkeitsrechte sowie der Pressefreiheit immer stärker spürbar werden.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, man kann natürlich die Expansionspolitik der Russen kritisieren oder ständig andere Krisenherde für interessant halten, sollte sich dabei aber nicht von unseren eigenen Problemen geschickt ablenken lassen.

Insofern kann ich verstehen, wenn hier jemand darauf aufmerksam machen möchte, dass sich die von den US Amerikanern angeführte westliche NATO-Allianz schon lange außerhalb jeglichen Völkerrechtes bewegt und zu einem Interessenverband zur Sicherung von Wirtschaftsressourcen mutiert ist.

So gesehen ist uns als Mittäter dieses Interessenverbandes das Hemd im eigenen Lager näher als die Hose in Russland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2014)

Diesem Thread sind die Ereignisse im russisch-ukrainischen Grenzgebiet so nahe, dass es imho eine sehr deutliche Parteiergreifung nahesteht, wenn man in diesem Kontext nicht einen einzigen Kritikpunkt an russischer Politik der Nennung wert befindet.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diesem Thread sind die Ereignisse im russisch-ukrainischen Grenzgebiet so nahe, dass es imho eine sehr deutliche Parteiergreifung nahesteht, wenn man in diesem Kontext nicht einen einzigen Kritikpunkt an russischer Politik der Nennung wert befindet.


 
Und was kann man nun daraus folgern? Dass jemand gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, wenn er sich auf einseitige Kritik beschränkt?

Man muss auch mal klar und offen sagen, dass hier (wie in anderen Themen auch) von manchen durch willkürliche Interpretationen massiv provoziert wird. Da werden wiederholt angebliche Behauptungen zitiert oder in den Raum gestellt, die in dieser Form explizit nie geäußert wurden.

Auffällig ist dies insbesondere bei bestimmten Usern, die sich dann mit dem Argument schützen, sie hätten eine Schreib/Leseschwäche. Eventuell ist das dann ja auch die Begründung dafür, dass sie auf Nachfragen nicht selbst antworten müssen und ein Moderator dies für sie tut?

Wie auch immer, auch in der Ukraine gilt, alles ist eine Sache von Ursache und Wirkung. Ohne westliche Einmischung wäre die Situation dort wahrscheinlich nicht so extrem eskaliert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wo hat schlumpi13 das behauptet?


 
Schlussfolgerung meinerseits.
Wenn er sich gegen das Einmischen anderer Länder ausspricht und einzig nur die USA als Aggressor anfügt gehe ich davon aus dass er kein Problem damit hat wenn das alle anderen Länger auf der Erde machen. Ergo gehe ich davon aus dass er das Aggressionsverhalten Russlands gut heißt.

Ich persönlich finde es schlimm wenn sich irgendein Land auf der Welt in die politischen oder wirtschaftlichen Interessen eines anderen Landes einmischt.
Ich kritisiere stark dass sich Russland in die territoriale Integration der Urkaine eingemischt hat und die Krim auf diese Weise heraus gebrochen hat.
Das mag noch im Interesse Putins gewesen sein aber inzwischen habe ich das Gefühl dass die Sache auch für Putin aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist und dass er schlafende Hunde geweckt hat die er nun nicht mehr kontrollieren kann.
Aber ebenso kritisiere ich den Westen denn --wie immer -- tritt der Westen nicht als eine Einheit auf um etwas für das Volk eines Landes zu tun. Jeder verfolgt andere Interessen die absolut gar nichts mit den Interessen des Volkes zu tun hat. 
Es geht -- wie immer -- um rein wirtschaftliche Interessen. Und -- wie immer -- werden die europäischen und die amerikanische Administrationen vom Kapital getrieben bzw. von den Interessen der Großkonzerne gelenkt. 

Es gilt also nicht einen Schuldigen auszumachen sondern das gesamte System als solches zu kritisieren. Und das schließt eben auch Russland mit ein sowohl neben den USA auch die gesamte westliche Welt.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auffällig ist dies insbesondere bei bestimmten Usern, die sich dann mit dem Argument schützen, sie hätten eine Schreib/Leseschwäche.



Was soll dieser persönliche Angriff?
Muss ich dir einen ärztlichen Attest vorlegen oder was?


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung meinerseits.
> Wenn er sich gegen das Einmischen anderer Länder ausspricht und einzig nur die USA als Aggressor anfügt gehe ich davon aus dass er kein Problem damit hat wenn das alle anderen Länger auf der Erde machen. Ergo gehe ich davon aus dass er das Aggressionsverhalten Russlands gut heißt.


 
Wir dürfen sicher davon ausgehen, dass diese logische Schlussfolgerung aus deiner eigenen Feder stammt?

Sie ist jedoch genauso konsequent durchdacht wie das Beispiel, dass mein alter Prof in der Analysis-Vorlesung zur Veranschaulichung einer falschen vollständigen  Induktion gebracht hatte:

1. Opa ist ein Idiot
2. Vater ist ein Idiot
3. Sohn muss also auch ein Idiot sein

Das Beispiel ist auf die relevanten Punkte reduziert und die Begrifflichkeiten lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.

Nach deiner Logik wäre aber die Tatsache, dass neben den Amerikanern keine Aggressoren genannt wurden, als Beweisführung für jegliche andere Annahme zulässig. Also das Nichtvorhandensein einer konkreten Induktionsvoraussetzung bereits Beweis für die Induktionsannahme.

Somit dürftest du ihm auch alles andere Denkbare unterstellen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll dieser persönliche Angriff?
> Muss ich dir einen ärztlichen Attest vorlegen oder was?


 
Das waren deine eigenen Worte, mit denen du dich im Sim 4 Thread damit entschuldigt hast, wiederholt falsch gelesen und entsprechend falsch geantwortet zu haben.

Entweder du berufst dich auf deine Schreib/Leseschwäche, dann hast du dieses Problem aber offenbar ständig, oder du hältst dich bitte an das geschriebene Wort.

Ansonsten interessiert mich deine Schreib/Leseschwäche einen f...röhlichen P...ulli. 

In meinen Augen geht es übrigens sehr wohl darum, den Verantwortlichen für die Misere in der Ukraine zu benennen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wir dürfen sicher davon ausgehen, dass diese logische Schlussfolgerung aus deiner eigenen Feder stammt?



Kannst du bitte deine unsachlichen Sätze unterlassen?`



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Sie ist jedoch genauso konsequent durchdacht wie das Beispiel, dass mein alter Prof in der Analysis-Vorlesung zur Veranschaulichung einer falschen vollständigen  Induktion gebracht hatte:
> 
> 1. Opa ist ein Idiot
> 2. Vater ist ein Idiot
> ...



Ich unterstelle gar nichts.
Ich ziehe nur einen Schluss aus dieser einen Aussage.
Die besagt halt dass in diesem einem Fall die USA das einzige Land ist das kritisiert wird.
Das ist mir einfach zu kurz gedacht. Daher werte ich diesen Satz eben so wie ich ihn gewertet habe.
Wie ich die Sache selbst bewerte habe ich ja schon erwähnt.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das waren deine eigenen Worte, mit denen du dich im Sim 4 Thread damit entschuldigt hast, wiederholt falsch gelesen und entsprechend falsch geantwortet zu haben.
> 
> Entweder du berufst dich auf deine Schreib/Leseschwäche, dann hast du dieses Problem aber offenbar ständig, oder du hältst dich bitte an das geschriebene Wort.
> 
> ...



Ja. manchmal überlese ich ein "nicht". Das kommt vor. kann ich auch nichts bei machen.
Deswegen mag ich auch keine doppelten Verneinungen oder Fragen die ein "nicht" beinhalten. Das verwirrt nur.
Und es ist mir egal ob dich meine Schreib/Leseschwäche interessiert oder nicht. 
Nur ist es einfach zu kurz gedacht die Amerikaner als Schuldige der Ukraine Krise auszumachen und alles andere zu ignorieren.
Solche Sachen sind immer sehr komplex. Viel komplexer als der normale Durchschnittsbewohner versteht.
Dass du die eine Seite kritisierst und die andere Seite grundsätzlich für gut befindest zeigt mir nur dass du mit der Komplexität dieser Sache überfordert bist bzw. nicht in der Lage bist alle Fakten korrekt zu deuten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. manchmal überlese ich ein "nicht". Das kommt vor. kann ich auch nichts bei machen.
> Deswegen mag ich auch keine doppelten Verneinungen oder Fragen die ein "nicht" beinhalten. Das verwirrt nur...
> 
> Dass du die eine Seite kritisierst und die andere Seite grundsätzlich für gut befindest zeigt mir nur dass du mit der Komplexität dieser Sache überfordert bist bzw. nicht in der Lage bist alle Fakten korrekt zu deuten.



Die *korrekte* Deutung von Fakten stellt gewisse Mindestanforderungen an das Intellekt.

Dazu bedarf es sicher auch der Fähigkeit, Fakten und Informationen *korrekt* (im Sinne von grammatikalisch und semantisch) zu erfassen?

Ebenso schließt dies die Fähigkeit ein, auch doppelte Verneinungen oder Fragen mit den Worten "nicht" oder "kein" *korrekt* geistig zu verarbeiten?

Interessant aber ist vor allem die Behauptung respektive die Feststellung, in meinen Beiträgen würde ich grundsätzlich nur eine Seite für gut befinden.

Wer *korrekt* lesen kann und meine Beiträge *korrekt* geistig verarbeitet, versteht auch, dass ich grundsätzlich nicht eine Seite beschuldige, sondern auf Actio und Reactio hinweise.

Wie ich nun bereits mehrfach für diejenigen geschrieben habe, die willens und in der Lage sind, diese Beiträge wörtlich *korrekt* zu verstehen, ist es im Falle der Ukraine entscheidend, Ursache und Wirkung bei der Beurteilung der dortigen Situation auseinander zu halten.

Die Ursache kommt immer vor der Wirkung bzw. vor dem Ergebnis.

Und genau da setze ich an und bin der Meinung, dass die Einmischung des Westens eine Eskalation in der Ukraine erst herbeigeführt hat. Ohne die anschließende Einmischung Russlands in die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine gutzuheißen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und was kann man nun daraus folgern?


 
Dass man ihm, in Anbetracht seiner sehr pro-russisch wirkenden Haltung in dieser Diskussion, durchaus mal die Frage
"Das Agressionsverhalten Russlands zu unterstützen ist deiner Meinung nach dann in Ordnung?"
stellen kann?

(und damit von meiner Seite her genug zum OT-Thema "Threadteilnehmer")


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Mai 2014)

Um auch von meiner Seite das Thema nicht unnötig OT werden zu lassen, aber man kann doch nicht 'westlich-kritisch' bzw. 'anti-westlich' mit 'pro-russisch' subsumieren.

Das mag in der McNamara-Ära noch durchgegangen sein, als man hinter jeder Ecke eine kommunistische Verschwörung gewittert hatte.

Wenn sich jemand kritisch über die Großmachtspolitik der Amerikaner auch in der Ukraine äußert, auch einseitig, so ist das völlig in Ordnung.

Zu diesem Thema verweise ich mal auf einen interessanten Filmbericht 'War made easy', gelaufen auf ZDF info am 18.05.2014 um 03:25 Uhr.

Auch zu finden bei Youtube:

War made easy - Wenn Amerikas Präsidenten lügen - YouTube


----------



## AMD4EVA (19. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der russischen Förderation geht eher das Geld aus, als uns die Energie, im Falle von richtigen Sanktionen gegen Russland.
> .


 Falsch, Russland kann die gesammten ressourcen auch an china verkaufen, der verlust gegenüber jetzt wäre nicht allzuhoch mit ca. 25%,
aber gewinn würde immer noch relativ viel rausspringen..

Das wird von unseren medien doch gerne gewollt übersehen,
aber wenn es jemals soweit kommen würde (ich hoffe nicht, obwohl ich eher für die russen bin),
wird das dann schon der normale bürger an der tankstelle/beim öl kauf merken


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Mai 2014)

> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deshalb ist es wichtig, sich gegen Krieg,  gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Inventionen in anderen  Ländern einzusetzen und nicht weiter das Agressionsverhalten der USA zu  unterstützen!
> ...


Du hast die Aussage meines Beitrages nicht verstanden???
Warum sollte ich unsere Regierung dazu auffordern, die Interessen Russlands nicht weiter zu unterstützen????
Unsere Regierung unterstützt die Interessen Russlands nicht!


Ist es für dich auch wichtig, sich gegen Krieg, gegen Faschismus, gegen Rassismus und gegen Intervention in anderen Ländern einzusetzen?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Da das Ukraine-Thema mit seinen Hintergründen, Auswirkungen, Verwicklungen, Geschehnissen, der verschiedenen Akteure, der Vergangenheit und der Propaganda sehr komplex ist, habe ich hier noch ein paar Informationen, die ein etwas anderes Licht auf den Ukrainekonflikt werfen.

*Falsche Freunde* :


Spoiler






> *Die CIA operiert seit den 1950er Jahren kontinuierlich in der  Ukraine - meist an der Seite rechtsextremer Nationalisten. Der BND hatte  zumindest zeitweise ein ähnliches Projekt*
> 
> *Die jüngsten Meldungen über den Einsatz von CIA-Spezialisten und Blackwater-Söldnern  in der Ukraine bestätigen den Eindruck, den eine amerikaskeptische  Öffentlichkeit mehr und mehr von den USA gewinnt. Dass zu der vom Westen  unterstützten Maidanbewegung und der aktuellen Kiewer  Übergangsregierung auch militante Neofaschisten gehören, ist dabei  Gegenstand heftigen politischen Streits, auch in Deutschland. Die einen  wiegeln verärgert ab, die anderen empören sich lautstark.*
> 
> ...





*Die nützliche Erfindung der "Pro-Russen"* :



Spoiler






> *Seit Beginn des Ukraine-Konflikts zeigen die deutschen Medien mit  dem Finger auf Moskau. Innerukrainische Erklärungen für den Konflikt  spielen hingegen kaum eine Rolle. Als nützlichste Medien-Erfindung  erweisen sich dabei die "Pro-Russen"*
> 
> *Die Konfliktparteien in der Ukraine als "pro-russisch" und  "pro-westlich" zu bezeichnen, hatte sich seit Beginn der  Auseinandersetzung medial eingebürgert. Jedoch beschreiben solche  Begriffe die beiden Lager mit all ihren Ausprägungen und inneren  Widersprüche nur ungenügend und zum Teil auch falsch. So war  Janukowitschs Politik lange positiv auf die EU ausgerichtet und Brüssel  galt er als legitimer Verhandlungspartner. Wohingegen die Partei Swoboda  und andere rechtsradikale Gruppen lieber eine national-souveräne als  eine europäisch-integrierte Ukraine wollen. Schon im Dezember 2013  konnten diese Dinge jedem Journalisten mit ein wenig Recherche klar  sein.*
> 
> ...





Russische Duma setzt Bandera- mit Nazi-Symbolen gleich | Politik | RIA Novosti  :



Spoiler






> *MOSKAU, 20. Mai (RIA Novosti).*
> 
> Die Staatsduma Russlands hat Symbole von Organisationen, die mit den  Nazis kollaboriert hatten, mit Nazi-Symbolen gleichgesetzt. Ein  entsprechendes Gesetz wurde am Dienstag in erster Lesung angenommen,  hieß es offiziell in Moskau.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand, wie russische Medien über die Meldungen der letzten Tage berichten (denen zu Folge viele Ostukrainer wohl lieber nicht unter russischer Herrschaft leben möchten)?

Ukraine-Krise hat nach Angaben der Vereinten Nationen rund 10.000 Menschen in dem Land zu Flüchtlingen werden lassen. Vertreibungen hätten bereits vor dem Referendum Mitte März auf der Halbinsel Krim begonnen und "seither allmählich zugenommen", erklärte das UN-Flüchtlingswerk UNHCR in Genf. 

Zehntausende Ostukrainer demonstrieren gegen die Separatisten
(die Gegenseite beklagt dagegen Probleme, nenneswert Einheimische zu rekrutieren) 



Putin übt sich währenddessen in Friedenspolitik...
Krise in der Ukraine: Mit Kanonen auf Spatzenschiffe - taz.de


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Mai 2014)

Hier hast du Links zu russischen Medien :
***

RIA Novosti

Stimme Russlands

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AX5m5swD-QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX5m5swD-QU


----------



## acc (23. Mai 2014)

getroffene hunde bellen eben, da macht auch ein steinmeier keine ausnahme.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Mai 2014)

acc schrieb:


> getroffene hunde bellen eben, da macht auch ein steinmeier keine ausnahme.



Am besten war der Witz von der pazifistischen deutschen Sozialdemokratie 

Welche Partei hat den als erstes seit dem 2WK deutsche Soldaten losgeschickt und Serbien völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert?

Wir haben es nicht vergessen Herr Steinmeier.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Mai 2014)

hier mal was neues auf deutsch bzw. eng, falls es noch niemand kennt:

400 Milliarden : Putin preist Mega-Gasdeal mit China - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT

» Strategist Warns of New Russian Threat:


----------



## acc (24. Mai 2014)

uran wird nicht nur in russland gefördert, zur not werden die afrikanischen minen schneller geplündert oder neue aufgemacht. was übrigens der wahre grund für das eingreifen der franzosen in mali vor einigen monaten war, nämlich sich den zugriff auf diverse bodenschätze wie uran zu sichern, menschenrechte spielten auch da mal wieder keine rolle. eine ähnliche situatuion haben wir ja auch in der ukraine mal wieder.


----------



## AMD4EVA (26. Mai 2014)

mal sehen wie es mit der eu weiter geht, nach dem:
UKIP, FN, Fidesz-Jobbik,Dänische Volkspartei die spitze für deren länder in der EU bilden

weiters ist es interessant was bei den nächtsten stattlichen wahlen passiert.

nur deutschland ist das eizige land wo sich praktisch nichts verändert hat


----------



## aloha84 (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Am besten war der Witz von der pazifistischen deutschen Sozialdemokratie
> 
> Welche Partei hat den als erstes seit dem 2WK deutsche Soldaten losgeschickt und Serbien völkerrechtswidrig bombardiert?
> 
> Wir haben es nicht vergessen Herr Steinmeier.


 
Stimmt man hätte lieber die Hände in den Schoß legen sollen, wie damals in Srebrenica!
Massaker von Srebrenica


Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos aus Donezk?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt man hätte lieber die Hände in den Schoß legen sollen, wie damals in Srebrenica!
> Massaker von Srebrenica
> 
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos aus Donezk?



Soweit ich weiß ist für Verstöße gegen das Völkerstrafrecht der Internationale Strafgerichtshof, und nicht etwas die NATO zuständig. Darüber hinaus, wie moralisch vertretbar ist eigentlich ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg als Reaktion auf einen völkerrechtswidrigen Völkermord?

Verstöße gegen das Völkerrecht ist beides.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verstöße gegen das Völkerrecht ist beides.


 
Richtig.
Die Frage ist was eher akzeptiert wird.
1. Das Eingreifen der Nato beim Bosienkonflikt?
2. Der Einmarsch der USA plus Konsorten im Irak?
3. Die Annektierung der Krim durch Russland?

Mit Punkt 1 habe ich kein Problem.
Punkt 2 und 3 sind da kritischer zu betrachten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

Der IGH wurde überhaupt erst als Reaktion auf die Ereignisse in Jugoslawien geschaffen. Zuständig für die Verhinderung von Verstößen ist er aber trotzdem nicht - er ist ein Gericht, dass allenfalls über solche Verstöße im nachhinein urteilt. Am ehesten legitimiert für die Durchführung präventiver Maßnahmen zur Verhinderung humanitärer Katastrophen ist der UN-Sicherheitsrat.
Zur moralischen Vertretbarkeit: Ich denke, ich bin hier nicht der einzige, für den die Menschenrechte deutlich wichtiger sind, als das Völkerrecht.


Aber zum Glück stellt sich diese Frage in der Ost-Ukraine (noch?) nicht. Die Separatisten vertreten ihre Interessen zwar lieber militärisch, als politisch, aber zumindest gezielte Maßnahmen gegen größere Teile der friedlichen Bevölkerung sind nicht bekannt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Die Frage ist was eher akzeptiert wird.
> 1. Das Eingreifen der Nato beim Bosienkonflikt?
> 2. Der Einmarsch der USA plus Konsorten im Irak?
> ...


 
Unrecht ist unrecht. Und das kann man auch nicht aufwiegen.

Zumal sich ja die Fragen stellt, was können eigentlich die Opfer der Natobomben für das Massker? Die Opfer des Bombardements waren ja mehrheitlich Zivilisten und keine Militärs.

Also weil 8000 Menschen getötet wurden, werden zur Strafe in Serbien Zivilisten ermordet? Geniale Logik.

Zumal wie nennen Juristen das eigentlich, wenn einem ein Vertrag (Vertrag von Rambouillet) vorgehalten wird, an dem ich als Vertragspartei nicht mitgestalten darf, und der mir unter Androhung von Waffengewalt vorgelegt wird? Könnte man das Erpressung und Nötigung nennen?

Da muss man hinterher auch nicht den Moralapostel spielen und von Menschenrechten reden.

Hier Zitat: 

Von Jugoslawien, einem souveränen Staat, verlangt man die Übergabe der Kontrolle und Souveränität über eine Provinz mit etlichen nationalen Heiligtümern an ausländisches Militär. Analog dazu könnte man die Amerikaner auffordern, fremde Truppen in Alamo einmarschieren zu lassen, um die Stadt an Mexiko zurückzugeben, weil das ethnische Gleichgewicht sich verschoben hat ...



Ironischerweise erhöht das geplante Friedensabkommen die Wahrscheinlichkeit unterschiedlicher Eskalationen, die von Präsident Clinton zur Rechtfertigung eines amerikanischen Einsatzes genannt werden. Ein unabhängiges albanisches Kosovo wird mit Sicherheit danach trachten, die benachbarten albanischen Minderheiten ‑ überwiegend in Mazedonien ‑ zu vereinnahmen. Und am Ende vielleicht sogar das Mutterland Albanien selbst ... Wird die Nato zur Artillerie für ethnische Konflikte?



Quelle: Henry Kissinger, ehemaliger US‑Außenminister, in der »Welt am Sonntag« vom 28.2.1999 zum Vertrag von Rambouillet
Remember the Alamo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

Ich erinnere noch einmal daran, bei Interesse an einer ausführlichen Diskussion über die Jugoslawienkriege einen Thread zu selbigen zu eröffnen.


back2topic:

Hat jemand mitbekommen, ob es bei den größeren Kämpfen der letzten Tage nur um den Flughafen von Donezk ging, oder ob die Armee auch Gebiete zurückerobert hat, die schon länger besetzt waren?


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat jemand mitbekommen, ob es bei den größeren Kämpfen der letzten Tage nur um den Flughafen von Donezk ging, oder ob die Armee auch Gebiete zurückerobert hat, die schon länger besetzt waren?


 
Welche Armee meinst du? Die offizielle, mit rechtsradikalen Neonazis besetzte, ukrainische Armee oder die Armee der Separatisten, die versuchen das Volk vom Massaker der Nazis zu befreien?
Da ich selber aus dem Teil der Ukraine stamme, der nun zu Neurussland gehört und mit meinen Eltern die nicht zensierten russischen Nachrichten beobachte, kann ich nur sagen, dass die Nazis in dem Kampf mal wieder wahllos auf Zivilisten geschossen haben. Die Todeszahl liegt bei ca. 50 und derzeit scheint mehr oder weniger Waffenstillstand zu herrschen.

Ich empfehle übringens auf Facebook die Seite "*Antimaidan deutsch / german Antimaydan*" und den Hashtag ‪*#‎SaveDonbassPeople‬ *
Dort kommen sehr oft Bilder und Infos direkt aus dem Gebiet.

UPDATE: Obwohl keine Sau weiß wohin die OSZE-Mitarbeiter verschwunden sind, werden jetzt natürlich ohne irgendwelche Beweise sofort die Separatisten beschuldigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Welche Armee meinst du?



Spielt das eine Rolle? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es mittlerweile mehr als zwei Fraktionen gibt oder dass eine gegen sich selbst kämpft. Also werden wohl an allen Stellen, an denen gekämpft wurde, beide Armeen involviert gewesen sein 
Die Frage lautete "wo?" - nicht "wer". Bislang habe ich in den Medien nur vom Flughafen bzw. dessen näheres Umfeld/Zugangswege gehört, aber ich kann nicht absolut alle Medien lesen und da bietet es sich an andere Leute, die ein Auge auf den Konflikt werfen, zu fragen, ob sie von weiteren, kleineren Kämpfen gehört haben - und wenn ja: Wo?

Denn das wäre ggf. der (zumindest mir wichtige) Unterschied zwischen einer gewaltsamen Aufrechterhaltung des Status Quo / Verhinderung von Ausbreitung und Offensiven und einer Gegenoffensive / Rückeroberung.




> UPDATE: Obwohl keine Sau weiß wohin die OSZE-Mitarbeiter verschwunden sind, werden jetzt natürlich ohne irgendwelche Beweise sofort die Separatisten beschuldigt.


 
Wer die Macht an sich reißt, militärische Kontrolle selbst über Zivilgebiete beansprucht und Polizei / staatliche Sicherheitsdienste keine Möglichkeit gibt, ihrem Job nachzukommen, der muss es sich gefallen lassen, wenn er für die Sicherheit in "seinen" Gebieten verantwortlich gemacht wird.
Kriminellen den Weg freizuräumen und sie dann gewähren zu lassen, wäre zumindest Mittäterschaft.



P.S.: Für die Toteszahlen muss man übrigens keine obskuren Plattformen der einen oder anderen Seite aufzusuchen. Die sind selbst im Heute-Journal oder gängigen Tageszeitungen zu erfahren.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer die Macht an sich reißt, militärische Kontrolle selbst über Zivilgebiete beansprucht und Polizei / staatliche Sicherheitsdienste keine Möglichkeit gibt, ihrem Job nachzukommen, der muss es sich gefallen lassen, wenn er für die Sicherheit in "seinen" Gebieten verantwortlich gemacht wird.
> Kriminellen den Weg freizuräumen und sie dann gewähren zu lassen, wäre zumindest Mittäterschaft.


 
Moment, Moment, Moment! Macht an sich reißen? Polizei / staatliche Sicherheitsdienste keine Möglichkeit geben? Sorry, aber soll das ein Witz sein? Die Separatisten sind stinknormale Bürger wie du und ich, die sich dazu bereit erklärt haben gegen ein Nazi-Regime zu kämpfen. Bei den Kämpfen haben sich die Polizisten öfters in ihren Zentralen verbarrikadiert, weil sie nichts zum erwidern der Gewalt hatten. Es gibt sogar Berichte, dass Polizisten von ukr. Soldaten gehängt wurden. *Staatliche* Sicherheitsdienste...really? Von einem Staat mit Nazis an der Spitze?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.: Für die To*d*eszahlen muss man übrigens keine obskuren Plattformen der einen oder anderen Seite aufzusuchen. Die sind selbst im Heute-Journal oder gängigen Tageszeitungen zu erfahren.



Tja, dass ist nunmal aber nötig, wenn dem Heute-Journal und den Tageszeitungen vorgeschrieben wird, die Wahrheit zu verdrehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Tja, dass ist nunmal aber nötig, wenn dem Heute-Journal und den Tageszeitungen vorgeschrieben wird, die Wahrheit zu verdrehen.


 
Wieder ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieder ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


 
Ich wusste, dass die Aussage kommt  Ich möchte mich hiermit dafür entschuldigen, dass ich mich auf externe Quellen, meine dort lebende Verwandschaft und mein funktionierendes Hirn verlasse  Ich kehre nun zum Hirnwäschekollektiv zurück


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die Separatisten sind stinknormale Bürger wie du und ich


 
ICH stehe nicht mit der Kalaschnikow auf der Straße und erkläre mich zum Bürgermeister.
Wie das mit dir aussieht weiß ich nicht.



Anmerkung:
Ein vorsichtiger Umgang mit "Nazi"-Vorsilben wäre angebracht. Es sind Rechtsextreme in der Ukraine aktiv, für die man das als zutreffende Bezeichnung durchgehen lassen kann (auch wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass diese national-sozialistische Konzepte vertreten), aber es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe von Gruppen, denen gegenüber es schlicht eine Beleidigung darstellt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass die Aussage kommt  Ich möchte mich hiermit dafür entschuldigen, dass ich mich auf externe Quellen, meine dort lebende Verwandschaft und mein funktionierendes Hirn verlasse  Ich kehre nun zum Hirnwäschekollektiv zurück


 
Ich bezog mich auf deine Aussage dass die Meldungen der deutschen Nachrichtensendungen "verdreht" sind.
Ich persönlich habe nicht den Eindruck.
Ebenfalls habe ich nicht den Eindruck dass der neu gewählte Ukrainische Präsident ein Nazi ist und das ukrainische Parlament ausschließlich aus Nazis besteht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Mai 2014)

Naja wie "sauber" unsere Medien arbeiten sieht man hier, ich poste es gerne nochmal:

Qualitätsjournalismus - Die Anstalt 29.04.2014 - die Bananenrepublik - YouTube


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> I
> Anmerkung:
> Ein vorsichtiger Umgang mit "Nazi"-Vorsilben wäre angebracht. Es sind Rechtsextreme in der Ukraine aktiv, für die man das als zutreffende Bezeichnung durchgehen lassen kann (auch wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass diese national-sozialistische Konzepte vertreten), aber es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe von Gruppen, denen gegenüber es schlicht eine Beleidigung darstellt.


 
Leute, die mit Waffen SS Standarten rumlaufen darf man wohl so bezeichnen. 
Bilder wurden schon hier im Thread gepostet. 
Dieser Löwe (19. SS Panzergrenadier Division Galizien) oder das umgedrehte Z (2. SS Panzerdivision Das Reich)


----------



## AMD4EVA (28. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Da ich selber aus dem Teil der Ukraine stamme, der nun zu Neurussland gehört


 
Noch nicht, hoffentlich aber bald



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass die Aussage kommt   Ich möchte mich hiermit dafür entschuldigen, dass ich mich auf externe  Quellen, meine dort lebende Verwandschaft und mein funktionierendes Hirn  verlasse  Ich kehre nun zum Hirnwäschekollektiv zurück



Das muss man aber auch respektieren die deutschen bekommen doch alles durch n24  usw. eingeflöst,
das ist nicht deren schuld das sie keine objektive sichtweise haben


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Mai 2014)

Und solange dieses Dreckspack dort in der Regierung ist, kann ich ganz getrost von Nazis sprechen und in dem Zusammenhang kann ich genauso die deutsche Regierung derzeit nicht ernst nehmen.
Und Poroshenko ist einfach nur ein Oligarch der derzeit als Marionette dient. Nichts weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acc (28. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja wie "sauber" unsere Medien arbeiten sieht man hier, ich poste es gerne nochmal:
> 
> Qualitätsjournalismus - Die Anstalt 29.04.2014 - die Bananenrepublik - YouTube


 
da ist man der wahrheit wieder so nahe gekommen, dass joffe nur mit rechtlichen schritten kontern konnte. mal sehen inwieweit das zdf da wieder einknickt. obwohl ist sowieso schon verloren, weil youtube kann weder das zdf noch der joffe kontrollieren .


----------



## Speed4Fun (29. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Leute, die mit Waffen SS Standarten rumlaufen darf man wohl so bezeichnen.


 
Es ist sicher mehr als grenzwertig, heute mit solchen Symbolen und vor allem in diesem Kontext damit herumzulaufen. Das impliziert NS.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Ein vorsichtiger Umgang mit "Nazi"-Vorsilben wäre angebracht. Es sind Rechtsextreme in der Ukraine aktiv, für die man das als zutreffende Bezeichnung durchgehen lassen kann (auch wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass diese national-sozialistische Konzepte vertreten), aber es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe von Gruppen, denen gegenüber es schlicht eine Beleidigung darstellt.


 
So ist es.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja wie "sauber" unsere Medien arbeiten sieht man hier, ich poste es gerne nochmal:
> 
> Qualitätsjournalismus - Die Anstalt 29.04.2014 - die Bananenrepublik - YouTube


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiDlXxUO_ls Ab Minute 8:45 

Und das Schlusswort


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. Mai 2014)

das ist der klassiker schlecht hin,
wie dumm die MASSE eigentlich ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i3wv_Mc6k8


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nTXZtJO7Rc

Eine Einwohnerin von Slawjansk erläutert uns die Arbeitsmethoden der freien Medien der demokratischen Ukraine

"Ich möchte gerne Folgendes sagen. Wir sind ein Familienkinderheim und bei uns fotografierten die Italiener, welche kürzlich getötet wurden (Andrea Rocchelli). Vor Kurzem hat man auf ICTV die Kinder im Keller gezeigt. Man hat gesagt, dass sie sich vor den Separatisten verstecken würden und dass die Separatisten die Italiener getötet hätten. Ich möchte Ihnen sagen, dass das eine riesige Lüge ist, die unser Herz zerrissen hat, weil es nicht tragbar ist, sich Unwahrheiten anzuhören. Die Unwahrheit ist bei uns allgegenwärtig. (Es folgt Frage nach dem Sender) ICTV. ICTV hat das gezeigt. Alles wurde umgedreht. In Wirklichkeit haben sie gezeigt, wie wir uns davor verstecken, dass es vom Karatschun her ständig „hagelt“ (gemeint ist der Berg Karatschun bei Slawjansk und die dort positionierte Artillerie der ukrainischen Armee). Über uns wird ständig geschossen; auf Semenovka, auf Slawkurort, auf Vostotschny. Die Kinder haben Angst und wir verstecken sie im Keller. Die Reportage war darüber (oder hätte darüber sein sollen), wie die Menschen ihre Keller einrichten und NICHT darüber, dass wir uns vor der Landwehr verstecken."

EDIT:
Ich geb mir mal Mühe und versuche das ganze hier etwas aktuell zu halten, falls ich Zeit habe und es den Herrn Moderatoren recht ist.

UPDATE:
*Der gewählte ukrainische Präsident Pjotr Poroschenko hat mit US-Botschafter Geoffrey Pyatt den „Anti-Terror-Einsatz“ im Osten der Ukraine erörtert. Das erfuhr RIA Novosti am Donnerstag aus unterrichteter Quelle in Kiew.*

Gleich nach den Konsultationen in der US-Botschaft, die noch am Wahltag (25. Mai) stattfanden, habe Poroschenko in einer Beratung mit leitenden Repräsentanten der Militär- und Sicherheitsstrukturen ultimativ gefordert, das Territorium der Gebiete Donezk und Lugansk noch vor seiner (für den 7. Juni geplanten – Anm. der Redaktion) Amtseinführung zu „säubern“. Dabei sei auch die akzeptable Zahl der Toten genannt worden – 2.000, sagte der Gesprächspartner, der anonym bleiben wollte.
Pyatt habe Poroschenko zum Wahlsieg gratuliert und sich für aktivere Handlungen der Armee im Osten der Ukraine ausgesprochen. Für den Fall, dass die Zahl der Todesopfer dabei zu hoch sein sollte, habe der Amerikaner versichert, dass die USA den „negativen Effekt abfedern und die internationale Reaktion werden herunterspielen können“, hieß es.
Quelle: http://german.ruvr.ru/news/2014_05_...Tote-bei-Sondereinsatz-waren-akzeptabel-3846/


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2014)

Dann vergiss aber nicht die Banden zu erwähnen, die derzeit aus Russland in die Ukraine rübermachen:
The Wolves’ Hundred: Putin’s Russian Musclemen in Eastern Ukraine - TIME
NY Times - Russians Revealed Among Ukraine Fighters
Chechens join pro-Russians in battle for east Ukraine - FT.com


----------



## acc (30. Mai 2014)

du meinst die "banden", deren existenz selbst der ukrainische geheimdienst unlängst dementiert hat? du bist natürlich nicht allein, auch kerry kann mal wieder nicht anders und geht mit den gleichen lügen hausieren. besonders lustig ist, das kerry mit den einsatz von us-söldnern keinerlei probleme hat, nur die anderen dürfen mal wieder nicht. klassischer fall von doppelmoral, wie man es von "us-politikern" gewohnt ist.


----------



## Poulton (30. Mai 2014)

Der ukrainische Geheimdienst hat genau was wann dementiert? Der spricht nur davon, das es sich nicht um Tschetschenen, sondern um Abchasier handelt. Und Abchasien selbst unterhält ja beste Verbindungen zu Russland (welches auch nur eines der fünf Länder ist, welches es als Land anerkennt).


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Mai 2014)

Kiew droht Volksmilizen in Donezk mit


Spoiler






> Das Kommando der Militäroperation in der Ost-Ukraine hat die  Volksmilizen im umkämpften Donezk ultimativ zur Kapitulation  aufgefordert. Anderenfalls werden „Präzisions- und Spezialwaffen“ gegen  sie eingesetzt. Laut einem russischen Militärexperten hat Kiew keine  Präzisionswaffen und meint mit „Spezialwaffen“ offenbar  Mehrfachraketenwerfer.
> „Das Ultimatum wurde gestellt“, sagte Militärsprecher Wladislaw  Selesnjow am Dienstag in Kiew nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur Unian.  „Wer die Waffen niederlegt, dem garantiert das Kommando der  Anti-Terror-Operation Sicherheit.“ Wenn das Ultimatum nicht erfüllt  würde, würden die Stellungen der Volksmilizen und die von ihnen  kontrollierten Objekte mit „Präzisions- und Spezialwaffen“ angegriffen.  Einen konkreten Zeitpunkt nannte er nicht.
> Nach Angaben von General Jewgeni Buschunski, Ex-Chef der  Internationalen Verwaltung im russischen Verteidigungsministerium,  besitzt die ukrainische Armee keine Präzisionswaffen. „Sie meinen sehr  wahrscheinlich den Mehrfachraketenwerfer Grad,  den sie ironisch als Präzisionswaffen bezeichnen“, sagte der Militär zu  RIA Novosti. Das noch in der Sowjetunion entwickelte Grad-System kann  sowohl Soldaten als auch schwere Panzertechnik flächendeckend bekämpfen.  „Wenn sich das Militär dazu entscheidet, macht es alles dem Erdboden  gleich.“
> Die ukrainische Armee und Volksmilizen hatten sich am Montag  erbitterte Gefechte um den Flughafen Donezk geliefert. Die Bürgerwehr  berichtete von 100 Todesopfern. Die Kiew-treuen Truppen setzten  Hubschrauber und Gefechtsflugzeuge ein und konnten den Flughafen unter  ihre Kontrolle bringen. Die Zufahrten der Stadt werden weiter von  Anhängern der „Donezker Volksrepublik“ kontrolliert.





Janukowitsch macht Kiew und Westen für Gewalt im Osten der Ukraine verantwortlich | Im postsowjetischen Raum | RIA Novosti


Spoiler






> Der entmachtete ukrainische Präsident Viktor Janukowitsch hat Kiew  und die Führungen einiger „demokratischer Länder“, die im Februar ein  Dokument über die friedliche Beilegung der Krise unterzeichnet hatten, für den Tod ukrainischer Bürger im Südosten des Landes verantwortlich gemacht.
> „Warum erteilt die neue Macht immer noch verbrecherische Befehle,  Menschen unter Einsatz von schwerer Kampftechnik, Luftwaffe, Raketen und  Granatwerfern zu töten?“, fragte Janukowitsch in einer am Donnerstag in  der russischen Stadt Rostow am Don veröffentlichten Erklärung.  „Ukrainer sterben mit Billigung der Führer einiger demokratischer  Länder, die jetzt über Waffenlieferungen (an Kiew) zu verhandeln  begannen, statt die Gewalt zu verurteilen“, fuhr Janukowitsch fort.
> „Als radikale Extremisten am 18./20. Februar in Kiew Angehörige des  Milizsondertrupps ‚Berkut‘ bei lebendigem Leibe verbrannten, als auf  Milizionäre mit scharfer Munition geschossen wurde, warnten die Europäer  die damaligen Behörden immer wieder vor der Gewaltanwendung gegen die  Protestierer.“
> Die Fortsetzung der Strafoperation auch nach der Wahl des neuen  Präsidenten bezeichnete Janukowitsch als ein schlechtes Zeichen. „Die  Erwartungen der meisten Ukrainer haben sich nicht bewahrheitet. Die  vorgezogenen Wahlen sind vorbei. Die Menschen rechneten damit, dass die  neue Macht nun endlich Frieden bringt. Die meisten Ukrainer gingen davon  aus, dass die neuen Behörden die politische Krise überwinden werden.“
> „Es ist nun vollbracht! Der Präsident der Ukraine ist gewählt! Aber  die Euphorie ging in einen Schock über, als blutiges Gemetzel noch  intensiver wurde sowie Frieden und Stabilität nicht in Sicht sind. Wie  kann man die Präsidentenamtszeit mit einem solchen blutigen tödlichen  Feuerwerk beginnen, das nur Zorn und Verdammnis der Mütter auslöst, die  dem Leiden und Tod ihrer Kinder, Männer und Väter zusehen müssen… Es ist  unerträglich, den Hass wahrzunehmen, der in dem noch vor kurzem  friedlichen Land geschürt wird“, betonte Janukowitsch.





Ostukraine: Artilleriebeschuss von Slawjansk


Spoiler






> Die ukrainische Armee hat die Stadt Slawjansk im ostukrainischen  Gebiet Donezk unter Artilleriebeschuss genommen. Laut einem  Vor-Ort-Bericht von RIA Novosti sind Verletzte unter den Stadteinwohnern  zu beklagen.
> Am Mittwochmittag wurde ein Wohnviertel der Stadt von der Artillerie  heftig beschossen. Ein Geschoss traf den Innenhof einer Schule. Etwa  20Meter davon entfernt befindet sich ein Kindergarten. Vorerst gibt es  keine Angaben, ob Kinder verletzt wurden. Zwei Zivilisten bekamen  Geschosssplitter ab.
> Ukrainische Einsatzkräfte  haben nach eigenen Angaben eine Selbstfahrlafette vom Typ Nona  beschädigt, aus der Bürgermilizen die ukrainische Armee beschossen.  Diese Informationen wurden von der Volkswehr vorerst nicht bestätigt.
> Nach Angaben von Korrespondenten des russischen Fernsehens wurden  beim Beschuss von Slawjansk mindestens neun Ortseinwohner, darunter ein  vierjähriges Kind, verletzt.
> ...





Kiewer Justiz stempelt


Spoiler






> Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft der Ukraine hat die selbsternannten  Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk als „Terrororganisationen“  abgestempelt. „Die beiden sogenannten Republiken sind terroristische  Gebilde“, sagte Vize-Generalstaatsanwalt Nikolai Golomoscha am Freitag  dem TV-Sender 5 Kanal.
> Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft habe Belege dafür, dass Extremisten aus  den „Volksrepubliken“ finanziert werden. Finanzierungsquellen nannte  Golomoscha aber nicht. Zuvor hatte bereits Justizminister Pawel Petrenko  angekündigt, dass die „Volksrepubliken“ Donezk und Lugansk demnächst als Terrororganisationen eingestuft werden.






1,5 Millionen Terroristen - Männer, Frauen, Kinder, Alte, Behinderte?
Die Babys sind anscheind ganz besonders gefährlich! 

Russland darf *nicht* mal humanitäre Hilfe leisten!
Moskau will Ostukraine humanitäre Hilfe erweisen

... und der Westen duldet das Massenmorden! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. Mai 2014)

die EUSA steht über allem,
die darf alles


meine meinung:
bei der ganzen gehirnwäsche, der westlichen medien,
ist doch sowieso schon das meiste verloren.
wenn es so weiter geht wird es auf einen krieg hinaus laufen,
und das wird die eusa nicht überleben.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2014)

Eine Stadt mit Artillerie beschießen... Abgesehen, dass ich gegen diese Art der Kriegsführung bin, wäre das militärisch nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn man es mit einem Gegner zu tun hat, der Artillerie innerhalb einer Stadt platziert (selbst russische Staatsmedien nennen eine Selbstfahrlafette), dann kann es durchaus nötig sein, Objekte in einer Stadt unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Genauso einzelne Häuser, wenn sich darin schwer bewaffnete Gegner verschanzen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die hier euphemistisch "Volksfront" genannten Verbände der Separatisten Panzer, Anti-Luftraketen, RPGs und ähnliches einsetzen. Das ist kein Ansammlung von Demonstranten, unter die sich eine Handvoll Extremisten mit Pistolen verirrt hat, dass sind mittlerweile gut ausgerüstete Milizen. Es wurden bereits Hubschrauber-Abschüsse gemeldet und die Todeszahlen auf Regierungsseite entsprechen auch nicht ganz dem, was sich ergibt, wenn man mit Panzern gegen Pazifisten vorgeht.

Leider wird es schwer sein, ein Medium zu finden, dass objektiv berichtet, wieviele Schüsse auf welches Ziel mit welcher Präzision abgegeben werden.
Und das ist zumindest für mich die entscheidende Frage: Wen sehen die Regierungstruppen als Ziel und wieviel Kollateralschaden sind sie bereit, in Kauf zu nehmen, um gegen dieses Ziel vorzugehen? Aber bei einem paramilitärischen Gegner kann man nicht einmal nachträgliche Angaben wie "zivile" Opfer gebrauchen, schließlich bestehen die Milizen teilweise aus (ex-)Zivilisten


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider wird es schwer sein, ein Medium zu finden, dass objektiv berichtet, wieviele Schüsse auf welches Ziel mit welcher Präzision abgegeben werden.
> Und das ist zumindest für mich die entscheidende Frage: Wen sehen die Regierungstruppen als Ziel und wieviel Kollateralschaden sind sie bereit, in Kauf zu nehmen, um gegen dieses Ziel vorzugehen? Aber bei einem paramilitärischen Gegner kann man nicht einmal nachträgliche Angaben wie "zivile" Opfer gebrauchen, schließlich bestehen die Milizen teilweise aus (ex-)Zivilisten


 
Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach dass die Ukrainische Regierung eigentlich nur verlieren kann.
Greift sie härter durch und erweitert den Einsatz wird sie auch immer mehr Menschen treffen die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben.
Dann weiß ich nicht ob nicht aus dem Ausland neue Leute hinzukommen. Die Grenzen zu Russland werden ja kaum vom Ukrainischen Militär kontrolliert.
Interessant finde ich jedenfalls wie schnell die Milizen aufgerüstet haben.
Haben sie Ukrainische Militärbasen geplündert oder bekamen sie die Waffen aus anderer Quelle?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2014)

Oder sind es Waffen aus Sowjet Zeiten?


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit einem Gegner zu tun hat, der Artillerie innerhalb einer Stadt platziert (selbst russische Staatsmedien nennen eine Selbstfahrlafette), dann kann es durchaus nötig sein, Objekte in einer Stadt unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Genauso einzelne Häuser, wenn sich darin schwer bewaffnete Gegner verschanzen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die hier euphemistisch "Volksfront" genannten Verbände der Separatisten Panzer, Anti-Luftraketen, RPGs und ähnliches einsetzen. Das ist kein Ansammlung von Demonstranten, unter die sich eine Handvoll Extremisten mit Pistolen verirrt hat, dass sind mittlerweile gut ausgerüstete Milizen. Es wurden bereits Hubschrauber-Abschüsse gemeldet und die Todeszahlen auf Regierungsseite entsprechen auch nicht ganz dem, was sich ergibt, wenn man mit Panzern gegen Pazifisten vorgeht.
> 
> Leider wird es schwer sein, ein Medium zu finden, dass objektiv berichtet, wieviele Schüsse auf welches Ziel mit welcher Präzision abgegeben werden.
> Und das ist zumindest für mich die entscheidende Frage: Wen sehen die Regierungstruppen als Ziel und wieviel Kollateralschaden sind sie bereit, in Kauf zu nehmen, um gegen dieses Ziel vorzugehen? Aber bei einem paramilitärischen Gegner kann man nicht einmal nachträgliche Angaben wie "zivile" Opfer gebrauchen, schließlich bestehen die Milizen teilweise aus (ex-)Zivilisten


 
Das Problem ist, dass in dem Bericht steht: _Ukrainische Einsatzkräfte haben *nach eigenen Angaben* eine Selbstfahrlafette vom Typ Nona beschädigt, aus der Bürgermilizen die ukrainische Armee beschossen._ *Diese Informationen wurden von der Volkswehr vorerst nicht bestätigt.*

Zu den Waffen und dem Hubschrauberabschuss kann ich nur so viel sagen. Die Separatisten oder wie hier Volksfront genannt, nehmen sich einfach die Waffen von ihrem besiegten Feind. Die Waffen, die sie vorher hatten, stammen wirklich aus der Sowjetzeit und wurden von Kriegsveteranen einfach in Kellern als Andenken gebunkert. Selbst bei Spiegel TV wurde gezeigt, wie einer der Kämpfer davon berichtet hat. Auch haben sie ein paar alte BTRs entwendet. Aber das sind nicht wirklich Panzer... Anti-Luftraketen haben die keine, höchstens RPGs. Und bei einem Amateurvideo haben Augenzeugen berichtet, dass der Hubschrauber mit alten AKs runtergeholt wurde, weil er im Tiefflug war und das Feuer wahllos auf alles eröffnet hat was sich bewegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist meiner Meinung nach dass die Ukrainische Regierung eigentlich nur verlieren kann.
> Greift sie härter durch und erweitert den Einsatz wird sie auch immer mehr Menschen treffen die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben.



Tjo...
Hardliner unter sich würde ich mal sagen. Die Separatisten mit ihrem rein militärischen Vorgehen haben die ukrainische Regierung geradezu dazu aufgefordert, es ebenfalls erst gar nicht auf politischem Wege zu versuchen - die war aber umgekehrt auch nicht so schlau/willens, Gebiete nur zu sichern und ein paar Tage abzuwarten, bis die Separatisten international eindeutig als Angreifer betrachtet werden. Jetzt herrscht Bürgerkrieg zwischen zwei Parteien, die beide nie eine andere Option proklammiert haben, als den absoluten Sieg.
=> Ich sehe keinen Chancen für eine friedliche Einigung.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre allenfalls, dass die nicht-separatistische Bevölkerung vor Ort den Separatisten (die ja nach eigenen Angaben nur einige 1-2 Tausend Aktive sind) die Unterstützung entzieht, so dass dieser abtauchen müssen, ohne sich die Schmach einer offenen Niederlage zu geben. Aber wer verweigert jemandem in Anbetracht eines schweren MGs schon dessen Wünsche?



> Dann weiß ich nicht ob nicht aus dem Ausland neue Leute hinzukommen. Die Grenzen zu Russland werden ja kaum vom Ukrainischen Militär kontrolliert.



Wissen tut das niemand, aber in Anbetracht der immer wieder kehrenden Hinweise, der offenen Grenzen, der Sympathie in Russland und der zumindest im zivilen Bereich (Stichwort: Versorgung) vorhandenen Unterstützung würde ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich halten, dass einige Unterstützer und ggf. Söldner an den Kämpfen teilnehmen. Auf staatlicher Seite sieht es umgekehrt ja ähnlich aus. Kriminelle könnten die Situation auch nutzen, um für sich etwas rauszuschlagen. Interessanter wäre die Frage, in wie weit die russische Regierung beteiligt ist - aber da wird man wohl nie etwas zu erfahren. Die waren ja nicht einmal auf der Krim 



> Interessant finde ich jedenfalls wie schnell die Milizen aufgerüstet haben.
> Haben sie Ukrainische Militärbasen geplündert oder bekamen sie die Waffen aus anderer Quelle?


 
Sie haben zumindest Hauptquartiere von Polizei und Spezialeinheiten geplündert. Ob komplette Militärbasen dabei waren, weiß ich nicht - aber auf alle Fälle scheint die Armee in den Gebieten nicht mehr präsent gewesen zu sein. Ebenso möglich wären Deserteure (schließlich zieht sich die Abspaltung quer durch alle Gesellschaftsbereiche) oder Unterstützung von der Krim, wo man sich jede Menge ukrainische Waffen angeeignet hat.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => Ich sehe keinen Chancen für eine friedliche Einigung.


 
Sehe ich leider auch so.
Keine Seite ist bereit etwas auf diplomatischen Wege zu machen. Die Fronten sind zu hart geworden.
Also kann nur von außen neue diplomatische Vorstöße kommen. Ich hoffe dass Putin mal über seinen Schatten springt und das Desaster für das er mit verantwortlich ist -- und das eigentlich nicht in seinem Sinne sein kann -- gemeinsam mit der EU -- die ja in letzter Zeit auch nur noch herumpoltern -- wieder kittet. Sonst sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo...
> Hardliner unter sich würde ich mal sagen. Die Separatisten mit ihrem rein militärischen Vorgehen haben die ukrainische Regierung geradezu dazu aufgefordert, es ebenfalls erst gar nicht auf politischem Wege zu versuchen - die war aber umgekehrt auch nicht so schlau/willens, Gebiete nur zu sichern und ein paar Tage abzuwarten, *bis die Separatisten international eindeutig als Angreifer betrachtet werden.* Jetzt herrscht Bürgerkrieg zwischen zwei Parteien, die beide nie eine andere Option proklammiert haben, als den absoluten Sieg.


 
Das perverseste was ich seit Tagen gelesen habe! Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das perverseste was ich seit Tagen gelesen habe! Mir fehlen die Worte...


 
Nein absolut logisch. 
Wenn die Bevölkerung die Separatisten für Befreier hält wird sie jene unterstützen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2014)

Und es geht nicht nur um die Bevölkerung. Die Spearatisten haben sich willkürlich zu Herrschern über bestimmte Landesteile erklärt. Das sie dies mit militärischen Mitteln und ohne direkte Legitimation gemacht haben, ist hoch fragwürdig und hat sie international von vorneherein von allen isoliert, die sich keine direkten Profite erfhoffen. Da sie umgekehrt aber auch Rückhalt in einem gewissen Teil der Bevölkerung haben, sind international keineswegs per se als "Terroristen", etc. anerkannt, entsprechend kritisch ist die Wahl gewisser Mittel zu ihrer Bekämpfung anzusehen.
Hätte die ukrainische Regierung die umliegenden Gebiete nur gesichert und abgewartet, dass die Separatisten angreifen, anstatt selbst direkt in die Offensive zu gehen, dann hätten sie einiges mehr an Rückhalt und Unterstützung gefunden. Stattdessen haben sie sich in den Kampf mit einem unklaren Feind gestürzt. (Was selten sauber ausgeht und oft mit einer gewissen Sympathie für die "Verteidiger" endet. Egal ob Vietnahm oder Afhanistan1 oder Afghanistan2 oder Abschasien, Tschetschenien, Nordirland,... .)


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKZc13CXciU

*Kurze Interviews in Luhansk*

Frage: Wie ist Ihre Einstellung zur Verstärkung des "Anti-Terror-Einsatzes"?
Erste Frau: Negativ. Ich bin empört.
Frage: Warum?
Antwort: Wir sehen alles. Morde, Unstablilität. Zivilisten werden getötet. Lügen und Propaganda im Fernsehen. Ich rufe meine Freunde an und erfahre die Wahrheit. 
Zweite Frau: Sie richten gegen uns die Militärs, die Waffen... Sie sagen, wir seien Terroristen. Die Menschen stellen sich unbewaffnet den Panzern entgegen und sie werden zu Terroristen. Das ist falsch, meine ich.
Der erste Mann: Alle Menschen müssen aufwachen. Die meisten sind passiv. Das, was wir heute erleben, hat Russland vor 400 Jahren erlebt, als es den Befreiungskampf gegen Polen führte. Leider bleiben immer noch die meisten Menschen in Odessa, Luhansk und Donezk gleichgültig. Not lehrt beten. Die Not ist da. Unsere Brüder und Schwester werden getötet. Ich bin Gläubiger, und ich sage: Das ist der Krieg gegen unseren Glauben. Diesen Krieg gab es auch früher. Das ist aber der Kampf gegen Gott. Die Menschen haben Gott vergesen. Der Glauben schwindet. Ziel ist es, unseren Glauben zu zerstören und auf unserem Boden amerikanische Kultur anzupflanzen. Und die meisten sind immer noch gleichgültig. Meine Meinung ist, unser Glauben ist die beste Medizin für Seele und Körper.
Der zweite Mann: Das ist unglaublich, dass die Menschen getötet werden, nur weil sie andere Meinung haben. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Menschen mit einander sprechen sollten. Ich verstehe unsere Politiker nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wer von ihnen Recht hat, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber niemand darf die Menschen töten.
Frage: Was ist Ihre Spezialisierung?
Antwort: Ich bin Rettungsarzt, 40 Jahre Erfahrung. Jetzt bin ich Rentner. Wenn ich höre, dass irgendwo die Kinder getötet werden, dass Zivilisten getötet werden... Es spielt keine Rolle, wer getötet wird, Zivilisten oder Militärs! Hat jemand Kriegszustand verhängt? Wer hat diesen Krieg erklärt?! Hat jemand die Menschen gefragt, was sie wollen? Niemand will den Krieg. Wenn ich höre, sie würden eine Millionenstadt "säubern"... Wen wollen sie "säubern", etwa uns? Ich habe 40 Jahre im Rettungsdienst gearbeitet. Ich habe Tod und Schrecken gesehen. Es tut mir auch leid um die Mütter, die jetzt die Leichen ihrer Söhne bekommen, die zu uns gekommen sind, um Ukraine zu verteidigen. Ich habe so oft diese Tränen auf der Arbeit gesehen...Was machen wir alle? Leute, bitte bedenken Sie doch! Ich sehe keinen Ausweg, es wird noch mehr Opfer geben. Ich lege keine Hoffnungen auf Europa. Es hilft nur das Hoffen auf gesunden Menschenverstand. Ich vermute aber, es gibt keinen.
Der dritte Mann: Ich bin froh, dass es so ausgegangen ist und dass wir uns von der Ukraine trennen. Dieser "Anti-Terror-Einsatz" ist Faschismus. Wir werden es überleben. Und dann noch vielleicht nach Kiew gehen."

UPDATE:

*Der Kriegsminister - Wie Steinmeier den Frieden verrät*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4amkDtyFiM
Sehr gutes Video!


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Bevölkerung die Separatisten für Befreier hält wird sie jene unterstützen.


 
Nach der brutalen Vorgehensweise der 'us-krainischen' Armee ist das auch absolut verständlich.


----------



## xNeo92x (31. Mai 2014)

Die evakuierten Kinder aus der Stadt Slaviansk sind auf der Krim angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währenddessen kommt neue Unterstützung gegen den Faschismus.
(R.P.A.) "Russisch-Orthodoxe Army" Donbass
(Р.П.А.) "Русская Православная Армия" Донбасса




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem, original Aufnahmen, die hier nicht gezeigt werden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2tj36CXJi4

Und Slawjansk nach dem nächtlichen Beschuss der ukr. Armee heute.  Wie man sieht war das Ziel unter anderem die Telefonstation. Die Bevölkerung hat jetzt kein Kontakt mehr nach draußen und auch nicht unter sich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09Pf2SZLTQ8


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Die ganze Situation in der US-kraine ist doch völlig paradox.

Da werden die Separatisten/Rebellen international geächtet, weil sie angeblich gegen die us-krainische Verfassung und sogar gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen, und das brutale Vorgehen der Regierungstruppen wird sogar noch mit Waffen- und Truppenhilfen unterstützt.

In Syrien dreht man den Spieß einfach nach Bedarf um und unterstützt die Rebellen auch offiziell mit Waffen, um die unliebsame Regierung stürzen zu können.

Federführend ist in beiden Fällen - wer hätte das jetzt gedacht - die Regierung der USA.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Nach der brutalen Vorgehensweise der 'us-krainischen' Armee ist das auch absolut verständlich.


 
Das kann auch passieren, wenn die Regierung Bonbons werfen würden.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann auch passieren, wenn die Regierung Bonbons werfen würden.


 
Ja klar, Bonbons verstümmeln und töten auch Kinder.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2014)

Du hast den Sinn meiner Aussage nicht verstanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die evakuierten Kinder aus der Stadt Slaviansk sind auf der Krim angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Würdest du, wenn die Bilder nicht von dir stammen, dich bitte auf Links beschränken oder Quellen angeben?
Fremde Bilder in eigenem Namen hochladen stellt eine illegale Vervielfältigung dar. Auszügege hier zu posten kann vom Zitatrecht abgedeckt sein, aber gerade bei Bildern und/oder größeren Abschnitten z.B. fremder Artikel ist man mit Links auf der sichereren Seite.

(Davon abgesehen ist für Mitdiskutierende ggf. von Interesse, den Kontext nachvollziehen zu können. Ein allein stehende Bild "Kinder am Bahnhof" erzählt keine Geschichte)


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> (R.P.A.) "Russisch-Orthodoxe Army" Donbass


 Christliche Gotteskrieger also. Klerikalfaschismus in Reinform.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn meiner Aussage nicht verstanden.


 
Offensichtlich nicht. Wie war es denn gemeint?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2014)

Ich würde es so verstehen, dass es verdammt viele Gründe geben kann, warum jemand als "Befreier" betrachtet wird. Gewaltanwendung ist dabei nur ein, nicht seltener kleiner, Faktor von sehr vielen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Im Falle der US-kraine reden wir aber über massive Gewaltanwendung seitens der Regierungstruppen mit Hunderten von Toten und Verletzten.

Den Verantwortlichen ist das völlig egal, die gehen für ihre Ziele über Leichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Beleg für die sauber und "seriöse" Berichterstattung unserer Medien

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ed_NQJl4YM#t=274

Aber hey in Russland manipuliert die Presse, wurde unsere ja nie machen


----------



## xNeo92x (31. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würdest du, wenn die Bilder nicht von dir stammen, dich bitte auf Links beschränken oder Quellen angeben?
> Fremde Bilder in eigenem Namen hochladen stellt eine illegale Vervielfältigung dar. Auszügege hier zu posten kann vom Zitatrecht abgedeckt sein, aber gerade bei Bildern und/oder größeren Abschnitten z.B. fremder Artikel ist man mit Links auf der sichereren Seite.
> 
> (Davon abgesehen ist für Mitdiskutierende ggf. von Interesse, den Kontext nachvollziehen zu können. Ein allein stehende Bild "Kinder am Bahnhof" erzählt keine Geschichte)


 
Die Bilder stammen aus Facebook. 
Von hier: https://www.facebook.com/UnterstutztGunterGrassWasGesagtWerdenMuss
Und hier: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Antimaidan-deutsch-german-Antimaydan/442050632595993

Und es ist immerhin besser kurz zu sagen und mit Bildern zu zeigen, dass die Kinder wohlauf von dem Bombardement der faschistischen ukr. Armee entkommen konnte als es, wie in den deutschen Medien, gar nicht zu tun. 
Dafür ist der Thread meiner Meinung da. Für Informationsaustausch, denn die zensierten Medien hier nicht erbringen.

EDIT: Außerdem wurden die Bilder extra dafür gemacht, damit man sie vervielfältigt und der Welt zeigt, was wirklich passiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2014)

Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass Computec als Webseitenbetreiber gerne proaktiv darüber informiert wird, dass ein Bild zur freien Verbreitung gemacht wurde - denn die meisten werden es nicht. Und da potentiell alle Fotos, die zu diesem Thread passen könnten, auch in die Angebotspalette kommerzieller Nachrichten/-Fotodienste fallen, ist die nächste Klage nicht unbedingt weit weg und man muss darauf achten, was hier hochgeladen wird.


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass Computec als Webseitenbetreiber gerne proaktiv darüber informiert wird, dass ein Bild zur freien Verbreitung gemacht wurde - denn die meisten werden es nicht. Und da potentiell alle Fotos, die zu diesem Thread passen könnten, auch in die Angebotspalette kommerzieller Nachrichten/-Fotodienste fallen, ist die nächste Klage nicht unbedingt weit weg und man muss darauf achten, was hier hochgeladen wird.


 
Ok, ich werds jetzt immer dahinter schreiben. Kein Problem.

BTT:
*Die Kriegsverbrechen der letzten Tage:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFID8aNzvzo

Und noch ein gutes Video, das auf Facebook gepostet wurde:

*Die nicht okkupierte Krim*
"Dieses Video ist all denjenigen gewidmet, die denken, dass die Krim okkupiert sei. Alle, die glauben, dass hier Panzer herumführen und es nicht genug zu essen und trinken gebe - das ist eine Lüge!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRvXrgQ-59E


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. Juni 2014)

tagesschau verlegt Abschuss eines SYRISCHEN Hubschraubers in die UKRAINE || Propagandaschau - YouTube


----------



## acc (1. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der ukrainische Geheimdienst hat genau was wann dementiert? Der spricht nur davon, das es sich nicht um Tschetschenen, sondern um Abchasier handelt. Und Abchasien selbst unterhält ja beste Verbindungen zu Russland (welches auch nur eines der fünf Länder ist, welches es als Land anerkennt).


 

tut mir leid, das auf jede bekloppte lüge hereinfällst, die von der us-regierung kommt.  mit der wahrheit nehmen die es  garnicht so genau, besonders dann, wenn es ihren zielen widerspricht .


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> tagesschau verlegt Abschuss eines SYRISCHEN Hubschraubers in die UKRAINE || Propagandaschau - YouTube


 
Wenn die es weiter so treiben sehen wir bald Wiederholungen der Deutschen Wochenschau von der Einnahme der Krim  

Ne jetzt ernsthaft, die Nachrichten verwenden halt Archiv Material und wenn sie aus der Ukraine kein Video haben nehmen Sie halt etwas was ähnlich aussieht. Über mangelnde Kennzeichnung kann man streiten, aber Propaganda sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

Von mir aus können die sich da drüben fetzen, wie sie wollen. Das ist ein unnötiger Konflikt. Das Volk sollte ja entscheiden, wo sie hin wollen.

Aber die USA dürfen ja nirgendswo fehlen  Bestimmt wieder nur als "Konfliktlöser" ... haben sie auch damals die 2,5 Millionen (?) Zivilisten als Konfliktlösung getötet - wenn auch oft indirekt? Man hat ja Atombomben gesucht ... wenigstens haben sie sich entschuldigt 

Aber in dem Zeitalter, wo es schon Bio-Chemische-Waffen gibt, sollten die Kontrahenten nicht so unbedacht agieren. Es ist ja längst nicht mehr nur eine Sache zwischrn RUS und der Ukraine.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Juni 2014)

*Wieder unzählige Tote nach einem Angriff einer Sukhoi Su-25!*

ACHTUNG! Ab 18 und nichts für schwache Nerven!


Spoiler



Teil 1: 
18+
Teil 2: 
18+
Teil 3: 
18+
Teil 4: 
18+
Teil 5: 
18+
Teil 6: 
18+


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wieder unzählige Tote nach einem Angriff einer Sukhoi Su-25!
> 
> ACHTUNG! Ab 18 und nichts für schwache Nerven!
> * SPOILER *



Kannst du mir den Spoiler mal als PN senden?

Falls es ein Bild ist, einfach irgendwo hochladen und mir den Link senden ^^ Habe schon VIEL gesehen und bin deshalb extrem abgehärtet. Kann mit der App keine Spoiler sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2014)

Es sind (wie fast immer) Youtubelinks. Wenn die App keine Spoiler darstellt, kannst du im Zweifelsfall einfach das Anworten-Fenster öffnen und in den WYSIWYD-Editor wechseln, so dass du die URLs siehst.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WYSIWYD-Editor



In den Was-Editor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2014)

What-You-See-Is-What-You-Do (Gegenstück zu WYSIW-You-Get), d.h. du siehst den Text nicht formatiert, sondern mit Formatierungsbefehlen - und einen Spoiler dementsprechend als  "[spoiler]_*gespoilerter Text*_[/spoiler]".

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz bequem, aber die meisten Nutzer hier werden nicht noch einmal extra für mobile Nutzer posten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Juni 2014)

Gibt mal wieder ein interessantes Abbild der Verhältnisse in RU wieder:
Mechanismen der russischen Propagandamaschine: Die Putin-Show - Medien Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
Mal sehen, wann der erste hier aufschlägt und scchreibt, aber Zensur und Medienmanipulation gibt es "doch auch hier.."..


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Juni 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Gibt mal wieder ein interessantes Abbild der Verhältnisse in RU wieder:
> Mechanismen der russischen Propagandamaschine: Die Putin-Show - Medien Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
> Mal sehen, wann der erste hier aufschlägt und scchreibt, aber Zensur und Medienmanipulation gibt es "doch auch hier.."..


 


> Unablässig trommeln die russischen Journalisten immer dieselbe Botschaft: In Kiew hat sich eine faschistische Junta an die Macht geputscht; in der Ostukraine ist ein Genozid am russischen Volk im Gang; in Odessa ereignet sich ein neuer Holocaust; die EU errichtet gemeinsam mit der ukrainischen Regierung Konzentrationslager, in denen prorussische Aktivisten eingekerkert werden; orchestriert wird das Ganze vom «militärisch-industriellen Komplex» in den USA.



Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, was daran nicht stimmen sollte? Bis jetzt sehe ich das ganze fast jeden Tag auf Youtube und Facebook von Menschen, die das ganze mit Handys vor Ort aufnehmen.
Ansonsten keine Ahnung was die NZZ da für Nachrichten schaut, aber ich hab von den angesprochenen "gespielten" Nachrichten nichts gesehen. Ich schau auch nicht komplett den ganzen Tag die Nachrichten.
Und ich bestreite auch nicht, dass es dort Einfluss vom Staat gibt. Den gibt es überall. Aber er ist nicht in so einem großen Ausmaß wie hier. Hier haben ja sogar zwei Staaten Einfluss: USA und Deutschland.
Und abzustreiten braucht es auch keiner. Spätestens nach "Qualitätsjournalismus" von der Anstalt, sollte das jeder in Deutschland wissen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Trotzdem schaue ich mir lieber deutsches öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen an als die Staatssender in Russland.
Und in Deutschland hast du dank Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit eben die Möglichkeit dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Das ist in Ländern wie Russland nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass es in Russland eine Sendung wie "die Anstalt" gibt.
Oder die "heute show".


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. Juni 2014)

Pfff, freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland? Leider nicht............


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Pfff, freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland? Leider nicht............


 
aha


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Pfff, freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland? Leider nicht............


 
Wo denn nicht?

[auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt. Ich weiß. Aber interessiert mich halt]


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Pfff, freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland? Leider nicht............


Hat ja nicht lange gedauert..

Andere Frage, *was* möchtest du denn gerne *sagen dürfen*, was du *nicht* darfst ? (und das ist keine "Godwins Law" zentrierte Fragestellung , prophylaktisch..)


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juni 2014)

Man muss sich doch nur die ganze Debatte um die zwei Bücher von Herrn Sarazin (ungeachtet ob man dessen Meinung teilt oder nicht) anschauen.

Die Debatte um die Volksabstimmungen in der Schweiz.

Auch die akutelle "Berichterstattung" über die AFD, zeigt es sehr deutlich.

Wenn man als Person, Partei oder Institution von der "Mainstreammeinung" (ein dummes Wort ich weiß, aber besser kann ich es nicht umschreiben), abweicht, dann beginnt eine Hexenjadg in Deutschlands Medienwelt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nur die ganze Debatte um die zwei Bücher von Herrn Sarazin (ungeachtet ob man dessen Meinung teilt oder nicht) anschauen.



Wieso?
Dass auch die SPD einen Vollpfosten in den eigenen Reihen hat und das von den Talkshows hochgekocht wurde weils mehr Einschaltquote bringt als über die Gesundheitsreform zu diskutieren? 
Ist doch nichts neues.
Mit sinnfreier Propaganda und Stammtisch Gelabere -- siehe PKW Maut für Ausländer bei der CSU -- kannst du eben die Massen in Bewegung setzen. Das klappt überall auf der Welt.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem schaue ich mir lieber deutsches öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen an als die Staatssender in Russland.
> Und in Deutschland hast du dank Meinungsfreiheit und Pressefreiheit eben die Möglichkeit dir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Das ist in Ländern wie Russland nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.


Und die öffentlich rechtlichen sind keine Staatssender? Das ich nicht lache!
Natürlich gibt es dort Meinungsfreiheit. Nur wenn du diese bekundest, darfst du nicht rechtswidrig handeln. Oder darf ich in Deutschland genau so wie Pussy Riot halbnackt auf ein Altar steigen und da drauf vor allen rumtanzen und schreien?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass es in Russland eine Sendung wie "die Anstalt" gibt.
> Oder die "heute show".


 
Doch die gibt es. Definitiv! Ich hab auch schon mehrere davon gesehen. Komme grad nicht auf die Namen, aber wenn ich Zuhause bin, kann ich die suchen und posten. Nur wirds alls Nachweiß sowieso nix bringen, weil du davon kein Wort verstehen wirst.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2014)

@Kaaruzo
Aber gerade das zeigt doch, wie frei wir hier unsere Meinung äußern dürfen.
Herr Sarazin hat zwei Bücher geschrieben, deren Meinung man sich anschließt oder eben nicht.....und er hat sie nicht nur geschrieben, er durfte sie auch veröffentlichen und wurde nicht zensiert.
Genauso dürfen auch sämtliche Medien über die Bücher berichten, und wiederum ihre meinung äußern. Ob die "Hexenjagd" Herrn Sarazin geschadet hat, würde ich auch eher in Frage stellen --> schlechte Presse für ein Produkt, kann auch mal besser sein als gar Keine.

Genauso kannst du sagen, dass du die meinung der AFD vertrittst.....oder eben nicht.

Schau dir mal andere Länder an, in denen Oppositionelle in Kerker gesperrt werden, wo selbst das Internet zensiert wird, oder eine Frau erhängt werden soll weil ihr Mann einem anderen Glauben angehört!

Zum Beispiel Pussy Riot:

Nein die würden vermutlich auch hier eine Anzeige bekommen, und müssten vermutlich ein Bußgeld zahlen.
Aber sie werden nicht in ein sibirisches Arbeitslager geschickt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, was daran nicht stimmen sollte? Bis jetzt sehe ich das ganze fast jeden Tag auf Youtube und Facebook von Menschen, die das ganze mit Handys vor Ort aufnehmen.



Schwer zu glauben.
"faschistische Junta", "geputscht", "Genozid", "Holocaust", "Konzentrationslager", "eingekerkert", "militärisch-industrieller Komplex", "die EU", "in den USA" (also quasi alle Vorwürfe im von dir zitierten Abschnitt) sind bei weitem zu komplex und zu groß (räumlich und/oder zeitlich), als dass man sie direkt filmen könnte. Somit ist es unmöglich, dass du das auf Youtube siehst. Vielleicht siehst du die Festnahme einer Person. Aber du siehst, nicht, dass die Festnehmenden von den USA gesteuert werden und der Festgenomme zusammen mit 100.000den anderen in ein von der EU gebautes Vernichtungslager gebracht wird. Und zwischen diesen beiden Aussagen liegt dann doch ein kleiner Unterschied. (Nämlich der Unterschied zwischen alltäglicher Polizeiarbeit in sämtlichen, auch demokratisch-liberalen, Staaten der Welt und dem Dritten Reich.)
Selbst ein paar Dutzend derartige Videos geben in der Summe immer noch keine nenneswerte Anzahl an Personen, die geläufigen Behauptungen zum Umfange diverser Aktionen belegen könnten - und sie geben erst recht keine Infos über die Hintergründe und folgende Handlungen. Diese Informationen, die zwingend nötig sind, um Aussagen zu treffen, die über "es gibt Kämpfe, bei denen in Einzelfällen folgendes passiert" hinausgehen, können allenfalls recherchierende Journalisten und unabhängige Beobachter liefern.
Aber die findest du nicht auf Youtube und Facebook bzw. bei denjenigen, die du nur da findest, wird es schwer bis unmöglich sein, nachzuvollziehen, ob sie seriös sind. Ein Video ist schließlich schnell gefälscht - und in einem Konflikt, in dem hunderte bis tausende Menschen ihr Leben für die eine oder andere Seite riskieren würden, findest du ein vielfaches mehr an Menschen, die bereit sind, ihre Ansichten mit gefälschten/uminterpretiertem Material zu verbreiten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo denn nicht?
> 
> [auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt. Ich weiß. Aber interessiert mich halt]


 
Dann mach einen Thread auf? (oder, wenn du nur eine Antwort und nicht weiter disktuieren willst: Nimm PNs)


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und die öffentlich rechtlichen sind keine Staatssender? Das ich nicht lache!
> Natürlich gibt es dort Meinungsfreiheit. Nur wenn du diese bekundest, darfst du nicht rechtswidrig handeln. Oder darf ich in Deutschland genau so wie Pussy Riot halbnackt auf ein Altar steigen und da drauf vor allen rumtanzen und schreien?


 
Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sind unabhängige Sender mit einer freien Berichterstattung.
Der große Kritikpunkt ist dass Politiker im Aufsichtsrat der Sender sitzen wo sie eigentlich nicht hingehören.
Aber sonst halte ich die öffentlich rechtlichen schon für unabhängig. Zumindest unabhängiger als z.B. die rein privat finanzierten Sender der USA oder das russische Staatsfernsehen.

Aber das ist dann wieder eine Thematik für einen neuen Thread wie unabhängig die Berichterstattung tatsächlich ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sind unabhängige Sender mit einer freien Berichterstattung.
> Der große Kritikpunkt ist dass Politiker im Aufsichtsrat der Sender sitzen wo sie eigentlich nicht hingehören.
> Aber sonst halte ich die öffentlich rechtlichen schon für unabhängig. Zumindest unabhängiger als z.B. die rein privat finanzierten Sender der USA oder das russische Staatsfernsehen.
> 
> Aber das ist dann wieder eine Thematik für einen neuen Thread wie unabhängig die Berichterstattung tatsächlich ist.


 
Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie du dir selbst widersprichst? Da sitzen Politiker drin, aber sonst sind die Sender unabhängig...ja nee is klar.
Tue mir bitte den Gefallen und guck dir diese Seite zur heutigen Berichterstattung an. Nur diesen einen Gefallen, bitte!
Hinter der Fichte: ARD/ZDF: Kein Terror, keine Zivilisten in Lugansk


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2014)

Versteh den Link nicht ganz.
Man hört doch ständig auch von westichen/deutschen Medien das es zivile Opfer gibt. Der zitierte focus, zitiert ebenfalls nur die staatlichen-ukrianischen Pressemeldungen....wenn sie keinen Redakteur in der Nähe haben, was sollen sie denn machen. Hauptaussage sollte ja sein, dass es luftangriffe gibt.
Und immer die gleichen "goebbels-propaganda"-Sprüche können sie sich auch sparen ....bei solchen Vergleichen geht mir die Hutschnur hoch, wäre das damalige Regime noch heute an der Macht (was es gott sei dank nicht ist!).....naja lassen wir das.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> [...]



Nicht schon wieder dieser Failblog. In diesem "Blog" wird öfters Jubelstunde für Holocaustleugner gemacht, selbst ohne diese wird der Holocaust dort gerne mal relativiert und behauptet, das die Juden ja selbst daran Schuld seien, etc. Auch sonst findet sich dort allerhand Schwachsinn: Angefangen von unseren angeblich "_verjudeten_" bzw. "_zionistisch_" beinflussten "_Systemmedien_", "_zionistische nazis_", über der angeblich nicht vorhandenen Souveränität Deutschlands und sonstigem Käse, der, wenn man den Betreiber des Blogs ausfindig machen würde, ihm wahrscheinlich eine Verurteilung wegen Volksverhetzung einbringen könnte.


Ab auf die Ignore...

Edit: Da hier ja gerne und oft ein Bild auftaucht, wo Jazenjuk angeblich den Hitlergruß macht: Fake. Siehe auch: ab 25:56 bis 26:30
Jazenuk hat in die Menge gewunken und nachweislich keinen Hitlergruß gemacht. Das ganze wurde auf einer Demonstration der (damals) drei Oppositionsparteien am 12. April 2013 in Charkow aufgenommen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Versteh den Link nicht ganz.
> Man hört doch ständig auch von westichen/deutschen Medien das es zivile Opfer gibt. Der zitierte focus, zitiert ebenfalls nur die staatlichen-ukrianischen Pressemeldungen....wenn sie keinen Redakteur in der Nähe haben, was sollen sie denn machen. Hauptaussage sollte ja sein, dass es luftangriffe gibt.
> Und immer die gleichen *"goebbels-propaganda"-Sprüche* können sie sich auch sparen ....bei solchen Vergleichen geht mir die Hutschnur hoch, wäre das damalige Regime noch heute an der Macht (was es gott sei dank nicht ist!).....naja lassen wir das.


 
Ging dir auch die Hutschnur hoch, als einige westlische Politiker Putin mit Hitler betitelt haben?
Fidel Castro bezeichnete die Nato als Nazis und Faschisten,
Berlosconi bezeichnete die Deutschen als Nazis und Holocaustleugner ....

Welche Vergleiche wären denn für dich passend für die Situation in der Ukraine?

Wenn ich daran denke, wer Bandera war, welche Rolle er beim Holocaust als Verbündeter der Nazis hatte, wieviel tot er über die Menschen gebracht hat...,
dass aus den veröffentlichen CIA-Akten klar hervorgeht, wie verstärkt CIA und BND auf die Förderung faschistischer Tendenzen in der Ukraine gebaut und sie unterstützt haben, ...  nur weil es der UdSSR hätte schaden können..., dass unser BND jahrelang eng mit Bandera zusammengearbeitet hat...,
wer alles in der Ukrainischen Regierung Banderaanhänger ist oder jahrelang mit ihnen symphatisiert,
wie in der Westukraine der "Held" Bandera in der Schule gelehrt wird,
wie die Kommunistische Partei in der Ukraine verfolgt und verboten wird,
dass Timoschenko alle Russen tot sehen will, dass der Russenhass nicht nur von der Ukraine gefördert wird, sondern all unsere Medien so berichten...
dass der Bruch zwischen Ost- und Westukraine entstand, weil durch den "Kindergeburtstag  auf den Maidan" in Kiew die Rechten/Nazis/Banderas/Faschisten an die Macht kamen und sofort die Russische Sprache verbieten wollten und die Ostukrainer damit Probleme hatten...
wie Janukowitsch öffentlich dafür verurteilt wurde, dass er nach wochenlangen passiver Verhalten seiner Polizei, dann doch auf Bewaffnete Demonstranten schießen lies und nun von der Kiewer Regierung nicht nur Artellerie sondern auch Luftangriffe auf die eigene Bevölkerung geflogen werden, dass die seperatischen Städte von der ukrainischen Armee umstellt sind, was einem Getto doch sehr nahe kommt und westliche Medien das in  Ordung finden...
die Vorfälle in Odessa und das Steinmeyer dort keinen Kranz für die Toten niederlegen dürfte ....,
Demonstrationsverbote für Pro-Russen
immer noch keine Entwaffnung der* Rechten* in der Ukraine, stattdessen rekrutieren sie für das Sonderbatallion Donbass

In Deutschland kam die Judenverfolgung auch nicht über Nacht.
Die Propaganda gegen die Russen läuft auf Hochtouren!


*und alles nicht wahr sondern nur 






			"goebbels-propaganda"-Sprüche
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 ?????*

Hitler wollte Deutschland zum mächtigsten Land der Welt machen ...
Hitler wollte den Reichtum der Juden ...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie du dir selbst widersprichst? Da sitzen Politiker drin, aber sonst sind die Sender unabhängig...ja nee is klar.


 
Ich habe doch kritisiert dass Politiker in den Aufsichtsgrämien sitzen. Trotzdem halte ich das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen in Deutschland für unabhängig als das rein private US Amerikanische Fernsehen oder das russische Fernsehen.

Aber das ist wie gesagt ein Thema das auch einen neuen Thread ausfüllen könnte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Zum Beispiel Pussy Riot:
> 
> Nein die würden vermutlich auch hier eine Anzeige bekommen, und müssten vermutlich ein Bußgeld zahlen.
> Aber sie werden nicht in ein sibirisches Arbeitslager geschickt!


 
Was soll eigentlich an einem ARbeitslager verkehrt sein? Das sind kriminelle, die (vermutlich zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben) als Strafe Arbeit leisten müssen. Genau so sollte Strafe auch sein. Nicht so einen bezahlten Urlaub, wie unsere Gefägnisse.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sind unabhängige Sender mit einer freien Berichterstattung.
> Der große Kritikpunkt ist dass Politiker im Aufsichtsrat der Sender sitzen wo sie eigentlich nicht hingehören.
> Aber sonst halte ich die öffentlich rechtlichen schon für unabhängig. Zumindest unabhängiger als z.B. die rein privat finanzierten Sender der USA oder das russische Staatsfernsehen.
> 
> Aber das ist dann wieder eine Thematik für einen neuen Thread wie unabhängig die Berichterstattung tatsächlich ist.


 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe doch kritisiert dass Politiker in den Aufsichtsgrämien sitzen. Trotzdem halte ich das öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen in Deutschland für unabhängig als das rein private US Amerikanische Fernsehen oder das russische Fernsehen.
> 
> Aber das ist wie gesagt ein Thema das auch einen neuen Thread ausfüllen könnte.


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ed_NQJl4YM#t=274

Da hast du deine "seriöse" Berichterstattung von unseren öffentlich-rechtlichen.

Na zum Glück gibt es nur Propaganda in Russland und nicht hier


----------



## Best11163 (3. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich an einem ARbeitslager verkehrt sein? Das sind kriminelle, die (vermutlich zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben) als Strafe Arbeit leisten müssen. Genau so sollte Strafe auch sein. Nicht so einen bezahlten Urlaub, wie unsere Gefägnisse.



Ja lasst uns wieder äKonzentrationslager einführen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich an einem ARbeitslager verkehrt sein?


Ich bin heilfroh das die Ausgestaltung des Strafrechts hierzulande den Leuten vorbehalten ist und hoffentlich auch bleibt, die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben und in eine sachgerechte Behandlung strafbaren Handelns zu investieren sowie der anschließenden Rehabitilation. Wer sich ein postmodernes Mittelalter oder Big Business im Strafvollzug wünscht, der kann ja gerne in die Länder auswandern, in denen das üblich ist.

Achja: Eine Arbeitspflicht besteht auch in Deutschland: §41 Arbeitspflicht - StVollzG - Einzelnorm

Aber was hat das noch mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ed_NQJl4YM#t=274
> 
> Da hast du deine "seriöse" Berichterstattung von unseren öffentlich-rechtlichen.
> 
> Na zum Glück gibt es nur Propaganda in Russland und nicht hier


 
Ja. Youtube Videos sind natürlich absolut seriös, immer neutral, investigativ ermittelt und entziehen sich jeder Kritik.


----------



## acc (3. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sind unabhängige Sender mit einer freien Berichterstattung.



theoretisch ja, praktisch eben nicht. solange transatlantiker-clowns wie cleber, roth etc. ihren einfluss nutzen können, kriegt man im ör nur nato-propaganda zu gesicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> wie die Kommunistische Partei in der Ukraine verfolgt und verboten wird,



Du wirst uns sicher ganz schnell noch erleutern, was du meinst, wenn du behauptest, dass eine Partei "verfolgt und verboten wird", deren Vorsitzender kürzlich erst 1,5% erzielt hat - obwohl eine verboten Partei ja gar keinen Kandidaten hätte antreten lassen können?



> dass Timoschenko alle Russen tot sehen will



Auch hierzu würde mich mal eine gesicherteQuelle interessieren.
Bislang ist nur bekannt, dass sie Putin gerne umlegen würde. (Was sicherlich eine sehr diskutable Einstellung bei einer möchtegern Politikerin ist, aber rein gar nichts mit den Genozidibestreben zu tun hast, die du hier unterstellst)



> dass der Bruch zwischen Ost- und Westukraine entstand, weil durch den "Kindergeburtstag  auf den Maidan" in Kiew die Rechten/Nazis/Banderas/Faschisten an die Macht kamen und sofort die Russische Sprache verbieten wollten und die Ostukrainer damit Probleme hatten...



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die, die in Kiew an der Macht waren/sind (imho keine Nazis - aber so inflationär, wie der Begriff hier gebraucht wird, stellt sich überhaupt die Frage, ob du nicht nur beleidigen willst) haben ganz offensichtlich mehrheitlich nicht die russische Sprache verbieten wollen, sonst hätten sie das nämlich gemacht. Nicht einmal ein Antrag einer Minderheit, sie nicht mehr als Amtssprache zu führen, hatte Erfolg.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich an einem ARbeitslager verkehrt sein? Das sind kriminelle, die (vermutlich zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben) als Strafe Arbeit leisten müssen. Genau so sollte Strafe auch sein. Nicht so einen bezahlten Urlaub, wie unsere Gefägnisse.



Welche Strafformen man für welche Kriminellen befürwortet, wäre ein eigenes Thema, aber Fakt ist, dass politische Meinungsäußerung in einer Demokratie typischerweise keine kriminelle Handlung ist, sondern selbst bei starker Störung als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet wird.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dass Timoschenko alle Russen tot sehen will
> ...


 
Das scheint in dem abgehörten Telefongespräch zwischen Timoschenko und Schufritsch der Fall zu sein und wurde von Timoschenko auch weitestgehend bestätigt:

Timoschenko-Telefonat: Putin in die Stirn schießen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

und

Krise in der Ukraine: Timoschenko: Böse Worte gegen Putin - heute-Nachrichten

Darin brachte sie zum Ausdruck, dass die in der Ukraine vebliebenen Russen mit Atomwaffen ausgelöscht werden sollten (Konjunktiv).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2014)

Wie du unschwer in deinen eigenen Links lesen kannst, wird die Sache mit den Atomwaffen bestritten (wobei sogar die bestrittene Fassung auf Russen in der Ukraine beschränkt ist, während schlumpfi13 von Russen in ihrer Gesamtheit spricht) und afaik kamen da auch keine Belege mehr nach. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass es selbst bei massivem Russenhass schwachsinnig wäre, Atomwaffen sind nunmal Kollateralschaden-trächtig)


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Juni 2014)

Der Mitschnitt beinhaltet eben auch diese besagte Passage, auch wenn Timoschenko dort von einer 'Montage' spricht. Da stehen Fakten gegen ihre Aussage.

So dürfte eine Bemerkung, wie "Ich werde die ganze Welt (gegen Russland) erheben, sobald ich es kann, damit - verdammt - *von Russland nicht einmal ein verbranntes Feld übrig bleibt*." (Zitat heute.de, siehe obigen Link), ebenfalls Timoschenkos Einstellung gegenüber *allen* Russen aufzeigen.

Die Verdachtsmomente gegen Timoschenko sind also völlig ausreichend, um Timoschenkos Russenhass zu dokumentieren.

Dass der Einsatz von Atomwaffen kaum ernst gemeint war bzw. wörtlich zu nehmen ist, ändert an der Einstellung dieser 'Dame' wohl nichts.

Würde man ihr einen roten Knopf vorsetzen, der die gleiche Aufgabe mit sofortiger Wirkung erfüllen würde, ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass sie die Kollateralschäden nicht in Kauf nehmem würde.

Und in der Welt der milliardenschweren Olligarchen ist mittlerweile alles möglich. Zumal es in einem annähernd rechtsfreien Raum, wie es prinzipiell das gesamte Gebiet der zerfallenen UDSSR darstellt, an jeder Straßenecke Waffen und Ausrüstung aus ehemaligen Armeebeständen zu kaufen gibt.

Mit viel Geld schließt dies sogar Atom-, Bio- und Chemiewaffen mit ein.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2014)

Jeder Einsatz einer Atomwaffe und sei sie auch noch so klein würde alles zerstören. 
Was bringt es da noch zurück zu schießen? 

Über den Einsatz von Atomwaffen darf man nichtmal nachdenken.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Juni 2014)

@ruyven_macaran
Wie man an meinem letzten Beitrag unschwer erkennen konnte, habe ich zu  den von dir angesprochenen Punkten keine Feststellungen getroffen,  sondern nur hier in diesem Thread geschriebene Beiträge und Themen  angesprochen, gebündelt und*  nachgefragt*, ob alles nur "Göbbels-Propaganda" ist oder doch die Wahrheit....
Die von mir verwendeten angesprochenen Themen wurden in diesem Thread  mit Quellen nachgewiesen, darüber diskutiert und anerkannt/akzeptiert.
Ich verzichtete deshalb auf erneute Quellenangaben, da Spam hier nicht gern gesehen wird.



> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ukraine: Turtschinow fordert von Justizministerium sofortiges Verbot der KP | Politik | RIA Novosti
31.05.2014: »Unter Poroschenko nimmt die Konfrontation noch zu« (Tageszeitung junge Welt)
Kiewer Putschisten wollen die kommunistische Partei verbieten « DKP-Nachrichtenportal
11.04.2014: Hatz auf Kommunisten (Tageszeitung junge Welt)

*Zitat Wikipedia : Kommunistische Partei der Ukraine*
"Nach der Absetzung von Präsident Janukowytsch im Februar 2014 wurde die KPU Ziel von Angriffen durch Unterstützer des Euromaidan. Die Parteizentrale in Kiew war zeitweise besetzt, andere Büros der Partei wurden verwüstet oder mit Molotowcocktails in Brand gesetzt. Die Abgeordneten der KPU in der Werchowna Rada wurden teilweise bedroht und unter Druck gesetzt.[2][3] In einer am 27. Februar 2014 angenommenen Resolution verurteilte das Europäische Parlament den Angriff auf den Sitz der KPU.[4]   Am 10. April wurde die Parteizentrale auf gerichtlichen Beschluss von   den Besetzern geräumt, dabei wurden die Räume in Brand gesetzt.[5]   Am 6. Mai 2014 wurde die Fraktion der KPU von der Sitzung der  Werchowna  Rada ausgeschlossen, da sie angeblich den Separatismus in der   Ostukraine unterstütze.[6]"




> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zu Timoschenko - Im abgehörten Telefonat spricht sie nicht nur von den  ukrainischen Russen sondern auch von den Russen Russlands!
Ich verstehe nicht, was an "Russen der Ukraine tot sehen zu wollen"  weniger verwerflich ist, als an "alle Russen in ihrer Gesamtheit tot  sehen zu wollen"????
Sind die Russen in der Ukraine - Russen/Menschen 2. Klasse?
Abgehörtes Telefonat - Timoschenko will 8 Millionen Russen in der Ukraine atomar auslöschen - YouTube

*Timoschenko nennt Verbrennung von Menschen in Odessa*
*KIEW, 03. Mai (RIA Novosti).*

Die ukrainische Ex-Regierungschefin und Präsidentenkandidatin Julia   Timoschenko hat die Verbrennung von Menschen in Odessa als „*Schutz  administrativer Gebäude*“ und den Überfall der Radikalen auf ein  Anti-Maidan-Lager als „friedliche Demonstration“ bezeichnet. „In Odessa   konnten wir durchhalten und uns verteidigen, weil Stadtbewohner uns   halfen, als eine friedliche proukrainische Demonstration überfallen   worden war. Wir konnten auch administrative Gebäude schützen“, sagte   Timoschenko am Samstag nach Angaben ihrer Vaterlandspartei. Die bei   einem Brand im Gewerkschaftshaus ums Leben gekommenen friedlichen   Menschen bezeichnete sie als „Angehörige von Diversionstruppen, die   gekommen waren, um Einwohner von Odessa zu töten“.
 Am Freitagabend hatten die Radikalen aus dem sogenannten Rechten   Sektor einige Dutzend Anhänger der Föderalisierung in der Ukraine im   Gewerkschaftshaus von Odessa blockiert und mit Molotow-Cocktails   beworfen  (Fotostrecke>>).    Rund 40 Menschen starben in den Flammen oder beim Sprung aus dem   Gebäude. Insgesamt kamen bei den Ausschreitungen in Odessa 46 Menschen   ums Leben.


> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du liegst falsch mit "keine Nazis".
Es wurde in der Ukraine ein neuer Präsident aber keine neue Regierung gewählt.
Swoboda ist immer noch in der Regierung.

*Zitat von Wikipedia :* Allukrainische Vereinigung
"Die *Allukrainische Vereinigung „Swoboda“* (ukrainisch Всеукраїнське об'єднання «Свобода» http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8a/Loudspeaker.svg/12px-Loudspeaker.svg.png listen?/i, deutsch kurz _Freiheit_) ist eine ukrainische rechtspopulistische und radikal nationalistische[2][3] Partei, abzielend auf eine ukrainische ethnische Identität.[4] Sie beruft sich ausdrücklich auf Stepan Bandera und die ukrainische Partisanenarmee UPA.[5] Ihr Parteivorsitzender ist Oleh Tjahnybok.
 Die Partei wird verschiedentlich auch als rechtsextrem,[6][7][8][9][10] faschistisch[11][12] oder neonazistisch[13][14][15] und antisemitisch[16][17][18] eingeordnet
.... Im Mai 2013 stufte der Jüdische Weltkongress Swoboda als neonazistisch ein und forderte ein Verbot der Partei..."

Ukrainische Nazis wollen Russen auslöschen und EuropaRat verurteilt Russland - YouTube
Bundestag Gysi redet Klartext über ukrainische Faschisten, Swoboda, Tjahnybok & co - YouTube


Ich denke, wenn die Faktenlage so eindeutig ist und auch deutsche Politiker sie so im Bundestag bezeichnen dürfen, habe ich auch das Recht diese Bezeichnungen ebenfalls  verwenden zu dürfen. 


Krim-Krise: Ukraine verzichtet auf umstrittenes Sprachengesetz


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Ja lasst uns wieder äKonzentrationslager einführen.



Wer redet den hier von Konzentrationslagern? Der Unterschied zwischen einem Arbeitslager im heutigen Russland und einem Konzentrationslager, sollten wohl bekannt sein.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin heilfroh das die Ausgestaltung des Strafrechts hierzulande den Leuten vorbehalten ist und hoffentlich auch bleibt, die noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben und in eine sachgerechte Behandlung strafbaren Handelns zu investieren sowie der anschließenden Rehabitilation. Wer sich ein postmodernes Mittelalter oder Big Business im Strafvollzug wünscht, der kann ja gerne in die Länder auswandern, in denen das üblich ist.



Warum heißt das eigentlich "Strafe"? Vielleicht weil es eine Strafe sein soll? 

Es wäre ja schon ein Anfang, wenn unser Strafkatalog mal ausgeschöpft wird und nicht immer Bewährungsstrafen verhängt werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Youtube Videos sind natürlich absolut seriös, immer neutral, investigativ ermittelt und entziehen sich jeder Kritik.


 
Wie das Video beweist, die von dir so hoch gelobten öffentlich rechtlichen Sender ja auch  

Warum also sind yt videos per se schlecht und unsere Medien per se gut?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Strafformen man für welche Kriminellen befürwortet, wäre ein eigenes Thema, aber Fakt ist, dass politische Meinungsäußerung in einer Demokratie typischerweise keine kriminelle Handlung ist, sondern selbst bei starker Störung als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet wird.



Politische Meinungsäußerung? Das was "Muschi-Krawall" da in der Kirche gemacht hat, ist keine Meinungsäußerung sondern eine strafbare Handlung (das wäre es übrigens auch in Deutschland).

Dafür sind sie zurecht veruteilt worden.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Politische Meinungsäußerung? Das was "Muschi-Krawall" da in der Kirche gemacht hat, ist keine Meinungsäußerung sondern eine *strafbare Handlung (das wäre es übrigens auch in Deutschland)*.
> 
> Dafür sind sie zurecht veruteilt worden.


 
Geh in eine Kirche, und brüll/singe was du gerne möchtest (Wir sind ein Vasallenstaat, gelenkt von Zionisten......Merkel ist hässlich etc.pp), damit machst du dich in Deutschland theoretisch (siehe berens comment) strafbar, aber kein SA wird es weiter verfolgen.....und wenn doch findet man keinen Richter, der eine Gefängnisstrafe verhängt.
Wenn du aufgefordert wirst zu gehen (Der Pastor/Priester hat meist Hausrecht), und du tust es nicht kommt die Polizei und erteilt dir einen Platzverweis. Im Endeffekt bewegst du dich im Bereich einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Eine Straftet ist es, sie wird nur nicht so geahndet --> und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Achja?


			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 167 Störung der Religionsausübung*
> 
> (1) Wer
> 
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

Nenn mir einen Fall in dem das Gesetz zur Anwendung kam.
Ist übrigens das Gleiche wenn du mit zu lauter Musik vor einem Friedhof im Auto sitzt, und dadurch eine Andacht störst --> ebenfalls bis zu 3 Jahre Gefängnis.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Es soll auch zu Freiheitsstrafen gekommen sein, i.d.R. werden jedoch Geldstrafen fällig.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Es soll auch zu Freiheitsstrafen gekommen sein, i.d.R. werden jedoch Geldstrafen fällig.



Und weißt du wie der fall mit den Beiden ausging? --> Kirchenstörer außer Dienst: Justiz lässt Roy ziehen - Nachrichten aus Brandenburg und Berlin


----------



## Speed4Fun (4. Juni 2014)

Hier noch eine interessante Sammlung von Informationen und Links zum Thema Ukraine und deutsche Medien:

Ukraine 2014 - Manipulationstricks: Deutsche Medien stellen nicht mehr klar, wofür und wogegen Menschen der Ostukraine auf die Straße gehen - die Aspekte Antifaschismus, Antisemitismus, SS-Verherrlichung durch Teile/Anhänger der Kiewer Putschregierung

Das Beste aber zum Schluß:

Südukraine, Cherson 9. Mai 2014 - Anlässlich der Feier "Tag des Sieges 9. Mai" hielt der Gouverneur von Cherson, Juri Odartschenko, eine feierliche Rede vor Kriegsveteranen und Einwohnern der Stadt Cherson, in der er HITLER zum Befreier der Ukrainer erklärte

Da machen unsere Regierung und Frau Merkel wirklich - gelinde ausgedrückt - den Bock zum Gärtner. Aber der Zweck heiligt bekanntlich die Mittel.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Hier noch eine interessante Sammlung von Informationen und Links zum Thema Ukraine und deutsche Medien:
> 
> Ukraine 2014 - Manipulationstricks: Deutsche Medien stellen nicht mehr klar, wofür und wogegen Menschen der Ostukraine auf die Straße gehen - die Aspekte Antifaschismus, Antisemitismus, SS-Verherrlichung durch Teile/Anhänger der Kiewer Putschregierung
> 
> ...


 
Und ich hab bis zum siebten Lebensjahr meine Kindheit in Cherson verbracht... ich schäme mich dafür


----------



## Speed4Fun (4. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und ich hab bis zum siebten Lebensjahr meine Kindheit in Cherson verbracht... ich schäme mich dafür


 
Man kann deine Emotionen verstehen. Völlig unfassbar, was da abgeht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Geh in eine Kirche, und brüll/singe was du gerne möchtest (Wir sind ein Vasallenstaat, gelenkt von Zionisten......Merkel ist hässlich etc.pp), damit machst du dich in Deutschland theoretisch (siehe berens comment) strafbar, aber kein SA wird es weiter verfolgen.....und wenn doch findet man keinen Richter, der eine Gefängnisstrafe verhängt.
> Wenn du aufgefordert wirst zu gehen (Der Pastor/Priester hat meist Hausrecht), und du tust es nicht kommt die Polizei und erteilt dir einen Platzverweis. Im Endeffekt bewegst du dich im Bereich einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit. Eine Straftet ist es, sie wird nur nicht so geahndet --> und das ist auch gut so!


 
Eine Straftat die nicht geahndet wird. Und das findest du auch noch gut? Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis. Straftaten gehören bestraft, und nicht verharmlost. 

Außerdem geht es auch um die Art und Weise, wie man seine Meinung äußert. Ich (obwohl Atheist) würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mich in einem Gotteshaus (egal ob Kirche, Moschee oder Synagoge) derart daneben zu benehmen, wie es die Damen von Muschi-Krawall gemacht haben. 

Das sich Christen dadurch beleidigt fühlen, kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Übrigens kann man in Russland seine Meinung äußern, auch gegen die Politik des Staates, siehe hier 

Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass diese Leute ihre Meinung friedlich und ohne Störung anderer geäußert haben.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich spreche mich lediglich gegen das Strafmaß aus, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Wenn du meinst ein Protestgejaule in einer Kirche muss mit 2 Jahren Arbeitslager in Sibirien bestraft werden, ist das nunmal deine Meinung....die ich nicht teile.

Und natürlich dürfen Oppositionelle in Russland demonstrieren, es darf nur nicht zu "kritisch" werden.^^ --> Russland: Putin-Gegner werden härter bekämpft - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Wie man an meinem letzten Beitrag unschwer erkennen konnte, habe ich zu  den von dir angesprochenen Punkten keine Feststellungen getroffen,  sondern nur hier in diesem Thread geschriebene Beiträge und Themen  angesprochen, gebündelt und*  nachgefragt*, ob alles nur "Göbbels-Propaganda" ist oder doch die Wahrheit....



Diese Frage steht an keiner Stelle in deinem Post. Wenn du dies "unschwer erkennbar" posten möchtest, solltest du dein Post neu formulieren. Derzeit steht dort eine Liste von Tatsachenbehauptungen.



> Zu Timoschenko - Im abgehörten Telefonat spricht sie nicht nur von den  ukrainischen Russen sondern auch von den Russen Russlands!
> Ich verstehe nicht, was an "Russen der Ukraine tot sehen zu wollen"  weniger verwerflich ist, als an "alle Russen in ihrer Gesamtheit tot  sehen zu wollen"????



Das steht (von meiner Seite) nicht zur Dikussion. Die Frage Frage, ob es eine Grundlage für den hier erhobenen Vorwurf gibt, es würde Genozid an sämtlichen Einwohnern Russlands gefordert.



> Du liegst falsch mit "keine Nazis".
> Es wurde in der Ukraine ein neuer Präsident aber keine neue Regierung gewählt.
> Swoboda ist immer noch in der Regierung.



Swoboda-Mitglieder sind Teil der Regierung, aber Swoboda ist nicht die Regierung. Dein Post bezeichnet auch die Abgeordneten der Vaterlands-Partei und die parteilosen als "Nazis".

Und eine Regierung wird in der Ukraine (genauso wie in den meisten anderen Staaten) sowie nie gewählt, sondern ernannt...


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eine Regierung wird in der Ukraine (genauso wie in den meisten anderen Staaten) sowie nie gewählt, sondern ernannt...


 
Richtig. Und von wem wird sie ernannt?
Ich geb nen kleinen Tipp: Nach dem Janukowitsch abgehauen ist, wer hat da mit eindeutiger Mehrheit übernommen? 
Ah, richtig...Swoboda! Wer hat Poroshenko ausgewählt? Swoboda! 
Das ist eine Nazi-Regierung! Da kannst du dich noch viel wehren wie du willst!
Als Hitler an die Macht kam gab es Anfangs auch ein paar Parteien, aber die hatten nichts zu melden. Genauso wie die Parteien derzeit in der Ukraine.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

Proshenko war unter Janukowitsch Wirtschaftsminister.
Schon verdächtig wenn Janukowitsch Nazi Leute -- wie du ja sagst -- in seiner Regierung hatte. 

Proshenko gehört der "Partei der Regionen" an. Also die gleiche Partei zu der auch schon Janukowitsch gehört hat.
Diese Partei war es auch die im Ukrainischen Parlament die Mehrheit hat und die Janukowitsch entmachtet hat. Sie hat 30% der Stimmen.
Danach kommt die "Vaterland" Partei mit 25%.
Swodoba hat gerade mal 10,5% der Stimmen. 
10,5% ist für mich jetzt nicht gerade die eindeutige Mehrheit.


----------



## acc (4. Juni 2014)

trotzdem ist swoboda überproportional an der regierung beteiligt, obwohl die am 21. februar unterschriebene vereinbarung etwas anderes vorsah. das der osten auf solche clowns, die probleme haben, verträge einzuhalten, keine lust hat, ist verständlich. wenn man sich mal den ton anhört, wie die ukrainische regierung redet, ist eine nähe zu goebbels und anderen propagandaschnauzen durchaus zu erkennen und damit auch eine nähe zu deren gedankengut nicht von der hand zu weisen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Frage steht an keiner Stelle in deinem Post. Wenn du dies "unschwer erkennbar" posten möchtest, solltest du dein Post neu formulieren. Derzeit steht dort eine Liste von Tatsachenbehauptungen.


 
Hier war die Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ all

Pentagon-Chef dankt dem ukrainischen Vereidigungsminister für


> * RIA Novosti*
> 
> Pentagon-Chef Chuck Hagel hat sich am Dienstag in Brüssel mit dem  ukrainischen Verteidigungsminister Michail Kowal getroffen und ihm für  den *Professionalismus beim Schutz des Landes* gedankt, wie das  US-Verteidigungsministerium mittteilte.
> „Hagel sagte, dass die US-Behörden die Suche nach Wegen zu einer  Verbesserung der Beziehungen zwischen unseren Armeen fortsetzen werden.  Er bedankte sich auch bei den Sicherheitskräften der Ukraine für den  Professionalismus beim Schutz ihres Landes“, heißt es in der Mitteilung.
> ...


US-General: Nato erwägt militärische Hilfe für Kiew | Sicherheit und Militär | RIA Novosti


> *RIA Novosti*
> 
> Die Nato zieht militärische Hilfe für die ukrainische Regierung in  Erwägung. Das Bündnis hat aus Kiew eine entsprechende Anfrage bekommen,  wie US-General Philip Breedlove, Oberkommandierender der Nato in Europa,  der Agentur Reuters mitteilte.
> Breedlove zufolge hat die Ukraine unter anderem um letale Waffen  angefragt. Zuvor hatte Nato-Generalsekretär Anders Fogh Rasmussen  mitgeteilt, dass das Bündnis noch im Juni ein Hilfspaket für die Ukraine  bestimmen werde. Die Ukraine ist kein Nato-Mitglied und laut ihrem  Grundgesetz ein blockfreier Staat.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

acc schrieb:


> trotzdem ist swoboda überproportional an der regierung beteiligt, obwohl die am 21. februar unterschriebene vereinbarung etwas anderes vorsah. das der osten auf solche clowns, die probleme haben, verträge einzuhalten, keine lust hat, ist verständlich. wenn man sich mal den ton anhört, wie die ukrainische regierung redet, ist eine nähe zu goebbels und anderen propagandaschnauzen durchaus zu erkennen und damit auch eine nähe zu deren gedankengut nicht von der hand zu weisen.


 
Es gibt in jeder Partei Vollpfosten und Schwachmaten die irgendeinen Müll von sich geben wenn der Fokus rein zufällig mal auf ihre Partei, die Umgebung oder auf sie selbst fällt.
Das gibts in der CSU -- Peter Gauweiler ist so einer der ständig labert wie beschissen die EU ist obwohl er dafür kandidiert bzw. noch Rechte Parolen rausholt um der AfD noch ein paar Stimmen abzujagen. Was natürlich nach hinten losgegangen ist.
Oder Thilo Sarrazin -- immer noch SPD Mitglied -- der ein völlig hirnrissiges Buch geschrieben hat und dessen Themen wochenlang durch die Talkshows getragen wurden.
Daher würde ich auch das Geschwafel von einigen der Swoboda nicht für voll nehmen.
Die stänkern sich halt kurz mal ans Tageslicht und hoffen dass sie durch ihre Parolen auffallen und Gesprächsthema werden. Aber mehr ist da nicht dran.

Merkel ist ja nicht anders -- nur ein anderer Zusammenhang.
Die labert herum wie supersicher unsere Atomkraftwerke sind und kurz nachdem ein Tsunami eins in Japan weggespült hat sagt sie wie unsicher unsere Atomkraftwerke sind und schaltet sie ab.
Als Physikerin müsste sie es ja eigentlich besser wissen aber das sind eben Politiker. Die laber das was sie denken, was das Volk oder Teile dessen hören wollen.

Und solche Politker gibts eben überall.
Denk nur an John McCain -- Ex US Präsidentschaftskandidat. Der fliegt nach Kiew und labert einen Unsinn von Sachen die er sowieso nicht halten oder erfüllen kann. Auch so eine Pfeife.
Gibt leider eine Menge Pfeifen in der Politik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2014)

Da hat Frau Merkel mal wieder einem zum besten gegeben:

Die Nato wäre nicht nur eine ökonomische Gemeinschaft, nein es wäre auch eine Wertegemeinschaft, zu der auch die Achtung des Völkerrechts gehört.

Ohne Worte.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hat Frau Merkel mal wieder einem zum besten gegeben:
> 
> Die Nato wäre nicht nur eine ökonomische Gemeinschaft, nein es wäre auch eine Wertegemeinschaft, zu der auch die Achtung des Völkerrechts gehört.
> 
> Ohne Worte.


 
Wie es in der US-kraine aussieht, hat die Dame nur die Punkte über dem A von Achtung vergessen.

Gemeint war Ächtung.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (5. Juni 2014)

Ich geh Montags demonstrieren. Gibt schon in über 70 Städten Versammlungen dazu. Es ist wirklich schrecklich was da grad in unseren Nachbarländern passiert und was "der Westen" gleichzeitig provoziert.

Montagsdemo | Die Mahnwache für den Frieden – Videoarchiv

In den Gruppen bei Facebook werden auch Neuigkeiten aus der Ukraine direkt gepostet, sind aber einige wirklich schlimme Berichte und Filme dabei. Es wird übel gefiltert in unseren öffentlichen Medien, wir sehen nur einen sehr kleinen, auf Kurs gebrachten Ausschnitt. Meine Freundin ist Ukrainerin (ihre Familie lebt hier) und eine Freundin von uns ist Russin, ich bekomms also auch daher etwas mit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juni 2014)

Biden und Ukraine: Sohn des US-Vizepräsidenten arbeitet für Gaskonzern - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber das die USA wegen eigenen Interessen (z.b. Rohstoffen) in der Ukraine intervenieren, sind natürlich ganz böse "Verschwörungstheorien".


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt in jeder Partei Vollpfosten und Schwachmaten die irgendeinen Müll von sich geben wenn der Fokus rein zufällig mal auf ihre Partei, die Umgebung oder auf sie selbst fällt.
> Das gibts in der CSU -- Peter Gauweiler ist so einer der ständig labert wie beschissen die EU ist obwohl er dafür kandidiert bzw. noch Rechte Parolen rausholt um der AfD noch ein paar Stimmen abzujagen. Was natürlich nach hinten losgegangen ist.
> Oder Thilo Sarrazin -- immer noch SPD Mitglied -- der ein völlig hirnrissiges Buch geschrieben hat und dessen Themen wochenlang durch die Talkshows getragen wurden.
> Daher würde ich auch das Geschwafel von einigen der Swoboda nicht für voll nehmen.
> ...


 
Dazu nur das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ek2ujd_xBk


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Dazu nur das:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ek2ujd_xBk


 
Nein, nein du versteht das völlig falsch, ich erkläre dir das mal.

Wahlen sind dann legitim, wenn sie das gewünschte Ergebnis des Westen liefern und sie sind dann illegitim, wenn sie nicht das Ergebnis liefern.

Im Zweifel lässt der Westen nachwählen, so wie in Irland  Das nennt man dann Demokratie ^^


----------



## acc (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt in jeder Partei Vollpfosten und Schwachmaten die irgendeinen Müll von sich geben wenn der Fokus rein zufällig mal auf ihre Partei, die Umgebung oder auf sie selbst fällt.
> Das gibts in der CSU -- Peter Gauweiler ist so einer der ständig labert wie beschissen die EU ist obwohl er dafür kandidiert bzw. noch Rechte Parolen rausholt um der AfD noch ein paar Stimmen abzujagen. Was natürlich nach hinten losgegangen ist.
> Oder Thilo Sarrazin -- immer noch SPD Mitglied -- der ein völlig hirnrissiges Buch geschrieben hat und dessen Themen wochenlang durch die Talkshows getragen wurden.
> Daher würde ich auch das Geschwafel von einigen der Swoboda nicht für voll nehmen.
> ...


 
tut mir leid, aber diese verharmlosung hilft keinen weiter. solange die typen macht haben, weil sie in der regierung sitzen hat man immer ein problem.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

acc schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber diese verharmlosung hilft keinen weiter. solange die typen macht haben, weil sie in der regierung sitzen hat man immer ein problem.


 
Finde ich auch.
Solange Parteien wie die CSU in Deutschland Macht und Einfluss haben wirst du auch hier zu Lange Politik haben die bei den meisten Leuten nur Kopfschütteln auslöst.
Aber leider muss man als normaler Bürger damit leben dass merkwürdige Parteien mit wirrem Gedankengut in Regierungsverantwortung sind.
Trotzdem fange ich deswegen keinen Bürgerkrieg an da ich weiß dass der demokratische Wille des Volkes stärker ist als diese Partei -- zumindest in weiten Teilen des Landes.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Auf Facebook gefunden:

"Erschütterndes Video von ukrainischen Flüchtlingskindern in Russland - übrigens bezeichnend, dass die Menschen nicht nach Kiew fliehen, sondern ins "böse Putin-Russland!"
Frau Göring-Eckart von den Grünen sollte mal in die Augen dieser "Separatisten"-Kinder schauen - wahrscheinlich wird sie noch behaupten, die Szenen seien gestellt, so sehr lebt sie schon in ihrer antirussischen Scheinwelt."
Flüchtlinge aus Slowjansk und Lugansk in Rostov Deutsch German - YouTube


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das die USA wegen eigenen Interessen (z.b. Rohstoffen) in der Ukraine intervenieren, sind natürlich ganz böse "Verschwörungstheorien".


 Und Russland hat natürlich ganz selbstlos die Krim annektiert und nicht etwa wegen der Erdöl und -gasfelder die im Schwarzen Meer liegen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Zweifel lässt der Westen nachwählen, so wie in Irland  Das nennt man dann Demokratie ^^


Was  nur beweist, das du von der Abstimmung in Irland keinen blasen Schimmer  hast. Denn man hat den Leuten dort nicht nochmal das selbe zur  Abstimmung vorgelegt, sondern in abgeänderter Form und mit einem  Zusatzprotokol, in dem u.a. auch festgehalten wurde, das Irland bei den  Steuern auch weiterhin sein eigenes Ding machen kann.



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> [...]Montagsdemo[...]


 Rot-braun blüht die Querfront...


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Russland hat natürlich ganz selbstlos die Krim annektiert und nicht etwa wegen der Erdöl und -gasfelder die im Schwarzen Meer liegen.
> 
> 
> Was  nur beweist, das du von der Abstimmung in Irland keinen blasen Schimmer  hast. Denn man hat den Leuten dort nicht nochmal das selbe zur  Abstimmung vorgelegt, sondern in abgeänderter Form und mit einem  Zusatzprotokol, in dem u.a. auch festgehalten wurde, das Irland bei den  Steuern auch weiterhin sein eigenes Ding machen kann.
> ...


 
Klar, nur weil man keine verstaatlichten Medien und eine Marionettenregierung mehr sehen will, wird man gleich zum Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Das sich Randgruppen und Außenseiter versuchen verdeckt mitzumischen ist nicht weiter verwunderlich. Die sind wie Hyänen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Russland hat natürlich ganz selbstlos die Krim annektiert und nicht etwa wegen der Erdöl und -gasfelder die im Schwarzen Meer liegen.



Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass Russland schon vorher zugang zu der Krim und zum Schwarzen Meer hatte, es ist nämlich Anrainerstaat.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was  nur beweist, das du von der Abstimmung in Irland keinen blasen Schimmer  hast. Denn man hat den Leuten dort nicht nochmal das selbe zur  Abstimmung vorgelegt, sondern in abgeänderter Form und mit einem  Zusatzprotokol, in dem u.a. auch festgehalten wurde, das Irland bei den  Steuern auch weiterhin sein eigenes Ding machen kann.



Scheinbar habe ich mehr "Schimmer" als du. Meinst du, es hätte eine zweite Abstimmung gegeben, wenn Irland im ersten Wahlgang "Ja" gestimmt hätte?

Warum also bei einem "Nein" eine zweite Abstimmung? Das irische Volk hatte sich doch entschieden. Ergo stimmt meine Aussage, man hat nachwählen lassen (mit kleinen Kompromissen), weil einem das Ergebnis nicht genehm war.

Tut mir leid, dass ist in meinen Augen kein demokratisches Verständnis.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meinst du, es hätte eine zweite Abstimmung gegeben, wenn Irland im ersten Wahlgang "Ja" gestimmt hätte?


Natürlich, wenn eine neuerliche Volksabstimmung vom irischen Parlament beschlossen worden wäre oder, ich kenn jetzt nicht das Quorum in Irland dafür, in der Bevölkerung sich genug für eine neuerliche Abstimmung ausgesprochen hätten, wäre es zu solch einer gekommen. Übrigens steht es auch weiterhin jedem Land frei, welches diesen Vertrag ratifiziert hat, diesen zu verlassen.



> man hat nachwählen lassen (mit kleinen Kompromissen), weil einem das Ergebnis nicht genehm war.


Nicht weil einem das Ergebnis nicht genehm war, sondern weil man analysiert hat was den Leuten nicht zugesagt hat. Also einen ähnlichen Weg gegangen ist, wie es z.B. auch hierzulande auf Bundes- und Länderebene in der Gesetzgebung der Fall ist (dito in so manch anderem Land).



> Tut mir leid, dass ist in meinen Augen kein demokratisches Verständnis.


Was ist an Wahlwiederholungen oder neuerlichen Abstimmung über Gesetze kein demokratisches Verständnis? Nur weil einmal über etwas abgestimmt wurde, soll man nie wieder darüber abstimmen können? Das ist ein seltsames Verständnis von Demokratie.


-------------------------
Passend zu so einigen Beiträgen hier: Extra3 Rechtspopulisten-Bullshit-Bingo


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2014)

Es geht doch nicht um den neuerlichen Wahlgang, sondern warum er nötig wurde. Nämlich weil das Volk mit "Nein" gestimmt hat.

Mal ein Beispiel für dich.

Stellen wir uns vor es ist Bundestagswahl. Es wird gewählt. Sagen wir einer Partei (egal welcher) ist mit dem Ergebnis nicht einverstanden und verlangt Neuwahlen, aber mit dem Hinweis sie werden ihr Parteiprogramm minimal anpassen. 

Das halte ich für undemokratisch. Das Volk hatte sich bereits ausgesprochen.

Darüber hinaus ist es auch noch aus einem anderen Grund undemokratisch. Jetzt wurde den Iren Kompromissen angeboten, die anderen Länder nicht bekommen. Entweder alle stimmen über den selben Vertrag ab oder nicht. Aber das für die Iren der Vertrag bisschen modifiziert wird, und die restlichen Länder den Ursprungsvertrag bekommen, ist nicht demokratisch.

PS: Seit wann ist Extra 3 eingentlich bekannt für seriösen Journalismus? Das man anderen Meinung derart in den Dreck zieht, ist übrigens auch ein schönes Beispiel für fehlendes Demokratieverständnis.

Da passt wunderbar Voltarie: Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.

Leider nehmen es sich gerade die, die am lautesten Toleranz rufen, am wenigestens zu Herzen.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Über Donetsk wurde heute eine An-30 der Faschisten Armee abgeschossen. Sie diente zur Navigation und Korrektur der Artillerie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USkIDjRhfmI


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass Russland schon vorher zugang zu der Krim und zum Schwarzen Meer hatte, es ist nämlich Anrainerstaat.


 
Aber nicht zu den Hoheitsgebieten. die kamen ja erst mit der Annektierung.


----------



## hbf878 (6. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied, dass Russland schon vorher zugang zu der Krim und zum Schwarzen Meer hatte, es ist nämlich Anrainerstaat.


Das schöne ist ja, dass Russland durch die Annexion der Krim auch seinen Einflussbereich im schwarzen Meer deutlich erweitert hat. Na gut, dann fließt das Gas halt zukünftig über die Türkei 




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Über Donetsk wurde heute eine An-30 der Faschisten Armee abgeschossen.


Ein Toter! Geil geil geil! Oder was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja, dass Russland durch die Annexion der Krim auch seinen Einflussbereich im schwarzen Meer deutlich erweitert hat. Na gut, dann fließt das Gas halt zukünftig über die Türkei...


 
Diese Aussage ist gleich in beiden Punkten völlig falsch:

Die Hoheitsgewässer um die Krim herum standen laut Pachtvertrag ebenfalls Russland zu, es ergibt sich keinerlei Änderung des Einflussbereichs. Der Pachtvertrag ist auch nach der *Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim (keine Annexion!)* gültig.

Das einzige Gas, das südlich der Krim über Pipelines durch das Schwarze Meer (z.B. von Russland nach Bulgarien) gepumpt wird, wird in Russland gefördert und ist dessen Eigentum.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Hoheitsgewässer um die Krim herum standen laut Pachtvertrag ebenfalls Russland zu, es ergibt sich keinerlei Änderung des Einflussbereichs.


 
Und warum hat Russland die Krim dann annektiert?
Aus humanitären Gründen weil die russische Mehrheit auf der Krim Angst vor einem Genozid hatte?


----------



## hbf878 (6. Juni 2014)

Momentan ja, aber was ist mit Georgien, Aserbaidschan? Es ging mir nicht um die Gewässer direkt um die Krim herum, sondern um die weiter ins Meer reichenden Einflussgebiete



Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum hat Russland die Krim dann annektiert?
> Aus humanitären Gründen weil die russische Mehrheit auf der Krim Angst vor einem Genozid hatte?


Weil Russland ja sowieso historische Ansprüche hat. Ist wie mit Polen und Deutschland 

Na wie auch immer, wenigstens redet man jetzt am Rande des D-Day wieder miteinander


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Weil Russland ja sowieso historische Ansprüche hat. Ist wie mit Polen und Deutschland


 
Und vor Russland hatten andere Anspruch auf die Krim.
Und ganz früher waren es noch wieder andere.
Und ich weiß nicht wer vor 3000 Jahren dort lebte. Eventuell haben die Nachkommen ebenfalls Anspruch. Mal abwarten.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

*Faschisten Marsch in Charkiw (ukrainisch Харків; russisch Харьков/Charkow)zusammen mit der Polizei vom 1. Juni!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyEIID5R3fc


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Und was soll uns das nun sagen?


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und vor Russland hatten andere Anspruch auf die Krim.


 Nicht betriebsblind werden. Das war ironisch von ihm gemeint.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das nun sagen?


 
Dir und ein paar anderen nichts. Meine Nachrichten sind an die Interessierten und Denkenden gerichtet. Du kannst sie getrost ignorieren


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. Juni 2014)

*Tschurkin: Diplomaten erstaunt über Idee Kiews, Russland aus UN auszustoßen | Politik | RIA Novosti*



> *UNO/NEW YORK, 06. Juni (RIA Novosti).*
> 
> 
> Diplomaten im UN-Hauptsitz sind über Diskussionen im ukrainischen  Parlament über einen Ausschluss Russlands aus der Organisation der  Vereinten Nationen erstaunt. Das sagte der russische UN-Botschafter  Witali Tschurkin am Freitag in New York.
> ...


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Juni 2014)

*Kurzgespräch in Normandie: Putin und Poroschenko für Beendigung der Gewalt in Ostukraine - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands*



> Präsident Wladimir Putin und der designierte ukrainische Staatschef Pjotr Poroschenko haben sich bei einer kurzen Unterredung in Frankreich für eine schnellstmögliche Beendigung der blutigen Kampfhandlungen in der Ost-Ukraine ausgesprochen. Dies teilte Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow mit.
> Weiterlesen: Kurzgespräch in Normandie: Putin und Poroschenko für Beendigung der Gewalt in Ostukraine - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands



Scheinbar gute Nachrichten. Hoffentlich hält Poroshenko auch sein Wort.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und warum hat Russland die Krim dann annektiert?
> Aus humanitären Gründen weil die russische Mehrheit auf der Krim Angst vor einem Genozid hatte?


 

Russland hat nichts "annektiert". Die Autonome Republik Krim hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt (was zwar de jure gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt, aber eben nicht gegen das Völkerrecht).

Darauhin hat die Autonome Rebublik Krim einen Aufnahmeantrag zur Russischen Förderation gestellt. Dieser wurde von dem Parlament der Russischen Förderation angenommen.

Wo war da jetzt die Annektion?


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Es ist für mich ersichtlich wer hier der Brandstifter ist. Und das ist die USA. Was wäre los wenn die Russen das genauso handhaben würden siehe Kuba. Putin reagiert sehr gelassen find ich gut. Am Ende ist der Westen sieht man am Senken des Leitzins da werden mal wieder die Bürger beraubt. Und jetzt soll mir keiner mit Verschwörung kommen das Bild zeichnet sich doch ab! Russland werden die Sanktionen nicht treffen denn Russland geht jetzt mit China Hand in Hand. Danke Frau Merkel ich habe gedacht Schaden abwenden vom Volke stände im Grundgesetz. Und jetzt soll schon Nahe der Holländischen Grenze Gefrackt werden. Katastrophe das sich da anbahnt!

Bald wird man auch in Deutschland Wasser aus dem Hahn mit nem Feuerzeug anzünden können. Bravo gute Leistung Frau Merkel. Daumen hoch!


----------



## LordVoldemoord (7. Juni 2014)

Kurze Dokumentation über Stephan Bandera. Seine Anhänger und die Bewegung in der Ukraine.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs1yGjS6JDYN7IhekZneqrw

Präsident Wladimir Putin im Interview für den französische TV-Sender Europe 1 und TF1.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> In Kiew forderte die neugebildete Nationalgarde vom künftigen  Präsidenten Petro Poroschenko, nach seiner Amtseinführung an diesem  Samstag in den umkämpften Gebieten den Ausnahmezustand zu beginnen und  die bisherige „Antiterroristische Operation“ zu einer großangelegten  militärischen Aktion auszuweiten.



Zugehöriger Link.

Hübsch... sollte Poroschenko dem folgen, dann müsste man sich wirklich fragen, wer die Zügel eigentlich in der Hand hält.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Juni 2014)

The Vineyard of the Saker: Poroshenko's message to Novorossiia and Russia


> *Die Würfel in der Ukraine sind gefallen:*
> Poroschenkos Botschaft bei seiner Amtseinführung:
> - keine Förderalisierung
> - kein Russisch als zweite Amtssprache in der Ukraine
> ...



UPDATE:
Mal gute Nachrichten:
"Volksbürgermeister" von Slawjansk meldet Zerstörung von 20 Panzern der ukrainischen Armee | Politik | RIA Novosti


> „Insgesamt hat die Armee 80 Fahrzeuge vor Slawjansk konzentriert. Gestern haben wir 20 davon getroffen“, teilte er RIA Novosti mit.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. Juni 2014)

Janukowitsch war wohl doch ein recht guter Präsident  gewesen, wenn man ihn mit den anderen machthungrigen Obligarchen vergleicht.
In seiner Amtszeit gab es Mindestlöhne, Russisch als 2. Amtssprache, keine Nazis in der Regierung und keinen Krieg gegen das eigene Volk.
Das ist nun alles vorbei. Der* Milliardär Poroschenko* ist Waffenproduzent, hat seit vielen Jahren sehr enge Verbindungen zur westlichen Machtelite und wird, wenn Telepolis Recht hat, noch reicher werden und die Ukraine in den Abgrund steuern.

Hier sind 2 interesante Artikel betreffs der Hintergründe im Ukrainekonflikt:

Der gescheiterte Staat von nebenan | Telepolis

Ukraine: Eine Allianz gegen die Bevölkerung | Telepolis


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2014)

Waffenproduzent? Ich dachte Schokolade.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Dachte, das sei allgemein bekannt, aber hier mal ein Quote aus Wiki (mea culpa ):


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Vermögen erlangte er (= Poroschenko) aus den Gewinnen seiner Unternehmensgruppe  Ukrprominvest (u.a. Schokolade, TV-Sender, Auto-, Schiffbau- und  Rüstungsunternehmen).


Da wäre vmtl. selbst Berlusconi neidisch...wobei, der hat ja die Mafia im Rücken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dachte, das sei allgemein bekannt, aber hier mal ein Quote aus Wiki (mea culpa ):
> 
> Da wäre vmtl. selbst Berlusconi neidisch...wobei, der hat ja die Mafia im Rücken.



Warum die Medien wohl nur die Schokolade, aber nie die Waffen erwähnen? Zufall 

Aber genau der richtige Typ Oligarch für den Westen. Ganz ohne Gewissen.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juni 2014)

Ist schon ein beinharter Typ - er hält stets sein Fähnchen in den Wind, ist immer auf der Seite, die ihm gerade am meisten nützt. Ob man mit so einem gewissenlosen, rein von Macht- und Profitgier getriebenen Menschen eine gute Wahl getroffen hat, wird die Bevölkerung der Ukraine und der Rest der Welt ja demnächst erfahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Hoheitsgewässer um die Krim herum standen laut Pachtvertrag ebenfalls Russland zu, es ergibt sich keinerlei Änderung des Einflussbereichs. Der Pachtvertrag ist auch nach der *Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim (keine Annexion!)* gültig.



Der Pachtvertrag ist meines Wissens nach beendet worden. Russland zahlt keinerlei Pacht mehr nach Kiew für die genutzte ukrainische Infrastruktur.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum die Medien wohl nur die Schokolade, aber nie die Waffen erwähnen? Zufall



Kein Zufall, sondern vermutlich darin begründet, dass der einzige Bezug "zu Waffen" eine Werft für Binnenschiffe und kleine Boote ist, wovon letztere z.T. auch an die Marine verkauft werden. Und diese Werft hat rund 1/10 der Mitarbeiter seines Konfekt-Imperiums.

Die von mir regelmäßig konsumierten Medien haben übrigens allenfalls erwähnt, dass er in der Ukraine als Schokoladenhersteller bekannt ist - und ohne selbst darüber eine Aussage zu machen, ob diese bekannteste Eigenschaft nun auch seine deffinierende ist.
(aber irgendwie sind die berüchtigten "Die Medien" ja sowieso immer irgendwelche anderen, namenslosen  )


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2014)

Da hier ja gerne und oft irgendwelche Bilder oder Videos gepostet werden:
examiner.com - Russia’s top 20 lies about Ukraine
"Stopfake": Falschmeldungen können Leben zerstören | Europa | DW.DE | 06.06.2014
How to Identify a Fake | Struggle against fake information about events in Ukraine


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. Juni 2014)

Ost-Ukraine: Slawjansk aus Mehrfachraketenwerfern beschossen? | Politik | RIA Novosti



> Die ukrainische Armee nimmt die östliche Protesthochburg Slawjansk  weiter unter massiven Beschuss. Neben der Artillerie werden vermutlich  Mehrfachraketenwerfer eingesetzt.
> Haubitzen und Mörser beschießen am Sonntag sowohl das Stadtzentrum  als auch die Vororte Jampol und Semjonowka, erfuhr RIA Novosti aus der  Volkswehr. Am Freitag schlug ein Geschoss in der Lackfabrik „Betonmasch“  ein und löste einen Großbrand aus. Bei den Angriffen auf Nikolajewka  und Semjonowka würden vermutlich Mehrfachraketenwerfer vom Typ "Grad"  eingesetzt, wie russische Medien am Sonntag unter Verweis auf die  Milizen berichten. Demnach gibt es in Semjonowka keine Zivilisten mehr,  alle Einwohner haben ihre Häuser verlassen. Der Vizekommandeur der  Slawjansker Volkswehr Fjodor Beresin sagte zu RIA Novosti, dass die  Angaben über den Grad-Einsatz noch „überprüft“ werden müssen. In dieser  Woche hatte die ukrainische Armee bereits in einem Vorort von Slawjansk  die „Grad“ eingesetzt.
> Die Mehrfachraketenwerfer "Grad" im Übungseinsatz >>


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Pachtvertrag ist meines Wissens nach beendet worden. Russland zahlt keinerlei Pacht mehr nach Kiew für die genutzte ukrainische Infrastruktur...



Ob die entsprechenden Pachtzahlungen für die Krim nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim ausgesetzt wurden, ist nicht gesichert. Offiziell wurde der Pachtvertrag mit der Ukraine nicht gekündigt und gilt nach dem Charkower Abkommen sogar bis ins Jahr 2042 (statt 2017).

Darüber hinaus wären auch sämtliche Forderungen der Ukraine, die sich aus diesem Pachtvertrag ergeben, mit den Gegenforderungen Russlands, die sich aus den Gaslieferungen an die Ukraine ergeben, aufzurechnen.

Eine Neuregelung des Vertrages mit dem souveränen Staat Krim als neuen Eigentümer steht noch aus, was für die Russen rechtlich gesehen aber keine Einschränkung des Nutzungsrechtes darstellt. Pachtverträge gehen wie Mietverträge auf den neuen Eigentümer über, die Eigentumsfrage muss lediglich zwischen der Ukraine und dem Staat Krim geregelt werden.

Welche Quelle gibt es denn für eine Kündigung des Pachtvertrages?


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. Juni 2014)

Donezk: Milizen rüsten sich mit Panzer aus Zweitem Weltkrieg aus | Politik | RIA Novosti



> Die Volkswehr der nicht anerkannten „Donezker Volksrepublik“ hat  einen Kampfpanzer aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, der jahrelang als Denkmal  diente, wieder flott gemacht.
> Der Panzer vom Typ IS-3 (IS steht für „Joseph Stalin“) hatte in der  Ortschaft Konstantinowka auf einem Sockel gestanden. Die Volksmilizen,  die seit Monaten der Kiewer Regierungsarmee widerstehen, konnten den  Motor laufen lassen, teilte ein Volkswehr-Sprecher RIA Novosti mit. Nach  seinen Worten ist der Panzer mit einer Kanone des Typs D-25Т  ausgestattet, die die Milizen an moderne Geschosse D-30 anpassen wollen.  „Weil wir Zugang zu Munitionslagern haben, wollen wir den Panzer in den  Kämpfen einsetzen“. Der Panzer befinde sich vorerst in Konstantinowka,  55 km nördlich von Donezk.
> Das ist der erste Panzer der „Donezker Volksrepublik“. Ihre  Volksmilizen besitzen zudem mehrere Schützenpanzer, die sie von der  ukrainischen Armee erkämpft haben. Im Mai hatten Hobby-Techniker im  umkämpften Lugansk einen Panzer vom Typ T-34, der auf einem Sockel  gestanden hatte, repariert und in Betrieb gesetzt.  Der legendäre Kampfpanzer aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nahm am 9. Mai an  der Siegesparade in Lugansk teil und wurde danach wieder auf den Sockel  gestellt.
> Die ukrainische Übergangsregierung, die nach dem Februar-Umsturz an  die Macht gekommen ist, schickte im April Truppen in die östlichen  Regionen Donezk und Lugansk, weil diese den Machtwechsel und die neue,  nationalistisch geprägte Regierung in Kiew nicht anerkannt und  „Volksrepubliken“ ausgerufen hatten. Bei den noch immer andauernden  Gefechten zwischen Regierungstruppen und der Volkswehr gibt es auf  beiden Seiten zahlreiche Tote und Verletzte. Die Regierung setzt Panzer,  Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge ein.


Video: WWII tank reconstructed by enthusiasts in Lugansk, Ukraine - YouTube


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Juni 2014)

Die Instandsetzung dieses militärischen Fossils dürfte eher symbolischen Charakter haben und eindrucksvoll demonstrieren, dass die Volkswehr nicht mit Hightech-Waffen der Russen ausgerüstet ist.

Militärisch ist dieses Spielzeug völlig nutzlos und kann mit einfachsten Mitteln ausgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2014)

122mm alles was schwächer ist als ein Kampfpanzer kann von so einer Kanone schon was aufs Maul bekommen. 
Man muss die Dinger, aber auch eher als PaK einsetzen, offensiv sind die heute nutzlos.


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Juni 2014)

Ok, den hier genannten T-34/85 gab es mit der 85 mm Kanone, der IS-3 hatte die 122 mm.

Dass man damit einen Schützenpanzer oder einen leichten Panzer ausschalten kann, dürfte unzweifelhaft sein.

Allerdings sind die Teile mit ihren 70 Jahre alten Motoren absolut unbeweglich und ein leichtes Ziel für jede Art von (sogar infanteristischen) panzerbrechenden Waffen. Die Treffergenauigkeit des Hauptgeschützes liegt im Vergleich zu modernen Waffen annähernd bei Null, geschweige denn bei Einsatz während der Fahrt.

Unter dem Strich sind die Teile nur fahrende Särge mit Todesgarantie, die das Feuer des Feindes auf sich ziehen.

Vergleichbar mit der Doktrin der Bundeswehr aus den 80er Jahren, mit Handfeuerwaffen (auch MG) keine russische Hind zu bekämpfen, da dies zur Vernichtung des Beschussgebers führt.

Sorry für das Off-Topic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ob die entsprechenden Pachtzahlungen für die Krim nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim ausgesetzt wurden, ist nicht gesichert. Offiziell wurde der Pachtvertrag mit der Ukraine nicht gekündigt und gilt nach dem Charkower Abkommen sogar bis ins Jahr 2042 (statt 2017).



Ukraine : So will Russland die Ukraine ruinieren | Ukraine*- Frankfurter Rundschau
Offiziell für ungültig erklärt.



> Darüber hinaus wären auch sämtliche Forderungen der Ukraine, die sich aus diesem Pachtvertrag ergeben, mit den Gegenforderungen Russlands, die sich aus den Gaslieferungen an die Ukraine ergeben, aufzurechnen.



Da gäbe es verschiedene Grundlagen für die Beurteilung. Nach Vertragsrecht dürfte es schwer werden, hochstrittige Forderungen, die aus den von Russland neu vorgegebenen Gaspreisen resultieren, mit klar berechtigten Forderungen aus einem eindeutig formulierten Vertrag zu verrechnen. Ebenso dürfte es Staatsrechtlich fraglich sein, wenn Abkommen zwischen zwei Staaten den Verträgen zwischen Firmen aus beiden Staaten gebeugt werden.



> Eine Neuregelung des Vertrages mit dem souveränen Staat Krim



Es gibt keinen souveränen Staat Krim. Nach internationalen Vorstellungen und so ziemlich jedem Völkerrechtler, den ich gehört habe, gibt es die selbstverwaltete ukrainische Region Krim und nach Meinung Putins und einer nach eigenen Angaben größeren Zahl von Einwohnern gibt es russische Republik Krim. Ein eigenständiger, souveräner Staat ist keiner von beiden und es gibt mittlerweile auch keine selbsternannten Herrscher einre "autonomen Republik Krim", die eine dritte Ansicht beisteuern könnten.




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Militärisch ist dieses Spielzeug völlig nutzlos und kann mit einfachsten Mitteln ausgeschaltet werden.


 
In einem Kriegsszenario sind sie wertlos, ja. Aber bei einem Einsatz in einem zivilen Umfeld sind sie entweder eine extrem gefährliche Waffe gegen Infanterie und ungeschützte Fahrzeuge (der IS-3 selbst für die T-64 der ukrainischen Streitkräfte) oder aber sie Zwingen den Gegner dazu, schwere Anti-Panzerwaffen einzusetzen und einer größere Anzahl an Kollateralschäden in Kauf zu nehmen.
Beides ein klarer Gewinn für die Separatisten.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2014)

> Ok, den hier genannten T-34/85 gab es mit der 85 mm Kanone, der IS-3 hatte die 122 mm.


Den Videolink hab ich übersehen.


> leichtes Ziel für jede Art von (sogar infanteristischen) panzerbrechenden Waffen.


Warn die Teile selbst zu ihren besten Zeiten. Deswegen der Vergleich mit ner PaK.
Ok sie hat ne Schottpanzerung, macht es für Hohlladungen schon schwieriger.


----------



## Speed4Fun (9. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ukraine : So will Russland die Ukraine ruinieren | Ukraine*- Frankfurter Rundschau
> Offiziell für ungültig erklärt.



Den Gesetzentwurf „Über die Außerkraftsetzung der Abkommen, über den Aufenthalt der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte auf dem ukrainischen Boden" kannte ich zwar, die Unterzeichnung und vor allem das Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes war mir allerdings noch nicht bewusst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gäbe es verschiedene Grundlagen für die Beurteilung. Nach Vertragsrecht dürfte es schwer werden, hochstrittige Forderungen, die aus den von Russland neu vorgegebenen Gaspreisen resultieren, mit klar berechtigten Forderungen aus einem eindeutig formulierten Vertrag zu verrechnen. Ebenso dürfte es Staatsrechtlich fraglich sein, wenn Abkommen zwischen zwei Staaten den Verträgen zwischen Firmen aus beiden Staaten gebeugt werden.



Der russische Staat hält an der AG Gazprom die Aktienmehrheit mit über 50% der Aktien und hat im Aufsichtsrat die Mehrheit der Sitze. Und bis dato bestimmte obiger Pachtvertrag direkt auch immer über die Rabattierung der Gaslieferungen, die seitens der russischen Regierung gegenüber der Ukraine eingeräumt wurde.

Die 'hochstrittigen' Forderungen aus den neuen Gaspreisen sind lediglich relevant für die Höhe der Forderungen, nicht aber für deren Rechtmäßigkeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen souveränen Staat Krim. Nach internationalen Vorstellungen und so ziemlich jedem Völkerrechtler, den ich gehört habe, gibt es die selbstverwaltete ukrainische Region Krim und nach Meinung Putins und einer nach eigenen Angaben größeren Zahl von Einwohnern gibt es russische Republik Krim. Ein eigenständiger, souveräner Staat ist keiner von beiden und es gibt mittlerweile auch keine selbsternannten Herrscher einre "autonomen Republik Krim", die eine dritte Ansicht beisteuern könnten.



Meine Bezeichnung des Staates Krim als neuer Bestandteil der Russischen Föderation ändert doch hier nichts an der Situation. Die Meinungen der 'von dir gehörten Völkerrechtler' ersetzen weder ein Urteil des Internationalen Gerichtshofes noch geben sie die Meinung aller Völkerrechtler wieder.

Die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim ist bis zu einem anderslautenden Urteil des Internationalen Gerichtshofes ebenso legitim, wie es im Falle des Kosovo war.

Faktisch ist der Anschluss der Krim als souveräner Staat an die Russische Föderation jedoch vollzogen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einem Kriegsszenario sind sie wertlos, ja. Aber bei einem Einsatz in einem zivilen Umfeld sind sie entweder eine extrem gefährliche Waffe gegen Infanterie und ungeschützte Fahrzeuge (der IS-3 selbst für die T-64 der ukrainischen Streitkräfte) oder aber sie Zwingen den Gegner dazu, schwere Anti-Panzerwaffen einzusetzen und einer größere Anzahl an Kollateralschäden in Kauf zu nehmen.
> Beides ein klarer Gewinn für die Separatisten.


 
Ein 70 Jahre alter IS-3 und ein ebenso alter T-34 sind technisch kaum einsatzfähig, angefangen bei einer nicht mehr voll funktionstüchtigen Motorisierung eines Museumsstückes, bis hin zu einer unsicher funktionierenden Hauptbewaffnung. Von einer entsprechend ausgebildeten Besatzung ganz abgesehen.

Der taktische Einsatzwert einer solchen 'Museums-Waffe' hat höchstens einen psychologischen Propagandawert. Die Dauer bis zum Ausschalten dieser Waffe dürfte kürzer sein, als man für das Heranführen des Gerätes in den Einsatzraum benötigen wird. Wenn das Heranführen aus eigener Kraft überhaupt gelingt, denn schweres Gerät für einen Transport hat man offensichtlich nicht.

Unbestritten ist, dass von diesem Teil durchaus ein massiver Schaden verursacht werden kann, sofern es gelingt, die Hauptwaffe mangels Verfügbarkeit passender Original-Minution an aktuelle Munition anzupassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Den Gesetzentwurf „Über die Außerkraftsetzung der Abkommen, über den Aufenthalt der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte auf dem ukrainischen Boden" kannte ich zwar, die Unterzeichnung und vor allem das Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes war mir allerdings noch nicht bewusst.



War auch kein großes Thema in den Medien (jedenfalls nicht in meinen  ), da es in derzeitigen Lage allenfalls noch symbolischen Character hatte.
In aller Regel kann man aber ohnehin davon ausgehen, dass russischer Gesetzentwurf auch in Kraft tritt. Die Opposition spielt quasi keine Rolle, Putin hat seine eigene Partei fest in der Hand => Mit wenigen Ausnahmen, wo er Drohpotential inszeniert, werden überhaupt nur Gesetzesvorschläge gemacht, die sowohl Parlamentsmehrheit als auch Präsident in Kraft treten lassen wollen.



> Faktisch ist der Anschluss der Krim als souveräner Staat an die Russische Föderation jedoch vollzogen.



Und damit existiert sie als souveränder Staat nicht mehr, ebenso wenig wie es einen souveränen Staat Tschetschenien oder eine jakutssche Nation gäbe.



> Ein 70 Jahre alter IS-3 und ein ebenso alter T-34 sind technisch kaum einsatzfähig, angefangen bei einer nicht mehr voll funktionstüchtigen Motorisierung eines Museumsstückes, bis hin zu einer unsicher funktionierenden Hauptbewaffnung. Von einer entsprechend ausgebildeten Besatzung ganz abgesehen.



Unterschätze sowjetische "Museums"technik nicht. Die kann Jahrzehnte im Sumpf verrotten und nach ein paar Monaten Aufarbeitung haben sie leihen wieder am laufen. Und Denkmäler werden für gewöhnlich gepflegt. Auch die Bewaffnung sollte kein großes Problem sein - der 122 mm Kaliber ist bis heute unverändert im Einsatz, man muss nur ggf. die Stärke der Treibladung anpassen. Wo du recht hast: Den Separatisten fehlt eine passende Crew, um das Ding taktisch im Kampf einzusetzen.
Aber das müssen sie eben gar nicht. Es reicht vollkommen aus, dass sie ein Einsatzfahrzeug haben, dass vollständigen Schutz vor sämtlicher Infanteriebewaffnung mit Ausnahme explizitier Anti-Panzer Raketenwerfer bietet. Und selbst die können von vorne nur bedingt etwas gegen den IS-3 ausrichten. Auch ohne die Hauptbewaffnung effektiv einsetzen zu können stellt so ein Ding ein effektive Möglichkeit dar, um den Regierungstruppen einen ganzen Straßenzug zu versperren - es sei denn, die Rücken ihrerseits mit schwerem Gerät an. Und schon allein deren Aufmarsch, geschweige denn deren Kollateralschäden, ergeben automatisch einen (Propaganda-)Sieg für die Separatisten.



> Wenn das Heranführen aus eigener Kraft überhaupt gelingt, denn schweres Gerät für einen Transport hat man offensichtlich nicht.



Man kontrolliert einzelne Städte und ist in der Defensive. Das Ding muss sich nur wenige Kilometer bewegen und am richtigen Stadtrand warten, dafür brauchts keine Transporter. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man letztere sonst auch nur nutzt, wenn man viele 100 km zurück zulegen hat oder öffentliche Straßen schonen will. Beides dürfte für die Separatisten derzeit kein großes Thema sein.


----------



## Speed4Fun (9. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In aller Regel kann man aber ohnehin davon ausgehen, dass russischer Gesetzentwurf auch in Kraft tritt. Die Opposition spielt quasi keine Rolle, Putin hat seine eigene Partei fest in der Hand => Mit wenigen Ausnahmen, wo er Drohpotential inszeniert, werden überhaupt nur Gesetzesvorschläge gemacht, die sowohl Parlamentsmehrheit als auch Präsident in Kraft treten lassen wollen.



Das erinnert sehr stark an das Politkabarett, das in unserem Bundestag aufgeführt wird. Eine große Koalition und eine quasi nicht mehr existierende Opposition, die sich mit Bundestagsvizepräsidenten-Posten hat kaufen lassen, garantieren das Durchwinken jeglicher Gesetzesvorlagen. Bis hin zu Grundgesetzänderungen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und damit existiert sie als souveränder Staat nicht mehr, ebenso wenig wie es einen souveränen Staat Tschetschenien oder eine jakutssche Nation gäbe.



Auch das erinnert sehr stark an die Situation in der EU, wo die Einzelstaaten ihre Souveränität in großen Teile bereits an eine zentralistische EU-Bürokratie abgetreten haben.

Davon abgesehen entfernen wir uns von der eigentlichen Fragestellung in diesem Zusammenhang, nämlich ob Russland aufgrund des (ehemaligen) Pachtvertrages Zugriffsrechte auf die Hoheitsgewässer der Krim hat. Spätestens mit Aufnahme der Krim in die Russische Föderation stellt sich die Frage nach einem gültigen Pachtvertrag wohl nicht mehr.

Die Krim gewährt Russland alle Rechte mit vollem Zugriff.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterschätze sowjetische "Museums"technik nicht. Die kann Jahrzehnte im Sumpf verrotten und nach ein paar Monaten Aufarbeitung haben sie leihen wieder am laufen. Und Denkmäler werden für gewöhnlich gepflegt. Auch die Bewaffnung sollte kein großes Problem sein - der 122 mm Kaliber ist bis heute unverändert im Einsatz, man muss nur ggf. die Stärke der Treibladung anpassen. Wo du recht hast: Den Separatisten fehlt eine passende Crew, um das Ding taktisch im Kampf einzusetzen.



Diese Videos auf Youtube kenne ich auch, wo man alte russische und auch deutsche WK2 Panzer ausgräbt oder aus einem Sumpf zieht. Nicht einer dieser Panzer ist jemals wieder in einen kampftauglichen Einsatzzustand versetzt worden. Selbst im Wehrtechnischen Museum in Koblenz, wo bereits seit Jahrzehnten eine professionelle Wartung und Instandsetzung von Waffen aller Art betrieben wird, könnte man keinen einsatztauglichen Kampfpanzer (bedingt fahrtüchtig bedeutet nicht automatisch einsatzfähig) vorweisen.

Der Aufwand, die für einen effektiven Kampfeinsatz benötigte Menge an Munition durch Modifikation der Treibladung jeder einzelnen Granate zu beschaffen, dürfte exorbitant sein und in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen. Das wird man auch nicht machen, letztendlich bleibt als sinnvolle Alternative nur die Modifikation der Hauptwaffe (z.B. Anpassen von Kaliber, Rohrwandung, Verschluss, usw.).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das müssen sie eben gar nicht. Es reicht vollkommen aus, dass sie ein Einsatzfahrzeug haben, dass vollständigen Schutz vor sämtlicher Infanteriebewaffnung mit Ausnahme explizitier Anti-Panzer Raketenwerfer bietet. Und selbst die können von vorne nur bedingt etwas gegen den IS-3 ausrichten. Auch ohne die Hauptbewaffnung effektiv einsetzen zu können stellt so ein Ding ein effektive Möglichkeit dar, um den Regierungstruppen einen ganzen Straßenzug zu versperren - es sei denn, die Rücken ihrerseits mit schwerem Gerät an. Und schon allein deren Aufmarsch, geschweige denn deren Kollateralschäden, ergeben automatisch einen (Propaganda-)Sieg für die Separatisten.



Selbst jede halbwegs moderne motorisierte Infanterieeinheit (z.B. Jäger, Fallschirmjäger, usw.), die zugunsten ihrer Beweglichkeit meist relativ schwach und hauptsächlich mit Infanteriewaffen bestückt ist, besitzt immer auch ein Kontingent an Panzerabwehrwaffen. Auch wenn man im Falle der ukrainischen Regierungstruppen lediglich eine waffentechnische Feuerkraft auf dem Niveau der Bundeswehr aus den 80er Jahren annehmen würde, wäre eine einzige 30 Jahre alte TOW oder MILAN selbst für einen IS-3 aus jeder Beschussrichtung sofort tödlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kontrolliert einzelne Städte und ist in der Defensive. Das Ding muss sich nur wenige Kilometer bewegen und am richtigen Stadtrand warten, dafür brauchts keine Transporter. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man letztere sonst auch nur nutzt, wenn man viele 100 km zurück zulegen hat oder öffentliche Straßen schonen will. Beides dürfte für die Separatisten derzeit kein großes Thema sein.



Und damit kommen wir zum entscheidenden Punkt, der den Einsatz *eines* IS-3 ad absurdum führt.

Aufgrund seines sehr eingeschränkten Einsatzradius (Geschwindkeit, Motor, Getriebe, Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit, usw.), wird man diesen *einen* IS-3 nicht als operative mobile Panzerwaffe einsetzen können, sondern ihn - in diesem Punkt hast du Recht - quasi als beweglichen Bunker nutzen.

*Ein einziger* IS-3 ist aber völlig ungenügend, um eine größere Fläche zu sichern. In einem urbanen Umfeld (z.B. zur Sicherung eines Straßenzuges) würde man ihn wegen des sehr eingeschränkten Schussfeldes sogar seiner einzigen taktischen Trumpfkarte berauben, nämlich seines Hauptgeschützes. Und selbst mit ausreichender infanteristischer Flankendeckung ist eine solche Stellung taktisch wertlos, sie wird einfach umgangen und muss innerhalb kürzester Zeit aufgegeben werden.

Also bleibt für diesen *einen* IS-3 nur der Einsatz mit freiem Schussfeld für sein Hauptgeschütz, sprich offenes Gelände außerhalb bebauten Gebietes. Auch mit zusätzlicher Panzerung und in einer ausgebauten Stellung wäre der IS-3 extrem verwundbar und die Angst der Regierungstruppen vor eventuellen Kollateralschäden gleich Null.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2014)

Zur Ausbildung der Panzer Besatzung, guck mal wie viel Zeit die im Weltkrieg hatten war auch keine wirkliche Ausbildung.


----------



## Speed4Fun (9. Juni 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zur Ausbildung der Panzer Besatzung, guck mal wie viel Zeit die im Weltkrieg hatten war auch keine wirkliche Ausbildung.


 
Das stimmt schon, während und gegen Ende des Krieges wurden die Ausbildungszeiten der Panzerbesatzungen und anderer Waffengattungen teilweise stark verkürzt.

Das hatte neben der immer kürzeren Lebenserwartung der Besatzungen natürlich auch zur Folge, dass die durchschnittliche Erfolgsquote (gemessen in Abschüssen) drastisch sank.

Verglichen mit gut ausgebildeten und routinierten Panzerbesatzungen (siehe z.B. Wittmann) waren diese kurz ausgebildeten Crews natürlich Dilettanten.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDF7uly0l7Y
Slawjansk heute
0:17. 
Der Mann: Lera, es ist zu spät... Alles ausgebrannt.
Die Frau: Seid ihr verflucht... Und niemand löschte den Brand...
Der Mann: Zu viele Brände...
1:28. Der Feuerwehrmann: Und dann sagen sie, sie schießen nicht auf die friedlichen Bürger...
1:54. 
Der Mann: Wenn die Erwachsenen sterben, ist eine Sache. Aber wenn die Kinder sterben müssen, wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder überleben... Ich habe zwei weinenden Kindern und zwei Frauen aus dem Keller geholfen, weil ihr Haus in Brand geraten ist. Ein verletztes Kind starb auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus. Diejenige, die in Kiew sitzen, werden nicht ausgebombt. Sie erteilen nur Befehle zur Bombardierung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bahch2ocWSY


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, während und gegen Ende des Krieges wurden die Ausbildungszeiten der Panzerbesatzungen und anderer Waffengattungen teilweise stark verkürzt.


Meine ich jetzt nicht. 
Ich glaube in Deutschland waren es auch zum Ende hin 6 Wochen. Nein ich meine die Russen über den ganzen Krieg hinweg. 

Deutschland hatte ja selbst in den letzten 2 Kriegswochen noch ein Abschuss Verhältnis wovon viele Armeen träumen


----------



## Speed4Fun (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, das stimmt auch.

Die Russen hielten es nicht mit der Ausbildung sondern mit der Masse. Kurze Einweisung am Gerät und an der Waffe und ab ging es als Kanonenfutter.

Sie mussten ja dank ihrem Spion Richard Sorge in Tokio auch nur 1 Front bedienen, wo sie dann auch alle ihre Ressourcen inklusive ihrer sibirischen Divisionen gnadenlos verheizten.

Was die Abschussverhältnisse angeht, es gab bei den westlichen Alliierten nach den desaströsen Erfahrungen im Kampf gegen deutsche Tiger-Panzer die Anweisung für Panzerverbände, sich nur bei einem Kräfteverhältnis von mindestens 5:1 auf ein Panzergefecht mit den Deutschen einzulassen.

So sahen dann auch die Verlustraten der Alliierten aus, und das selbst noch im Kriegsjahr 1944.

Dies konnte seitens der Alliierten nur durch deren massive Luftüberlegenheit ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2014)

*Am 09.06.14
10 Uhr Abends

Das nächtliche Bombardement in Kramatorsk!* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8r2VOsOig8


----------



## mayo (10. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch sogut wie keine gesicherte Berichterstattung.  Selbst die deutschen Sender / Agenturen geben zu das es unmengen gefälschter Propaganda aus der Ukraine gibt.  Diese kann in der Berichterstattung teilweise nicht gefiltert werden. 

www.Stopfake.org. Ein neuer Versuch die Wahrheit zu finden...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sogut wie keine gesicherte Berichterstattung.  Selbst die deutschen Sender / Agenturen geben zu das es unmengen gefälschter Propaganda aus der Ukraine gibt.  Diese kann in der Berichterstattung teilweise nicht gefiltert werden.
> 
> www.Stopfake.org. Ein neuer Versuch die Wahrheit zu finden...



Es gibt da so bestimmte Seiten im Deep Web ...  Sind aber nichts für schwache Nerven ...


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Es gibt doch sogut wie keine gesicherte Berichterstattung.  Selbst die deutschen Sender / Agenturen geben zu das es unmengen gefälschter Propaganda aus der Ukraine gibt.  Diese kann in der Berichterstattung teilweise nicht gefiltert werden...


 
Das ist tatsächlich das größte Problem in dieser Situation.

Da traue ich der westlichen ebenso wie der östlichen Seite alles zu.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2014)

Eben auf Odnoklassniki (russische Version von Facebook) gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersetzung:

Territoriale Wahnvorstellungen.

Ban Ki-moon, Generalsekretär der Vereinten Nationen hat eine atemberaubende Entdeckung gemacht, deren Verteilung in den ukrainischen Medien und Internet-Ressourcen sofort verboten wurde. Es ist ein Konflikt zwischen den beiden Staaten, Russland und der Ukraine, die auf der Tagesordnung der UN-Sicherheitsrat vorgelegt wurde. Folgendes ergab sich: die Grenzen der Ukraine wurden seit Dezember 1991 nicht registriert. In anderen Worten, die Grenzen der Ukraine, als souveräner Staat, wurden bei der UN weder eingetragenen noch erklärt. Schlussfolgernd gibt es keine Straftaten in Bezug auf die Ukraine aus Russland und kann es grundsätzlich auch nicht geben. In Übereinstimmung mit der Vereinbarung der GUS ist die Ukraine Verwaltungsgebiet der UdSSR. Daher ist jede Störung der Separatisten oder gewaltsame Veränderung der Grenzen des Staates und Integrität der Ukraine im Allgemeinen unmöglich. Um mit diesem Problem fertig zu werden, braucht die Ukraine, um die Abgrenzung zu implementieren, immer Unterstützung von ihren Nachbarländern. Die EU hat bereits beschlossen und äußerte ihren Wunsch, technische Hilfe zu leisten. Nun - das Interessanteste: Wird Russland der Ukraine in dieser schwierigen Situation zuvorkommen? An den Abgrenzungen die ins Leben gerufen wurden, arbeiten derzeit zwei Gruppen von Fachkräften, die die Grenze auf dem Boden und die Fakten mit Karten prüfen. Trotz aller Bemühungen der Hintermänner der Junta in Kiew, kann Russland eine Aussage machen und das Territorium der Ukraine zu sich erklären, den die Ukraine war Teil der UdSSR und die Russische Föderation ist ein Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion. Und alles, was in der Ukraine geschieht, ist eine innere Angelegenheit der Russischen Föderation, weshalb jeder Versuch sich einzumischen als Aggression gegen Russland betrachtet werden kann. Unnötig zu sagen, können die Ergebnisse der Wahlen am 25. Mai aufgehoben werden und Poroschenko bleibt nur "Schokoladen-König."  *Es gibt keinen souveränen Staat der Ukraine. Und es gab nie einen.*


----------



## mayo (10. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich das größte Problem in dieser Situation.
> 
> Da traue ich der westlichen ebenso wie der östlichen Seite alles zu.


 
Da könnte man sehr gut auf den Beitrag unter xdinem verweisen....  Das die östliche Propaganda deutlich "schlimmer"  ist sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich das größte Problem in dieser Situation.
> 
> Da traue ich der westlichen ebenso wie der östlichen Seite alles zu.



/sign. Je näher die Quelle einer Aussage an einer (gewählten, nicht-so-ganz-gewählten, selbst ernannten) Regierung/Führung (mit mehr oder weniger Territorium) steht, desto genauer sollte man zwischen den Zeilen lesen und vor allem sämtliche Interpretationen ausklammern.
Leider bleibt derzeit an Fakt nicht wesentlich mehr übrig, als "Zwei Gruppierungen schießen in die prinzipielle Richtung ihrer Feinde und versuchen, weitere Gebiete unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen"




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Eben auf Odnoklassniki (russische Version von Facebook) gefunden:



Aber zum Glück gibt es im Internet ja auch zuverlässige Quellen. 



> Es gibt keinen souveränen Staat der Ukraine. Und es gab nie einen.



Ein souveräner Staat definiert sich nicht darüber, dass Ban Ki Moon eine Karte von ihm vorliegen hat. Die UN ist zwar, als größte Staatengemeinschaft, gemeinhin die naheliegenste Instanz, wenn man gucken will, ob ein Staat weithin anerkannt ist. Im Falle des Ukraine-Konfliktes dürfte es aber auch reichen, dass die Ukrainer sich ihrer Grenzen recht sicher sind und deren Aufrechterhaltung sowohl von NATO als auch Russland in einer Übereinkunft zum gemeinsamen Ziel erklärt wurde. Auch alle Nachbarstaaten und die EU erkennen die Ukraine in ihren Grenzen von 2013 an.

Ob darüber hinaus ein Grämium, dass zusätzlich noch die Malediven, Indonesien, Peru und gut 100 weitere Staaten umfasst, die Grenzen formell anerkannt hat, ist für die aktuellen Krisen-Akteure egal.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2014)

Gibt es jetzt schon ukrainische bzw. russische Ausführungen der Reichsdödel? 
http://www.un.org/Depts/los/LEGISLATIONANDTREATIES/PDFFILES/UKR_1991_Statute.pdf
http://www.un.org/Depts/los/LEGISLATIONANDTREATIES/PDFFILES/UKR_1991_Resolution.pdf
http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/ukraine.pdf


----------



## acc (10. Juni 2014)

im moment finden sich die reichsdödel bevorzugt auf der westlichen/westukrainischen seite wieder.


----------



## AMD4EVA (10. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> *Am 09.06.14
> 10 Uhr Abends
> 
> Das nächtliche Bombardement in Kramatorsk!*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8r2VOsOig8


 
ich sehe nichts


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich sehe nichts


 
Schau dir das komplette Video an, schau ganz genau hin und mach den Ton an (gegebenenfalls die Lautstärke höher drehen). Bei 3:56 sieht man auch wie die Lichter in der rechten Hälfte teilweise ausfallen.


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2014)

Also hier auf dem Vid sieht man mehr. 
Link


----------



## mayo (11. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe da nur über 9 Jahre alte Videos und Videos wo "Bagdad"  im Titel steht...


----------



## Z28LET (11. Juni 2014)

Schon klar,
das Vid zeigt halt mal ein ordentliches Bombardement und keine Silversterraketen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (11. Juni 2014)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Schon klar,
> das Vid zeigt halt mal ein ordentliches Bombardement und keine Silversterraketen.


 
Ordentlich?!

Erzähl das mal den Menschen, die bei diesem 'nicht ordentlichen' Bomdardement in der Ukraine ums Leben kamen.

Coventry, Rotterdam, Dresden, Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren dann in deinen Augen 'ordentliche' Bombardements.

Schon klar, da hat es dann wie in einem 'ordentlichen' Kriegsspiel geknallt.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Juni 2014)

Kurzes Video über den Faschismus in der Ukraine:
ÐžÐ´Ð½Ð¾ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸


----------



## mayo (12. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Kurzes Video über den Faschismus in der Ukraine:
> ÐžÐ´Ð½Ð¾ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸


 
Deine Beiträge lesen sich so wie die Pro-Russische Propaganda,  vor der selbst die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden bereits warnen..


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Kurzes Video über den Faschismus in der Ukraine:
> ÐžÐ´Ð½Ð¾ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸


 
Ich weiß nicht was mir das Video sagen soll. 
Die ersten Bilder zeigen Hitler. Und jeder weiß was das für ein Typ war und auch dass den keiner zurück haben will -- außer ein paar braunen Spinnern.
Danach wird irgendwas zusammen geschnitten von dem ich nicht weiß woher das kommt.

Das Video ist reine Propaganda. Mehr nicht.
Und ich bitte darum Propaganda aus dem Thread herauszuhalten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge lesen sich so wie die Pro-Russische Propaganda,  vor der selbst die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden bereits warnen..


 
Ach, wird dieses Bashing von Menschen, die sich kritisch informieren, jetzt schon mit Staatshilfe salonfähig?

Soweit sind wir also wieder...


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2014)

Das Einzige was kritisch ist, ist der geistige Zustand derer, die irgendwelche zweifelhaften Filmchen und gefakte Bilder ins Netz stellen.

Wegen Ukraine-Krise: Verfassungsschutz wirft Russland Spionage vor - International - Politik - Handelsblatt


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Einzige was kritisch ist, ist der geistige Zustand derer, die irgendwelche zweifelhaften Filmchen und gefakte Bilder ins Netz stellen.


 
Also unser DDR-Staatsfernsehen.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2014)

Wenn du dir heute noch die Nachrichten von vor über 25 Jahren anschaust, dann ja.

----
An der Stelle nicht uninteressant, mit was für Parteien und Gruppierungen der Kreml in Europa kuschelt und was man für einen "nationalbolschewistischen" Berater und Chefideologen man sich leistet.
Rechtspopulisten: Der Flirt des Kremls mit Europas Rechten - Nachrichten - NZZ.ch
Die Angst der Gestrigen vor dem Morgen | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online - Nachrichten von jetzt!
Cyberwar : Anatomie des russischen Infokriegs in Netzwerken - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## mayo (12. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ach, wird dieses Bashing von Menschen, die sich kritisch informieren, jetzt schon mit Staatshilfe salonfähig?
> 
> Soweit sind wir also wieder...


 
Kritisch bedeutet nicht einseitig...  Das gilt für Informationen und Kommentare.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Gerade im Hinblick auf die Enmtwicklung in der Ukraine wird gerade von allen Seiten viel Propaganda betrieben und der einfacher Mitmensch ist nicht mehr in der Lage gesicherte Informationen von Spekulationen oder Unwahrheiten auseinander zu halten.
Gerade You Tube Videos sind da besonders mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade im Hinblick auf die Enmtwicklung in der Ukraine wird gerade von allen Seiten viel Propaganda betrieben und der einfacher Mitmensch ist nicht mehr in der Lage gesicherte Informationen von Spekulationen oder Unwahrheiten auseinander zu halten.
> Gerade You Tube Videos sind da besonders mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.


 
Das ist alles korrekt und wurde hier schon zigmal festgestellt.

Es wäre sinnvoller, diesen Thread mit weiteren Quellen zu versorgen, statt sich über die Einseitigkeit an Informationen zu beschweren.

Diese angeblich zusammengeschnittene Videosequenz mag noch so sehr den Propaganda-Kriterien unserer Nachrichtendienste genügen, sie verschweigen aber wie immer sehr konsequent, woher diese ihre Informationen haben und mit wem sie vertrauensvoll zusammenarbeiten. Man glaubt es kaum, es ist die gute alte glaubwürdige NSA.

Nicht etwa, dass man es für grundsätzlich unmöglich hält, dass auch östliche Geheimdienste ihre Arbeit gut machen, aber welche Doppelmoral steckt denn dahinter, wenn unsere Regierung sämtliche Ausspähversuche der NSA toleriert und uns dieser faktisch ausliefert, im gleichen Atemzug den gesamten Medien- und Manipulationsapparat gegen die bösen östlichen Spione und Kriegstreiber einsetzt?

Da erwarte ich hier auch etwas mehr an Objektivität und Menschenverstand.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Nicht etwa, dass man es für grundsätzlich unmöglich hält, dass auch östliche Geheimdienste ihre Arbeit gut machen, aber welche Doppelmoral steckt denn dahinter, wenn unsere Regierung sämtliche Ausspähversuche der NSA toleriert und uns dieser faktisch ausliefert, im gleichen Atemzug den gesamten Medien- und Manipulationsapparat gegen die bösen östlichen Spione und Kriegstreiber einsetzt?


 
Weil Merkel und Co. nicht die Eier haben sich mal gegen die USA zu stellen und was dagegen zu machen.
Auch wenn die US Botschaft US Hoheitsgebiet ist gibt es keinen Grund der dagegen spricht einen riesengroßen Zaun drumherum zu bauen um das Ausspionieren unmöglich zu machen.
Oder das Gelabere des Generaltbundesanwalt Haralf Range. Schon beschämend. 
Das alles zeigt ja dass der BND da mit drin steckt und keiner will dass das öffentlich wird.

Aber das ist dann echt eine Sache für einen neuen Thread.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht, auch wenn das hier jetzt OT wird und wirklich Stoff für einen neuen Roman äh Thread gibt. 

Nur noch anzumerken, dass unsere Regierung und deren Geheimdienste von diesem Agreement mit der NSA natürlich auch profitieren.

Was der BND bei uns nicht darf, lässt man einfach die NSA machen und greift dort später die Informationen ab.

So umgeht man das Grundgesetz und die rechtlichen Beschränkungen für den BND.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> ... unserer Nachrichtendienste genügen, sie verschweigen aber wie immer sehr konsequent, woher diese ihre Informationen haben und mit wem sie vertrauensvoll zusammenarbeiten. Man glaubt es kaum, es ist die gute alte glaubwürdige NSA.



Hast du für diese Quellenangabe irgend eine Quelle?
Die NSA ist ja eigentlich für elektronische Fernaufklärung zuständig (und da auch sehr engagiert  ) und somit eigentlich eine denkbar schlechte Informationsquelle, wenn um Informationen über lokale, sich direkt organisierende Truppen und deren Aktionen geht. Ich hätte eher auf DIA, NRO und vielleicht CIA getippt. Die NSA könnte allenfalls versuchen, die Erkenntnisse andere Geheimdienste vor Ort abzufangen - aber zum einen ist das auch wieder CIA- und/oder FBI-Territorium, zum anderen dürften alle bis auf ein Geheimdienst, die in der Region aktiv sind, ohnehin eng mit den NATO- und EU-Gegenstücken zusammenarbeiten. Da muss der BND seine Informationen nicht über die NSA beziehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Weiß eigentlich noch irgendeiner was die NSA jetzt genau macht?
Bush hat der NSA ja durch seine Politik nach 9/11 alle Freiheiten gegeben und wenn der NSA Chef vorm Kongress offensichtlich lügt und Obama die Sache herunter spielt weiß doch jeder dass da mehr dran ist.
Merkel hat das ja auch alles herunter gespielt und tut bis heute so als ob das alles normale Gangart ist.
Die NSA selbst sammelt doch inzwischen so viele Daten dass sie gar nicht in der Lage wären sie in einem nachvollziehbaren Rahmen auszuwerten.
Und mir ist bisher auch kein Fall geläufig in denen das Sammeln der NSA irgendeinen Anschlag verhindert hätte.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Boston Marathon 2013 war Ziel und die NSA/FBI und wer auch immer hat geschlafen und gar nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du für diese Quellenangabe irgend eine Quelle?...


 
Da gibt es eine Menge Quellen:

Verfassungsschutz verstärkt Kooperation mit den USA - trotz Snowden-Affäre - THE HUFFINGTON POST
Verfassungsschutz verstärkt Zusammenarbeit mit Amerika - Frankfurter Allgemeine
Geheimdienste : BND und Verfassungsschutz ohne NSA aufgeschmissen - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT
Verfassungsschutz weitet Zusammenarbeit mit US-Geheimdiensten aus - Süddeutsche.de

Und siehe folgende Spionage-Artikel aus der Wirtschaftswoche vom 23.05.2014 und dem dort verlinkten Artikel aus dem Handelsblatt vom 02.07.2013:

 Verfassungsschützer schlagen Alarm - Warnung vor russischen Spionen - Wirtschafts Woche ->
Alpenkuh und Erdloch: Die Übermittlungsmethoden bieten Filmstoff - Deutschland - Politik - Handelsblatt

Zitat aus Seite 2 obigen Artikels aus dem Handelsblatt:

"Durch Tipps, *etwa aus den USA*, waren die Ermittler dem Paar auf die Spur gekommen..."

Der Verfassungsschutz und der BND nutzen verstärkt Quellen der NSA und des CIA, oder besser haupsächlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich noch irgendeiner was die NSA jetzt genau macht?



Grundsätzlich: Ja. D.h. - wissens kann man nie. Aber bislang ist ausnahmslos alles, was über die NSA rausgekommen ist, dem Sammeln und Auswerten von Fernmeldedaten zuzuordnen, entspricht also dem grundlegenden Zweck der ganzen Sache. Nur über den Umfang scheint niemand mehr Bescheid zu wissen, aber das ist in einem Thread zu physischen Konflikten auch kein Problem. Da kann man festhalten, dass auch noch so viel gesammelter E-Mail-Verkehr kein verlässliches Bild der Lage in der Ostukraine zeichnen wird.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Da gibt es eine Menge Quellen:
> ...



Ah, verstehe. Ich hatte deine Zeilen fälschlicherweise als dem Thema zugehörig intepretiert, weil es nicht einmal einen Satz davor noch um Videos aus ("aus"?) der Ukraine ging. Dass es in anderen Punkten Zusammenarbeit gibt, insbesondere auch beim Verfassungsschutz, ist naheliegend und -in gewissem Umfange- auch bekannt.
Bringt aber weder uns noch die Regierung auch nur Schritt weiter auf der Suche nach zuverlässigen Quellen zu Ereignissen in der Ostukraine.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber da schon von Propaganda (Ukraine-Video) die Rede war, war die Verbindung zum aktuellen Bashing von 'kritischen Informationsquellen' durch Regierungsstellen/Medien naheliegend.

Eigentlich kann man nur noch vor Unverständnis den Kopf schütteln, wenn man sich den ganzen Wahnsinn in der Welt anschaut.

So jetzt höre ich aber wirklich auf.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Juni 2014)

Ist schon irgendwie paradox....
in der Ostukraine werden jeden Tag weiter Menschen getötet und man sieht nichts von Poroschenkos versprochenen Einstellen der Kampfhandlungen, nichts von Verhandlungen und so verdienen sich die, die die Waffen und Munition für diesen Völkermord liefern, weiter ein nettes Sümmchen dazu!
und wir....unterhalten uns stattdessen über Russlands böse Spionage, Propaganda und Verschwörungstheorien - eigentlich müssten das doch alle in der Schule gelernt haben, dass der "Feind" Propaganda und Spionage betreibt, das erwartet man auch! 
Ich kann schon die Enttäuschung derer verstehen, die so eifrig solche Verschwörungstheoriebeiträge hier veröffentlichten und immer weiter nach neuen Quellen suchen - Ist schon hart, wenn ein "Weltbild" (das an was man immer geglaubt hat) einzustürzen droht!
*Da hier einigen immer noch Grundwissen über geopolitische Hintergründe im Ukrainekonflikt fehlen, empfehle ich das folgende Video: *
Geopolitische Hintergründe zu Ukraine-Krise - YouTube

Noch ein schönes Video über die verfehlte Politik der USA 
*Besonders amüsant ist die Stelle, als Frau Nuland zugibt, dass sie mit NeoNazis in der Ukraine zusammen arbeitet!*
Die USA bieten "Rechter Sektor" Finanzierung an - was uns ZDF und ARD nicht erzählen - YouTube
*
Die USA hat jetzt B2 Bomber* *in Europa* stationiert. Die B2 Bomber sind dafür bekannt, dass sie vom Radar nicht erfasst werden und mit Nuklearwaffen bestückt werden können.
Nachdem ich heute in den Nachrichten gehört hab, dass die USA leichtfertig wieder einmal darüber nachdenkt, den IRAK erneut zu bombardieren, befürchte ich, dass die größenwahnsinnige USA nicht davor zurückschreckt, einen Krieg mit Russland anzuzetteln.
Hoffen wir, dass es nie soweit kommt!!!
U.S. sends B-2 stealth bombers to Europe - CNN.com


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Juni 2014)

Hier noch mal ein interessanter Artikel von Süddeutsche.de:
Russland: Putins bezahlte Trolle - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Wird "die Fans" natürlich nicht beeindrucken. *Für alle anderen* eine nette Möglichkeit sich einmal über die (EU/USA-) Shitstormmechanismen im Rahmen der aktuellen Ukrainethematik zu informieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein interessanter Artikel von Süddeutsche.de:
> Russland: Putins bezahlte Trolle - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> 
> Wird "die Fans" natürlich nicht beeindrucken. *Für alle anderen* eine nette Möglichkeit sich einmal über die (EU/USA-) Shitstormmechanismen im Rahmen der aktuellen Ukrainethematik zu informieren.



Lustigerweise wird der Artikel auf Ergebnisse von Meinungsforschungsinstituten gestützt, die nicht erwähnen wie sie die Leute befragt haben, noch wie viele. Ergo gilt hier der alte Churchill: Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälsch hast.

Darüber hinaus, wer garantiert mir eigentlich das die Süddeutsche sauber arbeitet? Bei den Russen wird die Propaganda ja gerne sofort unterstellt. Wer sagt mir, dass das bei unseren Medien ausgeschlossen ist?


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Juni 2014)

Das Nazi-Azov-Battalion arbeitet zusammen mit der US Golden Hawks Brigade in Mariupol...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2014)

prima ein nichts aussagendes bild welches jeder amateur hätte zusammenschneiden können, soll mir jetzt sagen das irgendwo leute sind welche so ein symbol auf der jacke tragen.
irgendwie helfen mir die sachen welche du verlinkst kein stück weiter .


----------



## acc (13. Juni 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein interessanter Artikel von Süddeutsche.de:
> Russland: Putins bezahlte Trolle - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> 
> Wird "die Fans" natürlich nicht beeindrucken. *Für alle anderen* eine nette Möglichkeit sich einmal über die (EU/USA-) Shitstormmechanismen im Rahmen der aktuellen Ukrainethematik zu informieren.


 
lustig ist allerdings, das ausgerechnet die von der nsa bezahlten trolle der sz über die angebliche gegenseite herziehen, gab wohl eine anleitung von der nsa, wie man sowas aufzieht. die jungs von der sz (gilt auch für die andere wie die zeit, spiegel, bild etc.) soltlen sich erstmal an die eigene nase fassen .


----------



## Z28LET (13. Juni 2014)

Propaganda, Agenten und bezahlte Spinner auf allen Seiten, ich denke ihr solltet alle aufhören hier zu posten.
Schließlich gibt es keine vertrauenswürdige Quellen!

Btw, in dem Bild oben, im verwackelten Vid dazu, ist klar das die Amis (der Knickmischknackmisch Brigade) Ostländisch labbern....


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein interessanter Artikel von Süddeutsche.de:
> Russland: Putins bezahlte Trolle - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> 
> Wird "die Fans" natürlich nicht beeindrucken. *Für alle anderen* eine nette Möglichkeit sich einmal über die (EU/USA-) Shitstormmechanismen im Rahmen der aktuellen Ukrainethematik zu informieren.


 
Jetzt verstehe ich, warum mir der Typ in der SPD FB Gruppe vorgeworfen hat von den Russen bezahlt zu werden, was für ein Spinner. 

Oder der hier verlinkte Artikel: Kremel flirtet mit Europas Rechten. 

Aha aber die Linken sind so Russland feindlich...


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> prima ein nichts aussagendes bild welches jeder amateur hätte zusammenschneiden können, soll mir jetzt sagen das irgendwo leute sind welche so ein symbol auf der jacke tragen.
> irgendwie helfen mir die sachen welche du verlinkst kein stück weiter .


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrzTSrX9Cm8


*"Filtrationslager" für die Ost- Ukraine* 
Der Verteidigungsminister der Ukraine spricht in einem Interview darüber, dass alle Erwachsenen in den "abtrünnigen " Gebieten ( Männer UND Frauen) in solchen Lagern untergebracht und überprüft werden, ob sie Verbindungen zu den " Separatisten" hatten oder Straftaten begangen haben...
http://www.oplot.info/content/sroch...-vse-zhiteli-yugo-vostoka-budut-pomeshcheny-v
(Ist auf russisch, aber durch ne Google Übersetzung kann man das wesentliche verstehen)


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2014)

Also noch billigere Fakes gibt es wohl nicht? Die Golden Hawks sitzen ihre Hintern in Helikoptern und anderen fliegenden Geräten breit und nicht wie Ranger und Co. an vorderster Front. Patches und Uniformen gibt es ebenfalls zu hauf und für Umme zu kaufen. Die Tonspuren und "großzügigen" Ruckler dieser drittklassigen Aufnahme sind auch sehr interessant. Gerade im ersten Teil des Videos sieht die Tonspur verdammt danach aus, das dort nachträglich noch Explosionen und Schussgeräusche reingeschnitten worden sind. Auch das fehlen von Hülsen und das, als die eine Person schießt, weder ein Rückstoß sichtbar ist, noch das irgendwelche leeren Hülsen ausgeworfen werden, lässt mich das ganze als ein umgeschnittenes Airsoft(!)video einordnen. 
Mit dem Faken von Videos ist man dort drüben ja vertraut. Da werden kurzerhand z.B. mal Videos aus dem syrischen Bürgerkrieg komplett neu vertont und als welche aus der Ukraine ausgegeben, oder eine Aufnahme von der Schlacht von Falludscha 2004, auf einmal als welche aus der Ukraine ausgegeben.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> *"Filtrationslager" für die Ost- Ukraine*


Du solltest weniger russische Medien konsumieren und dir lieber das Original anschauen. Da geht es mitnichten um irgendwelche Filtrationslager, wie sie z.B. Russland in Tschetschenien aufgezogen hatte oder gar Konzentrationslager, wie es der verlinkte Artikel einem weis machen will, sondern um etwas vergleichbar mit dem Lager Friedland hier in Deutschland. Sprich feststellen der Staatsangehörigkeit, etc.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild aus Facebook bzw. Youtube-Screenshots)
Nachdem die Kämpfer der Befreiungsarmee eine grosse Gruppe von ukrainischen Soldaten (ca. 500-2000 Leute und viel Technik) am Flughafen Lugansk blockiert, sie zum Aufgeben aufgefordert, ihnen Wasser und Strom abgestellt und ihnen versprochen hatten, jede Hilfe aus der Luft abzuschiessen, wurde heute früh nun eine IL-76 abgeschossen, welche der ukrainischen Armee Technik, Proviant, Unterstützung etc. bringen sollte. Bestätigt sind soweit 49 Tote. Laut Zeugenberichten ist heute am Flughafen selber ein Kampf zwischen den Divisionen (der ukrainischen Armee) aus Lwow und denjenigen aus Dnepropetrowsk ausgebrochen, nachdem die letzteren die Fahne Russlands über ihrem Stützpunkt hissten. Offenbaren hätten diejenigen aus Dnepropetrowsk die Auseinandersetzung für sich entscheiden können.
*Noch am brennen:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvPzvY6HbkM

*Bei der Untersuchung:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppab5DflVWU




Poulton schrieb:


> Patches und Uniformen gibt es ebenfalls zu hauf und für Umme zu kaufen.


Schon lustig...Putin hat nämlich genau das Gleiche gesagt, als in der Krim überall Uniformierte Männer auftauchten.


----------



## acc (14. Juni 2014)

27'000 PR-Berater polieren Image der USA - News Ausland: Amerika - tagesanzeiger.ch

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die sz ihr "troll"märchen aus der "quelle" hat.


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2014)

Nur seltsam das die "Separatisten" Luft - Boden Raketen besitzen ... 

Die ganzen Youtube und Facebook links auf dubiose Russische Seiten /Inhalte sehen leider stark nach Propaganda aus.


----------



## acc (14. Juni 2014)

seltsam ist höchsten deine annahme, das keine waffenlager in der ostukraine existieren, wo man sich auch mit schweren waffen eindecken kann.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2014)

Waffen werden immer vom Gegner erobert. Deshalb wurde auch die Absturzstelle genaustens untersucht. In den Überresten wurden nämlich Waffen und Munition gefunden.

+++ Demonstranten belagern russische Botschaft in Kiew, demolieren und beschmieren Botschaftsfahrzeuge mit Hakenkreuzen und rufen Nazi-Slogans +++***

Ein Angriff auf die Botschaft eines Landes ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Angriff auf das dazu gehörige Land.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2014)

Na dann müsste sich Deutschland ja mit so einigen Staaten wieder im Krieg befinden oder befunden haben, inkl. NATO-Staaten wie der USA, wenn es einen Angriff auf das Land gleichkommt. Man braucht nur mal zu suchen, wieviele Botschaften und Konsulate hier in Deutschland schon mit Farbbeuteln, Eiern, etc. beworfen wurden und die beschmiert worden sind. Selbst Botschaftsfahrzeuge wurden schon in Brand gesetzt, ohne dass Griechenland seine Armee mobilisierte und in Deutschland einfiel.
Da kann man hierzulande und in westlichen Ländern ja richtig von Glück reden, das soetwas nicht als Angriff oder gar Vorbereitung oder Führung eines Angriffskrieg gewertet wird, wie es möglicherweise in gewissen anderen Ländern der Fall ist. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> rufen Nazi-Slogans +++


 Wo riefen sie diese denn? Weder bei Mütterchen Russland heute, noch bei den _monopolkapitalistischen Medien des Westens_ finden sich Hinweise darauf.


----------



## mayo (14. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Waffen werden immer vom Gegner erobert. Deshalb wurde auch die Absturzstelle genaustens untersucht. In den Überresten wurden nämlich Waffen und Munition gefunden.
> 
> +++ Demonstranten belagern russische Botschaft in Kiew, demolieren und beschmieren Botschaftsfahrzeuge mit Hakenkreuzen und rufen Nazi-Slogans +++***
> 
> Ein Angriff auf die Botschaft eines Landes ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Angriff auf das dazu gehörige Land.


 
Wo hast du diese info her...  Von einer (pro) russischen seite...  Im vid ist nichts zu sehen.  Bisher werden hier nur links zu Propaganda Material gepostet.  Nicht eine gesicherte Quelle.  Und sorry aber nahezu jeder Bericht aus den deutschen öffentlich rechtlichen ist (wahrer)  als fast alles aus kommunistisch/diktatorischen Ländern.  Es hat kein sinn hier auf propagandistische Informationen zu resgieren.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wo riefen sie diese denn? Weder bei Mütterchen Russland heute, noch bei den _monopolkapitalistischen Medien des Westens_ findet sich ein Hinweis darauf.


Das Youtube Video wurde bereits gesperrt. Es war auf der Seite.



mayo schrieb:


> Und sorry aber nahezu jeder Bericht aus den deutschen öffentlich rechtlichen ist (wahrer)  als fast alles aus *kommunistisch/diktatorischen* Ländern.  Es hat kein sinn hier auf propagandistische Informationen zu resgieren.


 
 Selten so gelacht...


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nachdem die Kämpfer der Befreiungsarmee eine grosse Gruppe von ukrainischen Soldaten (ca. 500-2000 Leute und viel Technik) am Flughafen Lugansk blockiert, sie zum Aufgeben aufgefordert, ihnen Wasser und Strom abgestellt und ihnen versprochen hatten, jede Hilfe aus der Luft abzuschiessen, wurde heute früh nun eine IL-76 abgeschossen, welche der ukrainischen Armee Technik, Proviant, Unterstützung etc. bringen sollte. Bestätigt sind soweit 49 Tote.


 
Das sind für mich keine "Befreiungsarmee".
Das sind feige Mörder. Nichts weiter. 
Von was wollen sich die Leute denn "befreien"?
Von einem demokratischen Staat mit einem demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten der der größten Partei der Ukraine angehört --  zu der ja auch der vorherige Präsident angehörte -- der mit der EU sympathisiert?
Ich hoffe inzwischen dass die Ukrainische Armee jetzt die Samthandschuhe auszieht und die Sache militärisch schnell beendet damit wieder Ruhe zurück kehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Na dann müsste sich Deutschland ja mit so einigen Staaten wieder im Krieg befinden


 
Für einen Krieg bedarf es etwas mehr, als den Angriff einzelner Einwohner eines Staates. (außer es sind Afghanen in den USA )
Sonst würde sich ja z.B. auch schon Russland im Krieg mit der Ukraine befinden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Von was wollen sich die Leute denn "befreien"?



Sich selbst von der Pflicht, ukrainische Gesetze und Institutionen zu beachten.



> Ich hoffe inzwischen dass die Ukrainische Armee jetzt die Samthandschuhe auszieht und die Sache militärisch schnell beendet damit wieder Ruhe zurück kehrt.


 
hmmmmmm.... - nö. Wäre eine ganz schlechte Idee. Die Separatisten scheinen zwar nicht alzu viele Mitmacher zu finden, aber dass sie sich so lange halten können, ohne dass es Hinweise auf flächendeckende Zwangsmaßnahmen gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung gibt, bestätigt wohl die Bilder diverser öffentlicher Demonstrationen: Es gibt einen gewissen Rückhalt und Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung. Offensichtlich ist man wesentlich weiter von Mehrheiten entfernt, als auf der Krim - aber selbst wenn es nur 10-20% Unterstützer sind, ist das verdammt viel Einfluss. Da muss die Regierung sehr vorsichtig agieren, um nicht zuviel Angriffsfläche für Kritik zu bieten. Wenn Versuche der Separatisten, internationale Flughäfen unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen, im Blutbad enden, dann werden dass die meisten der ukrainischen Armee nicht alzu negativ anhängen - es ist eine Verteidigungssituation und die Milizionäre wussten, auf was sie sich einlassen.
Wenn es aber auf einmal dutzende oder gar hunderte unschuldige Opfer bei der Rückeroberung von Städten gäbe, also Aktionen der Armee, gibt, dann könnten die Zustimmungsverhältnisse kippen. Und bei den relativ plötzlich aus dem Nichts aufgetauchten Milizen ist ohnehin damit zu rechnen, dass es verdeckte Strukturen gab, die eine schnelle Rückkehr in den Guerillakampf erlauben. Das letzte, was die Ukraine in so einer Situation braucht, sind Rückzugsorte, in denen die Separatisten weite Unterstützung finden.
Dann lieber langsam weitermachen, wie bisher - solange Eroberungen ganzer Städte mit wenigen Toten (und bis dato keinen Meldungen von toten Unbeteiligten) ablaufen, solange ist man auch moralisch auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## acc (14. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind für mich keine "Befreiungsarmee".
> Das sind feige Mörder. Nichts weiter.



meinst du die ukrainische armee, die nicht davor zurückschreckt, zivile ziele anzugreifen?



> Von was wollen sich die Leute denn "befreien"?



die wollen nicht so enden wie die russischstämmige bevölkerung im baltikum. die westukrainische politik hat mit dem putsch recht deutlich gemacht, was sie vorhat. von daher ist der putsch völlig berechtigt. wie sowas enden kann, sieht man momentan im irak.



> Von einem demokratischen Staat mit einem demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten der der größten Partei der Ukraine angehört --  zu der ja auch der vorherige Präsident angehörte -- der mit der EU sympathisiert?



in syrien sprach man von einer farce, hier ist auf einmal völlig demokratisch trotz der gleichen umstände.



> Ich hoffe inzwischen dass die Ukrainische Armee jetzt die Samthandschuhe auszieht und die Sache militärisch schnell beendet damit wieder Ruhe zurück kehrt.


 
ausgerechnet die denkbar schlechteste "lösung" fällt dir ein, dein ziel mit der ruhe wirst du damit nicht erreichen.. falls dir das entgangen ist, das hat noch nie funktioniert. zeit ist es für eine flugverbotszone, bei gaddafi beispielsweise hat weniger dafür ausgereicht. das hat auch einen gewaltigen vorteil, solche vorfälle wie mit den abgeschossenen flugzeugen kommen dann nicht vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2014)

acc schrieb:


> in syrien sprach man von einer farce, hier ist auf einmal völlig demokratisch trotz der gleichen umstände.



In Syrien konnte man "wählen" zwischen dem amtierenden Präsidenten, einem Angehörigen der Partei des amtierenden Binnenhandelsministers und einem Ex-Entwicklungsminister. Mögliche Ursache für diese Liste könnte sein, dass man nur dann zur Wahl antreten konnte, wenn man entweder von der Regierungskoalition unterstützt wurde, oder aber von knapp 50% der Einzelmitglieder des Parlamentes, die mehrheitlich ebenfalls den Präsidenten unterstützen sollen.
Es ist (zumindest in meinem Umfeld und in westlichen Medien und Politik) unüblich, von "völlig demokratisch" zu sprechen, wenn alles, was zur Wahl steht, engen Regierungsbezug hat. Auf alle Fälle besteht ein qualitativer Unterschied zu einer Wahl mit 19 Kandidaten, einschließlich Vertretern von Parteien, die so oppositionell sind, dass einige Leute hier behaupten, sie wären "verboten" oder man hätte den letzten Präsidenten aus ihren Reihen aus dem Amt "geputscht".

Bei letzteren Wahlen kann man ggf. noch über Unregelmäßigkeiten im Ablauf diskutieren (wobei unabhängige Wahlbeobachter da nicht wirklich Grundlagen für liefern, die relativ zum Ergebnis von Belang wären), aber erstere "Wahl" war, ebenso wie gewisse Referenden, schon von vorneherein wenig demokratisch. Ein Abstimmungsprozess reicht eben nicht für eine saubere Entscheidung aus, wenn bereits Frage und Antwortmöglichkeiten fehlerhaft sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2014)

Sei es Syrien oder Ukraine, in keinen von beiden kann man von demokratischen Wahlen sprechen. Solange in einem Land Krieg herrscht, kann es schon rein von der Logik her keine demokratischen Wahlen geben. In beiden Ländern war es somit eigentlich egal wer zur Wahl stand.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juni 2014)

acc schrieb:


> in syrien sprach man von einer farce, hier ist auf einmal völlig demokratisch trotz der gleichen umstände.


 

Du verstehst das falsch. Ich hab das schon paar mal erklärt mit den "Wahlen".

Wenn das Ergebniss passt, ist dem Westen die Legitimation der Wahl egal. Guck dir mal Afghanistan an. Solange Karsai brav macht, was man ihm sagt, isses dem Westen egal, dass er nicht demokratisch gewählt wurde.

Als Saddam noch brav in den Iran einmarschiert ist, wie er sollte, war es dem Westen auch egal das er die eigene Bevölkerung ermordet.

Den Westen interessieren Demokratie und Menschenrechte nicht, außer ein Land will die Ressourcen nicht zu unseren Bedingungen hergeben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Nur seltsam das die "Separatisten" Luft - Boden Raketen besitzen ...


 
Wie gesagt, Luft Boden Raketen gibt es seit etwa 70 Jahren und für eine tief fliegende Transportmaschine braucht man nichts sonderlich modernes.


----------



## acc (15. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch. Ich hab das schon paar mal erklärt mit den "Wahlen".
> 
> Wenn das Ergebniss passt, ist dem Westen die Legitimation der Wahl egal. Guck dir mal Afghanistan an. Solange Karsai brav macht, was man ihm sagt, isses dem Westen egal, dass er nicht demokratisch gewählt wurde.
> 
> ...


 
weiss ich doch alles, ich weigere mich nur, das zu hinzunehmen von unseren üblichen relativierern.

der jazenjuk hat übrigens mal wieder was von irgendwelchen untermenschen gesabbelt im zusammenhang mit dem abschuss. da muss man wohl nicht mehr fragen, warum die russischstämmige bevölkerung keine lust hat, sich von solchen idioten aus der rechtsaussen-ecke "regieren" zu lassen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Juni 2014)

_*Angriff auf Botschaft: Lawrow empört über ausbleibende Reaktion des Westens | Politik | RIA Novosti*_


> Nach der Attacke von Demonstranten auf die russische Botschaft in  Kiew  hat Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow den ukrainischen Behörden   Untätigkeit vorgeworfen und sich besorgt über die ausbleibende Reaktion   des Westens geäußert.
> In einem Telefonat mit dem deutschen Bundesaußenminister Frank-Walter   Steinmeier äußerte Lawrow am Sonntag „seine tiefe Besorgnis über den   Angriff auf die russische Botschaft in Kiew sowie über die Reaktion der   westlichen Partner, die sich geweigert hatten, im UN-Sicherheitsrat   diesen Akt von Vandalismus zu verurteilen“, teilte das Moskauer Außenamt   mit. In einem Telefongespräch mit dem französischen Außenamtschef   Laurent Fabius „äußerte Lawrow seine Empörung über die Untätigkeit der   Kiewer Behörden, die die Ausschreitungen vor der Botschaft Russlands   zugelassen hatten“.
> Am Samstag hatten ukrainische Demonstranten die russische Botschaft  in  Kiew attackiert. Die aufgebrachte Menschenmenge bewarf das Gebäude  mit  Eiern, Steinen und Feuerwerkskörpern; Randalierer rissen die  russische  Fahne nieder und stützten Autos von Botschaftspersonal um. Die   Sicherheitskräfte sahen tatenlos zu. Die Kiewer Polizei teilte RIA   Novosti mit, keine Rechtsverletzungen registriert zu. Russland schlug im   UN-Sicherheitsrat eine Resolution vor, die den Angriff auf die   diplomatische Vertretung verurteilt. Der Entwurf wurde jedoch von   westlichen Ländern blockiert.


RAW: Russian embassy vandalized in Ukraine - YouTube  :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHrcS_ZmZo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_**** FM chants 'Putin - f**ker' at vandalized Russian embassy in Kiev ? RT News[/URL]*_
Ukrainian FM chants 'Putin - f**ker' at vandalized Russian embassy - YouTube  :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cycpR_DcEIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Ukraine-Konflikt: Nato-Chef beklagt feindselige Haltung Russlands - SPIEGEL ONLINE*


> Madrid/Hamburg - Nach dem Abschuss eines ukrainischen  Militärflugzeugs verschärft sich der Ton im Ukraine-Konflikt.  Nato-Generalsekretär Rasmussen sagte der spanischen Zeitung "El País",  es sei "deutlich, dass Russland uns als seinen Feind ansieht. Ich  bedauere das zutiefst, aber wir müssen diese Tatsache zur Kenntnis  nehmen und uns darauf einstellen."
> Rasmussen kündigte an, bis Ende des Monats werde die Nato den  EU-Außenministern ein Hilfspaket für die Ukraine vorlegen. Dieses werde  Hilfe bei der Modernisierung des Militärs beinhalten. "Es wird eine sehr  konkrete Kooperation geben, die zum Beispiel den Zugang der Ukraine zu  Nato-Truppen erleichtern soll." Zwar gebe es keine Pläne, Kampftruppen  in das Land zu entsenden. Er schließe aber nicht aus, dass sich einzelne  Nato-Mitglieder an Manövern in der Ukraine beteiligen.


*


Der  Nato-Generalsekretär Rasmussen hat Russland nun den Krieg erklärt, weil sich Russland zu feindselig verhält!*
*Zuvor wurde die Russische Botschaft in der Ukraine von Neonazis im Beisein des Ukrainischen Außenministers angegriffen!*
Russland setzt sich seit Monaten der westlichen Kritik aus, weil sie nicht zulassen, dass die politisch anders denkende ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung abgeschlachtet oder verfolgt wird.
Statt Gespräche und  Verhandlungen mit der Anti-Maidan-Bewegung für eine friedliche Lösung des Ukrainekonflikts zu fordern/führen, unterstützt der Westen die neue Nato-treue Kiewer Regierung bei ihrem Völkermord!

Ist es jetzt legal, Botschaften anzugreifen?


----------



## hbf878 (16. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Der Nato-Generalsekretär Rasmussen hat Russland nun den Krieg erklärt, weil sich Russland zu feindselig verhält!*



Wo steht das?


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2014)

...und wo sind die Beweise dafür, das in der Ukraine angeblich ein Völkermord geschieht? Oder geht es nur darum, mal wieder Buzzword-Bingo zu spielen?


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> ...und wo sind die Beweise dafür, das in der Ukraine angeblich ein Völkermord geschieht? Oder geht es nur darum, mal wieder Buzzword-Bingo zu spielen?



Es kommen seit Wochen, schon fast Monaten Videos und Fotos, wo man eindeutig sieht, dass die ukr. Armee gezielt die Zivilbevölkerung bombardiert, wo eindeutig keine Separatisten sind. Und das soll kein Völkermord sein?


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2014)

Irgendwelche dubiosen Youtube-Filmchen und gefakte Bilder sind mit Sicherheit keine Quelle. Weder gibt es irgendwelche Flächenbombardements auf rein von Russen bewohnte Dörfer/Stadtviertel, noch irgendwelche Konzentrationslager wo Russen zusammengetrieben und vernichtet werden, noch sonst irgendetwas was man auch nur Ansatzweise als Völkermord bezeichnen könnte. Manchmal hilft auch ein Blick in die Wikipedia was ein Genozid ist:


> Gekennzeichnet ist er durch die spezielle Absicht, auf direkte oder  indirekte Weise „eine nationale, ethnische, rassische oder religiöse  Gruppe als solche ganz oder teilweise zu zerstören“.


Und wo wird das dort jetzt genau betrieben? Richtig, nirgends. Nichtmal von Putin selbst kam irgendeine Äusserung, das dort Völkermord betrieben wird und man deswegen den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof, etc. anrufen und anhören will.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Zuvor wurde die Russische Botschaft in der Ukraine von Neonazis im Beisein des Ukrainischen Außenministers angegriffen!


 Ach, jetzt ist jeder der sich an der Botschaft eines anderen Landes  vergeht ein Neonazi und jeder der vor der russischen Botschaft randaliert hat ebenso? Es ist ja nicht so, das soetwas auch andere  politische Gruppierungen machen und manch einer auch aus vollkommen  unpolitischen Motiven, sondern einzig aus "_Spaß_" am Vandalismus.


----------



## mayo (16. Juni 2014)

Las gut sein,  die beiden sind reine Propagandisten...  "persönliche Interpretation des bisherigen Verhaltens".  Soll keine Verurteilung sein.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2014)

Obwohl ich nicht religiös bin: Gott sei euch gnädig. Bei manchen kommt jede Hilfe zu spät...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Bei manchen kommt jede Hilfe zu spät...


 
Es wäre nett wenn du deine persönliche Meinung über die User für dich behältst.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2014)

Gas: Russland warnt EU vor möglichen Lieferproblemen wegen Ukraine - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gas: Russland warnt EU vor möglichen Lieferproblemen wegen Ukraine - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Ei is doch klar, dass sowas passiert. Die Ukraine zahlt nicht, als gibt es auch keine Ware. So einfach ist das. Es gibt einen Vertrag und an den müssen die sich halten, so wie jeder andere Kunde auf der Welt auch. Wobei Russland ja schon genug Kompromisse gemacht und Chancen gegeben hat. Aber nein, die Ukraine gibt das Geld ja lieber für nen Krieg aus...Und hat jetzt sogar schon damit Probleme. Viele fangen an den Dienst zu verweigern oder wechseln auf die andere Seite.

Deutschland bekommt nur Probleme, wenn die Ukraine für den Transit bestimmtes Gas für sich abzapft.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Irgendwelche dubiosen Youtube-Filmchen und gefakte Bilder sind mit Sicherheit keine Quelle. Weder gibt es irgendwelche Flächenbombardements auf rein von Russen  bewohnte Dörfer/Stadtviertel, noch irgendwelche Konzentrationslager wo  Russen zusammengetrieben und vernichtet werden, noch sonst irgendetwas  was man auch nur Ansatzweise als Völkermord bezeichnen könnte. Manchmal  hilft auch ein Blick in die Wikipedia was ein Genozid ist:



Du möchtest mir doch sicher nicht unterstellen, dass meine hier in diesem Thread gebrachte Quellen gefakt waren???

Es gibt 2 Seiten, aus denen man die Geschehnisse in der Ostukraine betrachten muss! 
1. Entweder sind die Gebiete Donezk und Luganz autonome Republiken und ein eigener Staat (Neurussland)...
In diesem Fall greift die ukrainische Armee militärisch einen anderen Staat an!
2. oder die Gebiete Luganz und Donezk sind keine eigenen Staaten und sind Teil der Ostukraine.
In diesem Fall greift die Ukrainische Armee die Zivilbevölkerung an!

Die ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung = Ukrainer, russisch sprechende Ukrainer, ethnische Russen (die Ukrainer sind)
Völkermord in diesem Fall  *= Mord am eigenen Volk*

Falls ihr mit der Bezeichnung Völkermord immer noch Probleme habt, so ersetzt es doch einfach mit Massenmord!



			
				Poulton schrieb:
			
		

> Weder gibt es irgendwelche Flächenbombardements auf* rein* von Russen bewohnte Dörfer/Stadtviertel,....


In diesem Thread fandest du Quellen und Beweise (Bilder, Videos, Medienartikel) über Artellerie- und Raketenbeschuss auf *ukrainische* Wohngebiete.
Es ist auch die Rede davon, dass die ukrainische Armee Brandbomben eingesetzt haben soll.
Ich habe keine Informationen darüber, dass es in der Ukraine Dörfer/Stadtviertel gibt, in denen *nur* Russen leben.
*Die von dir gemachten Äußerungen beweißt du uns bitte!


Filtrationslager für Zivilisten aus der Ostukraine, 11.06.14 (mit deutschen Untertiteln) - YouTube
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IZLotoo5mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Im Video macht der ukrainische Verteigigungsminister **Mychajlo Kowal **Aussagen über Filtration in der Ostukraine.*
Könnte bitte jemand, der die Sprache versteht, uns mitteilen, ob die Untertitel dieses Videos richtig übersetzt wurden!




			
				Poulton schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, jetzt ist jeder der sich an der Botschaft eines anderen Landes   vergeht ein Neonazi und jeder der vor der russischen Botschaft  randaliert hat ebenso? Es ist ja nicht so, das soetwas auch andere   politische Gruppierungen machen und manch einer auch aus vollkommen   unpolitischen Motiven, sondern einzig aus "_Spaß_" am Vandalismus.



Die Hakenkreuzschmierereien sowie die Flagge des Rechten Sektors waren im Video eindeutig zu erkennen!
Durch die Anwesenheit des Außenministers der Ukraine und dem fehlenden Einschreiten der ukrainischen Polizei zum Schutz der russischen Botschaft muss man diesen Vorfall als einen Angriff der Ukraine auf die russische Botschaft werten.
*Ich verurteile das!*




			
				hbf878 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das?


Die russische Botschaft in der Ukraine wurde von der Ukraine angegriffen.
Der Westen hat dies *nicht* verurteilt!
Einen Tag später macht Rasmussen öffentlich diese Aussage 





> Nato-Generalsekretär Rasmussen sagte der spanischen Zeitung "El País",   es sei "deutlich, dass Russland uns als seinen Feind ansieht. Ich   bedauere das zutiefst, aber wir müssen diese Tatsache zur Kenntnis   nehmen und uns darauf einstellen."


Gleichzeitig gibt er bekannt, dass die Ukraine von der Nato stärker unterstützt wird!

Auch wenn seine Wortwahl sehr verharmlosend gewählt war, ist dies in diesem Zusammenhang mit einer Kriegserklärung gleichzusetzen!


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Könnte bitte jemand, der die Sprache versteht, uns mitteilen, ob die Untertitel dieses Videos richtig übersetzt wurden!


 
Ist richtig übersetzt. Ich verstehe sowohl russisch als auch ukrainisch (das ist so ähnlich wie deutsch und deutsch-bayrisch  )


----------



## acc (16. Juni 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Las gut sein,  die beiden sind reine Propagandisten...


 
der satz von jemanden, der ausser propagandistischen onelinern nichts zustande bringt


----------



## AMD4EVA (17. Juni 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die B2 Bomber sind dafür bekannt, dass sie vom Radar nicht erfasst werden [/URL]


 
das war einmal,
russland als auch europa sind da ja schon weiter, 
(hat die usa wohl mit der überforderung der datensammelwut nicht mitbekommen)

Sogar als privater kann man sich behelfen,
z.b. der laser technik, diese grünen 5mW laser + ein wenig ahnung von schaltungen /  der programmier kenntnis vorausgesetzt


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte für Russland reicht ne kleine Sportmaschine 😁


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juni 2014)

Die "Stealth" Technologie beim B2 vertraut auf eine bestimmte Frequenz vom Rader und einer Bestrahlung aus einer Richtung. Folglich haben die Russen Antennen mit verschiedenen Frequenzen und das ganze ist an vielen verschiedenen Orten aufgestellt, so dass man ihn durch Triangulation wie beim GPS aufspüren kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die "Stealth" Technologie beim B2 vertraut auf eine bestimmte Frequenz vom Rader und einer Bestrahlung aus einer Richtung. Folglich haben die Russen Antennen mit verschiedenen Frequenzen und das ganze ist an vielen verschiedenen Orten aufgestellt, so dass man ihn durch Triangulation wie beim GPS aufspüren kann.



In erster Line ist es der Radarquerschnitt, der die Ortung einer B2 so schwer macht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll er den Radarquerschnitt eines Albatross.

Da helfen auch verschiedene Frequenzen nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2014)

Die B2 Bomber haben eine Radar absorbierende Außenhülle und die Maschine ist so gebaut dass die restlichen Radarstrahlungen gestreut werden.
Daher ist sie mit Radar nicht zu entdecken. Man muss das Flugzeug schon direkt sehen können um wissen zu können dass es da ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die B2 Bomber haben eine Radar absorbierende Außenhülle und die Maschine ist so gebaut dass die restlichen Radarstrahlungen gestreut werden.
> Daher ist sie mit Radar nicht zu entdecken. Man muss das Flugzeug schon direkt sehen können um wissen zu können dass es da ist.


 
Nur so als Beispiel: 
Koltschuga
Das Ding lässt sich leicht auffinden, da braucht mir keiner die US-Propaganda zu erzählen.

Außerdem war die Idee vom Stealth von einem Russen und seine gesamten Aufzeichnungen werden auch bei der Militärausbildung erklärt. Das weiß ich von meinem Vater, da er in der sowjetischen Marine war.
Petr Ufimtsev - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In erster Line ist es der Radarquerschnitt, der die Ortung einer B2 so schwer macht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll er den Radarquerschnitt eines Albatross.
> 
> Da helfen auch verschiedene Frequenzen nicht.



Ein Albatross fliegt aber nicht bei annährend Schallgeschwindigkeit in 15km Höhe


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juni 2014)

sorry auversehen doppelt geklickt -.-


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2014)

Sobald irgendeine neue Technik auf den Markt kommt, die einem der Teilnehmer, in dem Falle der US Luftwaffe, Vorteile verschafft, wird es automatisch Forschungen und Entwicklungen geben mit dem Ziel, diesen Vorteil wieder zunichte zu machen. Das ist nichts spezifisch sowjetisches oder russisches, sondern eine Entwicklung die in allen möglichen Ländern, sogar in dem Land welches die Stealth-Technik einsetzt, stattfindet.
Passivradar nimmt Stealth-Jets die Tarnkappe - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nur so als Beispiel:
> Koltschuga
> Das Ding lässt sich leicht auffinden, da braucht mir keiner die US-Propaganda zu erzählen.


 
Und das was du da verlinkst ist keine Propaganda?
Der Hersteller erklärt was das Teil leisten kann. Aber gibt es Belege dass das stimmt?


----------



## Best11163 (17. Juni 2014)

> Außerdem war die Idee vom Stealth von einem Russen und seine gesamten Aufzeichnungen werden auch bei der Militärausbildung erklärt. Das weiß ich von meinem Vater, da er in der sowjetischen Marine war.



 Meinst du dass der Russe das erste stealth Flugzeug entwickelt hat ? Wenn ja dann ist das falsch, das erste stealth Flugzeug würde nämlich währen des zweiten Weltkriegs in dem damaligen dritten Reich entwickelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juni 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Meinst du dass der Russe das erste stealth Flugzeug entwickelt hat ? Wenn ja dann ist das falsch, das erste stealth Flugzeug würde nämlich währen des zweiten Weltkriegs in dem damaligen dritten Reich entwickelt.



A) keine Serienreife, nur prototyp b) es wurde weder als Stealthflugzeug geplant, noch gebaut. Ergo war die Horten nicht das erste Stealtgflugzeug


----------



## Best11163 (17. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn es nur ein Prototyp war würde diese Technik doch von denen entwickelt. Natürlich war es als stealth Bomber geplant, ob der Bau funktioniert hat weiß ich nicht so alt bin ich noch nicht... Aber nachbauten haben gezeigt, dass es sehr wohl funktioniert hätte, erst ab einer bestimmten Entfernung hätten sie das Flugzeug erkannt und dann hätten sie aufgrund der großen Geschwindigkeit keine 5 Minuten mehr zeit sich vorzubereiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juni 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur ein Prototyp war würde diese Technik doch von denen entwickelt. Natürlich war es als stealth Bomber geplant, ob der Bau funktioniert hat weiß ich nicht so alt bin ich noch nicht... Aber nachbauten haben gezeigt, dass es sehr wohl funktioniert hätte, erst ab einer bestimmten Entfernung hätten sie das Flugzeug erkannt und dann hätten sie aufgrund der großen Geschwindigkeit keine 5 Minuten mehr zeit sich vorzubereiten.



Es wurde nicht als Stealthflugzeug geplant. Das ist der Unterschied zur B2 und F117. Die wurden explizit als Stealthflugzeuge geplant.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2014)

Die Hortons haben Segelflieger gebaut, ans Radar werden die kaum gedacht haben.


----------



## Best11163 (17. Juni 2014)

Die Engländer konnten nicht angegriffen werden, da sie durch das Radar vorgewarnt wurden. Deswegen haben die stealth Flugzeuge entwickelt.( auch welche mit Triebwerken) Was gäbe es auch für einen Sinn die frontscheibe komplett aus einem Stück zu fertigen , als den das Radar auszutricksen ?


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juni 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Meinst du dass der Russe das erste stealth Flugzeug entwickelt hat ? Wenn ja dann ist das falsch, das erste stealth Flugzeug würde nämlich währen des zweiten Weltkriegs in dem damaligen dritten Reich entwickelt.


Nein, das meinte ich nicht. Er hat nur die Idee und die mathematischen Formeln dazu entwickelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In erster Line ist es der Radarquerschnitt, der die Ortung einer B2 so schwer macht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll er den Radarquerschnitt eines Albatross.
> 
> Da helfen auch verschiedene Frequenzen nicht.



Die effektive Rückstrahlungsfläche ist von der Frequenz abhängig und bislang hat niemanden weg gefunden, sie über den gesamten Bereich zu minimieren. Spätestens in der Nähe von Infrarot hat man gegen aktive Systeme keine Chance mehr und als Metall-Konstruktion dürfte die B2 auch auf Systemen mit mehreren Metern Wellenlänge sehr klar auftauschen. Der Trick besteht darin, dass ersteres quasi gar nicht und letzteres allenfalls in großen stationären Bodenanlagen eingesetzt werden kann. Es gibt aber längst auch Radarsysteme, die herkömmliche Stealthkonzepte unabhängig von der effektiven Rückstrahlfläche ausheblen. Angefangen bei passiven und semi-passiven Systemen, die auch Rückstrahlung in/aus anderen Richtung verwerten (die flache Unterseite der B2 ist eine riesige Rückstrahlfläche - reflektiert von vorne einfallende Strahlung aber nach hinten und nicht in Richtung des Senders) über Systeme, die die Hintergrund-/Grundstrahlung berücksichtigen (vor allem als Top-Down von hochfliegenden Plattformen sehr effektiv, das Stealth-Flugzeug erscheint als Loch in der guten Rückstrahlung des Bodens) bis hin zu Ableitungen aus Wetterradaren, die Luftbewegungen erfassen.
Was genau möglich ist, wissen vermutlich nicht einmal die Militärs selber (weil sie entweder kein russisches Radar oder keine B2 zur Verfügung haben), aber spätestens seitdem gezielten(!) Abschuss einer F117 über Jugoslawien steht fest:

Die Verlegung von Stealth-Bombern ist eine Geste, die die Bedeutung z.B. der Konfliktsituation in der Ukraine verdeutlicht. Aber sie ist keine ernsthafte Bedrohung für die Streitkräfte einer Industrienation. In einem konventionellen Konflikt sind die iirc 16 langsamen Milliardengräber der USA ohnehin von geringer Schlagkraft, sondern reine Symbole. (und ein atomare Konflikt droht in der Ukraine nicht einmal annährend - ganz abgesehen davon, dass Bombereinsätze in einem solchen nichts zu suchen hätten)




Best11163 schrieb:


> Die Engländer konnten nicht angegriffen werden, da sie durch das Radar vorgewarnt wurden. Deswegen haben die stealth Flugzeuge entwickelt.( auch welche mit Triebwerken) Was gäbe es auch für einen Sinn die frontscheibe komplett aus einem Stück zu fertigen , als den das Radar auszutricksen ?


 
Besserer Rundumblick und, je nach Material, besserer Eigenschutz oder geringeres Gewicht. Es gab zahlreiche Flugzeuge mit fast auf 0 reduzierter Verstrebung gegen Kriegsende. Zur Umgehung des britischen Radards hätte eine einfache Holzkonstruktion gereicht (und in der Tat haben die Hortons afaik nie an einem Vollmetallflugzeug gearbeitet). Da hätte man nicht die Frontscheibe feintunen müssen, sondern zunächst einmal irgendwas gegen die gigantische Rückstrahlung der Triebwerke unternehmen.

Und damit bitte genug von N24-Phantasieberichten, das militärische Potential der NATO ist schon ein sehr randständiges Thema in einem Konflikt zwischen ukrainischer Regierung und russischen Separatisten...


----------



## Best11163 (17. Juni 2014)

Da fühl ich mich aber schon jetzt in eine Schublade gesteckt, denn ich gucke kein N24. Ich bin mir derer fraglicher Berichterstattungen bewusst. Schon klar, dass die Triebwerke ein gigantisches Muster auf dem Radar gemacht haben, aber manche Sachen ließen sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schwer verwirklichen, andere hingegen sehr gut und bei dem damaligen Radar war es auch so vollkommen ausreichend.   

@karuuzo ok zu diesem einen ja, aber es war nichts komplett neues.

Aber das wärs jetzt auch von meiner Seite zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2014)

Muss die Verlegung der B2 überhaupt zwangsläufig etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun haben bzw. der alleinige Grund sein? Im Irak sind ja im Moment auch wieder kriegerische Auseinandersetzung und in Anbetracht der möglichen zukünftigen Konfliktparteien, kann die Verlegung eben auch diesen Hintergrund haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juni 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Die Engländer konnten nicht angegriffen werden, da sie durch das Radar vorgewarnt wurden. Deswegen haben die stealth Flugzeuge entwickelt.( auch welche mit Triebwerken) Was gäbe es auch für einen Sinn die frontscheibe komplett aus einem Stück zu fertigen , als den das Radar auszutricksen ?



Aerodynamik. Die Horten wollten mir ihrem Flugzeug das 3*1000 des RLM gewinnen. Eine aus einem Stück gefertigte Frontscheibe ist aerodynamisch besser, wirkt sich also positiv auf Treibstoffverbrauch und damit auf die Reichweite aus.

Zumal nach meinem Kenntnisstand, die Horten in den 40er nie auf ihren Radarquerschnitt getestet wurde, sondern erst 2009 durch Mitarbeiter von Northrop Grumman. Die Behauptung von Norten, man habe gezielt ein Stealthflugzeug gebaut, ist also falsch.



Poulton schrieb:


> Muss die Verlegung der B2 überhaupt zwangsläufig etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun haben bzw. der alleinige Grund sein? Im Irak sind ja im Moment auch wieder kriegerische Auseinandersetzung und in Anbetracht der möglichen zukünftigen Konfliktparteien, kann die Verlegung eben auch diesen Hintergrund haben.


 
Angesichts einer Reichweite zwischen acht bis zehntausend Kilometer ist es vorallem eine symbolische Geste.

Die USA könnten auch von ihren Stützpunkten aus bombardieren (wie bereits geschehen). Ich zitiere mal Wiki

Bei den Hauptkampfhandlungen während des Afghanistankriegs Ende 2001 wurden sechs B-2-Maschinen eingesetzt. Hierbei wurde auch der längste Kampfeinsatz in der Geschichte der Luftfahrt durchgeführt: Er dauerte insgesamt 44 Stunden.[4] Die Flugzeuge waren auf der Whiteman Air Force Base stationiert, flogen von dort Angriffe auf Ziele in Afghanistan, um anschließend nach ihrer Landung auf der Andersen Air Force Base – auf der pazifischen Insel Guam – bei laufenden Triebwerken betankt und bewaffnet zu werden. Anschließend flogen sie erneut Angriffe gegen Ziele in Afghanistan und kehrten schließlich zur Whiteman Air Force Base zurück.

D.h. notwenig wäre eine Verlegung nach Europa nicht. Es geht vorallem um die militärische Geste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2014)

Im Irak könnte man sie zwar einsetzen, aber da Isis keinerlei Lufteinheiten hat und afaik nicht einmal nenneswerte Luftabwehrkapazitäten, braucht man die teuren Dinger (und den langen Anflug aus Europa) da nicht. Kleinere Jagdbomber sind auch aufgrund der flexibleren Zielauswahl das sinnvollere Waffensystem.

Nö, die B2-Verlegung würde ich schon als ein "ihr seid übrigens nicht die einzigen, die ein Vierteljahrhundert nach Ende des Kalten Krieges noch Manöver an Grenzen abhalten können"-Signal werten. Aber eben ein symbolisches, ein "uns ist die Sache wichtig". Kein militärisches, denn zum einen würde man nie wegen so einer Kleinigkeit wie die Ukraine einen offenen Krieg führen, zum anderen sind B2 dafür weder von großer militärischer Bedeutung - noch ist ihre Verlegung etwas, dass man langfristig vorbereiten müsste. Die könnten Ziele im Osten der Ukraine auch ohne größere Vorbereitung von nordamerikanischen Stützpunkten erreichen und sie könnten binnen <12 h die Basis wechseln, wenn das denn für irgendetwas erforderlich wäre.
Ähnlich wie bei dem Auftauchen russischer Truppen "zum Schutze der Bevölkerung vor Faschisten" auf der Krim, das derart schnell und ohne irgendwelche Hinweise auf faschistische Aktivitäten geschah, dass es aus Sicherheitsgründen ganz offensichtlich (noch lange) nicht nötig war, gilt also auch bei der B2-Verlegung: Es gibt kein "für", die Verlegung selbst ist ihr Zweck. In dem Fall zum Glück keine Besetzung fremden Territoriums, sondern ein politischer Symbolakt.

(Bedenklich wäre es dagegen, wenn sich ein paar Abrams-lastige Divisionen einschiffen würden.)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand mitbekommen, ob Russland seine Tu-95 und Tu-160 Patroulien ausgedehnt hat?
In der Vergangenheit hat Putin da ja schon bei kleineren (oder gar keinen) Anlässen mehrmals die Muskeln spielen lassen.
(auch wenn das Ergebnis irgendwie eher musealen den propagandistischen Wert hat  )


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juni 2014)

Etwas längere und ausführlichere Aufnahmen von gestern: 
ÐÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð¡Ð»Ð°Ð²ÑÐ½ÑÐºÐ°! ÐžÑÑ‚Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ñ‹ Ð²Ð¾Ð¹Ð½Ñ‹ Ð·Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐµÐ´ÑˆÐ¸Ðµ Ð´Ð½Ð¸! 16.06.14 ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñ‹ Ð¡ÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ. - YouTube


----------



## AMD4EVA (17. Juni 2014)

ich bin eher der meinung die USA,
pusht die EU so das diese wirklich noch früher oder später in den bach springt und russland den krieg erkärt
das wäre die Win situation für die USA


----------



## acc (17. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das was du da verlinkst ist keine Propaganda?
> Der Hersteller erklärt was das Teil leisten kann. Aber gibt es Belege dass das stimmt?


 
passivradar ist schon seit dem 2. weltkrieg bekannt, warum sollte ausgerechnet das jetzt 70 jahre später nicht mehr funktionieren?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Juni 2014)

Die NZZ hat mal wieder etwas genauer hingeschaut, zu den Trollen (Kommentarschreiber) , ein interessanter Artikel.
Alles gut durchstrukturiert, bei Putins Propagandafußtruppen...
Propaganda im Netz: Putins Internetpiraten - International Nachrichten - NZZ.ch

Die  geleakten Infos gibt es hier: sind aber auf russisch:
http://b0ltai.wordpress.com/


----------



## mayo (18. Juni 2014)

Das werden die Propaganda-Trolle widder als NSA gelenkte Propaganda hinstellen..


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuJVLI_xdYs

Und noch was aus einem Facebook-Post:

*News/Ukraine 18.06.2014*

Übrigens mal vorneweg: fragt sich eigentlich mal jemand von denjenigen die davon überzeugt sind, dass Russland der Aggressor ist,. warum dann ausgerechnet alle Flüchtlinge nach Russland fliehen? Manchmal ist es wirklich einfach die Wahrheit zu erkennen!!

+++ Der "Putin-ist-ein-F***er-Minister" wurde heute entlassen!

+++ Poroschenko will nach Grenzsicherung kurzzeitige Waffenruhe erklären
(hatten wir doch schon mal!)
---> http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140618/268786929.html
---> http://globalnews.ca/news/1401047/ukraine-president-offers-cease-fire/

+++ gleichzeitig kauft die Ukraine aber 1.000 gepanzerte Personal-Träger für den Einsatz im Osten des Landes
---> http://russian.rt.com/article/37061

+++ Kiew will Mauer an Grenze zu Moskau bauen
---> http://de.ria.ru/zeitungen/20140618/268784608.html

+++ russische Armee ist auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet - dies wurde heute von Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu im Zusammenhang mit der Situation in der Ukraine sowie bzgl. der weltweiten Situation erklärt
---> http://ria.ru/defense_safety/20140618/1012554041.html

+++ über 200 Übergangslager für ukrainische Flüchtlinge wurden kurzfristig auf der russischen Seite der Grenze errichtet. Rund um die Uhr werden die Flüchtlinge von Mediziner, Sozialbehörden und Psychologen betreut
---> http://en.itar-tass.com/russia/736558

+++ Russland erhebt Anklage gegen Kolomojskij und Avakov, der Untersuchungsausschuß will einen internationalen Haftbefehl erwirken. Beiden sollen "wegen Verbrechen gegen den Frieden und die Sicherheit der Menschheit angeklagt werden."
--->***

+++ Der Hass vieler Ukrainer auf Amerika ist so große wie niemals zuvor. Die Tragödie in Odessa hat den Hass gegen die amerikanische Regierung ins Unermessliche steigen lassen. Das berichtete ein Journalist von USA Today
---> http://ria.ru/world/20140618/1012538845.html

+++ die Ukrainie will die Ausstrahlung der russischen Nachrichtensendungen LifeNews und Russia Today -innerhalb der Ukraine- verbieten
---> http://lifenews.ru/news/135213



Der Rest von euch kann ja weiter der ARD zuhören oder gleich die Teletubies schauen:
http://propagandaschau.wordpress.com/2014/06/17/wochenanalyse-ard-ukraine-propaganda/


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Juni 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Die NZZ hat mal wieder etwas genauer hingeschaut, zu den Trollen (Kommentarschreiber) , ein interessanter Artikel.
> Alles gut durchstrukturiert, bei Putins Propagandafußtruppen...
> Propaganda im Netz: Putins Internetpiraten - International Nachrichten - NZZ.ch...


 
Zitat aus obigem Artikel in der Neuen Zürcher Zeitung:

"...Lange war es nur eine Vermutung, jetzt ist es gewiss. Hunderte von bezahlten Bloggern versuchen im Auftrag des Kremls die öffentliche Meinung im Westen zu manipulieren. Das zeigen abgefangene E-Mails einer Agentur in St. Petersburg..."

Aha, abgefangene Emails einer Agentur in St. Petersburg. Sicher doch.

Und das ist die einzige Quellenangabe für eine solche Propagandalüge?

Da wird sich sogar Göbbels vor Lachen im Grab umdrehen.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2014)

Könnte man bitte mal diese unqualifizierten Vergleiche mit Nazi-Persönlichkeiten sein lassen? Danke. Das Godwin-O-Meter rotiert in diesem Thread mittlerweile schon dauerhaft.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Könnte man bitte mal diese unqualifizierten Vergleiche mit Nazi-Persönlichkeiten sein lassen? Danke. Das Godwin-O-Meter rotiert in diesem Thread mittlerweile schon dauerhaft.


 
Herrgott bleib locker, du führst dich auf als würdest du dich beim Wort "Nazi" jedes Mal einstuhlen.
Wenn man hier über die ukrainische Regierung spricht, die mehrheitlich vom rechten Sektor besetzt ist, dann hat man jedes Recht über Nazis zu reden.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2014)

Es mag bei dir vielleicht nicht üblich sein, aber sofern man vorhat eine einigermaßen normale Diskussion zu führen, vermeidet man es, alles und jeden als Nazi zu bezeichnen und bei den Personen die sich darüber beschweren, zu behaupten sie würden sich "einstuhlen". Aber gut: Wer ad rem nichts hat, muss halt ad hominem werden. 


Mehrheitlich besetzt? Von den ganzen 20 Ministern, sind 3 von Swoboda. Wenn das die Mehrheit ist...


----------



## hbf878 (18. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> +++ Kiew will Mauer an Grenze zu Moskau bauen
> ---> Kiew will Mauer an Grenze zu Russland bauen | Zeitungen | RIA Novosti


Hast du den Artikel gelesen, oder bloß die Überschrift? Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Erörtern und Beschließen. Und du willst mir was über tendenziöse Berichterstattung erzählen? "Ticker" hin oder her (das mit den drei Pluszeichen machst du übrigens ganz ausgezeichnet) - versuch doch, es besser zu machen als diejenigen, die du permanent verdammst.

Übrigens, Mehrheit bedeutet für dich offenbar etwas anderes als für mich . Hier, für dich .


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Könnte man bitte mal diese unqualifizierten Vergleiche mit Nazi-Persönlichkeiten sein lassen? Danke. Das Godwin-O-Meter rotiert in diesem Thread mittlerweile schon dauerhaft.


 
Es ging in meinem Post in erster Linie um besagte Propaganda der Neuen Zürcher Zeitung.

Unabhängig von irgendwelchen pawlowschen Reflexen, die damit ausgelöst werden, war Göbbels *die* Kompetenz in Sachen Propaganda, wie der informierte Leser weiß. Von ihm stammte auch das berühmte Zitat "Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe".

Mittlerweile werden im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine nicht nur Statistiken gefälscht, man verweist als Quelle sogar schon auf angeblich gehackte Emails dubioser Hacker.

Da kann man die Emails auch gleich selbst fälschen. Oder Grimms Märchen zitieren. Oder die NSA als Quelle angeben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es ging in meinem Post in erster Linie um besagte Propaganda der Neuen Zürcher Zeitung.
> 
> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen pawlowschen Reflexen, die damit ausgelöst werden, war Göbbels *die* Kompetenz in Sachen Propaganda, wie der informierte Leser weiß. Von ihm stammte auch das berühmte Zitat "Ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe".
> 
> ...


 
Man das Zitat weder Goebbels noch Churchill zuschreiben. Dafür gibt es schlicht keine Beweise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es ging in meinem Post in erster Linie um besagte Propaganda der Neuen Zürcher Zeitung.
> 
> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen pawlowschen Reflexen, die damit ausgelöst werden, war Göbbels *die* Kompetenz in Sachen Propaganda, wie der informierte Leser weiß.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es noch unzählige andere Kompetenzen in dem Bereich gab (und Göbbels mitnichten alles selbst gemacht hat), ergibt sich daraus kein Grund, diesen potentiell diffamierenden Vergleich zu ziehen.
Zumal überhaupt erst einmal die Behauptung, es handle sich um "Propaganda" erörtert werden müsste, ehe man mit Verurteilungen beginnt. Bislang ist es jedenfalls für die NZZ nur eine alleinstehende Meldung (kann somit per se schon einmal kein systematische Stimmungsmache sein - für ein System braucht es zahlreiche Komponenten), die zudem keine Meinungsbildung zugunsten der NZZ erbringen dürfte, die ihrerseits nicht wirklich einen politischen Akteuer mit eigenen Interessen darstellt.
Genaugenommen ist so ziemlich der einzige Aspekt, den die Meldung mit "Propaganda", insbeosndere im göbbelschen Sinne, gemein hat, die stark einseitige Stellungnahme bei mangelhafter Informationsgrundlage. Wenn das ein ausreichendes Kriterium wäre, könnte man aber auch jeden Werbespot, jede Vorberichterstattung eines Fußballspiels, jeden zweiten Online-Hardware-"Test" oder auch jedes zweite Post einer Reihe von Teilnehmern dieses Threads als "Goebbels Propaganda" verunglimpfen...

[quelle]Mittlerweile werden im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine nicht nur Statistiken gefälscht, man verweist als Quelle sogar schon auf angeblich gehackte Emails dubioser Hacker.[/quelle]

Man ein "hack" und ein "angeblich" zuviel. Die Quelle ist fragwürdig, aber sie ist der einzige Fehlerpunkt der Informationskette.
Und es ist immerhin die zweite unsichere Quelle mit nahezu identischer Aussage...
Russland: Putins bezahlte Trolle - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es noch unzählige andere Kompetenzen in dem Bereich gab (und Göbbels mitnichten alles selbst gemacht hat), ergibt sich daraus kein Grund, diesen potentiell diffamierenden Vergleich zu ziehen...



Der Vergleich mit Göbbels und dessen Propaganda ist IMHO absolut zutreffend. Sowohl in Zielrichtung als auch in der Ausführung.

Wenn hier einige mit einem pawlowschen Reflex auf den Namen Göbbels reagieren, so sollten die Betroffenen eine Nachhilfe in deutscher Geschichte überdenken. Mit Diffamieren hat dieser Name im Zusammenhang mit Propaganda jedenfalls nichts zu tun. Der Name Göbbels steht für Propaganda, ohne jegliche Wertung. Da braucht es auch keine pseudo-wissenschaftliche Prosa drumherum. 

Auf den Rest dieses wirklich überflüssigen Beitrages gehe ich gar nicht mehr ein, da dieser mit den Inhalten meines Postings überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun hat und völlig aus den Fingern gesogen ist.

Lediglich der letzte Teil stellt sich sachlich der Fragestellung, ob die von der NZZ angegebenen gehackten Emails als Informationsquelle dienen können. Das können sie selbstverständlich nicht. Und es ist äußerst unseriös für eine Zeitung, überhaupt solch eine dubiose Quelle anzugeben. Absolut nicht nachprüfbar und darüber hinaus auch völlig illegal, wenn denn überhaupt existent.

Für alle anderen Zeitungen und Medien, die sich wie die Süddeutsche auf genau dieselbe Quelle stützen (sogar der Wortlaut des Artikels ist identisch!), gilt dies ebenso.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Juni 2014)

Ukrainischer Abgeordneter über national-faschistisches Regime der Ukraine - YouTube


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

Russische Propaganda: Senden, um zu siegen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Z28LET (20. Juni 2014)

Da einige hier so auf youtube Videos stehen, mal was passend lustiges. 
ab Minute 1.

Keine Ahnung was die labbern, aber lustig zusammen geschnitten. 
Mit Bildern aus nem WoT Event.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Juni 2014)

LOL, Propaganda die anderen Propaganda unterstellt 


gorgi85 schrieb:


> Russische Propaganda: Senden, um zu siegen | ZEIT ONLINE


 
Britischer Reporter entlarvt in TV-Show die Wahrheit über Kiewer Lügen | NEOPresse – Unabhängige Nachrichten



Z28LET schrieb:


> Da einige hier so auf youtube Videos stehen, mal was passend lustiges.
> ab Minute 1.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was die labbern, aber lustig zusammen geschnitten.
> Mit Bildern aus nem WoT Event.



Keine Ahnung was du da genau mit zeigen wolltest, aber zum Thema Panzer, die heute durch Lugansk gefahren sind:
http://m.kp.ru/online/news/1768389/
Dort wird gemeldet, dass die Volkswehr nun unter anderem 221 Panzer und 288 BTRs, durch Machtübernahme in einer Ukrainische Armee Basis in Artemovsk,besitzt.
Hier die Videos dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EzYLe-IjcQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lg_9EvDKM8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DABKxbLBPmI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXxH1e5RLPY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8KJpmK6bgw


----------



## gorgi85 (20. Juni 2014)

Unglaublich wie gut man lügen kann  Russland und die Ukraine-Krise: Gas zu, Propaganda auf - Meinung - Tagesspiegel


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie gut man lügen kann  Russland und die Ukraine-Krise: Gas zu, Propaganda auf - Meinung - Tagesspiegel


 
Der ganze Artikel ist eher ein schlechter Witz über den man nur lachen kann. Einseitig und komplett ohne Beweise. Und die Menschen in den Kommentaren erkennen das auch.


----------



## Z28LET (20. Juni 2014)

Gibts hier eigentlich nur deutsche und russische Quellen.
Was ist mit Italienischen, Spanischen oder auch Türkischen?

Was sollen die Videos von dir den aussagen?
Militärfahrzeuge fahren durchs Land, ist ja in der Ukraine scheinbar nix neues...


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Juni 2014)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich nur deutsche und russische Quellen.
> Was ist mit Italienischen, Spanischen oder auch Türkischen?
> 
> Was sollen die Videos von dir den aussagen?
> Militärfahrzeuge fahren durchs Land, ist ja in der Ukraine scheinbar nix neues...


 
Deutsche und Russische, weil die hier alle deutsch verstehen und einige (wie ich) russisch bzw. ukrainisch können. Falls hier Italiener, Spanier oder Türken sind würden sie sicherlich auch posten.
Die Videos zeigen eben nicht irgendwelche Militärfahrzeuge sondern, die die Volkswehr in einer ukrainischen Armee Basis in Artemovsk an sich gebracht haben. Bei 0:48 im vorletzten Video sieht man die Flage der Krim. Drei fahrzeuge später sieht man die Sankt-Georgs-Fahne, die auch sehr oft als Band am Arm von der Volkswehr getragen wird.


----------



## gorgi85 (21. Juni 2014)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich nur deutsche und russische Quellen.
> Was ist mit Italienischen, Spanischen oder auch Türkischen?
> 
> Was sollen die Videos von dir den aussagen?
> Militärfahrzeuge fahren durchs Land, ist ja in der Ukraine scheinbar nix neues...



Russische Quellen kannst du vorweg ausschließen weil dort statt Pressefreiheit Diktrikm herrscht. Ein schlechter Witz und keine Medien. Zu 90% gelenkt durch staatliche Hand bzw Putin. So zieht man sich eine weisse Weste an bei Staatserpressung und Kriegsdrohung. Auf die meisten Leute oder halt Russen und Linke ist in dieser Hinsicht garnicht erst zu hören weil unparteische Aufarbeitung einem Nosens gleichkommt, da die meisten sich täglich so täuschen lassen von ihren Medien wie wir zuletzt in den 30ern. Regime im schlechten Stil. Keine subjektive Meinung sondern bittere Realität.


----------



## AMD4EVA (21. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Der ganze Artikel ist eher ein schlechter Witz  über den man nur lachen kann. Einseitig und komplett ohne Beweise. Und  die Menschen in den Kommentaren erkennen das auch.



genau

OT:
so für mich gehts erstmal in urlaub richtung süden-ost, viel spass 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UAY_K9N4eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TY5q4XJHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (21. Juni 2014)

einige sehr gute Beispiele von unseren "tollen" Medien wie verfälscht wird:

Fernsehkritik-TV !!!


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Russische Quellen kannst du vorweg ausschließen weil dort statt Pressefreiheit Diktrikm herrscht. Ein schlechter Witz und keine Medien. Zu 90% gelenkt durch staatliche Hand bzw Putin. So zieht man sich eine weisse Weste an bei Staatserpressung und Kriegsdrohung. Auf die meisten Leute oder halt Russen und Linke ist in dieser Hinsicht garnicht erst zu hören weil unparteische Aufarbeitung einem Nosens gleichkommt, da die meisten sich täglich so täuschen lassen von ihren Medien wie wir zuletzt in den 30ern. Regime im schlechten Stil. Keine subjektive Meinung sondern bittere Realität.


 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Sieh dir doch die Medien hier in Deutschland an. Genau das was du oben beschreibst, passiert hier. Und genau so wie in den 30ern lassen sich die Menschen auch heute hier täuschen. Aber es gibt diesmal mehr Menschen, die die Wahrheit erkennen. Und diese Menschen sind unter anderem die, die auf die Montagsdemos gehen. Das Ganze hat sich komplett umgedreht! Das es in Russland keine Pressefreiheit gibt und komplett alles vom Staat gelenkt wird, ist eine Propaganda von den USA, die über Jahre hinweg verstreut wurde. Deine Aussage oben würde vielleicht auf die ehemalige Sowjetunion zutreffen, aber definitiv nicht auf das heutige Russland. Natürlich gibt es in jedem Land einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Medien, das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber so wie es jetzt ist, kann ich standfest sagen, dass es hier in Deutschland deutlich schlimmer ist als in Russland.
Ihr könnt euch natürlich keine eigene Meinung dazu Bilden, weil ihr zum Vergleichen nicht alle Nachrichten von allen drei Ländern (Russland, Ukraine, Deutschland) ansehen könnt, sondern eben nur die aus Deutschland.
Da ich das aber kann, sehe ich 
a) was passiert
b) was in den Nachrichten darüber berichtet wird

Und wenn ich a und b zusammen nehme, dann sehe ich, dass in den russischen Nachrichten alles übereinstimmt. Währenddessen wird in den ukr. Medien meist alles zu 180° umgedreht (Leute haben sich im Gewerkschaftshaus selbst angezündet; Menschen fliehen nicht nach Russland sondern in den Westen, weil sie von Russland angegriffen werden usw.). Und in Deutschland gibt es dann meist die gleichen Nachrichten wie in der Ukraine nur stark gekürzt oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## acc (21. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Russische Propaganda: Senden, um zu siegen | ZEIT ONLINE


 
ausgerechnet von der zeit, dessen herausgeber in einigen transatlantik-troll-vereinen mitglied ist. herzlichen glückwunsch, du bist gerade am propaganda verbreiten .


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juni 2014)

Neues zu der Panzerkolone:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Satelliten-Aufnahmen des vom Donezker antifaschistischen Widerstand angeblich eingenommenen Panzer-Lager in Artemovsk. Es scheinen also tatsächlich so viele gepanzerte Fahrzeuge dort gewesen zu sein wie es von Anna-News verlautbart wurde (knapp 700).
Ð’ Ð”ÐÐ* Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ñ‡ÐµÐ½Ñ†Ñ‹ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ ÐºÐ¾Ð½Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð»ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑƒÑŽ Ð±Ð°Ð·Ñƒ | anna-news.info
Ria News berichteten darüber, dass jetzt Panzermechaniker und -Fahrer dringend gesucht werden (auf Deutsch): 
Armee der
Die werden auch dringend benötigt, denn die Panzer sind ziemlich "verstaubt" und seit 2001 "konserviert" d.h. viele wichtige Bauteile sind ausgebaut, befinden sich jedoch ebenfalls in Gebäuden auf dem Gelände. Hier ein paar Bilder von den Panzern und mehr Informationen auf Russisch von faschistischen Desinformanten:
ÐÑ€Ñ‚ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð²ÑÐº Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ ÑÑ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð±Ð¾ÐµÐ²Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð½Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¾ÑÑ‰Ð¸Ð¼ ÐšÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð´Ð°Ð¹ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ñ‚Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð², Ð‘ÐœÐŸ Ð¸ Ð‘Ð¢Ð*Ð¾Ð² | Info Resist
Dort wird auch behauptet, dass die Munition für die Panzer in anderen Lagern gelagert wird, da Munition nicht in Wohngebieten gelagert werden darf. Das nächste solche Lager sei in der Gegend von Dnjepropetrowsk.
Hier noch ein Link von Google-Maps:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...2!3m1!1s0x40dfe61bf724c5a7:0xa398e255ecbfeec2
Interfax hat jedoch die Berichte über die Einnahme durch Antifaschisten revidiert 
Interfax

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/alex.podlubnij/posts/276095535906771


----------



## hbf878 (21. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> [...]Donezker antifaschistischen Widerstand[...]


WOW, die prowestlichen Kämpfer sind also jetzt allesamt Faschisten, während die prorussichen Kämpfer allein dadurch, dass sie gegen die prowestlichen Kräfte kämpfen, zu glorreichen Antifaschisten werden? Diese Logik wäre eigentlich lustig, wenn es dabei nicht um Menschenleben ginge...


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> WOW, die prowestlichen Kämpfer sind also jetzt allesamt Faschisten, während die prorussichen Kämpfer allein dadurch, dass sie gegen die prowestlichen Kräfte kämpfen, zu glorreichen Antifaschisten werden? Diese Logik wäre eigentlich lustig, wenn es dabei nicht um Menschenleben ginge...


 
Es sind sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alle Faschisten, da hast du recht. Aber trotzdem kämpfen sie an deren Seite, weil ihnen nichts anderes übrig bleibt. Das ist genau so wie damals mit der SS. Nicht alle Soldaten waren Nazis/Faschisten, aber wer aus der Reihe getanzt hat wurde erschossen. Und genau so ist es jetzt in der ukr. Armee.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2014)

Da wird gar nichts gesucht oder an anderen Stellen gelagert. Die Bilder die du oben verlinkt hast, sind schon älter und stammen von einem Panzerfriedhof und alles was dort rumliegt und vor sich hin rostet, teils schon seit dem sich die Ukraine von der ehemaligen UdSSR losgelöst hat (nichts von wegen Langzeitkonservierung), wartet nur auf seine Verschrottung.
20 Minuten - Auf dem Friedhof der Sowjet-Panzer - News

Da fällt mir ein: Wie war das doch gleich nochmal mit den Urheberrechten bei Bildern und seit wann taugt Facebook überhaupt als Quelle?

Apropos Bilder: Selbst die Bilder die auf den Seiten verlinkt sind, sind entweder kreuz und quer aus dem Internet zusammengeklaut, welche aus dem Tschetschenienkrieg oder irgendwelchen russischen Manövern von vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ6rcQU5iv4


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> WOW, die prowestlichen Kämpfer sind also jetzt allesamt Faschisten, während die prorussichen Kämpfer allein dadurch, dass sie gegen die prowestlichen Kräfte kämpfen, zu glorreichen Antifaschisten werden? Diese Logik wäre eigentlich lustig, wenn es dabei nicht um Menschenleben ginge...



Und all diese Tote wären vermeidbar gewesen. Und nach den Gesetzen der Kausalität (Aktion>Reaktion) ist der Schuldige auch schnell gefunden.

Die Maidan-Terroristen, unterstützt und finanziert durch den Westen.

Wieder einmal wurde ein Land, das vorher stabile polititsche Verhältnisse hatte, dem Bürgerkrieg preisgegeben. Wer da keine Kontinuität erkennt, ist selber schuld. Wir sehen es ja gerade am Irak. 

Zerstörung der Infrastruktur, hundertausend Tote, Millionenen Vertriebene und die ISIS ist jetzt auf dem Vormarsch. DAS kommt dabei raus, wenn der Westen für Freiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte kämpft.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Maidan-Terroristen, unterstützt und finanziert durch den Westen.



Jetzt sind das plötzlich alles Terroristen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieder einmal wurde ein Land, das vorher stabile polititsche Verhältnisse hatte, dem Bürgerkrieg preisgegeben. Wer da keine Kontinuität erkennt, ist selber schuld. Wir sehen es ja gerade am Irak.
> 
> Zerstörung der Infrastruktur, hundertausend Tote, Millionenen Vertriebene und die ISIS ist jetzt auf dem Vormarsch. DAS kommt dabei raus, wenn der Westen für Freiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte kämpft.


 
Nein. Das kommt dabei heraus wenn die irakische Regierung Politik macht die andere diskriminiert.
Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen wenn das Parlament der Regierung das Misstrauen ausgesprochen hätte und man Neuwahlen machen würde -- das wäre bei demokratischen Ländern eigentlich so üblich.
Aber die Iraker kennen seit 50 Jahren nichts anderes als Gewalt und daher griffen sie zu den Waffen -- wie immer wenn es Konflikte gibt -- und versucht das Dilemma auf ihre Weise zu lösen.
Und dann kamen halt noch die Vollpfosten der Isis dazu die eigene Vorstellungen davon haben wie ein Staat aussehen soll.
Aber so langsam scheinen die Iraker ja aufzuwachen. Dauert halt.
Und dass unser aller lieber Freund und Führer der freien Welt - George Walker Bush - [erkennt man die Ironie auch ohne Smiley? ] im Irak eine Menge Unsinn getrieben hat ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Maidan-Terroristen,


Jetzt haben sich auf dem Maidan auf einmal nur noch Terroristen getummelt? Auf die Quellen die das belegen, bin ich mal gespannt.



> Wir sehen es ja gerade am Irak.


Interessant zu sehen, wie so manch einer hier auf einmal Partei für  ein Regime ergreift, welches sich nicht zu fein war, Giftgas gegen die  eigene Bevölkerung einzusetzen, bestimmte Gruppen seiner eigenen Bevölkerung systematisch zu verfolgen, zu ermorden und zu unterdrücken  und auch kein Problem gehabt hätte es wieder zu  tun. 
Und da hier ja gerne youtube verlinkt wird, was äusserst passendes von Christopher Hitchens: Christopher Hitchens - Best of the Iraq War Hitchslaps - YouTube



> DAS kommt dabei raus, wenn der Westen für Freiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte kämpft.


 Und hätte der Westen nicht das Morden und den zweifelsfrei erwiesenen Völkersmord auf dem Balkan beendet, hätte man  jetzt dort ein großserbisches Reich, zur Freude Russlands; die Kurden würden im Irak bis heute unterdrückt werden, etc.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. Juni 2014)

Grad eben in den Nachrichten gehört, dass das Azov-Batalion (voll mit Neo-Nazis) im Gegensatz zur restlichen Armee, die Befehle von Poroshenko verweigert. Wenn nötig würden sie auch gegen Poroshenko vorgehen. 

Kann also sein, dass es dort bald 3 Kriegsteilnehmer gibt


----------



## loser321 (21. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, wie so manch einer hier auf einmal Partei für  ein Regime ergreift, welches sich nicht zu fein war, Giftgas gegen die  eigene Bevölkerung einzusetzen, bestimmte Gruppen seiner eigenen Bevölkerung systematisch zu verfolgen, zu ermorden und zu unterdrücken  und auch kein Problem gehabt hätte es wieder zu  tun.



Aber als er das tat war er doch noch unser Schweinehund. Wurde vom Westen und der USA unterstützt.

Komisch damals juckte das niemanden, er wurde sogar noch motiviert gegen den Iran Krieg zu führen.

Was hat sich geändert?


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht die jeweilige Regierung? Für gewisse Sachen kann man halt nur die Regierung verantwortlich machen, die zu der Zeit am Ruder war und nicht "die USA" und "den Westen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sich auf dem Maidan auf einmal nur noch Terroristen getummelt? Auf die Quellen die das belegen, bin ich mal gespannt.



Wikipedia: Unter Terrorismus (lat. terror „Furcht, Schrecken“) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen gegen eine politische Ordnung zu verstehen, um einen politischen Wandel herbeizuführen

Genau das was die Maidan Aktivisten veranstalt haben. Hat man eigentlich jemals wieder etwas von den Scharfschützen gehört? Wieso wird da nicht ermittelt? Kann man das vielleicht gar nicht Janukowitsch anlasten?.



Poulton schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen, wie so manch einer hier auf einmal Partei für  ein Regime ergreift, welches sich nicht zu fein war, Giftgas gegen die  eigene Bevölkerung einzusetzen, bestimmte Gruppen seiner eigenen Bevölkerung systematisch zu verfolgen, zu ermorden und zu unterdrücken  und auch kein Problem gehabt hätte es wieder zu  tun.
> Und da hier ja gerne youtube verlinkt wird, was äusserst passendes von Christopher Hitchens: Christopher Hitchens - Best of the Iraq War Hitchslaps - YouTube



Und der Einmarsch der Amerikaner hat mehr Leute getötet als die gesamte 21 Jahren unter Hussein. Und auch wenn Hussein ein Diktator war (das war er definitv), war unter ihm das Land stabil und kein Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen. So wie es jetzt ist.

Zumal während des Iran-Irak Krieg hat der Westen doch fröhlich über alle Greueltaten von Hussein weggesehen? Woher jetzt der Humanismus des Westen?

Achja stimmt, da war er ja noch unser Diktator. So wie auch Mubarak und Gadaffi. Solange Despoten brav tun, was wir ihn sagen, blicken wir doch über alle Greueltaten hinweg. Und zum Thema Giftgas. Ist das ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit? Definitv. Aber fremde Länder mit Uran-Munititon zu verseuchen auch. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und hätte der Westen nicht das Morden und den zweifelsfrei erwiesenen Völkersmord auf dem Balkan beendet, hätte man  jetzt dort ein großserbisches Reich, zur Freude Russlands; die Kurden würden im Irak bis heute unterdrückt werden, etc.



Es gab genau EINEN Fall von Völkermord auf dem Balkan. Das Massaker in Srebrenica. 8000 Tote. Ist das tragisch? Definitiv. Sollen wir jetzt für jedes Unrecht in der Welt in fremde Länder einmarschieren? Na dann viel Spaß in Afrika und Asien. Da gibt es noch genug zu tuen.

Nur so am Rande. Warum geht man für 8000 Tote Europäer in einen Krieg, aber nicht für 1 Million Afrikaner (Ruanda)? Das war doch auch Völkermord, und ein wesentlich schlimmerer?

Es bleibt wie es ist. Der Westen ist heuchlerisch und Demokratie und Menschenrechten, interessen nur dann, wenn es um Resscouren oder geopolitschen Einfluss geht.


----------



## gorgi85 (22. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Sieh dir doch die Medien hier in Deutschland an. Genau das was du oben beschreibst, passiert hier. Und genau so wie in den 30ern lassen sich die Menschen auch heute hier täuschen. Aber es gibt diesmal mehr Menschen, die die Wahrheit erkennen. Und diese Menschen sind unter anderem die, die auf die Montagsdemos gehen. Das Ganze hat sich komplett umgedreht! Das es in Russland keine Pressefreiheit gibt und komplett alles vom Staat gelenkt wird, ist eine Propaganda von den USA, die über Jahre hinweg verstreut wurde. Deine Aussage oben würde vielleicht auf die ehemalige Sowjetunion zutreffen, aber definitiv nicht auf das heutige Russland. Natürlich gibt es in jedem Land einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Medien, das will ich auch nicht abstreiten, aber so wie es jetzt ist, kann ich standfest sagen, dass es hier in Deutschland deutlich schlimmer ist als in Russland.
> Ihr könnt euch natürlich keine eigene Meinung dazu Bilden, weil ihr zum Vergleichen nicht alle Nachrichten von allen drei Ländern (Russland, Ukraine, Deutschland) ansehen könnt, sondern eben nur die aus Deutschland.
> Da ich das aber kann, sehe ich
> a) was passiert
> ...



Das heutige Russland benutzt mehr Methoden der Sowietunion als in den 90ern, und du schaust dir den Bullshiit noch an und raffst es nichtmal. Nachrichten aus einem Land welches nichtmal die eigenen Minderheiten schützt. Ich nenne das Primitiv. Gelegen und gezielt kommt es an bei dem ganzen USA-Gegnern (bin auch einer zum Teil) u Infokrieg-Kids und Möchtegerns. Also erzähl mir nix über einen guten Putin, Ex-KGB und Auftragsmörder. Die einzige Gefahr kommt von Russland,  einem Land iwo hinter dem Ural welches den europäischen Frieden gefährdet und den Cyberkrieg führt. Ich wär dafür dass man mit einem Russland mit so einer Haltung wieder so umgeht wie in den frühen 80ern, isolieren.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Westen ist heuchlerisch und Demokratie und Menschenrechten, interessen nur dann, wenn es um Resscouren oder geopolitschen Einfluss geht.


 
Und andere sind also wie weiße Tauben?
Wenn die Chinesen nach Afrika gehen und dort die Bodenschätze ausbeuten? Die interessieren sich nicht für Demokratie oder was da sonst für eine politische Form herumläuft.
Denen ist es auch egal was aus den Menschen dort wird. Die haben nur eins im Sinn.
Oder Tibet. Wieso unterdrücken die Chinesen Tibet?
Was ist mit Tschetschenien? Die Russen scheinen dort auch nicht so wahnsinnig beliebt zu sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Das heutige Russland benutzt mehr Methoden der Sowietunion als in den 90ern, und du schaust dir den Bullshiit noch an und raffst es nichtmal. Nachrichten aus einem Land welches nichtmal die eigenen Minderheiten schützt. Ich nenne das Primitiv. Gelegen und gezielt kommt es an bei dem ganzen USA-Gegnern (bin auch einer zum Teil) u Infokrieg-Kids und Möchtegerns. Also erzähl mir nix über einen guten Putin, Ex-KGB und Auftragsmörder. Die einzige Gefahr kommt von Russland,  einem Land iwo hinter dem Ural welches den europäischen Frieden gefährdet und den Cyberkrieg führt. Ich wär dafür dass man mit einem Russland mit so einer Haltung wieder so umgeht wie in den frühen 80ern, isolieren.



Na da können wir ja froh sein, das die USA keinen Cyberkrieg und Wirtschaftspionage betreiben  Eigenen Minderheiten? Müssen die Ureinwohner Russlands eigentlich auch in Reservaten leben? Achne die dürfen in jeder Stadt leben. Sind ja auch Russen. Na zum Glück begeht die CIA (als Gegenstück zur KGB, jetzt FSB) keine Auftragsmorde (siehe Chile).

Wieviel Drohnenmorde Obama wohl wieder heute unterschrieben hat? Achso ja der darf das ja, der hat ja einen Friedensnobelpreis  Putin ist aber auch böse, oder?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und andere sind also wie weiße Tauben?
> Wenn die Chinesen nach Afrika gehen und dort die Bodenschätze ausbeuten? Die interessieren sich nicht für Demokratie oder was da sonst für eine politische Form herumläuft.
> Denen ist es auch egal was aus den Menschen dort wird. Die haben nur eins im Sinn.
> Oder Tibet. Wieso unterdrücken die Chinesen Tibet?
> Was ist mit Tschetschenien? Die Russen scheinen dort auch nicht so wahnsinnig beliebt zu sein.


 
Hab ich das behauptet? Aber die Chinesen erzählen auch nicht den ganzen Tag von Menschenrechte und Demokratie. Die heucheln nicht rum.

Anders als der Westen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch natürlich keine eigene Meinung dazu Bilden, weil ihr zum Vergleichen nicht alle Nachrichten von allen drei Ländern (Russland, Ukraine, Deutschland) ansehen könnt, sondern eben nur die aus Deutschland.
> Da ich das aber kann, sehe ich
> a) was passiert
> b) was in den Nachrichten darüber berichtet wird
> ...



Wie genau siehst du bitte, unabhängig von Medien & Co, "a)"?

Soweit ich das bislang mitbekommen habe, bereist du nicht kontinuirlich die Ukraine und machst dir nicht !persönlich! ein Bild von !sämtlichen! Vorgängen an !sämtlichen! Orten.
Das wäre aber, zumindest meines Wissens nach, der einzige Weg, zu sehen, "was passiert", ohne sich auf die -möglicherweise manipulierten- Berichte dritter zu stützen. Alles andere ist nur eine Priorisierung einiger Quellen über andere - nach welchen Kriterien auch immer.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nicht alle Soldaten waren Nazis/Faschisten, aber wer aus der Reihe getanzt hat wurde erschossen. Und genau so ist es jetzt in der ukr. Armee.



Für das Erschießen von ukrainischen Soldaten, die sich nicht nach dem Vorbild von Nazis/Faschisten verhalten, hätte ich ganz gerne ein paar solide Quellen gesehen. Bislang sind schon faschistische Taten als solche fraglich genug. Die Unterstellung, Personen würden mit Waffengewalt zu deren Durchführung gezwungen, ist alles andere als trivial.




Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt haben sich auf dem Maidan auf einmal nur noch Terroristen getummelt? Auf die Quellen die das belegen, bin ich mal gespannt.



Ich auch.


----------



## gorgi85 (23. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und andere sind also wie weiße Tauben?
> Wenn die Chinesen nach Afrika gehen und dort die Bodenschätze ausbeuten? Die interessieren sich nicht für Demokratie oder was da sonst für eine politische Form herumläuft.
> Denen ist es auch egal was aus den Menschen dort wird. Die haben nur eins im Sinn.
> Oder Tibet. Wieso unterdrücken die Chinesen Tibet?
> Was ist mit Tschetschenien? Die Russen scheinen dort auch nicht so wahnsinnig beliebt zu sein.


 
Wobei man sagen muss dass China seine Afrikakampagne zu wesentlich besseren Konditionen führt als die USA und Europa. In der Vergangeheit wurden afrikanische Ländern nach wirtschaftlichen Absichten des Westens immer so stark subventioniert dass sie es kaum schafften ein Produkt in den Weltmarkt zu bringen, und zum Überfluss fast sklavenhafte Kreditbedinungen erfüllen mussten. Folge Armut, Hunder, und eine Rückständigkeit welche Mitgrund für die zahlreichen Kriege in Afrika  ist.  China macht das wesentlich besser, sie betreiben Geschäft ohne viel Politk und schaffen vorallem fairere Bedinungen, als der Westen.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (24. Juni 2014)

Wie fing es denn an ?
Dirk Müller - Die USA will einen Krieg zwischen Europa und Russland anzetteln 


was musste man schon alles für einen Unsinn über Putin lesen.
Putin über Europa: IHR STERBT AUS - Versteht Ihr das denn nicht?? 


genau wie dieses Un-Wort:
"Putin-Versteher" 

na wer lässt sich nun von wem instrumentalisieren ?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. Juni 2014)

oh guter thread hier. wenigstens checkt die pc-gemeinde was abgeht. musst mir den tag schon irgend ein mist im anderen forum reinziehn .. weil die schlaf-schafe da echt kein plan hatten. dachten wohl es ist alles so wie es im fernsehn gezeigt wird.
hier auch noch was von ziemlich den anfängen der ukraine.. KenFM u

was ich von ihm ganz gut fand war dieses über die medien.. Die Lügen-Mechanik - Wie wir von den Medien manipuliert werden - COMPACT Live mit Ken Jebsen - YouTube
oder einfach mal auf seine seite gehen.. da sind öfter neue konstruktive sachen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. Juni 2014)

LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> "Putin-Versteher"



Sein letzer Satz ist der beste !!!


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2014)

achgut - Russischer und ukrainischer Kriegsindex: Die Demografie arbeitet gegen Putin


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. Juni 2014)

Die Anstalt 


> Die Lokalausgaben der Nato-Pressestelle


...ab ca. 35:15min interessant.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (26. Juni 2014)

Was die Guten dürfen, dürfen die Bösen noch lange nicht 

...wenn deutsche "Putin-Versteher" zu Spionen erklärt werden

Zensur u. Lügen?!

 Oberstleutnant AD Jochen Scholz - Brief an Putin

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2014)

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch Inhalt oder nur irgendwelche (dubiosen) YT-Filmchen, die zum Teil schon vor zig Seiten gebracht wurden?

--------
Deutschlandfunk: Kriegsfolgen Ukraine - Flucht im eigenen Land


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich noch Inhalt oder nur irgendwelche (dubiosen) YT-Filmchen, die zum Teil schon vor zig Seiten gebracht wurden?
> 
> --------
> Deutschlandfunk: Kriegsfolgen Ukraine - Flucht im eigenen Land



Nicht weniger dubios als die Russlandhetze in den Medien.

Ich frag mich ja immer noch warum Propaganda in den Printmedien besser sein soll, als die bei YT.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (27. Juni 2014)

> Ich frag mich ja immer noch warum Propaganda in den Printmedien besser sein soll, als die bei YT.


OFFTOPIC:
Printmedien sind leider viel zu viele mit der "Kanzlerinnen-Maulsperre" versehen.
Deswegen auch sehr einseitig und mir dadurch auch sehr, sehr dubios.
YT wird heutzutage nicht nur zur Verbreitung der neuesten WEBFAIL's oder süßen Kätzchen-Videos benutzt.
Zu manchen ist das scheinbar noch nicht vergedrungen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2014)

Über Youtube wird vorallem jede Menge Bullshit verbreitet. Inhalt sucht man da häufig vergebens. Wenn man sich dann noch anschaut, auf was für Personen und Organisation dann hier noch bei Youtube verlinkt wird, dann ist dort alles vertreten was bei der rot-braun blühenden Querfront, Reichsdeppen, Esoterikern und VTlern _Rang und Namen_ hat.
-------
Deutschlandfunk - Neue Patienten für die Ärzte vom Maidan


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2014)

Na zum Glück verbreiten die Printmedien keinen Bullshit.

Auch interessant, dass man als Kritiker des Westens, sofort mit Nazis und VTler in einen Topf geschmissen wird.

Wenn einem die Fakten ausgehen, greift man halt zu den Totschlagargumente oder?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> YT wird heutzutage nicht nur zur Verbreitung der neuesten WEBFAIL's oder süßen Kätzchen-Videos benutzt.
> Zu manchen ist das scheinbar noch nicht vergedrungen.


 
Nur ist man nicht in der Lage die YouTube Videos als gesicherte Faktenquelle ansehen zu können da eben jeder alles bei Youtube hochladen kann.
Gerade dort wird sehr viel Propaganda reingestellt und dann verbreitet.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur ist man nicht in der Lage die YouTube Videos als gesicherte Faktenquelle ansehen zu können da eben jeder alles bei Youtube hochladen kann.
> Gerade dort wird sehr viel Propaganda reingestellt und dann verbreitet.


 
Es ist aber eine andere Sache sich Amateueraufnahmen anzusehen, von Leuten die vor Ort waren und das ganze mit nem Handy aufgenommen haben. Und wenn man diese Videos und die danach folgenden Nachrichten sieht und vergleicht, dann weiß man mit ein wenig Verstand, wer die Wahrheit berichtet und wer nicht.
Und ist euch überhaupt schon aufgefallen, dass von der Seite der ukr. Armee keine Aufnahmen kommen? Ach so stimmt, wäre ja kontraproduktiv Verbrechen aufzunehmen...


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es ist aber eine andere Sache sich Amateueraufnahmen anzusehen, von Leuten die vor Ort waren und das ganze mit nem Handy aufgenommen haben. Und wenn man diese Videos und die danach folgenden Nachrichten sieht und vergleicht, dann weiß man mit ein wenig Verstand, wer die Wahrheit berichtet und wer nicht.
> Und ist euch überhaupt schon aufgefallen, dass von der Seite der ukr. Armee keine Aufnahmen kommen? Ach so stimmt, wäre ja kontraproduktiv* Verbrechen aufzunehmen*...


 
Haben die Separatisten denn ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem sie den Abschuss des Militärhubschraubers während der Waffenruhe dokumentieren?
....Ach neee stimmt, den hat bestimmt Obama höchst persönlich vom Himmel geholt!


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Über Youtube wird vorallem jede Menge Bullshit verbreitet. Inhalt sucht man da häufig vergebens. Wenn man sich dann noch anschaut, auf was für Personen und Organisation dann hier noch bei Youtube verlinkt wird, dann ist dort alles vertreten was bei der rot-braun blühenden Querfront, Reichsdeppen, Esoterikern und VTlern _Rang und Namen_ hat.
> -------
> Deutschlandfunk - Neue Patienten für die Ärzte vom Maidan



Wenn ich mir anschaue in wie vielen Ländern der Westen in Kriegs- oder Unruhegebieten zum Krieg oder zur Friedensicherung ist, sofern es dem Westen Vorteile bringt und stelle den Osten gegenüber, ergibt sich ein eindeutiges Bild.

Ich finde deine Äußerung echt seltsam und sie scheint wohl für alle gleich zu sein. Nur Nazis und Verschwörer hier


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es ist aber eine andere Sache sich Amateueraufnahmen anzusehen, von Leuten die vor Ort waren und das ganze mit nem Handy aufgenommen haben. Und wenn man diese Videos und die danach folgenden Nachrichten sieht und vergleicht, dann weiß man mit ein wenig Verstand, wer die Wahrheit berichtet und wer nicht.
> Und ist euch überhaupt schon aufgefallen, dass von der Seite der ukr. Armee keine Aufnahmen kommen? Ach so stimmt, wäre ja kontraproduktiv Verbrechen aufzunehmen...


 
Auch das kannst du nicht da Amateuraufnahmen immer nur einen sehr kleinen Ausschnitt zeigen und diese Leute die dann die Videos in den Foren oder auf YouTube verbreiten gehören in de Regel einer bestimmten Gruppierung an. Es sind also im weitesten Sinne eigentlich nur Propaganda Videos. 
Denn ich kenne gerade im Bereich Ukraine kein Video das wirklich eine neutrale und unvoreingenommene Position bezieht.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ja jetzt gerne die Aufnahmen von Lugansk posten, die die zerfetzen Menschen wenige Sekunden nach der Bombardierung zeigen, aber leider wurden die durch YouTube wegen Gewalt usw. gesperrt. Und es gab sehr viele Videos von verschiedenen Personen und die haben nicht nur kleine Ausschnitte gezeigt.


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

Bomben auf Lugansk - Ukrainische Luftwaffe greift Zentrum der ostukrainischen Stadt an (Junge Welt) - YouTube

Ich sehe hier keine Propaganda obgleich ich nicht weiß ob das Material aus Lugansk stammt. 
Glaube ich aber nicht!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2014)

Propaganda sieht man zumindest in Titel/Zwischenbildern (die zum Teil falsch sind. Gezeigt wird eine, maximal eine doppelte Explosion. Video und Titel behaupten zusammen aber, es hätte Angriffe mit Bomben und Raketen gegeben) sowie im Zusammenschnitt (der im wesentlich drölf Minuten lang die gleiche Ecke, mit -für postulierten Bürgerkrieg und Massenangriffe- relativ beschrenkten Schäden zeigt und hierbei versucht, mit belanglosen Details wie Blutflecken und nummernschildern einen persönlichen Bezug herzustellen, um Emotionen zu wecken). Jede Menge Propganda ist im Audiokommentar zu hören, dessen Aussagen weit über das Video hinausgehen und der diverse Vorwürfe aufstellt, die nicht im geringsten vom Video dokumentiert werden.

Was in dem Video dagegen quasi gar nicht gibt, sind Informationen. De facto sehen wir eine Explosion. Über eine zweite unmittelbar daneben können wir spekulieren, aber sie ist von Bäumen verdeckt und der aufsteigende Staub könnte auch zur ersten/einzigen gehören. Dazu haben wir die prinzipiell überprüfbare Behauptung, das ganze hätte sich in Lugansk ereignet (wobei ich wetten möchte, dass nicht ein einziger Threadteilnehmer hier überprüft hat, ob es einen Platz mit diesem Aussehen wirklich in Lugansk gibt. Schon gar nicht ohne für diese Überprüfung auf "westliche/NATO/EU-Medien" zurückzugreifen, in denen ja alles falsch sein soll)
Das Video liefert weder Informationen darüber, was/wer die Explosion verursacht hat, noch was von ihr getroffen wurde, noch welcher Schaden angerichtet wurde - nicht einmal, wann das ganze geschah. Die unabhängig von der Explosion gezeigten Aufnahmen eines beschädigten Hauses lassen sich anhand des Videomaterials nicht dem Explosionsort zuordnen. Und auch sie beinhalten wiederum keine klaren Hinweise auf Ursache oder Alter der gezeigten Ereignisse.

Selbst wenn man einmal annimmt, dass es Lugansk war, beide Teile des Videos zusammengehören und sie zeitnahe Ereignisse zeigen, weil andernfalls Augenzeuge aus Lugansk bzw. der realen Ereignisorte auf Diskrepanzen hingewiesen hätten (recht spekulative Annahme wenn man bedenkt, dass zahlreiche Fälschungen selbst in hochrangigen Medien kritisiert werden, die offensichtlich nicht ausreichend von Augenzeugen kritisiert wurden), bleibt er Informationsgehalt dieses Videos gering.

vollständige Fassung:
In Lugansk (?) hat sich kürzlich (?) eine Explosion ereignet, ungefähr im Eingangsbereich eines Gebäudes mit Flaggen (eine russisch, die anderen für mich nicht identifizierbar). Die Explosion (durch einen Unfall ausgelöst? durch die ukrainische Armee ausgelöst? durch Kriminelle? durch irgend eine Kampfgruppierung vor Ort?) war kleinerer Natur (nicht einmal die Scheiben benachbarter Autos wurden beschädigt) und verteilte (vermutlich? könnten schon rumgelegen haben) eine größere Anzahl Autoreifen (von einem beladenen Lastwagen? von einer paramilitärischen Barrikade?) in der unmittelbaren Umgebung. Drei Krankenwagen und ein Leiterwagen _eine Drehleiter_ kamen an den Ort der Explosion. Die Crew eines unbekannten Fernsehsenders war bereits vorher an Ort und Stelle. Außerdem kommt ein Auto mit Leuten, die über Militärwaffen verfügen - was offensichtlich niemanden beunruhigt, obwohl weder Personen noch Fahrzeug Insignien irgend eine Staatsgewalt tragen. Sanitäter machen irgend etwas, was mit wem (?) ist nicht erkennbar.
Eine Zeit später (diesmal wurden definitiv Barrikaden errichtet) brennt in einem Zimmer des beschädigten Haus ein Feuer zu brennen. Vermutlich besteht kein Zusammenhang zur Explosion, denn das betroffene Zimmer ist recht weit vom primär getroffenen Eingangsbereich entfernt und es ist, wie gesagt, Zeit vergangen. Feuerwehrleute mit Atemschutz (nicht aktiv) sind im Einsatz, wobei sie sich z.T. ihren Weg durch Schaulustige, Paramilitärs und Barrikaden bahnen müssen, wenn sie den Haupteingang nutzen wollen. Die zahlreichen Schaulustigen würde ich als Hinweis darauf werten, dass das gesamte Ereignis ungewöhnlich/interessant ist und die Anwohner keinen Grund zur Annahme haben, dass sich etwas derartiges (oder andere gefährliche Ereignisse) zeitnah erneut ereignen können.

Kurzfassung:
In städtischem Umfeld ereignet sich ein kleinere Explosion und (unabhängig) ein kleiner Brand, Rettungsdienste und Bevölkerung reagieren wie gewohnt. Zudem sind Paramilitärs aktiv und errichten Barrikaden.

Aussagen hiervon, die in Bezug auf den Ukraine-Konflikt relevant wären:
In Lugansk scheinen ziviles Leben und Rettungsdienste wie gewohnt zu funktionieren, trotz paramilitärischer Aktivitäten.


ALLES andere, was mit diesem Video einhergeht, z.B. irgendwelche Aussagen über Tätigkeiten oder gar Absichten der ukrainischen Armee, leiten sich nicht aus dem Video ab. Diese werden allein von einem unbekannten Youtuber-Nutzer durch schriftliche oder mündliche Kommentare suggeriert, ohne dass er irgendwelche Belege oder prüfbare Quellen dafür abliefert. Mag sein, dass einiges davon stimmt, mag sein, dass alles stimmt, mag sein, dass nichts stimmt - das Video verrät uns das nicht. Wenn jemand eine andere Aussage als die oben genannten aus dem Video mit nach Hause nimmt, sagt das imho rein gar nichts über das Video aus, sondern nur über die Voreinstellung desjenigen, der es gesehen hat:
Man glaubt dass, was gut zu dem passt, was man schon vorher wusste.
Informiert wurde man durch das Video aber kein Bisschen. Es hätte eben so gut jemand das Drehbuch von Apocalypse Now zu einer Folge der Sesamstraße vorlesen können.


----------



## Tietoenator (27. Juni 2014)

Schöner Text von dir ruyven...

Wenn es Lugansk ist und der Kampfjet zu wem auch immer er gehört...
Die Zivilen Opfer seid dem ersten Weltkrieg sind lt. Statistiken (glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast) von 10% auf 90% gestiegen!

Hier das Vid mit den echten und traurigen Bildern evtl. von einem Anwohner/Passanten der für mich eindeutig mit dieser Situation völlig überfordert war. 
Zudem sind auch bei dem ersten Vid die einzelnen Raketeneinschläge sehr deutlich zu sehen. 
Du möchtest ein zusammenhängendes Vid?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-JfyG4vcc

Das ist gezielter Mord!


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2014)

Drehleiter nicht Leiterwagen ruyven.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juni 2014)

Tietoenator schrieb:


> Du möchtest ein zusammenhängendes Vid?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-JfyG4vcc
> 
> Das ist gezielter Mord!


 
Genau das meinte ich. Ich hatte die ganzen Aufnahmen vorher in besserer Qualität über mehrere Teile verteilt auf Youtube gefunden, aber die wurden gesperrt. Hier ist alles in einem Video.
Wer da noch meint es wäre Propaganda ist definitiv nicht richtig im Kopf!

UPDATE:

Heute wurde von der Volkswehr noch eine Basis eingenommen. Kein einziger Schuss ist gefallen. Der Verteidigungsminister der Donezker Volksrepublik Igor Strelkow ließ den Soldaten die Wahl, nach Hause zu gehen oder sich der Volkswehr anzuschließen.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqk75LoOKfY

Gleichzeitig haben sich etwa 400 Soldaten ergeben um sich der Volksrepublik Donezk anzuschließen.
http://voiceofrussia.com/news/2014_...o-over-surrendered-to-Ukrainian-militia-3865/

Da derzeit Waffenstillstand herrscht, muss es sich um ein Feuerwerk für die Donezker Bevölkerung handeln... 
Selidowo (Region Donezk) heute Nacht. Beschuss mit Brandbomben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkQLa6-cFYg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2014)

Tietoenator schrieb:


> Wenn es Lugansk ist und der Kampfjet zu wem auch immer er gehört...



Welcher Kampfjet? Keines der beiden verlinkten Videos zeigt einen Kampfjet zusammen mit der getroffenen Region. Das dein Video eine unabhängige Annahme einer (vermutlich - ich seh keine Kennzeichen) ukrainischen (vermutlich - ich könnte sie anhand des Umrisses nicht eindeutig erkennen) SU-25 beim (vermutlich) Abschuss von Boden-Luft-Raketen vor die Aufnahmen vom (vermutlich) Lenin-Platz schneidet, ist eine Aussage des Youtubers, der es zusammengeschnitten hat. Aber es ist kein Kontext, der aus den Videos hervorgeht oder durch sie bestätigt wird. Man hätte auch ein fanzösisches Brandbekämpfungsflugzeug davor schneiden können - hätte halt zu niemandens Vorurteil gepasst.



> Hier das Vid mit den echten und traurigen Bildern evtl. von einem Anwohner/Passanten der für mich eindeutig mit dieser Situation völlig überfordert war.



Das wohl eindeutig, sonst hätte er weniger Zeit mit filmen und mehr mit helfen verbracht. Genauso wie es hoffentlich (= es war "nur" Überforderung und nicht sogar System) der Paramilitär am Ort des Einschlages war, der lieber seine Waffe rumzeigte.
Abgesehen von der Überforderung dieser beiden Personen und einiger Verletzter, schwer Verletzter und -höchstwahrscheinlich- Toter im Explosionsgebiet zeigt aber auch dein Video keine zusätzlichen Informationen.



> Zudem sind auch bei dem ersten Vid die einzelnen Raketeneinschläge sehr deutlich zu sehen.



Könntest du mir bitte auf einem Standbild die Raketen sowie Einschläge (Mehrzahl!) markieren? Ich hab mir das jetzt x-fach, auch Bild für Bild, reingezogen und ich sehe da weder Flugobjekte noch auch nur die Explosion(en) selbst, geschweige denn an mehreren Orten. Einzig eine sehr plötzliche, größere Staubentwicklung auf der Straße zu sehen sowie, etwas später, aufsteigende Staubwolken hinter den Bäumen (die eine zweite Quelle haben könnten). Daraus auf irgend eine Art von Explosion zu schlussfolgern ist naheliegend, weil selbst Effekttechnik zur Erzeugung derartiger Wolken mit Pyrotechnik arbeiten würde. Aber alles andere ist schon wieder Interpretation bzw. Behauptung des Videokommentators.
Man könnte es mit anderen Quellen (Nachrichten, Zeugenaussagen,... - wenn man denn jeweils seriöse und verlässliche findet) belegen - aber die werden nicht angegeben. Und die Videos sind als Quelle für diese Behauptungen nicht geeignet, sie dokumentieren schlichtweg die fraglichen Bereiche nicht.



> Das ist gezielter Mord!



Zu Mord gehört ein Täter mit niederen Absichten. Was in deinem Video gezeigt wird kann ein Idiot beim Spielen mit einer Handgranate verursacht haben.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Drehleiter nicht Leiterwagen ruyven.


 
Berechtigte Korrektur.


----------



## Tietoenator (28. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das so lese gebe ich dir bei allem völlig recht.

Ein reines Propaganda Vid mit pyrotechnischen Explosionen und zu geschnittenes Material welches von Schauspielern, Regisseuren und was man sonst noch alles benötig erstellt wurde an einem uns unbekannten Ort.

Eine Frechheit was die sich erlauben mich so zu verarschen!


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juni 2014)

Video vom entführten Streamer Vlad. Dieser ist nun wieder frei.
Übersetzung: 
Alle diejenigen, die mein Land in Stücke teilen, alle die die meine Stadt Donezk eingenommen haben, all die, die Flaggen von Russland, der Donezker Republik hissen und alle anderen Bastarde, werden bestraft, so wie diese Missgeburt. Es ist mir egal wie alt ihr seid, 16, 20, 25, 50. Wir kommen zu jedem, wir haben genug Kugeln für alle, ich sage das als Donezker. Hast Du mich verstanden. Slawa (Heil/Ruhm) welchem Land? 
-Ukraine
-Noch mal.
-Slawa Ukraine.
-Donezk ist Teil welchen Landes?
-Ukraine
-Donezk ist Ukraine, Donezk ist Ukraine. 
-Hast Du das gemerkt? Dass du das nie vergisst. Hast du mich verstanden?
Heil/Ruhm der Ukraine, Heil/Ruhm den Helden (Naziparole der UPA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcGEG_ENGdA

Über die Entführung selbst wurde hier berichtet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUJhkliezc

Die derzeit vermuteten Täter:
https://twitter.com/Pravdiva_pravda/status/482940950189445120/photo/1


----------



## acc (28. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denn ich kenne gerade im Bereich Ukraine kein Video das wirklich eine neutrale und unvoreingenommene Position bezieht.


 
ich sehe auch bei anderen medien keine neutrale oder unvoreingenommene postion und ganz besonders die grossen zeitungen/verlage tun sich mit ganz schlechter propaganda hervor. wundert aber nicht, wenn man bedenkt was für ideologen dahinter stecken.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juni 2014)

Der verlängerte Waffenstillstand....
Neue Panzer und BTRs der ukr. Armee rücken an!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Je2DrAa3Ys


----------



## Tietoenator (28. Juni 2014)

@xNeo92x
Schon interessant das ein Berichterstatter entführt wird aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich. 
Zeigt wohl aber auch, dass er gute Arbeit geleistet hat die jemand nicht öffentlich sehen wollte.
Warum nur?

Wenigstens wurde er wieder frei gelassen 

Weiß du wie lange er weg war und sah er noch so gut aus wie auf dem Vid oder wurde ihm was angetan.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juni 2014)

Wie lange er weg war, weiß ich noch nicht. Meine nur gelesen zu haben, dass er gefoltert wurde, was nicht weiter verwunderlich ist. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub, man kann auf dem Gesicht leichte Schürfwunden erkennen.

Mal was zum ukr. Fernsehen (aus Facebook kopiert):

*Alltag im ukrainischen Fernsehen. Ex-Verteidigungsminister Anatolij Grytsenko in einer Polit Show*: 
"Putin wird sich nicht zufriedengeben. Er will nicht nur die Ukraine, sondern auch die Baltikumländer und andere Staaten erobern. Er ist ein Faschist. Wenn wir uns dieser Tatsache bewusst werden, dann stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr, ob wir wir ihm die Hand reichen oder nicht. Kann sich jemand vorstellen, dass Putin morgen nach Kiew fliegt und hier mit uns verhandelt? Ich nicht. Ich denke, dann würden sich die Menschen finden, die ihn töten, und das wäre die richtige Tat. Können Sie sich vorstellen, dass der Präsident Poroschenko nach Moskau fliegt und mit Putin verhandelt? Ja leider kann ich mir das vorstellen. Ich möchte allen daran erinnern, dass der Präsident der Oberbefehlshaber ist. Seine Soldaten, Offiziere und Generale werden getötet. Seine Mitbürger werden getötet. Wir reden uns ein, dass Krim uns gehört. Das stimmt aber nicht. Die Wirtschaft in Luhansk ist ruiniert, die Kinder gehen nicht in die Schule... Und was, sollten wir alles vergeben und einen Korridor für Diversanten schaffen, wie es im Friedensplan des Präsidenten steht? Das ist Betrug, so was wird es nicht geben. Deshalb müssen wir die Vorbereitungen auf..

Der Moderator: Vorsicht! Jetzt sagen die russischen Medien, Grytsenko rief auf, den Präsidenten Putin zu töten.

Grytsenko: Ich habe keine Angst davor. 

Ein Journalist: Herr Grytsenko, für eine kleine Belohung werde ich diesen Abschnitt ausschneiden. 

Grytsenko: Nicht nötig. Sawik (Name des Moderators), ich bin ein Offizier, ein Soldat. Wenn jemand Befehle erteilt, und in die Ukraine werden Flammenwerter geliefert, auf denen steht: "Gruss aus Russland", Mehrfachraketenwerfersysteme "Grad", Panzer, Kanonen, Systeme, die unsere Kampfjets vernichten, und das alles auf Befehl Putins. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGf2qw1QQ_k&sns=fb


*Nun gibt es sie doch! Die Flüchtlinge, die noch vor ein paar Wochen abgestritten wurden:*
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ukraine-fluechtlinge-102.html


*Kiew lehnt humanitäre Hilfe aus Russland für Ostukraine ab:*
http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140628/268873443.html


----------



## Tietoenator (28. Juni 2014)

Falls du genaueres über Vlad und seine Behandlung weisst würde ich mich freuen das zu lesen. 

Die Rede von Grytsenko... mag sein das er recht hat mit allem was er sagt und auch seine Angst vor russischen Agenten kann ich grundsätzlich nachvollziehen. 

Aber es ist doch völliger Unsinn die Menschen die aus dem Kriegsgebiet fliehen wollen deshalb daran zu hindern!
Wenn die Russen Anschläge verüben wollen oder feindliche Stellungen ausmachen sollen... dann brauchen sie keinen Korridor. 

Das ist feige und einem Offizier nicht würdig Zivilisten, egal welcher Seite sie auch angehören die Flucht zu verweigern!

Wenn er so Mutig ist, dann sollte er Putin töten. 
Hilter sage mal sinngemäß: Wenn ein Attentäter bereit ist sein Leben zu Opfern kann ihn auch meine Leibgarde nicht daran hindern.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juni 2014)

Hab was über ihn gefunden:

Streamer Vlad said that the fascists kidnap him it in Mariupol city park, and put the bag on his head. 
He was taken to the airport in Mariupol, on the base of the National Guard of Kiev junta. 
He was beaten by rifle butts to the body. Under threat of death, he was forced to make an appeal to the people of Ukraine, where Vlad did self-incrimination. 
He was forced to give the passwords of all its pages in social networks and his video channel, he was threatened to cut his throat, fascists push knife to his throat. 
He was asked questions about the addresses of families of other activists's of Donetsk People's Republic. 
If he doesn't know the answer or answered "no", he was beaten. The fascists forced boy to repeat fascist slogans, then the fascists recorded this video.

https://www.facebook.com/TruthfromUkraine/posts/1515177448705602:0


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2014)

Tietoenator schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch völliger Unsinn die Menschen die aus dem Kriegsgebiet fliehen wollen deshalb daran zu hindern!
> Wenn die Russen Anschläge verüben wollen oder feindliche Stellungen ausmachen sollen... dann brauchen sie keinen Korridor. .


 
Das Wort "Korridor" taucht meines Wissens nach in den bisherigen Vorschlägen nur in Zusammenhang mit Söldnern auf. Poroschenkos Friedensplan sind einen Korridor für russische Söldner vor, damit dieses das Land mit ihren Waffen verlassen können. Grytsenko ist offensichtlich dagegen, Söldner ohne Strafe fliehen zu lassen.
Ausreisebeschränkungen für unbewaffnete Zivilisten hat bislang niemand vorgeschlagen oder geplant.

(so berichten es jedenfalls gängige Medien rauf und runter. Erstaunlich, dass die 30.000 mal besser informierten Youtuber das übersehen haben sollten...)


----------



## Tietoenator (29. Juni 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und was, sollten wir alles vergeben und einen Korridor für Diversanten schaffen, wie es im Friedensplan des Präsidenten steht?



Du bist ignorant, dein Verständnis für §211StgB ist enorm ausbaufähig und worauf sich meine Antwort beziehst, die du kommentierst steht hier!
Den Rest deiner Abhandlung 18:37 zu kommentieren ist Zeitverschwendung.

Mehr habe ich dir nicht mehr zu schreiben!

@xNeo92x Danke für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Juni 2014)

*Die Folgen vom heutigen Artilleriebeschuss:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q41Bk6Nbz2I

Endlich mal ein paar Aufnahmen von der ukr. Armee bei ihrer "Arbeit". Unter anderem mit ein paar eroberten Waffen.
Ich frage mich nur wo die den amerikanischen Hummer her haben...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5z0YgGJO14


----------



## Tietoenator (29. Juni 2014)

Hunderte protestieren gegen Waffenruhe
In Kiew haben ukrainische Kampfverbände gegen eine Verlängerung der Waffenruhe protestiert. Sie forderten den Präsidenten auf, das Kriegsrecht zu verhängen.

Ukraine: Hunderte protestieren gegen Waffenruhe | ZEIT ONLINE

Dann ist das in Kauf genommene Töten von Zivilisten als Begleitschaden wenigstens rechtlich abgesichert.  

Wie sieht es mit der rechtlichen Absicherung aktuell bei Morden und Verstümmelung, Verlust von Hab und Gut... an der Zivilbevölkerung aus?


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Juni 2014)

Hier noch eine gute Zusammenfassung der letzten paar Tage über Vlad den Streamer und die Nazis:
Ruhm der Ukraine, Tod allen Feinden, der Leitspruch der Neo-Nazi-Führer von den “Asow”-Battalionen/den Nationalgarden der Kiewer Junta | Urs1798's Weblog


----------



## Putinversteher (30. Juni 2014)

Hab gerade den Thread hier entdeckt, erstmal schön das es auch hier ein Thema ist das heiß diskutiert wird. Leider findet hier das selbe wie überall statt, alle die sich gegen diesen Krieg aussprechen sind "Putinversteher" "Wahnwichtel" und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Im Prinzip ist das aber mehr oder weniger latte, das sind nur Worte und kosten uns kein Leben - doch während die ganzen Diskussionen stattfinden sterben die Menschen dort. 
Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, deswegen entschuldigt wenn es schon davor gepostet wurde : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIG2t2zZSHI

Danke das euch die Menschen dort nicht komplett am Arsch vorbeigehen, bei der Masse unserer Gesellschaft ist das ja leider noch der Fall. 

Meine persönliche Meinung kurz runtergebrochen: 
Die USA & EU stecken in einer gigantischen Krise, unser komplettes aktuelles System steht kurz vor dem Kollaps. Um es am laufen zu halten, werden immer verrücktere Aktionen nötig (Beispiel 9/11 um einen Grund für einen Einmarsch im Irak zu generieren, um den Patriot Act durchzubringen mit allen seinen folgen usw.) Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Amerikaner, ich halte generell nichts von Rassismus oder Nationalismus, aber die Administration der USA ist einfach komplett ausser kontrolle und verhält sich schlimmer als jeder "Schurkenstaat" gegen den sie solange Propaganda Kriege geführt haben. Ich bitte alle Leute die diese Administration oder den Kurs der EU verteidigen bitte in sich reinzuhören, ihr seid in einer vergleichbaren Situation wie die Bürger der DDR, welcher "normale" Staat kommt bitteschön auf die Idee den kompletten Globus abzuhören ? Was für Staaten hören ab ? Staaten die kontrolle haben wollen, über ihre Bürger über politische und gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen und diese schnell ermittelt und unter kontrolle bekommen wollen. Wir hatten bisher alle gemeinsam sehr viel Glück, wir sind hier alle zum großteil in sehr friedlichen Zeiten aufgewachsen - dies wird sich leider sehr dramatisch ändern - es ist nur eine frage der unmittelbaren Zeit. Der Konflkikt in der Ukraine wurde zu großen Teilen von unserer Regierung unterstützt (finanziell, logistisch und alles andere was dazu gehört) es wurden richtige Hardcore Faschisten an die Macht geputscht. Etwas das natürlich einfach unvorstellbar war das wir uns daran beteiligen würden - damit hat sich auch dieses System selbst demaskiert. 
Wahrscheinlich werden auch viele dies weiterhin für "Spinnereien" von Leuten wie mir halten - aber hört mal in euch rein - warum sollte sonst die CDU mit eigenen Parteigeldern die UDAR (Faschistische Partei in der Ukraine zu der auch Klitschko gehört) unterstützen ? Warum saßen Leute wie Klitschko und Hunter Biden in gemeinsamen Think Tanks ? Wie verkauft man der Bevölkerung hier eine zusammenarbeit mit Faschisten ? Garnicht... man lügt...im großen Stil und betreibt propaganda um die ganze ******** die damit zusammenhängt nicht auffliegen zu lassen, es wird zeit das wir alle zusammenhalten und diesen wahnsinn stoppen - ich hoffe das einige von euch vielleicht meine worte beherzigen und einfach in sich reinhören was diese Aktionen wirklich bedeuten, wer davon profitiert und wieso man sich auf diesen Wahnsinn einlässt.

Ich füge noch ein paar Links zu Videos ein, die euch Informationen liefern können um euer Weltbild vielleicht einfach mal zu überdenken.

Collapse (Doku 2011, Interview mit Michael Ruppert)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tx6SjnnHZo

Ken Jebsen im Interview mit Dirk C. Fleck (Gut für einen Einblick in unsere Medien, wie sie funktionieren und vor allem wie sie sich geändert haben)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNdO7pUMrtA

TISA (TTIP war ja in aller Munde, war aber noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZgP8mGSt8s

Ausschnitt aus einem Vortrag von Prof Dr. Bontrup (über unsere Ökonomie)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJzk0oyR_kw

Ich bitte nochmal mit Nachtrag euch die Zeit zu nehmen euch diese Informationen anzuschauen, man kann sich nur ein Bild seiner und der Welt um sich rum machen anhand der Informationen die einem zur Verfügung stehen, dann liegt es in der Hand eures Intellekts und eurer Intuition diese Informationen richtig zu verarbeiten und in verbindung zu bringen. Jeder einzelne der sich dieses Bilds bewusst wird, wird sich der monstrosität der Probleme bewusst vor denen wir alle gemeinsam stehen - ich bitte euch daher dringend das ihr euch bitte diese Informationen anschaut. Bildet euch euer eigenes Bild - verurteilt bitte nicht schon davor "spinnerei" "propaganda" und dieses und jenes - schaut sie euch neutral an - stellt fragen dazu oder solltet ihr sie für kompletten schwachsinn halten - begründet eure Position - so kann man sich austauschen und davon haben beide seiten etwas  
Glaubt mir, ich wäre der erste der sich freut wenn der ganze wahnsinn endlich aufhört und wir alle unseren alltag weiterleben können - leider ist dafür keine zeit - erst muss die Welt sich ändern und sie wird sich nur mit jedem einzelnen ändern der bereit ist sich dieser herrausforderrung zu stellen.




Da ich gerade folgenden Post erhalten habe: 
"Ich empfehle, Verschwörungstheorien aus Threads, die sich nicht ausdrücklich damit beschäftigen, herauszuhalten, sämtliche Aussagen, die schwerwiegende Verbechen unterstellen direkt mit Quellen zu untermauern und mit potentiell beleidigenden Bezeichnungen sehr sparsam umzugehen und ggf., wo dies möglich ist (z.B. im Falle von Faschismus), ihre Angemessenheit ebenfalls mit seriösen Quellen zu untermauern. Und, um es gleich vorwegzunehmen: Behauptungen, die ein Youtube-Nutzer irgendwo in einem halbstündigen Video untergebracht hat -oder auch nicht- sind keine brauchbare Quelle."

Verbindung Klitschko-Udar-CDU-Hunter Biden : Partners - Party UDAR
Hunter Biden @ Burisma : Burisma Holdings
Zu 9/11 : Original 7 World Trade Center
Irak Einsatz : Braucht wohl keine weitere Quelle 1 Stichwort "Weapons of Massdestruction" 
Staatlicher Terror : Gladio
Patriot Act: http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-107hr3162enr/pdf/BILLS-107hr3162enr.pdf
Afghanistan: Afghan opium production explodes despite billions spent, says US report | World news | theguardian.com
Massenmord: http://www.ippnw.de/startseite/artikel/a8966af902/body-count-opferzahlen-nach-10-ja.html


----------



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

@Putinversteher
Ob alles stimmt oder nur Theorien sind kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Deine zugefügten Links werde ich noch anschauen. 
Guter Text aber hier wirst du dafür nicht belohnt. 
Ließ mal ab Seite 153, dann weißt was ich meine. Aber im Gegensatz zu dir werde ich wenigstens öffentlich geohrfeigt. Finde es aber Cool das du es mit uns teilst! 
90min Vid schaut sich kaum einer an und 30min über Wirtschaft wohl auch nicht viel mehr.
TISA habe ich hier mal erstellt... schau es dir mal an. 

Lieber Augen zu und durch den die etablierten Medien liefern alles was man wissen muss. 

Verschwörungstheorien:
Das Unwort schlecht hin. Bestimmt sind viele falsch, die wenigsten richtig. 
Aber das z.B. unsere Wahlgesetzgebung Verfassungswidrig ist, war auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie bis der BGH aus der Verschwörungstheorie eine Tatsache machte!

Wenn man das Wort mal zerlegt in Verschwörung und Theorie zeigt sich das es jeder privat häufig tut aus meist netten Gründen:
Eine Verschwörung (Lehnübersetzung von lat. coniuratio; auch: Konspiration) ist ein heimliches Bündnis mehrerer Personen mit dem Zweck, einen Plan auszuführen; dieser kann ein selbstsüchtiges, verwerfliches Ziel haben und den Schaden anderer beinhalten, aber auch die Beseitigung tatsächlicher oder vermeintlicher Missstände umfassen.

Verschwörung

Das Wort Theorie (griechisch θεωρεῖν theorein ‚beobachten, betrachten, [an]schauen‘; θεωρία theoría ‚Anschauung, Überlegung, Einsicht, wissenschaftliche Betrachtung‘, ‚die Betrachtung oder Wahrnehmung des Schönen als moralische Kategorie‘) bezeichnete ursprünglich die Betrachtung der Wahrheit durch reines Denken, unabhängig von ihrer Realisierung. Daher wird der Begriff alltagssprachlich auch unbestimmt als Gegenteil von Praxis (griechisch πρᾶξις ‚Handlung, Verrichtung‘, auch‚Vollendung‘) benutzt.

Theorie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2014)

Sicherlich besagt "Theorie" nicht, dass etwas falsch ist. Aber es besagt, dass etwas unklar ist - und deswegen ist es etwas, dass zwar als Grundlage für eine Diskussion, aber nur bedingt als Argument taugt. Und größere Diskussionen werden bitte, unter zur Hilfe nahme bestmöglicher Quellen, in eigenen Threads geführt, ganz einfach. (und die 9/11 "false Flag"-"""Theorie""" ist bekanntermaßen in der Lage -ebenso wie der zweite Dauerbrenner """Klimaskepsis""", gleich mehrere Threads ganz alleine zu führen. Nachlesen derselbigen wird übrigens empfohlen, bevor man etwas zu dem Thema verbreiten möchte - die Chancen stehen sehr gut, dass wir es hier schon mal hatten und wer sich vorher informiert, kann gleich auf die Argumente seiner Kritiker eingehen).

Und damit genug der Forenformalitäten, hier gehts um die Ukraine und was da -soweit wir es wissen können- wirklich Sache ist.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2014)

Wundert mich etwas das die Unterzeichnung des Assoziierungsabkommens noch nicht gebracht wurde: Etappensieg der Ukraine auf dem Weg in die EU | Europa | DW.DE | 26.06.2014



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Da derzeit Waffenstillstand herrscht, muss es sich um ein Feuerwerk für die Donezker Bevölkerung handeln...
> Selidowo (Region Donezk) heute Nacht. Beschuss mit Brandbomben.


Ich muss jetzt wirklich mal die Frage stellen: Hast du überhaupt  gedient? Wenn das Brandbomben wären, stünden regelmäßig die  Truppenübungsplätze der Bundeswehr bei Nachtübungen zu großen Teilen in Flammen. Was in  dem Video zu sehen ist, ist nichts weiter als  Gefechtsfeldbeleuchtung.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wundert mich etwas das die Unterzeichnung des Assoziierungsabkommens noch nicht gebracht wurde: Etappensieg der Ukraine auf dem Weg in die EU | Europa | DW.DE | 26.06.2014
> 
> 
> Ich muss jetzt wirklich mal die Frage stellen: Hast du überhaupt  gedient? Wenn das Brandbomben wären, stünden regelmäßig die  Truppenübungsplätze der Bundeswehr bei Nachtübungen zu großen Teilen in Flammen. Was in  dem Video zu sehen ist, ist nichts weiter als  Gefechtsfeldbeleuchtung.


 
Nein, ich hab nicht gedient und habe es auch nicht vor. Und dass die Leuchtkugeln nicht die Brandbomben sind, sollte jedem klar sein. Aber anhand der darauffolgenden Nachrichten wo Reporter Live zugeschaltet wurden, konnte man zwischen normalen Artilleriebomben auch Spuren von Brandbomben erkennen. Den Brand selbst konnte man auf dem Video ja leider nicht sehen, weil zum einen die Leuchtkugeln alles überleuchtet haben und zum anderen vieles von den Bäumen verdeckt war.

Übrigens:

*Ukrainische Medien: Poroshenko sagt dem "Frieden" ab. Er ruft den Kriegszustand aus!*
Poroshenko spricht von seinem "Plan-B" - bei dem er dem Widerstand sehr hohe Verluste verspricht. Der Krieg erfährt eine Aktivisierung und Verstärkung laut Poroshenko - Krieg mit "neuen" Methoden. Scheinbar wird der Massenmord weitergehen!
????????? ?????? ? ???????? ??????? ? ????? "?": ???????? ??????? ????????? | ????????????

Außerdem:

*Der antifaschistische Widerstand hat gerade die Flugabwehrraketen-Garnison No. A-1402 nahe Donezk eingenommen!*
Damit könnte der Widerstand eine Flugverbotszone über dem Donbass durchsetzen und künftige Luftangriffe der Kiewer Junta unterbinden - und das ohne UN-Resolutionsdiskussionen. Die Info wird aber gerade noch geprüft.
??????: ?????? ???? ??? ???????? ? ??????? ??? ???????? ???????? ???????? ????? ??? | ??????? ?????


----------



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wundert mich etwas das die Unterzeichnung des Assoziierungsabkommens noch nicht gebracht wurde: Etappensieg der Ukraine auf dem Weg in die EU | Europa | DW.DE | 26.06.2014
> 
> 
> Ich muss jetzt wirklich mal die Frage stellen: Hast du überhaupt  gedient? Wenn das Brandbomben wären, stünden regelmäßig die  Truppenübungsplätze der Bundeswehr bei Nachtübungen zu großen Teilen in Flammen. Was in  dem Video zu sehen ist, ist nichts weiter als  Gefechtsfeldbeleuchtung.



Leuchtgranaten haben einen Zünder, Fallschirm um sie für die Leuchtdauer zum Ausleuchten des Ziels in der Luft zu lassen bis sie nicht mehr brennen und dann landen!
Ändere ich die Zündzeit oder was am Fallschirm dann wird sie zur Brand"bombe".
Haben wir Deutschen aber nie gemacht, lol


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Juni 2014)

Angeblich hat heute die Volksfront eine von der ukr. Armee errichtete Barrikade in Slawjansk mit einem "wiederbelebten" IS-3 platt gemacht 
????????? ???? «????? ??????» ? ??? ??? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ?????? ????????? ???????? ? ????? ???????? | ??????? ?????

Hier noch das Video wie er wiederbelebt wurde:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iuR-KySNKo

Update:

*Kramatorsk steht schon unter schwerem Beschuss.* 
Am Ende vom Video hört man ein Propellerflugzeug.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xDAZGvR7bg

Update 2:

*Demokratie ist auf dem Weg*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOvC4CjL-2o

*Ein Taxibus ist in Kramatorsk (Gebiet Donezk) unter Beschuss geraten, vier Menschen sind gestorben, fünf wurden verletzt. *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nkyGW3sdq8#t=216

Update 3:

*Rechter Sektor erschießt Soldaten, die nicht morden wollen.*
Dieser Soldat, gesandt um die Menschen im Osten zu töten, erzählt dass sie zum Töten gezwungen wurden.
Er erzählt, dass auch einige aus seinem Bataillon, die gesehen haben, dass sie keine Terroristen erschießen sollen, sondern geschickt wurden, um einfaches Volk zu morden, sich weigerten und nach Hause gehen wollten...
Hier der Wortlaut:
Journalistin:
"Was passierte mit den Soldaten die nicht (auf die "Seperatisten") schießen wollten?
Ukrainischer Soldat:
" *schluckt kurz, fängt sich und sagt: "die wurden erschossen"
Journalistin: "wer hat sie erschossen?"
Ukr.-Soldat: "Leute vom Rechten Sektor.."
Stille. ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2vVbLpfD1A

*Die Nachrichten vom 02.07.14 etwas verspätet.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR1cIwCHZpQ

*Unsere Politiker haben mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abwBix51K94

*Die Nationalgarde bei Slawjansk. Da dürfen die Neonazis endlich mal offiziell ein bisschen feuern, unterdrücken und morden. *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjA0mBuuBB4


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juli 2014)

Da hier lange nicht mehr geschrieben wurde, erlaube ich mir mal ein Doppelpost, damit der Thread wieder auf Augenhöhe kommt.

*Ermordert die Nationalgarde Frauen und Kinder von Volkswehrsoldaten?*
Eine Frau, die mit ihren vier Kindern aus Slavjansk nach Russland geflüchtet ist, erzählt unfassbare Sachen. Ihre Verwandte aus Westukraine haben sie verflucht, nachdem sie erfahren haben, dass ihr Mann dem Volkswehr angeschlossen hat, ihre Mutter hat ihr gesagt, sie wird sie umbringen. Ausserdem erzählt die Frau über bestialische Gewaltakte gegenüber Familien von Volkswehrsoldaten. Ein 3-jähriges Kind wurde vor den Augen seiner Mutter gekreuzigt und an beiden Seiten zum Ausbluten erstochen, die Mutter wurde gezwungen, alles mit anzusehen und verlor, so wie viele Beobachter auch, das Bewusstsein. Als das Kind gestorben ist, wurde die bewusstlose Mutter an einen Panzer gebunden und drei Runden über den Platz geschleppt (eine Runde = 1km). Danach haben die Soldaten gesagt: "Wir haben die Terroristen ermordert"

Die Frau hat später ein erweitertes Interview über diese schreckliche Hinrichtung gegeben, hat auch ihren Namen genannt. Hier ist das Internetlink zum zweiten Interview (auf Russisch). 
Áåæåíêà èç Ñëàâÿíñêà âñïîìèíàåò, êàê ïðè íåé êàçíèëè ìàëåíüêîãî ñûíà è æåíó îïîë÷åíöà - Ïåðâûé êàíàë 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2T_K0P8OfQ

Und da ja, mittlerweile ein russischer Zivilist auf russischen Territorium durch eine ukr. Bombe umgekommen ist, stellt sich die Frage:
*Was passiert wenn Russland Truppen in die Ukraine einführt?*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xciSNSbvKc


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder aktuell:

Agentur: Flugzeug wurde abgeschossen: 295 Menschen an Bord: Boeing stürzt über Donezk ab - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Wer auch immer das war (ich hoffe das kommt raus), sollte schnellstmöglichst juristisch zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Stimmt gerade auch mitbekommen, einfach nur noch peinlich und ekelig welche Kreise die Krise zieht


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juli 2014)

Solche Verkehrsflugzeuge fliegen normalerweise in einer deutlich größeren Höhe als ein Hubschrauber oder ein SU-25 Bomber, die die Separatisten angegriffen haben. Die Separatisten besitzen, so viel ich weiß, nur tragbare Anti-Luft-Raketen, die solche Höhen gar nicht erreichen können. Dafür braucht man schon etwas ernsthafteres wie die SA-17 Grizzly.
Und wenn die Separatisten so etwas gehabt hätten, hätten sie nicht solche Probleme gehabt, sich gegen Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber der ukr. Armee zu wehren.
Selbst ein Experte auf N-TV meinte, dass man für Flugzeuge auf solcher Höhe besondere Waffen bräuchte.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2014)

das macht die frage nach dem schuldigen nicht einfacher 
ich glaube kaum das die Ukr. Armee auf ein Passagier flugzeuge schiest, genauso würde ich sagen das es die seperatisten nicht wahren.
denn egal wer es war hat sich damit als absoluter verlierer hingestellt.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juli 2014)

Hab auch eben was interessantes gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar wich das Flugzeug von seiner Flugbahn ab!
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/TruthfromU...285018328179/1521728881383792/?type=1&theater
UND 
http://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/mh17#3d6095b

Wobei der zweite Link derzeit überlastet ist, da ihn scheinbar viele abfragen.

Desweiteren wurde in den russischen Nachrichten erwähnt, dass dieses Flugzeug und dass in dem Putin heute zurück nach Russland flog, sich über Polen für eine Zeit lang, fast die selbe Flugbahn teilten. Deshalb hätte das ein Anschlag auf Putin sein können, bei dem die Flugzeuge verwechselt wurden.***


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Mit solchen Aktionen kann man Weltkriege anzetteln wenn es den falschen trifft.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hab auch eben was interessantes gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb hätte das ein Anschlag auf Putin sein können, bei dem die Flugzeuge verwechselt wurden.


 
das glaube ich eher weniger, so eine dumme verwechslung passiert nicht.
und damit sollten wir die komischen theorien erstmal auf seite legen bis mehr bekannt ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Juli 2014)

Besser nicht mehr irgendwelche Theorien schreiben, die villeicht gar nicht stimmen.
Habe es auch heutem itbekommen und war geschockt. Dass jemand so eckelhaft ist ein Passagierflugzeug abzuschiessen mit 300 unschuldigen Menschen darin.

Diejenigen die dafür verantwortlich sind, sollten zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Für die würde ich die Folterstrafen wieder einführen, da ist es gerechtfertigt.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Juli 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> das glaube ich eher weniger, so eine dumme verwechslung passiert nicht.
> und damit sollten wir die komischen theorien erstmal auf seite legen bis mehr bekannt ist.


 
Der ukr. Regierung traue ich mittlerweile alles zu...Eine Regierung die Zivilisten bombardiert, wäre auch dazu in der Lage.
Außerdem sehe ich wie derzeit ein gewaltiger Russenhass durch die Ukraine geht, der vergleichbar ist, mit dem Judenhass im dritten Reich.
Da wünschen sich derzeit sehr viele den Tod des russischen Oberhauptes.

Aber ihr habt recht, es ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn sich keiner zu dem Anschlag bekennt wird es wohl schwer sein den Schuldigen zu finden. Ich glaube nicht daran das man eine 3. Partei den Absturz untersuchen lässt und so mal eben was unter den Teppich kehren kann.
 Sollen die sich doch gegenseitig was auf die Mappe hauen aber keine Zivilisten oder andere Personen in deren Krieg mit einbeziehen


----------



## aloha84 (17. Juli 2014)

Keine Regierung die auf Dauer an der Macht bleiben will ist so dämlich ein Passagierflugzeug abzuschießen. 
Auch die Spekulationen wonach eine Verwechslung vorlag und eigentlich eine russische Maschine getroffen werden sollte halte ich für weit hergeholt. Zumal mit der Begründung die Lackierungen wurden sich ähneln, die erkennt man auf 10km Flughafen auch so gut.....
Alles momentan zu spekulativ, die Rakete kam wohl von einem buk-m1 System..
Verfügbar für die Russen die Ukraine und falls erobert von den Separatisten.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/flugzeugunglueck-in-der-ukraine-liveticker-a-981649.html

Gerade gesehen, die Separatisten hatten vermutlich eine buk, und schließen einen versehentlichen Abschuss nicht aus. Zumindest deutet das der Verteidigungsminister der Republik donezk bei Facebook an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2014)

Geht leider doch, Maschine vom Kurs und Peng.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2014)

Zumal man die Maschine des Präsidenten der russichen Förderation nicht einfach mit einer Boden-Luft-Rakete runterholt. Die Maschine ist in etwa so gut geschützt wie die Air Force One.

Ich denke Russland kann man als Urheber ausschließen. Dafür wird das Militär (hoffentlich) zu professionel sein um eine Passaigermaschine mit einem Kampfflugzeug zu verwechseln (wobei das selbst den Amerikanern schon passiert ist).

Die Separatisten wären (sofern sie die Buk haben) wohl dazu in der Lage. Und die Separatisten wären wohl die die am ehsten eine Passaigermaschine einem Kampfflugzeug verwechseln, wegen fehlender Ausbildung.

Es könnte natürlich auch die ukrainsche Regierung sein, um es wahlweise den Russen oder den Separatisten unterzujubeln.

Wie dem auch sein, ich hoffe der/die Verantwortlichen werden zur Rechenschaft gezogen.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das die Ukr. Armee auf ein Passagier flugzeuge schiest


 
Flugzeugabsturz: Terrorakt oder versehentlicher Abschuss? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
wäre also nicht das erste mal


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Juli 2014)

Spiegel Artikel... Naja 
Ich denke wer auch immer es war, hat das was er wollte erreicht. Eine riesen Disskussion.
Nicht daran zu denken, wenn das ein Angriff unter falscher Flagge war. Dann kann man so einiges autorisieren, was vorher nicht ging.

Und das die USA wieder die ersten sind, die den Russen (vorhin noch ohne jegliche Beweise) die schuld zu schieben, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Was ich mich zusätzlich frage ist, warum Passagier-Maschienen, auch wenn sie so hoch fliegen, über Kriegsgebiert fliegen... Kann mir jemand sagen warum?

Das Russland da involviert sein sollte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das hääte aus meiner sicht gar keinen Sinn gemacht. 
Für mich ist nur klar, dass diese Geschichte wieder ordentlich Öl ins Feuer gegossen hat. (nachdem die Medien ja nur noch wenig berichtet hatten). Und bis jetzt ist mir nur einer bekannt, der großes Interesse hat, dass dort das Feuer ordentlich weiter zündelt.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

ist aufgrund der gemengelage von mehreren beteiligten parteien eigentlich unmöglich festzustellen, wer für den abschuss verantwortlich ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Juli 2014)

Die gute alte Propaganda... (und 9gag  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Juli 2014)

@acc
Schau dir bitte die Titelseite von Bild.de an -> Schlagzeile -> 
"Geheimdienste sicher: Es waren Moskau-treue Rebellen Malaysische Boeing wurde mit russischen Flugabwehr-Raketen vom Himmel geholt +++ Separatisten und Putins Medien feiern den Abschuss +++ Mindestens 298 Menschen tot"
andere Reuters Meldungen wie sie z.B. GMX Verwendet dort wird Klitschko zitiert (*wir erinnern uns, der Klitschko mit den direkten NACHWEISBAREN verbindungen zu Hunter Biden, der Milchschnittennazi, UDAR usw. wie ich schon in meinem ersten Post ausgeführt hatte*) : Die internationale Gemeinschaft müsse jetzt "endgültig verstehen, dass es sich hier um einen Krieg handelt und Russland mit hochmodernen Waffen und ausgebildeten Kämpfern in diesen Krieg eingreift". Seiner Ansicht nach müsse der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin dafür "endlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden".

*Leute, die Sache stinkt bis zum Himmel - genau mit solchen Geschichten werden wir alle in diesen Krieg getrieben - wacht bitte auf !*
1 Tag später sind sich alle ganz sicher das es so gewesen sein muss und schon  rollt die Propaganda Maschine auf hochtouren ? Alle Melden den selben scheiss, dank Reuters von denen alle ihre Meldungen beziehen - *CUI BONO ?*


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

bild nehm ich nicht ernst. wir wissen doch alle, das bild nur propaganda und lügen verbreitet .


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> Flugzeugabsturz: Terrorakt oder versehentlicher Abschuss? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> wäre also nicht das erste mal


 
naja steht doch im artikel drin das es die Ukr. armee nicht gewesen sein kann.
oder hab ich mich verlesen ?


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

das war einer der ersten artikel. heute weiss man, das besoffene soldaten der ukrainischen marine dafür verantwortlich waren. mein fehler, hätte nicht ungesehen den erstbesten von google ausgespuckten link nehmen sollen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Juli 2014)

Da steht nur das es unwahrscheinich/unmöglich ist, dass bei dem Ukrainischen-Raketentest das Flugzeug ausvershen abgeschossen wurde.  Das schließt niemanden/nichts aus.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

dann google doch mal selber, ansonsten eben wikipedia.



> Am 4. Oktober 2001 wurde eine Tupolew-154, unterwegs von Tel Aviv nach Nowosibirsk, versehentlich von einer Rakete der ukrainischen Marine abgeschossen. An Bord der Maschine waren 65 Passagiere sowie zwölf Besatzungsmitglieder. Anfangs vermuteten staatliche Stellen einen Terrorakt, später wurde der Fehlschuss einer SA-5 Gammon Boden-Luft-Rakete bei einem Militärmanöver bestätigt.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2014)

jup hab selber nochmal gesucht so wie es aussieht war es eine Flugabwehr rakete der ukr. armee, wobei das hier auch nicht weiter das thema sein sollte.

am besten sollten wir erstmal warten bis es neuere informationen zu dem jetzigen unglück gibt alles andere sind ja doch nur spekulation.


----------



## debalz (18. Juli 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> am besten sollten wir erstmal warten bis es neuere informationen zu dem jetzigen unglück gibt alles andere sind ja doch nur spekulation.



wieso, dieser Thread besteht doch im Wesentlichen aus Spekulationen, hanebüchenen Behauptungen und Schuldzuweisungen sowie unerträglichen Pseudoinformationsquellen von Leuten die ihre Bildung hauptsächlich aus Youtube und www-Verschwörungsseiten beziehen.


----------



## Trieb01 (18. Juli 2014)

Ukraine - Russland
Israel - Gaza
Terrorgruppe Isis

Und die Welt schaut halt mal wieder zu


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Juli 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> wieso, dieser Thread besteht doch im Wesentlichen aus Spekulationen, hanebüchenen Behauptungen und Schuldzuweisungen sowie unerträglichen Pseudoinformationsquellen von Leuten die ihre Bildung hauptsächlich aus Youtube und www-Verschwörungsseiten beziehen.


 
Ich hab hier jetzt nich alles gelesen, aber was ist denn grundsätzlich daran falsch,  Bildung/Informationen auch von youtube und wie du es nennst "www-Verschwörungsseiten" zu beziehen?
Aus den öffentlichen Medien gibt es immer nur eine Meinung, ganz zu schweigen von fehlender Neutralität.
Und nur weil deine "www-Verschwörungsseiten" eine andere Meinung haben als die öffentliche Medien Meinung sind es gleich Verschwörungsseiten? Das ist schon fast genauso nervig wie die Nazi-Keule.

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Story und ich höre mir gerne beide an und bilde mir daraus dann meine eigene. Dazu kann ich sagen, dass dann beide Berichte recht einseitig sind.
Für die öffentlichen Medien ist dann z.B. Person A Schuld. Für andere ist dann nur B schuld. Und die Wahrheit liegt dann irgendwo in der Mitte


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Juli 2014)

Genau darum gehts eben, das immer von einem extrem ins andere gegangen wird - es gibt einige "verschwörer & ihre Seiten" die eine journalistische qualität aufweisen von der Mainstream Medien aufgrund des Drucks unter dem sie stehen nur träumen können und genauso gibts auch nen Haufen schund... und oh wait, das kennen wir doch irgendwoher - selbst die heiligen Mainstream Medien haben ihre "Schundflecke" wie Bild oder Internationale Gazetten. Und schaut euch doch mal die Welt an, das Bild das euch "offiziell" dargeboten wird hat doch in vielen Fällen mit der Realität kaum mehr was gemein. Und hört einfach mal auf alles auf die schnelle zu bewerten, die Welt und das Leben an sich ist viel zu komplex als eure Schwarz/Weiß wertungen. Und vor allem haltet euch nicht immer für die Ausnahme der Geschichte, solange es das Informationsmonopol gab wurde es missbraucht und die jeweilige Generation konnte sich nie den umfang der verarschung, die mit ihr getrieben wurde, auch nur ansatzweise ahnen...wir sind da keine ausnahme... Alle die, die offiziellen Fassungen bis aufs Blut verteidigen, sollten mal an den 10. September 2001 zurückdenken - bis dahin durfte man noch kritische Fragen stellen, ohne sich wie ein scheiss Staatsfeind zu fühlen und bei einer kritischen haltung direkt lächerlich gemacht zu werden...
Das paradoxe ist, das man mit Logik gerade bei den "Pseudorealisten & "Anti"verschwörern" kein stück weiterkommt - weil sie sich nur innerhalb ihres Radius bewegen von dem sie sich selbst keine abweichung vorstellen können.


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich denke man sollte bei solchen Sachen einfach mal ein wenig logisch nachdenken. 

Wer zieht einen Vorteil durch so einen Vorfall und wieso geht quer durch unsere Medien das (ich nenne es jetzt einfach netterweise so) Gerücht, dass die "Seperatisten" oder sogar die Russen dafür verantwortlich sind?
Ich lese nirgends, dass es die Ukraine gewesen sein könnte und mit lesen meine ich nicht irgendwelche Bemerkungen am Rande sondern so einen schönen Satz, wie der diverser Medien wo die Schuld den Seperatisten zugeschoben wird.

Also Fakt ist, die Ukraine mit den USA/NATO als Verbündeten würde stark durch einen solchen Vorfall profitieren, weil der Westen sich deutlich auf die Seite der Ukraine stellen müsste. Somit könnte die NATO Truppen in die Ukraine schicken. Schicken ist aber noch gut formuliert, denn sie parken sowieso schon dort bzw. an der Grenze (obwohl man zu Russland sagt, dass sie damit bewusst provozieren und alles abziehen sollen?).

Es ist auch Fakt, dass Amerikanische Militärberater in der Ukraine tätig sind und seit dem geht es für Kiew auch wieder aufwärts im Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung.

Man sollte eine "False Flag Operation" nicht ausschließen, diese gab es bereits früher (komischerweise von den Amis) und könnte auch jetzt wieder durchgeführt worden sein. Von wem ist eben nur die Frage...

Wenn man jetzt aber die Geopolitik der USA betrachtet, kann man nur einen Schluss ziehen:

Die USA, ob direkt oder indirekt an diesem Vorfall beteiligt, will das die Lage in der Ukraine eskaliert, somit können Truppen einmarschieren und Russland weiter eingekreist werden.


Ich traue unseren Mainstreammedien nicht über den Weg, denn selbst wenn es auf der Hand läge das es Kiew war (mit voller Absicht) würde es niemals so in der Zeitung stehen.

Wenn ihr dieses Video anschaut und darüber etwas nachdenkt, versteht ihr was ich meine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QwLovy5DHt0



Wo wir schon bei komischen Theorien sind...ich war mal kreativ und habe mir was überlegt 


Der Flug MH370 (der ja verschwunden ist) und der abgeschossene Flug MH17, sind der selbe Flugzeugtyp, und zwar eine Boeing 777. Ich denke es könnte gut möglich sein, dass der Flug MH370 enführt, auf den Amerikanischen Luftwaffenstützpunkt Diego Garcia gelandet wurde und dort eine neue Nummer bekommen hat. Dann hat man das Flugzeug als Flug MH17 über die Ukraine geflogen um es abzuschießen bzw. abstürtzen zu lassen, damit man den bösen Seperatisten oder dem pösen Russen die Schuld geben kann.

Um meine Theorie zu untermauern habe ich noch ein paar Zahlenspiele: Die Boeing 777 (Flug MH17) wurde am 17.7 um 17 Uhr abgeschossen. Zufälle gibts...(bestimmt wieder die Illuminaten ).


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

Jaja ne ist klar die Seperatisten haben Buk Boden Luft Systeme in Besitz und schießen damit alles ohne Kennung ab. Wie bescheuert wären die eigentlich. Also wenns nen kompaktes Boden Luft System gewesen wäre wie ein FIM-92 Stinger oder ein russisches Pendant, wo irgendjemand nen zuckenden Finger hatte und nicht in der Befehlskette steht wie im Irak Afghanistan etc - wo Hubschrauber mit runtergeholt werden - Ajo das lass ich mir einreden. Idioten gibts immer wieder.  Leider reichen solche System eben nicht in die Höhe. Ergo wars ein richtiges Boden Luft System wie das schon ausgeguckte Buk.

Aber das ist kein "einfaches" 1Mann Boden-Luft-Raketen Abwehr System, sondern da brauchst ausgebildete Manschaften zur Bedienung - ergo egal wer verantwortlich ist hat eine Ausbildung und Einweisung gehabt auf dem System. Und keiner der beim Militär gedient hat schießt aus Verdacht auf unaufgeklärte Ziele. Das ist mit Verlaub gesagt *****los und entspricht keiner militärischen Praxis. Das ist so absurd, dass man dem geneigten Nachrichtenkonsumenten verkaufen will, irgendjemand schießt Zivilmaschienen ab, weil alles was ohne Kennung von Transponder im Luftraum rumschwirrt schon perse zum Feind zählt. 

Ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren, aber da ist mittlerweile in den Gebieten eine Organisationsstruktur mit militärischem Hintergrund - da läufts Nichts ungeordnet ab, sonst wäre das Gebiet eben schon zurück erobert aus Kiew. Immo sind Befehlsstrukturen hinterlegt. Und wo Befehlsketten sind, sind keine Einzelentscheidungen da. Das ist keine deutsche militärische Ausbildung, wo der Verantwortliche in Eigenverantwortungen entscheiden kann - die Ausbildung dort ist auf Befehlsempfang/ausgabe ausgelgt - wer sich nicht dran hält, ist "raus". 

Das einzige was interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, warum sich immer öfterer Transponder Ausfälle mehren - mitunter bei Boing Flugzeugen. Und wo da der Ursprung für liegt, wäre schon mal eine Spur die zum Verursacher der katastrophalen Ereignisse führt.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

selbst das zdf berichtet, das die maschine 60 km östlich von donezk runtergekommen ist. so weit reicht selbst die buk nicht, denn laut ukrainischer siegesrhetorik sind die separatisten in donezk eingeschlossen.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2014)

Und warum haben die Separatisten heute ihre buk nach Russland verfrachtet, mit einer fehlenden Rakete?
Der 60 km Radius um donezk ist ebenfalls zu erklären, oder denkst du ein Flugzeug das mit über 900km/h unterwegs ist fällt runter wie ein Stein?
Ganz davon abgesehen das der Verbrecher strelkow den Abschuss bei vkontakte(russische onlineplattform) gefeiert hat, dumm nur das er offensichtlich auf das falsche Flugzeug geschossen hat. Schade das er zu feige ist den Fehler zuzugeben. Da hilfts auch nicht den Eintrag wieder zu löschen, das Internet vergisst nie!


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und warum haben die Separatisten heute ihre buk nach Russland verfrachtet, mit einer fehlenden Rakete?
> Der 60 km Radius um donezk ist ebenfalls zu erklären, oder denkst du ein Flugzeug das mit über 900km/h unterwegs ist fällt runter wie ein Stein?
> Ganz davon abgesehen das der Verbrecher strelkow den Abschuss bei vkontakte(russische onlineplattform) gefeiert hat, dumm nur das er offensichtlich auf das falsche Flugzeug geschossen hat. Schade das er zu feige ist den Fehler zuzugeben. Da hilfts auch nicht den Eintrag wieder zu löschen, das Internet vergisst nie!


Woher kommt den die Info. Bist du beim Abschirmdienst des SBU? Bist du ein OSZE Beobachter, der in der Ukraine die Waffensysteme kontrolliert. Oder ist das aus den Medien aufgeschnappt. Denn so wie die Verlautbarung die du hier geschrieben hast wahr ist, wäre im gleichen zug diese Meldung wahr. Ukrainischer Generalstaatsanwalt: Volkswehr hat keine Buk-Raketensysteme erbeutet | Politik | RIA Novosti - So also was stimmt nun, den der Behauptung die du hier gerade gepostet hast, steht ja diese Meldung Diametral gegenüber. Wo sind die Quellen die das von dir Geschriebene belegen?


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Juli 2014)

Was noch interessant ist, ist dass das vermeintliche Gespräch zwischen einem Separatisten und einem russischen General, das von der Ukraine aufgezeichnet wurde, einen Tag davor entstanden ist.
Wer auch immer das Video gemacht hat, wusste, dass Flugzeug abgeschossen werden würde!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28MrASx-RiM


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und warum haben die Separatisten heute ihre buk nach Russland verfrachtet, mit einer fehlenden Rakete?
> Der 60 km Radius um donezk ist ebenfalls zu erklären, oder denkst du ein Flugzeug das mit über 900km/h unterwegs ist fällt runter wie ein Stein?
> Ganz davon abgesehen das der Verbrecher strelkow den Abschuss bei vkontakte(russische onlineplattform) gefeiert hat, dumm nur das er offensichtlich auf das falsche Flugzeug geschossen hat. Schade das er zu feige ist den Fehler zuzugeben. Da hilfts auch nicht den Eintrag wieder zu löschen, das Internet vergisst nie!


 

Erkläre mir bitte wie sie dieses BUK System nach Russland schaffen sollen. Denkst du wirklich sie dürfen an der Grenze einfach so passieren, wenn Russland genau weiß das sie das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben? Etwas unlogisch finde ich...ganz abgesehen davon das du nicht einmal Quellen vorlegen kannst.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was noch interessant ist, ist dass das  vermeintliche Gespräch zwischen einem Separatisten und einem russischen  General, das von der Ukraine aufgezeichnet wurde, einen Tag davor  entstanden ist.
> Wer auch immer das Video gemacht hat, wusste, dass Flugzeug abgeschossen werden würde!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28MrASx-RiM


 

Und da wären wir wieder bei der Theorie: Kiew - USA - NATO....


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2014)

Das mit der buk finde ich gerade nicht mehr, denke aber es War Reuters. Es ist ein Video mit einem Laster der das System abtransportiert.
Den Facebook Eintrag des Spinners in dem er den Abschuss feiert findet man unter anderem bei bild als Screenshot, und lief vorhin bei phoenix und ntv.

http://m.bild.de/politik/ausland/uk...ContextId=17410084,variante=S.bildMobile.html


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Juli 2014)

Alle diese Medien sind natürlich höchst seriös und neutral stimmts? 

Ich wette die haben zugeschaut als man den Laster mit dem BUK System über die Grenze gebracht hat, dann haben sie eine Flasche Wodka mit den Grenzwächtern geleert und haben den Artikel darüber verfasst.


Tut mir Leid aber so etwas kann ich nicht Ernst nehmen. Nur weil etwas in den Mainstream Medien gesagt wird, muss es noch lange nicht stimmen.

Denk einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nach wer von was profitiert, was das für Folgen hat wenn dies und jenes zusammenkommt. Es liegt eigentlich auf der Hand wer die Strippen zieht.
Wie damals bei 9/11 wusste man natürlich sofort wer es war, über all in den Medien sind die Schuldigen. Denkst du wirklich es ist alles so einfach?

Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten Posts auf Twitter und Facebook zu manipulieren, ich weiß nicht ob es der Fall ist, doch unmöglich ist es nicht. Videos kann man fälschen und Beweise offensichtlich falsch zu Ordnen damit die Masse von alleine die angeblich richtige Lösung findet.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

@Ramons ganz deiner Meinung

@Topic Ich könnte wette das waren Amis. Wir können doch WTC ? Da sind mehr Menschen gestorben - also - wäre ja nix neues von den Amis -- außerdem ist das nur halb so schlimm -- an Board waren keine Amerikaner.


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Juli 2014)

Oh und da haben wir den lieben Barack. 

Er kritisiert Russland, weil sie angeblich die Seperatisten mit Waffe und Ausbildung versorgen. Komisch, ich dachte sowas ist normal Job der Amis? 

Quelle: Obama kritisiert Russland scharf - news.ORF.at

Bei sind manche Medien zwar nicht so schlimm wie die Bild, aber nur weil man ein paar Wörter umstellt macht einen das nicht besser.


----------



## acc (18. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und warum haben die Separatisten heute ihre buk nach Russland verfrachtet, mit einer fehlenden Rakete?



das kannst du handfest beweisen? ich glaube kaum 



> Der 60 km Radius um donezk ist ebenfalls zu erklären, oder denkst du ein Flugzeug das mit über 900km/h unterwegs ist fällt runter wie ein Stein?



nein, aber die maschine fliegt bei einem abschuss keine 60 km mehr.



> Ganz davon abgesehen das der Verbrecher strelkow den Abschuss bei vkontakte(russische onlineplattform) gefeiert hat, dumm nur das er offensichtlich auf das falsche Flugzeug geschossen hat. Schade das er zu feige ist den Fehler zuzugeben. Da hilfts auch nicht den Eintrag wieder zu löschen, das Internet vergisst nie!


 
dumm nur, das jeder verbrecher in der kiewer regierung  derartige accounts unterhalten kann. von den möglichkeiten westlicher geheimdienste, da irgendetwas zu faken, reden wir erst gar nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man vorerst die Verschwörungstheorien lassen bis sich der Nebel etwas lichtet


----------



## IluBabe (18. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das mit der buk finde ich gerade nicht mehr, denke aber es War Reuters. Es ist ein Video mit einem Laster der das System abtransportiert.
> Den Facebook Eintrag des Spinners in dem er den Abschuss feiert findet man unter anderem bei bild als Screenshot, und lief vorhin bei phoenix und ntv.
> 
> Abgeschossener Flug MH17: Gab dieser Russen-Oberst den Befehl? - International - Bild.de


Ich lese Reuters, Phoenix, ntv und bild.de - Hui Ui Ui.  Für mich so vertrauenswürdig wie die Pravda oder Russia Today.

@Dr Bakterius da wird sich ncihts mehr lichten, das wird höchsten noch düsterer. Evtl in der 3ten oder 4ten Historiker Generation wirds dazu evtl eine Doktorabeit geben die ein paar Leute lesen und dat wars. Vielleicht ist es dann noch einmal später ein Buch wie "Die Schlafwandler: Wie Europa in den Xten Weltkrieg zog" das geschrieben wird. har har.

Interessant für jeden der Englisch kann: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrvFlxDORMA


----------



## MidwayCV41 (19. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man vorerst die Verschwörungstheorien lassen bis sich der Nebel etwas lichtet



Richtig. Es hat schon in der Vergangenheit bei sovielen Flugzeugunglücken die wildesten Spekulationen gegeben. Man erinnere sich an 1996 beim TWA Jumbo: Es war eine Bombe oder wurde durch die USN ausversehen abgeschossen. Das Ergebniss war dann ein anderes. Selbiges bei der Swiss Air 1998, auch hier haben die Medien Wochenlang spekuliert, dass sie abgeschossen worden ist. Auch hier war das Ergebniss letztendlich ein ganz anderes.

Direkt nach so einem Absturz gibt es nie Fakten sondern erstmal nur Spekulationen und hirnverbrannte Verschwörungstheorien.  Und ich nenne es bewusst Absturz da es immer noch keinen Beweis dafür gibt dass das Flugzeug wirklich abgeschossen worden ist. Einzig die Medien verbreiten diesen Quatsch um Quote zu machen. Erst wenn *richtige* Experten das Wrack untersucht haben hat man genauere Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Ramons01 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich stelle mir sowieso die Frage, wieso die Absturzstelle so aussieht wie bei jedem anderen Crash auch. Die Rakete müsste doch dank Wärmesucher auf die Triebwerke gezielt haben, d.h. die Triebwerke dürften nicht mehr so schön vorhanden sein wie auf den Bildern.

Die Flügel sind auch noch relativ gut erhalten...


Wäre es nicht logischer das, dass Flugzeug durch so eine große Rakete Konfetti geworden ist durch die Explosion in der Luft?


@Midway: Ich würde auch gerne sagen, dass dieses Flugeug abgestürtzt ist und einfach alle den Seperatisten die Schuld geben wollen. Aber wie sagt man so schön: Zufälle gibts, die gibts nicht. Ob es jetzt tatsächlich abgeschossen wurde oder nicht spielt vielleicht am Ende gar keine Rolle, sondern eher die Tatsache wer die Finger im Spiel hatte und das hat jetzt nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun. Ich bezweifle einfach stark, dass eine Passagiermaschine nur zufällig genau in diesem Gebiet abgestürtzt sein soll und dann gewisse Parteien einfach nur zufällig so viele Vorteile daraus ziehen würden, dass ein 3. Weltkrieg möglich wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn es eine Buk war; die sind nicht wärmesuchend, sondern radargelenkt.


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir sowieso die Frage, wieso die Absturzstelle so aussieht wie bei jedem anderen Crash auch. Die Rakete müsste doch dank Wärmesucher auf die Triebwerke gezielt haben, d.h. die Triebwerke dürften nicht mehr so schön vorhanden sein wie auf den Bildern.


 
kommt drauf an wo die rakete explodiert ist, ideal ist eine explosion in der flugbahn vor dem flugzeug. bei so einen grossen flugzeug bekommt dann der bug den grossteil ab, der rest bleibt relativ unversehrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Unter den Teppich gekehrt bekommt man es nicht mehr dafür ist der Haufen zu groß.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir sowieso die Frage, wieso die Absturzstelle so aussieht wie bei jedem anderen Crash auch. Die Rakete müsste doch dank Wärmesucher auf die Triebwerke gezielt haben, d.h. die Triebwerke dürften nicht mehr so schön vorhanden sein wie auf den Bildern.
> 
> Die Flügel sind auch noch relativ gut erhalten...
> 
> ...


 
Solche Raketen treffen ohnehin nie auf ihr Ziel, sondern detonieren in einigen Metern Abstand. Und selbst die 70 Kilo HE-Sprengstoff sind nicht dazu in der Lage, eine Verkehrsmaschine wie die Boeing 777 in eine Million Teile zu zersprengen. Idealer Weise würde eine solche Rakete unterhalb des Flugzeuges detonieren, so dass es von der Druckwelle einfach auseinander gerissen wird. Da blieben dann auch recht große Stücke übrig, wie z.B. Teile der Triebwerke oder der Tragflächen. 

@Topic: Inzwischen gehen die meisten Medien ja davon aus, dass die Seperatisten hinter dem Anschlag stecken und dass sie von den Russen unterstützt wurden. Bei der Bild ist sogar von Gesprächsmitschnitten die Rede. 
Allerdings frage ich mich auch, wer überhaupt etwas davon hätte, ein Verkehrsflugzeug mit knapp 300 Menschen an Board abzuschießen. Weder die Ukraine, noch die Seperatisten können daraus einen Vorteil ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Gerade den Seperatisten muss doch sehr daran gelegen sein, solche Situationen zu vermeiden. 

Und bei all den Geheimdienstaktivitäten, die in den letzten Monaten ans Tageslicht kamen, frage ich mich doch, ob da nicht eine ganz andere Großmacht ihre Finger im Spiel hatte. 

Zugegeben: Das klingt sehr verrückt und sehr weit hergeholt. Aber derzeit halte ich fast alles für möglich.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2014)

@klink

Es besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit, dass der Abschuss ungewollt war....
Mal davon ab ist der Abschuss nicht das Schlechteste was den Separatisten passieren konnte, die letzen Wochen haben sie massiv an Boden verloren. Wenn jetzt eine internationale Untersuchung + eventueller Einsatz von Blauhelmen bevorsteht, hätten sie in jedem Falle Zeit gewonnen, immerhin wird es zumindest in der Zeit Feuerpause geben.


----------



## Ramons01 (19. Juli 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Solche Raketen treffen ohnehin nie auf ihr Ziel, sondern detonieren in einigen Metern Abstand. Und selbst die 70 Kilo HE-Sprengstoff sind nicht dazu in der Lage, eine Verkehrsmaschine wie die Boeing 777 in eine Million Teile zu zersprengen. Idealer Weise würde eine solche Rakete unterhalb des Flugzeuges detonieren, so dass es von der Druckwelle einfach auseinander gerissen wird. Da blieben dann auch recht große Stücke übrig, wie z.B. Teile der Triebwerke oder der Tragflächen.
> 
> @Topic: Inzwischen gehen die meisten Medien ja davon aus, dass die Seperatisten hinter dem Anschlag stecken und dass sie von den Russen unterstützt wurden. Bei der Bild ist sogar von Gesprächsmitschnitten die Rede.
> Allerdings frage ich mich auch, wer überhaupt etwas davon hätte, ein Verkehrsflugzeug mit knapp 300 Menschen an Board abzuschießen. Weder die Ukraine, noch die Seperatisten können daraus einen Vorteil ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Gerade den Seperatisten muss doch sehr daran gelegen sein, solche Situationen zu vermeiden.
> ...



Gut, ich bin kein Raketentechniker. Schön, dass wir jetzt eins ausgeräumt haben. 


Ach ja diese Mitschnitte, sehr interessant was man alles basteln kann wenn man ein wenig rumschneidet. Im Grunde genommen sagen sie nur, dass etwas abgeschossen wurde. Dabei kann es sich um die An-26 vom 14. Juli oder um die Su-25 vom 16. Juli  handeln, Transporter und Kampfjet welche die Separatisten abgeschossen  haben. Früher aufgenommen wahrscheinlich,aber als YouTube Video veröffentlicht? Finde ich jetzt nicht sehr aussagekräftig...

Du fragst dich wer etwas davon hat? Meistens die Seite, die den Finger ganz schnell benutzt um auf andere zu zeigen. Wenn Kiew damit durchkommt, könnte es soweit gehen das die NATO Truppen in der Ukraine haben "darf". Darf darum, weil schon welche dort sind, aber keine Angst...die üben dort nur. 

Im Grunde genommen ist Barack Obama und seine Kumpels von der NATO, auch nur eine Figur auf einem Schachbrett von mächtigeren Leuten. Leuten denen es egal sein kann wer gerade Präsident der USA ist oder denen egal ist ob Mutti Merkel nochmal Kanzlerin wird.
Diese Leute haben ein Interesse daran, dass es Konflikte gibt auf der Welt und das ihre Marionette die einzige Macht ist die etwas zu sagen hat.

Oberst Klink, dass ist weder verrückt noch weit hergeholt.  Man muss nur endlich einen Zussamenhand zwischen verschiedenen Themen sehen.
​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

Lt Augenzeugen sollen ja Menschen aus den Wolken gefallen sein, von daher wird die Maschine einen direkten Treffer abbekommen haben. Nur werden die in den Trümmern Bruchstücke finden die nicht zur Maschine gehören?


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

Bedarf eigentlich keines Kommentars, das Spiel geht einfach in die nächste Phase.
Nach Flugzeugabsturz : CDU schließt Bundeswehr-Einsatz in Ukraine nicht aus - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Bedarf eigentlich keines Kommentars, das Spiel geht einfach in die nächste Phase.
> Nach Flugzeugabsturz : CDU schließt Bundeswehr-Einsatz in Ukraine nicht aus - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT




doch es bedarf eines Kommentars: Hast du den Artikel gelesen oder nur die Überschrift??? 

(von Sinn oder Unsinn des Inhalts mal abgesehen)

 edit:

 "Allerdings frage ich mich auch, wer überhaupt etwas davon hätte, ein Verkehrsflugzeug mit knapp 300 Menschen an Board abzuschießen. Weder die Ukraine, noch die Seperatisten können daraus einen Vorteil ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Gerade den Seperatisten muss doch sehr daran gelegen sein, solche Situationen zu vermeiden."

 Ich hoffe, dass niemand etwas davon hat und wenn ja wäre es einfach mal unglaublich menschenverachtend. Egal wer es abgeschossen hat, wenn es denn so war, bestätigt mich das wieder einmal mehr > Affen mit Waffen (machen Fehler und ballern dabei auch Unschuldige/Unbeteiligte ab)


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

Zitat: "Vom Sinn oder Unsinn des Inhalts mal abgesehen"

Genau darum gehts ja, die Rhetorik öffnet sich von Bundestagsseite immer weiter richtung eines Einsatzes (denen muss ja auch klar sein das ein Blauhelm einsatz in der Lage mehr oder weniger zwecklos ist), es geht mmn einfach eben darum die Rhetorik immer mehr richtung Kriegseinsätze zu bürsten, wie es schon der Bundesgaukler vor ein paar Wochen begonnen hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Zitat: "Vom Sinn oder Unsinn des Inhalts mal abgesehen"
> 
> Genau darum gehts ja, die Rhetorik öffnet sich von Bundestagsseite immer weiter richtung eines Einsatzes (denen muss ja auch klar sein das ein Blauhelm einsatz in der Lage mehr oder weniger zwecklos ist), es geht mmn einfach eben darum die Rhetorik immer mehr richtung Kriegseinsätze zu bürsten, wie es schon der Bundesgaukler vor ein paar Wochen begonnen hat.



Und die Russen bzw. die prorussischen Seperatisten benutzen keine "Rhetorik" mitsamt den Konsequenzen die du schilderst?? Ich bitte dich, wenn hier schon immer auf Objektivität wert gelegt wird...dann bitte auch von allen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

> "Allerdings frage ich mich auch, wer überhaupt etwas davon hätte, ein Verkehrsflugzeug mit knapp 300 Menschen an Board abzuschießen. Weder die Ukraine, noch die Seperatisten können daraus einen Vorteil ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Gerade den Seperatisten muss doch sehr daran gelegen sein, solche Situationen zu vermeiden."


 Wenn man es dem Kriegsgegner glaubhaft anlasten kann wäre es ein schmutziger Vorteil


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man es dem Kriegsgegner glaubhaft anlasten kann wäre es ein schmutziger Vorteil


 
 ja, leider, leider...wäre ja nicht das erste Mal in der menschlichen Geschichte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

Darum schrieb ich ja vor einigen Seiten das man mit solchen Aktionen schon Weltkriege angezettelt hat


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Und die Russen bzw. die prorussischen Seperatisten benutzen keine "Rhetorik" mitsamt den Konsequenzen die du schilderst?? Ich bitte dich, wenn hier schon immer auf Objektivität wert gelegt wird...dann bitte auch von allen



Es ging bei meinem Satz um unsere Innerpolitische Rhetorik, nicht die einer dritten "Seite".


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Genau darum gehts ja, die Rhetorik öffnet sich von Bundestagsseite immer weiter richtung eines Einsatzes (denen muss ja auch klar sein das ein Blauhelm einsatz in der Lage mehr oder weniger zwecklos ist),


 Ja, in Richtung eines UN-Blauhelmeinsatzes und die wurden schon und werden in Gegenden, Staaten und Gebiete geschickt, wo es schlimmer zuging bzw. zugeht als derzeit in der Ukraine - z.B. Mali und Südsudan. Also nichts von wegen Bundeswehreinsatz um die Ukraine zum deutschen Protektorat zu machen oder die deutsche Bevölkerung auf Kriegskurs zu trimmen.


Wen schon immer mal interessiert hat, wie man von Seiten der amerikanischen Neocons über die jüngsten Ereignisse denkt:*** Bolton: Obama Foreign Policy Makes Russian Aggression[/URL]


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

Es geht dabei nicht um "schlimm" sondern um die komplexe Lage in der ein Blauhelm Einsatz einfach nichts bringen würde.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2014)

MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Spekulationen und hirnverbrannte Verschwörungstheorien


 
Und in diesem Thread ist jede davon, egal wie bescheuert und / oder geschmacklos sie auch sein mag, nachzulesen und wird von einem harten Kern auch fleissig bejubelt und weiter ausgeschmueckt. Wenn ich nur "WTC" lese, drehen sich mir Organe um von denen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich sie ueberhaupt habe   ...


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wer zieht einen Vorteil durch so einen Vorfall(...)


 
In diesem Thread? Die Bekloppten und Amerikahasser. Weil die sich jetzt grunzend vor Freude im Ausbrueten von Schwachsinnigkeiten ueberbieten koennen (siehe Deine eigene Theorie am Ende des Postings, aus dem dieses Zitat stammt). Was macht es schon, dass man dabei auf ein paar Hundert Leichen herumtrampelt.


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Und in diesem Thread ist jede davon, egal wie bescheuert und / oder geschmacklos sie auch sein mag, nachzulesen und wird von einem harten Kern auch fleissig bejubelt und weiter ausgeschmueckt. Wenn ich nur "WTC" lese, drehen sich mir Organe um von denen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich sie ueberhaupt habe   ...



Jo verrückt wenn man sich fragt wie ein Wolkenkratzer einstürzen kann der 226 Meter hoch ist und das ohne Einschlag...
Hast schon recht, bloß keine Fragen stellen - da könnte man auf verrückte Antworten kommen...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2014)

Gibt es auch Sanktionen der Russen von denen Deutschland betroffen ist?


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Juli 2014)

Ne noch verrückter, von Russischer Seite gabs keine Sanktionen richtung Deutschland - die Deutschen Sanktionen wiederrum treffen Deutschland wesentlich schlimmer als andersrum, weils hauptsächlich um Erdgas geht, davon will man sich ja jetzt frei machen indem man auf die Glorreiche Idee gekommen ist "Hey lasst ein Säuregemisch in die Erde kippen statt weiterhin Erdgas von Russland zu beziehen" (Fracking) also so oder so wars n blöder schuss ins eigene Knie.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jo verrückt wenn man sich fragt wie ein Wolkenkratzer einstürzen kann der 226 Meter hoch ist und das ohne Einschlag...
> Hast schon recht, bloß keine Fragen stellen - da könnte man auf verrückte Antworten kommen...


Für VT und Wahnvorstellungen rund um den 11. September gibt es einen seperaten Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...1248-geschah-wirklich-am-11-september-26.html
Also: Nur keine Scheu haben und ruyven_macaran eine PN schreiben, was für bahnbrechende Fakten man hat, das 9/11 ja nun doch ein Inside und hat man nicht gesehen Job war, die eine neuerliche Eröffnung des Threads notwendig erscheinen lassen.


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2014)

wahnvorstellung und damit vt ist schon die offizielle theorie zum 11.september.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ne noch verrückter, von Russischer Seite gabs keine Sanktionen richtung Deutschland - die Deutschen Sanktionen wiederrum treffen Deutschland wesentlich schlimmer als andersrum, weils hauptsächlich um Erdgas geht, davon will man sich ja jetzt frei machen indem man auf die Glorreiche Idee gekommen ist "Hey lasst ein Säuregemisch in die Erde kippen statt weiterhin Erdgas von Russland zu beziehen" (Fracking) also so oder so wars n blöder schuss ins eigene Knie.


 
Also wie gedacht, Putin hat nichts gegen Europa.


----------



## acc (19. Juli 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Und die Russen bzw. die prorussischen Seperatisten benutzen keine "Rhetorik" mitsamt den Konsequenzen die du schilderst??


 
wenn du wirklich üble rhetorik hören willst, solltest du mal den clowns in kiew zuhören. das geht schon teilweise ins faschistoide hinein.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2014)

Trieb01 schrieb:


> Ukraine - Russland
> Israel - Gaza
> Terrorgruppe Isis
> 
> Und die Welt schaut halt mal wieder zu



Und wenn die USA eingreifen sollten, dann regen sich auch wieder alle auf.

Wieso be(ver)hindern die Separatisten die Untersuchung der Absturzstelle? Ohne Putin würde es die ganzen blutigen Aufstände ja nicht geben...


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

was wird denn verhindert? osze-beobachter sind wie der name schon sagt, nicht zuim ermitteln, sondern zum beobachten da. dazu muss man nicht auf 1 meter ran an die leute, die die wirkliche arbeit machen. übrigens trägt nicht putin die schuld an den zuständen, sondern die westliche politik. man muss schon bei den überprüfbaren fakten bleiben, sonst steht man ganz schnell wie ein idiot da.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2014)

Natürlich ist der Westen schuld. Und Putin völlig unschuldig an den Zuständen.


----------



## Ramons01 (20. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> In diesem Thread? Die Bekloppten und Amerikahasser. Weil die sich jetzt grunzend vor Freude im Ausbrueten von Schwachsinnigkeiten ueberbieten koennen (siehe Deine eigene Theorie am Ende des Postings, aus dem dieses Zitat stammt). Was macht es schon, dass man dabei auf ein paar Hundert Leichen herumtrampelt.



Wenn du mich schon zitierst, dann bitte richtig und versuch mal den Sinn zu verstehen von dem was man schreibt. Wenn du das machen würdest, dann hättest du erkannt das die MH370 Theorie nicht sehr Ernsthaft geschrieben ist, darum sagte ich ja "Ich bin jetzt mal kreativ".

Ich bin auch kein Amerikahasser, das ist genau so ein dämliches Totschlagargument, wie zu behaupten das alle die gegen den Mainstream reden Nazis sind. Amerika ist ein schönes Land, es gibt viel zu sehen und zu bestaunen. Ich wette die meisten Amerikaner sind nette Menschen mit denen man vernünftig reden kann. Ich bin nur kein Freund der Amerikanischen Regierung, der Finanzelite, der ganzen Banken und Spekulaten die dafür verantwortlich sind wie unsere Welt jetzt ist.

Wieso schließen immer alle von einem Hass auf das ganze Land, nur weil ich dessen Regierung nicht mag? Ich habe ja kein Problem mit dem normalen Amerikaner...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wenn die USA eingreifen sollten, dann regen sich auch wieder alle auf.



Man sollte sich jetzt schon aufregen und das zu Recht. Niemand hat so viele Militärbasen in der ganzen Welt wie die USA und niemand ist für so viel Krieg und Leid verantwortlich. Dank der Politik der USA seit dem 2. Weltkrieg, sind doch erst so viele Länder instabil geworden. Die USA hat Al-Quaida aufgebaut, die USA unterstützt die ISIS und deren Verbündeten in Syrien.

Wieso sollte ich mich nicht aufregen, wenn die US-Politik die Welt zerbombt?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso  be(ver)hindern die Separatisten die Untersuchung der Absturzstelle?  Ohne Putin würde es die ganzen blutigen Aufstände ja nicht  geben...



Wer sagt das die Seperatisten die Untersuchungen behindern? Die selben Medien, die sofort sagen das diese Seperatisten und Russland für das Unglück verantwortlich sind. Keiner hat auch nur ein mal gesagt, dass es der selbe Fall wie bei MH370 sein könnte. Es ist die selbe Airline, der selbe Flugzeugtyp...wieso könnte es kein Defekt oder Fehler des Piloten gewesen sein?

Hast du dich noch nicht gefragt, wieso alle nur in der Möglichkeitsform beerichten? Das machen sie, weil sie keinen einzigen Beweis haben und die Medien wollen das wir selber denken, dass die Seperatisten/Russland an allem Schuld sind. 
Ich denke wenn jemand Beweise verschwinden lässt, dann ist es Kiew.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2014)

Es gibt immer eine Supermacht, die die "Ordnung" aufrecht erhält. Früher war es mal das römische Reich oder das britische Empire. 
Den USA wird vermutlich China folgen. Aber bis dahin vergehen noch ein paar Jahre, und keiner weiß, ob das Riesenreich im Osten den Sprung schafft. Mir ist es aber lieber, wenn die Zügel von den USA in der Hand gehalten werden, als von Putin oder China.


----------



## Ramons01 (20. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer eine Supermacht, die die "Ordnung" aufrecht erhält. Früher war es mal das römische Reich oder das britische Empire.
> Den USA wird vermutlich China folgen. Aber bis dahin vergehen noch ein paar Jahre, und keiner weiß, ob das Riesenreich im Osten den Sprung schafft. Mir ist es aber lieber, wenn die Zügel von den USA in der Hand gehalten werden, als von Putin oder China.


 
Wie? Es braucht eine Supermacht die für Ordnung sorgt? Erzähl das denen, die von dieser Supermacht mit Krieg überzogen wurden. Ich mag die Römer, aber gewisse Ansätze ihrer Politik waren einfach nur dämlich. Das Britische Empire hat die Einwohner der Kolonien mit Füßen getreten, ganz zu schweigen davon das in Australien die Eingeborenen weniger Wert waren als die normalen weißen Menschen.


China ist auch so ein Thema, manche Sachen sind sicher nicht in Ordnung, aber sie haben einen Grundsatz sich nicht in die Angelegenheiten anderer Länder einzumischen. Die spielen garantiert nicht Weltpolizei. 

Es sollte niemand die Zügel halten, ganz einfach weil es keine gibt. Wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert und sollten langsam gebildet genug sein um Probleme anders lösen zu können als mit Krieg und Zerstörung.
Wieso unterstützt du eine Supermacht, die keine Freunde hat und nur die eigenen Interessen durchsetzen will. Wer nicht zu Kreuze kriecht wird mit Krieg überzogen, das Land wird destanilisiert und man versucht einen Putsch zu machen und komischerweise handeln die nächsten Chefs eines Landes dann immer im Interesse der USA.

Niemand der auch nur einen Funken Moral und Anstand hat, kann das treiben der USA gut heißen. Oder findest du es toll das sie Foltergefängnisse betreiben und zivilisten mit Drohnen töten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer eine Supermacht, die die "Ordnung" aufrecht erhält. Früher war es mal das römische Reich oder das britische Empire.
> Den USA wird vermutlich China folgen. Aber bis dahin vergehen noch ein paar Jahre, und keiner weiß, ob das Riesenreich im Osten den Sprung schafft. Mir ist es aber lieber, wenn die Zügel von den USA in der Hand gehalten werden, als von Putin oder China.


 
Ja mir auch. Ich finde das Konzentrationslager auf Guantanamo voll dufte, den Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak sowieso, die Exekutionen durch die Drohnen in fremden Ländern (vornehmlich Pakistan und Jemen). Auch die Beschneidung der Bürgerrechte und Menschenrechte, sowie Rechte die einem nach den Genfer Konventionen zustehen (USA Patriots Act, Military Commissions Act und National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2012), sind super. Freiheit wird überbewertet, was zählt ist die Sicherheit.

Na zum Glück hat Obama den Friedennobelpreis bekommen, der ist ja der gute. Man stelle sich vor Putin oder Xi Jinping hätten den bekommen, dass würde den Preis ja moralisch völlig entwerten.


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Westen schuld. Und Putin völlig unschuldig an den Zuständen.


 
aargumente vergessen oder einfach ausgegangen? hat dein führungsoffizier keine geliefert für den fall, das jemand widerspricht?


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> aargumente vergessen oder einfach ausgegangen? hat dein führungsoffizier keine geliefert für den fall, das jemand widerspricht?



Was soll der dämliche Kommentar?
Er hat seine Meinung und du deine, übrigens bin ich auch der Meinung das ohne das Zutun Russlands die gewaltspirale längst beendet wäre. Ich sehe auf allen Bildern immer nur russische Waffen, Soldaten und Kommandeure!
Amerikanische habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was soll der dämliche Kommentar?
> Er hat seine Meinung und du deine, übrigens bin ich auch der Meinung das ohne das Zutun Russlands die gewaltspirale längst beendet wäre. Ich sehe auf allen Bildern immer nur russische Waffen, Soldaten und Kommandeure!
> Amerikanische habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


 
der kommentar ist für jemanden, der ganz bewusst lügt, angemessen. die gewaltspirale läuft ohne zutun von russland ganz prima, wie man sieht. ich hab noch keine russischen soldaten und kommandeure gesehen (entspringen die deiner phantasie oder den propaganda-vorgaben?) und das die waffen sich ähneln, ist aufgrund von 2 tatsachen auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> der kommentar ist für jemanden, der ganz bewusst lügt, angemessen. die gewaltspirale läuft ohne zutun von russland ganz prima, wie man sieht. ich hab noch keine russischen soldaten und kommandeure gesehen (*entspringen die deiner phantasie oder den propaganda-vorgaben?*) und das die waffen sich ähneln, ist aufgrund von 2 tatsachen auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


 
So viel Phantasie kann man gar nicht haben --> Igor Wsewolodowitsch Girkin --> na wer ist das, wo ist er geboren??
Die russen sollen ihre Leute da abziehen und die Grenze dicht machen --> Stacheldraht Richtung Russland!
Und dann kehrt dort auch Ruhe ein.
Und wenn den Ost Urainern ihre Regierung nicht passt, dürfen sie bei der nächsten Wahl anders abstimmen.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Juli 2014)

Eben in den Nachrichten gelesen:
+++Die OSZE (hier in Lugansk) bestätigt, dass die ukrainische Armee hauptsächlich nur zivile Ziele beschießt:
ÐŸÑ€ÐµÐ´ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒ ÐžÐ‘Ð¡Ð•: Ð‘Ð¾Ð¼Ð±ÑÑ‚ Ð¸ÑÐºÐ»ÑŽÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ñ†ÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼ - YouTube
+++Der Widerstand ist bereit, ihr Startfahrzeug des Systems BUK der internationalen Untersuchungskommission für eine Analyse zur Verfügung zu stellen.
+++Lugansk ist unter Kontrolle des Widerstandes. Ab sofort wird nur der öffentliche Verkehr erlaubt. Kolomojskijs Trupps sind u.a. dafür bekannt, aus vorbeifahrenden Autos auf Menschenmengen, Geschäfte und Häuser zu schießen. Die Stadt wird von patrouillierenden Autos der Miliz überwacht. Die Miliz ist auf der Seite des Widerstandes.



aloha84 schrieb:


> So viel Phantasie kann man gar nicht haben --> Igor Wsewolodowitsch Girkin --> na wer ist das, wo ist er geboren??
> Die russen sollen ihre Leute da abziehen und die Grenze dicht machen --> Stacheldraht Richtung Russland!
> Und dann kehrt dort auch Ruhe ein.
> Und wenn den Ost Urainern ihre Regierung nicht passt, dürfen sie bei der nächsten Wahl anders abstimmen.



1. Laut ukr. Geheimdienst...das sagt schon alles.
2. Russland hat keine Truppen dahin geschickt. Es sind ganz normale Menschen wie du und ich. Wenn du dir wenigstens ab und zu die Youtube Videos ansehen würdest, dann wüsstest du das. 
Hätte Russland seine Soldaten dahin geschickt, wäre der ganze Zirkus in ein paar Wochen rum 
3. Genau, wenn in Deutschland ein zweiter Hitlerputsch erfolgt, lass ich auch erst mal alles ablaufen und warte bis die nächsten Wahlen kommen...


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So viel Phantasie kann man gar nicht haben --> Igor Wsewolodowitsch Girkin --> na wer ist das, wo ist er geboren??
> Die russen sollen ihre Leute da abziehen und die Grenze dicht machen --> Stacheldraht Richtung Russland!
> Und dann kehrt dort auch Ruhe ein.
> Und wenn den Ost Urainern ihre Regierung nicht passt, dürfen sie bei der nächsten Wahl anders abstimmen.


 
ja der sbu ist wirklich eine wahrhaft glaubhafte quelle. erstmal sollen die kiewer clowns ihre truppen abziehen, dann kehrt auch ruhe ein. nicht vergessen, wer die gewalt angezettelt hat. tip: die russen und separatisten waren es nicht. die kiewer regierung wurde übrigens schon mit den unabhängigkeitsreferendum abgewählt, das ist also nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> ja der sbu ist wirklich eine wahrhaft glaubhafte quelle.* erstmal sollen die kiewer clowns ihre truppen abziehen*, dann kehrt auch ruhe ein. nicht vergessen, wer die gewalt angezettelt hat. tip: die russen und separatisten waren es nicht. die kiewer regierung wurde übrigens schon mit den unabhängigkeitsreferendum abgewählt, das ist also nicht mehr nötig.


 
Dir ist aber bewusst dass das besetzte Gebiet *Teil der Ukraine* ist?!
Die Clowns sind die Separatisten und russischen Terroristen, und nicht die ukrainische Armee die ihr eigenes Land verteidigen!


----------



## Putinversteher (20. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Clowns sind die Separatisten und russischen Terroristen, und nicht die ukrainische Armee die ihr eigenes Land verteidigen!



Ihr eigenes Land verteidigen ? Ernsthaft ? Das ist deine Wahrnehmung ? Gegen wen "verteidigen" sie sich denn ? Gegen ihr eigenes Volk, das nicht bereit ist wie die Faschos abzuhausen, die sich aufgrund des Putsches wieder sehr viel stärker zu Russland zugehörig fühlen (was ein wunder wenn die andere Seite so freidreht wie es eben die ukrainische Regierung tut) Vor allem was für eine Verteidigung ? Es wird jeder platt gemacht der nach dem Chaotischen Putsch nicht mitspielen möchte. Versetzt euch doch 1x in die Lage der Leute dort und was wirklich passiert statt einfach irgend ein Nato gewäsch zu übernehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2014)

Kausalität. Aktion>Reaktion.

Wäre der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine nicht aus dem Amt geputscht worden, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine und MH17 noch ganz.

Ergo trifft die Terroristen vom Maidan die volle Schuld an der Eskalation der Lage.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ihr eigenes Land verteidigen ? Ernsthaft ? Das ist deine Wahrnehmung ? Gegen wen "verteidigen" sie sich denn ? Gegen ihr eigenes Volk, das nicht bereit ist wie die Faschos abzuhausen, die sich aufgrund des Putsches wieder sehr viel stärker zu Russland zugehörig fühlen (was ein wunder wenn die andere Seite so freidreht wie es eben die ukrainische Regierung tut) Vor allem was für eine Verteidigung ? Es wird jeder platt gemacht der nach dem Chaotischen Putsch nicht mitspielen möchte.Versetzt euch doch 1x in die Lage der Leute dort und was wirklich passiert* statt einfach irgend ein Nato gewäsch zu übernehmen.*



Ich kann hier meine EIGENE Meinung kundtun wie ich möchte, ich hindere ja auch niemanden seine Verschwörungtheorien und russische Propaganda zu verbreiten.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2014)

Was soll wieder dieser Geschichtsrevisionismus mit dem Hitlervergleichen und was ist das Allgemein mal wieder für ein Umgangston hier? 



acc schrieb:


> ja der sbu ist wirklich eine wahrhaft glaubhafte quelle.


 Pech nur, dass unabhängig vom SBU, er auch von der EU als Mitarbeiter der GRU identifiziert wurde:


> Identifiziert als Mitarbeiter der  Hauptverwaltung für Aufklärung beim Generalstab der Streitkräfte der  Russischen Föderation (GRU). War an Zwischenfällen in Sloviansk  beteiligt. Er ist Assistent für Sicherheitsfragen des selbsternannten  Ministerpräsidenten der Krim, Sergey Aksionov.
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...JOL_2014_126_R_0002&qid=1398757696586&from=DE


Wobei ich ja immer noch seine Aussage interessant finde in der er sich darüber empört, dass die Männer in der Ostukraine keine Lust haben, sich für irgendeine selbstproklamierte Möchtegernrepublik abknallen zu lassen. Auch soetwas zeigt, wieviel Rückhalt diese Leute eigentlich in der dortigen Bevölkerung haben. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier meine EIGENE Meinung kundtun wie  ich möchte, ich hindere ja auch niemanden seine Verschwörungtheorien und  russische Propaganda zu verbreiten.


 Formulieren wir es etwas anders: Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung, aber nicht auf seine eigenen Fakten.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. Juli 2014)

Vor allem überlegt doch mal die Alternativen die passiert wären hätte Putin nicht die Krim eingenommen (wobei einnehmen in diesem zusammenhang ja wirklich so eine sache ist, nachdem die Krim der Quasi Geburtsort Russlands ist) dann wären jetzt verrückte Faschos bis an die Zähne mit Atomsprengköpfen bewaffnet und hätten sich 1x quer durch den größten Stützpunkt der Russischen Armee bedient. Jo echt wahnsinnig der Putin das er das nicht zugelassen hat - aber ich frage mich gerade auch warum ich hier überhaupt mit einigen von euch rumdiskutiere - man findet 0 zugang zu euch, da hilft weder logisches argumentieren, noch aufzeigen von quellen noch sonst irgendwas. Bei euch herrscht einfach das Bild "des bösen Russen" vor und das paradoxe ist das ihr bei gegenargumenten direkt von Antiamerikanismus bis zum Nazi um euch werft wer eine Gegenposition einnimmt.


----------



## Ramons01 (20. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier meine EIGENE Meinung kundtun wie ich möchte, ich hindere ja auch niemanden seine Verschwörungtheorien und russische Propaganda zu verbreiten.


 
Deine Meinung oder die Meinung der Mainstream Medien?

Nur weil du etwas irgendwo gelesen oder gesehen hast, ist es noch lange nicht deine eigene Meinung.


Und wir verbreiten Russische Propaganda?

Die Definition von Propaganda: _Propaganda bezeichnet einen absichtlichen und systematischen Versuch, Sichtweisen zu formen, Erkenntnisse zu manipulieren und Verhalten zum Zwecke der Erzeugung einer vom Propagandisten oder Herrscher erwünschten Reaktion zu steuern.


_Interessant, dass Fakten und Logik Russische Propaganda sind. Jeder der sich ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt und sich z.B. die Geostrategie der USA anschaut, kommt zum Schluss das Russland als Bösewicht hingestellt werden soll. Die Hetzte gegen Russland ist Absicht und nicht weil sie so schlimm sind. Ich wette du benutzt die gängigen Mainstreammedien um dich zu informieren und sagst dann es ist deine Meinung.
Wie kann man sich durch Medien informieren, die Mitglieder/Vorstände/Beiräte in Transatlantischen Think-Tanks der NATO sind? Es ist doch wohl klar, dass du nur das gezeigt bekommst was gut für die NATO ist und nicht was wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kausalität. Aktion>Reaktion.
> 
> Wäre der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine nicht aus dem Amt geputscht worden, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine und MH17 noch ganz.
> 
> Ergo trifft die Terroristen vom Maidan die volle Schuld an der Eskalation der Lage.


 
Ja, genau. Die boesen Maidan-Terroristen. Die nie zur Stelle waren, wenn die Kameras liefen.

Ich spinne den Faden mal weiter: Wenn die dusselige Kuh im Bus in Indien einen laengeren Rock getragen oder einfach auf den naechsten Bus gewartet haette, waere sie auch nicht vergewaltigt worden. Schuld an allem ist uebrigens ihre Mutter. Haette die 20 Jahre zuvor die Pille nicht vergessen, waere eh nichts passiert.

Der rechtmaessige Praesident der Ukraine ist ein Schokoladenfabrikant. Davon mag man halten, was man will, muss es am Ende des Tages aber zur Kenntnis nehmen. Ansonsten koennte man mit demselben "Recht" deutsche Truppen dorthin schicken, wo in grauer Vorzeit mal der Limes stand.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Der rechtmaessige Praesident der Ukraine ist ein Schokoladenfabrikant.



Top dein Halbwissen, hast dich vom "schokoladenfabrikant" blenden lassen wie so viele hier - komisch das vergessen wird zu erwähnen das er seinen Hauptumsatz durch Beteiligungen an Rüstungsfirmen macht...


----------



## Ramons01 (20. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Die boesen Maidan-Terroristen. Die nie zur Stelle waren, wenn die Kameras liefen.
> 
> Ich spinne den Faden mal weiter: Wenn die dusselige Kuh im Bus in Indien einen laengeren Rock getragen oder einfach auf den naechsten Bus gewartet haette, waere sie auch nicht vergewaltigt worden. Schuld an allem ist uebrigens ihre Mutter. Haette die 20 Jahre zuvor die Pille nicht vergessen, waere eh nichts passiert.
> 
> Der rechtmaessige Praesident der Ukraine ist ein Schokoladenfabrikant. Davon mag man halten, was man will, muss es am Ende des Tages aber zur Kenntnis nehmen. Ansonsten koennte man mit demselben "Recht" deutsche Truppen dorthin schicken, wo in grauer Vorzeit mal der Limes stand.


 

Da hat aber jemand verdammt viel Bild gelesen was? 
Es gibt genug Videos wo man deutlich sieht, dass die Demonstranten die Polizisten angegriffen haben und nicht umgekehrt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7nfvRoO6E

Der rechtmaessige Präsident der Ukraine wurde geputscht und das ist Janukowitsch. Dein Schokoladenfabrikant der jetzt Präsident spielen darf, ist Besitzer eines Fernsehsender und eines Waffenkonzerns. Komisch, dass man bei uns nur sagt das er eine Schokofabrik hat nicht?
Die EU hat zu ihm gesagt, er solle doch den Nachrichtensender verkaufen wenn er Präsident wird, weil Präsident und Besitzer eines Medienkonzerns geht nicht. Doch für ihn ist das alles kein Problem. 

Wenn sich das International durchsetzt werden sowieso Blauhelme in die Ukraine kommen und ich wette es werden fast nur NATO-Staaten dabei sein und keine Russen oder Chinesen...


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst dass das besetzte Gebiet *Teil der Ukraine* ist?!



völkerrecht sagt eindeutig, das separation möglich sind, soweit von der bevölkerung gewünscht. also sollte dir langsam bewusst werden, das der entsprechende landstrich momentan kein teil der ukraine ist.



> Die Clowns sind die Separatisten und russischen Terroristen, und nicht die ukrainische Armee die ihr eigenes Land verteidigen!


 
die clowns sind immer noch die westukrainischen terroristen und ihre unterstützer. macht das eigentlich spass, faschistoides putschistenpack zu unterstützen? ist das ideologisch bedingt?


----------



## acc (20. Juli 2014)

> Pech nur, dass unabhängig vom SBU, er auch von der EU als Mitarbeiter der GRU identifiziert wurde:



doppelt pech für dich, da auch die eu als wesentlich beteiligte konfliktpartei mit sicherheit keine neutrale quelle darstellt. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn deren quelle auch nur die sbu ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> China ist auch so ein Thema, manche Sachen sind sicher nicht in Ordnung, aber sie haben einen Grundsatz sich nicht in die Angelegenheiten anderer Länder einzumischen.



Stimmt. Machen sie nicht.
Die Tibeter werden dir da sicher zustimmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wäre der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine nicht aus dem Amt geputscht worden, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine und MH17 noch ganz.



Und woher willst du das wissen?
Könnte es nicht sein -- Vorsicht: Spekulation -- dass die Attentäter in Kiew von russischer Seite beauftragt worden sind um für Unruhe zu sorgen damit die politische Macht in der Ukraine zusammenbricht damit Russland die Krim annektieren kann?
Denn schließlich annektiert man eine Halbinsel nicht einfach so weils gerade passt. Sowas wird von langer Hand geplant.


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht sein -- Vorsicht: Spekulation -- dass die Attentäter in Kiew von russischer Seite beauftragt worden sind um für Unruhe zu sorgen damit die politische Macht in der Ukraine zusammenbricht damit Russland die Krim annektieren kann?
> Denn schließlich annektiert man eine Halbinsel nicht einfach so weils gerade passt. Sowas wird von langer Hand geplant.



Worin läge der Vorteil oder Sinn ? Russland hat doch so oder so dort "Administrations Rechte", Wenn Russland Janukowytsch aufgefordert hat zu Springen hat der nur gefragt "wie hoch ?". Die Krim ist Russisches Gebiet durch & durch - und so eine Aktion sie wieder voll "einzuverleiben" hat erst durch die Nato Agression sinn gemacht. Oder möchtest du nen Irren als Nachbarn haben ?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Worin läge der Vorteil oder Sinn ? Russland hat doch so oder so dort "Administrations Rechte", Wenn Russland Janukowytsch aufgefordert hat zu Springen hat der nur gefragt "wie hoch ?". Die Krim ist Russisches Gebiet durch & durch - und so eine Aktion sie wieder voll "einzuverleiben" hat erst durch die Nato Agression sinn gemacht. Oder möchtest du nen Irren als Nachbarn haben ?


 
Aus dem gleichen Grund warum sich Merkel aufregt weil die NSA schnüffelt obwohl sie genau weiß dass auch der BND dabei ist.

Es geht darum nach außen hin Stärke zu beweisen.
Macht ist eine sehr merkwürdige Droge die vielen Menschen verändert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woher willst du das wissen?
> Könnte es nicht sein -- Vorsicht: Spekulation -- dass die Attentäter in Kiew von russischer Seite beauftragt worden sind um für Unruhe zu sorgen damit die politische Macht in der Ukraine zusammenbricht damit Russland die Krim annektieren kann?
> Denn schließlich annektiert man eine Halbinsel nicht einfach so weils gerade passt. Sowas wird von langer Hand geplant.



Ach aber die Überlegung, dass die USA die Maindan Terroristen finanziell und operativ unterstützt, wird sofort als VT abgetan. Interessante Einstellung.

BTW und zum hundersten Mal. Die Krim wurde mitnichten "annektiert". Die Autonome Republik Krim hat sich von der Ukraine unabhängig erklärt (verboten nach der Verfassung der Krim, aber erlaubt nach dem Völkerrecht also legitime Unabhängigkeitserkärung).

Daraufhin hat die Autonome Republik Krim einen Aufnahmeantrag zur Russischen Förderation beschlossen und dieser wurde per Volksabstimmung legitimiert (was gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, das Parlament der Krim war ja schon durch die Wahl legitimiert).
Die Duma (das Parlament der Russischen Förderation) hat diesen Antrag gebilligt. Ergo keine Annektion.

Wenn du eine Annektion sehen willst, guck dir Nordzypern an. Wo bleiben da eigentlich die Sanktionen? Ach ich vergas, die Türkei ist ja NATO-Partner. Wie ich schon mehrfach schrieb, das alles ist Heuchelei hoch zehn.


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt. Machen sie nicht.
> Die Tibeter werden dir da sicher zustimmen.



Tibet ist leider eine andere Geschichte. Natürlich ist die Besetzung durch China nicht legitim, aber es fehlt hier der Internationale Druck auf China und die Anerkennung Tibets als freies Land.

Im Grunde genommen sind schon kleinigkeiten einmischungen in andere Länder, aber ich gehe jetzt von dem tun der USA aus. An solchen Machenschaften beteiligt sich China nicht, aber gut die andere Seite der Münze ist, dass sie das eigene Volk bei Demonstrationen niederschießen würden. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und woher willst du das wissen?
> Könnte  es nicht sein -- Vorsicht: Spekulation -- dass die Attentäter in Kiew  von russischer Seite beauftragt worden sind um für Unruhe zu sorgen  damit die politische Macht in der Ukraine zusammenbricht damit Russland  die Krim annektieren kann?
> Denn schließlich annektiert man eine Halbinsel nicht einfach so weils gerade passt. Sowas wird von langer Hand geplant.



Wie bereits Kaaruzo sagte, ist es keine Annektion. Die Krim war autonomes Gebiet, das sowieso durch Wiedersprüche zur Urkaine gekommen ist und Russland hat die Krim bis ins Jahre 2042 gepachtet. Das Referendum auf der Krim mit über 93% zustimmung ist im Rahmen des Völkerrechtes legitim. Komisch das im Falle des Kosovo diese Vorgehensweise passt, aber im Falle der Krim nicht obwohl es hier sogar deutlicher ist.

Die Todesschützen waren höchstwahrscheinlich Söldner oder Leute vom Maidan. Es gibt genug Videos wo man diese mit Gewehren/Pistolen sieht und ein abgehörtes Telefongespräch zwischen Ashton und Estlands Aussenminister Paet unterstreicht diese Theorie. Im Telefongespräch sagt Paet, dass er eine Ärztin befragt hat und sie sagte das die selben Kugeln Demonstranten und Polizisten getötet haben.

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass die Polizisten sich von den eigenen Leuten bzw. von Verbündeten über den Haufen schießen lassen.

Quelle + Video: Alles Schall und Rauch: Abgehörtes Gespräch zwischen Ashton und Paet




Threshold schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund warum sich Merkel aufregt weil die NSA schnüffelt obwohl sie genau weiß dass auch der BND dabei ist.
> 
> Es geht darum nach außen hin Stärke zu beweisen.
> Macht ist eine sehr merkwürdige Droge die vielen Menschen verändert.



Wieso sollte sie etwas sagen? Niemand mault seinen eigenen Chef an. 
Deutschland ist sowieso besetztes Land und das seit Ende des 2. Weltkrieges, außerdem möchte der BND so tolle Sachen machen wie die NSA also warum aufregen wenn es jemand besser kann.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)hat sich von der Ukraine unabhängig erklärt(...)erlaubt nach dem Völkerrecht


 
Fuer diese hier immer wieder erhobene Behauptung - mit der regulaere Truppen, die ohne Hoheitszeichen ausserhalb ihres Staatsgebietes agiert haben, kaum zu erklaeren sind? - haette ich gerne eine nachpruefbare Quelle.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

Dann zeig deine Beweise mir russischen Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen auf der Krim.

Theoretisch hätte Russland so viele Soldaten auf die Krim verlegen können wie es ihnen passt, weil sie einen Flottenstützpunkt dort haben und dieser Vertrag wurde erst verlängert.

Aber es ist schon klar, dass der Westen mit seiner Doppelmoral Russland etwas vorwirft was nicht stimmt.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2014)

Das war unglaublich schlagfertig.

Darf ich nun um eine Quelle fuer die voelkerrechtliche Absolution der Krimabspaltung bitten?

Nochmals Danke im voraus.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2014)

Schon wieder ASR  und andere illustre Seiten als Quelle? 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist sowieso besetztes Land und das seit Ende des 2. Weltkrieges,


 Auf die Beweisführung, das Deutschland angeblich noch besetzt und damit nicht souverän ist, bin ich mal gespannt. Und bitte nicht das Gesülze der Reichsdeppen wiederholen. Danke.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Theoretisch hätte Russland so viele Soldaten  auf die Krim verlegen können wie es ihnen passt, weil sie einen  Flottenstützpunkt dort haben und dieser Vertrag wurde erst verlängert.


 Auf die Krim gar nichts, nur auf ihre Flottenstützpunkte. Denn die  waren Bestandteil des Pachtvertrages und nicht die Krim als solches.


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Juli 2014)

Ukraine’s statement at the UN that ‘16,000 Russian soldiers had been deployed’ across Crimea.....

*5)* The Russian navy is allowed up to 
   - *25,000 troops*, 
   - *24 artillery systems with a caliber smaller than 100   mm*, 
   - *132 armored vehicles*, and 
   - *22 military planes*, on Crimean territory. 


*** 25,000-troop allowance & other facts you may not know about Crimea ? RT News[/URL]


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Das war unglaublich schlagfertig.
> 
> Darf ich nun um eine Quelle fuer die voelkerrechtliche Absolution der Krimabspaltung bitten?
> 
> Nochmals Danke im voraus.



Bitte alles genau durchlesen und dann nochmal nachdenken: Prof. Schachtschneider: Ukraine, Krim, Russland und das Völkerrecht




Poulton schrieb:


> Schon wieder ASR  und andere illustre Seiten als Quelle?


 
Ja ich nehme als Quelle auch diese Seite. Wieso sollte sie weniger Wert sein, als der Spiegel, die Bild, die FAZ oder sonst was? 
Nur weil sie nicht vom Mainstream anerkannt ist, weil auf dieser Seite Sachen stehen die gewisse Leute einfach nicht lesen und hören wollen?




Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die Beweisführung,  das Deutschland angeblich noch besetzt und damit nicht souverän ist,  bin ich mal gespannt. Und bitte nicht das Gesülze der  Reichsdeppen  wiederholen. Danke.



Mit Reichsdeppen hat das nichts zu tun. Ein schöner langer Artikel findet sich hier:

Besatzungsrecht gilt seit 68 Jahren – wann werden wir souverän? | Erdenherz

Edit: Gut, nehmen wir statt "so viel wie ihnen passt" - 25.000 Soldaten. Danke dir Schlumpi13.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2014)

WTF?! Die verquasten Thesen eines AfD-nahen Beraters der "Zukunft Oesterreichs" (rechtspopulistische Partei, die von FPOe-Aussteigern gegruendet wurde) und Gastredners auf NPD-Parteitagen - das sind Deine nachpruefbaren Quellen? Obwohl Du doch sonst gar nicht muede wirst, gegen die boesen Maidanfaschoterrowasauchimmer zu wettern?

Ich hatte Dich nicht gebeten, mir eine Meinung - und sei sie zu Deiner noch so kompatibel und nach Deinem Dafuerhalten vielleicht ja durch den prahlerischen Gebrauch eines Titels (2005 eremitiert, aber was soll´s, klingt doch huebsch?) aufgewertet - auszugraben. Ich hatte Dich um eine unkommentierte Rechtsquelle fuer die (u. a.) von Dir aufgestellte These, die Abspaltung der Krim sei voelkerrechtlich gedeckt, gebeten. Hast Du eine?


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Du willst Dr. Schachtschneider ernsthaft kompetenz absprechen was Staats & Völkerrecht angeht ?
Mir fällt zu soetwas einfach nichtsmehr ein, ihr lasst euch von Nebelkerzen blenden das alles zu spät ist. Ich wette ihr würdet auf eure eigenen Mütter schimpfen wenn nur genug Leute behaupten würden sie wären rechtspopulisten, faschos oder was weiß ich nicht alles. Wäre mal zu geil wenn ihr euch mit den Argumenten und Thesen von Menschen auseinander setzt, statt einfach immer vorzuurteilen weil diese Leute dieses und jenes Label verpasst bekommen haben...


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Juli 2014)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die glauben blind jeden Mist der in der Bild oder im Spiegel steht. Davon gibt es hier im Forum ja offensichtlich einige. 

Es tut ja auch nichts zur Sache, dass Spiegel, Bild, Focus, Stern, usw. über gewisse Organisationen miteinander verquickt sind. 

In meinen Augen ist es kein Fehler, wenn man sich auch anderer Quellen bedient, einfach um sich einen richtigen Überblick zu verschaffen. Wenn man sich alleine auf die "anerkannten" Medien stützt, kann man das gleich mal vergessen.

Aber gut, es steht ja jedem frei wie er sich informiert. Wenn manche eben mit dem vorgekauten Einheitsbrei zufrieden sind - bitte! 

Nur soll hier auch keiner daher kommen und alternative Möglichkeiten gleich als hirnrissige Verschwörungstheorie hinstellen. 

Und zum Stichwort "Amerikahasser": Es gibt hier genug "Russlandhasser", also darf sich auch keiner an den "Amerikahassern" stören. Gleiches Recht für alle! Wem's nicht passt: Fresse halten!


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> WTF?! Die verquasten Thesen eines AfD-nahen Beraters der "Zukunft Oesterreichs" (rechtspopulistische Partei, die von FPOe-Aussteigern gegruendet wurde) und Gastredners auf NPD-Parteitagen - das sind Deine nachpruefbaren Quellen? Obwohl Du doch sonst gar nicht muede wirst, gegen die boesen Maidanfaschoterrowasauchimmer zu wettern?
> 
> Ich hatte Dich nicht gebeten, mir eine Meinung - und sei sie zu Deiner noch so kompatibel und nach Deinem Dafuerhalten vielleicht ja durch den prahlerischen Gebrauch eines Titels (2005 eremitiert, aber was soll´s, klingt doch huebsch?) aufgewertet - auszugraben. Ich hatte Dich um eine unkommentierte Rechtsquelle fuer die (u. a.) von Dir aufgestellte These, die Abspaltung der Krim sei voelkerrechtlich gedeckt, gebeten. Hast Du eine?


 

Es tut mir Leid, dass ein Jurist sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt weiß was er sagt.

Außerdem, wieso muss jeder gleich ein schlechter Mensch sein nur weil er eventuell Freunde/Kollegen in der AfD hat? Ich bin auch überzeugt das nicht jeder NPDler, FPÖler oder sonst wer ein schlechter Mensch ist. Wir scheren sie nur alle über einen Kamm weil es einfach ist, weil man sie so Mundtot machen kann. Natürlich sind viele Ansichten die die NPD hat nicht gerade die besten (um es jetzt mal nett auszudrücken), aber deswegen ist doch nicht jedes Mitglied in der NPD schlecht? Du weißt doch gar nichts über jedes einzelne Mitglied, sondern nur von ein paar und die sind dämlich. Vielleicht ist jemand bei der NPD, weil er in der Jugend dort reingeraten ist, vielleicht kennt er nichts anderes oder es ist für ihn einfach die einzige Partei die das tut was er für richtig hält.
Die Leute von solchen Parteien, die zuschlagen sind das Problem, die Leute die nur dummes Zeug reden hat doch jede Partei (siehe Merkel und Konsorten).

Schachtschneider hat einen Vortrag gehalten bei der NPD na und, Jonny Chash hat auch in einem Gefängnis gesungen, war er deswegen ein genauso schlechter Mensch wie die Insassen?

Die NPD ist gegen die Faschisten vom Maidan ein Kindergartenverein, ich wette mit der NPD kann man im Vergleich zu denen noch gut Kaffee trinken.

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass man versuchen sollte mit allen zu reden egal was für Ansichten der Gegenüber hat. Würde ich mit einem NPDler reden und er würde nur Nazi-Sprüche ablassen okay, ich würde es respektieren was er sagt, dass heißt aber nicht das ich es tolerieren muss.

Richtige Demokratie, also das was wir nicht haben sollte die Meinung des ganzen Volkes einholen und nicht nur einer auserwählten Gruppe. Dazu gehört auch die Meinung von NPDlern, wie gesagt es heißt ja nicht das man die Meinung teilen muss.

Eine schöne Rechtsquelle wirst du nirgends finden, weil alle die gegen den Mainstream reden gleich als Rechtsextrem eingestuft werden und nicht viele haben den Mut so etwas zu riskieren. Darum schätze ich Leute wie Dr. Schachtschneider.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2014)

Rechtsquellen gibt es immer. Sie heissen entweder "Gesetz" oder "Urteil". Du hast einfach keine. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber dann formuliere es auch so deutlich.

Da Meinungen von Juristen Dir ja ausreichen:

Dr. Sven Simon, Mitglied im Bundesvorstand der "Deutschen Gesellschaft fuer die Vereinten Nationen e. V." vertritt eine etwas andere und im direkten Vergleich erfrischend differenzierte Auffassung:

_"Auch das Voekerrecht sieht nicht vor, dass sich ein Teil eines Staates vom Gesamtstaat abspalten darf. Ein Sezessionsrecht wird wegen des Schutzes der territorialen Integritaet grundsaetzlich abgelehnt – selbst wenn dies dem demokratischen Willen einer Mehrheit der dort lebenden Bevoelkerung entspricht."_

Aber ich weiss schon. Der Mann ist Mitglied der CDU und der Laden wird mit Mitteln aus dem Bundeshaushalt gefoerdert - das stinkt doch aus allen Poren nach Verschwoerung.


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Und jetzt kommt die Krux an der Geschichte, du verlangst ein Gesetz oder Urteil (die ja beide nicht gott gegeben werden sondern eben auch manipulierbar sind, zum positiven wie zum negativen) Seit dem Kosovokrieg ist genau dieses Abspalten & Völkerrechtlich abgesegnet werden eben so eine Sache, beim Kosovokrieg wurde es abgesegnet... warum solls jetzt im Kosovo "erlaubt" sein und im Fall der Krim wiederrum nicht ? Waren Gesetze & Urteile nichtmal für alle gleichermaßen gedacht ?


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Rechtsquellen gibt es immer. Sie heissen entweder "Gesetz" oder "Urteil". Du hast einfach keine. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber dann formuliere es auch so deutlich.
> 
> Da Meinungen von Juristen Dir ja ausreichen:
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich gebe dir Recht, es ist wirklich Interessant was er zu sagen hat. Aber er sieht leider die zusammenhänge nicht, denn er erwähnt zwar das "radikale" (nett gesagt) in Kiew herrschen, doch diese wären keine Gefahr für die Krim.

Da habe ich jetzt eines nicht verstanden: Der Anführer der Svoboda Partei, also genau die Faschisten in der Regierung, will alle "Russen, Juden, Deutsche und anderes Getier" töten und vertreiben. Muss erst jemand sterben damit sie eine Gefahr darstellen?

Auch lustig was er hier schreibt:
_
"Zudem spricht einiges dafür, dass die Abstimmung auf der Krim durch eine  völkerrechtswidrige Gewaltanwendung russischer Truppen ermöglicht  wurde. Unter diesen Umständen geht ein mögliches Selbstbestimmungsrecht  der lokalen Bevölkerung jedenfalls nicht so weit, dass sich die Krim  gegen den Willen der Regierung in Kiew aus der Ukraine lösen kann 

Wenn  überhaupt, könnte ein Anspruch auf Loslösung nur damit begründet werden,  dass ein Zusammenleben in einem gemeinsamen Staat aufgrund konkreter  Gewalterfahrungen oder systematischer Menschenrechtsverletzungen völlig  unzumutbar geworden wäre. Das ist hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall."_

Er war ja selber vor Ort und konnte das bezeugen oder? Jemand der vor Ort war, im Europäischen Parlament sitzt berichtet etwas ganz anderes: Mag Ewald Stadler - Erfahrungen als Beobachter des KRIM-Referendums - YouTube

Aber ich nehme an du wirst Ewald Stadler sowieso gleich als Rechten brandmarken. 

Zurück zu deinem Herrn, man sagt ja so schön "Man beißt nicht die Hand, die einen füttert". Er ist keineswegs verdächtig nur weil er CDU Mitglied ist, aber er ist jung und hat noch einen langen Weg vor sich. Er wird es sich mit manchen da oben sicher nicht vescherzen wollen. Jedoch deutet er mit dem von mir zitiertem Absatz immerhin ein wenig an was Sache ist, und dass obwohl er das Gegenteil schreibt. Ich denke aber er weiß was Sache ist, kann aber nicht sagen was richtig wäre.

Ich warte jetzt mal geduldig auf deine Antwort und während ich warte suche ich noch ein paar Verschwörungen die ich hier auftischen kann da ich nichts besseres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen weiß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Immer wieder aktuell:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwD_xrHcnOk

Und vorallem die Arbeit unserer Medien:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTWo5ZGcNA&list=UUtRXJj_5ykd4YfhXt0TvMSQ


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2014)

Der Vergleich mit dem Kosovo hinkt, da es seit 1999 (also schon vor der  Abstimmung) bis heute und noch bis auf unbestimmte Zeit ein Protektorat der  UN ist und die, in Form der UNMIK, dort am Ende auch das Sagen hat -  unabhängig davon was die Leute dort vor Ort oder gar die Menschen in Serbien wollen oder nicht.

€: Stadler? Jetzt werden wieder Europas führende Rechtsextremisten und österreichischen Experten für Annexion und Reichsheimholungen aus dem Keller geholt.


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> unabhängig davon was die Leute dort vor Ort oder gar die Menschen in Serbien wollen oder nicht.



Völkerrecht ist aber keine Veranstaltung zum Selbstzweck...


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Gut, wenn das Thema Unabhängigkeit uns nicht weiterbringt, kommen wir noch mal auf die Frage der Annexion zurück.

Da möchte ich doch gerne mal wissen, was ist eigentlich mit Nordzypern? Dieses Land ist seit 40 Jahren (!!!!) militärisch besetzt. Gibt es Sanktionen gegen den Agressor? Wurder der Agressor aus der G20 ausgestoßen?

Warum diese Doppelmoral?


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Genau das darf eben nicht sein, Völkerrecht heißt eben nicht "Die Natostaaten bestimmen was sache ist und legen es sich aus wie es gerade passt"


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Sollte man meinen, leider ist es so.

HIer auch sehr schön zum Thema Heuchelei.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdDXA9RWpEs


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2014)

Und was hat das ganze jetzt noch mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun?  
(Man merkt das der fürs Politikunterforum zuständige Moderator nicht da ist. Komplette Themenverfehlungen sind wieder an der Tagesordnung..)


----------



## Putinversteher (21. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was hat das ganze jetzt noch mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun?



Es geht dabei ums Völkerrecht das ja wohl auch eine Rolle in der Krim/Ukraine Situation spielt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Er spricht doch explizit, die Doppelmoral beim Thema Ukraine an. Hast du das Video überhaupt gesehen?


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Kosovo hinkt, da es seit 1999 (also schon vor der  Abstimmung) bis heute und noch bis auf unbestimmte Zeit ein Protektorat der  UN ist und die, in Form der UNMIK, dort am Ende auch das Sagen hat -  unabhängig davon was die Leute dort vor Ort oder gar die Menschen in Serbien wollen oder nicht.
> 
> €: Stadler? Jetzt werden wieder Europas führende Rechtsextremisten und österreichischen Experten für Annexion und Reichsheimholungen aus dem Keller geholt.


 

Ja mir ist bewusst das seine Vergangenheit einiges an Fragen aufwirft, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das er jetzt in der Gegenwart die Wahrheit sagt.

Ich kann nicht verstehe wieso jeder immer mit der "Nazikeule" kommt. Wir sollten endlich mit diesem Schubladen denken aufhören, es sollte endlich mal Schluss mit dieser Rechts/Links Einstufung sein. Wir sind alle Menschen mit einer Meinung, es gibt kein Rechts oder Links!


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er spricht doch explizit, die Doppelmoral beim Thema Ukraine an. Hast du das Video überhaupt gesehen?


 Diese Videos wurden hier schon zum wiederholten male vorgebracht.
Wem es danach ist, der kann gerne ein Thema aufmachen, wo es darum geht, warum Zypern noch geteilt, Korea noch nicht vereinigt, warum Taiwan noch nicht von China als eigener Staat anerkannt wird, wann Merkel keine Raute mehr macht, etc.. Hier sollte es aber explizit um die Ukraine gehen und nicht "_Staat xyz hat aber dieses und jenes anno dazumal gemacht_".


----------



## acc (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Darf ich nun um eine Quelle fuer die voelkerrechtliche Absolution der Krimabspaltung bitten?


 
das völkerrecht soll eine absolution erteilen? das kann es irgendwie nicht, weil es keine person ist .


----------



## acc (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Dr. Sven Simon, Mitglied im Bundesvorstand der "Deutschen Gesellschaft fuer die Vereinten Nationen e. V." vertritt eine etwas andere und im direkten Vergleich erfrischend differenzierte Auffassung:
> 
> _"Auch das Voekerrecht sieht nicht vor, dass sich ein Teil eines Staates vom Gesamtstaat abspalten darf. Ein Sezessionsrecht wird wegen des Schutzes der territorialen Integritaet grundsaetzlich abgelehnt – selbst wenn dies dem demokratischen Willen einer Mehrheit der dort lebenden Bevoelkerung entspricht."_
> 
> Aber ich weiss schon. Der Mann ist Mitglied der CDU und der Laden wird mit Mitteln aus dem Bundeshaushalt gefoerdert - das stinkt doch aus allen Poren nach Verschwoerung.



ob der mitglied der cdu ist, spielt keine rolle, seinen jura-titel scheint der allerdings wie üblich bei dem laden , mit beschiss erhalten zu haben. fakt ist, das der schlichtweg unsinn redet. das völkerrecht sieht sehr wohl separationen vor, weil es kein existenzrecht für staaten kennt. gibt sogar entsprechende urteile dazu (kosovo), die hat der gute mann wohl verpasst, sudan ist auch nicht allzu lange her (gedächtnis wie ein sieb, alzheimer, demenz oder was plagt den guten sonst so?). was nicht geht, sind militärische verschiebung der grenzen. ansonsten können staaten sich nach gutdünken sich separieren oder zusammenschliessen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, wenn das Thema Unabhängigkeit uns nicht weiterbringt, kommen wir noch mal auf die Frage der Annexion zurück.
> 
> Da möchte ich doch gerne mal wissen, was ist eigentlich mit Nordzypern? Dieses Land ist seit 40 Jahren (!!!!) militärisch besetzt. Gibt es Sanktionen gegen den Agressor? Wurder der Agressor aus der G20 ausgestoßen?
> 
> Warum diese Doppelmoral?


 
ich nehm da lieber immer die annektion der golanhöhen und westjordanland. das treibt die natofreunde immer schön auf die palme, weil man damit prima ihre doppelmoral entlarven kann .


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Wobei das keine Annektion ist. Das ist absolut legitim.

Israel ist umstellt von Leuten die nur die Auslöschung wollen. Isreal verteidigt sich gegen seine Totfeinde. Die haben alles recht der Welt sich zu verteidigen.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> (...)seinen jura-titel scheint der allerdings wie üblich bei dem laden , mit beschiss erhalten zu haben.



Eigentlich so duemmlich und platt, dass es mit keiner Antwort gewuerdigt werden darf ...



acc schrieb:


> das völkerrecht sieht sehr wohl separationen vor, weil es kein existenzrecht für staaten kennt.



Warum vermag mir dann niemand eine Rechtsquelle zu nennen, wo das doch offenbar Allgemeinwissen ist und an der Grundschule gepaukt wird?!



acc schrieb:


> (kosovo)



Ja, bitte?



acc schrieb:


> sudan ist auch nicht allzu lange her



Was genau weisst Du ueber den Sezessionskrieg, was wir nicht wissen? Und vor allem - was hat der Friedensvertrag von Naivasha mit Voelkerrecht zu tun?

Gib Dich nicht auf, lern Lesen (Schreiben kannst Du ja schon).


----------



## acc (21. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wobei das keine Annektion ist. Das ist absolut legitim.



das ist sehr wohl eine richtige annektion im gegensatz zur krim.



> Israel ist umstellt von Leuten die nur die Auslöschung wollen. Isreal verteidigt sich gegen seine Totfeinde. Die haben alles recht der Welt sich zu verteidigen.



israel hat mehrere kriege angezettelt und ethnische säuberungen durchgeführt. verteidigen tut sich die andere seite, deren widerstand hält selbst die uno aufgrund des völkerrecht für gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2014)

Gott, wie oft den noch.

Israel hat den Teilungsplan der Uno akzeptiert, die Araber nicht.

Einen Tag nach dem die letzten britischen Mandatstruppen abgezogen sind, haben 6 arabische Staaten Isreal überfallen. Der 6 Tage Krieg war Präventiv und der Jom-Kippur-Krieg wurde auch von den Arabern begonnen.

Darüber hinaus welche ethnische säuberungen?

Ich zitiere mal Wiki zum Gaza-Streifen: "Die Geburtenrate und das Bevölkerungswachstum ist eine der höchsten weltweit.Über die Hälfte der Bevölkerung ist unter 15 Jahre alt, und die Bevölkerungszahl verdoppelt sich bei der derzeitigen Wachstumsrate etwa alle 15 bis 20 Jahre. Die Lebenserwartung liegt bei 74,16 Jahren, für Männer bei 72,48 Jahren und für Frauen bei 75,95 Jahren."

PS: Die Lebenserwartung in Deutschland (Männer 77,4 und Frauen 82,6).

Muss den ja richtig schlecht gehen im Gazastreifen.


----------



## acc (21. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich so duemmlich und platt, dass es mit keiner Antwort gewuerdigt werden darf ...



ich kann nichts dafür, das du mit solchen angeblichen juristen auftrumpfen willst. 

[/QUOTE]Warum vermag mir dann niemand eine Rechtsquelle zu nennen, wo das doch offenbar Allgemeinwissen ist und an der Grundschule gepaukt wird?![/QUOTE]

google doch einfach, du selbst hältst es nicht für nötig, mit richtigen quellen aufzuwarten.


[/QUOTE]
Ja, bitte?[/QUOTE]

un-gerichtshof hat die separation als rechtmässig im sinne des völkerrechts vor 4 jahren bestätigt. was ist daran unklar? ausser das dein siogenannter jurist selbst nach 4 jahren noch nicht in der lage war, davon notiz zu nehmen.




> Was genau weisst Du ueber den Sezessionskrieg, was wir nicht wissen? Und vor allem - was hat der Friedensvertrag von Naivasha mit Voelkerrecht zu tun?



separation in 2 staaten hat irgendwie gerade mit der diskussion zu tun. genau das ist im sudan passiert. wenn dein angeblicher jurist recht hätte, wäre das nicht mit dem völkerrecht vereinbar. blöd nur, das die uno das anders sieht, sonst hätte man südsudan wohl kaum in die uno mit aufgenommen.



> Gib Dich nicht auf, lern Lesen (Schreiben kannst Du ja schon).


 
ohje, wenn propganda nicht mehr hilft, muss ein vermeintlich schlauer spruch her.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Bitte wieder vermehrt (wenn möglich) zur sachlichen Ebene zurückkehren und die persönliche Ebene vermeiden - das hilft weder der eigenen Argumentation noch sorgt es für eine angemessene Diskussion. Zerlegt nicht euer Gegenüber, sondern dessen Argumentation (wenn möglich).
Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
die Moderation - beren2707


----------



## acc (21. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gott, wie oft den noch.
> 
> Israel hat den Teilungsplan der Uno akzeptiert, die Araber nicht.
> 
> Einen Tag nach dem die letzten britischen Mandatstruppen abgezogen sind, haben 6 arabische Staaten Isreal überfallen. Der 6 Tage Krieg war Präventiv und der Jom-Kippur-Krieg wurde auch von den Arabern begonnen.



so oft, bis du historische fakten akzeptierst und sie dir nicht hindrehst wie es dir passt. 
schon wochen vor den abzug der briten haben die juden mit der ethnischen säuberung angefangen und das mit militärischen mitteln bis hin zu massakern. der krieg lief also schon längst, bevor die arabischen staaten überhaupt eingriffen. heutzutage fällt sowas unter humanitären hilfseinsatz, wenn die opfer auf westlicher seite stehen, sonst eher nicht. der sechs-tage-krieg war auch nicht präventiv, das entspringt der israelischen propaganda. selbst der alte terrorist begin hat in den 80zigern zugegeben, das die israelis keinerlei beweise für einen bevorstehenden ägyptischen angriff hatten. dafür spricht auch der kriegsverlauf.



> Darüber hinaus welche ethnische säuberungen?
> 
> Ich zitiere mal Wiki zum Gaza-Streifen: "Die Geburtenrate und das Bevölkerungswachstum ist eine der höchsten weltweit.Über die Hälfte der Bevölkerung ist unter 15 Jahre alt, und die Bevölkerungszahl verdoppelt sich bei der derzeitigen Wachstumsrate etwa alle 15 bis 20 Jahre. Die Lebenserwartung liegt bei 74,16 Jahren, für Männer bei 72,48 Jahren und für Frauen bei 75,95 Jahren."



ethnische säuberungen bezeichnen einen vorgang, mit den man bewusst bestimmte ethnien aus einen territorium vertreibt. genau das ist 1948 und nochmal 1966 passiert.



> Muss den ja richtig schlecht gehen im Gazastreifen.



deinen zynismus kannst dur dir sparen. wenn das uno hilfswerk hunderttausende mit dem nötigsten lebensmittel versorgen muss (weil die israelis ihrer verpflichtung nicht nachkommen wollen), kann man wohl kaum davon reden, das es denen irgendwie gut geht.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2014)

Ach übrigens, falls ich es vergessen haben sollte zu erwähnen - dies ist der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine"-Thread.
So interessant die Diskussionen bzgl. der Entwicklungen im Gazastreifen oder historischer Ursachen des aktuellen Konflikts auch sein mögen - hier ist kein Platz dafür. Also bitte B2T oder die aktuelle Diskussion auslagern (eigener Thread?).

Mit den besten Grüßen,
die Moderation - beren2707


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Juli 2014)

So B2T ... es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten aus der Ukraine.
Die Russen haben heute Beweise geliefert, die Kiew in Erklährungsnot bringen.
Mehr erfahrt ihr im Telepolis Artikel :

Kämpfe in Donezk, Waffenstillstandszone um den Absturzort | Telepolis


Ist der Abschuss von Flug MH 17 möglicherweise die von Poroschenko angekündigte böse Überraschung für die Seperatisten?
(Frage - nicht Unterstellung!)

Poroschenko bereitet den Terroristen

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Militär: US-Satellit überflog Ostukraine während Absturzes malaysischer Boeing | Panorama | RIA Novosti

Ich bin ja schon so auf die Satelitenbilder der USA gespannt...


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Moskau: 27 ukrainische Flugabwehrsysteme Buk im Raum des Boeing-Absturzes stationiert | Sicherheit und Militär | RIA Novosti


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> ich kann nichts dafür, das du mit solchen angeblichen juristen auftrumpfen willst.



Ich bin zwar kein Moderator und setze mich hier auch keinem Risiko aus, aber: Vorsicht. Nicht alles, was gefaellt, ist auch erlaubt.



acc schrieb:


> google doch einfach, du selbst hältst es nicht für nötig, mit richtigen quellen aufzuwarten.



Ich behaupte mir auch kein Weltbild zurecht. Und ich google nicht gerne. Ich finde es viel naheliegender, wenn der Behauptende auch etwas vorbringt, was seine These zu stuetzen geeignet ist. Und bislang kam da vor allem Zwiebackstaub.



acc schrieb:


> un-gerichtshof hat die separation als rechtmässig im sinne des völkerrechts vor 4 jahren bestätigt. was ist daran unklar? ausser das dein siogenannter jurist selbst nach 4 jahren noch nicht in der lage war, davon notiz zu nehmen.



Zunaechst war es kein Urteil wie von Dir behauptet, sondern ein Rechtsgutachten. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Ferner haben die befragten Den Haager Richter mit zehn zu vier Stimmen lediglich befunden, dass die (Unabhaengigkeits-)Erklaerung von 2008 nicht "das allgemeine internationale Recht verletzt" haette. Dieses Gutachten war nicht bindend und wurde auf Betreiben der damaligen Belgrader Regierung von der UN-Vollversammlung beauftragt, weil diese sich von einem fuer sie guenstigen Gutachten eine UN-Resolution in ihrem Sinne erhofft hat. Also alles ein klitzekleines bisschen komplizierter.

Daraus eine Generalvollmacht fuer Abspaltungen zu konstruieren, halte ich fuer sehr ... gewagt. Davon, dass die Situation damals mit der heute u. a. deshalb nicht zu vergleichen ist, als sich die Krim ja nicht fuer unabhaengig erklaert hat, sondern der russischen Foederation beigetreten ist und das mit einer Abstimmung zu legitimieren versucht wird, bei der ein "Nein" dazu erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand, mal ganz zu schweigen.



acc schrieb:


> separation in 2 staaten hat irgendwie gerade mit der diskussion zu tun. genau das ist im sudan passiert.



Im Sudan passiert ist: ein Buergerkrieg, an dessen "Ende" es eine Friedenskonferenz und einen Vertrag zwischen den Konfliktparteien gab - es herrschte also ein, wenn auch unter auslaendischer Vermittlung zu Stande gekommener, Konsens. Das scheint mir zwischen Russland und der Ukraine bezueglich der Krim nicht wirklich der Falll zu sein ... ?


----------



## IluBabe (22. Juli 2014)

Mal was von den deutschsprachigen Leitmedien: Es ist ein,.... .... Flugdatenschreiber mit Stimmenrekorder. 

Die VT dazu, die Speppel aus der Ostukraine haben das Teil so lang zurückgehalten - da ist doch schon alles manipuliert. Könnt ich wetten, dass schon bald sowas auftaucht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob und wie man einen Flugschreiber manipulieren kann und ob die Separatisten überhaupt dazu in der Lage sind.
Trotzdem muss gefragt werden wieso die so lange brauchen um den auszuhändigen.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Mal was von den deutschsprachigen Leitmedien: Es ist ein,.... .... Flugdatenschreiber mit Stimmenrekorder.
> 
> Die VT dazu, die Speppel aus der Ostukraine haben das Teil so lang  zurückgehalten - da ist doch schon alles manipuliert. Könnt ich wetten,  dass schon bald sowas auftaucht.


 
Ich finde es komisch, dass man am Anfang eindeutig die Seperatisten beschuldigt werden, obwohl es keine Beweise gibt. Immer nur diese Möglichkeitsform mit sollen/könnten/vermuten/sollen haben usw.
Wo bleiben die Beweise? Sie zitieren Experten die auch nur vermuten, dass ist doch das selbe wie wir hier im Forum machen wo ist da also der Unterschied?

Nur komisch das ganz unten mal kurz die Informationen von Russland angeführt werden, aber die Formulierung ist hier auch wieder in der Möglichkeitsform damit ein guter FAZ-Leser, der genau weiß das Putin der böse ist, es sich ja selber denken kann das Russland doch nur lügt und Putin höchstpersönlich den Knopf gedrückt hat.

Es wird auch nicht erwähnt, dass ein Video wo den angeblichen abtransport einer BUK-Rakete nach Russland zeigen soll, in Wirklichkeit eine Fälschung ist. Blöd das sich Bewohner einer Ukrainischen Stadt gemeldet haben und sagten, dass dieses Video aus ihrer Gegend ist (kann man per Google Maps nachprüfen).
Außerdem wurde bei dem Stabs Briefing in Russland auch gesagt, dass sie eine erhöhte Radar aktivität von Seiten Kiews wahrgenommen haben. Diese Werte von aktiven Radaren stiegen bis zum 17. Juli an und sanken danach wieder. Also genau an dem Tag wo das Unglück passierte, hatte Kiew am Meisten Radaren online.

Das alles wird nicht erwähnt...stellt sich nur die Frage wieso (vielleicht weil es bei uns niemand hören will/soll). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob und wie man einen  Flugschreiber manipulieren kann und ob die Separatisten überhaupt dazu  in der Lage sind.
> Trotzdem muss gefragt werden wieso die so lange brauchen um den auszuhändigen.



Ein Flugschreiber selber ist nicht manipulierbar, außerdem kann man nur mit speziellen Geräten + Software die Daten auslesen und auswerten. Die Seperatisten sind dazu gewiss nicht in der Lage.

Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, dass der Westen hinter allem steckt (also USA, NATO usw.). Dann würde ich als Seperatist den Expteren die vom Westen geschickt werden sicher nicht den Flugschreiber aushändigen, damit die damit machen können was sie wollen. Darum haben sie auch die Vereinbarung mit Malaysia getroffen, damit der Flugschreiber nicht in die "falschen" Hände gerät. Und selbst wenn der Westen nicht der Drahtzieher ist und mit dem Unglück nichts zu tun hat, dann ist es dennoch fraglich ihnen den Flugschreiber zu überlassen bei alle dem was die schon gesagt haben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile dürfte es schwer sein den Abschuss zu leugnen bei dem Bild


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Russischen Quellen sollte man keinen Glauben schenken. Dafür werden einfach viel zu oft absichtlich Fehlinformationen und abstruse Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet. So wurde beispielsweise behauptet, es gäbe keine russischen Truppen auf der Krim. Auch die Tatsache, dass viele der Separatisten Russen sind, sollte einem zu Denken geben.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ein Flugschreiber selber ist nicht manipulierbar, außerdem kann man nur mit speziellen Geräten + Software die Daten auslesen und auswerten. Die Seperatisten sind dazu gewiss nicht in der Lage.



Und wenn die Separatisten den Flugschreiber in die Hände von russischen Geheimdienstleuten gegeben haben?
Das würde erklären wieso das etwas gedauert hat den Flugschreiber auszuhändigen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir jetzt mal an, dass der Westen hinter allem steckt (also USA, NATO usw.). Dann würde ich als Seperatist den Expteren die vom Westen geschickt werden sicher nicht den Flugschreiber aushändigen, damit die damit machen können was sie wollen. Darum haben sie auch die Vereinbarung mit Malaysia getroffen, damit der Flugschreiber nicht in die "falschen" Hände gerät. Und selbst wenn der Westen nicht der Drahtzieher ist und mit dem Unglück nichts zu tun hat, dann ist es dennoch fraglich ihnen den Flugschreiber zu überlassen bei alle dem was die schon gesagt haben...


 
Wieso sollte der Westen dahinter stecken?

Ich persönlich denke eher dass das Flugzeug versehentlich abgeschossen wurde. Entweder vom Ukrainischen Militär, den Separatisten oder den Russen.
Und jetzt wird vertuscht -- also was bei sowas ja immer gemacht wird.
Und genauso wie die Attentäter auf dem Majdan wird man auch hier keine wirklichen Täter ermitteln können.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Russland hat Radardaten & Satelitenbilder ausgewertet , hat dabei ein Ukrainisches Kampflugzeug in der nähe entdeckt, hat diese Daten offengelegt und die USA gebeten dies auch zu tun - "komischerweise" bisher keine Reaktion von Seiten der USA...

@Norkzlam "Russischen Quellen sollte man keinen Glauben schenken" grandioser Schwachsinn... Wie wäre es mit der Verrückten Idee erstmal alle Quellen neutral anzuschauen und sich dadurch ein komplexeres/differenziertes Bild für sich zu schaffen und dann für sich einzuordnen ? Du bist durch & durch manipuliert und merkst es nicht.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Westen dahinter stecken?



Weil der Westen diesen Krieg braucht, so destruktiv wie wir Menschen Kriege empfinden - so gewinnbringend sind sie am Ende des Tages.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Weil der Westen diesen Krieg braucht, so destruktiv wie wir Menschen Kriege empfinden - so gewinnbringend sind sie am Ende des Tages.


 
Wieso sollte der Westen den Krieg brauchen?
Der Westen ist seit Jahren pleite weil er seinen Wohlstand auf Pump finanziert hat.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mittlerweile dürfte es schwer sein den Abschuss zu leugnen bei dem Bild



Diese Löcher, könnten auch Einschusslöcher eines Kampfjets sein und das schwarz kann von einer Explosion am Boden stammen. 



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Russische Quellen sollte man keinen Glauben schenken. Dafür werden einfach viel zu oft absichtlich Fehlinformationen und abstruse Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet. So wurde beispielsweise behauptet, es gäbe keine russischen Truppen auf der Krim. Auch de Tatsache, dass viele der Separatisten Russen sind, sole einem zu Denken geben.



Sie haben nie gesagt, dass sie nicht auf der Krim sind. Sondern sie haben nur gesagt das ihre Soldaten in den Kasernen auf der Krim sind, weil sich ja jeder aufgeregt hat das die Russen Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen auf der Krim hätten. Du solltest dich richtig ausdrücken, wenn du etwas ankreiden willst, sonst nimmst du dir nur immer selber den Wind aus den Segeln.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Auch de  Tatsache, dass viele der Separatisten Russen sind, sole einem zu Denken  geben.



Die Tatsache, dass alle Soldaten auf der Welt Menschen sind gibt mir auch zu denken. 
Woher willstr du wissen das viele Seperatisten Russen sind? Was definierst du als Russe? Es gibt Russische Staatsbüger, ethnische Russen, die Menschen die sich als Russen definieren und fühel usw.
Fakt ist, dass der Westen gerne hätte das es viele Russen sind und Fakt ist auch das viele Seperatisten Ukrainische Soldaten und Bürger sind die gegen Kiew kämpfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn die Separatisten den Flugschreiber in die Hände von russischen Geheimdienstleuten gegeben haben?
> Das würde erklären wieso das etwas gedauert hat den Flugschreiber auszuhändigen.



Wieso sollten sie dem Russischen Geheimdienst den Flugschreiber geben? Sie können ja keine falschen Daten reinstopfen, sondern nur das verändern was sie rausgeholt haben.
Nehmen wir aber mal an es wäre möglich falsche Daten reinzuhauen in den Flugschreiber, dann könnten das der Westen aber auch tun unter dem Vorwand Experten untersuchen alles.

Es macht keinen Sinn, dass Russland Radardaten veröffentlicht und den Flugschreiber manipuliert, weil dann müssten sie ihn so abgleichen das er mit ihren Daten übereinstimmt und ob das so geht bezweifle ich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Westen dahinter stecken?
> 
> Ich persönlich denke eher dass das Flugzeug versehentlich abgeschossen  wurde. Entweder vom Ukrainischen Militär, den Separatisten oder den  Russen.
> Und jetzt wird vertuscht -- also was bei sowas ja immer gemacht wird.
> Und genauso wie die Attentäter auf dem Majdan wird man auch hier keine wirklichen Täter ermitteln können.



Die Geopolitik der USA ist seit Jahren darauf ausgerichtet Russland und seine Verbündeten zurückzudrängen bzw. unter die eigene Kontrolle zu bringen. Das haben sie mit einem großen Teil der Ukraine schon geschafft. Das Hauptziel ist es aber, Russland wieder unter Westliche Kontrolle zu bringen, so wie vor Putins-Ära. Damals war Russland noch nciht böse, als Jelzin an der Macht war...damals durfte der Westen die Russischen Ressourcen auch ausplündern, was unter Putin nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Für mich ergeben sich nur folgende Möglichkeiten bezüglich des Unglücks MH17:

A: MH17 wurde von einem Ukrainischen Jet/Rakete abgeschossen. Mit voller Absicht um es den Seperatisten/Russland in die Schuhe zu schieben.
B: MH17 ist wegen einem Defekt/Pilotenfehler abgestürtzt und der Westen versucht nun einen Vorteil daraus zu gewinnen in dem sie die Seperatisten/Russland dafür verantwortlich machen.
C: Der Flug MH17 wurde im Auftrag des Westens (das wäre dann eine False Flag Operation) entführt und zum Absturtz gebracht ---> hat bei 9/11 schon geklappt



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Westen den Krieg brauchen?
> Der Westen ist seit Jahren pleite weil er seinen Wohlstand auf Pump finanziert hat.



Der Westen und besonders die USA brauchen einen Krieg und mit den oben aufgezählten Möglichkeiten rücken sie diesem Wunsch immer Näher. Der Grund dafür ist die US-Wirtschaft, sie ist nur auf Kriegsgüter ausgelegt, weil die USA nur noch konsumieren statt zu produzieren (darum auch die hohen Schulden). Wieso findet immer ein großer Krieg statt wenn die USA wieder einmal einen verdammt hohen Schuldenberg angehäuft hat? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieso gibt es Leute die an einem Krieg verdienen und wieso kontrollieren diese Leute die USA?

Wenn man diese Fragen nur alle in der Öffentlichkeit stellen würde...


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Für mich ergeben sich nur folgende Möglichkeiten bezüglich des Unglücks MH17:
> 
> A: MH17 wurde von einem Ukrainischen Jet/Rakete abgeschossen. Mit voller Absicht um es den Seperatisten/Russland in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> B: MH17 ist wegen einem Defekt/Pilotenfehler abgestürtzt und der Westen versucht nun einen Vorteil daraus zu gewinnen in dem sie die Seperatisten/Russland dafür verantwortlich machen.
> C: Der Flug MH17 wurde im Auftrag des Westens (das wäre dann eine False Flag Operation) entführt und zum Absturtz gebracht ---> hat bei 9/11 schon geklappt



Bei dir also immer der Westen Schuld und sonst keiner?
Sehr einseitige Sichtweise.
Und klammere mal die Verschwörungen um 9/11 aus. Die haben hier nichts zu suchen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Der Westen und besonders die USA brauchen einen Krieg und mit den oben aufgezählten Möglichkeiten rücken sie diesem Wunsch immer Näher. Der Grund dafür ist die US-Wirtschaft, sie ist nur auf Kriegsgüter ausgelegt, weil die USA nur noch konsumieren statt zu produzieren (darum auch die hohen Schulden). Wieso findet immer ein großer Krieg statt wenn die USA wieder einmal einen verdammt hohen Schuldenberg angehäuft hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch.
die Schulden der USA steigen immer. deiner Theorie nach müssten sie also ständig Krieg führen und nicht erst dann wenn sich mal wieder ein hoher Schuldenberg angesammelt hat.
Das Dilemma ist ja auch dass der Schuldenberg durch Kriege ja noch viel weiter steigt. Sieht man ja auch an der Bush Administration und seine Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak.
Und der große Anstieg der Schulen um 2008 kommt ja durch die Bankenkrise. Europäische Staaten haben sich in dem Zeitraum ebenfalls sehr stark neu verschuldet.

Der Westen braucht keinen Krieg. Deine Annahme ist völlig haltlos. Denn Kriege kosten sehr viel Geld und treiben die Schulden immer weiter nach oben.
Einzig die Geheimdienste kann man kritisieren weil sie Szenarien erstellen die mehr als fragwürdig sind damit man ihnen die Gelder nicht kürzt.
Aber das ist bei den Russen und Chinesen nicht anders.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Juli 2014)

Geopolitik - Der globale Aggressor USA führt moderne Kriege indirekt - YouTube


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Glaubst du das ernsthaft? Das Video beschreibt eigentlich gut das russische Vorgehen.


Ramons01 schrieb:


> D
> Für mich ergeben sich nur folgende Möglichkeiten bezüglich des Unglücks MH17:
> 
> A: MH17 wurde von einem Ukrainischen Jet/Rakete abgeschossen. Mit voller Absicht um es den Seperatisten/Russland in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> ...


 
Du schließt also jegliche Schuld Russlands oder der Aufständischen kategorisch aus? Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, dass die Ukraine den Jet aus versehen abgeschossen hat, aber absichtlich? Niemals, das Risiko wäre viel zu groß und warum sollten die das überhaupt machen? In den letzten Wochen hat die Armee große Geländegewinne erzielt. Wenn Russland nicht noch massiver interveniert sind die Separatisten bald besiegt. Da erscheint es mir doch wahrscheinlicher, dass die Aufständischen mal ihre erbeutete Buk ausprobieren wollten. Einer schlecht ausgebildeten Rebellentruppe traue ich so einen Fehler eher zu. Dafür sprechen auch die mittlerweile gelöschten Meldungen über ein abgeschossenes ukrainisches Flugzeug.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Juli 2014)

LOL
OK 
Dann nenne ein Land und erläutere  deine Theorie!
Ich bin gespannt!


Edit: Welchen Sinn ergab eine Stationierung von Buk's durch die ukrainische Armee in der Nähe der Seperatisten, die überhaupt keine Flugzeuge/Helikopter besitzen?
Warum wurden sie dort stationiert?
Warum so viele? (27)
Sind sie noch dort?


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Garantiert um zivile Flugzeuge abzuschießen. Absolut rational, so bringt man die Weltöffentlichkeit auf seine Seite. 

Im ernst, es ist ganz normal eigene Militäroperationen durch Luftabwehr zu sichern. Das macht man einfach. Außerdem hat die Ukraine Russland mehrfach beschuldigt ihren Luftraum verletzt zu haben, daher ist es nur logisch Luftabwehr aufzubauen.

Du willst ein Land haben? Ok, die Ukraine. Unzufriedene Bewohner der Ostukraine werden durch russisches Fernsehen weiter aufgestachelt. Russische Agenten schüren Unruhe und zetteln Aufstände an. Die Aufständischen werden mit russischen Waffen versorgt und von russischen Söldnern unterstützt. In Putins Propaganda werden aus den Rebellen Freiheitskämpfer. Die Regierung in Kiew wird beschuldigt für eine humanitäre Katastrophe verantwortlich zu sein. Wenn Russland wie auf der Krim direkt eingreift lässt es sich als Befreier fallen. Richten tut sich das ganze gegen die USA, der Putin in einer direkten Konfrontation nicht gewachsen wäre, gegen die EU, und besonders gegen alle Völker Osteuropas die versuchen sich vom Einfluss Russlands zu befreien. Hier soll ,wie schon in Georgien, ein Exempel statuiert werden. So ähnlich lief es auch in Moldau.

Wie sehr sich Russland tatsächlich um die Rechte von Minderheiten und Unterdrückten sorgt zeigt sich ja in Tschetschenien....
Und natürlich an so Kleinigkeiten wie der Ermordung kritischer Journalisten, der Verfolgung von Homosexuellen im eigenem Land, der Verhaftung von friedlichen Demonstranten, und der Sperrung unliebsamer Websites.

Wie sehr die Menschen wirklich hinter den Rebellen stehen zeigt sich z.B. hier http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...rer-strelkow-beklagt-kampfmoral-a-970290.html


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Edit: Welchen Sinn ergab eine Stationierung von Buk's durch die ukrainische Armee in der Nähe der Seperatisten, die überhaupt keine Flugzeuge/Helikopter besitzen?
> Warum wurden sie dort stationiert?
> Warum so viele? (27)
> Sind sie noch dort?


 
Frag das Militär.
Aber ich tippe dass sie vorsorglich stationiert wurden falls die Russen auf die Idee kommen einzuschreiten.
Nach einem Einmarsch der Russen dann noch Waffensysteme zu verlegen würde zu lange dauern.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wie sehr sich Russland tatsächlich um die Rechte von Minderheiten und Unterdrückten sorgt zeigt sich ja in Tschetschenien....
> Und natürlich an so Kleinigkeiten wie der Ermordung kritischer Journalisten, der Verfolgung von Homosexuellen im eigenem Land, der Verhaftung von friedlichen Demonstranten, und der Sperrung unliebsamer Websites.



In tschetschenien wurden Radikale Muslime bekämpft die dort einen auf Al Kaida 2.0 gemacht haben.
Die Ermordung kannst du nicht der Regierung vorwerfen sondern musst sie eher an verantwortliche Waffengeschäfte richten die aufgedeckt wurden...kannst ja Barschel fragen wie schnell dann sowas geht... oh wait
Es gibt keine Verfolgung Homosexueller in Russland (zumindest nicht per Gesetz, es gibt dort ein Gesetz das generell sexuelle Handlungen inkl. intimen berührungen usw. in der öffentlichkeit & medien untersagt)
Friedliche Demonstranten werden hier auch alles andere als gut behandelt (zuletzt z.B. vor 2-3 Wochen in Kreuzberg als Schüler dort vor ihrer Schule gegen die Räumung der Flüchtlinge Protestiert haben und die Polizei mit Tränengas & Schlagstöcken drauf gegangen ist + Demos in Stuttgart usw.)
Sperrung unliebsamer Websites ? Zensur ? Das haben wir hier nicht ? ...


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Dann zeig mir mal eine Website, die ich hier nicht aufrufen kann. Und komm mir nicht mit von der GEMA gesperrten Musikvideos. Natürlich ist hier auch nicht alles perfekt, aber weit besser als in Russland.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Verfolgung Homosexueller in Russland


 
Das sehen die homosexuelle in Russland aber ganz anders.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Aha. Und das hast du in deutschen Fernsehen gesehen oder was ?

Habe viele Freund teilweise Familie in RU und keiner sagt was schlimmer über die Homos auch die Russen nicht.

Außerdem: Wieso sollte die Separatisten/Russen das Flugzeug abschießen ? Das wäre das schlimmst was passieren könnte.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Russischen Quellen sollte man keinen Glauben schenken. Dafür werden einfach viel zu oft absichtlich Fehlinformationen und abstruse Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet. So wurde beispielsweise behauptet, es gäbe keine russischen Truppen auf der Krim. Auch die Tatsache, dass viele der Separatisten Russen sind, sollte einem zu Denken geben.


 
Genau und Bild, Spiegel & Co. sind glaubwürdig 
Woher willst du denn wissen, dass alles der Wahrheit entspricht, was dir diese Medien erzählen? Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass die Russen auch Propaganda betreiben und die Medien manipulieren. Aber zu glauben dass sowas in Deutschland nicht passiert, wäre einfach zu naiv.


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2014)

Da viele Leute nach Quellen fragen, die Zeuge dafür sind dass die USA gezielt Propaganda verwenden, um Gegner "Geopolitisch" zu schwächen, stell ich mal ein paar Beispiele zusammen mit den ehrbaren Taten der USA

1. *Brutkastenlüge*

Es wird behauptet, irakische Soldaten hätten kuwaitische Frühgeborene getötet. Ein kuwaitisches Mädchen namens "Nayirah", welches in dem Krankenhaus gearbeitet hat, beschreibt vor einem Komitee/Auschuss die gezielte Tötung der Kinder durch die Soldaten. Sie verschweigt ihre Herkunft vor dem Ausschuss und steht auch nicht unter Eid.
Auffallend ist auch bei diesem Video (keine Angst dauert nur 20sec): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-nGkQBk03o , dass das Mädchen nahezu perfektes Englisch spricht, was zu dieser Zeit, sogar heute in Deutschland selten bei Personen zu hören ist!

Später stellte sich heraus, dass sie die Tochter eines kuwaitischen Botschafters namens "Scheich Saud Nasir as-Sabah" ist und diese Aussage eine Lüge und eine gezielte PR-Aktion war um den Angriffkrieg in den 90ern zu legimitieren.

Quellen: Am Anfang stand die Lüge | Telepolis
Brutkastenlüge

Frage: Wieso wurde niemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen? Wo war da die Empörung? Hat das Kriegsgericht in Den Haag geschlafen?Dieses Mädchen ist mitverantwortlich an einem Völkermord!

2: *Finanzierung der Mujahadeen in Afghanistan*

Etwas kurz gefasst: Sowjets marschieren in Afghanistan ein, USA sieht das nicht so gerne, denn Afghanistan ist geopolitisch gesehen ein sehr wichtiger Ort im mittleren Osten bzw. Asien.
Was macht man also? Eine Gruppe fundamentalistischer Vollidioten finanzieren, damit diese die Russen aus dem Land werfen. 
Der ehrwürdige Name dieser Aktion: Operation Cyclone

Das Ergebnis? Chaos, unzählige Tote und tausende von Minen die an jeder Ecke Afghanistans verteilt wurden.

Hillary Clinton gibt diese Tatsachen öffentlich zu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNB4jtFrg1E
Erstaunlich ist mit welch einer Lockerheit sie das zugibt, da sie weiß, dass niemand die USA vor Gericht stellen kann.

Googlen: Operation Cyclone

3: *Irakkrieg 2003*
TL;DR: böse böse biologische Kriegswaffen wurden vermutet
Ergebnis: Genozid/Völkermord an hundertausenden Zivilisten

Quellen: gibts genug, kann jeder nachgucken

etc.

Und nun zur Ukraine:

Der LEGAL und DEMOKRATISCH gewählte Präsident wird in einem Putsch gestürzt, die westlichen Medien unterstützen diesen Putsch.
USA weitet seinen Einflußbereich weiter aus
Putin schafft es die Krim mit einer Volksbefragung zu annektieren und niemand kommt dabei zu Tode.
Natürlich haben sie dabei ihre eigenen Interessen aber wer hat das nicht? Siehe LINK

Dann kommt es zur Eskalation weil andere Mächte meinen sich immer mehr einmischen zu müssen.
Ein Freund von meiner Uni meinte, dass seine Schwester letztens aus der Ukraine zurückgekehrt sei und folgendes berichtete:
Es gehen Männer in die zahlreichen Kneipen und Bars wo sich prekäre Bevölkerungsgruppen herumtreiben und ermutigen diese auf die Straßen zu gehen und zu protestieren, als dank dafür gibt es Geld und Essen (Wo kommt das Geld wohl her?)

Stellt euch vor Putin würde so ne ******* in Südamerika oder wieder auf Kuba abziehen! Einfach dort hinfliegen wie John Kerry oder andere und die Leute dort ermutigen gegen die USA zu revoltieren? Wie wäre die internationale Reaktion darauf? Eine Polit-Satire dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riKglw7Rzqg

Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass die USA heutzutage so einen großen Einfluß auf die Medien, Politik, Kultur, Ausbeutung etc. hat, dass wir wie in dem Roman "1984" vom großen Bruder sprechen können. 

Ron Pauls Rede aus dem Jahre 2002, er sagt die meißten Ereignisse voraus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEcJuFvGkDU

Iran nennt sich Gotteststaat. USA ist ein Gotteststaat.
Niemand kann einen so mächtigen Staat zur Rechenschaft zwingen und es werden weitere Kriege folgen


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dir also immer der Westen Schuld und sonst keiner?
> Sehr einseitige Sichtweise.
> Und klammere mal die Verschwörungen um 9/11 aus. Die haben hier nichts zu suchen.



Wenn du sagen würdest, ich sehe nur die Fouls von Fußballmannschaft A da ich Fan von Mannschaft B bin, würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber hier sehe ich die Vergangenheit und das Vorgehen der Parteien und deshalb ergibt es für mich keinen Sinn, dass Russland für das Unglück schuld ist. Würden sie das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben, dann würden sie damit dem Westen in die Hände spielen. Dieser könnte dann leicht durchsetzen das die Ukraine NATO Gebiet wird. Somit hätten sie den Feind direkt vor der Grenze.

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber so dumm sind auch die Russen nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch.
> die Schulden der USA steigen immer. deiner Theorie nach müssten sie also  ständig Krieg führen und nicht erst dann wenn sich mal wieder ein hoher  Schuldenberg angesammelt hat.
> Das Dilemma ist ja auch dass der Schuldenberg durch Kriege ja noch viel  weiter steigt. Sieht man ja auch an der Bush Administration und seine  Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak.
> Und der große Anstieg der Schulen um 2008 kommt ja durch die  Bankenkrise. Europäische Staaten haben sich in dem Zeitraum ebenfalls  sehr stark neu verschuldet.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt, sie müssten nur vor jedem Staatsbankrott einen großen Krieg anfangen und mit groß meine ich eher sowas wie Weltkrieg I. und II. Weltkrieg. Das liegt daran, dass die FED Geld druckt aber dieses Geld keinen realen Gütern gegenübersteht. Das einzige was die USA produzieren können sind Rüstungsgüter und die werden nur zu Kriegszeiten ordentlich verkauft.
Jetzt mal ganz Wirtschaftlich betrachtet hat der II. Weltkrieg der USA alles gebracht was sie sich wünschen konnten. Dadurch stiegen sie endgültig zur Weltmacht und ihre Wirtschaft lief wieder.

Aber dieses ganze Thema gehört hier nicht rein, aber nur um es mal gesagt zu haben....da alles miteinander verknüpft ist.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Du schließt also jegliche Schuld Russlands oder der Aufständischen kategorisch aus? Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, dass die Ukraine den Jet aus versehen abgeschossen hat, aber absichtlich? Niemals, das Risiko wäre viel zu groß und warum sollten die das überhaupt machen? In den letzten Wochen hat die Armee große Geländegewinne erzielt. Wenn Russland nicht noch massiver interveniert sind die Separatisten bald besiegt. Da erscheint es mir doch wahrscheinlicher, dass die Aufständischen mal ihre erbeutete Buk ausprobieren wollten. Einer schlecht ausgebildeten Rebellentruppe traue ich so einen Fehler eher zu. Dafür sprechen auch die mittlerweile gelöschten Meldungen über ein abgeschossenes ukrainisches Flugzeug.



Mehr oder weniger...ja. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe, ich sehe diverse Sachen und bin mir sehr sicher das Russland mit dem Thema nicht negativ in Verbindung steht.
Wieso sollte das Risiko zu groß sein? Du siehst doch unsere Medien, wie sie sofort die Seperatisten und Russland beschuldigt haben. Niemand hat auch nur kurz daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht Kiew war (wie damals 2001 bei einer Übung als sie ein Russisches Flugzeug runtergeholt haben).
Vielleicht möchte Poroshenko noch gerne etwas weitergehen, er und seine Freunde sind jetzt nicht die Russenliebhaber. Vielleicht möchte er gerne zusammen mit der NATO etwas größeres anzetteln und das die NATO das will steht sowieso außer Frage.

Übrigens wurden die Tage davor 2 Ukrainische Flugzeuge abgeschossen, davon stammen eventuell diese Meldungen. 



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Garantiert um zivile Flugzeuge abzuschießen. Absolut rational, so bringt man die Weltöffentlichkeit auf seine Seite.
> 
> Im ernst, es ist ganz normal eigene Militäroperationen durch Luftabwehr zu sichern. Das macht man einfach. Außerdem hat die Ukraine Russland mehrfach beschuldigt ihren Luftraum verletzt zu haben, daher ist es nur logisch Luftabwehr aufzubauen.



Nicht wirklich. Niemand sichert sich gegen etwas ab das der Feind nicht Besitzt, aber gut in Europa gibt es auch einen Raketenschild gegen den Iran. 
Und die Ukraine hat mehrfach absichtlich auf Russisches Terretorium geschossen und dabei wurde sogar ein Mensch getötet, dass hat Kiew aber geleugnet...blöd nur das der Mensch trotzdem tot ist.
Ich bezweifle das Russland Ukrainischen Luftraum verletzt hat, sowas ist schnell gesagt und hat in letzter Zeit oft nicht gestimmt.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Du willst ein Land haben? Ok, die Ukraine. Unzufriedene Bewohner der  Ostukraine werden durch russisches Fernsehen weiter aufgestachelt.  Russische Agenten schüren Unruhe und zetteln Aufstände an. Die  Aufständischen werden mit russischen Waffen versorgt und von russischen  Söldnern unterstützt. In Putins Propaganda werden aus den Rebellen  Freiheitskämpfer. Die Regierung in Kiew wird beschuldigt für eine  humanitäre Katastrophe verantwortlich zu sein. Wenn Russland wie auf der  Krim direkt eingreift lässt es sich als Befreier fallen. Richten tut  sich das ganze gegen die USA, der Putin in einer direkten Konfrontation  nicht gewachsen wäre, gegen die EU, und besonders gegen alle Völker  Osteuropas die versuchen sich vom Einfluss Russlands zu befreien. Hier  soll ,wie schon in Georgien, ein Exempel statuiert werden. So ähnlich  lief es auch in Moldau.



Mensch, wenn du jetzt das ganze Russische Zeugs mit Westen/NATO/USA/CIA usw. austauscht, stimmt es sogar. 
Dafür muss ich nicht einmal Theorien erfinden, denn unsere Medien drucken die Propaganda die uns anstachelt brüh warm. 

Georgien war eine andere Sache. Es war eine Reaktion Russlands auf die Ankündigungen Georgien in die NATO aufzunehmen (ob man das jetzt darf und es richtig ist lasse ich dahingestellt), komischerweise wollen die das auch nur seit ein neuer an der Macht ist. 



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wie sehr sich Russland tatsächlich um die Rechte von Minderheiten und Unterdrückten sorgt zeigt sich ja in Tschetschenien....
> Und natürlich an so Kleinigkeiten wie der Ermordung kritischer  Journalisten, der Verfolgung von Homosexuellen im eigenem Land, der  Verhaftung von friedlichen Demonstranten, und der Sperrung unliebsamer  Websites.



Es stellt sich immer die Frage wie man alles sieht. Das Problem an der Sache ist nämlich, dass wir eine Propagandabrille auf haben und alles was in Russland passiert verzerrt wahrnehmen. Bei uns werden Verbrecher zu Kremlkritikern erklärt obwohl sie hunderte Millionen hinterzogen haben. Es ist in Russland auch keine Homosexuellen Verfolgung, die Menschen dort sehen das anders. Es ist eine andere Kultur, Russland ist ja christlich orthodox und bei ihnen sieht man das ganze als Homosexuellen Propaganda an. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich nicht mit allem einverstanden bin wie das in Russland geregelt wird, jedoch ist der Fall Pussy Riot so richtig gelaufen (wenn das bei uns gewesen wäre würde es wahrscheinlich wieder Scheiterhaufen geben ).

Übrigens sterben viele Menschen auf der Welt durch komische Unfälle oder eines plötzlichen Todes, selbst wenn diese in Spitzenpositionen sind bei Banken hört man bei uns nichts. Doch sobald ein Russland Kritischer Journalist stirbt, sind bei uns die Zeitungen voll damit...ich würde einfach mal behaupten es fördert unser Feindbild von Russland wenn wir so denken und von solchen "Ermordungen durch z.B. den KGB" lesen. 



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wie sehr die Menschen wirklich hinter den Rebellen stehen zeigt sich z.B. hier Ostukraine: Separatistenführer Strelkow beklagt Kampfmoral - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ohje, da kommt sie wieder diese Reichspropaganda im Form eines Schmierblattes....
Zum Spiegel selber sage ich jetzt mal nichts, denn dieses Blatt ist mehr eine lokale Ausgabe der NATO Pressestelle.

Zum Artikel dort über die pösen Seperatisten: Ich nehme an der Spiegel lässt das Video korrekt übersetzt und mit untertitel laufen (ja das Video das nicht mehr vorhanden ist, genau das meine ich).


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Falls euch mal langweilig ist, ihr gerade nix zu tun & ein bischen Zeit habt - nehmt sie euch am besten für folgenden Film. Der Inhalt dieses Films ist *REAL* - ein Economic Hitman der im Auftrag der NSA in Südamerikanischen Staaten gearbeitet hat packt dort aus - könnte mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere von euch vielleicht dann doch mal ins Grübeln kommt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8--RiO_9I2M

Ihr werdet damit eure Zeit um einiges Sinnvoller verbringen als mit dem drölften Transformer Teil...


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube und behaupte ja gar nicht, dass unsere Medien absolut neutral sind. Wobei ich bisher noch nirgendwo die Behauptung gesehen habe, dass definitiv die Separatisten Schuld hätten, selbst Obama geht ( noch? ) nicht soweit. Das die ukrainische Regierung als Konfliktpartei unglaubwürdig ist, ist klar. Dasselbe gilt für die Russen und ihre Vasallen in der Ostukraine. Oder will hier jemand die Verbindung leugnen? Und das die Amis auch gerne mal Falschinformationen verbreiten ist mit bekannt. Es scheint nur so, als würden einige sich aus Prinzip hinter Russland und gegen den Westen stellen. Dabei wird dann behauptet andere wären verblendet und man bemerkt nicht, wie man in Wahrheit selbst verblendet ist.

Ich denke nicht das der Spiegel den Rebellenführer ( übrigens russischer Staatsbürger ) falsch übersetzt hat, eine so offensichtliche Lüge würde auffallen

Und nochmals, warum sollte die Regierung absichtlich den Flieger runterholen? Es war schon vorher bekannt, dass die Rebellen auch außerhalb Russlands Anhänger haben. Außerdem bestünde das Risiko, dass die Russen echte Beweise veröffentlichen könnten. Und selbst wenn das Risiko gering wäre, die Armee ist auf dem Vormasch, also wofür wäre das gut gewesen? Um einen Gegner zu diskreditieren, der eh am Ende ist? So dumm sind selbst die Ukrainer nicht. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Ich beleibe dabei, der Abschuss war ein Versehen, wer abgedrückt hat werden wir hoffentlich möglichst bald erfahren.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2014)

Was ich mich gerade Frage: Ist das Radar in Passagierflugzeugen überhaupt so gut, dass es Luftabwehrraketen orten kann, am besten noch aus welcher Richtung und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit, die im Anflug auf einem sind?


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2014)

Nein eigentlich nicht.
Die Rakete wird zwar auf dem Radar eventuell angezeigt, geht aber im rauschen unter, da sie zu klein ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Spiegel den Rebellenführer ( übrigens russischer Staatsbürger ) falsch übersetzt hat, eine so offensichtliche Lüge würde auffallen



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=742751405771322


----------



## Lotto (22. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade Frage: Ist das Radar in Passagierflugzeugen überhaupt so gut, dass es Luftabwehrraketen orten kann, am besten noch aus welcher Richtung und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit, die im Anflug auf einem sind?


 
Da man ja auch Vögel aufgrund der Gefahr eines Vogelschlags detektiert wird man das mit der Rakete sicher auch. Die Frage ist nur: was nützt es? Ein Passagierflugzeug hat keine Flares, die Rakete wird also mit Sicherheit in das Flugzeug einschlagen, da sie ja dessen Wärmesignatur erkannt hat.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade Frage: Ist das Radar in Passagierflugzeugen überhaupt so gut, dass es Luftabwehrraketen orten kann, am besten noch aus welcher Richtung und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit, die im Anflug auf einem sind?


 
Bei normalen Zivilflugzeugen wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn, dann nur bei modifizierten Modellen wie die des Präsidenten. Diese besitzen auch Flares. Allerdings wird der Luftraum normalerweise zusätzlich vom Militär überwacht und dort sollten Aufzeichnungen vorhanden sein. Hinzu kommt, dass ein Land teilweise auch den Luftraum seiner Nachbarländer überwacht, zwecks der Frühwarnung.


----------



## efdev (22. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=742751405771322


 
gibt es den schon bestätigung das auch der "nette" herr falsch übersetzt wurde ?
das wäre interessanter als das was du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Norkzlam (22. Juli 2014)

Ist das das einzige Beispiel? Falls ja gehe ich von einem Fehler aus. Ansonsten kann man mir gerne die weiteren Lügen zeigen.
Übrigens falscher Alarm, das Video ist nur unglücklich geschnitten. In den Kommentaren findet man folgendes:

"Maria Weiland Wir haben das Interview komplett auf Russisch gesehen. Sie hat die Worte aber wirklich gesagt, 1 Minute davor. Die schriftliche Übersetzung läuft simultan und korrekt. Als Dolmetscherin vermute ich, dass der Dolmetscher dort einfach nicht nachkam und es ist einfach unglücklicher Schnitt. ( bin prorussisch, einfach in diesem bestimmten Fall objektiv)"

Das Interview wurde im russischen Fernsehen wohl ständig in voller Länge gezeigt. Ich muss zugeben, einen Augenblick lang war ich verunsichert.


----------



## efdev (22. Juli 2014)

laut dem text unter dem bild welches er verlinkte gibt es angeblich eine menge falscher berichterstattung.
allerdings interessiert mich mehr ob gerade das falsch übersetzt wurde auf das er geantwortet hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch.
> die Schulden der USA steigen immer. deiner Theorie nach müssten sie also ständig Krieg führen und nicht erst dann wenn sich mal wieder ein hoher Schuldenberg angesammelt hat.
> Das Dilemma ist ja auch dass der Schuldenberg durch Kriege ja noch viel weiter steigt. Sieht man ja auch an der Bush Administration und seine Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak.
> Und der große Anstieg der Schulen um 2008 kommt ja durch die Bankenkrise. Europäische Staaten haben sich in dem Zeitraum ebenfalls sehr stark neu verschuldet.
> ...




1. Die USA sind seit dem 2. Weltkrieg permanent, aber wirklich permanent in Kriegen verwickelt um ihre Geopolitischen Interessen durchzusetzen & zugang zu Ressourcen zu bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch seit 2000

Afghanistan (seit 2001)
Irak (seit 2003)
Haiti (2004)
Lybien (2011) 

Das alleine sind schon eine wahnsinnige Anzahl, dort sind aber nicht die verdeckten Millitäraktionen zum Putschen von Regierungen um dort Kriesen zu stiften aufgeführt, mit dieser Liste wärste nochmal ein paar Minuten beschäftigt.
Die USA hatten durch ihren Einsatz im 2. Weltkrieg die möglichkeit gesehen die Weltherschaft an sich zu reissen und tun seitdem alles dafür diese Position nichtmehr zu verlieren. 
Und zum Thema schulden - du hast das Geldsystem offensichtlich nicht verstanden (kein Vorwurf, da sehr kompliziert) aber Schulden und Verschuldung sind grandios und gewollt (von "oben") weil die Schulden des einen der Profit des anderen ist, und Zinseszins sorgt für expondentielles Wachstum (kann man sich nicht vorstellen wie rasant dieses wachstum geschieht, da es unnatürlich ist - als Beispiel hätte Jesus bei einem Jahreszins von 4% einen Cent (1 CENT !) angelegt, hätte er 2012 die Summe von 186.671.780.195.916.000.000.000.000.000.000 Euro. (255 Weltkugeln aus Gold in Goldwert umgerechnet) 

Wir sind diesmal die Generation die an den Kollapspunkt durch Zinsen kommt (deswegen wärs auch mal prima wenn mehr Leute aufwachen und sich nicht immerwieder in das selbe scheiss system verwickeln lassen aus "-> Kriegen -> Weltkriegen -> die junge Generation im Weltkrieg auf ein minimum dezimiert -> die alte Generation hat weiter das sagen -> feiert ne Party -> der scheiss geht weiter wie bisher" sorry es so flappsig zu schreiben - Aber hört endlich auf euch wie Schafe zu verhalten die es nicht besser wissen und auf dem Weg zur schlachtbank sind, ihr macht noch määääh während ihr schon richtung Schlachtbank schaut, 
Wir sind vernetzt, ihr habt zugang zu informationen wie keine Generation vor uns und wir sollten endlich mal aufhören uns gegenseitig als Putin dies, Nazi jenes usw. zu beschimpfen sondern zusammenhalten das uns nicht das gleiche passiert wie Generationen vor uns. 
Und ich bin kein Antiamerikaner - aber unsere Interessen in Deutschland-Europa & Russland (in diesem Verbund) sind nunmal ganz andere als es sich die USA einbilden - wir sind mit Russland durch Geschichte, Blut & Tränen so sehr verbunden - die USA und uns trennt ein Ozean - Russland dagegen ist unser Nachbar wir können sie nicht ewig wie untermenschen behandeln, sie ewig hinstellen wie zu zeiten des kalten krieges. Und für die ******** die in der Ukraine angezettelt wurde ist nunmal nicht Russland schuld sondern sie versuchen im Rahmen ihrer möglichkeiten wirklich sehr besonnen zu handeln und möglichst wenig schaden zu verursachen (sei es in der Ukraine oder auch bei uns in Europa) aber das wird immer schwieriger weil die US Administration wirklich komplett freidreht, für die sind wir nicht existent - die kehrt es einen scheissdreck wieviele Millionen Europäer ins Gras beißen wenn uns hier der Laden bald um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Russen da nicht mitmischen? Wenn Putin keinen Schaden anrichten wollte, warum hat er dann die Krim angeschlossen? Warum hat er die Ukrainer nicht einfach selbst ihre Probleme lösen lassen?
Und hast du gesehen, dass das von dir verlinkte Video keine Falschinformation enthält?


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Du hast sicherlich zu Anfang des Jahres als der Putsch lief mitbekommen bzw. gehört das es ein Assoziierungsabkommen geben sollte. Teil des Assoziierungsabkommens war (was hier unter den Teppich gekehrt wurde) das der größte Marinestützpunkt der Russischen Flotte (auf der Krim) einfach in Nato besitz übergegangen wäre inkl. aller Waffen usw. Die Nato spielt dabei auch eine Rolle die immer näher an Russisches Gebiet kommt (selbst Bush war es zu heikel der Ukraine so ein Abkommen anzubieten) das Abkommen wäre auch niemals unter Janukowytsch zustande gekommen (weil er eben ne Marionette wiederrum für Russland war) 
Die Nato war und ist ein Bündniss gegen Russland und hätte als die Sowietunion dicht gemacht hat auch aufgelöst gehört, stattdessen wurde und wird immer näher an Russische Grenzen Militär gebracht und ein Raketenabwehrschirm gebaut. 

Zum Video davor - Nein war mir nicht bekannt, aber es fehlt dann eben auch die komplette Originalaussage (was auch entweder ein Grober Fehler ist <- würde ich annehmen oder gewollt) beides ist halt gelinde gesagt "suboptimal"


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Es ist wirklich suboptimal. Das mit der Nato sehe ich anders. Die osteuropäischen Staaten fürchten sich noch heute, ob zu recht oder unrecht, darüber lässt sich streiten, vor Russland. Schaut man sich die Geschichte an ist es zumindest nachvollziehbar. Daher habe ich auch kein Problem damit jedem halbwegs demokratischem Land den Beitritt zu gewähren. Natürlich mag Russland das nicht, aber diese Staaten sind nicht Russlands Eigentum. Zu der Sache mit dem Marinestützpunkt hätte ich gerne eine Quelle, das wäre echt heftig.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Das Dokument ist 1500 Seiten dick, kannst das Video schauen das es gut zusammenfasst und wie der Konflikt entstanden ist. Ansonsten selber googlen und hoffentlich was finden. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdrBMRSFqOg


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Ken Jebsen ist scheinbar alles andere als eine verlässliche Quelle. Ansonsten werde ich nachher mal googeln, jetzt wird erstmal geschlafen.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Natürlich ist alles antisemtisch, rechts, dieses und jenes was eine kontrameinung einnimmt gegen den Wahnsinn der gerade getrieben wird  Und jo wird zeit zu pennen, gute nacht.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Frag das Militär.*
> Aber ich tippe dass sie vorsorglich stationiert wurden falls die Russen auf die Idee kommen einzuschreiten.
> Nach einem Einmarsch der Russen dann noch Waffensysteme zu verlegen würde zu lange dauern.



Brauche ich nicht!
Das hat Russland bereits vorgestern getan, von der Ukraine gab es dazu keine Antwort.

Die USA geben auch keine Daten ihres Sateliten bekannt.
Somit ist Russland derzeit das einzige Land, was Fakten und Beweise für die Aufklärung  dieser Untat geliefert hat.





			
				Norkzlam schrieb:
			
		

> Ken Jebsen ist scheinbar alles andere als eine verlässliche Quelle.....


Die Fakten, die er bringt, stimmen!
Er setzt sich für Frieden ein, was ist daran falsch?

Da du googlen wolltest....
Falsche Freunde | Telepolis


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Tjoar, was soll ich sagen/schreiben ?
USA blasen zum Rückzug: Putin ist nicht schuld am Abschuss von MH17 | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## mayo (23. Juli 2014)

Es heißt nur das nicht die Russen die Rakete agbeschossen haben, dennoch die Separatisten bewaffnen und evtl. ausbilden... Es kann im Moment nicht gesagt werden, wer die Rakete überhaupt abgeschossen hat. Nur dass das Flugzeug im von den Separatisten kontrolliertem Gebiet abgschossen.


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Juli 2014)

dann hast du den Artikel nicht genau gelesen:



> Denn das von AP referierte Eingeständnis, dass die Geheimdienste  nicht einmal die Nationalität bestimmen können, deckt sich mit einem  Bericht von Robert Parry, demzufolge die *CIA ziemlich erschrocken gewesen sein soll, als sie die Satelliten-Fotos zu Gesicht bekam*. Parry schreibt:
> 
> „Meine Quelle, die mir in der  Vergangenheit bereits zutreffende Informationen in ähnlichen Fällen  geliefert hat, sagte mir: Die US-Geheimdienste verfügen über  detaillierte Satellitenbilder von der verdächtigen  Raketenabschuss-Batterie, von welcher die verhängnisvolle Rakete  abgefeuert wurde. *Doch die Batterie scheint unter der Kontrolle von Soldaten der ukrainischen Regierungs-Armee gewesen zu sein.* Ihre Bekleidung sieht aus, als wären es ukrainische Uniformen.
> 
> Die Quelle sagte, dass die CIA-Analysten noch nicht ausschließen  wollten, dass es sich um Rebellen aus der Ostukraine handelt, die  ähnliche Uniformen tragen. Doch die ursprüngliche Einschätzung war, dass  es sich um ukrainische Soldaten handelt. Es gab auch die Vermutung,  dass die die betreffenden *Soldaten undiszipliniert und möglicherweise betrunken* waren. Die Satellitenbilder zeigten am Boden verstreute Bierflaschen auf dem Gebiet, sagte die Quelle.“


Sollten es Ukrainische Soldaten gewesen sein und es war keine Absicht, okay dann habe ich zu hart ausgeteilt. Aber wenn das stimmt, ist es eine Schande wie sie es ausschlachten.


----------



## mayo (23. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> dann hast du den Artikel nicht genau gelesen:
> 
> Sollten es Ukrainische Soldaten gewesen sein und es war keine Absicht, okay dann habe ich zu hart ausgeteilt. Aber wenn das stimmt, ist es eine Schande wie sie es ausschlachten.


 
Hab ich wohl. Aber wie immer im Leben, neige ich dazu Quellen und Inhalte zu vergleichen. Und die angegeben Quelle ist die einzige, die diesen Satz so veröffentlicht (*Doch die Batterie scheint unter der Kontrolle von Soldaten der ukrainischen Regierungs-Armee gewesen zu sein.* Ihre Bekleidung sieht aus, als wären es ukrainische Uniformen.)

Die anderen Nachrichtenagenturen relativieren diesen Satz... Stehtr selbst im näachstem Absatz... Solange nicht eine "Dritte" Partei diese Bilder auswerten kann, ist die Qualität der Aussage zumindest unklar, wenn nicht zweifelhaft.

@it:
Wir könenn uns kein 100%igs Urteil bilden! Ich würde, wie fast die gesamte westliche Berichterstattung vermuten, dass die Separatisten einfach einen traurigen Fehler begannen haben. Dies mag durch die unvollständige Ausbildung verursacht sein.

Noch nichtmal die Amis würden ein volles Zivilflugzeug abschiessen um Angriffe zu rechtfertigen... Und warum sollte die Ukrainische Armee auf Flugzeuge schiessen, wenn die Separatisten keine haben...


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Juli 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Hab ich wohl. Aber wie immer im Leben, neige ich dazu Quellen und Inhalte zu vergleichen. Und die angegeben Quelle ist die einzige, die diesen Satz so veröffentlicht (*Doch die Batterie scheint unter der Kontrolle von Soldaten der ukrainischen Regierungs-Armee gewesen zu sein.* Ihre Bekleidung sieht aus, als wären es ukrainische Uniformen.)
> 
> Die anderen Nachrichtenagenturen relativieren diesen Satz... Stehtr selbst im näachstem Absatz... Solange nicht eine "Dritte" Partei diese Bilder auswerten kann, ist die Qualität der Aussage zumindest unklar, wenn nicht zweifelhaft.


 
Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass Robert Parry nicht irgendein Sensationsgeiler Journalist ist. Er hat sich durch seine Recherchen zur Iran-Contra-Affäre für AP-Newsweek einen Namen gemacht. Ich denke das dieser Mann nicht einfch alles veröffentlicht was er vor die Finger bekommt, sondern genau prüft was an der Story dran sein könnte und wenn er einen verlässlichen Informanten hat, könnte an der Sache auch etwas drab sein.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel du gelesen hast hier auf den letzten paar Seiten, aber es wurde bereits mehrmals gesagt das unser Westliche Presse nicht neutral ist. Wieso sollten unsere Medien die uns die ganze Zeit einreden wollten das es die Seperatisten/Russland war, solch eine Information veröffentlichen? Das würde ihren bisherigen Storys wiederpsrechen und ich denke, dass sie das erst übernehmen werden wenn sie keine andere Wahl mehr haben. Bis dahin sind die Seperatisten Schuld. 

Übrigens haben unsere tollen Medien nicht einmal in betracht gezogen das es ein Defekt/Pilotenfehler sein könnte, so wie bei MH370. Komisch nicht?



mayo schrieb:


> @it:
> Wir  könenn uns kein 100%igs Urteil bilden! Ich würde, wie fast die gesamte  westliche Berichterstattung vermuten, dass die Separatisten einfach  einen traurigen Fehler begannen haben. Dies mag durch die unvollständige  Ausbildung verursacht sein.
> 
> Noch nichtmal die Amis würden ein  volles Zivilflugzeug abschiessen um Angriffe zu rechtfertigen... Und  warum sollte die Ukrainische Armee auf Flugzeuge schiessen, wenn die  Separatisten keine haben...



Das Problem an der Geschichte ist nur, dass nicht jeder Idiot ein BUK-Raketensystem bedienen und abfeuern kann und dann so ganz versehentlich ein Passagierflugzeug abschießt. Tut mir Leid, aber so etwas glaube ich nicht.



mayo schrieb:


> Noch nichtmal die Amis würden ein  volles Zivilflugzeug abschiessen um Angriffe zu rechtfertigen... Und  warum sollte die Ukrainische Armee auf Flugzeuge schiessen, wenn die  Separatisten keine haben...



Du denkst die Amis würden so etwas nicht machen? 

-Nun sie haben schon beim Irakkrieg gelogen und gesagt Saddam Hussein habe Massenvernichtungswaffen und Raketen die bis nach Europa reichen. Es stellte sich heraus das es eine Lüge war um Krieg gegend en Irak zu führen.
-1964 kam es angebblich beim Golf von Tonkin zu einem Zwischenfall bei dem nordvietnamesische Schnellboote angeblich Kriegsschiffe der USA beschossen haben sollen, damit sollte der Vietnamkrieg begründet werden. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es eine Lüge (2005 wurde das durch Akten der NSA die freigegeben wurden bestätigt).
-9/11 war eine False-Flag-Operation und ja ich weiß Verschwörungstheorien...Fakt ist es gibt so viele Ungereimtheiten und der Bericht der Untersuchung ist so schlecht gemacht und lässt so viele wichtige Punkte aus, da kann mir keiner sagen das alles nur ein blödes Unglück war.

Die USA haben schon oft Sachen vorgetäuscht oder dafür gesorgt, dass bestimmte Sachen passieren, nur damit sie z.B. einen Kriegsgrund haben, darum denke ich auch das sie mehr bei dem MH17 Unglück mit drinnen stecken als wir wissen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Um auch mal eine Theorie über Russland loszuwerden, damit es nicht so einseitig wird:

Die Russen, sprengten ihre eigenen Bürger 1999 in die Luft, um es dann den Tschetschenen in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Alles fein säuberlich mit dem FSB geplant.
Sprengstoffanschläge auf Wohnhäuser in Russland

Es gab sogar eine Quelle aus erster Hand....ein Kritiker und ehemaliger Geheimdienstagent...der Mann hieß Litwinenko und wurde wohl zu unbequem.
Alexander Walterowitsch Litwinenko

Zum Thema:

Wieso sind jetzt eigentlich nur noch 200 Leichen überführt worden.....hat sich da irgendwer verzählt oder was ist da los?


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel du gelesen hast hier auf den letzten paar Seiten, aber es wurde bereits mehrmals gesagt das unser Westliche Presse nicht neutral ist. Wieso sollten unsere Medien die uns die ganze Zeit einreden wollten das es die Seperatisten/Russland war, solch eine Information veröffentlichen? Das würde ihren bisherigen Storys wiederpsrechen und ich denke, dass sie das erst übernehmen werden wenn sie keine andere Wahl mehr haben. Bis dahin sind die Seperatisten Schuld.


Keine Presse ist neutral. Wie denn auch? Aber ich glaube der westlichen Presse eher als so Medien wie Russia-Today. 



> Übrigens haben unsere tollen Medien nicht einmal in betracht gezogen das es ein Defekt/Pilotenfehler sein könnte, so wie bei MH370. Komisch nicht?


Wie sollte ein Pilotenfehler schuld sein? Wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt, dann stürzt es ab und es fliegen keine Teile in einem kilometerweiten Radius herum. 




> Das Problem an der Geschichte ist nur, dass nicht jeder Idiot ein BUK-Raketensystem bedienen und abfeuern kann und dann so ganz versehentlich ein Passagierflugzeug abschießt. Tut mir Leid, aber so etwas glaube ich nicht.


Sowas glaubst du nicht? Hast du schon selbst mit so einem System gearbeitet? Wenn nicht, woher willst du wissen wie schwer man den Umgang mit einem solchen Waffensystem erlernen kann? 



> Du denkst die Amis würden so etwas nicht machen?


Welchen Sinn hätte es aus der Sicht der Amerikaner? Keinen, genausowenig wie es einen Sinn hätte, wenn die Regierung/ukr Militär den Flieger abgeschossen hätte. Für die Separatisten ist es natürlich auch kontraproduktiv, aber es deutet eben vieles auf die pro-russischen Separatisten hin.



> -Nun sie haben schon beim Irakkrieg gelogen und gesagt Saddam Hussein habe Massenvernichtungswaffen und Raketen die bis nach Europa reichen. Es stellte sich heraus das es eine Lüge war um Krieg gegend en Irak zu führen.
> -1964 kam es angebblich beim Golf von Tonkin zu einem Zwischenfall bei dem nordvietnamesische Schnellboote angeblich Kriegsschiffe der USA beschossen haben sollen, damit sollte der Vietnamkrieg begründet werden. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es eine Lüge (2005 wurde das durch Akten der NSA die freigegeben wurden bestätigt).
> -9/11 war eine False-Flag-Operation und ja ich weiß Verschwörungstheorien...Fakt ist es gibt so viele Ungereimtheiten und der Bericht der Untersuchung ist so schlecht gemacht und lässt so viele wichtige Punkte aus, da kann mir keiner sagen das alles nur ein blödes Unglück war.


Sie haben keinen krieg gegen den Irak geführt, schließlich waren es nur gewisse Sadam-treue Paramilitärs7Aufständische, die Widerstand geleistet haben, die reguläre Armee hat meist kapituliert. Dazu kommen noch diverse Terrororganisationen/Extremisten, die man aber nicht stellvertretend für den Irak sehen kann. 
Außerdem war ein Grund der, dass Sadam Terroristen beschützt bzw gestützt hat, die eben mit 9/11 in Verbindung gekommen sind. 

Wie willst du die Qualität des Untersuchungsberichts beurteilen? Hast du ihn selbst gelesen? 


Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die USA haben schon oft Sachen vorgetäuscht oder dafür gesorgt, dass bestimmte Sachen passieren, nur damit sie z.B. einen Kriegsgrund haben, darum denke ich auch das sie mehr bei dem MH17 Unglück mit drinnen stecken als wir wissen.


Und im Gegenzug sagen die russischen Geheimdienste/Regierung immer die Wahrheit oder was? Die USA biegen sich Tatsachen zurecht, genauso wie die Russen. 
Die USA hätte nichts von einem Krieg gegen Russland, rein gar nichts.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Presse ist neutral. Wie denn auch? Aber ich glaube der westlichen Presse eher als so Medien wie Russia-Today.



Das verbietet dir auch niemand!
Man sollte es aber trotzdem schaffen, Argumente und Beweise der anderen Seite  zu kennen, sich zu informieren und darüber nachdenken.



> Wie sollte ein Pilotenfehler schuld sein? Wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt, dann stürzt es ab und es fliegen keine Teile in einem kilometerweiten Radius herum.


Es war ein Beispiel, dass verdeutlichen sollte, dass sofortige Schuldzuweisungen ohne Beweis weder logisch noch konstruktiv sind.
Bist du Flugzeugabsturzexperte?




> Sowas glaubst du nicht? Hast du schon selbst mit so einem System gearbeitet? Wenn nicht, woher willst du wissen wie schwer man den Umgang mit einem solchen Waffensystem erlernen kann?


 Man kann im Internet googlen!  
"Eine Batterie setzt sich aus einem Radar- und einem Kommandofahrzeug  zusammen, dazu kommen vier Fahrzeuge mit den Raketenabschussrampen. Eine  ganze Batterie kann gleichzeitig sechs Ziele beschiessen!....
Die Bedienung dieser tödlichen Waffe ist aber nichts für Anfänger. Wie  Karl-Josef Dahlem vom Rüstungskonzern MBDA zu «Spiegel Online» sagt, ist  in der Regel ist eine mehrwöchige Theorie-Ausbildung und ein Praxiskurs  notwendig, um Soldaten zu instruieren. Zudem brauche es etwa 20  Personen für einen Abschuss." 
Raketen-System «Buk-M1»: Schwierig zu bedienen




> Welchen Sinn hätte es aus der Sicht der Amerikaner? Keinen, genausowenig wie es einen Sinn hätte, wenn die Regierung/ukr Militär den Flieger abgeschossen hätte. Für die Separatisten ist es natürlich auch kontraproduktiv, aber es deutet eben vieles auf die pro-russischen Separatisten hin.


Was deutet denn auf die pro-russischen Seperatisten hin??? 
Da bin ich wirklich sehr, sehr gespannt!
Bisher gab es nur gefälschte Beweise aus Kiew, westliche Politiker, die das ohne einen Beweis einfach behauptet haben und unsere Medien, die sich mit Propagandameldungen überschlagen haben.
Der US-Satelit, der ganz zufällig  genau zum Zeitpunkt des Abschusses der MH-17 über der Ostukraine war und der darauf spezialisiert ist, Abschüsse von Raketen zu orten, kann Bilder von *Bierflaschen* neben einem Buk-System identifizieren und wissen, dass die Besatzung der Buk betrunken war und der Abschuss keine Absicht war.
USA blasen zum Rückzug: Putin ist nicht schuld am Abschuss von MH17 | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
Er kann aber einen Kampfjet in Nähe der MH-17 nicht entdecken und hat auch keine Daten über diesen Buk-Abschuss?
Diese Informationen gab es erst nach der Pressekonferenz Russlands, warum so spät? 
Gab es überhaupt Daten, Bilder etc., die die US-Regierung zur Aufklärung dieser Tragödie veröffentlicht haben?

Warum wurde der Donezker Bahnhof von der ukrainischen Armee mit Artellerie beschossen, obwohl man wusste, dass sich dort der Zug (Kühlwagons) mit den Toten dieser Flugzeugtragödie befand?
Warum wollte der Westen unbedingt, dass die Donezker den Flugschreiber Kiew übergeben sollten, statt den malysischen Experten?



> Sie haben keinen krieg gegen den Irak geführt, schließlich waren es nur gewisse Sadam-treue Paramilitärs7Aufständische, die Widerstand geleistet haben, die reguläre Armee hat meist kapituliert. Dazu kommen noch diverse Terrororganisationen/Extremisten, die man aber nicht stellvertretend für den Irak sehen kann.
> Außerdem war ein Grund der, dass Sadam Terroristen beschützt bzw gestützt hat, die eben mit 9/11 in Verbindung gekommen sind.


Auf Nachrichtensendern wie N24 oder N-TV(unseren Medien)  liefen viele Dokus über den Irak. 
Informiere dich bitte!




> Wie willst du die Qualität des Untersuchungsberichts beurteilen? Hast du ihn selbst gelesen?


Hast du ihn gelesen?



> Und im Gegenzug sagen die russischen Geheimdienste/Regierung immer die Wahrheit oder was? Die USA biegen sich Tatsachen zurecht, genauso wie die Russen.
> Die USA hätte nichts von einem Krieg gegen Russland, rein gar nichts.


Link: Einsatz von

Gerade eine offizielle Anerkennung der „Volksrepubliken“ als  internationale Terrororganisationen würde eine Einmischung des Westens  in die Kampfhandlungen im Südosten der Ukraine logisch und begründet  machen, äußerte Zarjow.

„Damit Blauhelme in die Ukraine einmarschieren, muss Noworossija  nicht bloß als Terrororganisation, sondern als Terroristen von  internationalem Maßstab anerkannt werden wie etwa Al Kaida auf der  Uno-Liste“, sagte Zarjow in einem Interview für das russische Fernsehen.  „Dann würde eine solche Einmischung logisch und begründet sein.“
 Der Einzug von Friedenstruppen würde aber zu einer Teilung der  Ukraine führen. „Denn die ungarischen, polnischen und rumänischen  Truppen werden durch Territorien ziehen, die für die jeweiligen Länder  interessant sind“, betonte Zarjow.
 Noworussija (Neurussand) ist die inoffizielle Bezeichnung für die  abtrünnigen Gebiete Lugansk und Donezk im Südosten der Ukraine.




*Die offizielle Pressekonferenz der Offenlegung russischer Beweise zum Flugunglück:*
Russlands Verteidigungsministerium: Ukr. Kampfjet & US-Satellit über Absturzort von MH17 gesichtet - YouTube

Auch noch wichtig:
Kiew hat Boeing MH 17 selbst abgeschoßen - seine "Beweise" gegen "Separatisten" sind Fälschungen - YouTube
(bis 5 min. 21 interessant) 

Ukrainische Abgeordnete: Kiewer Regierung wird von Washington aus gelenkt - YouTube


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Hilfreich im Zusamenhang mit der Ukraine und dem Vorgehen/Motivation der USA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HelUnJxBIKc


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das verbietet dir auch niemand!
> Man sollte es aber trotzdem schaffen, Argumente und Beweise der anderen Seite  zu kennen, sich zu informieren und darüber nachdenken.
> 
> Es war ein Beispiel, dass verdeutlichen sollte, dass sofortige Schuldzuweisungen ohne Beweis weder logisch noch konstruktiv sind.
> Bist du Flugzeugabsturzexperte?


Ich sehe nur Bilder von abgestürzten Flugzeugen vor meinem inneren Auge, bei denen man das Flugzeug noch ansatzweise erkennen konnte. 



> Man kann im Internet googlen!
> "Eine Batterie setzt sich aus einem Radar- und einem Kommandofahrzeug  zusammen, dazu kommen vier Fahrzeuge mit den Raketenabschussrampen. Eine  ganze Batterie kann gleichzeitig sechs Ziele beschiessen!....
> Die Bedienung dieser tödlichen Waffe ist aber nichts für Anfänger. Wie  Karl-Josef Dahlem vom Rüstungskonzern MBDA zu «Spiegel Online» sagt, ist  in der Regel ist eine mehrwöchige Theorie-Ausbildung und ein Praxiskurs  notwendig, um Soldaten zu instruieren. Zudem brauche es etwa 20  Personen für einen Abschuss."
> Raketen-System «Buk-M1»: Schwierig zu bedienen


Wie lange dauert der "Konflikt" in der Ukraine nun schon an? Da könnte man leicht so einen Theoriekurs veranstalten. 
Außerdem werden in dem Konflikt nicht nur Aufständische ohne irgendwelche Waffenerfahrung dabei sein, sondern sehr wohl auch ausgebildete Soldaten. 



> Was deutet denn auf die pro-russischen Seperatisten hin???
> Da bin ich wirklich sehr, sehr gespannt!
> Bisher gab es nur gefälschte Beweise aus Kiew, westliche Politiker, die das ohne einen Beweis einfach behauptet haben und unsere Medien, die sich mit Propagandameldungen überschlagen haben.
> Der US-Satelit, der ganz zufällig  genau zum Zeitpunkt des Abschusses der MH-17 über der Ostukraine war und der darauf spezialisiert ist, Abschüsse von Raketen zu orten, kann Bilder von *Bierflaschen* neben einem Buk-System identifizieren und wissen, dass die Besatzung der Buk betrunken war und der Abschuss keine Absicht war.
> ...


Bisher gab es keine Beweise von irgendwem. PKs hin oder her, da wird viel geredet und wenig gesagt. 




> Warum wurde der Donezker Bahnhof von der ukrainischen Armee mit Artellerie beschossen, obwohl man wusste, dass sich dort der Zug (Kühlwagons) mit den Toten dieser Flugzeugtragödie befand?
> Warum wollte der Westen unbedingt, dass die Donezker den Flugschreiber Kiew übergeben sollten, statt den malysischen Experten?


Weil die Malaysier inkompetent sind? Das haben sie bei dem anderen Flugzeugabsturz eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.



> Auf Nachrichtensendern wie N24 oder N-TV(unseren Medien)  liefen viele Dokus über den Irak.
> Informiere dich bitte!


Hier glaubst du also rein solchen Dokus? 
Wirf mir nur weiter vor, mich zu informieren. Ich hab mich mehr mit dem Thema befasst, also durch ein paar Dokus. 



> Hast du ihn gelesen?


Zu Teilen, ja. 
Allerdings sind so gut wie alle Verschwörungstheorien einfach nur Humbug. 

Link: Einsatz von



> Gerade eine offizielle Anerkennung der „Volksrepubliken“ als  internationale Terrororganisationen würde eine Einmischung des Westens  in die Kampfhandlungen im Südosten der Ukraine logisch und begründet  machen, äußerte Zarjow.
> 
> „Damit Blauhelme in die Ukraine einmarschieren, muss Noworossija  nicht bloß als Terrororganisation, sondern als Terroristen von  internationalem Maßstab anerkannt werden wie etwa Al Kaida auf der  Uno-Liste“, sagte Zarjow in einem Interview für das russische Fernsehen.  „Dann würde eine solche Einmischung logisch und begründet sein.“
> Der Einzug von Friedenstruppen würde aber zu einer Teilung der  Ukraine führen. „Denn die ungarischen, polnischen und rumänischen  Truppen werden durch Territorien ziehen, die für die jeweiligen Länder  interessant sind“, betonte Zarjow.
> Noworussija (Neurussand) ist die inoffizielle Bezeichnung für die  abtrünnigen Gebiete Lugansk und Donezk im Südosten der Ukraine.



So ein Blödsinn. Die Blauhelme sind keine Anti-Terror-Einheit. Man kann sich auch immer in die arme Opferrolle drängen. 
Was sollte Ungarn denn von dem Territorium haben? Ach, mir ist schon klar, Blauhelme wurden in der Vergangenheit unglaublich oft dazu eingesetzt, das Staatsgebiete zu erweitern. 




> *Die offizielle Pressekonferenz der Offenlegung russischer Beweise zum Flugunglück:*
> Russlands Verteidigungsministerium: Ukr. Kampfjet & US-Satellit über Absturzort von MH17 gesichtet - YouTube
> 
> Auch noch wichtig:
> ...


RL]

Die Videos sind ganz interessant. Allerdings warte ich noch auf die Gegenseite. Bisher sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass es eine dumme Verwechslung der Separatisten war. 

@Putinversteher: 
Lukaschenko ist in etwa genauso glaubwürdig wie Kim Jong-Il^^


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Putinversteher:
> Lukaschenko ist in etwa genauso glaubwürdig wie Kim Jong-Il^^



Da haste wohl recht, vielleicht sollten wir erstmal auf eine Bestätigung von Collin Powell warten.


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Presse ist neutral. Wie denn auch? Aber ich  glaube der westlichen Presse eher als so Medien wie Russia-Today.



Nein, keine offiziele Mainstream Presse ist neutral das stimmt, aber es  gibt viele alternativen Medien die sehr wohl versuchen Objektiv zu  berichten.

Du glaubst also unserer Westlichen Presse mehr, obwohl die ganz großen  (FAZ, ZEIT, BILD, SPIEGEL, usw) eindeutig mit der NATO in Verbindung  stehen? Du willst ernsthaft behaupten du glaubst diesen Medien mehr  obwohl du genau weißt das du nur das zeug zu hören bekommst was die NATO  gut findet? Dann hast du im Prinzip doch das selbe was ihr den  Russischen Medien vorwerft, und zwar Propaganda.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie sollte ein Pilotenfehler schuld sein? Wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt,  dann stürzt es ab und es fliegen keine Teile in einem kilometerweiten  Radius herum.



Wer sagt das? Das Flugzeug kann genauso abgestürtzt sein und am Boden  ist es dann explodiert oder vielleicht ist es in z.B. 1.000-2.000 Metern  Höhe explodiert, das wissen wir ja nicht. Es kann sehr viele Gründe für  ein Unglück dieser Art geben, nur komisch das man bei uns nur von einem  Abschuss redet...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sowas glaubst du nicht? Hast du schon selbst mit so einem System  gearbeitet? Wenn nicht, woher willst du wissen wie schwer man den Umgang  mit einem solchen Waffensystem erlernen kann?



Ja sowas glaube ich nicht, weil die Seperatisten sich aus Soldaten der  Ukrainischen Armee und ganz einfachen Bürgern zusammensetzen. Das sind  dann Bürger wie du und ich. Ich bin zwar ITler, aber ich wette ich  könnte so ein Raketensystem nicht abschießen, du etwa schon? Immerhin  müsstest du es ja können, da es ja nicht schwer ist.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hätte es aus der Sicht der Amerikaner? Keinen, genausowenig  wie es einen Sinn hätte, wenn die Regierung/ukr Militär den Flieger  abgeschossen hätte. Für die Separatisten ist es natürlich auch  kontraproduktiv, aber es deutet eben vieles auf die pro-russischen  Separatisten hin.



Ich habe es schon öfters gesagt: Die NATO und somit die  USA könnten eine Militärischeintervention rechtfertigen bzw. könnten  dann ohne Probleme die Ukraine in die NATO holen und somit noch näher an  die Russische Grenze gelangen.  Damit würden sie ihrem Ziel Russland  einzukreisen und zu isolieren, einen Schritt näher kommen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Sie haben keinen krieg gegen den Irak geführt, schließlich waren es nur  gewisse Sadam-treue Paramilitärs7Aufständische, die Widerstand geleistet  haben, die reguläre Armee hat meist kapituliert. Dazu kommen noch  diverse Terrororganisationen/Extremisten, die man aber nicht  stellvertretend für den Irak sehen kann.
> Außerdem war ein Grund der, dass Sadam Terroristen beschützt bzw gestützt hat, die eben mit 9/11 in Verbindung gekommen sind.



Es war kein Krieg? Was dann, war es Demokratieexport oder eine Friedensmission?

Ich zitiere die Definition von Krieg laut Wikipedia:



> _Krieg ist ein organisierter und unter Einsatz erheblicher Mittel mit Waffen und Gewalt ausgetragener Konflikt, an  dem oft mehrere planmäßig vorgehende Kollektive beteiligt sind. Ziel  der beteiligten Kollektive ist es, ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Der  Konflikt soll durch Kampf und Erreichen einer Überlegenheit gelöst  werden. Die dazu stattfindenden Gewalthandlungen greifen gezielt die  körperliche Unversehrtheit gegnerischer Individuen an und führen so zu  Tod und Verletzung._



In der Ukraine haben wir auch  Krieg, und zwar gegen die eigene Bevölkerung. Aber vielleicht ist das  für dich ja eine Anti-Terroroperation und die Zivilisten die dabei zu  tode gebombt werden sind ein nötiger Kollateralschaden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Qualität des Untersuchungsberichts beurteilen? Hast du ihn selbst gelesen?



Ja, ich habe mir das angetan und mich durch ein paar  Seiten gemüht. Der hat ja über 800 und die Theorien wie das WTC  zusammengestürtzt sein soll ist einfach sinnfrei.
Man hat ja mehrmals nachgebessert, da er einigen Kritiken nicht stand hielt. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und im Gegenzug sagen die russischen Geheimdienste/Regierung immer die  Wahrheit oder was? Die USA biegen sich Tatsachen zurecht, genauso wie  die Russen.
> Die USA hätte nichts von einem Krieg gegen Russland, rein gar nichts.



Nun das mag zwar sein, aber vieles was momentan passiert  und was die Russen sagen entspricht der Wahrheit. Es war unter Putin  schon oft der Fall, zumindest öfters als bei den Amis. Lustig aber das  du im gleichen Absatz sogar zugibst das die Amis auch lügen, wieso  glaubst du dann den Beschuldigungen? Die Amis sagen ja das gleiche wie  unsere Medien und da die Amis ja auch lügen (wie du sagtest) dürfte  diese Theorie doch nicht stimmen.

Dann müsste es ja eine komplett neue Theorie geben die dann stimmt, da beide Seiten Lügner sind oder? 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur Bilder von abgestürzten Flugzeugen vor meinem inneren Auge, bei denen man das Flugzeug noch ansatzweise erkennen konnte.



Man kann auch einige Teile vom Flugzeug noch gut erkennen, allerdings liegen die ein wenig zerstreut. Ich bezweifle das man immer das gesamte Trümmerfeld sieht, die Fotos die wir sehen passen den Medien einfach ins Bild. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert der "Konflikt" in der Ukraine nun schon an? Da könnte man leicht so einen Theoriekurs veranstalten.
> Außerdem werden in dem Konflikt nicht nur Aufständische ohne  irgendwelche Waffenerfahrung dabei sein, sondern sehr wohl auch  ausgebildete Soldaten.



Er dauert schon ein paar Monate da hast du Recht, aber ich denke nicht das die Seperatisten Zeit haben sich am Abend, bei einem kühlen Bier, zu einem Theoriekurs für die BUK-Systeme zu treffen. 
Die haben im Krieg sicher besseres zu tun. Und ja es gibt sicher welche die Waffenerfahrung haben, aber geh mal zur Bundeswehr und frag wer alles Panzer fahren kann, Heli fliegen kann usw. Es ist ja nicht so das jeder einzlene Soldat an allem ausgebildet wird.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bisher gab es keine Beweise von irgendwem. PKs hin oder her, da wird viel geredet und wenig gesagt.



Deine Aussagen sind echt super, die machen nämlich überhaupt keinen Sinn....

1. Es gab kürzlich ein Briefing vom Russischen Militärstab und da wurden ihre Radardaten veröffentlicht. Natürlich sind diese Daten alle gefälscht und Russische Lügen-Propaganda.

2. Es gibt also keine Beweise? Gut. Woher wissen aber dann alle das es die Seperatisten waren? Ich lese nirgends bei uns das Kiew versehentlich MH17 abgeschossen hat. Komisch nicht? So ganz ohne Beweise sagt jeder es waren die Seperatisten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil die Malaysier inkompetent sind? Das haben sie bei dem anderen Flugzeugabsturz eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.



Ich weiß nicht ob sie inkompetent sind. Vielleicht durften sie auch nicht die Wahrheit sagen? Man hat nie ein Wort von der US-Luftwaffenbasis Diego Garcia gehört die zufällig in der Nähe vom Flug MH370 war, müssten also Radardaten vorhanden sein bzw. man benutzt diese Basis sogar als Notlandeplatz.
Aber gut, Fakt ist sie suchen an der falschen Stelle. Die Frage ist nur, ob andere Experten besser sind.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier glaubst du also rein solchen Dokus?
> Wirf mir nur weiter vor, mich zu informieren. Ich hab mich mehr mit dem Thema befasst, also durch ein paar Dokus.



Es gibt gute und schlechte Dokus. Wenn du ihm also vorwirfst, dass er sich nur durch Dokus informiert und diese ja laut dir nicht stimmen....frage ich dich wieso du den Medien glaubst, da es im Prinzip das selbe ist. Beide zeigen Fakten und Hintergründe die angeblich stimmen sollen.

Ich finde es toll das du dich informierst über alle möglichen Themen.  Es kommt aber leider auch auf die Quellen an, wo man sich informiert.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zu Teilen, ja.
> Allerdings sind so gut wie alle Verschwörungstheorien einfach nur Humbug.



Ich habe es oben bereits gesagt und fasse mich hier nochmal kurz: Man muss bei diesem Bericht nur die richtigen Fragen stellen und erhält aber keine Antworten darauf. Dieser Bericht sollte das aber alles erklären....was nun?
Ach und noch was: Das FBI hat sogar öffentlich zugegeben, dass sie Osama Bin-Laden nicht mit 9/11 in Verbindung bringen, weil sie keine Beweise haben das er es war. Er wurde laut der FBI Homepage nur wegen älteren Anschlägen gesucht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Die Blauhelme sind keine Anti-Terror-Einheit. Man kann sich auch immer in die arme Opferrolle drängen.
> Was sollte Ungarn denn von dem Territorium haben? Ach, mir ist schon  klar, Blauhelme wurden in der Vergangenheit unglaublich oft dazu  eingesetzt, das Staatsgebiete zu erweitern.



Da hast du Recht, die Blauhelme sind offiziel eine Friedenstruppe die für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen sollten. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob es Sinn macht Blauhelme in die Ukraine zu schicken wenn z.B. nur Soldaten von NATO Staaten gesendet werden. Die NATO steht ja hinter der Ukraine (die USA stellen auch Berater für Kiew).
Es müsste also eine Truppe gesendet werden, die entweder aus Länder besteht die weder was mit der NATO - noch mit Russland was zu tun haben und ich denke genau das würde in diesem Fall nicht passieren.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, die Blauhelme sind offiziel eine Friedenstruppe die für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen sollten. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob es Sinn macht Blauhelme in die Ukraine zu schicken wenn z.B. nur Soldaten von NATO Staaten gesendet werden. Die NATO steht ja hinter der Ukraine (die USA stellen auch Berater für Kiew).


 
Ausschließlich der US Sicherheitsrat kann die Genehmigung zum Einsatz von UN Truppen erteilen.
Und dass der in Sachen Ukraine nicht gerade einer Meinung ist, ist ja klar.
Von daher kann man das praktisch ausschließen.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Qualität des Untersuchungsberichts beurteilen? Hast du ihn selbst gelesen?


 
Wie würdest du einen Untersuchungsbericht bewerten der ein Gebäude von 226 Metern höhe bzw. 47 Stockwerken (WTC 7) nichtmal erwähnt das ohne Einschlag einfach in sich zusammengestürzt sein soll ? Es gäbe massig solcher Ungereimtheiten die wirklich offensichtlich zeigen das 0 interesse an aufklärung vieler wichtigen Fragen gelegen ist. Dann sollte man sich die Frage stellen warum dies der Fall ist... Unabhängig davon was wirklich geschehen ist, ist der Bericht eine Farce. Aber anderes Thema und so...


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2014)

Mal was übers Geld:



> Mit welchem Geld finanziert die klamme Ukraine den Bürgerkrieg?
> 
> Die vor dem Staatsbankrott stehende Ex-Sowjetrepublik hält sich dank internationaler Hilfskredite über Wasser. Kremlchef Wladimir Putin wirft Kiew vor, für Reformen gedachte Gelder des Internationalen Währungsfonds (IWF) für den Bürgerkrieg auszugeben. Der ukrainische Präsident Petro Poroschenko bestätigte das indirekt, indem er sagte, dass er auch deshalb kein Kriegsrecht für die Ostukraine verhänge, weil dann kein Hilfsgeld mehr fließe. Finanzminister Alexander Schlapak bezifferte die Kosten der «Anti-Terror-Operation» auf rund 1,5 Milliarden Griwna (etwa 94 Millionen Euro) pro Monat. Auch die Bevölkerung hat seit März mehr als acht Millionen Euro für den Kampf gegen die Separatisten gespendet.


Trauer, Kämpfe und viele Fragen nach dem Absturz von MH17 | Mindener Tageblatt - Tagesthema

100Millionen sind also schon in die "Schickanierung" der eigenen Bevölkerung geflossen. Respekt. Sieht nach gutem Umsatz für die Zulieferer aus.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Was soll Poroschenko denn sonst machen? Sagen, sorry, aber wir können die Aufständischen leider nicht bekämpfen weil wir pleite sind? Für die schlechte wirtschaftliche Lage ist nicht die neue sondern die korrupte alte Regierung verantwortlich. Verschärft wird das natürlich durch die Kämpfe im Osten, die die Wirtschaft lähmen. Und welche Zulieferer meinst du? Mir ist nichts von größeren Waffenkäufen der Ukraine bekannt. Und was die "Schikane der eigenen Bevölkerung angeht", wenn das Volk nicht hinter der Regierung steht, warum kann die dann Reservisten, also normale Bürger, mobilisieren?

Zu der Sache mit dem angeblichen ukrainischen Kampfflugzeug: Die Russen behaupten in der Nähe eine Su-25 entdeckt zu haben. Blöderweise ist die Su-25 ein Erdkampfflugzeug, ausgerüstet um Bodenziele zu bekämpfen. Die normale Flughöhe beträgt 5km, ohne Bombenlast und mit fast leeren Tank sind maximal 7km möglich...
Außerdem verfügt die SU-25 nicht über ein Luft-Luft-Radar und ist daher nicht in der Lage radargesteuerte Raketen abzufeuern. Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat, hat also schlecht recherchiert. Später wurde dann noch von russischen IP-Addressen aus versucht den Wikipediaartikel zu diesem Flugzeug zu manipulieren.

Hier noch ein paar weitere "mögliche Varianten" Kolumne Besser: Die Wahrheit über Flug MH17 - taz.de
Und hier noch etwas, das die Separatisten schlecht da stehen lässt: 
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...ten-piloten-der-mh17-festnehmen-13059009.html


Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ja sowas glaube ich nicht, weil die Seperatisten sich aus Soldaten der  Ukrainischen Armee



Damit beantwortest du die Frage doch selbst. Desertierte Soldaten der Armee könnten das Teil bedienen. Außerdem vergisst du die Russen die für die Separatisten kämpfen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Nein, keine offiziele Mainstream Presse ist neutral das stimmt, aber es  gibt viele alternativen Medien die sehr wohl versuchen Objektiv zu  berichten.
> Du glaubst also unserer Westlichen Presse mehr, obwohl die ganz großen  (FAZ, ZEIT, BILD, SPIEGEL, usw) eindeutig mit der NATO in Verbindung  stehen? Du willst ernsthaft behaupten du glaubst diesen Medien mehr  obwohl du genau weißt das du nur das zeug zu hören bekommst was die NATO  gut findet? Dann hast du im Prinzip doch das selbe was ihr den  Russischen Medien vorwerft, und zwar Propaganda.


Wie kommst du darauf, woher weißt du das? Als der Nato-Generalsekretär behauptet hat, Russland würde die Anti-Fracking Bewegung unterwandern hat unsere Presse diese Aussage ziemlich kritisch gesehen. Auch habe ich kaum Artikel gelesen, die höhere Rüstungsausgaben fordern. Auch beim Irak-Krieg und beim Afghanistan Einsatz war und ist die Presse doch sehr kritisch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

Warum immer gleich Mythen in Tüten, Propaganda, Verschwörung oder was sonst alles schreien? Jeder bildet sich irgendwie ein Urteil anhand irgendwelcher Berichte, was wirklich richtig ist wird man vielleicht erst in ein paar Monaten erfahren.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit dem angeblichen ukrainischen Kampfflugzeug: Die Russen behaupten in der Nähe eine Su-25 entdeckt zu haben. Blöderweise ist die Su-25 ein Erdkampfflugzeug, ausgerüstet um Bodenziele zu bekämpfen. Die normale Flughöhe beträgt 5km, ohne Bombenlast und mit fast leeren Tank sind maximal 7km möglich...
> Außerdem verfügt die SU-25 nicht über ein Luft-Luft-Radar und ist daher nicht in der Lage radargesteuerte Raketen abzufeuern. Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat, hat also schlecht recherchiert. Später wurde dann noch von russischen IP-Addressen aus versucht den Wikipediaartikel zu diesem Flugzeug zu manipulieren.


 
Nur hast du selber zur Hälfte recherchiert. Eine Su-25, genauer gesagt, eine Su-25UBM kann sehr wohl Luft-Luft-Raketen mitführen und diese verwenden. Das steht bei Wikipedia und dort ist sogar ein Foto einer Su-25 aus einem ukr. Museum mit Luft-Luft-Raketen des Typs R-60.


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Kleinere Infrarot-gesteuerte Systeme mit kurzer Reichweite. Bisher deutet alles auf einen Abschuss durch das Buk-System. Dafür sprechen auch schrapnellartige Löcher in einigen der Trümmerteile, diese sind typisch für solche Boden-Luft Systeme. Für den Betrieb eines Buk-Sytems reichen übrigens die Startrampe +6 Mann Besatzung. Denn die Abschussrampe kann Dank eigenem Radar im "Stand-Alone" Modus arbeiten. Von diesen 6 Mann brauchen nur 2 eine Ausbildung.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Kleinere Infrarot-gesteuerte Systeme mit kurzer Reichweite.


 
Versuch dich jetzt bloß nicht rauszureden. Eine Infrarot-Steuerung und 8km Reichweite sind mehr als genug, gegen ein unbewaffnetes Zivilflugzeug.
Und was meinst du mit deinem angefügten "die Russen haben den Wikipedia Artikel verändert"? In Bezug der Bewaffnung?
Gut, hier ist ne andere Seite: Su-25 (Su-28) Frogfoot Close-Support Aircraft - Airforce Technology

Und ein Buk-System arbeitet normalerweise nie alleine. Es braucht immer ein stationäres Radar, welches über hunderte Kilometer vorweg das Ziel erfasst, die Flugdaten berechnet und für die Rakete beleuchtet. Das Buk System an sich schaltet erst ab 32km Entfernung auf (kann man sogar auf Wikipedia lesen), wenn es die Daten der Flugbahn schon hat. Ohne Daten reichen die 32km in der kurzen Zeit nicht aus. Und dann stellt sich die Frage: Woher sollen die Separatisten bitte schön ein stationäres Radar in der Größe eines Flughafens haben?


----------



## Norkzlam (23. Juli 2014)

Nein, im Bezug auf die Flughöhe.
Warum sollte man mit einer Su-25 auf den Flieger schießen? Die werden mit Bomben beladen, die dann im Separatisten Gebiet landen. 8km Reichweite sind nicht soviel, wenn du die enormen Geschwindigkeiten der Flugzeuge und den Höhenunterschied von 5km mit einbeziehst. Die bei Wikipedia angegebene Reichweite ist die theoretisch maximal Mögliche. Außerdem ist der Schaden den so eine winzige 45kg Rakete anrichtet nichts, im Vergleich zu einer 500-700KG Buk.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2014)

> Warum sollte man mit einer Su-25 auf den Flieger schießen?


Warum sollte man mit einem Boden Luft Abwehrraketensystem auf eine Zivilmaschiene schießen? - Bitte lass solche zynischen Fragen. Egal mit welcher militärischen Technik die 777 runtergeholt wurde, falls dies überhaupt der Wahrheit entspricht, ist das absurd hinsichtlich militärischer Ausbildung vs. Befehl vs. Aufklärung des Feindes vor Beschuß.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Nein, im Bezug auf die Flughöhe.
> Warum sollte man mit einer Su-25 auf den Flieger schießen?


 
Weil die Ukraine höchstwahrscheinlich keine anderen Kampfflugzeuge hat. Die ganze Kriegstechnik, die sie haben, ist aus der Sowjetzeit und wurde so gut wie gar nicht gewartet oder modernisiert. Das ganze Zeug bewegt sich nur, weil die alte Sowjet-Technik bekanntermaßen ziemlich langlebig ist (die ganzen wiederbelebten Panzer usw.).

In diesen zwei Videos sieht man, wie die ukr. Armee vor 5 tagen mal wieder die Zivilbevölkerung unter Beschuss genommen hat und man hört beim zweiten Video (zumindest kann ich es verstehen) mit der Innenansicht, dass Rakete Nr.5 und Nr.1 scheinbar klemmen (extrem gefährlich!) und nicht abgefeuert wurden, woraufhin einer raus läuft um das ganze nachzuprüfen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNgv3KZ7xRs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVfLw6Hojz0


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Und hier noch etwas, das die Separatisten schlecht da stehen lässt:
> Separatisten sollten Piloten der MH17 festnehmen


 Es kommt noch dicker: Nach Abschuss von MH17: Rebellenkommandeur: „Wir hatten Buk-Raketen“


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es kommt noch dicker: Nach Abschuss von MH17: Rebellenkommandeur: „Wir hatten Buk-Raketen“


 
Der Typ weiß scheinbar selber nicht was abläuft. Ich habe schon vor fast einem Monat gepostet, dass die Separatisten die Flugabwehrraketen-Garnison No. A-1402 bei Donezk eingenommen haben und dort ist auch die Rede von einer Buk.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Nein, keine offiziele Mainstream Presse ist neutral das stimmt, aber es  gibt viele alternativen Medien die sehr wohl versuchen Objektiv zu  berichten.


Welche Medien gibt es denn, die völlig objektiv sind? Keine. 



> Du glaubst also unserer Westlichen Presse mehr, obwohl die ganz großen  (FAZ, ZEIT, BILD, SPIEGEL, usw) eindeutig mit der NATO in Verbindung  stehen? Du willst ernsthaft behaupten du glaubst diesen Medien mehr  obwohl du genau weißt das du nur das zeug zu hören bekommst was die NATO  gut findet? Dann hast du im Prinzip doch das selbe was ihr den  Russischen Medien vorwerft, und zwar Propaganda.


Ich glaube diesen Medien mehr als russischen Medien, in Bezug auf die aktuellen Geschehnisse. 



> Wer sagt das? Das Flugzeug kann genauso abgestürtzt sein und am Boden  ist es dann explodiert oder vielleicht ist es in z.B. 1.000-2.000 Metern  Höhe explodiert, das wissen wir ja nicht. Es kann sehr viele Gründe für  ein Unglück dieser Art geben, nur komisch das man bei uns nur von einem  Abschuss redet...


Dann müsste das eine gewaltige Explosion gewesen sein, die Teile derart weit verteilt. 
Wie oft hast du schonmal von einem Unglück gehört, bei dem ein Flieger in der Luft "zerbröselt" ist? 



> Ja sowas glaube ich nicht, weil die Seperatisten sich aus Soldaten der  Ukrainischen Armee und ganz einfachen Bürgern zusammensetzen. Das sind  dann Bürger wie du und ich. Ich bin zwar ITler, aber ich wette ich  könnte so ein Raketensystem nicht abschießen, du etwa schon? Immerhin  müsstest du es ja können, da es ja nicht schwer ist.


Wie schon gesagt, es kämpfen sowohl ehemalige russische als auch ukrainische Soldaten auf der Pro-Russland-Seite, und da wirds wohl ein paar geben, die mit dem System vertraut sind. 
Ich wette, mit ein paar Wochen Einweisung sowie mit einem darauf ausgebildeten Soldaten, kannst du das Ding bedienen. Keiner sagt dass es leicht ist, aber machbar ist es auf alle Fälle. 
Du bezweifelst ernsthaft, dass da keine Russen mitkämpfen? Vielleicht sind es offiziell keine Soldaten der russischen Armee, wohl aber Putin-treue Paramilitärs bzw Kriegsveteranen. Außerdem waren sicher russische Spezialeinheiten sowie reguläre Soldaten auf der Krim. Nur hatten sie eben kein Hoheitsabzeichen, es waren trotzdem russische Soldaten, oder ist das auch NATO-Propaganda?



> Ich habe es schon öfters gesagt: Die NATO und somit die  USA könnten eine Militärischeintervention rechtfertigen bzw. könnten  dann ohne Probleme die Ukraine in die NATO holen und somit noch näher an  die Russische Grenze gelangen.  Damit würden sie ihrem Ziel Russland  einzukreisen und zu isolieren, einen Schritt näher kommen.


Der NATO bzw den USA war Putin vor der Ukraine-Krise völlig egal. Das zeigt die stärkere Fokussierung auf den Pazifikraum und damit um China nicht zu sehr in Sicherheit zu wiegen. 
Russland ist und bleibt für die NATO uninteressant. 
Russland selbst ist den "Schritt" auf die NATO zugegangen, und zwar mit der Annektion der Krim. Das Putin nun die Ukraine zu destabilisieren versucht, und dass die Nato da drauf reagiert, ist selbstverständlich, immerhin haben sie dort auch Mitglieder. 
Dass man die Ukraine in die NATO holen könnte, war lediglich ein Konter wegen der Krim-Annektion, einfach um Putin den Riegel vorzuschieben, dass es so nicht geht. Nun versucht er halt mit anderen Mitteln weiterzukommen.  



> Es war kein Krieg? Was dann, war es Demokratieexport oder eine Friedensmission?
> 
> Ich zitiere die Definition von Krieg laut Wikipedia:


Spar dir deine Definitionen, wenn du nicht verstanden hast was ich meine: Es war hauptsächlich ein Krieg gegen Saddam Hussein und sein Terrorregime. Das man dort den Frieden längerfristig nicht halten konnte, ist natürlich die Schuld der Amerikaner, allerdings ist es immer so leicht zu urteilen. 



> In der Ukraine haben wir auch  Krieg, und zwar gegen die eigene Bevölkerung. Aber vielleicht ist das  für dich ja eine Anti-Terroroperation und die Zivilisten die dabei zu  tode gebombt werden sind ein nötiger Kollateralschaden.


Du meinst diese Bevölkerung, die reguläre Soldaten der Ukraine umbringt? Sollten die Separatisten etwa mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden, wohingegen die nicht zögern würden, ukrainische Soldaten zu töten? 
Ein Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung findest du in Syrien, aber nicht in der Ukraine.



> Ja, ich habe mir das angetan und mich durch ein paar  Seiten gemüht. Der hat ja über 800 und die Theorien wie das WTC  zusammengestürtzt sein soll ist einfach sinnfrei.
> Man hat ja mehrmals nachgebessert, da er einigen Kritiken nicht stand hielt.


Da hast du deinen Standpunkt und ich meinen. Es ist mir jetzt aber zu müßig, auch noch über 9/11 zu diskutieren.



> Nun das mag zwar sein, aber vieles was momentan passiert  und was die Russen sagen entspricht der Wahrheit. Es war unter Putin  schon oft der Fall, zumindest öfters als bei den Amis. Lustig aber das  du im gleichen Absatz sogar zugibst das die Amis auch lügen, wieso  glaubst du dann den Beschuldigungen? Die Amis sagen ja das gleiche wie  unsere Medien und da die Amis ja auch lügen (wie du sagtest) dürfte  diese Theorie doch nicht stimmen.
> Dann müsste es ja eine komplett neue Theorie geben die dann stimmt, da beide Seiten Lügner sind oder?


Wo habe ich gesagt, dass beide in Bezug auf diese Sache jetzt lügen? 
Du wirfst mir vor, der "Propaganda" der NATO-Medien zu glauben, selbst glaubst du aber Putin aufs Wort. Putin behauptet auch, die olympischen Winterspiele hätten 7 Mrd € gekostet, in Wahrheit waren es aber 30. 
Und sein Sender RT sagt natürlich auch die Wahrheit. 
Die Story von dem gekreuzigten Kind in der Ostukraine, bei der die Mutter zuschauen musste, ist wahrlich ergreifend. 



> Er dauert schon ein paar Monate da hast du Recht, aber ich denke nicht das die Seperatisten Zeit haben sich am Abend, bei einem kühlen Bier, zu einem Theoriekurs für die BUK-Systeme zu treffen.
> Die haben im Krieg sicher besseres zu tun. Und ja es gibt sicher welche die Waffenerfahrung haben, aber geh mal zur Bundeswehr und frag wer alles Panzer fahren kann, Heli fliegen kann usw. Es ist ja nicht so das jeder einzlene Soldat an allem ausgebildet wird.


Dazu steht oben genug. Keiner redet von einem Soldaten, der alle militärischen Waffensysteme bedienen kann. Versuch es nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.



> Deine Aussagen sind echt super, die machen nämlich überhaupt keinen Sinn....
> 1. Es gab kürzlich ein Briefing vom Russischen Militärstab und da wurden ihre Radardaten veröffentlicht. Natürlich sind diese Daten alle gefälscht und Russische Lügen-Propaganda.
> 2. Es gibt also keine Beweise? Gut. Woher wissen aber dann alle das es die Seperatisten waren? Ich lese nirgends bei uns das Kiew versehentlich MH17 abgeschossen hat. Komisch nicht? So ganz ohne Beweise sagt jeder es waren die Seperatisten.


Und was beweist, dass das Flugzeug von betrunkenen ukrainischen Soldaten abgeschossen wurde? 



> Ich weiß nicht ob sie inkompetent sind. Vielleicht durften sie auch nicht die Wahrheit sagen? Man hat nie ein Wort von der US-Luftwaffenbasis Diego Garcia gehört die zufällig in der Nähe vom Flug MH370 war, müssten also Radardaten vorhanden sein bzw. man benutzt diese Basis sogar als Notlandeplatz.
> Aber gut, Fakt ist sie suchen an der falschen Stelle. Die Frage ist nur, ob andere Experten besser sind.


Genau so entstehen Verschwörungstheorien. Darauf gehe ich aber nicht weiter ein. 
Soweit ich weiß wurde alle Hilfe abgelehnt, anfangs zumindest.



> Es gibt gute und schlechte Dokus. Wenn du ihm also vorwirfst, dass er sich nur durch Dokus informiert und diese ja laut dir nicht stimmen....frage ich dich wieso du den Medien glaubst, da es im Prinzip das selbe ist. Beide zeigen Fakten und Hintergründe die angeblich stimmen sollen.
> Ich finde es toll das du dich informierst über alle möglichen Themen.  Es kommt aber leider auch auf die Quellen an, wo man sich informiert.


Wo unterstelle ich denn den Dokus, falsch zu sein? Aber für ein umfassendes Bild sind 2-3 Dokus zu wenig. 



> Ich habe es oben bereits gesagt und fasse mich hier nochmal kurz: Man muss bei diesem Bericht nur die richtigen Fragen stellen und erhält aber keine Antworten darauf. Dieser Bericht sollte das aber alles erklären....was nun?
> Ach und noch was: Das FBI hat sogar öffentlich zugegeben, dass sie Osama Bin-Laden nicht mit 9/11 in Verbindung bringen, weil sie keine Beweise haben das er es war. Er wurde laut der FBI Homepage nur wegen älteren Anschlägen gesucht.


Also das FBI ist, soweit ich weiß, nur für Verbrecher in den USA zuständig, außerhalb erledigt das "zumeist" die CIA. 



> Da hast du Recht, die Blauhelme sind offiziel eine Friedenstruppe die für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen sollten. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage ob es Sinn macht Blauhelme in die Ukraine zu schicken wenn z.B. nur Soldaten von NATO Staaten gesendet werden. Die NATO steht ja hinter der Ukraine (die USA stellen auch Berater für Kiew).
> Es müsste also eine Truppe gesendet werden, die entweder aus Länder besteht die weder was mit der NATO - noch mit Russland was zu tun haben und ich denke genau das würde in diesem Fall nicht passieren.


Was soll man machen? Die meisten Länder, die Friedenstruppen stellen, sind eben westliche Länder. 
Man kann kaum Truppen senden, die keinem der beiden "Lager" angehören, denn einerseits wären es zu wenige, andererseits braucht man auch Know-How von diversen anderen Staaten.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> *Weil die Ukraine höchstwahrscheinlich keine anderen Kampfflugzeuge hat......*


 
Nur noch Mig 29 und Su 27, letztere einer der besten Abfangjäger der Welt. Und auch eine Mig 29 ist nicht zu verachten.
Und die Migs funktionieren immer noch fabelhaft: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZokhRnJ3-EQ (Überflug Ost Ukraine)


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur noch Mig 29 und Su 27, letztere einer der besten Abfangjäger der Welt. Und auch eine Mig 29 ist nicht zu verachten.
> Und die Migs funktionieren immer noch fabelhaft: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZokhRnJ3-EQ (Überflug Ost Ukraine)


 
Hmm, kann gut sein. Allerdings werdens nicht sehr viele sein. Hab erst vor ein paar Tagen ne geleakte Liste über die Verluste der ukr. Armee im Netz rumfliegen sehen. Ich geh ma kurz suchen...

EDIT:
So hier die Verluste: http://mikle1.livejournal.com/4459395.html

Auf die schnelle auf Englisch übersetzt (geht schneller):
Official Ukrainian Military Accounting of Losses for July 9-15, 2014
(Military Briefings – July 18, 2014 –)

TOTAL UKRAINIAN LOSSES

Killed in Action: 1600
Wounded in Action: 4723
Tanks: 35
Armoured Battle Vehicles: 96
Artillery: 38
Aircraft: 7
Helicopters: 2
Automobiles: 104

TOTAL MILITIA LOSSES

Killed in Action: 48
Wounded in Action: 64
Tanks: 2
Armoured Battle Vehicles: 0
Artillery: 5
Automobiles: 8

TOTAL CIVILIAN LOSSES

Killed: 496
Wounded: 762

SIGNED & SUBMITTED BY: Arsen Avakov (Minister of Internal Affairs) and V. Gritsak (Head of ATO)


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Nicht viele? Die Ukraine hat ganze Verbände.
-->Ukraine Krise: Militär Basen
-->Ukrainische Streitkräfte / Unterpunkt Luftstreikräfte

Das was bisher abgeschossen wurde waren SU25, Antonov, und Helikopter (eventuell Mi)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Wer behauptet dass der SU den Boeing nicht zerstören könnte liegt falsch. Ich habe gestern in polnischen Fernsehen (extrem gegen Putin/Russland) ein Interview mit einem ehemaligen GROM Kapitän/General gesehen. Er meinte bei einer Entfernung von 5km beträgt die Chance dass das Flugzeug zerstört wird 100%. Er sprach auch über die BUK System und meinte für solch ein System braucht man eine ganze Basis mit Radaren und Co.

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GROM


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Es sind vielleicht viele da, aber ich glaub nicht, dass viele davon auch vollständig einsatzbereit sind. Die meisten davon rosten ja schon seit Jahren vor sich hin, weil die Ukraine kein Geld hat. Und wie beim ersten Link steht, befinden sich die "besten" Modelle auf der Krim


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es kommt noch dicker: Nach Abschuss von MH17: Rebellenkommandeur: „Wir hatten Buk-Raketen“





> Ein einflussreicher Rebellenkommandeur in der Ostukraine hat in einem am Mittwoch veröffentlichten Reuters-Interview zugegeben, ...


Der war gut,...


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Wäre es ein Kampfjet gewesen, hätten es alle gesehen, inkl. der Amis, Russen, Natokräfte, zivile Flugüberwachung inkl. anderer Zivilmaschienen.
Im Gegesatz zu einer Rakete ist ein Jet auf dem radar nicht unsichtbar.....er ist sogar sehr auffällig da er sich in ganz anderen Mustern bewegt.
Einen Abschuss duch einen jet schließe ich aus.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es sind vielleicht viele da, aber ich glaub  nicht, dass viele davon auch vollständig einsatzbereit sind. Die meisten  davon rosten ja schon seit Jahren vor sich hin, weil die Ukraine kein  Geld hat. Und wie beim* ersten Link steht*, befinden sich *die "besten"  Modelle* auf der Krim



Und wenn du auf den zweiten Link klickst, siehst du genau wo welche Flugzeuge stationiert sind, die Su27 sind nicht in Belbek....dafür aber vermutlich SU 33 der russischen Marine.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wäre es ein Kampfjet gewesen, hätten es alle gesehen, inkl. der Amis, Russen, Natokräfte, zivile Flugüberwachung inkl. anderer Zivilmaschienen.
> Im Gegesatz zu einer Rakete ist ein Jet auf dem radar nicht unsichtbar.....er ist sogar sehr auffällig da er sich in ganz anderen Mustern bewegt.
> Einen Abschuss duch einen jet schließe ich aus.


 
Allen Fluglotsen im Tower des Flughafen Dnepropetrowsk, die zu der Zeit des Absturzes Dienst hatten, ist vom Geheimdienst SBU verboten worden, über das Thema zu sprechen. Alle Lotsen stehen unter der Kontrolle des SBU. Versucht jemand mit der Presse zu kommunizieren, soll es sofort dem Geheimdienst gemeldet werden. Mit allen Fluglotsen der Schicht wurden auch Einzelinterviews durchgeführt, in denen sie sich verpflichtet haben, nur Kontakt mit dem Geheimdienst der Ukraine zu halten.
Lifenews hat USD $100.000 Belohnung für Hinweise ausgesetzt.
LifeNews

Außerdem ist ja auch der Fall mit dem spanischen Fluglotsen bekannt, der meinte, hinter der MH17 wären zwei Su-25 gewesen. Kurz darauf wurde er auf Twitter gelöscht.  Nun wurde er und seine Familie in der Ukraine mit dem Tode bedroht und wurden jetzt auch des Landes verwiesen.

Leider nur auf spanisch:
http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/127516-amenazar-controlador-espanol-ucrania-crisis


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Komm Leute lass uns logisch drüber nachdenken.

Welchen Vorteil hätten die Separatisten/Russland beim Abschuss des Boeings ? Ja, KEINEN -> Sh*tstrom, Beschuldigungen, Strafen, kein Vertrauen mehr usw.

Welchen Vorteil hätte die Ukraine? Schuld der Separatisten/Russlands -> keiner wird Mitleid mit den Rebellen haben, Russland steht als Mörder/Killer usw. dar


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Leider nur auf spanisch:
> http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/127516-amenazar-controlador-espanol-ucrania-crisis


                  Publicado: 8 may 2014 | 13:56 GMT                 Última actualización: 8 may 2014 | 14:24 GMT
Du willst hier ernsthaft eine Meldung von *vor zweieinhalb Monaten* als Aktuell verkaufen? 

€: Ok. Wenn man mal kurz googelt, findet man auch den Ursprung deiner obigen Behauptung: Irgendeine antisemitische Gesichtswurst-Seite, bei der es um einen nicht ganz dichten Dichter geht.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2014)

Hach ja die Logik im Krieg, ist so schwer zu fassen, wie eine Abschrift von Reuters interessengetriebenen Meldungen die bei der FAZ abgedruckt werden. Wie schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, die einzigen die sich darüber hermachen werden sind ein paar Historiker in 100 Jahren, da gibts dann evtl. Zusammenhänge die wir heute noch für reißerische Verschwörung halten würden.


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Komm Leute lass uns logisch drüber nachdenken.
> 
> Welchen Vorteil hätten die Separatisten/Russland beim Abschuss des Boeings ? Ja, KEINEN -> Sh*tstrom, Beschuldigungen, Strafen, kein Vertrauen mehr usw.
> 
> Welchen Vorteil hätte die Ukraine? Schuld der Separatisten/Russlands -> keiner wird Mitleid mit den Rebellen haben, Russland steht als Mörder/Killer usw. dar


 
na du bist ja ganz lustig und wenn die ukraine das dinge vom himmel holt werden die gefeiert ? also irgendwo ist auch mal gut mit den spinnereien.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Denkst du jeder in der ukrainischen Regierung ist ehrlich ? Ein Zivilisten Flugzeug ab zuschießen und dann den Separatisten/Russen in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre ein geniales Manöver.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Publicado: 8 may 2014 | 13:56 GMT                 Última actualización: 8 may 2014 | 14:24 GMT
> Du willst hier ernsthaft eine Meldung von *vor zweieinhalb Monaten* als Aktuell verkaufen?
> 
> €: Ok. Wenn man mal kurz googelt, findet man auch den Ursprung deiner obigen Behauptung: Irgendeine antisemitische Gesichtswurst-Seite, bei der es um einen nicht ganz dichten Dichter geht.


 
Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Denkst du jeder in der ukrainischen Regierung ist ehrlich ? Ein Zivilisten Flugzeug ab zuschießen und dann den Separatisten/Russen in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre ein geniales Manöver.


 
Umgekehrt wärs das aber auch


----------



## IluBabe (24. Juli 2014)

Der Kommetar unter dem Artikel ist göttlich: 





> Da geben die Billionen für ihren Geheimdienst aus, und es langt dann nur für Beweise aus dem Internet.


----------



## mayo (24. Juli 2014)

Spoiler






Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass Robert Parry nicht irgendein Sensationsgeiler Journalist ist. Er hat sich durch seine Recherchen zur Iran-Contra-Affäre für AP-Newsweek einen Namen gemacht. Ich denke das dieser Mann nicht einfch alles veröffentlicht was er vor die Finger bekommt, sondern genau prüft was an der Story dran sein könnte und wenn er einen verlässlichen Informanten hat, könnte an der Sache auch etwas drab sein.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel du gelesen hast hier auf den letzten paar Seiten, aber es wurde bereits mehrmals gesagt das unser Westliche Presse nicht neutral ist. Wieso sollten unsere Medien die uns die ganze Zeit einreden wollten das es die Seperatisten/Russland war, solch eine Information veröffentlichen? Das würde ihren bisherigen Storys wiederpsrechen und ich denke, dass sie das erst übernehmen werden wenn sie keine andere Wahl mehr haben. Bis dahin sind die Seperatisten Schuld.
> 
> ...






Oh man, jetzt willst Du auch noch mit den Beispielen und Verschwörungstheorien anfangen...

Irgendwie scheinen hier manche die Beiträge nicht im Gesamtkontex zu verstehen. Ständig wird sich hier an einzelnen Sätzen aufgerieben. 
Der Grundtenor meines Postes ist, dass wir uns kaum auf die aktuelle Berichtserstattung verlassen können. Und so leid es mir tut, die "westliche" ist immernoch zuverlässiger... 

Demnächst wird hier noch behauptet, die Wahl in Nordkorea war 100 % frei und demokratisch korrekt...

Nebenbei zum BUK-RakSys. Die Rebellen schiessen munter weiter Überschalljets ab, also werden sie wohl wissen wie man entsprechende Systeme verwendet. Auch wenn man für ein relativ tief fliegenden Jet kein BUK benötigt.

Achja, zum BUK : Ukraine: Separatisten-Führer bestätigt Besitz von Luftabwehrraketen | ZEIT ONLINE


> Ein Rebellenkommandeur in der Ostukraine hat in einem Interview  eingeräumt, dass Separatisten zeitweise über BUK-Luftabwehrraketen  verfügt haben. Alexander Chodakowski, der Kommandeur des  Wostok-Bataillons, sagte der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters, das System  stamme möglicherweise aus Russland und sei eventuell dahin  zurückgebracht worden, um zu verschleiern, dass sie in Besitz der  Rebellen waren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Denkst du jeder in der ukrainischen Regierung ist ehrlich ? Ein Zivilisten Flugzeug ab zuschießen und dann den Separatisten/Russen in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre ein geniales Manöver.



 So etwas hatte ich vor etlichen Seiten ja schon erwähnt. Ich würde es aber eher als unfeines Manöver bezeichnen um den Gegner in Misskredit zu bringen.


----------



## IluBabe (24. Juli 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Achja, zum BUK : Ukraine: Separatisten-Führer bestätigt Besitz von Luftabwehrraketen | ZEIT ONLINE


Dieser Artikel ist ne schicke lange Spekulatius.



> Ein Rebellenkommandeur in der Ostukraine hat in einem Interview eingeräumt, dass Separatisten zeitweise über BUK-Luftabwehrraketen verfügt haben. Alexander Chodakowski, der Kommandeur des Wostok-Bataillons, sagte der Nachrichtenagentur *Reuters*, das System stamme möglicherweise aus Russland und sei eventuell dahin zurückgebracht worden, um zu verschleiern, dass sie in Besitz der Rebellen waren


 


Witzig nur, dass eine Medaille immer zwei Seiten hat. https://translate.google.com/transl...http://rusvesna.su/news/1406144756&edit-text=


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juli 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Nebenbei zum BUK-RakSys. Die Rebellen schiessen munter weiter Überschalljets ab, also werden sie wohl wissen wie man entsprechende Systeme verwendet. Auch wenn man für ein relativ tief fliegenden Jet kein BUK benötigt.


 
Das is es ja. Die haben bis jetzt immer mit Schultergestützten Raketen wie der Igla gearbeitet, weil die Jets und Hubschrauber so tief fliegen. Wurde sogar mal im Spiegel oder Focus erwähnt....weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall gab es bis her von Seiten der Separatisten keine Abschüsse mit einem Buk System. Die haben die Dinger erst Ende letzten Monats übernommen, aber es war alles weit davon entfernt einsatzbereit zu sein.
??????: ?????? ???? ??? ???????? ? ??????? ??? ???????? ???????? ???????? ????? ??? | ??????? ?????


----------



## mayo (24. Juli 2014)

Was anderes habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ich sage nur Kontext.


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Denkst du jeder in der ukrainischen Regierung ist ehrlich ? Ein Zivilisten Flugzeug ab zuschießen und dann den Separatisten/Russen in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre ein geniales Manöver.


 
Nein, das wäre ein unfassbar dummes Manöver, die haben es nicht nötig. In den letzten Wochen hat die Armee große Geländegewinne erzielt. Würden die Rebellen sich nicht in Wohngebieten verschanzen und damit Zivilisten als menschliche Schutzschilde missbrauchen, wäre dieser Krieg wohl schon längst vorbei. Was hätte die Ukraine von einem Abschuss? Die Weltöffentlichkeit steht mehrheitlich hinter Kiew, würde eine solche Aktion ans Licht kommen könnte sich das schlagartig ändern. Außerdem wäre das ein guter Vorwand für Russland um sich noch stärker zu engagieren. Eine solche Aktion wäre also ein großes Risiko, hätte aber keinen Nutzen. Ich bleibe dabei, wer auch immer das getan hat, es war ein Versehen, keine Seite kann sich sowas erlauben, das Risiko ist viel zu groß.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Weltöffentlichkeit steht mehrheitlich hinter Kiew, würde eine solche Aktion ans Licht kommen könnte sich das schlagartig ändern.


Die Deutsche Öffentlichkeit ist noch lange nicht die Weltöffentlichkeit auch wenn wir uns hier gerne als Mittelpunkt der Erde sehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> auch wenn wir uns hier gerne als Mittelpunkt der Erde sehen.


 
Den Eindruck habe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Öffentlichkeit ist noch lange nicht die Weltöffentlichkeit auch wenn wir uns hier gerne als Mittelpunkt der Erde sehen.


 
Gab es irgendwo Proteste FÜR die russischen Separatisten? Solidaritätskundgebungen für diese Terroristen? 
Oder gegen die faschistischen Neonazis in Kiew, wie es Russland gern sagt?


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, wir sind nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt und wir sind nicht die Weltöffentlichkeit. Aber habe ich das irgendwo behauptet? Ich denke, im Vergleich zu unseren östlichen Nachbarn haben wir hier eine ziemlich russlandfreundliche Stimmung. Soweit ich weiß, haben sich nichtmal die Chinesen ausdrücklich hinter Russlands Kurs gestellt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gab es irgendwo Proteste FÜR die russischen Separatisten? Solidaritätskundgebungen für diese Terroristen?
> Oder gegen die faschistischen Neonazis in Kiew, wie es Russland gern sagt?


 
Und warum wohl nicht? Die Medien haben es ja inzwischen fast geschafft, das Russland wieder als Aggressor und das "pure böse" gesehen wird.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und warum wohl nicht? Die Medien haben es ja inzwischen fast geschafft, das Russland wieder als Aggressor und das "pure böse" gesehen wird.


 
Nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.
Die meisten Leute sind nicht blöd und glauben nicht alles was in der Bild steht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und warum wohl nicht? Die Medien haben es ja inzwischen fast geschafft, das Russland wieder als Aggressor und das "pure böse" gesehen wird.



Die Russen haben doch den Konflikt erst brisant gemacht mit der widerrechtlichen Annektion der Krim. Oder war auch das völlig legitim?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja inzwischen der Meinung dass Putin mit der Situation überfordert ist denn den Aufriss wollte er sicher so nicht haben.
Jetzt hat er ihn aber an der Backe und kriegt es nicht mehr wieder gerade gebogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2014)

Wie oft noch die Krim wurde nicht annektiert. Sie hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann der russichen Förderation angeschlossen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann der russichen Förderation angeschlossen.


 
Und die Russen haben dabei keinerlei Einfluss ausgeübt?


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Juli 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier glaubst du also rein solchen Dokus?
> Wirf mir nur weiter vor, mich zu informieren. Ich hab mich mehr mit dem Thema befasst, also durch ein paar Dokus.


Beim "informieren" sollte man das geschriebene Wort auch inhaltlich erfassen können!
Dann wäre dir sicher nicht entgangen, dass ich dir nie vorgeworfen habe, dich zu informieren! Im Gegenteil - ich habe dich dazu aufgefordert : Informiere dich bitte! - ist eine Aufforderung.
Es ist auch super, dass du dich schon etwas informiert hast, aber wenn du so grundlegende Sachen, wie Krieg nicht verstehst, ist seichte Informationskost von deinen Lieblingsmedien, denen du vertraust, doch sicher ein guter Anfang, deine Wissenslücken zu schließen.
Warum sollte ich dir andere Info-Quellen empfehlen, denen du nicht glaubst?
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich mein Wissen aus solchen Dokus beziehe. Man sollte einfach jede Seite der Berichterstattung zu einem Thema kennen.


> Außerdem war ein Grund der, dass Sadam Terroristen beschützt bzw gestützt hat, die eben mit 9/11 in Verbindung gekommen sind.


Dir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Irakkrieg *vor* den Anschlägen zum 9/11 bereits geplant war und deine hier erwähnte These nur dazu diente, diesen Krieg in den USA durchzusetzen? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir kennen das Beweismaterial, dass Russland in seiner Pressekonferenz veröffentlichte.
Wir wissen, dass die USA zum Zeitpunkt des Abschusses einen Satelliten über der Ostukraine hatte, der Bierflaschen erkennen konnte....und die USA können uns *kein* Satellitenbild veröffentlichen, dass die Buk und den genauen Ort des Abschusses zeigt? Dieser Satellit ist dafür da, Raketenstarts zu erkennen. Ist ihr Satellit kaputt? 
Zeigten die Daten ihres Satelliten etwa doch eine Buk der ukrainischen Armee und können deshalb der Öffentlichkeit nicht gezeigt werden?
Ist die USA wirklich so inkompetent, dass sie Raketenstarts trotz Know How nicht erkennen können? Dann wäre ja der Raketenabwehrschirm, der uns doch vor den bösen iranischen Raketen (die nicht existieren) beschützen soll, ein Witz. 

Wichtige Informationen werden zurückgehalten, nicht veröffentlicht.
Warum lügt Kiew so oft? Warum wurde die Welt mit solch dummen Fakes von Kiew über die Schuld der Seperatisten informiert?
Warum hat der ukrainische Geheimdienst die Flugdaten eingezogen und hält sie geheim?

Es wird viel davon geredet, dass Russland Einfluss auf die Seperatisten nehmen soll. 
Warum nimmt die USA nicht Einfluß auf Kiew, wo sie dort doch als Millitärberater fugieren?
Warum werden die Flugdaten, die Auskunft über Kampfjets im Donezker Luftraum oder nicht und den Grund des merkwürdigen Abweichens der MH-17 von seiner Flugroute geben könnten, nicht veröffentlicht?
Warum führte die ukrainische Armee erstmal noch eine schöne Offensive gegen Donezk, was niemand zu verurteilen scheint, anstatt einen Waffenstillstand zu vereinbaren, damit die Untersuchungen dieser Tragödie beginnen konnten?

*
Jeder der so gerne den Seperatisten die Schuld für diesen Flugzeugabsturz anlasten möchte, kann bei so vielen ungeklärten Fragen nicht länger mit dem Finger in die Richtung der Seperatisten zeigen, ohne faktenignorant und unglaubwürdig zu sein.*

Es gibt derzeit nicht einen glaubwürdigen Beweis, der die Seperatisten bei diesem MH-17 Vorfall belastet. Dabei ist es auch völlig egal, ob die Seperatisten in Besitz einer Buk sind oder nicht.
Aber es ist schon amüsant, wie man versucht, die Seperatisten international zu beschuldigen und ins schlechte Licht zu setzen.

Zuerst waren die Seperatisten Schuld, dass sie die OSZE-Beobachter nicht an die Unglücksstelle lassen, vergessen aber völlig dabei zu erwähnen, dass diese tollen Experten aus Kiew stammen und wir alle wissen, dass auch Kiew unter Tatverdacht steht und zeitgleich Kampfhandlungen gegen Donezk führt.
Dann sind die Seperatisten Schuld, die Unglücksstelle mit Waffen zu bewachen, was normal in einem Kriegsgebiet ist und man die Verantwortung dafür trägt, dass den Experten nichts passiert.
Dann beschuldigt man die Seperatisten, dass sie die Leichen liegen gelassen haben, später hieß es, dass sie die Leichen einfach an einen unbekannten Ort verschleppten, wissen aber zeitgleich, dass der unbekannte Ort ein Kühlwagon war, den sie filmen konnten....  Ja was denn nun?
*Vorwürfe von OSZE und Ukraine: Separatisten behindern Absturz-Untersuchung | tagesschau.de*

Dann hieß es, dass die Seperatisten das Hab und Gut der Opfer geplündert hätten. Stattdessen haben internationale Reporter vor laufender Kamera das Gepäck der Opfer durchwühlt...., dass die Seperatisten den Flugschreiber gestohlen haben und ihn Russland übergeben haben, ihn  manipuliert haben....
...und all die Anschuldigungen ohne jeglichen Beweis! 
Pech nur, dass Russland diese Flugschreiber nie angenommen hat, die Leichen laut den Niederlanden vorbildlich gelagert wurden und die Flugschreiber nicht manipuliert wurden und den ersten eintreffenen richtigen Experten übergeben wurde.

Wieso sind OSZE-Beobachter plötzlich Experten für Flugzeugabstürze?
Wieso kommen OSZE-Beobachter im Kriegsgebiet Ukraine eigentlich aus Kiew? Beobachtet man sich neuerdings neutral und unabhängig selbst, wenn man einen Krieg führt? 

Den Seperatisten wird anhand schlecht gemachter Fälschungen und Verleumdungen angelastet, sie wären so professionell und könnten sturzbetrunken ohne Probleme locker Buks bedienen und damit Passagierflugzeuge vom Himmel holen. Gleichzeitig lastet man ihnen in den Verschwörungstheorien (und etwas anderes ist das nicht) zum Tat-Ablauf an, zu blöd zu sein und nicht zu wissen, wo die Grenze zu Russland ist oder dass sie einen Kompass bedienen könnten und zeigt, dass sie die Buk Richtung Kiew entsorgt hätten. Wollten die Seperatisten etwa Porschenko diese Buk übergeben, um wichtiges Beweismaterial zu entsorgen??? 
Oder wissen nun die Ukrainer nicht mehr, wo die Grenzen zu Russland liegen???

Man fragt sich auch, wie so ein Abtransport einer für amerikanischen Satelliten nicht auffindbaren Buk so unbemerkt vonstatten gehen konnte, wenn die ukrainische Armee das Gebiet der Seperatisten umstellt hat und laufend Luftangriffe gegen diese bösen Seperatisten führt, die ihnen waffen- und zahlenmäßig doch so haushoch unterlegen sind.
Oh man, da müssen die Seperatisten ja Rambo und Mc Gyver in einem sein.
Für wie blöd hält man uns eigentlich?
Beim 9/11 hat man sich doch wenigstens noch Mühe gegeben uns zu verarschen, aber hier....? 

Warum werden die Untersuchungen und Beweissicherung am Absturzort immer noch nicht durchgeführt?
Spezialisten (ICAO-Ermittler), die die Unglückstelle untersuchen könnten, sind dort immer noch nicht eingetroffen!!!!*
Milizen: ICAO-Ermittler bleiben Boeing-Absturzort immer noch fern | Panorama | RIA Novosti*
Soll die Flugzeugtragödie wohlmöglich nicht untersucht werden???


Inzwischen hat die *USA* ihr erstes Satellitenfoto " das ein *erster Beleg der US-Regierung dafür sein soll, dass Flug MH17 von den Rebellen in der Ost-Ukraine abgeschossen wurde."* veröffentlicht. *Es stammt aus dem Jahr 2010 *und ist damit ja unheimlich belastend und beweisführend und es stammt nicht einmal vom der US-Regierung sondern von einer Fremdfirma und ist eine Fotomantage.
*Abschuss MH17: US-Regierung legt erstes Satelliten-Foto vor | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*


Auch noch interessant:
*Russischer Vizeverteidigungsminister: Sind US-Beweise zum Boeing-Abschuss noch in der Produktion? *


Die bisher von Russland veröffentlichten Beweise belasten die ukrainische Armee.
Doch statt diese zu widerlegen hagelt es unaufhörlich weiter Anschuldigungen gegen die Seperatisten und gegen Russland. 
Auch die erneuten für den Normalo kaum nachvollziehbaren Sanktionen gegen Russland, die unsere Wirtschaft nun stärker treffen als Russland selber, ergeben Sinn und erklären auch die Panik des Westens im großen geopolitischen Spiel, wenn man über folgende Infos bescheid weiß:
*Russland und China wollen gemeinsam die neue Welt-Macht werden | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

schlumpi13;6640197
Man fragt sich auch schrieb:
			
		

> noch Mühe gegeben[/U] uns zu verarschen, aber hier....?
> 
> Die bisher von Russland veröffentlichten Beweise belasten die ukrainische Armee.
> Doch statt diese zu widerlegen hagelt es unaufhörlich weiter Anschuldigungen gegen die Seperatisten und gegen Russland.
> ...


 
Schade soviel Text und dann disqualifizierst du dich mit 9/11 selber. Einen Kriegsgrund kann man auch viel billiger haben. Davon abgesehen:
1. Zeig mir mal die russischen Beweise
2. Die Russen haben auch in diesem Konflikt schon genug Schwachsinn verbreitet. Z.B. der angeblich in Donezk gekreuzigte Junge oder Faschisten die angeblich in Kiew die Macht übernommen haben.
3. Trotz der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit sind die Rebellen noch nicht besiegt, weil sie sich in Wohngebieten verschanzen. Ich wette du gehörst zu denen die am lautesten heulen, wenn die "bösen Faschisten rücksichtslos auf Zivilisten feuern".
4. Das mit den Sanktionen verstehe ich auch nicht. Wir labern immer von Freiheit und Menschenrechten, aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt ist die Wirtschaft wichtiger. Bis heute hat die EU keine echten Sanktionen beschlossen. Einreiseverbote für ein paar Menschen sind ja wohl ein Witz
5. Was ist an amerikanischen Militärberatern falsch? Die Separatisten haben russische, und russische Waffen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft noch die Krim wurde nicht annektiert. Sie hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann der russichen Förderation angeschlossen.


 
Die Krim wurde von Gorbatschow an die Ukraine übertragen. Da können Russland und die Separatisten sagen was sie wollen. Man kann sich auch nicht einfach für unabhängig erklären. Weißt du wie viele Regionen auf der Welt gerne unabhängig wären? Das wäre das reinste Chaos. Vollkommen egal was Russland sagt, selbst wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung für den Anschluss war, solange die Ukraine keinen Vertrag mit Russland schließt indem sie die Krim abtritt, ist die Krim unrechtmäßig besetzt.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Krim wurde von Gorbatschow an die Ukraine übertragen.



Chruschtschow & die Lage ist wesentlich komplexer da noch eine ganze menge mehr einfach verschenkt wurde, warum dies wohl passiert ist ? Naja hab keine Lust hier großartig auszuholen, wie gesagt kommt man euch mit Logik und Geschichte usw. einfach nicht bei. Alleine schon "mit 9/11 disqualifizierst du dich selbst" lässt tief in deine Haltung blicken. Es ist doch schön für dich wenn du dich so sicher fühlst, gut vertreten usw. Das dumme ist nur die Geschichte wird dich wie sehr viele andere einfach einholen. Das blöde ist nur diesmal haste nicht die möglichkeit zu behaupten du hättest von alle dem nichts gewusst. Das alles macht dich natürlich nicht zu einem schlechten Menschen, trotzdem solltest du dir mal die Frage stellen wen du eigentlich durch deine Meinung verteidigst und ob diese Menschen dein vertrauen verdient haben...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft noch die Krim wurde nicht annektiert. Sie hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt und dann der russichen Förderation angeschlossen.



Und das war im Sinne der Krim-Tartaren? 
Es gibt weltweit so viele Autonomien, die  gerne unabhängig wären. 
Es ist eben nicht so einfach, außerdem: Es wäre nicht so gewesen, dass man ständig von Krim gehört, dass sie vehement die Unabhängigkeit gefordert haben. 

Denkst du die Spanier, Engländer oder Italiener würden es gerne sehen, wenn sich eine Region Hals über Kopf unabhängig erklärt? Nein, da wäre es dieselbe Reaktion gewesen, nur dass diese Volksgruppen eben keinen Putin hinter sich haben.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2014)

*Hust*

Link:
*Tschetschenen, Inguschen und Dagestaner ebenfalls bereit, über Nationalität abzustimmen *


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Schade soviel Text und dann disqualifizierst du dich mit 9/11 selber. Einen Kriegsgrund kann man auch viel billiger haben. Davon abgesehen:
> 1. Zeig mir mal die russischen Beweise
> 2. Die Russen haben auch in diesem Konflikt schon genug Schwachsinn verbreitet. Z.B. der angeblich in Donezk gekreuzigte Junge oder Faschisten die angeblich in Kiew die Macht übernommen haben.
> 3. Trotz der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit sind die Rebellen noch nicht besiegt, weil sie sich in Wohngebieten verschanzen. Ich wette du gehörst zu denen die am lautesten heulen, wenn die "bösen Faschisten rücksichtslos auf Zivilisten feuern".
> ...




zu 1. Liest du die Beiträge und die dazugehörigen Links dieses Threads überhaupt?
Erinnerst du dich an die Pressekonferenz Russlands, in der Russland seine Beweise zu MH-17 bekannt gab?
Schau mal bitte Seite 175, dort findest du den Link dazu.

So viele Unterstellungen von dir in nur diesem Beitrag 
Ich habe weder den 9/11 als Kriegsgrund angegeben, dein Punkt 3  (ohne Worte)
Ich habe auch die Millitärberater der USA in Kiew nicht gewertet.

...und stell dir vor, die ukrainische Armee kämpft auch mit* russischen* Waffen.

 Übrigends war Swoboda festes Regierungsmitglied. Nähere Infos findest du bestimmt in Wikipedia.
...und ich schreibe "war", weil die ukrainische Regierung nicht mehr existiert.
Ukrainische Regierung zurückgetreten | Im postsowjetischen Raum | RIA Novosti



Edit:


			
				Loeb12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das war im Sinne der Krim-Tartaren?


Als die Ukraine der Krim das Wasser abgestellt hat, war das bestimmt auch im Sinne der armen Krim-Tataren?
Wo war da euer Aufschrei?
Ukraine dreht der Krim Wasserhahn zu | Panorama | RIA Novosti


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

Nun, warum soll die Ukraine Wasser an die Krim liefern? Ich dachte die wäre jetzt russisch?
Wie das mit den russischen Waffen gemeint war, weißt du ganz genau. Streng genommen geht es übrigens um sowjetische Waffen. 
Ja Swoboda war Regierungsmitglied, aber nicht Alleinherrscher. Zwischen "Faschisten übernehmen die Macht" und "rechte Partei gehörte während einer Staatskrise der Übergangsregierung an" besteht ein Unterschied.
Und was ist mit Punkt 3? Auch wenn wohl viele bereits geflohen sind ist Donezk immernoch eine Großstadt mit hundert-tausenden Zivilisten.

Die Pressekonferenz habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich dachte, da kommt nur die Flugzeugtheorie, die wir hier schon durchgekaut haben?

Jetzt habe ich sie gesehen. Blöd, dass eine SU-25 gar nicht auf 10km steigen kann. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suchoi_Su-25 Die schafft normalerweise 5km, ohne Waffen und mit fast leerem Tank sind auch 7km drin, nur reicht das immer noch nicht, und so ein Abschuss ganz ohne Waffen ist schwierig. Die R60 haben übrigens keine Reichweite von 12, sondern eine von maximal 8km. Auch kann man diese Waffen zwar montieren, aber die Su-25 ist ein Erdkampfflugzeug, daher wird sie eher mit gegen Bodenzielen wirkenden Waffen ausgerüstet. Abfangjäger hat die Ukraine genug.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Nun, warum soll die Ukraine Wasser an die Krim liefern? Ich dachte die wäre jetzt russisch?
> Wie das mit den russischen Waffen gemeint war, weißt du ganz genau. Streng genommen geht es übrigens um sowjetische Waffen.
> Ja Swoboda war Regierungsmitglied, aber nicht Alleinherrscher. Zwischen "Faschisten übernehmen die Macht" und "rechte Partei gehörte während einer Staatskrise der Übergangsregierung an" besteht ein Unterschied.
> Und was ist mit Punkt 3? Auch wenn wohl viele bereits geflohen sind ist Donezk immernoch eine Großstadt mit hundert-tausenden Zivilisten.


 Zur Krim, es gibt ein Recht auf Zugang zu sauberen Wasser (Menschenrecht auf Wasser)
Ich weiß leider nicht genau,was du mit deinen "Waffen" meinst, du solltest dich schon genauer ausdrücken!
Wenn du Themen hier anschneidest, solltest du auch bitte Quellen einfügen, wo deine Zitate überhaupt herkommen. 
Ich habe auch nie bestritten, dass in Donezk viele Zivilisten leben. Das gibt dir trotzdem kein Recht, mir etwas wie Punkt 3 zu unterstellen! Im übrigen sprichst *du *da von *Faschisten*!


			
				Norkzlam schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Trotz der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit sind die Rebellen noch nicht  besiegt, weil sie sich in Wohngebieten verschanzen. Ich wette du gehörst  zu denen die am lautesten heulen, wenn die "bösen *Faschisten*  rücksichtslos auf Zivilisten feuern".


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

Ist es nicht Aufgabe der Russen für Wasser zu sorgen? Soll die Ukraine etwa gratis liefern?
Es hat auch jeder Staat ein Recht auf seine Souveränität und die Sicherheit seiner Grenzen. Als die Ukraine ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben hat, hat Russland übrigens einen Vertrag unterschrieben, der der Ukraine die Unverletzlichkeit ihrer territorialen Integrität garantiert. Das hat die Nato auch getan, leider scheint das heute niemanden mehr zu interessieren.
Und stell dich nicht dumm, es geht darum, dass Russland die Separatisten mit Ausrüstung versorgt. http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140724/269095050.html ( Oder ist das Nato-Propaganda ? ) 

Die Anführungszeichen sollten klar machen, dass ich nur die Sprachreglung der Russen, und vieler ihrer Unterstützer, übernommen habe.


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juli 2014)

Eben wurde ein Interview mit einem Separatisten veröffentlicht (auf Englisch):
*- Please comment. We have just talked, and you have been telling me these horrible things, and I would like to hear them again recording with my camera. 
- Alright, there is so-called Right Sector serving in the Ukrainian military. These are youngsters, they are 18-20 years of age at most. They are from the West of Ukraine, Lyashko is their commander. They have a clear order – during assault they do not engage in open battle with our forces, but their clear order is to shoot people if anyone of the Ukrainian army retreats. They are sort of retreat blocking detachments like in the times of the WWII. Another thing they do, they never pick up their own wounded from the battlefield. The finish them with their own hands. I.e. they finish them, take off their clothes, so they could not be identified, cut the stomach open, take out the organs they need, and then scatter the remaining organs around the bushes.
I saw it with my own eyes during a fight with the Ukies. We entered the green (forest) and our unit found 27 bodies, they had their stomachs cut open and they were undressed – they only had undergarments on them.
This is the way they fight. This is the only way they can fight. They only fight women, children and old people. The never engage in close combat. They are cowards, the cowards were suppressed during proper times. We will suppress them too, but not here. We will suppress them in their homeland – Lvov and Ivano-Frankovsk, because there is no business for fascists here on our land. They are wicked bastards. And I also want the chocolate president Poroshenko to know this. He hired all these mercenaries – the Polish, Americans, snipers – Latvian and Lithuanian women. They are morons too, and we are going to finish them. I have nothing more to add.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGWJ66GPTQ

Ich habe schon vor Wochen gesagt, dass die ihre eigenen Verweigerer wie im dritten Reich ermorden. Und ne Warnung kassiert...so viel dazu 
Aber das wird hier jetzt gleich sowieso ignoriert und durch den Dreck gezogen 
Wieso mach ich mir überhaupt die Mühe...


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

Und das glaubst du dem, weil...?
Entschuldigung aber das ist miese Propaganda.
Hier übrigens passend zu der Sache mit den Organen Angeblicher Organhandel: Russische Propaganda gegen Deutsch-Ukrainerin - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Hier übrigens passend zu der Sache mit den Organen Angeblicher Organhandel: Russische Propaganda gegen Deutsch-Ukrainerin - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Und das glaubst du denen, weil...?


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Juli 2014)

Nun, weil es deutlich realistischer ist. Warum gibt es denn keine Bilder von den ausgeweideten Körpern? Warum sollte irgendwer einer Einheit beitreten, die ihn so behandelt? Warum sollten die das überhaupt machen? Das Geld wäre den Imageverlust nicht wert. Und falls dieses Statement echt ist, wäre natürlich noch die Ankündigung von Rache mitzunehmen, das zeugt wahrlich von einer hochentwickelten Moral.

Und zu der Sache mit den Zivilisten: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...er-droht-mit-zweitem-stalingrad-13062376.html
Die wollen wohl wie die 6. Armee einen sinnlosen Kampf bis zum bitteren Ende führen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Und zu der Sache mit den Zivilisten: Ukraine-Konflikt: Separatistenführer droht mit
> Die wollen wohl wie die 6. Armee einen sinnlosen Kampf bis zum bitteren Ende führen.


 
Erinnert mich an die Hamas im Gaza-Streifen. Schön hinter Zivilisten verstecken, die Kollateralschäden verteufeln, und sich selbst als Märtyrer hinstellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Krim wurde von Gorbatschow an die Ukraine übertragen. Da können Russland und die Separatisten sagen was sie wollen. *Man kann sich auch nicht einfach für unabhängig erklären. *Weißt du wie viele Regionen auf der Welt gerne unabhängig wären? Das wäre das reinste Chaos. Vollkommen egal was Russland sagt, selbst wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung für den Anschluss war, solange die Ukraine keinen Vertrag mit Russland schließt indem sie die Krim abtritt, ist die Krim unrechtmäßig besetzt.



1.) Das war Chrustschow (der übrigens selbst Ukrainer war). 2) Es wurde nie geklärt, welches Recht er überhaupt dazu besaß. 3) Ich habe den entscheidenden Satz mal fett markiert. Weißt du eigentlich was die Amerikaner am 4. Juli und die Inder am 15. August feiern? Achja genau ihre Unbhängigkeit. Nach deiner Logik können ja die Briten diese Gebiete zurückverlange, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 4.) Nein ist sie nicht. Das ist ja der Witz an Unabhängkeitserkärungen. Völkerrecht>Staatsrecht. Und nach dem Völkerrecht sind einseitige Unabhängigkeitserkärungen legitim. Da kann die Verfassung der Urkaine es noch dreimal verbieten, die Krim hat sich legal für unabhängig erklärt und ist der russischen Förderation beigetreten.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

1. Fehler meiner seits
3. Die Amis haben sich für unabhängig erklärt, die Briten fanden das gar nicht toll. Natürlich kann sich jeder für unabhängig erklären, aber deswegen muss das noch lange nicht von anderen Staaten akzeptiert werden.
4. Werde ich mir morgen genauer anschauen, ich bezweifele das aber. Warum sonst gehört Katalonien zu Spanien? Warum Südtirol zu Italien? Nordirland zum Vereinigtem Königreich? 
Und was ist dann mit den russischen Teilrepubliken die gerne unabhängig wären? Dazu passend auch dieser geniale Beitrag des Postillion, den ein anderer User hier schonmal verlinkt hat.
Der Postillon: Tschetschenen, Inguschen und Dagestaner ebenfalls bereit, über Nationalität abzustimmen


----------



## Putinversteher (25. Juli 2014)

Du weist aber schon das der Postillon ein Satire Magazin ist oder ?


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

Natürlich weiß ich das. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass einige russischen Teilrepubliken tatsächlich nach Unabhängigkeit streben. Der Artikel enthüllt da mithilfe der Satire Putins Doppelmoral.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Pressekonferenz habe ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich dachte, da kommt nur die Flugzeugtheorie, die wir hier schon durchgekaut haben?
> 
> Jetzt habe ich sie gesehen. Blöd, dass eine SU-25 gar nicht auf 10km steigen kann. Suchoi Su-25 Die schafft normalerweise 5km, ohne Waffen und mit fast leerem Tank sind auch 7km drin, nur reicht das immer noch nicht, und so ein Abschuss ganz ohne Waffen ist schwierig. Die R60 haben übrigens keine Reichweite von 12, sondern eine von maximal 8km. Auch kann man diese Waffen zwar montieren, aber die Su-25 ist ein Erdkampfflugzeug, daher wird sie eher mit gegen Bodenzielen wirkenden Waffen ausgerüstet. Abfangjäger hat die Ukraine genug.


 

Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass du ein internationaler Experte für russische Militärtechnik bist. 

Wie gut dass es dich gibt und das du uns über diese bösen Lügen der Russen aufgeklärt hast! Wir wären ihnen fast auf dem Leim gegangen!
Ist doch ganz klar, wie unfähig und dumm diese Russen doch sind, da sie anscheinend ihre Militärtechnik überhaupt nicht kennen und viel schlimmer noch, sie beschuldigen dadurch ja völlig unschuldige Länder wie die arme Ukraine! Die kann dann natürlich keine Kampfjets im Flugraum gehabt haben. Sie sagen das ja auch!-und sie haben schließlich noch nie gelogen!
Damit dürften die Radardaten der Russen ja wohl auch gefälscht worden sein, naja typisch, die sind ja auch ein Schurkenstaat. Denen darf man überhaupt nicht vertrauen.
...und es ist einfach unvorstellbar, dass sich kein anderer Experte für Militärtechnik getraut hat, die Wahrheit über die Beweise der Russen ans Tageslicht zu bringen. 

Aber zum Glück haben wir ja dich! 



> Ist es nicht Aufgabe der Russen für Wasser zu sorgen? Soll die Ukraine etwa gratis liefern?


Auch hier liegst du falsch! Die Russen hätten für das Wasser bezahlt! Es war ein gezielter Austrocknungsversuch und die Ukraine nahm damit den Tot aller Krimbewohner in Kauf.
....soviel zu den armen Krimtataren! 



> Und stell dich nicht dumm, es geht darum, dass Russland die Separatisten mit Ausrüstung versorgt. Nato: Russische Waffenlieferungen in Ostukraine gestiegen | Politik | RIA Novosti ( Oder ist das Nato-Propaganda ? )


"Die russischen Waffenlieferungen in die Südostukraine sind in den  letzten Wochen *laut Nato-Angaben* beträchtlich gestiegen,* meldet Reuters*......"
 War das wirklich deine Frage? 
Natürlich ist das Nato-Propaganda! ....und es zeugt doch von Objektivität, wenn auch dies in Russischen Medien verbreitet wird!

Hast du Beweise dafür, dass Russland die Separatisten mit Ausrüstung versorgt?
Ich kenne nur die Anschuldigungen, die gegen Russland erhoben werden.
Ich kenne aber Beweise dafür, dass der Westen die Ukrainische Regierung mit Waffen, Munition, finanziellen Mitteln und Söldnern unterstützt. Die EU bezahlt der Ukraine sogar den Bau ihrer Filtrationslager!!!!

*Kiew kündigt "Filtrationslager" in Ostukraine an | Contra-Magazin*
*
Freundeskreis "NOVOROSSIA" - Amerika rät Poroschenko Gefangene zu töten und die "Filtrationslager" zu errichten




*


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und nach dem Völkerrecht sind einseitige Unabhängigkeitserkärungen legitim.



Nicht, dass ich diesmal mit einer Antwort rechnen wuerde ...

... aber wo genau kann ich das nachlesen? Immerhin ist das ja einer der Pfeiler "Eurer" Argumentation.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich was die Amerikaner am 4. Juli und die Inder am 15. August feiern? Achja genau ihre Unbhängigkeit. Nach deiner Logik können ja die Briten diese Gebiete zurückverlange, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 4.) Nein ist sie nicht. Das ist ja der Witz an Unabhängkeitserkärungen. Völkerrecht>Staatsrecht. Und nach dem Völkerrecht sind einseitige Unabhängigkeitserkärungen legitim. Da kann die Verfassung der Urkaine es noch dreimal verbieten, die Krim hat sich legal für unabhängig erklärt und ist der russischen Förderation beigetreten.


 
Die Amerikaner haben um ihre Unabhängigkeit gekämpft und gewonnen. Die Briten haben ihre Niederlage akzeptiert und Verträge mit den neu gegründeten USA abgeschlossen in denen steht dass die USA nun eine unabhängig Nation sind -- Vertrag von Paris 1783.
Wie gesagt. Ohne Krieg ging das nicht denn die Briten wollen ja auf ihre Kolonie nicht verzichten.
Britisch-Indien konnte sich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg vom britischen Imperium lösen weil die Briten einfach nicht mehr die Macht hatten ihren Kolonien zu behaupten. Großbritannien lag durch den Krieg schließlich am Boden und hätte ohne den Einsatz der USA wahrscheinlich erheblichen Probleme gehabt Nazi-Deutschland von der Insel fern zu halten.
Die Briten waren nicht in der Lage gegen die Unabhängig Britisch-Indiens vorzugehen. Sie mussten es akzeptieren und daraus entstanden am Ende zwei Staaten die sich inzwischen heute mit Atomwaffen gegenüberstehen -- also auch nicht gerade das beste Beispiel wie das ablaufen sollte.

Die Ukraine hätte natürlich militärisch die Ablösung der Krim verhindern können. Aber zu welchem Preis? 
Und dass Russland sich dann militärisch offensiver eingemischt hätte steht für mich außer Frage.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Juli 2014)

*Mehrfachraketenwerfer gegen Wohngebiete: HRW wirft Kiew Kriegsverbrechen vor | Politik | RIA Novosti*

" *Bei den Gefechten im Osten des Landes hat die ukrainische Armee nach  Angaben von Human Rights Watch Mehrfachraketenwerfer wiederholt gegen  Wohngebiete eingesetzt, was laut der internationalen  Menschenrechtsorganisation als Kriegsverbrechen einzustufen ist.*
 Allein vom 12. bis 21. Juli haben die Kiewer Armee und  regierungstreue Milizen mindestens viermal von Rebellen kontrollierte  Wohngebiete aus Mehrfachraketenwerfern vom Typ Grad beschossen und  mindestens 16 Zivilisten getötet, Dutzende weitere wurden verletzt,  teilte HRW mit. Der Einsatz der flächendeckenden Grad-Systeme in  Wohngebieten verstoße gegen das humanitäre Völkerrecht und sei mit  Kriegsverbrechen gleichzusetzen.
 „Human Rights Watch ruft alle Konfliktparteien im Osten der Ukraine  und vor allem die ukrainischen Regierungstruppen auf, den Einsatz  ungelenkter Raketen in und in der Nähe von Wohngebieten zu stoppen.“ Die  Menschenrechtler appellierten auch an die Aufständischen, keine Waffen  in Wohngebieten unterzubringen, um diese vor Angriffen der ukrainischen  Armee zu verschonen. "


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Das ist halt das Problem wenn man Waffensysteme in Wohngebiete stationiert werden.
Kollateralschäden sind dann praktisch unvermeidlich was immer bedauerlich ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem wenn man Waffensysteme in Wohngebiete stationiert werden.
> Kollateralschäden sind dann praktisch unvermeidlich was immer bedauerlich ist.


 
Ja, wo sollen sich die Separatisten den sonst verstecken? Die können sich keine Frontalangriffe leisten. Dazu fehlt das Material und die Männer. Ihre Taktik ist ja Größtenteils darauf zu warten, dass sich die ukr. Armee in die Wohngebiete begibt, damit sie aus dem Hinterhalt ein Close Combat Manöver starten können.
Aber die "Ukros", wie sie dort genannt werden, sind scheinbar Feiglinge die lieber aus der Ferne, Frauen und Kinder morden.
Und die Kollateralschäden lassen sich einfach vermeiden, in dem aufhört auf die Wohngebiete zu schießen.
Solange man den Bären in seiner Hölle nicht stört, wird auch nichts großartiges passieren. Die Separatisten versuchen ja nicht die ganze Ukraine zu übernehmen sondern nur das Gebiet zu schützen, wo viele ethnische Russen leben und nicht die faschistische Regierung akzeptieren wollten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Juli 2014)

*Wenn der Westen die Ukraine nun weiter unterstützt - unterstützt er damit Kriegsverbrecher!!!!*


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ja, wo sollen sich die Separatisten den sonst verstecken? Die können sich keine Frontalangriffe leisten. Dazu fehlt das Material und die Männer. Ihre Taktik ist ja Größtenteils darauf zu warten, dass sich die ukr. Armee in die Wohngebiete begibt, damit sie aus dem Hinterhalt ein Close Combat Manöver starten können.


 
Also ist es legitim dass sie Kollateralschäden in Kauf nehmen?
Haben die Menschen die da leben also einfach nur Pech gehabt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich diesmal mit einer Antwort rechnen wuerde ...
> 
> ... aber wo genau kann ich das nachlesen? Immerhin ist das ja einer der Pfeiler "Eurer" Argumentation.
> 
> Danke im voraus.



Internationaler Gerichtshof in Den Haag: Unabhängigkeitserklärung des Kosovos nicht völkerrechtswidrig - Ausland - FAZ

Zitat aus dem Artikel: Das Völkerrecht kenne kein „Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen“, sagte Owada. 

Zur Erkärung: Hisashi Owada war Präsident des IGH von 2009 bis 2012. Ich unterstelle dem Mann jetzt einfach mal, das er die nötige Komptenz hat, um sowas zu sagen.


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2014)

Der Einfachheit wegen zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



JePe schrieb:


> Zunaechst war es kein Urteil(...), sondern ein Rechtsgutachten. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Ferner haben die befragten Den Haager Richter mit zehn zu vier Stimmen lediglich befunden, dass die (Unabhaengigkeits-)Erklaerung (des Kosovo) von 2008 nicht "das allgemeine internationale Recht verletzt" haette. Dieses Gutachten war nicht bindend und wurde auf Betreiben der damaligen Belgrader Regierung von der UN-Vollversammlung beauftragt, weil diese sich von einem fuer sie guenstigen Gutachten eine UN-Resolution in ihrem Sinne erhofft hat. Also alles ein klitzekleines bisschen komplizierter.
> 
> Daraus eine Generalvollmacht fuer Abspaltungen (ohne Betrachtung der Umstaende des Einzelfalls) zu konstruieren, halte ich fuer sehr ... gewagt. Davon, dass die Situation damals mit der heute u. a. deshalb nicht zu vergleichen ist, als sich die Krim ja nicht fuer unabhaengig erklaert hat, sondern der russischen Foederation beigetreten ist und das mit einer Abstimmung zu legitimieren versucht wird, bei der ein "Nein" dazu erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die Separatisten versuchen ja nicht die ganze Ukraine zu übernehmen sondern nur das Gebiet zu schützen, wo viele ethnische Russen leben und nicht die faschistische Regierung akzeptieren wollten.


 
Ich habe es schon mal gesagt wenn ich nicht irre.
Der aktuelle Präsident war zuvor schon Regierungsmitglied unter dem ehemaligen Präsidenten und gehört der gleichen Partei an.
Es ist also immer noch die gleiche Partei an der Macht die zuvor auch schon an der Macht war.
Von "Faschismus" kann ich da jedenfalls nichts sehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist es legitim dass sie Kollateralschäden in Kauf nehmen?
> Haben die Menschen die da leben also einfach nur Pech gehabt?


 
Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist einfach nur unmenschlich, seitens der ukr. Truppen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon mal gesagt wenn ich nicht irre.
> Der aktuelle Präsident war zuvor schon Regierungsmitglied unter dem ehemaligen Präsidenten und gehört der gleichen Partei an.
> Es ist also immer noch die gleiche Partei an der Macht die zuvor auch schon an der Macht war.
> Von "Faschismus" kann ich da jedenfalls nichts sehen.


 
Blöd nur, dass der Präsident mehr oder weniger eine Marionette ist. Er selbst ist vielleicht kein Faschist, aber viele seiner Amtskollegen schon!
Wobei man jetzt abwarten muss, was als nächstes passiert, nachdem die Regierung samt dem "Rechten Sektor" und "Udar" zurückgetreten ist.
Ein Problem ist auch, dass z.B. das Asow-Bataillon gar nicht mehr auf Poroshenko hört, neue Mitglieder sammelt und zum Krieg gegen Russland bläst.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Mehrfachraketenwerfer gegen Wohngebiete: HRW wirft Kiew Kriegsverbrechen vor | Politik | RIA Novosti*
> "Bei den Gefechten im Osten des Landes hat die ukrainische Armee nach  Angaben von Human Rights Watch Mehrfachraketenwerfer wiederholt gegen  Wohngebiete eingesetzt, was laut der internationalen  Menschenrechtsorganisation als"


 


Norkzlam schrieb:


> Schade soviel Text und dann disqualifizierst du dich mit 9/11 selber. Einen Kriegsgrund kann man auch viel billiger haben. Davon abgesehen:
> 3. Trotz der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit sind die Rebellen noch nicht besiegt, weil sie sich in Wohngebieten verschanzen. Ich wette du gehörst zu denen die am lautesten heulen, wenn die "bösen Faschisten rücksichtslos auf Zivilisten feuern".


 
Ich zitiere mich auch mal selbst, schön wenn man recht hat. Nur mal zum mitschreiben.
1. Rebellen erklären sich für unabhängig und kämpfen gegen Regierungstruppen
2. Nach anfänglichen Erfolgen gewinnt die reguläre Armee die Oberhand
3. Die Rebellen ziehen sich in Wohngebiete zurück und missbrauchen Zivilisten als menschliche Schutzschilde
4. Wenn die Regierungstruppen die Rebellen dort angreifen kommt es zu Kollateralschäden, dies wird von den Rebellen billigend in Kauf genommen

Ihr wollt ernsthaft der Ukraine die Schuld für die zivilen Toten geben? Was kann die für das widerliche Verhalten dieser Rebellen? Sollen die, die in den Städten einfach machen lassen? Ihr fragt was die Rebellen machen sollen? Ganz einfach nach Hause gehen und die Menschen in Frieden leben lassen. Die Ukraine hat diesen Kämpfern sogar Amnestie angeboten falls sie die Waffen niederlegen. Ganz offensichtlich mangelt es ihnen an Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, sonst würden die Reservisten ja wohl auch kaum gegen die kämpfen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass du ein internationaler Experte für russische Militärtechnik bist.
> 
> Wie gut dass es dich gibt und das du uns über diese bösen Lügen der Russen aufgeklärt hast! Wir wären ihnen fast auf dem Leim gegangen!
> Damit dürften die Radardaten der Russen ja wohl auch gefälscht worden sein, naja typisch, die sind ja auch ein Schurkenstaat. Denen darf man überhaupt nicht vertrauen.
> ...


*

Nun, ich bin kein Experte für Militärtechnik, aber ich habe einen gesunden Menschenverstand und glaube nicht alles was man mir erzählt. Die technischen Daten findest du auf etlichen Internetseiten. Bei dir lässt sich wie bei einigen anderen hier folgendes Muster erkennen:
1. westliche Quelle: böse Propagande
2. russische/russlandfreundliche Quelle: die absolute Wahrheit
Die Realität ist aber, das beide Seiten Lügen verbreiten. Und ganz im ernst, wie glaubwürdig ist irgendein vermummter Typ der vor einer Kamera irgendwas sagt? Ohne irgendeinen Beweis?
Zu den anderen Russischen Beweisen, sowas lässt sich locker fälschen, erinnere dich an die amerkinaischen "Beweise" für die irakischen Chemiewaffen. Aber ich habe ja ganz vergessen, das waren die bösen Imperialisten, Russland würde sowas ja niemals tun.

Ansonsten habe ich noch nichts von verdursteten Krim-Bewohner gehört, also kann das ja auch nicht so schlimm sein, notfalls müssen die Russen eben abgefülltes Wasser dahin liefern.
Gibt es zu den Filtrationslagern auch unabhängige Quellen?*


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Einfachheit wegen zitiere ich mich mal selbst:


 
Du hast den Kern nicht erfasst.

Das Völkerrecht kenne kein „Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen“, sagte Owada. 

Um ncihts anderes geht es. Es gibt kein Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen. Ergo sind alle Passagen in der ukrainischen Verfassung die das untersagen nichts wert. Die Krim hat sich völlig legitim von der Ukraine für Unabhängig erklärt. 

Nichts anderes was die 13 Kolonien vor 238 Jahren in den USA gemacht haben. Sich unabhängig erklären.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

Schön, dass die nicht verboten sind, steht irgendwo, dass die anerkannt werden müssen?
Außerdem hat mir immer noch niemand gesagt, warum wir in Tschetschenien keine Volksabstimmung durchführen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2014)

Weil das der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine"-Thread ist, und nicht der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in Tschetschenien"-Thread 

Und da hier ja oft genug die Legitimation für die Unabhängigkeit der Krim in den Zweife gezogen wurde, musste das ja mal genannt werden. 

Schön, dass dein Recht auf Leben nicht verboten ist, aber steht irgendwo dass ich das anerkennen muss? Na merkst du was ?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist einfach nur unmenschlich, seitens der ukr. Truppen.



Und die Separatisten machen also alles richtig wenn sie sich in Wohngegenden verschanzen und damit in Kauf nehmen dass bei Angriffen auf sie auch Zivilisten getötet werden?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass der Präsident mehr oder weniger eine Marionette ist. Er selbst ist vielleicht kein Faschist, aber viele seiner Amtskollegen schon!
> Wobei man jetzt abwarten muss, was als nächstes passiert, nachdem die Regierung samt dem "Rechten Sektor" und "Udar" zurückgetreten ist.
> Ein Problem ist auch, dass z.B. das Asow-Bataillon gar nicht mehr auf Poroshenko hört, neue Mitglieder sammelt und zum Krieg gegen Russland bläst.



Marionetten sind viele. Merkel auch.
Trotzdem sehe ich da keinen Zusammenhang mit Faschismus.
Merkel wird von den Wirtschaftslobbyisten geführt.
Die Ukraine ist abhängig davon dass man ihnen Kredite gibt. Ergo muss sie sich den Forderungen der Geldgeber beugen denn sonst kriegen sie nichts mehr.
Man kann das zwar marionettenhaft nennen aber was hat das mit Faschismus zu tun und wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus?
Keine Kredite mehr kriegen und das Land vor die Hunde gehen lassen?

Und dass Einzelgruppen die Schwäche der Regierung ausnutzen um sich selbst stärken zu können ist doch nichts neues.
Das gibt es überall.
Aber gleich darauf zu schließen dass diese Leute die von Oleh Ljaschko angeführt werden die Macht im Land übernehmen ist doch nun echt mehr als zu kurz gedacht.
Der Typ hat ja die ukrainische Regierung kritisiert dass sie eine einseitige Waffenruhe ausgesprochen hat.
Ich sehe zwischen Poroschenko und ihm nun wirklich nicht viele Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nichts anderes was die 13 Kolonien vor 238 Jahren in den USA gemacht haben. Sich unabhängig erklären.


Mit den Unterschied das es Kolonien waren, sie einen komplett neuen Staat gebildet haben und am Schluss ein Vertrag mit der ehemaligen Kolonialmacht stand. Selbst die Basken haben, obwohl eine gewisse baskische Organisation im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes für Bombenstimmung gesorgt hat, keinen eigenen Staat bekommen, sondern nur mehr Autonomie. Denn die Charta der Vereinten Nationen spricht im zweiten Artikel den Staaten das Recht zur Wahrung ihrer Existenz und Souveränität in ihren bisherigen Grenzen zu. Gibt es auch einen lesenwerten Artikel vom wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Deutschen Bundestages drüber: https://www.bundestag.de/blob/19004...swerdung_und_anerkennung_von_staaten-data.pdf


> [...] Ob das Selbstbestimmungsrecht in letzter Konsequenz auch das Recht zur – u. U. gewaltsamen – Sezession umfasst, ist umstritten. So steht die internationale Staatengemeinschaft einem Sezessionsrecht außerhalb des Kontextes der Entkolonialisierung ausgesprochen distanziert gegenüber. Das überwiegende völkerrechtliche Schrifttum lehnt dagegen ein Recht auf Sezession nicht vollständig ab, betont aber mit Blick auf die Bedeutung des Souveränitätsprinzips, dass ein Volk sich zunächst stets mit partieller Selbstbestimmung im Rahmen autonomer oder föderaler Strukturen zufrieden geben muss. Ein Sezessionsrecht bestehe somit nur als ultima ratio in Ausnahmesituationen – etwa bei evidenter und eklatanter Verletzung fundamentaler Menschenrechte wie z. B. Völkermord, Vertreibung und ethnischer Säuberung. [...]


Selbst das oft gebrachte Beispiel Kosovo taugt hier, wie schonmal gesagt, nicht, da es seit 1999 bis heute und noch auf unbestimmte Zeit unter Kontrolle der UN ist und die, in Form der UNMIK, dort am Ende auch das Sagen hat - unabhängig davon was die Leute dort wollen oder nicht. Findet sich so auch auf der offiziellen Seite wieder:


> [...]Originally, the Security Council, by its resolution 1244 PDF Document of 10 June 1999, authorized the Secretary-General to establish an international civil presence in Kosovo – the United Nations Interim Administration Mission in Kosovo (UNMIK) – in order to provide an interim administration for Kosovo under which the people of Kosovo could enjoy substantial autonomy. Its task was unprecedented in complexity and scope; *the Council vested UNMIK with authority over the territory and people of Kosovo, including all legislative and executive powers and administration of the judiciary.* [...]





xNeo92x schrieb:


> aber viele seiner Amtskollegen schon!


 So? Wieviele denn genau?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist auch, dass z.B. das  Asow-Bataillon gar nicht mehr auf Poroshenko hört, neue Mitglieder  sammelt und zum Krieg gegen Russland bläst.


 Wie? Aus dem 600-Mann Bataillon werden jetzt 601? Der russischen und ukrainischen Armee zittern schon die Knie. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön, dass dein Recht auf Leben nicht verboten ist, aber steht irgendwo dass ich das anerkennen muss?


 Die Grüne Minna freut sich über jeden der mitfahren will.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine"-Thread ist, und nicht der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in Tschetschenien"-Thread
> 
> Schön, dass dein Recht auf Leben nicht verboten ist, aber steht irgendwo dass ich das anerkennen muss? Na merkst du was ?


 
Ja, aber es zeigt Putins Doppelmoral und hat daher auch etwas mit der Situation in der Ukraine zu tun. 
Das mit dem Recht auf Leben sollte sich zumindest sinngemäß in unsere Verfassung und auch bei den Vereinten Nationen finden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2014)

Und über die westliche Doppelmoral könnte man ganz Bücher füllen. Wir drehen uns im Kreis. 

Fakt ist der Präsident des IGH hat gesagt, das es kein Verbot von Unbhängigkeitserklärungen gibt. Sofern niemand wirklich gute Gründe nennen kann, sollte sein Wort zu Rechtsfragen ja wohl was zählen oder ?

Ergo ist die Unbhängigkeit der Krim legitim, genauso wie ihr Anschluss an die russische Förderation.


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Völkerrecht kenne kein „Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen“, sagte Owada.



Die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung des Kosovo im Februar 2008 hat nicht gegen internationales Recht verstossen - das haben die um ein Rechtsgutachten gebetenen Den Haager Richter befunden; egal, wie lange Du die Buchstaben auch umruehrst. Der Fall ist mit dem hier diskutierten ohnehin nicht vergleichbar.

Das Voelkerrecht selbst kennt Staatennachfolge in den Geschmacksrichtungen Dismembration, Fusion, Inkorporation, Separation und Sezession. Was liegt hier Deiner Meinung nach vor? Gerne mit Begruendung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2014)

Er ist vergleichbar. Willst du nicht verstehen, was ich zitiert habe?

Das Völkerrecht kenne kein „Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen“, sagte Owada. 

Ergo, wenn es nicht verboten ist, ist es erlaubt. Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen? Die Autonome Republik Krim hat das Recht sich von der Ukraine unbhängig zu erklären. Punkt.

BTW: Ich hätte ja gerne so viel Kritik in den deutschen Medien gelesen, als der rechtmäßige Präsident nicht wirksam abgesetzt wurde. Da haben sich die Medien ab schön hübsch bedeckt gehalten.


----------



## Norkzlam (25. Juli 2014)

Er ist von einer Mehrheit des Parlaments abgewählt worden, außerdem hatte er sich nach Russland abgesetzt.
Davon abgesehen gibt es jetzt einen mit großer Mehrheit demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten. Gut in der Ostukraine konnte nicht jeder abstimmen, aber das ist nicht Kiews Schuld. Hoffentlich legen die Aufständischen bis zu den Parlamentswahlen die Waffen nieder. Ich sehe es schon kommen, wie Russland diese Wahlen dann auch ablehen wird, "weil nicht alle abstimmen konnten"


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2014)

Vier der Richter, die befragt wurden, sahen das anders und ein Blick auf Seite 2 des von Dir verlinkten Artikels beginnt mit einem sehr interessanten Satz. Ganz so scheibenfoermig wie Du die Welt gerne haettest, ist sie naemlich nicht ...

... aber O.K., ich erkenne eine Windmuehle, wenn ich sie sehe.


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Er ist von einer Mehrheit des Parlaments abgewählt worden, außerdem hatte er sich nach Russland abgesetzt.
> Davon abgesehen gibt es jetzt einen mit großer Mehrheit demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten. Gut in der Ostukraine konnte nicht jeder abstimmen, aber das ist nicht Kiews Schuld. Hoffentlich legen die Aufständischen bis zu den Parlamentswahlen die Waffen nieder. Ich sehe es schon kommen, wie Russland diese Wahlen dann auch ablehen wird, "weil nicht alle abstimmen konnten"


 
Kaut Ukrainischer Verfassung braucht es eine Mehrheit von 75% um den Präsidenten abzusetzen. Da gibt es keinen Spielraum von +-10%. Sie haben nur 73% geschafft bei der Abstimmung, also ist sie ungültig und es war ein Putsch und das hat nichts mit Russischer Propaganda zu tun sondern ist Rechtlich so.

Was denkst du, was mit Janukowitsch passiert wäre, wenn er nicht nach Russland geflohen wäre? Umarmt hätten sie ihn ganz bestimmt nicht...


Außerdem was ist das für eine Demokratische Wahl wenn das halbe Land nicht abstimmen kann? Wenn ich nur die Leute abstimmen lasse die mich wollen, ist es schon klar das ich gewinne....wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. 

Edit: Bei dieser Abstimmung, waren übrigens genauso Rechte Schläger anwesend. Das wollte ich nur mal sagen, weil ja jeder Russland vorwirft das man auf der Krim keine andere Wahl hatte.


----------



## Norkzlam (26. Juli 2014)

Blöde Frage, aber ist es nicht sinnlos, dass die Wahl im Osten erst von Aufständischen verhindert wird, und das deren Sympathisanten die dann genau aus diesem Grund für undemokratisch erklären.
Zur Abwahl sollte man auch erwähnen das die Ukraine sich in einer existenzbedrohenden Lage befand und immer noch befindet. Da sollte man vielleicht andere Maßstäbe anlegen. Das Land brauchte dringend eine handlungsfähige Regierung.
Ein Putsch ist nach meinem Verständnis eine schnelle Aktion. Die Proteste um den Maidan haben sich über Monate hingezogen.


----------



## acc (26. Juli 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Moderator und setze mich hier auch keinem Risiko aus, aber: Vorsicht. Nicht alles, was gefaellt, ist auch erlaubt.



ich sehe heutzutage keine sowjetunion, jugoslawien, tschechoslowakei, oder sudan mehr, sondern daraus hervorgegangene unabhängige staaten, die dazu noch mitglied der uno sind. sezessionen sind also offenwsichtlich mit dem völkerrecht vereinbar, sollte eigentlich als beweis ausreichen, das dein "jurist" wenig bis keine ahnung hat .



> Ich behaupte mir auch kein Weltbild zurecht. Und ich google nicht gerne. Ich finde es viel naheliegender, wenn der Behauptende auch etwas vorbringt, was seine These zu stuetzen geeignet ist. Und bislang kam da vor allem Zwiebackstaub.


in der tat kam bis jetzt von dir absolut nichts substantielles.




> Zunaechst war es kein Urteil wie von Dir behauptet, sondern ein Rechtsgutachten. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Ferner haben die befragten Den Haager Richter mit zehn zu vier Stimmen lediglich befunden, dass die (Unabhaengigkeits-)Erklaerung von 2008 nicht "das allgemeine internationale Recht verletzt" haette. Dieses Gutachten war nicht bindend und wurde auf Betreiben der damaligen Belgrader Regierung von der UN-Vollversammlung beauftragt, weil diese sich von einem fuer sie guenstigen Gutachten eine UN-Resolution in ihrem Sinne erhofft hat. Also alles ein klitzekleines bisschen komplizierter.


du kannst es nennen, wie du willst. es ändert nichts an der tatsache, das der fall kosovo wie andere sezessionen mit dem völkerrecht vereinbar ist.



> Daraus eine Generalvollmacht fuer Abspaltungen zu konstruieren, halte ich fuer sehr ... gewagt. Davon, dass die Situation damals mit der heute u. a. deshalb nicht zu vergleichen ist, als sich die Krim ja nicht fuer unabhaengig erklaert hat, sondern der russischen Foederation beigetreten ist und das mit einer Abstimmung zu legitimieren versucht wird, bei der ein "Nein" dazu erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand, mal ganz zu schweigen.


die krim hat sich von der ukraine als unabhängig erklärt, bevor man der russischen föderation beigetreten ist. bitte bei den fakten bleiben.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wie sehr sich Russland tatsächlich um die Rechte von Minderheiten und Unterdrückten sorgt zeigt sich ja in Tschetschenien....



tschetschenien ist jetzt nicht so ein gutes beispiel, da es schon seit einigen eine durch ein referendum gewählte weitgehende autonomie innerhalb der russisches föderation geniesst. ist mehr als beispielsweise deutschland den minderheiten gewährt.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Würden die Rebellen sich nicht in Wohngebieten verschanzen und damit Zivilisten als menschliche Schutzschilde missbrauchen, wäre dieser Krieg wohl schon längst vorbei.


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFNGIT-wo9Y#t=14

sieht irgendwie gar nicht nach einen wohngebiet aus. aber hey, die propaganda muss weitergehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFNGIT-wo9Y#t=14
> 
> sieht irgendwie gar nicht nach einen wohngebiet aus. aber hey, die propaganda muss weitergehen.


 
Und wenn sie in die Dörfer zurückkehren, ist oft schon keiner mehr da.
Hier waren sie übrigens unterwegs um ihre Verletzen abzuholen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSVIwQ6EmSk


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ein Putsch ist nach meinem Verständnis eine schnelle Aktion. Die Proteste um den Maidan haben sich über Monate hingezogen.


 Da du so ein Google-Experte bist: "Ein Putsch *...* ist eine _*oft*_ überraschende, meist gewaltsame Aktion eines  Teils der Staatsorgane (oder einer Gruppe davon; oft handelt es sich  z. B. um das Militär oder einen Teil davon) mit dem Ziel, die Regierung zu stürzen und die Macht im Staat zu übernehmen. ...."
In der Definierung wurde das Wort _*oft*_ verwendet. _*Oft *_ist ein Synoym für:* häufig*  und kein Synonym für *immer*!
Davon abgesehen sind Proteste und Demos noch kein Putsch! 




> Schade soviel Text und dann disqualifizierst du dich mit 9/11 selber.  Einen Kriegsgrund kann man auch viel billiger haben. Davon abgesehen:
> 3. Trotz der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit sind die Rebellen noch nicht  besiegt, weil sie sich in Wohngebieten verschanzen. Ich wette du gehörst  zu denen die am lautesten heulen, wenn die "bösen Faschisten  rücksichtslos auf Zivilisten feuern".





> Ich zitiere mich auch mal selbst, schön wenn man recht hat.


Da du mich zitiert hast und es wäre ganz toll, wenn du dies das nächste mal auch richtig und ohne lesbaren Quellcode machst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese Zeilen an mich gerichtet waren, was bei dir ja nie so ganz präzise deutlich wird und man häufig nicht weiss, worauf sich deine Aussagen überhaupt beziehen!
Kann es sein, dass du dich gerade selbst feierst, weil du nicht mitbekommen hast, dass ich ein Vollzitat eines Artikels gepostet habe? Zitate erkennt man daran, dass man sie entweder mit 





> oder mit Anführungszeichen, wie bei der wörtlichen Rede hervorhebt.
> Das Öffnen und Lesen der Links könnte dir auch weiterhelfen!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z28LET (26. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> ....  tschetschenien ist jetzt nicht so ein gutes beispiel, da es schon seit einigen eine durch ein referendum gewählte weitgehende autonomie innerhalb der russisches föderation geniesst. ist mehr als beispielsweise deutschland den minderheiten gewährt....



Keine Ahnung, wie es in deinem Land ist, aber hier in Deutschland glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwer eine unabhängige Teilrepuplik gründen will. Wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Bayern. *lol*


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

In Belgien gibt es den Konflikt der Flamen und Wallonen. Jeder hätte gerne seinen eigenen Staat.
Trotzdem gibt es in Belgien keinen Bürgerkrieg oder Gewaltexzesse oder sowas.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Belgien gibt es den Konflikt der Flamen und Wallonen. Jeder hätte gerne seinen eigenen Staat.
> Trotzdem gibt es in Belgien keinen Bürgerkrieg oder Gewaltexzesse oder sowas.



 Noch nicht, aber lasse die Massen erst mal radikalisiert sein.
 Das war auf den Balkan auch nicht anders, bevor die durchdrehten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber lasse die Massen erst mal radikalisiert sein.
> Das war auf den Balkan auch nicht anders, bevor die durchdrehten.


 
In Belgien gab es erst vor ein paar Jahren eine Staatskrise. 
Aber zu den Waffen hat da keiner gegriffen.

Und der Balkan ist ein eher schlechtes Beispiel da hier auch verschiedene Glaubensrichtungen aufeinander prallen.
Sowas bietet deutlich mehr Konfliktpotenzial. 
Sieht man aktuell auch im Irak.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

In anderen Ländern wurden die Demonstranten aber nicht gezielt aufgehetzt gegen die Regierung bzw. es wurden keine Rechten Schläger unter die friendlichen Demonstranten gemischt.

Es gibt von der Ukraine genug Videos wo man Aufpeitscher sieht, die dann immer schöne Reden halten, vor den eigenen Rechten Kameraden.


Fakt ist das sowohl der Putsch von Janukowitsch als auch das Referendum der Krim gegen die Ukrainische Verfassung verstoßen haben und der Westen hat sich nur über die Krim beschwert, weil die Krim zu Russland wollte. Wäre sie zum Westen gekommen, wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen.


Das ist leider traurige Tatsache. Die Berichterstattung sieht man anhand des Flugzeugunglücks in Afrika, dort sagen unsere Medien man muss abwarten was die Experten sagen und was die Auswertung des Flugschreibers sagt. Es ist fast das selbe wie in der Ukraine, aber in der Ukraine wird gleich gegen die Seperatisten und Russland gehetzt. Das gehört sich einfach nicht für Politik und Medien, wird aber gemacht und toleriert...


Irak ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel, weil die Amis die ISIS und deren Verbündete in Syrien gegen Assad unterstützen und jetzt wundert man sich wieso sie stark genug sind um den Irak anzugreifen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Irak ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel, weil die Amis die ISIS und deren Verbündete in Syrien gegen Assad unterstützen und jetzt wundert man sich wieso sie stark genug sind um den Irak anzugreifen.


 
Was hat denn das wieder mit den Amerikanern zu tun?
Es geht darum dass die Isis einen Staat errichten will. Also genauso wie die Ost Ukrainer.
Nur mit dem Unterschied dass im Irak als Grund der Glaube genannt wird.
Die Ost Ukrainer haben ja einen anderen Grund angegeben den hier im Westen aber leider niemand akzeptiert weil er an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
Und deswegen wird dieser neue "Ost Ukraine Staat" auch niemand anerkennen.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn das wieder mit den Amerikanern zu tun?
> Es geht darum dass die Isis einen Staat errichten will. Also genauso wie die Ost Ukrainer.
> Nur mit dem Unterschied dass im Irak als Grund der Glaube genannt wird.
> Die Ost Ukrainer haben ja einen anderen Grund angegeben den hier im Westen aber leider niemand akzeptiert weil er an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
> Und deswegen wird dieser neue "Ost Ukraine Staat" auch niemand anerkennen.


 
Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn die USA, die ISIS nicht mit Waffen und Geld gegen Assad unterstützen würde, wären sie niemals in der Lage im Irak einen neuen Staat aufzubauen. Wenn sie keine Waffen haben um den Irak anzugreifen und kein Geld um die Leute zu versorgen, würde es diese Kämpfe gar nicht geben.


Der Grund wieso man in der Ost-Ukraine einen eigenen Staat will ist ganz einfach. Niemand will eine Regierung haben, die den Rechtmäßigen Präsidenten geputscht hat, die höchstwahrscheinlich für die Toten auf dem Maidan verantwortlich sind und die am Massaker von Odessa Schuld sind. Poroschenko mag zwar nicht direkt vom Rechten Sektor sein, aber er wird auch nichts gegen sie unternehmen und die für ihre Taten auch nicht zu Rechenschaft ziehen.

Wieso sollte ich in einem Land bleiben wollen, wenn sich der Präsident nicht für die Ost-Hälfte des Landes interessiert? Es ist ihm egal was die Leute dort für Ängste und Probleme haben, vor allem bin ich gespannt was mit den ganzen Ethnischen Russen  und anderen Minderheiten dann passieren wird wenn die Kämpfe vorbei sein sollten.Was macht eine Russische Familie in der Ost-Ukraine wenn sie nichts mit den Kämpfen zu tun hatte? Ich glaube nicht das die in Frieden gelassen werden, bei diesem Russenhass in der Ukraine...


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn die USA, die ISIS nicht mit Waffen und Geld gegen Assad unterstützen würde, wären sie niemals in der Lage im Irak einen neuen Staat aufzubauen. Wenn sie keine Waffen haben um den Irak anzugreifen und kein Geld um die Leute zu versorgen, würde es diese Kämpfe gar nicht geben.



Spekulationen reichen leider nicht.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Der Grund wieso man in der Ost-Ukraine einen eigenen Staat will ist ganz einfach. Niemand will eine Regierung haben, die den Rechtmäßigen Präsidenten geputscht hat, die höchstwahrscheinlich für die Toten auf dem Maidan verantwortlich sind und die am Massaker von Odessa Schuld sind. Poroschenko mag zwar nicht direkt vom Rechten Sektor sein, aber er wird auch nichts gegen sie unternehmen und die für ihre Taten auch nicht zu Rechenschaft ziehen.



Schon wieder Spekulationen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich in einem Land bleiben wollen, wenn sich der Präsident nicht für die Ost-Hälfte des Landes interessiert? Es ist ihm egal was die Leute dort für Ängste und Probleme haben, vor allem bin ich gespannt was mit den ganzen Ethnischen Russen  und anderen Minderheiten dann passieren wird wenn die Kämpfe vorbei sein sollten.Was macht eine Russische Familie in der Ost-Ukraine wenn sie nichts mit den Kämpfen zu tun hatte? Ich glaube nicht das die in Frieden gelassen werden, bei diesem Russenhass in der Ukraine...


 
Was soll der Präsident machen wenn man die Menschen im Osten davon abhält in die Wahllokale zu gehen und zu wählen?


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spekulationen reichen leider nicht.


 
Ich muss nicht spekulieren und US-Senator Rand Paul sicher auch nicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e_4tUYc6ag



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon wieder Spekulationen.



Es gibt zahlreiche Videos zu solchen Themen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_wEbdIeERQ

Man muss sich nur die Zeit nehmen und sie bis zum Ende anschauen....obwohl nicht alles schön ist was man da sieht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll der Präsident machen wenn man die Menschen im Osten davon abhält in die Wahllokale zu gehen und zu wählen?


 
Das kann man immer behaupten, wenn es einem in die Hände spielt. Aber sag mir, wen hätten sie wählen sollen? Was nützt es mir wenn ich die Auswahl zwischen 3 Marionetten habe? Ich möchte einen Präsidenten und keine Marionette.
Janukowitsch war sicher kein Heiliger, aber er hat das Land zusammengehalten. Das Problem war nur, dass er sich für Russland entschieden hatte weil sie das bessere Angebot damals gemacht haben. Das der Westen aber kein fairer Verlierer ist, hätte man wissen müssen und jetzt haben wir den Poroschenko der das tut was der Westen will. Schön oder?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht spekulieren und US-Senator Rand Paul sicher auch nicht:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e_4tUYc6ag



Ron Paul ist zum Glück kein Maßstab. 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Es gibt zahlreiche Videos zu solchen Themen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_wEbdIeERQ
> 
> Man muss sich nur die Zeit nehmen und sie bis zum Ende anschauen....obwohl nicht alles schön ist was man da sieht.



Ja. die Seriosität von You Tube Clips wurde hier und da schon mal aufgegriffen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das kann man immer behaupten, wenn es einem in die Hände spielt. Aber sag mir, wen hätten sie wählen sollen? Was nützt es mir wenn ich die Auswahl zwischen 3 Marionetten habe? Ich möchte einen Präsidenten und keine Marionette.



Und Janukowitsch war also keine Marionette? 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Janukowitsch war sicher kein Heiliger, aber er hat das Land zusammengehalten.



Wo hat er denn das Land zusammengehalten?
Durch seine Politik sind die Demonstrationen doch erst entstanden. 

Und dass dann ein paar Leute die eigenen Interessen vertreten Leute zwischen die Demonstrationen einschleusen die dann für Gewalt sorgen ist ja nichts Neues.
Das wurde schon immer so gemacht und wird auch immer so sein.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das Problem war nur, dass er sich für Russland entschieden hatte weil sie das bessere Angebot damals gemacht haben. Das der Westen aber kein fairer Verlierer ist, hätte man wissen müssen und jetzt haben wir den Poroschenko der das tut was der Westen will. Schön oder?



Janukowitsch hat sich nicht für Russland entschieden.
Er hat sich für eine Politik entschieden die gegen sein Volk gerichtet war und das haben die sich nun mal nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ron Paul ist zum Glück kein Maßstab.


 
Also denkst du, dass er das nur erfunden hat? Es würde aber vieles erklären und unlogisch ist es auch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. die Seriosität von You Tube Clips wurde hier und da schon mal aufgegriffen.



Dann schaue ihn dir an und urteile selber. Ich denke nicht das es ein Fake ist und man sich das in Ruhe anschauen sollte. Wenn du dann immernoch denkst es ist nicht seriös und an den Haaren herbei gezogen bitte, wenigstens hast du dir dann das Video angeschaut.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Janukowitsch war also keine Marionette?



Vielleicht war er eine. Ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen, dass er  nicht so sehr geführt wurde wie Poroschenko jetzt. Na klar kommen dann viele wieder mit Russland und Putin, aber ich denke nicht das sie sich so stark eingemischt haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hat er denn das Land zusammengehalten?
> Durch seine Politik sind die Demonstrationen doch erst entstanden.
> 
> Und  dass dann ein paar Leute die eigenen Interessen vertreten Leute  zwischen die Demonstrationen einschleusen die dann für Gewalt sorgen ist  ja nichts Neues.
> Das wurde schon immer so gemacht und wird auch immer so sein.



Nicht nur durch seine Politik. Diese Politik und Korruption hatte die Ukraine ja schon lange und Janukowitsch war kein Engel, aber er hat das eigene Volk nicht abgeschlachtet und zu seinen Polizisten gesagt sie sollen sich bei den Protesten zurückhalten.

Poroschenko lässt die Ost-Ukraine bombadieren und dabei ist ihm egal ob es Seperatisten sind oder die Zivilbevölkerung.

Ich mag diese "Es war schon so und es wird immer wieder so sein" Sätze nicht. Denn nur weil es bisher so war und es jetzt so ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das man es in Zukunft nicht verhindern sollte. Außerdem würden ohne die Einmischung des Westens in den Maidan wesentlich weniger Gewaltbereite rumlaufen. Eine weile lang waren die Demonstrationen ja friedlich, bis der Westen sie Instrumentalisiert hat um aus Protesten einen Putsch-Bewegung zu machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Janukowitsch hat sich nicht für Russland entschieden.
> Er  hat sich für eine Politik entschieden die gegen sein Volk gerichtet war  und das haben die sich nun mal nicht gefallen lassen.



Natürlich hat er das. Russland hat ihm ein Angebot gemacht, dabei hätte die Ukraine Kredite bekommen, niedrigere Gas Preise und Schuldenerlass. Russland hätte der Ukraine wesentlich mehr gegeben als die EU.

Und was bot die EU? Ein paar Kredite, die gerade mal gereicht hätten um das Dach zu stopfen und ein paar Nebenverträge wie z.B. gemeinsame Rüstungsprojekte. 

Jeder inklusive Poroschenko führte eine Politk gegen das Volk. Auch unsere Politiker tun das, die Frage stellt sich nur was einem lieber ist: Veträge mit Russland die dem Land und der Wirtschaft mehr geholfen hätten als die mit der EU oder Mord und Totschlag so wie wir es jetzt haben.

Das Volk wollte einfach ein Ende der Korruption, es wollte eine Zukunft und was haben sie jetzt? Einen Bürgerkrieg. Und wieso haben sie das? Weil der Westen in der Ukraine gezündelt hat und unbedingt seinen Willen durchsetzen wollte. Man hat den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten gestürtzt und ein Putsch-Regime installiert, der komplette Innen und Sicherheitssektor wurde mit Nazis (Svoboda Partei) besetzt.

Das ist natürlich keine Politik gegen das Volk oder?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. Juli 2014)

Schönes Interview, mit dem einzigen Duma -  Abgeordneter, der gegen die Krimeinverleibung gestimmt hat (soviel übrigens auch zur innerrussischen Oposition, na, schart sich lieber um ihren "Führer"..." 
Oppositioneller : "Putin realisiert, dass er die Falschen bewaffnete" - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT


----------



## acc (26. Juli 2014)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie es in deinem Land ist, aber hier in Deutschland glaube ich nicht, dass irgendwer eine unabhängige Teilrepuplik gründen will. Wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Bayern. *lol*


 
sagte ich auch nicht, sondern nur das minderheiten in deutschland weniger autonomie geniessen. ich weiss beispielsweisevon der dänischen minderheit, das "ihre "partei" in schleswig-holstein nicht unter die 5%-klausel fällt. aber sonst geniessen die offenbar keine weiteren  privilegien. auch von den sorben wüsste ich nicht, das die irgendwelche privilegien haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ost Ukrainer haben ja einen anderen Grund angegeben den hier im Westen aber leider niemand akzeptiert weil er an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
> Und deswegen wird dieser neue "Ost Ukraine Staat" auch niemand anerkennen.


 
unsinn, es ist einfach eine politische sache, den grund nicht anzuerkennen. an den haaren herbeigezogen ist der allerdings nicht, wenn man sich an die fakten hält. die komplette abschaltung des politischen einflusses der partei der regionen entgegen der vereinbarung war nur der anfang. im moment wird die nächste partei, die keine lust auf den bürgerkrieg hat, plattgemacht. niemand kann es russischstämmigen bevölkerung in der ukraine verdenken, das die keine lust haben, genauso wie die russischen minderheiten im baltikum zu enden. aber in der westlichen politik hält man das für demokratie, wenn man einfach unliebsame parteien verbietet und minderheiten unterdrückt..



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind Proteste und Demos noch kein Putsch!


 
stimmt, die ereignisse, die in den 24 stunden nach der geschlossenen vereinbarung vom 22. februar abgingen, fallen allerdings schon in die kategorie putsch.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> aber sonst geniessen die offenbar keine weiteren  privilegien. auch von den sorben wüsste ich nicht, das die irgendwelche privilegien haben.


 Die genießen so einige Privilegien. Angefangen von Zweisprachigkeit an der Schule, Behörden (auch bei Schriftstücken), amtlichen Kennzeichnungen, etc, über eigene Feiertagsregelungen, bis hin zu besonderer Förderung der eigenen Kultur, Sprache etc. Selbst soetwas wie die Eichsfelder hier in Thüringen haben einen zusätzlichen Feiertag (Frohe Leiche), da katholisch und der "Rest" des Bundeslandes evangelisch.


----------



## acc (26. Juli 2014)

kaum vergleichbar mit einer weitreichenden autonomie wie sie tschetschenien geniesst.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juli 2014)

acc schrieb:


> kaum vergleichbar mit einer weitreichenden autonomie wie sie tschetschenien geniesst.



was ich hier bei uns allerdings auch nicht nachvollziehen könnte.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2014)

Gab es im Freistaat Bayern nicht verschiedene Seperationsbewegungen? 
[/ot]


----------



## Norkzlam (26. Juli 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du so ein Google-Experte bist: "Ein Putsch *...* ist eine _*oft*_ überraschende, meist gewaltsame Aktion eines  Teils der Staatsorgane (oder einer Gruppe davon; oft handelt es sich  z. B. um das Militär oder einen Teil davon) mit dem Ziel, die Regierung zu stürzen und die Macht im Staat zu übernehmen. ...."
> In der Definierung wurde das Wort _*oft*_ verwendet. _*Oft *_ist ein Synoym für:* häufig*  und kein Synonym für *immer*!
> Davon abgesehen sind Proteste und Demos noch kein Putsch!




Du sagst es doch selber, Proteste und Demos sind kein Putsch. Ob ein paar Nazis vor dem Parlament wirklich reichen um die Vorgänge am Ende zu einem Putsch zu machen?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du mich zitiert hast und es wäre ganz toll, wenn du dies das nächste mal auch richtig und ohne lesbaren Quellcode machst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese Zeilen an mich gerichtet waren, was bei dir ja nie so ganz präzise deutlich wird und man häufig nicht weiss, worauf sich deine Aussagen überhaupt beziehen!
> Kann es sein, dass du dich gerade selbst feierst, weil du nicht mitbekommen hast, dass ich ein Vollzitat eines Artikels gepostet habe? Zitate erkennt man daran, dass man sie entweder mit [ Quote ] oder mit Anführungszeichen, wie bei der wörtlichen Rede hervorhebt.
> Das Öffnen und Lesen der Links könnte dir auch weiterhelfen!



Mir ist klar, dass es sich um ein Zitat handelt. Ich bin mir trotzdem ziemlich sicher, dass es sich dabei auch um deine persönliche Meinung handelt. Ich hatte erwartet, dass du dich auf Meldungen über Kollateralschäden stürzen würdest und das hast du getan. Ansonsten wäre ich froh, wenn du wüsstest, wie man „weißt“ schreibt. Außerdem ist dir wohl nicht klar das man „einzig“ nicht steigern kann. Ich beziehe mich normalerweise auf allgemein bekannte Dinge, und das was in den Posts vor meinem steht. Eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor Beiträge zu schreiben, die zu 50% aus Zitaten bestehen, aber falls das nötig sein sollte...
Frag doch bei Unklarheiten einfach.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du bist lustig!
> Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Human Rights Watch (hat ihren Sitz in New York, USA) spricht von Kriegsverbrechen und du willst uns nun erzählen, dass der, der jemanden ermordet, keine Schuld hat??? Wie jetzt? Hat die ukrainische Armee aus Notwehr gehandelt?



Du bist lustig, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich weiß, obwohl du mich scheinbar für unterbelichtet hältst, wer Human Rights Watch ist. Natürlich hat die Armee schon irgendwie Schuld, aber soll sie die Rebellen in den Wohngebieten in Ruhe lassen? So gewinnt man leider keinen Krieg. Und ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass die Armee einfach so auf zivile Viertel schießt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nun erleben die Ostukrainer, dass in Kiew die gleichen Parolen wie zu Hitlers Zeiten gerufen wurden, erleben diese Rechten als Faschisten, die alles russische töten wollen. Du kennst bestimmt auch das, was Julia Timoschenko über die 8 Millionen Ostukrainer mit russischen Wurzeln gesagt hat; "*Man muss sie mit atomaren Waffen bekämpfen!*" Was das bedeutet, weisst du sicher....und damals gab es noch keinen Krieg zwischen Kiew und der Ostukraine. Solch starker Russenhass ist mit Antisemitismus oder Rassismus vergleichbar und entspricht weder Demokratie, noch irgendwelchen Menschenrechten! Die Ostukrainer haben im Prinzip nichts anderes gemacht als die Kiewer, nur mit weniger Gewalt und statt einen Präsidenten zu stürzen, erkannten/erkennen sie nur die Regierung in Kiew nicht an.  Du sprichst von widerlich, warum? Die Welt schaute weg, einzigst Russland setzte sich für die Ostukrainer ein.


Ja mir sind Frau Timoschenkos Äußerungen bekannt, und ich verurteile diese. Sicher habe die auch zur Eskalation beigetragen. Es ist aber auch klar, dass die Rechten nicht die absolute Kontrolle übernommen haben. Das Märchen von den Faschisten aus Kiew die jetzt die Russen bekämpfen würden haben die russischsprachigen Sender in der Ostukraine verbreitet und damit die Stimmung aufgeheizt. Widerlich finde ich es sich in Wohngebiete zu verkriechen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Man hätte Gespräche führen können. Die Ost-und Westukraine hätten diesen Konflikt friedlich lösen können. Doch Kiew wollte es nicht!
> Stattdessen schickte Kiew alles was sie so millitärisch hatte und ihre Schlägertrupps vom Maidan in die Ostukraine. Diese sollten die Gebäude räumen, alle einschüchtern und hörig machen.
> Die Ostukrainer verteidigten sich.



Gibt es irgendeinen Staat dieser Welt der besetzte Gebäude nicht räumen würde? Welcher Gesinnung diese Räumkommandos waren lässt sich schwer überprüfen. Und warum wurden überhaupt Gebäude besetzt. Meine Erinnerung mag mich täuschen, aber sollte es nicht relativ bald nach dem Regierungswechsel Landesweite Wahlen geben?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sie wollten einfach nur in Ruhe leben - ohne eine Putschregierung und ohne Faschisten.



Die „Putschregierung“ stützte sich übrigens immer noch auf ein demokratisch gewähltes Parlament.
Und das Faschistenproblem ist sicher nicht so groß, dass es einen Aufstand rechtfertigt. Von wie vielen Faschisten reden wir? Ein paar hundert? Nach dem unglücklichen agieren in den ersten Tagen hat die neue Regierung den Ostukraineren ihre Bürgerrechte und den Status der russischen Sprache zugesichert. Sie hätten also einfach in Ruhe leben können.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nun kamen die Ostukrainer auf die Idee, sie könnten doch auch zu Russland gehören, wie die Krim und Russland würde sie beschützen. Doch Russland handelte nicht. Also beschlossen die Ostukrainer auch ein Referendum durchzuführen und autonome Republiken zu werden. Du wirst dich sicher daran erinnern, dass trotz Einschüchterungen, der Gefahr erschossen zu werden und Sperrung von Wahllokalen durch Kiew, diese Wahl eine überraschend große Wahlbeteiligung hatte und die Ostukrainer stundenlang und in riesigen Menschenschlangen geduldig darauf warteten, wählen zu dürfen. Aus den autonomen Republiken wurde später Neurussland, doch Russland erkannte sie zwar an, nahm sie auch jetzt nicht in seine Staatengemeinschaft auf.



Du meinst das Referendum, wo bewaffnete Separatisten neben durchsichtigen Wahlurnen standen. 
Bei dem etliche Leute sogar zugeben haben, dass sie mehrfach abgestimmt haben? Russland tat gut daran, dieses Gebiet nicht auch noch aufzunehmen. Die Ukraine hätte dann nicht anders gekonnt als zu kämpfen. Hätte die Übergangsregierung das zugelassen, hätten die Rechten vermutlich wirklich die Macht an sich gerissen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hatte sich Kiew nun soweit gestärkt  und organisiert, dass sie nun militärisch offensiv gegen die Ostukrainer vorging. Einige Oligarchen gründeten ihre Privatarmeen und auch die schossen nun fleißig auf die Ostukrainer. Wenn das nun alles nur Ukrainer wären, ginge es ja noch. Aber USA-Militärberater steuern das militärische Handeln von Kiew, amerikanische Söldner knallen da wild umher und  einige Militante aus Europa und den ehemaligen Sowjetstaaten,  spielen da jetzt auch gerade Krieg. ...und ja, es gibt auch Russen aus Russland die auf der Seite der Ostukraine mitkämpfen, die hat Russland aber dort nicht hingeschickt. Aber du merkst: ...wieder das gleiche, nur Russland wird kritisiert und mit Sanktionen belegt, was der Westen macht, ist richtig. Die Flüchtlinge aus den Kriegsgebieten flüchten fast alle nach Russland.


Das die Oligarchen sich eingeschaltet haben missfiel mir auch. Ursprünglich richtete die Maidan-Bewegung sich ja auch gegen die Oligarchen. In dieser Situation sind die Oligarchen aber ein Garant für Stabilität, daher wurde mit Poroschenko auch ein Oligarch neuer Präsident. Gibt es zu den US-Söldnern eine Quelle? Am besten eine die nicht gleich sagt, „ rettet das Volk des Donbass vor den Faschisten“ ? Die US-Berater sind wohl nicht gegen den  Willen der Regierung da. Ich denke auch immer noch, das die Rebellen Waffen aus Russland bekommen. Das die Flüchtlinge nach Russland fliehen dürfte 1. daran liegen, dass Russland ganz einfach meist das nächste sichere Land ist und 2. daran, dass die Ostukrainer russisch sprechen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Rebellen beschützen die Bevölkerung. Meinst du wirklich, dass wenn sie abziehen, die Bevölkerung ruhig ihr Leben weiter führen darf?
> Die Menschen der Ostukraine sind Kiew egal. Man braucht sie nicht und sie stören nur.



Das werden wir bald sehen, die Armee ist auf dem Vormarsch. Ich habe noch nichts von Massakern in den zurückeroberten Gebieten gehört.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Häuser werden zerbomt wie zuvor schon der supermoderne Flughafen, den sie erst 2012 errichtet hatten. Weite Gebiete der Ostukraine sind schon lange amerikanischen Energiefirmen versprochen, die nur darauf warten, dort endlich mit Freacking, Gas zu fördern und so Milliarden zu verdienen.
> Und da es jetzt ganz schnell gehen muss, weil
> 1. die Geldgeber und Investoren endlich Erfolge sehen wollen.....kommen deine erwähnten Reservisten aus der Westukraine ins Spiel, denn alle müssen jetzt an die Front und gegen ihre Landsleute kämpfen. Was meinst du, was mit denen passiert, die nicht gegen ihre Landsleute kämpfen wollen?
> Deshalb erhöht die USA jetzt auch ihre Unterstützung der ukrainischen Armee auf 33 Millionen Dollar.
> 2. Wenn die Nato-Manöver in der Ukraine starten, müssen die Ostukrainer besiegt, getötet oder in den Filtrationslagern sein.



Also ist das Großkapital Schuld? Bist du schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Russland ein Interesse daran haben könnte die Ausbeutung dieser Vorkommen zu verhindern? Bisher war die Abhängigkeit der Ukraine von russischen Gas ein praktisches politisches Druckmittel.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du bist mit Vorwürfen schnell bei der Hand. Wem willst du die Schuld an den vielen getötenen Ukrainern geben?
> Ich bedauere nicht nur die Kriegsopfer unter den Ostukrainern sondern auch die der Westukraine. So viel Leid, so viel Tot! ...und alles nur, weil da jemand viel Geld verdienen und sich geopolitische Vorteile sichern will.
> Für mich steht fest: Ohne Putsch hätte die Ukraine noch ihre Krim, die Ukraine hätte keinen Krieg, die ermordeten Menschen würden noch leben! ...und einige, wie auch Poroschenko hätten ein paar Millionen Dollar weniger im Portemonnaie!



Ich betrauere auch jeden Toten. Jeder Mensch der stirbt, weil irgendwelche Betonköpfe nicht miteinander reden wollen ist einer zuviel.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so selbstgefällig gewesen wärst, hättest du spätestens bei dem "Experten für Militärtechnik" ins Grübeln kommen müssen!



Noch eine unglaubliche Überraschung: Mir war klar das „Experte für Militärtechnik“ ironisch gemeint war.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du den gesunden Menschenverstand nur dir zutraust?



Kann es sein, dass du hier persönlich wirst? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dazu, dass du alle Staaten auf der Welt, alle Menschen, auch die USA für inkompetent hälst?
> Hast du irgendeine andere Quelle außer dich, die die russischen Beweise der Pressekonferenz als Lüge widerlegen?
> Glaubst du, dass alle Piloten, die die SU-25 fliegen, nicht wissen, wie hoch diese fliegen kann und ob in dieser Höhe ein Abschuss  der MH-27 möglich gewesen wäre?
> ...dass alle die, die das Flugzeug gekauft haben, nicht wissen, ob das geht?
> ...



Tut mir leid, obwohl ich wohl auf jede Propagandalüge hereinfalle habe ich einfach mal versucht etwas selbst zu überprüfen. Wird nichtmehr vorkommen, versprochen...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist dir überhaupt bekannt, dass die US-Regierung  nach der Offenlegung der russischen Beweise offiziell ihr Anschuldigungen, dass Russland das Flugzeug abgeschossen hat, zurückgenommen hat und Russland kein Tatverdächtiger mehr ist?
> Warum hat die USA ihre Beweise nicht vorgelegt, obwohl sie bessere Satelitenfotos als Russland haben und genau wissen, was passiert ist?



Das ist mir bekannt, ich habe übrigens nie gesagt, dass es die Russen waren, oder die Separatisten oder Kiew. Ich habe lediglich bestritten, dass irgendwer dumm genug war den Flieger absichtlich runterzuholen und ich bin denen entgegen getreten, die von vorne herein die Rebellen und Russland als Täter ausgeschlossen haben.  Ist das mit den US-Satelitenfotos nur eine Behauptung?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dein Muster, was du meinst, erkannt zu haben, sagt viel über deine Denkweise aus!
> 1.Ich weiss nicht, welchen vermummten Typen du gerade meinst, sonst könnte ich dir da vielleicht auch eine bessere Antwort geben.
> Aber da du von Beweisen sprichst.....
> Du sagtest doch, dass die Russen die Ostukrainer mit Ausrüstung und Waffen unterstützen, kannst aber keinen Beweis dafür liefern! Du bist zwar nicht vermummt,...oder doch? Ich weiss es nicht.
> ...



Ich meinte diesen sympahtischen Kerl. 


xNeo92x schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGWJ66GPTQ


Ich kann das nicht beweisen, aber es wäre nur logisch. Woher kommen sonst die ganzen Waffen?
Alles Beute? Welchen Beweis hast du für die Filtartionslager? Eine Internetseite, die ganz eindeutig den Separatisten nahesteht und ein Youtube Video. So ein Video kann ich auch erstellen, man nehme eine x-beliebige Baustelle, ein Smartphone und 2-3 eingeweihte, fertig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> 2. Deine Argumentation wird noch märchenhafter!
> Du beschuldigst jemanden - hier Russland, sie würden Beweise fälschen und begründest es damit, dass die USA ihre Beweise für das Vorhandensein irakischer Chemiewaffen gefälscht haben?????
> Nach deiner Logik bist du dann also ein Dieb und Mörder, weil es ja Menschen gibt, die stehlen und Menschen morden. Na dann...ab ins Gefängnis mit dir!


 
Ich habe lediglich auf die Möglichkeit aufmerksam gemacht und die Amis als Beispiel genommen.
Ich kann nicht wissen, ob die Beweise echt sind und habe auch nicht behauptet sie wären es nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dir ein Menschenleben? oder zwei? oder tausend?
> Müssen bei dir erst Menschen sterben, ehe es schlimm ist???
> Wärst du nicht der 1. gewesen, der Russland die Schuld gegeben hätte, wenn jemand verdurstet wäre?
> Ohne Wasser kann kein Mensch leben! Hoffen wir mal, dass immer genug Wasser für dich da ist.



Ich hätte Russland zumindest eine Mitschuld gegeben. Gehörte die Krim nicht zu Russland, hätten die Menschen genug Wasser für ihre Felder. Aber gut Vater Putin will Entschädigungen an die Bauern zahlen, falls er sein Versprechen hält, hält sich das Leid auch in Grenzen. Die Ukraine will das den Russen ihr Coup möglichst teuer zu stehen kommt. Das muss man nicht richtig finden, aber nachvollziehbar ist es. Hier beschwert sich übrgens niemand darüber, dass er nichts zu trinken hätte. Krim: Kein Wasser für die Landwirtschaft | ARTE Info



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Unabhängige Quellen? - weniger, aber du kannst gern danach suchen
> Doch irgendwie hab ich da das Gefühl, dass du* unabhängigen* Quellen nicht vertrauen würdest und lieber abhängige Quellen bevorzugst


 
Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf Beweise für die Hörigkeit unserer Presse. Das Video vom Separatistenführer, der sich über mangelnden Rückhalt beschwert ( Ostukraine: Separatistenführer Strelkow beklagt Kampfmoral - SPIEGEL ONLINE ) konnte noch niemand als Fake entlarven. Auch kritisieren unsere Medien regelmäßig die Nato und die Massenüberwachung der Geheimdienste. Und zumindest die, die ich gelesen habe, haben auch nie behauptet, dass die Separatisten oder Russland mit Sicherheit Schuld haben. Die Berichterstattung ist zugegeben nicht immer ausgewogen, aber absichtliche Lügen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf Beweise für die Hörigkeit unserer Presse. Das Video vom Separatistenführer, der sich über mangelnden Rückhalt beschwert ( Ostukraine: Separatistenführer Strelkow beklagt Kampfmoral - SPIEGEL ONLINE ) konnte noch niemand als Fake entlarven. Auch kritisieren unsere Medien regelmäßig die Nato und die Massenüberwachung der Geheimdienste. Und zumindest die, die ich gelesen habe, haben auch nie behauptet, dass die Separatisten oder Russland mit Sicherheit Schuld haben. Die Berichterstattung ist zugegeben nicht immer ausgewogen, aber absichtliche Lügen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


 
Schau mal es ist so: Es gibt bestimmte Leitmedien mit Verbindungen zu NATO-Think-Tanks usw. Da sitzen dann z.B. Chefredakteure, Herausgeber oder Verleger als Beiräte, Vorstände drinnen und denken Gemeinsam mit anderen Leuten über die Zukunft nacht. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass es eine Zukunft zu Gunsten der NATO ist und wenn ich dann als Medium genau diese NATO kritisieren soll oder zumindest neutral darüber berichten sollte, dann ist das ein Problem. Und wir haben hier im Westen eindeutig dieses Problem, dass diverse Leitmedien (ARD, ZDF, Bild, Spiegel usw.) den Ton angeben und kleine Medien übernehmen das dann.

Es ist nur logisch, dass man hin und wieder mal nicht zu hart ist zu Russland und auch mal ein wenig die NATO ins Kreuzfeuer nimmt, weil die Bürger merken mit der Zeit wenn es zu sehr in eine Richtung geht. Man muss dem Esel ja eine Chanc lassen die Karrotte an der Schnur zu erreichen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. 

Ich habe hier mal ein paar Links, die das ganze ein wenig besser beleuchten:

Die Vernetzung von den Medien mit den NATO Think-Tanks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QwLovy5DHt0

Gezielt Falsche Berichterstattung von ARD/ZDF:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhVF9l3Gnmg

Interview mit Gabriele Krone-Schmalz über die Ukraine, Russland, die Krim und die Kritik an den Medien:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgOH5rF1jYU


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2014)

Achso, die üblichen VT von den von finsteren NATO/USA/was auch immer beeinflussten Westmedien, etc. VT vom feinsten und bestätigt gleich mal wieder den ersten Punkt:


> 1. Hinter der Verschwörung steht eine angebliche Elite, Menschen mit vermeintlicher oder echter Macht (z.B. Politik, Wissenschaft,  Wirtschaft). Dies können Geheimbünde sein, die im Hintergrund agieren oder aber Menschen die offiziell an den Schalthebeln der Macht sitzen.  Diese Elite und das ist in der Regel zentral, verbirgt ihre wahren Motive und täuscht die Öffentlichkeit gezielt über ihre Absichten. Es kämpfen die mutigen Verschwörungstheoretiker-Davids gegen die Machtkrake Goliath.
> http://scienceblogs.de/zoonpolitikon/2009/11/03/checkliste-verschworungstheorien/


Dankeschön und Bittesehr, man hat genug von solchen VT-Hirngespinsten gelesen.


----------



## Ramons01 (27. Juli 2014)

Weißt du das Problem ist, es sind keine Illuminaten oder Freimaurer. Es sind diverse mächtige Leute, die z.B. die Fäden von Mächtigen Konzernen führen (Banken, Mineralölkonzerne, etc.).

Das hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun, sondern ist einfach traurige Wahrheit.

Schau dir das Video von der ZDF Sendung an und frage dich dann was los ist in der Welt.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2014)

Achso, jetzt wurden die Geheimgesellschaften mal wieder durch mächtige Konzerne und Banken ersetzt. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, ausser hier und da noch etwas strukturellen Antisemitismus. 

Das ZDF Video wurde hier schon mindestens gefühlte 200x gebracht. Neue Erkenntnisse liefert es nicht, ausser das in Einzelfällen sich Einzelpersonen sich ihren Hintern irgendwo plattsitzen. Die Vielfalt in der deutschen Presse- und Medienlandschaft gibt es aber mitnichten wieder. Die im übrigen auch aus mehr als nur Fernsehen und Printmedien besteht. Der Hörfunk scheint, aus welchem Grund auch immer, komplett ignoriert zu werden.


----------



## Laudian (27. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte euch bitten, beim Thema "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" zu bleiben. Ich denke es wurde vor einigen Seiten schon einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass hier nicht der richtige Ort ist, um über die Un- bzw. Abhängigkeit unserer Medien zu diskutieren. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr dafür einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Also denkst du, dass er das nur erfunden hat? Es würde aber vieles erklären und unlogisch ist es auch nicht.



Ich weiß nicht was Ron Paul so macht.
Ich weiß nur dass ich persönlich dessen Meinung nicht für ernst nehme.
Wer an Verschwörungstheorien glaubt, anders denkende diskriminiert ist für mich nicht glaubwürdig.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Dann schaue ihn dir an und urteile selber. Ich denke nicht das es ein Fake ist und man sich das in Ruhe anschauen sollte. Wenn du dann immernoch denkst es ist nicht seriös und an den Haaren herbei gezogen bitte, wenigstens hast du dir dann das Video angeschaut.



Klar habe ich mir das Video angeguckt.
Deswegen sage ich ja dass ich da keine Seriosität sehen kann.
Jeder kann sich ein Video hin schneiden wie er es braucht und entsprechend kommentieren.
Das hatten wir hier doch schon zuhauf.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er eine. Ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen, dass er  nicht so sehr geführt wurde wie Poroschenko jetzt. Na klar kommen dann viele wieder mit Russland und Putin, aber ich denke nicht das sie sich so stark eingemischt haben.



Woher willst du das wissen dass er nicht eine ebenso große Marionette ist wie viele Staatschefs bzw. Regierungschefs?
Denkst du z.B. dass Obama wirklich der mächtigste Mann der Welt ist?
Er mag vielleicht die mächtigste Marionette sein aber mehr nicht.
Wäre er der mächtigste Mann der Welt hätte er sein Versprechen erfüllt und Guantanamo geschlossen.
Hat er aber nicht weil die Republikaner so großen Druck auf ihn ausüben dass er es nicht schließen konnte.

Ich selbst weiß nicht wie viel Einfluss Putin auf Janukowitsch hat bzw. hatte. Aber dass es Einfluss gab ist für mich selbst unbestritten.
Und dass jetzt auf Poroschenko nun Druck ausgeübt wird ist für mich logisch. Er muss schließlich ein Land zusammenhalten das droht auseinander zu brechen bzw. im Bürgerkrieg zu versinken.
Und da gibt es eben eine Menge Interessengruppen die Einfluss ausüben weil sie für sich selbst -- und nicht fürs Volk -- das Beste erhoffen.
Die EU und Putin sind da nur ein Teil davon aber sicher nicht alles.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Nicht nur durch seine Politik. Diese Politik und Korruption hatte die Ukraine ja schon lange und Janukowitsch war kein Engel, aber er hat das eigene Volk nicht abgeschlachtet und zu seinen Polizisten gesagt sie sollen sich bei den Protesten zurückhalten.



Poroschneko schlachtet sein Volk nicht ab.
Er führt einen Krieg gegen Abtrünnige Leute die sich leider unter das Volk gemischt haben bzw. innerhalb von Wohnblocks operieren. Ich persönlich halte das für deutlich verwerflicher.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Poroschenko lässt die Ost-Ukraine bombadieren und dabei ist ihm egal ob es Seperatisten sind oder die Zivilbevölkerung.



Das ist ihm sicher nicht egal.
Er würde gerne die Separatisten alleine bekämpfen nur verschanzen die sich in Wohngebiete und das ist eben das Problem bei solchen Konflikten.
Einerseits muss er was gegen die Separatisten tun denn sie destabilisieren das Land. Aber andererseits weiß er auch dass große Teile der Menschen die dort leben nichts mit dem Konflikt zu tun haben.
Ich persönlich möchte nie in die Lage kommen derartige Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese "Es war schon so und es wird immer wieder so sein" Sätze nicht. Denn nur weil es bisher so war und es jetzt so ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das man es in Zukunft nicht verhindern sollte. Außerdem würden ohne die Einmischung des Westens in den Maidan wesentlich weniger Gewaltbereite rumlaufen. Eine weile lang waren die Demonstrationen ja friedlich, bis der Westen sie Instrumentalisiert hat um aus Protesten einen Putsch-Bewegung zu machen.



Ich mag den Satz auch nicht aber leider wird es immer Krieg geben. Es wird niemals Frieden auf der Welt geben. Und natürlich sollte man es erst gar nicht dazu kommen lassen. Aber es ist mir zu blauäugig zu sagen dass nur eine Seite Schuld hat.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er das. Russland hat ihm ein Angebot gemacht, dabei hätte die Ukraine Kredite bekommen, niedrigere Gas Preise und Schuldenerlass. Russland hätte der Ukraine wesentlich mehr gegeben als die EU.



Und die Russen taten das weil sie so fürsorglich sind und nur das Beste für ihre Ukrainischen Nachbarn wollten?
Also. Für naiv halte ich dich nun wirklich nicht.
 Jeder der Kredite gibt oder Rohstoffe liefert will was als Gegenleistung haben. Putin, die Eu, der Westen, wer auch immer.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Jeder inklusive Poroschenko führte eine Politk gegen das Volk. Auch unsere Politiker tun das, die Frage stellt sich nur was einem lieber ist: Veträge mit Russland die dem Land und der Wirtschaft mehr geholfen hätten als die mit der EU oder Mord und Totschlag so wie wir es jetzt haben.



Du weißt halt nicht ob es wirklich besser gelaufen wäre wenn die Russen die Kontrolle über die Ukraine hätten -- denn das hätten sie wenn so verfahren wären.
Und vielleicht ist auch das der Knackpunkt. Ich weiß nicht was Putin wollte. Vielleicht waren das so extreme Knebelverträge dass man deshalb Janukowitsch abgesetzt hat.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das Volk wollte einfach ein Ende der Korruption, es wollte eine Zukunft und was haben sie jetzt? Einen Bürgerkrieg. Und wieso haben sie das? Weil der Westen in der Ukraine gezündelt hat und unbedingt seinen Willen durchsetzen wollte. Man hat den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten gestürtzt und ein Putsch-Regime installiert, der komplette Innen und Sicherheitssektor wurde mit Nazis (Svoboda Partei) besetzt.



Und wieder spekulierst du.
Nicht eine Seite alleine macht was sondern alle Seiten üben Druck aus.

Ich finde dass du sehr einseitig denkst. Du legst Spekulationen als Fakten bzw. Tatsachen aus und denkst dass You Tube Videos -- sobald sie was negatives über den Westen berichten -- immer korrekt sein müssen und meinst dass westliche Medien gleich geschaltet sind zweifelst aber nie russische Medien an.
Mir ist das einfach zu kurz gedacht.
Ich selbst weiß nicht was wie gelaufen ist und wer auf dem Majdan dafür verantwortlich ist dass die Gewalt eskaliert ist.
Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit denke ich auch dass eine dritte Partei dafür verantwortlich ist.
Nur zeige ich nicht mir dem Finger auf eine. Ich weiß nicht ob sich der Westen in Form von Einsatztruppen eingemischt hat oder ob Söldner die von unbekannten bezahlt wurden eingeflogen wurden oder ob russische Spezialkräfte dafür gesorgt haben dass es so kam wie es kam.

Ich hoffe halt dass sich die Separatisten mal darauf besinnen dass sie auf verlorenem Posten stehen. Langfristig können sie den Konflikt nicht militärisch gewinnen.
Sie sollten auf Verhandlungen setzen. Sehr gerne unter neutraler Kontrolle wie einem UN Mandat. Nur leider braucht es da die volle Zustimmung des UN Sicherheitsrates und ich weiß nicht ob sich die USA und Russland da einig werden können. Und was die Chinesen so denken weiß auch niemand.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juli 2014)

SPIEGEL schließt Russland-Forum nach drei Stunden | Telepolis


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

Fail. Außerdem WIESO die verdam**en Sanktionen ? WO sind die Beweise dass Putin die Maschins abgeschossen hat ? WO?


----------



## loser321 (28. Juli 2014)

Hier mal eine unvoreingenommene Analyse...

http://www.austrianwings.info/2014/07/mh17-abschuss-hintergruende-zum-russischen-raktensystem-buk/


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Fail. Außerdem WIESO die verdam**en Sanktionen ? WO sind die Beweise dass Putin die Maschins abgeschossen hat ? WO?


 Die Waffe kam aus Russland reicht mir. Und Rebellen gibt man solche Waffen nicht jedenfalls in einen zivilisierten Land


----------



## loser321 (28. Juli 2014)

Wer sagt das sie aus Russland kommen? Erbeutet oder von Überläufern?

Hast Du meinen Link gelesen?


----------



## IluBabe (28. Juli 2014)

Mal gucken wann die ersten Menschen mit Lizenzierten Leopards umgebracht werden und wann die Welt Deutschland dafür wirtschaftlich sanktioniert. Har Har.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Die Waffe kam aus Russland reicht mir. Und Rebellen gibt man solche Waffen nicht jedenfalls in einen zivilisierten Land



Und die AK-47 wird in quasi jeden bewaffneten Konflikt dieser Erde benutzt. Sind an all diesen Konflikten jetzt Russland schuld?


----------



## Anticrist (28. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Fail. Außerdem WIESO die verdam**en Sanktionen ? WO sind die Beweise dass Putin die Maschins abgeschossen hat ? WO?


 
Sanktioniert wurde nicht "weil er eine Passagiermaschine abgeschossen hat", sondern wegen der fortwährenden Weigerung seinen Einfluss in der Region geltend zu machen um das fortwährende Morden zu Stoppen.
Ohne die Schützende Hand Russlands würden sich die Separatistengruppen einfach auflösen - irgendwann sogar jene die nicht mehr unter direkter Kontrolle des Kreml stehen.

Ob die Maschine abgeschossen wurde lässt sich für uns nur schwer sagen... die Indizien sprechen aber sehr sehr stark für einen versehentlichen Abschuss durch die Separatisten.
3 Tage vor dem Abschuss haben die Separatisten auf dem eigenen Twitteraccount mit erbeuteter Militärtechnologie geprahlt.. u.a auch Luftabwehrwaffen 
Unmittelbar nach dem Abschuss posteten die Separatisten auf Facebook das sie eine Ukrainische Logistik-Militärmaschine abgeschossen hätten - einer Boeing für den Laien nicht ganz unähnlich incl Videos und Fotos die sich später als Aufnahmen von MH-17 entpuppten.

Vor allem die Behauptung nach dem Abschuss man würde gar nicht über die nötige Technologie verfügen ist eine Lüge.. und macht automatisch verdächtig.

Das Russland die Separatisten aktiv unterstützt steht außer Frage...  man kann ihm nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen. Jeder andere Staatenlenker würde sehr ähnlich agieren. 
Auf der Krim befindet sich der Stützpunkt der Schwarzmeerflotte - somit der Garant für den Einfluss Russlands in der gesamten Sphäre. NIEMAND hat mehr Interesse an einer (Rück-)Annektion der Krim als Russland.
Würde Russland dem begehren nach einer Öffnung gen Westen zustimmen hätte man 2015 die EU vor der Haustür und wesentlich schlimmer.. spätestens 2016 die NATO. Für die Russen eine Horrorvorstellung.
Das man dies verhindern möchte ist aus russischer Sicht mehr als Nachvollziehbar.. vorwerfen kann man es Putin höchstens moralisch.

Man stelle sich vor die BRD würde Ultranationalisten schwere Waffen in die Hand drücken damit diese Teile Polens annektieren...




> Veträge mit Russland die dem Land und der Wirtschaft mehr geholfen hätten als die mit der EU oder Mord und Totschlag so wie wir es jetzt haben.



Weil Putin ja dafür bekannt ist, die russische Wirtschaft so wahnsinnig angekurbelt zu haben ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Weil Putin ja dafür bekannt ist, die russische Wirtschaft so wahnsinnig angekurbelt zu haben ...



Hier.

Ich hoffe Wiki ist als Quelle genehm.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Ich hoffe Wiki ist als Quelle genehm.


 

 hier:MH17-Absturz auf Wikipedia: Manipulationsversuche des Kreml - SPIEGEL ONLINE steht auch was zum Thema Wikipedia und Russland Wikipedia ist ja auch eine wissenschaftlich, von allen, anerkannte Quelle und bevor wieder gegen die einseitige faschistische Terrorpropaganda der westeuropäischen Medien gewettert wird: Bericht zu Ende lesen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2014)

Wikipedia gibt doch selbst die Quellen an, wenn du Zweifel an den Quellen hast, begründe sie. Ansonsten ist der Aussagegehalt deines Post gleich null.

Fakt ist, unter Putin geht es der russischen Wirtschaft und dem russischen Volk viel besser als unter dem Säufer Jelzin.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute gelesen, dass ein ehemaliger AA Spezialist der NVA sagt, dass es nicht nach einem Treffer einer Boden Luft Rakete aussieht. Link habe ich leider nicht zur Hand. 

Ist ein Abschuss überhaupt bewiesen oder nur wahrscheinlich?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Juli 2014)

Willy Wimmer (CDU, ehemaliger Parlamentarischer Staatssekretär beim Bundesminister der Verteidigung, 33 Jahre lang Bundestagsmitglied usw. usw.) über die aktuellen Entwicklungen in der Ukraine & Flug Mh17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ctmbfig00tw


----------



## Norkzlam (28. Juli 2014)

United Nations News Centre - Eastern Ukraine: UN rights chief says downing of plane may be ?war crime,? urges probe


			
				UNO schrieb:
			
		

> A total breakdown of law and order and a reign of fear and terror have been inflicted by armed groups on the population of eastern Ukraine, according to a new report issued today by the Office of United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights.
> 
> The report documents how these armed groups continue to abduct, detain, torture and execute people kept as hostages in order to intimidate and “to exercise their power over the population in raw and brutal ways.” Well organized and well equipped militarily, these armed groups have intensified their challenge to the Government of Ukraine, the report says. In response, there has been an acceleration of Government security operations during July in the areas still under the control of the armed groups, with heavy fighting located in and around population centres, resulting in loss of life, property and infrastructure and causing thousands to flee.


 
Die UNO spricht von einer Terrorherrschaft der angeblichen Volksbeschützer. Entführung, Folter und Mord sind an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juli 2014)

Also der UN glaube ich ohnehin nichts mehr.

Guck dir bloß mal die Zusammensetzung des aktuellen UN-Menschenrechtsrat an. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sitzen da nur Staaten drin die selbst mehr oder weniger die Menschenrechte mit Füßen treten.

Das führt doch das ganze Prinzip ab absurdum.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2014)

Ist der Spiegel verrückt?


> Das Titelbild des aktuellen SPIEGEL mit der Zeile "Stoppt Putin jetzt!" hat einige heftige Reaktionen ausgelöst - insbesondere in sozialen Netzwerken. Darunter waren auch *organisiert* auftretende, anonyme User, die schon seit Monaten jegliche Kritik an Russland mit einer Flut an Wortmeldungen in den Foren vieler Online-Medien kontern.


Ja wir sind organisiert und von den Russen bezahlt jaja.


> als marodierende Banditen in Uniform die Toten *bestahlen*, ihnen die Würde nahmen.


Das wär mir neu


> Niemand im Westen zweifelt noch ernsthaft daran, dass das Flugzeug mit einem Buk-Luftabwehrsystem abgeschossen wurde, das die Separatisten höchstwahrscheinlich aus Russland *erhalten *haben.


Erhalten?
Wenn es die Rebellen mit ner Buk waren, war es eine erbeutete.
SPIEGEL-Titel zu Putin: In eigener Sache - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Norkzlam (29. Juli 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wir sind organisiert und von den Russen bezahlt jaja.


 
Es gibt sicher auch nicht bezahlte Russlandfreunde. Aber es ist ein Fakt, dass Russland Menschen für Kommentare auf fremdsprachigen Seiten bezahlt.
Prorussische Kommentare im Internet: Wo die Meinung gemacht wird



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wär mir neu



Die Kreditkarten der Toten wurden nach dem Absturz in der Ukraine benutzt. Abschuss von Flug MH17: Kreditkarten der Opfer wurden benutzt


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> SPIEGEL-Titel zu Putin: In eigener Sache - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Ich muss sagen, von einem Magazin wie dem Spiegel haben ich doch immer erwartet, das man zwischen "mitverantwortlich" und "voll verantwortlich" unterscheiden kann. Scheinbar nicht. 

Bin kein Freund von Putin, aber da immernoch nicht geklärt ist, wer die Maschine abgeschossen hat, kann man nichtmal von mitverantwortlich sprechen.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. Juli 2014)

@*Norkzlam*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_6Yh9zS41o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTnc5oHcE7w


----------



## Putinversteher (30. Juli 2014)

Ist euch eigentlich schonmal in den Sinn gekommen das wir dank der Amerikanischen Regierung hier demnächst richtig in der ******** hocken ?
Wenn Amerika den wahnsinn weiter treibt, sind wir ziel Nr.1 in Europa da wir der Amerikanische Dreh & Angelpunkt in Europa sind.

PressTV - Pentagon looking at possible military options for Russia: US general


----------



## Norkzlam (30. Juli 2014)

Mitverantwortlich ist er schon irgendwie. Egal wer am Ende den Knopf gedrückt hat. Ohne Putin wäre der Konflikt niemals so stark eskaliert.
PressTV ist iranisches Staatsfernsehen....
Davon abgesehen, selbst ich als "Der Westen ist nicht an allem Unheil dieser Welt Schuld" Mensch halte Putin nicht für so bekloppt ein Nato-Land zu attackieren.


----------



## Putinversteher (30. Juli 2014)

Natürlich wird er von sich aus nicht Attackieren, aber sollte Amerika es wagen Russland Militärisch anzugreifen, was meinst du wie die Lage dann aussieht ?


----------



## Norkzlam (30. Juli 2014)

Wie zur Hölle kommst du darauf, dass Amerika Russland angreifen würde? Das ist eine Atommacht. Und warum sollten die Überhaupt?  Die werden höchstens Waffen an das ukrainische Militär liefern, das damit die von Aufständischen bekämpfen soll. Weder die EU, noch die USA oder sonst irgend jemand hat ein Interesse an einem Krieg mit Russland.


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juli 2014)

Ich versteh nicht wie man dem Westen noch für seinen Stellvertreter Krieg, den er in der Ukraine zusammen mit den derzeitigen Kiewer Machthabern betreibt, applaudieren kann. Die Ukraine ist gerade Version 2.0 von Afghanistan. Einige scheinen nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Natürlich wird er von sich aus nicht Attackieren, aber sollte Amerika es wagen Russland Militärisch anzugreifen, was meinst du wie die Lage dann aussieht ?


 
Warum sollten die USA Russland angreifen?
Das haben die schon zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges nicht gemacht und werden heute sicher nicht damit anfangen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juli 2014)

Das ist wahr, direkt angreifen werden sie sie nicht.

Aber einkreisen über die Nato und die Stützpunkte im Nahen Osten. Dazu Sanktionen und so weiter.

Zum Thema wer der böse ist und wer nicht hier auch ein paar sehr "erhellende" Zahlen

Rüstungszahlen 2013: USA 640 MRD US Dollar, Russland 88 MRD US Dollar,

Militärstützpunkte weltweit: USA 761, Russland 25.

Die Zahlen lassen doch eindeutig erkennen, wer hier der Agressor ist und wer nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rüstungszahlen 2013: USA 640 MRD US Dollar, Russland 88 MRD US Dollar,
> 
> Militärstützpunkte weltweit: USA 761, Russland 25.
> 
> Die Zahlen lassen doch eindeutig erkennen, wer hier der Agressor ist und wer nicht.



Finde ich nicht. Nordkorea ist ein agressor und kommt nichtmal ansatzweise an die zahlen der stützpunkte ran.

Zudem hab ich nirgendwo die 640mrd gefunden. wenn nur 140mrd für die armee im jahre 2009. und auch wenn die usa mehr ausgeben heißt nicht das sie deshalb eher der agressor sind. mehr stützpunkte = mehr personalkosten, von daher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juli 2014)

Die Zahlen.

Sind vom Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (kurz SIPR). Sollte wohl aus Quelle seriös genug sein.

Wozu unterhält man eine derart große Armee mit derat vielen Stützpunkten auf der gesamten Welt? Zum Frieden?

DIe USA haben 2013 soviel für Rüstung ausgegeben wie die 9 nächsten folgenden Staaten zusammen. Mehr als ein Drittel des weltweiten Rüstungsetats kommt nur durch die USA.

Jeder einzelne Dollar der in die Rüstung fließt bedeutet letztendlich Tod, Leid und Zerstörung. Was meinst du wie wirksam die USA den Terror wirklich bekämpfen würden, würden sie dieses Geld in Bildung, Kultur oder Infrastruktur stecken.

Wie heißt es so schön, an ihren Taten sollst du sie erkennen. Wer angesichts dieser Zahlen nicht erkennen kann oder will, dass die USA ein viel größere Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden sind, also Russland dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ganz einfach Frage. Wer hat seit 1945 die meisten Militäroperationen durchgeführt und/oder Regierungen gestürzt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu unterhält man eine derart große Armee mit derat vielen Stützpunkten auf der gesamten Welt? Zum Frieden?


 
Nein. sie unterhalten die Stützpunkte einerseits um überall auf der Welt in einem kurzen Zeitabstand reagieren zu können aber zum größten Teil haben sie ihre Stützpunkte weltweit weil sie Bündnisse eingegangen sind.
Südkorea ist so ein Bündnis. Klar dass die USA dort Stützpunkte haben.
Das gleiche gilt in andere Nato Länger. Auch dort unterhalten sie Stützpunkte.
Ohne US Militärstützpunkte in Westeuropa nach 1945 würden wir heute alle russisch sprechen.

Aber was hat der Ukraine Thread mit den Militärstützpunkten der USA zu tun?


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Zahlen.
> 
> *Wie heißt es so schön, an ihren Taten sollst du sie erkennen.* Wer angesichts dieser Zahlen nicht erkennen kann oder will, dass die USA ein viel größere Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden sind, also Russland dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Ganz einfach Frage. *Wer hat seit 1945 die meisten Militäroperationen durchgeführt und/oder Regierungen gestürzt?*


 
Und wer hat in dieser Zeit Volksaufstände blutig mit Panzern überrollt. (DDR, Tschechoslowkai)
Wer hat die gesamte Welt mit einer Mauer getrennt.
Die Russen können ihre Hände genau so wenig in Unschuld waschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juli 2014)

Ach jetzt trennte die Berliner Mauer schon die ganze Welt? Man lernt hier ja nie aus.

Korea, Kuba, Kambodscha, Laos, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Panama, Jugoslawien, Irak, Grenada, nur um ein paar zu nennen.

Vergleiche mal die Opferzahlen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2014)

Du weißt wie es gemeint war, und brauchst mich nicht für blöd zu verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach jetzt trennte die Berliner Mauer schon die ganze Welt? Man lernt hier ja nie aus.


 
Ja. würde ich auf jeden Fall sagen. Die Berliner Mauer war das Symbol für eine geteilte Welt.

*Aber:*
Könnten wir mal das USA Gebashe lassen und zum Thema zurück kommen?


----------



## Laudian (30. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Aber:*
> Könnten wir mal das USA Gebashe lassen und zum Thema zurück kommen?


 
This. Die Berliner Mauer und US-Stützpunkte in Südkorea haben nicht wirklich viel mit der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Ukraine zu tun.


----------



## Ramons01 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich finde diesen hier bereits genannten Artikel: MH17-Abschuss: Hintergründe zum russischen Raktensystem "BUK" | Austrian Wings sehr interessant.

Er liefert einige Hintergrundinfos zum BUK-System und zum Radar das für die Ortung des Zielobjekts verwendet wird.

Somit dürfte Russland mit ihrem Bericht, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Abschusses von MH17 am meisten Radare in der Ukraine aktiv waren stimmen. Vielleicht wurden diese Radare ja verwendet um das Flugzeug anzuvisieren bzw. zu orten. Ich glaube nämlich nicht das man unterscheiden kann, was für ein Radar aktiviert ist, sondern lediglich merkt das ein Radar aktiviert ist.

Mich wundert es nun umso mehr, dass die Sanktionen gegen Russland verschärft werden obwohl niemand im Westen richtige Beweise für die Schuld Russlands offen gelegt hat. Auch hat niemand Beweise gezeigt, dass Russland die Seperatisten unterstützt und somit Schuld am weiteren Verlauf des Konfliktes ist.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles ein Geopolitisches Schachspiel und der Westen missbraucht den Vorfall mit MH17 nur um Russland weiter in die Enge zu treiben, dies geschieht dann z.B. mit mehr Sanktionen. Da der Westen aber nicht einfach so Saktionen aussprechen kann, muss man zuerst "Gut und Böse" festlegen. Russland ist dabei immer "böse" und der Westen immer "gut"....


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juli 2014)

Gut zurück zum Thema. Die USA mischen sich mal wieder in eine Angelegenheit ein, die nichtmal ihren Kontinent betreffen.

Soweit ich weiß, gehört die Ukraine zu Europa und nicht zu Nordamerika, also sollen die USA mal aufhören ständig ihre Nase irgendwo reinzustecken.

Und zum Thema MH17. Kennt jemand eigentlich diesen Vorfall oder diesen Vorfall  ?

Da stellt sich doch die alte Frage: Cui bono?


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. Juli 2014)

Hier mal 2 interessante Artikel:

* Ukrainisches Todesroulette | Telepolis*



> ....Die Bedienmannschaft eines solchen  Mehrfach-Raketenwerfers kann das Gebiet festlegen, in dem die Raketen  niedergehen sollen, sie kann aber deren genaue Aufschlagspunkte nicht  vorhersehen - der Mangel an Zielgenauigkeit wird durch die Masse der  verschossenen Raketen ausgeglichen. Eingesetzt gegen Städte, gleicht der  Grad-Beschuss somit einem Todesroulette. Völlig willkürlich und  zufällig werden Menschen ohne jegliche Vorwarnzeit buchstäblich aus dem  Leben gerissen. Die Intention eines Beschusses von Städten durch  Grad-Systeme kann folglich nur darin liegen, deren Bewohner willkürlich  zu töten. Ein solcher Akt stellt eindeutig ein Kriegsverbrechen dar.    Dabei scheinen die Machthaber in Kiew noch weiter an der militärischen Eskalationsschraube zu drehen. Am 29. Juli berichtet  CNN, dass die ukrainischen Truppen nun ballistische Kurzstreckenraketen  mit Sprengköpfen von rund 500 Kilo in der Ostukraine einsetzen würden.  Laut vertraulichen Angaben des Pentagon sollen mehrere solcher Raketen  aus "Gebieten, die von den Regierungskräften kontrolliert werden",  abgeschossen worden sein.
> Die Pentagon-Korrespondentin von CNN, Barbara Starr, berichtete:       Wir sprechen hier von maximaler Tödlichkeit,  von Waffen, die Dutzende von Menschen mit einem Schlag töten können. Dem  Pentagon sind die Abschuss- und Aufschlagspunkte bekannt. Die  US-Administration hält diese Informationen zurück, weil sie sich in  einer verzwickten Lage befindet. Du weißt ja, das sind ja die "guten  Jungs", die diese Waffen abfeuern.


*"Demokratisierung ist eher ein Kollateralnutzen" | Telepolis
*


> ....Dazu ist zu sagen, dass dieses "Wollen" zum großen  Teil gemacht und gemanagt wird. So hatte die Nato eine sogenannte NGO  mit dem Namen "Zentrum demokratische Initiative" gegründet, die 2006  schon 1 Million US-Dollar ausgegeben hatte, um die mageren  Zustimmungswerte zu einem Nato-Beitritt in der Bevölkerung zu erhöhen.  Später wurde diese Summe aufgestockt.     Derzeit führt die Nato einen kostspieligen  Werbefeldzug in der Ukraine. Dazu gehört eine Broschüre für Lehrer und  Schulklassen mit dem Titel "Bereit für die Nato". In 16 Großstädten hat  die Nato unter dem Namen "Zentrum für euroatlantische Integration"  Informationsbüros eingerichtet, die oftmals an Universitäten  angeschlossen sind. In Kiew wurden weitere einschlägige Institute ins  Leben gerufen, die Publikationen wie "EuroAtlantica" herausgeben.[7] Außerdem wird ja auch Einfluss genommen auf die Auswahl der politischen Eliten in den jeweiligen Ländern....


Es lohnt sich, diese Artikel vollständig zu lesen!


----------



## Putinversteher (31. Juli 2014)

Europa sanktioniert sich selber...
Gaspreisschock: Risikoanalyse von Russlands Drohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Putinversteher (1. August 2014)

Bitte mal reinhören was Peter Scholl Latour zu dem ganzen Konflikt zu sagen hat. Der Mann hat wohl mehr poitischen durchblick als wir alle zusammen in 100 Jahren. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXkCjC12C34
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gstFjX--XB4


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Bitte mal reinhören was Peter Scholl Latour zu dem ganzen Konflikt zu sagen hat. Der Mann hat wohl mehr poitischen durchblick als wir alle zusammen in 100 Jahren.


 
Finde ich nicht.
Wer den Klimaschutz als "Modetrend" herunterspielt kann sich andere Meinungen sparen.


----------



## Ramons01 (1. August 2014)

Ich finde da das kurze Interview mit Willy Wimmer viel interessanter: KenFM im Gespräch mit Willy Wimmer über: Absturz der MH17 und die Instrumentalisierung - YouTube

Der gute man hat viel Erfahrung und schon einiges erlebt, was die Usa und Russland angeht.

Reinhören lohnt sich hier mehr wie bei Peter Scholl Latour. Der gute hat zwar mit einigem Recht, aber ich weiß auch nicht so Recht was ich vom Klimawandel als Modetrend halten soll. Aber gut, nur weil er in diesem Thema so eine Meinung hat muss die Meinung zu einem anderen Thema nicht weniger Wert sein.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2014)

Mal als Zwischenfrage für den Absturz/Abschuß von MH 17 - wem kommt es noch komisch vor, dass man so wenig zur Blackbox vernimmt die schon seit einigen vielen Tagen "ausgewertet" sein sollte. Diese wurde am 22.7 übergeben. Tja scheint ja im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Flugzeugkatastrophen eine Ewigkeit zu dauern die Daten auszulesen. In der Regel ist das in ein oder zwei Tagen erledigt und die Ergebnise werden präsentiert. Ungewöhnliche Funkstille zum Thema.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden diese Radare ja verwendet um das Flugzeug anzuvisieren bzw. zu orten. Ich glaube nämlich nicht das man unterscheiden kann, was für ein Radar aktiviert ist, sondern lediglich merkt das ein Radar aktiviert ist.



Zielerfassungsradare arbeiten für gewöhnlich mit anderen Frequenzen und vor allem mit anderen Intensitäten, als Suchradare. Zumindest Militärmaschinen sind entsprechend ausgestattet, um den Unterschied zu erkennen. Denn das ist der Unterschied zwischen "da ist gefährliches Primärziel in der Nähe" und "oh shit".

Ich weiß aber nicht (und das thematisieren die ganzen "Militärexperten-Russland-und-NATO-wissen-alles" auch nicht) ob man die Zielerfassungsradare überhaupt aus größerer Entfernung orten kann. Denn die sind eben nicht dazu da, große Bereiche abzudecken, sondern richten sich gebündelt auf das Ziel aus. Wenn das in 10 km Höhe in 10 km Entfernung vorbeifliegt, ergibt sich ein Konus, der im 45° Winkel in den Weltraum abzischt. Wenn zufällig gerade der Mond im Weg steht, kann man es da sicherlich detektieren. Aber 20 km weiter am Boden (oder 500 km weiter in ner AWACS)? Da sind, je nach Aufstellung ggf. nicht mehr die Suchradare zu detektieren, wenn das System z.B. in einer Senke steht.
(Was es für eine bündige Luftverteidigung nicht sollte - aber die Verdächtigen sind eben halb-Amateure, die ohnehin nicht genug Systeme für eine großflächige Abdeckung haben, diese also ggf. an taktisch weniger wirkungsvollen, dafür aber sichereren Positionen in Stellung bringen)



> Mich wundert es nun umso mehr, dass die Sanktionen gegen Russland verschärft werden obwohl niemand im Westen richtige Beweise für die Schuld Russlands offen gelegt hat. Auch hat niemand Beweise gezeigt, dass Russland die Seperatisten unterstützt und somit Schuld am weiteren Verlauf des Konfliktes ist.



Die praktische Sanktionspolitik von USA und EU, die öffentlichen Anschuldigungen von USA und EU und die Gründe, aus denen USA und EU zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten zu bestimmten Sanktionen greifen, scheinen mir sowieso komplett verschiedene Entitäten zu sein.

Der letzte offizielle Grund, den ich für Sanktionen gehört habe, war die Besetzung der Krim. Danach wurden zwar immer wieder (minimalst-)Sanktionen umgesetzt und parallel Anschuldigungen von Politikern geäußert, aber ich habe irgendwie nie gelesen, dass Sanktion XY als Reaktion auf Aktion AB zu verstehen ist. Da Russland bei der Krim-Problematik keinerlei Entgegenkommen zeigt, deute ich es so, dass man offiziell die Sanktionen in diesem einen Fall weiter verschärft, wofür es natürlich keine Beweise braucht.

(Scheinbar) Vollkommen unabhängig davon werden neue Vorwürfe erhoben - interessanterweise aber so gut wie nie von Staaten/Regierungen, zumindest keine klaren und/oder schwerwiegenden. Da kommen nur Aufrufe, Putin solle "seinen Einfluss nutzen". Konkrete Vorwürfe scheinen (auch höchstrangige) Politiker immer nur als persönliche Meinung in die Medien zu bringen, gerne noch mit einem "wenn" davor. Aber natürlich nie mit Hintergründen in derartigen Kurz-Statements... (wenn das mal keine YT-kompatible Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist  )

Und irgendwo hinter diesem Schattenboxen dürfte dann noch einmal die echte Wahrheiten stecken, denn weder Geheimdienste noch militärische Aufklärer werden in der jetzigen Situation größere Teile ihre Erkenntnisse veröffentlichen. Zu groß wäre die Gefahr für die Quellen. 

=> Was man weiß sagt man nicht, was man sagt führt nicht zu Handlungen und was man macht steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was man mutmaßlich weiß. Und auch kaum in einem zu dem, was man öffentlich zu wissen eingesteht.
"Diplomatie"
(zum Glück nur in den Separatisten-Gebieten mit "anderen Mitteln")



> Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles ein Geopolitisches Schachspiel und der Westen missbraucht den Vorfall mit MH17 nur um Russland weiter in die Enge zu treiben, dies geschieht dann z.B. mit mehr Sanktionen. Da der Westen aber nicht einfach so Saktionen aussprechen kann, muss man zuerst "Gut und Böse" festlegen. Russland ist dabei immer "böse" und der Westen immer "gut"....



"Gründe" für Sanktionen gegen Russland wären nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden. Da muss man gar nicht in die Ukraine gehen, da hätte man auch aus dem geostrategischen Vorgehen in der Artkis, der Unterdrückung Homosexueller, der Einschränkungen der Pressefreiheit, ... einen Strick drehen können. Putin trifft viele Entscheidungen, die so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem sind, was sich die EU auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.
Aber: Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass man überhaupt irgendwelche Sanktionen beschließen möchte. Geschweige denn dass man sich dafür irgendwelche Gründe aus den Fingern saugt. Wo sind denn die großen Sanktionen? Ich seh keine.
Alles, was es bislang gibt, sind ein paar Sanktionchen gegen Einzelpersonen, das ist reines Säbelgerassel. Selbst Waffensysteme werden an den vermeintlichen ""Feind"" geliefert.
Was die EU an harten Maßnahmen hindert, ist nicht der Mangel an Anlässen, sondern diverse Wirtschaftsverbände, die an Russland verdienen. Und die sind für die EU und selbst für die USA allemal wichtiger, als die Zustände in einem nicht-EU-Land in Osteuropa.

Und genau diese Situation scheinen mir zahlreiche Regierungen mit der Suggestion großer Anschuldigungs- und Drohszenarien zu kompensieren, während in der Praxis rein gar nichts geschieht. Populisten in der Opposition (die einen wahrhaft einfachen Job in so einer Situation haben) weisen daraufhin, dass das ja wohl so nicht weitergehen kann und man dringend was tun muss. Regierungspolitiker geben dem Zwang nach und lamentieren lang und breit wie wirklich verdammt schlimm es ist und was man alles tun möchte und sollte - aber machen tut niemand etwas.




IluBabe schrieb:


> Mal als Zwischenfrage für den Absturz/Abschuß von MH 17 - wem kommt es noch komisch vor, dass man so wenig zur Blackbox vernimmt die schon seit einigen vielen Tagen "ausgewertet" sein sollte. Diese wurde am 22.7 übergeben. Tja scheint ja im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Flugzeugkatastrophen eine Ewigkeit zu dauern die Daten auszulesen. In der Regel ist das in ein oder zwei Tagen erledigt und die Ergebnise werden präsentiert. Ungewöhnliche Funkstille zum Thema.


 
Hat schon häufiger mehrere Wochen gedauert und bis zur Vorlage einer finalen Analyse oftmals sogar mehrere Monate. Das in diesem Fall auch vorläufige Erkenntnisse ausbleiben, könnte rein politische Gründe haben. Es ist normal, dass man bei so brisanten Themen lieber erstmal gar nichts sagt, solange man sich nicht ganz, ganz sicher ist, während man z.B. bei einem normalen Absturz so früh wie möglich erste Tendenzen publizieren würde, weil technische Probleme ja auch eine Gefahr in anderen Maschinen darstellen.

Allerdings würde ich mir von den Flugschreibern ohnehin nichts erwarten. Die Maschine ist in großer Höhe explodiert, es gab keinerlei Hilferufe - was auch immer passiert ist, es kam plötzlich. Und der Flugschreiber liefert nur die Instrumentendaten und Gespräche im Cockpit, keine Videoaufnahmen von anfliegenden Raketen / Bomben im Gepäckraum / etc. .
Viel interessanter wäre eine sorgfältige Untersuchung der Trümmer gewesen. Aber solange die Separatisten jeden Vertreter europäischer bzw. us-amerikanischer Behörden (als zuständige für den Flug respektive Experten für den Flugzeugtyp) als Feind betrachten und nicht einmal zu einer generellen Waffenruhe bereit sind, ist eine derartige Untersuchung unmöglich. (ganz davon abgesehen, dass mittlerweile nur noch kleine Teile der Unglücksstelle unberührt sein dürften, wenn überhaupt).


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2014)

> Hat schon häufiger mehrere Wochen gedauert und bis zur Vorlage einer finalen Analyse oftmals sogar mehrere Monate.


Eine Filmreife Untersuchung, die dann auch schön in einer 45 Min Doku im Abendprogramm laufen kann mit tollen Animationen ja. Eine Analyse die die wesentlichen Aspekte einkreist, und die Tonaufzeichnungen auswertet dauerte noch nie so lang.



> Es ist normal, dass man bei so brisanten Themen lieber erstmal gar nichts sagt, solange man sich nicht ganz, ganz sicher ist


 - das hat bisher die Presse noch nie aufgehalten sich vorzeitig Infos zu leaken. Infos zu einem Thema mit solcher Brisanz sind normalerweise schnell als man a sagen kann in der Öffentlichkeit. Leaks sind die Regel und solch lange Perioden der "nicht-Information" ungewöhnlich.



> Allerdings würde ich mir von den Flugschreibern ohnehin nichts erwarten. Die Maschine ist in großer Höhe explodiert, es gab keinerlei Hilferufe


Das mit den Hiferufen würde ich mal zurückstellen - immerhin ist auch der spanische Fluglotse verschwunden.



> Viel interessanter wäre eine sorgfältige Untersuchung der Trümmer gewesen. Aber solange die Separatisten jeden Vertreter europäischer bzw. us-amerikanischer Behörden (als zuständige für den Flug respektive Experten für den Flugzeugtyp) als Feind betrachten und nicht einmal zu einer generellen Waffenruhe bereit sind, ist eine derartige Untersuchung unmöglich.


Das ist eine verzerte Darstellung die darauf abstellt die Separatisten verantwortlich zu machen für die Verzögerung der Untersuchung. - In einem "Kriegsgebiet" solche zu tätigen ist eh nicht Ohne. Und wenn auch nur ein Untersuchender umkommt, im von Rebellen kontrolierten Gebiet, würde es automatisch einen Sturm der Entrüstung geben der Unfähigkeit halber für den Schutz der Leute zu sorgen. Und wer kann schon garantieren das das Gebiet nicht allem möglichen beschoßen wird. Immerhin schlagen ja ganz andere Kaliber in Donezk ein. Da die Sicherheit nicht garantierbar ist, würde ich wäre ich an der Stelle der Separatisten auch jede Aktion zweimal beratschlagen, bevor da jemand in die Nähe kommt. Das das als Behinderung in negativ eingestellten Medien ausgelegt wird, ist selbstredend. Wie lautet doch gleich der Spruch: Better save than sorry?


----------



## xNeo92x (2. August 2014)

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung, weshalb die Separatisten überhaupt ihr Gebiet verteidigen. Sehr gute Zusammenschnitte von eine US-Journalisten.
Das Youtube Video ist in Deutschland gesperrt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0XolKsVSg

Deshalb hab ichs auf Dailymotion hochgeladen:
Dailymotion - Familienfilter


----------



## Laudian (2. August 2014)

Und noch einmal: Diskussionen über Medien, Zensur, Snowden etc gehören hier *nicht* hin. Hier geht es um *aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Und noch einmal: Diskussionen über Medien, Zensur, Snowden etc gehören hier *nicht* hin. Hier geht es um *aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine*.
> 
> MfG
> Laudian


Das ist ja wohl bodenlos im Thema Ukraine, was nur durch Beobachtung Dritter vermittelt wird nicht auf Medien und Zensur eingehen zu dürfen. Die meisten hier sind auf Infos Dritter angewiesen./Wären wir alle für wahr informiert aus erster Hand, wäre auch ein solcher Thread wie dieser hier unnötig. Gerade deswegen nicht zu hinterfragen mit welcher Absicht diese Dritten eine Information veröffentlichen oder andersweitig zurückhalten wirkt böswillig. - und mir dafür Spam Punkte zu geben ist .

Die aktuellen Entwicklungen haben schon Vorlauf in der "Orange Revolution" gehabt, immerhin waren zu dieser Zeit und an dem Ereignis Personen beteiligt die nicht zuletzt erst für den Zustand in dem die Ukraine sich gerade befindet mit verantwortlich zu machen sind. Davon ab ist selbst in den Wikileaks Dokumenten die veröffentlichen wurden Hinweise gegeben auf die Ukraine und die Vorentwicklung welche zu diesen "aktuellen Entwicklungen" geführt haben siehe einige Cables die aus diversen Botschaften stammen:


Cables über diverse Politiker in der Ukraine die namentlich erwähnt wurden:
Wikileaks: Ukraine | US Cables Extract (Kyiv)

Wikileaks exposes dark sides of Ukraine's Poroshenko, Tymoshenko - News - Politics - The Voice of Russia: News, Breaking news, Politics, Economics, Business, Russia, International current events, Expert opinion, podcasts, Video
Aber das gehört wohl hier nicht her, weil es Snowden Dokumente sind? 

Übrigens ging es in den Cables auch um die Krim und in wie weit Russland gedenkt sich das Gebiet anzugliedern/mit welchen mitteln aus Sicht Kiews Russland die Bevölkerung bewegt einen solchen Übertritt einzugehen.
The Wikileaks cables that anticipated the Russian invasion of Crimea.

Und im übrigen was Pressefreiheit angeht und sich mit der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Ukraine bestens überschneidet zeigt der Clip hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN49AXJhonk - Berichterstattung unerwünscht. Presseausweise sind halt auch nur "geduldiges Papier".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> - das hat bisher die Presse noch nie aufgehalten sich vorzeitig Infos zu leaken.



Infos werden wenn dann AN die Presse geleakt. Und dass das nicht klappt, wenn staatliche Institutionen ihren Finger draufsetzen, werden wohl selbst (bzw. gerade  ) die Hardcore-Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht anzweifeln.
Wenn die Analysen deutlich länger dauern, als man normalerweise für ein abschließendes Ergebnis braucht, dann wirds verdächtig. Bis dahin gibt es sehr naheliegende, wenig verwerfliche Motivationen und Methoden, Vorabinformationen aus dem Pulverkessel rauszuhalten.



> Das mit den Hiferufen würde ich mal zurückstellen - immerhin ist auch der spanische Fluglotse verschwunden.



Notruffrequenzen werden nicht nur von einem einzelnen Fluglotsen empfangen, sondern von tausenden.
(Unabhängig davon: Hast du mal einen -nicht-VT-nicht-YT- Link zu dem Verschwinden? Ich war die letzten Wochen sehr beschäftigt und konnte die Nachrichten deswegen nur lückenhaft verfolgen, hiervon habe ich noch gar nichts gehört.)



> Das ist eine verzerte Darstellung die darauf abstellt die Separatisten verantwortlich zu machen für die Verzögerung der Untersuchung. - In einem "Kriegsgebiet" solche zu tätigen ist eh nicht Ohne.



In einem "Waffenstillstandsgebiet" kann man sie tätigen. Und das Angebot stand im Raum, wurde aber abgelehnt. Und die an einer Untersuchung interessierten Nationen wären auch sehr gut dazu in der Lage gewesen, die Sicherheit ihrer Leute selbst zu garantieren, so dass kein Separatist im Falle eines Schusses in die Verlegenheit gekommen wäre, mit Meinung gegen Meinung da zu stehen.

Aber wenn man sämtliche EU-Staaten und die USA zum Feind hochstilisiert, dann wird das ganze natürlich schwierig...
Wer sich im Krieg wähnt und die NATO als Agressor bezeichnet, der zieht halt Verdachtsmomente auf sich, wenn in seinem Luftraum eine Zivilmaschine aus einem NATO-Staat abgeschossen wird und man trotz dieser Katastrophe seinen eigenen Scharmützeln größere Bedeutung beimisst, als einer Aufklärung. 




IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl bodenlos im Thema Ukraine, was nur durch Beobachtung Dritter vermittelt wird nicht auf Medien und Zensur eingehen zu dürfen.



In Bezug auf die Berichterstattung über die Ukraine darf man das auch (idealerweise aber nicht mit noch unzuverlässigeren Informationen  ). Aber wenn, wie hier ausgeblendet wurde, eine Diskussion allein über den Umgang des Spiegels mit Snowden gestartet wird, dann ist das klar Offtopic. Und man kann nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass es hier an Hinweisen gemangelt hat, OT tunlichst zu vermeiden...


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2014)

> (Unabhängig davon: Hast du mal einen -nicht-VT-nicht-YT- Link zu dem Verschwinden? Ich war die letzten Wochen sehr beschäftigt und konnte die Nachrichten deswegen nur lückenhaft verfolgen, hiervon habe ich noch gar nichts gehört.)


Was wäre den für dich eine Informationsquelle, die dir nicht als VT Link ins Auge fällt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Hab das auch mehr am Rande mitbekommen über ein Politikforum eines Bekannten, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Aber ich könnt mal suchen unabhängig von YT Clips  - Ist alles ein wenig problematisch: Offenbar abgeschossen: Deutsche an Bord des abgestürzten Flugzeugs - International - Politik - Handelsblatt - was sich etwa auch decken würde mit den von Russland vorgestellten Überwachungsbildern, die zumindest ein militärisches Luftfahrzeug in der Nähe registrierten. Hingegen findet sich auch die Pauschale zunichte Machung im Bild Stil: Putin sollte abgeschossen werden: Die irren Theorien zum MH17-Absturz - News Ausland - Bild.de



> Notruffrequenzen werden nicht nur von einem einzelnen Fluglotsen empfangen, sondern von tausenden.


Jau, nur muss ein Gespräch kurz vor dem Absturz/Abschuß or Whatever nicht auf einem Notfall-Kanal geführt worden sein und kann genausogut sich wegen der "Kürze des Ereignis" auf einem Nebenkanal der nur von der im Gebiet zuständigen Luftüberwachung genutzt wird stattgefunden haben. - Ist zwar jetzt simpifiziert, jedoch ist im CB Funk digital ja eine Menge an Kanälen verfügbar als Beispiel einige davon sind gesperrt für den Zivil gebrauch, weil in diesem Bandbereich eben Behörden arbeiten und diese haben auch unterschiedliche Zwischenabstuffungen, sofern nicht wegen Großkatastrophen etwa Polizei mit Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienst ein gemeinsames Lagezentrum haben um die Einsatzkräfte zu führen. Zumindest ist es so im BOS Funk.



> In einem "Waffenstillstandsgebiet" kann man sie tätigen. Und das Angebot stand im Raum, wurde aber abgelehnt. Und die an einer Untersuchung interessierten Nationen wären auch sehr gut dazu in der Lage gewesen, die Sicherheit ihrer Leute selbst zu garantieren, so dass kein Separatist im Falle eines Schusses in die Verlegenheit gekommen wäre, mit Meinung gegen Meinung da zu stehen.
> 
> Aber wenn man sämtliche EU-Staaten und die USA zum Feind hochstilisiert, dann wird das ganze natürlich schwierig...
> Wer sich im Krieg wähnt und die NATO als Agressor bezeichnet, der zieht halt Verdachtsmomente auf sich, wenn in seinem Luftraum eine Zivilmaschine aus einem NATO-Staat abgeschossen wird und man trotz dieser Katastrophe seinen eigenen Scharmützeln größere Bedeutung beimisst, als einer Aufklärung.


Um ehrlich zu sein, will ich mich da in keinster weise Festlegen, wer Waffenstillstände als Angebote ausgesprochen/gebrochen hat. Das ist doch nun über den Zeitraum wohl zu undurchsichtig, nicht zuletzt durch eine gewisse mediale Verzerrung um eine Schuldzuweisung zu veranschaulichen.



> In Bezug auf die Berichterstattung über die Ukraine darf man das auch (idealerweise aber nicht mit noch unzuverlässigeren Informationen ). Aber wenn, wie hier ausgeblendet wurde, eine Diskussion allein über den Umgang des Spiegels mit Snowden gestartet wird, dann ist das klar Offtopic. Und man kann nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass es hier an Hinweisen gemangelt hat, OT tunlichst zu vermeiden...


Ich hatte nicht vor das Thema weiter auszubauen, aber genauso wie ich das dann schon nach kurzer Zeit mit OT selbst gekennzeichnet habe um eben einer weiteren Diskussion und es dabei bewenden lassen zuvor zu kommen, wird natürlich diese Aussage hier und wenn darauf noch mehr folgt ebenso zum Off-Topic. - Im übrige ging es mir nicht zum Umgang des Spiegels mit Snowden, sondern um den Umgang mit Cabels und anderen Dokumenten aus den Wikileaks, die durchaus eben nicht veröffentlicht sind, weil Interessen dem entgegenstehen. Und was da "noch drin steckt" ist so spannend oder auch nicht wie die Black Box von MH 17. 


Wenn du mal mehr Zeit hast dann leg ich dir und auch jedem interessierten diesen Artikel nah: https://www.freitag.de/autoren/hans-springstein/nachdenkliches-zur-katastrophe-von-mh-17


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Was wäre den für dich eine Informationsquelle, die dir nicht als VT Link ins Auge fällt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.



Ein guter Anfang wäre eine Quelle, die beispielsweise aufgrund länger dokumentierter Hintergründe (z.B. Personen, deren Aktivitäten vor Ort schon Jahre vor der Krise online waren) oder von berufswegen (beispielsweise Presseagenturen) einen eigenen Zugriff auf Informationen haben könnten. (Demgegenüber muss man natürlich abwägen, ob die Quelle auch eine eigene Agenda hat. Z.B. die hier beliebte russische Nachrichtenagentur hat sicherlich eigene Quellen, hat aber ebenso sicher auch eine politische Agenda und vermischt regelmäßig Informationen, Meinungen und Interpretationen. Das sind dann nur bedingt brauchbare Quellen - aber mehrere bedingt brauchbare, von einander unabhängige Quellen, können auch ein Gesamtbild ergeben.)
Keine gute Quelle ist für mich alles, was eigentlich gar keine Quelle ist: Blogger, Youtuber, Forennutzer, Twitterer, etc. (es sei denn, sie haben als Einzelperson entsprechende Hintergründe, siehe Anfang). Jemand, der selbst nur das weitergibt und interpretiert, was er in irgendwelchen Medien findet, kann nun einmal nicht als Quelle für Informationen dienen (allenfalls für interessante Interpretationsansätze)



> Hab das auch mehr am Rande mitbekommen über ein Politikforum eines Bekannten, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Aber ich könnt mal suchen unabhängig von YT Clips  - Ist alles ein wenig problematisch: Offenbar abgeschossen: Deutsche an Bord des abgestürzten Flugzeugs - International - Politik - Handelsblatt - was sich etwa auch decken würde mit den von Russland vorgestellten Überwachungsbildern, die zumindest ein militärisches Luftfahrzeug in der Nähe registrierten.



Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, basiert sowohl die "Es gab Hilferufe und der Fluglotse ist jetzt verschwunden" als auch die "Es waren Militär-Jets in der Nähe" einzig und allein auf Posts eines einzelnen Twitter-Accounts, der mittlerweile inaktiv ist und über dessen Vorgeschichte und Hintergründe man bestenfalls weiß, dass er schon zum Maidan Stellung bezogen hat und dass er von sich selbst behauptet, er wäre Spanier und Fluglotse in Kiew?
Das wäre z.B. eine Quelle, die ich ohne weitere externe Bestätigungen (sowohl zur Person als auch zum Beruf als auch zum Aufenthaltsort) komplett ignorieren würde. Das hätte jeder posten können.



> Um ehrlich zu sein, will ich mich da in keinster weise Festlegen, wer Waffenstillstände als Angebote ausgesprochen/gebrochen hat. Das ist doch nun über den Zeitraum wohl zu undurchsichtig, nicht zuletzt durch eine gewisse mediale Verzerrung um eine Schuldzuweisung zu veranschaulichen.



"gebrochen" ist ein ganz anderes Thema als "angeboten". Angebote ergingen eindeutig und öffentlich, sowas ist relativ leicht nachvollziehbar. Man kann zwar nicht beurteilen, wie ernst sie gemeint waren und ob sie gebrochen worden wären (und wenn ja, von wem), aber ein Angebot ist erstmal ein Angebot und es Abzulehnen bringt definitiv keinen Frieden.

(Wobei ich sagen muss: Im Falle der vergangenen einseitigen Waffenruhe habe ich auch nirgendwo von Seiten der Separatisten gehört, dass die ukrainische Armee entgegen ihrer Ankündigungen Gebiete erobert hätte. Alle Kampfhandlungen, von denen ich gehört habe, fanden in der Nähe von staatlich kontrollierten Gebieten statt -also mit der Armee in verteidigender Rolle- und die Separatisten haben sich vor allem über Truppenverlegungen und -verstärkungen beschwert. Letzteres war für sie zwar militärisch von Nachteil, ist aber kein Bruch einer Waffenruhe.)



> Wenn du mal mehr Zeit hast dann leg ich dir und auch jedem interessierten diesen Artikel nah: https://www.freitag.de/autoren/hans-springstein/nachdenkliches-zur-katastrophe-von-mh-17


 
Glaube nicht, dass ich die Zeit finde, bevor die ganze Sache hoffnungslos veraltet ist. Gibt es in dem Artikel irgendwelche besonders wichtige Fakten? (Der Anfang ließt sich erstmal nur wie eine Meinungsäußerung zum Thema "Schuldzuweisungen in den Medien", wobei "Medien" mal wieder mit extra vielen Anführungszeichen und großem "Die" verwendet werden zu scheint. Und sowas finde ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht lesenswert, da hab ich meine eigene Meinung)


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2014)

NYTimes - A Test for Ukraine in a City Retaken From Rebels
Ukraine: Massengrab in Slawjansk entdeckt - Europa - FAZ
VICE - Russian Roulette (Dispatch 63)
Massengräber, Hinrichtung von Zivilisten - diese Vertreter dieser selbsternannten Volksrepublik scheinen ja richtige Friedensengel und Humanisten zu sein. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es in dem Artikel irgendwelche besonders wichtige Fakten?


Beim Freitag muss man immer sehr genau hinschauen, ob es sich wirklich um einen Artikel handelt, oder nur um einen "Nutzerbeitrag" wie in diesem Fall. Denn diese Zeitung bietet für seine "Community" die Möglichkeit an, dass diese, wie auch immer geartete, Beiträge verfassen kann. Mit einem richtigen Artikel in einer Zeitung hat das aber nicht viel gemein.


----------



## IluBabe (3. August 2014)

> Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, basiert sowohl die "Es gab Hilferufe und der Fluglotse ist jetzt verschwunden" als auch die "Es waren Militär-Jets in der Nähe" einzig und allein auf Posts eines einzelnen Twitter-Accounts, der mittlerweile inaktiv ist und über dessen Vorgeschichte und Hintergründe man bestenfalls weiß, dass er schon zum Maidan Stellung bezogen hat und dass er von sich selbst behauptet, er wäre Spanier und Fluglotse in Kiew?
> Das wäre z.B. eine Quelle, die ich ohne weitere externe Bestätigungen (sowohl zur Person als auch zum Beruf als auch zum Aufenthaltsort) komplett ignorieren würde. Das hätte jeder posten können.


Da der ACC auf Twitter wohl gelöscht wurde wirst du gar nicht mal mehr nachvollziehen können, wie lang der Benutzer aktiv war, und wie "lang schon" kommuniziert wurde - sprich ob da nur 2 oder hunderte Tweets jemals drauf waren. Entsprechend ist jede Kritik im Nachhinein eigentlich rumspekulieren. Und sebstverständlich sollte man eine einzelne Aussage kritisch betrachten - ""Es waren Militär-Jets in der Nähe" einzig und allein auf Posts eines einzelnen Twitter-Accounts" - eben nicht den es deckt sich diese Aussage mit der der Russen. Also gibt es zumindest zwei Aussagen die einander decken. Darüber hinaus mit der dritten Aussage des OSZE-Beobachter Michael Bociurkiw https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tLcZa512lIM der seine Gedanken in einem kanadischen CBS Interview äußert, was er an der Absturzstelle vorfand. Und auch die Meinung des Peter Haisenko der die Bilder der Frackteile durchsucht hat nach Indizien zur Ursache es Absturzes wird als viertes erwägt ein anderes Szenario als langläufig mit "rebellen gekaperten BUK System Abschuß", wozu es ebenso Stimmen gibt, die die Behauptung aufstellen das die Seperatisten zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein funktionstüchtiges Boden-Luft Raktenabwehrsystem in Besitz hatten. 

Unterm Strich 4 Aussagen die auf ein mögliches Szenario hinausläuft.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "gebrochen" ist ein ganz anderes Thema als "angeboten". Angebote ergingen eindeutig und öffentlich, sowas ist relativ leicht nachvollziehbar. Man kann zwar nicht beurteilen, wie ernst sie gemeint waren und ob sie gebrochen worden wären (und wenn ja, von wem), aber ein Angebot ist erstmal ein Angebot und es Abzulehnen bringt definitiv keinen Frieden.
> 
> (Wobei ich sagen muss: Im Falle der vergangenen einseitigen Waffenruhe habe ich auch nirgendwo von Seiten der Separatisten gehört, dass die ukrainische Armee entgegen ihrer Ankündigungen Gebiete erobert hätte. Alle Kampfhandlungen, von denen ich gehört habe, fanden in der Nähe von staatlich kontrollierten Gebieten statt -also mit der Armee in verteidigender Rolle- und die Separatisten haben sich vor allem über Truppenverlegungen und -verstärkungen beschwert. Letzteres war für sie zwar militärisch von Nachteil, ist aber kein Bruch einer Waffenruhe.)


Zumindest hat der OSZE Beobachter Tross wohl ungehinderten Zugang zur Absturzstelle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9M2BY-Gyg - naja nehemen wir es mal so hin.




Poulton schrieb:


> Beim Freitag muss man immer sehr genau hinschauen, ob es sich wirklich um einen Artikel handelt, oder nur um einen "Nutzerbeitrag" wie in diesem Fall. Denn diese Zeitung bietet für seine "Community" die Möglichkeit an, dass diese, wie auch immer geartete, Beiträge verfassen kann. Mit einem richtigen Artikel in einer Zeitung hat das aber nicht viel gemein.


Ob nun ein Gastbeitrag seine Meinung äußert oder ein Journalist der Geld bekommt dafür selbiges zu tun ist gehupft wie gesprunge. - Mal davon ab ist der Artikel mehr eine Betrachtung der verschiedenen Medienbeiträge die über die Zeit entstanden sind im Zusammenhang mit der Katastrophe. Und soweit es mich betrifft, ist dieser Beitrag eine gute Zusammenfassung bis dato wie MH17 genutzt wurde um Informationen dazu zu verbreiten aber auch damit Meinung zu machen.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IxL_M5AaVE

Aus dem Ukrainischem Fernsehen, in dieser Diskussion wird vorgeschlagen 1.5 Millionen Menschen aus Donesz auszulöschen.


----------



## loser321 (4. August 2014)

http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/story/Rasmussen-schuert-die-Angst-vor-Moskau-18427436

"Wir haben zahlreiche Informationen, die belegen, dass die von Russland unterstützten Separatisten schuld sind", sagte Rasmussen. Der Abschuss der Boeing 777 mit 298 Menschen an Bord sei ein "Kriegsverbrechen".

So jetzt ist es raus, das hat mich jetzt endgültig überzeugt. Stichhaltiger und detailierter geht nun wirklich nicht mehr.

Wer jetzt noch glaubt Kiew oder ein Militärflugzeug seis gewesen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen.

Wenn die Amis nur eine  Beweis dafür hätten, wäre der schon  am nächsten Tag auf dem Tisch und in der Weltöffentlichkeit gelegen.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

"Wir haben zahlreiche Informationen, die belegen, dass die von Russland unterstützten Separatisten schuld sind" - Das unterstrichene Wort ist aber auch ein zu schönes zu umschiffen das man eigentlich Beweise meint, nur sich dann der Blöße hingeben muss dass diese Informationen doch keine Beweiskraft hätten. - Schade das solch eine Tragödie ein Gleiwitz 2.0 zu werden scheint. Viel Freude uns noch allen damit.

Have fun sagt der AMI: Russian Aggression Prevention Act of 2014


----------



## JePe (4. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IxL_M5AaVE
> 
> Aus dem Ukrainischem Fernsehen, in dieser Diskussion wird vorgeschlagen 1.5 Millionen Menschen aus Donesz auszulöschen.



Ein dummer Mensch, der dummes Zeug redet. Damit kann ich auch auf warten:

Klick!

 Und jetzt?


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2014)

Da ist man wohl eher mal wieder einer lupenreinen Fälschung aufgesessen bzw. wusste davon und hat sie bewusst weiterverbreitet. Was will man auch anderes von irgendwelchen Truther- und VTler-Account aufs Youtube erwarten? 
Fake with the help of video-editing: Ukrainian journalist said that 1.5 million residents of Donbas should be killed



IluBabe schrieb:


> Have fun sagt der AMI: Russian Aggression Prevention Act of 2014


Find ich gut! Nur macht die bill S. 2277, wie man auf der Seite auch sehen kann, seitdem 1. Mai keinerlei Fortschritte im "Federal Legislative Process". Selbst govtrack gibt der bill nur eine 2% Chance das sie irgendwann mal beschlossen wird und in Kraft tritt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/story/Rasmussen-schuert-die-Angst-vor-Moskau-18427436
> 
> "Wir haben zahlreiche Informationen, die belegen, dass die von Russland unterstützten Separatisten schuld sind", sagte Rasmussen. Der Abschuss der Boeing 777 mit 298 Menschen an Bord sei ein "Kriegsverbrechen".
> 
> ...



So wie die Beweise über die Brutkästen im ersten Golfkrieg und die Massenvernichtungswaffen imm zweiten Golfkrieg?


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Selbst govtrack gibt der bill nur eine 2% Chance das sie irgendwann mal beschlossen wird und in Kraft tritt.


Und der FED Act wurde am 23.12 beschlossen als der Großteil des Parlaments schon Weihnachten feiern wollte. 2% auf einem fiktiven Scoreboard hat in der amerikanischen Legislative null Bedeutung.


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2014)

Er wurde an dem Tag vom Präsidenten unterzeichnet. Die beiden Kammern haben schon früher zugestimmt. 
Zumal: Welcher Zusammenhang besteht zwischen einem Gesetz was vor 101 Jahren verabschiedet wurde, einen komplett anderen Bereich hat und unter vollkommen anderen Rahmenbedingungen verabschiedet wurde, mit dem Russian Aggression Prevention Act of 2014? Richtig, keiner (ausser beim Schaulaufen der Aluhüte). Zumal es, wie schonmal gesagt, immer noch auf "_Bill is introduced in the Senate and assigned a bill number._", und das seit über 3 Monaten.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er wurde an dem Tag vom Präsidenten unterzeichnet. Die beiden Kammern haben schon früher zugestimmt.
> Zumal: Welcher Zusammenhang besteht zwischen einem Gesetz was vor 101 Jahren verabschiedet wurde, einen komplett anderen Bereich hat und unter vollkommen anderen Rahmenbedingungen verabschiedet wurde, mit dem Russian Aggression Prevention Act of 2014? Richtig, keiner (ausser beim Schaulaufen der Aluhüte). Zumal es, wie schonmal gesagt, immer noch auf "_Bill is introduced in the Senate and assigned a bill number._", und das seit über 3 Monaten.


 Was brabbelst du jetzt von Aluhüten - du hast dich auf die 2% gestürzt. Gesetzte wie eben der FED Act sind zu Zeiten entstanden die Durchwinkphasen in Parlamenten sind. Wie war das noch gleich mit Gesetzen zu Großereignissen wie WMs in Dtl. wo ebensolche tollen sachen verabschiedet werden. Damit dir auch noch andere Beispiel vorliegen, die unterzeichnet werden, und deren treffliche Notwendigkeit bestritten werden kann. Also suppel nicht was von vollkommen anderen Rahmenbedingungen. Es gibt immer Rahmenbedingungen, welche verdeckend wirken/durch Manipulation entstehen, dass die Unterzeichnung von undenkbaren Gesetzen auf einmal als Normalität verbucht werden - die USA mit ihrer Gesetzgebung nach 9/11 ist da wohl Paradebeispiel für kurzfristige Veränderung von Rahmenbedingungen. Schon allein der Zwischenfall mit dem Flugzeug beweißt doch das die attraktiv des Gesetzesvorschlags von vorher nicht notwendig auf "2%" gegangen ist um bei deiner Quelle zu bleiben. - Also mach dich nicht lächerlicher als es nötig ist indem du hier mit einer halbgaren VT Anspielung um die Ecke kommst.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. August 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da ist man wohl eher mal wieder einer lupenreinen Fälschung aufgesessen bzw. wusste davon und hat sie bewusst weiterverbreitet. Was will man auch anderes von irgendwelchen Truther- und VTler-Account aufs Youtube erwarten?
> Fake with the help of video-editing: Ukrainian journalist said that 1.5 million residents of Donbas should be killed



Ist dir eigentlich klar auf wessen Informationen du dich berufst ? Das ist eine Ukrainische Propaganda Seite...
Das hat nichts mit Journalismus Studenten zu tun, die sie vorgeben zu sein. Sondern ist im Verbund mit Amerikanischen Millitär Instituten für Desinformation - das kannst du hier http://1997-2001.state.gov/www/about_state/business/com_guides/2000/europe/ukraine_CCG2000.pdf & hier http://www.democracyinternational.com/sites/default/files/tcp_comp1_evaluation.pdf nachlesen aus offiziellen Amerikanischen Dokumenten . Ukraine: Kyiv Mohyla School of Journalism - Europäische Journalismus-Observatorium - EJO : Europäische Journalismus-Observatorium – EJO 
aso und zum Server von dem "dein unabhängiger Journalismus" kommt : Ns1.imena.com.ua - Name Server Information - Who.is

Kurze Frage wegen Mh17. Warum hört man noch nichts von der Auswertung des Flugschreibers und das nach über 2 Wochen ? Wobei normalerweise die Auswertung innerhalb von 24 Stunden erledigt ist ? Warum haben die Amis immernoch nicht Sateliten & Radarbilder zum abgleich angeboten nachdem sie von Russland dazu gebeten wurden ? Warum wurden den "Seperatisten" von einem Niederländischen Leiter eines Untersuchungsteams das vor Ort war ausdrücklich gelobt wenn dort doch angeblich die "Seperatisten" alles dafür taten Beweise verschwinden zu lassen & Leichen zu schänden ? Dutch expert says Ukraine body recovery team 'did a hell of a job' | Reuters .

Mathias Broeckers dazu auf seinem Blog: 

Es sind jetzt achtzehn Tage seit dem Absturz des Flugs MH 17 der  malaysischen Airline in der Ukraine vergangen, zehn Tage seit Bergung und Übergabe der “Black Boxes” mit den Voice-Recordern an holländische bzw. englische Behörden, vierzehn Tage seit der Pressekonferenz des russischen Generalstabs und seiner Forderung an die ukrainischen bzw. us-amerikanischen Behörden nach Veröffentlichung ihrer Radar-und Satellitendaten – und von Seiten des Westens  kam bis dato: Null, Niente, Nothing, Nichts. Was war im Cockpit der Maschine vor dem Absturz los, warum wich sie schon vorher von ihrem Kurs ab, von welcher Art von Geschossen  wurde sie getroffen ? Anhand der “Black Box” Daten müssen diese Fragen wenn nicht erschöpfend so doch zu wesentlichen Teilen zu beantworten sein.

Hallo Kollegen, Journalisten, Redakteure, Chefredakteure, Medienschaffende  – seid ihr jetzt  allesamt derart zu Pre$$titutes und NATO-Nutten verkommen, dass ihr zwar pfeilschnell und flächendeckend die Verschwörungstheorien und  Schuldzuweisungen des Imperiums verbreitet, an Aufklärung und Wahrheitsfindung aber keinerlei Interesse mehr habt ? Wollt ihr nicht, dürft ihr nicht oder ist es euch einfach nur sch***egal, was ihr eurem Publikum als Realität präsentiert, Hauptsache am Monatsersten ist das Gehalt da ? Was ist da los ? Sind wir jetzt endgültig im Kindergarten und spielen nichts anderes mehr als das Blame Game ? Fast scheint es so, wenn der “Spiegel” mit der Kritik an seiner infamen Ausschlachtung der Opfer und dem Vorwurf der Propaganda so umgeht, dass er mit einem lachhaften Artikel über die fürchterliche  Propaganda in Russland kontert  – in dem keine Zeile über den ungeklärten Absturz steht, der jetzt zum Anlass von Sanktionen, Aufrüstungsforderungen und Kriegsgeschrei genommen wird.

Ist es euch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass die Nicht-Aufklärung des Unglücks seitens der USA und ihres Marionetten-Regimes in Kiew mittlerweile streng nach einer False Flag Operation riecht, wo die CIA nun schon fast drei Wochen braucht um irgendwelche Aluminiumröhren als Massenvernichtungswaffen Beweise herbei zu konstruieren ? Oder brauchts nicht mal mehr solche Konstrukte, weil die Journallie schon gar nicht mehr danach fragt und  alles nachjault was ihnen die großen Hunde vorbellen ?  Und als Meute willig folgt, wenn die westliche Plutokratie auf Bärenjagd geht ?


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich klar auf wessen Informationen du dich berufst ? Das ist eine Ukrainische Propaganda Seite...


 Tut mir herzlich leid, das man das von dir verlinkte Video als Fake enttarnt hat und du deswegen jetzt höchst empört angebliche Propaganda witterst. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mit einem Bild von Jepe seinem Rücken versuchen wieder gutzumachen.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. August 2014)

So kann man sichs natürlich auch drehen, Quellen bitte ? ...


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2014)

Siehe Artikel, wo man auch das komplette Video zum Interview verlinkt hat und nicht nur das, was das russische Staatsfernsehen zusammengeschnitten hat, damit man dem Mann die Aussage in dem Mund legen kann, das er möchte, das 1,5 Millionen Menschen ausgelöscht werden. Ebenso hat man sich die Mühe gemacht und die Reaktion des Journalisten, auf das was da zusammengeschnitten wurde, zitiert:


> [...] The journalist reacted to the publication of the edited video and wrote on his Facebook page:  “As for killing. I said that terrorists, who took guns and with whom we  cannot make an agreement, should be killed”. As Nastia Stanko was  listening to Bohdan Butkevych not for 49 seconds, but for more than 20  minutes, she understood that he was talking about terrorists that should  be killed and – apart – about 1.5 million useless people that have no  job. That is why she is so calm. [...]


und der letzte genannte Punkt im stopfake Artikel ist ebenfalls nicht uninteressant: 


> [...] Thirdly, this interview was recorded on April 29, 2014 and the edited  video was uploaded to Internet on July 31, that is after 3 month. And  3-month old video occupied some of the most popular Russian TV channels.  Not going into details of news standards, we will just say that news  journalists call yesterday news “antiquity”. Why Russian main channels  suddenly showed in their news the fragment of 3-month old video – this  is a question rather of editorial policy than news standards.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. August 2014)

Du hast aber mitbekommen worum es sich bei deiner "Seriösen Seite" handelt ? Naja mach was du willst, aber mich darauf berufen wäre mir zu blöd. Übrigens hatte ich dir Quellen genannt woraus hervorgeht was wirklich hinter deiner Seite steckt.

Flugkapitän: ?MH 17 wurde vom Cockpit her zerstört? (VIDEO)


----------



## schlumpi13 (5. August 2014)

Sommer, Sonne und Urlaubsfeeling kommen in diesem Thread normalerweise etwas zu kurz.
Damit ihr das hier genießen könnt, habe ich mal für euch das perfekte Abendprogramm zusammengestellt! 

Wir beginnen mit einem Movie, der Kinokassenhits wie Amagedon & Co. blass aussehen lässt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuS2UdQ_s9k&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuS2UdQ_s9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach so viel Fürsorglichkeit und Heldentum....
...kommen wir nun zur Kinderdisco mit Ringelpietz. Auch Putin war Gast. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yr0rEfacZs&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Yr0rEfacZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer noch etwas mehr will - kein Problem. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xswL98NJMqU&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xswL98NJMqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




.......... und ja, man kann es als MP3 downloaden!  


(Beitrag enthält möglicherweise Satire)


----------



## Putinversteher (5. August 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für Informationen noch ans Licht kommen müssen das hier Leute mal endlich aufwachen und begreifen was demnächst auf uns zukommt. 
Ukraine Krise: USA "zwingt" Moldawien in einen Krieg gegen Russland

Vom US Kongress Abgesegnet am 1.5.2014

Provides major non-NATO ally status for Ukraine, Georgia, and Moldova (during the period in which each of such countries meets specified criteria) for purposes of the transfer or possible transfer of defense articles or defense services.

Directs the President to increase: (1) U.S. Armed Forces interactions with the armed forces of Ukraine, Georgia, Moldova, Azerbaijan, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Kosovo, Macedonia, Montenegro, and Serbia; and (2) U.S and NATO security assistance to such states.

Hier das ganze Dokument: https://beta.congress.gov/.../113th.../senate-bill/2277

Der nordrhein-westfälische Landtagsabgeordneter Serdar Yüksel (SPD) bezeichnete auf seiner Facebook-Seite den “Qualitäts-SPIEGEL” (Online-Portal Spiegel.de) doch tatsächlich als “Drecksportal”. Wörtlich schrieb er:

„Diesen neuen “kalten Krieg” – angezettelt durch die US-Amerikaner – darf Deutschland nicht mitmachen, und schon gar nicht, sollte sich die SPD dieser NATO-Kriegsrhetorik unterwerfen. Ich sage es ganz klar: Die größte Gefahr für den Weltfrieden geht nicht von Putin und Russland aus, sondern die größte Bedrohung des Weltfriedens geht von den US-Amerikanern und ihrem militärisch-industriellem Komplex, der mit dem Energiesektor verbandelt ist, aus! Und die selbst ernannten SPD-Außenpolitiker sollen sich nicht dämlicher anstellen, als sie sind.“


----------



## xNeo92x (5. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Der nordrhein-westfälische Landtagsabgeordneter Serdar Yüksel (SPD) bezeichnete auf seiner Facebook-Seite den “Qualitäts-SPIEGEL” (Online-Portal Spiegel.de) doch tatsächlich als “Drecksportal”. Wörtlich schrieb er:
> 
> „Diesen neuen “kalten Krieg” – angezettelt durch die US-Amerikaner – darf Deutschland nicht mitmachen, und schon gar nicht, sollte sich die SPD dieser NATO-Kriegsrhetorik unterwerfen. Ich sage es ganz klar: Die größte Gefahr für den Weltfrieden geht nicht von Putin und Russland aus, sondern die größte Bedrohung des Weltfriedens geht von den US-Amerikanern und ihrem militärisch-industriellem Komplex, der mit dem Energiesektor verbandelt ist, aus! Und die selbst ernannten SPD-Außenpolitiker sollen sich nicht dämlicher anstellen, als sie sind.“


 
Und dreimal darfst du raten, wer als nächstes aus der SPD rausfliegt...
Freie Meinungsäußerungen, die gegen die politische Speerspitze gehen, werden in Deutschland nicht geduldet.
Dem wird demnächst bestimmt irgendein Blödsinn angehängt, von wegen Raubkopien, Kinderpornografie, Vergewaltigung, zu schnelles Fahren, verstecken der Fernbedienung...


----------



## loser321 (5. August 2014)

Falls die Moldavier nicht wollen, bin ich für einen zweiten Maiden. Grosse Plätze gibts dort sicher auch.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ukraine Krise: USA "zwingt" Moldawien in einen Krieg gegen Russland


Die Haus- und Hofnachrichten der Falun-Gong Psychosekte als Quelle? Was kommt als nächstes? Axel Stoll?  
Aber zu diesem "Artikel". Wir sehen einen Politiker, der keinen Sitz im Parlament hat und in keinerlei Regierungsverantwortung ist, der einer Partei angehört, die ebenfalls, seit der Loslösung Moldawiens von der UdSSR, keinen Sitz im Parlament gewinnen konnte geschweige denn an irgendeiner Regierung beteiligt war. Reden tut er davon, dass Soldaten für das ausgebildet werden für was sie da sind: andere Soldaten töten und selber getötet zu werden und das der Dienstherr dafür weder Kosten noch Mühe scheut und Übungen und Manöver veranstaltet. Welch überraschende Erkenntnis. 
Wie die Aluhüte darauf kommen, dass die Nato einen Krieg gegen die Russische Förderation plant, ist fraglich aber seltsame Gedankengänge sind bei denen nichts neues.

Apropos NATO und Moldawien: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_and_Moldova
So neu sind Manöver von (einzelnen) NATO-Staaten in Moldawien und die Teilnahme von Moldawien an Manövern von NATO-Staaten nicht, ebenso die allgemeine Zusammenarbeit, die durch das IPAP sogar über die im Rahmen der Partnership for Peace hinausgeht. 



> Vom US Kongress Abgesegnet am 1.5.2014


Für das abgesegnet kannst du doch sicherlich auch eine Quelle nennen? Die bill steht auch weiterhin auf "introduced", wie es auch auf der congress.gov Seite ersichtlich ist.


----------



## loser321 (5. August 2014)

Kann man mal mit diesen Aluhüten aufhören, ist ja wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

http://m.interia.pl/fakty/news,nId,1480271

 USA+Ukraine

Es geht darum dass schon über 730 Tausend Ukrainer nach Russland flohen. Außerdem wird in nem anderen Artikeln bekannt gegeben dass über 400 Ukr Soldaten ebenfalls das gleiche machten.

@Mod schon verbessert.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Zatrwa
> 
> USA+Ukraine


 
Ist schon lange bekannt. Nur wird darüber hier nicht berichtet und in der Ukraine als Lüge abgestempelt oder gesagt, es wären Urlauber...


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2014)

So?
Von heute: Kämpfe in der Ukraine: Hunderttausende fliehen nach Russland | tagesschau.de


> Rund 730.000 Menschen sind seit Jahresbeginn vor den Kämpfen in der  Ostukraine nach Russland geflohen. Wie der Flüchtlingskommissar der  Vereinten Nationen (UNHCR), Antonio Guterres, mitteilte, gibt es zudem  in der Ukraine 117.000 Vertriebene. Pro Tag wachse die Zahl der  Vertriebenen um 1200 an. [...]


Mitte Juli: Ukraine: Tausende fliehen aus Donezk aus Angst vor Militäroffensive | ZEIT ONLINE

Ende Juni: Zehntausende verlassen Heimat: Gewalt treibt Ukrainer nach Russland | tagesschau.de
Kriegsfolgen Ukraine - Flucht im eigenen Land

Mitte Mai: Bericht des UNHCR: 10.000 Flüchtlinge seit Beginn der Ukraine-Krise | tagesschau.de

Und wo wird jetzt nochmal darüber hier nicht berichtet?


----------



## Laudian (5. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Zatrwa
> 
> USA+Ukraine


 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal auf den folgenden Absatz der Forenregeln hinweisen:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Forensprache ist Deutsch.* Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an Rechtschreib-Plug-Ins für diverse Browser hingewiesen. Die Moderation kann Diskussionen in Englisch zulassen. Beiträge mit ungenügender Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder mangelhaftem äußeren Erscheinungsbild (Bandwurmsätze, fehlende Absätze, unverständliche Ausdrucksweise) sind unerwünscht.



Da der von dir verlinkte Artikel nicht auf Deutsch geschrieben ist, würde ich dich gerne um eine kurze Zusammenfassung bitten. Anderenfalls werde ich den Artikel entfernen, da ihn die meisten Leute hier nicht lesen können.

Achja, ein "Google-Translate"-Link zum Artikel wäre bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Tageblatt Online - Rasmussen schürt die Angst vor Moskau - Nachrichten



Hat mal irgendwer irgendwo Details dazu gelesen, in welcher Weise Putin die Separatisten unterstützt/unterstützen soll? Den allgemeinen Vorwurf hört man oft und dass er ihnen dass Wasser abgräbt, kann man ganz sicher nicht behaupten - aber die Form aktiver Unterstützung, so vorhanden, täte mich mal interessieren.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Flugkapitän: ?MH 17 wurde vom Cockpit her zerstört? (VIDEO)



:rofl:
Soso. Anhand von ergooglten Fotos eines einzigen Wrackstücks hat ein Luftfahrtingenieur Ex-Flugkapitän also herausgefunden, dass der vordere Bereich des Flugzeugs von beiden Seiten her durchsiebt wurde (SEHR anspruchsvolles Flugmanöver) und dadurch das ganze "Platzte"? Mit Munition Kaliber 30 mm, die dann (ausschließlich!) Löcher von ca. 5-15 mm Durchmesser hinterließ? Mit Anti-Panzermunition, die in diesem Kaliber massiv sein müsste (und wenn nicht: Darauf ausgelegt ist, erst nach durchschlagen mehrere Zentimeter Stahl zu explodieren)?


(Falls nochmal jemand wissen wollen sollte, was für Seiten ich nicht für taugliche Quellen halte: Z.B. Seiten, die SO ETWAS veröffentlichen.)





Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo wird jetzt nochmal darüber hier nicht berichtet?



"hier" und "die Medien" ist irgendwie immer woanders 
Genauso wie die Verbreitung von Lügen und Propaganda...


----------



## xNeo92x (6. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat mal irgendwer irgendwo Details dazu gelesen, in welcher Weise Putin die Separatisten unterstützt/unterstützen soll? Den allgemeinen Vorwurf hört man oft und dass er ihnen dass Wasser abgräbt, kann man ganz sicher nicht behaupten - aber die Form aktiver Unterstützung, so vorhanden, täte mich mal interessieren.



Dafür mal ein Like  Endlich hinterfragst du mal was  





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "hier" und "die Medien" ist irgendwie immer woanders
> Genauso wie die Verbreitung von Lügen und Propaganda...


 
Ich meinte damit eigentlich, dass davon nichts im Fernsehen kommt. Vielleicht 10 Sekunden ein paar Einblendungen und ein paar Worte dazu, wobei dann immer am Ende hinzugefügt wird, dass die ukr. Regierung das ganze anders sieht und man das dabei besonders unterstreicht.
Es schaut ja nicht jeder Nachrichten im Internet.
Außerdem finde ich, dass diesbezüglich alles heruntergeredet wird.
Ich meine, wären es Flüchtlinge von sonst irgendwo, würde man das sofort an die große Glocke hängen. Mit dem ganzen Tatü-Tata und was weiß ich noch was. Aber hier...joa Flüchtlinge mkey...weiter gehts.
Außerdem, Russland nimmt sie ohne Probleme auf, gibt Unterkünfte, was zu Essen, Kleidung usw. und verlangt nix. Es wird sogar Angeboten in Russland zu bleiben, dort zu arbeiten und zu leben.
Ich meine, Russland ist vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber das sind andere Länder genau so wenig. Nur werden von Russland explizit die schlechten Seiten hervorgehoben und groß geredet, während halt die guten Taten komplett untergehen.


----------



## IluBabe (6. August 2014)

> Außerdem, Russland nimmt sie ohne Probleme auf, gibt Unterkünfte, was zu Essen, Kleidung usw. und verlangt nix. Es wird sogar Angeboten in Russland zu bleiben, dort zu arbeiten und zu leben.
> Ich meine, Russland ist vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber das sind andere Länder genau so wenig. Nur werden von Russland explizit die schlechten Seiten hervorgehoben und groß geredet, während halt die guten Taten komplett untergehen.


Naja bei einem ehemaligen Bruderstaat sollte das irgendwie verständlich sein, eben solche Unterstützung zu leisten. Nichts für Ungut Russland hat genug Platz, die Frage ist eher ob das nicht zu ner Belastung an sich wird, wie die syrischen Flüchtlinge im libanon oder der Türkei. Und andere solche Ströme. So schnell kann man eben keine Zeltstädte errichten und die humanitäre Versorgung mit Wasser und Nahrung würde ich jetzt auch mal nicht als optimal bezeichnen. Wie auch kein Land wäre darauf vorbereitet hundert tausende aus dem Nichts zu versorgen. 

Das Problem bei Bürgerkrieg ist halt, dass gerade die vertrieben werden und zuerst aufbrechen die die größte Bildung haben/die finazielle Ressource um auch außerhalb sich ein neues Leben zu schaffen. Entsprechend ist ein Bürgerkrieg in der langzeitfolge eine geistige Verarmung. In einem Land wo es eh kaum voran geht und die Eliten bis auf wenige die gerade am Drücker sitzen das ganze aufgeben wird der Stillstand dann noch erdrückender. Sieht man auch sehr gut an Syrien. Würde dort von heut auf morgen utopisch angenommen Frieden herrschen? Was dann zerstörte Infrastruktur und niemand da der "klug genug" ist Strukturen aufzubauen, das darauf sich Wohlstand ausbreitet. Diejenigen wie Ärzte oder Ingenieure haben dort doch keine Zukunft, verglichen zu etwa einem Leben in Deutschland als Arzt oder in beispielsweise Schweden. Da kann man sich integrieren die Kinder in Schulen schicken, kommt pünktlich nach Hause und kann sich des Lebens erfreuen. In einer zerstörten Heimat wäre man nur mit Wideraufbau beschäfftigt. Es gibt schon Leute die davon angezogen werden, aber der Großteil bleibt fern und wird das Leben das sie sich im Exil eingerichtet haben weiterleben wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Dafür mal ein Like  Endlich hinterfragst du mal was



Ich hinterfrage regelmäßig eine ganze Menge (wie hier vielleicht aufgefallen sein sollte  ). Ich poste aber nur die Fragen, die nicht schon zur Diskussion gestellt wurden, auf die ich mir aber Antworten erhoffe.



> Ich meinte damit eigentlich, dass davon nichts im Fernsehen kommt. Vielleicht 10 Sekunden ein paar Einblendungen und ein paar Worte dazu,



Sicherlich erhalten viele Meldungen in vielen Sendungen nur sehr kurze Abschnitte - aber in 13 Minuten Tagesschau muss halt auch noch die gesamte restliche Welt hineinpassen. Wer mehr Zeit mitbringt, sollte Zeitung lesen.



> wobei dann immer am Ende hinzugefügt wird, dass die ukr. Regierung das ganze anders sieht und man das dabei besonders unterstreicht.
> Es schaut ja nicht jeder Nachrichten im Internet.
> Außerdem finde ich, dass diesbezüglich alles heruntergeredet wird.



Mir wäre in den Nachrichten weder sonderlich viel Unterstreichung der ukrainischen Regierung noch der heruntergerede anderer Seiten aufgefallen. Sicherlich erhalten vertreter der ukrainischen Regierung bei Nachrichten über die Ukraine etwas mehr Sendezeit, als Separatisten oder Russland. Aber es geht eben um die Ukraine und nicht um Russland und die Separatisten sind alles andere als kooperativ gegenüber westlichen Medien, geschweige denn in der Lage, Sicherheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit in ihren Gebieten zu gewährleisten. Verständlich, dass man eher jemanden zu einer staatlichen Pressekonferenz, denn Undercover ins Kriegsgebiet schickt.



> Ich meine, wären es Flüchtlinge von sonst irgendwo, würde man das sofort an die große Glocke hängen. Mit dem ganzen Tatü-Tata und was weiß ich noch was. Aber hier...joa Flüchtlinge mkey...weiter gehts.



Es gibt iirc derzeit 5-6-7 größere Gebiete in Afrika, aus denen Leute flüchten, über die man quasi gar nichts hört. Um Syrien und den Irak kümmert sich auch niemand mehr. Flüchtlinge in Nordafrika sind auch nur ein Thema, wenn sie in EU-Gewässer gelangen. Ich weiß nicht, wie du zu deinen Annahmen über "sonst irgendwo" kommst, aber die humanitäre Lage in der Ukraine erhält, als europäisches Land, vergleichsweise viel Aufmerksamkeit.



> Außerdem, Russland nimmt sie ohne Probleme auf, gibt Unterkünfte, was zu Essen, Kleidung usw. und verlangt nix. Es wird sogar Angeboten in Russland zu bleiben, dort zu arbeiten und zu leben.



Also nicht mal ne humanitäre Katastrophe, die größere Berichte nach sich ziehen könnte 



> Ich meine, Russland ist vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber das sind andere Länder genau so wenig. Nur werden von Russland explizit die schlechten Seiten hervorgehoben und groß geredet, während halt die guten Taten komplett untergehen.


 
Welche schlechten Seiten werden denn groß hervorgehoben und groß geredet? Ich frag ja nicht ohne Grund danach, was man Russland eigentlich vorwirft. Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Berichte über Politiker (! nicht über Russland, sondern Berichte aus/über Deutschland, z.T. auch EU oder NATO !), die sagen, dass Russland endlich aufhören soll. Aber niemand sagt womit ich hab bislang keinen einzigen Bericht über Russlands Untaten gesehen. Das einzige, was mir seitens Putin seit der Einverleibung der Krim bekannt wäre, sind ein paar Drohungen, Gas-Lieferstops und Militärmanöver auf russischem Boden. Das ist zwar alles andere als freundlich und ein verdammt guter Grund für die Ukraine, sich kurz vor einem Krieg zu wähnen - aber es ist nichts, was gegen irgendwelchen Rechte verstoßen würde und es ist nichts, was die Situation im Osten der Ukraine nenneswert weiter anheizt. (Ggf. machen sich die Separatisten zusätzliche Hoffnungen, dass Putin nach dem Sahnestück Krim auch noch den Schrott übernehmen könnte - aber imho vergeblich. Der hat, was er wollte, jetzt will er eigentlich Ruhe)
Also mit was für groß geredeten, hervorgehobenen "schlechten Seiten" soll er denn aufhören 




IluBabe schrieb:


> Naja bei einem ehemaligen Bruderstaat sollte das irgendwie verständlich sein, eben solche Unterstützung zu leisten. Nichts für Ungut Russland hat genug Platz, die Frage ist eher ob das nicht zu ner Belastung an sich wird, wie die syrischen Flüchtlinge im libanon oder der Türkei. Und andere solche Ströme. So schnell kann man eben keine Zeltstädte errichten und die humanitäre Versorgung mit Wasser und Nahrung würde ich jetzt auch mal nicht als optimal bezeichnen. Wie auch kein Land wäre darauf vorbereitet hundert tausende aus dem Nichts zu versorgen.



Russland ist nicht gerade für ein gut funktionierendes Sozialsystem bekannt und dem Bisschen nach, was man aus der Ecke hört, hat man schon Probleme, die eigenen Leute auf der Krim zu versorgen. Eine größere Menge sich dauerhaft ansiedelnder Flüchtlinge sind sicherlich eine erhebliche Belastung - sowohl kurz- als auch langfristig. Schließlich ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht mit guten Geschäftsbeziehungen zur Ukraine zu rechnen, sondern mit massiven Beschränkungen oder kompletten Unterbrechungen im Grenzverkehr. Für die bislang eng verzahnte Wirtschaft eine Katastrophe und wirtschaftlicher Abschwung + Massenzuzug Besitzloser + unzureichendes Sozialsystem + unzureichen Infraststruktur + ausgelastete Ressourcen zur Schafen eines solchen... - = Pulverfass.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat mal irgendwer irgendwo Details dazu gelesen, in welcher Weise Putin die Separatisten unterstützt/unterstützen soll? Den allgemeinen Vorwurf hört man oft und dass er ihnen dass Wasser abgräbt, kann man ganz sicher nicht behaupten - aber die Form aktiver Unterstützung, so vorhanden, täte mich mal interessieren.


*Die ukrainische Regierung* hat *ganz eindeutige Beweise* dafür, dass Russland die Seperatisten unterstützt! Die Fahne des Bikerclubs ist das beste Beweisstück. 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlu82ZsfUeo&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw*

Ich* glaube*, wenn der Westen echte Beweise dafür hätte, dass Russland die Seperatisten unterstützt, wären diese längst veröffentlicht!

*Die UN-Menschenrechtskommissarin Navi Pillay* gab am 31.07.2014 in Genf vor der Presse bekannt, dass es keinerlei Beweise dafür gibt, dass Russland die Seperatisten unterstützt.
"Die Urheber der Vorwürfe sollten lieber politischen Willen an den Tag  legen und ihren Einfluss geltend machen, im die blutige Strafoperation  Kiews im Osten des Landes zu stoppen, hieß es in der Mitteilung."
*UN: Russland hat mit Eskalation von Konflikt in der Ukraine nichts zu tun | Politik | RIA Novosti*



> Putinversteher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So :rofl: finde ich das nicht.
Diese "untaugliche" Quelle enthielt auch ein Video vom kanadischen Fernsehen, mit der Aussage des OSZE-Beobachters Michael Bociurkiw.

Löcher von 5-15mm Durchmesser??? Der Maßstab der Fotos ist nicht 1 : 1. Als Größenvergleich kann man sich am Seitenfenster das Cockpits orientieren. 
*List of MH17 airframe parts - A Closer Look On Syria

*"Platzte" - Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass in und außerhalb eines Flugzeugs in dieser Höhe andere Druckverhältnisse herrschen, warum Piloten ihr Flugzeug bei Schäden an den Druckventilen oder ähnlichem sofort auf eine niedrigere Flughöhe bringen müssen und was passiert, wenn der Druckausgleich explosionsartig geschieht.
Auch Tauchern zerreisst es die Lunge, wenn sie zu schnell auftauchen.

Auch eine Malaysische Zeitung schreibt jetzt von einem vermutlichen Abschuß der MH17 durch eine Su-25.
*Zeitung unter Verweis auf Experten: Malaysische Boeing von Kampfjet abgeschossen | Panorama | RIA Novosti
*Die Experten, auf die sich die malaysische Zeitung beruft, gehen von einer Dienstgipfelhöhe von 7.6 km aus,die Ukraine verfügt aber nicht nur über normale Versionen der Su-25, sondern hat auch modernisierte Su-25 Kampfjets (Su-25 M1), die eine deutlich höhere Flughöhe erreichen können. *
Suchoi Su-25

*Bisher konnte nur Russland Daten und Beweise betreffs des Absturzes der MH17 veröffentlichen!
Die vorgelegten  Beweise Kiews stellten sich bisher alle als Fakes/Lügen heraus. Die USA haben* angeblich* Satellitenbilder, die die "Täter" und daneben liegende Bierflaschen zeigen und wissen, dass der Abschuss unbeabsichtigt passierte.* Warum wurden sie nicht veröffentlicht? 


*
Hier noch 2 interessante Links:*
Moskau: Eindeutige Beweise für Einsatz verbotener Waffen in Ukraine - MEHR | Politik | RIA Novosti

Kiew bestätigt: Ausländer nehmen an Militäreinsatz in Ost-Ukraine teil | Politik | RIA Novosti
*


----------



## IluBabe (7. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schließlich ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht mit guten Geschäftsbeziehungen zur Ukraine zu rechnen, sondern mit massiven Beschränkungen oder kompletten Unterbrechungen im Grenzverkehr. Für die bislang eng verzahnte Wirtschaft eine Katastrophe und wirtschaftlicher Abschwung + Massenzuzug Besitzloser + unzureichendes Sozialsystem + unzureichen Infraststruktur + ausgelastete Ressourcen zur Schafen eines solchen... - = Pulverfass.


Das nimmt der Westen wohl in Kauf, weil es sich sehr schön auf die Strategie auswirkt Russland zu sanktionieren, so hat man eine doppelte Belastung der russischen Förderation.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland ist nicht gerade für ein gut funktionierendes Sozialsystem bekannt und dem Bisschen nach, was man aus der Ecke hört, hat man schon Probleme, die eigenen Leute auf der Krim zu versorgen.



Nur mal so zur Wasserversorgung:
Positiv gemalt in der Welt:"Russifizierung" : Der Krim drohen Blackout und Trinkwasser-Notstand - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT (hier die Formulierung: Die Trinkwasserreserven auf der Krim würden noch für ein Jahr ausreichen, erklärte die Regierung. Die Halbinsel wird zu 85 Prozent mit Wasser über den Nord-Krim-Kanal versorgt, der vom ukrainischen Fluss Dnepr abgeleitet wird. Der Großteil des Wassers wird für die Landwirtschaft benutzt. Seit dem vergangenen Mittwoch fließt das Wasser in den Kanal wie jedes Jahr. Unklar ist aber, wie die Verträge mit der von Kiew nicht anerkannten Krim-Regierung aussehen werden und ob der Preis für Wasser gleich bleibt.)
Neutraler: Ukraine dreht von Russland annektierter Krim angeblich das Wasser ab | Politik (hier die Formulierung: Der rund 400 Kilometer lange Nord-Krim-Kanal sei nahezu trockengelegt, meldete die ukrainische Agentur Unian am Samstag unter Verweis auf entsprechende Fotos. Die Wasseragentur in Kiew widersprach den Berichten. Sie warf allerdings der moskautreuen Führung der Krim vor, Wasser ohne gültige Verträge abzuschöpfen. Die Behörden der Halbinsel sollen Kiew mehr als 100.000 Euro schulden, was die Krim bestreitet.)
Negativ konotiert in nicht pro westlichen Medien: Ukraine dreht der Krim Wasserhahn zu | Panorama | RIA Novosti (hier die Formulierung: In dieser Woche hatte der Chef der Wirtschaftskommission des Krim-Parlaments, Witali Nachlupin, mitgeteilt, dass die Krim-Behörden bereit sind, Vorauskasse fürs Wasser zu zahlen. Aber Kiew torpediere jegliche Verhandlungen. Zuletzt hatte die Ukraine die Wasserversorgung der Krim um 95 Prozent reduziert.)

Kann sich jeder Raussuchen was der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## loser321 (8. August 2014)

Finden wir uns damit ab, in der heutigen Zeit verschwinden Flugzeuge oder werden abgeschossen. So einfach ist das.

Und gemäss dem neuen Zeitgeist, braucht es auch keine Beweise für nix mehr. Wen Amerika sagt es ist so, dann ist es so. So einfach ist das.

Ist Ihnen das klar? Ja Sir. Ist Ihnen das klar? Glasklar.


----------



## D0pefish (8. August 2014)

Dass Datenrekorder, die jahrelang speziell für die Aufklärung eines Flugunglücks oder Anschlags konzipiert wurden, gerade nach Abstürzen mit merkwürdigem Hintergrund, die das Vorhandensein dieser Datenrekorder besonders rechtfertigen, reihenweise ausfallen, ist auch völlg normal geworden. Wie ein Triebwerk nach solchen Bruchlandungen mit Totalschaden aussieht wissen wir ja jetzt anhand der Fotos. Im Prinzip kann man die nochmal revidieren und wieder einbauen. Mit besten Grüßen nach Pensylvania. Komischerweise wissen die USA jetzt mehr wie zu 9/11-Zeiten und freuen sich wahrscheinlich einen Wolf über die aktuelle Situation, die hauptsächlich Russland, der EU und ihren Stiefelleckern schadet.

Ich kann nur von persönlichen Erlebnissen ausgehen, verstehe mich sehr gut mit Russen, Ost- u. Westukrainern und sie verstehen sich gut untereinander. "Alles andere ist mir ziemlich egal." - Nein. Natürlich nicht. Wie auch. Mit Leuten aus USA verstehe ich mich ja auch bestens. Wo ist nur das Problem? Ich raffs einfach nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Löcher von 5-15mm Durchmesser??? Der Maßstab der Fotos ist nicht 1 : 1. Als Größenvergleich kann man sich am Seitenfenster das Cockpits orientieren.
> *List of MH17 airframe parts - A Closer Look On Syria*


*

Habe ich. Und ein Großteil der Löcher hat definitiv nicht die 3,5-6 cm Durchmesser, die ich bei einem Durchschuss mit 30 mm Hochgeschwindigkeitsprojektilen erwarten würde.




			"Platzte" - Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass in und außerhalb eines Flugzeugs in dieser Höhe andere Druckverhältnisse herrschen, warum Piloten ihr Flugzeug bei Schäden an den Druckventilen oder ähnlichem sofort auf eine niedrigere Flughöhe bringen müssen und was passiert, wenn der Druckausgleich explosionsartig geschieht.
Auch Tauchern zerreisst es die Lunge, wenn sie zu schnell auftauchen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Auftauchen aus 15 m Tiefe mit komplett blockierten Atemwegen (sonst passiert nichts, normalerweise entweicht die Luft selbstständig lange vor einem Lungenriss geschweige denn einem "Platzen"): 1,5 bar Überdruck in der Lunge
Boeing 777-200: maximal zulässiger Überdruck = 0,6 bar. In 10.000 m Höhe würden mich mehr als 0,4 bar im Normalbetrieb wundern, schließlich ist sie bis über 13.000 m freigegeben.
Boeing 777-200 (oder beliebiges anderes Objekt) mit Löchern: Innendruck = Außendruck. Man kann durch "reinschießen" in einen Gas gefüllten Hohlraum keinen Überdruck erzeugen 

Allenfalls könnte man eine hoffnungslos überspannte Außenhaut zum reißen bringen - wie wenn man einen Ballon mit der Nadel ansticht. Aber das ist dann (wie man auch Ballons sieht) genau das: Ein Riss. Vielleicht auch mal zwei, eben entlang der größten Spannungslinien. Aber nicht hunderte von Bruchteilen. Die erhält man nur, wenn die einwirkende Kräfte weitaus größer sind, als alles, was die Konstruktion aushalten kann - wie bei einer (Sprengstoff-)Explosion.




			Auch eine Malaysische Zeitung schreibt jetzt von einem vermutlichen Abschuß der MH17 durch eine Su-25.
Zeitung unter Verweis auf Experten: Malaysische Boeing von Kampfjet abgeschossen | Panorama | RIA Novosti

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Hast du den Artikel der malayischen Zeitung gelesen, oder glaubst du nur der staatlichen russischen Presseagentur, dass so etwas geschrieben wurde?
Ich persönlich kann ihn nicht einmal finden, am Mittwoch gab es keinen entsprechenden. Crash Of MH17 | New Straits Times

Aber einen Tag später, d.h. nach der Meldung von RIA, dass die NST etwas veröffentlich hätte (unabhängige Zeitschrift? hmmmm. Auf alle Fälle scheint die russische Staatspresse Insiderkontakte zu haben, so dass sie schon vor Veröffentlichung detailiert informiert ist. Was mich nach Malaysia jetzt irgendwie wundert) erschien dieser Artikel, der passende Aussagen enthält:
MH17: Pockmarks look like from very, very heavy machine gun fire, says first OSCE monitor on-scene | New Straits Times

Aussagen, die aber nicht von der Zeitung selbst stammen, sondern auf folgenden Quellen beruhen:
- der oben verlinkte Ex-Pilot mit seiner fragwürdigen These
- das kanadische Interview, auf das auch alles andere aufbaut
- einen unbekannte AP-Journalisten, dessen Quellen wiederum bei amerikansichen Geheimdienst liegen sollen.

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Die russische Nachrichtenagentur sagt, eine malayische Zeitung soll von einem AP-Mitarbeiter Informationen vom US-Geheimdienst erhalten haben, demzufolge eine Bordkanone und eine Luft-Luft-Rakete zum Absturz geführt hätten.
Das ist nicht nur eine hahnebücherne, bestenfalls extrem manipulationsanfällige, Quellenlage, sondern auch noch die absolute Krönung zur These des Ex-Piloten:

Eine Su-25 (Höchstgeschwindigkeit der Version mit gesteigerter Dienstgipfelhöhe: 950 km/h. Ohne Außenlasten, ohne Steigflug) soll eine Boeing 777-200 (Reisgeschwindigkeit: 905 km/h) in 10.000 m Höhe abgefangen haben, eine Luft-Luft-Rakete (die sie nicht dabei hatte, weil sie ja Maximalgeschwindigkeit erreichen musste) beschossen haben, anschließend dem abstürzenden Flugzeug hinterhergeflogen sein und mit der Bordkanone beschossen haben. Und das aus Winkeln, bei denen die Projektile quer von beiden Seiten durchs Cockpit gingen. D.h. die Su-25 hat die Abstürzende Boeing überholt und anschließend noch zweimal aus zwei Richtungen die Flugbahn gekreuzt, um Salven von der Seite abzugeben.

Tut mir leid, aber da hörts für mich irgendwie auf. Man hätte die Story wenigstens mit einer Su-27 beginnen sollen oder/und sich auf die Luft-Luft-Rakete beschränken sollen.



P.S.:
Die gleiche malayische Zeitung berichtet übrigens, und diesmal nicht unter Berufung auf dubiose nicht nachvollziehbare Geheimdienstleaks, sondern auf offiziellen Persönlichkeiten, dass die Ermittler nur 1,5 h am Tag an die Unglücksstelle gelassen werden. Die ukrainische Regierung soll dagegen sehr kooperativ sein.
MH17: 50 per cent of evidence collection done | New Straits Times

(vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür, warum es diesmal so lange dauert, bis erste Ergebnisse vorliegen. Normalerweise würde man unter solchen Bedingungen 15+h am Tag am Wrack arbeiten - mit den Separatisten dauerts halt 10 mal so lange)*


----------



## loser321 (9. August 2014)

Glaubt mir, falls es einen Beweis für die Beteiligung der Russen oder Separatisten gäbe, dieser der Weltöffentlichkeit schon längst um die Ohren gehauen worden wäre.

Das andere ist, Russland zeigt Radar und Sat Aufnahmen. Von den Amis kommt nichts.

Das muss einen doch stutzig machen.

Mal ein gutes Essay...

http://www.handelsblatt.com/meinung...alation-der-irrweg-des-westens-/10308844.html


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2014)

Man kann ein schnelleres Flugzeug sogar ziemlich einfach mit einem langsameren Flugzeug abschießen. 
Als anschauliche Darstellung nur mal gucken, wie die Engländer die V1 erwischt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Das andere ist, Russland zeigt Radar und Sat Aufnahmen. Von den Amis kommt nichts.
> 
> Das muss einen doch stutzig machen.



Die USA haben keine zivilen Radare oder Satalliten an/über der russisch-ukrainischen Grenzregion und geben nie etwas raus, dass die Fähigkeiten ihrer militärischen Systeme veranschaulichen könnte.

Umgekehrt sind sowohl Russland als auch die USA (als auch jeder andere mit mehr als 20 Minuten Photoshoperfahrung und ein paar Luftbildern zur Hand) in der Lage, Aufnahmen in der Qualität, wie sie die russische Präsentation zeigen (deren Piktograme, Pfeile, etc. eine Nachbearbeitung eindeutig belegen), binnen eines Tages zu erstellen - mit beliebigem Inhalt. Wenn eine Partei keine derartigen Bilder vorlegt, hat das also nichts damit zu tun, dass sie es nicht könnte, sondern dass sie nicht will. Sie könnten es definitiv - vollkommen unabhängig davon, was wirklich passiert ist. Umgekehrt sind vorgelegte Materialien genauso mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn sie zeigen ebenfalls dass, was man zeigen will. Ob das identisch mit den realen Ereignissen ist, ist anhan des Materials nicht zu beurteilen, sondern eine Frage des persönlichen Vertrauens.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann ein schnelleres Flugzeug sogar ziemlich einfach mit einem langsameren Flugzeug abschießen.
> Als anschauliche Darstellung nur mal gucken, wie die Engländer die V1 erwischt haben.


 
Fi-103: 550-650 km/h, Flughöhe um die 1000 m
Tempest: 700 km/h, optimale Flughöhe um die 6000 m Höhe.
P-51: 700 km/h @ 7000 m
Spitfire 14: 720 km/h
Mosquito: 670 km/h @ 8500 m
Meteor: 960 km/h

Jedes einzelne gegen V1s eingesetzte Flugzeug war im Horizintalflug schneller, meist deutlich schneller, und vor allen Dingen konnten sie aus Wartepositionen mit deutlichem Höhenvorteil zuschlagen. Trotzdem wurden die Angriffe afaik durchgängig von hinten geflogen. Oben verteidigte Theorie eines SU-25 Bordkanonenbeschusses des MH17 Cockpits dagegen bedeutet einen Angriff mit absoluter Höchstgeschwindigkeit am Rande der Dienstgipfelhöhe und das auch noch mehrfach von vorne, was heißt, dass das Ziel während des Angriffs nicht nur einfach im ersten Anflug getroffen wurde, sondern nach einer Drehung erneut ein-/überholt worden sein muss. Das ist ohne Höhen- und mit so geringem Geschwindigkeitsvorteil schlichtweg unmöglich. (Wenn die Su-25 ihre Maximalgeschwindigkeit überhaupt in dieser Höhe erreichen kann. Eine Angabe habe ich bislang nicht gefunden, aber die meisten anderen Flugzeuge sind bei 50-70% der maximalen Flughöhe am schnellsten unterwegs und es wäre sehr merkwürdig, wenn ausgerechnet ein Erdkampflugzeug bei maximaler Flughöhe am besten performen sollte. Vermutlich braucht eine Su-25 also nicht nur eine Waffenkonfiguration ohne Raketen und sehr viel Zeit, um 10.000 m Höhe zu erreichen, sondern ist dann dort auch noch deutlich langsamer, als eine 777.)
Man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass der Absturz auf der russischen Seite der Separatistenregion stattfand. Damit wäre es einer ukrainischen Su-25 auch nicht möglich gewesen, vor Ort zu warten um ein kaum zu treffendes Ziel von vorne anzugreifen, ohne selbst zum Ziel der separatistischen Luftabwehr zu werden - es sei denn, sie hätte im russischen Luftraum gewartet. Was wohl nicht ganz unkommentiert geblieben wäre.

Nö, eins ist für mich ziemlich klar:
Keine ukrainische Su-25 hat Löcher in das Cockpit von MH-17 geschossen. Das war schlichtweg unmöglich. Und Schüsse aufs Heck wären zumindest verdammt schwierig geworden. So schwierig, dass das enorme Risiko (100% Entdeckungschance, da dass ganze in russischer Radarreichweite stattfindet und die Su-25 keinerlei Stealth-Optimierungen hat, eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Ziel angeschlagen und mit ukrainischen Munitionsresten an Bord in russischen Luftraum entkommt) für einen Agressor, der z.B. Su-27 (geringerer Radarquerschnitt und die Fähigkeit, dass Ziel in sehr kurzer Zeit anzufliegen und sicher und schnell auszuschalten) zur Verfügung hat, in keinerlei Verhältnis zum möglichen Nutzen steht.
Dazu kommt das Schadensbild, dass nicht zu Kanonenbeschuss passt - erst recht nicht von einem Bodenkampfflugzeug mit panzerbrechender Munition.

Umgekehrt bedeutet dies für mich:
Alle Quellen, die behaupten, dass eine SU-25 auf Nahkampfentfernung herangeflogen ist, sind für mich persönlich überaus fragwürdig. Wer das Unmögliche behauptet, dessen Handeln ist nicht von Fakten, sondern von einer Agenda dominiert.



Möglich wäre allenfalls die Beteiligung einer Su-25 als AA-Raketenträger. Dafür ist die M1 konzipiert, ausgerüstet und vollkommen fähig. Interessanterweise gibt es aber quasi gar keine Quelle (erst recht keine mit eigenen Informationen), die sich auf diese Theorie beschränkt. Damit bleibt die Buk der Hauptfavorit als Absturzursache. Da passt einfach alles: Fähigkeiten, Einsatzschema, Schadensbild, Behauptungen der meisten Beobachter, Verfügbarkeit und selbst -wenn man VTs mag- die erschwerte Nachvollziehbarkeit.


Einzig die Frage, wessen Buk es denn gewesen ist und wer sie denn abgeschossen hat - und warum, steht im Raum:

- Russland hat die meisten, aber allein das in Stellung bringen so nah oder gar jenseits der Grenze wäre ein enormes Risiko gewesen. Und das man ein paar Tage gebraucht hat, ehe eine einheitliche anti-ukrainische Linie stand, spricht gegen konkreteVorbereitungen.
- Russland hat aber auch so viele, dass es nur schwer nachvollziehbar wäre, wenn ein paar davon in die Hände von Separatisten gelangen sollten. Zudem hat Russland sich öffentlich gegen die ukrainischen Luftangriffe ausgesprochen und somit ein Interesse an einer starken separatistischen Luftabwehr. Die Separatisten umgekehrt haben genug Motiviation, die Dinger einzusetzen.
- die Ukraine hat einige Buk, aber nicht unbedingt in der Gegend - und sie hat wenig Grund, dort eine starke Luftabwehr aufzubauen. Bislang stand sie auch nicht im Verdacht, dies zu tun. Die naheliegensten Abschusspositionen süd-östlich der Separatisten-Gebiete sind zudem afaik erst vor kurzer Zeit zurückerobert worden und stehen um so mehr im Fokus der internationalen Aufmerksamkeit. Auch dürfte es hier vor pro russischen Sympathisanten nur so wimmeln, so dass keine Hoffnung auf den verdeckten Einsatz schweren Geräts bestände.
- die Separatisten haben wenige Buk, aber sie haben sie alle vor Ort. Sie haben gute Gründe, sie einzusetzen und sie haben vermutlich mangelnde Kenntnisse darin, wie man sie richtig einsetzt, insbesondere falls mehrere Flugzeuge in der Luft sind.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA haben keine zivilen Radare oder Satalliten an/über der russisch-ukrainischen Grenzregion und geben nie etwas raus, dass die Fähigkeiten ihrer militärischen Systeme veranschaulichen könnte.
> Umgekehrt sind sowohl Russland als auch die USA (als auch jeder andere mit mehr als 20 Minuten Photoshoperfahrung und ein paar Luftbildern zur Hand) in der Lage, Aufnahmen in der Qualität, wie sie die russische Präsentation zeigen (deren Piktograme, Pfeile, etc. eine Nachbearbeitung eindeutig belegen), binnen eines Tages zu erstellen - mit beliebigem Inhalt. Wenn eine Partei keine derartigen Bilder vorlegt, hat das also nichts damit zu tun,* dass sie es nicht könnte, sondern dass sie nicht will.* Sie könnten es definitiv - vollkommen unabhängig davon, was wirklich passiert ist. Umgekehrt sind vorgelegte Materialien genauso mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn sie zeigen ebenfalls dass, was man zeigen will. Ob das identisch mit den realen Ereignissen ist, ist anhan des Materials nicht zu beurteilen, sondern *eine Frage des persönlichen Vertrauens*.



Die USA hielten Russlands Beweise sogar für so echt und eindeutig, dass sie Russland in der Sache mit der MH17 sofort entlastet haben. 
US-Geheimdienst zu Flug MH17: Kein Beleg für Beteiligung Russlands an Abschuss - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Die Reaktion der USA auf Russlands Pressekonferenz war Schadensbegrenzung. Diese Pressekonferenz genügte, dass die USA danach zugab, dass es auch Kiewer Truppen gewesen sein könnten, die die MH17 abgeschossen haben. Sie wussten, dass es *unbeabsichtigt* geschah!* Wieso? Woher?*
Da die USA einen (militärischen) Satelliten, der auf Ortung von Raketenstarts spezialisiert ist, zur richtigen Zeit genau über dem Abschußgebiet der Ukraine hatten (Zufall?), wissen sie *genau*, wer die MH17 zum Absturz gebracht hat.

Es spricht auch nicht gerade von *Vertrauenswürdigkeit*, dass Kiew die Fluglotsengespräche, die Kiew ja eigentlich entlasten müssten, geheim hält und nicht veröffentlicht!
Die von Kiew veröffentlichten Beweise wurden als Fakes enttarnt. Warum muss Kiew Beweise faken, um die Seperatisten oder/und Russland zu belasten?
Kiew bestritt auch, dass sie an diesem Tag Kampfjets in der Luft hatten.
Warum dürfte die MH17 über der Ukraine nicht auf der normalen Flugroutenhöhe fliegen, sondern musste mit 10 000 m Flughöhe fliegen?
Warum flog die MH17 nicht ihre normale Flugroute?
Wieso musste Kiew seine militärische Strafoperation trotz vereinbarter Waffenruhe ins Absturzgebiet verlegen, wodurch keine Untersuchung der Wrackteile bisher möglich war?
*Welchen Einfluß haben derzeit 2000 Militärberater (der USA  und privater Militärunternehmen) in der Ukraine auf Kiews Handeln?*
Der Ukraine-Konflikt in Zahlen | Infografiken | RIA Novosti





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig die Frage, wessen Buk es denn gewesen ist und wer sie denn abgeschossen hat - und warum, steht im Raum:
> 
> - Russland hat die meisten, aber allein das in Stellung bringen so nah oder gar jenseits der Grenze wäre ein enormes Risiko gewesen. Und das man ein paar Tage gebraucht hat, ehe eine einheitliche anti-ukrainische Linie stand, spricht gegen konkreteVorbereitungen.
> - Russland hat aber auch so viele, dass es nur schwer nachvollziehbar wäre, wenn ein paar davon in die Hände von Separatisten gelangen sollten. Zudem hat Russland sich öffentlich gegen die ukrainischen Luftangriffe ausgesprochen und somit ein Interesse an einer starken separatistischen Luftabwehr. Die Separatisten umgekehrt haben genug Motiviation, die Dinger einzusetzen.
> ...


Woher hast du deine Informationen?

Anhand der mir bekannten Fakten hatte Kiew im Gebiet Donezk zur Zeit des Abschusses *27* Buk-Systeme im Einsatz, obwohl die Seperatisten über keine Luftwaffe verfügen!
*Malaysian Airlines plane crash: Russian military unveil data on MH17 incident over Ukraine (FULL) - YouTube*

"...Sowohl das ukrainische als auch das russische Militär besitzt Buk-Lenkwaffensysteme.[25] Die Separatisten hatten am 29. Juni gemeldet, sie hätten eine ukrainische Buk-Einheit übernommen.[71] Diese Meldung wurde auch von der russischen Nachrichtenagentur Interfax verbreitet, jedoch von ukrainischen Behörden dementiert.[25]  Später sagte der ukrainische Geheimdienstchef Witali Najda, man sei  nicht beunruhigt gewesen wegen dieser Berichte, weil die ukrainische  Armee bereits im März die Buk-Systeme in der Region unbrauchbar gemacht  habe; die Gefechtsköpfe seien entfernt worden.[72] Je ein Experte der NATO und des International Institute for Strategic Studies  stellten in Frage, ob die Rebellen solche komplexen  Boden-Luft-Abwehrraketensysteme schon nach kurzer Zeit bzw. ohne  Unterstützung Dritter bedienen könnten....."
*Malaysia-Airlines-Flug 17*




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du den Artikel der malayischen Zeitung gelesen, oder glaubst du nur  der staatlichen russischen Presseagentur, dass so etwas geschrieben  wurde?
> Ich persönlich kann ihn nicht einmal finden, am Mittwoch gab es keinen entsprechenden. Crash Of MH17 | New Straits Times
> 
> Aber einen Tag später, d.h. nach der Meldung von RIA, dass die NST etwas veröffentlich hätte  (unabhängige Zeitschrift? hmmmm. Auf alle Fälle scheint die russische  Staatspresse Insiderkontakte zu haben, so dass sie schon vor  Veröffentlichung detailiert informiert ist. Was mich nach Malaysia jetzt  irgendwie wundert) erschien dieser Artikel, der passende Aussagen  enthält:
> ...


Wieviel Mühe du dir machst  
Hinterfragst du so auch unsere westlichen Medien?

Ich hinterfrage beide Seiten.



Tagesschau.de veröffentlichte einen interessanten Artikel:
*Fragen und Antworten zum Absturz: Was geschah mit Flug MH17? | tagesschau.de*

"...Der republikanische US-Senator John McCain hatte hingegen behauptet, die  ukrainische Armee sei technisch nicht in der Lage, eine  Passagiermaschine in rund 10.000 Metern Höhe abzuschießen........Die Rebellen beschuldigen ihrerseits die Regierung in Kiew, die Boeing  abgeschossen zu haben. Sie beriefen sich auf angebliche  Augenzeugenberichte, denen zufolge ein Kampfjet der ukrainischen  Luftwaffe die Boeing 777 angegriffen habe.* Diese sei anschließend in  zwei Teile zerbrochen und der Kampfjet abgeschossen worden*. Über das  Wrack eines eventuell abgeschossenen Kampfjets liegen bislang aber keine  Berichte vor...."
*Dies würde den Einsatz der Su-25 erklären.*
Da eine Boing 777 keinen Kampfjet abschießen kann....wäre das wirklich sehr, sehr peinlich und erklärt natürlich das Geheimhalten der Fluglotsendaten.
Wenn die ukrainische Armee, die ca. 60 Buk-Systeme besitzt und dafür auch ausgebildetes Personal haben müsste, nicht in der Lage sei, eine Passagiermaschine in rund 10 000 Metern Höhe abzuschießen,  ist auch davon auszugehen, dass die Seperatisten kein Flugzeug in 10 000 Metern Höhe abschießen können!


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. August 2014)

Warum sollte eigentlich ein Jagdbomber zur Flugzeugbekänpfung eingesetzt werden? Hätten ja auch ne Su-27 oder Mig-29 nehmen können. Ausserdem reicht bei allen 3 Flugzeugen ne 5 sec Feuersalve aus 1-3 km um den Rumpf von oben bis unten zu durchlöchern, da ist die Frage meiner Meinung nach nicht wie, sondern ob. 
Ausserdem besitzen die USA und Russland genung Flugzeuge vom selben Modell, dazu glaube ich nicht, dass mir ein Seperatist aus 10km sagen kann was für ein Flugzeug wo fliegt und vom wem das auch noch ist.
Wie sind die eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, dass es ein BUK-System war?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. August 2014)

Eine aktueller Artikel, der mal so ein bissel die neue Vaterlandsideologisierung der russischen Putininisten am Beispiel der "Jugendarbeit" zeigt..
Camp Seligersee : Camp Seligersee

Die Bilder, Instrumentalisierungen erinnern an die DDR und der Jugend im 3. Reich.. Traurig 



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Die reinste Propaganda.



Ahja...


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. August 2014)

Die reinste Propaganda.


----------



## Ramons01 (11. August 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Eine aktueller Artikel, der mal so ein bissel die neue Vaterlandsideologisierung der russischen Putininisten am Beispiel der "Jugendarbeit" zeigt..
> Camp Seligersee : Camp Seligersee
> 
> Die Bilder, Instrumentalisierungen erinnern an die DDR und der Jugend im 3. Reich.. Traurig
> ...



Immerhin sind es Studenten die da Waffen Auseinandernehmen lernen, bei den Amis kauft man den 3 Jährigen Mädchen schon pinke Gewehre. 

Die Frage ist auch, ob das von einer offizielen Stelle ausgeht oder einfach nur irgend ein Organisator dahintersteckt. Nur weil da ein Putin Zitat hängt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ein Staatliches Camp ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die USA hielten Russlands Beweise sogar für so echt und eindeutig, dass sie Russland in der Sache mit der MH17 sofort entlastet haben.
> US-Geheimdienst zu Flug MH17: Kein Beleg für Beteiligung Russlands an Abschuss - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Falscher Link? Da steht rein gar nichts über die Meinung der USA zu dem von Russland vorgelegten Material. Im gesamten Artikel geht es nur darum, dass das US-eigene Material wohl für einen Abschuss von Separatistenterritorium spricht.



> Da die USA einen (militärischen) Satelliten, der auf Ortung von Raketenstarts spezialisiert ist, zur richtigen Zeit genau über dem Abschußgebiet der Ukraine hatten (Zufall?),



Kein Zufall. Das US-Frühwarnsystem zur Erfassung von Starts möglicher Nuklearangriffe hat zwangsweise globale Reichweite, man kann die Satelliten schlecht Kreise um unverdächtige Gegenden fliegen lassen. Allerdings sind diese Satelliten, soweit dies bekannt ist, auf die schnellstmögliche Erkennung anhand der plötzlich auftauchende Wärmequelle ausgelegt. D.h. sie sind nicht dafür gedacht/in der Lage irgend ein Objekt zu erfassen/abzulichten, dass nicht wenigstens ein paar 100 °C heiß ist. Somit können sie nicht erkennen, wer da womit geschossen hat. Die bildgebenden Spionagesatelliten haben dagegen eine geringere Dichte - wie dicht weiß niemand und die Umlaufbahnen sind variabel, aber es dürften wohl ettliche Stunden zwischen zwei Überflügen vergehen, selbst in wichtigen Regionen.



> wissen sie *genau*, wer die MH17 zum Absturz gebracht hat.



Vermutlich. Aber nicht allein aus Satellitendaten (und selbst die würden sie, bei oben genannten extrem wichtigen Systemen nicht 1:1 rausgeben), sondern durch ihre Kontakte am Boden. Die werden sie aber nicht in Gefahr bringen, denn dem US-Militär und der US-Aufklärung ist es schnurzpiepegal, ob die Welt irgendwas erfährt. Für die ist viel wichtiger, dass sie auch morgen noch aus erster Hand informiert werden.



> Es spricht auch nicht gerade von *Vertrauenswürdigkeit*, dass Kiew die Fluglotsengespräche, die Kiew ja eigentlich entlasten müssten, geheim hält und nicht veröffentlicht!
> Die von Kiew veröffentlichten Beweise wurden als Fakes enttarnt.
> ...
> Warum dürfte die MH17 über der Ukraine nicht auf der normalen Flugroutenhöhe fliegen, sondern musste mit 10 000 m Flughöhe fliegen?



Hast du ein paar Links zum nachlesen?




> Woher hast du deine Informationen?



Genauer? Primär habe ich im zitierten Bereich Schlussfolgerungen gepostet - und zwar nicht abschließend gesicherte, wie unschwer an der Gegenüberstellung von vier verschiedenen Optionen als Antwort auf eine ausdrücklich ungeklärte Frage zu erkennen war.

Falls dir vor allen Dingen um die ukrainischen Buks geht: Jede einfache Karte der Kontrollsituation in der Ukraine reicht aus. Die Abschussstelle liegt mehrere Dutzend km von der Frontlinie entfernt und die Buk ist für Platzierung in zweiter oder dritter Reihe gedacht. Zwar hätten einige Ausführungen genug Reichweite, um auch aus dieser Entfernung einen Treffer zu landen, aber nicht einmal die Russen haben einen kilometerlangen Raketenanflug beobachtet.
=> Was auch immer geschossen hat befand sich höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem Gebiet der Separatisten.



> " Später sagte der ukrainische Geheimdienstchef Witali Najda, man sei  nicht beunruhigt gewesen wegen dieser Berichte, weil die ukrainische  Armee bereits im März die Buk-Systeme in der Region unbrauchbar gemacht  habe; die Gefechtsköpfe seien entfernt worden.[72] J
> 
> Edit: Original-Quelle:
> USA sehen Verbindung Russlands zum Abschuss von MH17 - WSJ.de



Interessante Aussage. Blöd nur, dass sie von jemandem kommt, der im gleichen Zug behauptet, Belege für einen russischen Buk-Einsatz von Separatisten-Gebiet aus zu haben. Entweder man glaubt alles oder man glaubt nicht - oder man steht schon wieder da und glaubt nur, was man gerade glauben will 

(m2cents: Ich glaube weder, dass der ukrainische Geheimdienst einen Überblick über das russiche Militär hat - noch glaube ich, dass man vorsorglich Gefechtsköpfe entfernt, aber das komplette (teure!) Waffensystem und die Raketen zurückgelassen haben soll. Das wäre einfach nur bescheuert gewesen)




> Wieviel Mühe du dir machst
> Hinterfragst du so auch unsere westlichen Medien?



Klar. Aber leider liefern die ja so verdammt wenig Informationen aus der Region. Wie schon mehrfach kritisiert berichten die meisten Medien hier nur darüber, was irgend ein Politiker gesagt hat. Und Politiker reden viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, haben selbst nach sehr langen Tagen oft keine Ahnung - und machen fast durch die Bank gar keine klaren Faktenaussagen, sondern stellen lieber Forderungen.
Das irgend ein SPDler fordert, Putin solle keine Separatisten unterstützen, glaube ich unseren Medien aufs Wort. Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde: Ob irgend jemand konkrete Hinweise dafür hat, dass Putin die Separatisten mit Waffen unterstützt. Aber diese Behauptung hört man allenfalls aus dem Mund ukrainischer Politiker und die sind leicht parteiisch in der Angelegenheit und stark im Reden schwingen.



Wunderbares Beispiels hast du ja gerade selbst gepostet:



> "...Der republikanische US-Senator John McCain hatte hingegen behauptet, die  ukrainische Armee sei technisch nicht in der Lage, eine  Passagiermaschine in rund 10.000 Metern Höhe abzuschießen........Die Rebellen beschuldigen ihrerseits die Regierung in Kiew, die Boeing  abgeschossen zu haben.



McCain, der null Ahnung von den Separatisten und allenfalls Vorurteile über sowjetische Kampftechnik zu haben scheint (10 km Höhe sind für ne Buk jedenfalls kein Problem - und seine Pauschalaussage degradiert auch noch diverse raketenbestückte Jäger zu Bodenfahrzeugen), behauptet das eine, irgendwelche Separatisten, die ständig die Regierung beschuldigen, beschuldigen auch diesmal die Regierung.


Interessant wäre, was die für Fakten vorliegen haben, um ihre Behauptungen zu machen.





maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Warum sollte eigentlich ein Jagdbomber zur Flugzeugbekänpfung eingesetzt werden? Hätten ja auch ne Su-27 oder Mig-29 nehmen können. Ausserdem reicht bei allen 3 Flugzeugen ne 5 sec Feuersalve aus 1-3 km um den Rumpf von oben bis unten zu durchlöchern, da ist die Frage meiner Meinung nach nicht wie, sondern ob.



Die SU-25 ist für anti-Luft-Einsätze ausgerüstet und im Gegensatz zu Su-27 und Mig-29 operiert sie regelmäßig in der Gegend. Das Problem ist halt nur, dass sie nicht die nötige Flugperformance hat, um ohne viiiiiiiieeeeel Anlauf auf 1-3 km ranzukommen (und selbst dann würde sie nicht auf die Stellen schießen können, in denen manch VTler Einschusslöcher zu sehen glaubt). Sie könnten allenfalls als Raketenträger eingesetzt werden - aber das bringt die Diskussion dann auch keinen Schritt weiter, denn Quellen für Anti-Luft-Raketen mit größerer Reichweite gibts auch genug andere. 



> Wie sind die eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, dass es ein BUK-System war?



Die 777 wurde über Separatisten-Gebiet getroffen und die einzige Waffe dort, die sie hätte treffen können, ist die Buk. 




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind es Studenten die da Waffen Auseinandernehmen lernen, bei den Amis kauft man den 3 Jährigen Mädchen schon pinke Gewehre.



Ich weiß nicht, ob die russischen Waffengesetze schärfer sind - aber ich wäre auf alle Fälle überrascht, wenn sie in größeren Landesteilen durchgesetzt werden würden.



> Die Frage ist auch, ob das von einer offizielen Stelle ausgeht oder einfach nur irgend ein Organisator dahintersteckt. Nur weil da ein Putin Zitat hängt heißt es noch lange nicht das es ein Staatliches Camp ist.


 
Der Übergang dürfte fließend sein. Es mag Zweifel daran geben, ob Putin die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hinter sich hat, aber klein ist die Zahl der Aktiven in seiner Partei definitiv nicht. Und es gibt genug nahestende Oligarchen, die etwaige Finanzierungsprobleme lösen könnten. Umgekehrt wage ich zu bezeifeln, dass Putin persönlich die nötige Zeit hat, sich mit so etwas zu beschäftigen. Da werden mehrere Ebenen dazwischen liegen.


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bMyfX6yXmM


----------



## Caduzzz (13. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bMyfX6yXmM



Was willst du uns damit sagen? Dass du ein Paradebeispiel an verschwörungsthreotischer Propaganda gefunden hast? Mal die Liste der empfohlenen Kanäle von demjenigen angeguckt ? Ivo Sasek...*Kopfschüttel*

btt: Bin gespannt wie es mit dem Hilfskonvoi bzw. der Verteilung der Güter weiter geht....


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bMyfX6yXmM


 Oh mein Gott....DER HEILAND macht das...etc...


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Dass du ein Paradebeispiel an verschwörungsthreotischer Propaganda


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bMyfX6yXmM

http://globale-evolution.net/images/media/316.pdf

Propaganda???


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

Dir ist bewusst dass sich die Ansichten Zbigniew Brzezińskis über die Jahre auch mal verändert haben?
Das buch zur Supermacht in den 90ern ist inzwischen von ihm selbst überholt.


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst dass sich die Ansichten Zbigniew Brzezińskis über die Jahre auch mal verändert haben?
> Das buch zur Supermacht in den 90ern ist inzwischen von ihm selbst überholt.



Da hast du Recht, es ist der USA in den 90er nicht gelungen, Russland in ein zweites Jugoslawien zu verwandeln, Jelzin hat Putin ein von Westen kontrolliertes und destabilisiertes Land überlassen. 

Das Militär Russlands war Anfang des Jahres 2000 wegen Koruption zu gar nichts fähig. Putin änderte alles in dem er gewissen Westlichen Mächten die Kontrolle von Gas und Erdöl entriss.

Eurasien ist auch heute noch das Schachbrett, auf dem sich der Kampf um die Globale Vorherrschaft abspielen wird


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

Die Sowjetunion hat schon alles selbst gemacht indem sie die Völker "einsperrte".
Die Ukrainer waren auch mal "Sowjetbürger".
Und der Sowjetunion hat es nicht so gekümmert dass der Atomreaktor in der Ukraine hoch gegangen ist.


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion hat schon alles selbst gemacht indem sie die Völker "einsperrte".
> Die Ukrainer waren auch mal "Sowjetbürger".
> Und der Sowjetunion hat es nicht so gekümmert dass der Atomreaktor in der Ukraine hoch gegangen ist.



Du laberst ********,

nicht so gekümmert, was soll das heissen. Die Bevölkerung wurde sofort evakuiert und in ein anderes Wohngebiet umgesiedelt mit Nahrung und Medizien versorgt.

Die Aufräumarbeiten verliefen nicht reibungslos, du denkst der Westen ist besser,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHuy9UwhW4

hier, bitte schön


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Du laberst ********,
> 
> nicht so gekümmert, was soll das heissen. Die Bevölkerung wurde sofort evakuiert und in ein anderes Wohngebiet umgesiedelt mit Nahrung und Medizien versorgt.


 
die Informationspolitik war alles andere als gut -- es gab die "übliche" Nachrichtensperre der Sowjets.
Die Leute die nach dem Gau rein mussten wurden eher unzureichend ausgestattet.

Und kommt nicht mit dem Vergleich zu Japan. Hier handelt es sich um ein privates Unternehmen und nicht um den Staat. Dass private Unternehmen eine Menge verschleiern und alles unter den Teppich kehren was geht ist ja nichts neues. Kritisieren kannst du dass der Betreiber einen großen Druck auf die japanische Regierung ausgeübt hat.
1986 war es aber ein Regime dass anfangs alles abgeblockt hat und noch nicht mal zugegeben hat dass es einen Atomunfall gab. Das ist viel fahrlässiger.

Aber das hat jetzt nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun.


----------



## IluBabe (13. August 2014)

Das ist aber schon OT.



Spoiler






> die Informationspolitik war alles andere als gut -- es gab die "übliche" Nachrichtensperre der Sowjets.


Genau und Japan als umgepoltes westliches Land hat bei Fukushima auch ne Astreine Info Politik betrieben? Oder USA, Sellafield war ja auch ne Berauschend gute Infopolitik in Großbritanien. Ach und USA war da nicht auch was - Harrisburg humm. ISt da auch nciht so doll gelaufen mit der Infopolitik. Alles die selbe Knette mit Bum Bum.



> Die Leute die nach dem Gau rein mussten wurden eher unzureichend ausgestattet.


Fukushima nicht anders, die Ersthelfer sind auch "verbrannt". Es gibt sogar Freiwilligen Verbänder alter Menschen die da mithelfen, weil sie ihr Leben, was schon genutzt ist leiber dafür geben als ein "Junges" zu Opfern. - Nuklearkatastrophen waren noch nie professionell beherrschbar.

Tepoc ist nicht "privat" im Sinn von "privat". Genauso wie RWE nicht "privat" ist sonder teilstaatlich. Reit nicht auf privat rum.


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2014)

.....Tschernobyl war super, endlich gabs bei uns in der DDR überall Tomaten, Gurken und Paprika zu kaufen!
Und was gabs im Westen? --> Jodtabletten!!!! *ihhhh*


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist viel fahrlässiger.
> Aber das hat jetzt nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun.



Was ist "fahrlässiger"

ein privates Unternahmen belog den Staat und die ganze Welt, und wird nicht mal zur Verantwortung gezogen, nein, es übte sogar Druck auf seine Regierung aus, stopfte ihr auf gut Deutsch gesagt das Maul.

Das heisst doch das die Unternehmen viel Mächtiger sind als die Regierung?

Sowas können wir auch im Westen beobachten, wie Mächtige Konzerne z.b Präsidenten den Wahlkampf finanzieren und später einfluss auf desen Politischenmacht ausüben.

Ich will auf keinen Fall die Sowjetregierung schön reden, aber was gerafe in der Ukraine passiert, das ist eine richtige Russland hetze und ich finde es richtig traurig da Russland in den letzten Jahren so sehr bemüht war Europa näher zu kommen, vor allem Deutschland, jetzt heisst es, der Russe steht wieder vor der Tür, als die Boing abgeschossen wurde schossen auch sofort die Medien auf Russland, in Niederlanden gab es schon drohungen gegen Russen, und jetzt fragen sich manche Leute, warum ist es jetzt so still wegen der Flugschreiber, was ist mit den Amerikanischen Satelitenbilder, wo ist der Spanische Fluglotze,
die Mainstream Medien schweigen.

Wist ihr noch, Irak, Massenvernichtungswaffen, jeden Tag hörrte man es in den Nachrichten, den Zeitungen,

Irak wurde den Erdboden gleich gemacht, gleich am anfang der Invasion sicherte man die Ölfelder.

Später sagte man ganz einfach, es gibt keine Massenvernichtungswaffen in Irak, was tat die Westliche Welt-nichts.

RUSSLAND ist aber nicht Irak sonder eine ATOMMACHT, das einzigste Land auf der Welt das es mit den USA aufnehmen kann.

Was würde woll geschehen wenn sich Russland Europa anschließen würde, 

Amerika wäre Wirtschaftlich sofort den Untergang geweiht.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Wist ihr noch, Irak, Massenvernichtungswaffen, jeden Tag hörrte man es in den Nachrichten, den Zeitungen,
> Irak wurde den Erdboden gleich gemacht, gleich am anfang der Invasion sicherte man die Ölfelder.
> Später sagte man ganz einfach, es gibt keine Massenvernichtungswaffen in Irak, was tat die Westliche Welt-nichts.
> RUSSLAND ist aber nicht Irak sonder eine ATOMMACHT, das einzigste Land auf der Welt das es mit den USA aufnehmen kann.
> ...


 
Die Irakis haben teilweise die Ölquellen angezündet, außerdem war und ist das Öl aus dieser Region eben wichtig. 

Russland soll es militärisch mit den USA aufnehmen können? Niemals. Solange halt ohne Atomwaffen gekämpft wird.


----------



## pascha953 (13. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Irakis haben teilweise die Ölquellen angezündet, außerdem war und ist das Öl aus dieser Region eben wichtig.
> 
> Russland soll es militärisch mit den USA aufnehmen können? Niemals. Solange halt ohne Atomwaffen gekämpft wird.



Niemals sagst du, 

na los, Erkläre mal.


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2014)

Die Diskussion ist völligst Banane, weil keiner der Beteiligten einen Krieg will.
Den USA ist der Konflikt relativ Wurscht, die haben gerade ganz andere Probleme.
Jetzt geht es nur noch darum wie man den Konflikt beendet, und die EU + Russland ihr Gesicht wahren können.
Weil so wie momentan kann es nicht weitergehen....bei einem Einmarsch Russlands würden sich sowieso einige wundern --> ich wette drauf, dass die russichen Truppen an der Grenze ihre "Blauhelme" schon dabei haben. xD
Die sollen einfach im geheimen verhandeln und gut ists.....Russland darf die Krim behalten (da reiben sich zwar die Chinesen die Hände, aber was solls) + Ostukraine wird ein Freistaat unter ukrainischer Flagge.
Danach gibts nochmal Neuwahlen, wo wirklich ALLLE Ukrainer wählen dürfen, und dann kann man weiter sehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (13. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Irakis haben teilweise die Ölquellen angezündet, außerdem war und ist das Öl aus dieser Region eben wichtig.
> 
> Russland soll es militärisch mit den USA aufnehmen können? Niemals. Solange halt ohne Atomwaffen gekämpft wird.




"Eine recht originelle Demonstration" | Telepolis


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Niemals sagst du,
> 
> na los, Erkläre mal.



Du hast behauptet, "Russland sei das einzigste Land", dass den USA ebenwürtig wären, nicht ich. Du hättest deine Behauptung demnach mit Argumenten stützen müssen, nicht ich.

@putin
Und dem willst du Glauben schenken? Ein Professor einer Uni vom Institut für USA und Kanada? 
Ich kann mich auch als stellvetretender Mannschaftskapitän der örtlichen Schwarzer-Peter-Spieler hinzustellen, und schlau daherreden. 
Würdest du mir auch glauben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2014)




----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


>



Das ist Spam.

Die Regeln kennst du ? 


			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden. Dies umfasst auch Konkurrenz-Produkte/-Marken/… in spezifischen (Sammel-)Threads, z. B. AMD-Thema in Intel-Sammelthread, Call-of-Duty-Thema in Battlefield-Sammelthread, Kaufberatung statt Problemlösung ("Offtopic-Spam").
> den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation).
> ...



Falls nein, sind Posts nur mit einem Smiley nicht erlaubt .

Putin und Lawrow und Miedwiediew sind ein unschlagbares Trio. Die Situation mit dem Konvoi haben sie super ausgenutzt. 

Denn:

Falls die Ukraine die Russen nicht reinlässt -> Bevölkerung in Donezk und Umgebung verärgert -> mehr Gegner der Regierung -> mehr prorussische Bevölkerung

Falls die Ukraine die Russen reinlässt -> Bevölkerung  Putin -> prorussich

Die 3 Möglichkeit

Russen kommen rein - "Angriff der ukra. Armee aufs Konvoi -> ein Grund für den Krieg

Egal was passiert Putin hat gewonnen.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Putin und Lawrow und Miedwiediew sind ein unschlagbares Trio. Die Situation mit dem Konvoi haben sie super ausgenutzt.
> 
> Denn:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast die 4. Möglichkeit vergessen, diese wird scheinbar von Kiew bevorzugt: Der Konvoi ist voller feindlicher Russischer Soldaten die dann in der Ukraine einmarschieren können ohne das es jemand merkt. Darum werden sie den Konvoi aufhalten und alles auf eigene Laster umladen.

Der Beweis für diese Theorie kam gestern in diesen ZDF-Heute-Nachrichten.
_Es wird der Konvoi gezeigt und irgendwann sagt man das Kiew bedenken hat und blendet ein "Super Geheimes Video das heimlich aufgenommen wurde" ein wo man sehr viel Russische Soldaten sieht die vor dem geparkten Konvoi stehen. Dabei erwähnt man nur beiläufig das diese Soldaten beim Verladen helfen und vielleicht doch heimlich mitfahren könnten..._

Das ist so ein lächerlicher Journalismus, ich würde sowas auslachen wenn die Lage nicht so Ernst wäre. 
Wer soll bitte in kürzester Zeit so viele LKWs beladen? Das Rote Kreuz?
Ich finde es traurig das es sowas voller Ernst in den Nachrichten läuft und dazu noch im Staatlichen Fernsehen (ZDF). Am liebsten würde ich sagen bei uns in Österreich ist es besser, aber da müsste ich auch lügen damit es stimmt.


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

> as ist so ein lächerlicher Journalismus, ich würde sowas auslachen wenn die Lage nicht so Ernst wäre.
> Wer soll bitte in kürzester Zeit so viele LKWs beladen? Das Rote Kreuz?
> Ich finde es traurig das es sowas voller Ernst in den Nachrichten läuft und dazu noch im Staatlichen Fernsehen (ZDF). Am liebsten würde ich sagen bei uns in Österreich ist es besser, aber da müsste ich auch lügen damit es stimmt.


Naja was wirklich eher nen komischen Beigeschmack hat, ist das weiße anmalen der LKWs. Klar ist das bewußt gewählte Symbolik. Und woher sollen die Russen auch gleich mal nen Zug weißer LKWs bekommen, das steth wohl in keinem Land mal rum und wartet darauf, dass eine Lieferung an Hilfsgütern irgendwohin transportiert werden soll im Fall der Fälle. Das sich auf dieser Kleinigkeit ausgetobt wird fand ich schon beachtenswert. Andererseits, wäre diese Fahrzeuge nicht umgepinselt worden, hätte man wohl gleich mit der Kreigsretorik den Konvoi verdammt, so wirds halt unterschwellig über Nebensätze in Andeutung gepackt, weil man offensichtlich dann doch weiße LKWs nicht so abtarnen kann wie Carmouflage lackierte KFzs.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. August 2014)

Es hat schon seinen Sinn das es weiße LKWs sind.

In einem Kriegsgebiet sollten Hilfstransporte nicht unbedingt die selbe Farbe haben wie die Fahrzeuge der Konfliktparteien. Die ganzen UN-Autos sind auch alle weiß angestrichen, das ist eben eine Signalfarbe wenn man so will.

Mir geht es aber vor allem ums Prinzip. Welches andere Land würde so etwas auf die schnelle machen? Kein Land der EU und auch nicht die Amis und während der Westen wieder darüber spekuliert was Russland im Schilde führt (weil helfen tut man nie umsonst auch wenn es ethnische Russen sind die in Not leiden), liefert die EU Waffen in ein Kriesengebiet um zu helfen da Hilfsgüter alleine ja nicht reichen.

Russland liefert Hilfsgüter = Hilft Menschen in Not = böse Absichten
EU liefert Waffen = Rüstet Leute aus die andere beschützen sollen = gut

Verkehrte Welt in der wir leben...


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

Die Frage muss trotzdem erlaubt sein, warum Russland sich NICHT mit dem Roten Kreuz abspricht.
Das mit dem Transport russische Soldaten in die Ukraine "eingeschleust" werden ist völliger Blödsinn, aber mal ehrlich, was hat Russland denn erwartet wie die Ukrainische Regierung reagiert.
Russland: "So wir kommen mit haufenweise LKWs in euer Land gefahren, und ihr könnt uns ruhig vertrauen --> da sind NUR Hilfsgüter drin."
Ukraine: "Das ist aber nett, wenn das so ist brauchen wir die LKWs ja gar nicht kontrollieren." 
Wer versichert denn den Ukrainern das unter 2 tonnen Zucker, nicht auch Waffen für die Seperatisten durchgeschmuggelt werden?
Ich halte es für völlig legitim, dass in der momentanen Situation der Transport nicht einfach so reingelassen wird.


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

> Die Frage muss trotzdem erlaubt sein, warum Russland sich NICHT mit dem Roten Kreuz abspricht.


aha - ne. Bei nem Privatverein soll sich ein Land als erstmal erkundingen ob es den Hilfsgüter in ein anderes brigen darf. - Was nen Knettfug. Dem Europäer ist das Rote Kreuz nen Begriff, nicht zuletzt weil diese Privatorganisation sich so tief in den staatlichen Betrieb richtung Krankenpflege und Rettungsdienst eingegraben hat, dass beides quasi nicht mehr auseinader trennbar ist. Aber im Rest der Welt ist das mal uniteressant. Da ist Rotes Kreuz auch nur ein weiteres Ärzte ohne Grenzen oder der Verein zur Förderung der Singvögel.



> Wer versichert denn den Ukrainern das unter 2 tonnen Zucker, nicht auch Waffen für die Seperatisten durchgeschmuggelt werden?


Sicher müssen sie die LKWs kontrolliern, ist ja ihr gutes Recht so als souveräner Staat. Aber mal im Ernst, man hat ne X-hundert Kilometer lange gemeinsame Grenze, aber die Waffen für die Seperatisten werden sicherlich mit als Hilfsgüterleistung getarnten LKWs eingeschmuggelt. Das macht ja so voll Sinn. - In der "guten" Presse werden schon ein paar Kisten AK47 unter dem Zucker gefunden werden. Geht ja gar nicht anders, so ein Konvoi rein als Wohltat geht mal gar nicht.

Aber ich würde natürlich gern sehen wie ein paar Waffne unter den Gütern auftauchen, dann können sich beide Seiten die Schuld zuschieben. Jeder normaldenkende würde sich fragen was hätte Russland davon es so offensichtlich zu verbocken und würde es als untergeschobene Aktion der Ukraine bezeichnen und dieser Wiederum würde die Aussage tätigen, wir habens ja gleich gesagt. Hach das klingt aber auhc schon wieder zu schön nach Verschwörung. Und während die Welt ne Woche so einen unspektakulären Hilfstransport abfeiert, redet immer noch niemand über Ergebnisse zu MH 17, weil Aufklärung ist uninteressant, es steht ja schon fest was und wie es passiert ist. Um genau zu sein war die Sachlage ja schon wenige Stunden nach dem Absturz klar. Konnt ja noch nicht mal ein Unglück oder Katastrohe gewesen sein, da haben sich schon mysteriöse BUK Systeme in Rebellen Hand befunden und waren die Übeltäter.


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

Du willst jetzt aber nicht den *weltweiten* Status des roten Kreuzes anzweifeln, oder?
Rotes Kreuz international - DRK

Wo wäre denn für Russland das Problem, die Hilfsgüter unter der Flagge des roten Kreuzes zu verteilen? Ich seh keins.


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht den *weltweiten* Status des roten Kreuzes anzweifeln, oder?
> Rotes Kreuz international*- DRK


Ich war selber lang genug beim JRK und DRK sowie Katastrophenschutz. In der Basis ist das nen Top Verein. Sobald es die Ebenen hoch geht, ist es ein weltweit agierender Wirtschaftskonzern der unterschiedliche Leistungen an Staaten verkauft und damit seine "selbstlose" Tätigkeit gegenfinanziert. Und weil das mit der Gegenfinanzierung nicht so gut klappt, wird der Staat geschröpft und es gibt genug Leute die da Blutegel gleich sich nen schickes Gehalt von Leisten - gekrönt mit netten Bilderchen wo Hände geschüttelt und Orden verliehen werden.



> Wo wäre denn für Russland das Problem, die Hilfsgüter unter der Flagge des roten Kreuzes zu verteilen? Ich seh keins.


Wieso sollten sie das? Was du da verzettelst ist ausgemachter Dünnpfiff. Ein Staat braucht nicht irgendwo anzufragen ob er etwas tun darf oder nicht. Kleine Ergänzung - wie andere Staaten auf das tun eines Staats reagieren ist wohl dann die Frage und da bieten sich ne Menge Optionen, das nennt sich Diplomatie, aber diese wurde ja unter nem Haufen Sanktionen begraben im Fall von Russland und den aktuellen Zuständen. Insofern wird egal was der Zweck war, wohl eh Russland das Wort im Mund verdreht werden, weil es ansonsten nicht in den derzeitgen Verlauf der Debatte passt, der oh wunder von genau der Presse angefacht wurde die eigentlich sich dazu berufen fühlt nur zu Informieren und danach erst zu kommentieren. Nunja in unserer heutigen Welt sind wir halt nur noch am kommentieren und das informieren ist wohl unnötig geworden.


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie das? *Was du da verzettelst ist ausgemachter Dünnpfiff.* Ein Staat braucht nicht irgendwo anzufragen ob er etwas tun darf oder nicht.


 
 na da hat ja jemand die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.

So wie es momentan läuft ist es doch super für Russland, sie sind die Heilsbringer.....und der faschistische Westen und deren Vasallen in der ukrainischen Regierung verweigern die Hilfe für ihre Landsleute.


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> na da hat ja jemand die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
> 
> So wie es momentan läuft ist es doch super für Russland, sie sind die Heilsbringer.....und der faschistische Westen und deren Vasallen in der ukrainischen Regierung verweigern die Hilfe für ihre Landsleute.


Naja Russland wird sich für den Koup sicherlich gerade feiern. Aber so ist das halt wenn man eine Aktion anschiebt und die Zügel dafür in der Hand hält. Läuft halt gut wenn man souverän entscheiden kann. Und Russland scheint wohl souverän zu agieren, zumindest nehmen sie sich das heraus. DIe Reaktion darauf fällt wohl zwiegespalten aus. Aber da ich kein sagen wir mal indisch kann, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, wie etwa die die Sache sehen. Vielleicht gibts ja auf dieser Erde auch noch Länder die die Hilfeleistung Russlands gut finden und nicht zum Block der ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken gehören oder in den des Westen. Hier in Deutshcland wirds halt hochgekocht, gibt auch sonst nix berichtenswertes. Wer will schon über Gustel Mlat sprechen oder ein NSU Prozess der 1 Jahr fast auf dem Buckel hat oder sonstige Dinge die nicht so ganz vom Tisch sind. Ach wie steht es eigentlich mit der Versicherung für Hebammen?


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...ht-in-regensburg-freigesprochen-a-985731.html (Heute)
http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...assen-ueber-haftpflicht-praemie-a-984597.html (5.8.)
etc.....

Mal was anderes, wird hier nicht immer wieder über die "westliche" Presse geschimpft, weil sie der ukrainischen Regierung gegenüber zu unkritisch ist?!
Das Bataillon Asow: Schmutziger Kampf in der Ukraine: Neonazis im Dienst der Regierung - Schmutziger Kampf in der Ukraine: Neonazis im Dienst der Regierung - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Edit:

Witzig ist der Kommentarbereich, dort wird jetzt der Focus kritisiert weil sie zu spät darüber berichten.
Ich bin auch für Journalismus der am besten jedes Gerücht, ohne stichhaltige Beweise veröffentlicht. O.o


----------



## Ramons01 (14. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wird hier nicht immer wieder über die "westliche" Presse geschimpft, weil sie der ukrainischen Regierung gegenüber zu unkritisch ist?!
> Das Bataillon Asow: Schmutziger Kampf in der Ukraine: Neonazis im Dienst der Regierung - Schmutziger Kampf in der Ukraine: Neonazis im Dienst der Regierung - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Es gab genug Quellen das Nazis in der Ukraine Unruhe stiften bzw. die Oberführer dieser Herren sogar Regierungsstühle besaßen. Nur was nützt es wenn man, Monate nach dem man selber das zu Tode geschwiegen hat, dass alles ein bisschen "erzählT" und sagt "Ach da gibts ja dies und das und ein paar Nazis hier und dort".

Der FOCUS wird zu Recht kritisiert, weil erst brav mit dem Strom schwimmen und das selbe schreiben wie alle anderen und die Tatsachen verdrehen und dann wenn viele genau wissen was los ist und alle Medien kritisiert werden, mal eben schnell einen Artikel raushauen der das ein wenig ausbügeln soll.

Was soll ich von so einem Qualitätsjournalismus halten?

Edit: Die Wortwahl ist auch schön, am Ende kann man das lesen:



> „Mit dem Bataillon Asow ist mindestens eine davon von Rechtsradikalen  unterwandert. Man geht davon aus, dass ihm etwa 200 bis 300 Männer  angehören.“



Kurz die Definition von "Unterwanderung" : nach und nach unmerklich in etwas eindringen, um es zu zersetzen

Also der FOCUS schreibt das die Urkainische Armee von den bösen Nazis unterwandert wird und das als abschließnder Satz. Da würde man als Leser dann denken, dass die Armee nur tut was sie tun muss und eben keine andere Wahl hat bzw. gar nicht weiß was passiert. Die Nazis hätten sich eingeschlichen usw. und kurz vor Schluss findet man noch ein Interview mit einem Professor aus Kiew:



> „Dass eine solche Miliz Unterstützung vom Staat und Präsenz in den  Medien erhält, ist eine bedenkliche Erscheinung“, sagt  Politikwissenschaftler Andreas Umland von der Universität Kiew im  Gespräch mit FOCUS Online. „Doch in der Not frisst der Teufel  bekanntlich Fliegen: Die ukrainische Regierung greift im Kampf gegen die  Separatisten auf alle zurück, die sie mobilisieren kann.“



Also muss man doch Opfer bringen und im Kampf gegen das böse keine Mühen scheuen um zu Siegen. Selbst wenn es Nazis sind die in den eigenen Reihen kämpfen.

Soll ich das jetzt glauben, dass die Armee keine andere Wahl hat? Also wirklich lieber Focus, die Leser sind doch nicht dumm...


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

Es sind halt immer 2 Extreme, auf der einen Seite gibt es kaum Faschisten....auf der anderen Seite ist das gesamte ukrainische Militär faschistisch.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es sind halt immer 2 Extreme, auf der einen Seite gibt es kaum Faschisten....auf der anderen Seite ist das gesamte ukrainische Militär faschistisch.


 
Ich denke nicht das die ganze Armee aus Nazis und Faschisten besteht. Es sind sicher auch Unschuldige dabei die manipuliert wurden damit sie kämpfen oder gar keine andere Wahl haben, weil man sie ohne zu Fragen eingezogen hat.

Bei der Wehrmacht war auch nicht jeder Soldat böse, aber für die Taten muss sich jeder selber Verantworten (oder auch nicht...).


----------



## pascha953 (14. August 2014)

â€žAsowâ€œ, â€žDonbassâ€œ, â€žRechter Sektorâ€œ: Ukrainische Variantionen der SS-Symbolik - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PMsIVjNXpI#t=25


----------



## Caduzzz (14. August 2014)

pascha953 schrieb:


> â€žAsowâ€œ, â€žDonbassâ€œ, â€žRechter Sektorâ€œ: Ukrainische Variantionen der SS-Symbolik - Nachrichten - Politik - Stimme Russlands
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PMsIVjNXpI#t=25



zum Artikel: 
-aus diesem auf dem Kopf stehenden Vogel (Wappen) die Ableitung von den deutschen Nazis zu machen, weil die einen, aufrechtstehenden, Adler benutzten zeugt wirklich von akribischen, professionellem Journalismus
-das Hakenkreuz war schon immer seit Parteigründung(1920 oder so war's) das Zeichen der NSDAP, dass der olle Hitler sich andere Zeichen gemalt hat ist auch mehr oder weniger belegt
- das die Wolfsangel ein Zeichen von Rechtsextremen/Faschisten ist, damit geh ich konform
- Schöne Grüße aus Wolfstein 

zum YT Link:.....ich vermute "gewisse westliche Mächte" blockieren mir den Zurtritt.....

Dass die Ukraine rechtsradikale/rechtsextremistische/faschistische Milizen und Privatarmeen hat, ist ein mMn ein Riesenproblem(!) (kurz gesagt: Affen mit Waffen) und ist nicht gerade förderlich für eine demokratische Entwicklung in der Ukraine und Außenpolitik zu ALLEN Nachbarländern - Nationalismus hat leider schon eine Menge Kriege verursacht, "gekränkter "Nationalstolz ist auch nicht besser....."ursprüngliche Größe; wieder Weltmacht" etc.pp solche Sprüche kommen nicht von den Ukrainern

ABER mit dem Zeigefinger stets auf diese zu zeigen und vom "Faschistenregime" zu sprechen ist mir im Denken ein wenig zu einfach, vor allem wenn man sich am Rande einer "Heim ins Reich" Politik bewegt (Krim, Südossetien, Transnistrien)... 

 Im wahrsten sinne des Wortes ist die Sprache ein wenig anders, aber die Methoden, das martialische Auftreten* sind die Selben und die Sprachakrobatik ist auch die selbe....Grütze

 (*habe bisher immer noch nicht verstanden, warum sich so viele prorussische Separatisten vermummen, gibt's dafür eine gute Erklärung?)


----------



## xNeo92x (14. August 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> (*habe bisher immer noch nicht verstanden, warum sich so viele prorussische Separatisten vermummen, gibt's dafür eine gute Erklärung?)


 
Ich würde mal sagen, aus Sorge um die eigene Familie und Bekannte.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Putin und Lawrow und Miedwiediew sind ein unschlagbares Trio. Die Situation mit dem Konvoi haben sie super ausgenutzt.
> 
> Denn:
> 
> Falls die Ukraine die Russen nicht reinlässt -> Bevölkerung in Donezk und Umgebung verärgert -> mehr Gegner der Regierung -> mehr prorussische Bevölkerung


 
Zuerst verringert sich dadurch die prorussische Bevölkerung.
3 Tage kann ein Mensch ohne Wasser überleben, 7 Tage ohne Nahrung. 
Das Aushungern ist ein Kriegsverbrechen - und als solches auch zu verurteilen!

Mir ist keine Hilfsorganisation bekannt, die überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen wäre ohne Russlands Engagement der Bevölkerung der Ostukraine helfen zu wollen. Es gibt kein Spendenkonto.
Wir wissen, dass die Wasserversorgung in den umkämpften Gebieten nach gezieleten Angriffen der ukrainischen Armee zusammengebrochen ist, es gibt kein Strom, es gibt kaum noch Lebensmittel.
Die Seperatisten wollten mit Kiew betreffs der Versorgung der zivilen Bevölkerung verhandeln, doch Kiew lehnte jede Verhandlung ab. Die Welt schaut zu und ist über das böse Russland empört!
Kriegsverbrechen



> *Bedeutungen:*
> [1] während eines Kriegs/bewaffneten Konflikts begangene Handlungen, die gegen das Völkerrecht, die Genfer Konventionen oder die Haager Landkriegsordnung verstoßen: als solche Handlungen gelten unter anderem die gezielte Tötung von Zivilisten, Zerstörung von Wasser- und Elektrizitätswerken,* Aushungern der Zivilbevölkerung*, *Behinderung humanitärer Hilfe*, Flächenbombardements, Angriff und Bombardierung unverteidigter Städte, Wohnungen oder Gebäude, Einsatz biologischer oder chemischer Waffen, die Tötung von Gefangenen, Geiselerschießungen, die Ausplünderung besetzter Gebiete oder der systematische Raub von Kulturgütern sowie Völkermord oder andere Massentötungen (Demozide)


Sicher mag es verständlich sein, dass dieser Hilfstransport der Russen nicht selbstständig durch die Ukraine fährt. Russland hat jedoch vorgeschlagen, dass außer dem Roten Kreuz, die OSZE und auch Kiewer Truppen den Konvoi begleiten und beschützen können.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es exakte Ladelisten für jeden einzelnen LKW gibt und dass sie dem Roten Kreuz bekannt sind. Doch hier wird von mehreren Seiten so großer politischer Druck ausgeübt.
....und mit jeder Stunde, die vergeudet wird, verschlechtert sich die Lage der Menschen, sie sterben!
Es ist schon spektakulär, wie *wenig* Kriegsverbrechen die Kiewer Regierung an ihrem eigenen Volk auslässt!

Warum handelt eigentlich die US-Marionette Poroschenko immer gegenteilig zu seinen Versprechen und Behauptungen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKPdGrlEsRM&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw&index=2

Und damit die Welt auch erfährt, dass in der Ukraine alles vollkommen richtig läuft, gibt es solche tollen Aussagen von ukrainischen Genies:
Kiewer Regierung: Keine humanitäre Katastrophe in Lugansk - Militär gut verpflegt | Politik | RIA Novosti

Während die EU die Kiewer Stadthalter so toll bei ihren Kriegsspielen mit humanitären Millitärhilfen unterstützen, scheint ihnen die Situation der Zivilbevölkerung gleichgültig zu sein und das Ausmeiseln des aufgebauten Feindbildes Russland scheint selbst in humanitären Fragen Priorität zu haben.
Merkt die EU nicht, wie sie sich selbst ins wirtschaftliche und politische Abseits stellt und sich selbst und damit uns alle durch diese USA-Hörigkeit ruiniert?
Sanktionspolitik: Nun droht die EU sogar Südamerika | Telepolis

Interessant ist auch, was Putins Berater über uns Europäer wissen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HejJJifra1Y&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw

*Warum muss ein Bundeskanzler der BRD der USA bei Amtseintritt einen Treueeid schwören?????*


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2014)

Der Berater verzapft vorallem jede Menge Käse über die angeblich nicht vorhandene Souveränität Deutschlands und das der Bundeskanzler angeblich einen Treueeid auf die USA schwören muss. Beides Sachen, die man sonst nur bei den Reichsdeppen und ihren Anverwandten hier in Deutschland findet.

Achja: Wenn ich mir den Kanal anschaue auf dem das Video hochgeladen wurde, dann wundert es mich nicht, warum die Aluhütte sich dort die Klinge in die Hand geben und hier auf die Videos von dort verlinken.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. August 2014)

Immer wieder lustig (wenn der Hintergrund nicht so traurig wäre), wie sich der Kreis zwischen Fixierung (Nazis bei den Ukrainern), Verschwörungstheoretikern, obskuren Videoverlinken (das ist the Truth, bestimmt !!  ) und Querfrontlern hier im Thread und in den Argumentationen der Kommentarschreibern in den Onlinegazetten wiederholen und wiederspiegeln..

Ganz großes Kino, bitte weitermachen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig (wenn der Hintergrund nicht so traurig wäre), wie sich der Kreis zwischen Fixierung (Nazis bei den Ukrainern), Verschwörungstheoretikern, obskuren Videoverlinken (das ist the Truth, bestimmt !!  ) und Querfrontlern hier im Thread und in den Argumentationen der Kommentarschreibern in den Onlinegazetten wiederholen und wiederspiegeln..
> 
> Ganz großes Kino, bitte weitermachen !
> 
> ...


 
Merkst du es nicht? 
Putin ist ein großer Wohltäter!


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. August 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Berater verzapft vorallem jede Menge Käse über die angeblich nicht vorhandene Souveränität Deutschlands und das der Bundeskanzler angeblich einen Treueeid auf die USA schwören muss. Beides Sachen, die man sonst nur bei den Reichsdeppen und ihren Anverwandten hier in Deutschland findet.
> 
> Achja: Wenn ich mir den Kanal anschaue auf dem das Video hochgeladen wurde, dann wundert es mich nicht, warum die Aluhütte sich dort die Klinge in die Hand geben und hier auf die Videos von dort verlinken.


 Erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank dafür, dass du mich als  "*Aluhütte*" bezeichnest! 


Spoiler



Ich staune immer wieder, wie bewandert du in den Themen VT und 





Poulton schrieb:


> Reichsdeppen


 bist, warum dich gerade diese Themengebiete so interessieren und warum du sie so gezielt in diesem Thread einsetzt, um Beiträge, zu denen du keine Argumente bringen konntest, zu werten.

Über eine vorhandene oder nicht vorhandenen Souveränität Deutschlands zu urteilen, fehlen mir die Fakten. 
Ich vermute, dass unsere Politiker über mehr Informationen verfügen. Einige äußerten sich diesbezüglich in Richtung nicht vorhandene Souveränität. Bezogst du dich auf sie, als du von "Reichsdeppen" sprachst?

Schäuble unzensiert - zur Souveränität der BRD - Bundesrepublik Deutschland - YouTube.flv - YouTube
Willy Wimmer: Deutschland ist nicht mal rudimentär souverän - YouTube
BRD benötigt US-Zustimmung fu
Horst Seehofer sagt die Wahrheit.AVI - YouTube
Ulrich Maurer über die Souveränität der Bundesrepublik Deutschland [Unbedingt anschauen!] - YouTube
Gysi:

2012-11-20 Frontal 21 zur Souveränität Deutschlands - YouTube


Das mit dem Treueeid würde mich schon interessieren, ob es nur eine gezielte Defamierung Deutschlands ist. Welche Informationen hast du betreffs der nach deinen Aussagen "Menge an Käse"?



Es scheint auch gerade sehr in Mode gekommen zu sein, dass man unangenehme Fragen oder Aussagen gleich mit VT niederknüppelt, um sich diesen nicht stellen oder Antworten geben zu müssen.


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist in unserer Verfassung das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und Informationsfreiheit verankert!
Jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte, warum dieser Kanal, von dem ich den Link hochgeladen habe, für dich nur VT ist!
War das nicht ein Berater Putins sondern ein Fake?
Oder stimmen die Aussagen dieses Mannes nicht mit seinen wirklich gemachten Aussagen überein?
Ist dieser Berater Putins etwa ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?
Ist es nicht vollkommen egal, von welchem Kanal dieses Video hochgeladen wurde? 
Das Video zeigt doch nur einen russischen Politiker, der politische Äußerungen zu aktuellen Themen machte, die man auch als solche, nämlich als Äußerungen, die den politischen Interessen Russlands entsprechen, zu werten hat!
Sollte man nicht gerade auch die politischen Meinungen seiner Feinde kennen, um zu wissen, warum unsere Regierung so oder so handelt?





			
				Leob12 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkst du es nicht?
> Putin ist ein großer Wohltäter!



Ist es nicht egal, wer der große Wohltäter ist? Geht es nicht im Vordergrund um humanitäre Hilfe? 
Ist Humanitäre Hilfe zu leisten nicht richtig? - oder sollte man die Menschen sterben lassen, damit Putin sich nicht im positiven Licht sonnen kann?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU3outCbRDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU3outCbRDk&list=UUSe1WCAujovQdGx7mPBGEKQ
*
"Wenigstens das, wenigsten keine Rüstungexporte nach Russland!"*


----------



## aloha84 (15. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Wenigstens das, wenigsten keine Rüstungexporte nach Russland!"


 
Wo soll da eine Einflussnahme stattfinden?
Das ist völlige Hirse!
Das gesamte Gespräch bezog sich auf den Konflikt mit Russland. Und sie hat das Interview themenbezogen beendet.
Da ging es nicht darum, das "weltweit" zu verschleiern.....warum auch?


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht egal, wer der große Wohltäter ist? Geht es nicht im Vordergrund um humanitäre Hilfe?
> Ist Humanitäre Hilfe zu leisten nicht richtig? - oder sollte man die Menschen sterben lassen, damit Putin sich nicht im positiven Licht sonnen kann?


 
Humanitäre Hilfe zu leisten ist richtig. 
Aber Putin soll sich bitte nicht als der große Wohltäter inszenieren. Das ist heuchlerisch. Auf der einen Seite als Helfer darstellen, auf der anderen Leute seine politischen Gegner in Arbeitslager stecken und Proteste gegen ihn blutig niederschlagen. 

Putin würde nicht helfen, wenn es für ihn keinen Vorteil hätte. Ihm war es vorher ja auch schon egal, dass Janukowitsch das Land wirtschaftlich ruiniert hat, davon waren auch eben jene Russen betroffen, die ihm jetzt so wichtig sind.


----------



## loser321 (16. August 2014)

Die EU und Deutschland werden in die Geschichte eingehen, als Zuseher und Befürworter eines Tyrannen der sein eigenes Volk abschlachtet.

Ist bedenklich keine Frage, was aber viel schwerer wiegt ist, das die Völker völlig verblödet vom Mainstream nichts dagegen unternehmen.

Die Beziehungen zu Russland werden auf Jahre zerstört sein, wirtschaftlich wie auch politisch. Wen wir so weiter machen, auch zu BRICS.

Das alles wird sich bitter rächen, das verspreche ich euch.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Die EU und Deutschland werden in die Geschichte eingehen, als Zuseher und Befürworter eines Tyrannen der sein eigenes Volk abschlachtet.


 
Damit haben die EU und Deutschland bestens Erfahrung. Konnte man im Kosovo sehen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Die EU und Deutschland werden in die Geschichte eingehen, als Zuseher und Befürworter eines Tyrannen der sein eigenes Volk abschlachtet.
> 
> Ist bedenklich keine Frage, was aber viel schwerer wiegt ist, das die Völker völlig verblödet vom Mainstream nichts dagegen unternehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Beziehungen zu Russland werden nicht zerstört sein, dafür ist das liebe Geld viel zu wichtig geworden. 

Kurze Frage: Wer von denen, die jetzt so Wörter wie "Tyrann der das eigene Volk abschlachtet" benutzt, war für eine Nato-Intervention in Syrien? Wer hat die Intervention in Libyen befürwortet? Im Prinzip müsstet ihr die ersten gewesen sein, die nach einer Militärintervention geschrien haben. Da gabs nämlich genau so Despoten, die das eigene Volk angegriffen haben, aber von Poroschenko zu Gadafi oder Assad ist es noch ein weiter Weg.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

Leob ernsthaft - Köpfeabschneidende Terroristen in Syrien und Lybien die Minderheiten in eroberten Gebieten masakrieren sind dir vergleichbar mit Sepparatisten die eigentlich nur ihr eigenen Leben leben wollen und das ggf ungegängelt mit Sprachvorschriften etc.?


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Leob ernsthaft - Köpfeabschneidende Terroristen in Syrien und Lybien die Minderheiten in eroberten Gebieten masakrieren sind dir vergleichbar mit Sepparatisten die eigentlich nur ihr eigenen Leben leben wollen und das ggf ungegängelt mit Sprachvorschriften etc.?


 
Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden: 
loser bezeichnet die Regierung bzw Poroschenko als Tyrann welcher die eigene Bevölkerung niedermetzelt. Der beschuldigt Deutschland sowie die EU als Befürworter/Zuseher, demnach hätte er der erste sein müssen, der eine militärische Intervention in Syrien, als Assad auf die eigene Bevölkerung losgegangen ist, gefordert hat. 

Und dass Assad/Gadafi ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Poroschenko darstellen würden, da er eben kein Tyrann ist.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

> loser bezeichnet die Regierung bzw Poroschenko als Tyrann welcher die eigene Bevölkerung niedermetzelt.


Was ist daran falsch? - Macht er doch er hetzt das Militär auf seine eigene Bevölkerung. Ist halt so wenn man den Staat zusammenhalten will im Bürgerkrieg.



> Und dass Assad/Gadafi ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Poroschenko darstellen würden, da er eben kein Tyrann ist.


Lass das mal noch ein paar Monate - Jahre? so weitergehen. Da wird noch genug BLut in der Ukraine vergoßen. Der Nato ist daran gelegen die Region unter Dampf zu halten. Genauso wie es ihr gelegen ist das selbe Spiel in Syrien und in Lybien zu treiben. Und das Unschuldige in Bürgerkriegen getötet werden ist gang und gäbe. Ob nun vom Staat der sein Land zusammenhalten will vor Abspaltung bzw von denjenigen die Gebiete herauslösen wollen und gegen die Staatsführung kämpfen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Humanitäre Hilfe zu leisten ist richtig.
> Aber Putin soll sich bitte nicht als der große Wohltäter inszenieren. Das ist heuchlerisch. Auf der einen Seite als Helfer darstellen, auf der anderen Leute seine politischen Gegner in Arbeitslager stecken und Proteste gegen ihn blutig niederschlagen.
> 
> Putin würde nicht helfen, wenn es für ihn keinen Vorteil hätte. Ihm war es vorher ja auch schon egal, dass Janukowitsch das Land wirtschaftlich ruiniert hat, davon waren auch eben jene Russen betroffen, die ihm jetzt so wichtig sind.


 
Bei solch starken Argumenten muss ich dir wohl Recht geben! 
Putin muss ganz einfach heuchlerisch sein, dass ihm westliche Werte nicht wichtig sind.
Er ist so hinterlistig, dass er wirklich nur Hilfsgüter auf seinen Invasions-LKW's geladen hatte. Das hat er bestimmt nur gemacht, damit Kiew (Poroschenko) unnötige wichtige Zeit damit vergeuden muss, um alles zu inspizieren, statt der ostukrainischen Zivil-Bevölkerung mit voller Kraft durch ihre Mörser, Artellerie und Mehrfachraketenwerfersysteme vor dem Hungertot zu erretten.
Er ist ja so gemein und steckt seine politischen Gefangenen in Arbeitslager, statt sie gleich auf offener Straße zu erschießen, ihnen in Black Sites Massagekuren zu gönnen oder ihnen Geschenkpäckchen in Form von Drohnen zu schicken. Die Russen sind ja wirklich so böse, dass sie noch nicht einmal die Todesstrafe mehr haben.
...und Janukowitsch dieser böse Diktator, der  hat doch tatsächlich die liebe Julia eingeknastet, obwohl die ja nur der Ukraine ein bisschen Kleingeld stibitzt hat, der hat die Ukraine ganz alleine ruiniert und die anderen ukrainischen Oligarschen haben ihren Reichtum alle mit Lottogewinnen gemacht. ...und die ostukrainische Bevölkerung musste unter Janukowitsch selbst entscheiden, ob sie Russisch oder Ukrainisch sprechen wollten, zum Glück brauchen sie das nicht mehr. 
Es ging den Ostukrainern unter Janukowitsch wirklich richtig schlecht, sie mussten im Frieden leben. 
Aber nun baut die EU ja Filtrationslager für die Ostukrainer, ein neues Dach über dem Kopf ist doch ein großer Fortschritt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. August 2014)

Ich habe mal gestern ein Interview mit Ukrainern die auf der Krim wohnen gelesen. Die sind von Putin begeistert. Die Versicherung ist kostenlos, bald werden die Löhne und Renten auf dem russichen Niveau sein usw.
Wenn man das in Polen zeigt dann muss es nochmal x100 besser sein als in der News ist denn die zumindest die meisten hassen Putin und Russland.

Ich verlinke es mal

http://m.interia.pl/fakty/news,nId,1486218

Übersetzen müsst ihr selber . Am Handy geht das sehr schlecht.


----------



## aloha84 (18. August 2014)

Kann hier jemand russisch?
Wenn ja, stimmt es dass der neue Chef der Separatisten in dem Video verkündet, dass man 1200 Mann Verstärkung aus Russland bekommt? (Und die Verstärkung in Russland ausgebildet wurde)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B6-_AioslE


----------



## loser321 (18. August 2014)

"In der Ostukraine ist ein Buskonvoi mit Flüchtlingen aus Luhansk angegriffen worden. Das Militär macht die Separatisten dafür verantwortlich, es soll viele Tote geben."


http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2014-08/ukraine-luhansk-kaempfe-separatisten-russland#comments

So das sollte jetzt aber das Startsignal für die Nato sein, endlich einzugreifen.

Ich meine die Fakten sind klar: Kiew behauptet es, Nato weiss nichts genaues und bestätigen kann man es auch nicht. Das können nur die Separatisten gewesen sein, natürlich mit Putins Hilfe, versteht sich.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> "In der Ostukraine ist ein Buskonvoi mit Flüchtlingen aus Luhansk angegriffen worden. Das Militär macht die Separatisten dafür verantwortlich, es soll viele Tote geben."
> 
> 
> Ukraine-Krieg: Flüchtlingskonvoi nahe Luhansk von Rakete getroffen | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...



 Man kann natürlich bei unklarer Sachlage die Stimmung, sinnlos, anheizen, man kann aber abwarten und versuchen Beweise aus unterschiedlichsten Quellen zu erhalten, auch russischen.

 Und gut, dass du es nochmal erwähnst, die NATO ist ja als überempfindliche-cholerische Organisation bekannt und bombt munter drauf los...


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. August 2014)

*Donezker Volkswehr beschuldigt Kiew der Anwendung verbotener Munition | Politik | RIA Novosti*

"Die Kiew-treuen Kräfte setzten gegen Volksmilizen und Zivilisten  verbotene Munitionsarten ein, wie der „Premier“ der selbsternannten  Volksrepublik Donezk (VRD), Alexander Sachartschenko, am Montag in  Donezk bei einem kurzen Pressegespräch sagte.  „Das Dorf Dmitrowka wurde vorgestern mit Kassettenbomben beschossen,  die chemische Ladungen enthielten. Die Kämpfer, die davon betroffen  waren, werden jetzt in einem Krankenhaus behandelt. Sie leiden unter  Erbrechen und haben Ausschlag am ganzen Körper“, so Sachartschenko. 
 Dem „Premier“ zufolge wurde die Stadt Mospino am Sonntag mit  Phosphorbomben beschossen. „Wir haben Beweise dafür gesammelt und sie  zur Untersuchung nach Donezk gebracht“, so Sachartschenko.
 Die Volksmilizen hatten die ukrainischen Militärkräfte wiederholt  beschuldigt, Phosphormunition eingesetzt zu haben. So seien über dem  Dorf  Semjonowka, einem Vorort von Slawjansk, Phosphorbomben abgeworfen  worden, hieß es.
Wie der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow später äußerte, ist  Russland wegen Berichten über die Anwendung von Brandbomben durch die  ukrainischen Streitkräfte besorgt.
 Generalmajor Viktor Posnichir, Vizechef der Operativen Verwaltung des  Generalstabs der russischen Streitkräfte, teilte mit, dass die  ukrainischen Militärs im Südosten des Landes mindestens sechs Mal die  völkerrechtlich verbotene Phosphormunition in Wohngebieten angewendet  hatten."


*Moskau: Eindeutige Beweise für Einsatz verbotener Waffen in Ukraine - MEHR | Politik | RIA Novosti
*
"Das Ermittlungskomitee Russlands hat laut seinem Amtssprecher  Wladimir Markin Beweise für den Einsatz von verbotenen Waffen gegen die  zivile Bevölkerung in der Ukraine erhalten.
 Wie Markin präzisierte, sind in Bodenproben in der Siedlung  Semjonowka Verbrennungsprodukte eines Brenngemisches entdeckt worden,  mit dem Minen und Fliegerbomben ausgerüstet werden.
 „Gemäß der gerichtlichen chemischen Untersuchung sind in den  Bodenproben, die die Augenzeugen des Beschusses in der Siedlung  Semjonowka bei Slawjansk – ukrainische Flüchtlinge – russischen  Ermittlern übergeben haben, Verbrennungsprodukte des Brenngemisches N-18  enthalten, mit dem Minen und Fliegerbomben gefüllt werden.“
 „Faktisch ist das  eine vervollkommnete und wirkungsstärkere Variante  von Brandgeschossen, die früher mit weißem Phosphor gefüllt wurden“, so  Markin.
 „Solche Geschosse brennen einen Menschen durch und lassen sich  praktisch nicht löschen. Deshalb empfinden die Menschen, die in die  Vernichtungszone geraten sind, schreckliche Leiden und sind des öfteren  zum qualvollen Tod verdammt“, sagte der Amtssprecher des  Ermittlungskomitees.
 Früher hatten die Volkswehr-Milizen in der Ost-Ukraine dem  ukrainischen Militär mehrmals den Einsatz von Phosphorbomben  vorgeworfen."


*Kämpfe in Ost-Ukraine: Donezk komplett ohne Trinkwasser | Politik | RIA Novosti*

"In der ostukrainischen Industriemetropole Donezk, die seit Wochen  zwischen Militär und Milizen umkämpft ist, ist die Wasserversorgung  völlig zusammengebrochen. Die Stadtbehörden versprechen, Trinkwasser mit  Tankwagen an die Bevölkerung zu verteilen.
 Wegen dem Stromausfall ist die Wasserversorgung aus dem  Werchnekalmiusskoje Stausee eingestellt worden, teilte ein Sprecher im  Bürgermeisteramt mit. Wie ein Korrespondent der RIA Novosti berichtet,  ist die Stadt komplett ohne Trinkwasser. Die Einwohner decken sich mit  Flaschenwasser ein. An Trinkwasserkiosken bildeten sich lange Schlangen.  Die Reparaturen haben bereits begonnen, hieß es aus dem  Bürgermeisteramt weiter.  Die Bevölkerung werde mithilfe von  200-Liter-Tankwagen mit Wasser versorgt werden. Seit Montagmorgen steht  Donezk wieder unter Beschuss. Sowohl aus dem Norden als auch aus dem  Süden der Stadt sind Explosionen zu hören. Laut Einwohnern sind der  Mobilfunk und die Stromversorgung in weiten Teilen der Stadt  ausgefallen.
 Die Gefechte zwischen Militär und bewaffneten Regierungsgegnern am    Donezbecken dauern seit April an. Die damalige ukrainische    Übergangsregierung hatte Panzer, Kampfjets und     Artillerie gegen die    östlichen Industrie-Regionen Donezk und Lugansk     geschickt, weil    diese den Februar-Umsturz nicht anerkannt und     „Volksrepubliken“    ausgerufen hatten. Bei dem noch immer andauernden     Militäreinsatz  sind nach UN-Angaben mehr als 2000 Zivilisten getötet und mehr als 5000 weitere verletzt worden. Zudem gibt es in der Ost-Ukraine mindestens 100.000 Binnenvertriebene."


----------



## maxmueller92 (19. August 2014)

Die Amis und alle die von ihnen beliefert werden setzen verbotene Munition doch schon seit zig Jahren ein und keinen scherts, während überall behinderte Kinder geboren und ihre Väter beerdigt werden..


----------



## acc (19. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX6e3wr34BM

der zustand der ukrainischen armee ist offenbar desaströs, da wird wohl bald die usa eingreifen müssen, um den "endsieg" für poroschenko sicherzustellen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Bei solch starken Argumenten muss ich dir wohl Recht geben!
> Putin muss ganz einfach heuchlerisch sein, dass ihm westliche Werte nicht wichtig sind.
> Er ist so hinterlistig, dass er wirklich nur Hilfsgüter auf seinen Invasions-LKW's geladen hatte. Das hat er bestimmt nur gemacht, damit Kiew (Poroschenko) unnötige wichtige Zeit damit vergeuden muss, um alles zu inspizieren, statt der ostukrainischen Zivil-Bevölkerung mit voller Kraft durch ihre Mörser, Artellerie und Mehrfachraketenwerfersysteme vor dem Hungertot zu erretten.
> Er ist ja so gemein und steckt seine politischen Gefangenen in Arbeitslager, statt sie gleich auf offener Straße zu erschießen, ihnen in Black Sites Massagekuren zu gönnen oder ihnen Geschenkpäckchen in Form von Drohnen zu schicken. Die Russen sind ja wirklich so böse, dass sie noch nicht einmal die Todesstrafe mehr haben.
> ...


 
Was hat Timoschenko damit zu tun?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> aha - ne. Bei nem Privatverein soll sich ein Land als erstmal erkundingen ob es den Hilfsgüter in ein anderes brigen darf. - Was nen Knettfug. Dem Europäer ist das Rote Kreuz nen Begriff, nicht zuletzt weil diese Privatorganisation sich so tief in den staatlichen Betrieb richtung Krankenpflege und Rettungsdienst eingegraben hat, dass beides quasi nicht mehr auseinader trennbar ist. Aber im Rest der Welt ist das mal uniteressant.



Abgesehen davon, dass rotes Kreuz/roter Halbmond die Mehrheit ihrer großen Einsätze außerhalb Europas haben, reden wir hier von Teilen Europas 
Und wenn ein Staat Hilfsgüter in einen anderen Staat bringen möchte, muss er sich natürlich nur bei diesem erkundigen. In diesem Fall heißt der andere Staat aber "Ukraine" und es gibt nicht einmal von Russland anerkannte, gewählte Autonomie-Regierungen. Eine Einfahrt russischer Militär-LKW (und ein weißer Anstrich ändert den Eigentümer nicht) in anderer Form denn als Teil eines Rot-Kreuz-Konvois (der von der Ukraine akzeptiert werden würde) wäre schlichtweg ein militärischer Einmarsch/eine Kriegserklärung.



> Sicher müssen sie die LKWs kontrolliern, ist ja ihr gutes Recht so als souveräner Staat. Aber mal im Ernst, man hat ne X-hundert Kilometer lange gemeinsame Grenze, aber die Waffen für die Seperatisten werden sicherlich mit als Hilfsgüterleistung getarnten LKWs eingeschmuggelt.



Die Grenze zu den Separatisten-Gebieten ist mittlerweile sehr kurz und dürfte gut mit Luftaufklärung abgedeckt sein. Ein größerer militärischer Konvoi dürfte sofort angegriffen werden.
(Was nicht heißt, dass ich von Waffen auf den Lastwagen ausgehe, abgesehen von geringen Mengen "zur Selbstverteidigung". Aber auch Treibstoff, etc. und die LKWs selber haben strategische Bedeutung. Und so oder so sind die Hilfsgüter eine strategische Unterstützungs- und Einscheimmaßnahme, um die prorussischen Aktivitäten am laufen zu halten. Ginge es wirklich nur um humanitäres, könnten die Hilfsgüter via Rotes Kreuz oder schlichtweg in Kooperation mit der ukrainischen Regierung -die dem internationalen Druck hier nicht standhalten könnte- in nullkommanix transportiert werden. Aber es geht eben primär um eine politische Geste und genauso politisch fällt die Reaktion der Gegenseite aus)




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gestern ein Interview mit Ukrainern die auf der Krim wohnen gelesen. Die sind von Putin begeistert. Die Versicherung ist kostenlos, bald werden die Löhne und Renten auf dem russichen Niveau sein usw.
> Wenn man das in Polen zeigt dann muss es nochmal x100 besser sein als in der News ist denn die zumindest die meisten hassen Putin und Russland.



Kenn die polnischen Medien nicht, aber zum einen wurde schon mehrfach darüber berichtet, dass die Preise auf der Krim sich wesentlich schneller an das russische Niveau angepasst haben, als die Gehälter/Renten; zum anderen sind russlandkritische Ukrainer in größerer Zahl von der Krim geflohen. Halbwegs repräsentative Umfragen zur Lebenssituation derjenigen, die vor einem Jahr dort lebten, sind leider inexistent, aber einzelne Interviews können sie schlichtweg nicht ersetzen. Da hat die Auswahl der Interviewpartner gigantischen Einfluss auf die Ergebnisse und sie kann kaum objektiv durchgeführt werden.



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Und gut, dass du es nochmal erwähnst, die NATO ist ja als überempfindliche-cholerische Organisation bekannt und bombt munter drauf los...


 
Vor allem ist die NATO dafür bekannt, ganz viel für nicht-NATO-Staaten zu tun. Das ist schließlich der Sinn eines Verteidigungsbündnisses: Die eigenen internationalen (Geschäfts-)Beziehungen zu runinieren und das eigene Militär zu verschleißen, um Länder zu verteidigen, die gar kein Bündnissmitglied sind 




maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Die Amis und alle die von ihnen beliefert werden setzen verbotene Munition doch schon seit zig Jahren ein und keinen scherts, während überall behinderte Kinder geboren und ihre Väter beerdigt werden..


 
Die USA setzen schon fast per Definition keine verbotene Munition ein - so ziemlich jede Ächtungs-Initiative scheitert am US-Veto :Schief:
Umgekehrt kann die Ukraine schlecht Waffen einsetzen, die nicht Bestandteil des typischen osteuropäischen Arsenals aus russischer Fertigung sind...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2014)

Auch interessant was eine malaysische Zeitung (die New Straits Times) schreibt:



			
				New Straits Times schrieb:
			
		

> In a damning report dated Aug 3, headlined “Flight 17 Shoot-Down Scenario Shifts”, Associated Press reporter Robert Parry said “*some US intelligence sources had concluded that the rebels and Russia were likely not at fault and that it appears Ukrainian government forces were to blame”.*



Ist auch interessant, Janukowisch wurde vorgeworfen, den Staatsaparat gegen seine Bevölkerung einzusetzen (was nie bewiesen wurde) und er wurde geputscht.

Die Putschisten setzen das Miliär nachweißlich gegen die eigene Bevölkerung ein und niemand stört es. Doppelmoral vom Feinsten.


----------



## IluBabe (20. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass rotes Kreuz/roter Halbmond die Mehrheit ihrer großen Einsätze außerhalb Europas haben, reden wir hier von Teilen Europas
> Und wenn ein Staat Hilfsgüter in einen anderen Staat bringen möchte, muss er sich natürlich nur bei diesem erkundigen. In diesem Fall heißt der andere Staat aber "Ukraine" und es gibt nicht einmal von Russland anerkannte, gewählte Autonomie-Regierungen. Eine Einfahrt russischer Militär-LKW (und ein weißer Anstrich ändert den Eigentümer nicht) in anderer Form denn als Teil eines Rot-Kreuz-Konvois (der von der Ukraine akzeptiert werden würde) wäre schlichtweg ein militärischer Einmarsch/eine Kriegserklärung.


Richtig und aus dem Grund hat das RK nix mit dem Transport zu tun. Das ist eine Bilaterale Angelegenheit. Wie dann die Verteilung und Begeleitung abläuft und ob da das RK seine Logistischen Kentnisse anbietet in der Ukranie muss halt diese selbst entscheiden. Aber an sich hat der Dienstleister RK erstmal mit der Sache nix am Hut. - Im übrigen ist das genau der Trick der Roten Kreuz es ist legitimiert wie eine überstaatliche Organisation die vollkommen unschuldig wirkt und komplett gemeinnützig ist. Wenns so wäre gäbs den "Verein" aber nicht mehr. Insofern machen die sehr gute PR und Imagepflege und in der Regel kommt auch Gutes dabei raus.


----------



## loser321 (22. August 2014)

So die Russen haben die Hilfslieferungen auch ohne Genehmigung über die Grenze gebracht. Richtig so, die Junta hätte so lange verzögert bis es nichts mehr zu helfen gibt.

Menschenverachtender gehts nicht mehr.

Links selber suchen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2014)

kein Interesse an einer Diskussion?
Anderes Forum selber suchen 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch interessant was eine malaysische Zeitung (die New Straits Times) schreibt:



Olds. Vielleicht möchtest du an die alte Diskussion darüber anknüpfen? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...le-entwicklungen-der-ukraine.html#post6678635
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...le-entwicklungen-der-ukraine.html#post6684528




IluBabe schrieb:


> Richtig und aus dem Grund hat das RK nix mit dem Transport zu tun. Das ist eine Bilaterale Angelegenheit. Wie dann die Verteilung und Begeleitung abläuft und ob da das RK seine Logistischen Kentnisse anbietet in der Ukranie muss halt diese selbst entscheiden. Aber an sich hat der Dienstleister RK erstmal mit der Sache nix am Hut. - Im übrigen ist das genau der Trick der Roten Kreuz es ist legitimiert wie eine überstaatliche Organisation die vollkommen unschuldig wirkt und komplett gemeinnützig ist. Wenns so wäre gäbs den "Verein" aber nicht mehr. Insofern machen die sehr gute PR und Imagepflege und in der Regel kommt auch Gutes dabei raus.


 
Afaik gab es auch schon Fälle, in denen das Rote Kreuz selbst die Organisation des Transportes übernommen hat. Die Transportfahrzeuge waren natürlich trotzdem Leihgaben. Aber so eine Lösung hätte der Ukraine und Russland die Schmach erspart, direkt miteinander zu verhandeln: Die Ukraine erlaubt dem Roten Kreuz, hilfsbedürftige Bevölkerung zu versorgen, das Rote Kreuz nutzt dafür welche-Ressourcen-auch-immer-ihm-angeboten-werden.
Aber Putin wollte keinen Rot-Kreuz-Konvoi. Putin wollte selbst der Heilbringer sein und mal wieder die Souveränität der ukrainischen Regierung mit Füßen treten


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. August 2014)

Putin der Heilsbringer 

Interessant wäre Putins Reaktion in einem umgekehrten Szenario. Nehmen wir mal an, proukrainische Rebellen wollten mit Waffengewalt ein Stück von Russland erzwingen. Was würde Putin tun? Der würde genau das gleiche machen wie Jazenjuk bzw. Poroschenko und ihnen die Armee auf den Hals hetzen. Bereits ein friedlicher Marsch zur Föderalisierung bestimmter russischer Regionen wird von Putin verboten, und zwar mit der Begründung, jetzt kommts: „Um die Unverletzlichkeit der  verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung, die territoriale Integrität sowie die  Souveränität der Russischen Föderation zu schützen“. Zensur in Russland: Bedrohung aus dem Netz - taz.de


----------



## IluBabe (23. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik gab es auch schon Fälle, in denen das Rote Kreuz selbst die Organisation des Transportes übernommen hat. Die Transportfahrzeuge waren natürlich trotzdem Leihgaben. Aber so eine Lösung hätte der Ukraine und Russland die Schmach erspart, direkt miteinander zu verhandeln: Die Ukraine erlaubt dem Roten Kreuz, hilfsbedürftige Bevölkerung zu versorgen, das Rote Kreuz nutzt dafür welche-Ressourcen-auch-immer-ihm-angeboten-werden.
> Aber Putin wollte keinen Rot-Kreuz-Konvoi. Putin wollte selbst der Heilbringer sein und mal wieder die Souveränität der ukrainischen Regierung mit Füßen treten


Hätte das RK hilfe geleistet in dem Maß wie Rußland es mit dem Konvoi tut? Soweit mir bekannt hat die Ukraine nicht das IRK ersucht in dem Gebiet unterstüzende Hilfe zu leisten. Poreschenko ums mal auf gut deutsch zu sagen, ist es egal ob die Leute in der Ost Ukraine verrecken, sie werden ihn eh nicht wählen, selbst wenn er die Abtrünnigen zurück in die Ukraine zwingt, werden die gerißenen Wunden für Generationen nicht zu stopfen sein. 


Split99999, schon mal nen Staat gesehen der anders darauf reagiert, dass sich Teile seines Gebiets verselbstständigen. Sowas kannst du überall finden. Das ist das erste was ein Staat der sich erhebt sicherstellt, eben das sein Territorium nicht verletzt wird egals von was und wem.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> kein Interesse an einer Diskussion?
> Anderes Forum selber suchen



Eine ernsthafte Diskussion ist hier ohnehin nicht möglich da von deiner Seite als Mod zensiert wird und du als Mod statt einer Neutralen Haltung eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise hast. Ich werde mich aus dem Grund hier auch nichtmehr an einer Diskussion beteiligen. Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass bei "Ich male mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. August 2014)

Bitte versuche doch Doppelposts zu vermeiden in dem du den ''Bearbeiten-Knopf'' verwendest.


----------



## pascha953 (24. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Eine ernsthafte Diskussion ist hier ohnehin nicht möglich da von deiner Seite als Mod zensiert wird und du als Mod statt einer Neutralen Haltung eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise hast. Ich werde mich aus dem Grund hier auch nichtmehr an einer Diskussion beteiligen. Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass bei "Ich male mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt"


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen, beteilige mich auch nicht mehr an den Diskussionen hier.

Wieso?

Weil wenn was "gewissen Leuten" nicht passt, wird man mit Rot Verwandt. Grund: _Unerwünschtes Posting

_Diese Leute haben hier mit voller Überzeugung und Leidenschaft die Westliche Meinungsfreiheit vergöttert aber handeln selbst wie ein Zensur-Diktator.

Adios Amigos


----------



## Malkav85 (24. August 2014)

Deine unterschwellige Beschwerde kannst du gerne im dafür vorgesehenen Forum posten und nicht hier...außer, du brauchst für deine faktenlose Kritik ein breites Publikum. Für letzteres steht dieses Forum aber nicht zur Verfügung, da interne Maßnahmen nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind und gegen die Regeln verstoßen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. August 2014)

Peter Scholl-Latour:



> Wenn Sie sich einmal anschauen, wie einseitig die hiesigen Medien, von  TAZ bis Welt, über die Ereignisse in der Ukraine berichten, dann kann  man wirklich von einer Desinformation im großen Stil berichten,  flankiert von den technischen Möglichkeiten des digitalen Zeitalters,  dann kann man nur feststellen, die Globalisierung hat in der Medienwelt  zu einer betrüblichen Provinzialisierung geführt.



Das  finde ich interessant. Die westlicher Berichterstattung ist insofern  einseitig, als dass sie die Geschehnisse in der Ukraine aus dem  Blickwinkel der westlichen Demokratien interpretiert. Und die westlichen  Demokratien haben folgende Standpunkte: 

- Europa ist Heimat der  westlichen Demokratien. Die Grenzverschiebung durch Russland auf  europäischem Boden ist ein Tabubruch, denn diese stellt die europäische  Nachkriegsordnung in Frage und damit die Sicherheit der westlichen  Demokratien.

- Die osteuropäischen Staaten sind seit dem Zerfall  der Sowjetunion souverän und frei und als freie und souveräne Staaten  haben sie die Rechte der EU und der Nato beizutreten, insofern sie es  wollen. 

- Wir sind von der Richtigkeit westlicher Werte wie  Bürger- und Menschenrechte, Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit,  Individualismus, Tolaranz sowie Demokratie überzeugt und sehen uns in  der moralischen Pflicht, nach westlichen Werten strebende Staaten  bedingt zu unterstützen. 

Daraus ergibt sich eine einseitige Interpretation der Geschehnisse in der Ukraine, die meines Erachtens aber auch die einzig richtige ist. Was wären denn die Alternative? Eine Interpretation der Geschehnisse mit russischen Standpunkten: Die Krim ist russisch, die Separatisten in der Ostukraine kämpfen für eine gerechte Sache, die Nato-Mitgliedschaft benachbarter Staaten verstößt gegen die russischen Sicherheitsinteressen. Tut mir Leid, die finde ich unlogisch. Die Krim gehörte rechtlich zur Ukraine, eine Annährung Kiews an die EU rechtfertigt keinen Krieg und Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen dürfen nicht zu Lasten der Freiheit, der Souveränität und der Rechte von Nachbarstaaten gehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. August 2014)

Wollte eigentlich nichtsmehr schreiben aber manche Posts sind so an der Realität vorbei das es dann schon in den Fingern juckt. 

Mal kurz zu den Fakten bisher:
Die Krim als die Geburtsstätte Russlands ist einfach verschenkt worden. Es gab bei unserer Wiedervereinigung die Zusage an Russland das sich die NATO keinen Zentimeter an Russland nähert. Die NATO ist ein Militärbündniss gegen Russland gewesen (Russland selber hat den Kalten Krieg durch ihre Pleite im Wettrüsten der NATO die daseinsberechtigung entzogen, warum hat man die NATO dann weiter erhalten ?, was Russland als schwäche ausgelegt wird "hö hö hö die blöden russen habens nicht geschafft das Wettrüsten weiterzutragen", hat für sehr viel stärkere Inlands Entwicklung gesorgt weil die Gelder statt blind ins Millitär wieder in eigene Belange geflossen sind. Die "Wunderbaren USA" bzw. deren Energiefirmen hatten über Jelzin verträge geschlossen die Russisches Öl & Gas zum quasi 0 Tarif in die eigenen Taschen wandern haben lassen, und dem Russischen Volk keinen Cent davon sehen lassen. 
Putin der alte Räuber hat dann durch ein Gesetz durchgedrückt das Russland an den eigenen Rohstoffen endlich etwas verdient. (Hier entstehen dann Interessenskonflikte die für einen Teil der aktuellen Entwicklungen in der Ukraine verantwortlich sind) Russland hatte einen Pachtvertrag für die Krim bzw. Sewastopol der immer beliebig verlängert wurde. 
Russland hatte bis zum Westlich Finanzierten Putsch keinerlei interesse militärisch zu agieren oder die Krim einfach wieder reinzuholen, auch wenn hier Russland wie verrückte Cowboys hingestellt werden (Paradox wenn man die Lage neutral beobachtet) ist Russland seit Putin sehr an einem koordinierten Miteinander mit Europa interessiert, weil wir vor so blöden Aktionen wie in der Ukraine ein verlässlicher Partner waren der sich vor allem gut ergänzt hatte (Russland mit sehr vielen Rohstoffen, Europa mit Hochtechnologie in sachen Industrie) Nach dem Putsch sollte unstrittig die Nato direkt vor die Haustür gepackt werden und dazu noch Sewastopol inkl. seiner Atomsprengköpfe und was weiß ich nicht alles in NATO Besitz übergehen. Wie hätte Russland an dieser Stelle reagieren sollen ? Wir wollen aber daran erinnern das Russland nicht einfach einmaschiert ist und Leute über den Haufen geschossen hat, sondern die Krim abgesichert und die Leute dort vor die Wahl gestellt hat (die im Gegensatz zu Porotschenko mit den erforderlichen demokratischen Prozenten gewonnen wurde, was zugegebenermaßen sehr einfach war nachdem die Bevölkerung an der Krim eben auch wenn man sie verschenkt hat sich zu Russland angehörig fühlt und andererseits ein bischen Panik hatte was Hardcore Faschisten wohl so mit ihnen treiben würden die den Tod von Russen skandiert hatten)

Unsere Westliche "Wir sind von der Richtigkeit westlicher Werte wie Bürger- und Menschenrechte, Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit, Individualismus, Tolaranz sowie Demokratie überzeugt und sehen uns in der moralischen Pflicht, nach westlichen Werten strebende Staaten bedingt zu unterstützen." -  Moral ist nichts anderes als Heuchelei und weicht immer sofort unseren eigenen Interessen, warum wird hier wohl so ein Zirkus verantstaltet in den Medien ? Damit hier Leute weiter an das Lügenmärchen von uns Gutmenschen glauben können. Weil sie sonst anfangen würden unser ganzes Gebilde zu hinterfragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2014)

Könntest du es noch einmal mit etwas mehr Satzzeichen und, bevorzugt, etwas klarer Trennung zwischen Meinung/Interpretation und Fakten versuchen?
Ich kann ehlich gesagt nur bedingt nachvollziehen, was du sagen willst, aber gegen Ende klingt es z.B. so, als hätte die NATO russisches Militärgerät im Hafen von Sewastopol erobern wollen. (Welches erst kurz zuvor von der Ukraine -der die NATO-Annäherung verweigert worden war- für einen langen Zeitraum an Russland verpachtet worden war.)


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2014)

*Putinversteher*


Na Ja 

Es gab vom Westen keine festen Zusagen oder gar einen Vertag, der die "Nato-Osterweiterung" verbietet. Auch weiß ich nicht, weshalb man die Nato nach dem Kalten Krieg hätte auflösen sollen, schliesslich barg die Welt auch nach seinem Ende viel Gefahrenpotenzial, dem der Westen in einem Militärbündnis einfach sicherer gegenübertrat. Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass die Nato sehr strenge Aufnahmekriterien hat (Enlargement of NATO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), die dein Szenario über die Nato und die Ukraine extrem unrealistisch erscheinen lassen.

Die Mär von der aggressiven und Russland einzukreisen versuchenden Nato existiert nur in Russlands imperialer Logik, die wie Russlands Militärparaden und sowjetischer Nostalgie überhaupt nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Wenn du mich fragst, sollte Putin mal diesem ganzen Blödsinn abschwören und die Demokratisierung seines Landes vorantreiben. Eine Opposition zulassen, Pressefreiheit gewähren, Dissidenten und Kritiker nicht politisch verfolgen und die marode Wirtschaft auf Trab bringen. 

Und was den angeblich vom Westen finanzierten Putsch angeht: Es gibt die Aussage einer US-Diplomatin, dass die USA seit 1991 5 Milliarden Dollar in die Stabilisierung und Demokratisierung der Ukraine investiert hat. Ich finde es sehr gewagt, dass als einen vom Westen finanzierten Putsch auszulegen.


----------



## Putinversteher (25. August 2014)

Jaja, die verrückten Russischen Imperialisten. Finde es auch einen unzumutbaren Zustand wie sie mit ihren rund 1000 Militärbasen im Ausland der ganzen Welt ihren Stempel aufdrücken wollen.


----------



## loser321 (25. August 2014)

Hat es was damit zu tun? Was erlaubt der sich, die sollten gefälligst weiter unten bleiben.

http://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/...438_759120984134364_5724187702551566568_o.png


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jaja, die verrückten Russischen Imperialisten. Finde es auch einen unzumutbaren Zustand wie sie mit ihren rund 1000 Militärbasen im Ausland der ganzen Welt ihren Stempel aufdrücken wollen.



"Verrückt" an Russlands imperialer Logik ist eben, dass Russland seit dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion kein Imperium mehr ist, sondern nur noch ein von Missständen geplagtes Schwellenland.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. August 2014)

*Nato-Osterweiterung *- schon wieder??? 
Es ist natürlich passend, Erinnerungslücken zu haben, wenn es dem eigenen Vorteil dient! 
Aber wie nur schaffte es die süße Angela und Gaucki in den Bundestag, denn nur auf Grundlage der Zusage, dass es keine Nato-Osterweiterung geben wird, gab es die Deutsche Wiedervereinigung. Die muss dann natürlich auch nur eine Mär des aggressiven Russlands gewesen sein....?
Wie schade nur, dass das Internet nie vergisst!
*
Die NATO-Osterweiterung - Die Ursache für den Krieg in der Ukraine? - Bananenrepublik - YouTube*
*DER SPIEGEL*48/2009 - Absurde Vorstellung*

*Ich versteh gar nicht, was so nostalgisch und überholt an Paraden ist? Die USA lieben doch Paraden!*

*Moskau: Nato-Soldaten marschieren bei russischer Militärparade - SPIEGEL ONLINE*

Ach ja stimmt ja, da hat Millitär natürlich nichts zu suchen!
Das gehört in den Einsatz, um Menschen zu töten.
...und politische Gegner verfolgt man auch nicht mehr, auf die schickt man Drohnen und das Problem ist gelöst. 

Niemand hat vor eine Mauer zu errichten!
Der Irak hat Massenvernichtungswaffen!
Der Raketenschirm richtet sich nur gegen den Iran! 

*Putin über den Raketenschild - YouTube

Ab 2015 gibt es RT auch in deutscher Sprache! 
*
Wenn Bernd Lucke über Nacht deutscher Bundeskanzler wird - so entstand ukrainische Putschregierung :

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_Hw4588-EU&index=122&list=UU5H_U6z_YhWaEUFG9fqR-qw
*


----------



## JePe (25. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die Krim als die Geburtsstätte Russlands ist einfach verschenkt worden.



Volksmund wuerde jetzt wohl sagen: Geschenkt ist geschenkt, wiederholen ist gestohlen.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es gab bei unserer Wiedervereinigung die Zusage an Russland das sich die NATO keinen Zentimeter an Russland nähert.



Als die deutsche Einigung (nicht Wiedervereinigung) auf der Tagesordnung stand, gab es gar kein "Russland", sondern eine Sowjetunion. Dieses Staatengebilde ist in jeder erdenklichen Hinsicht - ethnisch, politisch und territorial - auseinandergefallen. Eine oft zitierte, aber nie belegte muendliche Zusage an ein nicht mehr existierendes Land zur Doktrin zu erklaeren und sie unter Artenschutz zu stellen, ist irgendwie ... ich weiss nicht. Ueberkonstruiert?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die NATO ist ein Militärbündniss gegen Russland gewesen(...)



Die NATO war und ist ein Verteidigungsbuendnis. Gegruendet wurde sie 1949; nicht zuletzt als Reaktion auf die sowjetische Berlinblockade. Sie war, jedenfalls bis zu dessen Aufloesung, das Pendant zum Warschauer Pakt. Militaerisch engagiert hat sich die NATO im Kosovo, als Konsequenz aus 9/11 in Afghanistan und im lybischen Buergerkrieg.

1997 (!) uebrigens hat die NATO mit der Ukraine die "NATO-Ukraine-Charta ueber eine besondere Partnerschaft" vereinbart. Praesident war damals Leonid Danilowitsch Kutschma, der bei der Wahl 1994 als der russlandfreundlichere Kandidat galt.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Russland hatte einen Pachtvertrag für die Krim bzw. Sewastopol der immer beliebig verlängert wurde.



Der von der Ukraine auch nach Maidan & Co. nicht in Frage gestellt wurde.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Russland hatte bis zum Westlich Finanzierten Putsch keinerlei interesse militärisch zu agieren oder die Krim einfach wieder reinzuholen(...)



... und auch nach dem angeblich "vom Westen finanzierten Putsch" keinerlei Recht dazu, auf der Krim abzeichenlose Soldateska herumzustolzieren zu lassen, die Krim heim ins russische Reich zu holen oder mit 280 Militaerfahrzeugen, auf denen "frisch gestrichen"-Schilder prangten, die ukrainische Souveraenitaet zu verletzen (ich male mir mal lieber nicht aus, was fuer ein Shitstorm von Dir und Deinen Juengern angezettelt wuerde, wenn trotz russischem Protestes 280 NATO-Laster humanitaere Hilfe nach Tschetschenien bringen wuerden).



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)ist Russland seit Putin sehr an einem koordinierten Miteinander mit Europa interessiert, weil wir vor so blöden Aktionen wie in der Ukraine ein verlässlicher Partner waren der sich vor allem gut ergänzt hatte (Russland mit sehr vielen Rohstoffen, Europa mit Hochtechnologie in sachen Industrie)



Ja, so kann man es auch sehen. Monoindustriekultur, die endliche Gueter ausbeutet bei gleichzeitiger Vernachlaessigung unvermeidlicher Reformen und Entwicklung einer zukunftsfaehigen Oekonomie und daraus resultierend eine gegenseitige Abhaengigkeit wuerde ich es nennen. Wer wen wie sehr braucht, werden wir sehen, wenn die wechselseitigen Sanktionen anfangen Wirkung zu entfalten.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Nach dem Putsch sollte unstrittig die Nato direkt vor die Haustür gepackt werden und dazu noch Sewastopol inkl. seiner Atomsprengköpfe und was weiß ich nicht alles in NATO Besitz übergehen.



Du hast das wichtigste vergessen: Wladimir sollte ein Ring durch die Nase getrieben werden. Woher ich das weiss? Das tut nix zur Sache und beweisen werde ich es gleich gar nicht. Ich behaupte es einfach willawallewieesmirgefaellt!



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nichtsmehr schreiben(...)



Und das waere wohl auch besser gewesen. Andererseits - The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Hänschen (25. August 2014)

Laut Bild.de sind russische Panzer über die ukrainische Grenze gefahren.

Vorsicht mit Bild.de die machen gern Panik


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2014)

Separatisten stellen ukrainische Soldaten zur Schau

Obs hier schon gepostet wurde, keine Ahnung. 

Würde die Ukraine das machen, würde Putin glatt einmarschieren.


----------



## JePe (26. August 2014)

Das hat er auf der Krim getan, abgestritten und spaeter dann doch zugegeben (2. Seite, 10:41 Uhr) und scheinbar will er dieses Spiel nun wieder spielen. Einen Grund iSv eine Legitimation braucht er dafuer nicht; falls doch danach gefragt wuerde, fantasiert er (und die in diversen Foren, dieses hier eingeschlossen, aktiven Cyberkrieger) sich eben eine faschistische Junta unter der Fuehrung Amerikas, einer zionistischen Weltverschwoerung oder "hier-bitte-ein-Feindbild-Deiner-Wahl-einfuegen" zusammen.


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

"Das hat er auf der Krim getan, abgestritten und spaeter dann doch zugegeben (2. Seite, 10:41 Uhr)" diesem Tagespiegel Auszug würde ich keinen Milimeter vertrauen. Ich würde gut und gern behaupten, dass dieser Satz: "Ja, natürlich standen dort auch unsere Truppen." gut und gern auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerißen wurde und davor oder danach ein Satz kam von wegen: "In Sewastopol ist unsere Flotte stationiert. Ja, natürlich standen dort auch unsere Truppen."

Mal davon ab, wie gefällt es dir eigentlich als aktiver Nato-Cyberkrieger bezeichnet zu werden?


----------



## Caduzzz (26. August 2014)

In den westlichen Massenmedien, welche das faschistische Putschregime des Schokoladenpräsidenten unterstützen und sich somit klar gegen die freiheitlichen Bestrebungen der prorussischen, freiheitsliebenden Helden...puuuuh, nach soviel Phrasengedresche erst mal Luft holen

Also: Fallschirmjäger landen aus Versehen in Ukraine , aber wie gesagt westliche Hetzpropaganda....

WEIL Herr Lawrow die Lügen der westlichen Propaganda als Teil der des Informationskrieges sieht, deshalb empfiehlt er die gründliche Untersuchung von Massenmedien....ja, Informationen von mehreren Seiten sind immer wichtig! Den Ukrainern traue ich einiges zu, aber "Untersuchung von Massenmedien" nach russischer Spielart, irgendwie drängen sich mir da die Worte "Zensur, Lobhudelei, Manipulation" in den Vordergrund 

um mal den User "Putinversteher" zu zitieren:
"Das mag sich für Leute wie dich total verrückt anhören, aber es gibt eben nichtnur böse und gut. Medien die immer nur lügen und immer nur die wahrheit sagen usw. entweder ihr seid noch ziemlich jung oder beschränkt wenn ihr sowas nicht versteht."

Genau, es gibt nicht nur Gut Und Böse - Lüge und Wahrheit, wäre aber schön wenn auch mal unsere prorussischen Freunde nicht immer auf Andere zeigen sondern sich selber mal an ihre Nase fassen


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> welche das faschistische Putschregime des Schokoladenpräsidenten


 
Ich bitte mal um Beweise inform seriöser Quellen dafür dass die gesamte Ukrainische Regierung Faschisten sind.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal um Beweise inform seriöser Quellen dafür dass die gesamte Ukrainische Regierung Faschisten sind.



Ich gebe die Frage mal weiter an diejenigen, die das immer hier schreiben bzw. solch Vokabular benutzen. Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal um Beweise inform seriöser Quellen dafür dass die gesamte Ukrainische Regierung Faschisten sind.


Du wirst dich zwar eh gleich auf dein Hintertürchen "gesamte" zurückziehen, aber hier gern auch so was: Nationalisten in der ukrainischen Armee : Mit Ultra-Rechten in den Kampf | tagesschau.de - Der Beitrag der tagesthemen bennent Roß und Reiter und nicht der Titel wie er vermuten läßt ist Gesamtbestandteil des Reports sondern och ein wenig mehr. Kam leider zu einer etwas späten Sendezeit in den 20 Uhr Nachrichten der Tagesschau wäre es wohl dann doch zu derb gewesen. Mir ist das eh sinnfrei diese rechts links faschisten sozialisten konservativ progressiv Betrachtung. Die Worthülsen sind eh nur geblubber der Medien. Einzig was zählt ist: "An ihren Taten sollte man sie erkennen."


----------



## efdev (26. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> "An ihren Taten sollte man sie erkennen."


 
dieser teil spricht aber leider auch nicht gerade für die seperatisten wenn ich mir den link von leob ansehe.


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> dieser teil spricht aber leider auch nicht gerade für die seperatisten wenn ich mir den link von leob ansehe.


Jepp. - Bürgerkrieg ist halt keine tolle Sache. Und umso länger er dauert, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es noch mehr ausartet.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du wirst dich zwar eh gleich auf dein Hintertürchen "gesamte" zurückziehen, aber hier gern auch so was: Nationalisten in der ukrainischen Armee : Mit Ultra-Rechten in den Kampf | tagesschau.de - Der Beitrag der tagesthemen bennent Roß und Reiter und nicht der Titel wie er vermuten läßt ist Gesamtbestandteil des Reports sondern och ein wenig mehr. Kam leider zu einer etwas späten Sendezeit in den 20 Uhr Nachrichten der Tagesschau wäre es wohl dann doch zu derb gewesen. Mir ist das eh sinnfrei diese rechts links faschisten sozialisten konservativ progressiv Betrachtung. Die Worthülsen sind eh nur geblubber der Medien. Einzig was zählt ist: "An ihren Taten sollte man sie erkennen."


 
Ich bat um einen Beleg dass die *gesamte *ukrainische Regierung aus Faschisten besteht.
In dem Artikel wird erwähnt dass sich Paramilitärische Typen in der Armee bewegen -- Anzahl nicht ermittelbar.
1. Nationalisten gibt es in wohl allen Militärs eines jeweiligen Landes.
2. Was hat das mit der Regierung zu tun?


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bat um einen Beleg dass die *gesamte *ukrainische Regierung aus Faschisten besteht.
> In dem Artikel wird erwähnt dass sich Paramilitärische Typen in der Armee bewegen -- Anzahl nicht ermittelbar.
> 1. Nationalisten gibt es in wohl allen Militärs eines jeweiligen Landes.
> 2. Was hat das mit der Regierung zu tun?


War mir klar, dass du so nen Quatsch abziehst. - Naja hab ja schon geschrieben, dass du dich auf dein gesamte zurückziehen würdest. So schön vorhersehbar wie deine Denkmuster gestrickt sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Caduzzz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > welche das faschistische Putschregime des Schokoladenpräsidenten unterstützen
> ...


Militär verstärkt durch "pöse Nazis" Justizminister schüttelt Hände - besser gesagt billigt es. Justizminister Teil der Regierung. Regierung also durchsetzt mit "pösen Nazis". "Pöse Nazi Regierung" stützt Schokolandenpräsident.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> War mir klar, dass du so nen Quatsch abziehst. - Naja hab ja schon geschrieben, dass du dich auf dein gesamte zurückziehen würdest. So schön vorhersehbar wie deine Denkmuster gestrickt sind.


 
Immer mal wieder wird hier im Thread behauptet dass die gesamte Ukrainische Regierung aus Faschisten besteht.
Ich möchte einfach nur einen Beleg dafür haben. Das ist alles.

Oder behauptest du auch dass die Deutsche Regierung aus Nazis besteht wenn ein paar Volldeppen in Uniform mal ein paar Hitler Parolen brüllen?


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

Wenn sie in Teilen "pöse Nazis" hat ist sie sicher nicht Demokratiekonform, nach den gutmenschlichen Betrachtungsmustern in den dt. Medien und Eliten. Sprich nen weißen Bapperl kleb ich sicher nicht drauf. Mich interessiert herzlich wenig ob Nazis im Bundestag sitzen oder Abgeordnete sich gemein machen mit Leuten dieser Einstellung. 

Sry dafür aber links rechts ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2014)

Das Militär muss der einzige Waffenträger einer Nation sein.
Dafür hat die Regierung zu Sorgen.


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

Sparanus, kommt diese Auffassung aus deiner Bildung die du im Sozialkunde Unterricht (heut nennt sich sowas glaub - Wirtschaft und Recht - für die Alten: "Staatskunde und politische Bildung") genoßen hast? - Ich denk mal in der Ukranie sollte der Sozialismus wohl eine ähnliche Ansicht befördern. Aber du kannst mal gut und gern davon ausgehen, dass so oft wie um die Krim rum Krieg geführt wurde die Bevölkerung sich da sicher nicht entwaffnen lassen würde, die haben nämlich andere Erinnerungen, was Staaten so mit ihren Bürgern tun, weils ihnen in den Kram passt - gerade im Bewußtsein der Ukraine un den Jahren zwischen vor und nach 1930.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sry dafür aber links rechts ist nicht mein Ding.


 
Ich finde diese ständige Klassifikation auch veraltet und unsinnig. 
Ist mir egal ob ''rechts'' oder ''links'', ich beurteile bezogen auf die Handlung der Leute.
Undefinierte Termini halte ich für belanglos und lächerlich, was anderes als ''Schubladendenken'' fördern tun diese nicht.


----------



## loser321 (26. August 2014)

Jetzt sagt schon "der" amerikanische ober Think Tank Council on Foreign Relations
das der Westen das Problem ist.

Hier: 

http://m.heise.de/tp/artikel/42/42618/1.html?from-classic=1

Und hier der komplette Artikel:

http://praag.org/?p=15312


----------



## JePe (27. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt schon "der" amerikanische ober Think Tank Council on Foreign Relations das der Westen das Problem ist.



Eine einzelne Person kommt zu der Einschaetzung, dass "der Westen" erheblich an der Entstehung des Problems beteiligt ist. Das ist eine Einschaetzung, die grundsaetzlich sicherlich auch zutrifft.

Die Interpretation des TELEPOLIS-Artikels hingegen, "der Westen" wuerde die Eskalation mutwillig vorantreiben, die Region destabilieren und Europa in einen Krieg treiben wollen, ist Unfug und Mearsheimers Aufsatz so auch nicht zu entnehmen. Dafuer greift der Verfasser des TELEPOLIS-Artikels auf ein beliebtes Stilmittel zurueck: er zitiert zu seinem Weltbild kompatible Schnipsel und fuegt Fuellsaetze hinzu, die seine Sicht der Dinge befoerdern.

Das kann ich auch:

_He responded by taking Crimea, a peninsula he feared would host a NATO naval base, and working to destabilize Ukraine until it abandoned its efforts to join the West._

Er (Putin) reagierte mit der Uebernahme der Krim (...) und arbeitet an der Destabilisierung der Ukraine so lange weiter, bis diese ihre Bestrebungen aufgibt, sich dem Westen anzunaehern. (Anm.: beides wird von vielen hier im Forum kategorisch abgestritten)

_At its April 2008 summit in Bucharest, the alliance considered admitting Georgia and Ukraine. The George W. Bush administration supported doing so, but France and Germany opposed the move for fear that it would unduly antagonize Russia._

Waehrend des 2008er NATO-Gipfels erwog das Buendnis, Georgien und der Ukraine die Aufnahme anzubieten. Die Amerikaner waren fuer einen solchen Schritt, Deutschland und Frankreich dagegen, weil man Russland nicht provozieren wollte. (Anm.: aehm, wie bitte? Deutschland ist doch einer der Kriegstreiber in diesem Konflikt?)

_One Russian newspaper reported that Putin, while speaking with Bush, “very transparently hinted that if Ukraine was accepted into NATO, it would cease to exist.”_

Eine russische Zeitung zitierte Putin aus einer Unterredung mit Bush sr. mit der "sehr deutlichen Warnung, dass die Ukraine aufhoeren wuerde zu existieren, sollte die NATO ihr die Aufnahme anbieten". (Anm.: aehm, wie bitte? Rosinenbomber Putin drohte mit der Vernichtung eines Landes, sollte dieses souveraene Entscheidungen treffen, die den tatsaechlichen oder gefuehlten Interessen Russlands zuwiderlaufen? Ich dachte der tut nichts und will nur helfen?)

_Russia’s invasion of Georgia in August 2008 should have dispelled any remaining doubts about Putin’s determination to prevent Georgia and Ukraine from joining NATO._

Die russische Invasion in Georgien im gleichen Jahr (2008) haette Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit dieser Drohung ausraeumen sollen. (Anm.: wer vorher fuehlt, hoert nachher besser?)

_For Putin, the time to act against Ukraine and the West had arrived. Shortly after February 22, he ordered Russian forces to take Crimea from Ukraine, and soon after that, he incorporated it into Russia._

Damit war fuer Putin die Zeit des Handelns gekommen. Er entsandte Truppen, um die Krim von der Ukraine loszuloesen und unmittelbar darauf integrierte er sie in die russische Foederation. (Anm.: aehm, was? Das war doch ein Volksbegehren, eine verzweifelte Flucht vor der nationalsozialistischen Kiewer Junta, hochkompatibel mit dem Voelkerrecht?)

_Next, Putin put massive pressure on the new government in Kiev to discourage it from siding with the West against Moscow, making it clear that he would wreck Ukraine as a functioning state before he would allow it to become a Western stronghold on Russia’s doorstep._

Als naechstes setzte Putin die neue Kiewer Regierung unter massiven Druck, sich nicht gegen den russischen Willen auf die Seite des Westens zu schlagen, und machte klar, dass er die Ukraine als funktionierenden Staat zerstoeren wuerde, sollte diese ein westliches Bollwerk vor der russischen Haustuer werden. (Anm.: aehm, was? Putin? Der nette Kerl, der weisse Laster mit Schokolade schickt, um die darbende Bevoelkerung zu unterstuetzen soll damit gedroht haben, eine solche Situation bewusst und willentlich herbeizufuehren?)

_Officials from the United States and its European allies contend that they tried hard to assuage Russian fears and that Moscow should understand that NATO has no designs on Russia. In addition to continually denying that its expansion was aimed at containing Russia, the alliance has never permanently deployed military forces in its new member states. In 2002, it even created a body called the NATO-Russia Council in an effort to foster cooperation. To further mollify Russia, the United States announced in 2009 that it would deploy its new missile defense system on warships in European waters, at least initially, rather than on Czech or Polish territory._

Vertreter der USA und ihrer europaeischen Verbuendeten halten dagegen, dass sie alles daran gesetzt haetten, Moskau klar zu machen, dass die NATO keine Bedrohung fuer Russland sei. Man verzichtete auf die staendige Stationierung von NATO-Truppen in den neuen (osteuropaeischen) Mitgliedsstaaten. 2002 richtete man den NATO-Russland-Rat ein, der eine Zusammenarbeit foerdern sollte. 2009 erklaerte die USA, man wuerde den geplanten Raketenabwehrschild statt auf polnischem und tschechischen Boden nun seegestuetzt realisieren. (Anm.: aehm, was ist denn jetzt los? Ich dachte die NATO-Truppen stuenden schon mit der G36 im Anschlag auf dem Roten Platz?)

Und Ja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das weder die Aussage des Aufsatzes ist noch die Realitaet abbildet. Ich wollte damit nur demonstrieren, wie der TELEPOLIS-Schreiberling (und viele hier im Forum) sich aus Publikationen solche Zitate cherrypicken, die geeinget sind, ihr eigenes Weltbild zu zertifizieren. Das hat weder etwas mit Journalismus zu tun noch ist es besonders hilfreich.

Das haette der Autor bei aufmerksamer Lektuere auch leicht selbst herausfinden koennen:

_The result is that the United States and its allies *unknowingly* provoked a major crisis over Ukraine._

Das Ergebnis ist, dass die USA und ihre Verbuendeten *unwissentlich* eine schwere Krise in der Ukraine ausgeloest haben.



loser321 schrieb:


> Und hier der komplette Artikel:



Der Aufsatz ist im Original hier zu finden: Klick!


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. August 2014)

*Im Forum wurde sich ja schon über "Putinversteher" lustig gemacht. Ich hab festgestellt, dass es hier sehr viele Versteher (Nato-Versteher, USA-Versteher, EU-Versteher, Ukrainische Putschregierungsversteher usw.) gibt, nur ich versteh euch nicht!*
*Es wäre ja super, wenn ihr euer Verständnis auch mal mit mir teilt und mir genau erklärt, warum das Verhalten Russlands so falsch und das Verhalten des Westens richtig ist.*

*@ Threshold*
Caduzzz hatte nicht "gesamte" geschrieben...
Warum willst du Beweise für das "gesamte" faschistische Putschregime haben? Ich hab hier noch niemand von gesamt sprechen gehört.
Sollte es nicht so sein, dass du uns beweist, dass da keine Faschisten in diesem Regime sind, oder dass es nicht ein Putsch war und dies mit Quellen belegst?
Versteh ich nicht!

*@ JePe*
"Der von der Ukraine auch nach Maidan & Co. nicht in Frage gestellt wurde."
Woher nimmst du die Sicherheit deiner Aussage, dass ein Land, was nach diesem Putsch plötzlich eine so russlandfeindliche Politik betreibt, diesen Pachtvertrag nicht einfach für ungültig erklärt hätte? Dir müsste bekannt sein, dass unter Timoschenkos (die schon damals eng mit dem Westen zusammenarbeitete) Regierung dieser Pachtvertrag nicht verlängert werden sollte!
Versteh ich nicht!

*@ all*
Wieso darf der Westen überhaupt Putsche fördern und unterstützen?
Frage: Ist das kein Bruch der ukrainischen Souveränität und Destabilisierung dieses Landes?

Da jetzt sicher wieder Quellen und Beweisen gefordert werden....
Wieso wurde Jazenjuks Stiftung vom Westen unterstützt?
Wieso wurde Klitschkos UDAR Partei von unserer CDU unterstützt?

Westliche Politiker hielten auf dem Maidan bei den Demonstanten Reden und solidarisierten sich mit ihnen, ist das keine Unterstützung?
Wieso solidarisierten sich diese westlichen Politiker mit den Demonstranten, obwohl sie Kenntnis von der Gewaltbereitschaft dieser Demonstranten gegenüber der Polizei hatten.
Zur Erinnerung: Bei Janukowitsch war die Polizei mit Schildern und Schlagstöcken bewaffnet! 
In den USA (Ferguson) kam die Polizei mit Militärausrüstung (Sturmgewehren ect.) und diese Polizisten wurden nicht von den Demonstranten  angezündet oder beschossen!

Wurden die Kekse, die Frau Nuland auf dem Maidan an die "friedlichen Demonstranten" verteilt hat, von den 5 Milliarden der USA bezahlt oder gingen die extra?
War das "Kekse verteilen"  keine humanitäre Hilfe? ...und muss man es deshalb nicht auch als Invasion der USA werten?
Erklärt mir das bitte, versteh ich nicht!

Wie können Menschen, die ein sehr geringes Einkommen haben, wochenlang Tag für Tag, sich auf dem Maidan tummeln, ohne arbeiten zu müssen? Laut einigen Zeugenaussagen haben sie dafür Geld bekommen. Woher war das Geld? Janukowitsch oder Russland hat sie sicher nicht bezahlt!

Bei Janukowitsch hieß es doch, wenn ein Präsident sein eigenes Volk umbringt, hat er jegliche Legitimation verloren! Bei Janukowitsch waren es ca. 100 Menschen, wobei niemals klar sein wird, ob man ihm überhaupt alle 100 Getöteten anlasten kann oder wer sonst noch dafür verantwortlich war!
Da verwundert es mich schon sehr, dass dem Westen nun die tausenden Toten unter der Zivilbevölkerung am Arsch vorbeigehen und sie aber bei jedem ukrainischen militärischen Flugobjekt, welches bei den Angriffen auf die eigenen Städte abgeschossen wird, ihre tiefste Bestürzung darüber bekunden!
Es ist ja nicht so, dass diese Flugobjekte über den Seperatistenhochburgen Essenspakete fallenlassen. 
Erklärt mir das bitte!


Ich höre immer von euch so oft von Demokratie, z.B. die USA hätte 5 Milliarden in die Förderung der Demokratie der Ukraine investiert!
Demokratie heisst doch, das Volk wählt seine Regierung. Janukowitsch war vom Volk gewählt. 
Der Westen liebt doch Demokratie, wir leben Demokratie und fordern von der ganzen restlichen Welt Demokratie.
Wie kann es da sein, dass wir einen demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten verfassungswidrig absetzen und eine verfassungswidrig selbsternannte Putschregierung ins Leben rufen????
Das Volk hat eine mitbestimmende Funktion - warum interessierte die Meinung/Empörung der Ostukrainer über den Kiewer Putsch, der ihre gewählte Regierung einfach weggeputscht hatte niemanden, nur weil diese Empörung nicht den westlichen Interessen entsprach?
Respektierung der politischen Oposition- wieso wurden Kommunisten verfolgt, ihre Büros besetzt und verwüstet, der Vorfall in Odessa..... und nun will Poroschenko auch noch die Regierung von Seperatistenfreundlichen Politikern säubern, hat alles nicht grad viel mit Demokratie zu tun. wenn man das Gegenüber stellt, hatte die Ukraine vorher mehr Demokratie als jetzt.

Ihr kennt doch alle sicher: Eltern haften für ihre Kinder!
Muss es hier nicht heißen: Der Westen haftet für seine Putschregierung???

Ich habe noch so viele weitere Fragen!


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sparanus, kommt diese Auffassung aus deiner Bildung die du im Sozialkunde Unterricht (heut nennt sich sowas glaub - Wirtschaft und Recht - für die Alten: "Staatskunde und politische Bildung") genoßen hast? - Ich denk mal in der Ukranie sollte der Sozialismus wohl eine ähnliche Ansicht befördern. Aber du kannst mal gut und gern davon ausgehen, dass so oft wie um die Krim rum Krieg geführt wurde die Bevölkerung sich da sicher nicht entwaffnen lassen würde, die haben nämlich andere Erinnerungen, was Staaten so mit ihren Bürgern tun, weils ihnen in den Kram passt - gerade im Bewußtsein der Ukraine un den Jahren zwischen vor und nach 1930.


Meine Ansicht kommt daher, dass Paramilitärs schlecht sind. Siehe SA, SS und Freikorps.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *@ Threshold*
> Caduzzz hatte nicht "gesamte" geschrieben...



Lies mal was er geschrieben hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum willst du Beweise für das "gesamte" faschistische Putschregime haben? Ich hab hier noch niemand von gesamt sprechen gehört.
> Sollte es nicht so sein, dass du uns beweist, dass da keine Faschisten in diesem Regime sind, oder dass es nicht ein Putsch war und dies mit Quellen belegst?
> Versteh ich nicht!



Wer behauptet denn ständig dass da Faschisten am Werk sind?
Doch wo sind die Beweise für die Behauptungen?


----------



## Putinversteher (27. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn ständig dass da Faschisten am Werk sind?
> Doch wo sind die Beweise für die Behauptungen?



Allukrainische Vereinigung
The Ukrainian Euromaidan: The Solution to Putin, or Just Another Fascist Political Coup? | revolution-news.com

Warum hört man eigentlich seit ner weile nichtsmehr wegen mh17 und warum muss jetzt schon Russland öffentlich eine weitere Aufklärung fordern? Just sayin´... Und zu meinem Namen - Ich fühle mich weder Putin noch Russland sonderlich verbunden, der Name "Putinversteher" geisterte schon sehr früh im Februar/März rum für Leute die eine Kritische haltung gegen den scheiss der uns hier verkauft wurde, hatten. Ich bin einfach nur die Heuchelei und die Kriegstreiberei satt die im Namen von "Demokratie & Freiheit" getrieben wird und die eigentlichen Motive doch sehr viel niederer anzusiedeln sind. Und das Deutschland seit einer Weile meint "ganz vorne mitzuspielen" sollte vielleicht doch mal den einen oder anderen zu denken geben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. August 2014)

Man hört vom Fall MH17 nichts mehr, weil es eine ukrainische Verschwörung gibt, wie immer mit der CIA und den Illuminaten. Die Ukraine hat nämlich das Flugzeug selbst abgeschossen, und zwar mit einem neuartigen Flugzeug aus Area 51, um damit einen Weltkrieg zu provozieren, der die Menschheit schwächt, damit die Reptiloiden, die in der hohlen Erde wohnen, die Weltherrschaft übernehmen können. Das sollte uns zu denken geben.   Sorry, das musste sein. 

Kriegstreiberei und Kumpanei mit Faschisten - ist das nicht genau das, was Putin macht?


----------



## Putinversteher (27. August 2014)

Jo das war fast lustig, noch 1-2x vorm spiegel üben dann könnts was werden...


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Allukrainische Vereinigung
> The Ukrainian Euromaidan: The Solution to Putin, or Just Another Fascist Political Coup? | revolution-news.com


 
Und das soll mir jetzt was sagen?
Ich kann daraus nicht erkennen dass das für die gesamte Ukrainische Regierung zutrifft.
Die Partei erreichte überraschend knapp über 10% bei den Wahlen 2012. Der Präsidentsschafftskandiat erreichte 1,4% der Stimmen.
10% des Parlaments sind nicht 100% der Regierung.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. August 2014)

In dem Zusammenhang Ukraine: Der schwierige Umgang mit Swoboda und Rechtem Sektor | ZEIT ONLINE

Sorry wenns jetzt großkotzig rüberkommt, aber ihr seid einfach um eure naivität zu beneiden. Mal im ernst - da werden von den USA und unter anderem uns 5 Milliarden in einen Putsch gesteckt. "Seltsamerweise" wurde hier 0 kommuniziert "So Leute wir drücken jetzt ein paar Hardcore Faschisten z.B. der Swoboda Partei 5 Milliarden in die Hand, der Putsch hat schon seine richtigkeit und macht euch bitte keine Sorgen. Wir wissen Nazis sind doof, aber hey Leute die meinens bestimmt gut und wollen die Demokratie in der Ukraine stärken" - mal im ernst leute, kriegt ihr noch was mit ? Wie wurde die Putscherei hier in den Medien verkauft ? Klar würds schlecht kommen wenn man mal ehrlich ist - aber zum Glück gibts ja genug Leute die an jeden scheiss glauben solange sie vom richtigen Märchenonkel kommen.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Sorry wenns jetzt großkotzig rüberkommt, aber ihr seid einfach um eure naivität zu beneiden. Mal im ernst - da werden von den USA und unter anderem uns 5 Milliarden in einen Putsch gesteckt. "Seltsamerweise" wurde hier 0 kommuniziert "So Leute wir drücken jetzt ein paar Hardcore Faschisten z.B. der Swoboda Partei 5 Milliarden in die Hand, der Putsch hat schon seine richtigkeit und macht euch bitte keine Sorgen. Wir wissen Nazis sind doof, aber hey Leute die meinens bestimmt gut und wollen die Demokratie in der Ukraine stärken" - mal im ernst leute, kriegt ihr noch was mit ? Wie wurde die Putscherei hier in den Medien verkauft ? Klar würds schlecht kommen wenn man mal ehrlich ist - aber zum Glück gibts ja genug Leute die an jeden scheiss glauben solange sie vom richtigen Märchenonkel kommen.



..erstaunlich viel Geld, 5 Mrd. _was - um meine alte Mathelehrerin zu zitieren_? Haben sie jetzt nur der Swoboda Partei geben oder nicht? Du schreibst "z.B", würde für mich in dem Zusammenhang heißen: nichts genaues weiß man nicht...  also YouTubevideo oder so bitte nachreichen als "Quelle"

Um dich mal wieder zu zitieren:
"Das mag sich für Leute wie dich total verrückt anhören, aber es gibt eben nichtnur böse und gut. Medien die immer nur lügen und immer nur die wahrheit sagen usw. entweder ihr seid noch ziemlich jung oder beschränkt wenn ihr sowas nicht versteht." 

Danach müßtest du doch eigentlich verstanden haben, dass es nicht nur einen "Märchenonkel" gibt, dennoch beharrst du auf deinen Onkeln...Eigentor?

 Mal werden westliche Medien verteufelt, mal werden sie als Quelle heran gezogen, je nachdem wie es in den Kram passt. Wie denn nun? Verteufeln oder sich wirklich mal unterschiedliche Quellen angucken...?

Dass Nazis ******* sind bezweifelt hier auch niemand, aber "Faschismus" ist nicht gleich deutscher Nationalsozialismus. Die Definition von "Faschismus" ist schwieriger und anstrengender als hier immer inflationär benutzt wird und wird hier wild durcheinander geworfen. (guckt mal unter Definitionen von "Faschismus", erstaunlicher weise könnten da mehr Parallelen zu Tage kommen als euch lieb sind )

Es gibt Nazis in der Ukraine? Ja, leider. Ist das *******? Ja! Gibt es Nazis in Russland? Ja, leider. Ist das *******? Ja! In Deutschland? Klar, und genauso *******!

Ständig über Putsch zu reden, weil der Präsident gewählt worden ist lächerlich anmaßend! Ja, er mag demokratisch gewählt worden sein, wenn er aber Mist baut, im Sinne der Mehrheit-"Volkes Wille", dann wird er abgewählt, notfalls gestürzt. Mag für Obrigkeitshörige eine Katastrophe sein, ist aber Teil eines demokratischen Prozesses.... Das da auch Parteien zu Worte kommen, die mir "nicht passen" muss ich als Demokrat akzeptieren und dagegen angehen.


DU und Andere hier fordern immer eine differenzierte, kritische, neutrale Betrachtung gegenüber "den Russen" bzw. russischer Außenpolitik, von Euch kommt nichts, gar nichts, dergleichen!

Ständig werden in alter Sowjetpropagandamanier Phrasen gedroschen bei denen so mancher alter Kommunikationsoffizier vor Neid erblasst, das Problem: das selbe Vokabular benutzen auch Nazis/Faschisten! Nächste Eigentor!

Es ist einfach nur erheiternd eure Kommentare teilweise zu lesen, die Redakteure der Aktuellen Kamera hätten keine besseren Texte verfassen können.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang Ukraine: Der schwierige Umgang mit Swoboda und Rechtem Sektor | ZEIT ONLINE


 
Das bezieht sich eben nicht auf die gesamte Regierung.
Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich -- ist jetzt meine Einschätzung -- dass sich nationale Strukturen bilden wenn das Land kurz vorm Bürgerkrieg steht.
Ukrainer die nichts mit Russland zu tun haben wollen verachten die Pro russischen Separatisten und bilden eine Front gegen sie -- indem sie sich zum Militärdienst melden oder eine eigene Miliz aufbauen.
Klar sind das Nationalisten und vernünftig ist es auch nicht aber die Separatisten verhalten sich letztendlich nicht anders. Sie lehnen die Ukrainische Autorität ab und kämpfen dagegen. Sollte man auch nicht gut finden.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Sorry wenns jetzt großkotzig rüberkommt, aber ihr seid einfach um eure naivität zu beneiden. Mal im ernst - da werden von den USA und unter anderem uns 5 Milliarden in einen Putsch gesteckt. "Seltsamerweise" wurde hier 0 kommuniziert "So Leute wir drücken jetzt ein paar Hardcore Faschisten z.B. der Swoboda Partei 5 Milliarden in die Hand, der Putsch hat schon seine richtigkeit und macht euch bitte keine Sorgen. Wir wissen Nazis sind doof, aber hey Leute die meinens bestimmt gut und wollen die Demokratie in der Ukraine stärken" - mal im ernst leute, kriegt ihr noch was mit ? Wie wurde die Putscherei hier in den Medien verkauft ? Klar würds schlecht kommen wenn man mal ehrlich ist - aber zum Glück gibts ja genug Leute die an jeden scheiss glauben solange sie vom richtigen Märchenonkel kommen.


 
Wieso Naivität?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dass sind die Rechtsextremem auch mit Hilfe des ehemaligen Präsidenten so stark geworden.
Das ist doch typisch und da muss man auch nicht so weit weggucken.
Im Osten Deutschlands gibt es starke rechte Strömungen und entsprechend landet mal so eine Partei in den Landtag.
Das ist abhängig von der wirtschaftlichen Lage und der Zukunftsperspektive. 
Da sind die Menschen in der Ukraine nicht viel anders als in Deutschland. Nur ist es bei uns nicht so extrem weil es uns immer noch relativ gut geht.
Ein ALG 2 Empfänger [ich spare mir mal die Hartz Sache] lebt relativ gut hier -- nicht perfekt -- aber es fehlt eigentlich an nichts.
denk dir mal das Sozialsystem in Deutschland weg -- in der Ukraine gibt es nicht wirklich eins -- was wäre dann hier los?
Ich würde stark annehmen dass wir dann ebenfalls rechts gesinnte Parteien im Bundestag haben -- sprich AfD und Co.
Eine rechts gesinnte Partei regiert bei uns mit absoluter Mehrheit ein Bundesland. Darf man nie vergessen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. August 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> ..erstaunlich viel Geld, 5 Mrd. _was - um meine alte Mathelehrerin zu zitieren_? Haben sie jetzt nur der Swoboda Partei geben oder nicht? Du schreibst "z.B", würde für mich in dem Zusammenhang heißen: nichts genaues weiß man nicht...  also YouTubevideo oder so bitte nachreichen als "Quelle"
> 
> Um dich mal wieder zu zitieren:
> "Das mag sich für Leute wie dich total verrückt anhören, aber es gibt eben nichtnur böse und gut. Medien die immer nur lügen und immer nur die wahrheit sagen usw. entweder ihr seid noch ziemlich jung oder beschränkt wenn ihr sowas nicht versteht."
> ...


 
Ja das kommt immer gut, wirklichen Diskussionen aus dem Weg gehen, etwas rumbashen und so Phrasen von Sowjetpropaganda negativ untermischen und dann noch der Nazivorwurf, ja das bringt Likes ein.
Wirkliche Diskussionen sind das nicht! 

Du sprichst auch von Nazis und der Komplexität und im nächsten Moment verwirfst du wieder alles und relativierst, dass die Nazis in Deutschland und Russland die gleichen Ausmaße wie in der Ukraine haben. Was hast du da nicht mitbekommen?
Du redest von Putsch und Präsidenten, der gewählt wurde, ja welchen meinst du denn? Janukowitsch wurde vom Volk gewählt und wie kann ein neuer Präsident demokratisch gewählt werden, wenn der alte nicht verfassungsgemäß abgesetzt oder abgewählt wurde und zur gleichen Zeit die Opposition, die in der Demokratie ja so wichtig ist, verfolgt wird? 
Wurde die Übergangsregierung gewählt oder hat sie sich selbst ernannt?
Wieviele Einwohner hat die Ukraine? Mehr als die Hälfte davon ( da du von Mehrheit-"Volkes Wille" schreibst) war auf dem Maijdan und hat diesen Putsch gemacht? Wow! Wie hatten die da alle Platz?

Da du als* Demoktrat* doch ein Demokratieversteher sein solltest, ich warte immer noch, dass du mir auch meine Fragen vom letzten Beitrag auf Basis von Fakten beantwortest!



*@ Threshold*
Auch nach mehrmaligen Suchen konnte ich im Beitrag von Caduzzz nichts von "*gesamt*" finden!
Vielleicht bist du so nett und kannst es mir, am besten farbig makiert, zeigen, damit ich das auch nicht wieder übersehen kann?!
Wir alle warten auch noch auf Beweise von dir, dass die Faschisten keinen Einfluß auf Entscheidungen der ukrainischen Putschregierung hatten und haben, da es ja für dich keine "faschistische" Putschregierung ist.

Ich bin auch ganz gespannt darauf, dass du mir all meine Fragen von der letzten Seite erklärst, damit auch ich euch und insbesondere dich endlich *verstehen* kann!


----------



## Caduzzz (27. August 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja das kommt immer gut, wirklichen Diskussionen aus dem Weg gehen, etwas rumbashen und so Phrasen von Sowjetpropaganda negativ untermischen und dann noch der Nazivorwurf, ja das bringt Likes ein.
> Wirkliche Diskussionen sind das nicht!
> 
> Du sprichst auch von Nazis und der Komplexität und im nächsten Moment verwirfst du wieder alles und relativierst, dass die Nazis in Deutschland und Russland die gleichen Ausmaße wie in der Ukraine haben. Was hast du da nicht mitbekommen?
> ...



schlumpi, ich frage mich warum du dich so an dem "gesamte" so aufhängst...?

Das haben Revolutionen/Putsche/Aufstände etc. so an sich, der Alte wird vertrieben und der neue, im günstigsten fall, frei gewählt. Warum ausgerechnet die Ukraine erst ihren alten Präsidenten abwählen muss um dann einen neuen zu wählen verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
Wenn es nur eine Minderheit war (bezogen auf die gesamte Ukraine), die auf dem Maidan geputscht hat und deshalb von dir nicht anerkannt wird...huch? Was ist dann mit der russischsprachigen Minderheit die im Osten der Ukraine die zu den Waffen greift? Müßten dann doch auch illegetim sein, oder? Is ja nur 'ne Minderheit (bezogen auf die gesamte Ukraine)...

Hättest du meine Posts mal richtig gelesen, hättest du erkannt, das ich dem mMn größten Deppen Rede-und Meinungsfreiheit gewähre, wenn derjenige sich auch meine Meinung anhört bzw. sich einfach mal beide Seiten der Medaille anguckt  
Das hat nichts mit Klicks erhaschen zu tun, und deine Unterstellung löst sich in Luft auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Das haette der Autor bei aufmerksamer Lektuere auch leicht selbst herausfinden koennen:
> 
> _The result is that the United States and its allies *unknowingly* provoked a major crisis over Ukraine._
> 
> ...


 
Man beachte hierbei noch zusätzlich, dass "unbeabsichtigt provoziert" (was von den Handlungsabläufen her durchaus objektiv behauptet werden könnte) auch noch nicht die deutsche Überschrift "schuldig" bedeutet. Es beinhaltet weder Kausalität noch Absicht, sondern sogar ausdrücklich das Gegenteil. Der Autor weißt der NATO zwar auch einen "Großteil der Verantwortung" zu (was auch nicht "schuld" bedeutet...), aber das ist schon sehr weit von der objektiven Beschreibung entfernt und geht letztlich auf eine persönliche Meinung zurück. Genauer: Auf die persönliche Wertung von Interessen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die derzeitige Situation allein auf die langfristige Interatkion zwischen NATO und Russland zurückführt (was imho eine recht weitreichende Unterstellung ist, denn es setzt vorraus, dass die gesamte politische Landschaft der Ukraine seit Jahrzehnten nur aus Marionetten besteht und das Volk keinerlei eigene Interessen hat  ), dann waren zwangsläufig beide Seiten intensiv beteiligt und traten mehrfach als Akteure und Reakteure auf. Die Verurteilung spiegelt nur wieder, dass der Autor das Interesse Russlands, umliegenden Nachbarstaaten eine Nähe zur NATO zu untersagen, deutlich höher gewichtet, als das Bedürfniss dieser Staaten an engen internationalen Beziehungen abseits Russland und höher als die Interessen der NATO nach einem möglichst breit aufgestellten Verteidigungsbündnis.

Über die Einstufung letzteren ließe sich ggf. noch diskutieren. Aber dass hier souveränen Staaten das Recht auf eine eigene Außenpolitik abgesprochen wird und dass jeder, der sich nicht nicht einer russischen Hegemonie unterwirft, die Verantwortung für künftige russische Handlungen tragen soll, diese Einstellung kann ich nicht im geringsten Teilen oder mit mir geläufigen heutigen Wertesystemen in Einklang bringen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich eben nicht auf die gesamte Regierung.
> Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich -- ist jetzt meine Einschätzung -- dass sich nationale Strukturen bilden wenn das Land kurz vorm Bürgerkrieg steht.



Ich würds umgekehrt formulieren:
Wenn gewalt-aufgeschlossene Gruppierungen anfangen, nach eigenen, oftmals fragwürdigen Vorstellungen, Abgrenzungen zu ziehen, mit negativen Konsequenzen für größere Bevölkerungsteile, dann ist leider immer mal wieder ein Bürgerkrieg die Folge. Und leider trifft diese Beschreibung auf sehr viele Nationalisten zu.





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wirkliche Diskussionen sind das nicht!



Stimmt. Posts, die zum Thema nur rethorische Fragen oder/und unbelegte, provokative Behauptungen beitragen, sind es aber auch nicht.



> Du sprichst auch von Nazis und der Komplexität und im nächsten Moment verwirfst du wieder alles und relativierst, dass die Nazis in Deutschland und Russland die gleichen Ausmaße wie in der Ukraine haben. Was hast du da nicht mitbekommen?
> Du redest von Putsch und Präsidenten, der gewählt wurde, ja welchen meinst du denn? Janukowitsch wurde vom Volk gewählt und wie kann ein neuer Präsident demokratisch gewählt werden, wenn der alte nicht verfassungsgemäß abgesetzt oder abgewählt wurde und zur gleichen Zeit die Opposition, die in der Demokratie ja so wichtig ist, verfolgt wird?
> Wurde die Übergangsregierung gewählt oder hat sie sich selbst ernannt?


 
Kleine Rekapitulation dessen, was du schon mehrfach in dieser Dikussion sofort wieder vergessen bzw. direkt ignoriert hast:
- Die Übergangsregierung wurde repräsentativ-demokratisch vom demokratisch gewählten Parlament ernannt. Sie war damit ähnlich demokratisch legitimiert, wie die deutsche Bundesregierung.
- Ein Präsident kann demokratisch gewählt werden, in dem man eine Wahl abhält, zu der Kandidaten aller Bereiche des politischen Spektrums zugelassen sind und in der, nach Möglichkeit, jeder wählen kann. (Sollten z.B. gewalttätige Aufständische dies stellenweise unmöglich machen, muss man gucken, wie die Stimmen in dieser Gegend gewertet werden. Mit etwas Glück erreicht ein Kandidat schlichtweg bereits in den restlichen Wahlbezirken eine absolute Mehrheit aller Stimmen)
Diese Möglichkeit ist vollkommen unabhängig vom Ende der letzten Präsidentschaft. Sie kann selbst nach einer Unabhänigkeit oder Diktatur ohne vorrangehenden Präsidenten angewandt werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (27. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber dass hier souveränen Staaten das Recht auf eine eigene Außenpolitik abgesprochen wird und dass jeder, sich nicht nicht einer russischen Hegemonie unterwirft, die Verantwortung für künftige russische Handlungen tragen soll, diese Einstellung kann ich nicht im geringsten Teilen oder mit mir geläufigen heutigen Wertesystemen in Einklang bringen.



 Sehr gut formuliert, einrahmen+aufhängen!


----------



## loser321 (28. August 2014)

Ich will endlich Antworten zu den Toten auf dem Maidan, in Odessa und MH17.

Ist das, von einer Regierung die als westlich gilt, zuviel verlangt.


----------



## IluBabe (28. August 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ich will endlich Antworten zu den Toten auf dem Maidan, in Odessa und MH17.
> 
> Ist das von einer Regierung, die als westlich gilt, zuviel verlangt.


Ist doch schon alles geklärt. 
Tote auf dem Maidan - Janukowitsch hat Schießbefehl ausgegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tote in Odessa - haben sich selbst angezündet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tote von MH17 - haben die Separratisten die Schuld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loser321 (28. August 2014)

Stimmt Du hast Recht, mein Fehler. 

Ich dachte halt an so etwas wie Beweise, aber das scheint sowas von 80' zu sein.

Heute muss man es nur genug lange behaupten und durch alle Medien prügeln, dann passt's schon.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. August 2014)

Tote auf dem Maidan - CIA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tote in Odessa - SBU-Molotow-Kommando 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tote von MH17 - Ukrainische Armee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es nicht das, was ihr hören wollt? Falls nicht, so könntet ihr euch Informationen dazu aus den bösen westlichen Lügenmedien ziehen. Die sind zwar nicht so gut wie das vom Kreml kontrollierte Staatsfernsehen und Youtube-Videos, aber vielleicht doch mal einen Blick wert.

Tote auf dem Maidan: Dazu gibt es viele Spekulationen, aber kein Ergebnis. Gefundenes Fressen für Verschwörungstheoretiker.

Tote in Odessa: Nach einem Fussballspiel marschierten Hooligans durch die Straßen von Odessa. Unter sie mischten sich prorussische und proukrainische Radikale. Diese stießen aufeinander, prügelten sich und die Situation eskalierte. Prorussische Radikale flüchteten in ein öffentliches Gebäude und schossen angeblich vom Dach. Proukrainische Radikale warfen _Molotow_-Cocktails und zündeten das Gebäude an. Viele Unschuldige starben, die Ukraine verurteilte den Vorfall als Verbrechen. 

Tote von MH17: Ein vorläufiger Bericht zur Absturzursache liegt allen relevanten Regierungen vor und wird Anfang September in Teilen der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht. Angaben über Täterschaft wird dieser Bericht aber nicht enthalten und es könnte sein, dass der Fall MH17 nie aufgeklärt wird - so wie auch andere prekäre Fälle in der in Chaos, Hysterie und Krieg versunkenen Ukraine.


----------



## maxmueller92 (28. August 2014)

Wenn ich Threads wie diesen lese sehe ich echt Schwarz für diese Welt..
Make yourself usefull and think about yourself


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2014)

Ukraine: Russland startet offenbar Invasion - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Komisch, das ist alles ziemlich unlogisch.


----------



## CranK_ (28. August 2014)

Denke die nächste Runde Sanktionen sollte nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Hoffe Deutschland zieht dieses mal auch Ordentlich mit, selbst Merkels gedult muss irgendwann ein Ende haben. Was Waffenlieferungen anbelangt sind vor allem die ehemaligen Ostblock Staaten gefragt.


----------



## taks (28. August 2014)

Ich finde "Sanktionen" gegen Russland sind (zumindest für einen Grossteil der EU) einfach nur Lachhaft.
Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo Russland (zurecht) den Gashahn zudreht.


----------



## Captn (28. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich finde "Sanktionen" gegen Russland sind (zumindest für einen Grossteil der EU) einfach nur Lachhaft.
> Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo Russland (zurecht) den Gashahn zudreht.



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein super Druckmittel. Nur leider wird sich selbst Putin, wenn es denn soweit kommen sollte das nicht auf Dauer leisten können.


----------



## CranK_ (28. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich finde "Sanktionen" gegen Russland sind (zumindest für einen Grossteil der EU) einfach nur Lachhaft.


Ok, was willst du damit sagen?


taks schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo Russland (zurecht) den Gashahn zudreht.


Russland bezieht über 50% seines Staatsbudgets aus Gas und Erdöl exporten, Putin kann nicht einfach den Gashahn zudrehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. August 2014)

Für Europa schon. Russland hat jetzt immerhin China als Partner. Wenn Europa das Gas nicht nimm/bekommt, dann eben China umso mehr.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2014)

Habt ihr diese Satelliten Bilder gesehen Oo da ist ja google Maps hochauflösender, wollen die uns veräppeln, Spionagesateliten haben schon in denn 60ern bessere Bilder gemacht oder sind das sparmassnahmen udn die haben Smartphones 8MP Kameras hochgeschossen .


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. August 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich finde "Sanktionen" gegen Russland sind (zumindest für einen Grossteil der EU) einfach nur Lachhaft.
> Ich warte immernoch auf den Tag wo Russland (zurecht) den Gashahn zudreht.



Entschuldigung, aber lachhaft ist eher dieser Post. Die westlichen Sanktionen zielen vor allem darauf ab, die kreml-treuen Oligarchen zu treffen, damit diese Druck auf Putin ausüben und ihn zum Einlenken bewegen, während die russischen Sanktionen bloße Trotzreaktionen sind, die die kleinen Leute (vornehmlich Bauern) treffen. Russland das Recht einzuräumen, die kleinen Leute auch noch frieren zu lassen, ist zynisch.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. August 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber lachhaft ist eher dieser Post. Die westlichen Sanktionen zielen vor allem darauf ab, die kreml-treuen Oligarchen zu treffen, damit diese Druck auf Putin ausüben und ihn zum Einlenken bewegen, während die russischen Sanktionen bloße Trotzreaktionen sind, die die kleinen Leute (vornehmlich Bauern) treffen. Russland das Recht einzuräumen, die kleinen Leute auch noch frieren zu lassen, ist zynisch.


Du weißt schon, dass Putin selbst seine Politik schon seit längerem in eine Richtung lenkt, die den Oligarchen die Macht nimmt? 
Und momentan sind es genau die Bauern, die profitieren, weil alle Lebensmittel in den Supermärkten aus Russland kommen.


----------



## CranK_ (28. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Für Europa schon. Russland hat jetzt immerhin China als Partner. Wenn Europa das Gas nicht nimm/bekommt, dann eben China umso mehr.


Der Westen ist ökonomisch deutlich wichtiger für die Chinesen. China nutzt nur Russlands schwäche aus um an billige Rohstoffe zu kommen, es sollte ziemlich klar sein wer als Gewinner aus dem Gas-Deal zwischen China und Russland hervorgangen ist. China zahlt deutlich niedrigere Preise als Europa.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Putin selbst seine Politik schon seit längerem in eine Richtung lenkt, die den Oligarchen die Macht nimmt?



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, aber tut auch nichts zur Sache. 



> Und momentan sind es genau die Bauern, die profitieren, weil alle Lebensmittel in den Supermärkten aus Russland kommen.



Wir reden von Sanktionen gegen den Westen. Guten Morgen.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. August 2014)

Ach,du meintest die westlichen Bauern.... Ich meinte die Bauern in Russland.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. August 2014)

Macht ja nichts


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2014)

Putin kommt mir immer mehr vor wie Bismarck.


----------



## xNeo92x (29. August 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin kommt mir immer mehr vor wie Bismarck.


Inwiefern?


----------



## CranK_ (29. August 2014)

Der nächste EU-Gipfel wird sich mit neuen Sanktionen beschäftigen. Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt. Bleibt nur noch die frage wie man die Ukraine effektiv militärisch unterstützen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


 
Putin ist Herrscher vom Kern eines zerfallenen Großreiches, er ist zwar ein Machtmensch, aber kein Kriegstreiber. 
Ich finde da gibt es einiges.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin ist Herrscher vom Kern eines zerfallenen Großreiches, er ist zwar ein Machtmensch, aber kein Kriegstreiber.
> Ich finde da gibt es einiges.


 
Ja es gibt definitiv einige Punkte in denen sich beide ehnlich sind. Genau wie Bismark versucht Putin seinen Vorteil aus der Schwäche anderer zu ziehen und das notfalls auch mit militärischen Mitteln, Preußisch/östereichischer Krieg.

Die Oligarchen haben die Ukranie in den 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahren wirtschaftlich kaputt gemacht, bzw. wenig dafür getan das die Ukraine sich wirtschaftlich entwickelt. Gleichzeitig hat man sich am Staat an jeder nur möglichen Ecke bereichtert, das trifft auf eine Timochenko genauso zu wie auf einen Poroschenko mit seinem Miliardenvermögen.
Dazu kommt das die NATO sich kontinuierlich, seit dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion Richtung Osten ausgeweitet hat, genauso die EU die sich immer weiter in russisches Interessensgebiet schiebt.

Das Russland da irgendwann in der einen oder anderen heftigen Form drauf reagieren würde ist doch eigentlich nur verständlich.
Die Krim und Ostukranie waren für Russland schließlich schon immer in der Geschichte ein wirtschaftlich und militärisch wichtiges Gebiet. Eine Ukraine die sich dem Westen zuwendet wäre da für Russland ein nicht zu unterschätzender Verlust.
Sich nach dem unverholenen Ausnutzen russischer Schwäche in den späen 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahren ausweitendes Europa und eine sich ausbreitende NATO und damit verbundene "künstliche" Empöhrung über das Vorgehen der Russen in der Ukraine durch EU und USA ist da schon eine gewaltige Häme.
Und diese Empörung zeugt auch von der Doppelmoral die der Westen gegenüber Russland, und anderswo, an den Tag legt.
Solange man im Westen Schwächere zum eigenen Vorteil ausnutzen kann geht das schon in Ordnung, macht das Russland ist es Frevelhaft.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Europa und die USA daher kein Recht sich in den Konflikt in der Ukraine einzumischen, jedenfalls nicht weiter als es humanitäre Hilfe geht.


----------



## IluBabe (29. August 2014)

Lass tmal diese Bismark Vergleiche - erst recht wenn man keine Ahnung hat von was man redet. Mal davon ab ist das genauso quatsch wie die Vergleiche mit Person XY die einem in der Geschichte mißfällt, oder besser gesagt einem eingeredet wurde, dass sie einem zu Mißfallen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Für Europa schon. Russland hat jetzt immerhin China als Partner. Wenn Europa das Gas nicht nimm/bekommt, dann eben China umso mehr.



Russland hat bislang nur sehr beschränkte Import-Infrastrukturen nach China und China hat seinerseits bestehende Lieferverträge, die den derzeitigen Bedarf auch ohne zusätzliche russische Lieferungen decken. Putin könnte derzeit nur einen Bruchteil der europäischen Zahlungen auf anderem Wege realisieren. Und was er gar nicht kompensieren kann, sind die europäischen Investitionen, denn China investiert primär im eigenen Land.
Umgekehrt bezieht die EU einen Großteil ihres Öl und Gases nicht aus Russland, hat eigene Förderkapazitäten, die nicht am Anschlag laufen, hat volle Speicher und im Worst Case war man ja "sowieso gerade dabei", sich mit dem Iran zu einigen und einige Sanktionen abzubauen...

Ein Sanktionskrieg würde beiden Seiten schaden, aber für Russland wäre er extentiell, für die EU nur eine Wirtschaftsbremse, die ggf. Flexibilität in der Außenpolitik erzwingt. Aber mit der hatte man ja noch nie Probleme.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin ist Herrscher vom Kern eines zerfallenen Großreiches, er ist zwar ein Machtmensch, aber kein Kriegstreiber.
> Ich finde da gibt es einiges.


 
Iirc Bismarck war kein Herrscher und ist, auf dieser Ebene, vor allem für seine Außendiplomatie in die Geschichte eingegangen, die andere Großmächte systematisch gegeneinander ausspielte. Putin dagegen hat ein kollabiertes Land übernommen, sich den folgenden Aufschwung angerechnet und ihn durch Ausbeutung nationaler Ressourcen und z.T. fragwürdige Methoden aufgebläht, das Geld zu großen Teilen in die Rüstung investiert und jetzt wirft man ihm vor, eine Propaganda-Maschinerie zu betreiben, die politische Opposition gewaltsam zu unterdrücken und fremde Länder, die er -aus bedingt nachvollziehbaren Gründen- als russisch definiert, durch getarnte Armee-Aktionen in sein Reich einzugliedern.
Was davonn stimmt, wird die Zeit zeigen, aber im Moment sehe ich nur zu einem deutschen Herrscher Paralleln.


----------



## xNeo92x (29. August 2014)

Übrigens wurde gestern in den russischen Nachrichten bestätigt, dass unter den Separatisten russische Kriegsveteranen sind, die dort freiwillig in Zivielfahrzeugen hingefahren sind; ohne Militärausrüstung aus Russland. Allerdings konnte die Regierung nichts dagegen machen, weil sie nicht mehr im Dienst standen und als Zivile Bürger selbst entscheiden können wo sie hingehen. Außerdem kämpfen dort dutzende Spanier und eine Gruppe Franzosen, die bei den Maidanprotesten dabei waren. Dann haben sie erkannt wohin der Wind weht und sind zu den Separatisten gegangen. Nach Aussage eines der Franzosen, ist leider einer von ihnen oben bei den faschistischen Ukros. geblieben,hat sich als Nazi bekannt und hat bei den Fakelzügen und Aufständen mitgemacht.
Ein OSZE Mitarbeiter hat dann noch ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass es keine Militärischen Grenzübergänge gibt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. August 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> schlumpi, ich frage mich warum du dich so an dem "gesamte" so aufhängst...?


Lies dir bitte Beitrag 2053 durch! Ich hätte meine Frage sehr gern beantwortet.


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Das haben Revolutionen/Putsche/Aufstände etc. so an sich, der Alte wird vertrieben und der neue, im günstigsten fall, frei gewählt. Warum ausgerechnet die Ukraine erst ihren alten Präsidenten abwählen muss um dann einen neuen zu wählen verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> Wenn es nur eine Minderheit war (bezogen auf die gesamte Ukraine), die auf dem Maidan geputscht hat und deshalb von dir nicht anerkannt wird...huch? Was ist dann mit der russischsprachigen Minderheit die im Osten der Ukraine die zu den Waffen greift? Müßten dann doch auch illegetim sein, oder? Is ja nur 'ne Minderheit (bezogen auf die gesamte Ukraine)...


Nicht gerade nachvollziehbar, dass du mir Dinge in den Mund legst, die ich niemals geschrieben habe!
Du sprachst " "von Mehrheit-"Volkes Wille"". Da " Mehrheit-"Volkes Wille"" in deiner "demokratischen" Erklärung für die Richtigkeit eines Putsches (und gestürzt bedeutet doch wohl Putsch?) dein Argument war, habe ich einfach nur nachgefragt! Wenn es die Mehrheit des Volkes war, die diesen Putsch in der Ukraine wollte und du mir das Beweisen kannst, wäre doch alles in Ordnung! Kannst du es?
Was darf ich aus deinem "huch" schließen?
Habe ich davon gesprochen, dass die rusischsprachigen Ostukrainer die Mehrheit der Bewohner der Ukraine darstellen?


Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hättest du meine Posts mal richtig gelesen, hättest du erkannt, das ich dem mMn größten Deppen Rede-und Meinungsfreiheit gewähre, wenn derjenige sich auch meine Meinung anhört bzw. sich einfach mal beide Seiten der Medaille anguckt
> Das hat nichts mit Klicks erhaschen zu tun, und deine Unterstellung löst sich in Luft auf.


Depp - ist ein Schimpfwort und verstößt gegen die Forenregeln!
Ich hätte gern Aufklärung darüber, über wen du mit deinen Worten: der mMn größte Depp geschrieben hast, da ich sonst annehme, dass du mich damit gemeint hast!
Ich denke auch nicht, dass du in diesem Thread jemanden Rede-und Meinungsfreiheit gewähren kannst. Sie sind Bestandteil der Forenregeln!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt. Posts, die zum Thema nur rethorische Fragen oder/und unbelegte, provokative Behauptungen beitragen, sind es aber auch nicht.


Da muss ich dir größtenteils Recht geben!
Es ist Unsinn, auf eine Rhetorische Frage, die nur ein sprachliches Stilmittel der Behauptung ist, eine Antwort zu fordern.
Provokative Behauptungen oder Fragen können eine Diskussion aber auch im positiven Sinn voranbringen. Was jedoch wirklich "provokativ" ist, liegt im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters!
Eine Behauptung muss in einer Diskussion auch nicht immer "belegt" werden, da diese ja nicht in jedem Fall den Anspruch hat, als Fakt zu gelten, sondern durch andere Diskussionsteilnehmer durch Fakten widerlegt werden darf!
Bei einigen Thematiken können wir nach über 200 Seiten Thread auf erneute Belegung von Fakten verzichten, da sich genügend Quellen in diesem Thread dazu bereits befinden.
Trotzdem vermisse ich gerade von denen, die so häufig Quellen und Beweise fordern, eben diese Quellen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Rekapitulation dessen, was du schon mehrfach in dieser Dikussion sofort wieder vergessen bzw. direkt ignoriert hast:
> - Die Übergangsregierung wurde repräsentativ-demokratisch vom demokratisch gewählten Parlament ernannt. Sie war damit ähnlich demokratisch legitimiert, wie die deutsche Bundesregierung.
> - Ein Präsident kann demokratisch gewählt werden, in dem man eine Wahl abhält, zu der Kandidaten aller Bereiche des politischen Spektrums zugelassen sind und in der, nach Möglichkeit, jeder wählen kann. (Sollten z.B. gewalttätige Aufständische dies stellenweise unmöglich machen, muss man gucken, wie die Stimmen in dieser Gegend gewertet werden. Mit etwas Glück erreicht ein Kandidat schlichtweg bereits in den restlichen Wahlbezirken eine absolute Mehrheit aller Stimmen)
> Diese Möglichkeit ist vollkommen unabhängig vom Ende der letzten Präsidentschaft. Sie kann selbst nach einer Unabhänigkeit oder Diktatur ohne vorrangehenden Präsidenten angewandt werden.


Ach ruyven, ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an unsere netten Diskussionen speziell von Seite 84/85 in diesem Thread über das erreichte Wahlergebnis, die  nicht erreichte erforderliche Mehrheit, über das Mehrfachabstimmen dieser "demokratischen" Abgeordneten und des geschehenen Wahlbetrugs und deine Theorien und Meinungen zu diesem Thema, obwohl eigentlich schon die Absetzung Janukowitschs, die Voraussetzung für eine "demokratische" Wahl sein müsste, verfassungswidrig war.

Ich bin sehr erschrocken, dass du unserer Bundesregierung ähnlich legitimierst! Was willst du damit andeuten?




> Demokratie (altgr. ??µ???at?a „Herrschaft des Volkes“, von d?µ?? demos ‚Volk‘ und -kratie: ??at?a kratía ‚Herrschaft‘) bezeichnet Herrschaftsformen, politische Ordnungen oder politische Systeme, in denen die Herrschaft vom Volk ausgeht. In Demokratien hat das Volk eine wesentliche, mitbestimmende Funktion und die Regierung geht aus dem Volk hervor. Typische Merkmale einer Demokratie sind freie Wahlen, das Mehrheitsprinzip, *die Respektierung politischer Opposition*, *Verfassungsmäßigkeit*, Schutz der Grundrechte (bzw. nur den Staatsbürgern vorbehaltenen Bürgerrechten) und Achtung der Menschenrechte.


*Verfassungsmäßigkeit?*


> Präsident der Ukraine
> Amtsenthebung Wiktor Janukowytschs
> 
> Bis zur Einsetzung des am 25. Mai 2014 neu gewählten Präsidenten war Wiktor Janukowytsch der verfassungsmäßige Amtsinhaber. Bei den Präsidentschaftswahlen in der Ukraine 2010 erreichte er im ersten Wahlgang am 17. Januar 2010 etwas mehr als 35 Prozent der Stimmen, Julija Tymoschenko etwa 25 Prozent. Bei der Stichwahl am 7. Februar 2010 gewann Janukowytsch knapp 48,95 Prozent der Stimmen, Tymoschenko lediglich 45,47 Prozent.[10] Wiktor Janukowytsch baute seitdem seine Macht aus: das unter Wiktor Juschtschenko eingeführte Gesetz zur Machtbegrenzung des Präsidenten wurde rückgängig gemacht und die Presse zunehmend zensiert.[11] Im Zuge der Staatskrise 2013/14 floh Janukowytsch nach Eskalation der Proteste in der Nacht auf den 22. Februar 2014 aus Kiew. Daraufhin erklärte ihn das Parlament für des Amtes verlustig und stützte dies auf die „selbstgewählte und verfassungswidrige dauerhafte Entfernung des Präsidenten aus seinen verfassungsmäßigen Pflichten“.[12]
> Dabei wurde das von der Verfassung vorgesehene Amtsenthebungsverfahren nicht eingehalten, weshalb Janukowytsch zum Teil auch nach seinem Sturz und seiner Flucht noch als rechtmäßiger Präsident der Ukraine angesehen wurde.[13] Das Parlament betraute zugleich, gestützt auf Artikel 112 der Verfassung, den Präsidenten des Parlaments Olexandr Turtschynow mit der Ausübung der Amtsgeschäfte.[14]


*Die Respektierung politischer Opposition?
Kommunistische Partei der Ukraine

*... sind* Verfassungsmäßigkeit* und* Respektierung politischer Opposition* für eine* "Demokratie" *und* "demokratisch"*  nicht mehr erforderlich*?




Deutsche Waffen für Terroristen? | Telepolis

*"Die ukrainische Regierung wird von Deutschland massiv gegen  Separatisten unterstützt, doch an separatistische Kräfte in Kurdistan  sollen Waffen geliefert und damit ein "Tabubruch deutscher Außenpolitik"  begangen werden....."


----------



## Caduzzz (29. August 2014)

äääh schlumpi13, ich habe dich nicht als Depp bezeichnet! War unglücklich formuliert, "das ich jedem Rede-und Meinungsfreiheit (...)" wäre passender gewesen, da hast du Recht.

Wenn und warum du dich aber da dadurch angesprochen und beleidigt fühlst kann ich gerade nicht ganz nachvollziehen

 edit: rest später, Essen kocht


----------



## aloha84 (29. August 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde gestern in den russischen Nachrichten bestätigt, dass unter den Separatisten russische Kriegsveteranen sind, die dort freiwillig in Zivielfahrzeugen hingefahren sind; ohne Militärausrüstung aus Russland. Allerdings konnte die Regierung nichts dagegen machen, weil sie nicht mehr im Dienst standen und als Zivile Bürger selbst entscheiden können wo sie hingehen. Außerdem kämpfen dort dutzende Spanier und eine Gruppe Franzosen, die bei den Maidanprotesten dabei waren. Dann haben sie erkannt wohin der Wind weht und sind zu den Separatisten gegangen. Nach Aussage eines der Franzosen, ist leider einer von ihnen oben bei den faschistischen Ukros. geblieben,hat sich als Nazi bekannt und hat bei den Fakelzügen und Aufständen mitgemacht.
> Ein OSZE Mitarbeiter hat dann noch ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass es keine Militärischen Grenzübergänge gibt.


 
Na dann ist ja alles in Butter.
Jetzt muss das ukrainische Militär nur noch warten bis den Separatisten die Munition ausgeht, und schon ist der Konflikt beendet.
Da Russland, laut russischer Presse, keinen Nachschub + Waffen liefert, dürfte es ja nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## xNeo92x (29. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles in Butter.
> Jetzt muss das ukrainische Militär nur noch warten bis den Separatisten die Munition ausgeht, und schon ist der Konflikt beendet.
> Da Russland, laut russischer Presse, keinen Nachschub + Waffen liefert, dürfte es ja nicht mehr lange dauern.


Träum weiter. Momentan siehts genau nach dem Gegenteil aus. Die Separatisten haben die Ukros im Süden zur Kapitulation erzwungen und nehmen in Mariupol die ganze Technik und Reserven an sich. Putin hat die Separatisten gebeten, einen Fluchtkorridor für die Ukros zu errichten. Die Antwort der Separatisten: Klar machen wir, die sind uns egal. Sollen sie selbst entscheiden ob sie zurück nach Kiew gehen oder uns beitreten. ABER,die Waffen und die Technik bleiben hier.


----------



## IluBabe (29. August 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland hat bislang nur sehr beschränkte Import-Infrastrukturen nach China und China hat seinerseits bestehende Lieferverträge, die den derzeitigen Bedarf auch ohne zusätzliche russische Lieferungen decken. Putin könnte derzeit nur einen Bruchteil der europäischen Zahlungen auf anderem Wege realisieren. Und was er gar nicht kompensieren kann, sind die europäischen Investitionen, denn China investiert primär im eigenen Land.
> Umgekehrt bezieht die EU einen Großteil ihres Öl und Gases nicht aus Russland, hat eigene Förderkapazitäten, die nicht am Anschlag laufen, hat volle Speicher und im Worst Case war man ja "sowieso gerade dabei", sich mit dem Iran zu einigen und einige Sanktionen abzubauen...
> 
> Ein Sanktionskrieg würde beiden Seiten schaden, aber für Russland wäre er extentiell, für die EU nur eine Wirtschaftsbremse, die ggf. Flexibilität in der Außenpolitik erzwingt. Aber mit der hatte man ja noch nie Probleme.


Das ist zwar Wahr, aber über den Zetiraum von ein paar Jahren lassen sich die Warenströme genauso umgestalten. Zudem verfügt Russland über einen nahezuausgeglichenen Staatshaushalt, eine fast unverschuldetes BIP und Goldreserven in Höhe einer halben Billiarde. Bevor Russland durch die Sanktionen auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht ist Europa in der Bonität schon bei Tripple Z--- währen Russland noch noch ein A+ bekommt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2014)

> Iirc Bismarck war kein Herrscher und ist, auf dieser Ebene, vor allem für seine Außendiplomatie in die Geschichte eingegangen, die andere Großmächte systematisch gegeneinander ausspielte. Putin dagegen hat ein kollabiertes Land übernommen, sich den folgenden Aufschwung angerechnet und ihn durch Ausbeutung nationaler Ressourcen und z.T. fragwürdige Methoden aufgebläht, das Geld zu großen Teilen in die Rüstung investiert und jetzt wirft man ihm vor, eine Propaganda-Maschinerie zu betreiben, die politische Opposition gewaltsam zu unterdrücken und fremde Länder, die er -aus bedingt nachvollziehbaren Gründen- als russisch definiert, durch getarnte Armee-Aktionen in sein Reich einzugliedern.


Natürlich war Bismarck kein Herrscher, aber er hatte als Kanzler/Ministerpräsident durch das Vertrauen des Herrschers eine riesige Machtfülle.
Und ja er ist wegen seiner Außenpolitik in die Geschichte eingegangen, *in der Zeit nach 1871!!!*.
Vorher hat er so einige Sachen gemacht um das Heer zu vergrößern (u.a. Verfassungsbruch) und andere Sachen die auch zu Putin passen (Geheimpolizei etc),
guck dir einfach mal den Film Bismarck auf YouTube an, ist zwar aus der Nazizeit, aber recht Propagandafrei. Außerdem noch diesen Film, in dem OvB zwar sehr sehr negativ
dargestellt wird aber trotzdem auch seine Innenpolitik betrachtet wird: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8e1Cyf32m8


> Was davonn stimmt, wird die Zeit zeigen, aber im Moment sehe ich nur zu einem deutschen Herrscher Paralleln.


Das kann nur jemand sagen, der keine Ahnung von Hitler selbst hat. Russland zeigt derart große Unterschiede zu den Faschistischen Diktaturen der Vergangenheit, dass
es einfach nur Blasphemie ist einen solchen Vergleich zu ziehen.


----------



## CranK_ (30. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist zwar Wahr, aber über den Zetiraum von ein paar Jahren lassen sich die Warenströme genauso umgestalten. Zudem verfügt Russland über einen nahezuausgeglichenen Staatshaushalt, eine fast unverschuldetes BIP und Goldreserven in Höhe einer halben Billiarde. Bevor Russland durch die Sanktionen auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht ist Europa in der Bonität schon bei Tripple Z--- währen Russland noch noch ein A+ bekommt.


lol was? Schuldenlast allein sagt so gut wie nichts über Kreditwürdigkeit aus. Russland bekommt immer noch A+? Von wem bekommt den Russland A+? Sicherlich nicht von Moody's, S&P oder Fitch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2014)

*Sparanus* 


Guck mal hier. Eine russische Enthüllungsstory. Bismarck ist ein böser Bube. 

Konflikt in der Ukraine: Propagandakrieg im russischen TV | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2014)

Na Split du denkst wohl auch nicht richtig nach, mir geht es nicht um Russland oder die Ukraine was die Medien dort sagen.
Na klar Russland macht Propaganda, machen alle Medien. Die Russischen aber ganz besonders, weil sie es eben müssen. Innenpolitik.
Aber Propaganda ist unblutig, also lasst sie doch machen. Und bei uns die Medien? Ein bisschen Propaganda ist auch dabei, aber ich glaube
es sind rein kapitalistische Gedanken. Schreckensmeldungen verkaufen sich halt gut.

Nun kommt die Deutsche Politik ins Spiel:
Sie ist verpflichtet zum Wohle Deutschlands zu handeln, das tut sie nicht. Das tun auch unsere Verbündeten jenseits des Atlantiks nicht, also kritisiere
ich unsere aktuelle Situation.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2014)

Ja keine Ahnung, mir fiel dazu halt nur dieses Video über eine russische Enthüllungsstory ein, in der Bismarck eben als böser Bube dargestellt wurde. Von Bismarck scheinen die Russen nicht allzu viel zu halten. Wahrscheinlich würden sie deinen Vergleich mit Putin als schändlich beurteilen. Ne Lanze für Putin haste damit also wohl nicht gebrochen, zumindest nicht in Augen der Russen.

Und Propaganda ist in ihrer Auswirkung keineswegs unblutig, denn sie enthält Hetze. Die antijüdische Propaganda damals z.B. hat eine ganzes Volk gegen ein anderes aufgehetzt - die Folgen kennen wir. Und ohne die russische Angstpropaganda über eine schwere faschistische Bedrohung für das Leib und Leben der ukrainischen Russen hätte es diesen Aufstand, der nun zu einem Bürgerkrieg geworden ist, wahrscheinlich nicht gegeben.

Und weißt du wozu Deutschland noch verpflichtet ist? Zu einer Weltsicherheitspolitik UND zu einer Verteidigung von Werten an die es glaubt, wie z.B. das außenpolitische Selbstbestimmungsrecht europäischer Staaten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2014)

Bismarck wird auch bei uns oft genug als böser Bube dargestellt, sieh dir mein verlinktes Video an.

Ja die Auswirkungen von Propaganda können blutig sein, aber ich denke die russische Propaganda ist 
in erster Linie wichtig für die Russische Bevölkerung selbst, den westlichen Staatsmännern ist sie ja eh egal bzw. sie lassen sich nicht davon
beeinflussen. Es ist schlichte Durchhaltepropaganda. 

Ja SICHERHEIT bekommen wir nicht dadurch, dass die USA sich dort einmischen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2014)

Die russische Propaganda ist wichtig für das Putin-Regime. Es muss für seine politischen Ziele, seien sie auch noch so ungerecht, nur die passende Propaganda ausstrahlen und schon hat es das russische Volk hinter sich. So werden aus dem Raub der Krim und der Destabilisierung der Urkaine ganz schnell eine Wiedervereinigung und ein Kampf gegen den Faschismus.


----------



## Sparanus (30. August 2014)

Unsere Politiker lügen auch, das ist Innenpolitik.
Putin bringt sein Volk auf Kurs, Merkel ignoriert unsere Meinungen.
Kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## loser321 (30. August 2014)

Ohne Worte...

http://www.americanthinker.com/2014/08/how_to_solve_the_putin_problem.html


----------



## maxmueller92 (30. August 2014)

Aber wenn ich mir die Kommentare von solchen bzw. den meißten Artikeln zu diesem Thema durchlese sehe ich wieder ein wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2014)

> Das schärfste aller Putinome: die „Wehrmacht“. Jetzt überträgt  die russische Führung diese Kunst auf die Propaganda ihrer Außenpolitik  und die der Separatisten in der Ukraine. Hier eine Übersetzung neuer  Putinome: „Humanitärer Korridor“ bedeutet Kapitulation; „humanitäre  Hilfe“ meint militärischer Nachschub; eine „friedliche Lösung“ ist in  Wirklichkeit die Annexion; bei „Kiews Aggression“ handelt es sich um  Landesverteidigung; die Soldaten, die ihren „Urlaub“ in der Ukraine  verbringen, sind ein Invasionsheer; Putins „Neurussland“ ist das alte  (Sowjet-)Russland; die „Volkswehr“ sind Insurgenten, „Milizen“ mitunter  Artillerieeinheiten, und hat sich jemand in die Ukraine „verirrt“, ist  er in Wahrheit einmarschiert.
> 
> Das schärfste aller Putinome aber ist die „Wehrmacht“.  Sie bezeichnet eine Armee, die Russlands „humanitäre Hilfe“ bei der  „Befreiung“ von „Neurussland“ bekämpft. Jeder, der das anders sieht, ist  ein Freund der „Faschisten“. Selten ist in den 75 Jahren seit dem  Beginn des Zweiten Weltkriegs aus dem Munde eines Staatsführers solch  ein Unsinn geredet worden. Sieht man einmal ab von den tatsächlichen  Faschisten. Russische Propaganda: Putinome


----------



## poiu (1. September 2014)

Na wie laufen die Vorbereitung für die würdige Jubiläumsfeier zum 75 Zweiter Weltkrieg und 100 Jahre erster Weltkrieg, alle Parteien scheinen ja stetig bemüht zu sein


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. September 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin kommt mir immer mehr vor wie Bismarck.


 Ja....allerdings sehe ich Putin mehr als  (politischer und wirtschaftlicher) Kamikaze :
----------------------------------------------------------
Mal kurz resümieren was Putin bislang vollbracht hat:

- Russland verbreitet weltweit wieder Angst und Schrecken, vor allem in den Nachbarstaaten
- Seit einigen Jahren stürzt der Rubel ab, zuletzt immer dramatischer
- Die russischen Aktien sind inzwischen alle auf Talfahrt
- Dafür werden die Rüstungsausgaben seit geraumer Zeit dramatisch und immer weiter erhöht. Kanonen statt Butter!
- Es gibt nicht mal russische Autos. Was russisch deklariert wird, ist  nur in französischer Co-Produktion möglich. Industrie weiterhin auf  Niveau eines Entwicklungslandes
- Korruption weiterhin nicht behoben
- Lebenserwartung eines Entwicklungslandes
- Die Intelligenz des Landes flieht
- Dafür kämpfen reihenweise bekennende Rechtsextreme Putins Krieg im Osten der Ukraine.
- Überhaupt ist der Faschismus in Russland nun salonfähig
- Nicht unberechtigte Ängste der umliegenden Nachbarn (z.B. Polen) sorgen für ein zunehmendes (Wiederbeleben) der Nato-Strukturen / Zusammenrücken der Mitglieder

-....to be cont....

Eine Bilanz, die sich sehen lassen kann. Go, Putin, Go !! 
Mal gucken, wie lange sich, wenn Oligarch und Putin-Kumpan(e) mit seinem Frauchchen nicht mehr Handtäschchen in Paris oder London kaufen gehen kann und dann der Haussegen aber richtig schief hängt, die derzeitigen Strukturen aufrecht erhalten lassen.


Split99999 schrieb:


> *Sparanus*
> 
> Guck mal hier. Eine russische Enthüllungsstory. Bismarck ist ein böser Bube.
> Konflikt  in der Ukraine: Propagandakrieg im russischen TV |  tagesschau.de


Gruselig...aber die Propagandafee sieht ja ganz annehmbar aus...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung muss in einer Diskussion auch nicht immer "belegt" werden, da diese ja nicht in jedem Fall den Anspruch hat, als Fakt zu gelten, sondern durch andere Diskussionsteilnehmer durch Fakten widerlegt werden darf!



Und noch soviele Ausrufezeichen ergeben keine Wahrheit. Ob eine Aussage belegbar oder wiederlegbar ist, hängt entscheident von der Art der Aussage ab - ich verweise auf die Klassiker der Wissenschaftstheorie. Wenn jemand behauptet "die gesamte ukrainische Regierung ist faschistisch", kann seine Aussage sehr leicht widerlegt werden, in dem man nur ein einziges Regierungsmitglied zeigt, dass nicht faschistisch ist. Aber wenn jemand behauptet "in der Ukraine gibt es russischen Soldaten", dann ist diese Aussage nahezu unwiderlegbar. Der einzig denkbare Gegenbeweis wäre eine vollständige Liste aller Personen, die sich derzeit in der Ukraine aufhalten - aber die kann niemand vorlegen. Umgekehrt sollte es, wenn das jemand mit abschließender Sicherheit behaupten möchte, vergleichsweise einfach zu sein, die Anwesenheit zumindest einzelner russischer Soldaten in der Ukraine zu belegen.



> Ich bin sehr erschrocken, dass du unserer Bundesregierung ähnlich legitimierst! Was willst du damit andeuten?



Damit will ich nichts andeuten, sondern klipp und klar auf eine Bereits in der Vergangenheit hier getätigte und iirc nicht einmal von dir angezweifelte Feststellung hinweisen:
Die Abwahl von Janukowitschs und die Ernennung der ukrainischen Übergangsregierung hielt, soweit dies belegt ist (und Belege für Wahlfälschungen liegen nicht vor, afaik gibt es nicht einmal eine Anzeige der dadurch ggf. geschädigten Parteien der Ukraine), alle Formalitäten ein, die für einen Vertrauensentzug des Bundestages gegenüber einer deutschen Regierung nötig wäre. Es ist für die Bezeichnung "demokratisch legimitiert" somit aus deutscher Sicht vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Abläufe in der Ukraine im Sinne der ukrainischen Verfassung waren, oder nicht (worüber bis heute kein ukrainisches Verfassungsgericht geurteilt hat - afaik gilt auch hier wiederum: Afaik hat Janukowitsch bis heute nicht einmal eine Beschwerde eingereicht). Die ukrainische Verfassung mag höhere Maßstäbe anlegen, die ggf. nicht eingehalten wurden - aber für gewöhnlich werden wertende Begriffe nicht nach den lokalen, sondern nach unseren eigenen Vorstellungen verwendet. (Vergleiche z.B. Todesurteile oder Unterdrückung von Bevölkerungsteilen in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt, die nach lokalen Vorstellungen vollkommen legitim sind, nach unseren aber nicht.)




IluBabe schrieb:


> Das ist zwar Wahr, aber über den Zetiraum von ein paar Jahren lassen sich die Warenströme genauso umgestalten.



Über mehrere Jahre hinweg sicherlich. Aber ein vieljähriger Konflikt wäre ein Rückfall ins Blockdenken, keine Ausprägung der derzeitigen punktuellen Meinungsverschiedenheiten. Langfristig kann man alles ändern - und zwar jeder.
(Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass Putin sich langfristig an China ketten möchte. Europa mag prinzipiell höhere Anforderungen stellen, ist aber nur sehr selten einig genug, deren Einhaltung auch zu erzwingen. China dagegen verhandelt erst gar nicht, sondern diktiert direkt Bedingungen. Und das wäre weder eine Verbesserung für Russland, noch mit Putins Ego kompatibel.)



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann nur jemand sagen, der keine Ahnung von Hitler selbst hat. Russland zeigt derart große Unterschiede zu den Faschistischen Diktaturen der Vergangenheit,


 
Ich habe keinen Vergleich gezogen, ich habe gesagt, dass es Paralleln gibt. Das lässt viel Raum für definitiv vorhandene Unterschiede.



> dass es einfach nur Blasphemie ist einen solchen Vergleich zu ziehen.



öhm... ...interessante... Wortwahl. Putin wäre sicherlich sehr geschmeichelt. (Hitler auch, aber ich deute mal, die Präferenz geht nicht in diese Richtung)


----------



## IluBabe (1. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über mehrere Jahre hinweg sicherlich. Aber ein vieljähriger Konflikt wäre ein Rückfall ins Blockdenken, keine Ausprägung der derzeitigen punktuellen Meinungsverschiedenheiten. Langfristig kann man alles ändern - und zwar jeder.
> (Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass Putin sich langfristig an China ketten möchte. Europa mag prinzipiell höhere Anforderungen stellen, ist aber nur sehr selten einig genug, deren Einhaltung auch zu erzwingen. China dagegen verhandelt erst gar nicht, sondern diktiert direkt Bedingungen. Und das wäre weder eine Verbesserung für Russland, noch mit Putins Ego kompatibel.)


Das Blockdenken hat der Westen nie eingestellt, sonst wäre mit dem Zerfall der SU auch die NATO ihrer Berechtigung als Gegenblock auseinandergenommen worden, da ihr die Existenzgrundlage gefehlt hat. - Auf dem Standpunkt zurückgezogen, dass mit Widererstarken Russlands die Nato ja nun umso wichtiger ist um sich gegen das ach so agressive Land zu verteidigen ist wohl hämisch ausgedrückt ein Treppenwitz.

Russland wird wenn es soll unter Putin auch die Zeit durchgehen, mit Verzicht bis die Warenströme umgepolt sind. Die Hauptwirtschaftspartner sind sowieso an Verträge gebunden. Sanktionen betreffen ja bis dato keinen 100% Warenstop. Putin ist definitiv nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. der wird da schon schauen, dass er ein zweites Standbein hat und die Warenströme auf mehrere Standbeine umpolt. China ist ja nicht das einzige aufstrebende Land das Ressourcen braucht. selbes gilt für die Milliarde Inder, die Südamerikaner wie Brasilien, den Iran alles was in Zentralasien umkraucht und so weiter. Die europäischen Staaten so gern wie sie sich selbst als Nabel der Welt sehen sind da auch nur ein Wirtschaftsraum mit nen paar hunder Millionen Konsumenten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. September 2014)

> öhm... ...interessante... Wortwahl. Putin wäre sicherlich sehr geschmeichelt. (Hitler auch, aber ich deute mal, die Präferenz geht nicht in diese Richtung)


Du weißt schon, dass Blasphemie im modernen Sprachgebrauch auch andere Bedeutungen als Gotteslästerung hat.


----------



## taks (2. September 2014)

Ich glaube die neuste Aussage Putins wurde hier noch nicht diskutiert ^^

«Ich erobere Kiew in zwei Wochen»: Kreml bestätigt Putins Kampfansage - International Nachrichten - NZZ.ch


----------



## Leob12 (2. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Die europäischen Staaten so gern wie sie sich selbst als Nabel der Welt sehen sind da auch nur ein Wirtschaftsraum mit nen paar hunder Millionen Konsumenten.


 
Allerdings ein ziemlich zahlungskräftiger und verlässlicher Wirtschaftsraum.

@taks, das hat er so nie gesagt und das ist nur anti-russische Propaganda der NATO-gesteuerten Medien!!! 
Es ist eine Lüge das Putin einmarschiert ist, genau wie es eine Lüge ist, dass russische Einheiten die Krim erobert haben, denn sie hatten kein Hoheitsabzeichen!!!

Ich trau mich was wetten, hätte Obama gesagt, man könne die Ukraine in 2 Wochen in die NATO holen, dann hätten die ganzen Russen aufgeheult wie ein Hund, dem man auf den Schwanz gestiegen ist. Wenn Putin sowas sagt, ist es natürlich ok und ehrenhaft, schließlich will er nur die armen Exilrussen in der Ukraine befreien und unter dem Mantel eines neuen Imperiums einen.


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2014)

Ich finde seine Aussage noch nicht mal....(ach keine Ahnung) "schlimm"....sie war vermutlich sogar wirklich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, und wie auch immer, es ist zumindest eine wahre Aussage.

Was ich aber sehr viel beunruhigender finde ist, dass er der Ostukraine mal ganz nebenbei einen neuen Namen gibt. --> "Neurussland"  
DAS finde ich wirklich gruselig!


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich glaube die neuste Aussage Putins wurde hier noch nicht diskutiert ^^
> 
> «Ich erobere Kiew in zwei Wochen»: Kreml bestätigt Putins Kampfansage - International Nachrichten - NZZ.ch



Ich habe auch mal im TS gesagt, dass ich in Rome 2 binnen 2 Stunden die Karte erobern kann. 

Woher bezieht die NZZ bitte die Infos, dass Putin dies in nem Telefongespräch gesagt haben soll und wo sind die Leute die das bestätigen? Die NZZ verweist auf den Spiegel und der Spiegel auf Repupplica eine Italienische Zeitung. Alle reden nur von abgeblich und könnte und was weiß ich noch für Wahrscheinlichkeitsformen.

Wenn sie das so schreiben haben sie also keinerlei beweise für ihre Theorie und später wenn man weiß das es falsch ist, können sie sagen das es nur eine Vermutung war.

So ein Schwachsinn...wieso sollte Putin auch noch Litauen und Estland einnehmen wollen (laut Spiegel + Merkel ???).



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich finde seine Aussage noch nicht mal....(ach keine Ahnung) "schlimm"....sie war vermutlich sogar wirklich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, und wie auch immer, es ist zumindest eine wahre Aussage.
> 
> Was ich aber sehr viel beunruhigender finde ist, dass er der Ostukraine mal ganz nebenbei einen neuen Namen gibt. --> "Neurussland"
> DAS finde ich wirklich gruselig!


 
Der Name ist nicht neu, sondern so hieß diese Gegend früher und es wäre eine gute Lösung. Das Volk in der Westurkaine will nicht von Kiew regiert werden und Kiew wird niemals zulassen das die Westurkaine zu Russland geht, ganz abgesehen davon wird Putin die Westukraine nicht aufnehmen.
Eine Lösung mit mehr Autonomie wäre nicht schlecht, genau das was Putin vorgeschlagen hat. Bei uns bricht man natürlich in Panik aus, weil Putin von der Staatlichkeit der Westurkaine redet. Da wundert es mich nicht das seine Sprecher dann unsere Medien korrigieren müssen, nur weil sie gerne hören wollen das Putin die Westurkaine zu einem neuen Staat machen will muss es nicht so sein.


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2014)

Kann sein dass es *früher* so hieß.
Ganz "spitz" könnte ich ich auf eine Eigentumsurkunde und einen Kaiserlichen Grundbucheintrag des Hauses meiner Großmutter in Schlesien verweisen.
Aber ich lasse es.....


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

Das kannst du gerne lassen. 

Es ist aber nicht korrekt gesagt von dir, wenn du sagst der Name ist neu. Es gibt ihn schon länger und ich sehe nichts schlimmes dabei wenn man bestimmte Gebiete bei ihrem Historischem Namen nennt. Natürlich gibt es Leute die es mit anspielungen machen, dass mag sein aber ob Putin jetzt durch die Bezeichnung Neurussland gleich etwas böses im Sinne hat?

Ich denke jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2014)

Wahrscheinlich könnte Russland Kiew in wenigen Wochen einnehmen, ja, aber es müsste dafür einen hohen Blutzoll bezahlen, würde vom Westen mit schweren Sanktionen überzogen werden und wäre auf der internationalen Bühne endgültig unten durch. Von daher war es ganz sicher nur eine leere Drohung, ein Einschüchterungsversuch, weil Putin in der Sache unter sehr großem Druck steht und ein Macho ist.


----------



## JePe (2. September 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kann nur jemand sagen, der keine Ahnung von Hitler selbst hat.



Hitler hat erst 1938 Oesterreich "heim ins Reich geholt" und spaeter das Sudetenland. Die rhetorische Schiene war annaehernd dieselbe, die Putin heute faehrt - die Volksgenossen und Volksgenossinnen waren in Gefahr und mussten gerettet werden. Die Parallelen zum sog. Muenchner Abkommen sind unverkennbar?



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Woher bezieht die NZZ bitte die Infos, dass Putin dies in nem Telefongespräch gesagt haben soll und wo sind die Leute die das bestätigen?



... hast Du den Artikel eigentlich gelesen oder einfach aus dem Bauch heraus entschieden, dass es sich um rechte Propaganda der NATO / der Kiewer Junta / des Rechten Sektors / hier-bitte-ein Feindbild-Deiner-Wahl einfuegen handelt? Steht da naemlich alles drin:

_Auf Nachfrage von «Spiegel Online» bestaetige ein westlicher Diplomat Barrosos Schilderungen am Montag. Am Dienstag distanzierte sich Putins Berater Juri Uschakow nur halbherzig von der markigen Aussage des Kremlchefs. Uschakow beanstandete zwar, Putins Worte seien aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden. «Sie hatten eine voellig andere Bedeutung.» _

Das Zitat wurde von einem Diplomaten bestaetigt und von einem Berater Putins nicht bestritten, nur als "aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen" apostrophiert. Wie war der Zusammenhang, wie war die Aeusserung gemeint?

Fragen ueber Fragen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn...wieso sollte Putin auch noch Litauen und Estland einnehmen wollen (laut Spiegel + Merkel ???).



Nicht "Schwachsinn", sondern Fakt ist, dass man sich von Russland um so mehr bedroht fuehlt, je naeher man an ihm lebt. Warum bloss ist das so?



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Der Name ist nicht neu, sondern so hieß diese Gegend früher und es wäre eine gute Lösung.(...)Eine Lösung mit mehr Autonomie wäre nicht schlecht, genau das was Putin vorgeschlagen hat. Bei uns bricht man natürlich in Panik aus, weil Putin von der Staatlichkeit der Westurkaine redet. Da wundert es mich nicht das seine Sprecher dann unsere Medien korrigieren müssen, nur weil sie gerne hören wollen das Putin die Westurkaine zu einem neuen Staat machen will muss es nicht so sein.



Der Begriff vom "Deutschen Reich" ist auch nicht neu (und aelter als 1943). Massgeblich ist weniger, wie alt / neu eine Phrase ist und mehr, was man mit ihr verbindet? Und anders als Du bezweifle ich irgendwie, dass Putin eine echte "Autonomie" vorschwebt. Eher noch eine schleichende Spaltung der Ukraine bei gleichzeitig steigendem russischen Einfluss (die fuer ihn die attraktivere, weil guenstigere Alternative zur Annexion ist). Eine "gute Loesung" waere, wenn der Hilfskonvoispediteur Putin sich mit Mann und Material aus der Ukraine herausziehen und die verfeindeten Parteien an einen Tisch bringen wuerde. Ohne selbst an ihm zu sitzen oder sich von einem Statthalter wie Lukaschenko vertreten zu lassen.


----------



## poiu (2. September 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich glaube die neuste Aussage Putins wurde hier noch nicht diskutiert ^^
> 
> «Ich erobere Kiew in zwei Wochen»: Kreml bestätigt Putins Kampfansage - International Nachrichten - NZZ.ch




Als ich die Nachricht gelesen hab, dachte ich " ohm man reißen wir was aus dem zusammenhang und machen die Propaganda"

Die Frage ist was Barosso vorher gesagt hat, außerdem veröffentlicht man sowas nicht. Die lehre für Russland ist doch: die EU veröffentlicht Politische Gespräche um öffentlich druck zu machen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. September 2014)

Nun, Barosso hat mit Putin bezüglich der Anwesenheit russischer Truppen in der Ukraine telefoniert. Selbstverständlich um den Inhalt des Gesprächs bzw Kernaussagen Putins dazu an die EU-Chefs (Kollegen) weiterzugeben. Das war kein Privatgespräch, im Gegensatz zu den von Russland illegal mitgeschnittenen und veröffentlichten Telefonaten, die "**** the EU" und "Tötet die Russen" enthielten.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich könnte Russland Kiew in wenigen Wochen einnehmen, ja, aber es müsste dafür einen hohen Blutzoll bezahlen, würde vom Westen mit schweren Sanktionen überzogen werden und wäre auf der internationalen Bühne endgültig unten durch. Von daher war es ganz sicher nur eine leere Drohung, ein Einschüchterungsversuch, weil Putin in der Sache unter sehr großem Druck steht und ein Macho ist.


 
Putin ist zwar ein machtgeiler Politiker, aber nicht dumm. 
Was würde ihm Kiew bringen?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. September 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was würde ihm Kiew bringen?



Prestige. Einfluss. Gebiet. Machtdemonstration. Eine eigene, kontrollierte Pufferzone gegen die Nato. Putin ist ein Kind des kalten Krieges und ich wäre extrem erstaunt, wenn diese Denkweise nicht noch sehr relevant wäre.


Vielleicht erhofft er sich sogar (unsterblichen?) Ruhm? Solche Gedankengänge sind bei von Macht besessenen Leuten nicht unüblich.


----------



## poiu (3. September 2014)

Ukraine: Nato hält Niederlage für Kiew für sicher - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. September 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Putin ist zwar ein machtgeiler Politiker, aber nicht dumm.
> Was würde ihm Kiew bringen?



Darüber kann man wohl nur spekulieren. Putins Absichten sind ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er selber nicht genau weiß, was er will. Seine Absichten werden ja auch von außen, von den Sanktionen des Westens, den westlichen Protesten und der Entschlossenheit Kiews beeinflusst. Eigentlich weiß man im Moment nur, was Putin nicht will, nämlich die Niederlage der Separatisten.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2014)

Im Prinzip will er Russland wieder zu einer Weltmacht machen. 
Da kann er es nicht zulassen, das vor seiner Haustüre etwas geschieht, was ihm nicht passt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. September 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:
			
		

> äääh schlumpi13, ich habe dich nicht als Depp bezeichnet! War  unglücklich formuliert, "das ich jedem Rede-und Meinungsfreiheit (...)"  wäre passender gewesen, da hast du Recht.
> 
> Wenn und warum du dich aber da dadurch angesprochen und beleidigt fühlst kann ich gerade nicht ganz nachvollziehen
> 
> edit: rest später, Essen kocht


Essen schon fertig oder kocht es noch?
Ich warte immer noch auf deine Antwort, wen du hier aus diesem Forum mit "*der mMm größte Depp*" gemeint hast und wer für dich *die anderen Deppen* sind, was man ja aus deiner Formulierung schlußfolgern muss! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Ob eine Aussage belegbar oder wiederlegbar ist, hängt entscheident von der Art der Aussage ab - ich verweise auf die Klassiker der Wissenschaftstheorie. *Wenn jemand behauptet "die gesamte ukrainische Regierung ist faschistisch", kann seine Aussage sehr leicht widerlegt werden,* in dem man nur ein einziges Regierungsmitglied zeigt, dass nicht faschistisch ist. Aber wenn jemand behauptet "in der Ukraine gibt es russischen Soldaten", dann ist diese Aussage ....


Das erklärt, warum jemand in diesem Thread für *gesamt* immer Beweise fordert, obwohl niemand in diesem Thread von *gesamt* gesprochen hat!
Doch das Verwenden solcher Mittel in einer Diskussion, welches nur das Ziel verfolgt, unliebsame Dinge * leicht widerlegbar zu machen,* zeigt nur, dass jemand absichtlich am Thema vorbeiargumentiert und erweckt die Frage, warum diesem jemand es so wichtig ist, dass sich niemand über das Thema weiter Gedanken machen soll!






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit will ich nichts andeuten, sondern klipp und klar auf eine Bereits in der Vergangenheit hier getätigte und iirc nicht einmal von dir angezweifelte Feststellung hinweisen:
> Die Abwahl von Janukowitschs und die Ernennung der ukrainischen Übergangsregierung hielt, soweit dies belegt ist (und Belege für Wahlfälschungen liegen nicht vor, afaik gibt es nicht einmal eine Anzeige der dadurch ggf. geschädigten Parteien der Ukraine), alle Formalitäten ein, die für einen Vertrauensentzug des Bundestages gegenüber einer deutschen Regierung nötig wäre. Es ist für die Bezeichnung "demokratisch legimitiert" somit aus deutscher Sicht vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Abläufe in der Ukraine im Sinne der ukrainischen Verfassung waren, oder nicht (worüber bis heute kein ukrainisches Verfassungsgericht geurteilt hat - afaik gilt auch hier wiederum: Afaik hat Janukowitsch bis heute nicht einmal eine Beschwerde eingereicht). Die ukrainische Verfassung mag höhere Maßstäbe anlegen, die ggf. nicht eingehalten wurden - aber für gewöhnlich werden wertende Begriffe nicht nach den lokalen, sondern nach unseren eigenen Vorstellungen verwendet. (Vergleiche z.B. Todesurteile oder Unterdrückung von Bevölkerungsteilen in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt, die nach lokalen Vorstellungen vollkommen legitim sind, nach unseren aber nicht.)


LOL
Sorry, aber deine Beweisführung ist LOL!
Der Bundestag hat nichts mit der "Wahl" einer ukrainischen Übergangsregierung zu tun. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, mit dir über den Bundestag diskutiert zu haben, somit kann ich auch deine "Feststellung" nicht  "nicht angezweifelt" haben! 
Irgendwie hast du auch vergessen, dass es um "*Demokratie*" und "*demokratisch*" ging und dafür sind "*die Respektierung politischer Opposition*, *Verfassungsmäßigkeit*" unerläßlich!
Woher weißt du, dass keine Belege für Wahlfälschung vorliegen, wo Mehrfachabstimmung schon bereits Wahlfälschung ist! 
Wie kann etwas demokratisch sein, wenn die Oposition bedroht, verprügelt und ihnen der Zugang zur Rada verweigert wurde!
Nur weil bis heute kein ukrainisches Verfassungsgericht geurteilt hat, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass die Abläufe dieser Wahl verfassunggemäß waren! Muss man Beschwerde einreichen, damit man im Recht ist??? 
Soll ich wirklich aus deiner Beweisführung folgern, dass du es für legitim hälst, dass man die Opposition im Bundestag bedrohen und rauswerfen darf?
Man kann sich nach eigenen Vorstellungen sicherlich eine Meinung bilden, ob man eine Sache richtig findet oder nicht, davon wird eine Wahl aber nicht legitim.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Die Invasions-Ente | Telepolis
"...
*Vergangene Woche orgelte diese Maschinerie in den  Schlagzeilen die Nachricht von der "russischen Invasion" in der Ukraine  durch alle Kanäle, in den Kommentare schraubte sich die Empörungswelle  in schrille Höhen....:  uuuuaaaah, die Russen kommen! Zwei Tage lang  wurde die Botschaft rund um die Welt in der Wiederholungsschleife  penetriert - dann twitterte das deutsche Leitmedium "Tagesschau" kleinlaut um 4 Uhr 42 morgens:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


    Tja - ein Übersetzungsfehler. Kann ja mal passieren. Und wenn die weltbeste Zeitung "New York Times"  und die weltgrößte Agentur "Reuters" etwas behaupten, wird's ja schon  stimmen, und Übersetzungsfehler können mal vorkommen, klar. Was aber  offenbar gar nicht mehr vorkommt im Journalismus unserer Tage, sind  Recherche, Investigation und Nachforschungen. Geheimdienste, Politiker,  PR-Agenturen belügen Journalisten und machen mit der medial erzeugten  Realität Politik - nach der gefälschten Invasion werden dann "neue  Sanktionen" beschlossen. Das kann nur gelingen, weil keiner nachfragt,  nachforscht, nachhakt.   
  Wie schon bei dem Absturz der malaysischen MH-17, der  Putin in die Schuhe geschoben wurde, dessen tatsächliche Aufklärung dann  aber niemand mehr verlangt. Die Nachricht,  *dass die Untersuchungsergebnisse der Black Boxes erst im nächsten Jahr  veröffentlicht werden sollen*, ist dann allenfalls eine Kurznachricht  wert (MH17: Noch immer kein Untersuchungsbericht, Verwirrspiel um den Bericht über den Absturz von MH17).    
  Die großen Agenturen und großen Zeitungen, die großen  Konzernen gehören, orgeln ihre Propaganda in die Welt und bevor den Fake  jemand bemerkt, sind schon wieder Millionen Gehirne mit der gewünschten  Botschaft infiltriert. Und bevor sie im Kleingedruckten korrigiert und  als Propagandalüge zum Thema wird, wird schon die nächste falsche Sau  durchs Dorf getrieben. Dass einer der Autoren der NYT-Invasions-Story  just derselbe ist, der einst mit Judy Miller der Welt ein paar Aluröhren  als  Saddam Husseins "Massenvernichtungswaffen" verkaufte… Kann ja mal  passieren, Übersetzungsfehler und so…   
*Die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters hält die Meldung mit der falsch übersetzten Behauptung Poroschenkos von einer  "Invasion" im Übrigen nach wie vor - und unkorrigiert - abrufbereit."*


----------



## aloha84 (4. September 2014)

Russlands Mütter fordern antworten, mhhh ob sie welche bekommen werden?!
Ukraine-Krieg: Soldatenmütter fordern Putin heraus - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

Die armen Babuschkas. Ne mal Scherz beiseite. Welche Mutter würde nicht um ihr Kind trauern. Sind die Russen die sich in der Ukraine engagieren nicht auf Urlaub? Hab da irgendwie sowas gehört. - Wäre auch nicht das erste mal das junge Männer Andernorts für ihre vermeintlichen Ideale Kämpfen. Spanien hat da ne Horde von Ausländern in Internationalen Brigaden beherbergt.


----------



## aloha84 (4. September 2014)

"Babuschka" hieß doch "Oma" oder?! .....Und Djeduschka Opa...?! egal

Ja offiziell sind da alle in der Ukraine zum "Urlaub".
Aber in dem verlinkten Artikel wird berichtet, die Söhne wären zu "Übungen" abkommandiert worden --> eine ziemlich realistische Übung.


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

Babuschka ist Oma, Mamotschka wars glaub ich. Anyhow.

Naja wenn man kein russisch kann so wie ich, dann kann man auch schon mal nen Urlaubsschein nicht indentifizieren. Haben eigentlich die ukranischen Streitkräft noch mehr "Gefangene" gemacht von nicht ukranischen Partisanen, oder waren die Hanseln bisher nur ein Strohfeuer? Weil so wie es ja im Moment dargestellt wird ist ja die Halbe russische Armee auf Landurlaub in der Ukraine. Wahrscheinlich alle auf Durchreise nach Odessa und dann in Donzek ist der Lada ausgefallen.


----------



## Z28LET (4. September 2014)

Realistisch gesehen müssen die Kämpfer ja Hilfe von außen bekommen, egal jetzt von wem genau.
Ich denke mal, das ist ähnlich wie in Syrien. Da wurden ja die eigentlichen Ausständigen und Demonstranten, welche für einen Umbruch im Land gekämpft haben, bald "ersetzt" von Radikalen und Ausländern. 
Diese haben dann Hilfe von verschiedenen anderen Staaten bekommen. Sonst hätte das Assad Regime wahrscheinlich längst obsiegt.

Gut, die Ukrainische Armee ist nicht gerade Elite und moralisch auch schwach aufgestellt, aber die Reserven der anderen Kämpfer, insbesondere an Menschenmaterial scheinen mir zu "hoch".

Ansonsten sollte man bei der Heeresgruppe Süd mal nachfragen, wie man am besten, bzw. schnellsten durch die Ukraine kommt.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. September 2014)

Was die erste Frau am Tisch sagt kann ich nicht hören, weil die deutsche Sprecherin dazwischen plappert 
Die anderen kann ich zwar verstehen, aber es fällt kein einziges Mal das Wort "Putin" nur Präsident, Offizier usw. 
Ob das Video wirklich auch aus Russland ist, kann man nicht zu 100% sagen. Genauso wenig, dass es nicht aus der Ukraine ist. Es gibt ja viele in der Ukraine die russisch sprechen; auch im Norden.

Vor Jahren, als wir noch aus Deutschland im Sommer zum Schwarzen Meer gefahren sind, haben wir auf dem Weg immer einen Besuch in Kiew bei den Verwandten gemacht. Was ich damals gemerkt habe und es mir meine Mutter auch später erklärt hatte, ist, dass zu der Zeit damals (2000-2005 und auch früher) in den Großstädten kaum jemand ukrainisch gesprochen hat. Besonders in Kiew. Wenn einer daher kam und anfing ukrainisch zu labern, dann hieß es immer sofort "Ahh, noch ein Bauerntölpel vom Lande".
Jetzt ist es genau andersrum...

Zu dem Video... Es ist nichts besonderes. Keine Mutter will, dass ihr Kind zur Armee geht, wenn vor der Haustür der 3. Weltkrieg droht. Egal in welchem Land.

/Offtopic: 
Babuschka=Oma; Babula=Omchen; Mama=Mama; Papa=Papa; Mamotschka=Mami; Maht=Mutter, Attjetz=Vater; Deduschka=Opalein; Ded=Opa 

News:
Der russische Journalist Andrej Stenin ist tot. Er wurde in einem Autokonvoi (5 Fahrzeuge) mit anderen Zivilisten tot aufgefunden. Die Autos waren mit großem Kaliber durchsiebt.

In dem ukra-faschistischen Wahn kündigte gestern Arseniy Jacenyuk an, eine Mauer entlang der russischen Grenze zu bauen. Im Nordosten wurden bereits in der Sumskaya Oblast eine 60-kilometerlange Strecke am Grenzübergang Erde ausgehoben.
Ð’ Ð¡ÑƒÐ¼ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñ‹ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ðµ Ñ Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¹ Ð²Ñ‹ÐºÐ¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¸ 60 ÐºÐ¼ Ñ€Ð²Ð° - ÐŸÐµÑ€Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑ€Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑÐ¼ â€” LIFE | NEWS

Vom 16 - 26. September führt die NATO seine Manöver in der West-Ukraine durch - unter dem Codenamen «Rapid Trident» ("Bistryi Trisubez"). Daran werden Truppen aus den USA und 12 weiteren Nato-Staaten teilnehmen, darunter auch deutsche Soldaten der Bundeswehr.
(Anmerkung: Der Codename «Rapid Trident» geht auf das Zeichen/Symbol west-ukrainischer Nazionalisten zurück - den "Trisub" (Trident) +++ Quasi ein Symbol der SS-Galizien während des 2.Weltkriegs)
ÐÐ° Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ðµ Ð² ÑƒÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ… Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÑƒÑ‚ ÑƒÑ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð²Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ ÐÐÐ¢Ðž | Ð¡ÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ.Ñ€Ñƒ


----------



## IluBabe (4. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> In dem ukra-faschistischen Wahn kündigte gestern Arseniy Jacenyuk an, eine Mauer entlang der russischen Grenze zu bauen. Im Nordosten wurden bereits in der Sumskaya Oblast eine 60-kilometerlange Strecke am Grenzübergang Erde ausgehoben.
> Ð’ Ð¡ÑƒÐ¼ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñ‹ Ð½Ð° Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ðµ Ñ Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¹ Ð²Ñ‹ÐºÐ¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¸ 60 ÐºÐ¼ Ñ€Ð²Ð° - ÐŸÐµÑ€Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑ€Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑÐ¼ â€” LIFE | NEWS


Sry Fachleute für Mauerbau sind gerade gefragt unsere bauen gerade in Israel und in den "europäischen Enklaven" auf dem Afrikanischen Kontinent. Vielleicht haben die Chinesen da noch Knowhow über


----------



## xNeo92x (4. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sry Fachleute für Mauerbau sind gerade gefragt unsere bauen gerade in Israel und in den "europäischen Enklaven" auf dem Afrikanischen Kontinent. Vielleicht haben die Chinesen da noch Knowhow über


 
In Berlin wird sich schon jemand finden...

*Putin schlägt Plan für Beendigung des Ukraine-Konflikts vor*
http://de.ria.ru/politics/20140903/269460505.html


----------



## aloha84 (4. September 2014)

Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Namen "rapid trident" und irgendwelchen ukr. Nazisymbolen.
Auch hat der Name 0 mit dem ukrainischen Konflikt zu tun. Die Übung "Rapid Trident" wird seit Jahren durchgeführt --> daher auch "Rapid Trident 2014".

Das mit der Mauer finde ich nicht schön, aber die Idee entsteht nunmal aus der Verzweiflung heraus weil man die Grenze, aus ukrainischer Sicht, dicht haben will um die "Urlauber" abzuhalten.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Namen "rapid trident" und irgendwelchen ukr. Nazisymbolen.
> Auch hat der Name 0 mit dem ukrainischen Konflikt zu tun. Die Übung "Rapid Trident" wird seit Jahren durchgeführt --> daher auch "Rapid Trident 2014".
> 
> Das mit der Mauer finde ich nicht schön, aber die Idee entsteht nunmal aus der Verzweiflung heraus weil man die Grenze, aus ukrainischer Sicht, dicht haben will um die "Urlauber" abzuhalten.


 
Nur dass die Mauer im Norden ist, wo eigentlich keine Separatisten sind...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: https://www.facebook.com/220982371426073/photos/pcb.296635610527415/296634523860857/?type=1&theater


Ich sehe Rapid Trident immer nur im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine. Und das schon seit 2011!
http://www.eur.army.mil/RapidTrident/


----------



## aloha84 (4. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nur dass die Mauer im Norden ist, wo eigentlich keine Separatisten sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es ist egal wo die Separatisten sind, es ist entscheidend wo die russischen Urlauber + Gepäck über die Grenze kommen....das weiß ich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie der Rest dieses Forums, der Presse usw. aber vielleicht weiß es ein Geheimdienst.
Aus jux und tollerei baut man keine Mauer.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es ist egal wo die Separatisten sind, es ist entscheidend wo die russischen Urlauber + Gepäck über die Grenze kommen....das weiß ich aber nicht, genauso wenig wie der Rest dieses Forums, der Presse usw. aber vielleicht weiß es ein Geheimdienst.
> Aus jux und tollerei baut man keine Mauer.


 
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hast du recht, aber es würde für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn machen als Veteran (oder Urlauber, wie du sagst) in ein mit Ukros besetztes Gebiet in der Ukraine rein zu gehen statt direkt im Süden nach Novorossija bzw. Neurussland.

Für mich klingt das eher nach einer Import/Export Blockade. Die sind momentan in Kiew so russophob, da wird absolut alles aus Russland verachtet und in den Läden boykottiert. Meine Mutter hat erst gestern mit ihrer Schwester geskyped und sie konnte das bestätigen.

Übrigens ne ganz gute Seite. Unteranderem auch mit aktuellen Karten vom Kriegsgeschehen.
http://www.vineyardsaker.de/


----------



## JePe (5. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Übrigens ne ganz gute Seite.



Ja, ein Paradebeispiel fuer unvoreingenommenen, objektiven, investigativen Journalismus:

_Ueber uns

Das war ein guter Tag. Vor allem natuerlich für Neurussland, wegen der Erfolge der neurussischen Truppen(...)_

Oha. Nicht nur, dass es ein "Neurussland" gibt, es hat nun schon eigene Truppen ...

_Aufgefallen ist mir, dass zuletzt vor allem diese besonders aktiv waren:

a) Putin basher
b) Miesmacher/Defaetisten
c) Nazis

Ich gebe mein bestes, diese zu heraus zu filtern(...)_

So ist´s recht - wer die falsche Meinung hat, kommt eben einfach nicht zu Wort. Mein Blog, mein Weltbild.

_Systempresse(...)Resistance(...)Junta(...)Repressions-Maschinerie(...)Terrorschwadrone(...)Soeldner_

Nicht Amerika und die Bilderberger vergessen!

_Dies ist nur moeglich, da ein verwirrender, beschaemender Mangel an Widerstand in der restlichen Ukraine herrscht. Das mag sich aendern, wenn es anfaengt an grundlegendem zu fehlen und die erste Kaelte kommt._

Einen Vorgeschmack in Form von Zwangsarbeit bekommen die Unglaeubigen ja schon. Was danach kommt, kann man ob solchen wirren Geschwafels zumindest erahnen ...

_Für Russland bedeutet das eine Rueckkehr zum orthodox-christlichen oder islamischen Ehrenkodex(...)_

Da sei der liebe Gott vor ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2014)

Na ja, ich zumindest bin bei der Ukraine-Krise über den Punkt von Schuld und Unschuld, Recht und Unrecht hinaus. Die letzten 2 Wochen haben gezeigt, dass Putin in der Ostukraine die (militärische) Oberhand hat und der Westen wird daran nichts ändern können, Sanktionen hin oder her. Die Konsequenz ist, dass sich Kiew mit dem übermächtigen Gegner wird einigen müssen. Das hat Poroschenko mittlerweile auch eingesehen, deswegen auch die Unterzeichnung des Friedensplans gestern, der politisch gesehen einer Kapitulation Kiews gleichkommt.


----------



## JePe (6. September 2014)

_Control over the Russian Military Industrial Commission will shortly be transferred from the government to the president, with Vladimir Putin assuming the chairman’s post, according to a press report._
***


----------



## acc (7. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich könnte Russland Kiew in wenigen Wochen einnehmen, ja, aber es müsste dafür einen hohen Blutzoll bezahlen, würde vom Westen mit schweren Sanktionen überzogen werden und wäre auf der internationalen Bühne endgültig unten durch. Von daher war es ganz sicher nur eine leere Drohung, ein Einschüchterungsversuch, weil Putin in der Sache unter sehr großem Druck steht und ein Macho ist.


 
wenn es danach ginge, wäre die usa beispielsweise schon sowas von isoliert. ist sie aber nicht, weil es schlichtweg keinen interessiert. in zukunft könnte man schliesslich selbst jederzeit zu den gleichen mitteln greifen müssen, um seine interessen durchsetzen zu können. übrigens wurde schon von der eu kommuniziert, das die aussage von barroso selbst aus dem kontext gerissen wurde.


----------



## apap (8. September 2014)

Dass es niemanden interessiert was die USA machen würde ich anzweifeln, immerhin verdienen eine Menge großer Konzerne ja mit wenn die USA in armen Ländern die Tür zum Ausverkauf öffnet. 

In Russland ist das aber noch wesentlich schlimmer denn da herrscht garkeine Presse und Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn du gegen Putin bist dann liebst du Mütterchen Russland nicht, weil in Mütterchen Russland ist es so dass du immer dafür sein musst was der König macht, sonst zählst du nicht als guter Russe. Genau wie die bösen Ukrainer, diese Wahnsinnigen sind allenernstes auf die Strasse um ihren korupten Presidenten abzusetzen bevor sie verhungern, was Herr Putin sehr persönlich nahm und einfach mal entschieden hat dass Ukrainer eigentlich Russen sind, nur halt zweiter Klasse weil ja Ukrainer...  Im Westen des Landes sind nur Nazis, vlt sogar mehr als die 50% der weltweiten Skins und Rechter, die in Russland leben. Neben seiner Abneigung gegen Proteste gegen Armut,  schläft Putin gerne bis 10 Uhr und trinkt italienischen Caffe. Vielleicht sollten wir den mal sanktionieren ?


----------



## vatana (8. September 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Dass es niemanden interessiert was die USA machen würde ich anzweifeln, immerhin verdienen eine Menge großer Konzerne ja mit wenn die USA in armen Ländern die Tür zum Ausverkauf öffnet.
> 
> In Russland ist das aber noch wesentlich schlimmer denn da herrscht garkeine Presse und Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn du gegen Putin bist dann liebst du Mütterchen Russland nicht, weil in Mütterchen Russland ist es so dass du immer dafür sein musst was der König macht, sonst zählst du nicht als guter Russe. Genau wie die bösen Ukrainer, diese Wahnsinnigen sind allenernstes auf die Strasse um ihren korupten Presidenten abzusetzen bevor sie verhungern, was Herr Putin sehr persönlich nahm und einfach mal entschieden hat dass Ukrainer eigentlich Russen sind, nur halt zweiter Klasse weil ja Ukrainer...  Im Westen des Landes sind nur Nazis, vlt sogar mehr als die 50% der weltweiten Skins und Rechter, die in Russland leben. Neben seiner Abneigung gegen Proteste gegen Armut,  schläft Putin gerne bis 10 Uhr und trinkt italienischen Caffe. Vielleicht sollten wir den mal sanktionieren ?



Sehr naiv und oberflächlich wenn du denkst das in Russland keine Pressefreiheit herrscht. Denskt du denn, denkst du wirklich das in Deutschalnd das der Gegeteil ist? Denskt du das wirklich? Ja, das tust du weil dir das schon von klein auf eingeredet und in den Kopf automatisch eingebaut ist. Aber, es ist nicht so, glaub mir. Hier ist es genauso schlimm wie in Russland, nicht besser, auch nicht schlechter.

Ich empfehle dir und den vielen anderen hier mal dieses Video zu sehen. Wenn du diesem Mann wiedersprichst, dann ist irgentwas mit dir nicht in Ordnung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKaPtkCdGnM


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. September 2014)

Hier mal ein aktueller Artikel aus der FAZ zu "der Vorgeschichte", von Putins Strategien:
Putin hat Invasion der Ukraine seit 2013 geplant

Zu dem Kommentar über mir:


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2014)

Die Presse in Deutschland ist frei, aber nicht die Wahrheit steht am Hebel sondern der Kapitalismus. 
Was verkauft sich besser? 
Stoppt Putin oder Der Ukraine Konflikt? 

Bismarck sagte schon: ,,Die Presse ist für mich nur Druckerschwärze auf Papier"


----------



## vatana (8. September 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktueller Artikel aus der FAZ zu "der Vorgeschichte", von Putins Strategien:
> Putin hat Invasion der Ukraine seit 2013 geplant
> 
> Zu dem Kommentar über mir:


 
Ja FAZ ist sehr vertrauenswürdig... Das sind nur Kriegstreiber, sonst nix... Die wollen das du in den Krieg ziehst, das du für die Elite kämpfst damit sie weiter an der Macht bleiben können. Denkst du Angela Merkel oder Steinmeier werden dich in ihre Schutzbunker einladen wenn es mal losgeht? Denkst du das wirklich?

Wie würde USA oder England reagieren wenn Russland vor ihrer Tür steht, in ihrem Vorgarten und sie bedroht? Denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2014)

Von diesem Ken, dessen Video oben von Vatana verlinkt wurde, habe ich auch schon 2 Videos angeschaut, weil er so viele Likes bekam, aber ich habe ihm beide Male nicht länger als 10 Minuten zuhören können. Das ist ein selbstgerechter Schlaumeier, der extrem einseitig, maßlos überspitzt und mit zahlreichen irrationalen Unterstellungen gegen den politischen Mainstream hetzt.


----------



## vatana (8. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Von diesem Ken, dessen Video oben von Vatana verlinkt wurde, habe ich auch schon 2 Videos angeschaut, weil er so viele Likes bekam, aber ich habe ihm beide Male nicht länger als 10 Minuten zuhören können. Das ist ein selbstgerechter Schlaumeier, der extrem einseitig, maßlos überspitzt und mit zahlreichen irrationalen Unterstellungen gegen den politischen Mainstream hetzt.



Tja, der Mann warnt nur auf etwas was auf uns alle sehr bald zukommen kann. Und er spricht dabei die Wahrheit aus. Aber, wer will schon die Wahrheit hoeren?


----------



## apap (8. September 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein aktueller Artikel aus der FAZ zu "der Vorgeschichte", von Putins Strategien:
> Putin hat Invasion der Ukraine seit 2013 geplant
> 
> Zu dem Kommentar über mir:


 
Solche Theorien würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen, weil es passt nicht so ganz. Dass die Russen statt Brechstange eher auf Verwirrung wie Guerillakampf setzten hat wohl eher taktische und vorbeugende Gründe, und nicht geopolitischer Größenwahn. Siehe USA und Blackwaters im Prinzip ist das nur eine Kopie davon. Zudem hat Putin keinen Plan, er reagiert auf das Geschehen in der Ukraine und handelt dementsprechend, wohl gemerkt ist er somit eine gefühlte Woche schneller als Brüssel und Washington 

Aber Ukraine einverleiben ?, ich denke nein. Das wär doch finanziell nicht zu tragen so ein Gebiet komplett zu übernehmen. Putin möchte das auch garnicht, er hätte am liebsten eine Ukraine die treu zu Moskau ist, und keine Grenzen mit der Nato Ergo Verbündette als Pufferzone. Dass das Baltikum und Polen Tscheschien weg aus dem Einflussbereich Moskaus sind weiß Putin natürlich, was ihn aber wohl noch mehr darin bestärken wird seine letzten Bastionen mit Weißrussland und der Ukraine, zu halten. Für Russland wäre eine russisch-ukrainische Krim als russisches Protektorat die günstigste Lösung, und die Ostukraine könnte weiterhin so bestehen wie sie ist mit großem Autonomiestatus. Es gibt aber leider kein Szenario indem Moskau und Kiew als Gewinner hervorgehen könnten, nur entweder oder..


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2014)

vatana schrieb:


> Tja, der Mann warnt nur auf etwas was auf uns alle sehr bald zukommen kann. Und er spricht dabei die Wahrheit aus. Aber, wer will schon die Wahrheit hoeren?



Auf jeden Fall verkündet er in einem sehr emotionalen Stil das, was für die Wahrheit hält.


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. September 2014)

*Wie die Regierung Kiew die Aufklärung der Brand-Tragödie in Odessa sabotiert | Telepolis*

"...Am Donnerstag stellte der von Abgeordneten des Stadtrates Odessa  gebildete Untersuchungsausschuss zum Brand im Gewerkschaftshaus von  Odessa, bei dem mindestens 48 Menschen starben (Die Tragödie von Odessa), seine Arbeit ein. Dies berichtete  das regierungskritische Nachrichtenportal "Tajmer". Die Mitglieder des  Untersuchungsausschusses begründeten  ihre Entscheidung damit, dass die  Innenbehörde und die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft wichtige Informationen  und Dokumente der Ermittlungen zurückhalten...."


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2014)

MH17: Zwischenbericht zu abgeschossener Malaysia Airlines Maschine - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall verkündet er in einem sehr emotionalen Stil das, was für die Wahrheit hält.


Damit kannst du doch Wahrheits-Truther nicht beeindrucken....
Du weisst doch, ist alles eine Sache des "-Löffels"...


----------



## acc (8. September 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Dass es niemanden interessiert was die USA machen würde ich anzweifeln, immerhin verdienen eine Menge großer Konzerne ja mit wenn die USA in armen Ländern die Tür zum Ausverkauf öffnet.


 
natürlich interessiert das keinen in der politik, sonst wären die längst international geächtet . da gibt es so einige länder, die so ziemlich alles tun und lassen können was sie wollen und es die politik nicht interessiert. israel  hat seit über 40 jahren die golanhöhen annektiert. interessiert das irgendejemand in der westlichen politik, gibt es irgendwelche sanktionen? der anschluss der krim wird aber als angebliche annektion verteufelt von den gleichen typen. da herrscht jede menge doppelmoral, glaubwürdigkeit ist etwas, womit gerade die westliche politik absolut nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2014)

Der Punkt ist, dass die Ukraine und die Krim auf europäischem Boden sind, die Heimat der westlichen Demokratien. Geopolitische Aggressionen dieser Größenordnung in Europa sind ein Infragestellen der europäischen Nachkriegsordnung und werden vom Westen (logischerweise) als schweres Sicherheitsproblem bewertet. Lägen Ukraine und Krim im Großraum des mittleren Ostens, wäre das eher so ein Problem wie in Syrien, also eines, dass der Westen viel gelassener betrachten würde.


----------



## apap (9. September 2014)

Könnte es nicht besser ausdrücken, aber ich versuchs 

Hinzufügen kann man wirklich dass die USA doch schon den Verbündetten - und historischen Siegerstatus in Europa haben, somit berichten Medien teilkritisch und Politiker haben eher Stellungen aber keine Meinung. Der große Bruder der Russland gern wär sind nunmal die Staaten und das schon seit dem 2. WK. Meiner Meinung nach sind beide Imperialisten, Russland und die USA samt Bündniss sind genau gesehen mächtige Schurkenstaaten. Putin greifft genauso zu kapitalistischen Mitteln und nutzt Lücken, wie ein Republikaner im weißen Haus, nur dass man es wo anders, auch anders tarnt weshalb uns Putins Methodik oft so obskur vorkommt. Dass wir jedoch nur Putin entlarven ist nicht ganz richtig, weil die Kritik am Irakeinmarsch ohne Mandat zum Beispiel, war hierzulande sehr groß und im TV fanden dauernd Debatten statt über Amerikas Weltrolle, also ziemlich tiefer Stoff für den Zuschauer. Oder denkt man nur an die Wirtschaftskriese, täglich sah man ganz plötzlich den Misstand amerikanischer Industrie auf allen Sendern, als ob Detroit an einem Tag bankrott ging... also klar setzte Europa in den letzten 10 Jahren klare Signale vorallem die Schweiz erhob sich durch neue Datengesetze gegen die amerikanischen Interessen. Dass Putin jetzt der Bhuman ist liegt aber auch daran, wie schon über mir erwähnt, weil er auch gegen die europäische Idee der Demokratie verstößt und sich somit automatisch Feinde macht, die EU als solche fühlt sich zum Teil herausgefordert auf dem eigenen Kontinent. Das Interesse an der Ukraine als Wirtschaft ist nämlich nicht groß, jeder in Brüssel weiß ganz genau dass man dort noch Milliarden versenken wird und davor haben unsere Genies noch mehr Angst als vor Putin  Gut getarnt aber beständig, geht es dem Westen auch ums Image, was zum Teil aber unerlässlich ist für die zukünftige Beziehung mit Russland.


----------



## jamie (9. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass die Ukraine und die Krim auf europäischem Boden sind, die Heimat der westlichen Demokratien. Geopolitische Aggressionen dieser Größenordnung in Europa sind ein Infragestellen der europäischen Nachkriegsordnung und werden vom Westen (logischerweise) als schweres Sicherheitsproblem bewertet. Lägen Ukraine und Krim im Großraum des mittleren Ostens, wäre das eher so ein Problem wie in Syrien, also eines, dass der Westen viel gelassener betrachten würde.


 
Aha, das Gebiet der ehemaligen Sowjetunion ist also "Heimat der westlichen Demokratie".  
Und natürlich geht es sowieso nur um Demokratie.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. September 2014)

Demokratie ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVnam17C1kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVnam17C1kE&list=PLHAjU47mPE_OqpRP4xcRodg5bZXQnIhYU


----------



## aloha84 (9. September 2014)

Ja Herr Putin hat eine eigene Meinung, die man ihm nicht absprechen sollte......schade dass er Meinungen anderer nicht zu akzeptieren scheint.
Ukraine: Russland jagt die Intellektuellen aus dem Land - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2014)

Echt mal, fragen wir die ausgewiesenen Experten für Demokratie, die Autokraten...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1518rBNZZQ


----------



## xNeo92x (10. September 2014)

German TV Shows Nazi Symbols on Helmets of Ukraine Soldiers - NBC News

Die original Bilder dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fZKkBXEG-g


----------



## loser321 (10. September 2014)

Aha EU rudert zurück, was für Luschen.

Aber keine Angst, in den Köpfen der Leute ist es längst hängen geblieben.

http://m.europe.wsj.com/articles/eu-moves-to-temper-putin-two-weeks-to-kiev-row-1409831828?mobile=y


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2014)

xNeo92x 


Solche Probleme hat auch die Bundeswehr. Das sind aber Randerscheinungen. 

Bundeswehr : Weltbild deutscher Soldaten "nicht unproblematisch" - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT

Bundeswehr attraktiv für rechtsextreme Männer: MAD enttarnt Hunderte Soldaten - n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2014)

Nationalisten hast du doch in jeder Armee.
Egal ob Deutschland, USA, Russland und eben jetzt Ukraine.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2014)

Will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Rechtsextreme unter den Separatisten sind, die für ihr sogenanntes "Neurussland" kämpfen.


----------



## acc (10. September 2014)

und ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel rechtsextreme unter den relativierern sind.


----------



## efdev (10. September 2014)

überall mehr als genug aber das sollte doch mittlerweile reichen und bringt das thema nicht wirklich voran.

@T
wie genau siehts eigentlich im moment aus welcher der vereine gewinnt denn gerade und wie sieht es bei der zivilbevölkerung im osten aus ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. September 2014)

*Handels-Krieg gegen Russland: Der große Verrat von Angela Merkel an ihrem Volk | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

Die Sanktionen gegen Russland  werden nicht die treffen, die sie  beschließen oder verhindern hätten können: Politiker, Verbände, die IHK,  die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender – sie alle leben von Steuergeldern  oder Zwangsgebühren und brauchen keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten. Daher  heulen sie, ohne nachzudenken, mit den Wölfen. Bezahlen müssen  Unternehmen, Arbeitnehmer und Steuerzahler. Was die Bundesregierung und  die EU betreiben, ist Machtmissbrauch im großen Stil....


*Flug MH17: Bundesregierung besteht auf Geheimhaltung von Funksprüchen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

Die Bundesregierung hat in der Antwort auf eine Anfrage der Links-Partei  eine Aussage zu den Hintergründen über den Abschuss von Flug MH17  verweigert. Obwohl der Bundesregierung der Inhalt der Funksprüche  bekannt ist, wird die Angelegenheit als „Verschlusssache gemäß der  Verschlusssachenanweisung (VSA) mit dem Geheimhaltungsgrad ,Geheim‘  eingestuft“. Die Behauptung der USA und der EU, die Russen seien für den  Abschuss verantwortlich, ist die Grundlage für die Sanktionen gegen  Russland. Das Schweigen ist interessant: Hätte die Bundesregierung einen  Beleg für die Täterschaft der Russen, würde sie die Ergebnisse  vermutlich bekanntgeben.                         ...


*Französischer Parlamentarier: Machtwechsel in Kiew war ein Staatsstreich | Politik | RIA Novosti*

Die Entwicklung in der Ukraine, die zu einem Machtwechsel im Land  geführt hat, ist nichts anderes gewesen als ein Staatsstreich. Das  erklärte der französische Parlamentarier Thierry Mariani am Donnerstag  in Moskau, wo er als Mitglied einer Delegation der Nationalversammlung  Frankreichs zu einem Besuch weilt.
 „(Viktor) Juschtschenko wurde demokratisch gewählt, ebenfalls wie  sein Nachfolger (Viktor) Janukowitsch… Ob Janukowitsch ehrlich war – das  ist eine andere Frage. Aber alle Ereignisse waren verfassungsmäßig“,  fuhr der Abgeordnete fort.
 „Stellen Sie sich mal vor, dass die Opposition in Frankreich morgen  den Platz der Eintracht und die Elysischen Felder blockieren und  Parlamentarier in Polen, Deutschland und Russland sie darauf drängen  würden, den demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten zu stürzen. Das nennt  sich Staatsstreich“, sagte Mariani.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvKu9q9txJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNzYTtexR14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Gelandet, um nach dem Weg zu fragen: US-Soldaten verirren sich mit Hubschraubern in Polen - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten*

Wer sich unterwegs verirrt, ist gut beraten, kurz anzuhalten und nach  dem Weg zu fragen. Genau das machte eine Gruppe US-Soldaten als sie sich  mit ihren sechs Hubschraubern in Polen verirrt hatten. Die ahnungslosen  Dorfbewohner waren erstaunt.... 


*@Caduzzz, Threshold & all*
*Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Beantwortung meiner Fragen,die ich vor vielen Seiten an euch gestellt habe!*


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *@Caduzzz, Threshold & all*
> *Ich hoffe immer noch auf die Beantwortung meiner Fragen,die ich vor vielen Seiten an euch gestellt habe!*


 
Und welche sind das?


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2014)

Hetze am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Ja. Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten sind eben sehr populistisch und sie übertreiben gerne.
Im Prinzip Bild Zeitung Niveau.


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2014)

Die Bild-Zeitung für Truther und VTler.


----------



## loser321 (12. September 2014)

lol

Man kann gerne auf DWN rumreiten, nur ändert das nichts an den Fakten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2014)

Fakten müssen interpretiert werden. Das kann man auf eine seriöse Weise machen oder man kann es so machen wie die DWN: mit reißerischen Titeln, überspitzten Formulierungen und provokanten Thesen und Theorien. Aber muss ja jeder Seite selber wissen, wie sie ihre Klicks generiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Man kann gerne auf DWN rumreiten, nur ändert das nichts an den Fakten.


 
Doch schon. Genau wie die Bild Zeitung schreiben sie ihre Artikel so wie es ihnen in den Kram passt.
Da werden dann Fakten so interpretiert dass sie anders dargestellt werden als bei anderen Medien.

Schau dir doch mal PCGH an.
Die haben inzwischen auch provokant aufgebaute Titelthemen damit die Leute möglichst vom Titel angelockt werden und klicken. 
Klicks sorgen für Werbeeinnahmen oder denkst du echt dass die Webseite keine finanziellen Interessen hat?


----------



## acc (12. September 2014)

schlimmer als spon, faz, zeit, sz ist auch dwn nicht. bei dwn wird eher noch weniger getrollt von den newsschreibern als bei der konkurrenz.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Allerdings pushen sie Verschwörungstheorien und daher kann ich eine Webseite die sowas macht nicht für glaubwürdig halten.


----------



## jamie (12. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings pushen sie Verschwörungstheorien und daher kann ich eine Webseite die sowas macht nicht für glaubwürdig halten.


 
Früher sagte man Ketzer und hat die Leute gelyncht, heute sagt man Verschwörungstheoretiker und hat sie damit gesellschaftlich getötet. Das ist praktisch, denn dann muss man sich mit ihren Argumenten nicht auseinandersetzen.


----------



## acc (12. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings pushen sie Verschwörungstheorien und daher kann ich eine Webseite die sowas macht nicht für glaubwürdig halten.


 
welche verschwörungstheorien? etwa die das putin an allen schuld ist? oder das es garkeinen putsch gab? oder das die jetzige regierung legitim wäre? oder das es keine rechtsextreme unterwanderung der proteste gab und auch keine rechtsextremen in der regierung sitzen? irgendwie sind diese vts dann noch eher bei spon, faz und konsorten zu finden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. September 2014)

Auf jeden Fall werden in den von "schlumpi13" verlinkten Artikeln der DWN provokante Thesen und Theorien vertreten, die in ihrer argumentativen Beschaffenheit durchaus in Teilen den Charakter von Verschwörungstheorien aufweisen. Charakteristisch für Verschwörungstheorien ist nämlich, dass sie weder beweisbar noch widerlegbar sind. Es sind Glaubenskonstrukte, die auf einer überbordenden Fantasie und einer gehörigen Portion Argwohn basieren.


----------



## jamie (12. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werden in den von "schlumpi13" verlinkten Artikeln der DWN provokante Thesen und Theorien vertreten, die in ihrer argumentativen Beschaffenheit durchaus in Teilen den Charakter von Verschwörungstheorien aufweisen. Charakteristisch für Verschwörungstheorien ist nämlich, dass sie weder beweisbar noch widerlegbar sind. Es sind Glaubenskonstrukte, die auf einer überbordenden Fantasie und einer gehörigen Portion Argwohn basieren.


 
Mich stört generell diese Bezeichnung "Verschwörungstheorie".
Mal rein vom Wort ausgehend, ist eine verschwörungstheorie ein gedanklich konstruierter, nicht vollends bewiesener Ereignisverlauf, der eine Verschwörung als Ausgangspunkt ausmacht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Davon ausgehend ist zum Beispiel auch der offizielle 9/11 Commision Report eine Verschwörungstheorie: es ist ein gedanklich konstruierter Verlauf der Ereignisse, die zum Einsturz der Türme des WTC geführt haben. Er ist nicht vollends bewiesen (es gibt seriöse wissenschaftlich Zweifel an der offiziellen Geschichte von renommierten Architekten, Ingenieuren, Chemikern etc.) und geht davon aus, dass "die bösen Terroristen" sich gegen die USA verschworen haben.

Nun wird das Wort aber gerade seit 9/11 praktisch nur noch zur Diffamierung von Leuten genutzt, die nicht das glauben, was die Masse glaubt. Denn wer etwas anzweifelt, ist ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, somit sowieso total blöde im Kopf, glaubt automatisch auch an Chemtrails, den Weihnachtsmann und Bugs Bunny.

Das führt dazu, dass sich mit den Argumenten von Zweiflern überhaupt gar nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt wird, denn Leute, die "als Verschwörungstheoretiker gelten" sind sowieso nicht ganz richtig, mit denen darf man sich nicht abgeben usw.
Das ist keine Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion!

Deswegen habe ich ein grundsätzliches Problem mit den Begriffen "Verschwörungstheorie" und "Verschwörungstheoretiker" und bitte darum, dass ihr die Quelle bitte sachlich und inhaltlich kritisiert und nicht als verschwörungstheoretischen Quatsch abtut!


Insbesondere stört mich auch noch, dass "Verschwörungstheoretikern" gerne noch grundsätzlich Antisemitismus angehängt wird, was den diffamierenden Charakter dieses Wortes unterstreicht. Schönes Beispiel ist ja der Herr Jebsen, der hier, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, auch mal angesprochen wurde. Der Vorwurf ist totaler Blödsinn und wird auch irgendwie nie belegt, aber dadurch, dass es irgendwie jeder "mal gehört" hat, setzt es sich eben doch als akzeptierte Tatsache durch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

Warum soll man sich auch mit den Argumenten von "Verschwörungstheoretikern" (für dich extra in Anführungszeichen gesetzt ) auseinandersetzen? Sagt dir Ockhams Prinzip etwas? Es besagt, steht man vor der Wahl mehrerer möglicher Erklärungen für dasselbe Phänomen, soll man diejenige bevorzugen, die am einfachsten ist, denn die einfachste Erklärung ist meist die plausibelste. Das ist ein Prinzip aus der Wissenschaft. 

Warum soll ich mich mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen, die mir weismachen wollen, die Mondlandung habe nie stattgefunden oder das WTC sei von der CIA gesprengt worden, wo doch die einfachsten und damit plausibelsten Erklärungen für diese beiden Phänomene sind, dass die Mondlandung tatsächlich stattgefunden hat und das WTC von Terroristen mit Flugzeugen zum Einsturz gebracht wurde? Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: Warum soll ich glauben, dass Kiew bzw die ukrainische Armee MH17 abgeschossen hat, nur weil die Bundesregierung keine Auskunft über die Funksprüche gibt, wenn doch zahlreiche Indizien existieren, die ein versehentlichen Abschuss von MH17 durch Separatisten nahelegen? Und weshalb soll ich glauben, dass der Euromaidan ein vom Westen finanzierter und von der CIA intrigierter Putsch war, wo doch allgemein bekannt ist, dass das Janukowitsch-Regime von Korruption durchdrungen war und sich über viele Monate dem lautstarken Willen des ukrainischen Volkes verschloss, ein EU-Assoziierungsabkommen zu unterschreiben? 

Ich ziehe diejenigen Erklärungen vor, die einfach, offensichtlich und plausibel sind. Ich brauche keinen "gedanklich konstruierten, nicht vollends bewiesenen Ereignisverlauf, der eine Verschwörung als Ausgangspunkt ausmacht."


----------



## jamie (13. September 2014)

Zum einen weil es einfach auch immer eine relativ subjektive Sache ist, was man als "einfachste" Erklärung sieht. Das hängt einfach davon ab, wie du gedrahtet bist. Als West-Europäer oder Ammi bist du die Feindbilder des arabischen Terroristen und des bösen Russen halt gewohnt, als Russe oder Moslem wäre das anders. Und dann einfach Hintergründe auszusparen, um sich die Erklärung so einfach wie möglich zu machen, ist einfach Bullshit, insbesondere wenn die einfachsten Erklärung Lücken hat. Und die sind gewaltig. Einschusslöcher von MG-Feuer im Cockpit der MH-17. Und Unmengen an wissenschaftlich Analysen zum Thema WTC (Videoanalysen des Einsturzes, massenweise Augenzeugenberichte von Einsatzkräften, chemische Untersuchung der Trümmer etc.). Nur um jetzt mal auf deine Beispiele einzugehen. Wenn du wirklich wissenschaftlich Arbeiten willst, darfst du das nicht einfach auslassen. An der Mondlandung zweifle ich übrigens nicht - auch wieder typisch zu unterstellen, wenn man eine "Verschwörungstheorie" für plausibel hält, alle zu glauben..
Wie willst du erfahren, dass das, woran du glaubst falsch ist, wenn du dich nicht mit Gegenpositionen/Kritik auseinandersetzt? Wissenschaftliche Modelle werden auch stetig weiter entwickelt oder ersetzt, wenn man merkt, dass man mit dem aktuellen Modell an seinen Grenzen stößt oder merkt, dass auf Grund einer neuen Erkenntnis das alte Modell nicht mehr passt. Kritik an der aktuellen Theorie nicht zu beachten, weil die aktuelle Theorie so schön einfach ist, ist nicht wissenschaftlich!
Wir würden immer noch daran glauben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, wenn man sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hätte, uns vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.

Und es gibt noch einen gewichtigen Grund. Die Liebe zur Wahrheit. Wenn Tausende sterben oder die Rechte von Millionen verletzt werden, ist es nicht ganz unerheblich, was wirklich dahinter steckt.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Ich versteh nicht wie man Ockhams Razor nennen kann, und danach nen Absatz verfasst mit MH17 drin. - Die einfachste Erklärung ist also aus deiner Sicht (du vertrittst ja den offizielen in den Medien des Westens verfolgten Schluss zur Absturzursache) das nen Haufen russophiler Rebellen sich Militärtechnik bemächtigt haben die eine grundlegende Schulung auf dem System vorausgibt (und dann erkennt man auch was da oben am Himmel rumzuckelt) nur um wie die letzten Deppen damit ne zivilies Luftfahrzeug vom Himmel zu ballern.  

Und was soll der halbgare Stuß von wegen WTC. Da waren 2 Flugzeuge 3 Wolkenkratzer in NewYork sind an dem Tag eingestürzt, nach der Logik von Ockhams Razor kommt man hier auch nicht zu ner vernünftigen Erklärung.



> Ich ziehe diejenigen Erklärungen vor, die einfach, offensichtlich und plausibel sind.


Würdest du das tun, würdest du dich eben fragen wie drei Hochhäuser einstürzen wenn nur zwei Flugzeuge in zwei Stück reinfliegen. Das dritte nach jeglicher Erkentniss über Bau von Hochhäusern, ist halt einfach unerklärlich kollabiert. Oder ist nach Ockhams Razor hier auch nen drittes Flugzeug reingeflogen nur die Welt hats nicht gesehen? Anders bekommt man bekanntlich ja Hochhäuser nicht zum einstürzen. Nurmal soviel dazu.

Split99999, ich für meinen Teil würde es vorziehen, wenn du daher nicht mehr den gesunden Menschverstand mit deinen Aussagen hier beleidigst und dich darauf beschränken würdest einfach nur Faz, Welt und Spon Artikel postest die sich mit deinem Weltbild vereinbaren lassen und die deiner Meinung nach die Wahrheit erzählen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

Die Verschwörungstheorien mit dem WTC und der Mondlandung waren ja nur Beispiele. Euro Posts wirken auf mich so, als würdet ihr die WTC-Verschwörungstheorie jetzt tatsächlich noch mal hier aufrollen und genau besprechen wollen. Sorry, für sowas bin ich nicht zu haben und das WTC ist auch nicht das Thema hier. Es gibt zahlreiche Wissenschaftler, die sich mit der WTC-Verschwörungstheorie befasst und sie mit vernünftigen Argumenten als völlig unplausibel abgelehnt haben. Das Recht, sie weiterhin zu glauben, besteht natürlich, auch wenn dazu kein Grund besteht. 

Was MH-17 betrifft, für den versehentlichen Abschuss des Passagierflugzeugs durch Separatisten sprechen zahlreiche Indizien, die allgemein bekannt sein sollten. Keine dieser Indizien sind zwingend, aber sie sind wesentlich gehaltvoller als die verschwörungstheoretischen Mutmaßungen der Prorussen. Ein witziger Artikel, der mir dazu noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist: Malaysia Airlines MH17: Russlands Reaktionen auf den Flugzeugabsturz - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

> Was MH-17 betrifft, für den versehentlichen Abschuss des Passagierflugzeugs durch Separatisten sprechen zahlreiche Indizien, die allgemein bekannt sein sollten.


Zähl mal auf und bitte mit belastbarer Quelle, nicht dieses Hörensagengeschreibsel von abgedruckten Reuters Nachrichten, sondern qualifizierte Aufnahmen! Und bitte keinen wir haben Satelittenbilder die wir euch nicht zeigen Ätschi-Bätschi-Stuß.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Zähl mal auf und bitte mit belastbarer Quelle, nicht dieses Hörensagengeschreibsel von abgedruckten Reuters Nachrichten, sondern qualifizierte Aufnahmen! Und bitte keinen wir haben Satelittenbilder die wir euch nicht zeigen Ätschi-Bätschi-Stuß.



Ach, in dem Artikel oben wird darauf eingegangen. Es führen von dem Artikel auch weitere Links ab, die das Thema behandeln. Aber ich will euch auch gar nicht eure Zweifel nehmen (was ich wies aussieht auch gar nicht könnte). Zweifel sind etwas Gutes. Ich bewundere Skeptiker. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wie man auf der einen Seite offizielle Versionen vehement bezweifeln und auf der anderen Seite irgendwelchen verschwörungstheoretischen Auswüchsen glauben schenken kann.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, in dem Artikel oben wird darauf eingegangen. Es führen von dem Artikel auch weitere Links ab, die das Thema behandeln. Ich will euch ja auch gar nicht eure Zweifel nehmen (was ich wies aussieht auch gar nicht könnte). Zweifel sind etwas Gutes. Ich bewundere Skeptiker. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wie man auf der einen Seite offizielle Versionen bezweifeln und auf der anderen Seite irgendwelchen verschwörungstheoretischen Auswüchse glauben schenken kann.


Wenn du in diesem Spiegel-Artikel irgendwelche Indizien oder Beweise angeführt siehst, nach sorgfältigem lesen meld dich nochmal. 

Hier mal was um deine grauen Zellen auf trab zu bringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eindeutiger Qualitätsjournalismus  - Ich könnte mich jedesmal kringeln, wenn ich den Satz lese: _"Die Chancen (also die Ursache zu klären, als Beziehung auf den Vorgängersatz) dafür sind freilich schlecht: Die Seperatisten haben bereits den Flugschreiber geborgen."_ -  Mir ist zwar nicht klar was ich davon halten soll, aber in dem Satz steckt so viel daß man dazu ein ganzes Essay schreiben könnte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

Das war keine Logikbombe, sondern eine Vermutung. Es bestand in der Hysterie der Verdacht, die Flugschreiberdaten könnten durch die Separatisten verfälscht und damit unbrauchbar gemacht werden. Experten gaben erst später bekannt, dass dieses Unterfangen äußerst kompliziert ist. Zu kompliziert - und dasss der Flugschreiber daher durchaus etwas zur Aufklärung beitragen könnte. Aber wem erzähl ich das, du weißt es sicher alles besser.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das war keine Logikbombe, sondern eine Vermutung. Es bestand in der Hysterie der Verdacht, die Flugschreiberdaten könnten durch die Separatisten verfälscht und damit unbrauchbar gemacht werden. Experten gaben erst später bekannt, dass dieses Unterfangen äußerst kompliziert ist. Zu kompliziert - und dasss der Flugschreiber daher durchaus etwas zur Aufklärung beitragen könnte.


Für die Relativierung: _"Das war keine Logikbombe, sondern eine Vermutung."_ bekommst du ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von mir. Den wenn du hier gerade sagst, dass die Flugschreiber-Daten nicht verfälscht wurden sind/es zu kompliziert wäre, aber dass als Hintertürchen der Relativierung halt auch gerne als Verschwörung offen gehalten wird um die Seperatisten zu diskreditieren, dann sollten sie ja zur Aufklärung beitragen. Eigentlich ist der Satz ein schönes Beispiel für Verschwörungstheoretiker, die das einfach so Schwarz auf Weiß ins Netz ballern, und du rechtfertigst es, aber prügelst zugleich auf genau solche Personen ein die eben das Gleiche an anderer Stelle machen. Zurück zu dem Absatz vom Spiegel. Entsprechend haben die Rebellen etwas wertvolles zur Aufklärung beigetragen. Entsprend sollte sich in den Aufzeichnungen auch der Hergang der Katastrophe und was um diesen Zeitpunkt herum geschah bestens verifizieren lassen. Dann bleibt nur übrig, zu sagen, warum ist es eben noch nichts aufgeklärt? Ach stimmt, lass uns wieder lieber im Kreis drehen und wie der Hund den Schwanz jagen mit: "Wir haben Satelittenbilder die wir euch nicht zeigen Ätschi-Bätschi-Stuß." - Die Aussage die da von Spiegel getätigt wurde ist viel prägnanter als sie lapidar unter all meinem Spot darauf Preis gibt. Eine kleine Umstellung verdeutlicht was der Schreiberling eigentlich sagen wollte. Dies gedanklich zu vollziehen reicht ja schon, es wäre überdies zu obszön um es niederzuschreiben.


Übrigens hält die Hysterie irgendwie schon einige Zeit an, und so richtig bemüht zu sein zu Enthysteresieren scheint dieses Medium nicht. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber wem erzähl ich das, du weißt es sicher alles besser.


exactamundo. Oder anders gesagt beweis mir das Gegenteil und dann folge ich dir sofort auf deinen Standpunkt, bis ich dann vermutlich einen neuen Blick aufgezeigt bekomme und mit diesem Blickwinkel verborgenes erkenne, das der Wahrheit noch ein Stück nähr kommt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

Danke, dass du mich vor dem Schlafengehen noch zum Lachen bringst. Ich wünsch dir was, bis morgen oder so.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich vor dem Schlafengehen noch zum Lachen bringst. Ich wünsch dir was, bis morgen oder so.


Gern geschehen, du hast mir auch ein Lächeln auf den Mund geschickt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und welche sind das?


  Habt ihr alle meine Fragen vergessen? 


Spoiler






> *@ Threshold*
> Auch nach mehrmaligen Suchen konnte ich im Beitrag von Caduzzz nichts von "*gesamt*" finden!
> Vielleicht bist du so nett und kannst es mir, am besten farbig makiert, zeigen, damit ich das auch nicht wieder übersehen kann?!
> Wir alle warten auch noch auf Beweise von dir, dass die Faschisten  keinen Einfluß auf Entscheidungen der ukrainischen Putschregierung  hatten und haben, da es ja für dich keine "faschistische"  Putschregierung ist.





> *@ Caduzzz*
> Essen schon fertig oder kocht es noch?
> Ich warte immer noch auf deine Antwort, wen du hier aus diesem Forum mit "*der mMm größte Depp*" gemeint hast und wer für dich *die anderen Deppen* sind, was man ja aus deiner Formulierung schlußfolgern muss!





> *@ all*
> Wieso darf der Westen überhaupt Putsche fördern und unterstützen?
> Frage: Ist das kein Bruch der ukrainischen Souveränität und Destabilisierung dieses Landes?
> 
> ...








			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings pushen sie Verschwörungstheorien und daher kann ich eine Webseite die sowas macht nicht für glaubwürdig halten.


Für deine Aussage, dass DWN Verschwörungstheorien puscht, hätte ich aber schon gerne genauere Aussagen/Beweise/Fakten, da deine Aussage sonst auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie ist.
Threshold wie wertest du die westliche Qualitätspresse, die aktuell die MH17-Verschwörungstheorie verbreiten/puschen?
Sind sie für dich auch unglaubwürdig oder wertest du dies anders?




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall werden in den von "schlumpi13" verlinkten Artikeln der  DWN provokante Thesen und Theorien vertreten, die in ihrer  argumentativen Beschaffenheit durchaus in Teilen den Charakter von  Verschwörungstheorien aufweisen. *Charakteristisch für  Verschwörungstheorien ist nämlich, dass sie weder beweisbar noch  widerlegbar sind.* Es sind Glaubenskonstrukte, die auf einer  überbordenden Fantasie und einer gehörigen Portion Argwohn basieren.



Also gibt es doch keine Verschwörungstheorie, da es ja Beweise gibt, die *geheim* gehalten werden!
...und weil man die Beweise *geheim* hält, braucht man die Wahrheit nicht zuzugeben, kann andere beschuldigen und sich hinter "Die, die anderer Meinung sind, sind ja nur Verschwörungstheoretiker" verstecken!

Verschwörungstheorien etc. und dessen Vorwurf haben hier in diesem Thread zur Ukraine nichts verloren!
Man lenkt damit nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab!
Das eigentliche Wort, was ihr verwenden wolltet, war doch sicher *Hypothese*. 
Im Ukrainekonflikt ist alles, was wirklich passiert, beweisbar, wenn die Beweise nicht versteckt, ignoriert oder geheimgehalten werden!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zwischen Russophobie oder Russophilie | Telepolis

** "Unser Russland-Bild wird immer noch von Vorurteilen, überkommenen Reflexen und alten Feindbildern beherrscht*
*Das Bild, das über Russland hierzulande, aber auch in weiten Teilen  des liberal-aufgeklärten Westen im Umlauf ist, ist vielfach  klischeebehaftet und wird von Vorurteilen, überkommenen Reflexen und  gängigen Feindbildern beherrscht, die weitgehend noch aus der Zeit des  Kalten Krieges stammen. Man denke nur an die heftigen Reaktionen, die  das Buch von Gabriele Krone-Schmalz "Was passiert in Russland?" im  Herbst 2007 in der Öffentlichkeit ausgelöst hat, als die langjährige und  ehemalige ARD-Korrespondentin versuchte, einige dieser Stereotypen der  genaueren Prüfung zu unterziehen und ein anderes, realistischeres Bild  von der gegenwärtigen politischen Lage in Russland zu malen.
....."

*Der Artikel ist von Anfang 2009, aber immer noch top-aktuell!


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Für deine Aussage, dass DWN Verschwörungstheorien puscht, hätte ich aber schon gerne genauere Aussagen/Beweise/Fakten, da deine Aussage sonst auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie ist.



Schau dir doch mal die Berichte auf der Webseite von 9/11 an. Das sagt meiner meinung nach alles.

Aber Berichterstattungen sind nicht Thema des Threads.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Threshold wie wertest du die westliche Qualitätspresse, die aktuell die MH17-Verschwörungstheorie verbreiten/puschen?
> Sind sie für dich auch unglaubwürdig oder wertest du dies anders?



Ich werte gar nichts.
Ich gehe davon aus dass das Flugzeug versehentlich von den Separatisten abgeschossen wurde.
Das ist sehr bedauerlich aber Kollateralschäden können nun mal in Kriegsgebieten vorkommen. Wichtig ist nur dass sie frei von Zwängen aufgeklärt werden.
Ich stelle mir nur die Frage ob die Russen die Sachen aktiv vertuscht haben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Also gibt es doch keine Verschwörungstheorie, da es ja Beweise gibt, die *geheim* gehalten werden!
> ...und weil man die Beweise *geheim* hält, braucht man die Wahrheit nicht zuzugeben, kann andere beschuldigen und sich hinter "Die, die anderer Meinung sind, sind ja nur Verschwörungstheoretiker" verstecken!



Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen von welchen Verschwörungstheorien ich geredet habe.
Um den Abschuss des Flugzeugs gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Verschwörungstheorien. 
Die Fakten belegen meiner Meinung nach dass die Separatisten für den Abschuss verantwortlich sind. Aber wie gesagt. Es war nicht absichtlich denn niemand hat einen Vorteil davon wenn ein ziviles Flugzeug abgeschossen wird.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien etc. und dessen Vorwurf haben hier in diesem Thread zur Ukraine nichts verloren!
> Man lenkt damit nur vom eigentlichen Thema ab!
> Das eigentliche Wort, was ihr verwenden wolltet, war doch sicher *Hypothese*.
> Im Ukrainekonflikt ist alles, was wirklich passiert, beweisbar, wenn die Beweise nicht versteckt, ignoriert oder geheimgehalten werden!



Das Problem ist auch dass du eigentlich nicht offen für alle kritischen Fragen bist.
Du lehnst grundsätzlich alle Fakten ab die vom Westen kommen und glaubst alles was aus Russland kommt. Das ist mir ein zu einseitiges Denken.

Ich kritisiere alle Seiten denn keine spielt wirklich mit offenen Karten und versucht weiterhin sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.
In erster Linie geht es darum den Konflikt zu beenden.
Wenn einer der Pro Russischen Separatisten nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun haben will dann steht es ihm frei nach Russland zu übersiedeln. Russland ist groß. Er wird da ein Plätzchen finden.
Aber einen extra Staat gründen oder sonst was kann man aus Sicht der Ukraine nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir nur die Frage ob die Russen die Sachen aktiv vertuscht haben.


Und das ist jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorie, der du nachhängst? - Stimmt ich vergaß, sowas nennt sich Vermutung



Threshold schrieb:


> Um den Abschuss des Flugzeugs gibt es meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Verschwörungstheorien.


Du hast ein paar Sätze zuvor eine aufgestellt (siehe Quote zuvor) und nun gibt es keine mehr. Klingt für mich schizo.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Fakten belegen meiner Meinung nach dass die Separatisten für den Abschuss verantwortlich sind. Aber wie gesagt. Es war nicht absichtlich denn niemand hat einen Vorteil davon wenn ein ziviles Flugzeug abgeschossen wird.


Welche Fakten den nur? - Irgendwie kam aus dem "vorläufigen Untersuchsbericht" der Niederländer, auch nix raus, was auch nur irgendwie die Schuldfrage klärt. Also nochmal welche FAKTEN?


----------



## loser321 (13. September 2014)

Es gab doch Posts auf Facebook. Das sollte doch Beweis genug sein.


So sind die Fakten und sie sind unwidersprochen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorie, der du nachhängst? - Stimmt ich vergaß, sowas nennt sich Vermutung



Ich sagte ja. Ich weiß nicht ob die Russen was vertuscht haben.
Das hat doch mit Verschwörung nichts zu tun.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Du hast ein paar Sätze zuvor eine aufgestellt (siehe Quote zuvor) und nun gibt es keine mehr. Klingt für mich schizo.



Was habe ich aufgestellt?
Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt was ich annehme bzw. denke was passiert ist.
Was hat das mit Verschwörung zu tun?



IluBabe schrieb:


> Welche Fakten den nur? - Irgendwie kam aus dem "vorläufigen Untersuchsbericht" der Niederländer, auch nix raus, was auch nur irgendwie die Schuldfrage klärt. Also nochmal welche FAKTEN?


 
Anhand der Fakten die bekannt sind habe ich mir eine Meinung gebildet. Diese lautet dass die Separatisten das Flugzeug versehentlich abgeschossen haben.
Da ist keine Verschwörung drin oder sonst was.


Nachtrag: 
Ich denke dass du da was wechselst. 
Die Sache mit der Verschwörungstheorie pushen bezieht sich bei der Webseite auf die 9/11 Berichterstattung.
Mit der Ukraine hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.
Aber im thread geht es nicht um Berichterstattung sondern um die Ukraine und wenn jemand Meldungen und Meinungen von Webseiten posten die ich aus eben genannten Gründen nicht für seriös halte dann ist diese Meldung und Meinung aus meiner Sicht eben nicht viel wert.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

> Anhand der Fakten die bekannt sind habe ich mir eine Meinung gebildet.


Du musst ja irgendwelche Fakten gesehen/gelesen haben. Wo stehen die den? Wo sind diese Fakten. Ich habe sie bis heut noch nicht gesehen. Vielmehr ist seit dem Absturz da immer noch Nebel.Die einzige faktische Aussage die es gibt, ist die des vorläufigen Untersuchsberichts aus den Niederlanden. Und die hat keine Schuldzuweisung. Also wo sind die FAKTEN. Ich will mir auch ne Meinungn bilden. Überspring doch mal deinen Stolz und zeig mir den Weg zu den Fakten.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2014)

Eben in den Nachrichten und auf Facebook gesehen: 34 deutsche Panzer (Leopard 2) unter NATO-Flage wurden in der West-Ukraine gesichtet.
Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder...


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du musst ja irgendwelche Fakten gesehen/gelesen haben. Wo stehen die den? Wo sind diese Fakten. Ich habe sie bis heut noch nicht gesehen. Vielmehr ist seit dem Absturz da immer noch Nebel.Die einzige faktische Aussage die es gibt, ist die des vorläufigen Untersuchsberichts aus den Niederlanden. Und die hat keine Schuldzuweisung. Also wo sind die FAKTEN. Ich will mir auch ne Meinungn bilden. Überspring doch mal deinen Stolz und zeig mir den Weg zu den Fakten.


 
Einfach mal seriöse Artikel lesen. Da stehen eine Menge Dinge drin und auch entsprechende Fakten die von Experten untermauert sind.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Eben in den Nachrichten und auf Facebook gesehen: 34 deutsche Panzer (Leopard 2) unter NATO-Flage wurden in der West-Ukraine gesichtet.
> Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder...


Die sind doch nur auf dem Weg dorthin wegen der Teilnahme an “Rapid Trident 14″.



Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal seriöse Artikel lesen. Da stehen eine Menge Dinge drin und auch entsprechende Fakten die von Experten untermauert sind.


Einfach mal seriöse Artikel posten, die genau das mit Quellen bestättigen (so mit ordentlichen Luftaufnahmen etc. Oder gern auch eine Link zu einem Artikel in dem Der Voicerekorder ausgewertet wurde und zu hören ist vom piloten oh da hat uns doch gerade eine Rakete getroffen, oder die Mitschnitte des Funkverkehrs zwischen Boden-Leitzentrale und MH17). Oder willst du mir jetzt hier den Bären aufbinden von der um es mit Prechts Worten zu sagen: "Knalltüte Rasmussen". Und den Obamaschen Ätschi-Bätschi-Wir-Zeigen-Sie-Euch-Nicht-Fotos-der-Beoabachtungssatelliten.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

Ich habe letztens den Spiegel dazu gelesen. Fand ich sehr informativ.

Aber es geht ja nicht um Berichterstattung sondern um die Ukraine.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

> Ich habe letztens den Spiegel dazu gelesen. Fand ich sehr informativ.


Der Spiegeln präsentiert keine Fakten. So leid es mir tut. Der wiederholt nur Aussagen die keiner Überprüfung stand halten. ups. - Über die Neutralität der Berichterstattung geht da mal kein Urteil von aus. Sondern allein die lesbaren Information, welche eben nicht nachzuprüfen sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Die sind doch nur auf dem Weg dorthin wegen der Teilnahme an “Rapid Trident 14″.



Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die von diesem Dreizack-Treffen abgezogen werden und an der Front landen. Und wie sie dann in den Händen der Separatisten landen...so wie bisher die gesamte Technik der ukr. Armee.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Eben in den Nachrichten und auf Facebook gesehen: 34 deutsche Panzer (Leopard 2) unter NATO-Flage wurden in der West-Ukraine gesichtet.
> Deutsche Panzer rollen wieder...


 
Bitte nen Link. 
Wär interessant, der 2A6 hatte noch nie einen Kampfeinsatz unter Deutscher Flagge. Ob die Separatisten in der Lage sind so einen zu zerstören?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Der Spiegeln präsentiert keine Fakten. So leid es mir tut. Der wiederholt nur Aussagen die keiner Überprüfung stand halten. ups. - Über die Neutralität der Berichterstattung geht da mal kein Urteil von aus. Sondern allein die lesbaren Information, welche eben nicht nachzuprüfen sind.


 
Die Berichterstattung ist nicht das Thema des Threads.


----------



## IluBabe (13. September 2014)

Ich rede hier immer noch über die ausgelobten Fakten. Im Spiegel sind keine verifizierbaren. Nächste Quelle bitte die wirkliche Fakten zeigt. Ich warte immer noch.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Berichterstattung ist nicht das Thema des Threads.


 
Die Berichterstattung des Spiegels in der Ukraine dagegen schon!
Deshalb warten wir auch immer noch auf seriöse Quellen und Fakten von dir, die deine gemachten Äußerrungen belegen!


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

Noch mal zum Mitschreiben.
Ich habe diverse Artikel und Berichte über das Thema gelesen und daraufhin habe ich mir eine Meinung gebildet.
Thema beendet.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bitte nen Link.
> Wär interessant, der 2A6 hatte noch nie einen Kampfeinsatz unter Deutscher Flagge. Ob die Separatisten in der Lage sind so einen zu zerstören?



Hier die Nachrichten (auf Russisch):
Ð’ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸.Ru: 34 Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑ†ÐºÐ¸Ñ… Ñ‚Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÐµÑ…Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° Ð£ÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½Ñƒ Ñ‡ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ· ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÑƒ

Und die Bilder (aus Facebook; werden aber auch in den Nachrichten gezeigt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2014)

Der Leopard 2A6 ist einer der besten Kampfpanzer der Welt, wahrscheinlich sogar der beste. Es würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn Separatisten den knacken könnten. Aber ist ja auch wurscht, denn diese Panzer werden nicht gegen die Separatisten eingesetzt. Die sind dort nur, um Manöver im Rahmen der NATO-Ukraine-Charta abzuhalten - wenn überhaupt, denn die Bilder könnten auch aus Deutschland sein.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2014)

Ob er der Beste ist, darüber lässt sich streiten und würde hier zu weit Offtopic gehen. Allerdings gibt es etwas was alle Panzer bis heute fürchten: Die russische RPG. Da reichen entweder zwei Treffer oder ein gezielter Treffer zwischen Turm und Wanne. Vor allem hat der Leopard einen überdimensionierten Turm. Da lässt sich schön von hinten und von oben anklopfen 

Was bei uns nicht gezeigt wird...
Mariupol am 11.09.14
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1b8AsqxvT0


----------



## maxmueller92 (14. September 2014)

Ich denke auch, so einen Panzer kann man easy zerlegen wenn man sich klug anstellt. 34 aber eher weniger  Und wenn die Deutschen da sind sind die Amis etc. auch nicht fern.
Leidet keine Ukrainischen Kennzeichen oder Straßenschilder..
Threshold Fakten und Quellen verlangen und dann das Thema mit einem 'Ich habs gelesen' beenden. Soso, vielleicht solltest du deine Meinung einfach überdenken das würde dir keiner übel nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Soso, vielleicht solltest du deine Meinung einfach überdenken das würde dir keiner übel nehmen.


 
Warum sollte ich?
Wie begründest du denn deine Meinung? Mit Youtube Links deren Entstehung im Dunkeln liegen?


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

Ach eigentlich reicht schon die russische Pressekonferenz zum Flugverlauf mit Radaraufzeichnungnen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=339XaQO2ODk - aber man kann natürlich auch der prechtschen Kanlltüte "R." auf den Lippen liegen und seine Aussagen für bahre Münze nehmen, allerdings dann mit alten Satelittenfotos, die nicht zum Sachverhalt passen und schon entkräftet wurden - immer noch darauf warten dass die Nato/USA ihre Bilder rausrückt vom Trabanten der zur Zeit der Katastrophe über dem Gebiet war. Nach dem Information Act und Ablauf der Geheimhaltung sind es nur maximal 66 Jahre gewartet werden müssen. Bis dahin interessiert es eh nur noch nen paar Historiker, falls sich überhaupt noch jemand dran erinnert.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Nur ist das Problem dass ich den Russen einfach nicht mehr über den Weg traue. 
Wenn die Russen neutral wären hätten sie die den Anschluss der Krim einfach abgelehnt und erklärt dass sie Ukrainisch bleibt.
Haben sie aber nicht.
Und als ich dann gelesen habe dass russische Soldaten Urlaub in der Ukraine machen war die Sache gelaufen.
Natürlich ist der Westen unfähig was zu machen -- ist ja nicht das erste Mal -- aber die Russen sind doch keinen Deut besser.


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

> Nur ist das Problem dass ich den Russen einfach nicht mehr über den Weg traue.


Ich auch nicht, aber solang sie nicht Verträge mit den USA abschließen um tausende Flugzeuge, Panzer und Rüstungsgüter für einen Krieg gegen Deutschland zu importieren, sind sie eigentlich ganz nette Zeitgenoßen. Bzw. lustige Plänchen ausarbeiten wie sie den Sozialismus in Europa etablieren.

Aber, was hat das mit Radaraufnahmen zu tun? - Was du dann geistig aus dem Zusammenhang fischst oder die Russen ist doch eine zweite Geschichte. Erstmal sind es Fakten. Und niemand hat bisher diese Radardaten angezweifelt. ups. Sprich das einzig faktisch unwidersprochene in bezug auf MH 17 haben bisher die Russen geliefert. Doppel-ups.



> Wenn die Russen neutral wären hätten sie die den Anschluss der Krim einfach abgelehnt und erklärt dass sie Ukrainisch bleibt.


Hmpf, hast du eigentlich mal nen bissel mehr als Spiegel dazu gelesen was bezogen auf den Marine-Stützpunkt der Russen gelaufen war? - Es ist nur allzu verstänndlich, dass nach dem Maidan Putsch und der Orientierungsdrehung von 180° die Russen gesagt haben bevor ins Schwarze Meer Amis einziehen ist Schluss mit lustig. Immerhin ist jeder Anreinerstaat ans Schwarzmeer berechtigt Flotten in dem Tümpel zu stationieren. Und da eine Marienstützpunkt exteritoriales Gebiet ist, ist die USA mit ihrer dann erworbenen/gemieteten Basis mal direkt in Russlands Planschbecken. - Den Amis reichen die zig hunderte Stützpunkte ja Weltweit nicht? Stimmt die brauchen für den Kampf gegen ihre hochgerüstete IS-CIA gezücht wohl Flugzeugträger im Schwarzen Meer.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2014)

> Und als ich dann gelesen habe dass russische Soldaten Urlaub in der Ukraine machen war die Sache gelaufen.


Warum?
Islamismus-Problem: Ex-Bundeswehrsoldaten schließen sich Dschihad an - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Ist doch praktisch das selbe?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Hmpf, hast du eigentlich mal nen bissel mehr als Spiegel dazu gelesen was bezogen auf den Marine-Stützpunkt der Russen gelaufen war? - Es ist nur allzu verstänndlich, dass nach dem Maidan Putsch und der Orientierungsdrehung von 180° die Russen gesagt haben bevor ins Schwarze Meer Amis einziehen ist Schluss mit lustig. Immerhin ist jeder Anreinerstaat ans Schwarzmeer berechtigt Flotten in dem Tümpel zu stationieren. Und da eine Marienstützpunkt exteritoriales Gebiet ist, ist die USA mit ihrer dann erworbenen/gemieteten Basis mal direkt in Russlands Planschbecken. - Den Amis reichen die zig hunderte Stützpunkte ja Weltweit nicht? Stimmt die brauchen für den Kampf gegen ihre hochgerüstete IS-CIA gezücht wohl Flugzeugträger im Schwarzen Meer.


 
Die Russen haben Verträge mit der Ukraine.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass die Ukraine diese Verträge plötzlich einseitig kündigen würden.

Und was haben amerikanische Stützpunkte mit Russland zu tun?
Die USA haben innerhalb der Nato Partner Stützpunkte. Ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.
Die Russen hatten innerhalb des Warschauer Paktes auch überall ihre Stützpunkte [ich kann mich noch an russische Soldaten erinnern als ich mal in den 80er als Jugendlicher mit meiner Familie in der DDR war und den Cousin meines Vaters in Leipzig besucht habe]
Dass sich der Warschauer Pakt aufgelöst hat, die Sowjetunion auseinander gefallen ist und die Russen dadurch die Kontrolle über andere Staaten verloren haben ist nicht die Schuld der USA.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum?
> Islamismus-Problem: Ex-Bundeswehrsoldaten schließen sich Dschihad an - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Ist doch praktisch das selbe?



Echt?
Für dich ist das das selbe?
Für mich nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

> Die Russen haben Verträge mit der Ukraine.
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass die Ukraine diese Verträge plötzlich einseitig kündigen würden.


Also Geostrategier mit dem Kurzzeitbklick zu beleuchten ist mal Perlen für die Säue werfen. Die Annährung der Nato ist auch über Jahrzehnte gelaufen. Und nen 30 Jahres Vertag kann man bestens auslaufen lassen. Die Amis werden schon mit ihren Petro-Dollars so es sie dann noch gibt dann die Miete zahlen. Zumindest wäre der Ausblick auf eben diese Gelegenheit ein gute Stärkung selbigen Marktwerts. Denn gedeckt außer durch den 24h wir springen dir an die Gurgel wenn du nicht nach unserer Pfeiffe tanzt Pfand, ist das Geld schon lang nicht mehr.



> Dass sich der Warschauer Pakt aufgelöst hat, die Sowjetunion auseinander gefallen ist und die Russen dadurch die Kontrolle über andere Staaten verloren haben ist nicht die Schuld der USA.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, also würde ich es mir so auch nicht in den Mund legen lassen.



> Die USA haben innerhalb der Nato Partner Stützpunkte. Ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


Humm wenn das nichts ungewöhnliches ist, warum hat Deutschland eigentlich nicht überall Stützpunkte oder sagen wir mir Chile. Wieso braucht ein Land überhaupt Stützpunkte in anderen Ländern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Also Geostrategier mit dem Kurzzeitbklick zu beleuchten ist mal Perlen für die Säue werfen. Die Annährung der Nato ist auch über Jahrzehnte gelaufen. Und nen 30 Jahres Vertag kann man bestens auslaufen lassen. Die Amis werden schon mit ihren Petro-Dollars so es sie dann noch gibt dann die Miete zahlen. Zumindest wäre der Ausblick auf eben diese Gelegenheit ein gute Stärkung selbigen Marktwerts. Denn gedeckt außer durch den 24h wir springen dir an die Gurgel wenn du nicht nach unserer Pfeiffe tanzt Pfand, ist das Geld schon lang nicht mehr.



Ich würde die Pferde nicht so wild laufen lassen.
Was in 30 Jahren sein wird weiß niemand.
Und ich habe es schon mehrmals gesagt. Auch Russland kann Mitglied in der Nato werden.
Ich halte den Quatsch mit einem "Gegengewicht zur Nato" sowieso für Blödsinn. Die Nato ist nicht mehr die Organisation die damals gegründet wurde.
Putin sollte mal sein Macho Gehabe weglassen und sich endlich mal auf die Dinge konzentrieren die wichtig sind.
Gilt natürlich auch für die USA und die EU.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Humm wenn das nichts ungewöhnliches ist, warum hat Deutschland eigentlich nicht überall Stützpunkte oder sagen wir mir Chile. Wieso braucht ein Land überhaupt Stützpunkte in anderen Ländern?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte Deutschland das machen?
Der Unterhalt eines Stützpunktes kosten eine Menge Geld. Deutschland hat gar nicht die Mittel um sowas finanzieren zu können.
Genauso wenig braucht Deutschland bewaffnete Drohnen aber Flinten Uschi redet schon davon.

Ich weiß nicht wieso man in einem anderen Land Stützpunkte braucht. 
Ich denke mal die USA haben das um schneller auf Veränderungen reagieren zu können. 
Aber wieso sollte man den USA alles nachmachen?
Schlimm finde ich dass man zu wenig bzw. zu lasche Kritik übt wenn es um militärische Einsätze der USA angeht.
Klar sind die USA wirtschaftlich und militärisch führend in der Welt aber man muss ihnen trotzdem nicht alles durchgehen lassen [Siehe Edward Snowden].

Aber im Thread geht es nicht um die USA und deren militärische "Auswüchse".


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

> Ich würde die Pferde nicht so wild laufen lassen.
> Was in 30 Jahren sein wird weiß niemand.


Eben deswegen macht man sich nen Plan und formuleirt Strategien - ritisch? richtisch! Die Ukraine ist definitv das Letzte Land vor der russischen Grenze nebst Weißrußland. Insofern wer da auf seinem Schachbrett welche Züge plant und wie die Ukraine ins Bild passt, ist mir nur schemenhaft bewußt. Zuletzt könnte man aber meinen zumindest einige ausländische Baufirmen werden sich freuen wenn es dann an den Wideraufbau geht in der Ost-Ukraine. 



> Und ich habe es schon mehrmals gesagt. Auch Russland kann Mitglied in der Nato werden.


Und wenn China, Indien und ein paar andere auch noch eintretten, dann kann man sie auflösen oder ist dann Nordkorea und Ufos das neu alte Feld gegen das man uns verteidigen müsste? 



> Putin sollte mal sein Macho Gehabe weglassen und sich endlich mal auf die Dinge konzentrieren die wichtig sind.


Das ist aber auch nur die verkürzte Sichtweise, die dem Gemüt eines Spiegel-Lesers enspringen kann, der bei Putin auch nur an einen Mann mit entblößtem Oberkörper denkt, weil ihm dieses Bild einsufliert wurde.



> Gilt natürlich auch für die USA und die EU.


Joar wenn das alle täten und so. Naja dann wäre zwar alles in Butter, aber was täten dann die zwanghaft bösen Menschen, die aus ihrer Natur nicht herauskönnen.



> Deutschland hat gar nicht die Mittel um sowas finanzieren zu können.


Nicht - und wenn man die 500 Mille vom Sofin Fond mal dafür ausgeben würde. Oder oder oder? -Stimmt Deutschland ist arm aber sexy. Ach ne das war Berlin.



> Genauso wenig braucht Deutschland bewaffnete Drohnen aber Flinten Uschi redet schon davon.


Bei der Uschi bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, was die gerade verbrochen hat, dass sie mit ner Medien Kampagne durchen Kakao gezogen wurde, wegen ihrer "Tafft 3Wetter Haar" Bilder. Ich würde wetten Uschi machts nicht merh lang. Vielleicht hat sie doch noch mütterliche Gefühle entwickelt und mag nciht das ihre Sprößlinge für unnütz in nen Krieg verheizt werden.  was diese Frau treibt.



> Ich denke mal die USA haben das um schneller auf Veränderungen reagieren zu können.


Auf welche Veränderung müssen die USA reagieren. Ich dachte dafür gibts die UNO, wenn was im Busch ist zwischen den Völkern? 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Le_Penseur.jpg



> Schlimm finde ich dass man zu wenig bzw. zu lasche Kritik übt wenn es um militärische Einsätze der USA angeht.
> Klar sind die USA wirtschaftlich und militärisch führend in der Welt aber man muss ihnen trotzdem nicht alles durchgehen lassen [Siehe Edward Snowden].
> 
> Aber im Thread geht es nicht um die USA und deren militärische "Auswüchse".


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2014)

> Echt?
> Für dich ist das das selbe?
> Für mich nicht.


Ja Unterschiede sind da, das eine ist religiös das andere National.
Putin tut wenig dagegen um das aufzuhalten, das stimmt.
Aber die Sache ist ähnlich.

Aber viel besser würde passen:
Warum keine Sanktionen gegen die Türkei? 
Türkei und IS ist wie Russland und Seperatisten


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Unterschiede sind da, das eine ist religiös das andere National.



Ich habe noch keine Pro russischen Separatisten gesehen der einen britischen Entwicklungshelfer geköpft hat.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Pro russischen Separatisten gesehen der einen britischen Entwicklungshelfer geköpft hat.


Denk mal scharf nach was ich meine. 
Ich meine die Intentionen warum die dort kämpfen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

Gekämpft wird aber dann praktisch überall.
Da reicht es schon wenn du dir Europa anschaust.
In Spanien sind es die Basken und Katalanen.
Auf der Insel gerade die Schotten die nächste Woche abstimmen.
In Belgien brennt die Luft ständig.
Nur kommen diese Länder jetzt ohne Waffen aus -- wenn man mal die ETA in Spanien ausklammert.

die pro russischen Separatisten könnten aber was viel einfacheres machen.
Einfach nach Russland übersiedeln.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2014)

> die pro russischen Separatisten könnten aber was viel einfacheres machen.
> Einfach nach Russland übersiedeln.


Eben nicht, es ist ja ansich keine Eroberung. Die Leute leben dort schon lange Zeit
und wollen nicht von einem fremden System unterdrückt werden (Ob Kiew das wirklich macht sei mal dahingestellt, die Seperatisten glauben es zumindest)


Wäre das selbe als wenn plötzlich das Elsass oder Lothringen gegen Franz. Truppen kämpfen würde.


----------



## IluBabe (14. September 2014)

> Wäre das selbe als wenn plötzlich das Elsass oder Lothringen gegen Franz. Truppen kämpfen würde.


Das hat man ihnen ja gut aberzogen, mal davon ab dass die das auch gegen Deutsche gemacht haben.


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihk4qTEttuo&index=2&list=PL991x3FpmxwRZF7_rDABw8p7Ykj4BZ1jt
Am besten alle 5 Videos schaun dann weiss man was los ist. Für mich ist übrigens sowas ein Beweis und nicht was irgendein Reporter oder Politiker behauptet.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

Für mich ist das Propaganda und nichts anderes.


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. September 2014)

Dann sind die Seperatisten aber um einiges besser in der Bildbearbeitung als dein Spiegel.
Naja schön für dich dass du die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen lannst.

Edit: Ich frag mich ja wie du es geschafft hast das in 8 min anzuschauen, naja. Aber hast du auch die vielen Toten gesehen und den Leuten beim zuhören in die Augen geschaut? Ich glaube dass das echt ist. Und zumal nicht das einzige video in der Art...Man muss über solche Dinge doch mal objektiv, logisch und möglichst Frei von irgendwelchen fremden Einflüssen nachdenken. Auf seinen Verstand hören, sich selber Gedanken über Zusammenhänge machen die nicht erwähnt werden und versuchen Wahrheit von Lüge zu trennen. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht leicht und ich behaupte keinesfalls alles zu wissen. Aber wenn du es schaffst so an die Sache heranzugehen bin ich mir sicher, du wirst deine Meinung ändern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2014)

Dass in der ukrainischen Armee Rechtsradikale vertreten sind, die ukrainische Armee Menschenrechtsverletzungen begeht und durch sie bisweilen in Gefechten auch Zivilisten zu Tode kommen, steht auch im Spiegel. Auch die FAZ, die Süddeutsche und die Bild berichten davon. Tust ja gerade so, als würde die deutsche Presse das verschweigen. Es steht aber auch drinnen, was die Separatisten so treiben: Leute vom Roten Kreuz misshandeln, Zivilisten hinrichten, Zivilisten zur Arbeit zwingen, Geiseln nehmen, plündern, brandschatzen etc. Und dass die Separatisten, die für ihr Neurussland kämpfen, so ziemlich das Gegenteil von politisch gemäßigt und kosmopolitisch sind, dürfte auch klar sein.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich frag mich ja wie du es geschafft hast das in 8 min anzuschauen


 
Ich habe es gar nicht angeguckt da ich den Alterfreigabe Kram nicht habe.
Mir hat schon der Text gereicht der unter dem Video stand.
Voll von Propaganda und unsinnigem Zeugs.
Und natürlich besteht der gesamte Westen der Ukraine nur aus Nazis.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Voll von Propaganda und unsinnigem Zeugs.


Aber du schmirst die Propaganda westlicher Medien dir wie Honig ums Maul. Tzzz. Irgendwie kommt die Aussage sehr absurd rüber.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Aber du schmirst die Propaganda westlicher Medien dir wie Honig ums Maul. Tzzz. Irgendwie kommt die Aussage sehr absurd rüber.


 
Wo propagieren westliche Medien?
Die Berichten was passiert.
Ist ja kein Geheimnis dass in der Ukrainischen Armee auch Nationalisten agieren. Seht sogar in der Bild.
Nur schreiben die westlichen Medien auch das rein was pro russische Separatisten und deren Sympathisanten nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo propagieren westliche Medien?
> Die Berichten was passiert.


guck auf Spits Antwort:


Split99999 schrieb:


> Es steht aber auch drinnen, was die Separatisten so treiben: Leute vom Roten Kreuz misshandeln, Zivilisten hinrichten, Zivilisten zur Arbeit zwingen, Geiseln nehmen, plündern, brandschatzen etc. Und dass die Separatisten, die für ihr Neurussland kämpfen, so ziemlich das Gegenteil von politisch gemäßigt und kosmopolitisch sind, dürfte auch klar sein.


Da ist doch eine schicke Liste der Propaganda. 

Alles was den russen vorzuwerfen ist und ihrer Darstellung der Medaille ist 1:1 auch bei der zweiten Partei Nato-Staaten vorhanden. Und bitte unterlass es das abzustreiten. Du machst dich lächerlich. Andernfalls ließ mal Bücher.


----------



## jojo_hau (15. September 2014)

Ich würde gerne mit eigenen Augen sehen was dort in der Ukraine passiert. 
In den Medien bekommt man so viele Informationen dass man gar nicht mehr weis was echt ist und was nicht. 
Ich versuch immer das Richtige rauszufiltern aber das ist bei den ganzen glaubwürdigen Informationen echt schwer.
 Deshalb ist meine Meinung dazu ziemlich neutral, Ich finde es sollte unbedingt der Krieg aufhören und Russland sollte sich dort raushalten.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> guck auf Spits Antwort:
> 
> Da ist doch eine schicke Liste der Propaganda.
> 
> Alles was den russen vorzuwerfen ist und ihrer Darstellung der Medaille ist 1:1 auch bei der zweiten Partei Nato-Staaten vorhanden. Und bitte unterlass es das abzustreiten. Du machst dich lächerlich. Andernfalls ließ mal Bücher.


 
Wieso ist das Propaganda?
Die Ukraine wird für ihre Taten ebenso kritisiert wie die Separatisten.
Beide Seiten verhalten sich nicht fair.
Von einer Armee erwarte ich dass sie sich an die Genfer Konvention hält denn alles andere sind Kriegsverbrechen die untersucht und gegebenenfalls bestraft gehören.

Bei den Separatisten ist das nicht so einfach weils nun mal keine reguläre Armee ist.
Aber wenn sie Verbrechen begehen müssen auch sie dafür bestraft werden.

Und für eine Medienanstallt die unabhängig und seriös sein will erwarte ich dass die beide Seiten beleuchtet.
Das wird meiner Meinung nach getan.


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

jojo_hau schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit eigenen Augen sehen was dort in der Ukraine passiert.
> In den Medien bekommt man so viele Informationen dass man gar nicht mehr weis was echt ist und was nicht.
> Ich versuch immer das Richtige rauszufiltern aber das ist bei den ganzen glaubwürdigen Informationen echt schwer.


Also dem kann man ja zustimmen


jojo_hau schrieb:


> Deshalb ist meine Meinung dazu ziemlich neutral, Ich finde es sollte unbedingt der Krieg aufhören und Russland sollte sich dort raushalten.


Aber warum dann so nen Einseitiger Abschluss.




Threshold schrieb:


> Von einer Armee erwarte ich dass sie sich an die Genfer Konvention hält denn alles andere sind Kriegsverbrechen die untersucht und gegebenenfalls bestraft gehören.


Da, also in der Ukraine, wird ein Krieg gegen "Terroristen" geführt. Da is nix Genfer Konvention i.e.S.. Terroristen = Partisanen. Was glaubst du warum die USA durch die Welt zieht und jeden der nicht auf Linie ist als Terrorist brandmarkt? Weil dann die GK nicht eingehalten werden müssen. Es gilt die HLKO: Denn Partisanen werden rechtlich als nicht rechtmäßige Kombattanten geführt.


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2014)

Spart euch bitte eure Nettigkeiten und diskutiert sachbezogen, ohne das Gegenüber zu diskreditieren. Wäre das möglich? 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## xNeo92x (15. September 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Spart euch bitte eure Nettigkeiten und diskutiert sachbezogen, ohne das Gegenüber zu diskreditieren. Wäre das möglich?
> 
> Mit den besten Grüßen,
> beren2707


 
"In der Geopolitik ist kein Platz für Emotionen."
Was passiert wenn Russland Truppen in die Ukraine einführt - YouTube


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Ziemlich still geworden in den Medien derzeit. Gabs schon lange keine Toten mehr oder warum lohnt es sich aktuell nicht darüber zu berichten?


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

Fabi_habie schrieb:


> Ziemlich still geworden in den Medien derzeit. Gabs schon lange keine Toten mehr oder warum lohnt es sich aktuell nicht darüber zu berichten?


Liegt nicht zuletzt daran: Bericht Absturz MH 17
Damit darf sich halt jeder sein Version zurecht basteln, was geschehen ist. „Penetrated“ by „high-energie objects“ - MH 17 von einem Metoriten zerlöchert. Naja gut, es ist halt eine Interpretation die sich aus den Auslassungen ergibt, aber wohl unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## JePe (15. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Russland Truppen in die Ukraine einführt - YouTube



Ach so ist das. Amerika will Russland zur Invasion provozieren, damit die Russen dann den Wiederaufbau finanzieren muessen.

 Vom offenkundigen Brainfuck dieser These mal abgesehen (einfach nix kaputt machen, dann muss man es auch nicht reparieren) - warum ist "der Westen" auf diesen genialsten aller Sanierungsplaene erst jetzt gekommen und nicht schon in Griechenland?

 Das koennte alles komisch sein. Wenn Ihr Eure Spaesse nicht auf den Kadavern Unschuldiger treiben wuerdet.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. September 2014)

Fabi_habie schrieb:


> Ziemlich still geworden in den Medien derzeit. Gabs schon lange keine Toten mehr oder warum lohnt es sich aktuell nicht darüber zu berichten?


 
Tote gibt es gibt es täglich, die Bilder vergisst man nie wieder...Sie werden nur nicht überall gezeigt.

Habe heute nur gehört, dass die Separatisten mehrere OSZE Mitarbeiter in Donezk retten mussten, die 3 Stunden lang einem Artilleriefeuer mit 120mm Minen ausgesetzt waren. Die Separatisten haben ihrerseits mit einer sehr präzisen Artillerie geantwortet, was genug Zeit gab die OSZE Mitarbeiter aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen. Die OSZE hat das Ganze bestätigt und kritisiert den nicht eingehaltenen Waffenstillstand seitens der ukr. Armee. Alle OSZE- Mitarbeiter haben diesen Vorfall glücklicherweise überlebt.
Ð’ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸.Ru: ÐÐ°Ð±Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÐžÐ‘Ð¡Ð• ÐµÐ´Ð²Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð”Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑ†ÐºÐ°
(auf russisch)



JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das. Amerika will Russland zur Invasion provozieren, damit die Russen dann den Wiederaufbau finanzieren muessen.
> 
> Vom offenkundigen Brainfuck dieser These mal abgesehen (einfach nix kaputt machen, dann muss man es auch nicht reparieren) - warum ist "der Westen" auf diesen genialsten aller Sanierungsplaene erst jetzt gekommen und nicht schon in Griechenland?


Erstens verstehe ich überhaupt nich wo du diesen Brainfuck her hast. Das wird dort nirgendwo behauptet.
Und zweitens ist Griechenland in der EU...
Und diesen Sanierungsplan wenden die USA schon seit ihrer Entstehung an. Wann auch immer es den USA schlecht geht, wird ein Krieg gegen imagienäre Feinde geführt. Und schon geht es der Wirtschaft besser.
Und nur mal so, die USA befinden sich seit ihrer Gründung ständig in irgendeinem Krieg...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnEMXxLVVBY


*Graham Phillips* hat ein Interview mit einem verwundetem Freiwilligen von Bataillon Ajdar veröffentlicht. Englische Untertitel. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6jVTuoWGx-o

Separatisten bei der Arbeit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYi_QazLf5o


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Habe heute nur gehört, dass die Separatisten mehrere OSZE Mitarbeiter in Donezk retten mussten, die 3 Stunden lang einem Artilleriefeuer mit 120mm Minen ausgesetzt waren. Die Separatisten haben ihrerseits mit einer sehr präzisen Artillerie geantwortet, was genug Zeit gab die OSZE Mitarbeiter aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen. Die OSZE hat das Ganze bestätigt und kritisiert den nicht eingehaltenen Waffenstillstand seitens der ukr. Armee. Alle OSZE- Mitarbeiter haben diesen Vorfall glücklicherweise überlebt.
> Ð’ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸.Ru: ÐÐ°Ð±Ð»ÑŽÐ´Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÐžÐ‘Ð¡Ð• ÐµÐ´Ð²Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð±Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ Ð¾Ð±ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð”Ð¾Ð½ÐµÑ†ÐºÐ°
> (auf russisch)[/url]


Naja wenn man sich das Potpourrie dieser einen Meldung anschaut, dreht sich auch jeder seine eigene Geschichte dazu

OSZE-Beobachter in Ostukraine unter Beschuss geraten | Top-Nachrichten | Reuters


> Kiew (Reuters) - Internationale Beobachter sind nach eigenen Angaben im Osten der Ukraine unter Granatbeschuss geraten.
> 
> Die Gruppe von sechs Personen sei in der Nähe von Donezk zweimal angegriffen worden, teilte die Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit (OSZE) am Montag mit. Bei den Vorfällen am Sonntag seien die Fahrzeuge der Beobachter stark beschädigt worden, verletzt worden sei niemand. "Wir sehen das als sehr ernsten Zwischenfall an", sagte OSZE-Sprecher Michael Bociurkiw. Wer für die Angriffe verantwortlich sei, könne er nicht sagen. Am 5. September hatte die Regierung in Kiew mit den prorussischen Separatisten eine Waffenruhe ausgehandelt, basierend auf einem Friedensplan des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin. Seitdem hält die Waffenruhe weitgehend, wenngleich es wiederholt zu vereinzelten Gefechten gekommen ist.



20 Minuten - OSZE-Beobachter geraten unter Beschuss - News


> Internationale Beobachter sind nach eigenen Angaben im Osten der Ukraine unter Granatbeschuss geraten. Die Gruppe von sechs Personen sei in der Nähe von Donezk zweimal angegriffen worden, teilte die Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit (OSZE) am Montag mit.
> 
> Bei den Vorfällen am Sonntag seien die Fahrzeuge der Beobachter stark beschädigt worden, verletzt worden sei niemand. «Wir sehen das als sehr ernsten Zwischenfall an», sagte OSZE-Sprecher Michael Bociurkiw. Wer für die Angriffe verantwortlich sei, könne er nicht sagen.


Fein abgeschrieben.

Ostukraine: OSZE-Beobachter bei Donezk unter Beschuss geraten - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT


> OSZE-Beobachter bestätigten, es werde weiter geschossen. Ihre Beobachter seien in Donezk selbst Zeugen von Granatenexplosionen in nur etwa 200 Metern Entfernung geworden, teilte die Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa mit.
> 
> Der Sprecher des ukrainischen Sicherheitsrats, Andrej Lyssenko, sagte, die ukrainischen Kräfte hätten in den vergangenen Tagen keine Wohngegenden unter Beschuss genommen.


Die Welt bringt natürlich mit dem zweiten Absatz den Leser direkt auf Unterstellung, dass der Beschuß nur durch die Seperatisten getätigt wurde.

Ukraine-Krise: OSZE beobachtet Beschuss in Donezk - News-Ticker - NZZ.ch


> (ap) Trotz der vereinbarten Feuerpause wird in der Ostukraine nach OSZE-Angaben weiter geschossen. Ihre Beobachter seien in der Rebellenhochburg Donezk selbst Zeugen von Granatexplosionen in nur etwa 200 Metern Entfernung geworden, teilte die Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa am späten Sonntagabend mit. Die OSZE-Experten selbst hätten eine ältere Frau am Boden liegen sehen. Ein Anführer der Separatisten vor Ort habe mitgeteilt, dass es an diesem Tag vier Tote gegeben habe. Von der ukrainischen Regierung gab es zunächst keine Bestätigung für die Opferzahl.


Hmpf.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2014)

@ilubabe HLKO=Haagener Landkriegsordnung?


----------



## apap (16. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> guck auf Spits Antwort:
> 
> Da ist doch eine schicke Liste der Propaganda.
> 
> Alles was den russen vorzuwerfen ist und ihrer Darstellung der Medaille ist 1:1 auch bei der zweiten Partei Nato-Staaten vorhanden. Und bitte unterlass es das abzustreiten. Du machst dich lächerlich. Andernfalls ließ mal Bücher.


 
Hast wohl die Weißheit mit dem Löffel gegessen was ?  Nicht lange Postings machen lesenswert sondern immernoch der Inhalt, und die Person die du zitierst ist hier im Thread immernoch einer der wenigen die obiektiv bei der Sache sind. 

Da du schon die westlichen bzw deutschen Medienberichte anprangerst, würde ich dennoch beachten dass die Gegeninformationen der Putinisten aus russischen Quellen stammen, welche dem Staat bzw den Propagandabüros unterliegen. So etwas gibt es erst hier garnicht und viel weiter muss man auf die Kopfwäsche auch nicht eingehen sofern man etwas Grips hat..

Viele Deutsche bevorzugen aber radikalen und vorallem simplen Mainstream, weil Sensationen einfach interessanter sind als eine komplekse Aufarbeitung der Realität.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. September 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Da du schon die westlichen bzw deutschen Medienberichte anprangerst, würde ich dennoch beachten dass die Gegeninformationen der Putinisten aus russischen Quellen stammen, welche dem Staat bzw den Propagandabüros unterliegen. So etwas gibt es erst hier garnicht...


 
Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe es gar nicht angeguckt da ich den Alterfreigabe Kram nicht habe.


 Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man sich mal die Kanalinfo durchliest. Werbung für irgendeine Dumbass-Army, wie man ihr beitritt und welchen Zug man dafür von Moskau aus nehmen soll. Fahrplan ins Massengrab. 

Wobei sich mir auch weiterhin die Frage stellt, wie man irgendwelche dubiosen YT-Videos als Quelle nutzen kann. Aber das zieht sich (leider) wie ein roter Faden durch das Thema.


----------



## IluBabe (16. September 2014)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @ilubabe HLKO=Haagener Landkriegsordnung?


Ja, die war gemeint




apap schrieb:


> Hast wohl die Weißheit mit dem Löffel gegessen was ?


Beweis mir das Gegenteil.



apap schrieb:


> Da du schon die westlichen bzw deutschen Medienberichte anprangerst, würde ich dennoch beachten dass die Gegeninformationen der Putinisten aus russischen Quellen stammen, welche dem Staat bzw den Propagandabüros unterliegen. So etwas gibt es erst hier garnicht und viel weiter muss man auf die Kopfwäsche auch nicht eingehen sofern man etwas Grips hat..


lesenswerte Lektüre für dich: Gekaufte Journalisten von Udo Ulfkotte



apap schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche bevorzugen aber radikalen und vorallem simplen Mainstream, weil Sensationen einfach interessanter sind als eine komplekse Aufarbeitung der Realität.


Ich hab keine Meinung dazu was der Deutsche bevorzugt. Unterm Strich nimmt er das mit was ihm geboten wird. Die Journalie hat sich eh über die Zeit verändert. Auch hier ein lesenswerter Buchtip: Presse in Deutschland - Heinz Pürer


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man sich mal die Kanalinfo durchliest. Werbung für irgendeine Dumbass-Army, wie man ihr beitritt und welchen Zug man dafür von Moskau aus nehmen soll. Fahrplan ins Massengrab.
> 
> Wobei sich mir auch weiterhin die Frage stellt, wie man irgendwelche dubiosen YT-Videos als Quelle nutzen kann. Aber das zieht sich (leider) wie ein roter Faden durch das Thema.


 
Ich habe mir ja auch den Text durchgelesen und der ist ja voll von Propaganda.
Da spare ich mir lieber die Videos. Sinnlos Zeit verschwenden will ich für sowas nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

Berufsverbot und Sippenhaft : Startseite : Rationalgalerie : Eine Plattform für Nachdenker und Vorläufer


> Das denkt man nicht: Das Auswärtige Amt sendet ein Geheimpapier durch die Gegend, in dem von der Europäischen Union (vom Ausschuss der ständigen Vertreter der Mitgliedsstaaten) unverhohlen ein Berufsverbot für russische und russischsprachige Journalisten gefordert wird: "Zur möglichen Listung von Journalisten unterstrich EAD/GS Vimont (Generalsekretär des Europäischen Auswärtigen Dienstes Pierre Vimont), dass diese bereits nach den bestehenden Rechtsgrundlagen möglich sei." Auf eine Berufs- und Publikationsverbots-Liste sollen bald russische Journalisten wie dieser stehen: "Auch nach den UKR/RUS-Sanktionen sei bereits am 21.3. der Chef von "Russia Today" (Kiseljow) als zentraler Akteur der RUS Propaganda gelistet worden." Während die deutsche Medien-Einheitsfront natürlich nur Freund-Propaganda verbreitet, gelten kritische, alternative Stimmen als Feind-Propaganda.





> "Zwar wurde die Frage der Einstufung der Donezker und Luhansker Volksrepubliken (als terroristische Organisation) zur weiteren Beratung an das PSK verwiesen", erzählt das AA-Papier. Aber man ". . . unterstrich, dass es politisch und moralisch bedeutsam sei, die(se) Organisationen als Terrororganisation zu listen.


 


> Die RATIONALGALERIE bedankt sich nachdrücklich bei Wolfgang Gehrcke, dem Bundestagsabgeordneten der LINKEN, der das EU-AA-Papier der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht hat.


 Ich hab ja nichts für die Nachfolge Partei der SED über, zum Glück kann man aber Personen von solchen Organisationen immer noch entfernt beurteilen, und da hat jemand mit dieser Veröffentlichung richtig agiert.


CHARTA DER GRUNDRECHTE DER EUROPÄISCHEN UNION

Artikel 11 Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung und Informationsfreiheit
(1)   Jede Person hat das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Dieses Recht schließt die Meinungsfreiheit und die Freiheit ein, Informationen und Ideen ohne behördliche Eingriffe und ohne Rücksicht auf Staatsgrenzen zu empfangen und weiterzugeben.
(2)   Die Freiheit der Medien und ihre Pluralität werden geachtet.

Artikel 15 Berufsfreiheit und Recht zu arbeiten 
(1) Jede Person hat das Recht, zu arbeiten und einen frei gewählten oder angenommenen Beruf auszuüben.

 Wie war das gleich nochmal: gilt nicht für ... Russen, steht ja im Text.  Wer erarbeitet eigentlich solche Papiere.  Den Herren "Demokraten" müßen die Felle ja ganz schön wegschwimmen.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> (...)der das EU-AA-Papier der Oeffentlichkeit zugaenglich gemacht hat.


 
Ich habe mich wirklich bemueht - aber ich kann nirgends das oeffentlich gemachte Dokument finden; stattdessen immer nur dieselben Zitate (?) in diversen Blogs und linken Publikationen. Auch ein Interview, eine Pressemeldung oder derlei, worin Her Gehrcke die Echtheit der Zitate bestaetigt, konnte ich nicht entdecken.

Das verwirrt mich. Wenn Her Barroso aus einem Gespraech mit Putin zitiert, dieser / ein Mitglied seiner Administration das Zitat nicht abstreitet und nur moniert, es sei aus dem Kontext gerissen, gib es einen Aufschrei der Entruestung - auch hier im Forum. Wenn aus einem angeblichen Geheimpapier zitiert und diese nicht belegten Zitate mit wirrer Hetzrhetorik vermengt werden, wird das hingegen vom selben Publikum nicht beanstandet?

Viel heisse Luft um nichts?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2014)

JePe 

Das wird doch alles von der westlichen Presse verheimlicht und vertuscht.  Mal im Ernst, das Impressum dieser Seite spricht schon Bände. Dort gibt der Autor sich selber die Lizenz zum Dummfug schreiben: "Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Gewähr für die Aktualität, Korrektheit, Vollständigkeit oder Qualität der bereitgestellten Informationen."


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wirklich bemueht - aber ich kann nirgends das oeffentlich gemachte Dokument finden; stattdessen immer nur dieselben Zitate (?) in diversen Blogs und linken Publikationen. Auch ein Interview, eine Pressemeldung oder derlei, worin Her Gehrcke die Echtheit der Zitate bestaetigt, konnte ich nicht entdecken.


Ich habe auch danach gesucht und nichts gefunden - allerdings ist auch klar, dasss wer ein mit entsprechendem Vermeck gekennzeichnetem Papier in die Öffentlichkeit bringt als Gehemnisträger eine strafbare Handlung vornimmt und dies mit Freiheitsstrafe belegt werden kann sofern die Staatsanwaltschaft den Schuldigen ermittelt (Landesverrat § 94 StGB mindestens 1 Jahr bzw. lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter fünf Jahren in schweren Fällen). Sprich entweder du gehst nach gutem Glauben mit der Information um, oder du läßt es. Klar kannst du unterstellen, weil es das Dokument nicht geleaked gibt, ist es auch nicht vorhanden. Ist die Frage ob jemand seinen Ruf zerstört a als Landesverräter oder b als Lügner. In beiden Fällen wäre der Geheimnisträger einer Konsequenz ausgesetzt die aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn macht, wäre dieses Dokument nicht tatsächlich so existent. - Stell dir doch selbst die Frage ob ein Abgeordneter seine Intigrität damit verdirbt als Lügner gebrandmarkt zu werden, weil er ein solche Information "erfindet" (immerhin ist das dein Vorwurf, der sich daraus ergibt, dass du das Dokument nicht einsehen kannst).


----------



## JePe (17. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Sprich entweder du gehst nach gutem Glauben mit der Information um, oder du läßt es.


 
... am Ende ist genau das ja das Problem mit diesem Thread: jeder glaubt, was er will. Weder fuehlt man sich wirklich bemuessigt, Belege fuer die eigenen Behauptungen einzubringen noch ist man bereit das zu akzeptieren, was der Andere sagt.

P. S. Deine Argumentation ergibt fuer mich nicht sehr viel Sinn: Herr Gehrcke - immerhin aussenpolitischer Sprecher seiner Partei - scheut es wegen der Konsequenzen, dass angeblich zitierte Dokument zu veroeffentlichen; gleichzeitig soll er aber einem handverlesenen Publikum dessen Inhalt bekanntgegeben haben? Entweder, oder.


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> ... am Ende ist genau das ja das Problem mit diesem Thread: jeder glaubt, was er will. Weder fuehlt man sich wirklich bemuessigt, Belege fuer die eigenen Behauptungen einzubringen noch ist man bereit das zu akzeptieren, was der Andere sagt.


Da gebeich dir Recht. Man schwimmt da in einem Brei an Infos, die sich wahrschlich schwer nachvollziehen lassen. Und welche frei verfügbar sind, hinterlassen soviel Spielraum, für Auslegung, dass keinesfalls eine Begründung entsteht.



JePe schrieb:


> P. S. Deine Argumentation ergibt fuer mich nicht sehr viel Sinn: Herr Gehrcke - immerhin aussenpolitischer Sprecher seiner Partei - scheut es wegen der Konsequenzen, dass angeblich zitierte Dokument zu veroeffentlichen; gleichzeitig soll er aber einem handverlesenen Publikum dessen Inhalt bekanntgegeben haben? Entweder, oder.


Denk nochmal drüber nach. Was das persönliche Gespräch im Vertrauen angeht und die Rückverfolgbarkeit von veröffentlichen Dokumenten. Also ich bitte dich. Wenn du dazwischen keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst hinsichtlich der Strafverfolgbarkeit, dann ... wirds schwer mit dir überhaupt darüber zu reden.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2014)

Fuer die Strafbarkeit ist es belanglos, ob der Geheimnisverrat per Fotokopie, muendlich oder Flaschenpost erfolgt: "Wer ein Staatsgeheimnis (...) sonst an einen Unbefugten gelangen laesst (...)."?

Er haette den Inhalt ueber ein Whistleblower-Portal wie z. B. wikileaks.org preisgeben koennen, ohne selbst in Erscheinung zu treten. Auf diese Weise waere seine Identitaet vermutlich geschuetzt geblieben (die nun ja - angeblich - bekannt ist) und die Plausibilitaet der Information waere geprueft worden. So sieht es entweder nach eitler Schaumschlaegerei eines Einzelnen aus, der sich ueber Regeln stellt oder schlicht nach Phantasterei von ein paar linken Blogs. Ernst nehmen kann ich ein paar Satzfragmente, eingebettet in liebgewonnene Feindbilder, jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

Ich gebe dir Recht bezogen auf solche Portal wäre das durchaus sinnvoll. - Mal gucken ob sich darüber nochwas ergibt. Und selbst dann müsste nach deiner Vorstellung noch so ein Medienhaus wie der Spiegel oder Guardien sich ja dafür interessieren und es in einen Artikel verarbeiten, der dann noch gedruckt würde, damit du auch glaubst was du ließt.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2014)

Ich verstehe den Sinn des Smileys nicht wirklich - vermute aber, dass er die genannten Verlage / Zeitungen diskreditieren soll. Warum? Haben die nicht ueber Snowden & NSA berichtet? Hat der SPIEGEL ueber die Toetung Bin Ladens gejubelt?

In jeder Zeitung arbeiten Menschen; jeder von denen hat eine Meinung zu dem Thema, ueber das er schreibt. Trotzdem traue ich den genannten sehr viel mehr zu, ergebnisoffen zu recherchieren und vorurteilsfrei zu berichten als z. B. RIA Novosti. Long story short - Ja, wenn es dort steht, wuerde ich es glauben.


----------



## IluBabe (17. September 2014)

> Ich verstehe den Sinn des Smileys nicht wirklich - vermute aber, dass er die genannten Verlage / Zeitungen diskreditieren soll. Warum? Haben die nicht ueber Snowden & NSA berichtet? Hat der SPIEGEL ueber die Toetung Bin Ladens gejubelt?


JePe mal im Ernst willst du dich gerade selber lächerlich machen. Was interessiert mich das Dossier der NSA über Politker, wie es der Spiegel in die Öffentlichkeit gedrückt hat. Wenn das jenes ist was der Öffentlichkeit aus den Unterlagen die Snowden übergeben hat, zugemutet werden kann, ist die Auswertung mit verlaub gesagt ****. Da die Dokumente nur Häppchenweise freigegeben werden, sind die Informationen die tatsächlich mal Zusammenhänge herstellen eben immer noch nicht für ein Ganzes Bild verfügbar und die Teilinformationen haben schon mehr gezeigt, als eben diese Lächerlichkeiten die von den Leitmedien abgedruckt wurden. - Das leigt nicht zuletzt an einem einfachen Umständen, wofür ich gern nochmal auf Beitrag #2255 verweise und die genannte Lektüre. Nimms mir also nicht krum wenn ich bei Medien schmunzeln muss.



> In jeder Zeitung arbeiten Menschen; jeder von denen hat eine Meinung zu dem Thema, ueber das er schreibt.


Welcher Naivität sitzt du auf, und wenn du tatsächlich so denkst, dann tut es mir Leid. Bitte informier dich mal über Harald Schuhmann und seine Aussagen zur inneren Pressefreiheit - Dankesrede zum Journalistenpreis des DJV.



> „Die öffentliche Meinung soll alles bewirken, sie selbst soll erzeugt und kräftig werden durch die freie Presse; Fürsten und Regierungen sind keineswegs von dieser Belehrung ausgeschlossen, im Gegentheil, auf sie ist es ganz besonders abgesehen. Unsere Überzeugung soll die ihrige werden, haben wir alle eine Überzeugung, dann erfolgt eine Aenderung des bisherigen Zustandes auf dem Weg friedlicher Reform, sie ist ein Bedürfniß, ein Begehren Aller, der Fürsten und Regierungen wie der Einzelnen im Volke. Sind wir nicht im Stande, durch die Macht der Belehrung und dadurch bewirkte Ueberzeugungen auf diesem friedlichen Wege eine Aenderung zum allgemeinen Wunsch, zum allgemeinen Bedürfniß zu machen, nun gut, so bleibt es beim Alten u.s.w.“


 F. Geib

Und auch wenn das hier nicht direkt zur Ukraine gehört ist bisher vom Wikileaksmaterial noch nichts auch nur in einem 10 Zeilen Absatz je von Journalisten der deutschen Presselandschaft aufgegriffen worden, um sie in Verbindung zu bringen, mit der aktuellen Situation bzw. den Ereignissen die zur Entwicklung eben dieser geführt haben. Wobei ich auch schon Wikileaks Dokumente hier gelinkt habe die sich auf die Ukraine (Personen und Organisationen) beziehen. (s.o. wenn es da noch mehr gibt, gäbe es ein berechtigetes öffentliches Interesse jetzt aber eigentlich schon zu Beginn des Konflikts an einer vollständigen Veröffentlichung aller Dokumente auf dieses Thema: Ukraine bezüglich. Aber es ist nicht öffentlich einsehbar, weil eben noch nicht von Wikileaks veröffentlicht unter vorbehalt nach dem Modus der Veröffentlichung - und genau hier beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz es wird nur das geleaked und journalistisch aufgearbeitet, was eh keine Neuheit darstellt oder Licht ins dunkel bringt - und wenn dann mal der gesamte Dokumentenstapel vollständig einsichtig ist, ist eh schon soviel Zeit ins Land gegangen, dass es eben null Auswirkung auf die Politik/Gesellschaft hat und deshalb nur noch ein Thema für Historiker ist die dann Zusammenhänge damit rekonstruieren könnten. Natürlich letzteres nur wenn sie auch dazu forschen dürften, weil Mittelvergabe ja für so was auch reglementierenden Gremien vorbehalten ist)


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Erst durch den Guaridan kam ja die Geschichte von Snowden ans Licht.
Ohne die Berichterstattung der Journalisten würden wir heute nicht wissen dass wir jahrelang von der NSA abgehört wurden -- auch wenns mans sich hätte denken können.

Trotzdem geht es im Thread nicht um Berichterstattung sondern um die Ukraine.


----------



## jojo_hau (17. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Aber warum dann so nen Einseitiger Abschluss.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen ein besseres Ende wäre z.B. und andere Staaten sollen sich dort raushalten.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. September 2014)

Lächerlich ist es, wenn man alle Aussagen seriöser Nachrichtensender, Magazine und Zeitungen in Zweifel zieht und gleichzeitig alles glaubt, was Dick und Doof abseits des Mainstreams auf dubiosen Seiten veröffentlichen.


----------



## acc (18. September 2014)

es steht dir jederzeit frei, dich bei seriösen medien zu informieren. es liegt an dir selbst, wenn du dir weiterhin spon,faz, zeit, bild etc. konsumierst und deren propagandamüll nicht nur glaubst, sondern auch noch weiter verbreitest .


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2014)

Ich würde gerne erfahren, welche Medien du für seriös und frei von "Propagandamüll" hältst. Das wird sicher sehr lustig.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erst durch den Guaridan kam ja die Geschichte von Snowden ans Licht.
> Ohne die Berichterstattung der Journalisten würden wir heute nicht wissen dass wir jahrelang von der NSA abgehört wurden -- auch wenns mans sich hätte denken können.
> 
> Trotzdem geht es im Thread nicht um Berichterstattung sondern um die Ukraine.


 
In diesem Thread geht es *auch* um die Berichterstattung!
Da in diesem Ukrainekonflikt NATO, EU, USA, Russland und noch einige andere beteiligt sind und es sich *nicht* um einen internen Konflikt handelt, wäre es stümperhaft alle Aspekte, die diesen Konflikt beeinflussen oder Entwicklungen, die sich aus diesem Konflikt ergeben, einfach auszuschließen!

Und da du den Guardian erwähnst, weißt du sicher auch, dass der Guardien von der Regierung maßiv unter Druck gesetzt wurde und das Snowden-Material vernichten musste.
"....zwei Mitarbeiter des britischen Geheimdienstes GCHQ hätten im Gebäude  der Zeitung die Zerstörung von Festplatten überwacht. Dies sei einer der  „bizarrsten Augenblicke“ in der langen Geschichte des „Guardian“  gewesen. ..."
*NSA-Affäre:*
Was meinst du, wie viele westliche Medien werden sich nun noch trauen, solch brisantes Material zu veröffentlichen???




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist auch dass du eigentlich nicht offen für alle kritischen Fragen bist.
> Du lehnst grundsätzlich alle Fakten ab die vom Westen kommen und glaubst  alles was aus Russland kommt. Das ist mir ein *zu einseitiges Denken*.



Sorry, aber du bist lustig!
Wie kommst du zu deiner falschen Behauptung, dass ich alle Fakten vom Westen ablehne???
Und das dir das "*zu einseitiges Denken"* ist, wo doch du alles andere als die seriöse Berichterstattungen des Westens ablehnst und nicht eine Quelle, Beweise, Fakten liefern konntest?
Du schaffst es doch nicht einmal, dir die Quellen anderer User hier überhaupt anzusehen!...aber urteilst  darüber, ohne sie zu kennen! 
Ich finde es auch schade, dass du noch immer nicht erkannt hast, dass die Berichterstattung  Russlands* und des Westens* voll von Propaganda sind und beide Seiten dies gezielt einsetzen.
Übrigends: es *kann* mittels Propaganda auch die Wahrheit verbreitet werden. 

Da wir gerade bei den von dir erwähnten "kritischen Fragen" sind, muss ich feststellen, dass du es noch immer nicht geschafft hast, meine Fragen zu beantworten, die ich dir auf deine Bitte hin, extra noch einmal herausgesucht hatte. Hätten die Antworten, die du hättest geben müssen, nicht in dein Weltbild gepasst?




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich ist es, wenn man alle Aussagen seriöser Nachrichtensender,  Magazine und Zeitungen in Zweifel zieht und gleichzeitig alles glaubt,  was Dick und Doof abseits des Mainstreams auf dubiosen Seiten  veröffentlichen.


Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgend jemand Dick und Doof glaubt, die übrigends amerikanische Comedians waren!
Mir ist kein User hier bekannt, der dubiosen Seiten alles glaubt und "seriösen" Medien nichts.
Mir sind aber einige User hier bekannt, die den "seriösen" Medien alles glauben und alles andere ablehnen.
Wobei eigentlich erst einmal zu klären ist, was seriös und was dubios ist?!
Wenn man deine Aussagen so liest, könnte man glauben, hier würde jemand von einer Alien-Landung berichten, was wirklich klar als Verschwörungstheorie zu werten ist. 
Wir sollten uns aber daran erinnern, dass gerade diese "Theorie" damals die wirklichen Ereignisse bei Area 51 verschleiern sollte, die strengster Geheimhaltung unterliegen und damit eine Verschwörungstheorie im Sinne und Nutzen der USA geboren war, die leider noch heute viele Anhänger hat.
Du hast auch sicher schon etwas von Black-Ops-Operationen gehört, auch hier wir alles öffentlich abgestritten, gezielt falsche Informationen verbreitet, damit niemand genau weiß, wann, wo und wie sie in Krisengebieten zum Nutzen der USA agieren.
Im Snowden-Fall wurde bekannt, wie die Regierung Druck auf den Guardien ausgeübt hat, damit die Öffentlichkeit weiter dumm gehalten werden kann. Selbst Deutschland schafft es im Snowden-Fall und der NSA-Affaire nicht, der USA die Stirn zu bieten und sich mit Snowden und seinem brisanten Material zu befassen.
Russland ist als einzigstes Land dazu fähig, Snowden Schutz und Sicherheit zu bieten!
Ich wiederhole meine Frage von oben noch einmal: Warum sollten sich unsere Medien, selbst, wenn sie es gerne wollen würden, trauen, sich mit brisanten Themen, brisanten Fakten zu befassen, statt die vom Westen vorgeschriebenen Meinungen nachzuplappern, wenn das nur Ärger, Probleme, Druck, Ächtung und Strafen nach sich zieht?
Welche Schlussfolgerungen sollte man daraus ziehen?

*Ukraine-Konflikt: ARD-Programmbeirat bestätigt Publikumskritik | Telepolis*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Verbündeten der EU: Neo-Nazis vom Asow-Bataillon wollen Diktatur | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

"...Dmitry sagt, er sei kein Nazi. *Aber er schwärmt von Adolf Hitler als einem militärischem Führer* und glaubt, dass der Holocaust niemals stattgefunden hat. ...
Viele Asow-Kämpfer sagen den Guardian-Reportern, sie seien keine Neonazis. Doch ihre Erklärungen sind nicht sehr überzeugend.
 „Es gibt einfach eine Menge Leute, die sich für nordische Mythologie  interessieren“, sagte einer, der sich selbst politisch als  „Nationalsozialist“ betrachtet. Zur Hakenkreuz-Tätowierung eines  Kameraden sagte er: *„Das Hakenkreuz hat nichts mit den Nazis zu tun, es war ein sehr altes Zeichen für die Sonne.“..."*


*Amnesty wirft ukrainischen Kampfgruppen Kriegsverbrechen vor | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

"...Amnesty International fordert von der Ukraine, die Kriegsverbrechen  durch Freiwilligen-Verbände in der Ostukraine zu beenden. Diese kämpfen  an der Seite der Regierungstruppen, werden aber nicht kontrolliert. Die  von ihnen begangenen Kriegsverbrechen müssen von der Regierung in Kiew  sofort geahndet werden. Sie sind verantwortlich für Entführungen,  schwere Misshandlungen, Raubüberfälle, Lösegeld-Erpressungen und  möglicherweise sogar Hinrichtungen. Seitens der EU, die die Regierung in  Kiew unterstützt, liegt zu den Vorwürfen keine Stellungnahme vor.                          ..."


*Timoschenko kündigt Widerstand gegen Sonder-Status für Ost-Ukraine an | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

"...Timoschenkos Möglichkeiten sind nicht zu unterschätzen: beim NATO-Gipfel hatte man der ukrainischen Regierung versprochen, Waffen zu liefern, damit sie Putin besiegen könne. Es ist gut möglich, dass *Amerikaner ein Doppelspiel mit den Russen treiben*: einerseits werden auf bilateraler Ebene Bedingungen ausgehandelt, wie es in der Ostukraine weitergehen könne. Andererseits *werden die radikalen Kräfte in Kiew weiter gestärkt*.
 Nach der *überraschenden Verabschiedung eines Sonderstatus für  die Ostukraine haben mehrere ukrainische Abgeordnete eine Rücknahme des  Gesetzes gefordert*. Mitglieder der Vaterlandspartei von  Ex-Ministerpräsidentin Julia Timoschenko und weitere Abgeordnete  reichten einen entsprechenden Antrag bei der Obersten Rada in Kiew ein,  teilte das Parlament am Mittwoch mit.
 Der Widerstand könnte von Bedeutung sein, weil Timoschenko und weitere Hardliner in ihrer Ostukraine-Politik offen von Neonazis unterstützt werden. ..."



USA, Nato und Großbritanien können unmöglich abstreiten, dass sie Informationen über die extremistischen Gruppierungen in der Ukraine hatten.
*Cable: 08KYIV2323_a*


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> USA, Nato und Großbritanien können unmöglich abstreiten, dass sie Informationen über die extremistischen Gruppierungen in der Ukraine hatten.
> *Cable: 08KYIV2323_a*


Natürlich geht das, solang kein Massenmedium dies kommuniziert hat es auch nicht stattgefunden (ist doch eine hier vertretene Logik). Es hat sich doch hier über die letzten Seiten angedeudet, was als Wahrheit erachtet wird. Diese Wahrheit ist erst dann Eine, wenn die selbstgewählt "seriöse" Publikation/deren Journalisten auch einen Artikel dazu bringen. Das erinnert mich an die geflügelte Internetredewendung: "pics or it didn't happen".


----------



## acc (18. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne erfahren, welche Medien du für seriös und frei von "Propagandamüll" hältst. Das wird sicher sehr lustig.


 
wozu welche nennen? das ändert ja nichts an der tatsache, das die vorher genannten propagandaschleudern sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage von oben noch einmal: Warum sollten sich unsere Medien, selbst, wenn sie es gerne wollen würden, trauen, sich mit brisanten Themen, brisanten Fakten zu befassen, statt die vom Westen vorgeschriebenen Meinungen nachzuplappern, wenn das nur Ärger, Probleme, Druck, Ächtung und Strafen nach sich zieht?
> Welche Schlussfolgerungen sollte man daraus ziehen?



Zunächst mal sind unsere Medien maßgeblich an der Bildung der "Meinung des Westens" beteiligt. Und dann kann ich dir einen guten Grund nennen, weshalb sich unsere Medien nur allzu gerne mit brisanten Themen und Fakten befassen: Sie wollen große Schlagzeilen und hohe Auflagen. Und Dank der Pressefreiheit haben sie hier keinen Ärger und Druck, keine Ächtung und Strafen zu befürchten, im Gegensatz zur russischen Presse. 



acc schrieb:


> wozu welche nennen? das ändert ja nichts an der tatsache, das die vorher genannten propagandaschleudern sind.



Na, ich will auch mal so schlau sein wie du!


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da wir gerade bei den von dir erwähnten "kritischen Fragen" sind, muss ich feststellen, dass du es noch immer nicht geschafft hast, meine Fragen zu beantworten, die ich dir auf deine Bitte hin, extra noch einmal herausgesucht hatte. Hätten die Antworten, die du hättest geben müssen, nicht in dein Weltbild gepasst?



Und ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung welche Fragen du meinst.

Und über die Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachtrichten habe ich ja schon was gesagt.
Für mich unterhalb von Bild Zeitung Niveau und damit unglaubwürdig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Im Snowden-Fall wurde bekannt, wie die Regierung Druck auf den Guardien ausgeübt hat, damit die Öffentlichkeit weiter dumm gehalten werden kann. Selbst Deutschland schafft es im Snowden-Fall und der NSA-Affaire nicht, der USA die Stirn zu bieten und sich mit Snowden und seinem brisanten Material zu befassen.
> Russland ist als einzigstes Land dazu fähig, Snowden Schutz und Sicherheit zu bieten!
> Ich wiederhole meine Frage von oben noch einmal: Warum sollten sich unsere Medien, selbst, wenn sie es gerne wollen würden, trauen, sich mit brisanten Themen, brisanten Fakten zu befassen, statt die vom Westen vorgeschriebenen Meinungen nachzuplappern, wenn das nur Ärger, Probleme, Druck, Ächtung und Strafen nach sich zieht?
> Welche Schlussfolgerungen sollte man daraus ziehen?



Wieso?
Deutsche Medien berichten doch über die krampfhaften Versuche der Regierung die Sache Snowden unter den Teppich zu kehren.

Aber Snowden ist nicht das Thema des Threads.



acc schrieb:


> wozu welche nennen? das ändert ja nichts an der tatsache, das die vorher genannten propagandaschleudern sind.



Welche Medien hältst du denn für seriös, unvoreingenommen, sachlich, objektiv die kritisch hinterfragen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja Herr Putin hat eine eigene Meinung, die man ihm nicht absprechen sollte......schade dass er Meinungen anderer nicht zu akzeptieren scheint.
> Ukraine: Russland jagt die Intellektuellen aus dem Land - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Man beachte (abseits des SPONtianen Stils der Meldung  ), dass da nicht irgend ein Intellektueller verjagt wird, sondern dass ein gewähltes Parlementsmitglid Angst hat, zurückzukehren, weil Staatskonzerne Stimmung gegen ihn machen.
Demokratie ala Putin?




acc schrieb:


> und ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel rechtsextreme unter den relativierern sind.


 
Sind "Extremismus" und "Relativierung" nicht Gegensätze?




Split99999 schrieb:


> Fakten müssen interpretiert werden. Das kann man auf eine seriöse Weise machen oder man kann es so machen wie die DWN: mit reißerischen Titeln, überspitzten Formulierungen und provokanten Thesen und Theorien.



Vor allen Dingen kann man versuchen, Fakten und Interpretation (und Gerüchte/Mutmaßungen/etc) klar voneinander abzugrenzen.
Alternativ kann man in 0,nix eine breite Masse von VTlern&Co als Zuhörer gewinnen 




jamie schrieb:


> Mich stört generell diese Bezeichnung "Verschwörungstheorie".
> Mal rein vom Wort ausgehend, ist eine verschwörungstheorie ein gedanklich konstruierter, nicht vollends bewiesener Ereignisverlauf, der eine Verschwörung als Ausgangspunkt ausmacht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Vom reinen Wort loslösend und seine Abgrenzung gegenüber anderen sowie die gängige Verwendung berücksichtigend, geht es um Theorien, die in jedem Punkt auf einer postulierten Verschwörung basieren. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. den genannten Untersuchungsberichten, die ein Ereignis anhand von Ermittlungsergebnissen beschreiben und dann ggf. Spekulationen über die Verknüpfung von Akteuren aufstellen, startet eine klassische Verschwörungstheorie mit der Verschwörung als solcher, in aller Regel einer Verschwörung von Medien bzw. berichtenden Institutionen:
Verschiedene Quellen (i.d.R. >90% der Quellen mit bekanntem/belegbaren Hintergrund) werden als Mitglied der Verschwörung bezeichnet, ihre Aussagen per se abgelehnt. Die Sortierung der Informationsquellen in "Verschwörer" und "glaubwürdig" geschieht dabei typischerweise anhand der Aussagen selbst (denn nahezu alle Verschwörungstheorien werden von Personen ohne eigene Informationen aufgestellt und die meisten sind auch arm an harter Logik) => Es sind komplett unbrauchbare Zirkelschlüsse, die nichts belegen können und eine rein subjektive Sammlung von Aussagen darstellen. Typischerweise Aussagen mit denkbar schlecht belegter Quellenlage.

Das heißt zwar immer noch nicht, dass eine VT falsch sein muss, nur weil sie eine VT ist. Aber es gibt unbedingt auch nichts, was für die Richtigkeit spricht - und in der Vergangenheit wurden so viele VTs z.T. bewusst falsch kreiiert, dass man nicht gerade große Chancen sieht, dass mal eine andere daher kommt.



> Insbesondere stört mich auch noch, dass "Verschwörungstheoretikern" gerne noch grundsätzlich Antisemitismus angehängt wird, …



Die Godwin-Keule wird gegen alle möglichen Leute gezogen, einfach wegen ihrem Gewicht, wenn eine Diskussion abseits von logischen Argumenten geführt wird. Und VTler führen sehr oft Diskussionen mit bedenkenswert wenig Logik (und sehr viel Meinung).




IluBabe schrieb:


> Also Geostrategier mit dem Kurzzeitbklick zu beleuchten ist mal Perlen für die Säue werfen. Die Annährung der Nato ist auch über Jahrzehnte gelaufen. Und nen 30 Jahres Vertag kann man bestens auslaufen lassen. [/qoute]
> 
> Blöde Frage:
> Was hat es eigentlich mit defensiver Geopolitik zu tun, wenn man wegen Sorgen um die ferne Zukunft einer vorgelagerten Auslandsbasis das gesamte Gebiet um diese Basis einnimmt?
> ...


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Was hat es eigentlich mit defensiver Geopolitik zu tun, wenn man wegen Sorgen um die ferne Zukunft einer vorgelagerten Auslandsbasis das gesamte Gebiet um diese Basis einnimmt?


Soweit mir bekannt gab es da eine Wahl. Und danach haben sich die Bewohner dieser Region einem anderen Staatsgebilde angeschlossen. Wir wollen mal hier bei den Fakten bleiben, und nicht nachblubbern was VTler meinen, dass diese WAHL nicht Lupenrein war.

Vor der Annektion der Krim hatte Russland kein wertvolles nationales Territorium am schwarzen Meer (nach Angaben der Putinfreunde kann man da ja nicht einmal Häfen bauen) und somit auch nichts von Seeangriffen zu befürchten. Einzig die Basis in Sewastopol hatte einen gewissen Wert, aber war per Definition sehr gut geschützt. Jetzt müssen sie die ganze Krim verteidigen => Die maritime Defensivsituation Russlands hat sich verschlechtert. (Und an Land und in der Luft ist alles gleich geblieben, schließlich gibt es schon lange direkte Grenzen zur NATO, sowie die Möglichkeit Flugzeugträger aus NATO-Häfen im Schwarzen Meer operieren zu lassen)[/QUOTE]
Von annektierne zu sprechen ist der: "erzwungene (und einseitige) endgültige Eingliederung" Definition nach nicht gerecht. Die Verteidigung des russischen Staatsgebiets beginnt am Bosporus, nicht erst auf der Krim - und da leigt wohl auch die Erklärung drin, die man hernehmen sollte wenn man Geostrategie der Region aus Russlands Perspektive sehen will/muss um sie mit der anderer Mächte abzugleichen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gewonnen hat Russland keine Sicherheit, sondern Territorium. Das ist Expansion, nicht Verteidigung.


Humm verteidigt haben sich wohl die Bewohner der Krim gegen die Putschregierung in Kiew. Russland hat nur den Beitritt zu ihrem Staatsgebiet akzeptiert. Das mag dir und vielen anderen hier nicht passen, aber das ist die Geschichte. Auch wenn sie stets verdreht wird von den offiziösen Quellen unserer (westlichen) Machtmenschen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Humm verteidigt haben sich wohl die Bewohner der Krim gegen die Putschregierung in Kiew. Russland hat nur den Beitritt zu ihrem Staatsgebiet akzeptiert. Das mag dir und vielen anderen hier nicht passen, aber das ist die Geschichte. Auch wenn sie stets verdreht wird von den offiziösen Quellen unserer (westlichen) Machtmenschen.


 
Die Frage ist halt in wie weit Russland da mitgeholfen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

Zumindest ist Putin das einzige Staatsoberhaupt, bei dem bislang Versprecher beobachtet wurden, die dafür sprechen, dass die ominösen grünen Männchen von ihm stammten.

Aber ungeachtet dessen war nicht ich es, der behauptet hat, die Annektion der Krim durch Russland hätte strategische Gründe. Diese Frage lässt sich leider nicht objektiv diskutieren - denn wer auch immer den Machtwechsel verursacht hat, hat seine Militäreinheiten auch genutzt, um Bevölkerung und Berichterstatter nach seinem Willen zu kontrollieren.
Ich habe deswegen ausdrücklich auf diesen, von anderen geäußerten, Gedanken aufgebaut um zu zeigen, dass sich daraus erst recht keine mit dem Völkerrecht vereinbaren Gründe für die Annektion finden lassen. Denn die Verteidigung eines Staates beginnt immer noch an seiner Landesgrenze und die Russlands somit genausowenig am Bosporus, wie die der Türkei in Moskau. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist entweder Bündnisspolitik oder Imperialismus und da die Ukraine keinerlei Bündnisse mit Russland unterhält, fällt erstere als Begründung für russisches Interesse bzw. russische Aktivitäten in der Ukraine schon mal aus.


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt in wie weit Russland da mitgeholfen hat.


Das werden sie schon getan haben, lag ja in ihrem Interesse (selbst als geringschätzige Titulierung Regionalmacht, ist da immer noch eben ihr Einfluss auf Nachbarländer enthalten), so wie die USA 5 Mrd $ in die Ukraine in ihrem Interesse hineingepumpt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest ist Putin das einzige Staatsoberhaupt, bei dem bislang Versprecher beobachtet wurden, die dafür sprechen, dass die ominösen grünen Männchen von ihm stammten.
> 
> Aber ungeachtet dessen war nicht ich es, der behauptet hat, die Annektion der Krim durch Russland hätte strategische Gründe. Diese Frage lässt sich leider nicht objektiv diskutieren - denn wer auch immer den Machtwechsel verursacht hat, hat seine Militäreinheiten auch genutzt, um Bevölkerung und Berichterstatter nach seinem Willen zu kontrollieren.


Da hast du recht es ist kein objektiv diskutierbares Thema, was aber daran liegt, da es noch immer in Fluss gehalten wird und kein Abschluss ersichtlich ist. Ja ominöse grüne Männchen. Ist ungefähr so wichtig wie die ominösen schwarzen Männchen von diversen Privatdienstleistern die sich gerade im Bürgerkrieg auf seiten der Kiewer Machthaber betättigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen ausdrücklich auf diesen, von anderen geäußerten, Gedanken aufgebaut um zu zeigen, dass sich daraus erst recht keine mit dem Völkerrecht vereinbaren Gründe für die Annektion finden lassen.


Du bekommst es auch nicht aus deinem Sprachgebrauch raus, es war keine Landnahme. Dafür sprechen die Wahlen und der freiwillige Anschluss. Die Umstände sind mehr als Speziell, aber deswegen wird Annektierung durch stete Wiederholung nicht wahrer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn die Verteidigung eines Staates beginnt immer noch an seiner Landesgrenze und die Russlands somit genausowenig am Bosporus, wie die der Türkei in Moskau. Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, ist entweder Bündnisspolitik oder Imperialismus und da die Ukraine keinerlei Bündnisse mit Russland unterhält, fällt erstere als Begründung für russisches Interesse bzw. russische Aktivitäten in der Ukraine schon mal aus.


Humm wenn die Landesgrenze die Trennlinie ist, dann frag ich mich was wir in Afghanistan machen. Aber he da war doch was mit dem wie nannte er sich doch gleich Wulf war das glaube in so nem Interview. Ich komm nicht drauf was er da gesagt hat. Du kannst mir doch sicher auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ja ominöse grüne Männchen. Ist ungefähr so wichtig wie die ominösen schwarzen Männchen von diversen Privatdienstleistern die sich gerade im Bürgerkrieg auf seiten der Kiewer Machthaber betättigen.



Letztere sind mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Es ist Krieg, da wird gekämpft, Leute soll gegen ihren willen etwas aufgezwungen werden und das wird auch gemacht. Schade, aber ziemlich klar nachvollziehbar und als Prozess altbekannt/uninteressant.
Interessant ist nur, wofür/mit welchem Auftrag gekämpft wird. Der ist im Falle des ukrainischen Staates offensichtlich und bekannt. Wer kämpft spielt nur eine Rolle, wenn er sich nicht an seine Befehle hält - und das ist gerade bei Söldnern das seltenere Problem. Da wären auf staatlicher Seite eher die rechtsradikalen Milizen ein Thema.

Auf der Krim war aber kein Krieg. Nach Lesart einiger war sogar perfekte Ruhe und Freiheit und Demokratie. Und da wirds dann sehr interessant, wer wie und mit welcher Intention und mit welchen Folgen in dieser ""zwangsfreien"" Situation das gesamte öffentliche Leben mit paramilitärischen Einheiten kontrolliert.



> Humm wenn die Landesgrenze die Trennlinie ist, dann frag ich mich was wir in Afghanistan machen.



Das fragen sich viele (und zu viele noch nicht lang genug imho)…
Offiziell stehen wir unseren afghanischen Verbündeten (Wer immer das auch ist. Der derzeitige gewählte Präsident vielleicht?  ) im Kampf gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind (wer immer das wiederum ist) bei. Ich vermute, eine sinnvollere Antwort zu finden würde diesen Thread sprengen


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist Krieg, da wird gekämpft, Leute soll gegen ihren willen etwas aufgezwungen werden und das wird auch gemacht.


Ja eine sehr unerfreuliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das werden sie schon getan haben, lag ja in ihrem Interesse (selbst als geringschätzige Titulierung Regionalmacht, ist da immer noch eben ihr Einfluss auf Nachbarländer enthalten), so wie die USA 5 Mrd $ in die Ukraine in ihrem Interesse hineingepumpt hat.


 
Geld irgendwo reinpumpen ist die eine Sache.
Aber die Russen haben auf der Krim meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr gemacht.
Natürlich hatten sie Interesse daran die Krim "einzukassieren" und einfach besetzen geht ja nicht denn das wäre Völkerrechtswidrig und hätte Konsequenten nach sich gezogen.
Also haben sie eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

> Also haben sie eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden.


Sehr sinnig, im Rückblick. Auch wenn es nicht auf die Freude vieler Meinungsmacher und träger im Westen stößt muss man dem Geschick seitens Russlands Anerkennung entgegenbringen.



> Geld irgendwo reinpumpen ist die eine Sache.


Persönlich bin ich kein Freund von staatlichen Fördermitteln, richten deren Gelder doch immer nur eins an; Sozialer Friede wird gestört durch die übersteigerte Ausstattung von Einflussgruppen die das Gleichgewicht der Gesellschaft beeinflussen wollen und eben auch mit den Mitteln tun. Ich red nicht mal darüber das nun übersteigerte Ansichten gefördert werden, um Unruhe in die Bevölkerung zu bringen, sondern von der mit Geldmitteln geförderten Änderung der Meinung von Ganzen Gruppen innerhalb des Volks. Und das Ziel kann ich nicht unterstützen.


Zu MH17:
eine Aufschlussreiche Podiumsdiskussion zum Absturz und der Auswertung durch den vorläufigen Untersuchungsbericht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nE47i6bBTOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Träger der Veranstaltung sollte man kritisch sehen, die genannten Einzelheiten jedoch sind durchaus aufschlussreich.


----------



## loser321 (22. September 2014)

Jetzt sind sie völlig weich in der Birne. Wie kann man seine Glaubwürdigkeit so leicht aufs Spiel setzen.

Ob die USA das autorisiert hat?  

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...t-fuer-bericht-ueber-atomschlag-a-993149.html


----------



## efdev (22. September 2014)

naja ist wohl ein depp und das hat er jetzt auch von allen seiten gesagt bekommen.

schade das die waffenruhe anscheinend nicht wirklich hält laut dem was im spiegel steht mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

Um mal deine Worte zu benutzen: _"naja ist wohl ein depp und das hat er jetzt auch von allen seiten gesagt bekommen."_ - Allerdings verherrend das die Aussagen des "Depp"s, die letzen Wochen und Monate für diverse Hetze und nicht zu letzt Sanktionierung bereitwillig und unhinterfragt genutzt wurde, quer durch die deutsche Medienlandschaft.


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. September 2014)

Ja, die können es langsam nicht mehr leugnen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. September 2014)

Der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister scheint sogar noch ein größerer Depp als der deutsche Generalbundesanwalt Range zu sein. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmC4giT_N14


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal sind unsere Medien maßgeblich an der Bildung der "Meinung des Westens" beteiligt. Und dann kann ich dir einen guten Grund nennen, weshalb sich unsere Medien nur allzu gerne mit brisanten Themen und Fakten befassen: Sie wollen große Schlagzeilen und hohe Auflagen. Und Dank der Pressefreiheit haben sie hier keinen Ärger und Druck, keine Ächtung und Strafen zu befürchten, im Gegensatz zur russischen Presse.


 
Zunächst einmal beraten die führenden Köpfe der Medien unsere Regierung. 
Ja, sie formen mit ihrer Berichterstattung die Meinung im Westen. Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass ihre Berichterstattung immer "im Sinne des Westens" ist.
Fakten, die nicht gut für den Westen sind, werden ebend nicht für hohe Auflagen veröffentlicht oder zumindest erst, wenn man diesen Fakten eine westliche Note geben konnte.
Worin besteht der Unterschied für den Leser, wenn er Propaganda von Staatsmedien bekommt, wie es Russland vorgeworfen wird, im Vergleich zu uns, wo die "freien" westlichen Medien die Meinung der Regierung formen  und mit ihrer Propaganda Konflikte anzetteln können?   
Ich halte Letzteres für gefährlicher.




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung welche Fragen du meinst.
> 
> Und über die Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachtrichten habe ich ja schon was gesagt.
> Für mich unterhalb von Bild Zeitung Niveau und damit unglaubwürdig.



Fragen erkennt man am Fragezeichen und Spoiler kann man öffnen. 
...aber ich denke, wir haben deine Botschaft verstanden! 

1. Threshold - Ich schreibe hier nicht nur für dich.
2. Schön für dich. Wir wissen aber auch, wie dein Verhältnis zu Fakten ist.
Deine seriösen Medien stützen sich seit den letzten Monaten auf alle Aussagen der ukrainischen Regierung. Toll, wenn da alles für dich glaubwürdig war. 
Pech nur, dass gerade die ukrainische Glaubwürdigkeit und die damit verbundene Seriösität der Berichterstattung unserer Medien wie ein Kartenhaus zusammenfällt.
Wie kann man vergangene Berichte, die sich auf Aussagen dieses "inkompetenten" ukrainischen Verteidigungsministers bezogen haben, noch für seriös halten? 


*
Neues Wettrüsten?: 100 neue Bomber: Friedens-Obama will Atomwaffen für eine Billion Dollar kaufen - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
*"Die USA reagieren auf die Aggressionen aus dem Osten. Statt seiner  ehedem propagierten "atomwaffenfreien Welt" rüstet US-Präsident Barack  Obama nun wohl kräftig auf. Rund eine Billion Dollar wollen die  Amerikaner für neue Atomwaffen ausgeben. ..."



Widerlich, wie Kinder in der Ukraine für Kriegspropaganda missbraucht werden!
Erinnert mich an die Hitlerjugend. (rot-schwarze Flagge = rechter Sektor/Nazis )
*Das Kinder-Bataillon aus den Vorkarpaten - Ukraine beruft "Volkssturm" ein - YouTube*


----------



## Z28LET (23. September 2014)

> Widerlich, wie Kinder in der Ukraine für Kriegspropaganda missbraucht werden!
> Erinnert mich an die Hitlerjugend. (rot-schwarze Flagge = rechter Sektor/Nazis )



Hat der Endkampf 2.0 gegen Sowjet Russland in der Ukraine schon begonnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied für den Leser, wenn er Propaganda von Staatsmedien bekommt, wie es Russland vorgeworfen wird, im Vergleich zu uns, wo die "freien" westlichen Medien die Meinung der Regierung formen  und mit ihrer Propaganda Konflikte anzetteln können?
> Ich halte Letzteres für gefährlicher.


 
In ersterem Fall braucht es eine Person mit fragwürdigen Interessen, um einen Krieg auszulösen. Eine Person zu dem, gegen die niemand etwas unternehmen kann, selbst wenn man ihre Fehler rechtzeitig bemerkt. Eine weitere Filterung fehlt vollständig.
In letzterem Fall muss eine größere Anzahl an leitenden Personen von miteinander konkurrierenden Medien ein gemeinsames Interesse haben und selbst dann gibt es noch rechtsmittel sowie unabhängige Kommunikationswege, die sie stoppen können. Und zu guter letzt wird das ganze noch einmal über die öffentliche Meinungsbildung zwischengefiltert - und man kann den Leuten zwar vieles, aber weitem nicht alles schönreden. Wenn die BILD morgen Titeln würde, dass die Bundeswehr Teile der Ukraine unter deutsche Kontrolle bringen soll, dann würde sie sich damit lächerlich machen und keinerlei Zustimmung finden. Wenn Ria Novosti die "Nachricht"(=Meinung) vertritt, dass Putin vor Ort in der Ukraine russische Interessen vertreten soll, dann sieht die Lage anders aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2014)

Weils grade passt:

ARD: Streit um Ukraine-Berichterstattung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2014)

Zum Thema Berichterstattung Ukraine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDitudiGR4

Schon Traurig, dass die Satire Sendung "die Anstalt" mehr Wahrheitsgehalt hat, als die Medien im Land.

Aber über fehlende Pressefreiheit in Russland aufregen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Berichterstattung Ukraine:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDitudiGR4
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. Wir haben hier Pressefreiheit, wenn die ARD wollen würde könnten/dürften sie auch gegen EU/NATO berichten. 
Ich wüsste aber nicht das man Herrn Putin in Russland kritisieren dürfte, wie manch Politiker bei uns hier.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2014)

Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. September 2014)

*Auf dem Weg in den autoritären Staat: Ukraine führt Zwangsarbeit ein | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
*
''...Die *ukrainische Regierung will einen Landesarbeitsdienst einführen, um die staatliche Verteidigung zu gewährleisten*  und die Folgen Bürgerkrieges zu beheben. Arbeiter, Selbstständige,  Arbeitslose, Studenten, Auszubildende, Schüler, Bauern sollen ohne  Zustimmung eingezogen werden können, um „gesellschaftlich nützliche  Arbeit“ wie Reparaturen an den Staatsgrenzen, an Flugplätzen und  Befestigungsanlagen durchzuführen oder Bauschutt- und Straßenarbeiten zu  erledigen.
 „Die von der Ministerin für Sozialpolitik angekündigte ‚Neuregelung  des Arbeitsdienstes‘ würde die Einführung von Zwangsarbeit bedeuten, die  gegen die Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention verstößt“ so Andrej  Hunko, Mitglied des Bundestages und der Parlamentarischen Versammlung  des Europarates.
 „Die von *Kiew unterstützten paramilitärischen Bataillone und  auch die ostukrainischen Aufständischen haben Zivilisten zu Zwangsarbeit  gezwungen* – das wurde zurecht angeprangert. Der Versuch der  Regierung Jazenjuk die Zwangsarbeit jetzt rechtlich festzusetzen, ist  ein weiterer Schritt zu einer autoritären Gesellschaft und muss gestoppt  werden. Das ist das genaue Gegenteil der vermeintlichen demokratischen  Entwicklung der Ukraine, wie sie der Maidan-Bewegung zugeschrieben  wird.“..."



*Russland kritisiert US-Luftangriffe gegen Syrien | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

"Russland kritisiert die US-Luftschläge gegen Syrien: *Die Amerikaner  verstoßen damit gegen das Völkerrecht*. Die geopolitisch motivierte  Verletzung der Souveränität anderer Staaten trage nicht zur Beruhigung  der Lage bei, sondern führe zu einer weiteren Eskalation....                         "

Wann sehen wir eigentlich vom Spiegel "*STOPPT OBAMA JETZT!*" ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Berichterstattung Ukraine:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDitudiGR4
> 
> ...



Hat in etwa soviel Wahrheitsgehalt wie die "Heute Show" oder Volker Pispers Politikkabarett. Ist zwar unterhaltend und es ist immer auch irgendwo etwas Wahres dran, aber es sind die Produkte weltfremder und unberechenbarer Künstler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hat in etwa soviel Wahrheitsgehalt wie die "Heute Show" oder Volker Pispers Politikkabarett. Ist zwar unterhaltend und es ist immer auch irgendwo etwas Wahres dran, aber es sind die Produkte weltfremder und unberechenbarer Künstler.



Und damit immer noch mehr Wahrheitsgehalt, als die Medien unseres Landes. Das finde ich bedenklich.

Was an der Darstellung, dass unsere Medien uns aktiv belügen "unterhaltend" sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Und wer definiert eigentlich wer "weltfremd" und "unberechbar" ist ? (Aber warum auch auf die Argumente eingehen, der anderen zu diskreditieren reicht ja auch nicht wahr?)


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Obama ist doch sehr berechenbar. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast?
Er macht das was die Rüstungskonzerne und Finanzwelt wollen. 
Das gleiche macht auch Merkel und Co. Immer das machen was die Rüstungsindustrie und Finanzwelt will.
Putin ist doch das Problem. Er hat sich den Rüstungskonzernen und den Banken nicht untergeordnet. Er denkt tatsächlich dass er noch selbst entscheiden kann. 
Jemand sollte ihn aufklären dass ein Staatspräsident gar nichts mehr entscheiden kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und damit immer noch mehr Wahrheitsgehalt, als die Medien unseres Landes. Das finde ich bedenklich.
> 
> Was an der Darstellung, dass unsere Medien uns aktiv belügen "unterhaltend" sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> Und wer definiert eigentlich wer "weltfremd" und "unberechbar" ist ? (Aber warum auch auf die Argumente eingehen, der anderen zu diskreditieren reicht ja auch nicht wahr?)



Du solltest solche Sendungen vielleicht nicht sehen, wenn du glaubst, dass dort differenzierte Wahrheiten widergespiegelt werden?! Es ist unterhaltend und lustig, wenn Künstler Sachverhalte karikaturistisch, satirisch und sarkastisch darstellen, aber diese Sachverhalte sind dann auch weitgehend verstümmelt und verfälscht. Wahr ist an diesen Darstellungen immer nur ein bischen. 

Neueste Meldung. Putins Raub der Krim ist seinem Napoleon-Komplex zuzuschreiben. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK_f06jyDqk


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2014)

Ich behautpte nicht, dass dort die einzig wahre Wahrheit gezeigt wird. Nur das es mehr Wahrheitsgehalt hat, als das was uns unsere Medien vorsetzen. 

Und wo bitte ist der Sachverhalt von dern Sendung "weitgehend verstümmelt und verfälscht" ? Müsste doch ein leichtes sein das zu erläutern.

Wenn an diesen Darstellungen nur ein bisschen Wahr ist, was ist daran denn unwahr?

Zumal die Anstalt schon mal über den "Qualitätsjournalismus" unserer Medien berichtet hat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTWo5ZGcNA


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo bitte ist der Sachverhalt von dern Sendung "weitgehend verstümmelt und verfälscht" ? Müsste doch ein leichtes sein das zu erläutern.



Äh, die realen politischen Sachverhalte werden dort durchwegs verstümmelt und entstellt. Das ist Comedy, man. 



> Wenn an diesen Darstellungen nur ein bisschen Wahr ist, was ist daran denn unwahr?



Lass mich Dir eine ebenso verdutzende Frage stellen: Wenn solche Sendungen mehr Wahrheitsgehalt haben als unsere Medien, wo haben unsere Medien denn weniger Wahrheitsgehalt als diese Sendungen? 



> Zumal die Anstalt schon mal über den "Qualitätsjournalismus" unserer Medien berichtet hat:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTWo5ZGcNA



"Ich habe keine Zeit, alles zu erklären. Ich will das zusammenfassen. Darf ich zuspitzen?! Sagen wir mal so..." (Zitat)

Diese Institutionen, die dort so gut wie nicht vorgestellt werden, sind angeblich "Nato-Versteher" und weil einige Presseleute bekannter Zeitungen dort in unterschiedlichen Weisen Mitglieder sind, sind diese Zeitungen "Lokalausgaben der Nato-Pressestelle".

Das ist typisch politisches Kabarett. Politische Comedy. Weder wird mit der Nummer der deutsche Qualitätsjournalismus ad absurdum geführt noch weist die Nummer selbst irgendwelche journalistischen Qualitäten auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Äh, die realen politischen Sachverhalte werden dort durchwegs verstümmelt und entstellt. Das ist Comedy, man.



Also die Tatsache, dass unsere Medien in der Berichterstattung über die Ukraine uns aktiv belügen, wird hier verstümmelt und entstellt dargestellt. Interessant.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Lass mich Dir eine ebenso verdutzende Frage stellen: Wenn solche Sendungen mehr Wahrheitsgehalt haben als unsere Medien, wo haben unsere Medien denn weniger Wahrheitsgehalt als diese Sendungen?



Hättest du dir die zwei Videos angeguckt, wüsstest du die Antwort selbst.  Aber damit ich auch auf deine Frage antworte: Die einseitige Berichterstattung die alleine Russland bzw. Putin die Schuld für die Entwicklung in der Ukraine die Schuld gibt, keinerlei Versuch auch die russische Position zu verstehen bzw. sich in deren Lage zu versetzen, das hinwegsehen über die Verbrechen des Regimes in Kiew, die sofortige Schuldzuweisung an Russland bzw. die Separtisen für den Absturz von MH 170 ohne Beweise.

Oder kurz zusammengefasst: Unsere Medien belügen uns in der Berichterstattung über die Ukraine indem sie einseitig Stimmung gegen Russland machen (genau das greift das Video von "Die Anstalt" auf)



Split99999 schrieb:


> "Ich habe keine Zeit, alles zu erklären. Ich will das zusammenfassen. Darf ich zuspitzen?! Sagen wir mal so..." (Zitat)
> 
> Diese Institutionen, die dort so gut wie nicht vorgestellt werden, sind angeblich "Nato-Versteher" und weil einige Presseleute bekannter Zeitungen dort in unterschiedlichen Weisen Mitglieder sind, sind diese Zeitungen "Lokalausgaben der Nato-Pressestelle".
> 
> Das ist typisch politisches Kabarett. Politische Comedy. Weder wird mit der Nummer der deutsche Qualitätsjournalismus ad absurdum geführt noch weist die Nummer selbst irgendwelche journalistischen Qualitäten auf.



Die Verstrickung von Journalisten in irgendwelchen Think Tanks die nur durch "pro-Nato" und "pro-Rüstung" aufallen, sollte einem zu bedenken geben. Insbesondere dann, wenn besagte Journalisten dann selbst "pro-Nato" und "pro-Rüstung" in ihren Zeitungen schreiben.

Wer an dieser Verstrickung nichts schlimmes findet, der darf natürlich auch keine unabhängige Berichterstattung erwarten


----------



## apap (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Obama ist doch sehr berechenbar. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast?
> Er macht das was die Rüstungskonzerne und Finanzwelt wollen.
> Das gleiche macht auch Merkel und Co. Immer das machen was die Rüstungsindustrie und Finanzwelt will.
> Putin ist doch das Problem. Er hat sich den Rüstungskonzernen und den Banken nicht untergeordnet. Er denkt tatsächlich dass er noch selbst entscheiden kann.
> Jemand sollte ihn aufklären dass ein Staatspräsident gar nichts mehr entscheiden kann.



Obahma würde nicht in einen Iraq unter Hussein einmarschieren genauso so wenig würde er den Interessen des Finanzsektors so blind folgen wie der Musterknabe aus dem Hause Bush. Mm nach tut er was er kann, und wer da ein bissel Ahnung hat wird auch wissen dass seine Macht durch die Republikaner stark eingeschränkt ist. Vor kurzem lachten wir noch über Kloppereien in der Rada, aber im Räpresentantenhaus u Senat werden sogar pro-konversative Gesetze von Republikanern abgelehnt, nur weil sie aus dem Munde eines Schwarzen kommen und das ist schon wie ein zweites Absurdistan.. Noch nie in der Geschichte Amerikas hatte es ein President so schwer im Regieren.

Seine Stellung ggüber der Finanzclique zeigte er schon als er Lehman Brothers fallen ließ, die zweitgrößte Bank in New York und einer der größten Mitverursacher der Weltkriese. Schade dass so viele ihn verkennen, denn er ist jemand der sich gg die groß-kapitalistischen Interessen stellen kann, ganz untypisch für einen Ami.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. September 2014)

Hallo Kaaruzo, 

also ich lass deinen Post mal so stehen, weil wir uns im Kreise drehen und über die Legitimität der Positionen des Westens gegenüber Russland hier schon lang und breit diskutiert wurde. Es war sogar mein erster Post in diesem Thread, der sich dem Thema widmete.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Seine Stellung ggüber der Finanzclique zeigte er schon als er Lehman Brothers fallen ließ, die zweitgrößte Bank in New York und einer der größten Mitverursacher der Weltkriese. Schade dass so viele ihn verkennen, denn er ist jemand der sich gg die groß-kapitalistischen Interessen stellen kann, ganz untypisch für einen Ami.


 
Bush hat Lehman fallen gelassen. Nicht Obama.


----------



## apap (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bush hat Lehman fallen gelassen. Nicht Obama.


 
Quatsch.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Wann war denn die Finanzkrise und wann ging Lehman pleite [September 2008] und wer war zu dem Zeitpunkt US Präsident [Obama kam im Januar 2009 ins Amt]? Mal drüber nachdenken. 

Ansonsten zurück zur Ukraine bitte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Obahma würde nicht in einen Iraq unter Hussein einmarschieren genauso so wenig würde er den Interessen des Finanzsektors so blind folgen wie der Musterknabe aus dem Hause Bush. Mm nach tut er was er kann, und wer da ein bissel Ahnung hat wird auch wissen dass seine Macht durch die Republikaner stark eingeschränkt ist. Vor kurzem lachten wir noch über Kloppereien in der Rada, aber im Räpresentantenhaus u Senat werden sogar pro-konversative Gesetze von Republikanern abgelehnt, nur weil sie aus dem Munde eines Schwarzen kommen und das ist schon wie ein zweites Absurdistan.. Noch nie in der Geschichte Amerikas hatte es ein President so schwer im Regieren.
> 
> Seine Stellung ggüber der Finanzclique zeigte er schon als er Lehman Brothers fallen ließ, die zweitgrößte Bank in New York und einer der größten Mitverursacher der Weltkriese. Schade dass so viele ihn verkennen, denn er ist jemand der sich gg die groß-kapitalistischen Interessen stellen kann, ganz untypisch für einen Ami.



Stimmt Obama marschiert nicht ein. Obama lässt per Drohne morden. 

8 Jahre Bush - 340 per Drohne ermordete Personen
Die ersten 2 Amtsjahre von Obama - 1718 per Drohne ermordete Personen, bisher insgesamt ca. 3000 ermordete Personen.

Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, ein Staatsoberhaupt eines Landes lässt sich von seinem Auslandsgeheimdienst eine Liste von Menschen geben, die laut Aussage dieses Geheimdienstes eine Bedrohung darstellen und dieser Staatsoberhaupt unterzeichnet dann Befehle die es dem Geheimdienst erlauben diese Menschen per Drohne ohne Prozess, ohne Möglichkeit auf Verteidung zu ermorden.

Und jetzt stellen wir uns einen kurzen Moment vor, wie die Welt reagieren würde, wenn Putin das machen würde.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Hallo Kaaruzo,
> 
> also ich lass deinen Post mal so stehen, weil wir uns im Kreise drehen und über die Legitimität der Positionen des Westens gegenüber Russland hier schon lang und breit diskutiert wurde. Es war sogar mein erster Post in diesem Thread, der sich dem Thema widmete.



In meinem Ursprungspost ging es eigentlich um die Berichterstattung unserer Medien. Aus aktuellen Anlass: Post von Wagner: Lieber Barack Obama, - News - Bild.de

Da wird in Deutschlands größter Tageszeitung Völkerrechtsbruch gelobt. Aber bei Russland ist Völkerrechtsbruch böse? Gibt es ein Wort wenn zwei das gleichen tuen, aber unterschiedlich bewertet werden? Ja nennt sich Heuchelei.

Ich erlaube mir kurz deinen Post zu zitieren:



Split99999 schrieb:


> Peter Scholl-Latour: Wenn Sie sich einmal anschauen, wie einseitig die hiesigen Medien, von TAZ bis Welt, über die Ereignisse in der Ukraine berichten, dann kann man wirklich von einer Desinformation im großen Stil berichten, flankiert von den technischen Möglichkeiten des digitalen Zeitalters, dann kann man nur feststellen, die Globalisierung hat in der Medienwelt zu einer betrüblichen Provinzialisierung geführt.
> 
> Das  finde ich interessant. Die westlicher Berichterstattung ist insofern  einseitig, als dass sie die Geschehnisse in der Ukraine aus dem  Blickwinkel der westlichen Demokratien interpretiert. Und die westlichen  Demokratien haben folgende Standpunkte:



Na dann wollen wir uns mal deren Standpunkte angucken 



Split99999 schrieb:


> - Europa ist Heimat der  westlichen Demokratien. Die Grenzverschiebung durch Russland auf  europäischem Boden ist ein Tabubruch, denn diese stellt die europäische  Nachkriegsordnung in Frage und damit die Sicherheit der westlichen  Demokratien.



Was war eigentlich mit dem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien? War das keine Grenzverschiebung? Was ist eigentlich mit Nordzypern, dass seit 40 (!) Jahren völkerrechtswidrig von einem Nato-Land besetzt wird?

Und wo wir schon dabei sind. Welches Recht hatte eigentlich der Ukrainer Nikita Chruschtschow die seit über 500 Jahren russische Krim einfach an die Ukraine zu verschenken? Was ist da mit dem "Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker" ? Hatte niemand im Westen gestört. Diesmal durfen die Bewohner auf der Krim abwählen, damals unter Chruschtschow nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> - Die osteuropäischen Staaten sind seit dem Zerfall  der Sowjetunion souverän und frei und als freie und souveräne Staaten  haben sie die Rechte der EU und der Nato beizutreten, insofern sie es  wollen.



Nach dem Zerfall der SU fiel auch der Warschauer Pakt als Bedrohung für Westeuropa weg. Wozu bedarf es da eines Verteidungsbündnisses (was sowie nur durch völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege auffällt)?

Und außerdem ist Russland frei und souverän, die Ostverschiebung der Nato bis an seine Grenze als Sicherheitsrisko zu empfinden. (Man stelle sich einen Warschauer Pakt vor, dem z.b. Mexiko beitreten würde, was dann bloß los 



Split99999 schrieb:


> - Wir sind von der Richtigkeit westlicher Werte wie  Bürger- und Menschenrechte, Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit,  Individualismus, Tolaranz sowie Demokratie überzeugt und sehen uns in  der moralischen Pflicht, nach westlichen Werten strebende Staaten  bedingt zu unterstützen.



Stimmt, deshalb macht der Westen auch gerne Geschäfte mit solchen ausgewiesenen Demokratien wie Saudi-Arabien, Katar oder den VAE. Die erfüllen ja auch alle von dir genannten westlichen Werte. Und solange Gadaffi und Hussein nach der Pfeife des Westens getanzt haben, waren auch die willkommene Partner. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Daraus ergibt sich eine einseitige Interpretation der Geschehnisse in der Ukraine, die meines Erachtens aber auch die einzig richtige ist. Was wären denn die Alternative? Eine Interpretation der Geschehnisse mit russischen Standpunkten: Die Krim ist russisch, die Separatisten in der Ostukraine kämpfen für eine gerechte Sache, die Nato-Mitgliedschaft benachbarter Staaten verstößt gegen die russischen Sicherheitsinteressen. Tut mir Leid, die finde ich unlogisch. Die Krim gehörte rechtlich zur Ukraine, eine Annährung Kiews an die EU rechtfertigt keinen Krieg und Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen dürfen nicht zu Lasten der Freiheit, der Souveränität und der Rechte von Nachbarstaaten gehen.


 
Was wäre die Alternative? Hmm wie wäre es, wenn man den demokratischen gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine nicht aus dem Amt geputscht hätte? Wie wäre das als Alternative. Die Krim wäre noch Bestandteil der Ukraine und ca. 3500 Menschen hätte nicht dem Regime in Kiew zum Opfer fallen müssen.

Warum wurde Janukowitsch eigentlich noch mal aus dem Amt geputscht? Achja er wollte das Eu Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschreiben, was die Mehrheit des Landes aber wollte.

Hmmm, die Mehrheit der Deutschen war nie für den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan. Heißt das, wir hätten Schröder und Merkel aus dem Amt putschen dürfen?

Darüber hinaus wurden Janukowtisch die Toten auf dem Maidan durch seine Sichheitskräfte angelastet (ich glaube es waren 3 Tote, ich will mich da aber nicht festlegen).

Hmm, die aktuelle Marionette Poroschenko hat die Armee (!!!) gegen sein eigenes Volk in der Ostukraine eingesetzt mit ca. 3500 Toten und man hört vom Westen nichts. Keine Rücktrittsforderungen oder dergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2014)

Ich bitte noch einmal darum, hier über die Ukraine zu diskutieren - oder zumindest über die konkrete Berichterstattung darüber. Unter den letzten 17 Posts waren zwar drei Stück, die Meldungen über die Ukraine verlinkten, beachtet/diskutiert wurden aber ausschließlich deutsche Medien im allgemeinen, ohne ein einziges inhaltliches Beispiel, Youtube-Videos -wiederum ohne konkreten Inhalt hier wiederzugeben- und zu guter letzt US-Finanzpolitik.

Wer sich dafür interessiert macht bitte eigene Threads auf oder nutzt, im Falle von Youtube-Videos, die diesen zugeordneten Kommunikationsplattformen.



_Edit: das ging ja schnell. schneller, als ich tippen konnte _





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich mit dem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Jugoslawien? War das keine Grenzverschiebung? Was ist eigentlich mit Nordzypern, dass seit 40 (!) Jahren völkerrechtswidrig von einem Nato-Land besetzt wird?



Und was hat das alles mit der Ukraine zu tun? Fragen über Fragen...



> Und wo wir schon dabei sind. Welches Recht hatte eigentlich der Ukrainer Nikita Chruschtschow die seit über 500 Jahren russische Krim einfach an die Ukraine zu verschenken? Was ist da mit dem "Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker" ? Hatte niemand im Westen gestört. Diesmal durfen die Bewohner auf der Krim abwählen, damals unter Chruschtschow nicht.



Auch in der UdSSR, deren Gesetze Chruschtschow die entsprechende Macht gaben, gab es Wahlen. Darüber, wie demokratisch diese waren, gab es seinerzeit "im Westen" jede Menge Kritik, genauso (und z.T. aus ähnlichen Gründen), wie es sie zu den Ereignissen auf der Krim gibt:
- Wahl-Alternativen fehlen
- Wahlen werden einer Interessensgruppe organisiert, durchgeführt und ausgezählt
- Wahlen finden in einem vollständig von einer Interessensgruppe (bei Bedarf gewaltsam) kontrollierten Umfeld statt


Grundsätzlich sollte man imho aber vorsichtig mit solch historischer Betrachtung sein, denn es gibt keine objektiv sinnvollen Zeitraumen. Sind die Besitzer/Besatzer von vor 10 Tagen im Recht? Vor 10 Jahren? Vor 50 Jahren? Vor 150? 300? 3000? Die meisten Teile der Welt waren zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten unter verschiedener Kontrolle. Entweder man beschränkt sich auf die Interessen aller heutigen Bewohner und die etwaige Entschädigung noch lebender Ex-Einwohner, die wegen der aktuellen Herrschaft das Land verlassen haben - oder man endet mit einem unlösbaren Konflikt wie im mittleren Osten, wo jeder m² Land von einem Dutzend mehr-oder-minder verschiedener Interessensgruppen mit "100%igem Recht" beansprucht wird.



> Nach dem Zerfall der SU fiel auch der Warschauer Pakt als Bedrohung für Westeuropa weg. Wozu bedarf es da eines Verteidungsbündnisses?



Verteidigungsbündnisse schließt man per Definition nicht gegen einen bestimmten Gegner (das wären Kriegsbündnisse), sondern als Gemeinschaft...



> Und außerdem ist Russland frei und souverän, die Ostverschiebung der Nato bis an seine Grenze als Sicherheitsrisko zu empfinden.



Jeder ist so frei, absolut alles als "Sicherheitsrisiko" zu empfinden. Sehr problematisch ist es aber, wenn man sich aufgrund dieser Empfindungen in die Freiheit anderer einzumischen. Die baltischen Staaten haben genauso die Freiheit, sich durch Putins Aufrüstung bedroht zu fühlen - und sie haben das Recht, auf ihrem eigenen Territorium entsprechende Konsequenzen zu ziehen, einschließlich einer NATO-Mitgliedschaft. Russland dagegen scheint die Konsequenzen aus eigenen Ängsten auf dem Territorium fremder Staaten zu ziehen - und da hört der Spaß definitiv auf.



> Stimmt, deshalb macht der Westen auch gerne Geschäfte mit solchen ausgewiesenen Demokratien wie Saudi-Arabien, Katar oder den VAE. Die erfüllen ja auch alle von dir genannten westlichen Werte. Und solange Gadaffi und Hussein nach der Pfeife des Westens getanzt haben, waren auch die willkommene Partner.



Sowohl Gadaffi als auch Hussein tanzten wohl eher nach der Peitsche des Westens...
Für die restlichen gilt: Leider werden mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Regierungen gewählt, die bei weitem nicht nur mit vorbildlichen Demokratien intensive Geschäftsbeziehungen aufbauen. (Gewisse Ex-Kanzler sollen sogar für russische Staatsunternehmen arbeiten  )
Aber: "Der ist auch blöd" entschuldigt kein Fehlverhalten anderer und hier ging es darum, ob die Unterstützung von Tolleranz, Demokratie, Menschenrechten, etc. eine Gruppierung förderungswürdig macht. Und die Antwort lautet wohl ganz klar Ja.



> Was wäre die Alternative? Hmm wie wäre es, wenn man den demokratischen gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine nicht aus dem Amt geputscht hätte?



Falsche Zeit, falsche Region, falsche Akteure, falsches Thema.
Gefragt war nach einer alternativen Bewertung heutigen russischen Handels durch deutsche Medien.
Nicht nach einer alternativen Handlung (!=Bewertung) ukrainischer (!=deutsch) politischer Gruppierungen) (!=Medien) vor 1-1,5 Jahren (!=heute).



> Warum wurde Janukowitsch eigentlich noch mal aus dem Amt geputscht? Achja er wollte das Eu Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschreiben, was die Mehrheit des Landes aber wollte.



Komisch für einen Präsidenten, der angeblich die Mehrheit des Volkes vertritt...



> Hmmm, die Mehrheit der Deutschen war nie für den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan. Heißt das, wir hätten Schröder und Merkel aus dem Amt putschen dürfen?



Weder Schröder noch Merkel haben den Einsatz beschlossen, sondern der Bundestag. (Und der hatte wenig Wahlfreiheit, da Deutschland seinen vertraglichen internationalen Verpflichtungen nachkommen musste. Nicht, dass irgend ein hochrangiger Politiker seinerzeit irgend wie versucht hätte, diese zu verhindern... - aber es wäre auf alle Fälle nicht Job des deutschen Kanzlers, sondern der deutschen Vertreter im NATO-Rat gewesen, dies zu tun)

Hätte Schröder einen Krieg in Afghanistan befohlen, hätte ihn der deutsche Bundestag seinem Amt entheben können, sollen und müssen - genauso wie es das ukranische Parlament mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten gemacht hat.
(in wie weit die deutsche Bevölkerung auf das Handeln des Bundestages mit zivilem Ungehorsam hätte reagieren sollen... Für derartige Grenzfälle sind derartige Paragraphen wohl gedacht. Wenn man sich aber die folgenden Wahlergebnisse anguckt, dann muss man wohl sagen, dass entweder die Anerkennung des Bündnissfalls im Interesse des deutschen Wählers war, oder dass Krieg den deutschen Wähler egal ist. So oder so kein Putsch-Anlass.)



> Hmm, die aktuelle Marionette Poroschenko hat die Armee (!!!) gegen sein eigenes Volk in der Ostukraine eingesetzt mit ca. 3500 Toten und man hört vom Westen nichts. Keine Rücktrittsforderungen oder dergleichen.


 
Diejenigen, gegen die die Armee vorgehen soll, bezeichnen sich selbst als Volk eines anderen Staates - ein Staat, der mal eben ein Stück von dem Land besetzt hat, dass Poroschenkos Volk gehört. Über die Wahl der Mittel könnte man diskutieren (wenn man denn eine brauchbare Informationslage hätte - und wenn die meisten Diskussionspartner nicht so sehr an Verurteilungen "des Westens" interessiert wären), aber es ist die Aufgabe einer Armee, gegen derartige Agressoren vorzugehen. Das prinzipielle Verbot für Bundeswehreinsätze im Inland ist eher eine Ausnahme denn die Regel. (und kann und würde vom Bundestag sicherlich per Ausnahmegenehmigung aufgehoben werden, falls eine bewaffnete Gruppe im Inland die Fähigkeiten der Polizei übersteigen würde. Wenn nicht sogar schon ein einfaches Amtshilfeverfahren dafür ausreicht... Unter Merkel wurden ja auch Bundeswehraufklärungseinheiten gegen "das eigene Volk" eingesetzt.)


----------



## xNeo92x (26. September 2014)

Mit Kopfschuss im ost-ukrainischen Massengrab | Telepolis


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache find ich das die Deutschen Medien so monoton und einseitig berichten und den Leuten quasi ihre Meinung dazu aufzwingen. Russland und Putin sind die bösen und müssen sanktioniert werden. Die machen es sich ein wenig einfach meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. September 2014)

Aktuell in der Zeit:

Zeigt, das sich Russland offenbar immer mehr aus dem Kreis zivilierter Völker zurückzieht, schade..
Putins System: Eine irre Woche in Russland | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was hat das alles mit der Ukraine zu tun? Fragen über Fragen...



Nichts, aber Split hatte ja die (falsche) Behauptung aufgestellt, Russland hätte als erstes die Nachkriegsordnung Europas verändert. Das ist schlicht falsch. Die Nato hat in Jugoslawien völkerrechtlich einen Angriffskrieg geführt und die Türkei besetzt seit 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig Nordzypern. Beides hier in Europa, beides ohne Konsequenzen oder Sanktionen. Was lernen wir daraus? Der Westen heuchelt rum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch in der UdSSR, deren Gesetze Chruschtschow die entsprechende Macht gaben, gab es Wahlen. Darüber, wie demokratisch diese waren, gab es seinerzeit "im Westen" jede Menge Kritik, genauso (und z.T. aus ähnlichen Gründen), wie es sie zu den Ereignissen auf der Krim gibt:
> - Wahl-Alternativen fehlen
> - Wahlen werden einer Interessensgruppe organisiert, durchgeführt und ausgezählt
> - Wahlen finden in einem vollständig von einer Interessensgruppe (bei Bedarf gewaltsam) kontrollierten Umfeld statt



- Es gab doch eine Wahlmöglichkeit auf der Krim. Zugehörigkeit zur russischen Förderation oder nicht, wo ist das Problem.
- Sowei ich weiß, wurde die Wahl in Schottland auch von einer Interessensgruppe organisiert, durchgeführt und ausgezählt, nämlich der der Unabhängigkeitsbefürworter
- Siehe Punkt 2, soweit ich weiß hat die Scottish National Party die Mehrheit im schottischen Parlament, also wird das Umfeld ja auch von dieser Interessengruppe kontrolliert



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man imho aber vorsichtig mit solch historischer Betrachtung sein, denn es gibt keine objektiv sinnvollen Zeitraumen. Sind die Besitzer/Besatzer von vor 10 Tagen im Recht? Vor 10 Jahren? Vor 50 Jahren? Vor 150? 300? 3000? Die meisten Teile der Welt waren zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten unter verschiedener Kontrolle. Entweder man beschränkt sich auf die Interessen aller heutigen Bewohner und die etwaige Entschädigung noch lebender Ex-Einwohner, die wegen der aktuellen Herrschaft das Land verlassen haben - oder man endet mit einem unlösbaren Konflikt wie im mittleren Osten, wo jeder m² Land von einem Dutzend mehr-oder-minder verschiedener Interessensgruppen mit "100%igem Recht" beansprucht wird.



Gut die aktuellen Situation ist, dass die Krim russisches Staatsgebiet ist. Man kann etwaige Ukrainer entschädigen. Sollte ja nach deiner Formulierung ja kein Problem sein oder ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verteidigungsbündnisse schließt man per Definition nicht gegen einen bestimmten Gegner (das wären Kriegsbündnisse), sondern als Gemeinschaft...



Seit wann ist jedes Verteidigungsbündniss ein Kriegsbündnis? Laut Wiki ist die Nato ein Militärbündnis. Unter Militärbüdnis finde ich folgende Definition:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Militärbündnis (früher auch Beistandspakt) ist ein zwischen verschiedenen Staaten geschlossenes Bündnis mit dem Zweck, militärisch zu kooperieren. Wenn es ein Eingreifen zu Gunsten des von einem anderen Staat angegriffenen Partners einschließt, jedoch bei offensiven Kriegshandlungen nicht zur Verpflichtung wird, nennt man es auch Verteidigungsbündnis, Defensivbündnis, umgangssprachlich und zu Propagandazwecken auch Waffenbrüderschaft (veraltet auch Schutz- und Trutzbündnis).



Sofern wir der Nato keine offensiven Kriegshandlungen unterstellen (obwohl sie es ja mit dem vorgenannten Jugoslawien ja getan haben), sind sie per Defintion ein Verteidigungsbündnis.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jeder ist so frei, absolut alles als "Sicherheitsrisiko" zu empfinden. Sehr problematisch ist es aber, wenn man sich aufgrund dieser Empfindungen in die Freiheit anderer einzumischen. Die baltischen Staaten haben genauso die Freiheit, sich durch Putins Aufrüstung bedroht zu fühlen - und sie haben das Recht, auf ihrem eigenen Territorium entsprechende Konsequenzen zu ziehen, einschließlich einer NATO-Mitgliedschaft. Russland dagegen scheint *die Konsequenzen aus eigenen Ängsten auf dem Territorium fremder Staaten zu ziehen *- und da hört der Spaß definitiv auf.



Ich habe den entscheidenen Satz hervorgehoben.

Da frage ich mich ja, was ist eigentlich mit dem Irakkrieg, den Drohnenangriffen auf Jemen und Pakistan, die ständige Kriegshetze gegen den Iran? Wird hier (mal wieder) mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? Zumal, Russland hatte mehrfach gesagt, man möge doch bitte mit der Osterweiterung der Nato aufhören. Das Rechtfertigt natürlich keine Angriffe, aber es sollte halt niemanden überraschen. Der Westen hätte ja mal probieren können MIT Russland statt GEGEN Russland zu arbeiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowohl Gadaffi als auch Hussein tanzten wohl eher nach der Peitsche des Westens...
> Für die restlichen gilt: Leider werden mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Regierungen gewählt, die bei weitem nicht nur mit vorbildlichen Demokratien intensive Geschäftsbeziehungen aufbauen. (Gewisse Ex-Kanzler sollen sogar für russische Staatsunternehmen arbeiten  )
> Aber: "Der ist auch blöd" entschuldigt kein Fehlverhalten anderer und hier ging es darum, ob die Unterstützung von Tolleranz, Demokratie, Menschenrechten, etc. eine Gruppierung förderungswürdig macht. Und die Antwort lautet wohl ganz klar Ja.



Wenn man solche Gruppen denn fördern wird, würde ich dir uneingeschränkt zustehen. Wer aber (wie die Terroristen vom Maidan) die Demokratie und die Toleranz (fast die Hälfte des Landes war für Janukowtisch, nämlich die Ostukraine) mit Füßen tritt, nur um seine Meinung durchzusetzen, gehört nicht gefördert, sondern sanktioniert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsche Zeit, falsche Region, falsche Akteure, falsches Thema.
> Gefragt war nach einer alternativen Bewertung heutigen russischen Handels durch deutsche Medien.
> Nicht nach einer alternativen Handlung (!=Bewertung) ukrainischer (!=deutsch) politischer Gruppierungen) (!=Medien) vor 1-1,5 Jahren (!=heute).



Wenn man (wie hier im Forum und in allen Medien) gerne Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen mag, der macht es sich so natürlich einfach. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten. Die Medien hätten auch das Recht der Autonomen Republik Krim auf Unabhängigkeit befürworten können. Die wenigsten der Kritiker hier im Westen haben ja die Art und Weise der Unabhängigkeitserklärung abgelehnt, sondern das komplette Recht der Krim auf Unabhängigkeit. Warum nicht die Sichtweise teilen, dass die Krim nicht dem Regime in Kiew folgen will, dass sich per Putsch die Macht vom rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten nahm.

Das wäre eine alternative Betrachtung der Dinge. Auf die ist natürlich keiner gekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komisch für einen Präsidenten, der angeblich die Mehrheit des Volkes vertritt...



Siehe jeden Staatsoberhaupt der Welt. Unpopläre Entscheidungen trifft JEDER Politiker irgendwann. Dafür gehört er bei der nächsten demokratischen Wahl abgestrafft. Aber man putscht ihn nicht aus dem Amt, sofern man an die Demokratie glaubt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder Schröder noch Merkel haben den Einsatz beschlossen, sondern der Bundestag. (Und der hatte wenig Wahlfreiheit, da Deutschland seinen vertraglichen internationalen Verpflichtungen nachkommen musste. Nicht, dass irgend ein hochrangiger Politiker seinerzeit irgend wie versucht hätte, diese zu verhindern... - aber es wäre auf alle Fälle nicht Job des deutschen Kanzlers, sondern der deutschen Vertreter im NATO-Rat gewesen, dies zu tun)
> 
> Hätte Schröder einen Krieg in Afghanistan befohlen, hätte ihn der deutsche Bundestag seinem Amt entheben können, sollen und müssen - genauso wie es das ukranische Parlament mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten gemacht hat.
> (in wie weit die deutsche Bevölkerung auf das Handeln des Bundestages mit zivilem Ungehorsam hätte reagieren sollen... Für derartige Grenzfälle sind derartige Paragraphen wohl gedacht. Wenn man sich aber die folgenden Wahlergebnisse anguckt, dann muss man wohl sagen, dass entweder die Anerkennung des Bündnissfalls im Interesse des deutschen Wählers war, oder dass Krieg den deutschen Wähler egal ist. So oder so kein Putsch-Anlass.)



Schlechtes Beispiel, aber es verdeutlich das Prinzip. Dann nimm z.b. die Hartz-Gesetze, die Rente mit 67 oder den Euro (und viele nicht genannte andere Beispiele).

Jede Regierung erlässt Gesetze die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht mitträgt. Aber wird der gewählte Staatsoberhaupt deshalb gleich aus dem Amt geputscht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diejenigen, gegen die die Armee vorgehen soll, bezeichnen sich selbst als Volk eines anderen Staates - ein Staat, der mal eben ein Stück von dem Land besetzt hat, dass Poroschenkos Volk gehört. Über die Wahl der Mittel könnte man diskutieren (wenn man denn eine brauchbare Informationslage hätte - und wenn die meisten Diskussionspartner nicht so sehr an Verurteilungen "des Westens" interessiert wären), aber es ist die Aufgabe einer Armee, gegen derartige Agressoren vorzugehen. Das prinzipielle Verbot für Bundeswehreinsätze im Inland ist eher eine Ausnahme denn die Regel. (und kann und würde vom Bundestag sicherlich per Ausnahmegenehmigung aufgehoben werden, falls eine bewaffnete Gruppe im Inland die Fähigkeiten der Polizei übersteigen würde. Wenn nicht sogar schon ein einfaches Amtshilfeverfahren dafür ausreicht... Unter Merkel wurden ja auch Bundeswehraufklärungseinheiten gegen "das eigene Volk" eingesetzt.)



Genau so war es Aufgabe von Janukowtisch sein Land regierungsfähig zu halten. Dafür wurde er gewählt. Die Besetzung mehrere Regierungsgebäude durch Terroristen vom Maidan, hat das gefährdet. Also hat der die Regierungsfähigkeit seines Landes durch die Exektuive sichergestellt. 

Soweit ich weiß, waren zumindest am Anfang des Konflikts die meisten Separatisten Ukrainer die der Unrechtsregierung in Kiew nicht folgen wollte. Eigentlich hätten wir diese Gruppen unterstützen müssen, weil diese Gruppe nicht den Putsch ihres gewählten Präsidenten hinnehmen wollte. Das waren die Demokraten, nicht die Terroristen vom Maidan, die der ganzen Ukraine ihre Meinung aufzwängen wollten.



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Aktuell in der Zeit:
> 
> Zeigt, das sich Russland offenbar immer mehr aus dem Kreis zivilierter Völker zurückzieht, schade..
> Putins System: Eine irre Woche in Russland | ZEIT ONLINE


 
Stimmt ziviliserte Völker marschieren unter erlogenen Gründen in fremde Staaten ein, unterhalten Konzentrationslager auf Kuba, Foltergefägnisse auf der ganzen Welt und ermorden ihre Feinde per Drohne.

Vielleicht sollte Russland es genau so machen, vielleicht darf es dann wieder zum Kreis der "zivilisierten" Völker gehören.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt ziviliserte Völker marschieren unter erlogenen Gründen in fremde Staaten ein, unterhalten Konzentrationslager auf Kuba, Foltergefägnisse auf der ganzen Welt und ermorden ihre Feinde per Drohne.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte Russland es genau so machen, vielleicht darf es dann wieder zum Kreis der "zivilisierten" Völker gehören.



Wusste ich doch gleich, das sich da alsbald jemand findet, der die Verfehlungen versucht gegenzurechnen..


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2014)

Es geht wie gesagt um die Heuchelei.

Wurden Amerika und Großbritanien für ihren Angriffskrieg + 100.000 ermordete Iraker aus der G8 ausgeschlossen?

Warum also diese Doppelmoral bei Russland? Wieviel Ukrainer starben auf der Krim? 1?2? 

PS: Lustig, dass die Verbrechen Amerikas für dich nur "Verfehlungen" sind.  so kann man Völkerrechtsbruch auch gutheißen.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2014)

hast du den artikel überhautp gelesen den er verlinkt hat ?

soweit ich das gelesen habe geht es mehr darum was gerade in russland intern in die ich sage mal falsche richtung läuft.
hat aber leider nicht viel mit der ukraine zu tun.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. September 2014)

ach, egal...Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. September 2014)

Kaaruzo 

Ja, da hast du teilweise Recht. Allerdings legitimieren die Verfehlungen des Westens (und von denen gibt es vor allem hinsichtlich der US-Außenpolitik viele) nicht die Verfehlungen Russlands. Außerdem wurde von den USA oder der EU seit Ende des kalten Krieges kein fremdes Land mehr auf europäischem Boden annektiert. Generell hat es in Europa seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs kein Landraub dieser Größenordnung mehr gegeben. Und es ist Landraub, denn erstens hätte das Referendum von der Ukraine genehmigt werden müssen, und zweitens, und das ist viel wichtiger, hätte die Initiative für das Referendum von der Krim selber kommen müssen und nicht von Russland unter einer Quasi-Besatzung. Übrigens wurde von der Nato versucht, mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten, siehe Nato-Russland-Grundakte und NATO-Russland-Rat.

Bleibt zu sagen, dass im Ukraine-Konflikt viele Ereignisse schlicht Interpretationssache sind. Je nach dem, ob man westliche oder russische Standpunkte einnimmt interpretiert man die Ereignisse in der Ukraine unterschiedlich. Wenn Russland-Sympathisanten behaupten, dass die westlichen bzw deutschen Medien nur Propaganda verbreiten, dann nur, weil dort ihre prorussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen keine Bestätigungen finden.


----------



## Putinversteher (30. September 2014)

Zu geil wie oft hier Springer Medien (oder zumindest extrem nahestehende Unternehmen und damit sicherlich auch deren strukturen) als ANGEBLICH NEUTRALE Quellen genannt werden. (Komischerweise die selben Medien mit ihren "Putin hat wieder dieses und jenes vor" Beiträgen. 
Euch ist hoffentlich klar das AUSNAHMSLOS JEDER der in diesen Kreis fällt eine Klausel und Unternehmensgrundsatz unterschreiben muss die wie folgt lautet "Die Unterstützung des transatlantischen Bündnisses und die Solidarität in der freiheitlichen Wertegemeinschaft mit den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika." 

Quelle: https://www.axelspringer.de/artikel/Grundsaetze-und-Leitlinien_40218.html


----------



## Amon (30. September 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo
> 
> Ja, da hast du teilweise Recht. Allerdings legitimieren die Verfehlungen des Westens (und von denen gibt es vor allem hinsichtlich der US-Außenpolitik viele) nicht die Verfehlungen Russlands. Außerdem wurde von den USA oder der EU seit Ende des kalten Krieges kein fremdes Land mehr auf europäischem Boden annektiert. Generell hat es in Europa seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs kein Landraub dieser Größenordnung mehr gegeben. Und es ist Landraub, denn erstens hätte das Referendum von der Ukraine genehmigt werden müssen, und zweitens, und das ist viel wichtiger, hätte die Initiative für das Referendum von der Krim selber kommen müssen und nicht von Russland unter einer Quasi-Besatzung. Übrigens wurde von der Nato versucht, mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten, siehe Nato-Russland-Grundakte und NATO-Russland-Rat.
> 
> Bleibt zu sagen, dass im Ukraine-Konflikt viele Ereignisse schlicht Interpretationssache sind. Je nach dem, ob man westliche oder russische Standpunkte einnimmt interpretiert man die Ereignisse in der Ukraine unterschiedlich. Wenn Russland-Sympathisanten behaupten, dass die westlichen bzw deutschen Medien nur Propaganda verbreiten, dann nur, weil dort ihre prorussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen keine Bestätigungen finden.


Landraub?! Die Krim hat nur das beendet was sie 1991 (oder war es 1992?) begonnen hat. Da wollten die sich schon Russland anschließen was aber durch die Ukraine verhindert wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> - Es gab doch eine Wahlmöglichkeit auf der Krim. Zugehörigkeit zur russischen Förderation oder nicht, wo ist das Problem.



Die Krim war als eigenständiger Staat nicht überlebensfähig. Die Rückkehr in die Ukraine und zu bisherigen Umständen stand nicht zur Wahl. Die Abspaltung ist nicht demokratisch legitimiert.



> - Sowei ich weiß, wurde die Wahl in Schottland auch von einer Interessensgruppe organisiert, durchgeführt und ausgezählt, nämlich der der Unabhängigkeitsbefürworter



OT und falsch. Die Umsetzung wurde vom schottischen Parlament (in Koordination mit der britischen Regierung) in Auftrag gegeben.



> - Siehe Punkt 2, soweit ich weiß hat die Scottish National Party die Mehrheit im schottischen Parlament, also wird das Umfeld ja auch von dieser Interessengruppe kontrolliert



Mit "Umfeld" meine ich das Umfeld der Wählenden. Die Wahl auf der Krim fand in Gegenwart von schwer bewaffneten Kriminellen (= es waren keine Polizisten, keine Militärs, aber sie fuhren mit schweren Waffen durch die Gegend und standen mit der AK neben dem Wahlbüro) mit eindeutiger Zuordnung zu einer Seite statt. Bei den in der Ukraine üblichen bedingt-anonymen Wahlen mit durchsichtigen Urnen und offenen Wahlzetteln kommt dies einer "Wahl" mit Pistole am Kopf gleich.



> Gut die aktuellen Situation ist, dass die Krim russisches Staatsgebiet ist. Man kann etwaige Ukrainer entschädigen. Sollte ja nach deiner Formulierung ja kein Problem sein oder ?



Das wäre nach meiner Formulierung (und Meinung) eine moralisch akzeptable Form, die Interessenslage zu klären.
Mir wäre aber nicht bekannt, dass Putin die Annektion nachträglich in einen Kauf umwandeln möchte. Bislang hat er afaik noch nicht einmal das mobile ukrainische Gerät (Polizei, Feuerwehr, Militär, etc.), dass auf der Krim angeeignet wurde, zurückgegeben oder auch nur den krimischen (?krimarischen? ?krimitischen? ?krimschen?) Teil der ukrainischen Staatsschulden übernommen. Es wurde Land und Infrastruktur in erheblichem Wert genommen und weder dem ukrainischen Staat, noch den ukrainischen Bürgern, die nicht unter der neuen Herrschaft leben wollen, der Verlust ersetzt.



> Sofern wir der Nato keine offensiven Kriegshandlungen unterstellen, sind sie per Defintion ein Verteidigungsbündnis.



Danke der Zustimmung. Damit dürfte sich die Frage, warum sie existiert, ja wohl geklärt haben:
Weil ein Verteidigungsbündnis seinen Daseinsgrund aus der Einigkeit seiner Mitglieder zieht, nicht aus der Existent eines bestimmten Feindes.



> Der Westen hätte ja mal probieren können MIT Russland statt GEGEN Russland zu arbeiten.



Um das OT nicht zu weit auszudehnen: 
NATO
Russland wurde sogar als NATO-Mitglied vorgeschlagen, aber Putin hatte andere Pläne...



> (fast die Hälfte des Landes war für Janukowtisch, nämlich die Ostukraine)



Diese Behauptung sehe ich weder in Wahlergebnissen noch repräsentativen Umfragen noch der aktuellen politischen Lage bestätigt.



> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten. Die Medien hätten auch das Recht der Autonomen Republik Krim auf Unabhängigkeit befürworten können. Die wenigsten der Kritiker hier im Westen haben ja die Art und Weise der Unabhängigkeitserklärung abgelehnt, sondern das komplette Recht der Krim auf Unabhängigkeit. Warum nicht die Sichtweise teilen, dass die Krim nicht dem Regime in Kiew folgen will, dass sich per Putsch die Macht vom rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten nahm.
> 
> Das wäre eine alternative Betrachtung der Dinge. Auf die ist natürlich keiner gekommen.



Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht daran erinnern, dass zwischen der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim und der Ankündigung der selbst erklärten Staats-Regierung, sich an Russland anzuschließen, überhaupt ein Konsens der seriöseren Medien über die Rechtslage der Unabhängigkeit erreicht worden wäre, egal ob positiv -oder wie von dir behauptet- negativ. Danach ging es jedenfalls quasi nur noch um die Beitrittspläne und die Aktionen vor Ort.
Imho zumindest auf Seiten der Nachrichten auch zu Recht, denn die sollen über Abläufe berichten. Das Urteilen über rechtmäßigkeit von Abläufen ist Sachen der Politik und, wo etabliert, Justiz. Die Nachrichten können dann wieder über deren Ergebnisse berichten, aber selbst zu verurteilen ist Sache von BILD und Kolumnisten. Und natürlich Youtublern.



> Jede Regierung erlässt Gesetze die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht mitträgt. Aber wird der gewählte Staatsoberhaupt deshalb gleich aus dem Amt geputscht?
> ...
> Genau so war es Aufgabe von Janukowtisch sein Land regierungsfähig zu halten. Dafür wurde er gewählt.
> ...
> Eigentlich hätten wir diese Gruppen unterstützen müssen, weil diese Gruppe nicht den Putsch ihres gewählten Präsidenten hinnehmen wollte. Das waren die Demokraten, nicht die Terroristen vom Maidan, die der ganzen Ukraine ihre Meinung aufzwängen wollten.



Womit wir wieder beim uralten Thema wären:
Du siehst die Absetzung des Präsidenten der Ukraine durch einen Abstimmung des dafür zuständigen Parlamentes als einen Putsch, d.h. -Zitat Wiki- _überraschende, meist gewaltsame Aktion eines Teils der Staatsorgane (oder einer Gruppe davon; oft handelt es sich z. B. um das Militär oder einen Teil davon) mit dem Ziel, die Regierung zu stürzen und die Macht im Staat zu übernehmen_.

Ich nicht. Ich sehe es als eine militär- und gewaltfreie Aktion desjenigen gesamten Staatsorganes, dass die Macht ohnehin per Definition schon hat und dass die Regierung nicht stürzen muss, weil umgekehrt die Regierung überhaupt erst vom Parlament legitimiert werden muss. (Was mit der Übergangsregierung auch geschah).

Ähnliche Ansichten werden von NATO, EU und weiten Teilen der restlichen Welt geteilt und daraus ergeben sich gewisse Konsequenzen und Handlungsweisen. Diese Handlungen als "heuchlerisch" zu bezeichnen, weil man eine Grundeinschätzung nicht teilt und den Akteuren unterstellt, die diese nur vorzutäuschen, ist imho einfach nur arrogante Provokation. Deine Meinung ist keine ultimative Wahrheit, die automatisch jeder verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung, warum ich das tue - man dreht sich hier ja im Kreis und macht nicht nur keine Anstalten, ihn zu verlassen, man will es ja auch laengst nicht mehr ...

... aber weil ja zuweilen dazu aufgerufen wurde, aus der Geschichte zu lernen (und ich das grundsaetzlich unterstuetzenswert finde):

Ultimatum an Einwohner Grosnys

("Witziges" Detail: _"Dazu koennten, wie schon bisher, verstaerkt Tu-22 Backfire für *Flaechenbombardements* mit Aerosolbomben und die *Artillerie mit Grad-Raketenwerfern* eingesetzt werden."_ Uiuiui. Bombardements. Grad. Ich dachte das macht nur die boese Naziputschjunta in Kiew?)

95,9 Prozent der Tschetschenen wollen Teil der russischen Foederation bleiben

Russischer Praesident war damals wie heute Putin. Bin ich wirklich der Einzige mit einem Dejavu?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. September 2014)

Wie ich schon vor etlichen Seiten schrieb, bin ich bei der Ukraine-Krise über die Frage von Schuld und Unschuld, Recht und Unrecht hinaus. Russland wird mit dem Westen leben müssen und wir werden mit Russland leben müssen, und zwar in Frieden. Da es im Nuklearzeitalter keinen anderen vernünftigen Weg gibt als den des Friedens, müssen wir uns (als Menschheit) zusammenraufen und miteinander leben, auch wenn wir in unterschiedlichen Systemen leben, unterschiedliche Weltanschauungen haben und verschiedene Interessen vertreten. Kein hinreichend mächtiges Land, kein großer Staatenverbund ist unschuldig. Wollen wir hoffen, dass das mit der Ukraine in den nächsten Jahren wieder in Ordnung kommt und sich die Beziehungen bessern.


----------



## IluBabe (1. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Krim war als eigenständiger Staat nicht überlebensfähig. Die Rückkehr in die Ukraine und zu bisherigen Umständen stand nicht zur Wahl. Die Abspaltung ist nicht demokratisch legitimiert.


Du hast keine Legitimität darüber zu entscheiden, ob die Abspaltung der Krim von der Ukraine demokratisch legitimiert war. - Oder anders gesagt. Du kannst das gern behaupten, richtig wird es deswegen noch lang nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um das OT nicht zu weit auszudehnen:
> NATO
> Russland wurde sogar als NATO-Mitglied vorgeschlagen, aber Putin hatte andere Pläne...


Das ist einfach nur ein vollständige Verdrehung der Tatsachen. Russland wurde die Nato Mitgliedschaft durch ihre Mitglieder verwehrt. 



> Die US-Administration in Gestalt eben jenes Bush sagte jedoch, dass Russland mit einer NATO-Mitgliedschaft nicht rechnen könne.



Die USA haben die Beitrittsverhandlungen zur Nato sabotiert. Und dazu hat der Westen noch in der ehemaligen SU rund um Russland herum gezündelt. Es ist ja eben nicht so das hier alles aus dem Nichts so ist wie es ist. „Rosenrevolution“ und „Orangenen Revolution“ sind eben keine singulären Ereignise sondern: "…zumal einige Vertreter westlicher Staaten offen erklärten, wie sie dabei geholfen haben. Zum Beispiel Michael McFaul (Professor der Stanford University, derzeitiger US-Botschafter in Moskau) hat berichtet, wie er bei der Finanzierung der Opposition in der Ukraine geholfen hat." - Sprich das Spielchen was nun mit dem Maidan sich entblößte und in der heutigen Form der Welt darstellt halt nen langen vorlauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du hast keine Legitimität darüber zu entscheiden, ob die Abspaltung der Krim von der Ukraine demokratisch legitimiert war. - Oder anders gesagt. Du kannst das gern behaupten, richtig wird es deswegen noch lang nicht.


 
Entscheiden? Nein. Ich bin kein Entscheidungsträger.
Beurteilen? Ja. Das kann jeder.
Und von dem Fakt "es gab nie eine Abstimmung, in der man zwischen Verbleib in der Ukraine wie bisher und Selbstständigkeit wählen konnte" zur Beurteilung "es gab keine demokratische Legitimation" zu gelangen, ohne zwischendurch Fehler zu machen, ist nun wirklich nicht schwer


----------



## IluBabe (2. Oktober 2014)

Das war auch mit der Wahl auf der Krim inkludiert. Wie eben Wahlversprechen inklusive sind, wenn man wählt - es bedarf keiner expliziten/exklusiven Wahl zur Sezession respektive einer zum Anschluss an Russland - die Krim ist nicht die Schweiz! Auf der Krim war das Versprechen sich von der Ukraine zu trennen und Russland beizutreten. Und letztendlich auf dem Papier haben Diejenigen die Wahl gewonnen die eben mit dem Versprechen sich zu Trennen und Russland anzuschließen ihren Wahlkampf beschritten haben. Die Wahlsieger haben nur umgesetzt was sie sich vorgenommen haben. - Das ist also zu 100% representativ demokratisch legitim. - Meinetwegen kann man gern anzweifeln dass die Wahlen ordentlich waren, wegen Wahlbetrug und Einschüchterung etc. was so alles im Raum steht an Vorwürfen. Nur bei jeder Wahl wird gefälscht. Da kannst du die Obambi Wahlautomaten in den USA nehmen, die Abstimmung erst kürzlich zur Unabhängigkeit Schottlands, oder die Wahlbetrügereien bezogen auf die letzen Landtagswahlen in Deutschland. So what. Ergebnisbeschönigung war noch nie ausgeschlossen und kommt in jeder Wahl vor, eben weil es ja denjenigen die es tun einen Vorteil bringt; Was aber hüben wie drüben so ist. Sprich dreht man sich daraus eine Iligitimität so würde es ebenso gelten für die meisten, wenn nicht gar alle Wahlen die im Westen stattfinden/fanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2014)

Welche Wahl meinst du bitte?
Die letzte Wahl zum Regionalparlament war vor vier Jahren. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass dort mehrere Parteien mit dem Wahlversprechen angetreten wären, sich Russland anzuschließen. Die eine Partei, die schließlich den Präsidenten der "autonomen Republik Krim" stellte, erzielte bei dieser letzten regulären Wahl ganze 4%.
Die nächste Abstimmung danach war das Anschluss-Referendum. Dies fand erst nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung statt und keine der beiden Wahlmöglichkeiten sah eine Rückkehr zum alten Status vor.

Zum Rest sage ich mal nichts, die Offtopic-Behauptungen, Wahlen in den USA, Schottlands und Deutschland würden von einer einzelnen Interessensgruppe abgehalten und fänden unter öffentlichem Militäreinsatz statt, bedarf imho keinerlei Kommentar, ebensowenig wie die Sichtweise, dass Ergebnismanipulationen normal wären und manipulierte Wahlen eine demokratische Legitimtät begründen könnten.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Oktober 2014)

In dem ganzen Themenzusammenhang vielleicht im Nachhinein nochmal sehr interessant. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQRvINebeok
Ich möchte daran erinnern wie das Thema totgeschwiegen wird, von unseren Medien obwohl es dringender aufklärung bedürfte.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man solche Doppelstandards noch verteidigen kann als angeblich "neutrale Person" Ruyven_macaran. 

Ich kann akzeptieren wenn man Russland aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mag, dann noch ein Fan vom NATO/USA Kurs ist. Jeder wie er mag - aber zumindest sollten sich alle an die selben Spielregeln halten - und das passiert eben von US/NATO Seite leider überhaupt nicht mehr. Da werden lächerlichste Beweise gefunden um Russland als Schuldigen auszumachen, da wird so eine Katastrophe wie MH-17 MINDESTENS Instrumentalisiert.Solange man "Beweise" lancieren konnte das die bösen Seperatisten (alleine schon das Wort) mit Hilfe Russlands das Flugzeug abgeschossen hat war uns an einer "Schnellsmöglichen Aufklärung" doch soviel Gelegen - die ganzen tollen Beweise und wie wurden wir nicht alle ein paar Tage von unseren Medien aktuell gehalten - und dann plötzlich als die stichhaltigen Beweise Russlands kamen plötzlich nurnoch kollektives Totschweigen in den Medien, als hätte es dieses Thema niemals gegeben. Die USA, die ja aktuell Putin als einer der 3 größten Gefahren ausgemacht haben, haben aber auch irgendwie nichts konstruktives seitdem beigesteuert.



P.S. Absicherung des Waffenstillstands in der Ukraine: Bundeswehr will Kampftruppen schicken - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2014)

Die Bild vermutet doch nur wieder. Sieht man am letzten Satz wo der Einsatz ja erst vom Bundestag genehmigt werden muss.
Und natürlich genehmigt der Bundestag keinen Bundeswehreinsatz. 

Und was soll dieses Gerede davon wer auf welcher Seite ist?
Das ist doch Unsinn. Keiner ist auf der richtigen Seite weils keine richtige Seite gibt.
Jede Gruppe verfolgt ihre eigenen Interessen, egal ob die in Moskau, Washington, Brüssel oder sonstwo hocken.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bild vermutet doch nur wieder. Sieht man am letzten Satz wo der Einsatz ja erst vom Bundestag genehmigt werden muss.
> Und natürlich genehmigt der Bundestag keinen Bundeswehreinsatz.


 
Gibt genug andere Quellen z.B. Drohen und Soldaten für die Ukraine: Deutschland erwägt Bundeswehreinsatz - n-tv.de
Warum sollte der Bundestag diesen Einsatz nicht genehmigen ? Bei offiziell 14 Einsätzen an denen wir uns beteiligen (und wohl weitausmehr nochmal durch Logistik, Waffenlieferungen oder Teile unserer Spezialkräfte)
Aktuelle Einsätze der Bundeswehr
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie genau man euch begreiflich machen soll, das unser ganzes Wirken in der Ukraine eine komplette Katastrophe ist. Als Beispiel sei dabei ein Schreiben genannt das von Veteranen der US-Nachrichtendienste als offener Brief an Angela Merkel geschickt wurde. Offener Brief an Angela Merkel | Telepolis 
Einer der Unterzeichner ist z.B. Ray McGovern (CIA Offizier unter 7 Präsidenten, für die morgendlichen Berichterstattungen Zuständig usw.) ein anderer ein Whistleblower 

Die Liste der Unterzeichner: 
William Binney, former Technical Director, World Geopolitical & Military Analysis, NSA; co-founder, SIGINT Automation Research Center (ret.)
David MacMichael, National Intelligence Council (ret.)
Ray McGovern, former US Army infantry/intelligence officer & CIA analyst (ret.)
Elizabeth Murray, Deputy National Intelligence Officer for Middle East (ret.)
Todd E. Pierce, MAJ, US Army Judge Advocate (Ret.)
Coleen Rowley, Division Counsel & Special Agent, FBI (ret.)
Ann Wright, Col., US Army (ret.); Foreign Service Officer (resigned)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ4J3rasHf8 Ray McGovern über den offenen Brief und seine Sicht der Dinge


Nochmal, der ganze Konflikt ist schon so verfahren. Dann soll jetzt da auch noch Bundeswehr in der Ukraine rumrennen ? Vom ganzen Geschichtsteil abgesehen (alleine das würde ja schon zuweit gehen um überhaupt über Truppen in der Ukraine nachzudenken) versteht ihr denn echt nicht welches Katastrophenpotential darin liegt das wir jetzt Krieg in Europa "spielen" und uns einen Konflikt mit Russland einbilden ? Wann ist denn knapp genug vor der Katastrophe das wir ehrlich sagen "wir müssen alle mal einen Gang zurückschalten wenn wir nicht wollen das uns hier ******** um die Ohren fliegt die für keinen von uns kalkulierbar ist ?"



Edit: Diskussion die Anlässlich des 100. Jahrestages des 1. Weltkriegs im Bundestag stattfand. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWKkn8DWeNY         Willy Wimmer, Gregor Gysi usw.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Gibt genug andere Quellen z.B. Drohen und Soldaten für die Ukraine: Deutschland erwägt Bundeswehreinsatz - n-tv.de


 
Und worauf beziehen die sich alle?
Flinten Uschi hat doch nichts zu entscheiden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Krim war als eigenständiger Staat nicht überlebensfähig. Die Rückkehr in die Ukraine und zu bisherigen Umständen stand nicht zur Wahl. Die Abspaltung ist nicht demokratisch legitimiert.



Wer entscheidet, ob ein Staat eigentständig überlebensfähig ist? Du? Die Medien? Ich denke diese Frage solten wir doch lieben dem Volk, oder dem demokratischen gewählten Parlament überlassen.

Nur mal so nebenbei, bei der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der USA, gab es da die Möglichkeit zum Empire und zu den bisherigen Umständen zurückzukehren? Hm, die Abspaltung war dann vermutlich auch nicht "demokratisch legitimiert" oder wie?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> OT und falsch. Die Umsetzung wurde vom schottischen Parlament (in Koordination mit der britischen Regierung) in Auftrag gegeben.



Und hier hat sich das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim für Unabhängig erklärt. Dass das schottische Parlament die britische Regierung konsulitert hat ist ja ganz lobenswert, aber nicht notwendig. Oder meinst du, um auf meinen Punkt 1 zurückzukommen, dass die Amerikaner die Briten 1774 vorher um Erlaubnis gebeten haben?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "Umfeld" meine ich das Umfeld der Wählenden. Die Wahl auf der Krim fand in Gegenwart von schwer bewaffneten Kriminellen (= es waren keine Polizisten, keine Militärs, aber sie fuhren mit schweren Waffen durch die Gegend und standen mit der AK neben dem Wahlbüro) mit eindeutiger Zuordnung zu einer Seite statt. Bei den in der Ukraine üblichen bedingt-anonymen Wahlen mit durchsichtigen Urnen und offenen Wahlzetteln kommt dies einer "Wahl" mit Pistole am Kopf gleich.



Nach offizieler Lesart, um die Wahl abzusichern. Gut wir können gerne darüber diskutieren, ob der Beitritt zur russischen Förderation demokratisch war oder nicht, das ändert aber nichts an der rechtmäßig erfolgten Unabhängigkeitserklärung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre nach meiner Formulierung (und Meinung) eine moralisch akzeptable Form, die Interessenslage zu klären.
> Mir wäre aber nicht bekannt, dass Putin die Annektion nachträglich in einen Kauf umwandeln möchte. Bislang hat er afaik noch nicht einmal das mobile ukrainische Gerät (Polizei, Feuerwehr, Militär, etc.), dass auf der Krim angeeignet wurde, zurückgegeben oder auch nur den krimischen (?krimarischen? ?krimitischen? ?krimschen?) Teil der ukrainischen Staatsschulden übernommen. Es wurde Land und Infrastruktur in erheblichem Wert genommen und weder dem ukrainischen Staat, noch den ukrainischen Bürgern, die nicht unter der neuen Herrschaft leben wollen, der Verlust ersetzt.



Die Frage wäre natürlich inwieweit Russland dafür überhaupt aufkommen muss. Gibt es da Präzedenzfälle? Hätte Schottland bei einer positiven Unabhängigkeitserkärung denn an GB irgendwelche Entschädigungen leisten müssen? Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und ich finde dazu auch nichts. Auf jeden Fall wäre das ein Punkt über den man reden kann. Dafür müsste aber auch der Westen (einschließlich Ukraine) den Status Quo hinnehmen. So wie ich das sehe, ist damit wohl eher nicht zu rechnen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke der Zustimmung. Damit dürfte sich die Frage, warum sie existiert, ja wohl geklärt haben:
> Weil ein Verteidigungsbündnis seinen Daseinsgrund aus der Einigkeit seiner Mitglieder zieht, nicht aus der Existent eines bestimmten Feindes.



Und wogegen soll man sich denn bitte "verteidigen" ?

Zitat Wiki:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bald nach dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs traten die Gegensätze zwischen den ehemaligen Teilnehmermächten der Anti-Hitler-Koalition – der UdSSR auf der einen und den westlichen Siegermächten Vereinigtes Königreich, Frankreich und USA auf der anderen Seite – klar zu Tage. Bereits mit dem Brüsseler Vertrag vom 17. März 1948 schlossen sich die westeuropäischen Länder Frankreich, das Vereinigte Königreich, die Niederlande, Belgien und Luxemburg zu einem Bündnis für wirtschaftliche, soziale und kulturelle Zusammenarbeit sowie zur kollektiven Selbstverteidigung zusammen. Dieses Bündnis war ursprünglich noch als Versicherung gegen eine eventuelle erneute deutsche Aggression vorgesehen. Mit der Berlin-Blockade und dem Februarumsturz in der Tschechoslowakei 1948 rückte eine mögliche kommunistische Bedrohung durch den von der Sowjetunion angeführten Ostblock ins Blickfeld.



Ergo, war es zum Anfang so gegründet, wie du es gesagt hast, aber es wich dann neuen Anforderung, nämlich der Verteidigung gegen die SU. Mit dem Zusammenbruch der SU, fiel ja auch der Feind weg, gegen wen also verteidigen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um das OT nicht zu weit auszudehnen:
> NATO
> Russland wurde sogar als NATO-Mitglied vorgeschlagen, aber Putin hatte andere Pläne...



Putins Ex-Berater Andrei Illarionow: Putin wollte NATO-Beitritt Russlands | eurasiablog

Jede Seite behaupet hier ihre Version. Ich würde mal sagen unentschieden oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Behauptung sehe ich weder in Wahlergebnissen noch repräsentativen Umfragen noch der aktuellen politischen Lage bestätigt.



Präsidentschaftswahl in der Ukraine 2010

Datei:

Ich denke mal, dass sich das nicht maßgeblich geändert hatte. Ich habe mal gelesen (kann es leider nicht mehr finden) dass der Westen "pro-westlich", der Osten "pro-russisch" ist. Sieht man auch recht deutlich bei den Wahlen (die laut OSZE internationalen Standards entsprachen).

Woher nehmen sich also die Maidanterroristen das Recht für das ganze Land zu sprechen? Janukowtisch hatte dieses Recht, er war demokratisch gewählt, die Maidanterroristen nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht daran erinnern, dass zwischen der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim und der Ankündigung der selbst erklärten Staats-Regierung, sich an Russland anzuschließen, überhaupt ein Konsens der seriöseren Medien über die Rechtslage der Unabhängigkeit erreicht worden wäre, egal ob positiv -oder wie von dir behauptet- negativ. Danach ging es jedenfalls quasi nur noch um die Beitrittspläne und die Aktionen vor Ort.
> Imho zumindest auf Seiten der Nachrichten auch zu Recht, denn die sollen über Abläufe berichten. Das Urteilen über rechtmäßigkeit von Abläufen ist Sachen der Politik und, wo etabliert, Justiz. Die Nachrichten können dann wieder über deren Ergebnisse berichten, aber selbst zu verurteilen ist Sache von BILD und Kolumnisten. Und natürlich Youtublern.



Das ist also Sache der Politik oder Wahlweise der Justiz. Hmm da die Terroristen vom Maidan in Kiew die Macht übernommen haben, wie wird wohl deren Urteil zur Rechtmäßigkeit sein? Da könntest du auch 1934 den Volksgerichtshof befragen, wie er die Reichstagswahlen im November 1933 bewertet.

Eine solches Urteil wäre das Papier nicht wer, auf dem es stehen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim uralten Thema wären:
> Du siehst die Absetzung des Präsidenten der Ukraine durch einen Abstimmung des dafür zuständigen Parlamentes als einen Putsch, d.h. -Zitat Wiki- _überraschende, meist gewaltsame Aktion eines Teils der Staatsorgane (oder einer Gruppe davon; oft handelt es sich z. B. um das Militär oder einen Teil davon) mit dem Ziel, die Regierung zu stürzen und die Macht im Staat zu übernehmen_.



75% aller Stimmen sind 75% aller Stimmen. Es gab keine Mehrheit von 75% aller Stimme bei der Absetzung, ergo kann man nicht von einer wirksamen Absetzung sprechen. Da gibt es keine Meinungen, sondern die Wahrheit und den Willen diese einzusehen oder aber nicht.

Dieser Artikel ist auch interessant: Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Fazit: Betrachtet man den Präsidentschaftswechsel in der Ukraine "rein juristisch", hat Putin recht. Eine andere Frage ist, inwieweit diese Sicht in revolutionären Zeiten politisch maßgeblich ist - und es ist eine noch andere, ob Putin einen glaubwürdigen Anwalt des Rechtsstaats abgibt.

Entweder man hält sich an die Prinzipen des Rechtsstaates, dann war die Absetzung rein juristisch falsch, oder wir verlassen den Rechtsstaat. Wenn du meinst Gesetze und die ukrainische Verfassung sollen bei der Absetzung Janukowitschs keine Rolle spielen, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Aber dann steh auch dazu, das du nichts auf die Verfassung der Ukraine gibts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich sehe es als eine militär- und gewaltfreie Aktion desjenigen gesamten Staatsorganes, dass die Macht ohnehin per Definition schon hat und dass die Regierung nicht stürzen muss, weil umgekehrt die Regierung überhaupt erst vom Parlament legitimiert werden muss. (Was mit der Übergangsregierung auch geschah).



Siehe Post davor. Es ist egal was du oder ich sehen, denken oder meinen. Janukowtisch wurde nicht rechtmäßig abgesetzt. Das ist die Wahrheit. Entweder man ist willens dies zu akzeptieren oder aber nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnliche Ansichten werden von NATO, EU und weiten Teilen der restlichen Welt geteilt und daraus ergeben sich gewisse Konsequenzen und Handlungsweisen. Diese Handlungen als "heuchlerisch" zu bezeichnen, weil man eine Grundeinschätzung nicht teilt und den Akteuren unterstellt, die diese nur vorzutäuschen, ist imho einfach nur arrogante Provokation. Deine Meinung ist keine ultimative Wahrheit, die automatisch jeder verinnerlicht hat.


 
NATO, EU und weite Teile der restlichen Welt sind jetzt also die maßgeblichen Organe für Vorgänge in fremden Ländern? Ich dachte nach der Argumenation ist dafür die Justiz und die Politik des Landes verantwortlich. Was denn nun?

Es ist übrigens nicht "heuchlerisch" wenn man nicht meine Meinung teil. Und meine Meinung ist auch nicht die "ultimative Wahrheit". Heuchlerisch ist, wenn man unterschiedliche Maßstäbe anlegt (hab ich ja auch nur mehr als einmal gesagt).

Was heißt das konkret? Wofür wurde Russland aus der G8 geworfen? 

Merkel wirft Russland Völkerrechtsbruch vor : Vorwurf mit Angebot zum Dialog | tagesschau.de

Laut Merkel wegen "Bruch des Völkerrechts". Gut unterstellen wir kurz Frau Merkel hat recht. Warum sind denn z.b. die USA (Irakkrieg) und GB (Irakkrieg) noch Mitglieder der G8?

Das ist für mich Heuchlei. Entweder niemand darf das Völkerrecht brechen (das wäre erstrebenswert) oder aber man legt an Russland keine anderen Maßstäbe an, als an die anderen Ländern, allen voran die USA.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Wahl meinst du bitte?
> Die letzte Wahl zum Regionalparlament war vor vier Jahren. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass dort mehrere Parteien mit dem Wahlversprechen angetreten wären, sich Russland anzuschließen. Die eine Partei, die schließlich den Präsidenten der "autonomen Republik Krim" stellte, erzielte bei dieser letzten regulären Wahl ganze 4%.
> Die nächste Abstimmung danach war das Anschluss-Referendum. Dies fand erst nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung statt und keine der beiden Wahlmöglichkeiten sah eine Rückkehr zum alten Status vor.


 
Siehe vorhin meine Erkärung zur Unabhängigkeit der USA. Hatten die Einwohner eine Wahlmöglichkeit zur Rückkehr zum alten Status? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Rest sage ich mal nichts, die Offtopic-Behauptungen, Wahlen in den USA, Schottlands und Deutschland würden von einer einzelnen Interessensgruppe abgehalten und fänden unter öffentlichem Militäreinsatz statt, bedarf imho keinerlei Kommentar, ebensowenig wie die Sichtweise, dass *Ergebnismanipulationen normal wären und manipulierte Wahlen eine demokratische Legitimtät begründen könnten.*


 
Präidentschaftswahl 2000 in den USA? Wie demokratisch ist es eigentlich wenn der Kanidat der 500.000 Stimmen *weniger* erhält, Präsident wird?


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich die Schilderungen von Mark Bartelmai anzuhören, da dreht es einem nurnoch den Magen um. Er ist ein unabhängiger Journalist der wirklich vor Ort ist (im Gegensatz zu den Berichterstattern die hier die Informationen bedienen) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-OtZDFXQs&feature=share


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich fasse seine Aussagen mal zusammen:



> Die ukrainische Armee markiert Schulen als Ziel und beschießt diese. Die ukrainische Armee schiesst gezielt Schulbusse zusammen. In diesem Krieg sterben Kinder, Frauen, Zivilisten in Krankenhäusern, Schulen und zivilen Wohnvierteln durch die ukrainische Armee. Die ukrainische Armee tötet gezielt Zivilisten, um die Bevölkerung zu demoralisieren.


 Beweise dafür hat er keine. Dass die ukrainische Armee allgemein schlecht ausgerüstet ist und sich bei der Zielsuche teilweise mit 0815-GPS behelfen muss, um Ziele anzupeilen, ist ihm scheinbar nicht bekannt.



> In der Ukrainsiche Armee gibt es "Faschisten".



Rechtsradikale gibt es in jeder Armee, auch z.B. in der Bundeswehr. Und was sind die prorussischen Separatisten anderes als "Faschisten", die mit einem übertriebenen Nationalstolz für ihr "Neurussland" über Leichen gehen?



> 30000 ukrainische Soldaten wurden umgebracht von Prorussen.



Beweise oder eine brauchbare Quelle für diese Zahlen? Wieder Fehlanzeige. Aber sollten die Zahlen stimmen, dann zeigt das nur, dass den Separatisten ihr Neurussland offenbar mehr wert ist als das Leben von 30.000 Ukrainern.



> 5000 tote Zivilisten?



Auch hier keine Quelle genannt, sondern einfach behauptet.



> Massengrab in Luhansk: Tausend tote Männern, Frauen und Kinder sind angeblich von ihm in einem Massengrab besichtigt worden. Alle wurden gefoltert und hingerichtet von der ukrainsischen  Armee.



Beweise dafür kann er leider nicht vorlegen. 



> Er sagt, dass die Separatisten MH17 nicht abgeschossen haben



Um diese Behauptung zu untermauern, behauptete er, dass Kiew nur Lügen erzählen würde und nennt dafür ganze 2 (!) Beispiele: Einmal die offensichtliche Falschmeldung, dass Atomwaffen in Luhansk eingeschlagen sind und einmal den russischen Militärkonvoi, den zwar einige Journalisten über die Grenze in die Ukraine haben fahren sehen, der aber angeblich nicht existiert.
Wir wissen alle, dass Kiew bei der Berichterstattung gerne übertreibt. Die Meldung mit dem Atomwaffenangriff auf Luhansk war peinlich und lächerlich und wurde sogar von Kiew selber kritisiert. 
Und was den russischen Militärkonvoi angeht: Dort hat Kiew angeblich gelogen, weil er sich persönlich der Gegend aufgehalten hatte, den Militärkonvoi aber nicht sah.

Dass die beiden Beispiele nicht ausreichen, um plausibel zu machen, dass Kiew nur lügt, dürfte klar sein. Interessant auch, dass er die russische Berichterstattung nicht der Lüge bezichtigt, obwohl die Kiew in puncto Übertreibung und Einseitigkeit in nichts nachstehen dürfte.



> Die Absturzstelle von MH17 ist kein Ermittler ist vor Ort. Warum? Kiew will keine Ermittler dort haben, weil die dann Beweismaterial finden würden, um Kiew zu belasten. Sprich Kiew hat MH17 abgeschossen.



Beweise dafür? Leider wieder keine. Verflickst aber auch! 



> Der Krieg dort unten interessiert in Deutschland keine Sau!



Nein, überhaupt nicht, deswegen haben deutsche Medien auch in einem Zeitraum von Monaten täglich darüber berichtet und deswegen haben wir und die gesamte westliche Welt Russlands eskalierende Politik mit Sanktionen geahndet, die uns selber wehtun. 



> Russland liefert keine Waffen. Das muss Russland nicht, denn Kiew lässt seine Waffen überall liegen?



Aha. Dann wäre auch das geklärt. Klingt plausibel.  



> Dann das alte Märchen von dem gekreuzigtem Kind. Außerdem werden Frauen von der ukrainischen Armee vergewaltigt, ihre Kinder vor ihren Augen ermordet und dann werden sie vor den Panzer gebunden und über öffentliche Plätze geschleift.



Beweise dafür natürlich wieder Fehlanzeige, weil es eben auch nicht mehr als prorussische Angstpropaganda ist. Fehlte übrigens nur noch die Behauptung, dass die ukrainische Armee kleine Kinder frisst. o0



> Der SBU (ukrainischer Geheimdienst) versucht ihn zu töten.



Ach du meine Shice, auch das noch!



> Würde es zu einem Krtieg gegen Russland kommen würden wir (EU, USA, Kanada, Norwegen, Australien) ihn haushoch verlieren.



Ja ne, is klar. Und Russland würde ihn gewinnen?!



> Kiew und wir (der Westen) haben das alles zu verantworten und wenn ihr ihm nicht glauben, können wir gerne mal mit ihm mitkommen und dann zeigt er uns das.



Ach ja, und Russland und die prorussischen Separatisten haben in diesem Krieg wohl nichts zu verantworten? 

Ich habe Respekt vor diesem Mann. Es gehört einiges dazu, in ein Krisengebiet zu fahren und vor Ort Informationen zu sammeln. Leider hat er, obwohl er Fotograf ist, keinerlei Beweisfotos vorzulegen, die seine Behauptungen stützen. Auch an Beweisen anderer Art lässt er es mangeln. Oder wo sollen seine Beweise zu finden sein? Hat er sie irgendwo hochgeladen? 

Offensichtlich ist er vom Krieg traumatisiert, hat viel mit Prorussen rumgehangen, ihre Schauergeschichten gehört und viel Elend gesehen, den der Krieg leider mit sich bringt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Ich habe Respekt vor diesem Mann.* Es gehört einiges dazu, in ein Krisengebiet zu fahren und vor Ort Informationen zu sammeln. Leider hat er, obwohl er Fotograf ist, keinerlei Beweisfotos vorzulegen, die seine Behauptungen stützen. Auch an Beweisen anderer Art lässt er es mangeln. Oder wo sollen seine Beweise zu finden sein? Hat er sie irgendwo hochgeladen?
> 
> Offensichtlich ist er vom Krieg traumatisiert, *hat viel mit Prorussen rumgehangen*, ihre Schauergeschichten gehört und viel Elend gesehen, den der Krieg leider mit sich bringt.




 Du hast Respekt - echt? ....und schreibst einen ganzen langen Beitrag, um jede seiner Aussage als unglaubwürdig darstellen zu wollen???
Du willst Beweisfotos von ihm - glaubst aber beweislos alles, was dir unsere Medien erzählen???
Du verharmlost Lügen der Kiewer Putschregierung als "Übertreibung" - setzt dich jedoch nicht damit auseinander!
"Er hat zu viel mit Prorussen rumgehangen" ??? Echt? Oh man, muss dieser Journalist Mark Bartelmai böse sein, wenn er mit solchen Subjekten abhängt....Merkst du noch was?
Warum nur sitzt er nicht in dem Hotel, wie die anderen Journalisten und lässt sich seine Berichterstattung von der Kiewer Regierung auf einem Silbertablet servieren? 
Haben die anderen Journalisten etwa zu lange mit den Faschisten abgehangen, dass sie alle "Schauergeschichten" von denen glauben???
Kommt daher die grottenhafte Berichterstattung, in der man Nazis mit Nazi-Symbolen in unseren Medien mit Freiheitskämpfern verwechselt??? 
Schade, dasss du nicht mitbekommen hast, dass er auf einer Friedensdemo gesprochen hat und es keine Pressekonferenz war, in der man dann Beweisfoto präsentiert.
Was erhoffst du, auf "Beweisfotos" zu sehen? Waffenlieferungen der Russen, die nicht stattfinden? Bilder von Graueltaten, zerstückelte Leichen, die bei uns aus Jugendschutzgründen nicht gezeigt werden dürfen???? Ihre Buk, die sie nach Kiew zurückgebracht haben? Experten, die das Wrack von MH17 untersuchen sollen und die von Kiew nicht hingelassen werden? 
Du findest ganz sicher von ihm gemachte Fotos aus dem Kriegsgebiet im Internet! Du könntest ihn auch kontaktieren, wenn es dich interessieren würde....
Interessiert dich die Wahrheit?





> Beweise dafür hat er keine. Dass die ukrainische Armee allgemein  schlecht ausgerüstet ist und sich bei der Zielsuche teilweise mit  0815-GPS behelfen muss, um Ziele anzupeilen, ist ihm scheinbar nicht  bekannt.


Deutschland, andere Länder in Europa und die USA haben keine millitärische Ausrüstung in die Ukraine geliefert???
Von wem stammt eigentlich dein Wissen über die "Behelfszielsuche" und wie alt ist diese Information? Quelle?




> Rechtsradikale gibt es in jeder Armee, auch z.B. in der Bundeswehr. Und  was sind die prorussischen Separatisten anderes als "Faschisten", die  mit einem übertriebenen Nationalstolz für ihr "Neurussland" über Leichen  gehen?


Ich bin mir sicher, dass es in Deutschland keine Batallione gibt, die nur aus Rechtsradikalen/Nazis bestehen und über die unser Land keine Kontrolle hat!
Und "Faschisten"  ist die falsche Definition - setzt mal *Antifaschisten* dafür in deinen Text ein, dann passt es wieder! 



> Beweise oder eine brauchbare Quelle für diese Zahlen? Wieder  Fehlanzeige. Aber sollten die Zahlen stimmen, dann zeigt das nur, dass  den Separatisten ihr Neurussland offenbar mehr wert ist als das Leben  von 30.000 Ukrainern.


Interesant, du erkennst damit also Neurussland an... 
Entweder wir sprechen davon, dass die ukrainische Armee die* ukrainische* Zivilbevölkerung im Donbass massakrieren will oder das Gleiche, nur mit dem Zusatz, dass sie völkerrechtswidrig einen anderen Staat überfällt!
Es ist Selbstverteidigung, was die Seperatisten machen! Sie werden angegriffen und verteidigen sich nur!
Was aber sagen die 30 000  Kriegsopfer über die Kiewer Regierung und Poroschenko aus? 



> Der SBU (ukrainischer Geheimdienst) versucht ihn zu töten.


Der SBU nimmt an der Terroroperation teil. 
Durch ukrainischer Seite sind schon zu viele Journalisten ums Leben gekommen! 
Ich denke nicht, dass man sich darüber lustig machen sollte!!!


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es in Deutschland keine Batallione gibt, die nur aus Rechtsradikalen/Nazis bestehen und über die unser Land keine Kontrolle hat!
> Und "Faschisten"  ist die falsche Definition - setzt mal *Antifaschisten* dafür in deinen Text ein, dann passt es wieder!


 
Man könnte "Nationalist" einsetzen und würde wahrscheinlich ganz gut damit liegen.
Da die Separatisten auch eine soziale Ader haben könnte man dann daraus "Nationalsozialist" machen und was das bedeutet wissen wir alle.
Solche Typen wollen wir in Europa nicht mehr haben.

Wenn die Separatisten sich also Russland anschließen wollen dann können sie das. Ein paar Busse die nach Russland fahren kann man sicher organisieren.
Alle Separatisten rein und schon sind sie in Russland. Russland ist groß. Die finden dort einen Platz zum Leben. Putin freut sich sicher schon auf sie.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. Oktober 2014)

"Der *Nationalsozialismus* ist eine radikal antisemitische, rassistische, antikommunistische und antidemokratische Weltanschauung."
*Nationalsozialismus*

Der Begriff *Vertreibung* ist ein Oberbegriff für staatliche Maßnahmen gegenüber einer ethnischen, religiösen, sozialen oder politischen Gruppe, die diese zum Verlassen der Herkunftsregion zwingen.
*Vertreibung

    
*


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Wieso Vertreibung?
Die Separatisten wollen doch nach Russland.
Sollen sie sich also in den Bus setzen und dann sind sie schnell in Russland.
Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist? 
Schließlich kamen sie ja auch mal aus Russland und lebten dann irgendwann in der Ukraine als alles noch die Sowjetunion war.

Oder willst du den in Deutschland lebenden Türken auch einen eigenen Staat geben nur weil hier seit 60 Jahren rund 4 Millionen von ihnen hier leben?
Oder akzeptierst du es wenn die hier lebenden Türken mit Waffengewalt einen eigenen Staat ausrufen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein, aber ich würde es genauso wenig akzeptieren, wenn irgendwelche Deutsche versuchen mit Gewalt die gewählte Regierung abzusetzen.

Das ist nämlich auch nicht demokratisch.


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. Oktober 2014)

Komisch, dass bei dir die Maidaner den demokratisch gewählten Presidenten Janukowisch stürzen dürften und du sie nicht auch in Busse in Richtung EU gesetzt hast. 
In der EU kann man auch ganz gut leben.

Warum will/wollte der Westen die Ukraine unbedingt demokratisieren und Russland, das für Deutschland ein Freund und wichtiger Wirtschaftspartner war, zum Feind machen?


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder willst du den in Deutschland lebenden Türken auch einen eigenen Staat geben nur weil hier seit 60 Jahren rund 4 Millionen von ihnen hier leben?
> Oder akzeptierst du es wenn die hier lebenden Türken mit Waffengewalt einen eigenen Staat ausrufen?



Sorry aber dein Vergleich ist doch sowas von fernab der Realität das alles zu spät ist, die Ukrainer die jetzt Seperatisten genannt werden sind trotzdem Ukrainer und verstehen sich auch als solche. Aber ne kein Problem, nehmen wir ihnen halt einfach die Heimat weg - Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was ? Ich würds Menschen mit so einer Arroganten Haltung wie deiner fast schon gönnen die selben Entwicklungen durchzumachen, also das ein Staat "von außen" kommt und deine Lebensgeschichte einmal hoch und runter verändert, du 0 mitsprache recht hast und dich dann sonstwohin schicken. Kannst dich aber damit trösten das du dann sowas noch erleben darfst und nicht IM KRIEG (großgeschrieben, weil wir von Krieg reden der dort stattfindet und nur dumme Menschen nicht überblicken können was Krieg bedeutet und vor allem was für eine Traumatische Erfahrung das ist wenn man das Glück hat ihn zu überleben) gefallen bist. 
Ihr habt doch echt den Knall nichtmehr gehört (sorry da ausfällig zu werden) aber wie ihr daher redet bei Krieg, als wärs n scheiss Spiel.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich würde es genauso wenig akzeptieren, wenn irgendwelche Deutsche versuchen mit Gewalt die gewählte Regierung abzusetzen.
> 
> Das ist nämlich auch nicht demokratisch.



Naja, wenn der demokratisch gewählte Präsident durch ein nicht Verfassungskonformes Abstimmungsergebnis abgesetzt wird nennt man das einen Putsch. Die Übergangsregierung war also eine Putsch-Regierung und dann stellt sich halt die Frage wie legitim die neue "gewählte" Regierung ist.
Dazu kommt noch das in der Putsch-Regierung wichtige Innenpolitische Posten mit Nazis besetzt wurden und irgendwann stellt sich halt die Frage ob sich das Volk so etwas gefallen lassen muss.

Ich bezweifle das du solche Vorgänge in Deutschland unterstützen würdest oder ist so etwas für dich ganz demokratisch?


Außerdem wieso sind es auf dem Maidan "friedliche Demonstranten" die "friedlich" ein Regierungsgebäude besetzen und Janukowitsch wurde vom Westen kritisiert dafür das er diese räumen lassen wollte und in der Ost-Ukraine werden die selben Leute zu Terroristen erklärt. Das alles hat doch nichts mehr mit Demokratie zu tun, selbst unsere heiligen Demokraten haben den Sinn für Demokratie schon lange verloren (siehe Merkel: 80% der Deutschen sind gegen Genfood und die Demokratin enthält ihre Stimme bei der Abstimmung in der EU).


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich würde es genauso wenig akzeptieren, wenn irgendwelche Deutsche versuchen mit Gewalt die gewählte Regierung abzusetzen.
> 
> Das ist nämlich auch nicht demokratisch.


 
Die deutschen sind doch viel zu faul dafür. 
Die lachen sich in Kabarett Shows krumm wie sie über den Tisch gezogen werden wählen aber immer das gleiche. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass bei dir die Maidaner den demokratisch gewählten Presidenten Janukowisch stürzen dürften und du sie nicht auch in Busse in Richtung EU gesetzt hast.
> In der EU kann man auch ganz gut leben.
> 
> Warum will/wollte der Westen die Ukraine unbedingt demokratisieren und Russland, das für Deutschland ein Freund und wichtiger Wirtschaftspartner war, zum Feind machen?



Das mit dem Absetzen des Präsidenten hatten wir schon genug durchgekaut.
Wenn das Parlament und die eigene Partei das Misstrauen ausspricht darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man abgesägt wird.

Und wer will denn die Ukraine demokratisieren?
Das ist sie doch schon.
Nur gibt es noch einen Unterschied zwischen einer Demokratie und einem Rechtsstaat.
Hier gibt es in der Ukraine viel dringenden Nachholbedarf. 
Und Russland bleibt auch weiterhin Wirtschaftspartner der EU bzw. Deutschlands.
Die Wirtschaftslobbyisten interessieren sich doch nicht für die Ukraine oder gar die Menschen die dort leben. 
Die wollen Geld verdienen und das tun sie und das weiß auch Putin denn der will auch Geld verdienen.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Sorry aber dein Vergleich ist doch sowas von fernab der Realität das alles zu spät ist, die Ukrainer die jetzt Seperatisten genannt werden sind trotzdem Ukrainer und verstehen sich auch als solche. Aber ne kein Problem, nehmen wir ihnen halt einfach die Heimat weg - Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was ? Ich würds Menschen mit so einer Arroganten Haltung wie deiner fast schon gönnen die selben Entwicklungen durchzumachen, also das ein Staat "von außen" kommt und deine Lebensgeschichte einmal hoch und runter verändert, du 0 mitsprache recht hast und dich dann sonstwohin schicken. Kannst dich aber damit trösten das du dann sowas noch erleben darfst und nicht IM KRIEG (großgeschrieben, weil wir von Krieg reden der dort stattfindet und nur dumme Menschen nicht überblicken können was Krieg bedeutet und vor allem was für eine Traumatische Erfahrung das ist wenn man das Glück hat ihn zu überleben) gefallen bist.
> Ihr habt doch echt den Knall nichtmehr gehört (sorry da ausfällig zu werden) aber wie ihr daher redet bei Krieg, als wärs n scheiss Spiel.



Wenn das Ukrainer sind wie du sagst wieso bekämpfen sie die anderen Ukrainer dann mit Waffengewalt?
Wieso gehen sie nicht zur Wahl und wählen ihre Partei?
Denk daran dass der neue ukrainische Präsident der gleichen Partei angehört wie der alte.
Wenn ich nicht mit der Arbeit meiner Regierung einverstanden bin -- und ich habe die nicht gewählt -- dann greife ich doch nicht zu den Waffen sondern versuche politisch was zu ändern indem ich eine andere Partei wähle.
Viele habe hier in letzter Zeit die AfD gewählt. Aber wer glaubt denn ernsthaft dass die Typen eine brauchbare Politik machen?

Wie gesagt. Aus meiner Sicht muss es keinen Krieg in der Ukraine geben.
Sowas lässt sich immer politisch lösen aber derzeit ist ja keine Seite Bereit auf die andere Seite zuzugehen und mal einen Kompromiss vorzuschlagen.
Und solange das der Fall ist wird eben gekämpft und die leidtragenden sind immer die, die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das Ukrainer sind wie du sagst wieso bekämpfen sie die anderen Ukrainer dann mit Waffengewalt?


 
Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das, das Ukrainische Militär direkt nach dem Putsch richtung Osten ausgerückt ist und Bürgerkrieg gegen die anderen Ukrainer geführt hat die sich zu Russland gehörig gefühlt haben und damit die Diplomatischen Mittel recht schnell beiseite gelegt wurden ? Die neue Regierung der Ukraine fand ja eben das Militärische Vorgehen sinnvoll, also schieb nicht den Ukrainern die jetzt Seperatisten genannt werden, die Schuldfrage zu.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe da andere Sachen mitbekommen.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du willst Beweisfotos von ihm - glaubst aber beweislos alles, was dir unsere Medien erzählen???



Beweisfotos waeren in der Tat fein. Und zwar von irgendetwas. Von. Dem. Mumpitz. Der. Behauptet. Wird. Von Kreuzigungen ueber Vergewaltigungen hin zu Massengraebern ist ja so ziemlich alles im Angebot. Und von nichts davon gibt es auch nur ein einziges nachpruefbares, regional zuordenbares Bild?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum nur sitzt er nicht in dem Hotel, wie die anderen Journalisten und lässt sich seine Berichterstattung von der Kiewer Regierung auf einem Silbertablet servieren?



Dafuer haette ich gerne einen nachpruefbaren Beleg. Ansonsten muesste ich es, wohl oder uebel, als billige Polemik abtun. Aber da Du selbst gern, oft und sehr penetrant auf Belegen beharrst, hast Du sicher einen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schade, dasss du nicht mitbekommen hast, dass er auf einer Friedensdemo gesprochen hat und es keine Pressekonferenz war, in der man dann Beweisfoto präsentiert.



Dieser Quacksalber ist nach dem, was im Internet recherchierbar ist, scheinbar erst waehrend der Ukrainekrise als Erwachsener auf die Welt gekommen und tut seit dem nichts anderes, als Gruselgeschichten ueber die boesen Naziputschjuntafaschosoldaten auszuduensten und ein Interview nach dem anderen zu geben. Ein einziges Mal haette er dabei rein zufaellig auch Beweise auf den Tisch legen koennen, ja. So sieht es ein wenig danach aus, als sei er entweder ein Cyberwarrior von Radio Moskau oder ein Schaumschlaeger, der in der linken Spur gegen den Medienmainstream schwimmt, weil das gerade so hipp ist und ordentlich Klicks generiert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du, auf "Beweisfotos" zu sehen? Waffenlieferungen der Russen, die nicht stattfinden? Bilder von Graueltaten, zerstückelte Leichen, die bei uns aus Jugendschutzgründen nicht gezeigt werden dürfen???? Ihre Buk, die sie nach Kiew zurückgebracht haben? Experten, die das Wrack von MH17 untersuchen sollen und die von Kiew nicht hingelassen werden?



Ich erwarte auf Beweisfotos Beweise fuer seine Behauptungen zu sehen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ansonsten: s. o.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du findest ganz sicher von ihm gemachte Fotos aus dem Kriegsgebiet im Internet!



Noe.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Deutschland, andere Länder in Europa und die USA haben keine millitärische Ausrüstung in die Ukraine geliefert???



Doch. Nur haben sie dafuer keine abzeichenlosen Paketboten mit weiss gestrichenen und ebenfalls ab- und kennzeichenlosen LKWs vor den Karren gespannt, die Staatsgrenzen ueberschritten haben, obwohl ihnen das untersagt war.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Interesant, du erkennst damit also Neurussland an...



Es gibt kein "Neurussland". "Neurussland" ist das geopolitische Smegma alter Maenner, die den Verlust von was-auch-immer nicht zu verwinden moegen. Es ist auf keiner Landkarte mehr zu finden, nur in Geschichtsbuechern - und in denen koenntest Du lesen, dass es vor der Annektierung (sic!) durch Russland zum Osmanischen Reich gehoerte. Deiner verqueren "Logik" nach wuerde jeder russische Soldat in "Neurussland" automatisch den Buendnisfall bedeuten, weil der de facto-Nachfolger des Osmanischen Reiches das NATO-Mitglied Tuerkei ist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Entweder wir sprechen davon, dass die ukrainische Armee die* ukrainische* Zivilbevölkerung im Donbass massakrieren will oder das Gleiche, nur mit dem Zusatz, dass sie völkerrechtswidrig einen anderen Staat überfällt!



Das ist so dermassen bescheuert, dass mir einfach keine auch nur im Ansatz hoefliche und / oder sachliche Erwiderung darauf einfaellt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was aber sagen die 30 000 Kriegsopfer über die Kiewer Regierung und Poroschenko aus?



Immer gesetzt, dass die Zahl stimmt (was ich vehement anzweifle) und es sich nicht um einen Kollektivsuizid handelt, sagt sie vor allem etwas ueber die sogenannten Separatisten aus? Denn diese Berufshumanisten haetten ja diese 30.000 Tote zu verantworten. Ist es ab dieser Groessenordnung bereits legitim, von einem Genozid zu sprechen? Auf TELEPOLIS reichen dafuer ja bisweilen schon Graeber mit 9 Leichen unklarer Herkunft.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man sich darüber lustig machen sollte!!!



Dann lass es einfach sein.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen das, das Ukrainische Militär direkt nach dem Putsch richtung Osten ausgerückt ist und Bürgerkrieg gegen die anderen Ukrainer geführt hat die sich zu Russland gehörig gefühlt haben und damit die Diplomatischen Mittel recht schnell beiseite gelegt wurden ?



Ich habe mitbekommen, dass im April vermehrt Polizeistationen und Kasernen im Osten des Landes attackiert und ueberrannt wurden. Ich habe mitbekommen, dass im Mai aus dem Nichts ploetzlich Panzer rollten. Ich habe mitbekommen, dass eine bruechige Waffenruhe Ende Juni ergebnislos verstrich, anschliessend eine "Anti-Terror-Offensive" durch die Regierung ausgerufen wurde und gut eine Woche spaeter die Staedte mehrheitlich zurueckerobert waren. Ich habe mitbekommen, dass im August dann weisse LKWs ohne Erlaubnis direkt in die noch von den sogenannten Separatisten gehaltenen Gebiete gefahren sind und denen hernach ein fabelhaftes Comeback gelungen ist. Lag vermutlich an irgendwelchen Suessigkeiten. Mars macht ja bekanntlich mobil.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2014)

Schlumpi

Bei schwerwiegenden Anschuldigungen verlange ich von einem Journalisten und Fotografen schon Beweise oder Indizien und wenn diese nicht vorhanden sind, dann wenigstens Formulierungen im Konjunktiv und keine Tatsachenbehauptungen. Zumindest sind das Voraussetzungen, die seriöse Journalisten erfüllen sollten. 

Und meinen Respekt erweise ich ihm, weil er an das glaubt, was er erzählt. Seine Tränen lügen nicht. Auch die Separatisten glauben, dass sie für eine gerechte Sache kämpfen, Kiew das fleischgewordene Böse ist und die ukrainische Armee barbarische Faschisten sind. Problem ist, ich glaube das nicht und deswegen hätte ich gerne mehr als Behauptungen, die sich eins zu eins mit Meldungen aus dem russischen Staatsfernsehen decken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die deutschen sind doch viel zu faul dafür.
> Die lachen sich in Kabarett Shows krumm wie sie über den Tisch gezogen werden wählen aber immer das gleiche.


 
Ich muss die Politik von Frau Merkel nicht mögen (tue ich auch nicht). Trotzdem erkenne ich an, das sie in einer freien und demokratischen Wahl zur Kanzlerin gewählt wurde.

Sie jetzt gewaltsam zu stürzen, wäre undemokratisch.

Und genauso ist es in der Ukraine. Janukowtisch wurden in einer freien und demokratischen Wahl zum Präsidenten gewählt. Und sein Absetzung (da nicht verfassungsgemäß zustandgegekommen), ist illegitim und damit als Putsch zu betrachten.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist letztlich schnuppe, ob es eine Abwahl, ein Putsch oder ein Akt goettlicher Vorsehung war. Eine Legitimation fuer russische Machtspielchen nach dem bekannten Tschetschenien- & Georgien-Muster ist es in keinem Fall. Vor allem aus diesem erwaechst aber die internationale Dimension dieses in der Tat originaer innenpolitischen Problems.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal so, da wird schon die neue Hitlerjugend herangezogen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/marinasvetova/posts/663732403724629

Auf dem zweiten Bild steht übrigens _Schule_...


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Es bringt nix wenn man solche Bilder postet, da können SS Runen, Hakenkreuze noch und nöcher posten. Das sind dann alles freiliebende Ukrainer die wir da unterstützt haben. Ein hoch auf die "Deutungshoheit" zusammen mit Terrorismus - eine der Waffen die Menschlichen Verstand aussetzen lässt.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

Ui. Toll. Noch mehr Bilder vollkommen unbekannter Herkunft und Bedeutung. Ansonsten: wenn die "neue Hitlerjugend" aus drei Pimpfen besteht, ist uebermaessige Sorge wohl nicht vonnoeten.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja unbekannte Herkunft und Bedeutung und überhaupt, solange es nicht Reuters postet ist es nicht passiert...

Aso, weil vorhin gefragt wurde. Das passiert übrigens mit Ukrainern die sich politisch stark machen und Frieden mit Russland wollen. Der Herr der dort von allen gejagt und geschlagen wird, hat in einem offenen Brief zu Frieden mit Russland aufgerufen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kCgsnn1bj0

JePe, wenns nur 3 Pimpfe wären. Dort haben Hardcore Faschos eben dank unterstützung von uns (!!!) das sagen und können schalten und walten wie sie wollen, die lassen jetzt die Hitlerjugend und anderen Schwachsinn wiederaufleben weil das einfach einen Teil ihres Weltbildes ausmacht.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

sry doppelpost


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein Russisch ist ueber die Jahre ziemlich eingerostet, deshalb kann ich nicht beurteilen, was da vor, waehrend und nach den knapp drei gezeigten Minuten noch alles passiert (ist).

Ohne Frage aber sind das haessliche Szenen.

So wie diese hier: Klick!

Was sagt mir das? Das Deutschland sich 1992 in eine Naziputschjuntadiktatur verwandelt und niemand es bemerkt hat?

Ich neige dazu, die Rahmenbedingungen fuer durchaus vergleichbar zu halten - (Ost-)Deutschland damals ebenso wie die Ukraine heute sind aus einem bis dahin intakten System und auch Weltbild herausgeloest. Extreme und fraglos abzulehnende Gesinnungen, die in den nicht-so-wirklich-freien Gesellschaften vorher nicht zu Tage traten, brechen sich Bahn und ein damit ueberforderter und teilweise mit Selbstfindung beschaeftigter Staat scheitert an seiner Aufgabe, Recht und Ordnung wiederherzustellen.

Haette die Sowjetunion / Russland damals Truppen nach Rostock schicken sollen?

Noe. Und sie sollte sich auch aus dem Donbass heraus halten und der Ukraine die noetige Zeit geben, ihre Probleme selbst zu loesen, anstatt sich einen _failed state_ zu basteln, den man dann nach Gutduenken fernsteuern kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Vertausch doch nicht immer Ursache mit Wirkung.

Hätte der Westen nicht die Terroristen vom Maidan unterstützt, hätten wir heute noch die Ukraine in ihrer alten Form (samt Krim) und ca. 3500 Tote weniger. Das Problem ist nicht Russland, das Problem sitzt in Kiew.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

... und da - und nur da - sollte und kann es auch geloest werden. Was Russland im Donbass treibt ist die Instrumentalisierung eines Konfliktes, um ihn gewinnbringend auszuschlachten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, wie wäre es denn, wenn der Westen mal den Putsch des gewählten Präsidenten kritisieren würde?
Wenn sie sagen würden, hört auf die Armee gegen die eigenen Bevölkerung einzusetzen?
Vielleicht würde Russland ja auch die Krim wieder hergeben, wenn man zum Status vor dem 22.02.2014 zurückkehrt.

Warum werden diese Fragen überhaupt nicht diskutiert?


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> So wie diese hier: Klick!
> 
> Was sagt mir das? Das Deutschland sich 1992 in eine Naziputschjuntadiktatur verwandelt und niemand es bemerkt hat?
> 
> ...



So fernab der Vergleich ist, so gut ist er eigentlich. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn Russland nun eben alle Neonazis aus dem Osten bewaffnet hätte, Milliarden reingepumpt um unsere BRD zu stürzen. 
Ihr vergesst immer das wir dort eben genau solchen Faschos (teilweise noch viel Skrupeloser) eben alles in die Hand gedrückt haben damit sie dort die Macht stellen können und eben nichtmehr "die faschos ohne rückhalt" sind.
Wäre doch normal gewesen das wir uns im Rest der BRD gewehrt hätten ? Okay und ab diesem Punkt wären wir nach aktueller Auslegung seitens der Nato eben keine Deutschen BRD Bürger mehr, sondern Seperatisten. Und hätte Russland nicht die "Seperatisten" unterstützt wären sie eben vom Ukrainischen Militärapparat überrollt worden (die probleme selbst in Ruhe lösen geht nicht gut, wenn auf einer Seite des Problems eine Armee steht die dich töten möchte)
 Ihr merkt auch überhaupt nichtmehr wie sich alles aufweicht - Bis letztes Jahr war für alle klar "eine NATO Ost erweiterung in der Ukraine darf es unter keinen Umständen geben, wir haben uns trotz versprechen schon zuweit richtung Osten mit der NATO bewegt" - das selbst George W. Bush das kapiert hat und das Risko einer Ost erweiterung zu heikel war sollte den einem oder anderen zu denken geben. 
Und das Geschehen in der Ukraine ist nicht irgendwo weit weg auf der Welt, sondern ein riesiges Feuer das direkt vor unserer Haustür entfacht wurde und wir Russland durch unser Wirken in der Ukraine Gründe liefern kann gegen uns in den Krieg zu ziehen (Aus Russlands absicht das letzte was sie tun wollen, aber nicht ausgeschlossen angesichts unseres Wirkens) Das ist alles kein Spass, das ist eben auch nicht Afghanistan wo wir keine Reaktion befürchten müssen. Und weder Russland noch uns ist mit diesem Konflikt geholfen.


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2014)

1. Die sogenannten Faschos stellen nicht "die Macht". Die rechten Parteien haben bei der Praesidentschaftswahl weit weniger Stimmen erhalten als zeitweise die NPD bei mancher ostdeutschen Kommunal- oder Landtagswahl. Sie sind in der Regierung vertreten, aber entsprechend ihrem Rueckhalt in der Bevoelkerung. Das musst Du nicht gut finden, aber wohl oder uebel akzeptieren. Ja, Demokratie kann manchmal anstrengend sein.

2. Die NATO hat mitnichten der Ukraine, wie von Dir suggeriert, den Beitritt angeboten. Zum Status der Beziehungen zwischen der NATO und der Ukraine und deren Geschichte hatte ich ein paar Seiten zuvor schon etwas geschrieben. Jede andere Behauptung basiert auf Kaffeesatzinterpretation, Bauchgefuehlen und Stimmen im Ohr.

Der einzige Lichtblick in Deinem Post ist, dass Du indirekt anerkennst,



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und hätte Russland nicht die "Seperatisten" unterstützt wären sie eben vom Ukrainischen Militärapparat überrollt worden(...)



dass sich Russland militaerisch in einem Konflikt eines anderen Landes engagiert. Leider machst Du ihn mit solchem Humbug



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Was wäre denn gewesen wenn Russland nun eben alle Neonazis aus dem Osten bewaffnet hätte(...)



gleich wieder zunichte - jedenfalls ist mir die These, "der Westen" / "die NATO" / "Amerika" / "hier bitte ein beliebiges Feindbild einfuegen" haette die sogenannten Maidanterroristen mit Lebensmitteln, Waffen, schwerem Kriegsgeraet und nachrichtendienstlichen Informationen versorgt. Nicht, dass es mich wirklich wundern wuerde, wenn solcher Kaese hier demnaechst zu lesen waere ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum werden diese Fragen überhaupt nicht diskutiert?



Warum sollten Deutsche, Russen oder Tibeter darueber diskutieren, zu was fuer einem Status Ukrainer zurueckkehren sollen? Was geht die das an?

Genau, nichts. Der Vorschlag mag pragmatisch erscheinen, ist aber genau so abwegig wie die bis zur Materialermuedung gefuehrte Behauptung, die NATO haette der (nicht mehr existierenden) Sowjetunion zugesichert, nicht nach Osten zu "expandieren": weil es schlicht nicht sein kann, dass 1989 die Siegermaechte Europa ein zweites Mal unter sich aufgeteilt und den einen Teil dem Westen und den anderen der (nicht mehr existierenden) Sowjetunion zugeschlagen haetten. Polen, Slowaken, Tschechen & Co. muessen selbst entscheiden, ob sie einem Militaerbuendnis angehoeren wollen und wenn Ja, welchem.

Die weitaus stellenswertere Frage ist, weshalb man sich von Russland um so bedrohter fuehlt, je naeher man ihm geographisch ist? In Grosny und Tiflis koennte man es Dir beantworten. Dort hat man Erfahrung damit, von Vaeterchen Putin vor Faschisten gerettet zu werden.


----------



## Laudian (8. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätte der Westen nicht die Terroristen vom Maidan unterstützt, hätten wir heute noch die Ukraine in ihrer alten Form (samt Krim) und ca. 3500 Tote weniger. Das Problem ist nicht Russland, das Problem sitzt in Kiew.


 
Können wir uns vielleicht darauf einigen, dass es sich bei Menschen, die gegen ihre eigene Regierung protestieren, nicht um Terroristen handelt ?


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Terrorismus (lat. terror „Furcht, Schrecken“) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen (wie z. B. Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc) ... zu verstehen.)
> ...
> Für den Terroristen gehören teils das Leben im Untergrund, der bewaffnete Kampf und die Inkaufnahme oder gar die Einplanung des eigenen Tods (Selbstmordattentäter) zu den typischen Merkmalen.



Wenn die Demonstranten auf dem Euromaidan in deinen Augen Terroristen sind, dann müsstest du die prorussischen Kämpfer in der Ostukraine erst recht als solche bezeichnen. Oder sind (gewaltsame) Demonstrationen für dich Terroranschläge, Angriffe auf Polizeireviere aber nicht ?


Von der Wortklauberei mal abgesehen:
Ich denke du hast in diesem Punkt völlig Recht, ausländische Regierungen hätten sich nicht in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine einmischen sollen. Die Bevölkerung der Ukraine ist etwa 50/50 zwischen den beiden Lagern (pro westlich/russisch) aufgeteilt, da ist es absolut nicht förderlich einer Seite künstlich zum Sieg zu verhelfen.

Man hat im vergangenen Jahren/Jahrzehnten immer wieder gesehen, dass solche Aktionen die Probleme langfristig immer vergrößert haben. Um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen: Vietnam, Iran, Irak, Afghanistan... Keinem dieser Länder haben die Interventionen von außen langfristig geholfen.

Aber was tun unsere Politiker nicht alle für schöne Fotos und gute Publicity...

Meiner Ansicht nach ist die einzige Methode, die sich langfristig bewährt hat, folgende:
Nationale Konflikte sollten national gelöst werden, und zwar ohne jeglische Einmischung von außen.

Ein wunderbares Beispiel sind hier die USA. Im 19. Jahrhundert waren die Amerikaner, genau wie heute die Ukrainer, in 2 Lager geteilt. Das eine hat die Sklaverei befürwortet, das andere war strikt dagegen. Da man sich nicht einigen konnte wurde der Konflikt mit militärischen Mitteln ausgetragen, und nach ein paar Jahren haben die Sklavenbefürworter dann verloren.

So ein Bürgerkrieg ist natürlich keine schöne Sache, langfristig hat er die USA aber in eine überaus stabile Nation verwandelt (Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass jede Meinungsverschiedenheit durch einen Bürgerkrieg gelöst werden soll, aber auf jeden Fall von den betroffenen Bürgern). 

Eine Einmischung von außen bewirkt so gut wie immer, dass eine Partei an die Macht gelangt, die langfristig nicht in der Lage ist, das Land zu kontrollieren. Logisch, denn wären sie dazu in der Lage würden sie keine Hilfe von außen brauchen.

Es wäre jetzt aber falsch zu behaupten, dass sich das Ausland erst während der Euromaidan-Proteste in die Angelegenheiten der Ukraine eingemischt hat. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Ostblockstaaten ist die Ukraine nämlich bis heute extrem Abhängig von Russland, insbesondere von russichem Gas.

Und genau diese Abhängigkeit wurde von Russland immer wieder ausgenutzt, um die politischen Gegebenheiten in der Ukraine zu beeinflussen. So hat die russische Regierung z.B. angekündigt, die Gaspreise im Falle eines Wahlsieges von Julija Tymoschenko zu erhöhen. Stattdessen hat die russische Regierung offen für Janukowitsch geworben.

Und jetzt erinnern wir uns einmal daran, weswegen Tymoschenko ins Gefängnis gehen musste:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass Tymoschenko 2009 mit Russland Verträge über die Lieferung von Erdgas zum Nachteil der Ukraine abgeschlossen hatte.


Tymoschenko soll also Russland, das die Gasverträge im Prinzip beliebig diktieren konnte, übervorteilt haben, nachdem Russland zuvor angekündigt hatte, die Gaspreise bei einem Wahlsieg Tymoschenkos zu erhöhen ?
Entschuldigung, aber wer hier keine Einmischung Russlands in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine sieht hat Tomaten auf den Augen.

Die ganze Geschichte kann man hier nachlesen, Quellen gibt es dort auch:
Russisch-ukrainischer Gasstreit

Da hier immer wieder Worte wie "Doppelmoral" und "heuchlerisch" genannt wurden:
Russland hat sich lange vor den westlichen Politikern in die Angelegenheiten er Ukraine eingemischt, und zwar dauerhaft.
Wenn hier jemand eine Doppelmoral anwendet sind das diejenigen die behaupten, dass Russland sich erst nach den vom Westen unterstützten Protesten in die Angelegenheiten der Ukraine eingemischt hat.

Fairerweise muss man allerdings sagen, dass Janukowitsch sich wirklich bemüht hat, das Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU voran zu bringen. Er hat die Verhandlungen letztendlich ausgesetzt, weil die Forderungen der EU immer weiter gestiegen sind und kaum erfüllbar waren. Die Ukraine brauchte aber nach der Finanzkrise dringend Geld, deswegen ist Janukowitsch am Ende auf das Angebot Russlands eingegangen und hat sich von der EU abgewendet.

Meiner Meinung nach haben hier alle großen Mist gebaut, sowohl Russland als auch die EU. Beide Seiten haben die (sehr realen wirtschaftlichen Probleme) der EU ausgenutzt, um eigene Interessen voranzubringen. Steinbrück wollte sich international für Demokratie einsetzen und schöne Fotos in der Zeitung sehen, Putin wünscht sich eine Pufferzone zwischen Russland und dem Westen.

Erreicht haben sie das genaue Gegenteil. Anstatt dem von Moskau durchgesetzten Janukowitsch hat die Ukraine jetzt einen Regierungschef, der überhaupt nicht gewählt wurde - zumindest konnte ein großer Teil der Opposition nicht an der Wahl teilnehmen.

Euromaidan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Als nächstes zu der ukrainischen Verfassung, die hier immer wieder gerne genannt wird:
Nach seiner Wahl 2010 hat Janukowitsch das Parlament über einen Gesetz abstimmen lassen, dass eine Verfassungsänderung von 2004 zurückgenommen hätte (Im Kern ging es um das Machtverhältnis zwischen Parlament und dem Präsidenten).
Diese Abstimmung ist *fehlgeschlagen*. Das Parlament hat dem Präsidenten keine weitreichenden Machtbefugnisse eingeräumt.
Das war für Janukowitsch natürlich kein Problem. Nachdem das Parlament die Verfassungsänderung nicht zurücknehmen lassen wollte, hat er sie vom Verfassungsgericht schlicht und einfach für ungültig erklären lassen.

Und jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn eine Verfassung vom Machthaber nach Lust und Laune umgeschrieben wird, dann ist sie das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie geschrieben steht.


Ich werde das morgen noch etwas weiter ausführen (unter anderem fehlt ja noch ein Fazit), meine Meinung sollte aber eigentlich schon jetzt klar sein: Das grundlegende Problem in der Ukraine ist nicht, dass dort irgendwelche Faschisten oder hastenichtgesehn die "rechtmäßige" Regierung gestürzt haben, sondern dass ausländische Regierungen extremen Druck auf die Ukraine ausgeübt haben, um ihre eigenen Interessen zu verfolgen, was aus der Ukraine wird hat im Prinzip niemanden interessiert.

Naja, mal sehen was jetzt im Winter passiert. In den vergangenen Jahren hat Russland ja immer nach Neujahr die Gaslieferungen an die Ukraine eingestellt, und ohne Gas hat die Ukraine gewaltige Probleme. Ich vermute, dass spätestens dann der Wechsel der Krim zu Russland akzeptiert wird.


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. Oktober 2014)

> Split99999 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bitte hast du nicht verstanden?
Es ist schon eine Frechkheit, mir - was immer dein Satz aussagen sollte, entweder zu  unterstellen, ich hätte mich lustig gemacht oder aber mir  vorzuschreiben, dass ich die Tatsache, dass bereits zu viele Journalisten durch  die ukrainische Armee ums Leben gekommen sind, verschweigen soll!



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Beweisfotos waeren in der Tat fein. Und zwar von irgendetwas. Von. Dem.  Mumpitz. Der. Behauptet. Wird. Von Kreuzigungen ueber Vergewaltigungen  hin zu Massengraebern ist ja so ziemlich alles im Angebot. Und von  nichts davon gibt es auch nur ein einziges nachpruefbares, regional  zuordenbares Bild?...
> Dafuer haette ich gerne einen nachpruefbaren Beleg. Ansonsten muesste  ich es, wohl oder uebel, als billige Polemik abtun. Aber da Du selbst  gern, oft und sehr penetrant auf Belegen beharrst, hast Du sicher einen?


Du brauchst Beweise? 
Unsere westlichen Medien berichten seit vielen, vielen Monaten, erheben Anschuldigungen ohne Beweise. Das ist für dich doch die absolute Wahrheit. 
Das widerspricht sich aber, denn wie du selbst schreibst, möchtest du doch so gerne nachprüfbare Beweise haben, weil doch sonst für dich alles nur billige Polemik ist. ....
Ja was denn nun? Du solltest dich da schon entscheiden! 
Entweder du forderst von allen Seiten Beweise und prüfst sie oder dir sind Beweise schlicht und einfach egal! Nur einseitig Beweise zu fordern, wirkt sehr "doppelmoralig"!

Aber ich hab da trotzdem etwas für dich: 

*Unglaubliche Verbrechen der von ZDF-geliebten "Freiwilligen-Bataillonen" der ukr. Neonazis - YouTube*



> Schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kennst nicht den Unterschied zwischen Lieferungen von millitärischer Ausrüstung und Hilfslieferungen, die aus Lebensmitteln, Medikamenten und Generatoren bestehen??? 
Millitärische Ausrüstung liefern Länder, um einen Krieg zu unterstützen, in dem noch viele Menschen auf gegnerischer Seite getötet werden sollen!
Hilfslieferungen sollen Menschenleben retten und niemanden töten!

Wie schade nur, dass du dich über weiss gestrichene LKW's mokierst, wo weiss doch eine international anerkannte Friedensfarbe ist und nicht darüber, wie dieser Hilfskonvoi absichtlich aufgehalten und die Hilfslieferung verhindert werden sollte!




			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt kein "Neurussland". "Neurussland" ist das geopolitische Smegma  alter Maenner, die den Verlust von was-auch-immer nicht zu verwinden  moegen. Es ist auf keiner Landkarte mehr zu finden, nur in  Geschichtsbuechern - und in denen koenntest Du lesen, dass es vor der  Annektierung (sic!) durch Russland zum Osmanischen Reich gehoerte.*  Deiner verqueren "Logik" nach* wuerde jeder russische Soldat in  "Neurussland" automatisch den Buendnisfall bedeuten, weil der de  facto-Nachfolger des Osmanischen Reiches das NATO-Mitglied Tuerkei ist.



Danke für dein "*Deiner verqueren "Logik" nach*"!
An deinen Beitrag sieht man, dass es manchmal auch für dich besser ist, sich einfach einmal herauszuhalten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat!

Ich sprach von der Union der Volkrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk zu Neurussland!
Aber geh doch geschichtlich ruhig noch bis zur Antike zurück, vielleicht findest du da noch ein paar interessante Details, die sich irgendwie auf die jetzige Situation in der Ukraine auswirken können.  

"Vertreter der Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk unterzeichneten am 24. Mai 2014 in Donezk ein Memorandum über eine Union beider Republiken zu Neurussland.[9]"
*Volksrepublik Donezk
Föderativer Staat Neurussland



*


			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so dermassen bescheuert, dass mir einfach keine auch nur im  Ansatz hoefliche und / oder sachliche Erwiderung darauf einfaellt.


1. richtete sich mein Beitrag an Split99999 und nicht an dich!
2. ist es sehr bedenklich, dass du dich in Diskussionen so schwer unter Kontrolle hast
3. ist es mir ehrlich gesagt egal, was du denkst! Dadurch ändert sich nichts an den Tatsachen. Die ukrainische Armee und ihre Freiwilligenbatallione versuchen weiter, die ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung zu masserkrieren!



> Immer gesetzt, dass die Zahl stimmt (was ich vehement anzweifle) und es  sich nicht um einen Kollektivsuizid handelt, sagt sie vor allem etwas  ueber die sogenannten Separatisten aus? Denn diese Berufshumanisten  haetten ja diese 30.000 Tote zu verantworten. Ist es ab dieser  Groessenordnung bereits legitim, von einem Genozid zu sprechen? Auf  TELEPOLIS reichen dafuer ja bisweilen schon Graeber mit 9 Leichen  unklarer Herkunft.


Tolle Logik - die Seite, die angegriffen wird und sein Leben und das seiner Familie verteidigt - ist für dich Schuld. Ist doch eigentlich Notwehr.
...und die Seite, die die Regierung putscht, die diese Soldaten gegen das eigen Volk losschickt, sein eigenes Volk töten lassen möchte, statt diplomatisch eine Lösung zu suchen, sind bei dir natürlich die lupenreinen Friedensbringer! 





			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei schwerwiegenden Anschuldigungen verlange ich von einem Journalisten  und Fotografen schon Beweise oder Indizien und wenn diese nicht  vorhanden sind, dann wenigstens Formulierungen im Konjunktiv und keine  Tatsachenbehauptungen. Zumindest sind das Voraussetzungen, die seriöse  Journalisten erfüllen sollten.


Von Journalisten verlange ich, dass sie ihrem Kodex gerecht werden, doch statt zu recherchieren, schreibt man in den westlichen Medien das, was Reuthers sagt!
Warum legst du so viel Wert auf den Konjunktiv? Sollte es nicht so sein, dass Journalisten, die uns ja die Wahrheit, das wirkliche Geschehen vermitteln sollen, genau das auch machen und für jede Anschuldigung auch Beweise liefern können? 
Du weißt nicht, welche Beweise er hat! Weil er auf dieser Friedensdemo als Privatperson gesprochen hat und dort keine Fotos verteilt hat, sagt das gar nichts aus! Kontaktiere ihn einfach!




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Und meinen Respekt erweise ich ihm, weil er an das glaubt, was er  erzählt. Seine Tränen lügen nicht. Auch die Separatisten glauben, dass  sie für eine gerechte Sache kämpfen, Kiew das fleischgewordene Böse ist  und die ukrainische Armee barbarische Faschisten sind. Problem ist, ich  glaube das nicht und deswegen hätte ich gerne mehr als Behauptungen, die  sich eins zu eins mit Meldungen aus dem russischen Staatsfernsehen  decken.


Wenn du ihm glaubst, dass er an das glaubt, was er erzählt hat und du weisst, dass er vor Ort ist und genau das, was er erzählt hat, live miterlebt.....solltest du ihm das auch glauben.
Doch du zweifelst es an.....
Warum glaubst du z.B. eher der ukrainischen Regierung, die schon mehrfach nachweislich gelogen hat, dass der russische Millitärkonvoi den englische Journalisten angeblich entdeckt hatten und die auch kein Foto davon hatten, zerstört worden ist, es aber keine Trümmer davon gibt und ihm nicht? 
Du solltest alles immer hinterfragen und nicht einer Seite bedingungslos vertrauen. Wenn jemand einen Vorteil darin für sich sieht, wird er lügen oder wichtige Dinge verheimlichen, die entscheidenen Einfluß auf die richtige Wertung der Geschehnisse haben. So kann es auch sein, dass die Wahrheit für jemanden nützlich ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Oktober 2014)

Die "Pro Nato Leute" werden sich wahrscheinlich echt nicht die Links anschauen die wir Posten (ich lese/schaue übrigens gerne eure Links) 

Hier ein paar Bilder die ihr im ZDF nicht gezeigt bekommt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcilPbC0uA
Sehr seltsam alles dafür das es dort "kaum" Faschisten gibt und wir bestimmt keine Faschisten an die Macht geputscht haben.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Oktober 2014)

Mal was neues zu MH 17: 
Deutscher Bundestag Drucksache 18/2521: Erkenntnisse über bewaffnete Aktivitäten in der Ostukraine



> *Frage: 1. Welche Funksprüche oder (sonstige) Telekommunikation bzw. (sonstiger) Datenaustausch mit Bezug zum Absturz des Fluges MH 17 am 17. Juli 2014 wurden nach Erkenntnissen der Bundesregierung bzw. nachgeordneter Stellen von welchen in- oder ausländischen Stellen abgehört oder auf andere Art abgefangen, und welchen Inhalt hatten diese Kommunikationsvorgänge?*
> 
> A der BR: Die niederländische Flugunfalluntersuchungsbehörde ist von der Ukraine mit einer Untersuchung über die Umstände des Absturzes beauftragt worden. Der Bundesregierung liegen Informationen zur möglichen Aufzeichnung des Flugfunkverkehrs vor. Die Inhalte der Flugunfalluntersuchung unterliegen nach Annex 13 der Chicagoer Konvention der International Civil Aviation Organisation und laut EU-Verordnung Nr. 996/2010 jedoch dezidierten Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtungen. Die Chicagoer Konvention (Annex 13) schreibt vor, dass Staaten keine Zwischenberichte oder auch nur Teile davon weitergeben dürfen ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung des die Untersuchung leitenden Staates.





> *Frage: 14. Welche Erkenntnisse ergaben sich aus der Auswertung der Radaraufzeichnungen von AWACS-Flugzeugen bezüglich der Aktivität von Flugabwehrsystemen, Boden-Luft- und Luft-Luft-Raketensystemen, in einem Aktionsradius, aus dem heraus Flug MH 17 hätte getroffen werden können, und welche weiteren Signale zeichneten die AWACS auf? *
> 
> A der BR: Die AWACS erfassten in ihrem Auffassungsbereich Signale von einem Flugabwehrraketensystem sowie ein weiteres durch AWACS nicht zuzuordnendes Radarsignal. [Hier gibt es eine Antwort darauf, die aber die Russen gegeben haben was dieses UFO war - siehe dazu dann auch Frage 18. wo, dann eine nette Umschreibung kommt für was die Russen mit ihrer Aufkärung zu besagtem Zeitpunkt festgestellt haben, ist für unsere Wahrheit uninteressant und belanglos, weil "wir" die Bundesregierung kein Interesse darin haben die Angaben zu validieren, würden sie doch eben unserer Wahrheit womöglich diametral gegenüberstehen] Das Flugabwehrsystem wurde durch AWACS automatisiert als „Surface to Air-Missile“ SA-3 klassifiziert, ein in der gesamten Region routinemäßig erfasstes Signal.



In welchem Zusammenhang wird aber dieses System in der Bundestag-Denkschrift erwähnt? Aus diesem Anlass wurden keine spektakulären Presseerklärungen im Westen abgegeben.

"Grund dafür ist wohl", meint der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, "dass man auf das Dokument mit Antworten auf die Anfrage der Fraktion Die Linke nicht unnötig aufmerksam machen wollte." Im Zusammenhang mit dem МН17-Absturz hat sich Die Linke bei der Regierung insbesondere erkundigt, welche Angaben zu den Umständen des Abschusses der Boeing im Luftraum über Donbass ihr zur Verfügung stehen? Darauf teilte die Regierung mit, sie besitze Aufzeichnungen der Funksprüche, dürfe sie aber ohne Zustimmung der Niederlande nicht veröffentlichen, die für die Ermittlungen zuständig sind. Dabei erklärte die Bundesregierung, ihr lägen angeblich keine gesicherten Nachweise vor, dass die MH17 von einer Flugabwehrrakete abgeschossen worden wäre. Dabei hat der Westen bekanntlich von Anfang an einmütig behauptet, das Flugzeug wäre von einer BUK-Rakete der „prorussischen Separatisten“ vernichtet worden.

Weiter kommt es noch besser: im Dokument heißt es, am 17. Juli hätten sich im polnischen und rumänischen Luftraum zwei AWACS-Aufklärungsflugzeuge der Nato befunden, die alles mitverfolgten, was in der Ukraine passierte, einschließlich der Funktion der Luftabwehrsysteme mit ihren Radargeräten. Aus dem Dokument resultiert, dass die beiden AWACS-Aufklärer Signale von einem Flugabwehrraketensystem erfasst haben, welches sie als eben dem FlaRak-System SA-3 gehörend klassifizierten, sowie ein weiteres Radarsignal, das nicht zugeordnet werden konnte.

Was ein SA-3 ist, wird nicht präzisiert, und zwar kaum durch Zufall. Experten wissen ja, dass ein SA-3 keinesfalls mit dem Fla-Raketensystem Buk identisch ist, auf dessen Einsatz alle Beschuldigungen gegen Russland basieren. Übrigens haben die Systeme Buk und SA-3 auch äußerlich nichts gemeinsam. Das Buk-Flugabwehrsystem hat eine panzerähnliche Selbstfahrlafette. Das System SA-3 ist an einer unbeweglichen Lafette befestigt (später kam ein Folgetyp mit Lastwagen dazu) und gewöhnlich mit vier Raketen bestückt.

Diesen wesentlichen Unterschied suchen die westlichen Medien zu vertuschen. Beispielsweise berichtete der deutsche Fernsehsender n-tv, bei automatischer Zuordnung des Signals von einem SA-3 könne es angeblich mit dem eines Buk verwechselt werden. Allerdings nur in dem einzigen Fall, wenn beim Buk die Radaransteuerung ausgeschaltet ist. In die Laiensprache übersetzt bedeutet es: wenn es aufs Geratewohl durcheinander feuert. Dennoch würde jeder Offizier bestätigen, dass ohne Radar ein 10.000 m hohes Ziel vom Boden aus keinesfalls getroffen werden kann.

Aus alledem schlussfolgert der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, dass die deutsche Regierung mit seiner Erklärung die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen faktisch widerlegt, die vermeintlich mit einer Buk-Rakete die МН17 abgeschossen hätten. Zu dieser Schlussfolgerung kommt auch der Abgeordnete von Die Linke Alexander Neu: „Es findet somit eine Schuldzuweisung auf der Grundlage wilder Spekulationen, von Wunschdenken und vor allem aufgrund politischer Interessen gegenüber Russland statt, die jeglichen rechtsstaatlichen Ansprüchen auf hinreichende Beweislagen widersprechen. Und mit diesen bislang nicht bewiesenen Beschuldigungen wird die Sanktionsspirale gegen Russland hochgedreht.“

Die Frage ist aber, ob man in Washington die Informationen bemerken will, die auf der Webseite des Bundestags veröffentlicht wurden, oder sie lieber ignoriert, wie es bei den absolut überzeugenden Daten des russischen Generalstabs der Fall war, die von unseren Militärs bereits am dritten Tag nach der Tragödie vorgelegt wurden. Mit Alexander Neu haben wir verabredet, in der nächsten Spektrumsendung am nächsten Montag, dem 13. Oktober, alles zu besprechen.

*Edit by Laudian*:
Die Funktion, mit der man Links benennen kann, ist nicht dazu gedacht, den ganzen Text als Link zu markieren, da dies die lesbarkeit stark senkt. Bitte nicht noch einmal zurückändern.
http://german.ruvr.ru/radio_broadcast/4006363/278314031/

und übrigens:



> *Frage: 6. Verfügen die Bundesregierung bzw. nachgeordnete Stellen darüber hinaus über eindeutige Belege für eine Zusammenarbeit bzw. Unterstützung der Aufständischen in der Ostukraine durch russische Stellen?*
> 
> A der BR: Der Bundesregierung sind dazu Aussagen von Separatisten und russischen Soldaten bekannt, die allerdings von Russland dementiert wurden. Die Bundesregierung hat zudem Kenntnis von Berichten [das kann auch ein Zeitungsartikel der Bild sein, oder ebend auch Angaben der ukrainischen "Putsch-Regierung"] über den Zustrom von russischen Soldaten und russischen Waffen in die Ostukraine über die von Separatisten kontrollierten Grenzabschnitte. So hat die ukrainische Regierung beispielsweise am 26. August 2014 die Verhaftung von zehn russischen Soldaten der Militäreinheit Nr. 71211 des Regiments Nr. 331 der 98. Division auf ukrainischem Territorium nahe des Dorfes Dzerkalne im Gebiet Donezk bekannt gegeben. Am 27. August 2014 veröffentlichte die NATO umfangreiches Dokumentationsmaterial, das den Einsatz von mindestens 1000 russischen Soldaten in der Ost-Ukraine festhält. [das ließt sich bei der Tagesschau dann so: Im Südosten der Ukraine sind nach Ansicht der Regierung in Kiew und der NATO inzwischen reguläre russische Truppen im Einsatz. Die NATO vermutet mehr als 1000 modern ausgerüstete Armeesoldaten in der Ukraine. Als Beweis legte das Militärbündnis Satellitenbilder vor. (die im übrigen mies aufgelöst 7 Artelleriestellungen zeigen sollen)]
> 
> Eine weitere offene Beantwortung dieser Frage ist nicht möglich. In der Beantwortung der Frage sind Auskünfte enthalten, die unter dem Aspekt des Schutzes der nachrichtendienstlichen Zusammenarbeit mit ausländischen Diensten besonders schutzbedürftig sind ...usw.  Deshalb ist die Antwort zu dieser Frage als Verschlusssache gemäß der Verschlusssachenanweisung (VSA) mit dem Geheimhaltungsgrad „Geheim“ eingestuft


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Oktober 2014)

@IluBabe

Vor allem mit der letzten Frage ist das total lächerlich. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit der MH17. 
Nach dem Motto: Das da sind die Schuldigen/Soldaten und wir haben beweise, dürfen sie aber nicht zeigen, weil sie halt ultra geheim sind und nur von geheimen geheim Männern an geheimen Orten gesehen werden dürfen... 

Ich weiß nur, dass aus Russland freiwillige Männer kamen; Veteranen die 2008 im Kaukasus Krieg gedient haben und Erfahrung haben. Jedoch kamen sie wie gesagt, aus eigenem Willen und ohne Ausrüstung.
Genau so gibt es bei den Separatisten auch freiwillige Unterstützung aus Frankreich und Spanien. Aber darüber hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> @IluBabe
> 
> Vor allem mit der letzten Frage ist das total lächerlich. Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit der MH17.
> Nach dem Motto: Das da sind die Schuldigen/Soldaten und wir haben beweise, dürfen sie aber nicht zeigen, weil sie halt ultra geheim sind und nur von geheimen geheim Männern an geheimen Orten gesehen werden dürfen...


Sagen wir es mal so. Die Bildqualität kann durchaus bemängelt werden, wie auch "Ray McGovern [sich skeptisch] äußerte [..] in den tagesthemen [...]. Angesichts der technischen Möglichkeiten nur derart unscharfe Fotos vorzulegen, spreche für eine dünne Indizienlage." Auf http://augengeradeaus.net/ wird dann schon klarer, dass die USA wohl Bilder eines komerziellen Beobachtungssatelliten gekauft haben, der Aufnahmen gemacht hat, um so nicht offen zu legen wie "auflösend" ihre Fähigkeiten sind. - Die Behauptung mit den 1000 Soldaten aus einer Batterie der Artillerie heraus zu beweisen ist natürlich harter Tobak, zudem halt auch es ersteinmal nur eine Behauptung darstellt es sei russisches Eigentum, was ja eben von selbigen bestritten wird. Wobei man wohl kaum zuverlässige Zahlen über die Anzahl der tatsächlich Urlauber aus Russland bekommt. Das ist halt alles Sekulatius. Ohne mil. Hilfe jedoch werden die Leute in der Ostukraine sich aber wohl kaum der ukrainischen Armee erwehrt haben.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Oktober 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Ohne mil. Hilfe jedoch werden die Leute in der Ostukraine sich aber wohl kaum der ukrainischen Armee erwehrt haben.


 
Diesen gedanklichen Fehler machen ziemlich viele hier. Die militärische Ausrüstung die die Separatisten haben, wurde den ukr. Soldaten entwendet. Die ukr. Soldaten sind z.B mehrmals mit ihren Panzern im Dreck oder Graben stecken geblieben oder haben sie frühzeitig aus Angst verlassen, als in der Nähe die erste Artillerie einschlug.


----------



## Laudian (8. Oktober 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> "Grund dafür ist wohl", meint der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, "dass man auf das Dokument mit Antworten auf die Anfrage der Fraktion Die Linke nicht unnötig aufmerksam machen wollte."
> 
> Aus alledem schlussfolgert der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, dass die deutsche Regierung mit seiner Erklärung die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen faktisch widerlegt, die vermeintlich mit einer Buk-Rakete die МН17 abgeschossen hätten.


 
It's on the internet, it must be true!
Von diesem "Politikwissenschaftler" Kret Mayer weiß das Internet leider nichts. Der von dir zitierte Artikel scheint der erste zu sein, in dem er je erwähnt wurde. Sehr seriöse Quelle.
Wenn ich jetzt das genaue Gegenteil aus den Antworten der Bundesregierung schlussfolgern würde würdest du mich wohl auch zitieren ?

Gut dass hier immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird, wie unseriös und parteiisch unsere westlichen Medien doch berichten und es seriöse Quellen wie diesen Kret Mayer gibt.




IluBabe schrieb:


> Aus diesem Anlass wurden keine spektakulären Presseerklärungen im Westen abgegeben.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie für dich "spektakuläre Presseberichte" aussehen müssen, der Inhalt der Anfrage wurde aber z.B. vom Spiegel direkt aufgegriffen:
Flug MH17: Regierung hat keine sicheren Erkenntnisse über Abschuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Aber gut, wer liest schon Spiegel Online...



IluBabe schrieb:


> Aus dem Dokument resultiert, dass die beiden AWACS-Aufklärer Signale von einem Flugabwehrraketensystem erfasst haben, welches sie als eben dem FlaRak-System SA-3 gehörend klassifizierten, sowie ein weiteres Radarsignal, das nicht zugeordnet werden konnte.



Aus dem Dokument geht außerdem hervor, dass sich MH-17 zur Zeit des Absturzes nicht mehr in Reichweite des AWACS befunden hat.



> Die Radaraufzeichnungen des Fluges MH-17 verlieren sich um 14.52 Uhr Mitteleuropäische Zeit mit Verlassen der MH-17 aus dem Aufklärungsbereich der AWACS-Luftfahrzeuge.


Der Absturz selbst fand etwa um 13:20-13:25 statt, das Flugzeug war zu diesem Zeitpunkt also schon ziemlich weit vom AWACS entfernt.

Das bedeutet, dass es weitere Flugabwehrsysteme gegeben haben kann, die sich ebenfalls nicht in Reichweite der AWACS befunden haben. Das AWACS hat nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des Gebiets beobachten können, aus dem heraus ein Abschuss von MH-17 möglich gewesen wäre.

Außerdem ist da immernoch das "nicht zuzuordnende" Radarsignal. Soweit ich weiß gibt es in der Ukraine keine zivilen Primärradare, also ist von einem militärischen Radar auszugehen.

Eine plausible Erklärung für die "nicht Zuordbarkeit" wäre z.B., dass sich dieses Radarsignal am äußersten Rand des Beobachtungsraumes des AWACS befunden hat oder dass es nur einen kleinen Teil des Himmels abgeleuchtet hat. Aber hier spekuliere ich jetzt auch nur, mit Radarsystemen kenne ich mich im Detail nicht aus.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Aus alledem schlussfolgert der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, dass die deutsche Regierung mit seiner Erklärung die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen faktisch widerlegt, die vermeintlich mit einer Buk-Rakete die МН17 abgeschossen hätten. Zu dieser Schlussfolgerung kommt auch der Abgeordnete von Die Linke Alexander Neu: „



Komisch, der Alexander Neu der im Spiegel zitiert wird muss ein anderer sein als den, den du meinst, denn der Alexander Neu im Spiegel schlussfolgert lediglich, dass die Bundesregierung nicht besonders viel über den Absturz weiß. Er schlussfolgert definitiv nicht, dass die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen "faktisch widerlegt" wurden.



			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Bundestagsfraktion Die Linke macht die Antwort der Regierung vor allem deutlich, dass diese kaum etwas über die Umstände des Absturzes weiß. "Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keinerlei Kenntnisse, ob MH17 in der Ukraine abgeschossen wurde, und vor allem von welcher Kriegspartei sie abgeschossen wurde", sagt Alexander Neu, Linken-Abgeordneter und Obmann im Verteidigungsausschuss: "Es findet somit eine Schuldzuweisung auf der Grundlage wilder Spekulationen, von Wunschdenken und vor allem aufgrund politischer Interessen gegenüber Russland statt".


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie interpretierst du das Video das ich gepostet hatte ?


----------



## Laudian (8. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wie interpretierst du das Video das ich gepostet hatte ?


 
Ich interpretiere das Video garnicht. Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass es in der Ukraine (genau wie in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern) irgendwelche "Propagandamärsche" von Rechten gibt.

Soll ich daraus jetzt schließen, dass wir in Deutschland eine faschistische Regierung haben ?


Allerdings möchte ich die Überschrift des Videos kritisieren. Ich habe es jetzt nicht komplett angeguckt, sondern bin in Abständen von 30-60 Sekunden durchgesprungen, aber nirgends sehe ich, wie Kinder im Gebrauch von Waffen unterrichtet werden, folglich ist die Behauptung "Fascists Creating Child Soldiers in Ukraine" völlig unbelegt.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> It's on the internet, it must be true!
> Von diesem "Politikwissenschaftler" Kret Mayer weiß das Internet leider nichts. Der von dir zitierte Artikel scheint der erste zu sein, in dem er je erwähnt wurde. Sehr seriöse Quelle.
> Wenn ich jetzt das genaue Gegenteil aus den Antworten der Bundesregierung schlussfolgern würde würdest du mich wohl auch zitieren ?
> 
> Gut dass hier immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird, wie unseriös und parteiisch unsere westlichen Medien doch berichten und es seriöse Quellen wie diesen Kret Mayer gibt.


1.) Hab ich nur den Text wiedergeben von voice of rusia - die dürfen wie jedes andere Medium Behaupten was sie wollen.
2.) "Von diesem "Politikwissenschaftler" Kret Mayer weiß das Internet leider nichts. Der von dir zitierte Artikel scheint der erste zu sein, in dem er je erwähnt wurde. Sehr seriöse Quelle." - Was google zu Kret Mayer ausspuckt ist mir persönlich wumpe, weil ich eh nicht auf den VoR Artikel eingegangen bin, sondern auf die Stellungnahme der Bundesregierung.
3.) "Wenn ich jetzt das genaue Gegenteil aus den Antworten der Bundesregierung schlussfolgern würde würdest du mich wohl auch zitieren ?" - Warum nicht. Mal davon ab, dass ich es ja nicht tun musst, da du schon den journalistischen Erguß von SPON eingeworfen hast. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie für dich "spektakuläre Presseberichte" aussehen müssen, der Inhalt der Anfrage wurde aber z.B. vom Spiegel direkt aufgegriffen:
> Flug MH17: Regierung hat keine sicheren Erkenntnisse über Abschuss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Aber gut, wer liest schon Spiegel Online...


Der Artikel von VoR kam Gestern, 14:13 der des SPON 15:42 - insofern ist es wohl auch zulässig rumzustacheln, ebenso wie du Jene ächtest, die die Medien des Westens einfach nur für nen sabbelnden Abschreiberhaufen ohne journalistischen Ehre sehen. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Aus dem Dokument geht außerdem hervor, dass sich MH-17 zur Zeit des Absturzes nicht mehr in Reichweite des AWACS befunden hat.
> 
> Der Absturz selbst fand etwa um 13:20-13:25 statt, das Flugzeug war zu diesem Zeitpunkt also schon ziemlich weit vom AWACS entfernt.
> 
> ...


Die Reichweite der AWACs Aufklärer ist beschränkt, sofern sie nicht den Luftraum der NATO Staaten verlassen würden. https://twitter.com/hdevreij/status/443127206311514112/photo/1 - Was die AWCS aufgeklärt haben ist damit unerheblich, zumindest wenn man deren Reichweite einbezieht, haben sie wohl nicht dorthin schauen können, wo nach Angaben der NATO sich die "verantwortlichen" BUK System befunden haben sollen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass sie MH17 nördlich von Cherkasy vom Schirm ging, was dann die halbe Stunde auch decken würde bei einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von über 900km/h des Flugzeugs bezogen auf Route und Strecke bis zum Katastrophenort - Oder kurz gesagt das einzige was die AWCS bestättigen ist das MH17 sich im ukrainischen Luftraum befand und seine Route beflog bis es eben außerhalb der Reichweite war. Vom Spiegel wird jedenfalls nicht aufgearbeitet was es mit SA-3 auf sich hat, noch wird die Bedeutung des weiteren Radarsignals erklärt: "_Erfasst hätten die beiden Aufklärungsmaschinen allerdings Signale von einem Flugabwehrraketensystem sowie ein weiteres Radarsignal, das nicht zuzuordnen gewesen sei. Awacs habe das Flugabwehrsystem "automatisiert" als Boden-Luft-Raketenstellung vom Typ SA-3 klassifiziert. Dabei handele es sich um "ein in der gesamten Region routinemäßig erfasstes Signal."_" Sondern halt implizit offen gelassen, dass es sich eben dabei um jenes BUK handeln würde. Was aber auch nix neues im Westen ist. - Und was halt immer noch nicht zur Beweisführung dient sind Sat-Aufnahmen, die immer geheim bleiben bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag, wäre ja zu schön würden die USA der Forderung Russlands nachkommen und eben diese offenlegen, um ihre Anschuldigung auch endlich mal auf belastbare Material zu stützen. Immerhin hat die Öffentlichkeit ein Recht darauf, denn nicht nur wird es die Angehörigen interessieren, sondern mittlerweile auch all jene die eben durch Sanktionen als Folge ebne des Vorfalls nunmehr mit in Mitleidensschaft gezogen worden sind. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Komisch, der Alexander Neu der im Spiegel zitiert wird muss ein anderer sein als den, den du meinst, denn der Alexander Neu im Spiegel schlussfolgert lediglich, dass die Bundesregierung nicht besonders viel über den Absturz weiß. Er schlussfolgert definitiv nicht, dass die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen "faktisch widerlegt" wurden.


Und nochmal siehe Erstens. -Zudem zitieren beide die selbe Aussage, mal davon ab, dass der Spiegel aus Gründen die nur ihm bekannt sind anstatt das Vollzitat zu bringen es verstümmelt und den Teil: " , die jeglichen rechtsstaatlichen Ansprüchen auf hinreichende Beweislagen widersprechen. Und mit diesen bislang nicht bewiesenen Beschuldigungen wird die Sanktionsspirale gegen Russland hochgedreht." unterschlägt. 

Ich muss mal ganz ehrlich sagen es ist zum Schmunzeln, was du schreibst, und wegläßt - dein Verhalten gleicht dem der Spiegelautoren, aber das Muster ist wohl eher zufällig jedoch auffällig.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere das Video garnicht. Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass es in der Ukraine (genau wie in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern) irgendwelche "Propagandamärsche" von Rechten gibt.
> 
> Soll ich daraus jetzt schließen, dass wir in Deutschland eine faschistische Regierung haben ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich zitiere mich mal an dieser Stelle selbst. 



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es bringt nix wenn man solche Bilder postet, da können SS Runen, Hakenkreuze noch und nöcher posten. Das sind dann alles freiliebende Ukrainer die wir da unterstützt haben. Ein hoch auf die "Deutungshoheit" zusammen mit Terrorismus - eine der Waffen die Menschlichen Verstand aussetzen lässt.


 
Krieg langsam zu viel hier 

Also du kennst es z.B. aus Deutschland das es Riesige Naziaufmärsche gibt und es dann dazu KEINE GEGENDEMONSTRATION ?
Ausserdem kennst du es auch von uns, das sich dort "normale" Menschen die nicht zur Demo gehören - einfach mit den Nazis anschließen und Maschieren ?
Und du kennst es also auch von uns das wir bei uns in Stadien rufen "wer nicht springt ist ein dreckiger Russe... Tot allen Russen bla blubb" ?
Und du kennst es auch sicherlich von uns das wir hier Kindergruppen mit Reichsflaggen ausstatten, ihnen Uniformen anziehen usw. und sie dann "tot allen dreckigen Russen und was weiß ich nicht alles rufen lassen" ?

Sag mal merkste ehrlich nicht das man sich als Faschist nur so öffentlich verhalten kann wenn man den Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung hat ? (Seis durch unter Druck setzen oder freiwillig) 
Wenn hier Nazis sowas veranstalten würden (was sie sich in diesem Ausmaß nicht wagen würden) würden sie schlicht und ergreifend von Antifa und und massig Jugendlichen einfach in den Boden gestampft...


Sowas alles lässt dich garnicht an der Offiziellen Version zweifeln ?


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> ... aber nirgends sehe ich, wie Kinder im Gebrauch von Waffen unterrichtet werden, folglich ist die Behauptung "Fascists Creating Child Soldiers in Ukraine" völlig unbelegt.


 
Naja, sie marschieren wie Soldaten, werden angezogen wie Soldaten, machen den Hitlergruß...

Das Problem ist, dass diese Propagandamärsche nicht so selten stattfinden wie hier in Deutschland oder anderen Ländern und dass diese Märsche von der breiten Bevölkerung auch noch akzeptiert und befürwortet werden. 
Selbst meine Cousine, die in der Nähe von Kiew lebt, hat schon "fragwürdige" Posts auf Facebook gemacht.
Ich habe sie zwar deswegen kritisiert, aber scheinbar existiere ich für sie nicht mehr.
Da heißt es nur noch, Heil der Ukraine, Tod den Moskauern


----------



## Laudian (8. Oktober 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Der Artikel von VoR kam Gestern, 14:13 der des SPON 15:42


 
Stimmt - mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der Artikel im Spiegel schon über einen Monat alt ist. Und das Datum ist jetzt auch nicht irgendwie im Nachhinein geschönt worden, ich habe den Artikel damals tatsächlich gelesen.



			
				Spiegel Online schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag, 07.09.2014 – 15:42 Uhr



Die gestern erschienene Behauptung, westliche Medien hätten versucht, dieses Dokument zu verschleiern, ist damit mehr als nur lächerlich.



IluBabe schrieb:


> ...der Spiegel aus Gründen die nur ihm bekannt sind anstatt das Vollzitat zu bringen es verstümmelt und den Teil: " , die jeglichen rechtsstaatlichen Ansprüchen auf hinreichende Beweislagen widersprechen. Und mit diesen bislang nicht bewiesenen Beschuldigungen wird die Sanktionsspirale gegen Russland hochgedreht." unterschlägt.


 
Gut, der Spiegel hat das Zitat gekürzt (meiner Meinung nach um keine besonders bedeutende Passage, der Kern der Aussage blieb ja erhalten --> Die Anschuldigungen der Bundesregierung haben keine gute Informationsbasis), deine Quelle dagegen legte Alexander Neu Worte in den Mund, die er nie gesagt hat.



			
				IluBabe schrieb:
			
		

> Aus alledem schlussfolgert der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, dass die deutsche Regierung mit seiner Erklärung die Beschuldigungen gegen die Milizen *faktisch widerlegt*, die vermeintlich mit einer Buk-Rakete die МН17 abgeschossen hätten. *Zu dieser Schlussfolgerung kommt auch der Abgeordnete von Die Linke Alexander Neu*:



Und trotzdem schenkst du deiner Quelle mehr glauben als dem Spiegel ? Entschuldige bitte, dass ich dich nicht besonders ernst nehmen kann, wenn du eine Nachrichtenquelle verteidigst, die hier erwiesenermaßen Falschaussagen trifft und etablierten Medien gleichzeitig unterstellt, Informationen zu verschweigen, die es bereits vor einem Monat auf die Titelseite dieser geschafft haben.

Außerdem werden Experten zitiert, die es garnicht gibt. Es behauptet zwar keiner, dass dieser Kret Mayer ein Experte ist, es wird aber impliziert. Seinen Aussagen wird eine sehr hohe Bedeutung zugemessen und er wird direkt hinter einem Bundestagsabgeordneten genannt.

Aber immerhin stimmen wir ja in einem Punkt überein: Was die AWACS beobachtet haben ist völlig bedeutungslos, da sie viel zu weit vom Ort des Geschehens entfernt waren.



			
				xNeo92x schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sie marschieren wie Soldaten, werden angezogen wie Soldaten, machen den Hitlergruß...



Ahhhh. Sie sehen aus wie Soldaten, also sind sie Soldaten. Unbestechliche Logik. Wie ist das mit den ganzen Leuten in Deutschland, die Hosen mit Tarnmuster getragen haben als es IN war ? Die sahen auch aus wie Soldaten, hatten wir hier in Deutschland eine geheime Kinderarmee ?

Und wer den Hitlergruß macht muss sowieso Soldat sein. Das ist halt so, weil das so ist.
Sry, ich sehe ja ein dass es wirklich ******* ist wenn Kinder durch so eine Propaganda beeinflusst werden, aber sie deswegen als Kindersoldaten zu bezeichen ist trotzdem falsch.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Soldat ist ein bewaffneter Angehöriger einer Armee


Keine Waffen(ausbildung) - Keine Soldaten




			
				Putinversteher schrieb:
			
		

> Also du kennst es z.B. aus Deutschland das es Riesige Naziaufmärsche gibt und es dann dazu KEINE GEGENDEMONSTRATION ?



Nein. Aber in der Ukraine herrscht zur Zeit Bürgerkrieg, die meisten Menschen haben wohl dringenderes im Kopf als Gegendemonstrationen, z.B. wie man ohne Gaslieferung über den Winter kommen soll ohne zu erfrieren.
Oder vielleicht möchten sie auch einfach nur nicht erschossen werden, das soll einigen bei den letzten großen Demonstrationen passiert sein...

Ich möchte diese rechten Bewegungen nicht schönreden, aber in Krisenzeiten haben es Extremisten immer einfacher Anhänger zu finden, gleichzeitig gibt es weniger die sich ihnen entgegenstellen. Genau das ist zur Zeit in der Ukraine der Fall. Die Regierung versucht verzweifelt, die Hälfte ihres Landes wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen, die von den Separatisten kontrolliert wird. Dazu kommt ein Flugzeugabsturz, Konvois die unerlaubt die Grenze überqueren... Und demnächst sollen auch noch Parlamentswahlen abgehalten werden. Die haben einfach wichtigeres zu tun als Gegendemonstrationen zu organisieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Naja, sie marschieren wie Soldaten, werden angezogen wie Soldaten, machen den Hitlergruß...


 
Und außerhalb des Blickfeldes der Kamera stehen Leute die die Kinder dazu zwingen?


----------



## IluBabe (8. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag, 07.09.2014 – 15:42 Uhr wäre der Zeit voraus gewesen, da das Dokument: Deutscher Bundestag Drucksache 18/2521 zeitlich auf den 9.9. datiert. - wobei sich das Antwortschreiben der Bundesregierung auf den 5.9. (siehe: http://neu-alexander.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/KANr18-2316DIELINKE.pdf) datiert. Ich bin kein SPON Leser, weswegen mir da ein Datumsfehler ersterhand als wahrscheinlicher erschien. - Aber da hast du ja nun deutlich den Hinweis gegeben.



> Und trotzdem schenkst du deiner Quelle mehr glauben als dem Spiegel ? Entschuldige bitte, dass ich dich nicht besonders ernst nehmen kann, wenn du eine Nachrichtenquelle verteidigst, die hier erwiesenermaßen Falschaussagen trifft und etablierten Medien gleichzeitig unterstellt, Informationen zu verschweigen, die es bereits vor einem Monat auf die Titelseite dieser geschafft haben.


s.o. 1 i.V.m 2. - ich verteidig VoR nicht. Eine solche Unterstellung verbitte ich mir, erst recht da ich es schon zuvor eben schrieb, dass ich: "nicht auf den VoR Artikel eingegangen bin", ich hab ihn nur zitiert zum nachlesen.



> Die gestern erschienene Behauptung, westliche Medien hätten versucht, dieses Dokument zu verschleiern, ist damit mehr als nur lächerlich.


Der Wortlaut ist: "Grund dafür ist wohl", meint der deutsche Politikwissenschaftler Kret Mayer, "dass man auf das Dokument mit Antworten auf die Anfrage der Fraktion Die Linke nicht unnötig aufmerksam machen wollte." - Die Ausweisung des Zitats legt nahe das VoR sich diese Position zu eigen macht, jedoch ist es immer noch kein Wortlaut von VoR sprich du machst hier schickes Schattenfechten.
Weiterlesen: Radio : Spektrum Live : Stimme Russlands



> Die Anschuldigungen der Bundesregierung haben keine gute Informationsbasis), deine Quelle dagegen legte Alexander Neu Worte in den Mund, die er nie gesagt hat.


Woher ist das den nun? Also ich hab mal eben gesucht und finde bei: MEDIEN | Dr. Alexander Neu -> Deutschland trägt zur Eskalation des Ukraine Konflikts bei | Dr. Alexander Neu 


> Die Antworten der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion DIE LINKE. zeigen ganz deutlich: Die Bundesregierung verfügt über keinerlei Kenntnisse, ob die MH17 in der Ukraine abgeschossen wurde und vor allem von welcher Kriegspartei sie abgeschossen wurde. Diese Aussagen kontrastieren enorm mit den Vorwürfen der Bundesregierung und ihren westlichen Partnern gegen die Aufständischen und gegen Russland, sie seien für den Abschuss verantwortlich, so Alexander Neu, Obmann im Verteidigungsausschuss.
> Neu weiter: “Es findet somit eine Schuldzuweisung auf der Grundlage wilder Spekulationen, von Wunschdenken und vor allem aufgrund politischer Interessen gegenüber Russland statt, die jeglichen rechtsstaatlichen Ansprüchen auf hinreichende Beweislagen widersprechen. Und mit diesen bislang nicht bewiesenen Beschuldigungen wird die Sanktionsspirale gegen Russland hochgedreht. Die Bundesregierung beteiligt sich bewusst an der Eskalation des Ukraine-Konfliktes, anstatt zur De-Eskalation beizutragen. Eine verantwortungsvolle Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik sieht anders aus.”


Ich hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut, weil mich deine Aussage stutzig gemacht hat. Und es spricht für sich. So gesehen geht wohl das Zitat noch weiter, anderfalls hätte A. Neu wohl es auch nicht bei sich auf die Seite gestellt.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Oktober 2014)

Hahahahaha
Das Video hat es sogar auf 9gag geschafft 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9k05CbXmqE
This Soldier Doesn't Give A F**k To Rocket Attack Just Next To Him - 9GAG.tv

F*cks given: Zero! 

Der Typ hat einfach die Schnauze voll von dem ganzen Dreckspack, dass sie ständig angreift.


----------



## Laudian (9. Oktober 2014)

Off-Topic wurde ausgeblendet, ihr kennt das Spielchen ja inzwischen 

Hier geht es nach wie vor um die Ukraine, nicht um die Namen der Forenteilnehmer, deren politische Gesinnung oder dergleichen.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gutes Interview mit Sahra Wagenknecht.

Steht eigentlich alles drin, was man zum Thema Ukraine wissen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet, ob ein Staat eigentständig überlebensfähig ist? Du? Die Medien? Ich denke diese Frage solten wir doch lieben dem Volk, oder dem demokratischen gewählten Parlament überlassen.



"Fragen dem Volk überlassen" wäre in der Tat eine gute Idee gewesen.
Konjunktiv.



> Nur mal so nebenbei, bei der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der USA, gab es da die Möglichkeit zum Empire und zu den bisherigen Umständen zurückzukehren? Hm, die Abspaltung war dann vermutlich auch nicht "demokratisch legitimiert" oder wie?



Die Abspaltung als solche wurde in Konsensfindung der einzelnen Kolonien beschlossen, war also auf dieser Ebene demokratisch (und die Führung der einzelnen Kolonien demokratisch legitimiert war, wäre ein anderes Thema für einen anderen Thread nach Maßstäben einer anderen Zeit). Eine nachträgliche Abstimmung über die Umkehrung einer aus dem nichts heraus umgesetzten Abspaltung erübrigte sich damit.



> Und hier hat sich das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim für Unabhängig erklärt. Dass das schottische Parlament die britische Regierung konsulitert hat ist ja ganz lobenswert, aber nicht notwendig.



Sagt auch keiner. Aber das sie ihr Volk vorher befragt haben und ihm und allen(!) Interessensgruppen die nötigen Zeit gaben, sich hinriechend zu informieren, das war absolut notwendig. Ebenso wie die Abwicklung der Befragung unter sicheren Bedingungen und unter Beteiligung aller Interessensparteien, um einseitige Verfälschungen/Einflussnahme auszuschließen.



> das ändert aber nichts an der rechtmäßig erfolgten Unabhängigkeitserklärung.



"rechtmäßig"? Die Behauptung einer nachträglichen demokratischen Legitimierung war ja schon weit hergeholt, aber "rechtmäßig" ist geradezu absurd. Selbst nach Darstellung des Krim-Parlamentes fand die Abspaltung allein deswegen statt, weil die geplanten Schritte im Rechtssystem der Ukraine unrechtmäßig gewesen wären.



> Die Frage wäre natürlich inwieweit Russland dafür überhaupt aufkommen muss. Gibt es da Präzedenzfälle?



Für die moralische Frage "jemand eignet sich fremdes Eigentum an, muss er dafür eine Gegenleistung erbringen?" gibt es sehr, sehr viele Präzedenzfälle. Für die juristische Frage "jemand taucht mit militärischen Einheiten auf fremden Territorium auf und übernimmt die Macht" auch.



> Hätte Schottland bei einer positiven Unabhängigkeitserkärung denn an GB irgendwelche Entschädigungen leisten müssen? Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht und ich finde dazu auch nichts.



GB hätte die militärische Ausstattung behalten, Schottland hätte seinen Teil der Staatschulden übernommen. Soviel war bereits vereinbart. Beim kommunalen Eigentum stellt sich die Frage nicht, da die Mehrheit über den künftigen Verbleib beim alten oder neuen Staat abgestimmt hätte (im Rahmen der Abspaltungswahl). Mit Ausbleib einer derartigen Wahl auf der Krim stellt sich die Frage dort eh nicht, allerdings zulasten Russlands als Rechtsnachfolger der Republik Krim.

Entschädigung von Privatleuten für die "Diktatur der Mehrheit" wäre eine moralische Frage. In Demokratien ist sie, zumindest in gewissem Maße, üblich. (Siehe z.B. Grundstückenteignungen für Straßenbau, die nicht als Diebstahl erfolgen)



> Und wogegen soll man sich denn bitte "verteidigen" ?
> 
> Zitat Wiki:
> 
> Ergo, war es zum Anfang so gegründet, wie du es gesagt hast, aber es wich dann neuen Anforderung, nämlich der Verteidigung gegen die SU. Mit dem Zusammenbruch der SU, fiel ja auch der Feind weg, gegen wen also verteidigen?



Von Anfang bis Ende gegen "Möglichkeiten". Vorherrschendes Thema der letzten Jahrzehnte dürfte der arabische Raum gewesen sein, aber prinzipiell besteht immer überall die Möglichkeit eines Angriffes. Ein Verteidigungsbündnis wird erst dann überflüssig, wenn jegliche Verteidigung überflüssig wird. Können wir also Bundeswehr, US Army,... abschaffen? Wenn nicht, dann hat auch die NATO noch einen Sinn.



> Ich denke mal, dass sich das nicht maßgeblich geändert hatte. Ich habe mal gelesen (kann es leider nicht mehr finden) dass der Westen "pro-westlich", der Osten "pro-russisch" ist. Sieht man auch recht deutlich bei den Wahlen (die laut OSZE internationalen Standards entsprachen).



Again: Welche Wahlen? Seit den von dir verlinkten ist mir nur eine Präsidentwahl bekannt. Und deren Ergebnis spricht sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr eindeutig gegen dein Denkweise, dass die Zustimmung zu Janukowitschs Partei sich seit 2010 "nicht maßgeblich geändert" hätte. Selbst wenn man -aus welchem Grund auch immer- annehmen möchte, dass die nicht an der Wahl teilnehmenden Regionen zu 100% für den Kandidaten dieser Partei gestimmt hätten.



> 75% aller Stimmen sind 75% aller Stimmen.



Falsch. Es können "75% aller abgegeben Stimmen", "75% aller Stimmberechtigten" oder, im Falle von Paralmenten, "75% aller Sitze" sein.



> Entweder man hält sich an die Prinzipen des Rechtsstaates, dann war die Absetzung rein juristisch falsch, oder wir verlassen den Rechtsstaat. Wenn du meinst Gesetze und die ukrainische Verfassung sollen bei der Absetzung Janukowitschs keine Rolle spielen, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. Aber dann steh auch dazu, das du nichts auf die Verfassung der Ukraine gibts.



Hör mit deiner Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei auf. Eine Entweder-oder-Frage ist Rechtmäßigkeit nur für ein Gericht.
Und deine Ausflüchte kannst du dir auch sparen. Du behauptest bislang nicht, es wäre "unrechtmäßig" gewesen, du sprichst von einem "Putsch". Das ist eine ganz bestimmte Form von nicht-rechtsstaatlichem Regierungswechsel, der aus gutem Grund einen ganz bestimmten moralischen Status hat, weil er ganz bestimmte Vorgänge beinhaltet.
Vorgänge, die in Ukraine fehlen.




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der demokratisch gewählte Präsident durch ein nicht Verfassungskonformes Abstimmungsergebnis abgesetzt wird nennt man das einen Putsch.



Putsch




Laudian schrieb:


> Erreicht haben sie das genaue Gegenteil. Anstatt dem von Moskau durchgesetzten Janukowitsch hat die Ukraine jetzt einen Regierungschef, der überhaupt nicht gewählt wurde - zumindest konnte ein großer Teil der Opposition nicht an der Wahl teilnehmen.


 
Huh?
Welcher "große Teil der Opposition" konnte denn bitte schön nicht an der Wahl des aktuellen Präsidenten der Ukraine teilnehmen?




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Also du kennst es z.B. aus Deutschland das es Riesige Naziaufmärsche gibt und es dann dazu KEINE GEGENDEMONSTRATION ?



Ich kenne Bilder aus Deutschland von großen Naziaufmärschen, auf denen keine Spur einer Gegendemonstration zu sehen ist.
Und mehr als (bewegte) Bilder scheinst du aus der Ukraine auch nicht zu kennen/akzeptieren, sieht man mal von einseitigen Berichten von Personen ab, die definitiv ein bestimmtes persönliches Interesse haben - also alles andere als objektiv sind.


----------



## maxmueller92 (9. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du bitte aufhören anstatt Fragen zu beantworten auf Rechtschreibfehler zu verweisen oder zu relativieren, das kotzt mich hier langsam an.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Interview mit Sahra Wagenknecht.
> 
> Steht eigentlich alles drin, was man zum Thema Ukraine wissen muss.



Tja, jetzt weiß ich wieder, weshalb ich nie Die Linke wähle.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2yDNRqsUhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Der Ukraine gehen anscheind die Panzer aus. *


----------



## Putinversteher (10. Oktober 2014)

Das letzte Video ist mMn. alles andere als seriös - wenn überhaupt dort erhöhte Strahlung ausgeht, dann doch viel eher dadurch das die Panzer von Panzerbrechender Uran gehärteter Munition geschossen haben. (Was aber auch katastrophale Auswirkungen auf Mensch und Tier hat durch die verdampften Uranpartikel)


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss, dass dieses Video nicht als seriös eingestuft werden kann, aber es wirft ein paar interessante Fragen auf und ich war auf eure Wertung gespannt.
Es gibt diesen Panzerfriedhof in Tschernobyl.
Der Geigerzähler zeigte erhöhte Radioaktivität.
Die Ukraine hat angeblich keine Uranmunition.
Wenn Uranmunition eingesetzt wurde, woher stammt diese?


*
MH17-Wrack: Opfer mit Sauerstoffmaske gefunden | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*

"Ein Opfer des MH17-Absturzes wurde mit einer Sauerstoffmaske auf dem  Gesicht gefunden. Das bestätigte jetzt der niederländische Außenminister  Frans Timmermans. *Dies bedeutet, dass mindestens ein Passagier nach dem  Zwischenfall in der Luft Zeit gefunden hatte, sich eine Sauerstoffmaske  umzubinden.*                         ..."


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn Uranmunition eingesetzt wurde, woher stammt diese?


 
Russland?


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Oktober 2014)

USA/NATO?
Waffenhändler?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Alles möglich.
Ich tippe aber dass man den Separatisten Uranmunition verkauft hat.
Wahrscheinlich illegal. Da kommt dann jeder in Frage.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wie du schon sagst, alles ist möglich!
Falls die Seperatisten den Panzer mit Uranmunition beschossen hätten, würde er erhöhte Strahlung aufweisen.
Sie könnten diese Munition z.B. auch von der Ukrainischen Armee erbeutet haben.

Aber wenn man, wie du vermutest, diese Munition *bewusst* einsetzt, dreht man dann so einen Film darüber?
Vermutlich nicht!
Wobei wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt wären, ...aber alles ist möglich.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte auch einen Film drehen um von sich abzulenken.
Wenn einer immer wieder laut schreit dass er unschuldig ist wird ihm die Mehrheit irgendwann von selbst glauben ohne Fakten zu fordern.

Daher ist es mir eigentlich auch Wumpe wer nun die Uranmunition nutzt und wer nicht und woher sie kommt.
Ändert nichts an der Gesamtsituation.


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. Oktober 2014)

Und am lautesten schreien nunmal die USA und konsorten..


----------



## Putinversteher (11. Oktober 2014)

GANZ AKTUELL - DEUTSCHER WHISTLEBLOWER JOURNALIST BESTÄTIGT DAS UNSERE MEDIEN BEWUSST IM AUFTRAG DER USA KRIEGSPROPAGANDA BETREIBEN !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3DflD8z-is


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

Na ich weiß nicht.
Ein Typ der vor der Islamisierung Europas warnt -- und dazu ein paar sehr merkwürdige Thesen aus dem Ärmel schüttelt -- und gleichzeitig erklärt dass es keine Umweltschäden durch Shell im Niger Delta gibt -- weil er von Shell dafür bezahlt wurde -- ist für mich nicht wirklich glaubwürdig.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich 5 Hände voll von solchen Leuten die alles sagen damit man sie beachtet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich finds schon interessant. Allerdings bin ich skeptisch: 

- Ich kann die Auffassung nicht nachvollziehen, dass die deutschen Medien versuchen, Europa und Russland in einen Krieg zu verwickeln. Wie ich schon schrieb, sind im Ukraine-Konflikt viele Ereignisse schlicht Interpretationssache. Je nach dem, ob man westliche oder russische Standpunkte einnimmt interpretiert man die Ereignisse in der Ukraine unterschiedlich. Wenn Russland-Sympathisanten behaupten, dass die westlichen bzw deutschen Medien nur Propaganda verbreiten, dann nur, weil dort ihre prorussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen keine Bestätigungen finden. Außerdem tut Herr Ulfkotte so, als hätte Russland überhaupt nichts getan, was eine kritische Haltung bzw Berichterstattung des Westens gegenüber Russland rechtfertigt. 

- Der Gasangriff 1988 ist wohl kaum Deutschland in die Schuhe zu schieben. Da kann ich seine Empörung nicht verstehen. Giftgasangriff auf Halabdscha

- Es wird in der FAZ nicht gerne gesehen, wenn dort prorussischen Artikel verfasst werden? Ja, das ist angesichts Russlands Handlungen von einem bürgerlich-konservativen Blatt wie der FAZ  auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Für ihn ist das ein Beweis für fehlende Pressefreiheit in Deutschland. Na ja, ich finde, das ist eine unangemessen drastische Auslegung von ihm, um es milde auszudrücken.

- Deutschland ist eine Art Kolonie der USA? Als Beleg dafür nennt er die Tatsache, dass Deutschland keine eigenen Atomwaffen besitzen will, die Amerikaner hier aber welche lagern. Für mich ist das mitnichten ein Beleg dafür. Außerdem muss man auch sehen, dass die Amerikaner in Deutschland ihre europäische Hauptbasis haben.

- Alle Journalisten der großen deutschen Zeitungen, Magazine, Radio- und Fernsehstationen sind Mitglieder oder Gäste transatlantischer Organisationen und junge Journalisten werden dort proamerikanisch beeinflusst, später kommen im Rahmen dieser Einflussnahme dann noch "Non-Official-Cover"-Leute, CIA-Agenten oder Leute anderer amerikanischer Dienste auf sie zu, und waschen ihr Gehirn. Aber nach dieser Darstellung müsste Amerika ja fast schon scientologyartig die Journalisten "missionieren". Bei so einer Theorie winkt ja selbst die Linke ab und das soll was heißen. 

Ukraine: Dehm von Die Linke sieht Medien von US-Geheimdiensten gesteuert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

- Er sagt, dass er mal für den BND einen Artikel mit den ihm vorgelegten BND-Informationen geschrieben und veröffentlicht hat. Er hat sich also bestechen lassen und stellt danach die provozierende Frage, ob das Journalismus sein soll? Wenn das nicht mal ein Eigentor war(?), ABER er begründet sein Handeln damit, dass man nicht nein sagen kann, weil man ansonsten gefeuert wird. Ist das so? Er nennt einen Kollegen und bei dem war das angeblich der Fall. Selbst wenn die Geschichte mit seinem Kollegen stimmen sollte, so kann man aus einem Fall doch kein Pauschalurteil über alle Zeitungen, Magazine, Radio- und Fernsehstationen treffen. 

- Bisher musste er 6 Hausdurchsuchungen über sich ergehen lassen, weil er unter dem Verdacht steht, Staatsgeheimnisse zu veröffentlichen. Klingt irgendwie nach: "Seht ihr, ich hab Recht. Ich sage die Wahrheit und das will der Staat nicht." Allerdings hat keiner eine Ahnung nach welcher Art Geheimnissen dort gesucht wird. Vielleicht ein 20 Jahre altes Dokument vom BND?


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2014)

Zu Gast bei deutschen Putin-Fans | VICE Deutschland



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt wahrscheinlich 5 Hände voll von solchen Leuten die alles sagen damit man sie beachtet.


Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man sich anschaut auf welchem Kanal von welcher Person das ganze hochgeladen ist: psiram - Holger Strohm. 
Also mal wieder die Creme de la Creme der Vertreter von Pseudowissenschaft, Esoterik und Verschwörungstheorien. Diese Leute taugen vielleicht noch zur Belustigung aber Ernst nehmen kann man sie absolut nicht - vorallem wenn sie noch mit klemmenden Capslock angekündigt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass dieses Video nicht als seriös eingestuft werden kann, aber es wirft ein paar interessante Fragen auf und ich war auf eure Wertung gespannt.
> Es gibt diesen Panzerfriedhof in Tschernobyl.
> Der Geigerzähler zeigte erhöhte Radioaktivität.
> Die Ukraine hat angeblich keine Uranmunition.
> Wenn Uranmunition eingesetzt wurde, woher stammt diese?



Erste Frage, die ich mal hätte:
Was heißt "erhöhte" Radioaktivität? Welche Werte wurden wo wie gemessen, welche werden als "normal" definiert.

Das Tschernobyl-Märchen rangiert in meinen Augen jedenfalls nur knapp über dem Atomwaffen-Einsatz der Rebellen. Die Tschernobyl-Schrotthalden enthalten nur sehr wenige Kampfpanzer - schlichtweg, weil die nicht für Aufräumarbeiten taugen. Schweres Gerät findet man eigentlich nur in Form von Bergepanzern, dazu ein paar Schützenpanzer. Man müsste schon ziemlich verzweifelt sein, um sich davon einen strategischen Vorteil zu erhoffen. Und das Ganze steht ohne jegliche Pflege oder vorbeugende Konservierung seit zweieinhalb Jahrzehnten in der Landschaft herum. Verschiedenen Berichten zu Folge ist z.T. auch alles ausgebaut, was man tragen kann - Diebe kennen keine Strahlung


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> GANZ AKTUELL - DEUTSCHER WHISTLEBLOWER JOURNALIST BESTÄTIGT DAS UNSERE MEDIEN BEWUSST IM AUFTRAG DER USA KRIEGSPROPAGANDA BETREIBEN !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3DflD8z-is



Eine klare Aussage dieses Journalisten, mit der er sich ins berufliche AUS katapultiert, denn keine große deutsche Zeitung wird ihn je wieder beschäftigen!
Er wird seine Aussagen wohl beweisen können, da er sicherlich mit gerichtlichen Strafverfahren rechnen muss, wo bereits "Die Anstalt" wegen weniger verklagt wurde.



Interessant finde ich, wie ihr mit dieser Information umgeht!


			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich weiß nicht.
> Ein Typ der vor der Islamisierung Europas warnt -- und dazu ein paar  sehr merkwürdige Thesen aus dem Ärmel schüttelt -- und gleichzeitig  erklärt dass es keine Umweltschäden durch Shell im Niger Delta gibt --  weil er von Shell dafür bezahlt wurde --* ist für mich nicht wirklich  glaubwürdig*.
> Es gibt wahrscheinlich 5 Hände voll von solchen Leuten die alles sagen damit man sie beachtet.


Hast du wieder nur die Überschrift gelesen, statt das Video zu sehen?
Irgendwie ist deine Argumentation zu Themen, die dir nicht passen, immer "ist für mich unglaubwürdig". Du suchst nach "dunklen Flecken", um die Leute,Zeitungen, etc. in den Dreck zu ziehen (Ich erinnere mich noch gut an deine Beiträge z.B. über Peter Schall-Latour und Deutsche Wirtschaftsnachrichten), setzt dich aber nie mit dem Thema auseinander. Da müsstest du ja glaubhafte Gegenargumente  und Quellen bringen...
Die USA und Kiew haben bereits mehrfach öffentlich gelogen! - Sind sie für dich in der Ukrainekrise glaubhaft oder auch unglaubwürdig?




			
				Pouton schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch interessanter wird es*, wenn man sich anschaut auf welchem Kanal von welcher Person das ganze hochgeladen ist: psiram - Holger Strohm.
> Also mal wieder die Creme de la Creme der Vertreter von  Pseudowissenschaft, Esoterik und Verschwörungstheorien. Diese Leute  taugen vielleicht noch zur Belustigung aber Ernst nehmen kann man sie  absolut nicht - vorallem wenn sie noch mit klemmenden Capslock  angekündigt werden.


Auch du setzt dich nicht mit dem Thema auseinander!
Du hättest dir vielleicht auch lieber das Video ansehen sollen!
Wenn deine einzige Argumentation dazu, darin besteht, Verschwörungstheorien zu wittern und uns darauf aufmerksam zu machen und du gar nicht merkst, wie du damit selber zum Verschwörungstheoretiker wirst.....finde ich das sehr bedenklich! Wann präsentierst du uns denn deine netten "Reichsbürger" wieder?

Ist es nicht völlig unwichtig und nur vom eigentlichen Thema ablenkend, wer dieses Video *hochgeladen* hat? 
Wichtig ist, von wem das Video ist!
*Ich bin ganz gespannt, ob du auch erkennen kannst, von wem das Video ist!

*
@ Split999
Wenigstens hast du versucht, dich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen!* 
*Deine Argumentation ist etwas fehlerhaft.


> - Der Gasangriff 1988 ist wohl kaum Deutschland in die Schuhe zu schieben. Da kann ich seine Empörung nicht verstehen.


Leider doch!*
Giftgasangriff auf Halabdscha 1988 - SPIEGEL ONLINE


*


> Deutschland ist eine Art Kolonie der USA?....


Zumindest handelt Deutschland, auch wenn wir uns damit selber schaden, im Sinne der USA*.
Obama-Vize blamiert Merkel: USA haben EU zu Sanktionen gegen Russland gezwungen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN*
*ARD sagt es offen: Deutschland ist immer noch US-besetzt und Bundesregierung hilft mit! - YouTube

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abschuss MH17: Neuer Verdacht gegen die Regierung der Ukraine | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
*


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hast du wieder nur die Überschrift gelesen, statt das Video zu sehen?
> Irgendwie ist deine Argumentation zu Themen, die dir nicht passen, immer "ist für mich unglaubwürdig". Du suchst nach "dunklen Flecken", um die Leute,Zeitungen, etc. in den Dreck zu ziehen (Ich erinnere mich noch gut an deine Beiträge z.B. über Peter Schall-Latour und Deutsche Wirtschaftsnachrichten), setzt dich aber nie mit dem Thema auseinander. Da müsstest du ja glaubhafte Gegenargumente  und Quellen bringen...
> Die USA und Kiew haben bereits mehrfach öffentlich gelogen! - Sind sie für dich in der Ukrainekrise glaubhaft oder auch unglaubwürdig?


 
Natürlich ist das für mich nicht glaubwürdig denn ich schaue mir Sachen an und ermittle dann in wie weit ich das als seriös ansehen kann.
In diesem Fall ist das ein Vollpfosten der auf Wichtig macht. Davon gibt es leider eine ganze Menge auf der Welt.
Ein paar davon hocken in der Ost Ukraine und glauben echt dass sie sich abspalten können.


----------



## maxmueller92 (12. Oktober 2014)

Erklär mir doch bitte mal woran man einen Vollpfosten erkennt. Jeder der sich wie ich ein wenig mit bestimmten bereichen der Psychologie beschäftigt hat wird mir zustimmen, dass dieser Mann glaubwürdiger ist als so mancher Politiker..Natürlich glaube ich ihm nicht zu 100%, und es gibt auch 2, 3 Punkte bei denen ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin aber ich finde nichts wo ich sagen würde ich glaub der lügt. Und da bringst du mit deinen Spiegel etc. Beispielen öfters Sachen wo ich an ein paar Ecken hängenbleibe und stutzig werde.


----------



## xNeo92x (12. Oktober 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch bitte mal woran man einen Vollpfosten erkennt. Jeder der sich wie ich ein wenig mit bestimmten bereichen der Psychologie beschäftigt hat wird mir zustimmen, dass dieser Mann glaubwürdiger ist als so mancher Politiker..Natürlich glaube ich ihm nicht zu 100%, und es gibt auch 2, 3 Punkte bei denen ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin aber ich finde nichts wo ich sagen würde ich glaub der lügt. Und da bringst du mit deinen Spiegel etc. Beispielen öfters Sachen wo ich an ein paar Ecken hängenbleibe und stutzig werde.


Lass ihn einfach. Er ist mit dieser verkorksten Weltanschauung groß geworden. Da kannst du mit noch so viel Vernunft und Logik argumentieren, es wird einfach nichts bringen. 

Weißt du, als wir damals in der Schule diese Dödel namens Hitler und Stalin durch genommen haben, hab ich mich mit regelrechter Wut gefragt "warum haben die Menschen nichts bemerkt, warum waren plötzlich alle so verblödet?" 
Und jetzt sehe ich genau das gleiche...
Und es macht mich wütend und traurig zugleich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Oktober 2014)

Also an den Äußerungen Ulfkottes ist ganz sicher irgendwie irgendwo irgendetwas dran. Allerdings habe ich die starke Vermutung, dass seine Darstellungen der Gefahren für die deutschen Medien wie seine Darstellungen der Gefahren des Islams für Europa von Übertreibung, Hysterie und Pauschalurteilen geprägt sind.

Folgendes steht über Ulfkotte zum Thema Islam auf Wikipedia: 





> Seine Äußerungen und die Methodik seiner Beweisführung und Schlussfolgerungen werden, sofern sie von den Medien aufgegriffen werden, fast durchgängig abgelehnt.


 Udo Ulfkotte

Der Typ ist auf jeden Fall mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 


xNeo92x 

In Russland ist es um die Demokratie und die Pressefreiheit um Welten schlechter bestellt. Wenn einem diese Werte etwas bedeuten, dann frage ich mich, was verblödeter ist: Lobeshymnen auf die Autokratie eines Putin zu singen oder fragwürdige Äußerungen eines Ulfkottes nicht für voll zu nehmen? Und wo du gerade von Hitler sprichst: Wer hat vor einigen Monaten fremdes Territorium annektiert? Wobei das aber auch nur zum Schutz von Volksdeu.. äh Russen war, gelle?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2014)

Für Leute, die gerne Einzelmeldugnen aus der Region sammeln, gibts in der heutigen TAZ übrigens einen Bericht über einen russischen Soldaten, der von seinem Einsatz in der Ukraine mit einem Bein weniger zurückkam. Obs alles stimmt, weiß man natürlich nicht - aber tut man bei sämtlichen Youtube-Videos ja auch nicht und hier gibt es ja viele Leute, denen es wichtig ist, auch mal "die andere Seite" zu beachten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran warum setzt du keinen Link?


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Leute, die gerne Einzelmeldugnen aus der Region sammeln, gibts in der heutigen TAZ übrigens einen Bericht über einen russischen Soldaten, der von seinem Einsatz in der Ukraine mit einem Bein weniger zurückkam. Obs alles stimmt, weiß man natürlich nicht - aber tut man bei sämtlichen Youtube-Videos ja auch nicht und hier gibt es ja viele Leute, denen es wichtig ist, auch mal "die andere Seite" zu beachten.


 
Hab im Internet bei der TAZ dazu nichts gefunden. 
Es gibt auch keine russischen Soldaten, die in einem offiziellen Einsatz dort sind.
Höchstens freiwillige Veteranen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auch nichts dazu gefunden.
Munkeln wir mal, es ist Schleichwerbung für den Kauf der Papierausgabe der taz.


----------



## Govego (13. Oktober 2014)

ich bin momentan zumindest froh, dass putin gesagt hat, dass er seine truppen aus dem grenzgebiet der ukraine abzieht, sofern er sich daran hält.

anbei finde ich es ziemlich interessant, dass man vom ukraine konflikt erheblich weniger mit bekommt, als der krieg gegen den IS, und das obwohl die ukraine geographisch erheblich näher ist, als der IS konflikt!


----------



## Putinversteher (13. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Ulfkotte, wurde die FAZ Redaktion angesprochen. Macht euch am besten selbst ein Bild - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSEII0SQlG8

@Govego: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZPryjDdMZo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran warum setzt du keinen Link?



Weil man Papier so schlecht verlinken kann. Aber die wirklich interessierten wird das nicht abhalten, mal beim nächsten Supermarkt reinzublättern. 




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine russischen Soldaten, die in einem offiziellen Einsatz dort sind.
> Höchstens freiwillige Veteranen.


 
Darüber gibts genauso geteilte Ansichten, wie zu diversen Vorwürfen Russlands&Putinfreunde gegenüber der Ukraine&"dem Westen". Es soll ja Leute geben, die sind der Meinung, man müsse jedes Gerücht und jede Meldung glauben, um "alle Seiten" zu sehen und nicht nur dass, was "Mainstream"-Medien (wie z.B. RT und ria novosti) zu sehen 



Govego schrieb:


> ich bin momentan zumindest froh, dass putin gesagt hat, dass er seine truppen aus dem grenzgebiet der ukraine abzieht, sofern er sich daran hält.



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein:
Ich kann mir das Gewese um Truppenverlagerungen sowohl Russlands als auch anderer nicht nachvollziehen. Putin zieht seine Truppen zum vierten oder fünften Mal in diesem Jahr ab. Und jede Armee im Umkreis von 2000 km ist in der Lage, binnen 5-10 Stunden einen schweren Luftschlag auszuführen, jeder Nachbar ist in der Lage, binnen 24-48h Bodentruppen vor Ort zu haben. Die Zeiten, als einem Angriff eine mehrwöchige Mobilisierung vorrausgehen mussten und ein Truppenabzug Sicherheit suggerierte, sind seit über einem halben Jahrhundert vorbei. Ein russischer Abzug ist schön für die russischen Soldaten, die an ihre Heimatstandorte kommen. Aber allen anderen kann er imho egal sein.



> anbei finde ich es ziemlich interessant, dass man vom ukraine konflikt erheblich weniger mit bekommt, als der krieg gegen den IS, und das obwohl die ukraine geographisch erheblich näher ist, als der IS konflikt!


 
Ukraine ist alt und es tut sich nicht - unsere Medien sind geil nach neuen Blutbaden. Außerdem hat die NATO und insbesondere die US-Amerikaner seit Jahrzehnten eine reibungslos laufende Pressestelle und IS versteht sich exzellent auf die Nutzung moderner Medien. Die Journalisten selbst können von der Türkei aus bequem zugucken:
Aktuell + Beispielslose Brutalität + Umfangreiches Bildmaterial von beiden Seiten + Einblick vor Ort
>>>
Stillstand + unklare Waffenstillstandsverletzungen + kaum Material von Kämpfen + Einblicke nur über Propagandaabteilungen


----------



## Govego (13. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1)
> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein:
> Ich kann mir das Gewese um Truppenverlagerungen sowohl Russlands als auch anderer nicht nachvollziehen. Putin zieht seine Truppen zum vierten oder fünften Mal in diesem Jahr ab. Und jede Armee im Umkreis von 2000 km ist in der Lage, binnen 5-10 Stunden einen schweren Luftschlag auszuführen, jeder Nachbar ist in der Lage, binnen 24-48h Bodentruppen vor Ort zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
zu 1) ja, da gebe ich dir recht. aber mit den von dir genannten mothoden kann putin nicht mehr leugnen, nicht am krieg mit der ukraine beteiligt zu sein. so könnte er die truppen nämlich ganz einfach heimlich über die grenze schicken, sowie er es sonst auch tut.
ich erinnere mich noch sehr gerne an die nummer mit den fallschirmspringern, die versehentlich falsch abgesprungen und versehentlich in der ukraine geladen sind 

zu 2) oh, du deprimierende welt! "panis et circenses" gilt nach 2000 jahren immer noch!


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil man Papier so schlecht verlinken kann. Aber die wirklich interessierten wird das nicht abhalten, mal beim nächsten Supermarkt reinzublättern.


 
Die taz stellt wenig später auch alle Papierartikel online. 

Russlands Schattenarmee in der Ukraine: Ein Bein für Russland - taz.de


----------



## IluBabe (14. Oktober 2014)

> Anfangs posierte Nikolai Koslow noch in der Uniform der Namenlosen. Später schlüpfte er in die Kluft der ukrainischen Miliz und trug die Uniform der Berkut-Spezialeinheiten des ukrainischen Innenministeriums, die Expräsident Janukowitsch eingesetzt hatte, um den Widerstand auf dem Kiewer Maidan zu brechen. Bislang ist es nur eine Vermutung, dass auch russische Soldaten an dem Einsatz beteiligt gewesen sein könnten.


 (aus dem taz Artikel: "Russlands Schattenarmee in der Ukraine: Ein Bein für Russland")

Ok - "Namenloser in Uniform - deckt sich dann zwar nicht mit im vorigen Absatz: _"Nikolai Koslow diente als Berufssoldat in einer Spezialeinheit im zentralrussischen Uljanowsk. Er war einer jener „grünen Männchen“ ohne Hoheitszeichen, die die Halbinsel Krim im März im Handumdrehen besetzten. Dutzende Fotos im Internet belegen das."_ - Weil Namenlose halt nicht eben zugleich dann doch namentlich bekannt sein können, aber das ist wohl eher der inneren Logik eine Schlussfolgerung und wird wohl dem Schreiberling so nicht aufgefallen sein, dass er sich mit dem wie er es schreibt die Aussage des vorhergehenden Absatz komplett zerstört. 

Ok - "Später schlüpfte er in die Kluft der ukrainischen Miliz" - tarnen und täuschen. Von mir aus auch das.

Was allerdings dann folgt: "trug die Uniform der Berkut-Spezialeinheiten des ukrainischen Innenministeriums, die Expräsident Janukowitsch eingesetzt hatte, um den Widerstand auf dem Kiewer Maidan zu brechen" ist gelinde gesagt lächerlich. - "Bislang ist es nur eine Vermutung, dass auch russische Soldaten an dem Einsatz beteiligt gewesen sein könnten." - Vermutung wirklich? Wenn es so wäre warum dann überhaupt erwähnen - ist das jetzt nun irgendwie "Wahr" oder wird hier einfach nur mal so etwas in den Raum gestellt, um zu schauen was hängen bleibt? Immerhin vermittelt man ja auch bei der taz die Aussage, daß das Gemetzel beim Maidan von Janukowitsch befohlen worden sei. Was also soll die Andeutung über das Hintertürchen der Spekulation? Sieht mir schwer nach dem Versuch aus Russland für die Schüße verantwortlich zu machen die auf die Aktivisten des Maidan aubgefeuert worden. Wird hier wirklich eine False Flag konstruiert die von Russland ausging, mit der Behautung Russland hat eskaliert. Ja das wird hier Verschwörungstheoretisch gemutmaßt. Schon ein hartes Stück jurnalistischer Tobak. Aber jeder muss seinen Teil zur Propaganda leisten. Immerhin dessen Brot ich eß, dessen Lied ich sing, ist auch bei der Taz wohl nicht abstreibar, erst recht in Zeiten wo man als Journalist so schlecht eine Neuanstellung findet - wohl erst recht wenn man sich vorher bei der Taz mit Artikeln verdingt. Hach da glüht das Feuer des westlichen Patrioten umso mehr auf, den so bleibt der Job sicher oder eben auch nicht.

Die Story ist herrlich dramatisch.

Das beklagen über: "Angriffe auf Journalisten Russlands / Öffentlichkeit soll auf keinen Fall etwas erfahren von den negativen Seiten des Krieges. Zuerst behinderten Rolltrupps in der Stadt Pskow, nahe der Grenze zu Estland, die Journalisten bei der Berichterstattung und schlugen den Chefredakteur der Pskowskaja Gubernija krankenhausreif. Danach wurden auch Korrespondenten des unabhängigen Senders Doschd und ein Team der britischen BBC überfallen, als sie zu dem Thema recherchierten." (da gabs wohl auch nen Video in der umgekehrten Richtung gelle) ist erst recht bigot wenn man in der Ukraine zugleich  russische TV-Sender verbietet, da macht sich ein EUassoziiationsabkommen natürlich wie gemacht. Mit der offenen demokratischen Gesellschaft der Ukraine, die solche Werte wie Pressefreiheit hoch hält. SCNR.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Oktober 2014)

*Rund 10.000 Rechtsradikale Freiheitsliebende Demokraten* des "Rechten Sektors" sind in der Ost-ukrainischen Metropole Charkow aus Kiew und der West-Ukraine eingetroffen. Der aggressive Nazi-Mob hat seinen Fackelmarsch zur Einschüchterung der Charkow-Bürger gestartet. Hinzu gestoßen sind rund 1.500 rechtsradikaler aggressiver Ultras des Fußballvereins Metallist Charkow. Bei dem letzten Pogrom der Rechtsradikalen in Charkow vor 2 Wochen - wurde ein Mann an einem Kirchenzaun gekreuzigt und mehrere Dutzend anders denkender Zivilisten schwer verletzt - Begonnen hat der Pogrom mit dem Niederreißen der Charkower Lenin-Statue.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxNsHtXbIo4

Der Beschuss des Donetzker Flughafens:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jS1_DOtyDU


----------



## Putinversteher (14. Oktober 2014)

Rund 10.000 Freiheitsliebende Demokraten
/fixed


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Rund 10.000 Freiheitsliebende Demokraten
> /fixed


 
Oh, ja sorry. Wie konnt ich nur 

EDIT:

*Einmal sauber machen bitte!*
http://www.neopresse.com/europa/poroschenko-laesst-saeubern/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2014)

Govego schrieb:


> zu 1) ja, da gebe ich dir recht. aber mit den von dir genannten mothoden kann putin nicht mehr leugnen, nicht am krieg mit der ukraine beteiligt zu sein. so könnte er die truppen nämlich ganz einfach heimlich über die grenze schicken, sowie er es sonst auch tut.
> ich erinnere mich noch sehr gerne an die nummer mit den fallschirmspringern, die versehentlich falsch abgesprungen und versehentlich in der ukraine geladen sind



Truppen, die man ohne großes Risiko in fremde Länder einschleusen könnte, kann man auch ohne großes Risiko heimlich in der Nähe der Grenze stationiert lassen - und man kann sie auch auf größere Entfernung innerhalb einer Nacht an ihren Einsatzort bringen. Auch wenn die dann nicht wissen, was sie nach dem Absprung machen sollen und den falschen Leuten in die Hände laufen 
Davon abgesehen wird Putin seitens der EU bisher vor allem die unerklärbar gute militärische Ausrüstung der Aufständischen zur Last gelegt und die Ukraine sprach vor allen Dingen von russischen Söldnern, die auf eigene Faust ins Land kommen. Die russsische Armee steht also weder militärisch noch diplomatisch in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Konflikt. Wenn Putin ein Zeichen setzten wollte, sollte er endlich mal die kriminell schlechte Grenzsicherung angehen. Wenn da verhindert würde, dass weiterhin unkontrolliert Waffen ins Land gelangen - das wäre eine Meldung wert. Aber nicht die x-te Verlegung von nicht kämpfenden Truppen aus nicht-Kampfgebieten in andere nicht-Kampfgebiete.



> zu 2) oh, du deprimierende welt! "panis et circenses" gilt nach 2000 jahren immer noch!


 
Brot gibts schon lange nicht mehr, Kuchen konnte sich als Alternative nicht durchsetzen - die Medien von heute beschränken sich das Spiel mit der Gewalt.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Die taz stellt wenig später auch alle Papierartikel online.
> 
> Russlands Schattenarmee in der Ukraine: Ein Bein für Russland - taz.de


 
Bei meinem letzten Posting hatte sie es noch nicht, aber danke dass du mir das nochmalige nachgucken abgenommen hast. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie diejenigen reagieren, die jeden x-beliebigen, sensationsgeifernden Youtube-Beitrag eines (angeblichen) Insiders zur Religion erheben und alle Hinweise als Propaganda abtun, dass dieser möglicherweise leicht überzogen ist oder auf (nicht-)Quellen zurückgreift, die viel auf ihrer Agenda haben, nur keine Wahrheit...


----------



## maxmueller92 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn man sich den Artikel so anschaut...Ich würde ja beim Bild mit den "bewaffneten Soldaten" (ohne Waffen) und den ganzen vielleichts (auf gut Deutsch nein) anfangen..


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Posting hatte sie es noch nicht, aber danke dass du mir das nochmalige nachgucken abgenommen hast. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie diejenigen reagieren, die jeden x-beliebigen, sensationsgeifernden Youtube-Beitrag eines (angeblichen) Insiders zur Religion erheben und alle Hinweise darauf, dass dieser möglicherweise leicht überzogen ist oder auf (nicht-)Quellen zurückgreift, die viel auf ihrer Agenda haben, nur keine Wahrheit...



Daran beteilige ich mich mal. Geschrieben von einem ethnischen Russen:

*Wladimir Putin betreibt eine radikal postmoderne Politik, er glaubt nicht einmal sich selbst. Das kapieren die Russlandversteher nicht.*

Russland: Lupenrein verlogen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (18. Oktober 2014)

ah die zeit, der vorstand ist ja mit der SPD verheiratet.


Ich persönlich hoffe da drüben knallts nochmal richtig,
den was eusa betreiben ist eine Frechheit, 1998/1999 wurde vertraglich mit Russland und den nachbar ländern festgehalten,
das Nachbarländer von russland nicht in die NATO dürfen. damit waren alle einverstanden.

und jetzt werden verträge gebrochen und Russland als buhh-mann dargestellt.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Oktober 2014)

*Nazi-Nachwuchs:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzaUv9jJrbc

Am Anfang: „Bataillon „Sokol“, Achtung! Hymne singen“
Dann singen die Kinder die ukrainische Hymne. 
Ab 1:14 skandieren diese Kleinkinder und Jugendlichen: „Heil Ukraine - Heil den Helden, Tod den Russen“ „Heil der Nation – Tod den Feinden“ „ Ukraine über alles“


*Putin: Westliche Menschenrechtler schweigen heuchlerisch über Verbrechen in Ost-Ukraine*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOBgL07t7u0


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2014)

MH17: Laut BND waren Separatisten für Absturz verantwortlich - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2014)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> den was eusa betreiben ist eine Frechheit, 1998/1999 wurde vertraglich mit Russland und den nachbar ländern festgehalten,
> das Nachbarländer von russland nicht in die NATO dürfen. damit waren alle einverstanden.



Endlich wieder die Maer vom Vertrag mit Russland. Wurde ja schon mehrere Seiten lang nicht mehr verbreitet. Welcher Vertrag soll das sein, der da "1998/1999" geschlossen wurde? Ich habe nichts dergleichen finden koennen. Was ich gefunden habe, ist eine lesenswerte Abhandlung ueber die NATO-Osterweiterung nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion und der Aufloesung des Warschauer Paktes.



Split99999 schrieb:


> MH17: Laut BND waren Separatisten für Absturz verantwortlich - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Come on. Der BND ist doch nur Obamas williger Koffertraeger und der SPIEGEL die Pressestelle der NATO. Und zusammen bilden sie eine Haxe des Boesen!


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte schon was zu Springer Meldungen gesagt (Geben ja selber zu das sie nur im Sinne der NATO schreiben) und man klaut nicht eben mal so ein Buk Raketensystem und ballert damit durch die Gegend und trifft dann noch eine Passagiermaschine... Ach, was schreib ichs überhaupt... Ja Putin wars Persönlich und Putin hat auch Kennedy aufm Gewissen...

edit: Wir reden übrigens vom selben BND der 100%ig Sicher war das die Iraker Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen und einsetzen wollen / google: Curveball Irak



JePe schrieb:


> Endlich wieder die Maer vom Vertrag mit Russland. Wurde ja schon mehrere Seiten lang nicht mehr verbreitet. Welcher Vertrag soll das sein, der da "1998/1999" geschlossen wurde? Ich habe nichts dergleichen finden koennen. Was ich gefunden habe,



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL2-nTV2UaE

Was hat der Genscher dann da geraucht ?


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob und was Herr Genscher da ggf. inhaliert haben mag. Er spricht da aber von "wir waren uns einig" und erwaehnt die "DDR" - die gab es 1998/1999 aber schon nicht mehr, ebensowenig wie die Sowjetunion oder den Warschauer Pakt. Ausserdem spricht er im Praesens; das hippe Einblenden der Zahl "1999" aendert daran nichts. Der an einem nicht genannten Ort aus nicht erklaertem Anlass gesprochene Zitatschnipsel wurde also sowohl aus dem zeitlichen als auch politischen Zusammenhang gerissen, um eine ganz bestimmte Stimmung zu bedienen - boeser Westen, boeses Amerika, armes Russland. Allerhoechster journalistischer Standard also.

 Ich bin deshalb auch so frei, meine Frage zu wiederholen - was sind das fuer Vertraege, die da 1998/1999 geschlossen wurden?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Come on. Der BND ist doch nur Obamas williger Koffertraeger und der SPIEGEL die Pressestelle der NATO. Und zusammen bilden sie eine Haxe des Boesen!



Aber im Ernst: Man kann es niemandem verübeln, wenn er dem BND nicht glaubt. Allerdings ist der BND der "Wurmfortsatz" der NSA, also des größten und wahrscheinlich auch kompetentesten Geheimdienstes der Welt, ignorieren kann man seinen Vorwurf daher auch nicht.  



> Ich bin deshalb auch so frei, meine Frage zu wiederholen - was sind das fuer Vertraege, die da 1998/1999 geschlossen wurden?



Du weißt ja, die gibts nicht. DDR(2)-Liebe's Beitrag ist daher eigentlich auch nicht kommentierungswürdig. Aber wir sind ja nett und gestehen zu: Es gibt ein sogenanntes Gentlemans Agreement. Aber nicht mal das hat der Westen gebrochen, denn es bezieht sich auf nicht mehr existente Staatengebilde und Machtstrukturen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (20. Oktober 2014)

@ us-freunde

ich frag mich eher was es euch bringt, di USA immer gut dazustehen zu lassen,
die USA zeigt wundervoll wohin der kapitalismus führt, nicht jetzt die bilder von disneyland und der Wallstreet,
sondern dort wo die mittelschicht gelebt hat die es nicht mehr gibt, wo normale bürger 2 Jobs brauchen das sie ihr leben bestreiten können nur mit essen und wohnen ohne pc und solch Spielchen.


Quelle für 1998/99: öffentlich zugängliche Staatsarchive(nach vorheriger Anmeldung): Wien, Berlin, Prag, Kiev, Sofia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon was zu Springer Meldungen gesagt (Geben ja selber zu das sie nur im Sinne der NATO schreiben)



Ich kann hier für die letzte Woche keinen Link zu Springer erkennen (kanns sein, dass deine Medienexpertise Welt und Zeit durcheinanderwirft?)



> und man klaut nicht eben mal so ein Buk Raketensystem und ballert damit durch die Gegend und trifft dann noch eine Passagiermaschine...



Man erobert auch nicht "mal eben" eine Provinz. Aber es soll in der Ukraine Leute geben, die nicht nur "mal eben" handeln, sondern über längere Zeit systematisch vorgehen 



> edit: Wir reden übrigens vom selben BND der 100%ig Sicher war das die Iraker Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen und einsetzen wollen / google: Curveball Irak



Und jetzt verwechselst du auch noch den BND (von dem keine größeren Spionageaktivitäten im Irak bekannt sind) mit der CIA (die Rumsfeld die "Beweise" geliefert hat, die er wollte)


----------



## Putinversteher (22. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und jetzt verwechselst du auch noch den BND (von dem keine größeren Spionageaktivitäten im Irak bekannt sind) mit der CIA (die Rumsfeld die "Beweise" geliefert hat, die er wollte)



Und mit der Überzeugung mit der du schreibst, sollte man meinen da steckt ein bischen mehr substanz dahinter - er war wie auch im Text erwähnt jahrelang ein "Staatsgeheimnis" (ergo dem BND bekannt) und war ein BND "Spion".

http://www.welt.de/politik/specials...n-BND-Informant-den-Irak-Krieg-ausloeste.html


----------



## JePe (23. Oktober 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wir reden übrigens vom selben BND der 100%ig Sicher war das die Iraker Massenvernichtungswaffen besitzen und einsetzen wollen / google: Curveball Irak



Hast Du Deine eigene Quelle eigentlich gelesen ... ?

Unwahrscheinlich.

Sonst haette Dir auffallen muessen, dass Deine Behauptung darin sogar widerlegt wird und Warnungen des BND, die Auskuenfte des Informanten (nicht "Spions") seien nicht verifizierbar, ignoriert wurden. Siehe z. B.:

_"Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen", erinnert sich Heinrich.(...)"Die Angaben von Curveball sind trotz unserer Warnung als Gewissheit dargestellt worden(...).Es sei richtig gewesen, die Informationen von Curveball mit dem Etikett "unbestaetigt" an die befreundeten Dienste weiterzugeben._

Aber so arbeitet Radio Moskau halt. Man pickt sich ein Koernchen Wahrheit, ruehrt einen Teig aus Klischees und Vorurteilen und baeckt den dann auf der Flamme des Amerikahasses so lange auf, bis er schoen rot glueht.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Oktober 2014)

Was ist los JePe? Hat dir der Artikel nicht gefallen, dass du zu solchen sprachlichen Synonymen greifst, um jemanden in einer Diskussion persönlich anzugreifen und in eine Ecke zu schieben, statt die wirklichen Mittel einer Diskussion : Quellen, Argumente, Gegenargumente zu nutzen?
*Kritik* und *Hass* sind *nicht* das Gleiche.  Informiere dich bitte!




*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=uiucOKpH9P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
*"Russland ist ein Aggressor, weil es an der Türschwelle der Nato steht!"
...nur wie kam die Türschwelle der Nato vor Russlands Haustür?



Wie war das nochmal mit der Pressefreiheit?
IAPA-Bericht: US-Regierung beschränkt Pressefreiheit | Politik | RIA Novosti
Ukraine: Polizei nimmt Herausgeber von Oppositions-Zeitung fest | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
*


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2014)

Ukraine nach der Wahl: Irgendwie proeuropäisch und stark rechtsnationalistisch | Telepolis

Allein wie viele rechte Parteien es dort gibt, sagt schon alles aus...
Und die Wahlbeteiligung ist ja wohl ein Witz.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Tagesschau bewertet das gleiche Ergebnis anders.
Parlamentswahl in der Ukraine: Solide Mehrheit für Pro-Europäer | tagesschau.de


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Tagesschau bewertet das gleiche Ergebnis anders.
> Parlamentswahl in der Ukraine: Solide Mehrheit für Pro-Europäer | tagesschau.de


 
Genauso wie die SPON:
Parlamentswahl in der Ukraine: Sieg für proeuropäische Parteien - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber das sind beides vom Staat abhängige Medien. Da wundert es mich nicht.
Am geilsten finde ich Klitschkos Aussage:
_"Das ist unser einziger Weg, weil wir ein europäisches Land sind - geographisch, *mit unserer Geschichte, mit unserer Mentalität.*..."_
Ja ne, is klar Junge. Die Historiker bepissen sich wahrscheinlich schon vor Lachen 

Der Artikel der _heise_ hingegen bringt deutlich mehr Fakten und Quellen statt vorgekauten Staatsträumerein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich finde in dem "quellenreicheren" Link nicht einmal eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung der staatsabhängigen Medien belegen würde.
Die einzigen Links sind die vorläufigen Wahlergebnisse, ein zu diesen redundanter Link zur Wahlbeteiligung, Zitate von Poroschenko und Klitschko, die man überall findet (und die nichts beitragen) sowie ein-zwei Links zum rechten Sektor. Letzterer spielt, dem Wahlergebniss nach, aber gar keine Rolle, obwohl Telepolis sich alle Mühe gibt, einen "RECHTE! HILFE!"-Artikel zu schreiben.

(was man ggf. mit einer detaillierten Betrachtung dieser völkischen Partei auch halbwegs hätte begründen können. Hat man aber nicht. Stattdessen labert mit Assoziationen und subjektiven Interpretationen rum. Die vermittelten relevanten Informationen befinden sich im erste Untertitel und im zweiten Absatz des Hauptartikels. Ggf. kann man noch den folgenden Last berücksichtigen, der Rest ist imho verzichtbar.

Den besten Bericht liefert (für mich unerwartet) imho noch SPON ab. Swoboda war definitiv lange ein großes Thema mit einigem Konfliktpotential, das vernichtende Ergebnis endlich mal eine eindeutige Stellnungnahme der Ukrainer zum Thema Rechtsradikalismus. (Der ja nach russischer Lesart so extrem verbreitet ist, dass man ganze Landesteile übernehmen muss, um die Arme Bevölkerung zu schützen.) Genauso habe ich in vielen Berichterstattungen das Ergebnis von Janukowytschs alten Genossen vermisst. Dabei ist die offensichtlich problemlose Wahlteilnahme der Abgesetzen wohl das endgültige KO für alle, die die jetzige ukrainische Regierung als undemokratische, unlegitmierte Putschisten bezeichen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2014)

Das Ding mit den Faschisten scheint mir ohnehin so etwas wie eine von den Russen selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung zu sein. Ohne Putins Griff nach der Krim und die Aufhetzung der ukrainischen Russen gegen eine angeblich faschistische Bedrohung aus Kiew, gäbe es den nationalistischen Eifer in der Ukraine überhaupt gar nicht in diesem Maße. Der Nationalismus fällt in der Ukraine hauptsächlich deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden, weil Putin die territoriale Integrität dieser Nation mit allen Mitteln in Frage stellt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Ding mit den Faschisten scheint mir ohnehin so etwas wie eine von den Russen selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung zu sein. Ohne Putins Griff nach der Krim und die Aufhetzung der ukrainischen Russen gegen eine angeblich faschistische Bedrohung aus Kiew, gäbe es den nationalistischen Eifer in der Ukraine überhaupt gar nicht in diesem Maße. Der Nationalismus fällt in der Ukraine hauptsächlich deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden, weil Putin die territoriale Integrität dieser Nation mit allen Mitteln in Frage stellt.


 
 Vlt. sollte man mal nachdenken, was Putin damit erreichen will.

 Mir kommt es so vor, als würde er gerne einen "neue" Sowjetunion erschaffen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der Nationalismus fällt in der Ukraine hauptsächlich deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden, weil Putin die territoriale Integrität dieser Nation mit allen Mitteln in Frage stellt.


 
Das sehe ich auch so.
Erst durch die Separatisten gibt es einen großen Zulauf zu den rechts populistischen Parteien in der Ukraine.
Und dass sie viel Wind machen und irgendwelchen Unsinn laberen um gehört zu werden weiß man doch auch.
Man muss sich nur die AfD hier anschauen. Die trällern ebenso irgendwelchen Unsinn nur damit sie gewählt werden aber am Ende wird nichts übrig bleiben.
Solche Parteien gibt es nun mal überall auf der Welt.

Die Swoboda hat ja nur noch knapp 5% bekommen.
Und die extrem Radikale oder wie die heißt ist ja auch baden gegangen.
Interessant finde ich das Abschneiden der "Selbsthilfe" Partei. Keine Ahnung was da für Leute sind. Scheinen aber eher liberal und westlich orientiert zu sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Ding mit den Faschisten scheint mir ohnehin so etwas wie eine von den Russen selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung zu sein. Ohne Putins Griff nach der Krim und die Aufhetzung der ukrainischen Russen gegen eine angeblich faschistische Bedrohung aus Kiew, gäbe es den nationalistischen Eifer in der Ukraine überhaupt gar nicht in diesem Maße. Der Nationalismus fällt in der Ukraine hauptsächlich deshalb auf fruchtbaren Boden, weil Putin die territoriale Integrität dieser Nation mit allen Mitteln in Frage stellt.


 
Nicht Ursache mit Wirkung vertauschen.

Die Krim wollte nicht die Weisungen vom Regime aus Kiew befolgen, weil dieses Regime nicht legitim an die Macht gekommen ist. Daraufhin hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und sich der russischen Förderation angeschlossen. Die Schuldigen für diese Situation sitzen in Kiew, und nicht in Moskau.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo

Der war gut!


----------



## Norkzlam (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich wette, in einer Woche will man uns erzählen, die Wahl sei nicht legitim, da man im Separatisten Gebiet nicht wählen konnte. Mit diesem "Argument" wurde doch schon aus dem gewählten Präsidenten Poroschenko ein ganz, ganz böser Diktator...


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man betrachtet das Fazit.

Rein juristisch hat Putin recht steht da. Punkt.

Es gibt jetzt genau 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder einem ist das geltende Recht in der Ukraine egal, dann sollte man das auch bitten offen kommunizieren.

Oder aber man sagt, das geltende Recht in der Ukraine zählt für alle. Dann wurde Jankuowtisch eben NICHT wirksam abgesetzt und alles was danach passiert, war illegitim.


----------



## JePe (27. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht Ursache mit Wirkung vertauschen.


 
Gute Idee:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Krim wollte nicht die Weisungen vom Regime aus Kiew befolgen, weil dieses Regime nicht legitim an die Macht gekommen ist. Daraufhin hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und sich der russischen Förderation angeschlossen. Die Schuldigen für diese Situation sitzen in Kiew, und nicht in Moskau.


 
Die Krim ist seit 1921 unabhaengig ("Autonome Sozialistische Republik Krim") gewesen. 1936 erfolgte die, ansonsten weitgehend folgenlose, Umbenennung in die "Autonome Sowjetsozialistische Republik Krim". 1945 hat die nicht mehr existierende Sowjetunion diesen Status per Dekret beendet und die Krim zur "Oblast Krim" definiert; 1954 wurde die dann in die "Ukrainische Spzialistische Sowjetrepublik" eingegliedert. 1991 wurde der Zustand von 1921 wiederhergestellt. 1994 wurde nach der Unabhaengigkeit der Ukraine die Krim in die "Autonome Republik Krim" und die "Regierungsunmittelbare Stadt Sewastopol" aufgeteilt. Im selben Jahr gab es das "Budapester Memorandum", in dem u. a. die Ukraine auf die durch den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion in ihren Besitz gelangten Nuklearwaffen verzichtete. Dieses Memorandum ist zwar kein vermutlich Schriftstueck von Vertragsrang und wurde auch nicht unmittelbar von Russland unterzeichnet, allerdings war Russland einer der Profiteure - die Atomwaffen gingen in seinen Besitz ueber - und durchaus an dem Memorandum interessiert, weil es eine Bedingung fuer die Unterzeichnung und Ratifizierung der Atomwaffensperr- und Teststopvertraege war. Die zeitliche Konvergenz ist wohl kaum einer Laune des Schicksals geschuldet. Obschon dem Westen fliessbandartig Wortbruch wegen eines behaupteten, aber dummerweise nirgends aktenkundigen Versprechens "des Westens" (wer ist das eigentlich?), die NATO-Grenzen nicht nach Osten zu verschieben, vorgeworfen wird, geht man hierueber in diesem Thread recht beilaeufig hinweg. Warum ist das so?

Am 27. Maerz 2014 nahm die UN eine Resolution an, die das Referendum, das den Beitritt zur Russischen Foederation legitimieren soll, fuer ungueltig erklaert. Von 169 abstimmenden Mitgliedsstaaten haben 100 der Resolution zugestimmt, 58 sich enthalten und - trotz der ach so swarovskikristallklaren Voelkerrechtssituation - ganze 11 sie abgelehnt. Darunter so lupenreine Demokratien wie Nordkorea, die natuerlich allein ihrem Gewissen verpflichtet den Urnengang angetreten und nicht etwa den Stellenwert der Beziehungen zu Russland abgewogen haben. Und natuerlich liess sich auch Bolivien, die Chance, den USA ans Bein zu pinkeln, nicht entgehen. Warum ist das so?

Deiner "Logik" von Ursache und Wirkung folgend, koennte (muesste?) man ohnehin jegliche legitimierende Wirkung einer Wahl in der sowjetischen Aera (und vermutlich auch davor) in Frage stellen - und damit auch jegliche Rechtsfolgen, die von den "gewaehlten" (die Wahlergebnisse zu Sowjetzeiten gleichen uebrigens frappierend denen von Referenden in solchen Gegenden, die unmittelbar danach der Russischen Foederation beigetreten wurden, ich meine natuerlich: sind - aber das ist gewiss nur Zufall) sowjetischen Regierungen (die muehelos als "Regime" durchgehen wuerden) hinterlassen wurden. Die oben genannten ausdruecklich eingeschlossen. Interessanterweise wird aber nur ueber die angebliche Kiewer Naziputschjunta im Kanon gejault und alles, was nach dem Tag X von selbiger entschieden wurde als illegitim gebrandmarkt. Warum ist das so?

Nicht irgendwelche Zombienazis und inzwischen nur noch laecherlich anmutende Pimpfenbataillone tragen die Verantwortung fuer den derzeitigen Zustand, sondern die legendaeren "gruenen Maennchen", die in bemerkenswerter Zahl, lobenswert diszipliniert und verblueffend gut ausgeruestet ueber Nacht wie Pilze aus den Kasernen, pardon: aus dem Krimboden geschossen kamen und deren Undercover-Feldherr. Das koennen viele nur nicht ertragen, weil sich auf dem Buckel eines lokalen Konfliktes so prima gegen den Westen, die Amerikaner, die NATO, das Kapital und "hier-bitte-ein-Feindbild-Deiner-Wahl-einfuegen" keilen laesst.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch bloss weniger nachdenken, das Licht daemmen und mich bei einem Flaeschchen Krimsekt von Radio Moskau in den Schlaf blubbern lassen.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2014)

Auch interessant: 
Bezüglich des Russland Bashings und weiteren Anschuldigungen.
Der Leiter des russischen Präsidentenamtes über Informationskrieg gegen Russland - YouTube

Armseliger Kindergarten:
Der Aggressor Russland steht bereits an der Türschwelle der NATO - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Krim ist seit 1921 unabhaengig ("Autonome Sozialistische Republik Krim") gewesen. 1936 erfolgte die, ansonsten weitgehend folgenlose, Umbenennung in die "Autonome Sowjetsozialistische Republik Krim". 1945 hat die nicht mehr existierende Sowjetunion diesen Status per Dekret beendet und die Krim zur "Oblast Krim" definiert; 1954 wurde die dann in die "Ukrainische Spzialistische Sowjetrepublik" eingegliedert. 1991 wurde der Zustand von 1921 wiederhergestellt. 1994 wurde nach der Unabhaengigkeit der Ukraine die Krim in die "Autonome Republik Krim" und die "Regierungsunmittelbare Stadt Sewastopol" aufgeteilt. Im selben Jahr gab es das "Budapester Memorandum", in dem u. a. die Ukraine auf die durch den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion in ihren Besitz gelangten Nuklearwaffen verzichtete.



Alles in soweit korrekt, aber der Besitz an etwas sichert nicht das Eigentum. Das Eigentum an diesen Nuklearwaffen war NIE auf die Ukraine übergegangen, nur der Besitz. Insoweit ist diese "große" Geste der Ukraine nichts anderes, als den Besitz dem rechtmäßigen Eigentümer (schließlich ist die russische Förderation der Rechtsnachfolger der Sowjetunion) zu übergeben.



JePe schrieb:


> Dieses Memorandum ist zwar kein vermutlich Schriftstueck von Vertragsrang und wurde auch nicht unmittelbar von Russland unterzeichnet, allerdings war Russland einer der Profiteure - die Atomwaffen gingen in seinen Besitz ueber - und durchaus an dem Memorandum interessiert, weil es eine Bedingung fuer die Unterzeichnung und Ratifizierung der Atomwaffensperr- und Teststopvertraege war. Die zeitliche Konvergenz ist wohl kaum einer Laune des Schicksals geschuldet. Obschon dem Westen fliessbandartig Wortbruch wegen eines behaupteten, aber dummerweise nirgends aktenkundigen Versprechens "des Westens" (wer ist das eigentlich?), die NATO-Grenzen nicht nach Osten zu verschieben, vorgeworfen wird, geht man hierueber in diesem Thread recht beilaeufig hinweg. Warum ist das so?



Genauso wie die Länder im Osten Europas frei waren, sich der Nato anzuschließen, genauso frei steht es der Krim sich Russland anzuschließen. Btw. das Verschieben der Ostgrenze der NATO war auf jedenfall nicht sonderlich diplomatisch geschickt, das kann man ruhig eingestehen.



JePe schrieb:


> Am 27. Maerz 2014 nahm die UN eine Resolution an, die das Referendum, das den Beitritt zur Russischen Foederation legitimieren soll, fuer ungueltig erklaert. Von 169 abstimmenden Mitgliedsstaaten haben 100 der Resolution zugestimmt, 58 sich enthalten und - trotz der ach so swarovskikristallklaren Voelkerrechtssituation - ganze 11 sie abgelehnt. Darunter so lupenreine Demokratien wie Nordkorea, die natuerlich allein ihrem Gewissen verpflichtet den Urnengang angetreten und nicht etwa den Stellenwert der Beziehungen zu Russland abgewogen haben. Und natuerlich liess sich auch Bolivien, die Chance, den USA ans Bein zu pinkeln, nicht entgehen. Warum ist das so?



Machen wir es kurz, diese Resolution ist völkerrechtlich *nicht* bindend. Ergo ist sie das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie steht.

PS: Warum Boliven etwas macht, wie es macht ist wohl kaum Bestandteil dieses Threads.  Aber nur für dich, es könnte (vermutlich) daran liegen, das die USA (wie bei fast jedem anderen südamerikanischem Land) sich in die inneren Angelegenheiten eingemisch hat, bishin zu Operationen der CIA um Militärdiktaturen an der Macht zu halten. Aber die USA darf halt die Souveränität anderer Länder verletzten. Machne Länder sind halt gleicher als andere.



JePe schrieb:


> Deiner "Logik" von Ursache und Wirkung folgend, koennte (muesste?) man ohnehin jegliche legitimierende Wirkung einer Wahl in der sowjetischen Aera (und vermutlich auch davor) in Frage stellen - und damit auch jegliche Rechtsfolgen, die von den "gewaehlten" (die Wahlergebnisse zu Sowjetzeiten gleichen uebrigens frappierend denen von Referenden in solchen Gegenden, die unmittelbar danach der Russischen Foederation beigetreten wurden, ich meine natuerlich: sind - aber das ist gewiss nur Zufall) sowjetischen Regierungen (die muehelos als "Regime" durchgehen wuerden) hinterlassen wurden. Die oben genannten ausdruecklich eingeschlossen. Interessanterweise wird aber nur ueber die angebliche Kiewer Naziputschjunta im Kanon gejault und alles, was nach dem Tag X von selbiger entschieden wurde als illegitim gebrandmarkt. Warum ist das so?



Hab ich irgendwo davon gesprochen, dass das Regime in Kiew Nazis wären? Nein, sind nur illegitim an die Macht gekommen. Ob das jetzt Nazis, Kommunisten oder auch liberale und gemäßigte Kräfe sind, ist irrelevant. Sie sind nicht rechtmäßig an der Macht.

BTW, der Titel des Threads heißt "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" und nicht "Was lief während Sowjetzeiten falsch". Aber du darfst gerne einen solchen Thread eröffnen. Ich beteilige mich gerne an einer solchen Diskussion 



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht irgendwelche Zombienazis und inzwischen nur noch laecherlich anmutende Pimpfenbataillone tragen die Verantwortung fuer den derzeitigen Zustand, sondern die legendaeren "gruenen Maennchen", die in bemerkenswerter Zahl, lobenswert diszipliniert und verblueffend gut ausgeruestet ueber Nacht wie Pilze aus den Kasernen, pardon: aus dem Krimboden geschossen kamen und deren Undercover-Feldherr. Das koennen viele nur nicht ertragen, weil sich auf dem Buckel eines lokalen Konfliktes so prima gegen den Westen, die Amerikaner, die NATO, das Kapital und "hier-bitte-ein-Feindbild-Deiner-Wahl-einfuegen" keilen laesst.



Bitte was sind "Zombienazis"? Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass du an einer ernsthaften Diskussion nicht interssiert bist. Wie gesagt, die Schuld liegt beim Regime in Kiew. Hätten die nicht illegitim die Macht übernommen, hätte sich die Krim auch nicht von diesem Regime lossagen müssen. Ergo liegt die Schuld bei den Terroristen vom Maidan, und deren Geldgebern. 



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch bloss weniger nachdenken, das Licht daemmen und mich bei einem Flaeschchen Krimsekt von Radio Moskau in den Schlaf blubbern lassen.


 
Wenn dir das hilft, Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, gerne. Aber ich bekomme einmal mehr das Gefühl, dass du fehlende Argumente mit persönlichen Angriffen auf andere Diskussionsteilnehmer ausgleichen willst.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Oktober 2014)

Bezüglich der Krim kann man es interpretieren wie man will:
Geschichte der Ukraine
Für mich hört sich das so an: Wir (Ukraine) empfinden euch als Mitglied an unserem Stammtisch, aber ihr (Krim) macht euer Essen selbst und entscheidet damit was und wann ihr essen wollt. 

Und überhaupt sollte sich das undankbare Pack überlegen, wem sie ihr Land zu verdanken haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Bezüglich des Russland Bashings und weiteren Anschuldigungen.
> Der Leiter des russischen Präsidentenamtes über Informationskrieg gegen Russland - YouTube
> 
> ...



Naja ist doch klar, warum sich die Nato(USA) aufregt, dass Russland an der Türschwelle der Nato steht....Der Augustputsch 1991 öffnete ihnen ja schon die russische Tür, sie hatten freien Zugriff auf die Resourcen Russlands...ein Schlaraffenland für die Amis und als Folge, ein Übel für die russischen Bevölkerung. 
...und seit dem Putin im Amt ist, gehören die *russischen* Bodenschätze wieder *Russland* und die USA stehen vor verschlossener Tür.

Bei dem ganzen Russland Bashing bekommt man den Eindruck, dass Russen verachtenswerter als Nazis sind!
Vielleicht kann mich hier mal jemand aufklären...
*Ukraine:Stephan Banderas Macht: Hier die Fakten - YouTube*

Ich finde es auch sehr amüsant, wie die "grünen Männchen" immer wieder Thema dieses Threads und Bestandteil der Argumentation, warum die Russen so böse seien sollen, sind.
Wie war das, als Europa sich über Jugoslawien hergemacht hat?
Wurde da auch niemand erschossen?  ..... und hat die Bevölkerung von Jugoslawien auch gejubelt?

*Ihr habt alle nicht die richtigen Quellen zur Ukrainewahl!
99.9% Wahlbeteiligung - ohne Worte    
Ukrainischer Sender meldet 99,9% Wahlbeteiligung an den Parlamentswahlen - YouTube*


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Oktober 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Ihr habt alle nicht die richtigen Quellen zur Ukrainewahl!
> 99.9% Wahlbeteiligung - ohne Worte
> Ukrainischer Sender meldet 99,9% Wahlbeteiligung an den Parlamentswahlen - YouTube*


 
Wenn so eine Panne in der Ukraine passiert, ist das nicht schlimm. Aber wenn in Russland ein Sender aus versehen 140% Beteiligung meldet, dann lacht sich die halbe Welt schlapp und Russland wird verurteilt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte man mal nachdenken, was Putin damit erreichen will.
> 
> Mir kommt es so vor, als würde er gerne einen "neue" Sowjetunion erschaffen wollen.



Sowjet eher weniger und Staaten-Union auch nicht - aber die russische Großmacht nach altem Vorbild ist definitiv sein Ziel. Die Rüstung hat wieder hohen stellenwert, die Politik verschafft sich zunehmende Kontrolle über die Medien, selbst alte Orden werden wieder verliehen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Swoboda hat ja nur noch knapp 5% bekommen.
> Und die extrem Radikale oder wie die heißt ist ja auch baden gegangen.
> Interessant finde ich das Abschneiden der "Selbsthilfe" Partei. Keine Ahnung was da für Leute sind. Scheinen aber eher liberal und westlich orientiert zu sein.


 
"liberal" ist relativ. Sie scheinen eine Reihe anti-staatlicher Kräfte zu bündeln (in den USA würde es wohl unter republikanisch laufen, obwohl es nichts mir Republik zu tun hat), darunter sind aber nicht nur linke-Maidan-Aktivisten und reine pro-Europäer. Scheinbar machen auch einige prominente Antirussen mit, deren Verständniss von "Selbsthilfe" das brutale Vorgehen privater Milizen gegen Separatisten ist. Politisch würde man die in Deutschland ggf. eher in die gewaltbereite, nationalistische Ecke einsortieren...
Man wird, wie bei allen derartigen Sammelbecken, abwarten müssen, welche Fraktion später den Ton angibt. Aber eine europaorienterte-Ukraine mit einem nationalistischen Gewaltproblem wäre auch kein Fortschritt.


----------



## apap (28. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht Ursache mit Wirkung vertauschen.
> 
> Die Krim wollte nicht die Weisungen vom Regime aus Kiew befolgen, weil dieses Regime nicht legitim an die Macht gekommen ist. Daraufhin hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und sich der russischen Förderation angeschlossen. Die Schuldigen für diese Situation sitzen in Kiew, und nicht in Moskau.


 
Genau wie Kiew sich nicht mehr den Weisungen Moskaus fügen wird. Hinzu kommt dass im Parlament eine ganz klare Mehrheit (über 70% ?) die Übergangsregierung gewählt hat, und dies auch als Stimme des ukrainischen Volkes gilt. Die Schuldigen sitzen ausschließlich in Moskau. Der Maidan kam doch nur zu Stande weil der ehemalige ukrainische President, nach seinem Moskaubesuch bekannt gab den Europakurs aufzugeben wobei das sein Wahlprogramm war ! , und stattdessen Mitglied einer völlig desolaten Euroasischen Union unter Führung Putins werden soll. Er wollte defacto die Ukraine verkaufen, nur hat er sein eigenes Volk unterschätzt, und wurde letztlich durch das Volks als Volksverräter abgesetzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Oktober 2014)

Russland: Medien zitieren angebliche deutsche Experten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Putinversteher (29. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowjet eher weniger und Staaten-Union auch nicht - aber die russische Großmacht nach altem Vorbild ist definitiv sein Ziel. Die Rüstung hat wieder hohen stellenwert, die Politik verschafft sich zunehmende Kontrolle über die Medien, selbst alte Orden werden wieder verliehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht die Realität aus, seit Jahren erweitert sich die Nato Stück für Stück Richtung Osten (gegen Europäische Ökonomische Interessen und Russlands Sicherheits Interessen)
Was für eine Russische Großmacht will er den haben ? Seit Jahren redet Putin von Eurasischen Bündnissen & Kooperationen und begründet dies auch darin das ein Imperialistisches System Weltweit niemals funktionieren kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Genau wie Kiew sich nicht mehr den Weisungen Moskaus fügen wird. Hinzu kommt dass im Parlament eine ganz klare Mehrheit (über 70% ?) die Übergangsregierung gewählt hat, und dies auch als Stimme des ukrainischen Volkes gilt. Die Schuldigen sitzen ausschließlich in Moskau. Der Maidan kam doch nur zu Stande weil der ehemalige ukrainische President, nach seinem Moskaubesuch bekannt gab den Europakurs aufzugeben wobei das sein Wahlprogramm war ! , und stattdessen Mitglied einer völlig desolaten Euroasischen Union unter Führung Putins werden soll. Er wollte defacto die Ukraine verkaufen, nur hat er sein eigenes Volk unterschätzt, und wurde letztlich durch das Volks als Volksverräter abgesetzt.



Wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, ist es also ok, die demokratische gewählte Regierung eines Landes gewaltsam abzusetzten, wenn diese Regierung beschließt etwas zu tun, was die Mehrheit des Volkes nicht will?

Gott, wenn das Schule macht, müssen sich aber viele gewählte Regierungen (unsere eingeschlossen) warm anziehen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Russland: Medien zitieren angebliche deutsche Experten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Ergebnis. Russland bedient sich zweielhafter Quellen.

Frage: Auf welchen Quellen beruhen eigentlich der Vietnamkrieg (Tokin-Zwischenfall, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 2-4 Mio Tote), zweiter Irakkrieg (Brutkastenlüge, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 25.000-75.000 Tote + ca. 500.000 Tote durch die Sanktionen im Vorfeld) und der dritte Irakkrieg (Massenvernichtungswaffenlüge, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 100.000-600.000 Tote)?

Tote auf der Krim: 2 Soldaten der Ukraine.

Tote gesamt bisher: ca. 3.700.

Ja doch, ich erkenne eindeutig, wer hier der Böse ist.


----------



## JePe (29. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frage: Auf welchen Quellen beruhen eigentlich der Vietnamkrieg (Tokin-Zwischenfall, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 2-4 Mio Tote), zweiter Irakkrieg (Brutkastenlüge, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 25.000-75.000 Tote + ca. 500.000 Tote durch die Sanktionen im Vorfeld) und der dritte Irakkrieg (Massenvernichtungswaffenlüge, erwiesermaßen erlogen, ca. 100.000-600.000 Tote)?


 
Der Einfachheit halber zitiere ich mal einen anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BTW, der Titel des Threads heißt "Aktuelle  Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" und nicht "Was lief während Sowjetzeiten  falsch". Aber du darfst gerne einen solchen Thread eröffnen. Ich  beteilige mich gerne an einer solchen Diskussion



Frei nach Shakespeare: Erlaubt ist, was gerade in den Kram passt.

Ich bin sicher, dass auch dafuer schnell Erklaerungen gefunden werden:

Umfangreiche Luftmanoever: Russische Bomber ueber Nord- und Ostsee loesen NATO-Alarm aus.

Zur Not ist´s halt wieder Kriegsrhetorik des Westens. Oder die Piloten waren auf dem Weg in den Urlaub. Oder haben sich verflogen. Ist anderen Waffengattungen ja auch schon passiert ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Einfachheit halber zitiere ich mal einen anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Liest du deine Quellen, die du verlinkst, überhaupt?

5 Sekunden überflogen und ich habe folgenden Abschnitt gefunden:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Kontakt gab es laut dem Bündnis am Nachmittag des 28. Oktober über der Ostsee. Dort waren im *internationalen Luftraum *nahe Finnland sieben russische Militärflugzeuge unterwegs. Deren Flug war zwar *angemeldet*, allerdings reagierten die Piloten nicht auf Funksprüche.



Fassen wir also zusammen. Russische Flugzeuge haben ihren Flug vorher angemeldet und haben sich im internationalem Luftraum aufgehalten. Bitte wo ist jetzt das Problem?

PS: Ich wäre ja gerne auf deine Erklärung bezüglich der ständigen Luftraumverletzung der USA in Syrien gespannt. Aber wie du richtig erkannt hast, das wäre ein anderes Thema. Halten wir einfach fest, das manche Länder (die USA) gleicher sind als andere (Russland).

Schöner Artikel (mit Bezug zum Thread) hierzu: US-Außenpolitik in der Kritik: Amerikas Doppelmoral in der Ukraine | tagesschau.de


----------



## apap (30. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo,

selbstverständlich ja angesichts der Lage. Dafür spricht mehr als dagegen. Die Gasrepression und somit das direkte Einmischen der Politik in den Handel seitens Putins, ist auch keine demokratische Verfahrensweise sondern reine Autokratie. Hinzukommt dass der ehem. ukrainische President nur aus dem Grund gewählt wurde, weil er versprach die Ukraine in die EU zu führen. Dass ironischer Weise vorallem im Osten das beste Wahlergebnis ausfiel und nicht in Kiew, lasse ich mal unkomentiert^^

Aber hier sieht man wie Propaganda und Nationalismus den Menschen binnen Wochen förmlich krank machen können. Die Schuldigen sitzen in Kiew... ? Ich glaube das denken nur Menschen von dem Schlag, die nicht glauben dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren


----------



## JePe (30. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Liest du deine Quellen, die du verlinkst, überhaupt?


 
Durchaus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 5 Sekunden überflogen(...)


 
Haben die Russen sich wohl auch gedacht  .



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fassen wir also zusammen. Russische Flugzeuge haben ihren Flug vorher angemeldet und haben sich im internationalem Luftraum aufgehalten. Bitte wo ist jetzt das Problem?


 
Das Du sehr selektiv gelesen und falsche Schluesse gezogen hast. Ich habe das Folgende gefunden:

_Die russischen Militaermaschinen haetten teilweise keine Flugplaene an die zivilen Luftfahrtbehoerden uebermittelt und keinen Funkkontakt mit ihnen gehalten._

In Dem von Dir gewaehlten Zitatschnipsel heisst es:

_Dort waren *im internationalen Luftraum* nahe Finnland sieben russische Militaerflugzeuge unterwegs._

ich lese da: Fluege ausserhalb des russischen Hoheitsgebietes.

_*Deren Flug war zwar angemeldet*, allerdings reagierten die Piloten nicht auf Funksprueche._

Ich lese da: andere Fluege waren nicht angemeldet und selbst bei diesen hier wurde auf Funksprueche nicht reagiert.

Von der Sinnfrage mal ganz abgesehen. Langstreckenbomber werden in der Regel nicht zur Verteidigung der eigenen Landesgrenzen eingesetzt?

Vaeterchen Putin provoziert hier nach Kraeften und testet nebenbei die Verteidigungsfaehigkeit der NATO aus. Aber das scheint bei einer Atommacht fuer viele kein grosses Problem zu sein. Und vermutlich wird es auch irgendwie gelingen, daraus eine Missetat des Westens zu konstruieren ...


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Haben die Russen sich wohl auch gedacht  .



Er meinte damit den Text. Er hat den Text für 5 Sekunden überflogen. Was haben da jetzt die Russen mit zu tun? 




JePe schrieb:


> Von der Sinnfrage mal ganz abgesehen. Langstreckenbomber werden in der Regel nicht zur Verteidigung der eigenen Landesgrenzen eingesetzt?


 
Langstreckenbomber wie die im Artikel genannte Tu-95 können sehr viel Gewicht tragen. Das bedeutet, dass sie nicht unbedingt mit Bomben beladen sein müssen.
Ich denke, dass sind eher alles Aufklärungsflüge um sich über die NATO up2date zu halten.
Dazu gibt es auch einen interessanten Wikipedia Eintrag: 


> Seit diplomatischen Verstimmungen im Jahre 2007 fliegen Tu-95 nach Ende des Kalten Krieges auch wieder Einsätze über das russische Territorium hinaus. Häufig fliegen die Flugzeuge dabei die Luftraumgrenzen verschiedener NATO-Staaten ab, um die Reaktionen der Luftwaffen dieser Länder festzustellen. An Bord wird Ausrüstung zur Signals Intelligence (SIGINT) vermutet, um den Funkverkehr der NATO-Staaten abhören zu können.


Tupolew Tu-95

Wenn man sich zu lange vor der Höhle des Bären herumtreibt, dann wird der Bär halt misstrauisch


----------



## JePe (30. Oktober 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Er meinte damit den Text. Er hat den Text für 5 Sekunden überflogen. Was haben da jetzt die Russen mit zu tun?


 
Alle anderen haben es (wahrscheinlich) verstanden.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sind eher alles Aufklärungsflüge um sich über die NATO up2date zu halten.


 
Hatte ich selbst geschrieben? Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich Provokation und Spionage fuer ehrenwerte Mittel der Aussenpolitik halte.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wenn man sich zu lange vor der Höhle des Bären herumtreibt, dann wird der Bär halt misstrauisch


 
_Russische Jets seien in der Arktis aufgestiegen und bis nach *Portugal* geflogen, in unmittelbarer Naehe der Nato-Grenzen._

Portugal grenzt an Russland? Da hat der Baer sich wohl in der Hoehle geirrt. Aber wir wollen ihm das gerne nachsehen. Fallschirmspringern ist ja schon aehnliches widerfahren ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Kaaruzo,
> 
> selbstverständlich ja angesichts der Lage. Dafür spricht mehr als dagegen.



Ding Ding Ding. Wir haben den ersten, der zugibt, das er die gewaltsame Entmachtung der gewählten Regierung gutheißt. Besser als die ganzen anderen hier, die zu feige sind, das zuzugeben. Deine Ehrlichkeit rechne ich dir hoch an, aber das du gewaltsame Umstürze gutheißt, macht mir ehrlich gesagt Angst.



apap schrieb:


> Die Gasrepression und somit das direkte Einmischen der Politik in den Handel seitens Putins, ist auch keine demokratische Verfahrensweise sondern reine Autokratie.



Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn der Ukraine das russische Angebot nicht gefallen hat, hätten sie halt den Anbieter wechseln sollen. Wenn es aber mehr Nachfrage als Angebot gibt, steigt nunmal der Preis. Das ist nicht Autokratie, sondern die Regeln des Marktes. Warum sollten die Russen das Gas günstiger verkaufen, wenn sie es auch teurer loswerden?



apap schrieb:


> Hinzukommt dass der ehem. ukrainische President nur aus dem Grund gewählt wurde, weil er versprach die Ukraine in die EU zu führen. Dass ironischer Weise vorallem im Osten das beste Wahlergebnis ausfiel und nicht in Kiew, lasse ich mal unkomentiert^^



Also ein Politiker lügt um eine Wahl zu gewinnen? Mensch, was ein Sensation. Gut, dass westliche Poltiker sowas nie tun. Jaja wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt machne sind halt gleicher. PS: Wer ist eigentlich nochmal zu Wahl angetreten mit dem Versprechen Guantanmo zu schließen?



apap schrieb:


> Aber hier sieht man wie Propaganda und Nationalismus den Menschen binnen Wochen förmlich krank machen können. Die Schuldigen sitzen in Kiew... ? Ich glaube das denken nur Menschen von dem Schlag, die nicht glauben dass die Amis auf dem Mond waren



Die Amerikaner waren auf dem Mond, aber was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun? Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, kannst du das doch einfach sagen, du musst nicht ständig versuchen deinen gegenüber mit persönlichen Anschuldigen zu diskreditieren.



JePe schrieb:


> Durchaus.


 
Dann solltest du ja gelesen haben, dass es kein Problem gibt.



JePe schrieb:


> Haben die Russen sich wohl auch gedacht  .



Ihr gutes Recht, ich wiederhole es gerne. Internationaler Luftraum.



JePe schrieb:


> Das Du sehr selektiv gelesen und falsche Schluesse gezogen hast.



Du meinst, ich habe nicht die Schlüsse der NATO-hörigen Medien gezogen. Ja das stimmt.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe das Folgende gefunden:
> 
> _Die russischen Militaermaschinen haetten teilweise keine Flugplaene an die zivilen Luftfahrtbehoerden uebermittelt und keinen Funkkontakt mit ihnen gehalten._



Ich hätte ja gerne gewusst, ob es dazu irgendwelche internationale Verträge gibt, die das regeln und ob Russland eindeutig dagegen verstoßen hat, aber darüber schweigt sich der Artikel leider aus.



JePe schrieb:


> In Dem von Dir gewaehlten Zitatschnipsel heisst es:
> 
> _Dort waren *im internationalen Luftraum* nahe Finnland sieben russische Militaerflugzeuge unterwegs._
> 
> ich lese da: Fluege ausserhalb des russischen Hoheitsgebietes.



Richtig, aber es ist (und ich wiederhole es gerne) internationaler Luftraum. BTW, die Flugzeuge der NATO die aufgestiegen sind, haben dann ja auch ihr Hoheitsgebiet verlassen. Aber das ist vermutlich kein Problem, richtig ?



JePe schrieb:


> _*Deren Flug war zwar angemeldet*, allerdings reagierten die Piloten nicht auf Funksprueche._
> 
> Ich lese da: andere Fluege waren nicht angemeldet und selbst bei diesen hier wurde auf Funksprueche nicht reagiert.



D'accord. Aber ich frage nochmal, gibt es da irgendwelche Verpflichtungen nach internationalen Verträgen? Warum geht der Schreiber auf diese Dinge nicht ein?



JePe schrieb:


> Von der Sinnfrage mal ganz abgesehen. Langstreckenbomber werden in der Regel nicht zur Verteidigung der eigenen Landesgrenzen eingesetzt?



Amerikanische Flugzeuträgerverbände halten sich regelmäßig außerhalb amerikanischem Hoheitsgewässer auf. Flugzeuträger werden in der Regel nicht zur Verteidigung der eigenen Seegrenzen eingesetzt.

Warum wiedermal der unterschiedliche Maßstab?



JePe schrieb:


> Vaeterchen Putin provoziert hier nach Kraeften und testet nebenbei die Verteidigungsfaehigkeit der NATO aus. Aber das scheint bei einer Atommacht fuer viele kein grosses Problem zu sein. Und vermutlich wird es auch irgendwie gelingen, daraus eine Missetat des Westens zu konstruieren ...



Im *internationalen Luftraum* fliegen, ist jetzt also schon eine "Provokation"? Gut zu wissen. 

Frage: Was ist das hier für dich?

Die B2 Bomber (Langstreckenbomber) haben auf dem Weg nach Südkorea auch internationalen Luftraum durchquert. War das auch eine "Provokation" ?



JePe schrieb:


> _Russische Jets seien in der Arktis aufgestiegen und bis nach *Portugal* geflogen, in unmittelbarer Naehe der Nato-Grenzen._
> 
> Portugal grenzt an Russland? Da hat der Baer sich wohl in der Hoehle geirrt. Aber wir wollen ihm das gerne nachsehen. Fallschirmspringern ist ja schon aehnliches widerfahren ...


 
Bis nach, heißt sie haben den Luftraum Portugals *nicht* verletzt. Einmal mehr frage ich dich, bitte wo ist das Problem. Russland darf und kann soviel im internationalen Luftraum rumfliegen, wie es lustig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Von der Sinnfrage mal ganz abgesehen. Langstreckenbomber werden in der Regel nicht zur Verteidigung der eigenen Landesgrenzen eingesetzt?
> 
> Vaeterchen Putin provoziert hier nach Kraeften und testet nebenbei die Verteidigungsfaehigkeit der NATO aus. Aber das scheint bei einer Atommacht fuer viele kein grosses Problem zu sein. Und vermutlich wird es auch irgendwie gelingen, daraus eine Missetat des Westens zu konstruieren ...



Die Langstrecken-Übungsflüge hat Putin schon seit der Jahrtausendwende wieder aufgenommen und spätestens seit Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts sind sie keine Seltenheit mehr, das meinte ich unter anderem mit dem erstarkten militärischen Selbstbewusstsein. Zumindest die Tu-95 kann man dabei aber getrost als komplett leeres Säbelrassen einstufen. Gegen einen NATO-Staat sind die Oldtimer vollkommen wertlose Opfer für jede Form der Luftabwehr. (Gibt n paar tolle Bilder von vor einigen Jahren, in denen ein Tu-95-Heckschütze die damals nagelneue F-22 beäugt  )

Ähnlich wie Putins Bodenmanöver an der Grenze ist das Ganze als eine diplomatische Geste zu interpretieren.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Langstreckenbomber wie die im Artikel genannte Tu-95 können sehr viel Gewicht tragen. Das bedeutet, dass sie nicht unbedingt mit Bomben beladen sein müssen.



Es sind reine Bomber ohne Fähigkeiten zum Frachttransport. Weder haben sie das nötige Innenvolumen, um als Transportflugzeuge zu dienen, noch die nötigen Innenräume. Im Rumpf einer Tu-95 hast du im wesentlich vorne und hinten eine kleine Kabine für die Besatzung und dazwischen gibts nur noch Bombenhalterungen mit Luke darunter. Das einzige, was die vielleicht noch alternativ transportieren könnten, sind Treibstofftanks, um die eigene (Abwurf-)Reichweite zu steigern. Sonst unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Varianten nur in der Art der Bewaffnung (siehe auch Tu-124 iirc, die Marine-Version).
Für weiterführende Aufgaben wurde auf Basis der Tu-95 die Tu-114 (Zivil) und von der zahlreiche Ableger für Awacs,... gebaut. Die nutzen aber einen komplett anderen Rumpf.



> Ich denke, dass sind eher alles Aufklärungsflüge um sich über die NATO up2date zu halten.



Klar. Mit einem Bomber aufklären, in dem man außerhalb der Landesgrenzen fliegt. Selbst Wikipedia wird ihnen mehr über die NATO erzählen, von Google Earth ganz zu schweigen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es aber mehr Nachfrage als Angebot gibt, steigt nunmal der Preis. Das ist nicht Autokratie, sondern die Regeln des Marktes.



Die Regeln des Marktes sehen keine dramatisch erhöhten Preise für einzelne, politisch unliebsame Abnehmer vor. Putins Forderungen an die Ukraine lagen z.T. 35+% über den Preisen für Deutschland. Bei freien Preisen sollte es umgekehrt sein, denn für Belieferung Deutschlands musste man noch die schweine teure Northstream verlegen. Die ukraine muss aber keine freien Preise, sondern seit jeher politische Preise bezahlen.



> Also ein Politiker lügt um eine Wahl zu gewinnen? Mensch, was ein Sensation. Gut, dass westliche Poltiker sowas nie tun. Jaja wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt machne sind halt gleicher. PS: Wer ist eigentlich nochmal zu Wahl angetreten mit dem Versprechen Guantanmo zu schließen?
> 
> Die Amerikaner waren auf dem Mond, aber was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun? Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, kannst du das doch einfach sagen,



Genauso wenig, wie Obamas Wahlversprechen. Und damit mal wieder die Bitte, OT zu reduzieren


----------



## JePe (30. Oktober 2014)

Aufklaerung iSv Gelaendeerkundung - Nein, natuerlich nicht (was im Besonderen ueber Meeren auch relativ sinnfrei waere, jedenfalls mit diesem Material). Um die unmittelbare Reaktion des "Feindes" zu testen (wie lange dauert es, bis die eigenen Flugzeuge Gesellschaft bekommen, was fuer Flugzeuge werden eingesetzt, ...) ebenso wie die mittelbare (mediales Echo, Reaktionen ueber die diplomatischen Kanaele, ...) aber durchaus. Die zu erwartende negative Presse hierzulande laesst sich in Moskau auch prima dazu verwenden, die eigene Opferneurose weiter zu pflegen ...

Ansonsten ging es mir darum, Verhaltensmuster aufzuzeigen - und Russland ist mMn in die Rhetorik von vor 1989 zurueckgefallen. Man rasselt mit dem Saebel, notfalls droht man auch mit dem nuklearen Vorschlaghammer (die ebenfalls zuletzt getestete Interkontinentalrakete jedenfalls wird kaum dazu da sein, Schrapnelle in der Atmosphaere abzuwerfen). Das Ganze dann eingebettet in altbekannte antiimperialistische- und faschistische Toene. Russland, das von Feinden umzingelte letzte Bollwerk gegen das universell Boese auf der Welt. Wenn man sich so sieht, hat man moralisch freie Hand, sich zu verteidigen. Im Donbass oder eben vor Portugal.


----------



## apap (30. Oktober 2014)

Kaaruzo
Ja, ich würde auch eine gewaltsame Absetzung eines korupten Presidenten gut heißen der des Hochverrats schuldig ist durch das Vorhaben die Staatssouverenität zu verkaufen. So viel ich weiß wurde ihm der Prozess gemacht und war es nicht ein europäisches Gericht das ihn schuldig sprach, in mehreren Punkten ? Oder warum floh er nicht einfach nach Italien oder so ?^^

Angebot und Nachfrage ist eine sehr dürftige Ausrede wenn eines der ärmsten Ländern über gewisse Zet den welthöchsten Gaspreis zahlte. Komischer Weise jedesmal nach Bemühungen zum EU-Eintritt. Nichts anderes als Staatsrepression durch den Gaspreis ist das. 51% Anteile russischer Energieriesen gehören dem russischen Staat als Instrument und Schutz vor westlichen Konzernen. Welche Armut durch den industriellen Stillstand Putin seinem Volk da antuet wird im RuskiTV nicht thematisiert ? 

Der Obama will immernoch Guantanamo schließen. Genau so will er seine Gesundheitsreform vollständig durchsetzen, aber Republikaner machen das Regieren nicht leichter. In den USA musst du verstehen, gibt es keinen Zaren. Stell dir mal vor die sind wirklich so irre und lassen Gesetze durch das Parlament... ach verrückte Demokraten 

Mir gehen übrigens keine Argumente aus, belächle aber deine ... andererseits wundert es kaum weil man Russlands aktuelle Handlungen wohl kaum vernünftig verteidigen kann, sondern ausschließlich durch Ideologisten wie dich die Mumpitz verbreiten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wenig, wie Obamas Wahlversprechen. Und damit mal wieder die Bitte, OT zu reduzieren


 Dein Bomberbericht ist eigentlich genauso 
...und damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Problem!
Wie kann eine Diskussion funktionieren, wenn man keine Argumente und Gegenargumente bringen darf, weil diese dann als gewertet werden könnten.
Was bringen Diskussionen, wenn man dazu unzählige neue Threads aufmachen müsste und nur immer auf diese Threads verweisen muss als Antwort. Das würde garantiert nicht zur Übersichtlichkeit dieses Forums beitragen.
Ich finde es auch komisch, dass alles was Russland und Putin betrifft, in diesen Thread gehört, alles andere aber, vor allen von den anderen am Ukrainekonflikt beteiligten Ländern, immer in den Off-Topik Bereich fällt! Anders gesagt...wer Putin hier On-Topic kritisieren darf, müsste genauso Merkel oder Obama On-Topic kritisieren dürfen!

Außerdem ist es lustig, dass in einem Off-Topic- Bereich des Forums auf Off-Topic hingewiesen wird....



> Die Regeln des Marktes sehen keine dramatisch erhöhten Preise für  einzelne, politisch unliebsame Abnehmer vor. Putins Forderungen an die  Ukraine lagen z.T. 35+% über den Preisen für Deutschland. Bei freien  Preisen sollte es umgekehrt sein, denn für Belieferung Deutschlands  musste man noch die schweine teure Northstream verlegen. Die ukraine  muss aber keine freien Preise, sondern seit jeher politische Preise  bezahlen.


Es gibt Regeln für den freien Markt? Wo finde ich diese?
Bisher war es doch immer so, dass Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis bestimmt.
Wenn Deutschland, und wir hatten ja mal eine sehr gute Beziehung zu Russland, mit Russland einen guten Gaspreisdeal für uns ausgehandelt hat, heisst das doch nicht, dass Russland an andere Länder sein Gas auch so günstig verkaufen muss!
Es wirkt auch irgendwie komisch, wenn man den Vorwurf "politische" Preise erhebt, aber locker eine Sanktion nach der anderen in die Tat umsetzt.
Aber da wir ja so ein Wohlfahrtsstaat sind, wird es dich bestimmt auch nicht stören, dass jetzt Massen an europäischen Steuergeldern jetzt/bald in die Ukraine fließen, um das Gas zu bezahlen, den Krieg zu finanzieren, Löhne auszuzahlen und Banken zu retten.




			
				apap schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich würde auch eine gewaltsame Absetzung eines korupten Presidenten  gut heißen der des Hochverrats schuldig ist durch das Vorhaben die  Staatssouverenität zu verkaufen. So viel ich weiß wurde ihm der Prozess  gemacht und war es nicht ein europäisches Gericht das ihn schuldig  sprach, in mehreren Punkten ? Oder warum floh er nicht einfach nach  Italien oder so ?^^
> 
> Angebot und Nachfrage ist eine sehr dürftige Ausrede wenn eines der  ärmsten Ländern über gewisse Zet den welthöchsten Gaspreis zahlte.  Komischer Weise jedesmal nach Bemühungen zum EU-Eintritt. Nichts anderes  als Staatsrepression durch den Gaspreis ist das. 51% Anteile russischer  Energieriesen gehören dem russischen Staat als Instrument und Schutz  vor westlichen Konzernen. Welche Armut durch den industriellen  Stillstand Putin seinem Volk da antuet wird im RuskiTV nicht  thematisiert ?
> 
> ...



Fertig mit deiner Märchenstunde?
Stell dir mal vor, es gibt schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen Zaren mehr... wie konnte das nur passieren?
Wie gut, dass es nur einen korrupten Präsidenten auf der Welt gab, der nicht von anderen noch korrupteren Regierungsleuten ersetzt wurde...Frag doch mal, wie viele Leute der Rada auf der Gehaltsliste des reichsten Oligarchen der Ukraine standen und wahrscheinlich noch stehen! Frag dich doch mal, wie die ukrainischen Oligarchen zu ihrem Reichtum kamen, es war doch alles Volkseigentum. 
Meinst du nicht auch, dass sich sämtliche Regierungsmitglieder, die zu Janukowitsch Zeiten gegen die Regierung und gegen ihr Land gearbeitet haben, auch Hochverräter waren?
Es ist ja so leicht zu bashen und Fakten zu ignorieren.
Lustig auch immer wieder, dass ein Land seine Staatssouveränität verkauft, wenn es sich politisch an Russland orientiert und sie behält, wenn es sich an die USA orientiert! 

Und schon die liebe Julia vergessen, die wegen Korruption ins Gefängnis kam? 
Der Westen schien daran ja nichts schlimmes zu finden, also sollte dich doch Korruption in keinster Weise stören!

Oh der arme Obama darf Guatanamo nicht schließen??? Möchtest du uns damit sagen, dass Obama machtlos ist?
Wer regiert dann?
Obama - "der mächtigste Mann der Welt", "Der Führer der Welt" darf nicht einmal so ein läppiges Gefängnis schließen, wo es doch noch so viel andere USA-Foltergefängnisse gibt????
Verät er damit nicht sein Land? Er wurde doch deshalb gewählt? Der hat doch deshalb den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen und ihn nicht wieder zurückgegeben!!!!
Man könnte da ja jetzt Parallelen zu Janukowitsch ziehen .....

Gib dir doch wenigsten ein bischen Mühe


----------



## apap (30. Oktober 2014)

Wieder so geistreiche 0815 Vergleiche die von Details nur so strotzen... komisch dass du anderen immer Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellst dabei aber immer unverschämt persönlich sein musst, musst wohl sehr überzeugt davon sein an was du immer da auch glaubst 

Auch wenn Oligarchen in der Ukraine über das Volkseigentum bestimmten, handelt es sich weiterhin nicht um das Staatseigentum Russlands. Das ist ein internes Problem das auch nur intern bekämpft werden kann, von einer fähigen Regierung. Dieser Prozess wird auch Jahrzehnte dauern genau wie in Osteuropa werden demokratische Strukturen installiert, welche Koruption bekämpfen. Aber vorallem ist der Westen fähig Arbeit zu schaffen, davon hätte das Land am meisten. Janukowicz war im Begriff sein Volk der durch Russlands Politik verschuldetten Armut komplett auszuliefern. In den 80ern rang ganz Osteuropa um jeden Meter weiter weg vom russischen Joch und fand nur Bewudnerung von der Welt. Jetzt nach 20 Jahren verlangen Ukrainer zurecht nach mehr Wohlstand und werden als Faschisten abgetan, ironischer Weise noch von den Russen welche dunkelhäutige im eigenem Land nichtmal mit dem Gesetz beschützen. Auf deinen anderen Quatsch einzugehen habe ich gerade keine Lust, aber wenn du wissen willst weshalb Obama seine Pläne nicht in die Tat umsetzen kann wie er es gerne wollte, würde ich mal was darüber lesen


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regeln des Marktes sehen keine dramatisch erhöhten Preise für einzelne, politisch unliebsame Abnehmer vor. Putins Forderungen an die Ukraine lagen z.T. 35+% über den Preisen für Deutschland. Bei freien Preisen sollte es umgekehrt sein, denn für Belieferung Deutschlands musste man noch die schweine teure Northstream verlegen. Die ukraine muss aber keine freien Preise, sondern seit jeher politische Preise bezahlen.


 
Hat Putin bzw. Russland die Ukraine gezwungen diese Verträge zu unterschreiben? Die Ukraine ist doch völlig frei sich einen anderen Gasanbieter zu suchen, wenn sie mit dem derzeitgen nicht zufrieden sind. Wenn sie aber mangels Angebot das nicht könnnen, dann wird der einzige Anbieter die Preise erhöhen, das ist schlicht logisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wenig, wie Obamas Wahlversprechen. Und damit mal wieder die Bitte, OT zu reduzieren



Wie immer ergeht dieser moderative Hinweis nur an die Leute die dem Westen Heuchelei vorwerfen. Würde ich auf den "Anti-Russland-Zug" aufspringen, dürfte ich ungestraft OT betreiben. Jaja über Russlands fehlende Meinungsfreiheit schimpfen und dann selbst nicht besser sein.

PS: Wie soll man eigentlich dem Westen seine Doppelmoral nachweisen, wenn man keine Argumente benutzen darf, die nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun haben? Ist ein ernstgemeinte Frage, und ich hätte gerne ein ernstgemeinte Antwort.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ging es mir darum, Verhaltensmuster aufzuzeigen - und Russland ist mMn in die Rhetorik von vor 1989 zurueckgefallen.



Die USA haben diese Rhetorik nie verlassen. Man erinnere sich nur an die "Achse des Bösen". 



JePe schrieb:


> Man rasselt mit dem Saebel,



Wie oft wurde eigentlich dem Iran (der seit seiner friedlichen Revolution 1979 noch kein fremdes Land überfallen hat) mit Krieg in den letzten 10 Jahren gedroht?



JePe schrieb:


> notfalls droht man auch mit dem nuklearen Vorschlaghammer (die ebenfalls zuletzt getestete Interkontinentalrakete jedenfalls wird kaum dazu da sein, Schrapnelle in der Atmosphaere abzuwerfen).



1. Ich wusste gar nicht das Russland irgendjemand mit Atomwaffen gedroht hat. Hast du dafür Quellen?
2. Das Recht auf seinem Staatsgebiet Militärtechnik zu testen, wirst du ja Russland wohl noch zugestehen oder?
3. Mir fällt übrigens ein Staatschef der jüngeren Geschichte ein, der mit Atomwaffen gedroht hat. Frankreich: Chirac droht Terror-Staaten mit Atomwaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich sehe schon wieder die übliche Doppelmoral.



JePe schrieb:


> Das Ganze dann eingebettet in altbekannte antiimperialistische- und faschistische Toene.



Nicht schlimmer als die altbekannten imperialitische Töne seitens des Westens, allen voran die USA.



JePe schrieb:


> Russland, das von Feinden umzingelte letzte Bollwerk gegen das universell Boese auf der Welt. Wenn man sich so sieht, hat man moralisch freie Hand, sich zu verteidigen. Im Donbass oder eben vor Portugal.


 
Ach jetzt will Russland sich schon in Portugal verteidigen? Die Anschuldigen und Unterstellungen gegen Russland werden immer interessanter. Einmal mehr, hast du dafür Quellen?



apap schrieb:


> Kaaruzo
> Ja, ich würde auch eine gewaltsame Absetzung eines korupten Presidenten gut heißen der des Hochverrats schuldig ist durch das Vorhaben die Staatssouverenität zu verkaufen.



Also wenn ich bei Wikipedia Wiktor Janukowytsch eingebe, finde ich unter dem Punkt Staatsrechtliche Aspekte der Absetzung von Janukowytsch folgenden Punkt:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Absetzung von Janukowytsch mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar und somit legal ist, wurde vom Fluchthelfer Russland bestritten.[34][35][36] Laut Artikel 108 sieht die ukrainische Verfassung, welche in einer Resolution des Parlaments für gültig befunden wurde (328 von insgesamt 450 Stimmen - bzw. 72,89%), nur vier mögliche Gründe für eine Absetzung vor: ein Rücktritt des Präsidenten, gesundheitliche Gründe, im Zuge eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens oder durch Tod des Amtsinhabers. Eine Amtsenthebung kommt unter Artikel 111 bei Hochverrat und anderen schweren Verbrechen in Frage. Dazu muss jedoch eine Untersuchungskommission der Rada gebildet werden, die an das Verfassungsgericht berichtet. Wenn in diesem Prüfverfahren die Voraussetzungen als gegeben erachtet werden, könnte die Rada mit einer Dreiviertelmehrheit den Präsidenten des Amtes entheben.[37][34] Ein solcher Prozess wurde im Fall Janukowytsch nicht durchlaufen. Der vom Parlament genannte Grund, dass er durch Verlassen des Landes seine Präsidentschaft verwirkt hätte, ist in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen. Inwiefern die Amtsenthebung rechtmäßig war, ist umstritten. Nach der einen Meinung von politischen Beobachtern war Janukowytsch auch über die Entscheidung der Rada vom 23. Februar hinaus der rechtmäßige Präsident der Ukraine, während er dies nach anderer Meinung politischer Beobachter nicht war.[36][35][38]



Ergebnis. Die Rada hat ihn *nicht* wegen Hochverrat abgesetzt, sondern wegen "er hat seine Präsidentschaft durch das Verlassen des Landes verwirkt". Das dieser Punkt gar nicht in der ukranische Verfassung vorgesehen ist, stört den Westen natürlich nicht. Wenn sich allerdings die Krim für unabhängig erklären will, dann muss die Verfassung aber natürlich eingehalten werden.

Einmal mehr, Doppelmoral des Westens. PS: Das in jedem Fall mit 72,89% der Stimmen keine dreiviertel Mehrheit ergangen ist, egal was die Rada nun Janukowtisch vorwirft, ist nur ein netter Randaspekt, der vom Westen natürlich genauso übergangen wird. 



apap schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß wurde ihm der Prozess gemacht und war es nicht ein europäisches Gericht das ihn schuldig sprach, in mehreren Punkten ? Oder warum floh er nicht einfach nach Italien oder so ?^^



Auch hier die Frage. Quellen? Ach und das du ausgerechnet Italien nennst ist sehr lustig. Ist das nicht das Land, das einen neuen Ministerpräsidenten bekommen hat, ohne dass das Volk darüber abstimmen durfte? Das ist natürlich auch sehr demokratisch 

Ich glaube, das Wort Doppelmoral ist auch hier wieder mal angebracht.



apap schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage ist eine sehr dürftige Ausrede wenn eines der *ärmsten* Ländern über gewisse Zet den welthöchsten Gaspreis zahlte.



Ukraine

Laut dem BIP ist die Ukraine entweder auf Platz 55 (nominales BIP) oder auf Platz 38 (BIP nach Kaufkraftparität). Über soviel "Armut" wäre manches Land froh 

BTW: Siehe meine Antwort an ruyven. Wenn Russland so ein "böser" Abzocker ist, warum wechselst die Ukraine dann nicht den Anbieter? Wenn die Nachfrage höher ist, als das Angebot, dann steigt halt der Preis. BWL erstes Semster.



apap schrieb:


> Komischer Weise jedesmal nach Bemühungen zum EU-Eintritt.



Ich bin die Frage langsam leid, aber bitte wo hast du Quellen für diese Behauptung?



apap schrieb:


> Nichts anderes als Staatsrepression durch den Gaspreis ist das. 51% Anteile russischer Energieriesen gehören dem russischen Staat als Instrument und Schutz vor westlichen Konzernen. Welche Armut durch den industriellen Stillstand Putin seinem Volk da antuet wird im RuskiTV nicht thematisiert ?



Siehe mal den Wiki Artikel von Putin.

Wirtschaftlich-soziale Entwicklung Russlands von 2000 bis 2010

Ist ja echt schlimm, was Putin da seinem Volk antut. 



apap schrieb:


> Der Obama will immernoch Guantanamo schließen. Genau so will er seine Gesundheitsreform vollständig durchsetzen, aber Republikaner machen das Regieren nicht leichter. In den USA musst du verstehen, gibt es keinen Zaren. Stell dir mal vor die sind wirklich so irre und lassen Gesetze durch das Parlament... ach verrückte Demokraten



1. Dann hätte er mit diesem Versprechen nicht antreten dürfen. Es ging doch um Wortbruch von Politikern. Das ist ein 1a-Beispiel.

2. Das ist übrigens das selbe Parlament, das keine Probleme damit hatte den völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg gegen den Irak zu legitimieren. Verrückte Demokraten 

3. Achso, der Mann der also fremde Länder ohne Zustimmung seines Kongress bomardieren lässt, der per Drohnen durch die CIA Todeslisten abarbeiten lässt, der so ein "demokratisches" Gesetz wie das National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2012 unterzeichnet, ist also nicht in der Lage ein Konzentrationslager zu schließen? Ein Schelm, wer hier böse denkt.

4. Das russische Kaiserreich gibt es seit 1917 nicht mehr. Ergo gibt es auch keinen Zaren.

PS: Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sowohl die Regierung als auch das Parlament der USA sich über geltendes Völkerrecht hinwegsetzt, müsste dann deiner Logik nach, das amerikanische Volk nicht das Recht, nein sogar die Pflicht haben, diese Verbrecher gewaltsam abzusetzen? 



apap schrieb:


> Mir gehen übrigens keine Argumente aus, belächle aber deine ... andererseits wundert es kaum weil man Russlands aktuelle Handlungen wohl kaum vernünftig verteidigen kann, sondern ausschließlich durch Ideologisten wie dich die Mumpitz verbreiten.



Wie du angesicht dieser Doppelmoral und Heuchellei des Westens (mit mehrenen hunderttausend Toten) noch lächeln kannst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn man Russlands Handlungen nicht vernünftig verteidigen kann, was ist denn mit all den Völkerrechtsverletzungen des Westens (allen voran die USA) die ich aufgezählt habe? Um das zu verteidigen, muss man dann ja auch Ideologist sein. Aber bestimmt hast du ein total überzeugende Erklärung, warum die USA geltendes Völkerrecht brechen dürfen und Russland nicht


----------



## apap (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Kaaruzo weil du von Doppelmoral sprichst... verdienen deiner Meinung nach Ukrainer die unter der Misswirtschaft verursacht durch Putins Diktatur, nicht die gleichen Bedinungen wie die Neuankömmlinge der EU ? Wieso soll ein europäischer Staat die Bürde von Putins Plänen sich wirtschaftlich gegen den Westen zu versperren, tragen ? Dass die USA Völkerrecht bricht um ihre Konzerne auf der Welt zu platzieren, spielt in der Ukrainekrise doch keine Rolle zumindest nicht aus Sicht der EU. Putin will in der Ukraine keinen Rechtsstaat zulassen, so wie die USA in Afrika und Südamerika Demokratie nur vortäuschen. Für mich ist die Ukraine aber nicht Afrika, weshalb ich dafür bin dass dieses russische Protektoriat sich dem Westen anschließt. Ob sie dafür taugen wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. Oktober 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Wieder so geistreiche 0815 Vergleiche die von Details nur so strotzen... komisch dass du anderen immer Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellst dabei aber immer unverschämt persönlich sein musst, musst wohl sehr überzeugt davon sein an was du immer da auch glaubst


Du beschreibst deine Beiträge hervorrangend! 
...und ja, es ist ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man seine Aussagen begründen und mit Fakten belegen kann!



apap schrieb:


> Auf deinen anderen Quatsch einzugehen habe ich gerade keine Lust, aber  wenn du wissen willst weshalb Obama seine Pläne nicht in die Tat  umsetzen kann wie er es gerne wollte, würde ich mal was darüber lesen


Du scheinst da offensichtlich keine Fakten zu haben. 




apap schrieb:


> Auch wenn Oligarchen in der Ukraine über das Volkseigentum bestimmten, handelt es sich weiterhin nicht um das Staatseigentum Russlands. Das ist ein internes Problem das auch nur intern bekämpft werden kann, von einer fähigen Regierung. Dieser Prozess wird auch Jahrzehnte dauern genau wie in Osteuropa werden demokratische Strukturen installiert, welche Koruption bekämpfen. Aber vorallem ist der Westen fähig Arbeit zu schaffen, davon hätte das Land am meisten. Janukowicz war im Begriff sein Volk der durch Russlands Politik verschuldetten Armut komplett auszuliefern. In den 80ern rang ganz Osteuropa um jeden Meter weiter weg vom russischen Joch und fand nur Bewudnerung von der Welt. Jetzt nach 20 Jahren verlangen Ukrainer zurecht nach mehr Wohlstand und werden als Faschisten abgetan, ironischer Weise noch von den Russen welche dunkelhäutige im eigenem Land nichtmal mit dem Gesetz beschützen.



Schön, dass auch du erkannt hast, dass das ukrainische Staatseigentum nicht Russland gehört. Es gehört aber auch nicht der EU oder USA!
Es ist richtig, dass ein internes Problem intern bekämpft werden müsste, trotzdem kritisierst du nicht mit einem Wort die Einmischung der EU und USA in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine???
Das Bekämpfen der Korruption wird sogar noch viel länger dauern , denn die Oligarchen wurden alle durch Korruption reich.
"..der durch Russlands Politik verschuldeten Armut"  ??? - so weit ich weiß, hat Russland die Ukraine jahrelang unterstützt, ihnen sehr günstiges Gas geliefert und das Land über Wasser gehalten!
Das ist aber natürlich auch ein Weg -einfach mal Russland zu beschuldigen für die Misswirtschaft und Korruption der ukrainischen Oligarchen. Übrigend gab es schon vor Janukowitsch andere Regierungen in den letzten 20 Jahren, die auch an der Misswirtschaft Schuld sind und deren Mitglieder jetzt wieder an der Macht sind!
Was ist für ein Land, dass gegen Armut kämpft besser? *600 Millionen* (so viel wollte die EU geben) oder *15 Milliarden *(wollte Russland geben)?
Dein "böses Russland"-Argument zerfällt damit!

Es gibt viele arme Länder und viele Menschen, die gern etwas mehr Wohlstand hätten. 
Ich wusste aber bisher nicht, dass man deshalb "***************************", "Tod den Russen" "Massenmörder Bandera lebe hoch" rufen muss, Die ukrainische Bevölkerung in Ukrainern und "Untermenschen" unterteilt, sowie Hetzjagden auf Kommunisten und Andersdenkende durchführen muss!

Sag mal, haben die Russen auch einen Ku Klux Klan wie die Amerikaner? 
Ich kann deiner Aussage über "Schwarzenverfolgung" in Russland zwar nicht zustimmen und gutheißen, aber sicher hast du da Fakten, die du uns vorlegen kannst...
...aber da die Amis ja immer die Guten sind, scheinen dann die Russen auf dem "richtigen" amerikanischen Weg zu sein! Warum kritisierst du Russland dafür?


----------



## apap (2. November 2014)

Joa... deine Desinformation ist ohne Witz erschreckend, anscheinend verstehst du nicht viel von der wirklichen Welt sondern lebst lieber in deinen eigenen Fantasien. Ich antworte dir ungern und das auch nur weil so viel Hirnschrott nicht unkomentiert stehen sollte. 

Hier bitte schön vergleich das mal mit den USA 
Rassismus in Russland - Jagd auf die Opfer - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Das dient übrigens dem Thema zur Ukraine, um zu erkennen dass Russlands Beschuldigungen an die Ukraine nur instrumentisiert sind, um die Realität zu trüben.


----------



## apap (2. November 2014)

_Mod-Edit: Reines OT entfern_
Guantanamo ist kein Konzentrationslager. Es ist nicht für Ausländer gedacht die Einheimischen die Arbeit stehlen oder einfach nur da sind, und dort sitzen vlt keine 2000 Menschen inhaftiert ? Obwohl auch ein Menschenrechtsverstoß, würde es mich interessieren wo du hier ähnliche Relationen siehst wie die in Russland. In Moskau wurden ganze Plätze von Migranten weggefegt und im Volskmund dort heisst es "man hat mit den Kaukasiern aufgeräumt". Würdest du sagen dass Russland genau so ein Rechtstaat ist wie die USA ?  Ich finde den Versuch so einer Darstellung banal...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2014)

Nein Russland ist nicht so ein Rechtsstaat wie die USA.

Ich wüsste nicht das Russland ein Konzentrationslager unterhält, seine Feinde auf Todeslisten setzt und der russische Nachrichtendienst diese dann per Drohnen ermordet. Auch ist mir nicht bekannt, dass in Russland die Todesstrafe verhängt wird (damit ist die USA übrigens in schöner Gesellschaft zu solch ausgewiesenen Demokratien wie China, Iran und Saudi-Arabien).

Darüber hinaus, wie sollte man solche Gesetze wie den USA Patriots ACT, Military Commissions Act und National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2012 nennen, wenn nicht zutiefst antidemokratisch?

Um das ganze nicht zu sehr jetzt ausarten zu lassen, kommt jetzt mein Fazit.

Es gibt gute und viele Gründe Russland zu kritisieren. Der autoritärer Regierungsstil von Putin wäre einer davon. Aber so zu tun, als wäre Russland die Diktatur schlechthin und die USA das Menschenrechtsparadies auf Erden ist wohl leicht an der Realität vorbei.

Mir geht es in diesem Thread seit dem ich schreibe nur um eine Sache, und die regt mich auch ehrlich gesagt auf. Die Doppelmoral. Wenn der Westen etwas tut wird es mit fadenscheinigen Erklärungen einfach weggewischt, aber bei Russland wird immer so getan als ob ein zweiter Hitler auf der Erde ist. Entweder gilt das Völkerrecht für alle (und dann müsste auch der Westen vieles wieder gut machen, allen voran die USA) oder das Völkerrecht gilt für niemanden.

Aber Russland für Verstöße anzuprangern und zu sanktionieren, die man den USA folgenlos durchgehen lässen, halte ich für Heuchelei.


----------



## apap (2. November 2014)

Russland ist wesentlich Menschen-verachtender als die USA. Allein das russische Rechtssysem nach Putins Änderrungen... da waren die Erlasse von Bush ja ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Und wurde er damals nicht kritisiert weil die USA sich über das Menschenrecht beugen mit Guantanamo u Co ? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern... habe selbst die Bücher von Micheal Moore gelesen neben ein paar gut gelungenen Dokumentationen. Einer der größten Kritiker des republikanischen Lagers das mM nach für vieles was schief läuft verantwortlich ist. Kritik gab es jfalls genug gg die USA. Allerdings haben die uns niemals bedroht... Das tut Russland gerade und erklärt die ganze NATO als Feind, weil sich Russlands Satelitenstaaten aus puren Schutz vor Moskau, dem Natobündniss anschließen möchten.

Um ins Thema zurückzukehren und apropo Doppelmoral: Im Dombasbecken wurde Neurussland ausgerufen, nachdem es gewaltsam dem ukrainischen Staat weggerissen wurde. Heute sind Wahlen wo vermummte Bewaffnette die Kontrolle haben, also der gleiche Zirkus wie auf der Krim. Was hälst du von Wahlen in denen nur 3 russische Parteien zugelassen sind, in einem Gebiet in dem 60% Ukrainer leben die gerade ihr Land verloren haben ? Ist das mit den Verbrechen der USA rechtzufertigen ? Ich glaube das ist den Leuten dort auf beiden Seiten, scheißegal.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

Ich habe auch davon gehört dass bei den Wahlen nur wenige Leute zugelassen bzw. wählbar sind. Natürlich sind das alles Leute die auf der gleichen Linie sind.
Eine mögliche Opposition wurde erst gar nicht zugelassen.
Demokratisch ist da gar nichts.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2014)

Man könnte ja mal einen Thread über die fehlerhafte Außenpolitik der USA bzw. des Westens aufmachen. Aber in diesem Thread hier sollte es um die fehlerhafte Außenpolitik Russlands mit Blick auf die Ukraine gehen. 

Offenbar läuft in der Ukraine alles nach Putins Interessen. Die Krim wurde ohne einen Schuss "heim ins Reich" geholt und beim Konflikt in der Ostukraine hat er eine Pattsituation erreicht, so dass die bald russisch bzw. neurussisch sein wird. Blöd sind natürlich die Sanktionen des Westens, die er für seine Aktionen kassiert hat, aber wenn er sich in seinem Land weiterhin erfolgreich als Mann des Friedens und Russland als unschuldiges Opfer des Westens präsentiert, dann sind die Sanktionen auch kein großes Problem mehr. Das Volk hungert gerne für so einen heldenhaften Staatsmann. Wir Deutschen können davon ein Lied singen.


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2014)

Btw, Kiew meldet „intensive“ Truppenbewegung: Ostukraine: Kiew meldet


----------



## xNeo92x (2. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe auch davon gehört dass bei den Wahlen nur wenige Leute zugelassen bzw. wählbar sind. Natürlich sind das alles Leute die auf der gleichen Linie sind.
> Eine mögliche Opposition wurde erst gar nicht zugelassen.
> Demokratisch ist da gar nichts.


 
Ja nee, is klar...
Es gab sogar internationale Beobachter 
Schau die mal die Nachrichten von Graham Phillips an:
https://twitter.com/GrahamWP_UK/status/528977956618924032


----------



## Putinversteher (2. November 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Russland ist wesentlich Menschen-verachtender als die USA. Allein das russische Rechtssysem nach Putins Änderrungen... da waren die Erlasse von Bush ja ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Und wurde er damals nicht kritisiert weil die USA sich über das Menschenrecht beugen mit Guantanamo u Co ? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern... habe selbst die Bücher von Micheal Moore gelesen neben ein paar gut gelungenen Dokumentationen. Einer der größten Kritiker des republikanischen Lagers das mM nach für vieles was schief läuft verantwortlich ist. Kritik gab es jfalls genug gg die USA. Allerdings haben die uns niemals bedroht... Das tut Russland gerade und erklärt die ganze NATO als Feind, weil sich Russlands Satelitenstaaten aus puren Schutz vor Moskau, dem Natobündniss anschließen möchten.



Michael Moore kratzt dabei auch nur sehr an der Oberfläche und seine Dokus sind sehr richtung Unterhaltung gezogen obwohl es genug Inhalte zum Unterhalten gäbe.
In nem Post davor gehst du ja davon aus das in Russland die meisten Inhaftierten leben. Auch die Annahme ist Falsch in den USA sind von 99 Bürgern 1 Inhaftiert und sie führen auch damit mit Abstand. 
Und du verdrehst auch komplett die Situation rund um die NATO und vor allem beginnt doch mal endlich eigenständig NATO von Europäischen Interessen zu trennen, als Bürger Europas ist man an frieden mit Russland interessiert und das sieht für die Russen auch kein Stück anders aus. Ihr übernehmt da wirres gebrabbel wie von diesem Herren, das so offensichtlich dumm & wirr ist das er sich doch selber bloß stellt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiucOKpH9P0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar...
> Es gab sogar internationale Beobachter
> Schau die mal die Nachrichten von Graham Phillips an:
> https://twitter.com/GrahamWP_UK/status/528977956618924032


 
Graham Phillips ist aber Mitarbeiter des Russischen Staatssenders RT.
Ob der jetzt unabhängig und seriös berichtet?


----------



## xNeo92x (2. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Graham Phillips ist aber Mitarbeiter des Russischen Staatssenders RT.
> Ob der jetzt unabhängig und seriös berichtet?


RT hin oder her, er postet Bilder und Videos von vor Ort und die kann man nicht leugnen.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> RT hin oder her, er postet Bilder und Videos von vor Ort und die kann man nicht leugnen.


 
Schon klar aber wie unabhängig und neutral ist er wenn er für das russische Staatsfernsehen berichtet?


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal einen Thread über die fehlerhafte Außenpolitik der USA bzw. des Westens aufmachen. *Aber in diesem Thread hier sollte es um die fehlerhafte Außenpolitik Russlands mit Blick auf die Ukraine gehen. *


 Du befindest dich im Thread *Aktuelle Entwicklung in der Ukraine*!!!!!
Du befindet dich nicht in deinem Wunschthread!
Weder der Threadname, noch die einleitenden Worte des Threaderöffners lassen sich in deinem Sinne deuten!
Die Ereignisse in der Ukraine begannen auch nicht erst mit der Krim.
Wenn du hier über die Außenpolitik Russlands mit Blick auf die Ukraine schreiben willst, ok. Aber die Außenpolitik der USA bzw. des Westens mit Blick auf die Ukraine verbannen zu wollen, obwohl sie die Auslöser des Ukrainekonfliktes waren, ist lächerlich!





			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hat das jetzt mit der Ukraine zu tun?


Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, ob du auch die Beiträge davor gelesen hast....
Es war eine Antwort auf den Beitrag von apap, der auch nicht zur Ukraine passte.
...und da wir doch fair und nicht doppelmoralig sein wollen, also entweder beide Beiträge rügen oder keinen. 





			
				apap schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nach 20 Jahren verlangen Ukrainer zurecht nach mehr Wohlstand und  werden als Faschisten abgetan, ironischer Weise noch von den Russen  welche* dunkelhäutige* im eigenem Land nichtmal mit dem Gesetz beschützen.....
> ......
> *Joa... deine Desinformation ist ohne Witz erschreckend, anscheinend  verstehst du nicht viel von der wirklichen Welt sondern lebst lieber in  deinen eigenen Fantasien. Ich antworte dir ungern und das auch nur weil  so viel Hirnschrott nicht unkomentiert stehen sollte. *
> 
> ...



Also erstmal meintest du bestimmt instrumentalisiert, denn *dein* Wort scheint es nicht zu geben....
Dann bin ich schon etwas verblüfft, dass du als Quelle für deine "Dunkelhäutigen" einen Zeitungsartikel von 2013 bringst und die "Dunkelhäutigen" fehlen...
Deine Quelle ist in der Tat sehr aussagekräftig, da die eigentliche Geschichte, dass ein Kaukasier eine russische Frau sexuell belästigt/vergewaltigt hat, ihr Freund ihr helfen wollte und von eben diesem, deinem Apartheitsopfer mit dem Messer erstochen wurde, fehlt. Ich wusste nicht, dass ein Mörder geschützt und straffrei ausgehen darf! Meinst du nicht auch, dass hier ein ethnisches Problem künstlich aufgebauscht werden soll, denn bei einer Straftat und dessen Ahndung sollte weder Nationalität, noch Hautfarbe eine Rolle spielen!
Es kann ja nicht so schlimm mit deinen Anschuldigungen sein, wenn du dafür keine aktuelleren Quellen finden konntest. 
Aber wie gut, dass die "Dunkelhäutigen" in den USA geschützt sind und kein Polizist wie in Ferguson einfach mal so einen unbewaffneten dunkelhäutigen Teenager erschießt.
Ein gutes Beispiel für Rassismus wäre auch der Vorfall in Odessa gewesen. 

*Deine verbalen Aussetzer jedoch kannst du gerne bei deinen Kumpels verbreiten! Hier in diesem Forum erwarte ich ein gewisses Niveau und das Einhalten der Forumsregeln!*





			
				apap schrieb:
			
		

> Guantanamo ist kein Konzentrationslager. *Es ist nicht für Ausländer  gedacht die Einheimischen die Arbeit stehlen* oder einfach nur da sind,  und dort sitzen vlt keine 2000 Menschen inhaftiert ? Obwohl auch ein  Menschenrechtsverstoß, würde es mich interessieren wo du hier ähnliche  Relationen siehst wie die in Russland. In Moskau wurden ganze Plätze von  Migranten weggefegt und im Volskmund dort heisst es "man hat mit den  Kaukasiern aufgeräumt". Würdest du sagen dass Russland genau so ein  Rechtstaat ist wie die USA ?  Ich finde den Versuch so einer Darstellung banal...


In Deutschland als Deutscher ein Konzentrationslager als "harmlos" abzuwiegeln....sorry, aber kommt für mich gleich nach einer Holocaustleugnung!
Ich hoffe für dich, dass du dich nur unglücklich ausgedrückt hast!
In ein Konzentrationslager kamen noch nie Menschen, weil sie als "Ausländer Einheimischen die Arbeit stehlen" 

Du lebst in Moskau? Du erwähntest "im Volksmund dort heisst es..." oder meintest du die westliche Presse propagandiert dies?

Definiere doch bitte einmal für uns alle, was ein "Rechtsstaat" ist!
Wie schon bei "Konzentrationslager" scheinst du deine Begriffe anders als Wiki zu definieren.





			
				apap schrieb:
			
		

> ....Kritik gab es jfalls genug gg die USA. Allerdings haben die uns niemals bedroht...
> Das tut Russland gerade und erklärt die ganze NATO als Feind, weil sich  Russlands Satelitenstaaten aus puren Schutz vor Moskau, dem Natobündniss  anschließen möchten.


Wieder bringst du die Fakten durcheinander!
Deutschland umfasst die ehemalige BRD und die ehemalige DDR. Also hat die USA auch schon Gebiete unseres Landes bedroht! 
Wo anders als in unseren Medien bedroht uns Russland derzeit? 
Nicht Russland erklärt die Nato zum Feind, sondern die Nato  Russland. Man kann es auch Kriegshetze nennen.
Auch die Ukraine wollte sich politisch Russland zuwenden, genau deshalb gab es den Putsch und eine USA-freundliche Regierung ("Jazenjuk ist unser Mann") wurde eingesetzt. 
In all den Ländern, die sich ja nun so sehr von Russland bedroht fühlen, gab es Farbrevolutionen, bei denen ganz zufällig dem Westen zugewandte Regierungen eingesetzt wurden und diese wissen genau, dass sie schneller mit dem nächsten Putsch oder Revolution wieder draußen sind, wenn sie nicht im Sinne der USA entscheiden! (Kann man alles in Wikipedia nachlesen!)





			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar aber wie unabhängig und neutral ist er wenn er für das russische Staatsfernsehen berichtet?


Ohne irgendeinen Beweis unterstellst du einem britischen Reporter, dass er Falschinformationen liefert?
Warum zweifelst du dann nie an Reuters und an der Berichterstattung unseren Leitmedien, die oft nicht vor Ort sind?


----------



## apap (3. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon klar aber wie unabhängig und neutral ist er wenn er für das russische Staatsfernsehen berichtet?


 
Er ist genau so unabhängig wie die ganzen Putinversteher die für jeden nachgewiesenen Post im Net Geld bekommen, Putins private Garde die bei uns die Hirne der Grenzdebilen bekehren soll


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und du verdrehst auch komplett die Situation rund um die NATO und vor allem beginnt doch mal endlich eigenständig NATO von Europäischen Interessen zu trennen, als Bürger Europas ist man an frieden mit Russland interessiert und das sieht für die Russen auch kein Stück anders aus. Ihr übernehmt da wirres gebrabbel wie von diesem Herren, das so offensichtlich dumm & wirr ist das er sich doch selber bloß stellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirres Gebrabbel kann ich da auch finden, stimmt. Da stellt ein verwirrter Mann immer die selbe Frage, weil er nicht die Antwort bekommt, die er hören will. Nein, die Nato hat nicht die Krim annektiert, den Ostteil der Ukraine destabilisiert und monatelang militärische Drohgebärden von sich gegeben. Das war Russland. Nato-Staaten, die Russland "vor der Haustür" haben, versetzt das in  Sorge. End of Story.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2014)

Musste man bei der Wahl eigentlich Kreuze machen, oder hat das Falten und Einwerfen gereicht?
Alles Andere wäre auch uneffizient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2014)

moderativer Hinweis:
OT wurde entfernt und geahndet.




JePe schrieb:


> Aufklaerung iSv Gelaendeerkundung - Nein, natuerlich nicht (was im Besonderen ueber Meeren auch relativ sinnfrei waere, jedenfalls mit diesem Material). Um die unmittelbare Reaktion des "Feindes" zu testen (wie lange dauert es, bis die eigenen Flugzeuge Gesellschaft bekommen, was fuer Flugzeuge werden eingesetzt, ...) ebenso wie die mittelbare (mediales Echo, Reaktionen ueber die diplomatischen Kanaele, ...) aber durchaus. Die zu erwartende negative Presse hierzulande laesst sich in Moskau auch prima dazu verwenden, die eigene Opferneurose weiter zu pflegen ...



Bei letzterem stimme ich dir zu, dass hat aber nichts mit der Behauptung zu tun, die Bomber würden nur fliegen, um sich über die NATO auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Mit denen kann man nicht einmal die Reaktionszeit der Luftverteidigung testen, eben weil sei überhaupt kein glaubhaftes Bedrohungsszenario aufbauen => da reagiert auch niemand so schnell, wie er könnte.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat Putin bzw. Russland die Ukraine gezwungen diese Verträge zu unterschreiben? Die Ukraine ist doch völlig frei sich einen anderen Gasanbieter zu suchen, wenn sie mit dem derzeitgen nicht zufrieden sind. Wenn sie aber mangels Angebot das nicht könnnen, dann wird der einzige Anbieter die Preise erhöhen, das ist schlicht logisch.



Wenn der einzige große Anbieter die Preise ausschließlich für die Ukraine erhöht, für andere Abnehmer aber niedrig lässt, dann ist das rein ökonomisch nur sehr bedingt logisch. Hier wurde behauptet, der Preis käme durch freie Marktmechanismen zu Stande. Aber nach denen müsste Russland an den Meistbietenden verkaufen. D.h. wenn die Ukraine einen Cent mehr zahlt, als z.B. Deutschland, müsste hier der Gashahn zudrehen. In der Praxis bekommt die Ukraine ihr Gas aber nicht einmal dann, wenn sie 50 € drauflegt. Hinter diesen Preisen steckt definitiv kein freier Markt mehr, das ist reine Politik.



> PS: Wie soll man eigentlich dem Westen seine Doppelmoral nachweisen, wenn man keine Argumente benutzen darf, die nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun haben? Ist ein ernstgemeinte Frage, und ich hätte gerne ein ernstgemeinte Antwort.



"Wie" in diesem Thread? Gar nicht. Was ist an "Offtopic" denn so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn ihr eine moralische Bewertung "des Westens" machen wollt, dann macht einen Thread dazu auf. Hier geht es um Politik, die sich auf die Ukraine-Krise bezieht. ENDE.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ENDE.


 
Das ist das Stichwort. Da hier logische Argumentationen und Wahrheit fehl am Platze sind, sag ich nur Adieu.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. November 2014)

Hier ist übrigens eine interessante Rezension (vielmehr eine Vorführung) von dem Buch: "Gekaufte Journalisten" von Udo Ulfkotte. 

https://krautreporter.de/46--die-wahrheit-uber-die-lugen-der-journalisten

Der Typ war ja vor etlichen Seiten mal Subthema hier.


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. November 2014)

Ja und bis 2006 war dieser Niggermeier verantwortlicher bei der FAZ, also bitte..
(Ich schau mir das später mal genauer an, aufm handy wird die Seite nicht richtig angezeigt).
Ok hab mich jetzt zumindest über die Seite schlaugemacht und ich hoffe wirklich, dass kein Mensch hier auf den Bullshit den die sich da zusammenschreiben reinfällt. 
Ich will mich hier jetzt nicht erklären oder sonstwas, ich bitte einfach jeden über das ganze SELBST nachzudenken, dann kommt man auch ganz ohne Hilfe zu den richtigen Schlüssen. Aber gottverdammt warum benutzt heutzutage eigentlich keiner mehr sein Gehirn?? Ich bin nicht für Russland ich bin für niemanden, ich bin für den Menschen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. November 2014)

Ja, steht auch unter der Rezension: 





> Offenlegung: Ich schreibe regelmäßig für die FAZ. Niemand hat mir gesagt, dass ich diesen Text schreiben oder nicht schreiben soll. Ulfkotte bezeichnet mich in seinem Buch als vertrauenswürdige Quelle: „Journalisten als Eigenmarken, die auch ohne Verlage Geld verdienen können, weil man ihnen vertraut - die haben eine Zukunft. So wie im Medienbereich etwa Stefan Nigg*e*meier.“



Aber wir wollen lieber nicht zu sehr ins Offtopic verfallen. Die Rezension sei nur am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anmerkung "Putinversteher" : Ich erspare mir den Fullquote



Du legst doch dein Wirres Weltbild offen, unterschreibst nochmal ausdrücklich die Aussage "Die zu erwartende negative Presse hierzulande laesst sich in Moskau auch prima dazu verwenden, die eigene Opferneurose weiter zu pflegen ..."
Du empfindest also Russland als ein Land das durch Opferneurosen Getrieben, die Krim annektiert hat und deren Allmachtsfantasien wir einhalt gebieten müssen, bevor es weiter ausartet und Putin zum neuen Hitler mutiert.
Japp das klingt mir nach einem komplexen Weltbild das sich sicherlich aus vielen Informationen, Motivationen und Meinungen ein differenziertes Weltbild geschaffen hat. Du hast dabei sicherlich ökonomische, militärische und geostrategische Überlegungen gehabt die für dich Begriffe wie "Opferneurose" in Verbindung mit Russland bringen.
Dazu deine Brilliante Analyse über die neue Gas Situation in der Ukraine - für die, die EU die Rechnung trägt (wie schon vor ein paar Monaten vorraus gesagt, sobald die erste Kälte kommt wirds zum politischen Sprengstoff und wird dann obwohl eben so vorraussehbar dann auch noch gegen Russland verwendet) also was du gerade erlebst sind halt die ersten deutlich spürbaren auswirkungen unserer Sanktionspolitik die jetzt einfach sowohl Russland als auch uns ordentlich ökonomisch schaden wird.  
Und wo genau ist es denn Offtopic ? Machen die leute hier Werbung oder reden vom Friseur oder was weiß ich ? Sie benennen die Unberechenbarkeit der NATO & US Aussenpolitik die eben eine große Motivation für Russland in ihrem Handeln spielen. Ich hoffe der Mod hat mitbekommen das "Aktuelle Entwicklungen aus der Ukraine" sich auch weiterentwickelt hat und aus "Schüssen auf dem Maidan" (die übrigens immernochnicht aufgeklärt sind und an deren Aufklärung bei uns komischerweise auch keine großes Interesse herrscht) und einer ersten Bürgerkriegssituation, ein Internationaler Konflikt inkl. Nato und Russland verstrickung geworden ist. Wenn man solche Hintergründe der Nato dann nicht benennen darf weils angeblich Offtopic ist, wirds echt lächerlich.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2014)

Hattest Du nicht schon vor vielen Seiten angekuendigt / versprochen, diesen Thread kuenftig meiden zu wollen, anstatt alle, die sich Deiner erleuchteten Meinung nicht anschliessen koennen oder wollen als unreflektierte, ungebildete und einfaeltige Schwarmfische zu verunglimpfen ... ?

Aber O.K., da Du schon ueber "Hintergruende" sprechen willst. Betrachten wir uns doch einige der Akteure der Ukrainekrise.

Igor Girkin, einer der militaerischen Koepfe in der sog. "Volksrepublik Donezk". 1970 in Moskau geboren, bis Maerz 2013 nach eigener Auskunft Reserveoberst des FSB. Hat als "Freiwilliger" auf serbischer Seite im Balkankrieg und in beiden Tschetschenienkriegen gekaempft, war eines der "gruenen Maennchen" auf der Krim. Hat bei einer Veranstaltung der russischen Zeitschrift _Nesawissimaja Gaseta_ im Juni 2013 einen Vortrag ueber moegliche Strategien russischer Militaeroperationen ausserhalb der eigenen Grenzen gehalten - die auffallend dem aehneln, was wir nun erleben. Hat zur Zeit des Absturzes von MH17 auf vk.com eine Meldung veroeffentlicht, dies sei eine "Warnung an die Zentralregierung, die von den Separatisten besetzten Gebiete nicht zu ueberfliegen" (Meldung wurde spaeter geloescht). Ihm werden Kriegsverbrechen zur Last gelegt.

Pawel Gubarew, Vorsitzender der Partei "Neurussland". 2002 Mitglied der Neonazi-Organisation "Russische Nationale Einheit".

Alexander Dugin, hatte bis Juni 2014 einen Lehrstuhl an der staatlichen Moskauer Lonossow-Universitaet, der groessten russischen Universitaet. Gilt als einer der fuehrenden, wenn nicht der fuehrende Kopf hinter dem _Eurasianismus_. Ist einer von drei Mitbegruendern der Partei "Neurussland", der Gubarew angehoert. Hat sich am 28. August 2014 u. a. mit Girkin getroffen.

Sergej Glasjew. Mit Dugin vertraut. Seit 2012 Putins "Berater fuer die eurasische Wirtschaftsintegration".

Eine seltsame Verkettung?


----------



## maxmueller92 (5. November 2014)

Ich sehe da ein kleines Quellenproblem. Der Punkt ist, dass das alles schwachsinn sein kann, oder haben die das selbst in einem Interview gesagt?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. November 2014)

Ich möcht garnicht wissen was für Spinner da jetzt noch auf der Seite der "Seperatisten" unterwegs sind, bzw. auf Seiten "Neurussland´s", ich möchte Wetten da sind auch noch ein Haufen Radikaler Leute mehr unterwegs, die im zivilen Leben die absolute Katastrophe darstellen. Aber  "wir" (Nato,Eu) haben uns dieses Problem doch selbst geschaffen wir haben Russland zu einer Reaktion provoziert, dabei einfach zu hoch gepokert und verloren. 
Es geht einfach um diese Doppelstandards und wie majestetisch beleidigt man sich gibt wenn man sagt "die NATO ist ein Militär und Angriffsbündniss Westlicher Staaten" und deswegen kann ich Russland verstehen das sie keine Nato Länder genau an ihren Grenzen möchten. Wie kann man nicht Verstehen, das wir durch unser Treiben aktuell Russland dramatisch bedrohen und damit tunlichst aufhören sollten und gleichzeitig noch die Ukraine in einen Bürgerkrieg getrieben haben und dadurch das wir da ordentlich Geld mit reingepumpen für Nato Interessen, die gleichzeitig komplett konträr zu unseren eigenen sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2014)

Putinversteher  

Nun, genau da gehen die Ansichten eben auseinander. Ich sehe nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass die Nato für Russland eine Bedrohung darstellte. Im Gegenteil bemühte sich die Nato immer um einen Dialog, siehe Nato-Russland-Grundakte und Nato-Russland-Rat. Die Nato als Angriffsbündnis gegen Russland aufzufassen, ist eine Denke aus dem kalten Krieg. Dieser kalte Krieg ist lange vorbei und überwunden, zumindest glaubte das der Westen. Aber wie dem auch sei, es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass Russland sich AUF SEINEM TERRITORIUM gegen den vermeintlichen Feind namens Nato rüstet und Vorkehrungen für eine starke Defensive trifft. Es spricht aber einiges dagegen, dass Russland paranoisch einen souveränen Nachbarstaat beraubt und destabilisiert. Zum Beispiel das Völkerrecht.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Putinversteher
> Nun, genau da gehen die Ansichten eben auseinander. Ich sehe nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass die Nato für Russland eine Bedrohung darstellte. Im Gegenteil bemühte sich die Nato immer um einen Dialog, siehe Nato-Russland-Grundakte und Nato-Russland-Rat. Die Nato als Angriffsbündnis gegen Russland aufzufassen, ist eine Denke aus dem kalten Krieg. Dieser kalte Krieg ist lange vorbei und überwunden, zumindest glaubte das der Westen. Aber wie dem auch sei, es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass Russland sich AUF SEINEM TERRITORIUM gegen den vermeintlichen Feind namens Nato rüstet und Vorkehrungen für eine starke Defensive trifft. Es spricht aber einiges dagegen, dass Russland paranoisch einen souveränen Nachbarstaat beraubt und destabilisiert. Zum Beispiel das Völkerrecht.



Dann frage ich mich wie man nicht erkennen kann, das es seitens der NATO eine *EXTREME BEDROHUNG ist, gegen wen richtet sich denn der Raketenabwehrschirm denkst du ? Und welche Auswirkungen hätte er ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (5. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Putinversteher
> 
> Nun, genau da gehen die Ansichten eben auseinander. Ich sehe nicht den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass die Nato für Russland eine Bedrohung darstellte. Im Gegenteil bemühte sich die Nato immer um einen Dialog, siehe Nato-Russland-Grundakte und Nato-Russland-Rat. Die Nato als Angriffsbündnis gegen Russland aufzufassen, ist eine Denke aus dem kalten Krieg. Dieser kalte Krieg ist lange vorbei und überwunden, zumindest glaubte das der Westen. Aber wie dem auch sei, es spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass Russland sich AUF SEINEM TERRITORIUM gegen den vermeintlichen Feind namens Nato rüstet und Vorkehrungen für eine starke Defensive trifft. Es spricht aber einiges dagegen, dass Russland paranoisch einen souveränen Nachbarstaat beraubt und destabilisiert. Zum Beispiel das Völkerrecht.


 Ich denke nicht, dass die Ansichten auseinander gehen. Die Nato/USA ist nicht so dumm, dass sie nicht weiß, was sie tut, um ihre Ziele und Interessen durchzusetzen!
Aber das kann man den normalen Bürgern allerdings nicht erzählen. Deshalb gab es die angeblichen Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, die Brutkastenlüge, die Giftgasanschläge von Assad und das böse paranoide Russland und so vieles andere, was noch niemand ausgeplaudert hat. 
Ich finde es lustig, dass du in deiner Argumentation den Nato-Russland-Rat etc. erwähnst. Dir ist nie aufgefallen, dass nicht Russland, sondern die Nato immer die Zusammenarbeit einstellt, wenn ihr irgendwas nicht passt? Russland dagegen blieb immer gesprächsbereit.
Warum regt sich die Nato und du denn eigentlich so auf, wenn Russland auf seinem Territorium oder im internationalen Luftraum irgend etwas macht. Es müsste uns doch egal sein!
Dir fiel bisher auch nie auf, dass die USA an jedem Konflikt und wenn irgendwo etwas zu zündeln beginnt, immer beteiligt ist und dies meist auslöste.
Warum regt sich die Nato so auf, dass Russland an der Türschwelle der Nato steht, wenn sie diese Türschwelle genau da plaziert hat?
Warum muss die Nato in einem von Bürgerkrieg zerrütteten Land Nato-Manöver durchführen, obwohl die Ukraine kein Natoland ist und kann damit nicht wenigstens warten, bis sich die Lage etwas beruhigt hat? 
Ihr echoviert euch ständig über die Krim, über den Maidan regte sich keiner auf! Und wenn euer Rechts- und Demokratieverständnis so vernebelt ist, das es Normalität ist, wenn friedliche Demonstranten Polizisten anzünden und mit so viel Gewaltpotential eine Regierung stürzen, nur damit der Westen sein Assoziierungsabkommen durchsetzen konnte, finde ich das krank.
Die USA hat seit Ende des 2. Weltkrieges konsequent die Bandera-Nazis unterstützt, um Russland zu schaden. Normalität? Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Faschismus was schlimmes ist, dass man das Leben achten soll und kann in gewisser Weise noch verstehen, auch wenn ich das nie akzeptieren kann, dass einige Wirtschaftsbosse durch Krieg und Erbeutung von Rohstoffen etc. massig Gewinn machen und ihnen Menschenleben egal sind.
....nur welches Interesse habt ihr daran, dass ihr diese Machenschaften so verteidigt? Woher stammt dieser Hass auf alles Russische?
Ihr wurdet nachweislich von unserem Westen oft belogen, werdet abgehört, überwacht. War die Gehirnwäsche der Medien oder der Einfluss, der vielen so patriotischen amerikanischen Hollywood-Movies so stark, dass ihr nicht mehr klar zwischen Realität und Scheinwelt unterscheiden könnt? Ethik, Moral, die 10 Gebote, Demokratie setzt ihr alle außer Kraft. pocht aber auf Demokratie und Rechts-Staat? Wie können wir ein Rechtsstaat sein, wenn wir mithelfen demokratisch gewählte Regierungen zu stürzen, Länder zu überfallen, Länder auszubeuten und dabei eine Schneiße aus Tot, Verwüstung und Chaos hinterlassen, nur damit ein paar transatlantische Konzerne noch reicher werden?
...und wenn morgen China, Indien oder Brasilien als nächstes Opfer herausgepickt werden, werdet ihr die sicher auch wieder hassen, dort alles kritisieren, was nicht gut läuft und noch viele Sachen dazuerfinden, nur damit ihr auf der "guten" Seite stehen dürft, der der Mächtigen und euch dabei so überlegen und groß vorkommen könnt?
Nein man muss dem Westen nicht seine Doppelmoral vorwerfen, die die die wirkliche Macht haben, handeln in ihrem Interesse und es ist nicht von Interesse, wenn die eigene Bevölkerung sich dagegen zur Wehr setzt! Man muss diese Doppelmoral euch vorwerfen. Jemand, der nur die Leitmedien verfolgt, an sein Eigenheim denkt und ob er den Job behält, der hat vielleicht keine große Ahnung davon, was wirklich in der Welt abgeht! Ihr jedoch kennt die Fakten, die hier in diesem Thread gepostet wurden. Unbequeme Themen werden einfach übergangen und totgeschwiegen. Es wird nur gegen Russland gebasht! All das, was der Westen wirklich fabriziert, unter den Tisch gekehrt. Mein Gott, die Menschen in der Ukraine, in Russland sind Menschen, die euch nichts getan haben! Wieso nehmt ihr euch heraus, so abwertend und ungerecht zu sein? Wie kann euch Menschenleben egal sein?
Der Westen darf seine Interessen vertreten, anderen Länder dürfen das merkwürdiger Weise nicht. Menschen sind bei euch erst dann würdige Menschen, wenn sie dem Westen freien Zugang zu ihren Bodenschätzen und Reichtümern gewähren? ...und ganz schlimm, wenn sie ihre eigenen Interessen und die ihres Landes vertreten, deshalb muss man diesen Ländern ja "Demokratie" bringen, was nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass die USA diese Länder kontrolliert und ausbeutet.

...und wenn man dagegen was sagt, wird man als Putinversteher und Putintroll beschipft. Schon diese Einteilung, der ist für Russland, der ist für die USA ist doch krank! ...und das man hier posten muss, ich bin anderer Meinung als ihr, aber ich bin nicht für Russland, weil einem das sofort unterstellt wird.
Wir - bestimmen nichts in diesem geopolitischen Spektakel. Ich habe keinen Vorteil davon, für Russland oder für die USA zu sein und ich kann diese Geschehnisse nicht ändern. Ich kann hier nur informieren, mich informieren und wir uns untereinander über das, was passiert und das was man uns verschweigt, austauschen.
Wenn hier schon solche krassen Fronten entstehen, die ohne Zweifel von unserem "Lieblings-Moderator" noch gefördert werden...wie wäre es dann, wenn es Deutschland passiert, wenn wir mal nicht nach der Pfeife der USA tanzen und sie Merkel oder Folgepartei wegputschen. Starten wir da auch einen Bürgerkrieg und erschießen uns gegenseitig, weil einige mit solch einem Putsch bestimmt nicht einverstanden sein werden? Eigentlich sollten wir da alle was dagegen haben!

@ ruyven
Was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte: deine Beiträge hier in diesem Threads, schreibst du die als normale Person oder als Moderator?
(Ich meine nicht die Moderationshinweise)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (5. November 2014)

Man kann ja über die USA denken was man will. Die haben aber die letzten Jahrzehnte kein Teil eines souveränen Nachbarlandes de facto annektiert. Brauch man da noch mehr sagen? Frag mal einen Ukrainer. Frag ihn, ob er noch in die Krim reisen darf. Das traut sich doch keiner. Das ist de facto Sperrgebiet... Quasi über Nacht. 

Könnte man ja mal mit dem Saarland machen. Was glaubt ihr wäre dann los? Dann würde natürlich die Bundeswehr einmarschieren um die Einheit zu erhalten. Texas kann auch nicht einfach aus der Union ausscheiden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2014)

Putinversteher

Das weiß ich nicht genau. Offiziell richtet er sich meines Wissen nicht gegen Russland, sondern gegen den Iran. Aber auch wenn er sich in Wahrheit gegen Russland richtet, dann ist es eine Maßnahme zur Verteidigung und keine zum Angriff. Russland steht es frei, ebenfalls einen Rakenabwehrschirm aufzustellen (auf eigenem Territorium, versteht sich). 

Aber es ist fast schon abwegig, darüber zu diskutieren, da die Nato nie den Krieg mit Russland suchte, sondern den Dialog und Russland mit seinen tausenden Atomsprengköpfen auch mit dem Raketenabwehrschirm der Nato extrem abschreckend wirkt. Zum Beispiel könnte bereits ein einziges strategisches U-Boot aus Russland die halbe Erde in Schutt und Asche legen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich wie man nicht erkennen kann, das es seitens der NATO eine *EXTREME BEDROHUNG ist, gegen wen richtet sich denn der Raketenabwehrschirm denkst du ? Und welche Auswirkungen hätte er ?


 
Was für ein Raketenabwehrschirm?
Meinst du den gegen den Iran?

Der ist doch Blödsinn. Der Iran wird keine Raketen gegen Nato Staaten abfeuern. Der feuert auch keine Raketen gegen Israel ab oder gegen wen auch immer.
Das ist alles nur aufgeblasen von irgendwelchen Militär "Experten" die auf Wichtig machen und möglichst viel Geld von den Staaten rauspressen wollen damit die Rüstungsindustrie gut verdienen kann.
Damit die Rüstungsindustrie gut verdienen kann und Geheimdienste nicht überflüssig werden muss eben eine Bedrohung vorhanden sein.
Und wenn keine Bedrohung vorhanden ist muss eben eine geschaffen werden.
Mehr ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Nur fallen die Staaten -- und ich meine alle, egal ob USA, EU oder Russland - auf den Blödsinn der Rüstungslobby und Geheimdienste rein.
Die sollten mal ihre eigenen Apparate gründlich ausmisten denn dann hätten wir mit Sicherheit nicht so eine angespannte Lage in der Ukraine und die Welt wäre sicherer als sie jetzt ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_PM7l5V5jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für euch ist dieses Thema ja ganz weit weg und "blödsinn" usw. Die Situation in der Realität ist aber das dieser Raketenabwehrschirm die "Dead Hand" Situation Russlands neutralisieren soll. Es geht darum Atomare Erstschläge Ausführen zu können und zumindest diese "Dead Hand" Situation abwehren zu können. Das ist nichts anderes als das Nukleare Gleichgewicht (aktuell kann keine Atommacht eine andere auslöschen. ohne selbst ausgelöscht zu werden und dadurch benutzt eben keiner eine) aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Russland stand es offen sich ebenfalls am Raketenabwehrschirm zu beteiligen. Sie haben es aber abgelehnt.

Ist aber alles wieder weit weg vom eigentlichen Thema.
Wenn du also die Raketen Sache weiter vertiefen willst dann in einem neuen Thread.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Für euch ist dieses Thema ja ganz weit weg und "blödsinn" usw.



Außerdem glaube ich dass du mein Post gar nicht richtig verstanden hast.
Wie gesagt. Ich halte die Raketensache für Unsinn weil vom Iran keine unmittelbare Gefahr für Europa oder die Nato Staaten ausgeht.
Daher ist der Raketenschirm überflüssig und nur dazu da, damit die Rüstungskonzerne wieder Geld abgreifen können.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. November 2014)

Ich glaube eher das du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast, zumal es eben abgehoben lächerlich ist das sich der Raketenabwehrschirm gegen eine Iranische Gefahr richten soll.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> zumal es eben abgehoben lächerlich ist das sich der Raketenabwehrschirm gegen eine Iranische Gefahr richten soll.


 
Aber genau das meine ich doch die ganze Zeit. 
Ich sagte ja dass du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast. 

Der Raketenschirm richtet sich gegen gar keinen. Er dient nur dazu die Rüstungskonzerne zu bereichern weil sie wieder irgendeine Bedrohung aus dem Ärmel zaubern.
Das hat auch nichts mit Russland zu tun. Es geht einzig um Geld scheffeln.
Und dabei machen die Russen eben nicht mit und haben es daher abgelehnt sich daran zu beteiligen. 

Aber zurück zur Ukraine bitte.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2014)

Also darf Russland sich verdeckt militaerisch in der Ukraine - einem souveraenen Staat - engagieren, weil es sich der Option beraubt waehnt, einen nuklearen Erstschlag zu fuehren? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Inwieweit ist das, was Russland da gerade tut, geeignet an diesem Zustand etwas zu aendern ... ? Wie koennen russische Bomber, die nahe des portugisischen Luftraums fliegen, einen Beitrag zu einer Normalisierung der Situation leisten? Wenn Russland sich so bitterlich davor fuerchtet, die NATO vor der Haustuer zu haben - warum versucht man dann territorial zu expandieren und damit genau diesen Zustand ueberhaupt erst herbeizufuehren? Denn dadurch naehert sich Russland ja den NATO-Staaten in Osteuropa.

Gemessen daran, dass Russland hier immer als Bewahrer des Friedens und letzte Verteidigungslinie gegen den Faschismus auf der Welt praesentiert wird, ist das wirklich eine sehr ... schrullige These.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. November 2014)

Kann ja sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich kann aus den Einwänden von "Putinversteher" partout keine extreme Bedrohung für Russland ableiten. Russlands nukleares Abschreckungspotential ist auch mit dem Raketenabwehrschild der Nato immens, insofern der überhaupt gegen Russland gerichtet ist.

Eine Bedrohung ist der Westen doch allein für Putin. All seine Aktionen in und um die Ukraine haben das Ziel, die Ukraine auf ihrem Weg Richtung Europa scheitern zu lassen, sie kaputt zu machen und zu diskreditieren, damit das russische Volk ja nicht auf die Idee kommt, die Ukraine als Vorbild und Bezugspunkt zu nehmen und vergleichbare Proteste in Russland veranstaltet. Das wäre Putins größter Alptraum ... wenn das russische Volk nach Freiheit und Demokratie begehren und ihn zum Teufel jagen würde wie Janukowitsch.

Deswegen appelliert Putin in sehr emotionalen Reden an den Nationalstolz der Russen, stellt Russland als letztes Bollwerk gegen den ukrainischen Faschismus dar, gibt all seine verbrecherischen Aktionen in der Ukraine als notwendige Edeltaten aus, stellt sicher, dass in den russischen Medien nur kreml-treue Propaganda ausgestrahlt wird, installiert den Westen als Bedrohung und sich selbst als Beschützer ... Ein Demagoge wie aus dem Lehrbuch.



> „Demagogie betreibt, wer bei günstiger Gelegenheit öffentlich für ein politisches Ziel wirbt, indem er der Masse schmeichelt, an ihre Gefühle, Instinkte und Vorurteile appelliert, ferner sich der Hetze und Lüge schuldig macht, Wahres übertrieben oder grob vereinfacht darstellt, die Sache, die er durchsetzen will, für die Sache aller Gutgesinnten ausgibt, und die Art und Weise, wie er sie durchsetzt oder durchzusetzen vorschlägt, als die einzig mögliche hinstellt.“


 Martin Morlock


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Also darf Russland sich verdeckt militaerisch in der Ukraine - einem souveraenen Staat - engagieren, weil es sich der Option beraubt waehnt, einen nuklearen Erstschlag zu fuehren? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Inwieweit ist das, was Russland da gerade tut, geeignet an diesem Zustand etwas zu aendern ... ? Wie koennen russische Bomber, die nahe des portugisischen Luftraums fliegen, einen Beitrag zu einer Normalisierung der Situation leisten? Wenn Russland sich so bitterlich davor fuerchtet, die NATO vor der Haustuer zu haben - warum versucht man dann territorial zu expandieren und damit genau diesen Zustand ueberhaupt erst herbeizufuehren? Denn dadurch naehert sich Russland ja den NATO-Staaten in Osteuropa.
> 
> Gemessen daran, dass Russland hier immer als Bewahrer des Friedens und letzte Verteidigungslinie gegen den Faschismus auf der Welt praesentiert wird, ist das wirklich eine sehr ... schrullige These.




Du weißt schon das damals hoch und heilig geschworen wurde, das die Nato sich nicht weiter Ostwärts bewegt?
Und schwupp die wupps waren sie auf einmal vor der Grenze Russlands. Gemessen an dem, haben sie ziemlich lange gewartet.


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Eine Bedrohung ist der Westen doch allein für Putin. All seine Aktionen in und um die Ukraine haben das Ziel, die Ukraine auf ihrem Weg Richtung Europa scheitern zu lassen, sie kaputt zu machen und zu diskreditieren, damit das russische Volk ja nicht auf die Idee kommt, die Ukraine als Vorbild und Bezugspunkt zu nehmen und vergleichbare Proteste in Russland veranstaltet. Das wäre Putins größter Alptraum ... wenn das russische Volk nach Freiheit und Demokratie begehren und ihn zum Teufel jagen würde wie Janukowitsch.



Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Hier geht es um Machterhaltung von Putin und einer Elite von Günstlingen um Putin herum.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das damals hoch und heilig geschworen wurde, das die Nato sich nicht weiter Ostwärts bewegt?
> Und schwupp die wupps waren sie auf einmal vor der Grenze Russlands. Gemessen an dem, haben sie ziemlich lange gewartet.



Die NATO hat auch Russland die Hand gereicht. Aber das hätte dem Autokraten Putin in seinem Anspruch an sich selbst und sein russisches Volk entgegengestanden.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das damals hoch und heilig geschworen wurde, das die Nato sich nicht weiter Ostwärts bewegt?
> Und schwupp die wupps waren sie auf einmal vor der Grenze Russlands. Gemessen an dem, haben sie ziemlich lange gewartet.



Davon, dass der Vergleich hinkt - weil die NATO keine seiner oestlichen Mitgliedsstaaten ueberfallen hat, sondern diese Laender Schlange standen und das Verhalten Russlands weder nach voelkerrechtlichen noch ethischen Standards eine angemessene Reaktion darstellt - mal abgesehen:

Ich bin es ueberdruessig, die immer selben Behauptungen zu widerlegen. Informiere Dich selbst, wer wann was und zu wem gesagt hat. Und frag Dich auch, warum es selbst ueber Trivia wie die Pflege von Graebern von in der ehemaligen DDR verstorbenen sowjetischen Armeeangehoerigen Vertraege gibt, nicht aber ueber die Nichtausdehnung der NATO.


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Also darf Russland sich verdeckt militaerisch in der Ukraine - einem souveraenen Staat - engagieren, weil es sich der Option beraubt waehnt, einen nuklearen Erstschlag zu fuehren? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Inwieweit ist das, was Russland da gerade tut, geeignet an diesem Zustand etwas zu aendern ... ? Wie koennen russische Bomber, die nahe des portugisischen Luftraums fliegen, einen Beitrag zu einer Normalisierung der Situation leisten? Wenn Russland sich so bitterlich davor fuerchtet, die NATO vor der Haustuer zu haben - warum versucht man dann territorial zu expandieren und damit genau diesen Zustand ueberhaupt erst herbeizufuehren? Denn dadurch naehert sich Russland ja den NATO-Staaten in Osteuropa.
> 
> Gemessen daran, dass Russland hier immer als Bewahrer des Friedens und letzte Verteidigungslinie gegen den Faschismus auf der Welt praesentiert wird, ist das wirklich eine sehr ... schrullige These.


 Also darf für dich die USA verdeckt militärisch in der Ukraine agieren, weil sie einen nuklearen Erstschlag ausführen können? 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Wieso darf sich Russland nicht bedroht fühlen, wenn dich Pressemeldungen, dass russische Bomber im internationalen Luftraum nahe dem portugisischen Luftraums gesichtet wurden (Portugal ist doch echt weit weg von Deutschland) schon verängstigen? Übrigends flogen diese Bomber auch schon vor 5 Jahren, aber da war dies keiner Pressemeldung wert.
Warum verängstigen dich nicht die bei uns stationierten Atomwaffen der USA, die wenn sie im Erstschlag gegen Russland gezündet werden, das Ziel der russischen Raketen sein werden, die sich mit dem Gegenschlag ja nur schützen wollen würden?
Warum ändert die USA/Nato nicht ihre russlandfeindliche Politik?
Warum darf Russland deiner Meinung nach sich nicht bedroht fühlen, wenn es bedroht wird?
Ja, warum versucht die Nato territorial zu expandieren und Russland zu bedrohen?




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Bedrohung ist der Westen doch allein für Putin. All seine Aktionen  in und um die Ukraine haben das Ziel, die Ukraine auf ihrem Weg Richtung  Europa scheitern zu lassen, sie kaputt zu machen und zu diskreditieren,  damit das russische Volk ja nicht auf die Idee kommt, die Ukraine als  Vorbild und Bezugspunkt zu nehmen und vergleichbare Proteste in Russland  veranstaltet. Das wäre Putins größter Alptraum ... wenn das russische  Volk nach Freiheit und Demokratie begehren und ihn zum Teufel jagen  würde wie Janukowitsch.
> 
> Deswegen appelliert Putin in sehr emotionalen Reden an den Nationalstolz  der Russen, stellt Russland als letztes Bollwerk gegen den ukrainischen  Faschismus dar, gibt all seine verbrecherischen Aktionen in der Ukraine  als notwendige Edeltaten aus, stellt sicher, dass in den russischen  Medien nur kreml-treue Propaganda ausgestrahlt wird, installiert den  Westen als Bedrohung und sich selbst als Beschützer ... Ein Demagoge wie  aus dem Lehrbuch.


Putin, Putin, Putin...warum höre ich in deinen Argumentationen, die sich wie ein Märchenbuch lesen, nichts anderes?
Welches Interesse hast du daran, die Machenschaften der USA  so sehr zu verteidigen? Woher stammt dein Hass auf alles Russische und auf Putin?
Warum sollte das russische Volk auf die Idee kommen, gegen ihren Präsidenten, den sie gewählt haben, damit er ihr Land zum Wohle Russlands regiert, zu protestieren?
Warum sollte Putin zulassen, dass die USA eine USA-freundliche Regierung in Russland einsetzt, damit der Ausverkauf der russischen Reichtümer erneut beginnen kann? Die hatten das dort schon einmal und dem Volk ging es so schlecht wie noch nie! 
Wer gab dem Westen das Recht, die Ukraine auf dem Weg nach Russland scheitern zu lassen, die Ukraine kaputt zu machen, sich all die Reichtümer der Ukraine zu sichern, damit kräftig zu verdienen, Faschisten in der Ukraine als ihr Machtinstrument zu fördern, einen Bürgerkrieg auszulösen und aktiv zu unterstützen, die Ukraine auf ewig zu verschulden, Russlandhass zu fördern und zu fordern, dass Russland im gleichen Maße weiter für die Finanzierung und das Überleben der Ukraine aufkommt, wie Russland das die ganzen Jahre vorher gemacht hat? ...und da Russland sich verständlicherweise weigert, es dem europäischen Steuerzahler aufzubürden.
Welche Vorteile hast du davon, außer dass du dann mehr Steuern zahlen darfst?
Warum dürfen die USA Nationalstolz verbreiten und Russland kritisierst du dafür?
Ist Faschismus für dich in Ordnung? 





			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Die NATO hat auch Russland die Hand gereicht. Aber das hätte dem  Autokraten Putin in seinem Anspruch an sich selbst und sein russisches  Volk entgegengestanden.


Ach ja? 
Das sagt die Nato  zwar immer wieder, aber ....
Ich denke nicht, dass Russland das Angebot bekam, auf gleicher Ebene und mit gleichem Mitspracherecht wie die USA in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden, wie es eigentlich jedes Nato-Mitglied haben müsste!
Aber du hast die Chance mir genau das zu beweisen. Kannst du es?




			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Davon, dass der Vergleich hinkt - weil die NATO keine seiner oestlichen  Mitgliedsstaaten ueberfallen hat, sondern diese Laender Schlange standen  und das Verhalten Russlands weder nach voelkerrechtlichen noch  ethischen Standards eine angemessene Reaktion darstellt - mal abgesehen:
> 
> Ich bin es ueberdruessig, die immer selben Behauptungen zu widerlegen.  Informiere Dich selbst, wer wann was und zu wem gesagt hat. Und frag  Dich auch, warum es selbst ueber Trivia wie die Pflege von Graebern von  in der ehemaligen DDR verstorbenen sowjetischen Armeeangehoerigen  Vertraege gibt, nicht aber ueber die Nichtausdehnung der NATO.



Das öffentlich gegebene Wort eines Präsidenten der USA, des Außenministers der USA und des Außenministers der BRD (und Außenminister handeln im Auftrag der Regierung eines Landes!) haben also keine Bedeutung? - laut deiner Aussage. Dann haben Verträge das doch wohl genauso wenig!
Das heißt doch nur, dem Westen darf man nicht trauen!!!!
Warum sollte Russland sich also in Sicherheit wiegen, nur weil der Westen sagt, dass die Raketen nicht gegen Russland sein sollen?

Wow die Nato hat niemanden überfallen? Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert... man überfällt keinen mehr, man lässt überfallen! Man anektiert kein Land mehr, weil man sich später ja darum kümmern muss, wenn man es ausgeraubt hat und das wäre Ballast. Man bringt Demokratie und lässt damit z.B. Farbrevolutionen auslösen oder Regierungen putschen!
Wie komisch, dass diese neueingesetzten westlich orientierten Regierungen dann Schlange stehen, da sie sonst (weil nicht willig genug) durch effektivere USA-Vasallen ersetzt werden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anmerkung "Putinversteher" : Ich erspare mir den Fullquote
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo du deine Stichworte hernimmst, aber aus meinen Posts auf alle Fälle nicht. Der restliche Inhalt deines Posts passt auch derart wenig zu meinen Aussagen, dass man deine Zitierweise fast schon als Unterstellung bezeichnen muss 



> Und wo genau ist es denn Offtopic ? Machen die leute hier Werbung oder reden vom Friseur oder was weiß ich ? Sie benennen die Unberechenbarkeit der NATO & US Aussenpolitik die eben eine große Motivation für Russland in ihrem Handeln spielen.



Interessante Zusammenfassung. Vollkommen frei von "Ukraine". Vielleicht fällt dir, wenn du das mit dem hiesigen Threadtitel vergleichst, auf, wieso dass OT sein könnte.



> Wenn man solche Hintergründe der Nato dann nicht benennen darf weils angeblich Offtopic ist, wirds echt lächerlich.


 
Bislang wurden nur sehr wenige Verstrickungen Russlands und der NATO in heutige Krisen, insbesondere in die Ukraine-Krise thematisiert. Stattdessen wird hier 20 Jahre alte Politik der NATO in Polen, Obamas innenpolitische Wahlversprechen und die Eskalation von Aufständen in französischen Kolonialgebieten Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts vorgebracht. 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich möcht garnicht wissen was für Spinner da jetzt noch auf der Seite der "Seperatisten" unterwegs sind, bzw. auf Seiten "Neurussland´s", ich möchte Wetten da sind auch noch ein Haufen Radikaler Leute mehr unterwegs, die im zivilen Leben die absolute Katastrophe darstellen. Aber  "wir" (Nato,Eu) haben uns dieses Problem doch selbst geschaffen wir haben Russland zu einer Reaktion provoziert, dabei einfach zu hoch gepokert und verloren.



So?
Ich hab nicht verloren. Deutschland meiner Beobachtung nach auch nicht, EU und USA erst recht nicht. Wer ganz offensichtlich am verlieren ist, dass sind die Ukrainer. Und genau das sollte hier Thema sein:
Wie & Wieso verliert die Ukraine an Russland?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und wenn man dagegen was sagt, wird man als Putinversteher und Putintroll beschipft. Schon diese Einteilung, der ist für Russland, der ist für die USA ist doch krank!



Da muss ich dir mal recht geben, insbesondere bei letzterem Teil. Denn mir ist hier noch kein einziger Diskussionsteilnehmer aufgefallen, der regelmäßig (oder überhaupt) Handlungen der USA gut heißt. (Wäre ja auch schwierig bei dem Thema, bis auf ein paar Sanktiönchen tragen die USA ja kaum etwas zum Thema bei  )
Trotzdem scheinen mehrere Leute der Meinung sein, permanent gegen eine "US-Fraktion" ankämpfen zu müssen und das z.T. mit durchaus fragwürdigem Diskussionsstil.




> @ ruyven
> Was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte: deine Beiträge hier in diesem Threads, schreibst du die als normale Person oder als Moderator?
> (Ich meine nicht die Moderationshinweise)



Selbstverständlich als Privatperson, deswegen sind moderative Hinweise auch extra gekennzeichnet. Am liebsten wäre es mir, diese gar nicht geben zu müssen, aber naturgemäß verfolgt niemand ehrenamtlich eine so umfangreiche Diskussion, wenn er sich nicht auch privat daran beteiligen möchte.





Putinversteher schrieb:


> Für euch ist dieses Thema ja ganz weit weg und "blödsinn" usw. Die Situation in der Realität ist aber das dieser Raketenabwehrschirm die "Dead Hand" Situation Russlands neutralisieren soll. Es geht darum Atomare Erstschläge Ausführen zu können und zumindest diese "Dead Hand" Situation abwehren zu können. Das ist nichts anderes als das Nukleare Gleichgewicht (aktuell kann keine Atommacht eine andere auslöschen. ohne selbst ausgelöscht zu werden und dadurch benutzt eben keiner eine) aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen.


 
Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass heutige Raketenabwehrsysteme nur eine beschränkte Erfolgschance haben, der NATO-Raketenschirm auf recht schmalem Budget steht und große Teile des russischen Abschreckungspotential, insbesondere die Zweitschlagssysteme, ohnehin nicht betroffen ist, weil es auf See (d.h. innerhalb des Schirms) stationiert ist? Der Raketenschirm ist sicherlich ein aktueller Spannungsfaktor in osteuropäischen Politik und daher nur zu 95% Offtopic, aber er ist meilenweit davon entfernt, eine unmittelbare Bedrohungslage hervorzurufen, die militärische Einsätze rechtfertigen würde.

(Nicht vergessen sollte man außerdem die Position des Schildes, der bestenfalls die Hälfte der möglichen Flugbahnen zwischen NATO- und russischem Territorium abdecken könnte. Insbesondere die transpolaren und transpazifischen Flugrouten nach Nordamerika sind komplett ungeschützt. So etwas kann die NATO garantiert nicht als Rückendeckung für einen Angriffskrieg nutzen, gegen den die russische Armee schon jetzt auf nicht russischem Territorium Stellungen erobern müsste. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Investments westlicher Firmen in Russland vermutlich mehr wert sind, als alles durch einen derartigen Krieg im Best Case zu gewinnen wäre. Da greift also nicht einmal mehr der 0% Moral 100% Kapital Vorwurf, der so oft gegen US-/europäische Unternehmungen vorgebracht wird.)


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal recht geben, insbesondere bei letzterem Teil. Denn mir ist hier noch kein einziger Diskussionsteilnehmer aufgefallen, der regelmäßig (oder überhaupt) Handlungen der USA gut heißt. (Wäre ja auch schwierig bei dem Thema, bis auf ein paar Sanktiönchen tragen die USA ja kaum etwas zum Thema bei  )
> Trotzdem scheinen mehrere Leute der Meinung sein, permanent gegen eine "US-Fraktion" ankämpfen zu müssen und das z.T. mit durchaus fragwürdigem Diskussionsstil.



Da würde mich auch mal der Grund interessieren. Hat möglicherweise damit zu tun, dass die "Putinversteherei" eng mit einem Antiamerikanismus verzahnt ist. Nach dem Motto: Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. In dem Fall der Autokrat aus Russland. 

Ah, da ist was: Deutsche Sicht auf Russland: In der antiamerikanischen Nische


----------



## JePe (6. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Also darf für dich die USA verdeckt militärisch in der Ukraine agieren, weil sie einen nuklearen Erstschlag ausführen können?
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



Ob Du mich verstanden hast / verstehen kannst / verstehen willst - keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls legst Du mir Dinge in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt habe und obendrein auch noch Unsinn Deluxe sind. Es sei denn, dass Du fuer ein "verdecktes militaerisches" Engagement der USA in der Ukraine irgendeinen Beleg hast.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wieso darf sich Russland nicht bedroht fühlen(...)



Ich bin kein Psychologe und kann zur emotionalen Verfassung von ca 144 Mio. Russen nichts sagen. Grund, sich bedroht zu fuehlen, kann ich beim allerbesten Willen nicht erkennen. Sollte man sich bedroht fuehlen, ist die gegenwaertige territoriale Expansion aber hochgradig kontraproduktiv - weil man sich damit selbst der NATO annaehert, zu der man doch vorgeblich Abstand gewahrt sehen will.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum verängstigen dich nicht die bei uns stationierten Atomwaffen der USA, die wenn sie im Erstschlag gegen Russland gezündet werden, das Ziel der russischen Raketen sein werden, die sich mit dem Gegenschlag ja nur schützen wollen würden?



Weil mich die Fiktion, die USA / die NATO / hier-bitte-ein-Feindbild-Deiner-Wahl-einfuegen koennten einen nuklearen Erstschlag gegen Russland fuehren, belustigt. Bestenfalls.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum ändert die USA/Nato nicht ihre russlandfeindliche Politik?



Ich tue mich unveraendert schwer damit, in der NATO-Politik russlandfeindliche Muster zu erkennen - man hat Russland im Gegenteil eine Kooperation bis hin zur Mitgliedschaft angeboten. Am Ende ist das Problem ja eher, dass die russische Aussen- und Verteidigungspolitik ein gruseliges Gebraeu aus Imperialismus und Nationalismus geworden ist?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum darf Russland deiner Meinung nach sich nicht bedroht fühlen, wenn es bedroht wird?



Von wem und womit?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja, warum versucht die Nato territorial zu expandieren und Russland zu bedrohen?



Eine Mitgliedschaft - die fuer die Ukraine nicht zur Debatte steht - ist etwas vollkommen Anderes als territoriale Expansion. Territoriale Expansion ist, einen souveraenen Staat zu ueberfallen oder mit abzeichenlosen Streitkraeften zu infiltrieren und nach wenigen Wochen die eigene Flagge zu hissen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Putin zulassen, dass die USA eine USA-freundliche Regierung in Russland einsetzt, damit der Ausverkauf der russischen Reichtümer erneut beginnen kann?



Ist es moeglich, dass Du paranoid bist? Ernstgemeinte Frage.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wer gab dem Westen das Recht, die Ukraine auf dem Weg nach Russland scheitern zu lassen(...)



Die Ukraine war im Begriff, ein ueber lange Jahre verhandeltes Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Europaeischen Union zu unterzeichnen - bis Russland auf der Zielgeraden begonnen hat, Druck auf die Ukraine auszuueben. Diese Zielgerade fuehrte aber nicht nach Moskau, sondern Bruessel.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das öffentlich gegebene Wort eines Präsidenten der USA, des Außenministers der USA und des Außenministers der BRD (und Außenminister handeln im Auftrag der Regierung eines Landes!) haben also keine Bedeutung? - laut deiner Aussage. Dann haben Verträge das doch wohl genauso wenig!



Eigentlich wollte ich mich diesbezueglich nicht mehr wiederholen. O.K., ein allerletztes Mal:

Es gibt keine Vertraege, die eine Nichtaufnahme ehemaliger Warschauer Pakt-Mitglieder in die NATO ausschliessen. Sollte es "Versprechen" gegeben haben, waeren diese an die Adresse der Sowjetunion gerichtet gewesen - die es, ebenso wie den Warschauer Pakt, nicht mehr gibt. Ohnehin zeugt das bockige Beharren auf einem Maennerwort erstens von einer bemerkenswerten Doppelmoral (die Krim soll in einer behaupteten "Schnapslaune" der Ukraine zugesprochen worden sein, was nun korrigiert wurde - wo bleibt da Dein / Euer Aufschrei?) und vor allem zweitens von einem erschuetternd antidemokratischem Denken - einige wenige Aussenminister entscheiden demnach fuer die ehemaligen Blockstaaten, wo diese Mitglieder zu seien haetten?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wow die Nato hat niemanden überfallen? Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert... man überfällt keinen mehr, man lässt überfallen! Man anektiert kein Land mehr, weil man sich später ja darum kümmern muss, wenn man es ausgeraubt hat und das wäre Ballast. Man bringt Demokratie und lässt damit z.B. Farbrevolutionen auslösen oder Regierungen putschen!
> Wie komisch, dass diese neueingesetzten westlich orientierten Regierungen dann Schlange stehen, da sie sonst (weil nicht willig genug) durch effektivere USA-Vasallen ersetzt werden!



Welches Land, das nach 1989 NATO-Mitglied gewoerden ist, wurde von einem anderen ueberfallen und so zur Mitgliedschaft erpresst?


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. November 2014)

Michail Gorbatschow will bei Angela Merkel für Wladimir Putin werben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i3wv_Mc6k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i3wv_Mc6k8


----------



## Putinversteher (7. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwE5LO5CphY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2014)

Fragwürdige Zeugen kann ich auch laden: Andrej Illarionov, von 2000 bis 2005 Putins wichtigster Wirtschaftsberater

Putins Ziel ist Kiew und die gesamte Ukraine


----------



## JePe (7. November 2014)

Udo "beleidigte Leberwurst" Ulfkotte - nee, den tue ich mir nicht an.

 Bei Dirk Mueller darf zumindest eine gewisse Basisintelligenz vermutet werden - die er leider aber nur noch dazu benutzt, auf populistische Zuege aufzuspringen und so den Verkauf seiner (Mach)Werke anzukurbeln. In denen behauptet er dann auch schon mal, die Amerikaner haette die Krise in Griechenland ausgeloest, damit es aus der EU austrete und man so billig an deren Gas- und Oelvorkommen komme. Ausserdem wollten sie die EURO-Zone destabilisieren, um die Stellung des Dollar als Leitwaehrung zu zementieren. Dafuer zitiert er, aehnlich wie Ulfkotte es macht, notfalls auch schon mal komplett falsch: indem er etwa behauptet, die Deutsche Bank wuerde Einnahmen iHv 427 Mrd EURO fuer moeglich halten. Tatsaechlich hat die Deutsche Bank erklaert, dass die Hoehe von Einnahmen aus Rohstoffen nicht abschaetzbar seien, weil weder Umfang noch Foerderbarkeit von Rohstoffen klar seien und diese ohnehin in solchen Gebieten vermutet wuerden, die strittig sind und von Griechenland und der Tuerkei gleichermassen beansprucht werden.

 Ach Ja. Sein Video. Was ich darin nicht zu hoeren bekommen habe, ist der Satz "Die USA will einen Krieg zwischen Europa und Russland anzetteln."? Ist ein bisschen wie mit dem Genscher-Videoschnipsel ein paar Seiten zuvor. Jemand sagt etwas, man blendet etwas voellig anderes ein, fertig ist der "Beweis".


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2014)

Putin verteidigt Hitler-Stalin-Pakt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (7. November 2014)

Für Russland war's ja gut. Für Polen... eher nicht. Komisch, was der für Sachen raus haut.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2014)

Putin ist halt ein Russe zum Knutschen. Selbst im Pakt zweier Teufel vermag er den Frieden zu sehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Udo "beleidigte Leberwurst" Ulfkotte - nee, den tue ich mir nicht an.



Wär auch zu verrückt sich mal mit den Inhalten  auseinander zu setzen, statt personenbezogenen Wertungen vorrang zu geben (im übrigen welches urteil könnte man über dich als person fällen ? Und bist du so fehlerfrei das du andere Meinungen igorieren kannst ?) Im Übrigen sind die Informationen die er weitergibt erschütternd und beschreiben eben die Richtung in die ihr alle gedrängt werdet (und sie ja sogar noch freiwillig mitgeht) die in noch viel heftigeren Reaktionen münden wird als solche Statements wie sie gerade Putin raushaut. Ich glaube ihr überblickt einfach nicht das wir schon mitten in einer Spirale stecken die zu einer Eskalation führen wird, das alles zu spät ist.


----------



## JePe (7. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wär auch zu verrückt sich mal mit den Inhalten  auseinander zu setzen(...)



Wenn ich mich vor eine Kamera stelle und behaupte, 1 und 1 waer 3 - ist das dann auch ein "Inhalt", mit dem man sich "auseinandersetzen" muesste? Oder schlicht Unfug, der leicht als solcher zu erkennen und getrost zu ignorieren waere?

Zum "Inhalt" des Herrn Mueller habe ich uebrigens etwas geschrieben. Naemlich, dass er den Satz, der als reisserische Ueberschrift ueber dem Video prangt, nicht sagt und ich ihn so auch beim besten Willen in sein wirres Gebrabbele nicht hineinzuinterpretieren vermag.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> im übrigen welches urteil könnte man über dich als person fällen ?



Davon, dass ich ein dickes Fell habe, mal absehend - ist mir das relativ wurscht, weil ich meine Einsichten und Meinungen nicht darueber erlange / bilde, was irgendein Publikum davon denken mag. Das unterscheidet mich vermutlich auch von irgendwelchen alarmistisch daherschwaetzenden Populisten.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und bist du so fehlerfrei das du andere Meinungen igorieren kannst ?



Nein, ich bin gewiss nicht frei von Fehlern. Aber so einen grossen Konstruktionsfehler habe ich nun auch wieder nicht, dass ich an "1 und 1 ist 3"-Thesen einen einzigen Gedanken vergeuden wuerde.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sind die Informationen die er weitergibt(...)



... waren es nicht ein paar Buchstaben zuvor noch Meinungen?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr überblickt einfach nicht das wir schon mitten in einer Spirale stecken die zu einer Eskalation führen wird, das alles zu spät ist.



Ich erkenne, dass wir in einer Eskalation stecken und auch, von wem sie befeuert wird und warum.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Putin ist halt ein Russe zum Knutschen. Selbst im Pakt zweier Teufel vermag er den Frieden zu sehen.


 
Hitler wollte erst mit Polen gegen Russland. Also war es doch gut für Russland, dass das nicht geklappt hat. 
Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und Moskau wäre 1941 gefallen.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. November 2014)

In der Kombination vielleicht doch zumindest "Interessant" 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgzQFjl1iA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Retten was zu retten ist – Deutsche Unternehmer in Moskau | RT Deutsch


----------



## JePe (7. November 2014)

...oh, ein neues mehrsekuendiges, vollkommen hintergrundinformationsfreies Video.

Aus dem darunter verlinkten Artikel:

_“Die Wirtschaftssanktionen haben bis jetzt keinen sichtbaren Fortschritt gebracht. Politische Probleme muessen politisch geloest werden.” Diese Aussage kann man fast als Kampfansage gegen Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel verstehen._

Klickt man den Link an, der zur Seite des Ost-Ausschusses der Deutschen Wirtschaft - eine NGO - fuehrt, steht dort das Folgende:

_"Die Wirtschaftssanktionen haben bis jetzt keinen sichtbaren Fortschritt gebracht. Politische Probleme muessen politisch geloest werden, durch Gespraeche und Verhandlungen. Das sagt die Bundesregierung auch."_

Was lernen wir daraus:

1. Das Zitat wurde verkuerzt und
2. sinnentstellt.

Denn die "Kampfansage" entspricht der Linie der Bundesregierung.

Aber Radio Moskau weiss noch mehr zu berichten:

_"Das hochrangige deutsche Unternehmer, trotz des anhaltenden Sanktionsregimes der Bundesregierung, zu Gespraechen nach Moskau reisen, zeigt deutlich, wie hart die deutsche Wirtschaft unter den Sanktionen leidet."_

Zunaechst zeigt es, dass Gewerbetreibende in Deutschland reisen duerfen, wohin sie wollen, und nicht etwa unter Hausarrest gestellt und enteignet werden. Und wie hart die Sanktionen Deutschland treffen, laesst sich recht gut an Zahlen ablesen:

Ueberraschend wenige Arbeitslose.

Weshalb Phrasen wie "Die Deutsche Wirtschaft gegen die Bundeskanzlerin. Wer wird gewinnen?" auch eher als lautes Pfeifen im dunklen Sanktionswald zu begreifen sind.


----------



## acc (7. November 2014)

MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Für Russland war's ja gut. Für Polen... eher nicht. Komisch, was der für Sachen raus haut.


 
was heisst gut? stalin hatte eigentlich etwas anderes im kopf, nämlich ein bündnis mit großbritannien und frankreich gegen deutschland. aber gerade die briten hatten damals einen idioten  an der macht, den namen muss man wohl nicht erwähnen . aufgrund der britischen ablehnung gab es dann eben den stalin-hitler-pakt. wobei der russische plan des paktes kein grosser verlust für polen darstellte, immerhin handelte es sich das gebiet, was sich polen im polnisch-sowjetischen krieg unter den nagel gerissen hat. immerhin im gegensatz zur krim-situation (um mal wieder den bogen zum thema zu kriegen) eine wirklich glasklare annektion von polnischer seite aus.


----------



## acc (7. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Zunaechst zeigt es, dass Gewerbetreibende in Deutschland reisen duerfen, wohin sie wollen, und nicht etwa unter Hausarrest gestellt und enteignet


 
du musst dich langsam entscheiden zwischen oligarchen gut oder böse. rosinenpickerei wirkt immer etwas blöd.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. November 2014)

Immer wieder montags


----------



## Putinversteher (11. November 2014)

Ukraine: Neonazi wird Polizeipräsident von Kiew | RT Deutsch


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2014)

VICE - The Men Who Monitored Ukraine's Rebel 'Elections'
Donbass general elections, 2014 - Foreign observers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sind ja richtig liebreizende Gestalten, die da "Beobachter" gespielt haben. Da marschiert mal wieder die rot-braune Querfront in Reih und Glied.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. November 2014)

Ukraine: Nato bestätigt Militärpräsenz von Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JePe (12. November 2014)

Ein bisschen Krieg muss sein: Klick, Klick.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. November 2014)

Krankenhäuser, Schulen: Ukraine stoppt staatliche Leistungen im Osten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2014)

Als mir die Eingebung kam dass man mit diesen ganzen Kriegsnachrichten nur die Bürger ängstigen will damit sie kuschen habe ich mich entschlossen Nachrichtensender und sonstige Medien zu meiden.

Und siehe da es geht mir viel besser ...


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2014)

Hänschen, Du kannst ja mal in die Ostukraine oder nach Syrien fliegen und uns berichten, wie die Welt dort wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2014)

Oh, ich weiss es ... ich sah noch die Nachrichten mit dem Video der alten Ukrainerin wo die Rebellen kamen und durch die Tür den Sohn oder Mann erschossen und sie jetzt alleine wohl sterben soll ... der lag vielleicht noch am Boden.

Komische Dinge gehen vor im wilden Ausland ... aber die Probleme zu lösen ist fast nicht möglich, dazu bräuchte es ultra viele Polizisten, Soldaten, Strassen, Kommunikationstechnik etc.

Ich fürchte die Welt ist zu arm um alle Länder zu befrieden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2014)

Ein ARD-Exklusivinterview mit Putin vom 15.11.2014. Es geht dabei um die Sanktionen, die Ukraine-Krise und die Beziehungen zwischen dem Westen und Russland.

Putin im ARD-Exklusivinterview: "Nicht gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ein ARD-Exklusivinterview mit Putin vom 15.11.2014. Es geht dabei um die Sanktionen, die Ukraine-Krise und die Beziehungen zwischen dem Westen und Russland.
> 
> Putin im ARD-Exklusivinterview: "Nicht gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen" | tagesschau.de


 
 Viel Propaganda, aber auch ein paar realistische Einschätzungen zur Lage dabei.


----------



## Amon (17. November 2014)

Im Spiegel und der FAZ liest man was ganz anderes über dieses Interview. Da ist der Putin ein Lügner.


----------



## Captn (17. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Im Spiegel und der FAZ liest man was ganz anderes über dieses Interview.



Warum wohl? 
Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Im Spiegel und der FAZ liest man was ganz anderes über dieses Interview. Da ist der Putin ein Lügner.



Muss wohl an seinen halbgaren Argumenten gelegen haben.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Im Spiegel und der FAZ liest man was ganz anderes über dieses Interview. Da ist der Putin ein Lügner.


 
Putin hat eben viel geredet aber wenig gesagt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. November 2014)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so anschaue, wird hier faktenfrei viel gesagt und gehetzt...
Man merkt deutlich, dass da einige sehr starke Probleme haben, sich mit Meinungen und Fakten auseinanderzusetzen, wenn mal ein Interview ohne staatlich verordnete Defamierung in unseren westlichen Medien gesendet wird. 
Es ist einfach nur blamabel für Focus und andere Hetzblätter, wenn sie gegen die ARD wegen des ausgestrahlten Interviews hetzen, von journalistischen Standards und Glaubwürdigkeit sprechen, dabei journalistische Standards nicht anwenden und nicht mehr wissen, was ein Interview ist, aus Angst, Putin könne mit diesem Interview punkten, was der westlichen Aggressionspolitik schaden würde.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2014)

Schlumpi, ich brauch keine Medien um das Interview - das ich eher zufällig bei Jauch gesehen habe - als das zu sehen, was es ist.

Ein ziemlich armseliger Versuch der Rechtfertigung und Propaganda. Wenig von dem was Putin gesagt hat war wirklich nachvollziehbar und vieles war faktisch unhaltbar, zumindest aber extrem einseitig dargestellt.

Aber mir ist auch klar, dass man Dich nicht überzeugen wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. November 2014)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass gegen das ARD-Interview gehetzt wird. Es wird lediglich von einigen Leuten bemängelt, dass Hubert Seipel das Interview zu akritisch führte. Nun muss man aber dazu sagen, dass Putin das Interview wahrscheinlich nicht gegeben hätte, wenn ihn nicht der ihm wohlgesonnene Hubert Seipel interviewt hätte, mit dem Putin ja schon bei der äußerst schmeichelhaften Dokumentation "Ich Putin - ein Portrait" zusammenarbeitete. 

Für einen Prorussen ist die Bemängelung des zu akritisch geführten Interviews natürlich schwer nachvollziehbar, da für einen Prorussen ja überhaupt keine russische Aggressionspolitik existiert, die man kritisch hinterfragen könnte.  

Hier ist übrigens eine anschließende Erörterung rund um das Interview (für Prorussen wahrscheinlich Hetze xD ): Video "Das Putin-Interview - wohin steuert der Kreml-Chef?" | ARD Mediathek | Günther Jauch


----------



## JePe (18. November 2014)

Der Journalist, der das Interview gefuehrt hat, ist seit Jahren mit Putin "vertraut"; sprich - begleitete ihn teilweise auf Reisen und bekam Interviews, die andere nicht bekommen haben. Das muss sich nicht zwingend auf die journalistische Qualitaet auswirken, es hilft aber sicher auch nicht dabei, mit der gebotenen Distanz zu berichten. Und die Fragen im Interview, die teilweise eher an Stichworte erinnerten, sind geeignet, solche Bedenken noch zu verstaerken (Stichwort: Hofberichterstatter).

Immerhin hat Putin aber abermals eingeraeumt, dass die "gruenen Maennchen" sehr wohl russische Soldaten waren, die abzeichenlos ausserhalb der Kasernen eingesetzt wurden (einige Cyberwarrior hier streiten das ja bis heute ab). Was aber nicht die Souveraenitaet der Ukraine verletzt hat oder gar ein Bruch des Voelkerrechts war, Nein. Das war unvermeidlich, um die Russen auf der Krim zu beschuetzen. Denn die waren in Gefahr. Sagt Putin. Dann muss es wohl stimmen. Denn Putin luegt nicht.

Speaking of Interviews: Klick!

_Der fruehere sowjetische Staats- und Parteichef Michail Gorbatschow hat der Darstellung widersprochen, ihm sei in Gespraechen ueber die deutsche Vereinigung ein Verzicht auf eine Ost-Erweiterung der Nato zugesagt worden._

Aehm, wie jetzt? Aber das ist doch - neben der Kriegstreiberei der USA - DAS Argument der Russlandversteher, vom dem man mir hier sogar einreden wollte, es sei vertraglich niedergeschrieben und die Vertraege koennten in den Staatsarchiven eingesehen werden? Alles Kaese?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin hat eben viel geredet aber wenig gesagt.


 
Er hat seine offizielle Sicht der Dinge präsentiert. Das war nicht gerade wenig - aber natürlich nichts neues. Was hat man auch erwartet? Dass er sich hinstellt und sagt, er habe das letzte Jahr über nur Lügen verbreitet und jetzt kommt die echte Wahrheit? Leicht Unwahrscheinlich. Und weitere Erklärungen zu seiner Weltsicht kann er sich im Prinzip auch sparen. Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass seine Behauptungen zueinander inkosistent wären. Das Problem ist, dass sie nicht zu dem passen, was alle anderen beobachten (oder zu dem was z.B. im nicht-putinschen Völkerrecht zum Einsatz von Truppen auf fremdem Territorium steht). Also haben entweder alle anderen Unrecht - oder Putin. Er kann aber nicht als sein eigener Zeuge auftreten bzw. er weiß, dass er sich damit vor allen lächerlich machen würde. (Außer denjenigen, die sowieso schon sklavisch an seinen Lippen hängen)


----------



## Amon (18. November 2014)

Sollte doch eigentlich jedem klar sein wie so ein Interview abläuft. Da wird ein Fragenkatalog eingereicht, dieser wird dann überarbeitet so dass er genehm ist und dann abgearbeitet. Machen doch alle so.


----------



## Anticrist (18. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge so anschaue, wird hier faktenfrei viel gesagt und gehetzt...
> Man merkt deutlich, dass da einige sehr starke Probleme haben, sich mit Meinungen und Fakten auseinanderzusetzen, wenn mal ein Interview ohne staatlich verordnete Defamierung in unseren westlichen Medien gesendet wird.
> Es ist einfach nur blamabel für Focus und andere Hetzblätter, wenn sie gegen die ARD wegen des ausgestrahlten Interviews hetzen, von journalistischen Standards und Glaubwürdigkeit sprechen, dabei journalistische Standards nicht anwenden und nicht mehr wissen, was ein Interview ist, aus Angst, Putin könne mit diesem Interview punkten, was der westlichen Aggressionspolitik schaden würde.


 
Ganz ehrlich? Du wirkst als würdest du unter einer mittelschweren Paranoia leiden.

Erkläre mir, als Laien, doch bitte einmal wo genau in der westlichen Politik du die "Aggression" ausmachst?
Truppenbewegungen können es kaum sein, die sind bisher nur von russischer Seite bekannt.

Du erinnerst an jene die im Syrienkonflikt die Schuld immer wieder auf "die bösen Amis" geschoben haben .. die ja "nur möglichst schnell losbomben wollen" und dafür nur einen Casus belli suchen.. komisch.. obwohl diverse Gründe für ein militärisches Eingreifen geliefert wurden, ist bis heute nichts passiert und das Morden geht munter weiter ...

Aber ja ... die Europäer tuen natürlich nichts anderes als für einen neuen Ost-West Konflikt zu trommeln um das Volk auf den nächsten Krieg vorzubereiten damit der militärisch-industrielle Komplex wieder Milliarden verdient.
Und du bist Teil der intellektuellen Elite die dieses Schauspiel durchschaut während der Rest der Bevölkerung von Mainstreammedien sediertes Idiotenpack ist, dem die geistige Befähigung fehlt solch einfache Sachverhalte zu verstehen. Wie gut das wir Leute wie dich haben.

Bitte setz das Aluhelmchen wieder auf


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Schlumpi, ich brauch keine Medien um das Interview - das ich eher zufällig bei Jauch gesehen habe - als das zu sehen, was es ist.
> 
> Ein ziemlich armseliger Versuch der Rechtfertigung und Propaganda. Wenig von dem was Putin gesagt hat war wirklich nachvollziehbar und vieles war faktisch unhaltbar, zumindest aber extrem einseitig dargestellt.
> 
> Aber mir ist auch klar, dass man Dich nicht überzeugen wird.


 
Mit "Fakten" könntest du mich überzeugen.....
....und da warte ich z.B. immer noch auf deine Fakten, "wie die Nato Russland auf gleicher Ebene wie die USA die Hand gereicht hat und Russland diese ausgeschlagen hätte...."
In diesem Fall jetzt hier ging es nur um ein Interview!
Wie kann ein Interview, in dem nur ein Staatsmann interviewt wurde, nicht einseitig sein???? Ich verstehe nicht, wie und warum man das kritisiert? Ein Interview ist keine Talkshow.
Ich erwarte von einem Interview, dass ich Meinungen, Ansichten, Einstellungen, Haltungen des Interviewten erfahre und genau das habe ich und du auch.
Es ist völlig irrelevant, ob ich oder du die Meinung der Aussagen des Interviewten teilen. Ein Interview kann interessant sein, wenn ich Neuigkeiten erfahre oder langweilig, wenn ich nichts Neues  aus einem Interview erfahre.
Es ist schon sehr merkwürdig, dass du Putin Propaganda vorwirfst, hat er ein Recht auf seine Meinung oder hat er sich den USA unterzuordnen, die ja überhaupt keine Propaganda betreiben???
Ich erwarte einfach, dass sich ein russischer Staatsmann im Sinne russischer Interessen äußert, ein amerikanischer Staatsmann im Sinne amerikanischer Interessen und ein deutscher Politiker im Sinne deutscher Interessen und in diesem Sinne hat man die Aussagen auch zu werten (leider sind gerade bei letzterem immer häufiger transatlantische, statt deutsche _Interessen zu hören, was sehr schade ist.)





			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		


			Für einen Prorussen ist die Bemängelung des zu akritisch geführten  Interviews natürlich schwer nachvollziehbar, da für einen Prorussen ja  überhaupt keine russische Aggressionspolitik existiert, die man kritisch  hinterfragen könnte.  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Oh cool, du bist also ein Fachmann für "Pro-Russen" 
Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass hier ukrainische Seperatisten mitlesen...
...und da du dich ja so gut auskennst....wie bezeichnete "Kiew" doch gleich diese "Pro-Russen" - als Untermenschen. (erinnert doch irgendwie an Holocaust ) 
Sind "Pro-Russen" für dich auch nur Untermenschen? 

Willkommen im Jahr 2014 in Deutschland/Europa!
Wie wäre es denn mal, wenn auch du, wo du die "westlichen Werte" so gut zu verteidigen versuchst, nach ihnen handelst?
Schaffst du es auch mit Argumenten/Fakten zu diskutieren, dich Argumenten und Fakten zu stellen, andere Menschen, Länder und Staatsmänner trotz berechtigter oder auch nicht berechtigter Kritik Respekt entgegenzubringen? Entspricht es unseren westlichen Werten und speziell dem Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, dass man versucht, den anderen durch solche Defamierungen in eine politischen Ecke zu schieben, um ihn als unglaubwürdig darzustellen?
Wenn du von mir ernst genommen werden willst, solltest du dir solch primitive "Bashing"-Versuche sparen!






			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> _Der fruehere sowjetische Staats- und Parteichef Michail Gorbatschow  hat der Darstellung widersprochen, ihm sei in Gespraechen ueber die  deutsche Vereinigung ein Verzicht auf eine Ost-Erweiterung der Nato  zugesagt worden._


Es ist schon eine Gaudi, dass Michael Gorbatschow 25 Jahre öffentlich die Meinung vertritt, der Westen hätte ihn in den Verhandlungen um die deutsche Wiedervereinigung betrogen! Er hätte dem *Wort* des amerikanischen Präsidenten vertraut, dass es keine Nato-Osterweiterung geben würde!
Es gibt öffentliche Statements dazu auf Video für die Nachwelt festgehalten, Zeitzeugen, Berichte in Medien dazu von Spiegel etc., Aussagen ehemaliger CIA-Mitarbeiter....
Nun mit 83 Jahren bei einem Deutschlandbesuch, bei dem er wieder als Held gefeiert wird, wohingegen er im eigenen Land für den Zerfall der Sowjetunion verantwortlich gemacht und nicht mehr geachtet wird, fällt ihm wieder ganz plötzlich ein, dass es solch eine Absprache nie gegeben hat! 
Immerhin konnte er sich länger als Genscher an diese Absprache erinnern! 
..und selbst Genscher konnte sich noch länger an diese Absprache erinnern, als unsere tollen Außenminister Deutschlands, Frankreichs und Polens mit ihrem Vertrag vom 21. Februar 2014  in Kiew über die Vereinbarung über die Beilegung der Krise in der Ukraine
Unterschrieben wurde dieser Vertrag von allen am Konflikt beteiligten Gruppen, um ihn dann nicht zu beachten und zu putschen!!
Putin brachte diesen Aspekt im Interview. Es wir überall viel über das Interview geredet, nur dieser Punkt wird stillgeschwiegen!
Mit Einhaltung dieses Vertrages hätten wir keine Ukrainekrise, wie wir sie heute kennen und viele Ukrainer wären noch am Leben!
Warum traten diese 3 EU-Vertreter als Vermittler der Oposition auf, wenn sie nichts zu sagen und keinen Einfluß gehabt hätten? Wieso wurde die Putschregierung ohne jegliche Scham auch von diesen 3 EU-Ländern sofort anerkannt? (Doppelmoral)
Was ist das Wort/Vertrag eines westlichen Außenministers, eines westlichen Landes, des Westens wert?
Wie kann man die Darstellung des Ukrainekonflikes erst mit der Krim beginnen und den Maidan und den Putsch in Kiew völlig ignorieren?




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass sie nicht zu dem passen, was alle anderen beobachten..


Du meinst sicher die bösen Truppenbewegungen Russlands im eigenen Land, den Abschuß der MH17 durch die Russen, obwohl die Beweislage eher auf die Ukraine als Täter zeigt, die Invasion der vielen russischen Panzer in die Ukraine, die die Ukraine erfolgreich pulverisiert hat, so dass niemand auch nur ein Stäubchen Panzer finden konnte, die fast wöchentlichen neuen Horrormeldungen der Invasion russischer Truppen in die Ukraine,  10 000 Demonstranten in einem Stadion, die nicht da waren, die U-Boot - Invasionen in Schweden, die bösen Angriffe russischer Bomber auf internationalen Luftraum und die nukleare Vernichtung der Ukraine, wie von "Kiew" gemeldet...
Es ist immer ein riesiges Problem mit er Objektivität, wenn die, die darüber berichten dürfen, gerade durch ihre Berichte, Vorteile in einem Konflikt haben und wenn es nur der Vorteil ist, dass man dann auf der "guten" Seite steht. Deshalb ist es wichtig, alle Seiten einer Geschichte zu kennen!


@ Antichrist
Dass du die anderen User hier als "Idioten" bezeichnest, ist deine Aussage. Ich bedanke mich für die "intellektuelle Elite".
Es ist sehr merkwürdig, was deine faktenfremden und in keinem Zusammenhang zur Diskussion stehenden Aussagen über Syrien im Thread Ukraine zu suchen haben.
Du tätest gut daran, dich wenigstens in den Mainstreammedien ein klein wenig zu informieren, da du wirklich keine Ahnung von irgendwas zu haben scheinst.
Agression kann verbal ausgeübt werden, man kann aber auch z.B. ein Nato-Manöver in einer Krisenregion wie die Ukraine und Kriegsschiffe im Schwarzen Meer, die nach dem Vertrag von Motreux dort nicht sein dürfen, als solche werten.
Verbale Aussetzer, verbunden mit Halb/Nichtwissen geben immer ein schlechtes Bild vom Autoren eines Beitrages und dessen Niveau wieder. 
Vielleicht wäre es besser für dich, sich mit den Forenregeln auseinander zu setzen, statt Aluhütchen zu basteln!


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. November 2014)

Hey, Schlumpi! Was erwartest du denn von anderen Usern für Reaktionen, wenn du den Mainstreammedien Hetze vorwirfst, hier aber alle Nas lang russische Staatsmedien und dubiose Youtube-Videos verlinkst, Russlands Annexion der Krim und den Stellvertreterkrieg im Osten der Ukraine verteidigst bzw leugnest, aber dem Westen Aggressionen vorwirfst, paranoide und hasserfüllte Thesen über die Absichten der USA verbreitest, aber anderen Foristen Russland-Hass unterstellst?

Du bist zwar nicht in der Ost-Ukraine oder in Russland, aber deine Mentalität ist prorussisch und genau auf der wirren Leitlinie des Kremls. Ich fasse es daher als Kompliment auf, wenn ich von dir nicht ernst genommen werde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher die bösen Truppenbewegungen Russlands im eigenen Land, den Abschuß der MH17 durch die Russen, obw........................



Was ich meine, könnte man durch eine einfache Rückfrage herausfinden, wenn man ein Interesse daran hätte, "mit Argumenten/Fakten zu diskutieren, sich Argumenten und Fakten zu stellen, andere Menschen, Länder und Staatsmänner trotz berechtigter oder auch nicht berechtigter Kritik Respekt entgegenzubringen" anstatt "den anderen durch solche Defamierungen in eine politischen Ecke zu schieben, um ihn als unglaubwürdig darzustellen" 

Ich meinte jedenfalls die anhaltend sehr gute, zum Teil sogar besser werdende militärische Ausstattung der Separatisten, insbesondere auch mit größeren Militärfahrzeugen. Oder den völkerrechtswidrigen Einsatz von Militäreinheiten zur Einschränkung der öffentlichen Bewegungsfreiheit und zur Minimierung der Handlungsmöglichkeit staatlicher Behörden auf der Krim. Oder die militärischen Aktivitäten russischer Staatsbürger in der Ostukraine. Oder ...
Laut Putin hat Russland mit all diesen Aktionen rein gar nichts zu tun (leugnet zum Teil sogar die Existenz), aber irgendwie gibt es derzeit genau zwei Staaten, die Zugang zu dieser Region haben und die derartige Dinge ermöglichen könnten. Und die Ukraine war es nicht, das dürfte wohl unstrittig sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2014)

Ich finde es immer schade, dass man sich selbst nicht wirklich ein Bild davon machen kann, da ja doch alles recht weit weg ist und man sich eben auf die Aussagen anderer "verlassen" muss. Letztendlich bleibt es einen nur übrig sich selbs eine Meinung zu bilden, oder man kann sich entscheiden wen man nun mehr traut.

Ich für mich selbst kann sagen, dass ich dem Westen nicht traue. Vermutlich würde man mich  als "Putin-Versteher" bezeichnen, wobei es für mich eigentlich immer nach einer beleidigung klingt.

Der spiegel ist für mich schon lange gestorben, solch schlechte "Nachrichten" hab ich wirklich selten gesehen. Ich lese / schaue wenn dann nur noch Nachrichten von ARD. 

Einige Zeit lang habe ich auch Herrn Ken Jebsen verfolgt und war erstmal begeistert. Eine andere Meinung, ein anderes Weltbild und der mann weiß wie er sich verkauft. Zugegeben schaue ich ihn noch heute, aber differenzierter. Der Herr hört sich unglaublich gerne reden und hat meiner Meinung nach ein falsches Weltbild. Es gibt bei ihn nur schwarz und weiß. Das selbe Weltbild haben meiner Meinung nach auch die Westlichen Medien.
Westen= Weiß
Osten= Schwarz.
Bei Herrn Jebsen ist das umgekehrt.Jedoch verfolge ich sehr gerne seine Interviews. Da hat er meistens Sendepause und stellt die richtigen Fragen. Besonders sein Interview mit Dr. Gabriele Ganser und Albrecht Müller kann ich empfehlen. Der Herr Müller ist sehr neutral, das gefällt mir, er weiß aber trotzdem um die aktuellen Ereignisse und deren Ursache.

Ich bin der Meinung das hier Russland aus verschiedenen Gründen von Westen kleingehalten wird.
Dabei geht es gar nicht um Krieg, wie hier einige sagen, sondern ganz einfach um Geopolitik und Wirtschaft.

Um nochmal auf meinen ersten Satz zurück zukommen. Leider kann man sich selbst kein Bild machen wie es wirklich ist.
Wie gesagt, bin ich der *Meinung*, ich kann das bestimmt nicht mit Fakten belegen sondern es ist nur meine Meinung / mein Gefühl, dass der Westen da eine ganz böse sache mit Russland macht. Laut einigen westlichen Medien ist Russland ja schon vor jeder Landes Tür und Kriegsbereit. Hier wird immer mit zwei Maßen gemessen. Was allein die Nato und USA für Manöver fahren interessiert keinen, aber wenn Russland mal mit 4 Schiffen unterwegs ist, ist das gleich eine Kriegserklärung an die Welt.

Die Medien sind einfach nur lächerlich. Das war eine große Aktion gegen RUssland. "Bis vor kurzem" sind wir noch mit Russland befreundet, haben denen so viel zu verdanken und auf einmal sind sie die größte Gefahr der Welt? Dann kommen noch solche Medien Schmutzkampangen, wo Russland schön schwarz angemalt wird. Zum Beispiel der Schwulen-Hass in Russland und das es Gesetze gegen schwule etc gibt.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es  auch hier in Deutschland z.B. schwulen nicht erlaubt ist zu heiraten, interessiert es aber keinen, dass unsere netten lieben Saudi Partner noch viel schlimmer sind. Aber da wird nichts gesagt, nur geschäfte gemacht.

Genauso sind die ganzen Sanktionen der größte Mist. Wir, also Deutschland, dürften uns das gar nicht erlauben, aber wenn Papa Obama der Frau Merkel sagt, wird auch gemacht. Nach dem Mauerfall vor 25 Jahren hat Russland für die Wiedervereinigung möglich gemacht und jetzt bauen wir die Mauer wieder auf. Allerdings an der Grenze zu Russland. Als wenn wir nichts gelernt hätten

Das gerede von der bösen supermacht USA ist, mhh wie soll mans sagen, wie eine aussage vom kleinen beleidigten Kind.
Klar USA ist eine supermacht und will das natürlich auch bleiben. Und dafür muss man halt gewisse dinge machen (Hier kann ich nochmals das Interview von Ken Jebsen mit Albrecht Müller empfehlen). Ich heiße die Aktionen die die USA dafür fährt keines weges gut, aber das Deutschland schon soweit im Ar*** von den USA ist. Das geht mir sowas von auf den Wecker.


Für mich ist immer noch die Tatsache das sich die Nato soweit in den Osten ausgebreitet hat ein totschlag Argument.
Das ist aus sicht Russlands einfach inakzeptabel PUNKT. Aber ich hab das noch nie gehört oder gesehen, dass hier unsere Medien darüber berichtet haben, wie sich die Nato ausgebreitet hat.


Also kurz:
Das was der Westen macht stinkt gewaltig.
Bin gespannt wie Putin das löst bzw. wie es überhaupt gelöst wird.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren hat Russland dafür gesorgt, dass die Mauer fällt(...)


 
... das meinst Du jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst, oder?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. November 2014)

Oh so wollt ich das nicht schreiben. 
Sie haben für die Wiedervereinigung gesorgt. Habs angepasst, danke!

XD


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. November 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, wir Deutschen hatten Glück, dass die Sowjetunion machtpolitisch und wirtschaftlich zusammengebrochen ist, sonst würde die Mauer heute noch stehen. Die Wiedervereinigung war ja weniger eine russische Geste aus Nächstenliebe, als mehr eine notwendige Konsequenz, die sich aus dem Zusammenbruch ergeben hat. Ohnehin bin ich der Meinung, dass Osteuropa 45 nicht befreit wurde, sondern lediglich einem anderen Terror-Regime zum Opfer fiel. Daher ist es auch kein Wunder, dass die Oststaaten, nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion endlich frei und souverän, nur allzu gerne unter den Schutzschirm der Nato kriechen und zu Russland auf Distanz gehen. Was hat Russland denn nach dem 2. Weltkrieg für uns getan? Ne Mauer gezogen und die Bürger aus Ostdeutschland unterdrückt und ausgeplündert.


----------



## Putinversteher (20. November 2014)

Das ist halt eine Sicht auf die Dinge, eine andere folgende:

Das Sowjetsystem war ******** und ist zurecht untergegangen, weil es ein Totalitaeres System war - es hat die Meinungen seiner Bürger unterdrückt, gelenkt und hatte vor als Gegenmodel zu den USA die Weltführung zu übernehmen. Aber es gibt ein paar Punkte die dann doch mal zu denken geben sollten.
1. Das die Wiedervereinigung friedlich ablief, ist alles andere als Selbstverstaendlich und es haette extrem eskalieren können, waeren Schießbefehle erlassen worden oder die Lage auch einfach aus der Situation herraus Eskaliert. An dieser Stelle hat die Sowjetführung einfach Vernünftig gehandelt und ihnen gehört an dieser Stelle als fairer "Verlierer" mindestens genausoviel Respekt wie dem Gewinner (USA). Und um noch weiter in die Vergangenheit zurückzugehen, ich kann mir vorstellen das es sehr viele Menschen gibt die den Russen auch dankbar dafür sind, das sie hier in Deutschland keinen Rachefeldzug geführt haben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es im umgekehrten Fall keine Gnade gegeben haette. 

2. Wenn du so ein Herz für die Ostbürger hast weil sie so unter Unterdrückung und Ausplünderung litten, wie findest du es heutzutage in einem Staat zu leben in dem Demokratie nurnoch ein schlechter Witz ohne Inhalt ist ? (Beispiel: Würde die EU der EU Beitreten wollen, müsste sie sich selber ablehnen weil nicht genug Demokratische Strukturen gegeben sind)  Und was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen das Russland selber durch extreme Veraenderungen in den letzten Jahren gegangen ist und keinen Imperialistischen Anspruch hat - weil es einfach viel zu sehr in den eigenen Prozessen und Entwicklungen in der ZUSAMMENARBEIT z.B. in den BRICS Staaten verwickelt ist. 

3. Und was ist so verrückt daran zu erkennen das die NATO nicht einfach nur ein Verteidigungsbündniss ist, das Russland sich durch die aktuellen Entwicklungen extrem Bedroht fühlt und sie eben auch zukünftige Entwicklungen einkalkulieren müssen. In den USA gehts im Moment auch drunter und drüber, da würde ein Praesident sicherlich gelegen kommen der einen Feind "aussen" sucht und sich stark ihm gegenüber gebaehrt, weil das Innerpolitische Probleme in den Hintergrund draengt (Vor allem solltet ihr mal die Allmachts Phantasien von Potentiellen Zukünftigen Praesidenten reinziehen)

4. Was gewinnen wir als Europaer denn gerade bitteschön durch den Zirkus den wir gerade abziehen ? Brauchen wir unbedingt das maechtige Ukrainische Militaer als Teil der NATO bei uns um besser gegen ISIS gerüstet zu sein ? (Vorsicht Ironie) haben wir den Ukrainern durch unser Handeln auch nur irgendwas gutes Getan ? Haben wir in Europa nicht schon genug wirtschaftliche Schwierigkeiten und haben genug damit zu tun ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen als das es im Moment nicht einfach für alle Seiten klüger waere den Ukrainischen Markt nicht ungehemmt für unsere Produkte zu öffnen ? Wo ist denn bitteschön welcher der 3 Seiten (Ukraine, EU, Russland) in einem Fall ein Konkreter Vorteil aus der Lage gelungen ? Vielleicht sollte man sich dann doch langsam mal fragen wer konkrete Interessen an diesen Entwicklungen verfolgt. Dazu müsste man sich aber mal Quellen ordentlich reinziehen - Beispiel: Es gab einen Politischen Supergau, das Abgehörte Telefonat mit dem Berühmten "**** the EU", das "**** the EU" wiederrum ist völlig belanglos und damit wird hier nur Gedeckelt was so gut wie keiner Ausspricht, das es eben konkrete US Interessen sind die aktuell durch die Eskalation verfolgt werden und andere Positionen und damit Interessen wie z.B. unsere völlig belanglos sind und im Zweifel einfach aus dem Weg geraeumt werden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8


----------



## JePe (20. November 2014)

Eine merkwuerdige Sicht auf die Geschehnisse. Aus "F*ck the EU" werden die Vorbereitungen eines Krieges der USA mit der RF konstruiert; die real existierenden "gruenen Maennchen" hingegen werden, je nach Tagesform, banalisiert oder in Abrede gestellt.

Die Krim hat man sich schon einverleibt; jetzt will man eine Landbruecke dahin - und das ist der Osten der Ukraine. Putin und seine Schergen werden diesen Landesteil solange weiter destabilisieren, bis die Ukraine (buchstaeblich) ausgeblutet ist und mangels Optionen die Abspaltung akzeptiert. Der abgespaltene Teil wird daraufhin flugs nach einer Wahl mit 9X Prozent Zustimmung heim ins Re... ich meine natuerlich: der RF beitreten.

Wenn Du schon so gerne im Kaffeesatz liest - warum ist die Krim und die Landverbindung dahin fuer Putin so wichtig, dass er dafuer einen Bruch mit weiten Teilen der Welt riskiert hat? Kleiner Tip - nur wegen der Fischbestaende tut er das bestimmt nicht.

Und die fraglos bestehenden Defizite der westlichen Demokratien mit dem DDR-Staat zu vergleichen kann eigentlich nur jemandem in den Sinn kommen der das Privileg hat, die DDR nur aus Geschichten zu kennen.


----------



## JePe (20. November 2014)

Am 15. November hat das "Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights" einen aktualisierten Bericht zur Lage in der Ukraine veroeffentlicht. Interessanter Lesestoff:

_In the territories under the control of the ‘Donetsk people’s republic’ and ‘Luhansk people’s republic’ there continues to be a total breakdown in law and order, and a lack of any human rights protection for the population under their control.(...)In territories under the control of both ‘republics’, cases of serious human rights abuses by the armed groups continued to be reported, including torture, arbitrary and incommunicado detention, summary executions, forced labour, sexual violence, as well as the destruction and illegal seizure of property. These violations are of a systematic nature and may amount to crimes against humanity.(...)The situation in Crimea, the status of which is prescribed by General Assembly resolution 68/262, is marked by reports of increasing human rights violations and protection challenges, especially for minority and indigenous groups and those in a position of vulnerability, for example the growing number of enforced disappearances of Crimean Tatars._

Usw. ...

Nicht dass ich behaupte es gaebe nicht auch Uebergriffe der anderen Seite - dem ist - leider - ganz bestimmt so. Nur wird ja hier im Thread bisweilen das Bild von Freiheitskaempfern gezeichnet, die sich gegen einen Aggressor zur Wehr setzen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine merkwuerdige Sicht auf die Geschehnisse. Aus "F*ck the EU" werden die Vorbereitungen eines Krieges der USA mit der RF konstruiert; die real existierenden "gruenen Maennchen" hingegen werden, je nach Tagesform, banalisiert oder in Abrede gestellt.
> 
> Die Krim hat man sich schon einverleibt; jetzt will man eine Landbruecke dahin - und das ist der Osten der Ukraine. Putin und seine Schergen werden diesen Landesteil solange weiter destabilisieren, bis die Ukraine (buchstaeblich) ausgeblutet ist und mangels Optionen die Abspaltung akzeptiert. Der abgespaltene Teil wird daraufhin flugs nach einer Wahl mit 9X Prozent Zustimmung heim ins Re... ich meine natuerlich: der RF beitreten.
> 
> ...


 
Konntest du dem Inhalt der Telefonate nicht folgen und hast nur  "F*ck the EU" verstehen können?
Inzwischen gibt es viele Beweise, die Interessen und das Agieren der USA im Ukrainekonflikt nachweisen. 
Welchen Beweis brauchst du für dich?
Oder liegt es vielleicht daran, dass es dir egal ist, was die USA in/mit der Ukraine treibt oder begrüßt du solches Handeln sogar?

"Kleine grüne Männchen" existieren real? Außerirdische auf der Krim? 
Klar würde sich die Krim über einen Landweg zu Russland freuen, sie brauchen den aber nicht! Russland baut eine Seebrücke, die 2018 fertig gestellt sein wird.
...und wenn wir schon von Destabilisierung der Ukraine reden...sollten wir doch in keinem Fall den von den USA gelenkten Putsch vergessen, der das Land destabilisiert hat,  woraus sich ja erst die anderen Konflikte ergeben haben und auch die Krim wäre noch Teil der Ukraine.
Ja warum nur wollten  die amerikanischen Energiekonzerne schon lange vor dem Putsch die Rohstoffresourcen der Ukraine zu einem Dumpingpreis für die Förderrechte haben, was mit Janukowitschs Entschluß, sich lieber politisch Russland zuzuwenden und sich von Russland wirtschaftlich unterstützen lassen zu wollen, ja nicht mehr so einfach zu haben gewesen wäre, weil die Ukraine wirtschaftlich nicht mehr so unter Druck gestanden hätte, dass ein Billigausverkauf des Landes notwendig gewesen wäre? Und warum wurden solche Verträge fast als erste Amtshandlung dieser von den USA ausgesuchten selbsternannten Putschregierung getätigt?
Blöd nur, dass diese Fördergebiete in der Ostukraine liegen und man da immer noch nicht ran kann.
Warum nur konnte der Westen denn nicht, da er so wohlwollend und verbunden mit der Ukraine ist, brüderlich bei der Erschließung der Rohstoffe nur helfen und der Ukraine ihren Reichtum zum Wachsen und Gedeihen des Landes überlassen, statt sie mit diesen Knebelverträgen und Staatsverschuldungen für immer wirtschaftlich ins Abseits zu befördern?

Ja warum nur sind mir so wenige Angriffskriege der Russen oder auch der ehemalige Sowjetunion bekannt, wo sie doch nur expandieren und sich die ganze Welt einverleiben wollen?
...und warum erschien die USA immer in den Ländern, die sich ein kleines sozialistisches Experiment erlaubten oder sich politisch der Sowjetunion annähern wollten, um dann mal kurz die Regierung auszuwechseln, damit das Land wieder westlich orientiert war?
Ja warum nur erfand die USA ständig Lügen, um in rohstoffreiche Länder einzufallen und diese unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen und warum ist das für euch ok?
Warum ist es für euch normal, wenn sich ein Land dem Westen annähern will und warum nicht tragbar und strengstens zu verurteilen, wenn es sich Russland annähern will?


...und da du "Heim ins Re..." erwähnst, 28 000 000 durch deutsche Hand getötete Sowjetbürger sollten doch eigentlich genug sein!
Gegenüber den Juden schaffen wir  es respektvoller und mit Demut zu agieren und da haben wir Deutschen nur 6,3 Millionen Menschen umgebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2014)

*moderativer Hinweis:*
Weitere Beiträge zur deutschen Wiedervereinigung sollten zunächst einmal erklären, wie diese die aktuellen Entwicklungen in der Ukraine aktiv beeinflusst 




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer schade, dass man sich selbst nicht wirklich ein Bild davon machen kann, da ja doch alles recht weit weg ist und man sich eben auf die Aussagen anderer "verlassen" muss. Letztendlich bleibt es einen nur übrig sich selbs eine Meinung zu bilden, oder man kann sich entscheiden wen man nun mehr traut.



Man kann auch versuchen, die wenigen verlässlichen Informationen rauszupicken* und sich beim Rest einfach eingestehen, dass man kein Urteil fällen kann. Lieber keine Meinung, als eine aus der Luft gegriffene Theorie.


*: Das sind übrigens nicht nur die wenigen, die von beiden Seiten bestätigt werden. Manchmal kann man auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Wenn z.B. über Monate hinweg immer wieder Angriffe auf ukrainische Truppen stattfinden, die den Donezker Flughafen besetzen, dann kann man sich in der Glaubensfrage üben, wer da denn nur der heroische Verteidiger seiner Freiheit und wer der böse Terrorist bzw. Faschist ist. Man kann aber auch direkt schlussfolgern, dass offensichtlich seit Monaten die Frontlinie nicht verschoben werden konnte, dass eine Seite an dieser Stelle die militärische Oberhand macht und daraus, wie beide Seiten mit dieser Situation umgehen, sagt auch etwas über deren Prioritäten und Handlungsgrundsätze aus.



> ...
> Für mich ist immer noch die Tatsache das sich die Nato soweit in den Osten ausgebreitet hat ein totschlag Argument.
> Das ist aus sicht Russlands einfach inakzeptabel PUNKT. Aber ich hab das noch nie gehört oder gesehen, dass hier unsere Medien darüber berichtet haben, wie sich die Nato ausgebreitet hat.



Das liegt daran, weil du hier bereits eine russische Sichtweite übernimmst. Darüber, dass sich diverse osteuropäische Staaten der NATO angeschlossen haben, haben unsere Medien lang und breit berichtet. Nur die Darstellung des Prozesses als agressive Ausbreitung, bei der neues Territorium erobert wird und die für jeden eine Gefahr darstellt, die fehlt in den nicht-russischen Medien.
Zu Recht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. November 2014)

Ukraine-Konflikt: Separatistenführer fordert Poroschenko zum Duell auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (20. November 2014)

Bullshit


----------



## JePe (21. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Welchen Beweis brauchst du für dich?



_Irgendeinen_ Beweis dafuer, dass die NATO / die USA einen Krieg mit Russland zu provozieren versucht. Denn der wird ja in diesem Thread von Einzelnen gebetsmuehlenartig herbeiphantasiert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Kleine grüne Männchen" existieren real? Außerirdische auf der Krim?


 
Es waren natuerlich keine Ausserirdischen, sondern russische Soldaten, die widerrechtlich die Krim besetzt hatten. Hat jedenfalls ihr oberster Dienstherr im ARD-Interview eingeraeumt. Finde ich - scheinbar im Gegensatz zu Dir? - nicht so wirklich amuesant.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass diese Fördergebiete in der Ostukraine liegen und man da immer noch nicht ran kann.


 
"Bloed" ist nicht die Vokabel, die ich benutzen wuerde, wenn ein souveraender Staat de facto von seinen eigenen Gebieten abgeschnitten wird, weil der grosse Nachbar mit dieser Region andere Plaene als die gewaehlte Regierung hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja warum nur sind mir so wenige Angriffskriege der Russen oder auch der ehemalige Sowjetunion bekannt, wo sie doch nur expandieren und sich die ganze Welt einverleiben wollen?


 
Keine Ahnung. Ich tippe aber auf Desinteresse und / oder ein revisionistisches Geschichtsbild. Ansonsten wuesstest Du, dass sehr wohl die Sowjetunion und spaeter Russland seine Nachbarn ueberfallen und Buergeraufstaende in Satellitenstaaten blutig niedergeschlagen hat. Vermutlich diente aber auch das nur der eigenen Sicherheit und handelte es sich beim Prager Fruehling um einen von NATO-Provokateuren angezettelten Putsch.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und warum erschien die USA immer in den Ländern, die sich ein kleines sozialistisches Experiment erlaubten oder sich politisch der Sowjetunion annähern wollten, um dann mal kurz die Regierung auszuwechseln, damit das Land wieder westlich orientiert war?



Ich komme aus so einem experimentierfreudigen Land und erinnere mich nicht, je einen Amerikaner dabei ertappt zu haben, meine Regierung auszuwechseln.

Ansonsten bin ich aus der "Diskussion" mit Dir raus. Berichte anerkannter Institutionen interessieren Dich nicht; Du antwortest nicht, ignorierst jegliches Argument und benutzt Zitatschnipsel nur als Trittbrett, um Deine verworrene Weltsicht bis zur Materialermuedung zu wiederholen. Dafuer wirst Du von Einigen hier sicher Beifall und Like´s bekommen, aber von mir kuenftig nur noch ignoriert werden.


----------



## Poulton (22. November 2014)

Russischer Geheimdienstler Girkin zur Ostukraine - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## JePe (22. November 2014)

Fast vergessen:



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ukraine: Neonazi wird Polizeipräsident von Kiew | RT Deutsch


 
Die Kiewer Polizei scheint davon nichts zu wissen? War das ein humoristischer Beitrag von RT anlaesslich des 11. 11.? Oder einfach nur eine weitere alarmistische "Vorsicht, Nazi"-Nebelkerze?


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> _Irgendeinen_ Beweis dafuer, dass die NATO / die USA einen Krieg mit Russland zu provozieren versucht. Denn der wird ja in diesem Thread von Einzelnen gebetsmuehlenartig herbeiphantasiert.


Die Leitmedien sind voll von Falschmeldungen über angebliche Invasionen der Russen in der Ukraine, U-Boote in Schweden, erfolgreiche Verteidigungsberichte gegen russische Bomber im internationalen Luftraum. Warum braucht man das, wenn hier nicht ein Feindbild aufgebaut werden soll?
...und falls es dir entgangen ist, Afganistan, Syrien, die von den USA geforderten europäischen Sanktionen, die derzeitige Ölpreissenkung durch  Saudiarabien - der Wirtschaftskrieg (Geopolitik) ist in vollen Gange.

*http://de.ria.ru/politics/20141121/270056609.html*





JePe schrieb:


> Es waren natuerlich keine Ausserirdischen, sondern russische Soldaten, die widerrechtlich die Krim besetzt hatten. Hat jedenfalls ihr oberster Dienstherr im ARD-Interview eingeraeumt. Finde ich - scheinbar im Gegensatz zu Dir? - nicht so wirklich amuesant.


Deine Unterstellungen kannst du dir sparen!
Krieg und Konflikte sind niemals "amüsant"! 
Ohne den vom Westen unterstützten und gelenkten Putsch in Kiew wäre die Krim immer noch Teil der Ukraine.
Wer die Folgen kritisiert, hat die Ursachen zuerst zu kritisieren!

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juw4E4O_XeI*



JePe schrieb:


> "Bloed" ist nicht die Vokabel, die ich benutzen wuerde, wenn ein souveraender Staat de facto von seinen eigenen Gebieten abgeschnitten wird, weil der grosse Nachbar mit dieser Region andere Plaene als die gewaehlte Regierung hat.




Die Ukraine war mal ein souveräner Staat mit einem demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten (Janukowitsch)
Aber der weit entfernte Nachbar, der sich selbst als "Führer" der Welt bezeichnet, die Nato und Eu hatten  andere Pläne...
Du regst dich über russische Truppen ohne Abzeichen auf, aber ich höre von dir kein Wort des Missfallens über den Einsatz von Academi (ehemals Blackwater) in der Ukraine.
Du scheinst die Ereignisse weniger Monate schon vergessen zu haben....erinnerst dich nicht mehr daran, wie sich Ostukrainer unbewaffnet vor ukrainische Panzer gestellt haben.... wie die ukrainische Armee und Nazitrupps in die Ostukraine geschickt wurden, um mal so wahllos in unbewaffnete Gruppen zu schießen....wie die ukrainische Armee sich weigerte, auf die eigene Bevölkerung zu schießen und überlief... 
Du hast nicht die Parolen aus Kiew  "Tot den Russen!" mitbekommen, nicht Timoschenkos Telefonat gehört, nichts vom Verbot der russischen Sprache mitbekommen? Dir ist nicht bekannt, dass man schon seit Jahren weiß, dass die Ukraine politisch gespalten ist und die Ostukraine nicht zum Westen tendiert?  
Wenn der Westen schon diesen Putsch aktiv unterstützte, um seine Marionetten einzusetzten, hätte man wenigstens erwarten dürfen, dass sie diesen sich anbahnenden Konflikt mit der Ostukraine diplomatisch und feinfühlig zu lösen versuchen, statt alle Gespräche und friedliche Lösungen abzulehnen, totale Unterordnung der Ostukrainer zu verlangen und das Volk in einen Bürgerkrieg zu führen.
Hatte der Westen denn nicht im Vorfeld des Putsches gerade damit geworben, der Ukraine  Demokratie bringen zu wollen? 

...und so groß kann die Begeisterung der Ukraine für die Nato auch nicht sein, wie man uns weiß machen will, sonst bräuchte die Nato nicht in ukrainischen Schulen für die Nato werben.




JePe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich tippe aber auf Desinteresse und / oder ein revisionistisches Geschichtsbild. Ansonsten wuesstest Du, dass sehr wohl die Sowjetunion und spaeter Russland seine Nachbarn ueberfallen und Buergeraufstaende in Satellitenstaaten blutig niedergeschlagen hat. Vermutlich diente aber auch das nur der eigenen Sicherheit und handelte es sich beim Prager Fruehling um einen von NATO-Provokateuren angezettelten Putsch.


...und du wüsstest sehr gut, dass in/an jedem Konflikt die USA ihre Finger im Spiel hatte.
Aber wie gut, dass die USA so friedlich ist. Waren ja bestimmt auch die Sowjets, die in die südamerikanischen Staaten einfielen?
Nur mal so am Rande die Frage, von wem wurden denn eigentlich die DDR Regimekritiker auch wirtschaftlich unterstützt?




JePe schrieb:


> Ich komme aus so einem experimentierfreudigen Land und erinnere mich nicht, je einen Amerikaner dabei ertappt zu haben, meine Regierung auszuwechseln.


Aus welchem Land kommst du denn? Die DDR kannst du ja nicht meinen, die hatte viel zu lange die sozialistische Staatsform, um es als Experiment abzutun. 
Den Warschauer Packt kennst du sicher noch. 
...aber dass die Amerikaner die Freunde der DDR-Regierung waren, ist mir neu. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich aus der "Diskussion" mit Dir raus. Berichte anerkannter Institutionen interessieren Dich nicht; Du antwortest nicht, ignorierst jegliches Argument und benutzt Zitatschnipsel nur als Trittbrett, um Deine verworrene Weltsicht bis zur Materialermuedung zu wiederholen. Dafuer wirst Du von Einigen hier sicher Beifall und Like´s bekommen, aber von mir kuenftig nur noch ignoriert werden.



Wo bitte, habe ich dir nicht geantwortet? 
...und die Erwähnung von "Like's", finde ich armselig! 
Aber es ist unerheblich, was du mir versuchst zu unterstellen.
Was nützen anerkannte Institutionen (Leitmedien? Bundestag? Verein der Briefmarkensammler? - man sollte schon konkretere Angaben machen), wenn sie bewusst die Wahrheit verschleiern und desinformieren.
Schon ein kleiner Blick in freigegebene CIA-Akten oder WikiLeaks-Dokumente reicht oft schon, um sich über gemachte Aussagen deiner anerkannten Institutionen zu wundern!
Warum erfuhren wir nichts über die nicht friedlichen Demonstranten auf dem Maidan?
Warum vermittelt man uns so viele bewusste Falschmeldungen und Falschdarstellungen?

*Warum lesen wir nichts über die UNO-Resolution gegen Nazi-Heroisierung, dass die USA, Kanada und die Ukraine dagegen gestimmt haben und sich unsere tollen EU-Staaten, einschließlich Deutschlands der Stimme enthalten haben, aber 115 Staaten dafür gestimmt haben.*
...und das, obwohl es ja angeblich kein Nazi-Problem in der Ukraine geben soll!
Dass die USA die Nazis schon immer als Werkzeug für ihre Ziele brauchten, ist ja bekannt!
Die Ukraine lebt von Nazi-Heroisierung!
Dass sich die EU-Staaten auf Grund ihrer Abhängigkeit von den USA der Stimme enthalten, obwohl sie sich doch so sehr für die Menschenrechte einsetzen, ist traurig!
Aber das wir als Deutsche mit unserer Nazi-Vergangenheit nichts gelernt haben, ist nur noch beschämend!
Die Juden müssen sich doch veralbert vorkommen, wenn unsere Politiker beim nächsten offiziellen Anlass unserer Reue und Demut dem jüdischen Volk zum Ausdruck bringen!
Eigentlich haben wir doch in Deutschland Gesetze, die eine Nazi-Heroisierung verbieten.
...und damit sich niemand bei uns in Deutschland darüber aufregt, verschweigen es unsere tollen Leitmedien!  

*http://german.ruvr.ru/news/2014_11_...sierung-USA-und-Ukraine-stimmen-dagegen-9873/*

*http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43401/1.html*

Hier eine Doku von arte über die kleinen Nazi- Spielchen der USA in der Vergangenheit:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plvCUt9SDD8*

Mein Weltbild ist völlig in Ordnung, denn ich bin für Frieden, gegen Rassismus, Krieg und Nazis. Ich achte das Leben, die Menschen, andere Religionen und Kulturen! - Wenn dir dies zu "verworren" ist, kann man dich nur bemitleiden!




			
				Poulton schrieb:
			
		

> Russischer Geheimdienstler Girkin zur Ostukraine - Politik - Süddeutsche.de



*http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43398/1.html*





			
				Jepe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kiewer Polizei scheint davon nichts zu wissen? War das ein humoristischer Beitrag von RT anlaesslich des 11. 11.? Oder einfach nur eine weitere alarmistische "Vorsicht, Nazi"-Nebelkerze?



War das jetzt *dein* humoristischer Beitrag verspätet zum 11.11.?
Oder siehst du vor lauter Nebelkerzen nur noch Propagandalügen und kannst nicht mehr zwischen Fakten und Lügen unterscheiden?
...einfach nur traurig sowas!


*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bataillon_Asow*

*http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article134280586/Rechtsradikaler-wird-Polizeichef-in-Kiew.html*


----------



## Putinversteher (24. November 2014)

Es ist halt in dieser Diskussion immerwieder so ermüdend das selbe durchkauen zu müssen, weils immerwieder so unter den Tisch gekehrt wird oder von neuem angezweifelt.
Allererster Auslöser für Irritationen war der zu offensive versuch der EU, die Ukraine für "unsere Interessen" zu öffnen (die paradoxerweise ja sogar Konträr zu den europäischen sind, was will man bitteschön mit der Ukraine auf die Schnelle als Handels und "Demokratie" Partner ? 
Staaten Handeln so offensiv nur in Ökonomischen, militärischen oder geopolitischen Interessen. Die Ukraine gab über Jahrzehnte keinen Grund für so eine Eskalation weil bis dahin Common Knowledge war "Die Ukraine ist ein Staat der direkt an Russischer Grenze liegt und den wir bitteschön aus NATO Diskussionen rauslassen wollen um die Interessen Russlands an dieser Stelle zu respektieren und das Chaos für die Ukraine selber wahrscheinlich nicht tragbar wäre. 
Seit 1200 schieß mich tot haben Russland und Europa eine gemeinsame Geschichte und ihr merkt garnicht mehr wie ihr hier Wahsinn verteidigt der die Russen und Russland hier als Feind transportiert . Russland möchte nichtmehr Teil der Nato sein (selbst das stand ja mal zur Diskussion) und erst recht nicht Nato Interessen blind folgen, weil Nato Einsätze sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten leider als Fiasko rausgestellt haben und vor allem viel zu kurzsichtig (ISIS Hallo, Chaos in Syrien hallo, wieviele Syrische Flüchtlinge müssen hier auftauchen bis ihr mal einseht das man sich nicht Frieden, Freiheit und ein Bizzarres Bild von Demokratie überall in die Welt hinbomben...ich meinte exportieren lässt ?  Nichts gegen die Flüchtlinge, aber wir sind Teil deren Lage und Problems) 

Aber nein, wir Mischen kräftig mit, lassen hier überall verkünden wie der Tapfere Klitschko für die Demokratie in der Ukraine kämpft und lassen eine besorgte Victoria Nuland, Stellvertreterin von US-Außenminister John Kerry Kekse auf dem Maidan verteilen (jaja die gute Frau Nuland, wie kann man bei so einer Situation nur auf US Interessen in der Ukraine kommen ? Ich hoffe sie hatte noch n paar leckere Kekse für Hunter Biden einstecken, auch wenn wir hier öfter vergessen das wir neben Keksen auch ein paar Milliarden inkl. Millitaerequip und Söldnertruppen zur Verstärkung des Rechten Sektors geschickt haben, weil wir in diesen Kräften vor Ort am ehesten Potential sahen "unsere" Interessen durchzusetzen und die bis dahin gültige Regierung zu putschen. Hat dann ja auch schließlich hingehaut nach dem Massaker auf dem Maidan (das hier so nicht benannt wird, von dem man auch nichts großartiges hört und inkl. Mh17 "mysteriöserweise" das intereresse an empörung gigantisch war, an Auf*klä*rung dann komischerweise garnicht bis bremsend. 

Mindestens 3000 Tote Ukrainer hat unser Abenteuer Ukraine bisher gebracht. Können uns dafür ruhig mal auf die Schulter klopfen, wuhu wir haben den imperialitischen Russen endlich in die Schranken gewiesen, unsere gegenseitigen Sanktionen sind auch nochmal ein schöner Bonus oben drauf, wir können zumindest mal behaupten endlich wieder bei den ganz großen Mitzumischen. Das dumme ist nur, wie lange wolllen wir jetzt in diesem Zustand des nicht zurückweichens bleiben ? Bis es knallt ? Und für wen von uns sind die Folgen absehbar ? Lasst hoffen das es nicht vollends Eskaliert, trotzdem haben wir dadurch auf jahrzehnte an Vertrauen kaputt gemacht was wir uns bis dahin aufgebaut haben. Worte haben wir bis dahin auch einfach Umformuliert, eine Lüge wird nicht dadurch wahrer das man sie immerwieder widerholt auch wenn sie leider irgendwann immer mehr Leute glauben. 
Eine Annektion bezieht sich immer auf einen Erzwungenen Zustand, die Komplexe Lage dort sogt aber nunmal dafür das sich Leute die Etnisch schon zu Russland zugehörig gefühlt haben "zurück nach Hause" geflüchtet sind (natürlich in Russischen Interesse wie z.B. eine Sichere Lage für die Russischen Truppen und Stützpunkte) man musste die Leute dort zu nichts zwingen, nach dem Chaos auf dem Maidan und den Zuständen dort sind die Wahlen eben so ausgefallen wie sie es sind.


----------



## robafan1 (24. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Leitmedien sind voll von Falschmeldungen über angebliche Invasionen der Russen in der Ukraine, U-Boote in Schweden, erfolgreiche Verteidigungsberichte gegen russische Bomber im internationalen Luftraum. Warum braucht man das, wenn hier nicht ein Feindbild aufgebaut werden soll?
> ...und falls es dir entgangen ist, Afganistan, Syrien, die von den USA geforderten europäischen Sanktionen, die derzeitige Ölpreissenkung durch  Saudiarabien - der Wirtschaftskrieg (Geopolitik) ist in vollen Gange.
> 
> *http://de.ria.ru/politics/20141121/270056609.html*
> ...



Interessant, dass du deine Russland freundlichen/antiamerikanischen Aussagen, wie immer man es auch nennen will, hauptsächlich mit "seriösen und objektiven" russischen Quellen belegst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was westliche Medien dazu sagen. Oh nein, lass mich raten, die sind ja manipuliert! Na dann bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig.

Ich finde es nahezu absurd, wie du dein Totschlag Argument "aggressive Amis marschieren in Länder ein" mit den friedlichen Russen und Sowjets in Verbindung bringst, die ja nie einem anderen Staat ihre Ideologie aufdrängen wollen. Lag vielleicht daran, dass die Sowjetunion genug Staaten beinhaltete, an denen sich Moskau austoben konnte. Und was ein Zufall, dass Putin genau dahin zurück will. Und selbst wenn die USA außenpolitisch vereinzelt nicht 100%ig im Sinne des Völkerrechts gehandelt hat, so hatten sie doch immer eine breite Mehrheit der Weltgemeinschaft hinter sich. Was man von Russland bein Einmarsch nicht behaupten kann. Oder doch? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Nordkorea ja ein Unterstützer? Na, da sind sie ja in bester Gesellschaft.

Und apropos demokratisch gewählter Janukowitsch. Der Vergleich ist zwar extrem, aber 1933 hatten wir auch einen demokratisch im Sinne der Verfassung gewählten Reichskanzler. Was er danach gemacht hat, sei mal dahingestellt. Und ob in der Ukraine nun eine russische Marionette oder eine amerikanische regiert. Da ist mir doch ganz ehrlich, wenn das so sein sollte, eine amerikanische lieber. Gründe sollten klar sein.


----------



## JePe (24. November 2014)

... und die naechste Ente laeuft gackernd durchs Forum: UN-Resolutionen 2014. Die einzige, die zeitlich und mit sehr viel Krimsekt auch inhaltlich in Frage kommt ist die hier: Weltkonferenz ueber indigene Voelker. Sucht man in diesem Dokument nun nach "Nazi", findet man ... genau. Gar nichts.

 Ein "indigenes Volk" sind per Definition uebrigens z. B. die Krimtataren. Und denen ergeht es im Augenblick laut einem anderen, hier geflissentlich ignorierten UN-Bericht ja gerade nicht so gut ...


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. November 2014)

Warum sind es immer nur* deine* Enten, die hier im Forum gackern?

*UN General Assembly - Third Committee - Social, Humanitarian & Cultural - Documentation*

Resolution:*
http://daccess-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N14/634/66/PDF/N1463466.pdf?OpenElement*

Abstimmungsergebnis:
*http://www.un.org/en/ga/third/69/docs/voting_sheets/L56.Rev1.pdf*

*Nur weil unsere Leitmedien davon nichts berichten, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht wahr ist! *




			
				robafan1 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass du deine Russland freundlichen/antiamerikanischen  Aussagen, wie immer man es auch nennen will, hauptsächlich mit "seriösen  und objektiven" russischen Quellen belegst. Würde mich mal  interessieren, was westliche Medien dazu sagen. Oh nein, lass mich  raten, die sind ja manipuliert! Na dann bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig.


Oh ich soll jetzt ein "Anti-Amerikaner" sein, weil ich die imperialistische, amerikanische Außenpolitik kritisiert habe.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die Mühe machen, eine Statistik von den von mir in diesem Thread gebrachten Quellen anzufertigen, bevor du solchen Blödsinn behauptest.



			
				robafan1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es nahezu absurd, wie du dein Totschlag Argument "aggressive  Amis marschieren in Länder ein" mit den friedlichen Russen und Sowjets  in Verbindung bringst, die ja nie einem anderen Staat ihre Ideologie  aufdrängen wollen. Lag vielleicht daran, dass die Sowjetunion genug  Staaten beinhaltete, an denen sich Moskau austoben konnte. Und was ein  Zufall, dass Putin genau dahin zurück will. Und selbst wenn die USA  außenpolitisch vereinzelt nicht 100%ig im Sinne des Völkerrechts  gehandelt hat, so hatten sie doch immer eine breite Mehrheit der  Weltgemeinschaft hinter sich. Was man von Russland bein Einmarsch nicht  behaupten kann. Oder doch? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Nordkorea ja  ein Unterstützer? Na, da sind sie ja in bester Gesellschaft.



Die USA hatte auch "eine breite Mehrheit der Weltgemeinschaft"  hinter sich im Irak-Krieg, indem sie alle angelogen haben!
Die USA halten sich an das Völkerrecht???    

Da du Nordkorea erwähnst:
*Hagen Rether: Drecks Nordkoreaner! Drecks Russen! (27.09.2014) - YouTube*




			
				robafan1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und apropos demokratisch gewählter Janukowitsch. Der Vergleich ist zwar  extrem, aber 1933 hatten wir auch einen demokratisch im Sinne der  Verfassung gewählten Reichskanzler. Was er danach gemacht hat, sei mal  dahingestellt. Und ob in der Ukraine nun eine russische Marionette oder  eine amerikanische regiert. Da ist mir doch ganz ehrlich, wenn das so  sein sollte, eine amerikanische lieber. Gründe sollten klar sein.



Du willst hier allen Ernstes Hitler mit Janukowitsch vergleichen??? 

....obwohl doch Poroschenko/Jazenjuk den Nazi-faschistischen Weg in der Politik der Ukraine wieder aufnahmen?


----------



## robafan1 (24. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum sind es immer nur* deine* Enten, die hier im Forum gackern?
> 
> *UN General Assembly - Third Committee - Social, Humanitarian & Cultural - Documentation*
> Resolution:*
> ...




Anscheinend bringt es nichts, mit dir zu diskutieren, da du offenbar nicht in der Lage bist, sachlich auf Andere einzugehen. Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin und diese versuche zu entkräften, so bin ich an keiner Stelle persönlich, zynisch oder spöttisch geworden, weil so etwas in einer objektiven Diskussion und im adäquaten Meinungsaustausch nichts verloren hat. Aber jeder, wie er möchte. Nur ohne mich dann.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. November 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bringt es nichts, mit dir zu diskutieren, da du offenbar nicht in der Lage bist, sachlich auf Andere einzugehen. Nur weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin und diese versuche zu entkräften, so bin ich an keiner Stelle persönlich, zynisch oder spöttisch geworden, weil so etwas in einer objektiven Diskussion und im adäquaten Meinungsaustausch nichts verloren hat. Aber jeder, wie er möchte. Nur ohne mich dann.





robafan1 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass du deine Russland freundlichen/antiamerikanischen Aussagen, wie immer man es auch nennen will, hauptsächlich mit "seriösen und objektiven" russischen Quellen belegst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was westliche Medien dazu sagen. Oh nein, lass mich raten, die sind ja manipuliert! Na dann bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig.



Merkste hoffentlich selber...


----------



## robafan1 (24. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Merkste hoffentlich selber...


Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben. 

Aber trotzdem hatte mein Zynismus den Zweck, eine Meinung rüberzubringen. Und bei schlumpi13 kann ich das einfach nicht erkennen. Ich meine, was sonst außer einfach spötisch ist es, mit 6 mal lol symileys oder so zu antworten. Und teilweise wurden sachen auch falsch wiedergegeben aber naja.

Und @Putinversteher: interessanter Name, wenn auch vorbelastet  Frage mich, wer sich in einem Hardware Forum ausgerechnet Putinversteher nennt


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es ist halt in dieser Diskussion immerwieder so ermüdend das selbe durchkauen zu müssen, weils immerwieder so unter den Tisch gekehrt wird oder von neuem angezweifelt.



Das stimmt. Es scheint für einige eben keine Rolle zu spielen, dass die Oststaaten souverän sind und ein Recht auf freie Bündniswahl haben, Nato und EU niemanden zum Beitritt zwingen, sondern lediglich völlig legitime Angebote machen, die für beide Seiten attraktiv sind, wochenlang Hunderttausende Demonstranten für ein EU-Assoziierungsabkommen demonstrierten, Janukowitsch es aber dennoch nicht unterzeichnete und die unangenehmen politischen Folgen für ihn damit selbst verschuldet hat, Russland weder ein Recht auf Annexion der Krim noch ein Recht auf Destabilisierung der Ukraine hatte bzw. hat und diverse Behauptungen von einer Nazi-Junta in Kiew über amerikanische Söldnertruppen in der Ukraine bis hin zu Nato als Bedrohung Russlands eben nichts weiter als Behauptungen sind, die größtenteils auf Paranoia basieren.

Apropos Nazi:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...wirbt-europas-rechtspopulisten-a-1004746.html


----------



## xNeo92x (25. November 2014)

Ugh das hält man ja nicht aus...

Bitte durchlesen: http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43409/1.html
Und das nächste Mal bitte den Mainstream-Medien nicht alles blind abkaufen.
Je nach Möglichkeit auch bitte das Hirn einschalten.

Man, man, man...hier kommt einem echt die Galle hoch


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2014)

Telepolis ist absolut unerträglich...


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. November 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ugh das hält man ja nicht aus...
> 
> Bitte durchlesen: http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43409/1.html
> Und das nächste Mal bitte den Mainstream-Medien nicht alles blind abkaufen.
> ...




Die im Artikel vorgestellte kritische Theorie trifft auf alle Medien zu, nicht nur auf die westlichen Mainstreammedien. Insbesondere trifft sie auch auf die ​ apologetischen Argumentations- und Interpretationsmuster der russischen Medien zu. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese Theorie überhaupt gut ist, denn letztlich fordert sie von den Medien völlige Parteilosigkeit und auch Meinungslosigkeit, was z.B. im Hinblick auf den IS völlig absurd erscheint. Sicher gibts in Deutschland "Zwischenpositionen" von Islamanhängern, die von den Medien nicht berücksichtigt werden und es gibt sicher auch Auslassungen und Lücken bei den medialen Beschreibungen des Konflikts und zudem wird der IS von den Medien als aggressiv dargestellt. Das sind ja laut der Theorie alles K.o.-Kriterien für seriöse Berichterstattung. Ich will lieber eine menschliche Presse mit einer begründeten Meinung und keine "Roboterpresse" mit Berichten, die weder Fisch noch Fleisch sind.

Man ey, das Forum spackt ja heute rum... 


​


----------



## JePe (28. November 2014)

Klick!

Hat zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich etwas mit der Ukraine-Krise zu tun ... aber schaut man sich die Landkarte an, dann ankert der Verband im Moment wegen Unwetters nicht weit von dem Mistral-Hubschraubertraeger, den Frankreich wegen der Ukraine-Krise und ihren Folgen nun nicht ueberstellen will. In den letzten Tagen sollen Matrosen eines russischen Schulschiffes versucht haben, sich Zutritt zum Traeger zu verschaffen, was verhindert wurde. Gelaenge es, ihn aus dem Hafen zu entfuehren und wuerde er anschliessend von einem russischen Geschwader begleitet werden ...


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. November 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick!
> 
> Hat zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich etwas mit der Ukraine-Krise zu tun ... aber schaut man sich die Landkarte an, dann ankert der Verband im Moment wegen Unwetters nicht weit von dem Mistral-Hubschraubertraeger, den Frankreich wegen der Ukraine-Krise und ihren Folgen nun nicht ueberstellen will. In den letzten Tagen sollen Matrosen eines russischen Schulschiffes versucht haben, sich Zutritt zum Traeger zu verschaffen, was verhindert wurde. Gelaenge es, ihn aus dem Hafen zu entfuehren und wuerde er anschliessend von einem russischen Geschwader begleitet werden ...




Ich zitiere mal deine tolle Quelle:

 "Die Einfahrt des russischen Geschwaders in den Ärmelkanal beobachtet die deutsche Marine aber gelassen: "*Das ist überhaupt nichts Besonderes und auch keine Provokation, sondern ein ganz normales Verfahren*", hieß es Reuters zufolge aus Kreisen der Marine. *Die Übungen während der Fahrt seien durchaus üblich* und etwas anderes als ein Manöver, das einen größeren Umfang hätte. Bei den Anrainerstaaten seien weder ein Manöver noch Schießübungen angemeldet worden.
Ein Sprecher des Verteidigungsministeriums ergänzte: "So wie dieser Verband zusammengestellt ist, sieht es aus wie ein ganz normaler Übungsverband. Und insofern ist er für uns nicht weiter dramatisch - und stellt auch dort keine besondere Situation dar." Der Ärmelkanal zähle - wie etwa auch die Straße von Gibraltar - zu den internationalen Seeschifffahrtsstraßen, *die für jeden frei durchfahrbar seien*, hieß es weiter aus der Marine. Dies gelte auch für Kriegsschiffe, die dort weder ihre Radaranlagen abschalten noch sich anmelden müssten."

Es ist eigentlich doch nur peinlich für den Spiegel, für die Bundesregierung und für dich!
Selbst zu Zeiten des "Kalten Krieges" war *die Erwähnung der Nutzung internationaler Gewässer* nicht eine Meldung wert.
Du scheinst dich in Geografie auch nicht sehr gut auszukennen, sonst wäre dir bekannt, dass Russland an die Ostsee grenzt und wissen, wo der Ärmelkanal liegt. 
Davon abgesehen, darf *jedes* Land Internationale Gewässer überall auf der Welt durchfahren und in ruhigeren internationalen Gewässern bei Unwetter Schutz suchen.
Deine Verschwörungstheorien sind so absurd.... 

Warum berichtet der Spiegel überhaupt solch einen Mist, wenn er im 2. Teil seines Beitrags wieder dermaßen zurückrudern muss? - ....bei dir traf diese Hetze ja auf fruchtbaren Boden ...und da viele nur die Schlagzeilen lesen, formt man Meinungen, hetzt gegen die Russen, irgendwas bleibt immer im Kopf hängen!

Wie schade auch, dass ich von euch kein Wort des Missfallens über die von den USA und Ukraine gewollte* Nazi-Heroisierung* und der Stimmenthaltung Deutschlands und der EU-Staaten bei dieser UNO-Resolution lesen konnte! 

Stattdessen wird weiter gegen Russland gehetzt, ein Feindbild aufgebaut und ein Krieg gegen Russland vorbereitet...






			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt. Es scheint für einige eben keine Rolle zu spielen, dass die Oststaaten souverän sind und ein Recht auf freie Bündniswahl haben, Nato und EU niemanden zum Beitritt zwingen, sondern lediglich völlig legitime Angebote machen, die für beide Seiten attraktiv sind, wochenlang Hunderttausende Demonstranten für ein EU-Assoziierungsabkommen demonstrierten, Janukowitsch es aber dennoch nicht unterzeichnete und die unangenehmen politischen Folgen für ihn damit selbst verschuldet hat, Russland weder ein Recht auf Annexion der Krim noch ein Recht auf Destabilisierung der Ukraine hatte bzw. hat und diverse Behauptungen von einer Nazi-Junta in Kiew über amerikanische Söldnertruppen in der Ukraine bis hin zu Nato als Bedrohung Russlands eben nichts weiter als Behauptungen sind, die größtenteils auf Paranoia basieren.
> 
> Apropos Nazi:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...a-1004746.html


Es wäre doch mal der Hammer, wenn du in deinen Meinungs-Darstellungen *nicht immer* alle wichtigen Punkte, die ein negatives Bild auf den Westen werfen könnten, komplett verschweigst und dir somit ein Fantasiebild aufbaust....

...und dabei sogar den Amis, betreffs ihrer Söldnertruppen in der Ukraine  unterstellst, dass sie lügen....




			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Telepolis ist absolut unerträglich...



Auf deinen ausdrücklichen Wunsch hier noch ein sehr lesenswerter Beitrag von Telepolis:

*http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43440/1.html*


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. November 2014)

JePe

Russland hat mit Frankreich einen Vertrag und zudem schon eine sehr hohe Summe an Frankreich überwiesen. Wenn Frankreich den/die Träger nicht ausliefert UND auch keine Entschädigungen zahlt, dann hat Russland sogar eine gewisse Berechtigung dazu. Von der rein geschäftlichen Warte aus gesehen wäre das nämlich ein Betrug.

Übrigens habe ich keine Quellen/Belege finden können, dass russische Matrosen sich Zutritt zu dem Träger verschaffen wollten. Wo hast du das gelesen/gesehen/gehört?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. November 2014)

Während man Russland permanent Aggressionen unterstellt, passiert in Odessa z.B. folgendes (wir erinnern uns Odessa ist auch die Stadt in der es schon das Massaker gab, das einen großen anteil an den Ängsten der "Seperatisten" geschürt hat), aber sowas wird in unseren Medien dann leider nicht behandelt, weil es halt nicht ins Bild passt... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRd4MQ5yrPU

Wir haben dadurch unter anderem die Situation das man Russische Gas & Öl Firmen in der Ukraine radikal enteignet (Das Wohlgemerkt ein paar Tage/Wochen nachdem die Lösung im Gasstreit nur durch riesen Zugeständnisse Russlands erzielt werden konnte) nachdem diese Zugeständnisse also geliefert wurden, wird Russland an dieser Stelle wieder extrem in den Arsch getreten und wird die Eskalationsspirale weiter anheizen, weil man so nur auf ein abdrehen des Gas von Russischer Seite warten muss. 
Es wäre so unfassbar schön wenn hier einige durch solche Aktionen endlich mal erkennen würden, das eine Diplomatische Lösung die Friedfertig abläuft eben garnicht erwünscht ist, im Gegenteil der Krieg weiterhin angeschürt wird um eine weitere Eskalation beizuführen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. November 2014)

Russland braucht man keine Aggressionen unterstellen, denn sie sind so offensichtlich, dass man sie nur feststellen kann. Und ich meine damit nicht Meldungen von russischen Bombern im internationalen Luftraum oder Kriegsschiffe im Ärmelkanal, sondern die Geschehnisse in der Ost-Ukraine und auf der Krim. Und zu dem Video kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das Gesehene nicht interpretieren und bewerten kann, solange mich keine glaubwürdige Quelle umfassend über die Hintergründe informiert.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. November 2014)

http://de.ria.ru/politics/20141126/270088888.html
http://www.rtdeutsch.com/7206/inter...ipeline-von-russischem-transneft-unternehmen/

Da musste leider auf die "Dunkle Seite der Macht" zurückgreifen


----------



## robafan1 (28. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal deine tolle Quelle:
> 
> "Die Einfahrt des russischen Geschwaders in den Ärmelkanal beobachtet die deutsche Marine aber gelassen: "*Das ist überhaupt nichts Besonderes und auch keine Provokation, sondern ein ganz normales Verfahren*", hieß es Reuters zufolge aus Kreisen der Marine. *Die Übungen während der Fahrt seien durchaus üblich* und etwas anderes als ein Manöver, das einen größeren Umfang hätte. Bei den Anrainerstaaten seien weder ein Manöver noch Schießübungen angemeldet worden.
> Ein Sprecher des Verteidigungsministeriums ergänzte: "So wie dieser Verband zusammengestellt ist, sieht es aus wie ein ganz normaler Übungsverband. Und insofern ist er für uns nicht weiter dramatisch - und stellt auch dort keine besondere Situation dar." Der Ärmelkanal zähle - wie etwa auch die Straße von Gibraltar - zu den internationalen Seeschifffahrtsstraßen, *die für jeden frei durchfahrbar seien*, hieß es weiter aus der Marine. Dies gelte auch für Kriegsschiffe, die dort weder ihre Radaranlagen abschalten noch sich anmelden müssten."
> ...


Wer will denn hier ein Feindbild gegen Russland aufbauen? Wenn Russland nun einmal so handelt, dann ist es selbst Schuld. Oder willst du wieder allen Bürgern unterstellen, sie seien total unmündig weil sie sich von den kontrollierten MainStream Medien manipulieren lassen? Das permanente Säbelrasseln Russlands wird mit Wirtschaftssanktionen und auch militärübungen im Westen beantwortet. Sicherlich sind die USA auch eine aggressive Nation. Sie wollen anderen Staaten ihr System aufzwingen, obwohl sie dafür nicht bereit sind und es oftmals auch nicht die Aufgabe der USA ist. Und dieses ist die Demokratie, und wenn man so will sogar die erste der Neuzeit. Was ist es in Russland?

Aber wie wäre es denn, wenn uns jemand mal anstatt Russland in Schutz zu nehmen und antirussische Propaganda anzuprangern erklären würde, WARUM wir diese Diskussion führen? Mit welchem Recht marschieren Russen in Nachbarländer ein? Und ja ich stelle diese Frage so einfach, denn genauso einfach macht ihr es euch, wenn es darum geht, die amerikanische Außenpolitik zu kritisieren.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. November 2014)

Russland beschützt die ethischen Russen auf der Krim, die eskalation geht ja seit der Maidan Kriese in einem Guß so. Man warf seitdem Russland permanent absurdesten Scheiss vor und hat die eigenen Hunde nicht an die Kette genommen. Hätte Russland jetzt garnicht reagieren sollen oder wie ?  Was für ein permanentes Säbelrasseln ? Schreien unsere Hanseln die ganze Zeit nach Sinnlosen Sanktionen oder die Russischen ?  Die Situation ist einfach nurnoch absurd und wird zu einem Knall führen das alles zu spät ist.  Wir kriegen jetzt einfach mal zu spüren wie sich "US Interessen" in der nähe Anfühlen und nicht irgendwo in Syrien, Lybien oder sonstwo.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. November 2014)

doppelpost sry


----------



## robafan1 (28. November 2014)

Achso, die ethnischen Russen. Weil Russland ja auch im eigenen Land so auf den Schutz von Minderheiten bedacht ist, sind sie das in anderen Ländern natürlich umso mehr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> http://de.ria.ru/politics/20141126/270088888.html
> http://www.rtdeutsch.com/7206/inter...ipeline-von-russischem-transneft-unternehmen/
> 
> Da musste leider auf die "Dunkle Seite der Macht" zurückgreifen



Nun ja, das sind keine glaubwürdigen Quellen, sondern Teile von Putins Propaganda-Apparat. Wer weiß, ob da was dran ist - und wenn ja, wie viel? Ich nicht. Und ich glaube lieber gar nichts, als mir aus Informationen zweifelhafter Herkunft irgendwelche Theorien zu stricken, die, wo wir gerade beim Thema Feindbild sind, das Feindbild von der Ukraine um ein paar Pinselstriche vervollständigen sollen.





robafan1

Das ist halt Putinversteherei at its best. Merkel hatte das mit "lebt in einer anderen Welt" kommentiert.​


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. November 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Achso, die ethnischen Russen. Weil Russland ja auch im eigenen Land so auf den Schutz von Minderheiten bedacht ist, sind sie das in anderen Ländern natürlich umso mehr.



Wenn du wirklich an ordentlichen Diskussionen interessiert sein solltest, gibst du dir viel Mühe, dies zu verschleiern!

Es gibt in jedem Konflikt mindestens 2 Seiten, die man, wenn man einen halbwegs objektiven Standpunkt einnehmen will, auch in Augenschein nehmen sollte.
Wenn man natürlich die Seite der USA und auch das Agieren der EU völlig negiert, erhält man deinen Standpunkt.
Wie toll, dass dir die westlichen Medien vermittelt haben, dass Russland seine Minderheiten nicht schützt und das Menschenrecht wegen der Krim angeblich verletzt hat....Es nützt der westlichen Politik!
Wie urteilst du über das massive Rassismusprobem der USA und die täglichen Menschenrechtsverletzungen durch die USA? Sind in Deutschland die Minderheiten geschützt oder kommt es da nicht immer wieder zu Übergriffen?

Russland hat diesen Ukrainekonflikt nicht begonnen! Sie haben bis auf die Wiedervereinigung mit der Krim keinerlei Vorteil davon ...und ob es nicht finanziell günstiger gewesen wäre, den Wunsch der Krim zur Aufnahme in die russische Förderation abzulehnen, ist fraglich. 
Fakt ist aber, dass die  USA, die den Ukraineputsch vorbereitet, finanziert und gesteuert hat,   Sewastopol selbst gern als neuen Millitärstützpunkt gehabt hätte und wegen weniger schon in viele andere Länder eingefallen ist! (War aber nur ein Nebenziel der USA)
Dieser Thread, Wikipedia und das Internet sind gefüllt mit Fakten und Informationen. Du findest Vorinformationen zum Ukrainekonflikt/ Geopolitik in freigegebenen CIA-Akten und  Wikileaks-Dokumenten.

Erst die Ursache >  dann die Wirkung 
Ohne das Agieren von USA (Amerikanische Außenpolitik) und EU in der Ukraine kein Putsch > die Krim wäre ukrainisch und es gäbe noch Frieden in der Ukraine!

Aber da du das sicher alles schon wusstest....


----------



## robafan1 (29. November 2014)

In den USA wird mit entschiedener Härte gegen das Problem vorgegangen. Und dafür, dass es bis vor 50 Jahren noch Rassentrennung gab sind sie weit gekommen. 

Ich bin an einer ordentlichen Diskussion interessiert, nun leider wird es die hier nicht geben. In einem Forum, in dem sich jeder hinter Anonymität verstecken kann und dann nach Herzenslust seine Ansichten verbreiten kann. 

Aha ich lasse mir also von den westlichen Medien etwas einreden. Sagt mir ausgerechnet jemand, der kein schlechtes Wort über Russland verliert und sie als Scheinheilige hinstellt.

Ich weiß nicht von welchen Übergriffen auf Minderheiten in Deutschland du sprichst, aber sie haben die gleichen Grundrechte wie alle Menschen und darüber hinaus haben einige Ethnien besonderen Schutz in der Landesverfassung ( z.B. Sorben in Brandenburg)

Und wenn ich das schon lese: "Dieser Thread, Wikipedia und das Internet sind gefüllt mit Fakten und Informationen" Nein, denn gerade das Internet hat es so unglaublich einfach gemacht, Falsches zu verbreiten. 

Und Verbrecher seiten wie Wikileaks sind ja genau die richtigen Spielwiesen für solche Verschwörungstheoretiker. Welchen Militärstützpunkt wollen die USA denn als nächstes? Sassnitz auf Rügen?


----------



## Putinversteher (29. November 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Und Verbrecher seiten wie Wikileaks sind ja genau die richtigen Spielwiesen für solche Verschwörungstheoretiker. Welchen Militärstützpunkt wollen die USA denn als nächstes? Sassnitz auf Rügen?



Verbrecherseite Wikileaks ? Den Begriff Verschwörungstheoretiker kann ich auch nichtmehr hören/lesen. Eine Begründung warum Wikileaks denn nun eine Verbrecherseite sei, würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## robafan1 (29. November 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Verbrecherseite Wikileaks ? Den Begriff Verschwörungstheoretiker kann ich auch nichtmehr hören/lesen. Eine Begründung warum Wikileaks denn nun eine Verbrecherseite sei, würde mich brennend interessieren.


Nun, was sonst ist eine Seite, die illegal beschaffte Geheimdokumente frei zugänglich macht und dessen Gründer ein gesuchter Vergewaltiger ist, der sich in der ecuadorianischen Botschaft versteckt?


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. November 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> In den USA wird* mit entschiedener Härte* gegen das Problem vorgegangen. Und dafür, dass es bis vor 50 Jahren noch Rassentrennung gab sind sie weit gekommen.


ebend
Na wenn du es in Ordnung findest, dass weiße Polizisten einfach mal so Leute  auf der Straße abknallen dürfen und deshalb nicht belangt werden, nenne ich das Rassismus!
Du hattest gefragt, ich habe geantwortet. Offenbar war dies nur ein Vorwand für dich zum Bashen...sehr schade!

Meine Beiträge waren eigentlich an dich als Privatperson gerichtet und nicht an das Außenministerium der USA. 



Wikipedia schreibt betreffs Wikileaks :
"...
Anlässlich einer Konferenz zur Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit, die der Verleihung des Nürnberger Menschenrechtspreises 2011 vorausging,[SUP][163][/SUP] verteidigte der UN-Sonderberichterstatter für das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung Frank La Rue WikiLeaks und erklärte bezugnehmend auf die Kriege im Irak und Afghanistan, die Veröffentlichungen hätten die nationale Sicherheit der Vereinigten Staaten nicht gefährdet. Er wandte sich gegen eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Julian Assange[SUP][164][/SUP] und wiederholte damit seine Aussage vom Dezember 2010, *WikiLeaks als Medium könne im Gegensatz zu Whistleblowern wegen seiner Veröffentlichungen nicht strafrechtlich belangt werden; sie seien ein Ausdruck der freien Meinungsäußerung*.[SUP][165]..."


[/SUP]Gilt man nicht eigentlich so lange als unschudig, bis jemandem die Tat nachgewiesen worden ist? 
Wer damals das Geschehen um diese Wikileaksdokumente und Assange mitverfolgt hat, weiß auch, dass die USA diesen Assange mit *allen* Mitteln bekommen wollte und die Weltöffentlichkeit sich für Assange einsetzte! Wie günstig, dass genau da diese Beschuldigungen aufkamen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du über die durch Wikileaks aufgedeckten "Taten" der USA urteilst. Sind es auch Verbrechen?

Wie urteilst du über Snowden?


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. November 2014)

Krims Märchen...  

Es bestand für die ethnischen Russen auf der Krim keine unmittelbare Gefahr für Leib und Leben und selbst wenn es die gegeben hätte, wäre das keine zureichende Rechtfertigung für eine russische Annexion.


----------



## robafan1 (29. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ebend
> Na wenn du es in Ordnung findest, dass weiße Polizisten einfach mal so Leute  auf der Straße abknallen dürfen und deshalb nicht belangt werden, nenne ich das Rassismus!
> Du hattest gefragt, ich habe geantwortet. Offenbar war dies nur ein Vorwand für dich zum Bashen...sehr schade!
> 
> ...



Natürlich sind es Verbrechen. Wobei es auf den konkreten Fall ankommt. Das Problem des Rassismus ist in den USA ein sehr sensibles Thema und es ist pietätlos, es einfach damit an zu handeln, dass weiße einfach schwarze abknallen dürfen.

Wie sollte ich wohl über Snowden urteilen? Er hat erst mit geholfen, dabei toll verdient, und dann hat er geheime Dokumente, von denen er genau wusste wie sensibel sie sind veröffentlicht. Und jetzt hat er Asyl in Russland. Sagt das nicht alles? Er ist auch ein Verbrecher nach amerikanischem Recht, genau wie eine BND Agent der das gleiche gemacht hätte es nach deutschem wäre. Und was mit einem KGB Agenten passieren würde, der das gemacht hätte, da Frage ich lieber nicht nach.

Ich benutze also meine Argumente nur zum "bashen". Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass immer mehr vom Thema abgekommen wird, um die USA schlecht zureden. Es fing mal an mit der Situation in der Ukraine, mittlerweile sind wir schon bei Kriegsverbrechen und Spionage angekommen.


----------



## Anticrist (30. November 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...



Immer wieder herrlich wie du andere als von den MainstreamMedien hirngewaschene Idioten hinstellt und für dich proklamierst die einzig richtige Wahrheit zu verbreiten. Nur um 1-2 Absätze später zu zeigen, das dich Fakten einen sch*** interessieren und du dir alles so zurecht biegst das es in dein Weltbild passt.
In kaum einem Land werden (bestimmte) Minderheiten so sehr drangsaliert wie in Russland.. die Diskriminierung von homosexuellen ist ja nur ein Thema das gerade in den Medien präsent ist. Migrierte Minderheiten in Russland haben weit größere Probleme wie man sie im Westen eigentlich nur aus den Zeiten der Rassentrennung kennt - Hetzjagden auf Minderheiten, Prügel, Vergewaltigung, Mord.. und reihenweise von der Justiz gedeckt, da mit den Tätern sympathisiert wird.

Beispiel 3 russische Nazis töten ein 6-jähriges Migrantenkind aus Kasachstan - der Richter verurteilt wegen Rowdytums zu 150 Rubel Strafe - Begründung: Die Täter waren zur Tatzeit betrunken.
Nur eines von vielen Beispielen.
Russland ist eines der letzen Länder dieses Planeten das beim Thema Menschenrechte und Schutz von Minderheiten den Zeigefinger erheben sollte

zu Wikileaks habe ich ein gespaltenes Verhältnis. Seit der Veröffentlichung von "collateral murder" halte ich von Wikileaks und Assange garnichts mehr. Denn er hat bei seinem Auftritt klar gezeigt das es ihm nicht um Meinungsfreiheit und Quellenschutz geht, sonder einzig und allein um einen Kreuzzug gegen einen von ihm ungeliebten Krieg. Herr Assange hat sich wie eine Prostituierte den Medien angebiedert und sich auf BILD Niveau herabbegeben um seine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema zu verbreiten. einfach peinlich. Das er sich in einer Botschaft vor Strafverfolgung wegen Vergewaltigung versteckt, sagt zudem einiges über die Person selbst aus.


Schlumpi.. auf welche "Fakten" berufst du dich denn, wenn du sagst die Hinweise deuten auf eine Ukrainische Schuld am Absturz von MH17 hin?
Auf ein paar selbsternannte Experten die der Meinung sind im Internet an Hand von Fotos belegen zu können welches Waffensystem benutzt wurde? 
Auf die Behauptung zum besagten Zeitpunkt hätte ein spanischer Fluglotse im Tower gesessen? (ganz nebenbei .. selbst wenn.. NA UND?) - eine Behauptung die mittlerweile nicht mal mehr im russischen Fernsehen verbreitet wird, weil sie anscheinend zu oft widerlegt wurde.
Oder auf die Behauptung es hätte sich ein ukrainischer Kampfjet in "der Nähe" befunden?

Der Punkt ist, niemand weiß was passiert ist .. NIEMAND
Auch wenn ich davon ausgehe das die USA und Russland auf Satelitenaufnahmen oder durch die Geheimdienste sehr genau wissen was passiert ist. Eine Veröffentlichung würde aber bedeuten man müsste offenlegen über welche Spionagemöglichkeiten man in der Ukraine verfügt. Somit wird man solche Daten sicherlich nicht innerhalb der nächsten Jahrzehnte veröffentlichen.

Fakt ist, der Absturz erfolgte nach "einem spontanen Druckabfall im Innenraum"
Das kann eine Bombe gewesen sein, ein Abschuss durch einen Jet, oder aber eine Luftabwehrrakete

Fakt ist, die Separatisten haben Wochen vor dem Abschuss auf Facebook, Twitter und Co damit geprahlt was sie alles an Waffen der Ukrainischen Armee erbeutet haben. Damals hat man noch mit einer BUK BAtterie posiert.
Eine Waffe die man nach dem Abschuss nie besessen haben will.

Fakt ist, nur Minuten nach dem Absturz gab es auf Twitter und FB Meldungen man habe eine Ukrainische Militär-Transportmaschine abgeschossen - für den Laien einer Boeing sehr ähnlich

Fakt ist auch, das all diese Infos und Bilder ganz schnell aus dem Netz verschwanden, nachdem bekannt wurde das eine Passagiermaschine abgestürzt ist,
Allein dieses Verhalten macht sehr, sehr verdächtig.

Fakt ist auch, ein Abschuss durch ein Kampfflugzeug ist keine Sache die man im vorbeifliegen erledigt, dafür bedarf es einem Abfangmanöver. Dieses wäre sowohl auf ukrainischen als auch russischen Radaranlagen eindeutig als ein solches zu erkennen gewesen. 
Wenn ein solches Manöver je stattgefunden hätte, hätten die Russen längst alle Informationen dazu veröffentlicht um ihre Darstellung zu beweisen. Da sie das nicht haben, muss man davon ausgehen das es dieses Abfangmanöver nie gab.

Auch stellt sich die Frage woher all diese Informationen kommen.. sie kamen ausschließlich von Seiten der ursprünglich Beschuldigten und stehen somit bei vielen unter dem Generalverdacht nur eine Schutzbehauptung zu sein.

Das sind die bekannten Fakten. Was jeder einzelne da herausliest, liegt allein an der politischen Einstellung, bei dir ganz offensichtlich eine "pro-russische", auch wenn du das vielleicht anders siehst 


Das du Vorwürfe damit abkanzelst, "in den USA ist ja alles viel schlimmer", ist gelinde gesagt peinlich und zeigt doch nur auf welchem Niveau du argumentierst. Billigste, primitive Polemik.
Der Unterschied zu anderen Staaten ist, das sich ein Polizist in der westlichen Welt für sowas vor Gericht verantworten muss wenn er von der DIENSTwaffe gebrauch macht.
Genau wie sich ein deutscher Soldat vor der Anwaltschaft Potsdam verantworten muss wenn er in Afghanistan jemanden erschießt.

Und ja auch in Polizist darf, wenn er sich bedroht fühlt, von der Dienstwaffe gebrauch machen und jemanden ggf. schwer verwunden oder töten. 
Übrigens wurde nur 3 Tage vor Michael Brown ein unbewaffneter weißer Student von einem schwarzen Polizisten erschossen ... alles purer Rassismus.. natürlich 

Hättest du dich mit dem Fall beschäftigt, selbst nur oberflächlich, hättest du in diversen Medien lesen können, das der Polizist nicht vor Gericht gestellt wurde, da er sich in einer Bedrohungssituation wähnte.
Auch das die ursprünglichen Zeugenaussagen, in denen es hieß Michael Brown sei mit erhobenen Händen auf den Polizisten zugelaufen, von den Sachbeweisen und anderen Zeugen widerlegt wurden.
Die Behauptung Michael Brown sei ein Friedfertiger Passant gewesen war somit wohl unhaltbar. Zudem besteht eine sog. Grand-Jury aus gut einem Dutzend Personen, die einstimmig entscheiden müssen. 
Sie haben einstimmig gegen eine Anklage gestimmt.
Wie gut das wir Menschen wie dich haben, die es besser wissen!


----------



## Poulton (30. November 2014)

Achgut - Radio Moskau enthüllt: Der Westen ist an allem Schuld


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2014)

Schöner Artikel. Danke für den Link. Auch wenn er von unseren ferngelenkten Freunden hier im Thread natürlich weder verstanden noch akzeptiert werden wird. Wessen Brot ich ess...


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. November 2014)

Was habt ihr gegen RT? Ich finds witzig... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVo2ZDA3qhM


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

Ach. Der Propagandasender mit Oliver Welke. 

Aber schon interessant was bei RT so berichtet wird.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. November 2014)

Zum Thema Nazis in der Kiewer Polizei:
https://vk.com/wall247791999_169

Die geben damit sogar an...


----------



## Anticrist (30. November 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nazis in der Kiewer Polizei:
> https://vk.com/wall247791999_169
> 
> Die geben damit sogar an...



Wie Polizisten sehen die alle nicht aus, fraglich ob das wirklich welche sind oder nur Nazis vor einer Wand mit Wappen

Edit: Der Typ von dem der Post stammt, untertitelt ein Bild seines Hakenkreuztattoos mit den Worten: "Dieser Beitrag wird auf drei Hunde Systeme, die in Chervonogradskaya Polizeistation gewidmet. Nämlich Vitali Panasyuk, Andrey Hirte und lininskomu Rostik. Und auch alle, die Beweise gegen mich gab!"
frei nach Google Übersetzer...


----------



## xNeo92x (30. November 2014)

Auf der Wand hinter ihnen steht: Jährliche (oder eher Diesjährige) Verwaltung MWS der Ukraine und Kiewer Gebiete (Oblasti).


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

Sieht für mich nach irgendeinem billig gemachten Propaganda Bild aus.
Davon gibt es ja eine Menge die aus der Ukraine kommen.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach irgendeinem billig gemachten Propaganda Bild aus.
> Davon gibt es ja eine Menge die aus der Ukraine kommen.



Ja nee, is klar... 
Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Anticrist (30. November 2014)

Das Bild wirkt wirklich so.. 
man weiss ja nicht wo es aufgenommen wurde und was dahinter steckt.. vielleicht sind es Nazis die jetzt als Polizisten arbeiten (dürfen) ..
vielleicht sind es aber auch einfach nur Spinner vor einer Wand

zumal keiner von denen auch nur ansatzweise sowas wie eine Uniform oder ein Abzeichen trägt... wie gesagt.. das Bild sagt weder das eine, noch das andere aus


----------



## robafan1 (30. November 2014)

Gerade ein interessanter Beitrag im ZDF.


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Immer wieder herrlich wie du andere als von den MainstreamMedien hirngewaschene Idioten hinstellt und für dich proklamierst die einzig richtige Wahrheit zu verbreiten. Nur um 1-2 Absätze später zu zeigen, das dich Fakten einen sch*** interessieren und du dir alles so zurecht biegst das es in dein Weltbild passt.


...sagt der Anticrist 
....und vergisst dabei zu erwähnen, dass ich dich gebeten hatte, *wenigstens* die Mainstream-Medien zu lesen!

netter *Bashingversuch*  und er ähnelt dem, deines letzten Beitrags!
Ist dir klar, dass du damit gegen die Forumsregeln verstößt, wenn du hier andere User (schon wieder) als "Idioten" bezeichnest?
Versuch es mal mit Respekt und Fakten, statt mit Unterstellungen!







Anticrist schrieb:


> In kaum einem Land werden (bestimmte) Minderheiten so sehr drangsaliert wie in Russland.. die Diskriminierung von homosexuellen ist ja nur ein Thema das gerade in den Medien präsent ist. Migrierte Minderheiten in Russland haben weit größere Probleme wie man sie im Westen eigentlich nur aus den Zeiten der Rassentrennung kennt - Hetzjagden auf Minderheiten, Prügel, Vergewaltigung, Mord.. und reihenweise von der Justiz gedeckt, da mit den Tätern sympathisiert wird.
> 
> Beispiel 3 russische Nazis töten ein 6-jähriges Migrantenkind aus Kasachstan - der Richter verurteilt wegen Rowdytums zu 150 Rubel Strafe - Begründung: Die Täter waren zur Tatzeit betrunken.
> Nur eines von vielen Beispielen.
> Russland ist eines der letzen Länder dieses Planeten das beim Thema Menschenrechte und Schutz von Minderheiten den Zeigefinger erheben sollte


Quellen, die all deine gemachten Behauptungen belegen??




Anticrist schrieb:


> zu Wikileaks habe ich ein gespaltenes Verhältnis. Seit der Veröffentlichung von "collateral murder" halte ich von Wikileaks und Assange garnichts mehr. Denn er hat bei seinem Auftritt klar gezeigt das es ihm nicht um Meinungsfreiheit und Quellenschutz geht, sonder einzig und allein um einen Kreuzzug gegen einen von ihm ungeliebten Krieg. Herr Assange hat sich wie eine Prostituierte den Medien angebiedert und sich auf BILD Niveau herabbegeben um seine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema zu verbreiten. einfach peinlich. Das er sich in einer Botschaft vor Strafverfolgung wegen Vergewaltigung versteckt, sagt zudem einiges über die Person selbst aus.


Was sagt es über dich aus?
In deiner Argumentation finde ich nur Kritik an Assange? 

Dieses Video - Krieg - ein Überfall auf ein Land, nur weil es Öl hat, was die Amerikaner gern gehabt hätten und jetzt kontrollieren? - das dort einfach mal Zivilisten abgeknallt wurden - die Amerikaner das auch noch gefilmt haben....scheint dich nicht zu berühren?...da gibt es nichts für dich zu verurteilen? Ein Krieg, der auf eine Lüge aufbaute...?
Genau sowas passiert in der Ostukraine! Da flogen Hubschrauber der ukrainischen Armee über Wohngebiete und schossen auf Zivlisten. Da flogen Kampflugzeuge der ukrainischen Armee und warfen Splitterbomben!
Ja, damals waren die Medien sehr interessiert an solchem Material. Sie konnten mit viel mehr Wahrheit darüber berichten.



...und weil dir der Herrn Assange  unsymphatisch zu sein scheint, ignoriert man Fakten???
wenn das so einfach wäre, man macht sich unsymphatisch und die NSA hört dich nicht mehr ab. Cool! 
Machst du es dir vielleicht nicht ein wenig zu einfach?

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdDXA9RWpEs*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Schlumpi.. auf welche "Fakten" berufst du dich denn, wenn du sagst die Hinweise deuten auf eine Ukrainische Schuld am Absturz von MH17 hin?
> Auf ein paar selbsternannte Experten die der Meinung sind im Internet an Hand von Fotos belegen zu können welches Waffensystem benutzt wurde?
> Auf die Behauptung zum besagten Zeitpunkt hätte ein spanischer Fluglotse im Tower gesessen? (ganz nebenbei .. selbst wenn.. NA UND?) - eine Behauptung die mittlerweile nicht mal mehr im russischen Fernsehen verbreitet wird, weil sie anscheinend zu oft widerlegt wurde.
> Oder auf die Behauptung es hätte sich ein ukrainischer Kampfjet in "der Nähe" befunden?
> ...


Warum fragst du mich eigentlich, wenn du danach in einer langen Beweisführung deinen Standpunkt darlegst und auch schon die passenden Antworten, für den Fall, dass ich deine Beweisführung ins Schwanken bringen könnte, mitlieferst?
Es interessiert dich doch gar nicht!

In einem Land, dass Meinungsfreiheit propagiert, sollte es doch möglich sein (auch mit dir) Diskussionen auf Fakten und Meinungen basierend zu führen und nicht dein Gegenüber mit Unterstellungen und Verleumdungen "klein halten" und unglaubwürdig machen zu wollen!
Jemandem  Bezeichnungen aufstempeln zu wollen, wie :"Verschwörungstheoretiker", "Putinversteher", "Putin-Troll", "pro-russisch", "anti-amerikanisch" - sind nichts anderes als Diskriminierungsversuche! 

Wenn du solche "Diskussionsgrundlagen" nicht mehr brauchst, können wir gern über deine These des Absturzes der MH17 diskutieren. 
...und Fakt ist, dass all deine aufgezählten "Fakten", nicht zwangsweise die einzigen Fakten sind, die es dazu gab und gemachte Behauptungen nicht wahr werden, wenn sie oft genug wiederholt wurden!


Anticrist schrieb:


> Das du Vorwürfe damit abkanzelst, "in den USA ist ja alles viel schlimmer", ist gelinde gesagt peinlich und zeigt doch nur auf welchem Niveau du argumentierst. Billigste, primitive Polemik.


"Billigste primitive Polemik"- soso, wieder so ein netter Satz von dir, indem du mir eine Aussage unterstellst, die ich nie gemacht habe!

Falls  du es noch nicht wusstest: die Welt ist nicht schwarz/weiß, sie ist* noch* bunt und hat viele Grautöne.
Niemand hier im Thread hat je gesagt, dass alles in Russland toll ist, dass es da nichts zu kritisieren gibt. Aber wir sollten fair sein!

...und wenn es im Ukrainekonflikt nicht nur Russland und die Ukraine gibt, sondern USA /Nato und EU eine gewaltige Rolle spielen, ist es nicht produktiv, nur über das "böse" Russland zu wettern und die Kriegshetze damit weiter anzukurbeln! - Es sei denn, du willst diesen Krieg unbedingt - Willst du Krieg mit Russland?
Wir wurden von Russland nicht angegriffen, auch die Ukraine wurde von Russland nicht angegriffen!
Erst kam der westliche Putsch! - - >  dann das Referendum auf der Krim! - - >  Aufnahme der Krim in die russische Föderation - - > Aufstand der Bevölkerung im Osten der Ukraine gegen die Putschregierung - - > Massaker von Odessa / Verlegung des ukrainischen Militärs in die Ostukraine - - > Bürgerkrieg

Schon vergessen, dass Russland das einzige Land war, dass Snowden  Asyl geben konnte???
Es fällt nicht auf, dass man gegen Russland eigentlich nichts vorbringen kann, was man an den anderen Ländern nicht auch kritisieren müsste?
Oh ja Russland hat sich die Krim geholt - ohne Krieg und damit ja so sehr die Souveränität der Ukraine verletzt.
Ein lange geplanter Putsch  an der Regierung der Ukraine, bei dem die USA Milliarden dafür ausgab, um Teile der Bevölkerung in ihrem Sinne zu manipulieren, der mit sehr viel gewollter Brutalität durchgeführt wurde und bei dem die Souveränität der Ukraine mit Füßen getreten wurde, ist angeblich nie passiert???


----------



## Putinversteher (1. Dezember 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Dezember 2014)

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43471/1.html

Bitte objektiv lesen und nicht gleich wieder den Kleinkinderkram "Telepolis ist *******" ohne vorher gelesen zu haben.
Die haben mehr Können beim Schreiben als alle Zeitungen Deutschlands zusammen.

Dazu noch:
http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43476/1.html


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar...
> Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?



Guck es dir doch mal aus einer neutralen Position an.
Dann wirst du merken dass es ein reines Propaganda foto ist das provozieren soll.
Davon gibt es hier auch eine Menge. 
Ich war damals beim Bund. Ich weiß was da teilweise für Schwachmaten und Vollpfosten herumgelaufen sind.
Und ein paar sind dann nach ihrer Dienstzeit weiter in Stiefeln und Uniformen herumgelaufen und haben den Breiten markiert.
Aber wegen der paar Spinner würde ich doch nicht so einen Aufriss machen. 
Echt jetzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43471/1.html
> 
> Bitte objektiv lesen und nicht gleich wieder den Kleinkinderkram "Telepolis ist *******" ohne vorher gelesen zu haben.
> Die haben mehr Können beim Schreiben als alle Zeitungen Deutschlands zusammen.
> ...



Ich frage nur mal interessehalber: Gibt es bei diesen "Könnern" denn auch kritische Artikel zum Interview mit Putin?


----------



## Anticrist (1. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...sagt der Anticrist
> 
> netter *Bashingversuch*  und er ähnelt dem, deines letzten Beitrags!
> Ist dir klar, dass du damit gegen die Forumsregeln verstößt, wenn du hier andere User (schon wieder) als "Idioten" bezeichnest?
> Versuch es mal mit Respekt und Fakten, statt mit Unterstellungen!



du scheinst entweder mit Ironie und Sarkasmus dein Problem zu haben, oder mit der deutschen Sprache... hätte ich vorher wissen müssen. entschuldige


Du bist nicht im geringsten auf meine Äußerungen eingegangen, anscheinend hast du keine Argumente. 

Der Irakkrieg war nicht das Thema sondern der Umgang von Assange mit dem Thema Wikileaks und den darauf veröffentlichten Dingen zum Krieg. Das der Irakkrieg wegen Öl geführt wurde, ist deine persönliche Meinung.. hat nichts mit Fakten zu tun. 

Das der Maidan ein westlicher Putschversuch war, ist deine Meinung zu den Geschehnissen, hat nichts mit Fakten zu tun.

Wie gesagt, wie man die Geschehnisse interpretiert hängt allein von der politischen Einstellung ab.

Sie haben Snowden Asyl gegeben um den Westen zu düppieren.. das du solche Nummern als Akt der Menschlichkeit schluckst, zeigt doch nur wie anfällig du selbst für plumpeste Propaganda bist.
Was glaubst du wohl wie man in Russland mit "Verrätern" umgeht, bzw umgehen würde? Gab da in Russland einen Weggefährten Putins aus KGB Zeiten, der hätte dir dazu was erzählen können.
Doof nur das man ihn vergiftet hat, nachdem er zu oft über die Arbeit des russischen Geheimdienstes gesprochen hat.


Welcher Krieg mit Russland denn? Hier wieder meine Verlinkung zum Thema Syrien, die du beim letzten mal nicht verstanden hast. 
Da haben Leute wie du monatelang rumkrakelt,die gleichgeschalteten Medien im Westen und die USA Trommeln für einen neuen Nahost Krieg, die Amis würden nur einen Grund suchen endlich "losbomben" und "einmarschieren" zu dürfen... 
Wo sind denn die Bomber geblieben? Wo die Fußtruppen? ... plumpe antiamerikanistische Paranoia


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich frage nur mal interessehalber: Gibt es bei diesen "Könnern" denn auch kritische Artikel zum Interview mit Putin?



Meiner Meinung nach schreiben die nur neutrale Berichte/ Interviews. So wie es eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist Putin's Russland. Aber sicher alles nur Manipulation westlicher Medien...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbNyby3Q84M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist Putin's Russland. Aber sicher alles nur Manipulation westlicher Medien...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbNyby3Q84M&feature=youtu.be




Aha... und in Deutschland wurden Schwule seit Menschen gedenken schon immer akzeptiert... 
Was hat bitte Putin damit zu tun?
Schwulsein ist in Russland nicht verboten, nur von der *Gesellschaft* nicht gern gesehen. Oder zumindest von der Mehrheit. Es gibt auch schwule/transsexuelle Komiker im russischen Fernsehen. Nur so zur Info.
Wenn man Schwul ist, dann soll man halt wie ein normaler Mensch mit seiner Präferenz leben und braucht nicht wie ein geistig Behinderter mitten in der Stadt deswegen einen Aufstand zu machen oder gleich ne Zungenorgie zu veranstalten.
Und was hat das jetzt mit der Ukraine zu tun? Gehen dir die Argumente gegen Russland/Putin aus?
Ach Moment. Ich weiß. Putin ist schuld, weil dir die Argumente ausgehen. 
Dieser Schlingel.

/Zur Info: Ich habe das Video auf der Arbeit ohne Ton mit kurzen Zeitsprüngen überflogen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2014)

Es war nur als kleiner Einblick in das moderne Russland gemeint, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles andere interpretierst Du selbst hinein.

Wie gesagt, niemand hindert Dich daran, in das Land Deiner Träume zu ziehen (wenn Du nicht eh schon dort wohnst).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

Könnte man bitte Diskussionen über Forenmitglieder, die USA, Rassismus, Snowden und Wikileaks in andere Threads oder PNs auslagern und zum Thema Ukrainekonflikt zurückkehren?
Der schließt zwar Teile Russlands und der russischen Regierung mit ein, aber auch nur die Teile, die im ukrainischen Raum von Bedeutung sind. Da ist derzeit nicht einmal Diskriminierung von Homosexuellen ein Thema (wozu auch, wenn man genug Ethnien und politische Gruppen zur Auswahl hat?), geschweige denn Handlungen der US-Polizei.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist das eine moderative Entscheidung (über die dann nicht diskutiert werden darf)? 

Weil ansonsten stelle ich die Forderung in Frage. Die Glaubwürdigkeit der diversen Regierungen ist untrennbar mit dem Ukrainekonflikt verbunden. Die ganze Diskussion fußt doch darauf, wer bereit ist wessen Aussage zu glauben. 

Und wenn ich über Glaubwürdigkeit einer Regierung rede, dann sind Rassismus, Snowden, Wikileaks und auch wie man mit Randgruppen der eigenen Bevölkerung umgeht, sehr wohl ein wichtiger Faktor. 

Außerdem lasse ich mir höcht ungern vorschreiben, über welche Themen ich mit anderen diskutieren möchte. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man dem Forum oder auch nur dem Thread schadet, wenn man den Scope etwas weiter sieht. Und der Forenfrieden wird erst recht nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist eine moderativer Hinweis. Der Diskussionsverlauf wird massiv beeinflusst, wenn mehrere unabhängig und zudem höchst strittige Themen zeitgleich in einem Thread diskutiert werden. Deswegen wird Offtopic hier als Spam behandelt. Du kannst gerne einen eigenen Thread zu diesen Themen aufmachen, aber einen Bezug zum hiesigen Thema besteht nicht.

Es sei denn, du willst postulieren, dass die "Glaubwürdigkeit einer Regierung" ein über Zeit, Raum und Themen vollständig homogenes Konstrukt ist, bei dem der Wahrheitsgehalt einer Aussage zu einem Thema direkte Rückschlüsse auf den Wahrheitsgehalt einer anderen Aussage zu einem anderen Thema zulässt.
Da wird mir aber hoffentlich die Mehrheit zustimmen, wenn ich sage, dass Regierungsmitglieder verschiedene Fälle gesondert abwiegen und zudem unterschiedliche Regierungsmitglieder und im Laufe der Zeit schlicht unterschiedliche Regierungen sehr unterschiedlich mit der Wahrheit umgehen. Die Glaubwürdigkeit z.B. eines US-Provinzgerichtes bzw. einer Polizei-Direktion hat somit rein gar nichts mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von Fakten-Aussagen der US-Bundes-Regierung zur Ukraine zu tun. Letztere -so selten und nutzlos sie auch sind- wären durchaus ontopic, erstere sind es genausowenig, wie der Umgang Putins mit Homosexuellen einen Rüchschluss auf den Umgang Putins mit dem nicht-russischen Teil der einverleibten Gebiete erlaubt.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich versteh vor allem nicht wo das hinführen soll. Für mich wirkt das als ob einfach brav nachgesprochen wird was man hier in den Medien über Homosexuelle in Russland so hört. Russland ist zwar wesentlich konvervativer als wir in Europa, aber es wird nur verwendet um Stimmung zu machen ala "die bösen russen, geht ja garnicht wie sie mit homosexuellen umgehen" - komischerweise hört man aber nichts von den über 50 anderen Staaten in denen Homosexualität mindestens unter Lebenslanger Strafe gestellt wird, in vielen Staaten aber auch einfach die Todesstrafe ausgeübt wird.  

Hier kannste dich Informieren falls dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, falls du einfach nur n Grund gesucht hast warum Russland der Vorhölle ist, bitte ein anderes Argument...


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich sehe das anders. 

Genau wie Snowden und Bush-Juniors Irak Krieg der Glaubwürdigkeit der USA massiv geschadet haben, schadet der verdeckte Truppeneinsatz in der Ukraine, die gezielt gesteuerte Propagandakampagne im In- und Ausland und, ja auch der Umgang mit Minderheiten im eigenen Land der Glaubwürdigkeit Russlands. 

Und genau um die Glaubwürdigkeit geht es, wenn man hier über Interviews von Staatsoberhäuptern und Regierungsaussagen diskutiert. Und auch wenn man über manipulierte und staatlich gesteuerte Medien spricht.

@Putinversteher: Ich würde keinen der anderen Staaten, in denen es staatliche Homophobie existiert, in Schutz nehmen. Viele davon (z.B. Uganda) sind viel schlimmer als Russland in dieser Beziehung. Aber wir reden hier über Russland und die Ukraine. Und für mich ist der Umgang des russischen Staates mit eigenen Minderheiten ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, wie der Staat funktioniert und dass es sich eben nicht um einen demokratischen Rechtsstaat in dem Sinne handelt, wie ich ihn verstehe. Ein demokratischer Rechtsstaat darf niemals Bevölkerungsteile diskriminieren nur weil sie in irgendeiner Weise anders als die sogenannte Norm ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

Also bislang ging es hier um die Glaubwürdigkeit einzelner Aussagen. Solange niemand diese als "glaubwürdig" bezeichnet, nur weil der sich äußernde an anderer, nicht zusammenhängender Stelle glaubwürdig war, können wir uns auf die einzelnen Ontopic-Aussagen konzentrieren und uns die Diskussion über die anderen Stellen sparen.

Falls du (und andere) es ernsthaft für notwendig hälst, den Irakkrieg durchzudiskutieren, um über die Ukraine zu reden, muss ich dich (euch) ernsthaft bitten, das auzuslagern. Hier sprengt es bei weitem den Rahmen, damit könnte man 2-3 eigene Threads füllen. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ihr bei dieser Verknüpfungsebene vermutlich den letzten Irakkrieg nicht ohne die vorhergehenden, ohne den Krieg gegen den Terror und 9/11 und ggf. die iranische Revolution diskutieren könnt...)


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit solch stringenten Limitierungen was nun On-Topic ist und was nicht, kommt man nicht weiter. Schau einfach mal in wieviel Beiträgen hier über das schwardroniert wird, was irgendeine Seite mal irgendwann irgendwo gemacht hat. 

Natürlich ist das alles Teil dieser Diskussion. Ein entscheidender Grund warum ich Russlands Propaganda nicht traue basiert eben darauf, was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist. Dazu gehört u.a. auch, was in der Vergangenheit mit eben den freien Medien in Russland passiert ist. Nichts von alledem kann man einfach mal in der Diskussion ausklammern. 

Wenn Du mir in Deiner Rolle als Moderator einen Strick draus drehen solltest, fände ich das sehr schade. Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei den russischen Medien, die gerade berichten, muss man nicht weit in die Vergangenheit schweifen. Die staatlichen Institutionen dahinter sind bekannt, die Kontrollübernahme nachlesbar. Das ist ontopic und man kann es sehr gut anhand der aktuellen Berichterstattung thematisieren. (Was in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon geschah, mangelns Beteiligung beider Diskussionsseiten aber schnell einschlief).
Aber das ist etwas vollkommen anderes, als ethnische Unruhen in den USA. Bislang wurden hier nicht einmal in nenneswertem Umfange überhaupt US-Medien oder auch nur die US-Regierung als Quelle zitiert. Weitreichende Diskussionen über die Glaubwürdigkeit von nicht-Quellen ohne Bedeutung für die Ontopic-Diskussion zu unterbinden ist nicht "stringent", sondern Spam-Vermeidung. Mag sein, dass du all dies bei der Frage berücksichtigst, ob du einem einzelnen Bericht glauben sollst oder nicht. Aber diskutieren sollte man hier zunächst einmal über diesen Bericht, nicht über deine Art der Meinungsbildung über die Quelle dieses Berichtes. Oft genug ist ja schon die Primärquelle von Berichten fragwürdig genug, da braucht man dann auch nicht mehr weit über den Bericht selbst hinausgucken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn 

Ich gebe dir prinzipiell Recht, dennoch solltest du einsehen, dass es hier den Rahmen sprengt, wenn über mehrere mit einem Hauptthema verzweigte Subthemen diskutiert wird. Im schlimmste Fall verliert man so den Überblick und die Ukraine-Krise verkommt zu einem von mehreren Subthemen. Man kann schon mal abweichen und z.B. ein paar Posts zu einem Udo Ulfkotte und die Glaubwürdigkeit westlicher Medien austauschen, dagegen sagt kein Moderator was, aber es darf nicht ausufern und das tut es hier leider immer wieder. Von daher unterstütze ich den moderativen Hinweis.​


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist das hier auch ontopic:

*https://publikumskonferenz.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258*

edit: 
Ist das eigentlich noch eine *Ukraine-Krise* ?
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben wir doch schon einen Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Nato, welcher geopolitisch, wirschaftlich sowie militärisch bewertet werden sollte!


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier auch ontopic:
> 
> *https://publikumskonferenz.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258*


Zunächst einmal möchte ich mich in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen, da du dich und vielleicht auch andere User sich durch mich gestört fühlten. Ich hatte deswegen schon Kontakt zu einem Moderator und werde nach bestem Willen versuchen, das zu beherzigen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das, was du jetzt machst richtig ist. Es wurde richtigerweise kritisiert, dass hier zu viel offtopic abgedriftet wird. Und dass viele "Quellen" einfach hier her eingeworfen werden, ohne dass dazu etwas erläutert wird oder ein Bezug zum Thema/zu vorherigen Posts hergestellt wird. Aber genau das ist doch jetzt schon wieder der Fall....


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> edit:
> Ist das eigentlich noch eine *Ukraine-Krise* ?
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben wir doch schon einen Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Nato, welcher geopolitisch, wirschaftlich sowie militärisch bewertet werden sollte!



Es wurde auch schon angesprochen, dass diese Themen eine Komplexität besitzen, die ganze eigene Thread füllen könnte. Wir drehen uns durch sowas im Kreis. Also wenn du von mir erwartet, mich an Vorgaben zu halten, dann kann ich das bitte auch von dir erwarten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben wir doch schon einen Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Nato, welcher geopolitisch, wirschaftlich sowie militärisch bewertet werden sollte!



Wo das denn?
Die Nato hat doch gar nichts zu melden wenn es um die Ukraine geht. Schließlich ist die Ukraine nicht Mitglied in der Nato.
Andererseits ist die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat dem es selbst überlassen sein sollte welche militärischen und wirtschaftlichen Bündnisse es eingehen will.
Ich finde es erbärmlich dass die EU und Russland ein Tauziehen um die Ukraine veranstalten.


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?
> Die Nato hat doch gar nichts zu melden wenn es um die Ukraine geht. Schließlich ist die Ukraine nicht Mitglied in der Nato.
> Andererseits ist die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat dem es selbst überlassen sein sollte welche militärischen und wirtschaftlichen Bündnisse es eingehen will.
> Ich finde es erbärmlich dass die EU und Russland ein Tauziehen um die Ukraine veranstalten.


Die Frage ist bloß, wer denn dahinter zieht. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wollte die Ukraine sich der EU schon früher annähern und auch Beziehungen zur NATO wurden gepflegt.

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Ukraine-Charta
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Osterweiterung

Russland lehnte dies ab. Als ein Beitritt immer wahrscheinlicher in den letzten Monaten wurde und Unruhen lauter, sah man russische Mobilmachung, bewaffnete "pro-russische Separatisten" auf der Krim. Begründung: Schutz ethnischer Russen. 

Ich kann und will nicht glauben, dass dafür eine Annexion der Krim von Russland nötig war, die in einen andauernden Bürgerkrieg über gegangen ist, mit einer abgeschossen Passagiermaschine und noch verhärteteren Fronten als vorher.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Jeder hat da seinen Anteil dran.
Die Russen haben schon die baltischen Staaten an die Nato "verloren". Als die Ukraine Interesse hatte gingen im Kreml wohl die Alarmglocken an.
Und die EU lockt sowieso mit einem Freihandel und massig Investitionsmöglichkeiten. 
Ich denke jedoch auch dass die aktuelle Eskalation nicht im Sinne Putins lag. Da sind einfach die Pferde durchmarschiert und jetzt hat er es an der Backe und wird es nicht mehr los.


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder hat da seinen Anteil dran.
> Die Russen haben schon die baltischen Staaten an die Nato "verloren". Als die Ukraine Interesse hatte gingen im Kreml wohl die Alarmglocken an.
> Und die EU lockt sowieso mit einem Freihandel und massig Investitionsmöglichkeiten.
> Ich denke jedoch auch dass die aktuelle Eskalation nicht im Sinne Putins lag. Da sind einfach die Pferde durchmarschiert und jetzt hat er es an der Backe und wird es nicht mehr los.


Das stimmt wohl. Aber woran liegt es wohl, dass die östlichen Staaten sich zum Westen (EU + NATO) hingezogen fühlen? Russland hat einfach wichtige Reformen verpasst und ist noch immer rückschrittig. Nach dem Zerfall des Ostblocks hätte der Demokratisierungsprozess stärker einsetzen müssen. 

Leider führt sich Moskau aber oftmals noch so wie in der Sowjetunion auf. Kein Wunder also, dass sich viele ehemalige Staaten der Sowjetunion weg von Russland und hin zu EU/NATO orientieren.

Denn wie sagte schon M. Gorbatschow:

"Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben"

PS: Um einen kleinen Bogen auf die Person Putins zu schlagen. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir jetzt da wären wo wir sind, wenn Leute wie z.B. Gorbatschow in Russland an der Macht sein würden. Aber das nur am Rande als meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?
> Die Nato hat doch gar nichts zu melden wenn es um die Ukraine geht. Schließlich ist die Ukraine nicht Mitglied in der Nato.
> Andererseits ist die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat dem es selbst überlassen sein sollte welche militärischen und wirtschaftlichen Bündnisse es eingehen will.
> Ich finde es erbärmlich dass die EU und Russland ein Tauziehen um die Ukraine veranstalten.



Russland hat schon erwähnt das es ihnen ausreichen  würde, wenn die Ukraine bzw. die ehemaligen Ostblock Staaten einfach einen neutralen Status einnehmen. 
Aber mit sowas können wir nichts anfangen, wir müssen der Ukraine solange sagen "du darfst machen was du möchtest, weil du ein souveräner Staat bist" bis sie "das richtige tun" und Teil der Nato werden. 
Das erbärmliche daran ist, das wir uns als Europäer gegen Russland ausspielen lassen. Die Verantwortung liegt aber an unseren sehr Nato Orientierten Regierungen und Leuten die nicht hinterfragen was gerade stattfindet wie du. 

Vielleicht kommt ja was davon an - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juw4E4O_XeI


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier auch ontopic:
> 
> *https://publikumskonferenz.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=258*



Da stehen sicherlich Punkte drin, auf die man eine Ontopic-Diskussion logisch aufbauen könnte.
Müsste man aber auch machen. Einfach nur Links in den Raum werfen ist keine Diskussion, die muss schon hier geführt werden 



> edit:
> Ist das eigentlich noch eine *Ukraine-Krise* ?
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haben wir doch schon einen Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Nato, welcher geopolitisch, wirschaftlich sowie militärisch bewertet werden sollte!



Bislang gibt es zwischen Russland und NATO keinerlei militärische Maßnahmen, die wirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen bestehen in weiten Teilen aus nicht umgesetzten Drohungen und diese beziehen sich direkt auf die Ukraine und geopolitische Manöver gab es bislang nur Seitens in Russland in einem, mutmaßlich in zwei Teilen der Ukraine.
Ich denke, den Namen kann man stehen lassen. Er ist auf alle passender als "globale Krise", was der Maßstab eines NATO-Russland-Konfliktes wäre.




robafan1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist bloß, wer denn dahinter zieht. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wollte die Ukraine sich der EU schon früher annähern und auch Beziehungen zur NATO wurden gepflegt.
> 
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Ukraine-Charta
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Osterweiterung
> ...



Ein NATO beitritt wurde sowohl von der ukrainischen Bevölkerung (2005) als auch der NATO (2008) abgelehnt, da Bestand keine Gefahr. Die Annäherung an die EU war auch auf einem recht niedrigen Status - da ist die Türkei einem Beitritt näher gewesen. Und selbst wenn Putin das aus unerfindlichen Gründen anders sehen sollte oder ihm Ereignisse, die in 20-30-40 Jahren stattfinden könnten, als Grund für militärische Eroberungen fremden Territoriums reichen:
Ich wüsste nicht, dass ethnische Russen auf NATO- oder EU-Territorium den Schutz der russischen Streitkräfte bedürften.




Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder hat da seinen Anteil dran.
> Die Russen haben schon die baltischen Staaten an die Nato "verloren". Als die Ukraine Interesse hatte gingen im Kreml wohl die Alarmglocken an.
> Und die EU lockt sowieso mit einem Freihandel und massig Investitionsmöglichkeiten.
> Ich denke jedoch auch dass die aktuelle Eskalation nicht im Sinne Putins lag. Da sind einfach die Pferde durchmarschiert und jetzt hat er es an der Backe und wird es nicht mehr los.



Das dachte ich Anfangs auch. Die Einverleibung der Krim war offensichtlich von langer Hand geplant, die Aufstände in der Ostukraine wirkten dagegen wie Nachahmer, die ohne Unterstützung des Kremls operierten.
Man muss aber ganz klar sagen: Das machen sie jetzt schon sehr lang. Und gegen eine Armee, der Russland zwar einiges an Material abgenommen hat, die aber noch weit, weit, weitaus besser ausgestattet und ausgebildet sein sollte, als ein paar paramilitärische Natioanlisten, die die Gunst der Stunde nutzen wollen. Die derzeitige Ausstattung, Ausbildung und ggf. sogar Truppenstärke (zumindest was fähiges Führungspersonal angeht) der  Separatisten kann imho nur mit Unterstützung von außen erklärt werden. Da die Gebiete nur an die Ukraine und Russland angrenzen, muss diese Unterstützung über russsisches Territorium und zumindest mit russischer Duldung erfolgen. Da die Wirtschaft dort am Boden liegt und die Konfliktgröße alles da gewesene in der Region übersteigt, fällt es mir mittlerweile auch schwer, nur an Söldner und Schwarzmarkt-Käufe zu glauben.


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da stehen sicherlich Punkte drin, auf die man eine Ontopic-Diskussion logisch aufbauen könnte.
> Müsste man aber auch machen. Einfach nur Links in den Raum werfen ist keine Diskussion, die muss schon hier geführt werden
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch keinen Zweifel daran, dass Russland unterstützt. Aber mit bloßer Duldung, das erscheint mir sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt. Denn russische Soldaten, die in der Ostukraine fallen, sind mehr als bloße Duldung:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...n-an-der-seite-der-separatisten-a-988155.html

Aber wie typisch für Russland wird vertuscht, gelogen und gedroht. Es spricht auch alles dafür, dass Russland am Abschuss der Passagiermaschine des Fluges MH17 maßgeblich beteiligt war.

Inzwischen dürfte es selbst dem ideologisch engstirnigsten Individuum klar sein, dass pro russische Separatisten die Maschine abgeschossen haben.

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/bnd-ukraine-101.html

Indizien gibt es hinreichend, endgültige Beweise wird man nicht finden, die wurden von den Separatisten bereits vernichtet und auf ein Geständnis kann man von solch feigen Terroristen am wenigsten hoffen. Zumindest nicht innerhalb der nahen Zukunft.

Die "Tatwaffe" ist auch bekannt, es handelt sich um ein Buk-1 Flugabwehrsystem, das die Separatisten von den ukrainischen Streitkräften erbeutet haben. Sie waren nicht verlegen, sich zu präsentieren und damit zu prahlen.

http://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/flug-mh-17-eine-boden-luft-rakete-13144155.html

Aber als es zum Einsatz kam, will man so etwas noch nie gesehen haben. Und ich glaube den Separatisten auch ihre fehlende Kompetenz. Es war eine Ausbildung nötig, um dieses System zu bedienen. Wer hat die Einweisung gegeben? Die Ukrainer? Wohl kaum. Sprich: Entweder die Russen haben den Separatisten das nötige Know How zur Verfügung gestellt oder sie saßen selbst am Abzug. Wobei letzteres noch schockierender ist. Denn dann wäre die Ausrede vom "versehentlichen Abschuss" ungültig, da im russischen Militär "Profis" am Werk sein sollten. Und außerdem deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Aktion geplant war. Ein versehentlicher Abschuss wäre nicht möglich gewesen.

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...abschuss-aus-versehen-durch-buk-a-981754.html

Und auch die blindesten, ignorantesten Leugner sollten stark ins zweifeln kommen, wenn man sich nochmal die abgefangenen Funksprüche der Separatisten zu Gemüte führt:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...licher-funkverkehr-der-rebellen-a-981734.html

Auch wenn diese nicht zweifelsfrei verifiziert sind, so decken sie sich doch genau mit dem Verhalten der Separatisten nach dem Abschuss. Und das war alles andere als das eines Unschuldigen.

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ukraine-mh17-102.html

Wie man nach alledem in diesem Konflikt noch vollends mit Russland sympathisieren kann, erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Dezember 2014)

Was du für einen Sinnbefreiten Stuss zusammenpostest - Typisch für Russland wird gelogen und haste nicht gesehen. Und man wird nie rausfinden was mit mh17 passiert ist... Wie wärs einfach mal die Blackbox auswerten und den Leuten die Ergebnisse zugänglich machen ? Dein Beitrag über den Funkspruch der die Ignoranten Leugner ins Zweifeln bringen soll ist auch schon seit ewigkeiten als Fake aufgeflogen.  Du stocherst hier rum wie vor ein paar Monaten als viele Hintergründe nochnicht bekannt waren, kannst ja bischen nachhilfe auf den vergangen Seiten nehmen...


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Was du für einen Sinnbefreiten Stuss zusammenpostest - Typisch für Russland wird gelogen und haste nicht gesehen. Und man wird nie rausfinden was mit mh17 passiert ist... Wie wärs einfach mal die Blackbox auswerten und den Leuten die Ergebnisse zugänglich machen ? Dein Beitrag über den Funkspruch der die Ignoranten Leugner ins Zweifeln bringen soll ist auch schon seit ewigkeiten als Fake aufgeflogen.  Du stocherst hier rum wie vor ein paar Monaten als viele Hintergründe nochnicht bekannt waren, kannst ja bischen nachhilfe auf den vergangen Seiten nehmen...


Ich würde renommierte Tageszeitungen und die Tagesschau nicht als Quelle für "sinnbefreiten Stuss" sehen.

Auf den letzten Seiten war ich selbst mit aktiv, da kam nichts zu Stande. Ich habe alle meine Aussagen mit *seriösen* Quellen belegt anstatt irgendwelche Links in den Raum zu werfen.

Ich hatte bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass die Funksprüche nicht verifiziert sind.

Alles in allem habe ich nicht verstanden, was du jetzt von mir willst. Wenn du Bezug zu meinem Post nehmen willst, dann mach das doch bitte nachvollziehbar, strukturiert und sachlich. Ansonsten denke ich, dass ich sowas getrost ignorieren kann.


----------



## Anticrist (2. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist bloß, wer denn dahinter zieht. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wollte die Ukraine sich der EU schon früher annähern und auch Beziehungen zur NATO wurden gepflegt.
> 
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Ukraine-Charta
> http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO-Osterweiterung
> ...



Auf der Krim befindet sich in Sevastopol der Stützpunkt der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte und somit der Garant für den russischen hegemonialanspruch in der gesamten Sphäre. Es bestünde das Risiko das die Verträge mit der Ukraine für den Stützpunkt irgendwann aufgekündigt worden wären, wäre die Ukraine der EU/NATO beigetreten.
Ganz egal wie sich die Ukraine entscheidet, Sevastopol bleibt jetzt russisch.


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ganz egal wie sich die Ukraine entscheidet, Sevastopol bleibt jetzt russisch.



Wahre Worte. Die Frage bleibt nur, mit welchem Recht? Mit keinem. Meine Meinung und die des Völkerrechts.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht. Wir tun uns hier nur so schwer die Wahlen und die Prozesse davor anzuerkennen. http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/krim-zeitfragen


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Aber woran liegt es wohl, dass die östlichen Staaten sich zum Westen (EU + NATO) hingezogen fühlen? Russland hat einfach wichtige Reformen verpasst und ist noch immer rückschrittig. Nach dem Zerfall des Ostblocks hätte der Demokratisierungsprozess stärker einsetzen müssen.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Boris Jelzin hat einzig die Wodka Produktion angekurbelt aber ansonsten hat er das Land und die Rohstoffe an die Oligarchen verscherbelt. 
Da fehlten wichtige Reformen.
Aber auch an dieser Stelle kann man den Westen kritisieren.
Als offensichtlich war dass die Sowjetunion zerfällt hätte der Westen durch technisches Know How Russland unterstützen können oder müssen.
Plötzlich "Demokratisch" zu sein ist für die Bevölkerung -- die ja nichts anderes kannte als die Sowjet Doktrin -- sicher wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht gewesen.
Man hätte den Russen schon viel früher in die Europäischen Handelsbeziehungen einbinden können und militärisch hätte man sicher auch was aushandeln können was beide Seite verbunden hätte.
Und weil in den 90er und Anfang der 2000er wichtige Dinge "verpasst" wurden haben wir nun heute den Salat dass wir mehr Krisen in Europa hatte als noch im Kalten Krieg.
Auch hier kritisiere ich den Westen.
Dort wird immer nur ans Geld verdienen gedacht anstatt einfach mal selbstlos zu investieren um Reformbemühungen entscheidend zu beschleunigen und ein Land dann zu stabilisieren.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Leider führt sich Moskau aber oftmals noch so wie in der Sowjetunion auf. Kein Wunder also, dass sich viele ehemalige Staaten der Sowjetunion weg von Russland und hin zu EU/NATO orientieren.



Aber auch erst seit einigen Jahren.
Anfang der 2000er wart Putin ein anderer Typ. In der Zeit wurden einfach zu viele andere Sachen gemacht und Russland hier und da übergangen.
für eine ehemalige Supermacht ist das sicher ein merkwürdiges Gefühl dass man von der Weltgemeinschaft nicht mehr "ernst" genommen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das dachte ich Anfangs auch. Die Einverleibung der Krim war offensichtlich von langer Hand geplant, die Aufstände in der Ostukraine wirkten dagegen wie Nachahmer, die ohne Unterstützung des Kremls operierten.
> Man muss aber ganz klar sagen: Das machen sie jetzt schon sehr lang. Und gegen eine Armee, der Russland zwar einiges an Material abgenommen hat, die aber noch weit, weit, weitaus besser ausgestattet und ausgebildet sein sollte, als ein paar paramilitärische Natioanlisten, die die Gunst der Stunde nutzen wollen. Die derzeitige Ausstattung, Ausbildung und ggf. sogar Truppenstärke (zumindest was fähiges Führungspersonal angeht) der  Separatisten kann imho nur mit Unterstützung von außen erklärt werden. Da die Gebiete nur an die Ukraine und Russland angrenzen, muss diese Unterstützung über russsisches Territorium und zumindest mit russischer Duldung erfolgen. Da die Wirtschaft dort am Boden liegt und die Konfliktgröße alles da gewesene in der Region übersteigt, fällt es mir mittlerweile auch schwer, nur an Söldner und Schwarzmarkt-Käufe zu glauben.



Ich denke auch dass die Krim schon länger das Ziel Putins war.
Nur hat er wahrscheinlich nicht mit einer derartigen Eskalation gerechnet und am Ende konnte er nicht anderes als die Russen in der Ukraine zu unterstützen -- egal ob nun direkt oder indirekt.
Würde Putin jetzt seine Unterstützung beenden und alles Soldaten die gerade dort "Urlaub" machen zurück ziehen könnte er seine Macht innerhalb des Kremls verlieren. Das wird er sicher nicht riskieren wollen. Daher wird er das bis zum Ende durchziehen. So habe ich ihn auch im Interview verstanden. Er wird bis zum Ende hin die Separatisten unterstützen.
Was aber letztendlich sein Ziel ist weiß ich nicht.
Auch in anderen Ländern die an Russland grenzen gibt es russische Minderheiten.
Jedoch habe ich noch von keinem anderen Land gehört dass die dortigen Minderheiten russisch Stämmiger sich über die Regierungen beschwert haben.
Ein Flächenbrand sehe ich daher nicht.
Und Putin kann es sich derzeit auch nicht erlauben in anderen Ländern Separatismus "auszulösen".



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht. Wir tun uns hier nur so schwer die Wahlen und die Prozesse davor anzuerkennen. http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/krim-zeitfragen



Steht aber das Völkerrecht über dem staatlichen Recht?
Was ist mit der Isis? Dürfen die also auch einfach so einen Staat gründen?
Was ist mit den Kurden?
Und die Krim wollte ja nie eigenständig sein. Es war klar dass sie sich sofort Russland anschließen wird.
Ich sehe da auf jeden Fall ein Bruch des Ukrainischen Rechts und damit ist das Völkerrecht hier unwirksam .


----------



## Anticrist (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> ..


Natürlich wird sowas von langer Hand geplant. Dafür ist die Krim geopolitsch für Russland zu wichtig
Warum hält man als "lupenreiner Demokrat" der sich als "Retter der Menschenrechte" gebärdet an einem Schlächter wie Assad fest? Weil auch Syrien für Russland von enormer geopolitscher Bedeutung ist und eine Post-Assad Regierung den Russen sofort die Nutzungsrechte für Ihre Flottenstützpunkte entziehen würde - als Strafe für die Unterstützung Assads.. man kann also garnicht anders als weiter auf ihn zu setzen

Übrigens haben mir mehrere Bekannte aus der Region erzählt das sich die "schwarz maskierten" abseits der Kamera gegenüber Ihren "Landsmännern" als "russische Brüder des xxx Bataillons Sevastopol" vorgestellt haben. 



> jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht. Wir tun uns hier nur so schwer die Wahlen und die Prozesse davor anzuerkennen.



Ein fremdbestimmtes Referendum hat immer ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem. Ganz abgesehen davon, wie hätte es denn sonst ausgehen sollen? Die Krim war mal russische.. und wirtschaftlich ist für viele Ukrainer Russland das "gelobte Land" .. vergleichbar mit Osteuropäern die nach Westeuropa emigrieren. Natürlich stimmt man in Regionen mit derart desolater Wirtschaftslage für den "Anschluss" an das Land das einem die bessere Perspektive bietet - zumal es für viele Einheimische ja eine Art zurück in die Heimat war.
Die Arschkarte haben jene die nicht mitentscheiden durften oder überstimmt wurden. Die befinden sich jetzt schuldlos in einem anderen Land wieder und es bleibt quasi nur der Exodus. Friss oder stirb, ist nicht demokratisch.

Wenn es danach ginge was das einfach Volk will, hätten wir ein Königreich Bayern, ein aus 2 Teilen bestehendes Italien, die Todesstrafe für Vergewaltiger und Kinderschänder und vor 98 hätte auch die Mehrheit für den Wiederaufbau der Mauer gestimmt... nicht alles was "Volkes Wille" ist sollte zwangsläufig umgesetzt werden. 

Schon gar nicht unter mehr als fragwürdigen Umständen... man stelle sich vor Uniformierte ohne Hoheitsabzeichen marschieren im Sudetenland ein und halten ein Referendum über eine Angliederung an Deutschland ab


Die Situation in der Ukraine ist auch in der russischen Kultur begründet.
Der Niedergang der Sowjetunion war eine Katastrophe sondergleichen und hat den Russen ein Trauma verpasst von dem Sie sich nie erholt haben. 
Der Verlust des Status als Weltmacht war gleich die nächste Katastrophe.. und gilt die Überlegenheit der zaristischen Diktatur gegenüber anderen Regierungsformen als unwiderlegbare Wahrheit.

Für den russischen Durchschnittsbürger ist Putin der heilige Zar der das Land zu alter Stärke führen kann. Und nur er.
Nicht umsonst gibt Putin den starken Macho mit gestählter, nackter Brust... das ist genau das was beim Russen ankommt

Nachzugeben wäre ein Zeichen von Schwäche das man zu Hause in Russland nicht verzeihen würde.
Der einzige Weg aus der Krise ist es, einen Weg zu finden, bei dem beide Seiten das Gesicht wahrend wieder aus der Nummer wieder raus kommen


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht. Wir tun uns hier nur so schwer die Wahlen und die Prozesse davor anzuerkennen. http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/krim-zeitfragen




Erstens wurde das Referendum von Russland unter einer Quasi-Besatzung initiiert. Zweitens fehlte auf den Stimmzetteln die Wahloption für den Verbleib in der Ukraine. Drittens kann das Wahlergebnis frei erfunden sein, weil es keine unabhängigen Beobachter gab. Und dann, viertens, verstößt so ein Referendum überdies noch gegen die ukrainische Verfassung. Das sind einige der Gründe, weshalb man bei der ganzen Geschichte von einer russischen Annexion spricht. Und eine Annexion verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht. Das zu sehen und anzuerkennen ist ganz leicht.


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht. Wir tun uns hier nur so schwer die Wahlen und die Prozesse davor anzuerkennen. http://www.wissensmanufaktur.net/krim-zeitfragen



Ein Referendum auf einer Halbinsel, die schon zur Mehrheit von Russen bewohnt wird und dann noch mit total intransparentem Wahlvorgang hat *keine* Aussagekraft.
Die UN hat über die Ungültigkeit entschieden. Das und Weiterführendes zum Hergang dieses "Referendums" ist hier zu finden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Referendum_über_den_Status_der_Krim

Die zitierte Quelle "Wissensmanufaktur" ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Dafür sprechen nicht nur die GoogleInstant Vorschläge, wenn man danach googlet, sondern auch die Inhalte. Interviews mit "RT deutsch" auf der Startseite sind für mich kein Qualitätsnachweis und schon gar kein Beweis von jeglicher Objektivität. 

Apropos Objektivität: Putinversteher, ich möchte hier nicht deine Person angreifen. Das ist nicht meine Intention und ich möchte nicht, dass irgendwer das so auslegt. Aber ich sehe nur das hier:

In einem *Hardware*forum ist seit dem 30.06.2014 ein User mit dem Pseudonym "Putinversteher" aktiv. Seine einzigen Beiträge waren bis jetzt in politischen Threads mit reichlich Zündstoff, zum größten Teil in diesem. Sonst warst du in diesem Forum nicht aktiv. Ich will dich nicht wegekeln, um Gottes willen, auch deine Meinung und deren Äußerung will ich dir nicht verbieten. Aber ich frage mich, wie so eine (übrigens auch von dir geforderte) objektive Diskussion zu Stande kommen soll. Wenn alleine beim Lesen deines Usernames alle Objektivität verloren geht. Und deine teilweise nicht sinnstiftenden Aussagen, weit hergeholte Verbindungen zu 9/11 u.a. (ich will hier nicht näher darauf eingehen, siehe dein erster Post in diesem Thread) sowie teilweise absolut unzuverlässige Quellen machen dich als objektiven Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht gerade glaubwürdiger.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich angemessen ausdrücken.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Dezember 2014)

Und jetzt ließt du dir mal bitte die Definitionen von einer Annektion und einer Sezession durch und überlegst was eher auf den Zustand der Krim passt...


Edit :



robafan1 schrieb:


> Apropos Objektivität: Putinversteher, ich möchte hier nicht deine Person angreifen. Das ist nicht meine Intention und ich möchte nicht, dass irgendwer das so auslegt. Aber ich sehe nur das hier:
> 
> In einem *Hardware*forum ist seit dem 30.06.2014 ein User mit dem Pseudonym "Putinversteher" aktiv. Seine einzigen Beiträge waren bis jetzt in politischen Threads mit reichlich Zündstoff, zum größten Teil in diesem. Sonst warst du in diesem Forum nicht aktiv. Ich will dich nicht wegekeln, um Gottes willen, auch deine Meinung und deren Äußerung will ich dir nicht verbieten. Aber ich frage mich, wie so eine (übrigens auch von dir geforderte) objektive Diskussion zu Stande kommen soll. Wenn alleine beim Lesen deines Usernames alle Objektivität verloren geht. Und deine teilweise nicht sinnstiftenden Aussagen, weit hergeholte Verbindungen zu 9/11 u.a. (ich will hier nicht näher darauf eingehen, siehe dein erster Post in diesem Thread) sowie teilweise absolut unzuverlässige Quellen machen dich als objektiven Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht gerade glaubwürdiger.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich angemessen ausdrücken.



Unzuverlässige Quellen ? Zitiere oder begründe.  Und in meinem ersten Post habe ich mich vorgestellt und meine Motivationen genannt und was genau muss man denn tun um sich an der Diskussion hier in bei PC Games  im Hardware Forum zu beteiligen ? Und ob du dich angemessen ausgedrückt hast oder nicht, was genau möchtest du denn jetzt damit ansprechen oder unterstellen ?


----------



## robafan1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und jetzt ließt du dir mal bitte die Definitionen von einer Annektion und einer Sezession durch und überlegst was eher auf den Zustand der Krim passt...


Es hat schon einen Grund, dass sich der Begriff Annexion durchgesetzt hat und "Sezession" nur auf Seiten wie Wissensmanufaktur anzutreffen ist.

Halt, stimmt nicht, hier ist auch von Sezession die Rede:

http://m.tagesspiegel.de/politik/ukraine-hat-die-krim-ein-recht-auf-abspaltung/9602184.html

Allerdings hier die plausible Erklärung, warum es sich beim Fall der Krim nicht darum handelt.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Dezember 2014)

Was ich bedauere ist, wie das Assoziierungsabkommen scheinbar vollkommen falsch vermittelt wurde und das Volk hinters Licht geführt wurde.

Zitat Putins:



> In der Tat passiert in der Wirtschaft fast dasselbe wie in der Sicherheit. Wir sagen das eine und machen das andere. Wir sprechen über die Notwendigkeit, einen einheitlichen Raum zu schaffen, und in der Tat ziehen wir noch mehr Trennlinien. Was sieht denn dieses Assoziierungsabkommen vor? Ich habe bereits diverse Male gesagt, aber anscheinend muss ich es wiederholen: Importzölle für europäische Waren in der Ukraine werden auf Null festgesetzt. Aber die Ukraine ist bereits Mitglied der Freihandelszone im Rahmen der GUS-Staaten. Und mit Russland, und zwischen Russland und der Ukraine gilt Zollfreiheit. Was bedeutet das? Das bedeutet, dass alle europäischen Waren einfach direkt über die Ukraine in den Zollraum der Russischen Föderation gelangen würden. Es gibt auch viele andere Dinge, die vielleicht nicht so klar für die Menschen sind, die mit dieser Problematik nicht vertraut sind, aber es gibt sie. Welche? Das sind technische Vorschriften, da haben wir Unterschiede mit der EU. Wir haben andere Normen. Nehmen wir mal an: der Zusammenbau von Autos in der Ukraine im großen Stil. Laut dem Assoziierungsabkommen gilt die Ware als in der Ukraine hergestellt. Im Rahmen der Freihandelszone zwischen Russland und der Ukraine würde die Ware auf unseren Markt gelangen. Und Ihre Firmen, die Milliarden von Euro in Unternehmen in Russland investiert haben - z. B. Volkswagen, BMW, Peugeot, Citroën, die amerikanische Firma Ford und so weiter und so weiter - sie sind zu uns, auf unseren Markt zu anderen Konditionen gekommen.
> Und wir haben gleich gesagt, hören Sie: Wir sind dafür, aber lassen Sie uns das Schritt für Schritt machen, angesichts der Probleme, der realen Probleme, die zwischen uns und der Ukraine entstehen können. Was war die Antwort? Das geht Sie nichts an. Halten Sie sich aus diesem Thema raus.



Dem Volk wurde damit aber der Himmel auf Erden versprochen. Es wurden sogar Bilderheftchen gedruckt, die ein Vorher-Nachher Bild vermitteln sollten. 
Die Bilder kann ich vielleicht wieder heraussuchen, wenn nötig.

Als es nicht unterschrieben wurde, folgte das:



> *Hubert Seipel:* Dann muss ich aber doch noch einmal kurz in die Geschichte zurückgreifen in dem Zusammenhang. Als es um dieses Ankommen der Ukraine ging, das zog sich ja lange hin in dem vergangenen Jahr, gab es massive Demonstrationen in Kiew. Auf dem Maidan. Es gab aber auch Proteste gegen die Ukraine, gegen das System der Ukraine, und es endete letztendlich in einer sehr gewaltvollen Welle. Als der damalige Präsident nicht unterschrieben hat, im November vergangenen Jahres, anschließend gab es viele Tote. Dann kam der deutsche Außenminister und versuchte, ein Kompromiss zu finden _(ist)_ zwischen den Demonstranten und der Regierung. Es gab einen Vertrag. Es sollte eine nationale Einigung, eine nationale Regierung geschaffen werden. Dieser Vertrag dauerte in etwa 24 Stunden und dann war er so zu sagen weg. Sie haben die Ereignisse an diesem 21. Februar sehr genau verfolgt. Hatten Sie damals mit Obama, hatten Sie damals mit Frau Merkel gesprochen?





> *Putin:* Ja. Tatsächlich sind am 21. Februar nicht nur der deutsche Außenminister, sondern auch die Außenminister Polens und Frankreichs in die Ukraine nach Kiew gekommen. Und als Garanten, sie traten als Garanten ein der Vereinbarung zwischen dem damaligen ukrainischen Präsidenten Janukowitsch und der Opposition darüber, dass der Prozess sich ausschließlich friedlich entwickeln soll. Sie haben als Garantiegeber unterschrieben, dieses Dokument, dieses Abkommen zwischen der Regierung und der Opposition. Und die Regierung ging davon aus, dass es auch eingehalten wird. Ich habe tatsächlich an diesem Tag am Abend mit dem Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten telefoniert. Wir haben über dieses Thema gesprochen. Aber am nächsten Tag, trotz aller Garantien von westlichen Partnern, kam es zu einem Putsch. Das Präsidialamt wurde besetzt, das Regierungsgebäude. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich Folgendes sagen: Entweder hätten die Außenminister der europäischen Staaten – Deutschland, Polen und Frankreich – als Garanten für die Einhaltung der Vereinbarungen zwischen der Regierung und der Opposition nicht unterschreiben sollen, oder, wenn man unterschrieben hat, hätte man auch die Einhaltung der Vereinbarungen sicherstellen sollen. Und sie haben sich zurückgezogen. Darüber hinaus wollen sie sich an diesen Vertrag nicht mehr erinnern, als ob es ihn nie gegeben hätte. Ich finde, das ist absolut falsch und kontraproduktiv.



Und das Miese ist ja auch noch, dass es in den breiten Medien fast nirgends erwähnt wird. Sogar dieses Interview ist nach der Veröffentlichung so gut wie untergegangen.

Quelle: http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/Putin-und-der-russische-Standpunkt,putininterview108.html


Apropos Medien:

ZDF: Bedauerlicher Einzelfall Nr. 35http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/43/43483/1.html


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

FYI: http://www.welt.de/politik/article1...ldet-Atomunfall-im-Suedosten-der-Ukraine.html


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x 

Es sollte aber mittlerweile klar sein, dass das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen für das ukrainische Volk symbolisch für die Orientierung nach westlichen Werten steht. Es geht um viel mehr als um wirtschaftliche Vorteile, es geht vor allem um eine Neuausrichtung in den Punkten Staatsform und Kultur. *Poroschenko*: 





> Die Ukraine kehrt in die Familie der europäischen Völker zurück. Die Ukraine führt im Land europäische Werte ein: Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Schutz der Menschenrechte, Meinungsfreiheit, Demokratie. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir das auch in Russland erleben würden. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn diese Prinzipien in allen Ländern der Welt zur Anwendung kämen. Die Ukrainer haben ihr Recht erkämpft Europäer zu sein. Die Ukrainer haben für dieses Recht einen sehr hohen Preis bezahlt. Sie sind nicht für mehr Lohn gestorben, nicht für eine Rentenerhöhung, nicht für eine Steuersenkung. Sie sind gestorben für das Recht Europäer zu sein. Für mich ist es immens wichtig, dass die Europäer das sehen und hören und dass uns die Europäische Union unterstützt. Die Ukrainer wissen das zu schätzen und sie danken unseren europäischen Partnern für diese Geschlossenheit in der Frage der Solidarität mit der Ukraine.



Deswegen ist der Regierungswechsel auch weniger ein Putsch als mehr eine Revolution des Volkes. ​


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Dezember 2014)

> _Die Ukraine kehrt in die Familie der europäischen Völker zurück._​



Porkoshenko, r u serious? 

Die Ukraine ist mehr oder weniger die Geburtsstätte der Slawen, besonders der Ostslawen.
Es wurde in früheren Zeiten auch Kleinrussland genannt und im "Wilden Feld", im Osten der heutigen Ukraine, waren die turkstämmigen Reiternommaden.
Die Bezeichnung Ukraine entstammt erst später aus dem Wortstamm "kraj" was im russischen "Rand" oder "Grenze" bedeutet.
*U* *kraja* bedeutet *bei* der *Grenze *oder *am Rand, *was eine Anspielung an die Grenze des russischen Reiches ist.

Schutz der Menschenrechte = Einfach *ALLES* und *JEDER* wird im Osten zubombardiert...
Meinungsfreiheit = Die Linke Opposition fliegt raus, Russisch wird verboten, russische Sender werden Verboten, alle die jemals irgendwas mit Russland zu tun hatten oder sich positiv geäußert haben, werden gefeuert.
Demokratie = Wahlen, während es im Land Krieg gibt...

Aber bei einem hat er recht. Die Rechtsstaatlichkeit. Die Rechten werden immer weiter verstaatlicht...


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Porkoshenko, r u serious?
> 
> Die Ukraine ist mehr oder weniger die Geburtsstätte der Slawen, besonders der Ostslawen.
> Es wurde in früheren Zeiten auch Kleinrussland genannt und im "Wilden Feld", im Osten der heutigen Ukraine, waren die turkstämmigen Reiternommaden.
> ...



Auch Polen, Tschechen, Bulgaren uvm. sind slawisch und dennoch sehen sie sich Europa und nicht Russland verbunden. Darf die Ukraine das nicht?



> Schutz der Menschenrechte = Einfach *ALLES* und *JEDER* wird im Osten zubombardiert...



Die Ukraine bekämpft  im Osten der Ukraine russische Marodeure, Soldateska und Banditen, die die Ukraine zerreißen wollen - mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Russland. Dabei kam es in der Vergangenheit bedauerlicherweise zu Menschenrechtsverletzungen und zivilen Opfern. Das hat nichts mit den angestrebten Reformen der ukrainischen Politik zu tun.



> Meinungsfreiheit = Die Linke Opposition fliegt raus, Russisch wird verboten, russische Sender werden Verboten, alle die jemals irgendwas mit Russland zu tun hatten oder sich positiv geäußert haben, werden gefeuert.



Die Meinungsfreiheit wird angestrebt, aber selbstverständlich kann dieses Ideal nicht in jedem Fall aufrecht erhalten werden, weil die Ukraine sich derzeit erstens in einer Revolution, zweitens in einem Krieg befindet. Krieg und Revolution sind beides Faktoren die Ausnahmesituationen schaffen, ist doch verständlich oder?



> Demokratie = Wahlen, während es im Land Krieg gibt...



Die Wahlen wurden deshalb von der OSZE überwacht und sind legitim. Und ohne Russlands propagandistische Anstachelung der ethnischen Russen der Ostukraine zu extremistischen Handlungen und ihre finanzielle, personelle und materielle Unterstützung gäbe es gar keinen Krieg. 



> Aber bei einem hat er recht. Die Rechtsstaatlichkeit. Die Rechten werden immer weiter verstaatlicht...



Nationalismus fällt in jeder Nation auf fruchtbaren Boden, wenn sie von feindlichen Kräften territorial beraubt und destabilisiert wird. Aber - wie gesagt - all deine Einwände stellen die angestrebten Reformen der ukrainischen Politik nicht in Frage. Die Ukraine möchte sich nach westlichen Werten orientieren und strebt auf lange Sicht eine EU-Mitgliedschaft an. Der Kreml tut alles, um das zu verhindern und sie zu diskreditieren, dabei schreckt er auch vor LÜGEN, MORDEN und RAUBEN nicht zurück ... Das ist traurig, nicht witzig.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch Polen, Tschechen, Bulgaren uvm. sind slawisch und dennoch sehen sie sich Europa und nicht Russland verbunden. Darf die Ukraine das nicht?



Natürlich darf sie das, aber ich finde die Aussage lächerlich, dass sie zurückkehrt.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine bekämpft  im Osten der Ukraine *russische Marodeure, Soldateska und Banditen*, die die Ukraine zerreißen wollen - *mit freundlicher Unterstützung* von Russland. Dabei kam es in der Vergangenheit bedauerlicherweise zu Menschenrechtsverletzungen und zivilen Opfern. Das hat nichts mit den angestrebten Reformen der ukrainischen Politik zu tun.



Dafür möchte ich erst einmal einen handfesten Beweis!
Bis jetzt sind das alles nur nicht nachweisbare Behauptungen.
Vor allem sind es keine Soldateska, wie du sie nennst. Da ist alles klar strukturiert, wer von wem die Befehle erhält und sie ausführt. 
Als Banditen werden sie nur von den Ukros bezeichnet, für die Zivilisten im Osten sind sie jedenfalls Helden. Und nicht weil es Putin sagt. Die meisten dort haben derzeit noch nicht mal Strom, geschweige den einen Fernseher. Also nichts da von wegen Propagandaeinfluss aus Russland.
Freundliche Unterstützung aus Russland gibt es. Aber von Freiwilligen, die schon lange nicht mehr im Dienst sind, aber genug Erfahrung haben und dem Völkermord nicht weiter zu sehen können. Vom Kreml kommt da gar nichts. Höchstens Humanitäre Hilfe. Aber die ist ja auch gefährlich. Die Ukrainer könnten ja mit heißem Borscht übergossen werden 
Außerdem gibt es Unterstützung aus Frankreich und Spanien. Aber gegen die Länder sagt keiner was.
Mainstream Bashing gegen Russland halt.

Außerdem ist es vollkommen Banane von wem die Wahlen überwacht wurden. Demokratie heißt, dass das Volk wählt. Wenn aber nicht das komplette Volk die Möglichkeit hat, können die Wahlen nicht demokratisch gewesen sein.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch Polen, Tschechen, Bulgaren uvm. sind slawisch und dennoch sehen sie sich Europa und nicht Russland verbunden. Darf die Ukraine das nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, betreibst du gerade Satire`???

Wenn nicht, muss dir einfach entgangen sein, dass die Ukraine und auch Russland europäische Länder sind?
Die Ukraine kämpft also...soso
Wieso nur hatte die Ukraine, von der Politwissenschaftler schon seit mehreren Jahren berichten, dass es eine politische Spaltung der Bevölkerung gibt und schon 2008, als Bush die Ukraine doch schon mal so gerne in der Nato haben wollte, davor gewarnt, weil es das Land zerreißen würde, die ganzen Jahre im Land Frieden???
Ja wieso nur gab es diesen vom Westen initiierten Putsch, bei dem der Westen seine vorbestimmten Leute in die Regierung  gesetzt hat?
Aber stimmt ja, es gab keine Finanzierungen über NGO's, keine westlichen Politiker auf dem Maidan, keine jahrzehntelange USA-Förderung der Rechten/Nationalisten/Nazis in der Ukraine, keine orangene Revolution  und, und und?
Nun werden sogar schon Mitarbeiter des Außenministeriums der USA und andere USA-freundliche "Spezialisten" mal schnell per Eilverfahren mit der ukrainischen Staatsbürgerschaft versehen und in die ukrainische Regierung gesetzt und alles mit freundlicher Zustimmung von Jazenjuk und Poroschenko, die schon vor dem Ukraineputsch die "Männer der USA" waren.
*
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...nvestment-bankerin-ist-neue-finanzministerin/

*Diesen Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung hat die Ostukraine nicht begonnen!
Dieser Krieg gegen die Ostukraine wurde von deiner tollen US/Kiew-Regierung ins Leben gerufen!
Die Leute in der Ostukraine hatten das Gleiche gemacht, wie die auf dem Maidan, sie haben Staatsgebäude in der Ostukraine besetzt, nur mit viel, viel weniger Gewalt und meist im Wohlwollen der Staatsbediensteten, die auch nicht mit diesem Putsch einverstanden gewesen sind!
Ja warum lies man auf das eigene Volk schießen und verweigerte Gespräche, die eine friedliche Lösung hätte bringen können?

Warum wird nie ein Wort über die Massen an US-Millitärberater in der Ukraine verloren? Warum wurden in der Ukraine amerikanische Waffen entdeckt, lange bevor irgendwelche russischen Soldaten, Freiwillige oder was auch immer  in der Ostukraine gesehen wurden?
Warum negiert man so gerne den Einsatz der USA-Privatarmeen in der Ukraine...oh ja privat...freie Marktwirtschaft?...oder weil man somit eine offizielle Beteiligung an Konflikten leugnen kann?

Ich finde es eigentlich nur beschämend, wenn du Menschenrechtsverletzungen damit entschuldigst, dass es Krieg und Revolution gibt!
Dann muss Hitler ja lieb gewesen sein und völlig zu Unrecht wegen der Judenverfolgung beschuldigt worden sein...

Warum nur darf die USA überall auf der Welt in allen nicht USA-freundlichen Staaten ihre Demokratie bringen und Opposition schaffen, wenn man aber die Regierung ausgetauscht hat und sie nun pro-westlich ist, muss die Opposition bekämpft, Parteien verboten werden,..?

Warum nur gibt es weder vom Abschuß der MH17 oder von den angeblichen enormen Waffenlieferungen der Russen Beweise der USA, obwohl sie doch diese Beweise angeblich hätten und Russland diese fordert? Beschuldigungen und Sanktionen  geschehen mit dieser Rechtfertigung.
Die Beweise, die Kiew bisher öffentlich gebracht hat, waren alles nachgewiesene Fakes!
Russland stellte seine Beweise der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung! Diese werden vom Westen als Fakes bezeichnet, wurden aber nicht widerlegt!
Russland bemüht sich um Aufklärung des MH17 Abschusses.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLdELLBlrB8&list=UUljy6_3EPeAybTZ6huAnyjw*


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Natürlich darf sie das, aber ich finde die Aussage lächerlich, dass sie zurückkehrt.



Hm und ich finde das Gerede von russischer Erde lächerlich. Dann haben wir wohl beide was zum Lachen. 



> Dafür möchte ich erst einmal einen handfesten Beweis!



Du meinst, die Beweise, dass russische Soldatenmütter nichts von ihren Söhnen hören, russische Soldaten auf ukrainischem Territorium erwischt und verhaftet werden, Journalisten russische Militärfahrzeuge über die Grenze haben fahren sehen, Separatistenführer, denen Verbindungen zu Russland nachgewiesen werden konnte, von der Unterstützung tausender Soldaten reden, die Nato den Grenzübertritt von russischen Militärkonvois meldet und das plötzliche Wiedererstarken der Separatisten nachdem sie immer weiter zurückgedrängt wurden und kurz vor einer Niederlage standen usw. reichen dir nicht? Macht nichts, denn Putin hat seine Unterstützung der Separatisten in dem Interview mehr oder weniger eingeräumt. Ich zitiere: "dass die ukrainische Regierung dort alle vernichtet, sämtliche politischen Gegner und Widersacher. Wollen Sie das? Wir wollen das nicht. *Und wir lassen es nicht zu.*"




> Außerdem ist es vollkommen Banane von wem die Wahlen überwacht wurden. Demokratie heißt, dass das Volk wählt. Wenn aber nicht das komplette Volk die Möglichkeit hat, können die Wahlen nicht demokratisch gewesen sein.



Poroschenko hat so eine große Mehrheit an Stimmen, so dass er auch gewonnen hätte, wenn keiner in den "Volksrepubliken" ihn gewählt hätte. Abgesehen davon haben die Separatisten die Wahlmöglichkeit in ihrem Einflussbereich verhindert. Dann kannst du dich mit deiner Beschwerde ja an die Separatisten wenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-ukraine100.html

Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, was man zum Thema Ukraine wissen muss.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-ukraine100.html
> 
> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt, was man zum Thema Ukraine wissen muss.



Das hattest du auch schon bei den Aussagen von Sarah Wagenknecht gesagt. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hattest du wegen permanenter Offtopic-Beiträge über die US-Doppelmoral ne Sperre kassiert. Aber vergiss es. Ich denk nur laut...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das hattest du auch schon bei den Aussagen von Sarah Wagenknecht gesagt. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hattest du wegen permanenter Offtopic-Beiträge über die US-Doppelmoral ne Sperre kassiert. Aber vergiss es. Ich denk nur laut...



Du darfst doch gerne laut denken, aber bitte wo ist mein Beitrag a) sachlich falsch oder b) Offtopic?

Er bezieht sich direkt auf die Vorfälle in der Ukraine und ist sogar von der Tagesschau (also nichts böse Russenpropaganda oder die ewiggestrigen Linken).

PS: Es ist übrigens bezeichnend, dass du nicht auf den Artikel eingehst, sondern auf denjenigen der den Artikel postet. Aber vergiss es. Ich denke nur laut....


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo 

Hehe, ich hab ihn noch gar nicht durchgelesen. Mach ich nachher vielleicht. ​


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Beweise, dass russische Soldatenmütter nichts von ihren Söhnen hören, russische Soldaten auf ukrainischem Territorium erwischt und verhaftet werden, Journalisten russische Militärfahrzeuge über die Grenze haben fahren sehen, Separatistenführer, denen Verbindungen zu Russland nachgewiesen werden konnte, von der Unterstützung tausender Soldaten reden, die Nato den Grenzübertritt von russischen Militärkonvois meldet und das plötzliche Wiedererstarken der Separatisten nachdem sie immer weiter zurückgedrängt wurden und kurz vor einer Niederlage standen usw. reichen dir nicht? Macht nichts, denn Putin hat seine Unterstützung der Separatisten in dem Interview mehr oder weniger eingeräumt. Ich zitiere: "dass die ukrainische Regierung dort alle vernichtet, sämtliche politischen Gegner und Widersacher. Wollen Sie das? Wir wollen das nicht. *Und wir lassen es nicht zu.*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden die von den Reportern gesehenen Militärfahrzeugen, durch eine Großoffensive der ukrainischen Armee so vollständig vernichtet, so dass man nichts mehr davon finden konnte und die von der Nato gemeldeten Militärkonvois gab es laut OSZE gar nicht! 
Dieser Girkin ist mir noch ein Rätzel, aber wir bekommen das eigentliche Interview auch nicht zu sehen und in unseren  Medien wurde uns im letzten Jahr recht viel Blödsinn erzählt.
Ich erinnere nur mal so an den Einzelvorfall 35 vom ZDF,


----------



## robafan1 (3. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sag mal, betreibst du gerade Satire`???
> 
> Wenn nicht, muss dir einfach entgangen sein, dass die Ukraine und auch Russland europäische Länder sind?
> Die Ukraine kämpft also...soso
> ...


Ständig sprichst du von einem "westlich initiierten Putsch". Was soll das? Was ist daran sachlich? Belege das bitte und komm mir nicht mit irgendwelchen Wikileaks Dokumenten. 

Ich weiß nicht, von welcher friedlichen Besetzung von Regierungsgebäuden du sprichst. Diese hier etwa?

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/ukraine1392.html


Aha jetzt vergleichst du also Menschenrechtsverletzungen in der Ukraine mit dem Holocaust?! Ich glaube, dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaR1_an9CnQ

Victoria Nuland (Vizeaußenministerin) hat bestätigt, dass die USA 5 Millarden in die "Demokratie-Bewegung" der Ukraine investiert haben.

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...tin-und-der-legitime-praesident-a-957238.html

Fazit des Artikels: Rein juristisch hat Putin mit der Feststellung recht, dass Janukowisch nicht wirksam als Präsident abgesetzt wurde.

Ergo ist es illegtim und dafür benutzt man wahlweise die Wörter "Putsch oder Staatsstreich". Da wird zuvor gelernt haben, dass die USA 5 Millarden in die sogenannten "Demokratie-Bewegung" in der Ukraine investiert haben, kann man 1+1= 2 sagen, dass der Westen einen Putsch finanziert hat.

Nur mal so als Frage, warum sollten Wikileaks-Dokumente eigentlich kein brauchbarer Beleg sein? Schlechter als das was Spiegel, Focus, Bild oder die Zeit "Journalismus" nennen, kann das auch nicht sein.

PS: http://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2014-01/ukraine-blog-sonntag

Die Terroristen vom Maidan haben die Regierungsgebäude genauso besetzt. Ich erkenne keinen Unterschied.


----------



## robafan1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaR1_an9CnQ
> 
> Victoria Nuland (Vizeaußenministerin) hat bestätigt, dass die USA 5 Millarden in die "Demokratie-Bewegung" der Ukraine investiert haben.
> 
> ...



Nein, es ist nicht korrekt das als Putsch zu bezeichnen, sondern einfach falsch. Eine verfassungsgemäße Absetzung des Präsidenten durch Staatsorgane, die durch die Ausschreitungen nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet werden konnte, entspricht nicht der Definition eines Putsches.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putsch

Dass die USA in Demokratiebewegungen in der Ukraine 5 Mrd. Investiert haben ist eine simple Feststellung. "1+1=2" rechnen ist da reine Interpretation Sache. Man kann antiamerikanismus Überfall herein interpretieren. 

Du fragst mich ernsthaft, was der Unterschied zwischen den pro-russischen Separatisten und den Maidan Demonstranten ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2014)

1). Janukowtisch wurde nicht verfassungsgemäß abgesetzt. Du kannst es nennen wie du willst, es bleibt ein illegaler Staatsstreich finanziert durch Dritte.

2). Was mischen sich die USA in die inneren Angelegenheit der Ukraine ein? Ich denke die Ukraine ist (und war auch unter Janukowitsch) ein souveräner Staat. 

3). Der von dir gepostete Artikel zeigt, wie Regierungsgebäude besetzt werden, der von mir gepostet zeigt das auch. Ich hätte jetzt gerne von dir gute Gründe genannt, warum das jetzt unterschiedlich zu bewerten ist, wenn zwei dasselbe tuen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaR1_an9CnQ


Hast du dir das überhaupt angehört? Es wurden seit 1991(!) 5 Milliarden Dollar in die Ukraine für den Aufbau von demokratischen Strukturen investiert. Und die Zustände in den 90er Jahren, waren bedeutend katastrophaler und undemokratischer als sie es jetzt sind und ohne diese Mittel, sehe es jetzt noch genauso schlimm aus.


----------



## robafan1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1). Janukowtisch wurde nicht verfassungsgemäß abgesetzt. Du kannst es nennen wie du willst, es bleibt ein illegaler Staatsstreich finanziert durch Dritte.
> 
> 2). Was mischen sich die USA in die inneren Angelegenheit der Ukraine ein? Ich denke die Ukraine ist (und war auch unter Janukowitsch) ein souveräner Staat.
> 
> 3). Der von dir gepostete Artikel zeigt, wie Regierungsgebäude besetzt werden, der von mir gepostet zeigt das auch. Ich hätte jetzt gerne von dir gute Gründe genannt, warum das jetzt unterschiedlich zu bewerten ist, wenn zwei dasselbe tuen.


1.) Illegaler Staatsstreich finanziert durch dritte. OK, wenn man es drastisch bezeichnen will, dann bitte. Mach es so. Vergiss aber nicht wie viele illegale Staatsstreiche es auf der Welt gab. Und wie sie anschließend bewertet wurden.

2.) Was hat finanzielle Unterstützung (die mir im übrigen noch nicht hinreichend bewiesen ist: weitere Quellen als ein YT Video, konkrete Angaben wie viel an wen) mit der Verletzung der Souveränität eines Staates zu tun? Nichts. Die USA sind nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert, sie haben keine Halbinseln annektiert. Und wie gesagt, solange für mich nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen ist, ob und wohin das Geld geflossen ist, bleibt das harmlos wie eine Spende.

3.) Natürlich war beides gewaltsam. Habe ich an irgendeiner Stelle gesagt, dass die Maidan Demonstranten friedlich waren?

Trotzdem sind sie nicht gleich. Die Maidan Proteste wurden über Wochen hinweg immer intensiver, natürlich fingen dann auch gewaltsame Ausschreitungen an. Aber die waren abzusehen, angesichts der Dauer der Proteste bis dahin. 
Die Separatisten in der Ostukraine hingegen sind organisierte, professionell bewaffnete Militanten und imo auch Terroristen (hört, ich benutze die gleichen Worte wie die böse illegale braune Regierung in Kiew), die nicht nur Regierungsgebäude besetzen, sondern auch Infrastruktur und andere strategisch wichtige Plätze. Es sind die gleichen, die sich später im Bürgerkrieg gegen die ukrainische Armee befinden werden und dabei eine Passagiermaschine abschießen. Siehst du jetzt, warum sie unterschiedlich zu bewerten sind? Nur weil auf zwei Momentaufnahmen das gleiche zu sehen ist, heißt es nicht, dass es sich auch um das exakt selbe handelt 

Und nochwas am Rande: Da ja so gerne von einem Putsch/Staatsstreich die Rede ist, weil einige Vorgänge rechtlich gesehen nicht korrekt abliefen, was ist denn dann das, was in der Ostukraine geschieht?


----------



## Putinversteher (3. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Ständig sprichst du von einem "westlich initiierten Putsch". Was soll das? Was ist daran sachlich? Belege das bitte und komm mir nicht mit irgendwelchen Wikileaks Dokumenten.



Was soll er belegen ? Ein Beleg ist für euch eh erst erbracht wenn sich Merkel und Konsorten vor euch hinstellen und sagen "ja wir haben um unsere Interessen  durchzusetzen, das zusammenleben der völker riskiert" ect. Bis dahin kann man euch x-mal erzählen das Wikileaks böse, dieser und jener ein Nazi und und der nächste wieder sonstwas ist.


----------



## apap (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich vergleiche die Ukrainische Freiheitsbewegung der letzten 10 Jahre gerne mit der Solidarnosc Bewegung. Auch damals hatte der durch die planwirtschaftliche Diktatur heruntergekommende Osten genug von Russlands aufgebrummtem Joch. Nicht nur das CIA sondern viele westliche Apperate unterstützten im Geheimen jede Bewegung gegen die damaligen komunistischen Parteien die praktisch alle aus Moskau gelenkt wurden, erst im Anschluss zu Westeuropa wurde Osteuropa souverän und konnte mit Aufbau der Reformen und Infrastruktur beginnen. So wundert es auch nicht dass eine Ukraine die immernoch unter dem russischen Joch leidet, die westlichen Apperate um Hilfe bittet und diese auch bekommt (das schon seit 1992). Die Oktoberrevolution in der Ukraine so wie die Tatsache dass im "angeblich" russischen Osten mehr Menschen für einen EU Beitritt waren als in der Westukraine, zeigt doch dass dieses Land jetzt im Zustand der Manipulation und Destibilisation verharrt. Diese wurde nicht seitens Brüssels geschürrt sondern vom Propagandafürst Putin. Zurecht künstelt die OPEC den Weltpreis für Öl und zu Recht wurde Russland sanktioniert, man versucht dadurch nur das Kriegsrisiko zu lindern welches Putin geschaffen hat durch seine zu kleine Weitsicht. Dem Mann sollte jemand mal sagen dass Außenpolitik nicht mit der Ehre umzusetzen ist, wer so schlecht kalkuliert wie er sollte seinen Stuhl räumen und sich eingestähen versagt zu haben. Man kann nur hoffen dass Russland aufwacht bevor Putin den Chinesen sämtliche Rohstoffe zum Dumpingpreis verkauft hat... das ist Größenwahn.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1). Janukowtisch wurde nicht verfassungsgemäß abgesetzt. Du kannst es nennen wie du willst, es bleibt ein illegaler Staatsstreich finanziert durch Dritte.



Janukowitsch hat das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschrieben, obwohl dafür wochenlang Hunderttausende Ukrainer demonstrierten. Und genau das führte zum Putsch, zur Revolution, zu nenn es wie du willst. Er hat sich dem Willen seines Volkes verschlossen und wurde dafür von seinem Volk zum Teufel gejagt. Die USA für den Putsch verantwortlich zu machen, weil sie seit 1991, also in einem Zeitraum von über 20 Jahren,  insgesamt 5 Milliarden Dollar zur Förderung von Demokratisierung und Stabilität in die Ukraine investierte, ist ziemlich weit her geholt, meinst du nicht auch? Könnte diese These vielleicht nicht viel mehr etwas mit dem Antiamerikanismus zu tun haben, der derzeit Hochkonjunktur hat? 



> Der von dir gepostete Artikel zeigt, wie Regierungsgebäude besetzt werden, der von mir gepostet zeigt das auch. Ich hätte jetzt gerne von dir gute Gründe genannt, warum das jetzt unterschiedlich zu bewerten ist, wenn zwei dasselbe tuen.



Extremistische Handlungen sind generell nicht gut. Man kann sie daher nicht unterschiedlich bewerten. Man kann aber den Umgang mit ihnen bewerten und der Kreml befürwortet und befeuert die extremistischen Umtriebe der Separatisten nun schon seit Monaten, anstatt sie zu verurteilen. 1000 mal mahnte der Westen Russland, doch endlich mal deeskalierenden Einfluss auf die Separatisten zu nehmen, doch nichts in dieser Richtung geschah, im Gegenteil.


----------



## robafan1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Was soll er belegen ? Ein Beleg ist für euch eh erst erbracht wenn sich Merkel und Konsorten vor euch hinstellen und sagen "ja wir haben um unsere Interessen  durchzusetzen, das zusammenleben der völker riskiert" ect. Bis dahin kann man euch x-mal erzählen das Wikileaks böse, dieser und jener ein Nazi und und der nächste wieder sonstwas ist.


Nein. Mir genügt schon eine glaubhafte Quelle. Ich will die Inhalte von Wikileaks auch nicht leugnen. Trotzdem ist es für mich keine tolle Quelle. Nicht zu unrecht sind oftmals vor Gericht illegal beschaffte Beweise unzulässig. Und nichts anderes macht Wikileaks.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Janukowitsch hat das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschrieben, obwohl dafür wochenlang Hunderttausende Ukrainer demonstrierten. Und genau das führte zum Putsch, zur Revolution, zu nenn es wie du willst. Er hat sich dem Willen seines Volkes verschlossen und wurde dafür von seinem Volk zum Teufel gejagt. Die USA für den Putsch verantwortlich zu machen, weil sie seit 1991, also in einem Zeitraum von über 20 Jahren,  insgesamt 5 Milliarden Dollar zur Förderung von Demokratisierung und Stabilität in die Ukraine investierte, ist ziemlich weit her geholt, meinst du nicht auch? Könnte diese These vielleicht nicht viel mehr etwas mit dem Antiamerikanismus zu tun haben, der derzeit Hochkonjunktur hat?



Ich könnte dir jetzt dutzende Beispiel nennen, wo auch andere Politiker ihre Volk belogen und betrogen haben, aber das würde dann (wie du es richtig angemerkt hatst) in Offtopic abgleiten, daher nur soviel.

Dieser http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...tin-und-der-legitime-praesident-a-957238.html Artikel zeigt es doch ganz deutlich. Janukowtisch ist nicht legitim abgesetzt worden. Wenn man mit der Politik einer Regierung unzufrieden ist, dann wählt man sie ab. So gehört sich das in einer Demokratie (die ja die Ukraine angeblich sein will). 

Da Janukowitsch weder demokratisch abgewählt noch verfassungsmäßig seines Amtes enthoben wurde, ist der Machtwechsel in Kiew vorallem eins, undemokratisch und illegal. Man kann nicht die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim für völkerrechtswidrig erklären und dem Putsch in Kiew für rechtmäßig.

Entweder war beides rechmäßig, oder beides war illegal. Aber alles andere ist Rosenpickerei. Ich verweise in diesem Zusammenhang gerne noch mal auf diesen Artikel.

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/usa-ukraine100.html

PS: Zu den 5 Mrd. Nichts desto trotz hat die USA sich nicht in innere Angelegenheit souveräner Staaten einzumischen. Die Innenpoltik der Ukraine ist Aufgabe des ukranischen Volkes und der von ihnen gewählten Poltiker, und nicht die Aufgabe des US-Außenministeriums.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Extremistische Handlungen sind generell nicht gut. Man kann sie daher nicht unterschiedlich bewerten. Man kann aber den Umgang mit ihnen bewerten und der Kreml befürwortet und befeuert die extremistischen Umtriebe der Separatisten nun schon seit Monaten, anstatt sie zu verurteilen. 1000 mal mahnte der Westen Russland, doch endlich mal deeskalierenden Einfluss auf die Separatisten zu nehmen, doch nichts in dieser Richtung geschah, im Gegenteil.



Wieivel deeskalierenden Einfluss hat der Westen denn auf die Terroristen vom Maidan genommen?




robafan1 schrieb:


> Nein. Mir genügt schon eine glaubhafte Quelle. Ich will die Inhalte von Wikileaks auch nicht leugnen. Trotzdem ist es für mich keine tolle Quelle. Nicht zu unrecht sind oftmals vor Gericht illegal beschaffte Beweise unzulässig. Und nichts anderes macht Wikileaks.



Womit wir bei der Frage wäre, was sind denn bitte "glaubhafte" Quellen und was nicht? Und wer hat im Ukrainekonflikt die Deutungshoheit darüber ?

PS: Das neue Desgin von PCGH ist ja ein Graus. Vorher war es wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer Post zu verfassen, Links zu setzen und Beiträge zu zitieren.


----------



## robafan1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir jetzt dutzende Beispiel nennen, wo auch andere Politiker ihre Volk belogen und betrogen haben, aber das würde dann (wie du es richtig angemerkt hatst) in Offtopic abgleiten, daher nur soviel.
> 
> Dieser http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...tin-und-der-legitime-praesident-a-957238.html Artikel zeigt es doch ganz deutlich. Janukowtisch ist nicht legitim abgesetzt worden. Wenn man mit der Politik einer Regierung unzufrieden ist, dann wählt man sie ab. So gehört sich das in einer Demokratie (die ja die Ukraine angeblich sein will).
> 
> ...


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe erschließt sich mir die Einmischung des US Außenministeriums in die Innenpolitik nicht.

Du bezeichest die Protestanten auf dem Maidan als Terroristen? Das kannst du mir aber bitte mal erklären. Und der Westen hatte nicht den Einfluss auf die Leute auf dem Maidan wie sie Russland hat auf die Separatisten. Sie wollten zwar alle eine Angliederung an die EU, allerdings mischten sich dann sicherlich auch Unruhestifter unter das Volk, deren Ziele nicht klar waren. Der Westen konnte die Maidan Protestler nicht so steuern wie Russland die Separatisten. Und wie bereits gesagt, sind die Maidan Prostester nicht soweit gegangen wie die Separatisten es immer noch tun.

Wer die Deutungshoheit hat? Nun si etwas gibt es nicht. Seriosität vor allem im Bezug auf Quellen schließt im groben folgende Merkmale ein:

1. Etablierte, vertrauenswürdige Seite (große Nachrichtenagentur, Webseiten der Tageszeitungen etc.)

2. Transparente und (möglichst) legale Informationsbeschaffung

3. Objektivität in Berichten 

4. Keine erkennbare politische Gesinnung

Über diese Punkte sollte man eigentlich im Konsens sein.


Mir würden schon mal überhaupt irgendwelche Quellen genügen. Ob man denen dann Glauben schenken kann, lässt sich dann sagen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo
Es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim. Es gab eine russische Annexion der Krim. Aber ich habe keine Lust, das immer wieder von vorne durchzukauen, verzeih... Glaub halt weiter dran... Und der Putsch, die Revolution, das "nenn es wie du willst" war formal nicht ganz rechtmäßig, richtig, es fehlten 2 (?) Prozent. Aber es ist nun mal so gekommen, der Westen hat das akzeptiert, weil in einer Revolution, und man kann es durchaus als Revolution bezeichnen, der gesunde Menschenverstand eben mehr zählt als eine bürokratische Formalie von 2%. Und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass 73 % die Mehrheit sind und die werden zusammen mit den Hunderttausenden Demonstranten als klares Bekenntnis des Volkes gewertet. Und die Ukraine legt im Übrigen jetzt erst ihre Gleise für Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und überhaupt westliche Werte. Sie ist im Umbruch... 

Ich finde, anstatt den Westen ständig auf die Anklagebank zu setzen, solltest du das selbe mal mit Russland versuchen. Das würde meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach wesentlich mehr Sinn machen...​


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Dezember 2014)

@ split99999

Wenn es doch revolutionäre Zeiten sind und die Verfassung, Menschenrechte egal sind, wie du sagst, ist auch das Völkerrecht egal und eine Diskussion über die Krim doch lächerlich!

Hunderttausende Demonstranten sind noch nicht mal eine Mehrheit von Kiew, geschweigen denn, dass sie die Mehrheit des ukrainischen Volkes entsprechen!
Übrigends zu deinen 73%, es gab keine Stimmenthaltungen oder Gegenstimmen, wo sind die restlichen 27%? 
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKviJYIlJ4*
Solche  Handlungen können sicher nur mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand durchgeführt werden!


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe erschließt sich mir die Einmischung des US Außenministeriums in die Innenpolitik nicht.



Sie haben eine nicht durch das Volk gewählte Gruppe finanziell unterstützt, ohne das mit der gewählten Regierung der Ukraine abzusprechen. Das nenn ich Einmischung in die Innenpolitik.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Du bezeichest die Protestanten auf dem Maidan als Terroristen? Das kannst du mir aber bitte mal erklären.



Direkt aus Wikiepedia:

Unter Terrorismus (lat. terror „Furcht, Schrecken“) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen (wie z. B. Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) gegen eine politische Ordnung zu verstehen, um einen politischen Wandel herbeizuführen. Der Terror dient als Druckmittel und soll vor allem Unsicherheit und Schrecken verbreiten oder Sympathie und Unterstützungsbereitschaft erzeugen.[1] Terrorismus ist keine militärische Strategie, sondern primär eine Kommunikationsstrategie.[2][3] Terroristen streben zwar nach Veränderungen der bestehenden Ordnung, doch greifen sie nicht militärisch nach Raum (wie z. B. der Guerillero), sondern wollen das Denken besetzen und dadurch Veränderungsprozesse erzwingen.

Genau das haben die Terroristen vom Maidan getan. Gewaltaktionen (z.b. das Besetzen von Regierungsgebäuden, Einsatz von Molotov-Cocktails gegen die Exektuive, und ist eigentlich jemals geklärt worden, von wem auf dem Maidan geschossen worden ist? Warum hat das neue Regime in Kiew kein Interesse an Ermittelungen?) um die bestehenden Ordnung zu beseitigen.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Und der Westen hatte nicht den Einfluss auf die Leute auf dem Maidan wie sie Russland hat auf die Separatisten. Sie wollten zwar alle eine Angliederung an die EU, allerdings mischten sich dann sicherlich auch Unruhestifter unter das Volk, deren Ziele nicht klar waren. Der Westen konnte die Maidan Protestler nicht so steuern wie Russland die Separatisten. Und wie bereits gesagt, sind die Maidan Prostester nicht soweit gegangen wie die Separatisten es immer noch tun.



Dafür hatte ich jetzt gerne Belege, dass der Westen keinen Einfluss auf die Terroristen hatte. Ich sage nur Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung und Klitschko, so als Stichworte.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Wer die Deutungshoheit hat? Nun si etwas gibt es nicht. Seriosität vor allem im Bezug auf Quellen schließt im groben folgende Merkmale ein:
> 
> 1. Etablierte, vertrauenswürdige Seite (große Nachrichtenagentur, Webseiten der Tageszeitungen etc.)
> 
> ...



1. Ist gegeben.
2. Ist auch gegeben.
3. Oh, da wird es schon schwierig. Unsere Presse ist genauso wenig objektiv, wie die in Russland.
4. Siehe 3. Die russische Presse schreibt im Sinne des Kremls, die westliche Presse im Sinne des Weißen Hauses.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Mir würden schon mal überhaupt irgendwelche Quellen genügen. Ob man denen dann Glauben schenken kann, lässt sich dann sagen.



Ich habe einen Artiel der Tagesschau und einem aus dem Focus gepostet. Erfüllen die nicht deine 4 Anforderungen? Geh doch erstmal auf meine Quellen ein, bevor du sagst es gäbe keine.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim. Es gab eine russische Annexion der Krim.



Es gab keine rechtmäßige Absetzung von Janukowitsch. Es gab einen gewaltsamen Umsturz in Kiew.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und der Putsch, die Revolution, das "nenn es wie du willst" war formal nicht ganz rechtmäßig, richtig, es fehlten 2 (?) Prozent. Aber es ist nun mal so gekommen, der Westen hat das akzeptiert, weil in einer Revolution, und man kann es durchaus als Revolution bezeichnen, der gesunde Menschenverstand eben mehr zählt als eine bürokratische Formalie von 2%. Und der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass 73 % die Mehrheit sind und die werden zusammen mit den Hunderttausenden Demonstranten als klares Bekenntnis des Volkes gewertet. Und die Ukraine legt im Übrigen jetzt erst ihre Gleise für Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und überhaupt westliche Werte. Sie ist im Umbruch...



2% sind 2%. So funktioniert ein Rechtsstaat. Aber es ist schön zusehen, dass du die angebliche "Annektion" der Krim als Unrecht ansiehst, den offenen Bruch der Verfassung bei der Abesetzung des gewählten Präsidentden aber mit "sind doch nur 2%" beiseite wischt. Wie nennt man das gleich nochmal?

Also, nach deinem Rechtsverständis darf man die gewählte Regierung gewaltsam absetzten, wenn die Mehrheit des Volkes mit der Poltitk der Regierung nicht mehr zufrieden ist? Na wenn das mal die Runde macht


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo 

​


> Also, nach deinem Rechtsverständis darf man die gewählte Regierung gewaltsam absetzten, wenn die Mehrheit des Volkes mit der Poltitk der Regierung nicht mehr zufrieden ist? Na wenn das mal die Runde macht



Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Ich hab gesagt, es ist nun mal so geschehen und der Westen hat es akzeptiert und ich hab dafür menschlich nachvollziehbare Gründe genannt. Und zu dem Rechtsverständnis der Putinversteher hier, die die territoriale Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine seitens Russland zu rechtfertigen versuchen und sich dabei an argumentativen Strohhalmen festhalten, sage ich der Höflichkeit wegen mal lieber nichts.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Ich hab gesagt, es ist nun mal so geschehen und der Westen hat es akzeptiert und ich hab dafür menschlich nachvollziehbare Gründe genannt. Und zu dem Rechtsverständnis der Putinversteher hier, die die territoriale Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine seitens Russland zu rechtfertigen versuchen und sich dabei an argumentativen Strohhalmen festhalten, sage ich der Höflichkeit wegen mal lieber nichts.



Ich liebe es jedesmal wenn "die Putinversteher" kommen .... 
Was sind denn Putinversteher ? Ihr lasst euch da in etwas treiben von dem ihr selber schon nichtsmehr mitbekommt. Wir "Putinversteher" sind Leute die a) an einem Friedlichen Zusammenleben der Völker interessiert sind b) uns der aktuellen Brisanz bewusst sind c) mahnen das, das Zusammenleben zwischen Europa und Russland nicht gegeneinander sondern miteinander funktioniert.  Jaja, das sind alles verrückte Dinge die nicht ernst genommen werden dürfen. Weswegen man Menschen die an diesen Punkten ein Interesse haben unterstellt das sie "minderwertig" sind. Das machts auch viel einfacher als unsere Motivationen zu erkennen und sich selber zu fragen "an welchem dieser Punkte stimme ich eigentlich mit der anderen Person überein ?

Aber um mal klare Fragen zu stellen, entscheiden also NATO und EU über Recht und Unrecht auf diesem Planeten ? Und warum sollten sich Staaten die sich nicht der NATO und EU zugehörig fühlen, diese als ihre Gesetze achten ? Und wie genau sieht eine Lösung aus ? Was erwartet ihr wenn es weiter geht wie bisher ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Dezember 2014)

Apropo Nato

Vielleicht fällt euch auch einmal auf, dass die Kriegshetze gegen Russland schon lange geplant war, damit die Nato ihre Berechtigung nicht verliert!

Die Quelle dürfte ja als objektiv gelten!
Der Beitrag ist vom 13.September 2013, also lange vor dem Maidan...
*
Zurück zu den Wurzeln
Die Nato denkt über ihre Zukunft nach dem Abzug aus Afghanistan nach /*

*http://uncut-news.ch/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/f1309212.010.pdf*


----------



## apap (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Nato besteht aus einen Haufen von Nationen mit verschiedenen Meinungen zu verschiedenen Konflikten. Der Iraqkrieg zeigte wie uneinig sich die Nato sein kann... zudem ist die Märchenstunde schon vorbei


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Die Nato besteht aus einen Haufen von Nationen mit verschiedenen Meinungen zu verschiedenen Konflikten. Der Iraqkrieg zeigte wie uneinig sich die Nato sein kann... zudem ist die Märchenstunde schon vorbei



Schön wärs...


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Dezember 2014)

Märchenstunde???

Das ist eine objektive, völlig zulässige freie und unabhängige Medie!!!!
Du unterstellst einer Leitmedie, dass sie Märchen erzählen????



			
				 apap schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nato besteht aus einen Haufen von Nationen mit verschiedenen Meinungen zu verschiedenen Konflikten.



...und trotzdem haben alle Nationen, egal, ob es ihnen gefällt oder nicht, Sanktionen gegen Russland verhängt!!!
....und das alles auf Drängen der US-Regierung, wie uns Joe Biden verriet.


----------



## robafan1 (4. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Märchenstunde???
> 
> Das ist eine objektive, völlig zulässige freie und unabhängige Medie!!!!
> Du unterstellst einer Leitmedie, dass sie Märchen erzählen????
> ...


Was spricht dagegen, Russland zu Sanktionieren? Was sollte der Westen denn sonst tun? Sich genauso militärisch einmischen wie Russland und einen dritten Weltkrieg riskieren (nuklear höchstwahrscheinlich)? Wohl kaum. Das lässt eher zu den Russen. Meine Meinung.

Und da du so sehr auf die Einhaltung der Forenregeln bedacht warst, bitte ich dich, das gleiche zu tun. Zitat aus 2.6 Dr Forenregeln:
"Bitte keine direkten Download-Links. In den Beiträgen soll nur auf die entsprechenden Homepages verlinkt werden, da wir nicht jeden Download-Link auf seinen Inhalt überprüfen können."

Das hast du jedoch bei deiner Quelle gemacht. Und rein anhand des PDFs lässt sich für mich nicht feststellen, was das für eine Seite ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Alle mal ne Runde Mitleid für Putin! o0

Russland: Putin hält Rede an die Nation - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Dezember 2014)

@ robofan1
In meinem von dir zitierten Beitrag ging es* inhaltlich* nicht um Sanktionen, nur mal so als Denkanstoß 



"Der Begriff *Direct Downloads (DDL) kennzeichnet Links für das direkte Herunterladen (Download) von Dateien (im Gegensatz zum Filesharing) und wird häufig auf Warez-Seiten verwendet." *Direct Downloads â€“ Wikipedia

Eine PDF-Datei ist kein Direkt Download Link! Es wurde nichts  auf deinem PC gedownloadet!

*Ich hoffe, du kannst auf Unterstellungen solcher Art in Zukunft verzichten!*

Zur Info: Eine PDF-Datei ist eine PDF-Datei!  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Document_Format

 Es erstaunt mich, dass du nicht feststellen konntest, das es sich um eine so populäre Leitmedie wie die FAZ handelte - den Namen der Zeitung  findet man auf Zeitungsseiten immer oben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurter_Allgemeine_Zeitung

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir mit diesen Informationen weiterhelfen!
Nun kannst du dich sicher auch mit dem Inhalt des genannten Artikels befassen! 





Offenbar war der Zwischenfall im ukrainischen Atomkraftwerk doch nicht so harmlos und hätte schlimme Folgen haben können!
Wenn man sich die Politik dahinter, unbedingt den Handel mit westlichen Partnern zu fördern, was auf Kosten der Sicherheit von uns allen geht, anschaut, ist das einfach nur unverantwortlich!

*http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/brennstaebe-ukraine-101.html*


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, Russland zu Sanktionieren? Was sollte der Westen denn sonst tun? Sich genauso militärisch einmischen wie Russland und einen dritten Weltkrieg riskieren (nuklear höchstwahrscheinlich)? Wohl kaum. Das lässt eher zu den Russen. Meine Meinung.



Also erstmal Sanktioniert nicht "der westen" Russland, sondern die EU. Was dagegen spricht ? Sanktionen sind Wirtschaftskrieg. Kriegerische Handlungen und sei es ökonomisch machen keinen Sinn. In dem Fall ist es aber noch unsinniger. 
Die Sanktionen betreffen hauptsächlich Russland und die EU, die EU so schwer das Biden ganz stolz erzählen musste wie die USA, die EU weichgeklopft haben das sie die Sanktionen betreiben obwohl sie eben Europa schaden wie nichts gutes. 
Als Beispiel sei Southstream genannt, dieses Projekt wurde jetzt von Russischer Seite gecanceled, die Auswirkungen werden dramatisch sein. Europa tut sich jetzt schon extrem schwer Klimaziele einzuhalten, wie wird diese Entwicklung wohl in Zukunft werden angesichts dessen das wir uns jetzt selber an der Gasversorgung beschnitten haben und das wo Gas in den nächsten Jahren dramatisch an bedeutung gewinnen wird ? 
Aber ich weiß wir dürfen uns von den "Bösen Russen" nichts gefallen lassen...  Der Vizepräsident der USA - Biden, war übrigens schonmal so fürsorglich und hat seinen Sohn in dem größten Ukrainischen Energieunternehmen installiert. 
In naher oder ferner Zukunft werden dann die Energieprobleme die eintreten werden von unseren Amerikanischen Freunden mit Fracking abgefangen werden. 
Ich wiederhole es nochmal, aber du wirst sicherlich auch eine gute Erklärung für so ein Verhalten haben und auch nicht nachvollziehen können warum man sagt "die ganze Aktion stinkt doch und wie dreist gehts denn noch, als Vizepräsident seinen Sohn in ein Konfliktgebiet als Vorstand des größten Energieanbieters zu installieren". 

Und Russland hat sich immernochnicht direkt Millitärisch eingemischt, du unterstellst Russland an dieser Stelle Aggressives Verhalten das wiederrum schamlos von  der NATO betrieben wurde.
Bisher unterstützen die Russen eben die "Seperatisten" so weit es geht ohne die eskalation mit der EU weiter anheizen zu wollen. 

 Nimm dir bitte einfach mal die 10 Minuten und setz dich mit "unseren Argumenten" wirklich auseinander. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjWuon2oGNc


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich halte es für gut möglich, dass Russland den Osten der Ukraine ohne die Bestrafung mit Sanktionen bereits okkupiert hätte. Die Vollmacht dafür hatte Putin sich schliesslich vom russischen Föderationsrat geben lassen. Von daher lässt sich über den Sinn der Sanktionen streiten. Und was das Erdgas angeht, so möchte die EU ohnehin die Abhängigkeit von russischem Erdgas verringern und die Energielandkarte Europas grundlegend verändern.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was das Erdgas angeht, so möchte die EU ohnehin die Abhängigkeit von russischem Erdgas verringern und die Energielandkarte Europas grundlegend verändern.



Womit genau heizen wir denn demnächst ? Fossile Brennstoffe entfallen, mit den Erneuerbaren Energien kommen wir auch kein Stück nach.  Wir können klar viel wollen, oder wir können uns mit den Realitäten auseinandersetzen und das beste drauß machen, das passiert im Moment aber einfach nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was das Erdgas angeht, so möchte die EU ohnehin die Abhängigkeit von russischem Erdgas verringern und die Energielandkarte Europas grundlegend verändern.



I hope so.
Ich steige nächstes Jahr auf Erdgas um. Ich hatte da schon etwas bedenken das ich da so stark von Russland abhängig bin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher 

Wieso? Bleibt alles wie bisher und langfristig werden andere Projekte gestartet und die Abhängigkeit von Russland reduziert. Du schiebst schon wieder Panik, kann das sein? Du solltest dich weniger mit den Ausdünstungen von Jebsen, Ganser, Ulfkotte und Co. beschäftigen, denn die tun deiner Seele offensichtlich nicht gut (rein subjektive Einschätzung). ​


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wieso? Bleibt alles wie bisher und langfristig werden andere Projekte gestartet und die Abhängigkeit von Russland reduziert. Du schiebst schon wieder Panik, kann das sein? Du solltest dich weniger mit den Ausdünstungen von Jebsen, Ganser, Ulfkotte und Co. beschäftigen, denn die tun deiner Seele offensichtlich nicht gut (rein subjektive Einschätzung). [/SIZE][/CENTER]



Aha, jetzt ist mein Seelenheil hier Thema der unterhaltung oder wie ? 
Kannst ja gerne mal ausführen wie man die Abhängigkeit von Russland reduziert (vor allem wozu ?)


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

Indem man seine Bezugsquellen erweitert und sich Öl und Gas auch ganz woanders herholt? Nordamerika z.B. hat ebenfalls enorme Vorkommen, nicht nur Russland.  
Und wozu? Ja, wozu wohl? Vielleicht damit Russland kein Druckmittel mehr hat?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Indem man seine Bezugsquellen erweitert und sich Öl und Gas auch ganz woanders herholt? Nordamerika z.B. hat ebenfalls enorme Vorkommen, nicht nur Russland.
> Und wozu? Ja, wozu wohl? Vielleicht damit Russland kein Druckmittel mehr hat?



Japp die USA haben riesige Mengen Schiefergas, das dumme ist nur das man dafür ein Säuregemisch in den Boden kippen muss, was die Grundwasserversorgung und die Natur auf ewigkeiten schädigt.  Im übrigen ist die Förderung teuer, den Preis zahlen wir dann alle gemeinsam mit einer zerstörerischen Technik die noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.  Am besten jagen wir die Welt direkt in die Luft, dann haben die Russen garkein Druckmittel mehr und wir müssen uns über solche banalitäten wie die Zukunft des Plantens und wie wir den Energiebedarf möglichst schonend und sozial decken keine Gedanken mehr machen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c


----------



## robafan1 (4. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ robofan1
> In meinem von dir zitierten Beitrag ging es* inhaltlich* nicht um Sanktionen, nur mal so als Denkanstoß
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der FAZ scheinst du in der Tat recht zu haben. Mich hat nur der Link misstrauisch gemacht ("uncut-news", schweizer domain)

Und warum du mir fett gedruckt deine Hoffnung vermitteln musst, dass ich in zukünftigen Beiträgen auf solche "Unterstellungen" verzichten kann, ist mir schleierhaft.

Das sollte keine Anschuldigung oder so sein. Ich habe ledeglich auf die Foren Regeln verwiesen. Denn sowohl auf meinem PC als auch auf dem Handy wurde sofort ein Download gestartet. Und die Datei war danach nicht auf dem Rechner. Und wenn deine genannten technischen Unterschiede das nicht zu einem expliziten Regelverstoß machen (keine Ahnung, steht mir nicht zu das zu entscheiden) so finde ich es doch unschön, wenn sofort ein Download gestartet wird.


----------



## apap (4. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Japp die USA haben riesige Mengen Schiefergas, das dumme ist nur das man dafür ein Säuregemisch in den Boden kippen muss, was die Grundwasserversorgung und die Natur auf ewigkeiten schädigt.  Im übrigen ist die Förderung teuer, den Preis zahlen wir dann alle gemeinsam mit einer zerstörerischen Technik die noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt.  Am besten jagen wir die Welt direkt in die Luft, dann haben die Russen garkein Druckmittel mehr und wir müssen uns über solche banalitäten wie die Zukunft des Plantens und wie wir den Energiebedarf möglichst schonend und sozial decken keine Gedanken mehr machen...



Mal ganz ehrlich, wieso schreibst du über Dinge deren Ausmaß dir nichtmal 3% bekannt sind? Das ist doch sehr schlechte Reklame, für einen Putinversteher 

1) Frackling birgt die Gefahr einer ögologischen Katastrophe aber es ist nicht so dass es in jedem Fall wo so tief gebohrt wurde zu Verunreinigungen wird. Stelle dir mal vor die Technik wird weiter entwickelt und Experten lernen dazu. 

2) Nichts ist ewig verschmutzt nur lange.

3) Die Förderung ist nicht teuer. Saudiarabien verliert sein Geschäft in den USA weil Frackling eine zu billige Alternative für die Konzerne darstellt.

4) Wenn wir den Planeten vergiften wollen sollten wir uns an das Beispiel Russlands halten. Die Sibirische Nordküste ist vergiftet, das Roden russischer Wälder im Auftrag Chinas ist nur mit Brasilien zu vergleichen, allerdings rodet man in Russland fröhlich in Naturschutzgebieten. Die Natur gerade mal 200 Km von der Megastadt Moskau, zählt zu den 10 am meisten belastetten Orten auf der Welt. Schon an der Grenze zu Polen merkt man dass Russland kaum in den Naturerhalt investiert wenn man sich die Wälder nur anschaut. Russland betreibt mit China den größeren Genezuid an der Natur als die USA. Aber Engstirnigkeit oder nicht wissen wollen, verpackt die eigene Meinung wohl am schönsten...


----------



## robafan1 (4. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, wieso schreibst du über Dinge deren Ausmaß dir nichtmal 3% bekannt sind? Das ist doch sehr schlechte Reklame, für einen Putinversteher
> 
> 1) Frackling birgt die Gefahr einer ögologischen Katastrophe aber es ist nicht so dass es in jedem Fall wo so tief gebohrt wurde zu Verunreinigungen wird. Stelle dir mal vor die Technik wird weiter entwickelt und Experten lernen dazu.
> 
> ...


Ist zwar offtopic, aber das kann ich nur bestätigen, dass Russen den Umweltschutz nun wirklich nicht so genau sehen. Wohne in der ehemaligen russischen Besatzungszone. Ölwechsel sah für die so aus: Altes Öl ablaufen und versickern lassen, neue rein 

In einigen Gebieten in meiner Nähe merkt man das heute noch: Wenn man die Wanne mit Wasser voll laufen lässt und einige Zeit wartet, setzt sich an der Oberfläche ein schmieriger Film ab. Unschön.


----------



## apap (4. Dezember 2014)

Gut fairerweise muss man sagen dass wir alle bekloppt sind weil wir je nach Möglichkeiten generell zu wenig für den Erhalt tuen. Kniffliges Thema aber den USA den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben wenn man selbst nicht besser ist, nichtmal in der konventionellen Gewinnung von Bodenschätzen bis zu vlt 800m Tiefe, ist schon ne Frechheit. Aber diese primitive Verdrehung von Fakten die einfacher nicht sein könnte, hat ja Konjunktur bei den nationalen-gesinnten Russen. Sehe was du sehen willst dann hast du auch recht


----------



## robafan1 (4. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Gut fairerweise muss man sagen dass wir alle bekloppt sind weil wir je nach Möglichkeiten generell zu wenig für den Erhalt tuen. Kniffliges Thema aber den USA den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben wenn man selbst nicht besser ist, nichtmal in der konventionellen Gewinnung von Bodenschätzen bis zu vlt 800m Tiefe, ist schon ne Frechheit. Aber diese primitive Verdrehung von Fakten die einfacher nicht sein könnte, hat ja Konjunktur bei den nationalen-gesinnten Russen. Sehe was du sehen willst dann hast du auch recht



Natürlich, alle leisten ihren Beitrag an der massiven Umweltverschmutzung heutzutage. Will auch nicht die Russen als Schuldige darstellen. Was die USA da abliefern ist auch unter aller Kanone. Von den aufstrebenden asiatischen Ländern ganz zu schweigen.  Da muss definitiv mehr passieren. Aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Dezember 2014)

Es geht nicht darum den USA irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben, sondern aufzuzeigen das der "Verzicht auf böses Russisches Gas" einfach kompletter Schwachsinn ist, die KlimaSituation ist ja eben schon so katastrophal genug, dazu noch unser vorpreschen richtung erneuerbare Energien usw.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> wie wird diese Entwicklung wohl in Zukunft werden angesichts dessen das wir uns jetzt selber an der Gasversorgung beschnitten haben und das wo Gas in den nächsten Jahren dramatisch an bedeutung gewinnen wird ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjWuon2oGNc



Du hast dich mit dem Thema Southstream offensichtlich nicht beschäftigt, sondern das Thema wieder nur in deine ideologische Weltsicht gepresst.
Die einzigen die einen wirklichen Schaden vom Stopp haben sind die Russen, und die beteiligten Unternehmen. Außerdem scheint dir nicht bewusst zu sein, das die EU den Bauprozess in den letzten Jahren immer wieder verzögert hat, was u.a. mit dem Umgang der Russen mit dem Gashahn geschuldet sein dürfte. Zudem liegt das Projekt schon seit Monaten still, das Sofia die Erteilung von Baugenehmigungen (auf Druck der EU) verschleppt hat.
Aber natürlich.. der liebe, gute Putin hat das Projekt jetzt eingestampft und die EU sind die dummen Geschädigten.


----------



## robafan1 (4. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum den USA irgendwas in die Schuhe zu schieben, sondern aufzuzeigen das der "Verzicht auf böses Russisches Gas" einfach kompletter Schwachsinn ist, die KlimaSituation ist ja eben schon so katastrophal genug, dazu noch unser vorpreschen richtung erneuerbare Energien usw.



Îch finde es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn wir weniger russisches Gas bekommen. Dann sind wir wenigstens mal gezwungen, mehr die regenerativen Energein zu erforschen. Und ob es nun windstill ist oder der Russe den Hahn zudreht. Das Wetter kann man vorhersagen


----------



## Amon (5. Dezember 2014)

Spätestens wenn du in deiner Wohnung sitzt und frierst wirst du das anders sehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn du in deiner Wohnung sitzt und frierst wirst du das anders sehen.



Dies würde erst eintreten, wenn Russland den Hahn zudreht, deshalb will die EU mehr Unabhängigkeit von russischem Gas und Öl. Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass die EU in Russland keinen zuverlässigen Versorger mehr sieht, wenn sie sich mit Russland in einem "Sanktionskrieg" befindet und das gegenseitige politische Vertrauen generell erschüttert ist?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Welche US Interessen ? 
Ukraine: Regierung wird mit AuslÃ¤ndern besetzt - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Gestern gab es dann einen Eklat im Ukrainischen Parlament, Abgeordnete wollten eine Debatte über diese Vorgänge mit "Gschmäckle". 
Die Lage ist dann eskaliert nachdem der Vorsitzende die Diskussion untersagen wollte. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je5I4sgvXD4


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dies würde erst eintreten, wenn Russland den Hahn zudreht, deshalb will die EU mehr Unabhängigkeit von russischem Gas und Öl. Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass die EU in Russland keinen zuverlässigen Versorger mehr sieht, wenn sie sich mit Russland in einem "Sanktionskrieg" befindet und das gegenseitige politische Vertrauen generell erschüttert ist?



Russland war solange ein zuverlässiger Partner,  bis die USA meinten, die EU müsse Sanktionen gegen Russland verhängen.

Ergebnis: Es schadet unserer und der russichen Wirtschaft, es schadet der Diplomatie zwischen Russland und der EU. Und die USA kostet es bei weitem nicht so viel, weil ihr Handel mit Russland westlich geringer ist.

Die europäischen Staaten sollten endlich anfangen nicht ständig nach Washingtons Pfeife zu tanzen und selber regieren. Es kann in Europa nur Frieden mit Russland und nicht gegen Russland geben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder ist die Rede von der bösen USA und Russlands Missetaten die Ukraine betreffend werden dabei wieder vollkommen ausgeblendet. Soll man dich eigentlich noch ernst nehmen oder willste hier Kasperle spielen?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Es geht nicht um "böse USA"  meine Fresse, es regt so unendlich auf das ihr nur eine schwarz/weiß sicht kennt. Das Problem an dieser Stelle sind doch eben "US Interessen" (selbst das sind sie ja nichtmal, die US Bevölkerung will sicherlich nicht das ihre Regierung so freidreht wie sie es seit Jahren tut) die gerade unendlich schädlich sind für Europa und Russland. Ich kanns noch 3mio mal schreiben und Leute wie du werden es nicht Raffen, ich halte die USA nicht für böse und auch ihre Bürger nicht und es gibt eine Menge toller Werte und Eigenschaften an den USA, aber ihre Geopolitik ist so katastrophal das alles zu spät ist. 

Sie führen sich mittlererweile auf das, das 3. Reich wohl neidisch geworden wäre.  
Wenn man nicht erkennen kann das US Interessen an dieser Stelle einfach schädlich sind und nur eine "hintergründige" rolle spielen sollten dann ist einem wirklich nichtmehr zu helfen.  Als würde man sich hier mit nem haufen Kindern unterhalten die nur "die bösen USA" "die bösen Russen" usw. kennen... Werdet erwachsen, lasst euch nicht immer in irgendwelche behinderten Feindbilder drängen und macht euch mal Gedanken wie das Zusammenleben besser klappen könnte, btw konstruktiv ist, statt einfach immernur Feindbilder zu bedienen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wieder ist die Rede von der bösen USA und Russlands Missetaten die Ukraine betreffend werden dabei wieder vollkommen ausgeblendet. Soll man dich eigentlich noch ernst nehmen oder willste hier Kasperle spielen?



Es geht nicht um die „böse“ USA und das „gute“ Russland.

Mein Maßstab zur Bewertung von politischen Vorgängen ist die Kausalität (Aktion => Reaktion).

Aktion: Der Westen (auch die USA) haben einseitig die verfassungswidrige Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten akzeptiert und die Terroristen vom Maidan einseitig als Vertretung der Ukraine anerkannt.

Reaktion: Die Krim wollte den Verbrechern in Kiew nicht Folge leisten und hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt.

Für mich ist die Sache eindeutig. Hätte man die Verbrecher vom Maindan als solche ins Gefängnis und nicht ins Parlament gesteckt und wäre der gewählte Präsident noch an der Macht, wäre die Krim auch noch Bestandteil der Ukraine.

Also trifft den Westen (einschließlich der USA) eine nicht unerhebliche Schuld an der Eskalation der Lage.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Orange Revolution â€“ Wikipedia 

Die Orange Revolution baut auf einem Muster auf, das ZUERST IN JUGOSLAWIEN entwickelt wurde, um die Regierung mit Slobodan Milošević zu STÜRZEN, welches in Form der sogenannten Rosenrevolution in Georgien weitergeführt wurde.[4] Obwohl diese Umstürze spontan wirkten, waren sie Resultate einer UMFANGREICHEN UNTERGRUNDTÄTIGKEIT, KONSPIRATION UND ZUSAMMENARBEIT innerhalb oppositioneller Gruppen. Jedem Umsturz ging eine Wahl voraus, bei der die prowestliche Opposition verlor, WORAUFHIN DEMONSTRATIONEN UND ANDERE AKTIONEN ERFOLGTEN. Bei all diesen Vorgängen waren studentische Aktivisten und Akademiker führend beteiligt, auch die ukrainische Pora! besteht fast nur aus Studenten. Die bisher bekannteste Umsturzbewegung war Otpor, eine Bewegung junger Leute und Studenten, die half, den prowestlichen Vojislav Kostunica in Serbien an die Macht zu bringen. In Georgien 2003 wurde die analoge Bewegung Kmara benannt. Eine bis jetzt erfolglose Bewegung in Weißrussland heißt Subr. Sie trat 2004 bei den dortigen Wahlen in Erscheinung. In der Ukraine arbeitet die Studentenbewegung Pora! für den Umsturz, sie gilt in den ukrainischen Medien und bei den Sicherheitskräften als Terrororganisation. Sechs Pora-Aktivisten sind Mitte November 2004 wegen Terrorismusverdacht verhaftet worden, da bei ihnen Sprengstoff, Zünder und eine Granate gefunden wurden. Die Pora, westliche Regierungen und die Anhänger von Juschtschenko hingegen halten die Pora nicht für eine terroristische Organisation.[4]

DIE AKTIVISTEN DIESER BEWEGUNGEN WURDEN IN DEN TAKTIKEN GEWALTLOSEN WIDERSTANDS AUSGEBILDET, VON EINER KOALITON PROFESSIONELLER WESTLICHER BERATER, HELFER UND POLLSTER, DIE DURCH EINE REIHE VON WESTLICHEN REGIERUNGEN, ARGENTUREN UND ORGANISATIONEN UNTERSTÜTZT WURDEN, ZUM BEISPIEL VON DER KONRAD ADENAUER STIFTUNG  und - laut der britischen Tageszeitung The Guardian - durch das US-Außenministerium (State Department) und USAID zusammen mit dem National Democratic Institute, dem International Republican Institute, der zum großen Teil von der amerikanischen Regierung finanzierten Organisation Freedom House und dem Milliardär George Soros mit seinem Open Society Institute. DIE DEUTSCHE WOCHENZEITUNG "DIE ZEIT" BEHAUPTETE UNTER ANDEREM, JUSCHTSCHENKO UND SEINE KREISE ERHIELTEN ALLEINE AUS DEN USA MINDESTENS  65 MILLIONEN US-DOLLAR ÜBER VERSCHIEDENE KANÄLE. ZIEL DER USA SEI ES, AUF DIESE WEISE DIE NATO AUSZUDEHNEN UND DIE EU ZU SCHWÄCHEN.
Juschtschenko verprach vor den Wahlen zudem, das ER DEN PLAN FÜR EINEN EUROASIATISCHEN WIRTSCHAFTSRAUM ZERREIßEN WERDE, SOLLTE ER GEWINNEN.






Keine Ahnung wer von euch die Orangene Revolution damals verfolgt hat, aber damals gab es ja schon extrem starke Interessen einen Keil zwischen Europa und Russland zu treiben. Es wurde dann ja eine Menge unternommen das die "Revolution" schon damals hätte stattfinden können. 
Auf den letzten cm sind auf friedlichem Wege der Bewegung die Puste ausgegangen und jetzt 10 Jahre später, haben die selben Leute an diesem Punkt eben "nachgeholfen"  (Maidan) und der Rest ist Geschichte. 

Eine Frage an unsere "NATO LEUTE" :  Hatte die Revolution in der UKRAINE, also das Spezielle Interesse warum dort usw. damit zu tun das 
a) Die USA gerne Demokratische Strukturen stärken möchte (das wäre ja noch akzeptabel, wenn auch diplomatisch nicht "die Feine Art"     * Ist gerne die Offzielle Geschichte die uns verkauft wird, mit schön Feenstaub und Regenbögen
b) Wir Westliche Wertegemeinschaft auf expansion angewiesen sind, weil unser Wirtschaftssystem sonst kollabiert da wir ein Giral/Schuldgeld System Besitzen und sonst die angehäuften Verbindlichkeiten nicht bedienen  könnten. Kann es nicht sein das wir durch unsere Aggressive Expansion selber als Aggressor in der Welt auftreten und damit zur Gefahr für die Weltsicherheit werden/wurden ?            *Könnte das nicht vielleicht eher an der Realität dran sein, als die Regenbogen Feenstaub Story ?

Ich weiß das sind ein Haufen verrückter Fragen mit denen man sich da auseinander Setzen muss, aber ich denke das die Antworten darauf zielführender sind als uns immer einzureden das wir Freiheit und Demokratie irgedwohin exportieren wollen, oder ein dringendes bedürfniss hätten das Staaten die Wirtschaftlich katastrophal aufgestellt sind, plötzlich Teil unserer "Wertegemeinschaft" sind...


----------



## schlumpi13 (5. Dezember 2014)

Der Grund für den Maidan und die verfassungswidrige Absetzung von Janukowitsch war doch angeblich das *Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU*.

Bloß warum  war dieser Grund für die Außenpolitik der USA wichtiger als für die EU? Es waren US-Politiker auf dem Maidan. Extra für den Maidan eröffnete US-finanzierte Fernsehsender riefen die Kiewer Bevölkerung zur Unterstützung des Maidans und zu Protesten gegen Janukowitsch wegen des nicht unterschriebenen Assoziierungsabkommen  auf! 
Erst nach dem bekanntgewordenen "F.... the EU" kam die EU unter Druck der USA als neuer Konfliktpartner der Ukrainekrise und Unterstützer des Maidan ins Spiel.
Wäre es nicht logisch gewesen, dass die EU mit der Ukraine den Konflikt gehabt hätte und die USA erst dazu gekommen wäre, um uns gegen Russland zu helfen, nachdem die "bösen" Russen den Wunsch der Regierung der autonomen Republik Krim nach dem Referendum der Krimbewohner einfach  "akzeptiert" haben?

Es wäre doch mal schön, wenn mir das jemand ohne ""böse Russen - haben einfach Krim geklaut" erklären könnte, denn der Maidan führte erst zum Putsch und nach dem Putsch kam erst die Krim.
Also warum kämpfte die USA offiziell für ein Assoziierungsabkommen der EU mit der Ukraine, die EU aber erst nachdem sie von den USA dazu aufgefordert wurden?

Warum mischt sich die USA in die Innen- und Erweiterungspolitik der EU ein?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum mischt sich die USA in die Innen- und Erweiterungspolitik der EU ein?



Ist das eine nicht das andere ? 


Aso und wir können uns langsam alle warm anziehen... 
Bin mal gespannt wann der Tag ist an dem Offiziell der 3. Weltkrieg ausgerufen wird. 
https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-resolution/758


----------



## Poulton (5. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Îch finde es gar nicht so schlecht, wenn wir weniger russisches Gas bekommen. Dann sind wir wenigstens mal gezwungen, mehr die regenerativen Energein zu erforschen. Und ob es nun windstill ist oder der Russe den Hahn zudreht. Das Wetter kann man vorhersagen


Man muss nichtmal mit regenerativen Energien anfangen. Europa selbst hat genug Erdgaslagerstätten, die sich auf herkömmliche Weise, also ohne Fracking, erschließen lassen (z.B. Griechenland) bzw. die schon erschlossen sind (z.B. Norwegen) und wo man die Förderung problemlos erhöhen könnte. Algerien hat auch noch so einige Lagerstätten, die nur auf ihre Erschließung warten.
NZZ: Schwindender Einfluss Moskaus - Litauen entwindet sich Gazprom

Achja: Selbst hierzulande ist man nicht so dumm und verlässt sich einzig und allein auf Russland als Erdgaslieferanten: Energieversorgung: Deutschland hat die größten Erdgasspeicher Europas - DIE WELT


----------



## schlumpi13 (5. Dezember 2014)

*"Der verborgende Öl Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite?...."*
Der verborgende Ã–l Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite? | claro.de


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die „böse“ USA und das „gute“ Russland.
> 
> Mein Maßstab zur Bewertung von politischen Vorgängen ist die Kausalität (Aktion => Reaktion).
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das genau anders herum.
Die frühere Regierung hat Versprechen gemacht die sie dann gebrochen haben.
Daraufhin kam es dann zu den Demonstrationen und am Ende kam es dann zur Absetzung der Präsidenten.
Als Russland gesehen hat dass die Ukraine wieder Richtung EU wandert haben sie kurzerhand einige Demonstranten abgeknallt und dadurch dem Osten der Ukraine vorgegaukelt dass russische Minderheiten nun in Gefahr sind.
Nebenbei haben sie dann noch die Krim einkassiert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *"Der verborgende Öl Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite?...."*
> Der verborgende Ã–l Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite? | claro.de



Ja. Kennen wir, Darüber hat Dirk Müller auch schon philosophiert.
Hört sich alles supertoll an aber Beweise gibt es nicht. Außerdem sind die Griechen sowieso in die Pleite marschiert weil sie schlichtweg beim Euroeintritt beschissen haben.
Aber was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die „böse“ USA und das „gute“ Russland.
> 
> Mein Maßstab zur Bewertung von politischen Vorgängen ist die Kausalität (Aktion => Reaktion).
> 
> ...



Dann ließ dir mal deinen eigenen Post noch mal durch: 



> *Russland war solange ein zuverlässiger Partner, bis die USA meinten, die EU müsse Sanktionen gegen Russland verhängen.*
> 
> Ergebnis: Es schadet unserer und der russichen Wirtschaft, es schadet der Diplomatie zwischen Russland und der EU. Und die USA kostet es bei weitem nicht so viel, weil ihr Handel mit Russland westlich geringer ist.
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid, aber dort steht, dass die USA die Schuld für die Sanktionierung Russlands allein tragen. Zumindest kommt es so rüber. Von einer lediglich nicht unerheblichen Mitschuld der USA, über die man vielleicht diskutieren könnte (obgleich ich deinen Standpunkt zur Krim absurd und deine Diffamierung der Maidan-Aktivisten als Terroristen anstößig finde), war da nicht die Rede. Aber nichts für ungut.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau anders herum.
> Die frühere Regierung hat Versprechen gemacht die sie dann gebrochen haben.
> Daraufhin kam es dann zu den Demonstrationen und am Ende kam es dann zur Absetzung der Präsidenten.
> Als Russland gesehen hat dass die Ukraine wieder Richtung EU wandert haben sie kurzerhand einige Demonstranten abgeknallt und dadurch dem Osten der Ukraine vorgegaukelt dass russische Minderheiten nun in Gefahr sind.
> Nebenbei haben sie dann noch die Krim einkassiert.



Ich respektiere deine Meinung, weil sich die Maidan Situation nicht abschließend klären lässt, eine Logik kann ich hinter diesem Gedankengang trotzdem nicht erkennen, zumal es dann schon wieder an "kleinen Details" hapert wie z.B. dem "Absetzen" das "Absetzen" war eine Flucht des damaligen Präsidenten der offensichtlich mit der Lage überfordert war und um sein Leben gefürchtet hat.  (Mein Mitleid hält sich bei ihm in Grenzen, weil er auch einen riesen Teil der Verantwortung an der Lage hält, durch sein Pokern zwischen EU und Russland abkommen). 
Im Übrigen ist der "klassische Verlauf" eines Putsches nicht, das man als das Land das schon sehr viel Einfluss ausübt (Russland) dann selber die Lage einfach sinnfrei zum Eskalieren bringt um dann in dem ganzen Chaos zu versuchen Ordnung herzustellen, sondern man nutzt als Putschende Kraft ( Finanziers des Putsches/EU/NATO) das Chaos um neue "Rahmenbedingungen" zu schaffen.

Und die Griechen sind nicht in die Pleite Maschiert weil sie "Beschissen haben" sondern weil sie wie viele andere Länder in Europa nicht die Wirtschaft für ein Konstrukt wie die EU und den Euro haben.  Die EU & Euro sind von Anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt gewesen.


----------



## robafan1 (5. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *"Der verborgende Öl Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite?...."*
> Der verborgende Ã–l Krieg – Trieb die USA Griechenland mit Absicht in die Pleite? | claro.de



Was soll ständig diese antiamerikanische Hetze? Dazu noch vollkommen offtopic! Anscheinend interessiert dich der moderative Hinweis nicht, sonst hättest du dein Verhalten vielleicht etwas geändert. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ständig, bei jeglicher Gelegenheit, werden hier angebliche "Missetaten der USA aufgedeckt, die hier überhaupt nicht Thema sind.

Ich halte das so langsam für absurd, was siech hier alles anhäuft: USA sind Schuld am Ukraine Konflikt, USA sind Schuld an Griechenlands finazieller Lage, USA sind Schuld an der Umweltverschmutzung. Achja und 9/11 nicht zu vergessen, daran sind sie natürlich auch Schuld. Mich nervt das einfach nur.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Was soll ständig diese antiamerikanische Hetze? Dazu noch vollkommen offtopic! Anscheinend interessiert dich der moderative Hinweis nicht, sonst hättest du dein Verhalten vielleicht etwas geändert. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Ständig, bei jeglicher Gelegenheit, werden hier angebliche "Missetaten der USA aufgedeckt, die hier überhaupt nicht Thema sind.
> 
> Ich halte das so langsam für absurd, was siech hier alles anhäuft: USA sind Schuld am Ukraine Konflikt, USA sind Schuld an Griechenlands finazieller Lage, USA sind Schuld an der Umweltverschmutzung. Achja und 9/11 nicht zu vergessen, daran sind sie natürlich auch Schuld. Mich nervt das einfach nur.



Oder du bist einfach nicht in der Lage nachzuvollziehen, das er und andere hier schon zigmal geschrieben haben, das es nicht um Antiamerikanismus geht, sondern wenn soetwas genannt wird um geopolitische Interessen der USA die permanent unter den Teppich gekehrt werden (sind ja quasi nicht vorhanden, die USA sind wohl ein Hort von Selbsaufopfernden Politikern, die keinerlei eigene Interessen verfolgen) 
.
Und die Griechenland Situation hat auch (wenn auch nur sehr fern und nicht zielführend) mit der Ukraine Situation zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher 

Mach dir doch mal lieber Gedanken über die geopolitischen Interessen des Kremls. Die sind besonders im Hinblick auf die Krim und den Osten der Ukraine sehr interessant. Komischerweise hab ich von dir, Kaaruzo und Schlumpi nicht einen kritischen Beitrag zu Russlands Aktionen in diesem Konflikt gelesen. Von euch hört man nur Kritik an den USA, die in den meisten Fällen sogar reine Spekulation ist, aber nie an Russland. Und ihr wollt neutral sein, objektiv? Haha, da lachen ja die Hühner. 

Und dann wollt ich dich noch mal was persönliches fragen (wenn ich darf): Auf der vorigen Seite sprachst du von einer Ölkrise, dann von Umweltverschmutzung, hier auf dieser Seite sprachst du vom dritten Weltkrieg und dem angeblichen Scheitern des Euro und der EU. Bist du immer so drauf? Es gibt Pessimisten und es gibt Realisten. Oft halten sich die Pessimisten für Realisten, sind es aber natürlich nicht. Wozu zählst du dich? ​


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich respektiere deine Meinung, weil sich die Maidan Situation nicht abschließend klären lässt, eine Logik kann ich hinter diesem Gedankengang trotzdem nicht erkennen, zumal es dann schon wieder an "kleinen Details" hapert wie z.B. dem "Absetzen" das "Absetzen" war eine Flucht des damaligen Präsidenten der offensichtlich mit der Lage überfordert war und um sein Leben gefürchtet hat.  (Mein Mitleid hält sich bei ihm in Grenzen, weil er auch einen riesen Teil der Verantwortung an der Lage hält, durch sein Pokern zwischen EU und Russland abkommen).
> Im Übrigen ist der "klassische Verlauf" eines Putsches nicht, das man als das Land das schon sehr viel Einfluss ausübt (Russland) dann selber die Lage einfach sinnfrei zum Eskalieren bringt um dann in dem ganzen Chaos zu versuchen Ordnung herzustellen, sondern man nutzt als Putschende Kraft ( Finanziers des Putsches/EU/NATO) das Chaos um neue "Rahmenbedingungen" zu schaffen.



So kann man das eben darstellen. 
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sind  immer mehrere an einer solchen Situation verantwortlich zu machen.
Du scheinst aber Russlands Verantwortung schlicht auszublenden und schiebst es einer Seite zu. Das kann ich genauso machen wie geschehen.
Nur bringt das niemanden weiter.
Es geht darum Klarheit zu schaffen. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Ukrainer wollen sich eher der EU als Russland annähern. Im Osten gibt es welche die mit dem Kurs der Regierung nicht einverstanden sind.
Aber gleich zu den Waffen zu greifen und sich abspalten wollen halte ich für sowas von überzogen dass es schon grotesk ist. 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein mal miteinander zu reden und zu erfahren was denn die jeweils andere Seite überhaupt will.
Aber die Fronten sich derart verhärtet dass daran aktuell nicht zu denken ist. Und genau daran ist meiner Meinung nach Russland eher Schuld als der Westen.
Die USA klammere ich hier mal aus denn es geht um die EU und Russland.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und die Griechen sind nicht in die Pleite Maschiert weil sie "Beschissen haben" sondern weil sie wie viele andere Länder in Europa nicht die Wirtschaft für ein Konstrukt wie die EU und den Euro haben.  Die EU & Euro sind von Anfang an zum scheitern verurteilt gewesen.



Die Griechen haben beschissen ohne Ende um überhaupt den Euro zu bekommen. Ihre Wirtschaft war für eine so starke Währung viel zu schwach und ich bin davon überzeugt dass das auch alles gewusst haben aber man wollte die "Wiege der Demokratie" nicht außen vor lassen. 
Und heute hast du eben den Salat.
Aber das ist ein Thema das wirklich ausgelagert gehört.


----------



## schlumpi13 (5. Dezember 2014)

@ robafan1
Wenn du nicht in der Lage warst (bist?), dich an Forenregeln zu halten und meine gut gemeinten Warnungen ignoriert hast, ist das *dein* Problem!!!!
Ich habe dich jedenfalls *nicht* gemeldet!
Deine ständigen Unterstellungen und "Anprangerungen" - womit du schon wieder gegen Forenregeln verstößt, kannst du dir einfach sparen!

@ Threshold

Dein Off-Topic -Vorwurf hat gerade nichts mit Doppelmoral zu tun?
Passt dir der Inhalt meines Beitrags nicht?
Poulton brachte Griechenland etc. mit in die Diskussion, das war natürlich nicht off topic für dich?
Die USA ist in den Ukrainekonflikt verwickelt!
Europa ist in den Ukrainekonflikt verwickelt!
...und hättest du dir mal die Zeit genommen, über meine Fragen nachzudenken, auf meine Fragen zu antworten, wäre dir auch der Bezug zu meinem Artikel aufgefallen! 
Aber klar, die USA klammert man aus, weil sie ja nichts mit dem Maidan und der Ukrainekrise zu tun haben??? Träum weiter!
Schon komisch, dass es da keine Beweise gibt, wo doch der Herr Müller, auf seine Quellen verweist und darum bittet, dass man sich diese genau ansehen soll!

Ach so, jetzt waren es die Russen, die Polizei wie Demonstranten gleichermaßen beschossen haben???
Dafür hast du doch sicher Beweise?
Wer Vorteile davon hatte, wissen wir! Wer nicht an der Untersuchung dieser Schüsse interessiert ist, wissen wir auch!
Russland hat meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile davon, eigentlich nur Nachteile und für dumm halte ich die Russen nicht!
Ich bin wirklich so neugierig auf deine Beweise!


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Es gäbe sicherlich einen Haufen Kritikpunkte, aber wozu ? Die meisten sind Innerpolitsche Themen und ich finde das wir in Europa genug mit eigenen Problemen zu kämpfen haben wenn wir nicht gerade mal wieder mit dem Finger auf ein anderes Land zeigen. Falls es dir aufgefallen ist habe ich (glaube auch die meisten anderen) Argumente gebracht, die das Ausserpolitische Auftreten der USA Kritisieren. Es geht also darum wie die USA andere Länder in ihrer Freiheit einschneiden, bzw. deren Interessen hinter ihre eigenen Stellen. Soll ich jetzt ne Dose Coca Cola öffnen und trinken als ob ich nen Orgasmus kriege das du mir nicht permanent Antiamerkianismus unterstellst ? 

Ich weiß jetzt kommt wieder böser Antiamerikanismus, aber ich kann eben Russland nicht als den Hort des Bösen ausmachen, weil wir hier in Heuchlerei ersticken das alles zu spät ist. Wir unterstellen also Russland das es "Imperialistisch agieren könnte" während die USA mit 700-1000 Militärstützpunkten auf der ganzen Welt vertreten sind. Und Russland hat auch nicht in den letzten Jahrzehnten soviel Chaos auf der Welt angestellt (ob sie so friedlich sind sei dahingestellt, aber fakt ist nunmal das sie seit ewigkeiten genug mit sich selber zu tun haben und was ich den Russen zu gute halte ist das sie ihre Probleme nicht auf die Welt übertragen oder eine Lösung darin suchen andere Nationen in die Steinzeit zu Bombadieren).  Und wir in Europa beteiligen und verdienen noch an dem ganzen Scheiss. Hat sich jemals 1 Afghanischer Soldat auf Deutschem Boden befunden und hat Deutschland attackiert ?  Nein, aber wir sind in Afghanistan, führen dort Krieg und geben ihm tolle namen wie "Humanitäre Mission".  Wir können uns die ******** schön reden wie wir wollen, aber die NATO ist seit Jahrzehnten ein Angriffsbündniss und für jedes Land das ihm in die quere kommt, werden tolle neue Begriffe erfunden die immerwieder nur das selbe verschleiern sollen "wir bestimmen wolang es geht, wir kontrollieren die Rohstoffe und den Handel" 



Und warum sollte ich wegen der Punkte die ich genannt habe pessimistisch sein ? Ich sehe darin Herrausforderungen, aber es wäre mal schön wenn man sich diesen Problemen widmen, statt immernur die Symptome zu bekämpfen.
Wie man die Gefahr eines 3. Weltkriegs nicht erkennnen kann in der aktuellen Lage aber dann anderen was von Realismus erklären möchte, muss ich auch nicht verstehen oder ?



Threshold schrieb:


> So kann man das eben darstellen.
> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sind  immer mehrere an einer solchen Situation verantwortlich zu machen.
> Du scheinst aber Russlands Verantwortung schlicht auszublenden und schiebst es einer Seite zu.



Nein Russland hat dicht gemacht, ist auf die Krim "maschiert" und se damit für die Ukrainische Armee dicht gemacht, sie unterstützen auch offensichtlich die "Seperatisten", aber sie haben das nicht als Agressive Handlung getan, sondern als REAKTION. 
Wir können jetzt 3 Millionen mal rumdiskutieren, das ändert nichts an den FAKTEN. Und Fakt ist nunmal das die ersten Aggressionshandlungen in diesem Konflikt von uns kamen und dadurch das weder wir noch die Russen zurückziehen werden, es demnächst katastrophal Knallen wird.



edit: Am Geilsten ist eh wie die USA von "eurer Seite" ausgeblendet werden, auch kein Wort zu dem Dokument das ich vorhin gepostet habe. Da liefert sich die USA den Grund für den 3. Weltkrieg selber und kein Wort, nichts. Die machen das nur zum Spass in ihrem Kongress...


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau anders herum.
> Die frühere Regierung hat Versprechen gemacht die sie dann gebrochen haben.
> Daraufhin kam es dann zu den Demonstrationen und am Ende kam es dann zur Absetzung der Präsidenten.
> Als Russland gesehen hat dass die Ukraine wieder Richtung EU wandert haben sie kurzerhand einige Demonstranten abgeknallt und dadurch dem Osten der Ukraine vorgegaukelt dass russische Minderheiten nun in Gefahr sind.
> Nebenbei haben sie dann noch die Krim einkassiert.



Du hast auch völlig recht.  Der Präsident hat sein Wort gebrochen und das Volk hat dagegen demonstriert. Bis zu diesem Punkt ist auch alles in Ordnung, und ich gehe damit konform.

Was hätten die Ukrainer machen können? Sie hätten bei der nächsten regulären Wahl, den Präsidenten abwählen und eine pro-europäische Partei/Person wählen können. So macht man das in einer Demokratie. Das man von Politikern belogen wird, gibt einem nicht das Recht für gewaltsame Umstürze.

Den gewählten Präsidenten verfassungswidrig zu stürzen ist ein Verbrechen, das in den meisten Ländern (und wohl auch in der Ukraine) mit schweren Haftstrafen belegt wird. Deshalb hab ich ja auch die Kausalität eingebracht. Vor jeder Reaktion, steht ein Aktion.

Und man kan zu dem Vorgang auf der Krim stehen wie man will (ich akzeptiere eure Meinung, das ihr das für falscht haltet), aber eins ist Fakt. Der gewaltsame Sturz des gewählten Präsidenten war DAVOR. Ergo, sind die Schuldigen dort zu suchen. Und das sind eindeutig die Terroristen vom Maidan, logistisch und finanziell unterstützt vom Westen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dann ließ dir mal deinen eigenen Post noch mal durch:
> Tut mir Leid, aber dort steht, dass die USA die Schuld für die Sanktionierung Russlands allein tragen. Zumindest kommt es so rüber. Von einer lediglich nicht unerheblichen Mitschuld der USA, über die man vielleicht diskutieren könnte (obgleich ich deinen Standpunkt zur Krim absurd und deine Diffamierung der Maidan-Aktivisten als Terroristen anstößig finde), war da nicht die Rede. Aber nichts für ungut.



Habe ich. In den einem Post spreche ich von der Eskalation der Lage (und daran waren der Westen + USA schuld), in dem anderen Post spreche ich von den Sanktionen. Diese Schuld trifft eindeutig die USA.

Was hätte man denn nach den Ereignissen auf der Krim tuen können?

1. Russland akzeptiert die neue "Regierung", der Westen akzeptiert den neuen Status der Krim. Daran hatte der Westen (allen voran die USA) kein Interesse.
2. Man kehrt zurück zum alten Status. Janukowtisch Präsident, Krim zurück zur Ukraine. Daran hatte der Westen (allen voran die USA) kein Interesse.

Das wären 2 denkbare Punkte über die man hätten reden können. Aber der Westen samt USA, wollten keinen Kompriss sondern nur das Maximalziel. Also hat der Westen (angetrieben von den USA) Sanktionen verhängt und die Sache damit unnötig verschärft.

BTW: Du kannst meine Formulierung gerne anstößig finden, das ist dein gutes Recht. Ich hingegen finde es bedenklich das du geltendes Recht in der Ukraine ganz lapidar mit "sind doch nur 2%" beiseite wischt. Entweder ist man für Einhaltung des Rechts (dann bitte aber nicht nur auf der Krim, sondern auch in Kiew) oder man ist es nicht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Mach dir doch mal lieber Gedanken über die geopolitischen Interessen des Kremls. Die sind besonders im Hinblick auf die Krim und den Osten der Ukraine sehr interessant. Komischerweise hab ich von dir, Kaaruzo und Schlumpi nicht einen kritischen Beitrag zu Russlands Aktionen in diesem Konflikt gelesen. Von euch hört man nur Kritik an den USA, die in den meisten Fällen sogar reine Spekulation ist, aber nie an Russland. Und ihr wollt neutral sein, objektiv? Haha, da lachen ja die Hühner.



Ich höre von dir keinen Kritik daran, dass der Westen samt USA den gewaltsamen Umsturz des gewählten Präsidenten gutheißt.

Btw, mein Standpunkt ist keine Spekulation, ich habe zwei sehr gute Quellen gebracht (darüber hinaus von zwei renomierten deutschen Adressen, nichts Russenpropaganda oder so), aber auf die gehst du versorglich nie ein. Vermutlich weil du diese Doppelmoral nicht logisch erklären kannst.

Es ist ja auch nicht nachvollziehbar, warum geltendes Recht in Kiew nicht gelten soll, aber auf der Krim pochen plötzlich alle auf Einhaltung der Verfassung. Orwell hatte Recht, manche sind halt gleicher als andere.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hätten die Ukrainer machen können? Sie hätten bei der nächsten regulären Wahl, den Präsidenten abwählen und eine pro-europäische Partei/Person wählen können. So macht man das in einer Demokratie. Das man von Politikern belogen wird, gibt einem nicht das Recht für gewaltsame Umstürze.



Absolut. Das wäre der logische Schritt in einer Demokratie. 
Wenn ich mit der Politik nicht zufrieden bin wähle ich eine andere Partei die meine Ziele eher vertritt.
Das Problem ist nur dass du die Ukraine nicht mit "normalen" Demokratien wie Deutschland vergleichen kannst.
Genauso wie in Ägypten wo die Leute eben schnell auf der Straße sind war es auch in der Ukraine.
Dann ist die Sache eben eskaliert und ich nehme auch mal stark an dass der Präsident und dessen Regierung auch nur deswegen abgesetzt worden sind weil den Parlamentariern der Arsch auf Grundeis ging.
Stell dir mal vor was passiert wäre wenn sie gesagt hätten dass 3% für eine Absetzung gefehlt hätten?
Dann hätten sie das Parlament gestürmt und alle "abgesetzt".
Eine vorbildliche Demokratie sieht natürlich anders aus. In diesem Fall haben sie einfach den Präsidenten abgesetzt weils das kleinere Übel war.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den gewählten Präsidenten verfassungswidrig zu stürzen ist ein Verbrechen, das in den meisten Ländern (und wohl auch in der Ukraine) mit schweren Haftstrafen belegt wird. Deshalb hab ich ja auch die Kausalität eingebracht. Vor jeder Reaktion, steht ein Aktion.



Richtig. Aber wie oben geschrieben -- was wäre die Alternative?
Dass die Bevölkerung das Parlament stürmt und ein Krieg ausbricht?
Die Absetzung des Präsident hat das verhindert.
Alles weitere war ja nicht vorherzusehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und man kan zu dem Vorgang auf der Krim stehen wie man will (ich akzeptiere eure Meinung, das ihr das für falscht haltet), aber eins ist Fakt. Der gewaltsame Sturz des gewählten Präsidenten war DAVOR. Ergo, sind die Schuldigen dort zu suchen. Und das sind eindeutig die Terroristen vom Maidan, logistisch und finanziell unterstützt vom Westen.



Wie gesagt.
Ich stimme dir zu dass Demokratie anders funktionieren sollte. Das gilt aber eben auf beiden Seiten.
Wenn auf der Krim die Bevölkerung die Wahl hat für oder gegen die Abspaltung zu stimmen dann haben bewaffnete Milizen -- denen man offenbar ansehen konnte für welche Seite sie sind -- an den Wahllokalen nichts verloren.
Eine freie und unabhängige Wahl sieht für mich ganz klar anders aus.

Und schon sind wir wieder beim nächsten Problem. Für dich ist es klar dass es Terroristen sind und dass sie vom Westen unterstützt wurden.
Nur gibt es dafür eben keinerlei Belege.
Niemand weiß wer dort geschossen hat, in wessen Auftrag und welche Interessen im Geheimen verfolgt wurden. Alles ist Spekulation.
Und genauso sehe ich das.Viele Parteien haben ein Interesse daran Land zu destabilisieren.
Ich würde auch global agierende Unternehmen nicht ausschließen. Sie haben die finanziellen Mittel Söldner zu bezahlen und einige Fäden zu ziehen.
Und solche Unternehmen habe beste Kontakte zu Geheimdiensten und in Regierungsebenen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Du hast recht, eindeutig Belege gibt es nicht. Die Tatsache aber, dass z.b. die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung Klitschko unterstütz hat, oder das Frau Nuland die 5 Mrd US-Dollar erwähnt, oder das John Mccain direkt auf dem Maidan auftritt, lassen für mich einen Schluss zu. Diesen kann man teilen, oder auch nicht. 

Warten wir doch einfach 30 Jahre ab. Vielleicht gibt dann die CIA die Akten frei und wir wissen es, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir wieder beim nächsten Problem. Für dich ist es klar dass es Terroristen sind und dass sie vom Westen unterstützt wurden.
> Nur gibt es dafür eben keinerlei Belege.
> Niemand weiß wer dort geschossen hat, in wessen Auftrag und welche Interessen im Geheimen verfolgt wurden. Alles ist Spekulation.
> Und genauso sehe ich das.Viele Parteien haben ein Interesse daran Land zu destabilisieren.
> ...



Schonmal ein wesentlich differenzierter Beitrag, als das was man sonst so ließt. Finde ich gut. Aber es gibt massig Belege für das Eingreifen der USA, z.B. das Berühmte "**** the EU" Telefonat, die verbindungen zwischen transatlantischen ThinkTanks und Leuten wie Klitschko, die "Biden Situation" usw. das problem ist das jeder der diese Argumente nennt hier diffamiert wird und die Argumente selber damit garnicht zum tragen kommen. 
Natürlich kann man sich die Welt nicht alleine damit erklären, aber es hilft oft sich nicht von Propaganda (jeder Seite, auch der Russischen usw.) immer ablenken zu lassen und sich einfach zu fragen "Qui Bono ?" "Wem nützt es"
Die Maidan Situation als Beispiel, hätte der Westen an dieser Stelle nicht die Finger im Spiel wäre ihm doch an einer Aufklärung gelegen und seis nur um ein Mittel gegen die Russen zu haben, das selbe mit MH17, das "mysteriöse" ist das unsere Regierungen herzlich wenig interesse an aufklärung haben. Warum ist das wohl so ? Was könnte an dieser Stelle rauskommen ?  
Oder Russland ist ja kein "kleiner Junge der im Trotz handelt", was meinst du was nötig ist damit ein riesiger Militärapparat wie der Russische in Gang kommt und eben die Krim dicht macht ? Da wären wir wieder bei der Raktenschild Situation, Russland konnte nicht zulassen das wir die Ukraine in die NATO Holen und alles was damit zusammenhängt, das muss dir doch auch bewusst sein, das ist den meisten klar denkenden Menschen bewusst. Bis vor dem Februar diesen Jahres wäre auch niemand auf die Idee gekommen solche Nato spielchen direkt an Russischer Grenze zu spielen. Jetzt stell dir nur mal die Absurde Situation vor Russland würde sowas in Mexiko abziehen, ihre Rakten dort stationieren. 
Für euch wäre doch auch klar "die spinnen die russen, natürlich kann das nicht im Interesse der USA sein und sie dürfen sich wehren" andersrum sprecht ihr Russland aber dieses Recht ab und wundert euch das die Situation ist, wie sie ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich. In den einem Post spreche ich von der Eskalation der Lage (und daran waren der Westen + USA schuld), in dem anderen Post spreche ich von den Sanktionen. Diese Schuld trifft eindeutig die USA.



Also doch die böse USA. Russland hat sich die Sanktionen natürlich nicht selber eingebrockt, weil es die Krim annektiert und die Ost-Ukraine destabilisiert hat. Okay, lassen wir das...



> Was hätte man denn nach den Ereignissen auf der Krim tuen können?
> 
> 1. Russland akzeptiert die neue "Regierung", der Westen akzeptiert den neuen Status der Krim. Daran hatte der Westen (allen voran die USA) kein Interesse.
> 
> 2. Man kehrt zurück zum alten Status. Janukowtisch Präsident, Krim zurück zur Ukraine. Daran hatte der Westen (allen voran die USA) kein Interesse.



Man hätte sicherlich viele "Deals" um des lieben Friedens willen machen können. Allerdings hätte Russland die Ukraine und die Krim auch einfach Ruhe lassen können oder? Das wäre doch das Naheliegendste gewesen.



> Das wären 2 denkbare Punkte über die man hätten reden können. Aber der Westen samt USA, wollten keinen Kompriss sondern nur das Maximalziel. Also hat der Westen (angetrieben von den USA) Sanktionen verhängt und die Sache damit unnötig verschärft.



Immer wieder die böse USA. Die Ukraine hätte sicherlich gern die Krim an Russland abgegeben oder Janukowitsch wieder zum Präsidenten ernannt, aber die böse USA hat das alles verhindert. 



> BTW: Du kannst meine Formulierung gerne anstößig finden, das ist dein gutes Recht. Ich hingegen finde es bedenklich das du geltendes Recht in der Ukraine ganz lapidar mit "sind doch nur 2%" beiseite wischt. Entweder ist man für Einhaltung des Rechts (dann bitte aber nicht nur auf der Krim, sondern auch in Kiew) oder man ist es nicht.



Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Zu den Äpfeln hatte ich Gründe genannt. 



> Ich höre von dir keinen Kritik daran, dass der Westen samt USA den gewaltsamen Umsturz des gewählten Präsidenten gutheißt.



Weil er das nicht tut und nie tat. Er hätte es lieber gesehen, wenn Janukowitsch einfach den Willen des Volkes akzeptiert und den EU-Wisch unterschrieben hätte. 



> Es ist ja auch nicht nachvollziehbar, warum geltendes Recht in Kiew nicht gelten soll, aber auf der Krim pochen plötzlich alle auf Einhaltung der Verfassung. Orwell hatte Recht, manche sind halt gleicher als andere.



Es geht nicht nur um die Verfassung. Die Gründe sind multifaktoriell. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntwicklungen-der-ukraine-265.html#post7004698


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also doch die böse USA. Russland hat sich die Sanktionen natürlich nicht selber eingebrockt, weil es die Krim annektiert und die Ost-Ukraine destabilisiert hat. Okay, lassen wir das...



Nur mal so eine Frage. Für welche Völkerrechtsverletzungen sind Sanktionen ok, und welche darf man straffrei begehen, nur damit ich da auch mal durchsehe? Ich sage es ja, manche Länder sind halt gleicher als andere.

BTW, ich habes mehr als einmal gesagt, die Aktion steht vor der Reaktion. Ergo ist der gewaltsame Putsch (Aktion) vor der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim (Reaktion) geschehen. Suche doch da mal die schuldigen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Man hätte sicherlich viele "Deals" um des lieben Friedens willen machen können. Allerdings hätte Russland die Ukraine und die Krim auch einfach Ruhe lassen können oder? Das wäre doch das Naheliegendste gewesen.



Und die Terroristen (logistisch und finanziell unterstützt durch den Westen) hätten den gewählten Präsideten einfach im Amt lassen können und bei der nächste regulären Wahl an der Wahlurne absetzten können. DAS wäre das Naheliegendste gewesen. Zumindest wenn man für Demokratie ist (was die Terroristen vom Maidan ja so vehement behaupten).



Split99999 schrieb:


> Immer wieder die böse USA. Die Ukraine hätte sicherlich gern die Krim an Russland abgegeben oder Janukowitsch wieder zum Präsidenten ernannt, aber die böse USA hat das alles verhindert.



Es wurden diese Möglichkeiten doch nicht einmal in Betracht gezogen. Bevor man sich überhaupt hätte diplomatisch einigen  können, wurde doch schon nach Sanktionen gerufen. Und von wem? Aber ich denke, dass willst du nicht hören.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Zu den Äpfeln hatte ich Gründe genannt.



Achso die Einhaltung geltenden Rechts auf der Krim sind Birnen, in Kiew ist geltendes Recht ein Apfel. Ich sage es ja, Doppelmoral vom Feinsten. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Weil er das nicht tut und nie tat. Er hätte es lieber gesehen, wenn Janukowitsch einfach den Willen des Volkes akzeptiert und den EU-Wisch unterschrieben hätte.



Und für das nicht aktzeptieren des Volkswillens, gibt es Wahlen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um die Verfassung. Die Gründe sind multifaktoriell. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntwicklungen-der-ukraine-265.html#post7004698



Doch, auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner runtergebracht, geht es um die ukrainische Verfassung.

Man hat die Unabhängigkeitserklärung damit für nichtig erklärt, dass sie gegen die ukrainische Verfassung verstößt. Genauso verstößt aber auch die gewaltsame Absetzung des gewählten Präsideten gegen die ukrainische Verfassung.

Darf ich bitte endlich mal erfahren, warum der eine Verstoß vom Westen billigend hingenommen wird, der andere aber sanktioniert wird? Es ist doch ganz einfach, entweder gitl die Verfassung sowohl auf der Krim, als in Kiew, oder sie gilt gar nicht. Alles andere ist Rosenpickerei und damit Doppemoral.


----------



## robafan1 (5. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ robafan1
> Wenn du nicht in der Lage warst (bist?), dich an Forenregeln zu halten und meine gut gemeinten Warnungen ignoriert hast, ist das *dein* Problem!!!!
> Ich habe dich jedenfalls *nicht* gemeldet!
> Deine ständigen Unterstellungen und "Anprangerungen" - womit du schon wieder gegen Forenregeln verstößt, kannst du dir einfach sparen!



Ich habe bereits meinen Verstoß eingesehen und mich bei dir entschuldigt. Von dir kam keine Reaktion darauf. Ich habe auch an keiner Stelle behauptet, du hättest mich gemeldet. Sollte ich an irgendeiner Stelle gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen haben, so wird mich ein Moderator darauf hingewiesen haben. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wem ich etwas unterstellt hätte und welche Anprangerungen ich ständig vornehme. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung und mein Empfinden zum Ausdruck gebracht. Nie habe ich jemanden persönlich angegriffen.

Deine gut gemeinten Warnungen kommen für mich nicht so rüber. Ich habe dich lediglich gebeten, den moderativen Hinweis zu beachten. Ich habe dir keine Regelverstöße unterstellt und dich persönlich an keiner Stelle explizit aufgefordert, etwas zu unterlassen. Deine Meinung habe ich so gut es geht toleriert.

Vielleicht kannst du dir ja noch einmal meine Posts und deine Reaktionen darauf durchlesen und verstehen, was ich meine.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine Frage. Für welche Völkerrechtsverletzungen sind Sanktionen ok, und welche darf man straffrei begehen, nur damit ich da auch mal durchsehe? Ich sage es ja, manche Länder sind halt gleicher als andere.
> 
> BTW, ich habes mehr als einmal gesagt, die Aktion steht vor der Reaktion. Ergo ist der gewaltsame Putsch (Aktion) vor der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim (Reaktion) geschehen. Suche doch da mal die schuldigen.



Es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim. Es gab eine Annexion der Krim seitens Russland. Außerdem wurde die Ost-Ukraine von Russland destabilisiert. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und Destabilisierung. Russlands Reaktion ist also unangemessen und darf sanktioniert werden. Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du dem Westen das Recht für die Ahndung russischer Verbrechen mit Sanktionen mit dem Hinweis auf Doppelmoral absprechen willst? Wenn der eine was Falsches tut, zum Beispiel im Irak, und dafür nicht sanktioniert wird, darf der andere, Russland, für seine Falschen Taten auch nicht sanktioniert werden? Ist das die Logik, der du folgst?




> Und die Terroristen (logistisch und finanziell unterstützt durch den Westen) hätten den gewählten Präsideten einfach im Amt lassen können und bei der nächste regulären Wahl an der Wahlurne absetzten können. DAS wäre das Naheliegendste gewesen. Zumindest wenn man für Demokratie ist (was die Terroristen vom Maidan ja so vehement behaupten).



Die innenpolitischen Probleme der Ukraine rechtfertigen die russischen Aggressionen nicht. Und wie sehr der Westen die Aktivisten, unter denen sich freilich auch Extremisten befanden, auf dem Euromaidan unterstützt hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne nur die Behauptung mit den 5 Milliarden Dollar, die die USA seit 1991 in die Ukraine zur Förderung von Demokratisierung und Stabilität in die Ukraine investiert hat, und diese Investition als Unterstützung von "Terroristen" auszulegen, ist erstens Spekulation und zweitens ziemlich weit hergeholt. Übrigens hat Russland so etwas ähnliches auch gemacht. Da wären z.B. die milliardenschweren Gassubventionen zu nennen. Außerdem dürfte Janukowitsch von Putin finanziell und politisch massiv unter Druck gesetzt worden sein, damit er das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschreibt. Aber auch das ist Spekulation. 

Die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung und die Klitschkos können wohl kaum Hunderttausende Demonstranten auf die Straßen gebracht haben. Ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass die Ukrainer sich dem Westen annähern wollen, und zwar aus freien Stücken. Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass sie alle Freiheiten und Annehmlichkeiten des Westens auch haben wollen? Freiheiten und Annehmlichkeiten, welche du jeden Tag wie selbstverständlich für dich in Anspruch nimmst? 




> Es wurden diese Möglichkeiten doch nicht einmal in Betracht gezogen. Bevor man sich überhaupt hätte diplomatisch einigen  können, wurde doch schon nach Sanktionen gerufen. Und von wem? Aber ich denke, dass willst du nicht hören.



Weil diese Möglichkeiten auch inakzeptabel für die Ukraine gewesen wären. Die Krim freiwillig an Russland abgeben oder Janukowitsch wieder zum Präsidenten machen? Ich bitte dich, das sind Wunschvorstellungen, Träumerei. Im Übrigen darf die USA/ der Westen überhaupt nicht über die Köpfe der ukrainischen Politiker hinweg entscheiden. Selbstbestimmungsrecht, das ist doch das worum es geht. Du redest hier von einem zweiten Jalta, also über eine Konferenz, in der die großen und starken Staaten über die kleinen und wehrlosen Staaten bestimmen sollen. So was wollte und will der Westen nicht. Er darf Vorschläge machen und Empfehlungen aussprechen - und das macht er auch, aber das letzte Wort hat die ukrainische Politik. Du unterstellst dem Westen einfach, dass er für die Ukraine bestimmen will und das sogar tut, aber das ist eben nur eine Unterstellung. Wo wir übrigens wieder beim Thema böser Westen, böse USA wären. 



> Achso die Einhaltung geltenden Rechts auf der Krim sind Birnen, in Kiew ist geltendes Recht ein Apfel. Ich sage es ja, Doppelmoral vom Feinsten.



Landraub und Destabilisierung sind etwas anderes als eine Revolution, ja. 




> Und für das nicht aktzeptieren des Volkswillens, gibt es Wahlen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Und der Westen ist schuld, dass die ukrainische Bevölkerung diese Wahlen nicht abgehalten hat, richtig? Nein, das ist wieder diese Unterstellung. Du versuchst den Westen für die innenpolitischen Probleme der Ukraine verantwortlich zu machen. So als würde die Innenpolitik der Ukraine an den Strippen des Westens hängen und gesteuert werden wie eine Marionette. 




> Doch, auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner runtergebracht, geht es um die ukrainische Verfassung.Man hat die Unabhängigkeitserklärung damit für nichtig erklärt, dass sie gegen die ukrainische Verfassung verstößt. Genauso verstößt aber auch die gewaltsame Absetzung des gewählten Präsideten gegen die ukrainische Verfassung.



Das behauptest du, weil es so deiner fragwürdigen, reduktionistischen und viel zu einfachen Argumentation zu Paß kommt.




> Darf ich bitte endlich mal erfahren, warum der eine Verstoß vom Westen billigend hingenommen wird, der andere aber sanktioniert wird? Es ist doch ganz einfach, entweder gitl die Verfassung sowohl auf der Krim, als in Kiew, oder sie gilt gar nicht. Alles andere ist Rosenpickerei und damit Doppemoral.



Rosinenpickerei, meinst du wohl. Nein, man spricht aus mehreren einleuchtenden Gründen von einer russischen Annexion der Krim. Der Verstoß gegen die ukrainische Verfassung ist einer davon. Einen über den man sich, folgt man deiner Argumentation, streiten kann. Nimmt man aber alle Gründe zusammen, dann ist es klar eine Annexion und nichts anderes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim. Es gab eine Annexion der Krim seitens Russland. Außerdem wurde die Ost-Ukraine von Russland destabilisiert. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und Destabilisierung. Russlands Reaktion ist also unangemessen und darf sanktioniert werden.



Ach es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim? Dann frage ich mich gerade was das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim eigentlich am 11. März diesen Jahres getan hat. Dafür hast du ja bestimmt eine schlüssige Erklärung. Ich greife dem mal kurz vorweg. 

Bestimmt haben russische Soldaten die Abgeordneten gezwungen, für die Unabhängigkeit zu stimmen, ja ?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du dem Westen das Recht für die Ahndung russischer Verbrechen mit Sanktionen mit dem Hinweis auf Doppelmoral absprechen willst? Wenn der eine was Falsches tut, zum Beispiel im Irak, und dafür nicht sanktioniert wird, darf der andere, Russland, für seine Falschen Taten auch nicht sanktioniert werden? Ist das die Logik, der du folgst?



Ja das verstehst du richtig. Entweder werden alle Völkerrechtsverstöße sanktioniert, oder gar keiner. Alles andere ist nicht logisch zu erklären. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die innenpolitischen Probleme der Ukraine rechtfertigen die russischen Aggressionen nicht. Und wie sehr der Westen die Aktivisten, unter denen sich freilich auch Extremisten befanden, auf dem Euromaidan unterstützt hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne nur die Behauptung mit den 5 Milliarden Dollar, die die USA seit 1991 in die Ukraine zur Förderung von Demokratisierung und Stabilität in die Ukraine investiert hat, und diese Investition als Unterstützung von "Terroristen" auszulegen, ist erstens Spekulation und zweitens ziemlich weit hergeholt. Übrigens hat Russland so etwas ähnliches auch gemacht. Da wären z.B. die milliardenschweren Gassubventionen zu nennen. Außerdem dürfte Janukowitsch von Putin finanziell und politisch massiv unter Druck gesetzt worden sein, damit er das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterschreibt. Aber auch das ist Spekulation.



Richtig spekulationen. 

Trotzdem ist es ein Unterschied ob ein gewählter Präsident (Putin), einem anderen gewählten Präsidenten (Janukowtisch) Subventionen gibt, oder ob ein völlig fremdes Land, das nicht mal auf dem selben Kontinent liegt (USA) eine nicht vom Volk gewählten Gruppe (Euro-Maidan-Terroristen) finanziell und logistisch unterstützt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung und die Klitschkos können wohl kaum Hunderttausende Demonstranten auf die Straßen gebracht haben. Ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass die Ukrainer sich dem Westen annähern wollen, und zwar aus freien Stücken. Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass sie alle Freiheiten und Annehmlichkeiten des Westens auch haben wollen? Freiheiten und Annehmlichkeiten, welche du jeden Tag wie selbstverständlich für dich in Anspruch nimmst?



Trotzdem steht es nicht außer Frage, dass westliche Länder direkt ihre Interessen über fragwürdige Gruppierungen in der Ukraine durchzusetzen versuchten. Das ist genauso ein Einmischung in die Innenpolitik.

Es steht ihnen auch zu, dies Recht in Anspruch zu nehmen. In einer freien und demokratischen Wahl. Hier wird ja immer so getan, als wäre die Ukraine unter Janukowtisch eine stalinistische Diktatur. Meines Wissens nach hatte selbst die OSZE die Wahl 2010 als demokratisch bezeichnet.

Ergo hätten die Terroristen vom Maidan alles Recht der Welt gehabt Janukowtisch bei der nächsten regulären Wahl abzuwählen, ein Recht auf einen gewaltsamen, illegalen Umsturz jedoch haben sie NICHT.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Weil diese Möglichkeiten auch inakzeptabel für die Ukraine gewesen wären. Die Krim freiwillig an Russland abgeben oder Janukowitsch wieder zum Präsidenten machen? Ich bitte dich, das sind Wunschvorstellungen, Träumerei.



Wer bestimmt das eigentlich? Wenn man von vornerei alle Komprisse ausschließt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die andere Seite nicht mitmacht. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen darf die USA/ der Westen überhaupt nicht über die Köpfe der ukrainischen Politiker hinweg entscheiden.



Wenn es so wäre, wäre es eine schöne Welt. Du darfst dir gerne selbst die Mühe machen und heraufinden, wie oft der Westen/USA diese Prinzip im 20. und 21. Jahrhundert verletzt haben. Ich werde dir keine Vorlage für OT geben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Selbstbestimmungsrecht, das ist doch das worum es geht.



Nur wenn es dem Westen passt. Selbstbestimmungsrecht in Kiew gut, Selbstbestimmungsrecht auf der Krim böse. 

Wie gesagt, siehe dieser Artikel 

US-Außenpolitik in der Kritik: Amerikas Doppelmoral in der Ukraine | tagesschau.de



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du redest hier von einem zweiten Jalta, also über eine Konferenz, in der die großen und starken Staaten über die kleinen und wehrlosen Staaten bestimmen sollen. So was wollte und will der Westen nicht. Er darf Vorschläge machen und Empfehlungen aussprechen - und das macht er auch, aber das letzte Wort hat die ukrainische Politik. Du unterstellst dem Westen einfach, dass er für die Ukraine bestimmen will und das sogar tut, aber das ist eben nur eine Unterstellung. Wo wir übrigens wieder beim Thema böser Westen, böse USA wären.



Ich mag mich ungerne wiederholen, deshalb nur die Schlagworte: Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung, Nuland 5 Mrd, John Mccain auf dem Maidan. Der große, starke Staat USA bestimmt doch mMn sehr nach eigenem Belieben in der Ukraine.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Landraub und Destabilisierung sind etwas anderes als eine Revolution, ja.



Die gewaltsame, illegale Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten ist etwas anderes, als eine Demokratie, ja.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und der Westen ist schuld, dass die ukrainische Bevölkerung diese Wahlen nicht abgehalten hat, richtig? Nein, das ist wieder diese Unterstellung. Du versuchst den Westen für die innenpolitischen Probleme der Ukraine verantwortlich zu machen. So als würde die Innenpolitik der Ukraine an den Strippen des Westens hängen und gesteuert werden wie eine Marionette.



Siehe Oben. Es gibt keine direkte Beweise (wird ja auch keiner zugeben), aber es spricht für mMn vieles dafür.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das behauptest du, weil es so deiner fragwürdigen, reduktionistischen und viel zu einfachen Argumentation zu Paß kommt.



Krim-Krise und G-8-Gipfel: Merkel stellt Teilnahme unter Vorbehalt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich zitiere:  Merkel sagte, die geplante Volksabstimmung sei "nicht mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar".

Tja und die gewaltsame Absetzung des Präsidenten ist auch "nicht mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar". Ich warte immer noch auf die logische Erklärung, warum in einem Fall (Kiew) die Verfassung nicht gelten soll, aber in dem anderen (Krim) plötzlich so vehment auf die Einhaltung eben jener Verfassung gepocht wird, die zuvor noch egal war.

Erklärung?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Rosinenpickerei, meinst du wohl. Nein, man spricht aus mehreren einleuchtenden Gründen von einer russischen Annexion der Krim. Der Verstoß gegen die ukrainische Verfassung ist einer davon. Einen über den man sich, folgt man deiner Argumentation, streiten kann. Nimmt man aber alle Gründe zusammen, dann ist es klar eine Annexion und nichts anderes.



Womit wir wieder bei der Ausgangssituation wäre. Kausalität. Die Aktion kommt IMMER vor der Reaktion.

Und die liegt eindeutig im gewaltsamen, illegalen Umsturz in Kiew.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es gab keine Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim? Dann frage ich mich gerade was das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim eigentlich am 11. März diesen Jahres getan hat. Dafür hast du ja bestimmt eine schlüssige Erklärung. Ich greife dem mal kurz vorweg.




Was spielt denn das nach Russlands Auftritt noch für eine Rolle? Die Krim wurde besetzt, die Machtstrukturen wurden nach den Wünschen Russlands geändert, dann wurde ein Referendum initiiert, von Russland und unter russischer Bewachung, versteht sich, dann wurde abgestimmt, ohne eine Wahloption für den Verbleib in der Ukraine und am Ende wurde das Wahlergebnis verkündet, das aufgrund unabhängiger Beobachter genauso gut ausgedacht sein kann. Eine Annexion nach "Sowjet-Manier", um den Schein zu wahren. Für den Westen natürlich nur allzu leicht zu durchschauen.  




> Ja das verstehst du richtig. Entweder werden alle Völkerrechtsverstöße sanktioniert, oder gar keiner. Alles andere ist nicht logisch zu erklären.



Das ist nicht logisch, sondern konsequent. Und Konsequenz ist bekanntlich der Kobold beschränkter Geister. 




> Richtig spekulationen.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es ein Unterschied ob ein gewählter Präsident (Putin), einem anderen gewählten Präsidenten (Janukowtisch) Subventionen gibt, oder ob ein völlig fremdes Land, das nicht mal auf dem selben Kontinent liegt (USA) eine nicht vom Volk gewählten Gruppe (Euro-Maidan-Terroristen) finanziell und logistisch unterstützt.



Es ist dennoch eine Bestechung, da Janukowitsch die Interessen des ukrainischen Volkes vertreten soll und nicht die Interessen Russlands. Hätte er das getan, dann hätte es keinen Putsch gegeben.




> Trotzdem steht es nicht außer Frage, dass westliche Länder direkt ihre Interessen über fragwürdige Gruppierungen in der Ukraine durchzusetzen versuchten. Das ist genauso ein Einmischung in die Innenpolitik.



Ich weiß nicht, wer da unterstützt wurde und in welchem Maße. Das kann auch alles völlig legal gewesen sein und das war es wahrscheinlich auch. 




> Es steht ihnen auch zu, dies Recht in Anspruch zu nehmen. In einer freien und demokratischen Wahl. Hier wird ja immer so getan, als wäre die Ukraine unter Janukowtisch eine stalinistische Diktatur. Meines Wissens nach hatte selbst die OSZE die Wahl 2010 als demokratisch bezeichnet.
> 
> Ergo hätten die Terroristen vom Maidan alles Recht der Welt gehabt Janukowtisch bei der nächsten regulären Wahl abzuwählen, ein Recht auf einen gewaltsamen, illegalen Umsturz jedoch haben sie NICHT.



Ja, es fehlten ganze 2 Prozent, deswegen war es nicht Verfassungskonform. Der Westen hätte es, wie gesagt, auch gerne gesehen, wenn die Revolution ganz ohne Gewalt vonstatten gegangen wäre.  Aber es ist nun mal so passiert... Was willst du noch weiter darauf herumreiten? Rechtfertigt das denn in irgendeiner Weise Russlands Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine? 




> Wer bestimmt das eigentlich? Wenn man von vornerei alle Komprisse ausschließt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die andere Seite nicht mitmacht.



Das bestimmt die Ukraine höchstselbst. Und sie verschenkt sicher kein Territorium oder setzt einen Präsidenten an die Macht, den sie vor kurzem aufgrund eines für sie unannehmbaren politischen Kurses zum Teufel gejagt hat. Aus welchen Gründen sollte sie das denn tun? Damit Russland sie nicht überfällt? Meine Herrn...




> Wenn es so wäre, wäre es eine schöne Welt. Du darfst dir gerne selbst die Mühe machen und heraufinden, wie oft der Westen/USA diese Prinzip im 20. und 21. Jahrhundert verletzt haben. Ich werde dir keine Vorlage für OT geben.



Das weiß ich wohl. Da hast du auch vollkommen Recht (ausnahmsweise). Aber mit der Doppelmoral des Westens kannst du nicht russische Aggressionen gegenüber der Ukraine rechtfertigen.




> Nur wenn es dem Westen passt. Selbstbestimmungsrecht in Kiew gut, Selbstbestimmungsrecht auf der Krim böse.
> 
> Wie gesagt, siehe dieser Artikel
> 
> US-Außenpolitik in der Kritik: Amerikas Doppelmoral in der Ukraine | tagesschau.de



Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht lässt sich Kiew nicht nehmen. 




> Ich mag mich ungerne wiederholen, deshalb nur die Schlagworte: Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung, Nuland 5 Mrd, John Mccain auf dem Maidan. Der große, starke Staat USA bestimmt doch mMn sehr nach eigenem Belieben in der Ukraine.



Und mMn ist das nicht plausibel und tatsächlich ist es auch nicht beweisbar. Es sind bloße Anschuldigungen.  




> Siehe Oben. Es gibt keine direkte Beweise (wird ja auch keiner zugeben), aber es spricht für mMn vieles dafür.



Und ich sehe da nicht genügend Beweise, nicht mal annährend. Meiner Meinung nach haben sowohl Russland als auch die USA bzw der Westen um die Ukraine gebuhlt. Der Westen hat die Ukraine gewonnen, Russland hat sie verloren. Das wollte der Kreml aber nicht hinnehmen, er wollte kein fairer Verlierer sein wie nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion und so hat er in einer Nacht- und Nebel-Aktion die Krim besetzt, sie wenig später annektiert und die ethnischen Russen in der Ost-Ukraine mit Angstpropaganda vor bösen Faschisten zur Revolte aufgehetzt und diese bis heute moralisch, finanziell, materiell und personell unterstützt. Mit dieser geopolitischen Strategie hat er nun die Krim, also den Schwarzmeerstützpunkt, sicher und er hat im Osten der Ukraine eine Patt-Situation erreicht. Aber das ist natürlich meine persönliche Ansicht - und die vieler anderer.




> Krim-Krise und G-8-Gipfel: Merkel stellt Teilnahme unter Vorbehalt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ich zitiere:  Merkel sagte, die geplante Volksabstimmung sei "nicht mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar".
> 
> ...



Für Tante Merkel kann ich nicht sprechen. Ich denke aber, ich habe zu genüge erklärt, weshalb der Beitritt der Krim zur russischen Föderation als russische Annexion aufgefasst werden muss. Du kannst dich natürlich weiterhin lediglich auf das Argument mit der Verfassung stützen und alle anderen Argumente ausblenden. Ich jedenfalls werde darauf nun nicht mehr eingehen. Für mich fällt das nämlich in die Kategorie: "Sich-dumm-stellen".




> Womit wir wieder bei der Ausgangssituation wäre. Kausalität. Die Aktion kommt IMMER vor der Reaktion.
> 
> Und die liegt eindeutig im gewaltsamen, illegalen Umsturz in Kiew.



Es geht hier aber nicht um Kausalität, sondern um Recht. Ich frage dich, hat Russland für seine Aktionen in der Ukraine, bei denen immerhin schon über 4000 Menschen umgekommen sind, eine Berechtigung? Ich frage ganz unabhängig von dem "Putsch" und dem Euro-Maidan - die ja innenpolitische Angelegenheiten der Ukraine sind.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es ist dennoch eine Bestechung, da Janukowitsch die Interessen des ukrainischen Volkes vertreten soll und nicht die Interessen Russlands. Hätte er das getan, dann hätte es keinen Putsch gegeben.



Wieso bestechung ? Russland hat an der Stelle einfach ein besseres Angebot gemacht, vor allem wo bitteschön ist es im Interesse des Volkes teil der EU zu werden ? Versteh mich nicht falsch, wenn die Leute sich dort eher Europa zugehörig gefühlen, hätte man mit Russland zusammen absprechen können wie man eine annäherung an die EU hinbekommt ohne solches Chaos und ein Land wie die Ukraine einfach auf die schnelle in die EU zu holen wäre ökonomisch vernichtend für die Ukraine selber gewesen, also haben die Bürger dort weder ökonomische noch militärisches Interesse daran "Russland anzupissen", genau darum gehts ja eben auch Leuten wie mir, die Ukrainer selber wurden ja durch unsere EU Angebote auch komplett verarscht, die Bevölkerung hätte zum überwiegenden Teil garnichts vom Schritt richtung EU gehabt ausser probleme, im Gegenzug hätten sich aber einige Leute dort die Taschen wieder auf Kosten ihres eigenen Volkes vollstopfen können.  Solche Verbrecher werden dann wenn sie unseren Interessen in den Kram passen in ein postives Licht gerückt und wie Helden dargestellt. Julia Timoschenko kann euch da ein Lied von singen wenn sie nicht gerade von uns per Privatflieger zur Charitee geflogen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was spielt denn das nach Russlands Auftritt noch für eine Rolle? Die Krim wurde besetzt, die Machtstrukturen wurden nach den Wünschen Russlands geändert, dann wurde ein Referendum initiiert, von Russland und unter russischer Bewachung, versteht sich, dann wurde abgestimmt, ohne eine Wahloption für den Verbleib in der Ukraine und am Ende wurde das Wahlergebnis verkündet, das aufgrund unabhängiger Beobachter genauso gut ausgedacht sein kann. Eine Annexion nach "Sowjet-Manier", um den Schein zu wahren. Für den Westen natürlich nur allzu leicht zu durchschauen.



Du hast das Prinzip mit Aktion => Reaktion noch nicht verstanden oder? Die Krim wollte nicht mehr Bestandteil eines Landes sein, indem der gewählte Präsident gewaltsam aus dem Amt entfernt wird. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.

So sehr ich auch die Poltitk unserer Kanzlerin ablehne, aktzeptiere ich es , dass sie demokratisch gewählt wurde. Und die einzige demokratische Möglichkeit sie loszuwerden, ist ein Abwahl. Und nichts anderes wäre auch in der Ukraine geltendes Recht. Du kannst nicht ständig die verfassungswidrig Absetzung Janukowitsch, mit Russlands "angeblichen" Fehlverhalten entschuldigen.

Weil der Putsch in Kiew war zuerst. Ergo liegt dort die Ursache für den Ukrainekonflikt. Und für den Putsch in Kiew ist NICHT Russland, sondern die Terroristen vom Maidan und deren Geldgeber verantwortlich.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht logisch, sondern konsequent. Und Konsequenz ist bekanntlich der Kobold beschränkter Geister.



Ich bin gerne ein beschränkter Geist, wenn ich darauf bestehe, dass das Völkerrecht für ALLE Länder gilt und nicht bloß für ein paar auserwählte (oder die sich dafür halten).

Gegenfrage: Was bist du dann eigentlich, wenn du damit kein Problem hast, dass sich manche Länder Dinge herausnehmen, die sie anderen unter Sanktionen verwehren wollen?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es ist dennoch eine Bestechung, da Janukowitsch die Interessen des ukrainischen Volkes vertreten soll und nicht die Interessen Russlands. Hätte er das getan, dann hätte es keinen Putsch gegeben.



D.h. wenn Janukowtitsch einen Deal aushandelt, bei dem er WENIGER für Gas bezahlen muss, als sein Vorgänger, dann handelt er nicht im Interesse des ukrainischen Volkes? Gut zu wissen.

BTW, rechtfertigt das noch lange keinen Putsch. Dann hätte man Beweise sammeln sollen und ihn anklagen sollen. So macht das eine Demokratie (was die Terroristen vom Maidan ja offensichtlich nicht sind).



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer da unterstützt wurde und in welchem Maße. Das kann auch alles völlig legal gewesen sein und das war es wahrscheinlich auch.



Halten wir kurz fest. 

Der Westen/USA unterstützen eine nicht gewählte Gruppe, das ist legal.
Russland unterstützt den gewählten Präsidenten, das ist Bestechung.

Hier lernt man immer wieder was neues.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, es fehlten ganze 2 Prozent, deswegen war es nicht Verfassungskonform. Der Westen hätte es, wie gesagt, auch gerne gesehen, wenn die Revolution ganz ohne Gewalt vonstatten gegangen wäre.  Aber es ist nun mal so passiert... Was willst du noch weiter darauf herumreiten? Rechtfertigt das denn in irgendeiner Weise Russlands Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine?



Wenn es heißt 75%, dann braucht man 75% und nicht 73%. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wie kann eine Gruppe, die von sich behaupten für Demokratie zu sein, derat eklatant die Verfassung des Landes missachten?

Zum Thema Russland, sage ich gerne nochmal Aktion => Reaktion. Das Fehlverhalten ging von den Terroristen vom Maidan aus.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das bestimmt die Ukraine höchstselbst. Und sie verschenkt sicher kein Territorium oder setzt einen Präsidenten an die Macht, den sie vor kurzem aufgrund eines für sie unannehmbaren politischen Kurses zum Teufel gejagt hat. Aus welchen Gründen sollte sie das denn tun? Damit Russland sie nicht überfällt? Meine Herrn...



Da die Absetzung Janukowitsch nachweislich illegal, weil Verfassungswidrig, war, wäre seine Wiedereinsetzung die einzige logische Konsequenz gewesen. Zumal der Mann auf drängen der EU doch bereits Neuwahlen zugestimmt hatte. Aber auch das war den Terroristen vom Maidan nicht schnell genug.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich wohl. Da hast du auch vollkommen Recht (ausnahmsweise). Aber mit der Doppelmoral des Westens kannst du nicht russische Aggressionen gegenüber der Ukraine rechtfertigen.



Andersrum wird ein Schuh drauß (Aktion => Reaktion). Du kannst nicht die Doppelmoral des Westens mit der "angeblichen" russischen Aggression rechtfertigen. Immer daran denken, wer sich zuerst von den demokratischen Spielregeln verabschiedet hat.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht lässt sich Kiew nicht nehmen.



Hat sich die Krim auch nicht. Gleiches Recht für alle, oder ?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und mMn ist das nicht plausibel und tatsächlich ist es auch nicht beweisbar. Es sind bloße Anschuldigungen.



Richtig, solange es niemand zugibt, bleibt es auch so. Aber wie gesagt, lass uns doch 30 Jahre warten und dann schauen was die CIA so an Akten freigibt. Das hat schon in der Vergangenheit zu manch verblüffenden Ergebnis geführt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und ich sehe da nicht genügend Beweise, nicht mal annährend. Meiner Meinung nach haben sowohl Russland als auch die USA bzw der Westen um die Ukraine gebuhlt. Der Westen hat die Ukraine gewonnen, Russland hat sie verloren. Das wollte der Kreml aber nicht hinnehmen, er wollte kein fairer Verlierer sein wie nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion und so hat er in einer Nacht- und Nebel-Aktion die Krim besetzt, sie wenig später annektiert und die ethnischen Russen in der Ost-Ukraine mit Angstpropaganda vor bösen Faschisten zur Revolte aufgehetzt und diese bis heute moralisch, finanziell, materiell und personell unterstützt. Mit dieser geopolitischen Strategie hat er nun die Krim, also den Schwarzmeerstützpunkt, sicher und er hat im Osten der Ukraine eine Patt-Situation erreicht. Aber das ist natürlich meine persönliche Ansicht - und die vieler anderer.



Und meine Ansicht (und vieler anderer) ist, dass die Krim nicht mehr den Verbrechern aus Kiew folgen wollte und sich deshalb für Unabhängig von der Ukraine erklärt hat. Finde ich plausibel.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Für Tante Merkel kann ich nicht sprechen. Ich denke aber, ich habe zu genüge erklärt, weshalb der Beitritt der Krim zur russischen Föderation als russische Annexion aufgefasst werden muss. Du kannst dich natürlich weiterhin lediglich auf das Argument mit der Verfassung stützen und alle anderen Argumente ausblenden. Ich jedenfalls werde darauf nun nicht mehr eingehen. Für mich fällt das nämlich in die Kategorie: "Sich-dumm-stellen".



Was du "zu genüge" erklärt hast, ist aber irrelvant. Die offiziele Erklärung unserer Regierung (und auch der EU, G8 und der UNO) ist nunmal das die Unabhängigkeitserkärung der Krim gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine verstoßen hat.

Wenn dem so ist, wie diese Gruppen behaupten, dann möchte ich doch gerne wissen, warum dieselben Gruppen mit der Verletzung der ukrainischen Verfassung bei der Absetzung Janukowitschs kein Problem haben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht um Kausalität, sondern um Recht. Ich frage dich, hat Russland für seine Aktionen in der Ukraine, bei denen immerhin schon über 4000 Menschen umgekommen sind, eine Berechtigung? Ich frage ganz unabhängig von dem "Putsch" und dem Euro-Maidan - die ja innenpolitische Angelegenheiten der Ukraine sind.



Mit dieser Argumentation begehst du gleich zwei Fehler.

1). Wenn es dir wirklich um Recht gehen würde, würdest du als allerstes die Absetzung Janukowtischs anprangern, und nicht die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim.

2). Du kannst die  Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim nicht von den Ereignissen in Kiew trennen, weil die Unabhängigkeitserklärung die direkte Folge dieser Ereignisse ist. Ergo liegt dort das Hauptproblem. Wenn jemand für die aktuelle Situation (Krim, 4000 Tote usw.) die Schuld trägt, dann sind das jene Kräfte die den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten gestürzt haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne ein beschränkter Geist, wenn ich darauf bestehe, dass das Völkerrecht für ALLE Länder gilt und nicht bloß für ein paar auserwählte (oder die sich dafür halten).
> 
> Gegenfrage: Was bist du dann eigentlich, wenn du damit kein Problem hast, dass sich manche Länder Dinge herausnehmen, die sie anderen unter Sanktionen verwehren wollen?



Aus dieser deiner "Logik" lässt sich genauso folgern, dass das Völkerrecht für keinen gelten soll. Jedenfalls soll es deiner Argumentation nach in diesem Ukraine-Konflikt nicht für Russland gelten. 




> D.h. wenn Janukowtitsch einen Deal aushandelt, bei dem er WENIGER für Gas bezahlen muss, als sein Vorgänger, dann handelt er nicht im Interesse des ukrainischen Volkes? Gut zu wissen.
> 
> BTW, rechtfertigt das noch lange keinen Putsch. Dann hätte man Beweise sammeln sollen und ihn anklagen sollen. So macht das eine Demokratie (was die Terroristen vom Maidan ja offensichtlich nicht sind).



Reicht dein kritisches Bewusstsein nicht aus, um zu schlussfolgern, dass Russland den Deal nicht uneigennützig gemacht hat? Selbstverständlich wollte sich Russland damit politischen Einfluss in der Ukraine sichern. 



> Halten wir kurz fest.
> 
> Der Westen/USA unterstützen eine nicht gewählte Gruppe, das ist legal.
> Russland unterstützt den gewählten Präsidenten, das ist Bestechung.
> ...



Wenn es nach den ukrainischen Gesetzen legal ist, ist es legal. Und wenn du die westliche Einflussnahme auf die Ukraine(von der wir beide so gut wie nichts wissen) negativ konnotierst, mach ich das eben auch mit der russischen Einflussnahme und sage, dass das gewissermaßen ne Bestechung war. 




> Wenn es heißt 75%, dann braucht man 75% und nicht 73%. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Wie kann eine Gruppe, die von sich behaupten für Demokratie zu sein, derat eklatant die Verfassung des Landes missachten?
> 
> Zum Thema Russland, sage ich gerne nochmal Aktion => Reaktion. Das Fehlverhalten ging von den Terroristen vom Maidan aus.



Dein "Aktion -> Reaktion" rechtfertigt nach wie vor nicht die territoriale Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine seitens Russland. Aber damit scheinst du große Verständnisprobleme zu haben. 




> Da die Absetzung Janukowitsch nachweislich illegal, weil Verfassungswidrig, war, wäre seine Wiedereinsetzung die einzige logische Konsequenz gewesen. Zumal der Mann auf drängen der EU doch bereits Neuwahlen zugestimmt hatte. Aber auch das war den Terroristen vom Maidan nicht schnell genug.



Das Volk wollte ihn aber aus erklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr haben. Wieso ist es dann logisch, wenn man ihn wieder einsetzt? Hast du eigentlich einen gesunden Menschenverstand oder funktionierst du nur nach dem Protokoll?



> Andersrum wird ein Schuh drauß (Aktion => Reaktion). Du kannst nicht die Doppelmoral des Westens mit der "angeblichen" russischen Aggression rechtfertigen. Immer daran denken, wer sich zuerst von den demokratischen Spielregeln verabschiedet hat.



Ich will dir Doppelmoral des Westens gar nicht mit der russischen Aggression rechtfertigen. Die Doppelmoral des Westens wäre hier normalerweise gar nicht das Thema, wenn du sie nicht ständig aufgrund von argumentativer Schwäche hervorbringen würdest. Scheinbar legitimiert die "angebliche" Doppelmoral des Westens in deinen Augen Russlands Aggressionen gegenüber der Ukraine. Und das finde ich sehr bedenklich.




> Hat sich die Krim auch nicht. Gleiches Recht für alle, oder ?



Du meinst, das Recht annektiert zu werden? Also laut Russland, ja.



> Richtig, solange es niemand zugibt, bleibt es auch so. Aber wie gesagt, lass uns doch 30 Jahre warten und dann schauen was die CIA so an Akten freigibt. Das hat schon in der Vergangenheit zu manch verblüffenden Ergebnis geführt.



Mach ich...




> Mit dieser Argumentation begehst du gleich zwei Fehler.
> 
> 1). Wenn es dir wirklich um Recht gehen würde, würdest du als allerstes die Absetzung Janukowtischs anprangern, und nicht die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim.
> 
> 2). Du kannst die  Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim nicht von den Ereignissen in Kiew trennen, weil die Unabhängigkeitserklärung die direkte Folge dieser Ereignisse ist. Ergo liegt dort das Hauptproblem. Wenn jemand für die aktuelle Situation (Krim, 4000 Tote usw.) die Schuld trägt, dann sind das jene Kräfte die den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten gestürzt haben.



1). Ich hab doch eingeräumt, dass die Absetzung Janukowitschs nicht verfassungskonform war. Dennoch ist es nun mal so gekommen, was kannst du daran ändern? Nichts... Und ich prangere die Annexion der Krim seitens Russland an, wie du vielleicht schon bemerkt hast. 

2). Tut mir Leid, aber das ist schlicht Unsinn. Du gibts der Ukraine die Schuld dafür, dass Russland sie beraubt und destabilisiert hat. Was soll das für eine Rechtfertigung sein? Lächerlich...

So und ich überlass dir nun gerne das letzte Wort. Ich denke, wir haben unsere Standpunkte ausführlich genug erörtert.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Dezember 2014)

> Versteh mich nicht falsch, wenn die Leute sich dort eher Europa zugehörig gefühlen, hätte man mit Russland zusammen absprechen können wie man eine annäherung an die EU hinbekommt ohne solches Chaos und


 

wie bitte? Ein Land muss ein anderes Land um Erlaubnis bitten um Entscheidungen für die eigene Zukunft zu treffen? 


Anscheinend haben sich einige erst sehr spät mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Denn lange vor den Maidan Protesten hat Russland immer wieder versucht die Ukraine mit Gas Rabatten und anderen Dingen von einem Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU abzubringen. 
Also das Volk das Abkommen scheitern sah, ist man auf die Straße gegangen. irgendwann war klar das die Regierung dem Druck der Straße nicht mehr standhalten wird und eine EU zugewandte Regierung das Zepter übernehmen wird.
als das klar war ist man in der Krim einmarschiert, da man es sich kaum erlauben könnte den wichtigsten Stützpunkt der Hemisphäre auf NATO Boden stehen zu lassen ( und machen wir uns nichts vor, die NATO ist die logische Konsequenz eines EU Beitritts).

Hinterher hat man den ganzen einen legalen Anstrich gegeben. Was bei einer zu fast 80% aus Russen bestehenden Bevölkerung natürlich nicht allzu schwer war.

Die russischen Separatisten im Osten der Ukraine kommen da nur gelegen denn eine Landbrücke nach Sevastopol kann nicht schlecht sein.


Demonstanten in einem anderen Land von seinem Sessel aus per se als Tenoristen zu bezeichnen ist wohl die unglaublichste Frechheit die man sich erlauben kann. Die KP wäre stolz auf dich. 


Und hier wurde mal wieder gezeigt warum du keine sachliche Diskussion zulässt. Qui Bono ist die Standardphrase wenn man Keine Argumente und Beweise hat. Qui Bono beendet jede sachliche Diskussion und macht die Beantwortung der Frage allein von eigenen politischen Standpunkt abhängig.
Mit solchen Fragen disqualifizierst du dich selbst für jede auch nur ansatzweise sachliche Diskussion.

Aktion > Reaktion ist genau das selbe. Kommt es doch allein darauf an welche Ereignisse man wie wichtet und in welche Reihenfolge man sie setzt. Auch hier spielt der eigene politische Standpunkt eine größere Rolle als die Faktenlage. Was war zuerst da, Henne oder Ei?


Auch ganz egal unter welchen Umständen der Präsident gestürzt wurde. Was gibt das den Russen das Recht sich Teile des Landes einzuverleiben und Separatisten zu unterstützen die eine Abspaltung von Landesteilen beabsichtigen. 
Aber natürlich, die Russen hatten damit Garnichts zu tun, sie sind nur zufällig Nutznießer dieser Situation.
Wie war das doch gleich mit qui Bono? )



ps: sehr interessanter Aspekt der mir bisher nicht bekannt war. Die Ukraine wurde sehr scharf angegriffen, da nur TAge vor MH17 eine ukrainische Militärmaschine in 6500m Höhe abgeschossen wurde. Was eigentlich in einer Sperrung des Luftraumes hätte münden müssen. Die Ukraine hat den Luftraum aber nur bis knapp unter Reiseflughöhe gesenkt, vermutlich um nicht auf die Überfluggebühren verzichten zu müssen.

Wiederlegt zumindest die Behauptung der separatisten, die hätten nicht die Technik gehabt MH17 abzuschießen


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aus dieser deiner "Logik" lässt sich genauso folgern, dass das Völkerrecht für keinen gelten soll. Jedenfalls soll es deiner Argumentation nach in diesem Ukraine-Konflikt nicht für Russland gelten.



Das wäre die andere logische (aber nicht wünschenswerte) Konsequenz. Entweder es gilt für alle, oder für keinen. Alles dazwischen ist einfach eine nicht nachvollziehbare Ungleichbehandlung.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Reicht dein kritisches Bewusstsein nicht aus, um zu schlussfolgern, dass Russland den Deal nicht uneigennützig gemacht hat? Selbstverständlich wollte sich Russland damit politischen Einfluss in der Ukraine sichern.



Welches Land macht das nicht? Ich kann Russland nicht für etwas kritisieren, was jedes andere Land auch macht. Sich über Deals politische Einfluss zu sichern, ist so alt wie die Diplomatie.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den ukrainischen Gesetzen legal ist, ist es legal. Und wenn du die westliche Einflussnahme auf die Ukraine(von der wir beide so gut wie nichts wissen) negativ konnotierst, mach ich das eben auch mit der russischen Einflussnahme und sage, dass das gewissermaßen ne Bestechung war.



Wenn du dich darauf einlassen kannst, dass die westliche Einflussnahme illegal ist, dann lass ich mich auch darauf ein, die Geschäfte zwischen Russland und der Ukraine als Bestechung zu bezeichnen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dein "Aktion -> Reaktion" rechtfertigt nach wie vor nicht die territoriale Beraubung und Destabilisierung der Ukraine seitens Russland. Aber damit scheinst du große Verständnisprobleme zu haben.



Es geht nicht um "Rechtfertigung" für irgendetwas, sondern um Logik. Und die Logik sagt mir, das vor der Reaktion (die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim) irgendeine Aktion gestanden haben muss, denn das Parlament der Krim wird diesen politisch bedeutsamen Schritt nicht einfach so aus einer Laune heraus begangen haben. Und diese Aktion war nun einmal die gewaltsame Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten.

Und im Gegensatz zu unserer Regierung (die von sich ja behauptete, Demokraten zu sein), werde ich die undemokratische Absetzung eines gewählten Staatsoberhauptes nicht gutheißen oder befürworten. Das ist für mein Demokratieverständis schlicht ein Verbrechen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Volk wollte ihn aber aus erklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr haben. Wieso ist es dann logisch, wenn man ihn wieder einsetzt? Hast du eigentlich einen gesunden Menschenverstand oder funktionierst du nur nach dem Protokoll?



Es ist das gute Recht eines jeden Volkes (auch des ukrainischen) einen gewählten Politiker oder Partei nicht mehr zu wollen. Und dafür gibt es in Demokratien nunmal die Möglichkeit der Wahl (in diesem Falle der Abwahl).

Das Mittel des gewaltsamen Sturzes ist aber kein demokratisches Mittel. Hast du eigentlich einen gesunden Menschenverstand, wenn du das nicht verstehen willst ?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich will dir Doppelmoral des Westens gar nicht mit der russischen Aggression rechtfertigen. Die Doppelmoral des Westens wäre hier normalerweise gar nicht das Thema, wenn du sie nicht ständig aufgrund von argumentativer Schwäche hervorbringen würdest. Scheinbar legitimiert die "angebliche" Doppelmoral des Westens in deinen Augen Russlands Aggressionen gegenüber der Ukraine. Und das finde ich sehr bedenklich.



Wenn es ist argumentative Schwäche ist, dass man für die Einhaltung elementarer demokratische Regeln ist, dann bich ich gerne argumentativ schwach. Ich finde es hingegen sehr bedenklich, dass du nachwievor die gewaltsame Absetzung eines gewählten Staatsoberhauptes verteidigst.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du meinst, das Recht annektiert zu werden? Also laut Russland, ja.



Wie gesagt, willst du mir ernsthaft weißmachen, dass die Abgeordneten des Parlaments der Autonomen Republik Krim von Russland gezwungen worden sind, sich für Unabhängig zu erklären?

Da hätte ich doch gerne mal Beweise für.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Mach ich...



Sehr schön, endlich mal etwas konstruktives 



Split99999 schrieb:


> 1). Ich hab doch eingeräumt, dass die Absetzung Janukowitschs nicht verfassungskonform war. Dennoch ist es nun mal so gekommen, was kannst du daran ändern? Nichts... Und ich prangere die Annexion der Krim seitens Russland an, wie du vielleicht schon bemerkt hast.



Gut folgendes, du sagst man kann die verfassungswidrige Absetzung Janukowisch nicht mehr ändern. Ich sage man kann die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim plus ihren Beitritt zur russischen Förderation nicht mehr ändern.

Auf diesen Status Quo können wir uns doch einigen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> 2). Tut mir Leid, aber das ist schlicht Unsinn. Du gibts der Ukraine die Schuld dafür, dass Russland sie beraubt und destabilisiert hat. Was soll das für eine Rechtfertigung sein? Lächerlich...



Nein ich gebe nicht der Ukraine die schuld, sondern den Terroristen auf dem Maidan. Wenn ich z.b. dich schlagen würden, dann wäre ich selber schuld, wenn du dich wehren würdest. Ergo sind die Terroristen vom Maidan selber schuld. Hätte sie gewartet bis zur nächsten Wahl, hätten sie Janukowitsch auch demokratisch absetzten können. Aber jetzt müssen sie die Suppe halt auslöffeln, die sie sich selbst eingebrockt haben.



Split99999 schrieb:


> So und ich überlass dir nun gerne das letzte Wort. Ich denke, wir haben unsere Standpunkte ausführlich genug erörtert.



Ich denke auch.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Demonstanten in einem anderen Land von seinem Sessel aus per se als Tenoristen zu bezeichnen ist wohl die unglaublichste Frechheit die man sich erlauben kann. Die KP wäre stolz auf dich.




1. Was bitte ist die KP?  Meinst du damit die kommunistische Partei? Dann muss ich dich entäuschen, die regiert Russland seit 1991 (also 23 Jahre schon) nicht mehr.
2. Ich guck mal kurz bei Wikipedia unter Terrorismus.

Was steht denn da?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Terrorismus (lat. terror „Furcht, Schrecken“) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen (wie z. B. Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) gegen eine politische Ordnung zu verstehen, um einen politischen Wandel herbeizuführen. Der Terror dient als Druckmittel und soll vor allem Unsicherheit und Schrecken verbreiten oder Sympathie und Unterstützungsbereitschaft erzeugen.[1] Terrorismus ist keine militärische Strategie, sondern primär eine Kommunikationsstrategie.



Genau das haben die Terroristen vom Maidan gemacht. Sie haben durch Gewaltaktionen (Besetzung von Regierungsgebäuden, Angriffe mit Molotow-Cocktails gegen die Exekutive) versucht einen politische Wandel herbeizuführen.

Solche Leute gehören ins Gefängnis, und nicht in ein Parlament.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Aktion > Reaktion ist genau das selbe. Kommt es doch allein darauf an welche Ereignisse man wie wichtet und in welche Reihenfolge man sie setzt. Auch hier spielt der eigene politische Standpunkt eine größere Rolle als die Faktenlage. Was war zuerst da, Henne oder Ei?



Da scheint jemand das Prinzip Kausalität nicht verstanden zu haben. Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie man welches Ereignisse wichtet, sondern welches zuerst da war. Und im Gegensatz zur Frage Henne oder Ei, wo man nicht bestimmen kann, was zu erst war, kann man eindeutig sagen, dass die verfassungswidrige Absetzung von Janukowtisch am 22. Februar 2014, *vor* der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim am 11. März 2014 war.

Das sind einfach Fakten, die man nicht leugnen kann.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Auch ganz egal unter welchen Umständen der Präsident gestürzt wurde.



Sofern man für die Demokratie ist (was du ja offensichtlich nicht bist), ist das eben nicht egal. Wenn ein gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam und verfassungswidrig abgesetzt wird, dann ist die Gruppe die ihn abgesetzt hat eindeutig als Terroristen zu bezeichnen.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Was gibt das den Russen das Recht sich Teile des Landes einzuverleiben und Separatisten zu unterstützen die eine Abspaltung von Landesteilen beabsichtigen.
> Aber natürlich, die Russen hatten damit Garnichts zu tun, sie sind nur zufällig Nutznießer dieser Situation.
> Wie war das doch gleich mit qui Bono? )



Wie gesagt, ich hätte doch gerne Beweise dafür, dass die Russen die Abgeordneten des Parlaments der Autonomen Republik Krim dazu gezwungen haben, sich für Unabhängig von der Ukraine zu erklären.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich meinte die KP in China, aber spielt ja keine Rolle 

du warst also live dabei und kannst diese Vorfälle bestätigen? Weißt auch das es die pro europäischen Demonstranten waren und keine Spinner... Oder wie man in deutschland sagen würden "aktionsorientierte" Demonstranten? Oder vielleicht sogar Provokateure?

Dann sind die Demonstranten des 1. Mai auch alles ausnahmslos Terroristen. Fliegt ja auch jedes Jahr ein Molotov Cocktail.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich meinte die KP in China, aber spielt ja keine Rolle
> 
> du warst also live dabei und kannst diese Vorfälle bestätigen? Weißt auch das es die pro europäischen Demonstranten waren und keine Spinner... Oder wie man in deutschland sagen würden "aktionsorientierte" Demonstranten? Oder vielleicht sogar Provokateure?
> 
> Dann sind die Demonstranten des 1. Mai auch alles ausnahmslos Terroristen. Fliegt ja auch jedes Jahr ein Molotov Cocktail.



Und was bitte hat jetzt die KP aus China, mit den Vorfällen in der Ukraine zu tun?

Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis, ja die Leute vom 1. Mai sind Terroristen (sie wollen definitiv das bestehende System abschaffen und benutzten dafür Gewalt) und gehören ins Gefängnis. Aber auch hier die Frage.

Was hat das mit den Vorfällen in der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## Anticrist (7. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was bitte hat jetzt die KP aus China, mit den Vorfällen in der Ukraine zu tun?
> 
> Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis, ja die Leute vom 1. Mai sind Terroristen (sie wollen definitiv das bestehende System abschaffen und benutzten dafür Gewalt) und gehören ins Gefängnis. Aber auch hier die Frage.
> 
> Was hat das mit den Vorfällen in der Ukraine zu tun?



das wollen die 1-3% roter Faschisten die sich am 1. Mai unter die Demonstranten mischenauch. 

es geht nicht allg. um die Ukraine. Es geht darum das du Fakten verdrehst und dir zurecht biegst damit sie in dein Weltbild passen. 

Demonstrationen sind ein Mittel der Demokratie. Demonstranten wegen einiger Spinner per se als terroristen zu verunglimpfen ist primitivster Populismus und eine ungeheure Frechheit.  
Die Diktaturen und Autokarten dieser Erde wären stolz auf dich. 

Daher mein Schwenk nach China.. Hätte auch Syrien oder irgendein anderes autoritäres System sein können. Die Verfahren mit Demonstranten genauso.



es geht garnicht darum ob die Parlamentarier für eine Abspaltung gestimmt haben. Die Krim war mal russische und ist wegen einer Laune verschenkt worden. Der größte Teil der Bevölkerung sieht sich nach wie vor als russisch oder russisch-stämmig. Es war von vornherein klar wie die Abstimmung ausfallen würde. Genauso wie ich weiß das wir wieder ein drittes Reich hätten wenn wir in manchen Regionen brandenburgs abstimmen lassen würden. 

Nicht jede Abstimmung sollte geführt werden und nicht jede in die tat umgesetzt werden. Wenn ich in einzelnen Regionen Deutschlands abstimmen lassen würde, hätten wir auch wieder das 3. reich, oder wieder eine Mauer, oder wieder die D-Mark. Je nachdem wo ich abstimmen lasse.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Du ich spreche den Leute auch nicht das Recht auf Demonstrationen ab, ich spreche ihnen das Recht ab, einen gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam und verfassungswidrig abzusetzen.

Und dafür musst du auch nicht nach China oder Syrien reisen, sowas ist auch hier verboten.

Ich empfinde es als primitivsten Populismus und eine ungeheure Frechheit, dass du (und andere hier im Forum auch), das gutheißen. Ich denke eher das die Diktatoren und Autokraten dieser Welt auf euch stolz wären, dann ihr befürwortet (machne offen, manche indirekt) die gewaltsame Absetzung eines demokratische gewählten Staasoberhauptes.

Das nenne ich nicht gerade demokratisch.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Dezember 2014)

Aber eine Wahl a la Saddam Hussain auf der Krim ist demokratisch?? Wahnsinn

Du reitest hier auf den Demonstranten rum. Ich bezweifle das irgendeiner davon den Herren persönlich abgesetzt hat. Er hat sich durch die reine Anwesenheit eben jener absetzen lassen. Daher spielen die 2% zu den 75 bestenfalls eine formaljuristische Rolle. Da sich das Staatsoberhaupt aber ins Ausland abgesetzt hat spielt es zumindest rein praktisch keinerlei Rolle mehr. 

Ich bin da vielleicht naiv, aber ich finde 73% durchaus demokratisch. Ich bin sogar so hirngewaschen das ich sogar 51% als demokratisch legitimiert ansehe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Aber eine Wahl a la Saddam Hussain auf der Krim ist demokratisch?? Wahnsinn



Also nach meinem Wissenstand, kam das Ergebnis zustande, weil die meisten Krimtataren der Abstimmung fernblieben. Aber selbst wenn wir unterstellen, dass du recht hat und das Referendum zum Beitritt zur russichen Förderation nicht demokratisch war, so war zumindest die Erkärung der Unabhängig rechtmäßig. Ergo gibt es eigentlich nur zwei denkbare Szenarien. 

Die Krim wird Bestandteil der russichen Förderation, oder aber ein eigenständiger Staat. 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Du reitest hier auf den Demonstranten rum. Ich bezweifle das irgendeiner davon den Herren persönlich abgesetzt haben. Er hat sich durch die reine Anwesenheit eben jener absetzen lassen. Daher spielen die 2% zu den 75 bestenfalls eine formaljuristische Rolle. Da sich das Staatsoberhaupt aber ins Ausland abgesetzt hat spielt es zumindest rein praktisch keinerlei Rolle mehr.



Du kannst es weiter drehen und wenden wie du willst, der Mann wurde nach der gültigen Verfassung seines Landes nicht rechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben. Ergo war seine Amtsenthebung verfassungswidrig und illegal und die weiteren Vorkommnisse (Übergangsregierung, Neuwahl) waren es ebenso.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Icj cc bin da vielleicht naiv, aber ich finde 73% durchaus demokratisch. Ich bin sogar so hirngewaschen das ich sogar 51% als demokratisch legitimiert ansehe.



Tja du kannst 73% und auch 51% für demokratisch eracheten, es ist aber letztendlich irrelevant, wenn die gültige Verfassung 75% verlangt.

Und wenn diese nicht erreicht werden, ist auch nichts demokratisch legitimiert. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Krieg eigentlich ? 
Ukraine-Krise: "Wieder Krieg in Europa? Nicht in unserem Namen!" | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch mal eine kleine Übersicht der ganzen Verbrecherbande:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzelnen Verbindungen werden hier noch erklärt:
anjamueller: Reichstagswahlen November 1932? oder 2014?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Und einer Seite wo Blogger posten können was sie wollen soll ich also uneingeschränkt und unkritisch glauben?
Ernsthaft?


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Dezember 2014)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Du musst leider das tun was wir alle tun müssen, seit unsere Leitmedien sich entschieden haben einseitig zu berichten. Du musst halt verschiedene Quellen anschauen, vergleichen, recherchieren usw. Klar ist das mit Aufwand und Mühe verbunden, aber ich finde das man sich diese mühe kurz vorm 3. Weltkrieg mal machen kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Welcher Krieg eigentlich ?
> Ukraine-Krise: "Wieder Krieg in Europa? Nicht in unserem Namen!" | ZEIT ONLINE




Russland-Konflikt: Putin schließt das Fenster zu Europa | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Dezember 2014)

Achja die Zeit, die ist ja im bisherigen Konflikt durch eine sehr "objektive" Betrachtung der Dinge aufgefallen.

Also wenn uns "Putinverstehern" unterstellt wird, dass uns der Kreml bezahlt, dann unterstellen ich den "Obamaverstehern" von der Zeit, dass sie vom weißen Haus bezahlt werden.

PS: Das die Zeit eine Satire-Sendung verklagt, die die Wahrheit über ihre Machenschaften in transatlantischen Think-Tanks veröffentlich hat, entbehrt hierbei nicht ein gewissen Ironie. 

PSPS: Ich sehe gerade, dass der Autor (Ruprecht Polenz) dieses Artikels von 1996 bis 2006 Präsident der Deutsche Atlantischen Gesellschaft war und zur Zeit im Beirat der Atlantischen Initiative sitzt. Ja, so sieht die "objektive" Berichterstattung der Zeit aus.

Wäre er russischen Autor und die Situation vergleichbar (sprich russische Think-Tanks), würde doch der erste wieder von Staatsmedien und Propaganda fasseln. Hier nennt man das "Qualitätsjournalismus". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvTWo5ZGcNA


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, das gute alte Kabarett.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ2cWnp99ls

Wer hat im Qualitätsjournalismus des Kabaretts mehr Schuld? Die Katzen oder die Frauen, die Serben oder die Kroaten, die Politiker oder die Rentner?


----------



## JePe (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein Berufspolitiker, der sich mit Politik beschaeftigt, zu politischen Themen eine Meinung hat und diese als Gastbeitrag gekennzeichnet vortraegt? Ja, da muss einfach etwas faul sein. Um so mehr, als es ja nicht Deine Meinung ist. Da kann einfach nur der Obama dahinter stecken.

Immerhin steht da der Name einer real existierenden Person mit nachpruefbarem Lebenslauf und wird nicht irgendein Professor zusammenfantasiert, wie das bei Radio Moskau schon der Fall war.

Und was die Klage angeht - sich klageweise zu wehren, ist gutes Recht und hohes Gut. Jedenfalls in Deutschland. Geklagt hat man uebrigens nicht, um etwas zu vertuschen, sondern um etwas zu korrigieren - naemlich die quantitativ falsche Darstellung von Verflechtungen. Seltsam, dass Du damit ein Problem hast - bist Du doch sonst so an der Wahrheit interessiert. Die Klage wurde ausserdem abgewiesen, weil nach Ansicht des Gerichtes es wegen des satirischen Charakters der Sendung unerheblich sei, ob es sich um sieben oder acht Verbindungen handelt. "Das System" scheint also zu funktionieren. Jedenfalls in Deutschland.


----------



## JePe (8. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> kurz vorm 3. Weltkrieg



Egal, wie sehr ich auch vergleiche und recherchiere, ich kann fuer diese von Dir immer wieder heraufbeschworene Gefahr kein Anzeichen erkennen. Meinst Du statt recherchieren vielleicht halluzinieren?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Egal, wie sehr ich auch vergleiche und recherchiere, ich kann fuer diese von Dir immer wieder heraufbeschworene Gefahr kein Anzeichen erkennen. Meinst Du statt recherchieren vielleicht halluzinieren?



Dann musst du mehr Blogs lesen und russisches Fernsehen schauen. Dann noch ein bißchen Jebsen hier und Ulfkotte da und schon bestehen alle westlichen Politiker und alle westlichen Medien aus wahnsinnigen Kriegstreibern. Ist doch logo...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen Zweifel daran, dass Russland unterstützt. Aber mit bloßer Duldung, das erscheint mir sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt. Denn russische Soldaten, die in der Ostukraine fallen, sind mehr als bloße Duldung:
> 
> Ostukraine: Russische Soldaten kämpfen an der Seite der Separatisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Im Interesse einer objektiven Diskussion habe ich mal eine möglichst Spekulations-freie Formulierung gewählt (auch wenn ich mich mit diesem Interesse in einer Minderheit wähne  ). Fakt ist nun einmal, dass es bislang keine gesicherten Quellen gibt, die ein Unterscheidung zwischen in die Ukraine abkommandierten russischen Soldaten und auf eigene Faust in der Ukraine opperierenden russischen Soldaten ermöglicht.
Aber man kann auch in letzterem Fall schon einmal die Duldung und indirekte Unterstützung festhalten, denn eigentlich müsste ein Soldat, der in seinem Urlaub für eine fremde Nation in den Krieg zieht, wegen Landesverrat vors Militärgericht. Das geschieht in Russland eindeutig nicht. Ebensowenig wie es Grenzkontrollen gegen die Einwanderung von Paramilitärs gibt (k.A., ob es in Russland auch illegal ist, mit Kriegswaffen durchs Land zu ziehen - hier müsste die Polizei direkt aktiv werden) und schon gar nicht gegen Waffen- und Munitionstransporte.



> Aber als es zum Einsatz kam, will man so etwas noch nie gesehen haben. Und ich glaube den Separatisten auch ihre fehlende Kompetenz. Es war eine Ausbildung nötig, um dieses System zu bedienen. Wer hat die Einweisung gegeben? Die Ukrainer? Wohl kaum.



Die Separatisten sind Ukrainer und es sind auch Mitglieder der ukrainischen Armee darunter. Nicht so viele, dass man damit ihre derzeitige Kampfstärke erklären kann, aber mehr als genug, um einen einzelnen Raketenwerfer zu bemannen. In Anbetracht der ziemlich dilletantischen Nachverwertung (erst war mans selbst, dann doch nicht, selbst Russland hat mehrere Tage gebraucht, um sich etwas zurecht zu reimen - und dann passte das nur bedingt zu dem, was von ukrainischen Streitkräften bekannt war,...) halte ich persönlich die Theorie des fehl-identifizierten Zieles noch für am Wahrscheinlichsten, eine erfolgreiche Propaganda-Aktion sähe anders aus.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Auf der Krim befindet sich in Sevastopol der Stützpunkt der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte und somit der Garant für den russischen hegemonialanspruch in der gesamten Sphäre.



Einen Satz, den man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen sollte...




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds lustig, weil genau das Völkerrecht besagt doch eben das die Abspaltung in Ordnung ist. Die Bevölkerrung der Krim hat sich ja dafür entschieden, das wurde ja nicht gegen ihren Willen gemacht.



Die Bevölkerung der Krim wurde nicht einmal gefragt. Die Entscheidung wurde vom Krim-Parlament getroffen, dass dazu überhaupt nicht befugt war und bei den letzten regulären Wahlen gab es nicht einmal für eine Orientierung in Richtung Russland eine Mehrheit, geschweige denn für den sofortigen Anschluss. Eine Volksabstimmung im Sinne des Völkerrechts hat es nicht gegeben. Der erste und bislang einzige Wahlvorgang fand -wortwörtlich- mit vorgehaltener Pistole statt und beschränkte sich auf die Unabhängigkeit (zu der die Krim weder infrastrukturell noch wirtschaftlich fähig ist) oder den Anschluss an Russland. Letzterer ist damit in keiner Weise demokratisch legitimiert, sondern geht auf die Entscheidung eines kleinen Personenkreises und den anschließenden Einsatz der russischen Armee zurück.




Threshold schrieb:


> Steht aber das Völkerrecht über dem staatlichen Recht?



Ja. Per Definition.



> Was ist mit der Isis? Dürfen die also auch einfach so einen Staat gründen?
> Was ist mit den Kurden?



Völkerrechtlich: Ja. Allerdings ist das Völkerrecht nicht alzu präzise ausformuliert, so dass Art und Weise nicht ganz klar sind.
Die meisten würden aber vermutlich eine saubere demokratische Abstimmung (also genau das, was es auf der Krim nicht gab) vorraussetzen, die mit einer hohen Mehrheit für die Selbstständigkeit stimmt. Zumindest der IS wird das wohl nicht hinbekommen und eignet sich für seinen Staat lieber fremdes Territorium ein...




robafan1 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht korrekt das als Putsch zu bezeichnen, sondern einfach falsch. Eine verfassungsgemäße Absetzung des Präsidenten durch Staatsorgane, die durch die Ausschreitungen nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet werden konnte, entspricht nicht der Definition eines Putsches.



Die Absetzung wurde seitens des Parlamentes beendet und eben genau das ist einer der beiden fragwürdigen Punkte: Sie haben die eigentlich vorrangehenden Schritte übersprungen.

Einen "Putsch" ergibt das trotzdem nicht, aber einigen Leuten hier ist eher an martialischer Wortwahl gelegen, denn an sachlicher Ausdruckweise 




Anticrist schrieb:


> Du hast dich mit dem Thema Southstream offensichtlich nicht beschäftigt, sondern das Thema wieder nur in deine ideologische Weltsicht gepresst.
> Die einzigen die einen wirklichen Schaden vom Stopp haben sind die Russen, und die beteiligten Unternehmen. Außerdem scheint dir nicht bewusst zu sein, das die EU den Bauprozess in den letzten Jahren immer wieder verzögert hat, was u.a. mit dem Umgang der Russen mit dem Gashahn geschuldet sein dürfte. Zudem liegt das Projekt schon seit Monaten still, das Sofia die Erteilung von Baugenehmigungen (auf Druck der EU) verschleppt hat.



"verzögert" ist gut. Nabucco ist tot, nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Umganges Russlands mit der Ukraine. Und ohne Nabucco wäre Southstream eine schweine teure Pipeline für... ...die Belieferung Griechenlands? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland war solange ein zuverlässiger Partner,  bis die USA meinten, die EU müsse Sanktionen gegen Russland verhängen.



Die Suche nach alternativen Gaslieferanten begann in der EU lange vor der aktuellen Krise, spätestens nach dem letzten Gasstreit zwischen Russland und der Ukraine. Man kann sich einfach nicht von jemandem abhängig machen, der seine Rohstoffe als Druckmittel einsetzt und dabei nicht einmal Rücksicht auf Dritte nimmt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich höre von dir keinen Kritik daran, dass der Westen samt USA den gewaltsamen Umsturz des gewählten Präsidenten gutheißt.



Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
Es gab keinen gewaltsamen Umsturz, den man hätte gut heißen können. Es gab eine Parlamentstabstimmung 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da die Absetzung Janukowitsch nachweislich illegal, weil Verfassungswidrig, war, wäre seine Wiedereinsetzung die einzige logische Konsequenz gewesen.



Stimmt wohl. Dummerweise befindet sich Janukowitsch auf der Flucht vor zahlreichen Korruptionsprozessen. Selbst wenn er sich der ukrainischen Rechtssprechung stellen dürfte, wäre davon auszugehen, dass er aufgrund seiner Verurteilungen unmittelbar nach der Wiedereinsetzung zurücktreten und das Parlament eine Übergangsregierung bis zu Neuwahlen einsetzen müsste.
Was, mit Verlaub, genau der Ablauf ist, den die Ukraine gerade schon vollzogen hat.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst es weiter drehen und wenden wie du willst, der Mann wurde nach der gültigen Verfassung seines Landes nicht rechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben. Ergo war seine Amtsenthebung verfassungswidrig und illegal und die weiteren Vorkommnisse (Übergangsregierung, Neuwahl) waren es ebenso.



Bis auf weiteres liegt noch nicht einmal eine Klage gegen die angeblich verfassungswidrigen Aktionen vor, geschweige denn ein Urteil eines zuständigen Gerichtes. Und solange das sich nicht änderst, sind alle Schlussfolgerungen, die sich eine Verfassungsverletzung hindrehen, erst mal nichts anderes als Meinungen.

Und selbst wenn irgendwann ein derartiges Urteil ergehen sollte (bislang scheint niemand, zumindest kein Ukrainer, auch nur eine Klage erheben zu wollen), ist eine Wahl immer noch eine Wahl und nichts illegales. In aller Regel werden die Ergebnisse von unberechtigter Weise vorgezogenen Neuwahlen noch nicht einmal für ungültig erklärt. Wieso auch? Sie sind ein legitimer (und in diesem Fall der aktuellste) Nachweis des Volkswillens. Der einzige Schaden durch die ggf. mangelhaft begründete verfrühte Durchführung wäre der Wahlaufwand selbst.




*moderative Angelgenheiten*

Bei den hier anwesenden Stammgästen des Forums wird angenommen, dass sie sehr wohl wissen, dass Energiewende/-versorgung/-politik ein Thema für mindestens zwei weitere Threads ist, dass man erst gar nicht Offtopic-Anzusprechen braucht. Es sei denn, man will mutwillig eine Diskussion entgleisen lassen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Der Begriff *Direct Downloads (DDL) kennzeichnet Links für das direkte Herunterladen (Download) von Dateien (im Gegensatz zum Filesharing) und wird häufig auf Warez-Seiten verwendet." *Direct Downloads â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Eine PDF-Datei ist kein Direkt Download Link! Es wurde nichts  auf deinem PC gedownloadet!
> 
> ...



In der Tat. Eine .pdf ist eine Datei. Und um eine Datei öffnen zu können, muss sie heruntergeladen werden. Wenn man einen Link auf eine .pdf setzt/nutzt, passiert genau das. Sein Hinweis war somit vollkommen berechtigt.
Unabhängig hiervon möchte ich noch festhalten, dass es etwas mit Respekt gegenüber seiner Diskussionspartner bzw. Diskussionskultur im allgemeinen zu tun hat, dass man eigene Argumente vorträgt und nur die zu grunde liegenden Fakten zielgenau verlinkt. Ein pauschaler Link zu einem größeren Dokument ist einfach nur unhöflich und zeugt von wenig Diskussionsinteresse, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob es der Link auf eine .html-Seite oder ein deeplink auf ein .pdf ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung der Krim wurde nicht einmal gefragt. Die Entscheidung wurde vom Krim-Parlament getroffen, dass dazu überhaupt nicht befugt war und bei den letzten regulären Wahlen gab es nicht einmal für eine Orientierung in Richtung Russland eine Mehrheit, geschweige denn für den sofortigen Anschluss. Eine Volksabstimmung im Sinne des Völkerrechts hat es nicht gegeben. Der erste und bislang einzige Wahlvorgang fand -wortwörtlich- mit vorgehaltener Pistole statt und beschränkte sich auf die Unabhängigkeit (zu der die Krim weder infrastrukturell noch wirtschaftlich fähig ist) oder den Anschluss an Russland. Letzterer ist damit in keiner Weise demokratisch legitimiert, sondern geht auf die Entscheidung eines kleinen Personenkreises und den anschließenden Einsatz der russischen Armee zurück.



Dafür möchte ich erst mal handfeste Beweise und nicht die Halluzinationen von Spiegel und Co.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Dezember 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Egal, wie sehr ich auch vergleiche und recherchiere, ich kann fuer diese von Dir immer wieder heraufbeschworene Gefahr kein Anzeichen erkennen. Meinst Du statt recherchieren vielleicht halluzinieren?



Mal die Resolution lesen, die ich vor kurzem gepostet habe, wenn du schon den reelen Krieg der stattfindet nicht schlimm genug findest... Kein Anzeichen ?!?! Sag mal kriegt ihr noch was mit ? Meinste die machen das aus Spass ? Wie gesagt, das fatale ist halt das es die Menschen immer erst glauben wenn es zu spät ist und das trotz solcher eindeutigen anzeichen. Kein Vorwurf an dich, so ticken die meisten Menschen einfach.  
Vor allem wie ihr euch noch über die Warnung lustig macht, nc... Kranke Zeiten, ihr kriegt echt nichtmehr mit wie ihr tickt...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen Satz, den man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen sollte...
> 
> 
> Man kann sich einfach nicht von jemandem abhängig machen, der seine Rohstoffe als Druckmittel einsetzt und dabei nicht einmal Rücksicht auf Dritte nimmt.
> ...



Weils so schön war...


----------



## JePe (8. Dezember 2014)

... ich habe mich jetzt durch die letzten fuenf Seiten gequaelt, aber keine Resolution gefunden, die den dritten Weltkrieg voraussagt. Magst Du einem Unglaeubigen auf den rechten Pfad helfen?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Dezember 2014)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-resolution/758

Ron Pauls Analyse dazu
The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : Reckless Congress 'Declares War' on Russia


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach ja, das gute alte Kabarett.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ2cWnp99ls
> 
> Wer hat im Qualitätsjournalismus des Kabaretts mehr Schuld? Die Katzen oder die Frauen, die Serben oder die Kroaten, die Politiker oder die Rentner?



Das hat jetzt genau was mit der Ukraine zu tun? 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Berufspolitiker, der sich mit Politik beschaeftigt, zu politischen Themen eine Meinung hat und diese als Gastbeitrag gekennzeichnet vortraegt? Ja, da muss einfach etwas faul sein. Um so mehr, als es ja nicht Deine Meinung ist. Da kann einfach nur der Obama dahinter stecken.



Das ist auch nicht abwegiger, als die Behauptung, dass jeder der Putins Position teilt, vom Kreml bezahlt und/oder gesteuert wird. Außerdem ging es mir (wenn man die Beiträge auch mal lesen würde) darum, dass ein vergleichbare Befürworter Putins mit einer ähnlichen Lebensvita (sprich russischen Think-Tanks) sofort als Staatsmediensprecher oder Propagandist abgelehnt werden würde.

Dieses Interview (Wagenknecht und die Krim-Krise: "Deutsche Ukraine-Politik ist ein Desaster" - n-tv.de) in dem viel Wahrheit steckt wird ja von einigen Teilnehmer, sofort mit dem Hinweis "ewiggestrige Linke" beseite gewischt. Das die CDU aber auch im Kalten Krieg hängen geblieben ist, wird verdrängt, weil die ist ja gegen Putin. Das empfinde ich als scheinheillig.



JePe schrieb:


> Immerhin steht da der Name einer real existierenden Person mit nachpruefbarem Lebenslauf und wird nicht irgendein Professor zusammenfantasiert, wie das bei Radio Moskau schon der Fall war.



Den hat doch Frau Wagenknecht auch, oder willst du ihr den Lebenslauf absprechen? Oder ist Herr Scholl-Latour jemand der Ahnung haben könnte wovon er redet ?

Scholl-Latours Abrechnung: Serie Teil 2: Dubiose Ukraine-Politik des Westens: ?Der Schuldspruch war schon gefällt? - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Achne, der ist ja Pro-Putin, also muss der ja vom Kreml bezahlt sein. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und was die Klage angeht - sich klageweise zu wehren, ist gutes Recht und hohes Gut. Jedenfalls in Deutschland. Geklagt hat man uebrigens nicht, um etwas zu vertuschen, sondern um etwas zu korrigieren - naemlich die quantitativ falsche Darstellung von Verflechtungen. Seltsam, dass Du damit ein Problem hast - bist Du doch sonst so an der Wahrheit interessiert. Die Klage wurde ausserdem abgewiesen, weil nach Ansicht des Gerichtes es wegen des satirischen Charakters der Sendung unerheblich sei, ob es sich um sieben oder acht Verbindungen handelt. "Das System" scheint also zu funktionieren. Jedenfalls in Deutschland.



Ach klagen darf und kann doch jeder, der will. Damit habe ich kein Problem. Ich sagte es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass eben jene Zeitung die so gegen Russland und Putin wettert, selber nicht möchte, dass man ihre Machenschaften mit den ganzen transatlantischen Think-Tanks aufdeckt.

Man müsste sich ja vor den eigenen Lesern erklären 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Suche nach alternativen Gaslieferanten begann in der EU lange vor der aktuellen Krise, spätestens nach dem letzten Gasstreit zwischen Russland und der Ukraine. Man kann sich einfach nicht von jemandem abhängig machen, der seine Rohstoffe als Druckmittel einsetzt und dabei nicht einmal Rücksicht auf Dritte nimmt.



Das die Ukraine ständig ihre Rechnungen nicht zahlt, erlaubt den Russen natürlich nicht, die Lieferung einzustellen.  Sind aber auch gemein die Russen, wollen die auch noch Geld für ihr Gas.

Wissen die denn nicht, dass man seine Rohstoffe dem Westen gratis zu überlassen hat? Aber doof, Russland ist eine Atommacht, denen kann man die Rohstoffe nicht einfach wegnehmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
> Es gab keinen gewaltsamen Umsturz, den man hätte gut heißen können. Es gab eine Parlamentstabstimmung



Denen a) Gewalt vorausging und die b) nicht nach den Vorgaben der aktuellen Verfassung abgehalten wurde. Wie wir das ganze nun nennen wollen (Putsch, Staatsstreich oder gewaltsamer Umsturz), ist ja gerne Disskusionwürdig, nicht jedoch die Illegalität der Vorgänge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl. Dummerweise befindet sich Janukowitsch auf der Flucht vor zahlreichen Korruptionsprozessen. Selbst wenn er sich der ukrainischen Rechtssprechung stellen dürfte, wäre davon auszugehen, dass er aufgrund seiner Verurteilungen unmittelbar nach der Wiedereinsetzung zurücktreten und das Parlament eine Übergangsregierung bis zu Neuwahlen einsetzen müsste.
> Was, mit Verlaub, genau der Ablauf ist, den die Ukraine gerade schon vollzogen hat.



Sie hat ihn vollzogen, nur halt nicht nach dem Protokoll der Verfassung. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis auf weiteres liegt noch nicht einmal eine Klage gegen die angeblich verfassungswidrigen Aktionen vor, geschweige denn ein Urteil eines zuständigen Gerichtes. Und solange das sich nicht änderst, sind alle Schlussfolgerungen, die sich eine Verfassungsverletzung hindrehen, erst mal nichts anderes als Meinungen. Und selbst wenn irgendwann ein derartiges Urteil ergehen sollte (bislang scheint niemand, zumindest kein Ukrainer, auch nur eine Klage erheben zu wollen), ist eine Wahl immer noch eine Wahl und nichts illegales. In aller Regel werden die Ergebnisse von unberechtigter Weise vorgezogenen Neuwahlen noch nicht einmal für ungültig erklärt. Wieso auch? Sie sind ein legitimer (und in diesem Fall der aktuellste) Nachweis des Volkswillens. Der einzige Schaden durch die ggf. mangelhaft begründete verfrühte Durchführung wäre der Wahlaufwand selbst.



Wenn die Wahl illegal zustande gekommen ist, ist natürlich auch die Wahl und ihr Ergebniss nicht rechtskräftig. Man kann Unrecht nicht durch eine nachträglich Wahl legitimieren.  Was ist das bitte für ein Rechtsverstädnis?


----------



## robafan1 (8. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt genau was mit der Ukraine zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier wird gerne von der verfassungswidrigen Absetzung des Präsidenten gesprochen. Schon mal über die Verfassungs- und Völker Rechtswidrigkeit der Unabhängigkeit und Annexion der Krim nachgedacht? Die Annexion verstieß übrigens auch gegen die russische Verfassung, die vorangegangene Unabhängigkeitserklärung gegen die ukrainische.

Annexion der Krim: Putin verstößt gegen russische Verfassung - Staat und Recht - FAZ

 Wenn ein Präsident, der sein Volk mit Korruption und Unterdrückung ins Unglück führt und der sich nach der vorhersehbaren Eskalation von Protesten vor seiner Verantwortung ins Ausland flieht und dann von einem demokratisch gewählten Parlament (übrigens das gleiche, das ihn zum Präsidenten gewählt hat) abgewählt wird und dabei Schritte, die so in der Verfassung festegelegt sind, übersprungen werden, dann ist das illegal. 


Aber diese unter einem Vorwand durchgeführte Annexion wird hier gerechtfertigt? Und selbst eine nachträgliche Legitimation dieser Schritte macht es nicht besser, nein wahrlich, das ist kein Rechtsverständis  Wenn man sich die Abläufe nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lässt, ohne sich an Paragraphen aufzuhängen, sondern einfach nur mit Rechtsbewusstsein darüber nachdenkt, dann ist die Absetzung Janukowitschs vollkommen legitim gewesen. Was man von den darauf folgenden Ereignissen auf der Krim nicht behaupten kann.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-resolution/758
> 
> Ron Pauls Analyse dazu
> The Ron Paul Institute for Peace and Prosperity : Reckless Congress 'Declares War' on Russia


Könntest du uns bitte genauer erläutern, wie die USA hier den dritten Weltkrieg heraufbeschwören, als mit dem Link zu einem Erlass des Kongresses und einer "Analyse" dazu. Ich entnehme dem Entschluss nämlich nur Unterstützung der ukrainischen Regierung, die Verurteilung von Russlands völkerrechtswidrigen Aktivitäten und diesen letzten Satz hier:

"Calls upon the Russian Federation to seek a mutually beneficial relationship with the United States based on respect for the independence and sovereignty of all countries."

Zu deutsch dass die russische Föderation angerufen wird, um eine gegenseitig vorteilhafte Beziehung zu den USA zu suchen, basierend auf Respekt vor der Unabhängigkeit und Souveränität aller Länder.

Für mich ist die Erwähnung eines unmittelbar bevorstehenden dritten Weltkriegs (natürlich von den USA initiiert) reine populistische Panikmache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Dafür möchte ich erst mal handfeste Beweise und nicht die Halluzinationen von Spiegel und Co.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass du nach "handfesten Beweisen" für eine Kritik an einem Fehlstand fragst, bitte ich um eine Konkretisierung. "XY fehlt" kann man auf jedem weißen Blatt nachlesen 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wir das ganze nun nennen wollen (Putsch, Staatsstreich oder gewaltsamer Umsturz), ist ja gerne Disskusionwürdig, nicht jedoch die Illegalität der Vorgänge.



Stimmt. Über letztere zu entscheiden ist die Aufgabe ukrainischer Gerichte. Wir könnten allenfalls die moralischen Implikationen im Rahmen bestimmter Wertesysteme diskutieren - will hier aber scheinbar niemand. Ungeachtet dessen sind die bislang von dir genannten Begriffe zur Bezeichnung einer Amtsenthebung durch eine Legislative schlichtweg falsch. Man sagt zu Schweinen auch nicht Kuh mit der Begründung, am Ende kommt Fleisch bei raus 



> Wenn die Wahl illegal zustande gekommen ist, ist natürlich auch die Wahl und ihr Ergebniss nicht rechtskräftig. Man kann Unrecht nicht durch eine nachträglich Wahl legitimieren.  Was ist das bitte für ein Rechtsverstädnis?



Russisches bzw. putinsches, wenn ich mir den Einmarsch auf der Krim angucke.

Den habe ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht thematisiert, sondern eine nach allen gesetzlichen Regeln formell korrekt abgehaltene Wahl. Die auch nichts "nachträglich legimitiert" hat, sondern -wie sich das für eine Wahl gehört- etwas kommendem bzw. mittlerweile gegenwärtigem (nämlich die aktuelle ukrainische Regierung) legitimiert hat.

Welchen Anlass das Parlament hatte, diese Wahl zu initiieren, ist davon vollkommen unabhängig - ganz abgesehen davon, dass die faktische Amtsunfähigkeit eines Präsidenten in jeder Demokratie ein angemessener Grund für eine Neuwahl ist. (Und dabei ist der Grund für die Amtsunfähigkeit vollkommen egal. Ob der Präsident vor der Justiz flieht, schwer erkrankt, unzurechnungsfähig ist oder ermordet wurde: Es gibt nur sehr wenige, sehr kuriose -durchweg undemokratische- Beispiele, in denen ein Staatsoberhaupt formell im Amt blieb, das amtsunfähig war. Und die Ermittlung eines Nachfolgers ist in keinem Fall eine Beurteilung/Legitmierung der Amstunfähigkeitsursache, sondern schlicht die Anerkennung, dass man jemanden braucht, der den Job macht.)


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *moderative Angelgenheiten*
> 
> 
> In der Tat. Eine .pdf ist eine Datei. Und um eine Datei öffnen zu können, muss sie heruntergeladen werden. Wenn man einen Link auf eine .pdf setzt/nutzt, passiert genau das. Sein Hinweis war somit vollkommen berechtigt.
> Unabhängig hiervon möchte ich noch festhalten, dass es etwas mit Respekt gegenüber seiner Diskussionspartner bzw. Diskussionskultur im allgemeinen zu tun hat, dass man eigene Argumente vorträgt und nur die zu grunde liegenden Fakten zielgenau verlinkt. Ein pauschaler Link zu einem größeren Dokument ist einfach nur unhöflich und zeugt von wenig Diskussionsinteresse, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob es der Link auf eine .html-Seite oder ein deeplink auf ein .pdf ist.


Wenn ich dieses Forum öffne, ein Youtube Video ansehen möchte, oder einfach im Internet surfe, wird etwas heruntergeladen!
So ist das halt im Internet.....
Wie gut, dass du festgestellt hast, dass ich mit meinem link *nicht* gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen habe!
Ein Hinweis oder eine Frage, wenn man nicht über links bescheid weiß, mag berechtigt sein....Die klare Aussage, man habe gegen Forenregeln verstoßen,


			
				robafan1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und da du so sehr auf die Einhaltung der Forenregeln bedacht warst, bitte ich dich, das gleiche zu tun. Zitat aus 2.6 Dr Forenregeln:
> "Bitte keine direkten Download-Links. In den Beiträgen soll nur auf die entsprechenden Homepages verlinkt werden, da wir nicht jeden Download-Link auf seinen Inhalt überprüfen können."
> 
> *Das hast du jedoch bei deiner Quelle gemacht*.



 bleibt aber eine Unterstellung!  ... und kann nicht berechtigt sein!!!! Ich erinnere hier an den Punkt 4.2 der Forenregeln.

Dein weiterer Kritikpunkt mit der größeren Quelle hat entgegen deiner Meinung sehr viel mit Respekt gegenüber seinen Diskussionspartnern zu tun!
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass jeder der hier vertretenen User in der Lage ist, in einer Zeitung zu lesen! Ihnen steht auch das Recht zu, zu erkennen, dass der Artikel, auf den ich mich bezog, ein Artikel der FAZ war, dass die User hier wissen wollten, wann dieser Artikel in der FAZ erschienen ist (nämlich lange vor dem Maidan!). Wenn du das als "unhöflich"  auslegst....


Aber da der Artikel vom September 2013 aus heutiger Sicht zur Ukraine-Krise so brisant ist, hoffe ich, dass auch du als Privatperson und eifriger Zeitungsleser  den Artikel finden und lesen konntest und dir eigene Gedanken darüber gemacht hast, ob man die Rolle des Westens im Ukrainekonflikt nicht kritischer sehen sollte!


FAZ
Seite 10
vom 21.September 2013
Artikel:*
Zurück zu den Wurzeln
Die Nato denkt über ihre Zukunft nach dem Abzug aus Afghanistan nach / *

*http://uncut-news.ch/wp-content/uplo...309212.010.pdf*


----------



## Putinversteher (10. Dezember 2014)

Und manchmal gibt sie es doch noch, die Hellen Momente in den Mainstream Medien. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVe6YlpGeMc

Ein großteil der Leute hier sollte mal ganz genau hinhören ab 5:30 und sich fragen, ob ihr euch weiterhin selber zu deppen degradieren wollt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Der macht doch aber nichts anderes als du,
Er vertritt seine Meinung und gut. 
Das können andere auch.
Und nur weil jemand eine Meinung vertritt muss sie ja noch lange nicht richtig sein.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und manchmal gibt sie es doch noch, die Hellen Momente in den Mainstream Medien.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVe6YlpGeMc
> 
> Ein großteil der Leute hier sollte mal ganz genau hinhören ab 5:30 und sich fragen, ob ihr euch weiterhin selber zu deppen degradieren wollt.



Ab "Mainstream Medien" höre ich auf zu lesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der macht doch aber nichts anderes als du,
> Er vertritt seine Meinung und gut.
> Das können andere auch.
> Und nur weil jemand eine Meinung vertritt muss sie ja noch lange nicht richtig sein.



Eben. Ich lese z.B. sehr oft auf Spiegel-Online und Augsteins Artikeln kann ich so gut wie nie zustimmen und es ist dabei fast egal zu welchem politischen Thema sie geschrieben sind. Sein politisches Motto ist übrigens: "Im Zweifel links" - und dieser Mann zweifelt sehr viel.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und manchmal gibt sie es doch noch, die Hellen Momente in den Mainstream Medien.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVe6YlpGeMc
> 
> Ein großteil der Leute hier sollte mal ganz genau hinhören ab 5:30 und sich fragen, ob ihr euch weiterhin selber zu deppen degradieren wollt.



Wie du mal wieder nur das gehört hast was du hören willst... 

zumal dir beide in 2 ganz wesentlichen Punkten widersprochen haben


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

naja mit der Wahrheit nimmt es doch niemand so genau...


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Eben. Ich lese z.B. sehr oft auf Spiegel-Online und Augsteins Artikeln kann ich so gut wie nie zustimmen und es ist dabei fast egal zu welchem politischen Thema sie geschrieben sind. Sein politisches Motto ist übrigens: "Im Zweifel links" - und dieser Mann zweifelt sehr viel.



Ich hab ja noch nicht mal was dagegen dass er die eine oder andere Seite in der Politik vertritt.
Aber meist tun sie dann immer so dass nur ihre Meinung die richtige ist und alle anderen haben sowieso keine Ahnung.


----------



## QUAD4 (14. Dezember 2014)

hier mal eine andere meinung als die die uns täglich in den medien presentiert wird. ich lass einfach mal den artikel für sich selbst sprechen.

am besten den artikel auf der seite lesen weil da noch links mit drinne sind zu anderen artikeln. dann versteht man die zusammenhänge noch besser.



> Die tatsächliche Agenda hinter den Russland-Sanktionen ist noch viel perfider als gedacht
> 
> Es scheint verrückt: Vor wenigen Jahren schauten die westlichen Regierungen noch weg, als die polnische Präsidentenmaschine auf russischem Boden zerschellte. Dieses Jahr war der Abschuss einer Passagiermaschine über der Ostukraine wochenlang der große Aufreger. Bis vor kurzem wollten die EU-Eliten gar eine eurasische Energie-Infrastruktur mit Russland, jetzt werden Gazprom und Rosneft boykottiert und das Projekt der Southstream-Pipeline ist in der Mülltonne gelandet.
> 
> ...


quelle: Die tatsÃ¤chliche Agenda hinter den Russland-Sanktionen ist noch viel perfider als gedacht -

nur mal so für die einseitigen undifferenziert denkenden russen basher und die ami basher. keine der beiden seiten ist nicht kriminell. beide sind es und wir als otto "normal bürger" sollen und gefälligst für eine seite entscheiden damit wir uns nach herzenslust an die gurgel gehen.

ps.  stell euch vor es ist krieg und keiner macht mit.


----------



## Anticrist (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab nach 3 Sätzen aufgehört zu lesen, der Schreibstil und die Wortwahl machen den Artikel vollkommen unseriös


----------



## Poulton (15. Dezember 2014)

Was erwartest du auch anderes von einer Truther-Seite? 
Alexander Benesch ? Verschwörungstheorien Wiki
Infokrieg.tv â€“ Psiram


----------



## QUAD4 (15. Dezember 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was erwartest du auch anderes von einer Truther-Seite?
> Alexander Benesch ? Verschwörungstheorien Wiki
> Infokrieg.tv â€“ Psiram



ja, das sind natürlich voll die seriösen quellen *rofl*
psiram ist definitiv die schlechteste seite im netz. grade weil sie sich aufklärerisch gibt. im impressum weiss man nichtmal wer der betreiber ist. da liegt der verdacht schon nahe das der jenige seine identität nicht preisgeben will. man argumentiert aber mit einer "logischen lüge" um sich vor der preisgabe der identität zu drücken. wer nichts zu verbergen hat kann ja seine identität preisgeben und dazu stehen welche meinung er vertritt und warum damit man es besser nachvollziehen kann. 

wikia ist auch ne komische seite. auf dem link von dir ist im hintergrund die pyramide mit dem auge abgebildet. DAS symbol der freimauer und illuminati. das zeichen wurde aus dem dollar entnommen mit dem schriftzug "annuit coeptis - novus ordo seclorum". es steht für "eine neue Ordnung der Zeitalter" was gleichzusetzen ist mit einer "neuen ordnung der in der welt oder der welt" oder eben kurz "neue weltordung", daher auch auf englisch NEW WORLD ODER. aber naja.

ps. wikipedia ist ebenfalls schon lange nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen. genauso wie wikileaks vom selbstdarsteller assange.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> hier mal eine andere meinung als die die uns täglich in den medien presentiert wird. ich lass einfach mal den artikel für sich selbst sprechen.
> 
> am besten den artikel auf der seite lesen weil da noch links mit drinne sind zu anderen artikeln. dann versteht man die zusammenhänge noch besser.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Kommentar -- also eine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema.
Das hatten wir hier alle Nasenlang schon. Jeder stolpert mit seiner Meinung irgendwo rein und sagt dass nur seine Meinung die einzig richtige ist und alle anderen haben sowieso keine Ahnung.
Echt nervig.


----------



## QUAD4 (15. Dezember 2014)

@ Threshold
du schreibst alleine auf der seite 2x das selbe. "nur seine meinung ist die einzig richtige und alle anderen haben ja soweiso keine ahnung" ...bla

hast du überhaupt eine meinung und einen standpunkt anstatt immer das selbe zu schreiben? den ganzen thread hab ich nicht gelesen und will auch nicht wissen wie oft du immer das selbe schreibst.
mir sind menschen lieber die überhaupt eine meinung haben als solche die ihre nach dem wind richten. diese findest du in der politik wieder. bei menschen die eine meinung haben und diese moralisch und logisch oder überhaupt vertreten können weiss ich wenigstens wo ich dran bin. bei den anderen ist das so das sie mir ins gesicht lächeln und sobald ich mich umdrehe muss ich mich fürchten kein messen im rücken zu kriegen


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> du schreibst alleine auf der seite 2x das selbe. "nur seine meinung ist die einzig richtige und alle anderen haben ja soweiso keine ahnung" ...bla



Ja. Weil das immer wieder vorkommt.
Da ist jemand der seine Meinung hat und sie vertritt und sie als einzig wahr und richtig ansieht und alle anderen haben eben keine Ahnung.
Das kannst du ausweiten wie du willst. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt eine meinung und einen standpunkt anstatt immer das selbe zu schreiben? den ganzen thread hab ich nicht gelesen und will auch nicht wissen wie oft du immer das selbe schreibst.
> mir sind menschen lieber die überhaupt eine meinung haben als solche die ihre nach dem wind richten. diese findest du in der politik wieder. bei menschen die eine meinung haben und diese moralisch und logisch oder überhaupt vertreten können weiss ich wenigstens wo ich dran bin. bei den anderen ist das so das sie mir ins gesicht lächeln und sobald ich mich umdrehe muss ich mich fürchten kein messen im rücken zu kriegen



Ich habe auch eine meinung und habe sie schon mehrmals vorgetragen. 
Mir wird dann immer unterstellt dass ich mir eine einseitige Meinung bilde und nur den "Mainstreammedien" glaube.
Dabei ist meine Meinung überhaupt nicht einseitig.


----------



## Anticrist (15. Dezember 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> wikia ist auch ne komische seite. auf dem link von dir ist im hintergrund die pyramide mit dem auge abgebildet. DAS symbol der freimauer und illuminati. das zeichen wurde aus dem dollar entnommen mit dem schriftzug "annuit coeptis - novus ordo seclorum". es steht für "eine neue Ordnung der Zeitalter" was gleichzusetzen ist mit einer "neuen ordnung der in der welt oder der welt" oder eben kurz "neue weltordung", daher auch auf englisch NEW WORLD ODER. aber naja.


 sehr gut, danke

Mir ist völlig egal wer hinter dem Artikel steckt. Oder der Seite auf der dieser Artikel gepostet wurde.
Konstrukte wie "in der Mülltonne gelandet" oder "schwafelten" haben nichts in Presseartikeln zu suchen.. sowas findet man sicher nicht mal in der BILD. Genau deswegen habe ich beim Wort "schwafelten" auch aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hier etwas leichte Kost:

Die Anstalt (Ausschnitt) .
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADXwZC2T72U

*Die Anstalt vertritt mit ihren Aussagen meine persönliche Meinung!
Wer sich gerne etwas mehr und detailierter mit den angesprochenen Themen auseinandersetzten möchte, ich bin da gern mit Fakten behilflich!





Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kommentar -- also eine persönliche Meinung zu einem Thema.
> Das hatten wir hier alle Nasenlang schon. Jeder stolpert mit seiner Meinung irgendwo rein und sagt dass nur seine Meinung die einzig richtige ist und alle anderen haben sowieso keine Ahnung.
> Echt nervig.
> ...
> ...


Bei mehr als 44 000 Beiträgen denke ich mal, dass dir viel daran gelegen ist, *deine Meinung* zu vertreten!
Ich hoffe doch, das du damit klar kommst, dass auch andere Menschen eine Meinung haben!
Übrigens wäre es mehr als parodox, wenn jemand eine Meinung hat, diese vertritt, aber von sich selbst glaubt, dass seine Meinung nicht richtig ist.


> Unter einer *Meinung wird in der Erkenntnistheorie eine von Wissen und Glauben unterschiedene Form des Fürwahrhaltens verstanden. (Wkipedia)*


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurdest du in diesem Thread nach Fakten/Quellen(Wissen) gefragt, auf die deine Meinung im Ukraine-Thread aufbaut. Du konntest keine nennen - das wurde kritisiert!


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2014)

TV-Kritik: Neues aus der Anstalt: Ken-Jebsen-Stammtisch im ZDF | TV-Kritik*- Frankfurter Rundschau
Verschwörungsjournalismus: Ist halt so, ist die Wahrheit - FAZ


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurdest du in diesem Thread nach Fakten/Quellen(Wissen) gefragt, auf die deine Meinung im Ukraine-Thread aufbaut. Du konntest keine nennen - das wurde kritisiert!



Meine Meinung basiert auf den Fakten die von Journalisten zusammengetragen wurden die man überall lesen konnte. Da muss ich keine Fakten nennen. Die sind allgemein bekannt.
Das Problem ist dass du diese Fakten anders deutest. Aber das ist eben deine Sache und nicht meine Sache.
Lustig ist dann eben dass du mir erklärst dass die "mainstream Medien" keine realitätsnahen Fakten liefern aber du mir gleichzeitig irgendwelche Youtube Links und Verschwörungsseiten als "Faktenmachen" darlegen willst.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Meinung basiert auf den Fakten die von Journalisten zusammengetragen wurden die man überall lesen konnte. Da muss ich keine Fakten nennen. Die sind allgemein bekannt.
> Das Problem ist dass du diese Fakten anders deutest. Aber das ist eben deine Sache und nicht meine Sache.
> Lustig ist dann eben dass du mir erklärst dass die "mainstream Medien" keine realitätsnahen Fakten liefern aber du mir gleichzeitig irgendwelche Youtube Links und Verschwörungsseiten als "Faktenmachen" darlegen willst.



Das ist ja gerade große Mode, ein befreundeter Student war gestern in Dresden und wollte von den Pegida-Demonstranten Meinugen sammeln, naja das erste was er immer zu hören bekam war: "....verpiss dich du Journalistenschwein, du verbreitest Lügen....." --> er ist kein Journalist, sondern Ethnologe.
Und immer wieder fällt das Wort "Mainstreammedien".
Naja zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass sich dort so ziemlich jeder trifft dem irgendetwas gegen den Strich geht z.B.: die Lügenpresse, korrupte Politiker, falsche Russlandpolitik, Hartz 4, Asylpolitik, und zum Schluss der Islam.
Witzigerweise muss man dazu sagen, dass der größte Teil der Asylantragsteller im Dresdner Raum nicht etwa Libanesen, Iraner, Syrier, Iraker o.ä sind --> sondern Russen......verrückte Welt.


----------



## jamie (16. Dezember 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> TV-Kritik: Neues aus der Anstalt: Ken-Jebsen-Stammtisch im ZDF | TV-Kritik*- Frankfurter Rundschau
> Verschwörungsjournalismus: Ist halt so, ist die Wahrheit - FAZ



Hast du dir diese Artikel mal durchgelesen? Das ist Polemik pur!


----------



## Putinversteher (16. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade große Mode, ein befreundeter Student war gestern in Dresden und wollte von den Pegida-Demonstranten Meinugen sammeln, naja das erste was er immer zu hören bekam war: "....verpiss dich du Journalistenschwein, du verbreitest Lügen....." --> er ist kein Journalist, sondern Ethnologe.
> Und immer wieder fällt das Wort "Mainstreammedien".
> Naja zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass sich dort so ziemlich jeder trifft dem irgendetwas gegen den Strich geht z.B.: die Lügenpresse, korrupte Politiker, falsche Russlandpolitik, Hartz 4, Asylpolitik, und zum Schluss der Islam.
> Witzigerweise muss man dazu sagen, dass der größte Teil der Asylantragsteller im Dresdner Raum nicht etwa Libanesen, Iraner, Syrier, Iraker o.ä sind --> sondern Russen......verrückte Welt.




Dein Kollege soll mal seine Hausaufgaben machen  Dann stolpert er vielleicht hier rüber ::::::::::hotpepperpix - die PR & Fotoagentur in Dresden::::::::::::::: , ich schreibe nichts dazu, ihr könnt euch selber euer "Bild" davon machen, und komisch das da kaum ein Journalist drauf kommt 
Im großen & ganzen Teile ich deine Einstellung zu Pegida, ich würde aber weiter gehen, dann landen wir aber direkt im Reich der "Verschwörungstheorien"... Aber wenn ihr den Link angeschaut habt, gefunden was dort steht, kommt es euch nicht auch gelinde gesagt "seltsam" vor ?


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Spur führt zum Rechten Sektor!
Scharfschützenmorde in Kiew | Telepolis


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Dezember 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Hast du dir diese Artikel mal durchgelesen? Das ist Polemik pur!



Mensch Jamie es ist nur Polemik, wenn es "Pro-Russland" ist, wenn es "Contra-Russland" ist,  dann ist das fundierter Journalimus. Lern das doch mal


----------



## jamie (16. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mensch Jamie es ist nur Polemik, wenn es "Pro-Russland" ist, wenn es "Contra-Russland" ist,  dann ist das fundierter Journalimus. Lern das doch mal



Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber als ich die Artikel zum ersten Mal gelesen habe, da ist mir doch das Lachen im Halse stecken geblieben. Für mich ist insbesondere der Artikel zu den Montagsdemos der bisherige Höhepunkt der Hetze. An Polemik, Verallgemeinerung, unfundierte Behauptungen und Diffamierungen hat man sich ja schon gewöhnt, aber solche Sätze: 





> Sie hassen den Westen, misstrauen der Presse, und den Politikern sowieso. Und sie lieben Putin.


 setzten dem Ganzen die Krone auf.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Dezember 2014)

Nö, diese Artikel sind polemisch. Zumindest der von der FAZ ist es. Aber wie sollte man auch sonst damit umgehen? Wenn man den undifferenzierten Politik-Stammtisch der Anstalt oder das substanzlose Geblubber a la Jebsen ernst nimmt, dann bleibt doch nur die Polemik als Mittel der Kritik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage ist wohl eher wie, außer mit Kabarett,  sollte man mit den tendenziösen und einseitigen Artikeln in unseren Leitmedien umgehen?

Selbstkritik bei unseren Journalisten ist ja nicht mehr zu erwarten, höchstens der Gang vors Gericht, der dann natürlich verloren wird, aber das sagt man ja seinen eigenen Leser nicht. 

Vorsichtshalber sperrt man lieber die Kommentarfunktion und beschwert sich über fehlende Meinungsfreiheit in Russland


----------



## jamie (16. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nö, diese Artikel sind polemisch. Zumindest der von der FAZ ist es. Aber wie sollte man auch sonst damit umgehen? Wenn man den undifferenzierten Politik-Stammtisch der Anstalt oder das substanzlose Geblubber a la Jebsen ernst nimmt, dann bleibt doch nur die Polemik als Mittel der Kritik.



Dafuq? Inwiefern ist denn bitte Polemik ein Mittel der Kritik? Polemik signalisiert nur "wir können dich zwar nicht inhaltlich angreifen, also beleidigen wir dich halt". Und wenn das so ein "Politik-Stammtisch" oder "substanzloses Geblubber" ist, dann sollte es doch ein leichtes ein, das inhaltlich auseinander zu nehmen. Wird aber nicht gemacht. Warum, das soll sich jeder selber denken. Stattdessen werden haltlose Anschuldigungen zusammengekleistert und als Kritik verkauft. Und auch du machst es genauso. Nennst keine Kritik, sondern es nur "substanzloses Geblubber". Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem substanzlosen Post!


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Dezember 2014)

*jamie* 

Haltlose Anschuldigungen werden eben ganz woanders zusammengekleistert und als Kritik verkauft, daher auch die Polemik.


----------



## jamie (16. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *jamie*
> 
> Haltlose Anschuldigungen werden eben ganz woanders zusammengekleistert und als Kritik verkauft, daher auch die Polemik.



Eine konstruktive Antwort deinerseits hatte ich auch gar nicht erwartet...


----------



## Anticrist (16. Dezember 2014)

Frage mich gerade wie Russland auf den Absturz des Rubels reagieren wird. 
Allzu lange hinnehmen kann man das nicht mehr. Wird das Einfluss auf die Politik in der Ukraine haben?

Ich habe ja nach wie vor die leise Hoffnung das sich mal was tut.. aber ich denke man wird das tun, was quasi Diktaturen immer tun.. einen Schuldigen suchen, diesen entlassen und "essentielle Umstrukturierungen" vornehmen.
Wen wird es treffen? Den ungeliebten Medwedew, oder jemanden aus der Zentralbank?

Oder werden am Ende doch die Oligarchen Entscheidungen erzwingen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Dezember 2014)

Also alles wie bei uns?

Außer das Oligarchen hier Lobbyisten heißen.

Man könnte ja auch mal (Vorsicht verrückte Idee) miteinader reden und die Diplomatie wieder aufnehmen, anstatt Russland als den Alleinschuldigen hinzustellen. Auch mal Kompromisse eingehen, anstatt von Russland Maximalforderungen zu verlangen.

Aber das ist ja scheinbar nicht gewünscht. Der Westen agiert ja nach dem Motto, entweder sie machen es wie wir, oder sie machen es gar nicht. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Putinversteher (17. Dezember 2014)

Das macht ja Resolution 758 so gefährlich, die Forderungen darin sind einfach jenseits von Gut & Böse und einfach nicht möglich für Russland dem Nachzukommen, dessen sind sich aber auch die Abgeordneten sehr wohl bewusst die, diese Resolution durchgewinkt haben. Damit schafft man sich nichts anderes als selber Kriegsgründe.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Dezember 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Eine konstruktive Antwort deinerseits hatte ich auch gar nicht erwartet...



Polemik ist natürlich generell nur dann ok (und wird oft nicht mal als solche erkannt), wenn sie die eigenen Ansichten unterstützt...


----------



## Grestorn (17. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wie Russland auf den Absturz des Rubels reagieren wird.
> Allzu lange hinnehmen kann man das nicht mehr. Wird das Einfluss auf die Politik in der Ukraine haben?
> 
> Ich habe ja nach wie vor die leise Hoffnung das sich mal was tut.. aber ich denke man wird das tun, was quasi Diktaturen immer tun.. einen Schuldigen suchen, diesen entlassen und "essentielle Umstrukturierungen" vornehmen.
> ...



Natürlich ist der Westen schuld. Ich fürchte, das wird die russisiche Bevölkerung nur noch enger zusammenschweißen und sie hinter Puten gegen den Westen stellen. 

Putins Propaganda sorgt da schon dafür.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal (Vorsicht verrückte Idee) miteinader reden und  die Diplomatie wieder aufnehmen, anstatt Russland als den  Alleinschuldigen hinzustellen. Auch mal Kompromisse eingehen, anstatt  von Russland Maximalforderungen zu verlangen.
> 
> Aber das ist ja scheinbar nicht gewünscht. Der Westen agiert ja nach dem  Motto, entweder sie machen es wie wir, oder sie machen es gar nicht.  Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.



Du Scherzkeks. Von Anfang an versucht der Westen das Problem über Diplomatie zu lösen. Diplomantie in Deinen Augen scheint zu bedeuten, dass der Westen die Ukraine im Stich lässt und zur Tagesordnung übergeht. 

Ich bestreite nicht, dass der Westen in den letzten 25 Jahren viel falsch gemacht hat. Und wir jetzt die Quittung dafür sehen. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Putin hier der Agressor ist, auch wenn es menschlich vielleicht verständlich ist, wieso es dazu gekommen ist. Aber der Mann steht an der Spitze eines der mächtigstens Staaten der Welt. Ein bisschen weniger kindlicher Trotz würde ihm schon gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Von Anfang an versucht der Westen das Problem über Diplomatie zu lösen.




Ich stuhl mich gleich ein vor Lachen.
Es gab schon bei den Maidan Bewegungen die ersten Meldungen, dass immer mehr US Spielzeug in den Osten geschickt wird.
Und momentan tuckern die alle in Lettland an die russische Grenze:
Lettland - US-Panzer an russische Grenze? - YouTube

Baut schon mal eure Bunker, würd ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Dezember 2014)

*Der Krieg gegen Russland ist doch gewollt!*
Die Resolution 758 ist nur eine von vielen Aktionen, die das Verhältnis anderer Länder zu Russland schädigen,  die politische Lage  destabilisieren und einen Regimewechsel in Russland mit einer prowestlichen Regierung herbeiführen soll. 
Wie kann es auch sein, dass es in Europa ein Land gibt, was reich an Bodenschätzen ist, aber amerikanische Firmen nicht darüber verfügen können, dass wirtschaftlich erstarkt und dass sich traut dem Kriegstreiber USA durch Veto-Recht den offiziellen Einfall in Syrien zu verwehren.  Es hat schon einmal mit Afghanistan geklappt.
Schon vor Jahren wurde prognostisert, dass Russland, wie auch China sich wirtschaftlich zu gut entwickeln und damit der Vormachtstellung der USA gefährlich werden könnten und dass man diese Gefahr einzeln und vor 2030 beseitigen müsse!
Im September 2013 war das Verhältnis zu Russland noch in Ordnung, nur die Nato suchte nach einer Daseinsberechtigung und erwägte, ob Russland nicht wieder als Feindbild aufgebaut werden könnte.
Zur Zeit der durch westliche Propaganda ins Leben gerufenen Maidan-Protesten in Kiew erlebten wir bereits die ersten heftigen journalistischen Angriffe auf Russland, Putin, Sotschi, die damals verwunderten.
Während die westliche Berichterstattung inzwischen nur auf den Ausbau des Feindbildes Russland und Putin und dessen Satanisierung aufgebaut wird und jede Möglichkeit der faktenlosen Unterstellung und Verleumdung dazu genutzt wurde, verwundert es nicht, warum kein westliches Land Interesse an der Aufklärung der Schüsse auf dem Maidan oder der Vorfälle in Odessa, der Aufklärung des MH17-Absturzes oder gar der Beendigung des von Kiew  initiierten Bürgerkriegs hat! Niemand außer Russland fordert die Veröffentlichung der "angeblichen" Beweise für die ihnen zur Last gelegten Vorwürfe.
Ja warum nur werden Satellitendaten,  Flugschreiberdaten oder Funkgespräche geheimgehalten? Warum gibt es keine Beweise für russische Waffenlieferungen? Warum waren die ostukrainischen Bürger, die mit dem Putsch nicht einverstanden waren und sich waffenlos vor Panzer der ukrainischen Armee stellten von Anfang an  Pro-Russen anstatt unzufriedene ukrainischen Staatsbürger?
Dieser Krieg gegen das eigene ukrainische Volk wurde durch Kiew begonnen und von Anfang an vom Westen gebilligt und unterstützt und uns eingeredet, man würde gegen Putin kämpfen und das lange bevor irgendwelche Russen in der Ukraine gesehen wurden! US-Millitärberater waren schon im Land, noch bevor der Bürgerkrieg in der Ostukraine überhaupt begann!

Ich sehe keinen bösen "Agressor" Putin! Das ist das, was uns die Medien versuchen einzureden.
Das hat auch einen so faden Beigeschmack und erinnert an die vielen anderen Diktatoren, die man durch diverse Kriegslügen und Kriegszüge beseitigt und durch prowestliche Regierungen ersetzt hat und ganz nebenbei diese Länder ins Chaos gefegt hat.
Ich sehe: Einen künstlich aufgeblähte Unzufriedenheit der Ukrainer, die mit großen Versprechen gelockt wurden, für ein Assozierungsabkommen zu demonstrieren, von dessen wirklichen Inhalt sie keine Ahnung hatten, sich aber medienwirksam gut verkauft hat und die nichts von den gemachten Versprechungen jemals erfüllt bekommen werden.
Terroristische Kräfte (Rechte/Nazis...), die mit brutaler Gewalt den eigentlichen Umsturz/Putsch durchführten, was wir in unseren Medien nicht zu sehen bekamen, die aber schon früher mehrfach nachweislich in anderen Krisengebieten eng mit den USA zusammengearbeitet haben.

Assad hat gegen sein eigenes Volk gekämpft und eine Wahl in einem von Bürgerkrieg geplagten Land durchgeführt. Das war ja so böse! ...und ganz nebenbei wurde vergessen, wer denn da die Terroristen in Syrien unterstützt hat und fleißig am zündeln war und komisch warum die Chemiewaffenanschläge, der Hauptgrund, weshalb die USA überhaupt in Syrien einfallen wollten, nun keinen mehr interessiert und woher das Giftgas kam...

Poroschenko jedoch, der darf gegen das eigene Volk kämpfen, der darf in einem Bürgerkriegsland Wahlen abhalten! Das ist auch in keinster Weise "doppelmoralig", denn es ist in unserem Interesse! Da darf er auch verbotene Waffen und Streubomben gegen die eigene Bevölkerung einsetzten.... 

Man beschuldigt Russland ohne einen Beweis, den Ostukrainern heimlich Waffen zu liefern, ignoriert aber die Beweise amerikanischer Waffenlieferungen in die Ukraine, die es schon vor Beginn des Bürgerkrieges gab!

Es werden aus völlig haltlosen Gründen Sanktionen gegenüber Russland verhängt und Länder bedroht und eingeschüchtert, die sich nicht an diese Sanktionen halten wollten!  Es ist auch so unwichtig, dass sich Europa mit diesen Sanktionen selbst schadet und es nur der USA nützt!

Der Ölpreis ist nicht zufällig so niedrig und sinkt immer weiter...da hab ich doch vor kurzem erst einen neuen Blockbuster gesehen, wo genau das Thema war und ab welchem Preisniveau Russland Schaden nimmt....Zufälle gibt es. 
Da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die USA jetzt als großer Erdöl und Erdgas-Exporteur  nicht selbst dabei Schaden nimmt....

Am tollsten ist jedoch die Resolution 758 und wenn Obama unterschreibt, liefert die USA nun offen Waffen in die Ukraine für einen Krieg gegen Russland (wie Jazenjuk offen zugibt). Diese US-Militärhilfe verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht, aber wird ja sicher keinen interessieren! 

Es  sollte nicht verwundern, dass Russland auf diese offene Provokation reagiert und die drohende Kriegsgefahr erkennt!

Schon jetzt gibt die Ukraine 5 Millionen Euro pro Tag für den Bürgerkrieg aus und die EU zahlt und zahlt. 
Als Griechenland Geld brauchte, war die Empörung groß. Für die Ukraine als nicht EU-Staat zahlen wir aber anstandslos und verknüpfen damit auch keine Forderungen, wie Beendigung dieses sinnlosen Bürgerkrieges oder das das Geld zielgerichtet genutzt werden soll....

Die USA hat schon angekündigt, dass die EU der Ukraine das Geld für den Kauf der US-Waffen zur Verfügung zu stellen hat!

,,,ist ja nicht so als ob Europa oder gar Deutschland nicht auch Waffen produzieren und mit den schmierigsten Ländern, wenn es um Profit geht, ins Geschäft kommen....aber das wir, wenn wir schon so blöde sind und statt Frieden zu fordern und Friedensgespräche zur Stabilisierung der gegenwärtigen Lage einzuleiten, diesen Krieg wollen, weil die USA diesen Krieg will, und statt auf unseren Vorteil zu setzen, lieber der USA unser Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen, so quasi als Vasallenabgabe,  kann man nur als dämlich bezeichnen!!!


Aber redet euch nur länger ein, das Putin der "Agressor" und das Böse auf der Welt ist, ihr die "Guten" seid und es Diplomatie (Kunst des Verhandelns, Annäherungen und Kompromissbereitschaft) von unserer Seite gab!


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2014)

> Sie hassen den Westen, misstrauen der Presse, und den Politikern sowieso. Und sie lieben Putin.



Also ich finde, das passt zu Schlumpis Text wie die Faust auf Auge.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Der Ölpreis ist nicht zufällig so niedrig und sinkt immer weiter...*da hab ich doch vor kurzem erst einen neuen Blockbuster gesehen, wo genau das Thema war und ab welchem Preisniveau Russland Schaden nimmt....Zufälle gibt es.
> Da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die USA jetzt als großer Erdöl und Erdgas-Exporteur  nicht selbst dabei Schaden nimmt....



Natürlich ist das kein Zufall, das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft.
Das Muster dahinter ist sogar sehr deutlich zu erkennen:
Die globale Wirtschaft und Konjunktur schwächtelt, schrumpft sogar, dadurch wird in Unternehmen etc. weniger Öl gebraucht.
Auf der anderen Seite wird immer mehr Öl gefördert, u.a. durch das massive Fracking in den USA.
Ergebnis:
Es entsteht ein Angebotsüberhang, da mehr Ware (Öl) am Markt ist als nachgefragt wird.
Folge, der Preis sinkt.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das passt zu Schlumpis Text wie die Faust auf Auge.



In seinem Text spricht nur die reine Logik, dass hat mit Putin-Liebe nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Immerhin gibt es noch Hoffnung.

Die Mehrheit der Bürger hat das falsche Spiel unserer Medien in der Berichterstattung durchschaut.

ZAPP Studie: Vertrauen in Medien ist gesunken | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP

Einen schallende Ohrfeige für unsere "Qualitätsjournalisten".

PS: Der "Völkerrechtler" Joffe wird zum Theme Unabhängigkeitserklärung vorgeführt, auch schön anzusehen, wie einem der derzeit größten Kriegstreiber die Sprache angesichts seiner eigenen Doppelmoral wegbleibt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcnwHmkWrMI


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Dezember 2014)

aloha=84 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist das kein Zufall, das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft.
> Das Muster dahinter ist sogar sehr deutlich zu erkennen:
> Die globale Wirtschaft und Konjunktur schwächtelt, schrumpft sogar, dadurch wird in Unternehmen etc. weniger Öl gebraucht.
> Auf der anderen Seite wird immer mehr Öl gefördert, u.a. durch das massive Fracking in den USA.
> ...




Schön wärs!
Ich erwähne da mal nur die Rolle des Ölpreises für den 2. Golfkrieg
Freaking kostet nichts?
Wie günstig, dass genau Saudi-Arabien und der Irak ihre Fördermenge jetzt so erhöht haben, die doch so unabhängig von der USA agieren...

...und warum nur war das Öl vorher so viel teurer?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Freaking" kostet nichts.....sieht man ja.
Fracking ist mit den Jahren immer billiger geworden.
Außerdem wurde die Menge von den Opec-Staaten nicht erhöht, sondern *vorerst *beibehalten um den Markt zu beobachten.
Die einzige Fördermenge die stieg, ist der Teil der aus Fracking gewonnen wird.

Das Öl war vorher teurer weil, weniger gefördert und mehr nachgefragt wurde.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> In seinem Text spricht nur die reine Logik, dass hat mit Putin-Liebe nichts zu tun.



Ne, das sind Geschichten, wie sie seit Monaten im russischen Staatsfernsehen runtergebetet werden. Böser Westen, Russland unschuldig. Das ist zu gleichen Teilen absurd wie langweilig.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, das sind Geschichten, wie sie seit Monaten im russischen Staatsfernsehen runtergebetet werden. Böser Westen, Russland unschuldig. Das ist zu gleichen Teilen absurd wie langweilig.


Selbst wenn das so ist, wieso darf es nicht logisch sein? Und wo ist es bitte absurd?

Mit deinen Kommentaren betest du genau das herunter, was das deutsche Staatsfernsehen herunterbetet.


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> "Freaking" kostet nichts.....sieht man ja.
> Fracking ist mit den Jahren immer billiger geworden.
> Außerdem wurde die Menge von den Opec-Staaten nicht erhöht, sondern *vorerst beibehalten um den Markt zu beobachten.
> Die einzige Fördermenge die stieg, ist der Teil der aus Fracking gewonnen wird.
> ...



Wir beide hatten Unrecht! 
Ja die Fördermenge ist nicht erhöht worden!
...und "Freaking" kostet erheblich!
Schon interessant, dass die USA jetzt den Export von Öl erlaubt haben und selbst Öl importieren müssen!


*Fracking-Boom und trotzige OPEC: "Neue Weltordnung" beim Ölpreis | tagesschau.de

*
Aber Marktwirtschaft kann ich das nicht nennen, wenn jemand bewusst grundlos erst sanktioniert wird und dann die Preise für Öl zielgerichtet gedrückt werden!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, das sind Geschichten, wie sie seit Monaten im russischen Staatsfernsehen runtergebetet werden. Böser Westen, Russland unschuldig. Das ist zu gleichen Teilen absurd wie langweilig.



Also einfach nur umgedreht, was uns seit Monaten unsere "Qualitätsmedien" berichten. Guter Westen, böser Putin. Das ist zu gleichen Teilen absurd wie langweilig (und wird, wie ich in meinem Post voher gezeigt habe, von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung längst durchschaut).

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl (wie so oft) irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## Putinversteher (17. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das kein Zufall, das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft.
> Das Muster dahinter ist sogar sehr deutlich zu erkennen:
> Die globale Wirtschaft und Konjunktur schwächtelt, schrumpft sogar, dadurch wird in Unternehmen etc. weniger Öl gebraucht.
> Auf der anderen Seite wird immer mehr Öl gefördert, u.a. durch das massive Fracking in den USA.
> ...




Wie kannst du wirklich an sowas glauben ? Die Situation schaut leider ganz anders aus. 
Zuerstmal zu den Ölquellen und das immer mehr Öl aus deiner Sicht zu Tage gefördert wird und deswegen ein "Überschuss" herrscht usw.
Nein, bis auf die jetztige Situation ist das leider überhaupt nicht der Fall, die konventionellen Ölförderungen befinden sich seit Anfang des Jahrtausends am Peak Oil. Wir haben also den Zenit überschritten und ich weiß in eurer Welt ist das nichts dramatisches und wird schon irgendwie zu schaukeln sein, in der Welt derer die das Ölgeschäft leiten (Energiefirmen, die auch zufälligerweise zu Geschäftskonstrukten gehören zu denen als eine von vielen Sparten die Rüstungsindustrie dazugehört, aber mit Snickers & Coca Cola lassen sich leider keine Interessen in der Welt durchsetzen, mit dem Weltgrößten Militäraparat schaut die Sache dagegen schon wieder ein bischen anders aus. Es gibt wenig Entwicklungen die so dramatische Folgen für die Menschheit aus Technischer Sicht haben wie diese. 
Fracking spielt dabei eine große Rolle die enstehenden Lücken zu füllen und wie genau muss man euch begreiflich machen das es katastrophal für die Erde und Umwelt ist, ein Säuregemisch in die Erde mit hochdruck in Schichten zu jagen und damit diese Gebiete nachdem das Öl aus Schiefer gezogen wurde, als Brachland zu hinterlassen und auf ewig lange Zeiten einen Ort zu hinterlassen an dem du sicherlich nicht wohnen willst, geschweige deine Kinder in der nähe haben. (Was meint ihr warum ein "Energieboss" dagegen geklagt hat, das in seiner nähe Gefrackt wurde, obwohl die selbe Peron überall sonst Leuten wie euch von den Vorteilen erzählt. Ok angenommen diese Firmen ziehen das weiterhin durch und können so die Lücken zumindest abfangen - das alles ändert nichts daran das der Preis alleine wegen dieser Tatsache des Peak Oils in absehbarer Zeit sowas von durc h die Decke gehen wird das alles zu spät ist. Was meinste was dann diese Firmen alles unternehmen um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen ? Meinste die machen vor Gesetzen und Moral halt ? Welche Gesetze überhaupt ? Es sind internationale Firmen die einen .... auf irgendwas geben müssen weil sie in anderen Ländern immer eine Lücke finden. (Verschluckt euch nicht an eurem Starbuck Coffee, als Plakatives Beispiel, aber die Wahrheit ist noch 10x entsetzender...) 

Das der Preis jetzt so grandios in den Keller rutscht hat nichts mit überschüssen zu tun, sondern sind Kriegsvorbereitungen und eine Win/Win Situation für die Militärunternehmen die es diesmal ordentlich krachen lassen wollen,  sie schaden Russland nochmal ordentlich bevors richtig losgeht und dann Rollen auch die Panzer wie geschmiert auf den Massen von Öl die jeder Krieg verbraucht und mit denen man sich aufgrund des gefallenen preises nochmal ordentlich eindecken kann. Tjo und demnächst wirds halt einen riesen Schlag tun und dann wollen wieder alle nichts davon gewusst haben, ein paar von euch vielleicht richtig tief sinken und wenn sie das Glück haben dieses Chaos dann zu überleben jedem erzählen wie sie von Anfang an dagegen waren und versucht haben die anderen Menschen vor dem Wahnsinn zu warnen  

So krass es klingt, aber der Wahnsinn der da gerade auf uns alle gemeinsam zurollt wird dafür sorgen das wir nach der Generation unserer Eltern die in Friedlichen Zeiten aufwachsen durften mal wieder an der Reihe sind.  Ich weiß das hört sich jetzt alles komplett lächerlich für euch an, aber denkt ihr die spielen gerade Krieg ? Das das alles nur ein Spiel ist und in ein paar Wochen jemand sagt "ok war ja lustig, aber lasst die nächste Sau durchs Dorf jagen". 
Solange es noch ruhig ist natürlich nicht in Panik verfallen, aber ich würde mich an eurer Stelle schonmal aus eurer Sicht folgende Frage stellen. 
Wenn ich recht habe, was habe ich gewonnen ? Aber was ist wenn die anderen Recht haben ? Was habe ich zu verlieren ?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wir beide hatten Unrecht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das ist Marktwirtschaft.
Die USA wollen sich unabhängiger von den Opec Staaten machen, was durch Fracking auch gelingt.
Dadurch braucht die USA weit weniger Öl importieren.
Da Ihre Fördermethode (Fracking) jedoch teurer ist, versucht die Opec mit ihrer Mengenpolitik gegenzusteuern (ihr Öl ist billiger). Dadurch entsteht ein Preiskampf.
Und dieser ist Teil der Marktwirtschaft, er findet sich im Bereich Marketing wieder. --> Marketing = Produktpolitik, Kommunikationspolitik, *Preispolitik*, Distrubutionspolitik.
Und der Rest des Preisturzes hängt mit Währung (minimal) und Angebot+Nachfrage zusammen.

Das einzige was jetzt von diversen "ich-stell-mich-in-Berlin-Montags-in-den-Regen-Experten" kommt ist, "mimimi der $ ist so stark, dadurch will uns die USA unterjochen, warum müssen Öl und vor allem Kredite auf den Finazmärkten mit $ bezahlt werden????" --> Mit was denn sonst, mit Yen, Zloti oder Pesos?

@Putinversteher
Was ich glaube oder nicht, lass mal meine Sorge sein. Ich lasse dich ja auch in deinen Träumen.
Das der Ölpreis nicht so bleibt, sollte jedem klar sein. Das hat aber genausoviel mit Kriegsvorbereitungen zu tun wie mit einer Sonnenfinsternis.
"Nach jeder Baisse folgt eine Hausse, und umgekehrt." und dabei belasse ich es.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> warum müssen Öl und vor allem Kredite auf den Finazmärkten mit $ bezahlt werden????" --> Mit was denn sonst, mit Yen, Zloti oder Pesos?


Warum nicht? Warum nicht mit dem Euro?...


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Dezember 2014)

@aloha84
Wenn du Recht hättest, würde niemand so eine Kriegshetze gegen Russland betreiben, wie es selbst zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges nie vorkam!
Warum setzen sich so viele ehemalige Politiker, die garantiert keine Ambitionen mehr auf eine politische Laufbahn haben für Friedensgespräche und gegen diese Kriegspolitik ein?
Wir sind Europa - uns trifft dieser Krieg!  ...und er wird nicht in der Ukraine bleiben, wenn wir diese so massiv kriegsfördernd unterstützen!




			
				xNeo92x schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht? Warum nicht mit dem Euro?...


Ja, würde mich auch interessieren, warum dürfen das die Länder nicht selber untereinander vereinbaren, in welcher Währung sie ihren Handel abwickeln wollen?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Warum nicht mit dem Euro?...



Kann noch kommen, allerdings frühestens in 20 Jahren, der € ist als weltweite Ankerwährung noch zu frisch.
Bei Anleihen hat der € den $ bereits abgelöst.
Der Dollar birgt (noch) die geringesten Wechselkursrisiken, wenn das in Zukunft nicht mehr so sein sollte, wird es vom Markt reguliert.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

Eins kann ich dir versprechen: Es wird nie dazu kommen. Egal wie gut es um den Euro stehen wird.
Die USA werden trotzdem ihr wertloses Papier überall verhöckern und die imaginären Zahlen bei der Börse hochschrauben.
Und überhaupt, das heutige Geldsystem mit den Zinsen ist völliger Humbug, weil durch das Zinssystem einfach so Geld aus dem Nichts erschaffen wird. Dies müsste man zwar durch Wertgegenstände auf der anderen Seite kompensieren, aber es ist nichts da, womit man kompensieren könnte. Ergo fail...

So und jetzt kommen wir wieder vom Thema ab.

Ukraine-Kontaktgruppe: Angela Merkel drängt auf baldiges Treffen - N24.de
EU verschÃ¤rft Sanktionen gegen Krim | Top-Nachrichten | Reuters

Hört sich an wie "Putin, lass uns wieder Freunde sein, aber zuerst trete ich dir noch mal so richtig in den Schritt."


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das so ist, wieso darf es nicht logisch sein? Und wo ist es bitte absurd?
> 
> Mit deinen Kommentaren betest du genau das herunter, was das deutsche Staatsfernsehen herunterbetet.



Natürlich darf es logisch sein. Die Propaganda der Nazis war auch logisch - innerhalb ihres Systems, versteht sich. Jüdische Weltverschwörung, böser Westen, der Deutschlands Untergang will, die Polen greifen an, wir müssen uns verteidigen, die Russen bereiten einen Angriffskrieg vor und das Unternehmen Barbarossa ist notwendig zum Schutz des Reiches (siehe Präventivkriegsthese) bla bli blub... Alles sehr logisch, nur mit der Wahrheit hatte das alles wenig bis nichts zu tun.

Und was betet denn bitte das deutsche Staatsfernsehen herunter? Dass Russland die Krim annektiert und die Ukraine destabilisiert hat und das ist jawohl auch nicht zu leugnen! Und was es sonst noch so berichtet, das baut halt darauf auf. Was erwartest du denn vom deutschen Fernsehen? Dass es Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen über die der Ukraine stellt? Unserer Nato das Etikett eines Angriffsbündnisses anheftet, welches Russland "einzukreisen" versucht? Oder gar, dass es Putin für seine Missetaten auf die Schulter klopft und ebenfalls  argwöhnische Spekulationen über ein Russland zerstören wollendes Amerika verbreitet? Warum sollte das deutsche Fernsehen so einen Unfug verbreiten? Vielleicht damit eine Minderheit, die sich irrtümlich für die Avantgarde einer schweigenden Mehrheit hält, endlich ihre prorussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen bestätigt sieht? Ach wie süß.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)Kriegsvorbereitungen(...)



Russische Waffenverkaeufe boomen.

RIA NOVOSTI (Sammlung von Artikeln zum Thema "Waffen" aus einer Quelle, die den Russland zugeneigten Schreibern hier im Forum genehm sein sollte).


----------



## Adi1 (17. Dezember 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Russische Waffenverkaeufe boomen.
> 
> RIA NOVOSTI (Sammlung von Artikeln zum Thema "Waffen" aus einer Quelle, die den Russland zugeneigten Schreibern hier im Forum genehm sein sollte).



Ja und?

Waffen werden immer gebraucht, da ist es doch völlig

sch.....egal wer die herstellt. 

Es gibt Märkte und Hersteller.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Dezember 2014)

Außerdem, wenn die USA mal wieder Weltpolizei spielen wollen, dann muss man etwas als "Erziehungsmaßnahme" haben. Hat schon bei den Mongolen, Franzosen und Deutschen funktioniert. Da hat Russland Erfahrung. Ich meine, wenn gegen einen im Laufe der Geschichte ständig Kriege ausgerufen werden, dann sammelt sich da schon Erfahrung an.
Es gab in der ganzen Geschichte keinen einzigen Fall, wo Russland gesagt hat: So, jetzt starten wir mal nen Krieg gegen Land X  und beanspruchen es für uns.
Es waren immer entweder Provokationen/Verletzungen am eigenen Volk da oder der Feind ist einfach einmarschiert.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es gab in der ganzen Geschichte keinen einzigen Fall, wo Russland gesagt hat: So, jetzt starten wir mal nen Krieg gegen Land X  und beanspruchen es für uns.



Ach so. Wusste ich gar nicht dass Russland nur deshalb so groß ist weil sich alle Völker freiwillig den Russen angeschlossen haben. Echt Stark.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Dezember 2014)

Afghanistan vergessen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Afghanistan vergessen?



Das war ja das gleiche wie in Tschetschenien. 
Russische Minderheiten waren bedroht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf es logisch sein. Die Propaganda der Nazis war auch logisch - innerhalb ihres Systems, versteht sich. Jüdische Weltverschwörung, böser Westen, der Deutschlands Untergang will, die Polen greifen an, wir müssen uns verteidigen, die Russen bereiten einen Angriffskrieg vor und das Unternehmen Barbarossa ist notwendig zum Schutz des Reiches (siehe Präventivkriegsthese) bla bli blub... Alles sehr logisch, nur mit der Wahrheit hatte das alles wenig bis nichts zu tun.



Wir haben es verstanden, Putin ist der schlimmste Mensch seit Hitler. Bestimmt isst er auch kleine Kinder.

Was sollen eigentlich immer diese a) unsachlichen und b) nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Thema verbundenen Nazivergleiche?

Sind die eigenen Argumente so schlecht, dass man auf die Nazi-Keule zurückgreifen muss?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was betet denn bitte das deutsche Staatsfernsehen herunter?


Das die Entmachtung Janukowitschs legitim war (was sie eindeutig nicht war, weil verfassungswidrig) und das Putin/Russland der alleinige Agressor ist (wer hatte bitte die Terroristen vom Maidan finanziert, die dann den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam gestürzt haben?) und das die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim gegen das Völkerrecht und/oder die Verfassung der Ukraine verstößt (auch falsch, der IGH hat völlig richtig erklärt, dass es keine einseitiges Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen gibt) 


Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass Russland die Krim annektiert und die Ukraine destabilisiert hat und das ist jawohl auch nicht zu leugnen!



Stimmt, was nicht passiert ist, kann man auch nicht leugnen. Was hingegen tatsächlich passiert ist und nicht zu leugnen ist, ist dass die Terroristen vom Maidan den gewählten Präsidenten des Landes gewaltsam gestürzt haben und das daraufhin, die Krim nicht mehr Bestandteil der Ukraine sein wollte (wer will ihr das auch bei diesen undemokratischen Vorgängen in Kiew verübeln) und sich daraufhin für Unabhängig erklärt hat. Ein Schritt völlig durch das Völkerrecht gedeckt. Daraufhin hat die nunmehr unabhängige Krim seine Bevölkerung gefragt, ob sie Bestandteil der russischen Förderation sein wollen. Auch dies wurde von der Bevölkerung bejaht. 

BTW, da mir ja durch den Völkerrechtler “ ruyven_macaran“ erklärt wurde, dass bisher kein Gericht die Vorgänge die zur Absetzung Janukowitsch geführt haben, für Verfassungswidrig erklärt hat, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch bisher weder die UNO noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof die Vorgänge auf der Krim rechtswirksam als Annexion verurteilt haben. 

Aber bestimmt kann mir ein findiger “Obama-Versteher“ erklären, warum das nicht das gleiche ist. Es lebe die Doppelmoral 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was es sonst noch so berichtet, das baut halt darauf auf. Was erwartest du denn vom deutschen Fernsehen?



Unabhängigkeit, Objektivität und Ehrlichkeit. Dinge dich ich bisher vermisse (und übrigens auch viele andere Bundesbürger, laut dieser Studie ZAPP Studie: Vertrauen in Medien ist gesunken | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP)



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass es Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen über die der Ukraine stellt?



Ich möchte nicht, dass das deutsche Fernsehen bzw. die Medien dergleichen machen. Mir würde es aber schon reichen, wenn sie über die Fehler auch des Westens/USA berichten würden. Wenn sie erwähnen würden, dass die Absetzung Janukowitsch nicht demokratisch war.

Oder wenn sie die Luft – und/oder Marineübungen Russlands (die alle in internationalem Luftraum/Gewässer stattfinden) nicht ständig als Bedrohung oder Agression bezeichnen würden.

Kurz, wenn sie nicht ständig einseitig die Linie der NATO vertreten würden.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Unserer Nato das Etikett eines Angriffsbündnisses anheftet, welches Russland "einzukreisen" versucht?



Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der NATO in den letzten 25 Jahren (sprich seit Ende des Kalten Krieges) angucke, kann ich mich dieses Eindruckes nicht erwehren. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Oder gar, dass es Putin für seine Missetaten auf die Schulter klopft und ebenfalls  argwöhnische Spekulationen über ein Russland zerstören wollendes Amerika verbreitet?



Nein, das möchte keiner. Aber es würde helfen, wenn es nicht ständig dem Westen/USA für deren Missetaten auf die Schulter klopft und argwöhnische Spekulationen über ein aggressives Russland verbreitet.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das deutsche Fernsehen so einen Unfug verbreiten?



Warum verbreitet das deutsche Fernsehen den Unfug, den es im Augenblick verbreitet?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht damit eine Minderheit, die sich irrtümlich für die Avantgarde einer schweigenden Mehrheit hält, endlich ihre prorussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen bestätigt sieht? Ach wie süß.



a) Angesichts meiner Quelle ist das scheinbar keine Minderheit, sondern eher die Mehrheit.
b) Und wo genau ist jetzt der Unterscheid zu den contrarussischen Interpretationen und vorgefassten Meinungen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2014)

*Kaaruzo* 

Du wiederholst dich. Ich bin sicher, das haben wir beide vor einigen Seiten ausführlich erörtert. Wollen wir jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen? Ich denke, da sind wir einfach unterschiedlicher Meinung, um es mal ganz diplomatisch auszudrücken. Und nein, ich habe nicht die Nazi-Keule geschwungen, sondern anhand eines Beispiels aufgezeigt, dass Propaganda logisch erscheinen kann, aber nicht notwendigerweise inhaltlich wahr sein muss. Man muss sich schon ziemlich anstrengen, um meine Ausführung diesbezüglich als Nazi-Keule zu interpretieren. Aber abwegige Interpretationen ist man von Deinesgleichen gewohnt, macht nichts. Im Übrigen richtete ich meinen Post an "XNeo92x" und nicht an dich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich.



Ähmm Dito?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das haben wir beide vor einigen Seiten ausführlich erörtert. Wollen wir jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen?



Siehe 1. Wenn du es für nötig hälst, bereits wiederlegtes aufzuwärmen, dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da sind wir einfach unterschiedlicher Meinung, um es mal ganz diplomatisch auszudrücken.



Du kannst es gerne Meinung nennen, aber in deinem Post davor klang es insbesondere wegen dem Absatz „nicht zu leugnen“ als wenn du einen absoluten Wahrheitsanspruch erhebst.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und nein, ich habe nicht die Nazi-Keule geschwungen, sondern anhand eines Beispiels aufgezeigt, dass Propaganda logisch erscheinen kann, aber nicht notwendigerweise inhaltlich wahr sein muss.



Und die Nazis waren natürlich zufällig die ersten die dir eingefallen sind? Godwins Law?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Man muss sich schon ziemlich anstrengen, um meine Ausführung diesbezüglich als Nazi-Keule zu interpretieren.



Du wärst ja nicht der erste (und vermutlich auch nicht der letzte) der in dem Ukrainekonflikt unnötige und vorallem unwahre Nazivergleich zieht.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber abwegige Interpretationen ist man von Deinesgleichen gewohnt, macht nichts.



So wie die “Interpretation“, dass die gewaltsame Absetzung eines gewählten Präsidenten durch von außen finanzierte Gruppen nicht demokratisch ist?

Wie abwegig ist es eigentlich ein solches Vorgehen zu verteidigen, ja gutzuheißen? 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen richtete ich meinen Post an "XNeo92x" und nicht an dich.



Naja, dass ändert ja nichts daran, dass er inhaltlich falsch war. Da "XNeo92x" scheinbar gerade nicht reagieren konnte und/oder wollte, hab ich das für in getan.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2014)

Offenbar hältst du es für nötig, bereits widerlegtes aufzuwärmen.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was sollen eigentlich immer diese a) unsachlichen und b) nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Thema verbundenen Nazivergleiche?



Eine arg schrullige Frage vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Russlandversteher Nazis hinter jedem Kiewer Busch vermuten? Abgesehen davon wurde hier kein "Nazivergleich", sondern ein Vergleich von Ideologien angestellt, deren zentraler Rechtfertigungsgrund eine behauptete Weltverschwoerung gegen das eigene Volk ist. Und der Vergleich passt wie der sprichwoertliche Arsch auf den Eimer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die Entmachtung Janukowitschs legitim war (was sie eindeutig nicht war, weil verfassungswidrig)



Das ist Deine Meinung. Als solche solltest Du sie auch kennzeichnen, anstatt Dir die alleinige Deutungshoheit zuzubilligen und alle anderen als mental untermotorisierte Deppen zu brandmarken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (wer hatte bitte die Terroristen vom Maidan finanziert, die dann den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam gestürzt haben?)



Der gewaehlte Praesident ist geflohen und macht bis heute keine Anstalten, sein ihm Deiner Auffassung nach zustehendes Amt auf dem Rechtsweg zurueckzufordern. Was ein bisschen schade ist. Nicht, weil ich ihn vermissen wuerde - sondern weil es Radio Moskau dabei hilft, die Legende vom westfinanzierten Dolchstoss weiter zu weben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (auch falsch, der IGH hat völlig richtig erklärt, dass es keine einseitiges Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen gibt)



Der IGH hat ein Rechtsgutachten erstellt, dass die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung des Kosovo bewertet. Er hat ferner klargestellt, dass er lediglich im Rahmen seiner Zustaendigkeit darueber befunden hat, ob die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung gegen internationales Recht verstiess, etwaige Rechtsfolgen der Unabhaengigkeit aber ausdruecklich nicht beachtet. Und er hat darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht einmal feststehe, ob internationales Recht hier ueberhaupt relevant ist.

Dem damaligen Vizepraesidenten des Auswaertigen Ausschusses der Staatsduma, Leonid (sic!) Kalaschnikow, war das damals ebenso egal wie Euch heute - auch er sprach von einem Urteil und schwadronierte ueber Doppelmoral. Sicher bloss ein Zufall.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)dass auch bisher weder die UNO noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof die Vorgänge auf der Krim rechtswirksam als Annexion verurteilt haben.
> 
> Aber bestimmt kann mir ein findiger “Obama-Versteher“ erklären, warum das nicht das gleiche ist.



Weil es da so ein Vetodings gibt und Russland Vetorecht hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dinge dich ich bisher vermisse (und übrigens auch viele andere Bundesbürger, laut dieser Studie ZAPP Studie: Vertrauen in Medien ist gesunken | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP)



Lt. Artikel haben 14% von 1.002 (!) Befragten erklaert, dass ihr Vertrauen in die Berichterstattung seit der Ukraine-Krise gesunken ist. Ich bin schockiert. Aber ob wir bei 141 Menschen schon von einer Krise des Systems sprechen sollten? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.

Selbst wenn ich der Studie zubillige, dass sie repraesentativ sei (was ich nicht tue), trifft sie fuer mich eher eine Aussage ueber die Manipulierbarkeit der oeffentlichen Meinung und belegt, dass das Internet eben mitnichten eine dufte Quelle fuer Nachrichten und vielmehr die digitale Kloake des Informationszeitalters ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder wenn sie die Luft – und/oder Marineübungen Russlands (die alle in internationalem Luftraum/Gewässer stattfinden) nicht ständig als Bedrohung oder Agression bezeichnen würden.



Als was soll man Fluege von Langstreckenbombern bis kurz vor NATO-Hoheitsgebiet bezeichnen? Gesten der Dialogbereitschaft? Beitraege zur Deeskalation?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine arg schrullige Frage vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Russlandversteher Nazis hinter jedem Kiewer Busch vermuten? Abgesehen davon wurde hier kein "Nazivergleich", sondern ein Vergleich von Ideologien angestellt, deren zentraler Rechtfertigungsgrund eine behauptete Weltverschwoerung gegen das eigene Volk ist. Und der Vergleich passt wie der sprichwoertliche Arsch auf den Eimer.



Komisch, ich sehe nicht hinter jedem Busch einen Nazi (aber ich warte auch bis heute vergeblich auf den angeblichen Scheck aus dem Kreml).

Wo haben offizielle russische Sprecher (Außenminister, Präsident, Ministerpräsident etc.) von einer "Weltverschwörung" gegen das russische Volk gesprochen?



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung. Als solche solltest Du sie auch kennzeichnen, anstatt Dir die alleinige Deutungshoheit zuzubilligen und alle anderen als mental untermotorisierte Deppen zu brandmarken.



Ebenso eure Meinung, dass die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim und ihr Beitritt zur russischen Föderation eine Annexion war. Das ist auch nur eine Meinung, und ihr stellt das hier als unumstößliche Wahrheit hin.

Bitte wo brandmarke ich alle andere als mental untermotorisierte Deppen? Die Stelle hätte ich doch gerne markiert. Falls du dich so fühlst, kann ich dich beruhigen, das ist nicht meine Meinung von dir/euch. 



JePe schrieb:


> Der gewaehlte Praesident ist geflohen und macht bis heute keine Anstalten, sein ihm Deiner Auffassung nach zustehendes Amt auf dem Rechtsweg zurueckzufordern. Was ein bisschen schade ist. Nicht, weil ich ihn vermissen wuerde - sondern weil es Radio Moskau dabei hilft, die Legende vom westfinanzierten Dolchstoss weiter zu weben.



Geflohen oder vom gewaltsamen Mob vertrieben? Kann man sich drüber streiten. Btw, wo steht eigentlich, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt automatisch sein Amt verliert, wenn er sein Land verlässt?

Ich kann den Passus einfach nicht in der ukrainischen Verfassung finden. Hilfe und Ratschläge dringend erwünscht. Den Begriff Dolchstoß im Zusammenhang mit der gewaltsamen Absetzung Janukowitsch, höre ich jetzt zum erstem Mal. Bitte wo hat Radio Moskau derartiges behauptet?

Kurze Frage. Diese Seite (Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE) kommt zu dem Fazit, dass Putin Recht hat, wenn er sagt, dass Janukowitschs Absetzung nicht rechtmäßige abgesetzt worden ist.

Ist das auch die vom Kreml finanzierte, böse Russenpropaganda?



JePe schrieb:


> Der IGH hat ein Rechtsgutachten erstellt, dass die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung des Kosovo bewertet. Er hat ferner klargestellt, dass er lediglich im Rahmen seiner Zustaendigkeit darueber befunden hat, ob die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung gegen internationales Recht verstiess, etwaige Rechtsfolgen der Unabhaengigkeit aber ausdruecklich nicht beachtet. Und er hat darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht einmal feststehe, ob internationales Recht hier ueberhaupt relevant ist.



Und hat in seinem Rechtsgutachten auch festgestellt, dass das Völkerrecht kein einseitiges Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen kennt (weil das schlicht gegen das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker verstößen würde.

Aber zum Thema Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker hatte ich ja schon diesen (US-Außenpolitik in der Kritik: Amerikas Doppelmoral in der Ukraine | tagesschau.de) Artikel gepostet.

Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker ist, wenn die USA es genehmigen und nicht einen Tag vorher 



JePe schrieb:


> Dem damaligen Vizepraesidenten des Auswaertigen Ausschusses der Staatsduma, Leonid (sic!) Kalaschnikow, war das damals ebenso egal wie Euch heute - auch er sprach von einem Urteil und schwadronierte ueber Doppelmoral. Sicher bloss ein Zufall.



Tja, wenn man dem einen etwas erlaubt, was man dem andere ankreidet, wie nennt man das gleich? 



JePe schrieb:


> Weil es da so ein Vetodings gibt und Russland Vetorecht hat.



Ach Russland hat neuerdings ein Vetorecht beim Internationalen Strafgerichtshof? 

Und zum Thema Sicherheitsrat der Vereinten Nationen und das Vetorecht der ständigen Mitglieder. Soweit ich weiß, hat das jedes ständige Mitglied. Ändert das was an meiner Aussage?

Nein, es gibt bisher kein internationales Gericht, Institution oder sonst eine Organisation (die dazu auch rechtlich legitimiert wäre), die die Abläufe auf der Krim rechtswirksam als Annexion verurteilt hat. Ergo muss hier der selbe Maßstab gelten, den “ruyven_macaran“ für die Absetzung Janukowitschs verlangt.

Worauf du hinaus willst, ist das eine solche Resolution mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit durch ein russisches Veto abgelehnt werden würde. Diese Ansicht teile ich. Nur eine Frage meinerseits. Warum sollte Russland nicht das nutzen können, was die anderen vier ständigen Mitglieder auch dürfen?

Insbesondere die USA hat mehrfach davon Gebrauch gemacht, um Resolutionen gegen sich zu verhindern. 

Ich dachte immer gleiches Recht für alle, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Lt. Artikel haben 14% von 1.002 (!) Befragten erklaert, dass ihr Vertrauen in die Berichterstattung seit der Ukraine-Krise gesunken ist. Ich bin schockiert. Aber ob wir bei 141 Menschen schon von einer Krise des Systems sprechen sollten? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.



Ich lese in erster Linie, dass sich bei 81% der Befragten die Meinung über die Berichterstattung während der Ukrainekriese sich nicht geändert hat.

Klingt auch gut im ersten Moment. Doch dann lese ich, dass 15% gar kein Vertrauen und 54% wenig Vertrauen in unsere Medien haben.

Sprich, du hast recht das Vertrauen hat sich durch die Ukraine-Krise kaum verändert. Es war vorher schon kaum vorhanden. Nach welch glorreicher Sieg für unsere Medien.

Und warum haben die Leute kein Vertrauen in unsere Medien? 31% nennen einseitige Berichterstattung (ein Punkt, den wir "Putin-Versteher" ja ständig anbringen, aber der uns ja nie geglaubt wird) und immerhin 18% nennen "bewusste Fehlinformation seitens der Medien".

Sprich jeder fünfte sagt nichts anderes, als dass die Medien lügen. Wenn das keine schallende Ohrfeige für die Medien ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Nur mal so zum Verständnis, wo hab ich eigentlich von einer "Krise des Systems" gesprochen?



JePe schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich der Studie zubillige, dass sie repraesentativ sei (was ich nicht tue), trifft sie fuer mich eher eine Aussage ueber die Manipulierbarkeit der oeffentlichen Meinung und belegt, dass das Internet eben mitnichten eine dufte Quelle fuer Nachrichten und vielmehr die digitale Kloake des Informationszeitalters ist.



Also Zapp, eine Sendung des NDR (ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender), ist als eine "digitale Kloake des Informationszeitalters"? Was sind denn für dich genehme Quellen?



JePe schrieb:


> Als was soll man Fluege von Langstreckenbombern bis kurz vor NATO-Hoheitsgebiet bezeichnen? Gesten der Dialogbereitschaft? Beitraege zur Deeskalation?



Wie wäre es schlicht und einfach mit dem wertfreien Wort "Manöver" ?

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die ständigen Manöver der USA vor fremden Ländern, als "Aggression" bezeichnet werden.

Das ist genau das, was die Quelle anspricht. Einseitige Berichterstattung. 

Russland kann soviel und sooft es will im internationalen Luft-und Wasserraum Übungen abhalten, wie es lustig ist. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend das gute Recht, eines jeden Staates.


----------



## JePe (17. Dezember 2014)

... das wird langsam anstrengend, deshalb zum letzten Mal und auch nur auf ausgewaehlte Punkte:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw, wo steht eigentlich, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt automatisch sein Amt verliert, wenn er sein Land verlässt?



Er hat sein Amt nicht "automatisch" verloren, sondern wurde vom Parlament des Amtes enthoben.

Soweit es die rhetorische Komponente Deiner Frage angeht - Nein, es steht vermutlich nirgends, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt zugegen sein und von Zeit zu Zeit regieren und Verantwortung uebernehmen muss. Rechtlich ist es (vermutlich) nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein Staatsoberhaupt sich aus dem selbstproduzierten Chaos fluechtet und irgendwo untertaucht. Waere es mein Staatsoberhaupt und ich Angehoeriger des Parlamentes, mueste ich aber nicht lange ueberlegen, ob so ein "Anfuehrer" aus dem Amt entfernt gehoert oder nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann den Passus einfach nicht in der ukrainischen Verfassung finden.



S. o.

Was Du haettest finden koennen - z. B. in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel, der witzigerweise im sonst als Mainstream verunglimpften SPIEGEL zu finden ist -, ist das nach Artikel 112 der ukrainischen Verfassung die Amtsbefugnisse im Falle der vorzeitigen Beendigung der Praesidentschaft auf den Vorsitzenden des Parlamentes uebergehen.

Waren diese Voraussetzungen hier erfuellt? Deine Meinung dazu kenne ich. Das ukrainische Parlament war anderer Auffassung. Ist es nicht ein klitzekleines bisschen anmassend von Dir, die gewaehlten Vertreter der ukrainischen Bevoelkerung massregeln zu wollen, nur weil Dir das Ergebnis nicht zusagt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und hat in seinem Rechtsgutachten auch festgestellt, dass das Völkerrecht kein einseitiges Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärungen kennt (weil das schlicht gegen das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker verstößen würde.



Genau. Und es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ein einseitiges Verbot nicht besteht oder jedwede und unter was fuer Umstaenden auch immer erfolgte "Unabhaengigkeits"erklaerung per se anzuerkennen sei. Letzteres hat der IGH eben gerade nicht erklaert. Warum nur? Wo es doch so eine klare Sache ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach Russland hat neuerdings ein Vetorecht beim Internationalen Strafgerichtshof?



Internationaler Gerichtshof, nicht Strafgerichtshof.

Warum gibt Russland eigentlich kein Rechtsgutachten in Auftrag, dass die Lupenreinheit der angeblichen Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung der Krim attestiert? Geht es nach Dir, ist ja kein anderes Ergebnis vorstellbar.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sprich jeder fünfte sagt nichts anderes, als dass die Medien lügen. Wenn das keine schallende Ohrfeige für die Medien ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



Jeder Fuenfte von 1.002 Befragten vertraut den Medien nicht. Rechne es Dir selbst aus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland kann soviel und sooft es will im internationalen Luft-und Wasserraum Übungen abhalten, wie es lustig ist. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend das gute Recht, eines jeden Staates.



Man kann im Recht sein und trotzdem nach Herzenslust provozieren.

EOD.


----------



## Anticrist (17. Dezember 2014)

Der Ölpreis ist so niedrig weil die Militärs dieser Welt es diesmal richtig krachen lassen wollen ... 
Tut mir leid.. aber jedes mal wenn ich solche Sätze von dir lese, frag ich mich ob du tatsächlich daran glaubst. 

Wo ist denn die Mobilmachung der Truppen? Wo die Kriegstreiberei der NATO?
Also ich weiss nicht wo du deine Informationen her nimmst, aber im Fall der Ukraine wird nach wie vor auf diplomatischer Ebene gehandelt. Von militärischen Einsätzen ist bisher weder gesprochen worden, noch gibt es Hinweise darauf.
Außer die von dir herbeifantasierten natürlich.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das Öl an sich bereits eine Waffe ist.
 So haben die Saudis zB die Fördermenge nicht erhöht, weil der Erzfeind Iran von einem niedrigeren Ölpreis wesentlich härter getroffen wird als das reiche Saudi Arabien. (Der Iranische Haushalt geht für 2015 von einem Barrel Preis von 104$ aus, wie viele Milliarden da plötzlich im Staatshaushalt fehlen,kannst du dir mit Wikipedia ausrechnen)


Mal ganz nebenbei, bisschen Offtopic.. wenn du so sehr an einen aufkommenden Krieg glaubst, was sitzt du dann vor deinem Rechner und diskutierst mit irgendwelchen Fremden die dich für einen Spinner halten, statt dich in irgendeiner Form zu engagieren? .. Hey es geht hier um den dritten Weltkrieg.. und wir wissen alle, der 4. wird dann mit Stock und Stein ausgetragen


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2014)

JePe schrieb:


> ... das wird langsam anstrengend, deshalb zum letzten Mal und auch nur auf ausgewaehlte Punkte:



Warum, denn das? Es zwingt dich doch niemand hierzu.  



JePe schrieb:


> Er hat sein Amt nicht "automatisch" verloren, sondern wurde vom Parlament des Amtes enthoben.



Wie bereits erwähnt, nicht wirksam. Siehe mehrere Seite dieses Threads und die Zusammenfassung des Artikels den ich gepostet habe.



JePe schrieb:


> Soweit es die rhetorische Komponente Deiner Frage angeht - Nein, es steht vermutlich nirgends, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt zugegen sein und von Zeit zu Zeit regieren und Verantwortung uebernehmen muss. Rechtlich ist es (vermutlich) nicht zu beanstanden, wenn ein Staatsoberhaupt sich aus dem selbstproduzierten Chaos fluechtet und irgendwo untertaucht. Waere es mein Staatsoberhaupt und ich Angehoeriger des Parlamentes, mueste ich aber nicht lange ueberlegen, ob so ein "Anfuehrer" aus dem Amt entfernt gehoert oder nicht.



Das ist alles schön und gut, macht es aber noch lange nicht zu einer wirksamen Absetzung. Da haben irgendwelche Gefühle und/oder Überlegungen nichts verloren.

Entweder man hält sich an die ukrainische Verfassung oder aber eben nicht (so wie bei der Absetzung Janukowitschs, die eben nicht im Einklang mit der Verfassung der Ukraine war).



JePe schrieb:


> Was Du haettest finden koennen - z. B. in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel, der witzigerweise im sonst als Mainstream verunglimpften SPIEGEL zu finden ist -, ist das nach Artikel 112 der ukrainischen Verfassung die Amtsbefugnisse im Falle der vorzeitigen Beendigung der Praesidentschaft auf den Vorsitzenden des Parlamentes uebergehen.



Ich zitiere aus dem von mir verlinkten Artikel:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der in der Resolution genannte Amtsenthebungsgrund, nämlich der, dass sich Janukowitsch von der Ausübung der Macht "selbst zurückgezogen" habe, aber ist in den hier einschlägigen Artikeln 108 bis 111 der Verfassung nicht enthalten.



Weitere Fragen?



JePe schrieb:


> Waren diese Voraussetzungen hier erfuellt?



S.o. nein sie waren es nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Deine Meinung dazu kenne ich.



S.o. das ist nicht meine "Meinung" sondern ein Fakt. Btw, ob diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt waren oder nicht, ist noch aus einem ganz anderen Grund irrelevant.

Gehen wir kurz davon aus die Voraussetzungen waren erfüllt (was sind eindeutig nicht waren), dann fehlt immer noch die in der Verfassung verlangten 75%.

Also ist deine ganze Argumentation sowieso zum Scheitern verurteilt. Es ist völlig egal ob der Antrag des Parlaments inhaltlich richtig war oder nicht. Er hat nicht einmal die nötige Stimmenmehrheit erreicht. Wo willst du mir bitte weißmachen, dass Parlament hätte den Mann wirksam abgsetzt?



JePe schrieb:


> Das ukrainische Parlament war anderer Auffassung. Ist es nicht ein klitzekleines bisschen anmassend von Dir, die gewaehlten Vertreter der ukrainischen Bevoelkerung massregeln zu wollen, nur weil Dir das Ergebnis nicht zusagt?



Es geht, wie bereits mehrmals gesagt, nicht um das Ergebnis, sondern um das Zustandekommen dieses Ergebnisses. Erstens war der Antrag schon formwidrig (was die ganze Sache überflüssig macht) und zweitens (was noch viel schlimmer wiegt), selbst dieser formwidrige Antrag hat nicht einmal die von der Verfassung verlangte Stimmenmehrheit erlangt.

Ich finde es mitnichten anmaßend, wenn man von einem gewählten Parlament die Einhaltung der Verfassung verlangt. 

Anmaßend finde ich hingegen, wenn man das gewählte Staatsoberhaupt der ukrainischen Bevölkerung gewaltsam aus seinem Amt entfernt und diesen undemokratischen Vorgang dann noch krampfhaft zu verteidigen versucht.



JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Und es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ein einseitiges Verbot nicht besteht oder jedwede und unter was fuer Umstaenden auch immer erfolgte "Unabhaengigkeits"erklaerung per se anzuerkennen sei. Letzteres hat der IGH eben gerade nicht erklaert. Warum nur? Wo es doch so eine klare Sache ist.



Und mit welcher Begründung wurde die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim vom Westen abgelehnt?

Mit dem Hinweis, dies würde gegen die Verfassung verstoßen. Und was haben wir gerade gelernt? Richtig, das Völkerrecht kennt kein einseitiges Verbot von Unabhängigkeitserklärung.

Fazit? Der Passus in der ukrainische Verfassung ist wirkungslos, weil Völkerrecht schlägt Staatsrecht.



JePe schrieb:


> Internationaler Gerichtshof, nicht Strafgerichtshof.



Internationaler Strafgerichtshof â€“ Wikipedia



JePe schrieb:


> Warum gibt Russland eigentlich kein Rechtsgutachten in Auftrag, dass die Lupenreinheit der angeblichen Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung der Krim attestiert? Geht es nach Dir, ist ja kein anderes Ergebnis vorstellbar.



Warum gibt der Westen/USA keine Eingabe bei der UNO oder beim Internationalen Strafgerichtshof ein, dass die angebliche "Annexion" der Krim attestiert? Geht es nach Dir, ist ja kein anderes Ergebnis vorstellbar.



JePe schrieb:


> Jeder Fuenfte von 1.002 Befragten vertraut den Medien nicht. Rechne es Dir selbst aus.



Der Begriff "Repräsentative Umfrage" sagt dir etwas? Ein in den Medien akzeptiertes und oft benutztes Verfahren. 

Solange du mir keine guten Gründen nennen kannst, warum ich dieses Ergebnis (das ja auch vom Zapp Magazin vom NDR stammt, also nicht Radio Moskau oder andere böse kremlfinanzierte Russenpropaganda) anzweifeln sollte, steht dieses Quelle als glaubwürdig und authentisch im Raum.



JePe schrieb:


> Man kann im Recht sein und trotzdem nach Herzenslust provozieren.



Wie gesagt, warum genau sind jetzt die Manöver Russlands "Provokation" und die der USA nicht?

Ukraine: Nato startet Militärübung Rapid Trident - Putin protestiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hier schreibt die Presse von einer "Militärübung" und/oder "Manöver", wenn es Russland macht ist es eine "Provokation".

Und das ist keine einseitige Berichterstattung? Manche sind halt doch gleicher, als andere.



JePe schrieb:


> EOD.



Frage, warum?


----------



## robafan1 (17. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum gibt der Westen/USA keine Eingabe bei der UNO oder beim Internationalen Strafgerichtshof ein, dass die angebliche "Annexion" der Krim attestiert? Geht es nach Dir, ist ja kein anderes Ergebnis vorstellbar.



Nun, es ist zwar keine völkerrechtlich bindende Resolution, aber die Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nation hat die Annexion der Krim mit großer Mehrheit verurteilt. Wenn man sich anschaut, welche Länder wie abgestimmt haben, dürfte einem einiges klar werden. Die UNO ist die Organisation für die Wahrung des Weltfriedens und wenn diese die Annexion der Krim verurteilt und das Referendum als ungültig erklärt, dann ist das so zu sehen. Die Mehrheit der internationalen Gemeinschaft sieht es so.

New York: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexion der Krim - Ausland - FAZ



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum, denn das? Es zwingt dich doch niemand hierzu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doch, es zwingen einen die sich hochrollenden Fußnägel bei dem, was man hier teilweise liest. Eine blinde Sympathiesierung mit Russland gepaart mit einem ausgeprägten, ideologisch bedachten Vokabular. Dazu noch eine Prise Panikmache vom bevorstehenden Weltkrieg, ein bisschen Weltverschwörung und fertig ist wieder ein Post in diesem Forum von üblichen Verdächtigen, die mir persönlich durch Ignoranz ideologische Verwirrtheit auffallen. Und warum schweigt man zwischendurch? 
Nun, ich sage nur so viel:
Es gibt einen bekannten Spruch, der sagt:
"Don't feed the troll."
Mehr sage ich hierzu nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Nun, es ist zwar keine völkerrechtlich bindende Resolution, aber die Vollversammlung der Vereinten Nation hat die Annexion der Krim mit großer Mehrheit verurteilt. Wenn man sich anschaut, welche Länder wie abgestimmt haben, dürfte einem einiges klar werden. Die UNO ist die Organisation für die Wahrung des Weltfriedens und wenn diese die Annexion der Krim verurteilt und das Referendum als ungültig erklärt, dann ist das so zu sehen. Die Mehrheit der internationalen Gemeinschaft sieht es so.
> 
> New York: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexion der Krim - Ausland - FAZ .



Wie du bereits richtig erkannt hast, kann die Generalversammlung der UN keine völkerrechtlich bindenden Resolutionen erlassen. Das kann nur der Sicherheitsrat.

Ergo ist diese Resolution allenfalls eine nette Empfehlung, aber keinesfalls eine rechtswirksamen Verurteilung einer angeblichen russischen "Annexion".



robafan1 schrieb:


> Doch, es zwingen einen die sich hochrollenden Fußnägel bei dem, was man hier teilweise liest.



Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Wie hier verzweifel versucht wird, die gewaltsame Absetzung eines gewählten Staatsoberhauptes zu verteidigen, spottet jeder Beschreibung.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Eine blinde Sympathiesierung mit Russland gepaart mit einem ausgeprägten, ideologisch bedachten Vokabular.



Der Unterscheid zur blinden Sympathiesierung mit dem Westen/USA und einem ausgeprägten, ideologisch bedachten Vokabular ist jetzt genau wo zu finden?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine Prise Panikmache vom bevorstehenden Weltkrieg



Das halte ich tatsächlich für übertrieben. Aber 1914 konnte sich auch keiner vorstellen, was die fehlende Diplomatie noch anrichten würde.  



robafan1 schrieb:


> ein bisschen Weltverschwörung



Welche denn genau? 



robafan1 schrieb:


> und fertig ist wieder ein Post in diesem Forum von üblichen Verdächtigen, die mir persönlich durch Ignoranz ideologische Verwirrtheit auffallen.



Sind das, die so viel zitierten westlichen Werte wie zum Beispiel Toleranz für Andersdenkende?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Und warum schweigt man zwischendurch?
> Nun, ich sage nur so viel:
> Es gibt einen bekannten Spruch, der sagt:
> "Don't feed the troll."
> Mehr sage ich hierzu nicht.



Wer hat hier eigentlich die Deutungshoheit darüber, wer ein Troll ist und wer nicht?
Du?


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Ölpreis ist so niedrig weil die Militärs dieser Welt es diesmal richtig krachen lassen wollen ...
> Tut mir leid.. aber jedes mal wenn ich solche Sätze von dir lese, frag ich mich ob du tatsächlich daran glaubst.
> 
> Mal ganz nebenbei, bisschen Offtopic.. wenn du so sehr an einen aufkommenden Krieg glaubst, was sitzt du dann vor deinem Rechner und diskutierst mit irgendwelchen Fremden die dich für einen Spinner halten, statt dich in irgendeiner Form zu engagieren? .. Hey es geht hier um den dritten Weltkrieg.. und wir wissen alle, der 4. wird dann mit Stock und Stein ausgetragen



Du musst jetzt bitte erstmal tapfer sein, aber wenn ich einen Beitrag schreibe auf den du dann antwortest, verbringe ich nicht meine Zeit damit vorm Rechner zu warten bis du antwortest. sondern ich führe ein Leben in dem ich mich unter anderem auch für das Engagiere woran ich glaube (Mahnwachen als Beispiel, in Gesprächen zu diesen Standpunkten zu stehen, mich mit zusammenhängen & hintergründen auseinander setzen, recherchieren usw.)  das alles kostet zwar relativ zeit & mühe, aber was soll es mich tangieren wenn ihr mich für einen Spinner haltet ? Dann bin ich halt ein Spinner für euch. Lieber das, als Nichts gesagt und hier in nem Forum ist es doch das letzte was mich interessiert, anstrengend ist es in der Realität sich nicht von Medien & Politik diktieren zu lassen wie man seine Menschen zu sehen, zu bewerten und zu behandeln hat. Ich bin mein eigener Chef, muss niemanden in den Arsch kriechen oder rechenschaft ablegen ausser mir selbst und den Menschen die ich Liebe. 
 Wie gesagt im Forum tangierts halt nicht, aber zu seinen Werten zu stehen auch und gerade dann wenn es weh tut und alle gegen dich sind, zeichnet ja Werte aus. 
Für mich ist ein Wert z.B. das ALLE Menschen Grundrechte besitzen die wir nicht brechen dürfen.  Zu diesen Grundrechten zählt das ich keine Willkürliche Gewalt aufbringen darf um meine Ziele zu verfolgen.  Sollte mich jemand versuchen zu verletzten oder schlimmeres, wehre ich mich bis auf den Tot, aber sobald ich aus der Situation bin habe ich danach nicht einen Angriff auf diese Person zu starten und mir ein haufen toller Gründe einfallen warum das denn jetzt plötzlich alles sein muss. 
Ihr seid ja z.B. auch für mich ein Stückweit Spinner (nicht im intelektuellen Sinne, sondern einfach auf einem Auge blind. Euch fehlt völlig  das Reflektionsvermögen ob denn der ganze Zirkus der uns aufgeführt wird, über die Medien  wirklich die Realität ist.
Das Volk wurde schon immer Dumm gehalten, das war in der Vergangenheit niemals anders und hat schon immer zu katastrophalen Konsequenzen geführt. Mit den Menschen in der Vergangenheit schaffen wir dieses Reflektionsvermögen sogar für diese Personen aufzubringen und uns in ihre Lage zu versetzen. Beispiel 2. Weltkrieg "Wie konnten die Menschen damals nur so saublöd sein ?" "Es war doch alles so offensichtlich" "Wie konnten die Menschen sich in so einen Wahnsinn treiben lassen ?  Hatten die alle komplett einen an der Waffel ?" Aber für uns selber jetzt in der Gegenwart bringt ihr diese Fragen & Reflektionen nicht auf ?!

Nein hatten sie leider nicht, sie wurden Dumm gehalten. Was habt ihr eigentlich geraucht das ihr davon ausgeht die erste Generation zu sein bei der das nicht geschieht und das obwohl die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten wesentlich feiner, zielführender usw. geworden sind. Man lässt die Bevölkerung wie Puppen tanzen heutzutage, ein bischen Ebola hier und schon haben wir eine Panik die alle erfasst "Hilfe, die ganzen Afrikaner schleppen jetzt Ebola ein und wir werden alle einen qualvollen tot sterben" so ein Wahnsinn wird ja von den Medien geschürt, oder habt ihr jemals in dieser Zeit gelesen "es besteht kein grund zur Sorge, jede Grippewelle fordert wesentlich Mehr tote als Ebola bisher" -> jetzt das Thema vom Erdboden verschluckt -> direkt zur nächsten Paniksau die alle Anstecken soll, Hilfe die Muslime, alles Spinner, alles potentielle Attentäter und Dresden die Alte Multikulti Metropole setzt endlich ein Zeichen gegen die Überfremdung die irgendwo da ganz weit draußen in Deutschland passieren soll, im Osten gibt es aber komischerweise bis auf Berlin keine "zustände" wie hier mit 30% Migranten anteil in der Bevölkerung und Gegenden in denen jenseits der 80%  "Ausländer" unterwegs sind, aber komischerweise kommen wir in solchen Städten & Gegenden nicht auf die Idee uns Gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, sondern kommen halt alle irgendwie miteinander klar, ist wie bei ner Beziehung, mal läufts gut, dann könnts auch wieder besser laufen usw, aber im großen und ganzen passts. Aber nein da wird permanent von allen Seiten gehetzt, die Muslime unter Generalverdacht  das sie eigentlich den Tod der Ungläubigen wollen, die Bevölkerung aus den Ostblock sind eh alle am Autos klauen wenn sie nicht gerade besoffen am Propagandareden schwingen sind und die Afrikaner sind wohl alle genetisch zurückgeblieben deswegen können sie mit Frieden nichts anfangen, deswegen tun wir das beste was wir eben tun können, wir schicken brot für die Kinder, Waffen für den Papa und spielen Schiffe versenken mit den Schmarotzern die auf die Idee kommen woanders ihr Glück zu suchen als an Orten wo ich mich zwischen Hunger & Religiösem Fanatismus entscheiden kann. 

Spinner wie ich denken sich z.B. auch "Sagt mal Liebe Mitbürger, tickt ihr noch ganz Sauber ? Wir beteiligen uns daran per Folter an Informationen kommen zu wollen, das war schon eine Saublöde Idee in den Nürnberger Lochgefängnissen, das macht jetzt plötzlich 500 Jahre nicht plötzlich mehr Sinn"  Aber nein was sagt ihr hier alle ? Ihr sagt "also klar ist meine Mitmenschen foltern, sie quälen ihnen ihren Verstand zu brechen und in ihrer eigenen Angstpisse verrecken zu lassen nichts besonders schönes, aber wir haben jetzt alle ganz arge angst vorm bösen Moslem und da wir ihn nicht kennen müssen wir uns eben "neue" wege einfallen lassen" und ihr seit sicherlich auch die selben Menschen gewesen die Menschen wie mich Spinner genannt haben wenn sie nach dem 2001 vor der Eskalation gewarnt haben die durch den Patriot Act entstanden ist und die uns alle gemeinsam betrifft. Früher warste ja ein Spinner wenn du behauptet hast "Wir werden alle überwacht, es ist an der Zeit den Wahnsinn zu stoppen, wohin soll das führen ?" .... jetzt ein paar Jahre später ist das Volk in einem neuen Zustand "ach ja die amis sind schon ein bischen blöde zu uns, die haben uns ja echt überwacht"... Nein haben sie nicht, sie tun es immernoch ! Jetzt gerade hier in dieser Sekunde während ich schreibe, während du diesen Text lesen wirst und in ein Paar Tagen wenn wir uns dann wieder Gegenseitig Putin und Nato Fanboys nennen.  Wann genau soll denn diese Überwachung enden ? 

Wie demokratisch und frei sind wir denn bitteschön dann alle wenn einfach unsere Freiheit genommen wird (jaja ich spinne, aber Überwachung & Freiheit wiederspricht sich) und Menschen wie du und alle anderen die gerade Menschen wie mich Spinner nennen, sollen sich mal an den Kopf packen. Ihr reagiert hier mit sowas wie "wenn man nichts böses im Schild führt hat man ja nichts zu befürchten"... Das ist naives, dummes Hausfrauen Gewäsch, ich komme als Freier Mensch auf diese Welt und nichts und niemand hat das Recht mich zu überwachen, ausser ich begehe gerade eine Straftat, bin als Straftäter auffällig geworden und ein Richter & Staatsantwalt prüfen meinen Fall, legen ihre Unterschrift mit ins Spiel die Konsequenzen zu tragen wenn sie falsch liegen usw. Das macht Rechtsstaatlichkeit und unser System aus, das sind wir Europäer, das sind Werte für die Generationen vor uns in Blutigen Kämpfen das Leben gelassen haben.   Und nicht das wir eine Horde von Ja-Sagern sind, die sich ihrer Rechte & Freiheiten berauben lassen beim ersten Sturm der aufzieht und jetzt folter & überwachung als normales Übel ansehen das wir einsetzen wenn wirs brauchen. Wir sind so ein tolles "Wertesystem"  geworden, das wir unsere Kinder vor Battlefield 4 bis zum 18. Lebensjahr schützen können aber sie mit 17 in die Bundeswehr schicken wenn sie möchten. (Als kleines Beispiel, aber wie gesagt finde ich einfach das ihr an diesen Punkten nurnoch komplett spinnt wenn ihr das alles so hinnehmt ohne es zu hinterfragen)



Anticrist schrieb:


> Hey es geht hier um den dritten Weltkrieg.. und wir wissen alle, der 4. wird dann mit Stock und Stein ausgetragen



Offensichtlich ja nichtmehr, früher sind die Menschen zu 100.000en  auf die Straße, auch nur bei dem kleinsten Zeichen das es zwischen USA und Russland anspannungen gab und sie haben damit den Mächtigen gezeigt "Ihr habt uns alle gegen uns wenn ihr euch nicht schnell in den Griff bekommt"
Heute sinds nurnoch ne Handvoll Leute in einer Situation die wesentlich dramatischer als die Kalte Kriegs Situation ist, die werden dann nurnoch als Aluhüte belächelt, von den Medien als Rechte Gefahr beschrieben usw. 

Und ich schreibe ja nicht mit euch damit ich am Ende vor meinen Enkeln behaupten kann "geil ich habe gegen  Anticrist im Pcgameshardware Forum recht behalten" sondern das ich reinen gewissens sagen kann "das waren damals wieder irre zeiten,  die Menschen haben garnicht mehr mitbekommen was sie für einen wahnsinn getrieben haben, aber ich habe immer mein bestes versucht und mich nicht daran beteiligt"  aber Menschen wie euch wird das dann sicherlich schwer fallen...


----------



## robafan1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie du bereits richtig erkannt hast, kann die Generalversammlung der UN keine völkerrechtlich bindenden Resolutionen erlassen. Das kann nur der Sicherheitsrat.
> 
> Ergo ist diese Resolution allenfalls eine nette Empfehlung, aber keinesfalls eine rechtswirksamen Verurteilung einer angeblichen russischen "Annexion".



Wow, eine Rüge der UN-Vollversammlung siehst du als " nette Empfehlung". Dass die Resolution im Sicherheitsrat an Russland gescheitert ist, sagt genug aus. "Angebliche Annexion". Was war es denn dann? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Wie hier verzweifel versucht wird, die gewaltsame Absetzung eines gewählten Staatsoberhauptes zu verteidigen, spottet jeder Beschreibung.



Immer diese Dramatisierung, ein Großteil der Maidan Protestler werden auch hier als Terroristen neu bezeichnet. Natürlich lief die Ansetzung nicht im Sinne der Verfassung ab. Das hat genau wer hier bestritten? Ein Präsident der flieht ist nicht handlungsfähig, egal aus welchem Grund. Anscheinend war das ebenfalls demokratisch gewählte Parlament aber noch entscheidungsfähig und hat ihn mit einer Mehrheit abgewählt. Anscheinend wird hier der Gerechtigkeitssinn bei einigen mutwillig abgeschaltet, nur um sich an der Verfassungswidrigkeit der Absetzung aufgeilen zu können.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Unterscheid zur blinden Sympathiesierung mit dem Westen/USA und einem ausgeprägten, ideologisch bedachten Vokabular ist jetzt genau wo zu finden?



Ich sympathisiere nicht blind mit dem Westen. Ich habe bloß ein gesundes Maß am Skepsis gegenüber Russland, die in letzter Zeit eine Zerreißprobe durchmacht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das halte ich tatsächlich für übertrieben. Aber 1914 konnte sich auch keiner vorstellen, was die fehlende Diplomatie noch anrichten würde.



Die Lage von 1914 kann man mit Dr heutigen aber nur sehr bedingt vergleichen





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche denn genau?



Zum Beispiel, dass die USA an Griechenlands Pleite Schuld sind. Ist auf den vorherigen Seiten hier zu finden. Viel Spaß beim Schmökern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind das, die so viel zitierten westlichen Werte wie zum Beispiel Toleranz für Andersdenkende?



Ich toleriere Andersdenkende durchaus. Ich schränke Ihre Meinungsäußerung nicht ein. Ich tue nichts, um sie dabei zu beeinträchtigen. Warum das "viel zitierte westliche Werte" sind weiß ich nicht, aber im Osten (Russland) nimmt man es in der Tat nicht so ernst mit Toleranz für Andersdenkende.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer hat hier eigentlich die Deutungshoheit darüber, wer ein Troll ist und wer nicht?
> Du?



Die habe ich nicht für mich beansprucht. Ich habe mein persönliches Empfinden ausgedrückt.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Dezember 2014)

Die wenigsten bis keiner "verteidigt" die Absetzung des Staatsoberhauptes

Es spielt einfach faktisch keine Rolle mehr ob da 1,2 oder 10% gefehlt haben um eine Rechtskonforme Absetzung zu erreichen. Er wurde abgesetzt.
genauso wenig wie es noch eine Rolle spielt ob die Krim sich demokratisch abgespalten oder von den Russen annektiert wurde. Die Krim wurde von Sevastopol aus besetzt, mittels Referendum Russland angegliedert und wird jetzt russisch bleiben. Sanktionen hin oder her


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Wow, eine Rüge der UN-Vollversammlung siehst du als *" nette Empfehlung". *



UN-Resolution â€“ Wikipedia

Was steht da unter dem Punkt “ Resolutionen der UN-Generalversammlung beziehungsweise des UN-Wirtschafts- und Sozialrates
“?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Resolutionen der UN-Generalversammlung und des UN-Wirtschafts- und Sozialrates sind nicht verbindlich. Sie stellen lediglich eine *Empfehlung* dar.



Ja es ist nur eine Empfehlung. Aber du kannst den Zusatz “nett“ weglassen, wenn es dir gefällt.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Dass die Resolution im Sicherheitsrat an Russland gescheitert ist, sagt genug aus.



In erster Linie sagt es aus, dass das Vorgehen auf der Krim nicht völkerrechtlich bindend als Annexion verurteilt wurde. Also gilt auch für Russland die Unschuldsvermutung. Wenn du mit deiner Aussage das System des Sicherheitsrates ansprechen willst, das ist ein generelles Problem. Jedes der fünf ständigen Mitglieder kann Resolutionen gegen sich selbst mittels des Veto abwenden.

Das ist nicht Russlands Schuld, da ist das System des Sicherheitsrates Schuld. Zumal die anderen vier Mitglieder davon auch Gebrauch machen. Warum sollte ich Russland vorhalten, dass sie es auch tun? 



robafan1 schrieb:


> "Angebliche Annexion". Was war es denn dann?



Wie wäre es mit Unabhängigkeitserklärung und einen anschließen Beitritt zur russischen Föderation.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Immer diese Dramatisierung, ein Großteil der Maidan Protestler werden auch hier als Terroristen neu bezeichnet.



Wer Regierungsgebäude besetzt und Polizisten mit Molotow-Cocktails und Steinen bewirft, hat sich diese Bezeichnung redlich verdient.

Außerdem, was ist eigentlich mit den Schüssen die ja Janukowitsch angehängt worden ist? Das Regime in Kiew ist jetzt seit 9 Monaten an der Macht und hat noch immer keine Untersuchungen eingeleitet.

Warum eigentlich nicht? Vielleicht weil es Berichte gibt, die naheliegen, dass diese Schüsse von den Terroristen kamen um absichtlich eine Eskalation der Lage zu erzwingen? 



robafan1 schrieb:


> Natürlich lief die Ansetzung nicht im Sinne der Verfassung ab. Das hat genau wer hier bestritten?



Diverse Forenteilnehmer, nahezu alle unsere Medien sowie die Vertreter der EU und diverse Staatsoberhaupte des Westens und der USA.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ein Präsident der flieht ist nicht handlungsfähig, egal aus welchem Grund.



Ob er flieht oder gewaltsam vertrieben wird, von einem Mob, ist schon ein Unterschied.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend war das ebenfalls demokratisch gewählte Parlament aber noch entscheidungsfähig und hat ihn mit einer Mehrheit abgewählt.



Ja aber nicht mit der von der Verfassung vorgeschriebenen notwendigen Mehrheit. Wenn 75% verlangt werden, müssen auch 75% erreicht werden.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird hier der Gerechtigkeitssinn bei einigen mutwillig abgeschaltet, nur um sich an der Verfassungswidrigkeit der Absetzung aufgeilen zu können.



Ich schalte also meinen Gerechtigkeitssinn mutwillig ab, weil ich mit an einer Verfassungswidrigkeit der Absetzung aufgeile?

Ich denke eher, dass mein Gerechtigkeitssinn noch funktioniert, eben weil ich die Verfassungswidrigkeit dieser Vorgänge anprangere. 



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ich sympathisiere nicht blind mit dem Westen.



Und ich nicht mit Russland. Ist doch schön, dass wir das geklärt haben.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ich habe bloß ein gesundes Maß am Skepsis gegenüber Russland, die in letzter Zeit eine Zerreißprobe durchmacht.



Und ich habe ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis gegenüber dem Westen/der USA, die aber nicht erst in letzter Zeit eine Zerreißprobe durchmacht. Das geht schon wesentlich länger so.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Die Lage von 1914 kann man mit Dr heutigen aber nur sehr bedingt vergleichen



Absolut richtig, deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, dass ein dritter Weltkrieg ausbricht. Was man allerdings vergleichen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass die Diplomatie zur Zeit schläft, alle Beteiligten mit den Waffen spielen und keiner bereit ist, sich in die Lage des anderen hinzuversetzten. 

Das halte ich schon für bedenklich, vorallem vor der Hintergrund, dass vier Atommächte direkt betroffen sind.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel, dass die USA an Griechenlands Pleite Schuld sind. Ist auf den vorherigen Seiten hier zu finden. Viel Spaß beim Schmökern.



Und das Offtopic einiger weniger, willst du jetzt ernsthaft alle anlasten, die nicht Contra-Russland sind?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ich toleriere Andersdenkende durchaus. Ich schränke Ihre Meinungsäußerung nicht ein. Ich tue nichts, um sie dabei zu beeinträchtigen.



Warum dann diese Polemik ?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Warum das "viel zitierte westliche Werte" sind weiß ich nicht, aber im Osten (Russland) nimmt man es in der Tat nicht so ernst mit Toleranz für Andersdenkende.



Weil sich doch gerade der Westen/die USA immer als Speerspitze für Demokratie und Menschenrechte verstehen. Und wenn ich dann sehe, was diese Länder tatsächlich tuen, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass sie angesichts ihres eigenen Maßstabes auf ganzer Linie versagt haben.

Zum Thema Toleranz für Andersdenke in Russland:

Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da demonstrieren also zehntausende gegen die Politik ihres Landes, und das im angeblichen so unfreien Russland. Und weißt du was der Unterschied zwischen diesen Demonstranten und den Terroristen auf dem Maidan ist? 

Diese Demonstranten besetzten keine Regierungsgebäude, bewerfen keine Politzisten mit Steinen und Molotow-Cocktails und setzen auch nicht den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam ab.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Die habe ich nicht für mich beansprucht. Ich habe mein persönliches Empfinden ausgedrückt.



Das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Aber geht dein persönliches Empfinden auch ohne Polemik und Beleidigung? 

Ich bezeichne dich ja auch nicht als Troll, nur weil ich nicht deine Sicht der Dinge teile.


----------



## robafan1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> UN-Resolution â€“ Wikipedia
> 
> Was steht da unter dem Punkt “ Resolutionen der UN-Generalversammlung beziehungsweise des UN-Wirtschafts- und Sozialrates
> “?
> ...


Nochmal. Ich habe dich nicht als Troll bezeichnet, noch habe ich dich beleidigt. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst wenn ich meine allgemeinen Eindrücke aus diesem Thread Teile, kann ich da nichts für.

Seit wann ist Polemik verboten? Jedem das seine, ich versuche so erfolgreich zu werden, andere mit anderen Methoden. Anscheinend hat aber niemand wirklich Erfolg. Denn immer mehr frage ich mich, was dieser Thread hier bringen soll. Kann mich da JePe nur anschließen, dass es teilweise echt anstrengend ist.

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich weiterhin an die Empfehlung der UN-Generalversammlung und meinen Verstand. Russland hat gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen. Für mich eine klare Sache. Dass andere da auch ihre Finger im Spiel hatten will ich nicht bestreiten. Aber ich bestreite es durchaus, dass Putin so unschuldig ist, wie er hier teilweise hingestellt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Nochmal. Ich habe dich nicht als Troll bezeichnet, noch habe ich dich beleidigt. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst wenn ich meine allgemeinen Eindrücke aus diesem Thread Teile, kann ich da nichts für.



Du hast einen Text von mir zitiert und mit „dont feed the Troll“ beendet. Wer, wenn nicht ich, soll sich da bitte angesprochen fühlen?

Aber selbst wenn du mich nicht damit meinst, wer gibt dir das Recht andere Forenteilnehmer als Troll zu bezeichnen?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Polemik verboten? Jedem das seine, ich versuche so erfolgreich zu werden, andere mit anderen Methoden. Anscheinend hat aber niemand wirklich Erfolg. Denn immer mehr frage ich mich, was dieser Thread hier bringen soll. Kann mich da JePe nur anschließen, dass es teilweise echt anstrengend ist.



Verboten ist es nicht, ich frage mich nur, warum gerade von der „Contra-Russland-Fraktion“ der Vorwurf kommt, unsere Quellen wären polemisch, wenn man sich denn selbst Polemik bedient?

Wenn du in einer Diskussion “Erfolg“ (Frage, wie soll man das messen? Anhand der Beiträge? Anhand der Likes, die man bekommt?) suchst, dann bringt dir der Thread in der Tat nichts. Das ist dann aber weder die Schuld des Threads, noch der Forenteilnehmer die eine andere Meinung als du haben, sondern schlicht die Tatsache, dass du eine falsche Vorstellung einer Diskussion hast, wenn du “erfolgreich“ sein willst.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil halte mich weiterhin an die Empfehlung der UN-Generalversammlung und meinen Verstand. Russland hat gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen. Für mich eine klare Sache. Dass andere da auch ihre Finger im Spiel hatten will ich nicht bestreiten. Aber ich bestreite es durchaus, dass Putin so unschuldig ist, wie er hier teilweise hingestellt wird.



1.) Die Empfehlung ist schön und gut, aber völkerrechtlich nicht bindend. 

2.) Ich finde nicht das Russland gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen hat. Das ist für mich eine klare Sache. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, wer mit der ganzen Misere angefangen hat. Das war eindeutig nicht Russland. Aber diese Form der Kritik hört man weder von dir, anderen Forenteilnehmer, die “Contra-Russland “ sind, von den Medien oder den Vertretern von EU/Westen/USA.


----------



## robafan1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast einen Text von mir zitiert und mit „dont feed the Troll“ beendet. Wer, wenn nicht ich, soll sich da bitte angesprochen fühlen?
> 
> Aber selbst wenn du mich nicht damit meinst, wer gibt dir das Recht andere Forenteilnehmer als Troll zu bezeichnen?
> 
> ...



Ich habe niemanden konkret als Troll bezeichnet. Und wenn ich sage, dass mir hier einige wie Trolle vorkommen, dann ist das allein meine Sache. 

Ich habe es mir nie angmaßt, die Polemik anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer zu kritisieren.

Was ich unter einer erfolgreichen Diskussion verstehe, das lass mal meine Sorge sein. Für mich macht es wenig Sinn, hier zu diskutieren. Verhärtete Fronten. Ideologische Ansichten wie Tag und Nacht prallen aufeinander. Wohin soll das führen?

Ich kann meine Ansichten guten Gewissens vertreten. Nachts kann ich auch ruhig schlafen. Also besteht für mich kein Grund, hier weiterhin auf teilweise in meinen Augen absurde Ansichten einzugehen. Ich denke, ich habe meine Meinung hier zur Genüge postuliert.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Dezember 2014)

Nur so zur Info:
Ukrainian Soldier Confirms: Ukraine?s Military Shot Down Malaysian MH17 Plane | Global Research


----------



## Anticrist (18. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info:
> Ukrainian Soldier Confirms: Ukraine?s Military Shot Down Malaysian MH17 Plane | Global Research




mal wieder ne super seriöse Quelle 
Wars jetzt doch kein Ukrainischer Jet mittels Abfangmanöver? ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Amon (18. Dezember 2014)

Es wird nie geklärt werden wer das Ding jetzt abgeschossen hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Das ist wie mit den Schüssen auf dem Maidan. Es interessiert auch scheinbar niemanden.

Hauptsache man konnte es Russland unterschieben und die Leute behalten das im Kopf.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

Niemand der seriös berichtet schiebt es irgendeinem unter.
Es wird anhand der Fakten spekuliert. Mehr nicht.


----------



## robafan1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand der seriös berichtet schiebt es irgendeinem unter.
> Es wird anhand der Fakten spekuliert. Mehr nicht.



Richtig, man versucht, anhand von Indizien die Verantwortlichen zu ermitteln. Beweise wird man nicht finden können. Aber die Indizien haben schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft...


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

Bisher hat es auch niemand zugegeben. Daher wird es immer Spekulation bleiben wer nun die Maschine abgeschossen hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bisher hat es auch niemand zugegeben. Daher wird es immer Spekulation bleiben wer nun die Maschine abgeschossen hat.



Ja solange die USA es nicht für nötig halten (warum auch immer *hust* ihre Satelitenbilder rauszurücken wie sie von den Russen gebeten wurden und man mysteriöserweise vom Flugschreiber auch nichts mehr hört, muss man leider so verrückt sein und sich auf sein eigenes Gefühl verlassen und das sagt einem doch bei den beiden Punkten normalerweise das dort etwas gewaltig faul ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja solange die USA es nicht für nötig halten (warum auch immer *hust* ihre Satelitenbilder rauszurücken wie sie von den Russen gebeten wurden und man mysteriöserweise vom Flugschreiber auch nichts mehr hört, muss man leider so verrückt sein und sich auf sein eigenes Gefühl verlassen und das sagt einem doch bei den beiden Punkten normalerweise das dort etwas gewaltig faul ist.



Oder es gibt irgendwann einen Bericht (so wie akutell) wo die CIA ihre Beteiligung an den Vorgängen in Kiew  zugibt, und die Welt schaut einfach weg  Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal 

Manche Länder sind halt gleicher, als andere.




robafan1 schrieb:


> Richtig, man versucht, anhand von Indizien die Verantwortlichen zu ermitteln. Beweise wird man nicht finden können. Aber die Indizien haben schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft...



So wie die Indizien, die zu dem Ergebniss kommen, das die Schüsse auf dem Maidan von den Terroristen kamen und nicht von den Regierungsangestellten.

Warum ermittelt das neue Regime in Kiew (das ja nun seit 9 Monaten die Macht hat) nicht mehr, wer da geschossen hat? Die waren doch felsenfest überzeug, dass es Janukowitschs Leute waren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja solange die USA es nicht für nötig halten (warum auch immer *hust* ihre Satelitenbilder rauszurücken wie sie von den Russen gebeten wurden und man mysteriöserweise vom Flugschreiber auch nichts mehr hört, muss man leider so verrückt sein und sich auf sein eigenes Gefühl verlassen und das sagt einem doch bei den beiden Punkten normalerweise das dort etwas gewaltig faul ist.



Gibt viele Gründe wieso man bilder nicht heraus gibt.
Ich tippe mal dass es sich dabei um die Nationale Sicherheit handelt. Ist ja ein Totschlagspruch bei den Amerikanern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie die Indizien, die zu dem Ergebniss kommen, das die Schüsse auf dem Maidan von den Terroristen kamen und nicht von den Regierungsangestellten.
> 
> Warum ermittelt das neue Regime in Kiew (das ja nun seit 9 Monaten die Macht hat) nicht mehr, wer da geschossen hat? Die waren doch felsenfest überzeug, dass es Janukowitschs Leute waren.



Nur woher kamen denn die "Terroristen"?
Wer hat sie beauftragt?
Waren es Söldner die im Auftrag gehandelt haben? In wessen Auftrag? Mit welchem Hintergrund? Vielleicht um das Land zu destabilisieren?


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt viele Gründe wieso man bilder nicht heraus gibt.
> Ich tippe mal dass es sich dabei um die Nationale Sicherheit handelt. Ist ja ein Totschlagspruch bei den Amerikanern.


Also Satellitenbilder, die die Ukraine von oben zeigen, gefährden die US Sicherheit? Hab ich was verpasst? 




Threshold schrieb:


> Nur woher kamen denn die "Terroristen"?
> Wer hat sie beauftragt?
> Waren es Söldner die im Auftrag gehandelt haben? In wessen Auftrag? Mit welchem Hintergrund? Vielleicht um das Land zu destabilisieren?



Stand alles in den Ermittlungen (die ich schon gepostet habe) des Kanadischen Professors, der aus der Ukraine stammt. Es gibt keine exakten Beweise, aber genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Schützen anfingen zu schießen, waren alle "Rechten" plötzlich nicht mehr auf der Straße und spurlos verschwunden. 
Den Artikel ganz durchzulesen würde hier einigen gut tun.
Außerdem wurde im darauffolgenden Interview mit ihm bekannt, dass nach dem er seine Nachforschungen veröffentlicht hat, man ihn in der Ukraine enteignet hat. Er hat sein Grundstück und sein Haus verloren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Also Satellitenbilder, die die Ukraine von oben zeigen, gefährden die US Sicherheit? Hab ich was verpasst?



Was fragst du mich? Frag die USA was sie als "Nationale Sicherheit" bezeichnen und was nicht.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Stand alles in den Ermittlungen (die ich schon gepostet habe) des Kanadischen Professors, der aus der Ukraine stammt. Es gibt keine exakten Beweise, aber genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Schützen anfingen zu schießen, waren alle "Rechten" plötzlich nicht mehr auf der Straße und spurlos verschwunden.
> Den Artikel ganz durchzulesen würde hier einigen gut tun.
> Außerdem wurde im darauffolgenden Interview mit ihm bekannt, dass nach dem er seine Nachforschungen veröffentlicht hat, man ihn in der Ukraine enteignet hat. Er hat sein Grundstück und sein Haus verloren.



Ja. Das mit dem Professor habe ich gelesen. Auch nur wieder einer der seine Meinung verbreiten will und meint dass seine Meinung die richtig ist und alle anderen haben sowieso keine Ahnung.
Davon gibt es leider eine Ganze Menge und zwar zu diversen Themen.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Dezember 2014)

Was hat das mit eigener Meinung zu tun? Er hat eine wissenschaftliche Analyse durchgeführt und durch vorhandenes Material 1+1 zusammengezählt.
Und warum *wieder* einer. Er ist der einzige, der so etwas überhaupt gemacht hat. Alle anderen haben nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, ohne vorzuweisen worauf sie beruhen.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja solange die USA es nicht für nötig halten (warum auch immer *hust* ihre Satelitenbilder rauszurücken wie sie von den Russen gebeten wurden und man mysteriöserweise vom Flugschreiber auch nichts mehr hört, muss man leider so verrückt sein und sich auf sein eigenes Gefühl verlassen und das sagt einem doch bei den beiden Punkten normalerweise das dort etwas gewaltig faul ist.



Wie ich bereits in einem früheren Beitrag sagte, wird keine Seite irgendwelche Satellitenaufnahmen veröffentlichen, weil man damit preisgeben würde über welche Spionagefähigkeiten man verfügt.
Das weiß auch Russland.. der Spruch mit der Rausgabe der Bilder ist daher einfach nur billig.. oder für Leute wie dich, die alles Schlucken was von Freund Putin kommt

So Faul wie die Fotos der Separatisten mit eben jenem BUK das sie Tage später nie besessen haben wollen?
Ja stimmt ja, ich Idiot.. alles Fälschungen der Mainstream Medienmafia die gerade für den 3. WK Trommelt

Warum sollte man was von dem Flugschreiber hören? Der spricht nicht.. alle Infos die man bisher dem Flugschreiber und dem Voice Recorder entnehmen konnte,, finden sich im Vorläufigen Bericht der Aufklärungskomission... achja..stimmt.. sind ja Niederländer, die scheißen natürlich auf ihre 200 Toten um sich bei den Amis zum Bückling zu machen.. die werden natürlich alles vertuschen .. ich Idiot.. entschuldige 


Jaja die bösen bösen Terroristen auf dem Maidan.. klarer, bewiesener Fakt.  Hat man ja so gehört... auf RT

Die Soldaten auf der Krim ohne Hoheitsabzeichen?  Das waren Volksschutzeinheiten, die kamen nicht aus Russland.. hat man ja so gehört..auf RT
Das sollen Russen gewesen sein? hat man ja so gehört.. nicht auf RT... das kann nicht stimmen, der Russe macht sowas nicht! 

Mal wieder Paradebeispiele für euer verqueren Weltbild, ihr biegt euch die Fakten so lang zurecht, bis sie in euer Weltbild passen, was zählen da schon Beweise


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und momentan tuckern die alle in Lettland an die russische Grenze:
> Lettland - US-Panzer an russische Grenze? - YouTube



Es faehrt ein Zug nach (n)irgendwo ...



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die Spur führt zum Rechten Sektor!
> Scharfschützenmorde in Kiew | Telepolis



Ist das so?

Ein Professor der Politikwissenschaften hat sich aus komfortabler Entfernung Bilder und Videos angesehen und daraus eine Rekonstruktion der Ablaeufe gestrickt. Ist er dafuer qualifiziert? Ich habe da so meine Zweifel.

Besonders interessant finde ich, dass seine "Studie", die seit einigen Tagen als heiliger Gral der Maidanslehre durchs Netz geistert, auf den 17. Oktober datiert. Warum findet sie erst nach zwei Monaten solche Beachtung? Man koennte meinen, das Papier sei lanciert worden, um Stimmungen zu bedienen und sie mit der Aura wissenschaftlicher Fundiertheit zu umgeben.

David Marples, ebenfalls Professor und in Kanada beheimatet, hat die "Studie" kritisiert, weil sie wissenschaftlichen Standards nicht genuege und den Anschein erwecke, sie sei vom Ergebnis an rueckwaerts recherchiert worden. Und das nur fuenf Tage nach ihrer Veroeffentlichung. Wer seine - mir berechtigten erscheinenden - Einwaende lesen moechte, kann das hier tun.


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits in einem früheren Beitrag sagte, wird keine Seite irgendwelche Satellitenaufnahmen veröffentlichen, weil man damit preisgeben würde über welche Spionagefähigkeiten man verfügt.
> Das weiß auch Russland.. der Spruch mit der Rausgabe der Bilder ist daher einfach nur billig.. oder für Leute wie dich, die alles Schlucken was von Freund Putin kommt



Damit stellst du doch deine "Weitsicht" so bloß, das ich dir fast danken muss das es kein anderer hätte so tun können. 

Ok mal "Realtalk" wir befinden uns ja hier in einem PC Forum, du bist also schon 2-3x an diesen Verrückten Kisten der Neuzeit gewesen, es soll möglich sein mit diesen Wunderkisten, Bilder zu bearbeiten, dazu gehört auch, das diese Bilder beliebig "runtergerechnet" werden  können, das heißt sie können die Bilder jederzeit innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden runtergerechnet weitergeben und das ist auch tägliche Praxis in anderen zusammenhängen, die Satelitenbilder sind kein Magischer Geheimer Scheiss auf den so Top Secret acht gegeben werden müsste, da diese Aufnahmen sogar teilweise in Zivilen Zusammenhängen eine Rolle spielen und dort benutzt werden. Aber nein, herzlichen Glückwunsch du hast nur ein scheiss Klischee vom bösen Russen vor dir und jeder der euch gerade ermahnt in welchen Wahnsinn da wir gerade steuern, sind plötzlich Halbidioten die keine 2meter weit denken können und haltlos alles schlucken was unser Heiliger Putin vor unseren Putinschreinen betet, haste heute in der Bild mitbekommen ? Putin hat eine neue Freundin... Ich hab vor Glück geweint... ich war so ergriffen, hab direkt ein paar Glückkerzen angezündet das es mit seiner neuen Frau gut läuft und bin danach nen Regenbogen runtergerutscht und hab ein bischen Feenstaub geschnüffelt... Heftig seid ihr mittlererweile blöd geworden. Das einzige was an dieser Situation Top Secret ist, wann der Augenblick war als ihr euer Hirn gegen nen Malkasten aus der Bild ausgetauscht habt.

Hier kannste mal dem durchgeknallten Willy Wimmer zuhören und lernen, aber wie ich dich einschätz biste jetzt erstmal 10 Minuten Berichte Suchen die Willy Wimmer denunzieren und ein paar Spezialisten über ihn Urteile fällen die dann so lauten würden das er keinerlei Ahnung hat wovon er überhaupt redet. (google mal Willy Wimmer & Wintex) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx09hGW5sD0

Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt, bis dahin wärm ich mich in meiner Putin Bettwäsche...

Hier mal ne Andere Meinungen zu der ganzen Satelitennummer, da spulste auf 4:10, da spricht RayMcGovern über das Thema, konkret wegen der Ukraine. Der Mann durfte bestimmt schonmal 1-2 Satteliten Fotos anschauen, immerhin hat er 7 US Präsidenten jeden Morgen gebrieft... Ich glaub wenn jemand solche Bilder vielleicht schonmal gesehen hat und eine Ahnung hat wovon er redet...
Ray McGovern â€“ Wikipedia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8DAOX7CW0o


----------



## Anticrist (19. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Damit stellst du doch deine "Weitsicht" so bloß, das ich dir fast danken muss das es kein anderer hätte so tun können.



Ernsthafte Frage.. bist du Russe? 

Du scheinst deine Probleme mit dem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache zu haben... du liest Dinge, die ich nicht geschrieben habe ... schon zum 2. mal

Das du dich ausgerechnet an der flappsigen Ausdrucksweise meiner ersten 3 Zeilen aufgeilst, sagt mir, das du für den Rest des Beitrages keine Gegenargumente hast... überzeug mich vom Gegenteil 



> _Und momentan tuckern die alle in Lettland an die russische Grenze:_
> Lettland - US-Panzer an russische Grenze? - YouTube



Musste gerade Tränen lachen als ich das Video aufgemacht hab... irgendein Zug, irgendwo in der Pampa der 5 Kleinstkaliber Panzer, paar Humvees und Transporter, alle ohne Markierungen oder Hoheitsabzeichen. irgendwo hin fährt
 und was sagt uns das Video? Natürlich!
ACHTUNG DECKUNG der 3. Weltkrieg kommt.. die Amis machen Mobil, nichtmal Gott kann uns jetzt noch retten... pass bloß auf, gleich kommt ein Ami aus einem der Panzer gesprungen..

OH Guck DA ich hab Sharon in einem der Panzer gesehen... wusst ichs doch.. die Zionisten stecken auch mit drin.


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt, bis dahin wärm ich mich in meiner Putin Bettwäsche...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8DAOX7CW0o



Wer geht hier auf wessen Argumente nicht ein ? Du kommst mit deiner "Top Secret" nummer, ich bringe mein Gegenargument und im Gegenzug fragste mich ob ich Russe bin und verwechselst mich mit einer anderen Person... Kannst ja mal was zu der ganzen Sateliten Nummer was sagen, dann kann ich auf deine anderen Punkte eingehen...


----------



## Anticrist (19. Dezember 2014)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal was zu der ganzen Sateliten Nummer was sagen, dann kann ich auf deine anderen Punkte eingehen...



Du hast kein Gegenargument geliefert, du hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt.
Und ich gehe davon aus, das du von den Fähigkeiten militärischer Satelliten genauso wenig Ahnung hast wie ich.
Hast du Belege dafür das die Aufnahmen militärischer Satelliten runtergerechnet.. also quasi Verpixelt werden.. um sie dann weiterzugeben oder für nicht militärische Zwecke zu nutzen?
Dein CIA Top Mann in dem Video bezeichnet das als "ganz andere Form von Satelliten"

Ich bezweifle das man auf "runtergerechneten" Fotos so kleine Dinge wie einzelne BUKS sehen könnte.. google dir mal die Satellitenaufnahmen der Nordkoreanischen Reaktoren.. dann sag mir bitte, wie man da noch was sehen will, wenn man das Bild noch zusätzlich verwässert


----------



## Putinversteher (19. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dein CIA Top Mann in dem Video bezeichnet das als "ganz andere Form von Satelliten"
> 
> Ich bezweifle das man auf "runtergerechneten" Fotos so kleine Dinge wie einzelne BUKS sehen könnte.. google dir mal die Satellitenaufnahmen der Nordkoreanischen Reaktoren.. dann sag mir bitte, wie man da noch was sehen will, wenn man das Bild noch zusätzlich verwässert



Nein bezeichnet er garnicht, er sagt "wir besitzen eine ganz andere Form von Satelitenfotos als die, die präsentiert wurden" , zu deutsch sie haben hochaufgelöste Bilder und eben auch automatisierte möglichkeiten diese Militärischen Bilder weiterzugeben an Zivile Unternehmen usw. für diesen Zweck werden sich auch runtergerechnet, runtergerechnet bedeutet aber nicht "verpixelt und man erkennt nichts mehr" das würde sie auch für die zivilen Unternehmen nicht nutzbar machen. Aber es fängt ja leider bei dir schon damit an das du nichtmal Gegenargumente "zu dir nimmst" ohne den Wortlaut komplett zu verdrehen... 

Was meinst du wie sie diese Bilder bearbeiten können wenn sie dann noch Manuell Spezialisten Hinpacken, würde ja eben Sinn machen in so einer Wichtigen Sache wie den Abschuss von MH-17, aber nichts 0 nada, ihr kriegt zu hören "Top Secret" und ihr hört braver als es mein Hund je lernen wird...


Ganz Andere Form von Satelliten.... Jo die Aliens und so...


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Das mit dem Professor habe ich gelesen. *Auch nur wieder einer der  seine Meinung verbreiten will *und meint dass seine Meinung die richtig  ist und alle anderen haben sowieso keine Ahnung.
> Davon gibt es leider eine Ganze Menge und zwar zu diversen Themen.



Das ist die gleiche Argumentation, wie mit dem "gesamt". 
Wenn keine Argumente mehr einfallen, muss man doch was zum Nörgeln finden!  ...und wenn das nicht reicht, sind wir wieder bei Putinversteher und Verschwörungstheoretiker. Traurig, wenn sich jemand nicht eingestehen kann, dass an den Argumenten der anderen doch etwas dran sein kann!



			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt viele Gründe wieso man bilder nicht heraus gibt.
> *Ich tippe mal* dass es sich dabei um die Nationale Sicherheit handelt. Ist ja ein Totschlagspruch bei den Amerikanern.
> .....
> *Was fragst du mich? Frag die USA *was sie als "Nationale Sicherheit" bezeichnen und was nicht.



Wenn du auf etwas tippst, muss man die USA nach *deinen* Gründen fragen???
*Das solltest du uns hier allen doch bitte genauer erklären?*



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand der seriös berichtet schiebt es irgendeinem unter.
> Es wird anhand der Fakten spekuliert. Mehr nicht.




Wie konnte der Spiegel, The Sun und Co. einen Tag nach dem Absturz von MH17 wissen, dass die Russen (Putin) MH17 abgeschossen haben?

Wieso startete die Ukraine danach eine Großoffensive gegen die Seperatisten und hinderten die Ermittler daran, an den Ort des Flugzeugabsturzes zu gelangen?
Wie konnte es möglich sein, dass sich Artelleriegeschosse der ukrainischen Armee in das Absturzgebiet verirrten?
Wie kann es sein, dass Kiew Beweise veröffentlichte, die nachweislich Fälschungen waren? Warum macht man so etwas? Wird man damit nicht automatisch verdächtig?
Wieso wurde die Ukraine vom Westen überhaupt nie verdächtigt?

BBC dürfte ja als Quelle angenehm sein:
Ukraine: MH17 Augenzeugen berichten ...
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdSH_ajncuA
*



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Professor der Politikwissenschaften hat sich aus komfortabler  Entfernung Bilder und Videos angesehen und daraus eine Rekonstruktion  der Ablaeufe gestrickt. Ist er dafuer qualifiziert? Ich habe da so meine  Zweifel.
> 
> Besonders interessant finde ich, dass seine "Studie", die seit einigen  Tagen als heiliger Gral der Maidanslehre durchs Netz geistert, auf den  17. Oktober datiert. Warum findet sie erst nach zwei Monaten solche  Beachtung? Man koennte meinen, das Papier sei lanciert worden, um  Stimmungen zu bedienen und sie mit der Aura wissenschaftlicher  Fundiertheit zu umgeben.


Schon die Sendung Monitor brachte im Frühjahr dieses Jahres einen Bericht über die Scharfschützen vom Maidan und kam zu den gleichen Schlüssen wie diese Studie.
Es ist doch eigentlich egal, ob der Professor dafür genug qualifiziert war oder nicht. Er war übrigens auch vor Ort.
Es verstehen sogar Laien von wo eine Kugel abgeschossen worden sein muss, um in einem Baum stecken zu bleiben und dass sie am Ende ihrer Flugbahn keine Kreise um einen Baum macht, um sich dann in diesen zu versenken!
Da das so einfach ist, erstaunt es nicht, warum niemand an einer offiziellen Untersuchung interessiert war! Es ging immer nur darum, die Öffentlichkeit davon zu überzeugen, dass Janukowitsch ein Monster war und es verdiente, gestürzt zu werden. 
Die Ukraine war nie an einer wirklichen Klärung interessiert und auch der Westen wird keine Spezialisten schicken, die die Schüsse am Maidan untersuchen.
...oder das Massaker in Odessa und warum die Polizisten dazu angehalten wurden, sich an jenem Tag fern zu halten


und wenn jemand von denen die Bescheid wissen, mal doch den Mund aufmacht, wird man alles unternehmen, um ihn als unglaubwürdig zu denunzieren!


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf etwas tippst, muss man die USA nach *deinen* Gründen fragen???
> *Das solltest du uns hier allen doch bitte genauer erklären?*



Ich bezweifel dass die USA mich fragen wird.
Im Zweifel kann sie einfach die Daten abrufen die die NSA über mich gesammelt hat -- sofern sie die Daten schon personalisiert haben. Bei der Datenmenge sicher nicht einfach.
Mit "Tippen" ist eben spekulieren gemeint. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die USA alles als Relevant für die Nationale Sicherheit ansehen. 
Geheime Fotos von Satelliten aber mit Sicherheit denn alleine die Qualität der Fotos würde schon aussagen welche technischen Möglichkeiten die USA hätte. Und niemand lässt sich da in die Karten schauen.
Und wenn nicht mal das FBI fotos von der CIA oder NSA bekommt wieso sollten wir dann Zugriff darauf haben?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie konnte der Spiegel, The Sun und Co. einen Tag nach dem Absturz von MH17 wissen, dass die Russen (Putin) MH17 abgeschossen haben?



Sie wussten es nicht. Sie haben spekuliert. Journalisten machen sowas damit sie eine Schlagzeile haben.
Macht die Bild jeden Tag.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wieso startete die Ukraine danach eine Großoffensive gegen die Seperatisten und hinderten die Ermittler daran, an den Ort des Flugzeugabsturzes zu gelangen?



Weil die Separatisten ihrerseits angegriffen haben?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie konnte es möglich sein, dass sich Artelleriegeschosse der ukrainischen Armee in das Absturzgebiet verirrten?



Sowas kann immer wieder passieren. Krieg halt. Miese Sache in meinen Augen. Krieg bedeutet dass ein paar Spinner mit ihrer Meinung durchgekommen sind und die Vernunft verloren hat. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass Kiew Beweise veröffentlichte, die nachweislich Fälschungen waren? Warum macht man so etwas? Wird man damit nicht automatisch verdächtig?
> Wieso wurde die Ukraine vom Westen überhaupt nie verdächtigt?



Keiner wird verdächtig. Man spekuliert wer es denn gewesen sein könnte.
Die Annahme dass die Separatisten wegen Unfähigkeit das Passagierflugzeug abgeschossen haben hört sich für mich jedenfalls am Plausibelsten an.
Es war ein Unfall. Mehr nicht aber auch nicht weniger. 
die eine Seite versucht den Unfall zu vertuschen. Die andere Seite versucht daraus Absicht zu unterstellen.
Dass beide Seite medial nicht mit Wattebällchen werfen sollte doch inzwischen offensichtlich sein.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> BBC dürfte ja als Quelle angenehm sein:
> Ukraine: MH17 Augenzeugen berichten ...
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdSH_ajncuA
> *



Augenzeugen?
Echt?
Meinst du dass die wirklich was gesehen haben?
Es gibt auch eine Menge Augenzeugen von UFOs. Aber ob es wirklich welcher waren?


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2014)

Satellitenfotos der Amerikaner...Ich glaube seit der Geschichte im Irak damals dürfte jedem klar sein was man von denen zu halten hat.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Dezember 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Satellitenfotos der Amerikaner...Ich glaube seit der Geschichte im Irak damals dürfte jedem klar sein was man von denen zu halten hat.



 Ich hab mir den Spruch extra geklemmt um Putinversteher nicht aus seinem schwarz-weiß Denken zu reißen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2014)

*moderativer Hinweis*
Ich erinnere daran, dass neben Offtopic- auch öffentliche Privatunterhaltungen als Spam behandelt werden. Wer sich lieber mit seinem Gegenüber als mit dem Thema beschäftigt, der macht das bitte via PN.

Für eines der Themen, dass hier nebenbei anklang, hat übrigens mal jemand einen separaten Thread erstellt (ja, das geht hier!), in der Hoffnung, dass jemand tatsächlich darüber diskutieren möchte  : 
Wirkung des sinkenden Ölpreises?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außer das Oligarchen hier Lobbyisten heißen.



Oligarchen haben Macht.
Lobbyisten versuchen, Leute mit Macht zu beeinflussen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BTW, da mir ja durch den Völkerrechtler “ ruyven_macaran“ erklärt wurde, dass bisher kein Gericht die Vorgänge die zur Absetzung Janukowitsch geführt haben, für Verfassungswidrig erklärt hat, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch bisher weder die UNO noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof die Vorgänge auf der Krim rechtswirksam als Annexion verurteilt haben.



Erster Google-Treffer
Ukraine-Krise: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexion der Krim | ZEIT ONLINE

Das einzig beschlussfähige Gremium hat sich einschlägig zum Thema geäußert. Das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht wurde nicht einmal angerufen. Offensichtlich sieht sich Janukowitsch sich nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen Anklagegrund zu formulieren, geschweige denn die nötigen Argumente für ein Urteil zu seinen Gunsten vorzulegen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand der seriös berichtet schiebt es irgendeinem unter.
> Es wird anhand der Fakten spekuliert. Mehr nicht.



Ich habe in Medien, die ich als seriös einstufen würde, schon lange keine Spekulationen mehr gesehen. Worüber sollte man auch spekulieren? Es gibt seit Monaten auch keine neuen Informationen. Und solange keine unabhängige Untersuchung der Absturzstelle möglich ist, wird es zu MH17 auch keine mehr geben (und mit jedem Tag, den der Krieg andauert, wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, überhaupt größere Informationen zu gewinnen, geringer) und die Spuren der Todesschützen vom Maidan hätte man binnen 48, besser 24 Stunden aufnehmen müssen - was Janukowitschs Polizeiapparat leider unwiederbringlich versäumt hat.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe in Medien, die ich als seriös einstufen würde, schon lange keine Spekulationen mehr gesehen.



Ich auch nicht. Das Thema Ukraine ist sowieso erst mal wieder bei Seite gelegt.
Derzeit gibt es andere Themen die mehr Quote bringen bzw. größere Schlagzeilen haben.
Die Spekulationen um den Absturz waren ja auch nur dann präsent als die Fakten noch eher um Dunkeln lagen. Heute interessiert das Thema eigentlich keinen mehr.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel dass die USA mich fragen wird.


Das bezweifeln wir alle!  
War aber auch nicht Thema und ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage: 


			
				Schlumpi schrieb:
			
		

> _Wenn du auf etwas tippst, muss man die USA nach _*deinen Gründen fragen???*


 (die sich auf deine gemachten Äußerungen bezog!)




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nicht mal das FBI fotos von der CIA oder NSA bekommt wieso sollten wir dann Zugriff darauf haben?



Mord an 298 Menschen und die Bereitschaft zu zeigen, diesen aufklären zu wollen, sollte schon Grund genug dafür sein!
Wer Beweise zur Aufklärung geheim hält, macht sich nach offiziellen Recht, einer Mittäterschaft schuldig!
Es wurden Sanktionen gegen Russland wegen des MH17-Absturzes auf Grund von Spekulationen/Unterstellungen/Verleumdungen verhängt.
Ist es legal, Sanktionen ohne berechtigte Gründe zu verhängen? 
...zumal sich die Ukraine mit all ihren Falschaussagen, gefälschten Beweisen und der absichtlicher Behinderung der Untersuchung der Absturzstelle durch Spezialisten als potentieller "Hauptverdächtiger" in Szene gesetzt hat!






			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wussten es nicht. Sie haben spekuliert. Journalisten machen sowas damit sie eine Schlagzeile haben.
> Macht die Bild jeden Tag.


Spekulationen ohne Fakten - nennt man Verleumdung!
Du sagtest, du hast dir aus solchen "Fakten" deine Meinung über Russland gebildet?





			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Separatisten ihrerseits angegriffen haben?



Hatten sie das? Mir ist, trotz aufwändiger Recherchen, nichts davon bekannt!
Hast du Quellen darüber? Wäre toll, wenn du sie uns zeigen würdest



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas kann immer wieder passieren. Krieg halt. Miese Sache in meinen Augen. Krieg bedeutet dass ein paar Spinner mit ihrer Meinung durchgekommen sind und die Vernunft verloren hat.


Eine Armee schießt in einer Offensive, die man selbst gestartet hat, wahllos um sich???hat keine Befehlshierachie der Armee,  Angriffsziele etc? 
Man schießt auf Gebiete, in denen keine Kampfhandlungen mit den Seperatisten sind, sondern Zivilisten leben und Beweisstücke liegen, die zu schützen sind????
Es entzieht sich jeder Logik, dass man eine Untersuchung der Unfallstelle durch das Starten einer Großoffensive verhindert, Beweisstücke versucht zu zerstören und den Ermittlern den Zugang zur Absturzstelle verweigert, wo man doch die Russen/die Seperatisten für den Abschuß der MH17 verantwortlich macht und daran interessiert sein müsste, dass diese für ihre Taten verantwortlich gemacht werden können!
Es sieht eher danach aus, dass man eine Untersuchung verhindern und Beweisstücke zerstören wollte, um beweislos weiter andere dafür beschuldigen zu können!




			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner wird verdächtig. Man spekuliert wer es denn gewesen sein könnte.
> Die Annahme dass die Separatisten wegen Unfähigkeit das Passagierflugzeug abgeschossen haben hört sich für mich jedenfalls am Plausibelsten an.
> Es war ein Unfall. Mehr nicht aber auch nicht weniger.
> die eine Seite versucht den Unfall zu vertuschen. Die andere Seite versucht daraus Absicht zu unterstellen.
> Dass beide Seite medial nicht mit Wattebällchen werfen sollte doch inzwischen offensichtlich sein.


Sanktionen, die auf Grund des MH17 Abschusses verhängt wurden, sprechen eine andere Sprache!
Woher will man wissen, dass es ein "Unfall" war? Warum sollte der Westen die Seperatisten in Schutz nehmen,   die ja dafür beschuldigt wurden, wenn man sie gleichzeitig der Welt gern als "Terroristen" präsentieren will?
Wer vertuscht? ...und wer unterstellt der anderen Seite Absicht deshalb?  wenn die Seperatisten die Schuldigen gewesen sein sollen, kann ich deiner "Logik" nicht folgen!
Da Russland die Offenlegung der Beweise fordert, müsste der Westen (laut deiner Aussagen) ja vertuschen! 



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Augenzeugen?
> Echt?
> Meinst du dass die wirklich was gesehen haben?
> Es gibt auch eine Menge Augenzeugen von UFOs. Aber ob es wirklich welcher waren?


Wow - UFO`s 
Schon interessant, dass du "seriösen" Medien wie BBC nun, da dir ihre Beiträge nicht passen, die Seriosität absprichst!
Aber klar doch, Zeugenaussagen sind ja nichts wert, wenn sie von solchen "unzivilisierten Untermenschen"  wie Ost-Ukrainern kommen, die am hellen Tag laut deiner Ansicht ja keinen Kampfjet von einem Ufo (was es nicht gibt!- Verschwörungstheorien,die du nun anscheinend zu vertreten scheinst) unterscheiden können, obwohl sie seit Wochen/Monaten die Bombardierung ihrer Heimat mittels Kampfjets im Auftrag ihrer eigenen Regierung, die sie damit töten will, live erleben!



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Spuren der Todesschützen vom Maidan hätte man binnen 48, besser 24 Stunden aufnehmen müssen - was Janukowitschs Polizeiapparat leider unwiederbringlich versäumt hat.


Klar, hätte Janukowitsch das machen können, aber nicht mit seinen wenigen Polizisten, die schon genug mit dem Schutz der Staatsgebäude, in denen sich unter anderem auch Außenminister Deutschlands, Frankreichs und Polens aufhielten, zu tun hatten! 
Du vergisst auch, dass es schon einen Tag vorher sehr viele durch Maidan-Schützen verletzte und getötete Polizisten gegeben hatte, die daraufhin erst an diesem Tag bewaffnet wurden und nur auf Bewaffnete Maidan-Terroristen schießen dürften (ich verweise auf den abgehörten Funkverkehr der Polizisten), um Schlimmeres zu vermeiden!
Du vergisst, das Janukowitsch gerade wegen dieser Maidan-Terroristen, das Kriegsrecht ausrufen wollte und mit Hilfe des Militärs  die Todesschützen stellen, festnehmen und wieder Sicherheit und Ordnung in Kiew schaffen wollte!
Doch es waren die Vertreter des Westens (Steinmeier und Co.), die im Auftrag des Westens von Janukowitsch forderten, genau das nicht zu tun, *da man keine Gewalt gegen das eigene Volk anwenden dürfe!
*Wie günstig diese Forderung des Westens war, um unsere westlichen Interessen durchzusetzen, Janukowitsch mittels Verträgen  über eine friedliche Änderung der Machtstrukturen in der Ukraine und deren Einhaltung  praktisch handlungsunfähig und wehrlos machten, was ja den Putsch und die Einsetzung der westlichen Marionettenregierung ja erst möglich und erfolgreich machte und Janukowitsch dazu zwang, vor dem terroristischen Maidan-Mob zu fliehen und das Land zu verlassen, wirst du nicht abstreiten können!
Wie komisch nur, dass man nun, da es unseren westlichen Interessen entspricht, doch Gewalt gegen das eigen Volk in der Ukraine anwenden darf 
und warum der Westen nicht sofort, da er ja diese selbsternannte Putsch-Regierung sofort anerkannte, eine Untersuchung der Todesschützen ausdrücklich forderte oder selbst veranlasste, wenn deren Aufklärung in unserem Sinne gewesen wäre!


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das bezweifeln wir alle!
> War aber auch nicht Thema und ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage:
> (die sich auf deine gemachten Äußerungen bezog!)



Ich kann also nicht mal mehr tippen oder wie muss ich deine Aussage verstehen?
Was machst du denn den ganzen Tag? Kaffeesatz lesen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mord an 298 Menschen und die Bereitschaft zu zeigen, diesen aufklären zu wollen, sollte schon Grund genug dafür sein!
> Wer Beweise zur Aufklärung geheim hält, macht sich nach offiziellen Recht, einer Mittäterschaft schuldig!
> Es wurden Sanktionen gegen Russland wegen des MH17-Absturzes auf Grund von Spekulationen/Unterstellungen/Verleumdungen verhängt.
> Ist es legal, Sanktionen ohne berechtigte Gründe zu verhängen?
> ...zumal sich die Ukraine mit all ihren Falschaussagen, gefälschten Beweisen und der absichtlicher Behinderung der Untersuchung der Absturzstelle durch Spezialisten als potentieller "Hauptverdächtiger" in Szene gesetzt hat!



Ja. so ist das eben in der Welt der Geheimdienste. Die interessieren sich nicht für ein paar Menschen die über einem fremden Land abgeschossen wurden.
Ich muss nur an die Malaysia Airline Flug MH370 denken das über dem indischen Ozean nähe Perth verschollen ist.
Ich tippe [] dass Spionagesatelliten das Flugzeug auch im Blick hatten und möglicherweise könnten die Geheimdienste dazu beitragen die Sache aufzuklären aber sie machen es nicht. Weils eben für sie irrelevant ist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Spekulationen ohne Fakten - nennt man Verleumdung!
> Du sagtest, du hast dir aus solchen "Fakten" deine Meinung über Russland gebildet?



Das ist eben das Problem bei dir.
Alle Fakten die westliche Medien gesammelt haben akzeptierst du nicht und bezeichnest sie als falsch, gefälscht oder was auch immer.
 Im Gegenzug siehst du aber alle Fakten die Russland verbreitet bzw. irgendwelche Meinungsmacher verbreiten als einzig wahr und richtig an.
Was soll ich denn davon halten? Nicht kritikfähig vielleicht? 
Ich kritisiere durchaus einige Medienberichte aber Fakten sind nun mal Fakten. Man muss sie natürlich richtig deuten können was eben nicht einfach ist.
Andererseits finde ich es zum Teil lächerlich was Putin für einen Unsinn verbreitet. Einerseits sagt er dass keine russischen Truppen in der Ukraine sind. Dann redet er plötzlich von Soldaten um Urlaub und dann wiederum erklärt er dass er die Separatisten unterstützt obwohl er das immer bestritten hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hatten sie das? Mir ist, trotz aufwändiger Recherchen, nichts davon bekannt!
> Hast du Quellen darüber? Wäre toll, wenn du sie uns zeigen würdest



Du musst eben mal alle Fakten begutachten und nicht immer nur die, die in deine Geschichte passen.
So wie das hier.
Ukraine-Krise: Separatisten feuern Raketen auf Flüchtlingskonvoi - Politik | STERN.DE



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eine Armee schießt in einer Offensive, die man selbst gestartet hat, wahllos um sich???hat keine Befehlshierachie der Armee,  Angriffsziele etc?
> Man schießt auf Gebiete, in denen keine Kampfhandlungen mit den Seperatisten sind, sondern Zivilisten leben und Beweisstücke liegen, die zu schützen sind????



wie schon mal erwähnt. Krieg ist keine Punktlandung. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie gut die Ukrainische Armee ausgebildet ist und welche Koordinaten sie nutzen. Fehler passieren immer.
Die Separatisten haben sich ja auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert obwohl sie durchaus Unterstützung durch russische Soldaten hatten -- die natürlich im Urlaub waren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es entzieht sich jeder Logik, dass man eine Untersuchung der Unfallstelle durch das Starten einer Großoffensive verhindert, Beweisstücke versucht zu zerstören und den Ermittlern den Zugang zur Absturzstelle verweigert, wo man doch die Russen/die Seperatisten für den Abschuß der MH17 verantwortlich macht und daran interessiert sein müsste, dass diese für ihre Taten verantwortlich gemacht werden können!
> Es sieht eher danach aus, dass man eine Untersuchung verhindern und Beweisstücke zerstören wollte, um beweislos weiter andere dafür beschuldigen zu können!



Dieser Bericht sagt dass nicht identifizierbare Verbände den Zugang zum Absturtstelle blockiert haben.
Kein Zugang zur Unfallstelle: MH17: KÃ¤mpfe behindern Untersuchung - heute-Nachrichten
Kiew dementiert dass es Ukrainische Soldaten waren.
Es könnten also auch die Separatisten sein die Ukrainische Flaggen nutzen -- die sie zweifelsfrei besitzen.
Was soll ich also nun glauben?
Dass die Ukrainische Armee sich selbst angreift? Dass Separatisten versuchen den Absturz zu vertuschen damit nicht herauskommt dass sie das Flugzeug selbst abgeschossen haben?
Ach ja. Stimmt. Das ZDF verbreitet ja nur Unwahrheiten. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sanktionen, die auf Grund des MH17 Abschusses verhängt wurden, sprechen eine andere Sprache!
> Woher will man wissen, dass es ein "Unfall" war? Warum sollte der Westen die Seperatisten in Schutz nehmen,   die ja dafür beschuldigt wurden, wenn man sie gleichzeitig der Welt gern als "Terroristen" präsentieren will?
> Wer vertuscht? ...und wer unterstellt der anderen Seite Absicht deshalb?  wenn die Seperatisten die Schuldigen gewesen sein sollen, kann ich deiner "Logik" nicht folgen!
> Da Russland die Offenlegung der Beweise fordert, müsste der Westen (laut deiner Aussagen) ja vertuschen!



Niemand weiß ob es ein Unfall war.
Ich sagte ja dass es *meine Meinung* ist.
Du musst endlich mal von eigenen Meinungen -- also Kommentaren -- und tatsächlichen Fakten und Berichten unterscheiden. 
Ich spekuliere eben dahingehend dass die Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben. Sie wollten es aber nicht abschießen. Sie wollten militärische Flugzeuge abschießen. Nur wenn man die Leute an den Waffen nicht ausreichend ausbildet passieren eben solche "Missgeschicke".
Ob das nun tatsächlich so war weiß ich nicht. Aber anhand der Fakten die mir bekannt sind bin ich eben für mich zu diesem Schluss gekommen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wow - UFO`s
> Schon interessant, dass du "seriösen" Medien wie BBC nun, da dir ihre Beiträge nicht passen, die Seriosität absprichst!
> Aber klar doch, Zeugenaussagen sind ja nichts wert, wenn sie von solchen "unzivilisierten Untermenschen"  wie Ost-Ukrainern kommen, die am hellen Tag laut deiner Ansicht ja keinen Kampfjet von einem Ufo (was es nicht gibt!- Verschwörungstheorien,die du nun anscheinend zu vertreten scheinst) unterscheiden können, obwohl sie seit Wochen/Monaten die Bombardierung ihrer Heimat mittels Kampfjets im Auftrag ihrer eigenen Regierung, die sie damit töten will, live erleben!



Denk doch mal etwas länger darüber nach dann erkennst du dass die Augenzeugenberichte meine Meinung sogar bestärken dass die Separatisten Flugzeuge der Ukrainischen Luftwaffe abschießen wollten aber eben das falsche Flugzeug getroffen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oligarchen haben Macht.
> Lobbyisten versuchen, Leute mit Macht zu beeinflussen.



Das würde ja vorraussetzten, dass die Poltiker die Macht haben würden. Aber das wäre ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erster Google-Treffer
> Ukraine-Krise: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexion der Krim | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Das einzig beschlussfähige Gremium hat sich einschlägig zum Thema geäußert. Das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht wurde nicht einmal angerufen. Offensichtlich sieht sich Janukowitsch sich nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen Anklagegrund zu formulieren, geschweige denn die nötigen Argumente für ein Urteil zu seinen Gunsten vorzulegen.



Ich wieder hole meinen Post gerne:



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> BTW, da mir ja durch den Völkerrechtler “ ruyven_macaran“ erklärt wurde, dass bisher kein Gericht die Vorgänge die zur Absetzung Janukowitsch geführt haben, für Verfassungswidrig erklärt hat, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch bisher weder die UNO noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof die Vorgänge auf der Krim *rechtswirksam* als Annexion verurteilt haben.



Ich habe das entscheidende Wort für dich mal hervorgehoben.

PS: Nochmal ein kleiner Lacher zum Schluss. 

US-Außenminister Kerry: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq1HyrpIS0k

It is not appropriate to invade a country and at the end of the barrel of a gun, dictate what you are trying to achieve. That is not 21st century G8 major nation behaviour.
Es gehört sich nicht in ein Land einzumarschieren mit vorgehaltener Waffe um seinen Willen durchzusetzten. Das ist kein Verhalten für ein große G8 Nation im 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Den Lacher gab es letztes bei der Heute Show auch.
Man muss natürlich dazu sagen dass John Kerry nicht Mitglied der Bush Administration war.


----------



## Anticrist (21. Dezember 2014)

Russlands Währungskrise verschärft die Debatte über Sanktionen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Diese unsägliche Kriegstreiberei ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Dezember 2014)

Achja die Sanktionen. Hat die USA nicht gerade erst in einem historischen Schritt festgestellt, dass Sanktionen nichts bringen?

Nur um dann wieder eine Verschärfung der Sanktionen gegenüber Russland zu fordern? Wie schizophren kann man bei der Gestaltung seiner Politik eigentlich noch vorgehen?

PS: Vielleicht sollte sich mal Franziskus für Russland stark machen, vielleicht klappt es dann auch wieder mit der Diplomatie.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja die Sanktionen. Hat die USA nicht gerade erst in einem historischen Schritt festgestellt, dass Sanktionen nichts bringen?



Die Sanktionen bringen schon was. Schau dir an wie die Preise in Russland gestiegen sind und dazu gibt es einige Sachen schlichtweg nicht mehr weil sie nicht mehr eingeführt werden.
Nur merkt Putin natürlich nichts davon da er nicht betroffen ist. Aber sein Volk merkt das schon und irgendwann schwenkt die Begeisterung für ihn um und sie fordern seine Absetzung.
Am Ende demonstrieren die Russen dann auf dem Roten Platz und das Parlament muss Putin entmachten und einen neuen Präsidenten einsetzen. 
Ob Gorbi noch mal Zeit hat?


----------



## robafan1 (21. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen bringen schon was. Schau dir an wie die Preise in Russland gestiegen sind und dazu gibt es einige Sachen schlichtweg nicht mehr weil sie nicht mehr eingeführt werden.
> Nur merkt Putin natürlich nichts davon da er nicht betroffen ist. Aber sein Volk merkt das schon und irgendwann schwenkt die Begeisterung für ihn um und sie fordern seine Absetzung.
> Am Ende demonstrieren die Russen dann auf dem Roten Platz und das Parlament muss Putin entmachten und einen neuen Präsidenten einsetzen.
> Ob Gorbi noch mal Zeit hat?


Auweia das wäre dann noch ein Staatsoberhaupt, das von einem Mob gewaltsamer Terroristen vertrieben wird..


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Dezember 2014)

Sofern sie genauso undemokratisch vorgehen wie die in Terroriste in Kiew, ja wäre es.

Aber schön zu sehen, das du endlich zur Einsicht kommst. 

Und bevor du doof fragst, ja ich erkenne die Ironie, aber man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen.


----------



## Anticrist (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage ist: wer soll Nachrücken.. in einem Land das von Kriminellen und Mafiosi regiert wird ist es doch eh Latte welche Oligarchenmarionette da gerade im Kreml sitzt

vielleicht daher auch der dezente Hinweis man möchte die "innenpolitische Situation nicht eskalieren lassen"


----------



## robafan1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wer soll Nachrücken.. in einem Land das von Kriminellen und Mafiosi regiert wird ist es doch eh Latte welche Oligarchenmarionette da gerade im Kreml sitzt


Vorsicht, Anticrist 

Putin ist ein gewählter lupenreiner Demokrat, der mit Taktgefühl und diplomatischem Geschick auftrumpft. Der ist nicht so leicht zu ersetzen


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2014)

Wie oft hat das absetzen eines Diktators schlimmeres gebracht?


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: wer soll Nachrücken.. in einem Land das von Kriminellen und Mafiosi regiert wird ist es doch eh Latte welche Oligarchenmarionette da gerade im Kreml sitzt



Das siehst Du falsch, die im Kreml hocken, sind Teil dieses Systems.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann also nicht mal mehr tippen oder wie muss ich deine Aussage verstehen?
> Was machst du denn den ganzen Tag? Kaffeesatz lesen?



Ich habe nichts gegen dein "tippen" und ging bisher auch davon aus, dass du damit deine Meinung ausdrücken wolltest.....
Da du aber nicht fähig oder gewillt bist, deine Aussagen zu begründen, frage ich mich wirklich:
Wenn du hier  Bingo spielen willst, kannst du den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden haben und da hilft es dir auch nicht, anderen "Kaffeesatz lesen" zu unterstellen.

Fakt ist:
*Du hast "getippt*", dass die USA ihre Satelitenbilder nicht veröffentlichen können, da es gegen ihre nationale Sicherheit verstößt!
Nachdem angezweifelt wurde, dass Satelitenbilder der Ukraine die nationale Sicherheit der USA gefährden würden, hast du uns darauf verwiesen, *dass wir die USA  fragen sollen*!
Na supi, also bist du doch ein US-Schreiberling, dem die Antworten auf dem US-Weisungsblatt ausgehen  


Ich hatte dich 2 mal vernünftig nach dem Sinn/Logik deiner Aussage gefragt und nur dumme Antworten bekommen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich tippe [] dass Spionagesatelliten das Flugzeug auch im Blick hatten und möglicherweise könnten die Geheimdienste dazu beitragen die Sache aufzuklären aber sie machen es nicht. Weils eben für sie irrelevant ist.


Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu 
Wozu sollte man auch etwas aufklären, wenn doch eh schon *vor* dem Abschuß der MH17 feststand, dass es der böse Russe war!
Ein Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die USA!



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem bei dir.
> Alle Fakten die westliche Medien gesammelt haben akzeptierst du nicht und bezeichnest sie als falsch, gefälscht oder was auch immer.
> Im Gegenzug siehst du aber alle Fakten die Russland verbreitet bzw. irgendwelche Meinungsmacher verbreiten als einzig wahr und richtig an.
> Was soll ich denn davon halten? Nicht kritikfähig vielleicht?
> ...



Oh ich habe also ein Problem????

Es ist schon interessant, dass du mich nun anscheinend sogar noch besser kennst, als ich mich selbst!
Arbeitest du zufällig auch noch für die NSA ?
Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich auch die westliche Presse ausgiebig lese! Nur muss ich nicht jeden dahergelaufenen Hetzartikel der Springerpresse oder sonstiger Autoren, die in den transatlantischen Think Tanks hocken und nun die Gunst ihrer Gönner mit Hasstiraden über Russland bewahren müssen, als die ultimative Wahrheit ansehen!
Außerdem halte ich es für dumm und nicht sehr konstruktiv , wenn man seine eigenen  Leser beleidigt und sie mit Defamierungen verprellt, weil sie Kritik äußern!!!

Es tut mir ja so leid für dich, dass Fakten nur dann Fakten sind, wenn sie wahr sind!
Nur  weil Kiew etwas "behauptet", ist der Inhalt noch lange kein Fakt. Nach  gefühlten 100 Invasionen der Russen, einschließlich des atomaren  Erstschlages, stellt sich eigentlich die Frage, ob es der westlichen  Leitmedienpresse nicht langsam peinlich wird, uns wieder und wieder Kiew  als "seriöse" Quelle zu präsentieren!.....

Putin sagte, dass keine russischen Truppen in der Ukraine involviert sind, sondern nur vereinzelt Freiwillige dort kämpfen!
Es kämpfen auch Franzosen und Spanier auf Seite der Separatisten. Bedeutet das für dich auch, dass Frankreich und Spanien gegen die Ukraine kämpfen???

Wie gut, dass du keinerlei Kritik an den vielen US-Millitärberatern hast...
Ach und  bevor ich es vergesse, Russen kämpfen auch auf Seiten Kiews.





Threshold schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht sagt dass nicht identifizierbare Verbände den Zugang zum Absturtstelle blockiert haben.
> Kein Zugang zur Unfallstelle: MH17: KÃ¤mpfe behindern Untersuchung - heute-Nachrichten
> Kiew dementiert dass es Ukrainische Soldaten waren.
> Es könnten also auch die Separatisten sein die Ukrainische Flaggen nutzen -- die sie zweifelsfrei besitzen.
> ...


Was sagt uns dein Artikel - dass die ZDF-Reporter zu feige waren, sich selbst von der Wahrheit zu überzeugen und lieber Berichte auf Basis von Spekulationen schreiben.
Ob das ihr letzter "gefährlicher" Einsatz war? Danach hieß es, dass die Reporter alle brav in Kiew auf neue Informationen warten.

Glaub lieber den Bildern von "bösen besoffenen, Leichen schändenen Separatisten", statt dem Video eines völig erschütterten gläubigen Menschen am Absturzort 
und dass die Seperatisten die Leichen der Absturzopfer" verschleppt" haben, wie unsere Medien berichteten, anstatt dem Bericht der OSZE, die die Seperatisten für ihre hervorragende Arbeit gelobt hatten.
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFZrORDR5PA*

*Dutch expert says Ukraine body recovery team 'did a hell of a job' | Reuters*

*http://www9.wsws.org/de/articles/2014/08/01/ukra-a01.html



*


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen dein "tippen" und ging bisher auch davon aus, dass du damit deine Meinung ausdrücken wolltest.....



Nein. Mit "ich tippe" spekuliere ich. Nicht mehr.
Ich könnte das "tippen" auch gegen "könnte sein", "möglicherweise", "würde mich nicht wundern", "bei denen überrascht mich sowieso nichts mehr" austauschen.
Der Inhalt meines Textes wäre aber noch genauso spekulativ wie beim "tippen".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du aber nicht fähig oder gewillt bist, deine Aussagen zu begründen, frage ich mich wirklich:
> Wenn du hier  Bingo spielen willst, kannst du den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstanden haben und da hilft es dir auch nicht, anderen "Kaffeesatz lesen" zu unterstellen.



Wie soll ich denn Spekulationen begründen?
Ich habe keine Einsicht in geheimes US Material. Ergo bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als was anzunehmen. Ob das zutrifft oder nicht entzieht sich mir. 
Das gleiche machen die meisten hier.
Außer dir natürlich. Für dich ist ja alles vollkommen richtig und wahr was du sagst.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> *Du hast "getippt*", dass die USA ihre Satelitenbilder nicht veröffentlichen können, da es gegen ihre nationale Sicherheit verstößt!



Ja. Ich könnte auch schreiben:
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die USA die Bilder deswegen nicht veröffentlichen weil sie es als Gefährdung der Nationalen Sicherheit einstufen.
Ich könnte auch schreiben:
Bei denen überrascht mich sowieso nichts mehr was die nun großartig erzählen und was nicht. Hier würde dann ein Hinweis auf Rumsfeld und seine tollen CIA Bilder vom Irak kommen auch wenn das mit der Ukraine jetzt nichts zu tun hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nachdem angezweifelt wurde, dass Satelitenbilder der Ukraine die nationale Sicherheit der USA gefährden würden, hast du uns darauf verwiesen, *dass wir die USA  fragen sollen*!
> Na supi, also bist du doch ein US-Schreiberling, dem die Antworten auf dem US-Weisungsblatt ausgehen



Ja. Was soll ich denn sonst antworten? 
Ich kann dir die Fotos leider nicht besorgen. Wieso die USA sie unter Verschluss halten weiß ich nicht. Ich würde aber tippen dass sie das Todschlagargument eben bringen würden.
Ebenso gibt es bis heute noch keine Fotos vom Angriff auf das Haus Bin Ladens.
Hier müsste ich wieder tippen wieso sie keine zeigen. Aber das verkneife ich mir jetzt mal da es nicht das Thema ist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich 2 mal vernünftig nach dem Sinn/Logik deiner Aussage gefragt und nur dumme Antworten bekommen.



Ich habe dir eine sinnvolle Antwort genannt.
Von dir kommen leider immer die gleichen Dinge -- seit gefühlt 300 Seiten. Macht inzwischen keinen Spaß mehr immer das gleiche zu lesen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu
> Wozu sollte man auch etwas aufklären, wenn doch eh schon *vor* dem Abschuß der MH17 feststand, dass es der böse Russe war!
> Ein Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die USA!



Wieder so ein gequirlter Scheiß. 
Jeder versucht dir klar zu machen dass es bis heute keine gesicherten Fakten gibt die zweifelsfrei belegen wer für den Absturzt verantwortlich ist.
Die Russen könnten es sein. Die Nato kann es sein. Eine Privat geführte Armee ist vorstellbar. Vogelschlag ist möglich.
Ich tippe eben dass es die Separatisten warten weil sie zu blöd sind einen Raketenwerfer zu bedienen mit dem sie eigentlich Ukrainische Kampfflugzeuge abschießen wollten aber eben das Passagierflugzeug getroffen haben und es danach vertuscht haben. 
Was jetzt wirklich stimmt wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr zu ermitteln sein -- zugeben tut es ja niemand.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es tut mir ja so leid für dich, dass Fakten nur dann Fakten sind, wenn sie wahr sind!
> Nur  weil Kiew etwas "behauptet", ist der Inhalt noch lange kein Fakt. Nach  gefühlten 100 Invasionen der Russen, einschließlich des atomaren  Erstschlages, stellt sich eigentlich die Frage, ob es der westlichen  Leitmedienpresse nicht langsam peinlich wird, uns wieder und wieder Kiew  als "seriöse" Quelle zu präsentieren!.....



Und schon sitzt du wieder in der Falle.
Was aus Kiew kommt ist für dich kein Fakt. Kein Fakt bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss eine Lüge bzw. Fehlinformation.
Ergo bedeutet für dich alles was aus Russland kommt muss der Wahrheit entsprechend und ist einzig richtig.
Erinnert an einige merkwürdige Kommentare die hier mal verlinkt worden sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Putin sagte, dass keine russischen Truppen in der Ukraine involviert sind, sondern nur vereinzelt Freiwillige dort kämpfen!
> Es kämpfen auch Franzosen und Spanier auf Seite der Separatisten. Bedeutet das für dich auch, dass Frankreich und Spanien gegen die Ukraine kämpfen???



Aha. Putin sagt jetzt dass die Spezialkräfte ohne Hoheitsabzeichen Urlauber sind?
Der sagt auch ständig was anderes. Mal abwarten wann die Stimmung in Russland kippt. Vielleicht dann wenn die vielen Särge mit Russischen Urlaubern nicht mehr zu vertuschen sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du keinerlei Kritik an den vielen US-Millitärberatern hast...
> Ach und  bevor ich es vergesse, Russen kämpfen auch auf Seiten Kiews.



Es geht doch schon lange nicht mehr darum wer wo kämpft.
Es geht um die Zeit danach. Da finden sich interessante Zeitgenossen.
Ukraine: Sohn von US-Vizepräsident Biden heuert bei ukrainischem Gaskonzern an | ZEIT ONLINE
Interessant ist ja dass der Besitzer der Firma Ex Energieminister unter Janoukowitsch war.
Wie du also siehst geht es in erster Linie ums Geschäft und wenns um Geschäfte geht interessieren sich Unternehmen für keine bestimmte Gruppe oder Gesinnung oder was auch immer.
Private Unternehmen kaufen sich das Know How um solche Krisen möglichst gewinnbringend auszuschlachten. 

guck dir an was z.B. John McCain will.
USA Ukraine: McCain will Ukraine aufrüsten | Ukraine - Frankfurter Rundschau
Es geht nur um die Unterstützung für die Rüstungsindustrie und Waffenproduzenten.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es genug Waffen in der Ukraine. Aber er und seine Kumpels von der Waffenlobby wollen noch welche hinschicken.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Was sagt uns dein Artikel - dass die ZDF-Reporter zu feige waren, sich selbst von der Wahrheit zu überzeugen und lieber Berichte auf Basis von Spekulationen schreiben.
> Ob das ihr letzter "gefährlicher" Einsatz war? Danach hieß es, dass die Reporter alle brav in Kiew auf neue Informationen warten.
> 
> Glaub lieber den Bildern von "bösen besoffenen, Leichen schändenen Separatisten", statt dem Video eines völig erschütterten gläubigen Menschen am Absturzort
> ...



Wenn ich schon die erste Worte des letzten Artikels lese [rechtsextreme Ukrainische Regierung] kann ich mir alles weitere sparen. 
Ich habe es schon mehrmals gesagt und sage es wieder. Der aktuelle Präsident gehört der gleichen Partei an wie der ehemalige Präsident.
Ich sehe da keine rechtsextreme Regierung. Klar gibt es hier und da ein paar Spinner, Vollpfosten und Herumbrüller. Aber die gibt es überall.
Ich sehe aber Separatisten die keinen Plan von dem haben was sie eigentlich machen und sich sicherlich inzwischen fragen wie lange Russland noch zu ihnen halten wird -- angesichts der wirtschaftlichen Lage in Russland.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nicht die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen, aber ich würde mich interessieren was ihr von folgendes haltet :
Russland wird immer weniger in die Ukraine eingreifen bzw Einfluss nehmen können, weil sie ökonomisch eine große Krise durchleben (Währungskrise, Rohstoffpreisrückgang, Wirtschaftssanktionen und was weiß ich noch alles).
Einfach gesagt das Geld sitzt nicht mehr so locker um einen verdeckten Krieg zu Finanzieren, sprich der Rubel rollt nicht mehr so leicht.
Oder wird sich Putin von seinem Großrussland-Projekt dadurch nicht bremsen lassen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Russland hat genug Geldreserven für solche Fälle. Leiden werden die Einwohner natürlich, die ihr erspartes Geld verlieren, zumindest zum Teil.
Ich habe einige Kollegen dort, da sind die Preise schon hochgeschossen wie sonstwas, der Verkauf diverser Waren wurde eingefroren (Autos etc). 
Ich verdiene hier 4x mehr und zahle rund 30-40% weniger für PC-Teile nach dem aktuellen Kurs. 

Ich frage mich aber was Russland in der Ukraine will. Wirtschaft - gibt es nicht mehr, allles am Boden zerstört. Und das was da war, war für Russland nicht sonderlich interessant, sie haben die gleichen Technologien und können es im eigenen Land produzieren zu ähnlichen Preisen.
Landwirtschaft usw - auch da ist alles tot und Russland braucht das nicht unbedingt, sie hat andere Nachbarn mir deutlich stärkerer Landwirtschaft und Viehzucht.
Militärtechnologie.. Gibts auch nix wertvolles.
Und alles andere ist auch unwichtig, ausser der Zugang zum Wasser, aber deswegen so weit gehen?
Also die Frage, was will Putin damit erreichen wenn der da Geld versenkt?

Die einzige Sache die ich aktuell kritisch sehe, ist die EU-Entwicklung, die geopolitische. Russland wird eingekesselt aus dem westen, EU wächst unaufhaltsam und damit kommen auch die Ami-Stützpunkte und Waffen immer näher. Und Russland mag es nicht wenn man das Land bedroht - sie sehen es auch als Bedrohung und ich kann sie verstehen. EU braucht Wachstum um überhaupt überleben zu können, aber es geht nicht um jeden Preis, es gibt Grenzen.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Dezember 2014)

Geld wird da nur in die Hilfskonvois gesteckt. Mittlerweile sind die schon beim zehnten Konvoi. 
Das dort freiwillige kämpfen ist eine andere Frage. Aber diese werden weder finanziell noch militärisch unterstützt. Wenn man sie aus Russland unterstützen würde, dann wäre der ganze Konflikt nach ein paar Wochen zu Ende.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat genug Geldreserven für solche Fälle. Leiden werden die Einwohner natürlich, die ihr erspartes Geld verlieren, zumindest zum Teil.
> Ich habe einige Kollegen dort, da sind die Preise schon hochgeschossen wie sonstwas, der Verkauf diverser Waren wurde eingefroren (Autos etc).
> Ich verdiene hier 4x mehr und zahle rund 30-40% weniger für PC-Teile nach dem aktuellen Kurs.
> 
> ...




Mit der Ukraine ansich wollen die Russen auch nichts. Aber die Krim ist für die halt ein extrem wichtiger Strategischer "Bereich".
Und wie du ja auch schon angemekrt hast, kann Russland die Ausdehnung der Nato in den Osten auch nicht mehr hinnehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und wie du ja auch schon angemekrt hast, kann Russland die Ausdehnung der Nato in den Osten auch nicht mehr hinnehmen.



Warum eigentlich nicht? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Man hätte das Ende des Kalten Kriegs auch ernst nehmen und aufhören können, sich um jeden Preis als abgeschottete Großmacht sehen zu müssen. Was hätte gegen einen Anschluss an die Nato gesprochen? Außer dem russischem Ego natürlich...


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Man hätte das Ende des Kalten Kriegs auch ernst nehmen und aufhören können, sich um jeden Preis als abgeschottete Großmacht sehen zu müssen. Was hätte gegen einen Anschluss an die Nato gesprochen? Außer dem russischem Ego natürlich...



Die Russen denken anders. Sie haben eine andere Mentalität als die Europäer, das merkt man auch daran welche Sachen von Russland unterstützt werden und wie. Daran ist nix schlechtes, sie passen aber weder in die Nato noch in die EU. 
Würde sich die EU eigenständig verhalten, nicht so sehr auf die Amis hören und nicht so brachial und schnell nach Osten vorrücken (die Baltik-Region ist z.B. immer noch weit von dem entfernt was die EU schafft, sie kommen nicht mit, da ist auch keine all zu große Kaufkraft da um die Wirtschaft bei uns hier anzukurbeln), würde die Sache anders aussehen. Die Ami-Stützpunkte sind hier sehr massiv verteilt und strategisch so aufgestellt, das sie gegen Russland optimal eingesetzt werden können. Es bewegt sich da natürlich nix, aber den Amis traue ich da nicht so, noch weniger als den Russen (Politiker versteht sich, die Bevölkerung kann da wenig für).  Das ist klar das Russland da bammel kriegt und dagegen vorgeht. Eine abgeschottete Großmacht ist Russland schon lange nicht mehr. Die militärische Stärke hat nachgelassen, wirtschaftlich ist das Land mies aufgestellt und lebt aktuell nur vom Öl&Gas. Der politische Kurs ist aber halbwegs klar - gegen Amerika als alleinige Supermacht, so was geht nicht gut.


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht? Ernst gemeinte Frage. Man hätte das Ende des Kalten Kriegs auch ernst nehmen und aufhören können, sich um jeden Preis als abgeschottete Großmacht sehen zu müssen. Was hätte gegen einen Anschluss an die Nato gesprochen? Außer dem russischem Ego natürlich...



Das liegt in der russischen Geschichte und der russischen Kultur verborgen. 
Für die Russen gab es in den letzten nicht ganz 30 Jahren 3 große Katastrophen, für die es kaum vergleiche gibt. 
Zuerst der Zusammenbruch des "Weltreiches" Sowjetunion.. Glasnost, Perestroika -
Im deren Zuge eben all jene kriminellen und Mafiosi an die Macht kamen, die heute das Szepter in Russland in der Hand haben.  Die Firmen waren alle Staatseigentum und über Nacht Bankrott und Tot.. der Besitzanspruch ging eben dann an jene Leute die an den richtigen Positionen saßen und genug kriminelle Energie hatten - daher sind fast alle reichen und mächtigen im heutigen Russland irgendwie mit dem früheren KGB verbandelt, oder in selteneren Fällen mit der alten politischen Klique, so wie zB Putin ehemaliger KGBler war und seine engsten Vertrauten unter den heute Milliardenschweren Oligarchen auch

Es gab natürlich aber auch "legale" übernahmen der Staatsbetriebe.. der von Putin geschasste Chodorowski hat nach dem Zusammenbruch die Anteilsscheine der Staatsunternehmen auf dem Roten Platz gegen Lebensmittel getauscht - sprich die über Nacht arbeitslos gewordenen Mitarbeiter der Staatsbetriebe konnten ihre Anteile am Unternehmen gegen Brot, Eier und Milch tauschen .. waren ja eh wertlos... nur nach ein paar Jahren floß dann tatsächlich wieder Öl und Gas durch die Pipelines und die Unternehmen waren über Nacht wieder Milliarden wert.
Der Punkt an der ganzen Sache ist, fast ausnahmslos jeder der in Russland heute was zu sagen hat, oder schwer reich  ist de facto ein Krimineller 

Die nächste große Katastrophe war der Verlust des Status als Weltmacht, der den Russen mit dem Untergang der Kursk und dem dilletantischen Umgang der russischen Führung damit nur allzu deutlich wurde

Und dann natürlich die große Währungs- und Wirtschaftskrise die das bisschen an Mittelstand was es bis dahin gab fast komplett weggeschmolzen hat

All das führt bei den Russen eben zu einer Sehnsucht nach den alten Zeiten als die Zaren eine unangefochtene Weltmacht regierten. 
84% der Russen wünschen sich einen "starken alleinherrschenden Führer" im Sinne der Zaren. Und die meisten glauben ihn in Putin gefunden zu haben.

Die NATO, stellvertretend für die USA ist hier der Erzfeind, da er zuallererst für all das oben genannte verantwortlich gemacht wird - und natürlich durch die Ausweitung nach Osten dem Hegemonialanspruch Russlands ganz direkt geografisch im Wege steht.

Die Krim ist für Russland so extrem wichtig, da sich in Sevastopol der wichtigste Stützpunkt Russlands außerhalb der Landesgrenzen befindet.  Hier ist die Schwarzmeerflotte stationiert. Der Garant für den russischen Einfluss in der gesamten eurasischen Sphäre.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

@antichrist: Du hast wohl recht mit Deiner Analyse (das alles war mir grundsätzlich auch klar, ich wollte nur eine etwas provokante Frage in den Raum stellen). 

Das ist aber genau das Problem, dass ich mit Russland und seinen politischen Führern habe. Dieses übersteigerte Geltungsbedürfnis (nichts anderes ist es ja). Und, nein, die US-Amerikaner sind da kein bisschen besser (aber auch nicht schlechter). 

Manchmal ist es ganz gesund, nicht den Anspruch zu haben, das wichtigste und unüberwindlichste der Welt sein zu müssen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es danach geht, müssten alle Beteiligten mal zurückstecken.

Nur, da der Westen zuerst einen Fehler begangen hat, müsste meiner Meinung nach auch der Westen zuerst Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen. Nur am Willen für diese Kompromissbereitschaft mangelt es zurzeit beachtlich. Ergo wird die Situation so festgefahren bleiben.

Der Westen (und auch die Ukraine) werden sich auf kurz oder lang mit dem Status der Krim abfinden müssen. Und die Schuld dafür, haben sie sich eindeutig selbst zuzuschreiben.

Wer Sturm sät, wir Sturm ernten.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur, da der Westen zuerst einen Fehler begangen hat, müsste meiner Meinung nach auch der Westen zuerst Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen.



Wobei?
Dass Russland sich "erlaubt" über ein anderes Land bestimmen zu dürfen?
Den Kompromiss sollte niemand eingehen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Ukraine ist doch totale Pillepalle.

Letztendlich geht es Putin doch darum, die Fehler seiner Vorgänger, wie Jelzin usw. rückgängig zu machen.

Der hatte doch alles für ein Apfel und ein Ei verschleudert,

ohne das der russische Staat etwas davon hatte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei?
> Dass Russland sich "erlaubt" über ein anderes Land bestimmen zu dürfen?
> Den Kompromiss sollte niemand eingehen.



1.
Dafür dass der Westen ein Terrorgruppe logistisch und finanziell unterstützt hat, damit einen gewaltsamen Umsturz unterstützt hat und sogleich ein undemokratisches Regime anerkannt hat.

Dafür könnte der Westen erstmal Fehler eingestehen und sich entschuldigen.

2.
Wo sind bitte die Beweise, dass Russland Einfluss auf die Abgeordneten bei der Unabhängigkeitserklärung genommen hat? Soweit ich weiß, hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim diesen Schritt unternommen, weil es dem Regime in Kiew nicht folgen wollte. Ein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Schritt.

3.
Warum darf der Westen/die USA über die Ukraine bestimmten, aber Russland nicht?

Ich wäre dafür, dass es entweder niemand darf (das wäre das wünschenswerte Ergebniss) oder das es beide Seiten dürfen (das wäre nicht wünschenswert, aber zumindest konsequent).


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist doch totale Pillepalle.
> 
> Letztendlich geht es Putin doch darum, die Fehler seiner Vorgänger, wie Jelzin usw. rückgängig zu machen.
> 
> ...



Und was macht der Putin da jetzt anders?

Auch er verschleudert Öl & Gas, die Wirtschaft in anderen Bereichen sitzt immer noch im Keller. Irgendwann ist das Zeugs aber alle und dann hat Russland ein Problem, woher wollen sie da noch Geld nehmen wenns nix mehr zu verkaufen gibt?
Das ist natürlich n wenig übertrieben, bedenkt man aber wie groß das Land ist und was da alles gemacht werden muss, sollten die Gewinne aus dem Export von anderen Gütern den Export von Öl & Gas um das 3fache übersteigen damit in der Zukunft die Wirtschaft nicht komplett zusammenbricht.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was macht der Putin da jetzt anders?



Naja, der versucht jetzt die Oligarchen zu entmachten und träumt davon,
wieder eine Art von "Sowjetunion" einzuführen.  Das Doofe ist nur, die haben sich alle im Ausland abgesetzt.

Die Kohle ist fort. 

und kein Mensch in Russland hat etwas davon.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2014)

... und wieder die Maer von der amerikanischen Marionette Jelzin, die die russischen Schaetze verschenkt hat.

Welche Schaetze sollen das eigentlich gewesen sein? Die Sowjetunion ist vor allem aus einem Grund untergegangen: weil sie pleite war. Die Industrie antiquiert und ineffizient, ein Mittelstand nicht vorhanden, weil politisch lange nicht erwuenscht, die Waehrung nicht konvertibles Spielgeld. Sind das die Schaetze, ueber die sich der Westen hergemacht hat? Oha.

Die Regierung Jelzin hat im wirtschaftlichen Bereich sicher Fehler gemacht. Dazu mag eine Marktliberalisierung mit zu wenigen Schutzmechanismen, eine unkontrollierte Kreditvergabe durch die Staatsbanken und die versaeumte Chance einer Gemeinschaftswaehrung mit den ehemaligen Staaten der Sowjetunion - auch damals die wenigen und um so wichtigeren Handelspartner Russlands - gehoeren. Wer sich darueber heute echauffiert, moege sich aber an den Zustand Russlands kurz nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion erinnern.

Und was genau macht Gralsbringer Putin jetzt eigentlich so viel besser? Ein Stueck weit erntet er die Fruechte, die andere gesaet haben. Ein Stueck weit faellt er zurueck in kommunistische Muster, indem er ganze Industriezweige verstaatlicht oder die Unternehmensspitzen mit engen Vertrauten bestueckt, deren Wirtschaftskompetenz eher ueberschaubar ist. Klappt etwas, ist es sein Verdienst; geht etwas schief, ist der Westen schuld? Ein bisschen sehr einfach.

Die angespannte wirtschaftliche Lage Russlands hat sicher etwas mit den Sanktionen des Westens zu tun. Vor allem aber raecht sich jetzt, dass man vor allem auf das Foerdern und Verkaufen von Rohstoffen gesetzt hat, anstatt Wertschoepfungsketten im eigenen Land und damit auch Steuereinnahmen zu installieren. Wer Putin dafuer applaudiert, dass er auslaendischen Unternehmen den Marktzugang erschwert, muss sich darueber im Klaren sein, dass er damit auch Investitionen behindert, die Russland dringend benoetigt, aber selbst nicht zu leisten vermag.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2014)

*JePe* 


Russlands Wirtschaftsminister ist zumindest genau dieser Ansicht. 

Rubel-Krise in Russland: Uljukajew gibt Kreml die Schuld - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Ukraine hat heute ein Gesetz beschlossen, das die Ukraine rechtlich neutral werden lässt, da sie den Kreis der "Blockfreien Staaten" verlässt

Putins Reaktion passte jetzt aber mal gar nicht zu unserem freundlichen Friedensaktivisten aus dem Kreml .. ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2014)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Eine Bedrohung ist der Westen doch allein für Putin. All seine Aktionen in und um die Ukraine haben das Ziel, die Ukraine auf ihrem Weg Richtung Europa scheitern zu lassen, sie kaputt zu machen und zu diskreditieren, damit das russische Volk ja nicht auf die Idee kommt, die Ukraine als Vorbild und Bezugspunkt zu nehmen und vergleichbare Proteste in Russland veranstaltet. Das wäre Putins größter Alptraum ... wenn das russische Volk nach Freiheit und Demokratie begehren und ihn zum Teufel jagen würde wie Janukowitsch.
> 
> Deswegen appelliert Putin in sehr emotionalen Reden an den Nationalstolz der Russen, stellt Russland als letztes Bollwerk gegen den ukrainischen Faschismus dar, gibt all seine verbrecherischen Aktionen in der Ukraine als notwendige Edeltaten aus, stellt sicher, dass in den russischen Medien nur kreml-treue Propaganda ausgestrahlt wird, installiert den Westen als Bedrohung und sich selbst als Beschützer



Zensur: Facebook blockiert Aufruf zur Demo für Nawalny - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Allein die Diskussion, die wir hier führen, wäre in Russland nie möglich. Vielleicht sollten alle Russland-Sympathisanten hier sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Allein die Diskussion, die wir hier führen, wäre in Russland nie möglich. Vielleicht sollten alle Russland-Sympathisanten hier sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...



Nur zur deiner Info, solche Diskussionen finden dort fast täglich im Fernsehen statt und man kann sie unter anderem  hier sehen: Ð’ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸.Ru: Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ñ 24. ÐŸÑ€ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑ„Ð¸Ñ€
Natürlich zur richtigen Zeit.
Aber das kannst du ja, armer Kerl, nicht wissen, weil du eben nur Deutsch und höchstens Englisch kannst. Und das führt dann zur kollektiven Meinungsbildung, dass Russland nur Nord Korea 2.0 wäre.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nur zur deiner Info, solche Diskussionen finden dort fast täglich im Fernsehen statt und man kann sie unter anderem  hier sehen: Ð’ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸.Ru: Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ñ 24. ÐŸÑ€ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑ„Ð¸Ñ€
> Natürlich zur richtigen Zeit.
> Aber das kannst du ja, armer Kerl, nicht wissen, weil du eben nur Deutsch und höchstens Englisch kannst. Und das führt dann zur kollektiven Meinungsbildung, dass Russland nur Nord Korea 2.0 wäre.



Stimmt, ich armer Tropf bin persönlich der russischen Sprache nicht mächtig. Bei meinen 4 Sprachen in der Schule ist/war leider keine Russisch. Daher sehr nett von dir, dass du mir einen Link zu einer russichen Seite mit einem russischen Video zur Verfügung stellst. Der hat für mich NULL Aussagekraft mangels Verständnis. Vielleicht wärest du aber noch so nett, mir das zu übersetzen?


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich armer Tropf bin persönlich der russischen Sprache nicht mächtig. Bei meinen 4 Sprachen in der Schule ist/war leider *kein* Russisch. Daher sehr nett von dir, dass du mir einen Link zu einer russichen Seite mit einem russischen Video zur Verfügung stellst. Der hat für mich NULL Aussagekraft mangels Verständnis. Vielleicht *wärst* du aber noch so nett, mir das zu übersetzen?



Tja, tut mir leid für dich. Man lernt ja in deutschen Schulen nur 0,1% über Russland und dessen Geschichte, aber dafür um so mehr über jedes Sandkorn was in den USA über den Boden rollt. 
Außerdem ist das kein Video sondern ein Livestream.
So viel Zeit hab ich jetzt wiederum auch nicht, um dir auch noch Livestreams zu übersetzen.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nichts über die Geschichte der USA gelernt in der Schule sondern über die deutsche hauptsächlich, wie es sich gehört. Die Lehren der Sowjetunion wurden schon oft genug in deutschen Schulen verbreitet. Also da ich nichts davon verstehe und du dich weigerst, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als den Berichten zu glauben, die ich verstehe.

Andrej Soldatow: "Russland ist heute führend in der Internetzensur" | ZEIT ONLINE

Huch, über was bin ich denn da gestolpert in der bösen Zeit?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich armer Tropf bin persönlich der russischen Sprache nicht mächtig. Bei meinen 4 Sprachen in der Schule ist/war leider keine Russisch. Daher sehr nett von dir, dass du mir einen Link zu einer russichen Seite mit einem russischen Video zur Verfügung stellst. Der hat für mich NULL Aussagekraft mangels Verständnis. Vielleicht wärest du aber noch so nett, mir das zu übersetzen?



Es gibt genug Leute die russisch können. Ich auch. Das Land ist nicht so verklemmt und totzensiert wie manche glauben. Dort kann man sich schon kritisch äussern, gerade im Netz, und das schlimmste was dir da passieren kann, sind Forentrolle.

Die Russen meckern natürlich über ihre Politiker, wissen aber das es noch schlimmer sein kann, sie haben da Erfahrung damit. Und viele stehen auch hinter Putin und Edinaya Rossia, seiner Partei. 

Das Video ist ein Livestream von dem Sender Россия24, da gehts um das Flugzeug, die russischen Kampfjets SU-25 mit air to air missiles bestückt und die ganze Geschichte die damit zusammenhängt.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Aha, also doch keine kremlkritische Dikussion. Auch interessant, was Wikipedia so zu Russia 24 auf Lager hat:
Rossija 24 – Wikipedia

Zitat: "In der Kritik steht der Kanal vor allem wegen seiner einseitig kremlunkritischen Berichterstattung."


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2014)

Rossija 24 â€“ Wikipedia

Soviel dazu...

Edit: Ups, na ja. Doppelt hält besser.  Ist auch recht interessant: Russland: Fernsehsender Ren TV stoppt kritische Sendung "Die Woche" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Dezember 2014)

Die ZEIT schreibt Blödsinn. Gerade in sozialen Netzwerken findet man dort viel mehr Meinungsfreiheit als hier.
Und das Putin das russische Netzwerk immer mehr abschottet ist nur eine Zwischenlösung. Es gibt schon erste Pläne, dass man in Russland ein eigenes Internet mit eigenen Protokollen baut und die Verbindung zum äußeren quasi virtualisiert.

Und wie ich schon gesagt habe, ja , das Video ist ein Livestream und ich habe angemerkt, dass man es zum richtigen Zeitpunkt schauen muss. Das ist wie N24. Da laufen Dokus, Reportagen und Nachrichten.



robafan1 schrieb:


> Zitat: "In der Kritik steht der Kanal vor allem wegen seiner einseitig kremlunkritischen Berichterstattung."



Zitat: *Ein weiterer Unterschied zu westlichen*, vor allen Dingen privaten Nachrichtensendern *ist die stärkere Konzentration auf die Informationsvermittlung und der niedrigere Stellenwert der showartigen Präsentation *von Nachrichten bzw. Auswahl von Nachrichtenthemen. Dadurch versucht der Sender vor allem seinen Anspruch als Kanal für die russischen Eliten zu festigen.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Schreibt die taz auch Blödsinn?

Meinungsfreiheit in Russland: Putin verschärft Internetkontrolle - taz.de


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Fernsehen ist in vielen Ländern schon lange nicht mehr kritisch was Politik angeht, die kriegen zu viel Druck von oben. Solche Sendungen werden eingestellt oder auf Sendezeiten verschoben wo Leute schlafen oder arbeiten, sie kommen nicht zur prime-time. 
Im Netz lässt sich viel mehr darüber finden, aber natürlich in russisch, wer das lesen will sollte die Sprache zumindest auf Übersetzer-level beherrschen, die Schreibweise der Leute dort ist manchmal gruselig und für Ausländer kaum zu verstehen. 

Wie gesagt, Russland ist kein Nordkorea. Auch die Leute dort haben nix gegen EU, NATO, USA und was auch immer. Sie nutzen iPhones, tragen Nikes und fahren in die EU zum  Urlaub machen. Sie wollen genau wie wir hier, ein ruhiges Leben mit genug Einkommen. Da gibt es aber auch nicht gerade wenige Aktivisten die sich für alles mögliche Einsetzen und auch auf Demos gehen - von Menschenrechten über LGBT bis hin zu politischen Demos. 
Es ist in vielen Bereichen besser geworden seit den 90er Jahren, aber nicht in allen. Die russisch-orthodoxe Kirche hat dort immer noch massiven Einfluss und sie ist härter als das was wir hier kennen. Und die Tatsache, das die meisten Einnahmen über Öl & Gas erzeugt werden und der Mittelstand nach wie vor so gut wie tot ist, hilft auch nicht weiter.

P.S.: ja die Internetzensur nimmt in Russland zu. Die Leute reagieren darauf mit TOR und Proxyketten sowie anonymen Veröffentlichungen, Videos werden nicht mehr mit offenen Gesichtern und Kennzeichen/Dokumenten drauf gedreht etc. Es trotzdem mit NordKorea zu vergleichen ist einfach dumm, denn Russland ist noch lange nicht so weit und will es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die ZEIT schreibt Blödsinn. Gerade in sozialen Netzwerken findet man dort viel mehr Meinungsfreiheit als hier.




Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.. oder etwas doch?! 
Der Satz ist an.. ich drück es mal vorsichtig mit "Naivität" aus.. nicht zu überbieten

Achne stimmt ja... Russland ist DAS Land DER Freiheit, wer was anders behauptet ist ein von den Lügenmedien hirngewaschener Idiot

Und nein ich spreche kein Russisch, habe aber viele russische Freunde die mich auf dem laufenden halten und mit denen ich mich viel über solche Themen unterhalte.. bin da natürlich auf die Richtigkeit ihrer Übersetzungen angewiesen - und unter denen sagen selbst die putinfreundlichen, das Putin was die Zensur angeht zu weit geht... als Gegenargument wird aber auch wieder gebracht: "er gibt den Russen daheim doch nur was sie wollen"


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung was du für russische Freunde hast, aber ich bin selber oft im russischen Netz und meine Eltern auch. Von massiver Medienzensur sehe ich da keine Spur. Einzig Hassreden und so Zeug wird blockiert, was jetzt aber völlig normal ist. Oder etwa nicht?
Ansonsten tauschen sich die Menschen dort mit Pro und Kontra frei aus.
Und ich habe nie behauptet, DAS Land der Freiheit ist. Aber nach allem was ich bis jetzt sehe, kann ich sagen, dass die Freiheit größer ist als hier oder in den USA. 
Und da kannst du mir sogar ne Waffe an den Schädel halten; ich bleibe bei der Aussage.


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

Achso .. du als normalo Internetnutzer wirst also in Deutschland zensiert?  Primitiver Schwachsinn wird zensiert? Offene aggressive Polemik gegen die Politik wird zensiert?
Totaler Blödsinn.. 

In Russland wird nicht nur jeder Blog kontrolliert  sondern sogar die Kommentare darunter.. wir hatten das Beispiel einen Koch-Blogs.. rote Beete Suppe und so widerlich russiches Zeug.. da hat irgendein Troll oder Bot (oder beides) Links zu anderen Blogs gelinkt die sehr kritisch über den Kreml und einzelne Politiker bereichtet haben. Der Inhaber des Koch Blogs musste 2500Rubel Strafe zahlen weil er die Kommentare nicht gelöscht hat. 
Der verlinkte Blog wurde komplett vom Netz genommen

Sowas wäre in Deutschland undenkbar


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1.
> Dafür dass der Westen ein Terrorgruppe logistisch und finanziell unterstützt hat, damit einen gewaltsamen Umsturz unterstützt hat und sogleich ein undemokratisches Regime anerkannt hat.
> 
> Dafür könnte der Westen erstmal Fehler eingestehen und sich entschuldigen.



Und wieder sind für dich Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen Tatsachen und alle andere haben keine Ahnung. 
Was soll ich davon halten? 
Ich halte davon gar nichts. Lohnt sich nicht mehr darüber zu reden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2.
> Wo sind bitte die Beweise, dass Russland Einfluss auf die Abgeordneten bei der Unabhängigkeitserklärung genommen hat? Soweit ich weiß, hat das Parlament der Autonomen Republik Krim diesen Schritt unternommen, weil es dem Regime in Kiew nicht folgen wollte. Ein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Schritt.



Russland hat also keine urlaubenden Soldaten auf der Krim gehabt die ohne Hoheitsabzeichen vor den Wahllokalen standen -- mit Waffe im Anschlag?
Man muss nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen was am Ende da raus kommt wenn so "gewählt" wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 3.
> Warum darf der Westen/die USA über die Ukraine bestimmten, aber Russland nicht?
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, dass es entweder niemand darf (das wäre das wünschenswerte Ergebniss) oder das es beide Seiten dürfen (das wäre nicht wünschenswert, aber zumindest konsequent).



Wo bestimmt der Westen?
Die Ukraine bestimmen selbst. Wenn sie sich mehr von einer wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit mit der EU erhoffen als mit Russland dann muss man das akzeptieren und schauen was bei raus kommt.
Wichtig ist dass sich die Ukraine nicht über den Tisch ziehen lässt wenn sie Wirtschaftsverträge mit EU Ländern bzw. Unternehmen aus der EU aushandeln.
Denn jedes Unternehmen ist nur an einer Sache interessiert: Möglichst hohe Gewinne erwirtschaften mit möglichst wenig Risiko.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die ZEIT schreibt Blödsinn. Gerade in sozialen Netzwerken findet man dort viel mehr Meinungsfreiheit als hier.



Mehr Meinungsfreiheit als hier? Das glaubst du ernsthaft? 
Veranstalte mal einen Christophers Street Day in Russland und dann frag noch mal ob du Meinungsfreiheit hast.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und das Putin das russische Netzwerk immer mehr abschottet ist nur eine Zwischenlösung. Es gibt schon erste Pläne, dass man in Russland ein eigenes Internet mit eigenen Protokollen baut und die Verbindung zum äußeren quasi virtualisiert.



 Ach so. Also so einer Art Internet wie es in Nord Korea existiert?
Wo der Staat alles kontrolliert?
Wer will denn sowas haben?
Ich denke nicht dass junge Russen auf Facebook, YouTube und Co. verzichten wollen und sich von Putin vorschreiben lassen wollen was sie tun wollen, was sie schreiben wollen, wen sie lieben dürfen und mit wem sie sich treffen wollen.
Was in einem abgeschottetem Internet passiert sieht man in China. Da werden kritische Stimmen gleich eingesperrt. Russland scheint den gleichen Weg gehen zu wollen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja Weihnachten - das Fest der Liebe, aber wenn man so die Kommentare hier liest, könnte man meinen, es ist das Fest des Hasses!
Ich habe selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen, wie hier auf den letzten 3 Seiten!

Schon die Mär vom Bösen Russen, der ja nicht in Nato und Eu wollte, entspricht einfach  nicht der Wahrheit, aber passt ja sonst nicht ins Feindbild! Es täte hier einigen gut, ihre Unmenge an Freizeit, die sie lieber mit "hetzen" verbringen, mal für anständige Recherchen zu nutzen, statt sich auf "Die Zeit" - dem Propagandablatt der Nato schlechthin, zu berufen.
Irgendwie ist mir auch entgangen, dass das ein Thread über Russlands Innenpolitik ist, aber gut, wenn die Infos über die Ukraine gerade nicht so günstig für den Westen sind, wechselt man mal lieber das Thema.
Ich frage mich auch ernsthaft, wie die "guten" ukrainischen Oligarchen so zu ihrem Reichtum gekommen sind, wenn man die Oligarchen Russlands so erwähnen muss! Liegt es daran, dass diese bösen russischen Oligarchen nicht so das gemacht haben, was der Westen wollte? Aber wie gut, dass hier jemand festgestellt hat, dass in Russland "Mafiosi und Krimminelle" regieren - dass ist natürlich kein Vergleich zu den ganzen Menschenrechts- und Kriegsverbrechern, die im Westen an der Macht sind/waren!
Aber wie gut, dass wir in Russland noch nicht diese grausigen Zustände, wie im Westen haben. 
Schon alleine der Blick auf die Demonstrationsfreiheit in Spanien sagt doch einfach alles! Wer da im Internet zu einer Demonstration aufruft, muss mit 600 000 Euro Strafe rechnen und in den USA musst du aufpassen, sonst  hast du das Millitär auf dem Hals. 
Wir werden abgehört, unsere Daten werden gesammelt....aber bei uns ist ja alles supi 

Gibt es auf der Welt nicht größere Probleme, als unbedingt einen Christopfer Street Day in Russland zu veranstalten?
Sollten wir uns nicht lieber um unsere eigenen Probleme lieber kümmern?



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder sind für dich Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen Tatsachen und alle andere haben keine Ahnung.
> Was soll ich davon halten?
> Ich halte davon gar nichts. Lohnt sich nicht mehr darüber zu reden.


Das von jemanden, der lieber Bingo spielt...
Aber sich für Tatsachen und Beweise nicht zu interessieren und diese mit solchen Aussagen zu leugnen, ändert die Wahrheit nicht!
Der Westen ist für diesen Umsturz in der Ukraine und auch für den Bürgerkrieg dort gravierend mitverantwortlich.

In diesem Sinne! Ich wünsche allen Russlandfreunden, Russlandhassern und den neutraleren Lesern und Schreibern (die es tatsächlich noch geben soll  ) ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder sind für dich Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen Tatsachen und alle andere haben keine Ahnung.
> Was soll ich davon halten?
> Ich halte davon gar nichts. Lohnt sich nicht mehr darüber zu reden.



Wo unterstelle ich, dass alle anderen keine Ahnung haben? Es ist ein Diskussionsforum um Meinungen auszutauschen. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Vorgänge in Kiew undemokratisch. Eurer Meinung nach nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Unabhängigkeitserklärung rechtmäßig. Eurer Meinung nach nicht.

Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Russland hat also keine urlaubenden Soldaten auf der Krim gehabt die ohne Hoheitsabzeichen vor den Wahllokalen standen -- mit Waffe im Anschlag?
> Man muss nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen was am Ende da raus kommt wenn so "gewählt" wird.



Ich sprach von der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim, nicht vom Referendum über den Beitritt zur russischen Föderation. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Und bitte wo ist das problematisch, wenn Sicherheitskräfte die Wahrnehmung der Demokratie verteidigen? Nach dem das Regime in Kiew angekündigt hatte, gegen die Wahl vorzugehen, haben die Sicherheitskräfte auf der Krim nur dafür gesorgt, dass die Wahl stattfinden kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo bestimmt der Westen?
> Die Ukraine bestimmen selbst. Wenn sie sich mehr von einer wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit mit der EU erhoffen als mit Russland dann muss man das akzeptieren und schauen was bei raus kommt.
> Wichtig ist dass sich die Ukraine nicht über den Tisch ziehen lässt wenn sie Wirtschaftsverträge mit EU Ländern bzw. Unternehmen aus der EU aushandeln.
> Denn jedes Unternehmen ist nur an einer Sache interessiert: Möglichst hohe Gewinne erwirtschaften mit möglichst wenig Risiko.




Der Westen hat die Terroristen vom Maidan finanziert und logistisch unterstützt. Sie haben ihre Marionette Klitschko über die Adenauer-Stiftung i n Stellung gebracht.

Und bitte woher kommt die aktuelle Finanzministern bevor sie im Eilverfahren zur Ukrainierin erklärt wurde?

Aber ja es mischt sich nur Russland in die Innenpolitik der Ukraine ein, ist klar.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Westen hat die Terroristen vom Maidan finanziert und logistisch unterstützt.



Und wieder sind Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen für dich Fakt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Dezember 2014)

Meiner * Meinung * nach, ist dem so. 

Deiner  * Meinung * nach nicht. 

Es ist nich weniger Spekulation und Mutmaßung, als zu behaupten, die Terroristen wären friedlichen Demonstranten. Etwas was ihr ja gerne als "Fakt" darstellt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2014)

Dann schreib auch hin dass das deine Meinung ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn Posts wie: 



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Vorgänge in Kiew undemokratisch. Eurer Meinung nach nicht.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Unabhängigkeitserklärung rechtmäßig. Eurer Meinung nach nicht.



oder



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach, ist dem so.



für dich nicht genug gekennzeichnet sind, dann kann ich dir leider auch nciht weiter helfen.

Darüber hinaus sollte in einem Diskussionsforum klar sein, dass etwas das man postet, die eigene Meinung ist. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt weder die Lust noch die Zeit das bei jedem meiner Post extra mit zuzuschreiben, sondern setze bei meinem gegenüber gewissermaßen voraus, dass er das weiß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2014)

*moderativer Hinweis:*
Wie bereits festgestellt wurde, ist dies hier nicht der Thread über die russische Wirtschaftskrise. Wer das ausführlich behandeln möchte, macht einen eigenen auf, in Teilen passt es auch gut zu einem gewissen Nachbarthread, der eine -wenn nicht die- Grundlage zum Thema hat. Ebenfalls sind Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit in Russland nicht Thema dieses Threads. Russsiche (Staats-)Medien spielen als Informationsquelle über die Ostukraine eine Rolle, aber Blogs und Foren aus Russland sind naturgemäß keine Primärquelle über die Ukraine und somit wohl Offtopic.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mord an 298 Menschen und die Bereitschaft zu zeigen, diesen aufklären zu wollen, sollte schon Grund genug dafür sein!
> Wer Beweise zur Aufklärung geheim hält, macht sich nach offiziellen Recht, einer Mittäterschaft schuldig!



Das Geheimdienste noch nie interessiert und es gibt vermutlich kein Land auf der Welt, in dem es nicht genau zu diesem Punkt Sonderregelungen gibt, die dafür sorgen, dass dies legal ist.



> Klar, hätte Janukowitsch das machen können, aber nicht mit seinen wenigen Polizisten, die schon genug mit dem Schutz der Staatsgebäude, in denen sich unter anderem auch Außenminister Deutschlands, Frankreichs und Polens aufhielten, zu tun hatten!



Ich bin nicht über die Polizeistruktur der Ukraine informiert - im Zweifelsfall wäre es wohl Aufgabe der Regierung, diese ausreichend zu dimensionieren 
Aber ich habe auch keine Aussage darüber gemacht, war Janukowitsch konnte*, sondern darüber, was hätte gemacht werden können, um die Morde aufzuklären. Falls es praktische Gründe gegeben haben sollte, die Janukowitsch daran gehindert haben, sorgt dass nicht dafür, dass die Nachfolgeregierung mehrere Tage, eher mehrere Wochen später seine Versäumnisse hätte aufholen können. Als die die Staatsführung am laufen hatten, war schlichtweg zuviel Zeit verstrichen, um noch wirkungsvoll aufklären zu können.
Vorwürfe, gegenüber der Nachfolgerregierung, zuwenig zur Aufklärung beigetragen zu haben, sind somit sinnlos. Die haben an dieser Stelle getan, was möglich war - aber es war eben nicht mehr genug möglich.

*Zu Janukowitschs Polizei wäre anzumerken, dass es die erste mir bekannte Polizei wäre, die Beamte der Spurensicherung -also Chemiker, Biologen, Waffenexperten und andere Laborhengste- für Personenschutz und Demonstrationskontrolle einsetzt. Wenn die Personaldecke derart dünn war, dann fragt man sich, wieso nach dem Regierungswechsel mutmaßlich politisch vorbelastete Polizeibeamte ausgetauscht wurden - scheinbar gab es ja quasi gar keine 
(Würde immerhin erklären, wieso den Korruptionsvorwürfen erst unter neuer Führung nachgegangen wurde und wieso die öffentliche Sicherheit nicht gesichert werden konnte  )





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das würde ja vorraussetzten, dass die Poltiker die Macht haben würden. Aber das wäre ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.



In der Tat 
(Aber viel zu diskutieren gibt es da imho nicht. Die Politiker mögen die Macht selten im Interesse derjenigen einsetzen, die sie wählen -eben wegen diverser Lobbyeinflüsse-, aber sie haben sie)




> Ich wieder hole meinen Post gerne:
> 
> Ich habe das entscheidende Wort für dich mal hervorgehoben.



Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Schweinen schmeißen...
Da du Hervorhebungen magst:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erster Google-Treffer
> Ukraine-Krise: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexion der Krim | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Das *einzig beschlussfähige* Gremium hat sich einschlägig zum Thema geäußert. Das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht wurde nicht einmal angerufen. Offensichtlich sieht sich Janukowitsch sich nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen Anklagegrund zu formulieren, geschweige denn die nötigen Argumente für ein Urteil zu seinen Gunsten vorzulegen.



Deine Forderung nach einer "rechtskräftigen Verurteilung" ist schlichtweg irrelevante Polemik, solange es keine globale Legislative und Judikative gibt, die ein entsprechendes Recht und entsprechende Urteile formell liefern könnte. Der von dir angesprochene IStGH ist schlichtweg nur für Kriegsverbrechen und Völkermord zuständig. Der IGH könnte erst tätig werden, nachdem sowohl Ukraine wie auch Russland ihn damit beauftragen, da für beide keine Unterwerfungserklärung besteht. Der UN-Sicherheitsrat ist weder vom Grundbegriff er zuständig für "rechtskräftige Verurteilungen", noch ist er von seiner Struktur her in der Lage, irgend ein Urteil über Aktionen der Veto-Mächte (oder auch nur deren Verbündeter) abzuliefern.
Die höchstmögliche zur Verfügung stehende Instanz in der Frage ist somit die UN-Vollversammlung als Meinungsspiegel quasi sämtlicher Staaten (und damit sämtlicher Legislativen und Judikativen) dieses Planeten. Und die kam zu einem sehr eindeutigen Urteil gegen Russland.

Man kann immer mehr fordern, aber in diesem Fall ist das so lächerlich, wie die Anfechtung eines Strafzettels mit der Begründung "Sean Connery hat nicht bestätigt, dass ich im Parkverbot stand".




> PS: Nochmal ein kleiner Lacher zum Schluss.



Auch in der x-ten Wiederholung wirds allenfalls peinlicher, aber nicht lustiger 




			
				ΔΣΛ;7048539 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht die bisherigen Beiträge gelesen, aber ich würde mich interessieren was ihr von folgendes haltet :
> Russland wird immer weniger in die Ukraine eingreifen bzw Einfluss nehmen können, weil sie ökonomisch eine große Krise durchleben (Währungskrise, Rohstoffpreisrückgang, Wirtschaftssanktionen und was weiß ich noch alles).
> Einfach gesagt das Geld sitzt nicht mehr so locker um einen verdeckten Krieg zu Finanzieren, sprich der Rubel rollt nicht mehr so leicht.
> Oder wird sich Putin von seinem Großrussland-Projekt dadurch nicht bremsen lassen.



Zur Wirtschaftslage haben wir einen eigenen Thread, die Auswirkungen auf die Ukraine kann man eigentlich recht knapp zusammenfassen:
Im Vergleich zum russischen Staatshaushalt, der russischen Militärindustrie und der russischen Armee (und vermutlich auch jedem anderen, dem man Einmischung vorwerfen könnte), ist Donetzk ein nichts. Von finanziellen Überlegungen wird Putins Politik allenfalls über den Umweg von Sanktionen beeinflusst (die werden aber afaik weiterhin verhängt, weil er die Krim besetzt hat) - wichtiger dürfte aber die Außenwirkung sein.

Deswegen hört man ja auch zunehmend mehr Forderung, dass man Putin eine Tür öffnen müsste, durch die er "ohne Gesichtsverlust" aus der Sache herauskommt.
Stellt sich noch die Frage, durch was für eine Tür ein amtierender Eroberer heimlich verschwinden kann - denn die Krim kann man auf alle Fälle nicht einfach verschwinden lassen, die russischen Besatzungstruppen aber nur mit besagtem Gesichtsverlust.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Russen denken anders. Sie haben eine andere Mentalität als die Europäer, das merkt man auch daran welche Sachen von Russland unterstützt werden und wie. Daran ist nix schlechtes, sie passen aber weder in die Nato noch in die EU.



"Die Russen"?
Da kennt aber jemand sehr viele Leute persönlich 



> Die Ami-Stützpunkte sind hier sehr massiv verteilt und strategisch so aufgestellt, das sie gegen Russland optimal eingesetzt werden können. Es bewegt sich da natürlich nix, aber den Amis traue ich da nicht so, noch weniger als den Russen (Politiker versteht sich, die Bevölkerung kann da wenig für).  Das ist klar das Russland da bammel kriegt und dagegen vorgeht.



Die US-Militärpräsenz in Europa ist seit ziemlich genau 24 Jahren auf dem absteigenden Ast und vieler Orts werden Standorte nur deswegen nicht geschlossen, weil um ihre Wirtschaft besorgte Gastgeber darum betteln. Das die Stützpunkte so verteilt sind, dass sie effektiv gegen Russland aktiv werden können, stimmt - liegt aber daran, dass sie zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges errichtet wurden. Für "Bammel kriegen und dagegen vorgehen" ist 30-40 Jahre zu spät.



> Der politische Kurs ist aber halbwegs klar - gegen Amerika als alleinige Supermacht, so was geht nicht gut.



Militärisch nicht. Aber auch für die USA nicht, von daher egal. Wirtschaftlich hat Russland keine engen Beziehungen - auch egal. Soziopolitisch muss man dagegen sagen: Ein übermächtiger Feind war schon immer toll, wenn es darum geht, (s)eine Nation hinter zu sich zu scharen. Kuba lebt seit über einem halben Jahrhundert vom Feindbild USA, der Irak hat es zumindest 1-2 Jahrzehnte gemacht, der Iran greift regelmäßig darauf zurück - und zum Warschauer Pakt muss man wohl nichts sagen.
Die Darstellung der USA als Konfliktgegner ist definitiv im Interesse Putins, fraglich ist nur, ob er im Moment nicht über seine eigenen Ziele hinaus geschossen ist.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Krim ist für Russland so extrem wichtig, da sich in Sevastopol der wichtigste Stützpunkt Russlands außerhalb der Landesgrenzen befindet.  Hier ist die Schwarzmeerflotte stationiert. Der Garant für den russischen Einfluss in der gesamten eurasischen Sphäre.



? Die russische Schwarzmeerflotte hat keinerlei Wirkung jenseits der Küsten des schwarzen Meeres. Die kommen nicht einmal nach Europa, solange man ihnen nicht den Bosporus aufhält, und mit dem asiatischen Raum haben sie gleich gar nichts zu tun. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Schwarzmeerflotte zwischen dem Ende der Sowjetunion und der Aneignung einiger ukrainischer Einheiten genau 0 neue Schiffe erhalten und hat zwischenzeitlich schon Zweifel an ihrer Einsatzbereitsscht aufkamen, dann dürfte Russland das auch so sehen. Die zugehörigen Lufteinheiten sind wichtig, weil alle nenneswert bewaffneten Staaten südlich/südöstlich von Russland abgedeckt werden können. Aber die könnten auch ein paar km weiter weg auf russischem Boden stationiert werden. Die Flotte selbst würde ich eher als Prestigeprojekt aus alten Zeiten betrachten (als Lufteinheiten mit 5+km Einsatzreichweite nicht die primäre Waffengattung stellten) - und als Beschäftigungstherapie für die NATO, die eine ziemlich lange Küstenlinie gegen potentielle Angriffe einer ziemlich kleinen Flotte zu schützen versucht.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon gesagt habe, ja , das Video ist ein Livestream und ich habe angemerkt, dass man es zum richtigen Zeitpunkt schauen muss. Das ist wie N24. Da laufen Dokus, Reportagen und Nachrichten.



Es gibt auf N24 Nachrichte, Dokumentation (!) oder gar Reportagen?





robafan1 schrieb:


> Schreibt die taz auch Blödsinn?
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit in Russland: Putin verschärft Internetkontrolle - taz.de



Die TAZ ist zumindest, auch wenn sie sonst oft der Linken nahesteht, definitiv nicht auf pro-Putin-Kurs. Hier im Forum wird sie von einigen zu den "EUSA gelenkten, lügenden Staatsmedien" gezählt.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Dezember 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Die Russen"?
> Da kennt aber jemand sehr viele Leute persönlich
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin selbst in Kazachstan aufgewachsen, war 14 Jahre lang dort, war zwischen 2005 & 2006 in Russland und pflege immer noch gute Kontakte nach drüben. Ich sehe das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel^^
Und die militärische Präsenz der Amis hier ändert sich zwar nicht, aber durch die Ausdehnung der EU nach Osten könnten die Amis frei und unbemerkt durchmarschieren und würden praktisch über Nacht unbemerkt an der Grenze zu Russland stehen. Der "Puffer" dazwischen fehlt, Russland hätte gerne n  paar tausend Kilometer Land zwischen EU & Russland mit Ländern die eher der östlichen Macht zugeneigt sind und nicht zur EU gehören. Haben sie aber nicht mehr. 
Was die Putin macht ist nicht immer verkehrt, aber er neigt zum übertreiben und zwar heftig. Man kann alles dezenter und diplomatischer lösen, mit dem Kopf durch die Wand funktioniert nicht immer, aber sie mögen es da drüben sehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2014)

"Unbemerkt"? So rückständig waren russische Frühwarnsysteme auch vor 50 Jahren nicht. Und wenn Putin sich ernsthaft vor einem militärischen Angriff fürchtet, dann hat er noch weniger Ahnung von moderner Wirtschaftspolitik, als er im Tagesgeschäft demonstriert. In die globale Weltwirtschaft eingeflochtene Industrienationen, wie die EU, können Kriege vor der eigenen Haustür nur noch verlieren. Ggf. gehen sie als erster von zwei Verlierern daraus hervor, aber gewinnen tun sie unterm Strich nichts. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Erstschläge schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Landweg geführt werden, man bräuchte also tatsächlich "ein paar tausend Kilometer" Sicherheitszone. Wenn man bedenkt, dass zwischen deutscher und russischer Grenze nicht einmal 1x 1000 km liegen (Enklaven nicht mitgezählt), wird die Unmöglichkeit eines derartigen Sicherheitskonzeptes selbst dem dümmsten Strategen klar...

Aber selbst wenn Putin tatsächlich einen militärischen Sicherheitsgürtel anstrebt, so erreicht er mit seinen derzeitigen Handlungen wohl das genaue Gegenteil. Beitrittsinteressen, die die EU trotz jahrzehntelanger Lockversuche nicht auf diplomatischem Wege erreicht hat, hat die "wer nicht in der NATO ist untersteht der russischen Militärführung"-Politik binnen Wochen geschaffen.


----------



## timosu (6. Januar 2015)

das ganze thema Ukraine ist doch nur eine riesen Lüge!!!


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2015)

timosu schrieb:


> das ganze thema Ukraine ist doch nur eine riesen Lüge!!!



Wer lügt denn und wer nicht?


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2015)

timosu schrieb:


> das ganze thema Ukraine ist doch nur eine riesen Lüge!!!



Das musst du jetzt aber detaillierter ausführen.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Januar 2015)

Was hab ich kurz vor Weihnachten verbale Prügel bekommen als ich versucht habe zu erklären das für viele "Russen" die NATO ein Feindbild ist... 
keine 2 Wochen später ändert Russland seine Militärdoktrin genau dahingehend 

Noch merkwürdiger wie wenig unsere Putinfreunde darauf eingegangen sind.. passte das nicht so ganz in Weltbild, das auch (hahaha) Herr Putin mit dem Säbel rasseln kann?!
Oder ist das nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver des lieben Herrn Putin auf seinem Pfad zum Weltfrieden?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2015)

*Anticrist* 

Komm schon. Alle Putinfreunde hier im Thread haben die Annexion der Krim und den Stellvertreterkrieg im Osten der Ukraine u.A. mit dem Feindbild NATO zu rechtfertigen versucht. Wahrscheinlich werden sie Putins neue Militärdoktrin für völlig angemessen halten.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

> Was hab ich kurz vor Weihnachten verbale Prügel bekommen als ich  versucht habe zu erklären das für viele "Russen" die NATO ein Feindbild  ist...
> keine 2 Wochen später ändert Russland seine Militärdoktrin genau dahingehend



Allzuviel geändert wurde daran ncht. Im Prinzip ist das sogar noch die gleiche wie vorher, das einzige was geändert wurde ist, dass jetzt die NATO explizit genannt wird. Also mal schön auf dem Teppich bleiben.



> Noch merkwürdiger wie wenig unsere Putinfreunde darauf eingegangen  sind.. passte das nicht so ganz in Weltbild, das auch (hahaha) Herr  Putin mit dem Säbel rasseln kann?!



Wieso sollte man darauf eingehen wenn ich nicht wirklich was geändert hat???


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Was hab ich kurz vor Weihnachten verbale Prügel bekommen als ich versucht habe zu erklären das für viele "Russen" die NATO ein Feindbild ist...
> keine 2 Wochen später ändert Russland seine Militärdoktrin genau dahingehend
> 
> Noch merkwürdiger wie wenig unsere Putinfreunde darauf eingegangen sind.. passte das nicht so ganz in Weltbild, das auch (hahaha) Herr Putin mit dem Säbel rasseln kann?!
> Oder ist das nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver des lieben Herrn Putin auf seinem Pfad zum Weltfrieden?!



Eigentlich hast du uns doch nur "erklärt", dass die derzeitige Politik des Westens/USA/Nato, die Länder ins Chaos stürzt und eine Schneise aus Tot hinterlässt, völlig ok für dich ist.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du uns doch nur "erklärt", dass die derzeitige Politik des Westens/USA/Nato, die Länder ins Chaos stürzt und eine Schneise aus Tot hinterlässt, völlig ok für dich ist.



Unfassbar, Deine Meinung. 

Aber es stimmt schon. Verglichen mit der Nato sind die IS, Al Quaida, Nord Korea, China, Sudan und insbesondere Russland alles friedliche Lämmer...

Die Nato fliegt ja schließlich Luftangriffe im Sudan und bringt dabei unzählige unschuldige Zivilisten um. Ist doch so, oder?


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Januar 2015)

*jaja unfassbar.....*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrstKTKWjKY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNcIQTYNzaA


In der Fernsehshow '60 Minuten' am 12. Mai 1996 fragte Lesley Stahl die  US-Außenministerin Madeleine Albright: "Wir haben gehört, daß* eine halbe  Million Kinder gestorben *sind (wegen der Sanktionen gegen den Irak).  "Ich meine, das sind mehr Kinder, als in Hiroshima umkamen. Und - sagen  Sie, ist es den Preis wert?" Albright: "Ich glaube, das ist eine sehr  schwere Entscheidung, aber der Preis *- wir glauben, es ist den Preis  wert."
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJtSpev8zWk


Ukraine:

*"Der ukrainische Präsident Pjotr  Poroschenko hat am Montag den Streitkräften neue Kriegstechnik  übergeben, darunter mehrere Dutzend Panzerhaubitzen, Mörser und  Schützenpanzer sowie modernisierte Kampfjets....*"
Ukraine: Poroschenko übergibt Armee neue Haubitzen und Kampfjets / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2015)

Tolle Logik: 
Ein Land lässt aus politischer Überzeugung seine Bevölkerung verhungern. Wer ist schuld? Natürlich die Nationen drumherum, die so böse sind, und mit dem Land keinen Handel treiben wollen... 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass Waffen aus dem Westen in die Ukraine geliefert werden. Alles andere würde mich massiv überraschen, denn es kann dort Geld gemacht werden. Und die Nato hat auch ein Interesse daran. Schön und gut. Was genau ist daran schlimmer als das, was die Russen machen, die gleich noch die Truppen mitliefern (ach ja, ich vergaß, das ist ja nur ein böse Unterstellung unserer Lügenpresse).


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Januar 2015)

Wie schön, dass du alle wichtigen Hintergründe und Handlungen aus deiner Logik entfernt hast....
Wer sich gegen die USA und ihre Interessen stellt, ist also immer Schuld  

Du vergisst jedes Mal, dass nicht Russland, sondern die USA diesen Putsch in der Ukraine forciert hat und  es gern als 2. Afganistan zur Schwächung Russlands nutzen möchte. Pech nur, dass trotz der ganzen Lügenpresse-Meldungen keine russischen Truppen in der Ukraine sind.
Naja wenn "Geld machen" für dich ein akzeptabler Grund fürs Töten ist......ich bevorzuge Menschlichkeit! 
Die einen liefern Waffen, die Russen Hilfsgüter!


----------



## Anticrist (9. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du vergisst jedes Mal, dass nicht Russland, sondern die USA diesen Putsch in der Ukraine forciert hat und  es gern als 2. Afganistan zur Schwächung Russlands nutzen möchte. Pech nur, dass trotz der ganzen Lügenpresse-Meldungen keine russischen Truppen in der Ukraine sind.



Achso.. das hat dir Putin geflüstert? 
DU beschwer dich nochmal, andere würden Gerüchte und Meinungen zu Fakten umdeuten ... meine Güte

Wo ist deine Kritik an den russischen Waffenlieferungen bzw "Verlegungen" von Militärtechnik samt Personal? Achne die dürfen das.. die verteidigen sich ja nur (auf fremden Grund und Boden) gegen die faschistische Aggression der NATO


----------



## Ramons01 (9. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Unfassbar, Deine Meinung.
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon. Verglichen mit der Nato sind die IS, Al Quaida,  Nord Korea, China, Sudan und insbesondere Russland alles friedliche  Lämmer...
> 
> Die Nato fliegt ja schließlich Luftangriffe im Sudan und bringt dabei  unzählige unschuldige Zivilisten um. Ist doch so, oder?



Und  die Menschen die durch die Drohnenangriffe der USA sterben? Sind das  alles Terroristen oder einfach nur Kollateralschaden, die man eben  hinnehmen muss?




Anticrist schrieb:


> Achso.. das hat dir Putin geflüstert?
> DU beschwer dich nochmal, andere würden Gerüchte und Meinungen zu Fakten umdeuten ... meine Güte
> 
> Wo ist deine Kritik an den russischen Waffenlieferungen bzw "Verlegungen" von Militärtechnik samt Personal? Achne die dürfen das.. die verteidigen sich ja nur (auf fremden Grund und Boden) gegen die faschistische Aggression der NATO



Er hat schon recht, es war ein Putsch. Laut Verfassung wurde die Mehrheit der Stimmen die für das Absetzen des Präsidenten notwendig waren, nicht erreicht und somit ist alles andere ein Verstoß gegen die Verfassung der Ukraine und somit ein Putsch.

Und da eine dritte Partei die Menschen auf dem Maidan über den Haufen geschossen hat und die USA großzügig wie sie sind, 5 Milliarden Dollar investiert haben über 20 Jahre hinweg...kann man den Schluss daraus ziehen, dass sie eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt haben. Wie ich zu diesem Schluss komme? Ganz einfach, frag dich doch wem es etwas nützt. Janukowitsch hat sich einfach für eine Seite entschieden und diese hat ihm fairer Weise das bessere Angebot gemacht (Russland), was wieder rum der USA und der EU nicht gepasst hat.

Man sollte einfach mal beide Seiten einer Münze betrachten und nicht die Seite, die einem besser ins Bild passt.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Januar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach mal beide Seiten einer Münze betrachten und nicht die Seite, die einem besser ins Bild passt.



Wenn du den Thread hier verfolgt hättest, hättest du sicherlich gemerkt, das es fast ausschließlich die pro-Putin Argumentierer sind, die Gerüchte und Theorien in Fakten umdeuten, alles ausblenden was ggn die eigene Meinung sprechen könnte und Gegenargumente als wirre Mainstream Medien Hirnwäsche abtun. Aber wie das bei Linken und Truthern eben ist..  sie sind der kleine auserwählte Teil der Menschheit der die Wahrheit kennt.. der Rest ist ungebildet oder hirngewaschen.

Nach deinem Beitrag bezweifle ich auch bei dir, das du "neutral" bist.. die Frage nach dem "wem nützt es" stellt man nur wenn man die eigene Meinung verteidigen will. Denn wie man die Frage beantwortet hängt allein vom persönlichen Standpunkt ab und nicht von der Faktenlage


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Und  die Menschen die durch die Drohnenangriffe der USA sterben? Sind das  alles Terroristen oder einfach nur Kollateralschaden, die man eben  hinnehmen muss?



Drohnenangriffe sind ein höchst schwieriges Thema. 

Außer Frage steht, dass sie rechtlich nicht gedeckt sind, weder durch internationales Recht, Kriegsrecht oder dem Amerikanischen Recht. Und das Ziel - wie bei jeder kriegerischen Handlung - ist es, Menschen zu töten. Und auch wenn sie nicht das Ziel sind, so gibt es immer auch mehr oder weniger unschuldige Opfer bei einem solchen Angriff. Nach diesen Aspekten ist es sehr schwierig, dem ganzen etwas positives abzugewinnen....

ABER: 
Das Ziel eines Drohnenangriffs ist ja, gezielt einzelne Rädelsführer und Aggressoren zu töten. Eine Legitimation gibt es dafür nicht (siehe oben), aber es gibt auch nur folgende Alternativen: 


Zuzuschauen, wie diese Menschen andere dazu anstacheln, zig tausende von unschuldigen Menschen in den Krieg, in Armut und Tot zu treiben. Tatenlos zuzusehen, wie Terroristen ausgebildet werden, die uns alle bedrohen. Machtlos die Gehirnwäsche der Jugend in den betroffenen Ländern zu akzeptieren, die zu immer mehr immer stärker extremisierten Bevölkerungsgruppen führt.
Eine Angriffskrieg gegen die Länder führen, in denen sich diese Menschen verstecken und dabei unter Garantie viel viel mehr unschuldiges Leben auf beiden Seiten zu opfern
Die politischen Gegner der Aggressoren untersützen, was aus der Erfahrung auch nur zu noch mehr Leid führt und am Ende nicht selten als Ergebnis hat, dass die ehemals unterstützten "Friedenskämpfer" größere Terroristen und Arschlöcher sind, als diejenigen, die man bekämpfen wollte.

Wenn Du noch eine bessere Alternative weißt, dann sag sie mir bitte. 

Putin tut sich leicht. Der setzt sich auf seinen Hintern und sagt, was geht mich das an, was irgendwo auf der Welt passiert. Und wenn es vor seiner Haustüre geschieht (Tschetschenien), dann schlägt er mit aller größter Brutalität zu. 

Ich sehe nicht, in wie weit das irgendwie besser sein sollte. 

Und ganz egal was die USA oder Nato macht, es wird immer jede Menge Leute geben, die das verurteilen und die Nato als das Böse schlechthin brandmarken.

Ein gutes Argument, tatenlos zuzusehen ist aber andererseits auch, dass die Politik des Eingreifens und das sich Aufspielen als Weltpolizei, der USA weltweiten Hass und Verachtung eingebracht hat. Das ist übrigens immer so - Menschen die gerne ungehindert ihren Machenschaften nachgehen wollen, hassen die Polizei. Im Kleinen wie im Großen. Hätte die USA das nicht gemacht, wären sie heute auch nicht so verhasst (z.B. von Dir). 

Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht, ob ich das besser finden würde, auch nicht, wenn ich selber Ami wäre. Es ist einfacher und bequemer, auf jeden Fall, aber auch unmenschlicher und egoistischer.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wenn du den Thread hier verfolgt hättest, hättest du sicherlich gemerkt, das es fast ausschließlich die pro-Putin Argumentierer sind, die Gerüchte und Theorien in Fakten umdeuten, alles ausblenden was ggn die eigene Meinung sprechen könnte und Gegenargumente als wirre Mainstream Medien Hirnwäsche abtun. Aber wie das bei Linken und Truthern eben ist..  sie sind der kleine auserwählte Teil der Menschheit der die Wahrheit kennt.. der Rest ist ungebildet oder hirngewaschen.
> 
> Nach deinem Beitrag bezweifle ich auch bei dir, das du "neutral" bist.. die Frage nach dem "wem nützt es" stellt man nur wenn man die eigene Meinung verteidigen will. Denn wie man die Frage beantwortet hängt allein vom persönlichen Standpunkt ab und nicht von der Faktenlage


Wie gut, dass du *ohne* Fakten oder Quellen die "Weisheit" hier gepachtet hast. 
Dein Sarkasmus und der Versuch, alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind, als "Putinfreunde", "Truther" oder "Linke" zu verurteilen, hat nicht viel mit "Neutralität" zu tun. 


			
				Antichrist schrieb:
			
		

> Achso.. das hat dir Putin geflüstert?


Flüstert dir Obama etwa alles zu, was du hier zu schreiben hast, dass du nur so argumentieren kannst?
Konstruktiver wäre es, sich mit den Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.
Wo sind deine Beweise (keine Zeitungsartikel mit *Vermutungen*)  für deine "angeblichen" russischen Waffenlieferungen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Beweise (keine Zeitungsartikel mit *Vermutungen*)  für deine "angeblichen" russischen Waffenlieferungen?



Wie ist das denn?
Brisantes Video: Rebellenchef räumt Waffenlieferungen aus Russland ein - N24.de
Umkämpfte Region : So einfach gelangen russische Waffen in die Ukraine - DIE WELT

Ja. Mainstream Medien. Ich weiß.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn?
> Brisantes Video: Rebellenchef räumt Waffenlieferungen aus Russland ein - N24.de
> Umkämpfte Region : So einfach gelangen russische Waffen in die Ukraine - DIE WELT
> 
> Ja. Mainstream Medien. Ich weiß.



Ich hab mir das Video, welches N24 verlinkt, zwei Mal angeschaut und genau zugehört.
Alexander Wladimirowitsch Sachartschenko sagt dort, dass sich die Technik und die Kämpfer in einem erkämpften Korridor nach Mariupol bewegten und betonte stolz, dass die Kämpfer Erfahrung durch eine ehemalige Ausbildung aus Russland/Sowjetunion haben.  
Mein Vater hat auch Grunderfahrung durch die damalige Ausbildung in der Sowjetunion (Ukraine), aber das heißt nicht, dass er jetzt ein russischer/ukrainischer Soldat in Deutschland ist.
Wie gesagt, hätte Russland wirklich Technik und Soldaten dahin geschickt, dann wäre der ganze Zirkus in ein paar Wochen fertig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2015)

Also behauptest du, dass der Artikel von N24 falsch ist und der Separatistenführer in dem verlinkten Video nichts von 150 Militärfahrzeuge,  etwa 30 Panzern, der Rest  Truppentransporter und Schützenpanzer, und 1200 Mann, die in den vergangenen  vier Monaten auf dem Territorium der Russischen Föderation geschult  wurden, erwähnt?


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also behauptest du, dass der Artikel von N24 falsch ist und der Separatistenführer in dem verlinkten Video nichts von 150 Militärfahrzeuge,  etwa 30 Panzern, der Rest  Truppentransporter und Schützenpanzer, und 1200 Mann, die in den vergangenen  vier Monaten auf dem Territorium der Russischen Föderation geschult  wurden, erwähnt?



Der Artikel ist teilweise falsch. Die 150 Militärfahrzeuge, etwa 30 Panzer usw.  sowie die 1200 werden erwähnt, aber es wird nirgendwo gesagt. dass sie explizit von Russland geschickt wurden. Er erwähnt nur, dass viele dieser Männer eine Militärausbildung in Russland hatten und hebt damit hervor, dass es keine kompletten Amateure sind.
Die Fahrzeuge sind teilweise entweder übernommen und gefunden worden. Ich hatte schon vor zig Seiten hier berichtet, dass die Separatisten eine Militärbasis übernommen haben, aber das wurde gekonnt ignoriert. Danach folgten noch ein oder zwei weitere Übernahmen. Außerdem gab es Berichte, wo die Ukros bei Eigenbeschuss, ihre Fahrzeuge aus Angst frühzeitig verlassen haben oder dass mehrere Panzer einfach im Gelände steckengeblieben sind. 
Und diese ganze Technik haben die Separatisten nach und nach gesammelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2015)

Aha, schade dass ich kein Wort russisch kann, um das Gesagte selber  auszuwerten. Aber wie passt deine Erklärung von gefundenen und  erbeuteten Waffen mit der Aussage von Putin zusammen, die er im  ARD-Interview getroffen hat? 

Ich zitiere: 





> dass die ukrainische Regierung dort alle vernichtet, sämtliche  politischen Gegner und Widersacher. Wollen Sie das? Wir wollen das  nicht. *Und wir lassen es nicht zu.*




Und wie  erklärst du dir, dass die Separatisten zwischen Juli und August von der  ukranischen Armee in ihre Hochburgen zurückgedrängt wurden und dann 2  Wochen nach den Äusserungen des Separatistenführers auf wundersame Weise wieder  auf dem Vormarsch waren und ihrerseits die ukrainische Armee wieder  zurückdrängten? Hatten sie in ihren Hochburgen noch nicht übernommene Militärbasen entdeckt?


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aha, schade dass ich kein Wort russisch kann, um das Gesagte selber  auszuwerten. Aber wie passt deine Erklärung von gefundenen und  erbeuteten Waffen mit der Aussage von Putin zusammen, die er im  ARD-Interview getroffen hat?
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an, er bezog sich auf die Hilfskonvois. Dass er zumindest damit die vollständige Vernichtung der Menschen dort verhindert. Der ukrainischen Regierung ist es egal ob es dort Zivilisten oder Separatisten sind. Sie versuchen einfach alle zu vernichten. Es werden dort einfach ALLE als Terroristen markiert.

Ich weiß nichts von einer Hochburg. Wenn du mir den Standort dieser Hochburg verrätst, werde ich darüber recherchieren. So viel ich weiß, gibt es viele Standorte an denen die Separatisten in der Defensivhaltung stehen und wiederum einige bei denen sie versuchen vorzubrechen. Zuletzt bei Mariupol so viel ich weiß. Hab mich vor Weihnachten und danach nicht so stark damit befasst. 
Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Donetzker Flughafen. Da hat sich die Lage oftmals gewendet, weil entweder die eine Seite oder die andere einfach den Mut zusammen genommen hat und etwas aktiver geworden ist.
Wobei die Separatisten sich in der der Stadt beim Flughafen verschanzt hatten und die Ukros den Flughafen und die Stadt hauptsächlich mit Artellerie angegriffen haben. 
Hier zum Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HckcY_hSbjs
Die Ukros gehen selten an die Fronten sondern kämpfen vermehrt aus der Ferne.
Dazu gibt es hier noch eine Karten vom Oktober zu der ganzen Situation: http://cdn2.img.de.sputniknews.com/images/26979/58/269795857.png


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, er bezog sich auf die Hilfskonvois. Dass er zumindest damit die vollständige Vernichtung der Menschen dort verhindert. Der ukrainischen Regierung ist es egal ob es dort Zivilisten oder Separatisten sind. Sie versuchen einfach alle zu vernichten. Es werden dort einfach ALLE als Terroristen markiert.



Na ja, der Interviewausschnitt ist hier anzusehen und in dem Kontext der Frage wird sich Putins Antwort wohl kaum auf Hilfskonvois beziehen oder?

ARD-Exklusiv-Interview zur Ukraine: Putin: "Wir lassen das nicht zu" | tagesschau.de



> Ich weiß nichts von einer Hochburg. Wenn du mir den Standort dieser Hochburg verrätst, werde ich darüber recherchieren. So viel ich weiß, gibt es viele Standorte an denen die Separatisten in der Defensivhaltung stehen und wiederum einige bei denen sie versuchen vorzubrechen. Zuletzt bei Mariupol so viel ich weiß. Hab mich vor Weihnachten und danach nicht so stark damit befasst.
> Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Donetzker Flughafen. Da hat sich die Lage oftmals gewendet, weil entweder die eine Seite oder die andere einfach den Mut zusammen genommen hat und etwas aktiver geworden ist.
> Wobei die Separatisten sich in der der Stadt beim Flughafen verschanzt hatten und die Ukros den Flughafen und die Stadt hauptsächlich mit Artellerie angegriffen haben.
> Hier zum Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HckcY_hSbjs
> ...



Also was ich meine ist, dass die ukrainische Armee die Separatisten über Wochen immer weiter zurückgedrängt hatte, so dass die Separatisten zwischen Juli und August nur noch Luhansk und Donezk kontrollierten.  Dann wurde von Seite der Separatisten davon geredet, dass die Vernichtung drohe und dass Donezk ein zweites Stalingrad würde, wenn nicht mehr Unterstützung von Russland käme. Die ukrainische Armee bereitete sich unterdessen darauf vor Donezk zu erobern. Einige Zeit später hörte man obige Äusserungen des Separatistenführers und bums nochmal einige Zeit später waren die Separatisten plötzlich wieder auf dem Vormarsch, die ukrainische Armee musste sich schlussendlich zurückziehen, Patt-Situation, Abmachung einer Waffenruhe, eingefrorener Konflikt usw.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du *ohne* Fakten oder Quellen die "Weisheit" hier gepachtet hast.
> Dein Sarkasmus und der Versuch, alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind, als "Putinfreunde", "Truther" oder "Linke" zu verurteilen, hat nicht viel mit "Neutralität" zu tun.
> 
> Flüstert dir Obama etwa alles zu, was du hier zu schreiben hast, dass du nur so argumentieren kannst?



Wie kommst du auf Obama?! Schließe von dir bitte nicht auf andere 

ALLE Maidandemonstranten per se als Faschisten zu bezeichnen, jegliche mögliche Einmischung Russlands auszublenden und eine wirre zusammengeschusterte US-Invasion mittels Dollar herbeizufabulieren.. das nennst du also Argumente und Fakten?
Das ist typisches, rotfaschistisches Geblubbere, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

achso.. nur mal als kleine Anregung an jene die per se alle Ukrainer und Maidan-Demonstranten als Faschisten verunglimpfen 
Nazi-Division kämpft in der Ukraine und rekrutiert weiter | de.indymedia.org 

******* verdammt.. die Welt ist wohl doch nicht Schwarz/Weiß sondern vielleicht doch "grau" O.o Sachen gibts...

Damit mir keiner unterstellt ich würde ohne Quellen arbeiten 

Edit:
Oh shice.. noch ne Quelle
MH17: Wer hat die Boeing über der Ukraine abgeschossen? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

aber keine Angst.. nur gleichgeschaltete Zionistisch-Amerikanistisch-Freimaurerische-Billerberger-Mainstreammedien.. 
lieber nicht anklicken



> Die ukrainische Armee bereitete sich unterdessen darauf vor Donezk zu erobern. Einige Zeit später hörte man obige Äusserungen des Separatistenführers und bums nochmal einige Zeit später waren die Separatisten plötzlich wieder auf dem Vormarsch, die ukrainische Armee musste sich schlussendlich zurückziehen, Patt-Situation, Abmachung einer Waffenruhe, eingefrorener Konflikt usw.



Das sich Russland nicht militärisch einmischt ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Zumal sich die Soldaten auf der Krim ja mehr oder weniger offen als Russen aus Sevastopol zu erkennen gaben. 
Dafür geht es aus russischer Sicht um zu viel... unsere Putinfreunde fragen doch so gern nach "Qui bono"..komischerweise nie, wenn man die Frage auch mit "Russland" beantworten könnte... echt merkwürdig


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Obama?! Schließe von dir bitte nicht auf andere
> 
> ALLE Maidandemonstranten per se als Faschisten zu bezeichnen, jegliche mögliche Einmischung Russlands auszublenden und eine wirre zusammengeschusterte US-Invasion mittels Dollar herbeizufabulieren.. das nennst du also Argumente und Fakten?
> Das ist typisches, rotfaschistisches Geblubbere, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


Fertig mit deiner Märchenstunde?
Dein sinnfreies Aneinanderreihen von Wörtern  ist wirklich nur Geblubber! Aber schön, dass du Spaß dabei hast, wie man an deinen Smileys erkennen kann. 

*Verleumdung und Beleidigung haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen!*
Wenn du dich auf Argumente und Fakten *von mir* beziehst, sollten es auch* meine* Argumente und *meine* Fakten sein und  keine Fantastereien!  
In diesem Thread hat noch nie jemand gesagt, dass "alle" Maidan-Demonstranten Faschisten waren und noch nie jemand von einer US-Invasion betreffs Ukraine gesprochen, aber um das zu wissen, müsstest du dir diesen Thread auch erst einmal durchlesen!





Anticrist schrieb:


> achso.. nur mal als kleine Anregung an jene die per se alle Ukrainer und Maidan-Demonstranten als Faschisten verunglimpfen
> Nazi-Division kämpft in der Ukraine und rekrutiert weiter | de.indymedia.org
> 
> ******* verdammt.. die Welt ist wohl doch nicht Schwarz/Weiß sondern vielleicht doch "grau" O.o Sachen gibts...




...und deine oft erwähnten russischen Freunde kämpfen da mit?

"Faschisten" gegen "Faschisten"?
Wie schade, dass du  auf einen Block zurückgreifen musstest. 




Anticrist schrieb:


> Damit mir keiner unterstellt ich würde ohne Quellen arbeiten
> 
> Edit:
> Oh shice.. noch ne Quelle
> ...



Oh das ist lustig: 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du so auf transatlantische Verschwörungstheorien stehst! Über das "Team" mit dem Spiegel-Online zusammen gearbeitet hat, hast du dich doch sicher informiert. 




			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gutes Argument, tatenlos zuzusehen ist aber andererseits auch, dass die Politik des Eingreifens und das sich Aufspielen als Weltpolizei, der USA weltweiten Hass und Verachtung eingebracht hat. Das ist übrigens immer so - Menschen die gerne ungehindert ihren Machenschaften nachgehen wollen, hassen die Polizei. Im Kleinen wie im Großen. Hätte die USA das nicht gemacht, wären sie heute auch nicht so verhasst (z.B. von Dir).


_Wie merkwürdig, dass in diesem Thread doch immer wieder Hass unterstellt wird, wenn jemand die USA für ihr Handeln kritisiert!

Die USA hat sich selbst zur "Weltpolizei" ernannt.... sich selbst ernennen - macht so etwas nicht ein Diktator?
Wäre es nicht die Aufgabe der UN, wenn es eine "Weltpolizei" geben muss?
...und "Polizei" ist eigentlich eine Verharmlosung, denn Polizisten bringen die Täter vor ein Gericht und sie werden erst verurteilt, wenn ihre Schuld nachgewiesen wurde. Warum gilt der internationalen Gerichtshof nicht für die USA?  
 Machst du es dir nicht etwas zu einfach, wenn du dir einredest, dass das alles schon richtig so ist, dass ja nur "böse" Menschen von Drohnen getötet werden?
Woher willst du das wissen? Kennst du die Todesliste? ...und kam es nicht schon viel zu oft vor, dass zufällige Passanten mitgetötet  wurden?
...und wie merkwürdig, dass die USA nur da Weltpolizei spielt, wo ihre Interessen sind, wo sie davon Vorteile haben...

Hass und Verachtung erntet man *nicht* deshalb, weil man *Verbrecher* überführt /tötet!


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_*"Jazenjuk spricht in der ARD von Sowjeteinmarsch in Deutschland - und die Medien schweigen*

Bis Mittwoch galt es in der deutschen Medienlandschaft als historisch gesicherte Tatsache, dass während des Zweiten Weltkriegs das Naziregime die Sowjetunion überfallen habe - und nicht umgekehrt. Guido Knopp & Co. hatten uns stets etwas vom Geheimunternehmen Barbarossa der Nazis erzählt, die einen "Blitzkrieg" auch im Osten geplant hatten.
Doch diese Lesart des Einmarschs von Nazideutschland beansprucht nunmehr in der ARD und in den angeschlossenen Medien offenbar keine durchgehende Geltung mehr. In einem nicht als Satire erkennbarenTagesthemen-Interview gab der ukrainische Machthaber Arseni Jazenjuk nach seiner Deutung zum Besten:_"Die russische Aggression in der Ukraine, das ist der Angriff auf die Weltordnung und auf die Ordnung in Europa."_:
_“Wir können uns alle sehr gut auf den sowjetischen Anmarsch in die Ukraine und nach Deutschland erinnern. Das muss man vermeiden.” ......."_

*Nazipropaganda in den Tagesthemen? | Telepolis*


----------



## Leob12 (11. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das sich Russland nicht militärisch einmischt ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Zumal sich die Soldaten auf der Krim ja mehr oder weniger offen als Russen aus Sevastopol zu erkennen gaben.
> Dafür geht es aus russischer Sicht um zu viel... unsere Putinfreunde fragen doch so gern nach "Qui bono"..komischerweise nie, wenn man die Frage auch mit "Russland" beantworten könnte... echt merkwürdig



Die Annektion der Krim wurde doch maßgeblich von Spaznaz-Einheiten, oder zbV-Truppen, ausgeführt. Das waren keine unerfahrenen Freiheitskämpfer oder patriotische Russen die mal gedient haben. Klar, solche waren auch dabei, aber ohne das gezielte Einsickern von zbV-Truppen wäre es nicht derart einfach gewesen. Oder glaubst du Putin überlässt eine solche Aktion stinknormalen Soldaten? Eher nicht, wenn man so viele Veteranen aus Tschetschnien etc zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Anticrist (11. Januar 2015)

> Fertig mit deiner Märchenstunde?
> Dein sinnfreies Aneinanderreihen von Wörtern  ist wirklich nur Geblubber! Aber schön, dass du Spaß dabei hast, wie man an deinen Smileys erkennen kann.



Habe ich tatsächlich 

Und ja, es kamen Kommentare in denen ALLE Demonstranten des Maidan per se zu Faschisten deklariert wurden 




> "Faschisten" gegen "Faschisten"?
> Wie schade, dass du  auf einen Block zurückgreifen musstest.



Wie du vielleicht hättest erahnen können - ein Mindestmaß an zerebraler Masse vorausgesetzt, war das lediglich ein Hinweis, das die Welt nicht nur Schwarz und weiß ist ... Bei Konflikten nationaler Interessen, ist es durchaus logisch auch auf die Manpower ultranationaler und nötigenfalls rechtsextremer Kräfte zu setzen ... dass das AUCH die Russen machen und nicht nur die Ukrainer ist nur logisch.

Aber ein Youtube Video das _irgendeinen _Zug zeigt, der _irgendwo _durch die Pampa fährt und ein paar militärische Transporter und Jeeps geladen hat, ist ein Beleg für eine Truppenbewegung der NATO in die Ukraine mit gleichzeitigem herbeifantasieren des 3. Weltkrieges?! Ahja!




> Oh das ist lustig:
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du so auf transatlantische Verschwörungstheorien stehst! Über das "Team" mit dem Spiegel-Online zusammen gearbeitet hat, hast du dich doch sicher informiert.



Ja natürlich alles mainstream Medien zersetzt von CIA-MOSSAD-Billerberger Agenten die eine Propagandaschlacht gegen Friedensfreund Putin führen.

Abgesehen davon ist es völlig egal wer diese Videos gesammelt hat, ihre Echtheit erkennen sogar die Russen an ... Na Ups!

_



			Die USA hat sich selbst zur "Weltpolizei" ernannt.... sich selbst ernennen - macht so etwas nicht ein Diktator?
Wäre es nicht die Aufgabe der UN, wenn es eine "Weltpolizei" geben muss?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Weil es wenn es hart auf hart kommt IMMER nur die Amerikaner sind die auch handeln... IS ist das besten Beispiel.. in Deutschland schreien wir Demokratie, Frieden, Nie wieder Krieg blah blah und fühlen uns dann bei einem Schluck Mate Tee ganz toll dabei - wir sind ja die Guten... während in anderen Ländern der Welt unter unseren Augen das pure Böse wütet .. jeder will das diesem Einhalt geboten wird.. aber keiner will was dafür tun.. das sollen dann doch lieber wieder die Amis allein regeln ...





			Hass und Verachtung erntet man *nicht* deshalb, weil man *Verbrecher* überführt /tötet!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein? Frag mal die Juden dieser Welt was sie getan haben ....
_


> Bis Mittwoch galt es in der deutschen Medienlandschaft als historisch gesicherte Tatsache, dass während des Zweiten Weltkriegs das Naziregime die Sowjetunion überfallen habe - und nicht umgekehrt. Guido Knopp & Co. hatten uns stets etwas vom Geheimunternehmen Barbarossa der Nazis erzählt, die einen "Blitzkrieg" auch im Osten geplant hatten.



Komisch.. auf dem ach so gleichgeschalteten Portal Spiegel Online ist genau dieses Interview in der Kategorie Satire gelandet ... weil er ganz offensichtlich Unsinn erzählt


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2015)

... eigentlich ignoriere ich den betreffenden Vorposter aus Gruenden, die ich seinerzeit auch erklaert habe.

Aber diesen Duennpfiff kann ich einfach nicht unwidersprochen lassen:

Nazipropaganda in den Tagesthemen?

Noe, keine Nazipropaganda. Das scheint dem Verfasser des Telepolis-Pamphlets auch durchaus bewusst gewesen zu sein, weshalb er als letztes pseudojournalistisches Feigenblatt die These mit einem Fragezeichen beendet. Was den wuetenden Mob aber nicht schert, weil der da schon laengst die immer gleichen Gesaenge angestimmt hat ...

Was ist tatsaechlich passiert?

Die Tagesthemen der ARD haben am 7. Januar ein vor der Sendung aufgezeichnetes Interview mit Arseni Jazenjuk ausgestrahlt. In diesem fallen u. a. auch diese Saetze:

_“Wir koenen uns alle sehr gut auf den sowjetischen Anmarsch in die Ukraine und nach Deutschland erinnern. Das muss man vermeiden.”_

Lesen wir das doch mal langsam und Wort fuer Wort. Anmarsch, *in* die Ukraine, *nach* Deutschland.

Russland ist 1939 in Polen einmarschiert und hat es besetzt. Am 22. September nahmen deutsche und sowjetische Truppen gemeinsam eine Militaerparade ab; es wurden Hakenkreuz- gegen Rote Fahnen getauscht und einander artig zur Erreichung der Kriegsziele gratuliert. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Das Gebiet der heutigen Ukraine wurde bis zum Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges durch die Sowjetunion von Deutschland befreit - aber eben auch danach von ihr besetzt.

Und schliesslich hat die Rote Armee eben gerade nicht an den Grenzen der damaligen Sowjetunion haltgemacht, sondern ist, wie alle Alliierten, bis nach Berlin vorgedrungen. Dem Vernehmen nach soll sie auch erkleckliche Zeit geblieben sein. Ebenfalls dem Vernehmen nach soll es, wie schon zuvor in Polen und der Ukraine, auch beim Vorstoss in Deutschland zu erheblichen, von Rotarmisten begangenen Kriegsverbrechen gekommen sein.

Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch wird gerne darauf verkuerzt, dass Hitlerdeutschland seinerzeit befreit wurde. Das ist, blickwinkelabhaengig, auch richtig und zweifellos gut, schliesst aber das Vorgenannte nicht aus.

Wo ist jetzt nochmal der Fehler in Jazenjuks Aussage? Und wo betreibt die boese ARD als neue Speerspitze der deutschen Luegenpresse - uebrigens ein Begriff, der im Dritten Reich von Deutschland gern und oft benutzt wurde - Nazipropaganda?

Ja, hier wird ohne Luft zu holen Propaganda betrieben; es wird verkuerzt, verdreht, sinnentstellt, weggelassen oder schlicht gelogen. Aber von wem und warum?

Think twice.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> _
> Machst du es dir nicht etwas zu einfach, wenn du dir einredest, dass das alles schon richtig so ist, dass ja nur "böse" Menschen von Drohnen getötet werden?
> Woher willst du das wissen? Kennst du die Todesliste? ...und kam es nicht schon viel zu oft vor, dass zufällige Passanten mitgetötet  wurden?_



Das sagt viel zu Deiner Lesekompetenz, da ich doch selbst geschrieben habe, dass bei Drohnenangriffen auch unschuldige Menschen ihr Leben verlieren.


----------



## timosu (12. Januar 2015)

Man wird hier vom Mod verwarnt wenn man hier kurz und klar seine Meinung hierzu äußert... Ganz schlecht obwohl ich nur gesagt habe, dass dieses Thema mit der Ukraine nur eine ganze Lüge ist! Und das ist sie auch wenn man sich die aktuelle Lage der Welt und ihre Verschwörungen sich genauer anschaut. 

Ich hab keine Zeit ein paar Romane in den Foren zu schreiben wie manch anderer hier aber ich bin auch nicht verpflichtet dazu! Dies ist meine Meinung und diese vertrete ich und dazu sollte man nicht diese lächerliche Verwarnung abgeben. Oder ist dies hier im Forum etwa üblich das man direkt unterdrückt wird lieber ruyven_macaran


----------



## efdev (12. Januar 2015)

timosu schrieb:


> Man wird hier vom Mod verwarnt wenn man hier kurz und klar seine Meinung hierzu äußert... Ganz schlecht obwohl ich nur gesagt habe, dass dieses Thema mit der Ukraine nur eine ganze Lüge ist! Und das ist sie auch wenn man sich die aktuelle Lage der Welt und ihre Verschwörungen sich genauer anschaut.
> 
> Ich hab keine Zeit ein paar Romane in den Foren zu schreiben wie manch anderer hier aber ich bin auch nicht verpflichtet dazu! Dies ist meine Meinung und diese vertrete ich und dazu sollte man nicht diese lächerliche Verwarnung abgeben. Oder ist dies hier im Forum etwa üblich das man direkt unterdrückt wird lieber ruyven_macaran



das ganze ist hier fehl am platz für gewöhnlich gehört das hier hin : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2015)

timosu schrieb:


> Man wird hier vom Mod verwarnt wenn man hier kurz und klar seine Meinung hierzu äußert... Ganz schlecht obwohl ich nur gesagt habe, dass dieses Thema mit der Ukraine nur eine ganze Lüge ist!



Sowas kannst du aber nicht einfach schreiben ohne nähere Details zu bringen wieso du der Meinung bist.
Beschwere dich also nicht beim Moderator sondern überlege mal was andere User von dem Satz halten sollen?
So ganz ohne Begründung geht es nun mal nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> _
> Weil es wenn es hart auf hart kommt IMMER nur die Amerikaner sind die auch handeln... IS ist das besten Beispiel.. in Deutschland schreien wir Demokratie, Frieden, Nie wieder Krieg blah blah und fühlen uns dann bei einem Schluck Mate Tee ganz toll dabei - wir sind ja die Guten... während in anderen Ländern der Welt unter unseren Augen das pure Böse wütet .. jeder will das diesem Einhalt geboten wird.. aber keiner will was dafür tun.. das sollen dann doch lieber wieder die Amis allein regeln ..._



Oh ja, im Zweifelsfall sind es aber auch immer die Amerikaner die erst dafür sorgen das irgend ein Land so destabilisiert wird das Gruppen wie der IS entstehen und Amok laufen können. Fast alle größeren Konflikte ab ca. 1970 in die die USA eingegriffen haben sind erst durch Handlungen der USA so dermaßen eskaliert das man gezwungen war militärisch zu handeln. Die USA hier hin zu stellen als wären sie die einzigen die bereit wären für die Demokratie zu kämpfen grenzt einfach nur an absolute Absurdität. Ohne die die USA wären viele der Konflikte vermutlich nicht so stark eskaliert das ein Eingreifen in dieser Form notwendig geworden wäre.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2015)

Angst vor Russland: Litauens Regierung veröffentlicht Kriegshandbuch - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## robafan1 (15. Januar 2015)

Diese Angst ist sicherlich nicht unberechtigt, allerdings bleibt die Hoffnung, dass Russland kein NATO-Mitglied angreift. Im Falle des Bündnisfalles befinden wir uns nämlich im Beginn des 3. Weltkriegs.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Russland das vor hat oder je vor hatte, aber der Artikel ist insofern interessant, als dass er aufzeigt, wie viel Angst Russlands Handlungen in den ehemaligen Satellitenstaaten verbreiten. Ein gewisses Klientel hier hält ja ausschliesslich Russlands Befindlichkeiten in diesem Konflikt für wichtig.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Januar 2015)

Eine aktuellere Karte der derzeitigen Ereignisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Vergleich dazu, die Karte vom 13. Oktober:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Situation am Flughafen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nno6HctZEKI

Artillerie bei Mariupol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyOrohDwuEg


----------



## QUAD4 (24. Januar 2015)

super artikel mal wieder. hab mir extra nen fake account gemacht auf facebook weils da teilweis bessere artikel gibt als auf blogs. insbesondere zusammengefasst. der tag hat eben nur 24std.

aber lest selbst:


> Bisher bezichtigten sich beide Konfliktparteien gegenseitig, wenn irgendwo eine Mörser- oder Artilleriegranate Zivilisten in den Tod riss. Der deutsche Außenminister Frank-Walter Steinmeier wurde auch nicht müde, regelmäßig beide Seiten zur Mäßigung und Vernunft aufzurufen.
> 
> Putintreue Kritiker der Ereignisse in der Ukraine sprechen sogar von einem Genozid der Ukraine an der "russischen Bevölkerung", und nehmen dabei oft die russischsprachige ukrainische Bevölkerung gleich mit unter den Deckmantel ihrer völkischen Argumentationsweise. Immer wird dabei vergessen, dass es die Ukraine ist, welche mehrmals Opfer von Genozid und Ethnozid durch Russland geworden ist. Zudem stellen freie Journalisten, wie etwa bellingcat (https://www.bellingcat.com/) oder correctiv (https://www.correctiv.org/) schnell fest, woher die tödlichen Geschosse wirklich kommen. Doch dann ist Steinmeiers Aufruf an beide Seiten bereits in aller Munde, Russlands verlogene Propaganda hat bereits zehn mögliche Theorien aufgestellt - eine verrückter als die andere - und am Ende waren es die jüdischen Nazis der Junta in Kyiv sowie ihre amerikanischen Finanzierer.
> 
> ...



quelle: https://www.facebook.com/thebavaroukrainian/posts/999888023374508


----------



## Anticrist (24. Januar 2015)

Sowas darfst du hier doch nicht schreiben.. das ist doch eh alles gefaked... 
unsere Putinfreunde werden dir auch gleich erklären, warum die Grad Raketen gar nicht von den Separatisten gekommen sein können 

War am Wochenende auf einer Hochzeit in Schottland, da saß ein Mitglied der Royal Navy an meinem Tisch, der erzählte das die Russen seit ca 5 Jahren besorgniserregend aggressive Manöver abhalten, U-Boote in fremde Hoheitsgewässer schicken, Kollisionkurse setzen, sogar Schiffe mit der Zielerfassung anpeilen und ein allgemein sehr aggressiv Vorgehen an den Tag legen und Manöver aus dem Kalten Krieg abhalten..... sehr bedenklich.
Wie gut das mir unsere Kuschler versichert haben, das es Putin nur um den Friedensnobelpreis geht, das beruhigt mich zur Zeit sehr, danke dafür

Das Problem an den Separatisten ist doch, das es sich hier um stramm nationale bis hin zu faschistischen Freischärlern handelt. Normale Bürger kämen doch gar nicht auf die Idee einen bewaffneten Kampf für die "Freiheit" des eigenen Gebiets zu kämpfen und ggf zu sterben. Und Zar Putin beliefert sowas ganz offensichtlich noch mit schweren Waffen.
Was erwartet man denn wenn man solche Leute am Abzug spielen lässt.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Januar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Sowas darfst du hier doch nicht schreiben.. das ist doch eh alles gefaked...
> unsere Putinfreunde werden dir auch gleich erklären, warum die Grad Raketen gar nicht von den Separatisten gekommen sein können
> 
> War am Wochenende auf einer Hochzeit in Schottland, da saß ein Mitglied der Royal Navy an meinem Tisch, der erzählte das die Russen seit ca 5 Jahren besorgniserregend aggressive Manöver abhalten, U-Boote in fremde Hoheitsgewässer schicken, Kollisionkurse setzen, sogar Schiffe mit der Zielerfassung anpeilen und ein allgemein sehr aggressiv Vorgehen an den Tag legen und Manöver aus dem Kalten Krieg abhalten..... sehr bedenklich.
> ...



Ich wette mit dir, wenn du am Tisch mit einem Mitglied der Russischen Flotte sitzt, wird er dir das selbe über die NATO sagen und ich wette mit dir, dass beide Seiten recht haben. 

Die eine Seite führt Manöver durch und um zu zeigen, dass die andere Seite nicht "schwach" ist, werden ebenfalls Manöver durchgeführt. Nur weil wir nichts über NATO Manöver hören, oder was dort genau abläuft, heißt es doch nicht das nur Russische Streitkräfte so etwas machen.
Außerdem, wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen und du extra schreiben musst, dass jemand wie ich ein Putinfreund ist, dann tust du mir echt leid. Ich bin nicht Putins Freund, ich kenne den Mann nicht persönlich und ich finde auch nicht alles was er macht gut, aber man muss ihm zu gute halten, dass er die Wirtschaft seines Landes auf einen besseren Weg gebracht hat (siehe Auslandsverschuldung etc.). Viele werden jetzt gleich wieder aufschreien, weil der Putin ist ja ein böser und so loben darf man ja nur Obama und die USA. Doch im Grunde sind beide nicht perfekt. Der eine hat ein Foltergefängnis und lässt mit Drohnen auf der ganzen Welt Menschen hinrichten und der andere hat eine problematische Menschenrechtspolitik, vielleicht unterstützt er die die Armeen im Donbass, kann sein, aber wir haben keine Beweise dafür...ja es sieht vielleicht so aus, aber wir wissen deutlich weniger als unsere Herrschaften weiter oben mit ihren Satelliten. 

Wenn ich meine Einschätzung abgeben müsste, würde ich sagen, dass es sich um einen Machtkampf handelt. USA/NATO gegen Russland, denn wenn Russland wirklich im Geheimen Truppen in der Ukraine hat, dann kann man schwer davon ausgehen, dass die USA/NATO ebenfalls Truppen dort hat und sei es nur durch Söldnerarmeen wie Blackwater.
Ein Konflikt bei dem Menschen sterben ist nie gut, vor allem nicht wenn Zivilisten mit hineingezogen werden. Keine Seite kämpft fair, in einem Krieg gibt es keinen fairen Kampf und das einzig sinnvolle ist ein Ende des Konfliktes, mit einer Lösung wo beide Seiten damit Leben können, damit zukünftige Konflikte vermieden werden. Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass es hier nicht nur um die Ukraine geht, sondern auch um die Interessen des Westens und den Interessen Russlands.
Das Morden wird also noch fröhlich weitergehen....


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

Ach Ramons01, das ist doch ganz einfach.

Wenn Russland im *internationalem Luft- oder Seeraum* Manöver abhält, nennt unsere "seriöse" Presse das Provokation.

Wenn die USA hingegen in der Ukraine (einem Land das nicht zur NATO gehört) ein Manöver (Rapid Trident) abhält, wird es  Militärübung genannt.

Nur ganz ganz dumme Putinversteher wie du und ich sehen darin eine Ungleichbehandlung und Doppelmoral. Vernüftige Obamaversteher werden dir erklären, dass man das nicht vergleichen kann.

Quellen:

Ukraine: Nato startet Militärübung Rapid Trident - Putin protestiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russland provoziert mit Übungsflügen und Manövern - SPIEGEL ONLINE

PS: Zum Thema der Einmischung in die Ukraine.

Die Firma Blackwater soll 500 Söldner in der Ukraine im Einsatz haben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9R5UEVMJHE&x-yt-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534

Ein US-General zeichnet Verwundete in der Urkaine mit Medaillien aus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxNa4wpgWL8&x-yt-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534

Aber der böse Putin mischt sich ständig in die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine ein. Ist aber auch echt böse von ihm. 

Bestimmt ist der US-General vom KGB und die 500 Blackwater Söldner sind bestimmt auch alles Russen. Der ist aber auch verteufelt raffiniert der böse Putin


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2015)

Eine seit Jahren vertraglich geregelte Militärübung der NATO in der Ukraine ist tätsächllich etwas anderes als russische Scheinangriffe auf das Baltikum. 

Russlands Luftwaffe flog Scheinangriffe gegen Nato-Staaten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und was die angeblichen US-Sölder in der Ukraine betrifft, da würde ich gerne mal wissen auf welche Quelle sich Lüders beruft. So eine Behauptung gab es nämlich schon mal im Mai letzten Jahres. Dabei berief sich die BILD auf Geheimdienstinformationen. Blackwater bzw Academi dementierte diese Behupatung als Gerüchte von „unverantwortlichen Blogger und einem Onlinereporter". Die Behauptung lies sich nicht verifizieren. 

Wenn Lüders Behauptung stimmt, was ich anzweifle, dann wäre das aber in der Tat beunruhigend (aus den Gründen, die Lüders nannte), in Absprache mit der Regierung der Ukraine allerdings legal oder?


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was die angeblichen US-Sölder in der Ukraine betrifft, da würde ich gerne mal wissen auf welche Quelle sich Lüders beruft. So eine Behauptung gab es nämlich schon mal im Mai letzten Jahres. Dabei berief sich die BILD auf Geheimdienstinformationen. Blackwater bzw Academi dementierte diese Behupatung als Gerüchte von „unverantwortlichen Blogger und einem Onlinereporter". Die Behauptung lies sich nicht verifizieren.
> 
> Wenn Lüders Behauptung stimmt, was ich anzweifle, dann wäre das aber in der Tat beunruhigend (aus den Gründen, die Lüders nannte), in Absprache mit der Regierung der Ukraine allerdings legal oder?



Du darfst nicht vergessen dass jeder eine Privatarmee wie Academi [ehemals Blackwater] engagieren kann. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. Wer der Auftraggeber ist, ist dabei irrelevant.

Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob eine Privatarmee da herumgeistert oder ob es Speznas Leute ohne Hoheitsabzeichen sind. Wer die Speznas Leute hingeschickt hat ist klar.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen dass jeder eine Privatarmee wie Academi [ehemals Blackwater] engagieren kann. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. Wer der Auftraggeber ist, ist dabei irrelevant.
> 
> Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob eine Privatarmee da herumgeistert oder ob es Speznas Leute ohne Hoheitsabzeichen sind. Wer die Speznas Leute hingeschickt hat ist klar.



Eben das ist das Problem. Bei Speznas Einheiten wüsste man ja gleich, dass es Russische Einheiten sind, aber bei Blackwater Einheiten? Jeder kann sie bezahlen, dass ist richtig, aber die Seite für die sie kämpfen sollte eine Rolle spielen. Aktuell in dem Fall für die Ukrainische Armee und die hat bekanntlich kein Geld...

Es wäre auch ein leichtes für die CIA oder das Pentagon eine solche Firma wie Blackwater zu mieten um so selber aktiv im Konflikt mitmischen zu können. Im Irak waren nach dem Einmarsch fast nur noch Söldnereinheiten stationiert, die von den USA bezahlt wurden.

Selbst wenn Speznas-Trupps dort sind, spielt es keine Rolle solange man mit dem Finger nur auf Russland zeigt. Man kann, bei zwei bösen Kindern die streiten, nicht dem einen auf die Finger hauen und dem anderen einen Lolli schenken, wenn man genau weiß das er genauso so böse war. 

Dieser Konflikt wird durch den aktuellen Poltischen Kurs niemals gelöst werden, weil sich alle nur auf Russland einschießen. Die Interessen der anderen Konfliktparteien und vor allem der Parteien die noch nicht so sichtbar mitmischen, werden absichtlich ausgeklammert. Es ist halt nur schwer, als Mitglied eines Bündnisses, dass Interessen in der Ukraine hat , Friedensverhandlungen zu führen. Da wird es schnell zu Interessenskonflikten kommen. Am besten wären Verhandlungen unter Leitung von neutralen Staaten, aber was heißt neutral...? Die EU und NATO fällt weg, ebenso Staaten die eindeutig zu Russland helfen und welches Land, dass sich für diesen Konflikt interessiert bleibt da noch übrig? Vor allem sollte es auch noch ernst genommen werden...

Ich sehe da immer noch schwarz und ich wette, dass es noch einiges mehr gibt von dem wir keine Ahnung haben. Ob das jetzt mit Russland oder den Westlichen Ländern zu tun hat spielt sowieso keine Rolle....


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2015)

Neueste Meldung aus Absurdistan. Ukrainische Armee ist Fremdenlegion der NATO. 

Ukraine: Putin nennt ukrainische Armee Fremdenlegion der Nato - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Eben das ist das Problem. Bei Speznas Einheiten wüsste man ja gleich, dass es Russische Einheiten sind, aber bei Blackwater Einheiten? Jeder kann sie bezahlen, dass ist richtig, aber die Seite für die sie kämpfen sollte eine Rolle spielen. Aktuell in dem Fall für die Ukrainische Armee und die hat bekanntlich kein Geld...



Wie gesagt. Jeder kann Academi kaufen. Nur weil das ein US Unternehmen ist müssen das nicht die USA sein. Es muss auch nicht die Ukraine sein. Die haben bekanntlich kein Geld.
Wer hat den Geld und hat ein Interesse daran dass die Ukraine destabilisiert ist?
Mein Finger deutet leicht auf Russland.


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Januar 2015)

Threshold glaubst du eigentlich deinen eigenen Worten ?
Falls Russland die Ukraine hätte destabilisieren wollen, würden sie nur alle Kredite fällig stellen, aber das tun sie nicht...
Du weißt schon, dass der Hauptauftraggeber von Akademi die US-Regierung ist?
Aber wer interessiert sich hier schon für deinen Finger...




			
				QUAD4 schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutsche Außenpolitik hat gnadenlos versagt. Herr Steinmeier, geben  sie die diplomatische Führung im russisch-ukrainischen Krieg bitte an  ihren polnischen Kollegen Gregorz Schetyna ab!


Keine gute Idee! ... es sei denn du bist ein Fan von Geschichtsverfälschung. 

Moskau: Polens Außenminister Schetyna verhöhnt Kriegsgeschichte / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Threshold glaubst du eigentlich deinen eigenen Worten ?



Ich bin ja hier nicht der einzige, der seinen Worten glaubt. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Falls Russland die Ukraine hätte destabilisieren wollen, würden sie nur alle Kredite fällig stellen, aber das tun sie nicht...



Weil sie damit nur sich selbst ins Knie schießen würden.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass der Hauptauftraggeber von Akademi die US-Regierung ist?
> Aber wer interessiert sich hier schon für deinen Finger...



Und?
Nur weil die meisten Aufträge von der US Regierung kommen darf ein privat geführtes, gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen also keine anderen Dinge machen?

Meine Firma produziert hauptsächlich für den VW Konzern. Trotzdem machen wir nebenbei auch noch was für Mercedes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Eben das ist das Problem. Bei Speznas Einheiten wüsste man ja gleich, dass es Russische Einheiten sind, aber bei Blackwater Einheiten? Jeder kann sie bezahlen, dass ist richtig, aber die Seite für die sie kämpfen sollte eine Rolle spielen. Aktuell in dem Fall für die Ukrainische Armee und die hat bekanntlich kein Geld...



In der Ukraine agieren bereits mehrere einheimische Milizen mit Rückendeckung durch vermögende Oligarchen (nicht vergessen: Der ukrainische Staat mag arm sein, aber dem gingen einige Jahrzehnte Korruption vorraus...). Da würde ich nicht ausschließen, dass einige gleich noch ein paar "Fachkräfte" aus dem Ausland anwerben. Als stinknormaler Sicherheitsdienst werden Blackwater&Co ohnehin im Land aktiv sein, denn bei politischen Umbrüchen gibt es immer ein paar Leute, die sich mehr Sicherheit kaufen wollen und umgekehrt gibt es auf einmal einen Mangel an vertrauenswürdigen Institutionen.



> Es wäre auch ein leichtes für die CIA oder das Pentagon eine solche Firma wie Blackwater zu mieten um so selber aktiv im Konflikt mitmischen zu können. Im Irak waren nach dem Einmarsch fast nur noch Söldnereinheiten stationiert, die von den USA bezahlt wurden.



Es wäre selbst für Putin ein leichtes, die Firma anzuheuern. Oder für Kim Jong Un. Deswegen bringt einem diese Möglichkeit nicht weiter, sondern man muss nach konkreten Hinweisen suchen. Alles andere ist Unterstellung/Projektion eigener Phantasien. Aus dem Irakkrieg lassen sich jedenfalls keine Rückschlüsse ziehen. Da wurde Blackwater vor allem aus drei Gründen engagiert: Tote Blackwater-Mitarbeiter tauchen nicht als gefallen Soldaten in der Bilanz auf, aktive Blackwater-Mitarbeiter sind nicht auf Duldung der Regierung angewiesen, wie staatliche Truppen fremder Nationen und Blackwater musste schlichtweg nicht nach den Soldvorgaben für US-Soldaten zahlen. Klassischer Fall von Outsourcing.
Aber nichts hiervon passt auf die Ukraine, weil die USA da eben nicht im Krieg sind.



> Selbst wenn Speznas-Trupps dort sind, spielt es keine Rolle solange man mit dem Finger nur auf Russland zeigt. Man kann, bei zwei bösen Kindern die streiten, nicht dem einen auf die Finger hauen und dem anderen einen Lolli schenken, wenn man genau weiß das er genauso so böse war.



Nunja: Wenn es nachweislich russische Truppen sind, wird der Kindergarten eigentlich ziemlich einfach. Dann Zoffen sich die Kind A und Kind B nämlich um ein Spielzeug von Kind A im Zimmer von Kind A in einem Haus, in dem Kind B Hausverbot hat. Da kann man sehr, sehr eindeutig mit dem Finger zeigen. Kind A kriegt allenfalls eine Ermahnung, für die Art und Weise, wie es sich gewehrt hat.



> Dieser Konflikt wird durch den aktuellen Poltischen Kurs niemals gelöst werden, weil sich alle nur auf Russland einschießen. Die Interessen der anderen Konfliktparteien und vor allem der Parteien die noch nicht so sichtbar mitmischen, werden absichtlich ausgeklammert. Es ist halt nur schwer, als Mitglied eines Bündnisses, dass Interessen in der Ukraine hat , Friedensverhandlungen zu führen. Da wird es schnell zu Interessenskonflikten kommen. Am besten wären Verhandlungen unter Leitung von neutralen Staaten, aber was heißt neutral...? Die EU und NATO fällt weg, ebenso Staaten die eindeutig zu Russland helfen und welches Land, dass sich für diesen Konflikt interessiert bleibt da noch übrig? Vor allem sollte es auch noch ernst genommen werden...



In einem Konflikt, in dem eine Seite alles und jeden, der sie nicht aktiv unterstützt, der Lüge und gemeinsamen Sache mit dem Gegner bezichtigt, wirst du keine neutrale Instanz finden. Die Separatisten haben alle, bis rauf zur Uno, zum Feindbild erkoren.
Allerdings weiß ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, mit wem die Ukraine verhandeln soll. Die Separatisten wollen nicht verhandeln, die wollen erobern. Die Zivilbevölkerung der umkämpften Gebiete hat keine Repräsentanten. Putin behauptet, nichts mit der ganzen Sache zu tun zu haben. Ebenso unklar ist, worüber verhandelt werden sollte. Die Ukraine hat die Krim und die Kontrolle über zwei weitere Provinzen an russische Truppen verloren. Teile dieses Zustandes im Rahmen von Verhandlungen anzuerkennen würde bedeuten, Gebietsgewinne durch einen Angriffskrieg zu legitimieren. Das ist nicht nur für die Ukraine, sondern für so ziemlich jeden souveränen Staat der Welt, der ein solcher bleiben möchte, ein No-Go. Umgekehrt kursieren auf russischer Seite mittlerweile Geschichten bis hin zur systematischen Verfolgung russischstämmiger Personen und Putin hat sich als deren großer Retter und Befreier hochstilisiert - nicht nur im Donbas und auf der Krim, sondern auch in Georgien. Der wird unter heutigen Umständen definitiv nicht klein geben und irgend etwas von seinem Gewinn abgeben. Das wäre für ihn der politische (und vermutlich auch persönliche Bankrott).

Verhandlungen mit Niemanden über keinen Verhandlungsgegenstand führen zu keinem Ergebnis. Imho gibt es nur vier Möglichkeiten, wie die Sache ausgeht:
1. Den Separatisten werden die Mittel genauso knapp, wie der ukrainischen Regierung und der Krieg friert ein. Die Gebiete bleiben auf lange Zeit politisch umstritten, aber das zivile Leben kann sich wieder entfalten und der Endzustand ähnelt z.B. Taiwan. Das wird aber erst was, wenn Russland aufhört, Waffenlieferungen an die Separatisten zu ermöglichen - und das ist so schnell nicht zu erwarten.
2. Putin geht auf andere Art politisch bankrott (Zusammenbruch der russischen Wirtschaft, Sturz durch russische Oligarchen,...), sein Nachfolger will sich von ihm abgrenzen und gibt die eroberten Gebiete ganz oder teilweise zurück in ukrainische Hand.
3. Die ukrainische Regierung erobert zumindest den Donbass mit Gewalt.
4. Die Separatisten geben auf.

Ggf. gibts auch eine Mischung daraus, für jede Region anders. Die Krim wurde ja ohne größere Gefechte vereinnamt, hat also die erste Hälfte von 1. schon abgeschlossen. Für Lugansk halte ich 4. noch für Möglich. Da gab es meines Wissens nach schon länger keine Bemühungen um Gebietsgewinne mehr, die Führung war von Anfang weniger radikal und die Zivilbevölkerung dürfte die Schnauze voll haben. Für Donezsk sehe ich dagegen nur 3. als realistisch an


----------



## acc (26. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat den Geld und hat ein Interesse daran dass die Ukraine destabilisiert ist?



aufgrund der bekannten fakten hat die usa nicht nur ein interesse daran, sondern auch die sache eiskalt durchgezogen .


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Eine seit Jahren vertraglich geregelte Militärübung der NATO in der Ukraine ist tätsächllich etwas anderes als russische Scheinangriffe auf das Baltikum.
> 
> Russlands Luftwaffe flog Scheinangriffe gegen Nato-Staaten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Stellen wir uns doch erst einmal die Frage was eine Manöver überhaupt ist. Gucken wir mal was Wiki MilitÃ¤rmanÃ¶ver â€“ Wikipedia dazu zu sagen hat.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Zweck heutiger militärischer Manöver ist die Vorbereitung auf Einsatzsituationen, also auf bewaffnete Konflikte oder den Einsatz des Militärs zur Verhinderung von Terroranschlägen. Im Gegensatz dazu glichen die Manöver des 18. Jahrhunderts noch eher Paraden. Um den Ernstfall möglichst realistisch zu simulieren, kommen Platzpatronen, Übungsgranaten, Rauchgranaten (zur Simulierung des Einsatzes chemischer Waffen) und Ähnliches zum Einsatz.



Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, geht es darum den Erstfall zu üben. Also genau das, was Russland macht. Hmm bitte wo ist jetzt noch mal die "Provokation"?

So weiter im Text. 

Ukraine-Krise: 400 US-Söldner von Academi kämpfen gegen Separatisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Merkwürdig, Geheimdienstinformationen reichten doch auch in der Vergangenheit aus (z.b. der Abschuss den man den Separatisten unterstellt hat, die angebliche Invasionsarmee der Russen), aber jetzt sind Geheimdienstinformationen nichts mehr wert? Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn man sich da mal auf einen Linie einigen könnte.

Da bereits die "Regierung" der Ukraine nicht legal im Amt ist, stellt sich auch nicht die Frage nach der Legalität des Aufenthalts der Söldner. BTW, hatte der letzte rechtmäßige Staatsoberhaupt der Ukraine dazu auch sein ok gegeben? Das wäre doch mal eine interessante Frage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen dass jeder eine Privatarmee wie Academi [ehemals Blackwater] engagieren kann. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. Wer der Auftraggeber ist, ist dabei irrelevant.
> 
> Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob eine Privatarmee da herumgeistert oder ob es Speznas Leute ohne Hoheitsabzeichen sind. Wer die Speznas Leute hingeschickt hat ist klar.



Wer der Auftraggeber ist, ist mitnichten irrelevant, sondern sogar sehr entscheidend.

Du hast Recht es gibt keine eindeutigen Beweise, wer die Söldner hier anheuert. Da aber die USA bereits 5 Mrd in den unrechtmäßigen Regierungswechsel gesteckt haben, Herr Kerrys Sohn einen hohen Posten abbekommen hat, Herr Mccain auf dem Maidanplatz selbst anwesend war, in der neuen Regierung die US-Amerikanerin Natalija Jaresko das Finanzministerium bekommen hat, ein ranghoher US-General Verwundete in der Ukraine auszeichnet und die Söldner von Blackwater (heute Academi) schon früher die "Arbeit" für die US-Regierung im Ausland (z.b. Irak) übernommen hat, kann man zumindest Zusammenhänge erkennen (sofern man das denn will).



Split99999 schrieb:


> Neueste Meldung aus Absurdistan. Ukrainische Armee ist Fremdenlegion der NATO.
> 
> Ukraine: Putin nennt ukrainische Armee Fremdenlegion der Nato - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wenn der amtierende Chef des Allied Land Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in der Ukraine Verwundete auszeichnet, dann finde ich diesen Gedanken so gar nicht abwegig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxNa4wpgWL8



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Jeder kann Academi kaufen. Nur weil das ein US Unternehmen ist müssen das nicht die USA sein. Es muss auch nicht die Ukraine sein. Die haben bekanntlich kein Geld.
> Wer hat den Geld und hat ein Interesse daran dass die Ukraine destabilisiert ist?
> Mein Finger deutet leicht auf Russland.



Hmm und die meinst nicht, dass Academi das längst veröffentlich hätte, wenn dem so wäre?


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Januar 2015)

*US Söldner in der Ukraine 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELZmwakRU3c*

*Was die meisten Deutschen alles nicht wissen :*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGDmem-F96A*
*
Schon komisch, was im November 2013 im Ukrainischen Parlament verurteilt wurde:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bLg2pv0JZc*

...aber die USA hat natürlich kein Interesse an der Ukraine...


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2015)

Karuzoo



> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, geht es darum den Erstfall zu üben.  Also genau das, was Russland macht. Hmm bitte wo ist jetzt noch mal die  "Provokation"?



Das kannste ja mal die Balten fragen. 



> Merkwürdig, Geheimdienstinformationen reichten doch auch in der  Vergangenheit aus (z.b. der Abschuss den man den Separatisten  unterstellt hat, die angebliche Invasionsarmee der Russen), aber jetzt  sind Geheimdienstinformationen nichts mehr wert? Ich würde es begrüßen,  wenn man sich da mal auf einen Linie einigen könnte.



Die BILD beruft sich auf eine Geheimdienstinformation. Der Geheimdienst selber hat die angebliche Information nicht bestätigt bzw auf Nachfrage kein Kommentar abgegeben. Reicht das Wort der Bildzeitung aus? 



> Da bereits die "Regierung" der Ukraine nicht legal im Amt ist, stellt  sich auch nicht die Frage nach der Legalität des Aufenthalts der  Söldner.



So so, die Regierung der Ukraine ist nicht legal im Amt. Alle Länder des Westens sehen das anders. Ich meine sogar zu wissen, dass Putin die aktuelle Regierung anerkennt.  



> Du hast Recht es gibt keine eindeutigen Beweise, wer die Söldner hier anheuert.



Es gibt nicht mal eindeutige Beweise für angeheuerte Söldner. 



> Wenn der amtierende Chef des Allied Land Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in der Ukraine Verwundete auszeichnet, dann finde ich diesen Gedanken so gar nicht abwegig.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxNa4wpgWL8



Und wie findest du den Gedanken, dass die ukrainische Armee ihr eigenes Land verteidigt?


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Januar 2015)

*Putin bietet ukrainischen Kriegsdienst-Verweigerern die Möglichkeit sich in Russland zu retten!
*Der russische Präsident Vladimir Putin bietet ukrainischen Kriegsdienstverweigerern eine Chance sich in Russland vor dem Krieg zu retten!
Die Aufenthaltsdauer in Russland wird für Ukrainer im Einberufungsalter deutlich erhöht, so dass sie sich länger und absolut legal in Russland aufhalten dürfen, um nicht in den sinnlosen Bruderkrieg ziehen zu müssen!
Hinzu kommt, dass Russland die Studentenquote für ukrainische Studenten deutlich erhöht, so dass mehr junge Ukrainer nach Russland zum Studieren gehen können - statt in den blutigen Krieg!
Quelle: ÐŸÑƒÑ‚Ð¸Ð½ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð» ÑƒÐºÑ€Ð°Ð¸Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð·Ñ‹Ð²Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¸ÑÑŒ Ð² Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ -ÐµÑ€Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑ€Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑÐ¼ â€” LIFE | NEWS


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, Putin ist wirklich ein echter Wohltäter und Friedensmensch! Den Soldaten der ukrainischen Armee bietet er einen Platz in Russland, damit sie desertieren. Den Separatisten hingegen bietet er keinen Platz in Russland an und versorgt sie stattdesen lieber mit Waffen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Karuzoo
> Das kannste ja mal die Balten fragen.



Was soll ich die Balten denn fragen? Wie rechtmäßig Militärmanöver in internationalem Luftraum und Gewässer sind? Dafür muss ich die Balten nicht fragen, dass weiß ich auch so 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die BILD beruft sich auf eine Geheimdienstinformation. Der Geheimdienst selber hat die angebliche Information nicht bestätigt bzw auf Nachfrage kein Kommentar abgegeben. Reicht das Wort der Bildzeitung aus?



Die Bild (so wie viele andere Zeitungen auch) berufen sich häufig auf Geheimdienstinformation. Das ist gängige Praxis und wurde bisher im Forum nicht in Frage gestellt. Warum jetzt auf einmal hier? Etwas nicht zu bestätigen oder kein Kommentar abzugeben, ist übrigens auch kein Dementi.



Split99999 schrieb:


> So so, die Regierung der Ukraine ist nicht legal im Amt. Alle Länder des Westens sehen das anders. Ich meine sogar zu wissen, dass Putin die aktuelle Regierung anerkennt.



Alle Länder des Westens handelnd auch mit Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien. Das Argument "Alle Länder des Westens" ist in der Hinischt nicht viel wert. Wenn Putin so komprissbereit war die "Regierung" anzuerkennen, warum ist die "Regierung" in Kiew denn nicht bereit das Votum auf der Krim anzuerkennen? Beides sind doch Tatsachen die sich nicht mehr ändern.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht mal eindeutige Beweise für angeheuerte Söldner.



Die gibt es auch nicht dafür, dass Russland Kontrolle über die Separatisten in der Ostukraine hat. Btw, warum sollten die Bildzeitung und Herr Lüders lügen? Zumal ja nicht mal die Reporterin diese Information in Frage stellt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wie findest du den Gedanken, dass die ukrainische Armee ihr eigenes Land verteidigt?



Ach und Generäle fremder Länder zeichnen die eigenen Verwundeten aus? BTW, ich dachte doch der Souverän der Ukraine wäre das Volk und nicht die Armee. Der Wille des Volkes ist doch im Osten des Landes und auf der Krim eindeutig, warum wird das nicht respektiert? Den angeblichen Volkswillen auf dem Maidan soll ich doch laut unseren Medien und Politikern doch auch anerkennen.


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, Putin ist wirklich ein echter Wohltäter und Friedensmensch! Den Soldaten der ukrainischen Armee bietet er einen Platz in Russland, damit sie desertieren. Den Separatisten hingegen bietet er keinen Platz in Russland an und versorgt sie stattdesen lieber mit Waffen.



Beweise?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hmm und die meinst nicht, dass Academi das längst veröffentlich hätte, wenn dem so wäre?



Warum sollte ein Unternehmen eine Liste mit ihren Auftraggebern veröffentlichen?
Das macht nicht mal meine Firma und in der Branche ist es egal. In der Branche von Academi ist Verschwiegenheit wichtiger als Kohls alte Spendenliste.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Unternehmen eine Liste mit ihren Auftraggebern veröffentlichen?
> Das macht nicht mal meine Firma und in der Branche ist es egal. In der Branche von Academi ist Verschwiegenheit wichtiger als Kohls alte Spendenliste.


Schon klar, dass du die US-Regierung um jeden Preis verteidigen möchtest....
aber wenn du, wie du bereits  andeutest hast, immer noch die Meinung vertrittst, dass Russland Academi gekauft hat, um *gegen* die Ostukrainer zu kämpfen...und wir sprechen hier von einer US-Privatarmee, die eng mit der US-Regierung und den Geheimdiensten zusammenarbeitet, jeden Auftrag nur mit Genehmigung der US-Regierung überhaupt erst annimmt, ....
Mit solchen wilden Verschwörungstheorien kannst du die USA nicht retten, sondern stellst sie nur als Vollpfosten dar...wenn das dein Ziel war?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass du die US-Regierung um jeden Preis verteidigen möchtest....
> aber wenn du, wie du bereits  andeutest hast, immer noch die Meinung vertrittst, dass Russland Academi gekauft hat, um *gegen* die Ostukrainer zu kämpfen...und wir sprechen hier von einer US-Privatarmee, die eng mit der US-Regierung und den Geheimdiensten zusammenarbeitet, jeden Auftrag nur mit Genehmigung der US-Regierung überhaupt erst annimmt, ....
> Mit solchen wilden Verschwörungstheorien kannst du die USA nicht retten, sondern stellst sie nur als Vollpfosten dar...wenn das dein Ziel war?



Ich verteidige niemanden.
Geh mal in eine Anwaltskanzlei und frag ob du ihre Mandantenliste einsehen darfst.
Die werfen dich hochkant raus.
Genauso kannst du eine Zeitung nach ihrer Quelle fragen. 

Ich habe nicht gesagt dass Russland Academi gekauft hat. Ich weiß nicht mal ob Leute des Unternehmens in der Ukraine sind. 
Ich habe nur gesagt dass ich es mir eher vorstellen kann dass Russland Söldner beauftragt um für Unruhe zu sorgen als die USA. Die USA haben eigene Probleme. Die interessieren sich nur bedingt für die Probleme Europas.
Und noch mal. Academi ist ein Unternehmen dass Sicherheit anbietet. In jeglicher Form. Jeder kann sie beauftragen. 
Logisch dass die USA die Angebote des Unternehmens annimmt. Einfach deswegen weils preiswerter ist als eigenen Soldaten irgendwo hinzuschicken. Auch weils weniger präsent in der Öffentlichkeit ist.
Aber das gilt auch für andere Länder. Oder denkst du dass Ex-KBA Offiziere keine kleine Privatsoldaten unterhalten und für Geld Söldnerdieste anbieten?
Private Sicherheit ist ein großes Geschäft. Das lässt sich niemand durch die Lappen gehen.

Und die Verschwörungstheorien verbreitest du eher als ich.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Januar 2015)

Wie jetzt? Du glaubst nun den MainStream-Medien nicht mehr, wenn sie davon berichten, dass Academi in der Ukraine tätig ist?
....und trotzdem konnte dein Finger Richtung Russland zeigen, als wir hier über Academi sprachen?

Ob es deine "Meinung" oder deine "Vorstellung" ist, dass Russland Academi gekauft hat.... die USA, die den Einsatz dann genehmigt hätte, wäre der Vollpfosten, wenn sie Russland als "Auftraggeber" geheim halten würden!
...und deine "Vorstellungen" -  das sind  Verschwörungstheorien 

Ich stimme dir zu, dass die USA sich nicht für die Probleme Europas interessiert! Sie schaffen die Probleme, denn ohne die USA, die so massiv diesen Putsch in der Ukraine forciert und unterstützt hat, wäre im Land noch Frieden und kein Bürgerkrieg, Europa hätte ohne Druck der USA keine Sanktionen verhängt und müsste nicht massiv unsere Steuergelder für diesen Krieg in die Ukraine pumpen...

...und die USA haben ganz sicher Probleme, da sie immer noch nicht das erhoffte Öl und Gas fördern können,
dass Russland nicht von der "Welt"  so isoliert ist, wie die USA es gerne hätte,
und dass sie Russland mit dieser "ukrainischen Fremdenlegion der Nato" nicht so schwächen können, wie sie es geplant haben....


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du glaubst nun den MainStream-Medien nicht mehr, wenn sie davon berichten, dass Academi in der Ukraine tätig ist?
> ....und trotzdem konnte dein Finger Richtung Russland zeigen, als wir hier über Academi sprachen?



Wie gesagt. gut möglich dass Academi dort tätig ist. Hatte ich bisher noch nicht weiter gelesen da es mir auch eher wurscht ist wer da so tätig ist.
 Großunternehmer oder ausländische Firmen nehmen lieber private Sicherheitsleute als sich auf die örtliche Polizei zu verlassen. Durchaus nachvollziehbar und daher nur logisch dass sich Sicherheitsleute aus dem Ausland dort aufhalten und ihrer Tätigkeit nachgehen.
Aber es gibt nicht nur Academi im Sicherheitssektor. Wenn sind eine Menge Unternehmen aus der Branche dort tätig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ob es deine "Meinung" oder deine "Vorstellung" ist, dass Russland Academi gekauft hat.... die USA, die den Einsatz dann genehmigt hätte, wäre der Vollpfosten, wenn sie Russland als "Auftraggeber" geheim halten würden!
> ...und deine "Vorstellungen" -  das sind  Verschwörungstheorien



Engagieren ist was anderes als "kaufen". 
Wenn es Russland war haben sie es jedoch nicht nötig ein ausländisches Sicherheitsunternehmen zu beauftragen. Sie schicken die Speznas Leute ohne Hoheitsabzeichen und gut.
Das machen die Amerikaner mit den Navy Seals ja vielen Jahren so und die Britten mit SAS ebenso. Wieso sollten also die Russen das mit ihrem Spezialteam nicht ebenfalls machen? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, dass die USA sich nicht für die Probleme Europas interessiert! Sie schaffen die Probleme, denn ohne die USA, die so massiv diesen Putsch in der Ukraine forciert und unterstützt hat, wäre im Land noch Frieden und kein Bürgerkrieg, Europa hätte auf Druck der USA keine Sanktionen verhängt und müsste nicht massiv unsere Steuergelder für diesen Krieg in die Ukraine pumpen...



Das ist deine Meinung.
Meine Meinung ist dass Russland die Demonstrationen mit unterdrücken wollten was aber nach hinten losgegangen ist.
Dann sahen sie die Chance sich die Krim zu holen was sie gemacht haben. Dann kam die Sache im Osten, wo die Felle nun langsam wegschwimmen. Aber Putins Ego ist so groß dass er einen Rückzug nicht mehr einleiten kann, da es ihm sonst die Macht kostet und an seinem Stuhl klebt er.
Ergo macht er alles um die Separatisten weiterhin zu unterstützen. Egal was am Ende bei raus kommt.
Ich denke -- oder ich tippe mal  -- dass Putin irgendwann Klein beigeben wird. Denn Russlands Wirtschaft befindet sich gerade auf einer Talfahrt nach ganz unten. Ewig wird er das nicht durchhalten können. Die Oligarchen werden ihm was Husten wenn deren Geld den Bach herunter geht.

Und die Amerikaner haben schon immer Geld in Länder gepumpt wo es eine Demokratische Umstrukturierung gibt bzw. solche in Gang gesetzt.
Das machen die Europäer auch so wenn ich nicht irre. Und keine Ahnung wie viel Geld die Russen Kuba noch zuschanzen oder Serbien oder wem auch immer.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und die USA haben ganz sicher Probleme, da sie immer noch nicht das erhoffte Öl und Gas fördern können,
> dass Russland nicht von der "Welt"  so isoliert ist, wie die USA es gerne hätte,
> und dass sie Russland mit dieser "ukrainischen Fremdenlegion der Nato" nicht so schwächen können, wie sie es geplant haben....



Welches Öl? In der Ukraine? 
Guter Witz. 
Die USA interessieren sich aktuell nicht für Öl. Die fördern ihr Schiefergas und sind glücklich. Deswegen rauscht der Ölpreis ja in den Keller.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Januar 2015)

Finde es schade das wirklich 0 Einlenken von "eurer" Seite kommt, der großteil unserer Prognosen & Meldungen haben sich hier bewarheitet und das schon über Monate (Blackwater/Academi als Beispiel, deren Wirken ist seit Monaten auf "unserer" Seite bekannt,  von MH17 hört man immernochnichts obwohl die Blackbox seit Monaten in London oder jetzt sonstwo ausgewertet rumliegt, Auszüge wurden nur extrem Zensiert weitergegeben und enthielten an verwertbaren Informationen die irgendwas aufklären würden 0, Russland hat sich trotz immerwieder gegenteiliger Behauptungen selber nicht Aggressiv verhalten, hat keine Panikreaktionen oder sonst ein unberechenbares Verhalten gezeigt, Amerikanische Beteiligung & Interessen wurden lächerlicherweise über Monate abgestritten) wann genau bitte nochmal die Frage an euch wollt ihr denn bitteschön mal aufwachen ? 
Jetzt haben wir der Ukrainischen Regierung nochmal 500 Millionen in die Hand gedrückt,  das ist nichts anderes als Blutgeld, weil dieses Geld in letzter Konsequenz wieder neue Menschenleben kosten wird.  Ihr wirkt auf mich teilweise richtig Fanatisch, es gibt soviele Informationen & Geschehnisse die doch die ganze Lügenmaschinerie die bei uns in Gang gesetzt wurde offen gelegt haben. 
Trotzdem seht ihr immernoch Russland als den Aggressor der versucht irgendwelche Psychophatischen Machtspielchen mit uns zu treiben (Als wären wir in einer Mischung aus GZSZ und Apocalypse Now)
Gestern war ja 70 Jährige Befreiung Ausschwitz, wir haben es jetzt 70 Jahre später wieder Geschafft wieder Kriegerische Position gegen die Menschen einzunehmen die mit 28 Millionen Opfern Deutschland von den Nazis befreit haben. 
Nichmal eine ordentliche Einladung gab es.  Streit um Putin - Kritik von Auschwitz-Überlebendem - München - Süddeutsche.de
Es ist nurnoch eine Schande was wir als Europäer für eine Poltik gegenüber Russland treiben, egal wie der Krieg noch eskalieren wird, alleine den Schaden den die Beziehungen bisher genommen haben, werden wieder jahrzehnte brauchen ein vertrauensvolles verhältniss herzustellen. 

Aber wie du und andere Leute hier schon oft geschrieben haben und damit euer Weltbild offengelegt habt - es ist doch eigentlich egal wer was dort treibt und bei wievielen Lügen & Krummen Aktionen man uns erwischt - wir sind die guten und Russland eben die bösen. Bevor sich die Leute hier mal eingestehen das ihr Weltbild ein seltsamer Mischmasch aus NATO Presse & Cowboy Film ist, der nunmal mit der Realität garnichts zu tun hat, beißt ihr wahrscheinlich lieber ins Gras. 

Bedenkt das vor Monaten von Putinverstehern, Spinnern & Verschwörungstheoretikern soviel abstruser Schwachsinn kam der sich dann doch immerwieder bewahrheitet hat und eine persönliche Prognose (evtl. von den anderen "Mitspinnern" geteilt) ist, das sich dieser Krieg (vor Monaten noch Konflikt, da wurde ja noch ausgelacht als man von Krieg und der Schwere der Konfrontation aufgrund der Konfliktparteien gesprochen hat) noch ausdehnen wird zum 3. Weltkrieg.  Alleine schon die Gefahr muss euch doch mal zum Nachdenken bringen, wir reden davon das es wirklich soweit ausarten kann das wir uns alle gemeinsam über den Jordan jagen, diese Gefahr ist real gegeben. Es läge in der Verantwortung von uns allen uns wirklich mal bewusst zu werden welchen Scheiss "wir" da gerade alle gemeinsam treiben.  Ich poste nochmal was von 2 Persönlichkeiten, denen wirklich am gemeinsamen Friedlichen Zusammenleben gelegen ist, das sind nicht irgendwelche Verschwörungsspinner die was von Aliens erzählen. 
Das sind Geopolitische Koriphäen deren Erfahrungsschatz sich in den Angesprochenen Themen über Jahrzehnte erstreckt. 

Ich hoffe wirklich inständig "die Antileute unserer Position" nehmen sich mal die paar Minuten Zeit, setzen sich mit den Argumenten auseinander  und seis nur damit ihr euch weiterhin lustig machen könnt oder uns erklären warum dem denn nicht alles so ist. 
Kann man garnicht oft genug posten, klärt auf und fasst die zusammenhänge in der Ukraine wirklich neutral auf.  (Beide Redner, haben 0 mit irgendwelcher "Russenpropaganda" oder sonst irgendwas am Hut)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_CiiwGvXM 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx09hGW5sD0


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)Blackwater/Academi als Beispiel, deren Wirken ist seit Monaten auf "unserer" Seite bekannt(...)



Was ist da bekannt? Es gibt Meldungen ueber 400 Academi-Angestellte, die bei den ukrainischen Streitkraeften eingesetzt werden. Ist das schoen? Nein. Ist Krieg allgemein nicht. Aber ich haette Verstaendnis dafuer, wenn ein Land, dass keinem Verteidigungsbuendnis angehoert, eine marode Armee hat, in einer schweren Krise steckt und von seinem ueber Nuklearwaffen verfuegenden und mit diesen posierenden Nachbarn drangsaliert wird, nach jedem Strohhalm greifen wuerde.

Konjunktiv, weil es von Academi selbst abgestritten wird. Behauptet wird es trotzdem, zum Beispiel hier. Im gleichen Artikel ist auch die Rede von gezielten russischen Provokationen - die witzigerweise aber als kriegstreiberische NATO-Propaganda abgestritten werden. Sieht mir weniger nach Wahrheitssuche und mehr nach Cherrypicking aus?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)von MH17 hört man immernochnichts obwohl die Blackbox seit Monaten in London oder jetzt sonstwo ausgewertet rumliegt(...)



Das sie bereits ausgewertet ist, ist bis zur Praesentation eines abschliessenden Untersuchungsberichtes Spekulation. Von der Frage, was von der Blackbox ueberhaupt zu erwarten ist, mal abgesehen. Satellitenbilder eher nicht. Aber die liefert ja Moskau.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)Russland hat sich trotz immerwieder gegenteiliger Behauptungen selber nicht Aggressiv verhalten(...)



Nein, man schickt nur "Hilfs"konvois mit unbekannter Fracht ueber eine Grenze, die man angeblich sichern will in ein Land, dessen territoriale Integritaet man angeblich achtet. Schickt abzeichenlose Soldaten auf die Krim und Urlauber in den Donbass. Fliegt Scheinangriffe auf Staaten des Baltikums und Patrouillen vor Portugal. Fuerwahr, da sind besonnene Diplomaten am Werk.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)hat keine Panikreaktionen oder sonst ein unberechenbares Verhalten gezeigt(...)



Ausser gelegentlichem Gebrabbel von einer NATO-Fremdenlegion.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)weil dieses Geld in letzter Konsequenz wieder neue Menschenleben kosten wird.



Der Krieg kostet Menschenleben. Das Erobern eines de facto wertlosen Flughafens, der Beschuss einer Stadt. Nach eigenem Bekunden haben die sog. Separatisten seit Kriegsausbruch ca. 500 km2 Land erobert. Wie ist das moeglich? Wo man sich doch nur gegen die Kiewer Nazistrolche verteidigt.

Und wo wir schon von "Moeglichkeiten" sprechen - welche Unmengen Waffen und Munition muss in den Kasernen gehortet worden sein, die von den sog. Separatisten erobert wurden? Denn man schiesst ja bis heute froehlich weiter und Nachschub aus Russland ist ja nur ein Hirngespinst der NATO-EUSA-Luegenpressestelle.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)es gibt soviele Informationen & Geschehnisse die doch die ganze Lügenmaschinerie die bei uns in Gang gesetzt wurde offen gelegt haben.



Ja. Die meisten kommen von objektiven, vorurteilsfreien und unbeeinflussten Qualitaetsmedien wie der Russischen Agentur fuer internationale Informationen, RIA, und derem hippen Ableger Sputnik. Oder sind auf Youtube zu finden. Quellenangabe? Belege? Wozu?

Am Ende findet man das, wonach man sucht.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Trotzdem seht ihr immernoch Russland als den Aggressor der(...)



Ja, absolut unverstaendlich.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Gestern war ja 70 Jährige Befreiung Ausschwitz, wir haben es jetzt 70 Jahre später wieder Geschafft wieder Kriegerische Position gegen die Menschen einzunehmen die mit 28 Millionen Opfern Deutschland von den Nazis befreit haben.
> Nichmal eine ordentliche Einladung gab es.



Stimmt, gab es nicht. Und zwar fuer niemanden. Weil nicht Polen, sondern das ausrichtende Komitee einlaedt. Andere Staatsoberhaeupter haben den Weg nach Auschwitz gefunden. Was haben die bloss falsch gemacht?

Ich heisse die Aeusserungen des polnischen Aussenministers - ohne sie inhaltlich zu bewerten - nicht gut. Ich glaube aber, dass Russland dasselbe macht: Politik auf dem Buckel der dort geschundenen und ermordeten Menschen. Putin haette teilnehmen koennen - als Geste des Respekts den Menschengegenueber, die dort befreit wurden. Stattdessen verlangte er, als Befreier hofiert zu werden.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)Mischmasch aus NATO Presse & Cowboy Film(...)



Waeren doch bloss alle so differenziert und unvoreingenommen wie Du.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Das sind Geopolitische Koriphäen deren Erfahrungsschatz sich in den Angesprochenen Themen über Jahrzehnte erstreckt.



Klugheit steckt nicht nur in den Jahren, sondern im Kopf. (Kurt Tucholsky)


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schade, dass ein gewisser Putinversteher anderen vorwirft 0 einzulenken und sich dabei selbst keinen Millimeter von seinem altbekannten Standpunkt entfernt. Da das nun aber schon öfter vorgekommen ist - meist nach ner längeren Sperre - ist es für mich nicht überraschend.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Januar 2015)

Du könntest doch nichtmal meinen Standpunkt definieren.  Falls doch tu dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Januar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du könntest doch nichtmal meinen Standpunkt definieren.  Falls doch tu dir keinen Zwang an.



Dein Standpunkt ist ganz einfach: 

Alles, was die westlichen Medien publizieren ist einseitig und gelogen. Alles, was der Westen politisch macht, ist zum Schaden der ukrainischen Bevölkerung und grundsätzlich unrecht. 

Alles, was die russischen Medien und Dir genehme Quellen im Internet publizieren entspricht ohne jeden Zweifel der Wahrheit. Alles was Putin macht ist im Interesse der Ukrainischen Bevölkerung und moralisch völlig unantastbar.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Kindergarten, nc..

edit: Ich nenne oft "westliche Medien" als Quellen, weils zum Glück da auch noch Berichte gibt die Versuchen die Lage neutral wiederzugeben, in der Masse zitiere ich wahrscheinlich öfter unsere Westlichen Quellen als Ria/Rt whatver quellen.  Ohne Mist das ist halt das Problem des Anonymen Internets, aber mit welcher Altergruppe unterhalte ich mich hier eigentlich ? Wie alt seid ihr (genaue angaben müssen nicht sein) aber deine Reaktion hätte von einem 12 Jährigen sein können.  Wenn ihr wirklich so jung & naiv seid kann man euch keinen Vorwurf machen, aber dann haltet doch bitte einfach mit eurer Meinung zurück wenn ihr sowas nicht überblicken könnt. 

Hier haste ein Beispiel für einen neutralen Beitrag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mEdPG98CdE von ARD Monitor. Genau solche Berichte und Meinungen blitzen zum Glück immerwieder in unseren Medien auf, habt ihr euch mal gefragt ob die Macher solcher Berichte vor dem erstellen Crack rauchen, oder warum solche Berichte so dramatisch von dem "Mainstream Bild das Vermittelt wird" abweichen ?

Hier auch noch eine tolle Meinungsäusserung : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVk9X8ujyO4  - Nicht toll im Sinne von "juhu die bösen ammis (gähn)" sondern toll im Sinne von "endlich mal wieder eine klare analytische Wortmeldung die kein Nato Gewäsch darstellt und beide interessenlagen darzustellen versucht"


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2015)

Nato-Gewäsch ist es doch grundsätzlich nur, wenn es deinen Standpunkt nicht stützt. Und anhand deiner Beiträge kann man sehen, dass sich dieser über die letzten 200 Seiten nicht groß verändert hat. Deine Beiträge sind immer noch durchdrungen von Schuldzuweisungen an den Westen, kategorischer Ausklammerung von Kritik an Russland und den süffisanten Appellen, doch endlich mal aufzuwachen.  

Nomen est omen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Januar 2015)

Es wurde ja hier shcon mehrfach vergleichend (auch mit Quellen) gezeigt, dass eben nicht nur Russland Schuld an der aktuellen Situation in der Ukraine  hat. Aber weder der größten Teil der Medien, der größten Teil der Politiker noch der größte Teil der Forumsteilnehmer will das zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Das Feindbild Russland steht, und das wird von den meinsten auch ungefragt übernommen. Das zu kritisieren halte ich nach wie vor für legitim.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wurde ja hier shcon mehrfach vergleichend (auch mit Quellen) gezeigt, dass eben nicht nur Russland Schuld an der aktuellen Situation in der Ukraine  hat.



Jeder der hier objektiv liest und argumentiert sagt, dass Russland nicht alleine Schuld hat. Ebenso hat die EU ihren Beitrag geleistet und auch in der Ukraine ist nicht alles glatt gelaufen.
Nur fällt es einigen schwer sich einzugestehen dass Russland nicht der Heilsbringer ist, zu dem er hier hochstilisiert wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe kein Problem, damit Fehler auf russischer Seite einzugestehen. Auch nicht damit, dass in Russland nicht alles so läuft wie es wünschenswert wäre.

Womit ich ein Problem habe, ist das man bei der Ukraine-Kriese andere (in meinen Augen unverhältnismäßige) Maßstäbe an Russland anlegt, als an andere Staaten. Insbesondere gegenüber jenen Staaten die am lautesten von Demokratie und Menschenrechte reden und am wenigtens danach handelnd.

Das ist in meinen Augen (wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt) heuchlerisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Das sie bereits ausgewertet ist, ist bis zur Praesentation eines abschliessenden Untersuchungsberichtes Spekulation.



Das die Flugschreiber in größeren Teilen ausgewertet sind, ist spätestens seit dem  vorläufigen Untersuchungsbericht keine Spekulation mehr, sondern ebenso bekannt, wie die Ergebnisse. Dummerweise geben die halt nicht viel her, denn ein Flugschreiber kann nicht aufzeichnen, was außerhalbe der technischen Systeme eines Flugzeuges passiert. Für die Klärung der Frage, was MH-17 zum Absturz gebracht hat, müsste man die Überreste untersuchen. Aber da wird man solange "nichts hören" von neuen Erkenntnissen, wie die paramilitärischen Aktivitäten andauern. Mitlerweile dürfte es ohnehin verdammt aufwendig sein, Schäden an den Trümmerteilen in "vor Absturz" und "nach Absturz" zu kategorisieren. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass unter den Separatisten in die Lage der Fundstücke eingegriffen wurde, so dass selbst diese allenfalls noch halbherzig anhand von Zeugenaussagen rekonstruiert werden könnte.



> Der Krieg kostet Menschenleben. Das Erobern eines de facto wertlosen Flughafens, der Beschuss einer Stadt. Nach eigenem Bekunden haben die sog. Separatisten seit Kriegsausbruch ca. 500 km2 Land erobert. Wie ist das moeglich? Wo man sich doch nur gegen die Kiewer Nazistrolche verteidigt.



Naheliegend wäre, dass die Separatisten eine 500 km Sicherheitszone um ihr Territorium als genauso unerlässlich erachten, wie einige Verteidiger von Putins Außenpolitik 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du könntest doch nichtmal meinen Standpunkt definieren.  Falls doch tu dir keinen Zwang an.



Wie wäre es, wenn man aufhört, über Standpunkte anderer Forumsnutzer zu philosophieren und auf die Punkte einzugehen, die sie tatsächlich nennen?
Wir haben hier schon genug mit Anschuldigungen gegen diffuse "der ..." und Geschichten über die Aktivtäten diverser ominöser "...presse"n sowie unzählige weitere "die" und "wir" und ähnliches zu tun. Da muss man sich nicht auch noch Nebelschlösser von anderen Gesprächsteilnehmern bauen. Entweder die erklären ihren Standpunkt (und belegen ihn mir verlässlichen Quellen und Logik), oder ein Gespräch macht keinen Sinn


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Januar 2015)

Ach selbst wenn man hier Quellen und Logik bringt, hindert das doch niemanden daran in Russland den Bösewicht zu sehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Januar 2015)

Und zum Thema Demokratie und dass in Russland keine richtige Demokratie im *westlichen* Sinne herrscht, hier ein Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq3WX19gy8g


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Engagieren ist was anderes als "kaufen".


Richtig! 
Aber da du "kaufen" im Sinne von "engagieren" verwendet hast, war es* doch sehr nett von mir* (im Wissen, dass du auf Grund deiner Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche manchmal Probleme bei der Sinnerfassung hast, was du selbst einmal in diesem Forum geschrieben hast) mich des besseren Verständnisses deiner Wortwahl anzupassen.


			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt. Jeder kann Academi *kaufen.*







Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn es Russland war haben sie es jedoch nicht nötig ein ausländisches Sicherheitsunternehmen zu beauftragen. Sie schicken die Speznas Leute ohne Hoheitsabzeichen und gut.


Deine Aussage war,  dass  Russland Academie "engagiert" haben könnte!
Schön, dass du jetzt verstanden hast, dass das nicht logisch ist!




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung.
> Meine Meinung ist dass Russland die Demonstrationen mit unterdrücken wollten was aber nach hinten losgegangen ist.
> Dann sahen sie die Chance sich die Krim zu holen was sie gemacht haben. Dann kam die Sache im Osten, wo die Felle nun langsam wegschwimmen. Aber Putins Ego ist so groß dass er einen Rückzug nicht mehr einleiten kann, da es ihm sonst die Macht kostet und an seinem Stuhl klebt er.
> Ergo macht er alles um die Separatisten weiterhin zu unterstützen. Egal was am Ende bei raus kommt.
> Ich denke -- oder ich tippe mal  -- dass Putin irgendwann Klein beigeben wird. Denn Russlands Wirtschaft befindet sich gerade auf einer Talfahrt nach ganz unten. Ewig wird er das nicht durchhalten können. Die Oligarchen werden ihm was Husten wenn deren Geld den Bach herunter geht.


Schöne Story - nur schade für dich, dass es nicht den Fakten entspricht!
Merkwürdiger Weise hat Russland den von Steinmeier mit ausgehandelten Vertrag, der von allem am Maidan Beteiligten unterschrieben wurde, anerkannt!
Der USA gefiel diese friedliche Lösung leider nicht  ..... (auch hierfür gab es schon genug Infos im Thread)
Ich kann Putins Ego nicht einschätzen....aber da du ihn persönlich zu kennen scheinst und dich so gut auskennst  - ist es größer, als dass der Bush-Familie?
In dem gerade tobenden Wirtschaftskrieg gegen Russland verlieren nicht nur russische Oligarchen ihr Geld...frag mal die europäische Wirtschaft und die Bauern! Bisher scheinen deine Oligarchen aber enger denn je  hinter Putin zu stehen.
Auch Europa ist Opfer dieser amerikanischen Geopolitik und Deutschland verliert dadurch viele Arbeitsplätze. Mit unseren Steuergeldern finanzieren wir, statt Europa zu sanieren, auf "Wunsch  der USA" lieber einen Krieg!
Das sind natürlich alles grandiose Punkte die jetzige Außenpolitik so zu verteidigen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Amerikaner haben schon immer Geld in Länder gepumpt wo es eine Demokratische Umstrukturierung gibt bzw. solche in Gang gesetzt.
> Das machen die Europäer auch so wenn ich nicht irre. Und keine Ahnung wie viel Geld die Russen Kuba noch zuschanzen oder Serbien oder wem auch immer.


Die Amerikaner haben auch immer schon Krieg geführt und auch alle Länder platt gemacht, die ihren Handel auf Euro umstellen wollten - das bedeutet nicht, dass es richtig ist und immer so weiter gehen darf! Es wäre traumhaft, wenn du die gleichen Maßstäbe, mit/unter denen du Russland verurteilst auch für die USA anwenden würdest....




Threshold schrieb:


> Welches Öl? In der Ukraine?
> Guter Witz.
> Die USA interessieren sich aktuell nicht für Öl. Die fördern ihr Schiefergas und sind glücklich. Deswegen rauscht der Ölpreis ja in den Keller.



Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal besser informieren und auch mal die eingefügten Quellen und Links hier öffnen und lesen. (war bereits Thema in diesem Thread)
Exxon und Shell kämpfen um ukrainische Öl- und Gasfelder | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile dürfte es ohnehin verdammt aufwendig sein, Schäden an den Trümmerteilen in "vor Absturz" und "nach Absturz" zu kategorisieren. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass unter den Separatisten in die Lage der Fundstücke eingegriffen wurde, so dass selbst diese allenfalls noch halbherzig anhand von Zeugenaussagen rekonstruiert werden könnte.


Oh du hast zu erwähnen vergessen dass die bösen Separatisten auch die Leichen der Absturzopfer "verschleppt" hatten.... und trotzdem für  ihr Handeln (wobei sie notwendiger Weise auch Leichen unter Trümmern bergen mussten) von der OSZE gelobt wurden!

Die damals extra gestartete Großoffensive der ukrainischen Armee gegen die Separatisten genau in dieser Gegend, die bewirkte, dass die Trümmer nicht geborgen werden konnten und Spezialisten diese vor Ort nicht untersuchen konnten und mit der man auch 2 Wochen hätte warten können.... - ist natürlich ganz unwichtig.





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, wenn man aufhört, über Standpunkte anderer Forumsnutzer zu philosophieren und auf die Punkte einzugehen, die sie tatsächlich nennen?
> Wir haben hier schon genug mit Anschuldigungen gegen diffuse "der ..." und Geschichten über die Aktivtäten diverser ominöser "...presse"n sowie unzählige weitere "die" und "wir" und ähnliches zu tun. Da muss man sich nicht auch noch Nebelschlösser von anderen Gesprächsteilnehmern bauen. Entweder die erklären ihren Standpunkt (und belegen ihn mir verlässlichen Quellen und Logik), oder ein Gespräch macht keinen Sinn


Dann bin ich mal auf eure verlässlichen Quellen, Logik und Darstellungen gespannt und hoffe, dass ihr unsere Links wenigstens mal öffnet und auf unsere Argumente eingeht




			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der hier objektiv liest und argumentiert sagt, dass Russland nicht alleine Schuld hat. Ebenso hat die EU ihren Beitrag geleistet und auch in der Ukraine ist nicht alles glatt gelaufen.
> Nur fällt es einigen schwer sich einzugestehen dass Russland nicht der Heilsbringer ist, zu dem er hier hochstilisiert wird.


Eigentlich lese ich doch sonst nur von euch, dass Russland an allem Schuld hat! 
Komisch, dass du die USA , mit dem größten Interesse  an diesem Ukrainekonflikt und der größten Einflußnahme auf die Ukraine und auf Europas Handeln, gar nicht erwähnst....


@ all
Jetzt mal wieder ein absolute uncoole Frage von mir die sicher viel zu unbequem ist als dass sich jemand traut darauf zu antworten. 

Hat jemand, der angegriffen wird, ein Recht darauf, sich und sein Leben zu verteidigen?...oder darf er dass nur, wenn es in unserem (westlichen) Interesse ist?
Die ukrainische Armee hat ganz klar ihre ostukrainischen Bürger angegriffen, weil diese die unrechtmäßige selbsternannte Übergangsregierung nicht anerkennen wollten. Warum dürften sich die Ostukrainer nicht verteidigen, wo doch diese unrechtsmäßige Putschregierung nicht bereit war mit, den Ostukrainern zu reden und eine friedliche gemeinsame Lösung zu suchen?


----------



## Putinversteher (29. Januar 2015)

Das ist halt eben genau der Punkt, "unsere" Aussenpolitik hat Russland bildlich gesprochen ein Messer an die Kehle gesetzt. Russland war in diesem Konflikt BISHER kein Aggressor und wir sollten alle gemeinsam beten das sie nicht auf den Trichter kommen das sie selber in eine Agierende Lage kommen wollen (das würde bedeuten das sie den Druck Militärisch erhöhen) Putin hat mich bis zu diesem Konflikt nicht großartig Interessiert, einfach weils keinerlei Aggressionen zwischen unseren Nationen gab. Ich muss ihm einfach nur zugute halten das er als Staatschefs Russlands bisher sehr besonnen reagiert hat wenn man die komplexe Lage und welcher Sprengstoff daran hängt bedenkt. 
Zum 3. Millionensten Mal in diesem Thread, ich habe nichts und 0 gegen die Amerikanische Bevölkerung, eben weil (so wie hier) eine Dessinformation mit den eigenen Bürgern getrieben wird das alles zu spät ist (und das auf einem perfiedem Level das sich eben nichtmal die berühmte Russenpropaganda mithalten kann). Schaut mal seit Jahrzehnten werden nur irgendwelche Feindbilder genannt, wir haben diesen und jenen Diktator gemeinsam an der Seite der USA Abgesägt, einen Haufen Völker in Unglück gestürzt und Millionende Menschenleben GEMEINSAM im NATO Bund auf dem Gewissen. Ja Russland hat sich in der Vergangenheit eben genauso behindert verhalten und das Wettrüsten mitgespielt, auch Länder attakiert, aber Russland hat dieses Verhalten eben seit ihrem eigenen Zerfall als ehemalige Sowietunion abgelegt, weil sie irgendwann auch dieses Spiel durchschaut haben und nichtmehr teil davon sein möchten. 
Die Bürger hier haben irgendwelche Feindbilder von anderen Nationen und mit denen hat die USA/NATO und wir in Europa (speziell England & wir in Deutschland) partizipiert. 
Bisher war das auch kein Dramatisches Risiko für den Weltfrieden (konnte keine kompletten Weltkriege auslösen) weil sich eben Nationen wie der Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien und was weiß ich noch wieviele Nationen nicht wehren konnten. Russland kann das und wird das auch und das mitten in Europa und vor allem sind es wir in Deutschland die wenn es eskaliert die ersten Sein die es erwischt. Wir haben seit den Aktionen vom Maidan dort etwas in Gang gebracht das wenn wir hier nicht die Kurve Kriegen später als Anfang des 3. Weltkriegs in den Büchern stehen wird.  Fällt euch nicht auf das der ganze Käse der euch bisher verkauft wurde 0 Sinn macht (Putin hat in einem Akt von Größenwahnsinn das Armenhaus Ukraine um seine Nationalistischen Ziele zu verfolgen die Ukraine annektiert) was hat sich seit dem Maidan getan ? 
Er hat 1x seine Truppen zur Absicherung seines Stützpunkts gesendet (hat aber auch dort nicht die vorher ausgemachte maximale Truppengröße die auf der Krim erlaubt ist überschritten) hat damit gleichzeitig für die Ukrainische Armee die Krim dicht gemacht und (natürlich auch aus eigenem Interesse) die Unabhängigkeit der Krim unterstützt (die Krim wurde und wird nicht "heimgeholt" sondern soll ihren Unabhängigen Status behalten, die Leute auf der Krim haben auch keine Lust sich Russland komplett unterzuordnen, sondern wollen jetzt "ihr eigenes Ding" machen)  was für Russland auch akzeptabel ist. (Weil in Russlands Interesse liegt das sich 0 Natotruppen an direkter Grenze befinden und vor allem der Hafen Stützpunkt weiterhin für Russische Truppen frei zugänglich sein muss)
Wir als Teil der Nato sind leider einfach seit 2001 komplett übergeschnappt, schaut doch mal an was passiert ist, wir entführen Menschen aus xbeliebiebigen Ländern, halten sie ohne Prozess über 1 Jahrzehnt fest und quälen und foltern diese Menschen in dieser Zeit, wir überwachen den kompletten Planeten in Echtzeit, dreht doch mal den Fall um, stellt euch mal vor Afghanische Dronen würden um die "sicherheit" Afghanistans abzusichern über Berlin fliegen und dort täglich Menschen umbringen, kriegt ihr denn noch was mit ? Wir sind leider Schlimmer als jedes Bild von Schurkenstaaten geworden, als jedes Bild von Schurkenstaaten das wir gezeichnet haben. Wir foltern !!! Folter und Menschenrechte schließt sich aus. Und wenn wir jetzt nicht 3 vor 12 ( Wissenschaftler warnen vor Apokalypse: Jetzt ist es nur noch drei vor zwölf - N24.de ) langsam die Kurve bekommen und unser eigenes Handeln hinterfragen, dann ist hier bald schicht im Schacht. Es hört sich komplett Panisch an "Hilfe hilfe Atomarer Krieg" Aber was genau erwartet ihr, wird passieren wenn die Lage eskaliert (was ja realistischerweise durch diesen Krieg jeden Tag passieren kann) und die NATO und Russland dann aufeinandertreffen ?


Edit: Ukraine-Krieg: Regierung verteilt Prämien an Soldaten | ZEIT ONLINE
Und ich hatte schon sorge die Ukraine würde Schwachsinn mit "unserem" Geld von der Eu treiben...


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Aber da du "kaufen" im Sinne von "engagieren" verwendet hast, war es* doch sehr nett von mir* (im Wissen, dass du auf Grund deiner Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche manchmal Probleme bei der Sinnerfassung hast, was du selbst einmal in diesem Forum geschrieben hast) mich des besseren Verständnisses deiner Wortwahl anzupassen.



Ja. Natürlich. 
Kaufen. Engagieren. Beauftragen. Gibt viele Worte für die gleiche Sache.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> deine Aussage war,  dass  Russland Academie "engagiert" haben könnte!
> Schön, dass du jetzt verstanden hast, dass das nicht logisch ist!



Ja. *Könnte*. Was auch sonst.
Aber Russland hat es es eigentlich nicht nötig fremde Firmen mit irgendwas zu beauftragen. Die habe ihre Spezialeinheiten. Hoheitsabzeichen ab und los. Daher bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass Academi und andere Sicherheitsfirmen von Unternehmen beauftragt worden sind die dort tätig sind. Wer das im Einzelnen ist werden wir sowieso nicht erfahren.

Das mit den Spezialeinheiten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen haben die Amerikaner auch. Ebenso die Briten. Warum also sollten die Amerikaner Academi beauftragen? Solche "heiklen" Sachen wie du sie behauptest würde ich doch nicht in die Hände von Stümpern legen. Das mache ich lieber selbst.
Bin Laden wurde auch nicht von Academi Leuten getötet. Das haben Spezialeinheiten der Armee gemacht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schöne Story - nur schade für dich, dass es nicht den Fakten entspricht!
> Merkwürdiger Weise hat Russland den von Steinmeier mit ausgehandelten Vertrag, der von allem am Maidan Beteiligten unterschrieben wurde, anerkannt!
> Der USA gefiel diese friedliche Lösung leider nicht  ..... (auch hierfür gab es schon genug Infos im Thread)
> Ich kann Putins Ego nicht einschätzen....aber da du ihn persönlich zu kennen scheinst und dich so gut auskennst  - ist es größer, als dass der Bush-Familie?
> ...



Wieso nicht den Fakten?
Das ist meine Meinung. Du redest hier ständig was von Meinungen. Jetzt darf man wieder keine haben. Entscheide dich mal.
Fakt ist dass deine Fakten nicht den Fakten entspricht die mir bekannt sind. Ergo kannst du dir aussuchen welchen "Fakten" du nun glauben willst.
Es gibt außerdem kein Wirtschaftskrieg. Es gibt Sanktionen weil Putin denkt dass er über ein anderes Land entscheiden kann und alle das anerkennen. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Anhand der russischen Börse kann man sehen wie den Russen gerade das Geld flöten geht. Wie lange schauen sich die Oligarchen das noch an? Sicher nicht mehr sehr lange. Dann werde sie die Notbremse ziehen und Putin entmachten.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben auch immer schon Krieg geführt und auch alle Länder platt gemacht, die ihren Handel auf Euro umstellen wollten - das bedeutet nicht, dass es richtig ist und immer so weiter gehen darf! Es wäre traumhaft, wenn du die gleichen Maßstäbe, mit/unter denen du Russland verurteilst auch für die USA anwenden würdest....



Was die Amerikaner gemacht hatten ist aber völlig irrelevant.
Ich kann dir auch vorhalten was Russland gemacht hatte. Spielt aber ebenso wenig eine Rolle.
Es geht um den Konflikt hier und heute und da hat Russland einen großen Anteil dran dass der so eskaliert ist.
Außerdem verteidige ich die USA nicht. Dir sollte langsam mal klar sein dass mir die Amerikaner im Prinzip Wumpe sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal besser informieren und auch mal die eingefügten Quellen und Links hier öffnen und lesen. (war bereits Thema in diesem Thread)
> Exxon und Shell kämpfen um ukrainische Öl- und Gasfelder | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



Was haben privat geführte, gewinnorientierte Unternehmen -- und es geht nicht nur um Exxon und Shell sondern noch um viele andere -- mit den USA zu tun?
Die Unternehmen machen ihre Sachen um weiterhin Umsätze zu erzielen und Gewinne zu machen. Du solltest es doch wissen dass sich die Unternehmen einen Dreck um Staaten und Menschen kümmern.
Abgesehen davon dass ein Italienisches Unternehmen die Mehrheit daran hält und alle anderen erst mal in die Röhre gucken.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eigentlich lese ich doch sonst nur von euch, dass Russland an allem Schuld hat!
> Komisch, dass du die USA , mit dem größten Interesse  an diesem Ukrainekonflikt und der größten Einflußnahme auf die Ukraine und auf Europas Handeln, gar nicht erwähnst....



Da kannst du mal sehen wie schlecht du die Posts von anderen liest.
Vielleicht solltest du den Thread noch mal von Anfang an durchlesen und genau lesen was jemand schreibt bevor du den Kamm scherst. 
Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung dass man es der Ukraine überlassen sollte mit wem sie Handel treiben will und mit wem nicht.
Die Geschichte mit der Krim ist schon schlimm genug. Aber der Osten der Ukraine wird garantiert nicht an Russland fallen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Hat jemand, der angegriffen wird, ein Recht darauf, sich und sein Leben zu verteidigen?...oder darf er dass nur, wenn es in unserem (westlichen) Interesse ist?
> Die ukrainische Armee hat ganz klar ihre ostukrainischen Bürger angegriffen, weil diese die unrechtmäßige selbsternannte Übergangsregierung nicht anerkennen wollten. Warum dürften sich die Ostukrainer nicht verteidigen, wo doch diese unrechtsmäßige Putschregierung nicht bereit war mit, den Ostukrainern zu reden und eine friedliche gemeinsame Lösung zu suchen?



Wo wurden denn die russische stämmigen Ostukrainer angegriffen?
Wer hat sich denn plötzlich von Kiew losgesagt und meinte polternd dass er unabhängig werden will?
Separatismus ist eben nicht gerne gesehen. Vor allem nicht mit Waffengewalt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wurden denn die russische stämmigen Ostukrainer angegriffen?
> Wer hat sich denn plötzlich von Kiew losgesagt und meinte polternd dass er unabhängig werden will?
> Separatismus ist eben nicht gerne gesehen. Vor allem nicht mit Waffengewalt.



Vor allem sind separatistische Umtriebe auch in Russland streng verboten. Auf extremistische Handlungen, die die territoriale Integrität des Landes infrage stellen, stehen in Russland bis zu 5 Jahre Haft. Zu Recht. In der Ukraine hingegen unterstützt Russland separatistische Umtriebe mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln und verlangt von der ukrainischen Regierung, dass sie mit den Separatisten verhandelt.  

Zensur in Russland: Bedrohung aus dem Netz - taz.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Dieses Verbot gilt übrigens auch in anderen Ländern (z.b. der USA und den Westen).

Das hat aber auch nicht diese Länder abgehalten die unrechtmäßige Regierung in Kiew anzuerkennen und von Russland zu verlangen, er solle mit dieser nicht rechtmäßigen Regierung verhandeln.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2015)

Hä? Es geht um Separatismus.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieses Verbot gilt übrigens auch in anderen Ländern (z.b. der USA und den Westen).



Ist doch auch richtig so.
Wenn sich eine Region abseilen will bzw. unabhängig werden möchte dann kann man das so machen wie die Schotten. Also die Bevölkerung fragen ob die überhaupt wollen.
Leider wollten die Schotten aber mehrheitlich nicht und daher sind sie weiterhin Teil Großbritanniens. 
In Spanien gibt es ähnliche Bestrebungen. Belgien besteht praktisch aus zwei Teilen.
Aber in keinem dieser Länder gibt es offenen Krieg.
Abgesehen davon haben die russisch stämmigen Leute in der Ukraine ja schon einen Staat in den sie gehen können. Einfach mal über die Grenze und vorbei ist alles. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass in Russland offenbar nur Platz ist für ukrainische Soldaten. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntwicklungen-der-ukraine-298.html#post7130689


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Wäre doch schön, wenn die ukraninische Armee aufhören würde auf ihre Bevölkerung zu schießen. Schließlich mussten schon ca. 4000 Menschen für die falsche Politik der Ukraine sterben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass in Russland offenbar nur Platz ist für ukrainische Soldaten.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntwicklungen-der-ukraine-298.html#post7130689



Das ist echt mal ein Zeichen. 
Ich kann schon fast den Friedensnobelpreis sehen. 
Er soll lieber endlich mal die Russen die in den anderen Ländern auffordern ins gelobte Land zurück zu kehren.
Israel macht sowas ständig.
Und auch unser alter Freund, Scheitelträger und Führersprecher -- ja. Riichtigg. Genau der  -- hat die Deutschen aus anderen Teilen der Welt nach Hause geholt.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern dass meine Großeltern sagten -- die ursprünglich in Bessarabienen gelebt haben -- dass der Schnauzbärtige sie "von dort heraus geholt" hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Den Friedensnobelpreis wird Putin wohl kaum bekommen. Dafür müsste er wohl Menschen per Drohne ermorden sonst wird das nichts


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Friedensnobelpreis wird Putin wohl kaum bekommen. Dafür müsste er wohl Menschen per Drohne ermorden sonst wird das nichts



Ach. Nach der Georgen Sache hatte er gute Chancen.
Jetzt mit der Ukraine sind sie gestiegen. 
Obama kriegt demnächst den Umweltengel weil er so bescheiden Fracking macht -- aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Ja das driftet sonst wieder in OT ab. 

Aber man sieht einmal mehr, es kommt halt darauf an, wer was macht und nicht was man macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ all
> Jetzt mal wieder ein absolute uncoole Frage von mir die sicher viel zu unbequem ist als dass sich jemand traut darauf zu antworten.
> 
> Hat jemand, der angegriffen wird, ein Recht darauf, sich und sein Leben zu verteidigen?...oder darf er dass nur, wenn es in unserem (westlichen) Interesse ist?
> Die ukrainische Armee hat ganz klar ihre ostukrainischen Bürger angegriffen, weil diese die unrechtmäßige selbsternannte Übergangsregierung nicht anerkennen wollten. Warum dürften sich die Ostukrainer nicht verteidigen, wo doch diese unrechtsmäßige Putschregierung nicht bereit war mit, den Ostukrainern zu reden und eine friedliche gemeinsame Lösung zu suchen?



Meiner Erinnerung nach haben aufständische in der Ukraine zu den Waffen gegriffen, die Macht an sich gerissen und lokale politische Institutionen, Polizei, etc. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert. Wohlgemerkt: Das alles bevor irgend eine wie auch immer von diesen Leuten beurteilte Regierung irgendwelche Regelungen zu deren Lasten hätte beschließen können. Geschweige denn, bevor zivile/politische Gegenwehr gegen diese gescheitert wäre und Gewalteinsatz als letztes Mittel hätte legitimieren können. Die ostukrainische Handlungskette ging eindeutig von den Milizen aus, ohne Prokation angegriffen und seit dem in der Verteidigung ist der ukrainische Staat.
Und spätestens seit den separatistischen Angriffen auf zivile Infrastruktur in Mariuopol, also einer Stadt, die definitiv nicht zu den Autonomie beanspruchenden Gebieten gehört, kann man auch getrost von einem Angriff auf die ukrainische Nation als ganzes sprechen.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Zum 3. Millionensten Mal in diesem Thread, ich habe nichts und 0 gegen die Amerikanische Bevölkerung...



Was übrigens für das Thema dieses Threads sowas von egal ist und somit nicht mehr als 2999998 Wiederholungen bedarf...



> , eben weil (so wie hier) eine Dessinformation mit den eigenen Bürgern getrieben wird das alles zu spät ist (und das auf einem perfiedem Level das sich eben nichtmal die berühmte Russenpropaganda mithalten kann). Schaut mal seit Jahrzehnten werden nur irgendwelche Feindbilder genannt, wir haben diesen und jenen Diktator gemeinsam an der Seite der USA Abgesägt, einen Haufen Völker in Unglück gestürzt und Millionende Menschenleben GEMEINSAM im NATO Bund auf dem Gewissen. Ja Russland hat sich in der Vergangenheit eben genauso behindert verhalten und das Wettrüsten mitgespielt, auch Länder attakiert, aber Russland hat dieses Verhalten eben seit ihrem eigenen Zerfall als ehemalige Sowietunion abgelegt, weil sie irgendwann auch dieses Spiel durchschaut haben und nichtmehr teil davon sein möchten.



Es wäre mir neu, dass sich Russland von den Taten der Sowjetunion distanziert. Ganz im Gegenteil: Vor kurzem hat Putin für sich eine besonders hervorgehobene Behandlung verlangt, weil ein gewisses ** von sowjetische Soldaten (insbesondere auch aus der Ukraine(!)) befreit wurde. Und der Georgien-Konflikt steht imho klar in der Tradition der sowjetischen Aktivitäten z.B. in Afghanistan.



> Er hat 1x seine Truppen zur Absicherung seines Stützpunkts gesendet (hat aber auch dort nicht die vorher ausgemachte maximale Truppengröße die auf der Krim erlaubt ist überschritten)



Er hat seine Truppen auf ukrainischen Territorium gegen ukrainische Einheiten eingesetzt. Dieser Einsatz ist nicht von Stationierungsverträgen gedeckt, sondern ein Einmarsch. Und es gab keinerlei aktue Bedrohung, gegen denen er seinen Stützpunkt hätte absichern müssen, noch irgend eine Legitimation, Sicherheitsaktivitäten jenseits der Stützpunkt-Umzäunung durchzuführen.



> Wir als Teil der Nato sind leider einfach seit 2001 komplett übergeschnappt, schaut doch mal an was passiert ist, wir entführen Menschen aus xbeliebiebigen Ländern, halten sie ohne Prozess über 1 Jahrzehnt fest und quälen und foltern diese Menschen in dieser Zeit,



Ich weiß nicht, was "ihr" "als NATO" macht, aber bislang sind mir solche Aktivitäten nur von einem einzigen NATO-Mitglied in großer Zahl und nur von einigen wenigen weiteren als Unterstützern bekannt. Und ich wüsste nicht, dass irgend eine dieser Aktivitäten von NATO-Grämien unterstützt oder im Rahmen von NATO-Einsätzen legitimiert wäre.
Ebenfalls nicht bekannt wäre mir, dass irgend etwas davon in der Ukraine stattgefunden hätte. Aber vielleicht könntest du ja ein paar Informationen vorlegen, die den Bezug zum Threadthema herstellen?




Split99999 schrieb:


> Vor allem sind separatistische Umtriebe auch in Russland streng verboten. Auf extremistische Handlungen, die die territoriale Integrität des Landes infrage stellen, stehen in Russland bis zu 5 Jahre Haft. Zu Recht. In der Ukraine hingegen unterstützt Russland separatistische Umtriebe mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln und verlangt von der ukrainischen Regierung, dass sie mit den Separatisten verhandelt.
> 
> Zensur in Russland: Bedrohung aus dem Netz - taz.de



Genauso unter Strafe stehen müsste übrigens auch Dessertation von der russischen Armee. Merkwürdigerweise werden Soldaten, die auf die russische Fahne eingeschworen sind, trotzdem nicht bestraft, wenn sie an der Seite der Separatisten kämpfen... (vergl. auch Transnistrien-Konflikt...)


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber man sieht einmal mehr, es kommt halt darauf an, wer was macht und nicht was man macht.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es geht um Vorschlusslobeeren und die hat Obama gekriegt und dann nicht geliefert.
Aber das Komitee -- oder wer auch immer das entscheidet -- hatte schon mehrmals richtig tief ins Klo gegriffen was Friedensnobelpreise angeht.
Daher ist es mir immer Wumpe wer den kriegt.

Aber lassen wir das. Nicht das die Mods gleich wieder angelaufen kommen. 
Ich denke dass wir bei dem Thema Friedensnobelpreis für Obama die gleiche Meinung vertreten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Natürlich.
> Kaufen. Engagieren. Beauftragen. Gibt viele Worte für die gleiche Sache.



Na geht doch 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Könnte. Was auch sonst.
> Aber Russland hat es es eigentlich nicht nötig fremde Firmen mit irgendwas zu beauftragen. Die habe ihre Spezialeinheiten. Hoheitsabzeichen ab und los. Daher bin ich ja auch der Meinung dass Academi und andere Sicherheitsfirmen von Unternehmen beauftragt worden sind die dort tätig sind. Wer das im Einzelnen ist werden wir sowieso nicht erfahren.
> 
> Das mit den Spezialeinheiten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen haben die Amerikaner auch. Ebenso die Briten. Warum also sollten die Amerikaner Academi beauftragen? Solche "heiklen" Sachen wie du sie behauptest würde ich doch nicht in die Hände von Stümpern legen. Das mache ich lieber selbst.
> Bin Laden wurde auch nicht von Academi Leuten getötet. Das haben Spezialeinheiten der Armee gemacht.



Warum bloß ist die USA Hauptauftraggeber von Academi?
Warum lässt die USA Teile ihrer Armee von Academi ausbilden, wenn es doch solche "Stümper" sind?
Informiere dich doch bitte! Es gibt genug Reportagen über Blackwater und all die anderen Privatarmeen.

Aber da du "es lieber selbst machen willst"...die Ukraine hat tolle Angebote, für alle, die gern mal "töten" wollen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nicht den Fakten?
> Das ist meine Meinung. Du redest hier ständig was von Meinungen. Jetzt darf man wieder keine haben. Entscheide dich mal.
> Fakt ist dass deine Fakten nicht den Fakten entspricht die mir bekannt sind. Ergo kannst du dir aussuchen welchen "Fakten" du nun glauben willst.
> Es gibt außerdem kein Wirtschaftskrieg. Es gibt Sanktionen weil Putin denkt dass er über ein anderes Land entscheiden kann und alle das anerkennen. Dem ist aber nicht so.



Versuch nicht vom Thema abzulenken und mir  zu verbieten, eine Meinung zu deiner Meinung zu haben!
Aber klar, es gibt kein Öl in der Ukraine, es gibt keinen Wirtschaftskrieg....
Die Sanktionen sind Teil dieses Wirtschaftskriegs gegen Russland und deine Meanstream-Medien schreiben  darüber. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Anhand der russischen Börse kann man sehen wie den Russen gerade das Geld flöten geht. Wie lange schauen sich die Oligarchen das noch an? Sicher nicht mehr sehr lange. Dann werde sie die Notbremse ziehen und Putin entmachten.


Anhand deiner Begeisterung für diesen "Traum" hoffe ich doch, dass du darauf nicht  "gewettet" hast, weil dir dann leider auch viel "Geld flöten gehen" wird.  
Wolltest du dich nun doch nicht mehr weiter über "Putins Ego" äußern? Ist es doch kleiner als das der Bush-Familie? 




Threshold schrieb:


> Was die Amerikaner gemacht hatten ist aber völlig irrelevant.
> Ich kann dir auch vorhalten was Russland gemacht hatte. Spielt aber ebenso wenig eine Rolle.
> Es geht um den Konflikt hier und heute und da hat Russland einen großen Anteil dran dass der so eskaliert ist.
> Außerdem verteidige ich die USA nicht. Dir sollte langsam mal klar sein dass mir die Amerikaner im Prinzip Wumpe sind.



Dafür dass du die US-Regierung nicht verteidigst, gibst du dir aber sehr viel Mühe jede Beteiligung  der USA am* Ukraine-Konflikt* (also nicht dem Konflikt hier und heute) zu verharmlosen und am besten ganz zu leugnen.
Ohne die USA hätten wir keinen Ukrainekonflikt!





Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben privat geführte, gewinnorientierte Unternehmen -- und es geht nicht nur um Exxon und Shell sondern noch um viele andere -- mit den USA zu tun?
> Die Unternehmen machen ihre Sachen um weiterhin Umsätze zu erzielen und Gewinne zu machen. Du solltest es doch wissen dass sich die Unternehmen einen Dreck um Staaten und Menschen kümmern.
> Abgesehen davon dass ein Italienisches Unternehmen die Mehrheit daran hält und alle anderen erst mal in die Röhre gucken.


Muss ich dir wirklich Politik und Politiker erklären?
Die Werbebanner vor denen  Frau Nuland: „Wir haben mehr als 5 Milliarden Dollar investiert, um der Ukraine zu helfen, Wohlstand, Sicherheit und Demokratie zu garantieren.“ sagte, waren da nicht zufällig!




Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen wie schlecht du die Posts von anderen liest.
> Vielleicht solltest du den Thread noch mal von Anfang an durchlesen und genau lesen was jemand schreibt bevor du den Kamm scherst.
> Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung dass man es der Ukraine überlassen sollte mit wem sie Handel treiben will und mit wem nicht.
> Die Geschichte mit der Krim ist schon schlimm genug. Aber der Osten der Ukraine wird garantiert nicht an Russland fallen.


Keine Angst Threshold, ich weiß ganz genau, was jeder hier im Thread wann und zu welchem Thema geschrieben hat! 
...und da du jetzt schreibst, dass du *weiterhin* der Meinung bist.... , ja warum dürfte die Ukraine denn vorher nicht allein über die Ukraine entscheiden sondern erst jetzt, wo die US-Marionetten-Regierung, die ganz klar im Sinne der USA zu handeln hat, in Kiew sitzt?
Ohne aktive Einmischung der USA in der Ukraine wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine, es gäbe keine Separatisten und kein Bürgerkrieg!
Wie schade, dass dir die Interessen der USA in der Ukraine wichtiger sind als die Ukrainer
Für  mich wäre es am wichtigsten dass dieser Bürgerkrieg endlich beendet wird und die Ukrainer nicht von Kiew weiter gezwungen werden, auf ihr eigenes Volk zu schießen!




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Erinnerung nach haben aufständische in der Ukraine zu den Waffen gegriffen, die Macht an sich gerissen und lokale politische Institutionen, Polizei, etc. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert. Wohlgemerkt: Das alles bevor irgend eine wie auch immer von diesen Leuten beurteilte Regierung irgendwelche Regelungen zu deren Lasten hätte beschließen können. Geschweige denn, bevor zivile/politische Gegenwehr gegen diese gescheitert wäre und Gewalteinsatz als letztes Mittel hätte legitimieren können. Die ostukrainische Handlungskette ging eindeutig von den Milizen aus, ohne Prokation angegriffen und seit dem in der Verteidigung ist der ukrainische Staat.


...eine sehr gute Beschreibung der Ereignisse in Kiew!
Du willst diesen Putsch in Kiew jetzt aber nicht den Ostukrainern anlasten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wurden denn die russische stämmigen Ostukrainer angegriffen?
> Wer hat sich denn plötzlich von Kiew losgesagt und meinte polternd dass er unabhängig werden will?
> Separatismus ist eben nicht gerne gesehen. Vor allem nicht mit Waffengewalt.


Oh ihr habt  vergessen, wie die Panzer der ukrainischen Armee in die Ostukraine fuhren und die Menschen sich dort unbewaffnet vor die Panzer gestellst haben! 
...und plötzlich hat sich niemand losgesagt! 
Euch ist entgangen, dass die USA der Ukraine unbedingt ihre Form der Demokratie bringen wollten und deshalb durch ihre Vasallen einen gewaltsamen Putsch  durchführten und den rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine, der kein Millitär gegen seine ukrainischen Bürger einsetzen wollte, stürzten.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum bloß ist die USA Hauptauftraggeber von Academi?
> Warum lässt die USA Teile ihrer Armee von Academi ausbilden, wenn es doch solche "Stümper" sind?
> Informiere dich doch bitte! Es gibt genug Reportagen über Blackwater und all die anderen Privatarmeen.



Weils preiswerter ist.
Wieso die Armee irgendwo hinschicken wenn es ein Unternehmen wie Academi das auch machen kann nur preiswerter?
Es geht immer ums Geld. Auch bei den Russen.
Nur gibt man bestimmte Dinge eben nicht ab. die macht man noch selbst.
Und dass es Szümper sind hat der Irak Krieg doch gezeigt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Versuch nicht vom Thema abzulenken und mir  zu verbieten, eine Meinung zu deiner Meinung zu haben!
> Aber klar, es gibt kein Öl in der Ukraine, es gibt keinen Wirtschaftskrieg....
> Die Sanktionen sind Teil dieses Wirtschaftskriegs gegen Russland und deine Meanstream-Medien schreiben  darüber.



Die Sanktionen sind politisch gewollt. Die Wirtschaft hat völlig andere Interessen. Das hat man gut daran gesehen als die Chefs diverser Deutscher Dax Konzerne in Russland waren.
Ein Wirtschaftskrieg würde völlig anders aussehen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Begeisterung für diesen "Traum" hoffe ich doch, dass du darauf nicht  "gewettet" hast, weil dir dann leider auch viel "Geld flöten gehen" wird.
> Wolltest du dich nun doch nicht mehr weiter über "Putins Ego" äußern? Ist es doch kleiner als das der Bush-Familie?



Was hat Bush damit zu tun und wieso versteifst du dich immer so auf die Amerikaner?
Leichte Phobie? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dafür dass du die US-Regierung nicht verteidigst, gibst du dir aber sehr viel Mühe jede Beteiligung  der USA am* Ukraine-Konflikt* (also nicht dem Konflikt hier und heute) zu verharmlosen und am besten ganz zu leugnen.
> Ohne die USA hätten wir keinen Ukrainekonflikt!



Wie überall schon gesagt und geschrieben. Die USA fördern überall und ständig irgendwas. Machen andere Länder auch. Deutschland fördert auch viel. Frag mal in den zuständigen Ministerien nach.
Ich will z.B. nicht wissen wie viel Geld die Russen inzwischen in Nord Korea gepumpt haben damit das Land nicht zerfällt.
Kuba ist ein weiteres Beispiel. Serbien das nächste. 
Aber das hat mit dem Konflikt jetzt eher weniger was zu tun.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir wirklich Politik und Politiker erklären?
> Die Werbebanner vor denen  Frau Nuland: „Wir haben mehr als 5 Milliarden Dollar investiert, um der Ukraine zu helfen, Wohlstand, Sicherheit und Demokratie zu garantieren.“ sagte, waren da nicht zufällig!



JA. Und?
Soll ich nach einem Banner suchen auf dem steht wie viel Geld Russland inzwischen nach Kuba transferiert haben? 
Was hat das aber mit dem Konflikt zu tun?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Keine Angst Threshold, ich weiß ganz genau, was jeder hier im Thread wann und zu welchem Thema geschrieben hat!
> ...und da du jetzt schreibst, dass du *weiterhin* der Meinung bist.... , ja warum dürfte die Ukraine denn vorher nicht allein über die Ukraine entscheiden sondern erst jetzt, wo die US-Marionetten-Regierung, die ganz klar im Sinne der USA zu handeln hat, in Kiew sitzt?
> Ohne aktive Einmischung der USA in der Ukraine wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine, es gäbe keine Separatisten und kein Bürgerkrieg!
> Wie schade, dass dir die Interessen der USA in der Ukraine wichtiger sind als die Ukrainer
> Für  mich wäre es am wichtigsten dass dieser Bürgerkrieg endlich beendet wird und die Ukrainer nicht von Kiew weiter gezwungen werden, auf ihr eigenes Volk zu schießen!



Die Ukraine hat ihren Präsidenten abgesetzt weil er das Volk getäuscht hat. Ist ganz einfach.
Dann haben sie einen neuen gewählt. Völlig legitim. Dass Teile des Landes nicht wählen konnten liegt ja nicht an der Regierung.
Wichtig ist dass Russland endlich mal die Grenzen schließt damit keine weiteren Kämpfer und Material in die Ukraine hinein kommen können.
Das wäre ein wichtiger Schritt. Aber offenbar geben die Separatisten nicht auf. Bleibt wohl nur noch Gewalt. Schade. Die meisten Ukrainer haben sicher keine Lust mehr ein paar Rückwärts denkende beim Zerstören des Landes zuzuschauen.
Soll Putin doch mal vorpreschen und den Separatisten die Rückkehr nach Russland zu ermöglichen. Russland ist ja groß. Da gibt es bestimmt noch Platz für ein paar Leute die in der Ukraine nicht mehr erwünscht sind.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...eine sehr gute Beschreibung der Ereignisse in Kiew!
> Du willst diesen Putsch in Kiew jetzt aber nicht den Ostukrainern anlasten?



Der Präsident hat das Volk getäuscht. Dafür wurde er von seiner eigenen Partei -- wie gesagt. Seine eigene Partei -- abgesetzt und ein neuer Präsident wurde gewählt -- der Mitglied der gleichen Partei ist wie der alte Präsident ist.
Der neue Präsident hat jetzt die Aufgabe das Land wieder zu stabilisieren und die Separatisten aus dem Land zu werfen -- was ich machen würde.


----------



## Putinversteher (29. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meiner Erinnerung nach haben aufständische in der Ukraine zu den Waffen gegriffen, die Macht an sich gerissen und lokale politische Institutionen, Polizei, etc. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert. Wohlgemerkt: Das alles bevor irgend eine wie auch immer von diesen Leuten beurteilte Regierung irgendwelche Regelungen zu deren Lasten hätte beschließen können. Geschweige denn, bevor zivile/politische Gegenwehr gegen diese gescheitert wäre und Gewalteinsatz als letztes Mittel hätte legitimieren können. Die ostukrainische Handlungskette ging eindeutig von den Milizen aus, ohne Prokation angegriffen und seit dem in der Verteidigung ist der ukrainische Staat.
> Und spätestens seit den separatistischen Angriffen auf zivile Infrastruktur in Mariuopol, also einer Stadt, die definitiv nicht zu den Autonomie beanspruchenden Gebieten gehört, kann man auch getrost von einem Angriff auf die ukrainische Nation als ganzes sprechen.
> 
> 
> ...




Doch leider bedarf es immewieder dieser ansagen, weil immerwieder nur in Schubladen gedacht wird  ala "ah ok er argumentiert in diesen und jenen Punkten Pro Russland, er muss also automatisch gegen Amerika sein und heimlich nachts Amerikanische Fahnen verbrennen" so ein beschissener Kindergarten ist das hier teilweise (und da wär doch mal moderation angebracht, komischerweise kommt da leider nie was von deiner seite)
Ihr habt einfach eine total zynische Logik drauf und versucht 0 euer Gegenüber zu verstehen, das selbe mit einer Riesen Nation wie Russland, ihr könnt diesem Volk einfach keine Souveränität eingestehen, ihr könnt nicht verstehen warum sich Russland wirklich extrem bedroht fühlt durch das agieren der NATO. 
 Genau das selbe wie du die Rolle Europas und Deutschlands in der Nato siehst, da zerpflückst du das dann an der Stelle nach dem Motto "ja aber das haben doch US Truppen angestellt, was haben wir damit zu tun ?" Nein verdammt, wir sind teil der NATO, wir sind ein riesen Faktor für die NATO in Europa, wir können nicht so tun als ginge und das nichts an, auf unserem Boden wurden genauso Menschen gequält und wir haben uns schön im Rahmen der NATO seit dem Kosovokrieg an jedem Scheiss beteiligt der Stattfand und hätten wir damals eine CDU/FDP Regierung an der Spitze gehabt wären wir auch mit den Irak Maschiert, das wir eine eigene Verantwortung uns und anderen Völkern gegenüber tragen kommt dabei Leuten wie dir überhaupt nicht in den Sinn ?
Nochmal seit 2001 dreht die NATO komplett frei, Menschenrechte usw. sind für sie Defakto nichtmehr vorhanden, es spielt dabei einen scheissdreck eine Rolle ob wir uns in Europa immer als "der saubere Teil der NATO" verstehen, fakt ist der Rest der Welt die eben nichts mit unserer "NATO Werbeabteilung" am Hut haben und das Gewäsch nicht abnehmen, die sehen in uns zurecht ein Haufen Psychophaten die sich immerwieder neue "soziale und sicherheitsrelevante" Gründe erfinden, Staaten ausserhalb der NATO wie Dreck zu behandeln, ihre Lebensformen 0 zu respektieren und wenn man zu sehr "sein eigenes Ding machen möchte" dann besuch von uns zu bekommen. 
Ich schäme mich langsam wieder richtig Deutscher zu sein, nicht wegen unserer Vergangenheit (für die unsere Generation nichts kann) sondern für unsere jetzige, wir halten die Fresse und verdienen noch schön an dem ganzen Wahnsinn der Getrieben wird, ducken uns bei jeder erstbesten gelegenheit und lutschen hier den ..... von irgendwelchen Irregewordenen Militärischen Kreisen in Amerika das alles zu spät ist. Und hier im eigenen Land fühlen wir uns bei jeder kleinen kleinigkeit von Menschenrechtsverletztung so betroffen das alles zu spät ist, besonders schön die Heuchelei da so passend wegen der 70jährigen Befreiung von Ausschwitz (Nie wieder Krieg, nie wieder so ein Unrecht - wir müssen alle Tapfere Menschen sein und uns gegen solches Unrecht stellen, koste es was es wolle) Und was passiert wenn so ein unrecht passiert von Deutscher Seite ? Garnichts ! Einen Scheissdreck ! Wir sind richtig ekelhafte Heuchler - Wo es darum ginge den USA zu sagen "Sagt mal tickt ihr noch ganz sauber, bei dem ganzen Schwachsinn den ihr anstellt ?" und damit ein Zeichen in die Welt zu schicken, was machen wir da ? Genau nichts ! Weil uns das Rückgrat fehlt, weil das Charakter verlangen würde, sich auch gegen einen Freund zu stellen wenn er so verdammt Falsch liegt, wie die US Armee in den letzten Jahren. Und du wunderst dich warum Russland uns als Teil der NATO einen scheissdreck vertraut ? Nochmal, wir sind seit über 10 Jahren als NATO Verbund wie ein psychophatischer Aggressor aufgetreten und es ist verdammt gut das es noch Gegengewichte gibt, seis jetzt Russland oder China, einfach weil es krank wäre wenn der komplette Rest der Welt so psychophatisch ticken würde wie "Der Westen" - 
Was richtig ekelhaft geworden ist, ist vor allem unsere "Menschenverachtende Logik" von der du auch einiges adaptierst - was genau hätte Russland tun sollen ? Garnicht intervenieren nach den ereignissen am Maidan ? Den Dingen einfach ihren Lauf lassen ? Wir spielen dort Revolution 5.0 und Russland hat gefälligst die Fresse zu halten und sich keinen millimeter zu bewegen wenn das alles eskaliert ? Was war denn eines der ersten Zeichen das von der "neuen ukrainischen Regierung" gesendet wurde ? Der Beschluss das Russisch nichtsmehr in der Sprache zu suchen hat, alles Russische war ab dem Moment verachtenswert. Wie sollen sich in dem Moment denn die Menschen auf der Krim verhalten ? Einfach die Fresse halten ? Abwarten ? Tee Trinken ? Ja gut verbietet unsere Sprache, kein problem bringt einfach ein paar von uns um, kann schonmal passieren. - Versetzt euch doch 1x in die Lage dieser Menschen statt immer zu argumentieren "wir haben doch nie was böses vorgehabt" was wir vorhatten oder nicht war ab dem Maidan geschichte - Die Eskalation dort hat Panik verbreitet. Und wir können hier die ******** schön reden wie wir wollen, in der Ukraine haben seitdem Faschistische Kräfte ein "gutes ansehen" und diese Faschos dort sehen eben die Menschen auf der Krim und generell alles russischsprachige als "der Fein der vernichtet gehört" 
Wir machen uns mittlererweile in der Welt so lächerlich das alles zu spät ist, schaut doch mal welche Signale wir in die Welt schicken. Wir machen jeden Staatschef zum neuzeit Hitler sobald er uns kontra gibt, aber verhalten uns selber wie die Gestapo. Alleine schon das wir uns plötzlich als Wiege der Menschenrechte verstehen, von aktueller Heuchlerei abgesehen, aber bis vor 40 Jahren durften hier Frauen nichts, wenn sie Arbeiten wollten brauchten sie die Erlaubnis ihres Mannes, bis vor 60 Jahren waren in den USA in vielen Teilen des Landes Rassentrennung ganz Logisch gegenüber den "minderwertigen Schwarzen" und heute sind es eben die "Untermenschen des Islam" die keine rechte verdient haben und gequält werden dürfen. Ausser in Fanatisch Religiösen Ländern wie Saudi Arabien wo die Religion nur benutzt wird die eigene Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken, mit solchen Regiemen finden wir einen tollen umgang und küssen den Boden auf dem sie laufen, solange sie genug Rohstoffe haben. 
Das sind "wir" -  wir sind echt eine Tolle Wertegemeinschaft. Können uns dafür echt auf die Schulter klopfen. Was das noch mit der Ukraine zu tun hat ? Russland möchte nicht teil dieses Spiels sein, sie beziehen eben eine eigene Position und sie haben auch viel Dreck am Stecken und verfolgen eigene Ziele, aber wir haben angesichts unserer Taten bitte einfach mal die Fresse zu halten und vor allem aufhören jeden Staatschef als den neuen Hitler hinzustellen. Das mit dem Friedensnobelpreis setzt unserer Heuchelei auch einfach nur die Krone auf, wir zeichnen noch unsere neuen "Hitler" aus, das macht ihre Taten aber kein Stück besser...



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat ihren Präsidenten abgesetzt weil er das Volk getäuscht hat. Ist ganz einfach.
> Dann haben sie einen neuen gewählt. Völlig legitim. Dass Teile des Landes nicht wählen konnten liegt ja nicht an der Regierung.



Ok aufgehts, wenn das Grund genug ist einen Bürgerkrieg zu veranstalten dann haben wir in Deutschland auch mehr als genug Gründe und am besten verbieten wir zuerst alles bayrische und machen jagd auf Lederhosen Träger.
Sollten sich die Bayern erdreisten widerstand zu leisten, rücken wir eben mit Panzer in Bayern ein und zeigen ihnen wie Demokratie zu funktionieren hat.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ok aufgehts, wenn das Grund genug ist einen Bürgerkrieg zu veranstalten dann haben wir in Deutschland auch mehr als genug Gründe und am besten verbieten wir zuerst alles bayrische und machen jagd auf Lederhosen Träger.
> Sollten sich die Bayern erdreisten widerstand zu leisten, rücken wir eben mit Panzer in Bayern ein und zeigen ihnen wie Demokratie zu funktionieren hat.



Die neuen Regierungsvertreter haben den Bürgerkrieg aber gar nicht begonnen. ebenso wenig die, die den neuen Präsidenten gewählt haben.
Angefangen hat es damit dass sich die Russen plötzlich sorgen gemacht haben dass die neue Regierung die Verträge über den Militärstützpunkt lösen könnte -- was eben aus der Luft gegriffen war.
Daraufhin hat man den Leuten auf der Krim eingebleut, dass es besser wäre sich russland anzuschließen.
Schupp waren Soldaten vor Ort, von denen niemand wusste woher sie kamen und schon wurde abgestimmt und gefühlt eine Stunde später war die Krim ein Teil Russlands.
Die Russen im Osten der Ukraine fingen plötzlich auch an sich Sorgen zu machen und baten den großen Wladimir um Hilfe und schwupp spalteten sie sich ab und hatten plötzlich die besten Waffen und konnten perfekt damit umgehen -- wahrscheinlich bei Ebay gekauft und YouTube videos für den Umgang gesehen -- bis auf einen Raketenwerfer der leider das falsche Ziel abgeschossen hat.
Wenn deiner Meinung nach nur noch Faschisten in Kiew regieren wieso "lehnen" sich dann nur ein paar Russisch stämmige Ukrainer auf und die breite Mehrheit der Ukrainer stehen hinter ihrer Regierung?

Und was haben die Lederhosen der Bayern damit zu tun?
Trachten und Traditionen sind genauso wie Religionen -- alles sehr merkwürdig und komisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn eine sooo breite Mehrheit der Ukrainer hinter der neuen "Regierung" stehen, warum hat man dann nicht bis zur nächsten regulären Wahl gewartet?

Warum musste man den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam absetzten?

Bei der letzten regulären Wahl in der Ukraine am 17. Januar und 7. Februar 2010 hat eine große Mehrheit Janukowitsch gewählt in den östlichen Teilen des Landes gab es Wahlergebnisse bis zu 90% für ihn. Das wollen die Leute ja nicht eingestehen. Ja der westliche Teil ist eher zur EU hin eingestellt, aber der östliche Teil (da wo Januowtisch seine meisten Wähler hatte) sind und waren eher zu Russland eingestellt.

Und dieser Teil der Bevölkerung wurde nicht gefragt, als in Kiwe der gewählte Präsident des Landes gewaltsam seines Amtes enthoben wurde. Die "friedlichen Demonstranten" vom Maidan haben nicht für das gesamte Land gesprochen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn eine sooo breite Mehrheit der Ukrainer hinter der neuen "Regierung" stehen, warum hat man dann nicht bis zur nächsten regulären Wahl gewartet?
> 
> Warum musste man den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam absetzten?



Das wurde auch schon gefühlt 100x gesagt.
Wenn der Druck auf die Regierung so groß ist dass sie nicht mehr handeln kann bzw. der Präsident kein Vertrauen mehr genießt muss man ihn absetzen. Geht schon gar nicht anders da du ja keine Regierungsfähigkeit mehr hast.
Kann ich also nachvollziehen dass das Parlament den Präsidenten abgesetzt hat. Und dann muss natürlich schnell neu gewählt werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei der letzten regulären Wahl in der Ukraine am 17. Januar und 7. Februar 2010 hat eine große Mehrheit Janukowitsch gewählt in den östlichen Teilen des Landes gab es Wahlergebnisse bis zu 90% für ihn. Das wollen die Leute ja nicht eingestehen. Ja der westliche Teil ist eher zur EU hin eingestellt, aber der östliche Teil (da wo Januowtisch seine meisten Wähler hatte) sind und waren eher zu Russland eingestellt.



Ja. Damals hat er große Versprechungen abgelassen und im Laufe der Zeit stellte sich heraus dass das alles gelogen war und er sich die Taschen vollgemacht hat.
So einen Typen würde ich auch zum Teufel jagen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dieser Teil der Bevölkerung wurde nicht gefragt, als in Kiwe der gewählte Präsident des Landes gewaltsam seines Amtes enthoben wurde. Die "friedlichen Demonstranten" vom Maidan haben nicht für das gesamte Land gesprochen.



Kiew wurde nicht gefragt als sich Russland die Krim geholt hat.
Willst du jetzt was aufwiegen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wurde auch schon gefühlt 100x gesagt.
> Wenn der Druck auf die Regierung so groß ist dass sie nicht mehr handeln kann bzw. der Präsident kein Vertrauen mehr genießt muss man ihn absetzen. Geht schon gar nicht anders da du ja keine Regierungsfähigkeit mehr hast.
> Kann ich also nachvollziehen dass das Parlament den Präsidenten abgesetzt hat. Und dann muss natürlich schnell neu gewählt werden.



Das Parlament hat ihn nicht wirksam abgesetzt, hatten wir auch schon gefühlt 100x. Ich frage mich immer noch wo manche ihr Rechts- und Demokratieverständis her haben.

Wenn man hier sagt Separatimus ist illegal, kann ich nur sagen, das gewaltsame Absetzten des gewählten Staatsoberhauptes ist es auch. Das gilt in den meisten Ländern als Landesverrat.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Damals hat er große Versprechungen abgelassen und im Laufe der Zeit stellte sich heraus dass das alles gelogen war und er sich die Taschen vollgemacht hat.
> So einen Typen würde ich auch zum Teufel jagen.



Nein, ein Politiker der lügt und betrügt. Wenn das jetzt neuerdings der Maßstab für gewaltsames Abesetzten ist, wird es in vielen europäischen Ländern bald keine Staats- und/oder Regierungschefs mehr geben 




Threshold schrieb:


> Kiew wurde nicht gefragt als sich Russland die Krim geholt hat.
> Willst du jetzt was aufwiegen?



Russland hat sich die Krim nicht "geholt. Die Krim wollte einfach nicht der unrechtmäßigen Regierung in Kiew folgen. Finde ich nachvollziehbar. Also hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und im Anschluss darüber abstimmen lassen, ob man weiter unabhängig sein möchte oder zu Russland gehören möchte.

Es lässt sich alles auf einen Punkt zurückführen. Den 22. Februar 2014, als man den gewählten Präsidenten unrechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben hatte.

Hätte man das nicht gemacht, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine, ein Flugzeug hätte nicht abstürzen müssen und ca. 4000 Menschen könnten noch leben. Und das es dazu kam, ist eindeutig NICHT Russlands schuld, denn Russland hat nicht am 22. Februar 2014 einfach ein gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam abgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Parlament hat ihn nicht wirksam abgesetzt, hatten wir auch schon gefühlt 100x. Ich frage mich immer noch wo manche ihr Rechts- und Demokratieverständis her haben.



Ich kenne die Debatte. Die Faktenlage ist aber nun mal so wie sie ist. Da kannst du herumheulen wie du willst.
Ich sehe das mit der Krim genauso wie du mit dem Präsidenten. Wir müssen nun mal die aktuelle Lage als gegeben hinnehmen. Ändern können wir daran nichts.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man hier sagt Separatimus ist illegal, kann ich nur sagen, das gewaltsame Absetzten des gewählten Staatsoberhauptes ist es auch. Das gilt in den meisten Ländern als Landesverrat.



Es gibt ja Regeln um eine Regierung oder Staatsoberhaupt abzusetzen und Gewalt konnte ich da nun wirklich nicht sehen.
Oder wurde der Ex Präsident mit Gewehrsalven aus dem Parlament gejagt?
Ich glaube der war schon auf dem Weg nach Moskau als seine Absetzung beschlossen wurde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, ein Politiker der lügt und betrügt. Wenn das jetzt neuerdings der Maßstab für gewaltsames Abesetzten ist, wird es in vielen europäischen Ländern bald keine Staats- und/oder Regierungschefs mehr geben



Das hoffe ich sehr und jubel wenn Merkel die erste in der Reihe sein wird. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland hat sich die Krim nicht "geholt. Die Krim wollte einfach nicht der unrechtmäßigen Regierung in Kiew folgen. Finde ich nachvollziehbar. Also hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und im Anschluss darüber abstimmen lassen, ob man weiter unabhängig sein möchte oder zu Russland gehören möchte.



Das siehst du so. Ich sehe das eben anders. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß der Druck Russlands auf der Krim war. Aber vorhanden war er auf jeden Fall.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es lässt sich alles auf einen Punkt zurückführen. Den 22. Februar 2014, als man den gewählten Präsidenten unrechtmäßig seines Amtes enthoben hatte.
> 
> Hätte man das nicht gemacht, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine, ein Flugzeug hätte nicht abstürzen müssen und ca. 4000 Menschen könnten noch leben. Und das es dazu kam, ist eindeutig NICHT Russlands schuld, denn Russland hat nicht am 22. Februar 2014 einfach ein gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam abgesetzt.



Was gewesen wäre weiß niemand. So oder so. Früher oder Später. Man hätte ihn zum Teufel gejagt. 
Und niemand weiß welche Rolle Russland da gespielt hat denn schließlich hatte der Präsident Versprechen nicht gehalten. Das machst du nicht einfach so. Da braucht es ein Lockmittel. Kam das Lockmittel aus Moskau?

Ach ja. Was will Russland wohl erreichen wenn sie den France National unterstützt? Nationalisten in Frankreich um die Eu zu spalten?
Frankreich: Front National soll 40 Millionen Euro aus Russland erhalten | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Debatte. Die Faktenlage ist aber nun mal so wie sie ist. Da kannst du herumheulen wie du willst.
> Ich sehe das mit der Krim genauso wie du mit dem Präsidenten. Wir müssen nun mal die aktuelle Lage als gegeben hinnehmen. Ändern können wir daran nichts.



Man muss die aktuelle Lage hinnehmen, da geb ich dir Recht. Warum dann aber diese unverhältnismäßigen Sanktionen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Regeln um eine Regierung oder Staatsoberhaupt abzusetzen und Gewalt konnte ich da nun wirklich nicht sehen.
> Oder wurde der Ex Präsident mit Gewehrsalven aus dem Parlament gejagt?
> Ich glaube der war schon auf dem Weg nach Moskau als seine Absetzung beschlossen wurde.



Es gingen seiner Absetzung vorraus: Die gewaltsame Bestzung von Regierungsgeäuden, Moltowcocktail-Angriffen gegen Politzisten und (vermutlich, vieles spricht dafür) auch die Schüsse auf die Demonstraten. In so einem Klima den gewählten Präsidenten abzusetzen empfinde ich als gewaltsam.

Unrechtmäßig bleibt es in jedem Fall.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich sehr und jubel wenn Merkel die erste in der Reihe sein wird.



Siehst du und das ist der entscheidende Unterschied bei dir und mir. Ich mag Merkel überhaupt. Ihre Partei nicht, ihre Politik nicht. Aber ich erkenne an das sie demokratisch gewählt wurde. Und für mich ist es selbstverständlich, dass sie auch nur auf dem selben demokratischen Weg abgewählt werden kann. Gewaltsames Absetzten ist da keine Option.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das siehst du so. Ich sehe das eben anders. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß der Druck Russlands auf der Krim war. Aber vorhanden war er auf jeden Fall.



Vermutlich so groß wie der Druck der EU und der USA auf die "friedlichen Demonstranten" vom Maidan.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was gewesen wäre weiß niemand. So oder so. Früher oder Später. Man hätte ihn zum Teufel gejagt.
> Und niemand weiß welche Rolle Russland da gespielt hat denn schließlich hatte der Präsident Versprechen nicht gehalten. Das machst du nicht einfach so. Da braucht es ein Lockmittel. Kam das Lockmittel aus Moskau?



Ja in der nächsten regulären Wahl, da hätte auch niemand was dagegen gesagt. Welcher Politiker bekommt keine Lockmittel? Bei Janukowitsch kam es aus Moskau, bei unserem Politiker kommt es aus Washington. Wo ist da der Unterschied?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja. Was will Russland wohl erreichen wenn sie den France National unterstützt? Nationalisten in Frankreich um die Eu zu spalten?
> Frankreich: Front National soll 40 Millionen Euro aus Russland erhalten | ZEIT ONLINE



Ach die 5 Millarden (!!!) von Nuland stören niemanden, aber 40 Millonen von Russland, der muss bestimmt was böse im Schilde führen


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weils preiswerter ist.
> Wieso die Armee irgendwo hinschicken wenn es ein Unternehmen wie Academi das auch machen kann nur preiswerter?
> Es geht immer ums Geld. Auch bei den Russen.
> Nur gibt man bestimmte Dinge eben nicht ab. die macht man noch selbst.
> Und dass es Szümper sind hat der Irak Krieg doch gezeigt.


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass Eskalation in der Ostukraine beabsichtigt war?
Es hätte so viele Möglichkeiten einer friedlichen Lösung trotz des Putsches  gegeben .... 
Aber man erfand das tolle Wort "ProRusse" und setzte alles daran, Russland in diesen Konflikt, den Kiew mit der Ostukraine hatte, zu verwickeln!





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen sind politisch gewollt. Die Wirtschaft hat völlig andere Interessen. Das hat man gut daran gesehen als die Chefs diverser Deutscher Dax Konzerne in Russland waren.
> Ein Wirtschaftskrieg würde völlig anders aussehen.


Der Wirtschaftskrieg ist selbstverständlich politisch gewollt... Ich sprach nicht von Konkurenzkampf! 




Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat Bush damit zu tun und wieso versteifst du dich immer so auf die Amerikaner?
> Leichte Phobie?


Als Ego-Spezialistin kannst du keine Auskunft geben, wo dir doch Putins Ego so wichtig ist?
Ich möchte schon gern etwas über mehr über jemanden erfahren, der zum Präsidenten eines am Ukrainekonflikt Hauptbeteiligten Landes gewählt werden will... 
Du weißt schon - gleiche Maßstäbe in der Bewertung und so 
Hast du Angst, die Frage zu beantworten? Tut mir leid, wollte ich nicht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie überall schon gesagt und geschrieben. Die USA fördern überall und ständig irgendwas. Machen andere Länder auch. Deutschland fördert auch viel. Frag mal in den zuständigen Ministerien nach.
> Ich will z.B. nicht wissen wie viel Geld die Russen inzwischen in Nord Korea gepumpt haben damit das Land nicht zerfällt.
> Kuba ist ein weiteres Beispiel. Serbien das nächste.
> Aber das hat mit dem Konflikt jetzt eher weniger was zu tun.


Ja, das ist nur "Gefasel" und keine Antwort




Threshold schrieb:


> JA. Und?
> Soll ich nach einem Banner suchen auf dem steht wie viel Geld Russland inzwischen nach Kuba transferiert haben?
> Was hat das aber mit dem Konflikt zu tun.


Threshold, auch wenn du es dauernd erwähnst, weil dir keine anderen Argumente einfallen, ich weiß, dass Russland Kuba die Schulden erlassen hat! 
Das hat aber überhaupt nichts mit dem Ukrainekonflikt zu tun und ist Off-Topic!
Die Gas- und Ölförderung ist eine der vielfältigen Interessen der USA an der Ukraine und dir seit Frühjahr 2014 spätestens bekannt!




			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> .....Soll Putin doch mal vorpreschen und den Separatisten die Rückkehr nach Russland zu ermöglichen. Russland ist ja groß. Da gibt es bestimmt noch Platz für ein paar Leute die in der Ukraine nicht mehr erwünscht sind.



Oh Threshold möchte schon wieder ukrainische Staatsbürger vertreiben...
Ich hab dir schon einmal gesagt, wie diskriminierend, unmoralisch und rassistisch deine Einstellung ist!
Als nächstes vertreibst du dann die Russen aus Russland, weil die es nicht verdienen, so viele Rohstoffe zu besitzen?




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Ukraine hat ihren Präsidenten abgesetzt weil er das Volk getäuscht hat. Ist ganz einfach._
> _Dann haben sie einen neuen gewählt. Völlig legitim. Dass Teile des Landes nicht wählen konnten liegt ja nicht an der Regierung._


Von Volk zu sprechen, wo nicht einmal die Mehrheit der Kiewer Bewohner auf dem Maidan waren, ist schon ein Witz.
Obwohl die USA schon solange  aktiv an ihrer "Demokratisierung der Ukraine" gearbeitet hat, Tech-Camps abhielt, 2 Fernsehsender
finanzierte, die die Bevölkerung gegen Janukowitsch aufhetzen sollte, der Bevölkerung viele Dinge versprach (die nicht eingehalten wurden) und einen Teil der Demonstranten für ihre Dienste bezahlte, von Politikern wie Jazenjuk und Co. will ich gar nicht erst reden, und dann die Politikerbesuche auf dem Maidan ...ist das so einfach für dich?
Wem willst du hier solch einen Blödsinn einreden?
Man verbreitet Angst und Schrecken im Land, versucht faschistisches Gedankengut zu reaktivieren, Schlägertrupps, Odessa, der Bürgerkrieg...und alles nur, damit niemand sich traut, etwas gegen die US-Marionetten zu unternehmen. 
So wenig demokratisch wie jetzt, war die Ukraine noch nie.


...und noch etwas, was dir nicht gefallen wird:
*"Der Generalstab der ukrainischen Streitkräfte in Kiew hat am Donnerstag eingestanden, dass keine regulären Truppen Russlands am militärischen Konflikt im Osten der Ukraine beteiligt sind. Zuvor hatten ukrainische und westliche Politiker Russland mehrmals beschuldigt, mit Truppen in der Ost-Ukraine einmarschiert zu sein......"
Ukrainischer Generalstab: Keine regulären Truppen Russlands in Ukraine / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Doch leider bedarf es immewieder dieser ansagen, weil immerwieder nur in Schubladen gedacht wird  ala "ah ok er argumentiert in diesen und jenen Punkten Pro Russland, er muss also automatisch gegen Amerika sein und heimlich nachts Amerikanische Fahnen verbrennen" so ein beschissener Kindergarten ist das hier teilweise (und da wär doch mal moderation angebracht, komischerweise kommt da leider nie was von deiner seite)



Wenn ich gegen jeden vorgehen würde, der scheinbar Leute in diffuse Gruppen und Schubladen steckt, würde dass nicht nur leicht in Willkür ausarten - sondern auch diesen Thread hier komplett trocken legen.



> Ihr habt einfach...



q.e.d.

________________________________



> Genau das selbe wie du die Rolle Europas und Deutschlands in der Nato siehst, da zerpflückst du das dann an der Stelle nach dem Motto "ja aber das haben doch US Truppen angestellt, was haben wir damit zu tun ?" Nein verdammt, wir sind teil der NATO, wir sind ein riesen Faktor für die NATO in Europa, wir können nicht so tun als ginge und das nichts an, auf unserem Boden wurden genauso Menschen gequält und wir haben uns schön im Rahmen der NATO seit dem Kosovokrieg an jedem Scheiss beteiligt der Stattfand und hätten wir damals eine CDU/FDP Regierung an der Spitze gehabt wären wir auch mit den Irak Maschiert, das wir eine eigene Verantwortung uns und anderen Völkern gegenüber tragen kommt dabei Leuten wie dir überhaupt nicht in den Sinn ?



Mir kommt eine ganze Menge in den Sinn und wenn du meine Posts aufmerksam lesen würdest, dann wären dir so manch Hinweise auf genau die Kritikfähigkeit hingewiesen, die du mir in, mangels andere Informationen wohl aus der Luft/Vorurteilen gegriffenen, Anschuldigungen absprichst. Was mir aber bis heute nicht in den Sinn kommt und du offensichtlich auch auf Nachfrage nicht beantworten kannst: Was hat Kritik an vergangenen militärischen Aktionen von NATO-Staaten mit dem heutigen Geschehen in der Ukraine zu tun hat?
Nicht einmal von russischer Seite habe ich bislang den Vorwurf gehört, dass dort NATO-Truppen eingreifen. Sämtliche NATO-Staaten zeigen keinerlei Interesse da einzugreifen. Kein NATO-Staat würde dort, wie in der Vergangenheit geschehen, ohne Einladung der Regierung eingreifen (schlichtweg weil diese garantiert gerne Hilfe einladen würde). Ein Vergleich zu z.B. den US-britischen Aktionen im Irak macht einfach keinen Sinn, das ist ein komplett anderes Thema.



> Was richtig ekelhaft geworden ist, ist vor allem unsere "Menschenverachtende Logik" von der du auch einiges adaptierst - was genau hätte Russland tun sollen ? Garnicht intervenieren nach den ereignissen am Maidan ? Den Dingen einfach ihren Lauf lassen ?



Auf alle Fälle nicht militärisch eingreifen. Und erst recht nicht "wegen Ereignissen auf dem Maidan" in hunderten Kilometern Entfernung auf der Krim "eingreifen". Militäreinsätze sind schon fragwürdig genug, wenn man größere Menschengruppen vor einer akuten Bedrohung für Leib und Leben beschützen möchte. Aber militärische Einsätze auf fremden Boden, nur weil einem die politische Entwicklung in dem Land nicht gefällt, das ist nichts weiter als Imperialismus. Im Fall Russland & Ukraine kommt noch verschärfend hinzu, dass die hier zur Legitimation vorgebrachten Argumente (Sturz des Präsidenten durch das Parlament) eine Aktion von Vertretern der gesamten Ukraine mit Auswirkungen auf die Regierung der gesamten Ukraine war, Russland aber nur auf der Krim und ggf. noch in Lugansk und Donezk Truppen eingesetzt hat.
Was bedeutet das aus russischer Sicht?
Nehmen wir an, das zugunsten Russlands vorgetragene Argument, eine paar "Faschisten" hätten, ggf. mit internationaler Unterstützung, in Kiew eine menschenverachtendes Regime installiert. Und dieses Regime würde nun seine Macht über die gesamte Ukraine für menschenverachtende Taten benutzen. Dann wäre die gesamte Bevölkerung der Ukraine bedroht und es würde akuter Bedarf für eine humanitäre Intervention im gesamten Land bestehen. Schwerpunkt wären aller Vorraussicht nach Kiew und ein paar weitere Hauptaktivitätszentren der "Faschisten" im Westen des Landes.
Was macht Russland, anch eigener(!) Angabe?
Militäreinheiten auf die Krim schicken, auf der es so ziemlich gar keine Aktivitäten der bösen, bösen Janukowitsch-Gegner gab, und die Kontrolle über die Krim übernehmen.

Damit hat Russland
- weder "die Bevölkerung der Ukraine" vor irgendwem geschützt
- noch die Regierung Janukowitsch gestützt
- oder auch nur deren, ja angeblich legitime, Herrschaft über zumindest einen Teil der Ukraine wiederhergestellt

Stattdessen hat man sein eigenes Machtgebiet erweitert, internationales Recht gebrochen und sich zum Feind jeder wie auch immer gearteten Regierung der Ukraine gemacht. So etwas ist keine "Intervention" zu gunsten von irgendjemandem. Das sind ganz banale Angriffe und Eroberungsbewegungen. Und der einzige Grund, warum man nicht mit Fug und Recht von einem Angriffskrieg sprechen kann, ist die nahezu vollständige Kapitulation der ukrainischen Streitkräfte bevor es zu Kampfhandlungen kam.



> das Russisch nichtsmehr in der Sprache zu suchen hat, alles Russische war ab dem Moment verachtenswert. Wie sollen sich in dem Moment denn die Menschen auf der Krim verhalten ? Einfach die Fresse halten ? Abwarten ? Tee Trinken ? Ja gut verbietet unsere Sprache, kein problem bringt einfach ein paar von uns um, kann schonmal passieren.



Wie man sich in diesem Moment verhalten soll ist eine arg theoretische Diskussion, solange niemand beschließt, dass "alles russische verachtenswert" wäre. Und das hat niemand beschlossen. Man kann die vorgenommenen Handlungen nicht mit einer Reaktion auf nie stattgefundene Ereignisse rechtfertigen 

Was dagegen sehr wohl zunehmend geächtet wird, ist alles krimtatarische auf der Krim. Erst kürzlich wurde wieder gegen einen unerwünschten unabhängigen Fernsehsender vorgegangen. Frage an dich: Wie sollen sich in dieser Situation die Krimtataren verhalten? Wie andere Staaten?Wäre es jetzt gerechtfertigt, mit unmarkierten Einheiten in Russland einzumarschieren, die russische Armee, Polizei, etc. zu vertreiben, in Landesteilen "Wahlen" unter Druck der eigenen Armee abzuhalten und diese Landesteile dann zu eigenem Territorium zu erklären?

_______________________



			
				Putinversteher schrieb:
			
		

> ...Russland möchte nicht teil dieses Spiels sein, sie beziehen eben eine eigene Position und sie haben auch viel Dreck am Stecken und verfolgen eigene Ziele, aber wir haben angesichts unserer Taten bitte einfach mal die Fresse zu halten...





			
				Putinversteher schrieb:
			
		

> ...was genau hätte Russland tun sollen ? Garnicht intervenieren nach den ereignissen am Maidan ? Den Dingen einfach ihren Lauf lassen ?...



Und du glaubst es erkennen zu können, wenn andere mit zweierlei Maß messen?

______________________




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Parlament hat ihn nicht wirksam abgesetzt,



Nicht wirksam? Das heißt er ist noch im Amt, hat die volle Kontrolle und ist für alle Aktionen des ukrainischen Staates verantwortlich? 

Manchmal sollte man wirklich darauf achten, welche Bedeutung die Worte haben, die man verwendet...



> Russland hat sich die Krim nicht "geholt. Die Krim wollte einfach nicht der unrechtmäßigen Regierung in Kiew folgen. Finde ich nachvollziehbar. Also hat sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und im Anschluss darüber abstimmen lassen, ob man weiter unabhängig sein möchte oder zu Russland gehören möchte.



Nochmal zu Erinnerung die zeitliche Abfolge
1. russische Truppen werden auf der Krim aktiv
2. die regionale Verwaltung erklärt die Krim für selbstständig
3. russische Truppen sind weiterhin auf der Krim aktiv
4. die selbsternannten Machthaber der "autonomen Republik Krim" stellen einen Aufnahmeantrag bei der russischen Förderation.

Russland hat definitiv militärisch in innere Angelegenheiten souveräner Staaten eingegriffen, egal ob man die Krim zu diesem Zeitpunkt als ukrainisch betrachtet oder davon ausgeht, dass jeder einfach mal überall seinen Staat ausrufen und die lokalen Einwohnern zu seinen Untertanen erklären kann.



> Hätte man das nicht gemacht, wäre die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine, ein Flugzeug hätte nicht abstürzen müssen und ca. 4000 Menschen könnten noch leben. Und das es dazu kam, ist eindeutig NICHT Russlands schuld, denn Russland hat nicht am 22. Februar 2014 einfach ein gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam abgesetzt.



Nö, das war dann wohl ein Parlament, in dem Janukowitschs Partei die Mehrheit hatte...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss die aktuelle Lage hinnehmen, da geb ich dir Recht. Warum dann aber diese unverhältnismäßigen Sanktionen?



Das letzte Mal, als in Europa jemand mit militärischen Einheiten in einem Nachbarland operiert hat und dies kurze Zeit später "nach dem Willen der Bevölkerung" eingegliedert hat, OHNE das jemand reagierte, folgte der größte Krieg den die Welt bis dahin und seitdem gesehen hat. Aus diesem Fehler hat man gelernt und betrachtet ein paar Wirtschaftseinschränkungen nicht mehr als "unverhältnismäßig" im Angesicht militärischer Eingriffe in die Souveränität und (vertraglich zugesicherte) territoriale Integrität anderer Staaten.

(Wobei sie das imho durchaus sind. Nach Putins eingeständnis, dass die auf der Krim operierenden militärischen Einheiten auf der Krim unter seinem Kommando standen, wären eigentlich weitaus drastischere Maßnahmen gerechtfertigt gewesen. Aber gegenüber Kriegstreibern mit guten Handelsbeziehungen reagiert Europa, insbesondere Deutschland, ja meist sehr "diplomatisch"  )



> Es gingen seiner Absetzung vorraus: Die gewaltsame Bestzung von Regierungsgeäuden, Moltowcocktail-Angriffen gegen Politzisten und (vermutlich, vieles spricht dafür) auch die Schüsse auf die Demonstraten. In so einem Klima den gewählten Präsidenten abzusetzen empfinde ich als gewaltsam.



Man sollte sich nicht durch seine Empfindungen dazu hinreißenlassen, die Bedeutung von Wörtern umzukrempeln...



> Ja in der nächsten regulären Wahl, da hätte auch niemand was dagegen gesagt. Welcher Politiker bekommt keine Lockmittel? Bei Janukowitsch kam es aus Moskau, bei unserem Politiker kommt es aus Washington. Wo ist da der Unterschied?



Unsere Politiker lassen sich zumindest nicht mit Korruption in dem Maße erwischen, wie sie bei Janukowitsch mittlerweile nachgewiesen worden sind. Da würde in Deutschland auch niemand bis zur nächsten Wahl warten, sondern das Parlament die Immunität aufheben und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermitteln. Wenn die natürlich ihrerseits als befangen gilt, hat man keine deutschen Verhältnisse mehr und die Bevölkerung reagiert anders...



> Ach die 5 Millarden (!!!) von Nuland stören niemanden, aber 40 Millonen von Russland, der muss bestimmt was böse im Schilde führen



Intentionen ließt man nicht an der Höhe einer Summe ab, sondern an der Richtung, in der sie fließt. Und das ausgerechnet jemand, der regelmäßig mit dem Wort "Faschist" um sich wirft, bekennende Rechtsnationale sponsort, gibt der Sache schon eine besondere Note.
Davon abgesehen laufen 5 Milliarden über 25 Jahre für zahlreiche Organistionen, Wirtschaftsentwicklung, Infrastruktur, etc. im Schnitt auf deutlich unter 40 Millionen pro Jahr und Interessengruppe hinaus. Würde mich wundern, wenn die USA eine derart hohe Einzelsumme überhaupt an irgend jemand anderen als den ukrainischen Staat selbst gezahlt haben sollten. (Das scheinst du ja regelmäßig zu vergessen: Die 5 Milliarden flossen zum Teil in Richtung Janukowitsch selbst. Aber vermutlich auch nur, damit er die Vorraussetzungen für seinen ""gewaltsamen"" ""Putsch"" - durch friedliches Abstimmen - schafft?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss die aktuelle Lage hinnehmen, da geb ich dir Recht. Warum dann aber diese unverhältnismäßigen Sanktionen?



Keine Ahnung. Ich finde die Sanktionen auch lächerlich. Sanktionen treffen nie die, auf die man es abgesehen hat, sondern immer nur die normalen Bürger.
Ich habe letztens einen Bericht aus Moskau gesehen, in dem erklärt wurde, dass in den russischen Supermärkten bereits viele Produkte aus dem Westen verschwunden sind und die Leute dort auf das verzichten müssen. Abgesehen davon dass die Preise stark gestiegen sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gingen seiner Absetzung vorraus: Die gewaltsame Bestzung von Regierungsgeäuden, Moltowcocktail-Angriffen gegen Politzisten und (vermutlich, vieles spricht dafür) auch die Schüsse auf die Demonstraten. In so einem Klima den gewählten Präsidenten abzusetzen empfinde ich als gewaltsam.
> 
> Unrechtmäßig bleibt es in jedem Fall.



Und ich habe eher den Eindruck dass sie zu lange gewartet haben. 
Abgesehen davon halte ich die Ukrainische Polizei für unfähig. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein Auseinandersetzungen unter Kontrolle zu bringen.
Bei uns rumst das vielleicht auch mal an einem Tag aber dann ist auch Ruhe. Wochenlang ist doch ein Zeichen für die Unfähigkeit des staatlichen Kontrollorgans.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehst du und das ist der entscheidende Unterschied bei dir und mir. Ich mag Merkel überhaupt. Ihre Partei nicht, ihre Politik nicht. Aber ich erkenne an das sie demokratisch gewählt wurde. Und für mich ist es selbstverständlich, dass sie auch nur auf dem selben demokratischen Weg abgewählt werden kann. Gewaltsames Absetzten ist da keine Option.



Ich halte Merkel für völlig inkompetent. Die Frau dreht sich bei Meinungen im Kreis und das manchmal innerhalb eines Tages. Aber ich will das nicht weiter vertiefen -- ist ein völlig anderes Thema das man aber durchaus mal in einem separaten Thread beäugen kann.
Um Sympathie geht es da nicht sondern ausschließlich um politischen Sachverstand.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja in der nächsten regulären Wahl, da hätte auch niemand was dagegen gesagt. Welcher Politiker bekommt keine Lockmittel? Bei Janukowitsch kam es aus Moskau, bei unserem Politiker kommt es aus Washington. Wo ist da der Unterschied?



Der Unterschied liegt daran dass er etwas versprochen hat und es dann nicht gehalten hat. Das verärgert die Leute.
Hier meckern sie kaum noch weil sie ihre Talk Shows und Casting Bühnen haben. In der Ukraine weht da aber ein anderer Wind.

Aber natürlich gebe ich dir in einem Punkt recht. Politiker versprechen viel und halten meist nie was davon ein. Deswegen Autos anzünden ist sehr übertrieben reagiert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die 5 Millarden (!!!) von Nuland stören niemanden, aber 40 Millonen von Russland, der muss bestimmt was böse im Schilde führen



Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Summe -- die 5 Milliarden kamen auch nicht mit einem Schlag -- es geht darum das Staaten sowas machen und Einfluss ausüben. Jetzt mal außen vor was genau beabsichtigt ist.
Schlimm ist dass sowas überhaupt gemacht wird. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass Eskalation in der Ostukraine beabsichtigt war?



Warum? 
Welcher Präsident hat ein Interesse daran dass sich die Leute gegenseitig umbringen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es hätte so viele Möglichkeiten einer friedlichen Lösung trotz des Putsches  gegeben ....
> Aber man erfand das tolle Wort "ProRusse" und setzte alles daran, Russland in diesen Konflikt, den Kiew mit der Ostukraine hatte, zu verwickeln!



Die Russen haben ihren Anteil daran. Sie wurden nicht "verwickelt".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Der Wirtschaftskrieg ist selbstverständlich politisch gewollt... Ich sprach nicht von Konkurenzkampf!



Und ich sage dass das kein Wirtschaftskrieg ist. In einem wirklichen Wirtschaftskrieg hätte Russland keine Chance.
Die Sanktionen ist nichts anderes als die Unfähigkeit der westlichen Politik richtig mit dem Konflikt umgehen zu können.
Wenn man keine Ideen hat wird sanktioniert.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Als Ego-Spezialistin kannst du keine Auskunft geben, wo dir doch Putins Ego so wichtig ist?
> Ich möchte schon gern etwas über mehr über jemanden erfahren, der zum Präsidenten eines am Ukrainekonflikt Hauptbeteiligten Landes gewählt werden will...
> Du weißt schon - gleiche Maßstäbe in der Bewertung und so
> Hast du Angst, die Frage zu beantworten? Tut mir leid, wollte ich nicht.



Woher soll ich das wissen?
Ich kenne weder Obama noch Putin oder andere Präsidenten persönlich.
Ich habe eine Meinung über die Leute -- was ich von Merkel halte habe ich oben angedeutet -- aber sonst nichts.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nur "Gefasel" und keine Antwort



Das ist eine sehr gute Antwort. Jedes Land das gewissen Interessen verfolgt wird alle Möglichkeiten nutzen um die Interessen durchzusetzen.
Egal ob das die USA, Europa, Russland, China oder wer auch immer ist.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Threshold, auch wenn du es dauernd erwähnst, weil dir keine anderen Argumente einfallen, ich weiß, dass Russland Kuba die Schulden erlassen hat!
> Das hat aber überhaupt nichts mit dem Ukrainekonflikt zu tun und ist Off-Topic!
> Die Gas- und Ölförderung ist eine der vielfältigen Interessen der USA an der Ukraine und dir seit Frühjahr 2014 spätestens bekannt!



Ich weiß dass das Off ist. Daher habe ich das auch nur am Rande erwähnt um aufzuzeigen dass viele Länder irgendwo immer Geld hineinbuttern -- natürlich nur um den Menschen zu helfen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oh Threshold möchte schon wieder ukrainische Staatsbürger vertreiben...
> Ich hab dir schon einmal gesagt, wie diskriminierend, unmoralisch und rassistisch deine Einstellung ist!
> Als nächstes vertreibst du dann die Russen aus Russland, weil die es nicht verdienen, so viele Rohstoffe zu besitzen?



Soweit ich das weiß geht es um russisch stämmige Ukrainer die sich plötzlich nicht mehr sicher fühlen und sich deshalb abspalten wollen.
Es sollte kein Problem sein für diese Leute, die russische Staatsbürgerschaft zu beantragen.
Russland wird sie dann großzügig aufnehmen. 
Vertrieben wird niemand. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und noch etwas, was dir nicht gefallen wird:
> *"Der Generalstab der ukrainischen Streitkräfte in Kiew hat am Donnerstag eingestanden, dass keine regulären Truppen Russlands am militärischen Konflikt im Osten der Ukraine beteiligt sind. Zuvor hatten ukrainische und westliche Politiker Russland mehrmals beschuldigt, mit Truppen in der Ost-Ukraine einmarschiert zu sein......"
> Ukrainischer Generalstab: Keine regulären Truppen Russlands in Ukraine / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
> 
> *



Hast du das überhaupt gelesen?
Natürlich wirst du dort keine russischen Soldaten in russischen Uniformen finden. Ist doch auch logisch.
Die russischen Soldaten die gerade dort Urlaub machen tragen logischer Weise Zivilklamotten. Daher fallen sie unter den Separatisten auch nicht weiter auf.
Der Verdacht ist da. Beweise zu finden eine andere.
Kann aber noch passieren. Daher würde ich mal abwarten wenn Separatisten in Gefangenschaft geraten und sich dann herausstellt dass unter ihnen russische Urlauber sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das weiß geht es um russisch stämmige Ukrainer die sich plötzlich nicht mehr sicher fühlen und sich deshalb abspalten wollen.
> Es sollte kein Problem sein für diese Leute, die russische Staatsbürgerschaft zu beantragen.
> Russland wird sie dann großzügig aufnehmen.
> Vertrieben wird niemand.



Wenn jemand aufgrund mangelnder Sicherheit sein Land verlassen muss, dann ist das Vertreibung. Nicht unbedingt von staatlicher Seite - aber Vertreibung bleibt Vertreibung.

Man muss aber zwischen einer tatsächlich mangelhaften Sicherheitslage und einem Unsicherheitsgefühl unterscheiden. Wenn sich russisch stämmige Ukrainer unsicher fühlen kann dies auch an einer verfälschten Wahrnehmung der Realität liegen (wir hatten uns ja schon mal über die von diesen hauptsächlich konsumierten russischen, von Putins Regierung kontrollierten, Medien unterhalten). Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass zwischen dem Regierungswechsel und dem aktiv werden russischer Truppen auf der Krim nur sehr wenig Zeit verging. Zeit, in der quasi gar keine Übergriffe auf russischstämmige Ukrainer, insbesondere auf der Krim, stattgefunden haben. Der paramilitärische Aufstand in Donezsk und Lugansk folgte nur wenig später und auch hier gab es im vorraus definitiv keine Übergriffe, gegnüber denen man einen Bürgerkrieg als die bessere Wahl bezeichnen kann.

Angst und Panik mag man als Erklärung für die Abläufe heranziehen können. (Wobei ich damit sehr vorsichtig wäre. Echte Panik ist etwas verdammt seltenes und diffuse "Angst" vor allgemeinen Umständen (d.h. keine Furcht vor etwas konkretem) eine so deutsche Eigenart, dass manch anderes Land nicht einmal ein eigenes Wort dafür hat.)
Aber nicht als Rechtfertigugn. Wer sich unzureichend informiert und deswegen ungerechtfertigte Ängste entwickelt, der trägt selbst die Verantwortung für die daraus folgenden Handlungen.
Und wie zahlreiche russischstämmige Ukrainer, die weiterhin in der Ukraine leben, beweisen, gab es nie etwas, was dieses Ausmaß an Angst bzw. dieses Ausmaß von Gewalt, die angeblich auf Angst zurückzuführen sein soll, rechtfertigen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand aufgrund mangelnder Sicherheit sein Land verlassen muss, dann ist das Vertreibung. Nicht unbedingt von staatlicher Seite - aber Vertreibung bleibt Vertreibung.



Nicht wenn er die Sicherheitsorgane des Landes mit Raketen beschießt.
Bedauerlich ist nur dass sich die Separatisten unter das normale Volk mischen. Man kann sie nur noch schwer unterscheiden und da sind Kollateralschäden praktisch vorprogrammiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie zahlreiche russischstämmige Ukrainer, die weiterhin in der Ukraine leben, beweisen, gab es nie etwas, was dieses Ausmaß an Angst bzw. dieses Ausmaß von Gewalt, die angeblich auf Angst zurückzuführen sein soll, rechtfertigen könnte.



So sieht es aus? Wie viele russisch stämmige Ukrainer gibt es? 30% der Bevölkerung?
Aber nur ein kleiner Teil ist aktiv mit Waffen unterwegs. Die meisten anderen hoffen dass der Konflikt bald vorbei ist und sie einem geregeltem Leben nachgehen können.


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Februar 2015)

Hab grad nen Anruf von einer meiner Tanten erhalten, die in der Nähe von Kiew lebt. Erst mal alles gute zum Geburtstag usw. von ihr erhalten und dann hat sie meiner Mutter gesagt, dass einer meiner Cousins zum kämpfen eingezogen wurde


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid das zu hören und jetzt direkt davon Betroffen zu sein, ich drücke dir und deiner Familie die Daumen das er heil nach Hause kommt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2015)

Ja, die Lage hat sich scheinbar verschärft. Insgesamt will die Ukraine diese Woche 100.000 neue Kämpfer unter Waffen stellen. Die USA erwägen nach den erneut gescheiterten Friedensgesprächen Lieferungen von Defensiv-Waffen an die Ukraine.  Es könnte sein, dass Kiew eine militärische Lösung in Betracht zieht ... Vielleicht ist es auch nur Säbelrasseln.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Februar 2015)

Ukraine-Krieg: Bundesregierung warnt USA vor Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine | ZEIT ONLINE

Jetzt ist gemeinsames Beten angesagt (sorry für die phatetischen Worte aber mir fällt dazu nichts anderes ein) 
Wenn jetzt wirklich die USA den Leuten in Kiew Waffen im Wert von 3 Milliarden in die Hand drückt und die so Wahnsinnig sind damit eine großoffensive auf die Krim starten zu wollen, bedeutet das, das Russland in den Krieg mit reingezogen wird. Ich hoffe euch allen ist klar was das bedeutet. Dann ist 3. Weltkrieg angesagt. Lasst wirklich hoffen das, das nur ein säbelrasseln oder sowas ist.

Donezk: Separatistenführer plant "Generalmobilmachung"


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2015)

Ach, das ist doch Kokolores. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine militärische Lösung zur Besetzung der Krim zur Debatte steht. Um Luhansk und Donezk wird es gehen - wenn überhaupt. Und die Ankündigung des Separatistenführers ist unrealistisch. Wo will er denn 100.000 Mann herbekommen? Das ist doch nur ne Trotzreaktion auf Kiews Ankündigung mit den 100.000 neuen Soldaten.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Februar 2015)

Puh und ich hab mir schon sorgen gemacht, aber ich finde es klingt ja ganz logisch das sie die beiden Grenzstädte mit dem kompletten Militär angreifen werden um sich danach die Hände zu reichen und keinen Angriff auf die Krim starten werden. Russland wird in dieser Zeit sicherlich auch ruhig bleiben... Sorry für die Ironie, aber langsam wirds mir zu blöd.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung, was du für logisch hälst. Wir reden hier rein hypothetisch über mögliche zukünftige Entwicklungen und die sind so schwer vorherzusagen wie das Wetter.


----------



## Poulton (2. Februar 2015)

Arm Ukraine to Avoid Another Bosnia - The American Interest


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> die sind so schwer vorherzusagen wie das Wetter.



Nein wenn ich einer Kriegspartei Waffen im Wert von 3 Milliarden in die Hand drücke, beide Parteien jeweils eine der beiden größten Atommächte hinter sich hat, dann muss ich nur 1+1 zusammenzählen das, das ergebniss sicherlich kein gutes sein wird.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das zu hören und jetzt direkt davon Betroffen zu sein, ich drücke dir und deiner Familie die Daumen das er heil nach Hause kommt.


Das richtig perverse daran ist aber, dass er sich darüber total freut! 
Er hat, wie so viele andere dort auch, einen richtigen Russenhass entwickelt.
Zuerst war meine Tante auch so und hat deshalb sogar für längere Zeit mit meiner Mutter, also ihrer Schwester, nicht mehr gesprochen.
Aber mittlerweile sagt sie selbst, dass das, was in den ukr. Medien berichtet wird, einfach nicht stimmt und nicht stimmen kann.
Aber bei der jüngeren Generation ist wohl schon zu spät...
Die Cousine, die dort auch lebt, ist schon total fanatisch auf die Ukraine fixiert und macht bei diesem ganzen Blödsinn mit, wie Putinpuppen verbrennen oder erhängen und dann den ganzen Heil der Ukraine, Heil den Helden zu trällern...


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Nein wenn ich einer Kriegspartei Waffen im Wert von 3 Milliarden in die Hand drücke, beide Parteien jeweils eine der beiden größten Atommächte hinter sich hat, dann muss ich nur 1+1 zusammenzählen das, das ergebniss sicherlich kein gutes sein wird.



Naja aus Korea und Vietnam ist auch kein 3.Weltkrieg entstanden, also hoffen wir das beste. 

Ob man die Ukraine auf absehbare Zeit wieder vereinen kann? Wenn die Ukrainer wirklich so einen Russenhass haben, muss man übeles erwarten, falls sie gewinnen.

Andersrum, wenn die Separatisten gewinnen werden sie wohl eher im Siegestaumel sein, als Rachegelüste zu hegen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2015)

> Nein *wenn* ich einer Kriegspartei Waffen im Wert von 3 Milliarden in die Hand drücke, beide Parteien jeweils eine der beiden größten Atommächte hinter sich hat, dann muss ich nur 1+1 zusammenzählen das, das ergebniss sicherlich kein gutes sein wird.



Das "Wenn" ist eben der Punkt. Es ist eine unbekannte "Variable" in einer "Rechnung". Wenn Kiew Waffen von den USA bekommt, wenn Kiew eine militärische Lösung des Konflikts für möglich hält, wenn sie die Separatisten angreifen, wenn sie Erfolg haben, wenn sie die Krim "angreifen"...

Ziemlich viele "Wenns" für eine Prognose, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ukraine-Krieg: Bundesregierung warnt USA vor Waffenlieferungen an Ukraine | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Jetzt ist gemeinsames Beten angesagt (sorry für die phatetischen Worte aber mir fällt dazu nichts anderes ein)
> Wenn jetzt wirklich die USA den Leuten in Kiew Waffen im Wert von 3 Milliarden in die Hand drückt und die so Wahnsinnig sind damit eine großoffensive auf die Krim starten zu wollen, bedeutet das, das Russland in den Krieg mit reingezogen wird. Ich hoffe euch allen ist klar was das bedeutet. Dann ist 3. Weltkrieg angesagt. Lasst wirklich hoffen das, das nur ein säbelrasseln oder sowas ist.
> ...



Wenn ich mir den Artikel so durchlese kriege ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um Defensivwaffen handel und nicht um Offensivwaffen.
Solange also keine Kampfhubschrauben und Boden-Boden Raketenwerfen dabei sind würde ich erst mal abwarten, was tatsächlich kommt.
Vielleicht wollen die US Rüstungskonzerne auch nur soviel Geld am Konflikt verdienen wie die russischen Rüstungskonzerne. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist doch Kokolores. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine militärische Lösung zur Besetzung der Krim zur Debatte steht. Um Luhansk und Donezk wird es gehen - wenn überhaupt. Und die Ankündigung des Separatistenführers ist unrealistisch. Wo will er denn 100.000 Mann herbekommen?



Er hofft auf eine Welle von russischen Urlaubern. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das richtig perverse daran ist aber, dass er sich darüber total freut!
> Er hat, wie so viele andere dort auch, einen richtigen Russenhass entwickelt.



Das ist das viel größere Problem in meinen Augen.
Schließlich ist das immer noch ein Land und sollte auch ein Land bleiben.
Niemand will Verhältnisse wie in Korea.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht wenn er die Sicherheitsorgane des Landes mit Raketen beschießt.



Wie du selbst sagst: Das machen die wenigstens der russischstämmigen Ukrainer. Nicht gerade wenige sind dagegen aus den umkämpften Gebieten geflohen. (Wäre an der Stelle interessant zu erfahren, wie russischstämmige Ostukrainer aufgenommen wurden, die Richtung Westen geflohen sind. Waren zwar sicherlich eher wenige, weil man ja in unsicheren Zeiten eher was Bekanntes/Geborgenheit sucht, aber sicherlich auch >0)




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, die Lage hat sich scheinbar verschärft. Insgesamt will die Ukraine diese Woche 100.000 neue Kämpfer unter Waffen stellen. Die USA erwägen nach den erneut gescheiterten Friedensgesprächen Lieferungen von Defensiv-Waffen an die Ukraine.  Es könnte sein, dass Kiew eine militärische Lösung in Betracht zieht ... Vielleicht ist es auch nur Säbelrasseln.



Hat da eigentlich jemand gehört, was mit "Waffenlieferungen zulassen" gemeint ist?
Wollen die USA Waffen -kostenfrei- zur Verfügung stellen (=staatliche Einmischung und Parteiergreifung in einem militärischen Konflikt explizit nicht mit dem Ziel, für Frieden zu sorgen), oder wollen sie einen Waffenkauf erlauben (=die üblich amerikanische Art Gewinn mit ""Frieden"" zu kombinieren...)?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja aus Korea und Vietnam ist auch kein 3.Weltkrieg entstanden, also hoffen wir das beste.



Die ukrainische Armee hat, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, auf der Krim nicht einmal Waffen eingesetzt, als es da noch gegen scheinbare Paramilitärs/schwer bewaffnete Kriminelle ging, die ihre Stützpunkte angegriffen haben (!), dabei wäre das der ureigenste Job einer Armee. Jetzt stünden sie einem ungleich größeren Gegner gegenüber und müssten Russland zunächst den Krieg erklären, nachdem sie die bisherigen Ereignisse nicht offiziell als Kriegserklärung bezeichnet haben.
Da besteht imho keinerlei Gefahr. Nur für die Interessen Russlands, eine Landverbindung zur Krim zu erhalten oder zumindest Teile der Versorgungsinfrastruktur auf dem Festland zu übernehmen, sehe ich schwarz. Die wiederum werden Putin aber umgekehrt nicht so wichtig sein, dass er dafür erneute Provokationen gegen einen erstarkten Feind riskiert. Wenn man sich die jüngsten Meldungen aus Richtung Krim anhört (Versorgungslage wird schlechter, Lebensmittel sind, trotz des höheren russischen Rentensatzes, wohl mittlerweile teurer, als zu ukrainischen Zeiten, Wirtschaft liegt am Boden,...), dann scheint das Fleckchen Erde keinerlei Priorität mehr zu haben. Hauptsache, es gehört zum Reich - Prestige zählt.



> Ob man die Ukraine auf absehbare Zeit wieder vereinen kann? Wenn die Ukrainer wirklich so einen Russenhass haben, muss man übeles erwarten, falls sie gewinnen.
> 
> Andersrum, wenn die Separatisten gewinnen werden sie wohl eher im Siegestaumel sein, als Rachegelüste zu hegen.



Schwierig zu sagen, da es keine repräsentativen Quellen gibt. Die Separatisten sind schlechter organisiert und haben keine Parallelstrukturen, da schaffen es die "wir werden alle umbringen"-Radikalos leicht vor die Kamera. Auf Seiten der ukrainischen Armee hört man dagegen nur Anfeidungen gegenüber den Separatisten, d.h. russischstämmige Ukrainer hätten nichts zu befürchten (genau wie im Rest der Ukraine). Aber von den z.T. rechtsextremen Milizen auf Seite der Ukraine hört man gar nichts direkt und die werden ihre Waffen nicht geschlossen abgeben. Das könnte zum zivilen Problem werden. Genauso wie Teile der Separatisten im Falle einer Niederlage auf Guerillataktiken wechseln könnten, solange sie noch Unterstützung von außerhalb erhalten. Zivilgesellschaftlich also einiger Sprengstoff und obendrauf kommt die persönliche Note:
Vielen Ukrainern scheint es herzlich egal zu sein, wer regiert, solange sie wieder halbwegs friedlich und in annehmbaren Verhältnissen leben können. Aber vielen Ukrainern wird es überhaupt nicht egal sein, dass ihre Verwandten/Freunde/... getötet wurden. Wenn der Krieg zu lange andauert, so dass die politischen Position zu einer persönlichen Angelegenheit werden, steht da schlimmes zu befürchten.

Leider ist, in Anbetracht der unvereinbaren Forderungen, eine militärische Lösung die einzig absehbare überhaupt. Entweder eine durch militärische Gewalt oder durch das genaue Gegenteil. Aber die ukrainische Armee kann man nicht entwaffnen und es ist auch nicht absehbar, dass Putin die Belieferung der Rebellen unterbindet. Solange er sie auch nicht verstärkt könnte eine massive Aufrüstung der Armee ein (blutiger) Erfolg werden, der den Krieg zumindest beendet. Aber da würde ich nicht drauf wetten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Artikel so durchlese kriege ich den Eindruck, dass es sich um Defensivwaffen handel und nicht um Offensivwaffen.
> Solange also keine Kampfhubschrauben und Boden-Boden Raketenwerfen dabei sind würde ich erst mal abwarten, was tatsächlich kommt.
> Vielleicht wollen die US Rüstungskonzerne auch nur soviel Geld am Konflikt verdienen wie die russischen Rüstungskonzerne.



Dieser Krieg ist zu dynamisch und, auf Seiten der Separatisten, asymetrisch, als das du Offensiv- von Deffensivwaffen trennen könntest. In einem mobilen Bodenkrieg versuchen sowohl Angreifer als auch Verteidiger aktiv in eine Position zu kommen, um den Gegner zu töten. Die einzigen rein defensiven Waffen, die es bei der geringen Kampfentfernung geben könnte, wären Minen.
Und deren Einsatz wünscht sich wohl niemand.



> Das ist das viel größere Problem in meinen Augen.
> Schließlich ist das immer noch ein Land und sollte auch ein Land bleiben.
> Niemand will Verhältnisse wie in Korea.



Die wirds auch nicht geben. Lugansk und Donezk sind zu klein und (waren) zu eng mit der ukrainischen Wirtschaft vernetzt, als dass sie sich als eigenständiger Staat abspalten könnten. Nachdem Putin einer Eingliederung die Absage erteilt hat, hat das Gebilde eigentlich keine Zukunft mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute gehört das die Separatisten eine Generalmobilmachung anstreben, also rund Hunderttausend neuer Kämpfer sollen es werden.
Hmmm, da stellen sich mir einige fragen, wo kommen diese Menschen her die auch noch eine Militärische Ausbildung haben, wo bekommen sie die Ausrüstung und Waffen für diese Menschen her, kann ein im Bürgerkrieg isoliertes Gebiet so viele Kämpfer versorgen, hmm, ohne Russland ist dies doch gar nicht möglich, so viele Russische Militärs die in Urlaub sind und dort Kämpfen wird es wohl doch nicht geben, die auch noch alles aus Russland mit nehmen, also quasi deren Kasernen plündern 
Wer hat noch den verdacht das Russland hier dahinter steckt, ich zumindest habe dieses komische Gefühl.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat da eigentlich jemand gehört, was mit "Waffenlieferungen zulassen" gemeint ist?
> Wollen die USA Waffen -kostenfrei- zur Verfügung stellen (=staatliche Einmischung und Parteiergreifung in einem militärischen Konflikt explizit nicht mit dem Ziel, für Frieden zu sorgen), oder wollen sie einen Waffenkauf erlauben (=die üblich amerikanische Art Gewinn mit ""Frieden"" zu kombinieren...)?



Leider das erste und die Lage ist so Fatal weil Russland nicht zurückweichen wird (ich weiß für dich und viele andere unverständlich da ihr dahinter Machterwägungen vermutet)
Da kommt gerade richtig große ******** auf uns alle zu, leider genau die Situation die wir eben vor Monaten beschrieben haben, weil die Motivation eben einseitig Keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft zeigt (Russland wiederrum wird die Krim auf keinen Fall freigeben nachdem eben der Rest der Ukraine nun defakto NATO Gebiet ist) ich würde dich dringenst bitten die Resolution zu lesen die ich vor ca 2-3 Monaten verlinkt habe, werde sie hier auch gleich nochmal posten wenn ich sie finde.

Edit: Die Links, Ron Pauls Expertise ist jetzt hoffentlich leichter nachzuvollziehen.
Umstrittene Resolution: Republikaner Ron Paul klagt an: "US-Kongress erklärt Russland den Krieg" - Ron Paul klagt an: "US-Kongress erklärt Russland den Krieg" - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Hier das Original Dokument : https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-resolution/758/text



			
				ΔΣΛ;7150946 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute gehört das die Separatisten eine Generalmobilmachung anstreben, also rund Hunderttausend neuer Kämpfer sollen es werden.
> Hmmm, da stellen sich mir einige fragen, wo kommen diese Menschen her die auch noch eine Militärische Ausbildung haben, wo bekommen sie die Ausrüstung und Waffen für diese Menschen her, kann ein im Bürgerkrieg isoliertes Gebiet so viele Kämpfer versorgen, hmm, ohne Russland ist dies doch gar nicht möglich, so viele Russische Militärs die in Urlaub sind und dort Kämpfen wird es wohl doch nicht geben, die auch noch alles aus Russland mit nehmen, also quasi deren Kasernen plündern
> Wer hat noch den verdacht das Russland hier dahinter steckt, ich zumindest habe dieses komische Gefühl.



Ja ist leider eine Reaktion auf die Generalmobilmachung der Ukrainischen Armee, beide Seiten Rüsten jetzt voll auf was Mannstärke und Waffen angeht, sicherlich erhalten die Seperatisten seit Anfang an unterstützung Russlands, bisher keine einzige Offizielle Truppe Russlands, eventuell Speznaz oder Veteranen die wahrscheinlich ein Gegengewicht zu den Academi/Nato Truppen auf seiten der Ukraine bilden sollen.

Sorry für Doppelpost, bitte zusammenlegen falls möglich Ruyven


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2015)

Der Stab des ukrainischen Heeres sollte mal lieber die HG Süd holen. Unglaublich wie kann ein stehendes Heer gegen einen Haufen Dilettanten so versagen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube das die Ukraine eher gegen ein verdecktes Russisches Untergrundheer kämpft und weniger gegen Zivilisten, hat man bei der annektieren der Krim gesehen, dort war auch das Russische Militär, sie haben dort auch nur deren Abzeichen entfernt, in der Ostukraine macht es diesmal nicht ganz so offensichtlich.
Das ganze haben sie aber durch die USA gelernt, die USA hatte in der Vergangenheit auch zahlreiche geheime Untergrundheere im Einsatz, in Lateinamerika und Asien.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie du selbst sagst: Das machen die wenigstens der russischstämmigen Ukrainer. Nicht gerade wenige sind dagegen aus den umkämpften Gebieten geflohen. (Wäre an der Stelle interessant zu erfahren, wie russischstämmige Ostukrainer aufgenommen wurden, die Richtung Westen geflohen sind. Waren zwar sicherlich eher wenige, weil man ja in unsicheren Zeiten eher was Bekanntes/Geborgenheit sucht, aber sicherlich auch >0)



Ich weiß was du meinst. Die Menschen, die nicht auf der Seite der Separatisten stehen, versuchen aus den umkämpften Gebieten zu fliehen. Aber die meine ich ja auch nicht. Flüchtlinge in Folge von Kriegen gibt es immer, denn die meisten wollen ja keinen Krieg haben.
Das interessiert die Kriegsparteien aber nie, da man nie die Bevölkerung fragt, was sie wollen, man stellt sie vor vollendete Tatsachen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat da eigentlich jemand gehört, was mit "Waffenlieferungen zulassen" gemeint ist?
> Wollen die USA Waffen -kostenfrei- zur Verfügung stellen (=staatliche Einmischung und Parteiergreifung in einem militärischen Konflikt explizit nicht mit dem Ziel, für Frieden zu sorgen), oder wollen sie einen Waffenkauf erlauben (=die üblich amerikanische Art Gewinn mit ""Frieden"" zu kombinieren...)?



Ich würde fast annehmen, dass die amerikanische Rüstungsindustrie Obama weich geklopft hat, damit sie endlich wieder Geld verdienen können, denn der Rüstungsindustrie ist es ja egal, wer die Waffen bezahlt, Hauptsache sie werden bezahlt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die wirds auch nicht geben. Lugansk und Donezk sind zu klein und (waren) zu eng mit der ukrainischen Wirtschaft vernetzt, als dass sie sich als eigenständiger Staat abspalten könnten. Nachdem Putin einer Eingliederung die Absage erteilt hat, hat das Gebilde eigentlich keine Zukunft mehr.



Der Hass aufeinander ist aber offensichtlich schon vorhanden und es wird schwer werden den wieder herauszuholen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2015)

USA wollen vorerst keine Waffen an Ukraine liefern - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7150946 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute gehört das die Separatisten eine Generalmobilmachung anstreben, also rund Hunderttausend neuer Kämpfer sollen es werden.
> Hmmm, da stellen sich mir einige fragen, wo kommen diese Menschen her die auch noch eine Militärische Ausbildung haben, wo bekommen sie die Ausrüstung und Waffen für diese Menschen her, kann ein im Bürgerkrieg isoliertes Gebiet so viele Kämpfer versorgen, hmm, ohne Russland ist dies doch gar nicht möglich, so viele Russische Militärs die in Urlaub sind und dort Kämpfen wird es wohl doch nicht geben, die auch noch alles aus Russland mit nehmen, also quasi deren Kasernen plündern
> Wer hat noch den verdacht das Russland hier dahinter steckt, ich zumindest habe dieses komische Gefühl.



Eine "General"mobilmachung betrifft die komplette normale Bevölkerung. Militärische Ausbildung ist dabei egal, wobei eine gewisse Grundausbildung ja aus dem Wehrdienst vorhanden sein müsste. Ob sie 100.000 mobilisieren können, wird sich zeigen. Ich glaube schon, dass sich (noch) so viele kampffähige Personen in den Gebieten aufhalten - aber davon wird nur ein kleiner Teil bereit sein, für die Separatisten zu kämpfen. Entweder hat man größere Finanzmittel, als bislang vermutet, und nutzt die (selbst verursachte) Not der Menschen als einziger potentieller Lohngeber in der Gegend aus, oder man zwingt sie schlichtweg zur Teilnahme.
Waffen wäre die interessantere Frage, aber da muss man das Endergebnis abwarten. Z.T. haben Länder sehr viele Handfeuerwaffen auf Reserve. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Separatisten genug Gewehre erobert haben. Wenn zudem auch die Ausstattung mit Munition sehr gut erscheint oder gar schwere Waffen in den Händern der zusätzlichen Kämpfer auftauchen, wäre das imho ein weiteres Anzeichen dafür, dass die russischen Grenzen weit offen für Waffenlieferungen sind.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja ist leider eine Reaktion auf die Generalmobilmachung der Ukrainischen Armee



Die ukrainische Armee zieht zwar zunehmend mehr Leute ein, ist aber noch meilenweit von einer Generalmobilmachung entfernt.



> Sorry für Doppelpost, bitte zusammenlegen falls möglich Ruyven



done so.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde fast annehmen, dass die amerikanische Rüstungsindustrie Obama weich geklopft hat, damit sie endlich wieder Geld verdienen können, denn der Rüstungsindustrie ist es ja egal, wer die Waffen bezahlt, Hauptsache sie werden bezahlt.



Sicherlich hat die Rüstungslobby, ggf. auch das Militär (wozwischen es eine große Schnittmenge geben dürfte*) da massiven Einfluss. Die Ukraine an sich könnte den USA schließlich herzlichst egal sein und Probleme mit Russland, die Obama zu einer Radikalopposition zwingen würden, gab es in den letzten 25 Jahren auch keine. Aber es ist trotzdem ein qualitativer Unterschied, ob sich die US-Regierung hinstellt und sagt "Waffen sind ein Geschäft, wir stehen für freien Handel", oder ob sie sagen "was in der Ukraine abgeht ist auch unser Problem und wir setzen uns in typischer Weise für eine Lösung ein".
Letzteres rückt Obama auch einen ersten Schritt in Richtung Putin, was die militärische Vertretung eigener Interessen jenseits der eigenen Landesgrenzen angeht. Im Vergleich zu militärischen Gebietsgewinnen wäre eine Waffenlieferung durch die Regierung zwar Kleinkram, aber sie erschwert es der restlichen Welt deutlich, als geschlossene Einheit Druck auf Russland auszuüben. Und den bräuchte es mehr denn je.


*: In der TAZ wurden heute übrigens Humvees als zu lieferndes Rüstungsgut namentlich erwähnt. Könnte also tatsächlich eine Initiative des US-Militärs sein, denn die Dinger waren in Afghanistan und Irak schon Notlösungen und ohne aktuellen oder geplanten Bodenkrieg sind sie endgültig Schrott, der eine neue Verwertung sucht.




> Der Hass aufeinander ist aber offensichtlich schon vorhanden und es wird schwer werden den wieder herauszuholen.



Ich sehe noch keinen breiten Hass in der Bevölkerung. Die Mehrheit scheint eher apolitisch und nur gegen Krieg bzw. Kriegstreiber zu sein. Wenn man die Kämpfe beendet, bevor diese Wut auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen projeziert wird, könnte man den Hass also auf Leute beschränken, die ihn tatsächlich verdient haben und gegen die angemessene Strafen angebracht und machbar wären. Schön sind die Resultate von Kriegen zwar nie, aber das wäre für die Gesellschaft insgesamt verträglich.
Aber die Uhr tickt.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2015)

BBC News - How Russia outfoxes its enemies



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzigen rein defensiven Waffen, die es bei der geringen Kampfentfernung geben könnte, wären Minen.


Die Mittel müssen sich nichtmal gegen Personen richten. EloKa kann man auch als rein defensiv bezeichnen, da sie neben Gerätschaften mit denen man fast alle Fernmeldemittel der Gegenseite ausschalten kann, auch soetwas wie Flare, Düppel, Schutz der eigenen Kommunikation, Auswertung gegnerischer Kommunikation etc. umfassen.


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2015)

... Plan B waere eine UN-Mission. Die gaebe es in den Geschmacksrichtungen Chapter VI UN-Charta ("peace keeping", Waffengebrauch nur zur Selbstverteidigung) und Chapter VII UN-Charta ("peace inforcement"). Dem muessten alle Konfliktparteien zustimmen - auch die Vetomacht Russland.

News aus Russland: Inhaftierte Landesverraeterin auf Kaution wieder frei.

Herr Snowden erhaelt Asyl, aber die Verraeterin eines Geheimnisses, das es gar nicht gibt, wird verhaftet? Hm.


----------



## efdev (4. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Plan B waere eine UN-Mission. Die gaebe es in den Geschmacksrichtungen Chapter VI UN-Charta ("peace keeping", Waffengebrauch nur zur Selbstverteidigung) und Chapter VII UN-Charta ("peace inforcement"). Dem muessten alle Konfliktparteien zustimmen - auch die Vetomacht Russland.
> 
> News aus Russland: Inhaftierte Landesverraeterin auf Kaution wieder frei.
> 
> Herr Snowden erhaelt Asyl, aber die Verraeterin eines Geheimnisses, das es gar nicht gibt, wird verhaftet? Hm.



das ist ganz "normal" wenn snowden geheimnisse der russen verrät hätte er da auch schnell probleme wie überall auf der welt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2015)

Nun, wir halten ja immer das Selbststimmungsrecht der Ukraine hoch. Da wären Waffenlieferungen unter Auflagen doch irgendwie unangebracht. Entweder man liefert Waffen oder man lässt es. Und ich finde, man sollte es lieber lassen. Das ist nicht unser Krieg. Wir unterstützen die Ukraine moralisch, verhängen Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen Russland, geben ihr Finanzspritzen, versorgen sie mit nichttödlichen Waffen wie Nachtsichtgeräten und Schutzwesten und versuchen zwischen den Separatisten, der Ukraine und Russland zu vermitteln. Das reicht.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Februar 2015)

Sascha "Lügenpresse" Lobo hat eine großartige Kolumne geschrieben: 

Lobo-Kolumne: Pseudoskepsis zweifelt an allem außer an sich selbst - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sie trifft so vieles, was man in den Foren und Blogs der Welt lesen kann, so exakt auf den Punkt. Und auch in diesen Thread passt das wie kaum sonst etwas. 

Alles anzweifeln, niemals aber den eigenen Standpunkt!!!


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und ich finde, man sollte es lieber lassen. Das ist nicht unser Krieg.



Lugansk ist von Berlin einen Tag mit dem Auto entfernt. Ich finde schon, dass es "unser" Krieg ist. Und ich bin der (unpopulaeren) Meinung, dass man der Ukraine solche Waffen wie die zur Verfuegung stellen sollte, mit denen sie drangsaliert wird - Artillerie, Panzer, Flugzeuge. Nicht, um "den Russen eins auszuwischen" (so wie manche hier im Thread ja Konfetti werfen moechten ob der Vorstellung, Russland koennte es "den Amis besorgen"), sondern um den Anfaengen zu wehren.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Lugansk ist von Berlin einen Tag mit dem Auto entfernt. Ich finde schon, dass es "unser" Krieg ist. Und ich bin der (unpopulaeren) Meinung, dass man der Ukraine solche Waffen wie die zur Verfuegung stellen sollte, mit denen sie drangsaliert wird - Artillerie, Panzer, Flugzeuge. Nicht, um "den Russen eins auszuwischen" (so wie manche hier im Thread ja Konfetti werfen moechten ob der Vorstellung, Russland koennte es "den Amis besorgen"), sondern um den Anfaengen zu wehren.



Die "Anfänge" waren vor fast 1. Jahr vorbei. Seit Monaten ist dort Bürgerkrieg.  Aber jo, ist sicherlich eine gute Idee der Ukraine die Waffen in die Hand zu drücken. Wird schon schief gehen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Lugansk ist von Berlin einen Tag mit dem Auto entfernt. Ich finde schon, dass es "unser" Krieg ist. Und ich bin der (unpopulaeren) Meinung, dass man der Ukraine solche Waffen wie die zur Verfuegung stellen sollte, mit denen sie drangsaliert wird - Artillerie, Panzer, Flugzeuge. Nicht, um "den Russen eins auszuwischen" (so wie manche hier im Thread ja Konfetti werfen moechten ob der Vorstellung, Russland koennte es "den Amis besorgen"), sondern um den Anfaengen zu wehren.



Dann hätte man nicht einseitig, die nicht gewählte Regierung in Kiew anerkennen sollen.  Wer Sturm sät, wird Sturm ernten. Diesen Krieg und seine Eskalation hat sich Kiew selbst zuzuschreiben.

Aber mit einer Sache hast du Recht. Es ist "unser" Krieg, gibt sogar der oberste Drohnenherr zu .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmUNCsT8TjU


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2015)

Künftiger Pentagon-Chef sieht das ähnlich wie JePe.

Ukraine: Designierter US-Verteidigungsminister für Waffenlieferungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2015)

Weil ja die Amerikaner mit "Erst schießen, dann fragen" ja auch in den letzten 14 Jahren so erfolgreich waren


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Die Amerikaner schießen ja nicht mehr. Das überlassen sie andere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2015)

Das nennt man dann wohl Outsourcing oder wie


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2015)

Nach Meldung der ukrainsiche Armee haben die Separatisten eine Großoffensive gestartet. 

Ukraine-Konflikt spitzt sich zu: Viele Tote bei Großangriff im Osten | tagesschau.de

Nach Meldung der Nato hat Russland die Separatisten vergangene Woche mit schweren Waffen ausgerüstet.

Ukraine-Konflikt Nato wirft Russland Waffenlieferungen vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich finde schon, dass man angesichts dieser Meldungen ernsthaft Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine diskutieren kann.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Februar 2015)

Ja wo denn ? Behauptungen ? Wenn Russland die Seperatisten mit dem Equip ausstatten würde, mit dem Amerika jetzt die Ukrainer ausstatten möchte, gäbe es weder zweifel noch was zu Leugnen. Bisher ist das aber nicht der Fall (ich sage ja nicht das keinerlei Hilfe von Russland gegenüber den Seperatisten kommt) aber man sollte auch mal die Kriche im Dorf lassen, das bis hierhin die Armee einer Nation auf ihr (ehemaliges) eigenes Volk losgegangen ist.


----------



## JePe (4. Februar 2015)

... was glaubst Du, womit die sog. Separatisten seit fast einem Jahr schiessen - Pfeil und Bogen? Soll die Intelligenz des Durchschnittsforisten wirklich mit der These beleidigt werden, alle seitdem verschossene Munition sei Kriegsbeute gewesen?

Als naechstes wird uns aufgetischt, der Donbass waere in ein Vakuum gehuellt, nur weil man die dortige Luft nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2015)

Es wird uns ja auch aufgetischt das die Putschisten da in Kiev verfassungskonform an die Macht gekommen sind, da geht doch so ein Vakuum auch durch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2015)

Nö, es ist durchaus bekannt, dass die Machtübernahme formaljuristisch gesehen nicht ganz sauber war. 

Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es steht allerdings zur Frage, inwieweit die formaljuristische "Sicht in  revolutionären Zeiten politisch maßgeblich ist." Zumal die  Janukowitsch-Regierung bekanntlich selber korrupt war, es also selber mit der rechtlichen Ordnung  nie so genau nahm.


----------



## Ramons01 (5. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nö, es ist durchaus bekannt, dass die Machtübernahme formaljuristisch gesehen nicht ganz sauber war.
> 
> Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es steht allerdings zur Frage, inwieweit die formaljuristische "Sicht in  revolutionären Zeiten politisch maßgeblich ist." Zumal die  Janukowitsch-Regierung bekanntlich selber korrupt war, es also selber mit der rechtlichen Ordnung  nie so genau nahm.



Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, sieht die Verfassung eine Mehrheit von 75% oder mehr vor und im Artikel des Spiegel steht sogar, dass diese Mehrheit nicht erreicht wurde...
328 von 450 Stimmen entsprechen nämlich 72,8% und somit ist diese Vorgabe schon mal nicht erfüllt.
Abgesehen davon Flüchtete Janukowitsch, weil er Angst um sein Leben hatte und das kann man ihm nicht verübeln  wenn man bedenkt was für bewaffnete Banden da unterwegs waren.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass wir uns im Westen alle schön auf das Völkerrecht und die Ukrainische Verfassung berufen wenn es um die Krim geht, aber bei der Machtübernahme blenden wir das Recht einfach aus. Man kann aber nicht auf der einen Seite auf das Recht pochen und es auf der anderen Seite einfach ausblenden und sagen, dass die Umstände nicht gepasst haben und Janukowitsch so brutal vorgegangen ist, dass diese Machtübernahme gerechtfertigt ist/war. Bisher ist immer noch nicht geklärt, was genau auf dem Maidan passiert ist, man geht einfach davon aus das es der böse Janukowitsch war und das reicht dann auch schon.

Wenn man jetzt aber über Recht und Unrecht spricht, sollte man die Umstände für eine Rechtssprechung gegen oder für z.B. Janukowitsch mal genauer betrachten, weil wenn wir mal annehmen das nicht er es war der die Schütze beauftragt hat, sondern eine dritte Partei und diese womöglich etwas mit der aktuellen regierung am Hut hat...na dann stimmt doch etwas nicht.

Das muss alles diskutiert werden, leider wird es dass nicht weil man sich alles dreht wie man es gerade braucht....


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Nö, es ist durchaus bekannt, dass die Machtübernahme formaljuristisch gesehen nicht ganz sauber war.
> 
> Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es steht allerdings zur Frage, inwieweit die formaljuristische "Sicht in  revolutionären Zeiten politisch maßgeblich ist." Zumal die  Janukowitsch-Regierung bekanntlich selber korrupt war, es also selber mit der rechtlichen Ordnung  nie so genau nahm.



US-Außenpolitik in der Kritik: Amerikas Doppelmoral in der Ukraine | tagesschau.de



			
				Tagesschau schrieb:
			
		

> US-Präsident Obama und US-Außenminister Kerry pochen jedenfalls beim Thema Krim-Referendum auf die Treue zu jener gesamtukrainischen Verfassung, deren vorherige Verletzung bei der Machtergreifung in Kiew sie mit keinem Wort kritisieren.



Schon gefühlte 100x gesagt. Es ist nicht erklärbar(und vorallem auch nicht einzusehen), warum man einmal auf Einhaltung eben jener Verfassung pocht, die man im anderen Fall einfach übergeht. Doppelmoral halt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2015)

Bitte nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es hier um die Aussage Amons  geht. Es wird uns eben nicht aufgetischt, dass die Machtergreifung  verfassungskonform war.

Ansonsten kann ich mich auch nur wiederholen. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine  Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und  Destabilisierung. Wenn das ukrainische Volk formaljuristisch seine eigene Verfassung verletzt, dann ist das allein Sache des ukrainischen Volkes. Ein innenpolitisches Problem, welches Russland nichts angeht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es hier um die Aussage Amons  geht. Es wird uns eben nicht aufgetischt, dass die Machtergreifung  verfassungskonform war.



Doch, genau das wird uns von Politik und dem größten Teil der Medien aufgetischt. Du konntest genau eine Zeitung finden, die es nicht verfassungskonform nennt – nur um es dann im nächsten Absatz zu relativieren. So nach dem Motto, Verfassungen dürfen halt nicht gelten wenn Revolutionen sind.

Nach der Logik müsste Pegida in Dresden also nur laut genug schreien, Molotow-Cocktails und Steine auf Sicherheitskräfte schmeißen und Regierungsgebäude besetzten und schonhätten sie einen Anspruch auf eine legitime Übergangsregierung? Tolles Verständnis von Demokratie, dass hier an den Tag gelegt wird.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich mich auch nur wiederholen. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine  Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und  Destabilisierung. Wenn das ukrainische Volk formaljuristisch seine eigene Verfassung verletzt, dann ist das allein Sache des ukrainischen Volkes. Ein innenpolitisches Problem, welches Russland nichts angeht.



Aktion>Reaktion. 
Kiew>Krim

Du kannst diese Ereignisse nicht isoliert voneinander betrachten. Hätten die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan nicht in Kiew verfassungswidrig die Macht übernommen, hätte sich die Krim nicht von der Ukraine für Unabhängig erklären müssen.

Und zum gefühlt 100x Mal. Russland hat keinen Landraub begangen. Das Parlament hat sich von der Ukraine für unabhängig erklärt. 

Das müsste, um dich zu zitieren, ein innerpolitisches Problem sein, dass Sache des ukrainischen Volkes. Ein Problem, das den Westen nichts angeht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Februar 2015)

*Kaaruzo* 



> Doch, genau das wird uns von Politik und dem größten Teil der Medien  aufgetischt. Du konntest genau eine Zeitung finden, die es nicht  verfassungskonform nennt – nur um es dann im nächsten Absatz zu  relativieren. So nach dem Motto, Verfassungen dürfen halt nicht gelten  wenn Revolutionen sind.



Ich habe nur den erstbesten Artikel verlinkt. Da gibts sicherlich auch noch andere. Einen hast du eben selbst verlinkt. 



> Nach der Logik müsste Pegida in Dresden also nur laut genug schreien,  Molotow-Cocktails und Steine auf Sicherheitskräfte schmeißen und  Regierungsgebäude besetzten und schonhätten sie einen Anspruch auf eine  legitime Übergangsregierung? Tolles Verständnis von Demokratie, dass  hier an den Tag gelegt wird.



Und nach deiner Logik dürften unter ähnlichen Umständen wie in der Ukraine Deutschtürken zum Separatismus aufrufen und die Türkei dürfte ein Stück von Deutschland annektieren. Abgesehen davon meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass die Ukraine ihr eigenes Problem wenig später selbst mit sehr demokratischen Mitteln gelöst hat.



> Aktion>Reaktion.
> Kiew>Krim
> 
> Du kannst diese Ereignisse nicht isoliert voneinander betrachten. Hätten  die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan nicht in Kiew verfassungswidrig die  Macht übernommen, hätte sich die Krim nicht von der Ukraine für  Unabhängig erklären müssen.
> ...



Sowohl die Unabhängigkeitserklärung als auch Beitritt zur russischen Föderation kamen unter der Besatzung von russischem Militär und selbsternannten russischen Sicherheitskräften zustande und sind somit als Annexion zu werten. Aber das alles wurde hier schon 1000 mal erwähnt. Ich persönlich habe weder Zeit noch Lust dazu, das alles noch mal durchzukauen. Manchmal muss man eben einer Meinung sein, dass man nicht einer Meinung ist.


----------



## IluBabe (5. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sascha "Lügenpresse" Lobo hat eine großartige Kolumne geschrieben:
> 
> Lobo-Kolumne: Pseudoskepsis zweifelt an allem außer an sich selbst - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...


Spätestens als Lobo Popper in den Mund nahm und dann weiter über Skepsis anstatt Falsifizierbarkeit redet, war klar das er sich nur sein Einkommen beim Spiegel sichern will mit dem Artikel. Den spätestens hier verläßt Herr Lobo gerade das Gebiet der Skepsis die einen Beleg fordert und auch bekommt für die Bewahrheitung einer Behauptung und macht sich der Propaganda schuldig indem er jeden Skeptiker der außerhalb der Vorgaben skeptisch ist zum Propagandisten der Gegenseite macht. Skeptisch darf man nur politisch korrekt sein, alles andere ist Verschwörungtheoretiker. 

Oder auf den Auslöser des Ukrainekonflikts bezogen liegt da seit nem halben Jahr eine Blackbox mit Aufzeichnungen im europäischen Hoheitsgebiet rum, aber die Öffentlichkeit hat bis heute noch nicht vermittelt bekommen was da im Detail nun an Daten aufgezeichnet wurde und welche Schlussfolgerung sie zulassen. Das da Skeptiker nen bissel aufgebracht sind, weil sie wegen Zurückhaltungen von Informationen nichts falzifizieren können, ist schon klar, ihnen dafür aber noch den Kampfbegriff der CIA Verschwörungstheoretiker an den Kopf zu klatschen, aus einem Grund für den sie nix können ist unverfrorener Verkehrung der Tatsachen die der Herr Lobo seiner eigenen Existenzsicherung wegen betreibt. Und was den Konflikt in der Ukraine betrifft da Informationen zu bekommen die falzifizierbar wären bei Kriegspartein die mit Propaganda arbeiten müssen um moralisch oblegen zu sein, ist sich selbst zum Narren zu machen, wenn man der einen Seite vertraut aber der anderen das Vertrauen enzieht.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich mich auch nur wiederholen. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine  Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und  Destabilisierung. Wenn das ukrainische Volk formaljuristisch seine eigene Verfassung verletzt, dann ist das allein Sache des ukrainischen Volkes. Ein innenpolitisches Problem, welches Russland nichts angeht.



Du bist ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel für die Desinformation die hier permanent getrieben wird und ein völlig falsches Bild transportiert, das bei euch eben immerwieder dieses Gefühl auslöst "die bösen Russen haben dieses und jenes" 
1. Russland hat keinen Zentimeter Land der Ukraine dazugewonnen. Der Truppenaufmarsch fand zur Absicherung ihres Stützpunkts statt, dort befanden & befinden sich Russische Truppen - nirgendwo sonst (bisher <- bitte beachten) 
2. Russland hat nicht destabilisiert, ab dem Maidan war das Land völlig destabilisiert, womit Russland 0 komma garnichts am Hut hat.
3. Man kann Russland vorwerfen das sie die Lage für sich ausgenutzt haben ihre Sicherheitsinteressen ab dem Punkt sehr strigent zu verfolgen, gleichzeitig finde ich subjektiv und objektiv gäbe es aber auch kaum alternativen - die alternative wäre gewesen das Russland "aufgibt" ihre Interessen zu verfolgen, was gleichzeitig bedeuteten würde das ihr komplettes Atomares Potential gefährdet wäre, an diesem Punkt kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen das sie das nicht möchten.
4. Bisher gibt es dort keine Russischen Truppen, also warum immer Russland Aggressionen unterstellen und sie permanent in diesen Bürgerkrieg mit reinziehen ?
5. Dieses Spielchen wird solange weitergetrieben bis Russland wirklich eingreift (worin besteht da bitteschön der Sinn für uns Europäischen Bürger ?)

Ich kann "euch" (Leute die bisher die Fassung unserer Nachrichten bisher ungefiltert übernehmen) nur bitten z.B. diesen Beitrag anzuschauen (sorry für das blöde Format, aber leider kommt dieser Reporter ja nicht in offiziellen Medien zu Wort)  Mark Bartalmai ist Kriegsreporter und seit Anfang des Konflikts vor Ort,  damit ihr einfach mal andere Eindrücke bekommt als das "NATO Gewäsch"
*Wegen Nato gewäsch, alle unsere Leitmedien von ARD bis Bild, von Spiegel bis Pro7 sind verpflichtet und verpflichten sich selber dazu stets die Interessen des Nordatlantischen Bündnisses zu vertreten, das sind offizielle Aussagen dieser Medien, teilweise offen in ihren "Infos & Firmenphilosophien" nachzulesen, man kann es diesen Medien also nicht zum vorwurf machen das sie sehr sehr einseitig Berichten, man kann euch aber den Vorwurf machen wenn ihr neutrale Berichterstattung normalerweise gewohnt seid und sie so weiterkonsumieren möchtet, das ihr euch andere Quellen suchen MÜSST.  -> Egal wie man zu den Mainstream Medien steht, aber euch muss doch bitteschön einleuchten das ihr als "neutrale" Bürger keine ordentliche Berichterstattung in einem Konflikt erwarten könnt an dem wir eine Partei sind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu454-Yl-yI
Nochmal sorry für das schräge Format @ NuoViso, halte davon auch nichts - es geht dabei um den Kriegsberichterstatter.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2015)

WTF ist dieser "Mark Bartalmai"? Einen Lebenslauf gibt es nicht (vielmehr scheint er 2014 ueberhaupt erst auf die Welt gekommen zu sein), wer seine Rechnungen bezahlt verraet er nicht - haut aber einen Sonderbericht nach dem anderen raus, fuehrt Interviews mit Zeitgenossen wie diesem hier und will demnaechst einen Dokumentarfilm veroeffentlichen (klingt teuer?)

Ist das Dein einziger Kronzeuge oder hast Du noch mehr auf Lager?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Februar 2015)

Du hast offensichtlich Presse nicht richtig verstanden, wenn ein Journalist mit einer Person ein interview führt, heißt das nicht das er die Meinung dieser Person übernimmt... 
aber schön das du erst Russische Propaganda Geldgeber hinter seinen ausführungen vermutest (die du dir wahrscheinlich nichtmal angehört hast) wegen eines Dokumentarfilms (was heutzutage nichtmehr Millionen kostet) zumal er ja noch das meißte Bildmaterial selber gefilmt hat und das normalerweise den großteil der kosten für so einen Dokumentarfilm bedeuten würden... 
Ah ich vergaß, wenn man Argumente und Sichtweisen nicht wahrhaben will, dann ist ja das beste die Person zu verunglimpfen... Seid ihr auch so kritisch mit euren Medien ?


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2015)

... bla bla ...

Mark Bartalmai ist jetzt gleich nochmal wer?

Am Ende stellt sich noch heraus, dass der Name ein Fake und der Kerl in Wirklichkeit Betreiber einer e-commerce-Bude in Ostdeutschland ist. Das waer ja mal echt bloed.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Februar 2015)

Er berichtet seit fast 1 Jahr durchgehend aus der Ukraine,  und nichts bla bla, genau so schauts doch bei dir aus. Er hat z.B. das Interview mit Ewald Stadler geführt weil dieser als unabhängiger Wahlbeobachter auf der Krim war. 
Ach was schreib ich, da könnt ich mich genauso gut mit einer Wand unterhalten.


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe Dich nicht gefragt, was er (angeblich) seit einem Jahr tut. Ich habe Dich gefragt, wer er ist, welche Reputation er aufweist und wer seine einjaehrige Taetigkeit sponsort. Weisst Du das? Wenn nicht - warum glaubst Du, der doch sonst an allem und jedem zweifelt, ihm alles was er erzaehlt? Luegen ueber Kreuzigungen, die er selbst gesehen haben will? Ist es moeglich, dass der Kerl ein Luegner ist? Sind das Fragen, die Du Dir stellst oder belastest Du Dein hinter jedem Zeitungskiosk eine Verschwoerung witterndes Gemuet mit solcher Trivia nicht?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon Flüchtete Janukowitsch, weil er Angst um sein Leben hatte und das kann man ihm nicht verübeln  wenn man bedenkt was für bewaffnete Banden da unterwegs waren.



Na das würde ich aber nicht annehmen. Der hat die Hosen hochgezogen und ist gelaufen weil er gewusst hat dass seine Zeit zu Ende war und sie ihn wegen Korruption in den Knast stecken würden.
Sein Busenfreund Wladimir hat einen Rettungsring geworfen.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Februar 2015)

Woher soll ich wissen wer ihn bezahlt, was weiß ich ob er es über Rücklagen, Crowdfunding, dirkte Verkäufe seines Bildmaterials, Geerbt, durch seine Firmen im IT Bereich davor genug eingenommen hat oder ne Bank ausgeraubt hat. Woher willst du bitteschön wissen ob ich ihm alles glaube was er erzählt ? Es geht darum eine andere Perspektive zu bekommen als die eurer Medien, was ihr daran glaubhaft haltet oder nicht ist doch euch überlassen. Und nochmal, sollen wir jetzt jede Person so zerpflügen von der ihr Argumente nennt ? Aber schön zu sehen wie offensiv du mit solchen Personen umgehst während deine Qualitätsmedien  sich selber zum Leitsatz machen Zitat: "Die Unterstützung des transatlantischen Bündnisses und die Solidarität in der freiheitlichen Wertegemeinschaft mit den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika." 
Du kannst ja mal eine ganz verrückte Sache machen, du kannst dir anhören was er zu sagen hat und dann entscheiden wie plausibel du seine ausführungen empfindest. Verrückterweise gibt eben genug (angebliches) Bildmaterial von ihm mitten in diesen Kriegsgebieten. Und viele Personen benutzen als Journalisten und Autoren benutzen aliase, wuhu er benutzt ein Alias, der muss was böses damit im Schild führen statt das es z.B. daran liegt das er damit seine Privatsphäre schützen möchte.
Generell schon wieder so ekelhaft dieses Personenbezogene, nur weil seine Ausführungen eben nicht sein dürfen. Wollen wir mal dein Leben auseinander pflücken ? Nein ? Warum nicht ? Hast doch bestimmt nichts zu verbergen ?! Wie Privatsphäre ? scheiss auf Privatsphäre, ich will wissen ! Hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte (oder wahrscheinlich auch nicht)


----------



## JePe (5. Februar 2015)

Du weisst es also nicht. Das ist nicht schlimm, Du solltest es aber auch ohne viel Wortgeschwurbel sagen.

Ob ich ihm zugehoert habe? Nein. Warum sollte ich auch Lebenszeit darauf vergeuden, einem Unbekannten, der einen falschen Namen angibt und nachweislich luegt, bei seinen Maerchen zuzuhoeren? Weil auch er ja versehentlich mal die Wahrheit sagen koennte? Weil es meinen Horizont erweitern koennte? Vermutlich koennte es das. Aber da schaue ich mir lieber Dokus ueber Nazibasen im Polareis an. Auch bekloppt, aber unterhaltsam.


----------



## acc (5. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich mich auch nur wiederholen. Die innenpolitischen Probleme, in dem Fall eine  Revolution, sind für Russland kein Freibrief für Landraub und  Destabilisierung. Wenn das ukrainische Volk formaljuristisch seine eigene Verfassung verletzt, dann ist das allein Sache des ukrainischen Volkes. Ein innenpolitisches Problem, welches Russland nichts angeht.



du kannst es noch oft wiederholen, zur wahrheit wird es immer noch nicht. es gab nunmal keinen landraub und auch keine destabilisierung durch russland. wenn es eine gab, dann durch kiew und den westen, denn die haben die russischstämmige  bev ölkerung aus den demokratischen prozessen ausgeschlossen und mit dem krieg ähm entschuldige, bei euch revisionisten heisst das ja antiterroreinsatz, angefangen. merkel sagte mal richtig (manchmal findet auch das blindeste huhn ein korn ), das eine regierung, die  auf ihr eigenes volk schiesst, jede legitimation verliert.  warum das auf einmal nicht mehr gilt, wenn die "richtige" regierung am werk ist, weiss allerdings auch wieder niemand, am allerwenigsten merkel.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. Februar 2015)

Sorry JePe deine Ignoranz hinterlässt mich recht ratlos, deswegen werde ich ich zukunft deine Beiträge & Verhalten nurnoch Spiegeln - ich fange ab jetzt damit an.  
Weist ja gleiches recht für alle (auch wenn offensichtlich manche gleicher sind) 
Mir dreht sich der Magen um - ich weiß aber nich ob es an der Heuchlerei oder Drohnenmorden des Westens liegt. Personen die angesichts dieser ereignisse nicht schaffen die eigene Demokratie zu hinterfragen offenbaren für mich ihre fehlende Emphatie und zeigen nur das sie sich vorschreiben lassen, was sie zu denken haben, weil sie sich so auf der "sicheren und guten" Seite wähnen. 

Sollte jetzt wieder ein "Ban" wegen personenbezogener Beleidigung kommen mag ich an folgende Zitate von JePe erinnern, die keinerlei aufregung verursacht haben (warum auch, man wähnt sich ja auf der "richtigen" seite)

In diesem Thread? Die Bekloppten und Amerikahasser. Weil die sich jetzt grunzend vor Freude im Ausbrueten von Schwachsinnigkeiten ueberbieten koennen (siehe Deine eigene Theorie am Ende des Postings, aus dem dieses Zitat stammt). Was macht es schon, dass man dabei auf ein paar Hundert Leichen herumtrampelt. 

Und in diesem Thread ist jede davon, egal wie bescheuert und / oder geschmacklos sie auch sein mag, nachzulesen und wird von einem harten Kern auch fleissig bejubelt und weiter ausgeschmueckt. Wenn ich nur "WTC" lese, drehen sich mir Organe um von denen ich gar nicht wusste, dass ich sie ueberhaupt habe ... 

Zitate ende
Bis auf allerbilligste Polemik und Lustig machen deines Gegenübers habe ich bisher nichts gelesen was diesen Thread sinnvoll vorran gebracht hat, deine Posts kommen teilweise so ekelhaft bei mir an das ich mich fragen muss ob dir dir nach solchen Posts noch selber auf die Schulter klopfst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2015)

Moderative Anmerkung:
Theorien, die schwachsinnig sind, als "schwachsinnig" zu bezeichnen, ist kein eindeutiger persönlicher Angriff. Solange nicht eine ganz bestimmte Person als angegriffen wird (sondern nur diejenigen, die "bekloppt" sind - was wohl jeder abstreiten wird), ist moderatives Eingreifen schwierig bzw. allenfalls bei reinen Provokationspostings möglich.
Relativ klar und eindeutig als Spam zu identifizieren sind dagegen Postings, die sich nur an eine Person richten und nichts zum Inhalt des Threads beitragen. Wie so richtig festgestellt wurde, gibt es davon allgemein zu viele...





Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, sieht die Verfassung eine Mehrheit von 75% oder mehr vor und im Artikel des Spiegel steht sogar, dass diese Mehrheit nicht erreicht wurde...
> 328 von 450 Stimmen entsprechen nämlich 72,8% und somit ist diese Vorgabe schon mal nicht erfüllt.



Diese Interpretation ist weiterhin strittig. Es wurde keine Quote von 75% der 450 Sitze erreicht, auch keine Quote von 75% der 447 Abgeordneten. Aber diversen Berichten zu Folge waren nicht alle Abgeordneten anwesend (eine genaue Zahl konnte ich bis heute nicht finden, auch nicht in pro-russischen Medien), so dass mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit 75% der abgegebenen Stimmen erreicht wurden. Welche von diesen drei Bezugsgrößen die ukrainische Verfassung meint, müsste imho das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht entscheiden. Leider hat Janukowitsch vor diesem noch immer keine Klage gegen die Ereignisse erhoben, so dass eine Anwort aussteht. Die vom Spiegel (und anderen Mitgliedern der sogenannten "Lügenpresse" - unter anderem dem US finanzierten und gesteuerten Radio Free Europe) vertretene Lesart, dass es 75% der Sitze sein müssen, halte ich jedenfalls für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Denn eigentlich dient diese Klausel dazu, im Worst Case einen Despoten aus dem Amt zu kegeln. In genau so einem Fall wäre aber damit zu rechnen, dass >25% der Abgeordneten auf extralegalem Wege (z.B. Inhaftierung politischer Gegner) ihres Mandats enthoben würden, womit eine Absetzung formell genau dann nicht möglich wäre, wenn man sie am dringensten bräuchte.

Was dagegen übrigens unstrittig ist:
- Die von der Verfassung vorgesehene Voruntersuchung wurde kurzerhand übersprungen
- Die erreichte Mehrheit hätte in diversen anderen demokratischen Staaten zur Absetzung des Staatschefs vollkommen ausgereicht (z.B. für einen Misstrauensantrag gegen den Bundeskanzler) und war somit eine mehr als ausreichende moralische Legitimierung aus z.B. deutscher Sicht
- Die nach Janukowitschs Flucht gefundenen Korruptionsbeweise waren mehr als ausreichend gewesen, um auf regulärem Wege das Verfahren wegen Landesverrat/Amtsmissbrauch/etc. durchzuführen
- Spätestens mit der Wahl einer neuen Regierung durch das ukrainische Volk haben sich sämtliche Legimitiätsfragen sowieso erübrigt bzw. sind eine historische Frage.



> Abgesehen davon Flüchtete Janukowitsch, weil er Angst um sein Leben hatte und das kann man ihm nicht verübeln  wenn man bedenkt was für bewaffnete Banden da unterwegs waren.



Eine Präsidenten kann man es definitiv verübeln, wenn er aus derartigen Gründen flieht. Würde man diese Argumentation gelten lassen, dann hätte Janukowitsch offiziell sein totales Versagen im Amt eingestanden und die Ukraine zum failed State erklärt, in dem die Regierung die Kontrolle über den öffentlichen Raum verloren hat und selbst die Sicherheit der am besten geschützten Person im gesamten Land nicht mehr garantieren könnte. Aus dieser Argumentation heraus kann man auch dem ukrainischen Parlament nicht mehr vorwerfen, Janukowitschs Regierung auf irregulärem Wege abgewählt zu haben, denn das würde bedeuten, dass Janukowitschs Regierung überhaupt nicht mehr an der Macht war.
Das Parlament hätte somit lediglich eine neue Übergangsregierung für einen regierungslosen Staat eingesetzt. Ein zwar extrem ungewöhnliches, aber vollkommen legitimes -sogar wünschenswertes- Verhalten.



> Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass wir uns im Westen alle schön auf das Völkerrecht und die Ukrainische Verfassung berufen wenn es um die Krim geht, aber bei der Machtübernahme blenden wir das Recht einfach aus. Man kann aber nicht auf der einen Seite auf das Recht pochen und es auf der anderen Seite einfach ausblenden und ...



Das Völkerrecht hat sehr viel zu militärischen Operationen auf fremden Territorium zu sagen ("Angriffskrieg"), aber nichts zu ukrainischen Parlamentsgepflogenheiten. Man kann sehr wohl auf die Einhaltung der internationalen Rechte pochen, auf der anderen Seite aber die nationalen ukrainischen Rechtsfragen der Ukraine überlassen.



> Bisher ist immer noch nicht geklärt, was genau auf dem Maidan passiert ist, man geht einfach davon aus das es der böse Janukowitsch war und das reicht dann auch schon.



Auf dem Maidan gab es eine Massenkundgebung, an deren Rand es mehrfach zu gewaltsamen Ausschreitungen, staatlicher Gewaltanwendung und zu einigen Morden kam. Details wären zur moralischen Bewertung einzelner Personen von Interesse. Aber für die internationale Diplomatie, die ganze Staaten betrifft und sich mit einem ausgewachsenen (Bürger)Krieg rumschlägt, ist das Kleinkram. 



> Das muss alles diskutiert werden, leider wird es dass nicht weil man sich alles dreht wie man es gerade braucht....



Weiß nicht, wer "man" ist, aber hier wird es vor allem aus Mangel an Informationen nicht (mehr) diskutiert. Die Faktenlage zu den Ereignissen auf dem Maidan im Zeitraum 20.-25. ist extrem dürftig, insbesondere wenn man sich auf Aussagen beschränkt, die von allen Fraktionen oder von definitiv unabhängigen Beobachtern bestätigt werden können. Ohne Fakten kann aber nunmal nicht diskutieren, sondern nur phantasieren. Das würde viel über die Phantasierenden aussagen, aber nichts über die Ereignisse auf dem Maidan.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wird uns von Politik und dem größten Teil der Medien aufgetischt. Du konntest genau eine Zeitung finden, die es nicht verfassungskonform nennt



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es nach so langer Zeit noch mal finden würde, aber zumindest TAZ, Tagesschau und Heute haben über die juristisch fragwürdige Situation ebenfalls berichtet. Politiker haben in Interviews, wenn sie Zahlen in den Mund genommen haben, ebenfalls die bekannten Werte genutzt. Das ist zugegebenermaßen nicht "der größte Teil von Medien und Politik", aber ich habe umgekehrt genau 0 Medien gesehen, die nach ausführlicher Prüfung zum Schluss kamen, dass alles Verfassungskonform abgelaufen wäre.



> Du kannst diese Ereignisse nicht isoliert voneinander betrachten. Hätten die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan nicht in Kiew verfassungswidrig die Macht übernommen, hätte sich die Krim nicht von der Ukraine für Unabhängig erklären müssen.



"Demonstranten Macht übernommen"? Die Übergangsregierung wurde vom Parlament eingesetzt.
"Müssen"? 95% der Oblaste "mussten" sich jedenfalls nicht für unabhängig erklären.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du bist ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel für die Desinformation die hier permanent getrieben wird und ein völlig falsches Bild transportiert, das bei euch eben immerwieder dieses Gefühl auslöst "die bösen Russen haben dieses und jenes"
> 1. Russland hat keinen Zentimeter Land der Ukraine dazugewonnen. Der Truppenaufmarsch fand zur Absicherung ihres Stützpunkts statt, dort befanden & befinden sich Russische Truppen - nirgendwo sonst (bisher <- bitte beachten)



Das ist sowas von falsch, dass man es schon als Provokation werten könnte. Putin hat selbst eingestanden, dass die auf der Krim außerhalb der russischen Stützpunkte opperierenden Soldaten zur russischen Armee gehörten und Russland hat nachweislich und bis auf weiteres die Krim dazugewonnen.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Kleine Anmerkung.

Frau Merkel ist nur Regierungschefin, Staatsoberhaupt in Deutschland ist immer noch der Bundespräsident,  also momentan der Herr Gauck.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Februar 2015)

Schweiz Magazin - Das Schweizer Nachrichten online Magazin - Krim Bewohner glücklich über Wiedervereinigung


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte vor einer Weile ja aus einem UN-Bericht zur Menschenrechtssituation auf der nun russischen Krim zitiert. Der kam zu weit weniger rosigen Ergebnissen. Hat Dich damals nicht interessiert, wird es heute wieder nicht tun. Weshalb ich auf neuerliche Passagen verzichte.

Impressum.

So so. "BoMedia" in "Schönengrund". Blöd nur, dass diese Firma dort völlig unbekannt ist? Der Eigentuemer der Domain schweizmagazin.ch ist ein Herr Boldini, dem eine "Netmarketing"-Firma gehoert - Bo(ldini)Media, allerdings sitzt die in Deutschland. Ein Fake, genau wie Herr Bartalmai. Erfindungen von ... ja, wem eigentlich? Wem spielen solche "Berichte" und "Beitraege" in die Haende?

Du zweifelst sonst doch so gerne. Hier waere es angebracht. Aber frei nach Shakespeare: Geglaubt wird, was gefaellt.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2015)

Das bringt mich zurück zur Kolumne von Sascha Lobo auf SPON. 

Wir werden diese Leute nicht überzeugen. Die Pseudoskeptiker nehmen grundsätzlich nur die Argumente und Quellen an, die ihnen in ihr Weltbild passen, und zwar völlig ungeprüft und unkritisch. Alles andere wird von vorneherein abgelehnt. 

Auch Deine Beiträge, JePe. 

Spar Dir die Mühe.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> So so. "BoMedia" in "Schönengrund". Blöd nur, dass diese Firma dort völlig unbekannt ist? Der Eigentuemer der Domain schweizmagazin.ch ist ein Herr Boldini, dem eine "Netmarketing"-Firma gehoert - Bo(ldini)Media, allerdings sitzt die in Deutschland. Ein Fake, genau wie Herr Bartalmai. Erfindungen von ... ja, wem eigentlich? Wem spielen solche "Berichte" und "Beitraege" in die Haende?
> 
> Du zweifelst sonst doch so gerne. Hier waere es angebracht. Aber frei nach Shakespeare: Geglaubt wird, was gefaellt.



Umfrage auf der Krim: 93 Prozent begrüßen Beitritt zu Russland / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Gfk ist das Meinungsforschungsinstitut aus Nürnberg



edit:  Ist doch schön wenn einem ein Sascha Lobo so schön einfach die Welt erklären kann und deswegen Menschen die gewisse Vorgänge hinterfragen paradoxerweise unterstellt das alle die selben Paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen teilen und immer auf der suche nach den einfachsten Antworten sind. Jaja, was würden wir nur ohne "kritische Köpfe" wie ihn tun...


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2015)

Bist Du sicher, dass das "Meinungsforschungsfirma Gfk Ukraine" in Nürnberg sitzt? Und selbst wenn, ich denke, man sollte das nicht mit der bekannten GfK (GfK - We see the big picture) verwechseln 

Alleine dass hier versucht wurde, Seriösität vorzuspiegeln, in dem man sich den Namens eines bekannten Meinungsforschungsinstituts "entlehnt" hat, sagt eigentlich alles. 93% ist übrigens auch komplett unrealisitisch bei einer solchen Umfrage.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass das "Meinungsforschungsfirma Gfk Ukraine" in Nürnberg sitzt? Und selbst wenn, ich denke, man sollte das nicht mit der bekannten GfK (GfK - We see the big picture) verwechseln
> 
> Alleine dass hier versucht wurde, Seriösität vorzuspiegeln, in dem man sich den Namens eines bekannten Meinungsforschungsinstituts "entlehnt" hat, sagt eigentlich alles. 93% ist übrigens auch komplett unrealisitisch bei einer solchen Umfrage.



GfK ? ?? ?????? ????? ???????

gfk hat weltweit was weis ich wieviele Zweigstellen. Aber ja hast bestimmt recht das es dort nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann... Meinungshoheit und so... es ist nur seriös/glaubhaft solange wir bestimmen wer oder was glaubhaft ist...


Edit: Nurmal aus interesse, wie bewertet ihr selber die Glaubhaftigkeit unserer Medienlandschaft im Bezug auf Nato konflikte, wo sie doch offen zugeben das sie das nato bündniss in jedem Fall verteidigen werden und in ihrem Sinne schreiben werden ?


2. Edit: Kiew-Berlin-Moskau: Das irre Pensum der Bundeskanzlerin - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
Und wie bewertet ihr sowas ?


----------



## Poulton (6. Februar 2015)

http://www.gfk.com/ua/documents/pre...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Da hat Radio Moskau mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen. Denn in der Umfrage lässt sich nirgendwo etwas darüber finden, das 93% der Befragten den Beitritt gutheißen. Das einzige was sich darin mit 93% finden lässt, ist unter dem Punkt Mediennutzung, wo 93% der über 56-jährigen angeben, dass sie sich auch über russische Fernsehsender übers Weltgeschehen informieren.


------
stopfake.org - How to identify and recognize Internet Trolls


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Edit: Nurmal aus interesse, wie bewertet ihr selber die Glaubhaftigkeit unserer Medienlandschaft im Bezug auf Nato konflikte, wo sie doch offen zugeben das sie das nato bündniss in jedem Fall verteidigen werden und in ihrem Sinne schreiben werden ?



Was die Medien schreiben ist der Nato doch erst mal egal. Sie macht das, was für sie von Interesse ist. Was genau das ist, weiß nur die Nato selbst und wird sicher nicht in irgendwelchen Nachrichten ausgebreitet.
Und ansonsten sieht man da viel Geschwafel und Rhetorik. 
Ich habe ja gestern Illner gesehen und dort war Jens Soltenberg [Nato Generalsekretär] zu Gast und hat ordentlich geredet und geschwungen, aber gesagt hat er eigentlich nichts.
Zumindest hat er nicht so einen Unsinn geredet wie sein Vorgänger Rasmussen. Der war ja echt furchtbar. 
Platzeck fand ich übrigens überflüssig. Der Mann taugt ja zu gar nichts.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> 2. Edit: Kiew-Berlin-Moskau: Das irre Pensum der Bundeskanzlerin - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
> Und wie bewertet ihr sowas ?



Meinst du jetzt den Quatsch von McCain oder dass Merkel umherirrt und nichts gebacken kriegt?
McCain ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Seehofer der etwas sinnloses sagt wie Ausländermaut und dafür von ein paar Leuten gefeiert wird.
Bei McCain ist das eben die Waffengeschichte und dafür lässt er sich von ein paar Leuten feiern. 
Ich würde Leute wie McCain nicht ernst nehmen. Lass sie doch schwafeln. Gibt es immer mal wieder. Da sollte man nicht jeden Spruch auf die Goldwaage legen.

Lustig ist halt wieder Springer, die alles hochjubeln was Merkel macht und wieder mit butterweichen Wattebäuschen werfen.
Regt mich persönlich viel mehr auf. Ich kann die Springer und Bertelsmann Presse nicht mehr sehen. Erst versuchen sie die FDP wieder hoch zu heben, dann graben sie den Lügenbaron wieder aus und jetzt tun sie so als wenn Merkel der heilige Gral wäre.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Februar 2015)

Der Unterschied zwischen Seehofer und McCain ist aber das hinter Seehofer keine riesige Waffenlobby und der größte Militärapparat der Welt steht.
Das Problem ist auch das er mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine ist und du ja an den aktuellen Handlungen (Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine) sehen kannst, das die Leute dort entweder keine Vorstellung davon haben (kann ich nicht glauben das profi Politiker mit riesigen Beraterstäben) oder mit absicht in eine Richtung Zündeln die völlig unkontrollierbar sind. Ausbaden dürfen aber diesen Scheiss dann erstmal wir und die Russen. 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich auch ganz froh bin über die aktuellen entwicklungen (wenn sie denn substanz haben) das sie jetzt bischen die Amerikaner aussen vor lassen (ihnen muss ja auch langsam klar werden was in der Ukraine angestuppst wurde)
Und vergiss bitte nicht das diese Harliner Richtung schon ordentlich "Früchte" (aus amerikanischer Sicht) und Probleme bei Russland & Europa gesorgt haben, deswegen kann ich es auch nicht so leicht auf die Schulter nehmen. 

Deine Sicht auf den Nato Generalsekretär teile ich teilweise, also das die Rhetorik zum Glück nichtmehr so völlig ausser kontrolle ist. Gleichzeitig muss man sehen das der "Generalsekretär" genauso viel in Sachen Nato zu melden hat wie die Sekretärin am Eingang des NATO Hauptsitzes.  Europäer dürfen in der NATO Sprachrohr spielen, militärische Entscheidungen liegen dann aber beim Saceur (kennt hier kein mensch, weil sich Generalsekretär so wichtig anhört, aber der Saceur entscheidet wo es wirklich lang geht und der wird immer von den USA gestellt. 

*SACEUR = Supreme Allied Commander Europe

So oder so werden auf dauer die entwicklungen in der Ukraine einigen Europäischen Politikern gezeigt haben, das eine emanzipation stattfinden muss von der Amerikanischen Linie, wenn die meinen überall gerade Rambo zu spielen, müssen wir uns noch lange nicht überall zum Mittäter machen. Aber leider auch typisch das es wohl einige erst merken wo es uns selber betrifft, die Millionen opfer im nahen Osten bisher waren wohl eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2015)

Hinter McCain steht gar nichts, denn Obama entscheidet was passiert und der grübelt ja schon seit Monaten.
Ein Präsident McCain oder Präsident Mitt Romney wären schon längst im Krieg mit den Separatisten bzw. Russland.
Daher kann man nur froh sein, dass Obama das Zepter im Oval Office schwingt und nicht einer der Spinnern.

Hardliner hast du ja überall. Rasmussen gehört auch zu denen. Bei der Union laufen ebenfalls genug rum, die nach Waffen schreien.

wie viel Macht Stoltenberg tatsächlich hat weiß ich nicht, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.
Er wird vom Nordatlantikrat ernannt. Und dieser setzt sich aus den Mitgliedern zusammen. Da ist keiner in der Überzahl.
Dass die Amerikaner da natürlich Druck ausüben ist klar. In welcher Form weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Umfrage auf der Krim: 93 Prozent begrüßen Beitritt zu Russland / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
> 
> Gfk ist das Meinungsforschungsinstitut aus Nürnberg



So steht das im Artikel der von dir verlinkten Propaganda Webseite ("Wiedervereinigung"  ). Aber komischerweise kann ich auf der GfK Webseite keine Studie finden, die von 93% Zustimmung zur militärischen Übernahme der Krim spricht.
Genaugenommen finde ich gar keine Studie zur Krim.
Ich finde auch keine Studie zu irgend einem anderen politischen Thema, sondern nur zu Wirtschafts/Konsumfragen. Bei einer "Gesellschaft für Konsumforschung" erscheint es auch irgendwie passend, dass sie keine politischen Umfragen durchführt, erst recht nicht von Nürnberg aus in von Russland besetztem Territorium ohne dass irgend jemand etwas davon mitbekommt - außer Seiten mit sehr eindeutig prorussischer Agenda. 





Putinversteher schrieb:


> Edit: Nurmal aus interesse, wie bewertet ihr selber die Glaubhaftigkeit unserer Medienlandschaft im Bezug auf Nato konflikte, wo sie doch offen zugeben das sie das nato bündniss in jedem Fall verteidigen werden und in ihrem Sinne schreiben werden ?



Mir gegenüber hat noch kein Medium was zugegeben und ein Medium, was sich vornimmt, grundsätzlich im Sinne von irgendwem zu schreiben, würde ich auch allenfalls zu Unterhaltungszwecken konsumieren. (Und so langweilig ist mir selten)
Von daher weiß ich nicht, wer oder was "eure Medienlandschaft" ist.
Von den europäischen Leitmedien bin ichs jedenfalls gewohnt, dass sie Stellungnahmen der NATO relativ originalgetreu weitergeben.



> 2. Edit: Kiew-Berlin-Moskau: Das irre Pensum der Bundeskanzlerin - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
> Und wie bewertet ihr sowas ?



Die Bewertung findet sich in den ersten 15 Zeichen: "http://www.bild"
Weiter hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht geguckt, sollte man?


----------



## Anticrist (6. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> ---



Deine nukleare Weltkriegsparanoia ist echt bedenklich... kannst du nachts überhaupt noch schlafen? 

Aber mal "Butter bei die Fische" .. wo ist denn die ganze Kriegstreiberei der NATO die du hier seit Wochen herbeifantasierst? Hab ich schon 2x gefragt, ne Antwort kam da irgendwie noch nicht so richtig...
und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Videos von irgendwelchen Zügen


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Februar 2015)

Geschenke der ukr. Soldaten und eine deutsche Uniform...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxCBtKiK_zo

Beschuss von Reportern im "grünen Korridor":
RT-Korrespondent berichtet Ã¼ber Angriff durch ukrainische ScharfschÃ¼tzen auf sein Team | RT Deutsch


----------



## JePe (6. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> (...)und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Videos(...)



Und was kommt? Ein weiteres Wackelvideo mit herumfahrenden Autos und kauernden Menschen.


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Und was kommt? Ein weiteres Wackelvideo mit herumfahrenden Autos und kauernden Menschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste Mal bitte ich die Menschen sich zu benehmen. Wir drehen ja schließlich einen Blockbuster...


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Für manche Leute bleibt halt der Russe auf immer das Böse. Der Plan der Amis den kalten Krieg wieder aufzuwärmen geht auf jeden Fall voll auf...


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Für manche Leute bleibt halt der Russe auf immer das Böse. Der Plan der Amis den kalten Krieg wieder aufzuwärmen geht auf jeden Fall voll auf...



Und für andere bleiben die Amis immer die bösen...

Dafür, dass die bösen Amis den kalten Krieg aufwärmen wollen, sind sie direkt enervierend passiv. Noch nichtmal Waffen wollen sie an die Kriegsparteien liefern. Sowas hinterhältiges.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und für andere bleiben die Amis immer die bösen...
> Dafür, dass die bösen Amis den kalten Krieg aufwärmen wollen, sind sie direkt enervierend passiv. Noch nichtmal Waffen wollen sie an die Kriegsparteien liefern. Sowas hinterhältiges.



Ich glaube den anderen gehts wie mir an diesem Punkt, es geht uns nicht darum das "die amis das böse sind" wir versuchen einfach nicht in diesen Feindbildern zu denken, aber wenn du mich fragst ob ich Drohnenmorde böse finde,  ja das tue ich - ich finde es "böse" das man Menschen im namen der Terrorbekämpfung ohne Gerichtsbeschluss ohne möglichkeit der Verteidigung tötet, ich finde es auch "böse" das die wenigsten Ziele wirkliche "Terroristen" sind, sondern zum großteil Zivilisten wie du und ich - und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle ich könnte einer dieser Menschen sein, einfach weil ich am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit bin oder meine Frau, kleine Schwester oder Mutter an einem dieser Orte wäre, ich wüsste nicht welche Reaktionen das in mir hervorrufen würde. Wir haben hier alle gemeinsam Glück an einem der friedlichsten und wohlhabensten Orte der Welt zu wohnen, aber was ist mit den was weiß ich wievielen Millionen Menschen die durch dieses Handeln jeden Tag gefährdet sind ? 
Und wir machen uns jeden Tag als deutsche Bürger zu mittätern, weil diese Drohnenangriffe von unserem Boden aus geschehen.  Wir beiteiligen uns im Nato Verbund an Folter, wobei diese Folter euch auch jahrelang als "erweiterte Fortschrittliche Verhörmethoden" verkauft wurde.  Systematische von unseren Regierungschefs genehmigte Folter mit Beteiligung unserer Truppen, empfinde ich als etwas böses, ja. Ihr könnt euch ja mal selber einen Gefallen tun und überlegen wie ihr euch fühlen würdet wenn wir in Deutschland von Afghanischen Drohnen überwacht würden, die jederzeit deinen oder meinen tod bedeuten könnten. Würden wir ruhig bleiben ? Wie würden wir es finden wenn wir entführt würden und von afghanischen Soldaten über 1 Jahrzehnt ohne anklage noch chance auf verteidigung gefoltert würden ? Wie würden wir die Afghanen sehen ?  Oder angenommen sie würden uns mit einem Märchen ankommen das 12 Rumänen, mit Teppich Messern aus einer Höhle in Transsilvanien gesteuert mit entführten Flugzeugen Mekka und Medina zerstört haben und sie deswegen im namen ihrer Sicherheit Deutschland zerstören müssen ? Das hat zwar nichts mit Rumänien zu tun, aber mit Rumänien werden ja schließlich umfangreiche Wirtschaftsbeziehungen von Afghanistan gepflegt.  Ich fände es arg ******** in so einer Welt zu leben und ich glaube da hätten einige Leute einen ziemlichen Zorn auf Afghanistan. Klingt alles ziemlich absurd oder ? Der Afghanischen Bevölkerung ist unsere Lage während dieser Vorgänge leider mehr oder weniger Scheissegal, weil sie durch ihre Medien tagtäglich im Kampf gegen den Terror der Europäischen Bevölkerung bestärkt werden und ihre Medien dabei verschweigen das die einzige Wirkungsvolle Waffe die das Militär bei Terror kennt, der Genozid ist. Und doch ist es mit vertauschten Rollen unsere tagtägliche Realität. 
Und in welcher Welt werden wir und vor allem Kinder & Enkel leben wenn wir so weitermachen ? Und dann soll ich mir keine Sorgen machen wenn die selben systeme und Militärapparate plötzlich eine Umgestaltung direkt in der Ukraine vornehmen ? Die Ukraine ist wie weit von uns entfernt ? Unter 2.000km ? Es kann uns allen gemeinsam komplett scheissegal sein wer dann die erste Atombombe schmeisst, aber sie wird fliegen sobald die Nato und Russland aufeinandertreffen, der kalte Krieg hat uns schon oft sehr knapp an diesen Punkt geführt, aber die ganzen 30-40 Jahre kalter Krieg war nie eine Situation so brenzlig wie gerade das Geschehen in der Ukraine.  Und Menschen machen in der Angst leider verdammt dumme Dinge, wir können da auch ein Lied von Singen oder wann genau sind wir aufgewacht und dachten uns "okay im Überwachungstaat Stasi Reloaded 2.0 jetzt mit Flächendeckender Überwachung" lebt sichs eigentlich auch ganz schön (sicher...)
Ich will euch nicht wieder euer Mangelndes Alter unterstellen, aber was unsere Regierung mit dem EU Assozierungsabkommen an die Ukraine gebracht hat war wahnsinn, alles und jeder wusste bis zu diesem Tag das ist die rote Linie die nicht überschritten werden darf und das es reaktionen von Russland hervorrufen musste.  Es war zum scheitern verurteilt und wie man ja seit den Geschehnissen sehen kann haben weder die Ukrainer selbst, noch wir in Europa einen Vorteil aus dieser Lage gezogen und doch geschah es und dann ist man Amerika Hasser wenn man die einzige Partei die sich davon Vorteile Verspricht offen benennt ? Das dumme dabei ist auch, das ganze Chaos im nahen Osten war durch das NATO agieren in großen Teilen schon davor von kritischen Stimmen benannt worden und die selben Kritischen Stimmen werden leider auch wieder recht behalten das uns der Laden leider irgendwann um die Ohren Fliegen wird das alles zu spät ist. Aber diese Warnungen bringen leider nichts, weil sich ein großteil der Bevölkerung hier und in weiten teilen der westlichen Welt nicht ihr eigenes Handeln hinterfragt und dann in glorreiche Kämpfe wie den Kampf gegen den Terrorismus ziehen lässt (Kampf gegen Terrorismus ist so erfolgsversprechend wie fi..en um seine jungfräulichkeit zu verteidigen) und die selben Kräfte bringen eben euch gerade in Kampfeslaune gegen den bösen Putin und die machtgeilen Russen und werden dann auch wieder solche tolle Lösungen parrat haben wenn die Lage eskaliert ist. 
Bis dahin könnt ihr euch ruhig weiter lustig über mich und die anderen machen.  Den ersten hats ja leider schon direkt in der Familie mit diesen Konflikt getroffen, mal abwarten wer der nächste ist...


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Ach nein? "Kuba-Krise" schonmal gehört? Oder einfach der technische Zwischenfall im amerikansischen Kontrollzentrum?
Dein Atomkriegs-blahblah ist echt ermüdend. 
Und wieder hast du meine Frage nicht beantwortet ...

hast du du eigentlich schon den Bunker im Garten eingerichtet? Hast du auch ganz sicher genug Konserven eingelagert? Schau lieber nochmal nach


----------



## Amon (7. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und für andere bleiben die Amis immer die bösen...
> 
> Dafür, dass die bösen Amis den kalten Krieg aufwärmen wollen, sind sie direkt enervierend passiv. Noch nichtmal Waffen wollen sie an die Kriegsparteien liefern. Sowas hinterhältiges.


Naja, also einen Putsch mit anschließendem Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine anzuzetteln nenne ich nicht gerade passiv, und das Thema "Wir liefern keine Waffen" ist auch noch nicht durch.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Deine nukleare Weltkriegsparanoia ist echt bedenklich... kannst du nachts überhaupt noch schlafen?
> 
> Aber mal "Butter bei die Fische" .. wo ist denn die ganze Kriegstreiberei der NATO die du hier seit Wochen herbeifantasierst? Hab ich schon 2x gefragt, ne Antwort kam da irgendwie noch nicht so richtig...
> und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Videos von irgendwelchen Zügen



Da du ernsthaft eine Antwort auf diese Fragen verlangst, ja ich kann noch schlafen. Ich habe auch nicht vor mich in einem Bunker zu verstecken bis irgendwann die Russen kommen. Nein ich bin auch nicht paranoid jede Sekunde lauernd vor einem Angriff, wenns losgeht gibts eh kein entrinnen.  Nein ich fantasiere auch leider nicht, soll ich jetzt alle Zitate von Rasmussen und einigen Teilen der US Eilite zitieren ? Kannst dir ja die Mühe machen und selber durch den Thread wühlen und mal das lesen was ich und andere dazu geschrieben hatten, würdest du dies tun müsstest du nicht anderen vorwerfen das wir das nur fantasieren. 
jetzt gerade ein ganz aktuelles Zitat von Rassmussen obwohl er jetzt schon Ex-Natogeneralsekretär ist 

"Anders Fogh Rasmussen, der bis Oktober 2014 Generalsekretär der Nato war, warnt gegenüber dem britischen „Telegraph“ vor russischen Interventionen im Baltikum, die den Zusammenhalt der Nato prüfen sollen. „Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er (Putin, Anm. d. Red.) im Baltikum interveniert, um Artikel 5 zu testen, ist hoch“, sagte Rasmussen der Zeitung.

Mit Artikel 5 bezieht er sich auf den Artikel des Nato-Vertrages, der den sogenannten Bündnisfall enthält. Er hält fest, dass ein Angriff auf einen Nato-Staat als ein Angriff auf die gesamte Nato gesehen und dementsprechend verteidigt wird. Ein russischer Angriff auf einen der baltischen Staaten würde also eine militärische Reaktion des gesamten Nato-Bündnisses gegen Russland bedeuten.

„Putin weiß, dass er besiegt wird, sobald er die rote Linie überschreitet und einen Nato-Staat angreift. Das ist klar. Aber er ist ein Spezialist der hybriden Kriegsführung", sagt Rasmussen. Laut „Telegraph“ ist beispielsweise denkbar, dass Putin in Estland oder Lettland, Länder mit großen russischen Minderheiten, einen undurchsichtigen Konflikt heraufbeschwören könnte, in dem er beispielsweise „kleine grüne Männchen“, also Soldaten ohne Herkunftskennzeichen nutzt. 

Putins Ziele sind für Rasmussen klar: „Es geht nicht um die Ukraine. Putin will Russland zurück zu alter Stärke führen."

das war ein ganz aktuelles Zitat, es gibt massig "alte" zitate während er noch im Amt war ala ""Russland greift die Ukraine an", sagte Rasmussen im walisischen Newport. "Wir haben es mit einem dramatisch veränderten Sicherheitsumfeld zu tun." oder ""Die Nato steht bereit, die Ukraine zu unterstützen" 
Ich kann z.B. auch noch (ich glaub jetzt das dritte mal) dieses Video verlinken, das kein wackeliges irgendwas ist, sondern in Phönix ausgestrahlt wurde und das versagen der Nato aufzeigt (einfach weil dort Kriegstreiberei getrieben wird und die Ukraine in einer Militärischen "Lösung" sogar noch unterstützt wird) das wären 7 Minuten die du mal opfern müsstest und dann vielleicht ein bischen deinen "Russenhass" relativiert (sorry will auch mal so polemisch sein)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbHuPpY0XvU 
Als Rasmussen abgetreten ist gab es erstmal ein riesiges durchatmen inkl. der Nato selber weil er so ein Kriegstreiber war. Nachrufe auf sein Amt lesen sich folgerndermaßen. 
Nato-Chef Rasmussen: Der Scharfmacher tritt ab - International - Politik - Handelsblatt
Rasmussen-Bilanz: Selbstbewusst bis undiplomatisch | meta.tagesschau.de


P.S. Der symphtische Generalsekretär hatte auch nette Worte für Deutschland übrig als wir uns nicht am Krieg gegen Lybien beteiligen wollten (der überraschenderweise auch nur 10x mehr sche..se fabriziert hat und an gutem genau 0) er nannte es absurd das wir uns nicht an diesem Krieg beteiligt haben. Der selbe Herr hat noch vor dem Lybien Einsatz folgende Worte verlautbaren lassen - Zitat : "Die ehrliche Antwort lautet: Für diesen Konflikt gibt es keine militärische Lösung", - dann kann uns ja nichts passieren wenn die Nato spitze gerade an keinem Krieg in der Ukraine interessiert ist...
Wir sprechen uns im März was das Thema angeht nochmal. Bis dahin könntest du z.B. die Resolution lesen die ich letztens nochmal Ruyven verlinkt habe und dir der Konsequenzen bewusst werden die diese mit sich bringt.


----------



## Poulton (7. Februar 2015)

Gibt es auch nur einen ernsthaften Beweis für die von die von den Jebsen-Groupis dauernd vorgetragene Behauptung, dass der Westen in der Ukraine einen Putsch angezettelt hat? Das wird zwar mittlerweile schon das ganze Thema über gefragt, wo die Beweise dafür sind aber kommen tut nichts, ausser ständiges wiederkäuen dieser Behauptung. 
Das Putin aber mittlerweile selbst zugegeben hat, das die grünen Männchen auf der Krim russische Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren, das blendet man natürlich gerne aus.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist alles? DAS ist die von dir vorgebrachte Kriegstreiberei der NATO? Na dann ...


----------



## Putinversteher (7. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> ]Das Putin aber mittlerweile selbst zugegeben hat, das die grünen Männchen auf der Krim russische Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren, das blendet man natürlich gerne aus



Ich sag ja das ich immerwieder alles 3-4x Posten darf weil ihr in eurer Hysterie eh nicht auf die Argumente von uns eingeht. Deswegen halt nochmal 



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja ist leider eine Reaktion auf die Generalmobilmachung der Ukrainischen Armee, beide Seiten Rüsten jetzt voll auf was Mannstärke und Waffen angeht, sicherlich erhalten die Seperatisten seit Anfang an unterstützung Russlands, bisher keine einzige Offizielle Truppe Russlands, eventuell Speznaz oder Veteranen die wahrscheinlich ein Gegengewicht zu den Academi/Nato Truppen auf seiten der Ukraine bilden sollen.




So langsam langweilt es wirklich, wie gesagt findet hier 0 ein austausch von Argumenten aus, sondern ihr verhaltet euch arrogant bis zum gehtnichtmehr... Von Atomkriegs Paranoia, bis fehlendem Schlaf, sonstige Hönische Kommentare und diesmal Jebsen Groupies. Tolle Sachliche Diskussion die wir hier führen... Das selbe in Grün mit der Kriegstreiberei, ein großteil der Menschen emfpfindet das als Kriegstreiberei... Ich werde gebeten Argumente zu bringen, als Ergebnis macht ihr euch lustig weil sie euch nicht in den Kram passen, statt sachlich darauf einzugehen... Glückwunsch !


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

Hatte ich nicht ein paar Posts zuvor gesagt dass Typen wie Rasmussen Schwachmaten sind, deren Gelaber man nicht ernst nehmen sollte?
Der hat ja nicht nur so was gesagt sondern noch viel mehr Unsinn -- das eben auch in der "Mainstream" Presse gedruckt/gesagt wurde. Jeder, der halbwegs einen Plan hat, hat gemeint dass man sowas nicht für voll nehmen kann. 
Ich weiß nicht wieso Rasmussen durch Stoltenberg ersetzt wurde aber so langsam kann ich es mir denken. 

Und dass die Nato ihre Mitglieder verteidigen wird ist ja nichts neues. Daher würde Putin auch nie auf die Idee kommen sein Tatendrang auf die Baltischen Staaten auszuweiten und daher gibt es auch keine Stimmen aus dem Baltikum, dass dort russische Minderheiten in Gefahr sind.
Und dass Putin Russland wieder zur Supermacht stilisieren kann, ist doch auch offensichtlich. Er will zeigen wie viel Einfluss Russland hat.
Aber was hat das mit einem dritten Weltkrieg zu tun?
Putin weiß genau wo er die Grenze ziehen muss, er weiß wo Schicht im Schacht ist. Daher beschränkt er sich auf die Ukraine und hält anderswo die Füße still.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> in den Kram passen, statt sachlich darauf einzugehen... Glückwunsch !



Ironie und Satire sind Teil einer Diskussionskultur.. und das mit dem Schlaf war eine ernst gemeinte Frage.. deinen Ausführungen nach, glaubst du tatsächlich das wir kurz vor einem Weltkrieg stehen. Mir würde sowas einen unruhigen Schlaf bescheren.
Dein einziger Beleg war dieses merkwürdige Interview... Nen Seehofer oder Söder vor der Kamere wirkt idR genauso wirr. Da schreit auch keiner.
In jedem Konflikt gibt es pro und contra Positionen (dafür wurden die Begriffe Falken und Tauben geprägt) .. wichtig ist da nur, wer etwas sagt und welches Gewicht das hat.

Die Leute die in Europa was zu sagen haben, setzen nach wie vor auf Diplomatie..  "Mit Russland, nicht gegen Russland" - Zitat von Muddi, gestern war es glaub ich.
Komisch das Diplomaten immer mit Russland verhandeln wollen, wobei die doch mit dem Konflikt eigentlich garnichts zu tun haben... sehr merkwürdig  

Daher wirk dein Geschrei nach Kriegstreiberei einfach lächerlich.. denn es gibt dafür einfach null Belege.. außer eben den paar Meinungen vom Rand die du extrem stark gewichtest.
Du warst sicher auch einer von denen die Joschka damals als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet haben, als er NACH Srebrenica für einen Intervention war.
Die einzigen die nachweislich permanent Truppen verlegen, sind die Russen ... DAS ist in meinen Augen Kriegstreiberei.. denn sowas geht weit über das normale Maß diplomatischen Säbelrasselns hinaus.
Aber stimmt.. die dürfen das.. zum Schutz bedrängter Minderheiten. Und humanitäre Einsätze führt man natürlich ohne Hoheitsabzeichen durch... nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich werde gebeten Argumente zu bringen, als Ergebnis macht ihr euch lustig weil sie euch nicht in den Kram passen, statt sachlich darauf einzugehen...



Das mag mit der Qualitaet Deiner Argumente zu tun haben, die meistens nur aus Behauptungen, mehrsekuendigen Youtube-Filmchen, Links zu russischen Medien oder Zitaten bestehen, die entweder sinnentstellt sind oder von erfundenen Personen oder Magazinen stammen. Anfangs fand ich das noch anstrengend, weil es der Tod jeder Diskussion - die fuehren zu wollen Du ja vorgibst - ist; inzwischen finde ich es nur noch amuesant.

Wie, dafuer haettest Du gerne ein Beispiel? Aber bitte doch:



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)nachdem eben der Rest der Ukraine nun defakto NATO Gebiet ist(...)



Die Ukraine strebt zwar die Mitgliedschaft an, die NATO schliesst das aktuell aber aus. Von welchem "de facto-NATO-Mitglied" sprichst Du da also? Oder bastelst Du Dir da gerade wieder eine Praeventivkriegsrhetorik zusammen, so wie Du es ja schon bei der Krim getan hast, die Vladimir der Erste ja nicht annektiert, sondern in letzter Sekunde vor den Klauen der Kiever Faschisten bewahrt hat?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)bisher keine einzige Offizielle Truppe Russlands, eventuell Speznaz oder Veteranen die wahrscheinlich ein Gegengewicht zu den Academi/Nato Truppen auf seiten der Ukraine bilden sollen.



Keine regulaeren Einheiten, eventuell Sondereinheiten - ja, was denn nun? Gegengewicht zu NATO-Truppen? Welche NATO-Truppen?

Wie sollen wir Dich und Dein Herbeibeten einer Eskalation ernst nehmen, wenn Du mit jedem Satz Dein eigenes Universum weiter ausschmueckst, keinerlei nachpruefbare Belege erbringst und jede Kritik an Deiner Missioniererei als Bestaetigung auslegst, auf der richtigen Spur zu sein? Wie nagelt man Pudding an die Wand?


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht ein paar Posts zuvor gesagt dass Typen wie Rasmussen Schwachmaten sind, deren Gelaber man nicht ernst nehmen sollte?
> Der hat ja nicht nur so was gesagt sondern noch viel mehr Unsinn -- das eben auch in der "Mainstream" Presse gedruckt/gesagt wurde. Jeder, der halbwegs einen Plan hat, hat gemeint dass man sowas nicht für voll nehmen kann.


Da die "Mainstream Presse" es gedruckt hat, scheint sie nicht deiner Meinung zu sein!
Der Nato-Generalsekretär hat den Vorsitz in vielen wichtigen Nato-Gremien und ist für die Öffentlichkeits-Arbeit zuständig. Er ist damit das offizielle Sprachrohr der Nato!!!
Egal, was du über seine Aussagen denkst/dachtest, ohne Dementi bleiben seine Aussagen immer noch die offiziellen Statements der Nato! 
...und wenn du diese für Aussagen von "Schwachmaten" hälst, solltest du jeden Grund dazu haben, dir ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen!!!




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass Putin Russland wieder zur Supermacht stilisieren kann, ist doch auch offensichtlich. Er will zeigen wie viel Einfluss Russland hat.


Und was ist daran so schlimm?
Leben und leben lassen....



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Putin weiß genau wo er die Grenze ziehen muss, er weiß wo Schicht im Schacht ist. Daher beschränkt er sich auf die Ukraine und hält anderswo die Füße still.


....bleibt zu hoffen, dass auch die Nato ihre Grenze kennt!
Nato-Chef fordert harte Maßnahmen gegen Russland | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



"Präsident Obama hat das Gesetz unterzeichnet, welches den Amerikanern  weitreichende Befugnisse in der Ukraine sichern soll. Die Privatisierung  des Energie-Sektors, umfassende militärische Aufrüstung und von der  US-Regierung finanzierte Medien sollen die Ukraine für den Nato-Beitritt  fit machen. Aus russischer Sicht muss sich das Gesetz lesen wie eine  Kriegserklärung. ..."
HR 5859: Ein US-Gesetz wie eine Kriegs-Erklärung an Russland | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Aber die USA hat ja gaaaar kein Interesse an der Ukraine....
Die Privatisierung des Energie-Sektors  ist unglaublich hilfreich für ein armes Land wie die Ukraine, weil so kein Geld mehr in die Staatskasse, sondern in den Taschen privater Unternehmer (wer die wohl sind ) landet.
Das die US-Regierung schon wieder ukrainische Medien finanzieren muss, um für den Nato-Beitritt der Ukraine zu werben, zeigt jedem sehr deutlich, dass  es *doch nicht* der Wunsch des ukrainischen Volkes ist!
Wie kamen nur die Mainstream Medien dazu, uns  solchen Unsinn als Wahrheit zu verkaufen? Stellt euch nur mal vor, dass hätte jemand geglaubt....


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da die "Mainstream Presse" es gedruckt hat, scheint sie nicht deiner Meinung zu sein!
> Der Nato-Generalsekretär hat den Vorsitz in vielen wichtigen Nato-Gremien und ist für die Öffentlichkeits-Arbeit zuständig. Er ist damit das offizielle Sprachrohr der Nato!!!
> Egal, was du über seine Aussagen denkst/dachtest, ohne Dementi bleiben seine Aussagen immer noch die offiziellen Statements der Nato!
> ...und wenn du diese für Aussagen von "Schwachmaten" hälst, solltest du jeden Grund dazu haben, dir ernsthafte Sorgen zu machen!!!



Die Presse druckt alles ab, was Quoten und Auflagen bringt. Was hat das mit der Mainstream Presse zu tun?
RTL schickt Leute in den Dschungel, weils Quote bringt. 
Wieso Dementi? Der NAto Generalsekretär hast eine Meinung. Die hat er offen ausgesprochen. Mehr nicht. Ich hab auch eine Meinung, aber da mich niemand kennt, interessiert sich die Presse nicht für meine Meinung.
Keine Ahnung, was du da wieder hinein interpretieren willst. Für mich ist das eben nur Gelaber und inzwischen ist Rasmussen nicht mehr auf dem Posten. Also ist es sogar egaler, was er gesagt hat.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so schlimm?
> Leben und leben lassen....



Wieso muss ein Staat unbedingt zeigen, wie wichtig er ist?
Kann den Russen doch Wumpe sein, wie sie in der Welt gesehen werden. 
Wie Deutschland in Südeuropa gesehen wird, haben Griechische Zeitungen schon öfters gedruckt. Aber deswegen ändert sich Merkels Politik nicht.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ....bleibt zu hoffen, dass auch die Nato ihre Grenze kennt!
> Nato-Chef fordert harte Maßnahmen gegen Russland | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



Und wieder einer, der den Mund aufmacht und herumlabert. Wen interessiert es was irgendein Militär sagt?
Dass sie immer mit dem Fuß voraus denken, ist doch logisch, dafür wird er bezahlt.
In Russland gibt es sicher ebenfalls genug Militärs, die ihrerseits den Fuß voraus haben. Kann man gut daran sehen, dass Russland Manöver vor der Küste Portugals abhalten.
In beiden Fällen gilt meine Meinung: Wen interessiert es?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Präsident Obama hat das Gesetz unterzeichnet, welches den Amerikanern  weitreichende Befugnisse in der Ukraine sichern soll. Die Privatisierung  des Energie-Sektors, umfassende militärische Aufrüstung und von der  US-Regierung finanzierte Medien sollen die Ukraine für den Nato-Beitritt  fit machen. Aus russischer Sicht muss sich das Gesetz lesen wie eine  Kriegserklärung. ..."
> HR 5859: Ein US-Gesetz wie eine Kriegs-Erklärung an Russland | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
> 
> Aber die USA hat ja gaaaar kein Interesse an der Ukraine....
> ...



Wenn ich mich erinnere, geht es um Sanktionen gegen Russland, wie sie auch die EU beschlossen hat. Gleichzeitig wird der Ukraine militärische Hilfe zugesagt -- in welcher Form ist aber nicht erwähnt.
Insgesamt also nichts, was nicht schon bekannt ist. Die Sanktionen gegen Russland laufen ja inzwischen.  
Komisch, dass nur suspekte Webseiten dieses Gesetzt so deuten wie du, alle anderen sehen darin nur die Sanktionen. Und mehr ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Flossenheimer (7. Februar 2015)

Hoffen wir das sich die lage wieder entspannt und alles gut geht, einen größeren konflikt möchte wohl keiner miterleben. 

K.a ob man sowas für voll nehmen kann aber wenn man mal nach voraussagen für 2015 schaut, siehts wohl doof aus.


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es auch nur einen ernsthaften Beweis für die von die von den Jebsen-Groupis dauernd vorgetragene Behauptung, dass der Westen in der Ukraine einen Putsch angezettelt hat? Das wird zwar mittlerweile schon das ganze Thema über gefragt, wo die Beweise dafür sind aber kommen tut nichts, ausser ständiges wiederkäuen dieser Behauptung.
> Das Putin aber mittlerweile selbst zugegeben hat, das die grünen Männchen auf der Krim russische Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren, das blendet man natürlich gerne aus.



Jebsen ist ein Vollspast, was der labert interessiert doch eh keinen. Fakt ist, die Leute die auf dem Majdan protestiert haben wurden dafür bezahlt (zumindest die Anführer und einige wichtige Leute). Sie wurden von Amerikanern mit amerikanischer Währung bezahlt! 

Woher ich diese Information habe? Von meiner Arbeitskollegin, die ist Ukrainerin und die hat diese Information aus Kiev von ihrem Bruder der dort immer noch lebt.

Reicht das?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2015)

Putin war offensichtlich erschüttert, das man ungeladen zu seinem Palast vorrückte, und dann auch noch welche die mit Putin gemeinsam eine Lösung herbeiführen wollen, ich kann verstehen das er nicht besonders glücklich dreinschaute 
Aber wahrscheinlich verdrehen dies seine stattlich gelenkten Medien sowieso, wie immer, eines muss man schon sagen, Putin lenkt seine Medien wirklich toll, da wäre selbst Stalin neidisch gewesen 
Wer glaubt das der Friede in der Ukraine ohne Putin zustande kommt, der ist nicht nur einmal von einem Taser getroffen worden, denn auf welche Staaten bzw Politiker hören denn die Separatisten am wahrscheinlichsten, kurz darüber nachdenken.
Putin macht seine Sache aber wirklich gut, er geht nach dem selben Prinzip vor wie Nordkorea, wenn man was vom Ausland will, bedroht man seine Nachbarn so lange bis andere auf einem zugehen, und wenigstens teilweise das bekommen was sie insgeheim wollen.
Nur dumm das seine Großrussland-Pläne seinen früheren Plänen in die Quere gekommen sind, die Rohstofferpressungen waren ihm wohl zu langsam und nicht effektiv genug


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

Wann hat Putin denn die Ukraine bedroht? Er wollte doch sogar ein Abkommen mit der Ukraine aushandeln welches a auch erst der Grund für den jetzigen Schlamassel ist. Passte halt den Amis nicht weil die Ukraine unbedingt das Assozierungsabkommen mit der EU unterzeichnen sollte. Nur wo der Janukowitsch dann gesagt hat ich denke erst mal über das Angebot von Putin nach wurde er erst mal zum Diktator gemacht der sein Volk unterdrückt und dann wurde der Putsch angezettelt. Ist nur komisch dass die EU genau diesen Diktator vorher unbedingt ins Boot holen wollte...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Jebsen ist ein Vollspast, was der labert interessiert doch eh keinen. Fakt ist, die Leute die auf dem Majdan protestiert haben wurden dafür bezahlt (zumindest die Anführer und einige wichtige Leute). Sie wurden von Amerikanern mit amerikanischer Währung bezahlt!



Warum sollten Amerikaner in amerikanischer Währung zahlen? Man würde doch sofort mit den Fingern auf sie zeigen.
Logischer ist es anzunehmen, dass der Dollar eine beliebte Währung ist, viele Leute lassen sich ihre Dienste lieber in Dollar bezahlen als in eine andere Währung.
Rubel wollten sie halt nicht, also musste Putin sie in Dollar bezahlen.


----------



## Poulton (8. Februar 2015)

Und schon wieder die Geschichte vom Pferd über einen angeblichen Putsch und eine Verschwörung westlicher Mächte. Ich wiederhole mich zwar nur ungern selber aber:
Gibt es auch nur einen ernsthaften Beweis für die von die von den Jebsen-Groupis dauernd vorgetragene Behauptung, dass der Westen in der Ukraine einen Putsch angezettelt hat? Das wird zwar mittlerweile schon das ganze Thema über gefragt, wo die Beweise dafür sind aber kommen tut nichts, ausser ständiges wiederkäuen dieser Behauptung und das Verlinken auf irgendwelche dubiosen Blogs und Internetseiten. 
Das Putin aber mittlerweile selbst zugegeben hat, das die grünen Männchen auf der Krim russische Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren, das blendet man natürlich gerne aus.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es auch nur einen ernsthaften Beweis für die von die von den Jebsen-Groupis dauernd vorgetragene Behauptung, dass der Westen in der Ukraine einen Putsch angezettelt hat? Das wird zwar mittlerweile schon das ganze Thema über gefragt, wo die Beweise dafür sind aber kommen tut nichts, ausser ständiges wiederkäuen dieser Behauptung und das Verlinken auf irgendwelche dubiosen Blogs und Internetseiten.



Es gibt genug Beweise, das Problem ist nur das ihr diese Beweise nicht anerkennen wollt weil sie eben nicht von klasischen Medien kommen (werden sie auch nicht, weil die Fronten eben so sind wie sie sind) das beste was ich dir anbieten kann sind die Worte der Verantwortlichen selber, die du wahrscheinlich wieder ignorieren wirst, ich habe auch diesen Beitrag schon mehrmals verlinkt und du hast ihn gekonnt überlesen oder was auch immer. Es geht um den "**** the EU" anruf von Victoria Nuland, er ist unfassbar Brisant und legt einiges der Denkweise & Aktionen offen, es gibt an diesem Beitrag nichts schön zu reden, weswegen in unseren Medien auch einfach dadurch gedeckelt wurde das, das "**** the EU" dabei riesig aufgezogen wurde - der eigentliche Inhalt des Gesprächs aber völlig in den Hintergrund gedrängt wurde. Wie man an dir und den meisten leider sieht hat das auch gut geklappt, du hast ja auch sicherlich den "**** the EU" (hier genau diese Propaganda, die ihr überall in anderen Medien vermutet - aber unsere Medien genauso mit uns betreiben und eben teilweise noch schlimmer - Headline "**** the EU" - es wird sich für ein paar Tage überall aufgeregt, aber (fast) niemand kommt auf die Idee zu hinterfragen worum es dort eigentlich ging abseits dieser Worte) eklat mitbekommen, aber eben nicht den wirklich brisanten teil - der, der wirkliche Aktionen bedeutet. Also bitte, bitte, bitte, mit 3x zucker oben drauf - schau dir dieses Video an (habe es dir direkt mit übersetzung rausgesucht, kannst aber auch das Original anhören, es ist identisch) und du kannst auch "unsere" Deutsche Rolle darin zumindest gut erahnen, weil in diesem Gesprächsausschnitt auch noch eine Deutsche abgesannte zu Wort kommt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8

Habs dir 3x verlinkt in der Hoffnung das du es diesmal nicht wieder überliest, werde später noch die 3-4 anderen Beweise zusammensuchen (was zugegebenermaßen schwierig ist bei eurem Anspruch von Beweisen, da ihr eben Beweise verlangt in denen sich die Verbrecher selber belasten und ihre Taten zugeben)


----------



## IluBabe (8. Februar 2015)

Poulton du hast nen Kurzzeitgedächtnis von 12 bis Mittag. Du wirfst alle paar 100 Posts immer die selbe Frage in die Diskussion, und erwartest ein anderes Resultat. Das machen eigentlich nur Dumm Menschen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und schon wieder die Geschichte vom Pferd über einen angeblichen Putsch und eine Verschwörung westlicher Mächte. Ich wiederhole mich zwar nur ungern selber aber:
> Gibt es auch nur einen ernsthaften Beweis für die von die von den Jebsen-Groupis dauernd vorgetragene Behauptung, dass der Westen in der Ukraine einen Putsch angezettelt hat? Das wird zwar mittlerweile schon das ganze Thema über gefragt, wo die Beweise dafür sind aber kommen tut nichts, ausser ständiges wiederkäuen dieser Behauptung und das Verlinken auf irgendwelche dubiosen Blogs und Internetseiten.
> Das Putin aber mittlerweile selbst zugegeben hat, das die grünen Männchen auf der Krim russische Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren, das blendet man natürlich gerne aus.


"Since Ukraine’s independence in 1991, the United States has supported Ukrainians as they build democratic skills and institutions, as they promote civic participation and good governance, all of which are preconditions for Ukraine to achieve its European aspirations. We’ve invested over $5 billion to assist Ukraine in these and other goals that will ensure a secure and prosperous and democratic Ukraine." Remarks at the U.S.-Ukraine Foundation Conference

Die 5. Mrd. wurden nicht für den Bau von demokratischen Einhorn-Elfenbeintürmen ausgegeben. Sondern in Teilen in die bewährte Zersetzung investiert. Das Schema ist bekannt und beschrieben. Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev | World news | The Guardian - Diese Gelder sind geflossen und floßen weiter und fließen auch immer noch, eben der Kontrolle wegen. - Die 5.Mrd sind wohl öffentliche Gelder die also in Stiftungen gegangen sind (und ähnliches). Die Blackbudgets für Regime Change werden wohl kaum darin enthalten sein. Du kannst ja mal bei "**** the EU" Victoria anrufen und dir ein detailierte Abrechnungen aller Einzelbeträge schicken lassen, wenn dich interessiert wie die 5 Mrd. in die prosperierende demokratische Ukraine umgesetzt wurden.


----------



## Poulton (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Stiftungen sind ein Teil der westlichen Demokratie. Das diese Stiftungen nicht immer einer Meinung mit der jeweiligen Regierung sind und auch die Opposition unterstützen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das ist aber keine Verschwörung des Westens und finsterer Mächte. Zumal es jedem Land und jeder Organisation frei steht, zumindest im Westen, die zu unterstützen, die sie für die Richtigen halten. Auch wenn es sich dabei um die Opposition in einem anderen Land handelt. Wem diese Freiheit nicht passt, sein Problem.


Zumal der Beweis für einen Putsch, auch wenn das von Radio Moskau gerne behauptet wird, immer noch aussteht. 

P.S: 2014–15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Presse druckt alles ab, was Quoten und Auflagen bringt. Was hat das mit der Mainstream Presse zu tun?


Schon komisch, dass du nur einen Beitrag später* deine eigenen Worte * in Frage stellst. 
_


			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		


			.....das eben auch in der "Mainstream" Presse gedruckt/gesagt wurde.....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Staat unbedingt zeigen, wie wichtig er ist?
> Kann den Russen doch Wumpe sein, wie sie in der Welt gesehen werden.
> Wie Deutschland in Südeuropa gesehen wird, haben Griechische Zeitungen schon öfters gedruckt. Aber deswegen ändert sich Merkels Politik nicht.


Warum ist es dir dann nicht "Wumpe"? Du regst dich doch darüber auf. 
Meine Devise: Gleiches Recht für jeden!....und gleiche Maßstäbe der Bewertung!





Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch, dass nur suspekte Webseiten dieses Gesetzt so deuten wie du, alle anderen sehen darin nur die Sanktionen. Und mehr ist es auch nicht.


Komisch nur, dass alles was nicht deine Meinung trifft, für dich "suspekt" ist.
Gerade das zeichnet Qualitätsjournalismus aus - nicht offiziell vorgegebene Meldungen meist noch mit gleichem Wortlaut abzudrucken, sondern selbst recherchieren und zu werten. 
Vor über einem Jahr konnten das deine "nicht suspekten Medien" auch noch. 
Nur mal so nebenbei: Was Sanktionen sind und zu welchem Zweck man sie einsetzt, weißt du?




			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten Amerikaner in amerikanischer Währung zahlen? Man würde doch sofort mit den Fingern auf sie zeigen.
> Logischer ist es anzunehmen, dass der Dollar eine beliebte Währung ist, viele Leute lassen sich ihre Dienste lieber in Dollar bezahlen als in eine andere Währung.
> Rubel wollten sie halt nicht, also musste Putin sie in Dollar bezahlen.


Mir kommen Tränen vor Lachen! 
Du gibst dir wirklich alle Mühe, jedes Argument, was kommt in eine Putin/Russland-Demonisierung umzudeuten!
Es fällt auch überhaupt nicht auf, dass so wieder versucht wird, sich nicht mit den Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.
Es gibt seit über einem Jahr die Informationen, dass die täglichen Demonstranten vom Maidan bezahlt wurden! Inzwischen gibt es dafür auch viele "Beweise".
Aber stimmt schon, die Amerikaner zahlen neuerdings in Rubel, damit sie sich nicht verdächtig machen. 
Ich bin gespannt, wann Frau Nuland hier als Russin entarnt wird. Sie war ja schließlich als Kind mal auf einem russischen Schiff, wo sie solche "Ausdrücke" wie "**** the EU" gelernt haben soll!  
....und ganz sicher sind die Amerikaner allesamt von  Russland gekauft, damit es nicht auffällt, dass die Russen allesamt nur Böses im Sinne haben. 
Die Folterlager, Drohnenmorde, Kriegslügen und das Regierungs-Changen in so vielen Ländern können doch nur von einem völlig irren Putin erdacht und umgesetzt worden sein, denn sowas entspricht doch nicht unseren hohen moralischen westlichen Werten.
Aber nun wieder zurück zur Wirklichkeit ....


*Hier mal eine interessante Reportage vom ORF, wie man anderen Ländern "Demokratie bringt" und gleichzeitig die Regierung auswechselt...*
Das erklärt natürlich die nur friedlichen Demonstranten vom Maidan in unseren Medien und warum Janukowitsch nicht gewaltsam gegen die Demonstranten vorging....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgjzC5pX6ZM#t=270

(@ ruyven_macaran:  Ja, das gehört in den Ukraine-Thread und ist nicht Off-Topic!!!  ...denn es  erklärt Hintergründe und Zusammenhänge)


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

@Poulton Ja wie bewertest du denn das Gespräch von Victoria Nuland selber ? Den Inhalt ihres Gesprächs ? Oder brauchste erst einen Sascha Lobo der dir eine Meinung bildet ?


----------



## IluBabe (8. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Stiftungen sind ein Teil der westlichen Demokratie. Das diese Stiftungen nicht immer einer Meinung mit der jeweiligen Regierung sind und auch die Opposition unterstützen, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das ist aber keine Verschwörung des Westens und finsterer Mächte. Zumal es jedem Land und jeder Organisation frei steht, zumindest im Westen, die zu unterstützen, die sie für die Richtigen halten. Auch wenn es sich dabei um die Opposition in einem anderen Land handelt. Wem diese Freiheit nicht passt, sein Problem.
> 
> 
> Zumal der Beweis für einen Putsch, auch wenn das von Radio Moskau gerne behauptet wird, immer noch aussteht.


Er steht nicht aus er ist offenkundig, das Geld wurde ausgegeben. - Das sind die westlichen und demokratischen Werte die die USA beständig in die Welt transportiert: Allegations of CIA drug trafficking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Und da ist die Ukraine nur ein Nebenschauplatz. Es geht nicht nur um das Geld was "offiziel" für die Subversion von Regierungen eingesetzt wird (Bezahlung von Oppositionellen, das Training in Nutzung von modernen Komunikationsmitteln zur Organisation, Inizierung von Protestbewegungen und Unterwanderung von bestehenden Reigerungskritischen Organisationen zur späteren Intialisierung von Protesten) sondern auch das Geld was durch Black Budgets dem selben Zweck dienlich ist. Geheimdienste und deren Mittel werden von nahezu allen Regierungen eingesetzt zur Destabilisation ob im Inneren oder Äußeren, weil das dem Erhalt selbiger dient. Die Geschichte hat genug Beispiele davon zu bieten! Deutschland hat das mit Lenin so gemacht um mal ein Beispiel aus unserer Geschichte zu nennen. Und solang Geheimdienste da sind machen sie eben genau das - das ist ihre Aufgabe. Subversion, Informationsgewinnung und Desinformation. Sich einzureden es wäre anders in der Ukraine ist sich selbst im Sinn der drei Affen zu verhalten. 

Du bist das Paradebeispiel für den vorbildlichen Umgang mit Schlechtem. Und nun troll dich für die nächsten 100 Beiträge bis du erneut dieses Thema anschneidest, obschon du wie zuvor gesagt weißt das es darauf nur die eine Antwort gibt.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> E das beste was ich dir anbieten kann sind die Worte der Verantwortlichen selber, die du wahrscheinlich wieder ignorieren wirst



Wenn die "Hellseherei" nur mit den Lottozahlen so einfach wäre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich sag ja das ich immerwieder alles 3-4x Posten darf weil ihr in eurer Hysterie eh nicht auf die Argumente von uns eingeht. Deswegen halt nochmal



Es nützt nichts, wenn du zum drölfsten Mal das postest, was deine Diskussionspartner als unzureichend betrachten. Sogenannte "Argumente" werden vom wiederholen nicht besser. Ich habe zum "Spaß" mal nachgezählt. Von deinen Posts der letzten 2 Monate enthalten
- 28 überhaupt keine externen Quellen
- 8 enthalten keine Quellen zur Ukraine oder nur Youtube-Videos, die hier aufgrund unklarer Quellenlage kaum jemand als Belege akzeptiert und die darüber hinaus für die meisten deiner weitreichenden Behauptungen schon deswegen nicht als Beleg geeignet sind, weil man die propagierten Geschehnisse aufgrund von Ausdehnung oder/und Lage in Zeit und Raum gar nicht filmen kann/konnte
- 3 enthalten nur Links zu Medien des russischen Staates, Medien mit dem Tonfall nach russischer Propagande (ein Fall) oder allgemein fragwürdiger Seriosität (Bild.de)
- 2 beziehen sich auf Resulotion 758 des US-Kongresses, ohne aber näher auf deren einzelnen Inhalte einzugehen, insbesondere nicht darauf, welche der gegebenen Möglichkeiten die US-Regierung tatsächlich umsetzen möchte/umsetzt
- 1 enthält einen Aufruf von Leuten, die sich für wichtig halten 
- 1 berichtet darüber, dass ukrainische Soldaten Prämien für herausragende Leistungen erhalten 
- 1 gibt die allgemein bekannte Generalmobilmachung der Separatisten wieder 
- exakt 0 Posts enthalten irgend eine belastbare Quelle zu deinen Behauptungen über den Maidan, Einmischungen der USA, juristische Auslegung ukrainischen Rechts, (Nicht-)Aktivitäten Putins, der ukrainischen Armee und der Separatisten, Alternativlosigkeit dieser Handlungen und etwaiger extremer Eskalationen in naher Zukunft.

In kurz: Du hast kein einziges Mal erfolgreich irgend eines deiner Luftschlösser untermauert. Dementsprechend bedeutungslos bis nervig sind deine ewig wiederholten Behauptungen für deine Diskussionspartner.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so schlimm?
> Leben und nach den eigenen Vorgaben[/i] leben lassen....



*fixed it for you*
Eine Supermacht definiert sich darüber, dass sie Macht über andere ausübt und wenn dann jemand, der schon heute seine Interessen mit militärischen Mitteln auf fremden Gebiet durchsetzt, auf die Idee kommt, die Macht seines Landes noch weiter zu steigern, dann ist das nicht mehr leben und leben lassen. Dann ist das einen Steinwurf von leben und sterben lassen entfernt und eine verdammt bedenkliche Situation.




Amon schrieb:


> Jebsen ist ein Vollspast, was der labert interessiert doch eh keinen. Fakt ist, die Leute die auf dem Majdan protestiert haben wurden dafür bezahlt (zumindest die Anführer und einige wichtige Leute). Sie wurden von Amerikanern mit amerikanischer Währung bezahlt!
> 
> Woher ich diese Information habe? Von meiner Arbeitskollegin, die ist Ukrainerin und die hat diese Information aus Kiev von ihrem Bruder der dort immer noch lebt.
> 
> Reicht das?



Nein, dass reicht nicht annähernd. Und wenn du keine verifizierbarere Quelle für deine Unterstellung hast, solltest du sie in Zukunft unterlassen.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der schon heute seine Interessen mit militärischen Mitteln auf fremden Gebiet durchsetzt, auf die Idee kommt, die Macht seines Landes noch weiter zu steigern, dann ist das nicht mehr leben und leben lassen. Dann ist das einen Steinwurf von leben und sterben lassen entfernt und eine verdammt bedenkliche Situation.



Von wem redest du jetzt ? Militärische Mittel auf fremden Gebiet ? Wir ? Niemals ! Die Libyer, Iraker, Afghanen, Libanesen, Haitianer, Sudanesen & Syrer sind empört über diese Vorwürfe und fordern eine sofortige Entschuldigung, das man dem Westen sowas vorwerfen könnte...

@Poulton
Andere Beiträge Liken klappt doch prima, wie stehts um ne eigene Meinung wegen der Victoria Nuland sache, da würde mich auch mal Ruyvens Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es nützt nichts, wenn du zum drölfsten Mal das postest, was deine Diskussionspartner als unzureichend betrachten. Sogenannte "Argumente" werden vom wiederholen nicht besser. Ich habe zum "Spaß" mal nachgezählt. Von deinen Posts der letzten 2 Monate enthalten
> - 28 überhaupt keine externen Quellen
> - 8 enthalten keine Quellen zur Ukraine oder nur Youtube-Videos, die hier aufgrund unklarer Quellenlage kaum jemand als Belege akzeptiert und die darüber hinaus für die meisten deiner weitreichenden Behauptungen schon deswegen nicht als Beleg geeignet sind, weil man die propagierten Geschehnisse aufgrund von Ausdehnung oder/und Lage in Zeit und Raum gar nicht filmen kann/konnte
> - 3 enthalten nur Links zu Medien des russischen Staates, Medien mit dem Tonfall nach russischer Propagande (ein Fall) oder allgemein fragwürdiger Seriosität (Bild.de)
> ...



Danke


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Danke



Bitte ! Victoria Nuland ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es nützt nichts, wenn du zum drölfsten Mal das postest, was deine Diskussionspartner als unzureichend betrachten. Sogenannte "Argumente" werden vom wiederholen nicht besser. Ich habe zum "Spaß" mal nachgezählt. Von deinen Posts der letzten 2 Monate enthalten
> - 28 überhaupt keine externen Quellen
> - 8 enthalten keine Quellen zur Ukraine oder nur Youtube-Videos, die hier aufgrund unklarer Quellenlage kaum jemand als Belege akzeptiert und die darüber hinaus für die meisten deiner weitreichenden Behauptungen schon deswegen nicht als Beleg geeignet sind, weil man die propagierten Geschehnisse aufgrund von Ausdehnung oder/und Lage in Zeit und Raum gar nicht filmen kann/konnte
> - 3 enthalten nur Links zu Medien des russischen Staates, Medien mit dem Tonfall nach russischer Propagande (ein Fall) oder allgemein fragwürdiger Seriosität (Bild.de)
> ...


Oh, zählen wir jetzt also nach...., bei jedem oder nur bei denen, die nicht in die eigene politische Meinung passen?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *fixed it for you*
> Eine Supermacht definiert sich darüber, dass sie Macht über andere ausübt und wenn dann jemand, der schon heute seine Interessen mit militärischen Mitteln auf fremden Gebiet durchsetzt, auf die Idee kommt, die Macht seines Landes noch weiter zu steigern, dann ist das nicht mehr leben und leben lassen. Dann ist das einen Steinwurf von leben und sterben lassen entfernt und eine verdammt bedenkliche Situation.


Gott sei Dank ist Russland ja nur eine "Regionalmacht"  Da braucht man sich also keine Sorgen drüber zu machen...
Welches Land war nochmal die "Supermacht"?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, dass reicht nicht annähernd. Und wenn du keine verifizierbarere Quelle für deine Unterstellung hast, solltest du sie in Zukunft unterlassen.


Nur mal, damit hier keine falschen Meinungen entstehen:  ....Ist das die offizielle Meinung dieses Forums, die du als Moderator umzusetzen hast oder nur* deine persönliche Meinung*?

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und auch mit der in den Forumsregeln verankerten Meinungsfreiheit!

Du behauptest auch immer, dass Russland Waffen in die Ukraine liefert  und konntest uns bisher dafür keinerlei verifizierbare Quelle liefern!
Niemand hier hat dir gesagt, dass du solche Äußerungen in Zukunft zu unterlassen hast!


----------



## IluBabe (8. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nur mal, damit hier keine falschen Meinungen entstehen:  ....Ist das die offizielle Meinung dieses Forums, die du als Moderator umzusetzen hast oder nur* deine persönliche Meinung*?


Als ich den Satz gelesen habe kam mir exakt der selbe Gedanke. Dafür gibts ne Daumen hoch.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Bitte ! Victoria Nuland ?



Meinst du die Sache mit dem abgehörten Telefonat, das sie mit dem US Botschafter der Ukraine geführt hat?
Wo sie "Fúck the EU" gesagt hat?
War sehr lustig. Da hat der russische Geheimdienst gute arbeit geleistet. Wenn ich nicht irre. war sie dafür verantwortlich, das NSA Dilemma mit Europa aufzuklären.
Aber Staatssekretäre labern halt gerne wenn sie denken, dass keiner mithört.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sie "Fúck the EU" gesagt hat?. Wenn ich nicht irre. war sie dafür verantwortlich, das NSA Dilemma mit Europa aufzuklären.



Du irrst dich, ich habs auf der Seite davor verlinkt (7 Minuten opfern und vielleicht mal "neue" einblicke gewinnen)


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir die letzte Seite angeguckt und nichts gefunden. Also welcher Link?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die letzte Seite angeguckt und nichts gefunden. Also welcher Link?



Sorry hatte es nur 3x verlinkt 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

> Oh, zählen wir jetzt also nach...., bei jedem oder nur bei denen, die nicht in die eigene politische Meinung passen?



Bei denen die permanent meinen die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet zu haben, darf man doch gerne mal nach Belegen fragen.
Wenn keine kommen, muss man sie halt mal mit der Nase dagegen stubsen.






> Nur mal, damit hier keine falschen Meinungen entstehen:  ....Ist das die offizielle Meinung dieses Forums, die du als Moderator umzusetzen hast oder nur* deine persönliche Meinung*?



Ernsthaft jetzt.... willst du jetzt echt mit der Nummer kommen? Langsam wirds peinlich... da hast du wieder die selbe Fantasie benutzt wie bei den angeblichen Belegen für deine Argumentation.. man muss schon sehr viel Fantasie haben, um das als moderativen Hinweis zu verstehen.. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es auf privaten Internetseiten keine Meinungsfreiheit.. der Betreiber der Seite darf jede Meinung löschen die er nicht auf seiner Seite haben will, nennt sich Hausrecht.



> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und auch mit der in den Forumsregeln verankerten Meinungsfreiheit!



Du armer, verfolgter und geknechteter ... mein Mitleid ist dir sicher 



> Du behauptest auch immer, dass Russland Waffen in die Ukraine liefert  und konntest uns bisher dafür keinerlei verifizierbare Quelle liefern!



Du fragst doch so gerne nach Qui Bono... komischerweise will dir nie in den Sinn kommen, das Russland bei der ganzen Nummer das einzige Land ist, das was zu gewinnen hat. Sie wären schön blöd, würden sie die Separatisten nicht unterstützen.
Aber klar, die schweren Waffen hatten die alle in ihren Kellern versteckt.. den rest erbeutet .. ist doch logisch man!



> Bitte ! Victoria Nuland ?



Versteh nicht was du dich daran so aufgeilst... weil es der einzige Beleg ist den du jemals angeführt hast vielleicht?
Kann in dem Gespräch nichts entdecken das irgendeine deiner Fantasien auch nur annähernd belegen würde.
Darfst die entsprechenden Passagen aber gern hier zitieren.. bitte im englische Original, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Sorry hatte es nur 3x verlinkt
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk6SvNzRDL8



Sag ich doch. Der Quatsch mit der gefuckten EU.
Wo irre ich mich also?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Weil das "**** the EU" in der Brisanz der restlichen Aussagen überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, es dabei auch nicht um irgendwelche NSA Ausschüsse geht, sondern in dem Gespräch sehr tiefe einblicke entstehen wie die USA in der Ukraine agiert haben/weiterhin agieren, du auch ein stück der Deutschen Rolle zu gesicht bekommst usw.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Achso.. da muss ich wohl nen anderen Ausschnitt gehört haben als du ..
Höre da normales Diplomatengeschwurbel ... aber das du eine lebhafte Fantasie hast, belegst du ja immer wieder


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Sag ich doch. Das ist das Gespräch von ihr mit dem US Botschafter in der Ukraine, das der russische Geheimdienst abgehört und veröffentlicht hat.
Also genau das, was ich vorhin schon sagte. Wie gesagt. Wo irre ich mich? 
Ein Staatssekretär labert vor sich hin. Die Russen hören mit.
So ist das eben. Aber wer interessiert sich für einen Staatssekretär?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Darfst die entsprechenden Passagen aber gern hier zitieren.. bitte im englische Original, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden



" I think we're in play"...
"But I think your argument to him, which you'll need to make, I think that's the next phone call you want to set up, is exactly the one you made to Yats"...
" And I'm glad you sort of put him on the spot on where he fits in this scenario. And I'm very glad that he said what he said in response."...
"Good. I don't think Klitsch should go into the government. I don't think it's necessary, I don't think it's a good idea."...
" I'm just thinking in terms of sort of the process moving ahead we want to keep the moderate democrats together. The problem is going to be Tyahnybokand his guys and I'm sure that's part of what Yanukovych is calculating on all this"...
"I think Yats is the guy who's got the economic experience, the governing experience."...
".what he needs is Klitsch and Tyahnybok on the outside. He needs to be talking to them four times a week, you know. I just think Klitsch going in... he's going to be at that level working for Yatseniuk, it's just not going to work."...
"Yeah, no, I think that's right. OK. Good. Do you want us to set up a call with him as the next step?"..
."No. I think... I mean that's what he proposed but I think, just knowing the dynamic that's been with them where Klitschko has been the top dog, he's going to take a while to show up for whatever meeting they've got and he's probably talking to his guys at this point, so I think you reaching out directly to him helps with the personality management among the three and it gives you also a chance to move fast on all this stuff and put us behind it before they all sit down and he explains why he doesn't like it."...
"OK... one more wrinkle for you Geoff.  I can't remember if I told you this, or if I only told Washington this, that when I talked to Jeff Feltman this morning, he had a new name for the UN guy Robert Serry did I write you that this morning?..
"No, exactly. And I think we've got to do something to make it stick together because you can be pretty sure that if it does start to gain altitude, that the Russians will be working behind the scenes to try to torpedo it. And again the fact that this is out there right now, I'm still trying to figure out in my mind why Yanukovych garbled that. In the meantime there's a Party of Regions faction meeting going on right now and I'm sure there's a lively argument going on in that group at this point. But anyway we could land jelly side up on this one if we move fast. So let me work on Klitschko and if you can just keep... we want to try to get somebody with an international personality to come out here and help to midwife this thing. The other issue is some kind of outreach to Yanukovych but we probably regroup on that tomorrow as we see how things start to fall into place."
"So on that piece Geoff, when I wrote the note Sullivan's come back to me VFR , saying you need Biden and I said probably tomorrow for an atta-boy and to get the deets  to stick. So Biden's willing.

Ein Gespräch zwischen Victoria Nuland (Assistant Secretary of State) mit Geoffrey Pyatt (United States Ambassador to Ukraine) 
Die in dem Gespräch genannten Personen wie Klitschko, Jaz & Biden usw. kennt man ja langsam...

Arsenij Jazenjuk â€“ Wikipedia              Vielleicht mal auf das zweite Bild achten auf dem Jazeniuk 2007 Condoleza Rice die Hände schüttelt. und dabei nicht vergessen "he´s our guy"


@Treshold Das Telefonat ist nicht von "unwichtigen Irgendwers" geführt und zeigt offen das die USA an der Politischen Entwicklung in der Ukraine soviel einfluss haben wie Washington oder sonst einem Ort direkt in den USA - 
US Interesse das ja immer vehement abgestritten wird, dafür das sie 0 Interesse & Einfluss auf die Lage in der Ukraine haben, sind die oberen Gesprächsausschnitte dann doch ein bischen widersprüchlich (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)




Anticrist schrieb:


> Du fragst doch so gerne nach Qui Bono... komischerweise will dir nie in den Sinn kommen, das Russland bei der ganzen Nummer das einzige Land ist, das was zu gewinnen hat. Sie wären schön blöd, würden sie die Separatisten nicht unterstützen.



Wenn man die dazugewonnenen Einflussphären auf dem Energiesektor der Ukraine (dazu noch die Transitrolle der Ukraine), den millitärischen Vorteil den die Nato dazugewinnt und die nachteile die Russland & Europa durch die Sanktionen entstehen & enstanden sind einfach ausblendet... dann ja... dann hat nur russland ein Interesse an dieser Situation und den USA sind die davor genannten Punkte einfach "zugeflogen", müssen sie ja sein, nachdem sie ja keinerlei interesse an dieser Situation hatten "was stören da mitgeschnittene Telefonate von Hochrangigen Diplomaten der USA" - am besten wir warten einfach solange wieder auf nen neuen Whistleblower oder Mitschnitt eines Gesprächs das sonst "Top Secret" ist und begnügen uns solange mit der Wahrheit unserer "Freunde", die uns schließlich auch bis zu dem Tag von Snowdens enthüllungen erzählt haben das die Freiheit der Freunde Amerikas niemals durch so etwas wahnsinniges wie Flächendeckender Abhörmaßnahmen gefährdet sei und dies nur von Irren stammen könnte... oder wir lassen Obama selbst dazu etwas sagen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L6J4Jyrxws 

Yes, we can !


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> @Treshold Das Telefonat ist nicht von "unwichtigen Irgendwers" geführt und zeigt offen das die USA an der Politischen Entwicklung in der Ukraine soviel einfluss haben wie Washington oder sonst einem Ort direkt in den USA -
> US Interesse das ja immer vehement abgestritten wird, dafür das sie 0 Interesse & Einfluss auf die Lage in der Ukraine haben, sind die oberen Gesprächsausschnitte dann doch ein bischen widersprüchlich (vorsichtig ausgedrückt)



Eine Staatssekretärin redet mit einem US Botschafter mit dem Hintergrund, dass niemand zuhört und daher sagt sie Dinge, die sie öffentlich nie sagen würde. Sie sagt eben ihre Meinung.
Was hat das mit Obamas Regierungspolitik zu tun?
Man könnte Obama in der Hinsicht kritisieren, wieso er sie nicht gefeuert hat, aber mehr nicht.
Aber die Meinung eines einzelnen hat doch keine Auswirkungen auf eine politische Vorgehensweise.
Du sieht da Geister, wo andere nicht mal einen Nebel sehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Es geht dabei nicht um Meinungen (es ist eben nicht die Persönliche Meinung einer Frau Nuland, sondern sie hat Pyatt gebrieft für das weitere vorgehen, das Telefonat entstand bevor z.B. Jazeniuk Ministerpräsident in der Ukraine wurde) 
"we´re in play" kann dir gerne Anticrist übersetzen was "man damit eigentlich sagt"...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß was man unter "we are in play" übersetzen kann.
Und nochmal. Das sagt sie und sonst keiner. Wer mit "wir" gemeint ist weiß niemand. 
Man müsste mal die NSA fragen, was russische Diplomaten so reden.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> "we´re in play"



Hatten wir das Spielchen vor 13 Jahren nicht schon mal? Damals war es "pull it" ...


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Die Zweifel haben wir ja zum Glück beim rest der Aufnahme nicht...


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Solange Russland Waffen, Munition und Ausrüstung an die Separatisten liefert, wirst du immer Leute wie McCain haben, die dagegen wettern und ebenfalls Waffen liefern wollen.
Es geht im Grunde nur darum, den Konflikt einzudämmen und nicht weiter voranzutreiben. Putin scheint den Westen spalten zu wollen denn das geschieht ja gerade.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Die Aufnahme ist aus dem Februar letzten Jahres, die "Seperatisten vs Ukraine" situation ist seit  März/April letzten Jahres.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Die Krise fing im Februar an, nicht im März/April.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. Februar 2015)

Telefonat 05.02.2014  (v.Ö. )
Schüsse auf dem Maidan 20.02.2014
Seperatisten verbunkern sich vor dem Rest = Entwicklungen nach dem Maidan März/April nach den Vorfällen wie in Odessa.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Bei denen die permanent meinen die Wahrheit für sich gepachtet zu haben, darf man doch gerne mal nach Belegen fragen.
> Wenn keine kommen, muss man sie halt mal mit der Nase dagegen stubsen.


OK dann zeig  mal deine Belege zum Ukraine-Konflikt. 




Anticrist schrieb:


> .. Abgesehen davon gibt es auf privaten Internetseiten keine Meinungsfreiheit.. der Betreiber der Seite darf jede Meinung löschen die er nicht auf seiner Seite haben will, nennt sich Hausrecht.


Keine Ahnung, was du mit deinem "Hausrecht" andeuten willst, erkläre mir doch bitte, wie du das im Bezug auf  ruyven_macaran meinst und was das mit diesem Ukrainethread zu tun hat!





Anticrist schrieb:


> Du fragst doch so gerne nach Qui Bono... komischerweise will dir nie in den Sinn kommen, das Russland bei der ganzen Nummer das einzige Land ist, das was zu gewinnen hat. Sie wären schön blöd, würden sie die Separatisten nicht unterstützen.
> Aber klar, die schweren Waffen hatten die alle in ihren Kellern versteckt.. den rest erbeutet .. ist doch logisch man!


Wie schade für dich, dass es in meiner Argumentation  um verifizierte Beweise/Quellen im Ukraine-Konflikt ging  und nicht darum, "ob Russland Waffen liefert oder nicht". 

.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt.... willst du jetzt echt mit der Nummer kommen? Langsam wirds peinlich... da hast du wieder die selbe Fantasie benutzt wie bei den angeblichen Belegen für deine Argumentation.. man muss schon sehr viel Fantasie haben, um das als moderativen Hinweis zu verstehen.. .


Na zumindest kamen von mir bereits  recht viele "Belege" für meine Argumentationen  ....
Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass du dir Dank deiner Fantasie eine "heile Welt" malen kannst.
Ich finde die Frage berechtigt und bin mir sicher, dass andere User auch sehr gespannt auf ruyven_macaran's Antwort sind!



...und damit sie nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, stelle ich die Frage *an ruyven_macaran* noch einmal:



> > _
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZWS5pcfP4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn auch ein Separatistenführer daran teilnehmen würde, denn es geht ja um sie, und ohne sie zu entscheiden halte ich für fatal, je mehr daran teilnehmen desto schneller geht alles voran.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Februar 2015)

Selbstversändlich liefert Russland den moskau-treuen Separatisten Waffen  und Munition. Anders ist nicht zu erklären, wie sich die Separatisten  seit fast einem Jahr gegen eine gesamte Armee behaupten und darüber  hinaus immer noch Offensiven starten können.  Außerdem gibt es darüber  Meldungen von der ukrainischen Armee und von der Nato.  Separatistenführer haben selber mehrmals Unterstützung von Russland  eingeräumt und selbst Putin hat dies im ARD-Interview mehr oder weniger  eingestanden. 



> Bei dem Gespräch sagte Putin zu der Behauptung  der Kiewer Regierung, dass Russland die Separatisten mit Waffen und  Soldaten unterstütze: "Das Wichtigste ist, dass man das Problem nicht  einseitig betrachten darf. Heute gibt es Kampfhandlungen im Osten der  Ukraine, die ukrainische Regierung hat Truppen eingesetzt. Es kommen  sogar Raketengeschosse zum Einsatz, aber wird das erwähnt? Mit keinem  Wort."
> Putin warf den Berichterstattern vor, sie würden  wollen, "dass die ukrainische Regierung dort alle vernichtet, sämtliche  politischen Gegner und Widersacher. Wollen Sie das? Wir wollen das  nicht. *Und wir lassen es nicht zu.*"
> 
> ARD-Exklusiv-Interview zur Ukraine: Putin: "Wir lassen das nicht zu" | tagesschau.de




Die Frage, ob Russland Waffen liefert oder nicht, kann nur noch mit ja beantwortet werden. Die Beweislast ist erdrückend. 



Zu Nuland:

Und  das Gespräch soll jetzt genau was nahelegen oder aufzeigen? Diese  Diplomatin stand selbstverständlich mit der Janukotisch-Regierung und  der Opposition in engem Kontakt. Es wurde viel verhandelt und geredet,  denn schliesslich lag u.A. ein EU-Assoziierungsabkommen auf dem Tisch. Im  November fror Janukowitsch das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen ein,  hundertrausende Menschen protestierten daraufhin auf den Straßen über viele  Wochen und auch im Parlament wurden die Proteste immer lauter.  Irgendwann zeichnete sich ab, dass sich Janukowitsch mit seiner  ablehnenden Position nicht mehr lange im Amt halten würde und  in genau  diesem Zeitrahmen wurde dieses Gespräch geführt. Dass der Inhalt des  Gesprächs überhaupt nicht brisant ist, geschweige denn eine Verschwörung  aufdeckt, kann man z.B. hier nachlesen: 

Diplomatischer Fauxpas von Obama-Beraterin Nuland: "**** the EU" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und zu dem  "5 Milliarden Dollar für einen Putsch"-Märchen sag ich nix mehr. Ihr VT'ler wisst ja sowieso alles besser.  Übrigens sehr lustig,  dass hier ein VT'ler behauptete, dass der Begriff "Verschwörungstheorie" ein Kampfbegriff der CIA ist. Natürlich, natürlich, was auch sonst? Jetzt wird sich schon eine Verschwörungstheorie zu dem Begriff Verschwörungstheortie ausgedacht. Na ja, war wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit bis ein VT-Superhirn darauf kommt.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Und zu dem  "5 Milliarden Dollar für einen Putsch"-Märchen sag ich nix mehr. Ihr VT'ler wisst ja sowieso alles besser.  Übrigens sehr lustig,  dass hier ein VT'ler behauptete, dass der Begriff "Verschwörungstheorie" ein Kampfbegriff der CIA ist. Natürlich, natürlich, was auch sonst? Jetzt wird sich schon eine Verschwörungstheorie zu dem Begriff Verschwörungstheortie ausgedacht. Na ja, war wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit bis ein VT-Superhirn darauf kommt.



CIA Document #1035-960               Ist ein CIA Memorandum das erstellt wurde um damals  Nachfragen im Fall Kennedy &  dem Warren Report abzuschmettern.  Dafür wurden Strategien entwickelt, eine davon die "Verschwörungstheorie" -> brandmarke jeden als  Spinner der dieses und jenes in Frage stellt (der Kern der meisten "Verschwörungstheorien", in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich ja eben nicht um Spinner die was von Einhörnern in Ufos erzählen die die Erde übernehmen möchten) 
Das paradoxe daran ist, das "ihr" so eine ganz einfache  Antwort auf alle Fragen habt die gestellt werden (nichtnur auf die Ukraine bezogen, sondern das komplette Spektrum abdeckend) parat habt und die dann immerwieder damit untermauert wird das VT´ler ja in ihrer Welt einfache Antworten suchen und finden würden auf komplexe Sachverhalte. 
Vor allem würde ich mich mal fragen, warum dieser Begriff immer aufkommt sobald "das system" in Frage gestellt wird (in dem Fall ob wir nicht der Aggressor im Fall Ukraine waren, was ja nicht sein kann weil "wir" ja schließlich "die Guten" sind)
Natürlich unterstützt Russland mit Waffenlieferungen (gesichert) die Seperatisten, wahrscheinlich auch Spezialtruppen die dort "Undercover" Unterwegs sind (einige Anhaltspunkte) als Neutrale Person in diesem Konflikt sollte einem aber auch klar sein das dies reaktionen auf unser Handeln sind. Wir unterstützen doch auch die Ukraine, die Russen eben die Seperatisten. Jeder mit seiner Motivation.  Als neutrale Person sollte einem aber auch wichtig sein wer diese Vorgänge in Gang gesetzt hat (diese Partei ist ja der Aggressor in diesem Konflikt) und sich dann eben Fragen was sich die jeweiligen Positionen von ihrem agieren versprechen. In diesem Fall kann ich eben Russlands Position verstehen, was mir wiederrum auf unserer Seite schwer fällt weil unsere Gründe aggressive Expansion als Hauptmotivation liefern.  (Stichwort NATO-Ost Erweiterung, Stichwort "Einkreisen von Russland") Ich glaube selbst du als quasi komplette Kontraposition möchtest keinen Krieg mit Russland, wo genau vertritt dann unsere Sicherheits und Aussenpoltik dein Interesse daran nicht in einen möglichen Krieg verwickelt zu werden, indem es die Ukraine ein Assozierungsabkommen anbietet ? Bei anderen Ländern haben wir obwohl wesentlich weniger Folgenreichen Reaktionen die zu erwarten sind auch kein Problem zu sagen "Nein aus diesen und jenen Gründen" können wir keine Partnerschaft anbieten - man muss kein Raktenwissenschaftler sein oder VT um zu begreifen das dieses Abkommen eben dramatische Reaktionen Russlands hervorrufen würde (an der Stelle wurde wahrscheinlich "gepokert" - ich denke nicht das man diese schnelle Reaktion Russlands erwartet hat was die Krim anging) Ein Assozierungsabkommen ist eben kein Handy Vertrag und man sollte sich gut überlegen was man damit ereichen möchte.  Vor allem kann man nicht so gegenüber einer Atommacht auftreten die selbstbewusstsein hat und erwarten das dort keine Reaktion erwarten. Das hat mit den bisherigen Staaten geklappt die wir in den letzten Jahrzehnten umgestaltet haben, an dieser Grenze ist nun eben schluss mit "wir machen mal eben wie es uns in den Kram passt" 

Und das du nichts brisantes an dem Gespräch entdecken kannst, liegt an deiner (oder übernommenen) Interpretation, ich z.B. finde es schon dramatisch wenn ein "Staat von Aussen" kommen kann und die politischen entwicklungen eines Landes strukturiert wie er lustig ist. Aber ich glaube das fällt Deutschen eh relativ Schwer etwas schlimmes daran erkennen zu können wenn sowas geschieht, einfach aufgrund des Fakts das wir immernoch besetzt in Deutschland sind (jaja schon wieder eine VT - aber was genau machen Amerikanische Airbases & Truppenstützpunkte 70 Jahre nach Ende des 2. Weltkriegs noch auf unserem Boden ? Schützen sie uns vor den Schweizern, oder Bayern ? ) 
Da ihr ja die Welt so gerne in gut und böse einteilt - der böse Russe hat seine Truppen komplett von unserem Boden abgezogen im Rahmen der Wiedervereinigung - die guten Amerikaner nicht. Wir bezahlen mittlererweile die Komplexe der USA von denen wir auf unserem Boden überwacht werden. Was genau ist jetzt eher eine "gute" handlung in unserem Sinne ? Ist der ökonomische Schaden der uns dadurch entsteht gut ? Oder ist es gut das wir Truppen einer anderen Nation auf unserem Boden haben ? Aber lass mich raten, die Amerikaner machen das ja nur in unserem Sinne und weil wir Partner auf Augenhöhe sind (vorsicht Ironie) können wir ja genauso gut Deutsche Kasernen in Amerika errichten um dort unsere Interessen stärker zu vertreten... Können wir das ? Wollen wir das überhaupt ? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber warum geschieht dies im Umgekehrten Fall ? Ach lieber stopp bei diesem Gedankengang, das ist ja eine VT...

Von den ganzen Politischen Dingen oben benannten Dingen abgesehen - Was ist gut daran die eigene "Gottgegebene" Freiheit zu Denken, zu analysieren, zu hinterfragen, Motivationen seines Gegenüber verstehen zu wollen,Standpunkte zu vergleichen usw. - alles Dinge die unser Denken ausmachen - was ist gut daran dieses Denken in Hände anderer abzugeben die einem dann das Denken und interpretieren übernehmen und sagen was richtig und was falsch ist ? 
Aber denkt ruhig weiter ihr seid frei im Denken, solange ihr euch nur schön im "Rahmen der Freiheit" bewegt...


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob Russland Waffen liefert oder nicht, kann nur noch mit ja beantwortet werden. Die Beweislast ist erdrückend.



Ach echt? Wo sind den die Beweise?
Alles was ich sehe, sind Waffen und Fahrzeuge, die entweder den feigen Nazi-Söldnern abgenommen worden sind oder Fahrzeuge, die sich in Museen befanden. Dazu zählen übrigens mittlerweile auch Flugzeuge. Und ja, es wurden auch passende Piloten dazu gefunden. Allerdings nur Hobbypiloten


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2015)

Natürlich sind das alles Hobbypiloten.....und Hobbypanzerfahrer. 
Außerden ist allgemein bekannt, dass in der Ost-Ukraine an jeder Ecke BMPs zu "Panzer-Sharing"-Zwecken herumstehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das alles Hobbypiloten.....und Hobbypanzerfahrer.
> Außerden ist allgemein bekannt, dass in der Ost-Ukraine an jeder Ecke BMPs zu "Panzer-Sharing"-Zwecken herumstehen.



Panzer fahren ist nicht so schwer. Bei Galileo konnte das der komische Heini dort, nach 5 Minuten selber fahren. Und das Nachladen geht bei den Panzern automatisch.
"Panzer-Sharing" gibt es dort zwar nicht, aber es gibt reichlich nachweisbare Fälle, wo die ukr. Soldaten ihre BMPs oder Panzer frühzeitig verlassen, wenn eine RPG nahe am Panzer explodiert oder die Artillerie in der nähe einschlägt. Es sind halt feige, faschistische Möchtegernsoldaten. Deshalb sieht man sie auch nie an den Fronten. Die ballern einfach immer aus großer Entfernung, kreuz und quer in die Städte rein, ohne wirklich irgendwas durchzuplanen.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. Februar 2015)

Das Schweres Gerät wie Panzer von Russland geliefert wird, konnte bisher an keiner Stelle bewiesen werden. Leider sind Panzer nicht gerade klein und unauffällig und ihr könnt sicher sein, wäre dies der Fall, hätte schon längt eine Presse Konferenz im Stile Collin Powels stattgefunden mit Satellitenbildern und allem drum und dran. Man kann heutzutage aufgrund der Satellitentechnik nicht großes Kriegsgerät von a nach b bringen ohne das es auffällt. (Genau das ist ja der Millitärische Sinn von Satelliten...)


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Februar 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Tut mir Leid, das muss ich alles zurückweisen. 



> CIA Document #1035-960               Ist ein CIA Memorandum das erstellt  wurde um damals  Nachfragen im Fall Kennedy &  dem Warren Report  abzuschmettern.  Dafür wurden Strategien entwickelt, eine davon die  "Verschwörungstheorie" -> brandmarke jeden als  Spinner der dieses  und jenes in Frage stellt (der Kern der meisten "Verschwörungstheorien",  in den meisten Fällen handelt es sich ja eben nicht um Spinner die was  von Einhörnern in Ufos erzählen die die Erde übernehmen möchten)
> Das paradoxe daran ist, das "ihr" so eine ganz einfache  Antwort auf  alle Fragen habt die gestellt werden (nichtnur auf die Ukraine bezogen,  sondern das komplette Spektrum abdeckend) parat habt und die dann  immerwieder damit untermauert wird das VT´ler ja in ihrer Welt einfache  Antworten suchen und finden würden auf komplexe Sachverhalte.
> Vor allem würde ich mich mal fragen, warum dieser Begriff immer aufkommt  sobald "das system" in Frage gestellt wird (in dem Fall ob wir nicht  der Aggressor im Fall Ukraine waren, was ja nicht sein kann weil "wir"  ja schließlich "die Guten" sind)]



Eine Verschwörungstheorie wird Verschwörungstheorie genannt, weil sie eine Verschwörung behauptet.  Und als Spinner gebrandmarkt sind Verschwörgstheoretiker, weil sie seit Jahrzehnten unter chronischem Beweismangel abenteuerliche Theorien zusammenspinnen und ganz feste, feste glauben. 



> Natürlich unterstützt Russland mit Waffenlieferungen (gesichert) die  Seperatisten, wahrscheinlich auch Spezialtruppen die dort "Undercover"  Unterwegs sind (einige Anhaltspunkte) als Neutrale Person in diesem  Konflikt sollte einem aber auch klar sein das dies reaktionen auf unser  Handeln sind. Wir unterstützen doch auch die Ukraine, die Russen eben  die Seperatisten. Jeder mit seiner Motivation.



Kiew hat das Gewaltmonopol und darf selbstverständlich vom Ausland unterstützt werden, insofern Kiew um Unterstützung bittet. Völlig legitim. 

Separatisten dabei zu unterstützen, ein Land in einen Krieg zu stürzen und zu zerreißen, dessen territoriale Integrität zu schützen man schriftlich zugesichert hat, ist hingegen ein Verbrechen.  

Budapester Memorandum â€“ Wikipedia



> In diesem Fall kann ich eben Russlands Position verstehen, was mir  wiederrum auf unserer Seite schwer fällt weil unsere Gründe aggressive  Expansion als Hauptmotivation liefern.  (Stichwort NATO-Ost Erweiterung,  Stichwort "Einkreisen von Russland")



Welche aggressive Expansion der EU? Seit dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion sind die Oststaaten frei und souverän. Sie haben ein Recht auf einen eigenen außenpolitischen Kurs und auf eine freie Bündniswahl. Sie haben sich freiwillig und unter lauten Jubelrufen für die EU und ggf. noch die Nato entschieden.  Ich kann auch verstehen, dass es Russland nicht in den Kram passt, dass sich seine Nachbarländer nicht der russischen Hegemonie unterwerfen. Aber daraus erwächst kein Recht für Russlands außenpolitischen Aggressionen. 



> Und das du nichts brisantes an dem Gespräch entdecken kannst, liegt an  deiner (oder übernommenen) Interpretation, ich z.B. finde es schon  dramatisch wenn ein "Staat von Aussen" kommen kann und die politischen  entwicklungen eines Landes strukturiert wie er lustig ist.



Soll diese Behauptung wieder auf eine Verschwörungstheorie hindeuten? 



> Aber ich glaube das fällt Deutschen eh relativ Schwer etwas schlimmes  daran erkennen zu können wenn sowas geschieht, einfach aufgrund des  Fakts das wir immernoch besetzt in Deutschland sind (jaja schon wieder  eine VT - aber was genau machen Amerikanische Airbases &  Truppenstützpunkte 70 Jahre nach Ende des 2. Weltkriegs noch auf unserem  Boden ? Schützen sie uns vor den Schweizern, oder Bayern ? )



Eine VT oder zumindest Kokolores, du sagst es. Die USA haben in Deutschland ihre europäische Hauptbasis und Schluß. Das kannst du schlecht oder gut finden, mit ner Besatzung jedoch hat dies nichts zu tun.



> Von den ganzen Politischen Dingen oben benannten Dingen abgesehen - Was  ist gut daran die eigene "Gottgegebene" Freiheit zu Denken, zu  analysieren, zu hinterfragen, Motivationen seines Gegenüber verstehen zu  wollen,Standpunkte zu vergleichen usw. - alles Dinge die unser Denken  ausmachen - was ist gut daran dieses Denken in Hände anderer abzugeben  die einem dann das Denken und interpretieren übernehmen und sagen was  richtig und was falsch ist ?
> Aber denkt ruhig weiter ihr seid frei im Denken, solange ihr euch nur schön im "Rahmen der Freiheit" bewegt...



Zwischen dem "frei nachdenken" und dem "frei fabulieren" besteht ein Unterschied. Und bezüglich Russlands Standpunkt sei gesagt: Es besteht auch ein Unterschied zwischen Verstehen und Verständnis. Den russischen Standpunkt versteht so ziemlich jeder, aber die meisten Leute haben kein Verständnis für ihn.


----------



## Poulton (9. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das kannst du schlecht oder gut finden, mit ner Besatzung jedoch hat dies nichts zu tun.


Zumal der Begriff "Besatzung" komplett neu definiert werden müsste, wenn man behauptet Deutschland sei besetzt. Deutschland ist die viertgrößte Volkswirtschaft der Welt, hat die zweitniedrigste Arbeitslosigkeit innerhalb der EU, den weltweit höchsten Exportüberschuss, fast jeder ist Krankenversichert (etwas, wovon manch einer in den USA nur träumen kann) und wir haben ein Grundsicherungs- und Versorgungssystem, wo die die es in den USA nötig hätten, feuchte Augen kriegen würden, wenn es von jetzt auf gleich dort eingeführt würde.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Als was soll man die Stützpunkte den sonst bezeichnen? Als Kindergeburtstagsfeier?

EDIT:
Und wieder meldet sich Kiews Paranoia:
Ukraine meldet Eindringen von 1500 russischen Soldaten - DIE WELT

Ich freu mich schon auf die Satellitenfotos...


----------



## Poulton (9. Februar 2015)

Die Bündnisspflicht die (nicht nur) Deutschland als Mitglied der NATO hat. Zumal manch einer hier vergisst, dass auch Angehörige der Streitkräfte von Deutschland und anderer NATO-Staaten regelmäßig die USA "_besetzen_". 

P.S: Wenn man so fabuliert wie manch einer hier, kann man auch Frankreich noch als von Deutschland besetzt bezeichnen und zwar durch die Deutsch-Französische Brigade.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Als was soll man die Stützpunkte den sonst bezeichnen? Als Kindergeburtstagsfeier?



Ist dann Pakistan auch von den USA besetzt? Oder die Türkei?

Liste von Militärbasen der Vereinigten Staaten im Ausland @ Wikipedia

außerdem: 

Russische Streitkräfte im Ausland @ Wikipedia


----------



## Anticrist (9. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> OK dann zeig  mal deine Belege zum Ukraine-Konflikt.
> 
> 
> ...und damit sie nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, stelle ich die Frage *an ruyven_macaran* noch einmal:



im Gegenzug zu euch behaupte ich nicht die Wahrheit zum kennen. Du darfst aber gerne Nochmal meine Beiträge durchschauen, ab und an ist da auch mal ne Quelle genannt.
Zumal ich beiden Seiten eine Teilschuld gebe, während du russische Einmischungen kategorisch ausblendest.

ja du armer geknechteter, in deiner Meinung unterdrückter Kerl,.. Sogar in Foren interdrückt die CIA deine Verkündung der Wahrheit.
In ruyvens Post eine moderative Anmerkung zu sehen braucht es so viel Fantasie und bösen Willen wie bei deinen restlichen Ausführungen.
Aber poch ruhig weiter auf deine Meinungsfreiheit und Spiel den Nelson Mandela.




ukrainsche Soldaten per se als nazi Söldner zu bezeichnen ist nun derartig primitiv, du erwartest nicht wirklich das da jetzt jemand weiter drauf geht, mhh? Zumal auf beiden Seiten echte Nazis kämpfen. 

hast du nen Beleg dafür das die Separatistin das gesamte Kriegsgerät von fahnenflüchtigen Soldaten erbeutet haben?


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bezeichne sie als Nazis, weil ein Großteil von ihnen Bandera und Hitler anbetteln und gleichzeitig von der Regierung bezahlt werden...falls sie überleben.
Dass es auf der anderen Seite die gleichen Nazis gibt, ist unglaubhaft, da sie ja sonst miteinander sympathisieren würden.
In Russland gibt es unter anderem die "Russische Nationale Einheit", welche gegen Ausländer ist und nicht Hitler anbettelt. Es gibt zwar Berichte, dass sie aus Russland rüberkommen und unter den Separatisten kämpfen, aber sie werden keinesfalls von Russland bezahlt oder auch nur als Partei anerkannt.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass jeder "Nazi" auch ein Patriot ist, aber nicht jeder Patriot ein Nazi.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne sie als Nazis, weil ein Großteil von ihnen Bandera und Hitler anbetteln und gleichzeitig von der Regierung bezahlt werden...falls sie überleben.



Was verstehst du unter "großteil"?
Der große Teil der Armee der Ukraine ist also nationalsozialisitisch geprägt?
Was ist denn mit den Separatisten? Sind das Russen, die ein fremdes Land besetzen oder sind das Ukrainer mit Russland Bezug, die aus nationalistischen Gründen das Land besetzen?


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "großteil"?
> Der große Teil der Armee der Ukraine ist also nationalsozialisitisch geprägt?
> Was ist denn mit den Separatisten? Sind das Russen, die ein fremdes Land besetzen oder sind das Ukrainer mit Russland Bezug, die aus nationalistischen Gründen das Land besetzen?



1. Ich schätze mehr als die Hälfte. Also 60-70%. 
2. Zumindest haben fast alle ukr. Soldaten, die ich in Videos gesehen habe, ein typisches "Nazi" Verhalten gezeigt.
3. Da sie aus der Ostukraine kommen, sind es ethnische Russen, die sich nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion in einem Land namens Ukraine wiederfanden. Dagegen hatten sie ja zunächst nichts auszusetzen, aber nach den Ereignissen der Affenbanden am Maidan, haben sie sich dazu entschieden, nicht mehr dazu zu gehören.
Und seit gestern, geht die Info um, dass sie ein Staatsform wie bei Südtirol fordern, was meiner Meinung nach vielversprechend wäre.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

1. Also deine eigenen Annahme?
2. Videos, die du gesehen hast? Hast du alle Videos gesehen, die es gibt oder nur die, die du sehen wolltest?
3. Wenn das Russen sind, wieso sind die dann nicht nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion wieder nach Russland zurück gegangen? Was hindert sie heute daran, das zu machen?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das hier weitergeht.

Momentan sieht es wohl eher so aus,

dass auf diplomatischer Ebene ein fauler Kompromiss geschlossen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2015)

Es ist doch einfach übertrieben, dass die ganze Armee aus Nazis besteht. Sicher es gibt Nazis in der Ukraine hat man ja gesehen wie auf dem Maidan Standarten von "Das Reich"  und "Galizien"  geschwenkt wurden. 

@Threshold
Weil es auch ihre Heimat ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Weil es auch ihre Heimat ist.



Und was hindert sie daran sich politisch zu engagieren?
Machen andere doch auch.
Jedem sollte klar sein, dass sowas grundsätzlich nach hinten los geht und niemandem hilft. Wer baut denn die kaputt geschossenen Städte wieder auf? Russland? Die EU? Kiew? Das werden die Leute dort wahrscheinlich selbst machen müssen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Also deine eigenen Annahme?
> 2. Videos, die du gesehen hast? Hast du alle Videos gesehen, die es gibt oder nur die, die du sehen wolltest?
> 3. Wenn das Russen sind, wieso sind die dann nicht nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion wieder nach Russland zurück gegangen? Was hindert sie heute daran, das zu machen?



1. Ja.
2. Ich habe nicht alle gesehen, die es gibt, allerdings gibt es auch nicht so viele, weil es oft nur kurze Aufnahmen sind, die von verschiedenen Fernsehsendern und Youtube-Kanälen wiedergegeben werden. Ich kann aber mit Gewissheit sagen, dass ich den Großteil davon gesehen habe und zwar sowohl auf ukr. Sendern als auch auf russischen Sendern. Was übrigens sehr lustig ist, weil die ukr. Sender sehr oft was verdrehen. Da werden auch manchmal Separatisten als ukr. Soldaten gezeigt, obwohl man ganz klar die aufgenähte Flagge von Lugansk sehen konnte.
3. Stell dir vor, du bist nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion bitterarm, hast noch glücklicherweise deine Wohnung/Haus und eine Familie mit Verwanden in der Nähe. Könntest du so einfach, irgendwo weit wegziehen, ein Haus/Wohnung kaufen und einen neuen Job finden?
Was wäre dir bequemer?


@Sparanus
Ich sage nicht die ganze Armee zu 100% aus Nazis besteht, sondern ein Großteil, allein durch die Wahrnehmung. Und nein, diese Wahrnehmung kommt nicht nur durch russische Medien.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir nie ein Urteil über etwas erlauben, von wo ich nur einen Bruchteil kenne oder nur wenig gesehen habe, besonders wenns Youtube Videos sind.
Ich war ja mal beim Bund -- länger her  -- und da habe ich auch Chaoten oder komische Typen gesehen, aber dass die Bundeswehr zum großteil aus solchen Typen besteht, würde ich nie behaupten.
Ich denke daher, dass der Großteil der Ukrainische Armee aus normalen Leuten besteht, die ihren Job nachgehen und ihre Befehle ausführen, so wie das eben anders wo in den Armeen auch ist.
Klar hast du immer mal ein paar Spinner und Selbstdarsteller darunter -- hab ich damals beim Bund ja gesehen -- aber da würde ich nicht pauschalisieren oder über einen Kamm scheren.
Die meisten Soldaten der Ukraine fühlen sich sicher total beschissen, dass sie ihre eigenen Landsleute beschießen müssen. 

Ich würde den Zerfall der Sowjetunion -- hat eigentlich einer gefragt, ob die Ukraine zur Sojwetunion gehören will oder wurde das einfach so beschlossen? -- als Chance nehmen, was neues zu machen. Gerade weil die alten Grenzen weg sind, weil die alten Machthaber und Despoten weg sind. Da bieten sich Chancen.
Dass Boris Jelzin Russland an die Oligarchen verhökert hat, ist halt blöd gelaufen, aber trotzdem gab es Möglichkeiten.
Wie viele Osteuropäer sind damals in die USA ausgewandert? Oder in andere Länder?
Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, dass die Separatisten die "Verlierer" des Ganzen sind und jetzt feststellen, dass über 20 Jahre vergangen sind und sie nichts vom Kuchen abbekommen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde den Zerfall der Sowjetunion -- hat eigentlich einer gefragt, ob die Ukraine zur Sojwetunion gehören will oder wurde das einfach so beschlossen? -- als Chance nehmen, was neues zu machen. Gerade weil die alten Grenzen weg sind, weil die alten Machthaber und Despoten weg sind. Da bieten sich Chancen.
> Dass Boris Jelzin Russland an die Oligarchen verhökert hat, ist halt blöd gelaufen, aber trotzdem gab es Möglichkeiten.
> Wie viele Osteuropäer sind damals in die USA ausgewandert? Oder in andere Länder?
> Ich persönlich habe den Eindruck, dass die Separatisten die "Verlierer" des Ganzen sind und jetzt feststellen, dass über 20 Jahre vergangen sind und sie nichts vom Kuchen abbekommen haben.



Boris Jelzin hat damals die Ressourcen den Landes für ein Appel und ein Ei verschleudert. 

Das ist doch das Problem, dass einige Oligarchen so mächtig geworden sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Natürlich gibt es auch Soldaten, die keinen Brüderkrieg wollen. Sie werden halt gezwungen oder was noch schlimmer ist, durch andere psychisch beeinflusst. Nach der Befreiung des Donezker Flughafen, wurden bei den toten ukr. Soldaten Drogen und Tonbänder mit Gebeten und patriotischen sowie abstrusen Liedern/Texten gefunden. Da war auch zu hören, wie den Soldaten erzählt wurde, dass sie Übermenschen und unverwundbar sind...und dass zusammen mit den Drogen 
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe auf den Videos und den Nachrichten (nicht nur auf Youtube!), nicht nur ein paar Spinner gesehen.

Zum zweiten Abschnitt: 
Die Ukraine gehörte seit den Anfängen an zu Russland. So ähnlich wie heute Bayern zu Deutschland gehört.
Es wurde, wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, aus der Bedeutung "U kraya" oder "U kraja" oder "U kraia" entwickelt, was so viel bedeutet wie "Bei der Grenze" oder "An der Grenze" oder "Am Rand", was eine Anspielung auf die Grenze des russischen Reiches war. Und irgendwann fingen die Leute an sich so zu nennen: Ukrainer.
Als die Sowjetunion entstand, war es ein ganz natürlicher Teil davon.
Die Leute hätten auswandern können, aber vor allem die Ostukraine ist das wirtschaftliche Herz des Landes. Deswegen haben und hatten die Leute Hoffnung darauf gesetzt.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch schon Separatisten in einem Video gesehen, die gefangene ukrainische Soldaten verprügeln.
Fazit: Alle Separatisten sind dreckige Sadisten.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon Separatisten in einem Video gesehen, die gefangene ukrainische Soldaten verprügeln.
> Fazit: Alle Separatisten sind dreckige Sadisten.


Aha....hab ich irgendwo behauptet, dass ich zu meiner Meinung durch ein einziges Video gekommen bin?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2015)

Gibt eine ganze Reihe von Videos und Berichten.
Auch Pro ukrainische Aktivisten und Zivilisten die nicht nach deren Pfeife tanzen, werden systematisch gefoltert und verschleppt.
Elektroschocks und Prügel : So terrorisieren Separatisten und Soldaten die Ostukrainer - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


> Damit verletzte er sie in im Nacken, an den Armen und Beinen, wovon  Narben zeugen. Eine böse Stichwunde erlitt sie am Knie, ebenso am  rechten Zeigefinger. Mit ihrem Blut musste sie separatistische Slogans  wie an die Wand schreiben. „Wenn du es nicht schaffst, erschieße ich  Dich“, drohte der Mann. Nach sechs Tagen kamen sie und Fedor im Zuge  eines Gefangenenaustauschs frei.


Schon klar was gleich kommt "westliche Lügenpresse und so"......kannst es dir also sparen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gibt eine ganze Reihe von Videos und Berichten.
> Auch Pro ukrainische Aktivisten und Zivilisten die nicht nach deren Pfeife tanzen, werden systematisch gefoltert und verschleppt.
> Elektroschocks und Prügel : So terrorisieren Separatisten und Soldaten die Ostukrainer - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Schon klar was gleich kommt "westliche Lügenpresse und so"......kannst es dir also sparen.



Nö, keines Falls. Das könnten genau so gut, die von mir angesprochenen, russischen Nationalisten gewesen sein.
Allerdings würde ich mir gerne ein zusammenhängendes Video dazu sehen, statt den einzeln ausgeschnitten Screenshots.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2015)

....bist du sicher, dass das reichen würde?
Besser wäre vielleicht wenn das Maädel sich bei der Folter selber gefilmt hätte, und die Peiniger ihre Ausweise und Gesinnung in die Kamera säuseln oder?


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....bist du sicher, dass das reichen würde?
> Besser wäre vielleicht wenn das Maädel sich bei der Folter selber gefilmt hätte, und die Peiniger ihre Ausweise und Gesinnung in die Kamera säuseln oder?



Ich meine das Interview der Betroffenen. Man kann auf den Bildern deutlich sehen, dass sie einem Video entsprungen sind.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch Soldaten, die keinen Brüderkrieg wollen. Sie werden halt gezwungen oder was noch schlimmer ist, durch andere psychisch beeinflusst. Nach der Befreiung des Donezker Flughafen, wurden bei den toten ukr. Soldaten Drogen und Tonbänder mit Gebeten und patriotischen sowie abstrusen Liedern/Texten gefunden. Da war auch zu hören, wie den Soldaten erzählt wurde, dass sie Übermenschen und unverwundbar sind...und dass zusammen mit den Drogen
> Aber wie gesagt, ich habe auf den Videos und den Nachrichten (nicht nur auf Youtube!), nicht nur ein paar Spinner gesehen.
> 
> Zum zweiten Abschnitt:
> ...



Mir fällt ja jetzt auch Weißrussland ein bzw. Belarus.
Da ist Russland auch schon mit drin. 

Das ist eben das Problem. Als Jarnukowitsch das EU Abkommen nicht unterzeichnet hat und sich Frust in der West Ukraine deswegen breit gemacht hat, fanden das die Ost Ukrainer ganz in Ordnung, da sie schon immer näher zu Russland standen als zum Rest Europas.
Als dann der Präsident abgesetzt wurde und eine neue Regierung ins Amt kam, die gleich von der EU geträumt hat und natürlich auch den EU Versprechen hinter her hechelt -- und wir alles wissen, was das für EU Versprechen sind  Die EU labert da auch nur viel Mist und am Ende sind es die Wirtschaftsverbände und Lobbyisten, die entscheiden, was ein Land abbekommen und was nicht -- haben die Ossis [] gemerkt, dass man sie wieder über den Tisch ziehen will wie es schon bei der Orangenen Revolution war -- denn dabei kam ja auch nichts bei rüber außer noch mehr Korruption und Misswirtschaft -- und haben ihren eigenen Kopf durchgesetzt.
So weit ist das ja auch alles nachvollziehbar und ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn ein Teil des Landes sich ausgenutzt oder beschissen fühlt.
Aber wieso ist das denn so dermaßen eskaliert? Das hätte doch nie der Fall sein müssen.
Immerhin sind das alles Ukrainer. Egal ob nun welche sich an Westeuropa orientieren wollen und die anderen zu Russland tendieren.
Sie hätten sich zusammensetzen können und gemeinsam beschließen können, dass sie kein Problem mit der EU haben, aber sich nichts diktieren lassen will [und wir alle wissen ja, was die EU einem so aufzwingt, wenn man was will. Frag die Griechen.]
So hätte man sich nicht in eine Abhängigkeit von der EU gestürzt, wie es aktuell der Fall ist und man hätte immer noch Russland als wirtschaftlicher Partner, denn wieso sollte man Russland verprellen? Mit Russland verbindet die Ukraine nun mal mehr als mit der EU. 
Die Ukraine hätte also den Vorteil der EU haben können in Form von Handelsbeziehungen und Investitionen und den Vorteil von Russland in Form von Rohstoffen und partnerschaftlichen Beziehungen -- egal ob nun wirtschaftlich oder militärisch als Basis der Schwarzmeerflotte Russlands.
Sehr schade, dass es nun so ist wie es ist. 
Ich frage mich ja bis heute, wer überhaupt ein Interesse davon hat, dass sich die Ukraine selbst zerlegt? -- denn das passiert meiner Meinung gerade. 
Investoren aus dem Westen kommen so nicht ins Land. Die Russen sind ebenfalls kratzbürstig. Derzeit ist die Ukraine der große Verlierer und ich meine das gesamte Land.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir fällt ja jetzt auch Weißrussland ein bzw. Belarus.
> Da ist Russland auch schon mit drin.
> 
> Das ist eben das Problem. Als Jarnukowitsch das EU Abkommen nicht unterzeichnet hat und sich Frust in der West Ukraine deswegen breit gemacht hat, fanden das die Ost Ukrainer ganz in Ordnung, da sie schon immer näher zu Russland standen als zum Rest Europas.
> ...



/offtopic
Belaruss ist wortwörtlich übersetzt Weißruss/land. Was die auf Wikipedia schreiben ist Humbug. Bela, aus dem russischen Beli, heißt weiß. Und nicht Westen.
/offtopic

Tja, und jetzt frage ich dich, wer ist noch vor den Wahlen und währenddessen, als erstes mit Schützenpanzern über die Straßen gefahren und hat mit Scharfschützen auf Demonstranten in Donetsk und Lugansk geschossen?
Die Videos dazu hatte ich vor einem Jahr gepostet. Der junge Typ, der den ukr. Schützenpanzer gefilmt hatte, wurde verschleppt und gefoltert.
Klar, dass der Osten ausflippt. Vor allem noch wenn die Bandera Streifzüge in Kiew dazukommen und dass ganze die alten Erinnerung an Nazi-Deutschland hervorruft. Ganz ehrlich, dann kann ich die Leute verstehen, wenn sie schon damals vorsichtshalber zu den Waffen gegriffen haben.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> /offtopic
> Belaruss ist wortwörtlich übersetzt Weißruss/land. Was die auf Wikipedia schreiben ist Humbug. Bela, aus dem russischen Beli, heißt weiß. Und nicht Westen.
> /offtopic



Ich weiß. 
Wie kommst du eigentlich auf Westen? 
Jeder weiß doch, dass das Bela in Belarus weiß und nicht Westen heißt. Hat man mir jedenfalls damals in der Schule so beigebracht. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Tja, und jetzt frage ich dich, wer ist noch vor den Wahlen und währenddessen, als erstes mit Schützenpanzern über die Straßen gefahren und hat mit Scharfschützen auf Demonstranten in Donetsk und Lugansk geschossen?
> Die Videos dazu hatte ich vor einem Jahr gepostet. Der junge Typ, der den ukr. Schützenpanzer gefilmt hatte, wurde verschleppt und gefoltert.
> Klar, dass der Osten ausflippt. Vor allem noch wenn die Bandera Streifzüge in Kiew dazukommen und dass ganze die alten Erinnerung an Nazi-Deutschland hervorruft. Ganz ehrlich, dann kann ich die Leute verstehen, wenn sie schon damals vorsichtshalber zu den Waffen gegriffen haben.



Das ist eben das Problem. Wer hat was in Auftrag gegeben? 
Woher hatte Ex Präsident Jarnukowitsch seinen Reichtum?
Wer hat wen bezahlt?
Das sind fragen, die in einem geordneten Rechtsstaat schon schwer bis kaum ermittelbar sind. Im Chaos der Ukraine aber komplett unter gehen.
Daher werden wir auf wirklich wichtige Fragen keine Antwort erwarten können. Man muss die aktuelle Lage, so wie sie ist hinnehmen und nun das Beste daraus machen.
Das geht aber nur, wenn Kiew und Separatisten zusammen kommen. Danach sieht es aber nicht aus.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Februar 2015)

Find deine verdrehte Sicht echt merkwürdig.
Soldaten sind bezahlte Menschen die sich dem militärischen Dienst verschrieben haben. Wenn Sie das tun was die Regierung ihnen aufträgt, sind es faschisten.
wenn sie bei Beschuss das eigene Leben retten feige Faschisten. 
Du würdest also stehen bleiben, wenn um dich herum Artillerie einschlägt? 
Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen in genau solchen Situationen möglichst schnell ganz woanders sein zu wollen, um das eigene Leben zu retten. Aber ja, das machen nur Faschisten...

Zivilisten die mit Waffengewalt ein Land umstürzen, statt sich politisch zu engagieren, sind dann aber besorgte Bürger, ja?
ich würde ja sagen, kein geistig gesunder Mensch ohne faschistische Grundeinstellung käme auch nur auf die Idee für solche Dinge in den bewaffneten Krieg zu ziehen. Sowas machen nur Ultranationalisten und anderes rechtes Gesindel.

übrigens habe ich ein paar Seiten weiter vorne einen Link gepostet. Ein Blog der sich mit den ukrainischen und russischen faschisten beschäftigt.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso ist das denn so dermaßen eskaliert? Das hätte doch nie der Fall sein müssen.
> Immerhin sind das alles Ukrainer. Egal ob nun welche sich an Westeuropa orientieren wollen und die anderen zu Russland tendieren.



Die Ukraine ist einfach kein Konsisenter Staat wie Deutschland z.B. da wurden in den Wirren des 2. Weltkriegs und danach Grenzen verschoben das alles zu spät war.
Dadurch sind extreme Fronten in dem Land entstanden. Die Eskalation begann meiner meinung nach zwei wesentlichen Punkten. Der erste war der Russenhass der ungehemmt ausgelebt werden konnte, es gibt wirklich einen Haufen Faschos dort die ganz anders Ticken wie unsere Faschos und wirklich viel extremer sind, teil deren Ideologie ist eben das Hitler eine Art Gottheit ist und alles Russische vernichtet gehört (natürlich ticken zum Glück nicht alle Ukrainer dort, der großteil sind eben auch nur Menschen die Glücklich werden wollen ohne so einen Bullshit) und das diese Fascho Armeen (Vergleichbar mit der Wehrsportgruppe Hoffmann, nur eben viel organisierter & größer) dann auch wirklich jagd auf Ostukrainer gemacht haben, Kiew in ihrer tollen art (unfassbar wie blöd sich die "Regierung" in Kiew wirklich seit anfang des konflikts anstellt) als erste Amtshandlung Russisch als Amtssprache verboten hat und damit den Faschos doch zumindest das Signal gegeben hat "ja macht mal, wir sind ganz auf eurem Kurs" - dann gingen sie noch so "hochsensibel" vor und rückten direkt mit GRAT bei den ersten widerständen vor. Ab dem Punkt war eben klar das es für die Ostukrainer kein zurück mehr gibt und sie sich bis auf ihr Leben verteidigen würden und der Staat eben endgültig gespalten ist. Vor allem gab es schon ab der "Orangenen Revolution" tiefe gräben, da hat sich diese Situation ja schonmal in "Light" gezeigt, damals verlief es zum Glück ja noch alles halbwegs Friedlich, aber in den Köpfen auf beiden Seiten hat sich da schon abgezeichnet was seit letztem Jahr dann wirklich geschah.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Zivilisten die mit Waffengewalt ein Land umstürzen, statt sich politisch zu engagieren, sind dann aber besorgte Bürger, ja?
> ich würde ja sagen, kein geistig gesunder Mensch ohne faschistische Grundeinstellung käme auch nur auf die Idee für solche Dinge in den bewaffneten Krieg zu ziehen. Sowas machen nur Ultranationalisten und anderes rechtes Gesindel.



Du verdrehst an dieser Stelle leider etwas, es waren "bewaffnete Ultranationale Zivilisten" die eben zuerst eine Jagd auf die Bevölkerung gemacht haben die sich zu Russland zugehörig gefühlt hat. Es gab vor der eigentlichen "Bürgerkriegs Situation" knapp 4 Wochen in denen dort abgehaust wurde das alles zu spät war (Odessa als Beispiel, als Gewerkschaftler bei Lebendigen Leib in ihrem Gebäude verbrannt wurden) das alles hat den Bürgern in der Ostukraine das (für mich nachvollziehbare) Bild vermittelt "******** das kann uns alle treffen, bevor das geschieht kämpfen wir um unser Leben". Und jeder Mensch unabhängig seiner Einstellung würde genauso handeln wenn er sein Leben reel bedroht fühlt und sich einer Armee gegenübersieht, das würde dir auch nicht anders gehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf Westen?
> Jeder weiß doch, dass das Bela in Belarus weiß und nicht Westen heißt. Hat man mir jedenfalls damals in der Schule so beigebracht.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das Adjektiv bely bedeutete im Mittelalter „westlich“ und/oder „nördlich“, Belarus ist demnach mit „Westliche Rus“ zu übersetzen.






Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem. Wer hat was in Auftrag gegeben?
> Woher hatte Ex Präsident Jarnukowitsch seinen Reichtum?
> Wer hat wen bezahlt?
> Das sind fragen, die in einem geordneten Rechtsstaat schon schwer bis kaum ermittelbar sind. Im Chaos der Ukraine aber komplett unter gehen.
> ...



Ja, danach sieht es leider nicht aus.
Die Frage ist aber auch, wer hier aggressiver ist.
Vor der ersten vereinbarten Waffenruhe, hatten die Separatisten einen guten Teil der ukr. Armee eingekesselt und hätten sie fast aus einer Stadt vertrieben.
Dann kam die Waffenruhe. Die Separatisten haben ausgeharrt. Gewartet. Und wurden mit Artillerie bombardiert.
Währenddessen hat sich die ukr. Armee umstrukturiert und der Kessel wurde wieder geöffnet.
Und für mich ist es verständlich, warum sie weiteren Waffenstillständen nicht mehr trauen.
Das Vertrauen wurde maßgeblich verletzt.

EDIT:
Jetzt geht das Hirn bei denen komplett flöten. Da ballern die mal einfach so ne SS-21 Scarab mitten in Donezk rein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuQ5EPnSE_4


----------



## Putinversteher (10. Februar 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/09/opinion/dont-arm-ukraine.html?_r=2


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2015)

Immerhin - im Gegensatz zu den sonst hier aufgetischten Filmschnipseln, hysterischen Weltuntergangsgesaengen in den deutschen Wirtschaftsnachrichten oder der rot-braunen Propaganda von Radio Moskau ist das eine emotionslos, dafuer aber fundiert vorgetragene Meinung.

Die man respektieren, aber nicht teilen muss. Zumindest in der Vergangenheit ist es immer wieder vorgekommen, dass der Kleine den Krieg zwar nicht gewonnen, der Grosse ihn aber haushoch verloren hat (die Amerikaner in Vietnam, die Sowjets in Afghanistan - um mal ein paar prominente Beispiele zu nennen).

Ich stimme voellig zu, dass ein solcher langer und menschenlebenverzehrender Krieg keine anstrebenswerte Perspektive fuer die Ukraine oder sonstwen ist. Aber ich verschliesse auch nicht die Augen davor, dass Russland womoeglich ebendieses Denkmuster einkalkuliert und erwartet. Optionen (wie die Bewaffnung der Ukraine) kategorisch auszuschliessen fuehrt haeufig dazu, dass ebendas eintritt, was man zu verhindern sucht. Auch dafuer gibt es Belege in der Vergangenheit (Irak).


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shzwFYnMywk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der zwölfte Konvoi vom 31.01.15
Ganz viel Militärtechnik und Soldaten in den LKWs 
Und alles von der OSCE kontrolliert.

BTW. der Channel ist empfehlenswert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDiCdtco_Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und von Lavrov, der in München war, hab ich so wie hier gezeigt, bei uns im Fernsehen nirgendwo gesehen. Es wurde höchsten gesagt, dass er da war.
Übrigens, solche Konferenzen und Diskussionsrunden werden im russischen Fernsehen fast jeden Tag gezeigt und da wird nichts wegzensiert oder weggekürzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2015)

Auch Lawrow  wurde übertragen. Auf NTV, ARD, N24 und so. Allerdings hatte er meines Wissens erst Sonntag gesprochen und nicht Samstag (wie z.B. Merkel). Ich habe die Rede von Lawrow gesehen und vor allen Dingen auch die Beantwortung der letzten Frage, die im russischen Fernsehen massiv gekürzt ist. In Wahrheit hat er da nämlich ungeheuren Stuss erzählt, konnte überhaupt nicht richtig argumentieren und die Zuschauer fingen an zu lachen.

Edit: Wers sehen will: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqtOEGvlgpY (ab der 33. Minute)


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> BTW. der Channel ist empfehlenswert


Empfehlenswert ist vorallem ein Blick in die Kanalinfo:


> Liebe Zuschauer, das Team von "Anna News", das über die Geschehnisse in der Ostukraine berichtete, erstellt nun eine eigene Sendung mit dem Namen "News Front".


Anna-News, die Seite vom "hochseriösen" Marat Musin.


> Die Rede ist von Marat Musin (s. Foto), der seit Monaten für das syrische Regime aktiv ist. In den deutschen Blogs der Verschwörungsszene wird Musin als unabhängiger Journalist dargestellt, der lediglich aus der Region berichten würde. Interviews mit dem Fernsehsender „Russia Today” und sein Weblog „ANNA-News”, der sich der „Wahrheit” verschrieben hat, verstärken diesen Eindruck noch. Doch Marat Musin ist kein unabhängiger Journalist, sondern stellvertretender Vorsitzender eines Solidaritäts-Komitees, in dem auch Holocaustleugner und Islamisten aktiv sind.


planet dissi | Marat Musin



> Marat Musin ist der Typ hinter ANNA news, Vladimirskaya 2-ya ul 59/39-21, Moskau, der übelsten Propagandalügenseite, die Russland aufzubieten hat.


https://kosmologelei.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/der-dokumentor/



xNeo92x schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Jetzt geht das Hirn bei denen komplett flöten. Da ballern die mal einfach so ne SS-21 Scarab mitten in Donezk rein:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuQ5EPnSE_4


Mal ernsthaft: Auf was für Seiten treibst du dich rum? 
Explosion reported at chemical plant in eastern Ukraine - CNN.com
Nichtmal Radio Moskau haut*** Bolzen raus[/URL], dass die Ukrainische Armee da mit SS-21 geschossen hätte, sondern sagt ebenfalls, dass es eine Explosion in einem Chemiewerk in Donezk gegeben hat und sich die Ukraine und die Separatisten gegenseitig dafür die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und von Lavrov, der in München war, hab ich so wie hier gezeigt, bei uns im Fernsehen nirgendwo gesehen. Es wurde höchsten gesagt, dass er da war.
> Übrigens, solche Konferenzen und Diskussionsrunden werden im russischen Fernsehen fast jeden Tag gezeigt und da wird nichts wegzensiert oder weggekürzt.



Hast du manchmal das Gefühl, das du tatsächlich glaubst, was du da von dir gibst?
Du hast das perfekte Beispiel für tendenziöse Berichterstattung geliefert... das Gestammel von Lawrow war im russischen TV nicht zu sehen... ebensowenig die Szenen mit dem Gelächter der Zuhörer

Aber klar.. der Westen zensiert Facebook und Co.. nur in Russland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit ...
Im Index der Pressefreiheit steht Russland übrigens auf Platz 148, hinter Ländern wie Myanmar (ehemals Burma) oder Venezuela.. und nur 6 Plätze vor der Türkei, wo zur Zeit mehr Journalisten und Blogger im Gefängnis sitzen als in China


----------



## Grestorn (10. Februar 2015)

Der Index der Pressefreiheit ist doch logischweise auch manipuliert. Was dachtest Du denn?!


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Hast du manchmal das Gefühl, das du tatsächlich glaubst, was du da von dir gibst?
> Du hast das perfekte Beispiel für tendenziöse Berichterstattung geliefert... das Gestammel von Lawrow war im russischen TV nicht zu sehen... ebensowenig die Szenen mit dem Gelächter der Zuhörer
> 
> Aber klar.. der Westen zensiert Facebook und Co.. nur in Russland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit ...
> Im Index der Pressefreiheit steht Russland übrigens auf Platz 148, hinter Ländern wie Myanmar (ehemals Burma) oder Venezuela.. und nur 6 Plätze vor der Türkei, wo zur Zeit mehr Journalisten und Blogger im Gefängnis sitzen als in China


Sorry müsste meine Hose nach dem Lachen wechseln. Hast du das Logo rechts oben im Video gesehen? Da steht "Rossija 1". Das sowas wie das ARD in Russland und einer der beliebtesten Sender. Im Vergleich zu den politischen Diskussionen, die dort ausgestrahlt werden, sind die deutschen reiner Kindergarten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Aber klar.. der Westen zensiert Facebook und Co.. nur in Russland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit ...
> Im Index der Pressefreiheit steht Russland übrigens auf Platz 148, hinter Ländern wie Myanmar (ehemals Burma) oder Venezuela.. und nur 6 Plätze vor der Türkei, wo zur Zeit mehr Journalisten und Blogger im Gefängnis sitzen als in China



Es ist lustig, dass du ausgerechnet die Türkei erwähnst. Eben jenes Land das seit nunmehr 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig Nordzypern besetzt hält und wo sogar (im Gegensatz zur Krim) wirksame UN-Resolution dieses Vorgehen verurteilen.

Warum bekommt Russland eigentlich Sanktionen aufgewzungen und die Türkei nicht?
Warum wird Russland aus der G8 geworfen, die Türkei aber nicht aus der G20?

Wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein, weil der Westen ist doch der moralisch überlegene oder?

Und zum Thema Presse:



			
				John Swinton schrieb:
			
		

> „So etwas gibt es bis zum heutigen Tage nicht in der Weltgeschichte, auch nicht in Amerika: eine unabhängige Presse. Sie wissen das, und ich weiß das. Es gibt hier nicht einen unter Ihnen, der es wagt, seine ehrliche Meinung zu schreiben. Und wenn er es täte, wüsste er vorher bereits, dass sie niemals im Druck erschiene. Ich werde wöchentlich dafür bezahlt, dass ich meine ehrliche Meinung aus dem Blatt, mit dem ich verbunden bin, heraushalte. Andere von Ihnen erhalten ähnliche Bezahlung für ähnliche Dinge, und wenn Sie so verrückt wären, Ihre ehrliche Meinung zu schreiben, würden Sie umgehend auf der Straße landen, um sich einen neuen Job zu suchen. Wenn ich mir erlaubte, meine ehrliche Meinung in einer der Papierausgaben erscheinen zu lassen, dann würde ich binnen 24 Stunden meine Beschäftigung verlieren. Das Geschäft der Journalisten ist, die Wahrheit zu zerstören, schlankweg zu lügen, die Wahrheit zu pervertieren, sie zu morden, zu Füßen des Mammons zu legen und sein Land und die menschliche Rasse zu verkaufen zum Zweck des täglichen Broterwerbs. Sie wissen das, und ich weiß das, also was soll das verrückte Lobreden auf eine freie Presse? Wir sind Werkzeuge und Vasallen von reichen Männern hinter der Szene. Wir sind Marionetten. Sie ziehen die Strippen, und wir tanzen an den Strippen. Unsere Talente, unsere Möglichkeiten und unsere Leben stehen allesamt im Eigentum anderer Männer. Wir sind intellektuelle Prostituierte.“





			
				Paul Sethe schrieb:
			
		

> „Pressefreiheit ist die Freiheit von zweihundert reichen Leuten, ihre Meinung zu verbreiten. Da die Herstellung von Zeitungen und Zeitschriften immer größeres Kapital erfordert, wird der Kreis der Personen, die Presseorgane herausgeben, immer kleiner. Damit wird unsere Abhängigkeit immer größer und immer gefährlicher."



Und wie "unabhängig" unsere Medien zum Thema Ukrainekonflikt berichten, wurde ja schon mehrfach lang und breit diskutiert. Deshalb noch mal die Frage, warum sollte unsere Propaganda besser sein als die russische? Das nimmt sich beides nichts.


----------



## Anticrist (11. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie "unabhängig" unsere Medien zum Thema Ukrainekonflikt berichten, wurde ja schon mehrfach lang und breit diskutiert. Deshalb noch mal die Frage, warum sollte unsere Propaganda besser sein als die russische? Das nimmt sich beides nichts.



das sieht dein Vorposter anders.
Für ihn ist Russland der bling-bling-Elfenbeinturm der Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn Menschenrechtler, Journalisten etc das anders sehen... Aber was zählt das schon, die sind eh alle gekauft


deine dummen Sprüche machen den Stuss den du von dir gibst nicht richtiger. Die von Split angesprochene Szene fehlt in deinem ach so freien Russen-TV Beitrag fast völlig. Zumindest wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht.
selbst wenn nicht... Und?! Habe ich mich in dem Punkt geirrt... So what?!
Du wirft dem deutschen TV Zensur vor, hast aber kein abnung was im TV läuft... Die Rede wurde umgeschnitten auf DREI Sendern übertragen.. Somit ist dein Geschreibsel nichts weiter als dummes Gerülpse... 
Im russischen Fernsehen haben Teile gefehlt. Zumindest in allen versionen die ich bisber geschehen habe. Was keine Zensur darstellt. Es lässt Lavrov nur in einem wesentlich besseren Licht dastehen.


und zum x-ten Mal wird ein uralt Zitat rausgekramt. Das auch immer nur gebracht wird wenn man die Meinung der anderen diffamieren will. Auf die eigenen Standpunkte findet das natürlich keine Anwendung. Man selbst informiert sich ja nur bei der wirklich freien Presse...

Hier noch ein Zitat... Fast genauso alt 

*"Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. 
Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor 
älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten soll. 
Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. 
Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die 
Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer." 
*


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2015)

Das Zitat von Swinton finde ich auch antiquiert. Es ist satte 135 Jahre  alt. Wir leben heute in einer sehr viel  freieren und aufgeklärteren Zeit.

Btw: Pressefreiheit ist das Recht der Presse auf freie Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit, auf das unzensierte Veröffentlichen von Informationen und Meinungen. Punkt. Und dieses Recht ist im Westen gewährleistet. Dass RT hier auf Sendung gehen darf und die Jebsens und Ulfkottes ihre Meinungen medial verbreiten dürfen ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Und nur weil deren geistiger Dünnpfiff in seriösen Medien nicht auftaucht, bedeutet das nicht, dass sie alle gekauft und manipuliert sind. Es bedeutet nur, dass sie in ihrem Namen keinen geistigen Dünnpfiff verbreiten wollen.


----------



## Putinversteher (11. Februar 2015)

Wir haben halt eine seltsame Art der Pressefreiheit, die alles kritisch hinterfragen darf solange man nicht wirkliche Stützen unserer Rechtsordnung oder "das system an sich" in Frage stellt. 
Ein Beispiel, von unseren Medien wird 0 Hinterfragt was wir in der Nato verloren haben, ob denn ein austritt nicht Sinn machen würde usw. alleine schon eine Diskussion darum wäre ja sinnvoll. Sollte sich jemand von den Medien dieses Themas annehmen findet er sich schneller beim Arbeitsamt wieder als er "nato" schreiben kann. Es gab z.B. den Fall eines sehr guten Dokumentarfilmers(Frieder Wagner), hunderte Dokus für die Öffentlichen, mehrfacher Grimmepreisträger in Gold und Silber, macht eine Doku über Uranmunition und seine Folgen (schaut euch mal die Kinder an von Menschen die mit Partikeln dieser Munition in berührung gekommen sind, da wird euch anders) was passiert ? Er findet einfach keine Verleihe mehr für seine Dokus, wird totgeschwiegen und in die lächerlichkeit gezogen. Christoph Hörstel, anerkannter Nahost Spezialist eines Kalibers von Leuten wie Peter Scholl Latour - will einen Taliban bei Phönix zu Wort kommen lassen (den Sender den er davor mit aufgebaut hat und in weit über 1000 Einblendungen für die Ard & öffentlichen zu diensten war) Was passiert ? Findet sich vor der Tür wieder und darf sich seitdem mit Antisemitsmusvorwürfen auseinandersetzen (absurd bei diesem Mann) und so geht das in einer Tour. Die meisten Medien bei uns tun nichts anderes als gegenseitig voneinander abzuschreiben was das erste Medium bei Reuters blind übernommen hat, Kritisches Hinterfragen der Feindbilder die tagtäglich unterfüttert werden ist nicht gewünscht und abweichende Meinungen werden der lächerlichkeit preisgegeben, wenn man Pech hat dann eben extremismusvorwürfen. 

Lernt ihr hier z.B. in der Schule oder Medien beim Thema Nato das der erste Natogeneral Lord Ismay die Funktion der Nato für Europa wie folgt beschrieben hat ? „to keep the Russians out, the Americans in, and the Germans down“
Oder wo sind unsere "Kritischen Medien" bei den Themen "NSA Ausschuss, NSU und vielen anderen Themen" Bis Snowden & Wikileaks endlich die Wahrheit rausgehauen haben, haben sich ja noch unsere Medien & Politiker daran beteiligt jeden als Verschwörungsspinner abzutun der die Weltweite überwachung angesprochen hat und das ging jahrelang so. 

Genauso wird man überraschenderweiße nichts davon hören (oder nur so rudimentär das es nichts aber auch garnichts bewirkt) was das mit der GEZ soll, wir bezahlen hier Riesen Summen dafür das wir uns verarschen lassen, komischerweiße hält das die Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht davon ab trotzdem Werbe einnahmen zu haben, sehr eng mit der Politik verflechtet zu sein (was sie ja gerade nicht sein sollen) und komischerweise halten unsere ÖR auch wohl noch das Patent aufs Internet, oder warum darf die Gebühr auch erhoben werden wenn man einen Internetfähigen PC hat ? Wär ja auch zu verrückt statt einfach alle abzuzocken, das sie ihr Programm für die Leute verschlüsseln die keinen zugang zu ihren Medien wünschen...

Aber ja, hier ist alles super und friede freude eierkuchen - solange wir nur schön weiter auf andere Länder zeigen können die ja alle so furchtbar sind. 

p.s. wenn man sich viele Cover von Zeitungen vergleicht die das Thema Islam zur überschrift haben wird man erschreckende Parallelen zu den Covern aus der NS Zeit finden die "die bösen Juden" als Thema hatten - und dann wundert man sich wenn sich die blödesten oder beeinflussbarsten dann in der Multikulti Hauptstadt Dresden zu so einem Schwachsinn wie Pegida zusammenrotten, damit ihr scheiss Rassismus unter dem Deckmantel "patriotische Europäer" mal wieder ein Ventil findet.  
Währendessen steigen die Übergriffe auf Ausländer, aber die Medien sind zu beschäftigt die Angst der Leute aufzugreifen gegenüber dem Islam... Unsere Opfer in Deutschland durch Islamischen Terrorismus bisher - 0... 


Und richtig schade finde ich das sich jung & alt total unkritsch davon anstecken lassen, ihr hier auch noch ein Loblied auf unsere "Demokratie" haltet...


----------



## nooby85 (11. Februar 2015)

Russlands beinahe lächerlicher Lügenapperat geht doch weit in den Komunismus zurück, die waren doch schon immer vermeindliche Künstler der Manipulation und Hirnwäsche. Blöd nur dass der Westen immer weiter entwickelt war und solche Strukturen als primitiv oder 3-klasig abstempelt. Wie die Russen gehirn-gewaschen werden zeigt doch die Olympiaeöffnung von Sotchi. Obwohl nur 4 Ringe brannten, bekamen alle Russen alle 5 brennende Ringe zu sehen und nur der Westen bekam das Missgeschick life mit  Da wundert es doch kaum dass sie halbe Mährchen in den Nachrichten senden. In Russland gab es noch nie Wahrheit das kennen die doch garnicht, ihnen  wird seit Jahrhunderten eingetrichtert sie wären leidensfähig und dürfen stolz darauf sein diese Ausdauer zu besitzen. Ich denke wir im Westen können stolz darauf sein nicht leidensfähig sein zu müssen. Es ist doch schöner im 21 Jahrhundert zu leben statt in Anarchien wie Russland. Für die Krim zahlen im Moment alle Russen und nicht einer, anscheinend braucht es noch mehr Leid für das große Erwachen über Putins Aussenpolitik und das Auftreten als Weltmacht die in Wahrheit nie wieder eine sein wird. Völlig verständlich dass Europäer diese zurückgebliebenen Strukturen ablehenen und die Bedrohung Russland so weit wie möglich von sich entfernt haben wollen.


----------



## Aegon (11. Februar 2015)

Genau das ist doch das Problem. 
Der Westen sieht es als "zurückgeblieben" an. Genau der Westen, der sich selber dieses Unfehlbarkeitsdogma zugesprochen hat, sprich, dass er immer Recht hat, ganz egal, wie  andere über eine Sache denken.
Genau dadurch glauben hierzulande auch viele Menschen, dass Russlang der Aggressor ist, weil es der Westen (v.a. die USA) so vermittelt. Wer breitet sich denn immer weiter nach Osten aus? Wer will immer mehr OSTeuropäische Länder in den WESTlichen Miliärbund NATO (North ATLANTIC Treaty Organization) aufnehmen, bis an die Grenze zu Russland? Genau die, die jetzt Waffen in die Ukraine schicken wollen, um die bösen Russen zu vertreiben 
Und wieso genau wäre die "Bedrohung" Russland weiter entfernt, wenn die Ukraine westlicher wird? Dann wird doch genau das Gegenteil erreicht.

Nur um das klarzustellen, es ist offensichtlich, dass in Russland keine Meinungsfreiheit etc. herrscht, aber was der Westen sich darüber zu urteilen und einzugreifen erlaubt, ist auch nicht ganz sauber.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher

Du kannst doch den Sinn unserer Nato-Mitgliedschaft infrage stellen. Steht dir doch frei. Auch diskutieren kannst du darüber. In den Medien könnte man auch sachlich über das Thema diskutieren, insofern Bedarf besteht. Aus meiner Sicht besteht der Bedarf nicht. Den "Fall" Frieder Wagner kenne ich persönlich nicht, ebensowenig den "Fall" Christoph Hörstel, bin mir aber sicher, dass die Sachverhalte ein wenig anders sind als du sie darstellst. Es ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, dass deine Einschätzungen meist irreführend sind.



> Lernt ihr hier z.B. in der Schule oder Medien beim Thema Nato das der erste Natogeneral Lord Ismay die Funktion der Nato für Europa wie folgt beschrieben hat ? „to keep the Russians out, the Americans in, and the Germans down“



Diese Aussage wurde getroffen, nachdem die Alliierten den Aggressor Deutschland unter entsetzlichen Verlusten zu Fall gebracht hatten und die USA mit der Sowjetunion unter russischer Führung in der Beziehung eines Kalten Krieges standen. Hast du das auch gelernt? 



> Oder wo sind unsere "Kritischen Medien" bei den Themen "NSA Ausschuss, NSU und vielen anderen Themen" Bis Snowden & Wikileaks endlich die Wahrheit rausgehauen haben, haben sich ja noch unsere Medien & Politiker daran beteiligt jeden als Verschwörungsspinner abzutun der die Weltweite überwachung angesprochen hat und das ging jahrelang so.



Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn. In dem Fall hat sich ausnahmsweise mal eine Verschwörungstheorie eingeschränkt bewahrheitet.  Eingeschränkt deshalb, weil wir von digitalen Überwachungen zur Terrorverhütung von Beginn an wussten. Wir wussten nur nicht in welchem Ausmaße sie stattfanden.



> Genauso wird man überraschenderweiße nichts davon hören (oder nur so rudimentär das es nichts aber auch garnichts bewirkt) was das mit der GEZ soll, wir bezahlen hier Riesen Summen dafür das wir uns verarschen lassen, komischerweiße hält das die Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht davon ab trotzdem Werbe einnahmen zu haben, sehr eng mit der Politik verflechtet zu sein (was sie ja gerade nicht sein sollen) und komischerweise halten unsere ÖR auch wohl noch das Patent aufs Internet, oder warum darf die Gebühr auch erhoben werden wenn man einen Internetfähigen PC hat ? Wär ja auch zu verrückt statt einfach alle abzuzocken, das sie ihr Programm für die Leute verschlüsseln die keinen zugang zu ihren Medien wünschen...



Das mit der GEZ stößt mir auch sauer auf. Allerdings fordern Experten meines Wissens ganz offiziell auch die Abschaffung dieser zweifelhaften Gebühreneinnahme.



> Aber ja, hier ist alles super und friede freude eierkuchen - solange wir nur schön weiter auf andere Länder zeigen können die ja alle so furchtbar sind.



Es geht hier immer noch um den Ukraine-Konflikt. Und da zeigt man nur deshalb auf Russland, weil Russland da einen aggressiven außenpolitischen Kurs verfolgt. 



> p.s. wenn man sich viele Cover von Zeitungen vergleicht die das Thema Islam zur überschrift haben wird man erschreckende Parallelen zu den Covern aus der NS Zeit finden die "die bösen Juden" als Thema hatten - und dann wundert man sich wenn sich die blödesten oder beeinflussbarsten dann in der Multikulti Hauptstadt Dresden zu so einem Schwachsinn wie Pegida zusammenrotten, damit ihr scheiss Rassismus unter dem Deckmantel "patriotische Europäer" mal wieder ein Ventil findet.
> Währendessen steigen die Übergriffe auf Ausländer, aber die Medien sind zu beschäftigt die Angst der Leute aufzugreifen gegenüber dem Islam... Unsere Opfer in Deutschland durch Islamischen Terrorismus bisher - 0...



Ich denke, Deutschland und die Medien haben sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten eindeutig gegen jedwede Islamhetze positioniert. Und Übergriffe auf Ausländer (inkl Abfackeln von Asylheimen) werden seit jeher scharf von Politik und Medien verurteilt. 



> Und richtig schade finde ich das sich jung & alt total unkritsch davon anstecken lassen, ihr hier auch noch ein Loblied auf unsere "Demokratie" haltet...



Und wenn wir vom Dritten Weltkrieg, Nato als Feindbild, Russland als Unschuldslamm schwafeln würden, dann wäre sicherlich alles in Ordnung? Noch nicht ganz näh? Fehlt noch die Hetze gegen die Mainstreammedien, um von dir das goldene Siegel für kritisches Denken zu bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oh, zählen wir jetzt also nach...., bei jedem oder nur bei denen, die nicht in die eigene politische Meinung passen?



Keine Ahnung, was eure Hoheit machen.
Ich (Singular) habe einmal bei einer Person, die sich über die mangelnde Wirkung ihrer Argumentationsstruktur nicht im klaren zu sein scheint, versucht darzustellen, wo Verbesserungsbedarf liegt.




> Nur mal, damit hier keine falschen Meinungen entstehen:  ....Ist das die offizielle Meinung dieses Forums, die du als Moderator umzusetzen hast oder nur* deine persönliche Meinung*?



Es war nicht als moderativer Hinweis gekennzeichnet, die von mir hier gegenüber einem Dikussionsteilnehmer geäußerte Forderung ist aber auch Bestandteil der Forumsregeln-Anforderungen an alle Forumsnutzer. Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum und im Rahmen in einer Diskussion sind Behauptungen bei Bedarf angemessen zu belegen und die allererste Anforderung ist hierbei die Überprüfbarkeit. Im Falle von Behauptungen, die eine (negative) Aussage über andere machen, gilt unabhängig dass dies entweder begründete Faktenbehauptungen oder unbegründete, potentiell strafbare/zu entfernende Unterstellungen sind.



> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem im Grundgesetz verankerten Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und auch mit der in den Forumsregeln verankerten Meinungsfreiheit!



Wenn du ein Problem mit Meinungsfreiheit hast, kann ich dir weder in diesem Thread noch an anderer Stelle helfen.



> Du behauptest auch immer, dass Russland Waffen in die Ukraine liefert  und konntest uns bisher dafür keinerlei verifizierbare Quelle liefern!
> Niemand hier hat dir gesagt, dass du solche Äußerungen in Zukunft zu unterlassen hast!



Ich habe nicht einmal eine derartige Aussage getätigt.

Mein, mehrfach wiederholter, Standpunkt zu diesem Aspekt lautet:
- Die Separatisten sind sehr gut ausgestattet (sowohl mit Material als auch mit qualifizierten Personal)
- Dies kann nicht mit erbeuteten Waffen erklärt werden, da diese zum einen keinen fachgerechten Einsatz und Kampftaktiken vermitteln, zum anderen aber die Separatisten gerade einmal die Hälfte von 2 der 22 Provinzen der Ukraine kontrollieren, offensichtlich aber über 50% der Kampfeskraft aller auf ukrainischem Territorium befindlichen Kampfeinheiten verfügen
=> Schlussfolgerung: Die Separatisten erhalten Nachschub von außerhalb
- Das aber mit höchster Sicherheit nicht vom ukrainischen Staat
- Die Separatisten haben keine Kontrolle über internationale (Flug)Häfen und sie haben nur Grenzen zur Ukraine und zu Russland
=> Die Separatisten erhalten ihre Unterstützung über die russische Grenze

Bislang hat auch niemand diesen Standpunkt im Rahmen der Diskussion angegriffen oder um Quellen gebeten. (Wüsste auch nicht, dass einer der genannten Fakten von irgend einer Seite angezweifelt wird)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß was man unter "we are in play" übersetzen kann.
> Und nochmal. Das sagt sie und sonst keiner. Wer mit "wir" gemeint ist weiß niemand.
> Man müsste mal die NSA fragen, was russische Diplomaten so reden.



Interessanter wäre imho die Frage, was die jeweiligen Politiker machen. Dass Diplomaten, zu deren Hauptaufgabe das Aufrechterhalten von Kontakten und die Erstellung von politischen Lageberechten gehören, doch tatsächlich Kontakte halten und eine umfassende Meinung zur politischen Lage haben, dürfte wohl nur sehr Unwissende desillusionieren. Entscheident ist doch aber, ob/in was für Handlungen dieses Wissen einfließt.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> ...untermauert wird das VT´ler ja in ihrer Welt einfache Antworten suchen und finden würden auf komplexe Sachverhalte.
> Vor allem würde ich mich mal fragen, warum dieser Begriff immer aufkommt sobald "das system" in Frage gestellt wird



Das dürfte daran liegen, dass die Existenz eines übermächigen "SYSTEMS", dass überall seine Finger drin hat, das Markenzeichen diverser Verschwörungstheorien ist. Die von dir hinterfragte Korrelation geht also zwingend aus der Struktur der Verschwörungstheorien hervor.



> Natürlich unterstützt Russland mit Waffenlieferungen (gesichert) die Seperatisten, wahrscheinlich auch Spezialtruppen die dort "Undercover" Unterwegs sind (einige Anhaltspunkte)



Quellen?




xNeo92x schrieb:


> 3. Da sie aus der Ostukraine kommen, sind es ethnische Russen, die sich nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion in einem Land namens Ukraine wiederfanden.



Das Land Ukraine existierte genauso in der UdSSR. Es sollte also keinen Russen, der dahin gezogen ist, überrascht haben, dass er nicht mehr in Russland war. Das vergessen scheinbar viele Leute (Russland-hat-den-Krieg-beendet-Putin mit eingeschlossen): Die Sowjetunion war kein Staat, sondern eben eine Union. Die Zentrale Regierung mag alle Macht an sich gerissen haben, aber das heißt nicht, dass das gesamte Terriotorium "russisch" gewesen wäre und bis heute automatisch Russland Anspruch auf Interessensvertretung in jeder Ecke des einstigen Unions-Territoriums hat.
Russischstämmige Donezker haben genauso viel Anspruch auf einen russischen Staat im Donbass, wie ukrainischstämmige Moskauer einen Anspruch auf eine ukrainischen Oblast Moskau haben.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel, von unseren Medien wird 0 Hinterfragt was wir in der Nato verloren haben, ob denn ein austritt nicht Sinn machen würde usw. alleine schon eine Diskussion darum wäre ja sinnvoll. Sollte sich jemand von den Medien dieses Themas annehmen findet er sich schneller beim Arbeitsamt wieder als er "nato" schreiben kann.



Nicht zuletzt dadurch, dass die viertgrößte Partei Deutschlands genau diesen Austritt fordert, findest du immer mal wieder Berichte dazu in Print und Fernsehen. Da es nie etwas neues dazu gibt und die meisten Leute sich ohnehin nicht die Zeit für so komplexe Themen nehmen (nicht mal hier in einer politischen Forenecke ist es irgend jemandem so wichtig, dass er auch nur einen Thread dazu erstellen würde), aber eben nicht auf der Titelseite der Bild oder dem RTL-Abendprogramm, sondern eher auf Phönix oder 3sat und selbst da nur alle paar Quartale, wenn sich nichts aktuelles findet.


Und damit zurück zur Ukraine, die weiterhin kein NATO-Mitglied ist und so schnell auch nicht werden wird.


----------



## Anticrist (11. Februar 2015)

Die NATO Diskussion stellt sich für mich so wenig wie für andere... das ist eine Ur-Linke Diskussion, so nach dem Motto.. "Nie wieder Krieg, raus aus der NATO" - unüberlegte Hirngespinste... ein Land mit dem globalen Gewicht Deutschlands ist in der NATO genau richtig.. eben auch als "Sti,me der Vernunft" .. wie zB im Irak-Krieg oder anderen Konflikten in denen die Falken grundsätzlich für Interventionen poltern Deutschland fast ausschließlich gegen Interventionen stimmt.

Bei deiner Merkwürdigen Kritik scheinst du zu vergessen, das es 3 große Zeitungen waren die Snowden überhaupt erst publik gemacht haben... ohne die wäre Snowden heute nichts weiter als eine von vielen Verschwörungstheorien des Internets...
aber jeder malt sich die Welt, wie sie ihm gefällt


Und Split sagt es ganz richtig, du verzerrst mal wieder die Realität... die von dir genannten Dokumentationen über Uran Munition liefen nicht nur breit im TV sondern wurden auch in diversen Nachrichtenmagazinen aufgegriffen.. u.a. Spiegel


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Februar 2015)

Erst einmal danke für die weitere, sinnlose Verwarnung.
Meinungsfreiheit² 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Land Ukraine existierte genauso in der UdSSR. Es sollte also keinen Russen, der dahin gezogen ist, überrascht haben, dass er nicht mehr in Russland war. Das vergessen scheinbar viele Leute (Russland-hat-den-Krieg-beendet-Putin mit eingeschlossen): Die Sowjetunion war kein Staat, sondern eben eine Union. Die Zentrale Regierung mag alle Macht an sich gerissen haben, aber das heißt nicht, dass das gesamte Terriotorium "russisch" gewesen wäre und bis heute automatisch Russland Anspruch auf Interessensvertretung in jeder Ecke des einstigen Unions-Territoriums hat.
> Russischstämmige Donezker haben genauso viel Anspruch auf einen russischen Staat im Donbass, wie ukrainischstämmige Moskauer einen Anspruch auf eine ukrainischen Oblast Moskau haben.



Die Ukraine entstand als Land, so wie wir sie heute kennen, erst nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion.
Vor der Sowjetunion, war es Teil des Russischen Reiches.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee einer Vereinigung der Ukraine und Russlands war nicht von der Moskauer Regierung aufgezwungen, sondern ursprünglich ukrainisch. Derartige Bestrebungen begannen bereits im späten 16. Jahrhundert im Zusammenhang mit der Diskriminierung der Orthodoxie in Polen-Litauen und setzten sich im Verlauf des 17. Jahrhunderts bis zum Chmelnyzkyj-Aufstand fort.


Dreieiniges russisches Volk â€“ Wikipedia

Sowohl im Russischen Reich als auch in der Sowjetunion, wurden die Gebiete in Republiken aufgeteilt, um sie leichter Verwalten zu können. Und die heutige Ukraine war so ein Teil davon.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. Februar 2015)

> Während deutsche "Patrioten" die eigene Heimat in einem 1000-jährigen Reich "Eurasien" wie Zucker im Tee auflösen wollen, zeigen russische TV Sender (TV5 aus St. Petersburg) russische Panzer, die durch Berlin rollen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KGa9baVh2k


quelle: https://www.facebook.com/igor.riffking?fref=nf


----------



## Grestorn (11. Februar 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> quelle: https://www.facebook.com/igor.riffking?fref=nf



Vorsicht, das kann auch Satire sein. 

Wenn bestimmte Satire Sendungen aus D in Russland aus dem Kontext gerissen gezeigt werden, könnte man dort ganz ähnlich absurde Eindrücke bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2015)

@Neo
Nach dem ersten Weltkrieg war die Ukraine auch selbstständig.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das kann auch Satire sein.
> 
> Wenn bestimmte Satire Sendungen aus D in Russland aus dem Kontext gerissen gezeigt werden, könnte man dort ganz ähnlich absurde Eindrücke bekommen.



Nach der Mimik und Gestik  der Moderatorin und dem Smiley auf der Rakete, denk ich auch, dass es eher Satire ist.

@Sparanus
Für drei Jahre: Ukrainische Volksrepublik â€“ Wikipedia
In der Zeit wurden Russen/russischsprachige Vertrieben und man ließ die Deutschen mit quasi einer Einladung einmarschieren


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das kann auch Satire sein.
> 
> Wenn bestimmte Satire Sendungen aus D in Russland aus dem Kontext gerissen gezeigt werden, könnte man dort ganz ähnlich absurde Eindrücke bekommen.



Das ist 100 Pro Satire. Okay, Satire mit einem klitze russischen Machogehabe. 

Bedenklich ist eher sowas: Russland: Fernsehmoderator Kiseljow redet von Atomangriff auf USA -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle von Behauptungen, die eine (negative) Aussage über andere machen, gilt unabhängig dass dies entweder begründete Faktenbehauptungen oder unbegründete, potentiell strafbare/zu entfernende Unterstellungen sind.



So wie die Behauptung, Russland hätte Teile eine anderen Landes okkupiert? Damit unterstellt man Russland ja Verbrechen der Aggression.

Bisher wurde Russland von keiner Internationalen Organisation *wirksam* dafür verurteilt (ganz anders als übrigens die Türkei für ihre Besetzung Nordzypens). Wäre Russland doch bloß in der NATO, dann dürfen es auch folgenlos fremde Länder überfallen  

Was so eine Mitgliedschaft in dem "Verteidigungsbündniss" NATO so ausmacht 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist 100 Pro Satire. Okay, Satire mit einem klitze russischen Machogehabe.
> 
> Bedenklich ist eher sowas: Russland: Fernsehmoderator Kiseljow redet von Atomangriff auf USA -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nicht bedenklicher als manches was auf Fox News so von sich gegeben wird. Populistisches von Populisten. Oder ist amerikanischer Populismus besser als russischer?

Wäre ja nicht das erstemal hier, das manche gleicher sind als andere


----------



## nooby85 (12. Februar 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch das Problem.
> Der Westen sieht es als "zurückgeblieben" an. Genau der Westen, der sich selber dieses Unfehlbarkeitsdogma zugesprochen hat, sprich, dass er immer Recht hat, ganz egal, wie  andere über eine Sache denken.
> Genau dadurch glauben hierzulande auch viele Menschen, dass Russlang der Aggressor ist, weil es der Westen (v.a. die USA) so vermittelt. Wer breitet sich denn immer weiter nach Osten aus? Wer will immer mehr OSTeuropäische Länder in den WESTlichen Miliärbund NATO (North ATLANTIC Treaty Organization) aufnehmen, bis an die Grenze zu Russland? Genau die, die jetzt Waffen in die Ukraine schicken wollen, um die bösen Russen zu vertreiben
> Und wieso genau wäre die "Bedrohung" Russland weiter entfernt, wenn die Ukraine westlicher wird? Dann wird doch genau das Gegenteil erreicht.
> ...



Bei aller Liebe aber ich lese selten etwas mehr hirnverbranntes als dein Gefasel. Wenigstens bist du ein gutes Beispiel für das was ich anspreche, Verdrehung der Tatsachen und mal hoffen dass einige das glauben...
1. der Westen ist viel eher in der Lage für Fehlereingeständnisse, Russland ist dazu unfähig und auch nicht in der Position
2. der Natobeitritt wurde noch nie irgendeinem Land aufgezwungen, Russland setzt seine Eurasienunion ausscchließlich auf Druck durch.
3. die einzigen Waffen im Ukrainekonflikt bekommen die russischen Rebellen von Russland zur Verfügung gestellt, der Westen mischt nicht mit.
4. der Westen,  anders als Russland, erkennt die Souverenität der Ukraine an. Es geht nicht darum Russland einzukreisen, würde man das wollen hätte jedes NATO-Land mit Grenze zu Russland unzählige US Militärbasen ähnlich wie auf dem Pacifik. Russland ist viel zu schwach um den USA eine ernste Bedrohung zu sein, somit ist das "gezielte" Einkreisen Russlands nur ein Hirngespennst in Putins Westkomplexen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht bedenklicher als manches was auf Fox News so von sich gegeben wird. Populistisches von Populisten. Oder ist amerikanischer Populismus besser als russischer?
> 
> Wäre ja nicht das erstemal hier, das manche gleicher sind als andere



Wäre auch nicht das erste mal, dass du Aussagen nivellierst. Mittlerweile ist dein Diskussionsstil mit dem Motto "Selber doof" nur noch ermüdend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

nooby85 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe aber ich lese selten etwas mehr hirnverbranntes als dein Gefasel. Wenigstens bist du ein gutes Beispiel für das was ich anspreche, Verdrehung der Tatsachen und mal hoffen dass einige das glauben...



Es lebe das argumentum ad hominem. 



nooby85 schrieb:


> 1. der Westen ist viel eher in der Lage für Fehlereingeständnisse, Russland ist dazu unfähig und auch nicht in der Position



Das macht Völkerrechtsvergehen doch gleich viel harmloser. Hey wir brechen zwar permanent das Völkerrecht, aber wir gestehen unsere Fehler ein. Tut uns Leid. Werden die hunderttausende Angehörigen bestimmt Verstehen.



nooby85 schrieb:


> 2. der Natobeitritt wurde noch nie irgendeinem Land aufgezwungen, Russland setzt seine Eurasienunion ausscchließlich auf Druck durch.



Quelle?



nooby85 schrieb:


> 3. die einzigen Waffen im Ukrainekonflikt bekommen die russischen Rebellen von Russland zur Verfügung gestellt, der Westen mischt nicht mit.



Klar, weil ja auch nur Russland in der Lage ist russische Waffe zu liefern. Es ist ja nicht so, das z.b. das AK-47 Sturmgewehr so verbreitet ist, dass beinahe jedes Land der Welt es liefern könnte.

Und das die Ukraine auch russisches Material benutzt und die Separatisten solches durch die Eroberung ukrainischer Kasernen erbeutet haben, ist natürlich völlig undenkbar.

Abgesehen davon, der Westen liefert mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit (immerhin sind die USA größter Waffenexporteur der Welt) auch in Spannungsgebiete, aber auch hier gilt. Manche sind gleicher als andere.

Und das der Westen nicht mitmischt, wurde auch schon mehrfach widerlegt. Ich denke da nur an den US-General (!) der ukrainische Soldaten auszeichnet. Das ist natürlich keine „Einmischung“ 



nooby85 schrieb:


> 4. der Westen,  anders als Russland, erkennt die Souverenität der Ukraine an. Es geht nicht darum Russland einzukreisen, würde man das wollen hätte jedes NATO-Land mit Grenze zu Russland unzählige US Militärbasen ähnlich wie auf dem Pacifik. Russland ist viel zu schwach um den USA eine ernste Bedrohung zu sein, somit ist das "gezielte" Einkreisen Russlands nur ein Hirngespennst in Putins Westkomplexen.



Klar, die größte Atommacht der Welt ist viel zu schwach um eine ernsthafte Bedrohung darzustellen 

Und wir sehr der Westen und insbesondere die NATO die Souveränität andere Länder anerkennt, haben wir doch die letzten Jahre gesehen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wäre auch nicht das erste mal, dass du Aussagen nivellierst. Mittlerweile ist dein Diskussionsstil mit dem Motto "Selber doof" nur noch ermüdend.



Dann reagier doch einfach nicht darauf 

Ich warte nun schon seit Anbeginn der Diskussion darauf, dass man mir erklärt, warum Russlands Verhalten verwerflicher sein soll, als genau das gleiche Verhalten des Westens.

Ich fange sofort damit an Russland zu verurteilen, wenn mir jemand dieses Paradoxon erklären kann. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es jedenfalls nicht ein, Russland für Sachen an den Pranger zu stellen die man dem Westen (insbesondere NATO-Ländern) bedenkenlos durchgehen lässt. Ich denke das Wort „Doppelmoral“ ist in dieser Hinsicht mehr als einmal gefallen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2015)

Ändert zwar nix aber trotzdem interessant:
In einer Talkshow: Russischer Geheimdienstler Strelkow erzÃ¤hlt, wie die Krim wirklich annektiert wurde - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aelwn_UfeN0&feature=share

Wer russisch kann, könnte ja mal berichten ob da alles so gesagt wurde.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2015)

Interessant? Na ja. Da steht an sich nichts Neues. Die Ereignishergänge sind hinlänglich bekannt, weswegen man ja auch seit geraumer Zeit von einer Annexion und einer Destabilisierung der Ukraine spricht und Russland mit Sanktionen überzieht. 

Und die Leute, die sich bisher von Russland zum Narren halten ließen, werden das auch weiterhin tun, ganz gleich, was der Separatistenführer sagt.


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2015)

Herr Augstein hat es heute auf SPON so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Herr Augstein hat es heute auf SPON so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.



Gerade mal durchgelesen, danke für den Tip. Das ist das bisher ehrlichste, was ich in den letzten Tagen zur Ukraine gelesen habe.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Augstein Kolumnen nahezu unlesbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

Warum? 
Hackt er nicht genug auf Russland rum? 
Stellt er Russland nicht als Alleinschuldigen da?

Wagt er gar am Ende zu behaupten, dass 2 (Russland und die USA) dazugehören?

Ist aber auch echt unverschämt, dass er so ausgewogen schreibt. Wir haben uns doch in Europa darauf geeinigt, dass Russland (bzw. Putin) der alleinige Böse für alles ist


----------



## Grestorn (12. Februar 2015)

Es geht mir nicht um diese spezielle Ausgabe seiner Kolumne oder überhaupt um Russland und die Ukraine. Seit dem ich die Kolumnen auf SPON lese (mehrere Jahre), finde ich seine Beiträge unglaublich einseitig und weltfremd. Und arrogant.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2015)

Ich halte meistens auch nicht viel von ihm (insbesondere wenn Herr Augstein über Israel schreibt, muss ich würgen), aber diese eine Artikel ist ausgewogen und beachtet beide Seiten. Etwas was ich in der bisherige Berichterstattung und der Poltitk vermisst habe.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Februar 2015)

Was ich bei Poroschenko und der Regierung in Kiew nicht verstehe ist, dass man partout keine Konzessionen in Richtung mehr Autonomie und Föderation machen möchte. Das würde den Staat nicht sprengen - wie man an vielen Beispielen (z.B. der USA und D) sieht. Und es ist m.E. der einzige Weg aus der Sackgasse, auch Putin könnte kaum etwas dagegen machen, wenn sie die Parteien auf einen solchen Kompromiss einigen würden. Das würde ihm allen Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass die Ukraine bislang der einzige -und haushohe- Verlierer im gesamten Konflikt ist. Man steht vor massiven wirtschaftlichen Problemen, weil sich das Land jahrelang vom guten Willen Russlands abhängig gemacht hat, der jetzt fehlt. Man hat die Krim verloren und damit gesicherte Einnahmen aus dem Stützpunktabkommen und viel Entwicklungspotential im Tourismus. Teile des eigenen Militärs wurden von Russland beschlagnahmt, andere in Kämpfen aufgerieben. Jetzt auch noch den Separatisten, die man monatelang als den letzten Dreck kategorisiert hat, die Hälfte zweier Provinzen zu überlassen, wäre das ultimative Eingeständnis von Machtlosigkeit und Fremdbestimmung. Genauso wie Putin aus Prinzip nicht kapieren möchte, dass sein Herrschaftsbereich an der russischen Grenze endet, kann die ukrainische Regierung aus Prinzip nicht noch eine weitere Niederlage hinnehmen und vor allem nicht als einziger und totaler Verlierer den Konflikt beenden. Gefordert wird da schlichtweg kein Kompromiss, sondern die Kapitulation. Je nach Sichtweise vor gewaltätigen Paramilitärs/Kriminellen/"Terroristen" oder aber einer fremden Regierung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen, das läuft unter "selbst schuld".

Man hätte einfach die nächste reguläre Wahl abwarten soll, aber nein das wollten die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan ja nicht. Tja, jetzt müssen sie ihre Suppe auslöffeln. Wer Sturm sät, wird Sturm ernten.

Und das Thema an welcher Grenze, welcher Herrschaftsbereich endet, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik. Welches "Verteidigungsbündniss" wird denn ständig außerhalb der eigenen Grenzen aktiv? Aber ja, machne sind halt gleicher als andere


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzu, kannst du langsam mal ne andere Platte auflegen? Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2015)

Grestorn;7176490
 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich bei Poroschenko und der Regierung in Kiew nicht verstehe ist, dass man partout keine Konzessionen in Richtung mehr Autonomie und Föderation machen möchte.



Weil Putins Kalkuel gerade aufgeht: die Regionen verbleiben formal in der Ukraine, mit einer, wie auch immer funktionierenden, Mitbestimmung und koennen dann Entscheidungen der Zentralregierung im russischen Sinne beeinflussen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Poroschenko eben nicht zarengleich ueber die Ukraine herrscht (so wie es Vladimir der Erste in Russland tut) und die Vereinbarungen vom Mittwoch das Kiever Parlament passieren muessen. Es gibt in Moskau (und vermutlich auch hier im Thread) nicht wenige, die sich wuenschen, dass genau das nicht gelingt, die Regierung so zu Fall gebracht und die Ukraine weiter ins Chaos gestuerzt wird. An dem dann natuerlich die wahre Achse des Boesen aus EU, USA und NATO schuld waere.

Warum beginnt die Waffenruhe (was nicht dasselbe ist wie ein Waffenstillstand) eigentlich erst am Sonntag? Vielleicht ja deshalb, weil es fuer eine Seite gerade gut laeuft und man so noch ein paar Tage Zeit hat, Fakten zu schaffen, die man dann bei Minsk 3.0 schriftlich fixiert?

Warum wird eigentlich so laut gewimmert, wenn Obama laut darueber nachdenkt, Verteidigungswaffen zu liefern? Angeblich tun sie das doch laengst und sind gar mit eigenen Truppen involviert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Kaaruzu, kannst du langsam mal ne andere Platte auflegen? Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark.



Könnte ich. 

Könnt ihr dann auch mit der Platte von der Alleinschuld Russlands und dem armen „Opfer“ Ukraine aufhören?

Es macht einfach keinen Spaß Russlands Vorgehen hier verbal zu verurteilen und zu sanktionieren, wenn dasselbe Vorgehen des Westens einfach niemanden stört. 

Wie gesagt, ich warte immer noch auf die Auflösung dieses Rätsels, aber ich denke, dass kann mir wohl keiner logisch erklären.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo, es wundert mich nicht, dass du mit deinen abwegigen Interpretationen und Behauptungen, die du hier in den letzten Monaten preisgegeben hast, in logische Probleme gerätst. Aber das ist dein Problem, nicht meins oder das von sonst jemandem.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2015)

Gut vielleicht hab ich mich undeutlich oder missverständlich ausgedrückt, dann tut es mir leid, ich probiere es noch mal.

Worum geht es den im Kern? Man wirft Russland den Bruch des Völkerrechts vor. Gut, ich könnte mit dieser Argumentation leben, wenn und nur wenn mir jemand mal schlüssig erklären kann, warum Völkerrechtsverstöße Russlands schlimmer sind als Völkerrechtsverstöße des Westens und hier insbesondere der USA.

Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass Russland in der Ukraine irgendetwas anderes geschweige denn Verwerflicheres gemacht hat, als die USA in den letzten 10-15 Jahren.

Und das konnte oder wollte mir bisher keiner erklären. Und deshalb werde ich nicht einseitig auf Russland einschlagen. Wenn das für dich bedeutet, meine Argumentation wäre abwegig, dann muss ich damit leben. Ich halte eure Argumentation nur im Gegenzug dann für einseitig und vor allem heuchlerisch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2015)

Inwiefern ist es denn für den Ukraine-Konflikt relevant, was die USA in den letzten 15 Jahren gemacht haben? Wer hat behauptet, dass die Völkerrechtsverstöße Russlands schlimmer sind als die der USA?


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Worum geht es den im Kern? Man wirft Russland den Bruch des Völkerrechts vor. Gut, ich könnte mit dieser Argumentation leben, wenn und nur wenn mir jemand mal schlüssig erklären kann, warum Völkerrechtsverstöße Russlands schlimmer sind als Völkerrechtsverstöße des Westens und hier insbesondere der USA.



Warum willst du immer das eine mit dem anderen aufwiegen?
Es geht um die Ukraine und hier wurde gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen. Punkt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass Russland in der Ukraine irgendetwas anderes geschweige denn Verwerflicheres gemacht hat, als die USA in den letzten 10-15 Jahren.



Es geht aber nicht darum, was die USA vor 10-15 Jahren gemacht haben. Es geht auch nicht darum, was die Russen in Afghanistan gemacht haben. Das ist "Schnee von gestern". Es geht um hier und jetzt. Um die Ukraine und um nichts anderes.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und deshalb werde ich nicht einseitig auf Russland einschlagen.



Wer klopft denn einseitig auf Russland ein?
Ich habe schon mehrmals erklärt, dass die EU ebenso ihren Anteil dran hat, weil sie -- wie immer -- irgendwelche Versprechungen macht, die sich am Ende als Luftnummer herausstellen werden.
Wer blind der EU hinterher hechelt, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn es eine Gruppe von Landsleuten gibt, die das nicht gut finden.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Hmm....Israel verstößt seit Jahrzehnten gegen das Völkerrecht und die ganze Welt schaut teilnahmslos zu.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2015)

... und Israel hat mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine was zu tun? Nichts?


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Hat es nicht, das ist richtig. Aber wenn hier schon gesagt wird dass Russland gegen Völkerrecht verstößt, dass die USA gegen Völkerrecht verstoßen kann man auch Israel ruhig anführen. Einzig und allein gemeckert wird aber nur über Russland.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Weil es um die Ukraine geht. Wie oft denn noch?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2015)

Naja, letztendlich ist ja hier ein linkes Ding rausgekommen.

Die Spaltung der Ukraine ist somit nicht mehr aufzuhalten.

Der glückliche Gewinner sollte wohl der Herr Putin sein,

traurig, dass die Krisendiplomatie der EU versagt hat.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Tja, darauf wird es hinaus laufen. Die USA und Russland teilen die Ukraine untereinander auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht hab ich mich undeutlich oder missverständlich ausgedrückt, dann tut es mir leid, ich probiere es noch mal.
> 
> Worum geht es den im Kern? Man wirft Russland den Bruch des Völkerrechts vor. Gut, ich könnte mit dieser Argumentation leben, wenn und nur wenn mir jemand mal schlüssig erklären kann, warum Völkerrechtsverstöße Russlands schlimmer sind als Völkerrechtsverstöße des Westens und hier insbesondere der USA.
> 
> ...




*Moderativer Hinweis*
Es wurde bereits mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es in diesem Thema um die Ukraine geht. Nicht um die USA, nicht um Israel und nicht um einen uminösen "den Westen" - es sei denn, diese werden mit direkter Wirkung auf die Ukraine aktiv.

Verurteilungen der US-Außenpolitik in diversen Krisenregionen der Welt sind damit in diesem Thread offtopic, ebenso wie gebetsmühlenartig wiederholten Fragen danach. Wem dieses Thema wichtig ist, der macht bitte einen eigenen Thread dazu auf.
Wem dieses Thema unwichtig ist, der lässt es bitte ruhen.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Dann soll bitte auch die angeblich Verletzung des Völkerrechts durch Russland heraus gehalten werden.  Danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2015)

Falls du damit das Vorgehen Russlands auf der Krim meinst: Das gehört wohl zum Thema Ukraine.
(Militärische Einsätze auf fremden Territorium ohne Einverständnis des jeweiligen Staates stellen aber keine "angebliche", sondern eine tatsächliche Verletzung des Völkerrechts dar.)

Allerdings ist mir, seit Putins Bekenntnis, auch nichts neues mehr dazu begegnet, dass es zu disktuieren wert wäre. Wenn Kaaruzo, der das Thema als letzter ausgegraben hat, auch nichts neue beitragen möchte, kann man den Punkt also direkt wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls du damit das Vorgehen Russlands auf der Krim meinst: Das gehört wohl zum Thema Ukraine.
> (Militärische Einsätze auf fremden Territorium ohne Einverständnis des jeweiligen Staates stellen aber keine "angebliche", sondern eine tatsächliche Verletzung des Völkerrechts dar.)



Wie bereits erwähnt, wurde Russland für sein Vorgehen auf der Krim bisher * nicht * rechtswirksam verurteilt. 

Damit müsste die Unterstellung, es wäre eine Verletzungs des Völkerrechts nach den Forenregeln unter den Punkt "4.2 Personenbezogene Angriffe" fallen.

Ich zitiere einfach mal dich:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle von Behauptungen, die eine (negative) Aussage über andere machen, gilt unabhängig dass dies entweder begründete Faktenbehauptungen oder unbegründete, potentiell strafbare/zu entfernende Unterstellungen sind.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2015)

Natürlich hat Russland Rechtsbruch begangen, aber wie Kaaruzo bin ich der Meinung, dass die USA kein Recht hat sich in europäische Angelegenheiten einzumischen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Wieso Europäische Angelegenheiten?
Es geht um die Ukraine.
Wieso mischen sich Russland und andere Nationen überhaupt ein?
Und wieso verhandeln Frankreich, Deutschland und Russland mit der Ukraine?


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Die Ukraine liegt aber nachweislich in Europa.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2015)

Ist aber ein unabhängiger Staat.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2015)

Gegenfrage:
Welches Recht haben die USA sich bestimmend einzumischen?


----------



## Grestorn (13. Februar 2015)

Da selbe Recht, dass die Russen haben: Gar keines.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2015)

Du missverstehst mich.
Wir haben Probleme mit den Russen, warum mischen sich die USA in unsere Probleme mit Russland ein?


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Wir haben keine Probleme mit den Russen. Außer vielleicht die, dir wir uns mit den unsinnigen Sanktionen selbst gemacht haben.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Februar 2015)

Etwas Kurioses 
Das deutsche Kennzeichen am ukrainischen Panzer


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Etwas Kurioses
> Das deutsche Kennzeichen am ukrainischen Panzer



Die Bundeswehr hat meines Wissens immer noch als erstes im Kennzeichen ein "Y", und ein normaler, ausrangierter deutscher Panzer dürfte nicht im Gebrauchtwagenhandel mit deutschem Kennzeichen (in diesem Falle ja angeblich "Kreis Borken"??) zu haben sein (und geheim + unauffällig in die Ukraine verschifft^^)...von daher: ein Lehrstück wie Unwissenheit bzw. "wilde Spekulation" - steht ja auch so im Text, in "Tatsachen" verwandelt werden


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, BOR ist Kreis Borken, und das sieht echt aus wie ein deutsches Überführungskennzeichen. Wie das aber da hin kommt möchte ich auch mal wissen. Vielleicht ist das abgeriegelte Ding da in Ahaus kein Zwischenlager für Brennelemente sondern eine Panzersxhmiede.


----------



## Anticrist (14. Februar 2015)

> Ist doch ganz einfach.





> 1. Ist Deutschland Befehlsempfänger der USA
> 2. Die USA ist in Wirklichkeit Kriegstreiber und Putin hat sich nur selbst verteidigt.
> 3. Sind alle Medien gesteuert.
> 4. Die USA wollten Waffen liefern. Merkel hat im voraus eilenden Gehorsam heimlich die Panzer geschickt und das Minsker Treffen als Ablenkungsmanöver genutzt.
> Jetzt ist alles aufgeflogen. Der Westen wird fallen.




hahaha.. Sehr gut


----------



## Amon (14. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX25PDBb708

Vor 75 Jahren gesagt aber heute aktueller den je. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## taliboon (14. Februar 2015)

Sehr brisanter Inhalt,  wenn ihr mich fragt.
BBC News - The untold story of the Maidan massacre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, wurde Russland für sein Vorgehen auf der Krim bisher * nicht * rechtswirksam verurteilt.
> 
> Damit müsste die Unterstellung, es wäre eine Verletzungs des Völkerrechts nach den Forenregeln unter den Punkt "4.2 Personenbezogene Angriffe" fallen.



Ich habe direkt die UN-Definition eines Angriffskrieges wiedergegeben:
http://www.un.org/Depts/german/gv-early/ar3314_neu.pdf

Das diese auf die Aktionen Russlands zutreffen, ist zwar meine (auch schon mehrfach geäußerte) Meinung, aber an dieser Stelle habe ich das so nicht einmal gesagt. Da du offensichtlich Russlands verhalten in der Definition wiedererkannt hast, sind wir uns wohl daran einig, dass meine Meinung so falsch nicht ist und ich muss scheinbar keine strittigen Details im Rahmen dieser Diskussion weiter erleutern. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die UN-Vollversammlung höchst selbst den gleichen Beschluss gefasst hat und eine höhere Institution als diejenigen, die es geschaffen haben, gibt es für das Völkerrecht wohl nicht. (=> Beschwerden bitte an die UN  )

Der Mangel einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung ist dafür übrigens unerheblich. Zumal es schlichtweg keine Institution gäbe, die dies könnte.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Du missverstehst mich.
> Wir haben Probleme mit den Russen, warum mischen sich die USA in unsere Probleme mit Russland ein?



Wir haben Probleme mit den Russen? Wäre mir neu.
Die Ukraine hat ein Problem mit Russland. Wieso die USA sich da einmischen, könnte man trotzdem fragen. Genauso wie die Frage, warum Deutschland sich da einmischt.
Die Antwort in letzterem Falle wäre vermutlich "Weil man es nicht mag, wenn Krieg und Chaos herrschen und Staaten ihr Militär mobilisieren, um ihr Territorium zu vergrößern. Insbesondere nicht Staaten, die Grenzen zu engen Freunden haben und selbst vom eigenen Territorium keine 1000 km entfernt sind."




Amon schrieb:


> Ja, BOR ist Kreis Borken, und das sieht echt aus wie ein deutsches Überführungskennzeichen. Wie das aber da hin kommt möchte ich auch mal wissen. Vielleicht ist das abgeriegelte Ding da in Ahaus kein Zwischenlager für Brennelemente sondern eine Panzersxhmiede.



Würde nicht ausschließen, dass es auch andere Kennzeichen ähnlicher Struktur gibt, aber in einem bin ich mir relativ sicher:
Dieses Kennzeichen ist nicht an dem sowjetischen Panzer, an dem es jetzt hängt, aus Borken in die Ukraine gelangt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe direkt die UN-Definition eines Angriffskrieges wiedergegeben:
> http://www.un.org/Depts/german/gv-early/ar3314_neu.pdf
> 
> Das diese auf die Aktionen Russlands zutreffen, ist zwar meine (auch schon mehrfach geäußerte) Meinung, aber an dieser Stelle habe ich das so nicht einmal gesagt. Da du offensichtlich Russlands verhalten in der Definition wiedererkannt hast, sind wir uns wohl daran einig, dass meine Meinung so falsch nicht ist und ich muss scheinbar keine strittigen Details im Rahmen dieser Diskussion weiter erleutern. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die UN-Vollversammlung höchst selbst den gleichen Beschluss gefasst hat und eine höhere Institution als diejenigen, die es geschaffen haben, gibt es für das Völkerrecht wohl nicht. (=> Beschwerden bitte an die UN  )
> ...



1. Die Vollversammlung der UNO hat einen Beschluss gefasst. Der hat allerdings keine Rechtskraft.

2. Es gäbe eine internationale Institutionen die das Vorgehen Russlands rechtskräftig verurteilen könnte. Der Sicherheitsrat der UN (Das her er in der Vergangenheit z.b. bei der Besetzung Nordzyperns getan, es gäbe also sogar einen Präzdenzfall).

D.h. die Behauptung Russlands Vorgehen auf der Krim wäre Völkerrechtsbruch, ist bisher eine (negative) Behauptung, für die es (bisher) keinen Beweis gibt. Auch in unserem Rechtssystem gilt immernoch in dubio pro reo. Die richtige Schreibweise wäre also Russlands Vorgehen auf der Krim ist mutmaßlich Völkerrechtsbruch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2015)

1. Genau das habe ich geschrieben.

2. Der Sicherheitsrat ist weder eine juristische Institanz, die Verstöße gegen irgendwelche Rechte beurteilt, noch ist er eine Gesamtvertretung der internationalen Gemeinschaft, die derartige Regeln schaffen und umgekehrt beurteilen könnte. Und bindende Resolutionen kann er gegen die Veto-Mächte nun einmal auch nicht verhängen.


3. Das es keine Beweise gibt, folgt nicht aus 1. und 2., nur dass es kein Gericht gibt, dass etwaige Beweise in Augenschein genommen hat oder dies auch nur könnte. Was es gibt, ist die Beobachtung von Militärbewegungen auf der Krim (bestätigt auch durch russische Staatsmedien), das Eingeständnis des russischen Präsidenten, dass es seine Truppen sind und diverse Abkommen, denen zu Folge die Grenze zwischen Russland und Ukaine jenseits der Krim verläuft, wonach sich besagte Militärmanöver auf ukrainischem Territorium abspielten.
Der Rest folgt zwingend aus der Anwendung oben verlinkten Textes, wie auch das höchste Gremium der UN (der Sicherheitsrat ist nur ein von der UN-Gemeinschaft mit bestimmten Aufgaben beauftragtes Organ - auch wenn er dadurch mehr Vollmachten von den Staaten zugesprochen erhält) bestätigt hat.

Welchen dieser Aspekte zweifelst du an?


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2015)

Ich frage mich ob auch so ein Aufstände gemacht werden würde wenn es um einen Stützpunkt der Amerikaner gehen würde.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich tippe/vermute mal, dass das dann keinen interessieren würde.

Ich denke, dass das Thema, ob die Krim nun annektiert wurde oder nicht, noch in Jahren nicht abschließend geklärt sein wird und sich dann Völkerrechtler noch immer darüber streiten.
Es gibt so viele Punkte und Aspekte, die in eine Entscheidung, was nun wirklich richtig ist oder nicht, miteinfließen, wie das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, die Schutzverantwortung, das Völkerrecht und ihre unterschiedliche Auslegung, wer war zu diesem Zeitpunkt die legitime Regierung in der Ukraine,  etc, und warum gewisse Maßstäbe in anderen vergleichbaren Fällen als Begründung genügten, für die Krim aber nicht gelten würden oder dürfen.
Hinzu kommt, dass Russland bei diesem  UN-Beschluss  





			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krim  schrieb:
			
		

> ...dem Westen seinerseits "wirtschaftlichen Druck und Erpressung zahlreicher Staaten" bei der Abstimmung vorgeworfen.....[SUP][31] [/SUP]


 hatte.
Einfach nur abtun, kann man diesen Vorwurf nicht, wenn man weiß, dass die USA (Biden) schon damit prahlte, dass sie Europa zu Sanktionen gegenüber Russland gezwungen hätten. 

Obama-Vize blamiert Merkel: USA haben EU zu Sanktionen gegen Russland gezwungen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
Schutzverantwortung â€“ Wikipedia
Krim â€“ Wikipedia
Selbstbestimmungsrecht der VÃ¶lker â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Grestorn (15. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Thema, ob die Krim nun annektiert wurde oder nicht, noch in Jahren nicht abschließend geklärt sein wird und sich dann Völkerrechtler noch immer darüber streiten.



Das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen, der absolut größte Teil der Menschheit, der sich überhaupt mit der Thematik befasst, ist sich über dieses Thema ziemlich einig.


----------



## taliboon (15. Februar 2015)

Das alles was in der Ukraine stattfindet ist doch der Wahnsinn. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Russen sich an die Waffenruhe halten werden.	
Erstrecht nicht mit jemanden wie Putin an der Spitze. Der Typ ist Machtgeil und träumt anscheinend von einer neuen Sovietunion. 
Bevor er aufgeben würde, glaube ich eher das er uns vielleicht sogar angreifen würde. Ich finde es aber trotzdem gut das sich Francois Hollande und 
Angela Merkel mit ihm getroffen haben, auch wenn sie vielleicht sehr naiv sind, ihm auch nur ein Wort zu glauben.
Lösungen gibt es in der aktuellen Lage ja kaum, jedenfalls keine mit der sich Putin einfach zufrieden geben würde.
Zielführende Lösungen sehen für mich auf jedenfalls anders aus. Bleibt abzuwarten wie Lange wir uns das noch bieten lassen. 
Eines Tages, wird auf jedenfall wenn es so weitergeht Putin mal was anderes als nur Sanktionen zu spüren bekommen müssen, ich denke auf anderem 
Wege wird er wahrscheinlich nicht zur Vernunft kommen. Bis dahin sollten wir uns aber nicht von ihm in einen Krieg ziehen lassen bevor wir alle
Optionen erschöpft haben.
Fragt sich nur angesichts der Lage, wie man dann wirkungsvoll agieren könnte. Ein Krieg mit Russland kann ja auch nicht in unserem Sinne sein.
Alles andere als einfach die Lage, vor allem für die Ukrainer selbst. Die Spuren die der Krieg jetzt im Volk hinterlassen hat wird man wohl nur auf
Lange sicht in den Griff bekommen. Ich finde aber auch das die Amerikaner sich ein bischen in zurückhaltung üben sollten, um nicht mehr aggressionen zu schüren,
Steinmeier macht in dieser Hinsicht wohl einen sehr guten Job, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. 
Es wäre wohl recht nachteilig gewesen, wenn nicht er sondern Guido Westerwelle noch Aussenminister in dieser Lage wäre. Dieser wirkte doch sehr
Fehl am Platz. 
Lawrow dagegen wirkt doch sehr Wirr, zumindest wenn man sich die Auschnitte aus München so anschaut. Er hat offensichtlich
auch den Bezug zur Realität verloren und zurecht spott für seine Fantasien geerntet. Ob er einfach betrunken war oder wirklich
glaubt was er da von sich gegeben hat ?
Nachdem ich hier einiges durchgelesen habe, frage ich mich aber auch wie sich hier manche so derart manipulieren lassen können, die Krim Anektion 
und das Aggressive Vorgehen der Russen nicht als solches zu erkennen. Muss Russland erst in Berlin stehen bis euch klar wird wer der Aggressor ist ?
Kann es sein das diese Personen unter Verfolgungswahn leiden ? Anders kann ich das nicht erklären.
Es werden die nächsten Tage aber wohl auch recht deutlich zeigen wer hier wen angreift, sobald Putin seine Finger nicht still halten kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Genau das habe ich geschrieben.



Du hättest deutlicher machen können, dass eine Resolution der Vollversammlung der UN nicht den selben Stellenwert hat, wie eine Resolution des Sicherheitsrates.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Der Sicherheitsrat ist weder eine juristische Institanz, die Verstöße gegen irgendwelche Rechte beurteilt, noch ist er eine Gesamtvertretung der internationalen Gemeinschaft, die derartige Regeln schaffen und umgekehrt beurteilen könnte. Und bindende Resolutionen kann er gegen die Veto-Mächte nun einmal auch nicht verhängen.



Sonst bliebe nur noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof, aber der kann noch nicht über Verbrechen der Aggression verhandeln. Würde auch nicht viel bringen, weil Russland die Änderung zum römischen Statut zwar unterzeichnet, aber nicht ratifiziert hat (so wie übrigens die USA ).

Tja das man keine bindende Resolutionen gegen Veto-Mächte fassen kann, ist ein Fehler des gesamten UN-Systems. Aus dem selben Grund kann man auch das Vorgehen der USA nicht verurteilen. Dieser Fehler des gesamten Systems sollte aber nicht einseitig zu lasten Russlands gehen oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. Das es keine Beweise gibt, folgt nicht aus 1. und 2., nur dass es kein Gericht gibt, dass etwaige Beweise in Augenschein genommen hat oder dies auch nur könnte. Was es gibt, ist die Beobachtung von Militärbewegungen auf der Krim (bestätigt auch durch russische Staatsmedien), das Eingeständnis des russischen Präsidenten, dass es seine Truppen sind und diverse Abkommen, denen zu Folge die Grenze zwischen Russland und Ukaine jenseits der Krim verläuft, wonach sich besagte Militärmanöver auf ukrainischem Territorium abspielten.



Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass nach offizieller Darstellung sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt hat und sich im Anschluss an die russische Föderation angeschlossen hat. Das ist kein Völkerrechtsbruch, sondern das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker.

Grenzen können sich auch ändern, dass sollten wir als Deutsche doch am besten wissen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Rest folgt zwingend aus der Anwendung oben verlinkten Textes, wie auch das höchste Gremium der UN (der Sicherheitsrat ist nur ein von der UN-Gemeinschaft mit bestimmten Aufgaben beauftragtes Organ - auch wenn er dadurch mehr Vollmachten von den Staaten zugesprochen erhält) bestätigt hat.
> 
> Welchen dieser Aspekte zweifelst du an?



Was ich anzweifele, ist den Völkerrechtsbruch Russlands, der hier von vielen als Faktum dargestellt wird. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen, der absolut größte Teil der Menschheit, der sich überhaupt mit der Thematik befasst, ist sich über dieses Thema ziemlich einig.



Im Mittelalter war der absolut größte Teil der Menschheit felsenfest überzeugt, dass die Erde ein Scheibe im Mittelpunkt des Universums war. 

Die Wahrheit ist nicht demokratisch feststellbar 




taliboon schrieb:


> Das alles was in der Ukraine stattfindet ist doch der Wahnsinn. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Russen sich an die Waffenruhe halten werden.
> Erstrecht nicht mit jemanden wie Putin an der Spitze. Der Typ ist Machtgeil und träumt anscheinend von einer neuen Sovietunion.
> Bevor er aufgeben würde, glaube ich eher das er uns vielleicht sogar angreifen würde. Ich finde es aber trotzdem gut das sich Francois Hollande und
> Angela Merkel mit ihm getroffen haben, auch wenn sie vielleicht sehr naiv sind, ihm auch nur ein Wort zu glauben.
> ...



Jaja, die Russen wollen wieder den ganzen Kontinent überrollen. Besser wir starten mal wieder einen "Präventivkrieg".

Wo habe ich so etwas schon mal gelesen? Es will mir einfach nicht einfallen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das glaube ich allerdings nicht. Auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen, der absolut größte Teil der Menschheit, der sich überhaupt mit der Thematik befasst, ist sich über dieses Thema ziemlich einig.



Das Juristen sich über den Begriff "Annektion" noch etwas länger streiten, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Traditionell beinhaltet eine Annektion die Eingliederung mit militärischen Mitteln. Im Falle der Krim erfolgte die Eingliederung als solche dagegen auf diplomatischem Wege. Da könnten Paragraphenreiter also durchaus einen Unterschied machen zwischen einer militärischen Eroberung (=Annektion) und militärischer Außerkraftsetzung der militärischen Ordnung, militärischer Vertreibung des Gegners, militärischer Einsetzung einer Oligarchie und anschließender "Verhandlungen" mit dieser Oligarchie mit dem Ergebnis einer Angliederung.
Die einzelnen Elemente sind zwar genau die Gleichung (Verletzung des Hoheitsrechte, Sieg über die gegnerischen Truppen, Übernahme der Kontrolle, Unterdrückung gegnerischer Kräfte und Angliederung, alles unter Militärgewalt), so dass man imho weder moralisch noch in Bezug auf internationale Reaktionen einen Unterschied machen muss - aber es könnte ein geänderter Wortlaut für die Bezeichnung nötig sein. Die UN hat, obwohl nahezu alle Regierungen unisono von einer Annektion sprechen, nur den Angriffskrieg/die Besetzung als solche verurteilt. (Was natürlich auch daran liegen kann, dass sie umgekehrt die Annektion selbst nicht akzeptiert hat und wohl so schnell auch nicht akzeptieren wird - und somit gar nichts dazu sagen kann)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hättest deutlicher machen können, dass eine Resolution der Vollversammlung der UN nicht den selben Stellenwert hat, wie eine Resolution des Sicherheitsrates.



Können schon, aber es ist weder für meine Aussage, dass eine rechtlich bindende Verurteilung unmöglich ist, noch für meine Aussage, dass eine rechtliche (und moralische) Beurteilung von höchstmöglicher Instanz mit eindeutigem Ergebnis stattgefunden hat, von Bedeutung.



> Sonst bliebe nur noch der Internationale Strafgerichtshof, aber der kann noch nicht über Verbrechen der Aggression verhandeln. Würde auch nicht viel bringen, weil Russland die Änderung zum römischen Statut zwar unterzeichnet, aber nicht ratifiziert hat (so wie übrigens die USA ).



Again: Wie ich bereits sagte...
Eine rechtlich wirksame Verurteilung Russlands ist unmöglich, weil es kein gegenüber Russland handlungsfähiges Gremium gibt. Da "unverurteilt" der einzig überhaupt mögliche Zustand ist, lassen sich daraus aber keinerlei Schlussfolgerungen mehr ableiten.



> Dieser Fehler des gesamten Systems sollte aber nicht einseitig zu lasten Russlands gehen oder?



Mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass Russland unter diesem Fehler leidet. Ganz im Gegenteil, Russland ist, neben USA und China (imho sogar vor diesen, aber das hängt stark von der subjektiven Gewichtung einzelner Fälle ab) die Nation, die am stärksten von den herrschenden Verhältnissen profitiert. Das macht das Handeln Russlands aber kein Bisschen besser.



> Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass nach offizieller Darstellung sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt hat und sich im Anschluss an die russische Föderation angeschlossen hat. Das ist kein Völkerrechtsbruch, sondern das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker.



Bleib doch mal beim Thema: Russisches Militär auf der ukrainischen Krim. Putins Soldaten wurden lange vor dem Anschluss und iirc sogar vor der Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim aktiv (definitiv vor einer Einladung durch die selbsternannten Machthaber, denn eine solche wurde nie ausgesprochen). Vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass ein paar wenige, selbst ernannte Machthaber eines selbst ausgerufenen Staates danach einen Anschluss erklärt haben (was nicht das Selbstbestimmungsrecht eines Volkes, sondern die Diktatur einer kleinen Gruppe ist), fand zuvor also eine Verletzung des ukrainischen Staatsgebietes statt => Aggression im Sinne obig verlinkter UN-Definition => Bruch der UN-Definition des Völkerrechtes durch Russland.
Den damaligen Machthabern auf der Krim wird meines Wissens nach auch gar kein Bruch des Völkerrechts vorgeworfen, sondern nur Bruch ukrainischen Rechts. (Gibts dazu eigentlich ukrainische Urteile/wurde ein Verfahren eingeleitet?)



> Grenzen können sich auch ändern, dass sollten wir als Deutsche doch am besten wissen.



Gutschein für 5 Godwins? 



> Was ich anzweifele, ist den Völkerrechtsbruch Russlands,



Ich wiederhole: Welches Glied obiger Kausalkette zweifelst du an? Ich habe ausführlich und (imho) logisch dargelegt, warum das Eindringen russischer Truppen in ukrainisches Territorium einen Völkerrechtsbruch darstellt. Jetzt ist es an deiner Stelle dieser Argumentation entweder zuzustimmen oder auf die Stelle zu deuten, die deiner Meinung nach fehlerhaft ist.
Die vorgebrachten Argumente schlicht zu ignorieren und die alte These zu wiederholen zeugt, mit Verlaub, nicht gerade von Interesse an einer Diskussion.



> Im Mittelalter war der absolut größte Teil der Menschheit felsenfest überzeugt, dass die Erde ein Scheibe im Mittelpunkt des Universums war.
> 
> Die Wahrheit ist nicht demokratisch feststellbar



Die erste Aussage ist übrigens mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch, auch außerhalb der Gelehrtenstuben war das ptolemäische Weltbild mit kugeliger Erde vorherrschend oder es war den Leuten schlichtweg egal. Darstellungen der Erde als Scheibe scheinen fast komplett aus diffamierenden, falschen Retrospektiven späterer Zeitalter zu stammen.

Und "die Wahrheit" ist zwar nicht demokratisch feststellebar, aber die rechtliche Beurteilung derselben prinzipiell schon (praktisch nicht, da müssten zuviele befragt werden). Zumindest seitdem Gesetze nicht mehr gottgegeben sind, stellen sie schlichtweg einen Konsens der Gesamtheit dar. Und wer könnte repräsentativer über deren Auslegung entscheiden, als eben diese Gesamtheit?




> Jaja, die Russen wollen wieder den ganzen Kontinent überrollen. Besser wir starten mal wieder einen "Präventivkrieg".
> 
> Wo habe ich so etwas schon mal gelesen? Es will mir einfach nicht einfallen



Georgien?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Again: Wie ich bereits sagte...
> Eine rechtlich wirksame Verurteilung Russlands ist unmöglich, weil es kein gegenüber Russland handlungsfähiges Gremium gibt. Da "unverurteilt" der einzig überhaupt mögliche Zustand ist, lassen sich daraus aber keinerlei Schlussfolgerungen mehr ableiten.



Und deshalb, ist es falsch Russland den Bruch des Völkerrechts vorzuwerfen. Ich kann auch nicht ungestraft jemand einen "Mörder" nennen, solange diese Person nicht wirksam verurteilt worden ist. Nennt sich Verleumdung. Ist in nahezu jeder Rechtsordnung auch eine Straftat.

Du hast mich da doch selber darauf hingewiesen, bei den Vorgängen auf dem Maidan. Ich darf ja meine Meinung zu den "Demonstranten" mit Hinweis auf genau diese Regel, nicht äußern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass Russland unter diesem Fehler leidet. Ganz im Gegenteil, Russland ist, neben USA und China (imho sogar vor diesen, aber das hängt stark von der subjektiven Gewichtung einzelner Fälle ab) die Nation, die am stärksten von den herrschenden Verhältnissen profitiert. Das macht das Handeln Russlands aber kein Bisschen besser.



Russland wurde für seinen angeblichen Bruch des Völkerrechts aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen bestraft.

Warum wird das eigentlich nihct mit den anderen Veto-Mächte gemacht? Jede einzelne Veto-Macht hat in der Vergangenheit das Völkerrecht mit Füßen getreten. Warum wird hier an Russland ein Exempel statuiert?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleib doch mal beim Thema: Russisches Militär auf der ukrainischen Krim. Putins Soldaten wurden lange vor dem Anschluss und iirc sogar vor der Unabhängigkeitserklärung auf der Krim aktiv (definitiv vor einer Einladung durch die selbsternannten Machthaber, denn eine solche wurde nie ausgesprochen). Vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass ein paar wenige, selbst ernannte Machthaber eines selbst ausgerufenen Staates danach einen Anschluss erklärt haben (was nicht das Selbstbestimmungsrecht eines Volkes, sondern die Diktatur einer kleinen Gruppe ist), fand zuvor also eine Verletzung des ukrainischen Staatsgebietes statt => Aggression im Sinne obig verlinkter UN-Definition => Bruch der UN-Definition des Völkerrechtes durch Russland.
> Den damaligen Machthabern auf der Krim wird meines Wissens nach auch gar kein Bruch des Völkerrechts vorgeworfen, sondern nur Bruch ukrainischen Rechts. (Gibts dazu eigentlich ukrainische Urteile/wurde ein Verfahren eingeleitet?)



1. Russische Streitkräfte dürfen sich auf der Krim bewegen, auch außerhalb des Stützpunktes, siehe den Vertrag der das regelt. 

Genau so wie wir den amerikanischen, britischen und auch französischen Streitkräften erlauben auf unserem Staatsgebiet, sich zu bewegen.

2. Nach deiner Logik, wäre dann ja auch die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Amerikaner vom britischen Empire eine Verletzung des Völkerrechts. 

Das Parlament (also die legitime Vertretung der Krimbewohner) hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt. Das hat mit einer Diktatur nichts zu tun. Danach wurden die Bewohner (obwohl das Parlament das nicht mal tun müsste) gefragt, ob sich die Krim der russischen Föderation anschließen will. Das wurde bejaht. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gutschein für 5 Godwins?



Ich meinte die Grenze der ehemaligen DDR. Da hat das Parlament auch den "Anschluss" zur BRD beschlossen. Grenzen sind nicht endgültig. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Welches Glied obiger Kausalkette zweifelst du an? Ich habe ausführlich und (imho) logisch dargelegt, warum das Eindringen russischer Truppen in ukrainisches Territorium einen Völkerrechtsbruch darstellt. Jetzt ist es an deiner Stelle dieser Argumentation entweder zuzustimmen oder auf die Stelle zu deuten, die deiner Meinung nach fehlerhaft ist.
> Die vorgebrachten Argumente schlicht zu ignorieren und die alte These zu wiederholen zeugt, mit Verlaub, nicht gerade von Interesse an einer Diskussion.



A) Russische Streitkräfte dürften sich auf der Krim aufhalten und bewegen, regelte der Vertrag. B) Der gewählte Präsident in Kiew wurde nicht demokratische per Wahl seines Amtes enthoben. Die Absetzung durch das Parlament hatte weder die notwendige Mehrheit, noch ist das Verfahren, dass das Parlament durchgeführt hat, in der ukrainischen Verfassung vorgesehen.


C) Daraufhin hat das (gewählte) Parlament auf der Krim verkündet, der nicht gewählten Regierung in Kiew nicht zu folgen und hat sich für unabhängig erklärt. D) Die nun unabhängige Krim hat seine Bevölkerung gefragt, ob man zur russischen Föderation gehören will. Diese wurde bejaht. E) Russland wird mit Sanktionen belegt und aus der G8 geworfen. Vorwurf: Bruch des Völkerrechts.

Der User Kaaruzo fragt, warum wird an Russland ein Exempel statuiert? Antwort der Moderation: Das ist Off-Topic 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage ist übrigens mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch, auch außerhalb der Gelehrtenstuben war das ptolemäische Weltbild mit kugeliger Erde vorherrschend oder es war den Leuten schlichtweg egal. Darstellungen der Erde als Scheibe scheinen fast komplett aus diffamierenden, falschen Retrospektiven späterer Zeitalter zu stammen.



Ahja, deshalb hat die Inquistion das auch entsprechend durchgesetzt? Klingt legitim.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Georgien?



Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Georgien diesen Konflikt angefangen hätte  aber das ist ein Thema für einen andern Thread.

Zusammenfassend kann man feststellen, dass Russland für seine Vorgehen in der Ukraine unverhältnismäßig bestraft wird. Ein Vorgang der in der Vergangenheit keiner anderen Groß- oder UN-Vetomacht passiert ist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Februar 2015)

Das ZDF hat schon wieder eine Beschwerde erhalten... 
Das nenne ich Qualitätsjournalismus   
Bürgerinitiative: Beschwerde gegen das ZDF wegen Ukraine-Bericht | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


Warum unternimmt die Ukrainische Regierung nicht's dagegen, oder ist das etwa gewollt?
War die Minsker Vereinbahrung nur eine Farce und ist die Ukraine gar nicht an Frieden interessiert?
Ukraine: Rechtsextreme Miliz lehnt Waffenruhe und Vereinbarung von Minsk ab | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe die ukrainische Regierung bekommt richtig auf den Sack. Die Waffenruhe wurde schon wieder gebrochen.

Auf einer Art habe ich Mitleid mit den Menschen die damit absolut nichts zu tun haben, aber auf der anderen Seite wünsche ich mir dass die ukrainische Regierung mächtig eine auf den Deckel bekommt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2015)

Ich kann es den Ukrainern nicht verdenken, dass sie die Waffenruhe nicht wollen sondern eine einige Ukraine.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die ukrainische Regierung bekommt richtig auf den Sack. Die Waffenruhe wurde schon wieder gebrochen.
> 
> Auf einer Art habe ich Mitleid mit den Menschen die damit absolut nichts zu tun haben, aber auf der anderen Seite wünsche ich mir dass die ukrainische Regierung mächtig eine auf den Deckel bekommt.



das problem ist das die regierung dafür auch nur bedingt etwas kann wenn ein teil der bevölkerung diese waffenruhe einfach ignoriert.
das andere problem wiederrum ist die entwaffnung der rechtsextremen das dürfte 1. nicht einfach werden (ich glaube nicht das die freiwillig aufhören) 2. fehlen Kiew dann wieder leute wenn der kampf weitergeht was die regierung wahrscheinlich vermeiden möchten.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Februar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> das problem ist das die regierung dafür auch nur bedingt etwas kann wenn ein teil der bevölkerung diese waffenruhe einfach ignoriert.
> das andere problem wiederrum ist die entwaffnung der rechtsextremen das dürfte 1. nicht einfach werden (ich glaube nicht das die freiwillig aufhören) 2. fehlen Kiew dann wieder leute wenn der kampf weitergeht was die regierung wahrscheinlich vermeiden möchten.



Auch wenn Kiev die Möglichkeit zur Entwaffnung besagter Gruppen hätte, würde Sie es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht tun. Da nur über diese, die Annäherung zum Westen stattfinden kann. Auch diejenigen die da angeblich nicht "Rechts" sein wollen  in der Regierung sind heimliche Sympathisanten oder Unterstützer. Den jeder dort weiß das es ohne die "Rechten Kräfte" kein Maidan gegeben hätte.

Man muss nur mal den Vorsitzenden der rechten Partei da hören (der im übrigen auch gegen uns Deutsche hetzt), da weiß man sofort an wen man da geraten ist. Erstaunlich nur das unsere Regierung diese Leute auch noch mit Geld unterstützt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und deshalb, ist es falsch Russland den Bruch des Völkerrechts vorzuwerfen. Ich kann auch nicht ungestraft jemand einen "Mörder" nennen, solange diese Person nicht wirksam verurteilt worden ist. Nennt sich Verleumdung. Ist in nahezu jeder Rechtsordnung auch eine Straftat.



Hmmm... - unbegründet kannst das nicht. Unverurteilt afaik schon, Boulevardblätter nutzen den Ausdruck regelmäßig ungestraft im Umfeld von Tötungsdelikten, bevor ein Urteil gefallen ist. Aber nur gegenüber den Tätern selbst. Etwas anderes ist es, wenn man die Bezeichnung nutzt, ohne dass die Belege für eine Tat vorliegen.



> Du hast mich da doch selber darauf hingewiesen, bei den Vorgängen auf dem Maidan. Ich darf ja meine Meinung zu den "Demonstranten" mit Hinweis auf genau diese Regel, nicht äußern.



Bitte Unterscheiden:
Deine Aussagen über "die Demonstranten" beschuldigen ettliche tausend Einzelpersonen. Ich denke nicht, dass du zu jeder einzelnen dieser Person Quellen vorliegen hast, die für diese Person die von dir geäußerten Anschuldigungen belegen? Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hast du (oder irgendwer anders) nicht einmal eine abschließende Liste der Demonstrationsteilnehmer. Ohne Quellen zu den einzelnen Personen würdest du aber Unterstellungen gegenüber Personen äußern, über die du rein gar nichts weißt. Derartige diffamierende Verallgemeinerungen sind hier unerwünscht. (Die Gewalttäter, die auf dem Maidan aktiv waren, als solche zu Bezeichnen, ist dagegen vollkommen legitim. Der -mangels Informationen kaum differnzierbare- Knackpunkt ist, wer und wieviele das waren.)
Im Falle der Krim sieht die Situation anders aus. Es gibt mit Russland genau einen Akteur. Die Quellenlage ist mittlerweile recht gut - es gibt ein Geständnis des Staatschefs. Damit ist weitestgehend klar, wer was wann gemacht hat - nicht einmal du scheinst meine Ausführungen anzuzweifeln. Und natürlich kann man im Rahmen einer Diskussion das Geschehene mit entsprechenden Normen abgleichen.
Ebenso erlaubt sollte es übrigens sein, die UN als politische Instanz zu dem Thema zu zitieren.




> Russland wurde für seinen angeblichen Bruch des Völkerrechts aus der G8 geworfen und mit Sanktionen bestraft.
> 
> Warum wird das eigentlich nihct mit den anderen Veto-Mächte gemacht? Jede einzelne Veto-Macht hat in der Vergangenheit das Völkerrecht mit Füßen getreten. Warum wird hier an Russland ein Exempel statuiert?



Exempel? Für wen?
Warum in der Vergangenheit gewisse Völkerrechtsverstöße ungeahndet blieben wäre, wie mehrfach gesagt, jeweils ein Thema für einen eigenen Thread. Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich sagen, dass die Reaktionen der EU und der USA auf Russlands Handeln derzeit weniger etwas mit dem Völkerrecht als solchen zu tun haben und auf die schädigende Wirkung für den befreundeten Staat Ukraine im speziellen sowie mit dem allgemeinen Bruch des Budapester Memorandums im weiteren zurückgehen. Russland hat internationale Vereinbarungen einseitig und in sehr radikaler Form aufgekündigt - die Gegenparteien kündigen ihrerseits Vereinbarungen z.B. zur Reisefreiheit und dem Warenverkehr.

Andere Nationen, die zwar sehr wohl das Völkerrecht hochhalten und Russlands Vorgehen als Verstoß dagegen klassifiziert haben, aber keine weiteren Abkommen mit Russland hatten, die gebrochen wurden, haben dagegen keine Sanktionen verhängt. Umgekehrt wurden Russlands Militäreinsätze in Georgien 2008 von den heutigen Sanktionionierern genauso verurteilt, wie Russlands jetziges Vorgehen auf der Krim - aber es gab keine Sanktionen, möglicherweise weil die Bindungen von USA und EU an Georgien weitaus schwächer sind und Russland keine multilateralen Abkommen zum Thema gebrochen hat, weil es schlicht keine gab.



> 1. Russische Streitkräfte dürfen sich auf der Krim bewegen, auch außerhalb des Stützpunktes, siehe den Vertrag der das regelt.
> 
> Genau so wie wir den amerikanischen, britischen und auch französischen Streitkräften erlauben auf unserem Staatsgebiet, sich zu bewegen.



Weder amerikanische noch britische noch französische noch russische Truppen haben das Recht, auf fremden Territorium Straßensperren zu errichten, die Arbeit staatlicher Institutionen zu verhindern oder gar Militärgerät zu beschlagnahmen und auf Soldaten zu schießen. Genau das haben Putins "grüne Männchen" aber gemacht. Sie haben sich nicht einfach auf der Krim zu/von ihren Stützpunkten bewegt, sondern sie waren militärisch im Einsatz.



> 2. Nach deiner Logik, wäre dann ja auch die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Amerikaner vom britischen Empire eine Verletzung des Völkerrechts.



?? Wo bitte schön beschäftige ich mich mit einer der amerikanischen Unabhängigkeit vergleichbaren Situation und dem Völkerrecht??

Ein Völkerrechtsbruch auf der Krim lag in dem Moment vor, in dem russische Truppen auf der Krim militärisch eingesetzt wurden. Es wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass ein anderer Staat in die britisch-nordamerikanischen Kolonien einmarschiert wäre. (Ziemlich sicher bin ich mir, dass die Anwesenheit fremder Truppen keine größere Rolle für die Unabhängigkeitserklärung spielte. Es wurden nicht erst die britischen Truppen durch eine dritte Macht neutralisiert und dann die Unabhängigkeit erklärt, sondern es gab einen Unabhängigkeitskrieg zwischen Kolonisten und Mutterland. Ohne Beteiligung einer weiteren Macht, also eines Aggressors, kann nun einmal kein Angriffskrieg/keine Aggressionshandlung im Sinne der UN/Völkerrecht, wie auf der Krim, vorliegen.)





> Das Parlament (also die legitime Vertretung der Krimbewohner) hat sich für Unabhängig erklärt. Das hat mit einer Diktatur nichts zu tun. Danach wurden die Bewohner (obwohl das Parlament das nicht mal tun müsste) gefragt, ob sich die Krim der russischen Föderation anschließen will. Das wurde bejaht.



Die gewählte Regionalverwaltung der ukrainischen Krim war überhaupt nicht zu einer Unabhängigkeitserklärung berechtigt oder hat diese im letzten Wahlkampf auch nur mehrheitlich vertreten. Dementsprechend war sie dazu nicht demokratisch legitimiert. International anerkannte Wahlen gab es in der autonomen Republik Krim nie - aus bekannten, hier thematisierten und meiner Erinnerung nach nicht wiederlegten Gründen.




> Ich meinte die Grenze der ehemaligen DDR. Da hat das Parlament auch den "Anschluss" zur BRD beschlossen. Grenzen sind nicht endgültig.



Das sicherlich nicht. Aber Grenzverschiebungen durch Militäreinsatz sind abzulehnen. Wenn ich nicht irre hatte man das, trotz z.T. erheblicher Spannnungen, in Europa auch für fast 60 Jahre geschafft (sieht man mal von der Schaffung komplett neuer Grenzen im Zuge des Jugoslawien-Zerfalls ab), bis Russland wieder damit angefangen hat...




> A) Russische Streitkräfte dürften sich auf der Krim aufhalten und bewegen, regelte der Vertrag.



Aber sie dürfen dort nicht gegen den ukrainischen Staat eingesetzt werden.



> B) Der gewählte Präsident in Kiew wurde nicht demokratische per Wahl seines Amtes enthoben. Die Absetzung durch das Parlament hatte weder die notwendige Mehrheit, noch ist das Verfahren, dass das Parlament durchgeführt hat, in der ukrainischen Verfassung vorgesehen.
> Die damit nicht legitime neue Regierung in Kiew, hat als einen der ersten Schritte russisches als Amtssprache abgesetzt.



Alles kein Bestandteil der Kausalkette. Und letzteres ist sogar eine falsche Unterstellung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



> Ahja, deshalb hat die Inquistion das auch entsprechend durchgesetzt? Klingt legitim.



Ich bin kein Historiker und das Thema ist weit offtopic, aber nach allem, was ich auch selbst zu der Sache finden konnte, hat die Inquisition das eben nicht durchgesetzt, auch wenn dies später behauptet wurde. Für Leute, die Medien gerne kritisch betrachten, könnten sich weitere Recherchen zu diesem Abgeschlossenen Beispiel einer "Lügenpresse" vielleicht lohnen...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Februar 2015)

@ruyvan_macaran: Manchmal ist weniger mehr

Ein Frage hätte ich an dich: Wo bitte haben Russische Soldaten auf der Krim jemanden beschossen, als diese annektiert wurde?

Zitat: "die Arbeit staatlicher Institutionen zu verhindern oder gar Militärgerät zu beschlagnahmen und auf Soldaten zu schießen."


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2015)

De facto ist doch jetzt ein Teil der Ukraine an Russland abgetreten worden.

Egal was jetzt dieses Minsk II Abkommen besagt.

Selbst freie Wahlen werden daran nix ändern.

Jetzt geht es im Endeffekt nur darum,

dass beide Seiten ohne Gesichtsverlust,

aus dieser K..... rauskommen. Die Ukraine an sich,

spielt da keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Februar 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> De facto ist doch jetzt ein Teil der Ukraine an Russland abgetreten worden.
> 
> Egal was jetzt dieses Minsk II Abkommen besagt.
> 
> ...



Die Ukraine hat sich selbst ans Bein gepis**. Die wollten sich an den Westen annähern und haben dabei sich von den USA Honig ums Maul schmieren lassen. Da Russland immer wieder von den USA verarscht worden ist ("Es wird keine Ausweitung des NATO-Raumes mehr geben"), denkt sich Putin jetzt: "Jetzt ist Feierabend, wir haben den vor 25 Jahren die Souveränität geschenkt und zum Dank muss man sich von Timoschenko/Konsorten beleidigen lassen."

Ohne den Zerfall der Sowjet-Union hätte es überhaupt keine Ukraine gegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2015)

Nö, die Ukraine war immer schon ein Spielball im europäischen Machtpoker.

Die Frage ist nur, wer hat das am cleversten ausgenutzt.

Die andere Frage wäre dann, ohne den Zerfall der UdSSR , hätten wir immer noch den kalten Krieg.


----------



## QUAD4 (16. Februar 2015)

> zum Thema Fullquote siehe Forenregeln


Quelle: https://de.informnapalm.org/top-10-...er-ukraine-nach-materialien-von-informnapalm/
der artikel wurde unter anderem von jürgen roth auf facebook gepostet. jürgen roth ist der top jornalist wenn es um wirtschaftskriminalität geht sowohl in russland wie auch deutschland.


es wäre schön wenn der artikel auch stehen bleibt und nicht gelöscht wird wie vorher. zensur ist ja immer so toll, ne!?. der jenige "super-intelligenz-mod" kann sich auch melden wenn er was löscht. und wenn manche artikel nicht direkt mit dem thema ukraine zu tun haben dann gehören sie dennoch indirekt aus geostrategischer politik doch dazu. nur so bekommt man ein bild vom ganzen.
ich muss nicht immer alles in eigener sprache niederschreiben. die artikel sprechen für sich und die leute die hier mitlesen können sich ihr eigenes bild machen. sonst fragt jeder nach direkt nach "beweise" und woher ich meine "erkenntnisse" habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @ruyvan_macaran: Manchmal ist weniger mehr



Spätestens, wenn juristische Details ins Feld geführt werden, ist weniger oft zuwenig 



> Ein Frage hätte ich an dich: Wo bitte haben Russische Soldaten auf der Krim jemanden beschossen, als diese annektiert wurde?
> 
> Zitat: "die Arbeit staatlicher Institutionen zu verhindern oder gar Militärgerät zu beschlagnahmen und auf Soldaten zu schießen."



Z.B.: Tote bei Schießerei auf ukrainischem Krim-Stützpunkt
Gab iirc rund ein dutzend Fälle mit Todesfolge insgesamt, auch wenn ich sie spontan nicht wiederfinde. (Da Putin zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch behauptet hat, nichts mit den "grünen Männchen" zu tun zu haben, sind gezielte Google-Suchen leider schwierig - jede Nachrichtenseite hat andere Umschreibungen verwendet)




Adi1 schrieb:


> De facto ist doch jetzt ein Teil der Ukraine an Russland abgetreten worden.
> 
> Egal was jetzt dieses Minsk II Abkommen besagt.



Die Minsker Verhandlungen sagen gar nichts zur Krim. Da geht es allein um den Donbass. Die Krim gilt scheinbar als vergessen. Würde mich nicht einmal wundern, wenn die wegen der Krim gegen Russland verhängten Sanktionen am Ende wegen Eingeständnissen der Separatisten im Donbass wieder aufgehoben werden. (A&B => C&D  )




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat sich selbst ans Bein gepis**. Die wollten sich an den Westen annähern und haben dabei sich von den USA Honig ums Maul schmieren lassen. Da Russland immer wieder von den USA verarscht worden ist ("Es wird keine Ausweitung des NATO-Raumes mehr geben"), denkt sich Putin jetzt: "Jetzt ist Feierabend, wir haben den vor 25 Jahren die Souveränität geschenkt und zum Dank muss man sich von Timoschenko/Konsorten beleidigen lassen."



Jup, DIESE Vorstellung von ""Souveränität"", hat Putin offensichtlich: "ihr dürft machen, was ihr wollt, solange ihr das macht, was ich will"




QUAD4 schrieb:


> Quelle: https://de.informnapalm.org/top-10-...er-ukraine-nach-materialien-von-informnapalm/
> der artikel wurde unter anderem von jürgen roth auf facebook gepostet. jürgen roth ist der top jornalist wenn es um wirtschaftskriminalität geht sowohl in russland wie auch deutschland.
> 
> 
> es wäre schön wenn der artikel auch stehen bleibt und nicht gelöscht wird wie vorher. zensur ist ja immer so toll, ne!?. .



Dein letzte Post wurde nicht aus inhaltlichen Gründen ausgeblendet, soll weil du mit deinem riesigen Fullquote sowohl den Thread zugespamst als auch gegen gelten Urheberrechte verstößt. Ich entferne mal dein erneutes Fullquote 


Zum Inhalt: Lange Liste, darunter auch 1-2 interessante Punkte (T-72B3 -wobei ich nicht weiß, wie gut Laien den von ukrainischen T-72-Modifikationen unterscheiden können). Aber unschön, dass die Seite auch bunt Systeme untermischt, die sehr wohl aus den Beständen der ukrainischen Streitkräfte hätten erbeutet werden können, die nur pro-ukrainischen Quellen zu sehen sind oder/und die man auf den (tief in der Seite vergrabenen) "Beweis"-Bildern überhaupt nicht eindeutig erkennen kann. Hätte man sich auf russiche Medien und definitiv nicht-ukrainische Einheiten konzentriert, hätte die Liste vielleicht nur 2-3 Punkte gehabt, wäre aber wenigstens ein Tatsachenbericht ohne Stimmungsmache gewesen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B.: Tote bei Schießerei auf ukrainischem Krim-Stützpunkt
> Gab iirc rund ein dutzend Fälle mit Todesfolge insgesamt, auch wenn ich sie spontan nicht wiederfinde. (Da Putin zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch behauptet hat, nichts mit den "grünen Männchen" zu tun zu haben, sind gezielte Google-Suchen leider schwierig - jede Nachrichtenseite hat andere Umschreibungen verwendet)


"ein dutzend Fälle mit Todesfolge insgesamt" und dass die Täter Putins"grüne Männchen" gewesen sein sollen....
Dafür hätte ich gern von dir Beweise, da du dies als "Fakt" darstellst!


----------



## Anticrist (16. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Täter Putins"grüne Männchen"



Putin hat es im Interview offen zugegen, das reicht nicht als Beweis? 
Oder bist du gerade einfach nur verwirrt, weil da (mal wieder) was nicht in dein Weltbild passt?


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Februar 2015)

Putin hat im Interview offen zugegeben, dass seine grünen Männchen auf der Krim auf 12 Personen, die daran gestorben sind, geschossen haben??? 
Beweise das bitte!


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Februar 2015)

Poroschenkos Familie aus Kiew geflohen – Hintergrund: Ultimatum des Rechten Sektors wegen Kessel von Debaltsevo | RT Deutsch

Jetzt wirds lustig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "ein dutzend Fälle mit Todesfolge insgesamt" und dass die Täter Putins"grüne Männchen" gewesen sein sollen....
> Dafür hätte ich gern von dir Beweise, da du dies als "Fakt" darstellst!



On Thursday, when asked about the soldiers widely known as the green men, Putin acknowledged that they were Russian.
Putinâ€™s remarks raise fears of future moves against Ukraine - The Washington Post

Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin ehrt Landsleute, die sich um den Anschluss der Krim „verdient gemacht haben
Ukraine-Krise: Putin verleiht Auszeichnungen fÃ¼r "RÃ¼ckfÃ¼hrung der Krim" - Politik - Tagesspiegel


Reicht das oder möchtest du behaupten, Putin würde Lügen, wenn er militärischen Einheiten als zu ihm gehörig bezeichnet?

Zum tödlichen Waffeinsatz noch ein weiterer Link:
Russen greifen ukrainische Stützpunkte auf der Krim an - | WAZ.de


Wie bereits gesagt ist eine abschließende Sammlung von Berichten kaum möglich, da es aufgrund der seinerzeit diffusen Quellenlage keine einheitlichen Stichworte gibt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat sich selbst ans Bein gepis**. Die wollten sich an den Westen annähern und haben dabei sich von den USA Honig ums Maul schmieren lassen. Da Russland immer wieder von den USA verarscht worden ist ("Es wird keine Ausweitung des NATO-Raumes mehr geben"), denkt sich Putin jetzt: "Jetzt ist Feierabend, wir haben den vor 25 Jahren die Souveränität geschenkt und zum Dank muss man sich von Timoschenko/Konsorten beleidigen lassen."



Jedes Land hat das Recht einem Bündnis beizutreten, egal um welches Bündnis es sich handelt.
Nur weil man beitreten will bedeutet das ja nicht automatisch, dass man aufgenommen wird.
Die Türkei bemüht sich seit Jahren Mitglied der EU zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach sind sie aber weiter davon entfernt als jemals zuvor -- was jedoch wieder ein anders Thema ist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> On Thursday, when asked about the soldiers widely known as the green men, Putin acknowledged that they were Russian.
> Putinâ€™s remarks raise fears of future moves against Ukraine - The Washington Post
> 
> Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin ehrt Landsleute, die sich um den Anschluss der Krim „verdient gemacht haben
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "Putins grüne Männchen" nicht Putins grüne Männchen waren!
So etwas zu behaupten oder mir so eine Behauptung in den Mund legen zu wollen, wäre eine Unterstellung!

Ich hatte dich nur nach  Beweisen für deine Faktenaussage gefragt/gebeten!
Du bleibst bei deiner Aussage, obwohl du es nicht beweisen kannst?



=ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 14Hannes88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jedes Land hat das Recht einem Bündnis beizutreten, egal um welches Bündnis es sich handelt.
> Nur weil man beitreten will bedeutet das ja nicht automatisch, dass man aufgenommen wird.
> Die Türkei bemüht sich seit Jahren Mitglied der EU zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach sind sie aber weiter davon entfernt als jemals zuvor -- was jedoch wieder ein anders Thema ist.



Lustig... was wäre wenn die Ukraine, die es ja bis zum Ende der Sowjet-Union garnicht gab, als Teil Russlands hätte der NATO beitreten wollen... die Ukraine war so etwas wie eine Provinz Russlands. Auch muss man bedenken das sich ebenfalls die Ukraine nicht an geltende Regelungen gehalten hat und nur dadurch wurde letztendlich die Krim annektiert, die ja mehr oder weniger ein "Geschenk" Russlands war.

Ob die Ukraine aufgenommen wird oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Fakt ist aber, dass derzeit Staaten der Nato die Ukraine mit finanziellen Mittel unterstützt... was ja eigentlich laut Regelung untersagt ist. Also deutet nach meiner Meinung nach alles darauf hin, dass ein Eintritt in dieses "bündnis" unmittelbar bevor steht (wobei unmittelbar mehere Jahrzehnte sein können).

Nur durch das Wohlwollen Russlands ist die Ukraine heute ein souveränes Land... mir geht es einfach um den moralischen Fakt (Aber wie das heute so mit der Moral ist, kann man die mittlerweile in der Pfeife rauchen...). Nur durch Machtgeilheit und Gier ist die Ukraine in der Lage in der Sie heute ist und das geht nicht nur von Putin aus. Das Putin selbstverständlich eigene Interessen verfolgt bestreite ich auch garnicht. Aber in diesem Falle gehören zwei dazu.

Eventuell sogar Drei (Murica).


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Lustig... was wäre wenn die Ukraine, die es ja bis zum Ende der Sowjet-Union garnicht gab, als Teil Russlands hätte der NATO beitreten wollen... die Ukraine war so etwas wie eine Provinz Russlands. Auch muss man bedenken das sich ebenfalls die Ukraine nicht an geltende Regelungen gehalten hat und nur dadurch wurde letztendlich die Krim annektiert, die ja mehr oder weniger ein "Geschenk" Russlands war.



Die Ukraine gab es ja vor dem 1. Weltkrieg. Nur eben nicht als gemeinsamer Staat, sondern als Vielvölkerstaat.
Erst nach dem Weltkrieg sind die Sowjets einmarschiert und haben die Ukraine besetzt und sie annektiert. 
Also genau das, was sie heute mit der Krim gemacht haben. 
Daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass es die Ukraine als Staat nie gab.



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Ob die Ukraine aufgenommen wird oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Fakt ist aber, dass derzeit Staaten der Nato die Ukraine mit finanziellen Mittel unterstützt... was ja eigentlich laut Regelung untersagt ist. Also deutet nach meiner Meinung nach alles darauf hin, dass ein Eintritt in dieses "bündnis" unmittelbar bevor steht (wobei unmittelbar mehere Jahrzehnte sein können).



Jeder versucht seinen Einfluss zu vergrößern oder was auch immer. Das geht in der heutigen Zeit nun mal mit Geld am Besten.
Was also die EU macht, macht auch Russland. Ich würde da nicht mit dem Finger auf einem zeigen sondern alle Seiten kritisieren.



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Nur durch das Wohlwollen Russlands ist die Ukraine heute ein souveränes Land... mir geht es einfach um den moralischen Fakt (Aber wie das heute so mit der Moral ist, kann man die mittlerweile in der Pfeife rauchen...). Nur durch Machtgeilheit und Gier ist die Ukraine in der Lage in der Sie heute ist und das geht nicht nur von Putin aus. Das Putin selbstverständlich eigene Interessen verfolgt bestreite ich auch garnicht. Aber in diesem Falle gehören zwei dazu.



Die Ukraine haben auf ihre Atomwaffen verzichtet. Dafür hat Russland der Ukraine volle Souveränität und Gebiete zugesprochen.
Wer hat denn hier jetzt ein Versprechen gebrochen? Die Ukraine haben auch heute noch keine Atomwaffen. Russland hat sich aber ein Teil der Ukraine einverleibt.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (17. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ukraine gab es ja vor dem 1. Weltkrieg. Nur eben nicht als gemeinsamer Staat, sondern als Vielvölkerstaat.
> Erst nach dem Weltkrieg sind die Sowjets einmarschiert und haben die Ukraine besetzt und sie annektiert.
> Also genau das, was sie heute mit der Krim gemacht haben.
> Daher würde ich nicht sagen, dass es die Ukraine als Staat nie gab.
> ...



So ein Quatsch... die Ostukraine wurde schon lange im 17. Jahrhundert von Russland erobert und hieß damals schon Neurussland. Die Westukraine gehörte gar zu Polen und wechselte mehrmals den Besitzer. Bis schließlich nachdem zweiten Weltkrieg Polen nach Westen vergrößerte und die Sowjetunion dafür Teile der Westukraine nahm.

Es gab übrigens einen Vertrag vor dem Maidan, indem die Janukowitsch-Regierung Russland die Stationierung seiner Truppen auf der Krim bis 2042 zusagte. Später lies die "neue Regierung" diese für Nichtig erklären... also wer hat hier bitte schön eine Regelung missachtet???


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Es gab übrigens einen Vertrag vor dem Maidan, indem die Janukowitsch-Regierung Russland die Stationierung seiner Truppen auf der Krim bis 2042 zusagte. Später lies die "neue Regierung" diese für Nichtig erklären... also wer hat hier bitte schön eine Regelung missachtet???



Wo das denn?
Juschtschenko hatte Russland gedroht, den Pachtvertrag nicht zu verlängern aufgrund der Georgien Krise.
Janukowitsch hat das 2010 aber dann doch gemacht, bis 2042, dafür sicherte Russland der Ukraine zu, Erdgas preiswerter zu liefern.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die neue Regierung in Kiew diesen Vertrag plötzlich auflösen wollte. Gab auch keinen Grund dazu. Die Ukraine bekommt preiswerteres Erdgas und dafür nutzen die Russen die Krim als Stützpunkt für ihre Schwarzmeerflotte.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass sich Russland die Krim deswegen geholt hat, weil vor der Küste noch unerschlossene Ölfelder sind. Diese sollten gefördert werden.
Den Zuschlag hatte Exxon bekommen. Doch nun hat ihn Lukoil.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Poroschenkos Familie aus Kiew geflohen – Hintergrund: Ultimatum des Rechten Sektors wegen Kessel von Debaltsevo | RT Deutsch
> 
> Jetzt wirds lustig...



Breaking News, mehr Informationen in Kuerze ...

... ei wann kommen sie denn?

Die Wartezeit koennte man ja mit der Benennung der russischen und ukrainischen Quellen ueberbruecken. Wenn es welche gibt. Denn selbst RT (ohne Deutsch) war sich fuer diese Raeuberpistole zu schade.

Alles, was ich gefunden habe, war die Seite eines ukrainischen Boulevardblattes, demzufolge eine Frau mit Kindern einen Charterflug gebucht haben soll und Prominente das Land verlassen. Wer diese Personen sind wird ebensowenig beantwortet wie die Gruende fuer ihre Reisen (vielleicht Urlaub? es wimmelt dort ja gerade von Urlaubern) benannt werden.

Aber so arbeitet Radio Moskau halt. Man pickt sich ein mikroskopisch kleines Koernchen Wahrheit, goebbelt sich eine weltbildkompatible Luege drumherum und pustet diesen [Selbstzensur] ins Internet. Irgendwas wird schon haengenbleiben.

On Topic:

Eine Frage der Moral - Separatisten bringen Debalzewe den totalen Frieden


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

Tja, es sieht so aus, als ob zur Lösung dieser prekären Lage eine Seite nachgeben müsste. Der Klügere gibt nach, so heißt es, aber leider scheinen beide Seiten dumm bzw. dickköpfig und stur zu sein. Dann sollen sie sich halt weiter gegenseitig  totschiessen. Merkel und Hollande haben alle Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen, um den Konflikt friedlich beizulegen, aber der Kindergarten da unten will weiter Krieg spielen.  Dann kann ich nur so zynisch sein und viel Spaß wünschen.


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

Der Postillon hat schon vorher berichtet. Waffenruhe von 0:00 bis Bruch der Waffenruhe um 0.04 Uhr vereinbart.

Unsere Angi hat sich vor Ort sogar ein kleines Haus gekauft, damit sie es zu den Verhandlungen über neue Waffenruhen nicht so weit hat.

Du hast es ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht.. wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.. jetzt sollen sie ihre Suppe doch bitteschön auch auslöffeln.
Waffen dafür werden ja offensichtlich genug geliefert


Edit: hab ich was überlesen? Wo sind die "NATO Kriegstreiber" Rufe?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

Debalzewe wurde von den Separatisten erobert. 

Ukraine bestätigt Fall von Debalzewe - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## efdev (17. Februar 2015)

naja da wird die lage aber nur den seperatisten die schuld gegeben



> Die prowestliche Regierung in Kiew beschuldigte Russland und die prorussischen Separatisten, den Friedensprozess in der Ostukraine zu zerstören. Der stellvertretende Chef der ukrainischen Präsidialverwaltung, Waleri Tschaly, sagte, Russland und die Aufständischen hielten sich nicht an die in Minsk vereinbarte Waffenruhe. "Sie sind dabei, die Hoffnung auf Frieden zu zerstören."



dabei war doch erst vor kurzem die nachricht das die rechten der west ukraine keine lust auf aufhören haben
Ukraine: Rechtsextreme Miliz lehnt Waffenruhe und Vereinbarung von Minsk ab | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

Es steht für mich außer Frage , dass beide Seiten für den Bruch der Waffenruhe verantwortlich sind. Kiew hätte seine Soldaten in Debalzewe schon vor Inkrafttreten der Waffenruhe zurückziehen bzw ausbrechen lassen sollen, um kein Konfliktpotential zu bieten. Es ist nämlich schon länger bekannt, dass die Separatisten diese Stadt als Verbindungsknoten zwischen Luhansk und Donezk unbedingt haben wollen. Kiew hätte hier meiner Meinung nach einfach der Klügere sein und als erster den Finger vom Anzug nehmen müssen. 

PS: Dass die "Rechtsextreme Miliz" die Waffenruhe ablehnt, stimmt laut dieser Quelle nicht. 

Waffenruhe in der Ukraine: "Die Welt hält den Atem an" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

PPS:

Russische Panzer, die von Russland nicht exportiert werden, wurden in der Ukraine gesichtet:

Russische Panzer in Ukraine gesichtet

PPPS:

Ein deutsches Nummernschild an einem ukrainischen Panzer war hier mal Thema: 



> [...]inzwischen hat sich auch der Kreis Borken zurückgemeldet: Das  Überführungskennzeichen wurde 2011 an einen Ukrainer ausgegeben, der  damals einen Lkw überführte. Das Kennzeichen besaß eine Gültigkeit von  fünf Tagen. Und auch das Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt lässt sich nun doch zu  folgender Spekulation hinreißen: "Evtl. hat jemand das Kennzeichen ohne  einen Zulassungsgrund montiert."



Das deutsche Kennzeichen am ukrainischen Panzer


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> PPS:
> 
> Russische Panzer, die von Russland nicht exportiert werden, wurden in der Ukraine gesichtet:
> 
> Russische Panzer in Ukraine gesichtet



Nur ein Videobeleg für das, was lange offensichtlich war... aber schon bitter, das es ausgerechnet von einem RT Journalisten kommt, dem wahrscheinlich garnicht bewusst war, was er da filmt - hat eine gewisse Ironie


Edit:
Crowdfunding finanzierte Seite kommt zu dem Schluss, das die Ukraine von russischem Boden aus beschossen wurde.

Ukraine und Bellingcat: Russland soll das Land beschossen haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Aber bestimmt alle nur gekauft, das ist die 5. Kolonne der NATO, die uns mit einer aktuellen Propagandawelle auf den 3. Weltkrieg vorbereitet


----------



## efdev (17. Februar 2015)

aha damit wäre das ominöse kennzeichen geklärt sehr schön 

das mit den russichen panzern schein noch nicht ganz geklärt zu sein klingt aber nicht besonders gut.
Das die Waffenruhe weitestgehend von beiden seiten eingehalten wird klingt doch sehr gut, ich hoffe es bleibt auch dabei dann gibt es auch ein wenig hoffnung auf frieden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht genau, inwieweit die Waffenruhe noch eingehalten wird. In Debalzewe jedenfalls hats die letzten Tage schlimmer geknallt als vor der Waffenruhe.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2015)

Hier gib es uebrigens die englischsprachige Version der 2001er Volkszaehlung der Ukraine. Interessantes Zahlenmaterial


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

Auch interessant:

Ukraine und Bellingcat: Russland soll das Land beschossen haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Taonris (17. Februar 2015)

Leugnen die Russen eigentlich noch das sie Truppen in der Ostukraine haben? Ich habe den Konflikt in den letzten paar Wochen nicht mehr so aktiv verfolgt.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2015)

> die Wahrheit ist das erste Opfer des Krieges



hier war diese schon viel früher hinüber.

Man muss sich ja regelrecht die infos zwischen den nzeilen suchen alle lügen


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es steht für mich außer Frage , dass beide Seiten für den Bruch der Waffenruhe verantwortlich sind. Kiew hätte seine Soldaten in Debalzewe schon vor Inkrafttreten der Waffenruhe zurückziehen bzw ausbrechen lassen sollen, um kein Konfliktpotential zu bieten. Es ist nämlich schon länger bekannt, dass die Separatisten diese Stadt als Verbindungsknoten zwischen Luhansk und Donezk unbedingt haben wollen. Kiew hätte hier meiner Meinung nach einfach der Klügere sein und als erster den Finger vom Anzug nehmen müssen.
> 
> PS: Dass die "Rechtsextreme Miliz" die Waffenruhe ablehnt, stimmt laut dieser Quelle nicht.
> 
> Waffenruhe in der Ukraine: "Die Welt hält den Atem an" - SPIEGEL ONLINE





			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> Vor Inkrafttreten der Waffenruhe wurden auch Zweifel laut, ob sie auch Freiwilligen-Verbände ukrainischer Nationalisten befolgen würden. Der Chef des rechtsextremen "Rechten Sektors" Dmytro Jarosch verkündete, dass "Abmachungen mit prorussischen Terroristen keinerlei juristische Kraft" hätten. Auch der letzte Satz von Jaroschs Statement war nicht beruhigend: "Tod den russisch-terroristischen Besetzern".





			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich untersteht "Rechter Sektor" aber nicht der Nationalgarde. Die Seite der Truppe wurde offenbar gehackt.


Natürlich untersteht der Rechte Sektor nicht der Nationalgarde. Es ist ja nur eine Partei voller rechtsextremer. Aber die Battalione Aidar, Azov und Donbass sympathisieren mit der Partei und haben schon bekanntermaßen genug Kriegsverbrechen begangen.
Und genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde die Seite gehackt....so naiv? 



Split99999 schrieb:


> PPS:
> 
> Russische Panzer, die von Russland nicht exportiert werden, wurden in der Ukraine gesichtet:
> 
> Russische Panzer in Ukraine gesichtet



Erstens kann ich dort nirgendwo erkennen, dass es explizit russische Panzer sind. Weder Flaggen, Kennzeichen oder technische Merkmale weisen darauf hin. Wie man zu dem Entschluss kommt, bleibt mir schleierhaft.


Und zu den deutschen Kennzeichen: Wieso macht man da überhaupt irgendwelche Kennzeichen drauf? Das ist Kriegsgerät, das braucht keine Zeichen. Ich könnte es noch bei einem Versorgungs-LKW verstehen, aber an einem Schützenpanzer?


----------



## Poulton (17. Februar 2015)

Da ja ein neues Weißbuch für die Bundeswehr verabschiedet werden soll, interessant was im Alten stand:
Neues Weißbuch: Regierung überdenkt Sicheitsstrategie - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


> Das jüngste Weißbuch von 2006 bezeichnete das Land noch als "herausgehobenen Partner", mit dem eine engere Kooperation sowohl in der Europäischen Union (EU) als auch in der Nato angestrebt werde.


oder um direkt daraus zu zitieren:


Spoiler



Seite 24:


> Ein weiteres vorrangiges Ziel deutscher Sicherheitspolitik ist darüber hinaus die Stärkung des europäischen Stabilitätsraums durch Festigung und Ausbau der europäischen Integration und durch aktive Nachbarschaftspolitik der Europäischen Union mit den Staaten Osteuropas, des südlichen Kaukasus, Zentralasiens und des Mittelmeerraums. Zugleich gilt es, eine dauerhafte und belastbare Sicherheitspartnerschaft mit Russland zu entwickeln und zu vertiefen.


Seite 32:


> Mit Russland besteht seit Verabschiedung der NATO-Russland-Grundakte im Jahre 1997 eine herausgehobene Beziehung. Im NATO-Russland-Rat, der in seiner jetzigen Form 2002 ins Leben gerufen wurde, arbeiten die Bündnispartner und Russland auf gleicher Augenhöhe „zu 27“ zusammen. Dies gilt gleichermaßen für den politischen Dialog wie für die praktische Kooperation. Ein prominentes Beispiel für die erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit ist die Beteiligung Russlands am NATO-geführten Friedenseinsatz im Kosovo (KFOR) von 1999 bis 2003. Auch der gemeinsame Kampf gegen den internationalen Terrorismus ist ein Bereich, in dem Russland und die NATO zusammenarbeiten. Mit der Ukraine unterhält die NATO seit Abschluss der NATO-Ukraine-Charta von 1997 eine besondere Partnerschaft. Sie leistet einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Unterstützung von Reformen im Verteidigungsbe
> reich und zur politischen Transformation des Landes. Die wesentlichen Bereiche der Zusammenarbeit sind im NATO-Ukraine-Aktionsplan von 2002 niedergelegt. Seit 2005 führen die Bündnispartner und die Ukraine einen „intensivierten Dialog“ über Beitrittsfragen. Auch die Ukraine trägt zu NATO-geführten Operationen bei.


Seite 59:


> Deutschland hat ein besonderes Interesse daran, dass die Modernisierung Russlands durch eine verstärkte politische, wirtschaftliche und gesellschaftliche Zusammenarbeit unterstützt wird. Deutschland fördert daher die Verbesserung der politischen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Zusammenarbeit Russlands mit der Europäischen Union und setzt sich für eine noch engere Kooperation mit der Nordatlantischen Allianz ein.





Soviel zum Märchen, dass man vorhat(te) Russland, in welcher Art auch immer, an den Kragen zu wollen oder zumindest zu bedrohen. 




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das ist Kriegsgerät, das braucht keine Zeichen. Ich könnte es noch bei einem Versorgungs-LKW verstehen, aber an einem Schützenpanzer?


Alle Fahrzeuge der Bundeswehr müssen sogar zur Abgasuntersuchung, TÜV, etc. und diese bestehen, ansonsten müssen sie in der Kaserne bleiben. Selbst wenn das Fahrzeug gerade im Auslandseinsatz ist. 
Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei anderen Armeen ähnlich aussieht. Hauptsache der Amtsschimmel wiehert.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Natürlich untersteht der Rechte Sektor nicht der Nationalgarde. Es ist ja nur eine Partei voller rechtsextremer. Aber die Battalione Aidar, Azov und Donbass sympathisieren mit der Partei und haben schon bekanntermaßen genug Kriegsverbrechen begangen.
> Und genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde die Seite gehackt....so naiv?



Der aktuelle Präsident gehört der gleichen Partei an wie der alte Präsident.
War also der alte Präsident, den du hier so sehr verteidigst und zurück wünscht, ebenfalls ein Rechtsextremer?

Ich hab ja Jauch gesehen und man hat das Gelächter im Publikum gehört, als der russische Botschafter erklärt hat, dass Russland keine Waffen liefert und anfügte, dass die Separatisten die Waffen aus Supermärkten und Sportschützenanlagen her haben.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Alle Fahrzeuge der Bundeswehr müssen sogar zur Abgasuntersuchung, TÜV, etc. und diese bestehen, ansonsten müssen sie in der Kaserne bleiben. Selbst wenn das Fahrzeug gerade im Auslandseinsatz ist.
> Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei anderen Armeen ähnlich aussieht. Hauptsache der Amtsschimmel wiehert.



Das ist bei der deutschen Bundeswehr so, aber nicht bei den Ukrainern und Russen. Abgasuntersuchung bei Kriegsgerät... Die Landschaft mir Explosionsrauch vernebeln und die Erde verkohlen, aber Hauptsache keine Abgase




Threshold schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Präsident gehört der gleichen Partei an wie der alte Präsident.
> War also der alte Präsident, den du hier so sehr verteidigst und zurück wünscht, ebenfalls ein Rechtsextremer?
> 
> Ich hab ja Jauch gesehen und man hat das Gelächter im Publikum gehört, als der russische Botschafter erklärt hat, dass Russland keine Waffen liefert und anfügte, dass die Separatisten die Waffen aus Supermärkten und Sportschützenanlagen her haben.



Ehh, ich raff grad deinen Bezug nicht. Ich habe nirgendwo den alten Präsidenten verteidigt.


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Erstens kann ich dort nirgendwo erkennen, dass es explizit russische Panzer sind. Weder Flaggen, Kennzeichen oder technische Merkmale weisen darauf hin. Wie man zu dem Entschluss kommt, bleibt mir schleierhaft.



So verzweifelt?
Das sind (darfst mich gern korrigieren, da ich Laie bin) Panzer aus russischer Produktion, ich kenne sie als T-29, was aber sicher ein altes Modell ist. 
Woher sollen die Panzer kommen, wenn sie nicht exportiert werden? Ja, der Konflikt war ja auch bisher dafür bekannt, das sich alle Kombatanten an die Genfer Konventionen halten, vor allem was die Uniform und Kennzeichnungspflicht angeht.... 
 Das Russland diese nicht exportiert, kann man im Internet recherchieren.


----------



## Taonris (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Erstens kann ich dort nirgendwo erkennen, dass es explizit russische Panzer sind. Weder Flaggen, Kennzeichen oder technische Merkmale weisen darauf hin. Wie man zu dem Entschluss kommt, bleibt mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Und zu den deutschen Kennzeichen: Wieso macht man da überhaupt irgendwelche Kennzeichen drauf? Das ist Kriegsgerät, das braucht keine Zeichen. Ich könnte es noch bei einem Versorgungs-LKW verstehen, aber an einem Schützenpanzer?



Es ist mir schleierhaft wie jemand wirklich glauben kann dass die Russen nicht massiv in diesen Konflikt involviert sind. Woher sollen diese sogenannten Separatisten ihr ganzes Kriegsgerät sonst herhaben. Auf Ebay haben sie es sicher nicht ersteigert. Das auf den Panzern kein Hoheitsabzeichen ist ist doch logisch. Mir scheint es so also wollte Russland unbedingt die Ostukraine und sollte es so geschehen wie auf der Krim dann stehen wir in Europa wohl wirklich vor einem nächsten Krieg. Ich weiß der Vergleich wurde schon oft gebracht aber mich erinnert Putin mit seiner Vorgehensweise an einen Diktator aus meinem Heimatland. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich immer großen Respekt vor Putin hatte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ehh, ich raff grad deinen Bezug nicht. Ich habe nirgendwo den alten Präsidenten verteidigt.



Du findest es mies, dass der alte Präsident abgesetzt wurde. Ergo hegst du eine gewisse Sympathie für ihn -- was ja nicht schlimm ist.
Nur wenn du sagst, dass die Regierung aus Rechtsextremisten besteht und der aktuelle Präsident von der gleichen Partei kommt wie der alte, bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss, dass auch der alte Präsident und dessen Regierung Rechtsextremisten waren. Oder nicht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Natürlich untersteht der Rechte Sektor nicht der Nationalgarde. Es ist ja nur eine Partei voller rechtsextremer. Aber die Battalione Aidar, Azov und Donbass sympathisieren mit der Partei und haben schon bekanntermaßen genug Kriegsverbrechen begangen.
> Und genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde die Seite gehackt....so naiv?



Ich wollte eher darauf hinaus: 

Zitat SPON: _Nationalistenführer Jarosch beteuerte auf seiner Facebook-Seite, seine  Männer würden natürlich den "vom Präsidenten gewählten Kurs  unterstützen" und sich an die Waffenruhe halten. Allerdings sei er  weiterhin der Meinung, Frieden sei allein durch einen "militärischen  Sieg" erreichbar._



> Erstens kann ich dort nirgendwo erkennen, dass es explizit russische Panzer sind. Weder Flaggen, Kennzeichen oder technische Merkmale weisen darauf hin. Wie man zu dem Entschluss kommt, bleibt mir schleierhaft.



Ich kann da auch nix erkennen, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Allerdings wird gesagt, dass dort Panzer des Typs *T-72B3* zu sehen sind und diese Panzer von Russland nicht in andere Länder verkauft werden. Ergo:  Sie kommen aus Russland.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Februar 2015)

Tja, ich kenn mich halt etwas aus. Ich sage nicht, dass ich ein 100%er Experte bin, aber ich kenne mich aus.
Der T72 war ein *sowjetischer* Panzer und ratet mal wer noch in der Sowjetunion war...
Die Ukraine hat tausende davon auf alten Abstellplätzen und Hangars stehen. Wie die Separatisten diese eingenommen haben, habe ich schon vor einem Jahr berichtet. Darüber hinaus gab es schon mehrmals die selbe Situation wie jetzt. Die Ukros wurden eingekesselt, ihnen wurde die Technik und die Waffen abgenommen und sie wurden entweder nach freiem Willen zurückgeschickt oder durften bleiben.
Die Panzer kommen also aus der gleichen Hand.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Februar 2015)

Wow, die Ukrainische Armee muss ja gewaltige Mengen Militärmaterial in dem schmalen Streifen, der von den Separatisten kontrolliert wird, gelagert haben, dass diese jetzt in der Lage sind allein mit diesem Material der Armee über einen derart langen Zeitraum derartige Kopfschmerzen zu bereiten. 

Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass die Agitatoren hier im Forum und anderswo ganz genau wissen, dass ihre Argumentation nicht im Ansatz nachvollziehbar ist. Ich frage mich nur nach der Motivation. Ideologische Überzeugung, die immer schon blind werden ließ gegenüber der Wahrheit - oder ganz einfach erklärbare eigene Interessen...


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Tja, ich kenn mich halt etwas aus. Ich sage nicht, dass ich ein 100%er Experte bin, aber ich kenne mich aus.
> .



Achja.. also die armen, schutzlosen Bürger des Donbass haben zur Verteidigung des eigenen Lebens die Supermärkte des Landes geplündert, dort tausende Waffen (inkl. schwerer Waffen) + Munition gefunden und bei der verzweifelten Verteidigung vor den auf sie zustürmenden Nazihorden einer feindlichen Armee so viele schwere Waffen und Panzer abgenommen, (die ja anscheinend überall frei zugänglich und verlassen rumstehen und nur darauf waren, erobert zu werden)das sie es mittlerweile mit der Armee eines ganzen Landes aufnehmen können...
Hab ich deine Argumentation der letzten Monate richtig zusammengefasst? 

Ich frage mich manchmal ob du selbst glaubst, was du da erzählst.

Wenn du dich auskennen würdest, wüsstest du, das es den T72B3 erst seit 2012 gibt, offiziell in Dienst gestellt wurden diese Panzer erstmals 2013.. über 20Jahre nach Zusammenbruch der Sovietunion.

Also nochmal, woher kommen russische Panzer im Konfliktgebiet, wenn nicht als Waffenlieferung und/oder direkte Unterstützung der Separatisten?!

Andere Frage, die vielleicht schon an anderer Stelle beantwortet wurde... bitte für mich nochmal zum nachvollziehen
Wenn die russischen Soldaten im Donbass alles Freiwillige sind, wieso erklärt der Kreml Mütter, die nach dem Verbleib ihrer Söhne Fragen zu "feindlichen Agenten" um ihnen die Informationsbeschaffung so schwer wie nur irgend möglich zu machen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2015)

*xNeo92x* 

Es geht um den T-72B3.  Das ist ein speziell nachgerüsteter Panzer.  Hab mal gegoogelt:

Zitat Wiki_: T-72B3 (Objekt 184-4)_: Nachrüstprogramm für die russischen Streitkräfte. Ausgerüstet mit _TKN-4SR_-Tag-/Nachtsichtoptik mit Infrarotkanal für den Kommandanten und _PNM-Sosna-U_-Zielfernrohr für den Schützen sowie neuem _Kalina_-Feuerleitcomputer mit GLONASS-Navigationssystem. Mit Dieselmotor _W-84_ mit 618 kW (840 PS) und 125-mm-Kanone vom Typ _2A46M-5_. Mit Reaktivpanzerung vom Typ _Kontakt-5_.

T-72 â€“ Wikipedia

Und der T72B3 ist da auch auf einem Foto zu sehen. Der sieht genauso so aus wie die Panzer in dem Video.  Die sogenannte Kontakt-5-Reaktivpanzerung sieht sehr markant aus, daran kann man das gut erkennen.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Achja.. also die armen, schutzlosen Bürger des Donbass haben zur Verteidigung des eigenen Lebens die Supermärkte des Landes geplündert, dort tausende Waffen (inkl. schwerer Waffen) + Munition gefunden und bei der verzweifelten Verteidigung vor den auf sie zustürmenden Nazihorden einer feindlichen Armee so viele schwere Waffen und Panzer abgenommen, (die ja anscheinend überall frei zugänglich und verlassen rumstehen und nur darauf waren, erobert zu werden)das sie es mittlerweile mit der Armee eines ganzen Landes aufnehmen können...
> Hab ich deine Argumentation der letzten Monate richtig zusammengefasst?
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal ob du selbst glaubst, was du da erzählst.


Ja, hast du. Und ich glaube es nicht, ich weiß es.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auskennen würdest, wüsstest du, das es den T72B3 erst seit 12 gibt, offiziell in Dienst gestellt wurden diese Panzer erstmals 2013.. über 20Jahre nach Zusammenbruch der Sovietunion.
> 
> Also nochmal, woher kommen russische Panzer im Konfliktgebiet, wenn nicht als Waffenlieferung und/oder direkte Unterstützung der Separatisten?!




Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der T72B3 ein komplett neu gebauter Panzer ist? Really?
Das ist einfach eine Modernisierung des ursprünglichen T72.
Die Änderung sind:
Nachrüstprogramm für die russischen Streitkräfte. Ausgerüstet mit _TKN-4SR-Tag-/Nachtsichtoptik mit Infrarotkanal für den Kommandanten und PNM-Sosna-U-Zielfernrohr für den Schützen sowie neuem Kalina-Feuerleitcomputer mitGLONASS-Navigationssystem. Mit Dieselmotor W-84 mit 618 kW (840 PS) und 125-mm-Kanone vom Typ 2A46M-5. Mit Reaktivpanzerung vom Typ Kontakt-5.

_Davon sieht man aber außen nur die Reaktivpanzerung Kontakt-5. Und die gibt es schon seit 1985 und die damals natürlich überall in der Sowjetunion und danach auch in der Ukraine verfügbar war.
Es könnte auch genau so gut ein _T-72BA, __T-72BM _sein_.
_Wie man ausgerechnet auf T-72B3 kommt und so überall so beharrlich darauf stehen kann, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und ich glaube es nicht, ich weiss es



Danke, mit dieser Antwort hast du jede weitere Diskussion überflüssig gemacht. erspart mir die Arbeit dich zu widerlegen.

und dein Argument was die Panzer angeht ist Blödsinn, eine kurze Google Suche verlinkt zu mehreren Seiten in denen sich Menschen die Mühe gemacht haben alle t-72 Modelle zu vergleichen, was eindeutig belegt das es sich ausschließlich um einen t72b3 handeln kann. Einen Panzer über den ausschließlich die Russen verfügen.

edit: huch was hab ich denn da gefunden auf liveleak gefunden. Filmaufnahmen russischer Panzer inkl russischer Besatzung auf ukrainischem Boden 

ach ne es kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf...


----------



## xNeo92x (17. Februar 2015)

Verarschen kann ich mich selber.
Hier haben die Ukros genau die gleichen Panzer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRTHycwwAS4

Und hier sieht man, wie die Penner (so benehmen sie sich und sehen auch so aus) wahllos umher schießen, völlig ohne Ziel. 
An dem Panzer sieht man auch in der Kontur des Turmes das Kontakt-5 System.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3o94UDK3Ho


----------



## Anticrist (17. Februar 2015)

Komisch das RT eure einzige Quelle ist   Zumal das eindeutige Modell der Panzer auf deinem Video nicht auszumachen ist, da man die Panzer nur von der falschen Seite sieht. 

Wie du sehen kannst sind ukrainische Panzer durch die Flaggen eindeutig zu identifizieren.. diese Flaggen fehlen bei den gefilmten Panzern an der Front... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkRtOSk1tps&channel=UC7Gci7Fe2oiYKV5HSAc8Edg

Zudem meldete die ukrainische Armee mehrfach die "Eroberung" separatistischer B72B3 ... 

LiveLeak.com - Russian tank T-72B3 in Ukraine. Comparison tanks. (photo)



> Und hier sieht man, wie die Penner (so benehmen sie sich und sehen auch so aus) wahllos umher schießen, völlig ohne Ziel.



Hat diese Information den selben Gehalt wie deine Entdeckung des beschusses von Donezk mit Raketen?


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Danke, mit dieser Antwort hast du jede weitere Diskussion überflüssig gemacht. erspart mir die Arbeit dich zu widerlegen.
> 
> und dein Argument was die Panzer angeht ist Blödsinn, eine kurze Google Suche verlinkt zu mehreren Seiten in denen sich Menschen die Mühe gemacht haben alle t-72 Modelle zu vergleichen, was eindeutig belegt das es sich ausschließlich um einen t72b3 handeln kann. Einen Panzer über den ausschließlich die Russen verfügen.
> 
> ...



Wie beweiskräftig!!! 
Oh ja, die Separatisten sind sicher ganz wild darauf, mit ukrainischen Fahnen durch die Gegend zu fahren...so voller Dankbarkeit, dass ihre Heimat bombardiert, Familie und Freunde von der eigenen Regierung getötet werden. 
Es können ja nur Russen sein, die ohne Flaggen fahren...
Die deutschen Panzer erkennt man dann alle am deutschen Autokennzeichen????

...und dein B72B3 - das muss ja ein ganz geheimer Panzer sein....ob ihn die Russen schon selber kennen?
Na wenn das deine ultimativen Beweise für russische Panzer sein  sollen,  Panzer ohne ukrainische Flagge... 
Putin wird sicher zittern, dass du ihn und seine bösen Taten endlich entlarvt hast.
Gefühlt Woche für Woche erscheint eine neue Horrormeldung über die "angebliche Invasion" der Russen in der Ukraine. Bei den vielen von der glorreichen ukrainischen Armee zerstörten Panzer, dürften die Russen kaum mehr welche haben...
Kiew meldet, englische Reporter melden, US-Politiker melden, auf Facebook wird gemeldet, und dann sind das doch nur alles Fakes und Propaganda.
Aber jetzt ein Blogger lässt natürlich alle Geheimdienste, Spionagesatelliten, Militärbeobachter und andere Spezialisten alt aussehen, der muss es ja schließlich wissen....
Sagt mal, haltet ihr die Russen wirklich für so blöd, dass sie neue Panzer, die nur Russland angelastet werden könnten, in die Ukraine schicken würden?
Wenn Russland Panzer in der Ostukraine hätte, hätten die westlichen Länder auch dafür Beweise und bräuchten keinen Blogger!
...und wie passend, dass der Blogger das genau jetzt herausgefunden hat, da kann man nun darüber diskutieren, statt beschämt einzugestehen, dass die Ukraine sich schon wieder nicht an ausgehandelte Verträge, die eine friedliche Lösung hätten bringen können, hält! 


Aber bevor du noch weitere so tolle Beweise über russische Panzer bringst, wolltest du uns  deine Beweise  zeigen, dass Putins grüne Männchen auf der Krim an 12 Fällen mit Todesfolge schuld sein sollen!


Das hier macht mir Sorgen! ...und es scheint, dass Putinversteher mit seiner Meinung Recht hatte!
Kalter Krieg: Merkel richtet deutsche Militär-Doktrin gegen Russland aus | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?
> Juschtschenko hatte Russland gedroht, den Pachtvertrag nicht zu verlängern aufgrund der Georgien Krise.
> Janukowitsch hat das 2010 aber dann doch gemacht, bis 2042, dafür sicherte Russland der Ukraine zu, Erdgas preiswerter zu liefern.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die neue Regierung in Kiew diesen Vertrag plötzlich auflösen wollte. Gab auch keinen Grund dazu. Die Ukraine bekommt preiswerteres Erdgas und dafür nutzen die Russen die Krim als Stützpunkt für ihre Schwarzmeerflotte.
> ...



Nagut... die haben es vielleicht nicht direkt aufgekündigt. Doch in Russlands und Putins Situation musste man es befürchten. Den Tage vorher haben ukrainische Nationalisten und Timoshenko regelrechte Hass-Tiraden gegenüber Putin geäußert. Ob da erdölfelder sind, weiß ich nicht, aber für die Schwarzmeerflotte ist das durchaus ein sehr wichtiger strategischer Stützpunkt. Da kann man schonmal Verlustängste bekommen.

Ich denke Russland handelt hier aus Enttäuschung und Trotz in erster Linie, da man dachte oder hoffte das die Ukraine weiterhin ein verbündeter bleiben würde. Auch aus Sicht Russlands gegen die NATO ist es höchst ungünstig. Mittelfristig wird vor der Haustür Russlands ein NATO-Lakai sich dort hinparken. 

Somit hat die USA mal wieder die Möglichkeit, raketenabwehrsysteme dort hinzustellen, ein schleichender Prozess der Einkesslung ist also das Resultat. Somit wird durch die destabilierung erreicht das dieser Prozess ins Stocken gerät. Für mich logische Folge.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Nagut... die haben es vielleicht nicht direkt aufgekündigt. Doch in Russlands und Putins Situation musste man es befürchten. Den Tage vorher haben ukrainische Nationalisten und Timoshenko regelrechte Hass-Tiraden gegenüber Putin geäußert. Ob da erdölfelder sind, weiß ich nicht, aber für die Schwarzmeerflotte ist das durchaus ein sehr wichtiger strategischer Stützpunkt. Da kann man schonmal Verlustängste bekommen.



Klar. Als die Russen merken, dass die politische Führung eine andere war und die einen strengen Anti-Russen Wind aufzogen, machten sie sich Sorgen.
Aber Verträge hält man ja in der Regel ein, wenn sie Vorteile für beide Seiten bringen.
Die Russen haben Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer und die Ukrainer bekommen Erdgas preiswerter. Beide Seiten gewinnen also.
Daher denke ich nicht, dass die Ukraine den Vertrag einfach so aufgekündigt hätten.
Jetzt würden sie es bestimmt machen.


----------



## Taonris (18. Februar 2015)

Separatisten in Debalzewe: Ukrainische Truppen auf dem Rückzug - N24.de. 

Ich finde das immer interessant was so eine Arme von ein paar freiwilligen Soldaten ohne jegliche Kampferfahrung alles erreichen kann. Wer das wirklich noch glaubt bei dem hat die Russenpropaganda von RT und Personen die von Russland finanziert werden wie Ken Jebsen ja wirklich gut funktioniert.  Putin will die Ostukraine, nur was kommt als nächstes ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2015)

*xNeo92x* 

Also mit den Panzern bin ich mir nicht sicher.  Du hast Recht, es scheint da mehrere Panzer des Typs T-72 mit der charakteristischen Reaktivpanzerung vom Typ Kontakt-5 zu geben. Manche davon sind wohl auch im Besitz der ukrainsichen Armee. Und die sehen für mich alle gleich aus. 



> Ja, hast du. Und ich glaube es nicht, ich weiß es.



Dann weißt du mehr als die Nato, Kiew, die Bundesregierung, die USA und die Separatistenführer. Denn die alle behaupten, dass Russland Unterstützung leistet. Selbst Putin hat es in dem ARD-Interview angedeutet. Die Tatsache, dass sich die Separatisten seit fast einem Jahr erfolgreich gegen eine ganze Landesarmee behaupten und derzeit sogar die militärische Oberhand haben, lässt in dir auch keine Zweifel aufkeimen, dass Russland Unterstützung leistet. Nein, du weißt es besser! 

_Weil, so schließt er messerscharf, nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf._


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Separatisten in Debalzewe: Ukrainische Truppen auf dem Rückzug - N24.de.
> 
> Ich finde das immer interessant was so eine Arme von ein paar freiwilligen Soldaten ohne jegliche Kampferfahrung alles erreichen kann. Wer das wirklich noch glaubt bei dem hat die Russenpropaganda von RT und Personen die von Russland finanziert werden wie Ken Jebsen ja wirklich gut funktioniert.  Putin will die Ostukraine, nur was kommt als nächstes ?



Wieso ungewöhnlich ist es nicht... ich meine die Wiederstandskämpfer im Zweiten Weltkrieg haben es auch hin bekommen. Das die Separatisten sich dann natürlich militärisch ausbilden ist doch normal.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Hat diese Information den selben Gehalt wie deine Entdeckung des beschusses von Donezk mit Raketen?



Sorry, aber ich höre wie sie ukrainisch sprechen, sich wie betrunkene verhalten und wahllos mit umher schießen.

Und hier hast du einen der Raketeneinschläge. Das sieht definitiv nicht nach normaler Artillerie aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_PGshAt3Zs

Hier sieht man, wie die Separatisten mit eroberter Maschinerie kämpfen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sqvFJAEsh0
Die Panzer sind auch unterschiedlich.

Übrigens hat dem Separatisten-Anführer ein Splitterstück das Becken gebrochen. Er soll aber schon bald auf die Beine kommen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OetrZaJNiQg


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Breaking News, mehr Informationen in Kuerze ...
> 
> ... ei wann kommen sie denn?



Immer noch nichts. Was ist denn da los? Alle auf Urlaub im Donbass?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts. Was ist denn da los? Alle auf Urlaub im Donbass?



Wieso es gibt doch Neuigkeiten: in dem Kessel Debalzewe haben die Ukrainer sich ergeben und Poroschenko macht es auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. Februar 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Separatisten in Debalzewe: Ukrainische Truppen auf dem Rückzug - N24.de.
> 
> Ich finde das immer interessant was so eine Arme von ein paar freiwilligen Soldaten ohne jegliche Kampferfahrung alles erreichen kann. Wer das wirklich noch glaubt bei dem hat die Russenpropaganda von RT und Personen die von Russland finanziert werden wie Ken Jebsen ja wirklich gut funktioniert.  Putin will die Ostukraine, nur was kommt als nächstes ?


Meine Meinung: Du stellst westliche Propaganda als Tatsache dar und unterstellst allen Aussagen der russischen Seite, dass es Propaganda sei.
Sicher ist, dass beide Seiten Propaganda betreiben, dass beide Seiten Interessen haben und in diesem Ukrainekonflikt agieren!
Ich denke nicht, dass wir alle Informationen darüber haben, die Lage dort unten wirklich einschätzen zu können.
Schon die von Kiew immer wiederkehrende Mär der Invasion der Russen in die Ostukraine mit gefakten "Beweisen", lässt mich an deren Glaubwürdigkeit bei anderen Aussagen zweifeln!   
Man verurteilt Russland, straft mit Sanktionen, kann aber keine Beweise liefern? Gilt man nicht so lange als unschuldig, bis die Schuld erwiesen ist?
Machst du es dir nicht viel zu einfach, Gegenargumente mit zu viel konsumierter "Russenpropaganda" zu begründen, statt dich den Argumenten zu stellen?
Gab es keine Polizisten der Berkut, die sich von der neuen Übergangsregierung so "verraten" fühlten, dass sie sich auf die Seite der Ostukrainer stellten?
Gab es keine Soldaten der ukrainischen Armee, die nicht auf ihr eigenes Volk schießen wollten und überliefen? Wieviele sich davon den Seperatisten wirklich anschlossen ist unklar. Wie ist die Kampfmoral in der ukrainischen Armee wirklich, wenn sich so viele, dem Einberufungsbefehl entziehen? ...und wer sich nicht entzieht, wird der erst richtig ausgebildet oder gleich in Kampfhandlungen "verheizt"? Wir wissen es nicht(!), die Aussagen Russlands sollen alle nur  Propaganda sein und die Aussagen Kiews werden sicher nicht real sein, da sie es sich nicht leisten können, die Kampfmoral ihrer Truppen selbst zu untergraben.
Meinst du nicht, dass jemand, der seine Familie beschützen möchte, diese Kampfmoral aber hat?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

Desweiteren: Man sieht es schon an dem Vorkommnis bei einem Treffen einer hohen ukrainischen Delegation die gefälschte Beweise vorlegten um den USA klar zu machen das diese Waffen liefern sollen.

Ukrainer liefern US-Senator falsche Fotos als Beweis für Russen-Einmarsch | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Schon da sollten bei allen die Alarmglocken schrillen... die wollen um jeden Preis diesen Konflikt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Wieso ungewöhnlich ist es nicht... ich meine die Wiederstandskämpfer im Zweiten Weltkrieg haben es auch hin bekommen. Das die Separatisten sich dann natürlich militärisch ausbilden ist doch normal.



In welchem Geschichtsbuch steht denn, dass Widerstandskämpfer eine ganze Armee zurückgeschlagen haben? Die haben Sabotageakte durchgeführt und Teile der Armee hin und wieder mit kleinen Scharmützeln beschäftigt, thats all.



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren: Man sieht es schon an dem Vorkommnis bei einem Treffen einer hohen ukrainischen Delegation die gefälschte Beweise vorlegten um den USA klar zu machen das diese Waffen liefern sollen.
> 
> Ukrainer liefern US-Senator falsche Fotos als Beweis für Russen-Einmarsch | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
> 
> Schon da sollten bei allen die Alarmglocken schrillen... die wollen um jeden Preis diesen Konflikt.



Interessant: 





> "Doch diese Verfälschung ändert nichts daran, dass es genügend Beweise für einen russischen Einmarsch mit Panzern des Typs T-72-Panzer gibt.“


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Februar 2015)

Nun, in den 7 Tagen ist ja schon wieder eine Menge passiert - Hauptsächlich im Bezug auf den Rechten Sektor in der Ukraine (den es ja laut unserer Presse kaum geben dürfte und wenn nur so marginal das er kaum eine Rolle spielt) 
Eine Meinung die im Übrigen ja von vielen innerhalb dieser Diskussion geteilt und verteidigt wurde. Das komische ist das dieser unbedeutende Rechte Sektor gerade dafür Sorgt an Poroschenkos Stuhl zu sägen, Medienanstalten innerhalb der Ukraine deswegen z.B. Die Waffenpause nicht verkündet haben oder mitten in Übertragungen die von Poroschenko ans Volk gerichtet waren, einfach ein anderes Programm laufen zu lassen.
Es ist im übrigen der selbe rechte Sektor der schon zu beginn des zweiten Minsker Abkommens verlauten ließ das er unter keinen Umständen an einer friedlichen Lösung interessiert ist und auch dementsprechend die Waffenruhe nicht anerkennen werde. Es ist leider recht Schwer innerhalb "unserer" Medien dafür anhaltspunkte zu finden. Weil wir ja niemals mit rechten zusammenarbeiten würden, die ja doch offensichtlich eine Menge Macht innerhalb der Ukraine besitzen. Ich habe trotzdem ein paar Stellen gefunden.

Zitat: 
Vor Inkrafttreten der Waffenruhe wurden auch Zweifel laut, ob sie auch Freiwilligen-Verbände ukrainischer Nationalisten befolgen würden. Der Chef des rechtsextremen "Rechten Sektors" Dmytro Jarosch verkündete, dass "Abmachungen mit prorussischen Terroristen keinerlei juristische Kraft" hätten. Auch der letzte Satz von Jaroschs Statement war nicht beruhigend: "Tod den russisch-terroristischen Besetzern".
Quelle: Ukraine: Poroschenko bestätigt Truppenabzug aus Debalzewe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Zitat: 
Für Poroschenko könnte das die entscheidende Niederlage sein.In Kiew, Berlin und Paris gilt als wahrscheinlich, dass Hardliner in der eigenen Regierung nun versuchen werden, ihn zu stürzen!
Beobachtern fällt seit Tagen auf: Poroschenko wirkt nicht nur politisch, sondern auch nervlich schwer angeschlagen. 
Quelle Entscheidungs-Schlacht in der Ost-Ukraine: StÃ¼rzt Poroschenko? - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
Anmerkung: Da es immer schwerer fällt die Taten des Rechten Sektors zu verschleiern werden sie an dieser Stelle einfach "Hardliner" genannt. Normale Europäer würden sie einfach "Faschos" nennen. Aber wir würden ja niemals mit Faschos gemeinsame Taten begehen 


Debalzewo könnte noch eine Extreme Situation mit sich bringen, an dieser Stelle mag und kann ich aber erstmal nichts ausführen was bis dahin nur spekulation wäre.

Prognose bis dahin. Poroschenko darf so langsam seinen Platz räumen, Jazenjuk wird seinen Posten übernehmen. Davor wird noch Poroschenko das Kriegsrecht ausrufen und damit den Weg für weitere Eskalationen bereiten (ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung bis wohin genau noch die Lage eskalieren soll) durch sein Räumen wird gleichzeitig Jazenjuk die Verantwortung des Kriegsrechts nicht angelastet werden können und alle (ausser die Ukrainische Bevölkerung, die Seperatisten und Russland) können gut damit leben. 
Bei Jaz sollte man im übrigen an das Foto von 2007 im Weißen Haus mit Condoleza Rice denken 


Der BBC Beitrag zum Maidan wurde ja schon genannt, (schade trotzdem das es von westlicher Stelle erst knapp 1 Jahr nach den Ereignissen der Situation dort nachgegangen wird), vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und die Situation um die Mh17 kriegt in 10 Jahren dann auch eine Doku, bis dahin müssen halt die toll informierten Leute einfach den ganzen Kriegsgründen vertrauen schenken.
Diese Situationen wurden aber auch von mir schon damals (bzw. die Maidan Situation erst im nachhinein weil ich mich erst seit Juli oder so an der Diskussion in diesem Forum beteilige)

Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage so bringen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2015)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Separatisten in Debalzewe: Ukrainische Truppen auf dem Rückzug - N24.de.
> 
> Ich finde das immer interessant was so eine Arme von ein paar freiwilligen Soldaten ohne jegliche Kampferfahrung alles erreichen kann. Wer das wirklich noch glaubt bei dem hat die Russenpropaganda von RT und Personen die von Russland finanziert werden wie Ken Jebsen ja wirklich gut funktioniert.  Putin will die Ostukraine, nur was kommt als nächstes ?



Ich würde die ukrainische Armee jetzt auch nicht als so Top ausgerüstet und ausgebildet bezeichnen.

Zudem nach deiner Argumentation, frage ich mich dann doch wie z.B. die Boko Haram in Nigeria so weite Teile des Landes gegen das Militär halten kann, oder wie der IS weite Teile des Iraks erobern konnte.

Und wenn ich mit nicht top ausgerüstet und ausgebildet falsch liege, die Geschichte hat auch mehrmals gezeigt, wie die besten Armeen verloren haben, gegen scheinbar total unterlegenen Gegnern.


----------



## S754 (18. Februar 2015)

Meine Meinung zur aktuellen Situation in der Ukraine:

Es wird wahrscheinlich wie damals Jugoslawien sein, das Theater da oben geht jetzt noch ein paar Jahre so weiter.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> In welchem Geschichtsbuch steht denn, dass Widerstandskämpfer eine ganze Armee zurückgeschlagen haben? Die haben Sabotageakte durchgeführt und Teile der Armee hin und wieder mit kleinen Scharmützeln beschäftigt, thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> Interessant:



Vielleicht im offenen Kampf natürlich nicht, aber wie du schon meintest durch Sabotage und Hinterhalt. Obwohl wen man die Rebellen um Tito sich genau betrachtet...


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Februar 2015)

Häuser/Stadtkampf gegen ein ganzes Volk ist die unangenehmste Militärische Situation die sich einer Armee gegenüber stehen kann.  Von Vietnam über Jugoslawien,  Algerien, Irak bis Afghanistan (und noch hunderter anderer Beispiele) zeigt das eine "moderne Armee" genau dort ihre größte Schwachstelle hat. Die gegnerischen Truppen befinden sich eben nicht in einer offenen Gefechtssituation und in Kasernen zentral angreifbar, sondern über die kompletten Städte in kleinstcamps von 3-5 Mann versprengt.  Da sind schwere Waffen wie Panzer, Flugzeuge usw. eben nichtmehr wirklich effektiv und haben einen Gegner den man nie unterschätzen sollte, den Freiheitsdrang des Gegners, das angegriffene Volk ist bereit für ihre Freiheit zu kämpfen. 
Deswegen sind auch unsere Antiterroreinsätze leider relativ sinnfrei, weil dort nur die bereitschaft des angegriffenen Volks zur unterstützung der Terroristen steigt und man militärisch keine "erfolgsversprechende" Lösung solcher Probleme kennt ausser den Genozid.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht im offenen Kampf natürlich nicht, aber wie du schon meintest durch Sabotage und Hinterhalt. Obwohl wen man die Rebellen um Tito sich genau betrachtet...



Die Revolution auf Kuba ist z.B. ein Beispiel für einen Kampf den "Widerstandskämpfer" für sich entschieden haben gegen eine staatliche Armee.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "Putins grüne Männchen" nicht Putins grüne Männchen waren!
> So etwas zu behaupten oder mir so eine Behauptung in den Mund legen zu wollen, wäre eine Unterstellung!
> 
> Ich hatte dich nur nach  Beweisen für deine Faktenaussage gefragt/gebeten!
> Du bleibst bei deiner Aussage, obwohl du es nicht beweisen kannst?



Ich habe Belege vorgelegt. Die Belege werden von den Diskussionsteilnehmenr nicht angezweifelt.
=> Ich seh dein Problem nicht, außer dass du offensichtlich gerne Radikalopposition spielst 




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Ob die Ukraine aufgenommen wird oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Fakt ist aber, dass derzeit Staaten der Nato die Ukraine mit finanziellen Mittel unterstützt... was ja eigentlich laut Regelung untersagt ist.



Welche Regelung sollte das bitte schön untersagen 



> Nur durch das Wohlwollen Russlands ist die Ukraine heute ein souveränes Land...



Das sich das wiederholt mal zur Erinnerung:
SouverÃ¤nitÃ¤t â€“ Wikipedia




efdev schrieb:


> naja da wird die lage aber nur den seperatisten die schuld gegeben



Äh: Wer soll denn sonst an Eroberungen der Separatisten schuld sein? Hat die ukrainische Armee denen die Stadt aufgezwungen? 




Anticrist schrieb:


> Nur ein Videobeleg für das, was lange offensichtlich war... aber schon bitter, das es ausgerechnet von einem RT Journalisten kommt, dem wahrscheinlich garnicht bewusst war, was er da filmt - hat eine gewisse Ironie



Von ukrainischer Seite her gibt es eine Vielzahl derartiger Videos. Das Problem ist nur, wie bei nahezu allen Youtube-Beiträgen, dass solche Videos nicht erkennen lassen, wann sie wo gedreht wurden. Man hat nur die Aussage des Verbreiters, dass sie etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun haben - was reine Propaganda sein könnte.
Deswegen ist nicht der Inhalt, sondern die Bestätigung durch russische Staatsmedien das eigentlich interessante.



> Aber bestimmt alle nur gekauft, das ist die 5. Kolonne der NATO, die uns mit einer aktuellen Propagandawelle auf den 3. Weltkrieg vorbereitet



Eine britische Initiative steht zumindest in dem Verdacht, nicht unparteiisch an die Sache herangegangen sein. Ihre Schlussfolgerungen sind damit wenig mehr, als ein Denkvorschlag. Ob sie zu gesicherten Fakten passen, muss man selbst gegenprüfen.




marluk0205 schrieb:


> Leugnen die Russen eigentlich noch das sie Truppen in der Ostukraine haben? Ich habe den Konflikt in den letzten paar Wochen nicht mehr so aktiv verfolgt.



Wird weiterhin abgestritten, ja.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Zudem meldete die ukrainische Armee mehrfach die "Eroberung" separatistischer B72B3 ...
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Russian tank T-72B3 in Ukraine. Comparison tanks. (photo)



Haben sie derartige Eroberungen auch diplomatisch einzusetzen versucht? Die internationale Gemeinschaft ist ja nicht bereit, geheimdienstliche Quellen zu veröffentlichen und kann deswegen nur beschränkt Vorwürfe gegen Putin erheben. Ein definitiv russischer Panzer (und bei einem erbeuteten Modell würden die internen Änderungen den Nachweis leicht machen), erbeutet in der Ukraine, wäre ein diplomatisches Sprengpaket erster Güte. Damit könnte die ukrainische Regierung ihre Vorwürfe eines Angriffkrieges auch im Donbas belegen und die internationale Gemeinschaft wäre gezwungen, Stellung zu nehmen.




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren: Man sieht es schon an dem Vorkommnis bei einem Treffen einer hohen ukrainischen Delegation die gefälschte Beweise vorlegten um den USA klar zu machen das diese Waffen liefern sollen.
> 
> Ukrainer liefern US-Senator falsche Fotos als Beweis für Russen-Einmarsch | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
> 
> Schon da sollten bei allen die Alarmglocken schrillen...



Hat jemand eine brauchbarere Quelle für diese Meldung, als eine Seite von Blogform Social Media?

Die haben nämlich afaik keinerlei eigene Auslandskorrespondenten (oder überhaupt eine nenneswerte Anzahl Angestellter), schreiben aber definitiv prorussisch-populistisch (Übertitel "Kalter Krieg" ) und stehen als Herausgeber der "Deutsch Russischen Nachrichten" (derzeit scheinbar nur noch als Facebook-Seite aktiv) erstmal im Verdacht, einseitig vorbelastet zu sein.



P.S.: Ich hoffe, die Ablehender der Lügenpresse haben gestern den zweiseitigen jahrestag-Maidan-Artikel in der TAZ positiv zur Kenntnis genommen. Nicht dass hier wieder behauptet wird, es hätte nie jemand berichtet...


----------



## efdev (18. Februar 2015)

@ruyven
mir ging es nicht direkt um die einnahme der stadt sondern darum das die seperatisten als allein schuldige  für die gebrochene waffenruhe dargestellt werden.
das kann ich aber schlecht glauben wenn man liest das die rechten in der ukraine die waffenruhe nicht als bindend ansehen.


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine brauchbarere Quelle für diese Meldung, als eine Seite von Blogform Social Media?
> 
> Die haben nämlich afaik keinerlei eigene Auslandskorrespondenten (oder überhaupt eine nenneswerte Anzahl Angestellter), schreiben aber definitiv prorussisch-populistisch (Übertitel "Kalter Krieg" ) und stehen als Herausgeber der "Deutsch Russischen Nachrichten" (derzeit scheinbar nur noch als Facebook-Seite aktiv) erstmal im Verdacht, einseitig vorbelastet zu sein.



Vielleicht ist ja die NY Times als Quelle genehm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/14/world/europe/sifting-ukrainian-fact-from-ukrainian-fiction.html


----------



## Adi1 (18. Februar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> @ruyven
> mir ging es nicht direkt um die einnahme der stadt sondern darum das die seperatisten als allein schuldige  für die gebrochene waffenruhe dargestellt werden.
> das kann ich aber schlecht glauben wenn man liest das die rechten in der ukraine die waffenruhe nicht als bindend ansehen.



Wer unterstützt denn die Saparestisten?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. Februar 2015)

@ruyvan_macaran: Es gibt etliche Links zu diesem Thema einfach googln. Selbst Bild hat darüber, zwar relativ spät, berichtet.

Es gibt eine Regelung wonach sich im Krieg befindliche Nationen nicht in die Nato aufgenommen werden dürfen. Murica probiert es aber trotzdem. Leider finde ich gerade den Link nicht.

Was willst du mir mit dem Wikipedia-Link sagen... ich weiß was Souveränität ist. Fakt ist aber, das die Ukraine vor 1990 niemals als richtiger Staat existiert hat.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus Sicht der Separatisten.
Horrific Images Capture The Sheer Brutality Of War In Ukraine - BuzzFeed News


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus Sicht der Separatisten.
> Horrific Images Capture The Sheer Brutality Of War In Ukraine - BuzzFeed News



So sieht Krieg nun mal aus. Was ist jetzt so daran besonderes?


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> So sieht Krieg nun mal aus. Was ist jetzt so daran besonderes?



.... keine russische Armee zu sehen.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Februar 2015)

Der Fall von Debalzewe war aber abzusehen... das gab es schon in Bosnien.
Damals nannte man das glaube ich "Situationen für die es keine Verhandlungslösung gibt"

Debalzewe ist für die Separatisten zu wichtig um es in ukrainischer Hand zu lassen.. jetzt wurde es in einer kurzen, konzentrierten Aktion eingenommen und somit militärisch gelöst, was diplomatisch nicht zu lösen war.
Jetzt kann es eine echte Waffenruhe geben


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. Februar 2015)

@ Antichrist

Ich finde es sehr schade, wenn jemand eine Faktenaussage vertritt und wenn er daraufhin nach Quellen/Beweisen gefragt wird, nicht mehr reagiert.

Darum wiederhole ich meine Bitte an dich:


			
				schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> .... wolltest du uns deine Beweise zeigen, dass Putins grüne Männchen auf der Krim an 12 Fällen mit Todesfolge schuld sein sollen!


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Nennt man sowas nicht Ironie?
BBC Reporter Almost Killed by Ukrainian Shell While Accusing Rebels of Shelling - Russia Insider


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Februar 2015)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @ruyvan_macaran: Es gibt etliche Links zu diesem Thema einfach googln. Selbst Bild hat darüber, zwar relativ spät, berichtet.
> 
> Es gibt eine Regelung wonach sich im Krieg befindliche Nationen nicht in die Nato aufgenommen werden dürfen. Murica probiert es aber trotzdem. Leider finde ich gerade den Link nicht.
> 
> Was willst du mir mit dem Wikipedia-Link sagen... ich weiß was Souveränität ist. Fakt ist aber, das die Ukraine vor 1990 niemals als richtiger Staat existiert hat.



Die Frage ist sowieso ob wir als Deutsche auf die Souveränitätsvorstellungen von Amerika hören sollten, deren Gesetzen wir uns ja sogar auf eigenem Boden beugen müssen (das an dieser Stelle vielen nochnichtmal bewusst wird, was es bedeutet das Amerikanisches Recht weiterhin über Deutschem steht und das auf Deutschem Boden) und wir weiterhin Besetzt sind. 
Spähaffäre: Bundesregierung lässt Snowden-Anwalt auflaufen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Zitat: Die Reaktion darauf fällt stellenweise äußerst knapp aus. Auf die Frage, ob die Bundesregierung den Zeugen Snowden vor einer Festnahme durch die USA schützen könne, antwortet diese: "Nein." Auch könne man Snowden nicht garantieren, dass man ihn nicht an die USA ausliefere. "Nein" - so lautet auch hier die einsilbige Antwort auf die entsprechende Frage. 

Ich finde wir sollten für uns selber erstmal klären was Souveränität bedeutet und diese praktizieren, bevor wir anderen den Vorwurf des Brechens dieser machen. 
Russland hat auch in dem 17 Stunden Verhandlungsmarathon eben gezeigt das ihnen hauptsächlich um den NATO Punkt geht (der ja nicht von unseren Medien kommuniziert wird) und lässt seit dem Beginn des Ukraine Konflikts auch keine Rückschlüsse zu die, die Theorie unserer Medien stützen würde das Russland ein interesse an Imperialem Verhalten hat oder sich die Ukraine einzuverleiben.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> .... keine russische Armee zu sehen.



Stimmt, nur haufenweise russische Panzer und Artillerie.......aber ich weiß, die Dinger haben die Separatisten "gefunden".


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2015)

VICE - Flying Drones with the Dnipro Battalion: Russian Roulette (Dispatch 93)



Putinversteher schrieb:


> [...]


Und was haben jetzt Snowden, die Spähaktivitäten der NSA in Deutschland und die lupenreine VT, über das angebliche besetzte und nicht souveräne Deutschland, mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur haufenweise russische Panzer und Artillerie.......aber ich weiß, die Dinger haben die Separatisten "gefunden".



Die Bilder zeigen die Separatisten an den verlassenen und zerstörten Stellungen der Ukros und alles was verwendbar ist, wir natürlich eingesammelt.
Und zu den Panzern: Tue uns allen einen gefallen und lese dir die letzten 5-6 Seiten durch. Wir haben genug über Panzer gesprochen. Da gibt es keine Eindeutigkeiten, weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ Antichrist
> 
> Ich finde es sehr schade, wenn jemand eine Faktenaussage vertritt und wenn er daraufhin nach Quellen/Beweisen gefragt wird, nicht mehr reagiert.
> 
> Darum wiederhole ich meine Bitte an dich:



Der Post kam nicht (nur) von mir, wieso fragst du mich nach Quellen? Zumal alles was wir als Quellen nennen, doch sowieso gefälscht, gekauft, oder Propaganda ist.

ausserdem wurde zu besagtem Interview Putins in diesem Thread schon mehrfach verlinkt und es wurde auch schon mehrfach zitiert.


----------



## Putinversteher (18. Februar 2015)

Es ist aber numal ein Unterschied ob man Russland unterstellen möchte das sie wie die Wahnsinnigen auf die Krim maschiert sind und alles umgenietet haben was in den Weg kam. Oder es eben möglichst friedlich versucht und umgesetzt haben.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und es ist einfach ein Grundsatzproblem über Werte zu philosopieren die man selber nicht einhalten kann. Wenn dir ein Schläger von der Sinnhaftigkeit vom verzicht auf Gewalt erzählen würde oder dich eine Hure von den Vorzügen der Jungfräulichkeit würdest du dir doch auch an den Kopf packen oder ?


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und es ist einfach ein  Grundsatzproblem über Werte zu philosopieren die man selber nicht  einhalten kann. Wenn dir ein Schläger von der Sinnhaftigkeit vom  verzicht auf Gewalt erzählen würde oder dich eine Hure von den Vorzügen  der Jungfräulichkeit würdest du dir doch auch an den Kopf packen oder ?



Quasi so als wuerde ein ehemaliger Geheimdienstoffizier, der die Verfassung umschreiben laesst, um seine Praesidentschaft zu verlaengern und Gesetze aendern laesst, um die Krim heim ins russische Reich zu holen, vom Weltfrieden schwafeln?

Ja, da wuerde ich vermutlich so sehr mit dem Kopf schuetteln dass ich am Ende ein Schleudertrauma haette ...

... zum Rest Deiner kruden Thesen sage ich nicht nur, aber auch deshalb nichts, weil das hier der falsche Thread dafuer ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Gute Neuigkeiten.
Die Lage scheint sich etwas zu entspannen. Beide Seiten ziehen ihr Kriegsgerät ab und die Ukros ergeben sich freiwillig in Massen:***


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2015)

In Massen ist übertrieben.
Ein paar Hundert wurden gefangen genommen. Die meisten ziehen ab.
Die Frage ist nun ob das Waffenstillstandsabkommen gescheitert ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Massen ist übertrieben.
> Ein paar Hundert wurden gefangen genommen. Die meisten ziehen ab.
> Die Frage ist nun ob das Waffenstillstandsabkommen gescheitert ist.



Ergeben ist ergeben. Ist doch egal ob sie überlaufen oder zurück Richtung Kiew gehen. 
Den Überläufern wurde warmes Essen und Kleidung versprochen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m31sBTUiTyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Es gibt auch schon erste Videos wo sie sich Unterhalten und auf viele Fragen antworten.
Das Abkommen wurde zum Teil gebrochen. Die Separatisten waren zwar einverstanden, aber konnten es nicht umsetzen da von der anderen Seite Angriffe auf Debaltsevo stattfanden. Also haben sie bekanntgegeben, dass sie alles zurückziehen, sobald sie die Stadt befreien und einen Schutz für die Einwohner gewährleisten können.
Das haben sie geschafft und erfüllen jetzt die Forderungen.  
Was will man mehr? Auch wenn es quasi nicht zu 100% Zeit genau erfüllt wurde, wurde es trotzdem erfüllt. Und das ist das Wichtigste.



			
				RT schrieb:
			
		

> Under the Minsk agreement, Donetsk has 14 days to withdraw heavy weapons completely, but if everything goes _“as planned, we can handle it faster,”_ the Donetsk Defense Ministry said.


Sie haben dafür sogar 14 Tage Zeit. Und sie wollen es sogar noch schneller schaffen.

Da war wohl einer zu müde beim Abziehen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9yniv0-sak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mir tut der Kerl irgendwie leid, auch wenn es Dummheit war.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das Abkommen wurde zum Teil gebrochen. Die Separatisten waren zwar einverstanden, aber konnten es nicht umsetzen da von der anderen Seite Angriffe auf Debaltsevo stattfanden. Also haben sie bekanntgegeben, dass sie alles zurückziehen, sobald sie die Stadt befreien und einen Schutz für die Einwohner gewährleisten können.
> Das haben sie geschafft und erfüllen jetzt die Forderungen.
> Was will man mehr? Auch wenn es quasi nicht zu 100% Zeit genau erfüllt wurde, wurde es trotzdem erfüllt. Und das ist das Wichtigste.
> 
> ...



Die Separatisten wollten die Stadt haben , weil sie ein wichtiger Verkehrsknotenpunkt zwischen Donezk und Luhansk ist. Also ein wichtiges strategisches Ziel für eigene Interessen. Wäre es ihnen um das Wohl der Bewohner gegangen, hätten sie den Angriff gar nicht erst gestartet. Und befreit wurde die Stadt auch nicht, sie wurde gestürmt. Von was soll sie denn befreit worden sein? Lass mich raten: Von den bösen Faschisten, die dort Kinder gefressen haben?  

Aber ja, ich werde es auch toll finden, wenn die Separatisten nun keine weiteren Gebietsansprüche mehr stellen und sich an das Minsker Abkommen halten. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Von was soll sie denn befreit worden sein? Lass mich raten: Von den bösen Faschisten, die dort Kinder gefressen haben?



Nicht gefressen, aber dafür bombardiert.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2015)

Die Seperatisten beschiessen Debaltsevo mit Artillerie aber die ukrainische Armee soll es gewesen sein? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Debaltseve#After_Minsk_II


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Seperatisten beschiessen Debaltsevo mit Artillerie aber die ukrainische Armee soll es gewesen sein?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Debaltseve#After_Minsk_II



BBC Reporter Almost Killed by Ukrainian Shell While Accusing Rebels of Shelling - Russia Insider
Soll ich dazu noch was sagen? Ich habs erst heute gepostet.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn für dich der Donezker Flughafen = Debaltsevo ist, dann solltest du dir einen Atlas zu Gemüte führen und nicht diese Kreml-treue Postille.

BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Artillery fired at Donetsk airport during ceasefire


----------



## Anticrist (18. Februar 2015)

Das Leben Is schon ********.. Da muss man einen Krieg überstehen um dann beim Rückzug vom Panzer zu fallen ... Sagenhaft


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn für dich der Donezker Flughafen = Debaltsevo ist, dann solltest du dir einen Atlas zu Gemüte führen und nicht diese Kreml-treue Postille.
> 
> BBC News - Ukraine crisis: Artillery fired at Donetsk airport during ceasefire


 
Das sollte ja auch nur zeigen, dass die Ukros die Wohngebiete beschießen und nicht wie immer behauptet die Separatisten.

UPDATE:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BOv_KSWRRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2015)

*Berlins Antworten auf Putins Mythen*

Ukraine: Berliner Antworten auf Russlands Propaganda - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Berlins Antworten auf Putins Mythen*
> 
> Ukraine: Berliner Antworten auf Russlands Propaganda - Politik - Süddeutsche.de



Schon als die Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten verharmlost wurde, war mir klar, was davon zu halten ist. Aber was will man erwarten. Denkt hier jemadn ernsthaft, dass das Auswärtige Amt eine andere Meinung hat als die Regierung? Das Papier kommt doch genau zu dem Schluss, den die Regierung will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> @ruyven
> mir ging es nicht direkt um die einnahme der stadt sondern darum das die seperatisten als allein schuldige  für die gebrochene waffenruhe dargestellt werden.
> das kann ich aber schlecht glauben wenn man liest das die rechten in der ukraine die waffenruhe nicht als bindend ansehen.



In den Medien, die mir so begegnet sind, geht es vor allem um die größeren Gefechte, vor allem um 2-3 bekannte Ortschaften. Kleinere Scharmützel, die überall entlang der ""Waffenstillstands""linie stattfinden, ignorieren viele Medien als Kleinkram. Selbst die Separatisten ziehen ihre schwere Waffen aus diesen Gegenden ab.

Kritisch berichtet wird vor allem über die Gefechte zwischen Separatisten und ukrainischer Armee. Und da ist zwar nicht feststellbar, wer den ersten Schuss abgegeben hat und es ist auf beiden Seiten fraglich, wie wichtig den Parteien die Waffenruhe ist. Aber es ist ziemlich eindeutig, wer sich in der Defensive und wer in der Offensive ist und wer demnach die Möglichkeit hätte, seinen Waffeneinsatz zurückzufahren - und wer nicht.
Fakt ist nun einmal: Verteidigen tut man sich auf eigenem Territorium gegen Eindringlinge. Wenn die Separatisten auf Gebiet kämpfen, dass laut Vereinbarung von der ukrainischen Armee kontrolliert wird und wenn sie dann sogar dauerhaft die Kontrolle über frisch erobertes Gebiet beanspruchen, dann sind sie Angreifer.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja die NY Times als Quelle genehm
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/14/world/europe/sifting-ukrainian-fact-from-ukrainian-fiction.html



Deutlich besser 
Da wird dann auch so mancher Unterschied zum vorrangehenden Propaganda-Link deutlich:
Laut Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten wurden die Bilder von einer ukrainischen Parlamentsdelegation übergeben.
Laut NYT stammen sie von einer einzelnen Person, die zwar im Rahmen einer Delegation anreiste und mittlerweile Parlamentarier ist, aber erst zwei Wochen nach dem US-Kontakt vereidigt wurde. Es handelt sich laut NYT also nicht um ein Täuschungsmänover des ukrainischen Staates, wie von DWN (dem Herausgeber der Deutsch Russischen Nachrichten) suggeriert, sondern um die Manipulation eines einzelnen Mannes, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor allem eins war:
Gründer und Anführder des Kampfbattalions Donbass.
Es überrascht michn zwar nicht, dass ein republikanischer Abgeordneter ohne nachzudenken Material von einem Paramilitär verbreitet, der sich anmaßt, das Recht in die eigene Hand zu nehmen. Aber repräsentativ für die Ukraine wird dieser wohl nicht sein...

Welche von beiden Fassungen stimmt, weiß man -wie so oft- nicht. Aber die Pauschalverurteilung der ukrainischen Regierung ist, mal wieder, sehr fragwürdig bzw. nur mit der Voreingenommenheit eines Mediums zu erklären.




14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Regelung wonach sich im Krieg befindliche Nationen nicht in die Nato aufgenommen werden dürfen.



So what? Das ist bekannt. Du hast aber gesagt, jegliche Unterstützung der Ukraine wäre NATO-Mitgliedern untersagt. Das ist vollkommen falsch, "Unterstützung" ist schließlich etwas vollkommen anderes, als "NATO-Aufnahme". (Man gucke sich allein an, was für Staaten Deutschland im Rahmen der Wirtschaftsförderung so alles unterstützt. Die meisten davon würden nicht einmal in die NATO wollen  )



> Was willst du mir mit dem Wikipedia-Link sagen... ich weiß was Souveränität ist.



Ich will damit sagen, dass man nicht "durch das Wohlwollen" von irgendwem ein "sourveränder Staat" ist. Entweder man ist souverän, dass heißt eigenständig und unabhängig, oder man ist ein abhängiges Protektorat. Hier wird ständig so getan, als wäre es Putins gutes Recht, die Ukraine wie eine Kolonie zu behandeln, in der mal wieder nach dem rechten gesehen werden muss.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Debalzewe ist für die Separatisten zu wichtig um es in ukrainischer Hand zu lassen.. jetzt wurde es in einer kurzen, konzentrierten Aktion eingenommen und somit militärisch gelöst, was diplomatisch nicht zu lösen war.
> Jetzt kann es eine echte Waffenruhe geben



Jüngsten Meldungen sollen jetzt wieder Vororte von Mariupol beschossen werden...
Wenn den Separatisten ihre alte Maximalforderung nach den gesamten Oblasten Lugansk und Doneszk "zu wichtig" ist, dann kann man sich die Diplomatie wohl komplett sparen...


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2015)

Na ups!

Ukraine: Kreml soll die Krise langfristig vorbereitet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2015)

> Muratow kündigte an, das Papier in der kommenden Woche zu veröffentlichen.



Hoffentlich hat er vorher keinen "Unfall" mit Polonium oder das Papier verschwindet auf mysteriöse Weise.


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Februar 2015)

*Genau vor einem Jahr arteten die Krawalle auf dem Kiewer Maidan in blutige Straßenkämpfe aus!

**Ich hoffe jeder von euch schafft es, sich die Zeit zu nehmen, sich das Interview der Berkrut-Kämpfer durchzulesen!...und sich dann das Video anzusehen!*
"Berkut" ein Jahr danach: Wir haben die Ukraine nicht verraten / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


*Obwohl es ja eigentlich nur "friedliche Demonstranten" auf dem Maidan gab, schafften es diese Bilder nun doch dank ukrainischer Filmemacher ins deutsche Fernsehen. Die Bilder sprechen für sich!*

Kiew brennt | ARTE


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Antichrist schrieb:
			
		

> Na ups!
> Ukraine: Kreml soll die Krise langfristig vorbereitet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Seit wann glaubt ihr denn "russischer Propaganda"? 
Schon lustig, wie sich die Bewertung ändert, wenn .....
Na dann warten wir einfach mal ab, was da genau in dem Papier steht!




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hat er vorher keinen "Unfall" mit Polonium oder das Papier verschwindet auf mysteriöse Weise.


*
*...erst "Mondbasen der Nazis"..., nun solche merkwürdigen Fantasien 
Ich mach mir ernsthaft Sorgen um dich! 




			
				Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> *Berlins Antworten auf Putins Mythen
> 
> Ukraine: Berliner Antworten auf Russlands Propaganda - Politik - Süddeutsche.de*


 Ich denk mal, dass ist Antwort genug:
Bundespropagandaamt? | Telepolis



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den Medien, die mir so begegnet sind, geht es vor allem um die größeren Gefechte, vor allem um 2-3 bekannte Ortschaften. Kleinere Scharmützel, die überall entlang der ""Waffenstillstands""linie stattfinden, ignorieren viele Medien als Kleinkram. Selbst die Separatisten ziehen ihre schwere Waffen aus diesen Gegenden ab.
> 
> Kritisch berichtet wird vor allem über die Gefechte zwischen Separatisten und ukrainischer Armee. Und da ist zwar nicht feststellbar, wer den ersten Schuss abgegeben hat und es ist auf beiden Seiten fraglich, wie wichtig den Parteien die Waffenruhe ist. Aber es ist ziemlich eindeutig, wer sich in der Defensive und wer in der Offensive ist und wer demnach die Möglichkeit hätte, seinen Waffeneinsatz zurückzufahren - und wer nicht.
> Fakt ist nun einmal: Verteidigen tut man sich auf eigenem Territorium gegen Eindringlinge. Wenn die Separatisten auf Gebiet kämpfen, dass laut Vereinbarung von der ukrainischen Armee kontrolliert wird und wenn sie dann sogar dauerhaft die Kontrolle über frisch erobertes Gebiet beanspruchen, dann sind sie Angreifer..


Falsch!
*Es  ist immer entscheidend, wer/welche Seite den ersten Schuss/die ersten Schüsse abgegeben hat!*
Mir ist auch neu, dass man sich nicht verteidigen darf, weil man sonst "Schuld" ist, die Waffenruhe verletzt zu haben, die doch eigentlich die andere Seite verletzt hat und darauf warten muss, bis man getötet wurde.

...und wenn du mit "Defensiv" und "Offensiv" meinst, dass man "verlieren" muss, falls der Gegner die Waffenruhe gebrochen hat und es dadurch zu Gefechten kam, obwohl klar war, dass die ukrainische Armee schon vorher unterlegen war, finde ich das nicht logisch.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutlich besser
> Da wird dann auch so mancher Unterschied zum vorrangehenden Propaganda-Link deutlich:
> Laut Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten wurden die Bilder von einer ukrainischen Parlamentsdelegation übergeben.
> Laut NYT stammen sie von einer einzelnen Person, die zwar im Rahmen einer Delegation anreiste und mittlerweile Parlamentarier ist, aber erst zwei Wochen nach dem US-Kontakt vereidigt wurde. Es handelt sich laut NYT also nicht um ein Täuschungsmänover des ukrainischen Staates, wie von DWN (dem Herausgeber der Deutsch Russischen Nachrichten) suggeriert, sondern um die Manipulation eines einzelnen Mannes, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor allem eins war:
> ...


guter Witz
Dein "Propaganda-Link"  ist ganz zufällig deutsch! ...also wessen Propaganda soll das sein?
Schon merkwürdig, dass Quellen nur dann "seriös" sind, wenn sie sich mit deiner Sichtweise decken.
Wie gut, dass es noch Journalisten gibt, die nicht nur voneinander abschreiben, sondern  noch selber recherchieren und sich Gedanken machen!

Wenn jemand "Teil einer Delegation" ist, die ein Land vertreten soll und "Beweise" überreicht, ist davon auszugehen, dass diese "Beweise" im Sinne/Einverständnis der gesamten Delegation überreicht wurden. Demzufolge ist die gesamte Delegation dafür auch verantwortlich!
Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn dieser eine die "Beweise" ohne Wissen der anderen übergeben hätte. Deine ukrainische Parlamentsdelegation hätte sich also sofort davon distanzieren müssen. Mir ist davon nichts bekannt! Kannst du so etwas mit Quellen belegen?
...und da dieses Delegationsmitglied 2 Wochen später "vereidigt" wurde, scheint es im Sinne des Parlaments gewesen zu sein!
Es ist nicht wichtig, 2 Fassungen zu haben, wenn sich am eigentlichen Tatbestand dadurch nichts ändert. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, dass man nicht "durch das Wohlwollen" von irgendwem ein "sourveränder Staat" ist. Entweder man ist souverän, dass heißt eigenständig und unabhängig, oder man ist ein abhängiges Protektorat. Hier wird ständig so getan, als wäre es Putins gutes Recht, die Ukraine wie eine Kolonie zu behandeln, in der mal wieder nach dem rechten gesehen werden muss.


Die Ukraine war vorher doch wohl auch souverän?!
Der Westen unterstützte damals/wie heute massiv die ehemaligen Regierungsgegner in Kiew, die einen Krieg gegen die eigene Regierung begannen, führten und die Regierung stürzten.
Nun sind die Separatisten die Regierungsgegner und "unsere" EU-Anwärter begannen  und führten  auch hier wieder Krieg!
Also warum darf der Westen Regierungsgegner unterstützen, Russland aber nicht? Weil es nicht im "westlichen" Interesse ist?....gleiche Maßstäbe


----------



## Anticrist (21. Februar 2015)

> Seit wann glaubt ihr denn "russischer Propaganda"?
> Schon lustig, wie sich die Bewertung ändert, wenn .....
> Na dann warten wir einfach mal ab, was da genau in dem Papier steht!


*

*â€‹merkst du eigentlich noch was du da von dir gibst? Ein Russland kritisches Dokument einer russischen Zeitung als russische Propaganda zu bezeichnen ist nun mal selten dämlich. Wäre das Dokument von westlicher Presse veröffentlicht worden, wäre es Lügenpropaganda der westlichen lügenpresse.... Ernsthaft?!






> Falsch!
> *Es  ist immer entscheidend, wer/welche Seite den ersten Schuss/die ersten Schüsse abgegeben hat!*
> Mir ist auch neu, dass man sich nicht verteidigen darf, weil man sonst "Schuld" ist, die Waffenruhe verletzt zu haben, die doch eigentlich die andere Seite verletzt hat und darauf warten muss, bis man getötet wurde


.

ja klar, man hat die Truppen aus dem halben Donbas  in der Stadt zusammengezogen um sich gegen einen Bruch der Waffenruhe zu verteidigen und nimmt dann nebenbei eine Stadt ein, die man eh schon immer haben wollte. Welch glücklicher Zufall! Für derart wirres Geschreibsel muss man schon argh ideologisch verblendet sein... 






> Der Westen unterstützte damals/wie heute massiv die ehemaligen Regierungsgegner in Kiew, die einen Krieg gegen die eigene Regierung begannen, führten und die Regierung stürzten.



Diese Behauptung ist  genauso unbelegt wie Waffenlieferungen Russlands an die Separatisten... Aber was spielt das schon für eine Rolle )


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Diese Behauptung ist  genauso unbelegt wie Waffenlieferungen Russlands an die Separatisten... Aber was spielt das schon für eine Rolle )



Es ist richtig, dass Waffenlieferungen Russlands an die Separatisten unbewiesen sind!

Aber die Unterstützung unserer Freunde vom Maidan ist  belegt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK2U91Qy8ZU
Euromaidan â€“ Wikipedia (Finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung oppositioneller Gruppen)


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass Waffenlieferungen Russlands an die Separatisten unbewiesen sind!
> 
> Aber die Unterstützung unserer Freunde vom Maidan ist  belegt!
> 
> ...



Aber das ist doch für die "hust" "hust" Demokratie geschehen  Das ist doch was gaaaaaaanz anderes.

Du musst das so sehen (ist ganz einfach). Macht der Westen etwas, ist es automatisch gut, egal wie falsch es * dir * vorkommen mag. Macht es Russland ist perse böse, falsch, verbrecherisch etc. (hier entsprechendes verurteilendes Adjektiv einesetzten).


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass Waffenlieferungen Russlands an die Separatisten unbewiesen sind!


Auch die sind mehr als genug belegt:
2014–15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
War in Donbass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT_7GCD_peY

Und der Herr Botschafter lügt auch noch über den T-80:

T-80 â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT_7GCD_peY
> 
> Und der Herr Botschafter lügt auch noch über den T-80:
> 
> T-80 â€“ Wikipedia




BM-30 Smerch besitzt die Ukaine auch nicht? 

BM-30 Smerch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2015)

Deutschlandfunk: Ein Jahr nach dem Maidan - Die Ukraine zwischen Katharsis und Krieg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand "Teil einer Delegation" ist, die ein Land vertreten soll und "Beweise" überreicht, ist davon auszugehen, dass diese "Beweise" im Sinne/Einverständnis der gesamten Delegation überreicht wurden. Demzufolge ist die gesamte Delegation dafür auch verantwortlich!




Wie bitte schön kommst du auf die Idee, dass alles, was ein Delegationsmitglied macht, im Namen der Delegation geschieht? Ist er deiner Meinung nach auch "für die Ukraine" aufs Klo gegangen?

Nach allem, was ich bislang finden konnte, hat die Ukraine nicht eine komplette Delegation in die USA entsandt, um drei Fotos zu überreichen. Wäre auch etwas merkwürdig, anderen Leuten reicht dafür eine E-Mail. Des weiteren habe ich auch keine Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass die US-Regierung mit diesen Bildern gearbeitet hätte und die Ukraine hat auch keine Delegation zu einem einzelnen US-Senator entsandt, der nicht einmal der Partei des Präsidenten angehört.
=> Solange keine gegenteiligen Informationen vorliegen kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Übergabe dieser Bilder teil des offiziellen Delegationsprograms war.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist er deiner Meinung nach auch "für die Ukraine" aufs Klo gegangen?


Du kannst ihn ja gerne danach fragen, wenn es dich so sehr interessiert!  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich bislang finden konnte, hat die Ukraine nicht eine komplette Delegation in die USA entsandt, um drei Fotos zu überreichen. Wäre auch etwas merkwürdig, anderen Leuten reicht dafür eine E-Mail.


???
Was willst du uns  jetzt eigentlich genau vermitteln?
Du sagtest, dass ein Teilnehmer der Delegation beim USA-Besuch diese Bilder übergeben hätte! 
Niemand hat dir widersprochen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich auch keine Hinweise darauf gefunden, dass die US-Regierung mit diesen Bildern gearbeitet hätte und die Ukraine hat auch keine Delegation zu einem einzelnen US-Senator entsandt, der nicht einmal der Partei des Präsidenten angehört.


Und?
Darf eine Delegation nur mit Mitgliedern der Partei des Präsidenten reden?
Irgendwas muss schon mit den Bildern passiert sein, ...z.B. sie wurden veröffentlicht.
Ich "tippe" mal, dass auf den Bildern nicht "FAKE" drauf stand.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => Solange keine gegenteiligen Informationen vorliegen kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Übergabe dieser Bilder teil des offiziellen Delegationsprograms war.


Wie du selbst sagtest, ist der Betreffende 2 Wochen später vereidigt worden....
==> Solange keine gegenteiligen Informationen vorliegen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Übergabe der Bilder im Sinne der ukrainischen Regierung gewesen ist!


Hat der ukrainische Botschafter bei Jauch in der Sendung gelogen?
Vertrat der Botschafter bei diesem Medienauftritt sein Land oder ist es üblich, dass man den Worten eines Botschafters, der die Ukraine hier in Deutschland vertritt, bei einem öffentlichen Auftritt in einer Fernsehsendung keinen Glauben schenken darf ?
Bin gespannt....!


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Februar 2015)

Wird jetzt sicher jemanden geben, der darauf rumreitet und die_ heise_ zum kotzen findet...
Land of Confusion | Telepolis


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2015)

Telepolis finde ich nicht erst seit heute zum kotzen...


----------



## jamie (24. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Telepolis finde ich nicht erst seit heute zum kotzen...



Selten so eine brillante Argumentation gesehen. Diesen sche*ß Putinverstehern, Verschwörungstheoretikern, Gutmenschen, Hippies und Kommunisten-Nazis hast du's ordentlich gegeben!


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2015)

Habs mal überflogen. Da kann man gar nicht nicht groß drauf rumreiten. Sie haben sich 2, 3 der 18(!) Punkte ausgesucht, um denen dann etwas entgegenzusetzen. Das  ist schon ziemlich wenig,  so zum rumreiten.

Und diesen 2, 3 Punkten werden dann erstmal weitere Mythen aus Putins Propagandatruhe entgegengehalten, die den Westen einer Mitschuld überführen sollen (aber selbstverständlich nicht tun): CIA, Blackwater-Söldner, 5 Mrd. Dollar, Victoria Nulands Telefonat. Dann Verweis auf eine rein juristisch gesehen nicht korrekte Absetzung Janukowitschs und am Schluss ein paar Nebelkerzen über ungeklärte Fälle wie mit MH17 und dem Maidan-Massaker.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Februar 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Selten so eine brillante Argumentation gesehen. Diesen sche*ß Putinverstehern, Verschwörungstheoretikern, Gutmenschen, Hippies und Kommunisten-Nazis hast du's ordentlich gegeben!



Wo du es gerade ansprichst, ....."Putinversteher"....., - Ich hab da mal einen gefunden, der auspackt! 
Das wird jetzt die "Natoversteher" wahrscheinlich komplett verwirren, aber das wär ja auch sowas von verwirrend, wenn die Natoversteher die Putinversteher versuchen würden zu verstehen .........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2hEk959ToA


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2015)

Der Erste Kommentar unter dem Video ist ja schon der Knaller.



> Und zufällig waren alle Oligarchen Juden , Zufall ?



Ne, zionistische Weltverschwörung.


----------



## taliboon (24. Februar 2015)

Sollte uns allen gemeinsam nicht an einer art Wahrheitsfindung  gelegen sein ohne uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen ? Und ich muss leider nach Lesen des kompletten Themas sagen, das einige die der Offiziellen Erklärung in unseren Medien glauben schenken leider sehr fanatisch wirken. Das Bild das uns bisher vermittelt wurde zeigt doch einige eklatante Widersprüche. Ich würde deswegen sicherlich nicht alleine von Russischer Propagana ausgehen, sondern sicherlich auch einige Fehler im Assozierungsabkommen die gewissermaßen eine reaktion Russlands provoziert haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Habs mal überflogen. Da kann man gar nicht nicht groß drauf rumreiten. Sie haben sich 2, 3 der 18(!) Punkte ausgesucht, um denen dann etwas entgegenzusetzen. Das  ist schon ziemlich wenig,  so zum rumreiten.
> 
> Und diesen 2, 3 Punkten werden dann erstmal weitere Mythen aus Putins Propagandatruhe entgegengehalten, die den Westen einer Mitschuld überführen sollen (aber selbstverständlich nicht tun): CIA, Blackwater-Söldner, 5 Mrd. Dollar, Victoria Nulands Telefonat. Dann Verweis auf eine rein juristisch gesehen nicht korrekte Absetzung Janukowitschs und am Schluss ein paar Nebelkerzen über ungeklärte Fälle wie mit MH17 und dem Maidan-Massaker.



Da US-Regierungen schon in der Vergangenheit mehrfach damit aufgefallen sind, unliebsame Machthaber gegen treue Marionetten zu ersetzen, ist der Gedanke schlicht und ergreifend naheliegend. Warten wir doch 30 Jahre ab (bis die CIA die Akten freigibt), dann wird aus so mancher Verschwörungstheorie, ein Fakt 

Es stimmt, den "Killerbeweis" gibt es bis heute nicht. Aber viele Einzelstücke, lassen mich zu dem Ergebniss kommen, dass die Absetzung Janukowtisch, nicht auf dem Maidan, sondern in einigen europäischen und der amerikanischen Hauptstadt getroffen worden ist.


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da US-Regierungen schon in der Vergangenheit mehrfach damit aufgefallen sind, unliebsame Machthaber gegen treue Marionetten zu ersetzen, ist der Gedanke schlicht und ergreifend naheliegend. Warten wir doch 30 Jahre ab (bis die CIA die Akten freigibt), dann wird aus so mancher Verschwörungstheorie, ein Fakt
> 
> Es stimmt, den "Killerbeweis" gibt es bis heute nicht. Aber viele Einzelstücke, lassen mich zu dem Ergebniss kommen, dass die Absetzung Janukowtisch, nicht auf dem Maidan, sondern in einigen europäischen und der amerikanischen Hauptstadt getroffen worden ist.



Na wenn sowas wie Telepolis deine Quellen sind, glaub das gern weiter


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Na wenn sowas wie Telepolis deine Quellen sind, glaub das gern weiter


Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man mal nach dem Autor des Telepolis-Artikels sucht. Der ist in der Vergangenheit schon durch das Verbreiten von VT über 9/11 aufgefallen. Der tauchte auch in der "Guck mal, wer sich da verschwört"-Folge von Broders Deutschlandsafari auf. Natürlich auf einer von Querfront-Elsi seinen tollen Konferenzen. Die Crème de la Crème der Verschwörungsindustrie also.


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wo du es gerade ansprichst, ....."Putinversteher"....., - Ich hab da mal einen gefunden, der auspackt!
> Das wird jetzt die "Natoversteher" wahrscheinlich komplett verwirren, aber das wär ja auch sowas von verwirrend, wenn die Natoversteher die Putinversteher versuchen würden zu verstehen .........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2hEk959ToA



Habs mir die ersten 30 minuten angehört, aber das ist, doch sehr einseitig... Putin als den ach so lupenreinen Gegepol zu den Oligarchen darzustellen, zeugt entweder von unwissen, oder von einem politischen Filter vor den Augen.
Putin macht nichts anderes als die Oligarchen, er setzt in die Firmen entweder Getreue oder seine (jetzt Ex)Frau ein. Die übrigens in den ersten 8 Jahren seiner Amtszeit zur 5. reichsten Frau des Planeten wurde .. einzige Qualifikation? First Lady... das allein sagt über die Zustände in Russland eigentlich schon alles aus

Woher die Autorin die Behauptung mit Putins 3 Regeln nimmt, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz... Steuerhinterziehung und Betrug sind in den Unternehmen der Kremltreuen gang und gebe... haben die Oligarchen was davon und Putin hat immer was gegen seine Getreuen in der Hand, sollten diese irgendwann mal abfällig werden.
Wer zu kritisch wird, geht eben in den Knast oder verunfallt in einem Hotel mit Polonium


----------



## Grestorn (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch nie verstanden, was Heise da auf der Telepolis Seite zulässt. Seit Jahren ist das derart extreme Grütze, die man dort lesen kann, dass es schier Imageschädigend für den Verlag ist.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2015)

Deutschlandfunk - Ukraine-Konflikt Außenminister fordern Einhaltung von Friedensplan



Anticrist schrieb:


> Woher die Autorin die Behauptung mit Putins 3 Regeln nimmt, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz...


Nur hochseriöse Quellen, wenn man sich das YT-Profil der Autorin anschaut. Terraherz, Jens Blecker und alles was sonst noch in den Reihen der Truther und VTler Rang und Namen hat. Achja: Eine Verlinkung zu den Wahnwichteln darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Na wenn sowas wie Telepolis deine Quellen sind, glaub das gern weiter



Kannst ja mal bei einigen südamerikanischen Ländern nachfragen, was US-Regierungen so in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben. Aber lass mich raten, dass sind alles "böse, böse" Verschwörungen 

Und die Tatsache, dass die neue ich nenne sie mal "Regierung" in Kiew bis heute keine Versuche unternimmt, die Schüsse auf dem Maidan zu klären ist dann auch eine Verschwörung oder?

Aber hey, der Gedanken, dass die US-Regierung damit was zu tun hat, ist völlig abwegig, weil die sind ja die "guten"


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Tatsache, dass die neue ich nenne sie mal "Regierung" bis heute keine Versuche unternimmt, die Schüsse auf dem Maidan zu klären ist dann auch eine Verschwörung oder?
> 
> Aber hey, es soll ja noch Leute geben, die an irakische Massenvernichtungswaffen glauben



Die Schüsse auf dem Maidan waren doch gerade erst wieder in der Presse O.o.. was spielt es da für eine Rolle ob die ukrainische Regierung da was aufklären will, das wäre doch eh nur symbolische Heuchelei.

Ganz offensichtlich haben Leute des Rechten Sektors auf Sicherheitskräfte geschossen.. und die haben mit Kalashnikovfeuer in die Menschenmassen reagiert, was sie ziemlich klar zu inkompetenten Mördern macht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei einigen südamerikanischen Ländern nachfragen, was US-Regierungen so in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben. Aber lass mich raten, dass sind alles "böse, böse" Verschwörungen



Ich glaube, dass es hier immer noch um die Ukraine geht.
Was die USA irgendwann mal gemacht oder auch nicht gemacht haben, ist nicht Frage des Threads. Mach doch also einen Thread zu einem Thema auf, das dich interessiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Schüsse auf dem Maidan waren doch gerade erst wieder in der Presse O.o.. was spielt es da für eine Rolle ob die ukrainische Regierung da was aufklären will, das wäre doch eh nur symbolische Heuchelei.
> 
> Ganz offensichtlich haben Leute des Rechten Sektors auf Sicherheitskräfte geschossen.. und die haben mit Kalashnikovfeuer in die Menschenmassen reagiert, was sie ziemlich klar zu inkompetenten Mördern macht.



Und wer hat lustiger (und nützlicher) Weise, dann das Abkommen zwischen den Außenminister und Janukowtisch torpediert und denn Mann vorzeitig gewaltsam seines Amtes enthoben?

Und wer wurde kurze Zeit nach der Machtübernahme erschossen? Ukraine: Führender Ultranationalist von Polizei erschossen - DIE WELT

Aber hey, ich liebe "Zufälle"  Wie gesagt, alles "böse, böse" Verschwörungen. PS: Kann man das nicht irgendwie noch dem Putin in die Schuhe schieben? Da muss doch was gehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es hier immer noch um die Ukraine geht.
> Was die USA irgendwann mal gemacht oder auch nicht gemacht haben, ist nicht Frage des Threads. Mach doch also einen Thread zu einem Thema auf, das dich interessiert.



Es geht um die Frage, ob man die Vorgänge in der Ukraine auch der USA zutrauen kann. Blick in die Vergangenheit sagt mir, ja kann man. Hat also was mit der Ukraine zu tun. Viele tun hier ja so, als wäre der Gedanke, die USA könnte was damit zu tun haben, Gotteslästerung.

PS: Es wurde hier bereits mehrfach Einzelteile genannt. Das abgehörte Gespräch von Frau Nuland, die 5 Mrd, Blackwater, Herr Mccain der auf dem Maidan war, der Sohn des US-VIzeAußenminister der jetzt einen führenden Posten im ukrainischen Gassektor hat, und letztendlich die Tatsache, dass die neue ukraninische Finanzminsterin US-Amerikanier ist, die im Schnellverfahren eingebürgert wurde.

Ukraine: Drei Ausländer in neuer Regierung in Kiew - DIE WELT

Übrigens die Vita von Frau Natalie Jaresko liest sich natürlich auch sehr spannend 

Natalija Jaresko â€“ Wikipedia

Aber hey, das ist bestimmt auch nur eine "Verschwörung"


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Frage, ob man die Vorgänge in der Ukraine auch der USA zutrauen kann. Blick in die Vergangenheit sagt mir, ja kann man. Hat also was mit der Ukraine zu tun. Viele tun hier ja so, als wäre der Gedanke, die USA könnte was damit zu tun haben, Gotteslästerung.



In der Vergangenheit haben die Europäer ganze Kontinente geplündert und Millionen von Menschen versklavt.
Ist es ihnen nicht dann auch zuzutrauen, was damit zu tun zu haben?

Es ist völlig irrelevant, was früher war. Entscheidend ist was heute ist und so wie ich das sehe, haben die Russen in der Ukraine mehr Dreck am Stecken als jede andere Nation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2015)

Das Wort "Verschwörungstheorektier" ist letztendlich wie die "Nazikeule" ein Versuch sich eine argumentative Diskussion zu ersparen, und per Totschlagarument den gegenüber als unglaubwürdig darzustellen. Wer nicht mit dem Zeitgeist geht, ist halt Putinversteher  

Musst du doch verstehen Jamie. 

Russland * muss * der Böse sein, weil der Westen doch der Gute ist 



Threshold schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit haben die Europäer ganze Kontinente geplündert und Millionen von Menschen versklavt.
> Ist es ihnen nicht dann auch zuzutrauen, was damit zu tun zu haben?
> 
> Es ist völlig irrelevant, was früher war. Entscheidend ist was heute ist und so wie ich das sehe, haben die Russen in der Ukraine mehr Dreck am Stecken als jede andere Nation.



Europa mischt doch fröhlich mit. Wer hat denn sofort die neue, nicht gewählte Übergangsregierung anerkannt mit ihr das Assoziierungsabkommen unterzeichnet?

Aber sonst immer von Demokratie reden. 

Ach stellen die Russen die neue Finanzministerin in der Ukraine? Haben die Russen die gewaltsamen Demonstraten unterstützt? Hat Russland die nicht gewählte Regierung als erstes anerkannt? Hat der Sohn des russischen Vizeaußenminister einen Posten in einem ukrainischen Gasunternehmen bekommen?

Aber ja Russland hat deutlich mehr Dreck am Stecken in der Ukraine  Ständig sagt der Westen (allen voran die USA), man darf sich nicht in die inneren Angelegenheit der Ukraine einmischen. Ja aber wer tut das mehr? Aber Fakten sind nicht erwünscht, wenn das Feindbild stimmt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit haben die Europäer ganze Kontinente geplündert und Millionen von Menschen versklavt.
> Ist es ihnen nicht dann auch zuzutrauen, was damit zu tun zu haben?
> 
> Es ist völlig irrelevant, was früher war. Entscheidend ist was heute ist und so wie ich das sehe, haben die Russen in der Ukraine mehr Dreck am Stecken als jede andere Nation.



Diesen Punkt sehe ich etwas anders. Ich finde erst mit Blick auf die Vergangenheit, kann man den ein oder anderen heutigen Vorgang in der Weltgeschichte überhaupt erst nachvollziehen. Vieles in der heutigen Politik hängt unmittelbar mit geschichtlichen Vorgängen zusammen.  Die USA haben nicht von heute auf morgen so ein Gewicht in der Weltpolitik erlangt und Afrika hat nicht erst seit gestern sozio-ökonomische Probleme, viele afrikanischen Probleme sind auf europäischen "Mist" gewachsen. 

Allerdings bin ich in dem Punkt einer Meinung mit dir, dass es besser wäre, man würde die Vergangenheit beiseite lassen oder sich zumindest nicht zulange mit ihr beschäftigen (wenn es um aktuelle Probleme geht).  Vor allem bei dem Thema Ukraine prallen doch eigentlich noch zwei Ideologien aufeinander. Seit Ende des Kalten Krieges war Europa nicht wieder so stark in "West" und "Ost" gespalten wie heute, auch wenn die Grenze heute weiter im Osten liegt. 

Die Russen feiern doch heute noch den 8.Mai als "Tag des Sieges" mit Militärparade, usw., da herrscht noch ein etwas anderes Geschichtsverständnis in den Köpfen als bei uns in der "westlichen" Welt.  Ich glaube das ist auch ein großer Grund, warum jeder auf den jeweils anderen zeigt und sagt "Ihr seid Schuld". 40 Jahre standen sich "Ost" und "West" feindlich gegenüber, 25 Jahre nach Ende dieser feindseligkeit, gibt es wieder ein Problem zwischen "Ost" und "West". Und da sagt der ein oder andere bestimmt: "Hey, mit denen waren wir im Kalten Krieg verfeindet, die sind es dann jetzt bestimmt auch wieder".  

Und jetzt kommt eine subjektive Meinung meinerseits: Ich glaube diese Gedanken sind in Russland und der Ostukraine stärker als in Westreuopa, den die Geschichtsschreibung hat sich in in den 90er Jahren bestimmt nicht schlagartig geändert. 

Darum, woher kommt den der ganze Quatsch, Putin will wieder die Sowjetunion hochziehen oder die NATO will doch nur näher ans russische Territorium ran? Aus geschichtlichen Ereignissen.

Ich glaube weder das Putin die Sowjetunion neu erfinden will oder die NATO näher an Russland heran will. Da finde ich sollte man den Kalten Krieg mal vergessen, wir leben im Jahre 2015. 

Zudem wovor hat Russland angst, wenn die NATO durch die Ukraine näher herankommt? Vor einer Invasion? Ist doch Schwachsinn. Theoretisch könnte Russland ja auch einfach der NATO beitreten, aber das könnte man dort nicht mit der geschichtlichen Vergangenheit in Einklang bringen. 

Und so sind wir wieder beim Thema Geschichte. Geschichte darf man nicht außer acht lassen, aber man sollte sich von ihr auch nicht zu sehr beeinflussen lassen. Aus Geschichte zu lernen ist gut, Geschichte fortzuführen eher schlecht. Und das tun beide Parteien in diesem Konflikt nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2015)

Ein NATO Beitritt widerspricht dem russischen Selbstverstädnis... die Russen die Russland nicht mehr als Groß- oder Weltmacht sehen, sehnen sich genau diesen Zeiten hinterher.
In der NATO wäre Russland nur 1 Land in einem Bündnis.. im russischen Selbstverständnis ist aber Russland allein schon eine Großmacht und auf solche Bündnisse nicht angewiesen, da auch ganz allein der NATO ebenbürtig


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man mal nach dem Autor des Telepolis-Artikels sucht. Der ist in der Vergangenheit schon durch das Verbreiten von VT über 9/11 aufgefallen. Der tauchte auch in der "Guck mal, wer sich da verschwört"-Folge von Broders Deutschlandsafari auf. Natürlich auf einer von Querfront-Elsi seinen tollen Konferenzen. Die Crème de la Crème der Verschwörungsindustrie also.



Ich finde es ja toll für dich, dass du so ein schönes Hobby wie "Verschwörungstheorien" hast und habe auch kein Problem damit, dass du solche "Seiten" wie "Psiram" gut findest ....
Aber wie glaubwürdig ist eine Webseite wie "Psiram", deren  Betreiber " unbekannt" sind ?

Kläre mich auf, falls ich falsch liege: Deine Webseite diffamiert Menschen, stellt sie als unglaubwürdig dar und  warnt vor ihnen?

Sollte Kritik an einem Beitrag von Telepolis zum Ukrainekonflikt nicht lieber mit Argumenten und Quellen erfolgen?


Wieder eine neue Programmbeschwerde gegen das ZDF:
Falscher Zeitzeuge? Formale Programmbeschwerde gegen ZDF-Doku â€žMensch Putinâ€œ | RT Deutsch


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2015)

Die Kritik an der offensichtlich fehlenden Seriösität einer Quelle ist ein Argument.. auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ein NATO Beitritt widerspricht dem russischen Selbstverstädnis... die Russen die Russland nicht mehr als Groß- oder Weltmacht sehen, sehnen sich genau diesen Zeiten hinterher.



War das bei uns nicht genau so? 
Das kann sich ändern.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Kritik an der offensichtlich fehlenden Seriösität einer Quelle ist ein Argument.. auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst



Ich hab erstens ja mal gehofft, dass Poulton selber für sich sprechen kann, aber gut.....
"Angebliche fehlende Seriösität" mit Unseriösem zu begründen, ist doch sehr paradox und unlogisch!

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du "Telepolis" nicht magst, da sie zur Zeit nicht *deine* politische Sichtweise im  Ukrainekonflikt stützen..., 
aber  einer Zeitung, über die "Die Zeit" vor diesem Propaganda-Krieg zwischen Russland und dem Westen äußerte:



			
				http://www.zeit.de/1997/16/telepoli.txt.19970411.xml schrieb:
			
		

> *Telepolis - eine neue Zeitschrift "für die gebildeten Online-Stände"*


,
die mehrere Preise für ihre journalistische Arbeit bekommen hat, unter anderem den "*Europäischen Preis für  Online Journalismus*" und den
 "*Grimme Online Award*"
für:


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jury begründete den Preis in der Kategorie Medienjournalismus: „Unbestechlich, unabhängig von den großen Verlagshäusern und deren kommerziellen Interessen, fachmännisch und auf hohem Niveau werden hier wichtige Themen schon diskutiert, wenn sie für die meisten Webangebote noch nicht einmal in der Themen-Planung sind. Ob Lauschangriffe der Geheimdienste, topologische Effekte der Quantenmechanik,* eine Übersicht über die Verschwörungstheorien zum Anschlag auf das WorldTradeCenter *oder die neuesten Vorstöße aus der Brüsseler Kommission zu Copyright oder Cookies: schwierige, wichtige, kontroverse Themen aus Wissenschaft, Technik, Politik, Kunst sind das alltägliche Brot des Angebots aus dem Heise-Verlag […].“


mit "angeblich fehlender Seriösität  "unglaubwürdig machen zu wollen, finde ich lächerlich!






			
				Antichrist schrieb:
			
		

> Ein NATO Beitritt widerspricht dem russischen Selbstverstädnis... die Russen die Russland nicht mehr als Groß- oder Weltmacht sehen, sehnen sich genau diesen Zeiten hinterher.
> In der NATO wäre Russland nur 1 Land in einem Bündnis.. im russischen Selbstverständnis ist aber Russland allein schon eine Großmacht und auf solche Bündnisse nicht angewiesen, da auch ganz allein der NATO ebenbürtig



Als "Nato-Russlandversteher" hast du bestimmt für diese Aussage auch ganz tolle Quellen!
Mich interessieren besonders solche, die aussagen, dass man Russland eine Mitgliedschaft in der Nato angeboten hat und Russland diese ausgeschlagen hat!

...und "ebenbürtig"- also die gleiche Wichtigkeit bei Mitbestimmung und Entscheidung sollten  doch eigentlich alle  Mitgliedsstaaten eines "Verteidigungs"-Bündnisses haben.


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO schrieb:
			
		

> Den operativen Oberbefehl hat der _Supreme Allied Commander Europe (SACEUR), welcher *immer* ein US-amerikanischer General oder Admiral ist._


Komisch ....findest du nicht auch, dass die USA ein Problem mit "auf gleicher Augenhöhe" hat?


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2015)

The Ruins of Donetsk Airport: Russian Roulette (Dispatch 95) | VICE News
Cameron kündigt Trainingsmission an: Britische Ausbilder für die Ukraine | tagesschau.de



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> über die "Die Zeit"


Vor über 18 Jahren... (holt eure Sockel 7 Boards mit K6 und Co. raus...)



> "*Europäischen Preis für  Online Journalismus*"


vor über 13 Jahren...



> "*Grimme Online Award*"


vor über 11 Jahren.



> mit "angeblich fehlender Seriösität  "unglaubwürdig machen zu wollen, finde ich lächerlich!


Die Preise wurden schon vor langer Zeit vergeben und sind ebenfalls kein Zeichen für Unfehlbarkeit. Vorallem in Anbetracht dessen, dass die Autoren die Rang und Namen im Truther- und VTler-Spektrum haben, wie eben der von dir weiter oben verlinkte Paul Schreyer, erst Jahre nach der Preisverleihung dort angefangen haben. 



> Als "Nato-Russlandversteher" hast du bestimmt für diese Aussage auch ganz tolle Quellen!


NATOâ€“Russia relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> However current Russian leadership has made it clear that Russia does not plan to join the alliance, preferring to keep cooperation on a lower level now. The Russian envoy to NATO, Dmitry Rogozin, is quoted as saying "Great powers don't join coalitions, they create coalitions. Russia considers itself a great power," although he said that Russia did not rule out membership at some point in the future.[13] In March 2000 president Vladimir Putin, in interview to British television said Russia could once join NATO.[31]






> ...und "ebenbürtig"- also die gleiche Wichtigkeit bei Mitbestimmung und Entscheidung sollten  doch eigentlich alle  Mitgliedsstaaten eines "Verteidigungs"-Bündnisses haben.


Haben sie und zwar im NATO-Rat. Der SACEUR hat ein ganz spezifisches Aufgabengebiet und ist dem NATO-Rat untergeordnet, ebenso ist alles andere in der Nato eben diesem Rat untergeordnet. Das wüsste man, wenn man sich mit der Struktur und dem Aufbau der Nato auseinandergesetzt hat (oder musste, z.B. im Rahmen seines Wehrdienstes).


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Februar 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Preise wurden schon vor langer Zeit vergeben und sind ebenfalls kein Zeichen für Unfehlbarkeit. Vorallem in Anbetracht dessen, dass die Autoren die Rang und Namen im Truther- und VTler-Spektrum haben, wie eben der von dir weiter oben verlinkte Paul Schreyer, erst Jahre nach der Preisverleihung dort angefangen haben.



Seriösität und "Unfehlbarkeit" sind nicht das Gleiche!!!
Ich denke mal, die Seriösität von Telepolis wurde bewiesen.
Niemand hier streitet ab, dass sich jemand mal "irren" kann.
Das ZDF hatte 2014/2015 sehr viele Programmbeschwerden. Wir berichteten hier über einige, die die Ukraine-Berichterstattung betrafen. 
Genau deshalb wurdest du ja aufgefordert, deine Kritik über den hier verlinkten Beitrag zu äußern! Also was entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, was davon soll eine "Verschwörungstheorie" sein usw. usw.! Bisher konntest du das nicht!

Dein ständiges Gerede über VT und Thruther ist in diesem Thread Offtopic und trägt nichts zu einer Diskussion bei!
Und eine Webseite wie Psiram, die unseriös ist, Rufmord betreibt (du hast meiner Einschätzung trotz Nachfrage nicht widersprochen) und der Betreiber "unbekannt" ist, so dass sich niemand gegen diesen Rufmord wehren kann, ist kein ernst zu nehmendes Argument!



Poulton schrieb:


> NATOâ€“Russia relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



...deine einzige Quelle?




Poulton schrieb:


> Haben sie und zwar im NATO-Rat. Der SACEUR hat ein ganz spezifisches Aufgabengebiet und ist dem NATO-Rat untergeordnet, ebenso ist alles andere in der Nato eben diesem Rat untergeordnet. Das wüsste man, wenn man sich mit der Struktur und dem Aufbau der Nato auseinandergesetzt hat (oder musste, z.B. im Rahmen seines Wehrdienstes).


Da du dich, wie du sagst, ja so gut auskennst, warum ist es immer ein Amerikaner?
Warum kein Franzose, Engländer, Deutscher....?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Selten so eine brillante Argumentation gesehen. Diesen sche*ß Putinverstehern, Verschwörungstheoretikern, Gutmenschen, Hippies und Kommunisten-Nazis hast du's ordentlich gegeben!



Was gibts da viel zu argumentieren? Jeder einzelne Telepolis-Link, den ich hier in diesem Thread gesehen hat, wirft "dem Westen" und sämtlichen westlichen Medien Heuchelei und einseitige, gleichgeschaltete Lügen-Berichterstattung vor ohne auch nur einen Millimeter auf etwaige Unstimmigkeiten im Auftreten Russlands zu thematisieren. Soviel Arroganz und Bigoterie ist einfach zum kotzen, vollkommen ungeachtet etwaiger zutreffender oder nicht zutreffender Inhalte dahinter.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Schüsse auf dem Maidan waren doch gerade erst wieder in der Presse O.o.. was spielt es da für eine Rolle ob die ukrainische Regierung da was aufklären will, das wäre doch eh nur symbolische Heuchelei.



Zumal die ukrainische Regierung ihren Untersuchungsbericht letztes Jahr vorgestellt hat (wie hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, wenn ich mich an meine eigenen Postings richtig erinnere).
Aber genauso wie bei MH 17 ist es halt wesentlich leichter zu behaupten, es hätte sich nie jemand um Aufklärung bemüht, als sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, was herausgefunden wurde bzw. warum etwas nicht herausgefunden werden konnte...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer hat lustiger (und nützlicher) Weise, dann das Abkommen zwischen den Außenminister und Janukowtisch torpediert und denn Mann vorzeitig gewaltsam seines Amtes enthoben?



Niemand.
Niemand hat dies jemals gemacht.



> Es geht um die Frage, ob man die Vorgänge in der Ukraine auch der USA zutrauen kann. Blick in die Vergangenheit sagt mir, ja kann man. Hat also was mit der Ukraine zu tun.



Ist hiermit (und eigentlich auch schon lange vorher) aber geklärt, oder?
Zutrauen kann man ohnehin sehr vielen sehr vieles. Interessanter wären konkrete Hinweise für Aktivitäten und die findet man nicht in der Vergangenheit an anderen Orten.
Bislang aber auch nicht in der Ukraine...




Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Russen feiern doch heute noch den 8.Mai als "Tag des Sieges" mit Militärparade, usw., da herrscht noch ein etwas anderes Geschichtsverständnis in den Köpfen als bei uns in der "westlichen" Welt.  Ich glaube das ist auch ein großer Grund, warum jeder auf den jeweils anderen zeigt und sagt "Ihr seid Schuld". 40 Jahre standen sich "Ost" und "West" feindlich gegenüber, 25 Jahre nach Ende dieser feindseligkeit, gibt es wieder ein Problem zwischen "Ost" und "West". Und da sagt der ein oder andere bestimmt: "Hey, mit denen waren wir im Kalten Krieg verfeindet, die sind es dann jetzt bestimmt auch wieder".
> 
> Und jetzt kommt eine subjektive Meinung meinerseits: Ich glaube diese Gedanken sind in Russland und der Ostukraine stärker als in Westreuopa, den die Geschichtsschreibung hat sich in in den 90er Jahren bestimmt nicht schlagartig geändert.
> 
> ...



Die Spannungen zwischen ""Ost"" und ""West"" sind nicht erst letztes Jahr wieder aufgeflammt. Putins strategische Bomber haben nicht erst im Zuge der Ukraine-Krise, sondern bereits wenige Jahre nach seinem Amtsantritt/kurz der Jahrtausendwende wieder die erste "Übungs"-Flüge an die Grenze des US-Luftraumes durchgeführt. Später wurden die Investitionen in Heer und Luftwaffe wieder hochgefahren, die Arbeit an neuen U-Boot-Typen ist in Arbeit. Zwischen dem Ende der Sowjetunion und Putins Wiederaufbau der Militärmacht lagen keine 10 Jahre. (Zu Amtsantritt Putins 99: 0,1 Billionen Rubel / 2,34% GDP; für 2015 angesetzt: 3,3 Billionen / 4,2% GDP - wobei der Anteil mit fortschreitender Wirtschaftskrise eher noch steigen wird)
Und umgekehrt habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass in Westeuropa und insbesondere den USA die Indoktrination aus den 60ern bis 80ern in den Köpfen verschwunden ist. An den Stammtischen kursiert genau das gleiche ""Wissen"" darüber, wie gefährlich "der Russe" ist, wie früher und wehe, in einer Debatte zu wirtschaftlichen oder sozialen Fragen vertritt mal jemand ""kommunistische"" Standpunkte...




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hab erstens ja mal gehofft, dass Poulton selber für sich sprechen kann, aber gut.....



Wenn man sich mit einem bestimmten User unterhalten und nicht ein Thema in großer Runde besprechen möchte, sollte man PNs nutzen.



> ...
> aber  einer Zeitung, über die "Die Zeit" vor diesem Propaganda-Krieg zwischen Russland und dem Westen äußerte:
> 
> ,
> ...



Hast du mal auf die Daten geachtet?
Mag ja sein, dass Telepolis laut der Zeit anno 1997 ein Lichtblick in Internet war. Aber das ist 18 Jahre her und wir reden von einem online-medium...
Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich der Spiegel von einer noch halbwegs investigativen Pflichtlektüre für Vertreter progressiver Politik (wenn auch schon weit unter dem Niveau früherer Jahre) zu einem populistischen Revolverblatt gewandelt, dessen Produktionen alzuoft eher als Meinungsbeitrag behandelt werden sollten.


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2015)

Ukraine-Krieg: Nachschub aus Deutschland für die Front im Donbass | ZEIT ONLINE




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dein ständiges Gerede über VT und Thruther ist in diesem Thread Offtopic und trägt nichts zu einer Diskussion bei!


Nö. Denn genau diejenigen die schon beim Thema 9/11 und Co durch ihre VT aufgefallen sind, sind wieder ganz vorne beim Thema Ukrainekrise mit dabei, wenn es darum geht den Westen für alles schuldig zu machen und Lug, Trug, Inside-Jobs, etc. vorzuwerfen. Stichhaltige Fakten können sie zwar wieder nicht liefern aber das ist bei den Damen und Herren der Verschwörungsindustrie ja business as usual.



> die unseriös ist,


Die positiven Rezenzionen der Seite in den deutschen Medien (auch auf Telepolis, aber von anderen Autoren, als die die sonst hier immer verlinkt werden) sprechen da eine andere Sprache.



> Rufmord betreibt


Das würde vorraussetzen, das sie (absichtlich) Fehlinformationen verbreiten würden. Dem ist aber nicht so.



> Da du dich, wie du sagst, ja so gut auskennst, warum ist es immer ein Amerikaner?


Ich hätte da eine so einfache wie schmerzhafte Antwort: Weil die Europäer viel zu deppert dafür sind. 
...und weil er gleichzeit Kommandeur des US European Command ist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Februar 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was gibts da viel zu argumentieren? Jeder einzelne Telepolis-Link, den ich hier in diesem Thread gesehen hat, wirft "dem Westen" und sämtlichen westlichen Medien Heuchelei und einseitige, gleichgeschaltete Lügen-Berichterstattung vor ohne auch nur einen Millimeter auf etwaige Unstimmigkeiten im Auftreten Russlands zu thematisieren. Soviel Arroganz und Bigoterie ist einfach zum kotzen, vollkommen ungeachtet etwaiger zutreffender oder nicht zutreffender Inhalte dahinter.



Phrasen!
Wie wäre es denn, wenn du endlich wirklich argumentieren würdest!
Nehme dir einen Artikel von Telepolis (die ihre Aussagen mit Quellen belegen) und widerlege deren Aussagen anhand von Fakten und Quellen!
Nur weil dir die Aussagen von Telepolis nicht gefallen, die eben nicht interessengeleitet sind, wie bei anderen von dir hochgeachteten Medien, keine "Russlandfeindliche Propaganda" betreiben und eine andere Meinung vertreten, ist das kein Grund so auszuflippen....
Zu einem guten Diskussionsstil gehört es einfach auch auf die Argumente der Gegenseite einzugehen....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal die ukrainische Regierung ihren Untersuchungsbericht letztes Jahr vorgestellt hat (wie hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, wenn ich mich an meine eigenen Postings richtig erinnere).
> Aber genauso wie bei MH 17 ist es halt wesentlich leichter zu behaupten, es hätte sich nie jemand um Aufklärung bemüht, als sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, was herausgefunden wurde bzw. warum etwas nicht herausgefunden werden konnte...



Wir erinnern uns noch sehr gut an deine Beiträge...
...erinnerst du dich auch an unsere Beiträge, Quellen und Argumente? 
Aber bisher ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es überhaupt eine ordentliche Untersuchung zu den Schüssen von Maidan gegeben hat!
Da du davon ja offensichtlich Kenntnis hast, kannst du uns dies sicher mit Quellen belegen, auch den Untersuchungsbericht verlinken und beweisen, dass alle Vorwürfe gegen die mangelnden Aufklärungsabsichten der ukrainischen Regierung total unbegründet waren/sind, die ja durch die vor kurzem veröffentlichen Beweise/ Zeugen des BBC dem öffentlichen Statement der ukrainischen Regierung widersprechen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand.
> Niemand hat dies jemals gemacht.


???
Kiew brennt | ARTE
gewaltfrei und friedlich???

https://www.freitag.de/autoren/lutz-herden/absturz-sturz-umsturz



			
				http://www.abendblatt.de/nachrichten/article125102466/Janukowitsch-abgesetzt-Timoschenko-in-Freiheit.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ein radikaler Redner drohte mit einer bewaffneten Offensive, sollte die Opposition nicht auf der Forderung beharren, dass Janukowitsch bis zum Sonnabendmorgen zurücktrete. Andere Regierungsgegner skandierten mit Bezug auf Janukowitsch: "Tod dem Kriminellen!" Kritisiert wurde auch, dass die Neuwahlen erst im Dezember stattfinden sollen.


"Tod dem Kriminellen" - ist meiner Meinung nach ein Aufruf zum Mord!


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euromaidan schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall, dass Janukowytsch gestürzt würde, äußerte sich Andrej Tarasenko, ein Führer des Rechten Sektors: „Wir würden ihm und seiner Familie 24 Stunden geben, das Land zu verlassen, andernfalls gibt es ein Revolutionstribunal.“




...und hier noch einige interessante Details :


Spoiler






			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euromaidan schrieb:
			
		

> Am Abend des 20. Februar 2014 verkündete Janukowytsch nach Gesprächen mit den Außenministern Deutschlands, Polens und Frankreichs ein Einlenken auf die wichtigsten Forderungen der Opposition. So sollen vorgezogene Präsidentschaftswahlen noch im Jahr 2014 stattfinden. Außerdem solle die Verfassung der Ukraine abgeändert und binnen zehn Tagen eine Übergangsregierung gebildet werden.[189][190][191] Eine entsprechende Vereinbarung zwischen Regierung und Opposition wurde allerdings zunächst noch nicht unterzeichnet.[192]





			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euromaidan schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung und trotz der Ankündigung einer Einigung wurden die gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen in Kiew am 21. Februar fortgeführt. Es kam erneut zum Einsatz von Schusswaffen. Von Seiten vieler Regierungsgegner wurde betont, die von Janukowytsch angekündigten Schritte seien nicht ausreichend, der Präsident müsse sofort zurücktreten und vor ein Gericht gestellt werden.[193] Nach offiziellen Angaben vom 21. Februar 2014 seien bei den Kämpfen mindestens 77 Menschen getötet worden.[194]






Was ist für dich "gewaltsam"? 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit einem bestimmten User unterhalten und nicht ein Thema in großer Runde besprechen möchte, sollte man PNs nutzen.


Richtig!
Aber das wollte ja auch niemand! Ich frage mich, wie du zu so einer "Behauptung" kommst!
Es gehört aber zu einem "guten" Diskussionsstil und da stimmst du mir sicher zu, dass  man *alle* an einer Diskussion Interessierten/Beteiligten auch in diese Diskussion miteinbezieht und auf ihre Argumente eingeht!
.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf die Daten geachtet?
> Mag ja sein, dass Telepolis laut der Zeit anno 1997 ein Lichtblick in Internet war. Aber das ist 18 Jahre her und wir reden von einem online-medium...
> Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich der Spiegel von einer noch halbwegs investigativen Pflichtlektüre für Vertreter progressiver Politik (wenn auch schon weit unter dem Niveau früherer Jahre) zu einem populistischen Revolverblatt gewandelt, dessen Produktionen alzuoft eher als Meinungsbeitrag behandelt werden sollten.


Zur Erinnerung: Es ging um "Seriösität" und nicht um einen "Lichtblick" für dich  vor 18 Jahren. Preise hat Telepolis auch nach deinem "Lichtblick" bekommen!
Wir reden hier also nicht nur von einem "online-medium", sondern von einer Online-Zeitschrift, die sich damit von einem "Blog" (auch ein online-medium) durch Seriösität unterscheidet!
Ich frage mich auch, was du mit deinem Hinweis "online-medium" in deiner Argumentation zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest, vielleicht könntest du uns das näher erläutern!




Poulton schrieb:


> Nö. Denn genau diejenigen die schon beim Thema 9/11 und Co durch ihre VT aufgefallen sind, sind wieder ganz vorne beim Thema Ukrainekrise mit dabei, wenn es darum geht den Westen für alles schuldig zu machen und Lug, Trug, Inside-Jobs, etc. vorzuwerfen. Stichhaltige Fakten können sie zwar wieder nicht liefern aber das ist bei den Damen und Herren der Verschwörungsindustrie ja business as usual.
> Die positiven Rezenzionen der Seite in den deutschen Medien (auch auf Telepolis, aber von anderen Autoren, als die die sonst hier immer verlinkt werden) sprechen da eine andere Sprache.
> Das würde vorraussetzen, das sie (absichtlich) Fehlinformationen verbreiten würden. Dem ist aber nicht so..



Mir ist neu, dass es neuerdings eine Straftat ist, Fragen zu stellen, Argumente zu äußern und Beweise für diese Argumente offen zulegen!
Wenn dem so ist, zeige mir die  entsprechenden Stellen unseres Strafgesetzbuches.!
Es ist schon eine recht merkwürdige Auffassung, das Zweifel an bestimmten Aussagen und diese Zweifel zu äußern, mit VT gleichzusetzen sind!
Es mag praktisch sein, solche VT-Vorwürfe zu äußern und dementsprechend die öffentliche Meinung dahingehend zu manipulieren, dass Nachfragen und Skepsis (grundlegendsten Erfordernisse des selbständigen Denkens, der Wissenschaft und des Fortschrittes ohne die wir nicht einmal das Rad erfunden hätten) auf einmal etwas "Böses" sein soll, weil es unbequem ist, sich dem zu stellen.
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch keine Probleme, sich offen allen Skeptikern und Fragen zu stellen!
Wer dagegen sofort versucht, jede Kritik und jedes Argument zu unterbinden, da sollte man schon stutzig werden...
VT-Vorwürfe und die Manipulation der öffentlichen Meinung, dass diese Menschen nun unglaubwürdig, "minderwertig" seien, sind wie Propaganda interessengeleitet.
Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen hier von Skeptikern, Fragen, Argumenten und nicht von Quacksalbern, Geheimverschwörungen und Allien-Kontakten....
...also bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben, selbständiges Denken nutzen und versuchen sich in diesem Manipulationsdschungel nicht manipuleren zu lassen!






Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine so einfache wie schmerzhafte Antwort: Weil die Europäer viel zu deppert dafür sind.
> ...und weil er gleichzeit Kommandeur des US European Command ist.



Deine Aussage bestätigt, dass die USA ein Problem mit "auf gleicher Augenhöhe" haben. 
Bist du Europäer oder Amerikaner?


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2015)

Ping, Pong, Ping, Pong, ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Phrasen!
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du endlich wirklich argumentieren würdest!



Wozu? Damit meine Argumente ignoriert werden? *mit "Phrasen!" auf Phrasen antworten...*



> Nehme dir einen Artikel von Telepolis (die ihre Aussagen mit Quellen belegen) und widerlege deren Aussagen anhand von Fakten und Quellen!
> Nur weil dir die Aussagen von Telepolis nicht gefallen, die eben nicht interessengeleitet sind, wie bei anderen von dir hochgeachteten Medien, keine "Russlandfeindliche Propaganda" betreiben und eine andere Meinung vertreten, ist das kein Grund so auszuflippen....
> Zu einem guten Diskussionsstil gehört es einfach auch auf die Argumente der Gegenseite einzugehen....



Bitte? Es ging darum, warum jemand die Beiträge von Telepolis nicht mag. Es ging nicht um Argumente, die hier irgend jemand vorgetragen hat. Wer Fakten besprechen möchte, soll die nennen, dann kann man auch drüber reden. Zu meiner Meinung zu den Telepolis-Links, die hier in letzter Zeit gepostet wurden, zerlege ich mal kurz den Anfang des letzten:



Spoiler



Land of Confusion | Telepolis



> Das Auswärtige Amt beteiligt sich mit einem eigenen Papier am Informationskrieg um die Ukraine. Doch entscheidende Fragen bleiben weiter unberührt. Wer etwa schoss wirklich im Februar 2014 auf dem Maidan?



"Die entscheidende Frage"? Quelle! 
Nach dem er erste Satz wenig mehr als eine Binsenweißheit war (das auswärtige Amt stellt tatsächlich Unterlagen zu auswärtigem zusammen? Danke für diese Nachricht!), ist der zweite Satz eine reine Meinungsäußerung des Autors. Objektive Berichterstattung Fehlanzeige. Und die anschließend vom Autor als ach-so-wichtig eingestufte Frage ist halt nur ein winziges Puzzlestück des Konfliktes und 17 von 18 Fragen, die das auswärtige Amt behandelt (und die, zumindest den Diskussionen in unserem Thread nach, durchaus nicht nebensächlich sind), beschäftigen sich überhaupt nicht mit dem Februar 2014 und erst recht -und imho zu recht- beschränken sie sich nicht auf den Maidan.
Ziemlich vermessen ist zu dem das Verlangen des Telepolis-Autors, das auswärtige Amt -Bürokraten in Deutschland- möge vom Schreibtisch auf einen Kriminalfall aufklären, den per se nur Forensiker in der Ukraine lösen könnten. Und auch das nur mit einer Zeitmaschiene. Genauso gut hätte man dem Bericht vorwerfen können, dass er nicht die Weltformel enthält.


Zweiter Absatz


> Der vom Auswärtigen Amt in der vergangenen Woche erstellte "Realitätscheck: Russische Behauptungen - unsere Antworten" (PDF) sorgt weiter für Wirbel. Bezeichnet ein "Realitätscheck" in der Traumforschung die Vergewisserung, ob man noch träumt oder schon wach ist, so mag sich analog nach Bekanntwerden des Regierungspapiers auch mancher ungläubig die Augen gerieben haben. Das deutsche Außenministerium gibt eine Sprachregelung heraus, was im strittigen Ukrainekonflikt Wahrheit zu sein habe und was nicht?



Sorgt für Wirbel? Ist mir, bis zu dem Wirbel, den der Telepolis-Autor hier hochzieht, nicht aufgefallen. Im Gegenteil. Die meisten Medien haben den Bericht -zu Recht- als Zusammenfassung dessen abgetan, was ohnehin schon lange offizieller Standpunkt ist. Klare Falschbehauptung des Autors also. Er unterstellt dem auswärtigen Amt Dinge, die eigentlich auf ihn selbst zutreffen.
Toll auch ist der folgende Exkurs in die Pseudowissenschaft, der wohl nicht zufällig dem ersten Google-Treffer zum Wort entlehnt ist, aber arg wenig mit der allgemeinen Verwendung des Begriffes etwas zu tun hat und, so weit ich das sehe, auch wenig mit wissenschaftlicher Traumforschung. Aber Hauptsache ein paar Zeilen mit diffamierendem Inhalt gefüllt.
Zum Abschluss wieder eine Falschaussage des Autors:
Das Außenministerium hat keine Sprachregelung herausgegeben und schreibt auch niemandem vor, was richtig und was falsch ist. Es hat eine interne Übersicht zur Information seiner Mitarbeiter erstellt (und !nicht! herausgegeben), damit die sich nicht wenigstens vollkommen blamieren und die offizielle Regierungslinie schnell nachlesen können.

Das steht praktischerweise auch im dritten Absatz (und sonst nichts), allerdings als in so viele Bruchstücke wie möglich zerteiltes Zitat, zwischen den jeweils die maximale Anzahl von Konjunktiven eingestreut wurde. Von einem Autor, der Eingangs noch das Absolute Wissen über die Wichtigkeit von Fragen proklamierte, kann diese Suggestion von Unsicherheiten wohl nur als "Lüge"-Vorwurf gewertet werden. Aber vermutlich weiß er schlichtweg besser über die Absichten und Vorgänge in einem Amt bescheid, als die Sprecherin des Amtes?

vierter Absatz:


> Auffällig war in diesem Zusammenhang die nahezu gleichförmige Einordnung des Papiers durch führende deutsche Medien Ende letzter Woche. Diese machten sich die Zusammenstellung von Argumenten der Regierung zum Ukrainekonflikt nicht nur unisono zu eigen (erstaunlich genug für eine "freie Presse"), sondern verschärften auch noch deren Wortwahl. Während das Auswärtige Amt lediglich von russischen "Behauptungen" gesprochen hatte, wurden daraus in den medialen Schlagzeilen "Putins Mythen" (Spiegel Online), "Moskaus Propaganda" (Die Welt) oder eben "Moskauer Mythen" (Süddeutsche Zeitung). Es ging somit nicht um die Präsentation zweier gegensätzlicher Ansichten, aus denen sich der Leser ein eigenes Urteil bilden kann, sondern um die mittlerweile schon gewohnte Vorgabe einer klaren Marschrichtung mit dem Tenor "Der Feind lügt".



Echt, war das auffällig? Ist es nicht eigentlich vollkommen normal, dass objektiv berichtende Medien zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis kommen, wenn sie über so etwas banales wie eine (nicht autorisierte) Veröffentlichung berichten? (Wohlgemerkt: Über die Veröffentlichung, nicht über die Inhalte. Letztere waren ja nichts neues.)
Ach ne, die Medien haben sich ja "Argumente unisono zu eigen gemacht" (heißt: a) alle, wirklich alle Medien vertreten die gleiche Meinung. Einschließlich Telepolis? b) Der Telepolis-Autor kennt alle diese Medien und c) er weiß genau, dass bei keinem einzigen Autor dieser Medien so etwas wie ein Meinungsbildungsprozess stattgefunden hat. Ein wahrhaftiger Gott, wer soviel Überblick hat und in Redaktionsräume und sogar Redakteursköpfe gucken kann.). Und dann haben sie -"unisono"- auch noch deren Wortwahl verschärft. Behauptet jedenfalls der Autor. Ich persönlich kann das, ohne sein gottgleiches Wissen, nur eingeschränkt beurteilen, aber zumindest TAZ und tagesthemen haben die Argumente nicht einmal wiedergegeben (weil, wie mehrfach erwähnt, nichts neues drinne steht), geschweige denn "verschärft".
Es folgen ein paar Beispiele von nicht-Verschärfungen... ("Mythos": Erzählung, die Welt- und Selbstverständnis definiert. Nicht zwingend realitätsgemäß, aber auch nicht zwingend falsch. "Behauptung": Faktenaussage, die nicht belegt ist. Von vorbelasteten Autoren, um die es hier laut Telepolis geht, typischerweise nicht benutzt, wenn sie selbst der Meinung sind, die Aussage wäre belegt. Somit im hiesigen Kontext eine schärfere Aussage, als "Mythos". "Propganda": Sammlung Behauptungen, die mit einem bestimmten Zweck verbreitet werden. Zweckorientiert sind Statements von Regierungen immer, es gibt da also keine Verschärfung gegenüber "Behauptung".)
Abschluss des Absatzes: Die erste richtige Erkentniss dieses Artikels (nein, es ging nicht um die Präsentation gegensätzlicher Ansichten. Es ging um die Nachricht, dass das auswärtige Amt ein Papier zusammengestellt hat), dummerweise gefolgt von einer geballten Ladung Anmaßung:
"Vorgabe" "Marschrichtung" "Feind" "Lüge"?
Das alles steckt laut Telepolis-Autor in diesen SPON-Zeilen:
"Im Kampf um die Deutungshoheit im Ukraine-Konflikt hat das Auswärtige Amt einen Realitätscheck für Mitarbeiter gemacht. "Russische Behauptungen - unsere Antworten" steht über einem achtseitigen Dokument. Auf populäre Thesen Russlands gibt es differenzierte Antworten. Das Problem: Je steiler die russische These, desto komplizierter die deutsche Antwort."
Ukraine-Konflikt: Berlins Antwort auf Putins Mythen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Yeah, right. Der einleitende Absatz des Spiegels (danach folgen nur Zitate) klingt fast schon wie Goebels "totaler Krieg"-Rede...

_____
Damit genug von meiner Meinung, warum man bei manchen Telepolis-Beiträgen tatsächlich "das Kotzen kriegen" könnte. Ich hoffe, es ist nachvollziehbar, warum Beiträge, die derart populistisch anfangen, nur von den wenigsten nach potentiell interessanten Fakten durchsucht werden. Dieser Telepolis-Autor ist keine Primärquelle, die überhaupt etwas neues bringen könnte und seine Zusammenfassung beginnt auf dem Niveau eines Forumposts. Das kann ich auch hier lesen.





> Wir erinnern uns noch sehr gut an deine Beiträge...
> ...erinnerst du dich auch an unsere Beiträge, Quellen und Argumente?



Ich wette nicht darauf, dass ich jede einzelne im Wortlaut zitieren kann, aber die Grundstruktur war klar. Und weiter?



> Aber bisher ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es überhaupt eine ordentliche Untersuchung zu den Schüssen von Maidan gegeben hat!



Erstaunlich, dass du dich "sehr gut" an meine Beiträge erinnerst, aber nicht an das, was drin stand...
Zur Auffrischung:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Übergangsregierung der Ukraine hat eine Untersuchung eingeleitet mit dem Ergebnis, dass 12 Mitglieder beschuldigten Spezialeinheit als Schuldige verhaftet wurden. Weiß nicht, ob die üblichen Verschwörungsmagazine diese Meldung "zufällig" vergessen haben, aber die ""gleichgeschalteten"" deutschen Medien dürften das fast alle berichtet haben.
> Aktuelles Thema der "dpa-Wortlaut" wiederkäuenden Medien sind Rechercheergebnisse von Monitor, dem zu Folge es noch weitere Schützen gegeben haben könnte. Darüber wurde definitiv auch in Online-Schmiererecken berichtet - weiß nicht, ob du vielleicht nur Quellen ließt, die bei solchen Gelegenheiten nicht darauf hinweisen, dass ihre Informationen aus den verpönten Massenmedien stammen (in dem Fall sogar die besonder un-unabhängigen ÖR...)
> Neue Erkenntnisse über Todesschüsse in Kiew | tagesschau.de


Passende Links findet man übrigens auch in 0,nix via Wikipedia, wenn man sich auch nur ein Bisschen dafür interessiert, was über die Vorgänge berichtet wird...
BREAKING NEWS: 9 Suspects in Maidan Shootings Detained | EUROMAIDAN |
Sogar Russland hat darüber informiert, dass Täter identifiziert worden sein sollen:
http://tass.ru/en/world/724710



> Da du davon ja offensichtlich Kenntnis hast, kannst du uns dies sicher mit Quellen belegen, auch den Untersuchungsbericht verlinken und beweisen, dass alle Vorwürfe gegen die mangelnden Aufklärungsabsichten der ukrainischen Regierung total unbegründet waren/sind, die ja durch die vor kurzem veröffentlichen Beweise/ Zeugen des BBC dem öffentlichen Statement der ukrainischen Regierung widersprechen.



Der erste Bericht wurde afaik nicht in englischer Sprache veröffentlicht, auf alle Fälle kann ich nach den myriaden an "1 Jahr danach"-Artikeln keine Spur mehr finden. Reicht ein Link zur Ankündigung?
http://www.voanews.com/content/kyiv...await-report-on-maidan-shootings/1882984.html

Dir ging es ja nur darum, dass gar nicht ermittelt werden würde, die Inhalte der Untersuchung sind (aus vielfach diskutierten Gründen) ohnehin dünn und fragwürdig.



> ???
> Kiew brennt | ARTE
> gewaltfrei und friedlich???



Amtsenthebung"???"
Sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach dem ukrainischen Parlament aus, was du da verlinkst, stellt also mit hoher Sicherheit nicht das Votum zur Einsetzung einer neuen Regierung dar.



> Zur Erinnerung: Es ging um "Seriösität" und nicht um einen "Lichtblick" für dich  vor 18 Jahren. Preise hat Telepolis auch nach deinem "Lichtblick" bekommen!
> Wir reden hier also nicht nur von einem "online-medium", sondern von einer Online-Zeitschrift, die sich damit von einem "Blog" (auch ein online-medium) durch Seriösität unterscheidet!
> Ich frage mich auch, was du mit deinem Hinweis "online-medium" in deiner Argumentation zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest, vielleicht könntest du uns das näher erläutern!



Damit wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir von einem äußerst dynamischen Teil der Medienlandschaft sprechen, in dem auch nur ein halbes Jahrzehnt alte Feststellungen komplett überholt sein können und zudem von deinem Teil der Medienlandschaft, der 1997 extrem winzig war im Vergleich zu der Aufmerksamkeit, die er erhielt. Und von "Blog" hat damals noch niemand gesprochen 
Wer aber sehr wohl davon spricht, ist das Impressum von Telepolis über die eigenen Autoren:
Für Telepolis bloggen:


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Na ups!
> 
> Ukraine: Kreml soll die Krise langfristig vorbereitet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Da isses:

Strategiepapier: Putin und der geheime Ukraine-Plan | ZEIT ONLINE

Original:

«?????????????? ?????????? ???????????? ????????????? ????????? ???????? ??????? ? ??????» - ???????? - ????? ??????

Original in deutscher Übersetzung:

Ukraine-Konflikt: Russlands Strategiepapier im Wortlaut | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Ramons01 (27. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Da isses:
> 
> Strategiepapier: Putin und der geheime Ukraine-Plan | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



Dieses angebliche Strategiepapier ist wahrscheinlich genauso echt, wie die russischen Panzer die in der Ukraine gesichtet wurden...blöd nur das diese Panzer das Zeitreisen beherrschen, was man von diesem Papier nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin weder Notar noch Experte für Panzer. Aber sowohl russische Pläne zur asymmetrischen Kriegsführung in der Ukraine als auch Lieferungen russischer Panzer an die Separatisten würden mich nicht wundern.  Sie würden sogar Russlands Erfolg in der Ukraine hervorragend erklären. 

Die Aussagen vom ehemaligen Separatistenführer Strelkow fügen sich auch hervorragend ins Bild. 

In einer Talkshow: Russischer Geheimdienstler Strelkow erzÃ¤hlt, wie die Krim wirklich annektiert wurde - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Ramons01 (27. Februar 2015)

Mein Problem mit solchen Behauptungen ist, dass als Beweis für die Existenz solcher Panzer Bilder aus dem Georgien Konflikt genommen werden.

Also wenn ich sage "Hier schaut: Russische Panzer in der Ostukraine, wie sie gerade über die Grenze rollen" und dann ein Bild von 2009 nehme um das ganze zu untermalen...tja dann läuft irgendetwas falsch bei unserem geliebten Qualitätsjournalismus. 

Zu deinem Link: Also nehmen wir mal an Russland ist genau so aggressiv wie behauptet wird und der liebe Strelkow hat genau das gemacht was er sagt, dann verrate mir mal wieso jemand wie er der eine solche Operation durchführt dann nachher in einer Talkshow alles ausplaudern kann. Das ergibt von der Logik her keinen Sinn, weil ein böses Russland würde diesen Mann keine Minute lang vor dem Mikrofon sitzen lassen....außer es ist alles nur Quark was er da erzählt und der Herr steht gerne im Rampenlicht.
Dazu noch das Dokument der EU, wo laut BILD der Beweis ist, dass er zum Militärgeheimdienst gehört. Nur weil die EU das in einem Dokument behauptet muss es doch noch lange nicht war sein, weil ich wette wenn Russland behauptet das diverse Leute zum CIA, MI6, Mossad und BND gehören, dann lacht unsere Westliche Welt und erklärt Russland für verrückt. 

Wieso sollte ich immer nur einseitig glauben, vor allem wenn es sich um ein Schmierblatt wie die BILD handelt, bei der die Überschriften so reißerisch sind, dass ich aufpassen muss, dass mein Bildschirm nicht kaputt geht.


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn du eines immer wieder gut kannst, dann ist es verblüffen und sprachlos machen....

Hast du eine andere Wahrnehmung?
Ohne eine gemeinsame Grundlage, und dazu dienen solchen Fragen, wie: "Was ist für dich Gewalt?", denen du dich viel zu oft nicht stellst, kann man deine Argumente nie verstehen!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte? *Es ging darum, warum jemand die Beiträge von Telepolis nicht mag*. Es ging nicht um Argumente, die hier irgend jemand vorgetragen hat .....


Wenn es darum gegangen wäre, hätte ich geschrieben dass ich Telepolis mag, vielleicht noch meine Gründe ....und fertig!


Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Kritik an der offensichtlich fehlenden Seriösität einer Quelle ist ein Argument.. auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst


...hört sich irgendwie nicht nach "das mag ich", "das mag ich nicht" an. 
Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, ob du Telepolis "magst"....
Telepolis ist seriös, als Quelle geeignet und anderen gefällt Telepolis auch und ich freue mich darüber, wenn mich hier in diesem Thread jemand auf einen interessanten Artikel über die Ukraine  aufmerksam macht!


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> (war Telepolis nicht eigentlich mal relativ Populismus fern und faktenorientiert?)


Ja,, und sie sind es noch!.... viele andere Medien dagegen leider nicht mehr!!!!







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wette nicht darauf, dass ich jede einzelne im Wortlaut zitieren kann, aber die Grundstruktur war klar. Und weiter?
> Erstaunlich, dass du dich "sehr gut" an meine Beiträge erinnerst, aber nicht an das, was drin stand...
> Zur Auffrischung:
> 
> ...



Ich sprach von einer "ordentlichen" Untersuchung!!!
Dieses Video veröffentlichte ich  2 Tage vor deinem Beitrag. 
Öffnest du keine Links oder ist dir das ARD auch zu popolistisch???



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfN__DbkjNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....
> Dir ging es ja nur darum, dass gar nicht ermittelt werden würde, die Inhalte der Untersuchung sind (aus vielfach diskutierten Gründen) ohnehin dünn und fragwürdig.


Ging es mir darum????
Wann habe ich das gesagt?


			
				schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bisher ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es überhaupt eine *ordentliche* Untersuchung zu den Schüssen von Maidan gegeben hat!


Also wann gab es eine ordentliche Untersuchung?
Mir ist keine bekannt!
Die Untersuchung, die du uns hier präsentiert hast, war leider nicht viel mehr als eine Farce! 







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Amtsenthebung"???"
> Sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach dem ukrainischen Parlament aus, was du da verlinkst, stellt also mit hoher Sicherheit nicht das Votum zur Einsetzung einer neuen Regierung dar.



Gefallen dir solche Bilder besser? Mehrfachabstimmung im Ukrainischen Parlament....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TnvbFt4BoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jazenjuk dürfte jeder klar erkennen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Du weisst schon, dass es verschiedene Arten von Gewalt gibt???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6ApDQQMDuM

Am besten, du beweisst uns, dass Janukowitsch  die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, gefahrlos zur Abstimmung ins Parlament zu gehen!
...und das keine dieser "angeblichen friedlichen Demonstranten" im Parlament waren oder die Türen bewachten/kontrollierten!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Krim gilt:
> Es wurde unter massiver nicht-staatlicher, unkontrollierter, illegaler Waffengewalt, u.a. in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Wahllokalen, aber auch allgemein in der Öffentlichkeit versucht, eine Abstimmung abzuhalten. Ein demokratischer Prozess ist imho vollkommen ausgeschlossen, wenn nur Vertreter einer einzigen bestimmten politischen Meinung sich auf der Straße sicher fühlen können. Selbst die Wahlen nach dem arabischen Frühling oder in einigen zentralafrikanischen Krisenregionen fanden unter formell deutlich besseren Bedingungen statt, als die auf der Krim.



Ist schon irgendwie lustig, dass dieser Kriegsschauplatz Maidan/Kiew, wo Regierungsgebäude besetzt wurden, Polizisten mit Molotowcocktails angezündet oder erschossen wurden, wo man die Massen zum Sturz Janukowitschs aufrief, aufhetzte Janukowitsch zu töten und die Gewalt nur so tobte, gegenüber der Krim ein absolut friedlicher Ort mit "friedlichen Demonstranten" gewesen sein soll, wo man eine gewaltfreie, absolut demokratische und völlig legitime Wahl abhalten konnte, jedes Parlamentsmitglied frei und ohne Angst seine Stimme abgeben  konnte und die Wahl und das Wahlergebnis absolut legitim gewesen sein soll!  

So viele Menschen mussten sinnlos sterben, damit der Westen seine westlich orientierte Ukraine-Regierung bekam. 




Wäre für alle, die dieses Regime in Kiew so sehr verteidigen sicher mal interessant, sich anzuschauen, was sie da unterstützen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN5eRxOQrnU&index=221&list=PL8S7q3EeNKGozV_zcQv28D6umd855odwQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktLWP-VBdQ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR5xHRcjEcM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CQ-TFTuioI



@ Poulton
Ich warte immer noch auf deine Antwort, ob es nach Deutschem Recht und Gesetz verboten  ist,  kritische Fragen zu stellen!

Nach deinem letzten Beitrag  wissen wir ja , wie du über Europäer denkst,....bist du nun Europäer oder darf ich das als Beleidigung einstufen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit solchen Behauptungen ist, dass als Beweis für die Existenz solcher Panzer Bilder aus dem Georgien Konflikt genommen werden.
> 
> Also wenn ich sage "Hier schaut: Russische Panzer in der Ostukraine, wie sie gerade über die Grenze rollen" und dann ein Bild von 2009 nehme um das ganze zu untermalen...tja dann läuft irgendetwas falsch bei unserem geliebten Qualitätsjournalismus.



Finde ich auch nicht ganz korrekt. Allerdings wurde ja nur berichtet, dass Kiew meldet, dass russische Panzer die Grenze zur Ukraine überquert haben. Und an diesem Bericht ist nichts falsch, denn Kiew hat das gemeldet. Die dazu gesendeten Archivbilder, die rollende Panzer aus dem Georgienkonflikt zeigen, sollen die Meldung wohl anschaulicher machen. In meinen Augen kein Drama, aber auch nicht ganz korrekt. Das sollten sie mal lieber lassen




> Zu deinem Link: Also nehmen wir mal an Russland ist genau so aggressiv wie behauptet wird und der liebe Strelkow hat genau das gemacht was er sagt, dann verrate mir mal wieso jemand wie er der eine solche Operation durchführt dann nachher in einer Talkshow alles ausplaudern kann. Das ergibt von der Logik her keinen Sinn, weil ein böses Russland würde diesen Mann keine Minute lang vor dem Mikrofon sitzen lassen....außer es ist alles nur Quark was er da erzählt und der Herr steht gerne im Rampenlicht.
> Dazu noch das Dokument der EU, wo laut BILD der Beweis ist, dass er zum Militärgeheimdienst gehört. Nur weil die EU das in einem Dokument behauptet muss es doch noch lange nicht war sein, weil ich wette wenn Russland behauptet das diverse Leute zum CIA, MI6, Mossad und BND gehören, dann lacht unsere Westliche Welt und erklärt Russland für verrückt.



Tja, und woran liegt es dass Putin erst lügt und einige Zeit später die Wahrheit sagt? Und das hat er in der Vergangenheit ja schon öfter gemacht. 

Vielleicht gibt der Artikel eine Erklärung: Russland: Lupenrein verlogen | ZEIT ONLINE



> Wieso sollte ich immer nur einseitig glauben, vor allem wenn es sich um ein Schmierblatt wie die BILD handelt, bei der die Überschriften so reißerisch sind, dass ich aufpassen muss, dass mein Bildschirm nicht kaputt geht.



Prinzipiell stimme ich zu, allerdings beruft sich die Bild in dem Fall auf ein Interview, welches auf Youtube abrufbar ist. Da kannst du genau hören, was Strelkow sagt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aelwn_UfeN0&feature=share


----------



## Ramons01 (27. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht ganz korrekt. Allerdings wurde ja nur berichtet, dass Kiew meldet, dass russische Panzer die Grenze zur Ukraine überquert haben. Und an diesem Bericht ist nichts falsch, denn Kiew hat das gemeldet. Die dazu gesendeten Archivbilder, die rollende Panzer aus dem Georgienkonflikt zeigen, sollen die Meldung wohl anschaulicher machen. In meinen Augen kein Drama, aber auch nicht ganz korrekt. Das sollten sie mal lieber lassen.



Nun ich habe aber mit solchen Meldungen ein Problem, weil viele nehmen das für bare Münze. Kiew ist wie das Lamm, dass die ganze Zeit schreit das jetzt schon wieder der Wolf kommt und alle unsere Medien drucken das ab, aber in Wirklichkeit ist der Wolf doch nicht gekommen. Es gibt keine Beweise, keine echten Fotos die russische Panzer über die Grenze rollend zeigen und auch keine Amerikaner die Satellitenfotos herzaubern wo man so etwas sehen könnte. Ich meine die USA konnte ja auch beweise, dass Atomwaffen die gar nicht existieren im Irak zu finden sind, wieso können sie dann keine russischen Panzer fotografieren der gerade über die Grenze in die Ukraine rollt? Liegt das vielleicht daran das keine Panzer über die Grenze rollen? Diesen Fragen sollte man sich stellen...

Zurück zu unseren sehr seriösen Medien: Sie drucken Text und Bild, den viele Leser für die Wahrheit halten. Das sind keine nachdenkenden Menschen wie wir, sondern einfach Menschen die Morgens vor der Arbeit eine BILD oder einen SPIEGEL kaufen um sich zu "informieren". Sie es wie mit Nvidia und der 970, wie viele haben das Marketing geschluckt und wie viele haben jetzt gemerkt das etwas falsch ist...wir hier im Forum sind die Minderheit und die Medien zielen ganz klar auf die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung die solche Meldungen schlucken ohne zu denken. Das hat nichts mit anschaulich machen zu tun, sondern setzt auf die Dummheit des Volkes jede Pille zu schlucken, selbst wenn es nur russische Panzer die über eine Grenze rollen, obwohl eines keine Beweise gibt und mit Fotos aus Georgien "untermalt" werden sind.

Es gibt bestimmte Gesetzte und Richtlinien an die sich Journalisten halten sollten und ich kann mich erinnern, dass irgendwo steht, dass ein Journalist gewissenhaft und wahrheitsgetreu berichten soll und seine Quellen zu prüfen hat...ich sehe schon den Konkurs der BILD vor mir wenn man diese Sachen endlich mal anwenden würde. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Tja, und woran liegt es dass Putin erst lügt und einige Zeit später die Wahrheit sagt? Und das hat er in der Vergangenheit ja schon öfter gemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt der Artikel eine Erklärung: Russland: Lupenrein verlogen | ZEIT ONLINE



Ich musste schmunzeln als ich den ersten Satz auf der zweiten Seite gelesen habe: _Der Kreml zwingt der Welt sein geopolitisches Spiel auf, und in diesem Spiel regiert die politische Postmoderne._

Ja ja, da hat der Autor fast ins schwarze getroffen...er hätte nur Kreml mit Washington ersetzten müssen. 
Der Artikel hat außer viel Hochintellektuelles Blabla nichts zu bieten, wundert mich nicht das so etwas ansprechend ist. Wer so mit Wörtern um sich schmeißen kann und diverse Philosophen und und andere hochgeachtete Menschen zitieren kann, der kommt eben gut an und dann klingt das alles sehr professionell und intelligent.  



Split99999 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimme ich zu, allerdings beruft sich die Bild in dem Fall auf ein Interview, welches auf Youtube abrufbar ist. Da kannst du genau hören, was Strelkow sagt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aelwn_UfeN0&feature=share



Ich habe das Video angeschaut und es ändert trotzdem nichts an der Möglichkeit, dass ein Strelkow einfach in eine Talkshow spazieren kann um etwas zu erzählen was hohe Wellen schlägt. Der Mann möchte in den Schlagzeilen bleiben und weiter mit solchen Auftritten Kohle machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2015)

Na ja, der eine Medienbeitrag ist dir zu dumm, der andere zu schlau, der nächste zu wichtigtuerisch. Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> popolistisch???



Typo oder lapsus linguae? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.

Und nun husch, husch zurueck auf die Ignore-Liste ...


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2015)

Audio "Podium: Gestohlenes Parlament - zur aktuellen Lage der Krimtataren" | Deutschlandfunk | ARD Mediathek
Video: Putins Netzwerk in Europa... - Report München - ARD | Das Erste



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt werden wieder die Uralt-Fotos von 2012 und früher rausgeholt, um eine angebliche Wahlfälschung zu beweisen.
How to Identify a Fake



> du beweisst uns,


Wer ist eigentlich dieser "uns" und "wir" von dem von dir öfters geschrieben wird? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Mir ist neu, dass es neuerdings eine Straftat ist, Fragen zu stellen, Argumente zu äußern und Beweise für diese Argumente offen zulegen!


Keine Ahnung wie du auf den Trichter kommst, dass es strafbar ist VT zu verbreiten. Aber das verbreiten von VT ist der beste Weg, nicht mehr für ernst und voll genommen zu werden und in jeden Diskurs ignoriert zu werden.



> Deine Aussage bestätigt, dass die USA ein Problem mit "auf gleicher Augenhöhe" haben.


Dazu müssten die Europäer erstmal aufhören sich wie eine Horde Kleinkinder zu benehmen, welche sich um die Fernbedienung streiten und militärisch zu den USA aufschließen, damit man von "gleicher Augenhöhe" sprechen kann.



JePe schrieb:


> Und nun husch, husch zurueck auf die Ignore-Liste ...


+1

und damit genug des OT



Split99999 schrieb:


> In einer Talkshow: Russischer Geheimdienstler Strelkow erzÃ¤hlt, wie die Krim wirklich annektiert wurde - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


Bild ist nun nicht unbedingt die beste Quelle. :x
http://www.nzz.ch/international/wir-haben-sie-zur-abstimmung-getrieben-1.18469931


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Notar noch Experte für Panzer. Aber sowohl russische Pläne zur asymmetrischen Kriegsführung in der Ukraine als auch Lieferungen russischer Panzer an die Separatisten würden mich nicht wundern.  Sie würden sogar Russlands Erfolg in der Ukraine hervorragend erklären.



Da muss man sich auch nicht wundern, Pläne zur asymetrischen Kriegsführung aus Russland sind über die Jahre und vollkommen unabhängig von diversen Konflikten immer wieder aufgetaucht. Russlang verfügt auch über ein vergleichsweise großes Kontigent von Einheiten, die solche Undercovereinsätze ausführen können. (Allein die russische Marine, die ein winziger Teil der Streitkräfte des primär auf seine Land- und Luftstreitkräfte setztenden Militärs sind, haben laut Wikipedia über 3200 Mitglieder. Die Armee hat noch 11 weitere vergleichbare Brigaden und dann kommen die Parallelstrukturen von Geheimdienst und ähnlicher Apparate. Zum Vergleich: Die US Navy Seals haben 1700 Mitglieder, der britischen SAS haben 2 Reserve und 1 aktives Regiment mit vermutlich 240 Soldaten)

Die einzige Frage wäre, ob sie die Pläne auch umsetzen/umgesetzt haben?
Militärs machen schließlich immer und für alles Pläne, sei es als reine Übung oder um im Ernstfall vorbereitet zu sein. Zu bezweifeln ist jedenfalls, dass sie einen Oligarchen für die Planung brauchen. Der könnte allenfalls den Anstoß gegeben haben, wenn die Geschichte stimmen sollte.




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit solchen Behauptungen ist, dass als Beweis für die Existenz solcher Panzer Bilder aus dem Georgien Konflikt genommen werden.



Es gibt auch Aufnahmen aus russischen Medien, die das gleiche zeigen
https://de.informnapalm.org/eine-weitere-luege-der-russischen-propaganda-die-panzer-t-72d3-t-72b3/
Man muss sich also nicht auf irgendwelche sensationsgeilen Medien verlassen, denen eine schöne Illustration wichtiger ist, als eine sorgfältige Informationsprüfung. Angezweifelt werden könnte höchstens noch die Identifikation der Panzer als b3-Ausführung, aber da habe ich auch von russischer Seite noch keine Gegenbeweise zu gehört.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du eines immer wieder gut kannst, dann ist es verblüffen und sprachlos machen....
> 
> Hast du eine andere Wahrnehmung?
> Ohne eine gemeinsame Grundlage, und dazu dienen solchen Fragen, wie: "Was ist für dich Gewalt?", denen du dich viel zu oft nicht stellst, kann man deine Argumente nie verstehen!



Nun gut, wenn es dir trotz x-maliger Wiederholung immer noch nicht verständlich ist:
Ich betrachte eine parlamentarische Abstimmung nicht als Gewalttat. Sondern als demokratischen Vorgang.
Reicht das? Irgendwelche Elemente dieses Satzes, die ich näher erläutern sollte?



> Wenn es darum gegangen wäre, hätte ich geschrieben dass ich Telepolis mag, vielleicht noch meine Gründe ....und fertig!



Äh: Du hast einen Meinungsaustausch zwischen mir und Jamie zum Thema "was man von Telepolis hält" zitiert. Nicht meine Schuld, wenn du so etwas machst, wenn du nicht über Meinungen zu Telepolis reden möchtest 



> Ich sprach von einer "ordentlichen" Untersuchung!!!



Wenn eine formelle staatliche Untersuchung für dich nicht "ordentlich" ist, dann solltest du deine merkwürdige Verwendung des Ausdruckes vielleicht erstmal definieren, damit man dich verstehen kann. Forensprache ist Deutsch, das schließt geläufige Begriffsdefintionen (Duden, Wikipedia seien als Anhaltspunkte genannt) mit ein.



> Dieses Video veröffentlichte ich  2 Tage vor deinem Beitrag.
> Öffnest du keine Links oder ist dir das ARD auch zu popolistisch???



Wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt: Nein, ich öffne höchst selten Youtube-Links. Insbesondere nicht von dir.
- Videos sind eine miserable, nutzerunfreundliche Art der Informationsvermittlung, da dass Wiedergabetempo vorgegeben ist. Und gerade bei deinen Links nicht selten einen größeren Zeitaufwand in Anspruch nimmt.
- Die meisten der Links, die ich bislang von dir angeklickt habe, waren nicht einmal Primärquellen (und haben ihre Quellen nicht einmal angegeben) und somit als Informationsquelle ohnehin komplett wertlos.
- Du verzichtest fast immer darauf, die Aussage, um die es dir bei einem Video geht, zu nennen und du verlinkst nie zielgenau den Teil, der sie untermauert. So auch diesmal. Sorry, aber ich warte nicht 11 Minuten, bis so ein Ding durchgelaufen und fange dann auch noch an zu raten, welche der irgendwann im Video geäußerten Tatsachenbehauptungen Schlumpfi13 mir mitteilen wollte.
- Ich (und übrigens auch viele andere) nutzen das Forum durchaus auch in Situationen/von Geräten aus, bei denen der Konsum von Videos schlicht nicht möglich ist.

Fazit: Wenn du in diesem Forum argumentieren willst, dann argumentiere in diesem Forum. Das heißt du postest hier die Fakten, auf die du aufbaust und deine Logik, über die du daraus Schlüsse ableitest und zielgenau Quellen(!), die die zu Grunde liegenden Fakten belegen. Und Quellen sind, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, Personen/Institutionen, die einen eigenen Zugang zu Informationen haben (z.B. Medien mit Auslandskorrespondenen), bevorzugt einen in Bezug auf die Aussage glaubwürdigen, und keine Youtuber, die selbst nur Fernsehen schauen.



> Ging es mir darum????
> Wann habe ich das gesagt?



Siehe oben.

Und zu deinen weiteren Youtube-Links hat Poulton ja netterweise was gesagt. Schön blöd, wenn man Bilder einfach nur deswegen postet, weil sie einen ins Konzept passen, aber kein Bisschen darauf achtet, ob irgendwo aus den Bildern hervorgeht, dass sie auch einen Bezug zur gewünschten Aussage haben... 

Für mich ist dieser Diskussionsversuch mit dir jedenfalls gelaufen.




Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich meine die USA konnte ja auch beweise, dass Atomwaffen die gar nicht existieren im Irak zu finden sind, wieso können sie dann keine russischen Panzer fotografieren der gerade über die Grenze in die Ukraine rollt?



Wer sagt dass sie das nicht können? Wir wissen nur, dass sie solche Bilder nicht veröffentlichen wollen. Und dafür gibt es mehrere gute Erklärungen, wie hier schon vielfach geäußert (und jedesmal von den Russland-Verteidigern ignoriert)


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Februar 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Typo oder lapsus linguae? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.
> Und nun husch, husch zurueck auf die Ignore-Liste ...


Na wenn du keine anderen Argumente im Ukraine-Thread hast als einen Rechtschreibfehler... 
Selten so gelacht! 
Bei solch akribischer Fehlersuche von "Ignore-Liste" zu sprechen, wirkt einfach nicht  glaubwürdig.
...aber du kannst ja noch ein wenig an deiner Wortwahl üben. 





Poulton schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du auf den Trichter kommst, dass es strafbar ist VT zu verbreiten. Aber das verbreiten von VT ist der beste Weg, nicht mehr für ernst und voll genommen zu werden und in jeden Diskurs ignoriert zu werden.


Du kannst von mir aus seitenlang deine Aliens (in einem anderen Thread, da hier Offtopic) thematisieren...
...aber Verleumdung, Diffamierung, Schmähkritik fallen unter 4.2 der Forenregeln 





> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Poulton
Mir ist neu, dass man in diesem Forum keine "Fotos" von 2012 reinsetzen darf!
Es ist schräg, wenn du mit deiner "Fantasie" etwas in einen Beitrag  hineininterpretieren willst, was niemand so ausgesagt hat!

@ ruyven_macaran
Da dir diese Bilder anscheinend nicht gefallen, ist das kein Grund ausfallend zu werden!


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> _Sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach dem ukrainischen Parlament aus...._


Du wolltest Bilder vom ukrainischen Parlament und wusstest genau, dass es von der "betreffenden Wahl" keine gibt!





Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu müssten die Europäer erstmal aufhören sich wie eine Horde Kleinkinder zu benehmen, welche sich um die Fernbedienung streiten und militärisch zu den USA aufschließen, damit man von "gleicher Augenhöhe" sprechen kann.


Gut zu wissen, dass eigentlich nur die USA das "Sagen" in der Nato hat und alle anderen Länder sich "unterzuordnen" zu haben!





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, wenn es dir trotz x-maliger Wiederholung immer noch nicht verständlich ist:
> Ich betrachte eine parlamentarische Abstimmung nicht als Gewalttat. Sondern als demokratischen Vorgang.
> Reicht das? Irgendwelche Elemente dieses Satzes, die ich näher erläutern sollte?


Nein danke, das reicht!
Eine parlamentarische Abstimmung, die nur durch Gewalt und Einschüchterung überhaupt möglich wurde, ist für dich ein demokratischer Vorgang, 
Es war ja im westlichen Interesse.
Bei einer Wahl auf der Krim, die nicht im westlichen Interesse war, sprichst du "demokratisch" ab.


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ..._Ein demokratischer Prozess ist imho vollkommen ausgeschlossen, ...._


Tolles Demokratieverständnis! 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine formelle staatliche Untersuchung für dich nicht "ordentlich" ist, dann solltest du deine merkwürdige Verwendung des Ausdruckes vielleicht erstmal definieren, damit man dich verstehen kann. Forensprache ist Deutsch, das schließt geläufige Begriffsdefintionen (Duden, Wikipedia seien als Anhaltspunkte genannt) mit ein.


Da du diesen Thread fast von Anfang an mitverfolgst und dich damals zu diesem Thema argumentativ sehr engagiert hast und aussagst:


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette nicht darauf, dass ich jede einzelne im Wortlaut zitieren kann, aber die Grundstruktur war klar. Und weiter?


sollte man schon davon ausgehen, dass du wusstest, was ich meinte.
Hier kannst du dich darüber informieren, warum deine staatliche Untersuchung nicht ordentlich war...
(Das Video ist in deutsch wie die Forensprache. Der gesamte Beitrag wird für dich informativ sein. Wenn du einiges nicht verstehst, einfach Bescheid geben, ich helfe gern!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfN__DbkjNI




Zu deinen weiteren Aussagen, die ja jeder oben nachlesen kann:

Du forderst Quellen und Beweise, die dir bei bestimmten, dir nicht gefallenen Aussagen/Meinungen nie reichen....
....gibst aber an, diese Quellen nicht oder nur selten zu öffnen. 
Wie kannst du wissen, dass meine Links keinen Hinweis auf  "Primärquellen" enthalten, wenn du sie nicht öffnest?
In Fernsehsendungen ist es z.B. üblich, den Sender im Bild einzublenden. 
Du forderst "zielgenaue Quellen", weißt aber, das Direkt-Links in den Forenregeln verboten sind!

Das wirkt auf mich, als wenn du* kein* Interesse an einer Diskussion im Thread hast, dir Fakten, Neuigkeiten, Quellen, Beweise etc. egal sind und du nur deinen Standpunkt/Sichtweise auf jeden Fall durchsetzten willst. 
Doch Fakten bleiben Fakten ....


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Februar 2015)

Ist sowieso egal, die Dinge die wir nicht mitbekommen sollen bekommen wir eh nicht mit. Durch nichts auch nicht durch das Internet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du wolltest Bilder vom ukrainischen Parlament...



Ich wollte keine Bilder vom ukrainischen Parlament.
Ich habe die Feststellung, dass die Absetzung von Janukowitsch bzw. die Ernennung einer Übergangsregierung für die abwende bisherige im Rahmen einer parlamentarischen Abstimmung erfolgte.
Du hast daraufhin Bilder eingebracht, die deinem Post zu Folge meine Feststellung angreifen sollten. Bilder von Gewalttaten auf dem Maidan, also von Bildern, die nicht die Amtsenthebung Janukowitschs zeigen und somit gar nichts mit meiner Feststellung zu tun hatten. Jetzt hast du andere Bilder gepostet, die eine alte Abstimmung während der Regierungszeit Janukowtischs zeigen - und die somit wieder nichts mit der Amtsenthebung Janukowitschs zu tun haben. Falls du damit erneut meine Feststellung angreifen wolltest, lagst du wieder daneben.
Falls du mit der unkommentierten Wiedergabe von aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Bildern einen verfällschten Eindruck der Abstimmung über Janukowitsch vermitteln wolltest, warst du näher am Erfolg dran.



> Nein danke, das reicht!
> Eine parlamentarische Abstimmung, die nur durch Gewalt und Einschüchterung überhaupt möglich wurde, ist für dich ein demokratischer Vorgang,
> Es war ja im westlichen Interesse.
> Bei einer Wahl auf der Krim, die nicht im westlichen Interesse war, sprichst du "demokratisch" ab.



Ich spreche von einem demokratischen Vorgang, wenn ein in einem demokratischen Prozess auf Grundlage einer demokratischen Verfassung gewähltes Parlament als Reaktion auf einen formell vorgebrachten Antrag im Rahmen einer gewaltfreien Abstimmung eine Entscheidung fällt, die in seinen Kompetenzraum fällt.
Ich spreche nicht von einem demokratischen Vorgang, wenn unregistrierte Personen in einem von hierzu nur durch sich selbst ermächtigten Personen proklammierten Staat ein Kreuz hinter von eben diesen selbsternannten Herrschern formulierten, beschränkten Antworten auf eine von eben diesen selbsternannten Herrschern formulierte Frage machen, wobei die Kreuze hinterher von eben diesen selbsternannten Herrschern -ohne unabhängige Kontrolle- gezählt werden und das ganze während daneben im Interesse dieser selbsternannten Herrscher agierende Kriminelle (wie in "verstößt gegen geltendes Gesetz", in dem er z.B. öffentliche Institutionen in ihrer Arbeit behindert, um eigene Interessen durchzusetzen") mit schweren Waffen bereitstehen, die zu dem auch noch abschätzen können, wo derjenige sein Kreuz gemacht hat.
(Wobei letzteres ein grundsätzliches Problem der Wahl mit gläsernen Urnen ist - weswegen die Wahlleiter für gewöhnlich darauf bestehen sollten, dass die Wahlzettel gefaltet werden...)



> Da du diesen Thread fast von Anfang an mitverfolgst und dich damals zu diesem Thema argumentativ sehr engagiert hast und aussagst:
> 
> sollte man schon davon ausgehen, dass du wusstest, was ich meinte.



Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was du meinst. Ich weiß, dass du diese Untersuchung nicht als "ordentlich" erachtest, ja. Aber du hast bis heute nicht ein einziges Mal geschrieben, warum du das tust. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Diskussionsteilnehmer reagiere ich auf die Argumente, die hier geäußert werden, nicht auf Denkweisen, die ich jemandem unterstelle.



> (Das Video ist in deutsch wie die Forensprache. Der gesamte Beitrag wird für dich informativ sein. Wenn du einiges nicht verstehst, einfach Bescheid geben, ich helfe gern!)



Bedingt durch die mangelnde Möglichkeit, das Video hier und jetzt mit Ton zu sehen, verstehe ich nur "bunte Bilder". Solltest du darüber hinaus irgend ein Argument haben, dass du in dieser Diskussion anbringen möchtest, wäre es nett, wenn du dies in dieser Diskussion anbringst.



> Du forderst Quellen und Beweise, die dir bei bestimmten, dir nicht gefallenen Aussagen/Meinungen nie reichen....
> ....gibst aber an, diese Quellen nicht oder nur selten zu öffnen.
> Wie kannst du wissen, dass meine Links keinen Hinweis auf  "Primärquellen" enthalten, wenn du sie nicht öffnest?
> In Fernsehsendungen ist es z.B. üblich, den Sender im Bild einzublenden.
> Du forderst "zielgenaue Quellen", weißt aber, das Direkt-Links in den Forenregeln verboten sind!



Deeplinks auf herunterladbare Inhalte sind unerwünscht (wurden aber, gerade in diesem Thread, auch schon oft genug tolleriert) und nichts hindert dich daran, die Seite zu verlinken, auf der du sie gefunden hast und zu beschreiben, wo genau man dort den Absatz findet, der für deine Argumentation wichtig ist.



> Das wirkt auf mich, als wenn du* kein* Interesse an einer Diskussion im Thread hast, dir Fakten, Neuigkeiten, Quellen, Beweise etc. egal sind und du nur deinen Standpunkt/Sichtweise auf jeden Fall durchsetzten willst.
> Doch Fakten bleiben Fakten ....



Ich habe sehr viel Interesse an einer Diskussion in diesem Thread. Woran ich kein Interesse habe, dass ist eine Diskussion auf Youtube. Für solche gibt es die Youtube-Kommentarfunktion. Mit Nutzern, die hier nur ein "Mag ich nicht _Youtube-Link_" posten, kann ich aber nicht diskutieren. Weil diese User hier nicht argumentieren.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. März 2015)

Zur Erinnerung:


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> > _
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine "Feststellung" ,  die du uns hier als "Fakt" verkauft hast, ist nur deine Meinung und nichts weiter!

Bisher hast du dich nicht auf eine Diskussion  eingelassen,  nur über meine Videos und meine  eingefügten  Bilder geurteilt, denen du interessanter Weise auch eine Bedeutung zuschreiben willst, die über meine gemachten Aussagen weit hinaus geht! Wenn du dieses Thema weiter verfolgen willst, solltest du uns dafür besser Beweise  erbringen, dass deine "Andeutungen" stimmen.

Von Kausalität wirst du doch sicher schon mal etwas gehört haben:
*"Kausalität (lat. causa „Ursache“) ist die Beziehung zwischen Ursache und Wirkung oder „Aktion“ und „Reaktion“, betrifft also die Abfolge aufeinander bezogener Ereignisse und Zustände. Oder: Ein Ereignis oder der Zustand A ist die Ursache für die Wirkung B, wenn B von A herbeigeführt wird...."  *KausalitÃ¤t â€“ Wikipedia
Du kannst nicht die "Wirkung" von der "Ursache" lösen und als eigenständig betrachten! Das widerspricht jeder Logik!

Aber da du gesagt hast, dass "niemand" das Abkommen zwischen den Außenministern und Janukowitsch torpediert hat, muss es ja noch in Kraft sein....
...und wenn Janukowitsch nicht vorzeitig gewaltsam seines Amtes enthoben wurde, ist er dann noch im Amt? Warum war er und viele seiner Anhänger dann nicht auch im Parlament zur Abwahl?  Warum wurde Janukowitsch dann  im Dezember 2013 als Präsident bestätigt und nicht schon da seines Amtes enthoben? Warum gab es keine Stimmenthaltungen oder Gegenstimmen? ...Wieso hat sich die Meinung deines demokratischen Prozesses in so kurzer Zeit so schnell verändert? 
...und falls du mit dem Argument "Scharfschützen" kommen willst, es gab erschossene Polizisten bevor irgend jemand von der Berkut scharfe Munition bekam und sie werden sich nicht selbst erschossen haben....eine gewalttätige Opposition - gab es die? Ist man gewalttätig, wenn man auf Polizisten, die sich nicht wehren dürfen mit allem möglichen einschlägt, sie mit Steinen bewirft, mit Molotowcocktails anzündet, zum Mord an Janukowitsch aufruft?
Wie kann eine Parlamentswahl demokratisch sein, wenn Parlamentsmitglieder mit Morddrohungen und ähnlichem eingeschüchtert wurden, am Eintritt ins Parlamentsgebäude gehindert wurden etc..?
Warum gab es den Maidan und die vielen Toten überhaupt, wenn dein angeblich demokratischer Prozess den Machtwechsel gleich friedlich hätte lösen können?
Warum wurde ein wirklich gewaltfreier demokratischer Prozess, denn Janukowitsch war demokratisch vom Volk gewählt worden, mit Füßen getreten?
Warum dürfte das von den Außenministern ausgehandelte Abkommen nicht in Kraft treten, was eine gewaltfreie und demokratische Lösung des Maidankonfliktes hätte bringen können? Hatten da vielleicht einige Angst, dass das Volk nicht die wählen würde, die deine ach so demokratische Opposition und die USA gern an der Macht gesehen hätten?
Auf Grundlage der ukrainischen Verfassung war die Absetzung Janukowitschs mit Sicherheit nicht, denn die erforderlichen 75% der Stimmen wurden nicht erreicht! 

Es wirkt drollig, wenn du die nicht legitime, selbst ernannte Übergangsregierung für legitim erklärst....

einem Referendum, welches die Folge der gewaltsamen Machtergreifung dieser Übergangsregierung in Kiew und die widerrechtliche Absetzung Janukowitschs war, jegliche Demokratie absprichst.
Demokratie sollte doch immer vom Volke ausgehen! Das Volk der Ukraine hat deine Übergangsregierung nicht gewählt! ...und wenn Demonstranten des Maidan "bezahlt" wurden, ging der Maidan ja schon nicht einmal vom "Volk" aus, sondern man machte sich die Armut der Bevölkerung zu nutze, um diesen Anschein zu erwecken! 

Das Volk auf der Krim wurde nicht fürs Wählen bezahlt, die Berichte der internationalen Wahlbeobachter waren positiv und die Freudenfeiern der Krimbewohner echt.
Das eine Wahl bei so massiven Drohungen der selbsternannten Kiewer Ubergangsregierung und des Westens geschützt werden muss, dürfte klar sein.
...und von Bewaffneten in Wahllokalen ist mir nichts bekannt.

Wir hätten keine Separatisten in der Ostukraine, kein Odessa-Massaker, keinen Bürgerkrieg, keine Krim in der russischen Förderation und keine -zig tausend Tote und Verletzte in der Ukraine, wenn die "Demokratiebringer" die Ukraine in Ruhe gelassen hätten, statt den vom Volk demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Janukowitsch gewaltsam zu stürzen und den Hass auf Russland zu schüren ...
Aber dafür können sich jetzt ausländische Investoren die besten Stücke der Ukraine, die zum Spottpreis zu haben sind, untereinander aufteilen ....






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was du meinst. Ich weiß, dass du diese Untersuchung nicht als "ordentlich" erachtest, ja. Aber du hast bis heute nicht ein einziges Mal geschrieben, warum du das tust. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Diskussionsteilnehmer reagiere ich auf die Argumente, die hier geäußert werden, nicht auf Denkweisen, die ich jemandem unterstelle..


Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Thema neu für dich wäre und wir nicht schon vor über 200 Seiten darüber diskutiert hätten.
Deine fantasievollen Ausführungen, dass nicht die Übergangsregierung sondern Janukowitsch, der leider mit europäischen Außenministern an einem Vertrag über eine friedliche Beilegung des Maidans verhandelte, von dem der Westen forderte, dass er keine Gewalt und keine Armee gegen die gewalttätige Opposition einsetzen dürfe und dessen Polizisten von der Opposition erschossen und verprügelt wurden, sich aber nicht wehren dürften für die Untersuchung der Getöteten verantwortlich war und wie er dies hätte durchführen müssen, sind legendär! 
Um mich nicht ständig wiederholen zu müssen und da du ja unseren westlichen seriösen Medien vertraust, solltest du dir doch das Video der Sendung Monitor vom ARD ansehen und anhören! Die dort geäußerte Kritik vertrete ich! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedingt durch die mangelnde Möglichkeit, das Video hier und jetzt mit Ton zu sehen, verstehe ich nur "bunte Bilder". Solltest du darüber hinaus irgend ein Argument haben, dass du in dieser Diskussion anbringen möchtest, wäre es nett, wenn du dies in dieser Diskussion anbringst..


Ich bin mir sicher, dass jemand, der an einer Diskussion interessiert ist und das nicht nur vorgibt, in unserem heutigen Zeit sicher in jeder Stadt und an jeder Ecke eine Möglichkeit findet, sich ein hier im Thread in dieser Diskussion verlinktes Video mit Bild und Ton anzusehen. 
Videos sind laut Forenregeln nicht verboten. Das Thema des Videos ist die Kritik an der Untersuchung und Zweifel am Untersuchungsergebnis - also wichtige Punkte, die deine "ordentliche" Untersuchung widerlegen. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deeplinks auf herunterladbare Inhalte sind unerwünscht (wurden aber, gerade in diesem Thread, auch schon oft genug *tolleriert*) und nichts hindert dich daran, die Seite zu verlinken, auf der du sie gefunden hast und zu beschreiben, wo genau man dort den Absatz findet, der für deine Argumentation wichtig ist..



Da man sich auf solche Aussagen nicht verlassen kann und ich nicht das Bedürfnis danach habe, mir wegen deinem persönlichen Wunsch nach "zielgenauer Verlinkung" offiziell  Ärger einzuhandeln, halte ich mich lieber an die Forenregeln!
Das "Finden" eines Artikels in *einer* verlinkten Zeitungsseite der FAZ (der gesamte Artikel war von Interesse), war für dich als aktiver Zeitungsleser  der FAZ damals auch schon so schwierig und es gab da nur *2 Artikel* und 4 Randglossen auf der Seite....Das Datum: 21.09.2013 (vor dem Maidan)  hatte für diesen Beitrag eine sehr wichtige Bedeutung!


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nur die zu grunde liegenden Fakten zielgenau verlinkt. Ein pauschaler Link zu einem größeren Dokument ist einfach nur unhöflich und zeugt von wenig Diskussionsinteresse...


 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr viel Interesse an einer Diskussion in diesem Thread. Woran ich kein Interesse habe, dass ist eine Diskussion auf Youtube. Für solche gibt es die Youtube-Kommentarfunktion. Mit Nutzern, die hier nur ein "Mag ich nicht _Youtube-Link_" posten, kann ich aber nicht diskutieren. Weil diese User hier nicht argumentieren.


 
Ich verstehe nicht, was dein Desinteresse an einer Diskussion  in der "Youtube-Kommentarfunktion" mit unserem Thread hier zu tun haben soll??? 

Dank Youtube erfuhren wir hier alle schnell, dass das Märchen von den " nur friedlichen Demonstranten vom Maidan" eben nur ein Märchen war und dass an der uns durch unsere Leitmedien vermittelten  "offiziellen" Version irgend etwas nicht stimmen kann!
Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgend jemand ein Diskussionsthema eröffnet, indem er nur ein "Video" verlinkt!
Links wurden in diesen Thread eingefügt, um zu informieren!
...bis einige User ganz aktiv auf die Meinung im Thread Einfluss nehmen wollten und massiv "Beweise" für getätigte Meinungen/Aussagen einforderten. Es war immer schon sehr merkwürdig, dass "Beweise" für gemachte Aussagen/Meinungen nie reichten!
Dann aber Monate später auszusagen, dass man "Beiweise" nicht einsehen würde, wirkt schon wie Desinteresse!



*Neu entdecktes Bildmaterial von der Janukowitsch-Abwahl:
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfY6yMwUSgg

Umbruch in der Ukraine - Aktivisten attackieren Vitaly Grushevsky, ein - Proteste in der Ukraine - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## max70 (5. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Aufnahmen aus russischen Medien, die das gleiche zeigen
> https://de.informnapalm.org/eine-weitere-luege-der-russischen-propaganda-die-panzer-t-72d3-t-72b3/
> Man muss sich also nicht auf irgendwelche sensationsgeilen Medien verlassen, denen eine schöne Illustration wichtiger ist, *als eine sorgfältige Informationsprüfung  *. Angezweifelt werden könnte höchstens noch die Identifikation der Panzer als *b3-Ausführung*, aber da habe ich auch von russischer Seite noch keine Gegenbeweise zu gehört.



Mal ganz abgesehen davon das der Link zu keiner russischen Quelle führt, was nicht zu übersehen ist, sondern zu einer der übelsten Beispiele heutiger Propaganda.
Ich beschäftige mich seit vielen Jahren mit Panzertechnik aus allen Zeiten und aller herren Länder und kann gerne ausführlich werden falls gewünscht. Beschäftigen wir uns vorerst mal mit den Bildern und Videos aus deinem Link.
Das erste Bild und das dazu gehörende Video zeigt, für den der es weiss, ganz offensichtlich keinen T-72B3. Zu sehen ist ein T-72B, dessen Einführung 1988 stattfand. Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Ukrainische SSR Teil der Sowjetunion war, findet man dieses Modell logischerweise auch in ukrainischen Beständen. Woran erkennt man das?  An dem fehlenden Ausblick des Sosna-U Feuerleitsystems, daß direkter Bestandteil des mod. B3 ist. Stattdessen sieht man an gleicher Stelle die 1K13-49 Leitanlage für die rohrverschiessbaren Lenkflugkörper, was ihn als T-72B ausweist. Einen T-72B3 als solchen gibt es auch nicht als fertiges Fahrzeug, sondern hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kampfwertsteigerung vorhandener T-72B.
Die anderen Bilder und das zweite Video zeigen hingegen unter anderem B3, allerdings *in Russland*. Keine Ahnung wo da der Skandal liegt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2015)

Gut wenn sich einer auskennt. Was für Panzer sieht man in dem Video? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkbVnpEbVwY

(Russische Panzer in Ukraine gesichtet)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2015)

max70 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das der Link zu keiner russischen Quelle führt, was nicht zu übersehen ist, sondern zu einer der übelsten Beispiele heutiger Propaganda.



Die Seite war einfacher aufzufinden für jemanden, der das kyrillische Alphabet nicht beherrscht, bezieht sich aber auf russische Fernsehbeiträge. Und darum gings mir ja: Dass die Bilder, auf denen problematische Panzer zu sehen sein sollen, auch im russischen Fernsehen als "aus der Ukraine" gezeigt werden. Was das darauf zu sehende nun ist, steht, wie ebenfalls gesagt, auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## max70 (5. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Gut wenn sich einer auskennt. Was für Panzer sieht man in dem Video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkbVnpEbVwY
> 
> (Russische Panzer in Ukraine gesichtet)




Was ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, daß es sich um einen T-72(B) handelt. Die Bestimmung  der genauen Variante B wird schon schwieriger. Warum ist das so? Vom T-72B gibt es schon offiziell mehr als ein dutzend verschiedene Varianten, die dann selbst untereinander noch unterschiedlich ausgerüstet sein können. Mitunter werden als Paket vorgesehene Modifikationen nur teilweise verbaut etc. Vieles davon wird auch anderen Nutzern am Markt angeboten bzw. verkauft. Ein Bsp. In dem Video sieht man drei große quadratische Reaktivpanzerungsmodule( Kontakt 5) im vorderen Bereich der Kettenblende. Diese sind eigentlich nicht Teil des mod.3, können aber durchaus nachgerüstet sein.  Dazu kommt das es vom B3 schon wieder nachfolgende Varianten gibt die B3M bzw. B4 genannt werden. Alle Varianten sicher, speziell im vorbeifahren, zu identifizieren ist also nicht einfach.
Bei den Panzern im Video handelt es sich auf jeden Fall um modernere bzw. nachgerüstete Varianten des T-72B. Und eine Möglichkeit davon ist die Version B3. Wenn der Typ seine Kamera nicht nur als Ballast mitgeschleppt, sondern auch ein gutes Foto gemacht hat könnte man das Modell genau erkennen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2015)

Schade dass die Identifizierung nicht einfach ist. 

Anderes Thema: 

Russischer Oppositioneller nennt Putin ein Krebsgeschwür und fordert u.a. Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine. 

Kreml-Kritiker: Kasparow nennt Putin "Krebsgeschwür" | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2015)

Klar will er Putin loswerden,er ist ja auch der aussichtsreichste Oppositionskandidat ... der Rest hatte Meetings mit Blei, Polonium, der Steuerfahndung und anderen Leckereien


----------



## Captn (5. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Schade dass die Identifizierung nicht einfach ist.
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> 
> ...


Kasparow ist meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes als ein Kriegstreiber...


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Wenn Deutschland nicht bald die EU und die NATO verlässt werden wir auch noch in diesen Krieg mit rein gezogen.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. März 2015)

Auch interessant, dass sowas auch endlich hier auftaucht:
Krieg im Donbass: Flüchtlinge berichten von Übergriffen ukrainischer Freiwilligenbataillone - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Klar will er Putin loswerden


Da stimme ich dir zu.  
....ach du meinst er steckt mit drin in dem Mordkomplott?



Anticrist schrieb:


> ,er ist ja auch der aussichtsreichste Oppositionskandidat ...


Mit wie vielen Stimmen kann er bei einer Wahl rechnen? 2,0% ..... 1,7% 


Anticrist schrieb:


> der Rest hatte Meetings mit Blei, Polonium,


Sag bloß, weiß ich gar nicht! Informiere mich bitte! 


Anticrist schrieb:


> der Steuerfahndung und anderen Leckereien


...ach die armen, armen Steuerhinterzieher! ....ist aber auch wirklich gemein, wenn man nur mal den Staat beklauen will, passieren so viele Verbrechen und die Steuerfahndung hat  nichts anderes zu tun, als ehrenwerten  Leuten, die Millionen an Steuern vor dem Finanzamt zu "retten" versuchen, einfach nachzuspionieren! Sachen gibt's...






Split99999 schrieb:


> Russischer Oppositioneller nennt Putin ein Krebsgeschwür und fordert u.a. Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.
> 
> Kreml-Kritiker: Kasparow nennt Putin "Krebsgeschwür" | ZEIT ONLINE



Es ist ja in letzter Zeit recht viel passiert... 
Fandest du "Krebsgeschwür" nun gut oder bist du empört darüber, dass du ausgerechnet diese Info für uns ausgewählt hast?

Kasparow hätte bei seinem Schach bleiben sollen....
Schlechter kann Propaganda nicht sein!
Ein Russe, der jetzt Amerikaner (Zweitwohnsitz Manhattan) und Kroate ist, ist scharf auf das Präsidentenamt Putins und dessen Einfluss, hält sich für einen Oppositionellen Russlands, darf vor dem US-Senat reden, setzt sich dabei nicht für "sein" Land, was er gern regieren würde ein, sondern und fordert vom "Feind" (wir sind ja zurück im Kalten Krieg, wenn man sich die Kriegshetze so ansieht) Waffen, um ethnische Russen und Ukrainer in der Ukraine zu töten????
.....ja, das ist eine hervorragende Idee, um die Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung für sich zu gewinnen!!!  





*Was für eine Frechheit!
Russland greift McCain an.... 
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVB-ZBZgqKY


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. März 2015)

Ne ja, ich dachte, vielleicht schliessen wir paar Wetten darauf ab, wie lange Kasparow überlebt. 2006 wurde laut Spiegel ja vom russischen Parlament ein Gesetz verabschiedet, dass "Extremisten", die deinen geliebten Putin beleidigen, ausserhalb geltender Gesetze liquidiert werden dürfen. Dazu noch all die russische Hasspropaganda über vermeintliche "Feinde" gegen die man sich unbedingt schützen muss... 

Fall Litwinenko: Russen mobben Großbritannien - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Also ich geb ihm nicht mehr als 5 Jahre.


----------



## Anticrist (6. März 2015)

> ....ach du meinst er steckt mit drin in dem Mordkomplott?



Wo habe ich das behauptet? 



> Mit wie vielen Stimmen kann er bei einer Wahl rechnen? 2,0% ..... 1,7%



ich habe nicht behauptet das er irgendwas gewinnen könnte... 

Weniger fantasieren, mehr lesen, danke!


> ...ach die armen, armen Steuerhinterzieher! ....ist aber auch wirklich gemein, wenn man nur mal den Staat beklauen will, passieren so viele Verbrechen und die Steuerfahndung hat  nichts anderes zu tun, als ehrenwerten  Leuten, die Millionen an Steuern vor dem Finanzamt zu "retten" versuchen, einfach nachzuspionieren! Sachen gibt's...



Zeigt nur, das du von der russischen Kultur keine Ahnung hast. Steuerhinterziehung ist genauso verbreitet wie in Griechenland und wird bei den Eliten stillschweigend geduldet. So hat man immer etwas gegen sie in der Hand und kann sich ihrer Loyalität sicher sein.








> Kasparow hätte bei seinem Schach bleiben sollen....



ja, schon echt eine unglaubliche Frechheit, das sich Bürger erdreisten, sich politisch zu engagieren und dann auch noch der Elite in die Parade fahren...


----------



## taks (6. März 2015)

Mal eine allgemein Frage:
Findet es niemand komisch, dass die Amerikaner über 40'000 Mann in Deutschland stationiert haben?
Für was sind sie Überhaupt in Europa? Schutz der Europäer? Natürlich niiicht ...
Laut ihrer Webseite: " ...to advance American strategic interests... "
U.S. Army Europe commander visiting Ukraine | Article | The United States Army

Öhm ja, Deutschland könnte doch auch mal 20'000 in den USA stationieren um seine Interessen durch zu setzen  ^^


----------



## JePe (6. März 2015)

Falsche Frage.

Richtig waere: hat Deutschland 20.000 Soldaten samt Equipment, um sie wo-auch-immer zu stationieren?

Von mehr als 2.000 Marder Schuetzenpanzern sind heute noch 400 vorhanden, einsatzbereit duerften 280 sein. Von ca. 250 Leoparden duerften weniger als 100 kampffaehig sein, dazu kommen noch weniger als 50 Wiesel und weniger als 10 Pumas. Das reicht nicht mal, um Bottrop abzuriegeln. Und es ist das Produkt der fatalen Einschaetzung, dass man von Freunden "umzingelt" sei. Das stimmt zwar - aber unsere Freunde haben ihrerseits auch Aussengrenzen.

Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ausdruecklich froh um jeden NATO-Soldaten und (fast) jedes Stueck NATO-Material in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2015)

Ein Teil der US-Soldaten ist aus logistischen Gründen in Deutschland. Haupteinsatzgebiet ("strategic interest"?) der US-Armee war in den letzten Jahrzehnten (unabhängig davon, wie man das jeweils bewertet...) nun einmal Vorderasien und da liegt Deutschland wesentlich näher dran, als Nordamerika. Umgekehrt ist es seinerseits von den USA aus problemlos im Direktflug erreichbar (auch für Militärflugzeuge, die zu klein für einen zweiten Piloten sind) und, im Gegensatz zu den noch günstiger gelegenen Alternativen Griechenland und Türkei, hat man in Deutschland schon seit langer Zeit Basen (erst Besatzung nach WW2, dann postierung entlang der kritischsten NATO-Außengrenze), die man heute schlicht weiter nutzt.

Der andere, fast genauso wichtige Grund, sind deutsche Diplomaten:
Jedes einzelne Mal, wenn die USA größere Mengen Soldaten abziehen oder gar Standorte schließen wollen (was sie durchaus schon häufiger wollten), geht das ganz große Geheule der umliegenden Gemeinden los, deren Arbeitsplätze in den meist strukturschwachen Regionen meist komplett vom Geld des US-Militärs abhängig sind.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. März 2015)

das putinversteher bullshit bingo auf facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/IchLiebeUk...id=614913415309061&offset=0&total_comments=11


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. März 2015)

Bingo, alles schon mal in diesem Thread gelesen. Jeden einzelnen Punkt.


----------



## QUAD4 (6. März 2015)

wer interesse hat kann sich mal dieses interview mit oliver janich angucken. ab etwa min 26 sollte man gucken. da fängt in etwa die kommunistische langzeitstrategie an.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFeieK0_eTg

am besten das video mal ganz gucken weil da bekommt man gute einblicke in die propaganda sowohl im westen (europa & amerika = angloamerikanisches herrschaftsgebiet) wie auch in russland und auch china gehört dazu.

ich möchte ja nicht den putinliebhabern ihren pinkelberg entweihen da ich ja weiss wie einseitig ihre denkweise ist. genau das werfen sie ja auch den anderen immer vor


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Öhm ja, Deutschland könnte doch auch mal 20'000 in den USA stationieren um seine Interessen durch zu setzen  ^^



Und wer soll das bezahlen?
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel Geld es kostet, überall Soldaten zu stationieren. 
Die deutschen sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, die Handvoll Soldaten, die sie irgendwo in den Einsatz schicken, richtig auszurüsten, weils Geld fehlt und du willst noch irgendwo welche stationieren?


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das behauptet?


Hat das irgend jemand gesagt? Ich habe dich nur gefragt....und wieder keine Antwort bekommen. 
Warum machst du  Andeutungen ohne klare Aussagen?



Anticrist schrieb:


> ich habe nicht behauptet das er irgendwas gewinnen könnte...


Wenn du  von " der aussichtsreichste Oppositionskandidat" schreibt erwartet man schon etwas mehr von "aussichtsreich". 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Zeigt nur, das du von der russischen Kultur keine Ahnung hast. Steuerhinterziehung ist genauso verbreitet wie in Griechenland und wird bei den Eliten stillschweigend geduldet. So hat man immer etwas gegen sie in der Hand und kann sich ihrer Loyalität sicher sein.


In Wikipedia ist nichts von deiner Steuerhinterziehung unter "russischer Kultur" zu finden! 
Kategorie:Kultur (Russland) â€“ Wikipedia

Steuerhinterziehung ist nun mal kein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern eine Straftat!
Es wirkt merkwürdig, wenn du nur "mögliche Konsequenzen" kritisierst, aber Steuerhinterziehung als "normal" hinzustellen versuchst.
Steuerhinterziehung ist nicht nur ein Problem in Russland oder Griechenland, sondern in der westlichen Welt und auch in Deutschland weit verbreitet, genauso wie das: 
" So hat man  immer etwas gegen sie in der Hand und kann sich ihrer Loyalität sicher sein"!
....und dann findet man, wenn nötig auch mal abgeschriebene Doktorarbeiten, Schmuddelbildchen oder eine Vorteilsannahme, um unbequeme Elite gegen loyalere Personen auszutauschen.




Anticrist schrieb:


> ja, schon echt eine unglaubliche Frechheit, das sich Bürger erdreisten, sich politisch zu engagieren und dann auch noch der Elite in die Parade fahren...


Echt? Findest du?
Ich finde Opposition gut und richtig, die darauf achtet und Einfluss nimmt, dass die eigene Elite, egal in welchem Land, keine, dem eigenen Land und der Bürger dieses Landes, schädliche Politik betreibt! 
Machte Kasparow das? Geht es ihm wirklich um sein Land?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c8tu48cSMs




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne ja, ich dachte, vielleicht schliessen wir paar Wetten darauf ab, wie lange Kasparow überlebt.
> 
> Also ich geb ihm nicht mehr als 5 Jahre.


Ich finde das Wetten auf den Tot/Ermordung  pietätslos?





Split99999 schrieb:


> 2006 wurde laut Spiegel ja vom russischen Parlament ein Gesetz verabschiedet, dass "Extremisten", die deinen geliebten Putin beleidigen, ausserhalb geltender Gesetze liquidiert werden dürfen. Dazu noch all die russische Hasspropaganda über vermeintliche "Feinde" gegen die man sich unbedingt schützen muss...


Ein russisches Gesetz zu haben, was uns im genauen Wortlaut nicht bekannt ist, ist natürlich ein Verbrechen. 
Ein Gesetz bedeutet aber nur die rechtliche Möglichkeit, sagt uns aber nichts darüber, ob es (und wann es ) genutzt wird.
Wie steht es mit England und dem MI5/MI6?


			
				http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/unterhosenbomber-britische-spione-kritisieren-us-behoerden-a-832826.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entrüstung in London hat gute Gründe. Schließlich kommt die Enthüllung für die britischen Agenten höchst ungelegen, sowohl politisch als auch rechtlich. Es ist den Diensten MI5 und MI6 nämlich offiziell verboten, an Aktionen teilzunehmen, die auf die gezielte Tötung von Verdächtigen ausgerichtet sind. Genau dies ist jedoch geschehen...


Ist es also besser kein Gesetz zu haben, es trotzdem zu machen und abzustreiten?





Split99999 schrieb:


> ... die deinen *geliebten *Putin beleidigen....


Ich hoffe, du kannst auf solches Niveau in Zukunft in Diskussionen verzichten und dich lieber auf Argumente stützen!



Split99999 schrieb:


> Fall Litwinenko: Russen mobben Großbritannien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> .


Was hat das mit Ukraine oder aktuellen Ereignissen zu tun?

...aber da du es ansprichst, findest du es nicht auch immer sehr merkwürdig, dass solche Fälle immer groß medienwirksam meist gegen Russland ausgeschlachtet werden, aber nie aufgeklärt? So kann man es immer wieder hervorholen, um erneut öffentlich Hetze zu betreiben...




JePe schrieb:


> Falsche Frage.
> Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ausdruecklich froh um jeden NATO-Soldaten und (fast) jedes Stueck NATO-Material in Deutschland.


Warum?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1HGYooYKHE

Der Russe wird uns nicht angreifen, es sei denn, er wird von deutschem Gebiet aus angegriffen!
...und genau deshalb sollten deine "NATO-Soldaten", die von den USA kontrolliert werden, nicht in unserem Land sein!

Spiegel zur Ukraine-Krise: NATO-Oberbefehlshaber verärgert Alliierte / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
https://magazin.spiegel.de/digital/?utm_source=spon&utm_campaign=centerpage#SP/2015/11/132212229


----------



## Anticrist (7. März 2015)

> Steuerhinterziehung ist nun mal kein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern eine Straftat!
> Es wirkt merkwürdig, wenn du nur "mögliche Konsequenzen" kritisierst, aber Steuerhinterziehung als "normal" hinzustellen versuchst.



ich sagte, "weniger fantasieren, mehr lesen" ... mal wieder liest du Dinge, die ich nie geschrieben habe... 



> Wenn du von " der aussichtsreichste Oppositionskandidat" schreibt erwartet man schon etwas mehr von "aussichtsreich".



Von aussichtsreichster Oppositionskandidat hin zu einem Mandat oder überhaupt irgendetwas ist es ein langer Weg... und das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun O.o 


Kopf einschalten?

So langsam erklärt sich einiges...


----------



## Amon (7. März 2015)

> Das *Besatzungsstatut* für die westlichen Besatzungszonen Deutschlands und die Bundesrepublik Deutschland wurde am 10. April 1949 von den drei westlichen Alliierten Frankreich, Großbritannien und den USA in Washington, D.C. verabschiedet und dem Parlamentarischen Rat in einer Note übermittelt; am 12. Mai 1949 (dem Tag des Endes der Berlin-Blockade) wurde es von den drei Militärgouverneuren und Oberbefehlshabern förmlich verkündet.[SUP][1][/SUP] Es regelte die Abgrenzung der Befugnisse und Verantwortlichkeiten zwischen der künftigen deutschen Bundesregierung vom 15. September 1949 und der Alliierten Hohen Kommission (AHK; bis 1955) mit Sitz auf dem Petersberg bei Bonn.
> Ab 14. Mai 1949 gab es auch für die drei Westsektoren Berlins ein ähnliches Statut, das sogenannte _Kleine Besatzungsstatut_.[SUP][2][/SUP] Es regelte das separate Besatzungsrecht der Westalliierten für diesen Teil von Berlin.
> Der Text des Besatzungsstatuts wurde auf der Außenministerkonferenz  der Westmächte (6.–8. April 1949) verabschiedet. Mit diesem Dokument  wurden die rechtlichen Schranken festgelegt, die der staatlichen Souveränität der Bundesrepublik gesetzt waren: Abrüstung und Entmilitarisierung, Außenpolitik und Devisenwirtschaft[SUP][3][/SUP], die Ruhrbehörde  und andere internationale Kontrollorgane blieben in der Zuständigkeit  der Besatzungsmächte. Im Begleitschreiben wurde mitgeteilt, dass die  Militärgouverneure durch eine zivile Hohe Kommission ersetzt würden, sobald eine westdeutsche  Regierung gebildet worden wäre. Die Besatzungsherrschaft sollte demnach  mit der Verabschiedung des als provisorische Verfassung verstandenen Grundgesetzes und der Gründung der Bundesrepublik auf dem Territorium der drei Westzonen  noch nicht enden, sondern lediglich gelockert sowie juristisch neu  definiert werden. Die Militärgouverneure würden, so hatten es die  deutschen Ministerpräsidenten in Frankfurt am Main  vernommen, „die Ausübung ihrer vollen Machtbefugnisse wieder  aufnehmen“, und zwar nicht nur bei drohendem Notstand für die  Sicherheit, sondern auch, „um nötigenfalls die Beachtung der Verfassung  und des Besatzungsstatuts zu sichern“.





> Die *UN-Feindstaatenklausel* ist ein Passus in den Artikeln 53 und 107 sowie ein Halbsatz in Artikel 77 der Charta der Vereinten Nationen (SVN), wonach gegen Feindstaaten des Zweiten Weltkrieges von den Unterzeichnerstaaten Zwangsmaßnahmen ohne besondere Ermächtigung durch den UN-Sicherheitsrat verhängt werden könnten, falls die Feindstaaten erneut eine aggressive Politik verfolgen sollten. Dies schließt auch militärische Interventionen mit ein. Als Feindstaaten werden in Artikel 53 jene Staaten definiert, die während des Zweiten Weltkrieges Feind eines Signatarstaates der UN-Charta waren (also primär Deutschland – genau genommen das Deutsche Reich – und Japan).



Beides ist immer noch nicht aufgehoben, und nun noch mal die Frage wieso amerikanische Truppen in Deutschland stationiert sind.


----------



## Anticrist (7. März 2015)

Dein Post ist derart blödsinnig, das es nicht die Mühe wert ist, sich damit näher zu befassen.. aber irgendwie les ich von dir permanent nur Posts auf diesem Niveau 

ich habe mir mal die "Mühe" gemacht das für dich zu googlen und einfach das 2. Ergebnis genommen .. keine Ahnung was drin steht, lies einfach

Gysi belÃ¼gt Deutsche Ã¼ber angeblich gÃ¼ltiges Besatzungsstatut - NOVAYO


PS:

Meine Fresse, du kannst ja nichtmal Wikipedia zitieren.. direkt unter dem von dir zitierten Absatz steht 



> Das Besatzungsstatut trat am 21. September 1949 in Kraft. Es sollte ursprünglich binnen 18 Monaten revidiert werden (revidierte Fassung vom 6. März 1951) und eine größtmögliche Zahl von Einschränkungen aufgehoben werden, gleichwohl blieb es bis zu denPariser Verträgen am 5. Mai 1955 wirksam. Mit diesen Verträgen wurden die besatzungsrechtlichen Befugnisse und Zuständigkeiten explizit und vollständig aufgehoben. Die damit verbundenen alliierten Vorbehaltsrechte verloren erst 1990 mit der deutschen Wiedervereinigung und dem Inkrafttreten des Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrages am 15. März 1991 auch völkerrechtlich ihre Wirkung, als Deutschland die volle Souveränität wiedererlangte.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2015)

Du hast einen wichtigen Fakt einfach "übersehen". 



> Die damit verbundenen alliierten Vorbehaltsrechte verloren erst 1990 mit der deutschen Wiedervereinigung und dem Inkrafttreten des Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrages am 15. März 1991 auch völkerrechtlich ihre Wirkung, als Deutschland die volle Souveränität wiedererlangte.



Damit ist das aufgehoben und US Soldaten sind hier stationiert, weil die USA nun mal die stärkste Armee innerhalb der Nato stellen.
Britische Soldaten sind ebenfalls in Deutschland stationiert.
Deutsche Jetpiloten trainieren in den USA. Sind also dort stationiert.
Das gleiche gilt für deutsche Soldaten in Aufklärungsflugzeugen. Sie sind dort stationiert, wo das Flugzeug zu Hause ist.

Nur -- was hat das jetzt mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## schlumpi13 (7. März 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrag schrieb:
			
		

> *Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrag*
> 
> 
> Das Ergebnis war die Wiederherstellung der deutschen Einheit und nach  Beendigung der Rechte und Verantwortlichkeiten der Regierungen der Französischen Republik, der Sowjetunion, des Vereinigten Königreichs und der Vereinigten Staaten die Wiedererlangung der „demgemäß volle[n] Souveränität [Deutschlands] über seine inneren und äußeren Angelegenheiten“.[SUP][25][/SUP] ...
> ...




Volle Souveränität trotz Truppenbeschränkung - Wie geht das?



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zusatzabkommen_zum_NATO-Truppenstatut schrieb:
			
		

> *Zusatzabkommen zum NATO-Truppenstatut*
> 
> 
> *Kritik*
> ...





			
				http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2014/07/07/merkels-erregung-ist-kuenstlich-nsa-spionage-in-deutschland-ist-voellig-legal/ schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wegen der Nato-Mitgliedschaft und der bis heute nicht widerrufenen  Proklamation des Bündnis-Falls nach dem 11. September 2001 bleibt die  Souveränität Deutschlands eingeschränkt. Die Amerikaner agieren  vollkommen legal: Sie können in Deutschland alles und jeden abhören. Die  Bundesregierung weiß das natürlich auch - und versucht, die eigenen  Bürger an der Nase herumzuführen....



Inwieweit könnte uns unsere fehlende Souveränität uns im Ukraine-Konflikt auf die Füße fallen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Volle Souveränität trotz Truppenbeschränkung - Wie geht das?



Man kann die Souveränität Deutschlands offenbar mit allmöglichem Scheiß anzweifeln. Letztens erzählte mir einer, dass Deutschland nicht souverän sei, weil es Teil der EU ist. 



> Foschepoths Einschätzungen basieren auf mehrjähriger intensiver  Archivarbeit, im Zuge derer vormals geheime Akten erstmals erschlossen  und im Herbst 2012 veröffentlicht wurden.
> 
> Foschepoths Interpretation der Rechtslage ist nicht unumstritten. Peter Schaar  stellte fest, die Vereinbarungen seien „offenbar bei allen Beteiligten  in Vergessenheit“ geraten, ihre Entdeckung habe bei zuständigen Behörden  „Verwunderung ausgelöst“. Sowohl die US-Regierung, wie die  Bundesregierung erklärten auf Anfrage, seit 1990 sei von den darin  enthaltenen Befugnissen kein Gebrauch mehr gemacht worden. 2013 wurden  die Verwaltungsvereinbarung von der Bundesregierung im Einvernehmen mit  den USA, Großbritannien und Frankreich auch offiziell außer Kraft  gesetzt. Andere Sondervereinbarungen und Ausnahmeregelungen auf Grund des _Zusatzabkommen zum NATO-Truppenstatut_ sind weiter in Kraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man kann die Souveränität Deutschlands offenbar mit allmöglichem Scheiß anzweifeln. Letztens erzählte mir einer, dass Deutschland nicht souverän sei, weil es Teil der EU ist.



Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage!


----------



## beren2707 (8. März 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Bitte zum Thema zurückkehren, über die Souveränität wurde hier bereits gesprochen und auch dieses erneute Abschweifen hat keine weiteren nicht zuvor bereits geäußerten Interpretationsansätze für das eigentliche Thema hervorgebracht. Daher bitte ich darum, das Thema nun endgültig zu beenden. Wer sich damit konkret auseinandersetzen möchte, nutzt dafür einen separaten Thread.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## xNeo92x (8. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLyOUw6jRHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ukrainische Medien verbreiten neue Räuberpistolen zum Fall MH17 | RT Deutsch


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2015)

Sorry, aber beweisfreie Beschuldigungen sind doch auch in Russland gang  und gäbe. Erst hieß es,  ein ukrainisches Jagdflugzeug habe MH 17  abgeschossen, dann hieß es, die Passagiere seien bereits vor dem  Abschuss tot gewesen und alles sei ein gegen Russland gerichtetes  Komplott. Letztere Meldung war indirekt sogar noch eine Verhöhnung der  Opfer. 

Und an diesem Punkt können wir auch mal auf die Souveränität Russlands  zusprechen kommen: Die Presse dort ist unfrei, kremlgesteuert und  verseucht mit vielfach absurder Propaganda wie dieser.  Verschwörungstheorien werden dort kultiviert und vorangetrieben. Es gibt  dort auch keine wirkliche Meinungsfreiheit. Leute mit kremlkritischen  Meinungen leben gefährlich. Das geht sogar soweit, dass Kritiker und  Dissidenten ermordet werden, wie wir auch jüngt im Fall Nemzow wieder  mitbekommen haben. Und die politische Opposition ist praktisch ohnehin  seit jeher vom Putin-Regime ausgeschaltet. Wo ist die Souveränität des  russischen Volkes? Aber das nur nebenbei. Denn in der Tat ist die einzige Souveränität, die in diesem Thread von Interesse ist, die Ukrainische. Leider wird diese vom Putin-Regime seit über einem Jahr erheblich verletzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. März 2015)

Soviele Anti-Russische Meingungsmache in einem Post. Das liest sich wie ein Bewerbungsschreiben für unsere Presse.

Unsere Presse ist doch genauso gesteuert und mit Propagnda voll. Nur halt von der anderen Seite. Verschwörungstheoreien gibt es bei uns doch auch zu genüge (wie z.b. die vom "friedlichen und demokratischen" Machtwechsel in Kiew).

Und weil es keine Meinungsfreiheit gibt, konnte auch direkt in Moskau demonstriert werden:

Russland: Zehntausende Moskauer trauern um Boris Nemzow | ZEIT ONLINE

Das Menschen sterben hast du in jedem Land, auch in Deutschland gibt es Morde. Regime? Komisch, ich dachte immer der Präsident wird in Russland durchs russische Volk gewählt (und dort funktionieren ja auch die Wahlmaschinen besser als in Florida ).

Die Ukrainische Souveränität wurde maßgeblich durch die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan verletzt. Als einzige Bestandteil der Ukraine mit Rückgrat hat die Krim dieses falsche Spiel nicht mitgemacht. Und auch in der Ostukraine sind die Leute nicht willens, dem Regime (das im Gegensatz zu Putin auch tatsächlich eins ist) zu folgen.

BTW; warum darf der Westen eig. die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan unterstützen, aber Russland nicht die Separatisten?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2015)

Tja, die Anti-Deutsche, Anti-Ukrainische und Anti-Westliche Meinungsmache ist doch auf dauer langweilig oder?


----------



## beren2707 (8. März 2015)

Hört doch bitte endlich damit auf euch gegenseitig anzugiften und tragt mit neuen Informationen, Argumenten und Interpretationsansätzen zum Thema bei!


----------



## xNeo92x (9. März 2015)

> „Mütter bekommen keine Sozialhilfen, obwohl diese ihnen laut ukrainischem Recht zustehen.“ Rentnerinnen bekämen keine Renten von der Ukraine, dem Land, für das sie ihr ganzes leben lang gearbeitet hätten. [...] Wenn die ukrainische Regierung den Donbass nicht mehr für ukrainisches Gebiet halte, dann solle sie die Unabhängigkeit der Region offiziell anerkennen.


?Donezker Republik? appelliert an Merkel: Poroschenko unter Druck setzen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Kundgebung in Prag gegen Konfrontation mit Russland / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Umgang mit Russland: Europäer zunehmend genervt von US-Sanktionspolitik / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Prorussische Parteien in Europa etablieren sich / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Der Westen scheint endlich zu begreifen was Sache ist


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2015)

Bald gibt es eine russische Doku über die Krim-Annektion, mit Putin in der Hauptrolle,
Ukraine: Putin über Krim-Annexion und Janukowytsch-Flucht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JePe (9. März 2015)

Was ist eigentlich Sputnik?

Wir muessen beginnen, die Krim zurueck zu Russland zu holen.


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2015)

An der Stelle auch nicht uninteressant: ZDF Politbarometer: Ukraine-Konflikt: Ja zu Wirtschaftssanktionen – Nein zu Waffenlieferungen


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> ?Donezker Republik? appelliert an Merkel: Poroschenko unter Druck setzen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio



Witzig. Sich erst militärisch von der Ukraine losreißen und großspurig für unabhängig erklären und danach bei der Ukraine um Finanzierung bitten. Gehts noch?



> Der Westen scheint endlich zu begreifen was Sache ist



Ich bin der Meinung, das hat der Westen schon von Beginn an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das hat der Westen schon von Beginn an.



Genau, einfach mal eine nicht gewählte Regierung anerkennen, und mit dieser schnell das Assoziierung abkommen unterschreiben.

Der Westen hat es voll drauf 

PS: Wenn Pegida also in Dresden die Sicherheitskräfte mit Molotow-Cocktails und Steinen beworfen hätte, Barrikaden errichtet hätte, Regierungsgebäude besetzt hätte und Herr Tillich gewaltsam vertrieben hätte, hätte die EU dann Vertreter von Pegida als legitime Vertretung der Sachsen anerkannt?


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2015)

Wenn Herr Tillich einen Schießbefehl für seine Spezialeinheiten herausgegeben hätte, eventuell.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Ein Fakt der auf Aussagen der neuen „Regierung“ beruht. Die haben natürlich auch kein Interesse an dieser Darstellung 

Außerdem, für mein Dafürhalten ist ein Molotow-Cocktail eine tödliche Waffe und sein Einsatz gegen Menschen nichts anderes als versuchter Mord. Wenn sich die Sicherheitskräfte gegen diese Bedrohung mit aller Härte bis hin zum Schusswaffeneinsatz wehren, kann ich das nachvollziehen.

Auch ist ja bis heute die Herkunft der Heckenschütze vom Maidan ungeklärt. Allerdings weisen ja viele Spuren daraufhin, dass es Anhänger des rechten Sektors waren. Eben jene Gruppierung die dadurch auffiel, dass sie den gewählten Präsidenten aus Kiew gewaltsam vertrieben haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

Die Weigerung Janokowitschs, das Assoziierungsabkommen zu unterschreiben, war zwar der Grund für die Proteste, aber egal.  Und der Westen hat eine Übergangsregierung bis zu den Neuwahlen anerkannt.  Außerdem ist ein Assoziierung mit der EU wohl kaum ein Grund für Krieg, geschweige denn eine Rechtfertigung für Russlands territorialen Raubzug. 

Noch ne Runde Bullshit Bingo?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Weigerung Janokowitschs, das Assoziierungsabkommen zu unterschreiben, war zwar der Grund für die Proteste, aber egal.



Und die Proteste in der Ukraine waren auch legitim. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als man auf dem Maidan dazu überging, Barikaden zu errichten, Steine und Molotow-Cocktails auf Sicherheitsbeamte zu werfen, Regierungsgebäude zu besetzen und den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam aus der Stadt zu vertreiben.

Wenn ein Politiker lügt oder seine Wahlversprechen bricht (ein Vorgang der überall auf der Welt vorkommt), dann gibt es eine einfache und auch demokratische Arte ihn dafür zu bestrafen. Bei der nächsten Wahl, wählt man ihn einfach ab.

Ihn hingegen gewaltsam seines Amtes zu entfernen ist nicht demokratisch. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und der Westen hat eine Übergangsregierung bis zu den Neuwahlen anerkannt.



Eine „Regierung“ die im Gegensatz zu Janukowitschs Kabinett von keinem einzigen wahlberechtigten Ukrainer gewählt worden ist. Und diese nicht gewählte d.h. nicht demokratische legitimierte Regierung hat sogleich das Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU unterzeichnet.

Sehr demokratischer Vorgang, insbesondere wo doch die EU sich immer so für Demokratie einsetzt.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ein Assoziierung mit der EU wohl kaum ein Grund für Krieg,



Absolut. Und genausowenig ist die Ablehnung Janukowitschs zu diesem Abkommen ein Grund für einen gewaltsamen Machtwechsel. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> geschweige denn eine Rechtfertigung für Russlands territorialen Raubzug.



Das Parlament der Krim hat sich immer noch selbst für Unabhängig erklärt. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Noch ne Runde Bullshit Bingo?



Dann eröffne doch nicht ständig eine neue Runde, wenn du nicht spielen willst 

Außerdem größeren Bullshit, als das was unsere Presse und Politiker behaupten, kann nicht erkennen. Ich versuche ja sowieso schon die ganze Zeit zu verstehen, warum unsere Propaganda besser sein soll als die russische.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

Nun ja, was soll ich sagen? Diesmal wars leider kein Bingo. Es war aber knapp. Noch ne Runde?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Ich danke dir für dein Eingeständnis, dass dir die Argumente ausgehen 

Wenn du welche findest, nur zu, ich bin jederzeit bereit


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

Argumente gegen deine Ansicht, dass westliche Politiker und die  westliche Presse den größten Bullshit erzählen, gibt es nicht. Wenn du  die westliche Sichtweise zu dem Konflikt, die ich teile,  ablehnst, dann  weiß ich nicht, was ich dir für Argumente bringen könnte. Dann gehe ich  einfach mal ganz selbstgefällig weiterhin davon aus, dass du nur das lustige Putinversteher  Bullshit Bingo spielen willst. Macht ja nichts oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Argumente gegen deine Ansicht, dass westliche Politiker und die  westliche Presse den größten Bullshit erzählen, gibt es nicht. Wenn du  die westliche Sichtweise zu dem Konflikt, die ich teile,  ablehnst, dann  weiß ich nicht, was ich dir für Argumente bringen könnte. Dann gehe ich  einfach mal ganz selbstgefällig weiterhin davon aus, dass du nur das lustige Putinversteher  Bullshit Bingo spielen willst. Macht ja nichts oder?



Du kannst ja ausgehen wovon du willst, das will ich dir doch gar nicht verbieten.

Aber auf die elementaren Dinge meines Post gehst du (wie schon so oft) einfach nicht ein und versuchst dir die Diskussion ganz lustig mit dem Verweis auf das Putinversteher Bullshit Bingo zu ersparen.

Das die ganze Absetzung Janukowitschs schlicht undemokratisch war und ist, nimmst du einfach so hin, regst dich aber über alles auf was Russland so tut.

Wenn du das einfache Prinzip Aktion>Reaktion nicht verstehen willst oder kannst, dann tut es mir leid, aber dann solltest du vielleicht auch weniger anspruchsvolle Threads aufsuchen. Aber du bist ja nicht der erste der per „Putinversteher-Keule“ die unliebsame Diskussion abwürgen will. Wenn das nicht zieht, gibt es ja noch die „Verschwörungstheorie-Keule“ 

Es lebe das argumentum ad hominem, Argumente werden auch überbewertet


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass du nicht an Alzheimer leidest und dich  daran erinnern kannst, dass ich und andere lang und breit mit dir  diskutiert haben. Du hast Recht, eine Diskussion wird unliebsam, wenn  über die selben Dinge zum X-ten mal diskutiert werden soll. 



> Das die ganze Absetzung Janukowitschs schlicht undemokratisch war und  ist, nimmst du einfach so hin, regst dich aber über alles auf was  Russland so tut.



Wie oft und von wie vielen Diskutanten wurde dir schon gesagt, dass das eine das andere nicht aufwiegt? 



> Wenn du das einfache Prinzip Aktion>Reaktion nicht verstehen willst oder kannst



Wie oft und von wie vielen Diskutanten wurde dir schon gesagt, dass dein Aktion>Reaktion nicht die Bohne irgendwas rechtfertigt? 

Wer versteht hier was nicht? 

Aber es ist mir auch egal. Denk was du willst.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. März 2015)

Eine sachliche Analyse über den Putsch:
Der Putsch, der keiner sein darf | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Ein Artikel von Paul Schreyer? 
Wirklich?
Weißt du nicht, dass das ein 9/11 Verschwörer ist und sowieso eine sehr komische Meinung zum "Mainstreamjournalismus" hat?
Dem glaube ich nicht mal, wenn er mir die Uhrzeit sagt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass du nicht an Alzheimer leidest und dich daran erinnern kannst, dass ich und andere lang und breit mit dir diskutiert haben.



Klar, kann ich mich erinnern.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, eine Diskussion wird unliebsam, wenn  über die selben Dinge zum X-ten mal diskutiert werden soll.



Richtig, so wie die Behauptung, alle Schuld ginge einseitig von Russland aus. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie oft und von wie vielen Diskutanten wurde dir schon gesagt, dass das eine das andere nicht aufwiegt?



Also hast du das Prinzip Aktion>Reaktion tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Das ist doch kein Problem, dafür sind wir doch hier 

Es geht (und auch das wurde schon paar Mal gesagt) nicht darum, irgendetwas aufzuwiegen, sondern schlicht um die Tatsache, dass alles was bisher passiert ist (die Krim, MH17, die 4000 Tote in der Ostukraine) mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit * nicht * passiert wäre, wenn man den gewählten Präsidenten im Amt gelassen hätte.

Ergo, wenn du die Schuldigen für die ganze Misere in der Ukraine suchst, musst du die Leute suchen, die für die undemokratische Absetzung Janukowitschs verantwortlich sind. Die sogenannten „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan.

Schlicht und ergreifend Kausalität. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie oft und von wie vielen Diskutanten wurde dir schon gesagt, dass dein Aktion>Reaktion nicht die Bohne irgendwas rechtfertigt?



Rechtfertigen =/= Nachvollziehen. Es geht nicht darum irgendetwas recht zufertigen, sondern zu verstehen, wer an der Eskalation schuld ist. Und das ist * nicht * Russland.

Es war eben nicht Russland, die Steine und Molotow-Cocktails auf Sicherheitsbeamte geworfen haben, die Regierungsgebäude bestetzt und den gewählten Präsideten gewaltsam abgesetzt haben.

Das alles ist die Schuld der sogeannten „Demonstraten“. Also statt diese Leute einfach einseitig anzuerkenne, hätte man sie dahin stecken sollen, wo Landes- und Hochveräter hingehören. Ins Gefängnis.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer versteht hier was nicht?



Jeder der die gewaltsame, nicht demokratische Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine verharmlost, relativiert oder schlicht leugnet.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber es ist mir auch egal. Denk was du willst.



Die Gedanken sind frei


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Eine sachliche Analyse über den Putsch:
> Der Putsch, der keiner sein darf | Telepolis




Eine sachliche Analyse, die bei dem Versuch der EU Fehlverhalten zu attestieren, eine meines Erachtens wichtige Passage aus ihrer EIGENEN Quelle unterschlägt: 



> Auch erkenne die EU das Übergangskabinett als legitim an, werde jedoch  die Assoziierungs-Gespräche erst wiederaufnehmen, nachdem neue  Präsidentschaftswahlen stattgefunden haben und die neue Regierung  etabliert sei. Die EU sei weiterhin bereit, mit der Ukraine das Abkommen  über Assoziierung und freien Handel zu unterzeichnen, wolle jedoch  sichergehen, dass die neue Regierung in Kiew die Unterstützung der  meisten Ukrainer genieße, sagte Bailly.
> Weiterlesen: EU erkennt Entmachtung Janukowitschs an / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
> ​



Klingt so gar nicht nach einer EU, die vorbehaltlos eine Putschregierung anerkannt hat und auf ihre demokratischen Prinzipien scheißt.


Edit:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also hast du das Prinzip Aktion>Reaktion tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Das ist doch kein Problem, dafür sind wir doch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja,  und wenn er das EU-Assoziierungabkommen unterschrieben hätte und keine  kurrupte, Entschuldigung, Sau gewesen wäre, dann wäre das alles auch  nicht passiert. Und wenn er sich mit 20 Jahren für eine andere  Karrierelaufbahn entschieden hätte ebenfalls nicht. Und wenn er nie  geboren worden wäre auch nicht.

Ne wirklich bestechende Logik, die du da hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Rechtfertigen =/= Nachvollziehen. Es geht nicht darum irgendetwas  recht zufertigen, sondern zu verstehen, wer an der Eskalation schuld  ist. Und das ist * nicht * Russland.



Wir  ich schon mal einem anderen Putinversteher sagte (der auch so heißt): Es  gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Verstehen und Verständnis.  Und die  Behauptung, dass Russland keine Schuld trifft, ist so dermaßen ignorant,  dass ich wieder nur Bingo sage.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Artikel von Paul Schreyer?
> Wirklich?
> Weißt du nicht, dass das ein 9/11 Verschwörer ist und sowieso eine sehr komische Meinung zum "Mainstreamjournalismus" hat?
> Dem glaube ich nicht mal, wenn er mir die Uhrzeit sagt.


Echt, hast du schon die Polizei angerufen und das gemeldet?
...oder gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil, dass "ihm" den "Verschwörer" attestiert?
Anderenfalls verbreitest du gerade Schmähkritik, die laut Forenregeln verboten ist!

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Argumentation?
In den USA gibt es Kritik an einer sehr wichtigen  erfolgten Untersuchung eines Vorfalles/Terroraktes, an dem über 2000 Menschen , ums Leben kamen. 
...und anstatt auf die Kritik einzugehen und diese zu widerlegen, was ja eigentlich leicht sein müsste, wurde abgeblockt und alle, die weiter nachfragen mit einem Bann versehen, man wäre Verschwörer.
....und weil jemand genau dieses Thema aufgreift und davon berichtet wird er zum Verschwörer, den man nicht einmal nach der Uhrzeit fragen darf???

...und wer jetzt nachfragt, was aus der Untersuchung der MH17 wurde, wann ist der ein Verschwörer?
....oder nach den wirklichen Scharfschützen vom Maidan? ... ist BBC ein Verschwörer?
...oder wird man nur zum Verschwörer, wenn man die USA kritisiert?

Wenn alles so falsch ist, was in dem Telepolisartikel steht, wird es dir ja sicher leicht fallen, auf dieser Basis zu argumentieren!
Bin gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Ich brauche den Artikel nicht lesen, ich habe den Namen des Autors gesehen, das reicht mir, um den Artikel nicht ernst nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. März 2015)

Schade, dass du nicht gewillt bist, dich mit unserem Argument (den Artikel von Telepolis) zu befassen! 
Meine Fragen wurden auch nicht beantwortet!


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *Diskussion ist ein Gespräch (auch Dialog) zwischen zwei oder mehreren Personen (Diskutanten), in dem ein bestimmtes Thema untersucht (diskutiert) wird, wobei jede Seite ihre Argumente vorträgt.
> *....
> *Zu einem guten *_*Diskussionsstil* (siehe auch Streitkultur) gehört neben wechselseitigem Respekt unter anderem,* gegenteilige Argumente und Meinungen zuzulassen und genau zu prüfen, anstatt diese vorschnell zu verwerfen. *Ein guter Diskutant hört zu, lässt ausreden und ist konzentriert genug, um auf das vom Gegenüber Gesagte einzugehen und seine eigenen Argumente sachlich darzustellen.__._


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn er das EU-Assoziierungabkommen unterschrieben hätte



Das wollte er aber nicht. Das nicht unterzeichnen eines Vertrages, rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht die undemokratische Absetzung des gewählten Staatsoberhaupt, aber anscheinend haben wir einfache andere Maßstäbe für Demokratie.



Split99999 schrieb:


> und keine  kurrupte, Entschuldigung, Sau gewesen wäre, dann wäre das alles auch  nicht passiert.



Na welch ein Glück, dass seine Vorgänger allesamt nicht korrupt waren 

Btw, wenn das dein Maßstab dafür, dass man einen Politiker gewaltsam absetzen darf, dann müssen aber noch viele Köpfe rollen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wenn er sich mit 20 Jahren für eine andere  Karrierelaufbahn entschieden hätte ebenfalls nicht. Und wenn er nie  geboren worden wäre auch nicht.
> 
> Ne wirklich bestechende Logik, die du da hast.
> 
> ...



Also außer das du nicht verstehst was Kausalität ist, weißt du also auch nicht was mittelbare und unmittelbare Zusammenhänge sind.

Ich denke zu dem Thema Logik sollte man sich dann lieber nicht äußern. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir  ich schon mal einem anderen Putinversteher sagte (der auch so heißt): Es  gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Verstehen und Verständnis.  Und die  Behauptung, dass Russland keine Schuld trifft, ist so dermaßen ignorant,  dass ich wieder nur Bingo sage.



Also doch, es war Russland die auf dem Maidan die Sicherheitskräfte mit Molotow-Cocktails beworfen haben?

Es war Russland, die Regierungsgebäude in Kiew besetzt haben?

Es war Russland die den gewählten Präsidenten gewaltsam vertrieben haben?

Also diese Russen sind schon perfide, dass muss ich ja sagen


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Wo sind denn da Argumente?
Der Typ fischt sich haltloses Zeugs zusammen und presst das in einen Artikel, damit es mehr Schlagkraft hat. 
Mehr ist da nicht.
Alleine daraus Argumente sehen wollen ist schon mehr als traurig. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das wollte er aber nicht. Das nicht unterzeichnen eines Vertrages, rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht die undemokratische Absetzung des gewählten Staatsoberhaupt, aber anscheinend haben wir einfache andere Maßstäbe für Demokratie.



Er hatte es bei der Wahl versprochen, dafür ist er gewählt worden.
Dass er das nicht unterzeichnet hat, ist als Bruch des Wahlversprechens ausgelegt worden und die Leute waren entsprechend sauer.
Und dann kommt es eben zu Demonstrationen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hatte es bei der Wahl versprochen, dafür ist er gewählt worden. Dass er das nicht unterzeichnet hat, ist als Bruch des Wahlversprechens ausgelegt worden und die Leute waren entsprechend sauer.
> 
> Und dann kommt es eben zu Demonstrationen.



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Und das die Leute demonstrieren auch.

Aber das werfen von Molotow-Cocktails auf Sicherheitsbeamte, das Besetzen von Regierungsgebäuden und die gewaltsame Vertreibung und Absetzung des gewählten Staatsoberhauptes ist schlicht und ergreifend undemokratisch. Ab diesem Moment hat die Demonstration ihre Legitimation verloren.

Außerdem, rechtfertigt das Brechen von Wahlversprechen nicht, dass man solche Taten begeht. Wenn das jetzt der Maßstab sein soll, um Politiker die demokratisch gewählt worden, gewaltsam abzusetzen, na dann viel Spaß.

Dann wird es nicht mehr viele Politiker geben.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da Argumente?
> Der Typ fischt sich haltloses Zeugs zusammen und presst das in einen Artikel, damit es mehr Schlagkraft hat.
> Mehr ist da nicht.
> Alleine daraus Argumente sehen wollen ist schon mehr als traurig.


Das kannst du nicht wissen, da du den Beitrag ja nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

*Kaaruzo* 

Also zumindest verstehe ich, dass man aus einer Kausalitätskette nicht willkürlich ein Glied als ausschlaggebende Ursache herausnimmt und das dann als Argument bezeichnet, so wie du das tust.  Aber ich hab jetzt auch endgültig genug von deinem Bullshit Bingo.


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab jetzt auch endgültig genug von deinem Bullshit Bingo.


Du verlierst nicht gerne bei deinem eigenen Spiel? 




Edit:

Hier noch ein kleiner Propaganda-Leckerbissen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThWaQBIgN0U


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du verlierst nicht gerne bei deinem eigenen Spiel?



Ich glaube, die Verlierer sind doch tatsächlich diejenigen, die mit den  Sichtweisen und Handlungen des Westens überhaupt nicht einverstanden  sind. Auf die aber keiner hört, weil ihre "Argumente" lächerlich sind.  So Leute wie du und der Kausalitätsexperte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Kaaruzo*
> 
> Also zumindest verstehe ich, dass man aus einer Kausalitätskette nicht willkürlich ein Glied als ausschlaggebende Ursache herausnimmt und das dann als Argument bezeichnet, so wie du das tust.  Aber ich hab jetzt auch endgültig genug von deinem Bullshit Bingo.



Sagte der User, der in der Kausalitätskette bis zur Geburt zurückgeht. Please tell me more 

Na wenn du dich mit Kausalitätsketten so gut auskennst, wo beginnt dann für dich die ausschlaggebende Ursache?

Lass mich kurz raten. Zu einem Zeitpunkt wo man irgendwie Russland die Schuld für alles geben kann?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Verlierer sind doch tatsächlich diejenigen, die mit den  Sichtweisen und Handlungen des Westens überhaupt nicht einverstanden  sind. Auf die aber keiner hört, weil ihre "Argumente" lächerlich sind.  So Leute wie du und der Kausalitätsexperte.



Stimmt, der Hinweis darauf, dass der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine nicht demokratisch abgewählt wurde, ist schon mehr als „lächerlich“.

Auch der Hinweis, dass man Demonstranten, die zu Mordwaffen greifen, nicht als legitime Regierung anerkennen sollte, kommt ja nur von Verlierern.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das werfen von Molotow-Cocktails auf Sicherheitsbeamte, das Besetzen von Regierungsgebäuden



Natürlich geht das nicht.
Doch wo war denn die Polizei?
Das ist ihr Job, das zu unterbinden und die staatliche Ordnung -- oder wie man das nennt -- wieder herzustellen.
In Deutschland hast du auch mal Demonstrationen, die aus dem Ruder laufen [Hooligan Demo in Köln ist so ein Beispiel]. Aber die Polizei macht ihren Job und deckelt das letztendlich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> und die gewaltsame Vertreibung und Absetzung des gewählten Staatsoberhauptes ist schlicht und ergreifend undemokratisch. Ab diesem Moment hat die Demonstration ihre Legitimation verloren.



Du behauptest nun echt, dass die Demonstranten den Präsidenten aus dem Amt vertrieben haben?
Das Parlament hat den Präsident abgesetzt. Die Demonstranten haben da gar nichts gemacht, können sie auch gar nicht. 
Das Parlament hätte ja sagen können, dass alles bestens ist und man das eben aussitzt. Haben sie aber nicht, denn auch sie haben gemerkt, dass sie von dem Präsidenten beschissen worden sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem, rechtfertigt das Brechen von Wahlversprechen nicht, dass man solche Taten begeht. Wenn das jetzt der Maßstab sein soll, um Politiker die demokratisch gewählt worden, gewaltsam abzusetzen, na dann viel Spaß.



Natürlich hast du Recht. Meiner Meinung nach lächerlich, was da abgelaufen ist. Bei uns würde sowas nie passieren -- was natürlich daran liegt, dass die Mitte der Bevölkerung viel zu faul ist, den Arsch mal vom Sofa zu kriegen und weil die auch völlig zufrieden sind [sieht man schön an den Umfragen im Politbarometer beim ZDF].
Die Frage ist eben -- und ich hab sie schon mehrmals gestellt wenn ich nicht irre -- wieso das ganze so eskaliert ist?
Dann hat er eben ein Wahlversprechen nicht eingelöst. Shit happens oder so.
Bei der nächsten Wahl wird er dann halt abgewählt. Und gut.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann wird es nicht mehr viele Politiker geben.



Wer hat noch mal gesagt, dass das unfair ist, wenn man an den Wahlversprechungen gemessen wird?
Franz Müntefering oder so.
Du siehst daran, dass viele Vollpfosten herumlaufen und sich Berufspolitiker nennen.
Liegt einfach daran, dass sie für alles andere nichts taugen [ich verkneife mir mal einen Seitenhieb auf die Nahles]. 
Und von Selbstdarstellern, Möchtegerngurus und die-eigenen-Taschen-Vollfüllern gibt es halt viele Leute, die irgendwo auf der Welt in politische Ämter gewählt, hineingefallen oder sich eingebracht haben.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was der Poroschenko reißen wird. Viel ist es in meinen Augen aber nicht, was bisher so gekommen ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. März 2015)

Geste guten Willens: Lugansker Volkswehr zieht zusätzlich schwere Waffen ab / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Das ist aber bestimmt ein ganz perfider, bösartiger Plan von den bösen, bösen Separatisten.
Bestimmt steckt wieder Putin dahinter.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Schaue ich mir diesen Artikel an, könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Russen die Ost Ukraine kontrollieren.
In der Ostukraine: Russland garantiert OSZE Bewegungsfreiheit - n-tv.de


----------



## Amon (9. März 2015)

Natürlich sind russische Truppen in der Ostukraine, wer glaubt dass da keine sind ist echt naiv. Aber was ist mit den Blackwater Leuten, oder den Leuten von der CIA? Von denen redet keiner.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2015)

Academi ist eine private Sicherheitsfirma. Die kann jeder beauftragen. Und das haben diverse Firmen, die in der Ukraine tätig sind, sicher auch gemacht.

Und es sollte klar sein, dass die CIA immer irgendwo Leute hat.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir diesen Artikel an, könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Russen die Ost Ukraine kontrollieren.
> In der Ostukraine: Russland garantiert OSZE Bewegungsfreiheit - n-tv.de



Ich denke, es geht da einfach um sicheres Geleit der OSZE Beobachter, die unter anderem auch aus Russland kommen, an der ukr. Grenze und darüber hinaus geht.
Ich meine, wenn man bedenkt, dass dort immer noch solche Idioten unterwegs sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImE8wHxTtpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dann wieder solche Nachrichten folgen:
Donezker Vizestabschef: Kein wirklicher Abzug ukrainischer Waffen von Trennlinie / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Donezker Vizestabschef: Kiew konzentriert Soldaten und Waffen nahe der Trennlinie / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Lugansker Unterhändler besorgt: Kiew verweigert jeglichen Kontakt / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Dann sieht man, dass die ukr. Regierung nicht sehr auf Frieden und Verhandlungen aus ist.
Ich meine, warum ist es bis jetzt immer nur Russland und Deutschland die auf Waffenruhe und Friedensverhandlungen drängen?
Warum kommt das ganze nicht von der ukr. Regierung?
Ich sag euch warum. Weil die Menschen in der Ostukraine für die ukr. Regierung keine Menschen sind. Sie werden als Untermenschen und Terroristen hingestellt. Einfach alle. Männer, Frauen, Kinder...ALLE!
Davon hab ich in den ukr. Talkshows/Gesprächsrunden schon so oft gehört, dass es einem schon schlecht wird. Und damit wird die gesamte ukr. Bevölkerung gefüttert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2015)

Der kleine Mann mit dem Napoleon-Komplex gibt mit Annexion der Krim an.

Krim-Annexion: Steinmeier warnt vor Büchse der Pandora - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## xNeo92x (10. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der kleine Mann mit dem Napoleon-Komplex gibt mit Annexion der Krim an.
> 
> Krim-Annexion: Steinmeier warnt vor Büchse der Pandora - SPIEGEL ONLINE








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T65SwzHAbes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2015)

Bingo!


----------



## xNeo92x (10. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bingo!



Das kannst du heute Abend noch im Altenheim spielen...

Ansonsten bitte konstruktiv bleiben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2015)

Okay, aber dann gestatte mir eine Frage: Was ist an dem von dir verlinkten Video konstruktiv? Das ist eine Trollparade und 5 Minuten Lebenszeitverschwendung, nicht?


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. März 2015)

War Schule auch Lebenszeitverschwendung?
Das Video ging nur 2.40min! Was hast du die restliche Zeit gemacht? 

Hast du den intellektuellen Inhalt dieses Videos überhaupt verstanden?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2015)

Ne, hab ich nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es dort etwas zu verstehen gibt, was mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand vereinbar wäre. Ich hab da nur einen riesen Haufen Bullshit gehört, der sogar den Inhalt deiner Posts um Längen schlägt.

Aber du darfst mir gerne den "intellektuellen" Inhalt des Videos erklären. Das wird bestimmt ...  interessant.


----------



## Amon (10. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Der kleine Mann mit dem Napoleon-Komplex gibt mit Annexion der Krim an.
> 
> Krim-Annexion: Steinmeier warnt vor Büchse der Pandora - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Krim war 1991 schon pro Russland, da wurde aber damals ein Anschluss durch die Ukraine verhindert...


----------



## JePe (10. März 2015)

1989 gab es 65,6 % "ethnische Russen" auf der Krim, 2001 waren es noch 58,3 %. Ihr Anteil duerfte seitdem nochmals abgenommen haben (es sei denn, Du zaehlst abzeichenlose Soldateska mit). Von der Frage, welche Relevanz Stimmungen (fuer die Du einen nachpruefbaren Beleg schuldig bleibst) anno 1991 fuer das Annektieren eines Nachbarn im Jahr 2014 haben, mal ganz abgesehen.

Im gleichen Zeitraum ist uebrigens der Anteil der "Ethnorussen" in der Region Donetsk von 43,6 % auf 38,2 %, in Kharkiv von 33,2 % auf 25,6 % und in Luhansk von 44,8 % auf 39 % abgeschmolzen. Extrapoliert man diese Zahlen als Trend, koennte man auf die Idee kommen, dass in diesen Gebieten Minderheiten eine Diktatur ueber eine schweigende (oder zum Schweigen gebrachte) Mehrheit zu installieren im Begriff sind und nicht etwa "Selbstverteidigungskraefte" sich zur Wehr setzen.

Quelle.

An alle anderen - lasst es gut sein. Eher erscheint der Papst zur Urinprobe als das sich die prorussischen Poster hier auf einer argumentativen Ebene mit Euch treffen werden. Stattdessen nutzen sie Eure Beitraege nur als Trittbrett, um die ewig gleichen Tiraden ueber Doppelmoral und einen westgesteuerten Putsch abzusondern und neue Youtube-Handyfilmchen zu praesentieren. Schade um´s HTML.


----------



## Anticrist (11. März 2015)

Also wenn ich an so manche Posts unserer Putinfreunde zurückdenke, würde ich mir an deren Stelle jetzt echt blöd vorkommen... 
Hat Friedensfreund Putin die Annexion der Krim nach seinem Interview jetzt doch gleich im Filmformat eingestanden ... Ob er sich dabei "oben ohne" hat ablichten lassen? 

Aber neeeiiinnn.. das waren Bürger die sich gegen die anstürmenden, kinderfressenden, faschistischen Barbarenhorden mit Baumarktequipment verteidigt haben *räusper*


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (11. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich an so manche Posts unserer Putinfreunde zurückdenke, würde ich mir an deren Stelle jetzt echt blöd vorkommen...
> Hat Friedensfreund Putin die Annexion der Krim nach seinem Interview jetzt doch gleich im Filmformat eingestanden ... Ob er sich dabei "oben ohne" hat ablichten lassen?
> 
> Aber neeeiiinnn.. das waren Bürger die sich gegen die anstürmenden, kinderfressenden, faschistischen Barbarenhorden mit Baumarktequipment verteidigt haben *räusper*


Meinst du diese Horden?

http://s12.postimg.org/g91qqx8sd/ukna2.jpg

http://s12.postimg.org/l55dim8xp/ukna1.jpg

http://s12.postimg.org/mf7sbes3h/ukna5.jpg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SBo0akeDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. März 2015)

falls du es noch nicht kapiert hast. BEIDE SEITEN LÜGEN DAS SICH DIE BANKEN BIEGEN !

im westen werden die ganzen operationen nur aufgedeckt weil es tatsächlich mehr freiheit gab und nachwievor gibt wenn auch diese in letzter zeit beschnitten werden. im osten war noch nie was von freiheit zu spüren. ich empfehle dir in ein land aus dem ostblock auszuwandern. viel spaß. von china, nordkorea, überhaupt der asiatische raum, cuba und auch lateinamerika bzw. südamerika. alles sozialistische einheitsscheisse und alles staatsreguliert. im westen hat das leider auch stark zugenommen.

ich behaupte auch nirgends das der westen der gute ist, sorry. hast nicht aufgepasst -PUTINLOVER 

edit:
wie war das doch nochmal? putin hat nicht die krim annektiert? oder etwas doch 
Fernsehdokumentation: Putin plaudert offen Ã¼ber Krim-Annexion - International - Politik - Handelsblatt

die doku ist in russisch und aus russland und nicht aus dem bösen amiland 

..und JA, amiland sind nicht die guten, JA, sie sind genauso pöööse


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2015)

Das musst du mir nicht sagen, ich predige hier im Thread die ganze Zeit, dass die Propganda der einen Seite nicht besser ist als die andere.

China nur Nordkorea kann man auch total vergleichen  Wer sowas etwas behauptet, war vermutlich weder in dem einen noch dem anderen Land und kennt das alles nur vom hören sagen.

Schon lustig, dass jeder der eine eigene Meinung hat und dem Westen die Geschichte in der Ukraine nicht abkauft, gleich ein "Putinlover" ist. 

Ich zitiere dich einfach mal am besten selbst:



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nimm besser keine worte deren bedeutung du nicht kennst einfach in dein mund nur weil sie in deinen kopf gesetzt worden sind von den mainstreammedien bzw. lügenpresse



Nimm dir deinen Satz zu Herzen, bevor du irgendetwas postest. Könnte dir nur helfen.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. März 2015)

quelle: Kommentar von Reinhard Veser zur Putin-Dokumentation



> Am 4. März 2014 wurde dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin die Frage gestellt: „Wie stellen Sie sich die Zukunft der Krim vor? Wird die Variante ihres Anschlusses an Russland erwogen?“ Antwort: „Nein, sie wird nicht erwogen.“ Genau zwei Wochen später wurde die Krim feierlich in die Russische Föderation aufgenommen. In der Ankündigung eines Films des russischen Fernsehens mit dem Titel „Krim. Der Weg in die Heimat“ sagt er nun, er habe schon am 23. Februar die Anweisung gegeben, die „Rückkehr der Krim“ nach Russland vorzubereiten. Falls er jetzt die Wahrheit sagt, hat er dann am 4. März gelogen?


ist nur ein ausschnitt davon  bevor die putinkopfverdreher einen herzanfall erleiden 

das ist auch eine schöne seite:
Russiaâ€™s top 100 lies about Ukraine
stopfake.org ist eine von russen geführte website  und NEIN, es floß kein CIA geld.
About us

edit:
ein schöner artikel wie auf beiden seiten brutalst gelogen wird. sowohl von westmedien und selbstverständlich auch von russland:


> Es scheint verrückt: Vor wenigen Jahren schauten die westlichen Regierungen noch weg, als die polnische Präsidentenmaschine auf russischem Boden zerschellte. Dieses Jahr war der Abschuss einer Passagiermaschine über der Ostukraine wochenlang der große Aufreger. Bis vor kurzem wollten die EU-Eliten gar eine eurasische Energie-Infrastruktur mit Russland, jetzt werden Gazprom und Rosneft boykottiert und das Projekt der Southstream-Pipeline ist in der Mülltonne gelandet.
> 
> Die EU-Politiker und die EU-Wirtschaft schwafelten bis vor kurzem noch munter über eine gemeinsame Freihandelszone mit den Russen, jetzt gibt es auf einmal Sanktionen en masse gegen Handel mit Russland. Bis vor kurzem halfen Westkonzerne dabei, Russlands Militär zu modernisieren, jetzt plötzlich werden nicht einmal längst bestellte Helikopterträger aus Frankreich geliefert und essentielle Rüstungsproduktion im Osten der Ukraine ist umkämpft. Vor kurzem wohnten und studierten die Söhne und Töchter der russischen Oligarchen noch in Europa und den USA, jetzt wurden sie auf Sanktionslisten gesetzt und müssen widerwillig nach Hause.
> 
> Wie ist einerseits der bizarre Liebes-Kurs und andererseits der plötzliche Wandel ins gegenteilige Extrem zu erklären? Allein durch Russlands militärische Reaktion auf den Machtwechsel in der Ukraine? Wohl kaum. Putin war vor dem Ukraine-Konflikt der gleiche, seine Gangster-Oligarchen waren die gleichen und deren Pläne waren die gleichen. Es wäre eigentlich nur eine Fingerübung für Moskau und Washington, die Ukraine untereinander aufzuteilen, sodass es nicht zu offensichtlich ist.


quelle: Die tatsÃ¤chliche Agenda hinter den Russland-Sanktionen ist noch viel perfider als gedacht -

sowas nennt sich globale politik.

der rest kann sich die "verschwörungstheoretikerkeule" in der allerwertesten schieben  sowohl die putinlovers wie auch die obamalutscher - und auch alle anderen die meinen das nur die "EINEN" lügen


----------



## xNeo92x (11. März 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> quelle: Kommentar von Reinhard Veser zur Putin-Dokumentation
> 
> 
> ist nur ein ausschnitt davon  bevor die putinkopfverdreher einen herzanfall erleiden
> ...






> Fact-checking website Stopfake.org was launched on March 2, 2014 by alumni and students of Mohyla School of Journalism and of the Digital Future of Journalism professional program for journalists and editors.



Wenn man auf die verlinkte Website deren "Bildungseinrichtung" geht, sieht man da erstens lauter Ukrainer und Amis und zweitens, dass sie sich scheinbar in der Ukraine befindet.
School of Journalism


----------



## QUAD4 (11. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wenn man auf die verlinkte Website deren "Bildungseinrichtung" geht, sieht man da erstens lauter Ukrainer und Amis und zweitens, dass sie sich scheinbar in der Ukraine befindet.
> School of Journalism


naja, wo sollen denn auch jornalisten ausgebildet werden? in russland?  die werden dort eher erschossen


----------



## Anticrist (11. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hast du noch mehr billige Anti-Russische-Propaganda?



Weiss ja nicht wo du hier Obama Lover siehst.. oder schmeisst du mit solchen Begriffen um dich weil dir einfach nur die Argumente fehlen?



> _Ein Appartmentkomplex in der Pechatniki-Nachbarschaft Moskaus wird durch eine Bombe gesprengt. 94 Menschen sterben. Weniger als eine Woche später wiederholt sich der Anschlag in einer weiteren Nachbarschaft un es sterben 118 Menschen._



Diese Anschläge sollen auf Putins persönlichen Befehl durchgeführt worden sein. Der Whistleblower hatte danach einen Unfall mit Polonium.


Sehr verquere Logik, die Ermordung Oppositioneller und kritischer Journalisten damit wegzuwischen, der Westen würde es ja angeblich nicht anders machen.. an anderer Stelle aber "Mitleid" für die ach so armen Menschen im Donbass heucheln O.o


----------



## xNeo92x (11. März 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> naja, wo sollen denn auch jornalisten ausgebildet werden? in russland?  die werden dort eher erschossen



Also eine recht zielgerichtete Ausbildung...und nicht so unabhängig wie auf deren Webseite angepriesen.

Und ja, Putin kommt persönlich vorbei, wenn du als Journalist positiv über die Ukraine oder USA schreibst und schießt dir in den Kopf...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wo du hier Obama Lover siehst.. oder schmeisst du mit solchen Begriffen um dich weil dir einfach nur die Argumente fehlen?



Ist der Begriff "Putinversteher" nicht genau aus dem selben Grund entstanden? Gleiches Recht für alle, oder?



Anticrist schrieb:


> Diese Anschläge sollen auf Putins persönlichen Befehl durchgeführt worden sein. Der Whistleblower hatte danach einen Unfall mit Polonium.



Ich bin es zwar leid zu fragen, aber Beweise? Komisch, gegen Putin reichen die abenteuerlichsten Anschuldigen, aber Spekualationen über die Beteiligung des Westens an dem Putsch in der Ukraine werden sofort als "Verschwörungstheorie" abgetan.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Sehr verquere Logik, die Ermordung Oppositioneller und kritischer Journalisten damit wegzuwischen, der Westen würde es ja angeblich nicht anders machen.. an anderer Stelle aber "Mitleid" für die ach so armen Menschen im Donbass heucheln O.o



Morde gibt es überall auf der Welt, wusste gar nicht, dass das eine russische Spezialität ist.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und ja, Putin kommt persönlich vorbei, wenn du als Journalist positiv über die Ukraine oder USA schreibst und schießt dir in den Kopf...



Und danach isst er kleine Kinder und betet zu Satan. Ist so. Hat mir ein EX-KGB Agent erzählt, also * muss * es stimmen.


----------



## Anticrist (11. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist der Begriff "Putinversteher" nicht genau aus dem selben Grund entstanden? Gleiches Recht für alle, oder?



Wie willst du solche Vorfälle beweisen? 
Es bleibt der simple Umstand, das Oppositionelle und Kritiker des Kreml sehr häufig gewaltsame Tode sterben.. oftmals kurz vor angekündigten Enthüllungen oder kurz danach (Litwinenko zB kurz nachdem er Putin die Verantwortung für o.g. Anschläge zuschrieb)

Niemand hier hat gesagt, das Putin persönlich Morde durchführt oder anordnet. 
Aufgrund der Geschehnisse der Vergangenheit, sowie dem Umstand, das selbst Kreml-treue sagen Putin verstehe jede Kritik als persönlichen Angriff bleibt ein fahler Beigeschmack.
Es ist aufgrund der puren Anzahl unwahrscheinlich das jemand wie Putin, der sich gern damit brüstet, alle Zügel persönlich in der Hand zu haben, von sowas nie gewusst haben will.. geschweige denn direkt beauftragt haben will. 

Litwinenko zB wurde mit Polonium vergiftet das aus Russland kam... das kann mehrere Gründe haben... es kann aber auch ein bewusstes Signal an andere Dissidenten gewesen sein.
Geheimdienste arbeiten im verborgenen und gestehen Taten niemals ein.. daher wird man die Wahrheit nie erfahren.
Aber Jeder Geheimdienst hat sein "Markenzeichen" .. CIA die Drohne, Mossad die Autobombe.. (bzw in den letzten Jahren abgewandelt zur Haftbombe am Auto) und beim KGB/FSB war es schon immer das Gift
Daher deuten die Hinweise, sowie die Umstände Litwinenkos Todes darauf hin, das man hier einen unliebsamen Wistleblower loswerden wollte.. und das möglichst grausam und vor den Augen der Welt, als klares Signal.

Ob er nun von Putin, Geschäftspartnern, dem FSB oder sonstwem umgebracht wurde, werden wir aber nie erfahren... und das weisst du.. dein billiger Hinweis auf Quellen ist daher gelinde gesagt frech bis peinlich


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2015)

Erst die VTler von dubiosen Mütterchen Russland Blogs und Co und jetzt (mal wieder) die von Recentr. Tiefer geht es wohl nicht?  

---------
Ukraine-Konflikt: Neue Milliardenhilfen für Kiew | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wie willst du solche Vorfälle beweisen?
> Es bleibt der simple Umstand, das Oppositionelle und Kritiker des Kreml sehr häufig gewaltsame Tode sterben.. oftmals kurz vor angekündigten Enthüllungen oder kurz danach (Litwinenko zB kurz nachdem er Putin die Verantwortung für o.g. Anschläge zuschrieb)



Und diesen Fakt, könnten natürlich feindlichen Nachrichtendienste niemals zu ihrem Vorteil nutzen oder? 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat gesagt, das Putin persönlich Morde durchführt oder anordnet.
> Aufgrund der Geschehnisse der Vergangenheit, sowie dem Umstand, das selbst Kreml-treue sagen Putin verstehe jede Kritik als persönlichen Angriff bleibt ein fahler Beigeschmack.
> Es ist aufgrund der puren Anzahl unwahrscheinlich das jemand wie Putin, der sich gern damit brüstet, alle Zügel persönlich in der Hand zu haben, von sowas nie gewusst haben will.. geschweige denn direkt beauftragt haben will.



Auch für Herrn Putin gilt, was für alle Menschen gelten sollte: In dubio pro reo.

Und gerade bei solch schwerwiegende Vorwürfen, sollten die Beweise bitte eben so schwer wiegen, ansonsten bitte ich an die Regel 4.2 des Forums zu denken. Das tangiert für mein dafürhalten, den § 188 StGB.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Litwinenko zB wurde mit Polonium vergiftet das aus Russland kam... das kann mehrere Gründe haben... es kann aber auch ein bewusstes Signal an andere Dissidenten gewesen sein.



Es kann (wie du erwähnst) viele Gründe haben. Auch hier gilt: In dubio pro reo.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Geheimdienste arbeiten im verborgenen und gestehen Taten niemals ein.. daher wird man die Wahrheit nie erfahren.



Ach über die Operation Ajax z.b. weiß man sehr gut Bescheid. Es gibt auch weitere Beispiele. Dort gibt es aber auch offizielle Akten, die soetwas untermauern, nicht bloß Mutmaßungen.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Aber Jeder Geheimdienst hat sein "Markenzeichen" .. CIA die Drohne, Mossad die Autobombe.. (bzw in den letzten Jahren abgewandelt zur Haftbombe am Auto) und beim KGB/FSB war es schon immer das Gift



Und das Wissen um diese "Markenzeichen" kann man auch wunderbar nutzen, um einen feindlichen Nachrichtendienst zu diskreditieren. 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Daher deuten die Hinweise, sowie die Umstände Litwinenkos Todes darauf hin, das man hier einen unliebsamen Wistleblower loswerden wollte.. und das möglichst grausam und vor den Augen der Welt, als klares Signal.



Oder das Russland genau solches Verhalten in die Schuhe schieben möchte. Ich finde diese Erklärung nicht weniger plausibel, als deine.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ob er nun von Putin, Geschäftspartnern, dem FSB oder sonstwem umgebracht wurde, werden wir aber nie erfahren...



Und solange wir das nicht tun, sollte wir nicht irgendwelche Personen, Personengruppen oder Regierungen Morde unterstellen, oder?

Das wäre ja sonst, aufgepasst eine "Verschwörungstheorie" 



Anticrist schrieb:


> und das weisst du.. dein billiger Hinweis auf Quellen ist daher gelinde gesagt frech bis peinlich



In einer Diskussion nach Quellen zu fragen (insbesondere bei schweren Anschuldigungen wie Mord) ist als frech bis peinlich? Man lernt nie aus.

Wird hier nicht ständig von der "Contra-Russland-Fraktion" nach Quellen gefragt, wenn etwas behauptet wird, dass nicht in das Bild des Westens passt? Warum darf ich dann nicht nach Quellen fragen?

Aber das passt gut zu der hier im Forum vorherrschenden Doppelmoral. Von daher will ich es dir verzeihen, du bist ja von unseren Medien und Politiker auch nichts anderes gewohnt


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (11. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wo du hier Obama Lover siehst.. oder schmeisst du mit solchen Begriffen um dich weil dir einfach nur die Argumente fehlen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht geschehen solche Morde auch nur, um Putin in Mißkredit zu bringen. Es ist typisches Verhalten des Westens, angebliche und tatsächliche Verbrechen in irgendeinem Land dem jeweiligen bei den USA und damit auch bei ihren [...] in Europa in Ungnade gefallenen Machthaber persönlich zuzuschieben. Das haben wir bei Gadaffi gesehen, der urplötzlich, nach 40 Jahren im Amt, zum Uhrheber allen Bösens erkoren und an Al-Qaida ausgeliefert wurde und das Gleiche versucht man in Syrien mit Präsident Assad. Die Beliebtheit beider im eigenen Land übersteigt gleichwohl die höchsten Werte, die jemals von einem Politiker im Westen erreicht wurden.

Überdies profitieren nur die USA von einer Anfeindung Europas mit Rußland, aber selbst wenn das unsere [...] raffen sollten, könnten sie es jedoch nie wagen, sich dem unerbittlichen Willen des [...] Uncle Sam zu widersetzen und sollte es das Ende Europas bedeuten.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Die Beliebtheit beider im eigenen Land übersteigt gleichwohl die höchsten Werte, die jemals von einem Politiker im Westen erreicht wurden.



Wenn hinter mir einer mit einer Knarre steht, sage ich auch, dass ich ihn super finde.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2015)

Das ist es nicht Threshold. 
Die Beliebtheit ist echt, sieh doch in die Deutsche Vergangenheit.


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:
*Erneut musste OT entfernt werden, das mit dem Thema des Threads nichts zu tun hat. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## QUAD4 (15. März 2015)

hier ein schönes bild der kriege die sovjet-russland und auch das heutige russland zu verantworten hat. das ist die analogie zum anti-amerika bashing.
http://torstenh.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/10309970_4177243325782_295515112_o.jpg
wieviele menschen in gulags verstorben sind weiss niemand. auch heute sterben noch genug systemkritische menschen dort. alles liegt im dunkeln.

der zweck des ganzen ist aus meiner sicht die menschen zu spalten in pro-russisch und pro-amerikanisch damit man kriege überhaupt managen kann. wenn keiner mitmacht funktioniert dies nicht.
bin sowohl "anti-russisch" als auch "anti-amerikanisch" wenn man so will. alle staaten und führer lügen, bevormunden und beklauen ihre bürger.

ich hoffe nicht das die ukraine zum einem dritten weltkrieg führt. ich kann mir eher vorstellen das die führer im westen wie auch die führer in russland sich auf eine gebietsteilung der ukraine hinter verschlossenen türen einigen.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. März 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> hier ein schönes bild der kriege die sovjet-russland und auch das heutige russland zu verantworten hat. das ist die analogie zum anti-amerika bashing.
> http://torstenh.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/10309970_4177243325782_295515112_o.jpg
> wieviele menschen in gulags verstorben sind weiss niemand. auch heute sterben noch genug systemkritische menschen dort. alles liegt im dunkeln.
> 
> ...



Das Bild kreist jetzt schon seit Tagen auf Facebook.
Ein Kommentar von einem Facebook-Nutzer:


> Um auf eine ähnlich lange Liste zu kommen, wie die beeindruckende Liste direkter US-Amerikanischer Interventionen, mussten hier schon direkt gelogen werden (am Korea-Krieg war die UdSSR nicht beteiligt), mussten beschränkte polizeiliche Maßnahmen, wie etwa beim Aufstand 1953 zu Kriegen deklariert werden, ALLE ethnischen Konflikte nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion Russland untergejübelt werden (was kann Russland dafür, wenn sich Armenier und Azeris um Berg-Karabach kloppen oder die Islamisten in Tadschikistan einen Bürgerkrieg veranstalten?!) und die Kriege auf eigenem Boden (im Falle des 2. Tschetschenien-Krieges eindeutig gegen islamistische Radikale, die die fragile Vielvölkerrepublik Dagestan überfallen hatten und ganz Kaukasus anzünden wollten), zu militärischen Interventionen im Ausland hochstilisiert werden. Die Kuba-Krise mutierte zu einem "Stellvertreterkrieg", die Abwehr der US-Amerikanischen Aggression gegen Kuba in der Schweinebucht auch und am Vietnamkrieg oder dem chinesischen Vorgehen in Tibet oder Kambodscha, ist nun auch die UdSSR schuld. Ach ja, und gegen Israel hat die UdSSR auch einen Krieg geführt, wer es noch nicht wusste, und zwar seit 1948 ununterbrochen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2015)

@Quad4
Was hatte die SU mit der Schweinebucht zu tun? Das war eine offensive US Aktion.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. März 2015)

Hundert Deutsche kämpfen auf der Seite ostukrainischer Volkswehr - Presse / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2015)

Krim-Krise: Putin wollte russische Atomwaffen aktivieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (15. März 2015)

> Er habe die Haltung Russlands, wonach die Krim "historisches Gebiet" Russlands sei und dort Russen lebten, seinen westlichen Kollegen mitgeteilt, sagte Putin weiter. "Das war eine ehrliche und offene Haltung. Und ich glaube, niemand wollte einen Weltkrieg auslösen."



Friedensfreund Putin hat also den westlichen Diplomaten von vornherein wissen lassen, das er die Kris als Eigentum Russlands ansieht und sie annektieren wird... und den nuklearen Holocaust angedroht, sollte sich der Westen einmischen.. passt nicht so ganz in das Weltbild das hier einige proklamieren wollen.
Genauso fragwürdig ist aber, wenn weder Presse noch (westliche)Politiker solche Informationen offen aussprechen.. oder hab ich was überlesen
Der Bürger bleibt mal wieder uninformiert


----------



## xNeo92x (15. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Friedensfreund Putin hat also den westlichen Diplomaten von vornherein wissen lassen, das er die Kris als Eigentum Russlands ansieht und sie annektieren wird... und den nuklearen Holocaust angedroht, sollte sich der Westen einmischen.. passt nicht so ganz in das Weltbild das hier einige proklamieren wollen.
> Genauso fragwürdig ist aber, wenn weder Presse noch (westliche)Politiker solche Informationen offen aussprechen.. oder hab ich was überlesen
> Der Bürger bleibt mal wieder uninformiert



Was ist dir den Lieber? Eine Abschreckung oder noch mehr potenzielle Tote wie im Donbass?
Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der Westen ganz genau weiß, dass er dort nichts zu suchen hat. Und während man dem dummen Bürger wichtige Fakten vorenthält, vor allem, dass Russland sogar mit mit dem roten Knopf angedroht hat, kann man schön in den Rest der Ukraine einmarschieren.
Ansonsten hätte ja der nieder Pöbel mal wieder Proteste auf dem Times Square veranstaltet.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2015)

Aber Russland hat dort mit bewaffneten Truppen, ausserhalb seiner gepachteten Stützpunkte, etwas zu suchen? 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ein Kommentar von einem Facebook-Nutzer:


Das ist kein ordinärer Nutzer, sondern die Querfront- und Wahnwichtelseite "Antimaidan Deutsch". Soetwas fässt man nichtmal mit der Pinzette an. 
Querfront-Propaganda: Leipziger Stadtrat Alexej Danckwardt (Linke) verbreitet krude Verschwörungstheorien | de.indymedia.org



----------
Deutschlandtrend: Deutsche misstrauen Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Friedensfreund Putin hat also den westlichen  Diplomaten von vornherein wissen lassen, das er die Kris als Eigentum  Russlands ansieht und sie annektieren wird... und den nuklearen  Holocaust angedroht, sollte sich der Westen einmischen.. passt nicht so  ganz in das Weltbild das hier einige proklamieren wollen.
> Genauso fragwürdig ist aber, wenn weder Presse noch (westliche)Politiker  solche Informationen offen aussprechen.. oder hab ich was überlesen
> Der Bürger bleibt mal wieder uninformiert



Ich glaube, wenn er tatsächlich mit dem Einsatz atomarer Waffen gedroht  hätte, wäre das Wasser auf die Mühlen all seiner westlichen Kritiker  gewesen. Putins Drohung gegenüber Barusso (Wenn ich will, nehme ich Kiew in zwei Wochen ein) war ja auch ganz schnell draußen und ging durch die Presse. Wahrscheinlich schildert Putin die Dinge wieder mal so, wie sie ihm im Nachhinein gerade passen und nicht wie sie tatsächlich waren.


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was ist dir den Lieber? Eine Abschreckung oder noch mehr potenzielle Tote wie im Donbass?
> Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der Westen ganz genau weiß, dass er dort nichts zu suchen hat. Und während man dem dummen Bürger wichtige Fakten vorenthält, vor allem, dass Russland sogar mit mit dem roten Knopf angedroht hat, kann man schön in den Rest der Ukraine einmarschieren.
> Ansonsten hätte ja der nieder Pöbel mal wieder Proteste auf dem Times Square veranstaltet.



Schon witzig wie du dir jedesmal die Fakten verdrehst, damit sie wieder in dein Weltbild passen... Aber klar, Putin darf auch mit dem Nuklearen Holocaust drohen, ein Friedensfreund bleibt er ja trotzdem... 
Frage nach wie vor, wo sind denn die NATO Truppen die in der Ukraine vorrücken? Die einzigen die dort Truppen bewegen sind bisher die Russen.. und natürlich die Ukrainer.. und das sind die einzigen die das eigentlich dürften
aber jaja die Leute auf der Krim waren so wahnsinnig bedroht, von den kinderfressenden Barbarenhorden, das man mit Atomwaffen drohen musste um ihnen ungestört humanitäre Hilfe zukommen lassen zu können...


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2015)

Ob er nun tatsächlich mit Atomwaffen gedroht hat, sei mal  dahingestellt.  Aber allein seine jetzige Erwähnung, dass er damals kurz davor stand, das Atomwaffenarsenal in Alarmbereitschaft zu versetzen und bereit war, bis zum Äußersten zu gehen, lässt mich sprachlos werden. Verteidigt den Hitler-Stalin-Pakt, rechtfertig eine Annexion mit Hitlerargumenten und ist bereit bis zum Äußersten zu gehen. Da bekommt der Titel des Spiegels vor einigen Monaten: "Stoppt Putin jetzt!" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Schon witzig wie du dir jedesmal die Fakten verdrehst, damit sie wieder in dein Weltbild passen... Aber klar, Putin darf auch mit dem Nuklearen Holocaust drohen, ein Friedensfreund bleibt er ja trotzdem...
> Frage nach wie vor, wo sind denn die NATO Truppen die in der Ukraine vorrücken? Die einzigen die dort Truppen bewegen sind bisher die Russen.. und natürlich die Ukrainer.. und das sind die einzigen die das eigentlich dürften


Stimmt, Putin darf nicht "drohen" oder "erinnern", dass Russland auch über Atomwaffen verfügt...das dürfen nur Amerikaner.

Es ist schon immer komisch, wie alles, was überhaupt dazu geführt hat, dass Russland sich die Krim und ihren Millitärhafen sichern musste, einfach ausgeblendet wird!
Die USA hat im Vorfeld des Putsches rechte Gruppierungen in Polen, Litauen und der Westukraine ausbilden lassen!
Die USA hat diesen Putsch in Kiew überhaupt erst "ermöglicht", damit der demokratisch gewählten Präsident der Ukraine gestürzt wurde und willige USA-treue Politiker ins Amt kommen konnten.
Ist es nicht ein großer Zufall, dass genau die, vorher von den USA ausgebildeten Nationalisten, den von den EU-Außenministern ausgehandelten Vertrag, der eine friedliche Lösung in Kiew hätte bringen können, missachteten und Janukowitsch gewaltsam stürzten?
Ist es nicht ein großer Widerspruch, dass Janukowitsch laut den USA keine Gewalt gegen die Demonstranten anwenden dürfte, nun aber, wo die USA so viel Einfluß auf die neue Kiewer Regierung hat/hatte, diese einen Bürgerkrieg gegen Demonstranten in der Ostukraine machen darf?
Schon allein das Wissen um die langjährige Zusammenarbeit des CIA mit Faschisten und Wegbegleitern um Bandera und die ( von den USA mitfinanzierten) Maidan-TV-Sendern gezielt gebrachte anti-russischen Propaganda, zeigen doch, gegen wen hier agiert wurde!
Fakt ist, dass die selbsternannte Putschregierung illegitim war,aber der legitime Präsident Janukowitsch den Schutz der Krim durch russische Truppen gewollt haben soll.
...aber es waren keine offizielle russischen Truppen, sondern Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen und damit nichts anderes als Academi, die die USA so gerne da einsetzen, wo sie ihre Hände offiziell in Unschuld waschen wollen!

Soweit ich weiß, waren auch später keine offiziellen russischen Truppen in der Ukraine! Die OSZE hat dies leider bestätigt. 

...und zu deinen Nato-Truppen, kannst du beweisen, dass Academi in der Ukraine nicht von der USA engagiert wurde?
Was machen die vielen, vielen US-Millitärberater in der Ukraine?
Was machten die Spionage-(angeblich)OSZE-Nato-Soldaten in der Ostukraine, die dann dort gefangen genommen wurden?

Warum ist es der Nato seit 2008 so wichtig, die Ukraine in die Nato zu bekommen?
Warum zeichnen US-Generäle ukrainische Verwundete mit  Verdienst- Medallien aus?

Fragen über Fragen....wirst du sie wieder ignorieren, weil sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen?
. 



Anticrist schrieb:


> aber jaja die Leute auf der Krim waren so wahnsinnig bedroht, von den kinderfressenden Barbarenhorden, das man mit Atomwaffen drohen musste um ihnen ungestört humanitäre Hilfe zukommen lassen zu können...


Beweise für "kinderfressende"? 
Bisher wusste ich nur, dass deine Nationalisten sehr gewaltbereit sind und auch Frauen und Kinder in der Ostukraine getötet haben!




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ob er nun tatsächlich mit Atomwaffen gedroht hat, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber allein seine jetzige Erwähnung, dass er damals kurz davor stand, das Atomwaffenarsenal in Alarmbereitschaft zu versetzen und bereit war, bis zum Äußersten zu gehen, lässt mich sprachlos werden. Verteidigt den Hitler-Stalin-Pakt, rechtfertig eine Annexion mit Hitlerargumenten und ist bereit bis zum Äußersten zu gehen. Da bekommt der Titel des Spiegels vor einigen Monaten: "Stoppt Putin jetzt!" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.



Guten Morgen!
Na bravo dass du endlich begriffen hast, wie ernst dieser Ukraine-Konflikt in Wirklichkeit ist!

"Hitler-Stalin-Pakt"..."Hitlerargumente"....."Stoppt Putin jetzt!"???
Vergisst du zufällig, dass Hitler Deutschlands Erbe ist?....wir 27 Millionen Sowjetbürger auf dem Gewissen haben? ...und wir leider auch kräftig in der Ukraine mitmischen? 
Nimmst du nicht Partei für die Seite, die den Nazi Bandera verherrlichen,   die die Heroisierung von Faschismus gut finden (Ich erinnere an die verlinkte UN-Resolution) und hast keine Kritik an der "Ost-Ukrainer=Untermenschen-Denkweise"???
Das erkläre mir mal näher!

Schade, dass die logische Schlussfolgerung  - "Stoppt die USA jetzt!", noch immer nicht von dir kommt.
In wie vielen Staaten haben die bisher gezündelt oder sind unter erfundenen Vorwänden eingefallen?
Hätten die  USA nicht ihre Militär-Basen  mit allen Mitteln geschützt? (aber Russland dürfte das nicht?)
Warum war den USA der militärische Einfluss (der auch Bestandteil des Assoziierungsabkommens war) in der Ukraine so wichtig, dass sie diesen Putsch so massiv fördern mussten?
Welches Land beabsichtigt die Ukraine denn in kürze als Stellvertreter der USA anzugreifen??? (zumindest wenn man den  Aussagen Kiews trauen darf)
Was  hälst du von "Stoppt Kiew jetzt!!!" ?


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

*Die einzige Weltmacht: Amerikas Strategie der Vorherrschaft* ("The Grand Chessboard: American Primacy and Its Geostrategic Imperatives", 1997) von  *Zbigniew Brzezinskis* sollten sich einige hier mal besorgen und lesen. Wahrscheinlich würden sie dann ihre jetzige Meinung über die hochgelobten USA überdenken.



> Die globale Vormachtstellung der USA hängt davon ab, wie sie mit den  komplexen Machtverhältnissen auf dem eurasischen Kontinent fertig wird.  Ein stabiles kontinentales Gleichgewicht mit den Vereinigten Staaten als  politischem Schiedsrichter soll entstehen. Dabei sollte "amerikanische  Politik ... letzten Endes von der Vision einer besseren Welt getragen  sein: der Vision, im Einklang mit langfristigen Trends sowie den  fundamentalen Interessen der Menschheit eine auf wirksame Zusammenarbeit  beruhende Weltgemeinschaft zu gestalten. Aber bis es soweit ist, lautet  das Gebot, keinen eurasischen Herausforderer aufkommen zu lassen, der  den eurasischen Kontinent unter seine Herrschaft bringen und damit auch  für Amerika eine Bedrohung darstellen könnte."





> Als erste und einzige wirklich globale und wahrscheinlich letzte Weltmacht ist die USA beispiellos: Die Macht des Römischen Reiches beruhte auf Militärorganisation und kultureller Attraktivität. China  stützte sich auf eine effiziente Verwaltung, die gemeinsame ethnische  Identität und das Bewusstsein kultureller Überlegenheit. Das Mongolenreich entstand durch Militärtaktik und kulturelle Assimilation an die eroberten Länder. Die Briten  stützen sich auf Handelsniederlassungen, eine überlegene  Militärorganisation und ihre allseits geachtete kulturelle  Überlegenheit. Im Gegensatz zu den eurasischen Imperien ist die Macht  der Vereinigten Staaten erstmals weltbeherrschend, wobei Eurasien von  den USA, also erstmals von einer außereurasischen Macht, dominiert wird:  „Der gesamte (eurasische) Kontinent ist von amerikanischen Vasallen und tributpflichtigen Staaten übersät, von denen einige allzu gern noch fester an Washington gebunden wären.“ (S. 41)
> "Amerika steht in den vier entscheidenden Domänen globaler Macht  unangefochten da: seine weltweite Militärpräsenz hat nicht  ihresgleichen, wirtschaftlich gesehen bleibt es die Lokomotive  weltweiten Wachstums, selbst wenn Japan und Deutschland in einigen  Bereichen eine Herausforderung darstellen mögen (wobei freilich keines  der beiden Länder sich der anderen Merkmale einer Weltmacht erfreut); es  hält seinen technologischen Vorsprung in den bahnbrechenden  Innovationsbereichen, und seine Kultur findet trotz einiger Mißgriffe  nach wie vor weltweit, vor allem bei der Jugend, unübertroffen Anklang.  All das verleiht den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika eine politische  Schlagkraft, mit der es kein anderer Staat auch nur annähernd aufnehmen  könnte. Das Zusammenspiel dieser vier Kriterien ist es, was Amerika zu  der einzigen globalen Supermacht im umfassenden Sinne macht." (S. 44)





> Für die außenpolitischen Prioritäten eines Nationalstaates ist nach  wie vor die geographische Lage bestimmend. Gebietsstreitigkeiten folgen  aber meist nicht mehr aus Vergrößerungswünschen, sondern haben ihre  Ursache eher in der Unzufriedenheit darüber, dass die "ethnischen  Brüder" im Nachbarland diskriminiert würden. Anknüpfend an die *Heartland-Theorie Halford Mackinders* und die Geopolitik *Albrecht Haushofers*  lautet die geopolitische Frage heute nicht mehr, von welchem Teil  Eurasiens aus der ganze Kontinent beherrscht werden kann, und auch  nicht, ob Landmacht wichtiger als Seemacht ist. In der Geopolitik geht  es nicht mehr um regionale, sondern um globale Dimensionen, wobei aber  die Dominanz auf dem eurasischen Kontinent auch heute noch die  Voraussetzung für globale Vormachtstellung ist.
> 
> Der erste grundlegende Schritt der Strategie ist, die Ziele der _politischen Eliten_ der geostrategisch dynamischen Staaten Eurasiens zu entschlüsseln und die _geopolitisch kritischen_  eurasischen Staaten ins Auge zu fassen, die aufgrund ihrer  geographischen Lage und/oder ihrer bloßen Existenz entweder auf die  aktiveren geostrategischen Akteure oder auf die regionalen Gegebenheiten  wie _Katalysatoren_ wirken. Zweitens ist eine spezifische  US-Politik zu formulieren, die in der Lage ist, diese Verhältnisse  auszubalancieren, mitzubestimmen und /oder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen,  um unverzichtbare US-Interessen zu wahren und zu stärken und eine  umfassendere Geostrategie zu entwerfen, die alle Politikfelder  verbindet.
> 
> „Bedient man sich einer Terminologie, die an das brutalere Zeitalter  der alten Weltreiche gemahnt, so lauten die drei großen Imperative  imperialer Geostrategie: Absprachen zwischen den Vasallen zu verhindern  und ihre Abhängigkeit in Fragen der Sicherheit zu bewahren, die  tributpflichtigen Staaten fügsam zu halten und zu schützen und dafür zu  sorgen, dass die »Barbaren«völker sich nicht zusammenschließen.“





> Frankreich, Deutschland, Russland, China und Indien sind  geostrategische Hauptakteure, während Großbritannien, Japan, Indonesien  zwar sehr wichtig, aber keine Hauptakteure sind. Die Ukraine,  Aserbaidschan, Südkorea, die Türkei und der Iran stellen geopolitische  Dreh- und Angelpunkte von entscheidender Bedeutung dar. Die Türkei und  der Iran sind "innerhalb ihrer begrenzteren Möglichkeiten geostrategisch  aktiv". "Die wichtigsten und dynamischsten geostrategischen Akteure an  Eurasiens westlicher Peripherie sind Frankreich und besonders  Deutschland als wirtschaftlicher Motor der Region und künftige  Führungsmacht der Europäischen Union (EU)." "Deutschland hält jedoch  wegen seiner geographischen Lage an der Option einer besonderen  bilateralen Vereinbarung mit Russland fest."
> Großbritannien ist „ein aus dem aktiven Dienst ausgeschiedener  geostrategischer Akteur, der sich auf seinem prächtigen Lorbeer ausruht  und sich aus dem großen europäischen Abenteuer weitgehend heraushält,  bei dem Frankreich und Deutschland die Fäden ziehen.“
> Die Ukraine trägt durch ihre bloße Existenz zur Umwandlung Russlands  bei. "Ohne die Ukraine ist Russland kein eurasisches Reich mehr. Es kann  trotzdem nach einem imperialen Status streben, würde aber dann ein  vorwiegend asiatisches Reich werden, das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach  in lähmende Konflikte mit aufbegehrenden Zentralasiaten hineingezogen  würde, die den Verlust ihrer erst kürzlich erlangten Eigenstaatlichkeit  nicht hinnehmen und von den anderen islamischen Staaten im Süden  Unterstützung erhalten würden.“





> Europa ist aufgrund der gemeinsamen Wertebasis natürlicher Verbündeter  der USA und eurasischer Brückenkopf. „... Europa (dient) als Sprungbrett  für die fortschreitende Ausdehnung demokratischer Verhältnisse bis tief  in den euroasiatischen Raum hinein.“ Über die NATO erweitert sich mit  der Ausdehnung des europäischen Geltungsbereichs auch die direkte  Einflusssphäre der Vereinigten Staaten. Ein vereinigtes Europa, das  potentiell eine Weltmacht wäre, ist jedoch noch Vision, wie der  Bosnienkonflikt zeigte. „Tatsache ist schlicht und einfach, dass  Westeuropa und zunehmend auch Mitteleuropa weitgehend ein amerikanisches  Protektorat bleiben, dessen alliierte Staaten an Vasallen und  Tributpflichtige von einst erinnern. Dies ist kein gesunder Zustand,  weder für Amerika noch für die europäischen Nationen.“ Außerdem verliert  die europäische Idee an Zugkraft, Mitte der neunziger Jahre waren die  ursprünglichen Impulse verpufft. Das die Wirtschaftskraft schwächende  Sozialsystem lenkt die politische Aufmerksamkeit auf die Innenpolitik.  Lediglich der Behördenapparat der EU treibt die Integration voran. „Im  Allgemeinen macht das heutige Westeuropa den Eindruck einer Reihe von  gequälten, unzusammenhängenden, bequemen und dennoch sozial  unzufriedenen und bekümmerten Gesellschaften, die keine zukunftsweisende  Vision mehr haben.“ Die politischen Eliten Frankreichs und Deutschlands  arbeiten weiter für eine stärkere Integration, allerdings mit  unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen.



So! Und jetzt erzähle mir mal einer dass die USA *kein* Interesse an einem Konflikt in der Ukraine haben!


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2015)

Ich kenne hier niemanden, der die USA hoch lobt.
Bleib also mal auf den Teppich und komm wieder zur Ukraine zurück.


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

*Die Ukraine trägt durch ihre bloße Existenz zur Umwandlung Russlands   bei. "Ohne die Ukraine ist Russland kein eurasisches Reich mehr. Es kann   trotzdem nach einem imperialen Status streben, würde aber dann ein   vorwiegend asiatisches Reich werden, das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach   in lähmende Konflikte mit aufbegehrenden Zentralasiaten hineingezogen   würde, die den Verlust ihrer erst kürzlich erlangten Eigenstaatlichkeit   nicht hinnehmen und von den anderen islamischen Staaten im Süden   Unterstützung erhalten würden.“*

Ich bin doch bei der Ukraine. Man sollte hier nur mal langsam anfangen beide Seiten zu betrachten und nicht immer nur mit "Der böse Russe" argumentieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2015)

Die letzte Heute-Show war sehr lustig.  Da ist auch einer vom Ferband der Putinversteher (FDP), der, gestützt auf die knallharten Recherchen von RT, die Feindseeligkeit der deutschen Presse gegenüber Russland offenlegt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeoFzrJIgMw&index=1&list=LLgrQdZuNaJF2Q2sh2nsozTQ


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Putin darf nicht "drohen" oder "erinnern", dass Russland auch über Atomwaffen verfügt...das dürfen nur Amerikaner.
> 
> Es ist schon immer komisch, wie alles, was überhaupt dazu geführt hat, dass Russland sich die Krim und ihren Millitärhafen sichern musste, einfach ausgeblendet wird!



Ist schon komisch wie aus einem "es war keine Annexion, beweis das erstmal" ein "ja natürlich mussten sie ja zum Schutz der Bevölkerung machen" wird.

Mal wieder das beste Beispiel, das man mit Ideologisch verblendeten nicht diskutieren brauch.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lLPh1Pn_Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (16. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny3_PWsxofY


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schnell die gleichgeschaltete amerikanisch-zionistische-billerberger-Lügenpresse doch plötzlich zum Pfeiler der eigenen Argumentation werden kann, wenn man plötzlich mal die eigene Meinung wiederfindet...


----------



## Amon (16. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch wie aus einem "es war keine Annexion, beweis das erstmal" ein "ja natürlich mussten sie ja zum Schutz der Bevölkerung machen" wird.
> 
> Mal wieder das beste Beispiel, das man mit Ideologisch verblendeten nicht diskutieren brauch.


Ja und? Selbst wenn Russland die Krim annektiert hat, hatte Putin gar keine andere Wahl. Kein russischer Präsident, selbst wenn er der lupenreinste Demokrat wäre hätte in der Situation anders handeln können.


----------



## JePe (16. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Poroschenkos Familie aus Kiew geflohen – Hintergrund: Ultimatum des Rechten Sektors wegen Kessel von Debaltsevo | RT Deutsch
> 
> Jetzt wirds lustig...



Fast vergessen - Zum einmonatigen: Happy Birthday, Zeitungsente!

Quelle? Pft. Das angekuendigte "mehr" an "Informationen"? Ach was. Eine Richtigstellung gar? Doch nicht bei RT.


----------



## taliboon (17. März 2015)

Ich bin ein Fan von Präzisen Begriffen. Ein Busch ist kein Baum, ein Baum ist ein Baum. Eine Annektion der Krim hat doch nicht stattgefunden. Eine Annektion ist das Besetzen und einverleiben eines anderen Landes über einen Aggressiven Akt. Das hat ja offensichtlich nicht stattgefunden.  Wikipedia führt deswegen auch die Situation in der Ukraine auch nicht als Annektion.  Und es wäre wunderschön wenn die Diskussion hier anders geführt werden als bisher, dieses ewige gegeneinander ist nurnoch nervig - es liegt ja in unser aller interesse das die Situation nicht weiter eskaliert.  Auch sollte man sicherlich die Vorgänge vor dem Maidan und generell die bemühungen der EU ein bischen kritischer beleuchten die ja erst anstoß des ganzen waren.

Was mich doch sehr beschäftigt, ist die Denk und Herangehensweise gewisser Kreise in der Amerikanischen Aussenpolitik, die sich offenbar immerwieder durchsetzen und die mit den Ereignissen in und um die Ukraine jetzt auch zur Bedrohung für uns werden könnten.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaL5wCY99l8 Mich ärgert das man solche Beiträge nicht in unseren Medien diskutiert, da sie doch sehr wichtig für ein kompletteres Bild wären. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen die sich mit dem Beitrag auseinandersetzen, schließlich lässt er meiner Meinung nach doch sehr gut erahnen aus welcher Perspektive Amerika an dieser Stelle Interessen hat, die komplett konträr zu denen unserer Bevölkerung liegen.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja und? Selbst wenn Russland die Krim annektiert hat, hatte Putin gar keine andere Wahl. Kein russischer Präsident, selbst wenn er der lupenreinste Demokrat wäre hätte in der Situation anders handeln können.



Das mag sein, aber westliche lupenreine Demokraten erlauben es nicht Rußland Imperialist inerhalb unseres Kontinents zu spielen.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

taliboon schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von Präzisen Begriffen. Ein Busch ist kein Baum, ein Baum ist ein Baum. Eine Annektion der Krim hat doch nicht stattgefunden. Eine Annektion ist das Besetzen und einverleiben eines anderen Landes über einen Aggressiven Akt. Das hat ja offensichtlich nicht stattgefunden.  Wikipedia führt deswegen auch die Situation in der Ukraine auch nicht als Annektion.  Und es wäre wunderschön wenn die Diskussion hier anders geführt werden als bisher, dieses ewige gegeneinander ist nurnoch nervig - es liegt ja in unser aller interesse das die Situation nicht weiter eskaliert.  Auch sollte man sicherlich die Vorgänge vor dem Maidan und generell die bemühungen der EU ein bischen kritischer beleuchten die ja erst anstoß des ganzen waren.
> 
> Was mich doch sehr beschäftigt, ist die Denk und Herangehensweise gewisser Kreise in der Amerikanischen Aussenpolitik, die sich offenbar immerwieder durchsetzen und die mit den Ereignissen in und um die Ukraine jetzt auch zur Bedrohung für uns werden könnten.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaL5wCY99l8 Mich ärgert das man solche Beiträge nicht in unseren Medien diskutiert, da sie doch sehr wichtig für ein kompletteres Bild wären. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen die sich mit dem Beitrag auseinandersetzen, schließlich lässt er meiner Meinung nach doch sehr gut erahnen aus welcher Perspektive Amerika an dieser Stelle Interessen hat, die komplett konträr zu denen unserer Bevölkerung liegen.



Paar kleine Fragen an dich : 

Wenn nach deiner Auffassung keine Anexion auf der Krim statt fand, wie würdest du einen Militäreinmarsch mit Unterstützung von vlt 30.000 Mann regulären Truppen an der Grenze denn sonst nennen ? Bei allem Respekt aber ich glaube pubatäre 5. Klässler verstehen sogar dass hier Russland interveniert hat, direkt. 

Und was ist deiner Meinung nach Anstoß der die EU bewegte jahrelang Demokratieentwicklung in der Ukraine zu betreiben ? Oder wieso bitten uns ukrainische Kräfte seit 20 Jahren um Hilfe gg die Einflüsse, Drohungen und Staatsdiktatur seitens Russlands ? 

Sofern die USA das einzige Land sind welches im Stande wär Europa erfolgsversprechend zu verteidigen, wieso sollten die sich nicht einmischen ?


----------



## taliboon (17. März 2015)

Naja, es war nun eben keine Annektion. Das Problem ist ja erstmal das die Situation sehr komplex und verwirrend ist - aber die Bürger auf der Krim zählen sich nunmal deutlich eher zu Russland, was einfach an der Geschichte der Ukraine liegt. Die Bevölkerung auf der Krim wurde also nicht gegen ihren Willen, in Kabinen mit Militär getrieben, sondern war ja sehr froh um die Hilfe Russlands. Das alles ist bis zu diesem Punkt nunmal sehr viel näher an einer Sezession (Die Abspaltung eines Gebiets aus einem bestehenden Landesgefüge) dran als eben an einer Annektion. 
Natürlich halt Russland auf der Krim militärisch interveniert, das spreche ich doch auch garnicht ab. Aber man sollte doch darum bemüht sein zu verstehen was Russland zu dieser Aktion motiviert hat und an welcher Stelle von uns fehler begangen wurden, die solche Reaktionen hervorgerufen haben.  Ich glaube nicht das den Ukrainern damit gedient ist wenn wir und Russland so tun als hätte keine Seite drastische Fehler begangen, wir zerreissen doch damit die Ukraine so wie ein paar bescheuerte die an einem Kind rumziehen.  
Was genau treiben wir eigentlich an dieser Stelle ? Die Ukraine ist doch aus massig Gesichtspunkten überhaupt nicht für den Euroraum bereit und vor allem hätte die annäherung wohl weiter in absprache mit Russland gemeinsam geschehen sollen, als einfach über Russlands interessen hinweg. Zumal es doch keinen wirklich wundern kann, das an dieser Stelle so dramatische Reaktionen Russlands heraufbeschworen wurden.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

Nun vorweg für mich ist eine Anexion auch dann eine wenn sie durch einen Hybridangriff oder Guerilla zu Stande kommt, das Ergebnis der Umfrage von 94% ? für die Angliederung war wohl auch eine Farce. Es geht hier auch nicht mehr nur um die Krim sondern mitlerweile um größere Teile der Ostukraine, in der übrigens vor dem Maidan mehr Menschen für die EU waren als im Westen  Defacto ist das ein Angriffskrieg, egal wie man es nun ausschmückt. Was aber schmerzlicher wird für beide Länder sind die Toten, dieser Groll beider Seiten wird jetzt über Jahrzehnte hallen so das weitere Spannungen zu erwarten sind.

Aber wie ich sehe geht es dir um die Legitimation für die EU, sich hier überhaupt einmischen zu dürfen ? Ich sehe es so dass wir als der Westen, trotzt vieler Fehler, immernoch am erfahrensten darin sind demokratische Strukturen zu installieren. Viel mehr wegen der Tatsache, dass in unserem Raum ein weitaus stärkerer Gegner Pläne schmiedet Ansprüche auf den Osten zu hegen. Das zeigen strategische Bewegungen russischer Konzernriesen gg osteuropäische Projekte der letzten Jahre. Moskau schwächt seine neutralen Nachbarn wo es nur kann. Das wirft die Sicht auf, dass Russland Europa in WestEU und möglicher Weise künftiges Neurussland eingliedert.. Geostrategisch betrachtet das einzige mögliche Ziel für eine Regionalmacht wie Rland, um seinen Einfluss auszubreiten. Die Eurasische Union wär ein von den Westen abgekapselter ..... Wunschtraum Putins, den es schon mal gab  

Meines Erachtens nach hat sich die EU mit Russland schon früher verscherzt. Letztlich auch eine Frage der Mentalitäten, aber wenn man in Brüssel ernsthaft der Annahme war sich mit Gas und Öl von Rland einzudecken und nebenbei Exporte von Technologien nach Rland klein zu halten, hat wohl jemand seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Rland erwartette volles Vertrauen und Zusammenarbeit für was die EU nie bereit wär, was heisst dass Putin keine andere Wahl hat als den Rivalen China die Tore zu öffnen. 

Es ist für alle schade weil alle sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, aber wenn es darum geht ein weiteres Volk aus dem Sog der Diktatur zu reissen dann soll es so sein. Niemand hat erwartet dass Russland die Ukraine frei gibt, aber genau so wenig kann Moskau erwarten dass wir nur zu sehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. März 2015)

kuki76 schrieb:


> Paar kleine Fragen an dich :
> 
> Wenn nach deiner Auffassung keine Anexion auf der Krim statt fand, wie würdest du einen Militäreinmarsch mit Unterstützung von vlt 30.000 Mann regulären Truppen an der Grenze denn sonst nennen ? Bei allem Respekt aber ich glaube pubatäre 5. Klässler verstehen sogar dass hier Russland interveniert hat, direkt.
> 
> ...



Hättest du dir allein die ersten 5 Minuten von taliboons Video angeschaut, wüsstest du, dass es für die USA scheinbar kein Europa gibt.
Den USA geht es nie wirklich um Gerechtigkeit, dass hat ihre 200 jährige Kriegsgeschichte mehr als deutlich gezeigt. Es geht immer nur ums Geld, Rohstoffe und mehr Macht.
In eine ähnliche Richtung geht jetzt auch die EU. Eine zentrale Armee, eine gigantische Bank, die ohne Grenzen Geld verlangen kann, vermehrt Waffenexporte usw.

Jahrelange Demokratieentwicklung in der Ukraine? Warum war dann so ein Schlawiner wie Janukowitsch überhaupt am Steuer? Seit dem Zerfall der SU ist die Ukraine immer weiter auf den Abgrund zugerast. Das EU Handelsabkommen hätte sicher eine Verbesserung gebracht, aber nur wenn man sich mit der Regierung unterhalten hätte. Denn durch den freien Zoll zwischen Ukraine und Russland, wären Produkte ohne Steuern nach Russland gelangt und der Wirtschaft geschadet. Russland hatte darum gebeten, eine "Feinjustierung" am Abkommen zu machen.
Aber nein,  die EU musste ja stur bleiben und hat versucht, es trotzdem durchzudrücken.
Als das abgelehnt wurde, griff man au
f Lügen bei der Bevölkerung zurück. Das Abkommen ermögliche EU Standards, extrem höhe Löhne, kostenlosen Urlaub in der EU usw. Das hat die Bevölkerung geschluckt. Und als klar wurde, dass aus dem Abkommen definitiv nichts wird, wurde der hirngewaschene Mob natürlich wütend.

Was die Krim angeht. Statt Annexion war es eher eine provisorische Schutzmaßnahme. Wären die grünen Männchen nicht aufgetauscht, hätten wir heute auf der Krim das gleiche wie im Donbass.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

Neo,

die Geschichte der amerikanischen Kriege ist unendlich lang und kompliziert. Sie waren es aber die uns Frieden nach Europa brachten und ihn sicherten. In Südkorea brachten sie Wohlstand, sie öffneten relativ früh ihre Märkte für Japan. Deutschland genoss den Marshalaufbauplan, Frankreich und Großbritanien auch. Die USA sind nichtsdestotrotzt der stärkste Verbündette für Europa. Vergisst in deiner Sichtweise auch dass hier von einer Weltmacht die Rede ist die ihre Stellung sichern will, dirty-business sage ich mal ist Teil ihrer Interessenpolitik, oder nur eine Frage der Mittel und nicht mehr der moralischen Hemmungen. Russland ist kein Stück besser im Ausbreiten seines Einflusses, führten entsetzliche Kriege mit Vergehen an Zivilisten im Ausmaß ähnlich wie in Vietnam, nur dass in den 90er Jahren! Wenn du die USA für ihre Vergehen an die Wand stellst, dann musst du Russland daneben stellen. Keiner der beiden Staaten ist für seinen Weltfrieden bekannt.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nicht viel zu sagen zu jemanden der die ukrainischen Freiheitsbemühungen als hirngewaschenen Mob darstellt. Die verblendeste Masse in unseren Kontinent ist doch die russische Bevölkerung, schon in der Schule gehts los. Die Nachrichten berichten heroisch vom alten Klassenfeind dem Westen, gezielt im Stil um den Nationalismus zu verbreiten. Zeitgleich bitten wir Putin dringends an den runden Tisch zu kommen weil er sich wochenlang stur stellt. Keine Ahnung aber die Ukrainer die zur EU wollen anstatt zur irgendeiner Eurasia-Union, sind auf jeden Fall nicht gehirngewaschen


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was die Krim angeht. Statt Annexion war es eher eine provisorische Schutzmaßnahme. Wären die grünen Männchen nicht aufgetauscht, hätten wir heute auf der Krim das gleiche wie im Donbass.



Was die Krim angeht, dort herrscht Versorgungsknappheit vorallem fehlt es an Lebensmitteln ...


----------



## Poulton (17. März 2015)

taliboon schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaL5wCY99l8 Mich ärgert das man solche Beiträge nicht in unseren Medien diskutiert, da sie doch sehr wichtig für ein kompletteres Bild wären. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen die sich mit dem Beitrag auseinandersetzen, schließlich lässt er meiner Meinung nach doch sehr gut erahnen aus welcher Perspektive Amerika an dieser Stelle Interessen hat, die komplett konträr zu denen unserer Bevölkerung liegen.


Das könnte wohl daran liegen, dass das von dir Verlinkte nicht nur stark und manipulativ geschnitten und verkürzt, sondern ebenso manipulativ und falsch übersetzt wurde, damit am Ende das bei rauskommt, was dieser YT-Kanal*** der diese manipulative Version hochgeladen hat, als Titel gegeben hat. Die Urversion geht übrigens über eine Stunde, und ist eine Vorstellung seines Ende Januar diesen Jahres veröffentlichten Buches: "Flashpoints: The Emerging Crisis in Europe", welches noch nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt wurde. 

Zumal ich bei George Friedman vorsichtig wäre, was seine Einschätzungen und Prognosen betrifft. Siehe dazu: George Friedman: â€žWir bei Stratfor erklÃ¤ren, was passieren wirdâ€œ - Management - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt



> „Journalisten erklären, was in der Welt passiert, sagt Friedman. „Wir bei Stratfor erklären, was passieren wird.“ Seine Prophezeiungen sind allerdings oft nicht nur gewagt. 1991 erklärte Friedman in seinem Buch „Der kommende Krieg mit Japan“ auf 430 Seiten, warum die US mit Raketen und Panzern um die Weltherrschaft kämpfen würden. In seinem 2009 erschienenen Buch „Die nächsten 100 Jahre“ beschreibt Friedman einen Krieg zwischen den USA und Polen auf der einen und Japan und der Türkei auf der anderen Seite. Den Hackerangriff auf seine eigene Firma sah er nicht voraus.




***= Man schaue dazu in die Eigenbeschreibung des Kanals:


> Dieser Kanal Deutschland+Russland vereinigt deutsche und russische Patrioten (= ihre Heimat liebende Bürger), die ein strategisches Bündnis zwischen Russland und Deutschland auf politischer, kultureller, sozialer und wirtschaftlicher Ebenen zum Wohle beider Völker anstreben. Wer dabei sein will, ist herzlich willkommen! Zusammen eine bessere Zukunft gestalten!


Also ein lupenreines Werkzeug Moskaus.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. März 2015)

kuki76 schrieb:


> Neo,
> 
> die Geschichte der amerikanischen Kriege ist unendlich lang und kompliziert. Sie waren es aber die uns Frieden nach Europa brachten und ihn sicherten. In Südkorea brachten sie Wohlstand, sie öffneten relativ früh ihre Märkte für Japan. Deutschland genoss den Marshalaufbauplan, Frankreich und Großbritanien auch. Die USA sind nichtsdestotrotzt der stärkste Verbündette für Europa. Vergisst in deiner Sichtweise auch dass hier von einer Weltmacht die Rede ist die ihre Stellung sichern will, dirty-business sage ich mal ist Teil ihrer Interessenpolitik, oder nur eine Frage der Mittel und nicht mehr der moralischen Hemmungen. Russland ist kein Stück besser im Ausbreiten seines Einflusses, führten entsetzliche Kriege mit Vergehen an Zivilisten im Ausmaß ähnlich wie in Vietnam, nur dass in den 90er Jahren! Wenn du die USA für ihre Vergehen an die Wand stellst, dann musst du Russland daneben stellen. Keiner der beiden Staaten ist für seinen Weltfrieden bekannt.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt mir nicht viel zu sagen zu jemanden der die ukrainischen Freiheitsbemühungen als hirngewaschenen Mob darstellt. Die verblendeste Masse in unseren Kontinent ist doch die russische Bevölkerung, schon in der Schule gehts los. Die Nachrichten berichten heroisch vom alten Klassenfeind dem Westen, gezielt im Stil um den Nationalismus zu verbreiten. Zeitgleich bitten wir Putin dringends an den runden Tisch zu kommen weil er sich wochenlang stur stellt. Keine Ahnung aber die Ukrainer die zur EU wollen anstatt zur irgendeiner Eurasia-Union, sind auf jeden Fall nicht gehirngewaschen



Lang ja, kompliziert nicht wirklich.
Den Frieden gebracht? Die kamen quasi in der allerletzten Minute des WW2 hierher, haben in Frankreich ein paar Tausend am Strand sterben lassen, sich dann als große Helden gefeiert und das ganze Gold in die USA verfrachtet.
Aber von den abermillionen Russen, die die wirkliche Kernarbeit geleistet haben, kein Sterbenswort. Eine äquivalente Gedenkfeier wie in der Normandie kann man vergessen.
In Korea wurde ein künstlicher Konflikt zwischen Nord und Süd aufgebaut, stellvertretend für die SU und die USA. Und in Japan hatten sie zuerst auch für Zerstörung gesorgt und sich dann als große Wohltäter feiern lassen.
Wo hat Russland bitte nach dem Zerfall der SU versucht seinen Einfluss auszubreiten? Das Land war nach dem Zerfall nur ein Schatten seiner selbst. Es gab höchstens kleine Konflikte an den eigenen Grenzen zu den neu entstandenen Staaten.
Ich sage nicht, dass die SU wirklich human war oder für Weltfrieden sorgte, aber zumindest griff sie nicht mir-nichts-dir-nichts einfach andere Länder unter irgendwelchen Vorwänden an.

Zu deinem zweiten Abschnitt:
Du hast mich etwas falsch verstanden. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn sich die Ukrainer für mehr Freiheit einsetzen. Genau so wie es jetzt die Menschen in der Ostukraine machen; nur halt schon gezwungenermaßen mit Waffen.
Es war ja wie gesagt nur ein Handelsabkommen mit Schwerpunkt Industrie und Warenhandel. Für die Freiheit der Menschen hätte es überhaupt nichts gebracht.
Das wurde den Menschen dort aber so eingetrichtert, damit diese auf die Barrikaden gehen falls es nicht unterzeichnet wird.
Putin hat in einem Interview berichtet, wie er an einem Abend vor den Ausschreitungen Deutschland, England und Frankreich an den runden Tisch gebracht hat und diese zustimmten, alles möglich zu tun um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen und möglich gewalttätige Ausschreitungen zu verhindern. Nur am nächsten Morgen taten alle so, als würden sie zum allerersten Mal hören.
Das mit dem Klassenfeind ist auch Blödsinn. Sogar meine Eltern, die beide in der SU aufgewachsen sind, haben davon nichts gesehen.
Ich bin mit 7 hierher gekommen, verstand also zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt nichts von Politik und hab alles gelernt wie es hier in der Schule unterrichtet wurde.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

Zu deinem ersten Abschnitt auf die schnelle.. 

Weisst du denn nicht dass die USA praktisch den ganzen russischen Vorstoß finanzierten gg Nazideutschland ? Bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube das war die größte Materialhilfe in der Geschichte. Ohne den US-Stuff würde Russland keinen Meter voran kommen, laut damaligen Schätzungen teilten sich 2 russischen Soldaten 1 Gewähr, Stalin hatte praktisch keine Armee. Ohne die USA wär nichts zu machen gg NS-Dland. Google es wenns dir neu ist ich war auch verwundert darüber.
Wo Russland als SU mitgemischt hat ? Asien, indem sie Komunismus in freien Ländern durchsetzten. Oder Afghanistan, was ca 70.000 Russen das Leben kostette. Hier schon die Verwüstungen und Greul an Zivilbevölkerrung. Was russische Soldaten im 2. WK mit Unschuldigen machten wurde nur vom Mordwarn der Nazis getopt. In Berlin fiel wenn ich mich nicht irre jede 4. Frau einer Vergewaltigung zum Opfer durch Russen. Dass sich Russland heute als Held rühmt ist Blasphemie und eine Frechheit. Die USA waren nie solche Monster zumindest nicht in solchen Ausmaßen. 

Zum zweiten Abschnitt schreibe ich dir später was.


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch wie aus einem "es war keine Annexion, beweis das erstmal" ein "ja natürlich mussten sie ja zum Schutz der Bevölkerung machen" wird.
> 
> Mal wieder das beste Beispiel, das man mit Ideologisch verblendeten nicht diskutieren brauch.



"Ideologisch Verblendete"  


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideologie schrieb:
			
		

> Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird der Begriff _Ideologie zumeist abwertend (pejorativ) nur für manipulative, unzulängliche oder nicht wissenschaftlich begründete Ideen-Systeme und Theorien verwendet, die im Interesse weltanschaulicher, wirtschaftlicher oder politischer Zielsetzungen der Verschleierung und Rechtfertigung von zweckdienlichen Interessen dienen. Anders lautende wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse werden geleugnet, Kritiker verunglimpft und der Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit, alleinige Wahrheit und Alternativlosigkeitwird wider besseren Wissens erhoben („Es darf nicht anders sein!“ und „Andere Meinungen werden bekämpft!“ und „Es gibt dazu keine Alternative")._


Irgendwie führst du dich und deine Mitstreiter damit gerade selber vor!
Auf Argumente wird nicht eingegangen, gemachte Aussagen können/werden so gut wie nie mit Quellen/Beweisen belegt  werden.
Vielen Fragen stellt stellst du dich nicht!
Unsere Quellen/Argumente werden häufig nicht mal gesichtet....


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche den Artikel nicht lesen, ich habe den Namen des Autors gesehen, das reicht mir, um den Artikel nicht ernst nehmen zu müssen.





Poulton schrieb:


> Noch interessanter wird es, wenn man mal nach dem Autor des Telepolis-Artikels sucht. Der ist in der Vergangenheit schon durch das Verbreiten von VT über 9/11 aufgefallen


Dies ist ein Diskussionsforum - Wenn du nicht zu einer Diskussion bereit bist, auf Argumente der Gegenseite nicht eingehen kannst, deinen Standpunkt mit Argumenten (Quellen/Beweisen) nicht  erklären willst, sondern nur sarkastische Aneinanderreihungen postest, aber diese auf Nachfrage nicht einmal erläutern kannst.....


schlumpi13 schrieb:


> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *Anticrist*
> ...



Warum schreibst du dann hier?


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2015)

Egal wie sich die USA benehmen, so können wir doch nicht Putins beinahe diktatorische Innenpolitik rechtfertigen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. März 2015)

Russlands Innenpolitik ist Bestandteil des Ukraine-Konfliktes?

Was geht uns Russlands Innenpolitik eigentlich an?
Sollte uns nicht unsere Innenpolitik wichtiger sein?
Die Mehrheit des russischen Volkes ist mit Russlands Innenpolitik zufrieden!
...und Putins Beliebtheit beim Volk ist kein Propaganda-Märchen.

Wieso haben wir oder andere ein Recht dazu, uns in innere Angelegenheiten eines anderen Landes einzumischen?


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2015)

Kein Recht uns einzumischen, aber über die Regierung dürfen wir sehr wohl urteilen. 

Tja die Russen sind zum größten Teil mit Putin zufrieden, aber das waren wir doch auch mit Hitler, oder die Italiener mit Mussolini, die Spanier mit Franco etc


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. März 2015)

Sicher darf man urteilen....
Dazu sollte man sich aber auch über Russland informieren!

Unsere Medien verbreiten zwar so etwas als Teil ihrer Propagandaschlacht, aber du stellst doch nicht im Ernst Putin mit Hitler und  Mussolini auf die gleiche Ebene?

Es gibt sicher so einiges, was an Russland nicht perfekt ist, aber Folterlager wie in Polen und in der USA, Todesstrafe wegen Homosexualität wie in Saudi Arabien  ... würden mich eher empören, als dass die Russen Putin immer wieder wählen (was in den USA mit der Bush-Familie ähnlich ist).


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit des russischen Volkes ist mit Russlands Innenpolitik zufrieden!



Die anderen werden erschossen.


----------



## taliboon (17. März 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das könnte wohl daran liegen, dass das von dir Verlinkte nicht nur stark und manipulativ geschnitten und verkürzt, sondern ebenso manipulativ und falsch übersetzt wurde, damit am Ende das bei rauskommt, was dieser YT-Kanal*** der diese manipulative Version hochgeladen hat, als Titel gegeben hat. Die Urversion geht übrigens über eine Stunde, und ist eine Vorstellung seines Ende Januar diesen Jahres veröffentlichten Buches: "Flashpoints: The Emerging Crisis in Europe", welches noch nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt wurde.
> 
> Zumal ich bei George Friedman vorsichtig wäre, was seine Einschätzungen und Prognosen betrifft. Siehe dazu: George Friedman: â€žWir bei Stratfor erklÃ¤ren, was passieren wirdâ€œ - Management - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir auch die volle Version im Original angeschaut und diese Version ist kein Stück besser bzw. seine Aussagen. Zum Beispiel seine Passage im Bezug auf Iran und Irak, das man es aus sicht dieses Think Tanks eine gelungene Poltik fand, beide Seiten mit Waffen beliefert zu haben, einen Konflikt geschürrt und dadurch quasi ohne einen Finger zu rühren und gleichzeitig noch daran zu verdienen an Einfluss in dieser Sphäre gewonnen hat. 
Mir macht dabei sorgen, das es immerhin einer der führenden Think Tanks ist, der erst seit 1996 Besteht und sich quasi explizit damit beschäftigt die Welt umzugestalten und wohl auch einiges an Einfluss besitzt. 
Friedman kann erzählen was er möchte, für mich wirds kritisch ab dem Moment wo es von Erzählen in Aktionen übergeht und in Sachen Afghanistan & Irak hatte dieser Think Tank eine führende Rolle in der Strategie und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich möchte das er die selbe Rolle in einem Konflikt innerhalb Europas übernimmt. 

Ich verstehe aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht deine Intention statt krititsch zu hinterfragen was von dieser Seite geschieht, einfach Russenpropaganda dahinter zu vermuten und damit alle Kritik abzuwischen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. März 2015)

Ich denke, wenn eine Übersetzung derart fehlerhaft und irreführend ist, dass nicht mal der Titel des Videos stimmt, dann sollte man in erster Linie danach fragen, ob das böse Absicht oder wirklich nur ein Versehen ist. Besonders wenns von irgendwelchen prorussischen Agitatoren kommt.


----------



## kuki76 (17. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sicher darf man urteilen....
> Dazu sollte man sich aber auch über Russland informieren!
> 
> Unsere Medien verbreiten zwar so etwas als Teil ihrer Propagandaschlacht, aber du stellst doch nicht im Ernst Putin mit Hitler und  Mussolini auf die gleiche Ebene?
> ...



So so, Foltergefängnisse in Polen (es handelte sich übrigens um einen vlt 18 qm großen Raum) zur Verfügung gestellt für die Drecksarbeit der CIA, entzürnen dich mehr als diverse Arbeitslager in Russland in denen laut humanitären Instituten massig Unschuldige Jahrzehnte absitzen ? Das russische Rechtssystem wächst dem EU-Standart nichtmal zum Knöchel. Man kann praktisch sagen Russland hat keinz und wir schon. Warscheinlich weil man in Europa Koruption vernichtet statt sie zu fördern. Das soll keine persöhnliche Kritik sein, aber verstehe mal dass Russlands Rechtssystem im Vergleich zum EU Standart noch in der Kreidezeit sitzt. Viele Strukturen sind bei uns um Lichtjahre vorraus, Russland dagegen kämpft mit massiven internen Problemen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sicher darf man urteilen....
> Dazu sollte man sich aber auch über Russland informieren!
> 
> Unsere Medien verbreiten zwar so etwas als Teil ihrer Propagandaschlacht, aber du stellst doch nicht im Ernst Putin mit Hitler und  Mussolini auf die gleiche Ebene?
> ...



Glaub mir, ich hab mich über Russland informiert. 

Ja die USA, die sind auch nicht ganz sauber bzw. Sie haben verdammt Dreck am stecken aber ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel, dass du wenn du zwischen beiden wählen musst in die USA ziehen würdest. 

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich, dass ich Merkel und Co ins Gesicht sagen kann, dass sie Arschlöcher sind und dafür nicht in den Knast wandere.


----------



## Amon (18. März 2015)

kuki76 schrieb:


> So so, Foltergefängnisse in Polen (es handelte sich übrigens um einen vlt 18 qm großen Raum) zur Verfügung gestellt für die Drecksarbeit der CIA, entzürnen dich mehr als diverse Arbeitslager in Russland in denen laut humanitären Instituten massig Unschuldige Jahrzehnte absitzen ? Das russische Rechtssystem wächst dem EU-Standart nichtmal zum Knöchel. Man kann praktisch sagen Russland hat keinz und wir schon. Warscheinlich weil man in Europa Koruption vernichtet statt sie zu fördern. Das soll keine persöhnliche Kritik sein, aber verstehe mal dass Russlands Rechtssystem im Vergleich zum EU Standart noch in der Kreidezeit sitzt. Viele Strukturen sind bei uns um Lichtjahre vorraus, Russland dagegen kämpft mit massiven internen Problemen.


Was ist denn mit den Unschuldigen die zu Massen in den USA Jahrzehnte absitzen? Bevorzugt Schwarze, Hispanics und Latinos! Ach ja, habe ich vergessen, in den USA ist natürlich niemand unschuldig.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die anderen werden erschossen.



Nur um sicher zu gehen, was du genau meinst.....:

Putin hat so ca. 85% der Bevölkerung hinter sich.
Bleiben noch 15%, macht bei ca. 146 Millionen Einwohner - ca. 21,9 Millionen
...und diese 21,9 Millionen Russen werden erschossen???


Träume weiter! 




kuki76 schrieb:


> So so, Foltergefängnisse in Polen (es handelte sich übrigens um einen vlt 18 qm großen Raum) zur Verfügung gestellt für die Drecksarbeit der CIA, entzürnen dich mehr als diverse Arbeitslager in Russland in denen laut humanitären Instituten massig Unschuldige Jahrzehnte absitzen ? Das russische Rechtssystem wächst dem EU-Standart nichtmal zum Knöchel. Man kann praktisch sagen Russland hat keinz und wir schon. Warscheinlich weil man in Europa Koruption vernichtet statt sie zu fördern. Das soll keine persöhnliche Kritik sein, aber verstehe mal dass Russlands Rechtssystem im Vergleich zum EU Standart noch in der Kreidezeit sitzt. Viele Strukturen sind bei uns um Lichtjahre vorraus, Russland dagegen kämpft mit massiven internen Problemen.



Keine Ahnung, wie du auf 18qm kommst (Quelle?) aber schockiert dich das nicht, dass in Europa, in einem Nachbarland von Deutschland Folter betrieben wurde?

Als erstes lies dir mal diesen Artikel durch:
Black Site â€“ Wikipedia



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Site#Outsourcing schrieb:
			
		

> ....Falls man durch die in US-Gefängnissen angewendeten Methoden nicht die gewünschten Ergebnisse erhält, ist auch die Überstellung der Gefangenen in Gefängnisse befreundeter Geheimdienste, die härtere Methoden anwenden, nicht unüblich. Namentlich sind dies Länder wie Syrien, Jordanien und Usbekistan. Aussage der US-Regierung hierzu ist, dass die Personen nach den Gesetzen des Landes behandelt würden. Aus der Perspektive der Opfer sieht das so aus; „_[…] er sei an den Genitalien mit Elektroschocks gefoltert und an Armen und Beinen aufgehängt worden, und in seiner Zelle habe kniehoch schmutziges Wasser gestanden. Zwei andere Verdächtige, die in Abwesenheit zum Tode verurteilt worden waren, wurden hingerichtet […] Er wisse auch von zwei Fällen, in denen Häftlinge zu Tode gekocht worden seien.“.[SUP][85]....[/SUP]_



..und nun bin ich sehr gespannt, welche Informationen du über Russland hast, die das toppen!




Hier noch eine interessante Analyse vom Januar 2014, die einen tieferen Einblick in die Hintergründe des Ukraine-Konfliktes bringen:
*
Weshalb sich die deutsche Außenpolitik für Chodorkowski einsetzt*
https://www.wsws.org/de/articles/2014/01/04/chod-j04.html


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. März 2015)

Anscheiend hat der gute Herr K. zuviele Schläge gegen den Kopf bekommen.

EU "verschläft" Ukraine-Krise: Wladimir Klitschko befürchtet Dritten Weltkrieg - Boxen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Er befürchetet einen dritten Weltkrieg, und sagt im nächsten Satz dann, das Frankreich und Deutschland Russland angreifen sollten.

Ach und das würde dann keinen dritten Weltkrieg auslösen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2015)

Ja, der eine Klitschko ist offensichtlich übergeschnappt. Der sollte vielleicht mal eine Computertomographie machen, um seine Hirnrissigkeit genau überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Anscheiend hat der gute Herr K. zuviele Schläge gegen den Kopf bekommen.
> 
> EU "verschläft" Ukraine-Krise: Wladimir Klitschko befürchtet Dritten Weltkrieg - Boxen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> ...



Du verstehst das falsch. Er hat schon recht.
Sobald Russland nicht mehr existiert, wird es keine Kriege mehr geben, die Menschen leben friedlich miteinander vereint, überall gibt es Einhörner die in Regenbögen tanzen...


----------



## JePe (18. März 2015)

_With conviction and sense of political engagement, Vladimir Klitschko emphasizes on the tragedy that endures his fellow country, Ukraine, in conflict with Russia : “Death is everywhere”. Klitschko wants to alert the occidental public opinion, including “the European community who sleeps” and warns that “what happens can trigger the third world war”. Klitschko questioned the attitude of the French President and German Chancellor: “do Hollande and Angela Merkel hide their eyes behind their fingers ?” Finaly, the heavyweight ordered the implementation of international laws and to sanction Russian President Vladimir Putin « Stop the tyrant ! Like we say in boxing : bully the bully!»_

Quelle.

Nicht ganz so martialisch, aber dafuer das Original.

P.S. Ich freue mich schon auf die RT Deutsch / Sputnik-Variante der News: NATO-Marionette Klitschko K.O. in dritter Weltkriegsrunde. Sieger: Putin!


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. März 2015)

*JePe* 


Na, dann gehts ja noch. Ich frage mich, warum die Welt das so bescheuert übersetzt hat.  

Ukraine-Krise: Wladimir Klitschko befürchtet dritten Weltkrieg - DIE WELT


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

Weil die Welt zum Axel Springer Konzern gehört und die rühren ja gerade an diversen Feindbildern herum.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2015)

... weil "bully the bully" so wenig 1:1 uebersetzbar ist wie z. B. "wer anderen eine Grube graebt faellt selbst hinein" eine woertlich zu begreifende Bauanleitung ist. Ob die Wortwahl gluecklich ist - Nein, eher nicht. Aber Klitschkos Wort hat etwa so viel Gewicht wie (hoffentlich) die wirren Thesen eines Schirinowski in Russland.


----------



## OberstFleischer (19. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaL5wCY99l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. März 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaL5wCY99l8



Das Video wurde hier schon gepostet.

Aber wie schon Bismark gesagt haben soll:


> Die Macht Russlands kann nur durch die Abtrennung der Ukraine untergraben werden. Man muss die zwei Teile dieses einigen Volkes gegeneinander aufbringen und zuschauen, wie Brüder ihre Brüder töten werden "Dafür soll man nur die Verräter unter der nationalen Elite finden und erziehen und mit deren Hilfe das Selbstbewusstsein eines Teils des großen Volks so ändern, dass es alles Russische, seine Abstammung hassen wird, ohne das zu bemerken. Alles Andere ist nur eine Frage der Zeit."


----------



## Poulton (19. März 2015)

Und es ist schon wieder die manipulativ geschnittene und verkürzte und ebenso manipulativ wie falsch übersetzte Version. Und, wie sollte es anders sein, hochgeladen von einem Kanal, bei dem man in der Eigenbeschreibung schon entnehmen kann, dass es sich um die 5. Kolonne Moskaus handelt. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Aber wie schon Bismark gesagt haben soll:


Das Zitat ist ein Fake und wurde von Bismark so nie gesagt. 
Ukraine-Krise: Rossiya Segodnya verbreitet prorussische Propaganda - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> [...]Das einzige Problem: Das Zitat existiert nur in russischen Internetforen, es ist ausgedacht, wie eine Nachfrage bei den Wissenschaftlern der Bismarck-Stiftung ergibt. [...]



Abgesehen davon: Wenn ich das Wort "Abstammung" in solch einen Zusammenhang schon lese, kringeln sich mir die Zehnägel. Demnächst ist man wohl nur deutscher Staatsbürger, wenn der eigene Schäferhund einen Stammbaum nachweisen kann, der bis Kaiser Barbarossa zurückreicht und ein russischer Staatsbürger, wenn das eigene Panjepferd einen Stammbaum bis zurück zu Zeiten der Mongolen hat?


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. März 2015)

> Es wird niemals soviel gelogen wie vor der Wahl, während des Krieges und nach der Jagd.
> Otto von Bismarck (1815-98), preuß.-dt. Staatsmann, Gründer d. Dt. Reiches u. 1871-90 dessen erster Kanzler




"gesagt haben soll" -  drückt nicht den Anspruch aus, dass es wirklich geschehen ist!

Ich gratuliere dir, zu deinem hohen Alter  da du ja zu Zeiten Bismarks gelebt haben musst und jedes von ihm gesagte Wort für die Nachwelt festgehalten hast. Du weißt also genau, was richtig oder falsch ist? 
Solchen Anspruch erhebt nicht einmal die Bismarkstiftung. Die sagt nämlich nur, dass ihr solch ein Zitat nicht bekannt ist, was ja nicht heißt, dass Bismark so etwas nie gesagt haben kann!  

Komisch dass du dich gerade über "*Abstammung*" empörst, wo doch dies  vom Westen und in unseren Medien so populär genutzt wird, um den Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine (den Mord der ukrainischen Regierung am eigenen Volk/ Ukrainer töten Ukrainer) in einen russischen Konflikt zu verwandeln  und man Ukrainer wegen ihrer "Abstammung" zu Russen macht! 


...und wenn/falls sich alles Deutsche für dich nur in "Schäferhunden" und "Barbarossa"  erschließt....solltest du dich vielleicht etwas mehr mit deutscher Geschichte und Kultur befassen.


Ich hab da noch etwas "Tolles" für dich! 

*Zitat von Papst Franziskus, in dem er den Kapitalismus kritisiert:*


> "Damit das System fortbestehen kann, müssen Kriege geführt werden, wie es die großen Imperien immer getan haben. Einen Dritten Weltkrieg kann man jedoch nicht führen, und so greift man eben zu regionalen Kriegen"
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/papst-franziskus-kritisiert-wirtschaftssystem-als-unertraeglich-1.1999274




*und die Sicht der Amerikaner, warum ihnen Russland so wichtig ist von 1943:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAJbXDft7Sw


----------



## JePe (20. März 2015)

Druck auf Krim-Tataren waechst.

Ich erinnere bei der Gelegenheit mal an den zuvor von mir verlinkten UN-Bericht, der zu einem gleichlautenden Ergebnis kommt.


----------



## Poulton (20. März 2015)

Amnesty International: Oppositionellen auf der Krim drohen Folter und Entführung | ZEIT ONLINE
Russische Zustände auf der Krim - wie das wohl kommt? 

Achgut - Räuber Hotzenplotz und seine Pudel


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Druck auf Krim-Tataren waechst.
> 
> Ich erinnere bei der Gelegenheit mal an den zuvor von mir verlinkten UN-Bericht, der zu einem gleichlautenden Ergebnis kommt.



Wo waren eigentlich die Menschenrechtsorganisationen, als man den armen Krimtataren im Auftrag Kiews das Wasser abstellte? 
(Menschenrecht auf Wasser)

Schon merkwürdig - ein Sender, der* so* unter Repressalien zu leiden hat und seine Existenz bedroht sieht, kann ein solches Interview geben??? 

Razzia beim TV-Sender der Krimtataren - Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit - derStandard.at ? Etat
Scheint neuerdings ein Verbrechen zu sein, wenn die Polizei ihre Arbeit macht, Beweismaterial sichert und Morde untersucht!
Ich hätte mir das auch in Kiew und Odessa gewünscht, aber das scheint ja nicht mehr Bestandteil unserer westlichen Werte zu sein!

Das  dieser Sender eine Oppositionsrolle einnimmt und Opposition besonders gern von westlichen NGO's unterstützt wird , ist schon klar, doch wie weit geht der Sender?  
Krim-Krise: Nationalisten stiften Tataren zu Anschlägen an - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. März 2015)

Ja ja, bei unabhängigen, kremlkritischen Zeitungen ist die russische Polizei, Steuerfahndung etc. immer kräftig bei der "Arbeit".  Das kennen wir schon. 



> Nach der Annexion der Krim durch Russland im März 2014, haben die neuen lokalen Behörden keine Vereinbarung mit der staatlichen Agentur für Wasserressourcen der Ukraine [SUP][Anmerkung 1][/SUP] getroffen, Schulden bez. Wasserpumpen (etwa 1,5 Mio Hrw.)  nicht zurückgezahlt und nicht autorisierte Umleitung von Wasser  durchgeführt. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde die Wassermenge, die durch  den Kanal geleitet wird, im April 2014 drastisch verringert[SUP][8][/SUP]. Am 26. April 2014 wurde die Meldung bekannt, dass die Ukraine den Wasserdurchfluss vom Dnepr durch den Nord-Krim-Kanal auf die Halbinsel Krim blockiert, welcher die Wasseragentur in Kiew jedoch widersprach
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nord-Krim-Kanal



Abgesehen davon ist die Wasserversorgung doch wohl eher ein logistisches Problem von Russland. Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen.

Aber es ist schon interessant, dass wir plötzlich beim Thema Wasserversorgung auf der Krim sind, wo es doch eben noch um ermordete, verschleppte und mundtot gemachte Tataren ging.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. März 2015)

Tja, wenn sie nicht das illegale Vorgehen in Kiew unterstützt hätten, wären ihnen das erspart geblieben.

Klassischer Fall von "Selbst Schuld".


----------



## Putinversteher (21. März 2015)

Ukrainischer Premier nach neuem EU-Kredit: Ausreichend Finanzmittel für Rückeroberung des Donbass | RT Deutsch


----------



## Quat (22. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "gesagt haben soll" -  drückt nicht den Anspruch aus, dass es wirklich geschehen ist!
> 
> Ich gratuliere dir, zu deinem hohen Alter  da du ja zu Zeiten Bismarks gelebt haben musst und jedes von ihm gesagte Wort für die Nachwelt festgehalten hast. Du weißt also genau, was richtig oder falsch ist?
> Solchen Anspruch erhebt nicht einmal die Bismarkstiftung. Die sagt nämlich nur, dass ihr solch ein Zitat nicht bekannt ist, was ja nicht heißt, dass Bismark so etwas nie gesagt haben kann!



Super Diskusionsgrundlage!
Weißt du eigentlich, dass Jesus am 14.5.13 AD schon behauptet haben soll, dass Gott 'n Arsch ist?
Nicht ich sondern Jesus selbst, soll das gesagt haben! Ich nehme natürlich Abstand von dieser Behauptung!
Merkste was?

"Wir" Deutschen durften, da vorbelastet, selbst lange Zeit keinen Krieg führen. Das heisst aber nicht, dass da anderwärts nicht fleißigst mitgemischt wird. Ok, Afganistan, nebst Testphase auf dem Baltikan haben das wohl schon etwas aufgeweicht.
Kriegstreiberei ist den Amis schon immer legitimes Mittel, außerhalb der USA dürfen die ja bekanntlich alles.
Und das der IWF kein menschenfreundlicher Verein ist, unbestritten!
Erschreckend, wie entsetz sich die deutsche Öffentlichkeit dabei zeigt und den Arschtritt nicht mal spürt.
Aber wie sagt schon der Waffenhersteller; Nicht die Waffe tötet.
Ist halt viel zu weit weg. "Wir" machen uns die Welt zum Feind, Stück für Stück.


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

> "Wir" Deutschen durften, da vorbelastet, selbst lange Zeit keinen Krieg führen.



"Wir" Deutschen dürfen immer noch keinen Krieg führen da die Feindstaatenklausel aus der UN Charta immer noch gilt. Sie wird uns zwar von allen Seiten als obsolet verkauft, damit ist sie aber nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Bismarck hat das nie gesagt, nicht nur das plötzliche auftauchen dieses Zitats sondern auch Bismarcks Politik spricht dagegen. Von einem seiner Nachfolger würde ich das durchaus glauben, aber nicht von ihm selbst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

Russland droht Dänemark mit Atomraketen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

upps Russland ist wohl doch recht ungehalten was den Raketenabwehrschirm angeht und sieht darin eine Bedrohung (was ein Schwachsinn die Russen da wieder treiben, schließlich richtet er sich ja gegen den Iran, der a) nichtmal im Besitz von Atomwaffen ist und b) selbst wenn so etwas wie den Raketenschirm nicht rechtfertigen würde) Sachen gibts. Aso, ich hab ja in dem Thread gelernt das, das Atomare Potential Russlands in diesem ganzen Konflikt keine Rolle spielt... bin schon wieder leise.


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Russland droht Dänemark mit Atomraketen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und Du glaubst diesen völlig verdrehten und mit Sicherheit völlig aus dem Konsens gerissenen Stumfpsinn, den der "Spiegel" da verbreitet auch noch, oder was?!? Armes Volk - Gehirnwäsche hat gefruchtet. 
Wie dumm muss ein Land sein, offen mit Atomangriffen zu drohen... merkste was!?


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Lawrow: Deutschland soll Provokationen der Ukraine verhindern

16.11 Uhr: Russland hat Deutschland und Frankreich aufgefordert, die Regierung in Kiew von einem Anfachen der Gewalt in der Ostukraine abzuhalten. "Provokateure in Kiew ... könnten versuchen, etwas zu entfachen in der Erwartung, dass dies die Weltöffentlichkeit beeinflusst und Waffen in die Ukraine gebracht werden", sagte Außenminister Sergej Lawrow heute in einem Interview mit einem russischen Fernsehsender.

"Ich bin überzeugt, dass Berlin und Paris als die wichtigsten Akteure ... so einen Lauf der Dinge verhindern sollten." Lawrow geht es insbesondere darum, US-Lieferungen tödlicher Waffen an die ukrainischen Streitkräfte zu verhindern. Die Regierung in Washington zieht eine solche Option in Betracht, hat aber noch keine Entscheidung gefällt.
Russland fordert mit Nachdruck Sonderstatus für die Ostukraine

Samstag, 21. März, 15.06 Uhr: Russland hat die Ukraine mit Nachdruck zur sofortigen Umsetzung des Sonderstatus' für das Konfliktgebiet Donbass aufgefordert. Die besonderen Rechte für die russisch geprägten Regionen Luhansk und Donezk seien im Minsker Friedensplan festgelegt, betonte Außenminister Sergej Lawrow in einem Interview im russischen Fernsehen. Er warnte Kiew davor, die abtrünnigen Gebiete mit militärischer Gewalt zurückzuerobern. "Die öffentlichen Mitteilungen der ukrainischen Führung säen keinen Optimismus", sagte Lawrow einem am Samstag veröffentlichten Manuskript zufolge. 

Der Chefdiplomat kritisierte die jüngsten Erklärungen Kiews zu geplanten Wahlen nach ukrainischen Bedingungen als "Nonsens". Lawrow sagte: "Wenn die Machthaber das in Kiew erreichen wollen, dann will dort wohl auch niemand einen besonderen Status gewähren." 

Das ukrainische Parlament hatte die Separatistengebiete als "okkupiert" bezeichnet und einen Sonderstatus erst nach freien Wahlen in Aussicht gestellt. Die Aufständischen und Russland sehen in dem Vorgehen einen Verstoß gegen die Friedensvereinbarungen vom 12. Februar in der weißrussischen Hauptstadt Minsk. 



Quelle: Focus.de


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ukrainischer Premier nach neuem EU-Kredit: Ausreichend Finanzmittel fÃ¼r RÃ¼ckeroberung des Donbass | RT Deutsch



Jaja, immer schön die Kohle in Kriegstreiberei pumpem und sich dann über die wirklich wichtigen Zahlungen an Griechenland aufregen. Waffen kaufen ist also legitimer als Menschen in Frieden lebend zu helfen?

Wieso regt sich da Niemand drüber auf? Wieso zahlen wir für den Krieg, den diese Verbrecher da ( gesteuert von der Nato ) gegen ihr eigenes Volk führen!?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst diesen völlig verdrehten und mit Sicherheit völlig aus dem Konsens gerissenen Stumfpsinn, den der "Spiegel" da verbreitet auch noch, oder was?!? Armes Volk - Gehirnwäsche hat gefruchtet.
> Wie dumm muss ein Land sein, offen mit Atomangriffen zu drohen... merkste was!?



Ja, ich frage mich auch wie dumm man sein muss, um mit Atomwaffen zu drohen. Wobei dumm nicht die richtige Bezeichnung ist. Krank trifft es eher.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Japp Krank ist das richtige Wort, wenn man nichtmehr erkennen kann das man durch soetwas wie den Raketenschild zu einer grandiosen Gefahr für Russlands sicherheitsinteressen wird, darin nichts negatives erkennen kann und sich dann noch wundert warum man plötzlich Russland als Feind statt als Partner hat...

edit: Um es auch mal Leuten wie dir zu versuchen zu erklären - wir drohen nicht, wir machen einfach direkt (direkt eine Aktion ohne ankündigung, weil wir eben sind wer wir sind) der Raketenabwehrschirm kann ausgebaut dafür sorgen das Russlands Atomwaffen auf einen Schlag nutzlos werden. Damit gibt es kein Atomares Gleichgewicht mehr. was a) Wahnsinn ist b) Für Russland einen militärischen Knockout bedeuten würde. Ich frage dich und bitte um eine ernsthafte Antwort. Du kannst darin echt nichts negatives Erkennen, oder etwas was EXTREM Aggressives Verhalten der Nato an dieser Stelle bedeutet ?

@stoepsel
Ist doch alles halb so wild, jetzt hat Griechenland wenigstens die größte Panzerkolonne der NATO Staaten.  Zum Glück betreffen die explodierten Selbstmordraten & Säuglingssterblichkeit das Militär kaum...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Wenn man denn lesen kann. Es wurde gar nichts gedroht. Man hat lediglich mitgeteilt, dass man sich als Feind zu betrachten habe.

Kann ich nachvollziehen, ist ein logischer Schritt. Die NATO rückt seit 25 Jahren an Russland näher heran, der Raketenschild ist eine Bedrohung für die Sicherheit. Ergo muss sich jedes Land, dass da mitmacht als Feind verstehen.

PS: Was würden die USA wohl zu einem Raktenenschild Russlands sagen, der in Mexiko stationiert wäre? Die wären bestimmt hellauf begeistert 

Natürlich nur als Schutz vor nordkoreanischen Raketen


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Gutes Beispiel, Respekt... 

Soweit denken hier aber leider nicht mehr als 10% der Menschen. Völlig eingelullt von den Staatsmedien und merken es noch nicht einmal 
Über Russland oder China meckern aber nicht erkennen, dass Hierzulande die Medien genauso abhängig und gesteuert sind, wie Dortzulande. Glauben diesen einseitigen Mist immer und immer wieder... traurig sowas... 
Keine eigene Meinung, nur mitrennen und wie die Lemminge als Kanonenfutter enden


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Musst vorsichtig mit eigenen Meinungen in diesem Konflikt sein, sonst biste direkt Putinversteher, wünscht dir die UDSSR zurück oder heist Menschenrechtsverletzungen gut (die wir uns im übrigen selber niemals erlauben würden)  aso ernst nehmen kann man dich ab diesem Punkt dann leider auch nichtmehr und du bist nur auf Propaganda reingefallen statt dich an unsere 100%  neutral berichtenden Medien zu halten. 
Das Spiel wird jetzt übrigens abgehalten bis entweder a) eine der Konfliktparteien einknickt oder b) wir im 3. Weltkrieg stecken und sich alle mal wieder wundern wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## Anticrist (22. März 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel, Respekt...
> 
> Soweit denken hier aber leider nicht mehr als 10% der Menschen. Völlig eingelullt von den Staatsmedien und merken es noch nicht einmal
> Über Russland oder China meckern aber nicht erkennen, dass Hierzulande die Medien genauso abhängig und gesteuert sind, wie Dortzulande. Glauben diesen einseitigen Mist immer und immer wieder... traurig sowas...
> Keine eigene Meinung, nur mitrennen und wie die Lemminge als Kanonenfutter enden



Und wieder einer mehr im kreise der erleuchteten intellektuellen Elite ... 
Schon toll, das du dich dazu herablässt, hier im Forum mit dem Urschleim der Staatsmedien gelenkten, hirngewaschenen Unterschicht zu debattieren und deine einzige gültige Wahrheit zu verkünden.

Danke dafür


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Ja wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird man wieder persönlich


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Jo verrückte Sache, dabei wärs doch so einfach einfach mal seinen Kopf anzuschalten, sich über den Konflikt und die Motivationen der jeweiligen Seite zu informieren statt sich einfach nur auf der "Seite der Guten" zu wähnen und in Russland das Mordor der Welt zu sehen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wo Drohungen mit Atomschlägen und territoriale Beraubungen und Destabilisierungen anderer Länder den Sicherheitsinteressen Russlands dienlich sein können. Russlands aggressive Handlungen, zu denen es sich auf Basis irrationaler Ängste gezwungen sieht, schaffen reale Gefahrenherde. Diesen Irrsinn kann man nur noch als geisteskrank bezeichnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jo verrückte Sache, dabei wärs doch so einfach einfach mal seinen Kopf anzuschalten, sich über den Konflikt und die Motivationen der jeweiligen Seite zu informieren statt sich einfach nur auf der "Seite der Guten" zu wähnen und in Russland das Mordor der Welt zu sehen...



Wie Russland ist etwa nicht das Böse auf der Welt und für alles schlechte (Kriege, Naturkatastrophen, Epedemien und Haarausfall) verantwortlich? Das kann doch gar nicht sein.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo Drohungen mit Atomschlägen und territoriale Beraubungen und Destabilisierungen anderer Länder den Sicherheitsinteressen Russlands dienlich sein können. Russlands aggressive Handlungen, zu denen es sich auf Basis irrationaler Ängste gezwungen sieht, schaffen reale Gefahrenherde. Diesen Irrsinn kann man nur noch als geisteskrank bezeichnen.




Gab es nicht mal ein Land (mir ist gerade der Namen entfallen), dass wegen  * fiktiver * Massenvernichtungswaffen, seine Sicherheitsinteressen bedroht sah, und deshalb einen anderen souveränen Staat überfallen hat.

Preisfrage: Wurde besagtes Land für diesen Angriffskrieg jemals sanktioniert? Preisfrage zwei: Warum behandelnd wir Russland anders, als besagtes Land?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Du bist wohl nicht ganz im Bilde, was die Machenschaften des Westens so hinterlassen !?
Wenn Du so isoliert werden würdest, hättest Du auch keine andere Wahl als den Frontalangriff oder eben Resignation und zusehen, wie deine Nation völlig von allen unterdrückt wird...
Der gesamte nahe Osten wurde vom Westen vorsätzlich destabilisiert und was Russland da mit den in der Ukraine lebenden Russen macht, ist nichtmal halb so schlimm, wie die Verbrechen da Unten! 
Aber lassen wir das, ich bin ja eh zu doof..


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> irrationaler Ängste



siehste genau da ist das Problem, es ist AUS RUSSLANDS SICHT eben alles andere als Irrational eine Bedrohung in der Nato und im Raketenabwehrschirm im speziellen zu sehen... 
Ich habe dich übrigens davor ernsthaft gefragt und würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

*Kaaruzo* 


Die USA haben zahlreiche Fehler im Irakkrieg eingestanden. Abgesehn davon: Was hat das mit der Ukraine zu tun? Willst du wieder über die Doppelmoral des Westens schwadronieren? Wenn man keine Argumente hat...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Ja es geht mir um die Doppelmoral. Das ist für mich auch kein schwadronieren, sondern immer noch der entscheidende Knackpunkt, auf den ich keine vernüftige Antwort erhalten habe.

Warum sollte ich irgendein Verhalten Russlands verurteilen, oder gar Sanktionen gutheißen, wenn der Westen für vergleichbares Handeln, einfach gar nichts bekommt?

Erklär es mir bitte. Und bis zu diesem Tag, an dem ich eine vernüftig, logische Anwort darauf bekommen habe, gestehe ich Russland das Vorgehen auf der Krim und in der Ostukraine genauso zu, wie der Westen auf den Brandherden dieser Welt (die der Westen oft genug selbst verursacht hat) sich einmischt.

BTW: Was hat Dänemark mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Das hat in sofern etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun, weil man hier eine Doppelmoral vertritt. Das , was euch in den Kram passt, wird gutgeheissen und alles andere wird als Teufelswerk verkauft! So siehts doch aus... Heuchlerei ist das, mehr nicht. Ich würde auch nicht in Russland oder China leben wollen aber ausgerechnet wir Deutsche haben mal schön die Beine still zu halten... Aber nein - immer schön das Sprachrohr für unseren König ( USA ) sein - ganz prima!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

Das ist doch alles Quatsch. Niemand hat hier den Irakkrieg der USA gutgeheißen. Ich sag ja, wenn man keine Argumente hat...


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Split ? Bitte ne Antwort auf meine Frage. 



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Japp Krank ist das richtige Wort, wenn man nichtmehr erkennen kann das man durch soetwas wie den Raketenschild zu einer grandiosen Gefahr für Russlands sicherheitsinteressen wird, darin nichts negatives erkennen kann und sich dann noch wundert warum man plötzlich Russland als Feind statt als Partner hat...
> 
> edit: Um es auch mal Leuten wie dir zu versuchen zu erklären - wir drohen nicht, wir machen einfach direkt (direkt eine Aktion ohne ankündigung, weil wir eben sind wer wir sind) der Raketenabwehrschirm kann ausgebaut dafür sorgen das Russlands Atomwaffen auf einen Schlag nutzlos werden. Damit gibt es kein Atomares Gleichgewicht mehr. was a) Wahnsinn ist b) Für Russland einen militärischen Knockout bedeuten würde. Ich frage dich und bitte um eine ernsthafte Antwort. Du kannst darin echt nichts negatives Erkennen, oder etwas was EXTREM Aggressives Verhalten der Nato an dieser Stelle bedeutet ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Quatsch. Niemand hat hier den Irakkrieg der USA gutgeheißen. Ich sag ja, wenn man keine Argumente hat...



Es geht mir doch gar nicht um gutheißen. Es geht mir darum, dass dafür bisher keine Sanktionen ausgsprochen wurden, oder man das Land diplomatisch isoliert hat.

Deshalb nochmal die Frage, warum machen wir das mit Russland?


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

nicht gut geheissen aber es wird legitimiert... und es ist ja nicht nur der Irakkrieg - da Unten gehts gerade richtig rund...
das nenn ich Destabilisierung ganzer Ländergruppen und nichts Anderes ist so etwas...


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Atomares Gleichgewicht ist eine Denke aus dem Kalten Krieg. Und den haben wir vor circa 15 Jahren hinter uns gelassen. Und was hindert Russland daran, ebenfalls einen Raketenschild zur Abwehr aufzustellen? Warum treibt Putin in Russland keine Demokratie voran? Warum senden die Medien dort nur antiwestlichen Dünnschiss? 

Bitte eine Antwort.


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

Wieso senden die Medien hier denn nur Antirussischen Dünnschiss!? 

Bitte eine Antwort


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Atomares Gleichgewicht ist keine "denke aus dem kalten Krieg" wenn es doch Russland real jetzt im hier und jetzt bedroht. Ja und frag dich mal warum Russland keinen Raketenschild in Mexiko, Kolumbien und sonstwo ringsum Amerika installiert, erstens weil es Wahnsinn wäre (den wir ja aber andersrum anzetteln) und zweitens eben eine Kriegerische Reaktion Amerikas hervorrufen würde. Also wer ist an dieser Stelle Aggressor ? 
Wie kann man bitteschön das Atomare Gleichgewicht in Frage stellen ? Das ist wahrscheinlich das einzige das uns schon vor einiger Sch... in der Vergangenheit geschützt hat. Gegen wen ausser Russland soll es sich denn bitteschön richten ? Iran ? Aliens ? Es ist ein Aggressiver Akt gegenüber Russland...
Und warum zum Teufel hat überall in der Welt unsere vorstellung von Demokratie zu herrschen ? Warum sind diese Orte sonst Barbereien ? Vor allem hat sich unsere Vorstellung von Demokratie natürlich von uns aus entwickelt und wurde uns auch nicht einfach aufgezwungen, warum überlassen wir diese Entwicklungen nicht einfach den Ländern ? Und warum schert uns Russlands "Diktatur" so ? Es gibt zig Orte auf der Welt gegen die Russland quasi ein Hort der Demokratie ist und mit denen wir Geschäfte machen das alles zu spät ist und bei denen unsere Kritik ziemlich leise ist (Saudi Arabien als Beispiel) 
Merkt ihr eigentlich noch wie diktatorisch und größenwahnsinnig das ist unsere Vorstellungen von der Welt immer auf andere Länder übertragen zu wollen ? Und worin unterscheidet sich der antiwestliche Dünnschiss von dort, gegenüber dem Dünnschiss den wir hier über Russland verzapfen ?

edit: Im übrigen solltest du dich mal fragen in welcher Demokratie wir hier im Augenblick leben, die EU müsste die EU im hyphotetischen Fall eines Beitrittsgesuchs ablehnen, weil zuwenig Demokratische Strukturen erkennbar sind...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Wieso senden die Medien hier denn nur Antirussischen Dünnschiss!?



Noch ist RT Deutschland in Deutschland nicht verboten. 
Ein US Russland hätte man in Russland aber sicher schon die Lizenz entzogen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Ich rede von einem Raketenschild zur Abwehr. Da ist  es  doch selbstverständlich, dass dies auf russischem Gebiet aufgestellt wird  und nicht irgendwo in Mexiko! Und ein russisches Abwehrschild wäre  genausowenig aggressiv wie ein Abwehrschild auf Nato-Gebiet, zumal diese  Abwehrschilde das Atomwaffenpotential nur um einen Bruchteil  schmälern.  Das Territorium anderer Länder zu rauben, andere Länder zu  destabilisieren und mit Atomschlägen zu bedrohen, das ist aggressiv. 

Und  wenn Russlands "Diktator" an Paranoia leidet und mit aggressiven  Befehlen, Lügen und Hetze die europäische Friedensordnung durcheinander  bringt, dann finde ich schon, dass ein demokratisches Russland für alle  besser wäre.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Russische U-Boote interessieren sich sowieso nicht für irgendwelche Abwehrschirme.
Wenns sein muss, fahren die schon vor der US Küste.


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du verstehst offensichtlich nicht die Wirkungsweise des Raketenabwehrschild, des geht darum das er voll ausgebaut das Atomare Arsenal Russlands lahm legt. Und damit ist er eben ein Aggressiver Akt an sich.  Und "Nato Gebiet" ist "lustig" - also soll Russland auch ein Millitärbündniss gründen, alle Südamerikanischen Staaten reinpacken und sagen "macht ja nichts Amerika, das ist nur für den Falle einer Verteidigung und es gibt 0 Grund sich von den Raketen vor eurer Haustür bedroht zu fühlen" <- Genau das machen wir im übrigen gerade.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Bitte nicht wieder so abschweifen.
Mexiko und Südamerika sind sehr weit von der Ukraine entfernt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Ich will dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber das tut es mitnichten. Es legt nur einen Bruchteil des russichen Atomwaffenpotentials lahm. Ich hab dir schon mal gesagt, dass ein einziges russisches Abschreckungs U-Boot mit ballistischen Raketen die halbe Erde in Schutt und Asche legen kann, dagegen hilft auch kein Abwehrschild, das teile Osteuropas abdeckt.  Und ich weiß leider nicht, was ein Abwehrschild in Südamerika zu Russlands Schutz beitragen könnte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Territorium anderer Länder zu rauben, andere Länder zu  destabilisieren und mit Atomschlägen zu bedrohen, das ist aggressiv.



Warnung: Chirac droht mit Atomwaffen-Einsatz - Politik | STERN.DE

TÃ¼rkische Republik Nordzypern â€“ Wikipedia

Dort gelten deine Worte doch hoffentlich auch?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und  wenn Russlands "Diktator" an Paranoia leidet und mit aggressiven  Befehlen, Lügen und Hetze die europäische Friedensordnung durcheinander  bringt, dann finde ich schon, dass ein demokratisches Russland für alle  besser wäre.



Russlands Staatsoberhaupt wurde übrigens vom russischen Volk gewählt. Ich bin nun schon ziemlich lange volljährig. Sag mir doch mal bitte, wann ich meinen Staatsoberhaupt in einer freien Wahl, wählen darf.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und ich weiß leider nicht, was ein Abwehrschild in Südamerika zu Russlands Schutz beitragen könnte.



Genauso wenig, wie ein NATO-Schild in Osteuropa die NATO. Nach deiner Logik reicht ja ein U-Boot Russlands bereits aus, um diesen Schild obsolet zu machen. Warum dann dieser Schild überhaupt?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso wenig, wie ein NATO-Schild in Osteuropa die NATO. Nach deiner Logik reicht ja ein U-Boot Russlands bereits aus, um diesen Schild obsolet zu machen. Warum dann dieser Schild überhaupt?



Es gibt Nato Länder in der Region um den Irak und Iran, die Türkei z.B. aber auch Teile Europas könnten Langstreckenraketen aus dieser Region erreichen.
Auch wenn ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit für sehr weit hergeholt halte und denke, dass der Abwehrschirm nur dazu dient, den Rüstungsunternehmen noch mehr Einnahmen zu bescheren.
Aber was hat ein Raketenabwehrschirm nun mit der Ukraine zu tun? Die sind nicht in der Nato.
Bevor die Ukraine in die Nato kommen, hat Kuba ein Freihandelsabkommen mit den USA.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Ach ja die omiönsen Raketen Iraks die Europa in 30 Minuten in Schutt und Asche lägen können?

Stimmt, baut schnell den NATO-Raktenschrim.

Ich sag es ja, nach der Logik könnte sich Russland auch einen Schirm in Mexiko bauen, um sich vor nordkoreanischen Langstreckenrakten zu schützen.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Russland hat hervorragende Beziehungen zu Nord Korea. Neben China ist Russland das einzige Land, das noch mit Kim und Co. redet.
Wieso also sollte Russland ein Raketenabwehrschirm gegen Nordkorea in Mexiko aufbauen?
Merkst du nicht, dass das kompletter Unsinn ist, das du da gerade sagst?


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bevor die Ukraine in die Nato kommen, hat Kuba ein Freihandelsabkommen mit den USA.



Ukraine: Parlament macht Weg frei für Nato-Beitritt - DIE WELT
Nato: Ukraine erklärt sich für nicht mehr blockfrei | ZEIT ONLINE
Stoltenberg: NATO würde Kiews Beitrittsantrag prüfen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Im übrigen hat die Ukraine für die USA schon den Status eines "Priviligierten Partners" für den auch "der bündnissfall" gilt, in Amerika wurde dafür eine Gesetzesvorlage verabschiedet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Russland hat hervorragende Beziehungen zu Nord Korea. Neben China ist Russland das einzige Land, das noch mit Kim und Co. redet.
> Wieso also sollte Russland ein Raketenabwehrschirm gegen Nordkorea in Mexiko aufbauen?
> Merkst du nicht, dass das kompletter Unsinn ist, das du da gerade sagst?



Genauso ein Unsinn, wie die ominösen Raketen aus dem Nahen Osten vor den uns dieser NATO-Schild schützen soll. Welches Land im Nahen Osten verfügt konkret über dieses militärische Potenzial und hat in der Vergangenheit mit dem Einsatz gegen Europa damit gedroht?


----------



## Quat (22. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *...* dann finde ich schon, dass ein demokratisches Russland für alle  besser wäre.


So demokratisch wie Deutschland, die EU oder USA? Wohl eher nicht!
Aber natürlich wär ein demokratisches Russland besser für alle.
Aber ein demokratisches Deutschland oder und USA genau so! Gleiches Recht für alle!
Eine demokratische EU kann es nicht geben, dass ist mir sehr wohl klar! Ein demokratischer Wirtschaftsverbund wär ein Widerspruch in sich.

Mom muß los ... mach nachher weiter, sorry


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Russland hat hervorragende Beziehungen zu Nord Korea. Neben China ist Russland das einzige Land, das noch mit Kim und Co. redet.
> Wieso also sollte Russland ein Raketenabwehrschirm gegen Nordkorea in Mexiko aufbauen?
> Merkst du nicht, dass das kompletter Unsinn ist, das du da gerade sagst?



War doch nur ein Beispiel das die Absurdität des "friedlichen Raketenabwehrschirms" an dem wir gerade mit rumdoktorn vor augen führen sollte - hat leider offensichtlich nicht geklappt... 
Wir sind die guten...wir sind die guten...wir sind die guten... (ganz fest daran glaub)


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ukraine: Parlament macht Weg frei für Nato-Beitritt - DIE WELT
> Nato: Ukraine erklärt sich für nicht mehr blockfrei | ZEIT ONLINE
> Stoltenberg: NATO würde Kiews Beitrittsantrag prüfen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
> 
> Im übrigen hat die Ukraine für die USA schon den Status eines "Priviligierten Partners" für den auch "der bündnissfall" gilt, in Amerika wurde dafür eine Gesetzesvorlage verabschiedet.



Und?
die Türkei machen seit 20 Jahren den Weg frei für einen Beitritt zur EU.
Sind sie in der EU?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso ein Unsinn, wie die ominösen Raketen aus dem Nahen Osten vor den uns dieser NATO-Schild schützen soll. Welches Land im Nahen Osten verfügt konkret über dieses militärische Potenzial und hat in der Vergangenheit mit dem Einsatz gegen Europa damit gedroht?



Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich das auch für Unsinn halte. Es geht nur darum, den Rüstungskonzernen Geld in die Taschen zu stopfen. Und um das zu erklären, musst du eben ein Feindbild haben.
Und wenn kein Feindbild da ist, dann bastelt man sich eins. Sowas kann die CIA besser als jeder andere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Da kann ich dir nur absolut zustimmen Threshold.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

Allensbach-Studie: Die Grenzen der russischen Propaganda


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Schön wäre ja ein Artikel über die Grenzen der deutschen Propaganda. Aber die werden ja in unserem Land auch nicht in den Medien gezeigt, sonder in Satire-Programmen.

Schon traurig, wenn man die Wahrheit erst in Satire-Sendungen erfährt. Aber sich über russische Propganda echauffieren


----------



## Putinversteher (22. März 2015)

Meinste wie Pispers ? Aber diese Leute haben alle plötzlich einfach nur nen Knall, wenn sie unsere Position teilen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FBDPxDtjlk


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Allensbach-Studie: Die Grenzen der russischen Propaganda



Very interessant


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Ja! Die Amis demonstrieren gerade das sie hier in Europa machen können was sie wollen! Ein "Straßenmarsch" um Einigkeit in der NATO zu zeigen...bis jetzt nur kleine Radpanzer, mal sehen wann die M1 Kolonnen durch Europa ziehen. Aber feiert ihr nur weiter die USA, den Westen und die NATO ab die uns in einen sinnlosen Krieg treiben! Zwei große Kriege in Europa mit Millionen von Toten haben wohl noch nicht gereicht!


----------



## JePe (22. März 2015)

... pardon? Wenn russische Langstreckenbomber auf "Erkundungsfluegen" vor Portugal gesichtet werden oder Fregatten in der Ostsee kreuzen, wird man nicht muede klarzustellen, dass dies im voelligen Einklang mit internationalem Recht stehe, aber wenn amerikanisches Kriegsgeraet auschließlich auf NATO-Territorium bewegt wird, dann werden "Kriegstreiber, Kriegstreiber"-Gesaenge angestimmt?

Habe ich womoeglich einen Smiley uebersehen, der Deinen Beitrag als Satire kenntlich macht?


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Klar können sie ihre Truppen auf NATO Gebiet bewegen, mir geht es Darum wie das verkauft wird. Du hast es selbst angesprochen indem du Erkundungsflüge in " gesetzt hast. Das wurde in den Medien als Provokation und was weiss ich noch alles bezeichnet, aber bei den Amis wird es als Zeichen des Zusammenhalt verkauft. Merkt hier denn keiner dass wir hier langsam aber sicher medial auf einen Krieg vorbereitet werden?! So bescheuert kann doch eigentlich niemand sein. Ich empfehle dir The grand Chessboard zu lesen. Die Anleitung für die heutigen Geschehnisse, geschrieben 1997! 

Bezeichne mich als Putinversteher, Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Amerkahasser, ist mir völlig egal, aber ich habe keine Lust auf einen dritten Krieg in Europa!


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

Wo ist eigentlich der Weltkrieg geblieben, der, wenn man sich anschaut was die Moskau-Fraktion hier seit über einem Jahr schreibt, gleich am Folgetag ihres Beitrags Punkt 12 beginnen soll? Ist er vielleicht schüchtern und hat sich unter einem Stein versteckt oder ist er schon auf der großen Aftershow-Party oder ist und bleibt es nur das Hirngespinst von Jebsen-Groupies?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass hier der Weltkrieg prophezeit wurde, sondern nur das auf die Gefahr eines solchen hingewiesen wurde.

Und sofern, nicht der Westen langsam mal mit Diplomatie anfängt, bleibt diese Gefahr im Raum stehen. Durch fehlende Diplomatie ist auch der erste Weltkrieg entstanden, also sollten eigentlich alle Beteiligten daran arbeiten, dass die Lage nicht weiter eskaliert.


----------



## JePe (22. März 2015)

@Amon:

Ich habe weder die Zeit noch, offen gestanden, die Lust, mir irgendwelche Schinken durchzulesen. Was wuerde ich in dem Buch denn finden? Eine Vorhersage, dass ein russischer Praesident ganze Regionen destabilisiert, um sie entweder in die russische Foederation einzugliedern oder, wenn das schon nicht gelingt, sie ganz oder in Teilen zu "failed states" aufzubauen, in denen er seine Warlords nach (seinem) Gutduenken herrschen laesst? Denn das ist passiert und passiert immer noch.

Nein, ich will auch keinen dritten Krieg in Europa. Aber ich saufe mir die Welt auch nicht schoen. "Stell Dir vor es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin" - klingt toll, Ja. Aber Krieg ist dann immer noch, und die, die nicht hingehen, werden ihn verlieren, wenn sich das Gegenueber nicht auch zum Pazifismus bekehren laesst. Nicht der Westen, die EU oder die NATO haben abzeichenlose Soldaten auf der Krim herumstolzieren lassen. Nicht der Westen, die EU oder die NATO beliefern Banden mit Waffen, um die gewaehlte Kiever Regierung zu piesacken.

Anstatt Buecher zu lesen, die Deine Vorurteile bestaetigen, solltest Du Dir einfache Fragen stellen. Zum Beispiel, warum die oestlichsten Mitglieder der NATO geradezu um amerikanische Truppenpraesenz betteln. Oder wem die jetzige Situation in der Ukraine - und die ist immerhin gegenstand dieses Threads - nuetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Dem Westen. Um Russland zu diskreditieren und einen neuen potenzielle NATO-Staat an Russlands Grenze zu schaffen.

Um mal deinen Analogie zu nutzen. Es war nicht Russland, die den illegalen Machtwechsel in der Ukraine unterstüzt haben, nicht Russland hat Leute als Regierung anerkannt, die Molotov-Cocktails auf Sicherheitsbeamte schmeißen und Regierungsgebäude besetzten.

Das erste illegale Handeln ging vom Westen aus. Hier ist also die Ursache für den Konflikt zu suchen.


----------



## JePe (22. März 2015)

... und Russland gehen die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine gleich noch mal was an? Ach Ja, richtig. Nichts.

Man haette ja auch protestieren koennen. Aber, um es mit den Worten von Wladimir Wladimirowitsch zu sagen: "schwere Maschinengewehre, nicht viel reden". Er ist halt ein Mann der Tat und es gibt eben immer wieder Menschen, die die Vorstellung von einem starken Fuehrer irgendwie aphrodisierend finden.


----------



## jamie (22. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und Russland gehen die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine gleich noch mal was an? Ach Ja, richtig. Nichts.
> 
> Man haette ja auch protestieren koennen. Aber, um es mit den Worten von Wladimir Wladimirowitsch zu sagen: "schwere Maschinengewehre, nicht viel reden". Er ist halt ein Mann der Tat und es gibt eben immer wieder Menschen, die die Vorstellung von einem starken Fuehrer irgendwie aphrodisierend finden.



Sorry, aber was ein Bullshit. Wen hätte es denn gejuckt, wenn Russland "protestiert" hätte? 
Mir scheint, du bist ein Bisschen naiv.
Geo-Politik ist doch kein netter Stuhl-Kreis.
Und natürlich geht es nicht einfach um innere Angelegenheiten der  Ukraine. Willkommen in der Globalisierung.


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und Russland gehen die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine gleich noch mal was an? Ach Ja, richtig. Nichts.
> 
> Man haette ja auch protestieren koennen. Aber, um es mit den Worten von Wladimir Wladimirowitsch zu sagen: "schwere Maschinengewehre, nicht viel reden". Er ist halt ein Mann der Tat und es gibt eben immer wieder Menschen, die die Vorstellung von einem starken Fuehrer irgendwie aphrodisierend finden.


Gegenfrage: Was gehen die USA oder die EU die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine an?


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

JePe

Was du darin lesen kannst ist dass die Ukraine allein dadurch dass sie existiert Geopolitisch wichtig für die USA ist damit sie ihren Brückenkopf nach Eurasien nicht verlieren. Der Autor schreibt sogar dass die Ukraine von Russland getrennt werden muss weil Russland dann kein eurasisches Land mehr ist. Er schreibt auch unter anderem dass die USA darauf achten müssen dass in Europa kein Bündnis entstehen darf dass den USA ihre Stellung als Weltmacht streitig machen könnte. Von Deutschland spricht er explizit als tributpflichtigen Vasallen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

Selbstverständlich darf Putin bei einem souveränen Nachbarstaat militiärisch intervenieren, wenn die politischen Entwicklungen dort nicht zu seinen Wünschen verlaufen. Naiv wer anderes denkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Richtig, schließlich hat Putin viele Jahre lang mitbekommen, dass der Westen das mit der NATO genauso handhabt.

Putin hat sich einfach das Verhalten abgeguckt.


----------



## JePe (22. März 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wen hätte es denn gejuckt, wenn Russland "protestiert" hätte?



Was juckt es Russland, wenn beinahe der gesamte Rest der Welt gegen die russische Landnahme der Krim und das Installieren von Warlords im Osten der Ukraine protestiert?

Genau das wird aber verlangt und nur das wird zugestanden, Sanktionen oder Unterstuetzung fuer die gewaehlte Regierung hingegen kategorisch abgelehnt. Doppelmoral? Ich habe gerade ein ganz fieses Dejavu.



Amon schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was gehen die USA oder die EU die inneren Angelegenheiten der Ukraine an?



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als Russland. Entscheidend ist hier nicht, _ob_ es in einer kleiner werdenden und zusehends verflochteneren Welt unterschiedliche Interessen gibt (was wohl keiner, der noch halbwegs alle Tassen im Schrank hat, bestreiten wird) und diese wahrgenommen werden. Die Frage ist, _wie_ diese Interessen wahrgenommen werden. Und Russland hat sich fuer einen unerklaerten Krieg entschieden. So wie zuvor z. B. in Transnistrien (warum akzeptiert Moskau hier keine Sezession? wo es doch sonst so auf freie Willensbildung bedacht ist), 

Dein Vergleich waere erst dann zulaessig, wenn sich russische und NATO-Urlauber gegenueberstuenden. Und ich habe in diesem Thread zusehends das Gefuehl, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, die am lautstaerksten davor warnen, es sich in Wahrheit im innigsten wuenschen.



Amon schrieb:


> Der Autor schreibt sogar dass die Ukraine von Russland getrennt werden muss weil Russland dann kein eurasisches Land mehr ist.



1997 - darauf geht die Schrift ja nach Deinen Worten zurueck - war die Ukraine nicht russisch. sondern ein souveraener Staat; die Krim eingeschlossen, wenngleich mit Sonderstatus. Hoffen wir, das dem Autor nicht noch mehr Fauxpas´ unterlaufen sind ... Alleine das laesst mich glauben, dass meine Entscheidung, das Buch nicht zu lesen, richtig war.


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Hauptsache das alte Feindbild vom bösen Russen wird wieder raus gekramt.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Hauptsache das alte Feindbild vom bösen Russen wird wieder raus gekramt.



Es gibt Dinge, die muss man nicht rauskramen. In diesem Fall tut Putin ja alles, das Bild das man von ihm hat, zu bestätigen.

Übrigens: nicht "böser Russe" sondern "böse russische Machthaber".


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

JePe, ja Ukraine war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ein freier und souveräner Staat aber das russische und das ukrainische Volk hatten schon immer ein gutes Verhältnis. 

Ach ja, der Autor wird wohl wissen wovon er schreibt:

Zbigniev Brzezinski, geboren 1928 in Warschau, war von 1977 bis 1981 Sicherheitsberater von US Präsident Carter. Heute ist er Professor für amerikanische Außenpolitik an der John Hopkins Universität in Baltimore und Berater am Zentrum für Strategische und Internationale Studien (CSIS) in Washington DC.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

Rechtsextreme bei ?Konservativem Forum? in St. Petersburg
NPD-Politiker Udo Voigt stellt sich hinter Putins Ukraine-Politik - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russia Hosting Europe?s Neo-Nazis, Nationalists and Anti-Semites, Putin Supporters All | The Interpreter
Ist ja mal eine illustre Truppe die dort Putin huldigt. Aber wie war das doch gleich? Alle anderen sind etwas naiv? 



JePe schrieb:


> 1997


Hier beginnt ja schon der größte Witz an der Geschichte. Man versucht ernsthaft ein 18 Jahre altes Buch über geopolitische Strategien auf die Gegenwart anzuwenden. Da fragt man sich ernsthaft, mit was für alten und überholten Schinken man als nächstes um die Ecke kommt. Nostradamus, die Bibel oder gar die Barbarossa-Sage? 
Das mittlerweile ganz andere Rahmenbedingungen, etc. herrschen, übersieht man einfach komplett, ebenso das Bush Jr. I + II die Vorstellungen des Autors, wie es denn zu sein hätte, mal gründlich einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.

Apropos Neocons:
Putin's desire to stay in power should not be underestimated: Bolton on Fox Business' 'Varney & Co.' - AEI


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Ja, 18 jJahre alt! Lese und staune:

Unter den gegenwärtigen Umständen wird die NATO Osterweiterung - vermutlich bis spätestens 1999 - allen
Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Polen, die Tschechische Republik
und Ungarn einbegreifen. Nach diesem ersten, aber bedeutsamen Schritt dürfte jede weitere Ausdehnung des Bündnisses entweder mit einer Erweiterung der EU zusammenfallen
oder einer solchen folgen.

Jetzt der interessante Teil.


Infolgedessen wird der Prozess der EU-Erweiterung und der
Ausdehnung des transatlantischen Sicherheitssystems wahrscheinlich in wohlüberlegten Etappen voranschreiten. Unter der
Voraussetzung, dass Amerika und Westeuropa an ihrem Engagement festhalten, könnte ein theoretischer aber vorsichtig realistischer Zeitplan für diese Etappen folgendermaßen aussehen:
1.Spätestens 1999 werden die ersten neuen Mitglieder aus Mitteleuropa in die NATO aufgenommen sein, wenn auch ihr
Betritt zur EU vermutlich nicht vor 2002 oder 2003 erfolgen
wird.
2. In der Zwischenzeit wird die EU Beitrittsverhandlungen mit
den baltischen Republiken aufnehmen, und auch die NATO
wird sich in der Frage einer Mitgliedschaft dieser Staaten sowie
Rumäniens vorwärts bewegen, deren Beitritt mutmaßlich 2005
abgeschlossen sein dürfte. Irgendwann in diesem Stadium werden wohl die anderen Balkanstaaten die für Beitrittskandidaten
erforderlichen Voraussetzungen ebenfalls erfüllen.

3. Der Beitritt der baltischen Staaten könnte vielleicht auch
Schweden und Finnland dazu bewegen, eine Mitgliedschaft in
der NATO in Erwägung zu ziehen.
4. Irgendwann zwischen 2005 und 2010 sollte die Ukraine für
ernsthafte Verhandlungen sowohl mit der EU als auch mit der
NATO bereit sein, insbesondere wenn das Land in der Zwischenzeit bedeutende Fortschritte bei seinen innenpolitischen
Reformen vorzuweisen und sich deutlicher als ein mitteleuropä-
ischer Staat ausgewiesen hat.

1997(!) Geschrieben!

Realität:


Am 12. März 1999 traten Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn der NATO bei. Im November 2002 lud
die NATO, beim NATO-Gipfel in Prag, die Länder Bulgarien,
Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Rumänien, die Slowakei und Slowenien zu Verhandlungen über einen NATO-Beitritt ein. Am 29.
März 2004 traten diese sieben Länder der NATO offiziell bei.

Edit:

Punkt 4 solltest du mal genauer lesen und dann vielleicht mal auf den Kalender gucken! Aber hauptsache erst mal wieder irgendeine NPD Schei**e posten um Putin mit Nazis in Verbindung zu bringen. Ich glaube den Hitlervergleich hatte der Spiegel vor längerer Zeit schon gebracht aber die Nazis in der ukrainischen "Regierung" werden schön ignoriert.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2015)

Hat der Gutste auch Russlands Neoimperialismus vorrausgesehen, denn man ja in der Ukraine bewundern kann?


----------



## JePe (22. März 2015)

Zu den Beweggruenden der ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt-Staaten, sich buchstaeblich in die NATO zu fluechten, hatte ich ja schon mehrfach etwas geschrieben. Das gegenwaertige russische Gebaren wird diese Tendenz wohl kaum stoppen. Insoweit mag das zitierte Geschreibsel unterhaltsam und auch tatsaechlich in Teilen eingetreten sein - eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob all dies Teil eines Masterplans oder die Konsequenz der russischen Aussenpolitik ist, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Amon (22. März 2015)

Dann lies es doch einfach! Gibts als PDF im Netz. Was der Mann da schreibt hat alles Hand und Fuß.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Diese Berater und ihre Kompetenz, sind doch eher Wunschträume und panische Ängste. Haben Großmächte irgendwie 
so an sich. Wir sollten in der Hinsicht eher auf unsere europäische Sichtweise vertrauen und nicht auf die Amerikanische oder Russische.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die muss man nicht rauskramen. In diesem Fall tut Putin ja alles, das Bild das man von ihm hat, zu bestätigen.
> 
> Übrigens: nicht "böser Russe" sondern "böse russische Machthaber".



Der böse russische Machthaber, der übrigens vom russischen Volk gewählt wurde.

Warum dürfen wir eigentlich unser Staatsoberhaupt nicht selber wählen? Aber über andere Länder echauffieren


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum dürfen wir eigentlich unser Staatsoberhaupt nicht selber wählen? Aber über andere Länder echauffieren


Hach ja zeig mir die große Macht die von Gauck ausgeht.
Ist unser Präsident Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte?
Nein, das ist Uschi bzw. Merkel und auf deren Wahl hatten wir einen erheblichen Einfluss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

Habe ich etwas von "Macht" gesagt? Fakt ist, das man uns nicht mal zutraut, das eigenen Staatsoberhaupt zu wählen.

Aber sich über die Wahl fremder Staatsoberhäupter echauffieren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Es geht aber um die Macht, wie immer. 
Wir wählen die Personen die die Macht haben und nur darum geht es.
Ist es dir wichtig einen "Grüß August" zu wählen?


----------



## Quat (23. März 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Allensbach-Studie: Die Grenzen der russischen Propaganda


Das die russische Propaganda nicht nur für Russland eine sehr bittere Pille ist, unumstritten wie ich finde!
Das Ganze aber mit einem Artikel der faz in die Diskusion einbringen, ist grotesker den je!
Hier wird ständig Spiegel, Welt, Zeit und weiterer Moloch zitiert. Wie krank! Die machen doch genau das Gleiche! Wie hervorragend die ihr perfides Handwerk verstehen, liest man nicht zu letzt, genau hier.
Ihr streitet euch auf über 367 Seiten wer der schlimmere Bösewicht ist! Anstatt zusammen zu treten!


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Super Diskusionsgrundlage!
> Weißt du eigentlich, dass Jesus am 14.5.13 AD schon behauptet haben soll, dass Gott 'n Arsch ist?
> Nicht ich sondern Jesus selbst, soll das gesagt haben! Ich nehme natürlich Abstand von dieser Behauptung!
> Merkste was?


War das eine Diskussionsgrundlage??? 

Ich habe jetzt leider nicht verstanden, warum du mir erklären wolltest, wieso diese Filmemacherin das umstrittene "Zitat von Bismark" in ihrem Film verwendet hat!
Es ging nie um den Film!
Es geht um Propaganda und Aburteilung ohne Beweis.
Man kann sagen, dass Zweifel an der Echtheit des Zitates bestehen, von mir aus auch "starke" Zweifel und die werden so lange bleiben, bis diese Filmemacherin ihre Quelle verrät.  Nein man urteilt! 
Urteilen kann man darüber aber nur, wenn  die  Bismark-Stiftung alle überlieferten Zitate Bismarks  besitzen würde.

Aber Aburteilungen scheinen schon so zur Gewohnheit geworden zu sein, dass es auch kaum jemanden noch stört, dass z.B. der Absturz der MH17 nicht aufgeklärt wird!


Unhaltbare Zustände auf der Krim!
Selbst die Krimtataren finden es laut Forbes auf der Krim schön...


> "Die Vereinigten Staaten und die Europäische Union, die den Krim-Beitritt zu Russland nicht anerkennen wollen, versuchen, so Forbes, die Krimer „vor sich selbst zu retten“. Doch sind die Bewohnter der Halbinsel glücklich dort, wo sie jetzt sind. „Eine Umfrage nach der anderen zeigt, dass die Einheimischen — egal ob Ukrainer, ethnische Russen oder Tataren – einig sind: das Leben mit Russland ist besser als das Leben mit der Ukraine....“
> 
> Weiterlesen: Forbes: Krim ist glücklich mit Russland und will keine ?Rettung? aus dem Westen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Battle for Donetsk 

Battle for Donetsk - Battle for DonetskBattle for Donetsk

Versucht mal zu gewinnen!


----------



## apap (23. März 2015)

Russische Internettrolle: Online pöbeln für Putin - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. März 2015)

Ich muss mal bei Kreml anrufen. Ich poste soviel "pro-russisch" und habe bisher nicht einen Rubel gesehen, dass kann doch gar nicht sein 

BTW: Wer bezahlt eig. die die ganzen westlichen Internettrolle?


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

@Kaaruzo 
Ignorieren hat man mir auch schon vorgeworfen.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. März 2015)

Da jubiliert mein KenJebsen Groupie Herz... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N_O2keUOLU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2015)

taliboon schrieb:


> Naja, es war nun eben keine Annektion. Das Problem ist ja erstmal das die Situation sehr komplex und verwirrend ist - aber die Bürger auf der Krim zählen sich nunmal deutlich eher zu Russland, was einfach an der Geschichte der Ukraine liegt. Die Bevölkerung auf der Krim wurde also nicht gegen ihren Willen, in Kabinen mit Militär getrieben, sondern war ja sehr froh um die Hilfe Russlands. Das alles ist bis zu diesem Punkt nunmal sehr viel näher an einer Sezession (Die Abspaltung eines Gebiets aus einem bestehenden Landesgefüge) dran als eben an einer Annektion.
> Natürlich halt Russland auf der Krim militärisch interveniert, das spreche ich doch auch garnicht ab. Aber man sollte doch darum bemüht sein zu verstehen was Russland zu dieser Aktion motiviert hat



Auf alle Fälle wurden sie nicht durch eine Hilfegesuch oder irgend eine andere repräsentative Äußerung der Bevölkerung der Krim dazu getrieben. Abgesehen davon, dass es -entgegen deiner obigen Behauptungen- bis heute keine international anerkennbare Äußerung dieser Form gibt, sind russische Truppen lange vor Herausbildung irgend einer geschlossenen zivilen Meinung auf der Krim einmarschiert.
Die Gründe dafür kommen also ausschließlich aus Russland und kennen tut sie wohl nur Putin. Aber wenn das Ergebnis "Territorialgewinn" ist (aber nicht "deutliche Verbesserung der Lebensumstände"), muss ich nicht lange spekulieren, was Teil der Gründe gewesen sein könnte.



> Ich glaube nicht das den Ukrainern damit gedient ist wenn wir und Russland so tun als hätte keine Seite drastische Fehler begangen, wir zerreissen doch damit die Ukraine so wie ein paar bescheuerte die an einem Kind rumziehen.



Was genau für Fehler hat die nicht-russische Seite denn im Falle der Krim gemacht? Vorrausgegangen war die unreguläre Absetzung einer ohnehin nicht ihr Amt wahrnehmden Regierung, der eine vollkommen reguläre, parlamentarisch ernannte Übergangs- und schlussendlich eine demokratisch gewählte reguläre Regierung folgten. Irgendwelche Fehler in Bezug auf Regionen mit Krim-ähnlichen Bedingungen, aber ohne militärische Aktivitäten von Russen, würden mir spontan keine 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich irgendein Verhalten Russlands verurteilen, oder gar Sanktionen gutheißen, wenn der Westen für vergleichbares Handeln, einfach gar nichts bekommt?



Andere Leute würden das Verhalten verurteilen, weil sie eine eigene, differenzierte Meinung haben und das Verhalten Russlands falsch finden.

Was passieren muss, ehe du ein Verhalten Russlands verurteilst, kann vermutlich niemand in diesem Thread beantworten, außer dir selbst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere Leute würden das Verhalten verurteilen, weil sie eine eigene, differenzierte Meinung haben und das Verhalten Russlands falsch finden.



Ja das wäre ja auch alles schön und gut, wenn Diplomatie und Ereignisse völlig losgelöst von früheren wären. Da die Welt aber so * nicht * funktioniert, muss man Ereignisse immer im Zusammenhang sehen.

Und die lassen mich (mit meiner eigenen und durchaus differenzierten Meinung) zu dem Schluss kommen, dass man Russlands Verhalten als falsch bezeichnen * kann * aber eben nicht schlimmer oder aber verwerflicher als das was andere Länder und/oder Organisationen in der Vergangenheit getan haben. 

Und wenn ich da denn Vergleich aufstelle, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Sanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G8 für das vorliegende Verhalten Russland, völlig überzogen sind.

Und genau diese Ungleichbehandlung Russlands habe ich (und andere auch) völlig zurecht als Doppelmoral und Heuchelei bezeichnet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was passieren muss, ehe du ein Verhalten Russlands verurteilst, kann vermutlich niemand in diesem Thread beantworten, außer dir selbst.



Doch, wenn man denn gewillt wäre, ernsthaft zu antworten. Die Frage ist doch simpel. 

Was hat Russland so verwerfliches getan (im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern der jüngere Geschichte), das einen Ausschluss aus der G8 und diese Wirtschaftssanktionen rechtfertigt? 

PS: Hätte Russland behauptet, auf der Krim wären Massenvernichtungswaffen, wäre die Besetzung der Krim dann legitim?

Oder hätte Putin, die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan mit Drohnen töten müssen? Hätte er dann einen Friedensnobelpreis bekommen?


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Intervention hat viele Gesichter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTTUbG5uArg


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Hör besser mal auf Russlands Taten mit denen der USA zu vergleichen. 
Führt zu nichts, weil die USA selbst genug ******* gebaut haben.


----------



## Amon (23. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Da jubiliert mein KenJebsen Groupie Herz...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N_O2keUOLU



hehe

Der Kornblum... 

Schön dass einer mal ausspricht was Sache ist. 

Da passt wieder schön Brzezinski:



> ne">   In
> seiner westlichen Randzone - Europa - ballt sich noch immer ein
> Großteil der politischen und wirtschaftlichen Macht der Erde
> zusammen; der Osten des Kontinents - also Asien - ist seit einiger Zeit zu einem wichtigen Zentrum wirtschaftlichen Wachstums geworden und gewinnt zunehmend politischen Einfluss.
> ...


----------



## Quat (23. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> War das eine Diskussionsgrundlage???


Na ebend nicht! Genauso wenig wie ich mich hinstellen kann und irgend etwas zitiren kann, ohne Quellenangabe, kann es auch kein anderer.
Ohne Quelle gibt es kein Zitat! Ohne Quelle ist alles nur ausgedacht!
Und somit ebend gerade keine Diskusionsgrundlage!
Bau ich jetzt aber meine Argumente auf gerade diesem Erdachten auf, sind meine Argumente einfach falsch. Und wenn ich jetzt noch um diesen Umstand weiß, dann lüge ich schlicht weg.
Reihe mich also bei Springer, Bertelsmann etc. und deren russischen Pedanten ein.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle wurden sie nicht durch eine Hilfegesuch oder irgend eine andere repräsentative Äußerung der Bevölkerung der Krim dazu getrieben. Abgesehen davon, dass es -entgegen deiner obigen Behauptungen- bis heute keine international anerkennbare Äußerung dieser Form gibt, *sind russische Truppen lange vor Herausbildung irgend einer geschlossenen zivilen Meinung auf der Krim einmarschiert.*



Glaub mir, die Meinung ist schon entstanden, da waren einige Jungs in der russischen Truppe noch flüssig.
Mein Vater hat bei der Schwarzmeerflotte gedient, sowohl vor dem Zerfall der SU als auch danach. Er ist dort groß geworden und lebte mit meiner Mutter, die aus Kiew kam, in Sevastopol bis ich eineinhalb Jahre alt war. Dann hat er aufgehört zu dienen und wir sind nach Cherson/Kherson umgezogen.
Beide konnten mir bestätigen, dass schon damals sich die Russen und die Ukrainer nicht wirklich gut ausstehen konnten. Natürlich gab es auch solche Ausnahmen, wie meine Eltern. Aber die Menschen auf der Krim wurden von der ukr. Regierung wie Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt wurden.
Dieser Zorn und die Abneigung hatte sich zwar ein paar Mal in Proteste umgewandelt. Aber diese wurden einfach nicht beachtet. 
Und die Wut und die Abneigung kochten still weiter.
Bis der Maidan das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.
Für die Menschen auf der Krim war es eher wie eine Wohltat und Erlösung. 
Ich hab schon viele Berichte und Fotos gesehen, die eindeutig Belegen, dass momentan erstmals seit dem Zerfall der SU wieder in die Infrastruktur der Krim investiert wird.
Ich sage nicht, dass dort ein Wunder oder ein Wirtschaftsboom passiert. Aber die Lage bessert sich zunehmend.
Während in der Ukraine immer mehr in einen Krieg investiert wird, an dem nicht nur die Ost-Ukraine leidet, sondern auch der Rest der Ukraine.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Na ebend nicht! Genauso wenig wie ich mich hinstellen kann und irgend etwas zitiren kann, ohne Quellenangabe, kann es auch kein anderer.
> Ohne Quelle gibt es kein Zitat! Ohne Quelle ist alles nur ausgedacht!
> Und somit ebend gerade keine Diskusionsgrundlage!
> Bau ich jetzt aber meine Argumente auf gerade diesem Erdachten auf, sind meine Argumente einfach falsch. Und wenn ich jetzt noch um diesen Umstand weiß, dann lüge ich schlicht weg.
> Reihe mich also bei Springer, Bertelsmann etc. und deren russischen Pedanten ein.



Was hast du denn  für ein Problem?
Toll dass du erkannt hast, dass das keine Diskussionsgrundlage ist!
Ich habe *kein* Bismark-Zitat ohne Quelle verwendet, noch nicht einmal dieses  spezielle Zitat in den Thread gebracht!
...also was willst du von mir? 

Die Bismarkstiftung schrieb:


> Dass wir trotz eingehender Recherchen Bismarck nicht als den Urheber der prägnanten Worte belegen können, heißt allerdings wie in anderen Fällen nicht, dass sie nicht doch ein verifizierbares Bismarck-Zitat sein könnten. ....


...und dieses Argument soll ich bei einer Wertung ignorieren und jemanden nur auf Grund von Informationen eines Propaganda-Artikels des Spiegel  aburteilen?
Bring mir Fakten, die beweisen, dass das Zitat eine Lüge ist!
Ansonsten kannst du dir deine Argumentation sparen! 
Dann reihst du dich bei Springer, Bertelsmann etc und deren russischer Pedanten ein!






			
				http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2015/03/23/nato-schutzschild-moskau-warnt-daenemark-vor-russischen-atomraketen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Russland hat Dänemark gewarnt, sich an dem Nato-Raketenabwehrsystem zu beteiligen. Dadurch könnten dänische Kriegsschiffe zu Zielen von russischen Atomraketen werden. Russland kritisiert das System seit langem, weil entgegen den Vereinbarungen mit den Amerikanern für die Russen nicht ersichtlich sei, welche Ziele von den Raketen angesteuert werden....
> 
> *Auch europäische Militärexperten haben schon vor einiger Zeit eingeräumt, dass Russland bei einem Raketenstart durch das in Europa stationierte System nicht erkennen könne, welches Ziel das Geschoss anfliege, berichtet die dpa. Im Fall eines Raketenstarts würden deshalb russische Abwehrsysteme aktiviert – samt Atomarsenal.
> Russland hatte den USA den gemeinsamen Aufbau einer Raketenabwehr angeboten. Alle Versuche einer Kooperation waren letztlich gescheitert. Russland hatte vom Westen keine schriftliche Garantie erhalten, dass das System nicht gegen die Atommacht gerichtet ist. Außerdem hatten russische Militärs gefordert, beim möglichen Betrieb einer in Europa stationierten Anlage selbst dort ein Recht auf Anwesenheit zu haben.*


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Nenne mir eine Quelle dieses Zitats von vor 1933...


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Ich muss nichts mit Quellen belegen, was ich nie gesagt oder als Zitat verwendet habe!
Warum fragst du nicht die Produzenten des Films? 
...aber mach das höflich, damit sie keinen Grund haben, nicht antworten zu müssen!


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2015)

Es ist einfach unlogisch, dass er das gesagt haben soll.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Da stimme ich dir zu!
Darum kann man auch sagen, dass es begründete Zweifel an der Echtheit des Zitates gibt!
Es aber als Fakt der bewussten  Lüge (als Fake) abzuurteilen,  ist nicht objektiv!


----------



## Quat (23. März 2015)

Schlumpi ich hab dich *nur* "benutz" um auf diese angebliche Zitat ein zu gehen. Mehr nicht!
Weil ebend ein "Zitat" ohne Quelle nur Geschwafel ist.
Und natürlich kann ich nicht belegen, dass es dieses Zitat nicht gibt! Der Beweiß von Nichtexistenz ist grundsätzlich kaum bis gar nicht möglich. Weshalb gibt es wohl immer noch Religionen?
Genau so wenig werd ich einer Bismarckstiftung glauben! Nur in diesem Fall, wär sie ganz leicht zu wiederlegen, wenn es möglich ist. ("ist" nicht "wäre")
Um noch mal auf Propaganda zurück zu kommen;
Dem "Durchschnittsdeutschen" vorzuwerfen, dass er eher antirussisch eingestellt ist, kann man machen, wird nur nix bringen! Wie lang wird er schon mit diesem Feindbild gefüttert? Wer soll dem widerstehen, seit Geburt an?! Gleichzeitig wird ihm eingehämmert, er sei "mündig"! Seit Geburt an!
Egal was man Putin und seinen Medien für Propaganda vorwerfen kann (und sollte!), gegen deutsche Medien sind die 'n Witz mit Anlauf!


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. März 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Schlumpi ich hab dich *nur* "benutz" um auf diese angebliche Zitat ein zu gehen. Mehr nicht!
> Weil ebend ein "Zitat" ohne Quelle nur Geschwafel ist.


Du hast mich also  "nur benutz*t" -* was für eine plumpe Rechtfertigung für miese Argumentation ist das denn? 
Du hast dich nur auf meinen Beitrag gestürzt und vorhergehende Post's gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen!
....und du argumentierst/diskutierst schon wieder am Thema vorbei!
Dein "Nichtexistenz-Beweis nicht möglich-Argument" zieht nicht - und ist total überflüssig! ...und du unterstellt schon wieder anderen, dass sie lügen!
Finde heraus, warum die Filmemacher auf die Frage nach der Quelle des Zitats so reagiert haben!
Frage sie höflich nach ihrer Quelle, aber bleib bei den Fakten!
Wenn es ein" Bismark-Zitat" war, ist der Beweis möglich! 
...und so lange du keine neuen Informationen bieten  kannst, ist das Thema für mich erledigt!



Quat schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Propaganda zurück zu kommen;
> Dem "Durchschnittsdeutschen" vorzuwerfen, dass er eher antirussisch  eingestellt ist, kann man machen, wird nur nix bringen! Wie lang wird er  schon mit diesem Feindbild gefüttert? Wer soll dem widerstehen, seit  Geburt an?! Gleichzeitig wird ihm eingehämmert, er sei "mündig"! Seit  Geburt an!


Was ist ein "Durchschnittsdeutscher" für dich?
Ist das so, dass die Deutschen antrussisch eingestellt sind? Beweise das!
Die Aussage, dass alle Deutschen von Geburt an mit einem "antirussischen" Feindbild gefüttert wurden, ist falsch!
Betreibst du gerade Propaganda und wenn ja für wen?


----------



## Quat (24. März 2015)

Hallo!
Wenn sich jemand hinstellt, ein Zitat erbringt, dies aber nicht belegt, ist es bis zum Beleg falsch!
Ein Zitat ist erst ein Zitat mit Angabe der Quelle. Die Quelle muß nicht persönlich erbracht werden aber sie muß zumindest erbringbar sein!
In sofern ist dieses Bismarckzitat natürlich gelogen! Weil entstanden mit dem Wissen, dass es ebend nicht zitiert sondern erdacht ist! Dies gilt bis zum Beweiß!
Und natürlich! Lege ich meine Meinung dar, ist das eine Form von Propaganda! Unbestritten!
Propaganda für meine Meinung!
"Durchschnittsdeutscher" und "alle Deutschen" ist zugegeben denkbar dämlich formuliert.
Ich weiß aber auch zugeben immer noch nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll.
Zu mindest "alle Deutschen" würd ich gern in "die meisten" ändern.
Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass "die Deutschen" antirussisch eingestellt sind.
Aber sehr wohl, dass es nicht verwunderlich wäre.


----------



## JePe (24. März 2015)

... nur dass ich das auch alles richtig verstehe:

Wenn A ein Filmchen von B verlinkt, in welchem C ein Zitat unterstellt wird, dann wird so lange die Unschuldsvermutung angewandt, bis zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist, dass das Zitat sinnentstellt oder zur Gaenze frei erfunden ist?

Was fuer eine Trollhoehle.


----------



## Quat (24. März 2015)

Ich seh be Zitaten ganz klar eine Erklärungspflicht! Ohne Quelle kann ich nicht zitieren, also kann ich die Quelle auch darlegen.
Unschuldsvermutung,  nettes Argument! Danke


----------



## Amon (24. März 2015)

Also mir (Jahrgang 74) wurde noch beigebracht dass der Russe der Feind ist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. März 2015)

@Quat
Dir auch einen guten Morgen ,

So schnell geantwortet und die neuen Info's, die du bringen solltest, "vergessen"?
Einen Beweis für deine Aussage, dass die Deutschen antirussisch eingestellt sind, hast du trotz meiner Bitte auch nicht gebracht. 
Muss ich daraus schließen, dass du mit deiner Aussage gelogen hast?
Das ist deine Argumentationslogik! 

Wenn die USA sagt, dass die Separatisten (um wieder vom Off Topic wegzukommen) die MH17 abgeschossen haben und das nicht beweisen, hat die USA dann gelogen?


----------



## Putinversteher (24. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Gründe dafür kommen also ausschließlich aus Russland und kennen tut sie wohl nur Putin. Aber wenn das Ergebnis "Territorialgewinn" ist (aber nicht "deutliche Verbesserung der Lebensumstände"), muss ich nicht lange spekulieren, was Teil der Gründe gewesen sein könnte.



Lieber Gott, ich frage mich was in dir und teilen der Bevölkerung abgeht die wirklich von so einer Situation ausgehen und daran glauben. Mal ganz im erst, wenn Russland eine Sache im völligem Überfluss hat - dann ist das Territorium bzw. Landesfläche. Meinste wirklich Putin braucht da noch das bischen Land auf der Krim ? Das wäre so als würde Saudi Arabien ein Nachbar Land überfallen um eine Aral Tankstelle dort zu besetzen....  - Du rühmst dich doch im Pegida Thread deiner "neutralen differenzierten" Meinung - dann schalt sie bitte auch mal in diesem Konflikt ein... Bin echt Sprachlos...


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. März 2015)

Ich hatte gestern das Antikriegsspiel "Battle for Donetsk" hier verlinkt. 
Ihr hattet 21,5 Stunden Zeit und keiner hat es   geschafft zu gewinnen????  


Klarer Fall für Nachhilfe!!!

Ihr schaut euch jetzt dieses Video an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkPcyMxjlEY

...und nun werdet ihr einen kleinen Text mit mindestens 700 Anschlägen pro Beitrag verfassen, in dem ihr, die euch aufgefallenen Logikfehler dieser Argumentation aufführt und erläutert! 
(Wir als Deutsche sollten doch diesen gestern geposteten "Putintrollen" eine Konkurenz bieten )
Sollte jemand keine Logikfehler finden, ist er natürlich von dieser Arbeit befreit!
 48 Stunden Zeit


----------



## stoepsel (24. März 2015)

Putin geht es nicht um das Land, ihm geht es darum, seine Bevölkerung so weit zu stabilisieren und Wieder zu vergrößern , dass das Bruttoinlandsprodukt wieder nach oben geht und nicht nach Unten! Nach dem Zerfall der UDSSR sind Russland , ich glaube, fast 60% der ehemaligen Bevölkerung abhanden gekommen. Und, wenn es überwiegend russisch ist und die Einwohner dort auch zu Russland gehören wollen, dann is es doch ok, wenn man sich als Krim Russland anschließt... ?! Die Art und Weise steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Quat (24. März 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> So schnell geantwortet und die neuen Info's, die du bringen solltest, "vergessen"?
> Einen Beweis für deine Aussage, dass die Deutschen antirussisch eingestellt sind, hast du trotz meiner Bitte auch nicht gebracht.
> Muss ich daraus schließen, dass du mit deiner Aussage gelogen hast?
> Das ist deine Argumentationslogik!


Danke, dir wirklich einen Guten Morgen!
Du windest dich wie ein Aal. Was du verlangst bin ich nicht bereit zu leisten, warum auch! Wie meine Worte interpretiert werden, nicht unbedingt meine Verantwortung. Mir wiederholt Worte in den Mund legen (ich hoffe nur auf Basis von Interpretation und nicht absichtlich), schon mal garnicht! Das ist dir (die Absicht, siehe Oben) mit "alle Deutschen" schon ein mal gelungen. Was ein mal klappt?
In sofern erkenn' ich keine Lüge. Hier im Forum ist das Zitieren recht einfach. Zeig sie mir und ich werde versuchen, mich zu erklären.
Und sorry wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin, die Einflußnahme deutscher Medien der letzten hundert Jahre, mit Auswirkung auf die deutsche Gesellschaft, in wenige Worte kleiden zu können. Ich fühl mich nicht mal grundsätzlich dazu fähig. Aber meinen Eindruck davon, den kann ich darlegen.


----------



## Anticrist (24. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Lieber Gott, ich frage mich was in dir und teilen der Bevölkerung abgeht die wirklich von so einer Situation ausgehen und daran glauben. Mal ganz im erst, wenn Russland eine Sache im völligem Überfluss hat - dann ist das Territorium bzw. Landesfläche. Meinste wirklich Putin braucht da noch das bischen Land auf der Krim ? Das wäre so als würde Saudi Arabien ein Nachbar Land überfallen um eine Aral Tankstelle dort zu besetzen....  - Du rühmst dich doch im Pegida Thread deiner "neutralen differenzierten" Meinung - dann schalt sie bitte auch mal in diesem Konflikt ein... Bin echt Sprachlos...



Putins Aussage, das er die Krim als historischen Teil Russlands sieht und daher beansprucht, blendest du mal wieder vollkommen aus? Oder hast du an der Stelle einen blinden Fleck im Gehirn, der alles abschaltet das nicht in dein Weltbild passt..
Ja Russland hat mehr als "genügend" Land... bitte definiere doch "genügend" in diesem Zusammenhang.. und trotzdem hat man sich die Krim einverleibt... komisch das du diesen Widerspruch nicht erkennen willst.. blinder Fleck?!


----------



## Putinversteher (24. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Putins Aussage, das er die Krim als historischen Teil Russlands sieht und daher beansprucht, blendest du mal wieder vollkommen aus? Oder hast du an der Stelle einen blinden Fleck im Gehirn, der alles abschaltet das nicht in dein Weltbild passt..
> Ja Russland hat mehr als "genügend" Land... bitte definiere doch "genügend" in diesem Zusammenhang.. und trotzdem hat man sich die Krim einverleibt... komisch das du diesen Widerspruch nicht erkennen willst.. blinder Fleck?!



Nein, das blende ich nicht aus und habe schon zur genüge (wie auch oft genug schon andere) in diesem Thread begründet, man hat Russland schlicht und ergreifend die Pistole an den Kopf gehalten und sie zu diesem Schritt gezwungen (die alternative wäre gewesen den einzigen Zugang für das Schwarzmeer, einen der größten Truppenstützpunkte inkl. Nuklearer Bewaffnung usw. einer großen Gefahr auszusetzen, bzw. sogar quasi in NATO Hände zu übergeben, dazu noch riesige Ökonomische Schäden in Russland dadurch das Zollfrei Europäische Produkte nach Russland gekommen wären, dazu immernoch die Raketenabwehrschild Situation ect, und sicherlich noch einige weniger schwerwiegende Gründe) nochmal zum 3. Millionensten mal (komisch das ihr da den vorgeworfenen "blinden Fleck" habt - die Ukraine war die berühmte Rote Linie die man nicht übertreten hätte sollen, das war allen Parteien bekannt, das war selbst Hans und Franz auf der Straße bekannt die keine Ahnung von Geopolitik haben, man wollte/konnte trotzdem nicht die Finger davon lassen und muss sich jetzt eben mit dieser Situation auseinandersetzen, in der Russland ab der Krim die Schotten dicht gemacht hat.

Ich weiß Russland ist ein Imperialistisches Wahnsinniges Land das den ganzen Tag nur in Angst vor der Nato lebt und den wenigen Rest des Tages die Übernahme der Welt plant, aber ich würde hier fast vor Freude heulen wenn ihr nicht immer ausbledet welchen Vorlauf der Maidan usw. hatte (Orangene Revolution als Beispiel, die innerhalb der Ukraine schon die davor bestehenden Gräben, nochmal verschärft hatte - das Assozierungsabkommen, der Putsch, ect. da sind soviele Dinge über Russland hinweg gelaufen die so schädlich waren) die ihr nochmal (und ja ich weiß das wird schon wieder keine rolle für euch spielen) mal in eure Überlegungen mit einbeziehen solltet.

Bildlich gesprochen verhält sich euer "Weltbild" gerade so - die EU/NATO haben permanent Russland geschubbst, angespuckt ect. - Russland hats ab dem Punkt auf dem Maidan (weil es ab da eben nichtmehr kontrollierbar war) euch eben mal für dieses Verhalte auf die Fresse gegeben und jetzt zeigt ihr auf das Barbarische Russland das nur Gewalt einsetzen kann um Länder zu erobern (auch hier nochmal - Russland hat soviel Territorium am Arsch, soviel Platz zur verfügung das es sogar eher ein Nachteil für dieses Land ist als ein Vorteil (von den Rohstoffen innerhalb abgesehen, die natürlich ein riesen Vorteil sind). 

Man bekommt aber mit euch keine Basis für ein vernünftiges Gespräch hier hin, weil ihr eben diesen kompletten Vorlauf einfach ausblendet - euch nur im "bösen Russland" Bild bestätigt seht und Leute wie mich und die anderen hier für "quasi Irre" haltet die mit Aluhüten vor Ken Jebsen Schreinen beten, weil paradoxerweise ja genau uns völlig differenziertes Denken abhanden gekommen ist.. 
(wir sind die guten ganz fest dran glaub, Stopt Putin jetzt, wir sind die guten ganz fest dran glaub, Stopt Putin jetzt !) <- Psychologischer Trick, habe im letzten Jahr gelernt das wohl doch einiges an der Aussage dran ist das die Menschen jede Lüge irgendwann glauben, solange man sie nur oft genug wiederholt....


----------



## stoepsel (24. März 2015)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe... Genau so sieht es aus! Aber was wollen wir hier "reden"... Wir sind doch eh irre...


----------



## xNeo92x (24. März 2015)

Grüne Männchen ohne Hoheitsabzeichen mal anders:
Oligarch Kolomoiski lässt ukrainisches Pipeline-Unternehmen stürmen | Telepolis


----------



## stoepsel (24. März 2015)

Das zeigt doch wieder mal, wer nu wirklich das Problem in Russland darstellt - nicht Putin, sondern die ganzen Oligarchen. Klar, Putin ist mit denen gut Freund , aber eben auch nur so lange, bis Er sich gegen Ihre Interessen stellen sollte. Leider sind diese schweren Jungs auch Russlands Alleinunterhalter, wenn Ihr versteht... 
Was denkt Ihr denn, was passieren würde, wenn Putin mal einen strategischen Fehler macht!? Richtig... nächstes Mal wird Er dabei drauf gehen! Putin hat ja mittlerweile genug Anschläge überlebt, um zu wissen, dass Er nicht so leicht davon kommen würde....


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> nochmal zum 3. Millionensten mal





> Psychologischer Trick, habe im letzten Jahr gelernt das wohl doch  einiges an der Aussage dran ist das die Menschen jede Lüge irgendwann  glauben, solange man sie nur oft genug wiederholt....



Q. E. D.


----------



## stoepsel (24. März 2015)

Na dann beweise doch mal, dass unsere Nachrichten hier überhaupt wahr sind! Einfach das zu glauben, was uns hier in der Primetime aufgetischt wird, ist schon ziemlich naiv...
Es gibt auch Sendungen und Infos ( im deutschen TV ) , die genau das in Frage stellen, was 3Stunden vorher durch die gesamte Presse ging. Schon komisch, wenn man da nicht mal anfängt nachzudenken...


----------



## Ramons01 (24. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Putins Aussage, das er die Krim als historischen Teil Russlands sieht und daher beansprucht, blendest du mal wieder vollkommen aus? Oder hast du an der Stelle einen blinden Fleck im Gehirn, der alles abschaltet das nicht in dein Weltbild passt..



Wenn wir gerade bei historischem Anspruch sind: Philip Hammond der britische Außenminister hat am Wochenende etwas sehr intelligentes abgelassen. Zitat: "_Die illegale Annexion der Krim durch Russland vor einem Jahr, war  ein eklatanter Bruch des Internationalen Rechts. Es zeigte, die totale  Missachtung des Rechts der Ukraine auf Souveränität und territoriale  Integrität, und ich verurteile es im höchsten Masse.__ Wir erkennen das Scheinreferendum vom vergangenen Jahr nicht an, dass  Präsident Putin als Feigenblatt für seinen Landraub benutzte. Dieses  Handeln bedroht die internationale Sicherheit und hat ernsthafte  Konsequenzen auf die Rechtsordnung, welche die Integrität und  Souveränität aller Staaten schützt._"

So gesehen hat Russland einen größeren Anspruch auf die Krim als Großbritannien auf die Falklandinseln und das hat der Vorsitzende des außenpolitischen Ausschusses der Duma, Alexei Pushkov auch deutlich gemacht: "_Achtung, Achtung London: Die Krim hat viel mehr Gründe zu Russland zu gehören, als die Falklands als Teil von Großbritannien._"

Was meint er damit? Nun um klar zu machen, dass die Falklandinseln zu Großbritannien gehören haben die Briten ein Referendum abhalten lassen das mit weit über 90% für Großbritannien war...nur war die Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten britischer Abstammung auf der Insel (aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema).

Heute müsste man die Kolonialpolitik, die die Briten früher betrieben haben, scharf verurteilen und wahrscheinlich hat Argentinien ein größeres Anrecht auf diese Inseln als Großbritannien, doch sie sind trotzdem im britischen Besitz.

Ich möchte mit diesem Beispiel aufzeigen, dass der Westen die ganzen Rechte und Charta die es gibt, einfach auslegt wie es ihm gefällt. Natürlich gab es auf der Krim eine Vorgeschichte die weitaus länger zurückreicht als die Geschichte in der Ukraine. Genauso gibt es eine Vorgeschichte zu den Falklandinseln und ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frech und behaupte das es den Briten vor allem um Rohstoffe geht und um nichts anderes. Russland mit Putin ist einer der erklärten Feinde des Westens, darum wird ein Referendum auf der Krim nicht anerkannt obwohl über 90% für den Anschluss an Russland waren. Auf den Falklandinseln lässt man es einfach gelten und wieso....weil es Großbritannien nützt. Wäre das Referendum von Argentinien gekommen und über 90% wären für Argentinien und somit gegen Großbritannien gewesen, dann wäre es nicht anerkannt worden.

Russland ist kein heiliger und es gibt vieles mit dem ich nicht übereinstimme, aber dennoch kann und will ich nicht ignorieren, dass Westliche Staaten so tun als ob sie "das Gute" sind und mit dem Finger auf Putin und Russland zeigen, obwohl sie selber keinen Deut besser sind.

Übrigens kam die Krim durch einen Rechtswidrigen Akt zur Ukraine, da es aber innerhalb der Sowjetunion war spielte das keine Rolle.

Es gibt kein eindeutiges Recht das dieses Referendum auf der Krim und den Anschluss verbietet. Diverse Gesetze und Rechte sprechen dagegen und genauso viele dafür, da aber der Westen nicht neutral ist und es zu seinem Vorteil auslegt kann man keine Objektive Bewertung der Sachlage erwarten. 

Man sollte auch vorsichtig mit dem Begriff "Annexion" sein, denn eine Annexion ist das einzige was ein Eingreifen von Staaten mit Militärischen Mitteln erlaubt, ansonsten ist die UN-Charta immer auf gewaltfreie Lösungen ausgelegt. Wäre die Krim also wirklich annektiert worden, so wie alle Medien und Staatschefs bei uns im Westen schreien, dann wären die USA und Co. wesentlich aggressiver im Ton und würden weit mehr machen als "nur" Wirtschaftssanktionen aussprechen.







​


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. März 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Putins Aussage, das er die Krim als historischen Teil Russlands sieht und daher beansprucht, blendest du mal wieder vollkommen aus? Oder hast du an der Stelle einen blinden Fleck im Gehirn, der alles abschaltet das nicht in dein Weltbild passt..
> Ja Russland hat mehr als "genügend" Land... bitte definiere doch "genügend" in diesem Zusammenhang.. und trotzdem hat man sich die Krim einverleibt... komisch das du diesen Widerspruch nicht erkennen willst.. blinder Fleck?!



Und du blendest mal wieder vollkommen aus, was zu dieser Situation geführt hat. Solange der * gewählte * Präsident der Ukraine im Amt war, war die Krim auch ukrainisch. Erst als die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vom Maidan, den rechtmäßigen Präsidenten gewaltsam aus seinem Amt entfernt haben, kam es dazu. 

Die Krim wollte dieses illegale Treiben in Kiew nicht mitmachen, und hat sich von der nicht gewählten "Regierung" für Unabhängig erklärt. Aktion > Reaktion. Die Verurschaer für die Kriese in der Ukraine findest du in Kiew, und nicht in Moskau. Aber scheinbar hast du an der Stelle einen blinden Fleck im Gehirn, der alles abschaltet das nicht in dein Weltbild passt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2015)

*Ramons01* 

 Das siehst du falsch. Für die Ukraine wird keiner gegen  eine große Atommacht in den Krieg ziehen. Das ist sie schlicht und  einfach nicht wert. Und der britische Außenminister hat nicht von einem  Referendum gesprochen, sondern von einem Scheinreferendem. Vor zwei Wochen hat sich Putin für dieses Husarenstück selbst gefeiert. Wer nach Putins Geständnissen immer noch glaubt, dass bei diesem Referendum irgendwas von Russland dem Zufall überlassen wurde, bei dem ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Quat (24. März 2015)

So falsch halte ich z.B. den Vergleich mit Falkland nicht.
Allerdings glaube ich auch, Russland hat alles mögliche in Bewegung gesetzt um eine Stationierung von Nato-Raketen auf der Krim zu verhindern.


----------



## stoepsel (24. März 2015)

Hätte ich genauso gemacht!...


----------



## Quat (24. März 2015)

Es wäre zu mindest in einen Strategiespiel ein cleverer Schachzug.
Nur mag ich nicht mit Menschenleben jonglieren.


----------



## Ramons01 (24. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Ramons01*
> 
> Das siehst du falsch. Für die Ukraine wird keiner gegen  eine große Atommacht in den Krieg ziehen. Das ist sie schlicht und  einfach nicht wert. Und der britische Außenminister hat nicht von einem  Referendum gesprochen, sondern von einem Scheinreferendum. Vor zwei Wochen hat sich Putin für dieses Husarenstück selbst gefeiert. Wer nach Putins Geständnissen immer noch glaubt, dass bei diesem Referendum irgendwas von Russland dem Zufall überlassen wurde, bei dem ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Meinst du? Wer sagt das sie für die Ukraine in den Krieg ziehen...hier geht es um Geopolitik, die USA/NATO/Eliten interessieren sich doch nicht für die Ukraine als Staat oder für die Menschen die in ihr Leben. Für die sind das alles Bauern auf einem Schlachtfeld, ein Schlachtfeld das weit weg vom Amerikanischen Kontinent ist..da kann man als ruhig zündeln, sind eh nur die Europäer die draufgehen.
Was ist dann der Unterschied von einem Referendum zu einem Scheinreferendum? Achso klar, ein Referendum wird im Westen anerkannt...
Es war definitiv kein Scheinreferendum, die Mehrheit wollte wirklich zu Russland, kann man ihnen auch nicht verübeln bei allem was zu dieser Zeit los war.

Das Referendum auf den Falklandinseln und in Schottland waren auch nicht anderes als Referenden nur zum Schein. Auf den Inseln waren wie bereits erwähnt fast nur Briten Wahlberechtigt, man hat also von Anfang an alle kritischen Wähler ausgeschlossen und in Schottland hat man extrem gegen eine Abspaltung Stimmung gemacht (und das in der ganzen EU), es wurde nur immer gesagt wie schlimm das doch wäre...ganz abgesehen davon das später Hinweise für einen Wahlbetrug die Runde gemacht haben.
Erkläre mir also nicht, dass auf der Krim ein Scheinreferendum statt gefunden hat, obwohl sogar Beobachter von der EU alles beobachten durften. Es ist immer eine Frage des Nutzens, darum sagt man uns auch wer "Gut und Böse" ist...erspart uns nämlich das nachdenken.



Quat schrieb:


> So falsch halte ich z.B. den Vergleich mit Falkland nicht.
> Allerdings glaube ich auch, Russland hat alles mögliche in Bewegung gesetzt um eine Stationierung von Nato-Raketen auf der Krim zu verhindern.



Ich denke auch das Russland die Lage erkannt hat, auch das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung auf der Krim zu Russland wollte, somit hat sich die Sache quasi von selbst erledigt. Das einzige was Russland tun musste, war das Referendum anzuerkennen und die Krim offiziell aufzunehmen. 

Unsere Medien und Politiker regen sich immer noch darüber auf, dass Putin nicht bei der Grundsteinlegung einer schönen NATO-Basis auf der Krim helfen wollte...vielleicht hat im die Architektur einfach nicht zugesagt wer weiß. 
Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass es immer eine Aktion und eine Reaktion gibt, Fakt ist auch das die NATO nach der Auflösung der Sowjetunion, trotz Versicherungen, immer näher an Russland herangerückt ist und Fakt ist auch das Russland das mit Recht als Bedrohung sieht. Fakt ist auch, dass nur Menschen mit einem IQ eines Steines überzeugt davon sein können, dass der Raketenschild in Europa gegen den Iran gerichtet ist und jetzt will sich Dänemark auch noch beteiligen...die sind ja so nahe am Iran habe ich gehört. 

Es gibt einfach Fakten, die von unseren Medien und Politikern ignoriert werden und wer solche wichtigen Fakten ignoriert muss sich nicht wundern wenn dabei Käse rauskommt sobald er den Mund aufmacht und den bösen Putin beschuldigt.
Kein Politiker einer Großmacht ist ein Heiliger, aber man sollte trotzdem genug Schneid haben die Fakten beim Namen zu nennen um eine ordentliche Diskussion führen zu können.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2015)

?Konservatives Forum? in Sankt Petersburg: Des Kremls neue Freunde
Aber wie war das doch gleich? Alle anderen sind naiv? 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> die USA/NATO/Eliten


Zu Verschwörungstheorien gehören Vernichtungsfantasien... 



> Was ist dann der Unterschied von einem Referendum zu einem Scheinreferendum? Achso klar, ein Referendum wird im Westen anerkannt...


Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass ein normales Referendum eben nicht nur von Europas führenden Rechtsextremen, Kremlins und österreichischen Experten für Heim ins Reich holen beobachtet wird, die auf Kuschel- und Schmusekurs mit Moskau sind, und man sich auch an die formalen Richtlinien hält.
OSCE Chair says Crimean referendum in its current form is illegal and calls for alternative ways to address the Crimean issue | OSCE
Krim-Krise: Bewaffnete verweigern OSZE-Beobachtern Zugang zur Krim | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2015)

*Ramons01* 



Du blendest Fakten aus, nur weil sie deiner Sichtweise nicht dienlich sind.  Zur Krim:

Fakt ist, die Krim wurde von russischen Einheiten besetzt. 
Fakt ist, das Parlament der Krim wurde von selbsternannten Selbstverteidigungskräfen besetzt (bewaffnete Russen, angeführt vom Brandstifter "Strelkow" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcCqrzctxH4). 
Fakt ist, die Regionalregierung wurde daraufhin abgesetzt.
Fakt ist, die Macht übernahm jemand aus einer prorussichen Partei.
Fakt ist, auf dem Stimmzetteln bei der Wahl war keine Wahlmöglichkeit für den Verbleib in der Ukraine.
Fakt ist, dass es keine unabhängigen Beobachter gab, wie z.B. bei der Wahl von Poroschenko und das Abstimmungsergebnis geschummelt und erlogen sein kann.
Fakt ist, das Referendum verstößt gegen die ukrainische Verfassung.
Fakt ist, der Beitritt der Krim zu Russland verstieß gegen die russische Verfassung.
Fakt ist, Russland militärische Intervention auf der Krim verstößt gegen das Budapester Memorandum.
Fakt ist, Putin hat zugegeben,  die Rückholung der Krim nach Russland geplant zu haben.

War das auf den Falklandinseln auch so ähnlich? 

Zur NATO-Erweiterung:

Fakt ist, es gibt keine Verträge darüber, dass osteuropäische Staaten nicht der NATO beitreten dürfen.  
Fakt ist, es gibt nur mündliche Zusicherungen westlicher Politiker, dass eine Osterweiterung der NATO nicht stattfinden wird. Diese wurden allerdings an die Sowjetunion gegeben und diese existiert nicht mehr.
Fakt ist, niemand hat die Oststaaten zum Beitritt der EU oder der NATO gezwungen. Sie haben sich freiwillig dazu entschieden. Was nach Jahrzehnten unter dem Joch Russlands auch nicht verwunderlich ist.
Fakt ist, die Oststaaten sind souverän und haben ein Recht auf freie Bündniswahl und einen eigenen außenpolitischen Kurs.

Lustig übrigens, dass du meinst, die NATO/USA/Eliten wären nicht an den Menschen in der Ukraine interessiert. Für die seien sie nur "Bauern" auf einem Schlachtfeld. Gleichzeitig stellst du Putin jedoch als Humanisten dar, der nur daran interessiert ist, die Wünsche der Krimbewohner zu erfüllen.  Das ist mal echt lächerlich...

Nicht dass ich etwas gegen deine Sichtweise hätte (freie Land und so), aber dein Schlaumeiertum kannst du mal echt runterfahren. Vergiss nicht, dass die sogenannten Putinversteher eine Minderheit stellen und von Politik und Medien nicht für voll genommen werden, und zwar nicht, weil es da ne große Verschwörung gibt und im geopolitischen Interesse des Westens kein Platz mehr für die Wahrheit ist, sondern die Argumente nicht überzeugend sind.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. März 2015)

Fakt ist vor allem das unser Wirken in der Ukraine bisher nichts konstruktives gebracht hat. 
Könnte jetzt zig Absätze bringen, was für katastrophale Entwicklungen dadurch in Gang kamen - Politik und Medien haben vor allem auch keinerlei "Exit Strategie" - also worauf soll oder wird es hinauslaufen wenn man diesen Weg weitergeht ? Wem ist damit gedient ? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. März 2015)

Quat schrieb:


> Danke, dir wirklich einen Guten Morgen!
> Du windest dich wie ein Aal. Was du verlangst bin ich nicht bereit zu leisten, warum auch! Wie meine Worte interpretiert werden, nicht unbedingt meine Verantwortung. Mir wiederholt Worte in den Mund legen (ich hoffe nur auf Basis von Interpretation und nicht absichtlich), schon mal garnicht! Das ist dir (die Absicht, siehe Oben) mit "alle Deutschen" schon ein mal gelungen. Was ein mal klappt?
> In sofern erkenn' ich keine Lüge. Hier im Forum ist das Zitieren recht einfach. Zeig sie mir und ich werde versuchen, mich zu erklären.
> Und sorry wenn ich nicht in der Lage bin, die Einflußnahme deutscher Medien der letzten hundert Jahre, mit Auswirkung auf die deutsche Gesellschaft, in wenige Worte kleiden zu können. Ich fühl mich nicht mal grundsätzlich dazu fähig. Aber meinen Eindruck davon, den kann ich darlegen.



Schluss jetzt mit deiner Märchenstunde!

Du wirst wiederholt persönlich!
Mir ist es so was von egal, ob du der Bismarkstiftung  nun Glauben schenkst oder nicht! Das ist aber dann dein Problem und nicht meins!
Ich begründe meine Aussagen hier im Thread mit Quellen und Fakten und habe das Recht, dasselbe von dir einzufordern!
Da du dazu aber nicht gewillt bist, Fakten verdrehst, provozierst und denuzierst, sehe ich keinen Grund  mit dir weiter Off Topic  zu diskutieren!

 Ich empfehle  dir einen Blick in die Forenregeln, falls du trotzdem weiterhin in dieser Weise Off Topic bleiben möchtest!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Beide konnten mir bestätigen, dass schon damals sich die Russen und die Ukrainer nicht wirklich gut ausstehen konnten.



"Russen"="ethnische Russen" oder ="russische Staatsbürger"?
Selbst erstere sind für ein geschlossenes Meinungsbild der Krimbewohner unzureichend, da sie nur rund die Hälfte ausmachen. Letztere haben mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun und dass die Ukrainer nicht sonderlich gut auf z.B. Soldaten zu sprechen waren, die in der Nachfolge der Sowjettruppen stehen, überrascht jetzt auch nicht wirklich.
Aber das berechtigt einen nicht, ein paar tausend Soldaten ins Land zu holen und mit deren Hilfe die Macht zu übernehmen.



> Für die Menschen auf der Krim war es eher wie eine Wohltat und Erlösung.



Komisch, dass sie davor geflohen sind.



> Ich hab schon viele Berichte und Fotos gesehen, die eindeutig Belegen, dass momentan erstmals seit dem Zerfall der SU wieder in die Infrastruktur der Krim investiert wird.



Ich lese Berichte, dass Russland nicht einmal die Wasserversorgung seines neuen Landesteils sicherstellen kann und Güter des täglichen Bedarfs sogar merklich teurer sind, als in Russland (von den vorherigen ukrainischen Preisen ganz zu schweigen), weil die Transportmöglichkeiten nicht ausreichen.



> Ich sage nicht, dass dort ein Wunder oder ein Wirtschaftsboom passiert. Aber die Lage bessert sich zunehmend.



So? Iirc bestand 50% der Wirtschaft Tourismus-basiert. Und die Zahl der Touristen hat sich fast halbiert. (Bewässerungslandwirtschaft: s.o.) Das ist nicht nur "kein Boom", das ist ziemlich heftige Rezession.




Quat schrieb:


> So falsch halte ich z.B. den Vergleich mit Falkland nicht.
> Allerdings glaube ich auch, Russland hat alles mögliche in Bewegung gesetzt um eine Stationierung von Nato-Raketen auf der Krim zu verhindern.



Glaube ich nicht. Denn es gab keinerlei Pläne oder auch nur Grundlagen für eine Stationierung von NATO-Raketen auf der Krim. Also kann auch nichts "zu deren Verhinderung" in Bewegung versetzt worden sein - sondern nur zu anderen Zwecken.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. März 2015)

Die Doku gibt es jetzt mit deutschen Untertiteln:
Dokumentation: "Krim. Der Weg in die Heimat" / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Auch wenns nun deutsche Untertitel gibt, wird aus Propaganda noch lange keine Doku.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

/sign. Wobei ich, nach Betrachtung von ein paar Ausschnitten (2,5 h lang halte ich das garantiert nicht aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich in der Zeit auch was spaßigeres machen könnte. Z.B. Zwiebeln schälen) zugeben muss:
Putins Sichtweise (russische Interessen sind wichtiger als alles andere und können immer und überall und auf alle Arten umgesetzt werden) wird dokumentiert.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign. Wobei ich, nach Betrachtung von ein paar Ausschnitten (2,5 h lang halte ich das garantiert nicht aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich in der Zeit auch was spaßigeres machen könnte. Z.B. Zwiebeln schälen) zugeben muss:
> Putins Sichtweise (russische Interessen sind wichtiger als alles andere und können immer und überall und auf alle Arten umgesetzt werden) wird dokumentiert.



Ich möchte dich an deinen ersten Post in meine Richtung erinnern inkl. einem Geschenk in Form von Punkten : 

Zitat: "Ich empfehle, Verschwörungstheorien aus Threads, die sich nicht ausdrücklich damit beschäftigen, herauszuhalten, sämtliche Aussagen, die schwerwiegende Verbechen unterstellen direkt mit Quellen zu untermauern und mit potentiell beleidigenden Bezeichnungen sehr sparsam umzugehen und ggf., wo dies möglich ist (z.B. im Falle von Faschismus), ihre Angemessenheit ebenfalls mit seriösen Quellen zu untermauern. Und, um es gleich vorwegzunehmen: Behauptungen, die ein Youtube-Nutzer irgendwo in einem halbstündigen Video untergebracht hat -oder auch nicht- sind keine brauchbare Quelle."

Du wirst sicherlich keine Schwierigkeiten haben deine Behauptung das Putins sichtweise eben  "Russische Interessen sind wichtiger als alles andere und können immer und überall und auf alle Arten umgesetzt werden" sei mit Quellen zu belegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign. Wobei ich, nach Betrachtung von ein paar Ausschnitten (2,5 h lang halte ich das garantiert nicht aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich in der Zeit auch was spaßigeres machen könnte. Z.B. Zwiebeln schälen) zugeben muss:
> Putins Sichtweise (russische Interessen sind wichtiger als alles andere und können immer und überall und auf alle Arten umgesetzt werden) wird dokumentiert.



Damit wäre Putin doch genau der logische Partner des Westens. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du wirst sicherlich keine Schwierigkeiten haben deine Behauptung das Putins sichtweise eben  "Russische Interessen sind wichtiger als alles andere und können immer und überall und auf alle Arten umgesetzt werden" sei mit Quellen zu belegen.



Quelle: Oben verlinktes Video, dass ein offizielles Statement des russischen Staates zur Ukraine und der russischen Reaktion auf Krim und Donbass ist.
Inhalt: Multiple Fälle, in denen Putin die andauernde russische Einmischung auf dem Territorium der Ukraine (gemäß von Russland unterzeichnetem Memorandum) mit russischen Interessen "rechtfertigt" und in diesem Zusammenhang so ziemlich alle denkbaren Waffengattungen und -Streitkräfte nennt (es ist sogar ausdrücklich von den "vier" bewaffneten Kräften Russlands die Rede, obwohl weder Marine noch Luftwaffe Demonstrationen kontrollieren können). Beispiele werden gezeigt von bewaffneten Motorradgangs (das heißt illegalen Paramilitärs/Kriminellen) bis hin zu Unterseeboten und ICBMs.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. März 2015)

Das hat nur mit dem Kern deiner Aussage herzlich wenig zu tun.  Habe das Video auch gesehen, ist zwar einiges an Propaganda drin, andererseits haben wir doch hier auch genug erfahrung damit, deswegen sollte eine differenzierte Sich kein Problem darstellen. Würde es im übrigen nicht Sinn machen wenn man sich hier auch so beteiligt wie du, das komplette Werk zu sehen ? Und seis nur darum die Sicht aus Russischer Perspektive zu haben ?


----------



## stoepsel (28. März 2015)

Wlad, lass es lieber sein... Wenn Jemand nicht verstehen will, soll Er es eben lassen .


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Das hat nur mit dem Kern deiner Aussage herzlich wenig zu tun.  Habe das Video auch gesehen, ist zwar einiges an Propaganda drin, andererseits haben wir doch hier auch genug erfahrung damit, deswegen sollte eine differenzierte Sich kein Problem darstellen. Würde es im übrigen nicht Sinn machen wenn man sich hier auch so beteiligt wie du, das komplette Werk zu sehen ? Und seis nur darum die Sicht aus Russischer Perspektive zu haben ?



Ich so wie sicher auch eine große Mehrheit der vernünftig denkenden Menschen würden beim Mitlesen dieses Threads stark davon ausgehen dass Ruyven auf diesem Gebiet um Lichtjahre weiter ist als ihr ganzen Putinversteher zusammen. Ich meine wenn ich dich zitiere: 

"Habe das Video auch gesehen, ist zwar einiges an Propaganda drin," uuund... "Würde es im übrigen nicht Sinn machen wenn man sich hier auch so beteiligt wie du, das komplette Werk zu sehen ? Und seis nur darum die Sicht aus Russischer Perspektive zu haben ? "

Merkst du in deinem Nationalwahn übhaupt noch was ?  Ihr Putiner könntet echt dran denken Unterhaltung zu machen, zwar würde man euch weiterhin nicht ernst nehmen aber vlt  schon man anhören


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Merkst du in deinem Nationalwahn übhaupt noch was ?  Ihr Putiner könntet echt dran denken Unterhaltung zu machen, zwar würde man euch weiterhin nicht ernst nehmen aber vlt  schon man anhören



Siehste da ist ein riesen Unterschied, ich kann eure Meinungen hinnehmen ohne meinen Respekt vor euch zu verlieren, der mir zumindest gebietet mich nicht permanent über euch lustig zu machen.  Beleidigungen wie die mir Nationnahlwahn zu unterstellen kannste dir im übricken stecken, auch wenn sie hier dank der einseitigen Moderation nicht geahndet werden.  Mein Nationnalwahn geht im übrigen soweit, das ich lieber in einer Welt ohne Nationalstaaten leben würde. Und was macht euch "vernünftig denkenden" Menschen aus ? Das ihr euch permanent respektlos und beleidigend den Menschen gegenüber verhaltet deren Weltbild ihr nicht teilt und im gleichem Atemzug permanent über Menschenrechte und Demokratie schwadroniert oder wie ? Naja, zum Glück kanns mir relativ egal sein, aber ihr zieht die selben Gräben eben auch mit euren Mitbürgern (nichtnur auf dich bezogen) und wird wohl erst befriedigung bei euch finden wenn mal wieder richtung Russland maschiert wird. Und wo wir bei Wahn sind, ist es nicht viel eher Wahnhaft jeden Menschen der Putin nicht direkt auf nem Scheiterhaufen sehen möchte, zu unterstellen er sei "Putiner...Putinversteher ect." ?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Warum sollte jemand Richtung Russland marschieren?
Putin wird nicht ewig Präsident bleiben, irgendwann kommt ein Nachfolger, der eine andere Sichtweise vertritt und dann sieht das schon wieder völlig anders aus.


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Um Repsekt zu verlieren bedarf es vorher welchen zu haben. Für mich ist das auch nichts persöhnliches, wir haben nur unterschiedliche Meinungen mehr nicht. Dennoch erkennt man am Argumentationsaufbau die Kenntnis einer Person, und zarghaft ausgegdrückt ist es lächerlich dass gerade du, Ruyven versuchst mit bekloppten Propagandafilmchen zu unterstellen sie/er ? hätte keine Ahnung. Für mich jedenfalls die obiektivste Person in diesem Thread ohne wenn und aber. Dein Ausdruck hingegen lässt auf Gegenteiliges schließen, dazu nennst du dich Putinversteher obwohl du keiner bist sondern nur ein Putinsymphatisant, denn Putinversteher sind in der Regel gg seine Politik...


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Putin kann heute oder morgen verschwinden, das ändert aber nichts daran das er Rückhalt innerhalb Russlands genießt, der weit höher liegt als Politiker in unseren Sphähren. Er vertritt mit seiner Politik offensichtlich einen großteil seiner Bevölkerung und wir können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, sein Volk wird eben nicht einfach verschwinden und wir müssen uns mit deren Meinungen und Wünschen eben auseinandersetzen - oder eben weiterhin versuchen deren Meinung zu diskreditieren indem wir ihnen alle Brainwash unterstellen und schauen wohin uns dieser Weg führt.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Dein Ausdruck hingegen lässt auf Gegenteiliges schließen, dazu nennst du dich Putinversteher obwohl du keiner bist sondern nur ein Putinsymphatisant, denn Putinversteher sind in der Regel gg seine Politik...



Ein neutraler Blick ist auf diesen Konflikt ohnehin nur möglich wenn man zu dem Schluss kommt das Putin das böse auf der Welt ist...


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du weisst was Neutralität ist, weshalb so eine Unterhaltung wohl zur nichts führt. Wer Propagandavideos als wahre Münze nimmt ist in meiner Welt nicht neutral. Linke Medien zeigen zwar das was unsere recht einseitige Berichterstattung gerne verschweigt oder im Bruchteil wiedergiben, aber dennoch verdrehen die freien Medien die Fakten nicht so dass es zur komplett anderen Auffassung veranleitet, so wie zB die Medienwelt in Russland. Unsere Medien haben eine viel größere Qualität und Tradition, die von Internettrollen heute in den Schmutz gezogen wird weil Sensatiosgeilheit wichtiger geworden ist als echte Bildung/Aufklärung. Wenn du aber meinst neutral zu sein kannst du es an folgender Frage feststellen: 

Wer ist aufgeklärter, die Menschen im Westen oder die in Russland ? Und vorallem warum ?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du weisst was Neutralität ist, weshalb so eine Unterhaltung wohl zur nichts führt. Wer Propagandavideos als wahre Münze nimmt ist in meiner Welt nicht neutral.
> Wer ist aufgeklärter, die Menschen im Westen oder die in Russland ? Und vorallem warum ?



Ich weiss vor allem das es Bare Münze heißt... Und ich weiß auch das ich mir kein Bild über Bewohner anderer Nationen erlauben kann, in deren Land ich noch keinen Tag verbracht habe und generell würde ich mich schwer damit tun mir ein Urteil über andere Nationalitäten zu erlauben,  oder sind wir alle Bauern die Kartoffeln & Schweinefleisch futtern wenn wir uns nicht gerade auf Mallorca daneben benehmen ? Ach, ne ich vergaß solche Pauschalurteile sind ja nur falsch wenn sie uns betreffen...


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

So wie ich weiss dass dein "das" im ersten Satz bei dieser Satzkonstalation mit doppel s geschrieben wird, was hier aber keine Rolle spielt es sei denn du willst mir was anderes damit sagen. Und stelle dir vor ich muss die Sonne nicht erst anfassen um zu wissen dass sie brennt, gut 10 Jahre Interesse im Thema Putin und Russland erlauben mir eine Meinung und das ist kein nennenswerter Horizont sondern reine Vernunft. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich zumindest noch fähig das zu kritisieren wofür ich stehe, weil nichts perfekt ist nichtmal dein Putin 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ach, ne ich vergaß solche Pauschalurteile sind ja nur falsch wenn sie uns betreffen...



Uns ?


----------



## stoepsel (28. März 2015)

Gehts mal langsam wieder!? 

Jedem seine Meinung und gut is... andere hier in eine Ecke drängen und mit irgendwelchen Besserwissereien zubomben, is hier nicht das Thema.

Zum Thema , wer ist aufgeklärter, kann ich nur sagen: " Klar, sind wir vielleicht etwas besser informiert, als die Ostblockstaaten-Einwohner, aber leider werden wir hier genauso verarscht, wie alle anderen auch!" 

Allein die Machenschaften der EZB sind ein Indiz dafür, dass Wir Europäer nicht mehr wert sind als der arme Arbeiter in Kathar auf der WM - Baustelle.... Uns wird es nur nicht so direkt gezeigt! 

Wie kann man sich denn eigentlich so übel gegen die Menschen stellen, die anderer Meinung sind und auch nicht mehr oder weniger wissen können als alle anderen hier!? 

Es artet hier langsam aber sicher in einen Kleinkrieg aus, das kann doch Niemand hier wollen, oder!?

Und nur, weil sich hier Jemand " Putinversteher" nennt, diffamiert man Ihn gleich?  Welch tolle Welt is das doch geworden...

Am besten, du benennst Dich um in " Merkelfreund" , das würde wohl besser ankommen... 

Dieses Video lief diese Woche.... natürlich wieder zu einer Zeit, wo kein normalo Europäer TV schaut!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYUqpijQI04


----------



## apap (28. März 2015)

Du unterstellst anderen nichts zu verstehen und im nächsten Post heisst es auf einmal jedem seine Meinung ? .... hehe du bist gut.

Die Ostblockstaaten meinte ich übrigens nicht, die größten Zeitungen in Osteuropa bedienen sich oftmals den gleichen Quellen wie der Westen. Ich sprach eher von Putins Propagandabüro und seinen kleinen Lügenarmeen, und der allgemeinen radikalen Meinungsmache und Manipulation in Rland.


----------



## stoepsel (28. März 2015)

Ich kann das genau so schreiben, weil es genau so scheint... wenn man nicht verstehen will, versteht man auch nicht! Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Angela Merkel: Gerhard Schröder kritisiert Russland-Politik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Schröder wird aus Russland bezahlt, und das bestimmt nicht schlecht, da wäre ich auch käufl..äh.."loyal" 

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn der nicht mehr bei gazprom arbeiten sollte. Aber nein, klar(!) kann er der Meinung sein, dennoch sollte man Abhängigkeiten nicht so ganz übersehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn der nicht mehr bei gazprom arbeiten sollte. Aber nein, klar(!) kann er der Meinung sein, dennoch sollte man Abhängigkeiten nicht so ganz übersehen.



Keine Sorge. Schröder wird immer noch von Gazprom bezahlt und das nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2015)

Russland-Wahl: Schröder verteidigt "lupenreinen Demokraten" Putin - DIE WELT


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Total faszinierend euch dabei zu beobachten, wie ihr Interessenkonflikte ganz klar erkennen könnt die Politiker dazu bringen können euch den größten Bullshit auf erden zu erzählen. Ihr benennt dieses Problem ganz klar - aber ab dem Punkt an dem angesagt wäre das bei den eigenen aktuellen Politikern anzunehmen und eben mal deren wirken kritisch zu hinterfragen, da setzt es plötzlich aus und ihr verteidigt dann Kurse die jenseits von gut & böse sind...


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Wer sagt, dass wir die Politik der aktuellen Bundesregierung gut finden?
Dass Merkel völlig inkompetent ist, sollte doch inzwischen durchgedrungen sein.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2015)

Ostukraine - Gefangen in der Befehlskette - Politik - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Um Merkels lügen zu benennen braucht es aber auch kein Rückgrat, im Gegenteil dafür kriegt man ja noch beifall - weil eben "alle" finden das Merkel und Konsorten bescheidene Arbeit leisten - aber das sie euch vielleicht genauso verarschen was die Aussenpolikt angeht und in dem ganzen Ukraine Konflikt eben auch einen riesen sche... gebaut haben, das kommt euch halt eben nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## beren2707 (28. März 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Ich möchte daran erinnern, dass ein Beitrag, der nur aus einem Linkt besteht, unter SPAM fällt. Zusätzlich möchte ich darum bitten, dass von den schwammigen Anschuldigungen wegkommend wieder etwas konkret zum Thema beigetragen wird.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> aber das sie euch vielleicht genauso verarschen was die Aussenpolikt angeht und in dem ganzen Ukraine Konflikt eben auch einen riesen sche... gebaut haben, das kommt euch halt eben nicht in den Sinn.



Nein, wieso sollte auch.
Es gibt eine Meinung, die von Putin und den Separatisten.
Und es gibt die Fakten der gesamten restlichen Welt.

Was ist also wahrscheinlicher --
-- dass ein Autofahrer auf der Autobahn behauptet, dass Hunderte Geisterfahrer unterwegs sind?
-- dass es doch nur der eine Geisterfahrer ist?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt die Fakten der gesamten restlichen Welt.



Da ist das Problem das ich schonmal angesprochen habe, das "wir" uns eben als Nabelpunkt der Welt wahrnehmen. 
Die Meinung die ich teile, teilen eben auch sehr viele Länder & Regierungen. Die Bricsstaaten stehen z.B. alle hinter Russland (von den Bricsstaaten im Verbund kann man zum Beispiel von einem Großteil der Weltbevölkerung Reden) und ist alles andere als Isoliert abseits von Amerika und der EU (selbst in der EU gibt es Länder die eine deutlich kritische Position gegenüber unserem Kurs) 
Und die Kritischen Stimmen hier werden halt einfach für blöd erklärt und man macht sich über sie Lustig (nicht auf den Kindergarten hier bezogen, sondern auf Leute wie Krone Schmalz, Bundeskanzler a.D. Schmidt, Kohl & Schröder, Willy Wimmer, Wagenknecht, ect.) oder man verpackt es eben in Formate wie die Anstalt usw. -


----------



## stoepsel (28. März 2015)

Da sind wir wieder bei den 'Fakten' die in Wahrheit , teilweise nur so hingebogen wurden, dass wir Europäer sie für gut und wahr befinden... 
Westliche Propaganda ist genauso schädlich wie die Russische! Verdrängt das bitte nicht, Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Was hat die Weltbevölkerung damit zu tun?
Und seit wann interessieren sich Brasilien, Südafrika, China oder Indien für die Ukraine?


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Diese Länder interessieren sich eben genauso wie wir, für das was in der Welt passiert. Und wer bitteschön ausser der Bevölkerung soll denn "den Rest der Welt" darstellen der sich angeblich gegen Russland positioniert ? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Die Europäische Union hat gegen Russland Sanktionen verhängt.
In der EU leben 600 Millionen Menschen und sie hat mit den USA die größte Wirtschaftskraft der Welt.
Und anhand dessen, dass der Rubel deutlich steigt und damit die Preise für Konsumgüter in Russland ebenfalls steigen und das Angebot sinkt dagegen. Marktwirtschaft eben. Angebot sinkt, Nachfrage bleibt, Preis steigt.


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt die Fakten der gesamten restlichen Welt.



Was hat die ökonomische Situation jetzt mit dieser Aussage von dir zu tun auf die ich mich bezog ?
Ja klar erleidet Russland Ökonomie einen großen Schaden durch die Sanktionen und vor allem dadurch das der Ölpreis so in den Keller gerauscht ist (gibt bessere Situationen für eine Wirtschaft die sich größtenteils über Rohstoffe finanziert)


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Gar nichts. Ich habe Fakten genannt, Russland wird sich also irgendwann bewegen müssen, wenn sie nicht komplett abstürzen wollen.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Total faszinierend euch dabei zu beobachten, wie ihr Interessenkonflikte ganz klar erkennen könnt die Politiker dazu bringen können euch den größten Bullshit auf erden zu erzählen. Ihr benennt dieses Problem ganz klar - aber ab dem Punkt an dem angesagt wäre das bei den eigenen aktuellen Politikern anzunehmen und eben mal deren wirken kritisch zu hinterfragen, da setzt es plötzlich aus und ihr verteidigt dann Kurse die jenseits von gut & böse sind...



..angenommen die Person deiner Aussage wäre Putin und nicht Merkel bzw. die deutsche Regierung... faszinierend wie du dir mit deinen eigenen Beiträgen einen Spiegel vorhälst > von anderen fordern/erwarten, aber selbst nicht wollen/können(?)


----------



## Putinversteher (28. März 2015)

Was genau soll ich denn über Putin schreiben ? Putin interessiert mich insofern perifär, das ich Europäer bin - ich bin daran interessiert was wir in diesem Konflikt treiben und wo dort unsere Schuld an der Situation liegt. Ich bin kein Fan davon auf Personen zu zeigen zu denen ich nicht gehöre - und ich habe nicht einmal in dem ganzen Thread gesagt "Putin ist unschuldig" - ich bins einfach leid mich immerwieder wiederholen zu müssen, weil Leute nurnoch das Lesen, was sie lesen wollen oder was sie in ihrem Bild bestätigt - kannst ja dir mal die mühe machen und meinen allerersten Post durchlesen - darin beschreibe ich meine Motivation hier überhaupt zu posten.  Es dreht sich echt permanent im Kreis hier, vielen anderen in dem Thread gehts eben genauso - das man eben nichtmal eine vernünftige Basis findet das man um die Sache diskutieren könnte wie man z.B. aus der Situation rauskommen könnte usw, weil eben nichtmal erkannt wird wer hier Aggressor war und das war eben nicht Putin - aber ihr könnt gerne die letzten 20 Jahre ausblenden seit die Sovietunion gescheitert ist, den Mauerfall, unsere Zusagen, ihr könnt auch gerne ausblenden das wir uns als teil der Nato ausdehnen wie wir lustig sind und eben nicht Russland (von der Krim abgesehen, die halt die "Sondersituation" hat das sie eben durch & durch Russisch ist, genauso wie wir alle ausgeblendet haben das wir einen Staat wie die Ukraine gründen und uns dann wundern das, das experiment schief geht und genauso könnt ihr ausblenden das die NATO eben entstanden ist als Gegenpol zum Warschauer Pakt, genauso wie ihr ausblendet das es seit dem Zerfall der Sovietunion keine daseins Berechtigung mehr für die NATO gibt und das Russen die NATO ganz anders wahrnehmen wie wir, die nur Nutznieser der NATO sind und sie nicht als Gegner hatten. Das sind alles Dinge die sich jetzt rächen und deren lösung nicht sein kann den Staatschef Russlands als Wahnsinnigen hinzustellen, wie gesagt Putin kann heute oder Morgen verschwinden und das wird nichts zum Positiven ändern, eher im Gegenteil weil das die Situation noch unberechenbarer machen würde.

Und ich persönlich merke einfach wie Fanatisch ihr teilweise drauf seid (obwohl das bestimmt nichtmal in eurer Absicht liegt) aber ich kriege doch bei jedem zweiten Post zu hören ich wäre Putins Fanboy oder Verschwörungstheoretiker usw. (alles tolle Kampfworte um die oben genannten Fakten einfach auszublenden) - Ihr solltet auch mal ehrlich zu euch selber sein, was wäre denn die ideale Lösung für euch ? Das wir Russland "platt machen" ? Das Russland versucht eine Demokratie nach unserem Vorbild zu sein ? In der dann eben 2 große "Volksparteien" um Wählerstimmen kämpfen, deren Versprechen sie eh nicht hält und dann wir myseriöserweise in einer Demokratie niemals Mehrheiten finden für eine Politik die 90% der Bervölkerung zugute kommen würde (Zitat Pispers). Wir sind eben selber nur ein Witz in Sachen Demokratie und sollten deswegen einfach mit Demokratischen Vorstellungen anderen Ländern gegenüber, bitte einfach mal die Fresse halten. Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal unsere Probleme die uns über den Hals wachsen wie man am Beispiel Griechenlands, anderen Südlichen Ländern usw. in den Griff bekommen ? Oder uns mal fragen wie so ein extremer Rechtsruck in Frankreich entstehen kann ? Aber das würde eben verlangen das wir mal vor unserer eigenen Haustüre kehren statt uns um den bösen Putin zu kümmern.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

Putin ist im Kaltenkrieg steckengeblieben sojemanden müsste man längst in rente geschickt haben was da vonrussland aus abgeht ist ein unding


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Was da von Amerika aus abgeht ist auch ein Unding...


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2015)

Aber auch das was der liebe Herr Putin veranstaltet, ist alles andere als gesund. Man muss immer die 2 Seiten betrachten und die östliche Seite macht mir weit mehr Sorgen als die westliche. Ernsthaft. Ich war in Moskau, für etwas mehr als 12 Monate. Genug um zu verstehen was da abgeht und was man lieber nicht sagt. Alles was pro EU geht, wird dort gnadenlos unterdrückt und abgeschottet. So aber nicht Herr Putin, Pressefreitheit existiert auch in ihrem Land. 

Kurz: aktuell hat es der Osten bei mir verschissen, aber nicht nur Russland (die aber schon lange, seit dem Единая Россия an der Macht ist). Sondern auch alle Nachbarn. Gerade aus dem Süden, aus ** habe ich mehr Unterstützung erwartet. Ich kann es nicht glauben, 14 Jahre hab ich dort verbracht, Und jetzt beugen die sich wieder dem nördlich gelegenen Nachbarn... Pfuj so was.

PS. ** steht für Kazachstan, abgekürzt K Z - keinen Plan was daran falsch ist, bitte anpassen - es ist keine verbotene Botschaft sondern verdammt hoch 6 eine Landeskennzeichnung, abgekürzt!
Also akzeptieren so wie es geschieben wird, egal was die Medien und die rechten Deppen einen in den Drink kippen!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2015)

** steht nun mal für Konzentrationslager auch wenn es die auch in den USA gab auch wenn dort in anderer Form als bei den Nazis 

Woher in der Russtämigen Bevölkerung die Angst vor dem Westen kommt kann ich nicht verstehen genausowenig aber auch die Angst vor dem Kommunismus die im kalten Krieg in den USA herschte, alles Grundlos aber die meisten Menschen sind wohl zu dumm das zu verstehen das diese Ängste keinen Grund haben oder es ist ihnen auch egal haben nur Angst vor veränderung und die Staatlich kontrollierten Medien heizen es auch noch an.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. März 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ** steht nun mal für Konzentrationslager auch wenn es die auch in den USA gab auch wenn dort in anderer Form als bei den Nazis
> 
> Woher in der Russtämigen Bevölkerung die Angst vor dem Westen kommt kann ich nicht verstehen genausowenig aber auch die Angst vor dem Kommunismus die im kalten Krieg in den USA herschte, alles Grundlos aber die meisten Menschen sind wohl zu dumm das zu verstehen das diese Ängste keinen Grund haben oder es ist ihnen auch egal haben nur Angst vor veränderung und die Staatlich kontrollierten Medien heizen es auch noch an.



Statt Angst würde ich eher Misstrauen sagen. 
Und es gibt mehr als genug  nachweisbare Gründe um den USA gegenüber misstrauisch zu sein.
Das Misstrauen zu Russland wurde jedoch enorm durch den Kalten Krieg künstlich aufgebaut und dauert bis heute an.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2015)

Man hat auch im Westen oft genug "Ami go Home" gesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Putin kann heute oder morgen verschwinden, das ändert aber nichts daran das er Rückhalt innerhalb Russlands genießt, der weit höher liegt als Politiker in unseren Sphähren. Er vertritt mit seiner Politik offensichtlich einen großteil seiner Bevölkerung und wir können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, sein Volk wird eben nicht einfach verschwinden und wir müssen uns mit deren Meinungen und Wünschen eben auseinandersetzen



Alle großen Medien Russlands sind unter staatlicher Kontrolle (der größte nicht-staatliche Sender ist ein reiner Unterhaltungskanal und hat trotzdem nur 5% Marktanteil) und zeigen, wenn ich mal nach dem urteile, was hier bislang verlinkt wurde, kein sehr differnziertes Bild der Lage. Ungeachtet dessen, welche Sichtweisen man für richtig oder falsch wird die Mehrheit der Russen von Putin nicht über westeuropäischen Ansichten und Informationsgrundlagen informiert werden. (bzw. nur auf herabwertende Art und Weise)
Umgekehrt heißt das: Sollte Putins Macht schwinden und eine neue Regierung an die Macht kommen könnte diese innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine massive Veränderung im Informationsangebot herbeiführen. Wiederum ohne Urteil über richtig und falsch wäre zu erwarten, dass sich die öffentliche Meinung auf Basis anderer Informationen schnell ändern könnte.
Anm.: Dies ist eine Aussage über russische Medien und jede Antwort, die sich um Defizite deutscher Medien dreht, wird daran rein gar nichts ändern. Aber vermutlich wird trotzdem genau so eine kommen...


Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die Meinung die ich teile, teilen eben auch sehr viele Länder & Regierungen. Die Bricsstaaten stehen z.B. alle hinter Russland (von den Bricsstaaten im Verbund kann man zum Beispiel von einem Großteil der Weltbevölkerung Reden)



Mir wäre nur ein BRIC-Staat aufgefallen, der Putins Gegenspieler sanktioniert hat und das ist der "R" Teil. Cs Vizepremier hat erst kürzlich zusammen mit Merkel die Cebit eröffnet und dabei erstaunlich wenig Kritik an Merkels Ostpolitik geäußert, dafür aber um so mehr Interesse an Zusammenarbeit bekundet.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> ... und ich habe nicht einmal in dem ganzen Thread gesagt "Putin ist unschuldig" ...





Putinversteher schrieb:


> ... wer hier Aggressor war und das war eben nicht Putin ...


q.e.d.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Statt Angst würde ich eher Misstrauen sagen.
> Und es gibt mehr als genug  nachweisbare Gründe um den USA gegenüber misstrauisch zu sein.
> Das Misstrauen zu Russland wurde jedoch enorm durch den Kalten Krieg künstlich aufgebaut und dauert bis heute an.



Das Misstrauen gegenüber Russland hatte, insbesondere in Osteuropa (wer es da wodurch im Kalten Krieg aufgebaut hat, mag sich jeder denken), stark nachgelassen - bis Putin auf die Idee kamen, dass russische Interessen und deren militärische Umsetzung nicht mehr an der russischen Grenze enden.


----------



## Putinversteher (31. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre nur ein BRIC-Staat aufgefallen, der Putins Gegenspieler sanktioniert hat und das ist der "R" Teil. Cs Vizepremier hat erst kürzlich zusammen mit Merkel die Cebit eröffnet und dabei erstaunlich wenig Kritik an Merkels Ostpolitik geäußert, dafür aber um so mehr Interesse an Zusammenarbeit bekundet.



Chinese diplomat tells West to consider Russia's security concerns over Ukraine | Reuters


Zu deinem Quote, mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich der zusammenhang - Uns als Aggressor auszumachen, hat doch nichts damit zu tun Putin als "Unschuldigen" hinzustellen - aus meiner Sicht wird ihm die Bevölkerung auf der Krim relativ egal sein, auch die ganze "Krim in die Heimat" zurückholen Nummer wird in seinen Überlegungen nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielen.  Verkauft sich halt besser in Russland. Für ihn werden wohl mit großem Abstand Millitärische und Ökonomische Motive relevant sein und da musste er eben auf die neue Situation REAGIEREN.  
Was mich bischen wundert das ihr mit eurer Position nie ins Zweifeln kommt, nach der ganzen Maidan, Mh17, Assozierungsabkommen Nummer, das stinkt alles so gewaltig zum Himmel - aber ihr übernehmt da immernoch 1:1 die Position die von unseren Medien vermittelt wird (in anderen Threads wiederrum erkennt ihr ganz klar, was für eine ******** sich Flächendeckend geleistet wird) aber in Sachen Ukraine setzt euer Kritisches Denken einfach aus.


----------



## xNeo92x (31. März 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Misstrauen gegenüber Russland hatte, insbesondere in Osteuropa (wer es da wodurch im Kalten Krieg aufgebaut hat, mag sich jeder denken), stark nachgelassen - bis Putin auf die Idee kamen, dass russische Interessen und deren militärische Umsetzung nicht mehr an der russischen Grenze enden.



Ah ja...es ist also normal wenn USA und Europa ihre Soldaten sonst wo hin schicken und überall rumfliegen und rumschippern.
Aber wenn es Russland durch Putins Führung plötzlich besser geht und er eine Defensive gegen jene aufbaut, die ihre Nase überall hineinstecken müssen, dann gilt das plötzlich als aggressive Ausweitung der russischen Grenzen.
Die Krim Situation war auch eben nicht aggressiv, da Russland eine kurzzeitige Defensive aufgebaut hat, damit die Menschen friedlich abstimmen konnten. Ohne Fackelmärsche, Molotovcocktails und Hackenkreuze...


----------



## Amon (31. März 2015)

Ich stelle nochmal die Frage.

Was wäre gewesen wenn es in der gleichen Situation um einen amerikanischen Stützpunkt gegangen wäre?


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2015)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man hier nicht ständig die selben Märchen hören würde. Nun soll man hier anscheinend wieder der Behauptung widersprechen, die NATO/EU/USA hatte Russland "eingekreist" und Putin konnte nicht anders handeln.  Langweilig, lasst euch doch mal was Neues einfallen.


----------



## apap (31. März 2015)

"Es ist eine wahre Fabrik": Aus dem Alltag eines Putin-Trolls - n-tv.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. März 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man hier nicht ständig die selben Märchen hören würde. Nun soll man hier anscheinend wieder der Behauptung widersprechen, die NATO/EU/USA hatte Russland "eingekreist" und Putin konnte nicht anders handeln.  Langweilig, lasst euch doch mal was Neues einfallen.



Wenn Washington seine Sicherheit in Bagdad verteidigen kann, warum darf  Moskau das eigentlich nicht auf der Krim?

PS: Wieviele Stützpunkte unterhält Russland eigentlich so um die USA herum? Wie hoch sind die Mitlitärausgaben der Nato im Vergleich zu Russland? Aber ja Russland ist der böse Agressor


----------



## apap (31. März 2015)

Wieviele Stützpunkte kann sich Russland bei ca 75 Mrd Dollar Budget denn übhaupt leisten ???


----------



## xNeo92x (31. März 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Wieviele Stützpunkte kann sich Russland bei ca 75 Mrd Dollar Budget denn übhaupt leisten ???



Wieso soll den Russland mehr ausgeben, wenn die Herstellung der eigenen Waffen und Kriegsgeräte günstiger als bei anderen ist und diese Waffen auch noch oftmals besser sind.
Erstens das und zweitens braucht Russland keine Stützpunkte direkt vor Amerika.
Es gibt Waffen, die auch mein Vater als ehemaliger Matrose kennt, die eine extrem große Reichweite haben und Systeme, die potenzielle Nuklearträgersysteme außer Gefecht setzen noch bevor sie überhaupt Europa überflogen haben.
Da keine äquivalente Gegenantwort existiert, werden auch so viele Stützpunkte nahe Russland gebaut.

Ich kann hier die ganzen Systeme erklären, aber dafür wäre ein eigener Thread geeigneter.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2015)

Seit wann ist die russische Armee effizient?^^


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2015)

Ukraine: Regierung behindert Aufklärung der "Majdan-Morde"
Und anders als manch einer annimmt, nicht etwa bei Ermittlungen gegenüber den Demonstranten, sondern bei Ermittlungen gegenüber der Spezialeinheit, weil man ja Leute braucht, die eine militärische Ausbildung haben .


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moderative Anmerkung:*
Was hat eine Diskussion über Vergleiche diverser Sturmgewehre mit der Ukraine zu tun? Bitte unbedingt dieses ständige Abdriften in komplett am Thema vorbeigehende Bereiche (bloß weil das G36 aktuell durch die Presse hechelt) unterlassen!

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707

Edit: Alle entsprechenden Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet und auch entsprechend geahndet. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich stelle nochmal die Frage.
> 
> Was wäre gewesen wenn es in der gleichen Situation um einen amerikanischen Stützpunkt gegangen wäre?



Gibt es keine übertragbaren Hinweise darauf. Die USA haben nur zwei Landgrenzen, unterhalten keine Stützpunkte auf der anderen Seite der Grenze. Meiner Erinnerung nach haben sie, seit Klärung der Grenzstreitigkeiten in konventionellen Kriegen vor sehr langer Zeit, auch nie beansprucht, amerikanische Interessen mit Waffengewalt in diesen Nachbarländern durchzusetzen zu müssen.

Der am wenigsten hinkende Vergleich wäre vielleicht noch Guantanamo Bay während der kubanischen Revolution. Allerdings brachte da ein landesweiter Bürger-/Guerillakrieg den Umschwung und keine Parlamentsabstimmung; und die neue Führung bekannte sich offen zu Idealen und zu einer Staatengemeinschaft, die an anderer Stelle bereits Stellverterkriege mit der USA führten. Statt von einem politischen Umschwung und möglicherweise in mehreren Jahrzehnten nicht verlängerten Verträgen sah sich der Stützpunkt also einer ganz konkreten militärischen Bedrohung ausgesetzt, was wohl kaum vergleichbar ist. Aber zumindest könnte man in beiden Fällen von einem isolierten Stützpunkt und politisch dynamischen Zeiten sprechen.
Die Reaktion der US-Armee auf die geänderte politische Lage bestand damals in einer Adressierung der Pachtchecks an die neuen Machthaber. Seitens des Stützpunktes selbst vermute ich mal, dass sie eine erhöhte Verteidigungsbereichtschaft hergestellt haben. Aber da es in Kuba genausowenig Angriffe gegen US-Einrichtungen gab, wie auf der Krim gegen russische Stützpunkte, entstand nie eine Verteidigungssituation gebraucht und jeder blieb auf dem ihm vertraglich zustehenden Territorium. (Ausgenommen natürlich der Zivilangestellten, die noch Jahrzehnte friedlich "beim Feind" arbeiteten)

(Anm.: Ehe jemand meckert - unabhängig vom Stützpunkt gab es später natürlich zahlreiche -erfolglose- Aktionen der US-Regierung gegen die kubanische Führung. Da handelt es sich aber genausowenig um Verteidigungsmaßnahmen der eigenen Einrichtungen, wie bei Putins Einmarsch auf der Krim.)




Poulton schrieb:


> Ukraine: Regierung behindert Aufklärung der "Majdan-Morde"
> Und anders als manch einer annimmt, nicht etwa bei Ermittlungen gegenüber den Demonstranten, sondern bei Ermittlungen gegenüber der Spezialeinheit, weil man ja Leute braucht, die eine militärische Ausbildung haben .



Interessant, auf welche Ebene die Behinderungen verankert wurden. Bislang hieß es immer nur, dass der Verwaltungsapparat, der nun einmal zahlreiche Altbeamte umfasst (vergleiche Putsch und Vertreibung eines Staatsaparates mit der Einsetzung neuer Minister durch ein Paralament), nicht sonderlich effizient/motiviert/kooperativ bei der Verfolgung ihrer alten Kumpel wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2015)

Ich hatte im Kopf, dass US Spezialeinheiten in Mexiko operieren.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es keine übertragbaren Hinweise darauf. Die USA haben nur zwei Landgrenzen, unterhalten keine Stützpunkte auf der anderen Seite der Grenze. Meiner Erinnerung nach haben sie, seit Klärung der Grenzstreitigkeiten in konventionellen Kriegen vor sehr langer Zeit, auch nie beansprucht, amerikanische Interessen mit Waffengewalt in diesen Nachbarländern durchzusetzen zu müssen.



Müssen sie auch nicht da Mexiko eben Eingekreist ist, einerseits von der Armee auf Amerikanischem Boden und dann direkt wieder ab dem Punkten unter Mexiko. Lässt sich auf der Karte hier gut erkennen, würde dabei auch auf die anderen Standorte achten - http://www.converge.org.nz/abc/pr37-1721_files/image002.jpg

Worüber ich mir auch mal gedanken machen würde, warum in den großen Medien garnichts über das Weltweite Militärnetz der USA Berichtet wird - das Thema wird quasi totgeschwiegen, was aus meiner Sicht eben auch dafür spricht das unsere Medien die Anweisung haben, dieses Thema auszuklammern. Kannst dir gerne die mühe machen und nach Artikeln zu schauen die, die Armeebasen weltweit thematisieren.  Du wirst deutschsprachige Artikel bis auf 1-2 aus der FAZ nur von "Blogs & Unseriösen weil keine Leitmedien" Artikel dazu finden. Ausser, jemand passt mal nicht beim Öffentlich Rechtlichen im Fernsehrat auf und eine Dokumentation wie folgende : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsrXMTzYr3g
findet ihren Weg ins Fernsehen und wird als der "Fehler" auffällt in den "Giftschrank (keine Aussendung mehr,quasi verbannung) gepackt.   
In Internationalen Medien wird dieses Thema weitaus offener besprochen, teilweise sehr kontrovers. 
Von Stars die Gefragt werden wie diese und jene Tierhoden schmecken ect. zu jedem scheiss wirst du in unseren Medien massig informationen finden - zu diesem Thema quasi nichts.  


Es liegt halt an jedem selber was er aus dieser Information macht, ob dieses Netz zufall sein kann, ob dort wirklich auch in nur einem Fall humanitäre Gründe die USA zum Eingreifen bewegen würden usw. 
KEINE Nation handelt altruistisch, erst recht nicht wenn es soviel Energie verschlingt wie in diesem Fall. Wir selber unterhalten ja auch mehr als genug US Basen, vielleicht sind wir doch nicht so "neutral und aufgeklärt" wie uns weisgemacht wird, bis wir Abends mal wieder daran erinnert werden, was für böse Menschen wir sind und welche Schuld wir tragen wenn mal wieder von Hitler, seiner Sekretärin oder seinem Schäferhund eine Doku läuft.
Wir wissen das seine Schäferhunde Muck & Blondi hießen, seine Sekretärin Traudl Junge - aber wir wissen nicht was in der Gegenwart abseits "unserer Welt" getrieben wird, die wir um unsere Freiheit zu verteidigen immerwieder in die Steinzeit zurückbomben müssen.

Gleichzeitig wird uns erklärt "wie die Pressefreiheit in der Ukraine und auf Russischer Seite eingeschnitten wird" und das, das erste Opfer eines Krieges die Wahrheit sei (was zwar natürlich wahr ist, aber wovon wir uns ja subjektiv einfach ausnehmen) Propaganda im Ukraine-Konflikt: Pressefreiheit unter Druck | tagesschau.de
Die Stimmung in der Ukraine ist eh vergiftet bis zum gehtnichtmehr und findet halt in sowas ausdruck: Ukraine verbietet Filme mit positivem Russlandbild - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Gerade gehts zum Glück für die Bewohner der Ukraine halbwegs ruhig zu im vergleich zu den gefechten vor Minsk 2, trotzdem dürfen wir nicht vergessen das dort immernoch Krieg herrscht und mMn. leider auch Minsk 2 scheitern wird und wir gerade sowas wie die Ruhe vor dem Sturm erleben.  

Die Frage ist doch was wir als Europäer denn genau mit der Ukraine im jetzigen Zustand wollen, oder wo wir unterstützung liefern können ohne als Aggressor gegenüber Russland aufzutreten (an der Stelle großes Lob an Merkel, Hollande, Steinmeier usw. die Waffenlieferungen bisher klare absagen erteilt haben und auch mit Minsk 2 die Kohlen zwischenzeitlich rausgeholt haben, als es drohte völlig zu eskalieren) 
Aber wir müssen uns doch mal klar machen, das die Ukraine auch zur Gefahr für uns alle werden kann ab dem Augenblick wenn verrückte wie Jazenijuk oder Poro auf den Trichter kommen sollten, wieder Offensiven zu starten.


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Ja, jetzt zeigt die Putsch Regierung ihr wahres Gesicht. Demnächst werden in Kiew russische Bücher verbrannt und Kunstwerke russischer Künstler als entartet bezeichnet. Woher kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor....


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Dass Poroschenko demokratisch  gewählt und das Parlament aufgelöst wurde, ist dir aber schon bekannt  oder? Und da du ja scheinbar auf Vergleiche stehst: Wenn Russland  letztes Jahr das Saarland annektiert und Bayern destabilisiert hätte,  wäre es um die deutsche Pressefreiheit in bezug auf Russland auch nicht  gut bestellt. Ist es nicht logisch, dass man der Propaganda des Feindes  keine Plattform bieten will?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Kopf, dass US Spezialeinheiten in Mexiko operieren.



Wahrscheinlich als Unterstützung für das Mexikanische Militär gegen die Drogenkartelle.
Aber eben nicht gegen die Mexikanische Regierung.


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dass Poroschenko demokratisch  gewählt und das Parlament aufgelöst wurde, ist dir aber schon bekannt  oder? Und da du ja scheinbar auf Vergleiche stehst: Wenn Russland  letztes Jahr das Saarland annektiert und Bayern destabilisiert hätte,  wäre es um die deutsche Pressefreiheit in bezug auf Russland auch nicht  gut bestellt. Ist es nicht logisch, dass man der Propaganda des Feindes  keine Plattform bieten will?


Dass sich die Krim durch ein demokratisches Referendum Russland angeschlossen hat ist dir auch bekannt oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Dass sich die Krim durch ein demokratisches Referendum Russland angeschlossen hat ist dir auch bekannt oder?



Wo war das denn demokratisch?


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Wo war die Machtübernahme von Poroschenko und seinen Nazi Kumpels demokratisch?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Dass sich die Krim durch ein demokratisches Referendum Russland angeschlossen hat ist dir auch bekannt oder?



Setz demokratisches Referendum in Anführungszeichen und mach einen Smiley dahinter, dann stimme ich zu. 



> Wo war die Machtübernahme von Poroschenko und seinen Nazi Kumpels demokratisch?



Informier dich einfach mal.  Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wo war die Machtübernahme von Poroschenko und seinen Nazi Kumpels demokratisch?



Poroschenko wurde vom Volk gewählt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Poroschenko wurde vom Volk gewählt. Ganz einfach.



Wärs so einfach müssten wir uns hier nicht seit nem Jahr fetzen. 
Kommt lasst die Merkel stürzen - am besten wir veranstalten auch ein Massaker auf dem Alexanderplatz... ist ja alles ganz einfach...


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Er wurde gewählt, ja, aber dass das demokratisch war wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber hier im Westen ist das ja nun mal so dass man sich die Demokratie so macht wie sie einem passt.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Wärs so einfach müssten wir uns hier nicht seit nem Jahr fetzen.



Er kann nichts dafür, dass sich der Osten des Landes abgegrenzt hat und verhindert hat, dass die Bevölkerung dort zu den Wahlen geht.


----------



## Amon (2. April 2015)

Natürlich kann er nichts dafür dass sich der Osten des Landes mit seiner verfassungswidrigen Machtübernahme nicht abfinden wollte.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, er wurde gewählt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Selbst wenn man annimmt, der Aufstand der Rebellen sei nicht von Russlands Propagada angestachelt, von Russlands Annexion der Krim inspiriert und von Russland mit Geld, Material und Personal aktiv unterstützt worden - wogegen allerhand spricht - dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob es nicht vernünftiger ist, an einer von der OSZE überwachten demokratischen Neuwahl teilzunehmen, als eine Art Neurussland auf dem Rücken von 6000 Leichen zu gründen.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. April 2015)

Um demokratische Wahlen durchzuführen, müssen bestimmte Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein.
Unteranderem:
1.) Das ganze Volk muss eine Möglichkeit haben, seine Stimme abzugeben.
2.) Im Landesinneren darf kein Krieg herrschen.

Nummer 2 wurde schon vor den Wahlen nicht erfüllt und währenddessen schon gar nicht, was gewissermaßen Nummer 1 demnach automatisch ausschließt.
Wo waren da bitte demokratische Wahlen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Auf das Angebot Kiews,  die Waffen niederzulegen und im Gegenzug Amnestie zu erhalten, sind die Rebellen nicht eingegangen. Und sie haben die Wahlen in ihrem Einflussbereich verhindert. Sie hatten die Chance zu wählen und sie haben sich dagegen entschieden. 

(Natürlich alles unter der beinahe abwegigen Annahme, dass die Rebellen tatasächlich aus eigenen Stücken handeln und nicht aus Moskau gelenkt werden.)


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man annimmt, der Aufstand der Rebellen sei nicht von Russlands Propagada angestachelt, von Russlands Annexion der Krim inspiriert und von Russland mit Geld, Material und Personal aktiv unterstützt worden - wogegen allerhand spricht - dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob es nicht vernünftiger ist, an einer von der OSZE überwachten demokratischen Neuwahl teilzunehmen, als eine Art Neurussland auf dem Rücken von 6000 Leichen zu gründen.



Selbst wenn man es annimmt ? ... 
Also Russland soll einen Putsch selber unterstützt haben,  der die Ukraine näher richtung EU/NATO bringt,  Chaos stiftet das dafür sorgt das die Ukraine die Gaskosten nichtmehr richtig tragen kann, die Marionette Janukowitsch stürzt, bei der Putin "Hüpf" gerufen hat und er fragte "wie hoch ?", dazu noch für eine unberechenbare Situation gesorgt hat, die der Bevölkerung auf der Krim gefährlich wurde und absehbar für starke Reaktionen wie z.B. Sanktionen sorgen konnte ?
 An welchem Punkt genau soll jetzt Russland eine Motivation gehabt haben ?

Aber mich würden mal deine Quellen interessieren die deine Schlussfolgerung zuließen, bisher sind das Behauptungen die sich ein Stück beweisen lassen.  - Wäre da echt mal gespannt -weil du es so gerne überliest wenn du in solche Situationen kommst - Ich möchte bitte Quellen für deine Behauptungen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> (Natürlich alles unter der beinahe abwegigen Annahme, dass die Rebellen tatasächlich aus eigenen Stücken handeln und nicht aus Moskau gelenkt werden.)



Quellen ? Ahndung ? Irgendwas ?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Putin wollte die Ukraine destabilisieren um sich die Krim zu schnappen.
Alles andere ist danach gekommen und glitt ihm dann aus den Händen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Ja Putin wollte sich die Krim schnappen...
Plötzlich aus dem Nichts nach 11 Jahren dreht er am Zeiger und findet das, das flächenmäßig größte Land der Erde plötzlich noch ein Stück Land, kleiner als das Saarland (wenn auch ein Geschichtsträchtiges) braucht, dafür eine Internationale Kriese startet, die Russland einwandfrei geschadet hat und an gewinn genau 0 gebracht hat. Ja - das klingt plausibel, zumindest wenn man Putin für den neuen Hitler hält - und sich da in eine Reihe mit Hussein, Ghadaffi, Milosevic und was weiß ich noch wem in eine Reihe setzen darf, alles fälle die man lieber gerne im Nachhinein vergisst weil auch dort selbst dem naivsten bewusst wurde, was für ein Chaos geschaffen wurde...


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst.



Du tätigst doch die Aussage das Russland für die Situation am Maidan usw, verantwortlich ist, die Ukrainischen Rebellen unterstützt hat usw. 
Mich würden deine Quellen interessieren die diesen Schluss nahelegen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du tätigst doch die Aussage das Russland für die Situation am Maidan usw, verantwortlich ist, die Ukrainischen Rebellen unterstützt hat usw.
> Mich würden deine Quellen interessieren die diesen Schluss nahelegen.



Keine Ahnung, wie du darauf kommst. Warum sollte ich so einen Unsinn behaupten? Ich beziehe mich auf Geschehnisse in der Ostukraine - nach dem Maidan und nach der Annexion der Krim seitens Russland.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja Putin wollte sich die Krim schnappen...
> Plötzlich aus dem Nichts nach 11 Jahren dreht er am Zeiger und findet das, das flächenmäßig größte Land der Erde plötzlich noch ein Stück Land, kleiner als das Saarland (wenn auch ein Geschichtsträchtiges) braucht, dafür eine Internationale Kriese startet, die Russland einwandfrei geschadet hat und an gewinn genau 0 gebracht hat.



Finde ich genauso merkwürdig, aber Putin wollte sie eben.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Also für dich klingt es wesentlich plausibler das Putin einfach einen an der Waffel hat und sein Land das mitträgt - als das es einen Auslöser gab der ihn aus seiner Sicht zu einer Reaktion gezwungen hat - wo wir wieder bei Aktion-Reaktion wären. Aber ja, klingt wirklich plausibel - Putin hat einfach einen an der Waffel, statt das wir einfach mal ******** gebaut haben...

@Split99999 Ok, dann falsch verstanden


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Wieso muss er einen an der Waffel haben?
Putin denkt militärisch. Er will direkten Zugang zu Militärwege haben und nicht von anderen Nationen abhängig sein.
Ergo muss er sich die Krim greifen, damit seine Flotte nicht mehr von der Ukraine abhängig ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. April 2015)

Jo da musste er natürlich umgehend reagieren, nachdem der Pachtvertrag nur bis 2042 lief und quasi kurz vorm auslaufen war. 
Das muss ihm schlaflose Nächte bereitet haben, auch die Finanzielle Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine die ihm immer größere Probleme bereitet hat, genauso wie die fantastische Ukrainische Bevölkerung & Wirtschaft die sich aus dem nichts unabhängig von Russischem Gas gemacht hat und Russland keinerlei Druckmittel mehr hatte ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Warum habe ich diese Punkte einfach ausser acht gelassen ? Was hat mich da nur geritten ? ...

Was für Schurken die Russen, erst klappts Jahrzehntelang mit Verträgen die Eingehalten werden, die keinerlei Probleme bereitet haben und dann plötzlich aus dem Nichts das Messer in den Rücken. Und das alles durch einen Verrückten wie Putin, der nichtmehr erkennen konnte das die Krim wesentlich mehr nachteile als Vorteile mit sich gebracht hat. Aber hoffentlich finden wir bald ein Mittel ihn abzusetzen. Wir müssen Russland von diesem Diktator befreien (Ähnlichkeiten mit Begründungen für alte Kriege die uns nichts als Vorteile auf Kosten des Friedens in Bevölkerungen anderer Nationen gebracht haben, sind rein zufällig und dienen nur der Unterhaltung...)


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Poroschenko wurde vom Volk gewählt. Ganz einfach.





Threshold schrieb:


> Er kann nichts dafür, dass sich der Osten des  Landes abgegrenzt hat und verhindert hat, dass die Bevölkerung dort zu  den Wahlen geht.


Poroschenko war einer der aktiven Maidan-Ünterstützer. Er kann also nichts dafür, dass die Bevölkerung des Ostens der Ukraine es nicht schön fand, dass er so aktiv mithalf, ihren demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Janukowitsch zu stürzen? 

Aber stimmt schon: "Kugeln verändern Regierungen viel sicherer als Wählerstimmen" !!! (Zitat: Lord of War)



			
				http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/syrien3638.html schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die EU verurteilte die Präsidentschaftswahlen in dem Bürgerkriegsland  als illegitim. Die Abstimmung a sei unrechtmäßig und undemokratisch,  erklärte die Außenbeauftragte Catherine Ashton. Das "mangelhafte  Wahlgesetz" habe dafür gesorgt, dass die meisten Syrer in von  Aufständischen kontrollierten Gebieten nicht wählen konnten. ...


Die EU malt sich ihre Demokratie, wie es ihr gefällt...
*In der Ukraine war das doch alles demokratisch und legitim (Wahlen in einem Bürgerkriegsland) ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Putin wollte die Ukraine destabilisieren um sich die Krim zu schnappen.
> Alles andere ist danach gekommen und glitt ihm dann aus den Händen.


Da du dies provokativ als "Fakt" darstellst, hätte ich von dir dafür gerne ein Quelle! 
Kerry und Nuland haben also auf dem Maidan *in Putins Auftrag* Kekse verteilt?


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

In der Nacht darf auch mal für 5 Minuten die Wahrheit laufen. 
Video "Rechtsextremer Ukrainer wurde in Deutschland behandelt" | FAKT | ARD Mediathek


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. April 2015)

Die Wahrheit? - wie sieht die eigentlich aus?

Ich zitiere mal: "*Die Bataillone des Rechten Sektors gehören weder zum Innenministerium, noch zum Verteidigungsministerium, noch zum Geheimdienst"
*
Sehr interessante Analyse .... 

Dann wären also die ganzen Freiwilligen-Bataillone = Gesetzlose?
... und die ukrainische Regierung hat somit auch nichts mit den Kriegsverbrechen zu tun - wie nützlich!

Komisch nur, dass unsere tolle Bundesregierung uns vor kurzem noch etwas ganz anderes erzählte :

_*"Der Status der Freiwilligenbataillone ergibt sich nach Verständnis der Bundesregierung daraus, dass diese dem Verteidigungs- oder dem Innenministerium *__*
oder in einigen Fällen direkt der Führung der Anti-Terror-Operation unterstellt sind.*_"
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/doc/btd/18/040/1804084.pdf 

und auch Wikipedia ist da anderer Meinung:

*"Territorial defense battalions ... are volunteer military units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine under the command of the Ukrainian Ministry of Defence.*"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Territorial_defense_battalions_%28Ukraine%29#Azov_Battalion

... offensichtlich sieht die Wahrheit doch nicht so aus, wie uns das ARD das hier verkaufen will.


----------



## khaAk (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo war das denn demokratisch?




Was ist denn Demokratisch? (Ernst gemeinte Frage!)

Janukowitsch wurde auch Demokratisch gewählt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. April 2015)

Die innerukrainischen Probleme gehen Russland nichts an. Und Putins zentrales Argument für die Annexion der Krim ist der Schutz von ethnischen Minderheiten. Das selbe Argument also mit dem Hitler seinerzeit die Annexion des Sudetenlandes rechtfertigte. Spätestens da sollten doch auch beim letzten Deppen die Alarmglocken klingeln. 

Krim-Annexion: Steinmeier warnt vor Büchse der Pandora - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die innerukrainischen Probleme gehen Russland nichts an. Und Putins zentrales Argument für die Annexion der Krim ist der Schutz von ethnischen Minderheiten. Das selbe Argument also mit dem Hitler seinerzeit die Annexion des Sudetenlandes rechtfertigte. Spätestens da sollten doch auch beim letzten Deppen die Alarmglocken klingeln.



Also bei mir hats vor ziemlich genau nem Jahr geklingelt, das das alles dort recht wenig mit einer Demokratischen entwicklung zu tun hat, als die ersten Videoaufnahmen auftauchten in denen Flugeinsätze gegen Zivilbevölkerung geflogen wurden und vor allem als in Odessa das Gewerkschaftshaus angezündet wurde und mit ihm zig Leute bei lebendigem Leib verbrannt wurden. Es tauchten ja sogar Videos auf, auf denen zu sehen war was dort getrieben wurde, wie die Menschen die sich daraus retten konnten oder aus Fenster sprangen unten von der Meute erschossen wurden.  Vor allem rannte der Mob so typisch für Rechtsradikale rum und das in einer Liga, gegen die unsere Faschos hier wie ein Kindergeburtstag wirken.
Gleichzeitig kamen von diesem Ereigniss, wo sich sonst die Presse auf alles stürzt, keine Meldungen was mir den Eindruck vermittelte das unsere Medien in diesem Konflikt sehr tendenziös Berichten.
In der Zeit, in der dann Hitler 8.11 aka. Putin aufgebaut wurde, habe ich mich angefangen auch sehr intentsiv mit dem Assozierungsabkommen zu beschäftigen, wie die Protestbewegung enstand, wie die Protestler organisiert waren ect, was das Arsow Battalion ist, wieviele andere rechte Militärs es dort gibt, welche Rolle sie spielen, woher die Finanzmittel kamen, woher Ausrüstung ect. 
Das hat mir vor allem gezeigt, das die Entwicklungen in der Ukraine alles sind - aber kein rein innerpolitisches Problem - sondern sie zum Spielball zwischen Russland und den USA wurden. 
Gezeigt hat es mir aber auch, das etwas mächtig schief gelaufen ist beim Plan der Bundesregierung in der Geopolitik mehr Verantwortung zu übernehmen und sie in ein Westennest gestochen haben, über das sie offensichtlich die Kontrolle verloren haben. 

Später gab es dann solche extremen Vorfälle von MH-17 (ist auch schon ein gutes halbes Jahr her und mit der Auswertung der Datenschreiber dort hat es irgendwie auch nochnicht so richtig hingehauen und das was bekannt gemacht wird, wird aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch zensiert bis zum gehtnichtmehr) dort sind 298 Menschen gestorben, weil sie einfach über Ukrainischem Boden abgeschossen wurden, erst hat man vehement versucht dies den Seperatisten oder Russland in die Schuhe zu schieben - nachdem schon die ersten deutlichen Beweise aufkamen die, diese Annahmen unhaltbar machten oder Propaganda Pannen wie der Seperatist der sich über die Opfer verhöhnte aka. fast zusammengebrochen ist als er Plüschtiere von Kindern in den Trümmern entdeckte wurde es plötzlich wie auf einem Schlag so still um das Thema - kein Wort mehr - einfach wie ausgeschaltet. 

Das alles waren Punkte die eben schon vor einem Jahr bekannt waren,  über die man sich hätte informieren können, die einem eben zu einem anderen Schluss kommen lassen, als hätte Russland die Motivation Imperialismus zu betreiben oder generell in eine Kriegerische Haltung gegenüber Europa zu treten. 

An welchem dieser Punkte hätten bei dir eigentlich mal die Alarmglocken klingeln sollen/können das dort zumindest irgendwas überhaupt nicht so läuft wie es hier verkauft wird  ?


Aso, zynische Stimmen würden wohl die Deutschen als Deppen bezeichnen, die sich Sanktionen von den USA gegenüber Russland aufdrängen lassen - während die USA Selber durch u.A. Raketentechnik käufe (weil man es irgendwie nicht gebacken bekommt vergleichbare Antriebe wie die technisch rückständigen Russen zu bauen) ihr Handelsvolumen zwischen Russland und USA deutlich erhöht haben. 
https://owc.de/2014/12/23/handel-usa-russland-um-elf-prozent-gestiegen/

Warum ist eigentlich bisher weder von der EU, noch USA Anklage beim  Haager Tribunal gegen Russland eingereicht worden ? Das ist der Internationale Gerichtshof der sich mit genau solchen Fällen beschäftigt wenn Grenzen "einfach so" verschoben werden oder es Probleme im Völkerrecht gibt - düfte doch ein einfaches sein wenn die Lage so einfach ist wie man es euch verkauft ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Um demokratische Wahlen durchzuführen, müssen bestimmte Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein.
> Unteranderem:
> 1.) Das ganze Volk muss eine Möglichkeit haben, seine Stimme abzugeben.
> 2.) Im Landesinneren darf kein Krieg herrschen.
> ...



Zumindest in den Gebieten, in denen Poroschenko heute herrscht, waren beide Bedingungen erfüllt.
Umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen: Auf der Krim waren 10.000de Besatzungstruppen während des Referendums im Einsatz und es war niemand da, gegen den sie eingesetzt werden konnten, aus den Wahlberechtigten. Damit war 1 wohl auch nicht gegeben und bei 2 wäre es nur eine Definitionsfrage: Herrscht Krieg, wenn der Angreifer so übermächtig ist, dass die Verteidiger sich nicht zu schießen trauen, sondern direkt ergeben? Frieden ist das jedenfalls nicht.
Über die "Abstimmungen" im Donbass brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden, da war definitiv Krieg und 2/3 des beanspruchten Territoriums waren auf der anderen Seite der Frontlinie ohne Zugang zu Wahllokalen der selbsternannten nichtrepublikanischen nicht freien freien Republiken.

Wer ist also deiner Meinung nach derzeit Vertreter des ukrainischen Volkes bzw. von Teilen desselben?




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jo da musste er natürlich umgehend reagieren, nachdem der Pachtvertrag nur bis 2042 lief und quasi kurz vorm auslaufen war.
> Das muss ihm schlaflose Nächte bereitet haben, auch die Finanzielle Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine die ihm immer größere Probleme bereitet hat, genauso wie die fantastische Ukrainische Bevölkerung & Wirtschaft die sich aus dem nichts unabhängig von Russischem Gas gemacht hat und Russland keinerlei Druckmittel mehr hatte ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Warum habe ich diese Punkte einfach ausser acht gelassen ? Was hat mich da nur geritten ? ...



Keine Sorge, dich hat gar nichts geritten. Du hast in bekannt weiser Art ausführlich dargelegt, wieso Putin zwingend die Krim besetzen musste, um zu verhindern, dass russische Militärstützpunkte von den übermächtigen, transparendschwingenden Demonstraten in Grund und Boden getrampelt werden.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ngen-der-ukraine-post6628270.html#post6628270
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ngen-der-ukraine-post6635356.html#post6635356

Nur darüber, dass du dich daran nicht mehr erinnern kannst, musst du dir Sorgen machen.





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit? - wie sieht die eigentlich aus?
> Ich zitiere mal: "*Die Bataillone des Rechten Sektors gehören weder zum Innenministerium, noch zum Verteidigungsministerium, noch zum Geheimdienst"
> *
> Sehr interessante Analyse ....
> ...



Es gibt in der Ukraine eine Vielzahl von paramilitärischen Truppen, angefangen von dem Militär angegliderten Hilfstruppen bis hin zu Privatarmeen und sich selbst strukturierenden Mobs. Dazwischen kann man entweder differnzieren - oder man schmeißt alles in einen Topf, beschwert sich darüber, dass "gleich geschalteten" Medien nicht jedesmal exakt das gleiche Sagen, wenn sie über derart verschiedene Dinge berichten und konsumiert in Zukunft nur noch das einfachere Weltbild der russischen Auslandsmedien.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer ist also deiner Meinung nach derzeit Vertreter des ukrainischen Volkes bzw. von Teilen desselben?



Die Bedingungen müssen aber überall zutreffen.
Auf der Krim durfte jeder wählen. Es waren lokale Wahlen der Krim, nicht nationale der ganzen Ukraine.
Zu den Soldaten:  Es wurde nicht geschossen und keiner wurde verletzt. Krieg war es nicht. Noch nicht einmal ein Aufstand. Es wurde eher ein Gefühl der Autorität geschaffen.
Beispiel: Ein Polizist bewacht einen Parkplatz. Du zerstichst die Reifen von einem Auto und wirst dafür verhört/verhaftet.
Wird deine Freiheit dadurch beeinträchtigt? Wäre sie nicht beeinträchtigt, wenn er nicht da wäre?

Zum momentan Regierenden:
Gar keiner. Das ist ja das blöde daran. Meiner Meinung ist es keine offizielle Regierung in Kiew und auch keine offizielle in der Ostukraine.
Bei den Aussagen von Poroschenko entsteht jedoch ein Paradox. Einerseits sagte er bei den Wahlen, dass die widerständischen Gebiete nicht zur Ukraine zählen und ihre Stimmen sowieso nicht gelten, da es ALLE Widerstandskämpfer und Terroristen sind.
Andererseits sagt er dann, dass die Gebiete nicht so einfach beansprucht werden dürfen, da sie zur Ukraine gehören.
Ja was´n nun?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Zu den Soldaten:  Es wurde nicht geschossen und keiner wurde verletzt. Krieg war es nicht. Noch nicht einmal ein Aufstand. Es wurde eher ein Gefühl der Autorität geschaffen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ein sicheres Gefühl habe, wenn Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen -- könnten auch Milizen sein -- vor und in den Wahllokalen stehen und durch ihre Haltung klar machen, was gewählt werden soll.
Konnte man überhaupt wählen? War auf dem Wahlzettel die Möglichkeit aufgeführt, gegen die Abspaltung zu stimmen oder konnte man nur dafür stimmen?


----------



## Putinversteher (3. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ein sicheres Gefühl habe, wenn Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen -- könnten auch Milizen sein -- vor und in den Wahllokalen stehen und durch ihre Haltung klar machen, was gewählt werden soll.
> Konnte man überhaupt wählen? War auf dem Wahlzettel die Möglichkeit aufgeführt, gegen die Abspaltung zu stimmen oder konnte man nur dafür stimmen?



Ja konnte man und die Wahlen wurden von der Russischen Armee abgesichert, es gab keine Berichte über Gewaltätige Aktionen oder Einschüchternes Auftreten - was auch nicht nötig war nach dem Chaos davor im Westen und eben der geschichtlichen Verbundenheit dort.  War einfach ein selbstläufer - davon kann man halten was man möchte, aber man sollte es zumindest nicht einfach ignorieren wie es aktuell die Regierung in der Ukraine macht.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Und warum sollte die russische Armee eine Wahl absichern, von der du sagt, dass es keinerlei Gewalt oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten vorkam?
Oder dienten die Soldaten nicht eher dafür, die Leute so einzuschüchtern, dass sie positiv abstimmen sollten, denn sonst holen sie es sich mit Gewalt?
Denn die Soldaten waren ja schon da.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Russlands Armee hat die Krim einfach "dicht gemacht" das dort keine Regulären Truppen, Milizen oder ein Mob die Leute dort drangsaliert.  Man kann nur spekulieren was gewesen wäre wenn sie sich dagegen entschieden haben, aber die Frage hat sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt gestellt, weil die Bevölkerung dort sich als Russen betrachtet, sie haben deswegen auch keine Bedrohung in der Russischen Armee gesehen, sondern einfach Schutz. Putin hat das ja sicherlich mit einkalkuliert das die Wahl so verläuft wie sie verlaufen ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Das erzähl mal den 500.000 Ukrainern und den 250.000 Krimtataren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

An Naivität nicht zu übertreffen... ^^

Jedenfalls hat er die Krim heim ins Reich geholt. Heil Putin.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> An Naivität nicht zu übertreffen... ^^
> 
> Jedenfalls hat er die Krim heim ins Reich geholt. Heil Putin.



@split
Was sagste zu sowas hier ? Wieviele "bedauerliche Einzelfälle" wie diesen muss es denn geben bis es mal bei dir klingelt ? Wenn du was gegen Menschen hast die Heil rufen,  wie findest du bitte sowas ? 
https://www.jungewelt.de/2015/02-14/011.php



@Treshold 
Du kriegst doch z.B. mit was für ein Wahnsinniges Lügenmärchen den Leuten hier serviert wird was die ganze Griechenland Thematik angeht. Aber du hälst es nicht für möglich das, das selbe im Bezug auf die Ukraine gelaufen sein kann ? Wo eben auch unsere Interessen und die verbündeter Länder eben auch neutralität einfach ausspielen können ?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Du kriegst doch z.B. mit was für ein Wahnsinniges Lügenmärchen den Leuten hier serviert wird was die ganze Griechenland Thematik angeht. Aber du hälst es nicht für möglich das, das selbe im Bezug auf die Ukraine gelaufen sein kann ? Wo eben auch unsere Interessen und die verbündeter Länder eben auch neutralität einfach ausspielen können ?



Was hat die finanzielle Lage der Griechen mit dem kriegerischen Separatisten in der Ukraine und dem Klau der Krim durch Putin zu tun?
Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Dinge.
Dass die Griechen seinerzeit beschissen haben, um den Euro zu bekommen und dass das auch alle wussten, dass sie beschissen haben, ist doch nichts Neues.
Dass sich Putin plötzlich um die Russen auf der Krim Sorgen macht, ist dagegen lächerlich. Wieso hat er sich denn nicht all die Jahre vorher darum gekümmert?
Ach ja. Stimmt. vorher wurden die Ölfelder vor der Krim nicht ausgeschrieben, erst als ein US Unternehmen den Zuschlag erhielt, griff Putin ein und nun hat ein russisches Unternehmen die Förderrechte. 
Schon komisch.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2015)

Aber aber. Russland wollte die Ukraine doch nur vor sich selber schützen, damit sie ja nicht ganz oder teilweise unabhängig von russischen Lieferungen werden und damit weniger erpressbar. ^^

-------
Deutschlandfunk: Ukraine - Krieg und Korruption

€: Auf der Krim geht es lustig weiter damit, Medien die nicht Putin bejubeln, den Hahn zuzudrehen: Russische Behörden verweigern Lizenz: Krimtataren-Sender muss aufhören | tagesschau.de


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Aso, dann habe ich nen Post von dir zum Thema Griechenland einfach falsch interpretiert Treshold, schade - dachte wärs da ein bischen besser Informiert. 

b2t

@Poulton
Die Krimtataren können einen dort jetzt eh leid tun, sie leiden zusätzlich zum Muslimischen Stigma jetzt eben noch stärker darunter das sie den Regierungskurs aus der Ukraine gefolgt sind. Russlands Regierung macht jetzt eh überall kurzen prozess mit Medien die ihnen nicht geheuer sind, oder sie Schwierigkeiten erwarten würden. Andererseits finde ich das die Ukrainer selber ja noch viel weiter gegangen sind mit dem Verbannen allen Russischen aus den Medien (gab nen Post dazu vor 2-3 Seiten).  
Ich hoffe einfach das es nicht in Gewalt gegen die Krimtataren ausartet oder sie andere repressalien erwarten müssen. 

Das die Ukraine sehr abhängig von Russland war/ist und Russland das für ihre Interessen ausnutzt ist halt leider ganz normal,  wir machens doch auch nicht anders wie man am Beispiel von Griechenland sehen kann.
Russland ist doch auch mit der ganzen Kriegerischen Situation nicht geholfen, das wissen sie genauso. Aber ich denke das ab dem Punkt wo vom Westen eben die Revolution angestachelt und vor allem tatkräftig unterstützt haben , wir einfach einen riesigen (Fehler kann man es ja nicht nennen, weil volle absicht dahinter stand) statt einfach weiterhin im diplomatischen Dialog zu bleiben. Stell dir mal vor Russland hätte solche Chaoten wie letztens in Frankfurt mit Milliarden Beträgen unterstützt, sie im Kampf ausgebildet usw. und sie würden hier die Regierung stürzen - du kämst dir hier auch verarscht vor und würdest dich fragen was das soll und vor allem was sich eingebildet wird, von aussen initiert bei uns plötzlich neue verhältnisse zu schaffen. 

Aber da ihr ja so interessiert seid daran das die Ukraine ein Teil der EU wird, wo bleiben die weiteren Verhandlungen ? Und vor allem wie soll sich die Ukraine in die EU integrieren ? Ihr regt euch alle über Griechenland auf und wollt das nächste Land in die EU Integrieren von dem man jetzt schon weiß das es auf Jahrzehnte nicht annähernd Wettbewerbsfähig ist ?  Gleichzeitig wird ja die Ukrainische Wirtschaft dann erstmal noch weiter runtergezogen, weil sie gegen Europäische Produkte z.B. unsere einfach kein Land sehen wird. Das sind Dinge die man jetzt schon ganz klar benennen kann - aber bitteschön "kämpft" ruhig weiter dafür das die Ukraine teil der EU wird - Den Ukrainern wird damit nicht geholfen sein, genauso wenig den Europäischen Bürgern, die einzigen die von einem Land profitieren das in Schulden versinkt sind einige wenige wie der IWF, unsere Europäischen Institutionen (Troika wirds wahrscheinlich nichtmehr heißen, nachdem der Name so verbrannt ist) und dafür sorgen wird, das in der Ukraine eben alles verschachert wird wie es deren Interessen gerade liegt. 

Frage die hoffentlich nicht überlesen wird : Was für eine Positive Entwicklung erwartet ihr denn bitteschön für die Ukraine bzw. die Ukrainer selber ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> @split
> Was sagste zu sowas hier ? Wieviele "bedauerliche Einzelfälle" wie diesen muss es denn geben bis es mal bei dir klingelt ? Wenn du was gegen Menschen hast die Heil rufen,  wie findest du bitte sowas ?
> https://www.jungewelt.de/2015/02-14/011.php



Ich halte weder etwas von Zeitungen, die vom Verfassungsschutz als linksextremistisch eingestuft sind und beobachtet werden, noch von rechten Freiwilligenbataillonen auf ukrainischer Seite. Ich halte auch nichts von Separatisten, die mit voller Unterstützung von Moskau für ein "Neurussland" auf ukrainischem Territorium über Leichen gehen. Und von Autokraten, die fremdes Territorium annektieren, noch dazu mit einem Hitler-Argument, halte ich erst recht nichts. -.-


----------



## xNeo92x (4. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nichts von Separatisten, die mit voller Unterstützung von Moskau für ein "Neurussland" auf ukrainischem Territorium über Leichen gehen.


Irgendwelche Beweise für die "volle Unterstützung"?
ich hätte dafür schon längst ne Verwarnung bekommen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

Beweise, die ich dir schon mehrmals genannt habe. Dass mehrere Separatistenführer in der Vergangenheit die Unterstützung Moskaus offen zugegeben haben, dürfte der gewichtigste sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aso, dann habe ich nen Post von dir zum Thema Griechenland einfach falsch interpretiert Treshold, schade - dachte wärs da ein bischen besser Informiert.



Griechenland hat absolut gar nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun.
Für die Griechen gibt es den Euro Rettungs Thread oder wie der heißt. Müsste eigentlich Banken Rettungs Thread heißen.
Noch besser wäre Kapitalismus Rettungs Thread.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Es ging dabei um flächendeckende Desinformation die hier getrieben wird nicht um Griechenland an sich...


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

Woher hast du denn deine Informationen, wenn darüber flächendeckend Desinformation getrieben wird? Ich wette mal wieder aus der "Lügenpresse" (die dann wohl doch nicht lügt).


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es ging dabei um flächendeckende Desinformation die hier getrieben wird nicht um Griechenland an sich...



Und wie kommst du jetzt wieder auf Desinformation?
Weil man hier in Deutschland der russischen Propaganda keinen Glauben schenkt?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn deine Informationen, wenn darüber flächendeckend Desinformation getrieben wird? Ich wette mal wieder aus der "Lügenpresse" (die dann wohl doch nicht lügt).



Jo da haste schon recht, wenn 24/7 über Gierige Griechen, den Euro an sich usw. gelogen wird aber ich dann mal mit bischen Glück in der Nacht über eine Arte Doku stolpere, die die Wahrheit auf den Tisch bringt ist ja alles in ordnung... Euer Weltbild möcht ich haben, muss schön sein sich hier auf der Insel der Glückseeligen zu befinden.


@Treshold 
Gibt auch abseits der Russischen Propaganda Stimmen die unsere Meinung teilen, von Schröder über Schmidt, Krone-Schmalz bis Augstein, Hörstel & Peter Scholl Latour,  Willy Wimmer, Wagenknecht usw. 
Aber statt sich mit deren Meinungen auseinander zu setzen, wird sich eben darum bemüht sie zu diskreditieren bis geisteskrank zu erklären - hauptsache man ist am ende "der gute" und darf weiterhin seine vorstellungen von der Welt auf andere übertragen - koste es was es wolle.


Eine Antwort darauf was ihr euch davon erwartet die Ukraine in der EU zu sehen kann ich wohl auch nicht erwarten - stattdessen eben Polemik


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Schröder muss Putins Meinung sein, weil er dafür bezahlt wird.
Schmidt labert viel Unsinn.
Wagenknecht ist Linke, die muss aus Prinzip gegen den Strom schwimmen.
Und Wimmer ist leicht labil geworden in den letzten Jahren, was der für Standpunkte vertritt ist teilweise abenteuerlich.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Eine Antwort darauf was ihr euch davon erwartet die Ukraine in der EU zu sehen kann ich wohl auch nicht erwarten - stattdessen eben Polemik



Und was erwartest du da?
Dass die Nato Luftangriffe auf Stellungen der Separatisten fliegt?
Dass die EU Waffenlieferungen zustimmt?
Dass die USA endlich mal taktische Nuklearwaffen einsetzen sollte, damit das schneller beendet ist?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Es ging mir um diese Frage in der ich sicherlich kein militärisches Eingreifen wünschen würde (warum drehen sich deine Antworten im übrigen nur um millitärische Lösungen ? Schon so eingeschworen auf einen Krieg?) 



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aber da ihr ja so interessiert seid daran das die Ukraine ein Teil der EU wird, wo bleiben die weiteren Verhandlungen ? Und vor allem wie soll sich die Ukraine in die EU integrieren ? Ihr regt euch alle über Griechenland auf und wollt das nächste Land in die EU Integrieren von dem man jetzt schon weiß das es auf Jahrzehnte nicht annähernd Wettbewerbsfähig ist ?  Gleichzeitig wird ja die Ukrainische Wirtschaft dann erstmal noch weiter runtergezogen, weil sie gegen Europäische Produkte z.B. unsere einfach kein Land sehen wird. Das sind Dinge die man jetzt schon ganz klar benennen kann - aber bitteschön "kämpft" ruhig weiter dafür das die Ukraine teil der EU wird - Den Ukrainern wird damit nicht geholfen sein, genauso wenig den Europäischen Bürgern, die einzigen die von einem Land profitieren das in Schulden versinkt sind einige wenige wie der IWF, unsere Europäischen Institutionen (Troika wirds wahrscheinlich nichtmehr heißen, nachdem der Name so verbrannt ist) und dafür sorgen wird, das in der Ukraine eben alles verschachert wird wie es deren Interessen gerade liegt.
> 
> Frage die hoffentlich nicht überlesen wird : Was für eine Positive Entwicklung erwartet ihr denn bitteschön für die Ukraine bzw. die Ukrainer selber ?






Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aber statt sich mit deren Meinungen auseinander zu setzen, wird sich eben darum bemüht sie zu diskreditieren bis geisteskrank zu erklären - hauptsache man ist am ende "der gute" und darf weiterhin seine vorstellungen von der Welt auf andere übertragen - koste es was es wolle.





Threshold schrieb:


> Schröder muss Putins Meinung sein, weil er dafür bezahlt wird.
> Schmidt labert viel Unsinn.
> Wagenknecht ist Linke, die muss aus Prinzip gegen den Strom schwimmen.
> Und Wimmer ist leicht labil geworden in den letzten Jahren, was der für Standpunkte vertritt ist teilweise abenteuerlich.



...


----------



## JePe (4. April 2015)

Fuer jemanden, der bis spaet in die Nacht wachbleibt, um sich auf ARTE zu bilden, bist Du bemerkenswert schlecht informiert - EU-Mitgliedschaft ist nicht dasselbe wie Mitglied der Euro-Zone zu sein. Aus welcher Glaskugel stammt Deine Information, dass der Ukraine die Mitgliedschaft in der Euro-Zone angeboten werden sollte? Oder auch nur die Mitgliedschaft in der EU? Denn vertragsverhandlungsgegenstaendlich war ein Assoziierungsabkommen (das noch eine Stufe unter einem Stabilisierungs- und Assoziierungsabkommen aufgehaengt ist).

Sind das die "Meinungen", mit denen ich mich auseinandersetzen soll?


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Eine Antwort darauf was ihr euch davon erwartet die Ukraine in der EU zu sehen kann ich wohl auch nicht erwarten - stattdessen eben Polemik



Dem ukrainische Botschafter Pavlo Klimkin wurde in einem Interview auf Phönix (oder so) mal die Frage gestellt, was die Ukraine der EU bieten könnte. Seine Antwort war sinngemäß: Über 40 Mio. Menschen, die nach westlichen Werten leben und Europa mitgestalten wollen. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Für jemanden der sich hier oft zu Wort meldet, biste über das Assozierungsabkommen und seinen Inhalt der Stufenweisen Integration in die EU leider nicht sehr gut informiert. Teil davon ist eben der Freihandel - 
Ukraine-Krise: EU schiebt Freihandel mit Ukraine auf | ZEIT ONLINE  der zwar im Augenblick hängt, damit die Ukraine nicht komplett wirtschaftlich kollabiert.
Und natürlich will die Ukraine der EU Beitreten und natürlich wird Brüssel sein okay geben, alleine schon um sich klar gegen Russland zu positionieren und natürlich werden du, ich und alle anderen die Kosten dafür tragen - und natürlich will man dann wieder von nichts gewusst haben und natürlich auch bis dahin abstreiten das es überhaupt denkbar wäre das die Ukraine teil der EU wird. 
Ukraine: Poroschenko will EU-Mitgliedschaft bis 2020 beantragen | ZEIT ONLINE - und damit das alles schön flutscht auch wenn das natürlich wahsinnig erscheint erwähnt man schonmal auf der Seite des Bundestags die wichtigkeit des ganzen Unternehmens. https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2015/kw14_interview_groysman/367190, wo ihr jetzt schon daran erinnert werdet, das ihr alle Feinde unserer Werte seid wenn ihr den Kurs nicht mittragen wollt  
Und natürlich wird dabei auch beiläufig unterstellt das es gegen Nazis geht und jeder der sich dagegen stellt dann doch einer ist oder ?!

Zitat aus der Bundestag Info: 

Man muss sich vor Augen führen, dass es in diesem Konflikt um Werte geht, die alle europäischen Länder einen, auch wenn sie verschiedenen Sprachen sprechen. Es sind die Werte der Freiheit, der Menschenrechte, der Demokratie und der territorialen Integrität jedes Landes. Es ist ein Fehler, anzunehmen, dass dieser Konflikt nicht die gesamte Europäische Union beträfe. Der deutsche Theologe Martin Niemöller hat gesagt: „Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten, habe ich geschwiegen; ich war ja kein Kommunist. Als sie die Sozialdemokraten einsperrten, habe ich geschwiegen; ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat. Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten, habe ich geschwiegen, ich war ja kein Gewerkschafter. Als sie mich holten, gab es keinen mehr, der protestieren konnte.“ Mir scheint, dass dieses Zitat die heutige Situation beschreibt.


Ich wünsch euch schonmal viel Spass mit eurem neuen EU Mitglied Ukraine und frag mich wo der kampf gegen den Nationalsozialismus denn genau stattfindet wenn wir den Nazis in der Ukraine noch alles an Hilfe zukommen lassen, was soweit möglich ist ?
Sorry es so platt zu sagen, aber ihr werdet von dem ganzen scheiss noch eingeholt das alles zu spät ist. Ihr seid es doch die den ganzen Zirkus ausbaden, nicht Steinmeier, Merkel oder sonstwelche Personen die euch gerade dazu drängen...


----------



## JePe (4. April 2015)

Genau - es geht um ein Assoziierungsabkommen. Der Rest ist konjunktive Weltuntergangsherbeirederei und Vergleiche zu Griechenland zu ziehen ist bestenfalls unserioes.

Und das zieht sich wie ein roter (sic!) Faden durch diesen Thread.


----------



## apap (4. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Für jemanden der sich hier oft zu Wort meldet, biste über das Assozierungsabkommen und seinen Inhalt der Stufenweisen Integration in die EU leider nicht sehr gut informiert. Teil davon ist eben der Freihandel -
> Ukraine-Krise: EU schiebt Freihandel mit Ukraine auf | ZEIT ONLINE  der zwar im Augenblick hängt, damit die Ukraine nicht komplett wirtschaftlich kollabiert.
> Und natürlich will die Ukraine der EU Beitreten und natürlich wird Brüssel sein okay geben, alleine schon um sich klar gegen Russland zu positionieren und natürlich werden du, ich und alle anderen die Kosten dafür tragen - und natürlich will man dann wieder von nichts gewusst haben und natürlich auch bis dahin abstreiten das es überhaupt denkbar wäre das die Ukraine teil der EU wird.
> Ukraine: Poroschenko will EU-Mitgliedschaft bis 2020 beantragen | ZEIT ONLINE - und damit das alles schön flutscht auch wenn das natürlich wahsinnig erscheint erwähnt man schonmal auf der Seite des Bundestags die wichtigkeit des ganzen Unternehmens. https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2015/kw14_interview_groysman/367190, wo ihr jetzt schon daran erinnert werdet, das ihr alle Feinde unserer Werte seid wenn ihr den Kurs nicht mittragen wollt
> ...



Lieber eine Ukraine in ihrer Not unterstützen statt vor Berlin wieder Hammer&Sichel zu sehen. Würde man auf Desinformierte wie dich hören würde der Russe halb-Europa überrennen. 

Und die meisten Nazis, Rechte, und Skins wohnen immernoch mit klaren Abstand in Russland. Aber so ist das, erhebt sich der kleine Ukrainer gg das russische Joch, gilt er als Nazi. Polen gelten für viele Russen als Verräter, weil sie statt Moskaus Herrschaft lieber die Freiheit u Souverenität wollten. Moskau braucht keine Verbündettet sondern nur Vasallen, und an uns liegt es ob unser Kontinent Teil des russischen Märchens wird oder nicht. Ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich dass Russland spätestens Mitte 2016 zahlungsunfähig sein wird. Notfalls Ausschuss aus den internationalen Bankensystemen, dann zerfällt die russ. Wirtschaft. Jeder Angriff unsererseits, ist lediglich eine Gegenreaktion und nicht als Angriff zu werten, egal wie Putin das in seinen Märchennachrichten darstellt.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Würde man auf Desinformierte wie dich hören würde der Russe halb-Europa überrennen.
> 
> Und die meisten Nazis, Rechte, und Skins wohnen immernoch mit klaren Abstand in Russland. Aber so ist das, erhebt sich der kleine Ukrainer gg das russische Joch, gilt er als Nazi. Polen gelten für viele Russen als Verräter, weil sie statt Moskaus Herrschaft lieber die Freiheit u Souverenität wollten. Moskau braucht keine Verbündettet sondern nur Vasallen, und an uns liegt es ob unser Kontinent Teil des russischen Märchens wird oder nicht. Ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich dass Russland spätestens Mitte 2016 zahlungsunfähig sein wird. Notfalls Ausschuss aus den internationalen Bankensystemen, dann zerfällt die russ. Wirtschaft. Jeder Angriff unsererseits, ist lediglich eine Gegenreaktion und nicht als Angriff zu werten, egal wie Putin das in seinen Märchennachrichten darstellt.



Würde mich über Quellen freuen die belegen das in Russland die meisten Nazis leben und aktiv sind. Im übrigen kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern das es in Russland einen Fall gab in dem eine Rechtsradikale Truppe jagd auf Ausländer gemacht hat, dabei mind. 9 Menschen das leben in einer Serie von Morden gekostet hat und dabei noch von einer dem Verfassungsschutz Vergleichbaren Institution unterstützt wurden - aber wie gesagt würde mich über Quellen freuen die deine These belegen. Desweiteren über Quellen die nahelegen das Russland halb Europa überrennen möchte - Schonmal viel Glück dabei - Sich als Deutscher über Desinformation und  Vasallentum aufzuregen ist halt auch so eine Sache - ich frage mich ernsthaft ob du einfach rumtrollst, oder wirklich an das glaubst was du gerade vom Stapel gelassen hast.

Viel Spass mit der Russischen Propaganda: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7P044tmyMc


----------



## apap (4. April 2015)

Du jammerst oft nach Quellen bei im Grunde selbstverständlichen und allseits bekannten Dingen. Aber wie wärs mal mit selber suchen ?  Würdest du es wär dir klar dass in Russland die meisten Rechten der Welt beheimatet sind und die aktuelle russische Regierung solche Bewegungen unterstützt, das nennt sich Wissen was dir anscheinend sehr fehlt, weshalb du auch kindische Ansichten aus dem Hut zauberst fern ab jeder realen Betrachtung der Ereignisse ... aber du wirst gemerkt haben dass man in Dland die Wahrheit nicht so wie in Rland einfach malen kann, das hier ist eben keine One-Men-Show.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Du jammerst oft nach Quellen bei im Grunde selbstverständlichen und allseits bekannten Dingen. Aber wie wärs mal mit selber suchen ?



Deswegen frage ich, du stellst eine Behauptung auf und ich möchte deine Quellen die das Belegen - dürfte ja kein problem sein bei "allseits bekannten Dingen" 
Ansonsten haste einfach eine Haltlose Behauptung aufgestellt für die es hier normalerweise Punkte gibt. Worauf stützt sich denn deine "reale Betrachtung der Ereignisse" ?


----------



## xNeo92x (4. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber aber. Russland wollte die Ukraine doch nur vor sich selber schützen, damit sie ja nicht ganz oder teilweise unabhängig von russischen Lieferungen werden und damit weniger erpressbar. ^^
> 
> -------
> Deutschlandfunk: Ukraine - Krieg und Korruption
> ...



Lawrow: Probleme der Krim-Tataren gelöst / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## apap (4. April 2015)

Wenn ich die "haltlose" Behauptung aufstellen würde die Erde sei eine Kugel, bräuchtest du dafür auch erst einen Zeitungsartikel ?  Und so am Rande ... warum hast du in den letzten 2 Std keine Eigenbemühungen unternommen es selbst zu überprüfen ? Im Moment zeigst du hier nur dass du nicht über notwendige Information verfügst die dir ein Gesamtbild über Russland erlauben, und du willst Putinversteher sein ? 

Ich werde dir die Arbeit nicht abnnehmen und meine Behauptung dass in Russland die meisten Rechten wohnen, weltweit, ist dennoch korekt.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Doch habe ich und deswegen bitte ich dich eben deine Behauptung zu untermauern, weil ich eben weiß das es eine schwachsinnige behauptung war. Und du machst deine Aussage nurnoch Peinlicher dadurch das du es mit der Welt als Kugel vergleichst.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Was ist denn das Ziel welches die Ukraine durch das Assozierungsabkommen mit der EU erreichen möchte? Natürlich der spätere Beitritt zur EU und eventuell auch die Einführung des Euro. Wer was anderes glaubt ist schon ziemlich naiv. Natürlich passt das auch gut in die geopolitischen Pläne der USA; Wie Brzezinski schon geschrieben hat muss die Ukraine von Russland gelöst werden damit Russland kein Eurasisches Land mehr ist um den Brückenkopf der USA in Europa zu stärken.

Dass Putin die russisch sprachigen Menschen die auf der Krim leben völlig egal sind sollte auch jedem klar sein. Es ging von Anfang an nur um den Stützpunkt in Sevastopol! Um nichts anderes! Und ich sage euch, die USA und jedes andere westliche Land hätten in der selben Situation genau gleich gehandelt! Putin hatte gar keine andere Wahl! Er musste diesen Stützpunkt auf jeden Fall sichern.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Ziel welches die Ukraine durch das Assozierungsabkommen mit der EU erreichen möchte? Natürlich der spätere Beitritt zur EU und eventuell auch die Einführung des Euro. Wer was anderes glaubt ist schon ziemlich naiv. Natürlich passt das auch gut in die geopolitischen Pläne der USA; Wie Brzezinski schon geschrieben hat muss die Ukraine von Russland gelöst werden damit Russland kein Eurasisches Land mehr ist um den Brückenkopf der USA in Europa zu stärken.



Einführung des Euro?
In den nächsten 50 Jahren wird es in der Ukraine kein Euro als Zahlungsmittel geben.



Amon schrieb:


> Dass Putin die russisch sprachigen Menschen die auf der Krim leben völlig egal sind sollte auch jedem klar sein. Es ging von Anfang an nur um den Stützpunkt in Sevastopol! Um nichts anderes! Und ich sage euch, die USA und jedes andere westliche Land hätten in der selben Situation genau gleich gehandelt! Putin hatte gar keine andere Wahl! Er musste diesen Stützpunkt auf jeden Fall sichern.



Der Stützpunkt war nie in Gefahr. Das ist doch alles nur herangezogen um einen Grund zu haben.
Erinnert stark an den Kriegsgrund der USA für den Irak.
Einfach was ausdenken, ein paar Papiere durchsickern lassen, auf denen irgendwas steht und schon gibt es einen Grund.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. April 2015)

Es waren schon einige Ukrainische Truppen & Verbände auf der Krim unterwegs, bis sie von Russlands Truppen "rausbegleitet" wurden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNFj5fsEbHA


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Der Stützpunkt war nie in Gefahr?! Bei einer von der EU, der USA und der NATO kontrollierten Ukraine?! Wo lebst du?! Meinst du die Amis sagen den Russen wenn sie die Ukraine erst einmal in die NATO geholt haben dass sie ihren Stützpunkt da ruhig behalten können? Also so naiv kann man nicht sein...


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Sind die Russen, die in Lettland leben, in Gefahr?
Was ist mit den Russen, die in Polen leben?
Wieso also sollte ein Stützpunkt auf der Krim in Gefahr sein, wenn die Ukrainer sich der EU Zone annähern wollen?
Oder denkst du echt, dass die sofort in die EU aufgenommen werden, wenn sie den russischen Stützpunkt dicht machen?
Die kriegen dafür Geld, dass die Russen dort eine Basis haben. Wieso also auf die Einnahmequelle verzichten? Man muss dafür noch nicht mal was machen, einfach die Kohle kassieren.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Ich habe doch schon gesagt dass dem Putin die Russen auf der Krim völlig egal sind. Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? Einen strategisch wichtigen russischen Stützpunkt auf NATO Territorium? Nicht mit den USA! Selbst wenn die Russen dafür 100 Milliarden Dollar im Monat an die Ukraine zahlen würden.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Noch mal für dich.
Die Ukraine kommen nie in die Nato. Wie oft denn noch.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Woher willst du das wissen? Einen NATO Beitritt der Ukraine halte ich für das langfristige Ziel dieser ganzen Aktion.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Weil die Ukraine die Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt. Auch in 50 Jahren nicht.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2015)

Eher hat Russland (unfreiwillig) den Promoter gegeben, dadurch das sie sich wie offene Hose benehmen, dass noch mehr Staaten der Nato und/oder der EU, die ja gleichzeitig auch ein Defensivbündnis ist, beitreten (wollen).


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Ukraine die Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt. Auch in 50 Jahren nicht.



Die Voraussetzungen sind nicht von Gott gemacht, also wenn man es wirklich will kann man es.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen sind nicht von Gott gemacht, also wenn man es wirklich will kann man es.



Warum sollte man?
Klar kann sich die Ukraine um einen Nato Beitritt bemühen aber wieso sollte sie Mitglied werden?
Die Türkei versucht seit 30 Jahren in die EU zu kommen und bisher ist da nichts.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Ja, da holte man sich lieber korrupte Pleitestaaten wie Rumänien und Bulgarien ins Boot anstatt einer halbwegs wirtschaftlich starken Türkei. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Die Türkei ist aber in der NATO und es geht um die Machtpolitik der westlichen Welt.

@Amon
Wer will Erdogans Türkei in der EU haben? Also ich nicht.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich keiner. Nur dass man die Ukraine wahrscheinlich noch rein kauft nur um auf Befehl der USA Russland zu schwächen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Ob es wirklich nur um Russland geht? Oder um den ganzen Asiatischen Raum.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Den ganzen Asiatischen Raum bestimmt nicht, dafür ist China zu mächtig.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich keiner. Nur dass man die Ukraine wahrscheinlich noch rein kauft nur um auf Befehl der USA Russland zu schwächen.



Die Ukraine ist doch weltpolitisch völlig Banane.
Merkst du schon daran, dass sich sonst keiner dafür interessiert.
Ich hab noch keine Meldung aus China gehört, wo sich die Führung dort Gedanken um die Ukrainer machen.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Die Ukraine ist geopolitisch für die USA immens wichtig.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Den ganzen Asiatischen Raum bestimmt nicht, dafür ist China zu mächtig.


Kommt darauf an wie realistisch die US Führung denkt...


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

Ich gehe schon davon aus dass die die Lage realistisch einschätzen. Den einzigen Fehler den sie gemacht haben nicht damit zu rechnen dass Russland so reagiert wie es jetzt halt reagiert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2015)

Ich traue Politikern oft nicht sehr viel Realitätssinn zu und insbesondere die USA haben das zur Genüge bewiesen.


----------



## apap (4. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich gehe schon davon aus dass die die Lage realistisch einschätzen. Den einzigen Fehler den sie gemacht haben nicht damit zu rechnen dass Russland so reagiert wie es jetzt halt reagiert hat.



Und du wusstest es natürlich besser als das Pentagon, der Generalsstab und sonstige Superdenkfabriken ? Ich glaube jeder wusste dass Russland bei einer prowestlichen Ukraineregierung promt antworten wird. Unsere Seite hat hinter den Türen vermutlich viel schlimmeres befürchtet, ein Vorstoß im offenen Blitzkrieg bis nach Kiew war ein genau so realistisches Szenario. Ist zum Glück für alle nicht passiert. 

Die USA machten zu keiner Zeit iwelche Anstalten besonderes Interesse an der Ukraine zu haben, nutzen zu gleich u eigtl auch selbstverständlich die Chance Putinrussland zu schwächen. Letztlich ein europäisches Problem mit äußerst beschränktem Mitmischen der atlantischen Schutzmacht. Es ist unser Problem und keiner hat Bock Verantwortung zu übernehmen für ein armes Land wie die Ukraine.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist doch weltpolitisch völlig Banane.
> Merkst du schon daran, dass sich sonst keiner dafür interessiert.



Nimm mal bischen "Nachhilfe" - in 8 Minuten kannste dort einiges erfahren das dir offensichtlich nicht bekannt ist (Warum ausgerechnet um die Ukraine so ein Kampf entsteht, wie die NATO zu der Ukraine steht usw.) 
Der Ausschnitt ist von ARD Monitor - musst also nicht direkt Russenpropaganda vermuten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2EkXqB2YqY




apap schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder wusste dass Russland bei einer prowestlichen Ukraineregierung promt antworten wird. Unsere Seite hat hinter den Türen vermutlich viel schlimmeres befürchtet, ein Vorstoß im offenen Blitzkrieg bis nach Kiew war ein genau so realistisches Szenario. Ist zum Glück für alle nicht passiert.
> 
> Die USA machten zu keiner Zeit iwelche Anstalten besonderes Interesse an der Ukraine zu haben, nutzen zu gleich u eigtl auch selbstverständlich die Chance Putinrussland zu schwächen. Letztlich ein europäisches Problem mit äußerst beschränktem Mitmischen der atlantischen Schutzmacht. Es ist unser Problem und keiner hat Bock Verantwortung zu übernehmen für ein armes Land wie die Ukraine.



Russland hatte kein Problem mit einer Annäherung der Ukraine an Europa, diese entwicklungen gab es unter Janukowitsch schon seit 2008. Solange das im Dialog mit Russland geschah gab es keinen Anlass für Russland militärisch zu intervenieren. Seitdem wir dort Revolution gespielt haben, hat sich das dramatisch geändert und eben Vertrauen auf beiden Seiten extrem zerstört - ab dem Maidan wurde die Situation eben unkontrollierbar und Russland hat für sich entschieden das sie die Krim voll in ihre Einflusssphären holen. 
Das die USA kein Interesse an der Ukraine haben ist einfach lächerlich, Dirk Müller ist als er die selbe Aussage gehört hat, fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen. Kannst dir mal anschauen was er dazu zu sagen hat, vielleicht könnte ja doch was dran sein (wenn man eben mal aufhört Russland als die Neuzeit Nazis zu betrachten und mal in erwägung zu ziehen das wir auch nicht immer sauber spielen)
Aber klar kannste auch einfach alles ignorieren und davon ausgehen, das die USA 20 Milliarden in die Ukraine ohne Interesse pumpen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grNPmhA87TY


----------



## Amon (5. April 2015)

Du musst dir die ganze Sendung ansehen, das besser.  Ich glaube der Typ ist völlig benagelt im Schädel.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Habe sie schon vor ner Weile gesehen, der Typ war wirklich komplett daneben - aber kann nicht erwarten das die Leute sich ne knappe Stunde reinziehen, wo sie sich wahrscheinlich nichtmal 8 Minuten anschauen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Nimm mal bischen "Nachhilfe" - in 8 Minuten kannste dort einiges erfahren das dir offensichtlich nicht bekannt ist (Warum ausgerechnet um die Ukraine so ein Kampf entsteht, wie die NATO zu der Ukraine steht usw.)
> Der Ausschnitt ist von ARD Monitor - musst also nicht direkt Russenpropaganda vermuten.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2EkXqB2YqY



Lol, die NATO ist laut dieser Darstellung  eine kriegstreiberische Instanz, die in Russland endlich ihr langgesuchtes Feindbild gefunden hat. Und um dem noch einen oben drauf zu setzen, wird dunkle Musik wie aus einem Horrorfilm eingespielt, während suggestiv über die NATO als eine Art Ressourcenausbeutungsinstrument spekuliert wird. 

Da hab ich doch gleich mal geschaut, ob ich der einzige bin, dem das Schmierentheater auffällt. 



> Kritik
> 
> Am Magazin wird gelegentlich kritisiert, dass einige Beiträge  schlecht recherchiert oder sogar manipulativ seien, indem wichtige  Meinungen Unterschlagen und Fakten falsch wiedergegeben würden, mit dem  Ziel, einen vermeintlichen Skandal aufzudecken.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP]
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_%28Fernsehmagazin%29


----------



## apap (5. April 2015)

"Russland hatte kein Problem mit einer Annäherung der Ukraine an Europa"

und der Maidan lockte 100.000 Kiewer mit Freibier auf die Straße. Eine Hand voll Blackwater mobilisiert das ganze Land über Nacht sich von Russland abzuwenden, nach Jahrzehnten des ggseitigen Respektes und Vertrauens, Gasstreit war alles Westpropaganda das einzige echte war der Winter. Brüssel ist Vasall der USA und zieht in jeden Krieg wie zB Irak und neuerdings Pläne zum Iran. In der Ukraine wohnen mehr Faschisten als in Russland, weil dunkelhäutige genau wie Homosexuelle unter Minderheitenschutz stehen und die russischen Gerichte zur perfektion funktionieren. Putin ist Humanist, er kommt nur so cool rüber weil er Hockey spielt, Judo kann und gerne in den Sonnenuntergang reitet, äh Sonnenaufgang natürlich! 

Du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will, so nen Schmarn wie in deinem Post kannst du in Grundschulen lehren denn unter halbwegs erwachsenen erntest du nur Gelächter. Ich kann dich jedenfalls nicht ernst nehmen bei deinen Aussagen, und du bist alles andere als ein Putinversteher. 

Falls du das übhaupt feierst, wünsche ich dennoch frohe Ostern, gn8.


----------



## Amon (5. April 2015)

> Lol, die NATO ist laut dieser Darstellung  eine kriegstreiberische  Instanz, die in Russland endlich ihr langgesuchtes Feindbild gefunden  hat.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, *genau das* ist die NATO! Nur dass sie nicht ihr lang gesuchtes Feindbild in Russland gefunden hat, sondern dass sie das nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges vergrabene Feindbild Russland wieder ausgebuddelt hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Also ist die NATO ein Sonderbrunnenbau Kommando oder wie ? Es sind doch Sendungen aufgeführt die Kritik erfahren haben, davon kein Wort wegen der Ukraine Sendung - im übrigen besteht die Sendung seit 1965 und ist nicht Taff...
Und die NATO hat bis zum Ukraine Konflikt ein immer größeres Problem bekommen ihren Bund zu rechtfertigen, nach dem die UDSSR zerfallen war - gleichzeitig kam noch der erster Bündnissfall durch den 11. September gegen Afghanistan zustande, Einsätze im Irak - alles andere als Friedensmissionen die keinerlei andere möglichkeiten hergegeben hätten - also ja, die NATO ist für mich und viele andere eine kriegstreiberische Instanz. 

Aber natürlich kann man auch nur postives in der NATO sehen, wenn man es Sinnig findet das ein Militärbündniss etwas tolles ist, das sich erst die Probleme selber schafft und danach als Retter in der Not daherkommt. 
Dazu müsste man sich eben auch mal mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen statt auf die Musik im Hintergrund zu achten (was übrigens in so gut wie jedem Bericht gemacht wird)


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. April 2015)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Nicht alles an dem Bericht ist direkt falsch. Aber die Darstellung ist so manipulativ und reißerisch wie ein Bericht von RTL-Explosiv. Die Kritik auf Wiki trifft auf diesen Beitrag zu 100 Prozent zu. Es werden wichtige andere Meinungen unterschlagen und einige Fakten falsch dargestellt. Alles wird auf negative Aspekte reduziert und in den letzten 3 Minuten wird argwöhnisch spekuliert, um so ein noch skandalträchtiges Bild zu zeichnen.

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust, mich großartig damit zu befassen, aber ich nenne mal ein Beispiel. Die NATO hat in Russland ein neues Feindbild gefunden. Das stimmt, auch wenn ich das so nicht formulieren würde. Aber dieses "Feindbild", um bei diesem Sprachgebrach zu bleiben, hat ja ganz plausible Ursachen, die aber natürlich nicht nur bei der Rechtfertigung ihres Bundes zu finden sind, sondern auch bei Russlands aggressiven Aktionen in der Ukraine. Die Rechtfertigung des Bundes mit dem "Feindbild" Russland ist nur ein psychologische Randaspekt der Sache, die dort zu Überlebensgröße aufgeblasen wird, so dass für die ganzen Hauptursachen, z.B. die Annexion der Krim seitens Russland oder Russlands militärische Aufrüstung gegen die NATO und der Wechsel zu einer neuen Militärdoktrin, gar kein Platz mehr bleibt.


----------



## JePe (5. April 2015)

Weissrussischer Präsident gibt zweistuendiges Interview:

There are dictators a bit worse than me, no?


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Ich kann euch nur die Rede von George Friedman ans Herz legen,  wer des englischen mächtig ist (hoffentlich gibts hier ein paar von den Leuten die Amerikanische Aussenpoltik ja so gut verstehen...)
Es ist sogar eine recht brilliante Rede, viele Punkte der Europäischen Geschichte sauber aufgearbeitet, vieles im Russischen Verhältnis frei von Ideologie beschrieben - aber gleichzeitig gibt es viele Stellen in denen es einem als Europäer einfach den Magen umdreht - vor allem ist diese Rede sehr präzise und benennt eben Amerikanische Motivation so, das kein Raum für Interpretationen ist. 
Ist halt die Frage ob "Top Informierte Leute" wir ihr, eben mal auf die Idee kommt statt nur auf Russland zu blicken, auch mal zu schauen was die andere Seite der Medaille so treibt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeLu_yyz3tc

Mir geht es dabei ausdrücklich nicht darum zu sagen "böses Amerika - gutes Russland" oder "beide böse" - sondern das wir als Euroäer gerade in eine Lage kommen die zum echten Problem werden kann, weil wir eben keine wirklich eigenständige Aussenpolitik vertreten haben die unsere Interessen verteidigen würden - und sich das jetzt sehr schlimm rächen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen müssen aber überall zutreffen.
> Auf der Krim durfte jeder wählen. Es waren lokale Wahlen der Krim, nicht nationale der ganzen Ukraine.
> Zu den Soldaten:  Es wurde nicht geschossen und keiner wurde verletzt. Krieg war es nicht. Noch nicht einmal ein Aufstand. Es wurde eher ein Gefühl der Autorität geschaffen.



"Ausländisches Militär schafft im Rahmen einer Wahl Autorität" - ich denke, dass kann man so stehen lassen.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich mit dir je einer Meinung über die Bewertung der Krimkrise sein werde, wenn du allen ernstes diese Lupenreine Beschreibung von Diktatur und Unterdrückung als Beispiel für Demokratie ins Feld führst.



> Zum momentan Regierenden:
> Gar keiner. Das ist ja das blöde daran. Meiner Meinung ist es keine offizielle Regierung in Kiew und auch keine offizielle in der Ostukraine.



Und wer ist deiner Meinung nach (und warum) am ehesten in der Lage, demokratische Wahlen zwecks Findung einer neuen Regierung durchzuführen?



> Bei den Aussagen von Poroschenko entsteht jedoch ein Paradox. Einerseits sagte er bei den Wahlen, dass die widerständischen Gebiete nicht zur Ukraine zählen und ihre Stimmen sowieso nicht gelten, da es ALLE Widerstandskämpfer und Terroristen sind.
> Andererseits sagt er dann, dass die Gebiete nicht so einfach beansprucht werden dürfen, da sie zur Ukraine gehören.
> Ja was´n nun?



Ich weiß nicht, auf was für Aussagen du dich beziehst (kennst du zufällig Putinverstehers & Schlumpfis "die Medien", in denen immer allerlei absurdes Zeug kommt?), aber meiner Erinnerung nach hat die Wahlkommission festgehalten, dass die Wahlen in den derzeit nicht sicheren Landesteilen nachgeholt werden, sobald dies möglich ist
=> sobald Kontrolle und Einfluss besteht, wird diese (oder eine andere) auch demokratisch legitimiert werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ein sicheres Gefühl habe, wenn Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen -- könnten auch Milizen sein -- vor und in den Wahllokalen stehen und durch ihre Haltung klar machen, was gewählt werden soll.
> Konnte man überhaupt wählen? War auf dem Wahlzettel die Möglichkeit aufgeführt, gegen die Abspaltung zu stimmen oder konnte man nur dafür stimmen?



Die Abspaltung wurde nie zur Wahl gestellt. War rechtlich im vorraus auch gar nicht möglich, da die Befugnisse des Parlaments gar nicht soweit reichten. Die einzig demokratisch legitime Möglichkeit, die Bevölkerung zur Abspaltung zu befragen, wäre erst indirekt in den regulären Parlamentswahlen 2015 gegeben gewesen - in dem eine Partei mit entsprechendem Program die absolute Mehrheit geholt hätte.

Da wäre aber vermutlich ein ähnliches Ergebnis bei raus gekommen, wie in der 2010er Wahl: 3 von 100 Sitzen.
(Zum Vergleich: Selbst die ukrainischen Nationalisten, die auf der Krim nun wirklich nichts zu melden haben, kamen auf 2 von 100.)
Erst nachdem das Parlament hinter verschlossen Türen und unter Anwesenheit bewaffneter russischer Truppen im Parlamentssahl abstimmte, ergab sich eine "demokratische Mehrheit" für den Anführer dieser Partei - der Rest ist Geschichte...




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Andererseits finde ich das die Ukrainer selber ja noch viel weiter gegangen sind mit dem Verbannen allen Russischen aus den Medien (gab nen Post dazu vor 2-3 Seiten).



Kann da irgendwie "vor 2-3 Seiten" keine brauchbare Quelle zu finden. Vielleicht könntest du diese nachlegen?
Ist eine ziemlich heftige Behauptung, die du hier aufstellst.




apap schrieb:


> Du jammerst oft nach Quellen bei im Grunde selbstverständlichen und allseits bekannten Dingen. Aber wie wärs mal mit selber suchen ?



Wenn du hier irgend einen Punkt als Argument aufführen möchtest, dann solltest du höchstselbst in der Lage sein dafür Quellen liefern zu können. Ansonsten verweise ich auf die Forenregeln, Stichworte Unterstellung (=unbelegte Behauptungen negativen Inhaltes) und Offtopic-Spam (=verlangen, dass die eigene Meinung zum Thema erhoben wird, obwohl man sie nicht im geringsten mit der Realität in Bezug bringt)




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Es waren schon einige Ukrainische Truppen & Verbände auf der Krim unterwegs, bis sie von Russlands Truppen "rausbegleitet" wurden.



SCHOCK! Ernsthaft? Es waren tatsächlich ukrainische Truppen unterwegs? In der Ukraine?? Wow. Na ein Glück, das Russland da eingegriffen hat. Am Ende hätten die noch so etwas wie ukrainische Souveränität proklamiert...




Poulton schrieb:


> Eher hat Russland (unfreiwillig) den Promoter gegeben, dadurch das sie sich wie offene Hose benehmen, dass noch mehr Staaten der Nato und/oder der EU, die ja gleichzeitig auch ein Defensivbündnis ist, beitreten (wollen).



Die EU ist zwar eine Wertegemeinschaft, aber kein Defensivbüdnis. Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob sie einen formellen Nichtangriffspakt beinhaltet, da sie ja auf bestehende gute Beziehungen aufbaut, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es keinen Passus zu gegenseitiger militärischer Unterstützung gibt.




Amon schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist geopolitisch für die USA immens wichtig.



Hättest du die Güte, dieser Behauptung ein paar Argumente und Quellen folgen zu lassen?
Ich hatte irgendwie den Eindruck, dass die Ukraine für die USA ziemlich uninteressant war, zumindest im Zeitraum von der Unterzeichnung des Budapester Memorandums bis zu dessen Bruch durch Russland. (Und seitdem scheinen sich die USA auch nur für Russen in der Ukraine zu interessieren, während das Land selbst ihnen weiterhin ziemlich schnurz ist.)


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2015)

Interessanter Beitrag vom Deutschlandfunk über Korruption und Misswirtschaft in der ukrainischen Armee: Ukraine - Krieg und Korruption 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die EU ist zwar eine Wertegemeinschaft, aber kein Defensivbüdnis.


Die Beistandsklausel kam _damals_ mit dem Vertrag von Lissabon: Artikel 42 (7).


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann da irgendwie "vor 2-3 Seiten" keine brauchbare Quelle zu finden. Vielleicht könntest du diese nachlegen?
> Ist eine ziemlich heftige Behauptung, die du hier aufstellst.
> SCHOCK! Ernsthaft? Es waren tatsächlich ukrainische Truppen unterwegs? In der Ukraine?? Wow. Na ein Glück, das Russland da eingegriffen hat. Am Ende hätten die noch so etwas wie ukrainische Souveränität proklamiert...



Quellen: 
Kontrolle von BÃ¼chern und Filmen: Ukraine will russische Kultur zurÃ¼ckdrÃ¤ngen - n-tv.de                            Bücher
Ukraine verbietet Filme mit positivem Russlandbild - SPIEGEL ONLINE                  Filme
Krim-Krise trifft Fernsehpublikum: Ukraine verbannt russische TV-KanÃ¤le - n-tv.de                                                      TV

Und du weist wie das gemeint war wegen der Krim, natürlich ist das deren gebiet - aber es kam halt die Behauptung "die krim war zu keiner zeit gefahr ausgesetzt und es befanden sich keine Ukrainischen Truppen & Militzen dort" und das habe ich halt wiederlegt. Zumal sie "seltsame Aufträge" hatten wie man an dem Video das ich verlinkt hatte sehen kann.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. April 2015)

Vor 80 Jahren ist schon jemand in ein Land einmarschiert um eine Bevölkerung zurück ins eigene Land zu gliedern.

Wie es weiterging sollte wohl jedem hier klar sein. 

Und das es gewisse parallele Ereignisse zu damals gibt, kann ja auch niemand absprechen.

Es ist also ganz legitim das Handeln von der Russischen Regierung kritisch zu hinterfragen, denn sonst hätten wir aus der Geschichte wirklich nichts gelernt.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Ja, natürlich soll kritisch hinterfragt werden - genau darum bitten ja ich und andere - aber dazu gehört eben auch festzustellen das die story "wir haben garnichts gemacht und russland ist plötzlich von allen guten geistern verlassen" eben nicht der wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. April 2015)

Das Problem welches wir hier haben ist doch ganz klar:

Es war keiner von uns vor Ort. Also besteht unser Wissen rein aus Propaganda. Sowohl Pro Russisch als auch Pro Westen.

Und eines sollte uns auch immer klar sein. Geschichte wird immer von den Siegern geschrieben. Auch wenn die Krim noch nicht solange her ist, so ist das dort geschehene bereits Geschichte. Und als Sieger gingen die Russen dabei hervor.


----------



## Putinversteher (5. April 2015)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt das du die Lage falsch einschätzt, in der Ukraine sind noch lange keine ruhigen Verhältnisse eingekehrt und auch im Bezug auf die Krim ist nochnicht das letzte Wort gesprochen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. April 2015)

Und gerade deswegen sind doch aktuelle Nachrichten reine Propaganda. Egal von welcher Seite. Wir hier in Deutschland und auf dem Rest des Planeten können uns kein Bild von der Lage machen. Dazu müssten wir vor Ort sein. Und die Geschehnisse aus erster Hand erfahren. 

Erst dann können wir eventuell frei von Propaganda ein Bild von der Situation erkennen und weitergeben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. April 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Weissrussischer Präsident gibt zweistuendiges Interview:
> 
> There are dictators a bit worse than me, no?



Lukaschenko nennt Putin "schlimmeren Diktator als ich" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (5. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lukaschenko nennt Putin "schlimmeren Diktator als ich" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Reine Politik.... Lukaschenko wurde allein durch Russlands Milliarden an der Macht gehalten.. aufgrund der Ukraine Krise, dem schwachen Rubel und der Sanktionen, ist davon auszugehen, das Russland seine Hilfen für Weissrussland senken bis einfrieren wird... der Herr Lukaschenko macht nichts anderes als eine Tür zu öffnen, die ihm andere Optionen eröffnet
Sollte man jetzt nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt das du die Lage falsch einschätzt, in der Ukraine sind noch lange keine ruhigen Verhältnisse eingekehrt und auch im Bezug auf die Krim ist nochnicht das letzte Wort gesprochen.



Doch, die Krim gehört zu Russland. Wie sollte man sie wieder zurückbekommen außer durch eine militärische Intervention, die aber hoffentlich keiner will? Freiwillig gibt es sie nicht ab, da kann er sich gleich aus dem Fenster schmeißen.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Natürlich wird er sie nicht abgeben, aber ich halte es durchaus noch für möglich das die Ukrainische Regierung sich die Krim zurückholen will.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2015)

Tja.

In diesem einen Satz manifestiert sich die Beliebigkeit Deiner ganzen Argumentation.

"Zurueckholen" impliziert (oder besser: anerkennt), dass es sich bei der Krim eigentlich um ukrainisches Territorium handelt. Und wuerde bedeuten, dass Russland keinen Anspruch darauf hat. Trotzdem warnst Du gebetsmuehlenartig davor, dass die Ukraine die Krim zurueckfordern- oder holen koennte. Waere es stringenterweise nicht richtiger, von Russland ihre Herausgabe zu verlangen ... ?

Allerdings wuerde das ja mit Deiner "der Westen ist Schuld"-Rhetorik kollidieren. Und bekanntlich kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.

@Topic (und ein weiteres Beispiel fuer die Beliebigkeit in der prorussischen Argumentation dieser Tage):

Tschechien duepiert US-Botschafter - nachdem der Botschafter der USA die Absicht des tschechischen Praesidenten, an den Feierlichkeiten am 9. Mai in Moskau teilzunehmen, kritisiert hatte, erhielt dieser de facto "Hausverbot". Der Beifall der ueblichen Verdaechtigen liess nicht lange auf sich warten (siehe Kommentare).

Ein paar Tage zuvor:

Russischer Botschafter in Daenemark droht mit Atomraketen, sollte Daenemark dem Raketenschutzschild beitreten - Kritik? Fehlanzeige, stattdessen verklausulierte Verstaendnisbekundungen. Aber wehe, die USA schliessen die Lieferung von Verteidigungswaffen nicht aus. Das. Geht. Mal. Gar. Nicht.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Die Polemik von dir und paar anderen Kandidaten ist so unfassbar nervig, man würde sich ja gerne mit euch über Argumente austauschen wenn ihr a) mal Argumente statt Vorwürfe vorbringen würdet und b) ein bischen fundiertes Wissen hinter eurem Weltbild stecken würde, bei Ruyven muss man sich zumindest mühe geben und kann sich mit einer fundierten Meinung auseinandersetzen, die ich zwar nicht teilen muss - aber eben voll respektieren kann, statt euer abgrundtief dummes "du bist ein Amerika hasser" geblubber. Du weißt garnichts über mich, hast keine Ahnung wie sehr viel näher ich an Amerika dran bin als an Russland, ich war selber früher sehr "Anti Russland" eingestellt - verhälst dich hier als ob es darum ginge "wer hat den größten" - und scherst alles über einen Kamm das alles zu spät ist. 
Was kann ich für die "Argumente" irgendwelcher Deppen die bei Spiegel kommentieren und jetzt Russland Fanboys sind und sich am liebsten Einbürgern lassen würden ? Vielleicht solltest du dich mal fragen wieviel Substanz das eigene Weltbild hat wenn es nur aus Feindbildern und Kategorien wie "das böse Russland" besteht - kein wunder das dann so eine Gülle wie bei dir rumkommt.  Aber klasse das dir Auffällt das Russland mit Atomwaffen droht, wuhu - Schlüsse kannst du trotzdem nicht daraus ziehen. Das ist eben einer meiner größten Motivationen mich überhaupt noch mit euch auseinanderzusetzen - gibt bessere "Spiele" als "oh geil ich muss vor JePe, apap,  (was habt ihr überhaupt für Nicks bevor ihr die Fresse bei mir aufreisst ?) recht behalten - ja Russland ist bereit Atomwaffen einzusetzen - und rate mal wer wenn es zu dieser Situation kommt das erste Ziel sein wird ?
Wieviele Kriege kennst du, die angefangen wurden und man mittendrin gesagt hat "ach ne wir machen gerade was echt blödes, lasst lieber aufhören bevor es komplett ausartet" ? Leider kann man in dem Thread auch nicht "OT" Beiträge (quasi alles das nicht direkt mit der Ukraine zu tun hat, aber eben erklären würde warum die "Ukraine Situation" nur ein Baustein von etwas viel größerem ist und leider Rationale Gründe (natürlich nicht für uns "normalos") gibt es dort komplett Eskalieren zu lassen und auch dafür gesorgt werden wird.  Nochmal - es ist alles andere als "Geheimwissen" das, die Ukraine die rote Linie war von der ALLE BETEILIGTEN SEITEN wussten, das wenn wir dort unvorsichtig einfach Fakten schaffen werden, uns in einen Kriegszustand mit Russland bringen werden. 
Das geilste ist eh das ihr euch (sogar aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen) komplett dagegen sträubt die Ukraine in die EU oder NATO aufnehmen zu wollen - gleichzeitig fragt ihr euch halt eben kein Stück was wir dort überhaupt genau treiben, wieviele Proteste kennt ihr in denen hochrangige Politker einfach vorbeikommen und Kekse an die Protestanten zu verteilen und in Kameras zu erzählen "wir feiern hier nur die Demokratie" - habt ihr irgendwelche Amerikanischen Politiker bei Pegida Kekse verteilen sehen ? Oder sonstwo auf der Welt wenn es Demonstrationen gab ? In unseren Süd Europäischen Massenprotesten von Griechenland, Italien, Portugal über Spanien oder sonstwo hätten sie genug gelegenheiten gehabt.  Was zeigen damit Amerikanische Politiker ? Solidarität ? Ist das der wirkliche Grund ? Oder zeigt das wie andere Aktionen (z.B. das Ordenverleihen von Amerikanischen Generälen an Ukrainische Soldaten) nicht viel eher eine Botschaft direkt an Russland adressiert ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. April 2015)

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass der Grund für JePe's Post deine mangelnde Selbstreflektion ist. Auch jetzt stellst du sie wieder unter Beweis. Kann es nicht sein, dass DU ständig Vorwürfe vorbringst anstatt Argumente? Kann es nicht sein, dass hinter deinem Weltbild kein fundiertes Wissen steckt? Kann es nicht sein, dass du ständig mit "Du bist ein Russland Hasser"-Geblubber aufwartest und ein russisches Feindbild unterstellst (und zwar mit Hilfe von westlichen Feindbildern)?  Kann es nicht sein, dass du derjenige bist, der die falschen Schlüsse zieht (weil schon zahlreiche deiner Prämissen auf falschem Wissen basieren)?

Nein, das kann natürlich nicht sein, denn du stellst dich ja nicht infrage. Das verlangst du immer nur von anderen.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Ja, na klar kann das alles sein. Aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auch mal ein Buch von Brzezinski, Dugin, Ganser, Scholl-Latour oder Grewlich gelesen, bevor ich von irgendwas erzähle von dem ich mal so garkeine Ahnung habe...


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. April 2015)

Aha. Stimmt, ich habe von diesen Leuten tatsächlich keine Bücher gelesen (bei Dugin und Ganser bin ich auch froh drum). Dennoch zeigst du auch mit diesem Post deine Unfähigkeit zur Selbstreflektion. Du hast Ahnung, ich nicht und dann ist die Sache für dich gegessen. Wieso diskutierst du hier überhaupt, wenn jeder keine Ahnung hat, weil er deine Bücher nicht gelesen hat?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ja, na klar kann das alles sein. Aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auch mal ein Buch von Brzezinski, Dugin, Ganser, Scholl-Latour oder Grewlich gelesen, bevor ich von irgendwas erzähle von dem ich mal so garkeine Ahnung habe...



Von Brzezinski hatte ich mal was gelesen.
War das nicht der Typ, der Putins vordrängen in die Ukraine mit Hitler und dessen Sudetenland Geschichte verglich?


----------



## xNeo92x (6. April 2015)

Ukrainische Armee heuert Schläger des Rechten Sektors an / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Da fehlen einem die Worte... 

Forbes: Poroschenko bot Putin Donbass an / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aha. Stimmt, ich habe von diesen Leuten tatsächlich keine Bücher gelesen (bei Dugin und Ganser bin ich auch froh drum). Dennoch zeigst du auch mit diesem Post deine Unfähigkeit zur Selbstreflektion. Du hast Ahnung, ich nicht und dann ist die Sache für dich gegessen. Wieso diskutierst du hier überhaupt, wenn jeder keine Ahnung hat, weil er deine Bücher nicht gelesen hat?




Du zeigst vor allem durch deinen Post, deine Beschränkte Art zu denken - Man muss nicht den Standpunkt von jemanden vertreten um seine Argumente zu lesen/hören - dir reichts ja schon das irgendwo steht "der ist böse" und du hinterfragst schon garnichtmehr was er überhaupt sagt für dich steht dann fest "der ist böse" - du könntest eben genauso "Ahnung" haben wenn du dich eben dieser Quellen bedienst - Brzezinski & Dugin sind aus meiner Sicht riesen Alöcher, das ändert aber nicht meine Meinung auf ihre Kompetenz bezogen. Dir Meister der Selbstreflektion sollte langsam mal klar werden auf welchem kleinen Raum des Denkens du dich bewegst - Du plapperst einfach nach ohne dir ein eigenes Bild zu machen. Wenn dir das reicht, okay - aber damit wirst du eben die Vorgänge die gerade passieren nicht verstehen. Und es tut mir wirklich leid (ohne Ironie) gerade so großkotzig daher zu kommen, aber anscheinend begreifst du es sonst nicht anders. 
Bildlich gesprochen biste gerade ne "Hausfrau" die gerne Kochbücher liest und weiß wie man Wäsche wäscht - und sich wundert das sie in einem Forum kritik bekommt das sich um Quantenphysik dreht zu dem sie eben nichts beitragen kann - Informiere dich eben besser statt nur aus deinen Quellen die du bisher beziehst, lies ein ordentliches Buch zum Thema Geopolitik "Brzezinski - The Grand Chessboard" als Beispiel - das ist auch keine Anti-Amerikanische Propaganda die du darin vorfinden wirst, sondern die Welt und wie sich was zu gestalten hat aus Amerikanischer Sicht und das von jemanden der in der selben Liga wie Kissinger spielt. 

Tu dir mal nen Gefallen, schau dir mal die ersten 5 Minuten an - ist ein Ganser Vortrag - danach kannste dich mal fragen was jetzt das Verschwörungsblabla oder was man ihm nicht alles vorwirft, ob sich das mit seinen Worten deckt, ob das ein Irrer Fehlgeleiteter Volliditiot ist - oder eben diskreditiert wird von Leuten, weil das was er sagt wirkliche brisanz besitzt - oder es nicht einfach nen Haufen von Leuten gibt die nachplappern was sie gehört haben "der ganser ist so und so, also muss der so sein"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkQXJ3mugY


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Beistandsklausel kam _damals_ mit dem Vertrag von Lissabon: Artikel 42 (7).



Danke.
Weiß jemand, ob was draus geworden ist? "(2) Die Gemeinsame Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik umfasst die schrittweise Festlegung einer gemeinsamen Verteidigungspolitik der Union. Diese führt zu einer gemeinsamen Verteidigung, sobald der Europäische Rat dies einstimmig beschlossen hat." entspricht ungefähr dem, was ich an Plänen gehört habe (wobei ich nicht wusste, dass es vertraglich fixiert wurde), aber ging aus der Feststellung "gemeinsame Verteidigung wäre sinnvoll" jemals eine EU-weite Regelung hervor?




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Quellen:
> Kontrolle von BÃ¼chern und Filmen: Ukraine will russische Kultur zurÃ¼ckdrÃ¤ngen - n-tv.de                            Bücher
> Ukraine verbietet Filme mit positivem Russlandbild - SPIEGEL ONLINE                  Filme
> Krim-Krise trifft Fernsehpublikum: Ukraine verbannt russische TV-KanÃ¤le - n-tv.de                                                      TV



Da hast du aber mal wieder ein gutes Stück überzogen...
Quelle 1: Russische Bücher sollen auf Einhaltung der bestehenden Gesetze geprüft werden (Innvoation: Gesetze tatsächlich umsetzen?) und Swoboda hätte gerne eine anti-Russen-Quote (was mich nicht überrascht. Dass sie die auch bekommen haben, wäre mir aber nicht aufgefallen.)
Quelle 2 & 3: Filme über Russland werden auf Verherrlichung geprüft und Medien des russischen Staates, denen genau das (nicht zu unrecht) vorgeworfen wird, blockiert. Soweit, so kritisch - aber das ist meilenweit von dem von dir postulierten "Verbot allen russischen" entfernt. Die oben beschriebenen Regelungen hindern absolut niemanden in der Ukraine daran, auf russische Inhalte in jedem im genehmen Medium zu verbreiten, solange er bei der Wahrheit bleibt. Russische Sprache: Erlaubt. Russische Kultur: Erlaubt.



> Und du weist wie das gemeint war wegen der Krim, natürlich ist das deren gebiet - aber es kam halt die Behauptung "die krim war zu keiner zeit gefahr ausgesetzt und es befanden sich keine Ukrainischen Truppen & Militzen dort" und das habe ich halt wiederlegt. Zumal sie "seltsame Aufträge" hatten wie man an dem Video das ich verlinkt hatte sehen kann.



Äh nein?
Diese Behauptung kam nie. Du legst hier mal wieder anderen Aussagen in den Mund, die sie nie gemacht haben, nur um etwas widerlegen zu können.
Das deiner Lobhudelei auf die Vertreibung ukrainischer Truppen aus der Ukraine vorrangehende Argument lautete


Threshold schrieb:


> Der Stützpunkt war nie in Gefahr. Das ist doch alles nur herangezogen um einen Grund zu haben.



Übrigens auch ein Argument, dass ich hier selbst x-mal vorgebracht habe, ohne dass wirklich jemand derjenigen darauf eingangen ist, die Putins Expansionspolitik verteidigen.





Anticrist schrieb:


> Reine Politik.... Lukaschenko wurde allein durch Russlands Milliarden an der Macht gehalten.. aufgrund der Ukraine Krise, dem schwachen Rubel und der Sanktionen, ist davon auszugehen, das Russland seine Hilfen für Weissrussland senken bis einfrieren wird... der Herr Lukaschenko macht nichts anderes als eine Tür zu öffnen, die ihm andere Optionen eröffnet
> Sollte man jetzt nicht zu ernst nehmen



Was bei dem Typen "ernst" zu nehmen ist und was nicht, ist sowieso schwer zu beurteilen. Der sagt selten, was er denkt und da er international kaum handeln kann, national gerne verdeckt handelt, gibt es viele Unwägbarkeiten.
Trotzdem eine sehr ungewöhnliche Aussage von ihm. Putin zu provozieren, wenn man die eigene Bevölkerung zu 99% in Putins "muss ich persönlich schützen"-Kategorie und auch selbst ausgesprochen Russland-freundlich eingestellt ist, ist entweder sehr riskant oder sehr arrogant. Und Lukaschenko müsste mehr als nur abdanken, ehe irgend ein anderes Land auch nur darüber nachdenkt (und dann ablehnt), Weißrussland gegen Putin zu unterstützen.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Natürlich wird er sie nicht abgeben, aber ich halte es durchaus noch für möglich das die Ukrainische Regierung sich die Krim zurückholen will.



"möglich, dass sie zurück holen wollen"? Die Krim ist nach ukrainischer Auffassung weiterhin ukrainisch, da gibts nichts zurückzuholen. Und darüber, dass sie die russische Besatzer von ihrem Territorium vertreiben/einlochen wollen, braucht man auch nicht zu spekulieren, dass haben sie iirc bei mehreren Gelegenheiten schriftlich festgehalten. "Können" wäre da ein ganz anderes Thema. Solange die "autonome Republik Krim" zu Russland gehört, kann die Ukraine sie wohl genausowenig zurück ins Land holen, wie die Republik China Peking zu ihrer Hauptstadt machen kann.

Interessant wird aber das internationale Verhalten gegenüber Russland. Viele der Sanktionen wurden als Reaktion auf die Krim-Annektion verhängt. Das heißt eigentlich sollten sie auch bei vollständiger Entspannung im Donbass aufrecht erhalten werden...




Putinversteher schrieb:


> wieviele Proteste kennt ihr in denen hochrangige Politker einfach vorbeikommen und Kekse an die Protestanten zu verteilen und in Kameras zu erzählen "wir feiern hier nur die Demokratie" - habt ihr irgendwelche Amerikanischen Politiker bei Pegida Kekse verteilen sehen ? Oder sonstwo auf der Welt wenn es Demonstrationen gab ? In unseren Süd Europäischen Massenprotesten von Griechenland, Italien, Portugal über Spanien oder sonstwo hätten sie genug gelegenheiten gehabt.



Politiker der Linken haben mehrfach in Griechenland und afaik auch in Spanien an den Protesten teilgenommen. Da gab es auch europaweiten Austausch innerhalb der linken Parteien. Auch bei den EZB-/Europrotesten waren afaik Mitglieder der europäischen Linke dabei. PEGIDA taugte als Anlass für europäische Politiker nicht, weil es überall lokale Ableger gibt und nationalistische Politiker eben eher bei sich zu Hause aktiv werden, die Gegendemonstranten entsprechend genauso. Weitere große Angriffe auf gemeinsame demokratische Werte gabs nicht.


----------



## Poulton (6. April 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ber ging aus der Feststellung "gemeinsame Verteidigung wäre sinnvoll" jemals eine EU-weite Regelung hervor?


Ich zitiere dazu mal von der EU-Seite:
Gemeinsame Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik


> Die grundlegenden Neuerungen zielen auf die schrittweise Einführung einer gemeinsamen europäischen Verteidigung.


Und was "schrittweise" in Bezug auf die EU heißt, weiß man ja: Irgendwann die nächsten Jahre bis hin, wenn man schon auf den Rollator angewiesen ist.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Wäre mir neu das Amerikansche Politiker bei den Euroäischen Protestbewegungen teilgenommen haben, bei den Linken ist die internationale Zusammenarbeit bei Protestbewegungen sowieso recht normal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. April 2015)

*Putinversteher

*      Politik, inbesondere die Ukraine-Krise, ist keine exakte Wissenschaft  wie die Quantenphysik. Nur weil man das eine oder andere Buch über  Politik gelesen hat, hat man dadurch nicht notwendigerweise den  richtigen Standpunkt. Es gibt in der Politik kein unfehlbares Wissen,  sondern nur jede Menge Meinungen, Auslegungen, Interpretationen und  Analysen (Analysen, die wiederrum auf Meinungen, Auslegungen und  Interpretationen basieren). 

Leider mangelt es dir so gewaltig an  Selbstreflektion, dass du deine eigenen Ansichten nicht infrage stellen  kannst. Das, was du kannst, ist das von anderen zu verlangen. Und das  ist genau das, was mich an dir stört (und andere sicher auch).

PS: Großkotzigkeit bzw. Arroganz gilt in der Psychologie übrigens als Anzeichen von starker Selbstunsicherheit.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Welchen Begriff benutzt die Psychologie im zusamenhang mit Psychoanalysen aufgrund von Forenposts ? ...


----------



## JePe (7. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Aber Dein Gebaren wuerde man umgangssprachlich wohl als "trollen" bezeichnen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. April 2015)

Es war denen wohl noch nicht schmutzig genug...
Ukrainischer Sicherheitsratschef über schmutzige Bombe: ?Hauptsache wirksam? / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es war denen wohl noch nicht schmutzig genug...
> Ukrainischer Sicherheitsratschef über schmutzige Bombe: ?Hauptsache wirksam? / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio



Nein, der Gegner ist immerhin Russland, ein Staat der nur mit ehrlichen und fairen Mitteln kämpft. 

Aber ok, schmutzige Bomben waren schon oft das Schreckgespenst welches von der USA in Bezug auf Terrorismus hervorgeholt wurde. 
Wieso blasen ein paar kleine pro-russische Internetseiten das derartig auf? Bisher findet man dazu nur etwas auf rtdeutschland und sputnik. 

Aber immer brav alles glauben und sich darüber echauffieren


----------



## Amon (12. April 2015)

Der Fortschritt kommt endlich in der Ukraine an:

In Auszügen von Hinter der Fichte zitiert:

*Poroschenkos Kriegsrecht Nr. 2541: Zensur, Arbeitsdienst, Lager… *


 Am 3. April hat Poroschenko sein Gesetz Nr. 2541 über die  Bedingungen des Kriegsrechtes in die von den Putschisten beherrschte  Oberste Rada in Kiew eingebracht.

*Die wichtigsten Maßnahmen*


Verstärkter  Schutz wichtiger Objekte der nationalen Wirtschaft. Daß „Schutz“ hier  Kontrolle und Besetzung bedeutet, geht aus dem Kontext hervor,
Einführung der *Arbeitsdienstpflicht* für Nichtbehinderte 
*Enteignung* von privaten oder kommunalen Eigentum für die Bedürfnisse des Staates unter Kriegsrecht und Einsatz für die Verteidigung,
*Verbot von friedlichen (!) Versammlungen*, Kundgebungen, Märsche und Demonstrationen und anderen Veranstaltungen
Geradezu grotesk diesen Punkt ausgerechnet von Putschisten, Maidan- und Odessa-Mördern zu lesen: *Verbot von Parteien und gesellschaftlichen Organisationen*,  die auf „Beseitigung der Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine, der Änderung der  verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung mit Gewalt ausgerichtet ist oder gegen die  Souveränität und territoriale Integrität des Staates verletzen, die  Sicherheit untergraben, _Propaganda für den Krieg, Gewalt, Anstiftung zu ethnischen, rassischen oder religiösen Hass_, Angriffe auf die Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten, der öffentlichen Gesundheit;
Die *umfassende Zensur*,  die sich sogar im Verbot in- und ausländischer Sender - wie russischer  oder sogar „euronews“ manifestierte – und für die sogar eigens ein  Zensurministerium gegründet wurde, heißt jetzt: Regulierung der  Telekommunikationsunternehmen, Druckereien, Verlage, Rundfunk und  Fernsehen, Theatern und anderen Unternehmen, Organisationen und  Institutionen der Kultur und der Medien, aber auch der Einsatz von  lokalen Radiosendern, Fernsehzentren und Druckereien für militärische  Zwecke und Arbeit unter den Truppen und der Bevölkerung; *Verbot des Empfanges* bestimmter Stationen und Weitergabe von Informationen über das Netz; 
*Ausgangssperre*  (Verbot Aufenthalt in einem bestimmten Tageszeit auf den Straßen und in  anderen öffentlichen Orten ohne spezielle Genehmigungen und  Bescheinigungen),
*Beschränkung von Ein- und Ausreise*, die Freizügigkeit von Bürgern, Ausländern, Staatenlosen und des Fahrzeugverkehrs
*Verbot oder Beschränkung des Aufenthalts- oder Wohnortes *der Bürger,
*Durchsuchung/Kontrolle* der Dokumente der Bürger, und deren Sachen, Fahrzeuge, Gepäck und Fracht, und Häuser,
Sonderregelung für Herstellung und Verkauf bestimmter Medikamente/Suchtstoffe
Beschlagnahme  der Schusswaffen und Munition von Bürgern und  Institutionen/Organisationen, militärischer Ausrüstung, Sprengstoffe,  radioaktive und chemischer Stoffe und Materialien und Gifte,
*Verbot, den Wohnort ohne die Erlaubnis des Militärs* oder des Geheimdienstes zu wechseln, wenn  man für den Dienst in Militär oder Geheimdienst gelistet ist,
*Beschlagnahme von privatem Wohnraum* für Unterbringung von Angehörigen von Militär, Polizei, Einheiten, Dienststellen und Einrichtungen;
verschiedene Versorgungs- und Evakuierungsmaßnahmen und Ermächtigungen
*Absetzung der Leiter von Unternehmen*/Institutionen wegen „mangelhafter Pflichterfüllung“
zusätzliche Maßnahmen zum Schutz von Staatsgeheimnissen
*Einrichtung von Internierungslagern* für Bürger von Ländern die eine „Aggression gegen die Ukraine“ androhen oder ausführen.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. April 2015)

@Amon

so furchtbar die aufgezählten Punkte sind, aber es sind größtenteils normale "russische Verhältnisse", ich hoffe der Umgang mit NGOs in Russland stört dich genauso; Arbeitslager..sind in Sibirien bestimmt Ferienparadiese mit blühenden Landschaften (Achtung Ironie). Das ein Staat Organisationen etc. verbietet, die die Auflösung des Staates fordern/fördern..tsja, welcher Staat bzw. Regierung "verbittet" sich das nicht? 

Interessant, dass du eine Entmilitarisierung mitsamt Waffenabgabe nicht weiter markierungswürdig findest...desweiteren finde ich den Link höchst tendenziös bis peinlich albern 

Normalerweise gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Gesetz einbringen/eingeben UND auch so verabschieden...


----------



## Amon (12. April 2015)

Wenn du auf den Link geklickt hättest und dort auch gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen dass dieses Gesetz verabschiedet wurde.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. April 2015)

In erster Lesung hat "Dieses widerrechtliche, verfassungswidrige "Parlament" von NATO's Ganden ..." das Gesetz/den Vorschlag durchgewunken, jaja, hab's gelesen, auch das die zweite Lesung reine Formsache ist...


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2015)

Ich habe da nichts gelesen was im Krieg nicht normal ist. Auch für demokratische Staaten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2015)

Das selbe hab ich auch grade gedacht. Wäre letztes Jahr das Saarland von Russland annektiert und Ostbayern von russischen Separatisten besetzt worden, dann würden wir Deutschen nicht anders reagieren. Harte Umstände rufen harte Maßnahmen auf den Plan.


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2015)

Gibt es auch irgendeine seriöse Quelle oder nur diesen Fascho- und Querfrontblog, der als Zugabe noch mit der russischen Troll- und Propagandaseite anna-news kooperiert?


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2015)

Ich hab keine seriöse Quelle finden können. Allerdings sind Kriegsrechte immer so oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anticrist (12. April 2015)

> *Der Propaganda-Krieg des Westens gegen Russland steht erst noch bevor.
> Russlands Präsident Putin hat dem Westen gezeigt, dass er nicht in deren NATO-zentrischer Phantasie-Welt lebt und nicht unter deren autistischer Vorstellung leidet, der kapital-militärisch-industrielle Komplex befehlige die ganze Welt. Die NATO entschiede was „Gut und Böse“ ist. Als ob die Welt so einfach und wir alle so naiv wären. Die NATO hingegen ist dummfrech genug, offensichtliche Fakten ins Gegenteil zu verdrehen*



wer nach so einer Einleitung überhaupt noch weiter liest.... naja
Ach ich vergaß.. hier im Forum ist sowas ja eine "seriöse, nicht tendenziös berichtende Quelle"


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. April 2015)

Ist aber eigentlich nicht witzig, sondern sogar ziemlich erschreckend. Da ist überhaupt keine Objektivität mehr.


----------



## JePe (12. April 2015)

Auf der Site der Rada, des ukrainischen Parlamentes, liest sich das irgendwie weniger sensationsheischend. Und das Kriegsrecht nie schoen ist, liegt in der Natur seines Anlasses?

Dort findet sich uebrigens auch ein Hinweis auf eine Lesung ueber ein Gesetz, das kommunistische und nationalsozialistische Diktaturen verurteilt und ihre Verherrlichung und Symbolik unter Strafe stellen soll. Sachen gibt´s ...

Hier, hier und hier kann man sich aus erster Hand informieren, anstatt sich von Radio Moskau beschallen zu lassen.


----------



## Amon (13. April 2015)

Ist doch immer wieder schön wie alternative Informationsqullen die nicht von den gleichgeschaltetetn Westmedien kommen immer sofort als "Russen propaganda" oder was weiss ich gebrandmarkt werden. Ihr glaubt also nur was die westliche Propaganda euch eintrichtert und alles andere ist sofort Teufelswerk. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich dazu noch sagen soll außer dass ihr mir leid tut weil ihr echt vergessen habt selber zu denken.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. April 2015)

Kiew kann es einfach nicht lassen ...

"....Die OSZE meldet neue Kämpfe in der Ostukraine.  Panzer aus dem von der ukrainischen Armee kontrollierten Gebiet sollen  demnach Schüsse auf die Stadt Shyrokyne abgegeben haben. Anschließend  folgten Gefechte mit Handfeuerwaffen und Maschinengewehren zwischen den  Kräften in Berdyansk und Shyrokyne.....
Die Rebellen meldeten der OSZE eine unbestimmte Zahl von Opfern in der Zivilbevölkerung...."

OSZE meldet: Ukrainische Regierungs-Panzer nehmen Rebellen unter Beschuss | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. April 2015)

*Amon* 

Den News aus einem Land, das auf der Rangliste der Pressefreiheit auf Platz 148 ist, sollte man immer kritisch gegenüberstehen. Ganz zu schweigen von den News irgendwelcher Hassblogger. Zu diesem Schluß kann man übrigens auch kommen, wenn man selber denkt.


----------



## JePe (13. April 2015)

... und fuer die, die tatsaechlich selbst denken wollen, gibt es hier die Meldungen der "OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine". Ganz ohne Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten-Geblubber.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder schön wie alternative Informationsqullen die nicht von den gleichgeschaltetetn Westmedien kommen immer sofort als "Russen propaganda" oder was weiss ich gebrandmarkt werden. Ihr glaubt also nur was die westliche Propaganda euch eintrichtert und alles andere ist sofort Teufelswerk. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich dazu noch sagen soll außer dass ihr mir leid tut weil ihr echt vergessen habt selber zu denken.



Ist doch immer wieder schön wie alternative Informationsqullen die nicht von den gleichgeschaltetetn (West)*Medien* kommen immer sofort als "*Nato* propaganda" oder was weiss ich gebrandmarkt werden. Ihr glaubt also nur was die *russische *Propaganda euch eintrichtert und alles andere ist sofort Teufelswerk. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich dazu noch sagen soll außer dass ihr mir leid tut weil ihr echt vergessen habt selber zu denken.

(Selber Wortlaut, leicht veränderte Wörter) Spiegel, eigene Nase und so...


----------



## Amon (13. April 2015)

Ich glaube weder der West Propaganda noch der Russen Propaganda. Ich lese die FAZ, den Spiegel, die Welt, die NZZ, die Sueddeutsche, mehrere Blogs und ich informiere mich auf mehreren verschiedenen Nachrichtenkanälen. Daraus setze ich mir dann meine Meinung zusammen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube weder der West Propaganda noch der Russen Propaganda. Ich lese die FAZ, den Spiegel, die Welt, die NZZ, die Sueddeutsche, mehrere Blogs und ich informiere mich auf mehreren verschiedenen Nachrichtenkanälen. Daraus setze ich mir dann meine Meinung zusammen.



Oha, Spiegel und mehrere Blogs, wo Leute eigentlich alles schreiben können was sie wollen. 

Du selbst sagst, du glaubst weder das eine, noch das andere, postest aber hier Seiten, auf denen solche Passagen stehen: 
"Die Putschisten-Freunde, Faschismus-Leugner und Maidan-Strippenzieher von Nazi-Brok-schwarz bis Harms-grün haben die ganze Zeit von „europäischen Werten und Demokratie“ in der Ukraine der Radikalen und Mafiosi geschwafelt."
das passt irgendwie nicht. 
Wärst du wirklich so unabhängig, wie du uns glauben machen willst, hättest du irgendeinen Kommentar dazu abgegeben, der auf die tendenziöse Schreibweise hinweist. 

Aber solange irgendwo "wir schreiben die Wahrheit" steht, muss man es natürlich glauben. 
Und du wunderst dich, wieso wir diese, deiner Meinung nach, alternative "informationsquellen" nicht als seriös anerkennen? Ernsthaft? Wie scheinheilig bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Torianator (14. April 2015)

'Immer schreibt der Sieger die Geschichte der Besiegten.
Dem Erschlagenen entstellt der Schläger die Züge.
Aus der Welt geht der Schwächere und zurück bleibt die Lüge.'

_Bertolt Brecht_​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine seriöse Quelle finden können. Allerdings sind Kriegsrechte immer so oder so ähnlich.



Ich habe nur eine einzige nicht-russische/nicht-ukrainische Quelle finden können, die sich oberhalb des Niveaus eines (Hass-)Blogs bewegt:
Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag - Pressemitteilung - Kriegsrecht in der Ukraine torpediert Friedensprozess von Minsk

Bekanntermaßen auch alles andere als Putin-kritisch, aber selbst da wird z.B. schon mal erwähnt, dass das Gesetz nur in erster Lesung besprochen und mitnichten verabschiedet wurde. Ein Unterschied, der für andere hier vollständig zitierte "Quellen" offensichtlich deutlich weniger wichtig ist, als eine stimmungsmachende Einleitung...




Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube weder der West Propaganda noch der Russen Propaganda. Ich lese die FAZ, den Spiegel, die Welt, die NZZ, die Sueddeutsche, mehrere Blogs und ich informiere mich auf mehreren verschiedenen Nachrichtenkanälen. Daraus setze ich mir dann meine Meinung zusammen.



Es entsteht bei deinen Äußerungen hier aber der Eindruck, dass du ausschließlich die Artikel der Blogs als so wertvoll einstufst, dass du sie weiter verlinkst bzw. NZZ/FAZ/Welt/SZ-Links bin ich hier eigentlich nur als Negativbeispiele gewohnt...

Glauben und lesen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Und wissen und denken noch zwei weitere.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. April 2015)

Wer provoziert hier wohl? Die OSZE sagt es:
OSZE: Neue Kämpfe in Ost-Ukraine von Kiewer Armee provoziert / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio

Kiew bricht Waffenstilland 50-fach. Reaktion der NATO: "Russland muss aufhÃ¶ren den Konflikt anzuheizen" | StatusQuo Blog


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2015)

Sputnik Deutschland, ein Portal im Besitz der russischen Regierung, sagt das.


Die OSZE auf der anderen Seite sagt
"...positioned on the eastern outskirts of government-controlled Berdianske (2km west of “Donetsk People’s Republic” (“DPR”)-controlled Shyrokyne) – heard a tank round being fired. It assessed it to have been fired from government-controlled territory approximately 500 metres from its position, and to have impacted in or around Shyrokyne.

As the SMM was leaving the area – 15 minutes following the firing of the tank round – it heard a small arms and machine gun fire engagement between forces in Berdianske and Shyrokyne. ..."

Man beachte: Keine Wertung. Und eine Beschreibung, dass binnen 15 Minuten nach dem ersten registrierten Schutz Kämpfe auch in Berdiansk, 2 km außerhalb des von den Separatisten beanspruchten Territoriums, ausbrachen. Selbst wenn die Separatisten sehr schnell auf den Panzerschuss reagiert haben, hätten sie die Strecke nicht so kurzer Zeit zurücklegen können, ohne ein offenes Ziel für die ukrainischen Stellungen zu bieten.
=> Bereits vor dem ersten Schuss sind offensichtlich Einheiten vorgerückt, der Schuss war nicht erste militärische Handlung und somit hat auch nicht er (allein) die "Kämpfe provoziert", auch wenn sich diese Behauptung gut ins Propaganda-Angebot gewisser Portale einfügen mag.

Schade, dass die Separatisten die OSZE daran gehindert haben, die separatistische Seite des Kampfgebietes zu untersuchen. Da offensichtlich beide Seiten Vorgaben ignorieren, wäre es sehr wichtig gewesen zu erfahren, wer das in welchem Maße und mit welcher Motivation macht.



P.S.: Hat Sputnik eigentlich auch den ausführlicheren OSZE Bericht ausgewertet?
Latest from OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM), based on information received as of 19:30 (Kyiv time), 15 April 2015 | OSCE

Zwei Highlights:

Zugangsbehinderungen zu Stadteilen, selbst wenn es um Hilfsleistungen geht:


> Before leaving Shyrokyne, the SMM intended to install a water cistern in the eastern edge of the village, where several residents are still living. Only five SMM team members, including the paramedic were allowed to proceed, by “DPR” members based within the village (While trying to access the eastern area of Shyrokyne,”DPR” members based within the village, were reluctant in allowing the SMM to proceed. After some discussion only five SMM team members were permitted to reach that area of Shyrokyne.)



Zahlreiche Verletzungen der Richtlinien für schwere Waffen, die sich nicht ganz symmetrisch verteilen...


> Despite the claims that withdrawal of heavy weapons was completed, the SMM observed the following weapons’ movements in areas non-compliant with the withdrawal lines: (i) in “DPR”-controlled areas, a military convoy of six 100mm anti-tank guns and respective ammunition; (ii) in government-controlled areas, two tanks (T-64); (iii) in “LPR”-controlled areas, 12 tanks and 15 armoured personnel carriers. In addition, the SMM’s unarmed/unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) provided imagery of heavy weaponry in the Shyrokyne area, such as two main battle tanks (MBT) in government-controlled Sopyne (15km west of Shyrokyne) and one in government-controlled Berdianske (2km west of Shyrokyne). Additionally, two infantry fighting vehicles, two armoured personnel carriers (BTR) and three main battle tanks (MBT) were seen within Shyrokyne.


...und sehr nahe liegen, dass oben genannter Panzerschuss mehr als genug vertragswidrige militärische Ziele zur Auswahl hatte


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. April 2015)

*Großbrand um ukrainische Atomruine Tschernobyl*

"Der Waldbrand im Sperrgebiet um den havarierten Reaktor war am Dienstag  ausgebrochen. Am Abend teilte der ukrainische Innenminister Arsen Awakow  mit, dass sich die Situation zusehends verschlechtert habe. Heftige  Winde sorgten dafür, dass die Flammen sich schnell auf rund 320 Hektar  ausbreiteten und dem Unglücks-AKW gefährlich nahe kamen. Dennoch  versicherten die ukrainischen Behörden, dass es für die Bevölkerung  keine Bedrohung gäbe. Am Mittwoch teilte der Katastrophenschutz in Kiew  mit, dass die Brandfläche auf 270 Hektar geschrumpft sei."
"Im Einsatz sind 182 Feuerwehrleute und 34 Löschfahrzeuge sowie Hubschrauber und drei Löschflugzeuge."

"Eine Gefahr für die Kraftwerksruine, in der sich noch immer hoch  radioaktives Uran befindet, bestehe nicht, teilte der ukrainische  Zivilschutzchef Sorjan Schkirjak mit. Es sei keine erhöhte Strahlung in  der Umgebung gemessen worden, betonte Ministerpräsident Arseni Jazenjuk.  
Umweltschützer von Greenpeace in Russland warnten vor einer möglichen Katastrophe. 
Der Wind könne eine radioaktiv verseuchte Rauchfahne bis nach Weißrussland treiben, teilte die Organisation mit."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r2Ca2mfnZMI

Großbrand um ukrainische Atomruine Tschernobyl ? Russland mobilisiert Rettungskräfte / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Nationalgarde und Innentruppen nach Brand in Tschernobyl-Zone alarmiert / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
Tschnernobyl: Schwerer Waldbrand laut Ukraine kein Grund zur Panik - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r2Ca2mfnZMI


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. April 2015)

_*Wer definiert "Randale"?*_ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAGWoP_HsYg:48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=48&v=yAGWoP_HsYg


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2015)

Wer behauptet denn, dass der Euromaidan ein rein friedlicher Protest war? Von den hundertausenden Demonstranten waren die allermeisten friedlich.  Keiner hat je behauptet, dass alle friedlich waren.  RT widerspricht wieder einmal einer Behauptung, die keiner getroffen hat.  Und wenn die EU und die USA Heuchler sind, was ist dann RT?  Die heucheln Neutralität, obwohl sie gekauft sind. Die tuen so als würden sie Aufklärung  betreiben, dabei verbreiten sie russische Propaganda.  Rosinenpickerei? Das ganze Journalismus-System des Senders basiert auf Rosinenpickerei.


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn, dass der Euromaidan ein rein friedlicher Protest war? Von den hundertausenden Demonstranten waren die allermeisten friedlich.  Keiner hat je behauptet, dass alle friedlich waren.  RT widerspricht wieder einmal einer Behauptung, die keiner getroffen hat.  Und wenn die EU und die USA Heuchler sind, was ist dann RT?  Die heucheln Neutralität, obwohl sie gekauft sind. Die tuen so als würden sie Aufklärung  betreiben, dabei verbreiten sie russische Propaganda.  Rosinenpickerei? Das ganze Journalismus-System des Senders basiert auf Rosinenpickerei.



*So viel Hetze von dir gegen RT, nur weil sie die Leute auffordern, selbständig zu Denken????  
*Brauchst du dabei Hilfe?


Deine hunderttausenden Demonstranten / alias Wochenendbesucher, die mal kurzzeitig aus Neugierde zum Gaffen kamen, zählen wohl kaum.
Schon vergessen? - Es waren unsere Medien, die uns das Märchen von den "friedlichen Demonstranten näher brachten":

_*Die Zeit : "Die US-Regierung sei "angewidert" von der Entscheidung der ukrainischen Behörden, mit Spezialeinheiten, **Bulldozern** und Schlagstöcken gegen friedliche Demonstranten vorzugehen, sagte US-Außenminister John Kerry. Dies sei "weder akzeptabel noch ziemt es sich für eine Demokratie"."*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGxvFdVYsts




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tGxvFdVYsts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_*Der Spiegel: "Bundesaußenminister Guido Westerwelle forderte die Regierung "mit  aller Nachdrücklichkeit" auf, von jeder Form von Gewalt Abstand zu  nehmen. "In einer Demokratie lassen sich friedliche Demonstrationen der  Menschen nicht einfach verbieten und mit Staatsgewalt unterbinden", so Westerwelle. Die Proteste seien "lebendiger Ausdruck des Wunsches der Menschen nach einer europäischen Ukraine"."*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X2VqnS0E34




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X2VqnS0E34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2015)

Also willst du jetzt damit behaupten, dass Westerwelle und Kerry leugnen, dass es auf dem Euromaidan gewalttätige Demonstranten gab? Das ist ja offensichtlich das, was du aus ihren Aussagen schliesst, wenn sie sagen, man solle nicht mit Gewalt gegen friedliche Demonstranten vorgehen. Wenn das das Ergebnis deines selbstständigen Denkens ist, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, deinem selbstständigen Denken fehlt die Logik.

Nachtrag:

Freund der Sonne, ließt du eigentlich deine eigenen Quellen richtig durch oder machst du hier wie RT nur Rosinenpickerei? 



> *Spezialeinheiten hatten in der Nacht den Unabhängigkeitsplatz gestürmt, Barrikaden geräumt und Zelte abgerissen.* Auf dem Platz ausharrende Demonstranten wurden mit Schilden abgedrängt. Laut dem Führer der nationalistischen Swoboda-Partei, Oleh Tjahnibok, wurden mehrere Demonstranten verletzt und mindestens elf festgenommen.
> 
> Der Oppositionspolitiker und Boxweltmeister Vitali Klitschko forderte den sofortigen Rücktritt des prorussischen Präsidenten Viktor Janukowitsch. Klitschkos Partei Udar teilte mit, dass in der Nacht zehn Demonstranten festgenommen worden seien. Der Fernsehsender 5. Kanal sprach von mindestens einem Schwerverletzten.  Klitschko rief seine Landsleute auf, sich den  Protesten anzuschließen. "Wir sagen Nein zum Polizeistaat, Nein zur  Diktatur", rief er der Menge auf dem Platz zu. Hunderte folgten seinem Aufruf und strömten auf den Platz.
> 
> ...



Ukraine: Internationales Entsetzen über Einsatz gegen Demonstranten in Kiew | ZEIT ONLINE



> Westerwelle hatte vergangene Woche die Demonstranten auf dem Platz in Kiew besucht und sich solidarisch mit ihnen gezeigt. Eine ähnliche Geste kam am Dienstagabend von der EU-Außenbeauftragten Catherine Ashton,  die durch das Protestcamp gegangen und jubelnd mit "Europa"-Rufen  empfangen worden war. *Wenige Stunden später begannen die Polizisten,  Demonstranten auseinander zu treiben* - ein Affront gegen die EU-Diplomatin. Inzwischen haben sich die Sicherheitskräfte offenbar vom Unabhängigkeitsplatz zurückgezogen.



http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...eilt-gewalt-gegen-demonstranten-a-938415.html

In dem Kontext werden die Reaktionen von Kerry und Westerwelle klar und entlarven dich, werter Schlumpi, wieder mal als billigen Hetzer. Weißt wohl schon selber, warum du die Quellen nicht mitverlinkt hast.


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. Mai 2015)

Du stellst mir eine Frage, beantwortest sie selber, wertest deine eigene Antwort, verurteilst mich auf Grund deiner unzureichenden Logik, defamierst und beleidigst! 

"Im gesellschaftlichen Sinn bezeichnet man als Hetze unsachliche und verunglimpfende Äußerungen[SUP][3][/SUP]zu dem Zweck, Hass gegen Personen oder Gruppen hervorzurufen, Ängste vor ihnen zu schüren, sie zu diffamieren oder zu dämonisieren...." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hetze

Es wäre nett, wenn du zukünftig auf deine Unterstellungen verzichten könntest, deinen Kopf frei von Hetze, Hass und Vorurteilen bekommen könntest, selbständiges Denken anstrebst, damit eine vernünftige Diskussion überhaupt erst möglich wird!



Split99999 schrieb:


> Also willst du jetzt damit behaupten, dass  Westerwelle und Kerry leugnen, dass es auf dem Euromaidan gewalttätige  Demonstranten gab?



Das war nicht das Thema! 
Ich habe dazu nichts "behauptet".  Es ist nicht relevant. Du lenkst vom Thema ab!

Aber da dir in deinem Kontext die Reaktionen von Kerry und Westerwelle auf  Staatsgewalt gegen nicht friedliche Demonstranten klar wurde, erkläre mir doch bitte, warum in deinem Kontext die Gewalt der nicht friedlichen Demonstranten gegen passive, nicht gewalttätige Staatsbeamte (Polizisten) von Kerry und Westerwelle nicht auch verurteilt wurde?
Zurück zum RT-Beitrag: Warum war das auf dem Maidan keine Randale? Oder war es doch Randale?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Weißt  wohl schon selber, warum du die Quellen nicht mitverlinkt hast.


Ich verstehe dein Problem gerade nicht! 
....aber sorry, dass ich bei jemanden, der sich so in diesem Thread engagiert wie du, Intelligenz und Fachwissen vorausgesetzt habe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2015)

Geb dir keine Mühe.


----------



## Putinversteher (2. Mai 2015)

Wohin soll eigentlich das Konzept des bösen Russlands führen ? Bzw. wo endet es ? Oder was genau ist denn damit gewonnen ?

Ich möchte mal daran erinnern das Russland bisher niemals Deutschland in einem Akt von Aggression Deutschland überfallen hat, das nachdem wir 27 Millionen Russen das Leben genommen haben, es trotzdem geschafft haben einen guten Dialog zu führen und hier anscheinend Menschen unterwegs sind die Russland für das böse auf der Welt ausgemacht haben, die euch nur mit Propaganda manipulieren wollen und euch nur überfallen. Bin mal gespannt wann ihr euch überlegt ob dieser Kurs auch nur eine Sinnvolle Lösung bringt, oder ob unsere Kinder & Enkel sich mal wieder fragen dürfen was in unsere Generation gefahren ist.

Mal abseits von den typischen Argumenten & Quellen von Klaus Kleber bis RT - was zum Teufel geht eigentlich ab und wann genau soll es enden ? 
Ich (und damit stehe ich nicht alleine) finde das hier einfach nurnoch ein Klima herscht das die Russen gegen uns in den Konflikt reisst. Dabei frage ich mich auch wieviel Leid die Stimmen die Rufen das wir aufeinander los sollen, oder bedingungslose Härte zeigen sollen, selber schonmal geblutet haben. Kommt mir nurnoch wie eine Sureale Diskussion vor von Kreaturen die selber dumm und naiv sind, Leid als abstraktum kennen und deswegen nicht wissen von was sie quatschen -
Ich habe auch nicht den kompletten überblick über alles und weiss nicht alles über Geschichte und Verbrechen der Vergangenheit - aber ich weiß das den Kurs der von uns allen eingenommen wird, dieses bedingungslose gegeneinander und am ende gegen Russland einfach nurnoch krank ist - das Geschichtliche Verantwortung doch bedeuten würde an Punkten wie diesen aufzuwachen, sich bewusst zu werden worauf man eigentlich genau zusteuert. Wir stehen doch alle gemeinsam wieder wie nie nach dem 2. Weltkrieg wieder vor Konflikten in die wir wie Traumwandler reinmaschieren, als würde uns das alles nicht betreffen -  aber wer wirds denn sein wenn das gegeneinander eskaliert ? Die Menschen in Russland und die Menschen hier. 
So trauer - Minsk 2 verabschiedet - Zeit gewonnen - aber wofür genau ? Wenn der Kurs der selbe bleibt ? Vor 2 Jahren wärste als Irre erklärt worden dieses Szenario zu erwähnen und jetzt stecken wir alle gemeinsam mittendrin und leider kommen dann immer nur rufe "die Russen dies, die Russen das" und am ende wird sich gewundert wenn dieser Kurs dafür sorgt das es knallt. 

Ich frage mich immernoch was wir als Europäer von dem ganzen Scheiss bisher gewonnen haben, welche Werte genau haben wir verteidigt ? 

Aber Glückwunsch "Den Russen" als das böse manipulative Kriegstreibende etwas ausgemacht zu haben, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das wir Nachbarn sind egal was wir hier Diskutieren und wenn beide Völker keinen Krieg wollen, andere Lösungen und Herangehensweisen brauchen als dieses tiefe Misstrauen.

So viel Spass beim Lustig machen über diese Worte und Quellen nennen warum das doch alles seine Ordnung hat...


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

Tja, den Ami freuts. Ein starkes Europa kann er nicht gebrauchen und ein starkes Russland erst recht nicht. Also zündelt er ein bischen rum so dass sich Russland und Europa erst mal nicht mehr grün sind. Und die blöden Politiker in Europa haben nix besseres zu tun als bei dem Blödsinn auch noch mit zu machen....


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Mai 2015)

Wo wir wieder beim Argument wären, das keines ist: Putin musste die Krim annektieren, weil die böse NATO/USA/EU bla bla...

Aber natürlich, da hat der User Putinversteher ganz recht, wir werden uns irgendwann mit Russland wieder zusammenraufen müssen. Ganz gleich was vorgefallen ist. Das wird zwar nicht leicht sein, weil Putin und seine Unterstützer, wie Merkel so treffend sagte, in einer anderen Welt leben, aber die friedliche Koexistenz von Deutschland und Russland ist aus verschiedenen Gründen eine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Argument wären, das keines ist: Putin musste die Krim annektieren, weil die böse NATO/USA/EU bla bla...



...weil böse Rechtsradikale! 


> Die Schreiberlinge verkündeten sogleich ihre Mords-Erkenntnis, Putin hatte die "Krim-Annexion" schon viel früher geplant. Nicht nur dass ein solches Statement irreführenderweise Putin Begriffe in den Mund legt, die er so nie benutzen würde und die höchstens in den deutschen Redaktionen unausweichliche Pflicht sind. Auch der Werthaltigkeit einer solchen "Sensation" ist bei näherem Hinsehen äußerst zweifelhaft. In Wahrheit ging Putin in seiner Erzählung maximal bis zum 20. Februar zurück, als in Kiew dubiose (bis heute nicht geklärte) Schüsse sowohl auf Polizisten, als auch auf Demonstranten fielen und die Lage zu eskalieren drohte. Zur gleichen Zeit eskalierte sie auch auf der Krim, nachdem bei Korsun in der Zentralukraine mehrere Busse mit Krim-Bewohnern vom Rechten Sektor gestoppt, überfallen und angezündet wurden. Die Menschen wurden aus den Bussen gezerrt, erniedrigt, verprügelt und erschossen, es gab insgesamt 7 Tote und 20 Verschollene. Mit diesem Ereignis verband Putin seinen Befehl an die russischen Exekutivstrukturen, die Aufnahme der Krim zu Russland vorzubereiten, um die Halbinsel vor drohenden Pogromen zu schützen. Zeitgleich betonte er im Film, dass die eigentliche Entscheidung bei den Krim-Bewohnern am Tag des Referendums lag.


Der Unbequeme: Jahrestag der Krim-Heimkehr markiert neuen Propaganda-Anfall im Westen



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich, da hat der User Putinversteher ganz recht, wir werden uns irgendwann mit Russland wieder zusammenraufen müssen. Ganz gleich was vorgefallen ist. Das wird zwar nicht leicht sein, weil Putin und seine Unterstützer, wie Merkel so treffend sagte, in einer anderen Welt leben, aber die friedliche Koexistenz von Deutschland und Russland ist aus verschiedenen Gründen eine Notwendigkeit.



Merkel ist nichts weiter als eine reine Marionette. Eine Witzfigur. Ganz ehrlich, die neusten Berichte zeigen doch, wie gekonnt sie der USA in der Arsch gekrochen ist. Von Anfang an gab es die volle Unterstützung für die NSA und die Beihilfe zum Ausspionieren eines anderen Landes.
Da frage ich dann: In welcher Welt lebt den die Merkel?

Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass es in Russland keine Überwachung gibt. Die gibt es überall, in fast jedem Land. Aber diese wird nur in ernsten Fällen benutzt und nicht so wie bei der NSA wo einfach alles gehortet wird, wie von einem Eichhörnchen, das sich die Backen vollstopft.

Warum sich nicht einfach mal von den USA loslösen und mit Russland, was doch so nahe liegt, zusammenarbeiten? Warum stattdessen insgeheim mit der USA Doktrin in den Krieg gegen Russland ziehen?
Ach ja...Geld, Finanzen...
Scheiß auf den Frieden


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Mai 2015)

Haha, diese im Blog vertretene Sichtweise (nennen wir es mal so), ist eben diese andere Welt. Hat die NATO/USA/EU Russland nicht eingekreist, so musste Putin die Krim eben zum Schutz ethnischer Minderheiten annektieren (Hitlers Argument für die Annexion des Sudetenlandes btw) bzw gab es ja gar keine Annexion, sondern nur ein demokratisches Referendum, nachdem sich die Krim - natürlich völlig zwanglos - für unabhängig erklärt hat. Geschichten ausm Paulanergarten... 

Und natürlich ist Merkel eine Marionette Washingtons. Deutschland hat keine eigene Stimme, sondern folgt nur dem Diktat Obamas. Deutschland ist auch immer noch besetzt, es gab ja keinen Friedensvertrag, ne? *Prost*


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2015)

Putins Propaganda-Walze « DiePresse.com

€: Von der Russian-Roulette-Reihe von VICE gibt es auch wieder was neues: Russian Roulette (Dispatch 108) | VICE News


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> ...weil böse Rechtsradikale!



Die Rechtsradikalen der Ukraine sind eine russische Angelegenheit?

Denken wir das mal zu Ende.

In Russland soll es auch Rechtsradikale geben (Klick, Klick - ich schaetze TP zwar nicht, aber hier im Thread ist die Seite ja sehr hip). Uebergriffe auf Minderheiten unter den Augen der Behoerden sind in Russland mitnichten unueblich; hier wurde z. B. ein grüner Politiker Opfer.

Hat die Bundeswehr nun - zum Schutze der bedrohten Minderheiten, versteht sich - das Recht, ein "Protektorat Moskau" zu errichten? Nein? Warum nicht?

Und was die Einkreisungsphantasien mancher Foristen angeht - da empfehle ich statt rtdeutsch, sputniknews & Co. mal den guten, alten Atlas. In dem sieht man nicht nur, dass der Anteil der Grenzlinie, an dem man sich mit EU und / oder NATO-Staaten "konfrontiert" sieht, eine esotherische Mindermenge ist (der groesste Teil der Grenze wird mit China, Kasachstan und der Mongolei geteilt oder ist schlicht Wasser) und auch der, obwohl derzeit nicht zur Debatte stehende,  gebetsmuehlenartig herbeigeredete Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO daran kaum etwas aendern wuerde. Man sieht auch, dass ein in Osteuropa installierter Raketenschutzschild in keinster Weise geeignet ist, irgendein "atomares Gleichgewicht" zu verschieben (es sei denn, russische Atomraketen wuerden sich ebenso verfliegen wie es ihre Fallschirmspringer bisweilen tun).

Aber ach.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Mai 2015)

Aktuell scheinen die Kämpfe wieder aufzuflammen, weil die Ukros einfach angefangen haben mit Panzern und Artillerie zu schießen.
Wobei es sich scheinbar um die rechtsradikalen Freiwilligenbataillone handelt, die Poroshenko nicht in den Griff bekommt.

Wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären.
*Bevor* die Krim mit Russlands Unterstützung von der Ukraine abgeschottet wurde, hat man ja gesehen wie die "glorreichen, heldenhaften" Ukrainer gegenüber den Krim Einwohnern eingestellt waren. Über die verbrannten Busse hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Davon gibt es auch Live-Aufnahmen die unter anderem in der Krim Doku gezeigt werden. 
Jetzt stellt euch vor, diese Unmenschen hätten die Militär/Flottenstützpunkte auf der Krim eingenommen.
Schlimm genug, dass sie mit der jetzigen Technik so viel Schaden anrichten.



> Die Rechtsradikalen der Ukraine sind eine russische Angelegenheit?


Und Al-Qaida/ISIS usw. sind US/EU Angelegenheit?

Und es wurde nie behauptet, dass es keine radikalen in Russland gibt. Die gibt es in jedem Land. Nur bekommen diese dort keine Unterstützung vom Staat so wie in der Ukraine.

Und von welcher Minderheit auf der Krim wird hier gesprochen? Etwa 60% sind dort Russen!
Und diese Russen wollte seit Zusammenbruch der SU ein Referendum. Es gab massenweise Proteste, sogar Drohungen. Aber die ukr. Regierung hat sie stets zurückgedrängt.
Und nun haben sie den Salat. Und der Großteil der Einwohner ist glücklicher als je zuvor.


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Aktuell scheinen die Kämpfe wieder aufzuflammen, weil die Ukros einfach angefangen haben mit Panzern und Artillerie zu schießen.



Bei der SMM klingt das ein wenig differenzierter. Aber vermutlich luegen die.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch vor, diese Unmenschen hätten die Militär/Flottenstützpunkte auf der Krim eingenommen.



Ach was Unmenschen. Untermenschen! Weg damit, von der Landkarte gefegt!



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und Al-Qaida/ISIS usw. sind US/EU Angelegenheit?



Oh, eine Gegenfrage. Wie originell.

Aber was bedeutet sie? Geht die Annektierung der Krim fuer Dich in Ordnung? Dann muesstest Du auch das Engagement des Westens gegen den IS gutheissen. Falls Du es hingegen verdammst, muesstest Du konsequenterweise auch die russische Landnahme auf der Krim verurteilen. Wobei ich ja so ein Gefuehl habe, dass Du Dir aus Opportunismus beide Tuerchen offenhalten wirst.

Von der Frage nach der Vergleichbarkeit mal ganz abgesehen. Al Qaida hat die USA angegriffen. Stand jedenfalls in der Systempresse.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und von welcher Minderheit auf der Krim wird hier gesprochen? Etwa 60% sind dort Russen!



Da zitiere ich mich der Einfachheit wegen mal selbst:



JePe schrieb:


> 1989 gab es 65,6 % "ethnische Russen" auf der Krim, 2001 waren es noch 58,3 %. Ihr Anteil duerfte seitdem nochmals abgenommen haben (es sei denn, Du zaehlst abzeichenlose Soldateska mit). Von der Frage, welche Relevanz Stimmungen (fuer die Du einen nachpruefbaren Beleg schuldig bleibst) anno 1991 fuer das Annektieren eines Nachbarn im Jahr 2014 haben, mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Im gleichen Zeitraum ist uebrigens der Anteil der "Ethnorussen" in der Region Donetsk von 43,6 % auf 38,2 %, in Kharkiv von 33,2 % auf 25,6 % und in Luhansk von 44,8 % auf 39 % abgeschmolzen. Extrapoliert man diese Zahlen als Trend, koennte man auf die Idee kommen, dass in diesen Gebieten Minderheiten eine Diktatur ueber eine schweigende (oder zum Schweigen gebrachte) Mehrheit zu installieren im Begriff sind und nicht etwa "Selbstverteidigungskraefte" sich zur Wehr setzen.
> 
> Quelle.



Selbst wenn 60% Russen waeren - bedeutet das eben auch, dass 40% es nicht sind. Bekommen diese 40% jetzt auch einen Autonomiestatus wie die Krim ihn hatte? Koennen die ein Referendum abhalten? Sich abspalten?


----------



## Anticrist (6. Mai 2015)

MH17: Abschuss durch Buk-Rakete laut russischer Zeitung  - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Schon doof...


----------



## Putinversteher (6. Mai 2015)

Schon doof ist vor allem das weder der Bericht von Nowaja Gaseta noch vom Spiegel irgendwas neues zur Wahrheitsfindung beitragen kann, da immernoch nicht der Offizielle Bericht & Auswertung erfolgt sind. 
Doof ist auch das es doch ohnehin schon immer für eine Russische Waffe spricht (Die Buk ist nunmal aus Russischer Produktion und alle in Frage kommenden Beteiligten Benutzen Russische Waffen) und richtig doof wird es wenn man als Spiegel dem auch die glorreiche "Panne" passiert ist, den Russischen Seperatisten als Barbaren hinzustellen der die Opfer verhöhnt, dann etwas von "Kremel Lesart" zu blubbern was unterstellt das die Russische Argumentationskette ja eh nur Propaganda sei - und doof ist es auch diese "Panne" einfach auszublenden bei der Aufzählung von Spekulationen die sich als Schwachsinn dargestellt haben.

Nicht doof wäre es vor allem, weiterhin (ist ja auch erst ein Jahr vorbei) auf den Offiziellen Bericht zu warten und zu hoffen das es dann neue schlüssige Fakten gibt auf deren Grundlage man diskutieren kann, bevor man sich auf diese oder jene Theorie stützen möchte.

Schon doof das alles...


----------



## Nazzy (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bitte dich, Russische Waffe ist doch =  wird persönlich von Putin abgefeuert 
apropo Täuschungsmanöver, ich empfehle dazu diese Doku :

TÃ¤uschung - Die Methode Reagan | ARTE


----------



## JePe (7. Mai 2015)

So laeuft das eben - man ermittelt in alle Richtungen, erhaertet oder schliesst aus und hat am Ende ein Ergebnis. Vielleicht. Bei so viel Desinformationen und Luegen, die gestreut wurden, dauert das eben und waere ich nicht ueberrascht, wenn es am Ende kein zwingendes Ergebnis gaebe. Selbst wenn, werden es viele einfach nicht akzeptieren und als Propaganda abtun, weil es ihnen nicht ins liebgewonnene Welt- und Feindbild passt. Welche Version die niederlaendische Staatsanwaltschaft favorisiert, laesst ein vor einigen Wochen verbreitetes ca. 12minuetiges Video erahnen, mit dem man nach Zeugen fuer einen BUK-Transport sucht. Bei correct!v (und nicht nur da) kommt man zu aehnlichen Vermutungen, wie man sie in den Niederlanden scheinbar hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2015)

Ein "zwingendes" Ergebnis ist sogar so gut wie unmöglich. Anhand des Wracks kann man nur ermitteln, dass eine externe Explosion das Flugzeug stark beschädigt hat. Mit etwas Glück noch die genaue Position, an der das geschah - aufgrund des verzögerten/fehlenden Zugangs zum Trümmerfeld aber nicht einmal das. So oder so steht unterm Strich (und im vorläufigen Untersuchungsbericht) nur, dass irgendwo mitten über Seperatistenterritorium ein Objekt in der Nähe von MH17 explodierte. Damit ist die Luftsicherung eigentlich am Ende ihrer Kompetenz - man müsste jetzt polizeilich ermitteln, wer da wie mit was geschossen hat. "Mit was" ist dabei weitesgehend durch die Waffen in der Gegend und die Flughöhe geklärt. "Wer" kann immer erst ermittelten werden, wenn freier Zugang zu mutmaßlichen Tatorten ohne Einfluss potentiell Verdächtiger möglich ist und wenn unabhängige Zeugen verhört werden können. Ersteres ist zumindest solange nicht der Fall, wie die Separatisten Macht in der bisherigen Form ausüben und letzteres ist ggf. gar nicht möglich, da Militärtechnik normalerweise nicht vor Schaulustigen vorgeführt wird.




Anticrist schrieb:


> MH17: Abschuss durch Buk-Rakete laut russischer Zeitung* - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Schon doof...



Nowaja Gaseta berichtet häufiger investigativ und Kreml-kritisch, hat aber ein so geringe Reichweite, dass das scheinbar nicht einmal Putin ernsthaft stört. Und das russische Ingenieure hinter den Kulissen zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass es kein gegnerisches Flugzeug war...
Man ist nicht einer der größten Rüstungsproduzenten der Welt und zugleich so doof, ernsthaft anzunehmen, dass ein Bodenkampflugzeug in feindlichem Luftraum unbemerkt auf 10km Höhe steigt und einen Luft-Luft-Angriff durchführt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, Russische Waffe ist doch =  wird persönlich von Putin abgefeuert
> apropo Täuschungsmanöver, ich empfehle dazu diese Doku :
> 
> TÃ¤uschung - Die Methode Reagan | ARTE



Nichts neues. Solange aber nahezu alle westlichen Staaten den USA weiter so in den Arsch kriechen und die USA  nicht politisch, diplomatisch und militärisch isoliert werden wird sich das auch nicht ändern. Momentan glaubt man im weißen Haus doch das man sich nahezu alles erlauben kann und es nahezu keine Grenzen für eigene Dreistigkeiten gibt.


----------



## JePe (12. Mai 2015)

In Moskau haben Vertraute des Ende Februar getoeteten Oppositionspolitikers einen Bericht vorgelegt, der nach ihren Angaben "vollstaendige Beweise" fuer die Praesenz russischen Militaers in der Ukraine enthaelt.


----------



## xNeo92x (12. Mai 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> In Moskau haben Vertraute des Ende Februar getoeteten Oppositionspolitikers einen Bericht vorgelegt, der nach ihren Angaben "vollstaendige Beweise" fuer die Praesenz russischen Militaers in der Ukraine enthaelt.



Dann sollen sie endlich die "Beweise" veröffentlichen und nicht nur leere Hülsen rauswerfen.

Interview zu Odessa-Massaker: Untersuchungsergebnisse unerwÃ¼nscht | RT Deutsch


----------



## Anticrist (12. Mai 2015)

Es gab doch einen Untersuchungsbericht zu Odessa... dieser wurde von 40 freiwilligen erstellt (Journalisten, Rechtsmediziner, Polizisten, Sachverständige, Freiwillige) und bestand sowohl aus Russen als auch aus Ukrainern


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Mai 2015)

Es gibt einen von Kiew veröffentlichten Untersuchungsbericht vom Pogrom von Odessa ? 
*Dann lege den doch mal vor!*


-------------------------------------------------------

*Lauffeuer - Eine Tragödie zerreißt Odessa zu Beginn des Ukrainischen Bürgerkrieges.*

"Ein Film über die Brandangriffe auf das Gewerk-schaftshaus in Odessa zu  Beginn des ukrainischen Bürgerkrieges, die Rolle von Ultranationalen,  der Polizei und Politik im Post-sowjetischen Raum.
Dies ist eine  Dokumentation über ein Schlüsselereignis des ukrainischen Bürgerkrieges  und eine Stadt die dadurch zerrissen wurde."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXRIuVNGmds

-------------------------------

edit: 

"Der Mord an dem Kremlkritiker Boris Nemzow erschütterte vor  knapp zwei Monaten die Welt. Nun haben *Vertraute Nemzows* Arbeit  vollendet und einen Bericht veröffentlicht. Sie wollen damit einen  russischen Militäreinsatz in der Ostukraine nachweisen."

Jaja die Amis... 
Wer hat eigenltich damals Olaf Palme getötet?       .... aber upps, sowas darf man ja nicht mehr erwähnen....


----------



## JePe (14. Mai 2015)

Hast Du fuer diesen Brainfuck auch irgendeinen Beleg oder bleibt´s mal wieder bei diffusen Andeutungen, auf das wir nun Deinen Pudding an die Wand nageln moegen?


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen von Kiew veröffentlichten Untersuchungsbericht vom Pogrom von Odessa ?
> *Dann lege den doch mal vor!*
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich irgendwas von offiziell und ukrainisch gesagt?! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Eine Gruppe aus Journalisten, Kriminologen, Sachverständigen sowohl von ukrainischer als auch russischer Seite haben eigene Untersuchungen angestellt und den Bericht online gestellt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Mai 2015)

@ JePe
Du nagelst deinen Pudding an die Wand?   .....igitt!

Wer oder was sind denn diese geheimnisvollen Nemzow Vertrauten ? 
Ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass deren Namen nicht erwähnt werden?
.... genauso wie die häufigen Besuche Nemzows bei der US Botschaft? 
Warum erschien Nemzows angebliche Freundin nicht auf der Beerdigung und wollte so schnell wie möglich nach Kiew zurück? 
Warum findet man keine Beweise in den angeblichen Beweisen der geheimnisvollen Nemzow Vertrauten?
Wem nützte der Mord an Nemzow und wer zieht jetzt daraus einen Nutzen?

Wem nützte der Mord an Olaf Palme?




Anticrist schrieb:


> Wo habe ich irgendwas von offiziell und ukrainisch gesagt?! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Eine Gruppe aus Journalisten, Kriminologen, Sachverständigen sowohl von  ukrainischer als auch russischer Seite haben eigene Untersuchungen  angestellt und den Bericht online gestellt.



Ja sorry, dass ich deinem Beitrag mehr Sinn entnahm, als er enthielt.... 

Aber wenn du auf einen Beitrag, der nach Beweisen fragt, mit einem Hinweis auf einen Untersuchungsbericht (der von Ukrainern mit erarbeitet wurde) antwortest, geht man davon aus, dass er auch  ukrainisch und zumindest offiziell ist und du ihn auch verlinken kannst!
...naja so kann man sich irren!


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

Wozu sollte ich mir die Mühe machen das für dich zu googlen? 
Bei all der Energie die du in diese Diskussion hier steckst, sollte man davon ausgehen können, das dir derartige Fakten bekannt sind.
Das das Perlen vor die Säue wären, sagst du doch selbst, indem du dem Bericht allein deswegen die Legitimation absprichst, weil auch Ukrainer daran mitgewirkt haben


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ich mir die Mühe machen das für dich zu googlen?
> Bei all der Energie die du in diese Diskussion hier steckst, sollte man davon ausgehen können, das dir derartige Fakten bekannt sind.
> Das das Perlen vor die Säue wären, sagst du doch selbst, indem du dem Bericht allein deswegen die Legitimation absprichst, weil auch Ukrainer daran mitgewirkt haben



Du machst es dir auch, wie so oft, zu einfach. 
Ich als jemand der hier vornehmlich mitließt  gewinne den Eindruck, hier wie auch gelgentlich in anderen Threads, das du nur irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum wirfst ohne diese mit einer Quelle mal zu belegen. Immer wenn dann die Frage nach einer kommt kommt dein Todschlagargument schlecht hin, google selbst, oder musst du als Materie involvierter doch wissen.
Als Außenstehender  ließt sich das Ganze dadurch zimlich mühsam und mit starker Unterbrechung weil man dann erst google bemühen muss und im Endeffekt immer noch nicht weiß ob man nun die Quelle hat auf die du dich beziehst.

Wenn du es also schon nicht für ihn angeben willst, so gib es doch bitte wenigstens für die an die mitlesen und die mindestens genauso genervt von diesem rumgesuche nach der Quelle sind wie du über seine Argumente.

Danke


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bewusst nicht gesagt, was in diesem Bericht stand, noch irgendwelche Behauptungen aufgestellt.. und ich habe schlicht keine Lust etwas zu suchen, das ich vor Wochen mal irgendwo überflogen habe. dafür darfst du mich gern verteufeln.

und ja ich nenne hier im Threat selten Quellen, wozu auch, ist ja eh alles Lüge und Propaganda, wozu also die Mühe, wenn Berichte noch vor dem Lesen schon als unglaubwürdig abgetan werden, weil die "falschen" Leute daran beteiligt waren.
Wird bei MH17 nicht anders werden.. so lange nicht im Bericht steht das ein ukrainisches Kampfflugzeug dafür verantwortlich war, ist der Bericht ein amerikanisch-zionistischer-billerberger Lügenkomplex mit dem man Russland schaden will um die kriegerische Expansion der NATO zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## JePe (14. Mai 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ... hier stand viel ...



Long story short - Nein, Du hast keine Belege. Haette man mit einem einzigen Satz sagen koennen, anstatt wieder wortklingelig Suggestivfragen in den Raum zu werfen, aber nachpruefbare Antworten schuldig zu bleiben.

Typen wie Du sind der Tod jeder im Ansatz sinnvollen Diskussion.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Mai 2015)

*Geschichtsunterricht im Ukro-TV:* 
‪Polen‬ wird von ‪Deutschland‬ nicht überfallen, die Krim ist bereits damals ukrainisch… 
Ach ja, ‪Ukraine‬ und ‪Weißrussland‬ - bereits unabhängige Staaten, ‪‎England‬ hatte mit dem ‪‎Krieg‬ gar nichts zu tun...
Klebstoff, Pilze, Maidan-Tee…




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBo-_rk0TOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (14. Mai 2015)

Polen wurde von Deutschland und der Sowjetunion besetzt. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gehoerten auch Teile der Ukraine zu Polen. Zum Rest kann ich alleine deshalb nichts sagen, weil ich nicht verstehe, was dort gesprochen wird. Und ich mich offen gestanden frage, ob das auch so beabsichtigt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst nicht gesagt, was in diesem Bericht stand, noch irgendwelche Behauptungen aufgestellt.. und ich habe schlicht keine Lust etwas zu suchen, das ich vor Wochen mal irgendwo überflogen habe. dafür darfst du mich gern verteufeln.



Dann hör doch einfach auf zu schreiben wenn du keine Lust mehr hast deine Posts für nicht teilnehmende Leser nachvollziehbar zu machen, ich hab auch keine Lust mehr dauernd googln zu müssen worauf du dich beziehen könntest!



Anticrist schrieb:


> und ja ich nenne hier im Threat selten Quellen, wozu auch, ist ja eh alles Lüge und Propaganda, wozu also die Mühe, wenn Berichte noch vor dem Lesen schon als unglaubwürdig abgetan werden, weil die "falschen" Leute daran beteiligt waren.



Und? Im Pegida Thread hat Beam mich auch dauernd als dummen rechten Stimmungsmacher hingestellt und sich nicht die Mühe gemacht meine Posts auch nur mal zu lesen und erst recht verstehen zu wollen, trotzdem hab ich weiter meine Quellen und Bezüge genannt sofern es nicht eigene Meinungen und Thesen waren. Als es mir zuviel war hab ich mich einfach ausgeklingt, aber sicher nicht einfach meine Posts nur noch "hingerotzt". 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Wird bei MH17 nicht anders werden.. so lange nicht im Bericht steht das ein ukrainisches Kampfflugzeug dafür verantwortlich war, ist der Bericht ein amerikanisch-zionistischer-billerberger Lügenkomplex mit dem man Russland schaden will um die kriegerische Expansion der NATO zu rechtfertigen...



Ja, ist halt so, was willst da machen? Verschwörungstheoretiker wirds immer geben, die gab es bei der Mondlandung, Kenedys Mord, bei Lady Die's Unfall, Bin Ladens tot, bei 9/11, gibt es bei MH17 und wird es auch künftig bei vielen Gelgenheiten geben. 
Diese Leute wirst du auch nie von überzeugt bekommen das es nicht eine Verschwörung gibt, die sind oft halt paranoid, selten mal zu recht, meistens aber völlig zu unrecht.

Und bei MH17 wird es auch nie eine abschließende Klärung geben wer da nun die Maschine abgeschossen hat. Wissen tun wir nur es war wohl eine russische BUK  Boden-Luft Rakete die MH17 abgeschossen hat. Die Rakete wird von beiden Seiten verwendet, da beide Seiten russische / sovjetische Waffen verwenden.
Die Indizien sprechen dafür das es wohl die Seperatisten waren auf deren Konto der Abschuss ging, aber wie gesagt, 100%ig klären läst sich das nicht mehr.
Damit wird man wohl leben müssen, das aber die USA oder andere westliche Nationen das Flugzeug haben abschießen lassen bezweifle ich stark, das etwa so glaubwürdig wie das die US-Regierung 3 Flugzeuge voll Zivilisten entführen lässt um damit in ihr eigenes Hochhaus zu fliegen.
Wer MH17 auch abgeschossen hat es dürfte eines ganz sicher nicht gewesen sein, ein beabsichtigter Abschuss.

Davon aber abgesehen, ist der Westen mit Sicherheit nicht unbeteiligt gewesen an der Eskalierung in der Ukraine, rund um den Maydan. Nur Russland als Bösewicht an den Pranger zu stellen ist da was zu einfach. Das einzige was man Russland vorwerfen kann ist als Antwort auf die westliche Politik der 1990er und 2000er Jahre im ehemaligen Ostblock und der Ukraine dann rabiate Tatsachen, mit der Anektion der Krim, geschaffen zu haben.

Aber ich weiß auch bis heute nicht wozu wir noch ein Überbleibsel wie die NATO brauchen, ein Organ was eigentlich nur noch den Interessen der USA nützt. Für die Sicherheitsinteressen Europas hätte es auch ein rein europäisches Verteidigungsbündnis getan, ohne die USA. Da hätte Russland, vermute ich, auch nichts gegen gehabt wenn sich die Ukraine selbigen und der EU angeschlossen hätte.

So aber macht das ganze schon den Eindruck als wenn die Erweiterung der Nato nach Osten, nach Zusammenbruch der UDSSR, nur den Zweck dienen sollte Russland künftig zu isolieren und die Vormachtsstellung der USA  im Osten Europas zu stärken.


----------



## JePe (14. Mai 2015)

Interessanter Aufsatz ueber das russische Agieren und seine Motive. Insbesondere die zweite Seite halte ich fuer lesenswert.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Interessanter Aufsatz ueber das russische Agieren und seine Motive. Insbesondere die zweite Seite halte ich fuer lesenswert.



Zimlicher Blödsinn wie ich finde. Antreiben tut Putin das gleiche wie die USA, Einfluss, Macht und wirtschaftliche Interessen.
Das macht die russische Politik nicht besser, aber auch die Politik der USA und der NATO nicht automatisch zu der die "Gut" ist.
Solange Europa sich zum willfähigen Handlanger der US-amerikanischen Politik macht solange haben die USA und Russland eine Bühne für ihre teils beschämenden Spielchen und so lange können Russland, wie die USA, eine gewisse Legitimation für ihr handeln konstruieren. 
Einen "unparteischen" Dritten der dieses Machtgebahren als das kritisiert was es ist und entlarvt gibt es ja nicht.

Diese Rolle könnte ein selbstständiges Europa einnehmen, aber halt nur wenn man nicht in den Kanon der USA einstimmt und fleißig mit gegen Russland hetzt, weil, Gründe seien mal dahin gestellt, warum auch immer man aktuell in den USA versucht das alte Feindbild Russland wieder ins Leben zu rufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für die Sicherheitsinteressen Europas hätte es auch ein rein europäisches Verteidigungsbündnis getan, ohne die USA. Da hätte Russland, vermute ich, auch nichts gegen gehabt wenn sich die Ukraine selbigen und der EU angeschlossen hätte.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lagen die letzten Anfragen der Ukraine bezüglich NATO-Annäherung, die vor Russlands Bruch des Budapester Memorandums erfolgten, ziemlich weit zurück - und wurden seitens der NATO abgelehnt. Das von Janukowytsch abgewiesene Assoziierungsabkommen hatte weder Bezug zu den USA noch zur NATO noch überhaupt eine militärische Komponente, es war ein Wirtschaftsabkommen mit der EU. Die einzigen, die vor dem Sommer 2014 (und entsprechenden Hilfegesuchen der ukrainischen Regierung) militärischen Bezug zur Ukraine hatten, waren die Ukraine selbst - und Russland. (Und abgesehen von ein Bisschen Unterstützung bei Ausbildung und Logistik hat sich da meines Wissens nach auch nichts dran geändert.)


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Mai 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... die vor Russlands Bruch des Budapester Memorandums erfolgten, ziemlich weit zurück...



Ach, und das politische Einmischen der USA davor, hat also keinen Bruch verursacht?


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ich mir die Mühe machen das für dich zu googlen?
> Bei all der Energie die du in diese Diskussion hier steckst, sollte man davon ausgehen können, das dir derartige Fakten bekannt sind.
> Das das Perlen vor die Säue wären, sagst du doch selbst, indem du dem Bericht allein deswegen die Legitimation absprichst, weil auch Ukrainer daran mitgewirkt haben


Warum erfindest du solche dubiosen Vorwürfe und Unterstellungen?
Wenn dich also jemand mehrfach darum bittet, deinen erwähnten Untersuchungsbericht hier zu verlinken, bedeutet  das für dich, dass man die Legitimation abspricht????


Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst nicht gesagt, was in diesem Bericht stand, noch irgendwelche Behauptungen aufgestellt.. und ich habe schlicht keine Lust etwas zu suchen, das ich vor Wochen mal irgendwo überflogen habe. dafür darfst du mich gern verteufeln.
> 
> und ja ich nenne hier im Threat selten Quellen, wozu auch, ist ja eh alles Lüge und Propaganda, wozu also die Mühe, wenn Berichte noch vor dem Lesen schon als unglaubwürdig abgetan werden, weil die "falschen" Leute daran beteiligt waren.
> Wird bei MH17 nicht anders werden.. so lange nicht im Bericht steht das ein ukrainisches Kampfflugzeug dafür verantwortlich war, ist der Bericht ein amerikanisch-zionistischer-billerberger Lügenkomplex mit dem man Russland schaden will um die kriegerische Expansion der NATO zu rechtfertigen...


...aber du hast Lust darauf zu trollen, anderen Dinge zu unterstellen, die sie nie gesagt haben und jeden Ansatz zur Diskussion mit mit sarkastischen Wortgefügen ausbremsen zu wollen!
Wird langsam langweilig von dir immer die gleichen sinnfreien Sprüche zu hören.....
Komm mit Fakten, statt diese nur anzudeuten oder vorzutäuschen (?) !
Es gibt eine Favoriten-Funktion auch in deinem Browser und nun Schluss mit den Ausreden!



JePe schrieb:


> Long story short - Nein, Du hast keine Belege. Haette man mit einem einzigen Satz sagen koennen, anstatt wieder wortklingelig Suggestivfragen in den Raum zu werfen, aber nachpruefbare Antworten schuldig zu bleiben.
> 
> Typen wie Du sind der Tod jeder im Ansatz sinnvollen Diskussion.


Sagt jemand wie du, der hier die Wiki-Definition von Diskussion verlinkt, es aber nicht schafft, mitzuteilen, wofür er überhaupt Beweise haben wollte.
Dein facettenreicher Schreibstil ("Brainfuck", "deinen Pudding an die Wand nageln", "Ignore-Liste") bietet garantiert "sinnvolle" Diskussionsansätze zum Thema Ukraine.
Da es dir nicht auffiel, du hast keine meiner Fragen beantwortet, das entspricht laut deiner verlinkten  Definition von Diskussion keinem guten Diskussionsstil!
...und Fragen werden nicht automatisch zu Suggestivfragen, nur weil du darauf nicht antworten willst!

Aber du kannst ja gern zeigen, ob du vielleicht doch irgendwann zu sinnvollen Diskussionen bereit bist, statt dich hinter deinem "facettenreichen Schreibstil" zu verstecken und andere, die nicht deine politischen Ansichten teilen, damit zu überschütten....könntest du versuchen, diese mit Argumenten und Fakten von deiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt so, was willst da machen? Verschwörungstheoretiker wirds immer geben, die gab es bei der Mondlandung, Kenedys Mord, bei Lady Die's Unfall, Bin Ladens tot, bei 9/11, gibt es bei MH17 und wird es auch künftig bei vielen Gelgenheiten geben.
> Diese Leute wirst du auch nie von überzeugt bekommen das es nicht eine Verschwörung gibt, die sind oft halt paranoid, selten mal zu recht, meistens aber völlig zu unrecht.
> 
> Und bei MH17 wird es auch nie eine abschließende Klärung geben wer da nun die Maschine abgeschossen hat. Wissen tun wir nur es war wohl eine russische BUK Boden-Luft Rakete die MH17 abgeschossen hat. Die Rakete wird von beiden Seiten verwendet, da beide Seiten russische / sovjetische Waffen verwenden.
> ...



...und du verbreitest, indem du über den  MH17-Absturz  urteilst, jetzt keine Verschwörungstheorien????
Es war Kiew, die uns schon Stunden nach dem Absturz  Beweise mit einer Story (BUK/Russland)  liefern konnten, die nachweislich gefakt waren.
Es  war Russland, die mit einer Pressekonferenz ihre Beweise international  zur Aufklärung freigaben, Fragen stellten und sich so entlasteten.
Es waren die Amerikaner, die Anschuldigungen gegen die Russen erhoben, die sagten, sie hätten Beweise,  aber bis heute unfähig waren, diese der Weltöffentlichkeit zur Verfügung zu stellen! Russland hat oft genug um die Veröffentlichung der Beweise der Amerikaner gebeten!
...und an diesen Fakten hat sich seit fast einem Jahr nichts verändert!

Ich stimme dir zu, dass es dazu wahrscheinlich nie eine abschließende Klärung geben wird.
Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass dies nicht möglich ist, sondern dass dies nicht gewollt ist!

Verschwörungstheorien sind auch beabsichtigt und werden bewusst verbreitet und mit Desinformationen genährt..Der Irak-Krieg ist ein gutes Beispiel und die CIA prahlte z.B. damit,  verschiedene Verschwörungstheorien zum Tod von Bin Laden verbreitet zu haben, damit niemand genau wissen kann, wie es wirklich ablief.

"Eine Forschergruppe aus den U.S.A. und Großbritannien, hauptsächlich bestehend aus Psychologen und Gesellschaftswissenschaftlern, haben eine neue Studie vorgestellt, welche darauf schließt, dass Verschwörungstheoretiker entgegen allen Mainstream-Stereotypen vernünftiger sind als Menschen, welche die offizielle Version nicht hinterfragen und umstrittene oder beschrittene Ereignisse einfach akzeptieren."

Verschwörungstheoretiker sind skeptisch gegenüber Autoritäten | Telepolis




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das von Janukowytsch abgewiesene Assoziierungsabkommen hatte weder Bezug zu den USA noch zur NATO noch überhaupt eine militärische Komponente, es war ein Wirtschaftsabkommen mit der EU.



guter Witz 

Informiere dich doch endlich!!!! 
BITTE!!!!!


----------



## Putinversteher (15. Mai 2015)

Wir kämpfen bis zum letzten Blutstropfen ! - Peter Poroschenko im Interview mit dem ZDF Heute Journal
Ukrainischer PrÃ¤sident im ZDF-Interview: Poroschenko: KÃ¤mpfen "bis zum letzten Blutstropfen" - heute-Nachrichten
Zitat daraus : Poroschenko garantiert in dem Interview zugleich, dass sich sein Land an die Minsker Übereinkunft halte. "Wir sind für das Minsker Abkommen, wir sehen keine militärische Lösung des Konflikts."
Nur dumm das im Augenblick die Ukrainische Regierung einige der Abkommen von Minsk 2 Garnicht erst versucht umzusetzen, obwohl das ja wohl die Grundlage für eine Deskalation wäre.

Einige der 13 Punkte die im Moment gebrochen werden:
Es werden keine Humanitären Lieferungen zu den Rebellen durchgelassen, es wird nicht angestrebt Gesetzesgrundlagen für die Amnestierung der Rebellen zu schaffen,  Wiederherstellung von Grundbeziehungen was den Bankensektor, Steuern usw. angeht. 
Von den anderen Brüchen der Waffenruhe und dem Rückziehen mal abgesehen, was ich nicht der Ukrainischen Regierung alleine anlasten möchte, die Rebellen werden sicherlich auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen was die Waffengewalt & das Töten weiterhin angeht. 
Ich bin mir trotzdem nicht ganz sicher ob Poroschenko noch ganz Dicht ist, auf mich macht er den Eindruck als würde er noch Situationen in Kauf nehmen die, die Eskalationspirale wieder voll entfachen könnten. 

Ich frage schon garnichtmehr was wir jetzt genau damit bezweckt haben, solche Gestalten dort ins Amt zu verhelfen. Sinn und Zweck sind eh schon lange irgendwo zwischen Demokratie und Freiheits Gerede verloren gegangen, wahrscheinlich irgendwo in einer Kekstüte...


----------



## Anticrist (15. Mai 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Favoriten-Funktion auch in deinem Browser und nun Schluss mit den Ausreden!



Jemandem der sich extra in einem Forum registriert um in einer solchen Diskussion seinen missionarischen Eifer aufzubürden, mag solch ein Artikel wichtig genug sein in in seinen Favoriten zu speichern.. jeder normale Mensch liest es und klickt auf das Kreuzchen 



> ...und Fragen werden nicht automatisch zu Suggestivfragen, nur weil du darauf nicht antworten willst!



Qui bono ist immer eine Suggestivfrage und das Ende jeder Diskussion, da Qui bono nicht nach Fakten fragt, sondern nur nach dem persönlichen Standpunkt des Befragten.
Außerdem is Olaf Palme 30 Jahre her und zudem Offtopic




> Es war Kiew, die uns schon Stunden nach dem Absturz  Beweise mit einer Story (BUK/Russland)  liefern konnten, die nachweislich gefakt waren.
> Es  war Russland, die mit einer Pressekonferenz ihre Beweise international  zur Aufklärung freigaben, Fragen stellten und sich so entlasteten.
> Es waren die Amerikaner, die Anschuldigungen gegen die Russen erhoben, die sagten, sie hätten Beweise,  aber bis heute unfähig waren, diese der Weltöffentlichkeit zur Verfügung zu stellen! Russland hat oft genug um die Veröffentlichung der



So gefaked wie du russischen Bilder des Abfangjägers.. du hast dir deine Meinung zum Thema schon gebildet, genau das meinte ich mit "es ist egal was im Bericht stehen wird" ... aber das merkst du bei all deinem Eifer eh nicht mehr 



> Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass dies nicht möglich ist, sondern dass dies nicht gewollt ist!



Ja natürlich.. die Polizisten, Gutachter etc sind alle von den USA-NATO-Imperialistenkomplex gekauft 




> "Eine Forschergruppe aus den U.S.A. und Großbritannien, hauptsächlich bestehend aus Psychologen und Gesellschaftswissenschaftlern, haben eine neue Studie vorgestellt, welche darauf schließt, dass Verschwörungstheoretiker entgegen allen Mainstream-Stereotypen vernünftiger sind als Menschen, welche die offizielle Version nicht hinterfragen und umstrittene oder beschrittene Ereignisse einfach akzeptieren."



Eine Seite für Verschwörungstheoretiker äußert sich zu einer Studie die die eigene Leserschaft angeblich als "vernünftiger" im Vergleich zum "Normalo" .. verzeihung "hirngewaschenen Mainstreammedia-Drohne" bezeichnet... 
Qualitativ so hochwertig wie deine restlichen Quellen, bravo!


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Qui bono ist immer eine Suggestivfrage und das Ende jeder Diskussion,


Willkommen im Internetz. ^^
Das ist das übliche "Qui Bono?"-gefappe, bei denen Foren und Portale als Mega-Taschentuch herhalten müssen.  



> Qualitativ so hochwertig wie deine restlichen Quellen, bravo!


Zumal diese Studie nicht das hergibt, was unsere "Freunde" von der VT-Front dort reininterpretieren: 
Sind Verschwörungstheoretiker vernünftiger? Natürlich nicht. @ gwup | die skeptiker
Verschwörungstheorien in der Psychologie - Psiram


-----
Poroschenkos Präsidentenamt beutelt sein Schokoladenimperium - Nachrichten - DIE WELT
Und da ja "Cui-bono" bei manchen so beliebt ist: Wem nutzt das Einfuhrverbot von Schokoladenerzeugnissen aus der Ukraine? Richtig, den russischen Herstellern und Schokolobby. Denn die müssen sich nicht mehr mit Konkurenz rumschlagen, die bedeutend günstiger produzieren kann. Folglich ist der Krieg in der Ukraine auf die russischen Schokoladenhersteller zurückzuführen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich frage schon garnichtmehr was wir jetzt genau damit bezweckt haben, solche Gestalten dort ins Amt zu verhelfen. Sinn und Zweck sind eh schon lange irgendwo zwischen Demokratie und Freiheits Gerede verloren gegangen, wahrscheinlich irgendwo in einer Kekstüte...



In der Ukraine gab und gibt es so gut wie keine anderen Gestalten als Poroschenko und Tymoschenko mehr, die politisch relevant wären. Das auch das Problem der Ukraine, die Politik ist dort ein Spieplatz für Oligarchen die den Staat als Mittel sehen damit ihre persöhnlichen Ziele zu erreichen und ihr Vermögen zu mehren, alles auf dem Rücken der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, im Grunde ein riesiges Privatunternehmen das man über die Jahre ausgebeutet hat.
Genau aus dem Grund kann Poroschenko auch nichts anderes sagen als das man bis zum letzten Blutstropfen kämpfen wir sollte man keine Lösung finden, den wenn die Seperatisten bis Kiew kommen wars das mit den schönen Geschäften der dort herrschenden ehr westlich eingestellten Oligarchenkaste, was nicht heißt das ihr Platz dann nich von anderen korrupten Personen eingenommen werden würde.

Und das die westliche Politik Tymoschenko und Poroschenko fleißig unterstützt ist mmn. ein Indiez dafür das die "Solidarität" mit der Ukraine nicht den Menschen und deren Zukunft gilt sondern nur geostrategische und machtpolitische Interessen verfolgt, ansonsten hätte man wohl nicht einen der gestandenen Oligarchen der Ukraine als Präsidenten unterstützt.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2015)

http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/kiew-...g-foerdert.795.de.html?dram:article_id=319884



Anticrist schrieb:


> Es gab doch einen Untersuchungsbericht zu Odessa... dieser wurde von 40 freiwilligen erstellt (Journalisten, Rechtsmediziner, Polizisten, Sachverständige, Freiwillige) und bestand sowohl aus Russen als auch aus Ukrainern


Stimmt. Über diese Untersuchung hatte man vor kurzem mehrmals im Deutschlandfunk berichtet:
http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2015/04/22/dlf_20150422_1242_395ee7fe.mp3
http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2015/04/30/dlf_20150430_0912_a8ee47d1.mp3
http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2015/05/02/dlf_20150502_0645_df38e9d1.mp3


----------



## Anticrist (15. Mai 2015)

Ah danke, deswegen hatte ich es nicht mehr gefunden.. war der Meinung ich hab es auf Spiegel.de oder so gelesen, aber stimmt, es war im Radio :
So spielt einem das Hirn Streiche


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2015)

Russische Soldaten verhaftet?


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Mai 2015)

Denjenigen, die gegen das proamerikanische Nazi-Regime protestieren, werden Finger abgehackt.
Hier ein Photo, publiziert von einem Ukra-Nazi, auf seiner FB-Seite, mit dem Bericht über Foltern eines Donbass-Volkswehr-Mitglied. Seine Freunde freuen sich darüber in Kommentaren.
https://www.facebook.com/yashka.tsygankov/posts/1628265900742019


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2015)

Und weil einer etwas postet, bedeutet das also, dass das alle machen, oder was?


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil einer etwas postet, bedeutet das also, dass das alle machen, oder was?


Hab ich das behauptet?
Aber Anhand der Kommentare, Likes und der Tatsache, dass die Regierung nichts dagegen unternimmt, sondern solche Menschen als Helden feiert, lässt einem die Kotze hochkommen


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist Facebook. Was soll denn die Regierung machen? Facebook verklagen? Verlangen, dass das gelöscht wird?
Meinungsfreiheit eben. Wer die Vorteile der Meinungsfreiheit nutzen will, muss sich auch über die Nachteile im Klaren sein.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Mai 2015)

Ich beschwer mich nicht über Facebook und auch nicht darüber, dass es gepostet wird, sondern dass die gezeigten Taten überhaupt zugelassen werden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2015)

Ja, und ich sage eben, dass es Einzelfälle sind.
Die hast du immer, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass die Regierung sowas befürwortet oder fördert.


----------



## Anticrist (24. Mai 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich beschwer mich nicht über Facebook und auch nicht darüber, dass es gepostet wird, sondern dass die gezeigten Taten überhaupt zugelassen werden.



Das heißt der deutsche Staat ist Schuld an jeder einzelnen Vergewaltigung, jedem Raub und jedem Mord? 
Interessante Ansicht...

woher nimmst du das Wissen, das die Ukrainer gegen solche Menschen nicht vorgehen? Das aufgrund des Posts nicht gegen die Leute ermittelt wird? 
Eben.. gar nicht... du implizierst das aufgrund deines engstirnigen "alles Nazis" Weltbildes


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2015)

Erst gab es Youtube-Clips, dann Links zu rtdeutsch und / oder sputniknews - der neueste Trend aus der Desinformationsabteilung sind nicht uebersetzte Texte in einer Fremdsprache, obwohl (oder gerade weil?) die wenigsten sie verstehen duerften.

Neben der ueblichen Hetze ist es u. a. auch Gefasel von GIs in Humvees. Zu sehen gibt es ... genau. Nichts; jedenfalls nichts, was auch nur im Ansatz nachpruefbar waere. Wer das ernst nimmt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde geschimpft, dass der Vertragstext von "Minsk 2" nicht eingehalten wuerde.

Ist in der Tat interessanter Lesestoff.

Unter Punkt 2 ist z. B. der Rueckzug schwerer Waffen vereinbart, darunter auch von Tornado-S, ein mobiler Mehrfachraketenwerfer, der seit 2013 (Tornado-G) / 2014 (Tornado-S) von Russland in Serie produziert wird, von dem es je nach Schaetzungen zwischen ca. 30 und 60 Exemplare gibt, welche die ausschliesslich von Russland eingesetzt werden. Wie haben die sich denn dahin verirrt?


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juni 2015)

MH17: Wie Russland Satellitenfotos fälschte - SPIEGEL ONLINE

*Häppchen hinwerf*


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> MH17: Wie Russland Satellitenfotos fälschte - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> *Häppchen hinwerf*



Exposed: Russian Blogger Cuts British Online Investigators Down to Size / Sputnik International

Deine Häppchen kannst du deinen Hunden zuwerfen...


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juni 2015)

Kein Mensch wird verstehen warum die EU auf dringend benötigtes Erdöl von sonstwo aus der Welt setzt wo es doch faktisch in Russland vor der Haustür liegt. Aber nein wir glauben ja dem großen Bruder übern Teich mehr als einem Land mit dem uns mehr verbindet als diesem zusammengewürfelten Haufen von Nationalitäten in einem Staat vereint der sich USA nennt- der aufgrund seiner Geschichte weder Kultur noch Geschichte besitzt.


Hier mal etwas interessantes zu MH 17, da das Thema immer noch aktuell ist. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiNeDz7UHhY


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juni 2015)

Schade das sich der artikel schon mit der Einleitung disqualifiziert .... Wer nach sowas hier weiterliest ... Aber was soll man von Seiten wieder Sputnik auch erwarten..





> Russian blogger 'ntv' uncovered a number of obvious logical errors, exposing the incompetence of the amateur sleuths who accused the Russian Ministry of Defense of falsifying the imagery, based on irrelevant and insufficient evidence.
> 
> Read more: Exposed: Russian Blogger Cuts British Online Investigators Down to Size / Sputnik International


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Juni 2015)

Wie hat es Volker Pispers so schön gesagt:" Spiegel, die BILD Zeitung für Abiturienten." 

Im Gegensatz zu dir lese ich wenigstens was gepostet wird um argumentieren zu können.
Da du aber scheinbar keine hast oder nicht in der Lage bist welche zu liefern, fällst du auf Kindergartenniveau und beurteilst das Buch nach dem Umschlag.


----------



## Anticrist (1. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wie hat es Volker Pispers so schön gesagt:" Spiegel, die BILD Zeitung für Abiturienten."
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dir lese ich wenigstens was gepostet wird um argumentieren zu können.
> Da du aber scheinbar keine hast oder nicht in der Lage bist welche zu liefern, fällst du auf Kindergartenniveau und beurteilst das Buch nach dem Umschlag.



Ich habe dir eine sehr dedizierte Begründung geliefert, warum ich den Artilkel nicht als seriöse Diskussionsgrundlage sehe. Das du nicht die intellektuelle Befähigung besitzt das zu erkennen ist nicht mein Problem...


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Juni 2015)

Hier noch mehr über den Bellingcat Amateuer: Bellingcat 'the Launch Site'


----------



## JePe (2. Juni 2015)

... gibt´s inzwischen Erkenntnisse dazu, wie Tornado-S in den Donbass gelangt sind?


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... gibt´s inzwischen Erkenntnisse dazu, wie Tornado-S in den Donbass gelangt sind?



Wo wurde sowas überhaupt gemeldet? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Juni 2015)

Das sind doch alles russische Soldaten im Urlaub, die uhr Arbeitsgerät gerne mitnehmen.

Komisch das ich noch nie auf Mallorca oder in der Türkei russische Raketen oder Panzer gesehen habe


----------



## JePe (2. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wo wurde sowas überhaupt gemeldet? Hab ich was verpasst?



Entweder verpasst oder ignoriert. Der Rueckzug dieser Waffe wurde im als "Minsk 2" bezeichneten Vertrag vereinbart. Was voraussetzt, dass es diese Waffe dort gibt. Was die Frage aufwirft, wie sie dort hingelangt ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Entweder verpasst oder ignoriert. Der Rueckzug dieser Waffe wurde im als "Minsk 2" bezeichneten Vertrag vereinbart. Was voraussetzt, dass es diese Waffe dort gibt. Was die Frage aufwirft, wie sie dort hingelangt ist.



Verpasst. Ganz ehrlich.
Hab eben danach gegoogelt und es wirklich im Abkommen gefunden.
Ich streite nicht ab, dass es drin steht. 
Aber ich frage mich wirklich, ob die Separatisten so etwas überhaupt hatten.
Ich habe noch überhaupt kein Tornado System bei denen gesehen, weder ein altes noch ein neues.
Ich lasse mich mit Bild/Videobeweisen gerne eines besseren belehren.
Und dann denke ich noch: Wenn sie so etwas haben, dann gäbe es doch deutlich höhere Verluste und Schadensmeldungen seitens der ukr, Soldaten 
Was ich oft in den Kommentaren zu dem Thema gelesen habe, ist, dass es sich genau so gut um einen Tippfehler handeln könnte, als die ganzen Tornado System im Abkommen aufgezählt wurden und keiner hatte es beim unterzeichnen gemerkt. Sonst hätte es ja bereits Anschuldigungen vor dem Unterscheiben beim Durchlesen gegeben.
Wie gesagt, ich bin bereit das Gegenteil anzunehmen, wenn es hinreichende Beweise gibt.


----------



## JePe (2. Juni 2015)

Von den Tornados wird namentlich allein das Tornado-S genannt (die uebrigen Raketenwerfer sind entweder keine Tornado-Varianten oder keine Mehrfachwerfer). Dass eine Waffe, die es erst seit einigen Monaten ueberhaupt gibt und die nur von einer einzigen Armee verwendet wird, faelschlich in einem Vertragstext genannt wird und zwei von drei Parteien - darunter eben auch Russland - einen solchen Fauxpas nicht bemerken sollen, halte ich fuer sehr, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da brauche ich fuer meinen Teil kein Bild.

Die naechste, interessante Frage ist dann in der Tat, ob Separatisten an den Schaltpulten einer solch exotischen und kostspieligen Waffe gesessen haben. Selbst wenn - was ich mir nicht vorzustellen vermag - werden sie die Bedienungsanleitung wohl kaum von der Website des Herstellers heruntergeladen haben ...


----------



## xNeo92x (2. Juni 2015)

Nicht ganz. Neben Tornado-S werden noch Tornado-G und Tornado-U aufgezählt.
Vielleicht kennen, die die es unterschrieben haben, sich in der Kriegstechnik nicht zu 100% aus.
Irren ist menschlich.
http://www.zif-berlin.org/fileadmin...ZIF_kompakt_OSZE_Ukraine_Waffenstillstand.pdf

EDIT:
Ukraine: Der gute Westen gegen das böse Russland | Telepolis

Das mit dem Video am Ende ist schon heftig.
Und die Uniformen sehen nicht gerade russisch aus...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das mit dem Video am Ende ist schon heftig.
> Und die Uniformen sehen nicht gerade russisch aus...



*Pssst* Nicht so laut, es gibt keine systematischen Verbrechen in der ukrainischen Armee und auf dem Meydan ging es absolut friedlich zu. 
Also bitte keine Weltbilder verrücken wollen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (2. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Entweder verpasst oder ignoriert. Der Rueckzug  dieser Waffe wurde im als "Minsk 2" bezeichneten Vertrag vereinbart. Was  voraussetzt, dass es diese Waffe dort gibt. Was die Frage aufwirft, wie  sie dort hingelangt ist.


.... und wahrscheinlich zu viel  von dir in diesen Vertrag hineininterpretiert! 
Aber da du wieder unterstellst, dass es diese Waffe in der Ostukraine gibt, fordere ich von dir einfach mal wieder Beweise! 

In der UN-Resolution 2202 (2015) findest  du Tornado-S nicht als Aufzählung, wie uns das Reuters und Wikipedia vermitteln wollen, sondern als Überbegriff für Uragan, Smerch und Toschka/U!
http://www.securitycouncilreport.org/atf/cf/{65BFCF9B-6D27-4E9C-8CD3-CF6E4FF96FF9}/s_res_2202.pdf
(Vorsicht! Ist eine pdf-Datei von der UN)

Aber seitdem die Ukraine die Separatisten wieder mit Artellerie beschießt, ist das Minsker Abkommen nicht einmal mehr das Papier wert, auf dem es geschrieben wurde.




JePe schrieb:


> *Von den Tornados wird namentlich allein das  Tornado-S genannt (die uebrigen Raketenwerfer sind entweder keine  Tornado-Varianten oder keine Mehrfachwerfer).* Dass eine Waffe, die es  erst seit einigen Monaten ueberhaupt gibt und die nur von einer einzigen  Armee verwendet wird, faelschlich in einem Vertragstext genannt wird  und zwei von drei Parteien - darunter eben auch Russland - einen solchen  Fauxpas nicht bemerken sollen, halte ich fuer sehr, sehr, sehr  unwahrscheinlich. Da brauche ich fuer meinen Teil kein Bild.


An deinem 1. Satz erkennt man, dass du von Waffen keine Ahnung hast!
Da Tornado-S als Überbegriff genutzt wurde.....* erwarten wir doch ein Bild*!!!


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juni 2015)

> Withdrawal of all heavy weapons by both sides by equal distances in order tocreate a security zone of at least 50 km wide from each other for the artillerysystems of calibre of 100 and more, a security zone of 70 km wide for MLRS and140 km wide for *MLRS “Tornado-S”*, Uragan, Smerch and Tactical Missile Systems



Das als Sammelbegriff zu bewerten ist glaube ich Interpretationssache

SPON hat sich der Analysemethode Bellingcats gewidmet:
MH17-Satellitenbilder: "Bellingcat betreibt Kaffeesatzleserei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Ps.: Warum nicht die Forderung, dass EU, USA, Nato und Russland Konfliktparteien sind, statt nur Russland hier an den Pranger zu stellen?



Von US/EU/Nato Truppen im Konfliktgebiet ist bisher nichts bekannt. Russische Freiwillige die sich ihr privates Kriegs-Equipment mitgebracht haben hingegen schon..



> Russia's artillery currently deploys the 122-mm Grad, 220-mm Uragan, and 300-mm Smerch rocket systems and the improved Tornado-S, Tornado-G, and Uragan 1-M are currently undergoing state acceptance trials. The army is in the process of receiving up to 30 Tornado-G systems this year, replacing the BM-21 Grad.
> 
> Read more: Russia Developing 200-km Range Rocket System / Sputnik International



Eine von euch immer wieder zitierte (und somit sogar von euch anerkannte Quelle) beschreibt das Tornado S als ein eigenes System...


----------



## JePe (3. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *erwarten wir doch ein Bild*!!!



... dann husch, husch zum Kiosk und kauf Dir eine. Die schriftliche Verpflichtung zum Rueckzug genuegt mir als Beweis des Vorhandenseins der Waffe im Gebiet. Dir nicht? Dein Problem.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Von US/EU/Nato Truppen im Konfliktgebiet ist bisher nichts bekannt. Russische Freiwillige die sich ihr privates Kriegs-Equipment mitgebracht haben hingegen schon..



Also erstmal hat sich der tolle Bellingcat Bericht selber bloßgestellt. 
Und "Nichts von US/Nato Truppen bekannt" ist auch eine waghalsige Aussage nachdem US Generäle den Ukrainern statt Keksen, einen Haufen Medaillen um die Ohren gehauen haben. Wahrscheinlich farblich passend zu den Humvee´s und anderem militärischen Material das geliefert wurde. Irgendwo dazwischen "hüpfen" ja auch noch ca. 400-500 Academi/Blackwater Einheiten rum.  Größere Waffenlieferungen sind nach Monaten auch nicht vom Tisch, natürlich positioniert sich die Bundesregierung gegen diese Lieferungen, weil sie Wahnsinn  wären, mitten in der wiederaufflammenden Eskalation - aber mal abwarten wer in dieser Sache das letzte Sagen haben wird. 

Wie findet ihr das eigentlich das nachdem vor Monaten die EU von US Seite so in die Sanktionen gedrängt wurde, das die US Interessen wesentlich pragmatischer gehandelt werden und man selber weiterhin nicht nur Regen Handel treibt, sondern den sogar ausgebaut hat ?


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juni 2015)

Wo sind deine Belege für die Unterstellung acadmi sei Ein willfähriger Diener der US Interessen und kein wirtschaftlich denkendes Unternehmen?!

Humvees sind natürlich wahnsinnig gefährliches Kriegsgerät... Hast du hier eine ausstattugsliste oder andere Belege die zeigen das überhaupt welche geliefert wurden und wenn ja das diese auch bewaffnet sind und nicht einfach nur teure Jeeps?


----------



## JePe (3. Juni 2015)

Na, Schichtwechsel in St. Petersburg?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)weiterhin nicht nur Regen Handel treibt(...)



Das tut die EU auch. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)sondern den sogar ausgebaut hat ?



Wie kommst Du auf diesen Unfug?

Exportvolumen in Mio US$ 2013: 11,136.5; 2014: 10,767.7 <- Rueckgang um 368,8.
Importvolumen in Mio US$ 2013: 27,086.2; 2014: 23,691.9 <- Rueckgang um 3.394,3.

Die Rueckgaenge im ersten Quartal 2015 im Vergleich zu 2014 fallen prozentual noch deutlicher aus. Klingt komisch, ist aber auch so.

Quelle.


----------



## Putinversteher (3. Juni 2015)

HANDEL ZWISCHEN RUSSLAND UND DEN USA UM 6% GESTIEGEN - sharewise
Russland-Sanktionen helfen US-Firmen - Europa verliert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JePe (3. Juni 2015)

Die (meine) Zahlen sind doch ziemlich eindeutig, oder?

EDIT: Huch, der erste Link ist ja putzig. "Gastkommentar", "laut russischen Statistiken", ... Nachpruefbarkeit - Null, wie immer. Der zweite Link verzichtet serioeserweise immerhin auf die Nennung von Zahlen und beschraenkt sich auf das Zitieren von Bauchgefuehlen einer einzelnen Person.

EDIT v2: Der erste Link gefaellt mir immer besser. Gastkommentar von einem wichtig klingenden Magazin, das sich bei Recherche als ein Produkt einer Firma entpuppt, die "irgendwas mit Internet" macht. Ganz, ganz grosses Kino.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. Juni 2015)

https://owc.de/2014/12/23/handel-usa-russland-um-elf-prozent-gestiegen/
? ????????? ??????? ???????? ? ??????-??????? 2014 ????

...aber ich ahne schon, dass für dich eh nur die US-Zahlen relevant sind und die USA ja bisher noch nie unliebsame "Zahlen" in andere unauffälligere Bereiche verschoben haben.



JePe schrieb:


> ... dann husch, husch zum Kiosk und kauf Dir eine.  Die schriftliche Verpflichtung zum Rueckzug genuegt mir als Beweis des  Vorhandenseins der Waffe im Gebiet. Dir nicht? Dein Problem.


Grammatik ist nicht dein Ding oder?
Zwischen einem Bild als Beweis und der Bildzeitung besteht für dich kein Unterschied?



Hausverbot für russischen EU-Botschafter:
+++ Ukraine-Krise +++: Schulz wirft Russland Botschafter aus EU-Parlament - Moskau in Rage - Ukraine-Krise - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
"...Als Reaktion auf die von Moskau verhängten Einreiseverbote für 89  europäische Politiker hat der russische EU-Botschafter Wladimir  Tschischow künftig Hausverbot im Europäischen Parlament...."

Gab es nicht als erstes (schon 2014) Einreiseverbote  für russischer Politiker von westlicher Seite? ...Manche sind halt gleicher als andere 

Lawrow zu Einreiseverbot: Die 89 EU-Politiker unterstützten Staatsstreich in Ukraine / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
*"Moskau habe lediglich „auf die einseitige unfreundliche und durch nichts  provozierte Aktion“ der EU geantwortet, die zuvor Sanktionen gegen 150  russische Staatsbürger verhängt habe. Das wichtigste Kriterium bei der  Erstellung der russischen Liste sei die Haltung der jeweiligen  EU-Beamten zur Lage in der Ukraine gewesen, so der Chefdiplomat. „Unsere  Gegensanktionen betreffen Beamte, die den Staatsstreich in der Ukraine  besonders aktiv unterstützt haben, nach dem die Verfolgung und  Diskriminierung der Russen in der Ukraine begonnen hatte. ...."*


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juni 2015)

Da hast du was falsch verstanden, der Botschafter hat kein Hausverbot sonder ihm wurde der "uneingeschränkte" Zugang zum Parlament verwährt.
das dies kein Hausverbot ist wurde heute richtig gestellt.


----------



## JePe (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute leider kein Bild fuer Dich ©. Ich glaube irgendwie auch nicht daran, dass es Dich im Mindesten beeindrucken wuerde. Und ich stelle mir die Suche nach einer so seltenen Waffe in einem instabilen Gebiet auch ein bisschen wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen vor. Was auch an der schieren Menge von aus Russland eingesickertem Kriegsgeraet liegt.

Zu Deiner News - die ist, wie ueblich, recht quellenarm, stammt vom Dezember 2014 und wird von meinen Zahlen wiederlegt. Wenn Du eine andere offizielle _Quelle_ hast - immer her damit. Deine sueffisante Andeutung, die von den USA veroeffentlichten Zahlen seien ja eh falsch, disqualifiziert Dich bis zum Beweis als Diskussionspartner nur noch weiter.

Und was Grammatik, Rechtschreibung & Co. angeht - Glashaus, Steine.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

Was geht grad ab?
Ost-Ukraine: Invasionstruppen starten Groß-Offensive - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juni 2015)

Is halt typisch Bild ... Reißerisch, wenig neutral... Allein die Wortwahl Stellt halt den gesamten Bericht in Frage.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was geht grad ab?
> Ost-Ukraine: Invasionstruppen starten GroÃŸ-Offensive - Politik Ausland - Bild.de



Wundert es jemanden? Minsk 2 gilt schon seid einer Weile als gescheitert, beide Seiten haben dazu beigetragen, also war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Seperatisten das zum Anlass nehmen würden um weitere Schlüsselpositionen anzugreifen.
Das beste daran, Kiew kann nicht behaupten man hätte nicht zu dieser Vorlage beigetragen und sei nun das Opfer erneuter Aggression der Seperatisten, beide Seiten schienen kein gesteigertes Interesse daran zu besitzen das Minsk 2 ein Erfolg wird, also ist eine erneute Eskalation der Gewalt nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Is halt typisch Bild ... Reißerisch, wenig neutral... Allein die Wortwahl Stellt halt den gesamten Bericht in Frage.



Da stimme ich dir grundsätzlich zu......aber von "Nichts" werden sie ja keinen Artikel konstruieren.
Daher war es auch als Frage formuliert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Exposed: Russian Blogger Cuts British Online Investigators Down to Size / Sputnik International
> 
> Danke für die degradierende Unterstellung. Deine Häppchen kannst du deinen Hunden zuwerfen...



Kann mir mal einer die Argumentationsweise von Sputnik erklären 
Das sie die handfesteren Teile des Bellingcatsberichtes (Vegetation,...) ignorieren, überrascht nicht. Dann folgt ein hahnebücherner Vergleich zur Artefaktanalyse (die in der Tat grenzwertig ist, was man mit einem Vergleichsbild, dass eben nicht die Ungleichmäßigkeit der russischen Bilder aufweist, denkbar schlecht darstellt  ), da komme ich noch beim Grundgedanken mit. Aber dann zitieren sie vollständig die Bildinhaltsanlayse rund um das eine Fahrzeug - und sagen nichts weiter dazu? Irgendwie scheint sich der Restartikel nur noch mit allgemeinen, sehr diffusen Angriffen gegen Bellingcat zu beschäftigen (wie faul ist Sputnik eigentlich? Ein Typ startet eine politisch motivierte Kampagne, die in weiten Teilen auf weblog-Niveau abläuft und man findet keinen besseren Kritikpunkt, als dass er vorher über Syrien berichtet hat, ohne Syrisch zu sprechen?  ). Aber ich sehe keine Gegenargumente zu der Bildanalyse. Liegt das an mir, oder haben die ernsthaft Bellingcat-Argumente zitiert um dann keine Gegendarstellung zu versuchen?




Anticrist schrieb:


> Wo sind deine Belege für die Unterstellung acadmi sei Ein willfähriger Diener der US Interessen und kein wirtschaftlich denkendes Unternehmen?!



Ach quatsch, in den USA gibt es doch keine wirtschaftlich denkenden Unternehmen. Das ist eine politisch kontrollierte Sammlung von Staatsbetrieben 



> Humvees sind natürlich wahnsinnig gefährliches Kriegsgerät... Hast du hier eine ausstattugsliste oder andere Belege die zeigen das überhaupt welche geliefert wurden und wenn ja das diese auch bewaffnet sind und nicht einfach nur teure Jeeps?



Teuer? Iirc hat die US-Armee seit Ende des Irakkrieges tausende von provisorisch nachgerüstete HMVEEs rumstehen, die sie nie wieder einsetzen werden, weil man bis zum nächsten großen Einsatz flächendeckend mit Fahrzeugen ausgestattet sein möchte, bei denen ein gewisses Schutzniveau von Anfang an eingeplant wurde.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2015)

Trotz Friedensvereinbarung: Blutige Kämpfe erschüttern Ostukraine - Europa - FAZ
Sieht mir im Moment noch nicht nach einer Großoffensive aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iirc hat die US-Armee seit Ende des Irakkrieges tausende von provisorisch nachgerüstete HMVEEs rumstehen, die sie nie wieder einsetzen werden, weil man bis zum nächsten großen Einsatz flächendeckend mit Fahrzeugen ausgestattet sein möchte, bei denen ein gewisses Schutzniveau von Anfang an eingeplant wurde.


Wobei man zur Verteidigung des Humvee sagen muss, dass er nie für die Rolle gedacht war, die ihm im Irak und Afghanistan zuteil wurde. Sprich er ist noch ein "Kind" des Kalten Krieges und eigentlich auch nur auf dieses Szenario zugeschnitten.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Humvees sind natürlich wahnsinnig gefährliches Kriegsgerät... Hast du hier eine ausstattugsliste oder andere Belege die zeigen das überhaupt welche geliefert wurden und wenn ja das diese auch bewaffnet sind und nicht einfach nur teure Jeeps?


Das die Ukraine Humvee hat, ist ein alter Hut:


> Ukraine – ~50 vehicles (since 2001) at the 95th Airmobile Brigade,[81] 10 vehicles were donated to the Polish–Ukrainian Peace Force Battalion (POLUKRBAT). Reports say that after the Battle of Debaltseve insurgents were seen driving around in 'Humvee-like' vehicle.[82][83]
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humvee#Operators


auch das die USA in jüngster Zeit welche in die Ukraine geliefert haben, ohne Bewaffnung:
Ukraine-Konflikt: USA liefern erste Geländewagen an Kiew - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Russian Roulette (Dispatch 108) | VICE News


----------



## Amon (3. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> MH17: Wie Russland Satellitenfotos fälschte - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> *Häppchen hinwerf*


Bei Bellingcat habe ich aufgehört zu lesen und ist schon komisch dass nur SPON darüber berichtet hat. Sogar die Blöd war sich zu schade für den Blödsinn.


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> auch das die USA in jüngster Zeit welche in die Ukraine geliefert haben, ohne Bewaffnung:
> Ukraine-Konflikt: USA liefern erste Geländewagen an Kiew - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Russian Roulette (Dispatch 108) | VICE News



Genau das ist der Punkte.. *unbewaffnete Geländewagen* und Ausbilder... hochgradig gefährlich.. die haben in der gelben Kaserne da hinten bestimmt 1-2 B52 versteckt mit denen Sie den dann heimlich den Separatisten einheizen, wenn gerade mal keine Kamera hinguckt.


----------



## Amon (4. Juni 2015)

Wieso postest du eigentlich nicht das hier Sanktionen gegen Russland: US-Konzerne machen weiter Geschäfte - SPIEGEL ONLINE ?

Die Amerikaner können wohl gute Geschäfte machen ohne dass das Weltbild ins wanken gerät, hauptsache die Europäer sind die dummen weil sie von den USA verlangte Sanktionen verhängen. Ist schon komisch...


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe heute leider kein Bild fuer Dich ©. Ich glaube irgendwie auch nicht daran, dass es Dich im Mindesten beeindrucken wuerde. Und ich stelle mir die Suche nach einer so seltenen Waffe in einem instabilen Gebiet auch ein bisschen wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen vor. Was auch an der schieren Menge von aus Russland eingesickertem Kriegsgeraet liegt.
> 
> *Zu Deiner News* - die ist, wie ueblich, recht quellenarm, stammt vom Dezember 2014 und wird von meinen Zahlen wiederlegt. Wenn Du eine andere offizielle _Quelle_ hast - immer her damit. Deine sueffisante Andeutung, die von den USA veroeffentlichten Zahlen seien ja eh falsch, disqualifiziert Dich bis zum Beweis als Diskussionspartner nur noch weiter.
> 
> Und was Grammatik, Rechtschreibung & Co. angeht - Glashaus, Steine.


Ganze  niedlich  umschrieben, dass  deine Tornado-S -Story nur ein Märchen ist und du da selbst nicht daran glaubst! 
.... und schon kommt dein nächstes Märchen, was du uns dann auch wieder nicht beweisen kannst/willst: 





			
				Jepe schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch an der schieren Menge von aus Russland eingesickertem Kriegsgeraet liegt.


 

*Meine News *war: Hausverbot für russischen EU-Botschafter.  - heute/gestern nicht dein Tag?





Amon schrieb:


> Bei Bellingcat habe ich aufgehört zu lesen und ist  schon komisch dass nur SPON darüber berichtet hat. *Sogar die Blöd war  sich zu schade für den Blödsinn.*


Immerhin konnte SPON, nachdem sie dort gemerkt hatten, was für einen Blödsinn sie verzapft haben, noch ein update hinzufügen.

Der Knaller ist, dass der Verfasser dieser "forensischen Analyse" von Bellingcat ein Versicherungsvertreter und ehemaliger Stasi-Mitarbeiter aus Berlin ist, der diese Bildforensik als Hobby betreibt.
https://www.jungewelt.de/2015/06-04/062.php

Aber das Bellingcat mit dieser "seriösen" Volksverdummung auch noch den Hanns-Joachim-Friedrichs-Preis für journalistische herausragende Arbeit bekommt, schießt den Vogel endgültig ab!


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juni 2015)

Woher nimmst du die Behauptung es gäbe dort keine Tornado S wenn sie explizit in Minsk-2 erwähnt werden?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Wieso postest du eigentlich nicht das hier Sanktionen gegen Russland: US-Konzerne machen weiter Geschäfte - SPIEGEL ONLINE ?
> 
> Die Amerikaner können wohl gute Geschäfte machen ohne dass das Weltbild ins wanken gerät, hauptsache die Europäer sind die dummen weil sie von den USA verlangte Sanktionen verhängen. Ist schon komisch...



Tja, so ist das halt, Hauptsache Europa spurt bei US-Interessen wie der Hund beim Besitzer.
Die amerikanische Wirtschaft freut es sicher das die europäische Konkurenz so brav spurt und man weniger Wettbewerber beim russischen Export hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (4. Juni 2015)

Im Nachhinein denkwürdig was Biden zu sagen hatte.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZlhfmgagBg


----------



## JePe (4. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ganze  niedlich  umschrieben, dass  deine Tornado-S -Story nur ein Märchen ist und du da selbst nicht daran glaubst!



Mein Maerchen heisst Minsk 2 und wurde auch von Russland unterschrieben. Eine russische Unterschrift reicht mir an dieser Stelle als Beweis voellig aus; dass sie inkompatibel zum wirren Gefasel eines Trolls ist, schert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## schlumpi13 (6. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Behauptung es gäbe dort keine Tornado S wenn sie explizit in Minsk-2 erwähnt werden?



Es gibt keinen Beweis, dass  sich ein Tornado-S -System in der Ukraine befindet, es gibt nicht einmal den öffentlichen Vorwurf!
Die einzigen Vorwürfe, die ich finden konnte, kamen von sehr unseriösen Blogs und sind einzig Verschwörungstheorien.
Das Kampfgebiet in der Ostukraine ist derzeit eines der am meisten "überwachten" Gebiete in Europa. Spionagesatelliten, Spionageflugzeuge, die OSZE, Mitarbeiter aller möglichen Geheimdienste,  treiben sich da rum und ein Tornado-S -System ist nicht unsichtbar oder so winzig, dass man es übersehen würde!

Das Minsk 2 war ein Waffenstillstandsabkommen.
Tornado-S  war im UN-Bericht nicht Teil einer Aufzählung, sondern wurde mit Anführungsstrichen hervorgehoben. 
In einem Vertrag nimmt man stets alle nur erdenkbaren Möglichkeiten mit auf, um nicht  Gefahr zu laufen, dass das Abkommen nachträglich umgangen werden kann! 
Das Abkommen bestätigt nicht das Vorhandensein von Waffen, sondern fordert diesen Abzug und genau das hat Putin unterschrieben!
Es ist einfach nicht möglich, etwas abzuziehen, was nicht vorhanden ist. Da stimmst du mir doch sicher zu.




JePe schrieb:


> Mein Maerchen heisst Minsk 2 und wurde auch von  Russland unterschrieben. Eine russische Unterschrift reicht mir an  dieser Stelle als Beweis voellig aus; dass sie inkompatibel zum wirren  Gefasel eines Trolls ist, schert mich nicht die Bohne.


Du musst jetzt ganz tapfer sein: Minsk 2 ist kein Märchen, sondern ein reales Abkommen! 
Putin unterschrieb für den Abzug von Waffen und somit für den Frieden, schön dass du ihm das zugestehst 
....du solltest nicht so hart mit dir ins Gericht gehen, vielleicht findest du ja noch deine Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Beweis, dass  sich ein Tornado-S -System in der Ukraine befindet, es gibt nicht einmal den öffentlichen Vorwurf!
> Die einzigen Vorwürfe, die ich finden konnte, kamen von sehr unseriösen Blogs und sind einzig Verschwörungstheorien.



... nicht zu vergessen einen von Russland unterschriebenen Vertrag.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das Minsk 2 war ein Waffenstillstandsabkommen.



... und das Tornado-S ist eine Waffe.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> In einem Vertrag nimmt man stets alle nur erdenkbaren Möglichkeiten mit auf, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, dass das Abkommen nachträglich umgangen werden kann!



Genau.


----------



## xNeo92x (8. Juni 2015)

Kiew stellt nun Kritik an den eigenen Nazis unter Strafe | Telepolis


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Kiew stellt nun Kritik an den eigenen Nazis unter Strafe | Telepolis



Hmm, eindeutig eine Handlung die nur dazu dient Russland vor den Kopf zu stoßen und die ganze UDSSR-Zeit als  Mörderregime mit dem 3ten Reich gleich zu setzen... auch zimlich fragwürdig.


----------



## JePe (8. Juni 2015)

... das man nationalsozialistische ebenso wie sowjetische Symbole unter Strafe stellt, mag mit den Erfahrungen zu tun haben, die man mit beiden Diktaturen gemacht hat. Das die Kommunisten der Aera 45+ in vielerlei Hinsicht rotlackierte Nazis waren, die, mit anderer ideologischer Praegung, da weiter gemacht haben, wo Adolfs Schergen zuvor aufhoeren mussten, wollen viele nicht hoeren, ist aber eine belegbare Tatsache und legitimiert einen solchen Bruch fuer mich auch.

Ansonsten ist die "News" mindestens in Teilen schlicht falsch. So wurden die bemaengelten Gesetze nicht am 9. April verabschiedet, sondern gelesen. Interessanter ist da schon, warum Sputnik, Telepolis & Co. nun drei Monate alte Gesetze(sentwuerfe) umkreisen? Denn Repressionen und Nazis gibt es auch in Russland zu Hauf. Seltsamerweise ist aber weder auf rtdeutsch noch dessen hippem Ableger sputniknews dazu eine einzige Silbe zu finden - wenn da mal was ueber Muetterchen Russland steht, dann ueber ein neues supertolles Waffensystem. Ansonsten geht es da eigentlich nur um die Ukraine, die zu einem potemkinschen Dorf voller Pappnazis aufgebaut wird, oder um den sich gegen Russland verschwoerenden Westen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... das man nationalsozialistische ebenso wie sowjetische Symbole unter Strafe stellt, mag mit den Erfahrungen zu tun haben, die man mit beiden Diktaturen gemacht hat. Das die Kommunisten der Aera 45+ in vielerlei Hinsicht rotlackierte Nazis waren, die, mit anderer ideologischer Praegung, da weiter gemacht haben, wo Adolfs Schergen zuvor aufhoeren mussten, wollen viele nicht hoeren, ist aber eine belegbare Tatsache und legitimiert einen solchen Bruch fuer mich auch.



Nuja: Personell gab es zwischen Hitlers und Stalins Diktaturen schon große Unterschiede. Was aber stimmt: Dank der längeren Laufzeit despotischer Sowjet-Regime sind die Todeszahlen politisch verfolgter voll konkurrenzfähig und Zahl und Dauer der Untedrückten letztlich sogar höher. Qualitativ ein sehr großer Unterschied war, ist aber das fehlen ethnischer Verfolgung (auch wenn einige Völker recht geschlossen politische Feinde bildeten) und vor allem -Vernichtung. Für diesen Unterschied fehlt in osteuropäischen Staaten aber oftmals das Bewusstsein, nicht zuletzt weil man (afaik) insgesamt eine kleinere jüdische Bevölkerung hatte und der zeitliche Abstand zwischen Eroberung und Rückeroberung nicht für ethnische Säuberungen reichte. Ukrainische Perspektive dürfte somit sein:
Die Nazis haben erobert, was zerstört, 1-2 Jahre unterdrückt und politische Gegner an die Wand gestellt.
Die Sowjets haben erobwert, was zerstört, 1-2 Jahrzehnte unterdrückt und politische Gegner an die Wand gestellt und dann noch einige Jahrzehnte weiter unterdrückt.

Das da beide Regime gleich verurteilt werden, überrascht mich nicht. (Das Telepolis der Meinung ist, dass ein Gesetz, dass die Ehrung aller prinzipiell Faschisten verbietet, durch ein Gesetz, dass die Ehrung von ein paar herausrangenden Patritoren fordert, vollständig aufgehoben wird, wundert mich schon eher.)



> Seltsamerweise ist aber weder auf rtdeutsch noch dessen hippem Ableger sputniknews dazu eine einzige Silbe zu finden - wenn da mal was ueber Muetterchen Russland steht, dann ueber ein neues supertolles Waffensystem. Ansonsten geht es da eigentlich nur um die Ukraine, die zu einem potemkinschen Dorf voller Pappnazis aufgebaut wird, oder um den sich gegen Russland verschwoerenden Westen.



Ich glaube, die russische Presse hat gerade allgemein ein Problem mit Berichterstattung über Rechtsextreme - nicht zuletzt weil die Faschisten vom Rechten Sektor (leider) fleißig ureigenste Werte der russischen Regierung vertreten:
Schwulen-Parade: Randale und Verletzte beim Gaypride in Kiew - DIE WELT


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Juni 2015)

Warum ureigenste Werte der russischen Regierung? 
Weder die Russische noch die Ukrainische verbieten das Schwul sein.
Ob die Bevölkerung es akzeptiert oder nicht ist eine andere Sache.
Man hats ja in Deutschland auch nicht sofort akzeptiert. Hatte ja auch lange gedauert. Wieso lässt man nicht Russland die Zeit, sich selbst zu entwickeln.
Das einzige was da verboten wurde, ist Werbung fürs Schwul sein zu machen. Eben wie bei dieser komischen Parade.
Die können ja gerne schwul sein und privat ihr schwules leben ausleben, sowie es heteros ihr hetero leben ausleben. Nur gehen die Leute auch nicht auf die Straße und rufen "Ich bin happy hetero zu sein"

In der Ukraine kommt das ganze jetzt aber komisch rüber, weil man die ganze Zeit geprädigt hat, dass man europäische Werte vertritt, womit auch gleich eine Offenheit zu Schwulen in Verbindung gebracht wurde, weil so etwas in Europa halt größere Akzeptanz hat.
Und dann kommt sowas dabei heraus...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das da beide Regime gleich verurteilt werden, überrascht mich nicht.



Verwunderlich, oder auch nicht, ist aber der Zeitpunkt wo man das hervorkramt. Ist ja nicht so als wen die Ukraine nicht unzählige wichtigere Probleme hätte die man angehen sollte (drohende Staatspleite, Seperatisten im Osten der Ukraine,  starke Kooruption, militärisch organisierte Rechte in der Armee, welche gelegentlich wohl frei drehen wen sie Seperatisten in die Hände bekommen "was nicht heißen soll das es das auf der Gegenseite nicht geben würde", kaputte Wirtschaft, starke Inflation, ect. ect. ect.)
Sich da jetzt mit der Aburteilung des Kommunismus in der Ukraine zu beschäftigen hat doch wahrlich nur einen Grund, Russland zu reitzen, vor den Kopf zu stoßen und zu ärgern, bessert aber rein garnichts an der Situation in der Ukraine und bringt der Regierung in Kiew auch keine Pluspunkte bei einer Lösung der ukrainischen Probleme...


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Juni 2015)

Wie schön das man den Russen die Sowjet-Ära jederzeit anlastet, aber offensichtlich gelernt hat, dass die Deutschen mit den Nazis (Hitlers Nazireich) rein gar nichts mehr zu tun haben,
wobei man vielleicht bei der Sowjet-Ara zeitlich auch unterscheiden müsste, denn es gab nicht immer nur die stalinistische Ära....

Es würde mich schon interessieren, wieso hier einige an den ukrainischen Nazis (verantwortlich den Tod hunderttausender Opfer), 
sowie an der Wiedererstarkung  dieser, scheinbar keinerlei Kritik oder/und Probleme haben!

Die insolvente  Ukraine hat also das Geld um das Land umzubenennen, ist aber nicht willig, Schulden, Renten und Mindestlöhne zu bezahlen und die Meinungsfreiheit wird auch per Gesetz weiter eingeschränkt und unter Strafe gestellt.
Das sind  die westlichen Werte, die das Volk auf dem Maidan so hart erkämpft hat!  

Maidan 3.0 
Neues Protestcamp auf dem Maidan gewaltsam geräumt - Ukraine - derStandard.at ? International






*Neue Entwicklung zum Fall MH17 :*
*Der Russische Rüstungskonzern Almaz-Antey beschuldigte in eine Pressekonferenz die Ukrainische Armee:*

*"**MH-17-Absturz: Nur ukrainische Buk-Rakete kommt in Frage ...**"
*MH-17-Absturz: Nur ukrainische Buk-Rakete kommt in Frage - Experten / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


*"Nach den Anschuldigungen des russischen BUK-Produzenten  Almaz-Antey, die malaysische Passagiermaschine Flug MH17 sei  wahrscheinlich mit einem Flugabwehrraketensystem vom Typ BUK M1  abgeschossen worden, über den nur die Ukraine verfüge, hat Kiew nun  verkündet, keine Raketen dieses Typs zu besitzen. Der Sprecher des  russischen Verteidigungsministeriums bezeichnete diese Aussage als  „absurd“.

*"...Igor Smeschko, Berater des ukrainischen Präsidenten Petro  Poroschenko, verkündete im Rahmen einer Konferenz am heutigen Freitag  in Brüssel:
„Nach meiner Kenntnis hatte die Ukraine ihr letztes BUK-System an Georgien verkauft“...."
*Neue Entwicklung im Fall von MH17 – KiewÂ*bestreitetÂ*mittlerweile BesitzÂ*vonÂ*BUK-Raketensystem M1 | RT Deutsch

Ukrainisches Bildmaterial vom Ukrainischen Verteidigungsministerium beweist, das die ukrainische Regierung zur Zeit des Abschusses dieses System in der ATO-Zone hatte!
Entweder lügt die Regierung wieder einmal mit ihrem  Statement oder sie haben Beweismaterial durch Verkauf verschwinden lassen! 
Egal was stimmt: Kiew belastet sich damit selbst!

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0BQz1ntJMI
Orignal : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3MomxNHnUA


*"Als „merkwürdig“  hat das russische Außenministerium das jüngste Statement der  US-Außenamtssprecherin Marie Harf bezeichnet, in dem sie die Donezker  Volksmilizen für den Abschuss der malaysischen Boeing Flug MH17 vom Juli  2014 verantwortlich gemacht und eine Schuld des ukrainischen Militärs  kategorisch abgelehnt hatte.

*„Es ist merkwürdig, dass das State Department mit solcher Zuversicht  garantiert, dass die Streitkräfte der Ukraine mit dem Absturz nichts zu  tun hätten, als hätten US-Instrukteure damals hinter jedem ukrainischen  Buk-Raketensystem gestanden“, erklärte das Moskauer Außenamt am  Mittwoch. In dieser Frage bleibe die US-Administration seit den ersten  Tagen nach der Katastrophe „stur“, obwohl es immer mehr Hinweise gebe,  die für das Gegenteil sprächen...."
http://de.sputniknews.com/politik/20150603/302616291.html


*Die Russen fordern wiederholt die Veröffentlichung der Amerikanischen Satellitenbilder....*
http://de.sputniknews.com/militar/20150602/302593240.html


----------



## JePe (9. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wieso lässt man nicht Russland die Zeit, sich selbst zu entwickeln.



Der Westen soll Russland also Zeit fuer eine Entwicklung lassen, Russland dagegen darf sich aktiv und gewaltsam in die Entwicklung der Ukraine einmischen?

Danke fuers in die Falle treten.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Juni 2015)

Fände wesentlich interessanter woher das Wissen kommen soll welche Rakete es gewesen sein soll, wenn nicht mal zweifelsfrei feststeht das es überhaut eine BUK war O.o

Oder sind das wieder so tolle Telepolis/Sputnik "Experten" die meinen anhand von Fotos das verwendete Waffensystem erkennen können?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Westen soll Russland also Zeit fuer eine Entwicklung lassen, Russland dagegen darf sich aktiv und gewaltsam in die Entwicklung der Ukraine einmischen?
> 
> Danke fuers in die Falle treten.



 sag ich dazu nur. Es war doch offensichtlich das er von der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung Russlands sprach und nicht der politischen, bzw. geopolitischen Entwicklung Russlands. Natürlich hat das Ausland ein Recht darauf sich in russische Interessen einzumischen sofern selbige unterzeichnete internationale Vereinbarungen betreffen, oder aber Bündnispartner bedrohen.
Der Westen hat aber kein Recht darauf sich in innergesellschaftliche Entscheidungsprozesse bzgl. zum Beispiel der Auslebung sexueller Neigungen einzumischen, diese zu kritiseren, oder aber beeinflussen zu wollen, sofern selbige nicht das Leben und die Gesundheit entsprechender Menschen dort unmittelbar gefährden.
Genau das macht man aber im Westen am laufenden Band und das nicht nur bei Russland, sondern auch diversen anderen Staaten und da sogar noch tiefgreifender. Obwohl man eigentlich gelernt haben sollte, jüngst in den Versuchen Afghanistan und den nahen Osten zu demokratisieren und nach westlichen Wertevorstellungen zu reorganisieren, das eine Einmischung von außen nicht das Denken einer über Jahre, Jahrzehnte, ja Jahrhunderte gewachsenen Sichtweise, durch ein paar scheinheilige amerikanische und europäische Weltverbesserer ändern kann und daher in fast allen Fällen nicht erfolgreich ist.
Sowas muss ein Volk von sich aus wollen und entwickeln, genauso wie das russische Volk für sich den Punkt erreichen muss toleranter mit anderwärtigen sexuellen Praktiken in der Öffentlichkeit umzugehen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nur gehen die Leute auch nicht auf die Straße und rufen "Ich bin happy hetero zu sein"



Wenn du mit deiner Frau/Freundin Händchen haltend durch die Straßen gehst, machst du exakt das.
Wieso also willst du zwei Männern oder Frauen verbieten, genau das gleiche zu machen?


----------



## schlumpi13 (9. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Fände wesentlich interessanter woher das Wissen kommen soll welche Rakete es gewesen sein soll, wenn nicht mal zweifelsfrei feststeht das es überhaut eine BUK war O.o
> Oder sind das wieder so tolle Telepolis/Sputnik "Experten" die meinen anhand von Fotos das verwendete Waffensystem erkennen können?



An dieser Stelle hätte ich jetzt von dir, wenn ich dannach gefragt hätte, null Quellen bekommen. (Erfahrungswerte)
Es wäre toll von dir, wenn du in Zukunft genau so Quellen bringen könntest, wie du einforderst. Danke !!!

Hier die Pressekonferenz vom Rüstungskonzern Almaz-Antey:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsohFzbJ-vs

Ich hätte ja verstanden wenn die Ukraine dagegen Einspruch erhoben hätte, aber zu sagen sie hätten keine Buks, ist doch einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es wäre toll von dir, wenn du in Zukunft genau so Quellen bringen könntest, wie du einforderst. Danke !!!



Da kannst du vermutlich lange drauf warten, Leute die seiner Meinung nach nicht diskusionsfähig / würdig sind bekommen auch keine Quellen, das dürfte also auf etwa 85% der Leute in den Threads zutreffen wo er schreibt.


----------



## Amon (9. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Fände wesentlich interessanter woher das Wissen kommen soll welche Rakete es gewesen sein soll, wenn nicht mal zweifelsfrei feststeht das es überhaut eine BUK war O.o
> 
> Oder sind das wieder so tolle Telepolis/Sputnik "Experten" die meinen anhand von Fotos das verwendete Waffensystem erkennen können?


Warst du es nicht der den Unsinn der "Experten" von Bellingcat verlinkt hat die auch über irgendwelche Fotos geschwafelt haben?

Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deiner Frau/Freundin Händchen haltend durch die Straßen gehst, machst du exakt das.
> Wieso also willst du zwei Männern oder Frauen verbieten, genau das gleiche zu machen?



Du hast seinen Vergleich nicht verstanden...


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (10. Juni 2015)

News:
Vermummte Regime-Nazis stürmten regierungkritisches Protestlager auf dem Maidan. Dem Organisator des Protests wurde vorgeworfen, von der Volksrepublik Donezk finanziert zu werden. Er wurde aus der Ukraine verbannt. Erst kürzlich hat das Regime Kritik an ukrainischen Nazigruppen, die im zweiten Weltkrieg mitunter Juden und Polen ermordeten, untersagt.

[omg]http://uhrforum.de/attachments/49510d1255528574-stowa-marine-automatik-stowaamarm.jpg[/omg]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Verwunderlich, oder auch nicht, ist aber der Zeitpunkt wo man das hervorkramt. Ist ja nicht so als wen die Ukraine nicht unzählige wichtigere Probleme hätte die man angehen sollte



So arbeitet Politik nicht. Das es wirtschaftliche Probleme gibt, sorgt nicht bei Arbeit in Abteilungen für Kultur - im Gegenteil. Wenn kein Geld für größere Bildungsprojekte da ist, sind Umbennungen halt das höchste der Gefühle. Der Bundestag verabschiedet trotz zahlreicher großer Probleme auch jede Woche irgendwelchen Kleinkram, politischer Alltag halt.
In dem Fall müsste man sich auch noch die Vorgeschichte angucken: Möglicherweise gibt es seit langem Bestrebungen für so eine Änderung, aber man sie jahrelang zurückgehalten, weil man massiv von der guten Stimmung in Russland abhängig war.




JePe schrieb:


> Der Westen soll Russland also Zeit fuer eine Entwicklung lassen, Russland dagegen darf sich aktiv und gewaltsam in die Entwicklung der Ukraine einmischen?
> 
> Danke fuers in die Falle treten.



Komische Falle, denn der letzte große Entwicklungsschritt in Russland bestand darin, dass man Gesetze dagegen eingeführt hat. Egal wie viel Zeit man jemandem lässt, der in die falsche Richtung läuft: Er wird nie ankommen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> sag ich dazu nur. Es war doch offensichtlich das er von der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung Russlands sprach und nicht der politischen, bzw. geopolitischen Entwicklung Russlands. Natürlich hat das Ausland ein Recht darauf sich in russische Interessen einzumischen sofern selbige unterzeichnete internationale Vereinbarungen betreffen



Einschließlich Budapester Memorandum? 



> Der Westen hat aber kein Recht darauf sich in innergesellschaftliche Entscheidungsprozesse bzgl. zum Beispiel der Auslebung sexueller Neigungen einzumischen, diese zu kritiseren, oder aber beeinflussen zu wollen, sofern selbige nicht das Leben und die Gesundheit entsprechender Menschen dort unmittelbar gefährden.



D.h. systematische Inhaftierungen (nach welchem Kriterium auch immer) wären für dich keinesfalls ein Grund für Maßnahmen? (*2 Godwins winken*)


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einschließlich Budapester Memorandum?


....welches der Westen mit seiner Revolution und des darauffolgenden Putsches der Regierung Janukowitschs atomisiert hat
und die daraus folgende Nötigung Russlands, seine millitärischen und geopolitischen Interessen zu wahren?
Du erinnerst dich doch noch an Kausalität?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So arbeitet Politik nicht. Das es wirtschaftliche Probleme gibt, sorgt  nicht bei Arbeit in Abteilungen für Kultur - im Gegenteil. Wenn kein  Geld für größere Bildungsprojekte da ist, sind Umbennungen halt das  höchste der Gefühle. Der Bundestag verabschiedet trotz zahlreicher  großer Probleme auch jede Woche irgendwelchen Kleinkram, politischer  Alltag halt.
> In dem Fall müsste man sich auch noch die Vorgeschichte angucken:  Möglicherweise gibt es seit langem Bestrebungen für so eine Änderung,  aber man sie jahrelang zurückgehalten, weil man massiv von der guten  Stimmung in Russland abhängig war.



So? Auch zimlich viel Spekulation die du da reinbaust. Letztlich kann niemand mit Gewissheit sagen wie lange das schon in Vorbereitung ist, Fakt ist aber das es nicht weniger naheliegend ist das man das jetzt ganz bewust macht wo die Stimmung zu Russland sowieso schon eisig ist um Russland eins auszuwischen, wen man das schon militärisch nicht kann, und das dies einer Entspannung der Beziehungen zu Russland sicher nicht förderlich ist, ehr sogar das Gegenteil bewirken wird, eine weitere Abkühlung der Beziehungen zwischen beiden Ländern und Verhärtung der Fronten, sofern das überhaupt noch möglich ist...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einschließlich Budapester Memorandum?



Was du meinst dieses Dokument in dem sich Großbritannien, die USA und Russland 1994 verpflichten wollten unter anderem politische und wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit zu gewährleisten, sowie die bestehenden Grenzen anerkennen zu wollen? Dumm nur das die USA dieses Dokument nie als rechtlich bindend angesehen haben. 
Und daher irgendwie auch ironisch das grade die USA nach Besetzung der Krim mit diesem Dokument daher kamen und von einem Vertragsbruch sprachen, wo es ja aus Sicht der USA nicht rechtlich bindend ist... 
Den sofern ich einen Vertrag nicht als rechtlich bindend ansehe und somit seine Unterzeichnung ehr einer Absichtserklärung gleichkommt, wie kann ich dann einen Vertrag brechen? Oder gibt es neuerdings einseitige Verträge wo nur eine Seite dazu verpflichtet ist sich an die Bedingungen des Vertrags zu halten (Russland) während die andere das ignorieren darf, so ihr danach wäre (USA)?
Ein Vertrag kann nur dann ein Vertrag sein an den sich alle Beteiligten zu halten haben wen auch alle Seiten ihn als bindend ansehen. 

*edit* Übrigens auch ein merkwürdiger Umstand in dem Zusammenhang ist das dass Budapester Memorandum auch für Weißrussland galt. Da hatte aber komischerweise niemand im Westen, in den 90ern, ein größeres Problem damit das Russland offensichtlich das Memorandum nicht einhielt, die Grenzen verletzte, die politische und wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit von Weißrussland ignorierte, da gab es keine  Sanktionen gegen Russland und auch niemand zog das Budapester Memorandum ran um Russland einen Vertragsbruch zu unterstellen....
Frage nun, was war damals anders als jetzt bei der Ukraine das die Vorgänge die in der Ukraine stattfinden plötzlich soviel schlimmer geandet werden müssen als das was in Weißrussland passiert ist und passiert?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D.h. systematische Inhaftierungen (nach welchem Kriterium auch immer) wären für dich keinesfalls ein Grund für Maßnahmen? (*2 Godwins winken*)



Wäre sowas schon ein Grund für eine Intervention müssten wir bei so vielen Ländern auf der Welt intervenieren wo Menschenrechte missachtet werden, warum sollte man also nur wegen sowas grade bei Russland intervenieren, somal wir hier dem Kremel nichts nachweisen können, so dubios die Morde auch öfter wirken mögen. Aber mal davon abgesehen ging es hierbei auch nicht um etwaige Kremelkritiker und deren Ableben sondern um ganz normale Gesetzgebung, wie das öffentliche ausleben sexueller Neigungen in der Öffentlichkeit.
Da hatten wir selbst vor nicht zu langer Zeit noch Gesetze die das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit toleriert haben.


----------



## Anticrist (11. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warst du es nicht der den Unsinn der "Experten" von Bellingcat verlinkt hat die auch über irgendwelche Fotos geschwafelt haben?
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...



Fotos auf mögliche Manipulationen hin zu untersuchen und Bildinhalte in eine Bestimmte Richtung zu interpretieren sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So? Auch zimlich viel Spekulation die du da reinbaust.



Ausschließlich Spekulationen sogar - was ja auch vollkommen angemessen ist, wenn man aufzeigen möchte, dass viele Varianten denkbar sind und man deswegen keine Vor-Verurteilungen vornehmen sollte.
Interessanterweise stimmst du wohl nur zu, dass man eigentlich nichts weißt, lässt dich dadurch aber nicht im geringsten davon abhalten, einen kompletten Absatz mit Anschuldigungen und drohenden Folgen anzuhängen, die du durchgängig als Faktenbehauptung und nicht als spekulative Möglichkeit formulierst...



> Was du meinst dieses Dokument in dem sich Großbritannien, die USA und Russland 1994 verpflichten wollten unter anderem politische und wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit zu gewährleisten, sowie die bestehenden Grenzen anerkennen zu wollen? Dumm nur das die USA dieses Dokument nie als rechtlich bindend angesehen haben.



Dumm? Für die Ukraine schon. Für alle anderen ist es ggf. ganz praktisch, dass es nur eine politische Vereinbarung ist und kein Abkommen mit rechtlicher Verpflichtung zu z.B. militärischen Maßnahmen. Sonst hätten wir jetzt nämlich einen internationalen Krieg.

Das Frage war aber nicht, ob es dumm/gut ist, dass das Budapester Memorandum die weiteren Unterzeichner nicht dazu verpflichtet, aktiv gegen Russland vorzugehen, sondern ob deine Aussage


> ...Natürlich hat das Ausland ein Recht darauf sich in russische Interessen einzumischen sofern selbige unterzeichnete internationale Vereinbarungen betreffen...


das Budapester Memorandum umfasst?
Denn das ist unzweifelhaft International und unzweifelhaft eine Vereinbarung und es beinhaltet unzweifelhaft die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine, die unzweifelhaft durch den Einsatz von russischen Truppen auf der Krim, selbst vor dem, was Putin eine "Abstimmung" nennt, betroffen ist. Selbst EU und USA sehen sich dadurch offensichtlich nur zu stark beschränkten Wirtschaftssanktionen gedrängt und China, die ähnliche Zusicherungen an die Ukraine gemacht hatten, nicht einmal das. Von dir hatte ich, nach den bisherigen Diskussionsbeiträgen, eine ähnliche Einstellung erwartet. Dass du auf einmal dem Ausland ein Recht zusprichst, sich sogar intern in Russland einzumischen, überrascht mich - weswegen ich gern näheres zu deiner Differenzierung wissen würde.
Oder misst du hier schlicht mit zweierlei Maß?




> Den sofern ich einen Vertrag nicht als rechtlich bindend ansehe und somit seine Unterzeichnung ehr einer Absichtserklärung gleichkommt, wie kann ich dann einen Vertrag brechen? Oder gibt es neuerdings einseitige Verträge wo nur eine Seite dazu verpflichtet ist sich an die Bedingungen des Vertrags zu halten (Russland) während die andere das ignorieren darf, so ihr danach wäre (USA)?



Es gibt schlichtweg keinen "Vertrag", der irgendwen zu irgendwas verpflichten würde und nichts anderes steht in der Stellungnahme der US-Regierung, auf der du hier herumreitest. Die Unterzeichner des Memorandums haben gegenüber der Ukraine Zusicherungen abgegeben - und zwar alle. Diese Zusicherungen haben keine rechtliche Verpflichtungen für die USA (oder UK oder Russland) zur Folge, aber sie ehren sie trotzdem - im Gegensatz zu Russland, die nicht nur nicht gegen Verletzer der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine vorgehen, sondern diese sogar selbst aktiv verletzen.

P.S.: Die "Seiten" dieses Abkommens sind übrigens die Ukraine und die Zusichernden. Es ist kein Abkommen zwischen der "Seite Russland" und der "Seite USA". Es ist ein Versprechen u.a. Russlands gegenüber der Ukraine und das wurde auf übelste Art gebrochen.



> *edit* Übrigens auch ein merkwürdiger Umstand in dem Zusammenhang ist das dass Budapester Memorandum auch für Weißrussland galt. Da hatte aber komischerweise niemand im Westen, in den 90ern, ein größeres Problem damit das Russland offensichtlich das Memorandum nicht einhielt, die Grenzen verletzte, die politische und wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit von Weißrussland ignorierte, da gab es keine  Sanktionen gegen Russland und auch niemand zog das Budapester Memorandum ran um Russland einen Vertragsbruch zu unterstellen....
> Frage nun, was war damals anders als jetzt bei der Ukraine das die Vorgänge die in der Ukraine stattfinden plötzlich soviel schlimmer geandet werden müssen als das was in Weißrussland passiert ist und passiert?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass es Grenzverletzungen Russlands gegenüber Weißrusslands gegeben hat. Lukaschenko hat sehr weitreichende Abkommen mit Russland geschlossen, die alle mir bekannten Aktionen abdecken. (Was keine Verletzung der Souveränität ist: Russland durfte ja auch einen Stützpunkt auf der Krim unterhalten. Aber derartige Truppen in der Ukraine gegen staatliche Institutionen einzusetzen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte...)
Auf alle Fälle hat Lukaschenko sich nie über eine Verletzung seiner Souveränität gemäß Memorandum beschwert - und das will bei dessen Allmachtsphantasien schon was heißen... 

Wirtschaftlich sieht die Sache anders aus, siehe auch Energieversorgung der Ukraine. Da gab es nie eine Souveränität, was diese wachsweiche Formulierung wohl ziemlich ins leere laufen lässt. (Meine Vermutung: Ist absichtlich so. Es wäre ja auch ziemlich bescheurt, im Austausch für die nukleare Abrüstung Sicherheitszusagen bei Themen zu machen, die zum Glück niemand mit Atomwaffen klären würde...)



> Wäre sowas schon ein Grund für eine Intervention müssten wir bei so vielen Ländern auf der Welt intervenieren wo Menschenrechte missachtet werden, warum sollte man also nur wegen sowas grade bei Russland intervenieren, somal wir hier dem Kremel nichts nachweisen können, so dubios die Morde auch öfter wirken mögen. Aber mal davon abgesehen ging es hierbei auch nicht um etwaige Kremelkritiker und deren Ableben sondern um ganz normale Gesetzgebung, wie das öffentliche ausleben sexueller Neigungen in der Öffentlichkeit.
> Da hatten wir selbst vor nicht zu langer Zeit noch Gesetze die das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit toleriert haben.



Es geht um Gesetze gegen das zeigen sexueller Orientierung in der Öffentlichkeit und dagegen haben wir schon sehr lange keine Gesetze mehr in Deutschland. Und wenn die systematische Inhaftierung von Personen für das was sie sind, ohne dass sie irgendwem damit schaden, für dich keinesfalls ein Grund für Maßnahmen ist, dann wie gesagt: 2 Point Godwin passed.
Was anderes hat Hitler auch nicht gemacht. Nur neue Gesetze erlassen, denen zu Folge bestimmte Orientierungen die Gesellschaft stören und man Leute inhaftieren muss, die diese öffentlich leben...


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (14. Juni 2015)

Jetzt sind sie am köpfen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Groups of right-wing Ukrainian nationalists are committing war crimes in the rebel-held territories of Eastern Ukraine, according to a report from Amnesty International, as evidence emerged in local media of the volunteer militias beheading their victims."

Ukrainian Nationalist Volunteers Committing 'ISIS-Style' War Crimes


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie am köpfen....



Jetzt? Sorry, so bescheuert wie die Dödels da auf dem Photo sein mögen, deine "News" ist fast ein Jahr alt >* gut *sichtbar am Datum* unter *der Überschrift, ganz davon abgesehen das das von dir gezeigte Photo nicht mit der verlinkten Quelle zusammenhängt


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (14. Juni 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Jetzt? Sorry, so bescheuert wie die Dödels da auf dem Photo sein mögen, deine "News" ist fast ein Jahr alt >* gut *sichtbar am Datum* unter *der Überschrift, ganz davon abgesehen das das von dir gezeigte Photo nicht mit der verlinkten Quelle zusammenhängt


Na, wenn das deine einzige Sorge ist...
Andere sind vielleicht schockiert, daß diese Mordbanden die Untertützung des Westens genießen, ja, von den USA ausgebildet werden und offensichtliche Nato Fans sind. Und dann köpfen die auch noch Menschen.

"The United States plans to send soldiers to Ukraine in April for training exercises with units of the country's national guard.

Ukraine's Interior Minister Arsen Avakov said in a Facebook post on Sunday that the units to be trained include the Azov Battalion, a volunteer force that has attracted criticism for its far-right sentiments including brandishing an emblem widely used in Nazi Germany.

Avakov said the training will begin April 20 at a base in western Ukraine near the Polish border and would involve about 290 American paratroopers and some 900 Ukrainian guardsmen."

US forces to hold exercises in Ukraine

Aber das alles scheint hier nicht von Belang zu sein. Viel wichtiger sind Datum der Quelle und daß das Foto nicht aus der verlinkten Quelle stammt...


----------



## Putinversteher (14. Juni 2015)

Deeskalation schaut anders aus. 
Pentagon: USA erwägen Stationierung schwerer Waffen in Osteuropa | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Juni 2015)

Solange russisches Kriegsgerät in der Ukraine ist, ist es doch nur in Ordnung wenn die USA ihr Kriegsgerät in die Nähe packt


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange russisches Kriegsgerät in der Ukraine ist, ist es doch nur in Ordnung wenn die USA ihr Kriegsgerät in die Nähe packt



Dann liefere erst mal handfeste Beweise dafür.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Juni 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange russisches Kriegsgerät in der Ukraine ist, ist es doch nur in Ordnung wenn die USA ihr Kriegsgerät in die Nähe packt


Propaganda ist doch schon etwas Tolles!- Man braucht nur etwas oft genug zu wiederholen und schon wird es, ohne das es Beweise dafür gibt, geglaubt.
....aber nehmen wir mal an, es wäre so....

Dann würde Russland ja nichts anderes machen wie der Westen (USA), als wir die Rebellen in Syrien, die Taliban in Afganistan oder die Kurden im Irak unterstützt haben.
und somit würde ja Russland nur nach westlichen Normen handeln 
Also warum ist es dann "in Ordnung, wenn die USA ihr Kriegsgerät in die Nähe packt"?
Bist  du etwa an Krieg zwischen Russland und Amerika interessiert?

Ist es  auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn Russland überall da ihr Kriegsgerät hinpackt, wo schon amerikanisches Kriegsgerät lagert?

Auf deine handfesten Beweise für russisches Kriegsgerät in der Ukraine bin ich schon mal sehr neugierig!!!
PS.: Sowjetisches Kriegsgerät in der Ukraine zählt nicht!


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Juni 2015)

Hmm egal welche Seite ich als Beweis anbringe, so wird diese doch von euch als Propaganda auseinander genommen.
Denn für euch wäre es doch erst so, wenn Sputnik und RT Deutsch es sagen.

Ich kann leider nicht selber vor Ort sein und mir ein Bild von der Lage machen, so wie ihr anscheindend, denn ihr habt ja Handfeste Beweise immer


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Juni 2015)

So schnell geantwortet und doch kein Beweis! 
Sag blos, du hast bei RT Deutsch und Sputnik nichts dazu gefunden???
...und für Recherchen im Internet hat es nicht gereicht? 

Du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen Propaganda und Beweisen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Juni 2015)

Bitte sehr

Russische Panzer Ukraine

Aber ich wette es wird nicht anerkannt von dir. 

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal,

Ich möchte für eure Argumente auch handfeste Beweise sehen. Ach ja aber nicht von Sputnik, Rt Deutsch oder ähnlichem.
Am liebsten wären mir natürlich eigene Bilder von euch. Wie ihr in der Ukraine gewesen seid und dort die Bilder aufgenommen habt. 

Alles andere würde ich nur als Propaganda ansehen und nicht als Beweis, denn ich hoffe du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen Propaganda und Beweisen


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Juni 2015)

Danke 
...und du hast jetzt wirklich geglaubt, dass ich danach noch nicht gegoogelt  habe????

Ich sehe viele Links, auf denen Anschuldigungen erhoben werden.
Wo sind jetzt deine Beweise?

Du möchtest von uns Beweise dafür haben, dass wir von dir Beweise und keine Anschuldigungen haben wollen? 
Lies doch meine Beiträge! Wozu soll ich dafür in die Ukraine fahren?


----------



## Amon (14. Juni 2015)

Is doch immer wieder schön wie die indoktrinierten Mainstream Huldiger die Menschen die sich noch selber ihre Gedanken machen abstempeln.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2015)

Lieber "_indoktrinierter Mainstream Huldiger_", als Konsument von Medien von und für alte Naive. ^^




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> Russische Panzer Ukraine


Soviel Aufwand muss man sich nichtmal machen. In der englischen Wikipedia wird das ganz gut, mitsamt Quellen, zusammengefasst: 2014â€“15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Jetzt? Sorry, so bescheuert wie die Dödels da auf dem Photo sein mögen, deine "News" ist fast ein Jahr alt >* gut *sichtbar am Datum* unter *der Überschrift, ganz davon abgesehen das das von dir gezeigte Photo nicht mit der verlinkten Quelle zusammenhängt



Vermutlich hat er die News nicht annähernd so weit gelesen, sondern den Link irgendwo übernommen. Ungeachtet des Alters (und der mangelnden Bestätigung des Inhaltes seit dem) ist sie nämlich auch denkbar schlechtes Untermauerung für seine Position:



> and possible executions", Amnesty said.
> 
> The organisation has also published a report detailing similar alleged atrocities committed by pro-Russian militants, highlighting the brutality of the conflict which has claimed over 3,000 lives.



"vieles wäre möglich, die anderen scheinen genauso schlimm, zumindest war das vor einem halben jahr so" statt "die einen sind ganz ganz ganz böse". Kann man ja mal verwechseln...




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Deeskalation schaut anders aus.
> Pentagon: USA erwägen Stationierung schwerer Waffen in Osteuropa | ZEIT ONLINE



Reaktion auf Sicherheitsbedenken von Bündnispartnern sieht genau so aus.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Lieber "_indoktrinierter Mainstream Huldiger_", als Konsument von Medien von und für alte Naive. ^^
> 
> Soviel Aufwand muss man sich nichtmal machen. In der englischen Wikipedia wird das ganz gut, mitsamt Quellen, zusammengefasst: 2014â€“15 Russian military intervention in Ukraine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Da du von "wenig Aufwand" sprachst...
Also auf was genau beziehst du dich auf dieser Seite?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er die News nicht annähernd so weit gelesen, sondern den Link irgendwo übernommen. Ungeachtet des Alters (und der mangelnden Bestätigung des Inhaltes seit dem) ist sie nämlich auch denkbar schlechtes Untermauerung für seine Position:
> 
> 
> 
> "vieles wäre möglich, die anderen scheinen genauso schlimm, zumindest war das vor einem halben jahr so" statt "die einen sind ganz ganz ganz böse". Kann man ja mal verwechseln...




Aber wo Newsweek und Damien Sharkov hier doch von den Putinfreunden als glaubwürdige Quelle eingestuft wurden, mal ein paar aktuelle Nachrichten:
Observers spot Russian army insignia in eastern Ukraine as tension rises
Russians are crowdfunding the conflict in Ukraine
1,500 Russian troops begin drone training exercises
1,000 pro-Russian rebels in tank offensive on east Ukrainian town
Pro-Russian separatists vow to take three new Ukrainian towns
http://europe.newsweek.com/russian-troops-amassing-heavy-weaponry-ukraine-border-327904
http://europe.newsweek.com/boris-nemtsovs-daughter-flees-russia-328454

Man sind das alles Friedensengel...


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (14. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat er die News nicht annähernd so weit gelesen, sondern den Link irgendwo übernommen. Ungeachtet des Alters (und der mangelnden Bestätigung des Inhaltes seit dem) ist sie nämlich auch denkbar schlechtes Untermauerung für seine Position:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwischen "evidence" und "alleged" besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wo Newsweek und Damien Sharkov hier doch von den Putinfreunden als glaubwürdige Quelle eingestuft wurden, mal ein paar aktuelle Nachrichten:
> Observers spot Russian army insignia in eastern Ukraine as tension rises
> Russians are crowdfunding the conflict in Ukraine
> 1,500 Russian troops begin drone training exercises
> ...


Sollte man die Nazihorden denn einfach so gewähren lassen? Stell dir mal vor, wir bekämen einen ähnlichen Nazi-Putsch und Seperatisten würden den Osten daraufhin zur DDR machen und ein Krieg würde beginnen? Für wen wärst du dann?


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wo Newsweek und Damien Sharkov hier doch von den Putinfreunden als glaubwürdige Quelle eingestuft wurden, mal ein paar aktuelle Nachrichten:
> Observers spot Russian army insignia in eastern Ukraine as tension rises
> Russians are crowdfunding the conflict in Ukraine
> 1,500 Russian troops begin drone training exercises
> ...



Abgesehen von Behauptungen, gibt es bei den Links keinen einzigen Beweis für russische Truppen oder sonstiges. Kein Foto, kein Video, nichts. Nur leere Worthülsen.
Es wird schon fast seit einem Jahr von russischen Truppen geschrieben, die dort ständig einmarschieren. Mal tausend, mal 2000...mittlerweile müssten sie ja die ganze Ukraine schon überrannt haben 
Außerdem, wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert. So gut wieder jeder hat zumindest ein Handy mit ner Kamera. Ist es für die Leute, die diese Behauptungen machen, so schwer, mal ein paar Fotos zu machen oder Videoaufnahmen?
Währenddessen nimmt die andere Seite fast alles auf:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnGCrsN84y9glyNPCdcSblQ/videos
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7zbnCKfIyfaYpdmaVoMjCQ/videos


----------



## Amon (14. Juni 2015)

Poulton, ich konsumiere verschiedene Medien. Die staatlich gelenkte deutsche Mainstream Presse genau so wie verschiedene andere Internetseiten, Blogs usw. und bilde mir dann aus dem ganzen Zeug meine Meinung.


----------



## JePe (15. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Zwischen "evidence" und "alleged" besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Was sagt eigentlich AI selbst dazu?

_"Amnesty International spricht erstmals von einem internationalen bewaffneten Konflikt in der Ukraine und wirft sowohl ukrainischen Milizen als auch den pro-russischen Separatisten Kriegsverbrechen vor."_

Wie jetzt? Kriegsverbrechen der (pro)russischen Seite? Ich dachte, das waeren alles Freiheitskaempfer?



Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Sollte man die Nazihorden denn einfach so gewähren lassen?



Ah, da sind sie wieder, die Nazihorden. Die flink ins Gebuesch springen, wenn Kameras am Firmament erscheinen. Signifikante Mengen davon sind mir jedenfalls nicht zu Augen gekommen - zumindest nicht mehr, als ich sie ueberall auf der Welt finde, wenn ich sie suche. Moskau eingeschlossen. Sollte die Bundeswehr dort praeventiv taetig werden?



Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, wir bekämen einen ähnlichen Nazi-Putsch und Seperatisten würden den Osten daraufhin zur DDR machen und ein Krieg würde beginnen?



Pardon? Wen genau hat die Ukraine angegriffen? Russland wohl eher nicht. Russland schiesst aber seit 5:45 Uhr nach Kraeften zurueck. Mit Soldaten, die keine Abzeichen tragen und die mit Fahrzeugen ohne Nummernschild bewegt werden. So steht´s jedenfalls in den Berichten der SMM der OSCE. Ansonsten waere es ein innerukrainischer Konflikt, der von der Ukraine geloest werden muss und nur von ihr geloest werden kann. Wie Russen und russisches Equipment da hilfreich sein koennten, verstehe ich einfach nicht. Aber das liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich die NATO-EUSA-Propaganda intravenoes verabreicht bekomme.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber das liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich die NATO-EUSA-Propaganda intravenoes verabreicht bekomme.


Wenn du das sagst....!!!!
Die "Nebenwirkungen" sind beängstigend: - Realitätsverlust, das Erinnerungsvermögen scheint eingeschränkt, und, und, und...

Wie schade, dass dich nur die Kriegsverbrechen einer Seite (die, der Separatisten) stören und nicht alle Kriegsverbrechen!
...und als Quelle  ein Link, der so gut wie nichts darüber berichtet und stattdessen nur auf die Kriegsverbrechen des *Ajdar*-Batallion eingeht.


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bataillon_Ajdar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tagesschau berichtete, die Anführer und viele Mitglieder des  Bataillons seien bekennende Neonazis und Mitglieder rechtsextremer  Gruppen.[SUP][5][/SUP]


  War die Tagesschau nicht Teil deiner "NATO-EUSA-Propaganda- Infusion"?

Als "Freiheitskämpfer"  doch nur unsere "Helden" aus Kiew bezeichnet.

....und wenn du bisher deine Nazi-Horden, nicht sehen kannst/konntest - geht ja auch nicht, wenn man sich mit beiden Händen die Augen zu hält....
Nazis erkennt man an den Nazi-Runen und falls du mal ein rot-schwarzes Banner siehst, dann weisst du, es ist der rechte Sektor!
Du findest überall auf der ganzen  Welt umherstreifende Nazi-Bataillione, die ungestraft Terror gegen das eigene Volk wie in der Ukraine anwenden? 
Sicher nicht!!!!

Den vom Westen unterstützten Putsch und die russischen Friedenstruppen, die auf Bitten des damaligen richtigen Präsidenten der Ukraine, Viktor Janukowytsch, die Krim sicherten, erwähnst du wieder einmal nicht.
Warum?

Kiew wollte die armen Menschen im Donbass durch die Blockade verhungern lassen! 
Wie darf ich das verstehen, wenn du die 28 russischen Hilfskonvois nicht hilfreich fandest?

...und "Freiwillige" aus Russland sind nicht die Russische Armee!
Weil - wenn doch, würde die "Bundeswehr" Seite an Seite mit der "Russischen Armee" zusammen kämpfen!
...und das kannst du dir sicher nicht vorstellen.  
SZ-Online: Ukrainischer Armeechef: Keine russischen Einheiten in der Ostukraine


----------



## JePe (16. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Den vom Westen unterstützten Putsch(...)



... gaehn ...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> (...)und die russischen Friedenstruppen, die(...)



... illegal, ohne Mandat und Abzeichen, aber bestimmt nicht ...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> (...)auf Bitten des damaligen richtigen Präsidenten der Ukraine(...)



... Teile eines souveraenen Landes besetzt hatten. Das ist so ein gequirlter Duennpfiff, dass sich selbst Zar Wladimir der Erste zu schade war, es zu behaupten. Macht aber nichts, dafuer hat er ja seine Jubelperser.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie schade, dass dich nur die Kriegsverbrechen einer Seite (die, der Separatisten) stören und nicht alle Kriegsverbrechen!



Stoeren Dich eigentlich die Kriegsverbrechen der (pro)russischen Seite? Oder schaffst Du es am Ende gar, auch das irgendwie Kiev / dem Westen / der EUSA / der NATO anzulasten?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nazis erkennt man an den Nazi-Runen und falls du mal ein rot-schwarzes Banner siehst, dann weisst du, es ist der rechte Sektor!
> Du findest überall auf der ganzen Welt umherstreifende Nazi-Bataillione, die ungestraft Terror gegen das eigene Volk wie in der Ukraine anwenden?



Klick, Klick. Die Liste ist annaehernd beliebig fortsetzbar.


----------



## Amon (16. Juni 2015)

Ach du Schei*e!! Ich brech zusammen! Du verlinkst hier jetzt nicht echt die linken Anarcho Terroristen von der Antifa?! Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## JePe (16. Juni 2015)

War der linkeste Link, den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.

Zuvor hatte ich schon bpb.de angeboten. Der Punkt ist weniger die Quelle - der Punkt ist, dass die Botschaft nicht gefaellt. Wer sie ueberbringt, spielt da letztlich keine Rolle. In Russland gibt es keine Nazis; schon gar keine, die unter den Augen und / oder mit Billigung der Staatsmacht Terror verbreiten. Das ist der Duktus einiger hier und muss es auch sein, weil man sonst ja erklaeren muesste, weshalb Russland ausserhalb seiner Grenzen Probleme bekaempft, die es im eigenen Land ignoriert oder hofiert. Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Amon (16. Juni 2015)

Nazis gibt es auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Zwischen "evidence" und "alleged" besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Stimmt.
Hier gehts aber um "possible" und "alleged".



> Sollte man die Nazihorden denn einfach so gewähren lassen? Stell dir mal vor, wir bekämen einen ähnlichen Nazi-Putsch und Seperatisten würden den Osten daraufhin zur DDR machen und ein Krieg würde beginnen? Für wen wärst du dann?



Wenn du irgendwelche hypothetischen Szenarien bzw. meine Meinung dazu besprechen möchtest, mach einen Thread dazu auf.
Hier rede ich über Inhalte im Dunstkreis Ukraine.




xNeo92x schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Behauptungen, gibt es bei den Links keinen einzigen Beweis für russische Truppen oder sonstiges. Kein Foto, kein Video, nichts. Nur leere Worthülsen.
> Es wird schon fast seit einem Jahr von russischen Truppen geschrieben, die dort ständig einmarschieren.



Ach wie schnell eine eben noch 110%ig akzeptierte Quelle unglaubwürdig und dringend beweisbedürftig wird, sobald ihre Aussagen nicht mehr 1:1 ins Weltbild passen...




Amon schrieb:


> Ach du Schei*e!! Ich brech zusammen! Du verlinkst hier jetzt nicht echt die linken Anarcho Terroristen von der Antifa?! Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder?



?
Es ging um "massenhaft" auftrenden Nazis. Wenn irgend jemand irgendwo Massen an Nazis sieht, dann ja wohl die organisierte Antifa. False negative kann man da ziemlich ausschließen.
"EUSNATO-Lenkung" übrigens auch.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... gaehn ...


....und dennoch ist und bleibt es der Ausgangspunkt dieses Konfliktes!




JePe schrieb:


> ... illegal, ohne Mandat und Abzeichen, aber bestimmt nicht ...
> ... Teile eines souveraenen Landes besetzt hatten. Das ist so ein  gequirlter Duennpfiff, dass sich selbst Zar Wladimir der Erste zu schade  war, es zu behaupten. Macht aber nichts, dafuer hat er ja seine  Jubelperser.


LOL
Die humanitäre Intervention,    welche auf Bitten des legalen ukrainischen Präsidenten geschah, war nicht illegal! 

In Mali z.B. intervenierte die französische Armee 2013 auch nur auf Wunsch der Regierung . 
 Wir sollten auch "unsere" völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffe auf souveräne Staaten (wurde in diesem Thread oft genug erwähnt) nicht vergessen! 

Übrigens der Brief von Janukowitsch wurde sogar von der UN durchgekaut ....
.."Der französische UN-Botschafter Gérard Araud bezeichnete den Brief als  ein Stück Papier, das die Unterschrift von Janukowitsch trage. Auf die  Frage, ob der Brief authentisch sei, sagte er: "*Es ist kein falscher  Brief. Es ist der falsche Präsident.*""...
Viktor Janukowitsch an Wladimir Putin: Der Brief, der Krim-Besetzung auslöste

Na wenn ein "demokratisch gewählter Präsident" falsch sein soll, der französischer Botschafter das Wort Demokratie offensichtlich nicht kennt und somit die ukrainische Verfassung obsolet sein soll, bleibt nichts mehr viel von den westlichen Werten übrig, die man doch dort so vehement verteidigen will.....

Vielleicht sollte  der "Gähner", der so gern in Fäkalsprache argumentiert, doch mal lieber etwas genauer recherchieren!



JePe schrieb:


> Klick, Klick. Die Liste ist annaehernd beliebig fortsetzbar.



Du findest überall auf der Welt Nazis - aber in der Ukraine nicht? - armer JePe!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwelche hypothetischen Szenarien bzw. meine Meinung dazu besprechen möchtest, mach einen Thread dazu auf.
> Hier rede ich über Inhalte im Dunstkreis Ukraine.


Seit die CDU-nahe Konrad Adenauer Stiftung die Udar in der Ukraine an die Macht gebracht hat und die netten Herren Westerwelle und Steinmaier die Ukraine bereisten, gehört auch Deutschland zu deinem erwähnten  "Dunstkreis" dazu!
2 einfache Fragen - aber eine tolle Ausrede, um nicht antworten zu müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wo Newsweek und Damien Sharkov hier doch von den Putinfreunden als  glaubwürdige Quelle eingestuft wurden, mal ein paar aktuelle  Nachrichten: .......................
> ......Ach wie schnell eine eben noch 110%ig akzeptierte Quelle unglaubwürdig  und dringend beweisbedürftig wird, sobald ihre Aussagen nicht mehr 1:1  ins Weltbild passen......



Ist das die neue Art, seine eigenen Quellen anderen unterzuschieben, um sie als glaubwürdiger hinzustellen als diese je waren?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?
> Es ging um "massenhaft" auftrenden Nazis. Wenn irgend jemand irgendwo  Massen an Nazis sieht, dann ja wohl die organisierte Antifa. False  negative kann man da ziemlich ausschließen.
> "EUSNATO-Lenkung" übrigens auch.


Falsch! 
Wenn ""massenhaft"  auftrenden Nazis" für dich das Gleiche, wie "umherstreifende Nazi-Bataillione, die ungestraft Terror gegen das eigene Volk wie in der Ukraine anwenden" ist.....
ist das eine Verharmlosung ohne Gleichen und man muss sich fragen, warum dir das so wichtig ist, die Taten der ukrainischen Nazis so zu verharmlosen!

Da "Antifa"  ja jetzt, wo sie Russland kritisiert haben, in deinen Augen "110%ig" seriös geworden sind, wie wäre es, wenn du nun auch ihre Überzeugung teilst, dass man die Nazis in der Ukraine stoppen muss?


----------



## JePe (20. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und dennoch ist und bleibt es der Ausgangspunkt dieses Konfliktes!



Fuer Dich. Fuer Andere ist der Ausgangspunkt die Weigerung des abgesetzten Praesidenten, den EU-Annaeherungskurs fortzusetzen, nachdem er aus Moskau unter Druck gesetzt wurde.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die humanitäre Intervention, welche auf Bitten des legalen ukrainischen Präsidenten geschah, war nicht illegal!



Oha. Nun wird die Besetzung der Krim mit abzeichenlosen gruenen Maennchen schon zur humanitaeren Intervention verklaert?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> In Mali z.B. intervenierte die französische Armee 2013 auch nur auf Wunsch der Regierung .



Und Mali wurde anschliessend franzoesisches Staatsgebiet?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Übrigens der Brief von Janukowitsch wurde sogar von der UN durchgekaut ....



... die am 26. Maerz die Annexion der Krim als voelkerrechtswidrig verurteilt hat, Ja.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der "Gähner", der so gern in Fäkalsprache argumentiert, doch mal lieber etwas genauer recherchieren!



Habe ich gerade fuer Dich getan.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du findest überall auf der Welt Nazis - aber in der Ukraine nicht? - armer JePe!



Nur in der Ukraine finde ich russische Soldaten und Waffen. Warum ist das so? Was macht die ukrainischen Nazis so besonders? Warum kehrt Putin nicht vor der Kremltuer? Und Nein, damit meine ich keine toten Oppositionellen.

Ansonsten zitiere ich mich mal selbst (und muss auf einer substanziellen Antwort bestehen):



JePe schrieb:


> Stoeren Dich eigentlich die Kriegsverbrechen der (pro)russischen Seite? Oder schaffst Du es am Ende gar, auch das irgendwie Kiev / dem Westen / der EUSA / der NATO anzulasten?


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Fuer Dich. Fuer Andere ist der Ausgangspunkt die Weigerung des abgesetzten Praesidenten, den EU-Annaeherungskurs fortzusetzen, nachdem er aus Moskau unter Druck gesetzt wurde.


Die von den USA durchgeführten Techcamps waren die Vorbereitung zum Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine und die fanden vor der Nichtunterzeichnung statt!
Diese Techcamps fanden nicht im Interesse und mit Genehmigung des Staates statt und verletzten die Souveränität der Ukraine und somit das Volkerrecht! 
Was hat die USA  überhaupt für ein Recht, sich in die EU-Assoziierung einzumischen? 
Janukowisch hatte den EU-Annäherungskurs nicht abgelehnt sondern nur verzögert.
War es nicht so, dass nicht nur Moskau sondern auch die EU die Ukraine unter Druck gesetzt und mit Geld gelockt hat?
Ist ein Land nicht genau dann  souverän, wenn es sich frei  für das bessere Angebot enscheiden darf?
Mit welchem Recht darf die EUSA durch die Opposition in der Ukraine, welche die EUSA ja aufgebaut hat,  einen Putsch führen?





JePe schrieb:


> Oha. Nun wird die Besetzung der Krim mit abzeichenlosen gruenen Maennchen schon zur humanitaeren Intervention verklaert?


Besetzung???? - Sicherung zum Schutz der Bevölkerung auf Wunsch des demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine!
Ist natürlich klar, dass Putschisten und solchen, die so einen Putsch so tatkräftig unterstützten, diese Tatsache nicht gefällt!
...vor allem, wenn sie immer noch der Ansicht sind, dass die Bombardierung der Infrastruktur wie  im Kosovo eine humanitare Intervention war.




JePe schrieb:


> Und Mali wurde anschliessend franzoesisches Staatsgebiet?


Die Krim wäre ja auch noch ukrainisches Staatsgebiet, wenn man Janukowitsch nicht  weggeputscht hätte!

Wie schade, dass Frankreich nur an den Bodenschätzen von Mali interessiert ist, ihnen das Elend der Bevölkerung aber egal ist.  
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opération_Serval: "...Außerdem soll durch die Operation die Sicherheit von ca. 6.000  französischen Zivilisten, die sich im Land aufhalten, gewährleistet  werden.[SUP][21][/SUP][SUP][22][/SUP]  Von der unsicheren Lage in Mali sind zudem die wirtschaftlichen  Interessen Frankreichs betroffen, da Mali und das Nachbarland Niger über  wichtige Bodenschätze verfügen. ..."



JePe schrieb:


> ... die am 26. Maerz die Annexion der Krim als voelkerrechtswidrig verurteilt hat, Ja.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annexion :
"Die einzige Möglichkeit zur Legalisierung einer völkerrechtswidrigen  Annexion besteht in einem zustimmenden Referendum der betroffenen  Bevölkerung." 
...und wir alle wissen, dass es dieses zustimmende Referendum der betroffenen Bevölkerung schon vor der, vom Westen so scharf kritisierten "Annexion der Krim"gegeben hat.
Somit ist es keine Annexion und legal, nur leider nicht im westlichen Interesse!
Es ist unbedeutend, dass die UN das Referendum auf der Krim für ungültig erklärt hat, weil UN-Resolutionen nicht bindend sind!
Man sollte auch den Vorwurf Russlands nicht ignorieren, dass der Westen ja aktiv am Umsturz beteiligt gewesen ist und im Vorfeld zur Resolution viele Staaten  unter erheblichen Druck (vorwiegend wirtschaftlicher Natur) gesetzt habe.


Die völkerrechtswidrige Invasion im Irak mit 115 000 - 600 000 Toten (je nach Studie) ist laut Obama nicht so schlimm, wie das, was auf der Krim passiert ist (0 Tote durch Russland).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_PHLiLSf4s

Teilst du seine Meinung?




JePe schrieb:


> Nur in der Ukraine finde ich russische Soldaten und Waffen. Warum ist das so?


Sehr merkwürdig!

Ich finde russische Soldaten als erstes mal in Russland. 
Waffen finde ich weltweit.
In der Ukraine finde ich Russen, Deutsche , Franzosen, Amis, Spanier, und, und, und ...., aber keine russische Armee!



JePe schrieb:


> Was macht die ukrainischen Nazis so besonders?


407 Seiten und du hast keine Ahnung?




JePe schrieb:


> Warum kehrt Putin nicht vor der Kremltuer? Und Nein, damit meine ich keine toten Oppositionellen.


Dann müsste Putin ja die Nato wegkehren und das wirst du doch sicher nicht wollen!

...und zu deinem letzten Punkt: 
Ich hatte doch mit meiner Kritik an dich klar Stellung bezogen!
Versuchst du (schon deine 2. Nachfrage jetzt)  durch deine an mich gerichteten Unterstellungen, deine Position zu den Kriegsverbrechen  abzumildern?




*...und als Nachtrag muss ich Janukowitsch meinen vollsten Respekt für seinen Mut aussprechen, dieses Assoziierungsabkommen nicht sofort unterschrieben zu haben!*
In Anbedacht dessen, was mit Ländern passiert, die sich durch Nichtunterzeichnung von Verträgen (die einen geheimgehaltenen millitärischen Aspekt beinhalten) gegen den Willen der USA (Nato) stellen, so wie einst die Bundesrepublik Jugoslawien bombardiert wurde, musste Janukowitsch mit der sicheren Bombardierung der Ukraine rechnen!


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2015)

Jetzt soll mal wieder der Jude an allem Schuld sein: Top rebel leader accuses Jews of masterminding Ukrainian revolution - Diaspora - Jerusalem Post




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2015)

Die Juden waren schon immer an allem schuld. Is doch nix neues, hat nur diesmal lange gedauert bis da einer mit um die Ecke kommt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt soll mal wieder der Jude an allem Schuld sein: Top rebel leader accuses Jews of masterminding Ukrainian revolution - Diaspora - Jerusalem Post



Ich verstehe deine Empörung und deine Verallgemeinerung auf *"alle Juden"* nicht!

"Die Regierung des israelischen Ministerpräsidenten Benjamin Netanjahu  unterstützt den von Faschisten angeführten Putsch in der Ukraine, durch  den der gewählte, Russland-freundliche Präsident Viktor Janukowitsch  gestürzt wurde. Damit akzeptiert Israel eine neue ukrainische Regierung,  in der Antisemiten sitzen. Statt die ukrainischen Juden gegen diese  neonazistischen Parteien in Schutz zu nehmen, leugnet Israel rundheraus,  dass eine solche Bedrohung überhaupt existiert.
Der israelische  Außenminister Avigdor Lieberman gab am Wochenende eine beschwichtigende  Erklärung heraus, in der es heißt: “Israel verfolgt die Ereignisse in  der Ukraine mit großer Sorge um die Sicherheit der ukrainischen  Bevölkerung und hofft, dass sich die Lage nicht verschlechtert und keine  Menschenleben verloren gehen.“ Zwei Tage vorher war Netanjahu in  Washington gewesen. Das amerikanische Außenministerium soll Druck auf  Netanjahu ausgeübt haben, die neue Regierung in Kiew öffentlich zu  unterstützen.
Daraufhin haben Regierung und Medien in Israel  darauf verzichtet, vor dem Anwachsen neonazistischer und antisemitischer  Kräfte in der Ukraine zu warnen und die wichtige Rolle, die diese  Kräfte in dem vom Westen inspirierten Putsch gespielt haben, überhaupt  zu kommentieren.
Die USA und die europäischen Mächte haben  monatelang mit faschistischen Organisationen wie Swoboda und dem Rechten  Sektor zusammengearbeitet, um Janukowitsch zu stürzen, und diese  Organisationen finanziert. Diese Tatsache spielt Israel bewusst herunter  oder ignoriert sie völlig. Und das, obwohl führende Swoboda-Mitglieder  offen antisemitische Parolen verbreiten, und die paramilitärischen  Kräfte des Rechten Sektors in Uniformen herumlaufen, die denen der  Waffen-SS nachempfunden und mit Hakenkreuz-ähnlichen Emblemen verziert  sind.
Die nicht gewählte Regierung unter Arseni Jazenjuk von der  rechten Vaterlandspartei weist nicht weniger als sechs Minister von  Swoboda auf, darunter den stellvertretenden Ministerpräsidenten, den  Generalstaatsanwalt und den Verteidigungsminister. Das ist die Belohnung  dafür, dass Swoboda einen erheblichen Teil der Sturmtruppen bei den  Maidan-Protesten stellte, durch die Janukowitsch gestürzt wurde.
Dmitri  Jarosch, der Führer des Rechten Sektors, wurde zum Vize-Chef der  Nationalen Sicherheits- und Verteidigungskomitees ernannt.
Vor  weniger als einem Jahr forderte der Jüdische Weltkongress das Verbot von  Swoboda, weil die Partei Nazikollaborateure glorifiziert, die an  Massakern an ukrainischen Juden im zweiten Weltkrieg mitgewirkt hatten.  Swobodas Held ist der ukrainische Nationalist und Nazi- Kriegsverbrecher  Stepan Bandera, der Führer der Ukrainischen Aufstandsarmee (OUN), die  bei Massakern an Juden und Polen eng mit den Nazis zusammenarbeitete.  Der Gründer und Führer der Partei, Oleg Tjangibok, hat schon mehrfach  seine Entschlossenheit beteuert, „die russisch-jüdische Mafia zu  zerschlagen, die die Ukraine kontrolliert“.
Es war bisher  unmöglich, die drohende Gegenwart dieser neofaschistischen und  antisemitischen Kräfte völlig zu ignorieren, die immer wieder Juden  angreift und ihre Synagogen zerstört. In der Ukraine, vor allem in Kiew,  leben heute etwa 200.000 Juden.
Noch am 22. Februar, dem Tag des Putsches, sagte der ukrainische Rabbi Moshe Reuven Azman der israelischen Zeitung _Ma’ariv, _er  habe „Kiewer Juden empfohlen, die Stadt zu verlassen, besser noch das  Land, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass Juden in dem Chaos zu Angriffszielen  werden könnten. (…) Einige jüdische Läden wurden schon verwüstet, und  die jüdische Gemeinde wurde bedroht“.
Die Zeitung zitierte Reuven  mit den Worten: “Ich möchte das Schicksal nicht herausfordern (…), aber  immer wieder kursieren Warnungen vor Plänen, jüdische Einrichtungen  anzugreifen.” Wie er berichtete, haben aufgrund der Gewalt schon mehrere  jüdische Schulen geschlossen. ......."

weiterlesen: https://www.wsws.org/de/articles/2014/03/19/isra-m19.html


*Ihor Kolomojskyj* ist ein ukrainischer Multimilliardär und Oligarch.
Kolomojskyj ist ein aktives Mitglied der jüdischen Gemeinde seiner  Heimatstadt. Er finanzierte den Bau eines der größten jüdischen  Gemeindezentren in Osteuropa mit, das 2012 eröffnete Menorah Center in Dnipropetrowsk. Er spendete dafür rund 100 Millionen Euro.[SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][18][/SUP] Im Jahr 2011 gründete er gemeinsam mit Wadym Rabynowytsch den englischsprachigen Fernsehsender _Jewish News One._"

"Im Juni 2014 leiteten die russischen Strafverfolgungsbehörden gegen Kolomojskyj ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein. Gegen Kolomojskyj wird unter anderem wegen  organisierter Verbrechen ermittelt, er soll „rechtsradikale  Todesschwadronen“ finanziert haben, wegen Mordes und des Einsatzes  unerlaubter Waffen im Kriegsgebiet Donbass. Aus russischer Sicht gilt  Kolomojskyj als Gefahr für den Friedensprozess in der Ostukraine.[SUP][32][/SUP] Anfang Juli 2014 erließ ein Moskauer Gericht einen Haftbefehl gegen Kolomojskyj."

"In April 2014 Kolomoyskyi offered a bounty for the capture of  Russian-backed militants and incentives for the turning in of weapons.[SUP][35][/SUP] He also is believed to have spent $10 million to create the Dnipro Battalion,[SUP][34][/SUP][SUP][36][/SUP] and also funds the Aidar, Azov, Dnepr 1, Dnepr 2, and Donbas volunteer battalions."

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ihor_Kolomojskyj 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ihor_Kolomoyskyi

*Jazenjuk :*
"Jazenjuk ist verheiratet, hat zwei Töchter und gehört der Ukrainischen Griechisch-Katholischen Kirche an.[SUP][29][/SUP]  Verschiedene Medien und Beobachter berichteten, dass er eine jüdische  Abstammung wegen möglicherweise antisemitischer Stimmungen verschleiert  habe."
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenij_Jazenjuk

*Vitali Klitschko:*
*"Box-Weltmeister Vitali Klitschko (42)**  bekommt im Kampf gegen die ukrainische Regierung Anerkennung und  Unterstützung von Dieter Graumann (63, Foto), dem Präsidenten des  Zentralrats der Juden in Deutschland.*"

"Die Großmutter väterlicherseits, Tamara Jefimowna, geborene Etkinson, war Dorfschullehrerin und Holocaustüberlebende. Ihre Eltern, ein Bruder und ihr ältester Sohn wurden ermordet. Sie selbst wurde von ihrem Ehemann bis zur Befreiung versteckt.
Klitschko wurde dafür kritisiert, dass er sich während der Euromaidan-Proteste mit der rechtsextremen Swoboda-Partei unter der Führung von Oleh Tjahnybok  verbündet hatte. Er verteidigt die Allianz mit den Rechten allen  Bedenken zum Trotz. „Wir haben verschiedene Ideologien, zwei Dinge aber  einen uns: Wir kämpfen gegen die heutigen Machthaber, und wir wollen  europäische Werte in unserem Land“, sagt er. Die Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung verurteilt das Verhalten der Opposition um Klitschko: Sie distanziere sich nicht eindeutig von Swobodas antisemitischer, fremdenfeindlicher und rassistischer Rhetorik und habe damit „Swoboda in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit vom Stigma  befreit, sie legitimiert“ und ihr den Anschein gegeben, „als sei sie  als Partner mit anderen Parteien gleichwertig“. Oleh Tjahnybok stand  stets neben Klitschko, Arseni Jazenjuk und Julija Tymoschenko während der Euromaidan-Proteste und der Krimkrise 2014."
http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/v...ann-unterstuetzt-klitschko-34538976.bild.html
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitali_Klitschko

Ich könnte die Liste beliebig erweitern, will euch hier aber nicht langweilen.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Juni 2015)

Ukrainischer General wechselt ?mit Hunderten Kameraden? zu Donezker Milizen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## JePe (22. Juni 2015)

OSZE: Gefangene sind russische Soldaten.

Und auch wenn´s letztlich altbekannte Fakten sind: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> OSZE: Gefangene sind russische Soldaten.



"...Ein Kommandeur der „Volksmilizionäre der Volksrepublik Lugansk“  präsentiert die Einberufungspapiere, die Alexander Alexandrow und  Jewgeni Jerofejew angeblich unterschrieben haben als sie sich als  freiwillige Kämpfer in der Ukraine gemeldet haben. Sie bestreiten,  solche Papiere unterschrieben zu haben..."
Jetzt sprechen die russischen Soldaten: Â»Wir sind keine Terroristen, wir hatten einen Befehl - Politik Ausland - Bild.de

"...Alexandrow hob hervor, er sei „kein Terrorist“. Denn die Ukrainer bezichtigen ihn und seinen Kameraden des Terrorismus. ...."
"...Sie sähen sich vorzugsweise als „Kriegsgefangene“ behandelt, äußerten  den Wunsch nach einer Rückkehr in die Heimat und nach konsularischer  Betreuung...."
"...Einer der Männer habe immer wieder bekräftigt, es seien keine russischen  Soldaten an Kämpfen in der Ukraine beteiligt. Das hob Jerofejew auch im  Gespräch mit der „Nowaja Gaseta“ hervor."
Konflikt in der Ostukraine: Soldaten oder ehemalige Soldaten? - Europa - FAZ

"...*Kiew hat die beiden Männer wegen "terroristischer Handlungen" angeklagt,  ihnen aber die Freiheit versprochen, sollten sie in einem  "öffentlichen" Prozess vollständig aussagen..*.."
Ukraine-Krieg: Gefangene gehören laut OSZE der russischen Armee an | ZEIT ONLINE

"Das Antifolterkomitee des Europarates prangert Folter und schwere   Misshandlungen in zwei Straflagern in der Ukraine an. Gefangene in   Lagern der Stadt Charkow seien mit Schlagstöcken sexuell misshandelt und   schwer geschlagen worden, in Zwangsjacken gefesselt und mit   Hochdruck-Wasserstrahlen traktiert worden, hieß es in dem   veröffentlichten Bericht...."
SchlÃ¤ge und sexuelle Misshandlung: HÃ¤ftlinge in ukrainischen Straflagern gefoltert - n-tv.de


Laut dem Video aus deinem Link sind es Soldaten des russischen Millitärgeheimdienstes = Speznas GRU.

"Die Aufgabe der GRU ist die nachrichtendienstliche Beschaffung aller militärisch relevanter Informationen sowie die Spionageabwehr innerhalb der russischen Streitkräfte. Ferner unterhält die GRU mit der Spezialeinheit Speznas eine operative Kommandoeinheit für Unkonventionelle Kriegführung und Terrorismusbekämpfung, die in der Lage ist, verdeckt auf sich allein gestellt hinter feindlichen Linien zu operieren..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TooolD-7Us4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TooolD-7Us4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



....und diese Kampfmaschinen lassen sich in der Ukraine verwunden, gefangen nehmen und plaudern wie Waschweiber alles aus, um ihren Hintern zu retten???
Wer es glaubt!? 
Die Ukraine muss ganz schön verzweifelt sein, wenn sie solche Märchen verbreiten müssen, um eine tatsächliche Bedrohunglage in der Ukraine zu propagieren, damit sie weiter Kredite bekommen. 







JePe schrieb:


> Und auch wenn´s letztlich altbekannte Fakten sind: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014.



Ich zitiere mal aus deinem Link:


> Dieser Artikel oder nachfolgende Abschnitt ist nicht hinreichend mit Belegen (beispielsweise Einzelnachweisen)  ausgestattet. Die fraglichen Angaben werden daher möglicherweise  demnächst entfernt. Bitte hilf der Wikipedia, indem du die Angaben  recherchierst und gute Belege einfügst. Näheres ist eventuell auf der Diskussionsseite oder in der Versionsgeschichte angegeben. Bitte entferne zuletzt diese Warnmarkierung.


Wolltest du uns damit etwa zum Mitschreiben an diesem Wikipedia-Artikel auffordern?


----------



## JePe (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe keinen Grund, an den Verlautbarungen der OSZE zu zweifeln.

Und Ja, natuerlich darfst Du an dem Artikel mitschreiben. Und Deine Thesen dort mit belastbaren  Quellen unterfuettern.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Grund, an den Verlautbarungen der OSZE zu zweifeln.



Ich auch nicht.
....und was hat die OSZE denn eigentlich ausgesagt?
Die OSZE hatte nur bestätigt, dass Kiew 2 Gefangene hat, die aussagen, sie wären russische Soldaten und darauf bestehen, wie Kriegsgefangene behandelt zu werden, denn sie würden des Terrorismus angeklagt, wenn sie nicht vollständig aussagen, dass sie russische Soldaten sind.
Die OSZE kann aber nicht bestätigen, dass die Aussagen dieser 2 Kriegsgefangenen der Wahrheit entsprechen! 

Du weisst sicher, dass Terroristen anders behandelt werden als Kriegsgefangenen (hat uns die USA doch beigebracht).
Du weisst sicher auch, dass deutsche Staatsbbürger mit millitärischer Ausbildung auch dort kämpfen und ihnen das Gleiche passieren kann.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2015)

_The SMM visited the two individuals currently held at the military hospital in Kyiv, who received medical treatment. The SMM spoke to the two individuals without the presence of Ukrainian authorities. The SMM assessed their general condition and gathered their accounts about their capture.

__One of them said he had received military education in the Russian Federation. Both individuals claimed that they were members of a unit of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation. They claimed that they were on a reconnaissance mission. They were armed but had no orders to attack. Both of them said that they came under fire, got injured and were captured on 16 May 2015 at the contact line near Shchastya. One of them said he had received orders from his military unit to go to Ukraine; he was to “rotate” after three months. Both of them said they had been to Ukraine “on missions” before. One of them stressed repeatedly that there were no Russian troops involved in fighting in Ukraine. Both said they were provided with a Ukrainian lawyer who visited them today._

Quelle.

Keine Silbe von Terrorismus oder dergleichen. Was weisst Du (und woher), was die OSZE nicht weiss?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Keine Silbe von Terrorismus oder dergleichen. Was weisst Du (und woher), was die OSZE nicht weiss?



Ukraine: Russische Gefangene sollen als Terroristen angeklagt werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Indem Fall scheint selbst der Spiegel mehr zu wissen als du. 
Glaubt man dem Spiegel, sollen die beiden Soldaten von der ukrainischen Staatsanwaltschaft offiziell wegen Terrorismus angeklagt und verurteilt werden.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2015)

Ich bezog mich unschwer erkennbar auf das, was die OSZE gesagt haben soll ("....und was hat die OSZE denn eigentlich ausgesagt?"). Auf der Webseite der SMM kann ich nichts in der behaupteten Art finden.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich unschwer erkennbar auf das, was die OSZE gesagt haben soll ("....und was hat die OSZE denn eigentlich ausgesagt?"). Auf der Webseite der SMM kann ich nichts in der behaupteten Art finden.



Spiegel gibt die Aussagen der OSZE wie folgt wieder: Ukraine: Gefangene Soldaten*sind Russen*- OSZE - SPIEGEL ONLINE




> Die von der OSZE weitergegebenen Aussagen der beiden Männer  widersprachen dieser Darstellung. "Einer sagte, er habe den Befehl  seiner Einheit erhalten, nach Russland zu gehen", hieß es in der  OSZE-Mitteilung. Er sollte nach drei Monaten "rotieren". Beide gaben  überdies an, sie seien schon früher in der Ostukraine "im Einsatz"  gewesen. Kiew hat die beiden Männer wegen "terroristischer Handlungen" angeklagt, ihnen aber die Freiheit versprochen, sollten sie in einem "öffentlichen" Prozess vollständig aussagen.



Demnach hat die OSZE überwiegend nur die Aussagen der beiden Gefangenen wieder gegeben, welche den Angaben Moskaus wiedersprechen.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2015)

... genau. Ich muss mich entscheiden zwischen dem, was Kriegsgefangene der OSZE sagen und was Moskau behauptet. Und da hat Moskau ziemlich schlechte Karten.


----------



## Putinversteher (24. Juni 2015)

Ukraine-Krise: Nato will schnelle Eingreiftruppe aufstocken - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (24. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spiegel gibt die Aussagen der OSZE wie folgt wieder: Ukraine: Gefangene Soldaten*sind Russen*- OSZE - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 
> Demnach hat die OSZE überwiegend nur die Aussagen der beiden Gefangenen wieder gegeben, welche den Angaben Moskaus wiedersprechen.



Die Frage ist, was diese Aussagen wert sind... wenn ich das in einem Artikel richtig verstanden habe, wollte man die beiden des Terrorismus anklagen.. sich da als Befehlsempfänger rauszureden liegt nahe..
zumal man Ihnen offensichtlich in Aussicht gestellt hat die Anklage fallen zu lassen, wenn sie vollumfänglich aussagen.
Keine guten Voraussetzungen für glaubwürdige Aussagen, auch wenn sie sehr gut ins Bild passen.

Das man in Russland die Frau offensichtlich mit Druck vor die Kamera presst um den Mann als Lügner zu bezeichnen ist wieder typisch Russland. Aber was will man auch anderes erwarten....


----------



## Putinversteher (25. Juni 2015)

https://www.jungewelt.de/2015/06-26/010.php


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2015)

_Angesichts der Aufstockung von schweren US- bzw. NATO-Waffen an Russlands Grenzen(...)_

Die Amerikaner haben laut nachgedacht, sich aber noch nicht entschieden; im Raum steht bis zu 5.000 Mann und 250 Panzer in den baltischen Laendern, Bulgarien, Polen, Rumaenien und evtl. Ungarn zu stationieren. Bulgarien, Rumaenien und Ungarn grenzen ueberhaupt nicht an Russland, Polen in Gestalt von Kaliningrad auf einer Laenge von 200 Kilometern. Und dass die Balten gerne amerikanische Panzer in ihrem Land wissen, mag damit zu tun haben dass sie vom Vorgaenger der russischen Foederation annektiert wurden und erst seit 1991 unabhaengig sind.

Davon, dass Russland keinen Grund braucht (oder ueber hellseherische Faehigkeiten verfuegt), um mit seinen atomaren Faehigkeiten zu posieren, mal ganz abgesehen.

_(...)hat Praesident Putin die Indienststellung von 40 Interkontinentalraketen noch in diesem Jahr verkuendet(...)_

Was ja auch sehr sinnvoll und geboten ist - verfuegt man doch lt. SIPRI ueber gerade einmal 385 ICBMs und laeppische 7.500 Nuklearsprengkoepfe.

_(...)die jede westliche Gegenmassnahme unterlaufen koennen._

Sagt jedenfalls Putin.

P.S. Das reine Posten eines Links scheint mir inkompatibel zu den Forenregeln und irgendwie auch nicht wirklich ein Diskussionsbeitrag zu sein ... ?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

> Aber Russland ist weder Afghanistan noch Irak noch eines der Dutzend  anderen Länder, die von NATO-Staaten in den vergangenen zwei Jahrzehnten  mit Krieg überzogen und ins Verderben gestürzt wurden.



Ja Russland ist vieleicht nicht dort vertreten und war in den letzten 20 Jahren auch nicht an sovielen Konflikten wie die USA beteiligt und auch nicht überall auf der Welt verteilt, man kann aber nicht behaupten Russland würde sich nicht militärisch auf fremden Staatsboden ertüchtigen. Spontant einfallen würden mir da nur mal folgende Konflikte:

Tadschikistan 1992 - 1993
erster und zweiter Tschetschenienkrieg 1994 - 2009
Kaukersuskrieg 2008 (Georgien)
"Friedenstruppen" in Transnistrien
Ost-Ukraine ? (nicht 100%ig sicher)

Aber es stimmt schon das die USA es in weit größeren Umfang nicht lassen können sich überall auf der Welt militärisch einzumischen und ihre "Interessen" zu vertreten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was diese Aussagen wert sind... wenn ich das in einem Artikel richtig verstanden habe, wollte man die beiden des Terrorismus anklagen.. sich da als Befehlsempfänger rauszureden liegt nahe..
> zumal man Ihnen offensichtlich in Aussicht gestellt hat die Anklage fallen zu lassen, wenn sie vollumfänglich aussagen.
> Keine guten Voraussetzungen für glaubwürdige Aussagen, auch wenn sie sehr gut ins Bild passen.
> 
> Das man in Russland die Frau offensichtlich mit Druck vor die Kamera presst um den Mann als Lügner zu bezeichnen ist wieder typisch Russland. Aber was will man auch anderes erwarten....



Die ungünstige Verhörungssituation ergibt sich leider automatisch aus dem internationalen Recht:
Handeln die beiden auf Befehle der russischen Führung, so sind sie russische Soldaten, geschützt durch diverse Konventionen, aktiv in einem Angriffskrieg, für den die russische Führung die Verantwortung übernehmen muss.
Handeln sie Eigenständig sind sie Kriminelle, die sich bewaffnet haben und an der flächendeckenden Verbreitung von Angst und Zerstörung beteiligt sind. Letzteres wird seit 14 Jahren gerne und in allen Staaten der Welt mit "Terrorismus" gleichgesetzt.
In einem Rechtsstaat würde ein Beharrem auf ersterem weitere Ermittlungen erfordern. Da ukrainische Behörden bis auf weiteres nicht bei der russischen Armee ermitteln können und, nach aktuellen Aussagen der ukrainischen Regierung, die freiwilligen Selbstauskünfte Russlands auch aus Sicht der Ukraine unglaubwürdig sind, wäre eine Verurteilung langfristig unmöglich. 
=> So lange den beiden kein Mord, etc. angelastet wird (afaik nicht gegeben) kann man sie im Prinzip auch gleich wieder (unter Beobachtung) freilassen. Denn werden nicht abschließend wegen Beteiligung an einer terroristischen Vereinigung verurteilt werden können, bevor diese mutmaßliche Tat verjährt ist.

Gibt es eigentlich Regelungen, wie mit Kriegsgefangenen (wären sie dann ja per se erstmal) zu verfahren ist, die "desertieren" und somit keine Soldaten bleiben? (Die russische Armee will sie ja offensichtlich nicht zurück)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Aber es stimmt schon das die USA es in weit größeren Umfang nicht lassen können sich überall auf der Welt militärisch einzumischen und ihre "Interessen" zu vertreten.



Die USA haben sich diese "Weltpolizei"-Rolle schon in den 40er zusammen mit den (damaligen) Kolinalmächten England und Frankreich ausgedacht (vielleicht nicht ganz unberechtigt, nach dem sie zweimal ausdrücklich zur Einmischung in einen Weltkrieg aufgefordert wurden, wofür sie bis heute eher gelobt werden) und danach nie wieder aufgehört, aber zunehmend stärker ihre Wirtschaftsinteressen einfließen lassen. Die Sowjetunion dagegen hatte mehr als genug Konflikte innerhalb des Ostblocks, in die sie sich einmischen musste und ist deswegen auf der internationalen Bühne weniger aufgefallen (war aber unterstütztend an fast jedem Krieg beteiligt, in dem die USA eine größere Rolle gespielt haben...). Russland nach dem wirtschaftlichen Kollaps dann schlichtweg 10-15 Jahre lang nicht die Kapazitäten, sich großartig einzumischen. (und hat es trotzdem noch fertiggebracht, 2-3 lokale Kriege zu führen)

Friedensliebe braucht man wohl beiden nicht zu unterstellen.


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

Jein, Russlands Imperialismus ist aber auch ein Zahn der Gezogen wurde  - es scheint auch allen anderen Nationen in der Politik bewusst zu sein das jegliche Imperialistische Bestrebungen auf Dauer zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. Und ausserhalb Nationen wie Deutschland, Polen usw. wird auch nicht Russland als Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden wahrgenommen, sondern ganz klar die USA benannt.  Und das ist eigentlich nur Schade, da die USA bis zum Ende der 70er eine Supermacht des Völkerrechts war und bis dahin ihre Rolle eben nicht nur per Gewaltmonopol durchgesetzt hat.  
Aber ihre Konzepte mit "Krieg gegen die Drogen" und "Krieg gegen den Terror" haben die Welt einfach mit einem riesen Haufen Schei55e überzogen und damit die Gesellschaften abseits der eigentlichen Kriegsorte ja auch hysterisiert.  Überall für Chaos gesorgt und das nur um Rücksichtslos die eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen.
USA: Die grÃ¶ÃŸte Bedrohung fÃ¼r den WeltfriedenÂ |Â Torsten Heinrich
Es ist ja wirklich so, das die Menschen Weltweit die USA als die größte Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden wahrnehmen und es wär doch mal angebracht aus meiner Sicht sich damit auseinanderzusetzen. 

Und es wird auch immer wieder vergessen, das die damalige Sowjetunion unsere Wiedervereinigung, das Ende des Kalten Krieges usw. völlig Unblutig ohne einen Toten ablaufen lassen hat was alles andere als selbstverständlich ist. Stattdessen hat man uns sogar vollständig in die NATO Gelassen, nachdem es die Zusage gab das sich die NATO von unseren Grenzen nicht einen Inch weiter Richtung Russland ausdehnen würde. Und Verträge sind nunmal da, sie nicht zu brechen - Und ob Sowjetunion, Russland oder Takatukaland auf dem Stück Land steht mit dem wir den Vertrag abgeschlossen haben, spielt keine Rolle - weil es die Menschen mit denen wir den Vertrag geschlossen haben ,dort nicht negiert. 


Aktuell: Verteidigungsbündnis rüstet massiv auf: Nato geht auf Konfrontationskurs zu Russland - N24.de
Mal schauen wie lange die Kriegsspielchen noch so gehen, vielleicht haben wir Glück und wir wiederholen einfach den Kalten Krieg - ist ja nicht so das wir die Gelegenheit gehabt hätten aus der Vergangenheit zu lernen. 
Vielleicht reißt aber auch einfach irgendwann mal der Glücksfaden.  
Die bisherigen Entwicklungen sprechen ja dafür das entweder irgendwann die Nato/USA die Ukrainische Regierung mit Schwerem Kriegsgerät ausstatten wird oder man mit einem NATO Einsatz rechnen darf.  Beides wird mMn. zu offenen Kriegshandlungen zwischen Russland und der NATO führen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Juni 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Jein, Russlands Imperialismus ist aber auch ein Zahn der Gezogen wurde  - es scheint auch allen anderen Nationen in der Politik bewusst zu sein das jegliche Imperialistische Bestrebungen auf Dauer zum Scheitern verurteilt sind. Und ausserhalb Nationen wie Deutschland, Polen usw. wird auch nicht Russland als Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden wahrgenommen, sondern ganz klar die USA benannt. * Und das ist eigentlich nur Schade, da die USA bis zum Ende der 70er eine Supermacht des Völkerrechts war und bis dahin ihre Rolle eben nicht nur per Gewaltmonopol durchgesetzt hat.  *
> ...



Diese Aussage ist falsch!!!
Wir sollten alle nicht den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffkrieg der USA auf Vietnam vergessen, der damals weltweite Empörung auslöste!
...und wenn du noch weiter suchst, wirst du noch einige andere Völkerrechtsbrüche der USA finden.



*@ ruyven_macaran

Ich hab hier etwas, dass dir garantiert nicht gefallen wird. *
*Erstaunlicher Sinneswandel – Poroschenko nennt erstmals die Absetzung von Janukowitsch „verfassungswidrig“*

"... In seiner Erklärung an das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht, die öffentlich einsehbar ist, schrieb der Präsident:„Ich bitte das Gericht zu bestätigen, dass das Gesetz  über die Entfernung von Viktor Janukowitsch aus dem Präsidentenamt  verfassungswidrig ist.“​
Nach Meinung von Poroschenko war die Amtsenthebung des einstigen  Präsidenten, aufgrund des gesetzlich verankerten Schutzes  des Präsidententitels, verfassungswidrig. Er betonte zudem, dass das  ukrainische Parlament im Februar 2014, indem es  dieses Gesetz  verabschiedete, die Verfassung untergraben hätte.
... Das jetzige Insistieren Poroschenkos, den Sturz des ehemaligen  Präsidenten Janukowitsch als verfassungswidrig zu deklarieren, wirft  einige Fragen nach der Motivation dahinter auf. So war es schließlich  auch der aktuelle ukrainische Präsident, der persönlich an der Kampagne,  die zum institutionellen Putsch gegen Janukowitsch führte, beteiligt."


_*Also gilt in "revolutionären Zeiten" immer noch die Verfassung! - Hab ich's doch gewußt. 
Da die Absetzung Janukowischs verfassungswidig war, fällt es somit unter Staatsstreich, was das gleiche wie ein Putsch ist!
Somit hat der Westen offensichtlich mit der Unterstützung dieser Putschisten gegen die Regierung Janukowitschs, inklusive dessen Absetzung und der darauf erfolgenden Anerkennung das Völkerrecht gebrochen!!!

*_

"Zwischenzeitlich erklärte Michail Saakaschwili, der aktuelle Gouverneur  der ukrainischen Hafenstadt Odessa, das Land bräuchte bestenfalls 20  Jahre, um ein ähnliches wirtschaftliches Niveau zu erreichen, wie das zu  Janukowitschs Zeiten im Jahr 2013."

_*Also hat der Westen mit seiner "Demokratisierung" das Land um 20 Jahre in seiner Entwichlung zurückgeworfen!
Glückwunsch 
Das sind also die westlichen Werte ,auf die wir so stolz sein können.
*_


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)nicht Russland als Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden wahrgenommen, sondern ganz klar die USA benannt.



Ist das Realsatire oder am Ende ernst gemeint? Dann haettest Du naemlich Deinen eigenen Link wahlweise nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden:

_Indem die einzige Macht, die in der Lage ist Diktatoren und Aggressoren weltweit in den Arm zu fallen, sich offensichtlich weigert dies zu tun, wird die Welt ein unsicherer Ort. Weltweit werden sich nun die Potentaten ermutigt sehen, die unzaehligen existierenden territorialen Konflikte militaerisch zu loesen. Wenn die USA ihnen nicht in den Arm faellt, ist niemand sonst dazu willens oder in der Lage.

Damit wird die USA zur groessten Bedrohung fuer den Weltfrieden._

Ein Appell zur Zurueckhaltung scheint mir das nicht zu sein?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und es wird auch immer wieder vergessen, das die damalige Sowjetunion unsere Wiedervereinigung, das Ende des Kalten Krieges usw. völlig Unblutig ohne einen Toten ablaufen lassen hat was alles andere als selbstverständlich ist.



... und auch nicht ganz billig war.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)nachdem es die Zusage gab das sich die NATO von unseren Grenzen nicht einen Inch weiter Richtung Russland ausdehnen würde. Und Verträge sind nunmal da, sie nicht zu brechen(...)



Wo kann ich diesen Vertrag nachlesen?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Entwicklungen sprechen ja dafür das entweder irgendwann die Nato/USA die Ukrainische Regierung mit Schwerem Kriegsgerät ausstatten wird oder man mit einem NATO Einsatz rechnen darf. Beides wird mMn. zu offenen Kriegshandlungen zwischen Russland und der NATO führen.



Wenn, wie gebetsmuehlenartig von Putin behauptet wird, sich Russland nicht in der Ukraine militaerisch engagiert, sehe ich nicht, wie andere Waffen im selben innerukrainischen Konflikt Russland tangieren koennten. Moechtest Du das vielleicht kurz erlaeutern?


----------



## Putinversteher (26. Juni 2015)

JePe du musst mal wieder Tapfer sein, aber man kann auch Artikel verstehen und muss trotzdem nicht zwanghaft die Meinung eines Artikels übernehmen - man könnte sich z.B. kritisch mit dem Artikel auseinandersetzen und darin Kriegstreibenden Schwachsinn wie folgenden "Der Grund liegt vielmehr darin, dass der schlechteste Präsident in der Geschichte der Vereinigten Staaten all das leichtfertig zerstört hat, was die Welt seit dem Ende des Kalten Krieges merklich sicherer gemacht hat. - Inzwischen ist jedoch ein Präsident im Amt, der glaubt eine Außenpolitik der USA funktioniere völlig ohne militärischen Druck. Ein Präsident, der große Angst hat seine Streitkräfte zu verwenden, weshalb sogar die Kommandoaktion zur Ergreifung oder Tötung von Osama bin Laden monatelang nicht durchgeführt wurde." aber was damit genau ausgesagt wird, kommt bei dir garnicht an - du nickst es schön ab solange wir am Ende als die Guten dastehen. 
Da wären wir aber wieder beim Verständnis...
Vielleicht würdest du es auch dann verstehen warum Putin gebetsmühlenartig das offensichtliche verleugnet, damit nicht es nicht zum offensichtlichen direkten Konflikt kommt.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2015)

Natuerlich kann man auf Artikel referenzieren, ohne sie sich inhaltlich zu Eigen zu machen - wie z. B. die Propagandasalven von rtdeutsch, sputniknews & Co. Ich bette sie dann aber auch nicht in meine Posts ein und erwecke durch die blosse Ueberschrift den Anschein, der Artikel wuerde meine Meinung stuetzen. Du moechtest gerne ueber Amerika diskutieren? Oeffne einen Thread dazu und Du wirst Dich gewiss nicht ueber mangelnde Gesellschaft beklagen muessen.

Was den "kriegstreibenden Schwachsinn" im von Dir Artikel angeht - ich lese da im Kern das Folgende: Amerika ist eine, ausdruecklich auch militaerische, Supermacht, die aber (temporaer) nicht mehr wie eine agieren will. Dadurch koennten sich andere, weniger gefuehlsduselige Zeitgenossen eingeladen fuehlen, nun selbst die Waffen sprechen zu lassen: eine spuerbare Reaktion ist ja nicht mehr zu befuerchten. Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden. Am Ende trifft es aber eher eine Aussage ueber den Zustand der Welt als Ganzes und nicht (nur) ueber den poesen Westen. Und wie friedlich die Voelker miteinander leben koennen, entscheidet sich entgegen linker Propaganda eben nicht im Oval Office. Der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ist da immer der Idiot mit dem Finger im Abzug. Und in der Ukraine - um die es in diesem Thread ja geht - scharmuetzeln eben nicht GIs, sondern Speznas drauf los.

Weshalb Dein Schlusswort fuer mich auch keinen Sinn ergibt - Nein, ich verstehe nicht, was Putin da treibt. Jedenfalls komme ich nicht zum selben Ergebnis wie Du scheinbar, naemlich dass er seine gruenen Maennchen nur deshalb  ohne Abzeichen schickt, damit aus einem Feuer kein Flaechenbrand wird. Die pragmatischste Loesung waere sehr viel simpler: keine gruenen Maennchen, kein Problem. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass Putin und die Nationalkonservativen in Russland eine Sowjetunion 2.0 zu errichten versuchen, die Gunst der Stunde (unwilliges Amerika, schwaches Europa) nutzen und ausloten, ueber wie viele rote Linien sie dabei gehen koennen, ohne dass es zu einer echten Reaktion und nicht nur Sanktionsfolklore kommt.


----------



## S754 (26. Juni 2015)

20 Minuten - Separatisten sprengen riesige Skulptur in Donezk - News

_Rebellen haben in der Ostukraine mehrere Kunstwerke zerstört. Ein Kriegsreporter vergleicht die Handlungen der Separatisten gar mit jenen des IS._


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Und in der Ukraine - um die es in diesem Thread ja geht


Schön, dass du das auch erkannt hast.



JePe schrieb:


> - scharmuetzeln eben nicht GIs, sondern Speznas drauf los.


Komisch, offiziell sind doch nur die GIs dort
...und für Speznas gibt es immer noch keine Beweise!


JePe schrieb:


> Nein, ich verstehe nicht, was Putin da treibt.


Merkt man! 
Deshalb unterstellst du ihm ja auch bedenkenlos alles, was die Propagandatrommel so hergibt.



JePe schrieb:


> Die pragmatischste Loesung waere sehr viel simpler: keine gruenen Maennchen, kein Problem.


Das ist viel zu simpel und beruht auf falscher Grundlage.
Keine Tech-Camps, keine Iniziierungen, Unterstützungen und Durchführungen von "gewaltsamen Aufständen", keine verfassungswidrige Absetzungen, keine Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines anderen Staates, keine Einsetzung einer passenden Regierung, wie es einem gefällt, keine anti-russische Hetze => keine grünen Männchen auf Bitten Janukowitschs und auch keine gebackenen Kekse von Frau Nuland.



JePe schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass Putin und die Nationalkonservativen in Russland eine Sowjetunion 2.0 zu errichten versuchen, .



Deine "Vermutung"? - oder die, deiner konsumierten Presse?



JePe schrieb:


> die Gunst der Stunde ... nutzen und ausloten, ueber wie viele rote Linien sie dabei gehen koennen, ohne dass es zu einer echten Reaktion und nicht nur Sanktionsfolklore kommt.



Damit hast du das Handeln des Westens von vor 1 1/2 Jahren perfekt beschrieben!
Blöd nur, dass Russland unserem größenwahnsinnigem Handeln Grenzen gesetzt hat.
...und weil wir unseren Willen nicht bekommen haben, sanktionieren wir daraufhin ein ständiges UN-VETO-Mitglied und das ganz ohne UN-Grundlage und wir halten uns, so weit ich weiss,  auch nicht an die  WTO - Bestimmungen.

Zur Erinnerung:
Im September 2013 suchte die Nato laut Zeitungsbericht der FAZ (den ich hier vor Monaten verlinkte) zwecks Daseinsberechtigung nach einem neuen Feind!
Wie gut, dass wir so schnell ein neues Feindbild schaffen konnten!

Dauert sicher auch nicht mehr lange, bis wir unsere Soldaten vom Hindukusch an die Ostfront verlegen werden, damit Operation Barbarossa 2.0 beginnen kann.


----------



## JePe (26. Juni 2015)

... ich koennte jetzt um Belege fuer in der Ukraine kaempfende GIs bitten. Aber irgendwie ahne ich, dass die Antwort nur weitere Ausfluechte, Behauptungen, rhetorische Gegenfragen und Geschwafel enthalten wuerde.

Und Speznas gibt es in der Ukraine nicht? Ab wann darf man das Offensichtliche als bewiesen ansehen? Denn die Aussagen von Kriegegefangenen gegenueber der OSZE reichen scheinbar ja nicht. Eine eidesstattliche Versicherung von Putin persoenlich? Derselbe Putin, der unlaengst per Dekret zum Staatsverbrechen erklaert hat, ueber Verluste in der Armee bei "Sondereinsaetzen" zu "Friedens"zeiten zu berichten? Konsequenterweise muesste er nach Abgabe einer solchen Erklaerung direkt zum Gefaengnis fahren. Irgendwie unwahrscheinlich also. Praktischerweise wurden auch gleich noch reihenweise unbequeme NGOs als "auslaendische Agenten" diffamiert und die Kooperation mit ihnen unter Strafe gestellt. Das hilft den Soldatenmuettern zwar nicht, macht sie aber wenigstens mundtot.

Nur weil ein ertappter Luegner einfach weiter luegt und alle Gegner zum Schweigen gebracht hat, wird das, was er sagt, nicht automatisch zur Wahrheit. Es wird nur fuer bestimmte Adressaten bequemer, es als solche zu akzeptieren. Um so mehr, wenn die Luege so herrlich stromlinienfoermig ins eigene Weltbild passt.

Darum bestehe ich auch nicht auf einer Antwort, folge stattdessen der Empfehlung der Moderation und verfrachte Dich wieder dahin, wo Du schon mal warst und auch gut aufgehoben bist: auf meine Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Und Speznas gibt es in der Ukraine nicht? Ab wann darf man das Offensichtliche als bewiesen ansehen? Denn die Aussagen von Kriegegefangenen gegenueber der OSZE reichen scheinbar ja nicht.



Die Frage ist doch was die Aussagen wert sind die offensichtlich unter Androhung als Terroristen angeklagt zu werden entstanden ist und die man damit rausgeködert hat das man bei einem "Geständnis" davon komme.
Recht fragwürdig dieses Vorgehen.
Aber mal davon abgesehen, selbst wen es sich dabei um russische Speznas handelt heißt das noch immer nicht das diese dort für einen Kampfeinsatz waren, sie könnten genauso gut in einer geheimdienstlichen Aufklärungsmission unterwegs gewesen sein, etwas das nicht unüblich ist für Spezialkomandos unter der Kontrolle des Geheimdienstes.

Geheimdienstliche Auklärung betreiben die USA schließlich auch mit Spezialkomandos in Kriesengebieten und fremden Ländern und das oft auch ohne von den dortigen Regierungen offiziell eingeladen worden zu sein.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

@JePe
Die USA sind ja auch nicht blöd, das ist ja eben dieser Hybridkrieg der stattfindet. Offizielle Truppen der USA sind auch bisher nicht unterwegs, dafür aber Blackwater bei denen man sich so schön naiv stellen kann das, sie ja beliebige Arbeiten dort erledigen würden. Als ob Blackwater überhaupt eine andere Aufgabe hätte als den inoffiziellen Dreck zu erledigen der Mittlererweile einen Großteil ausmacht. Ja es verhält sich wie ein normales Privates Unternehmen, das ist ja der Witz an der Sache, man schein Privatisiert Krieg. 
Dazu noch offensives Auftreten wie Orden an brave Ukrainische Aushilfs GI´s verteilen, was laut Truppenstatut ausdrücklich verboten ist, er damit auch garkein Mandat hatte aber damit garkeine Missverständnisse aufkommen den EUCOM General Ben Hodges dafür zu verwenden da ging mir fast die Kekspackung in der Hose auf, in Erinnerung an diesen Wunderschönen Nuland´schen Moment. 
Die Humvees, Militärische Aufklärung usw. sind auch der selbstlosen Art der Amerikaner geschuldet, jedes Volk zu unterstützen das sich den Regeln des freien Marktes Unterwerfen möchte... sorry ich meinte Freiheit erlangen möchte.  An dieser Stelle von US Beteiligung zu reden ist natürlich völlig überzogen.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ombzmu_HcIU


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... ich koennte jetzt um Belege fuer in der Ukraine kaempfende GIs bitten. Aber irgendwie ahne ich, dass die Antwort nur weitere Ausfluechte, Behauptungen, rhetorische Gegenfragen und Geschwafel enthalten wuerde.


So hilflos, weil du meinen Text nicht verstanden hast?
armer JePe 




JePe schrieb:


> Und Speznas gibt es in der Ukraine nicht? Ab wann darf man das Offensichtliche als bewiesen ansehen? Denn die Aussagen von Kriegegefangenen gegenueber der OSZE reichen scheinbar ja nicht. Eine eidesstattliche Versicherung von Putin persoenlich?


Zwischen Glaube und Wissen besteht ein Unterschied, aber es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die an Ufo's glauben. 
Aber stimmt schon, Aussagen, die auf Basis von Erpressung und seelischer Folter stattfinden, sind immer sehr seriös. 





JePe schrieb:


> Derselbe Putin, der unlaengst per Dekret zum Staatsverbrechen erklaert hat, ueber Verluste in der Armee bei "Sondereinsaetzen" zu "Friedens"zeiten zu berichten? Konsequenterweise muesste er nach Abgabe einer solchen Erklaerung direkt zum Gefaengnis fahren. Irgendwie unwahrscheinlich also. Praktischerweise wurden auch gleich noch reihenweise unbequeme NGOs als "auslaendische Agenten" diffamiert und die Kooperation mit ihnen unter Strafe gestellt. Das hilft den Soldatenmuettern zwar nicht, macht sie aber wenigstens mundtot.



Da die USA dies, soweit ich weiss, seit Jahren schon so machen, sollte das für dich doch kein Problem sein!

Und zu deinen "Soldatenmüttern" - (nette NGO übrigends), niemand zwingt sie Geld von der NED anzunehmen. Selbst schuld!
NED = *National Endowment for Democracy* (NED) ist eine US-amerikanische Stiftung mit dem erklärten Ziel der weltweiten Förderung der Demokratie.
*Die NED war an vielen/allen Farbrevolutionen, sowie am Putsch in der Ukraine beteiligt.*
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...e-als-auslaendische-agenten-ein-a-988926.html




JePe schrieb:


> Nur weil ein ertappter Luegner einfach weiter luegt und alle Gegner zum Schweigen gebracht hat, wird das, was er sagt, nicht automatisch zur Wahrheit. Es wird nur fuer bestimmte Adressaten bequemer, es als solche zu akzeptieren. Um so mehr, wenn die Luege so herrlich stromlinienfoermig ins eigene Weltbild passt.



Wen meinst du? 
...den amerikanischen Präsidenten? ....Frau Merkel? ....dich selbst?
Ich bestehe auf eine Antwort!!!



JePe schrieb:


> Darum bestehe ich auch nicht auf einer Antwort, folge stattdessen der Empfehlung der Moderation und verfrachte Dich wieder dahin, wo Du schon mal warst und auch gut aufgehoben bist: auf meine Ignore-Liste.



Du musst jetzt ganz stark sein!
Deine imaginäre "Ignore-Liste" interessiert hier Keinen im Forum. 
...aber du hättest auch einfach nur schreiben können: >Bitte antworte nicht, denn ich habe keine Argumente mehr.<


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

Währendessen lässt man über das Freiheitliche Internetformat Vice einer jungen, investigativen Website mit dem jung freshen Rupert Murdoch an der Spitze dem Pöbel verkünden, man befreie demnächst die Welt wieder von dem Bösen. F..k yeah ! 
Obamas Vize vergleicht Putin mit Hitler - Politik Ausland - Bild.de


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2015)

... was ist tatsaechlich passiert?

_Wenn Putin sagt: ‘Wo auch immer Menschen sind, die russisch sprechen, habe ich eine Verpflichtung als russischer Fuehrer, sie zu beschuetzen…“ Hier unterbricht er seine Aussage und fragt den Moderator: „Klingt dies bekannt?“ Der Journalist antwortet: „Nazi-Deutschland“._

War das eine diplomatische Glanzleistung? Ich weiss es nicht. Ist der Vergleich (was nicht dasselbe ist wie eine Gleichstellung) zutreffend? Im Kontext des russischen Agierens fuerchte ich: Ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *@ ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ich hab hier etwas, dass dir garantiert nicht gefallen wird. *



Du hast da einen link zu RT und du liegst richtig in der Annahme, dass mir Putins Propaganda-Abteilung weiterhin nicht gefällt. 




Putinversteher schrieb:


> @JePe
> Die USA sind ja auch nicht blöd, das ist ja eben dieser Hybridkrieg der stattfindet. Offizielle Truppen der USA sind auch bisher nicht unterwegs, dafür aber Blackwater bei denen man sich so schön naiv stellen kann das, sie ja beliebige Arbeiten dort erledigen würden.



Im Gegensatz zu speziell ausgebildeten Soldaten, die erst in Urlaub fahren und hinterher behaupten, dass ihnen ein militärischer Einsatz befohlen wurde, gibt es über die Anstellung eines Sicherheitsunternehmens für gewöhnlich einen Vertrag. Komischerweise scheinen sehr viele Leute die Anwesenheit von Sicherheitsunternehmen in einem Krisengebiet für unerklärlich zu halten, aber niemand davon macht sich die Mühe herauszufinden, wer das Unternehmen denn bezahlt, bevor er Verurteilungen ausspricht...


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Juni 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... was ist tatsaechlich passiert?
> 
> _Wenn Putin sagt: ‘Wo auch immer Menschen sind, die russisch  sprechen, habe ich eine Verpflichtung als russischer Fuehrer, sie zu  beschuetzen…“ Hier unterbricht er seine Aussage und fragt den Moderator:  „Klingt dies bekannt?“ Der Journalist antwortet: „Nazi-Deutschland“._
> 
> War das eine diplomatische Glanzleistung? Ich weiss es nicht. Ist der  Vergleich (was nicht dasselbe ist wie eine Gleichstellung) zutreffend?  Im Kontext des russischen Agierens fuerchte ich: Ja.





Das hast du vergessen zu erwähnen :
"Biden selbst will es nicht aussprechen. Doch er blickt in die Kamera,  kneift bedeutsam die Lippen zusammen und nickt bestimmt mit dem Kopf."  
(herrlich diese filmreife Darstellung)

NS-Vergleiche sind nie angemessen!
Sie stehen auch nicht ohne Grund wegen "Relativierung der Verbrechen des Nationalsozialismus" in der Kritik und sind eigentlich nur peinlich!
Wenn wir uns zurück erinnern, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit schon viele Hitler z.B. : Saddam Hussein, Slobodan Milošević, Jassir Arafat, Osama bin Laden Angela Merkel sowie auch George W. Bush und jetzt Putin.....

"Im Kontext des russischen Agierens" finden wir übrigens:
Die Aufnahme von über als 1 Million Flüchtlingen aus der Ukraine, sowie die humanitären Transporte in den Donbass!
Die "alleinige Rettung" von Bürgern (US-Bürger, Britten,Ukrainern und Russen...) aus dem Jemen, während Saudi-Arabien dort bombadierte! 
Die Zusammenarbeit Russlands mit dem Westen im Kampf gegen den Terror!"
Ohne russische Hilfe würden wir aktuell nicht mal mehr einen Satilliten ins All bekommen!


Sieht der Israelische Staat sich nicht auch als Führer der Juden verpflichtet, Juden zu schützen? 
Sollte nicht jeder Staat seine Bürger schützen dürfen?

Hitlervergleiche sind für die USA eigentlich ein Schuss ins Knie, denn seit dem sie die CIA-Akten veröffentlicht haben, weiss die ganze Welt, dass die USA seit dem 2. Weltkieg ununterbrochen mit Nazis auf der ganzen Welt zusammengearbeitet haben..... z.B. der Ukrainischen UPA im Kalten Krieg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast da einen link zu RT und die liegst  richtig in der Annahme, dass mir Putins Propaganda-Abteilung weiterhin  nicht gefällt.



Ich kann ja leider auch nichts dafür, dass unsere Propagandaabteilung diese Info über Poroschenko unseren Bürgern vorenthält.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu speziell ausgebildeten Soldaten, die erst in Urlaub  fahren und hinterher behaupten, dass ihnen ein militärischer Einsatz  befohlen wurde, gibt es über die Anstellung eines  Sicherheitsunternehmens für gewöhnlich einen Vertrag. Komischerweise  scheinen sehr viele Leute die Anwesenheit von Sicherheitsunternehmen in  einem Krisengebiet für unerklärlich zu halten, aber niemand davon macht  sich die Mühe herauszufinden, wer das Unternehmen denn bezahlt, bevor er  Verurteilungen ausspricht...



Mit "Sicherheitsunternehmen" sugeriert und verharmlost man eine Armee zu Wachschutzpersonal. Doch  harmlos sind sie nicht.
In Academi gibt es keine ehemaligen US-Soldaten? 
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied USA und Russland.
Ob US-Privatarmee oder beurlaubte russische Soldaten, beide agieren im Wohlwollen ihres Landes in der Ukraine, beide haben "Verträge" unterschrieben, mit denen sich ihr Land vor der Verantwortung drücken möchte ....und ob nun das Land selber, NGO's oder Partner dieses Landes dafür Geld locker machen, ändert nichts an der Verantwortung!


----------



## Anticrist (27. Juni 2015)

> Wenn wir uns zurück erinnern, hatten wir in der Vergangenheit schon viele Hitler z.B. : Saddam Hussein, Slobodan Milošević, Jassir Arafat, Osama bin Laden Angela Merkel sowie auch George W. Bush und jetzt Putin.....





> NS-Vergleiche sind nie angemessen!



Du widersprichst dir innerhalb eines Absatzes selbst... du wolltest eigentlich sagen "NS Vergleiche sind bei Friedensfreund Putin vollkommen fehl am Platz"

Mit deiner Ersatz-Hitler Auflistung demaskierst du dich mal wieder als politisch radikaler Wirrgeist... Diskussion überflüssig


----------



## schlumpi13 (27. Juni 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir innerhalb eines Absatzes selbst... du wolltest eigentlich sagen "NS Vergleiche sind bei Friedensfreund Putin vollkommen fehl am Platz"
> 
> Mit deiner Ersatz-Hitler Auflistung demaskierst du dich mal wieder als politisch radikaler Wirrgeist... Diskussion überflüssig



1. Ich widerspreche mir nicht!
2.Das, was du mir hier unterstellen willst, hab ich nie ausgesagt!
3.Lesen und Texte erfassen ist heute nicht deine Stärke!
4.Du musst nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen!

Hitlervergleiche sind generell fehl am Platze! 
Wenn du damit nicht leben kannst, tut es mir sehr leid für dich!





*"Bruch von Minsk II – Kiew verschärft Blockade gegen Ostukraine*"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lN2D9YuPAw:150

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=150&v=2lN2D9YuPAw


*"Der erste  humanitäre Konvoi aus der Schweiz ist am Freitag in der Donezker  Volksrepublik eingetroffen, teilte ein Vertreter des  Organisationsausschusses mit."   **15.05.2015 Erster humanitärer Konvoi aus der Schweiz im Donbass eingetroffen / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio
*


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

Stalinvergleiche könnte man genau so gut anstellen. Er hat schließlich auch massig Systemkritiker durch aberwitzige Prozesse und Schnellverfahren in den Knast gebracht die heute in Russland noch Gang und Gebe sind, nur dass heute nur noch Opositionelle oder Jounalisten abgemurskt werden. Eine Nation in der Märchenstunde unterhaltet von Putin die garnicht aufwachen will hat man das Gefühl  Vlt sollten wir nochmals an mehr Sanktionen denken vlt hört Putin dann auf zu glauben er wär der König von der Ukraine.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Vlt sollten wir nochmals an mehr Sanktionen denken vlt hört Putin dann auf zu glauben er wär der König von der Ukraine.



Sanktionen sind lächerlich, wann haben sie je etwas gebracht?
Hat Nordkorea trotz Sanktionen auf seine Atombomben verzichtet?
Hat der Iran im Atomstreit nachgegeben und auf sein Atomprogramm verzichtet?
Hat Saddam Hussein nachgegeben als der Iraq sanktioniert wurde?
Hat die Führung in Kuba aufgegeben als die USA gegen sie Sanktionen verhängt hat?
Hat der Kosovo 1992 von der Verfolgung der Albaner abgesehen als Sanktionen verhängt wurden?
ect. pp.

Auch Russland wird man mit Sanktionen nicht klein bekommen, das einzige was man damit erreicht ist das die eigene Wirtschaft drunter leidet und die Wirtschaft in den USA von der Dummheit der Europäer profitiert,  weil sie sich nicht dran halten, fließig weiter handeln und jetzt sogar von der geringeren europäischen Konkurenz profitieren.
Europa macht sich doch damit nur lächerlich und schadet sich mehr als es damit einen nennenswerten Effekt erzielt.


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

Wenn du eine bessere Idee hast die Unterstüzung für die Seperatisten zu stoppen dann immer her damit. 

Das russisch-amerikansiche Handelsvolumen wird wohl auch kaum nennenswert sein im Vergleich zu EU-Russland. Und die Volkswirtschaft Russlands ist wohl auch kaum mit Nordkorea oder die des Irans vergleichbar, womit bei Sanktionen für Putin mehr auf dem Spiel steht als für einen Diktator aus dem nahen Osten.

Es wird zudem auch bestimmt positive Beispiele geben in denen Sanktionen das falsche Vorgehen eines Staates unterbinden konnten.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Es wird zudem auch bestimmt positive Beispiele geben in denen Sanktionen das falsche Vorgehen eines Staates unterbinden konnten.



Nein gibt es nicht, mir sind zumindest keine bekannt, sollte jemand gegenteilige Beispiele haben bitte ich sie vorzubringen.
Nicht umsonst sind Sanktionen selbst unter Experten umstritten, weil sie in aller Regel völlig wirkungslos verpuffen und nur der Bevölkerung der sanktionierten Länder schaden, die dortigen Regierungen aber nicht von ihren Vorhaben abbringen schaffen.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2015)

Definiere "Sanktionen". Setzt man den Umgang im Ost-West-Konflikt miteinander mit Sanktionen gleich, dann waren die im Ergebnis durchaus erfolgreich.

Problematisch ist eher die Annahme, Sanktionen wuerden wie ein Automat funktionieren - oben Sanktion rein, unten Verhaltenskorrektur raus. Solche Prozesse dauern Jahr(zehnt)e; manchmal ist der Erfolg auch nur, dass ein status quo zementiert wird.

Davon, dass Sanktionen nicht ausschliesslich auf eine Verhaltensaenderung beim Gegenueber abzielen sondern einfach die Missbilligung einer Handlung ausdruecken sollen, mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Wenn du eine bessere Idee hast die Unterstüzung für die Seperatisten zu stoppen dann immer her damit.


Du meinst doch nicht etwa die humanitären Lieferungen in den Donbass oder?




apap schrieb:


> Es wird zudem auch bestimmt positive Beispiele geben in denen Sanktionen das falsche Vorgehen eines Staates unterbinden konnten.


Meintest du diese Art von Sanktionen?

IRAK:
"Als Folge der Besetzung Kuwaits verhängten die Vereinten Nationen  Sanktionen über das Land, was zu internationaler Isolierung und durch  die Misswirtschaft mit den erlaubten Handelsgütern zur Verarmung weiter  Teile der Bevölkerung führte. Dieses Embargo wurde bis 2003  aufrechterhalten. Die Folgen des Embargos waren dramatisch: Allein  500.000 bis 1.500.000 Kinder unter 14 Jahren starben bis 2005 zum Teil  an Krankheiten, die vor 1990 im Irak nahezu unbekannt waren: Leukämie  (wahrscheinlich durch kontaminierten Sand und Kleinstpartikeln von DU-Munition oder zerstörtem Kriegsgerät), Unterernährung, Vitaminmangel, Typhus, Cholera und durch lokale Krankheiten."
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschichte_des_Irak#Invasion_der_USA_und_Verb.C3.BCndeter

Madeleine Albright meinung dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM0uvgHKZe8


Wünschst du, dass den Menschen dort das Gleiche passiert, da du so nach Sanktionen verlangst?


----------



## apap (30. Juni 2015)

Humanitäre Lieferungen ballern keine civilen Passagiermachinen vom Himmel, oder stoppen eine ganze Armee vor der Befreiung ihrer Städte. Und nö den Irak meinte ich nicht, denke auch dass mit einem Putin eher zu reden ist als mit einem Hussein... 

Was auch dramatisch war, war der russische Befehl im Tschetschenienkrieg auf Wohnhäuser zu ballern so wie auf Zivilisten die nur ihre Toten vom Schlachtfeld holen wollten. Dramatik ist wohl ein ähnlich dehnbarer Begriff wie Doppelmoral.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Und nö den Irak meinte ich nicht, denke auch dass mit einem Putin eher zu reden ist als mit einem Hussein...



Dumm nur das damals der Westen auch nicht mit Hussein reden wollte, warum auch wen man ihn sich militärisch einfacher vom Hals schaffen konnte, ihn den man vorher  allumfassend unterstützt hatte, und im Anschluss durch Sanktionen wirtschaftlich und politisch kaltstellt. 



apap schrieb:


> Was auch dramatisch war, war der russische Befehl im Tschetschenienkrieg auf Wohnhäuser zu ballern so wie auf Zivilisten die nur ihre Toten vom Schlachtfeld holen wollten. Dramatik ist wohl ein ähnlich dehnbarer Begriff wie Doppelmoral.



Doppelmoral kennen beide Seiten und die Russen dafür mehr verurteilen zu wollen als die USA, Frankreich, England oder Deutschland ist nicht weniger scheinheilig und doppelmoralisch. 
Doppelmoral wird immer dann ausgepackt wen es den eigenen Interessen am meisten nützt. Ich sage da als Beispiel nur mal der Einmarsch der USA und ihrer verbündeten in den Irak und der Tadel der USA an Russland nach der Besetzung der Krim das es sich nicht gehöre in fremde Länder einzumaschieren.


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Humanitäre Lieferungen ballern keine civilen Passagiermachinen vom Himmel, oder stoppen eine ganze Armee vor der Befreiung ihrer Städte. Und nö den Irak meinte ich nicht, denke auch dass mit einem Putin eher zu reden ist als mit einem Hussein...



Es wäre nicht das erste Mal das die ukrainische Armee *"aus Versehen"* durch Inkompetenz ein Flugzeug vom Himmel holt.
Die Separatisten schützen ihre Städte und ihre Familien meintest du wohl.

Die Separatisten haben den Bürgerkrieg nicht begonnen.
Aber es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen,  wie man die Taten,  die vorher passiert sind,  wieder und wieder versucht zu negieren, um seine favorierte Seite ins positive Licht zu rücken.

Und Hussein wurde doch hingerichtet, kein Wunder,  dass man mit ihm nicht mehr sprechen kann! 




apap schrieb:


> Was auch dramatisch war, war der russische Befehl im Tschetschenienkrieg auf Wohnhäuser zu ballern so wie auf Zivilisten die nur ihre Toten vom Schlachtfeld holen wollten. Dramatik ist wohl ein ähnlich dehnbarer Begriff wie Doppelmoral.



Ja das war nicht nur dramatisch, sondern sehr schlimm!
Aber da du es ansprichst: Bei Wiki steht:
"..Die größtenteils nur unzureichend ausgerüsteten und ausgebildeten russischen Truppen fanden sich dabei in einem Guerillakrieg wieder, der Teile der Armee demoralisierte. Die tschetschenischen Separatisten wurden zudem von islamistischen Mujahideen aus verschiedenen arabischen Ländern unterstützt, ebenso wie von Freiwilligen der UNA-UNSO, einer anti-russischen, nationalistischen Gruppierung aus der Ukraine. .."

Aus heutiger Sicht wissen wir natürlich, dass die Mujahideen und die UNA-UNSO vom Westen (USA) unterstützt und aufgebaut wurden, es war auch nicht der einzige Konflikt, bei dem sie mit uns/für uns kämpften.
Merkwürdig ist da nur, warum es damals gut  und richtig war, dass der Westen Separatisten so tatkräftig unterstützte und in der Ukraine, wo es nicht unseren Interessen nützt, Separatismus etwas ganz schlimmes sein soll!
Komisch, dass du dich egal wo, egal wie immer drehst und wendest, anstatt Position zu beziehen zB. im Tschechenienkrieg die Aggressionen des Westens gegen das arme Russland zu verurteilen!
Entweder ist Separatiismus und deren Unterstützung gut und in Ordnung oder es ist falsch und verurteilungswürdig. Sich aber immer die Rosinen rauszupicken und gegen Russland zu hetzen, ist Doppelmoral!

Könnten  wir jetzt wieder zur Ukraine zurückkommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ist da nur, warum es damals gut  und richtig war, dass der Westen Separatisten so tatkräftig unterstützte und in der Ukraine, wo es nicht unseren Interessen nützt, Separatismus etwas ganz schlimmes sein soll!



Wie du schon richtig sagst, in der Ukraine nützen die Seperatisten dem Westen nichts und stehen ihm im Weg, bzw. nützen sie dort Russland. Folglich sind sie schlecht und schlimm. Nützen sie hingegen den eigenen Interessen (wie die Taliban in Afgahnistan der 1980er Jahre als Russland dort einmaschierte) sind sie gut, unterstützenswert und es gilt der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund, wie schon bei der Allianz zwischen USA, England und Russland und dem Nichtangriffspakt zwischen Russland und dem Deutschen Reich im 2ten Weltkrieg.

Und am Ende bleibt es für jene die die Augen nicht davor verschließen offenkundige Doppelmoral. Wer Europa und die USA in der Sache mit der Ukraine unterstützenswerter findet und moralisch integrer als Russland läuft schon mit zimlichen Scheuklappen durch die Welt. 
Hier geht es vorderkundig auf beiden Seiten ersteinmal um persöhnliche, sowie geopolitische Interessen und erst mit zimlichen Abstand, wen überhaupt, um die Menschen die dort leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Wenn du eine bessere Idee hast die Unterstüzung für die Seperatisten zu stoppen dann immer her damit.
> 
> Das russisch-amerikansiche Handelsvolumen wird wohl auch kaum nennenswert sein im Vergleich zu EU-Russland. Und die Volkswirtschaft Russlands ist wohl auch kaum mit Nordkorea oder die des Irans vergleichbar, womit bei Sanktionen für Putin mehr auf dem Spiel steht als für einen Diktator aus dem nahen Osten.



Der Iran ist ein ziemliches wirtschaftliches Schwergewicht im mittleren Osten - und das trotz jahrzehntelanger Sanktionen. Zwar nicht identisch zu Russland, aber deutlich näher an Russland, als an Nordkorea. Und die Isolierung Russlands und seiner Verbündeten (damals großteils aus Eigeninitiative) hat schon einmal zum Zusammenbruch eines Systems geführt.
Fakt ist einfach, dass abgeschottete Staaten im Vergleich zu einer globalisierten Wirtschaft massiv im Nachteil sind und über kurz oder lang eingehen - und in der Zwischenzeit keine echte Gefahr darstellen. (Verrückte mit Nuklearwaffen mal ausgenommen.)


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iran ist ein ziemliches wirtschaftliches Schwergewicht im mittleren Osten - und das trotz jahrzehntelanger Sanktionen. Zwar nicht identisch zu Russland, aber deutlich näher an Russland, als an Nordkorea. Und die Isolierung Russlands und seiner Verbündeten (damals großteils aus Eigeninitiative) hat schon einmal zum Zusammenbruch eines Systems geführt.
> Fakt ist einfach, dass abgeschottete Staaten im Vergleich zu einer globalisierten Wirtschaft massiv im Nachteil sind und über kurz oder lang eingehen - und in der Zwischenzeit keine echte Gefahr darstellen. (Verrückte mit Nuklearwaffen mal ausgenommen.)



Nun, ich finde es etwas sehr weit hergeholt zu sagen das die UDSSR und die mit ihr verbündeten Ostblockstaaten primär wegen der Isolierung zusammengebrochen seien. Da dürften ganz andere Gründe viel ausschlaggebender gewesen sein, wie Misswirtschaft, 5 Jahresplan, mangelnde zivile Industrie und Infrastruktur, Fixierung aufs Wettrüsten, keine stabile Währung wie der Dollar, riesieger Militäraparat und die damit verbundenen Kosten bei mangelnder wirtschaftlicher Leistung, sowie überwiegend wirtschaftlich schwache Handelspartner im Ostblock und weiteres.
Das die UDSSR und ihre Verbündeten den kalten Krieg langfristig verlieren würden war eigentlich bereits von Anfang an klar gewesen, die Frage war da weniger ob, sondern viel mehr wann.


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun, ich finde es etwas sehr weit hergeholt zu sagen das die UDSSR und die mit ihr verbündeten Ostblockstaaten primär wegen der Isolierung zusammengebrochen seien. Da dürften ganz andere Gründe viel ausschlaggebender gewesen sein, wie Misswirtschaft, 5 Jahresplan, mangelnde zivile Industrie und Infrastruktur, Fixierung aufs Wettrüsten, keine stabile Währung wie der Dollar, riesieger Militäraparat und die damit verbundenen Kosten bei mangelnder wirtschaftlicher Leistung, sowie überwiegend wirtschaftlich schwache Handelspartner im Ostblock und weiteres.
> Das die UDSSR und ihre Verbündeten den kalten Krieg langfristig verlieren würden war eigentlich bereits von Anfang an klar gewesen, die Frage war da weniger ob, sondern viel mehr wann.



Wobei meiner Meinung nach die Fixierung aufs Wettrüsten die Hauptursache war. Und die war ja dann auch mehr oder weniger aufgezwungen, weil man sich gezwungen sah, das Gleichgewicht gegenüber der USA herzustellen. 
Eigentlich so wie es auch momentan passiert. Die USA verlegen Unmengen an Kriegsgerät in den Ostblock und provozieren damit Russland. Und Russland baut bzw. renoviert deswegen seine ganze Kriegstechnik. Es werden Flugzeuge in Zusammenarbeit mit Indien gebaut, ältere Flugzeuge bekommen neue Elektronik eingebaut, Schiffe und U-Boote bekommen Upgrades und es werden neue gebaut. Neue Raketensysteme werden gebaut....und und und.
Und die etwas ältere Kriegstechnik wird ins Ausland verkauft.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2015)

So, es wird wieder spannend: Russland hat der Ukraine wiedermal den Gashahn zugedreht ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun, ich finde es etwas sehr weit hergeholt zu sagen das die UDSSR und die mit ihr verbündeten Ostblockstaaten primär wegen der Isolierung zusammengebrochen seien.



Und ich finde es weit hergeholt, davon zu reden, dass die anderen Ostblockstaaten verbündete waren. 
Wenn die nicht gemacht haben, was die Sowjetunion wollte, rollten Panzer an, siehe Prager Frühling.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich finde es weit hergeholt, davon zu reden, dass die anderen Ostblockstaaten verbündete waren.
> Wenn die nicht gemacht haben, was die Sowjetunion wollte, rollten Panzer an, siehe Prager Frühling.



Zumindest waren deren Regierungen in der Regel freiwillig verbündete Russlands, auch wen das Volk oft ehr eine Abneigung gegen den großen Bruder heckte, von daher ist die Rede von verbündeten Ostblockstaaten nicht perse verkehrt.


----------



## xNeo92x (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zumindest waren deren Regierungen in der Regel freiwillig verbündete Russlands, auch wen das Volk oft ehr eine Abneigung gegen den großen Bruder heckte, von daher ist die Rede von verbündeten Ostblockstaaten nicht perse verkehrt.



Es gibt immer Menschen, die gegen ein bestimmtes Land oder eine Union sind, obwohl die Regierung dafür ist.
Ist momentan in Europa genau so.

Jetzt liegt es an der ukr. Regierung:
Donezk erklärt umkämpftes Schirokino für demilitarisiert und appelliert an Kiew / Sputnik Deutschland - Nachrichten, Meinung, Radio


----------



## apap (1. Juli 2015)

Klar, nach dem 2. Weltkrieg haben sich Ostdeutsche, Ungarn, Tschechíen, Polen und Balten freiwillig nach Moskau gewandt und um den Komunismus gebettelt statt Demokratie und Wohlstand, ist ja nicht so dass er aufgezwungen wurde ....  Komisch die Ostblockstaaten als Verbündette anzusehen wenn es sie doch waren die zum Sturz der Sowjetunion beigetragen haben. 

Links gesinnte Menschen und Geschichte ... Volksverblödung lässt grüßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Klar, nach dem 2. Weltkrieg haben sich Ostdeutsche, Ungarn, Tschechíen, Polen und Balten freiwillig nach Moskau gewandt und um den Komunismus gebettelt statt Demokratie und Wohlstand, ist ja nicht so dass er aufgezwungen wurde ....  Komisch die Ostblockstaaten als Verbündette anzusehen wenn es sie doch waren die zum Sturz der Sowjetunion beigetragen haben.
> 
> Links gesinnte Menschen und Geschichte ... Volksverblödung lässt grüßen.



Gut das du es nicht geschnallt hast aber den Mund aufreißen willst. Die Regierungen in der DDR, Polen, Ungarn, ect. bestanden meist aus Leuten die in Russland im Exil waren, die waren also sehr wohl pro Moskau eingestellt und auch freiwillig mit Russland verbündet. In der Regel war es nur die Bevölkerung die meist wenig vom Ostblock gehalten hat. Die Länder waren also im Endeffekt durchaus verbündete Moskaus, weil den Ton haben die Regierungen angegeben und die waren auf Linie mit Moskau und ehr selten auf Konfrontationskurs.

Bleibt also zu dir abschließend nur zu sagen:

Klugscheißer und Geschichte ... Unfähigkeit zu denken und zu lesen lässt grüßen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun, ich finde es etwas sehr weit hergeholt zu sagen das die UDSSR und die mit ihr verbündeten Ostblockstaaten primär wegen der Isolierung zusammengebrochen seien. Da dürften ganz andere Gründe viel ausschlaggebender gewesen sein, wie Misswirtschaft, 5 Jahresplan, mangelnde zivile Industrie und Infrastruktur, Fixierung aufs Wettrüsten, keine stabile Währung wie der Dollar, riesieger Militäraparat und die damit verbundenen Kosten bei mangelnder wirtschaftlicher Leistung, sowie überwiegend wirtschaftlich schwache Handelspartner im Ostblock und weiteres.
> Das die UDSSR und ihre Verbündeten den kalten Krieg langfristig verlieren würden war eigentlich bereits von Anfang an klar gewesen, die Frage war da weniger ob, sondern viel mehr wann.



- Misswirtschaft, 5 Jahresplan: Das führt Volkswirtschaftlich nicht zu Verlusten, allenfalls zu Fehlverteilungen. Die Ostblockstaaten waren aber flächendeckend von Mangel betroffen, wenn man den Lebensstandard des Westens als Maßstab nimmt. Es wurde nicht das falsche produziert, sondern es mangelte ingesamt an vergleichbaren Produktionskapazitäten. (Primärwirtschaft nehme ich jetzt mal nicht mit rein. Da ist es vergleichsweise leicht, mehr Auswahl an Lebensmitteln zu haben, wenn man Afrika und Südamerika ausbeutet)
- mangelnde Industrie und Infrastruktur: Der Infrastruktur-Rückstand auf Westeuropa und USA war klein, verglichen mit dem Infrastrukturauf- und umbau, der insgesamt in der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jhd. stattfand. Der Ostblock ist zwar mit leichtem Rückstand gestartet, aber er konnte vor allem das Tempo nicht halten
- Wettrüsten/riesiger Militärapparat: Ist ein Element der Isolierung als zu kleine Einheit. Wenn man der Meinung ist, als kleiner Ostblock militärisch mit einem viel größeren globalen Kapitalismus mithalten zu wollen, dann überstrapaziert man seine knappen Ressourcen eben. Genau das gleiche würde auch sanktionierten Staaten passieren, wenn sie sich auf Rüstung konzentrieren würden.
- keine stabile Währung: Genaugenommen waren die Währungen innerhalb des Ostblockes hochstabil. Aber der war eben als Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft zu klein und damit, entgegen des globalen Kapitalismus, auf Außenhandel angewiesen

Es ist natürlich eine stark vereinfachte Sichtweise und ein ganz großer Faktor war auch einfach die geringe Pro-Kopf-Arbeitsleistung. Letztere war teilweise im Rahmen der besseren Lebensbedingungen (soll ja allen gutgehen im Kommunismus) gewollt, genauso wie die strukturelle Organisation der Wirtschaft (die zumindest theoretisch funktionieren kann und praktisch, wie gesagt, auch nicht wirklich viel verschwendet hat). Aber gerade im militärischen und in industriellen Bereichen hatte der Ostblock einfach immer stärker darunter zu leiden, dass er technischen Fortschritt nicht mitgehen konnte. Man war zu klein, um eine vergleichsbare Forschungsleistung zu erbringen und musste deswegen immer mehr entweder einkaufen oder aber Masse durch Klasse ersetzen. Und das ist keine nachhaltige Option, wenn man geringere Produktionskapazitäten hat.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zumindest waren deren Regierungen in der Regel freiwillig verbündete Russlands, auch wen das Volk oft ehr eine Abneigung gegen den großen Bruder heckte, von daher ist die Rede von verbündeten Ostblockstaaten nicht perse verkehrt.



Ich würde bei von außen stabilisierten Marionettenregierungen nicht von freiwilligen Verbündeten sprechen...


----------



## apap (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gut das du es nicht geschnallt hast aber den Mund aufreißen willst. Die Regierungen in der DDR, Polen, Ungarn, ect. bestanden meist aus Leuten die in Russland im Exil waren, die waren also sehr wohl pro Moskau eingestellt und auch freiwillig mit Russland verbündet. In der Regel war es nur die Bevölkerung die meist wenig vom Ostblock gehalten hat. Die Länder waren also im Endeffekt durchaus verbündete Moskaus, weil den Ton haben die Regierungen angegeben und die waren auf Linie mit Moskau und ehr selten auf Konfrontationskurs.
> 
> Bleibt also zu dir abschließend nur zu sagen:
> 
> Klugscheißer und Geschichte ... Unfähigkeit zu denken und zu lesen lässt grüßen.



Beim Prager Aufstand hatten die auch eine pro-russiche Regierung ? Oder in Jugoslawien ? Oder die Solidarnosc Bewegung aus Danzig ? Zudem, bei einem Jaruzelski oder Gomolka (sofern du übhaupt weisst wer das war) ist bis heute noch umstritten ob er ein hündchen Moskaus war oder nur so tat um seinem Volk bestmöglich über die schwere Zeit zu helfen. Ähnlich auch andere damalige Staatsoberhaupte die einerseits komunistisch veranlagt waren, aber andererseits klar antikomunistische Signale ausstrahlten. Da jedes Staatsoberhaupt wusste dass der Komunismus keinem Land gut tat ist davon auszugehen dass nicht jedes ein überzeugter Komunist war. In deiner Welt war es wohl zu jener Zeit überall gleich im Komunismus  

Jetzt sag mir bitte was anschließend...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Beim Prager Aufstand hatten die auch eine pro-russiche Regierung ? Oder in Jugoslawien ? Oder die Solidarnosc Bewegung aus Danzig ? Zudem, bei einem Jaruzelski oder Gomolka (sofern du übhaupt weisst wer das war) ist bis heute noch umstritten ob er ein hündchen Moskaus war oder nur so tat um seinem Volk bestmöglich über die schwere Zeit zu helfen. Ähnlich auch andere damalige Staatsoberhaupte die einerseits komunistisch veranlagt waren, aber andererseits klar antikomunistische Signale ausstrahlten. Da jedes Staatsoberhaupt wusste dass der Komunismus keinem Land gut tat ist davon auszugehen dass nicht jedes ein überzeugter Komunist war. In deiner Welt war es wohl zu jener Zeit überall gleich im Komunismus
> 
> Jetzt sag mir bitte was anschließend...



Du tust ja grade so als wäre es die Regel gewesen. 
Es gab Situationen wie in Prag ja. Allerdings war Prag zu dem Zeitpunkt auch wirtschaftlich noch hinter anderen Staaten des Ostblocks zurück, was an der stalinistischen Herrschaft des pro russischen Regiemes lag. Dagegen entluden sich Proteste des Vokes, über die schlechte Situation, und Moskau signalisierte das Prag selbst eine Lösung finden müsse, was zu einem Führungswechsel führte und am Ende fast in einer Loslösung Tschechiens aus dem Ostblock gemündet wäre, was Moskau nicht zulassen wollte und konnte, hätte es doch zu weiteren Aufständen in anderen Ländern und dem Abfall weiterer Ostblockstaaten führen können.
Aber sowas wie dort war trotzdem eine absolute Ausnahme und der Druck ging wie gesagt in erster Linie vom Volk aus.

Und es gab diverse Länder die wirtschaftlich und idiologisch in der Zeit nach Stalins tot eigene Wege gegangen sind, das war auch nicht von Moskau verboten. Wohin schließlich eine zu regiede wirtschaftliche Politik der herrschenden Politbüros führen konnte zeigten die Aufstände in Prag und auch schon zuvor 1953 in der DDR. Man versuchte also die Leute durch bessere Bedingungen für den Sozialismus und Kommunismus zu gewinnen, oft ehr bescheiden. Schafte es aber immerhin das sich Situationen wie der prager Frühling nicht wiederholten, was wohl aber auch daran lag das den meisten Menschen danach klar gewesen sein dürfte das Moskau keine Abspaltung dulden würde.
Russland selbst war nur wichtig das man idiologisch und politisch an einem "Strang" zog, was man auch tat, schließlich sicherte Moskau den dortigen Regierungen die Legitimation ihrer Herrschaft.
Im Grunde etwas Zuckerbrot und Peitsche, Zuckerbrot durch ein paar Zugeständnisse und Peitsche wen man zuviel wollte.


----------



## apap (2. Juli 2015)

Russland lies sich in erster Linie mit vollen Güterwagons versorgen, und Tonnen an Rohstoffen wie Braunkohle die man schön im Kaukasus versenkte. Nahrung wurde auch für Russland produziert, eher war das der Sinn der Unterjochung. Nur ideologisch ist fürn Weihnachtsmann, die bittere Realität war eine aus Moskau gelenkte Planwirtschaft bzw aberwitzige Wirtschaftsreformen nach russischen Muster. Dagegen lieferte Russland Waffen und rüstette die Armeen seiner kleinen Brüder aus, die sie niemals gebraucht hätten weil niemand den Westen als ideologischen Feind ansah. 

Der Prager Frühling war nicht der erste und der letzte Großaufstand. In fast allen europäischen Ostblockstaaten waren Generalstreiks im 10 Jahresrhytmus die Normalität, vorallem die Polen haben sich regelmäßig erhoben. Ganze Nationen wurden ausgebeutet und kaputtgewirtschaftet, bis das sinnloseste System der Menscheitsgeschichte letztlich in sich selbst implodierte.  Nach dem Fall sah man doch erst das Ausmaß nach Jahrzehnten unter russischer Führung, ein Desaster dass Europa nicht wieder erleben will weshalb man Russland, aber auch dank der gegenwärtigen Politik Putins, immer als ein unzurchnungsfähiges Land erachten wird und nur den Status eines entfernten Partners geben wird. Europa ist reich an Erfahrung im Punkto Nähe zu Russland, das einzige was uns verbindet sind die Gasverträge...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Nach dem Fall sah man doch erst das Ausmaß nach Jahrzehnten unter russischer Führung, ein Desaster dass Europa nicht wieder erleben will weshalb man Russland, aber auch dank der gegenwärtigen Politik Putins, *immer als ein unzurchnungsfähiges Land * erachten wird und nur den Status eines entfernten Partners geben wird. Europa ist reich an Erfahrung im Punkto Nähe zu Russland, das einzige was uns verbindet sind die Gasverträge...



Also bei einer solchen Einstellung haben es unsere Medien und unserere Polititk nicht schwer ihren Kurz durchzuziehen. Das perfekte Wahlvolk.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Russland lies sich in erster Linie mit vollen Güterwagons versorgen, und Tonnen an Rohstoffen wie Braunkohle die man schön im Kaukasus versenkte. Nahrung wurde auch für Russland produziert, eher war das der Sinn der Unterjochung. Nur ideologisch ist fürn Weihnachtsmann, die bittere Realität war eine aus Moskau gelenkte Planwirtschaft bzw aberwitzige Wirtschaftsreformen nach russischen Muster. Dagegen lieferte Russland Waffen und rüstette die Armeen seiner kleinen Brüder aus, die sie niemals gebraucht hätten weil niemand den Westen als ideologischen Feind ansah.



Na dann wa, "Heil den USA!" 
Die sind ja auch soviel besser und der Westen idiologisch auch überhaupt nicht im Vergleich zur ehemaligen UDSSR total versift. 

Falls es jemanden interessiert, diese ZDF Doku zur US-Stützpunktspolitik ist äußerst interessant und bezeichnend dafür wie die USA versuchen ihre Feindbilder aufzubauen und zu verkaufen, sowie worauf ihre Politik absieht und wie sie ihre Rolle und Ziele definieren und interpretieren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ig3uvSnvCFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Alleine der erste Satz. 
1940 -- also vor Eintritt in den Krieg -- hatten sie 174.000 Soldaten.
1945 -- als zum Ende der Kriegshandlungen -- waren es 12 Millionen.
Ist doch auch kein Wunder, dass es zum Ende hin so viele waren. 
Den Rest der Doku spare ich mir daher mal.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alleine der erste Satz.
> 1940 -- also vor Eintritt in den Krieg -- hatten sie 174.000 Soldaten.
> 1945 -- als zum Ende der Kriegshandlungen -- waren es 12 Millionen.
> Ist doch auch kein Wunder, dass es zum Ende hin so viele waren.
> Den Rest der Doku spare ich mir daher mal.



Dieser Satz soll lediglich verdeutlichen welches militärische Potenzial in den USA steckt. Aber es ist immer einfach sich etwas hinzubiegen das man es als lächerlich empfindet und so die Chance zu entziehen das man doch noch was interessantes draus erfahren könnte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2015)

Wieso hinbiegen?
Der Satz ist einfasch nur dämlich.
Logisch, dass vor Eintritt des Krieges die Mannstärke deutlich geringer ist als zum Ende des Krieges. Dieser Satz zeigt nichts anderes als dass der Autor Vorurteile schüren will.
Und anhand dessen spare ich mir den Rest einfach, weils ja kaum besser werden kann.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2015)

"Militaerisches Potenzial" definiert sich nicht allein ueber die Zahl von Buergern in Uniform (weil die nichts ueber ihre Qualifikation aussagt) oder Menge an Kriegsgeraet (weil dessen Zustand variieren kann). Als groesste Armee wird heute z. B. die chinesische angesehen, die der USA kommt auf Platz 2, danach folgt Indien und dann Russland - dicht gefolgt von Nordkorea. Ueber deren tatsaechliche Schlagkraft sagt das aber nicht zwingend etwas aus.

Was die "Stuetzpunktpolitik" angeht - Russland unterhaelt 25 Basen in 9 ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken und hat Ambitionen auf Basen in Suedamerika (nicht ganz zufaellig bemueht sich Obama aktuell wohl um einen Relaunch der Beziehungen zu Kuba) und im asiatischen Raum. Im Kontext des aktuellen russischen Gebarens und vor dem Hintergrund der "Medwedew"-Doktrin aus dem Jahr 2008 koennte man da durchaus auch eine Strategie hineinprojezieren. Was hier aber sofort fuer reflexartige Buh-Rufe und "machen die Amis doch auch"-Schreie sorgen wuerde ...


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also bei einer solchen Einstellung haben es unsere Medien und unserere Polititk nicht schwer ihren Kurz durchzuziehen. Das perfekte Wahlvolk.



Meine Einstellung über den Komunismus resultiert aber nicht aus den Medien, sondern aus dem Zuhören derer die ihn erlebten, und den historischen Tatsachen. Um sich zu bilden braucht man keine Glotze...  

Und im Gegenteil, wenn ich mir den heorischen antiwestlichen Hass bei Sputnik oder RT anschaue den Russen zu 90% ausgesetzt sind, mache ich mir viel mehr Sorgen über die Zurchenungsfähigkeit der Russen und nicht die unsere...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> "Militaerisches Potenzial" definiert sich nicht allein ueber die Zahl von Buergern in Uniform (weil die nichts ueber ihre Qualifikation aussagt) oder Menge an Kriegsgeraet (weil dessen Zustand variieren kann). Als groesste Armee wird heute z. B. die chinesische angesehen, die der USA kommt auf Platz 2, danach folgt Indien und dann Russland - dicht gefolgt von Nordkorea. Ueber deren tatsaechliche Schlagkraft sagt das aber nicht zwingend etwas aus.
> 
> Was die "Stuetzpunktpolitik" angeht - Russland unterhaelt 25 Basen in 9 ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken und hat Ambitionen auf Basen in Suedamerika (nicht ganz zufaellig bemueht sich Obama aktuell wohl um einen Relaunch der Beziehungen zu Kuba) und im asiatischen Raum. Im Kontext des aktuellen russischen Gebarens und vor dem Hintergrund der "Medwedew"-Doktrin aus dem Jahr 2008 koennte man da durchaus auch eine Strategie hineinprojezieren. Was hier aber sofort fuer reflexartige Buh-Rufe und "machen die Amis doch auch"-Schreie sorgen wuerde ...



Mit dem Unterschied, dass es bei den "Amis" aber auch über 700 Stützpunkte sind und fast das 6-7fache am Militärbuget. Und wenn ich mir so die ganzen Krieg seit Ende des Kalten Krieges angucke die geführt wurden, auch da steht der "Ami" schlechter da, als der "Russe".



apap schrieb:


> Meine Einstellung über den Komunismus resultiert aber nicht aus den Medien, sondern aus dem Zuhören derer die ihn erlebten, und den historischen Tatsachen. Um sich zu bilden braucht man keine Glotze...



Russland hat seit 24 Jahren keinen Kommunismus mehr als Staatsform.



apap schrieb:


> Und im Gegenteil, wenn ich mir den heorischen antiwestlichen Hass bei Sputnik oder RT anschaue den Russen zu 90% ausgesetzt sind, mache ich mir viel mehr Sorgen über die Zurchenungsfähigkeit der Russen und nicht die unsere...



Naja nicht schlimmer, als das was Amerikaner auf Fox News konsumieren.


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Joa und was willst du mir damit sagen ?  Dennoch leben Menschen die in ihm lebten und erzählen wir es war, oder nicht ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

Und was bringt mir das Wissen um einen Staatsform die es seit 24 Jahren in Russland nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Es spart dir das Fragen weshalb Menschen zur totalitären Systemen (und ihren propagierten Witzmedien) kritisch stehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

Ich wiederhole mich. Russland ist seit 24 Jahren nicht mehr kommunistisch. Btw. was ist an russischen Propaganda eigentlich besser/schlechter als an westlicher?


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Die dass wir praktisch keine betreiben und Russland dagegen schon, undzwar volle Kanne gegen uns.


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Der Komunismus ist seit 24 Jahren vorbei aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

Er bestimmt aber nicht die akutelle Politik in Russland. Die ist kapitalistisch geprägt, genau wie bei uns.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Die dass wir praktisch keine betreiben und Russland dagegen schon, undzwar volle Kanne gegen uns.



Genau, nur der pöse Russe betreibt Propaganda und der Westen auch überhaupt nicht. 
Sag mal, das glaubst du doch wohl nicht im Ernst oder?
Oder was sind für dich Aussagen der aus den USA wie Zitat: "Es ist nicht in Ordnung in fremde Länder einzumaschieren!" (Selbst aber ist man in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten immer wieder in diverse Länder einmaschiert)
Oder Zitat: "Russland stellt mit seinen gegen homosexuellen gerichteten Gesetzen einmal mehr unter Beweis wie undemokratisch und anti-freiheitlich es ist!" (Selbst aber hat man es in Jahrzehnten nicht geschaft etwas gegen Diskreminierung und Rassissmus von Schwarzen zu machen und auch keine gesteigerten Bestrebungen mehr in der Hinsicht. In den USA werden Schwarze erschossen, gegen entsprechende Beamte nicht ermittelt und bekommen schwarze Amerikaner viel ehr Höststrafen als weiße Amerikaner.)
Oder Zitat: "Es ist erschüternd wie der Kremel Opositionelle einfach verschwinden lässt." (Selbst aber hat man während des kalten Krieges diverse Menschen nach bester Stasimanier in Gefängnissen verschwinden und überwachen lassen sobald sie bekennende Kommunisten waren. Außerdem verschwinden noch heute Menschen in den USA sobald sie Muslime sind in Gefängnissen und werden dort der Folter ausgesetzt. Nachher wen sie wieder auftauchen stellt sich dann oft raus, tja, war unschuldig, aber wayne, wir taten das für unsere Sicherheit und treten dafür Rechte mit den Füßen...)

Wen man also selbst nicht wesentlich besser agiert als sein Gegenüber was ist man dann? Kein Heuchler? Niemand der Propaganda betreibt?
Der Westen und allen vorran die USA betreiben Propaganda in mindestens genauso großen Stil wie Russland und sind dort nicht einen deut besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Die dass wir praktisch keine betreiben und Russland dagegen schon, undzwar volle Kanne gegen uns.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hufeisenplan
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brutkastenlüge
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begründung_für_den_Irakkrieg

Hier kannst du dich wunderbar weiterbilden. Ich denke Wikipedia ist ja auch frei von dem Vorwurf, russische Propaganda zu betreiben.

PS: Bei diesen drei durch Lügen des Westens begangenen Angriffskriegen sind zwischen ca. 115.000 - 650.000 Menschen gestorben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte es geht hier um die Ukraine und nicht um Irak oder ähnliches


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht hier um die Ukraine und nicht um Irak oder ähnliches



Es geht in dem Zusammenhang auch um die "russische" Propaganda in der Ukraine. Das man da auch aufzeigt das nicht nur Russland propagandistisch agiert ist also durchaus themenzusammenhängend. 
Den anscheinend gibt es hier wirklich Leute die noch glauben der Westen würde keine Propaganda benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den anscheinend gibt es hier wirklich Leute die noch glauben der Westen würde keine Propaganda benutzen.



Jedenfalls nichts so offensichtliche.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Juli 2015)

Jedes Land macht Propaganda. Egal welches.  Von daher habe ich schon immer geschrieben, das wir uns nicht ein Bild machen können  wenn wir nicht selber vor Ort sind, und es selber sehen und erleben


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nichts so offensichtliche.



Also die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Vorfeld des Irakkriegs 2003 war so offensichtlich, dass schon damals niemand ernsthaft daran geglaubt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jedes Land macht Propaganda. Egal welches.  Von daher habe ich schon immer geschrieben, das wir uns nicht ein Bild machen können  wenn wir nicht selber vor Ort sind, und es selber sehen und erleben



Und selbst da bist du nicht gefeilt davor irgendwelcher Propaganda zu erliegen, da Propaganda heutzutage bis auf die localste Ebene betrieben wird und die Meinung der meisten Menschen heute nicht selten selbst vor Ort in so einer Krisenregion propagandistisch geprägt ist.


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er bestimmt aber nicht die akutelle Politik in Russland. Die ist kapitalistisch geprägt, genau wie bei uns.



Kapitalistisch ja ? Ich weiss nicht was daran kapitalistisch sein soll wenn vlt 40 Firmen sich über 70% der Industrie teilen. Was man in Russland als normal erachtet nennt sich bei uns Mafia. Der Wettbewerb exystiert in Russland doch garnicht, sondern nur eine moderne Form der Diktatur.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Vorfeld des Irakkriegs 2003 war so offensichtlich, dass schon damals niemand ernsthaft daran geglaubt hat.



Genau, und die Medien haben es kritisiert genau so wie deutsche Politiker. So viel zur Propaganda in Deutschland ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Kapitalistisch ja ? Ich weiss nicht was daran kapitalistisch sein soll wenn vlt 40 Firmen sich über 70% der Industrie teilen. Was man in Russland als normal erachtet nennt sich bei uns Mafia. Der Wettbewerb exystiert in Russland doch garnicht, sondern nur eine moderne Form der Diktatur.



Ich bin es ja müßig zu fragen, aber Quellen?

Moderne Dikatatur ja? Tötet der russische Präsident reihenweise Menschen per Drohnen ohne Richterurteil? Steckt der russische Präsident reihenweise Menschen in ein Konzentrationslager auf Kuba ohne Anklage, ohne Zugang zu Anwälten, ohne Möglichkeit der Haftprüfung?

Aber Russland ist böse oder?



apap schrieb:


> Genau, und die Medien haben es kritisiert genau so wie deutsche Politiker. So viel zur Propaganda in Deutschland ....



Der amerikanische Außenminister hat vor der UN die ganze Welt belogen. Es sind wegen diesem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg hunderttausend unschudliger Iraker ermordet worden. Aber ja Russland ist der böse auf der Welt.


----------



## apap (5. Juli 2015)

Quellen sind Dokus die ich mir so über die Jahre angeschaut habe, oder Debatten im TV noch lange vor der Ukrainekrise. Verbuche das mal ruhig als Bildung denn über Russlands Schattenwelt hinter den Märkten gab es schon viel zu hören. Im Kern wird der Markt klein gehalten damit er ja in Hand russicher Konzerne bleibt. An der Stelle eine kleine Verbesserung so viel ich weiss waren es sogar nur 28 Großunternehmen die sich in Russland zB den Markt für Metalle teilen. Lange her geht aber in die Richtung, Sabotage, Erpressung, Manipulationen usw. Mafia eben. 

Ja die USA sind Imperialisten, und zielen bei ihren Interessen auch auf Konflikte ab. Russland macht es aber nicht besser, besitzt nur lediglich ein kleineres Budget um seine Interessen global zu vertreten so wie die USA. Allerdings hat die USA nie feindselig in Europa seinen Einfluss versucht zu vergößern so wie Russland. Was die Frage nach Freund und Feind aus unserer Perspektive, wohl recht eindeutig klärt.

Der rusische President tötet Kritiker, wogegen der amerikanische sie am meisten fürchtet. Diktatur und Demokratie...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Quellen sind Dokus die ich mir so über die Jahre angeschaut habe, oder Debatten im TV noch lange vor der Ukrainekrise. Verbuche das mal ruhig als Bildung denn über Russlands Schattenwelt hinter den Märkten gab es schon viel zu hören. Im Kern wird der Markt klein gehalten damit er ja in Hand russicher Konzerne bleibt. An der Stelle eine kleine Verbesserung so viel ich weiss waren es sogar nur 28 Großunternehmen die sich in Russland zB den Markt für Metalle teilen. Lange her geht aber in die Richtung, Sabotage, Erpressung, Manipulationen usw. Mafia eben.



Nochmal Quellen?



apap schrieb:


> Ja die USA sind Imperialisten, und zielen bei ihren Interessen auch auf Konflikte ab. Russland macht es aber nicht besser, besitzt nur lediglich ein kleineres Budget um seine Interessen global zu vertreten so wie die USA. Allerdings hat die USA nie feindselig in Europa seinen Einfluss versucht zu vergößern so wie Russland. Was die Frage nach Freund und Feind aus unserer Perspektive, wohl recht eindeutig klärt.



Achso also doch, in deiner Logik gibt es guten Krieg und bösen Krieg. Übrigens liegt der Kosovo eigentlich in Europa? Hat da nicht die NATO unter Führung der USA einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg geführt? 



apap schrieb:


> Der rusische President tötet Kritiker, wogegen der amerikanische sie am meisten fürchtet. Diktatur und Demokratie...



Drohnenmorde, ein Konzentrationslager auf Kuba, millionenfache Überwachung der eigenen Bürger. Musterdemokratie die USA,


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Vorfeld des Irakkriegs 2003 war so offensichtlich, dass schon damals niemand ernsthaft daran geglaubt hat.



Und den gleichen Leuten nimmt man ab, dass sie die 9/11 Sache perfekt vertuscht haben? 
Außerdem war das eine Fälschung von Seiten der USA, was hat das mit der westlichen Welt zu tun? Schröder hat ja klipp und klar gesagt, dass er bei der Aktion nicht mitmachen wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juli 2015)

Der Thread ist aufgrund von Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Personenbezogene Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen. Wie immer gilt: Aussagen sind zu belegen und zu begründen. Pauschale Verweise auf Google reichen nicht aus.

*B2T*


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Karuzo,
> 
> brauchst du auch Links dafür dass die Sonne Zentrum des Planetensystems  ist ? Wenn wir so verfahren bekommt das ein Touch von Kindergarten.  Sofern dir also nicht bewust ist dass Russlands Wirtschaft in Hand  ogranisierter Kriminalität ist, dann recherchiere selbst oder halt die  Gusche denn ich meine das ist allseitsbekannt.



Ja  genauso wie bekannt ist das es auch in den USA Wirtschaftskriminalität  gab und gibt. Es mögen die Methoden verschieden sein, aber am Ende  bleibt beides Kriminalität.



apap schrieb:


> Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist muss man auch erwähnen  dass ein großer Teil der 27 Millionen toten Russen Ukrainer waren, wo  nach meinem Wissen der mit-grausamste Teil des 2. WK tobte. Und wenn man  noch ehrlicher ist sollte man in Betracht ziehen dass Russland den  zweiten Weltkrieg mitentfachte durch den Angriff auf Polen und den  Stalin-Hitlerpakt.



Ja blos gut das England und  Frankreich auch garnichts dazu beigetragen haben indem sie Hitler immer  wieder nachgaben und Polen nach Hitlers angriff im Stich ließen und blos  gut das die USA und England sich auch garnicht später mit Stalin  zusammen getan haben.
Und wollen wir auch nicht vergessen das die USA  nicht wenige Juden die sich in die USA flüchteten einfach wieder zurück  nach Europa geschickt haben und so ihren Tot besiegelt haben.
Ja und  vieleicht sollte man sogar mal in betracht ziehen das Frankreich und  England mit dem "Frieden von Versailles", und desen Bedingungen, mit den  Grundstein für den späteren Erfolg der NSDAP und den 2ten Weltkrieg gelegt haben.

Dreck  am Stecken haben alle Seiten, Russland nicht mehr als alle  anderen europäischen Großmächte und sicher auch nicht weniger als die  USA.
Russland da mehr demonisieren zu wollen als Frankreich, England,  Italien, oder die USA ist einfach nur lachhaft und zeigt eigentlich nur  wie klein und zweidimensional dein Weltbild ist.



apap schrieb:


> Und amerikanische Erfolgsmodelle ... frage mal  lieber die Japaner, Taiwaner und Südkoreaner was sie vom Kapitlaismus  halten. Schon abgesehen von Westeuropa ...



Der Feudalismus war auch jahrhunderte lang erfolgreich und trotzdem  war er alles andere als beliebt, Beliebtheit an Erfolg knüpfen zu  wollen, tut mir leid, das lächerlich.
Es gibt momentan leider keine  Alternative zum Kaptialismus, das heißt aber nicht das der Kapitalismus  eine faire, beliebte und unanfechtbare Form des wirtschaftens wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2015)

Mit zweierlei MaÃŸ: Daumenschrauben fÃ¼r Griechenland – Geldgeschenke fÃ¼r die Ukraine | RT Deutsch

Schuldenschnitt für die Ukraine | Telepolis

Aber der Westen wird doch nicht etwa mit zweierlei Maß messen?


----------



## Anticrist (6. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal Quellen?



Als Russlandkenner sollte dir der Begriff "Raider" bekannst sein. Das ist mittlerweile als eigenes Wort eingeführt worden und bezeichnet eine feindliche Übernahme mit Hilfe korrupter Beamter
Solche Dinge sind in Russland so alltäglich wie das bewaffnete einreiten bei der (meist ausländischen) Konkurrenz um diese einzuschüchtern.
Sowas nennt man bei uns "mafiöse Strukturen" ...

PS:
10 Sekunden Google, 2 Berichte über eben genanntes
INVESTOREN: Feindlichste Übernahmen - DER SPIEGEL 35/2007 

Kapitalismus brutal - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juli 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Als Russlandkenner sollte dir der Begriff "Raider" bekannst sein. Das ist mittlerweile als eigenes Wort eingeführt worden und bezeichnet eine feindliche Übernahme mit Hilfe korrupter Beamter
> Solche Dinge sind in Russland so alltäglich wie das bewaffnete einreiten bei der (meist ausländischen) Konkurrenz um diese einzuschüchtern.
> Sowas nennt man bei uns "mafiöse Strukturen" ...
> 
> ...



Klar ist mit der Begriff bekannt. Aber darum ging es mir nicht. Derjenige der etwas behauptet, hat auf Anfrage Quellen zu liefern. Das hat ja auch die Moderation so gesehen:



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt: Aussagen sind zu belegen und zu begründen. Pauschale Verweise auf Google reichen nicht aus.



PS: Aus den Artikel lese ich deutlich heraus, dass die Staatsorgane dieses Treiben nicht gerne sehen, und insbesondere die Hardliner um Putin, die Strafen gegen solche Subjekte verschärfen wollen. Von einer staatlichen Lenkung kann also eben nicht die Rede sein.

Außerdem, Schutzgelderpressung und feindliche Übernahmen findest du bei uns auch zu hauf. Versuch mal ne Bar auf der Reeperbahn zu eröffenen und berichte dann von deinen Erlebnissen. Insbesondere wie der Staat dich geschützt hat.


----------



## Anticrist (6. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem, Schutzgelderpressung und feindliche Übernahmen findest du bei uns auch zu hauf. Versuch mal ne Bar auf der Reeperbahn zu eröffenen und berichte dann von deinen Erlebnissen. Insbesondere wie der Staat dich geschützt hat.



Was sollen die Staatsorgane denn sonst tun? Sollen sie einfach sagen "Tja, thats Russia" .. dann wäre auch der letzte Investor weg... Natürlich muss sich ein Staat zum Kampf gegen Korruption bekennen.. die Frage ist, ob es bei Lippenbekenntnissen bleibt. Siehe Russland.. hier sind durch die Kontrolleure lediglich die Schmiergelder gestiegen, da eine zusätzliche Ebene an Bürokraten geschmiert werden muss.

Du vermischt außerdem Grad 2 Dinge die nichts mit einander zu tun haben.. das eine ist ein korrupter Staat, das andere (Reeperbahn) die Schwäche eines Rechtsstaats gegenüber organisierter Schwerstkriminalität.
Natürlich schützt dich der Staat, das hilft dir aber wenig, wenn dir maskierte Rocker die Beine brechen, dein Lokal auseinander nehmen und dir im Zweifel mit Tötung drohen, wenn du nicht tust was sie sagen.. davor kann dich kein (Rechts)staat der Welt effektiv schützen.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Juli 2015)

Interessantes Interview:
"Niemand hat gesagt, dass das hier russisches Territorium werden soll" | Telepolis

EDIT:
Für die, die es wirklich interessiert. Hier ein paar gute Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/Grishanov/videos

EDIT2:
Ukraine: Machtprobe zwischen Zentralstaat und dem Rechten Sektor | Telepolis


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2015)

Jetzt scheint zu kommen was so kommen musste. Wie es scheint proben im Westen der Ukraine nun die Rechten-Garden, welche von der ukrainischen Regierung für den Kampf im Donbass mit Waffen ausgerüstet wurden, den Aufstand gegen die ukrainische Regierung.
In einem Manifest bezeichneten sie die ukrainische Regierung als Besatzungsmacht und erklärten ihr indirekt den Krieg.
In der Provinzhauptstadt Mukatschewe griffen die rechten Garden Sicherheitskräfte an und verletzten mehrere von ihnen schwer, bevor sie von den Sicherheitskräften zurückgeschlagen werden konnten.
Die ukrainische Regierung hat daraufhin Truppen der Armee in die Region verlegt um gegen die Rechten vorzugehen.

Damit sieht sich die Ukraine nun mit 2 Fronten konfrontiert, auf der einen Seite die Seperatisten in der Ostukraine und auf der anderen Seite rechte Freikorps in der Westukraine.

Quelle: Ukraine droht neuer Konflikt, diesmal*an*der Westgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Tja, ich habe es schon geahnt das es so kommen musste als die Ukraine zu Beginn des Konfliktes im Donbass die Rechten mit Waffen ausgestattet hat. Die Ukraine schwächelt, es war mmn. absehbar das die Rechten die Schwäche der Ukraine ausnutzen würden um den Versuch zu starten die Macht zu ergreifen.
Es ist halt eine dumme Idee staatsfeindliche Kräfte wie die Rechten mit Waffen auszurüsten und zu meinen das diese diese nicht gegen einen einsetzen würden.

*edit* Ok, übersehen, xNeo92x hat dazu heute schon einen Artikel verlinkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

Tja jetzt holt das Regime in Kiew die eigene Vergangenheit ein.

Die Leute vom Rechten Sektor waren nützliche Idioten zur Machtbeschaffung. Aber jetzt wollen sie mehr und werden unbequem.

Irgendwie drängt sich der Vergleich mit der SA gerade zu auf? Ob es in der Ukraine auch bald eine Nacht der langen Messer gibt?


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Die Ukraine ist noch sehr weit entfernt davon so national  und rechts zu werden, wie Russland es ist. Im Falle der Beitrittsbemühungen zur EU wird sich das Land so oder so bemühen hier gegenzuwirken und abzubauen. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht dass die ukrainische Führung rechtsgesinnte Parteien europaweit finanziell so unterstützt, wie Putin es tut. Da wären die NPD, die französische Rechtspartei und die in Ungarn, die dankend Finanzspritzen aus dem Kreml annehmen und aus logischer Annahme mit dem Ziel ihre Systeme zu Hause zu destabilisieren. Aber in Kiew will Putin "nur" den Faschismus bekämpften, obwohl die meisten Rechtsgesinnten Menschen (40% etwa?) in Russland leben bzw Russen sind.

Ist er nicht ein Engel ?


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Juli 2015)

@apap
Beweise?


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Hier auf die schnelle, 
AfD und Front National: Putin umwirbt Europas Rechtspopulisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE ansonsten ist Google voll mit derartigen Berichten. Zudem sollte man solche Eckdaten verstehen sofern man mitdiskutieren will, sonst könnte es peinlich werden wie für dich gerade. 

PS: Habe den Support gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ein Politischer Thread nicht wegen dem Kindergartenniveau unpolitischer User leiden darf. Behauptungen welche aus ofizieller Berichterstattung kommen sollten somit nicht jedes mal als richtig erwiesen werden bei Behauptung, sondern von einer Gegenpartei erst als unwahr bewiesen werden. Das ermöglicht einen flüssigeren Austausch mit einem etwas höheren Niveau als Nationalisten ihn gewohnt sind. Screenshots aus dem Gesprächsverlauf vor 7 Tagen habe ich ebenfalls mitgesandt so wie die letzte Behauptung des hier zuständigen Mods. 
Gruß


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> @apap
> Beweise?



Gegenbeweise ?


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Hier auf die schnelle,
> AfD und Front National: Putin umwirbt Europas Rechtspopulisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE ansonsten ist Google voll mit derartigen Berichten. Zudem sollte man solche Eckdaten verstehen sofern man mitdiskutieren will, sonst könnte es peinlich werden wie für dich gerade.
> 
> PS: Habe den Support gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ein Politischer Thread nicht wegen dem Kindergartenniveau unpolitischer User leiden darf. Behauptungen welche aus ofizieller Berichterstattung kommen sollten somit nicht jedes mal als richtig erwiesen werden bei Behauptung, sondern von einer Gegenpartei erst als unwahr bewiesen werden. Das ermöglicht einen flüssigeren Austausch mit einem etwas höheren Niveau als Nationalisten ihn gewohnt sind. Screenshots aus dem Gesprächsverlauf vor 7 Tagen habe ich ebenfalls mitgesandt so wie die letzte Behauptung des hier zuständigen Mods.
> Gruß




"Schürt Befürchtungen....Angeblich... Wie die BILD erfahren hat..."

Das ist nichts weiter als ein Hetz-Artikel ohne einen einzigen standfesten Nachweiß!

Für mein Nachfragen schäme ich mich keinesfalls. Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst 
Bei der Sachlage und manipuliertem Journalismus, ist es derzeit mehr als Verständlich nach Quellen und Beweisen zu fragen.
Da kannst du dich bei dem Support so lange ausheulen wie du willst.


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> (...)ohne einen einzigen standfesten Nachweiß!



Hast Du denn unverueckbare Beweise fuer das



xNeo92x schrieb:


> (...)proamerikanische Nazi-Regime(...)



?

Von russischen Staatsmedien mal abgesehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. Juli 2015)

@JePe hat er natürlich nicht, aber da seine Quellen die einzigen sind, welche er akzeptiert istver doch ausreichend belegt


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du denn unverueckbare Beweise fuer das
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ääähh, der Artikel an sich ist doch schon der Beweis. Es werden nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, die man nicht nachweisen kann. Kooperation mit der AfD, gute Beziehungen zur Jobbik-Partei etc.
Und dann wird auch noch Russland als Insekt degradiert ("...streckt seine Fühler aus...").
Und um den Quark zu schreiben, brauchen die zwei Leute 


Und in Bezug auf das "proamerikanische Nazi-Regime": Wenn man für einen Umsturz nachweisbar den Rechten Sektor benutzt, ihn in die Armee einfügt, diverse US Politiker die Marionetten durchfüttern und die ukr. Regierung dann auch noch nach militärischer Hilfe bettelt, dann ist die Bezeichnung mehr als berechtigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Hier auf die schnelle,
> AfD und Front National: Putin umwirbt Europas Rechtspopulisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE ansonsten ist Google voll mit derartigen Berichten.



1. Jede Menge eventuell. Nicht viel konkretes. 2. Das sind alles demokratische, politische Parteien. 
Die Sowoboda Partei und der Rechte Sektor in der Ukraine hingegen sind offen rechtsextrem. Ich habe weder die AFD noch die Front National mit Nazisymbolen aufmarschieren sehen. 

Die Sowoboda Partei und der Rechte Sektor hingegen schon.

https://www.google.de/search?q=swob...ChMI67zw9t7cxgIVxoksCh1mtgjL&biw=1920&bih=946

https://www.google.de/search?q=swob...920&bih=946#tbm=isch&q=ukraine+rechter+sektor

3. Selbst die Partei „Die Linke“ hält die Politik des Westens gegen Russland falsch.

DIE LINKE: Sanktionen gegen Russland: kopf- und konzeptionslose EU-FÃ¼hrung

Glaubst du ernsthaft, eine Partei wie „Die Linke“ würde sich für Nazis einsetzen?



apap schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man solche Eckdaten verstehen sofern man mitdiskutieren will, sonst könnte es peinlich werden wie für dich gerade.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat ein Moderator, diesen Punkt aber genau * anders * entschieden, sprich du musst Beweise liefern, nicht ich muss mich in deine Behauptungen einlsen.



apap schrieb:


> PS: Habe den Support gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass ein Politischer Thread nicht wegen dem Kindergartenniveau unpolitischer User leiden darf.



Sagte der User, der andere User als „Troll“ verunglimpft. Lass mich raten, wenn du das machst, ist es kein Kindergartenniveau.



apap schrieb:


> Behauptungen welche aus ofizieller Berichterstattung kommen sollten somit nicht jedes mal als richtig erwiesen werden bei Behauptung, sondern von einer Gegenpartei erst als unwahr bewiesen werden.



Gott existiert. Das steht in einem Jahrtausend alten Buch. Beweise du mir doch erstmal, dass Gott nicht existiert. 

Merkst du was?



apap schrieb:


> Das ermöglicht einen flüssigeren Austausch mit einem etwas höheren Niveau als Nationalisten ihn gewohnt sind. Screenshots aus dem Gesprächsverlauf vor 7 Tagen habe ich ebenfalls mitgesandt so wie die letzte Behauptung des hier zuständigen Mods.
> Gruß



Ist aber auch gemein, dass dich ein Moderator auf die Einhaltung der Regeln hingewiesen hat. Ergo muss der Moderator schuld sein, nicht du.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist noch sehr weit entfernt davon so national  und rechts zu werden, wie Russland es ist. Im Falle der Beitrittsbemühungen zur EU wird sich das Land so oder so bemühen hier gegenzuwirken und abzubauen. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht dass die ukrainische Führung rechtsgesinnte Parteien europaweit finanziell so unterstützt, wie Putin es tut. Da wären die NPD, die französische Rechtspartei und die in Ungarn, die dankend Finanzspritzen aus dem Kreml annehmen und aus logischer Annahme mit dem Ziel ihre Systeme zu Hause zu destabilisieren. Aber in Kiew will Putin "nur" den Faschismus bekämpften, obwohl die meisten Rechtsgesinnten Menschen (40% etwa?) in Russland leben bzw Russen sind.
> 
> Ist er nicht ein Engel ?



Was du schreibst isf völlig wirrer Blödsinn. Erstmal gibt es aktuell keine Bemühung der Ukraine der EU beizutreten, schon alleine weil es momentan völlig aussichtslos wäre das die Ukraine auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hätte in die EU zu kommen, da sie wirtschaftlich, finanziell und politisch noch kaputter und korrupter ist als das in Griechenland der Fall ist.
Desweiteren hat Kiew mit den von ihnen ausgerüsteten rechten Garden eine tickende Zeitbombe im Land die wie sich nun gezeigt hat nur darauf wartet den Aufstand gegen Kiew zu proben und der Zeitpunkt wird kommen wo es  ihnen gelingen wird die Regierung in Kiew einfach abzusägen und sich selbst an die Macht zu setzen.

Für Putin wäre so eine Machtergreifung der ideale Zeitpunkt um im Rest der Ukraine zu intervenieren, so er das will, weil ein rechtsnationale Ukraine kann er so direkt vor seiner Haustür eigentlich nicht tolerien.
Was allerdings Putins Unterstüzung rechter Partein in Europa mit der aktuellen Situation mit den ukrainischen Rechen zu tun hat, nun das weißt wohl nur du...
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es auch keine besondere Rolle spielt ob Putin rechte Partein in Europa unterstützt um dadurch Politik gegen den Westen zu betreiben, die USA handhaben sowas auch nicht großartig anders, haben in ihrer Geschichte auch schon Geld in diverse Dikatutren und fragwürdige "pro" westliche Regierungen gepumpt, warum sollte Russland da also eine Ausnahme bilden und besser sein, oder es bedeutend schlimmer sein das Russland sich ehnlicher Methoden bedient?


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ääähh, der Artikel an sich ist doch schon der Beweis. Es werden nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, die man nicht nachweisen kann. Kooperation mit der AfD, gute Beziehungen zur Jobbik-Partei etc.
> Und dann wird auch noch Russland als Insekt degradiert ("...streckt seine Fühler aus...").
> Und um den Quark zu schreiben, brauchen die zwei Leute
> 
> ...



Du solltest von dir nicht auf andere schließen. Defacto unterhält die NPD so wie erwähnte Rechtsparteien aus Europa, Beziehungen nach Moskau und erhalten Gelder von dort. Putin macht kein Geheimnis draus ebenso auch die Parteien nicht. Du bist wohl der einzige der das nicht wahr haben will  Und das sagt doch schon alles oder ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Du solltest von dir nicht auf andere schließen. Defacto unterhält die NPD so wie erwähnte Rechtsparteien aus Europa, Beziehungen nach Moskau und erhalten Gelder von dort. Putin macht kein Geheimnis draus ebenso auch die Parteien nicht. Du bist wohl der einzige der das nicht wahr haben will  Und das sagt doch schon alles oder ?



Die Parteien kann man mögen oder halt nicht. Aber es sind allesamt erlaubte Parteien in demokratischen Ländern. Und wie gesagt, weder die NPD, noch die AfD oder die Front National nutzen Nazisymbole. 

Die Swoboda Partei und der rechte Sektor (die der "Regierung'" in Kiew zur Macht verholfen haben) schon. 

BTW: Das wir (der Westen) regelmäßig Diktaturen unterstützen, dass ist für dich bestimmt kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Poulton (15. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BTW: Das wir (der Westen) regelmäßig Diktaturen unterstützen, dass ist für dich bestimmt kein Problem, oder?


Nur weil man die Methoden des eines nicht für gut befindet, heißt es nicht, dass man die des anderen im Gegenzug für gut befindet. Aber Danke das du ein Paradebeispiel für Whataboutism geliefert hast.


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was du schreibst isf völlig wirrer Blödsinn. Erstmal gibt es aktuell keine Bemühung der Ukraine der EU beizutreten, schon alleine weil es momentan völlig aussichtslos wäre das die Ukraine auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hätte in die EU zu kommen, da sie wirtschaftlich, finanziell und politisch noch kaputter und korrupter ist als das in Griechenland der Fall ist.
> Desweiteren hat Kiew mit den von ihnen ausgerüsteten rechten Garden eine tickende Zeitbombe im Land die wie sich nun gezeigt hat nur darauf wartet den Aufstand gegen Kiew zu proben und der Zeitpunkt wird kommen wo es  ihnen gelingen wird die Regierung in Kiew einfach abzusägen und sich selbst an die Macht zu setzen.
> 
> Für Putin wäre so eine Machtergreifung der ideale Zeitpunkt um im Rest der Ukraine zu intervenieren, so er das will, weil ein rechtsnationale Ukraine kann er so direkt vor seiner Haustür eigentlich nicht tolerien.
> ...



Ne den Blödsinn verzapfst eher du und das ist noch mit Vorsicht ausgedrückt ich nenne so etwas schon Hirnschmelz. Schön dass du deine fantasievolle Meinung hier präsentierst, hier mal meine Gegendarstellung: 

Die Ukraine hat sehr wohl das Ziel EU Kandidat zu werden so wie Putins Ziel es ist das zu verhindern indem er den Stellungskrieg aufrecht erhält durch direkte Unterstützung der russichen Rebellen und verdeckter Millitärs, mit dem Wissen dass eine destabilisierte Ukraine keine Chance auf EU und Nato hat. Dazu der Faktor größtes Gasnetz russichen Gases nach Europa, der nicht mehr in Hand der Russen sein dürfte nach erfolgreichem Aufbau einer Politik in der Ukraine. Davor fürchtet man sich am meisten in Moskau. 

Putin ist es persöhnlich ziemlich Schnuppe ob die Ukraine von Faschisten, Demokraten, linken oder Waschbären regiert wird. Dass Leute ihm abkaufen er sorge sich um seine Russen im Ausland ist einfach eine Parodie des Verstandes so mancher Zeitgenossen. 

Putins einzige Waffe gegen freie westliche Demokratien ist Destabilisierung von innen, und sein Werkzeug sind die Rechtsparteien die in vielen Ländern Europas aktuell einen leichten Aufwärtstrend verbuchen. Den Westen zum persöhnlichen Feind erkohren und die russischen Medien in eigener Hand, wird er jede Gelegenheit auch wahr nehmen den Westen zu schaden. Der Propagandakrieg ist ja das beste Beispiel. An dieser Stelle, wieso finanziert Putin rechte Parteien denn deiner Meinung nach ? Das es keine Rolle spielt denke ich aber auch, Putins Mittel sind viel zu begrenzt um in funktionierenden Staaten ähnlich an Einfluss zu gewinnen wie in der Ukraine oder in Asien. 

Wieso nimmst du die USA jetzt als Beispiel ? Sprich wenn USA darf, dann darf Russland auch ? Dann dürfen alle ja ? Dann dürfen wir also auch Waffen oder schweres Material an die Ukraine schicken ? Wenn alle dann alle oder ? Tolle Logik ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nur weil man die Methoden des eines nicht für gut befindet, heißt es nicht, dass man die des anderen im Gegenzug für gut befindet. Aber Danke das du ein Paradebeispiel für Whataboutism geliefert hast.



Man könnte es aber auch schlicht Heuchelei oder Doppelmoral nennen, wenn man Russland etwas vorwirft, was man dem Westen kritiklos durchgehen lässt.

Das ist für mich auch das Hauptproblem an der Ukrainekriese. Die Doppelmoral die vorallem im Westen vorherrscht.



apap schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du die USA jetzt als Beispiel ? Sprich wenn USA darf, dann darf Russland auch ? Dann dürfen alle ja ? Dann dürfen wir also auch Waffen oder schweres Material an die Ukraine schicken ? Wenn alle dann alle oder ? Tolle Logik ...



Nennt sich Konsequenz. Entweder dürfen alle, oder keiner. 

Oder warum ist ein völkerrechtswidrigern Angriffskrieg weniger verwerflich als eine vermeintlich völkerrechtswidrige Annexion?


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Sry fürn Doppelpost:  xNeo92x und Nightslaver, darf ich fragen was ihr für Nachrichten in den letzten Monaten gesehen/gelesen habt ? Nur russische ?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Ne den Blödsinn verzapfst eher du und das ist noch mit Vorsicht ausgedrückt ich nenne so etwas schon Hirnschmelz. Schön dass du deine fantasievolle Meinung hier präsentierst, hier mal meine Gegendarstellung:
> 
> Die Ukraine hat sehr wohl das Ziel EU Kandidat zu werden so wie Putins Ziel es ist das zu verhindern indem er den Stellungskrieg aufrecht erhält durch direkte Unterstützung der russichen Rebellen und verdeckter Millitärs, mit dem Wissen dass eine destabilisierte Ukraine keine Chance auf EU und Nato hat. Dazu der Faktor größtes Gasnetz russichen Gases nach Europa, der nicht mehr in Hand der Russen sein dürfte nach erfolgreichem Aufbau einer Politik in der Ukraine. Davor fürchtet man sich am meisten in Moskau.



Sorry, aber da bist du völlig auf dem Holzweg. Europa müsste völlig verblödet sein sich ein Land wie die Ukraine aufzubürden, mal unabhängig davon wie die Situation dort momentan ist. Das Land war auch schon vor dem Konflikt völlig Pleite gewesen, der Regierungsaparat ist völlig unfähig, die Politiker maßlos korrupt und die Wirtschaft weitestgehend am Boden. Im Prinzip exisitert der ganze ukrainische Staatsaparat nur dazu um die Oligarchen bei der Ausplünderung des Landes für ihre persöhnliche Vermögensmehrung zu unterstützen.
Gegen diese Zustände ist selbst der griechische Staat noch ein absoluter Weisenknabe und funktioniert vorbildlich.
Also selbst wen die Ukraine zum Ziel hätte Mitglied der EU zu werden, ist dieser Umstand völlig irrelevant da die Ukraine, selbst unter der Vorraussetzung das man sich bemühen würde, was man nicht tut, die Zustände im Land zu bessern, noch mindestens 20-30 Jahre davon entfernt wäre, ehr noch mehr, überhaupt die Aussicht zu haben die Kriterien auch nur annähernd zu erfüllen um Mitglied zu werden.
Da besagte Bestrebungen aber nicht exisiteren und die EU mit Portugal, Spanien, Griechenland, Italien und Irland genug Kanidaten hat die schon drohen die Eurozone zum kolabieren zu bringen wird wohl niemand hier Anstalten machen auch nur einen Gedanken darauf zu verschwenden a) die Ukraine mit Miliarden finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen und b) der Ukraine anzubieten Mitglied der EU zu werden.

Und was Putins Ziele angeht, so dürfte ihm recht egal sein ob die Ukraine wirtschaftlich Mitglied der EU werden würde, oder nicht, da das aus genannten Gründen sowieso unwahrscheinlich wäre. Warum Putin so handelt wie er handelt dürfte viel mehr der Befürchtung entspringen  das die Ukraine bei einem pro westlichen Kurs Mitglied der NATO hätte werden können, womit die NATO in einem für Russland strategisch wichtigen Land direkt vor der russischen Haustür gesessen hätte und einen fabelhaften Zugang zum schwarzen Meer über die Krim gehabt hätte, hätte Russland die Krim nicht anektiert.



apap schrieb:


> Putin ist es persöhnlich ziemlich Schnuppe ob die Ukraine von Faschisten, Demokraten, linken oder Waschbären regiert wird. Dass Leute ihm abkaufen er sorge sich um seine Russen im Ausland ist einfach eine Parodie des Verstandes so mancher Zeitgenossen.



Es ist eine Sache rechte finanziell zu unterstützen die weit weg von russischen Grenzen sind, es ist eine andere einen Haufen Faschisten direkt vor der eigenen Haustür sitzen zu haben die einen unbändigen Hass auf Russland hegen. Würden in der Ukraine rechts nationale Kräfte an die Macht kommen könnte das zu den "aberwitizgsten" Folgeerscheinungen führen, Anschläge in Russland, Grenzverletzungen, die Verfolgung von russisch abstämmigen Bürgern in der Ukraine, bis hin zu einer wahnwitzigen Idee mit Russland einen Krieg anzufangen...
Putin kann also kein Interesse daran haben das solch politisch labile Kärfte in der Ukraine an der Macht bleiben, wen sie sie erlangen.



apap schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du die USA jetzt als Beispiel ? Sprich wenn USA darf, dann darf Russland auch ? Dann dürfen alle ja ? Dann dürfen wir also auch Waffen oder schweres Material an die Ukraine schicken ? Wenn alle dann alle oder ? Tolle Logik ...



Weil man sich nicht in ein Glashaus setzen sollte und dann meinen kann mit Steinen zu werfen. Man kann nicht ein Land wie Russland verurteilen das gleiche Spiel wie alle anderen zu spielen wen man selbst fleißig vorne mit dabei ist und es nicht besser macht. Sowas ist scheinheilig, doppelmoralisch und dümmlich.



apap schrieb:


> Sry fürn Doppelpost:  xNeo92x und Nightslaver, darf  ich fragen was ihr für Nachrichten in den letzten Monaten  gesehen/gelesen habt ? Nur russische ?



Gegenfrage, was hast du den gelesen? Nur westliche Nachrichten?
Was soll so eine dümmliche Frage bitte? Ich lese alle News die ich dazu finde  (von westlichen Quellen und russischen), vergleiche aber den Inhalt beider Seiten und versuche mir daraus eine eigene Meinung zu bilden ohne dem propagandistischen Gefasel von Russland, oder dem Westen zu erliegen.
Ich behaupte auch nicht die russische Seite wäre besser als der Westen, aber sich hinzustellen und Russland dafür verurteilen zu wollen das man das gleiche Spiel treibt wie man es im Westen schon seid Jahrzehnten macht ist einfach dumm. Man kann für den Westen nicht mehr Partei ergreifen als für Russland, maximal kann man beide Seiten für ihr Verhalten und ihre allgemein gängigen Standpunkte verurteilen, darüber solltest du mal nachdenken.


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auf dem Holzweg ja ?  Dann hör mal gut zu denn so was kommt nicht in den Nachrichten, nirgendwo : 

Putin, hat keine Angst vor den kleinen Natostaaten um ihn herum. Vor was soll er sich fürchten ? Vor 100 F16ens oder weniger ? Wer würde denn Russland bedrohen im Baltikum, oder in Europa ? Niemand. Genau so sind ihm doch die Russen ausserhalb seines Landes völlig egal, zu Hause steckt er doch auch fast nichts in soziale Projekte sondern investiert fleißig in Kriegstechnologie und Energie. Hält zudem eine nationale Hassstimmung aufrecht in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerrung die er erreicht, weil sie revoltieren würde wenn man ausgiebeige Berichterstattung betreiben würde. Er ist Herr über Russland und nutzt das gnadenlos für wirtschaftliche und politische Interessen aus, Russen sind für ihn nur Werkzeug er sieht sich über dem Volke, und ist in erster Linie Vertreter russischer Interessen und nicht der Menschen. 

Putin, verteidigt Gazprom, weil Gazprom Russland ist. So versucht und  wird er versuchen Russland auf dem einzigen möglichen Wege als Macht zu etablieren, indem er seinen kleinen Anreiehrstaaten wie Kazachstan, Mongolei, Azerbajdzhan usw, es verbieten wird mit der EU zu handeln. Er will in diesen Ländern die Regeln machen, Handelswege kontrollieren, das Sagen über Handeslabkommen haben, Güter, Produktion usw, totale Marktkontrolle. Russlands Monopol ist gefährdet, und Russland lebt von Energie. Aus dem Grund erfand er die Eurasia Union, die eigtl nur eine Staatsversklavung bedeutet (Grund des Kiewer Maidans). 

EU und USA überlassen Russland den Markt in Asien aus vielen Gründen nicht. Einmal hat Russland so viele Atombomben dass die uns zig tausend mal in den Jordan schicken könnten, und so einem Land gewährt man keine globale Kontrolle über andere, und da wäre noch die Demokratie. Länder die in den westlichen Klub wollen, vorallem die mit Rohstoffen, sollen auch rein. Völlig klar und logisch dass man sie unterstützt. So viel zu deiner Einkreisung Russlands durch den Westen.

Kleiner Anmerk, Russland könnte seine Wirtschaft modernisieren. Aber mit Putin wird das nicht passieren weil ihm die globale Rolle des Staates wichtiger erscheint als das Wohl des russischen Volkes. Reformen sind Fehlanzeige, schweizer Wirtschaftsinstitute warnen schon seit 10 Jahren dass sich die russische Volkswirtschaft in den Genezoid rammen wird sofern man nicht reformiert.   

Und wieso ist es ne dumme Frage wenn man jemanden nach seinen Nachrichtenquellen befragt ? Wenn ÖLeute mit so einer Weltanschauung wie deiner herkommen und meinen es besser zu wissen, ist die Frage weshalb doch berechtigt. Aber ihr Russen und Russlandfreunde sollt ja garnicht so weit gucken, ihr sollt euch mit Faschisten in Kiew herumärgern, oder Sanktionen und westlichen Feinden. Genau so wie damals Amerikaner glauben sollten Hussein hat Atombomben. Globaes Irrenhaus... 

Weild u fragtest ich schaue auch linke Medien, aber keine die russischen Volksmedien bzw nicht mehr das geht doch nur noch auf den Wecker. Herosiche Stimmungsmache mehr nicht. Ich erachte das als Volksverblödung aber so ist Diktatur wohl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ääähh, der Artikel an sich ist doch schon der Beweis. Es werden nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, die man nicht nachweisen kann. Kooperation mit der AfD, gute Beziehungen zur Jobbik-Partei etc
> ...
> Und in Bezug auf das "proamerikanische Nazi-Regime": Wenn man für einen Umsturz *nachweisbar* den Rechten Sektor benutzt, ihn in die Armee einfügt (in Verknüpfung mit Umsturz), diverse US Politiker die Marionetten durchfüttern ...



"Nachweisbar"?
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf diese "Beweise"...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Jede Menge eventuell. Nicht viel konkretes. 2. Das sind alles demokratische, politische Parteien.
> Die Sowoboda Partei und der Rechte Sektor in der Ukraine hingegen sind offen rechtsextrem. Ich habe weder die AFD noch die Front National mit Nazisymbolen aufmarschieren sehen.
> 
> Die Sowoboda Partei und der Rechte Sektor hingegen schon.



Nazisymbole sind in Deutschland verboten, französische Nationalisten sind trotz allem immer noch Franzosen.



> 3. Selbst die Partei „Die Linke“ hält die Politik des Westens gegen Russland falsch.
> 
> DIE LINKE: Sanktionen gegen Russland: kopf- und konzeptionslose EU-FÃ¼hrung
> 
> Glaubst du ernsthaft, eine Partei wie „Die Linke“ würde sich für Nazis einsetzen?



Die Russland-Einstellung der Linken ist leider einer der wenigen Punkte, an dem immer noch die SED-Wurzeln durchschimmern. (Auch wenn ich es nicht einmal bei denen nachvollziehen kann, wieso man als Kommunist pro-Putin ist)



> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat ein Moderator, diesen Punkt aber genau * anders * entschieden, sprich du musst Beweise liefern, nicht ich muss mich in deine Behauptungen einlsen.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht das sogar so in den Forenregeln: Argumente sind bei Nachfrage zu untermauern. Stichwort Diskussionskultur & so



> Ist aber auch gemein, dass dich ein Moderator auf die Einhaltung der Regeln hingewiesen hat. Ergo muss der Moderator schuld sein, nicht du.



Moderatoren sind immer alleinschuldig, sagt jedenfalls meine jahrelange Erfahrung 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würden in der Ukraine rechts nationale Kräfte an die Macht kommen könnte das zu den "aberwitizgsten" Folgeerscheinungen führen, Anschläge in Russland, Grenzverletzungen, die Verfolgung von russisch abstämmigen Bürgern in der Ukraine, bis hin zu einer wahnwitzigen Idee mit Russland einen Krieg anzufangen...
> Putin kann also kein Interesse daran haben das solch politisch labile Kärfte in der Ukraine an der Macht bleiben, wen sie sie erlangen.



Komisch, dass Putin dann so intensive Anstrengungen unternimmt, um den ukrainischen Nationalisten weiteren Zulauf zu bescheren...






Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...
> Quelle: Ukraine droht neuer Konflikt, diesmal*an*der Westgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE...



Man beachte die detailliertere Darstellung am Ende des Artikels:
Kampfhandlungen fanden statt zwischen zwei kriminellen Gruppierungen, die sich mittels Grenzschmuggel bereichern und zu einer gehören Mitglieder des rechten Sektors, zur anderen Beamte aus der Janukowitsch Zeit.
Anhänger der aktuellen Regierung waren überhaupt nicht beteiligt. (Sieht man mal von den unschuldigen Zivilisten ab, die zwischen die Fronten gerieten und den Wahlergebnissen nach mehrheitlich Pro-Poroschenko sein dürften)


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Putin, hat keine Angst vor den kleinen Natostaaten um ihn herum. Vor was soll er sich fürchten ? Vor 100 F16ens oder weniger ? Wer würde denn Russland bedrohen im Baltikum, oder in Europa ? Niemand. Genau so sind ihm doch die Russen ausserhalb seines Landes völlig egal, zu Hause steckt er doch auch fast nichts in soziale Projekte sondern investiert fleißig in Kriegstechnologie und Energie. Hält zudem eine nationale Hassstimmung aufrecht in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerrung die er erreicht, weil sie revoltieren würde wenn man ausgiebeige Berichterstattung betreiben würde. Er ist Herr über Russland und nutzt das gnadenlos für wirtschaftliche und politische Interessen aus, Russen sind für ihn nur Werkzeug er sieht sich über dem Volke, und ist in erster Linie Vertreter russischer Interessen und nicht der Menschen.


Ja wie kommt es denn nur, dass der böse Putin nun genau vor der Haustür der Nato steht?
Warum braucht die USA für ihre schmutzigen Kriege eigentlich immer die kleinen Natostaaten?
Ja wer würde denn wohl Russland bedrohen? .... mmmh ... die Nato unter Führung der USA vielleicht???
...und welchen Grund hatte denn eigentlich die Nato damals, die kleinen armen Ostblockstaaten so massiv zu bedrohen???

Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass du eine Psychologische Ausbildung hattest, die dich befähigt, ein psychologisches Profil eines Menschen zu erstellen, den du doch eigentlich gar nicht kennst? Wow!
Du solltest nicht immer von den USA/EU auf Russland schließen.
Russland bietet Asyl, humanitäre Hilfe und nimmt Flüchtlinge auf. - ... und wir zerschießen Flüchtlingsboote? 
Schicken wir unsere eigenen Boote, damit die Flüchtlinge sicher über das Mittelmeer kommen?

War es nicht eher so, dass Russland nur einen Bruchteil der Mittel für Rüstung im Vergleich zu den USA ausgibt? Wenn das für dich also ein Maßstab deiner Bewertung ist...!



apap schrieb:


> Putin, verteidigt Gazprom, weil Gazprom Russland ist. So versucht und  wird er versuchen Russland auf dem einzigen möglichen Wege als Macht zu etablieren, indem er seinen kleinen Anreiehrstaaten wie Kazachstan, Mongolei, Azerbajdzhan usw, es verbieten wird mit der EU zu handeln. Er will in diesen Ländern die Regeln machen, Handelswege kontrollieren, das Sagen über Handeslabkommen haben, Güter, Produktion usw, totale Marktkontrolle. Russlands Monopol ist gefährdet, und Russland lebt von Energie. Aus dem Grund erfand er die Eurasia Union, die eigtl nur eine Staatsversklavung bedeutet (Grund des Kiewer Maidans).



Verschwörumgstheorie?
Die Eurasische Union ist also für dich eine Staatsversklavung und die Europäische Union nicht? Das erkläre uns doch bitte!

Aber schön, dass du erkannt hast, dass Gasprom zu großen Teilen ein Staatskonzern ist und die Gewinne in die russische Staatskasse fließen. Ist das jetzt böse von Putin?
Was machen alle anderen Länder?
War es nicht die USA, die mit wirtschaftlichen und politischen, sowie millitärischem Druck auf andere Länder, versucht seine Marktposition zu sichern?
Frankreich darf seine Mistralschiffe auf Druck der USA nicht an Russland verkaufen und hat damit Verluste in Milliardenhöhe .... das nenne ich totale Marktkontrolle!



apap schrieb:


> EU und USA überlassen Russland den Markt in Asien aus vielen Gründen nicht. Einmal hat Russland so viele Atombomben dass die uns zig tausend mal in den Jordan schicken könnten, und so einem Land gewährt man keine globale Kontrolle über andere, und da wäre noch die Demokratie. Länder die in den westlichen Klub wollen, vorallem die mit Rohstoffen, sollen auch rein. Völlig klar und logisch dass man sie unterstützt. So viel zu deiner Einkreisung Russlands durch den Westen.



Stimmt: "Russlands Bodenschätze sind viel zu wertvoll, um sie den Russen zu überlassen."
 ...
Stimmt, man gewährt da lieber einem Land, dass seine Atombomben schon aktiv eingesetzt hat, die globale Kontrolle.
...
und wenn die Länder nicht willig sind, dann schickt man seine NGO's los und putscht einfach mal. Ist das nicht Demokratie in Reinform?



apap schrieb:


> Kleiner Anmerk, Russland könnte seine Wirtschaft modernisieren. Aber mit Putin wird das nicht passieren weil ihm die globale Rolle des Staates wichtiger erscheint als das Wohl des russischen Volkes. Reformen sind Fehlanzeige, schweizer Wirtschaftsinstitute warnen schon seit 10 Jahren dass sich die russische Volkswirtschaft in den Genezoid rammen wird sofern man nicht reformiert.



Dieser böse Putin aber auch!
Der verscherbelt sein Land und die begehrten Resourcen nicht so, wie unser guter proamerikanischer Jelzin. 
Die guten alten 90er, wo uns das Wohl des russischen Volkes komplett egal war, so wie heute in der Ukraine, sowie in Griechenland und .....



apap schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es ne dumme Frage wenn man jemanden nach seinen Nachrichtenquellen befragt ? Wenn ÖLeute mit so einer Weltanschauung wie deiner herkommen und meinen es besser zu wissen, ist die Frage weshalb doch berechtigt. Aber ihr Russen und Russlandfreunde sollt ja garnicht so weit gucken, ihr sollt euch mit Faschisten in Kiew herumärgern, oder Sanktionen und westlichen Feinden. Genau so wie damals Amerikaner glauben sollten Hussein hat Atombomben. Globaes Irrenhaus...


Faschisten in Kiew??? Ihr habt uns doch dauerhaft das Märchen erzählt, dass es dort keine gibt! 
Auf Basis von Sanktionen verlieren in Deutschland 150 000 Menschen ihre Arbeit. Das sind 150 000 Familien. 
Meinst du nicht, dass das mit Hussein nur eine Verschwörungstheorie ist? Die hatten doch ganz sicher welche! Die USA würde uns doch nie anlügen und einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg führen!!!
...schon dumm, wenn da jemand glaubt, dass es nur einseitige Propaganda gibt.
Aber gut, dass du im Ukraine-Konflikt voll den Durchblick hast! ....
Warum schaffst du es eigentlich immer, die Rolle der USA und des Westens im Ukraine-Konflikts zu negieren, bringst aber als Zeichen deiner tollen Kritikfähigkeit Hussein hier rein, obwohl das "off topic" ist?



apap schrieb:


> Weild u fragtest ich schaue auch linke Medien, aber keine die russischen Volksmedien bzw nicht mehr das geht doch nur noch auf den Wecker. Herosiche Stimmungsmache mehr nicht. Ich erachte das als Volksverblödung aber so ist Diktatur wohl.


...und da dachte ich immer, dass die böse russische Propaganda immer  von den russischen Staatsmedien kommt. 
Wie gut, dass du uns nun aufgeklärt hast!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderatoren sind immer alleinschuldig, sagt jedenfalls meine jahrelange Erfahrung



Komische Einstellung!
Wenn ein Moderator die gleichen Maßstäbe der Bewertung gemäß der Forensregeln für alle Forumsuser anwendet, handelt er fair, gerecht und richtig!

Wie gut, dass du deine damalige Machtposition nie dazu verwendet hast, deine bevorzugte idiologische Denkweise gerade in diesem Thread durchzusetzen!


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Gegenfrage zu den ersten paar Fragen ab den ich wusste nicht mehr weiterlesen zu müssen:

Ja wie kommt es denn nur, dass die NATO aus Putins Sicht pöse ist ? Nur weil dieser Club wächst und der eigene nicht ? 
Für welche Kriege brauchte die USA welche kleinen Natostaaten ? Und was hat die USA mit der Ukrainekrise nun zu tun ? 
Welches Natomitglied hat denn Russland nun bedroht ? Und wann hat die USA Russland bedroht ? 
Wann hat denn die USA jemals die kleinen Ostblockstaaten bedroht ? 

Darf ich fragen ob du jemals, in deinem ganzen Leben, am Geschichtsunterricht beteiligt warst ?  Der Smiley soll nicht täuschen das ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem Holzweg ja ?  Dann hör mal gut zu denn so was kommt nicht in den Nachrichten, nirgendwo :



Und woher kommt es dann? Sind das wieder diese ominösen allen zugänglichen Quellen, die du auch auf Nachfrage nicht benennen kannst?



apap schrieb:


> Putin, hat keine Angst vor den kleinen Natostaaten um ihn herum.



Oh, jetzt kann der User Apap schon bei fremden Menschen eine Ferndiagnose machen. 
Worauf beruht denn deine Erkenntnis, dass Putin keine Angst hat?



apap schrieb:


> Vor was soll er sich fürchten ? Vor 100 F16ens oder weniger ? Wer würde denn Russland bedrohen im Baltikum, oder in Europa ? Niemand.



Die Tatsache, dass Russland geostrategisch von der NATO bzw. US-Stützpunkten eingekreist ist, kann für das Sicherheitsempfinden durchaus abträglich sein.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat sich die USA auch damals vor den Raketen auf Kuba gefürchtet. Russland hingegen ist gleich von mehreren NATO-Staaten bzw. US-Stützpunkten umzingelt. 

Vergleichen wir mal:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russische_Streitkräfte#Milit.C3.A4ranlagen_im_Ausland
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Militärbasen_der_Vereinigten_Staaten_im_Ausland



apap schrieb:


> Genau so sind ihm doch die Russen ausserhalb seines Landes völlig egal,



Ist aber auch echt doof, wenn Politiker sich nur auf die eigenen Bevölkerung konzentrieren. Nun gut, da man das in Europa von seinen Politiker nicht mehr gewohnt ist, kann ich schon verstehen, dass dich dieser Punkt irritiert. 



apap schrieb:


> zu Hause steckt er doch auch fast nichts in soziale Projekte sondern investiert fleißig in Kriegstechnologie und Energie.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verteidigungsetat#2013

Also die Zahlen der Militärausgaben beider Länder, sprechen da ein deutliche Sprache.



apap schrieb:


> Hält zudem eine nationale Hassstimmung aufrecht in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerrung die er erreicht, weil sie revoltieren würde wenn man ausgiebeige Berichterstattung betreiben würde.



Unterstellen wir mal einfach mal die würdest die Wahrheit sagen (ich hätte ja gerne Quellen, aber ich kenne ja deine Bereitschaft Quellen zu nennen). Wann hat uns das jemals davon abgehalten mit einem Land Geschäfte zu machen?



apap schrieb:


> Er ist Herr über Russland und nutzt das gnadenlos für wirtschaftliche und politische Interessen aus,



Er ist das vom russischen Volk gewählte Staatsoberhaupt. Kann das Herr Gauck auch von sich behaupten?

Nebenbei, warum sollte er nicht nach wirtschaftlichen und politische Interessen handeln? Das wäre doch für total inkonsequent, wenn ein Politiker das nicht machen würde.

Macht Frau Merkel nicht genau dasselbe in der Griechenlandfrage?



apap schrieb:


> Russen sind für ihn nur Werkzeug er sieht sich über dem Volke, und ist in erster Linie Vertreter russischer Interessen und nicht der Menschen.



Und bitte wo unterscheidet ihn das von westlichen Politikern? Herr Hollande, Herr Cameron, Herr Obama und Frau Merkel (nur um mal die Regierungschefs von vier sehr wirtschaftlichen großen Nationen zu nennen) arbeiten doch auch nur für die Wirtschaft und die Finanzindustrie. 

Denen ist der kleine Mann (bzw. Frau) doch genauso egal. 



apap schrieb:


> Putin, verteidigt Gazprom, weil Gazprom Russland ist.



Mir fallen als relativ aktuell die deutsche Automobilindustrie (Abwrackprämie, verhindern der EU-Schadstoffnormen), die deutschen Banken und die deutsche Energieerzeuger ein.

Dort hat die Politik Deutschlands auch zu 100% die Interessen der Wirtschaftsbosse umgesetzt.  



apap schrieb:


> So versucht und  wird er versuchen Russland auf dem einzigen möglichen Wege als Macht zu etablieren, indem er seinen kleinen Anreiehrstaaten wie Kazachstan, Mongolei, Azerbajdzhan usw, es verbieten wird mit der EU zu handeln.



Ach er verbietet es? Lass mich raten, Quellen wird man für diese Behauptungen nicht finden, oder?



apap schrieb:


> Er will in diesen Ländern die Regeln machen, Handelswege kontrollieren, das Sagen über Handeslabkommen haben, Güter, Produktion usw, totale Marktkontrolle.



Quellen?



apap schrieb:


> Russlands Monopol ist gefährdet, und Russland lebt von Energie.



Russland lebt in erster Linie von seinen Rohstoffen, zu denen natürlich auch Erdgas und Erdöl gehören, aber nicht ausschließlich.



apap schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund erfand er die Eurasia Union, die eigtl nur eine Staatsversklavung bedeutet (Grund des Kiewer Maidans).



Gott, das wird ja immer abstruser hier. Hast du dafür auch mal Quellen?



apap schrieb:


> EU und USA überlassen Russland den Markt in Asien aus vielen Gründen nicht.



Ah jetzt wird es interessant. Die EU und die USA dürfen wirtschaftliche Interessen also verfolgen, Russland aber nicht.



apap schrieb:


> Einmal hat Russland so viele Atombomben dass die uns zig tausend mal in den Jordan schicken könnten,



Hat Amerika auch und darüber hinaus haben die USA diese Waffe auch schon zweimal militärisch eingesetzt, Russland noch nie.



apap schrieb:


> und so einem Land gewährt man keine globale Kontrolle über andere,



Aber die USA darf die globale Kontrolle haben?
Merke es gibt gute und es gibt böse globale Kontrolle.



apap schrieb:


> und da wäre noch die Demokratie.



Richtig, deshalb arbeitet der Westen ja auch mit so ausgewiesenen Demokratien wie Saudi-Arabien oder z.b. China zusammen.



apap schrieb:


> Länder die in den westlichen Klub wollen, vorallem die mit Rohstoffen, sollen auch rein.



Und wenn sie nicht freiwillig reinwollen, dann hilft die NATO auch gerne mal nach 



apap schrieb:


> Völlig klar und logisch dass man sie unterstützt.



Eigentlich nicht, aber ich denke in deiner Welt ist das völlig logisch.



apap schrieb:


> So viel zu deiner Einkreisung Russlands durch den Westen.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_einzige_Weltmacht:_Amerikas_Strategie_der_Vorherrschaft

Kann man alles nachlesen.



apap schrieb:


> Kleiner Anmerk, Russland könnte seine Wirtschaft modernisieren. Aber mit Putin wird das nicht passieren weil ihm die globale Rolle des Staates wichtiger erscheint als das Wohl des russischen Volkes. Reformen sind Fehlanzeige, schweizer Wirtschaftsinstitute warnen schon seit 10 Jahren dass sich die russische Volkswirtschaft in den Genezoid rammen wird sofern man nicht reformiert.



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/BIP_RUS_1991_bis_2014.png
http://www.contra-magazin.com/2014/06/russlands-aufstieg-unter-praesident-putin/
http://vineyardsaker.de/russland/pu...tes-in-der-wirtschaft-des-russischen-staates/

Jetzt hätte ich doch gerne deine Quellen von diesen schweizer Wirtschaftsinstitute von denen du redest.



apap schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es ne dumme Frage wenn man jemanden nach seinen Nachrichtenquellen befragt ?



Weil das nichts anderes heißt, als dass du einen Gesinnungstest durchführst. Außerdem deine Reaktion auf die Frage nach Quellen, sprechen ja für sich.

Nicht du musst deine Aussage beweisen, sondern wir sollen deinen Unsinn widerlegen. Das nenne ich mal einen reifen Diskussionsstil.



apap schrieb:


> Wenn ÖLeute mit so einer Weltanschauung wie deiner herkommen und meinen es besser zu wissen, ist die Frage weshalb doch berechtigt.



Diese Aussage kann man an dich nur zurückgeben.



apap schrieb:


> Aber ihr Russen und Russlandfreunde sollt ja garnicht so weit gucken, ihr sollt euch mit Faschisten in Kiew herumärgern, oder Sanktionen und westlichen Feinden.



Ich würde mich ja so gerne weiterbilden, aber du verrätst uns ja nicht deinen geheimen Quellen 



apap schrieb:


> Genau so wie damals Amerikaner glauben sollten Hussein hat Atombomben. Globaes Irrenhaus...



Was interessanterweise weder zu Sanktionen gegen die USA noch zum Ausschluss aus der G8 führte. Aber manche sind halt gleicher als andere.



apap schrieb:


> Weild u fragtest ich schaue auch linke Medien, aber keine die russischen Volksmedien bzw nicht mehr das geht doch nur noch auf den Wecker.



Stimmt, weil unsere Volksmedien, finanziert aus Zwangsgebühren, sind ja so objektiv 



apap schrieb:


> Herosiche Stimmungsmache mehr nicht. Ich erachte das als Volksverblödung aber so ist Diktatur wohl.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE1tI1hk-FY



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nazisymbole sind in Deutschland verboten, französische Nationalisten sind trotz allem immer noch Franzosen.



Es geht doch um den Vorwurf, Russland würde mit rechten Parteien agieren. Daraufhin kam von mir der Einwand, das in der Ukraine echte Nazis, mit echten Nazizeichen rumlaufen.

Und da sehe ich schon einen Unterschied zur AfD oder Front National.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Russland-Einstellung der Linken ist leider einer der wenigen Punkte, an dem immer noch die SED-Wurzeln durchschimmern. (Auch wenn ich es nicht einmal bei denen nachvollziehen kann, wieso man als Kommunist pro-Putin ist)



A) Die Linke sind mehr als nur Kommunisten. Vorallem Gysi fällt mehr durch Pragmatismus auf.
B) Ich finde die Einstellung der Linke zu Russland, eine der Punkte, wo diese Partei deutlich mehr Sachverstand an den Tag legt, als alle anderen Parteien.

Ich kann mich wie gesagt, nicht an Sanktionen noch einen Ausschluss aus der G8 bei den USA erinnern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht das sogar so in den Forenregeln: Argumente sind bei Nachfrage zu untermauern. Stichwort Diskussionskultur & so



Richtig, der User apap sieht das ja aber anders. Dort sollen wir ja seinen Behauptungen widerlegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderatoren sind immer alleinschuldig, sagt jedenfalls meine jahrelange Erfahrung



Es ist auf jeden Fall leichter, als Selbstreflektion. Da spreche ich ja auch aus Erfahrung, wie du weißt


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Gegenfrage zu den ersten paar Fragen ab den ich wusste nicht mehr weiterlesen zu müssen:
> 
> Ja wie kommt es denn nur, dass die NATO aus Putins Sicht pöse ist ? Nur weil dieser Club wächst und der eigene nicht ?
> Für welche Kriege brauchte die USA welche kleinen Natostaaten ? Und was hat die USA mit der Ukrainekrise nun zu tun ?
> ...



Wie gut, dass du Info's, wie z.B. den Artikel der FAZ , dass "die Nato zwecks Daseinsberechtigung nach einem neuen Feindbild sucht" vom September 2013, der hier mehrfach  verlinkt war, ausbelnden konntest!
Warum wollen die kleinen Länder immer genau dann erst in die Nato, wenn man dort eine proamerikanische Regierung installiert hat und nicht schon vorher?
Warum bekam Busch einen Wutanfall, dass er es nicht geschafft hatte, die Ukraine schon vor Jahren in die Nato einzugliedern?
Ja, welche Staaten wurden denn alles von Nato-Mitgliedern völkerrechtswidrig gebommt? ...und warum begann jeder Krieg , den die USA führte mit einer Lüge?
Die USA ist kein Beteiligter des Ukrainekonfliktes??? LOL  

Stimmt, der kalte Krieg hat nie existiert! 
Dein Geschichtswissen ist faszinierend!


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Okay, dann gehe mit mir doch mal in die Materie. Warum will die NATO das ? 

Inwiefern, in Zahlen ausgedrückt, hat sich die USA an einer Schaffung einer Demokratie in der Ukraine nun beteiligt. Und inwiefern steht es zum Verhältnis den USA einen gefährlichen Interessenskonflikt mit Russland begonnen zu haben, nachzusagen ?


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2015)

Die Karte zeigt die Aussengrenzen der russischen Foederation (Stand 2009 - dieser Tage leider wieder einen Hinweis wert). Den Teil der russischen Grenze, an dem man von der NATO eingekreist wird, habe ich rot markiert; etwas links davon liegt noch die Enklave Kaliningrad, die an Polen grenzt und im Nordosten liegt Alaska, dass das zaristische Russland an die Vereinigten Staaten verkauft hat (hoffentlich kommt nicht irgendwann irgendein Russe auf die Idee, die Wiege von Muetterchen Russland haette nicht auf der Krim, sondern in Alaska gestanden ...). Ansonsten sehe ich da ganz viel China, Mongolei und ... Wasser.

Wenn Putin sich tatsaechlich umzingelt fuehlen sollte, waere er ob solcher Wahnvorstellungen selbst unbewaffnet ein extrem gefaehrlicher Mann.


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Sein Gasmonopol wird umzingelt von Konurenz mit der die russische Volkswirtschaft niemals konkurieren könnte. Das erklärt jegliches Verhalten Putins, alles nur Geschäft und Sicherheiten für die Zukunft.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Karte zeigt die Aussengrenzen der russischen Foederation (Stand 2009 - dieser Tage leider wieder einen Hinweis wert). Den Teil der russischen Grenze, an dem man von der NATO eingekreist wird, habe ich rot markiert; etwas links davon liegt noch die Enklave Kaliningrad, die an Polen grenzt und im Nordosten liegt Alaska, dass das zaristische Russland an die Vereinigten Staaten verkauft hat (hoffentlich kommt nicht irgendwann irgendein Russe auf die Idee, die Wiege von Muetterchen Russland haette nicht auf der Krim, sondern in Alaska gestanden ...). Ansonsten sehe ich da ganz viel China, Mongolei und ... Wasser.
> 
> Wenn Putin sich tatsaechlich umzingelt fuehlen sollte, waere er ob solcher Wahnvorstellungen selbst unbewaffnet ein extrem gefaehrlicher Mann.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Ich bin auf dem Holzweg ja ?  Dann hör mal gut zu denn so was kommt nicht in den Nachrichten, nirgendwo :
> 
> Putin, hat keine Angst vor den kleinen Natostaaten um ihn herum. Vor was soll er sich fürchten ? Vor 100 F16ens oder weniger ? Wer würde denn Russland bedrohen im Baltikum, oder in Europa ? Niemand. Genau so sind ihm doch die Russen ausserhalb seines Landes völlig egal, zu Hause steckt er doch auch fast nichts in soziale Projekte sondern investiert fleißig in Kriegstechnologie und Energie. Hält zudem eine nationale Hassstimmung aufrecht in breiten Teilen der Bevölkerrung die er erreicht, weil sie revoltieren würde wenn man ausgiebeige Berichterstattung betreiben würde. Er ist Herr über Russland und nutzt das gnadenlos für wirtschaftliche und politische Interessen aus, Russen sind für ihn nur Werkzeug er sieht sich über dem Volke, und ist in erster Linie Vertreter russischer Interessen und nicht der Menschen.



Ehrlich du machst dich lächerlich, ich sage dir du liegst mit deiner Ansicht zum EU-beitritt der Ukraine falsch und du kommst mit baltischen Militärgrößen daher, was soll sowas? Du quatscht dauernd an den Aussagen deiner Gegenüber vorbei und wen du mal drauf eingehen solltest drehst du ihnen die Worte im Mund um, oder versuchst irgendwelche Aussagen zu negieren. Sowas kann ich wirklich nicht leiden, das ganz schlechte Diskusionskultur!

Genauso wie der Umstand das du dauernd deine Aussagen so formulierst als wären die Russen die einzigen die irgendwas machen, oder nicht machen. Wo sind die sozialen Projekte der USA? Wo wird bei denen den Menschen geholfen die Hilfe benötigen? Seid mehreren Jahren steigt die Zahl der Amerikaner die in Armut leben und sich nicht mal mehr etwas zu essen leisten können, während der Militärhaushalt der USA gestiegen ist und nach wie vor der größte der Welt ist, sowie das die USA sich auf immer neue Abenteuer im Ausland einlassen die Milliarden verschlingen, genauso wie ihre mehrere hundert Militärbasen überall auf der Welt, wo ist da deine Anprangerung das die USA lieber in neue Waffentechnologien und Kriegsgerät investieren statt soziale Projekte die den Menschen helfen?

Quellen:
1.) Armut in den USA: Immer mehr Amerikaner haben nichts zu essen
2.) Armut: Wo das Geld nicht für Essen reicht | ZEIT ONLINE
3.) Schulessen in den USA: Immer mehr Kinder essen auch abends - SPIEGEL ONLINE
4.) Lebensmittel: Wenn das Geld nicht fürs Essen reicht | ZEIT ONLINE
5.) USA: Armut, Arbeitslosigkeit und Verbote für Empfänger von Sozialhilfe: Neues Gesetz in Kansas schlimmer als Hartz 4 -- Puppenspieler -- Sott.net

Wo ist da deine Kritik? Jeden Beitrag den man von dir zu hören bekommt immer das gleiche, die Russen sind da so schlimm und sollten das machen, die Russen verbrechen das und sind dort untragbar. Mit keinen Wort aber auch nur mal ein bisschen Eingeständnis das Russland nichts, aber auch nichts anders macht als es in westlichen Staaten der Fall ist. Jedes mal hört es sich so an als wären es nur die Russen die irgendwas verbrechen, die Fehler machen und als würden wir und die restlichen westlichen Staaten hier mit Heiligenschein durch die Landschaft laufen.

Stehen deutsche Politiker auf dem Maydan, neben einem Haufen ukrainischer Nazis und proklamieren die Solidarität mit den Demonstranten, kein Problem das sind alles pro westliche Patrioten gegen das böse System, aber wehe im eigenen Land liefen bei den Demonstrationen von Pegida normale Bürger und Nazis zusammen, da ist das plötzlich nicht mehr vertretbar und sind alles Nazis!
Ich sage da nicht das das eine oder andere besser sei, oder vertrettbarer, aber es widert mich nur noch an mit welchen Doppelmaß hier immer wieder gemessen wird und wie eckehalft einseitig und moralisch integer sich jemand wie du apap aufspielst.
Du bist es doch der hier rumrennt und die Prowestliche Propagandakeule  schwingst und antirussische Hetze betreibst und dann noch Leuten wie mir unterstellen willst ich wäre ein Russlandfreund!
Ich mag Russlands Politik nicht mehr als die deutsche, oder die der USA, nämlich fast garnicht, beide Seiten widern mich nur an und das habe ich hier auch schon oft genug zum Ausdruck gebracht, aber unter dem Gesichtspunkt das keine von beiden Seiten einen moralisch vertretbaren Standpunkt vertritt sehe ich keinen Grund dafür der russischen Seite moralische Vorwürfe zu machen und man kann die Situation nur versuchen anhand der von beiden Seiten vertretenen politischen und geostrategischen Ziele zu bewerten.

Wozu so ein Blödsinn? Warum nicht der Versuch das einfach mal aus dem pragmatischen Winkel zu betrachten? Wieso versuchst du bitte dauernd all jene die nicht die absolut prowestliche Meinung vertreten zu deformieren und zu diskreditieren? Warum versuchst du dauernd die russische Seite als verachtenswert darzustellen?



apap schrieb:


> Putin, verteidigt Gazprom, weil Gazprom Russland ist. So versucht und  wird er versuchen Russland auf dem einzigen möglichen Wege als Macht zu etablieren, indem er seinen kleinen Anreiehrstaaten wie Kazachstan, Mongolei, Azerbajdzhan usw, es verbieten wird mit der EU zu handeln. Er will in diesen Ländern die Regeln machen, Handelswege kontrollieren, das Sagen über Handeslabkommen haben, Güter, Produktion usw, totale Marktkontrolle. Russlands Monopol ist gefährdet, und Russland lebt von Energie. Aus dem Grund erfand er die Eurasia Union, die eigtl nur eine Staatsversklavung bedeutet (Grund des Kiewer Maidans).



Ja und hier in Europa und den USA versuchen es die großen Konzerne mit Freihandelsabkommen wie TTIP und mit Lobbyarbeit und Einflussnahme auf die Politik... Ist nicht staatliche unter zentraler staatlicher Federführung wie in Russland läuft aber auch auf ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt hinaus und ist für die normalen Menschen und kleinen Staaten, genauso schlecht...



apap schrieb:


> EU und USA überlassen Russland den Markt in Asien aus vielen Gründen nicht. Einmal hat Russland so viele Atombomben dass die uns zig tausend mal in den Jordan schicken könnten, und so einem Land gewährt man keine globale Kontrolle über andere, und da wäre noch die Demokratie. Länder die in den westlichen Klub wollen, vorallem die mit Rohstoffen, sollen auch rein. Völlig klar und logisch dass man sie unterstützt. So viel zu deiner Einkreisung Russlands durch den Westen.



Russland hatte im assiatischen Markt bis vor wenigen Jahren kaum gesteigerte Ambitionen und hat diesen Markt fast zur Gänze den Europäern und den USA überlassen gehabt. Der Hauptabnehmer russiches Gas waren europäische Staaten. Lediglich China war ein wirklich wichtiger assiatischer Abnehmer für russische Rohstoffe. Und natürlich hoffiert der Westen rohstoffreiche Länder, schließlich braucht er sie, genau wie China das auch macht, für Russland ist das bei vielen Rohstoffen ehr weniger wichtig da Russland viele notwendige Rohstoffe selber fördert und diese oft auch garnicht verbrauchen kann und exportiert. Letztlich neigen aber alle Länder grundlegend dazu aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen andere Länder zu hoffieren, wobei grade die USA schon mal dazu neigen bei kleinen diplomatisch weniger angesehenen Staaten das hoffieren sein zu lassen und lieber durch Geheimdienste und Militär ihre Interesse zu vertreten.

Was du da also schreibst empfinde ich ehr als wirr und wenig einleutend, aber vieleicht verstehe ich dich auch einfach nur falsch.



apap schrieb:


> Kleiner Anmerk, Russland könnte seine Wirtschaft modernisieren. Aber mit Putin wird das nicht passieren weil ihm die globale Rolle des Staates wichtiger erscheint als das Wohl des russischen Volkes. Reformen sind Fehlanzeige, schweizer Wirtschaftsinstitute warnen schon seit 10 Jahren dass sich die russische Volkswirtschaft in den Genezoid rammen wird sofern man nicht reformiert.



Falsch, Russland kann seine Wirtschaft nicht modernisieren, zumindest nicht so wie dir das vorschwebt nach westlichen "Standards". Das liegt zum einen daran das Russland eine vergleichsweise wenig ausgeprägte Industrie besitzt, zum anderen daran das man für eine Modernisierung einen Absatzmarkt braucht und zum dritten daran das Russland auch garnicht die Infrastruktur besitzt die es atraktiv machen würde das Land zu industrialisieren.
Und das Putin nichts getan hat um Russlands Wirtschaft zu modernisieren ist auch nicht richtig. Seid seinem Amtsantritt hat er durchaus Geld dafür investiert Investoren und ausländische Unternehmen ins Land zu locken, sowie die heimische Wirtschaft zu modernisieren. Im Vergleich zu den 90er Jahren und zur Sowjetzeit stand die russische Wirtschaft bis ca 2008 - 2009 deutlich besser da und hat sogar ein gutes Wachstum gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article137714869/Fuer-Putin-kommt-der-Ramsch-Status-zur-Unzeit.html



apap schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es ne dumme Frage wenn man jemanden nach seinen Nachrichtenquellen befragt ? Wenn ÖLeute mit so einer Weltanschauung wie deiner herkommen und meinen es besser zu wissen, ist die Frage weshalb doch berechtigt. Aber ihr Russen und Russlandfreunde sollt ja garnicht so weit gucken, ihr sollt euch mit Faschisten in Kiew herumärgern, oder Sanktionen und westlichen Feinden. Genau so wie damals Amerikaner glauben sollten Hussein hat Atombomben. Globaes Irrenhaus...



Weil ich genau gewusst habe worauf deine Frage abzielt und due alles andere als eine neutrale Haltung ausübst, ja sogar dazu neigst deine Gegenüber immer wieder zu beleidigen, umsonst wurden Teile, unter anderem deiner Beiträge, in jüngster Zeit hier nicht gelöscht.



apap schrieb:


> Weild u fragtest ich schaue auch linke Medien, aber keine die russischen Volksmedien bzw nicht mehr das geht doch nur noch auf den Wecker. Herosiche Stimmungsmache mehr nicht. Ich erachte das als Volksverblödung aber so ist Diktatur wohl.



Die meiste Stimmungsmache geht meiner Meinung nach neben Schlumpi und  Amon doch hier von dir aus, aber vermutlich ist das nunmal so wen man sich wie in deinem Fall apap von linken Stimmungsmachern das Hirn vernebeln lässt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Putin dann so intensive Anstrengungen unternimmt, um den ukrainischen Nationalisten weiteren Zulauf zu bescheren...



Quellen? Ich habe bis jetzt nichts dazu gelesen gehabt das Russland die ukrainischen Nazis unterstützen würde, in anderen europäischen Ländern (Frankreich, Deutschland, Ungarn, usw.) ja, aber nirgendwo wurde da gesagt das dies auch in der Ukraine der Fall wäre, so du da also Quellen zu hast bitte ich sie zu verlinken.


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2015)

Von wann ist diese Karte? Viele der dort gezeigten NATO-Stuetzpunkte nahe Russland gibt es nicht mehr (z. B. die in Kasachstan und Usbekistan). Nicht / schlampig recherchiert oder bewusster Taeuschungsversuch ... ? Davon, dass manche NATO-Symbole kaum kleiner sind als das Land, in dem sich der Stuetzpunkt befindet, und damit ein Zerrbild der Realitaet gezeichnet wird, mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## apap (15. Juli 2015)

Crawler, ich finde du macht dich gerade lächerlich. Die Ukraine hegt das Langziel EU und Natomitglied zu werden, schaust du keine Nachrichten oder hörst du weg wenn sich Ukraines Primär oder President zu Wort melden ? Die wollen, nur wir wollen nicht, so der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Und warum wollen wir nicht ? Weil in der Ukraine Krieg ist, mit Russland. Was soll ich noch sagen um dir die Lage einfacher zu erklären ? Sofern sich die Lage beruihgt und die Ukraine sich stabilisiert, kommt auch die Zeit für Beitrittsgespräche. Kiew wird es sich nicht von Moskau verbieten lassen EU Bemühungen anzustreben, genau so wenig darf die EU Russlands Befürchtungen vor den Wunsch der Ukraine einer Handelsunion beuizutreten, stellen. Womit die EU ernst in Betracht gezogen werden wird bzw die Kandidatur einer Ukraine. 

Da Russland den Krieg in der Ukraine aufrecht erhält erübrigt sich deine Frage wohl auch warum ich in diesem Konflikt gegen russland Partei ergreiffe. Auch das kann ich dir nicht noch einfacher erklären.

Deine Sicht auf den Maidan, ist die als ob du ihn übern russischen Rundfunk wahrgenommen hättest. Jedenfalls kannst du dir sicher sein, dass am Maidan, Faschisten die aller kleinste Gruppe waren. Warum fand denn deiner Meinung nach der Maidan statt ? Weil alle Ukrainer Faschisten sind ? Oder weil der President statt versprochenen EU Kurs nun den Eintritt in die eurasische Union vertrat, direkt nach einem Besuch bei Putin ? Und ich mache mich lächerlich ja ? 

Und was sollen diese Vergleiche mit den USA ? Vergesse doch mal den Klassenkampf um den geht es doch garnicht ... mach nen eigenen Thread auf dann äussern sich Leute dazu.  Ich könnte dir auch diverse Dokus nennen was für Schweine Großkapitalisten sind. Aber was ändert das denn wenn wir nach Produkten und Konsum förmlich schreien, und uns in Foren tiefsinnig und gut quasseln und nichtmal erkennen wie scheinheilig wir als Konsumenten der Ausbeutung des Planeten wir doch leben... 

Mit dem asiatsichen Markt meinte ich die Newcomer, russische Nachbarn mit Gas und Öl die sehr gewillt sind an die EU zu vk, und Nähe zur Nato suchen um sich vor möglichen Angriffen vor Russland zu schützen, wenn sie denn bereit wären Verträge mit der EU abzuschließen. Für den russsichen Energiesektor, und somit über 70% der russsichen Wirtschaft, wäre das ein Genickbruch. Putin will und wird das um jeden Preis vermeiden, das ist die große Gefahr hinter der Natoeinkreisung es geht um das Liefern russischer Rohstoffe nach Europa von den Russland gerade ein Monopol besitzt. Die einzige Karte ist sich diese Länder zu vereinleiben oder zu erpessen so wie die Ukraine. Diese Länder setzen auf US Militärbasen, und auf die NATO. Wer könnte es ihnen denn verübeln ? Das Problem an sich ist das russische Modell und Streben zur Supermacht, das würde ganze Länder kosten. 

Pragmatisch sagst du zum Schluss. Pragmatisch ist es als Europäer dafür zu stehen dass Imperialisten auf unserem Boden Kriege schürren, um ihre Geschäfte zu vertreten. Verzichte mal lieber auf Pragmatik und schaue auch so dass du was erkennst.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meiste *Stimmungsmache* geht neben Schlumpi,  Amon doch hier von dir aus, aber vermutlich ist das nunmal so wen man sich* von linken Stimmungsmachern das Hirn vernebeln lässt*.



So so "Stimmungsmacher" also ...

Offensichtlich kannst du nicht zwischen  Propaganda und seine Meinung (zum Thema Ukrainekonflikt) vertreten, die stets mit Fakten und Quellen belegt wird, unterscheiden!

...und dann sprichst du von "schlechter" Diskussionskultur anderer???
Was ist "Stimmungsmache" und "* von linken Stimmungsmachern das Hirn vernebeln lässt" ? 
Bitte erkläre und erläutere uns deine Aussage!!!
...und inwiefern besteht in deinen Beiträgen die linke Stimmungsmache nicht?

*Falls dies ein weiterer niederträchtiger Versuch in diesem Thread  sein soll, mir zu unterstellen, dass ich lüge und meine Fakten und Quellen falsch sein sollen, erwarte ich von dir, dass du die moderativen Hinweise hier im Forum befolgst und Beweise dafür lieferst!!!
Anderenfalls handelst du bewusst gegen die Forensregeln!


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Crawler,



Erstmal heiße ich nicht Crawler, bitte unterlasse solche Verfälschungen, ich nenne dich auch nicht ahah, oder pipi, oder dumdum. also rede du auch andere Leute mit dem Nick an mit dem sie sie unterwegs sind und dichte nicht die Namen um!



apap schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hegt das Langziel EU und Natomitglied zu werden, schaust du keine Nachrichten oder hörst du weg wenn sich Ukraines Primär oder President zu Wort melden ? Die wollen, nur wir wollen nicht, so der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Und warum wollen wir nicht ? Weil in der Ukraine Krieg ist, mit Russland. Was soll ich noch sagen um dir die Lage einfacher zu erklären ? Sofern sich die Lage beruihgt und die Ukraine sich stabilisiert, kommt auch die Zeit für Beitrittsgespräche.



Ich habe nie abgestritten das die aktuelle ukrainische Regierung das evt. in "betracht" ziehen könnte, aber es ändert nichts daran das die Aussichten der Ukraine auf eine Mitgliedschaft in der EU unter völlig ausgeschlossen laufen. Das liegt nicht nur primär daran das dort der Konflikt mit den Seperatisten läuft, auch ohne diese wären die Aussichten auf eine EU-Mitgliedschaft nicht gegeben, da in der Ukraine abgesehen vom Konflikt noch eine unmenge mehr im argen liegt, was ich schon benannt habe, auch wen du das warum auch immer nicht wahrhaben willst. Das aber auch nicht mein Problem, das du anscheinend einfach bestimmte Dinge ausblenden möchtest und Pippi Langstrumpf spieltst was deine Sicht auf die Dinge anbelangt.
Mir zeigt das wieder mal nur wie beschränkt und Realitätsfern deine Sichtweise auf die Dinge doch letztlich ist.



apap schrieb:


> Kiew wird es sich nicht von Moskau verbieten lassen EU Bemühungen anzustreben, genau so wenig darf die EU Russlands Befürchtungen vor den Wunsch der Ukraine einer Handelsunion beuizutreten, stellen. Womit die EU ernst in Betracht gezogen werden wird bzw die Kandidatur einer Ukraine.



Jaja, rede dir nur ein Russland hätte verhindern wollen das die Ukraine der EU beitritt, den immerhin gab es schon 2008 Gespräche zu einem Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen EU und der Ukraine, da hat Putin auch nicht versucht das zu verhindern, wie erklärst du dir das? Prinzipiell hätte der Ukraine also ein Beitritt zur EU "offen" gestanden, auch wen es von Seiten der EU keine Aussicht auf einen Beitritt für die Ukraine gab, aus diversen, wie von mir nochmal erwähnt angebrachten Gründen.
 Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union

Warum sollte Putin also ab 2013 / 2014 plötzlich Angst davor haben das die Ukraine der EU beitritt, wo sich an den Chancen in die EU aufgenommen zu werden nichts geändert hat, ehr im Gegenteil die Chancen sind noch geringer geworden da die wirtschaftliche Situation und die Situation des Staatshaushalts sich bis dahin noch verschärft haben und das auch ohne Aufstand im Osten.

Kurz um, du erzählst ein Haufen völlig absurdes Zeug das an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist und nur in deiner Phantasie annähernd sowas wie Realität ist, oder gar die Wahrheit.



apap schrieb:


> Deine Sicht auf den Maidan, ist die als ob du ihn übern russischen Rundfunk wahrgenommen hättest. Jedenfalls kannst du dir sicher sein, dass am Maidan, Faschisten die aller kleinste Gruppe waren. Warum fand denn deiner Meinung nach der Maidan statt ? Weil alle Ukrainer Faschisten sind ? Oder weil der President statt versprochenen EU Kurs nun den Eintritt in die eurasische Union vertrat, direkt nach einem Besuch bei Putin ? Und ich mache mich lächerlich ja ?



Nein, es waren auf dem Majdan genauso wenig alles Faschisten wie bei Pegida alles Faschisten waren. In den Medien wurde es aber so hingebogen als hätte aus auf dem Majdan keine Faschisten gegeben und bei Pegida nur Faschisten, da liegt da Knackpunkt, das die öffentliche Wahrnehmung völlig verfälscht wird.
Und die Frage warum Faschisten auf dem Majdan für deutsche Politiker toleribar sind und man da seine Solidarität bekunden kann, während man bei Pegida auf die Barikaden geht, sobald welche unter den "normalen" Leuten sind ist ja wohl berechtigt, das hat rein garnichts mit deinen gerne als Vorwurf gebrachten "russischen Medien" zu tun, sondern damit das dass schon ein zimlich shizophrenes Verhalten besagter Politiker darstellt.



apap schrieb:


> Und was sollen diese Vergleiche mit den USA ? Vergesse doch mal den Klassenkampf um den geht es doch garnicht ... mach nen eigenen Thread auf dann äussern sich Leute dazu.  Ich könnte dir auch diverse Dokus nennen was für Schweine Großkapitalisten sind. Aber was ändert das denn wenn wir nach Produkten und Konsum förmlich schreien, und uns in Foren tiefsinnig und gut quasseln und nichtmal erkennen wie scheinheilig wir als Konsumenten der Ausbeutung des Planeten wir doch leben...



Und was hat die russische Sozialpolitik dann mit dem Thema zu tun? Warum gehört die auf den Prüfstand aber die von USA und EU nicht? Das in etwas so als würdest du 2 Kunstwerke vergleichen, während du das eine nur an der gut gezeichneten Nase vergleichst, vergleichst du das andere in seiner Gesamtheit und sagst dann das dass Bild wo du nur die Nase siehst das bessere ist, während das andere welches du vollständig siehst unvollkommen und schlecht sei.
Du kannst das russische handeln nicht aus einem internationlen Kontext isoliert zum handeln der anderen Nationen betrachten und schon garnicht unabhängig zum handeln der USA.



apap schrieb:


> Mit dem asiatsichen Markt meinte ich die Newcomer, russische Nachbarn mit Gas und Öl die sehr gewillt sind an die EU zu vk, und Nähe zur Nato suchen um sich vor möglichen Angriffen vor Russland zu schützen, wenn sie denn bereit wären Verträge mit der EU abzuschließen. Für den russsichen Energiesektor, und somit über 70% der russsichen Wirtschaft, wäre das ein Genickbruch. Putin will und wird das um jeden Preis vermeiden, das ist die große Gefahr hinter der Natoeinkreisung es geht um das Liefern russischer Rohstoffe nach Europa von den Russland gerade ein Monopol besitzt. Die einzige Karte ist sich diese Länder zu vereinleiben oder zu erpessen so wie die Ukraine. Diese Länder setzen auf US Militärbasen, und auf die NATO. Wer könnte es ihnen denn verübeln ? Das Problem an sich ist das russische Modell und Streben zur Supermacht, das würde ganze Länder kosten.



Und welche "Newcomer" sollen das sein die in Osteuropa und Vorderasien ihre Rohstoffe an die EU verkaufen wollen? Mir wäre neu das da in jüngster Zeit großartige Bodenschätze gefunden worden wären von denen noch niemand gewusst hätte und somit gibt es da auch niemanden der eine Konkurenz für die russische Rohstoffindustrie wäre, solltest du da andere Quellen haben, bitte immer her damit.
Die größte Konkurenz für russisches Gas ist im Moment das Fraking in den USA, weil die USA soviel Gas durch  Fraking gewinnen das sie damit sogar noch den europäischen Markt beliefern könnten und somit die Preise drücken würden.



apap schrieb:


> Pragmatisch sagst du zum Schluss. Pragmatisch ist es als Europäer dafür zu stehen dass Imperialisten auf unserem Boden Kriege schürren, um ihre Geschäfte zu vertreten. Verzichte mal lieber auf Pragmatik und schaue auch so dass du was erkennst.



Du verstehst eindeutig nicht was Pragmatismus bedeutet, aber ich werd jetzt nicht noch nen Haufen Zeilen zum Thema schreiben um dir das zu erklären, dazu hab ich ehrlich heute keine Lust mehr.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kannst du nicht zwischen  Propaganda und seine Meinung (zum Thema Ukrainekonflikt) vertreten, die stets mit Fakten und Quellen belegt wird, unterscheiden!



Das ist meine Meinung zu Teilen deiner Beiträge, da muss ich keine Quellen für nennen, somal ich nichts konkret von dir als Stimmungsmache bezeichnet habe, ich hätte es aber etwas deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen können das es sich dabei um meine Meinung handelt, tut mir leid.
Meine Meinung dazu musst du nicht teilen und ich muss deine Ansichten zum Thema nicht teilen, aber ich habe dich deswegen hier auch an keiner Stelle angegriffen.
Jeder kann seine Meinung haben, auch wen man die nicht teilt und man die persöhnlich vieleicht als einseitig empfindet, Hauptsache ist doch beide Seiten werden nicht herablassend, oder persöhnlich. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und dann sprichst du von "schlechter" Diskussionskultur anderer???
> Was ist "Stimmungsmache" und "* von linken Stimmungsmachern das Hirn vernebeln lässt" ?
> Bitte erkläre und erläutere uns deine Aussage!!!
> ...und inwiefern besteht in deinen Beiträgen die linke Stimmungsmache nicht?*



Das mit dem "Hirn vernebeln" bezog sich nur auf apap, nicht auf Dich.
Ich hab das im letzten Post jetzt nochmal etwas angepasst und hoffe das es dadurch jetzt vieleicht etwas verständliche rüber kommt und leichter zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Crawler, ich finde du macht dich gerade lächerlich. Die Ukraine hegt das Langziel EU und Natomitglied zu werden, schaust du keine Nachrichten oder hörst du weg wenn sich Ukraines Primär oder President zu Wort melden ?



Komisch, ich wusste gar nicht das die Ukraine am Atlantik liegt, aber so kann man sich halt täuschen.

Außerdem "will" die Ukraine erst in diese Institutionen, seit dem der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew stattgefunden hat.

Das hat natürlich einen faden Beigeschmack. 



apap schrieb:


> Die wollen, nur wir wollen nicht, so der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Und warum wollen wir nicht ? Weil in der Ukraine Krieg ist, mit Russland.



Oh ich wusste gar nicht das die beiden Länder in einem offiziellen Kriegszustand sind. Gibt es dafür Quellen?



apap schrieb:


> Was soll ich noch sagen um dir die Lage einfacher zu erklären ?



Du könntest doch mal mit Quellenarbeit anfangen. 



apap schrieb:


> Sofern sich die Lage beruihgt und die Ukraine sich stabilisiert, kommt auch die Zeit für Beitrittsgespräche.



Wo sich die Frage stellt, wem nützt das mehr. Der Ukraine oder den übrigen Ländern? Ich denke der Versuch die Ukraine in die Nato zu bekommen, hat reine geostrategische Interessen. Nämlich der USA. Insofern finde ich es einfach nur fair wenn Russland auch Interessen hat. Nämlich einen Natobeitritt der Ukraine zu verhindern. Das erscheint mir nachvollziehbar.



apap schrieb:


> Kiew wird es sich nicht von Moskau verbieten lassen EU Bemühungen anzustreben,



Ach wenn sich doch Berlin auch mal nichts von Washington vorschreiben lassen würde. Das wäre ein Traum.



apap schrieb:


> genau so wenig darf die EU Russlands Befürchtungen vor den Wunsch der Ukraine einer Handelsunion beuizutreten, stellen.



Und warum nicht? Genau aus dieser Denkstruktur ist der erste Weltkrieg entstanden. Jeder denkt nur an sich, keiner gesteht der Gegenseite auch Interesse zu. 



apap schrieb:


> Da Russland den Krieg in der Ukraine aufrecht erhält erübrigt sich deine Frage wohl auch warum ich in diesem Konflikt gegen russland Partei ergreiffe.



Erstens gibt es keinen Krieg zwischen der Ukraine und Russland. Zweitens vergisst auch die die Reihenfolge Aktion>Reaktion.

Der Anstoß der gesamten Kriese war die undemokratische Amtsenthebung und Entmachtung des gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine. Alles was Russland gemacht hat, ist auf die Ereignisse zu reagieren.

Die Schuldigen sitzen in Kiew, nicht in Moskau.



apap schrieb:


> Auch das kann ich dir nicht noch einfacher erklären.



Du erklärst auch nichts, du behauptest.



apap schrieb:


> Deine Sicht auf den Maidan, ist die als ob du ihn übern russischen Rundfunk wahrgenommen hättest.



Wenn Menschen friedlich demonstrieren, da sind wir uns hoffentlich alle einig, dann ist das die legitime Stimme des Volkes. 

Wenn hingegen Regierungsgebäude besetzt werden, Barrikaden errichtet werden, die Sicherheitskräfte des Landes mit Steinen und Molotovcocktails beworfen werden, dann hat der Protest seine Legitimation verloren. Da brauch es keinen russischen Staatsfunk, um den undemokratische Vorgang auf dem Maidan auch als solchen zu benennen. 



apap schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kannst du dir sicher sein, dass am Maidan, Faschisten die aller kleinste Gruppe waren.



Dafür aber die gewalttätigste. Und eben jene Gruppe, die das Abkommen vom 21. Februar 2014 sofort torpediert haben. Ergo der Diplomatie NIE eine Chance gaben. 

Damit hat der Protest auf dem Maidan jede Legitimation verloren.



apap schrieb:


> Warum fand denn deiner Meinung nach der Maidan statt ? Weil alle Ukrainer Faschisten sind ? Oder weil der President statt versprochenen EU Kurs nun den Eintritt in die eurasische Union vertrat, direkt nach einem Besuch bei Putin ?



Wenn man mit der Politik seines Landes unzufrieden ist (und das ist das gute Recht eines jeden Bürgers) dann darf man wahlweise dagegen friedlich protestieren oder bei der nächsten Wahl den entsprechenden Politiker bzw. die Partei abwählen.

Unzufriedenheit ist aber kein Freifahrtsschein alle demokratischen Spielregeln über Bord zu werden, und den gewählten Präsidenten undemokratisch seines Amtes zu entheben.



apap schrieb:


> Und ich mache mich lächerlich ja ?



Die Antwort auf diese Frage hast du bereits mehrfach mit deinen Posts gegeben.



apap schrieb:


> Und was sollen diese Vergleiche mit den USA ?



Weil vllt die USA mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit das Völkerrecht brechen. Und da stört es scheinbar niemanden. Könnte man Heuchelei nennen.



apap schrieb:


> Mit dem asiatsichen Markt meinte ich die Newcomer, russische Nachbarn mit Gas und Öl die sehr gewillt sind an die EU zu vk, und Nähe zur Nato suchen um sich vor möglichen Angriffen vor Russland zu schützen, wenn sie denn bereit wären Verträge mit der EU abzuschließen.



So wie der Kosovo oder Libyen? Ach ne, die wurden ja von der NATO überfallen. Ich bringe das immer durcheinander. Aber das waren ja gute Krieg, weil die wurden ja vom Westen geführt.



apap schrieb:


> Für den russsichen Energiesektor, und somit über 70% der russsichen Wirtschaft, wäre das ein Genickbruch.



Abgesehen davon, dass du nicht in der Lage bist Quellen zu nennen, bist du wohl auch Offensichtlich nicht in der Lage Quellen zu lesen.

vineyardsaker.de/russland/putin-2000-2014-ergebnisse-diversifizierung-modernisierung-und-die-rolle-des-staates-in-der-wirtschaft-des-russischen-staates/

Öl und Gas macht ca. 28% des Staatshaushalts aus. 

Warst du nicht der User der von anderen verlangt, sie sollen sich erst einlesen, bevor sie zu Themen reden?



apap schrieb:


> Putin will und wird das um jeden Preis vermeiden, das ist die große Gefahr hinter der Natoeinkreisung es geht um das Liefern russischer Rohstoffe nach Europa von den Russland gerade ein Monopol besitzt.



Ist aber auch echt gemein, wenn Länder zu erst an sich denken, oder? Warum verschenkt Russland sein Erdöl und Erdgas nicht einfach.



apap schrieb:


> Die einzige Karte ist sich diese Länder zu vereinleiben oder zu erpessen so wie die Ukraine.



Weil der Westen das ja zum Glück gar nicht macht  Ja wenn zwei das gleiche Machen, ist es nicht dasselbe.



apap schrieb:


> Diese Länder setzen auf US Militärbasen, und auf die NATO. Wer könnte es ihnen denn verübeln ?



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die amerikanische Militärausgaben zwischen 6 bis 7 mal so groß sind, wie die russischen, könnte ich ihnen das verübeln. Wer hier der Kriegstreiber ist, zeigt sich ganz deutlich.



apap schrieb:


> Das Problem an sich ist das russische Modell und Streben zur Supermacht, das würde ganze Länder kosten.



Russland ist eine Supermacht, da müssen sie nicht nach streben. Zweitens, wer unterhält eigentlich über 700 Militärbasen weltweit? Geht das nicht auch auf die Kosten fremder Länder?

Nein, denn amerikanische Besatzung ist gut, russische Besatzung ist schlecht.



apap schrieb:


> Pragmatisch sagst du zum Schluss. Pragmatisch ist es als Europäer dafür zu stehen dass Imperialisten auf unserem Boden Kriege schürren, um ihre Geschäfte zu vertreten. Verzichte mal lieber auf Pragmatik und schaue auch so dass du was erkennst.



So wie der völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak? Oder ist das ein "guter" Krieg?


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass du nicht in der Lage bist Quellen zu nennen, bist du wohl auch Offensichtlich nicht in der Lage Quellen zu lesen.
> 
> vineyardsaker.de/russland/putin-2000-2014-ergebnisse-diversifizierung-modernisierung-und-die-rolle-des-staates-in-der-wirtschaft-des-russischen-staates/
> 
> Öl und Gas macht ca. 28% des Staatshaushalts aus.


Nicht schon wieder irgendwelche Blogs als Quelle.


> SELIGER (Tver Region), February 6. /TASS/. The *share of oil and gas  revenues in the Russian budget* will drop from *52% at present* to 45-47%  by 2035, Energy Minister Alexander Novak said on Friday at the Arctic  Expedition Russian youth forum.
> TASS: Economy - Share of oil and gas revenues in Russian budget to decline by 5% in 20 years â€” minister





> Oil and natural gas activities make up a large portion of Russia's  federal budget. According to the Ministry of Finance, 50% of Russia's  federal budget revenue in 2013 came from mineral extraction taxes and  export customs duties on oil and natural gas.
> Oil and natural gas sales accounted for 68% of Russia?s total export revenues in 2013 - Today in Energy - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)



Nicht ohne Grund musste man ja auch beim Haushalt für dieses Jahr den Rotstift ansetzen. Und in Anbetracht der beginnenden Krise in China, dürften wohl noch ein paar Einnahmen aus Rohstoffexporten hinfällig werden.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Hirn vernebeln" bezog sich nur auf apap, nicht auf Dich.
> Ich hab das im letzten Post jetzt nochmal etwas angepasst und hoffe das  es dadurch jetzt vieleicht etwas verständliche rüber kommt und leichter  zu verstehen ist.


Hat sich an deiner gemachten Aussage irgend etwas durch deine Anpassung geändert? Nein!
Du unterstellst mir immer noch, dass ich "Stimmungsmache" betreibe,  bist um apap besorgt, dass er sich durch Amons und meine Beiträge "das Hirn vernebeln lässt".

Ich hatte genau aus diesem Grund, um Missverständnisse auszuschließen, gezielt nachgefragt und dich gebeten, deine Aussage zu erklären, doch du weigerst dich:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung zu Teilen deiner Beiträge, da muss ich keine Quellen für nennen, somal ich nichts konkret von dir als Stimmungsmache bezeichnet habe, ich hätte es aber etwas deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen können das es sich dabei um meine Meinung handelt, tut mir leid.
> Meine Meinung dazu musst du nicht teilen und ich muss deine Ansichten zum Thema nicht teilen, aber ich habe dich deswegen hier auch an keiner Stelle angegriffen.
> Jeder kann seine Meinung haben, auch wen man die nicht teilt und man die persöhnlich vieleicht als einseitig empfindet, Hauptsache ist doch beide Seiten werden nicht herablassend, oder persöhnlich.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meiste Stimmungsmache geht meiner Meinung nach neben Schlumpi und   Amon doch hier von dir aus, aber vermutlich ist das nunmal so wen man  sich wie in deinem Fall apap von linken Stimmungsmachern das Hirn  vernebeln lässt.



Zur Erinnerung: Dies hier ist ein Thread über die Aktuelle Entwicklung in  der Ukraine und nicht über Nightslavers Meinungen über Forenuser.
Mir  ist herzlich egal, ob dir Teile meiner Beiträge nicht gefallen, aber da  dies für dich Anlass war, mich öffentlich persönlich anzuprangern,  statt auf die Teile meiner Beiträge, die dir nicht gefallen,  zu reagieren, entstehen Fragen nach deinen Motiven!

Nett von dir, dass du mir "erlaubst", dass ich nicht deine Meinung teilen muss.
Aber es wirkt paradox, dass du auf meine Nachfragen nicht antworten willst, deine Meinung, dir dir aber so wichtig war, dass du sie hier öffentlich kund tun musstest und weiter darauf bestehst, nicht begründen willst,  mich aber angeblich nicht angeriffen hast. 

Du hast speziell Amon, apap und mich erwähnt, also gefallen dir  alle anderen hier verfassten Beiträge.

Da du hier im Ukrainekonflikt die gleiche politische Sichtweise auf Dinge hast wie ich, finde ich das schon sehr mies, dass du dich über mich zu profilieren versuchst!
Neid? 
Ich erwarte eine Antwort!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Der Rechte Sektor droht Poroschenko mit dem Tod! 
Ob Russland ihm auch bald helfen muss, dass Land lebend zu verlassen? *

*"*Last week, before the Mukacheve incident, VOA asked Right Sector  spokesman Artem Skoropadsky to comment on the group's rhetoric and  possible future course of action.  
"If there's a new revolution, Ukraine's President Poroshenko and his  teammates won't be able to make it out of the country the way the  previous president [pro-Russian President Viktor Yanukovych] did,"  Skoropadsky told VOA. "They can't expect anything other than an  execution in some dark vault, carried out by a group of young officers  of Ukraine's army and National Guard."
  Skoropadsky also said his organization is not calling for a coup, but  that one is inevitable if the government remains deaf to the pleas of  the volunteer battalions and the population.*"*

*Ukraine Nationalists: Country Headed for Coup


Laut dieser kanadischen Zeitung spielte Kanada während des Maidans eine größere Rolle als bisher bekannt:
*
CP Investigation: Canada's embassy in Ukraine used as pawn in 2014 uprising


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder irgendwelche Blogs als Quelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



â€¢ Anteil der Ã–l- und Gasexporte am russischen Bruttoinlandsprodukt bis 2011 | Statistik
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...w2GG197c0YrGWsg&bvm=bv.97949915,d.bGQ&cad=rja

Energie macht zwar einen hohen Anteil an den russischen Exporten aus (60-70%), aber eben keinen großen Anteil am gesamten BIP.

Das BIP eines Landes ist mehr als seine Exporte.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das BIP eines Landes ist mehr als seine Exporte.


Es ging um den Staatshaushalt, nicht das BIP. Was von dir selber ja sogar geschrieben wurde:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Öl und Gas macht ca. 28% des Staatshaushalts aus.


Und die von dir genannten 28% sind nunmal falsch. Denn, wie von mir verlinkt, werden 52% der Einnahmen für den Staatshaushalt der Russischen Förderation durch Steuern, etc. auf den Export von Erdöl und Gerdgas generiert.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich wusste gar nicht das die Ukraine am Atlantik liegt, aber so kann man sich halt täuschen.



Kalifornien auch nicht. Und nun? Was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem "will" die Ukraine erst in diese Institutionen, seit dem der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew stattgefunden hat.



Magst Du uns den Sinn der Anfuehrungszeichen erklaeren?

Ambitionen auf eine EU-Mitgliedschaft gibt es mindestens seit 2004; Beziehungen zur NATO wurden erstmals 1994 von Leonid Kutschma thematisiert und sind seit 1997 in der NATO-Ukraine-Charta geregelt. Gut Putsch will Weile haben, was?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oh ich wusste gar nicht das die beiden Länder in einem offiziellen Kriegszustand sind. Gibt es dafür Quellen?



Amnesty International - seit je her imperialistische Trutzburg und NATO-Wolf im Gutmenschenschafspelz - spricht von einem internationalen Konflikt und Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten. Ab wann wuerdest Du die Vokabel "Krieg" akzeptieren? Wenn Zar Wladimir der Erste sie verwendet? Wenn die Leichensaecke der nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft heimkehren koennenden Urlauber sich immer hoeher stapeln? Wobei. Dank eines praesidialen Dekretes, dass Berichte hierueber unter Strafe stellt, wuerden wir davon ja sowieso nichts erfahren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke der Versuch die Ukraine in die Nato zu bekommen, hat reine geostrategische Interessen. Nämlich der USA.



Natuerlich. So muss es sein. Daran, dass sich die Ukraine von der sie drangsalierenden Nuklearmacht im Osten bedroht fuehlt, kann es nicht liegen. Nein, es muss die USA sein. Was die davon hat? Keine Ahnung. Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an die von mir gerade erst gepostete Karte, die die russischen Aussengrenzen zeigt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn hingegen Regierungsgebäude besetzt werden, Barrikaden errichtet werden, die Sicherheitskräfte des Landes mit Steinen und Molotovcocktails beworfen werden, dann hat der Protest seine Legitimation verloren.



... oder mit Moersern und Panzern gebombt und geschossen, so wie der antifaschistische Widerstand im Osten der Ukraine? Hat irgendjemand Doppelmoral © gesagt?

Denn:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit hat der Protest auf dem Maidan jede Legitimation verloren.



... wohingegen im Osten ein Aufstand der Anstaendigen gegen die Naziputschjunta stattfindet. Was kuemmert es Dich, dass Nazis in Parlament und Regierung eine kleine Minderheit stellen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil vllt die USA mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit das Völkerrecht brechen. Und da stört es scheinbar niemanden. Könnte man Heuchelei nennen.



Siehe oben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Öl und Gas macht ca. 28% des Staatshaushalts aus.



... und mehr als 2/3 der Exporte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Kalifornien auch nicht. Und nun? Was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt?



Kalifornien ist aber auch kein souveräner Staat, sondern ein föderaler Bundesstaat der USA. Die USA als Staat hingegen liegen am Atlantik. Die Ukraine nicht.

Was ich damit sagen will? Denke doch kurz darüber nach wofür das „A“ in NATO steht, vielleicht kommst du dann darauf.



JePe schrieb:


> Magst Du uns den Sinn der Anfuehrungszeichen erklaeren?
> 
> Ambitionen auf eine EU-Mitgliedschaft gibt es mindestens seit 2004; Beziehungen zur NATO wurden erstmals 1994 von Leonid Kutschma thematisiert und sind seit 1997 in der NATO-Ukraine-Charta geregelt. Gut Putsch will Weile haben, was?



Unter dem letzten demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine bestanden keine politischen Ambitionen zum Beitritt der EU. Auch ein geplantes Assoziierungabbkommen wurde ausgesetzt. Also muss es wohl am undemokratischen Machtwechsel in der Ukraine liegen.

Das ist meine Meinung.



JePe schrieb:


> Amnesty International - seit je her imperialistische Trutzburg und NATO-Wolf im Gutmenschenschafspelz - spricht von einem internationalen Konflikt und Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten. Ab wann wuerdest Du die Vokabel "Krieg" akzeptieren? Wenn Zar Wladimir der Erste sie verwendet? Wenn die Leichensaecke der nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft heimkehren koennenden Urlauber sich immer hoeher stapeln? Wobei. Dank eines praesidialen Dekretes, dass Berichte hierueber unter Strafe stellt, wuerden wir davon ja sowieso nichts erfahren.



Da weder das Parlament der Ukraine, noch das Parlament der russischen Föderation, die meines wissens nach diesen Schritt beschließen müssten, einen offiziellen Kriegszustand festgestellt haben, ist es wohl auch keiner. Ich wusste auch nicht, dass Amnesty International die Deutungshoheit darüber hat, was ein Krieg ist und was nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Natuerlich. So muss es sein. Daran, dass sich die Ukraine von der sie drangsalierenden Nuklearmacht im Osten bedroht fuehlt, kann es nicht liegen. Nein, es muss die USA sein. Was die davon hat? Keine Ahnung. Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle an die von mir gerade erst gepostete Karte, die die russischen Aussengrenzen zeigt.



Die Außengrenzen der russischen Föderation haben sich von 1991-2014 nicht geändert. Die Außengrenzen der NATO sehr wohl. Angesichts der Tatsache, wie die NATO gegen fremde Länder vorgeht, dem deutlich höheren Militärausgaben der NATO und dem Raketenschirm in Osteuropa, kann ich Russlands Politik nachvollziehen, die darin ein einkreisen sieht.

Wie gesagt, die USA haben sich damals auch von den Raketen auf Kuba bedroht gefühlt. Aber wenn die NATO rund um Russland sitzt, darf sich Russland nicht bedroht fühlen? Merkwürdige Logik.



JePe schrieb:


> ... oder mit Moersern und Panzern gebombt und geschossen, so wie der antifaschistische Widerstand im Osten der Ukraine? Hat irgendjemand Doppelmoral © gesagt?



Auch du hast das Prinzip der Kausalität (jede Reaktion setzt eine Aktion voraus) scheinbar nicht verstanden.

Hat sich die Krim aus einer Laune heraus für unabhängig erklärt? Haben die Menschen im Osten der Ukraine aus Langeweile heraus den Aufstand gegen Kiew begonnen?

Nein, das ist erst passiert, als der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine undemokratisch entfernt wurde.



JePe schrieb:


> ... wohingegen im Osten ein Aufstand der Anstaendigen gegen die Naziputschjunta stattfindet. Was kuemmert es Dich, dass Nazis in Parlament und Regierung eine kleine Minderheit stellen.



Siehe meinen Absatz zuvor. 



JePe schrieb:


> Von der so ungeliebten Kanzlerin gibt es ein schoenes Zitat: Politik beginnt mit der Betrachtung der Realitaet. Und die Realitaet im Kosovo war ein jahrelanger Buergerkrieg mit Vollausstattung einschliesslich ethnischer Saeuberungen und Konzentrationslager mitten in Europa. Es gab Verhandlungen, noch mehr Verhandlungen und ganz viele Verhandlungen - aber was es nicht gab, war eine Loesung. Betrachten wir nun diese Realitaeten - was waren die Optionen? A - wegschauen, es zur inneren Angelegenheit der Bundesrepublik Jugoslawiens erklaeren. B: eingreifen. Dass es fuer B kein UN-Mandat gab, lag, na sowas, am russischen Veto - auch damals ging es so wie heute um Hegemoniedenken und Machtsphaeren.



Eine der Hauptbegründungen für den Militäreinsatz war der sogenannte Hufeisenplan.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hufeisenplan

Es stellte sich als Lüge heraus. Ach und wenn es kein UN-Mandat gibt, dann darf man das Völkerrecht also brechen? Schöne Realität. 

Dann ist die Realität in der Ukraine, dass dort ein undemokratischer Machtwechsel stattfand, bei dem sich Russland nicht sicher sein konnte, ob die neue Regierung sich an alte Abmachungen hält. 

Ergo stellte diese Veränderung ein Sicherheitsrisiko für die Schwarzmeerflotte, stationiert auf der Krim da.

Welche Möglichkeiten hatte Russland? Zugucken das die Ukraine Mitglied der NATO wird, womit jedes Eingreifen einen Bündnisfall nach § 5 der NATO Statuten bedeutet hätte, oder halt die Krim als geostrategischen Punkt sichern. 

PS: Dann heißt es ja immer Russland solle sich nicht in die inneren Angelegenheit der Ukraine einmischen. Komischerweise wir das einmischen in innere Angelegenheit der Ukaine durch die USA nicht kritisiert.



JePe schrieb:


> ... und mehr als 2/3 der Exporte.



http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...asexporte-am-russischen-bruttoinlandsprodukt/

Und zwischen 11-14% am gesamten russischen BIP. 

Wow, die Wirtschaft Russlands hängt ja nur am Erdgas und Erdöl.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Ich möchte zum wiederholten Mal daran erinnern, dass es hier um "[a]ktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" geht. Einige der letzten Beiträge sind primär ein Sammelsurium aus Meinungsbeiträgen, persönlichen Sticheleien und OT. Zusätzlich mussten ein paar personenbezogene Angriff und Beiträge, die außer OT keinen Inhalt in sich trugen, ausgeblendet werden.
Ich bitte die Teilnehmer darum, sich an die bereits mehrfach angemahnten Umgangsformen zu erinnern und bitte beim Thema zu bleiben, auch wenn es einigen offensichtlich äußerst schwerfällt.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA als Staat hingegen liegen am Atlantik. Die Ukraine nicht.



Dann darf sie auch nicht NATO-Mitglied werden wollen. Waere ja noch schoener!

... wobei. Warte kurz. Dann muessten wir die NATO ja auch verlassen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unter dem letzten demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine bestanden keine politischen Ambitionen zum Beitritt der EU.



Du meinst bestimmt unter dem vorletzen. Aber ich will Dir das mal nachsehen. Obwohl der eine Freihandelszone mit der EU zu bilden versprochen hatte,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also muss es wohl am undemokratischen Machtwechsel in der Ukraine liegen.
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung.



Das glaube ich Dir gerne - haengt am vermeintlichen Putsch ja Deine gesamte Argumentation. Das ist nur nicht, was Du zuvor behauptest hast - da hast Du zu suggerieren versucht, dass bis 2014 die Buchstaben "EU" und "NATO" in der Ukraine unbekannt gewesen waeren. Und das ist nachweislich falsch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wusste auch nicht, dass Amnesty International die Deutungshoheit darüber hat, was ein Krieg ist und was nicht.



Findet dort ein erklaerter Krieg statt? Nein. Dass man sich de facto im Kriegszustand befaende und deshalb mobilmache, wurde dagegen von der ukrainischen Seite mehrfach erklaert. Und in dem praesidialen Dekret von Putin ist zwar wortklingelig die Rede von "Spezialeinsaetzen zu Friedenszeiten" - unkriegerisch hoert sich das fuer mich aber nicht wirklich an?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Außengrenzen der russischen Föderation haben sich von 1991-2014 nicht geändert.



Wir haben aber 2015. Und tada! Heute sind die Aussengrenzen andere.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Außengrenzen der NATO sehr wohl.



Die NATO ist kein Staat, ergo hat sie auch keine Grenzen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)kann ich Russlands Politik nachvollziehen, die darin ein einkreisen sieht.



Wegen eines Raketenschildes?

Mein Nachbar schliesst immer die Tuer ab, wenn er morgens das Haus verlaesst. Da ist doch bestimmt was im Busch ... ich werde da gleich mal einmarschieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat sich die Krim aus einer Laune heraus für unabhängig erklärt?



Nein, sie ist der russischen Foederation beigetreten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haben die Menschen im Osten der Ukraine aus Langeweile heraus den Aufstand gegen Kiew begonnen?



Wenn also ein Teil (!) der Bewohner eines Teils (!) eines Landes Anstoss am Zustandekommen einer neuen Regierung nimmt, darf man diese neue Regierung mit Kriegswaffen bekaempfen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist erst passiert, als der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine undemokratisch entfernt wurde.



Woraufhin, auch recht undemokratisch wie mir scheinen will, "Volksrepubliken" wie Pilze aus dem Boden schossen und irgendwelche sinistren Figuren sich zu deren Oberhaeuptern erklaert haben.

Bist Du mit dem Begriff "Warlord" vertraut?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine der Hauptbegründungen für den Militäreinsatz war der sogenannte Hufeisenplan.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hufeisenplan
> 
> Es stellte sich als Lüge heraus.



In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel wird das etwas differenzierter und konjunktiver formuliert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann ist die Realität in der Ukraine, dass dort ein undemokratischer Machtwechsel stattfand, bei dem sich Russland nicht sicher sein konnte, ob die neue Regierung sich an alte Abmachungen hält.
> 
> Ergo stellte diese Veränderung ein Sicherheitsrisiko für die Schwarzmeerflotte, stationiert auf der Krim da.
> 
> Welche Möglichkeiten hatte Russland? Zugucken das die Ukraine Mitglied der NATO wird, womit jedes Eingreifen einen Bündnisfall nach § 5 der NATO Statuten bedeutet hätte, oder halt die Krim als geostrategischen Punkt sichern.



Wie jetzt - ich dachte, Russland haette gar nichts damit zu tun und die Krimbewohner wollten unbedingt die Ukraine verlassen? Und nun soll sich Russland die Krim "gesichert" haben; ja, gar keine andere Wahl gehabt haben?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zwischen 11-14% am gesamten russischen BIP.
> 
> Wow, die Wirtschaft Russlands hängt ja nur am Erdgas und Erdöl.


 Der exportierende Teil, der Devisen in die Kassen spuelt - Ja, absolut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Dann darf sie auch nicht NATO-Mitglied werden wollen. Waere ja noch schoener!



Wenn man mit dem Begriff des Atlantiks in Namen ein genau definierten Punkt hat, warum nimmt man dann plötzlich Länder auf, die keinen Bezug zu diesen Punkt haben?

Dann sollte man vielleicht mal über eine Umbenennung nachdenken. Ich gebe zu, dass sind Kleinigkeiten, aber das ist dasselbe was mich am Beitritt der Türkei zur EU stört. 



JePe schrieb:


> ... wobei. Warte kurz. Dann muessten wir die NATO ja auch verlassen?



Wobei die Nordsee ja einen direkten Zugang zum Atlantik hat, das Schwarze Meer hingegen nicht. Aber mal von alle geografischen Aspekten abgesehen.

Ja ich bin gegen die Mitgliedschaft Deutschlands in der NATO. Wir machen uns zu Erfüllungsgehilfen von Kriegstreibern bis hin zu eigenem völkerrechtswidrigen Vorgehen (Kosovo). 



JePe schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt unter dem vorletzen. Aber ich will Dir das mal nachsehen. Obwohl der eine Freihandelszone mit der EU zu bilden versprochen hatte,



Ich meine den letzten. Da der (durchaus demokratischen) Wahl des aktuellen Präsidenten ein undemokratischer Machtwechsel vorausging, habe ich meine Probleme damit, das Ganze als rechtsstaatlichen Prozess anzusehen.

Oh Gott Janukowtisch hat also seine Wahlversprechen gebrochen? Der Verbrecher. 

Das rechtfertigt natürlich das undemokratische Absetzten. Ihn bei der nächsten Wahl einfach abzuwählen, war dem ukrainischen Volk auch nicht zuzumuten, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir gerne - haengt am vermeintlichen Putsch ja Deine gesamte Argumentation.



Da der Mann nicht demokratisch abgewählt wurde, und selbst seine Amtsenthebung nicht im Einklang mit der ukrainischen Verfassung war, ja das bleibt für mich nicht rechtstaatlich legitimiert. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist nur nicht, was Du zuvor behauptest hast - da hast Du zu suggerieren versucht, dass bis 2014 die Buchstaben "EU" und "NATO" in der Ukraine unbekannt gewesen waeren. Und das ist nachweislich falsch.



Ok, da hast du absolut recht. Hier habe ich mich nachweislich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte sagen, dass unter dem letzten demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Abstand zu beiden Beitritten genommen wurde.



JePe schrieb:


> Findet dort ein erklaerter Krieg statt? Nein. Dass man sich de facto im Kriegszustand befaende und deshalb mobilmache, wurde dagegen von der ukrainischen Seite mehrfach erklaert.



Was soll diese Differenzierung? Die Staaten Russland und Ukraine befinden sich rechtlich nicht in einem Kriegszustand.



JePe schrieb:


> Und in dem praesidialen Dekret von Putin ist zwar wortklingelig die Rede von "Spezialeinsaetzen zu Friedenszeiten" - unkriegerisch hoert sich das fuer mich aber nicht wirklich an?



Spezialeinsätze zu Friedenszeiten finde ich nicht problematisch. Das ist doch Standard bei Spezialkräften. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wir haben aber 2015. Und tada! Heute sind die Aussengrenzen andere.



Aktion>Reaktion. Russland hat seine Außengrenzen nicht aus einer Laune heraus geändert.



JePe schrieb:


> Die NATO ist kein Staat, ergo hat sie auch keine Grenzen.




Die NATO ist aber eine Gemeinschaft von Staaten. Und die hat sehr wohl Außengrenze. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wegen eines Raketenschildes?
> 
> Mein Nachbar schliesst immer die Tuer ab, wenn er morgens das Haus verlaesst. Da ist doch bestimmt was im Busch ... ich werde da gleich mal einmarschieren.



Warum ist die USA nochmal in den Irak einmarschiert? Achja man hat sich von angeblichen Waffen die mehrere tausend Kilometer entfernt waren, bedroht gefühlt.

Aber Russland darf sich nicht direkt vor seiner Haustür bedroht fühlen? PS: Was war eigentlich mit Kuba, das war doch auch direkt vor der Haustür der USA.



JePe schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist der russischen Foederation beigetreten.



Nachdem sich die Krim für unabhängig erklärt hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Teil (!) der Bewohner eines Teils (!) eines Landes Anstoss am Zustandekommen einer neuen Regierung nimmt, darf man diese neue Regierung mit Kriegswaffen bekaempfen?



Ja. Wenn diese neue Regierung nicht demokratisch zustande gekommen ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Woraufhin, auch recht undemokratisch wie mir scheinen will, "Volksrepubliken" wie Pilze aus dem Boden schossen und irgendwelche sinistren Figuren sich zu deren Oberhaeuptern erklaert haben.



Aktion>Reaktion.



JePe schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Begriff "Warlord" vertraut?



Ja.



JePe schrieb:


> In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel wird das etwas differenzierter und konjunktiver formuliert.



Das Ergebnis bleibt das selbe. Der Hufeisenplan war nur ein vorgeschobener Grund. 

Selbst unser damaliger Regierungschef hat bereits erklärt, dass der Angriff auf dem Kosovo völkerrechtswidrig war. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt - ich dachte, Russland haette gar nichts damit zu tun und die Krimbewohner wollten unbedingt die Ukraine verlassen?



Russland hat wohl die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen der Krim unterstützt. Genauso wie die USA das in der Ukraine getan haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Und nun soll sich Russland die Krim "gesichert" haben; ja, gar keine andere Wahl gehabt haben?



Richtig. Das war die logische Folge auf den undemokratischen Regierungswechsel in Kiew. Du hast doch gesagt, Politik hat sich an Realitäten zu erfolgen.



JePe schrieb:


> Der exportierende Teil, der Devisen in die Kassen spuelt - Ja, absolut.



Die Aussage, Russlands Wirtschaft hängt nur am Energiesektor ist trotzdem falsch. Es macht nur zwischen 11-14% der Wirtschaftsleistung aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn diese neue Regierung nicht demokratisch zustande gekommen ist.



Der aktuelle Präsident wurde demokratisch gewählt.
Wenn die Milizen [mit oder ohne Hoheitsabzeichen] den Menschen dort das Recht auf eine demokratische Wahl verweigern, dann ist das nicht die Schuld des gewählten Präsidenten.
Anstatt die Regierung in Kiew zu bekämpfen, sollte man man mit denen reden, was getan werden kann, um das Land wieder zu vereinen
Und zwar ohne dass Russland und der Westen mit am Tisch sitzen.
Logischer Weise müssen dann aber erst mal alle nicht Ukrainische Milizen und solche ohne Hoheitsabzeichen das Land verlassen.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man mit dem Begriff des Atlantiks in Namen ein genau definierten Punkt hat, warum nimmt man dann plötzlich Länder auf, die keinen Bezug zu diesen Punkt haben?



Weil dieser Buchstabe nicht der sinnstiftende in der Abkuerzung und die NATO kein Fischereiverein ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt natürlich das undemokratische Absetzten. Ihn bei der nächsten Wahl einfach abzuwählen, war dem ukrainischen Volk auch nicht zuzumuten, oder?



Weder bist Du noch bin ich in der Position, dem ukrainischen Volk irgendetwas zuzumuten. Davon, dass ihm derzeit ziemlich viel zugemutet wird, mal ganz abgesehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll diese Differenzierung? Die Staaten Russland und Ukraine befinden sich rechtlich nicht in einem Kriegszustand.



Das ist fuer die mehreren Tausend Opfer dieses Krie ... ich meine: Konfliktes und deren Hinterbliebene gewiss sehr troestlich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Was war eigentlich mit Kuba, das war doch auch direkt vor der Haustür der USA.



Die Sowjetunion hat dort Raketen, die ausschliesslich Angriffswaffen und zur Verteidigung gaenzlich ungeeignet waren und ihre Ziele binnen Minuten erreicht haetten, stationiert. Uebrigens wurden Infrastruktur, Personal und Waffen mit Frachtschiffen nach Kuba gebracht. Warum nur muss ich ploetzlich an weisse LKWs denken ... ?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland hat wohl die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen der Krim unterstützt. Genauso wie die USA das in der Ukraine getan haben.



Mit etwas anderem Ergebnis, oder? Jedenfalls habe ich auf der US-amerikanischen Flagge keinen neuen Stern entdeckt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Spezialeinsätze zu Friedenszeiten finde ich nicht problematisch. Das ist doch Standard bei Spezialkräften.



Da fehlen mir doch tatsaechlich mal die Worte.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2015)

Wie es aussieht haben die niederländischen Experten, welche den Abschuss des Fluges MH-17 über der Ostukraine untersucht haben, in einem mehrere 100 Seiten umfassenden Bericht, der im Oktober komplett veröffentlicht werden soll, nun berechnet von wo aus MH-17 mit einer BUK-Rakete abgeschossen worden sein soll. So geht aus dem Bericht hervor das dass Dorf Snische der Ursprungsort sein muss von dem aus die Rakete abgefeuert worden ist. Das Dorf soll während des Abschusses unter der Kontrolle der ostukrainischen Seperatisten gestanden haben.
Diese Erkentnisse belasten einmal mehr, neben diversen weiteren Indizien, die ostukrainischen Seperatisten für den Abschuss verantwortlich zu sein:

1.) Neuer Bericht: MH17-Abschuss: Niederländische Experten beschuldigen Russland - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
2.) MH17: NiederlÃ¤ndische Experten beschuldigen Russland



JePe schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion hat dort Raketen, die  ausschliesslich Angriffswaffen und zur Verteidigung gaenzlich ungeeignet  waren und ihre Ziele binnen Minuten erreicht haetten, stationiert.  Uebrigens wurden Infrastruktur, Personal und Waffen mit Frachtschiffen  nach Kuba gebracht. Warum nur muss ich ploetzlich an weisse LKWs denken  ... ?



Ja und die USA haben damals auch Angriffswaffen überall auf der Welt stationiert gehabt, zum Beispiel in der Türkei. Damals hat jeder versucht seine Atomwaffen möglichst günstig und nahe zum "Gegner" in Stellung zu bringen, da bildet die UDSSR genauso wenig eine Ausnahme wie die USA.
Und warum du da an weiße LKWs denken musst, nun das weißt wohl nur du. Für die UDSSR bestand damals gar keine andere Möglichkeit als die Nuklearwaffen getarnt nach Kuba zu bringen. Die sovjetische Marine, so groß sie auch war war gegenüber der NATO unterlegen, von U-Booten vieleicht mal abgesehen. Hätte man versucht die Nuklearwaffen offen nach Kuba zu bringen, es währe wohl zum scheitern verurteilt gewesen da man das von Seiten der USA wohl kaum zugelassen hätte, mal davon abgesehen das auch die USA ihre Atomwaffen versucht haben heimlich zu verlegen um den sovjetischen Geheimdienst nicht auf die Spur zu bringen. 
Also blieb da nur der heimliche Weg. Das ist aber keinesfalls mit etwaigen Waffenlieferungen (so dem so wäre) in LKW-Konvois in der Ostukraine heutzutage vergleichbar.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Für mich ist es Fakt, dass die Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben.
Allerdings war das eher ein Unfall, weil die Leute an den Waffen einfach unzureichend ausgebildet sind und was anderes treffen wollten, was aber schneller weg war.
Einfach dumm gelaufen und natürlich sehr bedauerlich für die Passagiere und die Crew des Flugzeuges.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2015)

Gysi hat die ganzen Verwerfungen von Russland und dem Westen, im Fall der Ukraine, sowie die Doppelmoral mit der dort gespielt wird und wurde im März 2014 vor dem Bundestag eigentlich gut benannt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNUq4F2Y6zI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Präsident wurde demokratisch gewählt.



Das ändert nichts daran, dass dieser durchaus demokratischen Wahl, eine undemokratische Übergangsregierung voranging. 

Deshalb habe ich meine Probleme diesen Vorgang als rechtsstaatliche legitimiert zu betrachten.

Nachträgliches Wählen macht die undemokratische Vorgängen im Vorfeld nicht ungeschehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Milizen [mit oder ohne Hoheitsabzeichen] den Menschen dort das Recht auf eine demokratische Wahl verweigern, dann ist das nicht die Schuld des gewählten Präsidenten.



Und wieso wurden denn Menschen nicht das Recht auf eine Abwahl von Janukowitsch gegeben? Das wäre der demokratische richtige Weg gewesen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Anstatt die Regierung in Kiew zu bekämpfen, sollte man man mit denen reden, was getan werden kann, um das Land wieder zu vereinen



Hätte sich mal die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan diesen Ratschlag zu Herzen genommen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und zwar ohne dass Russland und der Westen mit am Tisch sitzen.



Absolute Zustimmung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Logischer Weise müssen dann aber erst mal alle nicht Ukrainische Milizen und solche ohne Hoheitsabzeichen das Land verlassen.



Dann würde aber unter Umständen die Ukraine bzw. die Regierung in Kiew Fakten schaffen, und die Leute im Osten des Landes würden übergangen werden. Erstmal müsste Kiew den Menschen im Osten der Ukraine Zugeständnisse machen.



JePe schrieb:


> Weil dieser Buchstabe nicht der sinnstiftende in der Abkuerzung und die NATO kein Fischereiverein ist.



Welcher der vier Buchstaben ist denn der sinnstiftende? 

Stimmt, die NATO ist mehr ein Interventionsverein 



JePe schrieb:


> Weder bist Du noch bin ich in der Position, dem ukrainischen Volk irgendetwas zuzumuten.



Absolut richtig. Aber wenn man sich als Demokrat bezeichnet, und auch möchte, dass die Ukraine demokratische Spielregeln einhält, dann kann man die Art und Weise der Absetzung von Janukowtisch nur als Undemokratisch bezeichnen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Davon, dass ihm derzeit ziemlich viel zugemutet wird, mal ganz abgesehen.



Da ist das ukrainische Volk doch selber schuld. Niemand hat sie dazu gezwungen den gewählten Präsidenten undemokratisch aus dem Amt zu entfernen.



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist fuer die mehreren Tausend Opfer dieses Krie ... ich meine: Konfliktes und deren Hinterbliebene gewiss sehr troestlich.



Ändert das was an der rechtlichen Betrachtung? Ich kann mich nicht darin erinnern, dass einer der beiden beteiligten Staaten (Russland, Ukraine) diesen Zustand offiziell als Kriegszustand proklamiert hätten.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion hat dort Raketen, die ausschliesslich Angriffswaffen und zur Verteidigung gaenzlich ungeeignet waren und ihre Ziele binnen Minuten erreicht haetten, stationiert. Uebrigens wurden Infrastruktur, Personal und Waffen mit Frachtschiffen nach Kuba gebracht. Warum nur muss ich ploetzlich an weisse LKWs denken ... ?



Schonmal von der Zweitschlaffähigkeit gehört? Niemand kann zu 100% behaupten, dass diese Waffen nur für einen Erstschlag stationiert wurden.

Zum Zeitpunkt der Kuba-Krise hatte die USA einen Vorsprung an Atomwaffen und Trägermitteln (damals noch zum größten Teil durch die Bomberflotte).



JePe schrieb:


> Mit etwas anderem Ergebnis, oder? Jedenfalls habe ich auf der US-amerikanischen Flagge keinen neuen Stern entdeckt.



Ach und deshalb darf Russland die Krim nicht unterstützen, aber die USA die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan?



JePe schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir doch tatsaechlich mal die Worte.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Neptune’s_Spear

Die USA haben auch auf fremden Staatsterritorium Spezialkräfte eingesetzt, ohne den Staat zu informieren. Auch waren die USA und Pakistan nicht im Kriegszustand.



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Fakt, dass die Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben.
> Allerdings war das eher ein Unfall, weil die Leute an den Waffen einfach unzureichend ausgebildet sind und was anderes treffen wollten, was aber schneller weg war.
> Einfach dumm gelaufen und natürlich sehr bedauerlich für die Passagiere und die Crew des Flugzeuges.



Wenn eine Fluggesellschaft ihr Flugzeug über umkämpften Gebiet fliegen lässt, ist das zumindest schwer fahrlässig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gysi hat die ganzen Verwerfungen von Russland und dem Westen, im Fall der Ukraine, sowie die Doppelmoral mit der dort gespielt wird und wurde im März 2014 vor dem Bundestag eigentlich gut benannt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unabhängig wie man zur Politik der Partei Die Linke steht, muss man zugeben, dass er viele richtige Dinge anspricht.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2015)

Veto-Macht Russland lehnt UN-Tribunal zu MH17 ab.

Viel Wortgeklingel; von einer "Boeing-Tragoedie" ist die Rede, von einem "Absturz" - ein einziges Mal wird von einem Abschuss gesprochen. Der russische UN-Gesandte versteigt sich sogar zu der Aeusserung, es seien schon frueher zivile Flugzeuge abgestuerzt, ohne dass es ueberhaupt Gerichtsverfahren gegeben habe. Interessantes Detail: die Ukraine hat sich fuer die Errichtung eines solchen Tribunals ausgesprochen.

Passend dazu meine "Top 3" der russischen Verschwoerungstheorien ueber den Abschusshergang:

Maerz 2015: Abschuss durch eine ukrainische Su-25. Eindeutige Belege fuer einen Abschuss sowohl durch eine Luft-Luft-Rakete vom Typ R60M und die Bordkanone gaebe es; Kronzeuge ist ... ein ehemaliger Lufthansa-Pilot. Meine persoenliche Nummer drei.

Juni 2015: Abschuss durch eine ukrainische Buk. Der garantiert voellig unparteiische russische Staatskonzern Almas-Antei, Hersteller der Buk´s, will herausgefunden haben, von wo und mit was fuer einer Version der Buk MH17 abgeschossen wurde. Geht so.

Und noch ofenwarm: Abschuss durch eine israelische Rakete. Eine Gruppe namenloser Experten veroeffentlicht einen 16seitigen Bericht, demzufolge der Abschuss mit einer isreaelischen Python-Rakete erfolgt sein muss. Die bislang steilste These und meine unangefochtete Nummer 1.


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht haben die niederländischen Experten, welche den Abschuss des Fluges MH-17 über der Ostukraine untersucht haben, in einem mehrere 100 Seiten umfassenden Bericht, der im Oktober komplett veröffentlicht werden soll, nun berechnet von wo aus MH-17 mit einer BUK-Rakete abgeschossen worden sein soll. So geht aus dem Bericht hervor das dass Dorf Snische der Ursprungsort sein muss von dem aus die Rakete abgefeuert worden ist. Das Dorf soll während des Abschusses unter der Kontrolle der ostukrainischen Seperatisten gestanden haben.
> Diese Erkentnisse belasten einmal mehr, neben diversen weiteren Indizien, die ostukrainischen Seperatisten für den Abschuss verantwortlich zu sein:
> 
> 1.) Neuer Bericht: MH17-Abschuss: Niederländische Experten beschuldigen Russland - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 2.) MH17: NiederlÃ¤ndische Experten beschuldigen Russland



 Diese Erkenntnisse sollen belastend sein? 

Soweit ich informiert bin, hatte CCN selbst keinen Einblick in den "vorläufigen" umfassenden Bericht, sondern beruft sich auf 2 anonyme Quellen.
Es ist fantastisch, wie das Ermittlungsteam überhaupt die Flugbahn berechnen konnte, ohne dass ihnen Ergebnisse der technischen Untersuchung vorliegen!

*"Bisher gelten abgehörte Gespräche pro-russischer Rebellen über den Einsatz einer Buk-Rakete als wichtigste Hinweise."
"Also liegen nur die abgehöhrten Gespräche als "Beweis vor". Auf Basis dieser "Beweise" hat man dann eine Flugbahn konstruiert deren Ursprung im Rebellengebiet lag."
*
aero.de - Luftfahrt-Nachrichten und -Community
Was steht genau in dem Bericht und auf was stützt sich die Behauptung. | MH17: Niederländische Ermittler machen V... | Telepolis-Artikelforen
MH17: NiederlÃ¤ndische Ermittler machen Volkswehr fÃ¼r Abschuss verantwortlich | Telepolis


Wenn das alles so stimmt, haben sich die Ermittler für ihre herausragende wissenschaftliche Arbeit sicher einen Nobelpreis verdient!
Hoffentlich waren es nicht genau die Telefonate, die die Russen schon als Fake des SBU öffentlich nachgewiesen haben!

*Vor 16 Tagen erklärten die  Ermittler noch, sie wüssten nicht, wer wirklich Schuld im MH17-Mordfall hat und bis jetzt hat sich an dieser Aussage noch nichts geändert!*

..aber für CCN war doch eigentlich schon seit Anfang an klar, dass die Ukraine auf keinen Fall schuldig sein kann.

Hier noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen von CNN Analysten:
http://www.rtdeutsch.com/13095/gese...nd-im-weltraumbahnhof-baikonur-landen-lassen/

Das ist so unglaublich, dass kann ja nur wahr sein! 






Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich ist es* Fakt*, dass die Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen haben.
> Allerdings war das eher ein Unfall, weil die Leute an den Waffen einfach  unzureichend ausgebildet sind und was anderes treffen wollten, was aber  schneller weg war.
> Einfach dumm gelaufen und natürlich sehr bedauerlich für die Passagiere und die Crew des Flugzeuges.



*Fakt* oder Spekulation?

Als Spekulation - eine Möglichkeit von vielen
Was mich generell an der ganzen Sache mit MH17 stört, ist, dass von Anfang an stets nur die Russen oder die Separatisten als "Täter" für den Westen in Frage kommen/kamen.
Aber wie können wir ausschließen, dass Kiew nicht Schuld ist, wenn man sie nicht einmal verdächtig und ihnen das schon einmal passiert ist.
Sollte man nicht in einem solch schrecklichen Unglücksfall alle Möglichkeiten abwägen und prüfen?

*Wie siehst du das?*






JePe schrieb:


> Veto-Macht Russland lehnt UN-Tribunal zu MH17 ab.
> Viel Wortgeklingel; von einer "Boeing-Tragoedie" ist die Rede, von einem  "Absturz" - ein einziges Mal wird von einem Abschuss gesprochen. Der  russische UN-Gesandte versteigt sich sogar zu der Aeusserung, es seien  schon frueher zivile Flugzeuge abgestuerzt, ohne dass es ueberhaupt  Gerichtsverfahren gegeben habe. Interessantes Detail: die Ukraine hat  sich fuer die Errichtung eines solchen Tribunals ausgesprochen.


Also wenn man deinen Beitrag so liest, muss man ja annehmen, dass der russische UN-Gesandte der Teufel höst persönlich ist! 

Ich finde es auch sehr interessant, dass die Ukraine sich so für das Tribunal einsetzt und damit auch keine Probleme zu haben scheint, sich gerechter Weise dann auch für den Abschuss 2001 verantworten zu müssen.  (Das hast du doch sicher mit "interessantes Detail" gemeint!)

*Ich bin für Tribunale, die Flugzeugabschüsse strafen sollen!*
Ich verstehe aber deine Empörung über den russischen UN-Gesandten nicht.
Sollte ein Tribunal - Gerichtshof nicht immer erst dann tagen, wenn alle Untersuchungsergebnisse vorliegen? Ist dies jetzt schon der Fall im MH17- Massenmord? 
Müsste nicht eigentlich das Untersuchungsteam einzig genau wissen, wann die Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind und nicht die Staaten?


Warum ist es für dich so empörend "versteigt sich sogar zu der Äußerung" , dass der russische UN-Gesandte fordert, dass auch frühere zivile Flugzeugabschüsse vor einem Tribunal zu verantworten sind?

Mich jedenfalls hat es nicht verwundert, dass die USA dieses Tribunal scheinbar nicht fordern möchte.
Das liegt sicher daran, dass sie sich dann für ihren eigenen Abschuss von '88 verantworten müssten und das wollen sie wohl sicher nicht!

Aber noch ein anderer Gedanke:
*Da du die Vokabel "Krieg" wünschst*, verstehe ich dein ganzes "Wortgeklingel" nicht!
*Wozu dann ein Tribunal?
*


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran-Air-Flug_655 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorfall löste internationale Proteste aus. Der Iran bezeichnete  ihn als „barbarischen Akt“; die iranische Regierung vertritt bis heute  die Ansicht, dass die Maschine absichtlich abgeschossen wurde, obwohl  klar gewesen sei, dass es sich um ein ziviles Verkehrsflugzeug handelte.
> Der damalige US-Vize-Präsident George H. W. Bush  verteidigte sein Militär vor den Vereinten Nationen, indem er sagte,  dass es ein Zwischenfall in Kriegszeiten gewesen sei; die Crew an Bord  der USS _Vincennes_ habe der vorliegenden Situation angemessen  gehandelt. Er lehnte es ab, sich im Namen der Vereinigten Staaten für  den Abschuss zu entschuldigen.
> 1996 kamen die Vereinigten Staaten und der Iran vor dem  internationalen Gerichtshof überein, dass die USA eine  Entschädigungszahlung von 61,8 Mio. USD leisten würden. Dessen  ungeachtet haben die USA nie die formelle Verantwortung für den Vorfall  übernommen oder sich gegenüber dem Iran entschuldigt.[SUP][2][/SUP]




...oder sind wieder einmal manche gleicher als andere?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht doch um den Vorwurf, Russland würde mit rechten Parteien agieren. Daraufhin kam von mir der Einwand, das in der Ukraine echte Nazis, mit echten Nazizeichen rumlaufen.
> 
> Und da sehe ich schon einen Unterschied zur AfD oder Front National.



Und in diesem Rahmen habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass "nicht mit Nazizeichen rumlaufen" keineswegs besagt, dass jemand kein Anhänger von Nazi-Ideologien ist. Es kann ihm ebenso gut verboten sein oder er kann schlichtweg Deutschland nicht mögen. Bezüglich auf die AfD sehe ich die Sache zwar ähnlich, wie du, aber vom Front National höre ich z.T. deutlich nationalistisch-extremistischere und rassistischere Statements, als von den an der ukrainischen Regierung beteiligten Rechten.
(Wer auf der Straße rumläuft, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.)



> A) Die Linke sind mehr als nur Kommunisten. Vorallem Gysi fällt mehr durch Pragmatismus auf.
> B) Ich finde die Einstellung der Linke zu Russland, eine der Punkte, wo diese Partei deutlich mehr Sachverstand an den Tag legt, als alle anderen Parteien.



Gysi und Pragmatismus? Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten, dass er zu den extermeren seiner Partei gehört, aber vor allem fällt er mir durch Populismus aller bester Qualität auf. Das gilt auch in Bezug auf seine Aussagen zur Ukraine, die sich in aller Regel überhaupt nicht mit der Ukraine beschäftigen. Statt dessen wirft Gysi liebend gerne alles und jedem und ganz besonders Merkel und den USA vor, dass sie mit ihren Handlungen die Eskalation zu verantworten haben.
So als wären Eskalationen ein 100% einseitiger Prozess, der ohne Gegenseite abläuft und ohne jede weitere Hinterfragung pauschal davon ausgehend, dass Apeasement, Beschwichtigung und Gehorsam die einzig angemessenen Reaktionen für die von dieser Gegenseite geschaffene Ausgangslage sind. Von jemandem, der bei direkter Nachfrage sehr wohl Putin als Völkerrechtsbrecher bezeichnet, wären solche Thesen eigentlich vollkommen hirnrissig – oder ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass Gysi sich einen Dreck um die Ukraine schert, aber herzensgern über Merkel und die USA herzieht, wenn sich irgendwo ein Anlass findet.
Populismus eben.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich wusste gar nicht das die Ukraine am Atlantik liegt, aber so kann man sich halt täuschen.



Ozeanographisch betrachtet ist das Schwarze Meer ein Randmeer des atlantischen Ozeans.

Aber Begriffsumdeutungen sind im Umfeld der Ukrainekrise ja fast noch häufiger, als Militäreinsätze 



> Außerdem "will" die Ukraine erst in diese Institutionen, seit dem der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew stattgefunden hat.



Meinst du damit die Absetzung des russisch kontrollierten Sowjet-Regimes? 
Das war meines Wissens nach die letzte undemokratische Regierung, deren Macht vor den Beitrittsversuchen 2008 endete.



> Die Außengrenzen der russischen Föderation haben sich von 1991-2014 nicht geändert. Die Außengrenzen der NATO sehr wohl.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass sich die Grenzen supranationaler Gebilder durch Abkommen erweitern können, die von Nationalstaaten aber in der Regel nur durch Eroberungskriege. Und die hat die NATO nicht geführt und bis 2014 auch niemand anders der in diesem Thread thematisierten Akteure.



> Ergo stellte diese Veränderung ein Sicherheitsrisiko für die Schwarzmeerflotte, stationiert auf der Krim da.



Ich erachte Atomkraftwerke übrigens als Risiko für meine Gesundheit. Darf ich jetzt die Eon-Firmenzentrale in die Luft jagen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schonmal von der Zweitschlaffähigkeit gehört? Niemand kann zu 100% behaupten, dass diese Waffen nur für einen Erstschlag stationiert wurden.



Mittelstreckenraketen, die abseits von Bunkern auf eigenem Territorium stehen sind nicht Zweitschlags-geeignet, weil sie sich selbst mit konventionellen Waffen kinderleicht ausschalten lassen, von einem konsequenten Erstschlag ganz zu schweigen.
Total retaliation basierte zur Zeit der Kubakrise zunehmen auf ICBMs und U-Boot gestützten Nuklearwaffen. Die Stationierungen auf Kuba dienten ganz gezielt dazu, auch bei den Erstschlagsfähigkeiten Parität herzustellen.



> Ach und deshalb darf Russland die Krim nicht unterstützen, aber die USA die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan?



Komisch, mir müssen die 10.000 bestens ausgebildete Kampftruppen in Abzeichenloser US-Uniform auf dem Maidan irgendwie entgangen sein...



> Wenn eine Fluggesellschaft ihr Flugzeug über umkämpften Gebiet fliegen lässt, ist das zumindest schwer fahrlässig.



Schwer fahrlässig war wenn dann die Freigabe des Luftraums über den aufständischen Gebieten und dem umliegenden Territorium durch die Ukraine und durch Russland. Allerdings wurde da ganz bewusst nur der Luftraum freigegeben, der deutlich außer Reichweite der Systeme lag, die bis dato von den Rebellen eingesetzt wurden.
Bleibt die Frage, wer wenn hätte wissen müssen/können, dass eine kampfbereite Buk samt Bedienmanschaft in diesem Gebiet nach potentiell ukrainischen Flugzeugen Ausschau hält.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Fakt* oder Spekulation?
> 
> Als Spekulation - eine Möglichkeit von vielen
> Was mich generell an der ganzen Sache mit MH17 stört, ist, dass von Anfang an stets nur die Russen oder die Separatisten als "Täter" für den Westen in Frage kommen/kamen.
> ...



Hab ich doch gesagt, und das nicht nur einmal.
Die Separatisten haben das Flugzeug abgeschossen.
Weil jemand, der für das Militärgerät keine oder nur eine Unzureichenden Ausbildung erhalten hat und praktisch betrachtet keine Ahnung hatte, was er da eigentlich macht.

Die Russen kamen für mich nie in Frage, da sie keinen Vorteil davon haben.
Aber sie haben das Militärgerät geliefert und das ist nicht gerade etwas, mit dem man sich brüstet und daher wird das auf russischer Seite unter den Teppich gekehrt.

Die Separatisten wollen was treffen, was viel zu schnell für den Typ am Bedienpult war. Die gestartete Rakete verlor ihr eigentliches Ziel und nahm sich dann ein anderes Ziel vor.
Einfach blöd gelaufen, vor allem für die Leute an Bord des Flugzeugs.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass Gysi sich einen Dreck um die Ukraine schert, aber herzensgern über Merkel und die USA herzieht, wenn sich irgendwo ein Anlass findet.
> Populismus eben.



So wie mancher in diesem Thread hier - couldn´t agree more. Weshalb dieser Post auch der erste ist, den ich mit einem "Gefaellt mir" bedenke.


----------



## Anticrist (17. Juli 2015)

> Als Spekulation - eine Möglichkeit von vielen
> Was mich generell an der ganzen Sache mit MH17 stört, ist, dass von Anfang an stets nur die Russen oder die Separatisten als "Täter" für den Westen in Frage kommen/kamen.



Wenn du dich erinnerst, fußt die Anschuldigung auf einen post des separatistenführers Strelkov(?), in dem dieser den Abschuss einer ukrainischen Transportmaschine verkündete. Inkl Videos des rauchenden Wracks (das sich später als MH17 herausstellte) und einer ziemlich Genauen Beschreibung des Abschussortes (genau da wo MH17 in die Erde krachte).

woher du die Behauptung nimmst es wären immer die separatisten schuld gewesen, ist mir schleierhaft. Hat auch was unfreiwillig komisches wenn es von jemandem kommt der Sputnik und RT als glaubwürdige Quellen ansieht.

heute im Deutschlandfunk hieß es "vor 1 Jahr stürzte MH17 über der Ukraine ab. Die Ursache ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Der ukrainische Präsident beschuldigt russische Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen zu haben."


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, und das nicht nur einmal.
> Die Separatisten haben das Flugzeug abgeschossen.
> Weil jemand, der für das Militärgerät keine oder nur eine Unzureichenden Ausbildung erhalten hat und praktisch betrachtet keine Ahnung hatte, was er da eigentlich macht.
> 
> ...


Ich gehe davon aus, das das Nazi-Regime das Flugzeug abgeschossen hat und zwar aus der Luft.





schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Diese Erkenntnisse sollen belastend sein?
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin, hatte CCN selbst keinen Einblick in den  "vorläufigen" umfassenden Bericht, sondern beruft sich auf 2 anonyme  Quellen.
> Es ist fantastisch, wie das Ermittlungsteam überhaupt die Flugbahn  berechnen konnte, ohne dass ihnen Ergebnisse der technischen  Untersuchung vorliegen!
> ...


Es ist klar, daß der Westen immer Recht hat. Widerspruch ist  Lügenpropaganda. Natürlich kann der Westen die Flugbahn einer Rakete aus  mitgehörten Gesprächen genauestens berechnen. Daß ist nur einfach zu hoch für den Durschnittsbürger. Zweifler sind Verräter!


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. Juli 2015)

Zuerst möchte ich gerne den 298 Opfern , die durch diesen bisher ungeklärten Abschuss ums Leben kamen, gedenken! 




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Separatisten wollen was treffen, was viel zu schnell für den Typ am Bedienpult war. Die gestartete Rakete verlor ihr eigentliches Ziel und nahm sich dann ein anderes Ziel vor.
> Einfach blöd gelaufen, vor allem für die Leute an Bord des Flugzeugs.


Schade, dass du meine Frage nicht beantwortet hast, hätte gerne deine Meinung dazu gewusst.

Was wollten die Separatisten deiner Meinung nach abschießen, was war ihr eigentliches Ziel? 




Anticrist schrieb:


> heute im Deutschlandfunk hieß es "vor 1 Jahr stürzte MH17 über der  Ukraine ab. Die Ursache ist nach wie vor ungeklärt. Der ukrainische  Präsident beschuldigt russische Separatisten das Flugzeug abgeschossen  zu haben."



Wow, was für eine News, also ich habe ich das schon wenige Stunden nach dem Abschuss von MH17 so gehört!
Wirklich neu heute war die Aussage des ukrainischen Präsidenten Poroschenko: "*Die Hochtechnologiewaffe, mit der das Flugzeug abgeschossen wurde, konnte nur aus Russland in die Hände der Terroristen gelangen.*"
Blöd  nur, dass die Ukraine diese Waffe im Bestand, sowie in der ATO-Zone hat: 


"The  BUK ground force air defense system (NATO reporting name SA-11 Gadfly)  is designed to operate in intense electronic countermeasure environments  for defeating aerodynamic targets (LANS-type ballistic missiles  objective) flying at low and medium altitudes at speeds of up to 830 m/s  and maneuvering at up to 10-12g – at ranges of up to 30 kilometers. The  air defense missile system BUK-M1 is the next logical step in the  evolution of the BUK SAM system. The BUK series SAM systems are  designed, developed and manufactured in Russia. *The BUK-M1 air defense  missile system is deployed with the armed forces of Ukraine and a number  of other countries.*"
The "BUK" Ground Force Air Defense System

Ich finde es pietätlos von Poroschenko, solche Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten!




Anticrist schrieb:


> woher du die Behauptung nimmst es wären immer die separatisten schuld  gewesen, ist mir schleierhaft.


Antichrist - verdrehe mir nicht meine gemachten Aussagen!
Zwischen Beschuldigungen und Schuld besteht doch immer noch ein Unterschied!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Meinung:

Ich will noch einmal auf die öffentlich publizierte Meinung (damit ist nicht Threshold gemeint), dass der Abschuss der MH17 "*aus Versehen*" erfolgte, näher eingehen.
Soweit ich weiss, haben Russland und die Separatisten dies nie verbreitet!

Wenn die Tatwaffe, die "BUK M1" wirklich aus Russland kam, trifft Russland die Mitschuld!
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Russland "Hochtechnologiewaffen" aus ihren Streitkräften an inkompetente ostukrainische "Partisanenkämpfer" verteilt, die unfähig sind, diese Waffe zu bedienen!
Wenn Russland den Separatisten diese Waffe unbedingt geben wollte, hätten sie garantiert auch ihr eigenes geschultes Personal mitgeschickt!
...und somit träfe Russland die volle Schuld!
Wie konnte dann der Abschuss der MH17 *"aus Versehen"* erfolgt sein? Es wäre Absicht gewesen!
Ich verstehe  das nicht!

Also warum nimmt die USA und der Westen Russland und die Separatisten dann mit der Aussage: "Es wäre *"aus Versehen"* passiert" in Schutz?
Wieso macht man das, wenn doch Russland das Übel allen Bösen und der Aggressor ist, der die ganze Welt bedroht?
Das macht für mich keinen Sinn!

Wenn es "*aus Versehen*" passiert ist, muss doch etwas da gewesen sein, was man stattdessen hätte treffen wollen.
Wenn es ein/mehrere russische Kampfflugzeug(e) gewesen wäre, hätte die Ukraine uns ganz sicher darüber informiert!
 Russland und Zeugenaussagen beschuldigen die ukrainischen Streitkräfte, doch die Ukraine streitet ab, überhaupt ein Flugzeug am Himmel gehabt zu haben!
Westliche Nachrichtendienste haben da ganz sicher auch nähere Informationen, doch niemand äußert sich dazu.

Also was soll das eigentliche Ziel der BUK gewesen sein?
Vögel? Ufo's? Regenbögen? Friedenstauben?
Es ist auch nicht logisch, dass  die mutmaßliche Tatwaffe ohne Plane (Sichtschutz) am hellichten Tage vor  den Augen der ganzen Welt und des SBU's nach Russland zurückgebracht wurde.

Somit ist die offizielle mutmaßliche Variante schon mal sehr unlogisch!
Irgend jemand muss lügen!

Laut den russischen Satellitenbildern wissen wir, dass die Ukraine zu dem Zeitpunkt BUKs in der ATO-Zone hatten, deren Radar aktiv war.
Diese Bilder wurden nie widerlegt! ...auch durch Bellingcat nicht!
Die Existenz der ukrainischen BUKs dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde durch ukrainisches TV-Material bestätigt.
Da die Separatisten zu diesem Zeitpunkt über kein Fluggerät verfügten, hatten wir über den Sinn dieser Waffen dort schon vor einem Jahr in diesem Thread diskutiert und spekuliert.
Wieso wurden diese Waffen dann gleich nach dem Abschuss der MH17 von dort abgezogen, obwohl die russische "Aggression" immer noch bestand?
Komplett unlogisch!
Wieso leugnet man heute, diese  Waffen überhaupt besessen zu haben?
Warum wurden nach diesem Vorfall von der Ukraine überhaupt  keine Kampfjets mehr eingesetzt?

Die Russen forderten auf ihrer Pressekonferenz die Veröffentlichung von Satellitenbildern der USA, die diese durch ihre vorher gemachten Aussagen und Schuldzuweisungen an Russland ja ganz sicher haben müssen, denn die USA lügen doch nicht!
Warum veröffentlichte die USA keine Satellitenbilder?
Zeigen diese Bilder etwa nicht das, was die USA vorher propagiert haben?

Es war sehr erstaunlich, dass nur Stunden nach der Katastrophe vom SBU *für die Öffentlichkeit aufbereitete Beweismittel *der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert wurden/werden konnten.
Wir wissen heute, dass die ersten Sprachaufnahmen manipuliert wurden!
Warum wurden diese Sprachaufnahmen manipuliert?

Die ukrainische Armee startete eine Großoffensive nach dem Unglück.
Warum beschoss das  ukrainische Millitär die Absturzstelle und das Bahnhofsgebiet, wo die Opfer dieser Katastrophe aufbewahrt wurden?
Sollten dort Beweise zerstört werden?


Wieso werden vom Westen und der Ukraine Beweise für die Weltöffentlichkeit zurückgehalten und als geheim eingestuft?
Nützen sie ihnen nichts oder/und werden dadurch die "Falschen" belastet?


Wenn wir uns historisch zurückerinnern, hatte die USA nie ein Problem damit, Beweise oder Fälschungen, die ihnen nützten, der Weltöffentlichkeit zu präsentieren!

Wieso konnte die USA 2003 im UN-Sicherheitsrat Satellitenbilder vorstellen, die Sadams Massenvernichtungswaffen zeigten und sogar gefälscht waren?
...aber können Russland und der Weltöffentlichkeit, Russlands Beweise nicht widerlegen?
Welche Beweiskraft haben Beweise der USA, von denen nur geredet und die nicht veröffentlicht werden? Keine!!!

Aber da das alles nicht verdächtig ist und die "Guten" natürlich niemals ein Passagierflugzeug abschiessen oder diesen Abschuss decken würden, um politische und geopolitische Interessen durchzusetzen, niemals lügen oder faken würden, können es natürlich nur die Separatisten gewesen sein.
...und da ist es wirklich ganz lieb von den USA, wenn sie sagen, dass der Abschuss der MH17 nur "*ein Versehen*" gewesen  sein konnte!

Und da eine alternative Meinung nicht erwünscht ist und als böse russische Propaganda gewertet wird, werden wir wohl für immer annehmen müssen, dass die Separatisten auf Vögel geschossen haben und dabei ganz aus Versehen, ganz zufällig eine Passagiermaschine mit 298 Menschen vom Himmel geholt haben, egal ob sie je eine BUK hatten oder nicht!


Und das Faken von Telefonaten, um die Weltöffentlichkeit zu verar...en, um seine eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen, ist schon lange ein alter Hut. 
Siehe hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt5RZ6ukbNc








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ozeanographisch betrachtet ist das Schwarze Meer ein Randmeer des atlantischen Ozeans.
> *Aber Begriffsumdeutungen sind im Umfeld der Ukrainekrise ja fast noch häufiger, als Militäreinsätze*



*Epic Fail 
*
"*Von den Randmeeren sind Binnenmeere*, die mit dem Weltmeer nur durch eine sehr schmale Meerenge (_Meeresstraße_ mit Sichtverbindung zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer) verbunden sind, und die großen Mittelmeere, die zum Beispiel durch Festland-Flächen und Festland-Halbinseln oder/und Inselketten deutlich vom Weltmeer abgetrennt sind, *zu unterscheiden*."
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randmeer

"*Binnenmeere* können zwischen zwei verschiedenen Kontinenten liegen, zum Beispiel das *Schwarze Meer*"
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binnenmeer


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2015)

Deutsche UBoote haben in den Weltkriegen z.B. auch ausversehen zivile Schiffe angegriffen und versenkt, warum ist sowas für dich nicht denkbar bei FlaRaks und zivilen Flugzeugen?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ....



Denkbar wäre auch das die Seperatisten eine BUK aus ukrainischen Beständen erbeutet und dann, natürlich völlig ungeschult, eingesetzt haben um damit ukrainische Militärmaschinen abzuschießen.
Dumm nur das an dem Tag keine ukrainische Militärmaschine langgeflogen kam, sondern eine Zivilmaschine, was die Seperatisiten, mangels Ausbildung, nicht unterscheiden konnten und für eine ukrainische Militärmaschine hielten, die sie dann fälschlicherweise abschossen.
So die Seperatisten schuld am Abschuss hätten wäre das für mich eine plausibles Szenario.
Den das es Absicht war bezweifle ich, Vorteile hätten die Seperatisten durch den Abschuss einer Zivilmaschine nicht gehabt, im Gegenteil, ein Abschuss hätte das Ansehn der Seperatisten im Westen noch mehr geschädigt als dies durch westliche Politiker sowieso schon passiert, was auch den Grund erklären würde warum man wehement leugnen könnte am Abschuss Schuld zu sein.
Und das Russland die BUK an die Seperatisten geliefert hat würde ich, genau wie du, bezweifeln, in dem Fall wäre wohl wirklich ausgebildetes russsiches Personal mit rüber gekommen und wen es nur zur Ausbildung gewesen wäre, den auch Russland dürfte kein Interesse daran haben das es zu solchen, evt. durch mangelnde Ausbildung verursachte Abchüsse von Zivilmaschinen kommt.

Die zweite meiner Meinung nach, wen auch etwas weniger wahrscheinliche  These wäre, das die Ukraine am Abschuss der Maschine Schuld hat, auch dort gibt es viel schlecht ausgebildetest Militärpersonal, da Geld fehlt und man viele Leute mit Beginn des Konfliktes im Osten eingezogen hat und kaum Zeit für Ausbildung hatte.
Es könnte also sein das die ukrainische Armee das Flugzeug mit der BUK abgeschosse hat, vieleicht weil man es für ein russisches Aufklärungsflugzeug hielt, oder einfach weil man es nicht identifizieren konnte und deshalb vom Himmel holte.
Auch in diesem Fall bezweifle ich das der Abschuss einer Zivilmaschine absichtlich passierte, was man dann aber gemacht haben könnte ist, den Seperatisten den Abschuss in die Schuhe zu schieben um deren Reputation anzugreifen, also den Abschuss zum eigenen Vorteil auszunützen.
Außerdem dürfte die sowieso schon bankrote Ukraine kein Interesse daran haben noch Millionen an hinterbliebene zu zahlen, was man so auch umgehen hätte können.

Das sind meiner Meinung nach momentan die beiden wahrscheinlichsten Thesen wie es dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Schade, dass du meine Frage nicht beantwortet hast, hätte gerne deine Meinung dazu gewusst.
> 
> Was wollten die Separatisten deiner Meinung nach abschießen, was war ihr eigentliches Ziel?



Woher soll ich wissen, was sie abschießen wollten? 
Ein Kampfjet der ukrainischen Luftwaffe?
Ein anderes Militärflugzeug der ukrainischen Luftwaffe?
Ich denke jedenfalls, dass sie kein Passagierflugzeug abschießen wollten. 
Das will niemand, egal wie eng ein Konflikt ist.

Wieso aber passt es dir nicht, dass der Abschuss des Flugzeugs einfach ein Unfall war?
Sowas kommt vor, leider.


----------



## Anticrist (18. Juli 2015)

> Wow, was für eine News, also ich habe ich das schon wenige Stunden nach dem Abschuss von MH17 so gehört!



offensichtlich hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden.... 
Die kurze Newsmeldung des DLF war sehr neutral gehalten, ganz ohne direkte oder indirekte Anschuldigungen.. deine Behauptung die Presse würde einseitig immer nur die Separatisten beschuldigen, ist also einfach falsch.
Kann passieren, wenn man nur noch RT und Sputnik liest


----------



## schlumpi13 (19. Juli 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deutsche UBoote haben in den Weltkriegen z.B. auch ausversehen zivile Schiffe angegriffen und versenkt, warum ist sowas für dich nicht denkbar bei FlaRaks und zivilen Flugzeugen?


Ich halte es nicht für undenkbar.
Aber ein unbeabsichtigter Abschuss beinhaltet immer noch, dass derjenige, der geschossen haben soll, eine nutzbare BUK besitzen musste.
...und das ist in Bezug auf die Separatisten laut Beweislage bis jetzt nicht gegeben.

Aber unabhängig davon, ob die Separatisten nun eine BUK hatten oder nicht und wer wirklich geschossen hat, halte ich es für ausgeschlossen, dass man* bereits einen Tag vor* dem Abschuss  der MH17, nämlich schon am 16.7. 2014 den Beweis für die Schuld der Separatisten erstellen konnte und der Abschuss dann unbeabsichtigt erfolgte!
Wer dieses Video schon einen Tag vor dem MH17 Abschuss erstellt hat, der wusste/wollte, dass die MH17 abgeschossen wurde!!!

Das Orginalvideo vom SBU !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5E8kDo2n6g

Hier der Fake-Nachweis!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYNJtyN3LY8

Hier bei PCGH wird sicher jemand das Orginalvideo (unverfälscht) herunterladen und überprüfen können!


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2015)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass sie keine BUK haben?


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Juli 2015)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die USA und der Westen die "Unterstützung" für die zuvor geputschte Ukraine hätten beenden müssen, wenn sie zugeben hätten, dass die Ukraine die MH17 in voller Absicht abgeschossen haben?

...und dann versteht man auch das durch die USA geäußerte "aus Versehen" und dass es keine Satellitenbilder von den USA geben wird!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in diesem Rahmen habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass "nicht mit Nazizeichen rumlaufen" keineswegs besagt, dass jemand kein Anhänger von Nazi-Ideologien ist. Es kann ihm ebenso gut verboten sein oder er kann schlichtweg Deutschland nicht mögen. Bezüglich auf die AfD sehe ich die Sache zwar ähnlich, wie du, aber vom Front National höre ich z.T. deutlich nationalistisch-extremistischere und rassistischere Statements, als von den an der ukrainischen Regierung beteiligten Rechten.
> (Wer auf der Straße rumläuft, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.)



Klar und die Tatsache, dass Gott sich bisher nicht gezeigt hat, heißt nicht automatisch, dass Gott nicht existiert. Top.

Die Vorsitzende der Front National hat sich doch schon mehrfach von den Aussagen ihres Vaters (die eindeutig rechtsextrem waren bzw. sind) abgegrenzt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gysi und Pragmatismus? Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten, dass er zu den extermeren seiner Partei gehört, aber vor allem fällt er mir durch Populismus aller bester Qualität auf.



Will man sich mit Argumente nicht auseinandersetzten, unterstellt man dem Gegenüber erstmal Populismus.

Aber was ist Populismus überhaupt? Es kommt vom lat. populus (dem Volk). Also Politik fürs Volk. Klar, sowas ist in Deutschland nicht gerne gesehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gilt auch in Bezug auf seine Aussagen zur Ukraine, die sich in aller Regel überhaupt nicht mit der Ukraine beschäftigen.



Deshalb verurteilt er ja auch Putins Vorgehen. Weil das ja nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun hat. Top.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statt dessen wirft Gysi liebend gerne alles und jedem und ganz besonders Merkel und den USA vor, dass sie mit ihren Handlungen die Eskalation zu verantworten haben.



Was ja angesichts der Unterstützung der undemokratischen „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan auch der Tatsache entspricht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als wären Eskalationen ein 100% einseitiger Prozess, der ohne Gegenseite abläuft und ohne jede weitere Hinterfragung pauschal davon ausgehend, dass Apeasement, Beschwichtigung und Gehorsam die einzig angemessenen Reaktionen für die von dieser Gegenseite geschaffene Ausgangslage sind.



Die geschaffene Ausgangslage geht aber nicht von Putin oder Russland aus. Das wird hier ja immer wieder gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt. 

Russland hat auf einen undemokratischen Machtwechsel im Nachbarland * reagiert *. Jede Reaktion setzt eine Aktion voraus.

Der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew. Und nach deiner Logik (Eskalationen sind kein einseitiger Prozess), trifft damit die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan genauso viel Schuld an der Krise, wie Russland. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von jemandem, der bei direkter Nachfrage sehr wohl Putin als Völkerrechtsbrecher bezeichnet, wären solche Thesen eigentlich vollkommen hirnrissig – oder ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass Gysi sich einen Dreck um die Ukraine schert, aber herzensgern über Merkel und die USA herzieht, wenn sich irgendwo ein Anlass findet.
> Populismus eben.



Also bist du auch ein Vertreter der Argumentation „guter Völkerrechtsbruch, schlechter Völkerrechtsbruch“.

Es kommt also nicht darauf an, was gemacht wird, sondern wer. Top.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ozeanographisch betrachtet ist das Schwarze Meer ein Randmeer des atlantischen Ozeans.



Gerade mal nachgeguckt, wird tatsächlich so behauptet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Begriffsumdeutungen sind im Umfeld der Ukrainekrise ja fast noch häufiger, als Militäreinsätze



Was ist denn an Militäreinsätzen schlecht?

Doch nicht der Einsatz selbst, sondern nur derjenige der ihn tätigt. Das habe ich ja hier im Thread mehrfach erfahren müssen. 

Wie ich bereits festgestellt habe: „guter Völkerrechtsbruch, schlechter Völkerrechtsbruch“.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du damit die Absetzung des russisch kontrollierten Sowjet-Regimes?
> Das war meines Wissens nach die letzte undemokratische Regierung, deren Macht vor den Beitrittsversuchen 2008 endete.



Ende der Sowjetunion 1991

Wie soll also 2008 ein „Sowjet-Regime“ abgesetzt werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass sich die Grenzen supranationaler Gebilder durch Abkommen erweitern können, die von Nationalstaaten aber in der Regel nur durch Eroberungskriege. Und die hat die NATO nicht geführt und bis 2014 auch niemand anders der in diesem Thread thematisierten Akteure.



Stimmt die NATO führt keine Eroberungskriege, die führt einfach nur so Kriege. Top.

Btw Grenzen können auch durch diplomatische Abkommen erweitert werden. So geschehen beim Beitritt der Republik Krim zur russischen Föderation. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich erachte Atomkraftwerke übrigens als Risiko für meine Gesundheit. Darf ich jetzt die Eon-Firmenzentrale in die Luft jagen?



Klar, und wenn du einen ständigen Sitz im UN-Sicherheitsrat hast, kommst du damit auch ungeschoren davon.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mittelstreckenraketen, die abseits von Bunkern auf eigenem Territorium stehen sind nicht Zweitschlags-geeignet, weil sie sich selbst mit konventionellen Waffen kinderleicht ausschalten lassen, von einem konsequenten Erstschlag ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Total retaliation basierte zur Zeit der Kubakrise zunehmen auf ICBMs und U-Boot gestützten Nuklearwaffen. Die Stationierungen auf Kuba dienten ganz gezielt dazu, auch bei den Erstschlagsfähigkeiten Parität herzustellen.



Was ja letztendlich die Gegenseite vom Erstschlag abhalten solle. Ergo eine Verteidigungswaffe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komisch, mir müssen die 10.000 bestens ausgebildete Kampftruppen in Abzeichenloser US-Uniform auf dem Maidan irgendwie entgangen sein...



A) Unterstützung muss nicht nur militärisch erfolgen. B) Amerika setzt doch Bodentruppen erst ein, nachdem die gewünschte „Demokratisierung“ per „Demonstration“ nicht geklappt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schwer fahrlässig war wenn dann die Freigabe des Luftraums über den aufständischen Gebieten und dem umliegenden Territorium durch die Ukraine und durch Russland. Allerdings wurde da ganz bewusst nur der Luftraum freigegeben, der deutlich außer Reichweite der Systeme lag, die bis dato von den Rebellen eingesetzt wurden.
> Bleibt die Frage, wer wenn hätte wissen müssen/können, dass eine kampfbereite Buk samt Bedienmanschaft in diesem Gebiet nach potentiell ukrainischen Flugzeugen Ausschau hält.



Merkwürdigerweise haben andere Fluggesellschaften aber diese Route nicht mehr angefolgen.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Juli 2015)

Singapur Airlines gliegt auf jeden Fall noch über die Ostukraine.
Bin da gestern noch mit geflogen.


----------



## QUAD4 (20. Juli 2015)

> Putin seinerseits hält gar nichts von ukrainischer Eigenart bzw. Eigenstaatlichkeit.
> 
> 2008 schon sagte er zu George W. Bush, dass die Ukraine kein eigener Staat sei, sondern zu Russland gehöre. Das russische Imperium kann nicht existieren ohne die Ukraine. Die Ukraine verbindet Russland mit Europa und dem Süden, versorgt es mit den besten Leuten und ist weit produktiver – daher hat sie für Russland diese enorme Bedeutung.


quelle: Gespräch mit dem Schriftsteller Viktor Jerofejew: «Putin wollte die ganze Ukraine» - NZZ Feuilleton
ausgezeichnetes interview. am besten selber lesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> quelle: Gespräch mit dem Schriftsteller Viktor Jerofejew: «Putin wollte die ganze Ukraine» - NZZ Feuilleton
> ausgezeichnetes interview. am besten selber lesen.



Noch so einer der Ferndiagnosen aufstellen kann (Putin selbst glaubt nicht daran. Toll woher weiß der Mann das?) und dann wird auch noch auf G. W. Bush verwiesen. Klar, wenn ein Staatschef glaubwürdig ist, dann der.

Und dann wirft man uns Propaganda vor, ne ist klar


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2015)

He has a discussion there about Big Russia and Little Russia — Ukraine. - Times
Putin reportedly declared at a NATO-Russia summit in 2008 that if Ukraine joined NATO his country could contend to annex the Ukrainian East and Crimea. - WIKIPEDIA

"Little Russia", Krim und Ostukraine. Sachen gibt´s ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Vorsitzende der Front National hat sich doch schon mehrfach von den Aussagen ihres Vaters (die eindeutig rechtsextrem waren bzw. sind) abgegrenzt.



Ist mir (positiv) aufgefallen. Aber bislang ist sie da auch die einzige Stimme in einer Partei, die sehr lange Zeit keine Probleme mit derartigen Aussagen hat und bei deren Mitgliedern ich auch weiterhin kein Differenzierungsstreben gibt. Abwarten, wohin die Reise geht - aber nur weil ein (höchstrangiges) Mitglied in eine bestimmte Richtung guckt, ist die Partei noch lange nicht angekommen.



> Der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew. Und nach deiner Logik (Eskalationen sind kein einseitiger Prozess), trifft damit die „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan genauso viel Schuld an der Krise, wie Russland.



An der Eskalation sicherlich.
Allerdings spreche ich Ukrainern ein ungleich höheres Anrecht auf Einflusnahme in der Ukraine zu, als Putin. Dessen macht endet per Definition an der Grenze seines Staates und alles jenseits davon sind imperialistische Bestrebungen und, wenn wie geschehen Militär zum Einsatz kommt, ein Angriffskrieg.



> Also bist du auch ein Vertreter der Argumentation „guter Völkerrechtsbruch, schlechter Völkerrechtsbruch“.



Das unterstellst du mir mindestens einmal im Monat (ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal ein Statement zu anderen potentiellen Völkerrechtsbrüchen von mir gelesen oder berücksichtigt zu haben  ), also tu nicht so, als wärst du zu überraschenden neuen Erkenntnissen gelangt. Ich habe auch in dem von dir zitierten Abschnitten wieder 0 Aussagen über andere Völkerrechtsfragen gemacht, die hier nicht zum Thema gehören...



> Gerade mal nachgeguckt, wird tatsächlich so behauptet.



Manchmal ist so ein Studium halt doch für was gut. Und sei es nur, um eigentlich vollkommen unwichtige Begriffe in korinthenkakkencken Online-Diskussionen mit genauso abstrusen/nutzlosen Definitionen auszuhebeln 
(Ich fands auch merkwürdig, weil die hier ebenfalls erwähnte Wiki-Definition des allgemeinen Sprachgebrauches gewöhnt war, aber wissenschaftlich gibt es einfach keinen Maßstab, wie eng eine Einschnürung sein muss, die aus einem "Rand-" ein "Binnen-"meer machen könnte. Also kann man sich Unterscheidung auch gleich sparen, zumal im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ja dann auch gerne sehr große Seen als Binnenmeere einsortiert werden, man kann diesen unpräzisen Sprachgebrauch also definitiv nicht 1:1 verwenden)



> Was ist denn an Militäreinsätzen schlecht?



An Zwang, und nur dafür ist Militär da, ist fast alles schlecht. In einigen Fällen kann ein Militäreinsatz unter sehr beschränkten Optionen die am wenigsten schlechte sein. Aber gut ist er nie. Und der Ukraine gabs mal ziemlich viele Optionen, leider haben einige Gruppierungen konsequent alle ausgeblendet, die nicht darauf hinausliefen, Waffen auf andere zu richten 



> Ende der Sowjetunion 1991
> 
> Wie soll also 2008 ein „Sowjet-Regime“ abgesetzt werden?



Bitte noch einmal lesen und nachrechnen. 2001 liegt "vor 2008"...



> Was ja letztendlich die Gegenseite vom Erstschlag abhalten solle. Ergo eine Verteidigungswaffe.



Auf eine weiterführende Waffendiskussion verzichte an dieser Stelle, aber nur um es klar zu stellen: Ich lehne diese immer wieder verwendete Argumentation, nach der alle und jede Waffe eine "Verteidigungswaffe" sein kann, vollständig ab.



> A) Unterstützung muss nicht nur militärisch erfolgen.



Nein, muss sie eigentlich nicht. Aber hier ging es dir ganz konret um militärische Unterstützung:


			
				Kararuzo schrieb:
			
		

> Russland hat wohl die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen der Krim unterstützt. Genauso wie die USA...


Und ich kann mich beim westen willen nicht an 10.000 US-(Para-)Militärs auf dem Maidan erinnern. Auch das im Kiever Parlament auf einmal bewaffnete Amerikaner standen und Abstimmungen "überwacht" haben ist mir ebensowenig bekannt, wie die Anwesenheit von M16-Trägern in ukrainischen Wahllokalen oder amerikanische Panzerfahrzeuge, die ukrainische Polizisten von ihrer Arbeit abgehalten haben.
Könntest du da bitte noch einmal eine Quelle raussuchen, wie die USA die Maidan-Bewegung "genauso" unterstützt haben, wie Russland die Separatisten auf der Krim?


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2015)

Wisst ihr was das Allergeilste ist?
Es wurden schon Anfang des Jahres US-Waffen gefunden und es herrscht noch immer Totenstille darüber...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fl3Lsn5Jt_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dann tun die USA auch noch so, als ob sie überlegen würden, Waffen dahin zu schicken.
Das ich nicht lache...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2015)

Und?
die USA verkaufen ihre Waffen an jeden, der bezahlen kann, was der dann damit macht, kann keiner mehr kontrollieren. Ist doch bei russischen Waffen nicht anders.
Ist doch auch bei uns nicht anderes.
Da wurden Deutsche Waffen im Libyen Konflikt gefunden. 
Und nur weil das G36 so schlecht ist, wird es nicht überall verbreitet.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Juli 2015)

Aber es ist etwas anderes, ständig der Öffentlichkeit zu erzählen, man würde keine Waffen an die Ukraine liefern um sich so als den guten darzustellen und gleichzeitig Russland als das personifizierte Böse darzustellen und ohne handfeste Beweise behaupten, sie würden welche liefern.

Wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe: Die Separatisten brauchen keine Waffen aus Russland und sie bekommen auch keine.
Ihre Waffen besorgen sie sich beim Feind.
Erst gestern an die 50 Tonnen Material:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYo0ErQFPzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2015)

Wie schon gesagt.
Wer sagt denn, das die US Waffen nicht über dritte in die Ukraine gekommen sind?
Ist bei den deutschen Waffen in Libyen schließlich auch so gewesen.
Und dass das niemand nachprüft, ist auch klar. Schließlich will keiner, dass Waffenhändler, die inoffiziell arbeiten, enttarnt werden.


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es wurden schon Anfang des Jahres US-Waffen gefunden und es herrscht noch immer Totenstille darüber...



Das mag daran liegen, dass die von Dir konstruierte Kausalitaet (amerikanische Waffe = Waffe wurde von den USA geliefert) fehlt. Ganz abgesehen davon dass ich ein paar gammelige Sturmgewehre nicht wirklich eine News wert finde. Oder hast Du erwartet, die ukrainische Armee wuerde mit handgedrechselten Vorderladern schiessen?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> (...)und gleichzeitig Russland als das personifizierte Böse darzustellen und ohne handfeste Beweise behaupten, sie würden welche liefern.



Teil von "Minsk 2" ist der Abzug von Waffen, die ausschliesslich aus Russland stammen koennen. Ganz egal, wie sehr sich manche hier anstrengen, diesen sehr handfesten Beweis zu egalisieren und als Fauxpas der russischen Seite zu bagatellisieren.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe: Die Separatisten brauchen keine Waffen aus Russland und sie bekommen auch keine.
> Ihre Waffen besorgen sie sich beim Feind.



Ja, das hast Du schon verschiedentlich behauptet. Woher Du das weisst, hast Du aber fuer Dich behalten.

Aber schoen, wenn es klare Feindbilder gibt. Die helfen zwar nicht wirklich bei der Problemloesung, bringen aber wenigstens Struktur in den Tag.


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass die von Dir konstruierte Kausalitaet (amerikanische Waffe = Waffe wurde von den USA geliefert) fehlt. Ganz abgesehen davon dass ich ein paar gammelige Sturmgewehre nicht wirklich eine News wert finde. Oder hast Du erwartet, die ukrainische Armee wuerde mit handgedrechselten Vorderladern schiessen?


Aber gut, dass man nicht mal ein "gammliges Sturmgewehr" braucht und es ohne jeden Beweis als erwiesen ansieht, dass Russland Waffen in die Ukraine liefert.
... US-Waffen in US-Army Kisten haben natürlich rein gar nichts mit den USA zu tun. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJr7zUXwBx8

Warum versucht ihr diesen Waffenfund zu beschwichtigen?
Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sind nicht verboten.






JePe schrieb:


> Teil von "Minsk 2" ist der Abzug von Waffen, die ausschliesslich aus Russland stammen koennen. Ganz egal, wie sehr sich manche hier anstrengen, diesen sehr handfesten Beweis zu egalisieren und als Fauxpas der russischen Seite zu bagatellisieren.



Wie blöd, dass die Ukraine fast ausschließlich nur russische Waffen  verwendet. Wird Zeit, dass unsere westlichen Rüstungskonzerne auch etwas  mehr am Ukrainekonflikt verdienen! 
Teil von Minsk war auch der Abzug aller ausländischen Truppen und trotzdem schickt der Westen Ausbilder und hält Nato-Manöver dort ab! 
...und von den westlichen Söldnern wollen wir lieber gar nicht erst anfangen ...


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2015)

Wieso machst du so einen Wind davon?
in einem Konflikt ist es normal, dass dort Waffen vorkommen.
Es gibt unzählige Leute, die Waffen liefern, in der Regel illegal.
Dabei sind dann eben amerikanische Waffen, russische Waffen, israelische Waffen, russische Boden Luft Raketen, Panzer mit deutschem Nummernschild, vorhanden, ist nun mal so.
Scheint ja auch niemanden zu stören, denn mit Waffen kannst du nun mal mehr Geld verdienen als mit Kühlschränken oder Mullbinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt.
> Wer sagt denn, das die US Waffen nicht über dritte in die Ukraine gekommen sind?
> Ist bei den deutschen Waffen in Libyen schließlich auch so gewesen.
> Und dass das niemand nachprüft, ist auch klar. Schließlich will keiner, dass Waffenhändler, die inoffiziell arbeiten, enttarnt werden.



Dafür brauchst du keine "inoffiziell arbeitenden Waffenhändler". Handfeuerwaffen aus US-Produktion sind auf dem Weltmarkt in großer Stückzahl vollkommen normal verfügbar. Sehr viele Staaten, die keinen Bezug zum Ostblock hatten, haben M16-Derivate als ihr Standardgewehr eingeführt und natürlich werden da regelmäßig Bestände ausgemustert, gegen neueres ausgetauscht oder bei Truppenverkleinerungen abgeschafft. Und natürlich schmeißt die dann keiner weg und nur sehr wenige Länder haben so "strenge" Waffengesetzte, wie Deutschland. (Nicht, dass die streng wären, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass jeder Staat, der nicht gerade zur Achse des Bösen gezählt wird, sogar direkt bei US-Konzernen bestellen könnte, wenn er will. Das ist aber eben nicht das gleiche, wie Waffenlieferungen durch einen Staat.)


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die USA auch Auflagen an ihre Rüstungsbetriebe und Waffenproduzenten haben, wenn es darum geht, im großen Stil Waffen an andere Staaten zu verkaufen.
Aber als Ausländer kannst du keine Waffen auf dem US Markt legal kaufen. Du musst dich als US Bürger zu erkennen geben.
Ob man dafür dann Strohmänner benutzt, die US Bürger sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Trotzdem denke ich, dass es einfacher ist, Waffen aus anderen Gebieten zu kaufen.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Juli 2015)

Ukraine: Angebliche Stinger-Raketen aus den USA sind Propaganda - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...da hat man wohl in die falsche Waffen-Trickkiste gegriffenaber  eigentlich zum heulen, weil es vermutlich doch 'ne Menge Leute glauben werden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2015)

Und das ganze Video ist sogar noch auf viel höherer Ebene ein vollkommener Fail:
Wieso sollte irgendwer Boden-Luft-Raketen an die ukrainische Armee liefern, um sie im Kampf gegen einen Feind ohne Lufteinheiten zu unterstützen? 

Aber halt: Das Video steht auf Youtube. Und es kommt von Russen. Damit muss es, der Logik zahlreicher Teilnehmer dieses Threads folgen, zu 100% wahr sein! Der Spiegel dagegen gehört zur EUSA-NATO-Lügen-System-Presse und EA und die US-Armee sind sowieso alle Teil einer Weltverschwörung und haben einfach die Beschriftungen geändert, um die Welt zu täuschen!


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2015)

... wenn Du das schon witzig findest, dann warte mal ab, bis Dir die ersten ernsthaft verkaufen wollen, es sei ein entweder a) ein Fake der Amerikaner, um die Russen schlecht aussehen zu lassen oder die Waffen waeren b) absichtlich so dilettantisch beschriftet worden, damit niemand glaubt, dass sie von den Amerikanern stammen - es aber natuerlich tun. Die Beschriftung hat McCain gemacht und Nuland hat sie im Diplomatenhandtaeschchen transportiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2015)

Hmm - hast recht. Vermutlich ist für Internetexperten zu 111% auf den 0,1sten Blick erkennbar, dass das Holz der gefilmten Kiste aus Minnesota stammt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso machst du so einen Wind davon?


Dir war das Thema 3 Beiträge wert, mir nur Einen.




Threshold schrieb:


> in einem Konflikt ist es normal, dass dort Waffen vorkommen.
> Es gibt unzählige Leute, die Waffen liefern, in der Regel illegal.
> Dabei sind dann eben amerikanische Waffen, russische Waffen, israelische Waffen, russische Boden Luft Raketen, Panzer mit deutschem Nummernschild, vorhanden,* ist nun mal so.*
> *Scheint ja auch niemanden zu stören,* denn mit Waffen kannst du nun mal mehr Geld verdienen als mit Kühlschränken oder Mullbinden.



Dich scheint es ja offensichtlich auch nicht zu stören,  den Kritik dazu kam ja nicht von dir.
Russische Boden Luft Raketen? oder meintest du Boden Luft Raketen aus Sowjet-Zeiten?
Wenn Russische bitte Quelle mit Beweis!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ganze Video ist sogar noch auf viel höherer Ebene ein vollkommener Fail:
> *Wieso sollte irgendwer Boden-Luft-Raketen an die ukrainische Armee  liefern, um sie im Kampf gegen einen Feind ohne Lufteinheiten zu  unterstützen? *



Da du es gerade ansprichst, Juli 2014 wieso brauchte die ukrainische Armee so viele BUK Systeme in der ATO-Zone gegen einen Feind der überhaupt keine Lufteinheiten besaß? 
Und wieso brauchten sie diese BUKs nach dem Abschuss von MH17 nicht mehr?
Na, wirst du diese Frage an dich wieder einmal übergehen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber halt: Das Video steht auf Youtube. Und es kommt von Russen. Damit  muss es, der Logik zahlreicher Teilnehmer dieses Threads folgen, zu 100%  wahr sein! Der Spiegel dagegen gehört zur EUSA-NATO-Lügen-System-Presse  und EA und die US-Armee sind sowieso alle Teil einer Weltverschwörung  und haben einfach die Beschriftungen geändert, um die Welt zu  täuschen!



Wenn du das sagst, ...

Aber echt geile Werbung von EA für Battlefield!
..und ich dachte wirklich, das Werbespektakel von Sony für "The Interview", bei dem man fast einen bewaffneten internationalen Konflikt angezettelt hatte, wäre schon nicht mehr zu toppen. 




JePe schrieb:


> ... wenn Du das schon witzig findest, dann warte mal  ab,* bis Dir die ersten ernsthaft verkaufen wollen*, es sei ein entweder  a) ein Fake der Amerikaner, um die Russen schlecht aussehen zu lassen  oder die Waffen waeren b) absichtlich so dilettantisch beschriftet  worden, damit niemand glaubt, dass sie von den Amerikanern stammen - es  aber natuerlich tun.



Oh na dann Glückwunsch zum "ersten".



JePe schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung hat McCain gemacht und Nuland hat  sie im Diplomatenhandtaeschchen transportiert.



Die 5 Milliarden und die vielen Kekse waren auch in dem selben Diplomatenhandtaeschchen von Miss Nuland?
McCain kann schreiben? - Ich dachte, der malt immer noch an seinen vielen Farbrevolutionen! 
Ich schmeiß mich weg!

Lass mich raten, Soros hat den ganzen Blödsinn wieder einmal bezahlt?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - hast recht. Vermutlich ist für  Internetexperten zu 111% auf den 0,1sten Blick erkennbar, dass das Holz  der gefilmten Kiste aus Minnesota stammt.



Bist du nicht der Internetexperte gewesen, der sich zu 1111% sicher war,  dass die Absetzung Janukowisch's legal gewesen sei und der dann alle, die deine Meinung nicht teilten, mit den drakonischsten Mitteln zu "überzeugen" versucht hat?
Tja blöd nur, dass der damalige Putschist und jetzige Präsident der Ukraine - Poroschenko, der das ukrainische Recht doch kennen muss, deine Meinung nicht teilt! 







			
				http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2015/07/26/china-ueberlistet-die-eu-und-kauft-sich-in-der-ukraine-ein/ schrieb:
			
		

> Während sich die EU im Gefolge der USA mit der ukrainischen Politik  herumschlägt, hat China still und leise begonnen, in dem Krisen-Land zu  investieren: Peking interessiert sich vor allem für den Agrar-Sektor,  intensiviert aber auch die Zusammenarbeit in den Bereichen Technologie,  Immobilien und Wissenschaft. China könnte so zum großen Gewinner des  Kalten Krieges zwischen den USA und Russland werden – und die Europäer  in der Ukraine ausstechen. ...


...und wieder einmal siegt China!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht der Internetexperte gewesen, der sich zu 1111% sicher war,  dass die Absetzung Janukowisch's legal gewesen sei und der dann alle, die deine Meinung nicht teilten, mit den drakonischsten Mitteln zu "überzeugen" versucht hat?



Nein. Ich bin der Diskussionsteilnehmer, der sich zu 99% sicher war, dass weder er selbst noch andere PCGH-Forumsmitglieder über dem ukrainischen Verfassungsgericht stehen, dass die Frage nach der verfassungstreue der Absetzung zu beurteilen hat. Und ich war der Mod, der nachdrücklich darauf hingewiesen hat, das persönliche Meinungen nicht qualifizierter Personen als persönliche Meinung zu kennzeichnen sind und nicht als Tatsachenbehauptung gepostet werden sollten, da es eben sehr wohl eine Frage ist - auf die unterschiedliche Antworten denkbar wären.

Übrigens warte ich immer noch darauf, dass Janukowitsch als Ankläger in der Ukraine auftaucht um sein Recht gegenüber dem demokratisch gewählten Parlament durchzusetzen zu lassen - oder zu akzeptieren, dass dieses eben doch im Recht war.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Juli 2015)

*UKRAINISCHER NAZI-FÜHRER BILETSKY OFFIZIELL IN DAS EUROPAPARLAMENT NACH BRÜSSEL EINGELADEN *
Der ukrainische Kriegsverbrecher und rechtsradikale Führer des ukra-faschistischen Söldner-Bataillons "Asow", Andrey Biletsky ist offiziell in das Europaparlament nach Brüssel eingeladen worden.
Die Einladung ging heute vom tschechischen Europa-Abgeordneten Jaromit Schtetina aus - der der Meinung ist, dass das rechtsradikale "Asow"-Söldner-Bataillon westliche Werte "verteidigt" -und nicht nur eine militärische, sondern auch eine politische Realität in Europa sei. Deshalb hätte der Nazi-Führer Bilietsky das "Recht" seine politische Sichtweise vor dem europäischen Parlament persönlich vorzustellen.
Der ukrainische Nazi-Führer Bilietsky soll bereits zugesagt haben. Sein Auftritt soll im Herbst stattfinden.
Quelle: http://thekievtimes.ua/society/443331-bileckogo-priglasili-vystupit-v-ep.html


----------



## The_Muppet (29. Juli 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> *UKRAINISCHER NAZI-FÜHRER BILETSKY OFFIZIELL IN DAS EUROPAPARLAMENT NACH BRÜSSEL EINGELADEN *
> Der ukrainische Kriegsverbrecher und rechtsradikale Führer des ukra-faschistischen Söldner-Bataillons "Asow", Andrey Biletsky ist offiziell in das Europaparlament nach Brüssel eingeladen worden.
> Die Einladung ging heute vom tschechischen Europa-Abgeordneten Jaromit Schtetina aus - der der Meinung ist, dass das rechtsradikale "Asow"-Söldner-Bataillon westliche Werte "verteidigt" -und nicht nur eine militärische, sondern auch eine politische Realität in Europa sei. Deshalb hätte der Nazi-Führer Bilietsky das "Recht" seine politische Sichtweise vor dem europäischen Parlament persönlich vorzustellen.
> Der ukrainische Nazi-Führer Bilietsky soll bereits zugesagt haben. Sein Auftritt soll im Herbst stattfinden.
> Quelle: ????????? ?????????? ????????? ? ?? | ???????? | The Kiev Times



Will der Kerl nicht alle Russen in der Ukraine "beseitigen"?


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Juli 2015)

The_Muppet schrieb:


> Will der Kerl nicht alle Russen in der Ukraine "beseitigen"?


Unter anderem.

Außerdem hat er auch noch einen Orden "Für Tapferkeit" von Poposhenko höchstpersönlich bekommen.
Man muss schon richtig Tapfer sein, um Zivilisten mit Panzern und Artillerie zu bombardieren...


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Juli 2015)

Jetzt fragt man sich warum Putin kein Tribunal zur Geschichte der MH 17 will

Russland blockiert Tribunal für abgeschossenen MH17-Flug Mit UN-Veto: Russland blockiert Tribunal für abgeschossenen MH17-Flug - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Anticrist (29. Juli 2015)

Das Veto ist ziemlich demaskierend.. hat man sich doch immer als Aufklärungswillig dargestellt, da man ja nichts zu verbergen und Beweise habe die eine ukrainische Schuld belegen etc pp....
Seine Trolle wird Putin damit sicher nicht vergraulen, die finden schon eine passende Erklärung dafür


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist mir (positiv) aufgefallen. Aber bislang ist sie da auch die einzige Stimme in einer Partei, die sehr lange Zeit keine Probleme mit derartigen Aussagen hat und bei deren Mitgliedern ich auch weiterhin kein Differenzierungsstreben gibt. Abwarten, wohin die Reise geht - aber nur weil ein (höchstrangiges) Mitglied in eine bestimmte Richtung guckt, ist die Partei noch lange nicht angekommen.



Naja sie führt die Partei. Irgendwo wird ihr Wort schon was bedeuten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Eskalation sicherlich.
> Allerdings spreche ich Ukrainern ein ungleich höheres Anrecht auf Einflusnahme in der Ukraine zu, als Putin. Dessen macht endet per Definition an der Grenze seines Staates und alles jenseits davon sind imperialistische Bestrebungen und, wenn wie geschehen Militär zum Einsatz kommt, ein Angriffskrieg.



Allerdings endet auch das Anrecht der Ukrainer auf Einflussnahme an politischen Vorgängen, wenn diese Einflussnahme nicht mehr im Einklang mit der ukrainischen Verfassung ist.

Das nennt man dann umgangssprachlich eine Straftat.

Außerdem 1) nach offizieller Lesart befinden sich Ukraine und Russland nach wie vor nicht im Krieg. Und 2) warum wird Russland eigentlich noch mal verweigert, was der Westen seit Jahrzehnten macht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das unterstellst du mir mindestens einmal im Monat (ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal ein Statement zu anderen potentiellen Völkerrechtsbrüchen von mir gelesen oder berücksichtigt zu haben  ), also tu nicht so, als wärst du zu überraschenden neuen Erkenntnissen gelangt. Ich habe auch in dem von dir zitierten Abschnitten wieder 0 Aussagen über andere Völkerrechtsfragen gemacht, die hier nicht zum Thema gehören...



Ich habe es mehrfach gesagt. Mich stört am Ukrainekonflikt in erster Linie die im Westen vorherrschende Doppelmoral.

Man kann über das Vorgehen Russlands ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Aber wenn man (und zu dieser Fraktion gehörst du ja zweifellos) Russland Völkerrechtsbruch vorwirft und die Sanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 gutheißt, dann warte ich immer (seit mehreren Monaten) auf die schlüssige und logische Begründung warum Russlands Völkerrechtsbruch schlimmer sein soll, als der des Westens (hier insbesondere die USA).

Da du mir (und andere Obamaversteher) diese Erklärung nicht liefern kannst oder willst, bleibe ich dabei.

Ihr teilt die Welt in "guter Völkerrechtsbruch, schlechter Völkerrechtsbruch". 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An Zwang, und nur dafür ist Militär da, ist fast alles schlecht. In einigen Fällen kann ein Militäreinsatz unter sehr beschränkten Optionen die am wenigsten schlechte sein. Aber gut ist er nie. Und der Ukraine gabs mal ziemlich viele Optionen, leider haben einige Gruppierungen konsequent alle ausgeblendet, die nicht darauf hinausliefen, Waffen auf andere zu richten



Vorallem gab es die Option den gewählten Präsidenten in einer demokratischen Wahl abzuwählen. 

Also haben in erster Konsequenz die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vom Maidan eine denkbar schlechte Option gewählt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte noch einmal lesen und nachrechnen. 2001 liegt "vor 2008"...



Und 2001 gab es die Sowjetunion 10 Jahre * nicht * mehr. Also welches "Sowjet-Regime" sollte da abgesetzt werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf eine weiterführende Waffendiskussion verzichte an dieser Stelle, aber nur um es klar zu stellen: Ich lehne diese immer wieder verwendete Argumentation, nach der alle und jede Waffe eine "Verteidigungswaffe" sein kann, vollständig ab.



Ist ja dein gutes Recht. Aber man kann über alles unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich beim westen willen nicht an 10.000 US-(Para-)Militärs auf dem Maidan erinnern. Auch das im Kiever Parlament auf einmal bewaffnete Amerikaner standen und Abstimmungen "überwacht" haben ist mir ebensowenig bekannt, wie die Anwesenheit von M16-Trägern in ukrainischen Wahllokalen oder amerikanische Panzerfahrzeuge, die ukrainische Polizisten von ihrer Arbeit abgehalten haben.
> Könntest du da bitte noch einmal eine Quelle raussuchen, wie die USA die Maidan-Bewegung "genauso" unterstützt haben, wie Russland die Separatisten auf der Krim?



Muss das hier alles wiederholt werden? 5 Mrd Nuland, Mccain auf dem Maindan, der Sohn von Biden im ukrainischen Energiesektor, eine Amerikanerin als "ukrainische" Finanzministerin und General Ben Hodges (Oberkommandierende der US Army in Europa) der ukrainischen Soldaten Medallien verleiht.

Wie gesagt, man kann auch die Augen vor Offensichtlichem verschließen. Zumal die USA in der Vergangenheit ständig dadurch auffallen, sich in die Belange fremder Länder einzumischen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt man sich warum Putin kein Tribunal zur Geschichte der MH 17 will
> 
> Russland blockiert Tribunal für abgeschossenen MH17-Flug Mit UN-Veto: Russland blockiert Tribunal für abgeschossenen MH17-Flug - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Vielleicht weil hier wieder mal an Russland ein Exempel statuiert werden soll?

PS: Wann fand eigentlich das Tribunal zum Iran-Air-Flug 655 statt? Da weiß man sogar zu 100% wer der verantwortliche war?

Achja, falscher Täter, dass passt natürlich nicht.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Das Veto ist ziemlich demaskierend.. hat man sich doch immer als Aufklärungswillig dargestellt, da man ja nichts zu verbergen und Beweise habe die eine ukrainische Schuld belegen etc pp....
> Seine Trolle wird Putin damit sicher nicht vergraulen, die finden schon eine passende Erklärung dafür



Siehe den Absatz zuvor. Ich nehme an du legst die selben Maßstäben auch an die USA an, ja?


----------



## Anticrist (30. Juli 2015)

> Vielleicht weil hier wieder mal an Russland ein Exempel statuiert werden soll?



War ja klar, das das Argument kommt... was billigeres ist dir nicht eingefallen?
PS: wozu ein Tribunal, wenn, wie du selbst sagst, der Schuldige feststeht und Entschädigungszahlungen geleistet wurden?!




> Siehe den Absatz zuvor. Ich nehme an du legst die selben Maßstäben auch an die USA an, ja?



Schon bezeichnend, das ihr für eure Argumentationen immer gleich Vorgänge heranziehen müsst die ein Vierteljahrhundert oder länger her sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Juli 2015)

Wohl eher: Wozu ein Tribunal, wenn die Beweise noch nicht zu 100% feststehen?
Man geht vor Gericht, sagt dann einfach ohne irgendwelche Beweise "Der da wars" und finito?
Was ist den das dann bitte für ein Tribunal?

Und warum ist Russland, dass einzige Land, dass die Radardaten und Satelitenaufnahmen veröffentlicht hat? Sogar wenige Tage nach dem Zwischenfall?
Warum werden diese Daten nicht miteinbezogen?
Warum gibt die ukr. Regierung die Radardaten und die aufgezeichneten Funksprüche nicht frei?

Meiner Meinung nach, werden wir mit den momentanen Ermittlungen nur an der Nase herumgeführt.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass man den Schuldigen schon längst gefunden hat, aber die Tatsachen nicht veröffentlicht, weil es für die vom Westen gebildete Meinung kontraproduktiv wäre.
Ich meine, die Niederlande hatten bis jetzt nicht viel, wenn nicht sogar gar keinen Kontakt mit Russland in Bezug auf die Untersuchungen. Dafür aber um so mehr aus dem Westen.


----------



## Anticrist (30. Juli 2015)

> Und warum ist Russland, dass einzige Land, dass die Radardaten und Satelitenaufnahmen veröffentlicht hat? Sogar wenige Tage nach dem Zwischenfall?
> Warum werden diese Daten nicht miteinbezogen?
> Warum gibt die ukr. Regierung die Radardaten und die aufgezeichneten Funksprüche nicht frei?
> 
> ...



Bei einem Tribunal würden genau diese Daten mit einbezogen werden... warum also hat Russland solche Angst?! Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt


----------



## xNeo92x (30. Juli 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Bei einem Tribunal würden genau diese Daten mit einbezogen werden... warum also hat Russland solche Angst?! Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt



Die Mittäterschaft von Russland ist in diesem Fall nicht 100% nachgewiesen. Warum wird dann in einem Tribunal explizit gegen Russland vorgegangen? Warum müssen ausgerechnet die sich mit eigenen Beweismitteln im Tribunal verteidigen, wenn der Gegenpart seit einem Jahr im Geheimen, was weiß ich was für Beweise zusammenschustert und diese vor dem Abhalten des Tribunals nicht offen legt?
Warum verfährt man nicht in exakter Weise gegen die Ukraine, die bis jetzt überhaupt keine Infos herausgegeben hat?


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Juli 2015)

Das Tribunal wäre nicht gegen Russland oder sonst ein Land gegangen. Hier wäre es darum gegangen alle Beweise die es gibt einen Tisch zu bringen


----------



## JePe (30. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe es mehrfach gesagt. Mich stört am Ukrainekonflikt in erster Linie die im Westen vorherrschende Doppelmoral.



Stimmt, das hast Du mehrfach gesagt. Ich glaube mich auch zu erinnern, dass Dir mehrfach nahegelegt wurde, einen Thread ueber Doppelmoral zu oeffnen. Das wuerde dieses Argument immerhin ein bisschen glaubwuerdiger machen. So sieht es eher danach aus, als wuerdest Du Doppelmoral praktizieren - und "den Westen", "die EU" und / oder "die USA" fuer Dinge geisseln, die Du Russland zugestehst. Solltest Du die nationalistische Innen- und die imperialistische Aussenpolitik Russlands naemlich kritisieren, weisst Du das trefflich zu verschweigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 5 Mrd Nuland(...)



Frau Nuland hat in Washington angegeben, dass die USA seit 1991 5 Mrd US$ in eine "demokratische und wohlhabende" Ukraine investiert haetten. Solche Erklaerungen sind ihr Job. Jenseits des Ural mag man Demokratie und Wohlstand vor der eigenen Haustuer verwerflich finden (weil man sich daran erinnert, welche Entwicklungen so eine Konstellation in der DDR ausgeloest hat), ich habe damit kein Problem.

Das rhetorische Konstrukt, dieses Geld sei in die Finanzierung eines Putsches geflossen, ist so abwegig wie durchschaubar.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)Mccain auf dem Maindan(...)



Herr McCain ist zwar republikanischer Senator, hat aber in der US-Administration keinerlei Verantwortung. Man koennte ihn insoweit mit franzoesischen Parlamentariern vergleichen, die derzeit die Krim bereisen und in der russischen Presse wie Popstars bejubelt werden. In beiden Faellen duerfte es vor allem darum gehen, das innenpolitische Profil zu schaerfen. Das muss man nicht gut finden, sollte es aber auch nicht mit zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bedenken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)der Sohn von Biden im ukrainischen Energiesektor(...)



Und was beweist das? Denn ebenso gut ist denkbar, dass ein ukrainisches Unternehmen die Stelle im Verwaltungsrat (die primaer dekorativen Effekt hat) vor allem geschaffen hat, um sich so Sympathien in den USA zu sichern ... ? Aber Nein, viel wahrscheinlicher ist natuerlich, dass die USA den maroden Energiesektor der ebenso maroden Ukraine zu uebernehmen versuchen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)eine Amerikanerin als "ukrainische" Finanzministerin(...)



Eine ukrainischstaemmige, die in den USA studiert hat. Geht mal gar nicht. Jobs werden entweder an Einheimische oder an russische Empfehlsempfaenger vergeben, basta.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)und General Ben Hodges (Oberkommandierende der US Army in Europa) der ukrainischen Soldaten Medallien verleiht.



Ja, wirklich schlimm. Ein Soldat, der einem anderen eine Medaille um den Hals haengt. Das ist natuerlich inakzeptabel und laesst abzeichenlose Soldateska, die auf der Krim  in Parlamenten und Wahllokalen zugegen waren, wie Pizzalieferanten erscheinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe es mehrfach gesagt. Mich stört am Ukrainekonflikt in erster Linie die im Westen vorherrschende Doppelmoral.
> 
> Man kann über das Vorgehen Russlands ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Aber wenn man (und zu dieser Fraktion gehörst du ja zweifellos) Russland Völkerrechtsbruch vorwirft und die Sanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 gutheißt, dann warte ich immer (seit mehreren Monaten) auf die schlüssige und logische Begründung warum Russlands Völkerrechtsbruch schlimmer sein soll, als der des Westens (hier insbesondere die USA).
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du weniger Mutmaßungen und Behauptungen über die Mitposter anstellen und ihnen keine Wörter an den Kopf schmeißen, sondern dich mit ihren tatsächlich gemachten Aussagen und dem Thema dieses Threads auseinandersetzen. Dann müsstest du auch nicht immer "bei etwas bleiben" (genauer: auf andere Aspekte ablenken anstatt auf gesagte einzugehen), dass eigentlich kontrovers diskutiert gehört und müsstest auch keine Ausführungen "wiederholen", weil du dich daran erinnern würdest, dass gegen diese noch immer zahlreiche Argumente unangegriffen im Raum, auf die ein seriöser Diskussionspartner eingehen müsste.


----------



## schlumpi13 (31. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin der Diskussionsteilnehmer, der sich zu 99% sicher war, dass weder er selbst noch andere PCGH-Forumsmitglieder über dem ukrainischen Verfassungsgericht stehen, dass die Frage nach der verfassungstreue der Absetzung zu beurteilen hat.


99% ? Schön wäre es gewesen!
Dein Hinweis auf das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht kam doch erst, als sogar schon dein geliebter Spiegel veröffentlichte, dass die Absetzung Janukowitschs verfassungswidrig war. Da es abzusehen war, dass die selbsternannte  Übergangsregierung und auch die  jetzige Regierung nie an einer Entscheidung des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes interessiert sein wird, da man sich ja nicht gerne selber verurteilen lassen will, hast du eigentlich nur allen Diskussionsteilnehmern, die nicht deine Meinung teilten, damit den Mund verbieten wollen. Es steht/stand dir einfach nicht zu, anderen Usern vorzuschreiben, ob sie über etwas urteilen dürfen oder nicht! 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich war der Mod, der nachdrücklich darauf hingewiesen hat, das persönliche Meinungen nicht qualifizierter Personen als persönliche Meinung zu kennzeichnen sind und nicht als Tatsachenbehauptung gepostet werden sollten, da es eben sehr wohl eine Frage ist - auf die unterschiedliche Antworten denkbar wären.



Oh jetzt wird die Mod-Keule geschwungen, wo du doch am besten wissen müsstest, dass sich normale User nicht offen zu moderativen Maßnahmen hier im Forum/Thread äußern dürfen! 
Sollte das jetzt ein "Versuch" von dir gewesen sein, mich mundtot zu machen?
Du bist jetzt ein normaler User und hast auch deine threadbezogenen Beiträge immer als normaler User und nicht als Moderator verfasst! 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Übrigens warte ich immer noch darauf, dass Janukowitsch als Ankläger in der Ukraine auftaucht um sein Recht gegenüber dem demokratisch gewählten Parlament durchzusetzen zu lassen - oder zu akzeptieren, dass dieses eben doch im Recht war.


Wird er sicher auch machen, wenn er die Ukraine gefahrlos betreten kann, z.B. wenn keine US-durchtränkte, russophobe und kriegstreibende Regierung an der Macht ist, die ihm nach dem Leben trachtet.





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Tribunal wäre nicht gegen Russland oder  sonst ein Land gegangen. Hier wäre es darum gegangen alle Beweise die es  gibt einen Tisch zu bringen



So ein Blödsinn!  Ein  UN-Tribunal ist ein Gerichtshof und keine Untersuchungs-Kommission!
Weißt du was die Aufgabe eines  Gerichtshof ist?
Das UN-Tribunal soll ein Urteil fällen!

Es wäre unverständlich, dass die Ukraine ein UN-Tribunal fordert, um "alle Beweise, die es gibt,* auf* einen Tisch zu bringen" - sich aber weigert, genau dies zu tun und  deshalb  ihre Beweise als geheim einstuft.
Ist es so unverständlich, dass Russland sich verar...t vorkommt, wenn sie von der Untersuchung ausgeschlossen werden, die Ukraine aber nicht und ihre Beweise, die sie der aktuellen Untersuchungskommission zur Verfügung gestellt haben, überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt werden?  Eigentlich nicht!

Wie kann ein UN-Tribunal ein richtiges Urteil fällen, wenn entscheidende Beweise z.B. durch die USA und die Ukraine weiter geheim gehalten werden?
Man wünscht eine politische Aburteilung Russlands, die man medienwirksam ausschlachten wird/schon tut.



			
				http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/45/45580/1.html schrieb:
			
		

> .... Der ukrainische Präsident Poroschenko erklärte,  das Abstimmungsergebnis spreche für sich, womit er wohl eine Mitschuld  von Russland meint. Aber die Ukraine könne nicht gestoppt werden, die  Schuldigen müssten bestraft werden. Zuvor hatte er erklärt,  die Annahme der Resolution würde zu einem "Desaster" für Russland  werden, weil dies die Anerkennung der Verantwortlichkeit bedeute. Die  Logik lässt sich kaum nachvollziehen, abgesehen davon, dass sowohl die  Zustimmung als auch die Ablehnung für die Mitschuld Russlands sprechen  soll. Samantha Power, die Abgesandte der USA, drohte, dass "kein Veto im  Weg stehen" würde, um die Schuldigen zu bestrafen. Russland wird  gegeißelt, "den öffentlichen Aufschrei der betroffenen Länder"  missachtet und den "internationalen Frieden frustriert" zu haben.
> 
> Vitaly Churkin, der russische UN-Gesandte, bezweifelte,  ob ein Tribunal wirklich unabhängig wäre. Man wolle eine schnelle  Ermittlung der Schuldigen, zweifle aber daran, ob ein Tribunal der  "Propaganda" widerstehen könne und entsprechend "politisiert" würde.  Zuvor hatte Russland bereits erklärt, die Einrichtung eines Tribunals  vor Abschluss der laufenden Untersuchungen, die ihre Schlussberichte  noch nicht vorgelegt haben. Der Spiegel glaubt zu wissen, dass das  internationale "Gemeinsame Ermittlerteam" (JIT) zu dem Schluss gekommen  sei, die MH17 sei von einer Buk-M1 abgeschossen worden. Das kann gut der  Fall sein, die Frage ist vor allem, ob belastbare Beweise dafür  vorliegen, dass sie von den Separatisten mit der Unterstützung Russlands  abgeschossen wurde, wie behauptet wird.
> Die russische Seite machte auch zuvor rechtliche  Bedenken geltend, denn im Resolutionsentwurf war der Abschuss der MH17  als "Bedrohung des internationalen Friedens" eingestuft worden, um ein  UN-Tribunal fordern zu können. Schon zuvor hatte Russland darauf  hingewiesen, dass bereits mehrere Passagierflugzeuge abgeschossen  wurden, darunter von der Ukraine und von den USA, ohne dass dies als  Bedrohung des internationalen Friedens gewertet wurde. Churkin wiederholte,  dass wegen eines solchen Vorfalls auch noch nie ein Tribunal  eingerichtet wurde. Dass nun ein Jahr nach dem Vorfall der Abschuss zu  einer "Bedrohung des internationalen Friedens" gemacht werden soll,  spreche für die beabsichtigte Politisierung des Tribunals.
> Russland hat einen alternativen Resolutionsentwurf  vorgelegt, um angeblich eine unabhängige Untersuchung zu ermöglichen.  Nach diesem sollte der UN-Generalsekretär einen Sonderbeauftragten  benennen. Russland sei bereit, an einer "umfassenden, unabhängigen und  objektiven Untersuchung" mitzuwirken, wie sie von der Resolution 2166  gefordert wird. Die Ablehnung des Tribunals habe nichts damit zu tun,  die Verfolgung der Täter zu verhindern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> 99% ? Schön wäre es gewesen!
> Dein Hinweis auf das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht kam doch erst, als sogar schon dein geliebter Spiegel veröffentlichte, dass die Absetzung Janukowitschs verfassungswidrig war. Da es abzusehen war, dass die selbsternannte  Übergangsregierung und auch die  jetzige Regierung nie an einer Entscheidung des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes interessiert sein wird, da man sich ja nicht gerne selber verurteilen lassen will, hast du eigentlich nur allen Diskussionsteilnehmern, die nicht deine Meinung teilten, damit den Mund verbieten wollen. Es steht/stand dir einfach nicht zu, anderen Usern vorzuschreiben, ob sie über etwas urteilen dürfen oder nicht!



- Ich habe eine ziemliche Abneigung gegenüber dem Spiegel
- Die Übergangsregierung wurde vom gewählten ukrainischen Parlament eingesetzt
- Ich habe niemanden den Mund verboten. Aber die Forumsregeln verbieten einige Ausdrucksweisen. Aus gutem Grund. Z.B. auch Unterstellungen gegenüber Diskussionsteilnehmern.
- Ich habe (aus oben genanntem Grund) keinen Überblick, wann der Spiegel was geschrieben hat. Aber dass es Sache des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes wäre, die ukrainische Verfassung auszulegen, habe ich schon gut eine Woche nach dem Machtwechsel geschrieben:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein bisheriger Stand war, dass das Parlament normalerweise eine Gerichtliche Untersuchungskomission einberufen soll, um Beweise zu sammeln - dann aber alleine entscheidet. Bei ausreichender Informationslage könnte es demnach auch direkt zum Entschluss übergehen. Der einzige Punkt, der noch unklar zu sein scheint, ist die Anzahl der benötigten Stimmen: 3/4 der Parlamentsmitglieder oder 3/4 der anwesenden Parlamentsmitglieder. Letzteres wurde afaik erreicht, ersteres nicht. Die richtige Lesart müsste jetzt das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht festlegen (ich persönlich wäre für letztere, denn ansonsten wäre es z.B. unmöglich, einen Präsidenten abzusetzten, der 1/4 der Parlamentarier inhaftieren lässt) - aber sowas kann dauern.



Ich wäre übrigens weiter an einer sachlichen Diskussion über diesen Sachverhalt interessiert, denn der gesamte Abschnitt wurde seinerzeit nicht nur von dir ignoriert, auch alle anderen, die gerne behaupten, dass der Machtwechsel ein "Putsch" war, wiedersetzen sich fröhlich jeder inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## xNeo92x (31. Juli 2015)

84% der Ukrainer würden Putin die Ukraine anvertrauen | The Vineyard Saker – Deutsche Version


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hast Du mehrfach gesagt. Ich glaube mich auch zu erinnern, dass Dir mehrfach nahegelegt wurde, einen Thread ueber Doppelmoral zu oeffnen. Das wuerde dieses Argument immerhin ein bisschen glaubwuerdiger machen. So sieht es eher danach aus, als wuerdest Du Doppelmoral praktizieren - und "den Westen", "die EU" und / oder "die USA" fuer Dinge geisseln, die Du Russland zugestehst.



Ach herrlich, jetzt spielen wir also eine Runde "Täter-Opfer-Umkehr"

Machen wir doch einen kurzen Faktencheck.

Was ist die Grundlage für die Sanktionen und den Ausschluss Russlands aus der G8? Der Völkerrechtsbruch Russlands. 

Das ist doch die offizielle Verlautbarung.

Ok, ich kann mich gerne auf diesen Punkt einlassen. Ich möchte jetzt nur gerne wissen a) ab wann ist ein Völkerrechtsbruch Sanktions- und Ausschlusswürdig? und b) warum wurden diesen Strafmaßnahmen nicht gegen anderen Staaten verhängt?

Das ihr (die Obamaversteher) ständig diesen Einwand übergeht, verwundert nicht. Ihr könnt diesen logischen Widerspruch ja auch nicht aufklären. Sonst würde ja das Kartenhaus eurer Argumentation zusammenfallen.



JePe schrieb:


> Solltest Du die nationalistische Innen- und die imperialistische Aussenpolitik Russlands naemlich kritisieren, weisst Du das trefflich zu verschweigen.



Ich kritisiere die Politik Russlands sehr gerne, wenn du mir erklärst, warum nur russisches Vorgehen kritikwürdig ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Frau Nuland hat in Washington angegeben, dass die USA seit 1991 5 Mrd US$ in eine "demokratische und wohlhabende" Ukraine investiert haetten.



Ich denke die letzten 25 Jahren seit Ende des Mauerfalls haben der Welt deutlich gezeigt was es heißt, wenn die USA "Demokratie" exportieren. 



JePe schrieb:


> Solche Erklaerungen sind ihr Job. Jenseits des Ural mag man Demokratie und Wohlstand vor der eigenen Haustuer verwerflich finden (weil man sich daran erinnert, welche Entwicklungen so eine Konstellation in der DDR ausgeloest hat), ich habe damit kein Problem.



Ich habe auch kein Problem mit Demokratie und Wohlstand. Nur ist es eben * nicht * was die USA bringen. Das ist der Punkt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das rhetorische Konstrukt, dieses Geld sei in die Finanzierung eines Putsches geflossen, ist so abwegig wie durchschaubar.



Stimmt, weil die USA (insbesondere über die CIA) sowas ja in der Vergangenheit auch noch nie gemacht haben 



JePe schrieb:


> Herr McCain ist zwar republikanischer Senator, hat aber in der US-Administration keinerlei Verantwortung.



Haben nicht gerade die USA gesagt, man solle sich nicht in die Interna fremder Länder einmischen?

Es wurde damit eindeutig Position bezogen. Nämlich gegen den * gewählten * Präsidenten und für eine * nicht gewählte * "Demonstrantengruppe".

Interessantes Demokratieverständnis der USA. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und was beweist das? Denn ebenso gut ist denkbar, dass ein ukrainisches Unternehmen die Stelle im Verwaltungsrat (die primaer dekorativen Effekt hat) vor allem geschaffen hat, um sich so Sympathien in den USA zu sichern ... ? Aber Nein, viel wahrscheinlicher ist natuerlich, dass die USA den maroden Energiesektor der ebenso maroden Ukraine zu uebernehmen versuchen.



Es geht um Einflussnahme. Die es ja laut den Obamaverstehern nur seitens Russland gibt.



JePe schrieb:


> Eine ukrainischstaemmige, die in den USA studiert hat. Geht mal gar nicht. Jobs werden entweder an Einheimische oder an russische Empfehlsempfaenger vergeben, basta.



Die per Eilverfahren eingebürgert wurde, um das Amt überhaupt annehmen zu können. Und wenn man sich ihre Vita durchliest, scheint natürlich wieder die Einflussnahme durch.

Aber die USA dürfen ja. Nur Russland halt nicht 



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich schlimm. Ein Soldat, der einem anderen eine Medaille um den Hals haengt. Das ist natuerlich inakzeptabel und laesst abzeichenlose Soldateska, die auf der Krim  in Parlamenten und Wahllokalen zugegen waren, wie Pizzalieferanten erscheinen.



Und auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage verleiht ein amerikanischer Soldat, Orden an Angehörigen einer fremden Streitkraft?

Achja, ich vergas. Das ist ja wieder gute Einmischung. 

Notiz an mich selbst. Es geht nicht darum, ob man sich in die Angelegenheit fremder Länder einmischt, sondern nur darum wer das tut.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du weniger Mutmaßungen und Behauptungen über die Mitposter anstellen und ihnen keine Wörter an den Kopf schmeißen, sondern dich mit ihren tatsächlich gemachten Aussagen und dem Thema dieses Threads auseinandersetzen. Dann müsstest du auch nicht immer "bei etwas bleiben" (genauer: auf andere Aspekte ablenken anstatt auf gesagte einzugehen), dass eigentlich kontrovers diskutiert gehört und müsstest auch keine Ausführungen "wiederholen", weil du dich daran erinnern würdest, dass gegen diese noch immer zahlreiche Argumente unangegriffen im Raum, auf die ein seriöser Diskussionspartner eingehen müsste.



Da damit ja das gesamte Grundkonzept eurer Argumentation zusammenbrechen würde (was ihr ja sehr genau wisst, ihr seid ja nicht dumm), meidet ihr das Thema ja ständig. Also muss ich immer wieder darauf zurückkommen.

Denn es ist eine Grundsatzfrage. 

Ihr bewertet nämlich nicht danach, ob ein Völkerrechtsbruch begangen wird, sondern wer ihn begeht. Und ich bleibe bei dem Standpunkt, entweder ist jeder Völkerrechtsbruch zu sanktionieren (das wäre wünschenswert) oder kein Völkerrechtsbruch ist zu sanktionieren (das wäre nicht wünschenswert).

Aber einige Völkerrechtsbruch zu sanktionieren und andere nicht, ist a) Doppelmoral und Heuchelei und b) Willkür.

Und für den Westen (der ja von sich behauptet, er kämpft für Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit) ist Willkür kein gutes Aushängeschild. Meiner Meinung nach. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ich habe eine ziemliche Abneigung gegenüber dem Spiegel
> - Die Übergangsregierung wurde vom gewählten ukrainischen Parlament eingesetzt
> - Ich habe niemanden den Mund verboten. Aber die Forumsregeln verbieten einige Ausdrucksweisen. Aus gutem Grund. Z.B. auch Unterstellungen gegenüber Diskussionsteilnehmern.
> - Ich habe (aus oben genanntem Grund) keinen Überblick, wann der Spiegel was geschrieben hat. Aber dass es Sache des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes wäre, die ukrainische Verfassung auszulegen, habe ich schon gut eine Woche nach dem Machtwechsel geschrieben:
> ...



Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Absetzung war juristisch* nicht * im Einklang mit der Verfassung.

Damit ist doch jede weitere Erörterung sinnfrei. Zumal ich dir diese Quelle schon mehrfach gepostet habe. Soviel dazu wer Themen ignoriert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da damit ja das gesamte Grundkonzept eurer ...



Pluralis majestatis ändert auch nichts daran, dass du offensichtlich nicht über das Thema diskutieren willst und sogar JePe gegenüber verweigerst, auf seine Aussagen einzugehen, solange er nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt und für dich eine Offtopic-Diskussion anfängt 



> Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Präsident - SPIEGEL ONLINE



War der Spiegel nicht noch vor kurzem Teil der EUSNATO-Lügenpresse? Jetzt ist er auf einmal ein ukrainisches Verfassungsorgan 

Aber in einem gebe ich dir Recht: Ohne Diskussionspartner ist jede weite Erörterung sinnfrei.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Problem mit Demokratie und Wohlstand. Nur ist es eben * nicht * was die USA bringen. Das ist der Punkt.



Und Putin bringt Demokratie und Wohlstand?
Wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pluralis majestatis ändert auch nichts daran, dass du offensichtlich nicht über das Thema diskutieren willst und sogar JePe gegenüber verweigerst, auf seine Aussagen einzugehen, solange er nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt und für dich eine Offtopic-Diskussion anfängt



Deshalb bin ich ja auch auf alles von ihm eingegangen. Kling plausibel.

Zumal du auch schon wieder die Diskussion verweigerst. Aber es ist klar warum, es würde dann ja keinen Sinn mehr ergeben, was ihr behauptet. 

 PS: Kann JePe nicht für sich selbst reden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War der Spiegel nicht noch vor kurzem Teil der EUSNATO-Lügenpresse? Jetzt ist er auf einmal ein ukrainisches Verfassungsorgan



Warum auch auf das eingehen, was der Spiegel da so schreibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber in einem gebe ich dir Recht: Ohne Diskussionspartner ist jede weite Erörterung sinnfrei.



Und da soll nochmal jemand behaupten, wir könnten uns nicht einig sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Putin bringt Demokratie und Wohlstand?
> Wohl eher nicht, oder?



Dafür behauptet es es aber auch nicht ständig. Das ist meiner Meinung nach glaubwürdiger.


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ich habe eine ziemliche Abneigung gegenüber dem Spiegel - Die Übergangsregierung wurde vom gewählten ukrainischen Parlament eingesetzt - Ich habe niemanden den Mund verboten. Aber die Forumsregeln verbieten einige Ausdrucksweisen. Aus gutem Grund. Z.B. auch Unterstellungen gegenüber Diskussionsteilnehmern. - Ich habe (aus oben genanntem Grund) keinen Überblick, wann der Spiegel was geschrieben hat. Aber dass es Sache des ukrainischen Verfassungsgerichtes wäre, die ukrainische Verfassung auszulegen, habe ich schon gut eine Woche nach dem Machtwechsel geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Mir ist es sowas von egal, ob du eine Abneigung gegen den Spiegel hast  oder nicht! Er ist trotzdem Teil von Belegen und Quellen hier im Forum,  die man als "guter" Diskussionsteilnehmer auch gelesen haben sollte,  bevor man andere wegen ihrer Aussagen angreift! Du schreibst, du verbietest niemanden den Mund, aber urteilst mal wieder darüber, wer für eine inhaltlichen Auseinandersetzung qualifiziert ist, und das scheinen wieder nur die User zu sein, die deine Meinung vom 06.03.2014 teilen.  Du ignoriest wieder einmal jeglichen Aspekt, Fakten, Quellen,  die aber Bestandteil des zu erörternen Themas sind, weil diese nicht zu der Stimmigkeit deiner Thesen, an die du so gerne glauben willst, passen. Bezogen auf deine Theorie: Der Spiegel wurde nicht gelesen, was Wiki schreibt ist dir egal, unwichtig, du diskutierst über Sitze der Abstimmung, ignorierst aber, dass die ganze Abstimmung alleine schon verfassungswidrig und somit ungültig war und bestimmst, was welche ukrainische Institution zu tun hat.
 "widersetzten sich jeder Auseinandersetzung" - War das jetzt nicht gerade ein Eigentor? Du sagtest doch gerade selber, dass du den Spiegelbeitrag, der hier schon so oft für dich verlinkt wurde, nicht gelesen hast. 
 ruyven, da du so gute Kontakte zum ehemalige Moderator ruyven_macaran hast, weisst du zufällig, ob der Mod wenigstens unsere Texte und Quellen durchgelesen hat?
 ...und ruyven, die von dir zitierten Forenregeln gelten übrigends für alle Forenuser!


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür behauptet es es aber auch nicht ständig. Das ist meiner Meinung nach glaubwürdiger.



Aber was will er dann?
Der Ukraine Frieden und Wohlstand bringen?
Oder geht es ihm doch nur um Machtdemonstration?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was will er dann?
> Der Ukraine Frieden und Wohlstand bringen?
> Oder geht es ihm doch nur um Machtdemonstration?



Erhalt der strategischen Position Russlands.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist die Grundlage für die Sanktionen und den Ausschluss Russlands aus der G8? Der Völkerrechtsbruch Russlands.



Die EU braucht keine "Grundlage", um ihrer Auffassung nach zu verurteilendes Verhalten mit Sanktionen zu belegen. Das Verhalten im konkreten Fall ist die im Maerz von der UN-Vollversammlung verurteilte Annexion der Krim.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok, ich kann mich gerne auf diesen Punkt einlassen. Ich möchte jetzt nur gerne wissen a) ab wann ist ein Völkerrechtsbruch Sanktions- und Ausschlusswürdig? und b) warum wurden diesen Strafmaßnahmen nicht gegen anderen Staaten verhängt?



Laesst Du Dich nun auf diesen Punkt ein oder weichst Du ihm mit einer Gegenfrage aus?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere die Politik Russlands sehr gerne, wenn du mir erklärst, warum nur russisches Vorgehen kritikwürdig ist.



Weitere Voelkerrechtsbrueche, die das Thema des Threads betreffen, sind mir nicht bekannt, womit Deine - wiederholte - Gegenfragennebelkerze jeder Grundlage entbehrt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke die letzten 25 Jahren seit Ende des Mauerfalls haben der Welt deutlich gezeigt was es heißt, wenn die USA "Demokratie" exportieren.



Das darfst Du gerne so sehen. Dumm nur, dass dieser Thread nicht "Was es heisst, wenn die USA Demokratie exportieren" heisst. Weshalb ich einmal mehr nicht verstehe, was Deine Antwort mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Ist sie am Ende gar nur ein Feigenblatt, das kaschieren soll, dass Du fuer die herbeigeschwafelte amerikanische Putschfinanzierung keinen Beweis hast?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wurde damit eindeutig Position bezogen. Nämlich gegen den *gewählten *Präsidenten und für eine *nicht gewählte *"Demonstrantengruppe".



... und was genau ist daran das Problem?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die per Eilverfahren eingebürgert wurde, um das Amt überhaupt annehmen zu können. Und wenn man sich ihre Vita durchliest, scheint natürlich wieder die Einflussnahme durch.



Ihre Vita laesst sie vor allem als eins erscheinen - qualifiziert. Hast Du fuer die unterstellte Einflussnahme irgendwelche Belege oder ist das wieder so ein Bauchgefuehlding aus der "weiss man doch"-Ecke?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage verleiht ein amerikanischer Soldat, Orden an Angehörigen einer fremden Streitkraft?



Auf dieser.

Welche Rechtsgrundlage kennst Du, die das verbieten wuerde und weshalb nimmst Du an einem Stueck Blech, das aus symbolpolitischem Kalkuel verliehen wird, Anstoss?

2011 hat Merkel von Obama die "Medal of Freedom" erhalten. Ist Merkel etwa ein CIA-U-Boot? Hat sie sich an die Macht geputscht? Stiehlt sie sich naechtens heimlich aus dem Kanzleramt und marschiert irgendwo ein?

Welche Rechtsgrundlage gab es eigentlich fuer abzeichenlose Soldaten auf der Krim? Im Parlament? In Wahllokalen? Fuer die Behinderung der lokalen Exekutive?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihr bewertet nämlich nicht danach, ob ein Völkerrechtsbruch begangen wird, sondern wer ihn begeht. Und ich bleibe bei dem Standpunkt, entweder ist jeder Völkerrechtsbruch zu sanktionieren (das wäre wünschenswert) oder kein Völkerrechtsbruch ist zu sanktionieren (das wäre nicht wünschenswert).



Oeffne doch fuer die anderen Voelkerrechtsbrueche, die Dir den Schlaf rauben, gesonderte Threads und wir werden Dir, nach fundiertem Vortrag durch Dich und anschliessender Wuerdigung der Beweislage, seelischen Beistand leisten, wo es nur geht. Aber diese staendigen verbalen Stars-and-Stripes-Verbrennungen in diesem Thread nerven einfach nur noch ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Absetzung war juristisch* nicht *im Einklang mit der Verfassung.



Die ukrainische Judikative sah das anders und hat ihre diesbezuegliche Meinung auch bislang nicht revidiert; der Deiner Meinung nach rechtmaessige Amtsinhaber hat weder Rechtsmittel eingelegt noch sich bei der letzten Wahl zur Verfuegung gestellt. Warum ist das wohl so?

Dein wadenbeisserisches Beharren auf Deiner Rechtsauslegung (was ist eigentlich Dein Beruf? hast Du einen Lehrstuhl fuer ukrainisches Verfassungsrecht? oder was sonst qualifiziert Dich zu einer so selbstbewusst vorgetragenen Analyse?) mutet mir ein wenig wie ... Einmischung an? Warst Du gegen die nicht auf einem Kreuzzug?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Die EU braucht keine "Grundlage", um ihrer Auffassung nach zu verurteilendes Verhalten mit Sanktionen zu belegen. Das Verhalten im konkreten Fall ist die im Maerz von der UN-Vollversammlung verurteilte Annexion der Krim.



Keine rechtsgültige Resolution übrigens.



JePe schrieb:


> Laesst Du Dich nun auf diesen Punkt ein oder weichst Du ihm mit einer Gegenfrage aus?



Ich weiche nicht aus. Ich sagte ja, ich lass mich darauf ein, wenn ihr mir mal diesen Widerspruch auflöst. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weitere Voelkerrechtsbrueche, die das Thema des Threads betreffen, sind mir nicht bekannt, womit Deine - wiederholte - Gegenfragennebelkerze jeder Grundlage entbehrt.



Es wäre schön, wenn man Weltpolitik losgelöst von allen anderen Vorgängen betrachten kann. Nur so funktioniert weder Diplomatie, noch Politik geschweige denn Geschichte.



JePe schrieb:


> Das darfst Du gerne so sehen. Dumm nur, dass dieser Thread nicht "Was es heisst, wenn die USA Demokratie exportieren" heisst. Weshalb ich einmal mehr nicht verstehe, was Deine Antwort mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Ist sie am Ende gar nur ein Feigenblatt, das kaschieren soll, dass Du fuer die herbeigeschwafelte amerikanische Putschfinanzierung keinen Beweis hast?



Lustig. Wenn du sagst, die USA exportieren Demokratie und Wohlstand (was sie nicht tun), dann ist es Bestandteil des Threads. Wenn ich darauf erwidere, dass dem nicht so ist, ist es plötzlich nicht mehr Bestandteil des Threads?

Merkwürdige Logik. 



JePe schrieb:


> ... und was genau ist daran das Problem?



Wenn du erst fragen musst, was daran ein Problem ist, ungewählte Gruppen zu unterstützen um den gewählten Präsidenten zu bekämpfen, dann lässt das tiefe Defizite in deinem Demokratieverständnis deutlich werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Ihre Vita laesst sie vor allem als eins erscheinen - qualifiziert. Hast Du fuer die unterstellte Einflussnahme irgendwelche Belege oder ist das wieder so ein Bauchgefuehlding aus der "weiss man doch"-Ecke?



Einbürgerungen per Schnellverfahren sind ja auch der Standard  Und geeignete Ukrainer gab es natürlich keine für den Posten, richtig?



JePe schrieb:


> Auf dieser.
> 
> Welche Rechtsgrundlage kennst Du, die das verbieten wuerde und weshalb nimmst Du an einem Stueck Blech, das aus symbolpolitischem Kalkuel verliehen wird, Anstoss?



Hast du dich nicht ständig an der "Einflussnahme" Russlands gestört? Achja, Amerikaner dürfen ja.



JePe schrieb:


> 2011 hat Merkel von Obama die "Medal of Freedom" erhalten.



Weder von einem Militär verliehen, noch eine militärische Medaille .



JePe schrieb:


> Ist Merkel etwa ein CIA-U-Boot?



CIA nicht, aber auch nur eine Befehlsempfängerin aus Washington. Daran stört sich ja auch niemand. Aber wenn Janukowitsch Befehle aus Moskau erhält, dass ist böse.



JePe schrieb:


> Hat sie sich an die Macht geputscht? Stiehlt sie sich naechtens heimlich aus dem Kanzleramt und marschiert irgendwo ein?



Nein sie wurde demokratisch gewählt. Auch wenn man ihre Politik nicht magt, sie wurde vom Souverän gewählt. Und wenn man ihre Politik nicht mag, dann wählt man sie ab.

Aber die demokratische Möglichkeit der Abwahl Janukowtisch wurde den Ukrainern nicht zugestanden, insbesondere nicht denen in der Ostukraine wo Janukowtisch die meisten seiner Wähler hatte.



JePe schrieb:


> Welche Rechtsgrundlage gab es eigentlich fuer abzeichenlose Soldaten auf der Krim? Im Parlament? In Wahllokalen? Fuer die Behinderung der lokalen Exekutive?



Durch ein Abkommen zwischen der Ukraine und Russland, dass die Stationierung auf der Krim gestattet. Nachdem sich die Krim für Unabhängig erklärt hat, und der russischen Föderation beigetreten ist, wurde es natürlich gegenstandslos.



JePe schrieb:


> Oeffne doch fuer die anderen Voelkerrechtsbrueche, die Dir den Schlaf rauben, gesonderte Threads und wir werden Dir, nach fundiertem Vortrag durch Dich und anschliessender Wuerdigung der Beweislage, seelischen Beistand leisten, wo es nur geht. Aber diese staendigen verbalen Stars-and-Stripes-Verbrennungen in diesem Thread nerven einfach nur noch ...



Lustig, in diesem Thread wurde ständig die Eingliederung der Krim mit der Eingliederung des Sudetenlandes im Dritten Reich verglichen.

Dieser Vergleich ist nach der Logik der Obamaversteher nicht Offtopic, weil er ja Russland als böse und Putin als zweiten Hitler darstellt.

Verweise auf Völkerrechtsbrüche anderer Ländern, die Russlands vorgehen plausibel erscheinen lassen, sind hingegen Offtopic, denn sie stellen Russland ja nicht ins böse Licht.

Großes Kino.



JePe schrieb:


> Die ukrainische Judikative sah das anders und hat ihre diesbezuegliche Meinung auch bislang nicht revidiert; der Deiner Meinung nach rechtmaessige Amtsinhaber hat weder Rechtsmittel eingelegt noch sich bei der letzten Wahl zur Verfuegung gestellt. Warum ist das wohl so?



Weil eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt?



JePe schrieb:


> Dein wadenbeisserisches Beharren auf Deiner Rechtsauslegung (was ist eigentlich Dein Beruf? hast Du einen Lehrstuhl fuer ukrainisches Verfassungsrecht? oder was sonst qualifiziert Dich zu einer so selbstbewusst vorgetragenen Analyse?) mutet mir ein wenig wie ... Einmischung an? Warst Du gegen die nicht auf einem Kreuzzug?



Ich nicht, das wart mehr ihr. Ich bin nachwievor gegen Doppelmoral.

Außerdem, wenn der Präsident abgesetzt wurde, mit einer Begründung die in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen ist, wie Verfassungskonform kann das wohl sein?

Außerdem zitiere ich den Spiegel. Wie wäre es, wenn du dem Spiegel erst mal nachweißt, dass er zu einem falschen Schluss kommst. Am besten mit einer Quelle, denn ich habe eine Quelle für die verfassungswidrige Absetzung geliefert, die verlangt wurde.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2015)

... das ist irgendwie sehr zermuerbend (und ist vermutlich auch so gemeint), deshalb nur ganz kurz:

Russland hatte mit der Ukraine einen Pachtvertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 30 Jahren. Der schloss den dortigen russischen Marinestuetzpunkt, aber kaum den Einsatz von Fluggeraet, Schuetzenpanzern und den sog. "gruenen Maennchen" auf ukrainischem Hoheitsgebiet und gegen ukrainische Staatsangehoerige ein.

Zum Ministerpraesidenten der Krim, unter dessen Herrschaft dann der Beitritt zur russischen Foederation zelebriert wurde, ernannte sich Sergej Aksjonow von der Partei "Russische Einheit" - die bei der letzten Wahl zum Krimparlament im Jahr 2010 ganze 4 Prozent erzielte. Ei ei ei.

Moeglich wurde der Beitritt durch ein eigens dafuer geaendertes russisches Gesetz, dass die Duma brav verabschiedet hat. Nettes Detail: die Aenderung betraf einen Passus im Gesetz, der einen Beitritt zur Russischen Foederation nur dann erlaubte, wenn auch das Land, von dem sich das beitretende Gebiet abspalten wollte, dem zustimmte. Dieser Passus wurde entfernt. Das neue Gesetz kann insoweit auch als Blaupause fuer kuenftige "Beitritte" nach "Referenden" verstanden werden.

Und was meine Quelle fuer die Rechtmaessigkeit der Absetzung des geflohenen Janukowitschs angeht - die ist das ukrainische Verfassungsgericht. Das und nur das ist in der Position, die ukrainische Verfassung auszulegen und hat dies auch unwidersprochen getan. Alles andere, Aufsaetze im SPIEGEL oder Propaganda auf rtdeutsch.com eingeschlossen, sind Meinungen von Individuen. Nett zu lesen, aber das war´s dann auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... das ist irgendwie sehr zermuerbend (und ist vermutlich auch so gemeint), deshalb nur ganz kurz:
> 
> Russland hatte mit der Ukraine einen Pachtvertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 30 Jahren. Der schloss den dortigen russischen Marinestuetzpunkt, aber kaum den Einsatz von Fluggeraet, Schuetzenpanzern und den sog. "gruenen Maennchen" auf ukrainischem Hoheitsgebiet und gegen ukrainische Staatsangehoerige ein.
> 
> ...



Auf deutsch gesagt, wenn ich eine Demo in Deutschland starte, auf die Sicherheitskräfte Molotov-Cocktails und Steine werfe und dann Frau Merkel aus dem Amt vertreibe, ist es solange legal bis das Verfassungsgericht das für illegal erklärt?

Solides Rechtsverstädnis.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch gesagt, wenn ich eine Demo in Deutschland starte, auf die Sicherheitskräfte Molotov-Cocktails und Steine werfe und dann Frau Merkel aus dem Amt vertreibe, ist es solange legal bis das Verfassungsgericht das für illegal erklärt?
> 
> Solides Rechtsverstädnis.


Kommt auf die Demo an und ob Frau Merkel den Befehl zum Molotov und Steine werfen gegeben hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Demo an und ob Frau Merkel den Befehl zum Molotov und Steine werfen gegeben hat



Ach also hat Janukowtisch den "Demonstranten" auf dem Maidan den Befehl gegeben, die Sicherheitskräfte mit Molotov-Cocktails und Steinen zu bewerfen? Wird ja immer besser hier.

PS: Ich wäre ja sehr gespannt auf die Antwort, welche Demo deiner Meinung nach undemokratische Absetzungen von gewählten Politiker legitimiert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2015)

Ups Sry Verständnisproblem meiner seits. Habe es so gelesen als ob die Sicherheitskräfte schmeißen würden


Edit undemokratisch war da garnix. Warum haben dir hier schon mehrere geschrieben


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

Stimmt. 
Regierungsgebäude besetzen, Straßensperren errichten und die Sicherheitskräfte des Landes mit Steinen und Molotov-Cocktails beschmeißen zeugt von großer demokratischer Stärke.

Und ich Idiot geh alle vier Jahre wählen...


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2015)

Komisch fast alles was du geschrieben hast, passiert in Berlin jedes Jahr zum 1. Mai. Und noch ist deswegen keine Regierung gestürzt.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch gesagt, wenn ich eine Demo in Deutschland starte, auf die Sicherheitskräfte Molotov-Cocktails und Steine werfe und dann Frau Merkel aus dem Amt vertreibe, ist es solange legal bis das Verfassungsgericht das für illegal erklärt?
> 
> Solides Rechtsverstädnis.



Die Demonstranten haben Janukowitsch nicht aus dem Amt gejagt, sondern unter Vermittlung von aussen Neuwahlen mit ihm vereinbart. Anschliessend ist er geflohen und wurde unmittelbar danach seines Amtes enthoben. Selbst seine eigene Partei der Regionen ging hart mit ihm ins Gericht. Die Demonstrationen haben diesen Prozess initiiert, ohne Frage. Aber ihn darauf im Allgemeinen und auf eine gewalttaetige Minderheit im Besonderen zu reduzieren, ist geschichtsklitternd.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Regierungsgebäude besetzen, Straßensperren errichten und die Sicherheitskräfte des Landes mit Steinen und Molotov-Cocktails beschmeißen zeugt von großer demokratischer Stärke.
> 
> Und ich Idiot geh alle vier Jahre wählen...



Geh doch in die Ostukraine. Da wirft man nicht nur mit Steinen, sondern sogar mit Granaten und Bomben, die ein nicht genannt werden wollender Sponsor grosszuegig zur Verfuegung stellt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Komisch fast alles was du geschrieben hast, passiert in Berlin jedes Jahr zum 1. Mai. Und noch ist deswegen keine Regierung gestürzt.



Unterschied Nr. 1: In Berlin sind aber auch keine paramilitärischen Gruppen wie der rechte Sektor daran beteiligt.

Unterschied Nr. 2: Wenn sich die Sicherheitskräfte völlig zurecht gegen diese Gewalt wehren, gibt es keinen Internationalen Druck auf Deutschland.

Die Ukraine wurde dafür international scharf verurteilt, dafür das Sicherheitskräfte Recht und Ordnung durchgesetzt haben. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten haben Janukowitsch nicht aus dem Amt gejagt, sondern unter Vermittlung von aussen Neuwahlen mit ihm vereinbart. Anschliessend ist er geflohen und wurde unmittelbar danach seines Amtes enthoben.



Und das, wie ich anhand einer Quelle gezeigt habe, nicht im Einklang mit der Verfassung.



JePe schrieb:


> Selbst seine eigene Partei der Regionen ging hart mit ihm ins Gericht.



In einem deutschen Forum, deutsche Quellen zu verlangen ist wohl zu viel verlangt.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Demonstrationen haben diesen Prozess initiiert, ohne Frage. Aber ihn darauf im Allgemeinen und auf eine gewalttaetige Minderheit im Besonderen zu reduzieren, ist geschichtsklitternd.



Es war eben jene gewalttätige Minderheit, die das Abkommen zwischen Janukowitsch und den Außenministern Deutschlands und Frankreich, Stunden nach dem Zustandekommen torpediert haben. Aber das ist wird im Sinne der Geschichtsklitterung ja gerne übergangen.



JePe schrieb:


> Geh doch in die Ostukraine. Da wirft man nicht nur mit Steinen, sondern sogar mit Granaten und Bomben, die ein nicht genannt werden wollender Sponsor grosszuegig zur Verfuegung stellt.



Lustig, wenn auf dem Maidan gewaltsam gegen die Regierung vorgegangen wird, ist das gut.

Wenn in der Ostukraine gewaltsam gegen die Regierung vorgegangen wird, ist das böse


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. August 2015)

Also der schwarze Block der Antifa würde ich aber fast als paramilitärische Gruppe bezeichnen. 

Desweiteren wurden in der Ukraine mit Scharfschützen auf Demonstranten geschossen. Mach das in Deutschland und die Politiker können nicht schnell genug abdanken.


----------



## behemoth85 (2. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach also hat Janukowtisch den "Demonstranten" auf dem Maidan den Befehl gegeben, die Sicherheitskräfte mit Molotov-Cocktails und Steinen zu bewerfen? Wird ja immer besser hier.
> 
> PS: Ich wäre ja sehr gespannt auf die Antwort, welche Demo deiner Meinung nach undemokratische Absetzungen von gewählten Politiker legitimiert.



Du hast eine lustige Definition für Demokratie  War es nicht eine klare Mehrheit des Parlamentes die Janukowitch absetzte ? Ein schönes Hintergrundfaktum ist, dass Janukowitch zur Wahlzeiten auf der Ostukraine mehr Stimmen erhielt als im Westen. Er warb mit dem EU Beitritt der Ukraine und die Ostukraine wollte klarer in die EU als der Westen, abzulesen am Wahlergebnis. 

Nach den ersten Aufständen russischer Kräfte in der Ostukraine welche symbolisch Behördengebäude besetzten, wurden Stimmen laut "man bräuchte hier mehr Russen", weil sich keine Sau den Aufständen anschließen wollte. Paar Tage später meldetten ukrainische Zöllner die Grenze schließen zu wollen weil massenhaft junge nationale Russen in die Ukraine unterwegs seien um ... Urlaub zu machen  An den Tagen häuften sich auch Berichte über Massenschlägereien zwischen Ukrainern und Russen in der Ostukraine. 

Klare Sache alsofür jene die ihre Logik auch benutzen: so sieht Destibilisation aus. Vor einem Jahr herrschte dort Frieden und EU Begeisterung/Hoffnung, wo jetzt ein von Moskau geschürter Krieg tobt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man Weltpolitik losgelöst von allen anderen Vorgängen betrachten kann. Nur so funktioniert weder Diplomatie, noch Politik geschweige denn Geschichte.



Stimmt, deswegen führen wir ja auch jährlich Kriege mit Frankreich ums Elsass, weil Politik und Diplomatie einzig und allein darauf basieren, dass man solange Krieg führt, bis man der ultimative Sieger jeder historischen Streitigkeit ist.
Idealerweise nimmt man auch gleich noch Kriege, die dritte gegen vierte geführt haben, als diplomatische Grundlage für Eroberungsfeldzüge.




> Aber die demokratische Möglichkeit der Abwahl Janukowtisch wurde den Ukrainern nicht zugestanden, insbesondere nicht denen in der Ostukraine wo Janukowtisch die meisten seiner Wähler hatte.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du mal die These vertreten, dass die Bevölkerung der ostukrainischen Gebiete sich von der Ukraine losgesagt und eigene Staaten gegründet hat, dass sie also nicht mehr ukrainischen Wahlen teilnehmen wollten. Könntest du kurz erklären, wieso da noch Diskussions-/Kritikbedarf bestehen sollen?
Oder bist du mittlerweile doch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Ostukrainer in der Ukraine sein wollen und nur die Opfer russischer Einmischung in ihre Region sind, oder gelten hier wieder verschiedene Maßstäbe für "past Kaaruzo in den Kram" und "würde Kaaruzos Behauptungen widersprechen"?



> Ich nicht, das wart mehr ihr. Ich bin nachwievor gegen Doppelmoral.



hmmm...



> Außerdem, wenn der Präsident abgesetzt wurde, mit einer Begründung die in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen ist, wie Verfassungskonform kann das wohl sein?



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lautet eine der verbreiteten Begründungen, dass er sich aus dem Amt zurückgezogen hat. Ein Rücktritt ist von der Verfassung vorgesehen.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ups Sry Verständnisproblem meiner seits. Habe es so gelesen als ob die Sicherheitskräfte schmeißen würden



Konnte man auch durchaus so lesen. Und da sein Post rein gar keinen Bezug zum Thema dieses Threads hatte, sondern sich mit einer hypothetischen Situation befasste, in der Demonstranten einen Präsidenten absetzen, gab es auch keine Anhaltspunkte, in welche Richtung die undeutliche Formulierung zu interpretieren wäre.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen führen wir ja auch  jährlich Kriege mit Frankreich ums Elsass, weil Politik und Diplomatie  einzig und allein darauf basieren, dass man solange Krieg führt, bis man  der ultimative Sieger jeder historischen Streitigkeit ist.
> Idealerweise nimmt man auch gleich noch Kriege, die dritte gegen vierte  geführt haben, als diplomatische Grundlage für Eroberungsfeldzüge.


Es war doch Obama, der die "Krim-Annexion" mit dem IRAK-Krieg verglichen hat, um den Irak-Krieg zu beschwichtigen und zu rechtfertigen! 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_PHLiLSf4s*

*Ich warte übrigends schon seit Monaten auf Deine Antwort dazu: *
Hat Obama recht? 
War der Irak-Krieg, bei dem viele hunderttausende Zivilisten durch die USA getötet wurden nicht so schlimm, wie die "Annexion" der Krim?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du mal die These vertreten, dass  die Bevölkerung der ostukrainischen Gebiete sich von der Ukraine  losgesagt und eigene Staaten gegründet hat, dass sie also nicht mehr  ukrainischen Wahlen teilnehmen wollten. Könntest du kurz erklären, wieso  da noch Diskussions-/Kritikbedarf bestehen sollen?
> Oder bist du mittlerweile doch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die  Ostukrainer in der Ukraine sein wollen und nur die Opfer russischer  Einmischung in ihre Region sind, oder gelten hier wieder verschiedene  Maßstäbe für "past Kaaruzo in den Kram" und "würde Kaaruzos Behauptungen  widersprechen"?


ruyven, ich dachte, du hast dich mit der Ukraine beschäftigt und hier mitgelesen. Das scheint aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein! 
Ansonsten würdest du Zeitabschnitte nicht wahllos miteinander vermischen, Fakten und Aussagen nicht so verdrehen!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hmmm...


Schön, dass du ihm wenigstens DAS zugestehst.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lautet eine der verbreiteten Begründungen,  dass er sich aus dem Amt zurückgezogen hat. Ein Rücktritt ist von der  Verfassung vorgesehen.



Und diese weit verbreitete Begründung deckt sich leider nicht mit der Wahrheit!
Du hast den Spiegel immer noch nicht gelesen? 
Wolltest du mir nicht auch noch mitteilen, ob der ehemalige Moderator ruyven_macaran den Spiegel und unsere anderen Quellen überhaupt gelesen hat? 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Konnte man auch durchaus so lesen. Und da sein Post rein gar keinen  Bezug zum Thema dieses Threads hatte, sondern sich mit einer  hypothetischen Situation befasste, in der Demonstranten einen  Präsidenten absetzen, gab es auch keine Anhaltspunkte, in welche  Richtung die undeutliche Formulierung zu interpretieren wäre.



Komisch, der Beitrag  war klar und eindeutig formuliert, man konnte das nicht falsch interpretieren! Ich wusste bisher auch nicht, dass ein Vergleich im Bezug auf die Ereignisse in der Ukraine keinen Bezug mehr zum Thema haben kann und hypothetische Situationen, wie du sie selbst schon so oft in deinen Beiträgen verfasst hast, keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Deutung zulassen. 
Wenn du das als Selbstkritik gemeint hast - ok.  Ich sehe das aber etwas anders!




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du hast eine lustige Definition für Demokratie War es nicht eine klare Mehrheit des Parlamentes die Janukowitch  absetzte ?



*Verfassungswidrige* Aktionen sind also für dich lustig?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Hintergrundfaktum ist, dass Janukowitch zur  Wahlzeiten auf der Ostukraine mehr Stimmen erhielt als im Westen. Er  warb mit dem EU Beitritt der Ukraine und die Ostukraine wollte klarer in  die EU als der Westen, abzulesen am Wahlergebnis.



Janukowitsch hatte ganz sicher nur dieses eine Wahlversprechen? lol 
...und wie gut, dass du weisst, dass alle Ostukrainer ihn nur genau wegen diesem einen Wahlversprechen gewählt haben. 
Wenn du daraus also schließt, dass alle Ostukrainer unbedingt in die EU wollten, muss ja der Westen da was gewaltig falsch gemacht haben, da sie  das jetzt ja wohl nicht mehr wollen!





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Aufständen russischer Kräfte in der Ostukraine welche  symbolisch Behördengebäude besetzten, wurden Stimmen laut "man bräuchte  hier mehr Russen", weil sich keine Sau den Aufständen anschließen  wollte. Paar Tage später meldetten ukrainische Zöllner die Grenze  schließen zu wollen weil massenhaft junge nationale Russen in die  Ukraine unterwegs seien um ... Urlaub zu machen  An den Tagen häuften sich auch Berichte über Massenschlägereien zwischen Ukrainern und Russen in der Ostukraine.



 ....und diese Info hast du wahrscheinlich in der Bild gelesen? 
Aber interessant, dass für dich alle Ostukrainer = Russen sind und die Schlägertrupps vom Maidan, die man mit Bussen in die Ostukraine verlegt hat, die *wahren* Ukrainer sind!
Wieso so diskriminierend?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Klare Sache alsofür jene die ihre Logik auch benutzen: so sieht  Destibilisation aus. Vor einem Jahr herrschte dort Frieden und EU  Begeisterung/Hoffnung, wo jetzt ein von Moskau geschürter Krieg  tobt.



Vor exakt einem Jahr führte die Ukraine einen einseitig eröffneten Krieg gegen ihre Bevölkerung, beschossen und bombardierten wahllos Schulen, Krankenhäuser, Wohngebiete, töteten also bewusst ukrainische Staatsbürger!
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Menschen in der Ostukraine, die ihr Hab und Gut verlieren, die zusehen müssen, wie vor ihren Augen Familienmitglieder, Nachbarn oder Freunde von ukrainischen Granaten/Bomben/Artellerie-Geschossen zerfetzt werden, sich für eine EU begeistern können, die diese Machenschaften der ukrainischen Regierung belohnt und unterstützt!

Ich stimme dir zu, diese Menschen sind voller Hoffnung, dass bald Frieden einkehrt, damit ihre Kinder nicht mehr in Bunkern leben müssen.

Ich kann deine Meinung aber nicht teilen, dass Moskau diesen Krieg schürt, indem sie lebenswichtige, humanitäre Güter in die Ostukraine bringt.




JePe schrieb:


> Die EU braucht keine "Grundlage", um ihrer  Auffassung nach zu verurteilendes Verhalten mit Sanktionen zu belegen.  Das Verhalten im konkreten Fall ist die im Maerz von der  UN-Vollversammlung verurteilte Annexion der Krim.



Warum? Willst du damit andeuten, dass die EU sich an keine Gesetze und Regeln zu halten braucht und somit über jeglichem Recht steht?
Übrigends die EU-Sanktionen verstoßen gegen die WTO-Regeln!



JePe schrieb:


> Geh doch in die Ostukraine. Da wirft man nicht nur mit Steinen, sondern  sogar mit Granaten und* Bomben*, die ein nicht genannt werden wollender  Sponsor grosszuegig zur Verfuegung stellt.



Oh, du meinst die EUSA-Nato mit dem "nicht genannt werden wollenden Sponsor" 
So viel Kritik in diese Richtung, dass hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut! 




JePe schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten haben Janukowytsch nicht aus dem  Amt gejagt, sondern unter Vermittlung von aussen Neuwahlen mit ihm  vereinbart. Anschliessend ist er geflohen und wurde unmittelbar danach  seines Amtes enthoben. Selbst seine eigene Partei der Regionen ging hart mit ihm ins Gericht.  Die Demonstrationen haben diesen Prozess initiiert, ohne Frage. Aber  ihn darauf im Allgemeinen und auf eine gewalttaetige Minderheit im  Besonderen zu reduzieren, ist geschichtsklitternd.



Falsch!
Der gewalttätige Teil der Pro EU-Demonstranten (die Nazis ) haben Janukowytsch beim Versuch, ihn zu lynchen, "aus Versehen" aus der Stadt gejagt. 
Die Vermittlung betreffs der Neuwahlen geschah mit der Opposition und unseren Außenministern, nicht mit den Demonstranten.
Unsere Außenminister waren da nicht im Urlaub, sondern im Auftrag der EU/Deutschlands dort und bezeugten den Vertrag mit ihrer Unterschrift, damit Janukowitsch die Armee nicht gegen die gewalttätigen Pro EU-Demonstranten einsetzen sollte, wodurch Janukowytsch die Rechtsstaatlichkeit auf Kiews Straßen wieder durchgesetzt hätte. 
Da Janukowytsch den Worten und der Unterschrift der EU-Vertreter, wie Steinmeier und Co. und den Vertragspartnern vertraute, zog er die Polizei vom Maidan ab. (ein schwerer Fehler!)
Dadurch war der Weg für die gewaltsamen Pro EU-Truppen frei, um den Staat und Janukowytschs Residenz zu übernehmen!
Janukowytsch musste sich, um nicht ermordet zu werden, in den Donbass zurückziehen!
Und am nächsten Tag besetzte man das Parlament und setzte unter Kontrolle und Einschüchterung Janukowytsch verfassungswidrig ab, obwohl dieser noch im Land war, befreite am selben Tag noch eine verurteilte Verbrecherin, von der wir ja wissen, dass sie eine ganze Ethnie atomar auslöschen möchte und lobte sich, wie demokratisch das doch alles war!
... und die EU lobt den verfassungswidrigen Umsturz als einen demokratischen Akt!

Da wir ja alle nicht "geschichtsklitternd" sein wollen, sollten wir uns doch schon an die Fakten halten!

*Faktenlage des Putsches:*



			
				http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=24167 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> *Am 22. Februar enthob das nationale Parlament (Werchowna Rada) Viktor  Janukowitsch mit einer einfachen Abstimmung vom Amt des Präsidenten.* *328 von 450 Abgeordneten (72,9 Prozent) *stimmten für die Absetzung. Die  Rada begründete ihren Schritt damit, dass sich Janukowitsch selbst von  seinem Amt zurückgezogen habe. Parlamentsvorsitzender Alexander  Turtschinow wurde Übergangspräsident.
> 
> *In einem TV-Interview aus der Ostukraine am selben Tag weigerte sich  Janukowitsch jedoch zurückzutreten und bezeichnete die Vorgänge als  „Staatsstreich“. Er sei weiter der rechtmäßige Präsident des Landes.* Für  Marieluise Beck ist das Propaganda. Doch um herauszufinden, wer Recht  hat, ist ein Blick in die ukrainische Verfassung hilfreich:_*Artikel 108.* „Die Befugnisse des Präsidenten der Ukraine enden vorzeitig in folgenden Fällen: _
> ...



*Viktor Janukowitsch am 22 Februar 2014*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9IomYHygaA

*
Janukowitsch: Niemand hat mich abgesetzt | Journal*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvuQxKyajBs*


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2015)

Du hättest die Seite komplett zitieren sollen



			
				http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=24167 schrieb:
			
		

> *Völkerrechtlich unerheblich*
> 
> Juristisch gesehen hat Janukowitschs Absetzung allerdings nur  staatsrechtliche Relevanz. Aus völkerrechtlicher Sicht spielt der  ukrainische Verfassungsbruch keine Rolle. Am deutlichsten führt dies der  Rechtswissenschaftler Jasper Finke am 5. März im Interview mit tagesschau.de aus:
> _„Es ist völlig unerheblich, ob Janukowitsch noch rechtmäßiger  Präsident der Ukraine ist nach dem ukrainischen Verfassungsrecht. Denn  hier greift der sogenannte Effektivitätsgrundsatz – das heißt,  völkerrechtlich kommt es darauf an, ob die neue Regierung effektiv  Herrschaftsgewalt in der Ukraine ausübt. Das heißt, selbst wenn der  Umsturz verfassungswidrig war, dann sind wir doch zumindest jetzt an  einem Punkt, an dem die neue Regierung eindeutig die Ukraine nach außen  vertritt.“ _
> ​


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hättest die Seite komplett zitieren sollen


Warum soll ich auf deinen Wunsch hin gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen?
Komplett-Zitate sind hier verboten!

Ich sprach von verfassungswidrig und nicht von völkerrechtswidrig!
Die _effektive  Herrschaftsgewalt hatte/hat die neue Regierung aber weder auf der Krim, noch in der Ostukraine!
Die Russischen Soldaten waren auf Wunsch Janukowytschs auf der Krim und die Parlamente der Ostukraine erkannten die neue Regierung NICHT an!
_
Es ist *völkerrechtswidrig*, Rebellen/Terrorgruppen/Oppositionen/Minderheiten von außen bei der Übernahme eines/ihres Landes zu unterstützen!
*Genau das aber haben EUSA-NATO gemacht!

*Hummanitäre Hilfe (keine Bombardierung, wie die Nato uns das so gerne verkauft) dagegen ist aber erlaubt und nicht völkerrechtswidrig.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2015)

Was du gemacht hast ist Einen Text genommen und einfach nur den Teil zitiert den du gut fandest.

Das nennt man unter anderem auch Propaganda.

Die Regel der komplett Zitaten bezieht sich wohl eher darauf das ich nicht einfach unwichtiges zitiere. Aber bei dir wurde das wichtigste (Das Fazit) weggelassen.

Aber wo ist denn nun die Klage gegen die unrechtmäßige Absetzung. 

Ups habe vergessen die gibt es ja gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hättest die Seite komplett zitieren sollen



Dann kannst du inzwischen genauso zum Punkt der Ostukraine argumentieren. Selbst wenn die Aspaltung und Unterstützung durch Russland völkerrechtswidrig war sind wir doch inzwischen an einem Punkt angelangt wo die Ostukraine eindeutig nicht mehr Bestandteil des ukrainischen Staates ist.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Was du gemacht hast ist Einen Text genommen und einfach nur den Teil zitiert den du gut fandest.
> 
> Das nennt man unter anderem auch Propaganda.
> 
> ...



Falls du es noch nicht wusstest, das macht man so!
Warum soll ich auch einen Abschnitt zitieren, bei dem es um völkerrechtswidrig ging, wenn ich über verfassungswidrig (was gerade Thema im Thread war) geschrieben habe und damit verfassungswidrig beweise?
Das ist themenorientierte Diskussionskultur.
Propaganda ist etwas anderes, lernst du sicher auch noch. 

Wenn es für dich wichtiger ist, über völkerrechtswidrig zu diskutieren, wann fängst du dann damit an?
Was hat völkerrechtswidrig mit einer Klage gegen unrechtmäßige Absetzung zu tun?
Was hat eine Klage gegen unrechtmäßiger Absetzung mit der erwiesenden verfassungswidrigen Absetzung zu tun? Wird die Verfassungswidrigkeit dadurch negiert? Nein!

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## JePe (3. August 2015)

*Realitaetenerschaffung*

Am 29. Juli hat der voelkische Sputnik reisserisch berichtet, dass in Wien bewaffnete US-amerikanische Soldaten auf dem Weg in die Ukraine gestoppt worden seien. Uiuiui ...

... im Artikel wird zwar richtigerweise der "Kurier" als Quelle genannt, auf eine Verlinkung aber verzichtet. Schade eigentlich, denn dort liest sich das Ganze nicht nur weit weniger spektakulaer, man konnte auch erfahren, dass derlei auf dem speziellen Flughafen nicht unueblich sei und die Weiterreise aus formalen Gruenden gestoppt wurde.

Wiederum der "Kurier" griff das Thema zwei Tage spaeter erneut auf und stellte klar, dass die Soldaten Teil einer gegenwaertig laufenden Ausbildungsmission mit insgesamt 300 Soldaten waren, die aber nicht aktiv in der Ukraine kaempfen. Auf diese Klarstellung hat man bei sputniknews gleich ganz verzichtet.

Was lernen wir daraus?

1. Nie luegen. Stattdessen immer eine Wahrheit nehmen und diese entweder durch Ausschmueckung mit und / oder Weglassung von Details so verzerren, dass dem zum Recherchieren zu faulen _casual consumer_ eine ganz bestimmte Suggestion angeboten wird.

2. Nie richtigstellen. Denn das Konzept basiert allein darauf, dass irgendetwas vom Behaupteten "haengenbleibt" und so ein ganz bestimmtes Feindbild entweder erzeugt oder bedient wird, welches durch eine kontinuierliche Grundversorgung mit "Nachrichten" aus der Kategorie 1 lenkbar gemacht wird.

Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen, die es auf sputniknews & Co. zu lesen gibt, geht diese Strategie auch auf - die ersten "Bravo"-Schreier mit Schaum vor dem Mund liessen nicht lange auf sich warten.


----------



## xNeo92x (3. August 2015)

Jazenjuk 2012: Genosse Putin als Retter Russlands und mein Vorbild im Kampf gegen Oligarchen | RT Deutsch


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also der schwarze Block der Antifa würde ich aber fast als paramilitärische Gruppe bezeichnen.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prawyj_Sektor#T.C3.A4tigkeiten_als_paramilit.C3.A4rische_Gruppe



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechte Sektor war aus meiner Sicht entscheidend für den *Umsturz*, weil er […] bereit war, in Kampfhandlungen mit den Polizisten, mit den Sicherheitskräften einzutreten. Sie waren gut organisiert […], so dass sie einen großen Anteil am Erfolg des Maidans gehabt haben.“ Die Gruppe selbst bezeichnete sich als „Teil des Selbstverteidungssystems des Maidan“. Dmytro Jarosch, ein Sprecher und späterer Parteichef, gab Anfang Februar 2014 in einem Interview an, er und seine Kräfte seien bereit zum „bewaffneten Kampf“, seine Organisation verfüge auch über Schusswaffen.



Wenn du uns Quellen nennen kannst, aus den hervorgeht, dass der Schwarze Block auch nur annähernd so vorgeht wie der rechte Sektor, nur her damit. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Desweiteren wurden in der Ukraine mit Scharfschützen auf Demonstranten geschossen. Mach das in Deutschland und die Politiker können nicht schnell genug abdanken.



Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand (bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege) gibt es keine Beweise dafür, dass Sicherheitskräfte geschossen haben, sondern es spricht vieles dafür, dass es sogenannte "Demonstranten" waren, die diese Eskalation herbeigeführt haben.

Auf jeden Fall hört man seit dem Umsturz nichts mehr davon aus Kiew. Warum eigentlich? Man war doch auf Seiten der "Demonstranten" felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es Janukowtischs Männer waren.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du hast eine lustige Definition für Demokratie  War es nicht eine klare Mehrheit des Parlamentes die Janukowitch absetzte ? .



Aber es war weder die notwendige Mehrheit (75%) noch war der Antrag mit der Verfassung gedeckt. Aber ja, als Geste war es ganz nett.

Das war in etwa so demokratisch, wie die "freien Wahlen" in der DDR. Hübsches Schmuckwerk.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Hintergrundfaktum ist, dass Janukowitch zur Wahlzeiten auf der Ostukraine mehr Stimmen erhielt als im Westen. Er warb mit dem EU Beitritt der Ukraine und die Ostukraine wollte klarer in die EU als der Westen, abzulesen am Wahlergebnis.



Und ein lügender Politiker (Janukowtisch war bestimmt der erste überhaupt ) ist natürlich ein ausreichender Grund, um ihn undemokratisch zu entmachten.

Gab es nicht mal einen Präsidenten der versprochen hat, ein gewisses "Lager" zu schließen? Das ist ja auch Wahlbetrug. Nach eurer Logik dürfte man den ja bestimmt undemokratisch seines Amtes entheben, ja? 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nach den ersten Aufständen russischer Kräfte in der Ostukraine welche symbolisch Behördengebäude besetzten, wurden Stimmen laut "man bräuchte hier mehr Russen", weil sich keine Sau den Aufständen anschließen wollte. Paar Tage später meldetten ukrainische Zöllner die Grenze schließen zu wollen weil massenhaft junge nationale Russen in die Ukraine unterwegs seien um ... Urlaub zu machen  An den Tagen häuften sich auch Berichte über Massenschlägereien zwischen Ukrainern und Russen in der Ostukraine.
> 
> Klare Sache alsofür jene die ihre Logik auch benutzen: so sieht Destibilisation aus. Vor einem Jahr herrschte dort Frieden und EU Begeisterung/Hoffnung, wo jetzt ein von Moskau geschürter Krieg tobt.



Klar, und der undemokratische Machtwechsel in Kiew wird in deiner Argumentation völlig ausgeblendet. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen führen wir ja auch jährlich Kriege mit Frankreich ums Elsass, weil Politik und Diplomatie einzig und allein darauf basieren, dass man solange Krieg führt, bis man der ultimative Sieger jeder historischen Streitigkeit ist.



Lass mich raten, dieser Vergleich ist natürlich wieder kein Offtopic 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du mal die These vertreten, dass die Bevölkerung der ostukrainischen Gebiete sich von der Ukraine losgesagt und eigene Staaten gegründet hat, dass sie also nicht mehr ukrainischen Wahlen teilnehmen wollten. Könntest du kurz erklären, wieso da noch Diskussions-/Kritikbedarf bestehen sollen?



Ich sagte, die Bewohner der Krim haben das getan. Oder hat sich die Ostukraine schon für unabhängig erklärt? 

Der Bedarf der da besteht ist, ich möchte gerne wissen, mit welcher tollen Logik ihr den undemokratischen Machtwechsel eigentlich begründet. Achja Öffnung zum Westen. Dann stören solche Belanglosigkeiten ja wie die ukrainische Verfassung nur.

Aber wehe die Krim will sich für Unabhängig erklären, dann wird die Verfassung, die beim Maidan niemanden interessierte, aber sofort als Begründung hervorgeholt.

Doppelmoral halt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder bist du mittlerweile doch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Ostukrainer in der Ukraine sein wollen und nur die Opfer russischer Einmischung in ihre Region sind, oder gelten hier wieder verschiedene Maßstäbe für "past Kaaruzo in den Kram" und "würde Kaaruzos Behauptungen widersprechen"?



Aktion>Reaktion. Hätten sie halt ihren Präsidenten nicht undemokratisch aus dem Amt entfernen sollen. Solange Janukowtisch im Amt war, war die Ukraine ein Land.

Die neue "Regierung" in Kiew kann sich das selbst zu schreiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hmmm...



Soll ich den Punkt weiter ausführen, oder was soll das hmmm bedeuten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lautet eine der verbreiteten Begründungen, dass er sich aus dem Amt zurückgezogen hat. Ein Rücktritt ist von der Verfassung vorgesehen.



Viktor Janukowitsch: "Das Handeln gegen mich war Terror" - DIE WELT

Komisch, der gewählte Präsident sieht das aber anders.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiktor_Janukowytsch#Staatsrechtliche_Aspekte_der_Absetzung



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist umstritten, ob die Absetzung von Janukowytsch mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar war.[33][39][40] Laut Artikel 108 sieht die ukrainische Verfassung nur vier mögliche Gründe für eine Absetzung vor: ein Rücktritt des Präsidenten, gesundheitliche Gründe, im Zuge eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens oder durch Tod des Amtsinhabers. Eine Amtsenthebung kommt unter Artikel 111 bei Hochverrat und anderen schweren Verbrechen in Frage.
> Das Amtsenthebungsverfahren hätte von der verfassungsmäßigen Mehrheit der Obersten Rada der Ukraine initiiert werden müssen. Zur Durchführung des Untersuchungsverfahrens müsste die Oberste Rada der Ukraine eine spezielle Untersuchungskommission auf Zeit einsetzen, die aus einem Spezialbevollmächtigten sowie speziellen Ermittlern besteht. Die Ergebnisse und Vorschläge der temporären Ermittlungskommission müssten in einer Sitzung der Obersten Rada der Ukraine berücksichtigt werden. Gegebenenfalls beantragt dann die Oberste Rada mit wenigstens 2/3 ihrer verfassungsmäßigen Abgeordnetenstimmen die Anklage des Präsidenten der Ukraine.
> Die Entscheidung über die Entfernung des Präsidenten der Ukraine aus seinem Amt im Wege des Amtsenthebungsverfahrens muss von wenigstens 3/4 der Anzahl der verfassungsgemäßen Abgeordneten getroffen werden, nachdem der Fall vom Höchsten Gericht der Ukraine überprüft und kommentiert worden ist und die Akte festgestellt worden sind, welche den Staatsverrat oder ein anderes Verbrechen des Präsidenten der Ukraine dokumentieren. *Ein solcher Prozess wurde im Fall Janukowytsch nicht durchlaufen. *



Noch Fragen?



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du hättest die Seite komplett zitieren sollen



Nach der Logik (Effektivitätsgrundsatz) kann man ja jede Diktatur und Putsch rechtfertigen.

Mussolini, Stalin und Hitler haben auch effektiv die Herrschaftsgewalt über ihre jeweiligen Länder ausgeübt.

Ein zutiefst demokratisches Verständnis, dass bei dir durchscheint.



JePe schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus?
> 
> 1. Nie luegen. Stattdessen immer eine Wahrheit nehmen und diese entweder durch Ausschmueckung mit und / oder Weglassung von Details so verzerren, dass dem zum Recherchieren zu faulen _casual consumer_ eine ganz bestimmte Suggestion angeboten wird.



So wie die Behauptung, der Machtwechsel in Kiew wäre "demokratisch", die USA würden sich nicht einmischen oder die tolle Behauptung von Herrn Kerry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq1HyrpIS0k

Das kann man wohl unter dem Wort Sarkasmus zusammenfassen. Aber netter Versuch.



JePe schrieb:


> 2. Nie richtigstellen. Denn das Konzept basiert allein darauf, dass irgendetwas vom Behaupteten "haengenbleibt" und so ein ganz bestimmtes Feindbild entweder erzeugt oder bedient wird, welches durch eine kontinuierliche Grundversorgung mit "Nachrichten" aus der Kategorie 1 lenkbar gemacht wird.



So wie der Spiegel nie richtig gestellt hat, das er für sein reißerisches Cover (Stoppt Putin jetzt) eine Missbilligung vom Presserat erhalten hat?

Ne das musste sich der "Casual Consumer" selber Recherchieren. Aber die Behauptung ist hängengeblieben und das bestimmte Feindbild wurde erzeugt.



JePe schrieb:


> Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen, die es auf sputniknews & Co. zu lesen gibt, geht diese Strategie auch auf - die ersten "Bravo"-Schreier mit Schaum vor dem Mund liessen nicht lange auf sich warten.



Weil ja auch so "sachliche" Überschriften wie "Angriff auf uns" und "Stoppt Putin jetzt" wesentlich besser sind, ja?


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2015)

Kaaruzo ich habe geschrieben fast.

Der Schwarze Block der Antifa ist sehr gut organisiert und auch sehr gut ausgerüstet. Gerade bei den 1. Mai Demos


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach der Logik (Effektivitätsgrundsatz) kann man ja jede Diktatur und Putsch rechtfertigen.
> 
> Mussolini, Stalin und Hitler haben auch effektiv die Herrschaftsgewalt über ihre jeweiligen Länder ausgeübt.



Der Unterschied ist nur das Hitler durch freie Wahlen an die Macht kam und Musolini vom italienischen König zum Staatschef ernannt wurde. Beide waren also legitimierte Herrscher die erst nach der Machtergreifung die Verfassung zu gunsten einer totalitären Herrschaft umgeändert haben. 
Das ein Unterschied zu dem was in der Ukraine abgelaufen ist, das kann man noch am ehsten mit der Machtergreifung des russischen Kommunismus vergleichen, wo man sich auch an die Macht geputscht hatte.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Jazenjuk 2012: Genosse Putin als Retter Russlands und mein Vorbild im Kampf gegen Oligarchen | RT Deutsch



Vertrauter packt aus: So tickt Putin wirklich


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vertrauter packt aus: So tickt Putin wirklich



Wow ein Banker. Ja der muss es wissen. Aber der Westen hat ja Gefallen an "glaubwürdigen" Quellen. Curveball


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Realitaetenerschaffung*



JePe schrieb:


> Am 29. Juli hat der voelkische Sputnik reisserisch berichtet, dass in Wien bewaffnete US-amerikanische Soldaten auf dem Weg in die Ukraine gestoppt worden seien. Uiuiui ...
> 
> ... im Artikel wird zwar richtigerweise der "Kurier" als Quelle genannt, auf eine Verlinkung aber verzichtet. Schade eigentlich, denn dort liest sich das Ganze nicht nur weit weniger spektakulaer, man konnte auch erfahren, dass derlei auf dem speziellen Flughafen nicht unueblich sei und die Weiterreise aus formalen Gruenden gestoppt wurde.
> 
> ...



Aua  was für ein Blödsinn!

Deine Zeitangaben sind falsch und deine Anprangerungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Der Sputnik-Artikel bezog sich ganz klar auf den 1. Beitrag des Kuriers, da der 2. Beitrag noch nicht erschienen war!
Ich warte auf deine Beweisführung!





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur das Hitler durch  freie Wahlen an die Macht kam und Musolini vom italienischen König zum  Staatschef ernannt wurde. Beide waren also legitimierte Herrscher die  erst nach der Machtergreifung die Verfassung zu gunsten einer  totalitären Herrschaft umgeändert haben.
> Das ein Unterschied zu dem was in der Ukraine abgelaufen ist, das kann  man noch am ehsten mit der Machtergreifung des russischen Kommunismus  vergleichen, wo man sich auch an die Macht geputscht hatte.


Und das auch mit ausländischer Beteiligung, denn Deutschland unterstützte die Bolschewiki  jahrelang mit Geld , Waffen und Logistik.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vertrauter packt aus: So tickt Putin wirklich



Wieviel sind  dir die Aussagen eines Verbrechers wert?

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnyQhDrIAFk


*


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wow ein Banker. Ja der muss es wissen. Aber der Westen hat ja Gefallen an "glaubwürdigen" Quellen. Curveball



Im Vergleich zur Russlands Märchenwelt die sich als Medienwelt tarnt, hat der Westen wenigstens glaubwürdigere Quellen


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2015)

*AW: Realitaetenerschaffung*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und das auch mit ausländischer Beteiligung, denn Deutschland unterstützte die Bolschewiki  jahrelang mit Geld , Waffen und Logistik.



Was zu der Zeit aber Legitim war da man sich offiziell mit Russland im Krieg befand. Hinter der Unterstützung des Deutschen Reichs für die Kommunisten standen militärische Ziele die man damit erreichen wollte, ein Ausscheiden Russlands aus dem ersten Weltkrieg, was man auch damit erreichte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Russlands Märchenwelt die sich als Medienwelt tarnt, hat der Westen wenigstens glaubwürdigere Quellen



Stimmt. Solch "glaubwürdige" Quellen wie Curveball oder Nayirah al-Ṣabaḥ


----------



## behemoth85 (3. August 2015)

Ich meine eher die Presse, schon witzig wie hier mit Artiekln herumgeworfen wird aus einem Land dessen Pressefreiheit sich international hinter dem 170. Platz einreiht


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Russlands Märchenwelt die sich als Medienwelt tarnt, hat der Westen wenigstens glaubwürdigere Quellen




*Oh und er wird von Interpol gesucht, wird ja immer besser hier ... 
*
- INTERPOL


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich meine eher die Presse, schon witzig wie hier mit Artiekln herumgeworfen wird aus einem Land dessen Pressefreiheit sich international hinter dem 170. Platz einreiht



Eben jenes Land das zur Zeit einem Amerikaner Asyl gewährt, der in seinem Heimatland nur deshalb verfolgt wird, weil er millonenfache Verletzung der amerikanschen und viele weiteren Verfassungen weltweit, berichtet hat.


----------



## schlumpi13 (3. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich meine eher die Presse, schon witzig wie hier mit Artiekln herumgeworfen wird aus einem Land dessen Pressefreiheit sich international hinter dem 170. Platz einreiht


Leider ist Reporter ohne Grenzen nicht unabhangig und wird vom Amerikanischen Staat und seinem Handlanger George Soros finanziert!
Die NED und Soros beteiligten sich ganz zufällig auch am Umsturz in der Ukraine!



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reporter_ohne_Grenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Recherchen der Zeitung _junge Welt_ wurde ROG u. a. von dem US-Multimilliardär George Soros finanziert, der bereits die polnische Gewerkschaft Solidarność mit Millionen US-Dollar unterstützte, sowie vom National Endowment for Democracy, das seinerseits seine Gelder zu über 90 Prozent aus dem US-Staatshaushalt bezieht.[SUP][9][/SUP] Im Jahr 2003 stammte das Jahresbudget zu rund 10 Prozent vom französischen Staat und zu weiteren 15 Prozent von der EU.


----------



## behemoth85 (4. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eben jenes Land das zur Zeit einem Amerikaner Asyl gewährt, der in seinem Heimatland nur deshalb verfolgt wird, weil er millonenfache Verletzung der amerikanschen und viele weiteren Verfassungen weltweit, berichtet hat.



Der Mann hat in erster Linie geheimes Material veröffentlicht welches nicht sein Eigentum war und wird so ganz nebenbei des Hochverrates bezichtigt. In Russland würde so einer doch garnicht mehr leben, dort geht das "Staatsfeind sein" doch schon bei freien Journalisten los  Wieder ein mal so ein Top Vergleich deinerseits wa ?


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> ... dort geht das "Staatsfeind sein" doch schon bei freien Journalisten los  Wieder ein mal so ein Top Vergleich deinerseits wa ?



Genau das sehen wir ja gerade bei netzpolitik.org , wo Journalisten wegen ihrer Recherchen als "Staatsfeind" angeklagt werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Mann hat in erster Linie geheimes Material veröffentlicht welches nicht sein Eigentum war und wird so ganz nebenbei des Hochverrates bezichtigt.



Stimmt ein Mann der andere darüber aufklärt, was die US-Regierung für Dreck am Stecken hat, ist natürlich ein Verräter. Und ein Präsident der Menschen per Drohne ohne Prozess ermorden lässt, kriegt den Friedensnobelpreis 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> In Russland würde so einer doch garnicht mehr leben, dort geht das "Staatsfeind sein" doch schon bei freien Journalisten los



Stimmt Putin geht radikal gegen "Feinde" vor. So wie hier:

Putin will Chodorkowski und Pussy Riot begnadigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Massenamnestie zum Weltkriegsgedenken: Putin begnadigt 60.000 Häftlinge | tagesschau.de



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieder ein mal so ein Top Vergleich deinerseits wa ?



Ich weiß. Aber danke für die Lorbeeren.


----------



## behemoth85 (4. August 2015)

schlumpi
Hast du einen Link ? Und verglichen zur den russischen Gerichten sofern wir sie mal jetzt so nennen wollen, kann sich ein Journalist in Europa einem fairen Prozess wohl eher gewiss sein als sein russsicher Kollege oder ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> schlumpi
> Hast du einen Link ? Und verglichen zur den russischen Gerichten sofern wir sie mal jetzt so nennen wollen, kann sich ein Journalist in Europa einem fairen Prozess wohl eher gewiss sein als sein russsicher Kollege oder ?



Pressefreiheit in Europa:

Regierung zwang Guardian, Snowden-Daten zu löschen - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
Druck auf "Guardian": Angriff auf die Aufklärer - Medien - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> schlumpi
> Hast du einen Link ? Und verglichen zur den russischen Gerichten sofern wir sie mal jetzt so nennen wollen, kann sich ein Journalist in Europa einem fairen Prozess wohl eher gewiss sein als sein russsicher Kollege oder ?



https://netzpolitik.org/2015/ermittlungen-wegen-landesverrats-was-wir-jetzt-fordern/

Da Russland zu Europa gehört,.... kommt darauf an, wo. In Spanien hat man ja die Demokratie schon abgesetzt!
...und von der Ukraine müssen wir doch wohl gar nicht anfangen. Die ist ja das neue Vorbild für die Pressefreiheit!


----------



## JePe (4. August 2015)

Was genau haben Guardian, Snowden & Co. mit der Ukraine zu tun ... ? Ist das wieder so ein "die andern sind auch nicht besser"-Ding?

Das kann ich auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Was genau haben Guardian, Snowden & Co. mit der Ukraine zu tun ... ? Ist das wieder so ein "die andern sind auch nicht besser"-Ding?
> 
> Das kann ich auch.



Das musst du den User behemoth85 fragen. Er meinte ja die Diskussion in diese Richtung zu führen. Wir haben ihm nur geantwortet.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. August 2015)

Ukraine: Geschichtsunterricht mit Beigeschmack | Telepolis

Darüber hab ich schon vor einem Jahr geschrieben


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben ihm nur geantwortet.



Eben nicht drauf eingehen, dann wird das auch nicht ausarten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eben nicht drauf eingehen, dann wird das auch nicht ausarten.



Gut, da hast du recht. Das wäre eigentlich die korrekte Methode.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ukraine: Geschichtsunterricht mit Beigeschmack | Telepolis
> 
> Darüber hab ich schon vor einem Jahr geschrieben



Ohne zu wissen, was da nun exakt steht, ist es irgendwie schwierig, eine sinnvolle Meinung dazu zu haben.

Jedenfalls sollte man aber auf dem Schirm haben, dass die Geschichte der Ukraine waehrend des zweiten Weltkrieges nicht so trivial und schwarz/weiss ist, wie teilweise erwartet wird, sie zu betrachten (Klick). So gab es im Oktober 1939 ein Beitritts"gesuch" zur damaligen UdSSR, das auch angenommen wurde und 1944 schliesslich als Annexionsgrund herhielt (is it me oder hat noch irgendjemand ein Dejavu?). Waehrend der Sowjetherrschaft gab es Repressionen bis hin zu Deportationen und Erschiessungen, die denen der Deutschen frappierend aehnlich waren. Teile des Widerstandes hiergegen verbuendeten sich (auch mangels Alternativen) mit den Deutschen, Fuehrer des antisowjetischen Widerstandes war Stepan Banderas. Dessen blinde Verehrung ist ohne Frage kritikwuerdig - aber nicht mehr oder weniger als der stalinistische Terror, gegen den er gekaempft hat. Ueber den liest man in diesem Thread aber leider nichts?

Weshalb der ukrainische Geschichtsunterricht fuer mich unbekannterweise nicht mehr oder weniger Beigeschmack hat als solcher Geschichtsunterricht, in dem von der Roten Armee einzig als Befreier die Rede ist. Die Welt ist grau.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen, was da nun exakt steht, ist es irgendwie schwierig, eine sinnvolle Meinung dazu zu haben.



Dann solltest du es vielleicht lesen...

Unter anderem ist der Unterschied, dass niemand die Verbrechen von Stalin abstreitet. Jeder in Russland weiß davon und es wird darüber ausführlich im Unterricht gesprochen. Im Krieg haben beide Seiten oft grundlos getötet, gefoltert und vergewaltigt.
Der einzige Unterschied ist halt nur, dass Russland nicht grundlos Kriege angefangen hat.
Während meiner ganzen Schullaufbahn wurde jedoch Stalin oder generell die Sowjetunion nur extrem kurz am Rande erwähnt und nicht näher ausgeführt. Und das trotz Abitur...


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sollte man aber auf dem Schirm haben, dass die Geschichte der Ukraine waehrend des zweiten Weltkrieges nicht so trivial und schwarz/weiss ist, wie teilweise erwartet wird, sie zu betrachten (Klick).



Lustig, wo es doch gar keine Ukraine gab, jedenfalls nicht als eigenständigen Staat. Oder gibt es auch einen Artikel „Geschichte Preußens während des zweiten Weltkrieges“?



JePe schrieb:


> So gab es im Oktober 1939 ein Beitritts"gesuch" zur damaligen UdSSR, das auch angenommen wurde und 1944 schliesslich als Annexionsgrund herhielt (is it me oder hat noch irgendjemand ein Dejavu?).



Die ukrainische SSR wurde 1918/1919 gegründet und war seit 1922 Bestandteil der UDSSR. Das heißt, es gab keine „Ukraine“ im zweiten Weltkrieg. 

Jedenfalls nicht als eigenständigen Staat. Welche Annexion du da erkennen willst, ist mir schleierhaft.



JePe schrieb:


> Waehrend der Sowjetherrschaft gab es Repressionen bis hin zu Deportationen und Erschiessungen, die denen der Deutschen frappierend aehnlich waren.



Weil du Sowjetunion eine Diktatur war. Stellt wohl (hoffentlich) niemand in Frage. 



JePe schrieb:


> Teile des Widerstandes hiergegen verbuendeten sich (auch mangels Alternativen) mit den Deutschen, Fuehrer des antisowjetischen Widerstandes war Stepan Banderas. Dessen blinde Verehrung ist ohne Frage kritikwuerdig - aber nicht mehr oder weniger als der stalinistische Terror, gegen den er gekaempft hat. Ueber den liest man in diesem Thread aber leider nichts?



Weil das nichts mit dem Thema (*Aktuelle* Entwicklungen in der Ukraine) zu tun hat. Das ist doch auch eure Standantwort mit der jeder Vergleich erstickt wird. Es sein denn natürlich du kannst mir erklären, welche Vergleiche genehm sind und welche nicht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb der ukrainische Geschichtsunterricht fuer mich unbekannterweise nicht mehr oder weniger Beigeschmack hat als solcher Geschichtsunterricht, in dem von der Roten Armee einzig als Befreier die Rede ist. Die Welt ist grau.



Was war die Rote Armee denn dann?

Die Rote Armee (als Streitkraft der UDDSR) konnte sich ganz legal in der ukrainischen SSR als Teil der UDSSR aufhalten, die Wehrmacht konnte das nicht. Zumindest nicht legal.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2015)

Was die Frage nach der Relevanz angeht - ich habe auf einen Verweis auf *Geschichts*unterricht reagiert, was naturgemaess nicht moeglich ist, ohne die *Geschichte* zu bemuehen.

Zum Rest empfehle ich eine vorurteilsfreie Lektuere allgemein zugaenglicher Informationsquellen, die alle Deine Fragen beantworten wird. Ausgenommen die rhetorischen.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Dann solltest du es vielleicht lesen...



Hast Du es denn gelesen? Oder passt die Tendenz des Artikels einfach nur gut in Dein Welt- und Feindbild?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Was die Frage nach der Relevanz angeht - ich habe auf einen Verweis auf *Geschichts*unterricht reagiert, was naturgemaess nicht moeglich ist, ohne die *Geschichte* zu bemuehen.



Komisch, wenn man den Vorwurf des Völkerrechtsbruch Russlands mit dem Verweis auf die Geschichte betrachtet, kommt hier doch immer der Offtopic Vorwurf.



JePe schrieb:


> Zum Rest empfehle ich eine vorurteilsfreie Lektuere allgemein zugaenglicher Informationsquellen, die alle Deine Fragen beantworten wird. Ausgenommen die rhetorischen.



Sag doch einfach, du bist nicht in der Lage, die Behauptungen, die du aufstellst, mit Beweisen zu untermauern, dass wäre kürzer und vor allem ehrlicher.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du es denn gelesen? Oder passt die Tendenz des Artikels einfach nur gut in Dein Welt- und Feindbild?



Natürlich hab ichs gelesen. Sonst hätte ich es nicht gepostet.
Ich wollte mit dem Artikel nur zeigen, dass die Ukraine geschichtlich nicht das arme Schäffchen ist, als das es sich momentan gerne darstellt und dass das momentane Russland nicht der große böse Wolf ist.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2015)

Die bis dahin zu Polen gehoerende Westukraine wurde 1939 im Rahmen des deutsch-sowjetischen Nichtangriffspaktes von der Sowjetunion annektiert; 1944 folgte die Karpatenukraine. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Die heutige Ukraine erlangte ihre Unabhaengigkeit nach einem Referendum im Jahr 1991, bei dem ueber 90 Prozent fuer die Unabhaengigkeit ihres Landes stimmten. Ganz ohne "gruene Maennchen", die die "stoerungsfreie" Durchfuehrung der Wahl sicherstellten.

Und Ja, natuerlich hielt sich die Rote Armee nach der Annexion "legal" in den annektierten Gebieten auf. Das tut sie heute ja auch. Wenn man Annexionen fuer ein legitimes Instrument haelt, Konflikte beizulegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> *Die bis dahin zu Polen gehoerende Westukraine *wurde 1939 im Rahmen des deutsch-sowjetischen Nichtangriffspaktes von der Sowjetunion annektiert; 1944 folgte die Karpatenukraine. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Du beantwortest die Frage ja schon selber. Es gab 1939 keinen unabhängigen Staat mit der Bezeichnung „Ukraine“. Das Gebiet das die Sowjetunion "annektierte" gehörte zu Polen.

Und die ukrainische SSR gehörte seit 1922 (also 1939 immerhin schon 17 Jahre lang) zur UDDSR. Ergo sowjetisches Staatsgebiet.



JePe schrieb:


> Die heutige Ukraine erlangte ihre Unabhaengigkeit nach einem Referendum im Jahr 1991, bei dem ueber 90 Prozent fuer die Unabhaengigkeit ihres Landes stimmten.



So wie andere osteuropäische Staaten. Und was hat das mit dem Thema (*Aktuelle* Entwicklungen in der Ukraine) zu tun?

Achja, Vergleiche der „Anti-Russland-Fraktion“ sind ja nie Offtopic. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz ohne "gruene Maennchen", die die "stoerungsfreie" Durchfuehrung der Wahl sicherstellten.



So wie das Referendum im Kosovo? Achja, da gab es ja nie eins. 

Komisch, diese Verletzung der „territorialen Integrität“ Serbiens ist offensichtlich kein Völkerrechtsbruch.



JePe schrieb:


> Und Ja, natürlich hielt sich die Rote Armee nach der Annexion "legal" in den annektierten Gebieten auf.



Auch wenn einem das nicht gefallen muss, aber in den Zeiten des zweiten Weltkrieges waren territoriale Eroberungen Standard. Soweit ich weiß, haben selbst die Westallierten das nie in Frage gestellt. BTW, hätte sich nicht eigentlich Polen beschweren müssen? Du hast doch im ersten Absatz so treffend festgestellt, dass das Gebiet Polen gehörte. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das tut sie heute ja auch.



Die Rote Armee die 1991 mit Ende der Sowjetunion aufgelöst wurde, hält sich da noch heute auf?

Mensch, hier im Thread lernt man nie aus.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn man Annexionen fuer ein legitimes Instrument haelt, Konflikte beizulegen.



In den 1940er hielt man das noch so. Oder warum ist Ostpreußen heute keine Bestandteil Deutschlands mehr?


----------



## behemoth85 (7. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ichs gelesen. Sonst hätte ich es nicht gepostet.
> Ich wollte mit dem Artikel nur zeigen, dass die Ukraine geschichtlich nicht das arme Schäffchen ist, als das es sich momentan gerne darstellt und dass das momentane Russland nicht der große böse Wolf ist.



Geschichte ist Geschichte und momentan ist momentan. In der aktuellen Realität ist Russland sehr wohl der böse Wolf der sich gerade die Zähne daran ausbeisst seine Beute (Ukraine) verloren zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Geschichte ist Geschichte und momentan ist momentan. In der aktuellen Realität ist Russland sehr wohl der böse Wolf der sich gerade die Zähne daran ausbeisst seine Beute (Ukraine) verloren zu haben.



In der aktuellen Realität haben die sogenannten "Demonstranten" mit Hilfe einer paramilitärischen Truppe (die vornehmlich aus Neonazis besteht) den gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine undemokratisch aus dem Amt entfernt.

Und Russland hat auf diese strategische Bedrohung reagiert. Ich kann darin kein Verhalten erkennen, dass sich nicht auch der Westen regelmäßig herausnimmt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. August 2015)

Genau bis Russland Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen in die Ukraine geschickt hat, war es eine reine Ukrainische Angelegenheit


----------



## behemoth85 (7. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Realität haben die sogenannten "Demonstranten" mit Hilfe einer paramilitärischen Truppe (die vornehmlich aus Neonazis besteht) den gewählten Präsidenten der Ukraine undemokratisch aus dem Amt entfernt.
> 
> Und Russland hat auf diese strategische Bedrohung reagiert. Ich kann darin kein Verhalten erkennen, dass sich nicht auch der Westen regelmäßig herausnimmt.



Aus der märchenhaften Sicht eines Hardliners mag das so aussehen, in der echten Welt aber hat das Volk seinen korupten und kriminellen Presidenten abgesetzt. Ein paramilitärischer Teil der Demonstranten ( der notwenig war gegen die berüchtigte Gewalt ukrainischer Polizisten) ist kein Synonym für alle Demonstranten. Oder sind alle Fussballfans automatisch auch Hooligans für dich ?  

Russland wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt strategisch bedroht von niemandem, stattdessen bedrohte und bedroht es weiterhin andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sagte, die Bewohner der Krim haben das getan. Oder hat sich die Ostukraine schon für unabhängig erklärt?



Lass mich deinen mangelnden Kenntnissstand über das Diskussionsthema aufbessern:
Ukraine-Krise: Demonstranten in Donezk rufen souveräne Republik aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
und nein, die Meldung hat nicht EUSNATOLügenpresse erfunden, das kam sogar in Putins hauseigenem Meinungsmagazin:*** activists proclaim region's independence from Ukraine â€” RT News[/url]




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du Sowjetunion eine Diktatur war. Stellt wohl (hoffentlich) niemand in Frage.



Es gibt da einen gewissen Major des KGB, dessen Sichtweise du sonst immer teilst, der genau das macht:

"The Soviet Union did everything to destroy the Berlin wall. It is on this democratic basis that we intend to build equal relations with all our partners, all over Europe and the world."
“First and foremost it is worth acknowledging that the demise of the Soviet Union was the greatest geopolitical catastrophe of the century,”
(Wobei er sich da zum Teil möglicherweise auch missverständlich ausgedrückt haben mag. An anderer Stelle sieht er die UdSSR doch als undemokratisch an. Was für ihn aber offensichtlich ein sekundäres Problem ist.)




> Die Rote Armee (als Streitkraft der UDDSR) konnte sich ganz legal in der ukrainischen SSR als Teil der UDSSR aufhalten, die Wehrmacht konnte das nicht. Zumindest nicht legal.



Die Wehrmacht konnte sich ganz legal im ukrainischen Teil des deutschen Reiches aufhalten. Ethisch-moralisch könnte man anmerken, dass die Ukraine nicht aus Interesse ihrer Bevölkerung, sondern aufgrund von etwas-weniger-legal in der Ukraine befindlichen deutschen Truppen Teil dieses Reiches wurde, aber wenn ich das näher ausführen und mit der Ukraine/Krimkrise verknüpfen würde, jammert garantiert wieder jemand von wegen "Nazikeule", also bleibe ich mal lieber bei der jüngeren Geschichte Osteuropas...


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Genau bis Russland Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen in die Ukraine geschickt hat, war es eine reine Ukrainische Angelegenheit



Und seit wann hindert es Großmächte daran, sich in fremde Angelegenheiten einzumischen?

Vielleicht hätte Russland einfach nur behaupten müssen, in der Ukraine gibt es Massenvernichtungswaffen und wäre dann dort einmarschiert. Dann hätte sich ja eigentlich niemand beschweren dürfen, oder?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aus der märchenhaften Sicht eines Hardliners mag das so aussehen, in der echten Welt aber hat das Volk seinen korupten und kriminellen Presidenten abgesetzt.


Wenn das ausreicht, um gewählte Politiker undemokratisch ihres Amtes zu entheben, dann sehe ich für die meisten Regierungschefs aber Schwarz. Insbesondere für führenden Politiker der Industrienationen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein paramilitärischer Teil der Demonstranten ( der notwenig war gegen die berüchtigte Gewalt ukrainischer Polizisten) ist kein Synonym für alle Demonstranten.


Stimmt, nachdem man Regierungsgebäude besetzt hat und die Sicherheitskräfte mit Steinen und Molotov-Cocktails beworfen hat, ist es natürlich total unverständlich, dass die sich das nicht bieten lassen und wehren.
Es war der Teil, der die Eskalation und den Umsturz erst ermöglicht hat. Ergo, war es der entscheidende Teil.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Oder sind alle Fussballfans automatisch auch Hooligans für dich ?


Keinesfalls. Aber auch Fussballfans müssen sich (meiner Meinung nach zurecht) den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, wenn sie solche Leute nicht konsequent ausschließen.
Genau wie die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland wurde zu keinem Zeitpunkt strategisch bedroht von niemandem, stattdessen bedrohte und bedroht es weiterhin andere.


Der potenzielle Wegfall des wichtigsten Flottenstützpunktes ist definitiv eine strategische Bedrohung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass mich deinen mangelnden Kenntnissstand über das Diskussionsthema aufbessern:
> Ukraine-Krise: Demonstranten in Donezk rufen souveräne Republik aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> und nein, die Meldung hat nicht EUSNATOLügenpresse erfunden, das kam sogar in Putins hauseigenem Meinungsmagazin:*** activists proclaim region's independence from Ukraine â€” RT News[/url]


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ntwicklungen-der-ukraine-429.html#post7599386
Dank diesem Post habe ich ja gelernt, dass Völkerrecht nicht zählt. Was zählt ist der "Effektivitätsgrundsatz ". Also hat Kiew noch effektiv Kontrolle über die Krim oder die Ostukraine? Nein. 
Oder darf, was für die "Regierung" in Kiew zählt, nicht für die Krim und die Ostukraine gelten?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen gewissen Major des KGB, dessen Sichtweise du sonst immer teilst, der genau das macht:
> 
> "The Soviet Union did everything to destroy the Berlin wall. It is on this democratic basis that we intend to build equal relations with all our partners, all over Europe and the world."
> “First and foremost it is worth acknowledging that the demise of the Soviet Union was the greatest geopolitical catastrophe of the century,”
> ...



Weil man manche Sichtweisen teilt, muss man alle teilen? Gut zu wissen.
Teilst du jede Sichtweise, von Personen, von den du einige teilst? 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wehrmacht konnte sich ganz legal im ukrainischen Teil des deutschen Reiches aufhalten.


Es gab also einen ukrainischen Teil des deutschen Reiches, und das wurde von anderen Staaten auch so aktzeptiert? Wäre mir neu. Aber in diesem Thread lernt man ja vieles.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ethisch-moralisch könnte man anmerken, dass die Ukraine nicht aus Interesse ihrer Bevölkerung, sondern aufgrund von etwas-weniger-legal in der Ukraine befindlichen deutschen Truppen Teil dieses Reiches wurde, aber wenn ich das näher ausführen und mit der Ukraine/Krimkrise verknüpfen würde, jammert garantiert wieder jemand von wegen "Nazikeule", also bleibe ich mal lieber bei der jüngeren Geschichte Osteuropas...


Nur das dieser Vergleich, den du ja nicht machen möchtes, natürlich wieder kein Offtopic wäre 
Ist immer lustig zu sehen, wann Vergleiche mit der Gesichte Offtopic sind und wann nicht.
Vergleichende Vorgänge aus den 1940er. Kein Offtopic.
Vergleichende Vorgänge mit 2003. Offtopic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2015)

Verblüffend, wie du schon am 1.8. Meinungen auf Grundlagen von Wissen formuliert hast, dass du am 3.8. erlangt hast 
Wirklich amüsant, mit Leuten zu diskutieren, deren Meinung in fast allen Punkten flexibel ist, außer dem, dass sie immer Recht haben.


Ich teile übrigens alle Meinungen von allen Leuten, deren Meinungsäußerungen ich als bestätigendes Argument für Tatsachenbehauptungen nutze. Und ich erwarte das auch von anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern so. Schließlich kann ein Meinungszitat nur dann einen Sachverhalt (abseits von "Meinung dieser Person") untermauern, wenn die Meinung dieser Person unfehlbar ist.
Wenn ich dagegen eine Person nicht als unfehlbar erachte und nur in einem Einzelfall die Logik dieser Person zu einem Sachverhalt teile, dann zitiere ich nicht die Meinung dieser Person als wäre sie ein "Beweis", sondern ich stelle meine eigene Sichtweise zur Diskussion und untermauere sie mit Tatsachen an Stelle von Meinungen.

Wie oft ich das eine und das andere in diesem Thread gemacht habe, mag jeder selbst nachzählen (pro-Tipp: Mehr als 0 Meinungszitate als Belege von mir wird man vermutlich nicht finden, wenn ich mich nicht irgendwo auf den letzten 100 Seiten total falsch ausgedrückt habe) - und bei der Gelgenheit mal darauf achten, wie oft hier andere "Diskussions"teilnehmer Meinungen von Putin oder Meinungen von Journalisten des russischen Staates als "Beweise" zitiert haben...


P.S.:
Wenn die Befürworter von Putins Handeln mal Zeit haben, würde mich interessieren an welcher Stelle die ukrainische Armee Anzeichen gemacht hat, den Stützpunkt von Sewastopol zu erobern und wie genau sie hierbei die russische Armee besiegen wollte, so dass diese alternativlos dazu gezwungen war, die noch nicht einmal gebildete Frontlinie in einem noch nicht existieren Krieg durch Landeroberung präventiv an strategisch günstigere Positionen zu verlegen.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das ausreicht, um gewählte Politiker undemokratisch ihres Amtes zu entheben, dann sehe ich für die meisten Regierungschefs aber Schwarz. Insbesondere für führenden Politiker der Industrienationen



Ja ? Ich würde Janukowitsch nicht mit einem westlichen Staatsmann vergleichen. Schließlich war er nur Marionette und somit verlängerter Arm der Pläne Moskaus. Das Volk so wie das Parlament hatten genug davon Satelitenstaat zu sein und freie Wirtschaft und Handel verwährt zu bekommen seites der russischen Diktatur, man kann es ihnen auch nicht verübeln. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, nachdem man Regierungsgebäude besetzt hat und die Sicherheitskräfte mit Steinen und Molotov-Cocktails beworfen hat, ist es natürlich total unverständlich, dass die sich das nicht bieten lassen und wehren.
> Es war der Teil, der die Eskalation und den Umsturz erst ermöglicht hat. Ergo, war es der entscheidende Teil.



Falsch, eher waren es über 100.000 Ukrainer in Kiew und im ganzen Land die für einen EU Beitritt skandierten, und bereit waren dafür wochenlang im Schnee zu frieren damit die Welt darauf aufmerksam wird was Janukowitsch da abziehen wollte hinter dem Rücken des eigenen Volkes. Der Rauswurf des Janukowitsch war doch die logichste Konsequenz, spätestens nach dem europäische Gerichte gegen ihn Prozesse eröfnetten.

Regierungsgebäude wurden überwiegend von russsichen Seperatisten und speziell ins Land reingeschleusten "Scharfmachern und Anstachlern" besetzt, damit im Osten des Landes eine Gegenbewegung entsteht, um den Anschein zu wecken der Osten der Ukraine handle frei und wolle zu Russland, was sich hinterher wie jeder weiß als gelungende Propagandainszinierung entpuppte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keinesfalls. Aber auch Fussballfans müssen sich (meiner Meinung nach zurecht) den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, wenn sie solche Leute nicht konsequent ausschließen.
> Genau wie die "Demonstranten" vom Maidan.



Deiner Meinung nach .... die echte Welt ist aber ein bisschen anders als deine lustige Meinung. In der echten Welt sind Erwachsene für sich selbst verantwortlich, und nicht für andere Erwachsene.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der potenzielle Wegfall des wichtigsten Flottenstützpunktes ist definitiv eine strategische Bedrohung.



Es drohte kein Wegfall, höchstens nach Ablauf der Vereinbarungen. Und das ist auch keine so strategische Bedrohung die es legitimiert sich weitere Ländereien abseits Sewastopols zu anektieren. Polen und Rumänien werden einen Raketenabwehrschild aufstellen, welcher Russlands atomare Erstschlagmöglichkeit bis aufs Kleinste eindämmt. Wie sollte Russland "deiner Meinung nach" auf diese "strategische Bedrohung" reagieren ? 

Jetzt mal ein Umkehrspiel um dir dein lustiges Denkmuster aufzuzeigen: Russland bedroht Europa durch Truppenbewegungen und dem Austesten von Lücken der Luftabwehr. Nicht nur dass Russland Europa droht, es besitzt dazu die meisten Atombomben der Welt. Wie sollte der Westen auf diese "strategische Bedrohung" (der schon direkte?) reagieren ? 

In solchen Schemen gedacht, kommt man zu garkeinem Schluss. Friede sieht anders aus nur müssen den beide Parteien auch wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Falsch, eher waren es über 100.000 Ukrainer in Kiew und im ganzen Land die für einen EU Beitritt skandierten



Und wieder der ominöse EU-Beitritt der so der Ukraine verwehrt wurde.... 
Die Ukraine wäre unter den Bedingungen die schon vor dem Maidan dort geherrscht haben kein Mitglied der EU geworden, weil man sich damit im Grunde ein weiteres, noch viel katastrophaleres Griechenland in die EU geholt hätte (noch korrupter, noch mehr Pleite, ein noch größeres finanzielles Fass ohne Boden).
Daher hat schon 2007 die EU der Ukraine nicht allzuviel Hoffnung auf eine zeitnahe Mitgliedschaft in der EU, unter den dort herrschenden Bedingungen, gemacht, die sich auch bis zu den Maidanprotesten nicht wesentlich verbessert haben, ehr im Gegneteil, der finanzielle Zustand des Landes und die Korruption haben noch weiter zugenommen.
Das einzige was der Ukraine in Aussicht gestellt wurde war ein Freihandelsabkommen mit der EU für europäische Waren in Richtung der Ukraine und für ukrainische Waren in Richtung der EU.

Gegen das Freihandelsabkommen hat Russland auch scheinbar keine prinzipielen Eindwände gehabt, außer des es entweder ein Freihandelsabkommen mit der EU, oder ein Freihandelsabkommen mit Russland gibt, aber nicht beides, da ansonsten die Ukraine zum Einfallstor für billige, da zollfreie, EU-Produkte nach Russland hätte missbraucht werden können, was man aus russischer Sicht verständlicherweise nicht wollte.

Also von daher, wo sind die Beweise dafür das für die Ukraine die zeitnahe Möglichkeit auf einen Beitritt zur EU bestanden hätte, unabhängig davon was die protestierenden Menschen sich gewünscht haben?
Warum sollte Russland einen Beitritt der Ukraine zur EU verhindern wollen, vor allem zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo selbst die EU der Ukraine nicht allzuviel Hoffnungen auf einen baldigen Beitritt gemacht hat und die Ukraine auch schon seid über 10 Jahren daran arbeitet aufnahmefähig zu werden und nicht wesentlich weiter war als zu Beginn der Bemühungen? 
Und vor allem, was sollte Janokowitsch abziehen wollen wo er selbst immer wieder gesagt hat das die Ukraine ihren langen Weg zu einem Beitritt in die EU vortsetzen wird?

Das sind da irgendwie Fragen die sich mir stellen und wo ich doch mal gerne glaubhafte Quellen und Antworten von dir zu hören will, ansonsten sind deine Äußerungen nämlich auch nicht mehr als reine Hirngespinste die mit den realen Bedingungen wohl wenig zu tun haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieder der ominöse EU-Beitritt der so der Ukraine verwehrt wurde....



Nö, die orange Revolution und der Majdan waren ja auch nur große Volksfeste ohne besonderen Anlass  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Ukraine wäre unter den Bedingungen die schon vor dem Maidan dort geherrscht haben kein Mitglied der EU geworden, weil man sich damit im Grunde ein weiteres, noch viel katastrophaleres Griechenland in die EU geholt hätte (noch korrupter, noch mehr Pleite, ein noch größeres finanzielles Fass ohne Boden).



Und da kann ich dir ganz vertrauen meinst du ? Wenn ich mir so die Balten oder Polen anschaue, ist das zu bezweifeln. Keiner Sprach zudem von einem heutigen Beitritt, nur davon der Ukraine eine Chance zu geben ohne Erpessungen des Kremls. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gegen das Freihandelsabkommen hat Russland auch scheinbar keine prinzipielen Eindwände gehabt



Scheinbar waren die grünen Menschen auf der Krim auch keine russischen Soldaten, so wie scheinbar die Seperatisten auch keine Buks im Besitz hatten die Transportflugzeuge vom Himmel schoss, eines davon sogar Zivil ... Scheinbar glauben manche Menschen was sie glauben wollen und nicht das was ist. Was ist ist nämlich die Tatsache dass der Kreml seit eh und je jede ukrainische Bemühung gen West, torpedierte nach Möglichkeiten´und Erpressungen. Janukowitch verkündette direkt nach seinem Amtsbesuch bei Putin, den gewollten Beitritt in die Eurasische Union (welcher die Ukraine der Kernpunkt wäre), und löste damit den Majdan aus. Aber wenn der Putin sagt er habe nichts gegen ein EU Freihandelsabkommen, dann müssen wir ihm natürlich glauben  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte Russland einen Beitritt der Ukraine zur EU verhindern wollen, vor allem zu diesem Zeitpunkt, wo selbst die EU der Ukraine nicht allzuviel Hoffnungen auf einen baldigen Beitritt gemacht hat und die Ukraine auch schon seid über 10 Jahren daran arbeitet aufnahmefähig zu werden und nicht wesentlich weiter war als zu Beginn der Bemühungen?



Schon erwähnt warum. Und mache mal die Äuglein auf, Russland führt einen verdeckten Krieg beim Nachbarn damit dieser destabilisiert wird und somit nichtmal in die Nähe von EU Beitrittsgesprächen kommt geschweigedenn NATO. Schaust du keine Nachcrichten ? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sind da irgendwie Fragen die sich mir stellen und wo ich doch mal gerne glaubhafte Quellen und Antworten von dir zu hören will, ansonsten sind deine Äußerungen nämlich auch nicht mehr als reine Hirngespinste die mit den realen Bedingungen wohl wenig zu tun haben.


 
Du das gleiche kann ich dir zu 100% wiedergeben, mit der Ergänzung: "Schaust du keine Nachrichten?"  Da debatieren sie über 1 Jahr über nichts anderes und du kommst mir mit Fragen "Warum sollte Russland den Ukrainern den EU Beitritt verwähren" ?  Meine Frage an dich: Was machen dann die Russen in der Ukraine ?!?! 
Sorry aber das wird schon lächerlich... schreibe mal Klartext und nicht so einen Augenwisch. Jeder hier weiss doch was Sache ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nö, die orange Revolution und der Majdan waren ja auch nur große Volksfeste ohne besonderen Anlass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, ich habe mich an keiner Stelle pro russisch geäußert aber wen man keine Argumente und Fakten liefern kann dann unterstellt man seinem Gegenüber halt einfach das er ein "Putinliebhaber" ist und außer russischer Propaganda keine Nachrichten verfolgt.... 
Da sieht man mal wieder wessen geistes Kind du bist. 
Ernsthaft mit dir darüber diskutieren kann man scheinbar nicht...

Übrigens hier meine Quelle, auf die ich mich bzgl. dem Beitritt der Ukraine zur EU beziehe, aber vermutlich ist das alles auch nur russische Propaganda und Lüge... 

Wikipedia, Ukraine und die europäische Union: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Befürworter von Putins Handeln mal Zeit haben, würde mich interessieren an welcher Stelle die ukrainische Armee Anzeichen gemacht hat, den Stützpunkt von Sewastopol zu erobern und wie genau sie hierbei die russische Armee besiegen wollte, so dass diese alternativlos dazu gezwungen war, die noch nicht einmal gebildete Frontlinie in einem noch nicht existieren Krieg durch Landeroberung präventiv an strategisch günstigere Positionen zu verlegen.


Nach dem der gewählte Präsident durch eine paramilitärische Truppe bestehend aus Neonazis undemokratisch aus dem Amt entfernt wurde und diese Gruppe durch Anti-Russische Aussagen auffiel, bestand der ernsthafte Verdacht, dass früher geschlossene Verträge (Flottenstützpunkt) nicht mehr eingehalten werden. Vorstöße wie der Verbot der russischen Sprache taten ihr übriges.
Ukraine-Krise: Interview mit Rechter-Sektor-Kommandeur Jarosch - SPIEGEL ONLINE


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Dmytro Jarosch ist Russlands Feind Nummer eins in der Ukraine: Sein paramilitärischer Rechter Sektor hat Wiktor Janukowitsch gestürzt.





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja ? Ich würde Janukowitsch nicht mit einem westlichen Staatsmann vergleichen.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Präsidentschaftswahl_in_der_Ukraine_2010#Stichwahl


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Wahlbeobachter der OSZE und weiterer internationaler Beobachtermissionen bewerteten die Präsidentschaftswahl als den internationalen Standards entsprechend.


Aber was wissen die Amateure von der OSZE schon? 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Schließlich war er nur Marionette und somit verlängerter Arm der Pläne Moskaus.


Und unsere Regierungschefin ist Marionette Washingtons. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Volk so wie das Parlament hatten genug davon Satelitenstaat zu sein und freie Wirtschaft und Handel verwährt zu bekommen seites der russischen Diktatur, man kann es ihnen auch nicht verübeln.


Weil ja unsere Wirtschaft so frei ist ne  
Russische Diktatur? Achja stimmt, der russische Präsident ermordet regelmäßig Menschen per Drohne und lässt Gefangene in einem "Gefängnis" in Kuba ohne Anklage und Zugang zu Rechtsbeistand versauern.
Böser Putin.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Falsch, eher waren es über 100.000 Ukrainer in Kiew und im ganzen Land die für einen EU Beitritt skandierten, und bereit waren dafür wochenlang im Schnee zu frieren damit die Welt darauf aufmerksam wird was Janukowitsch da abziehen wollte hinter dem Rücken des eigenen Volkes. Der Rauswurf des Janukowitsch war doch die logichste Konsequenz, spätestens nach dem europäische Gerichte gegen ihn Prozesse eröfnetten.


Ist auch echt gemein, wenn ein Politiker vor der Wahl lügt um gewählt zu werden. Zum Glück machen die Politiker im Westen das nie 
Nach dieser Logik dürfen wir Deutschen dann ja auch Frau Merkel aus dem Amt undemokratisch entfernen, ja?
Ich habe keine Lust bist 2017 zu warten.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Regierungsgebäude wurden überwiegend von russsichen Seperatisten und speziell ins Land reingeschleusten "Scharfmachern und Anstachlern" besetzt, damit im Osten des Landes eine Gegenbewegung entsteht, um den Anschein zu wecken der Osten der Ukraine handle frei und wolle zu Russland, was sich hinterher wie jeder weiß als gelungende Propagandainszinierung entpuppte.


Ach die Regierungsgebäude in Kiew wurden von russischen Separatisten besetzt?
Lass mich raten, am Ende war es Putin selbst, der Janukowtisch aus dem Amt entfernt hat, um die Ukraine zu destabilisieren, ja?
Dieser verdammte Putin ist aber auch gerissen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach .... die echte Welt ist aber ein bisschen anders als deine lustige Meinung. In der echten Welt sind Erwachsene für sich selbst verantwortlich, und nicht für andere Erwachsene.


Trotzdem muss man sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, wenn man auf seiner Demo so "demokratische" Leute wie den Rechten Sektor mitmarschieren lässt.
Wenn man mit denen nicht in einen Topf gesteckt werden will, hätte man die vom Maidan ausschließen müssen. Aber das wollte man ja gar nicht.
Es waren ja nützliche Idioten für den undemokratischen Machtwechsel.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es drohte kein Wegfall, höchstens nach Ablauf der Vereinbarungen. Und das ist auch keine so strategische Bedrohung die es legitimiert sich weitere Ländereien abseits Sewastopols zu anektieren.


Bei solchen Leuten wie dem rechten Sektor, die offen Antirussisch auftreten, war es eine Bedrohung.
Ich sag es ja, Russland hätte einfach nur behaupten müssen, auf der Krim wären Massenvernichtungswaffen und hätte vor dem UN-Sichheitsrat gefälschte Fotos zeigen müssen, dann würde niemand etwas sagen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Polen und Rumänien werden einen Raketenabwehrschild aufstellen, welcher Russlands atomare Erstschlagmöglichkeit bis aufs Kleinste eindämmt.


Also ich meine mich zu Erinnern, dass die offizielle Verlautbarung der NATO angebliche Raketen aus dem Iran oder Nordkorea sind.
Also hatte Russland ja doch recht, mit der Behauptung der Einkreisung. PS: Ich möchte mal sehen, wie man die größte Atommacht der Welt eindämmen möchte 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie sollte Russland "deiner Meinung nach" auf diese "strategische Bedrohung" reagieren ?


Hat Russland doch schon gesagt. Es wird mit Stationierung von Kurzstreckenrakten in Kaliningrad reagieren. Außerdem haben schon mehrere Experten davor gewarnt, dass dieser Raketenschild ein neues Wettrüsten auslösen kann. Auch unter den übrigen Atommächten Asiens, nicht bloß Russland.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Umkehrspiel um dir dein lustiges Denkmuster aufzuzeigen: Russland bedroht Europa durch Truppenbewegungen und dem Austesten von Lücken der Luftabwehr. Nicht nur dass Russland Europa droht, es besitzt dazu die meisten Atombomben der Welt. Wie sollte der Westen auf diese "strategische Bedrohung" (der schon direkte?) reagieren ?


Aktion>Reaktion. Nicht Russland rückt näher an die NATO ran, sondern andersum.
Man könnte sich ja auch mal fragen, wie die USA reagieren würden, wenn Russland auf Kuba Waffen stationiert.
Ach, das gab es ja schon. Da fühlte sich die USA auch die Vorgänge im Nachbarland bedroht. Ja, manche sind halt gleicher als andere. Orwell hatte recht.


----------



## acc (8. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Falsch, eher waren es über 100.000 Ukrainer in Kiew und im ganzen Land die für einen EU Beitritt skandierten, und bereit waren dafür wochenlang im Schnee zu frieren damit die Welt darauf aufmerksam wird was Janukowitsch da abziehen wollte hinter dem Rücken des eigenen Volkes.



was für eine "mehrheit", wenn man bedenkt das damals noch etwa 46 millionen menschen in der ukraine lebten. da haben die antimaidan-proteste wahrscheinlich sogar mehr menschen gezogen als deine pseudodemokratischen maidan-helden.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. August 2015)

acc schrieb:


> was für eine "mehrheit", wenn man bedenkt das damals noch etwa 46 millionen menschen in der ukraine lebten. da haben die antimaidan-proteste wahrscheinlich sogar mehr menschen gezogen als deine pseudodemokratischen maidan-helden.



Antimaidanproteste, begannen als maskierte und bis auf die Zähne bewafnette selbsternannte Milizen (jetzt Seperatisten) Beamtengebäude in der Ostukraine gewaltsam einnahmen. In erster Linie hatten die Leute dort Angst, und wenig Jubel. Janukowitch wurde gewählt weil er eine klare EU Annährung mit möglichen Beitrittsgesuch versprach. Davon versrpachen sich die Ostukraine lustiger Weise mehr als die in Kiew, und wählten ihn mehrfachlicher als der Westen. Der Stimmungsumschwung im Osten der Ukraine, ist insziniert worden inerhalb von ein paar Monaten als die ganze Welt dachte die Russen werden in die Ukraine einmarschieren.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, ich habe mich an keiner Stelle pro russisch geäußert aber wen man keine Argumente und Fakten liefern kann dann unterstellt man seinem Gegenüber halt einfach das er ein "Putinliebhaber" ist und außer russischer Propaganda keine Nachrichten verfolgt....
> Da sieht man mal wieder wessen geistes Kind du bist.
> Ernsthaft mit dir darüber diskutieren kann man scheinbar nicht...
> 
> ...



Schon wieder Argumente und Fakten, ich mache die ganze Zeit prüfbare Aussagen und gebe nur Fakten aus 1 Jahr Sachlage wieder.  Nirgens machte ich eine Bemerkung darüber dass die Ukraine schon ein fester Beitrittskandidat ware, also kannst du dir deine Links auch sparen die tuen nichts zur Sache. Die Ukraine hatte durch die Fernherrschaft Moskaus und ständigen Erpessungen keine Bedinungen um Beitrittskandidat zu werden. Das ist der Punkt, die Ukraine wurde vom Kreml wie Eigentum und Protektoriat erachtet.

Da du mit Fakten nach den du kreischt  nicht sonderlich viel anzufangen weisst darfst du dir deinen Spruch an dich selbst richten würde dir eher helfen als mir: Da sieht man mal wieder wessen geistes Kind du bist.


----------



## acc (9. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Antimaidanproteste, begannen als maskierte und bis auf die Zähne bewafnette selbsternannte Milizen (jetzt Seperatisten) Beamtengebäude in der Ostukraine gewaltsam einnahmen. In erster Linie hatten die Leute dort Angst, und wenig Jubel. Janukowitch wurde gewählt weil er eine klare EU Annährung mit möglichen Beitrittsgesuch versprach. Davon versrpachen sich die Ostukraine lustiger Weise mehr als die in Kiew, und wählten ihn mehrfachlicher als der Westen. Der Stimmungsumschwung im Osten der Ukraine, ist insziniert worden inerhalb von ein paar Monaten als die ganze Welt dachte die Russen werden in die Ukraine einmarschieren.



so kennt man euch trolle, es wird einfach ganz dreist gelogen. oder du hast wirklich keine ahnung, dann solltest du lieber deine griffel stillhalten und erstmal paar fakten lernen. so oder so machst du einfach nur einen erbärmlichen eindruck .


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Schon wieder Argumente und Fakten, ich mache die ganze Zeit prüfbare Aussagen und gebe nur Fakten aus 1 Jahr Sachlage wieder.  Nirgens machte ich eine Bemerkung darüber dass die Ukraine schon ein fester Beitrittskandidat ware, also kannst du dir deine Links auch sparen die tuen nichts zur Sache. Die Ukraine hatte durch die Fernherrschaft Moskaus und ständigen Erpessungen keine Bedinungen um Beitrittskandidat zu werden. Das ist der Punkt, die Ukraine wurde vom Kreml wie Eigentum und Protektoriat erachtet.



OMG, Du bist einfach nur eine armseliger Diskusionspartner, naja gut, eigentlich bist du nicht mal ein Diskusionspartner weil du nicht diskutierst sondern nur versuchst andere zu deformieren, diskreditieren und deine eigene verdrehte Meinung als die einzig wahre hinzustellen, aber nicht in der Lage bist deine Behauptungen auch mit nachvollziehbaren Fakten und Quellen zu untermauern, sowie das was andere zur Unterlegung ihrer Posts verlinken einfach geflisentlich ignorierst, oder als nicht richtig abstempelst. Und das beste noch, von anderen verlangst du Belege für das was sie schreiben, aber selbst muss jeder Idiot glauben was du schreibst weil du ja soviel "glaubhafter" Fakten auftischst die natürlich absolut die Wahrheit sein müssen, wie könnte man daran zweifeln, nein, Du brauchst da keine Quellen für nennen. 

"1 Jahr Fakten", wie du es nennst sind nunmal nicht die ganze Geschichte was den Beitritt der Ukraine zur EU betrifft und die Probleme die der Ukraine einen Beitritt zur EU verwehrene existieren auch nicht erst seid 1 Jahr, auch nicht seid 2 Jahren, oder 3, sondern schon im Grunde seid die Ukraine sich nach Zerfall der UDSSR für unabhängig erklärrt hat. Russland musste also folglich keine Krim erobern und den Osten der Ukraine destabilisieren um die Ukraine auf lange Sicht nicht in die Lage zu versetzen ein Mitglied der EU werden zu können. Das hat die Ukraine durch ihre korrupten Beamten, Politiker, die Verletzung von Menschenrechten und den desolaten Finanzhaushalt schon lange zuvor ganz alleine geschaft. Das geht auch aus der der von mir verlinkten Quelle hervor die du, weil sie dir nicht in dein völlig dümmliches Propagandaweltbild vom bösen Russen, der guten Ukraine und dem strahlenden Westen passt, einfach mal ignorierst und dein Gegenüber wieder einmal als unfähig hinstellst eigene vernünftige Schlüsse aus seinen Quellen zu ziehen, die dir nicht gefallen und die du aber auch nicht gegenteilig belegen kannst, hinstellst.

Folglich waren auch meine Fragen berechtigt, die du als lächerlich vesuchst abzustempeln, warum Russland grade jetzt die Krise in der Ukraine auslösen sollte wen eine Destabilisierung der Ukraine das Ziel war, welches sie in ihren Bemühungen blockieren sollte eine Mitgliedschaft in der EU anzustreben, warum dann nicht das vor 5 Jahren, oder vor 9 Jahren, oder 2007 / 2008 wo schon einmal eine absolut pro westliche Regierung in der Ukraine an der Macht war?
Und warum ist es verwunderlich das Janukowytsch sich, nachdem sein Hilfegesuch um finanzielle Unterstützung in Richtung der EU abgelehnt wurde an Russland wendet und er sich, weil die Ukraine finanziell vor der Pleite stand und er dringend Geld brauchte, an Russland annähert wo selbige Janukowytsch anscheinend ehr finanzielle Hilfe in Aussicht gestellt haben? Worauf, oh wunder, die EU plötzlich widerum doch der Ukraine etwas Geld angeboten hat.

Wo sind die glaubwürdigen Quellen die belegen das die Besetzung der Krim und die Abspaltung der Ostukraine nur der Verhinderung einer Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine in der EU dienten? Außer einigen anti-russischen und pro-westlichen Propaganda-Äffchen, die kaum mehr Glaubwürdigkeit als Russia Today in der Sache Ukraine besitzen hab ich das noch nirgends gehört, weder in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, noch in Zeitungen, noch in Diskusionsrunden, noch in halbwegs glaubhaften und um minimale Neutralität bemühten Artikeln des Internets, nur solche Leute wie Du kommen mit solchen Märchen um die Ecke, die du als Fakten verkaufen willst, die Du aber nicht einmal glaubhaft belegen kannst.
Oder das Janukowytsch eine willfähige russische Marionette war nachdem er in seiner Amtszeit weiter mit der EU verhandelt hat wegen dem Freihandelsabkommen und einem Assoziierungsabkommen und erst nachdem er finanziell in der Klemme steckte aus der ihm die EU nicht finanziell raushelfen wollte Richtung Moskau orientiert hat?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da du mit Fakten nach den du kreischt  nicht sonderlich viel anzufangen weisst darfst du dir deinen Spruch an dich selbst richten würde dir eher helfen als mir: Da sieht man mal wieder wessen geistes Kind du bist.



Und nochmal, OMG, du hast nicht mal verstanden was "wessen geistes Kind du bist" bedeutet und worauf es sich bezog und sowas darf hier im Diskusionbereich frei posten, das echt irgendwie arm...


----------



## JePe (10. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (...)eigentlich bist du nicht mal ein Diskusionspartner weil du nicht diskutierst sondern nur versuchst andere zu deformieren, diskreditieren und deine eigene verdrehte Meinung als die einzig wahre hinzustellen(...)



Waeren wir doch nur alle so reflektiert und selbstkritisch wie Du.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> (...)und die Probleme die der Ukraine einen Beitritt zur EU verwehrene(...)



Ein EU-Beitritt war nicht verhandlungsgegenstaendlich, sondern ein Assoziierungsabkommen als ein erster Schritt auf einem nicht terminierten Weg dahin. Dieses Abkommen haette die Errichtung einer Freihandelszone beinhaltet, war unterschriftsreif, wurde aber auf der Zielgeraden durch eine Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche-Politik Moskaus verhindert. Daran entflammte der Protest der Ukrainer.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland musste also folglich keine Krim erobern und den Osten der Ukraine destabilisieren(...)



Genau das hat Moskau aber auf der Krim getan und tut es in der Ostukraine immer noch.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> (...)warum Russland grade jetzt die Krise in der Ukraine auslösen sollte(...)



Weil Klein Wladimir um seinen Sandkasten herum eine Bannmeile auf dem Hoheitsgebiet anderer Länder errichten und an der Ukraine ein Exempel für andere Wackelkandidaten statuieren will?

Aber ich weiss schon. Die Krim wurde in allerletzter Minute vor NATO-finanzierten Nazihorden gerettet, die nun in der Ostukraine umherziehen, weshalb Zar Wladimir der Erste die dortige Bevoelkerung, selbstlos wie er eben ist, im bewaffneten Kampf gegen die ukrainische Exekutive unterstuetzt.

Was aber natuerlich gar nicht stimmt. "Gruene Maennchen" auf der Krim gab es nie und die OSZE-Beobachter in der Ostukraine halluzinieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein EU-Beitritt war nicht verhandlungsgegenstaendlich, sondern ein Assoziierungsabkommen als ein erster Schritt auf einem nicht terminierten Weg dahin. Dieses Abkommen haette die Errichtung einer Freihandelszone beinhaltet, war unterschriftsreif, wurde aber auf der Zielgeraden durch eine Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche-Politik Moskaus verhindert. Daran entflammte der Protest der Ukrainer.



Es könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass der Ukraine von Seiten der EU gesagt wurde, entweder unsere Freihandelszone oder die mit Russland, aber nicht beide zusammen.

Das Problem ist nur, die EU liefert keine fossilen Rohstoffe für den ukrainischen Energiesektor, Russland schon. Ergo hatte Russland einfach bessere Argumente.

Das ist ganz normale Diplomatie.



JePe schrieb:


> Genau das hat Moskau aber auf der Krim getan und tut es in der Ostukraine immer noch.



Die Krim hat sich selbst für Unabhängig erklärt, weil sie nicht Bestandteil der Ukraine sein wollte, in der der demokratische gewählte Präsident des Landes undemokratisch seines Amtes enthoben wird.

Kann man der Krim nicht verübeln. Und die Leute in der Ostukraine wollen das ja offensichtlich auch nicht. Russland unterstützt diese Bewegungen nur.

Unterstützt die USA nicht in Syrien auch Rebellen und mischt sich damit in die inneren Angelegenheit eines souveränen Staates ein? Achja, ich vergas. 

Manche sind halt gleicher als andere. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weil Klein Wladimir um seinen Sandkasten herum eine Bannmeile auf dem Hoheitsgebiet anderer Länder errichten und an der Ukraine ein Exempel für andere Wackelkandidaten statuieren will?



Hat sich nicht die USA auch durch angebliche „Massenvernichtungswaffen“ bedroht gefühlt, die in einem ca. 10.000 KM entfernten Land waren? 

Aber Russland darf sich nicht durch Vorgänge im Nachbarland bedroht fühlen?



JePe schrieb:


> Aber ich weiss schon. Die Krim wurde in allerletzter Minute vor NATO-finanzierten Nazihorden gerettet, die nun in der Ostukraine umherziehen, weshalb Zar Wladimir der Erste die dortige Bevoelkerung, selbstlos wie er eben ist, im bewaffneten Kampf gegen die ukrainische Exekutive unterstuetzt.



Komisch, ich dachte immer den Titel Zaren gibt es seit 1918 nicht mehr. In diesem Thread lernt man nie aus.

Russland unterstützt Bewegungen für seine geopolitischen Interessen. Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden. Aber warum wird Russland dieses Recht nicht zugestanden, wenn sich der Westen dieses Recht ständig rausnimmt?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Waeren wir doch nur alle so reflektiert und selbstkritisch wie Du.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich dei Meinung eines anderen hier deformiert und ins lächerliche gezogen, so wie es behemoth85 dauernd tut? Wo habe ich Russlands Handlungen auf der Krim prinzipiell für richtig und gut befunden?
Wo habe ich je die Punkte unter den ... behauptet?

Das einzige was ich immer wieder sage ist das dass Bild wie es der Westen darstellen will irgendwie genauso wenig stimmig wirkt wie es Russland macht, das beide Seiten mit unschlüssiger Propaganda um sich werfen und sich heuchlerisch benehmen.
Aber hey das zählt nicht, der muss pro russisch sein, oder was sollen diese dauernden überspitzten Bild-Formulierungen wie Zar Wladimir, Klein Wladimir, "Grune Maennchen", usw.? 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein EU-Beitritt war nicht verhandlungsgegenstaendlich, sondern ein Assoziierungsabkommen als ein erster Schritt auf einem nicht terminierten Weg dahin.



Erstmal, ich schrieb die ganze Zeit das es sich um ein Assoziierungsabkommen und Freihandelsabkommen handelte, wobei ein Assoziierungsabkommen nicht zwangsläufig den Beitritt zur EU bedeutet sondern auch von der EU auch bei einer intensivierung der Handelsbeziehungen geschlossen werden kann:



> Zentraler Kern des Assoziierungsabkommens ist die Vereinbarung eines tiefgehenden und umfassenden Freihandelsabkommens  mit der Bezeichnung „deep and comprehensive free trade agreement“  (DCFTA), mit dem nicht nur der zollfreie Zugang zu den Märkten von EU  und Ukraine freigegeben wird, sondern die Ukraine auch die rechtlichen  und wirtschaftlichen EU-Standards übernimmt. Der Vertrag war im  Vergleich* zu den bisherigen Verträgen mit Nicht-Beitrittsländern  außerhalb des Wirtschaftsraums der EU aufgrund der weitreichenden  vertraglichen Regelungen einzigartig*. "Es stellt eine neue Generation  von Abkommen der EU mit Drittländern dar".



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assoziierungsabkommen_zwischen_der_Europäischen_Union_und_der_Ukraine



> Am 25. Februar 2005 unterzeichneten die Ukraine und die EU einen bilateralen Aktionsplan,  der bis 2008 Gültigkeit besaß und das Partnerschaftsabkommen von 1994  ersetzte. *Dieser Aktionsplan bot keine Beitrittsperspektive*, beinhaltete  aber die Konvergenz des ukrainischen Rechtssystems mit dem EU-Recht,  die Einhaltung der Menschenrechte, die Schaffung einer Marktwirtschaft und eine stabile politische Entwicklung. Er sah zusätzlich den Beginn eines Dialogs über die Schaffung einer Freihandelszone zwischen der EU und der Ukraine vor, allerdings war die Voraussetzung dafür die Aufnahme der Ukraine in die WTO.[SUP][9][/SUP]  Der Beitritt der Ukraine zur WTO wurde am 5. Februar 2008 beschlossen  und vom ukrainischen Parlament am 10. April 2008 ratifiziert.Im März 2007 begannen erste Gespräche zwischen der Ukraine und der EU über ein neues „erweitertes Abkommen“, das eine Freihandelszone und eine erhöhte Zusammenarbeit im Energiebereich beinhalten solle. *Insgesamt blieb die EU aber weiter zurückhaltend bezüglich einer Mitgliedschaftsperspektive für die Ukraine*.





> „Die Tür zur Europäischen Union ist offen. Aber die Umsetzung der  Beitrittskriterien ist sehr schwierig. Heute konzentriert sich die  Aufmerksamkeit der EU auf den Westbalkan. Die Länder dieser Region haben  wesentliche Fortschritte bei der Umsetzung der Kopenhagener Kriterien  erzielt. *Wenn wir über die Ukraine sprechen, muss man feststellen: in  den vergangenen fünf Jahren ist hier kein wesentlicher Fortschritt  erzielt worden.*“
> 
> – Jerzy Buzek, Präsident des Europäischen Parlaments, Dezember 2009[SUP][12][/SUP]


 
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union



JePe schrieb:


> Dieses Abkommen haette die Errichtung einer Freihandelszone beinhaltet,  war unterschriftsreif, wurde aber auf der Zielgeraden durch eine  Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche-Politik Moskaus verhindert. Daran entflammte der  Protest der Ukrainer.



Und was spricht dafür das Russland das Freihandelsabkommen verhindern wollte? Ausgesetzt wurde die Verhandlung diesbezüglich schließlich schon langevor der Besetzung der Krim und dem Konflikt in der Ostukraine von der damals amtierenden ukrainische Regierung unter Janukowytsch, der im November 2013 die Verhandlungen eingefroren hat, weil Zitat:



> Janukowytsch erklärte hierzu, die Ukraine ändere ihren EU-Kurs nicht, das Land strebe aber nach Berücksichtigung seiner nationalen Interessen. *Zurzeit sei die Ukraine zum Abschluss des Assoziierungsabkommens  aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen noch nicht bereit*, eine Unterzeichnung des  Assoziierungsabkommens mit der EU im Frühjahr 2014 sei aber möglich.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union

Ich denke das dick makierte ist der Grund für die Aussetzung, eben weil die Ukraine  nahezu Pleite war und das Abkommen der Ukraine im Fall eines Staates der durch mangelende finanzielle Mittel handlungsunfähig wäre wenig nützen täte, somal auf die Ukraine mit der Unterzeichnung des Assozierungsabkommens neue Milliardenbelastungen zugekommen wären um die Vorgaben der EU zu erfüllen, eine Belastung die das von der Pleite bedrohte Land damals wohl kaum ohne weiteres hätte stämmen können, ohne finanziellen "Spielraum".
Darauf schließen lässt auch folgende Stelle, als Janukowytsch nur einen Monat später nach Brüssel und Moskau reist:



> Anfang Dezember 2013 fuhr Janukowytsch nach Brüssel, "in der  vergeblichen Hoffnung auf finanzielle Unterstützung seines nahezu  bankrotten Landes durch die EU. *Erst danach fuhr er nach Moskau.*



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union

Die EU wollte der nahezu bankroten Ukraine kein Geld geben, worauf Janukowytsch nach Russland gefahren ist wo Putin ihm einen Milliardenkredit in Aussicht gestellt hat:

Quelle: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/w...-milliardenkredit-in-aussicht_id_3484599.html

Zwar sagt auch die EU das bei einer Unterzeichnung des Assoziierungsabkommens über einen Zeitraum von 7 Jahren mindestens 20 Mrd. Euro an die Ukraine geflossen wären, was pro Jahr 2,8 Mrd. Dollar gewesen wären, der akut von der Pleite bedrohten Ukraine hätte diese "Hilfe auf Raten" aber wohl wenig geholfen, somal von der EU keine Konkrete Summe genannt wurde womit die Ukraine hätte rechnen können, wohingegen Putin 15 Mrd. Euro Sofortkredit angeboten hat.

Quelle: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/kredit-fuer-ukraine-wenn-der-hoechstbietende-verliert-1.1847999



JePe schrieb:


> Genau das hat Moskau aber auf der Krim getan und tut es in der Ostukraine immer noch.
> Weil Klein Wladimir um seinen Sandkasten herum eine Bannmeile auf dem  Hoheitsgebiet anderer Länder errichten und an der Ukraine ein Exempel  für andere Wackelkandidaten statuieren will?



Ja aber nach meiner Einschätzung nicht weil die Ukraine ein "Wackelkanidat" für einen EU-Beitritt war, sondern weil die USA versucht haben mit allen Mitteln die Ukraine in die NATO zu bekommen:



> Die Regierung in Washington übte über ihre Außenministerin Condoleezza Rice Druck auf Berlin aus, und dabei besonders auf den Amtskollegen Frank-Walter Steinmeier, Georgien und der *Ukraine ohne Umwege den schnellen Weg in die NATO  zu ermöglichen. Auf das bis dahin obligatorische  Aufnahme-Vorbereitungsprogramm (membership action plan) kurz: MAP  genannt, sollte verzichtet werden.*[SUP][13][/SUP]  Das MAP-Programm betrifft als Vorstufe für einen möglichen Beitritt  unter anderem die Einhaltung der Menschenrechte und die demokratische  Kontrolle des Militärs.



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine_und_die_Europäische_Union

Ein Exempel wurde meines eachtens also aus 2 Gründen statuiert:

1) Weil die USA Russland nicht mehr für voll genommen haben und sie nur noch als Regionalmacht betittelt haben, sie also bei vergangenen, aktuellen und künftigen Entscheidungen der USA nicht als ebenbürdige Gesprächspartner angesehen wurden deren Interessen zu berücksichtigen wären:

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...ttet-russland-als-regionalmacht-a-960715.html

2) Um den USA zu zeigen das Russland sich keines falls eine weitere Ausbreitung der NATO direkt vor Russlands Haustür gefallen lassen wird, schon garnicht wenn es solch regionale Schwergewichte wie die Ukraine betrifft. (Über so kleine Länder ohne nennenswerte Ressourcen und Bevölkerung wie die baltischen Staaten konnte man wohl noch hinwegsehen)



Übrigens interessant sind auch folgende News, die Kredite für die Ukraine betreffen, auf die ich heute gestoßen bin, vieleicht viel interessanter mal darüber zu diskutieren als über die immer gleiche 2 Lager Diskusion über die Rechtmäßigkeit und Unrechtmäßigkeit der Krim, dem Konflikt in der Ostukraine und wer am Maidan angefangen hat alles eskalieren zu lassen, nicht zuletzt weil diese Kredite auch den europäischen Steuerzahler betreffen und noch künftig schwer belasten könnten:

1) Merkel gibt neuen Milliardenkredit für Ukraine frei: http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...neuen-milliarden-eu-kredit-fuer-ukraine-frei/
2) IWF demütigt EU, Ukraine ist kreditwürdiger als Griechenland: http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...ukraine-ist-kreditwuerdiger-als-griechenland/
3) Ukraine erhält Milliardenkredit und nennt es eine Schenkung: http://finanzmarktwelt.de/ukraine-erhaelt-eu-milliarden-kredite-nennt-es-schenkung-9310/


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> OMG, Du bist einfach nur eine armseliger Diskusionspartner, naja gut, eigentlich bist du nicht mal ein Diskusionspartner weil du nicht diskutierst sondern nur versuchst andere zu deformieren, diskreditieren und deine eigene verdrehte Meinung als die einzig wahre hinzustellen, aber nicht in der Lage bist deine Behauptungen auch mit nachvollziehbaren Fakten und Quellen zu untermauern, sowie das was andere zur Unterlegung ihrer Posts verlinken einfach geflisentlich ignorierst, oder als nicht richtig abstempelst.



Eigentor!
Du erwartest Respekt und gute Diskussionskultur, schaffst es aber selbst nicht, deinem Gegenpart dies zu bieten. 
Du kritisiert, diskreditierst und stellst deine Meinung genauso als "die einzige" richtige Wahrheit hin. 
Falls es dir aufgefallen ist, ist "dein" Diskussionspartner, falls es kein "Troll" ist (und das weiss niemand von uns) noch neu und relativ unerfahren in solchen Diskussions-Threads. Ist es wirklich zuviel von dir verlangt, ihn nicht wie einen Idioten  zu behandeln? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das beste noch, von anderen verlangst du Belege für das was sie schreiben, aber selbst muss jeder Idiot glauben was du schreibst weil du ja soviel "glaubhafter" Fakten auftischst die natürlich absolut die Wahrheit sein müssen, wie könnte man daran zweifeln, nein, Du brauchst da keine Quellen für nennen.



Zum einen sind deine Quellen auch nicht so zahlreich, zum anderen warte ich immer noch auf die Quellen unserer Banderaversteher, die sich nicht viel anders verhalten, nur wo bleibt da deine Kritik?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... Das geht auch aus der der von mir verlinkten Quelle hervor die du, weil sie dir nicht in dein völlig dümmliches Propagandaweltbild vom bösen Russen, der guten Ukraine und dem strahlenden Westen passt, einfach mal ignorierst und dein Gegenüber wieder einmal als unfähig hinstellst eigene vernünftige Schlüsse aus seinen Quellen zu ziehen, die dir nicht gefallen und die du aber auch nicht gegenteilig belegen kannst, hinstellst.



...aber (ich zitiere dich mal): "dein völlig dümmliches Propagandaweltbild vom bösen"  "Russia Today" ist ohne Quellen/Beweise völlig in Ordnung? 
Da du die Glaubwürdigkeit von Russia Today in Frage stellst...., muss es für dich ja nur "friedliche" Demonstranten auf dem Maidan gegeben haben, so wie uns das unsere Medien vermittelt haben. Also waren all die Bilder, von angezündeten ukrainischen Polizisten für dich nur ein Fake?...und du willst ernst genommen werden? 
Vielleicht wäre es besser für dich, nicht so furchbare Angst davor zu haben, von anderen als "Putinversteher" bezeichnet zu werden, dass du dir in deinen Beiträgen so merkwürdige undifferenzierte Kritik an Russland herausquälen musst, statt zu akzeptieren, dass ein "Putinversteher" nicht mit einem "Putinfan" gleichzusetzen, sondern etwas positives ist. 
Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es üblich ist, Kritiker zu defamieren?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außer einigen anti-russischen und pro-westlichen Propaganda-Äffchen, die kaum mehr Glaubwürdigkeit als Russia Today in der Sache Ukraine besitzen hab ich das noch nirgends gehört, weder in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, noch in Zeitungen, noch in Diskusionsrunden, noch in halbwegs glaubhaften und um minimale Neutralität bemühten Artikeln des Internets, nur solche Leute wie Du kommen mit solchen Märchen um die Ecke, die du als Fakten verkaufen willst, die Du aber nicht einmal glaubhaft belegen kannst.


Also musst du blind und taub sein, wenn du diese Aussagen, die behemoth85 hier über die Ukraine von sich gab, in den westlichen Nachrichten noch nicht gehört, gesehen oder gelesen hast! Man fand sie überall. 
Wenn behemoth's Quellen wirklich nur die "Nachrichten" waren, wie kann er diese dann für dich verlinken? 
...und willkommen in der realen Welt, wo viele Menschen wirklich nur Nachrichten konsumieren und jeden Schrott glauben, der ihnen da erzählt wurde. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und nochmal, OMG, du hast nicht mal verstanden was "wessen geistes Kind du bist" bedeutet und worauf es sich bezog und sowas darf hier im Diskusionbereich frei posten, das echt irgendwie arm...



Gut der eine kennt die Redewendung nicht, dem anderen ist Grammatik nicht gegeben...., das könnte man mit etwas gutem Willen klären/erklären oder übergehen.
Du kannst vielleicht jemanden wegen seines Diskusionsstils kritisieren, aber vorschreiben zu wollen,  wer hier nicht posten dürfen sollte, finde ich arm... von dir!




behemoth85 schrieb:


> ... Scheinbar glauben manche Menschen was sie glauben wollen und nicht das was ist.  ...


Du machst es dir etwas zu einfach!
Du sagst, dass du dein "Wissen" über die Ukraine aus den Nachrichten hast.  Doch woher weisst du, dass die "Nachrichten" immer stimmen? ...weil du daran glaubst?
"Der Irak hatte Massenvernichtungswaffen!" Es gab nur "friedliche" Demonstranten auf dem Maidan!" "Es gibt keine Nazis in der Ukraine! Wir haben nachgesehen!"
Das waren alles nachweislich Lügen! Warum belügt man uns? - Weil Menschen etwas glauben sollen, was nicht so ist!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXm6B37aSyM


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

Doppelpost, sorry...

(Irgendwie auch blöd das der Text eines Posts nach Fertigstellung noch im "Direkt posten" Fenster am Ende der Seite angezeigt wird, vor allem wen sich beim bearbeiten eines Posts dann die Seite verschiebt und man statt dem bearbeiteten Post plötzlich das "Direkt posten" Fenster vor der Nase hat was bei längeren Posts gerne mal nicht auffällt und man so einen Doppelpost produziert. Da sollte PCGH evt. nochmal was dran ändern.)


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Eigentor!
> Du erwartest Respekt und gute Diskussionskultur, schaffst es aber selbst nicht, deinem Gegenpart dies zu bieten.



Ich habe ihn lange genug versucht auf seine Posts mit Respekt zu reagieren, irgenwann hat man aber einen Punkt erreicht indem man auch von seinem Gegenüber nicht mehr erwarten kann mit Resepkt behandelt zu werden wer den anderen auch nicht zu Teil werden lässt. 
Also kein Eigentor sondern nur eine berechtigte Reaktion auf seine vorrangegangenen Aktionen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du kritisiert, diskreditierst und stellst deine Meinung genauso als "die einzige" richtige Wahrheit hin.



wo stelle ich meine Meinung als die einzig richtige hin? Wo habe ich jemanden vorgeworfen das das er nicht glauben darf das es auf dem Maidan keine Krawalle gab, oder das es dort Krawalle gegeben hat? Oder das der Westen sich gegen Russland verschworen hat, oder das die Ukraine Zivilflugzeuge abgeschossen hat, oder Speperatisten, oder Russland selbst?

Ich erzähle hier prinzipiell nur den Standpunkt den ich vertrete und versuche so gut es geht dieesen mit Quellen zu unterlegen und wen das nicht geht schreibe ich in der Regel auch dazu das es sich um MEINE MEINUNG handelt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Falls es dir aufgefallen ist, ist "dein" Diskussionspartner, falls es kein "Troll" ist (und das weiss niemand von uns) noch neu und relativ unerfahren in solchen Diskussions-Threads. Ist es wirklich zuviel von dir verlangt, ihn nicht wie einen Idioten  zu behandeln?



Er hat andere zuerst wie Idioten behandelt und nur weil hier jemand neu ist und er evt. wenig Ahnung hat rechtfertigt das nicht anderen gegenüber gleich respektlos zu werden, wie es behemoth85 immer wieder macht, schon garnicht wen er, sollte die 85 in seinem Nickname für sein Geburtsjahr stehten um die 30 Jahre alt ist.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, Unerfahrenheit rechtfertigt keine Behandlung anderer als Idioten. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Zum einen sind deine Quellen auch nicht so zahlreich, zum anderen warte ich immer noch auf die Quellen unserer Banderaversteher, die sich nicht viel anders verhalten, nur wo bleibt da deine Kritik?



Das ja wohl immer sehr unterschiedlich gewesen, manchmal konnte ich schon 5-7 Quellen anführen, ein andermal gibt es nur eine die ich nennen kann, wobei die Herrkunft immer sehr unterschiedlich ist und sich nicht nur auf immer die gleichen Quellen bezieht.
Aber im Gegensatz zu manchen Leuten hier kann ich zumindest oft Quellen nennen mit denen ich meine Ansichten untermauere, das ist immer noch mehr als manch anderer hier in den Diskusionen von sich behaupten kann und betrifft durchaus beide "Lager".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...aber (ich zitiere dich mal): "dein völlig dümmliches Propagandaweltbild vom bösen"  "Russia Today" ist ohne Quellen/Beweise völlig in Ordnung?



Nicht alles was RT schreibt ist gelogen, vieles aber gerne überzogen oder aber auf einen bestimmten Blickwinkel reduziert, Propaganda halt und darüber wurde hier auch schon ausgibig diskutiert.
RT steht dem Kremel sehr nahe und entsprechend fällt auch die Berichterstattung aus. Es ist daher schwer abzustreiten das RT in vielen Punkten nicht zwingend die "glaubwürdigste" Quelle ist, was aber nicht heißt das es immer der Fall ist, es gibt ja selbst bei der Bildzeitung Artikel die durchaus als Quelle herhalten können, aber halt nicht besonders oft.
Genauso würde ich übrigens bestimmte amerikanische Sender als Propagandablätter und weniger glaubhaft ansehen, weil die genauso oft unreflektiert einseitige Meinungen abgeben.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Da du die Glaubwürdigkeit von Russia Today in Frage stellst...., muss es für dich ja nur "friedliche" Demonstranten auf dem Maidan gegeben haben, so wie uns das unsere Medien vermittelt haben. Also waren all die Bilder, von angezündeten ukrainischen Polizisten für dich nur ein Fake?...und du willst ernst genommen werden?



Dumm nur das ich einer derjenigen war der mit darauf hingewiesen hat das es das auch auf dem Maidan gab, nicht.
Es schließt sich nicht aus eine Quelle als propagandistisch geprägt zu bezeichnen und trotzdem bestimmte Dinge als belegbar anzusehen. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es besser für dich, nicht so furchbare Angst davor zu haben, von anderen als "Putinversteher" bezeichnet zu werden, dass du dir in deinen Beiträgen so merkwürdige undifferenzierte Kritik an Russland herausquälen musst, statt zu akzeptieren, dass ein "Putinversteher" nicht mit einem "Putinfan" gleichzusetzen, sondern etwas positives ist.
> Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es üblich ist, Kritiker zu defamieren?



Ich will als garnichts bezeichnet werden, so einfach ist das! Weder möchte ich als westlicher Propaganda-boy, noch als Putin-fan, oder Putinversteher bezeichnet werden, weil ich eigentlich einfach nur über die relevanten Aspekte diskutieren möchte und eigentlich alles andere als Lust darauf habe hier dauernd mit irgendwelchen selbsternannten "Paladinen", der einen oder anderen Seite, Defamierungen auszutauschen! Wen ich das will kann ich auch Donald Trumph im US-TV zuschauen oder zu einer Kundgebung der NPD gehen.
In beiden Fällen  interessieren diferenzierte Sichtweisen in etwa genausoviel wie hier, hab ich oft den Eindruck.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Also musst du blind und taub sein, wenn du diese Aussagen, die behemoth85 hier über die Ukraine von sich gab, in den westlichen Nachrichten noch nicht gehört, gesehen oder gelesen hast! Man fand sie überall.
> Wenn behemoth's Quellen wirklich nur die "Nachrichten" waren, wie kann er diese dann für dich verlinken?



Er hat aber nicht geschrieben ob seine Quellen Nachrichten waren, sondern nur das es 1 Jahr "Faktensachlage" wären, folglich ist davon auszugehen das er, wie schon oft, keine Quellen nennen will, oder nennen kann. Ansonsten hätte man nämlich auch schreiben können 1 Jahr Faktensachlage in den Nachrichten....
Weiterhin, vieleicht kam es falsch rüber wie ich es ausgedrückt habe, natürlich hab ich diese "These" Russland wolle den EU-Beitritt verhindern und deshalb habe man die Ukraine destabilisiert gehört, auch im Fernsehn und diversen Zeitungen, aber wie ich auch schrieb, die Leute die diese "These" in den Raum gestellt haben waren meist alles andere als glaubwürdige Quellen dafür, da sie meist für ihre sehr einseitige Meinung gegenüber Russland berüchtigt waren, also "Propaganda-Äffchen" waren.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ...und willkommen in der realen Welt, wo viele Menschen wirklich nur Nachrichten konsumieren und jeden Schrott glauben, der ihnen da erzählt wurde.



Ja und dir auch ein willkommen in der realen Welt wo es auch noch einige wenige Menschen gibt die nicht allen Schrott glauben den Zeitungen und Medien aus aller Welt ihnen erzählen möchten um sie für fragwürdige Politik einzuspannen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Gut der eine kennt die Redewendung nicht, dem anderen ist Grammatik nicht gegeben...., das könnte man mit etwas gutem Willen klären/erklären oder übergehen.
> Du kannst vielleicht jemanden wegen seines Diskusionsstils kritisieren, aber vorschreiben zu wollen,  wer hier nicht posten dürfen sollte, finde ich arm... von dir!



Das kam mal wieder falsch rüber, das "und so jemand darf hier frei posten" bezog sich eigentlich auf sein ganzes vergangens Verhalten und nicht darauf das er die Redewendung nicht kennt.
Eine Redewendung nicht zu kennen ist an sich nicht weiter schlimm, außer das man, wen man sie nicht kennt, es dann vieleicht besser lassen sollte jemand anderen mit der gleichen Redewendung falsch anfahren zu wollen, schon aus eigenem Interesse.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum belügt man uns? - Weil Menschen etwas glauben sollen, was nicht so ist!



Man belügt Menschen um sie von dem eigenen Standpunkt, der eigenen Sache zu überzeugen, um es als rechtmäßig hinzustellen Dinge zu tun die ethisch, moralisch, politisch und menschlich vieleicht äußerst fragwürdig sind, so wie Menschen für Atombombentest umzusiedeln, in andere Länder aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen einzufallen,  Länder zu belügen um dort eine Militärpräsenz zu rechtfertigen, unbequeme Machthaber zu töten, Menschen gezielt in allen Belangen zu überwachen, Terroristen zu unterstützen, Moslems auf Verdacht Terroristen zu sein zu entführen, wegzusperren und zu foltern, politische Gegner zu ermorden und unzählige Dinge mehr.

Meist geschieht das um die Interessen einiger weniger durchzusetzen und halt weil man es auf anderen, legaleren, Wegen wohl nicht könnte.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn lange genug versucht auf seine Posts mit Respekt zu reagieren, irgenwann hat man aber einen Punkt erreicht indem man auch von seinem Gegenüber nicht mehr erwarten kann mit Resepkt behandelt zu werden wer den anderen auch nicht zu Teil werden lässt.
> Also kein Eigentor sondern nur eine berechtigte Reaktion auf seine vorrangegangenen Aktionen.


Tja, manche sind halt wieder gleicher als andere. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> wo stelle ich meine Meinung als die einzig richtige hin? Wo habe ich jemanden vorgeworfen das das er nicht glauben darf das es auf dem Maidan keine Krawalle gab, oder das es dort Krawalle gegeben hat? Oder das der Westen sich gegen Russland verschworen hat, oder das die Ukraine Zivilflugzeuge abgeschossen hat, oder Speperatisten, oder Russland selbst?
> 
> Ich erzähle hier prinzipiell nur den Standpunkt den ich vertrete und versuche so gut es geht dieesen mit Quellen zu unterlegen und wen das nicht geht schreibe ich in der Regel auch dazu das es sich um MEINE MEINUNG handelt.


Ich würde mir langsam mal Gedanken darüber machen, warum dann vieles, was du schreibst so "falsch rüber kommt". Wenn du behemoth seine Meinung, was er als wahr ansieht, zubilligst, könntest du ihn nicht so kritisieren, wie du es gemacht hast!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er hat andere zuerst wie Idioten behandelt und nur weil hier jemand neu ist und er evt. wenig Ahnung hat rechtfertigt das nicht anderen gegenüber gleich respektlos zu werden, wie es behemoth85 immer wieder macht, schon garnicht wen er, sollte die 85 in seinem Nickname für sein Geburtsjahr stehten um die 30 Jahre alt ist.
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, Unerfahrenheit rechtfertigt keine Behandlung anderer als Idioten.


...und wenn behemoth aus dem Fenster springt, dann springst du auch hinterher?
Ich hätte dir etwas mehr Stil zugetraut.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ja wohl immer sehr unterschiedlich gewesen, manchmal konnte ich schon 5-7 Quellen anführen, ein andermal gibt es nur eine die ich nennen kann, wobei die Herrkunft immer sehr unterschiedlich ist und sich nicht nur auf immer die gleichen Quellen bezieht.
> Aber im Gegensatz zu diversen Leuten hier kann ich zumindest oft Quellen nennen mit denen ich meine Ansichten untermauere, das ist mehr als manch anderer hier in den Diskusionen von sich behaupten kann, aus beiden Lagern.


Oh wie geschickt formuliert, damit man bloß niemanden auf die Füße tritt - Andeutungen statt  Aussagen.  Wie praktisch, da man sich dann immer wieder herausreden kann. Kritik ist was anderes!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht alles was RT schreibt ist gelogen, vieles aber gerne überzogen oder aber auf einen bestimmten Blickwinkel reduziert, Propaganda halt und darüber wurde hier auch schon ausgibig diskutiert.
> RT steht dem Kremel sehr nahe und entsprechend fällt auch die Berichterstattung aus. Es ist daher schwer abzustreiten das RT in vielen Punkten nicht zwingend die "glaubwürdigste" Quelle ist, was aber nicht heißt das es immer der Fall ist, es gibt ja selbst bei der Bildzeitung Artikel die durchaus als Quelle herhalten können, aber halt nicht besonders oft.
> Genauso würde ich übrigens bestimmte amerikanische Sender als Propagandablätter und weniger glaubhaft ansehen, weil die genauso oft unreflektiert einseitige Meinungen abgeben.


Und schon wieder drehst du dich!
Wie gut, dass unsere Öffentlich Rechtlichen Medien (z.B. Deutsche Welle)  keine Nähe zum Staat, nicht die gleiche Finanzierung haben und keine  Propaganda betreiben. 
Das wir dort geziehlt angelogen wurden, wissen wir.
 Wo aber bleibt der Nachweis von dir, dass RT in Faktenaussagen gelogen hat?!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dumm nur das ich einer derjenigen war der mit darauf hingewiesen hat das es das auch auf dem Maidan gab nicht.
> Es schließt sich nicht aus eine Quelle als propagandistisch geprägt zu bezeichnen und trotzdem bestimmte Dinge als belegbar anzusehen.


Dumm nur, dass du dich mit etwas brüstest, was man jetzt auch zugeben "darf". Unsere Medien haben inzwischen ja zugegeben, dass doch nicht alle Demonstranten des Maidan friedich waren.
Du hast aber RT  nicht als propagandistisch bezeichnet, sondern von der Glaubwürdigkeit als Ganzes gesprochen und die liegt laut deiner Aussage "unter der eines Propaganda-Äffchens".




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich will als garnichts bezeichnet werden so einfach ist das, weder als westlicher Propaganda-boy noch als Putin-fan, oder Putinversteher, weil ich einfach nur über die Aspekte diskutieren möchte und eigentlich alles andere als Lust darauf habe hier dauernd mit irgendwelchen selbsternannten Paladin der einen oder anderen Seite defamierungen auszutauschen, wen ich das will kann ich auch Donald Trumph im US-TV zuschauen oder zu einer Kundgebung der NPD gehen.
> In beiden Fällen  interessieren diferenzierte Sichtweisen in etwa genausoviel wie hier hab ich oft den Eindruck.


Ja das merkt man. 
Warum diskutierst du dann nicht einfach über deine dir wichtigen Aspekte, statt hier ständig klarstellen zu wollen, dass du kein "Propaganda-boy" sein willst. Indem du einseitige Statements über Glaubwürdigkeit offen verbreitest, die andere Seite aber nur mit "Propagana-Äffchen" kritisierst, falls du dich da nicht gleich wieder herausredest, ist Propaganda, die du verbreitest!





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er hat aber nicht geschrieben ob seine Quellen Nachrichten waren, sondern nuch das es 1 Jahr Faktensachlage wären, folglich ist davon auszugehen das er, wie so oft, keine Quellen nennen will. Ansonsten hätte man nämlich auch schreiben können 1 Jahr Faktensachlage in den Nachrichten....
> Und vieleicht kam es falsch rüber wie ich es ausgedrückt habe, natürlich hab ich diese "These" Russland wolle den EU-Beitritt verhindern und deshalb habe man die Ukraine destabilisiert gehört, auch im Fernsehn und diversen Zeitungen. Aber wie ich auch schrieb, die Leute die diese These in den Raum gestellt haben waren meist alles andere als glaubwürdige Quellen dafür da sie meist für ihre sehr einseitige Meinung gegenüber Russland berüchtigt waren, also "Propaganda-Äffchen" waren.



Doch das hat er (indirekt)! 
Warum sonst hat er dich zweimal gefragt, ob du keine Nachrichten schaust?

Es scheint ja immer nur bei dir alles falsch rüber zu kommen, wann also fängst du damit an, dich nicht ständig herauszureden, sondern Dinge klar zu formulieren?
Muss ich jetzt Strohhalme ziehen, um zu wissen, ob du mit "Propaganda-Äffchen" jetzt den Mainstream meinst ... oder doch nur die Bild?  




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und dir auch ein willkommen in der realen Welt wo es auch noch einige wenige Menschen gibt die nicht allen Schrott glauben den Zeitungen und Medien in aller Welt ihnen erzählen wollen.



Jetzt hast du es mir aber so etwas von gegeben lol, dumm nur, dass ich nichts dergleichen abgestritten hatte.
Du schon!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das kam mal wieder falsch rüber, das "und so jemand darf hier frei posten" bezog sich eigentlich auf sein ganzes vergangens Verhalten und nicht darauf das er die Redewendung nicht kennt.
> Eine Redewendung nicht zu kennen ist nicht weiter schlimm, außer das man es dann vieleicht lassen sollte jemand anderen mit der gleichen Redewendung falsch anfahren zu wollen.



Du urteilst schon wieder darüber, was andere dürfen, du für dich aber als selbstverständlich ansiehst.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du machst es dir etwas zu einfach!
> Du sagst, dass du dein "Wissen" über die Ukraine aus den Nachrichten hast.  Doch woher weisst du, dass die "Nachrichten" immer stimmen? ...weil du daran glaubst?
> "Der Irak hatte Massenvernichtungswaffen!" Es gab nur "friedliche" Demonstranten auf dem Maidan!" "Es gibt keine Nazis in der Ukraine! Wir haben nachgesehen!"
> Das waren alles nachweislich Lügen! Warum belügt man uns? - Weil Menschen etwas glauben sollen, was nicht so ist!


???
Es war Teil meines Beitrages, den du hier gerade als deinen Beitrag verkaufst.




Und hier noch der kleine Lacher des Tages:

Die USA erkennen seit 1959 mit der jährlichen Unterschrift ihres Präsidenten des *PUBLIC  LAW 86 - 90 *die Unabhängigkeit und das Existenzrecht des Kosakenlandes an. 
Donezk und Lugansk sind die Kernländer des Kosakenlandes!
Warum hält sich die USA dann nicht an ihr eigenes Recht und unterstützt Kiew im Kampf gegen das Unabhängigkeitsbestreben dieser Region?

*US Congress and President Obama ?Officially? Recognize Donbass?: Public Law 86-90 (1959) | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization*


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Tja, manche sind halt wieder gleicher als andere.



Tja, willkommen auf der Welt, Donald Thrump und Till Schweiger sind auch gleicher als Du oder ich, weil beide haben mehr Geld, genauso wie Landgurken und Salatgurken immer gleicher sein werden als Gurken und Tomaten und ein Uli Hoeneß wird wegen seiner "Verdienste" für den deutschen Fussball wohl vor Gericht bei 30 mio. Euro Steuerhinterziehung immer gleicher sein als der Unternehmer der nur 500.000€ hinterzogen hat, den aber sonst niemand kennt.
Genauso dürfte ein Deutscher und ein US-Amerikanischer Einwohner wirtschaftlich gleicher sein sein als einer der beiden im Vergleich zu jemanden aus dem Kongo... 
So ist das Leben, schon ungerecht was?




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir langsam mal Gedanken darüber machen, warum dann vieles, was du schreibst so "falsch rüber kommt". Wenn du behemoth seine Meinung, was er als wahr ansieht, zubilligst, könntest du ihn nicht so kritisieren, wie du es gemacht hast!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Bis auf einge ganz wenige Spezies, Beam, behemoth und deine Wenigkeit, der das aus persöhnlicher Kränkung falsch verstehen will, um daraus einen Aufreißer zu machen, gibt es eigentlich wenig Leute die mich wirklich falsch verstehen und kommt es nur selten vor das ich mich zu undeutlich ausdrücke oder etwas ungünstig formuliere. Am ehsten passiert es dann wen die Texte mal länger ausfallen, was aber normal ist und nichts worüber ich mir Sorgen machen sollte...

Und meinethalber kann behemoth seine Meinung haben, aber vieleicht sollte er dann auch mal anderen ihre Meinung zugestehen, und seine Ansichten nicht als von Gott gegeben darlegen...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir etwas mehr Stil zugetraut.



Naja, du musst grade vom Stil reden wo du vermutlich nur so "angepisst" reagierst weil dir nicht passt das ich dich, klar als meine Meinung, mal negativ in einem Post als Beispiel genannt hatte und du jetzt meinst mir ans Bein "pinkeln" zu müssen.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oh wie geschickt formuliert, damit man bloß niemanden auf die Füße tritt - Andeutungen statt  Aussagen.  Wie praktisch, da man sich dann immer wieder herausreden kann. Kritik ist was anderes!



Ja schon dumm wen man mal als Beispiel, was ich klar gesagt habe meine persöhnliche Meinung ist, genannt wurde und seid dem angepisst reagiert nicht? 
Ach und Kritik üben bedeutet nicht alles und jeden zwanghaft kritiseren zu müssen, da käme man hier aus dem schreiben garnicht mehr raus, ich gehe natürlich nur auf das ein was mir persöhnlich wichtig ist, wie vermutlich alle hier, und vor allem renn ich nicht allen für persöhnliche Rachefeldzüge unter dem Banner der Kritik her, so wie du grade. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder drehst du dich!
> Wie gut, dass unsere Öffentlich Rechtlichen Medien (z.B. Deutsche Welle)  keine Nähe zum Staat, nicht die gleiche Finanzierung haben und keine  Propaganda betreiben.
> Das wir dort geziehlt angelogen wurden, wissen wir.
> Wo aber bleibt der Nachweis von dir, dass RT in Faktenaussagen gelogen hat?!



Nö, ich habe es nur vertieft und ich habe auch nie behauptet das es in Deutschland keine Medien gäbe Nachrichten bringen die schon propagandistische Züge haben, so extrem wie es teilweise bei RT, oder auch amerikanischen Sendern ist, ist es in Deutschland dann aber doch ehr selten, außer man liest bestimmte fragwürdige Blätter wie die Bild, B.Z, oder dergleichen...

Und was RT Zudichtungen und Erfindungen zu Nachrichten angeht, hier mal nur ein paar wenige Beispiele dafür:

Die LÃ¼gen von Russlands neuem deutschen Propagandasender RT



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass du dich mit etwas brüstest, was man jetzt auch zugeben "darf". Unsere Medien haben inzwischen ja zugegeben, dass doch nicht alle Demonstranten des Maidan friedich waren.
> Du hast aber RT  nicht als propagandistisch bezeichnet, sondern von der Glaubwürdigkeit als Ganzes gesprochen und die liegt laut deiner Aussage "unter der eines Propaganda-Äffchens".



Wo brüste ich mich damit, ich habe nur gesagt das ich es damals schon, als es hier Thema war, angesprochen habe das auf dem Maidan nicht nur friedliche Blumenkinder saßen sondern auch gewalttäige Aktionen stattfanden, du drehst es dir also grade selbst nur so wie du es gerne möchtest...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja das merkt man.
> Warum diskutierst du dann nicht einfach über deine dir wichtigen Aspekte, statt hier ständig klarstellen zu wollen, dass du kein "Propaganda-boy" sein willst. Indem du einseitige Statements über Glaubwürdigkeit offen verbreitest, die andere Seite aber nur mit "Propagana-Äffchen" kritisierst, falls du dich da nicht gleich wieder herausredest, ist Propaganda, die du verbreitest!


Tja, weil das leider oft nicht geht, den es gibt hier leider immer wieder Leute die bei abweichenden Meinungen und Quellen meinen Leute in bestimmte Lager stecken zu wollen, seien es dann russische fanboys, oder fanboys der usa, oder nazis, oder politisch ungebildete Menschen, oder Rassisten, oder weiß der Geier was, Liste ist lang. 
Und frag dich mal warum diskutierst du nicht einfach zum Thema sondern ist es dir wichtig was andere über deine Posts halten und führst dann auch noch persöhnliche Feldzüge gegen diese Leute wen sie deine Posts nicht mögen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Doch das hat er (indirekt)!
> Warum sonst hat er dich zweimal gefragt, ob du keine Nachrichten schaust?


Das könnte man so interpretieren, genauso naheliegend ist aber auch das er die Aussage nur als Verallgemeinerung dafür benutzt um seinen Gegenüber als politisch ungebildet hinzustellen, was eigentlich sogar näher liegt betrachtet man was er zuor schon so vom Stapel gelassen hat...




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du es mir aber so etwas von gegeben lol, dumm nur, dass ich nichts dergleichen abgestritten hatte.
> Du schon!


Ach ja hab ich, wäre mir neu, kannst du sicher belegen....



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du urteilst schon wieder darüber, was andere dürfen, du für dich aber als selbstverständlich ansiehst.


Nein, ich habe nicht. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung in Form eines Rates gesagt, *das er es vieleicht lassen sollte*, das bedeutet nicht das er es lassen muss. Genauso hab ich dabei kein Urteil über ihn gefällt, oder was ist daran ein Urteil für dich?
Das ich vorher sage das jemand wie er, der dauernd die Leute anmacht, als politisch verblendet und dumm hinstellst hier diskutieren darf? Andere wurden schon für weniger hier abgemahnt, von der Moderation, oder gesperrt, darauf bezieht sich das.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es war Teil meines Beitrages, den du hier gerade als deinen Beitrag verkaufst.


Ich hab hier garnichts als meinen Beitrag verkauft, du hast am Ende deines Posts eine Frage gestellt ich habe auf diese Frage meine Meinung in Form einer Antwort gegeben, aber keine Sorge, wie schon in der Vergangenheit werden sich Antworten von mir auf den Inhalt deiner Posts ehr in Grenzen halten, weil sie mich meistens ehr nicht interessieren.


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen auf der Welt, Donald Thrump und Till Schweiger sind auch gleicher als Du oder ich, weil beide haben mehr Geld, genauso wie Landgurken und Salatgurken immer gleicher sein werden als Gurken und Tomaten und ein Uli Hoeneß wird wegen seiner "Verdienste" für den deutschen Fussball wohl vor Gericht bei 30 mio. Euro Steuerhinterziehung immer gleicher sein als der Unternehmer der nur 500.000€ hinterzogen hat, den aber sonst niemand kennt.
> Genauso dürfte ein Deutscher und ein US-Amerikanischer Einwohner wirtschaftlich gleicher sein sein als einer der beiden im Vergleich zu jemanden aus dem Kongo...
> So ist das Leben, schon ungerecht was?



Wenn du dich über zu wenig Geld, zu wenig "Verdienste" und dass du nicht ungestraft Steuern hinterziehen kannst, aufregen wolltest, ist dieser Thread denkbar ungeeignet und am Thema vorbei.
Lernst du sicher auch noch!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bis auf einge ganz wenige Spezies, Beam, behemoth und deine Wenigkeit, der das aus persöhnlicher Kränkung falsch verstehen will, um daraus einen Aufreißer zu machen, gibt es eigentlich wenig Leute die mich wirklich falsch verstehen und kommt es nur selten vor das ich mich zu undeutlich ausdrücke oder etwas ungünstig formuliere. Am ehsten passiert es dann wen die Texte mal länger ausfallen, was aber normal ist und nichts worüber ich mir Sorgen machen sollte...



Eines sagst du mit deinen Unterstellungen sehr deutlich aus: Du kannst mit Kritik nicht gut umgehen! 
Was hat dir Beam in diesem Thread, der hier schon seit Monaten nichts mehr geschrieben hat, denn getan, dass du ihn hier anprangern musst? Oh stimmt ja, er weiß ja davon nichts und kann sich so nicht verteidigen. Wie mutig von dir!
Und wie erwartet gab es keine Antwort, wen du nun mit "Propaganda-Äffchen" meintest! Oh sag bloß, du hast ein Geheimnis! Wie süß!
Und anstatt zuzugeben, dass du zu feige zum Antworten bist, da du dich ja so festlegen müsstest und dich dann nicht mehr  herausreden kannst, musst du mir unterstellen, dass ich "persönlich gekränkt" bin und falsch verstehen will...
Peinlich, dass du so ein Trauerspiel darum  machst, statt einfach zu antworten!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und meinethalber kann behemoth seine Meinung haben, aber vieleicht sollte er dann auch mal anderen ihre Meinung zugestehen, und seine Ansichten nicht als von Gott gegeben darlegen...



Wahrscheinlich ist dir in deiner Selbstverherrlichung nicht mal aufgefallen, dass es überhaupt nicht um behemoth "Meinung" im Speziellen ging, sondern dass es nicht sein kann, dass du für das selbe Verhalten behemoth in den Dreck ziehst und dich selbst in den Himmel lobst!
Wie kann es aber auch sein, dass behemoth dir genauso widersprochen hat, wie du ihm. 
Hatte dich dieses Streitgespräch etwa überfordert?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, du musst grade vom Stil reden wo du vermutlich nur so "angepisst" reagierst weil dir nicht passt das ich dich, klar als meine Meinung, mal negativ in einem Post als Beispiel genannt hatte und du jetzt meinst mir ans Bein "pinkeln" zu müssen.



Jetzt wird es also niveaulos. 
So verhält sich jemand, der keine Argumente mehr hat! 
Das muss dir ja schon länger auf der Seele brennen, dass du mich damals nicht klein bekommen hast. Durch deine grottenhafte "Informationspolitik" und deiner daraus folgenden Diskussionsverweigerung standest du doch dumm da. 
Und da wirkt es doch schon affig, Amon und schlumpi als "linke Stimmungsmacher zu bezeichnen, die anderen das Hirn vernebeln" und dann Todesangst davor zu haben, selbst als etwas bezeichnet zu werden!
Aber sprich dich ruhig aus! 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja schon dumm wen man mal als Beispiel, was ich klar gesagt habe meine persöhnliche Meinung ist, genannt wurde und seid dem angepisst reagiert nicht?
> Ach und Kritik üben bedeutet nicht alles und jeden zwanghaft kritiseren zu müssen, da käme man hier aus dem schreiben garnicht mehr raus, ich gehe natürlich nur auf das ein was mir persöhnlich wichtig ist, wie vermutlich alle hier, und vor allem renn ich nicht allen für persöhnliche Rachefeldzüge unter dem Banner der Kritik her, so wie du grade.



Es war dir also sooo wichtig?! ...und du wirfst mir "einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug" vor???  LOL




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe es nur vertieft und ich habe auch nie behauptet das es in Deutschland keine Medien gäbe Nachrichten bringen die schon propagandistische Züge haben, so extrem wie es teilweise bei RT, oder auch amerikanischen Sendern ist, ist es in Deutschland dann aber doch ehr selten, außer man liest bestimmte fragwürdige Blätter wie die Bild, B.Z, oder dergleichen...
> 
> Und was RT Zudichtungen und Erfindungen zu Nachrichten angeht, hier mal nur ein paar wenige Beispiele dafür:
> 
> Die LÃ¼gen von Russlands neuem deutschen Propagandasender RT



RT existiert seit 2005 und du findest nichts anderes als dieses Blabla??? LOL
Wo sind die riesigen Lügen des abgrundtief niederträchtigen aggressiven Putin, der die ganze Welt bedroht???
Wenn du mit solchem Blödsinn, den die Bild wahrscheinlich in jeder täglichen Ausgabe zusammenbastelt, RT die Glaubwürdigkeit absprechen willst, ging das schon mal in die Hose.

...und sich ernsthaft nur auf das kleine und billig produzierte RT Deutsch zu beziehen, wo doch Russia Today International den eigentlichen Ton angibt, finde ich lustig.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo brüste ich mich damit, ich habe nur gesagt das ich es damals schon, als es hier Thema war, angesprochen habe das auf dem Maidan nicht nur friedliche Blumenkinder saßen sondern auch gewalttäige Aktionen stattfanden, du drehst es dir also grade selbst nur so wie du es gerne möchtest...



Dann verbreitest du hier also bewußt Propaganda von RT, die laut deiner Aussage unglaubwürdiger als "Propaganda-Äffchen" sind - oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
Übrigends es waren andere, die sich damals das Recht erkämpfen mussten, von "gewaltsamen Demonstranten vom Maidan" sprechen zu dürften, damit du dich dann viel später gefahrlos dazu äußern konntest!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, weil das leider oft nicht geht, den es gibt hier leider immer wieder Leute die bei abweichenden Meinungen und Quellen meinen Leute in bestimmte Lager stecken zu wollen, seien es dann russische fanboys, oder fanboys der usa, oder nazis, oder politisch ungebildete Menschen, oder Rassisten, oder weiß der Geier was, Liste ist lang.




Du bist ja so dagegen, in etwas eingeordnet zu werden, nimmst dir aber das Recht heraus, andere einzuordnen.
behemoth - wessen Geistes Kind du bist
behemoth, Beam und ich - Spezies
Propaganda-Äffchen steht noch offen
ich - persönlich gekränkt, der mit Absicht alles falsch verstehen will
ich - der Angepisste
ich - auf einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug
ich - auf persönlichem Feldzug gegen Leute, die meine Posts nicht mögen
 Amon und ich - linke Stimmungsmacher, die anderen Leuten das Hirn vernebeln

 In deinem Wahn fällt dir das irgendwie nicht einmal auf!





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und frag dich mal warum diskutierst du nicht einfach zum Thema sondern ist es dir wichtig was andere über deine Posts halten und führst dann auch noch persöhnliche Feldzüge gegen diese Leute wen sie deine Posts nicht mögen?



...und das wäre jetzt der Punkt, wo du deine Verschwörungstheorien beweisen müsstest.
Ich warte!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das könnte man so interpretieren, genauso naheliegend ist aber auch das er die Aussage nur als Verallgemeinerung dafür benutzt um seinen Gegenüber als politisch ungebildet hinzustellen, was eigentlich sogar näher liegt betrachtet man was er zuor schon so vom Stapel gelassen hat...



Der einfachste Weg wäre gewesen, ihn zu fragen, bevor du schon wieder etwas deutest!





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ja hab ich, wäre mir neu, kannst du sicher belegen....





			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Außer einigen anti-russischen und pro-westlichen Propaganda-Äffchen, die  kaum mehr Glaubwürdigkeit als Russia Today in der Sache Ukraine  besitzen *hab ich das noch nirgends gehört, weder in den öffentlich  rechtlichen Medien, noch in Zeitungen, noch in Diskusionsrunden, noch in  halbwegs glaubhaften und um minimale Neutralität bemühten Artikeln des  Internets*, nur solche Leute wie Du kommen mit solchen Märchen um die  Ecke, die du als Fakten verkaufen willst, die Du aber nicht einmal  glaubhaft belegen kannst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und du willst mir jetzt wirklich unterstellen, dass ich gekränkt bin, weil du meine Beiträge nicht magst? 
Eine Aussage von mir und du wirfst deine Meinung über Bord, "um  wieder im Strom zu schwimmen", aber nein, du drehst und wendest dich ja  nicht! 





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe nicht. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung in Form eines Rates gesagt, *das er es vieleicht lassen sollte*, das bedeutet nicht das er es lassen muss. Genauso hab ich dabei kein Urteil über ihn gefällt, oder was ist daran ein Urteil für dich?
> Das ich vorher sage das jemand wie er, der dauernd die Leute anmacht, als politisch verblendet und dumm hinstellst hier diskutieren darf? Andere wurden schon für weniger hier abgemahnt, von der Moderation, oder gesperrt, darauf bezieht sich das.



Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen???
Ehrlich jetzt?
Aber hey, wir können auch die Moderation mit entscheiden lassen, wenn dies dein Wunsch ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und nochmal,* OMG*, du hast nicht mal verstanden was "wessen geistes Kind  du bist" bedeutet und worauf es sich bezog *und sowas darf hier im  Diskusionbereich frei posten, das echt irgendwie arm..*.


Ich denke nicht, dass irgend jemand hier im Forum auch mit großer Fantasie und viel gutem Willen*, *dies* "in Form eines Rates"* werten kann.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man belügt Menschen um sie von dem eigenen Standpunkt, der eigenen Sache  zu überzeugen, um es als rechtmäßig hinzustellen Dinge zu tun die  ethisch, moralisch, politisch und menschlich vieleicht äußerst  fragwürdig sind, so wie Menschen für Atombombentest umzusiedeln, in  andere Länder aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen einzufallen,  Länder zu  belügen um dort eine Militärpräsenz zu rechtfertigen, unbequeme  Machthaber zu töten, Menschen gezielt in allen Belangen zu überwachen,  Terroristen zu unterstützen, Moslems auf Verdacht Terroristen zu sein zu  entführen, wegzusperren und zu foltern, politische Gegner zu ermorden  und unzählige Dinge mehr.
> Meist geschieht das um die Interessen einiger weniger durchzusetzen und  halt weil man es auf anderen, legaleren, Wegen wohl nicht  könnte.



Das hast du aber fein gemacht! 
Schön, dass du behemoth das auch noch einmal auf "schwer" erklärt hast.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. August 2015)

Ach Leute ist das wirklich nötig? Bisher lief es hier im Thread doch trotz hitziger Debatte und unterschiedlichen Meinungen im Großen und Ganzen ordentlich.

Wenn ihr Probleme habt, schreibt euch doch PNs.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach Leute ist das wirklich nötig? Bisher lief es hier im Thread doch trotz hitziger Debatte und unterschiedlichen Meinungen im Großen und Ganzen ordentlich.
> 
> Wenn ihr Probleme habt, schreibt euch doch PNs.



Ich schreib dazu auch nichts mehr, sein rumgeheule ist keinen weiteren Post wert...

@Topic:
Tja, das Propagandarad zwischen Ukraine und den Seperatisten dreht sich weiter.
Die ukrainische Regierung hat Gestern  bekannt gegeben das wohl rund 400 Seperatisten unterstützt von schweren Kriegsgerät Stellungen der ukrainischen Armee nahe der Stadt Mariupol angegriffen haben sollen, aber zurückgeschlagen worden seien.
Die Seperatisten wiederum bezichtigen die ukrainische Regierung der Lüge und werfen ihrerseits der ukrainischen Armee vor Stellungen der Seperatisten massiv beschossen zu haben.
Sicher ist wohl nur das es zu Scharmützeln in der Region gekommen ist, wer nun wie angefangen hat und das Ausmaß scheinen aber mal wieder nicht ermittelbar.

Unsere Medien nutzen das hingegen mal wieder, um das Sommerloch zu stopfen und weil die News eigentlich nichts wirklich neues ist und dazu den Spekulazius raus zu kramen und zu spekulieren das die Rebellen eine neue Offensive in der Region planen könnten. (N-TV)

Quellen:

1) Spiegel: Ukraine meldet heftige Kämpfe nahe Mariupol - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
2) N-TV: Neue Gefechte im Osten der Ukraine: Ukraine fÃ¼rchtet um Mariupol - n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass der Ukraine von Seiten der EU gesagt wurde, entweder unsere Freihandelszone oder die mit Russland, aber nicht beide zusammen.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, die EU liefert keine fossilen Rohstoffe für den ukrainischen Energiesektor, Russland schon. Ergo hatte Russland einfach bessere Argumente.
> 
> Das ist ganz normale Diplomatie.



Wenn man bestehende Preisabsprachen über essentielle Rohstofflieferungen als Reaktion auf andere Abkommen, die gar nichts mit diesem Rohstoffmarkt zu tun haben, ändern möchte, dann ist das keine normale Diplomatie, sondern Erpressung. Und es wirft die für ein Volk wichtige Frage auf, ob man sich dem Erpresser noch weiter anähern, sich noch weiter in Abhängigkeit begeben und dafür ein brauchbares Angebot von anderer Seite her ausschlagen möchte.

Yanukowitsch und seine Partei haben diese Frage mit "yeah, machen wir so, Russland ist cool" beantwortet. Diejenigen, deren Interessen damit vertreten werden sollten -das ukrainische Volk- haben dem nächsten Kandidaten, den Yanukowitschs Partei zur Wahl gestellt hat, ganze 3% gegeben...
Nicht einmal die Politik der FDP hat derart viele Wähler auf einmal vergrämt.



> Die Krim hat sich selbst für Unabhängig erklärt,



Korrektur: Ein kleiner Kreis prorussischer Politiker, angeführt von einem Wahlverlierer, hat sich selbst zum Herrscher gekrönt und dann die Unabhängigkeit ausgerufen.
"Die Krim" wie in "Die Bevölkerung der Krim" wurde vor -mit russischen Kriegswaffen- vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht alles was RT schreibt ist gelogen, vieles aber gerne überzogen oder aber auf einen bestimmten Blickwinkel reduziert, Propaganda halt und darüber wurde hier auch schon ausgibig diskutiert.
> RT steht dem Kremel sehr nahe



Russia Today "steht dem Kreml" nicht "nahe". Russia Today gehört dem Kreml und untersteht dem russischen Ministerium für Massenmedium (gerne auch als Propaganda-Ministerium bezeichnet, auch wenn das nicht die wortgemäße Übersetzung ist - aber in Deutschland gibt es halt kein Gegenstück). Mit unabängiger Berichterstattung hat das in etwas so viel zu tun, wie Radio Vatikan oder AFN, selbst der Deutschlandfunk ist unabhängiger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man bestehende Preisabsprachen über essentielle Rohstofflieferungen als Reaktion auf andere Abkommen, die gar nichts mit diesem Rohstoffmarkt zu tun haben, ändern möchte, dann ist das keine normale Diplomatie, sondern Erpressung. Und es wirft die für ein Volk wichtige Frage auf, ob man sich dem Erpresser noch weiter anähern, sich noch weiter in Abhängigkeit begeben und dafür ein brauchbares Angebot von anderer Seite her ausschlagen möchte.



Aber ist die Aussage von Seiten der EU, entweder unser Angebot oder das von Russland nicht genauso eine Erpressung? Welche Erpressung ist da nun schlimmer?

Zumal man mit russischem Gas im Winter heizen kann, mit den schönen Worten der EU nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yanukowitsch und seine Partei haben diese Frage mit "yeah, machen wir so, Russland ist cool" beantwortet. Diejenigen, deren Interessen damit vertreten werden sollten -das ukrainische Volk- haben dem nächsten Kandidaten, den Yanukowitschs Partei zur Wahl gestellt hat, ganze 3% gegeben...
> Nicht einmal die Politik der FDP hat derart viele Wähler auf einmal vergrämt.



Nachdem Janukowtisch undemokratisch aus dem Amt enthoben wurde. Man hätte ja auch einfach bis zur nächsten regulären Wahl warten können.

Aber das kann man ja den "Demokraten" vom Maidan nicht zumuten, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrektur: Ein kleiner Kreis prorussischer Politiker, angeführt von einem Wahlverlierer, hat sich selbst zum Herrscher gekrönt und dann die Unabhängigkeit ausgerufen.
> "Die Krim" wie in "Die Bevölkerung der Krim" wurde vor -mit russischen Kriegswaffen- vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.



Das Parlament der Krim hat entsprechende Beschlüsse gefasst. Und ein Referendum hat das betätigt.

Wie ging nochmal das Referendum im Kosovo aus? Ach da gabs keins, da wurde die Verletzung der territorialen Integrität Serbiens einfach in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

Ich bin ein linker Stimmungsmacher der anderen das Hirn vernebelt? Also irgendwie bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt...


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. August 2015)

Vergessen wir mal kurze Krim. Die hat sich durch ein Referendum an Russland angegliedert.

Was jedoch nicht auf andere Teile der Ukraine zu trifft. Und dort liefert Russland oder Russlandnahe Staaten Waffen und Soldaten hin. 

Dieser Bürgerkrieg dient nur dazu die Ukraine zu destabilisieren und soweit zu verkleinern das sie zusammenbricht. 

Dies gab es in Europa schon einmal. Und es ging nicht gut aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ist die Aussage von Seiten der EU, entweder unser Angebot oder das von Russland nicht genauso eine Erpressung? Welche Erpressung ist da nun schlimmer?



Bitte lese noch einmal mein Post. Beide Seiten haben angebote für zusätzliche wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit gemacht, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen. Das ist fair (bzw. wie fair das jeweilige Angebot ist, müssen halt die Ukrainer entscheiden)
Als die Regierung zu einem von beiden Angeboten tendierte, hat die andere Seite zusätzlich mit einer existenzbedrohenden Einschränkung bestehender Kooperation reagiert, obwohl diese sich mit ganz anderen Themen, als die möglichen beiden Abkommen beschäftigten. Diese Verknüpfung war Erpressung.



> Das Parlament der Krim hat entsprechende Beschlüsse gefasst.



Es gab auf der Krim weder ein Parlament, dass für einen derartigen Beschluss demokratisch legitimiert war, noch haben die demokratisch gewählten Vertreter der Krimbevölkerung eine Sitzung abgehalten, noch hat der Teil der Krim-Politiker, die sich unter undemokratischer Führung getroffen haben, eine formgemäße Sitzung abgehalten (Stichwort: Waffen in der Hand von -je nach Interpretation- Invasionstruppen oder paramilitärischen Kriminellen- vor und im Sitzungssaal).
Es gibt somit keinerlei demokratisch legitimierte Beschlüsse zur Abspaltung, seitdem die prorussische Partei bei der letzten nach internationalen Standards abgehaltenen Wahl grandios scheiterte.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Vergessen wir mal kurze Krim. Die hat sich durch ein Referendum an Russland angegliedert.
> 
> Was jedoch nicht auf andere Teile der Ukraine zu trifft. Und dort liefert Russland oder Russlandnahe Staaten Waffen und Soldaten hin.



"Wurde angegliedert" ist die deutlich bessere Formulierung. Zum Zeitpunkt der Show-Veranstaltung unterstanden die Krim und alle ihre Bewohner der Herrschaft russischer Militärtruppen.

Und im Gegensatz zur Situation in der Ostukraine wurde dies auch von beiden Seiten zugegeben, weshalb wir ohne Streit über Fakten deren Bewertung diskutieren können.

In der Ostukraine stehen dagegen weiterhin zwei Behauptungen gegenüber:
a) Heldenhafte Patrioten der wahren Ukraine (die Russen werden wollen) führen mit einer handvoll gefundener Waffen erfolgreich einen Krieg gegen die versammelten Nazi-Streitkräfte der EUSNATO, wobei sie sich im Rahmen von Waffenstillständen so erfolgreich verteidigen, dass sie die Frontlinie immer weiter nach vorn verschieben können.
b) Russland hat die Finger im Spiel und es gelangen mehr als nur Nahrungsmittel in die Ostukraine.

Leider gibt es hier im Thread unter den vielfältigen Vertreten von b) keinen Diskussionsbedarf und unter den zahlreichen Vertretern von a) eine unerschütterbare Sicherheit, dass sie die ultimative Wahrheit aus Youtube und russischen Staatsmedien kennen, weswegen jede weitere Diskussion überflüssig ist 




> Dieser Bürgerkrieg dient nur dazu die Ukraine zu destabilisieren und soweit zu verkleinern das sie zusammenbricht.
> 
> Dies gab es in Europa schon einmal. Und es ging nicht gut aus.



Verkleinern scheint nicht das Ziel zu sein. Putin hat die Aufnahmegesuche ausdrücklich abgelehnt. Aber schwächen, vor allem ein Exempel statuieren und den Westen ins offene Messer laufen zu lassen, das könnte durchaus das Ziel sein. Und dafür reicht es, die Ukraine über längere Zeit in einem Ausnahmezustand zu lassen, den sie sich schlicht nicht leisten kann. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass der entstehende Hass innerhalb der Bevölkerung auf lange Sicht Fortschritte in der Gegend unmöglich machen wird (vergl. naher Osten).


----------



## JePe (14. August 2015)

Mal wieder verkehrte Welt bei Radio Moskau:

Donbass: Kiew plant Grossoffensive

Woher die Information stammt, wird nicht beantwortet. Dafuer ist vor allem die zweite Haelfte des Artikels ein Edelstein aus der Schatulle des Propaganda"journalismus":

_„Fuer Kiew ist der Angriff auf die Aufstaendischen in Mariupol vorteilhaft, weil die Kraefte der Volksrepublik Donezk nur ein kleines Gebiet an der Kueste kontrollieren, bis zur russischen Grenze ist es nur ein Katzensprung", so der russische Militaerexperte Juri Netkatschew._

Angriff auf die Aufstaendischen in Mariupol ... ? Die Stadt ist (noch) nicht in der Hand der (pro)russischen Rebellen. "Vorteilhaft" ist folgerichtig ein Angriff der Aufstaendischen gegen die Regierungstruppen in Mariupol, weil diese so das von ihnen kontrollierte Gebiet an der Kueste vergroessern und die Distanz zur russischen Grenze verkuerzen koennten.

Das ist wenn schon nicht dem Schreiberling des Artikels, so doch immerhin dem von ihm zitierten "Militaerexperten" bewusst:

_Ihm zufolge ist Mariupol fuer die Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk ein strategisch wichtiger Punkt am Asowschen Meer. Erobern die Aufstaendischen diese Hafenstadt, hat die ukrainische Marine keinen Zugang mehr zu diesem Meer. _

Merke:

Mariupol soll und wird wohl auch eingenommen werden. So wuerde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Kiew schwaechen und einen unkontrollierbaren Korridor zwischen von (pro)russischen Aufstaendischen kontrolliertem Territorium und Russland schaffen.

Passend dazu diese Meldung der SMM der OSZE:

_On its first day of flying – since a jamming incident on 22 July which caused the destruction of another SMM unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) and its camera – an SMM UAV experienced what the SMM assesses as severe military-grade video signal and Global Positioning System (GPS) jamming in numerous areas east, north-east, north and west of government-controlled Mariupol (100km south of Donetsk). Both camera-feed and control over the vehicle were affected._ (Klick!)

Irgendjemand ist dort wohl kamerascheu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2015)

Da war der zuständige Regierungsbeamte wohl im Urlaub, dass ein Artikel über einen "Angriff" der "Aufständigen" durchrutschen konnte. Natürlich waren die heldenhafter Beschützer der wahren ukrainischen Regierung gezwungen, sich gegen Nazis zu verteidigen!


----------



## xNeo92x (17. August 2015)

Es hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der OSCE wird der Zutritt von "Separatisten" verweigert... So sieht es wirklich aus: Wütende Bürger, die sie beschimpfen, weil die OSCE nen Scheiß macht und nur irgendwelche Hirngespinste aus zig Kilometer Entfernung berichten. 
Der Vorschlag von einer Frau, mal bei ihnen zu Hause zu bleiben und mal zuzusehen von wo die Bomben und Raketen wirklich kommen und wie es ist, sich im Keller verstecken zu müssen, klingt da schon ziemlich vernünftig.
?????????????


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. August 2015)

Gibt es auch eine englische Quelle. Mein Russisch ist leider (wie bestimmt bei 99% der anderen Thread Teilnehmer ) nicht wirklich existent


----------



## xNeo92x (17. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine englische Quelle. Mein Russisch ist leider (wie bestimmt bei 99% der anderen Thread Teilnehmer ) nicht wirklich existent



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Aufnahmen jemals in den Westen gelangen? Das würde man sofort sperren und löschen.
Kannst dir ja jemanden suchen der auch russisch kann und dir das gesagte bestätigen kann.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine englische Quelle. Mein Russisch ist leider (wie bestimmt bei 99% der anderen Thread Teilnehmer ) nicht wirklich existent


Selbst auf Englisch ist es nicht gehaltvoller. ok.ru ist ein russischer YT/G+/FB-Verschnitt und zu dem was da verlinkt wurde, passt mal wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Aufnahmen jemals in den Westen gelangen? Das würde man sofort sperren und löschen.
> Kannst dir ja jemanden suchen der auch russisch kann und dir das gesagte bestätigen kann.


Und woran willst du dann den Wahrheitsgehalt festlegen? 

Hat die OSZE zu diesen Vorwürfen schon Stellung bezogen?

Denn auch das gehört dazu. Stellungnahmen einzuziehen. Egal ob die sagen das ist Bullshit. 

Ich suche meine Quellen so aus, das sie meist 

a Verständlich für Deutsche sind (Deutsche oder englischsprachige Quellen)
Und b bei Beschuldigungen immer auch eine Stellungnahme dabei ist. 

Alles andere ist einseitig und und nicht förderlich für eine Disskusion.


----------



## JePe (17. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Es hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert(...)



Stimmt. Wenn man sich die Jubelposts auf rtdeutsch, sputniknews  & Co. so durchliest, fuehlt man sich in der Tat verblueffend an Wunderwaffengefasel a la Goebbels und die Weltverschwoerungsparolen des  Voelkischen Beobachters erinnert. Einfach "Juden" mit "Westen" ersetzen.  Wenn ueberhaupt.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass solche Aufnahmen jemals in den Westen gelangen?



Wird dieses Forum in Inguschetien gehostet?

Wie ueberpruefst Du eigentlich die Authenzitaet solcher Aufnahmen? Hinterfragst Du sie ueberhaupt?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Das würde man sofort sperren und löschen.



Steht Dein nicht gesperrter / geloeschter Post nicht im Widerspruch zu dieser Verschwoerungstheorie?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja jemanden suchen der auch russisch kann und dir das gesagte bestätigen kann.



Darauf wette ich.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und woran willst du dann den Wahrheitsgehalt festlegen?



An der Kompatibilitaet zu seinem Welt- und Feindbild.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hat die OSZE zu diesen Vorwürfen schon Stellung bezogen?



Zu welchen "Vorwuerfen" soll die OSZE - der auch Russland angehoert -  denn Stellung nehmen? Den Fantasmen irgendwelcher namenloser Figuren  im Internet? Die haben Besseres zu tun.


----------



## JePe (18. August 2015)

Ex-"Bloggerin" verklagt Trollfabrik.

Spricht wohl fuer sich selbst.


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. August 2015)

Russische Trolle stÃ¶ren US-Geheimdienste | Telepolis

Erklärt wohl einiges.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. August 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Russische Trolle stÃ¶ren US-Geheimdienste | Telepolis
> 
> Erklärt wohl einiges.



GEZ-Propaganda: Die Lüge von einer "Troll-Fabrik" in Russland | StatusQuo NEWS

Das auch.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Steht Dein nicht gesperrter / geloeschter Post nicht im Widerspruch zu dieser Verschwoerungstheorie?



Ich meinte damit, dass es nicht in den offiziellen Sendern verfügbar sein wird. ARD, ZDF usw.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jeSWN7-Zb3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzhNa2uyEKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-P1SQXrOMzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> statusquo-news.de/gez-propaganda-die-luege-von-einer-troll-fabrik-in-russland/
> 
> Das auch.


Oh wow. Ein Blog wo Werbung für Pegada/Endgame, Pegida und die Wahnwichtel gemacht wird, wirres Gefassel über eine angeblich nicht vorhandene Verfassung in Deutschland erscheint und als Krönung des Ganzen:


> Die Besatzung muss weg. Wir müssen aus der NATO raus, aus der EU raus, aus dem Euro raus. Wir müssen neutral werden, eine Verfassung muss her. Notfalls müssen wir uns der Besatzungsmacht USA hier in der BRD entgegenstellen und sie aktiv bekämpfen, wenn sich das nicht vermeiden lässt. Bis dahin müssen wir Deutsche Russland Millionen Bittbriefe zur tätigen Hilfe gesendet haben! Man kann Putin direkt Briefe (en.kremlin.ru – Brief direkt an den Präsidenten) schreiben.
> statusquo-news.de/europaeische-union-die-vorsaetzliche-zerstoerung-von-identitaeten-voelkern-und-vielfalt/


Ja das sind wirklich seriöse Quellen... Nicht. Das ist auf der selben Stufe wie auf Altermedia, Kopp und Konsorten zu verlinken. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass es nicht in den offiziellen Sendern verfügbar sein wird. ARD, ZDF usw.


Anna-News/News-Front, die Seite vom "hochseriösen" Marat Musin.


> Die  Rede ist von Marat Musin (s. Foto), der seit Monaten für das syrische  Regime aktiv ist. In den deutschen Blogs der Verschwörungsszene wird  Musin als unabhängiger Journalist dargestellt, der lediglich aus der  Region berichten würde. Interviews mit dem Fernsehsender „Russia Today”  und sein Weblog „ANNA-News”, der sich der „Wahrheit” verschrieben hat,  verstärken diesen Eindruck noch. Doch Marat Musin ist kein unabhängiger  Journalist, sondern stellvertretender Vorsitzender eines  Solidaritäts-Komitees, in dem auch Holocaustleugner und Islamisten aktiv  sind.


planet dissi | Marat Musin



> Marat  Musin ist der Typ hinter ANNA news, Vladimirskaya 2-ya ul 59/39-21,  Moskau, der übelsten Propagandalügenseite, die Russland aufzubieten  hat.


https://kosmologelei.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/der-dokumentor/

Welch großer Verlust für die Menschheit, dass deren Fakes nicht gesendet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z28LET (19. August 2015)

Alter Schwede, soweit kommts noch, dass wir Bittbriefe an die USA oder Russland senden müssen.... 

Europa obsiegt!


----------



## JePe (20. August 2015)

*Das Ende ist nah*

Neues aus der wunderbaren Welt von rtdeutsch ...

Der Deutsche Bauernverband hat am 18. August folgende Pressemitteilung veroeffentlicht:

Preiseinbrueche kosten ein Drittel der landwirtschaftlichen Einkommen.

Im ganzen Artikel findet sich kein noch so winziger Hinweis, dass es sich dabei um Folgen russischer Embargos handeln wuerde.

Davon laesst man sich in der Pressestelle des Kreml aber nicht die Laune vermiesen und nach dem dritten Glas kommt dann diese Meldung heraus:

Russland-Sanktionen und Duerre - Lage deutscher Landwirte mehr als angespannt.

Und im Text laesst man es dann so richtig krachen:

_Insbesondere der deutsche Landwirtschaftssektor leidet unter Russlands Lebensmittelembargo, das als Reaktion auf die EU-Sanktionen erlassen wurde. Nun fordern die Landwirte, dass der Steuerzahler einspringen solle, da die konfrontative EU-Politik gegenueber Russland sie von einem ihrer wichtigsten Exportmaerkte abgeschnitten hat.(...)Hinzu kommt, dass das russische Lebensmittelembargo die deutsche Bauernschaft dazu zwingt, den heimischen Markt mit Produkten und Erzeugnissen geradezu zu ueberschwemmen._

Quellen? Nachpruefbare Zahlen? Aber nicht doch. Ein Link zur Pressemitteilung des DBV muss genuegen - darauf hoffend, dass kaum jemand ihn anlicken und den Schmu bemerken wird und die Jubelperser sich lieber von Radio Moskau berieseln lassen.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. August 2015)

Erwischt: ?Putin-Troll-Aussteigerin? entpuppt sich als Agent von Soros und der CIA-nahen NED -- Puppenspieler -- Sott.net


----------



## JePe (23. August 2015)

... in Deutschland haette sie Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen und einen Anwalt ihrer Wahl mandatieren koennen; in Russland war die Auswahl womoeglich kleiner und sie auf Hilfe von aussen angewiesen. Trifft das am Ende eher eine Aussage ueber die Verhaeltnisse in Russland als ueber die bei Kommanda-29 (ich weiss, Team-29 klingt so herrlich unrussich, aber das ist nun mal der eigentliche Name)? Was genau aendert das am Rest? Denn selbst Dein toller Link raeumt ja implizit ein, dass es den ehemaligen Arbeitgeber scheinbar tatsaechlich gibt. Gibt es fuer die behaupteten Verbindungen Belege? Weshalb genau ist sie ein "Agent"? Nur, weil das so schoen anruechig und fremdgesteuert klingt?


----------



## behemoth85 (29. August 2015)

In Russland gibt es keine funktionierenden Gerichte, dort exystiert nur Farce und Desaster. Die Koruption erschließt dort jeden nur möglichen Winkel ganz so wie in Ländern der dritten Welt. In Russland einen politischen Prozess zu gewinnen ist unmöglich, das Urteil steht doch schon fest bevor der Prozess überhaupt beginnt, weshalb es auch absurd ist diese katastrophalen Zustände mit den Gerichten aus EU Staaten, auch nur im einem Satz zu erwähnen  

Putin hat ein Märchenland welches sich in Lügen buhlt, erschaffen. Eine neue russische Diktatur mit globalen Ansprüchen. Das funktioniert so gut, dass die Mehrheit der Russen ihn liebt wobei er doch gleichzeitig das Land derzeit in den bankrott stürzt. Werden sie ihn dann auch noch lieben ? Naja ihm kann es ja auch egal sein, mit einem Privatvermögen von geschäzten 70 Mrd Dollar ... Es ist Wahnsinn dass es in Russland, mit der Erfahrung aus der eigenen komunistischen Geschichte, heute noch möglich ist solche Systeme zu installieren ohne Gegenwehr vom eigenen Volk. Womit man zwanghaft von ausgehen muss dass die Russen eine der am meisten manipulierten und belogenen Bevölkerrungen dieses Planeten sind. Na zdarowje.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> In Russland gibt es keine funktionierenden Gerichte, dort exystiert nur Farce und Desaster.



1) Quellen?
2) Stimmt, deshalb betreibt Russland auch Geheimgefängnisse auf der ganzen Welt, lässt Leute durch seinen Nachrichtendienste aus diesen Länder schaffen und schickt sie dann auf ihr Lager in Kuba.

Ähmm Moment....



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Koruption erschließt dort jeden nur möglichen Winkel ganz so wie in Ländern der dritten Welt.



Richtig, weil bei uns ja die Wirtschaft null Einfluss auf die politischen Prozesse hat 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> In Russland einen politischen Prozess zu gewinnen ist unmöglich, das Urteil steht doch schon fest bevor der Prozess überhaupt beginnt, weshalb es auch absurd ist diese katastrophalen Zustände mit den Gerichten aus EU Staaten, auch nur im einem Satz zu erwähnen



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSU-Prozess

Die Frau ist doch auch schon medial vorverurteilt. Und die ganzen Verstrickungen unseres Verfassungsschutz? 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin hat ein Märchenland welches sich in Lügen buhlt, erschaffen. Eine neue russische Diktatur mit globalen Ansprüchen.



Stimmt, Russland ist voll die Diktatur, wo die Menschen nicht einmal ihr Staatsoberhaut wählen dürfen.

Zum Glück, dürfen wir unser Staatsoberhaupt selbst wählen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so gut, dass die Mehrheit der Russen ihn liebt wobei er doch gleichzeitig das Land derzeit in den bankrott stürzt. Werden sie ihn dann auch noch lieben ?



Russlands Aufstieg unter PrÃ¤sident Putin | Contra Magazin



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja ihm kann es ja auch egal sein, mit einem Privatvermögen von geschäzten 70 Mrd Dollar



Quelle?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es ist Wahnsinn dass es in Russland, mit der Erfahrung aus der eigenen komunistischen Geschichte, heute noch möglich ist solche Systeme zu installieren ohne Gegenwehr vom eigenen Volk.



Krim-Krise: Friedensdemonstration in Moskau - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Komisch, es gibt teile des Volkes die protestieren und das dürfen die sogar in der Hauptstadt. Ist ja eine merkwürdige Diktatur, die das zulässt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Womit man zwanghaft von ausgehen muss dass die Russen eine der am meisten manipulierten und belogenen Bevölkerrungen dieses Planeten sind. Na zdarowje.



Richtig, weil wir sind die guten und die sind die bösen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2015)

Nennt sich auch nicht Diktatur sondern autoritäres Regime. So ziemlich eine Diktatur mit Druckventil.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Quellen?
> 2) Stimmt, deshalb betreibt Russland auch Geheimgefängnisse auf der ganzen Welt, lässt Leute durch seinen Nachrichtendienste aus diesen Länder schaffen und schickt sie dann auf ihr Lager in Kuba.



1) Wie Quellen ? Noch nie was über Russlands Märchengerichte gelesen aber hier mitdiskutieren wollen ?  Bitte sehr : Das Justizsystem Russlands | bpb 
2) Russland betreibt Straflager in denen 120 Inhaftierte sich eine Baracke teilen. Die würden sich amerikanische Zustände doch sehnigst wünschen. Russlands Geheimdienst entführt zudem ebenso unbequäme Gegner und verschleppt sie nach Russland, wo diese Personen von für sie garnicht zuständigen Gerichten durch Witzprozesse für Jahrzehnte veurteilt werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, weil bei uns ja die Wirtschaft null Einfluss auf die politischen Prozesse hat



Wenn alles nur so schön schwarz und weiss wär wie in deiner bunten Fantasie  Klar hat sie es, aber hier hält sie sich schärfer an die Gesetze und Richtlinien als in irgendwelchen Entwicklungs oder Schwellenländern. Zudem vergleich mal die Korpution in der EU mit der Russlands. In Russland herrschen afrikanische Zustände wenn man mal nach dem Ranking geht... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Russland ist voll die Diktatur, wo die Menschen nicht einmal ihr Staatsoberhaut wählen dürfen.
> 
> Zum Glück, dürfen wir unser Staatsoberhaupt selbst wählen.



Sei dir mal sicher dass wir hier freier wählen als in Russland  Russische Wahlen sind ähnlich ernst zu nehmen wie die Volksabstimmung auf der Krim  Zweite Sache wäre, wie ist es in Russland wenn man ein Oberhaupt abwählen will ? Ah ja sry, der Treadtitel verrät uns doch schon die indirekte Antwort  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russlands Aufstieg unter PrÃ¤sident Putin | Contra Magazin



Was Putin in 15 Jahren an der Macht aus Russland gemacht hat - DIE WELT



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle?



Vermögen von 200 Milliarden Dollar?: Ex-Geschäftspartner: Putin ist reicher als Bill Gates - FOCUS Online



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, es gibt teile des Volkes die protestieren und das dürfen die sogar in der Hauptstadt. Ist ja eine merkwürdige Diktatur, die das zulässt.



Nö nicht komisch wenn man Scheindemokratie betreibt. Lediglich nur Indiz dafür wie wackelig das Putinregime doch ist. Eine Liste ermordetter Systemkritiker der letzten 10 Jahre hat da mehr Aussagekraft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, weil wir sind die guten und die sind die bösen.



Ist das so ? Oder sollte ich fragen: Quelle ?  Ach lass mal ich weiß schon was du meinst. Kann dich beruhigen denn im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich andere Motive wie irgendwelche Ressentiments.


----------



## JePe (20. September 2015)

... recht ruhig hier. Gibt es kein Geld mehr aus St. Petersburg  ?

Heute in der gleichgeschalteten Systempresse - Krim-Tataren blockieren Lieferungen, um auf Menschenrechtsverletzungen hinzuweisen.

Im Mai noch hat die russische Systempresse behauptet, deren Situation habe sich dank Moskau verbessert. Die OSZE selbst sieht das anders und beklagt, dass man keinen Zugang bekaeme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2015)

Die einschlägigen Diskussionsteilnehmer beschäftigen sich jetzt lieber mit nicht-ukrainischen-nicht-russischen Flüchtlingen. Lustigerweise sind sie sich dabei nicht alle einer Meinung und entsprechend beschäftigt 
*popcornnichtvergessen*


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

War doch logisch, dass sowas jetzt auf der Krim passiert.


----------



## JePe (20. September 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einschlägigen Diskussionsteilnehmer beschäftigen sich jetzt lieber mit nicht-ukrainischen-nicht-russischen Flüchtlingen. Lustigerweise sind sie sich dabei nicht alle einer Meinung und entsprechend beschäftigt



Habe ich bemerkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *popcornnichtvergessen*



Danke, aber Nein Danke. Bei dem, was dort so geschrieben wird, dreht sich mir regelmaessig der Magen um. Waere schade drum.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... recht ruhig hier. Gibt es kein Geld mehr aus St. Petersburg  ?



Ich habe leider nie Geld aus Russland erhalten. Wo du dich aber da so gut auskennst, wo genau muss ich mich denn bitte melden?



JePe schrieb:


> Danke, aber Nein Danke. Bei dem, was dort so geschrieben wird, dreht sich mir regelmaessig der Magen um. Waere schade drum.



Ja das geht mir nicht anders, aber auch hier muss man ja die Meinung der ganzen Obama-Versteher und Washington-Bücklinge hinnehmen. So ist das halt mit der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2015)

So etwas gab/gibt es bestimmt, aber doch nicht die kleinen Forennutzer. Ein paar Blogger wurden aber bestimmt bezahlt.


----------



## JePe (25. September 2015)

Auslaender raus - "Separatisten" fordern UNO und Hilfsorganisationen ultimativ dazu auf, Luhansk zu verlassen.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2015)

Brot und Spiele?

_The SMM followed up on media reports of an incident in “DPR”-controlled Torez (57km east of Donetsk) on 24 September. Medical staff of the Shakhtarsk city hospital and the “chief” of Torez city “police” station separately informed the SMM that during a “tank biathlon” contest at the shooting range in Torez, where several military-type vehicles were stationed for exhibition, an armoured personnel carrier (APC) (MT-LB) suddenly had caught fire from the inside and two children who had been inside had suffered severe burns. According to the interlocutors, as a result, a nine year-old girl had died and a seven year-old boy had been taken to a hospital for further medical treatment._

Quelle.

In der russischen Systempresse blieb der Zwischenfall unerwaehnt. Irritierend, ist man dort doch sonst sehr an der Kombination aus Kindern und Panzern interessiert?

Stattdessen ist der russische Baer mal wieder etwas ausserhalb seiner Hoehle auf Spurensuche gegangen und hat dabei Erstaunliches gefunden - Polen sei "teilweise verantwortlich" fuer den zweiten Weltkrieg. Diese selbst fuer russische Verhaeltnisse steile These kommt vom russischen Botschafter Andrejew in Polen (sic!),


----------



## Z28LET (28. September 2015)

Zum Überfall gehören halt zwei, einer der überfällt und einer der überfallen wird! 

Nichts desto trotz scheint es ja etwas ruhiger geworden zu sein, in der Ostukraine.


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Ist es wirklich Ruhiger oder Kriegen wir nur weniger mit weil das Thema nicht mehr so gut ankommt ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2015)

Ankommen sind in der Vergangenheit ja auch nur zu 90% Gerüchte und Beschuldigungen. Die wirds garantiert immer noch geben, aber nicht mehr auf Seite 1.


----------



## acc (4. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> ... recht ruhig hier. Gibt es kein Geld mehr aus St. Petersburg  ?



ich muss mir nur die foren der "mainstreammedien" angucken, dann weiss ich welche seite wirklich für kommentare bezahlt. tip: es ist nicht die russische . im übrigen scheint da seit monaten ein wettbewerb unter den pr-fuzzies stattzufinden, wer den beklopptesten kommentar abliefert. spricht nicht gerade für die qualität des personals.


----------



## acc (4. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrektur: Ein kleiner Kreis prorussischer Politiker, angeführt von einem Wahlverlierer, hat sich selbst zum Herrscher gekrönt und dann die Unabhängigkeit ausgerufen.



ganz was neues, das der maidan prorussisch war .


----------



## JePe (7. Oktober 2015)

(Pro)Russische "Separatisten" verlegen Kriegsgeraet in die Naehe von Mariupol:

_Through aerial surveillance, on 3 October the SMM also observed six main battle tanks (MBTs) and other military equipment in the “DPR”-controlled area of Komsomolske (74km north-east of Mariupol). On 4 October, the SMM UAV spotted 21 MBTs in “DPR”-controlled area of Sontseve (58km north-east of Mariupol), two towed artillery pieces in the area of Oktyabr (29km north-east of Mariupol) and in the area of Bezimenne (30km east of Mariupol) - one self-propelled howitzer (Gvozdika, 122 mm) and one MBT._

Quelle.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2015)

Flug MH17 - Abschlussbericht: Maschine von Buk abgeschossen > Kleine Zeitung
-Ukrainische Rakete
-Russland unbeteiligt
-Separatisten Schuld
-Wahrscheinlich ein Versehen

Also doch das was am wahrscheinlichsten war.


----------



## Anticrist (13. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Flug MH17 - Abschlussbericht: Maschine von Buk abgeschossen > Kleine Zeitung
> -Ukrainische Rakete
> -Russland unbeteiligt
> -Separatisten Schuld
> ...



Darauf wiesen ja schon am Tag des Absturzes die Meldungen der Separatisten hin, die glaubten einen ukrainischen Militärtransporter abgeschossen zu haben... Kommentare, die dann ganz schnell wieder gelöscht wurden.
Habe den Artikel (noch) nicht gelesen, aber heute im Deutschlandfunk klang das noch ganz anders... da hieß es, das die Schuldfrage nach wie vor ungeklärt wäre

Russland hat ein Tribunal mit einem Veto blockiert, mit der Aussage die Untersuchung sei ja noch nicht mal abgeschlossen... jetzt ist sie es.
Hat man jetzt eine neue Ausrede, oder wird man sich jetzt aufklärerisch beteiligen? Zumal man doch so eindeutige Beweise für die Schuld der Ukraine hat.
Was spricht also gegen ein Tribunal?


----------



## JePe (13. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage, wie es kurz nach Ausbruch des Konfliktes ein paar Bauern und Stahlarbeitern moeglich gewesen sein soll, ein trotz seines Alters kompliziertes Waffensystem so zu bedienen, dass es wiederholt "erfolgreich" eingesetzt werden konnte, bleibt unbeantwortet und laesst Spekulationen zu, in denen auch Raum fuer Urlauber ist.

Ohnehin wird ein als "offiziell" attributierter Abschlussbericht von einem Teil der Oeffentlichkeit nicht akzeptiert werden, solange das Ergebnis inkompatibel zum eigenen Welt- und Feindbild ist. Ich erinnere nur an die "unumstoesslichen" Beweise in Form von Expertenmeinungen und Satellitenbildern, die angeblich einen Abschuss durch ein ukrainisches Kampfflugzeug belegt haben. Von antisemitischen Hinrfuerzen wie einer israelischen Luft-Luft-Rakete ganz zu schweigen.

Was "nuetzt" dieser Bericht also? Nicht viel. Er beleuchtet technische Aspekte des Abschusses. Damit alleine aber ist kein Anschluss hergestellt. Dazu braeuchte es eine Klaerung der Verantwortlichkeiten. Um diese bemueht sich zwar das _Joint Investigation Team_, aber es darf bezweifelt werden, dass Russland als einer der Akteure in dem Konflikt dessen Ergebnisse akzeptieren wird.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2015)

> Hat man jetzt eine neue Ausrede, oder wird man sich jetzt aufklärerisch beteiligen? Zumal man doch so eindeutige Beweise für die Schuld der Ukraine hat.
> Was spricht also gegen ein Tribunal?


Man will halt versuchen die eigenen Verbündeten aus der Schusslinie zu ziehen
auch wenn es ein Versehen war, weil man hofft, dass man die Konsequenzen so
abmildern kann. Erscheint mir zumindest logisch, wenn man z.B. die Gründe für den Kriegsbeitritt
der US in den WWI betrachtet.


> Die Frage, wie es kurz nach Ausbruch des Konfliktes ein paar Bauern und Stahlarbeitern moeglich gewesen sein soll, ein trotz seines Alters kompliziertes Waffensystem so zu bedienen, dass es wiederholt "erfolgreich" eingesetzt werden konnte, bleibt unbeantwortet und laesst Spekulationen zu, in denen auch Raum fuer Urlauber ist.


Mhm einige heutige Separatisten haben sicher während ihrer Wehrpflicht oder als sie selbst noch Soldaten waren
mit diesem System gearbeitet, ist es denn so unwahrscheinlich, dass sie es selbst waren? 
Grade deswegen glaube ich, dass sie es selbst waren, denn die Russen wären sicherlich vorsichtiger gewesen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Oktober 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Habe den Artikel (noch) nicht gelesen, aber heute im Deutschlandfunk klang das noch ganz anders... da hieß es, das die Schuldfrage nach wie vor ungeklärt wäre



Richtig! Die Schuldfrage wurde auch im Untersuchungsbericht nicht geklärt!
Was aber einige hier nicht davon abhält,  wilde Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt zu setzen, nur um sein eigenes Weltbild ertragen zu können.





Es ist ja nicht so, dass es mehrere Verdächtige im Mordfall MH17 gibt. Aber wenn man von vornherein nur eine Seite als Täter in Betracht zieht, macht man sich lächerlich!

ES GIBT BIS JETZT KEINEN TÄTER!!!!

Aber was erwartet man ja auch:
- wenn Russland in die Untersuchung nicht mit einbezogen wird, aber die Ukraine als Tatverdächtiger, diese leiten darf,

- der ukrainische zivile Funkverkehr der MH17 muss ja wirklich so sehr belastend sein, dass er immer noch nicht veröffentlicht wird und weiter geheim gehalten werden soll. Wovor muss sich die Ukraine denn    schützen, dass selbst Ziviles geheimgehalten werden muss, wenn sie so unschuldig sind, wie sie sagen.  Aber es wird noch besser! Unsere Bundesregierung ist der Inhalt der Funksprüche bekannt, aber auch sie halten diese als "geheim" zurück => unsere Bundesregierung verheimlicht also auch diese wichtigen Daten und behindert so die Untersuchung!

- Wir warten immer noch sehr gespannt auf die US-Satelitenbilder, die sie uns ja mal versprochen hatten!

-  "Auch die militärischen Radaranlagen seien nicht aktiv gewesen. Das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium hat dafür als Grund genannt, dass es in dem Gebiet, in dem MH17 flog kein Militärflugzeug gegeben habe." -    Hatte die Ukraine bis zum 14. Juli nicht ständig davon gefaselt, dass russsische Flugzeuge in ihren Luftraum eindringen und die Ukraine angreifen würden? Sie hat deshalb doch ihre Flugabwehrsysteme nach Osten verlegt. Am 14. Juli aber hat die Ukraine ausnahmsweise alle Systeme abgeschaltet, wie passend!

- Die USA weiss, dass die MH-17 "versehentlich" abgeschossen wurde und verbreitet dies medienwirksam. Woher weiss die USA das? Welchen Grund hätte die USA, die Täter des MH-17 Abschusses zu schützen und deren Handeln zu entschuldigen?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2015)

> Woher weiss die USA das?


Simple Logik


----------



## schlumpi13 (14. Oktober 2015)

Na Sparanus,
bastelst du noch an deiner "simplen" Logik oder kannst du mir deine komplizierten Denkvorgänge etwa nicht erklären?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Oktober 2015)

Weil nur eine Fraktion einen nutzen vom Abschuss gehabt hätte, wenn wir uns das mal ganz theoretisch ansehen die Ukraine selbst. 
Wenn das aber der Plan wäre, würde niemand von einem Versehen sprechen. 
Außerdem hat das Flugzeug sus dem Westen kommend, bereits 3/4 der Ukraine überflogen, wenn ew eine russische Maschine gewesen wäre, hätte man das also viel früher bemerkt, abgesehen davon warum die Russen vom Westen hätten kommen sollen.


----------



## JePe (16. Oktober 2015)

Keine russischen Soldaten in der Ukraine. Oder doch?

_In the village the SMM spoke to two women, both wearing military uniforms, with caps with Russian Federation Armed Forces insignia. They said that they were from Kramatorsk. During the conversation with the two women a vehicle with Russian Federation number plates stopped next to the OSCE vehicles and two armed men, similarly dressed, exited the car and ordered the women to stop the conversation with the SMM._

Quelle.


_At the “Shakhtarski Zori” health resort in Proletarskyi district of “DPR”-controlled Donetsk city, the SMM observed on 27 September a civilian mini-van with Russian Federation Krasnodar region licence plates. The licence plate number was fixed on a factory-made frame carrying the Russian inscription “FSB of Russian Federation”. As the SMM was about to depart from the facility, a male wearing the Russian new-style camouflage uniform without  any rank, insignia or patches, came out of the resort building and took a photograph or video of the leaving SMM vehicle, and made written notes.(...)A day earlier the SMM spotted at the same training area one heavy multiple launch thermobaric rocket system (TOS-1 Buratino, 220mm)._

Quelle.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Oktober 2015)

Wahnsinn 
Zensur: Ukrainisches TV durfte Poroschenkos Händedruck mit Putin nicht zeigen


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2015)

Geil wie Schlichterin Merkel da zwischen den beiden steht. Los vertragt euch, sonst gibts keinen Nachtisch.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2015)

Der Kreml auf allen Kanaelen - Wie der russische Staat das Fernsehen lenkt.

Die Medienlandschaft in Russland.

Ich will damit nicht entschuldigen, was der ukrainischen Presse da vorgeworfen wird (wenn es denn stimmt). Aber Russland taugt zum Pressebelehrer ungefaehr so gut wie Benzin zum Feuerloeschen.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Kreml auf allen Kanaelen - Wie der russische Staat das Fernsehen lenkt.
> 
> Die Medienlandschaft in Russland.
> 
> Ich will damit nicht entschuldigen, was der ukrainischen Presse da vorgeworfen wird (wenn es denn stimmt). Aber Russland taugt zum Pressebelehrer ungefaehr so gut wie Benzin zum Feuerloeschen.



Ich sage nur, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
Als ob deutsches Fernsehen nicht vom Staat gelenkt werden würde...
Reporter ohne Grenzen...
Ich zitiere mal Wiki: 





> Mitglied kann auch werden, wer kein Reporter oder Journalist ist.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ein Mark Fake-Bartalmai, der in Wirklichkeit ein ostdeutscher Netzmarketingbudenbetreiber ist, sich selbst "Kriegsberichterstatter" nennt und vorgefertigte Gruselmaerchen ueber ukrainische Faschisten verbreitet, trinkst Du die Worte von seinen Lippen; wenn irgendwelche Unbekannten bei YT Filmchen einstellen, bei denen man irgendetwas irgendwo sehen kann, ist das fuer Dich Gottes Wort gleichgestellt ... aber wenn ein eingetragener Verein, der jaehrliche Rechenschaftsberichte abgibt, der seine (in Verantwortung stehenden) Mitglieder namentlich benennt die russische Medienlandschaft kritisiert, dann steckt da natuerlich die EUSANATO-Luegenpresse dahinter?

Kann es sein, dass Dir einfach der Inhalt nicht passt?

Kann man den Lebenslauf von Subrizki irgendwo nachlesen? Denn wenn ich Google bemuehe, koennte man denken, er waere erst vor zwei Tagen auf die Welt gekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2015)

In Russland lenkt der Staat die Medien hier ist es mMn. wieder eine Art freiwilliger Burgfrieden.


----------



## Husalah (19. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mark Fake-Bartalmai, der in Wirklichkeit ein ostdeutscher Netzmarketingbudenbetreiber ist, sich selbst "Kriegsberichterstatter" nennt und vorgefertigte Gruselmaerchen ueber ukrainische Faschisten verbreitet, trinkst Du die Worte von seinen Lippen; wenn irgendwelche Unbekannten bei YT Filmchen einstellen, bei denen man irgendetwas irgendwo sehen kann, ist das fuer Dich Gottes Wort gleichgestellt ... aber wenn ein eingetragener Verein, der jaehrliche Rechenschaftsberichte abgibt, der seine (in Verantwortung stehenden) Mitglieder namentlich benennt die russische Medienlandschaft kritisiert, dann steckt da natuerlich die EUSANATO-Luegenpresse dahinter?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Dir einfach der Inhalt nicht passt?




Als ob es ihnen an dieser Stelle jemals um Wahrheiten und Inhalte gegangen wäre, wo war ihr Aufschrei als die USA das Krankenhaus von Ärzte ohne Grenzen in Afghanistan zerbombt hat ? 
Um es noch einen Schritt deutlicher zu formulieren, sie haben keinerlei Interesse als ihr einseitiges Weltbild als Wahrheit zu verkaufen. Sonst würden sie sich auch mal die Frage stellen wie so etwas wie "EUSANTO-Lügenpresse" (Woher eigentlich das Problem in unseren Breiten normale Umlaute wie ä, ü, usw. zu benutzen ?) als Eindruck in großen Breiten der Bevölkerung entstehen kann.  Sie wirken wie ein fanatischer Propagandist. Wo war bei diesem Beispiel ihre saubere Recherche und ihr Aufschrei ? 
Da kann ein Sprecher des Afghanischen Innenministeriums der auch sonstige NATO Berichte in Afghanistan kommuniziert in Form von Sediq Sediqi schon seltsame "Wahrheiten" kommunizieren ohne das man mit ihrem Aufschrei rechnen muss. 
Als man davon ausging das es keine Überlebenden dort geben würde, versuchte man die Situation mit folgenden Worten zu "retten" 
„Zehn bis 15 Taliban hatten sich in dem Krankenhaus versteckt, als es angegriffen wurde. Die Terroristen wurden alle getötet.“ Aber selbst diese Version hätte den Genfer Konventionen widersprochen und wäre ein Kriegsverbrechen gewesen. 

Dies als nur kleines Beispiel von der Bigotterie die sie hier pausenlos verbreiten, ihr gebärden gegenüber den anderen Diskutanten ist unerträglich.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Als ob es ihnen an dieser Stelle jemals um Wahrheiten und Inhalte gegangen wäre, wo war ihr Aufschrei als die USA das Krankenhaus von Ärzte ohne Grenzen in Afghanistan zerbombt hat ?
> .........................



Ein Aufschrei in der Presse war doch durchgehend vorhanden..................ob spiegel, focus, Bild, Welt, Tagesschau.
Da wurde auch nichts schön geredet oder sonstiges......anfangs ging man von einem Versehen aus und später wurde auch über Vorsatz berichtet......z.B.: spon
Auch gab es genügend kritische Kommentare, welche die ganze Aktion als Kriegsverbrechen einstuften.....ich kann da beim besten Willen keine mangelnde oder gar gelenkte Berichterstattung erkennen.


----------



## Husalah (19. Oktober 2015)

War meine Wortmeldung an den User @JePe , oder an die Deutsche Presselandschaft gerichtet ?


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> (...)ihr gebärden gegenüber den anderen Diskutanten ist unerträglich.



... und doch war es Ihnen eine Anmeldung wert. Sind Sie am Ende gar ein alter Bekannter?



Husalah schrieb:


> (Woher eigentlich das Problem in unseren Breiten normale Umlaute wie ä, ü, usw. zu benutzen ?)



Das beantworte ich Ihnen gerne - sobald Sie mir verraten haben, warum Sie ein Substantiv wie



Husalah schrieb:


> gebärden



klein schreiben  .



Husalah schrieb:


> (...)wo war ihr Aufschrei als die USA das Krankenhaus von Ärzte ohne Grenzen in Afghanistan zerbombt hat ?



In einem Thread, der "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" heisst? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Ich weiss von keinen afghanischen Krankenhaeusern oder amerikanischen Bombenangriffen in der Ukraine. Wissen Sie mehr? Oder nebeln wir uns mal wieder ein bisschen ein und ziehen ueber den geliebten Erzfeind her?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

Las sich im ersten Moment zweiseitig, vielleicht habe ich da zuviel reininterpretiert.


----------



## Husalah (19. Oktober 2015)

@Aloha84 Nein, die Aussage war ausschließlich auf den User Jepe bezogen. 

@JePe <*)))><


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. Oktober 2015)

@Husalah nimm mal den Fisch aus dem Text. Ist besser so


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Kreml auf allen Kanaelen - Wie der russische Staat das Fernsehen lenkt.
> 
> Die Medienlandschaft in Russland.
> 
> Ich will damit nicht entschuldigen, was der ukrainischen Presse da vorgeworfen wird (wenn es denn stimmt). Aber Russland taugt zum Pressebelehrer ungefaehr so gut wie Benzin zum Feuerloeschen.



Merkwürdig ist es vor allem, wenn die russische Presse dann mit *Ex-*Mitarbeitern als Quelle berichtet.
Ein staatlich gelenktes Medium zitiert also Aussagen einer externen Person über interne Ereignissen bei Medien, die nicht im Sinne dieses Staates berichten? Muss nicht falsch sein, aber ich sehe da kein einziges Element in der Kette, dass für Glaubwürdigkeit spricht.


----------



## Husalah (19. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @Husalah nimm mal den Fisch aus dem Text. Ist besser so



Wüsste nicht was an einem ASCII Red Herring verwerfliches ist.  Der Rahmen für Diskussionen scheint hier sehr eng gesteckt zu sein.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2015)

Ueberhaupt nicht. Was daran, dass es in einem Thread mit dem Namen "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" sinnstiftenderweise natuerlich nicht um afghanische Krankenhaeuser geht, aber nichts aendert. Egal, wie gerne mancher hier uebelriechende Dinge ausstreuen moechten in der Hoffnung, dass die Synapsen der Leser dann die simplen Realitaeten nicht mehr zu erkennen vermoegen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. Oktober 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was an einem ASCII Red Herring verwerfliches ist.  Der Rahmen für Diskussionen scheint hier sehr eng gesteckt zu sein.


Jeder weiß das ein Fisch in Foren dafür da ist Trolle zu füttern. Wenn es an mich ginge hätte ich den Beitrag gemeldet


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil nur eine Fraktion einen nutzen vom Abschuss gehabt hätte, wenn wir uns das mal ganz theoretisch ansehen die Ukraine selbst.
> Wenn das aber der Plan wäre, würde niemand von einem Versehen sprechen.
> Außerdem hat das Flugzeug sus dem Westen kommend, bereits 3/4 der Ukraine überflogen, wenn ew eine russische Maschine gewesen wäre, hätte man das also viel früher bemerkt, abgesehen davon warum die Russen vom Westen hätten kommen sollen.


Weil eine Fraktion einen Nutzen vom Abschuß gehabt hätte, schließt es sie natürlich ganz als Täter aus! - tolle Logik!!!!
"Es war ein Versehen!" - ist doch ein Versuch, eine Tat zu mildern. "Simpel" wäre es, wenn solch eine Aussage vom Täter kommt. Für dich ist der Täter- die Separatisten, die diese Aussage jedoch nie gemacht haben! Warum bloß?
Die USA, welche bis heute nicht in der Lage waren, für ihre erhobenen Anschuldigungen Beweise zu bringen, sprachen von einem Versehen. Die USA sind die politisch führende Kraft in der Ukraine -Ups.

Wir wissen alle, dass die USA immer die Wahrheit sagen - und wenn es im IRAK  Massenvernichtungswaffen gab, dann gab es die da auch!!!! 
Passen False Flag Operationen in deine "simple Logik" oder darf man darüber nicht nachdenken, wenn der Westen und seine "Ukraine" daran mitbeteiligt sein könnte?

Ein frühzeitiges Erkennen eines Flugzeuges schließt noch lange keinen mutwilligen Abschuß aus! 






JePe schrieb:


> Der Kreml auf allen Kanaelen - Wie der russische Staat das Fernsehen lenkt.
> Die Medienlandschaft in Russland.
> Ich will damit nicht entschuldigen, was der ukrainischen Presse da  vorgeworfen wird (wenn es denn stimmt). Aber Russland taugt zum  Pressebelehrer ungefaehr so gut wie Benzin zum Feuerloeschen.



Ehrlich JePe? Um Russlands Staatsmedien zu diskreditieren, nutzt du unsere Staatspropaganda?! EPIC FAIL





JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mark Fake-Bartalmai, der in Wirklichkeit  ein ostdeutscher Netzmarketingbudenbetreiber ist, sich selbst  "Kriegsberichterstatter" nennt und vorgefertigte Gruselmaerchen ueber  ukrainische Faschisten verbreitet, trinkst Du die Worte von seinen  Lippen; wenn irgendwelche Unbekannten bei YT Filmchen einstellen, bei  denen man irgendetwas irgendwo sehen kann, ist das fuer Dich Gottes Wort  gleichgestellt ... aber wenn ein eingetragener Verein, der jaehrliche  Rechenschaftsberichte abgibt, der seine (in Verantwortung stehenden)  Mitglieder namentlich benennt die russische Medienlandschaft kritisiert,  dann steckt da natuerlich die EUSANATO-Luegenpresse dahinter?
> 
> *Kann es sein, dass Dir einfach der Inhalt nicht passt?*



Das ist also der Grund, warum du so gegen Russland hetzt!

Und weil uns ein "eingetragener Verein" irgendwelchen Blödsinn erzählt und vorgibt, er wäre wie "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" unabhängig, uneigennützig und würde nur die reine Wahrheit verbreiten, muss das natürlich stimmen! 
*Reporter ohne Grenzen *- ist eine Institution, die *Propaganda* im Sinne ihre Finanziers betreibt!




JePe schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt nicht. Was daran, dass es in einem Thread  mit dem Namen "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine"  sinnstiftenderweise natuerlich nicht um afghanische Krankenhaeuser geht,  aber nichts aendert. Egal, wie gerne mancher hier uebelriechende Dinge  ausstreuen moechten in der Hoffnung, dass die Synapsen der Leser dann  die simplen Realitaeten nicht mehr zu erkennen vermoegen.



Kann man ja nur als Selbstkritik von dir werten, denn russische Innenpolitik hat nichts  "in einem Thread  mit dem Namen "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" " verloren!


----------



## Anticrist (20. Oktober 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ehrlich JePe? Um Russlands Staatsmedien zu diskreditieren, nutzt du unsere Staatspropaganda?! EPIC FAIL



Sagt jemand der Seiten wie Telepolis als ernstgemeinte Quellen verlinkt O.o
Das dein Umgang mit Quellen... ähm... "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist, ist ja nichts neues.. aber das ist fast schon wieder unfreiwillig komisch


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Oktober 2015)

Teil 2
Bildungsministerium will den Euromaidan als neuesten Nationalmythos etablieren | Telepolis


----------



## JePe (23. Oktober 2015)

_Nachdem US-Militaers mit einem Stoersender-System „Krasukha-4“ in (...) der Ukraine konfrontiert worden waren, haben sie zugeben muessen, dass Russland weit vorne liegt. (...) Seit Beginn des Krim-Einsatzes gaben ukrainische Militaers zu, dass ihre Sender und Telefone fuer mehrere Stunden lahm gelegt werden konnten, so FP. Die Special Monitoring Mission der OSZE hatte gleichfalls berichtet, dass das GPS-System ihrer Drohnen gestoert wurde, woraufhin diese landen mussten._

Quelle

Super, Russland. Denen habt ihr es ja mal so richtig gezeigt mit den Waffen, die es dort gar nicht gibt und die von Soldaten bedient werden, die es dort auch nicht gibt.


----------



## xNeo92x (23. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> _Nachdem US-Militaers mit einem Stoersender-System „Krasukha-4“ in (...) der Ukraine konfrontiert worden waren, haben sie zugeben muessen, dass Russland weit vorne liegt. (...) Seit Beginn des Krim-Einsatzes gaben ukrainische Militaers zu, dass ihre Sender und Telefone fuer mehrere Stunden lahm gelegt werden konnten, so FP. Die Special Monitoring Mission der OSZE hatte gleichfalls berichtet, dass das GPS-System ihrer Drohnen gestoert wurde, woraufhin diese landen mussten._
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Super, Russland. Denen habt ihr es ja mal so richtig gezeigt mit den Waffen, die es dort gar nicht gibt und die von Soldaten bedient werden, die es dort auch nicht gibt.



Über das System und dessen Einsatz wurde schon in der Krim Doku berichtet. 
Außerdem steht nirgendwo, dass es sich auf ukrainischem Boden befindet.
Und eine Waffe als solches ist es auch nicht. Es tötet keine Menschen. Höchsten die Elektronik die sie bedienen..auf 300km Entfernung


----------



## JePe (23. Oktober 2015)

Du hast natuerlich Recht - die Behinderung der OSZE-Mission ist ein Akt der Freundlichkeit unter Nachbarn. Anzunehmen, man wuerde ein System aus der Kategorie "elektronische Kriegsfuehrung" zum Einsatz bringen, um militaerische Aktionen zu verschleiern, ist natuerlich abwegig.

Bestimmt hast Du auch eine vollkommen harmlose Erklaerung fuer die Sichtung eines TOS-1 Buratino durch die OSZE am 26. September auf einem Trainingsgelaender der (pro)russischen "Separatisten"? Eine Sachspende, die von einem weisslackierten LKW gefallen ist und mit der man abends Lagerfeuer entfachen kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2015)

Wäre ja auch zu einfach, wenn der Einsatz von "Waffen" zur "Kriegsführung" gegen einen Nachbarn irgend eine Involvierung in Kämpfe bedeuten würde...


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Auslaender raus - "Separatisten" fordern UNO und Hilfsorganisationen ultimativ dazu auf, Luhansk zu verlassen.



Schön wie du aus der Meldung ( Ostukraine: Separatisten fordern Uno-Rückzug aus Luhansk) den Spruch (Ausländer raus) machst.

Etwaige Assoziationen die du dadurch erweckst sind natürlich nur rein zufällig, oder?


----------



## JePe (25. Oktober 2015)

So wenig wie der Umstand, dass Du Dich dadurch angesprochen fuehlst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> So wenig wie der Umstand, dass Du Dich dadurch angesprochen fuehlst.


Na jetzt bin ich neugierig. Was soll das denn für ein "Umstand" sein?


----------



## JePe (27. Oktober 2015)

Alles Luege oder was?

Interessante Doku, die ueber weite Teile perfekt in diesen Thread passt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Alles Luege oder was?
> 
> Interessante Doku, die ueber weite Teile perfekt in diesen Thread passt.



Hat zwar null mit dem Thema Ukraine zu tun, aber hauptsache mal wieder was gepostet, gell?

Und wie der gebührenfinanzierte "Journalismus" funktioniert, wurde in diesem Thread auch schon hinreichend erörtert. Man kann sich des Eindrucks von Hofberichterstattung nicht erwehren. Aber solange es gegen Russland geht, ist alles in Ordnung, richtig?


----------



## JePe (27. Oktober 2015)

Schon interessant - der Beitrag steht erst ab 20 Uhr zur Verfuegung, aber schon Stunden vorher wissen Erleuchtete, dass er nichts taugt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Schon interessant - der Beitrag steht erst ab 20 Uhr zur Verfuegung, aber schon Stunden vorher wissen Erleuchtete, dass er nichts taugt.



Na das passt doch super zum Thread hier. 

Die Trümmer von MH17 waren noch warm und schon wussten die ersten, dass es Putin sein musste


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Oktober 2015)

Ach deutscher Gebühren finanzierten Journalismus ist nicht toll. Aber die vom Kreml gesteuerte Presse ist die Internet Quelle schlechthin?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ach deutscher Gebühren finanzierten Journalismus ist nicht toll. Aber die vom Kreml gesteuerte Presse ist die Internet Quelle schlechthin?



Keineswegs. Aber ich wüsste nicht warum westliche Propaganda besser sein soll als östliche.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Oktober 2015)

Ok dann sind wir uns also alle einig, daß dann Telepolis und rtDeutschland nicht mehr als seriöse Quellen aufgeführt werden dürfen/können. Da wird es aber hier Verdammt ruhig


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Presse ist nur Druckerschwärze auf Papier.

Bismarck hatte schon verdammt recht.


----------



## JePe (27. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ich wüsste nicht warum westliche Propaganda besser sein soll als östliche.



Und dass es sich um "Propaganda" handelt, wusstest Du woher? Denn anschauen kannst Du Dir den Beitrag erst ab 20 Uhr.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber solange es gegen Russland geht, ist alles in Ordnung, richtig?



Waeren doch nur alle so reflektiert, kritisch und objektiv wie Du.

Und nun husch, husch auf die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo weiß alles und hat immer Recht. Deswegen machen Diskussionen mit ihm ja auch so viel Spaß. Nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ok dann sind wir uns also alle einig, daß dann Telepolis und rtDeutschland nicht mehr als seriöse Quellen aufgeführt werden dürfen/können. Da wird es aber hier Verdammt ruhig



Und die westlichen Medien sind beim Ukrainekonflikt seriös und berichten nicht einseitig? Gut zu wissen 



JePe schrieb:


> Und dass es sich um "Propaganda" handelt, wusstest Du woher? Denn anschauen kannst Du Dir den Beitrag erst ab 20 Uhr.



Wie seriös unsere Medien bereichten wurde in diesem Thread schon hinreichend erörtert. Außedem, wenn du jede Quelle von vornerein ausschließen kannst, warum darf ich das nicht?



JePe schrieb:


> Waeren doch nur alle so reflektiert, kritisch und objektiv wie Du.



Sagte der User, der aus der Nachricht ( Ostukraine: Separatisten fordern Uno-Rückzug aus Luhansk) den Spruch (Ausländer raus) machte. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und nun husch, husch auf die Ignore-Liste.



Nicht das noch das "Russland ist böse und Amerika sind die besten-Weltbild" ins Wanken komme, richtig?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo weiß alles und hat immer Recht. Deswegen machen Diskussionen mit ihm ja auch so viel Spaß. Nicht.



Ach das beliebte Spiel mal wieder. Gehen die Argumente aus, wird man persönlich 

Ich sollte mal ne Strichliste führen, wieviele Leute auf diese Art ihr Scheitern eingestehen


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo du schließt doch alle Quellen aus, welche du nicht als seriöse Quellen ansiehst. Mit dieser Einstellung kommt man bei einer Disskusion nicht weiter.

Klar ist beide Seiten haben Dreck am Stecken in der Ukraine und beide Seiten betreiben Propaganda. 

Klar ist Russland nicht nur böse wie auch die westlichen nicht nur gut sind. 

Wann geht das in eure Köpfe rein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Oktober 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Kaaruzo du schließt doch alle Quellen aus, welche du nicht als seriöse Quellen ansiehst. Mit dieser Einstellung kommt man bei einer Disskusion nicht weiter.



Du ich bin gerne bereit Quellen anzuerkennen. Da aber von der Gegenseite ja sofort alle Quellen ausgeschlossen werden, kommt sowieso keine Disskusion zustande.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Klar ist beide Seiten haben Dreck am Stecken in der Ukraine und beide Seiten betreiben Propaganda.



Richtig. Leider sehen genug Leute hier im Thread in Russlan den alleiningen Bösen und das ist halt sehr einseitig.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Klar ist Russland nicht nur böse wie auch die westlichen nicht nur gut sind.



Und mit dieser Einstellung kannst du hier im Thread von der "Russland ist böse Fraktion" sehr schnell den Stempel "Putinversteher" aufgedrückt bekommen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wann geht das in eure Köpfe rein?



Du mir musst du das nicht sagen. Ich sage schon lange, dass beide Seiten sich nichts nehmen. Aber die Scheinheiligkeit des Westens wird hier ja bis aufs Blut verteidigt.

Manche sind halt gleicher als andere.


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

Was ist eigentlich los hier? Anstatt sachlich das Thema zu diskutieren, brüllen sich die Fanboy-Lager nur gegenseitig an. 

Könnte man mal zum Thema zurückkehren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Oktober 2015)

https://www.freitag.de/autoren/dklose/ukraine-und-jemen-doppelmoral-vom-feinsten

Die oft genannte Doppelmoral des Westens.

Oder hier ein Interview mit einem Völkerrechtler, der schön aufzeigt, dass beide Seiten (Russland und der Westen) Fehler gemacht haben. Das nenn ich mal ausgewogen.

VÃ¶lkerrecht: Biegen und brechen |Â ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## JePe (30. Oktober 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> Zensur: Ukrainisches TV durfte Poroschenkos Händedruck mit Putin nicht zeigen



Wohl eher Unsinn: Klick.


----------



## xNeo92x (2. November 2015)

> Neben der EU und der Nato soll auch die bislang als Vermittlerin auftretende *OSZE* in die Medienoffensive eingebunden werden. Wie ist das zu interpretieren?
> 
> 
> Das hat mich in der Tat verwundert. Eigentlich ist die Sache ja eine EU-Propaganda-Geschichte. Nun wird aber zusammengearbeitet mit internationalen Organisationen wie der NATO, der *OSZE* und dem Europarat. Also in der Tat neben dem Militärbündnis NATO auch noch zwei Institutionen, die sich nicht auf eine politische Richtung einlassen sollten und eine Neutralität waren sollen.


Abgeordneter Neu: ?Task Force? soll Sputnik und RT dämonisieren

So viel zur unabhängigen OSZE...


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

Dass in den deutschen Medien manipuliert, ja auch gelogen wird sollte doch mittlerweile jedem klar sein. Sieht man ja gerade schön an der aktuellen Berichterstattung zum momentanen Hauptthema.


----------



## JePe (3. November 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Abgeordneter Neu: ?Task Force? soll Sputnik und RT dämonisieren
> 
> So viel zur unabhängigen OSZE...



Ich lese da ein Interview mit tendenzioesen Fragen, auf die mit vielen Vermutungen, wenig Fakten und gar keinen Quellen geantwortet wird (von jemandem, der auch schon behauptet hat, dass G36 waere im Zuge der Transformierung der Bundeswehr von einer Verteidigungs- zu einer Interventionsarmee entwickelt worden - was macht es da schon, dass dessen Entwicklung in den 80ern begann und auf die Beduerfnisse einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee zugeschnitten war). Insbesondere dafuer, dass die OSZE (der uebrigens auch Russland angehoert) _aktiv involviert_ ist, konnte ich ausserhalb der ueblichen Verdaechtigen (Blogs, russische Systempresse) keine Hinweise finden; in der Antwort der Bundesregierung auf eine diesbezuegliche kleine Anfrage ist lediglich die Rede davon, dass man sich um einen _Austausch_ mit allen relevanten Partnern _bemuehen_ wolle. Zur _Einbindung_ in eine _Medienoffensive_ (ich weiss, das klingt so herrlich martialisch) ist es da noch ein weiter Weg.

Hier gibt es uebrigens einen differenzierteren Artikel, in dem auch Fragen beantwortet werden, die im Interview leider nicht gestellt werden (z. B. die Hoehe der Budgets - das Budget des "Strategischen Kommunikationsteams Ost" z. B. betraegt ca. 30 Mio., dass des russischen Staatsmediums RT dagegen 250 Mio.)


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Poroschenko: "Putin will die ganze Welt destabilisieren" - DIE WELT

Komisch, darüber das seine Unterstützer (die USA) in erster Linie für die Situation in Syrien verantwortlich sind, darüber verliert der Mann kein Wort. Auch nicht, dass es die USA allgemein sind, die den Nahen Osten destabilisieren.

Besonders lustig:

Die Ukraine besteht doch immer darauf, dass der Westen der die Regierung der Ukraine unterstütz, währende Putin doch die bösen Rebellen unterstützt.

Aber bitte was passiert denn in Syrien? Da unterstützt Putin doch die Regierung, und der Westen die bösen Rebellen? Fällt Poroschenko dieser Widerspruch auf? Natürlich nicht, am Ende ist immer Russland bzw. Putin der böse. Ach das Leben kann so leicht sein, als westliche Marionette.

PS: Eh Poroschenko mach es dir nicht zu gemütlich. Gadaffi und Huessein waren auch mal dem Westen (sprich der USA) liebgewonnen Marionetten. Wo die zwei heute sind, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2015)

Poroschenko ist frei gewählt, Assad nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Poroschenko ist frei gewählt, Assad nicht.



1. Poroschenko wurde zweifelsohne frei gewählt, allerdings erst nachdem der letzte frei gewählte Präsident gewaltsam und undemokratisch aus seinem Amt enthoben wurde. Das hat schon einen faden Beigeschmack. Insbesondere, wenn wir (der Westen) doch sonst immer alles mit Demokratie und Menschenrechte begründen.

2. Wenn dass das Kriterium ist, nachdem wir vorgehen, warum unterstützen und arbeiten wir z.b. mit Saudi-Arabien und China zusammen? Nach der Logik, müssten wir ja diese Länder bekämpfen und „gemäßigte“ Rebellen in diesen Ländern unterstützen?

3. Assad wurde nicht frei gewählt, korrekt. Die ganzen Rebellen aber auch nicht. Und im Gegensatz zu denen ist die Regierung Assads nun mal die offizielle Regierung Syriens. Und die unterstützt Russland. Das deckt sich mit dem Völkerrecht.

Die von der CIA trainierten und bewaffneten Rebellen zu unterstützen hingegen nicht. Ich dachte der Westen hält doch so viel vom Völkerrecht? Schließlich war das doch die Begründung Russland aus der G8 auszuschließen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> faden Beigeschmack.



Na solange ein Mangel an Salz das einzige Argument ist....


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. November 2015)

Hier mal wat zum lachen. 

Russland: US-Botschaft verulkt Kreml-Propagandisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hier mal wat zum lachen.
> 
> Russland: US-Botschaft verulkt Kreml-Propagandisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Puh, da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt, dass nur Russland auf Propaganda und Lügen setzt. 

Ist das nicht schön, wenn gut und böse so klar definiert sind?


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Du musst es ja wissen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen!



Na wenn ich die User hier im Thread richtig verstehe, sind nur Völkerrechtsverletztungen, Lügen und Propaganda von Russland böse und verwerflich.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, ist alles hier nur Lügenpresse und nur RT berichtet die Wahrheit. Außerdem ist Putin immer im Recht (Krim, Ostukraine, Syrien, Tschtschenien usw.) und der Westen immer im Unrecht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, ist alles hier nur Lügenpresse und nur RT berichtet die Wahrheit. Außerdem ist Putin immer im Recht (Krim, Ostukraine, Syrien, Tschtschenien usw.) und der Westen immer im Unrecht.



Eigentlich nicht. Beide Seite lügen, beide Seiten betreiben Propaganda und beide Seiten begehen Völkerrechtsverletzung.

Aber nur Russland muss dafür Konsequenzen tragen. Das kann man schön mit dem Wort Heuchelei zusammenfassen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Wieso muss nur Russland die Konsequenzen tragen? Und in wie fern genau lügen unsere Medien (in der Gesamtheit, nicht einzelne Publikationen)?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso muss nur Russland die Konsequenzen tragen? Und in wie fern genau lügen unsere Medien (in der Gesamtheit, nicht einzelne Publikationen)?



SInd Wirtschaftssanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G8 keine direkte Konsequenzen auf Russlands Handeln in der Ukraine?

Die Begründung dafür lautet doch, dass Russland das Völkerrecht gebrochen hat. Wenn das die Begründung für Wirtschaftssanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G8 ist, dann frage ich mich, wo sind die Wirtschaftssanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G8 für die übrigen Völkerrechtsbrecher in der G8?

Gleiches Recht für alle, oder nicht?

Wo unsere Medien lügen? Z.b. die gewaltsame Absetzung Janukowitsch demokratisch zu nennen, die Schuld in der Ukraine einseitig nur bei Russland zu suchen. Oder als die Trümmer von MH17 noch qualmten bereits zu wissen, dass es Russland gewesen sein muss (O-Ton Spiegel: Stoppt Putin Jetzt, so als ob Putin selbst die Rakete abgefeuert hätte).

Und all das zusammengefasst, kann man beim besten Willen nicht ausgeglichene und ausgewogenen Berichterstattung nennen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Es gibt genügend westliche Mainstream-Medien, die die Sanktionen gegen Russland kritisieren. Ich persönlich halte sie aber für richtig. Denn meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge ist tatsächlich, dass Putin die Instabilität der Ukraine für den eigenen Vorteil nutzen wollte. Nahzu alles, was passiert ist, spricht dafür. Den humanistischen Einsatz um die arme Krim- und Ostukrainische Bevölkerung gegen den massenmordenden Poroschenko zu schützen, nehme ich einfach nicht ab, und auch nicht, dass uns die Medien diese Untaten der Ukrainischen Regierung (und zwar solcher, die VOR der militärischen Intervention Russlands und der sog. Rebellen stattgefunden haben) vorenthalten hat. 

Ja, Janukowitsch wurde aus der Regierung geputscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dir halte ich aber hier den Einfluss der westlichen Mächte eher gering. Vorhanden, ohne Zweifel, aber nicht entscheidend. Der Impuls kam aus der eigenen Bevölkerung. Und die Ergebnisse der anschließenden Wahl geben dieser Sicht auch Recht. 

Wenn jemand ein Recht auf einen Putsch hat, dann die Bevölkerung eines Landes. Nicht das Militär, nicht die Nachbar-Großmacht - aber wohl die eigene Bevölkerung. Wenn sie den Putsch anschließend durch eine demokratische Wahl legitimiert. 

Was die MH17 angeht... Nun, Du bist sicher auch der Meinung, 9/11 ist vom CIA initiiert und Deutschland ist weiterhin besetzt und nicht souverän, oder? Insofern rentiert sich die Diskussion hier überhaupt nicht. Immerhin befindest Du Dich dann in guter Gesellschaft, am besten bewirbst Du Dich gleich beim ESC als Ersatz für Xavier.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend westliche Mainstream-Medien, die die Sanktionen gegen Russland kritisieren. Ich persönlich halte sie aber für richtig. Denn meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge ist tatsächlich, dass Putin die Instabilität der Ukraine für den eigenen Vorteil nutzen wollte. Nahzu alles, was passiert ist, spricht dafür. Der humanistischen Einsatz um die arme Krim- und Ostukrainische Bevölkerung gegen den massenmordenden Poroschenko zu schützen, nehme ich einfach nicht ab, und auch nicht, dass uns die Medien diese Untaten der Ukrainischen Regierung (und zwar solcher, die VOR der militärischen Intervention Russlands und der sog. Rebellen stattgefunden haben) vorenthalten hat.



Ja Russland handelt für eigenen Vorteile. Sofern das nicht im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht ist, ist das zu kritiserien. Aber warum ist dieses Handeln nur bei Russland verwerflich?

Brechen die USA (und andere westliche Länder) bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen nicht auch oft genug das Völkerrecht?

Warum diese unterschiedliche Bewertung?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, Janukowitsch wurde aus der Regierung geputscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dir halte ich aber hier den Einfluss der westlichen Mächte eher gering. Vorhanden, ohne Zweifel, aber nicht entscheidend. Der Impuls kam aus der eigenen Bevölkerung. Und die Ergebnisse der anschließenden Wahl geben dieser Sicht auch Recht.



Trotzdem unterstütz durch den Westen. Und eine nachträgliche Wahl rechtfertigt kein vorhergehendes Unrecht.

Der Zweck heiligt eben nicht die Mittel.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Recht auf einen Putsch hat, dann die Bevölkerung eines Landes. Nicht das Militär, nicht die Nachbar-Großmacht - aber wohl die eigene Bevölkerung. Wenn sie den Putsch anschließend durch eine demokratische Wahl legitimiert.



Interessante Rechtsauffassung. Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, dass man einen Politiker der einem nicht passt, in einer ordentlichen Wahl abwählt und ihn nicht gewaltsam seines Amtes entfernt.

Aber hier unterscheidet sich wohl unsere Definition über Demokratie.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was die MH17 angeht... Nun, Du bist sicher auch der Meinung, 9/11 ist vom CIA initiiert



Die CIA hat durchaus in der Vergangenheit illegale Aktivitäten begangen um Interessen der US-Regierung durchzusetzten, das ist auch bewiesen.

Im Falle des 11. Septembers denke ich allerdings *nicht*, dass es eine von der CIA initierte Aktion ist. 

Dagegen sprechen auch die nachfolgenden Ereignisse.



Grestorn schrieb:


> und Deutschland ist weiterhin besetzt und nicht souverän, oder?



In Deutschland sind zweifelsohne Truppen fremder Staaten stationiert und deren Unterhalt dürfen wir (der deutsche Steuerzahler bezahlen). Und das darf man durchaus kritisch hinterfragen. 

Eine Besatzung sehe ich darin allerdings nicht. Souverän ist Deutschland zweifelsohne (in staatlicher Sicht), allerdings agiert unsere aktuelle Regierung nicht so, als ob sie es wirklich wäre.

Es entsteht zumindest meiner Meinung nach, ein sehr amerikahöriger Eindruck. Souverän definitiv, aber sehr unterwürfiges Verhalten.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach erniedrigender, als wenn wir wirklich Unsouverän wären, weil dann hätten wir wenigstens eine Ausrede für das Verhalten unserer Politiker.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Insofern rentiert sich die Diskussion hier überhaupt nicht. Immerhin befindest Du Dich dann in guter Gesellschaft, am besten bewirbst Du Dich gleich beim ESC als Ersatz für Xavier.



Eine Diskussion bei der man mangels Argumente wieder mal persönlich wird, rentiert sich tatsächlich nicht, da gebe ich dir recht.

Ich frage mich dann eher in welcher Gesellschaft sich Forenteilnehmer befinden, die andere persönlich attackieren müssen?


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2015)

Also zu den VTlern gehört Kaaruzo definitiv nicht. Da fehlen doch alle Merkmale.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Zunächst: Ich leiste Abitte. Du scheinst ja doch argumentieren zu wollen und grundsätzlich offen zu sein. Das finde ich leider nicht oft, deswegen war ich Deinen Texten etwas zu voreingenommen. Sorry dafür. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja Russland handelt für eigenen Vorteile. Sofern das nicht im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht ist, ist das zu kritiserien. Aber warum ist dieses Handeln nur bei Russland verwerflich?
> 
> Brechen die USA (und andere westliche Länder) bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen nicht auch oft genug das Völkerrecht?
> 
> Warum diese unterschiedliche Bewertung?



Ich werte nicht unterschiedlich. Die USA hat auch viel Dreck am Stecken. Zu viel. Speziell jegliche Republikanische Regierung. Speziell Guantanamo ist unverzeihlich und hat jeglichen moralischen Anspruch zerstört. 

Das "Richtige" zu tun ist allerdings nicht einfach. Natürlich hat die USA ihre eigenen Interessen im Auge. Die eigenen moralischen Ansprüche auch leider nur zu oft verraten. Dennoch, die USA sind im westlichen Bündnis eingebunden und kann nicht so ohne weiteres machen, was sie will, ohne massiv Kritik von den Bündnispartnern zu bekommen. Nicht, dass das die USA aufhalten würde, aber es ist schon ein gewisses Regularium. Eines, dass den Russen komplett abgeht. Putin macht einfach was ER persönlich will. Diese Macht in einer einzelnen Person ist in den USA einfach nicht gegeben. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem unterstütz durch den Westen. Und eine nachträgliche Wahl rechtfertigt kein vorhergehendes Unrecht.


Was ist Unrecht? Sich gegen Assad aufzulehnen? Gegen Gadaffi? Gegen Hitler? 

Die Welt ist nicht schwarz / weiß. 

Ein Klitschko und ein paar Millionen aus dem Westen reichen nicht für einen Staatsstreich. Dazu gehört schon massive Unzufriedenheit und Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung. Und zumindest von hier sah es nicht so aus, als wäre Janukowitsch ein Regent, der das Interesse eigenes Volkes im Blick hatte. Genau wie die USA bestimmte Diktatoren im Nahen Osten lange unterstützt hat, hat auch Russland Janukowitsch (und auch andere, wie Aljaksandr Lukaschenka) gegen das Volk, dass sie regieren, unterstützt. Und genauso wie die Libyer das Recht hatten, Gadaffi zum Teufel zu schicken, hatten auch die Ukrainer das Recht, Janukowitsch abzusetzen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessante Rechtsauffassung. Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, dass man einen Politiker der einem nicht passt, in einer ordentlichen Wahl abwählt und ihn nicht gewaltsam seines Amtes entfernt.


Wenn die Regierung keine freie und unbeinflusste Wahl zulässt, dann ist dieser Weg versperrt. Das weißt Du natürlich auch selbst. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber hier unterscheidet sich wohl unsere Definition über Demokratie.


Wenn Deine Meinung von Demokratie ist, alleine die offiziellen Ergebnisse von Wahlen anzuschauen, dann unterscheidet sie sich zweifellos. Nach Deiner Sichtweise war dann auch die DDR eine lupenreine Demokratie und die Regierung legitim. Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die CIA hat durchaus in der Vergangenheit illegale Aktivitäten begangen um Interessen der US-Regierung durchzusetzten, das ist auch bewiesen.
> 
> Im Falle des 11. Septembers denke ich allerdings *nicht*, dass es eine von der CIA initierte Aktion ist.


Sondern? 

Ich habe ein Problem einen Grund zu sehen, warum das Ukrainische Militär MH17 hätte abschießen sollen - außer man geht von einer typischen False-Flag Aktion aus, um die Russen zu denunzieren. Und eine solche Theorie ist für mich ebenso plausibel, wie die Annahme, der CIA hätte 9/11 als False Flag Aktion durchgezogen. Deswegen meine Unterstellung, Du würdest solchen VT anhängen. 

Wenn Du das nicht tust, welche Theorie hast Du dann zu MH17? 

Wenn man von keiner False-Flag Aktion ausgeht, kann es ja nur ein Versehen gewesen sein - denn keiner hat ein Interesse, Zivilisten zu töten (außer das der Gegenseite in die Schuhe zu schieben). Und wenn es ein Versehen war, kommen leider in der Tat nur die Rebellen in Frage. Auch wenn es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine Absicht war. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind zweifelsohne Truppen fremder Staaten stationiert und deren Unterhalt dürfen wir (der deutsche Steuerzahler bezahlen). Und das darf man durchaus kritisch hinterfragen.


Klar darf man das. Das Truppen fremder Staaten stationiert sind, gilt aber für fast alle Nato-Staaten. Das ist das Prinzip eines Militärbündnisses. Und ich bin SEHR froh, Teil eines solchen Bündnisses zu sein. Andernfalls wären wir bald das neue Ukraine. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine Besatzung sehe ich darin allerdings nicht. Souverän ist Deutschland zweifelsohne (in staatlicher Sicht), allerdings agiert unsere aktuelle Regierung nicht so, als ob sie es wirklich wäre.


Gut, ich habe schon viel zu viele Leute gelesen, die das ganz anders sehen. Schön, dass Du das ganze differenzierter siehst. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es entsteht zumindest meiner Meinung nach, ein sehr amerikahöriger Eindruck. Souverän definitiv, aber sehr unterwürfiges Verhalten.


Man kann schon dieser Meinung sein, aber ich finde, dass die USA feindlichkeit ziemlich ausgeprägt ist bei uns. Und auch in der Regierung bei weitem nicht alles akzeptiert wird, was aus USA kommt. 

Das Thema TTIP lassen wir jetzt mal raus, das wäre eine eigene Ewigkeits-Diskussion. Zum Thema NSA muss ich allderings dagen, dass die Aufregung der Deutschen lachhaft ist. JEDER Geheimdienst forscht ALLE aus, GERADE auch die "Freunde". Wer wirklich glaubte, es wäre anders, der ist so was von naiv. Und natürlich weiß und wusste die dt. Regierung das (und macht es selbst nicht anders), die ganze vorgespielte Echauffierung dient nur der eigenen Gesichtswahrung, schließlich kann man diese Wahrheit nicht einfach offen aussprechen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dann eher in welcher Gesellschaft sich Forenteilnehmer befinden, die andere persönlich attackieren müssen?


Ich wollte Dich nicht persönlich attackieren. Polemisch argumentieren, ja, beleidigen aber nicht. 

Da Du nicht der Meinung bist, 9/11 wäre vom CIA initiiert und Deutschland wäre von den USA besetzt, musst Du Dich von meinem Vergleich mit Xavier ja auch überhaupt nicht angesprochen fühlen ... 

Dennoch, sorry wenn ich zu persönlich war. Ich entschuldige mich ehrlich dafür.


----------



## Andregee (22. November 2015)

Was die Klitschko These betrifft, im Falle Iran hat eine gezielte CIA Kampagne samt Denunziation ausgereicht, um den demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Mossadeg durch einen Putsch von der Macht entheben zu lassen, weil dieser plante, die Gewinne der Ölindustrie dem Volk statt Groß Britanien zukommen zu lassen. Der gezielte Fehlinformationen über die Medien als auch ausländische Interessengruppen, wird stets genutzt, um ein Meinungsbild fernab der Realität zu manifestieren.  Was 9/11 betrifft, Es gilt übrigens als erwiesen, das das FBI mehrfach vor Anschlägen dieser Art gewarnt hat, während die damalige US amerikanische Führungsriege behauptete, dass wenn sie auch nur eine Ahnung davon gehabt hätten Alles mögliche dagegen unternommen hätten. Das ganze würde ich nicht als Inside Job aussehen, jedoch als bewußte Billigung für die Legitimation der folgenden Außenpolitik


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zunächst: Ich leiste Abitte. Du scheinst ja doch argumentieren zu wollen und grundsätzlich offen zu sein. Das finde ich leider nicht oft, deswegen war ich Deinen Texten etwas zu voreingenommen. Sorry dafür.



Alles gut, keiner von uns ist perfekt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich werte nicht unterschiedlich. Die USA hat auch viel Dreck am Stecken. Zu viel. Speziell jegliche Republikanische Regierung. Speziell Guantanamo ist unverzeihlich und hat jeglichen moralischen Anspruch zerstört.



Kann ich nicht widersprechen, sehe ich genauso.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das "Richtige" zu tun ist allerdings nicht einfach. Natürlich hat die USA ihre eigenen Interessen im Auge. Die eigenen moralischen Ansprüche auch leider nur zu oft verraten. Dennoch, die USA sind im westlichen Bündnis eingebunden und kann nicht so ohne weiteres machen, was sie will, ohne massiv Kritik von den Bündnispartnern zu bekommen. Nicht, dass das die USA aufhalten würde, aber es ist schon ein gewisses Regularium. Eines, dass den Russen komplett abgeht. Putin macht einfach was ER persönlich will. Diese Macht in einer einzelnen Person ist in den USA einfach nicht gegeben.



Nun, der Irakkrieg wurde gegen massive Kritik einiger Bündnispartnern durchgedrückt. Das dieser Angriffskrieg (ohne UN-Mandat) eine schwerer Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht ist, ist gewissermaßen klar.

Und das die US vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat die ganze Welt belogen hat auch. Wenn das Vorgehens Russlands in der Ukraine Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 rechtfertigen, dann bitte wo sind die Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 für Großbritannien und die USA?

Das wirkt einfach wie zweierlei Maß für mich. Und nicht wenige andere Menschen sehen das ähnlich.

Unser Ex-Kanzler Schröder hat bereits bestätigt, dass der Angriffskrieg der NATO in Jugoslawien Völkerrechtswidrig war. Warum gibt es gegen Deutschland keine Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8?

Es entsteht der Eindruck, Völkerrechtsverletzungen und Angriffskriege sind ok, solange sie unter NATO-Führung geschehen. Und genau das kritisiere ich hier im Thread.

Diese Doppelmoral und Heuchelei. Entweder ist *jeder* Völkerrechtsbruch verwerflich und kritikwürdig, oder aber gar keiner.

Aber es Russland vorzuwerfen und zu sanktionieren und die westlichen Länder damit durchkommen zu lassen, ist einfach zweierlei Maß. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist Unrecht? Sich gegen Assad aufzulehnen? Gegen Gadaffi? Gegen Hitler?



1. Nein ist es natürlich nicht. 

2. Gaddaffi und Assad in eine Reihe mit Hitler zu nennen, ist zynisch. Auch wenn diese zwei Männer zweifelsfrei Diktatoren sind/waren, so spielen sie doch nicht ansatzweise in einer Liga. Hitler ist (was Verbrechen und Unrecht angeht) Champignons League, die anderen beiden nicht mal 3.te Liga.

3. Durch die Aufzählung von Diktatoren und Mördern wird hier eine gewisse Stimmung geschaffen. Janukowtisch (so autokratisch er regiert haben mag) war weder das eine, noch das andere.

Der Mann wurde nach OSZE-Maßstäben demokratisch gewählt und undemokratisch seines Amtes entfernt. Der Vergleich verbietet sich daher meiner Meinung nach.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Welt ist nicht schwarz / weiß.



Und Janukowtisch ist nicht Hitler. Aber ohne Godwins Law werden Diskussion schnell langweilig, ich weiß 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Klitschko und ein paar Millionen aus dem Westen reichen nicht für einen Staatsstreich. Dazu gehört schon massive Unzufriedenheit und Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung. Und zumindest von hier sah es nicht so aus, als wäre Janukowitsch ein Regent, der das Interesse eigenes Volkes im Blick hatte. Genau wie die USA bestimmte Diktatoren im Nahen Osten lange unterstützt hat, hat auch Russland Janukowitsch (und auch andere, wie Aljaksandr Lukaschenka) gegen das Volk, dass sie regieren, unterstützt. Und genauso wie die Libanesen das Recht hatten, Gadaffi zum Teufel zu schicken, hatten auch die Ukrainer das Recht, Janukowitsch abzusetzen.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass Janukowtisch legal und demokratisch an die Macht kam und Gadaffi nicht. Und wenn ein Politiker gegen das eigene Volk handelt (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, weil er seine Unterschrift zum Assoziierungsabkommen verweigert hat), dann gehört der Mann bei der nächsten Wahl demokratisch abgewählt.

Gerade wenn man wie der Westen doch so hohe moralische Ansprüche hat, sollte man doch demokratische Vorgänge unterstützen und keine gewaltsame Putsche.

PS: Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist gegen den Afghanistaneinsatz gewesen. Wäre ein Putsch gegen die gewählte Regierung Schröders damals legitim gewesen?

PSPS: Das die neue Finanzministerin der Ukraine eine Amerikanerin ist, ist natürlich nur Zufall (Ukraine: Drei Ausländer in neuer Regierung in Kiew - DIE WELT) und ihre Vita liest sich natürlich auch keineswegs verdächtig.

Ein Schelm wer hier Zusammenhänge erkennen will 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn die Regierung keine freie und unbeinflusste Wahl zulässt, dann ist dieser Weg versperrt. Das weißt Du natürlich auch selbst.



Die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vom Maidan hätten doch die nächste reguläre Wahl abwarten können und dann Janukowtisch abwählen können. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Janukowitsch jemals versucht hätte, dass zu verhindern.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Meinung von Demokratie ist, alleine die offiziellen Ergebnisse von Wahlen anzuschauen, dann unterscheidet sie sich zweifellos.



Sofern diese Wahl demokratisch war, selbstverständlich. Und nach der OSZE und weiteren internationalen Wahlbeobachtern war die die Wahl Janukowitschs 2010 demokratisch.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Sichtweise war dann auch die DDR eine lupenreine Demokratie.



Keineswegs, ich hab den Maßstab im Absatz zuvor genannt. Den hat die DDR nie erfüllt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Sondern?



Mehrere islamische Terroristen unter der Führung von Bin Laden haben 4 Verkehrsflugzeuge gekapert und gegen die Zwillingstürme des World Trade Centers und das Pentagon gerichtet.

Meine Meinung zum Islam kannst du anderen Threads entnehmen. Angesichts der Vorhergehensweise am 11. September sehe ich keinen Grund die offizielle Version anzuzweifeln. Sie bestätigt meine Sicht der Dinge über den Islam.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem einen Grund zu sehen, warum das Ukrainische Militär MH17 hätte abschießen sollen - außer man geht von einer typischen False-Flag Aktion aus, um die Russen zu denunzieren. Und eine solche Theorie ist für mich ebenso plausibel, wie die Annahme, der CIA hätte 9/11 als False Flag Aktion durchgezogen. Deswegen meine Unterstellung, Du würdest solchen VT anhängen.



Mir geht es auch nicht darum, anzuzweifeln dass es die Rebellen war. Das ist das derzeit plausibelste Szenario.

Es geht mir a) darum, dass es noch keine Untersuchung gab und sich die westlichen Medien bereits auf Russland und Putin eingeschossen haben und b) dass manche Überschriften bewusst so gefasst wurden, dass Putin persönlich verantwortlich gemacht wurde (Spiegel: Stoppt Putin jetzt, The Sun: Putins Missile).

Putins Missile ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Die Buk M1 (die naheliegende Abschusswaffe) wurde 1972 entwickelt und 1980 in den Dienst der Streitkräfte der Sowjetunion genommen. 

Aber ja, es war Putins Missile.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nicht tust, welche Theorie hast Du dann zu MH17?



Siehe Absatz zuvor. Der Abschuss durch Rebellen ist die plausibelste. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man von keiner False-Flag Aktion ausgeht, kann es ja nur ein Versehen gewesen sein - denn keiner hat ein Interesse, Zivilisten zu töten (außer das der Gegenseite in die Schuhe zu schieben). Und wenn es ein Versehen war, kommen leider in der Tat nur die Rebellen in Frage. Auch wenn es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine Absicht war.



Das es keine Absicht war, sondern man ein Militärflugzeug der ukrainischen Streitkräfte treffen wollte ist wohl das naheliegendeste.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Klar darf man das, das gilt aber für fast alle Nato-Staaten. Das ist das Prinzip eines Militärbündnisses. Und ich bin SEHR froh, Teil eines solchen Bündnisses zu sein. Andernfalls wären wir bald das neue Ukraine.



Ich kann allerdings keine Bedrohung durch Russland erkennen, wenn die NATO ca. das zehnfache jährliche Militärbudget wie Russland hat, mehrere völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege führt und auf der ganzen Welt außerhalb der eigenen Grenzen Militärstützpunkte unterhält.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gut, ich habe schon viel zu viele Leute gelesen, die das ganz anders sehen. Schön, dass Du das ganze differenzierter siehst.



Warum auch nicht?

Warum sollte ich die USA für etwas kritisieren was sie "angeblich" oder "wohlmöglich" getan haben, wenn dass was die USA tatsächlich tun (Angriffskriege führen, US-Bürger ohne Rechtsverfahren per Drohne töten und Guantamo unterhalten) kritikwürdig ist?

Zumal die Beweise der meisten angeblichen Taten (sprich Verschwörungstheorien) sehr "kreativ" sind. Auf Deutsch Unwissenschaftlich.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann schon dieser Meinung sein, aber ich finde, dass die USA feindlichkeit ziemlich ausgeprägt ist bei uns.



Man kann nicht einerseits von Menschenrechte und Demokratie reden und auf der anderen Seite Angriffskriege führen und ein Gefängnis wie Guantanmo unterhalten. Das ist Unglaubwürdig.

Diese USA-Feindlichkeit ist zum größten Teil ein selbstgemachtes Problem.

Zumal sich meine Kritik immer gegen die Administration richtet. Die US-Verfassung ist ein vorbildliches demokratische Konstrukt.

Leider wesentlich mehr als unser Grundgesetz (aber das wäre ein Thema für einen eignen Thread).



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und auch in der Regierung bei weitem nicht alles akzeptiert wird, was aus USA kommt.



Auf die Forderung von Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen die USA oder die Forderung nach der Ausschluss aus der G8 wird man aber trotzdem ewig warten.

Und nach den bisherigen Maßstäben hätten die USA die Anforderungen dafür übererfüllt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Thema TTIP lassen wir jetzt mal raus, das wäre eine eigene Ewigkeits-Diskussion.



Absolute Zustimmung..



Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema NSA muss ich allderings dagen, dass die Aufregung der Deutschen lachhaft ist. JEDER Geheimdienst forscht ALLE aus, GERADE auch die "Freunde". Wer wirklich glaubte, es wäre anders, der ist so was von naiv. Und natürlich weiß und wusste die dt. Regierung das (und macht es selbst nicht anders), die ganze vorgespielte Echauffierung dient nur der eigenen Gesichtswahrung, schließlich kann man diese Wahrheit einfach nicht offen aussprechen.



An dieser Stelle richtet sich meine Kritik auch nicht dagegen, dass die NSA tut wofür sie gegründet wurde. Würde sie das nicht tun, wäre sie eine Steuerverschwendung.

Hier richtet sich meine Kritik an unsere Regierung und insbesondere an unseren Generalbundesanwalt die definitiv nichts unternehmen, gegen millionenfachen Bruch des Grundgesetztes. 

Entweder wollen sie nichts dagegen unternehmen oder sie können es nicht. Wenn sie nichts dagegen unternehmen können, sie sind offensichtlich unfähig ihre Aufgaben auszuführen und nicht länger tragbar.

Wenn sie dagegen nichts unternehmen wollen, dann muss man wohl Vorsatz unterstellen und dann gehören sie angezeigt. In beiden Fällten kommen Regierung und Generalbundesanwalt nicht gut weg bei der Sache.

Da der Generalbundesanwalt aber Weisungsgebunden ist, muss einen das nicht verwundern. 

Das man mit einem solchen Verhalten von den anderen Länder nicht ernstgenommen wird, versteht sich ja von selbst. Dass ist es, wenn ich meine, dass unser Land zwar souverän ist, aber unsere Regierung nicht so agiert.

Das wirkt mir persönlich viel zu unterwürfig. Und das finde ich persönlich schlimmer, als wenn wir Unsouverän wären. Weil es nämlich bedeutet, dass unsere Politiker kein Problem mit Unterwürfigkeit haben (sie machen es ja freiwillig).

Und das ist Charakterschwach. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dich nicht persönlich attackieren. Polemisch argumentieren, ja. Da Du nicht der Meinung bist, 9/11 wäre vom CIA initiiert und Deutschland wäre von den USA besetzt, musst Du Dich von meinem Vergleich mit Xavier ja auch überhaupt nicht angesprochen fühlen ...  Dennoch, sorry wenn ich zu persönlich war. Ich entschuldige mich ehrlich dafür.


Alles gut, niemand ist perfekt.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nun, der Irakkrieg wurde gegen massive Kritik einiger Bündnispartnern durchgedrückt. Das dieser Angriffskrieg (ohne UN-Mandat) eine schwerer Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht ist, ist gewissermaßen klar.
> 
> Und das die US vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat die ganze Welt belogen hat auch. Wenn das Vorgehens Russlands in der Ukraine Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 rechtfertigen, dann bitte wo sind die Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8 für Großbritannien und die USA?
> 
> Das wirkt einfach wie zweierlei Maß für mich. Und nicht wenige andere Menschen sehen das ähnlich.


Gute Frage. Der Angriff gegen den Irak lässt sich nicht rechtfertigen, genauso wenig wie Russlands Angriff gegen Tschtschenien und gegen die Krim/Ukraine. 

Dass die westlichen Staaten seinerzeit keine Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen die USA verhängt haben, dürfte dem selben Grund geschuldet sein, warum die engen verbündeten von Russland sich den aktuellen Sanktionen gegen Russland ebensowenig anschließen: Das eigene Interesse ist einfach wichtiger, als dem Verbündeten vermeintlich auf die Finger zu hauen. 

Auch wenn der kalte Krieg vorbei ist, ist das Blockdenken sicher nicht gänzlich verschwunden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unser Ex-Kanzler Schröder hat bereits bestätigt, dass der Angriffskrieg der NATO in Jugoslawien Völkerrechtswidrig war. Warum gibt es gegen Deutschland keine Wirtschaftssanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8?


Da bin ich nun wieder anderer Ansicht. In der UN wird jedes militärische Eingreifen von einer Veto-Macht blockiert, wenn diese auch nur den Hauch eines Grundes sieht, dem anderen eines reinwürgen zu können oder eigene Interssen im Geringsten betroffen wären. 

Der Eingriff im damaligen Jugoslavien war notwendig und richtig, anders wäre das Abschlachten der Menschen dort nicht zu stoppen gewesen. Ob es dafür nun eine UN Resolution gab oder nicht, ist mir persönlich sch*iss egal. Auch in Syrien hat man zu lange darauf gewartet. 

Militärische Eingriffe haben immer schlimme Konsequenzen. Aber oft ist das Nichts-Tun noch weitaus schlimmer. Nur sieht man das ja hinterher nicht, man hat kein "Save-and-Restore-Button", mit dem man das Ergebnis mit und ohne Eingriff von außen vergleichen könnte. Man sieht am Ende immer nur das Ergebnis für sich alleine und gibt der Entscheidung die Schuld - auch wenn eine andere Entscheidung evtl. noch viel schlimmere Konsequenzen gehabt hätte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es entsteht der Eindruck, Völkerrechtsverletzungen und Angriffskriege sind ok, solange sie unter NATO-Führung geschehen. Und genau das kritisiere ich hier im Thread.


Das klingt aber so, als würdest Du den Eingriff in Jusoslavien auf die selbe Ebene stellen, wie den "Eingriff" auf der Krim und in der Ostukraine. Ich seh da aber definitiv Unterschiede. Wenn Du es mit dem Irakangriff vergleichst sind wir allerdings schon eher beinander.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2. Gaddaffi und Assad in eine Reihe mit Hitler zu nennen, ist zynisch. Auch wenn diese zwei Männer zweifelsfrei Diktatoren sind/waren, so spielen sie doch nicht ansatzweise in einer Liga. Hitler ist (was Verbrechen und Unrecht angeht) Champignons League, die anderen beiden nicht mal 3.te Liga.


Das war absichtlich als Steigerung aufgezählt und bestimmt nicht im Sinne von Godwin (ich unterstell Dir ja nicht, Du wärst ein Nazi...). Und das Hitler ein so schlimmerer Diktator war, würde ich auch nicht sagen. Er ist nur zur "richtigen" Zeit an die "richtigen" Leute und das "richtige" Volk geraten. Ansonsten wär er auch nur ein harmloser Spinner gewesen. Von der Skrupellosigkeit und Egozentrik sehe ich in der Tat kaum einen Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Menschen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 3. Durch die Aufzählung von Diktatoren und Mördern wird hier eine gewisse Stimmung geschaffen. Janukowtisch (so autokratisch er regiert haben mag) war weder das eine, noch das andere.


Nein, das war er wohl nicht. Sonst hätte er den Maidan von vorne herein mit Gewalt niedergeschlagen. Das halte ich ihm durchaus zu gute. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Mann wurde nach OSZE-Maßstäben demokratisch gewählt und undemokratisch seines Amtes entfernt. Der Vergleich verbietet sich daher meiner Meinung nach.


Von einem inländischen Aufstand. So etwas ist auf dieser Welt nicht so ungewöhnlich und eigentlich alleine nie ein Grund, von außen in den Prozess einzugreifen. Nur wenn die neuen Machthaber Massaker an der Bevölkerung verüben, wird üblicherweise diskutiert, ob und wie man eingreift. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man wie der Westen doch so hohe moralische Ansprüche hat, sollte man doch demokratische Vorgänge unterstützen und keine gewaltsame Putsche.


Moral ist nicht unbedingt demokratisch. Denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass ein Volk immer moralisch wäre. Das ist aber nicht so. Das zeigt die Geschichte immer wieder.

Ein Putsch ist erst mal nicht undemokratisch, speziell dann nicht, wenn er aus dem Volk selbst kommt. Ein gewaltsamer Putsch einer kleinen Minderheit, die dann die Macht dauerhaft und ohne demokratischen Prozess an sich reißt, das wäre undemokratisch. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist gegen den Afghanistaneinsatz gewesen. Wäre ein Putsch gegen die gewählte Regierung Schröders damals legitim gewesen?


Natürlich kann es auch in Deutschland zu einem Putsch kommen. Bestimmt aber nicht wegen einer außenpolitischen Entscheidung wie dieser. Ob der Putsch legal ist oder nicht, stellt sich doch gar nicht. Wenn die Masse der Menschen groß genug ist, dass sie sich nicht kontrollieren lässt und sich die Regierung entscheidet, von Gewaltmaßnahmen abzusehen (was ihr gegen die eigene Bevölkerung auch nicht zusteht), dann würde es wohl früher oder später zu einer Auflösung der Regierung und anschließenden Neuwahlen kommen. Würdest Du das dann auch als Putsch sehen? Wo ist dazu der Unterschied zu dem, was in der Ukraine passiert ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vom Maidan hätten doch die nächste reguläre Wahl abwarten können und dann Janukowtisch abwählen können. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Janukowitsch jemals versucht hätte, dass zu verhindern.


Sie haben die Auflösung der Regierung mit anschließenden Neuwahlen erzwungen. Das ist m.E. durchaus ein demokratischer Prozess. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann allerdings keine Bedrohung durch Russland erkennen, wenn die NATO ca. das zehnfache jährliche Militärbudget wie Russland hat, mehrere völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege führt und auf der ganzen Welt außerhalb der eigenen Grenzen Militärstützpunkte unterhält.


Die Militärmacht Russlands reicht durchaus locker aus, um eine Bedrohung darzustellen. Die Welt nur einige zig-mal vernichten zu können, reicht dazu, auch wenn die Gegenseite es einige hundert mal kann...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich die USA für etwas kritisieren was sie "angeblich" oder "wohlmöglich" getan haben, wenn dass was die USA tatsächlich tun (Angriffskriege führen, US-Bürger ohne Rechtsverfahren per Drohne töten und Guantamo unterhalten) kritikwürdig ist?


Kritikwürdig ist das eine - das andere ist allerdings eine funktionierende Alternative zu benennen. 

Beispiel: So Sche*ße Guantanamo ist (und insbesondere wie es im Detail gehandhabt wird), welche Alternative hat die USA mit potentiellen Terroristen/Taliban aus Afghanistan umzugehen? Diese Menschen haben _*noch *_keine nachweisbaren Rechtsverstöße begangen. Also entlässt man sie in die Freiheit und wartet darauf, bis sich das ändert? Und nein, ich will damit weder die Folter noch die Internierung der vielen vielen unbescholtenen Menschen in Guantanamo entschuldigen, sondern nur das grundsätzliche Problem beleuchten!

Oder auch das mit den Drohnen: Wie will man den skrupellosen Terroristen-Führern das Handwerk legen? Was sind die Alternativen? Ein Frontalkrieg hat auf jeden Fall mehr Kollateralschäden (und wäre auch Völkerrechtlich nicht zu vertreten). Also diese Menschen einfach in ihren Verstecken (hinter der Zivibevölkerung dieser armen Länder) walten und schalten lassen? Drohnen-Angriffe sind außerhalb jedes Rechtssystems und kosten immer wieder Opfer in der Zivilbevölkerung. Das ist schrecklich. Und was genau ist die Alternative?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese USA-Feindlichkeit ist zum größten Teil ein selbstgemachtes Problem.


Im Gegensatz zu Putin setzt sich die USA nicht auf die eigenen Hände und schaut zu, was mit der Welt passiert. Klar, alles letztlich Eigeninteresse, aber Nichtstun ist einfach gefährlich. Und das wird auch Putin merken, wenn sich die Terroristen langsam auf ihn einschießen. Und dann wird er auch nicht mehr das Engelchen spielen können, das über die bösen USA lästert, welche sich in der Welt die Finger schmutzig machen und sich permanent eine blutige Nase holen. 


Ich könnte noch ewig diskutieren, aber mein Arbeitgeber findet das nicht so lustig, deswegen muss ich meine Antwort an dieser Stelle leider abkürzen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Der Angriff gegen den Irak lässt sich nicht rechtfertigen, genauso wenig wie Russlands Angriff gegen Tschtschenien und gegen die Krim/Ukraine.
> 
> Dass die westlichen Staaten seinerzeit keine Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen die USA verhängt haben, dürfte dem selben Grund geschuldet sein, warum die engen verbündeten von Russland sich den aktuellen Sanktionen gegen Russland ebensowenig anschließen: Das eigene Interesse ist einfach wichtiger, als dem Verbündeten vermeintlich auf die Finger zu hauen.



Nicht nur das. Es kommt vor allem auf den Umgang mit falschen Handlungen an. Die USA haben mehrmals gravierende Fehler im Irakkrieg eingeräumt, Tony Blair sich sogar dafür entschuldigt. 

Irak: Tony Blair entschuldigt sich für Fehler im Krieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Von Russland sehe ich nichts Derartiges. Im Gegenteil steht Putin nach wie vor zu seinen intelligenzbeleidigenden Rechtfertigungen, leugnet immer noch das Völkerrecht gebrochen zu haben und reagiert auf unsere Worte, allen voran auf Merkels, die mit ihm auch vor den Sanktionen 1000 mal telefoniert und auf ihn eingeredet hat, stets mit Trotz. Logisch, dass er mit seiner geistigen Haltung nicht länger Mitglied im G8 bzw. G7-Club sein konnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso muss nur Russland die Konsequenzen tragen? Und in wie fern genau lügen unsere Medien (in der Gesamtheit, nicht einzelne Publikationen)?



Naja - nur Russland ist "gezwungen", mit seinen Truppen fremdes Territorium zu bestzen. Zum Beispiel für die Ukrainer gibt es dagegen gar keine Konsequenzen, die haben heute genauso viel Frieden und Unbeschwertheit, wie vor zwei Jahren...


Diskutieren: zwecklos.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Es kommt vor allem auf den Umgang mit falschen Handlungen an. Die USA haben mehrmals gravierende Fehler im Irakkrieg eingeräumt, Tony Blair sich sogar dafür entschuldigt.
> 
> Irak: Tony Blair entschuldigt sich für Fehler im Krieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Von Russland sehe ich nichts Derartiges. Im Gegenteil steht Putin nach wie vor zu seinen intelligenzbeleidigenden Rechtfertigungen, leugnet immer noch das Völkerrecht gebrochen zu haben und reagiert auf unsere Worte, allen voran auf Merkels, die mit ihm auch vor den Sanktionen 1000 mal telefoniert und auf ihn eingeredet hat, stets mit Trotz. Logisch, dass er mit seiner geistigen Haltung nicht länger Mitglied im G8 bzw. G7-Club sein konnte.



Ich denke/hoffe, dass es da nicht nur um das Leugnen geht (zumal Putin ja mittlerweile mit dem russischen Einsatz auf der Krim eher prahlt, als ihn zu leugnen). Aber als einziger Führer einer Industrienation seit ettlichen Jahrzehnten hat Putin seine Militärmacht für Eroberung zusätzlichen Staatsterritoriums genutzt. Das ist zwar in seinen Auswirkungen für die Bevölkerung vor Ort und somit auch moralisch kein gigantischer Unterschied, da sind wären die Änderungen von einem Machthaber zum nächsten schwerwiegender (und im Falle Russlands eher restriktiv). Aber es ist juristisch und diplomatisch ein gigantischer Unterschied. Andere Einmärsche (einschließlich die vorrangehenden Russlands) wurden mit Selbstverteidigung, Verstoß gegen UN-Auflagen oder Hilfsstellung gegenüber lokalen Gruppen durchgeführt. Die Angemessenheit der Verteidigungsarten ist zwar durchaus strittig, die Verstöße waren in mindestens einem Fall eine Fehlanschuldigung und die unterstützten Gruppen repräsentierten nicht immer die lokalen Mehrheitsverhältnisse (wenn auch meist in größerem Maße, als ihre Gegner). Aber all diesen Angriffsgründen ist gemeinsam, dass sie auf einen Endzustand hinarbeiten, in dem lokale, friedliche Gruppierungen sich endlich wieder selbst regieren können. Zwar ist dies aufgrund dilletantischer Ausführung und reiner Ignoranz nur bedingt der Fall, aber es wird -soweit mit den gewählten Methoden überhaupt möglich (also kaum)- in die richtige Richtung gearbeitet.
Bei Putin ist das Ausgangsziel, dass bis dato auch erreicht wurde, dagegen die Bereicherung und Machtsteigerung einer eindeutig nicht friedens-orientierten und ebensowenig lokalen Gruppierung. Das ist nicht nur moralisch eine Stufe weiter unten, das ist vor allem auch hochgradig nachahmungsgefährdet, wenn die internationale Gemeinschaft derartigem Verhalten nicht knallharte Schranken vorsetzt. (Was sie imho bislang nicht hat.)


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Es kommt vor allem auf den Umgang mit falschen Handlungen an.



Das verspricht jetzt unterhaltsam zu werden.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die USA haben mehrmals gravierende Fehler im Irakkrieg eingeräumt,



Uhh, das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Die USA haben gravierende Fehler eingeräumt.

Na da sind ja hunderttausende Tote nicht mehr so schlimm, oder?



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Tony Blair sich sogar dafür entschuldigt.
> 
> Irak: Tony Blair entschuldigt sich für Fehler im Krieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Kurze Verständnisfrage. Wenn sich z.B. Anders Breivik oder der IS entschuldigen würde, wäre dann alles gut? So nach dem Motto, hey kann ja mal passieren.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Von Russland sehe ich nichts Derartiges. Im Gegenteil steht Putin nach wie vor zu seinen intelligenzbeleidigenden Rechtfertigungen, leugnet immer noch das Völkerrecht gebrochen zu haben und reagiert auf unsere Worte, allen voran auf Merkels, die mit ihm auch vor den Sanktionen 1000 mal telefoniert und auf ihn eingeredet hat, stets mit Trotz.



Also müsste sich Russland nur entschuldigen und alles wäre gut? Auch wenn sich effektiv nichts ändern würde? 

Interessante Rechtsauffassung.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Logisch, dass er mit seiner geistigen Haltung nicht länger Mitglied im G8 bzw. G7-Club sein konnte.



Logisch. Sei Mitglied in der G8. Du darfst Angriffskriege führen und hunderttausende Menschen töten, solange du dich entschuldigst


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Oh, zwei Leichen wurden wiederbelebt. Einmal Kaaruzo und einmal der  Thread. Beides verspricht nervig zu werden. 

Zu deiner Frage: Ja, bekäme Russland morgen einen neuen  Präsidenten und der würde sich für Putins Handlungen entschuldigen,  Schadensbegrenzung betreiben (zum Beispiel die Krim wieder hergeben oder sie unter ukrainische Verwaltung stellen) und  glaubhaft versichern, dass er sein Land demokratisieren will, dann wäre  eine Mitgliedschaft im kleinen G-Club wieder sinnvoll.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Oh, zwei Leichen wurden wiederbelebt. Einmal Kaaruzo und einmal der  Thread. Beides verspricht nervig zu werden.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Ja, bekäme Russland morgen einen neuen  Präsidenten und der würde sich für Putins Handlungen entschuldigen,  Schadensbegrenzung betreiben (zum Beispiel die Krim wieder hergeben oder sie unter ukrainische Verwaltung stellen) und  glaubhaft versichern, dass er sein Land demokratisieren will, dann wäre  eine Mitgliedschaft im kleinen G-Club wieder sinnvoll.



Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. 

Die Krim könnte man wiedergeben, die hunderttausende Tote im Irak aber nicht wiederbeleben. Willst du die Doppelmoral die hier herrscht, nicht erkennen?

Und zum Thema "demokratisieren". Wie "demokratisch" ist eigenlich Guantanamo Bay und die Drohnenpolitik der USA?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Oh ne, nicht wieder die Doppelmoral-Keule. 

Du kannst auch die Toten in der Ukraine nicht wiederbeleben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Oh ne, nicht wieder die Doppelmoral-Keule. .



Da diese Argument bisher nicht widerlegt wurde, bleibe ich selbstverständlich auch dabei.

Es ist für mich nachwievor nicht nachvollziehbar, warum man Russland für Völkerrechtsvergehen sanktioniert und andere Staate nicht. Und die Ausrede (Man hat sich ja entschudligt) ist ja wohl an Zynismus nicht zu  überbieten, wäre die Thematik (Hunderttausende Tote im Irak) nicht so tragisch.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die Toten in der Ukraine nicht wiederbeleben.



Dann vergleiche mal bitte die Todeszahlen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: Ja, bekäme Russland morgen einen neuen  Präsidenten und der würde sich für Putins Handlungen entschuldigen,  Schadensbegrenzung betreiben (zum Beispiel die Krim wieder hergeben oder sie unter ukrainische Verwaltung stellen) und  glaubhaft versichern, dass er sein Land demokratisieren will, dann wäre  eine Mitgliedschaft im kleinen G-Club wieder sinnvoll.



Uh ja klar, Russland muss das natürlich machen, sonst sind die absolut nicht tragbar für unsere gesitete Welt...  
Die USA die mindestens genauso oft, wenn nicht öfter Völkerrecht gebrochen haben, das letzte mal mit dem zweiten Irakkrieg, zuvor schon mit Guantanamo, davor im Kosovo, usw. , sowie unzähliger Verbrechen nach den Genfer Konventionen zum Beispiel in Vietnam (Napalm auf Zivilisten, unzähliger Masaker an Bauern durch Soldaten, oder das foltern von Kriegsgefangenen usw. sind natürlich für die G7 / 8 tragbar.
Da käme keiner auf die Idee die mal für ihre Schweinerein auszuschließen und zu demonisieren, da entschuldigt man sich brav und sagt ja es gab hier und da "vieleicht" "vereinzelte" Fehler und alles ist gut und es kann so weiter gemacht werden wie eh und je.

Wo ist denn da mal die Forderung nach Schadensbegrenzung? (Zum Beispiel indem die USA mal ein paar hunderttausend Flüchtlinge aus denn von ihnen verursachten Krisenherden aufnehmen?) Wo ist da die Forderung dieses Land voller undemokratischer Lobbyisten zu demokratisieren? Wo sind da die Forderungen sich denn Regierungen der Länder zu stellen in denen man tagtäglich Menschen durch unautorisierte Drohnenangriffe umbringt, oder einfach mit Spezialeinheiten ohne offizielle Erlaubnis in fremden Ländern operiert? Wo sind da die Forderungen nach Sanktionen gegen die USA und einen Ausschluss aus den G7 / 8 bis man sich bessert?

Man verstehe das nicht falsch, ich will damit nicht sagen habt Mitleid mit Putin der hat doch alles richtig gemacht, aber hier Putin zum Buhmann zu machen und ihn auf diese Weise zu strafen ist doch offensichtlich auch nur fadenscheinig doppelmoralisches Polittheater desen Ziele nicht in der Wahrung von Recht und Regeln liegt sondern nur darin eine eigene außenpolitische Agenda umzusetzen die eigenen Interessen nützt! Denn andere, wie die USA, haben in der jüngeren Vergangenheit genauso schwere, wenn nicht sogar härtere Vergehen begangen und da schaut man geflisentlich darüber hinweg und echufiert sich maximal leicht darüber, ohne nachhaltige Konsequenzen...

Also entweder gleiche Regeln für alle, oder aber die Regeln sind nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen, vor allem dann nicht wenn man sich auch noch bewusst hinstellt und als Moralapostel aufführt, so wie es Europa und die USA in der Ukrainekrise immer wieder gemacht haben und machen.


----------



## JePe (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da diese Argument bisher nicht widerlegt wurde, bleibe ich selbstverständlich auch dabei.



Argument wofuer oder wogegen?


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2016)

Ihr immer mit eurem Völkerrecht.
Ich finde die momentane Entwicklung nicht schlecht, die Krim ist jetzt russisch.....und fertig.

Wir haben z.B.: noch beurkundetes Eigentum (großes Haus + Grundstück) in Polen.....also naja, nicht Polen....in Schlesien.
Da das mit der Krim ja nun auch nicht so ein riesen Ding war, stehen die Chancen momentan nicht schlecht das wir das bald wieder bekommen. Einfach Top.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Uh ja klar, Russland muss das natürlich machen, sonst sind die absolut nicht tragbar für unsere gesitete Welt...
> Die USA die mindestens genauso oft, wenn nicht öfter Völkerrecht gebrochen haben, das letzte mal mit dem zweiten Irakkrieg, zuvor schon mit Guantanamo, davor im Kosovo, usw. , sowie unzähliger Verbrechen nach den Genfer Konventionen zum Beispiel in Vietnam (Napalm auf Zivilisten, unzähliger Masaker an Bauern durch Soldaten, oder das foltern von Kriegsgefangenen usw. sind natürlich für die G7 / 8 tragbar.
> Da käme keiner auf die Idee die mal für ihre Schweinerein auszuschließen und zu demonisieren, da entschuldigt man sich brav und sagt ja es gab hier und da "vieleicht" "vereinzelte" Fehler und alles ist gut und es kann so weiter gemacht werden wie eh und je.
> 
> ...



Zustimmung zum gesamten Text.

Den Inhalt des letztens Absatz habe ich hier bereits paarmal geäußert. Einzige Reaktion darauf, ich wäre ein „Putinversteher“.



JePe schrieb:


> Argument wofuer oder wogegen?


 
Siehe den Text von Nightslaver. Diese und vergleichbare Argumente habe ich in diesem Thread paarmal vorgebracht.

Entweder man sanktioniert jeden Völkerrechtsverstoß von jedem oder gar keinen. Aber nur einseitig Russland zu sanktionieren ist mMn Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder man sanktioniert jeden Völkerrechtsverstoß von jedem oder gar keinen. Aber nur einseitig Russland zu sanktionieren ist mMn Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.



Nein da widerspreche ich, man sollte jeden sanktionieren den man kann, auch wenn man scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist die eigene Haustür zu kehren. Aber man sollte sich halt in dem Zusammenhang dann auch nicht hinstellen und einen vom Pferd erzählen wie böse doch jetzt die Russen wären und wie schlimm sie die Rechte verletzt haben während man selbst mindestens genauso viel Dreck am stecken hat von dem man lieber nicht reden will.

Grade die USA betrifft das im besonderen, da sie immer wieder einen Scheiß auf UN-Resolutionen, Völkerrecht und Genfer Konvention geben, aber immer wieder meinen sie müssten sich hinstellen und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen. 

*edit* Allerdings sollten Sanktionen sich in solchen Fällen auch in vertretbaren Rahmen halten, das Verhalten / die Strafen bei Russland bezüglich der Krim ist schon leicht überzogen und absurd.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein da widerspreche ich, man sollte jeden sanktionieren den man kann, auch wenn man scheinbar nicht in der Lage ist die eigene Haustür zu kehren. Aber man sollte sich halt in dem Zusammenhang dann auch nicht hinstellen und einen vom Pferd erzählen wie böse doch jetzt die Russen wären und wie schlimm sie die Rechte verletzt haben während man selbst mindestens genauso viel Dreck am stecken hat von dem man lieber nicht reden will.
> 
> Grade die USA betrifft das im besonderen, da sie immer wieder einen Scheiß auf UN-Resolutionen, Völkerrecht und Genfer Konvention geben, aber immer wieder meinen sie müssten sich hinstellen und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.



Das meinte ich ja. Der Westen (und insbesondere die USA) sollen nicht immer auf dem hohen moralischen Ross sitzen.

Vor dem Gesetz (auch dem Völkerrecht) sollten eigentlich alle gleich sein. Aber manche sind halt gleicher.


----------



## JePe (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder man sanktioniert jeden Völkerrechtsverstoß von jedem oder gar keinen. Aber nur einseitig Russland zu sanktionieren ist mMn Doppelmoral und Heuchelei.



Die Krim wurde im Rahmen einer militaerischen Aktion abzeichenloser Soldateska zum Staatsgebiet der Russischen Foederation. Falls Du vergleichbare Faelle in der juengeren Vergangenheit kennst - immer her damit. Ansonsten glaenzt das Szenario durch Einzigartigkeit und ist auch absolut sanktionswuerdig.

Davon abgesehen, ist das (D)eine Meinung - als solche etikettierst Du es ja auch selbst - aber eben kein Argument _fuer_ oder _gegen_ etwas. Du bleibst es im Gegenteil schuldig zu erklaeren, ob Du das russische Verhalten nun tolerierst oder nicht: in dem Fall muesstest Du es allen andere auch zugestehen. Umgekehrt muesstest Du, wenn Du es nicht gutheisst, Russland als Aggressor geisseln. Du tust weder das Eine noch das Andere - Du hast Dir ein gegen jeden Sachvortrag immunisierendes "Doppelmoral"-Schild gemalt und machst es Dir dahinter gemuetlich. Das macht vielleicht Spass, bringt aber eine Diskussion ueber die "aktuelle Entwicklung in der Ukraine" - und um die ging es hier irgendwann mal - nicht wirklich voran.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 


Russland wird für die Ukrainekrise zum Buhmann gemacht  und die USA für den Irakkrieg. Zurecht. Deswegen sage ich ja, dass es  auf den Umgang mit eigenen Handlungen ankommt. Die USA haben gravierende  Fehler eingeräumt, eroberte Gebiete den Irakern zurückgegeben, sie  fliegen  Luftangriffe gegen den IS und spenden afaik viel Geld für Flüchtlinge.  Was macht Russland in der Ukrainekrise? 

Und ich bin sicher, wenn Al-Qaida mit ihren Handlungen  angemessen umgehen würden:

- die Anschläge vom 11. September als Fehler  bezeichnen würden
- die USA von ihrer Feindesliste nehmen würden
- sich auflösen würden, weil Terroroganisationen böse sind

dann  würden die USA auch  den Dronenkampf einstellen. Nun haben Terroristen aber leider die  unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass sie nur durch den Tod zu stoppen sind. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> 
> Russland wird für die Ukrainekrise zum Buhmann gemacht  und die USA für den Irakkrieg. Zurecht. Deswegen sage ich ja, dass es  auf den Umgang mit eigenen Handlungen ankommt. Die USA haben gravierende  Fehler eingeräumt, eroberte Gebiete den Irakern zurückgegeben, sie  fliegen  Luftangriffe gegen den IS und spenden afaik viel Geld für Flüchtlinge.  Was macht Russland in der Ukrainekrise?



Oh ja, genau, darum haben die USA auch eine inkompetente, aber den USA absolut loyale Regierung im Irak installiert gehabt, die Ölfelder von amerikanischen Firmen betreiben lassen und das soviel "gesependete" Geld vor allem damals in Form von Militärausrüstung geliefert, die auch nicht "gespendet" war sondern vom Irak in Form eines Langzeitkredits abgezahlt wird.  

Was macht Russland in der Ukrainekriese? Die Bevölkerung der umkämpften Ostgebiete versorgen?
Investitionen in die marode Infrastruktur der Krim tätigen wie sie die ukrainische Regierung schon seit ewigen Jahren nicht mehr getätigt hat?

Kommische Vorstellungen hast du, echt...



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, wenn Al-Qaida mit ihren Handlungen  angemessen umgehen würden:
> 
> - die Anschläge vom 11. September als Fehler  bezeichnen würden
> - die USA von ihrer Feindesliste nehmen würden
> ...



Genau, dann würden die Amis von heute auf morgen zu denen lieb und nett sein und natürlich "rechtfertigt" das die Terroristen dem nicht nachkommen und das so machen den Drohneneinsatz mit unzähligen unschuldigen Toten. 

Sowas ist natürlich absolut legitimer Kolletralschaden:



> Demnach wurden seit 2004 (alleine in Pakistan) mindestens 291 Einsätze durchgeführt bei denen  zwischen 2292 und 2863 Menschen starben. *Mindestens 1104 seien der  Untersuchung nach verletzt worden.* 126 bewaffnete Anführer der Islamisten,  die namentlich bekannt sind und mehrere hundert militante Islamisten  wurden getötet. *Etwa 385 bis 775 Unbeteiligte, darunter 164 Kinder,  kamen bei den Angriffen ums Leben.*



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drohnenangriffe_in_Pakistan

Und ob die 126 bewaffneten Anführer der Islamisten und hunderte militanter Kämpfer auch wirklich soviele waren wie angegeben, oder doch nur Zivilisten, kann keiner nachvollziehen weil es niemand überprüfen kann, fährt ja keiner hin und identifiziert die Leichen, oder könnte das nach so einem Angriff noch...
Zivile Opferzahlen also durchaus noch weit höher möglich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Russen und Amerikaner... 
Es wird Zeit, dass sich das moderne europäische Verständnis zum Thema Krieg und Frieden durchsetzt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

Und ich finde, dass du komische Vorstellungen hast. Insbesondere was die russischen Handlungen in der Ukrainekrise betrifft. Besatzung, Annexion, Leugnung von Völkerrechtsbruch?


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russen und Amerikaner...
> Es wird Zeit, dass sich das moderne europäische Verständnis zum Thema Krieg und Frieden durchsetzt.



Meinst du das in der Ukraine?
Oder meinst du die Euro Pleite in diversen Ländern?


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Was hat die Euro Pleite mit Krieg zu tun? 
Ich meine kein EU Staat hätte ohne Intervention der Amerikaner im Irak mitgemacht oder wie Russland einen Teil eines anderen Landes annektiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Und ich finde, dass du komische Vorstellungen hast. Insbesondere was die russischen Handlungen in der Ukrainekrise betrifft. Besatzung, Annexion, Leugnung von Völkerrechtsbruch?



Gott bist du peinlich... 
Ich habe keiner Stelle irgendwas geleugnet.

Aber du bist ja sicher in der Lage mir zu zeigen wo ich das habe? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich meine kein EU Staat hätte ohne Intervention der Amerikaner im Irak  mitgemacht oder wie Russland einen Teil eines anderen Landes  annektiert.



Ach und das macht es entschuldbar das Länder wie England und Polen fleißig mitgemacht haben nur weil die Amis auch dabei waren?
Also ich finde da machst du es dir etwas zu leicht zu sagen das die Euroländer die immer fleißig dabei waren ja persöhnlich entschuldbar wären weil die Amis ja den Krieg wollten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Russland wird für die Ukrainekrise zum Buhmann gemacht  und die USA für den Irakkrieg. Zurecht. Deswegen sage ich ja, dass es  auf den Umgang mit eigenen Handlungen ankommt. Die USA haben gravierende  Fehler eingeräumt, eroberte Gebiete den Irakern zurückgegeben, sie  fliegen  Luftangriffe gegen den IS und spenden afaik viel Geld für Flüchtlinge.  Was macht Russland in der Ukrainekrise?



Wow sie haben Fehler eingeräumt. Das wird die Angehörigen von hunderttausend ermordeten Iraker bestimmt freuen.

Hey, jeder Völkerrechtsbruch ist in Ordnung. Hauptsache, man räumt den Fehler ein.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, wenn Al-Qaida mit ihren Handlungen  angemessen umgehen würden:
> 
> - die Anschläge vom 11. September als Fehler  bezeichnen würden
> - die USA von ihrer Feindesliste nehmen würden
> ...



Klar, weil die anderen illegal agieren (Terrorangriffe), reagier ich auch illegal (Drohnenangriffe).

Nach der Logik ist die Krim doch völlig zurecht russisches Territorium. Immerhin wurde Janukowisch illegal seines Amtes enthoben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott bist du peinlich...
> Ich habe keiner Stelle irgendwas geleugnet.
> 
> Aber du bist ja sicher in der Lage mir zu zeigen wo ich das habe?



Und du bist dumm.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und du bist dumm.




Ich wiederhole:


> Aber du bist ja sicher in der Lage mir zu zeigen wo ich das habe?




Davon ab ist es peinlich jemanden etwas zu unterstellen was er nie gesagt hat, also bewusst zu verleumden, aber daran erkennt man halt wer hier wirklich der du....e ist wenn man  schon so persöhnlich werden muss weil man sonst nichts liefern kann, nicht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass du etwas leugnest. Das leugnen bezog sich selbstverständlich auf Putin, der einen Völkerrechtsbruch leugnet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass du etwas leugnest. Das leugnen bezog sich selbstverständlich auf Putin, der einen Völkerrechtsbruch leugnet.



Stimmt, wenn er Fehler einräumen würde, wäre alles wieder top 

Gilt das eigentlich auch für Assad? Nur mal so zum Verständnis.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Assad ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion, denn Syrien war nie Mitglied beim G7-Club. Aber die Frage solltest du deinem Freund Putin stellen, denn der sieht offenbar eine politische Zukunft für Assad.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Assad ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion, denn Syrien war nie Mitglied beim G7-Club. Aber die Frage solltest du deinem Freund Putin stellen, denn der sieht offenbar eine politische Zukunft für Assad.



Al-Quaida war nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion, denn die Länder in den Al-Quaida operiert, waren nie Mitglieder beim G7-Club.

Seit wann ist Putin eigentlich ein Freund von mir? Wäre mir neu.

Und warum sollte Assad keine politische Zukunft haben?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass du etwas leugnest. Das leugnen bezog sich selbstverständlich auf Putin, der einen Völkerrechtsbruch leugnet.



Und trotzdem, wo sind die Ansichten merkwürdig?
*
Was ich geschrieben habe:*
Habe ich geschrieben das ich Putins Handlungen falsch finde? Ja
Hat Putin Recht gebrochen? Ja.
Hat Putin gelogen? Ja
Ist die Kritik der Europäer und  USA über die Handlungen Putins gerechtfertig? Ja
Haben europäische Staaten, oder die USA ebenfalls ehnlich schwerwiegend oder schwerwiegender "bestehendes Recht" gebrochen? Ja

Ist Putin deswegen jetzt schlimmer als Staatsoberhäupter aus Europa und denn USA? Nein
Ist die Härte der Sanktionen und höhe Strafen entsprechend gerechtfertigt? Nein
Ist das Moralapostelhafte getue der Europäer und USA gegenüber Putin gerechtfertigt / berechtigt? Nein


Mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben und das kann man auch so aus meinen 2 Posts dazu rauslesen. Also jetzt erzähl mir doch mal wo meine Ansichten diesbezüglich merkwürdig sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und trotzdem, wo sind die Ansichten merkwürdig?
> *
> Was ich geschrieben habe:*
> Habe ich geschrieben das ich Putins Handlungen falsch finde? Ja
> ...



Weil du das Vorgehen Russlands differenziert betrachtest und nicht einfach sagst, Russland ist das Übel der Welt und Putin der böse Diktator.

Hast du das hier noch nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hast du das hier noch nicht mitbekommen?



Nein ich bin da immer "schwer von Begriff". 
So ist das halt wenn man "dumm" ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Ja, ihr seid echte Helden, so wie ihr euch hier gegenseitig die Eier schaukelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Krim wurde im Rahmen einer militaerischen Aktion abzeichenloser Soldateska zum Staatsgebiet der Russischen Foederation. Falls Du vergleichbare Faelle in der juengeren Vergangenheit kennst - immer her damit. Ansonsten glaenzt das Szenario durch Einzigartigkeit und ist auch absolut sanktionswuerdig.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, ist das (D)eine Meinung - als solche etikettierst Du es ja auch selbst - aber eben kein Argument _fuer_ oder _gegen_ etwas. Du bleibst es im Gegenteil schuldig zu erklaeren, ob Du das russische Verhalten nun tolerierst oder nicht: in dem Fall muesstest Du es allen andere auch zugestehen. Umgekehrt muesstest Du, wenn Du es nicht gutheisst, Russland als Aggressor geisseln. Du tust weder das Eine noch das Andere - Du hast Dir ein gegen jeden Sachvortrag immunisierendes "Doppelmoral"-Schild gemalt und machst es Dir dahinter gemuetlich. Das macht vielleicht Spass, bringt aber eine Diskussion ueber die "aktuelle Entwicklung in der Ukraine" - und um die ging es hier irgendwann mal - nicht wirklich voran.



/verymuchsigned




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hat die Euro Pleite mit Krieg zu tun?



Mehr als die Irakkriege mit der Ukraine.
Aber definitiv immer noch zu wenig, um in diesem Thread eine Rolle zu spielen...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat Putin Recht gebrochen? Ja.
> Hat Putin gelogen? Ja
> ...
> Ist die Härte der Sanktionen und höhe Strafen entsprechend gerechtfertigt? Nein



Könntest du näher ausführen, wieso ein paar lasche Import/Exportbeschränkungen, die nicht einmal die Haupteinnahmequellen des jeweiligen Landes betrefen, deiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt sind, wenn dieses Land militärische Eroberungen mit getarnten Einheiten durchführt und sich danach auch noch damit brüstet?
Ist immer ein Bruch so ziemlich aller internationalen Rechtssysteme, von der Hager Landkriegsordnung bis zum modernen Völkerrecht, und das mit der öffentlichen Ankündigung, sein Verhalten auch in Zukunft nicht bessern zu wollen. Diesseits von systematischen Massenmord fällt mir kaum eine schwerwiegendere Kategorie ein, in der über Sanktionen zu sprechen wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntest du näher ausführen, wieso ein paar lasche Import/Exportbeschränkungen, die nicht einmal die Haupteinnahmequellen des jeweiligen Landes betrefen, deiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt sind, wenn dieses Land militärische Eroberungen mit getarnten Einheiten durchführt und sich danach auch noch damit brüstet?
> Ist immer ein Bruch so ziemlich aller internationalen Rechtssysteme, von der Hager Landkriegsordnung bis zum modernen Völkerrecht, und das mit der öffentlichen Ankündigung, sein Verhalten auch in Zukunft nicht bessern zu wollen. Diesseits von *systematischen Massenmord* fällt mir kaum eine schwerwiegendere Kategorie ein, in der über Sanktionen zu sprechen wäre.



Ist dieser systematische Massenmord auch sanktionswürdig?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntest du näher ausführen, wieso ein paar lasche Import/Exportbeschränkungen, die nicht einmal die Haupteinnahmequellen des jeweiligen Landes betrefen, deiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt sind, wenn dieses Land militärische Eroberungen mit getarnten Einheiten durchführt und sich danach auch noch damit brüstet?
> Ist immer ein Bruch so ziemlich aller internationalen Rechtssysteme, von der Hager Landkriegsordnung bis zum modernen Völkerrecht, und das mit der öffentlichen Ankündigung, sein Verhalten auch in Zukunft nicht bessern zu wollen. Diesseits von systematischen Massenmord fällt mir kaum eine schwerwiegendere Kategorie ein, in der über Sanktionen zu sprechen wäre.



Ich bezog mich damit vornehmlich auf den Ausschluss aus den G7/8. Die ich für eine völlige Fehlentscheidung halte und die auch eine "Folge" von Putins Ukrainepolitik war.
Die wirtschaftlichen Sanktionen an und für sich sind ja schon bald vernachlässigbar und sollten bei solch einem Husarenstück schon sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich damit vornehmlich auf den Ausschluss aus den G7/8. Die ich für eine völlige Fehlentscheidung halte und die auch eine "Folge" von Putins Ukrainepolitik war.
> Die wirtschaftlichen Sanktionen an und für sich sind ja schon bald vernachlässigbar und sollten bei solch einem Husarenstück schon sein.



Zumal ja auch noch immer keine vernüftige Begründung genannt wurde, warum z.b. der Irakkrieg (als völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg) kein Grund für einen Ausschluss aus der G8 darstellen soll.

Aber das liegt ja daran, weil man Fehler eingesehen hat 

Dann ist auch ein Angriffskrieg nicht mehr so schlimm für einige User hier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich damit vornehmlich auf den Ausschluss aus den G7/8. Die ich für eine völlige Fehlentscheidung halte und die auch eine "Folge" von Putins Ukrainepolitik war.
> Die wirtschaftlichen Sanktionen an und für sich sind ja schon bald vernachlässigbar und sollten bei solch einem Husarenstück schon sein.



Verstehe. Den Ausschluss aus den G8 hätte ich gar nicht als Sanktion gezählt, als Reaktion war er aber quasi zwangsläufig. Die G7+ ist eine lockere, informelle Diksussionsplattform für Staaten, die zusammenarbeiten wollen. Was sollte Russland da noch? Die anderen wollten nicht mehr mit Russland zusammenarbeiten, da hätte ein Einladung zum nächsten Gipfel auch nichts gebracht. Umgekehrt hat Russland sowohl die EU als auch die USA als Gegner definiert. Sogar in einem Maße, dass es militärische Handlungen gegen Drittstaten rechtfertigt, wenn diese zu eng mit der EU zusammenarbeiten wollen. Viel deutlicher hätte Putin seine Abneigung gegen eine enge Zusammenarbeit im Rahmen der G8 wohl nicht zum Ausdruck bringen können, oder?
Sieht man davon ab, dass er manchmal eine merkwürdige Vorstellung von internationaler Kommunikation hat (siehe auch seine Lügen rund um die Krim), würde ich den gesamten Ablauf sogar eher als einen Austritt denn einen Ausschluss Russlands aus der G7+-Gruppe betrachten.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2016)

Jaja und die Amis drohen Holland sogar mit Invasion falls je amerikanische Staatsbürger vor dem internationalen Strafgerichtshof in Den Haag angeklagt werden sollten. Aber die Amis sind ja immer die guten...


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstehe. Den Ausschluss aus den G8 hätte ich gar nicht als Sanktion gezählt, als Reaktion war er aber quasi zwangsläufig. Die G7+ ist eine lockere, informelle Diksussionsplattform für Staaten, die zusammenarbeiten wollen. Was sollte Russland da noch? Die anderen wollten nicht mehr mit Russland zusammenarbeiten, da hätte ein Einladung zum nächsten Gipfel auch nichts gebracht.



Es wäre zumindest ein Zeichen dafür gewesen das man zu weiteren Gesprächen und Verständigung mit Russland bereit gewesen wäre. Statt dessen lief weitere Kommunikation eine Zeit lang sogar nur noch über die militärischen Stellen von NATO und Russland, während man auf politischer Ebene sowohl in Europa, als auch den USA fleißig geblockt hat. Natürlich aus "tiefster Entrüstung" über das frefelhafte russische Verhalten auf der Krim, das zwar wie gesagt in der Tat unhaltbar war, aber sicher nicht ein solch europäisches und amerikanisches Schmierentheater der gespielten Entrüstung über das begangene rechtfertigte.

Aber im Punkt der Heuchelei waren ja grade die USA in denn letzten Jahrzehnten schon immer große Meister... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt hat Russland sowohl die EU als auch die USA als Gegner definiert. Sogar in einem Maße, dass es militärische Handlungen gegen Drittstaten rechtfertigt, wenn diese zu eng mit der EU zusammenarbeiten wollen. Viel deutlicher hätte Putin seine Abneigung gegen eine enge Zusammenarbeit im Rahmen der G8 wohl nicht zum Ausdruck bringen können, oder?



Wo hat Russland Drittstaaten mit militärischen Handlungen gedroht wenn sie mit der EU zusammenarbeiten wollen? An die einzige Aussage russischer Seite die ich mich zu dem Thema erinnern kann war bzgl. der Ukraine vor einigen Jahren. Da hat Russland sich dahingehend geäußert das die Ukraine selber wissen müsse welchem Wirtschaftsraum sie angehören wolle, entweder dem der EU, oder dem russischen, beides zugleich ginge nicht.

An eine direkte oder indirekte Drohung Russlands kann ich mich da nicht entsinnen, aber du hast da sicher Belege für derartige Äußerungen Russlands?
Genauso kann ich mich nicht entsinnen das Russland die EU zum erklärten Feind gemacht hat, ehr war es doch anders rum, die EU hat nach der Anektion der Krim Russland zum Feindbild erklärt als man Russland als eine Gefahr für ganz Europa bezeichnet hat und alte sovjetische Feindbilder aus den Grüften getragen hat, womit man die russischen Handlungen prompt verlgich und entsprechend auch sofort eine neue mentale und politische Mauer des kalten Krieges meinte errichten zu müssen, sowie Militärausgaben drastisch aufstocken zu wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sieht man davon ab, dass er manchmal eine merkwürdige Vorstellung von internationaler Kommunikation hat (siehe auch seine Lügen rund um die Krim), würde ich den gesamten Ablauf sogar eher als einen Austritt denn einen Ausschluss Russlands aus der G7+-Gruppe betrachten.



Ach komm, Russlands Vorstellungen von internationaler Kommunikation sind da nicht mehr "merkwürdig" als die der USA (siehe Lügen für zweiten Irakkrieg, siehe Lügen für Kosovokrieg, siehe Lügen für die Rechtfertigung von Wirtschafts- und Staatenspionage, ect. ect. ect. ect. pp.).
Trotz allem hat noch niemand denn USA einen "Austritt" aus den G7/8 "nahe gelegt".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wäre zumindest ein Zeichen dafür gewesen das man zu weiteren Gesprächen und Verständigung mit Russland bereit gewesen wäre. Statt dessen lief weitere Kommunikation eine Zeit lang sogar nur noch über die militärischen Stellen von NATO und Russland, während man auf politischer Ebene sowohl in Europa, als auch den USA fleißig geblockt hat. Natürlich aus "tiefster Entrüstung" über das frefelhafte russische Verhalten auf der Krim, das zwar wie gesagt in der Tat unhaltbar war, aber sicher nicht ein solch europäisches und amerikanisches Schmierentheater der gespielten Entrüstung über das begangene rechtfertigte.



Hmm...
Diplomatisch gab es zum Zeitpunkt des Ausschlusses keine Handhabe für Gespräche. Russland hat damals noch offiziell die Einmischung russischer Militäreinheiten abgestritten. Über was soll man gemeinsam sprechen, wenn der Gegenüber die Existenz des Themas leugnet? Das ist weniger als 0 Verhandlungsbereitschaft. Und bis heute hat Russland sich für diese Lüge nicht entschuldigt oder überhaupt nachträglich Position bezogen. Die meisten Informationen, die man die russische Regierung offiziell über diesen Militäreinmarsch veröffentlicht hat, war an das russische Volk gerichte Protzereien Putins.

Es ist schade, dass kein Dialog über die Angelegenheit stattfindet, aber solange Russland nicht offiziell anerkennt, dass es da es überhaupt etwas zu bereden gibt, können andere Nationen auch keine Gesprächsplattform anbieten.



> Wo hat Russland Drittstaaten mit militärischen Handlungen gedroht wenn sie mit der EU zusammenarbeiten wollen?



Ich sprach nicht von gedroht (auch wenn man einige Militärmanöver nur so interpretieren kann). Russland hat militärische Handlungen gegenüber der Ukraine vollzogen, als europaorientierte Kräfte die Kontrolle übernahmen.



> Genauso kann ich mich nicht entsinnen das Russland die EU zum erklärten Feind gemacht hat, ehr war es doch anders rum, die EU hat nach der Anektion der Krim Russland zum Feindbild erklärt als man Russland als eine Gefahr für ganz Europa bezeichnet hat und alte sovjetische Feindbilder aus den Grüften getragen hat, womit man die russischen Handlungen prompt verlgich und entsprechend auch sofort eine neue mentale und politische Mauer des kalten Krieges meinte errichten zu müssen, sowie Militärausgaben drastisch aufstocken zu wollen.



Mir ist bis heute nur ein offizielle Feinderklärung bekannt und das ist die durch Putin an die NATO:
Kreml erklÃ¤rt NATO zum Feind - The European

Wenn du was vergleichbares aus früheren Zeiten seitens der EU kennst: Nur her damit.
Aber bitte keine Äußerungen europäischer Politiker über ihre Sicht der Dinge mit einer offiziellen Erklärung verwechseln. Da gab es (aus naheliegenden Gründen) eine ganze Reihe, die sich negativ zu Russlands Verhalten geäußert haben und gerade Staaten, die an russisches Territorium grenzen, haben auch (zu Recht) Sicherheitssorgen zur Geltung gebracht. Das ist aber etwas anderes, als jemanden in der offiziellen Staatsdoktrin als Bedrohung und Gegner festzuschreiben.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ist bis heute nur ein offizielle Feinderklärung bekannt und das ist die durch Putin an die NATO:
> Kreml erklÃ¤rt NATO zum Feind - The European



Ich denke mal, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit:
Hauptfeind Russland: Pentagon will PrÃ¤senz in Europa stÃ¤rken | Telepolis

Russland wird immer das reine Böse bleiben, solange sie nicht nach der Pfeife der USA tanzen.
Hat man ja bei Jelzin gesehen. Kaum hat er das Land verscherbelt, waren die Beziehungen perfekt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHfBIO-alTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hat man ja bei Jelzin gesehen. Kaum hat er das Land verscherbelt, waren die Beziehungen perfekt.



Jelzin hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man so falsch machen kann.
Aber Putin hatte damals, als er Präsident wurde, gut angefangen. Er hatte Ideen und Vorstellungen.
Ich frage mich ja, was daraus geworden ist und wieso er heute so handelt,. wie er eben handelt?
Eigentlich bedauerlich.


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2016)

Aus dem gleichen Grund aus dem Obama eben doch kein Messias wurde.
"Wer Visionen hat, sollte zum Arzt gehen"

Auch der optimistischste Präsident erleidet irgendwann den harten Aufprall in der realpolitischen Wirklichkeit


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Obama muss gegen die Republikaner regieren, die die Mehrheit im Repräsentantenhaus haben und auch im Senat.
Putin muss gegen gar keinen regieren.


----------



## xNeo92x (7. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jelzin hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man so falsch machen kann.
> Aber Putin hatte damals, als er Präsident wurde, gut angefangen. Er hatte Ideen und Vorstellungen.
> Ich frage mich ja, was daraus geworden ist und wieso er heute so handelt,. wie er eben handelt?
> Eigentlich bedauerlich.



Wird hier eigentlich relativ gut erklärt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzLiwWVZCOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Ja, hab ich doch schon immer gesagt, dass man mit Russland eine neue Nato hätte aufbauen müssen.
Dazu kommt die Wirtschaftspolitik der Eu und der USA, die ja nur für die Großkonzerne und den Finanzsektor ausgelegt ist.
Das Dilemma war halt, dass sich die USA als Gewinner gesehen haben, und dementsprechend dargestellt haben.
Und die EU war sich wie immer nicht einig, was sie machen sollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Diplomatisch gab es zum Zeitpunkt des Ausschlusses keine Handhabe für Gespräche. Russland hat damals noch offiziell die Einmischung russischer Militäreinheiten abgestritten. Über was soll man gemeinsam sprechen, wenn der Gegenüber die Existenz des Themas leugnet? Das ist weniger als 0 Verhandlungsbereitschaft. Und bis heute hat Russland sich für diese Lüge nicht entschuldigt oder überhaupt nachträglich Position bezogen. Die meisten Informationen, die man die russische Regierung offiziell über diesen Militäreinmarsch veröffentlicht hat, war an das russische Volk gerichte Protzereien Putins.



Ach und deshalb hälst du es für besser wenn man auf politischer Ebene, statt eine Tür offen zu halten lieber alle Türen zuhaut und sagt, nä, mit euch reden wir nicht mehr? 
Wie brisant eine Lage werden kann wenn beide Seiten auf kompletten Kommunikationsdurchzug schalten hat doch wohl der kalte Krieg oft genug gezeigt. Darum halte ich es halt auch für verkehrt das man nach der Krimgeschichte gegen Russland auch faktisch ein Kommunikationsembargo verhangen hat (wie gesagt, Austausch zeitweise nur noch über die NATO und russische Militärführung).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass kein Dialog über die Angelegenheit stattfindet, aber solange Russland nicht offiziell anerkennt, dass es da es überhaupt etwas zu bereden gibt, können andere Nationen auch keine Gesprächsplattform anbieten.



Wieso sollte Russland auch anerkennen das man eigene Interessen, wie die nun auch immer im einzelnen aussehen mögen, gewahrt hat wo es diese Einsicht von den USA und Europa ja scheinbar auch oft genug nicht gibt? Die USA erkennen ja auch nicht an das es über viele Dinge die ihre Interessen betreffen, wo sie aber das Recht anderer Staaten und der internationalen Gemeinschaft brechen zu bereden wären...
Oder was willst du da jetzt von Russland hören? Ein Sorry, wir haben was falsch gemacht, würden es aber immer wieder tun, wie es die USA gerne machen? Ehrlich, bei solchen Lippenbekäntnissen kann man es sich, mMn., auch gleich sparen sich überhaupt zu entschuldigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht von gedroht (auch wenn man einige Militärmanöver nur so interpretieren kann).



Ach Bitte, was das denn für eine Begründung? Die NATO macht schon Jahrelang Militärübungen in der Nähe zu Russland, das könnte Russland genauso entsprechend interpretieren. Mal davon abgesehen, wer hat den nach denn Geschehnissen auf der Krim angefangen provokante "Militäraktionen entlang der russischen Grenze durzuführen, Russland? Nein es waren die USA und die NATO! (Panzerparade von Nord nach Süd, Manöver in der Ostsee, verstärkte Luftpräsenz entlang der russischen Grenze, bewusst provokatives verhalten gegenüber russischen Maschinen / wobei es letzteres wohl auf beiden Seiten gab)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland hat militärische Handlungen gegenüber der Ukraine vollzogen, als europaorientierte Kräfte die Kontrolle übernahmen.



Ach wirklich? Warum hat Russland dann nicht schon 2005 "die Kontrolle übernommen"? Da waren mit der Regierung Tymoschenko schon mal pro europäische Kräfte an der Macht. Nach deiner Begründung hätte Russland da ja bereits intervenieren müssen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ist bis heute nur ein offizielle Feinderklärung bekannt und das ist die durch Putin an die NATO:
> Kreml erklÃ¤rt NATO zum Feind - The European



Und die NATO ist auch für Russland nach wie vor ein berechtigtes Feindbild, da die NATO ein Relikt des kalten Krieges ist das voll und Ganz auf die Interessen der USA und das sovjetische  Feindbild ausgerichtet ausgerichtet ist. Die NATO hätte daher nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges aufgelöst gehört und gegen ein neues Militärbündnis ersetzt werden müssen das der weltpolitischen Lage, die sich geändert hat, Rechnung trägt und Russland mit einbezieht.
Das fand aber nicht statt, stattdessen hat man so weiter gemacht wie vor dem Ende des kalten Krieges, nur mit dem Unterschied das Russland durch den Zusammenbruch der Sovjetunion am Boden lag und man im "Rausch des Sieges" dachte keine Rücksicht mehr auf die Interessen Russlands nehmen zu müssen, wie so oft wenn die USA blind vom vermeindlichen Sieg glauben es gebe für sie keine "Grenzen" (Wie drückte Obama die Ansicht der USA zu Russland so treffend falsch und abschätzig aus? Russland sei bestenfalls noch eine "Regionalmacht").
Allerdings hätte jedem in der NATO klar sein dürfen das diese Vorgehensweise nicht ewig funktionieren wird und Russland nicht ewig am Boden liegen wird und man sich so folglich irgendwann zwangsläufig Russlands Unmut zuziehen wird wenn man meint Russland einfach geflistenlich übergehen zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du was vergleichbares aus früheren Zeiten seitens der EU kennst: Nur her damit.
> Aber bitte keine Äußerungen europäischer Politiker über ihre Sicht der Dinge mit einer offiziellen Erklärung verwechseln. Da gab es (aus naheliegenden Gründen) eine ganze Reihe, die sich negativ zu Russlands Verhalten geäußert haben und gerade Staaten, die an russisches Territorium grenzen, haben auch (zu Recht) Sicherheitssorgen zur Geltung gebracht. Das ist aber etwas anderes, als jemanden in der offiziellen Staatsdoktrin als Bedrohung und Gegner festzuschreiben.



Es gibt natürlich keine Erklärung der europäischen Gemeinschaft als solches und natürlich sind die meisten dieser Äußerungen von Politikern verschiedener Länder rausgekrammt worden, allerdings meist von jenen die nicht etwa in Osteuropa liegen sondern von denen die im Westen liegen (Frankreich, England, Deutschland, Italien, ect.)...
Also eben jenen Ländern die in Europa und der NATO auch "Gewicht" haben...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich doch schon immer gesagt, dass man mit Russland eine neue Nato hätte aufbauen müssen.
> Dazu kommt die Wirtschaftspolitik der Eu und der USA, die ja nur für die Großkonzerne und den Finanzsektor ausgelegt ist.
> Das Dilemma war halt, dass sich die USA als Gewinner gesehen haben, und dementsprechend dargestellt haben.
> Und die EU war sich wie immer nicht einig, was sie machen sollen.



Richtig, hätte man machen müssen und sollen, hat man aber nicht da dies nicht denn Interessen der USA gerecht werden würde. Denn etwas anderes ist die NATO nicht, ein Interessenverband der primär die Interessen der USA und deren Sicherheitsvorstellungen und geopolitischen Interessen abdeckt und darauf ausgerichtet ist.
Im Grunde das gleiche wie beim Warschauer Pakt der das Gegenstück dazu auf sovjetischer Seite war und Primär auf die Sicherheitsinteresen und geopolitischen Interessen der Sovjetunion ausgerichtet war.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig, hätte man machen müssen und sollen, hat man aber nicht da dies nicht denn Interessen der USA gerecht werden würde. Denn etwas anderes ist die NATO nicht, ein Interessenverband der primär die Interessen der USA und deren Sicherheitsvorstellungen und geopolitischen Interessen abdeckt und darauf ausgerichtet ist.
> Im Grunde das gleiche wie beim Warschauer Pakt der das Gegenstück dazu auf sovjetischer Seite war und Primär auf die Sicherheitsinteresen und geopolitischen Interessen der Sovjetunion ausgerichtet war.



Ich würde das nicht immer auf die USA schieben.
Die EU hat genauso Anteil daran und auch alle anderen Nato Staaten haben da so ihre Sachen am köcheln.
Das ist eben das Dilemma, wenn man sich nicht mal eine kleinen Nenner einigen kann.
Dabei wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen, das alte Schwarz Weiß denken mal aufzugeben und gemeinsam mit Russland und den anderen ehemaligen Ostblock Staaten eine völlig neue Gemeinschaft aufzubauen.
Wo man sich nicht nur militärisch sondern auch wirtschaftlich auf Augenhöhe begegnet.
Dass die Ostblock Wirtschaft nicht besonder gut war, ist kein Geheimnis, aber gemeinsam hätte man eine Menge erreichen können und das hätte meiner Meinung nach sicher auch das Regime in China zu Fall gebracht.
Und wenn China fällt, bleibt Nord Korea nicht lange bestehen.
Hätte man also in den 90ern bessere Entscheidungen getroffen, könnte Korea heute schon wieder vereint sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit:
> Hauptfeind Russland: Pentagon will PrÃ¤senz in Europa stÃ¤rken | Telepolis



Militärisch beruht das definitiv auf Gegenseitigkeit. Die an Russland grenzenden NATO-Staaten haben unmittelbar nach dem bekanntwerden von Russlands militärischer Expansion auf eine zusätzliche Sicherung der NATO-Grenzen gedrängt, weil sie um ihre territoriale Integrität fürchten mussten. Umgekehrt reagiert Putin auf die Existenz von Militäreinheiten außerhalb Russlands mit Aufrüstung.
Hier ging es aber nicht um militärische Faktenlage, sondern um Diplomatie. Das heißt nicht darum, was man macht, sondern was man sagt - insbesondere was man über die eigene Beziehung zum Gegenüber sagt. Und Russland hat höchst schriftlich festgehalten, dass es die NATO als Feind ansieht. Das schränkt die diplomatischen Möglichkeiten der EU stark ein, denn während Diplomaten man militärische Manöver im Innland bei Bedarf als nationale Angelegenheit ignorieren können, definiert eine offizielle Erklärung zum militärischen Gegner den internationalen Beziehungsstatuses. Mit einem offiziellen Feind spricht man anders, als mit einem "Freund der merkwürdige Truppenbewegungen macht". Militärisch ist das zwar das gleiche, aber die Intention im internationalen Dialog ist eine komplett andere und verändert diesen Grundlegend.




Threshold schrieb:


> Jelzin hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht, was man so falsch machen kann.
> Aber Putin hatte damals, als er Präsident wurde, gut angefangen. Er hatte Ideen und Vorstellungen.
> Ich frage mich ja, was daraus geworden ist und wieso er heute so handelt,. wie er eben handelt?
> Eigentlich bedauerlich.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hatte Putin Ideen und Vorstellungen eines starken Russlands, dass unter seiner Führung seine Interessen bis weit über die Landesgrenzen durchsetzt. Und jetzt regiert er ein (im Vergleich zur Jelzinzeit) starkes Russland, dass seine Interesse auf fremdem Staatsterritorium durchsetzt. Wo siehst du da eine Veränderung zwischen damals und heute?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und deshalb hälst du es für besser wenn man auf politischer Ebene, statt eine Tür offen zu halten lieber alle Türen zuhaut und sagt, nä, mit euch reden wir nicht mehr?



Ich halte es für angemessen, dass man sich umdreht und um andere Angelegenheiten kümmert, wenn man einen Schlag ins Gesicht bekommt. Natürlich kann man auf jede Aggression mit einer Einladung zum Gesprächskreis und Gruppenmeditation reagieren, aber in vielen Situationen bringt das nun einmal nichts. Und von den vielen Möglichkeiten, in Anbetracht der Aggression Russlands mit Härte zu reagieren, war der symbolische Rauswurf aus einer Gruppierung, in der Russlands Mitgliedschaft ohnehin keinerlei Funktion mehr hatte, wohl die mit Abstand freundlichste.
Im Dialog steht man ohnehin auf diversen anderen Kanälen und insbesondere im Rahmen der regelmäßigen Konferenzen zur Ukraine hat Putin jederzeit die Gegelegenheit, Fehler einzuräumen. Solange er keinerlei Besserungsbestreben zeigt, besteht also keinerlei Anlass, ihm Honig ums Maul zu schmieren und zu weiteren Gremien einzuladen.



> Oder was willst du da jetzt von Russland hören?



Ich würde von Russland angemessen Entschädigungen gegenüber der Ukraine und den Ukrainern für den angerichteten Schaden erwarten.



> Ach wirklich? Warum hat Russland dann nicht schon 2005 "die Kontrolle übernommen"? Da waren mit der Regierung Tymoschenko schon mal pro europäische Kräfte an der Macht. Nach deiner Begründung hätte Russland da ja bereits intervenieren müssen.



Wie dir vielleicht auffällt, habe ich keine "Begründung" sondern eine Tatsachenberschreibung geschrieben. Diese Tatsachen verschwinden nicht von der Welt, nur weil du keine über Jahrzehnte hinweg allgemeingültige Kausalitätskette daraus ableiten kannst.
Warum Russland in den letzten 10 Jahren zunehmend aggressivere Außenpolitik betreibt, kann im Zweifelsfall nur Putin sagen. Ich weiß es nicht. Ein Faktor ist möglicherweise der unter Putin auf mehr als Vierfache angewachsene Militäretat, zu Anfang des Jahrtausends wären Militäreinsätze wie in den letzten Jahren eine deutlich größere Belastung oder gegebenenfalls gar nicht möglich gewesen.




> Und die NATO ist auch für Russland nach wie vor ein berechtigtes Feindbild, da die NATO ein Relikt des kalten Krieges ist das voll und Ganz auf die Interessen der USA und das sovjetische  Feindbild ausgerichtet ausgerichtet ist.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Weder die NATO noch das geostrategische Vorgehen der USA hat sich in den letzten 15-20 Jahren sonderlich auf ein "sowjetisches Feindbild" gerichtet. Wenn man bei der NATO einen Fokus ausmachen möchte (meiner Meinung nach kümmert sie sich eher um Subventionierung von Rüstungsunternehmen  ), dann sind das der nahe Osten und der Mittelmeerraum. Die Schwerpunkte der USA erstrecken sich noch weiter über Arabien bis Pakistan und Ostasien mit Taiwan und Korea. Russland war für die Politik lange Zeit nichts anderes, als ein weiteres de facto Zweitweltland, mit dem "gute" Geschäfte machen konnte. Für das russische Militär haben vor dem Georgienkrieg doch allenfalls ein paar Ökos interessiert, wenn wieder Bilder der Atomflotte aus Murmansk um die Welt gingen...



> Es gibt natürlich keine Erklärung der europäischen Gemeinschaft als solches



Gibt es denn wenigstens eine von Deutschland? Oder von Frankreich? Oder schlicht von der NATO, bei der du ja sehr eindeutige Stellungnahmen siehst? 



> Richtig, hätte man machen müssen und sollen, hat man aber nicht da dies nicht denn Interessen der USA gerecht werden würde.



Die NATO hat schon 91 mit Russland ein nordatlantische Zusammenarbeit unterzeichnet, 97 hat man eine gemeinsame Roadmap unterzeichnet und festgehalten, dass man sich nicht als Gegner sieht (von Russland 2015 offiziell aufgekündigt, siehe oben), selbst 2011 hat man noch gemeinsame Militärübungen abgehalten. Parallel hierzu gab es zunehmend intensivere technische Zusammenarbeit zwischen NATO-Staaten und Russland, wie man z.B. an den französischen Hubschrauberträgern sehen konnte. Selbst die USA haben z.B. russische Raketentechnik für Start ihrer Militärsatelliten genutzt. Bis zum großen Krach im Zuge der Ukraine-Krise ging es also durchaus aufeinander zu, auch wenn !beide! Seiten eine NATO-Mitgliedschaft Russlands allenfalls als sehr langfristige Option in Betracht gezogen haben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hatte Putin Ideen und Vorstellungen eines starken Russlands, dass unter seiner Führung seine Interessen bis weit über die Landesgrenzen durchsetzt. Und jetzt regiert er ein (im Vergleich zur Jelzinzeit) starkes Russland, dass seine Interesse auf fremdem Staatsterritorium durchsetzt. Wo siehst du da eine Veränderung zwischen damals und heute?



Ich richte mich da einzig nach seiner ersten Amtszeit als Präsident.
Da akzeptiere er die Bemühungen einiger Staaten sich der Nato anzuschließen und verstärke die Beziehungen zu Weißrussland und der Ukraine.
gleichzeitig gestattete er der USA Militärbasen in Russland zu nutzen im Rahmen des Afghanistan Feldzuges.
In der Zeit hielt ich Putin für einen Pragmatiker. Klar versuchte er sein Land zu stärken, da es wirtschaftlich am Boden lag.
Hätten sich die USA und die EU damals mehr eingebraucht und nicht so auf die eigenen Interessen gestarrt, wären das andere Zeiten geworden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir ist bis heute nur ein offizielle Feinderklärung bekannt und das ist die durch Putin an die NATO:
> Kreml erklÃ¤rt NATO zum Feind - The European
> 
> Wenn du was vergleichbares aus früheren Zeiten seitens der EU kennst: Nur her damit.
> Aber bitte keine Äußerungen europäischer Politiker über ihre Sicht der Dinge mit einer offiziellen Erklärung verwechseln. Da gab es (aus naheliegenden Gründen) eine ganze Reihe, die sich negativ zu Russlands Verhalten geäußert haben und gerade Staaten, die an russisches Territorium grenzen, haben auch (zu Recht) Sicherheitssorgen zur Geltung gebracht. Das ist aber etwas anderes, als jemanden in der offiziellen Staatsdoktrin als Bedrohung und Gegner festzuschreiben.



Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der NATO und ihre (zum Teil) illegalen Angriffskriege anguckt, dann ist die Reaktion Russlands eigentlich wenig verwunderlich.

Man vergleiche mal den Militärhaushalt der NATO-Staaten, die Militärstützpunkte auf der Welt, und die ganzen Militäreinsätze auf der Welt, mit denen von Russland.

Nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges bestand keine Notwendigkeit mehr für eine NATO. Alleine ihr Fortbestehen ist doch für Russland ein deutliches Signal. Warum sollte Russland dieses Signal nicht erwidern?

Darf sich nur der Westen bedroht fühlen in seiner Sicherheit?


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darf sich nur der Westen bedroht fühlen in seiner Sicherheit?



Ich persönlich fühle mich eher durch die 40'000 US-Soldaten in Europa als durch die Russen bedroht.
Die geben offen zu, dass sie die Interessen der USA vertreten, nicht die der NATO (-Mitglieder).
Bei Russland weiss man wenigstens woran man ist.


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die geben offen zu, dass sie die Interessen der USA vertreten(...).
> Bei Russland weiss man wenigstens woran man ist.



Die Einen geben es offen zu, bei den Anderen weiss man, woran man ist. Der Unterschied ist was ... ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Einen geben es offen zu, bei den Anderen weiss man, woran man ist. Der Unterschied ist was ... ?



Richtig, es gibt keinen Unterschied. 

Warum werden dann die einen international bestraft und die anderen nicht?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2016)

Weil die einen Land annektieren und die anderen nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die einen Land annektieren und die anderen nicht.



Die anderne führen dafür völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege, bei denen hunderttausende Menschen sterben. Ist das weniger Verwerflich, nur weil dabei nichts annektiert wurde?


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2016)

Gegen die Ukraine - um die es hier geht - wurde genau _ein_ voelkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg gefuehrt. Ich weiss insoweit nicht genau, wer im gegebenen Kontext sonst noch zu sanktionieren waere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Gegen die Ukraine - um die es hier geht - wurde genau _ein_ voelkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg gefuehrt. Ich weiss insoweit nicht genau, wer im gegebenen Kontext sonst noch zu sanktionieren waere.



Ach jetzt wird wieder das versucht.

Der Vergleich Russlands mir dem Deutschlands im zweiten Weltkrieg sind nach der "Kontra-Russland-Fraktion" natürlich kein Offtopic.

Der Vergleich Russlands mit der USA im zweiten Golfkrieg sind nach der "Kontra-Russland-Fraktion" natürlich selbstverständlich Offtopic. (Weil dann kann man die Doppelmoral nicht mehr leugnen).

Am besten war in dieser Hinsicht ein ehemaliger Moderator, der hier selbst fleißig Kontra-Russland geschrieben hat und jedes Offtopic gegen Russland durchgehen ließ, aber jedes Offtopic für Russland sofort sanktioniert hat.

JePe nur für dich nochmal diese Frage:

Was hat Russland so schlimmes getan, dass man es Sanktionieren muss und warum sind andere Brecher des Völkerrechts (die es im Kreise der G7 zweifellos gibt) nicht sanktioniert?


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Vergleich Russlands mir dem Deutschlands im zweiten Weltkrieg sind nach der "Kontra-Russland-Fraktion" natürlich kein Offtopic.



Wenn es um das Verstehen antisowjetischer / -russischer Ressentiments und die Einordnung einer Figur wie Bandera geht - Nein, natuerlich nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Vergleich Russlands mit der USA im zweiten Golfkrieg sind nach der "Kontra-Russland-Fraktion" natürlich selbstverständlich Offtopic. (Weil dann kann man die Doppelmoral nicht mehr leugnen).



Natuerlich - denn die Ukraine liegt nicht im Irak, nicht in den USA und (noch) nicht (voellig) in Russland. Es fehlt also an jedweder thematischen Schnittmenge.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> JePe nur für dich nochmal diese Frage:



Und nur fuer Dich - obschon ich ja irgendwie bezweifle, dass Du es diesmal verstehen wirst / willst:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hat Russland so schlimmes getan, dass man es Sanktionieren muss und warum sind andere Brecher des Völkerrechts (die es im Kreise der G7 zweifellos gibt) nicht sanktioniert?



Oeffne einen Thread ueber Voelkerrechtsbrueche, Doppelmoral oder meinetwegen die Qualitaet von Sambucabohnen, und ich werde dort antworten (oder mangels Interesse auch nicht). Aber dieses indoktrinatorische Zuenden von Nebelkerzen n.e.r.v.t.

Und nun Husch!, zurueck auf die Ignoreliste ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn es um das Verstehen antisowjetischer / -russischer Ressentiments und die Einordnung einer Figur wie Bandera geht - Nein, natuerlich nicht.



Also ist der Vergleich, was ein Land gemacht hat, mit dem was ein anderes Land gemacht hat, ein legitimer Vergleich? Verstehe ich dich da richtig?

Weil sonst sehe ich keine Schnittmengen zwischen dem Dritten Reich (1933-45) und dem heutigen Russland.



JePe schrieb:


> Natuerlich - denn die Ukraine liegt nicht im Irak, nicht in den USA und (noch) nicht (voellig) in Russland. Es fehlt also an jedweder thematischen Schnittmenge.



Natürlich gibt es eine Schnittmenge. Der Völkerrechtsbruch.



JePe schrieb:


> Und nur fuer Dich - obschon ich ja irgendwie bezweifle, dass Du es diesmal verstehen wirst / willst:
> 
> Oeffne einen Thread ueber Voelkerrechtsbrueche, Doppelmoral oder meinetwegen die Qualitaet von Sambucabohnen, und ich werde dort antworten (oder mangels Interesse auch nicht). Aber dieses indoktrinatorische Zuenden von Nebelkerzen n.e.r.v.t.



Dann lies doch nicht, wenn es nervt. 

Die Faktenlagen ist doch ganz eindeutig. Russland wird Völkerrechtsbruch vorgeworfen. Das ist bis heute die offizielle Begründung für die Sanktionen und den Ausschluss aus der G8.

Ok, da geht ich mit.

Jetzt möchte ich aber bitte wissen, welche Völkerrechtsbrüche sind Sanktionswürdig und welche nicht?

Welche Vergehen führen zum Ausschluss aus der G8 und welche nicht?

Und wenn du einen Vergleich haben willst der passt. 1974 (vor 40 Jahren) haben Streitkräfte der Türkei Nordzypern besetzt.

Ein Land hat also mit seinem Militär den Teil eines anderen souveränen Staates besetzt (das kann man ja doch wohl vergleichen, oder nicht?)

Bitte wo sind jetzt die Sanktionen und der Ausschluss aus der G20 (in der G8 ist die Türkei ja nicht)?

Du kannst noch so oft versuchen abzulenken, aber jeder kann es sehen. Russland wird hier für etwas bestraft, was man anderen Ländern achselzuckend durchgehen lässt.

Und ja das ist Doppelmoral.



JePe schrieb:


> Und nun Husch!, zurueck auf die Ignoreliste ...



Danke für den Beweis, dass du keine Argumente hast.


----------



## robafan1 (9. Februar 2016)

Worauf wollen denn jene, die sofort nach dem Buhmann USA schreien, wenn es um die Verteidigung des russischen Fehlverhaltens geht, hinaus? 

Was wird auf Fragen wie "Welche Völkerrechtsbrüche sind sanktionswürdig und welche nicht?" als Antwort erwartet? 

Nehmt doch als mündige und vielseitig informierte Bürger euer Petitionsrecht wahr und ruft jedermann, auf der ganzen Welt auf, eine Rücknahme der Sanktionen gegen Russland zu unterstützen sowie ein persönliches Entschuldigungsschreiben an Putin, das als Ausrede benutzt, dass man von NATO Propaganda geblendet war. Als Sahnehäubchen darf die Forderung von Sanktionen gegen die USA für die zahlreichen Völkerrechtsverbrechen, deren Auflistung zum Einmaleins jedes "Anwalts Russlands" gehören sollte, nicht fehlen.

Keine Ahnung, was die Völkergemeinschaft zu so einem Begehren sagen würde. Ich weiß nur, was sie zum Verhalten Russlands gesagt hat und was die Konsequenz war -> Sanktionen


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Worauf wollen denn jene, die sofort nach dem Buhmann USA schreien, wenn es um die Verteidigung des russischen Fehlverhaltens geht, hinaus?



Auf die bestehende Doppelmoral hinweisen, die in Politik und Medien vorherrscht?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Was wird auf Fragen wie "Welche Völkerrechtsbrüche sind sanktionswürdig und welche nicht?" als Antwort erwartet?



In erster Linie eine ehrliche und nachvollziehbare.

Wie würdest du es finden, wenn du als Dieb verurteilt wirst, aber dein Nachbar der auch ein Dieb ist, nicht? 

Würdest du das nicht komisch finden?



robafan1 schrieb:


> Nehmt doch als mündige und vielseitig informierte Bürger euer Petitionsrecht wahr und ruft jedermann, auf der ganzen Welt auf, eine Rücknahme der Sanktionen gegen Russland zu unterstützen sowie ein persönliches Entschuldigungsschreiben an Putin, das als Ausrede benutzt, dass man von NATO Propaganda geblendet war. Als Sahnehäubchen darf die Forderung von Sanktionen gegen die USA für die zahlreichen Völkerrechtsverbrechen, deren Auflistung zum Einmaleins jedes "Anwalts Russlands" gehören sollte, nicht fehlen. Keine Ahnung, was die Völkergemeinschaft zu so einem Begehren sagen würde. Ich weiß nur, was sie zum Verhalten Russlands gesagt hat und was die Konsequenz war -> Sanktionen



Da können ja die Angehörigen von hunderttausend ermordeter Iraker gut schlafen. Der Böse wurde gefunden und sanktioniert.

Wäre Russland selbst in der NATO würde sich auch keiner über völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege aufregen 

Manche sind halt gleicher, als andere. Insofern hatte Orwell recht.


----------



## robafan1 (9. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt: Was ist der Punkt?
Auf die Doppelmoral wurde schon hinreichend aufmerksam gemacht. Wozu also noch das USA Bashing?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

robafan1 schrieb:


> Wozu also noch das USA Bashing?



Weils für die Putin Versteher die einzige Argumentationslinie ist.
Was anderes haben sie nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weils für die Putin Versteher die einzige Argumentationslinie ist.
> Was anderes haben sie nicht.



Ist aber auch echt gemein, wenn man auf die Ungleichbehandlung bei diesen Ländern hinweist.

Aber das verstehen die Obamaversteher wohl nicht.


----------



## JePe (11. Februar 2016)

A: Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber wie spaet ist es?
B: Ein Wiener Schnitzel mit Pommes.
A: Das ist aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage ...
B: Na, keine Argumente, was?

Finde den Fehler in der "Argumentation".


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das verstehen die Obamaversteher wohl nicht.



Ich kenne keinen Obama Versteher.
Ich kenne aber viele Kritiker der US Administration.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Obama Versteher.
> Ich kenne aber viele Kritiker der US Administration.



Na das Gegenstück zum Putinversteher, ist halt der Obamaversteher, wahlweise auch gerne der Merkelversteher.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Merkel verstehen heißt an Merkel glauben. 
Der dicke Siggi glaubt auch daran, dass er nächstes Jahr Kanzler wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel verstehen heißt an Merkel glauben.
> Der dicke Siggi glaubt auch daran, dass er nächstes Jahr Kanzler wird.



Ich glaube ehr Siggi glaubt nur daran das er sein Gewicht halten können wird, ans abnehmen glaubt er hingegen schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Februar 2016)

die russen/stalin haben die ukrainer durch den hungertod 1932/33 ziemlich dezimiert. später andere völker ebenfalls nahezu ausgelöscht und zwangsumgesiedelt. putin nannte den zerfall der sovjet union die größte geopolitische katastrophe des zwanzigsten jahrunderts. auch heute ist russland ein imperium und macht krieg wo es nur geht. aber die jenige mit ihrer russland/putinbrille sehen nichgt alles außer das die usa der satan höchstpersönlich ist.

kann jedem diese doku empfehlen. hier gehts nicht nur um russland: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsGRDZoAcDY


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> die russen/stalin haben die ukrainer durch den hungertod 1932/33 ziemlich dezimiert. später andere völker ebenfalls nahezu ausgelöscht und zwangsumgesiedelt.



Die Sovjetunion war mehr als nur die Herrschaft Stalins, die man auch um sich von seinen Handlungen, die denen Hitlers nur in wenigen Aspekten nachstanden, abzugrenzen treffend als Stalinismus bezeichnet. 
Das Bild der Sovjetunion also nur auf Stalins Herrschaft degradieren zu wollen ist mindestens genauso verblendet und eine Brillensicht wie die USA als Oberteufel unter den Teufeln zu bezeichnen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> putin nannte den zerfall der sovjet union die größte geopolitische katastrophe des zwanzigsten jahrunderts. auch heute ist russland ein imperium und macht krieg wo es nur geht.



Geopolitisch ist der Wegfall der Sovjetunion auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eine Katastrophe gewesen da es auf geopolitischer Ebene faktisch rund 20 Jahre lang kein halbwegs gleichwertiges Gegengewicht mehr zu den USA gab.
Kann man etwa mit dem römischen Reich nach dem Wegfall seiner größten Gegenspieler vergleichen. Hast du zu einer "Supermacht" keine ausgleichende Kraft mehr artet deren handeln oft aus. 
Im Fall von Rom hat das zu einer Eroberung halb Europas und des Mittelmeerraums geführt.
Im Fall der USA zur uneingeschrenkten Durchsetzung und wirtschaftlichen Druckpolitik gegenüber kleineren Staaten, eine Alternative für wirtschaftliche Bindungen, um an gewisse Produkte zu kommen, wie während des kalten Krieges mit der UDSSR auf der anderen Seite, gibt es im Grunde nicht mehr.

Auch wenn während des kalten Krieges durch die ständige Gefahr eines atomarne Krieges und das dumme Idiologiegedenke auf beiden Seiten die Welt nicht grade eine bessere als heute war, war es für kleine "unmündige" Staaten doch eine Zeit mit mehr Möglichkeiten und alternativen Möglichkeiten an wichtige Güter zu kommen und nicht das Ziel wirtschaftlichen Zwangs zu werden.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> aber die jenige mit ihrer russland/putinbrille sehen nichgt alles außer das die usa der satan höchstpersönlich ist.



Beide Lager nehmen sich da nicht viel, weder die die Putin bis aufs Messer verteidigen, noch die die die Politik der USA als "alternativlos" hinstellen.
Wie immer liegt die Realität am Ende in der Mitte, beide Seiten sind keine Heiligen und beide Seiten sind auch keine bösen Oberteufel, aber beide Seiten sind kritisierbar und sicher keine Beispiele für einen vernünftigen poltischen, gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Kurs auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, es gibt keinen Unterschied.
> Warum werden dann die einen international bestraft und die anderen nicht?



Gilt das auch für Israel?
Land haben sie auf jeden Fall annektiert. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die einen Land annektieren und die anderen nicht.



Demokratie zu verbreiten und damit Legitime Regierungen zu stützen, Marionetten verfassungswidrig und undemokratisch als neue Regierung einzusetzen und anschließend das Land an sich selbst zu verschachern ist eigentlich noch schlimmer als eine Annektion....



QUAD4 schrieb:


> die russen/stalin haben die ukrainer durch den  hungertod 1932/33 ziemlich dezimiert. später andere völker ebenfalls  nahezu ausgelöscht und zwangsumgesiedelt. putin nannte den zerfall der  sovjet union die größte geopolitische katastrophe des zwanzigsten  jahrunderts. auch heute ist russland ein imperium und macht krieg wo es  nur geht. aber die jenige mit ihrer russland/putinbrille sehen nichgt  alles außer das die usa der satan höchstpersönlich ist.
> 
> kann jedem diese doku empfehlen. hier gehts nicht nur um russland: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsGRDZoAcDY



Oh, ein Bandera-Versteher! - wie süß!

Für den Terror in der Ukraine von 1945 -1959 war die USA verantwortlich!
Schreib doch nächstens darüber ein wenig mehr!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich richte mich da einzig nach seiner ersten Amtszeit als Präsident.
> Da akzeptiere er die Bemühungen einiger Staaten sich der Nato anzuschließen und verstärke die Beziehungen zu Weißrussland und der Ukraine.
> gleichzeitig gestattete er der USA Militärbasen in Russland zu nutzen im Rahmen des Afghanistan Feldzuges.
> In der Zeit hielt ich Putin für einen Pragmatiker. Klar versuchte er sein Land zu stärken, da es wirtschaftlich am Boden lag.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat Putin nur Überflugrechte gewährt (weniger wäre zu dem Zeitpunkt auch internationaler Selbstmord gewesen), Basen haben die USA iirc nur in Turkmenistan und Usbekistan genutzt. Und den baltischen Staaten, die sich der NATO angeschlossen haben, konnte Russland damals eben rein gar nichts bieten (was ja auch mit ein Grund dafür war, dass die EU gegenüber der GUS so attraktiv war). Putin ist in meinen Augen kein Ex-Pragmatiker, sondern andauernder Realist: Damals konnte er nichts machen. Heute kann er. Gewollt hat er aber schon immer.




Threshold schrieb:


> Weils für die Putin Versteher die einzige Argumentationslinie ist.
> Was anderes haben sie nicht.



Was anderes interessiert sie (an dieser Stelle) nicht einmal. Die meisten sind nämlich keine "Putinversteher", sondern definieren sich im hiesigen Kontext alleine aus ihrer Abneigung die USA. Putin? Scheißegal. Gegen Amerika hetzen? Yeah!
Und wenn man sich anguckt, wie einige dieser Leute in anderen Themen auftreten (Klimawandel? Lüge!, Flüchtlinge? Abschieben!, Atomenergie? Geil!, Intel? Verbrecher!, 9/11? False Flag!), dann ist es ggf. nicht einmal eine eigenständige Abneigung gegen die USA als solche, sondern eine leider alzu oft anzutreffende Kombination aus Profilierungsstreben und Dummheit. Weil man es nicht schafft, den angestrebten Egozentrismus tatsächlich mit individuellen Gedankengängen aufzufüllen, lebt man ihn als aggressiven Anti-Mainstream aus. Egal um welches Thema es geht, es zählt nur eins: Gegen die "Mehrheitsmeinung" sein, sonst wäre man ja Teil der per Definition "blöden Masse". Also sucht man sich irgendwelche Nischentheorien und vertritt mit verbaler Härte (mangels eigener Überlegungen aber ohne Inhalte) - Verschwörungstheoretiker leben von solchen Anhängern.

Populisten leider auch 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geopolitisch ist der Wegfall der Sovjetunion auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eine Katastrophe gewesen da es auf geopolitischer Ebene faktisch rund 20 Jahre lang kein halbwegs gleichwertiges Gegengewicht mehr zu den USA gab.
> Kann man etwa mit dem römischen Reich nach dem Wegfall seiner größten Gegenspieler vergleichen. Hast du zu einer "Supermacht" keine ausgleichende Kraft mehr artet deren handeln oft aus.
> Im Fall von Rom hat das zu einer Eroberung halb Europas und des Mittelmeerraums geführt.
> Im Fall der USA zur uneingeschrenkten Durchsetzung und wirtschaftlichen Druckpolitik gegenüber kleineren Staaten, eine Alternative für wirtschaftliche Bindungen, um an gewisse Produkte zu kommen, wie während des kalten Krieges mit der UDSSR auf der anderen Seite, gibt es im Grunde nicht mehr.



Die USA haben ihre wirtschaftliche und militärische Macht auch zu Zeiten der UDSSR ausgespielt. Der Vergleich mit dem römischen Reich zieht hier nicht, denn damals ging es noch um konkrete Eroberungen. Die beiden Großmächte kannten dagegen keinerlei Hemmungen, Stellvertreterkriege bis zur bitteren Neige bei 0 Gewinnen zu führen, solange die Gegenseite dadurch geschwächt wurde.

Und wie die Ukraine zeigt, wird auch in Zukunft die vermeintliche oder reale Präsenz einer Gegenmacht niemanden davon abhalten, Tod und Verwüstung über dritte zu bringen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was anderes interessiert sie (an dieser Stelle) nicht einmal. Die meisten sind nämlich keine "Putinversteher", sondern definieren sich im hiesigen Kontext alleine aus ihrer Abneigung die USA. Putin? Scheißegal. Gegen Amerika hetzen? Yeah!
> Und wenn man sich anguckt, wie einige dieser Leute in anderen Themen auftreten (Klimawandel? Lüge!, Flüchtlinge? Abschieben!, Atomenergie? Geil!, Intel? Verbrecher!, 9/11? False Flag!), dann ist es ggf. nicht einmal eine eigenständige Abneigung gegen die USA als solche, sondern eine leider alzu oft anzutreffende Kombination aus Profilierungsstreben und Dummheit. Weil man es nicht schafft, den angestrebten Egozentrismus tatsächlich mit individuellen Gedankengängen aufzufüllen, lebt man ihn als aggressiven Anti-Mainstream aus. Egal um welches Thema es geht, es zählt nur eins: Gegen die "Mehrheitsmeinung" sein, sonst wäre man ja Teil der per Definition "blöden Masse". Also sucht man sich irgendwelche Nischentheorien und vertritt mit verbaler Härte (mangels eigener Überlegungen aber ohne Inhalte) - Verschwörungstheoretiker leben von solchen Anhängern.
> 
> Populisten leider auch



ruyven, ich verstehe ja, dass du enttäuscht bist, dass du weder die moralische, humanistische, beweistechnische, noch  die moderative Oberhand hier im Thread hast und jetzt machtlos bist.
Aber hier einfach Foren-Teilnehmer mit wahllosen Unterstellungen zu defamieren und sie so versuchst zu diskreditieren, weil du nicht in der Lage bist zu diskutieren, zeigt wieder einmal, wie weit du bereit bist zu gehen, um deine Meinung hier im Thread durchsetzen zu wollen! 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde von Russland angemessen Entschädigungen gegenüber der Ukraine  und den Ukrainern für den angerichteten Schaden erwarten.


Ach echt?
Russland hat die Ukraine nie angegriffen! Aber die humanitäre Hilfe, die Russland leistet, hat bisher viele Menschen gerettet! 

Die "grünen Männchen" waren im Auftrag des  rechtmäßigen, durch Paramilitär vertriebenen Präsidenten Janukowitsch auf der Krim!
Ich glaube, so etwas nennt man im Westen eine humanitäre Intervention. 


Wer zahlt eigentlich für den angerichteten Schaden, den der Westen in der Ukraine verursacht hat?


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Februar 2016)

Europa und Russland: Der Westen verteufelt Putin - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Interessant, dass nur Fremde sowas bei SPON schreiben


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Wir brauchen mehr Russland-Versteher | BILANZ

So schauts aus.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Russland-Versteher | BILANZ
> 
> So schauts aus.


Und was hat das jetzt direkt mit der Ukraine und der Volkerrechtswiedrigen Anektierung der Krim zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

Bettermann ist Unternehmer.
Dem geht es nur um die Kohle. Solche Leute machen mit allen Geschäfte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt direkt mit der Ukraine und der Volkerrechtswiedrigen Anektierung der Krim zu tun?



Steht doch im Artikel:

"Die Sanktionen sind inzwischen eher ein Problem und nicht ein Beitrag zur Lösung des Ukraine-Konflikts. Politischen Wandel gibt es nicht ohne wirtschaftlichen Handel."

Man sollte schon lesen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bettermann ist Unternehmer.
> Dem geht es nur um die Kohle. Solche Leute machen mit allen Geschäfte.



So wie wir Geschäfte mit Saudi-Arabien, (neuerdings) mit dem Iran, mit den USA oder mit China machen.

Was soll bitte dieser Moraleinwand? Deutschland macht mit allen Geschäften, wenn es stimmt. Aber bei Russland fällt uns plötzlich Moral und das Gewissen wieder ein?

Bisschen unglaubwürdig.


----------



## acc (21. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Gegen die Ukraine - um die es hier geht - wurde genau _ein_ voelkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg gefuehrt.



der soll wann von wem ausgeführt worden sein?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie wir Geschäfte mit Saudi-Arabien, (neuerdings) mit dem Iran, mit den USA oder mit China machen.
> 
> Was soll bitte dieser Moraleinwand? Deutschland macht mit allen Geschäften, wenn es stimmt. Aber bei Russland fällt uns plötzlich Moral und das Gewissen wieder ein?
> 
> Bisschen unglaubwürdig.



Wieso Moral und Gewissen?
Denkst du echt, dass sich die Russen Sorgen um die russisch stämmigen Ukrainer machen?
Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass es bei der Krim um die Menschen ging?
Die Russen sind einzig an Macht und Einfluss gepaart mit Geld aus. Alles andere geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Moral und Gewissen?
> Denkst du echt, dass sich die Russen Sorgen um die russisch stämmigen Ukrainer machen?
> Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass es bei der Krim um die Menschen ging?
> Die Russen sind einzig an Macht und Einfluss gepaart mit Geld aus. Alles andere geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei.



Ich mein doch nicht die Russen. Ich meine dem Westen.

Warum entdeckt der Westen in der Ukraine plötzlich sein Gewissen und seine Moral, wenn er sonst mit jedem Geschäfte macht?

Russland bricht das Völkerrecht? 

Wir brechen es ständig. Wir machen Geschäfte mit Ländern, die es brechen. Aber bei Russland ist plötzlich alles böse und man muss das Verhalten sanktionieren? Ist schon bisschen scheinheillig.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Moral und Gewissen?
> Denkst du echt, dass sich die Russen Sorgen um die russisch stämmigen Ukrainer machen?
> Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass es bei der Krim um die Menschen ging?
> Die Russen sind einzig an Macht und Einfluss gepaart mit Geld aus. Alles andere geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei.



Kommt auf die Russen an, ich denke, dass der ausführende Teil das schon im besten Glauben macht nur halt die Chefetage nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland bricht das Völkerrecht?



Das haben sie nun mal gemacht.
Das kannst du noch so schön reden oder sonst wie aufwiegen, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das haben sie nun mal gemacht.
> Das kannst du noch so schön reden oder sonst wie aufwiegen, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.



Und?

Seit wann stört uns das? Wir (der Westen) macht das regelmäßig, wir machen Geschäfte mit Leute, die das Völkerrecht gebrochen haben. Also warum ist das jetzt bei Russland plötzlich ein Problem?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Weil er sich Land genommen hat, das ihm nicht gehört.
Wann hat der Westen das letzte Mal sowas gemacht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sich Land genommen hat, das ihm nicht gehört.
> Wann hat der Westen das letzte Mal sowas gemacht?



Und ist eine Annexion jetzt schlimmer oder besser als ein Angriffskrieg mit hunderttausend Toten?

Wie willst du das vergleichen? Es ist beides Völkerrechtsbruch.

Und wenn du ein Beispiel haben willst.

Nordzypern ist seit über 40 Jahren völkerrechtswidrig von türkischen Streitkräften besetzt. Wo sind eigentlich die Sanktionen gegen die Türkei und der Ausschluss aus der G20?


----------



## acc (21. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sich Land genommen hat, das ihm nicht gehört.
> Wann hat der Westen das letzte Mal sowas gemacht?



macht israel tagtäglich, jeden tag ein stückchen mehr vom westjordanland. interessiert den restlichen westen nicht besonders, daher gibt es weder sanktionen oder andere ernstzunehmende bemühungen, das abzustellen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Moral und Gewissen?
> Denkst du echt, dass sich die Russen Sorgen um die russisch stämmigen Ukrainer machen?
> Glaubst du tatsächlich, dass es bei der Krim um die Menschen ging?
> Die Russen sind einzig an Macht und Einfluss gepaart mit Geld aus. Alles andere geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei.



Wie beeindruckend Threshold, dass du bei den Russen die "Moral und das Gewissen" beim Schutz ihrer Ethnie aberkennst, aber überzeugt davon bist, dass der Westen mit dem Staatsstreich und dem damit einhergehenden Völkerrechtsbruch nur das Beste für die Ukrainer wollte.

*Ist es nicht moralisch verwerflich, durch russophobe Nazis und Extremisten, Anarchie und Chaos zu verbreiten, damit einen demokratisch legitimierten Staat zu stürzen und einen Bürgerkrieg  als Ablenkung auszulösen, um das Land unter der Hand an sich selbst zu verschachern und dann rumzuheulen, weil das Sahnestück Krim in die offenen Arme Moskaus geflüchtet ist?*

Wie böse doch die Russen sind, dass der Westen nicht alles von Wert von der Ukraine raffen konnte, ihm die Krim entgangen ist und noch einige ukrainische "Traktorfahrer" im Osten Widerstand leisten! 




Threshold schrieb:


> Kaaruzo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Russland bricht das Völkerrecht?
> ...



Welche Fakten?
Wo genau hat Russland das Völkerrecht gebrochen? Bitte mit Belegen!





Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sich Land genommen hat, das ihm nicht gehört.
> Wann hat der Westen das letzte Mal sowas gemacht?



Putin? "Er" hat sich* kein* Land genommen, sondern nur ein Beitrittsgesuch der unabhängigen Republik Krim genehmigt!

Meine Antwort auf diese Frage hat sich von Seite 455 auf Seite 456 nicht geändert! 
Israel - jeden Tag auf's Neue!
Wo bleibt da deine Empörung und Verurteilung?

@acc


Spoiler



Liegt wohl auch an den lukrativen Geschäften mit Israel.
Israel kauft von uns Waffen, legt regelmäßig Gaza in Schutt und Asche und wir bauen es mehr oder weniger wieder auf, damit das Spielchen und die Geschäfte von vorn beginnen können!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2016)

Wo bleibt bei Israel die Empörung? 
Naja die zeigt sich schon sehr deutlich bis relativ weit in die politische Mitte.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie beeindruckend Threshold, dass du bei den Russen die "Moral und das Gewissen" beim Schutz ihrer Ethnie aberkennst, aber überzeugt davon bist, dass der Westen mit dem Staatsstreich und dem damit einhergehenden Völkerrechtsbruch nur das Beste für die Ukrainer wollte.



Und wieder eine unbewiesene Behauptung.
Wo hat der Westen den ukrainischen Staatsstreich zu verantworten?

Russland hat die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt, damit sie das Land destabilisieren und sie sich so die Krim unter den Nagel reißen können.
Ebenso ist Russland an der Ost Ukraine interessiert und zündelt weiter daran.

Ach ja, meine Meinung zum Israel/Palästinenser Konflikt sollte inzwischen bekannt sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder eine unbewiesene Behauptung.
> Wo hat der Westen den ukrainischen Staatsstreich zu verantworten?
> 
> Russland hat die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt, damit sie das Land destabilisieren und sie sich so die Krim unter den Nagel reißen können.
> ...



Ach Russland ist für die Schießereien auf dem Maidan verantwortlich? Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier.

Bisher war die "offizielle" Version, dass das Sicherheitskräfte von Janukowitsch waren.

Die neue „Regierung“ in Kiew hat doch jetzt völlige Kontrolle. Wo sind denn eigentlich die Beweise? 

Es sieht doch eher danach aus, dass es aus den Reihen der sogenannten „Demonstranten“ kam, um einen Vorwand zu haben, Janukowitsch rechtswidrig seines Amtes zu entheben.

Dazu dieser BBC-Beitrag und dieser Artikel.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Russland hat die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt, damit sie das Land destabilisieren und sie sich so die Krim unter den Nagel reißen können.
> Ebenso ist Russland an der Ost Ukraine interessiert und zündelt weiter daran.



Sorry, aber völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen die jeder Grundlage entbehren. Oder wo sind deine Belege dafür das Russland die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt hat? Momentan deutet lediglich alles darauf hin das die Ukrainischen Sicherheitskräfte unter Janukowitsch nicht geschossen haben und evt. rechtsextreme Kräfte der ukrainischen Nationalisten dafür verantwortlich waren, genau jene Rechtsextremen die aktuell mit im ukrainischen Paralment sitzen und die bewaffnet das Parlament (natürlich "nur" zur Sicherung) nach den Ausschreitungen auf dem Maidan stürmten.

Auch merkwürdig ist wie geflistentlich die aktuelle ukrainische Regierung die Einsicht in Ermittlungsunterlagen verweigert und das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit, trotz öffentlichem Interesse, aussitzt.

Man kann also Russland sicher viel vorwerfen bzgl. Druck auf die Ukraine und Anektion der Krim, aber das Russland die Sitatuion auf dem Maidan zur Eskalation gebracht hat, dafür spricht momentan äußerst wenig...


----------



## schlumpi13 (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder eine unbewiesene Behauptung.
> Wo hat der Westen den ukrainischen Staatsstreich zu verantworten?



Threshold, du schockierst mich!
Es gibt so viele Informationen darüber im Internet und sehr viele wurden hier im Thread von uns zusammengetragen. Da du so lange hier schon dabei bist und dich an gar nichts erinnern kannst, frage ich mich langsam, was du hier in diesem Thread machst!

Aber du hast vollkommen Recht! Der Westen trägt keine Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Die Schuld schiebt man immer Russland zu...





Threshold schrieb:


> Russland hat die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt, damit sie das Land destabilisieren und sie sich so die Krim unter den Nagel reißen können.
> Ebenso ist Russland an der Ost Ukraine interessiert und zündelt weiter daran.



Ich wusste ja noch gar nicht, dass Putin die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt hat. Das muss ich dem Westen jetzt aber wirklich Übel nehmen. Da verbreiten die doch tatsächlich Lügen darüber, beschuldigen den armen rechten Sektor, weil sie Putin und seinem FSB den Erfolg am Demokratisieren der Ukraine nicht gönnen!
Wie unfair! ... und das, obwohl Putin dem Westen fast die komplette Ukraine geschenkt hat und auch noch eine russophobe und prowestliche Regierung eingesetzt hat -  genau die, die sich Frau Nuland im abgehörten Telefonat gewünscht hat. Man hat die sich darüber gefreut! 
Wir alle wissen doch noch, wie Frau Nuland gestrahlt hat, als sie Putins  Backwaren auf dem Maidan verteilen dürfte. Mensch war das ein toller Tag für die Demonstranten, die sonst Gulags gewohnt sind.

Ich meine ja nur mal, wenn Putin so aktiv auf dem Maidan und am Putsch beteiligt war, hätte er sich ja auch die ganze Ukraine nehmen können, statt dem Westen alles zu schenken. Da könnte man ruhig mal ein Danke schön! erwarten, aber nein!  Undankbares Pack aber auch!





Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja, meine Meinung zum Israel/Palästinenser Konflikt sollte inzwischen bekannt sein.


Da du nicht wusstest, das Israel tagtäglich Land annektiert, kannst du ja nicht viel Ahnung von diesem Konflikt haben.
Verurteilst du diese Land-Annektion durch Israel  oder versuchst du sie weiterhin zu ignorieren?






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber völlig aus der Luft gegriffene  Behauptungen die jeder Grundlage entbehren. Oder wo sind deine Belege  dafür das Russland ...


 die Krim annektiert hat?

Nur weil der Westen eine Lüge immer und immer wiederholt, wird sie noch lange  nicht wahr!
Ich bin jedenfalls jetzt schon auf deine Belege gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen die jeder Grundlage entbehren. Oder wo sind deine Belege dafür das Russland die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt hat?



Ich vermute genauso wie andere vermuten, dass es der westen war.
Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen bringen uns doch super weiter, oder? 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Threshold, du schockierst mich!
> Es gibt so viele Informationen darüber im Internet und sehr viele wurden hier im Thread von uns zusammengetragen. Da du so lange hier schon dabei bist und dich an gar nichts erinnern kannst, frage ich mich langsam, was du hier in diesem Thread machst!



Nur dass das nur Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen sind, aber doch keine Beweise. 
Mich schockiert, dass du das einfach so als Fakt annimmst.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich vermute genauso wie andere vermuten, dass es der westen war.
> Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen bringen uns doch super weiter, oder?



Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das es der Westen war, ich habe geschrieben das es naheligende Indizien dafür gibt das es die Rechtsextremen Nationalisten in der Ukraine waren. 

Und natürlich bringen Anschuldigungen und Vermutungen niemanden weiter, aber was anderes findet halt auch auf politischer Ebene nicht statt, der Westen beschuldigt Russland, Russland denn Westen und niemand interessiert sich für die Realität, weil es am Ende nur um eigene Interessen geht, da interessiert die Realität nur soweit wie sie einem nützt diese Interessen zu erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und natürlich bringen Anschuldigungen und Vermutungen niemanden weiter, aber was anderes findet halt auch auf politischer Ebene nicht statt, der Westen beschuldigt Russland, Russland denn Westen und niemand interessiert sich für die Realität, weil es am Ende nur um eigene Interessen geht, da interessiert die Realität nur soweit wie sie einem nützt diese Interessen zu erreichen.



Ich persönlich interessiere mich einen Dreck für die Interessen Russlands, des Westens oder der Ukraine.
Ich finde es beschämend, dass sowas mal wieder auf den Rücken der Menschen ausgetragen wird, die dort leben und direkt damit konfrontiert sind.
Genauso die Verhandlungen über die Ukraine durch Russland und den Westen, aber die Leute, um die es eigentlich geht, haben kein Stimmrecht, die müssen das dann hinnehmen, was "oben" entschieden wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich interessiere mich einen Dreck für die Interessen Russlands, des Westens oder der Ukraine.
> Ich finde es beschämend, dass sowas mal wieder auf den Rücken der Menschen ausgetragen wird, die dort leben und direkt damit konfrontiert sind.
> Genauso die Verhandlungen über die Ukraine durch Russland und den Westen, aber die Leute, um die es eigentlich geht, haben kein Stimmrecht, die müssen das dann hinnehmen, was "oben" entschieden wird.



So sieht halt Realpolitik auf globaler Ebene aus. Da geht es zu wie im Tierreich. Zwei Hyänen reißen sich eine Gazelle und dann wird darum gestritten wer denn nun das Recht hat zuerst die Gazelle zu fressen, ob die Gazelle gefressen werden will fragt aber keiner der beiden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So sieht halt Realpolitik auf globaler Ebene aus. Da geht es zu wie im Tierreich. Zwei Hyänen reißen sich eine Gazelle und dann wird darum gestritten wer denn nun das Recht hat zuerst die Gazelle zu fressen, ob die Gazelle gefressen werden will fragt aber keiner der beiden.



Schöner Vergleich.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So sieht halt Realpolitik auf globaler Ebene aus. Da geht es zu wie im Tierreich. Zwei Hyänen reißen sich eine Gazelle und dann wird darum gestritten wer denn nun das Recht hat zuerst die Gazelle zu fressen, ob die Gazelle gefressen werden will fragt aber keiner der beiden.



Und dann kommt ein Löwe vorbei und die Hyänen haben andere Probleme als sich um die Gazelle zu streiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann kommt ein Löwe vorbei und die Hyänen haben andere Probleme als sich um die Gazelle zu streiten.



Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, welcher der Akteure ist der Löwe und wer die Hyänen?

Und vorallem, was macht der Elefant?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Der Elefant frisst kein fleisch, daher hat er kein Interesse an sowas.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann kommt ein Löwe vorbei und die Hyänen haben andere Probleme als sich um die Gazelle zu streiten.



Ja und trotzdem wird auch der Löwe dann nicht fragen ob die Gazelle gefressen werden möchte, oder nicht.

Solange du als Land nicht in der Lage bist dich gegen die Politik größerer Länder, wie Russland, China, oder der USA zu wehren (wie schon in der Vergangenheit bei der europäischen Kolonialpolitik) wirst du immer nur ein Spielball auf dem internationalen Paket sein. Sobald es irgendwas bei dir gibt das einer der Großen haben will, oder meint zu brauchen, und er bekommt es nicht, oder ein anderer will es auch, oder will verhindern das er es bekommt, landest du zwischen die Fronten und wirst halt nicht mehr wirklich gefragt.

Das einzige was dich davor schützen könnte wäre ein Zusammenschluss mit anderen kleinen Ländern in der Region zu einem starken Bündnis um so ein schweres Ziel zu bieten.

Aber wie gut das klappt sieht man ja immer wieder auf der Welt, nicht mal Europa bekommt es wirklich hin geschlossen zusammen zu arbeiten in der EU.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Elefant frisst kein fleisch, daher hat er kein Interesse an sowas.



Aber er könnte angesichts seiner Masse die Hyanen vertreiben


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber er könnte angesichts seiner Masse die Hyanen vertreiben



Warum sollte er? Das Schicksal der Gazelle tangiert ihn ja nicht, also warum sollte er sich in die Belange einmischen die außerhalb seiner Rüsselreichweite liegen und die ihm keinen Vorteil bringen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Das Schicksal der Gazelle tangiert ihn ja nicht, also warum sollte er sich in die Belange einmischen die außerhalb seiner Rüsselreichweite liegen und die ihm keinen Vorteil bringen?



Machtpolitik. Weil er es kann


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Machtpolitik. Weil er es kann



Nein, Machtpolitik ist es nur dann wenn du dadurch am Ende mehr Macht hast, oder aber die Ausübung der Macht dir am Ende einen Vorteil einbringt, oder aber es notwendig wäre um deine Macht zu erhalten, alles davon ist es aber nicht. Wenn der Elefant sich einmischt hätte er davon nichts da die Gazelle ihm nichts bieten kann und die Hyänen seine Macht nicht bedrohen. Daher wäre es maximal eine humanitäre Geste guten Willens und die gibt es weder im Tierreich, noch auf geopolitischer Ebene.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und trotzdem wird auch der Löwe dann nicht fragen ob die Gazelle gefressen werden möchte, oder nicht.



Das ist Natur.
In der Natur gibt es keine Moral, oder Mitgefühl oder sonst was.
Da muss die Gazelle sehen, wo sie bleibt. Die macht das über die Menge. da macht das dann nichts, wenn mal ein Tier ausfällt.
Und der Löwe kann es sich auch nicht leisten, übergewichtig und faul zu werden.
Ich hab noch keinen Löwen gesehen, der mit Leoparden verhandelt, wer welche Gaszelle jagt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solange du als Land nicht in der Lage bist dich gegen die Politik größerer Länder, wie Russland, China, oder der USA zu wehren (wie schon in der Vergangenheit bei der europäischen Kolonialpolitik) wirst du immer nur ein Spielball auf dem internationalen Paket sein. Sobald es irgendwas bei dir gibt das einer der Großen haben will, oder meint zu brauchen, und er bekommt es nicht, oder ein anderer will es auch, oder will verhindern das er es bekommt, landest du zwischen die Fronten und wirst halt nicht mehr wirklich gefragt.



Die wirtschaftsmächjtigen, finanzstarken Länder entscheiden eben über die Welt.
Das merkt man gut am Standort USA. Wer finanzielle Mittel im großem Stil will. muss sich dem Finanzplatz USA unterwerfen und den dort agierenden Rating Agenturen.
Ein aus meiner Sicht perfides System.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich vermute genauso wie andere vermuten, dass es der westen war.


Andere haben dafür aber Quellen und Belege gebracht, *du nicht!
Und du hast es nicht als Vermutung gebracht, sondern als Tatsachenbehauptung, die du bis heute nicht bewiesen hast! Das nennt man dann wohl Defamierung!*

Ukraine ǀ Obama bestatigt US-gefuhrten Putsch in Kiew — der Freitag



Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen bringen uns doch super weiter, oder?


Richtig Threshold, man muss es nur oft genug wiederholen, damit am Ende auch der Letzte daran glaubt, dass die Separatisten MH17 abgeschossen haben! 






Threshold schrieb:


> Nur dass das nur Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen sind, aber doch keine Beweise.
> Mich schockiert, dass du das einfach so als Fakt annimmst.




Ab wann ist etwas bewiesen? Wenn du es erlaubst?

Vermutungen und Anschuldigungen, sowie Faktenaussagen triffst du! Komisch, dass: 


Threshold schrieb:


> Das haben sie nun mal gemacht.
> Das kannst du noch so schön reden oder sonst wie aufwiegen, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.


nun eine Vermutung sein soll?
Wir fordern sie,  bekommen aber von dir keine Fakten, Belege, Quellen, Beweise! 
Mit welchem Recht greifst du hier dann andere an, unterstellst ihnen etwas, defamierst sie?
...statt einfach nur über deine Vermutungen zu plaudern, die du nicht einmal auf belegbare Fakten aufbauen kannst. Das nennt man eigentlich doch nur Glaube!

Ja, ich vermute auf Grund belegbarer Tatsachen/Indizien und ich treffe Faktenaussagen, wenn ich sie beweisen kann! Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu dir!
Ich schaue mir hier auch all die von anderen verlinkten Quellen und Belege an, was du nach deiner eigenen mehrfach getätigten Aussage nicht machst!

Weisst du , was das Tolle an einem Fakt ist? Wenn er falsch ist, kann man ihn widerlegen! Und genau das kannst du nicht  und interessierst dich nicht dafür!





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich interessiere mich einen Dreck  für die Interessen Russlands, des Westens oder der Ukraine.


Oh! Wie interessant!

Wenn du dich nicht* persönlich*  für dieses Thema interessierst und hier in diesem Thread trotzdem so aktiv mitschreibst, lässt das nur 2 Vermutungen zu!
1. Du möchtest die Zahl deiner Beiträge erhöhen/puschen und nutzt dafür jede Möglichkeit!
2. Du interessierst dich "geschäftlich" für dieses Thema  = Nato-Schreiberling? Zahlen die gut?
Oder profitierst du auf andere Weise geschäftlich davon, wenn "die Russen als böse gelten"?


@ Nightslaver

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du deine Unterstellung beweisst!
Kneifst du etwa?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver
> 
> Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du deine Unterstellung beweisst!
> Kneifst du etwa?



Warum sollte ich irgendwas beweisen müssen? Ich habe nichts als Vorwurf hingestellt sondern lediglich gesagt das man Russland viel vorwerfen kann und dafür Beispiele genannt, also warum sollte ich ausgerechnet Dir irgendwas davon belegen müssen, nur weil du für dich persöhnlich irgendwelche Unterstellungen reininterpretierst?


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Februar 2016)

LOL Wie lustig! 

Warum du es "ausgerechnet mir" belegen sollst? - Weil ich es gefordert habe!

Sicherlich kann man Russland viel vorwerfen, einfach so aus Lust und Laune, aber wenn du im gleichen Beitrag einen anderen User wegen seiner gemachten "Behauptung" angehst und Belege von ihm forderst:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber völlig aus der Luft gegriffene  Behauptungen die jeder Grundlage entbehren. Oder wo sind deine Belege  dafür das Russland die Schützen auf dem Maidan bezahlt hat? ....


  klingt deine Verteidigung doch reichlich dürftig! 

Oder nimmst du dir hier ein Recht heraus, dass du anderen nicht zugestehst?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> LOL Wie lustig!
> 
> Warum du es "ausgerechnet mir" belegen sollst? - Weil ich es gefordert habe!



Du kannst viel fordern, das gibt dir aber noch keinen Anspruch darauf das ich dem auch nachkommen muss, vor allem wenn die Forderung so schwachsinnig wie diese ist. 




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man Russland viel vorwerfen, einfach so aus Lust und Laune, aber wenn du im gleichen Beitrag einen anderen User wegen seiner gemachten "Behauptung" angehst und Belege von ihm forderst:



Sorry, lern erstmal denn Unterschied zwischen etwas wie eine Tatsache zu formulieren (Russland *hat* bezahlt), etwas zu behaupten (zum Beispiel: *Ich bin mir sicher* Russland hat bezahlt) und etwas als Beispiel anzuführen (*Man kann* (wenn man möchte, oder der Meinung ist) denn USA / Russland sicher viel *vorwerfen*)



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> klingt deine Verteidigung doch reichlich dürftig!



Wenn man mit der deutschen Sprache nicht umgehen kann und zwanghaft einen Ansatzpunkt für Krawall mit einer Person sucht kann man mit Sicherheit zu dieser Ansicht gelangen... 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oder nimmst du dir hier ein Recht heraus, dass du anderen nicht zugestehst?



Ich nehme mir gar keine Rechte raus die ich nicht habe und anderen zugestehen würde und habe auch nur lediglich auf etwas hingewiesen was nunmal genau das war, eine Unterstellung die wie ein Fakt formuliert war und entsprechend habe ich dann um Belege dafür gebeten.

Und jetzt kusch, wenn du jemanden suchst der sich auf deine albernen Versuche einlässt mit dir einen Streit um um irgendwelche unsinnigen Fakten anzufangen bist du hier an der falschen Adresse.


----------



## Amon (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So sieht halt Realpolitik auf globaler Ebene aus. Da geht es zu wie im Tierreich. Zwei Hyänen reißen sich eine Gazelle und dann wird darum gestritten wer denn nun das Recht hat zuerst die Gazelle zu fressen, ob die Gazelle gefressen werden will fragt aber keiner der beiden.


Falsch. Die zwei Hyänen werden garnix zu streiten haben. Sobald das Alpha Weibchen, die Matriarchin, auftaucht steht von vornherein fest wer zuerst frisst. Dass die Gazelle nicht gefragt wird sollte klar sein. [emoji6]


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Falsch. Die zwei Hyänen werden garnix zu streiten haben. Sobald das Alpha Weibchen, die Matriarchin, auftaucht steht von vornherein fest wer zuerst frisst. Dass die Gazelle nicht gefragt wird sollte klar sein. [emoji6]



Dann macht halt der jüngere das dem Alphatier streitig. 
Rangablöse wenn du so willst, dann sollte es wieder passen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Andere haben dafür aber Quellen und Belege gebracht, *du nicht!
> Und du hast es nicht als Vermutung gebracht, sondern als Tatsachenbehauptung, die du bis heute nicht bewiesen hast! Das nennt man dann wohl Defamierung!*
> 
> Ukraine ǀ Obama bestatigt US-gefuhrten Putsch in Kiew — der Freitag



Das ist ein Blog Eintrag.
Ein Blog ist eine Meinung.
Sie hat keiner journalistischen Wert, geschweige denn wird eine Meinung eines Blogs plötzlich zu Fakten.
Ergo ist das nur hohles Geschwafel und kein Fakt.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht persönlich für dieses Thema interessierst und hier in diesem Thread trotzdem so aktiv mitschreibst, lässt das nur 2 Vermutungen zu!
> 1. Du möchtest die Zahl deiner Beiträge erhöhen/puschen und nutzt dafür jede Möglichkeit!
> 2. Du interessierst dich "geschäftlich" für dieses Thema = Nato-Schreiberling? Zahlen die gut?
> Oder profitierst du auf andere Weise geschäftlich davon, wenn "die Russen als böse gelten"?



Tja, und wieder nicht begriffen. Aber das kennen wir ja schon.

Ich interessiere mich für die Menschen, die den Krieg derzeit ertragen müssen, weil sie Spielball von irgendwelchen Wirtschafts und Machtinteressen sind.


----------



## schlumpi13 (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst viel fordern, das gibt dir aber noch keinen Anspruch darauf das ich dem auch nachkommen muss, vor allem wenn die Forderung so schwachsinnig wie diese ist.
> Sorry, lern erstmal denn Unterschied zwischen etwas wie eine Tatsache zu formulieren (Russland *hat* bezahlt), etwas zu behaupten (zum Beispiel: *Ich bin mir sicher* Russland hat bezahlt) und etwas als Beispiel anzuführen (*Man kann* (wenn man möchte, oder der Meinung ist) denn USA / Russland sicher viel *vorwerfen*)
> Wenn man mit der deutschen Sprache nicht umgehen kann und zwanghaft einen Ansatzpunkt für Krawall mit einer Person sucht kann man mit Sicherheit zu dieser Ansicht gelangen...
> Ich nehme mir gar keine Rechte raus die ich nicht habe und anderen zugestehen würde und habe auch nur lediglich auf etwas hingewiesen was nunmal genau das war, eine Unterstellung die wie ein Fakt formuliert war und entsprechend habe ich dann um Belege dafür gebeten.
> Und jetzt kusch, wenn du jemanden suchst der sich auf deine albernen Versuche einlässt mit dir einen Streit um um irgendwelche unsinnigen Fakten anzufangen bist du hier an der falschen Adresse.



Oh wie süß, 
Belege von dir zu fordern ist für dich gleichbedeutend - "mit dir einen Streit um um irgendwelche unsinnigen Fakten anzufangen" und deshalb sucht man Krawall?!
Du hättest, falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, das einfach nur richtig stellen können! Hast du aber nicht gemacht!


Wie ungünstig, dass du etwas anderes mit deinem Beitrag ausgesagt hast, als wie du jetzt schreibst:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann also Russland sicher viel vorwerfen bzgl. Druck auf die Ukraine  und Anektion der Krim, aber das Russland die Sitatuion auf dem Maidan  zur Eskalation gebracht hat, dafür spricht momentan äußerst  wenig...


Merkwürdig nur, dass für deine  "Beispiele" sehr viel sprechen muss, wenn für die von dir kritisierte Aussage äußert wenig spricht!
Warum ist es dann "schwachsinnig" für dich, dass du deine "Meinung" mit Belegen und Quellen darlegen oder zumindest erklären hättest können?
Nur weil du deine Aussage in Beispiele verpackt hast, ist es dann nicht mehr deine Meinung?
Du weisst aber genau. dass für deine "Beispiele" mehr spricht, kannst/willst es aber nicht begründen und wirst ausfällig!
Das ist kein guter Diskussionsstil! 

Bei Threshold war für dich eine Unterstellung wie ein Fakt formuliert und entsprechend hast du dann um Belege dafür gebeten.
Bei dir war ein Beispiel als begründet formuliert! Ich habe um Belege gebeten!

Entweder kannst du dein Beispiel nicht Belegen begründen oder du  hast deinen Beitrag falsch formuliert und etwas anderes gemeint?!

Das zuzugeben wäre kein Ding gewesen! Aber mich wegen deinen Verfehlungen hier Anzugreifen und mir zu unterstellen, Streit und Kravall zu suchen, da du dich des Diskussionsthemas entziehen möchtest, wirkt einfach nur hilflos!




Guten Morgen Threshold!



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Blog Eintrag.
> Ein Blog ist eine Meinung.
> Sie hat keiner journalistischen Wert, geschweige denn wird eine Meinung eines Blogs plötzlich zu Fakten.
> Ergo ist das nur hohles Geschwafel und kein Fakt.



Der Unterschied zu deinen Beiträgen ist, das standen Quellen drin! Quellen erkennt man in diesem Blogeintrag an der hervorgehobenen blauen Schriftfarbe und dass diese Textzeile bei dir eine neue Browserseite öffnet!
Lass mich bitte wissen, ob du nun  diese Quellen finden kannst! Ansonsten bin ich auch gern bereit, diese Quellen einzeln hier für dich zu verlinken! 





Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, und wieder nicht begriffen. Aber das kennen wir ja schon.
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für die Menschen, die den Krieg derzeit ertragen  müssen, weil sie Spielball von irgendwelchen Wirtschafts und  Machtinteressen sind.



Das wird aus deinen Beiträgen so aber nicht deutlich. Wenn du dich für* die *Menschen (* also alle Menschen*) interessierst, wie kannst du dich dann so bewusst auf eine Seite des Konfliktes stellen?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost, sorry...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Oh wie süß,
> Belege von dir zu fordern ist für dich gleichbedeutend - "mit dir einen Streit um um irgendwelche unsinnigen Fakten anzufangen" und deshalb sucht man Krawall?!
> Du hättest, falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, das einfach nur richtig stellen können! Hast du aber nicht gemacht!



Das habe ich und ich habe es dir erklärt, das hat dir nicht gereicht und wolltest mir weiterhin andichten ich würde anderen irgendwelche Ansichten nicht gönnen und unterschwellig auch ich würde irgendwelche "Ansichten" über Russland vertreten.
Dazu hast du noch "Fakten" (ja du hast von Fakten geredet nicht ich) verlangt die und so ist es nun mal bei einem Beispiel, das lediglich wieder gibt was man Russland vorwirft, absolut schwachsinnig sind, weil ich für ein Beispiel keine Fakten nennen muss da ich weder gesagt habe, noch angedeutet habe das es eine Meinung / Ansicht von mir wiederspigelt, noch das ich behauptet habe es sein Fakten. 



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Wie ungünstig, dass du etwas anderes mit deinem Beitrag ausgesagt hast, als wie du jetzt schreibst:
> 
> Merkwürdig nur, dass für deine  "Beispiele" sehr viel sprechen muss, wenn für die von dir kritisierte Aussage äußert wenig spricht!



Ja es gibt *Indizien* die dafür sprechen das es so sein könnte, es gibt *Indizien *die dagegen sprechen, unumstößliche Beweise / Fakten gibt es kaum oder keine für oder dagegen, zumindest konnte noch niemand entsprechend etwas hieb und stichfest belegen, aber ich habe auch weder für noch dagegen etwas behauptet sondern lediglich die zwei Dinge aufgezählt, als Beispiele genannt, die man Russland als Hauptpunkte zur last legt. Für denn letzten Punkt mit denn Schüssen auf dem Maidan hingegen gibt es anscheinend so einige Indizien / vermutlich brauchbare Zeugen, die wohl dafür sprechen weshalb vieles gegen die Behauptung spricht die Threshold aufgestellt hat.

Und an der Stelle auch nochmal für dich:* Indizien sind keine Beweise, oder zwingende Fakten, aber können sehr wohl auch Belege sein* und mir hätte es schon gereicht wenn Threshold entsprechend als Beleg das da was dran sein könnte glaubhafte Belege hätte nennen können. Fakten habe ich, im Gegensatz zu dir nie von ihm verlangt, sondern lediglich etwas das belegt *das es so sein könnte!*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Warum ist es dann "schwachsinnig" für dich, dass du deine "Meinung" mit Belegen und Quellen darlegen oder zumindest erklären hättest können?



Weil es schwachsinnig ist für simple Beispiele Belege zu verlangen die lediglich wiedergeben was man Russland vorwirft, oder verlangst du auch von jemanden einen Beleg dafür der dir sagt das er gehört hat das Portugal ein schönes Land zum Urlaub machen ist, oder Milch sich besser zum Kuchen backen eignet als Apfelsaft? Oder wenn dir jemand sagt das sein Freund Johann Gemüse hasst?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Nur weil du deine Aussage in Beispiele verpackt hast, ist es dann nicht mehr deine Meinung?



Nein, stell dir vor, ein Beispiel verpflichtet noch nicht das man auch die Ansicht vertreten, oder es richtig sein muss.  Oder unterstellst du auch jemanden das er Bayern-München mögen muss wenn du ihn darum bittest das er dir eine gute deutsche Fussballmanschaft nennen soll und er dir Bayern-München nennt? Und forderst du dann von ihm entsprechende Belege dafür das er die Mannschaft auf wirklich nicht mag?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber genau. dass für deine "Beispiele" mehr spricht, kannst/willst es aber nicht begründen und wirst ausfällig!
> Das ist kein guter Diskussionsstil!



Ich muss sie nicht begründen:

a) Weil die Themen schon 1000 mal hier im Thread durchgekaut wurden und ich dazu schon meine Ansichten niedergeschrieben habe und ich auch im Moment über keine aktuellen neuen Erkentnisse verfüge die mehr oder weniger dafür sprechen täten.
b) Es schwachsinnig ist Beispiele die nachweislich keine eigene Meinung andeuten zu begründen.
c) Ich es nicht begründen muss.
d) Ich es nicht schon wieder begründen will.

Und persöhnlich angegriffen, oder ausfällig geworden bin ich an keiner Stelle, sondern habe nur deine Forderung (nicht dich persöhnlich) als schwachsinnig bezeichnet, weil sie genau das ist, sowie dir atestiert das du anscheinend die deutsche Sprache nicht vollumfänglich verstehst, sonst würdest du nicht dauernd Fakten, Behauptungen und Beispiele durcheinander werfen!



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Bei Threshold war für dich eine Unterstellung wie ein Fakt formuliert und entsprechend hast du dann um Belege dafür gebeten.
> Bei dir war ein Beispiel als begründet formuliert! Ich habe um Belege gebeten!



Falsch du hast mir direkt, in einem dreisten Ton (denn nur mal so am Rande ein Ausrufezeichen hinter einen solchen Satz zu setzen ist unhöflich weil man seinen Gegenüber als bewussten Lügner bezichtigt, noch so eine Feinheit deutscher Sprache), unterstellt ich würde irgendwelche westlichen Lügen wiederholen und wolltest Beweise dafür:



> Nur weil der Westen eine Lüge immer und immer wiederholt, wird sie noch lange  nicht wahr!
> Ich bin jedenfalls jetzt schon auf deine Belege gespannt!



Und eine Annexion bedeutet nichts anderes als eine einseitige Besetzung der Krim und genau das hat Russland getan, es hat die Krim einseitig annektiert da es nicht im Einvernehmen mit der amtierenden ukrainischen Regierung, ob nun legitim, oder nicht legitim, war, daran ist nichts gelogen und auch nichts wertendes.

Und das braucht man auch nicht mehr abstreiten, oder als Lüge hinstellen wollen, weil Putin ja schon lange zugegeben hat das auf der Krim während der "Abspaltung" russische Truppen aktiv waren und es entsprechend defnitiv nach Definition eine Annexion gewesen ist!

Putin und die Ukraine: ""Ja, auf der Krim standen auch unsere Truppen""

Hier was eine Annexion ist:

Annexion – Wikipedia

Da steht auch drin unter welchen Umständen eine Annexion legalisiert werden kann, oder "legal" sein kann:



> Die einzige Möglichkeit zur Legalisierung einer völkerrechtswidrigen  Annexion besteht in einem zustimmenden Referendum der betroffenen  Bevölkerung. Dabei kommt der Grundsatz _volenti non fit iniuria_  zum Tragen. In der einschlägigen Fachliteratur werden noch weitere Wege  genannt, die nicht auf Selbstbestimmung, sondern auf einem Konsens der  staatlichen Souveräne beruhen, so der Abschluss eines Zessionsvertrages oder der freiwillige Verzicht des Inhabers der Gebietshoheit.[SUP][15][/SUP]
> 
> Auf das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker greift eine von der Bevölkerung gewünschte Sezession  und der anschließende Beitritt zu einem anderen Staat zurück.  Annexionen gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung stehen im Konflikt mit  diesem Recht. So kommt Wolfgang Benedek beispielsweise zu dem Ergebnis, dass es Serbien wegen des Gewaltverbots der KSZE-Schlussakte verboten sei, die mehrheitlich von Serben bewohnte Republika Srpska zu annektieren, selbst wenn die Bevölkerung dieses Teilstaates dies in einem Referendum wünsche,[SUP][16][/SUP] ähnlich wie Kroatien die Föderation Bosnien und Herzegowina nicht annektieren dürfte, ohne dass Bosnien und Herzegowina als Staat dem zustimmt.



Ob sie also nun nach dem Referendum legal ist kann man sich wieder streiten darüber. Aber erstmal hat Putin sie damit auf dem Papier legalisiert und ein solches Referendum wäre nicht notwendig gewesen wäre es eben keine Annexion gewesen sondern einvernehmlicher Anschluss der durch beide Seiten Ukraine / Russland beschlossen worden wäre.

Entsprechend also nochmal für dich, es als Annexion zu bezeichnen ist keine prinzipielle Meinung sondern erstmal die Aussage zu einem Umstand!



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Entweder kannst du dein Beispiel nicht Belegen begründen oder du  hast deinen Beitrag falsch formuliert und etwas anderes gemeint?!



Oder du verstehst sie schlicht nicht, schon einmal daran gedacht, oder kann der Fehler nur bei anderen liegen?



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Aber mich wegen deinen Verfehlungen hier Anzugreifen und mir zu unterstellen, Streit und Kravall zu suchen, da du dich des Diskussionsthemas entziehen möchtest, wirkt einfach nur hilflos!



Dann schreib doch vieleicht auch mal so das man nicht denn Eindruck gewinnt du seist nur auf sinnlose Diskusionen mit anderen aus, also auf das "Ärger machen".
Wie man schreibt so wird einem geantwortet, ganz simpel und wenn man im Vorfeld schon denn Eindruck gewinnt der Gegenüber will nur provozieren und keine ernsthafte Diskusion führen gibts halt entsprechende Reaktionen!


Und jetzt hör bitte auf mich mit diesem Kinderzirkus zu nerven...


----------



## schlumpi13 (26. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und jetzt hör bitte auf mich mit diesem *Kinderzirkus *zu nerven...



Ich war es nicht, der Tiere und deren Eigenschaften (Grundschulstoff) für "qualitative" politische Beiträge nutzen musste, um diskutieren zu können.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hier stand viel! ....



So viel Theater für eine kleine Begründung.....




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und persöhnlich angegriffen, oder ausfällig geworden bin ich an keiner  Stelle, sondern habe nur deine Forderung (nicht dich persöhnlich) als  schwachsinnig bezeichnet, weil sie genau das ist, sowie dir atestiert  das du anscheinend die deutsche Sprache nicht vollumfänglich verstehst,  sonst würdest du nicht dauernd Fakten, Behauptungen und Beispiele  durcheinander werfen!




Es ist immer wieder lustig, wenn jemand mit so faden Angriffen Eindruck schinden will  und dabei sich selbst attestiert, dass er nicht angegriffen oder ausfällig geworden ist! 

Du schreibst hier in einem öffentlichen Diskussions-Thread, in dem es um die Ukraine geht.
Da du hier schreibst, steht es dir nicht zu, anderen vorzuschreiben, ob sie dich etwas fragen dürfen oder Belege von dir für deine gemachten Aussagen fordern! Jeder hat das Recht dazu - nicht nur du selbst!
Wenn du auf ein Thema nicht angesprochen werden willst, solltest du über dieses Thema auch nichts schreiben! Ansonsten hast du das in Kauf zu nehmen!

Wenn du jemanden vorwirfst (was dir nicht zusteht), dass er die deutsche Sprache  nicht vollumfänglich verstehst, wäre es günstig, sie selbst gut zu beherrschen und nicht im gleichen Satz Rechtschreibfehler zu machen! 
Im deutschen Sprachgebrauch stellt das Pronomen "man" kein Synonym für "der Westen", "die USA", "den Mainstream" etc. dar. Wenn du den Westen mit deiner Aussage gemeint hast:


			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> *Man* kann also Russland sicher viel vorwerfen bzgl. Druck auf die Ukraine  und Anektion der Krim, aber das Russland die Sitatuion auf dem Maidan  zur Eskalation gebracht hat, dafür spricht momentan äußerst wenig...


hättest du das auch so schreiben müssen. Du hättest auch: " Russland wurde schon viel vorgeworfen..." schreiben können. Ich hätte dich nicht um Belege gebeten!
Ich ging aber davon aus, dass du die deutsche Sprache gebrauchen kannst und das Wort "man" bewusst gewählt hast. Deshalb hatte ich um Belege gebeten. Statt hier über Beispiele zu diskutieren, die immer im Zusammenhang mit der Formulierung gewertet werden müssen, hättest du deinen Fehler klar äußern können und gut. Auch das geschah nicht!
Deine Begründung, warum du ein Recht hast, von Threshold* glaubhafte Belege* zu fordern, ich aber nicht, wirkt peinlich. Niemand sprach von Fakten!

Ein Ausrufezeichen (Satzzeichen) verwendet man bei einer Aufforderung, um etwas hervorzuheben, auf etwas hinzuweisen etc. - aber garantiert nicht, um unhöflich zu sein! 
Wie war das mit dem von dir erwähnten deutschen Sprachgebrauch?
Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst und aussagst, ich hätte dich als bewußten Lügner dargestellt, musst du dir auch den Schuh anziehen, dass du dann Treshold gleichfalls als bewussten Lügner dargestellt hast!
Wenn man jemanden etwas vorwerfen kann, dann kann man alles vorwerfen, ob es wahr ist oder nicht. Da du hier klassifiziert hast, das eine kann man vorwerfen, das andere nicht und deshalb dafür Belege verlangst, suggerierst du, dass du zu diesem Vorwurf berechtigt bist! - Was wiederum mich dazu berechtigt, von dir Belege dazu zu verlangen.
Das ist einfachste Logik, in deutscher Sprache formuliert und mit Sicherheit kein Versuch - Streit oder Kravall zu suchen, es sei denn, du hättest mit deinem Vorgehen ebenfalls Streit und Kravall gesucht!- wovon ich aber nie ausging! Deshalb haben mich deine Reaktion, deine strikte Weigerung und deine Angriffe ja sehr verwundert!

Es ist schon eine sehr merkwürdige Auffassung von dir, dass jemand in einer politischen Diskussion, wenn er nicht deiner Meinung ist,  dir "Ärger" bereitet und die Diskussion dann sinnlos sei.
Es wäre schön, wenn du mir so geantwortet hättest, wie du es oben darstellst. Dann wären deine persönlichen Angriffe ja unterblieben und dein Beitrag wäre themenorientiert gewesen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und eine Annexion bedeutet nichts anderes als eine einseitige Besetzung  der Krim und genau das hat Russland getan, es hat die Krim einseitig  annektiert da es nicht im Einvernehmen mit der amtierenden ukrainischen  Regierung, ob nun legitim, oder nicht legitim, war, daran ist nichts  gelogen und auch nichts wertendes.
> Und das braucht man auch nicht mehr abstreiten, oder als Lüge hinstellen  wollen, weil Putin ja schon lange zugegeben hat das auf der Krim  während der "Abspaltung" russische Truppen aktiv waren und es  entsprechend defnitiv nach Definition eine Annexion gewesen ist!



Hast du dir deine verlinkten Quellen überhaupt durchgelesen? 
Seit wann ist eine Besetzung eine Annektion? Haben deiner Definition nach die USA und UK auch den Irak annektiert? Sie hatten den Irak besetzt!
Putin hat "entsprechend defnitiv nach Definition eine Annexion" zugegeben? Genau das hast du mit deinem "und" ausgesagt. Da das unsinnig ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dein Text nach dem "und" deine eigene Schlussfolgerung sein sollte.
 Deine Erklärung ist falsch! Russland hat die Krim nicht annektiert!

Das ist auf der Krim geschehen:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annexion#Selbstbestimmungsrecht_und_Annexionen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker greift eine von der Bevölkerung gewünschte Sezession und der anschließende Beitritt zu einem anderen Staat zurück



Das ist die rechtliche Grundlage:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstbestimmungsrecht_der_V%C3%B6lker schrieb:
			
		

> In beiden Pakten heißt es gleichlautend in Artikel I:„(1) Alle Völker haben das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung. Kraft dieses  Rechts entscheiden sie frei über ihren politischen Status und gestalten  in Freiheit ihre wirtschaftliche, soziale und kulturelle Entwicklung.“
> ​„(2) Alle Völker können für ihre eigenen Zwecke frei über ihre  natürlichen Reichtümer und Mittel verfügen, unbeschadet aller  Verpflichtungen, die aus der internationalen wirtschaftlichen  Zusammenarbeit auf der Grundlage des gegenseitigem Wohles sowie aus dem  Völkerrecht erwachsen. In keinem Fall darf ein Volk seiner eigenen  Existenzmittel beraubt werden.“
> ​„(3) Die Vertragsstaaten, einschließlich der Staaten, die für die  Verwaltung von Gebieten ohne Selbstregierung und von Treuhandgebieten  verantwortlich sind, haben entsprechend der Charta der Vereinten  Nationen die Verwirklichung des Rechts auf Selbstbestimmung zu fördern  und dieses Recht zu achten.“
> 
> ...



Mit der gewaltsamen illegalen Machtergreifung der Opposition in Kiew, den russophoben Äußerungen (z.B.:Timoschenkos Endlösung für die 8 Millionen ukrainischen Russen), den Gesetzesänderungen durch die illegale Regierung (z.B.: Verbot des Gebrauches der russischen Sprache), sowie die Gefahr durch gesetzlose gewalttätige extremistischen und antisemitistischen Paramillitärs, die das Land in Angst und Schrecken versetzten, wurde die russische Minderheit diskriminiert und es bestand echte Gefahr für diese Ukrainer!

*Vor *der  Ankunft der "grünen Männchen" auf der Krim,  gab es schon die offene Forderung der Mehrheit der Krimbewohner, dass  sie sich Russland anschließen wollten, wenn die Regierung in Kiew  geputscht würde. Die Arbeit des Parlaments und deren Hilferufe an die  russische Regierung wurde durch pro-ukrainische Kräfte unterdrückt und  verhindert. Es gab Ausschreitungen mit Toten und Verletzten. 
Mit Ankunft der Russen  kehrte wieder Ruhe und Ordnung ein. Das Parlament konnte wieder seine Arbeit aufnehmen.

Wäre Russland nicht auf Wunsch der Krim und des legitimen Präsidenten Janukowitsch aufgetreten, hätten wir dort jetzt Zustände wie in den Volksrepubliken, die ja auch von dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker Gebrauch gemacht haben!
Für die Landesteile im Osten der Ukraine blieb Janukowitsch der rechtmäßige demokratisch gewählte Präsident und die russische Armee auf der Krim stand im Dienste Janukowitsch's.

Das Referendum über den Anschluss an Russland fand *vor* der Eingliederung in die russische Förderation statt. Laut deiner Aussage hätte das Referendum aber erst nach der Eingliederung stattfinden müssen. Also ist "Annektion" schon einmal deshalb falsch! 
Eine Eingliederung unter Zwang wäre eine Annektion. Dass es eine Eingliederung aus freien Willen und ohne Ausübung von Zwang  war, bestätigten die internationalen Wahlbeobachter, die prorussische Stimmung auf der Krim und die Freude der Krimbewohner nach dem Referendum.

Diskutiere mit mir zu diesem Thema oder lasse es, wenn du keine Lust auf Diskussionen hast, aber ich verbitte mir weitere persönliche Angriffe und Provokationen!


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Februar 2016)

Jetzt müsste es eigentlich nen Aufschrei geben oder sowas. Aber außer heise berichtet nur die taz...
Maidan: "Ich schoss ihnen ins Genick" | Telepolis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das es der Westen war, ich habe geschrieben das es naheligende Indizien dafür gibt das es die Rechtsextremen Nationalisten in der Ukraine waren.



Wurden da echt mittlerweile Indizien gefunden? 
ch kannte bislang ausschließlich (widersprüchliche) Behauptungen von Personen, die eindeutig nicht neutral in Bezug auf die Frage sind und bei denen i.d.R. nicht einmal belegt werden kann, ob sie zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort waren um das behauptete beobachtet haben zu können. Selbsterklärte Rekonstruktionen bauen, soweit ich sie bislang gehört habe, auch durchweg nicht auf Indizien auf, sondern meist auf sehr wenige unbestätigte, zum Teil anonyme (bzw. von zumindest einer dem Rekonstrukteur unbekannten Person stammenden) Aussagen und sehr weitreichenden Mutmaßungen darüber, wer laut Rekonstrukteur von den Schüssen profitiert hat und deswegen der Täter sein muss.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. März 2016)

Ukraine: Uno-Bericht über verzweifelte Lage in der Ostukraine - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

> Die Menschen müssten in einem rechtsfreien Raum leben, es komme zu willkürlichen Verhaftungen und Folter.



Hat jemand ein anderes Resultat erwartet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2016)

Die Separatisten hatten vermutlich erwartet, seit mindestens einem Jahr in Putins Rechtsraum zu leben.
Aber das klappt offensichtlich nur, wenn die paramilitärischen Einheiten "aus der Region" nicht aus der Region stammen.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2016)

.. es ist so leise hier?

Erst waren auf der Krim "Selbstverteidigungskraefte" am Werk, die selbst RIA Novosti russisch vorkamen und spaeter dann doch als russische Soldaten geoutet wurden; dann gab es keine russischen Soldaten in der Ukraine ... wobei. Eigentlich doch. Nur eben keine "regulaeren". Jedenfalls noch nicht. Kann aber noch werden. Die Einlassungen des russischen Praesidenten zum Thema sind ja nicht frei von einer gewissen rhetorischen Dynamik.

Schade eigentlich, dass hier nix mehr los ist. Die wortklauberischen Erklaerungsversuche der ueblichen Verdaechtigen waeren sicher unterhaltsam.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. April 2016)

Putin hat doch jüngst die "Panama Papers" als Schmutzkampagne der USA bezeichnet. Wenn das nicht unterhaltsam ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> .. es ist so leise hier?
> 
> Erst waren auf der Krim "Selbstverteidigungskraefte" am Werk, die selbst RIA Novosti russisch vorkamen und spaeter dann doch als russische Soldaten geoutet wurden; dann gab es keine russischen Soldaten in der Ukraine ... wobei. Eigentlich doch. Nur eben keine "regulaeren". Jedenfalls noch nicht. Kann aber noch werden. Die Einlassungen des russischen Praesidenten zum Thema sind ja nicht frei von einer gewissen rhetorischen Dynamik.
> 
> Schade eigentlich, dass hier nix mehr los ist. Die wortklauberischen Erklaerungsversuche der ueblichen Verdaechtigen waeren sicher unterhaltsam.



Wären vermutlich eh nur eine Wiederholung dessen, was zuletzt immer kam:
Russland unterstützt nur die lokale Selbstverwaltung und die ist als demokratisch zu betrachten, weil ja ettliche Wochen (im Donbass Monate) nach der Machtergreifung in von (pro-)russischem Militär kontrollierten Wahllokalen den Auszählungen von Prorussischen Milizen zu Folge die Mehrheit in einer quasi alternativlosen Wahl für die neue Führung gestimmt hat. Heil Demokratie!


De facto hat die ich-bin-gegen-die-da-oben-Fraktion aber längt genug andere Themen gefunden, wo sie gegen "Mainstream", "Lügenpresse" & Co sein kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Putin hat doch jüngst die "Panama Papers" als Schmutzkampagne der USA bezeichnet. *Wenn das nicht unterhaltsam ist...*



Absolut, genauso unterhaltsam wie das der so super "ehrliche", "unterstützenswerte" und absolut "ehrenwerte" prowestliche "Demokrat" Poroschenko selbst in den Panama Papers zu finden ist und wegen seiner Briefkastenfirma jetzt rumeiert. 

Panama Papers: Poroschenko rechtfertigt seine Briefkastenfirma | ZEIT ONLINE

In dem Sinne, Heil Demokratie!


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. April 2016)

Stimmt weil die russischen Politiker haben Panama nicht nötig. Da bleibt das Geld schwarz im Land, da es Putin nicht stört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...



Antwortest du eigentlich noch auf diese Nachfrage?:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurden da echt mittlerweile Indizien gefunden?
> ch kannte bislang ausschließlich (widersprüchliche) Behauptungen von Personen, die eindeutig nicht neutral in Bezug auf die Frage sind und bei denen i.d.R. nicht einmal belegt werden kann, ob sie zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort waren um das behauptete beobachtet haben zu können. Selbsterklärte Rekonstruktionen bauen, soweit ich sie bislang gehört habe, auch durchweg nicht auf Indizien auf, sondern meist auf sehr wenige unbestätigte, zum Teil anonyme (bzw. von zumindest einer dem Rekonstrukteur unbekannten Person stammenden) Aussagen und sehr weitreichenden Mutmaßungen darüber, wer laut Rekonstrukteur von den Schüssen profitiert hat und deswegen der Täter sein muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Absolut, genauso unterhaltsam wie das der so super "ehrliche", "unterstützenswerte" und absolut "ehrenwerte" prowestliche "Demokrat" Poroschenko selbst in den Panama Papers zu finden ist und wegen seiner Briefkastenfirma jetzt rumeiert.
> 
> Panama Papers: Poroschenko rechtfertigt seine Briefkastenfirma | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> In dem Sinne, Heil Demokratie!



Lustig (und auch entlarvend) ist in dieser Hinsicht, dass man auf allen Zeitungen bei Bekanntwerden der Panama Papers ein Bild von Putin gesehen hat, obwohl es ein Bekannter Putins war, der dort eine Briefkastenfirma hat. 

Ein Schelm wer hier böses denkt...


----------



## Amon (3. Mai 2016)

Die Panama Papers wurden von der Presse nur für Putin bashing benutzt. Wieso eigentlich kein deutscher Politiker oder Manager dabei? Sind die alle sauber?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Panama Papers wurden von der Presse nur für Putin bashing benutzt. Wieso eigentlich kein deutscher Politiker oder Manager dabei? Sind die alle sauber?



Welches Geld sollen die denn bunkern? Die geben das Geld doch lieber für die ganze Welt aus


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Panama Papers wurden von der Presse nur für Putin bashing benutzt. Wieso eigentlich kein deutscher Politiker oder Manager dabei? Sind die alle sauber?



Klick, Klick & Klick. Und das sind nur drei willkuerlich ausgewaehlte Treffer von der ersten Seite, die Google fuer mich gefunden hat. Damit nicht genug - es ist auch noch die vermaledeite Luegenpresse selbst.

Was hat das nun mit der Ukraine zu tun? Ach Ja. Gar nichts. Obwohl es ueber die genug zu berichten gaebe. Zum Beispiel aus den taeglichen Berichten der OSCE SMM, die ein sprunghaftes Ansteigen der Kampfhandlungen bestaetigen - fast immer ausgehend von den (pro)russischen "Rebellen.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2016)

Tja, nur finde ich da immer noch keinen deutschen Politiker...


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick, Klick & Klick. Und das sind nur drei willkuerlich ausgewaehlte Treffer von der ersten Seite, die Google fuer mich gefunden hat. Damit nicht genug - es ist auch noch die vermaledeite Luegenpresse selbst.
> 
> Was hat das nun mit der Ukraine zu tun? Ach Ja. Gar nichts. Obwohl es ueber die genug zu berichten gaebe. Zum Beispiel aus den taeglichen Berichten der OSCE SMM, die ein sprunghaftes Ansteigen der Kampfhandlungen bestaetigen - fast immer ausgehend von den (pro)russischen "Rebellen.



Ich bin verwirrt. Ich dachte, Rebellen zu unterstützen um gegen die Regierung zu kämpfen ist gut? Ach nein, dass ist nur gut, wenn es der Westen (wie in Syrien) macht.

Wenn Russland Rebellen unterstütz, ist das böse.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Was hat das nun mit der Ukraine zu tun? Ach Ja. Gar nichts. Obwohl es ueber die genug zu berichten gaebe. Zum Beispiel aus den taeglichen Berichten der OSCE SMM, die ein sprunghaftes Ansteigen der Kampfhandlungen bestaetigen - fast immer ausgehend von den (pro)russischen "Rebellen.



Das es immer von den Rebellen ausgeht kann man da nicht zu 100% erkennen.
So wie die OSCE berichtet, hört es sich eher an als würde die OSCE nachts wie ne Kanalrate irgendwo versteckt in die weite Welt hinaus horchen. Einschläge Ost, Einschläge West, Schüsse West, Schüsse Ost usw. Und wenn sie am Tag mit ihren UAVs rumfliegen, sehen sie, dass die Gerätschaften sich entweder außerhalb der Sicherheitszone befinden oder direkt an der Grenze.

Was ich lustig finde ist folgendes:


> Denial of access:
> 
> 
> On 2 May, at a Ukrainian Armed Forces heavy weapons holding area, an armed guard did not allow the SMM to check the serial number of one of the weapons present. The SMM informed the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC)
> ...




Heißt  erstens, dass die Ukros  ihre Waffen nicht identifizieren lassen wollen, weil man sonst nachweisen könnte, dass sehr viele davon später bei den Rebellen landen.
Und zweitens, ist die OSCE selbst schuld und braucht nicht auf beleidigte Leberwurst zu tun, wenn sie ohne Ausweiß durchs Rebellengebiet will und nicht durchgelassen wird.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Ich dachte, Rebellen zu unterstützen um gegen die Regierung zu kämpfen ist gut? Ach nein, dass ist nur gut, wenn es der Westen (wie in Syrien) macht.
> 
> Wenn Russland Rebellen unterstütz, ist das böse.



Würde Russland die Rebellen in der Ukraine genau so unterstützen, wie sie es in Syrien machen, dann wäre das Problem in der Ukraine innerhalb einer Woche gelöst gewesen.


----------



## JePe (5. Mai 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> So wie die OSCE berichtet, hört es sich eher an als würde die OSCE nachts wie ne Kanalrate irgendwo versteckt in die weite Welt hinaus horchen. Einschläge Ost, Einschläge West, Schüsse West, Schüsse Ost usw.



Wenn in nicht von (pro)russischen "Rebellen" eroberten, sondern von den ukrainischen Truppen gehaltenen Gebieten Einschlaege zu hoeren sind, darf ein Beschuss durch die erstgenannte Partei wohl als die wahrscheinlichste Erklaerung angenommen werden?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Heißt erstens, dass die Ukros ihre Waffen nicht identifizieren lassen wollen, weil man sonst nachweisen könnte, dass sehr viele davon später bei den Rebellen landen.



Herrje. Wieder die Leier vom tapferen Bergbauern, der mit nichts als einem Kartoffelschaeler bewaffnet den Faschisten die Panzer samt Bedienungsanleitung entreisst ...



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Und zweitens, ist die OSCE selbst schuld und braucht nicht auf beleidigte Leberwurst zu tun, wenn sie ohne Ausweiß durchs Rebellengebiet will und nicht durchgelassen wird.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Davon, dass der Zugang durch die OSCE SMM samt Modalitaeten im Rahmen von Minsk 2 vertraglich festgeschrieben wurde, mal abgesehen: Die Fahrzeuge der OSCE SMM sind auch fuer die schon erwaehnten Bergbauern recht gut an Farbe und Beschriftung zu erkennen. Eine Notwendigkeit, sich mit _national passports_ auszuweisen, besteht da nicht. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass den Bergbauern Listen mit Namen und Anschriften der Mitarbeiter der OSCE SMM vorliegen. Falls doch, faende ich es ergruendenswert, woher diese Informationen stammen?



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Würde Russland die Rebellen in der Ukraine genau so unterstützen, wie sie es in Syrien machen, dann wäre das Problem in der Ukraine innerhalb einer Woche gelöst gewesen.



Stattdessen verschlimmert man es kalkuliert und dosiert dadurch, dass man die Krim-Methode anwendet (Nein, da sind keine russischen Soldaten ... na ja, doch, irgendwie schon, aber keine Verbaende - aber auch das kann sich ja formulatorisch bei Zar Wladimir jederzeit aendern).

Das "Problem" wird an dem Tag verschwinden, an dem Russland aufhoert, ein paar handverlesene Warlords mit Logistik, Material und Headcount zu unterstuetzen und am Nachbarn ein Exempel zu statuieren. Irgendwann wird dieser Groschen, pardon: diese Kopeke auch in Moskau fallen. Aber bis dahin wird der Aderlass im Donbas noch eine Weile weitergehen, fuerchte ich ...

P. S.  In Syrien, wo Friedensbringer Wladimir nach Herzenslust gebombt hat, was unter die Tragflaechen ging, ist uebrigens kein einziges Problem geloest. Bad example oder Freud´scher Versprecher?


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2016)

Denkste Russland hat da irgendwelches Interesse, die Ukraine weiterhin zu drangsalieren?
Die Ukros haben den ganzen Mist selbst angezettelt, das Land zerrissen, die Krim praktisch den Russen in die Hände gedrückt und machen nach wie vor Terror im eigenen Land, anstatt alles zu regeln.
Vergiss nicht, Ukraine schuldet Russland noch ordentlich Kohle für das Gas was sie bekommen haben und noch so einiges andere.
Russland würde liebend gerne Ruhe an der Grenze haben, die Krim endlich ordentlich anpacken ohne Kämpfe die man auch dort hören kann und die Knete wollen sie auch - und zwar gleich, nicht in 20 Jahren oder so.

Würde Russland wirklich in der Ukraine mitmischen, wäre von der Ukraine nicht mehr viel übrig - überlegt man wie "gut" das Militär da unten ist und welche massiven Vorteile da Russland hat. 
Es gibt einige Russen, die freiwillig in die Ukraine gereist sind, um den bekloppten Ukrainern mal aufs Dach zu steigen  (ist auch richtig so) und die befinden sich zwischen den Rebellen. 

Mir geht es nicht in den Schädel rein wie sich 2 Länder mit einer gemeinsamen Geschichte so sehr auf den Sack gehen können, anstatt zusammenzuarbeiten (vor allem weil Russland sich eine "Pufferzone" zur EU wünscht und das begrüßen würde. Aber nö, die müssen ja das eigene Land kaputtmachen, die Wirtschaft komplett ruinieren und die Beziehung zu Russland an so einen Tiefpunkt bringen das es nicht mal mehr lustig ist. Vor allem weil sie wissen das sie NICHTS gegen den Nachbarn ausrichten können der 20x größer ist und die EU oder USA werden denen auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2016)

Die Russen können doch keinen offenen Konflikt in der Ukraine abhalten. Das wird alles im Geheimen gemacht.
Wenn also ein russischer Soldat Urlaub machen will, wird der Urlaub, den er in der Ukraine machen will, um dort Verwandte zu besuchen, entsprechend gefördert. Viele leihen sich dazu noch etwas aus, wenn sie fahren, wie Kleidung, militärisches Gerät und was sonst so herumliegt.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2016)

Es wäre ja sogar glaubwürdig, wenn es denn nicht so viele wären.
Gibt ja auch genug Leute die gegen den IS kämpfen und beruflich bei einer westlichen Armee sind, aber sich den Rebellen angeschlossen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Das "Problem" wird an dem Tag verschwinden, an dem Russland aufhoert, ein paar handverlesene Warlords mit Logistik, Material und Headcount zu unterstuetzen und am Nachbarn ein Exempel zu statuieren. Irgendwann wird dieser Groschen, pardon: diese Kopeke auch in Moskau fallen. Aber bis dahin wird der Aderlass im Donbas noch eine Weile weitergehen, fuerchte ich ...



Das Prinzip Kausalität hat scheinbar noch nicht jeder verstanden.

Russland hat in der Ukraine nur *reagiert*. Die Aktion, die die Reaktion Russlands erforderlich machte, war die rechtswidrige Entmachtung des gewählten Präsidenten.

Aber an diesem Rechtsbruch stört sich ja keiner der "Contra-Russland" Fraktion. 



JePe schrieb:


> P. S.  In Syrien, wo Friedensbringer Wladimir nach Herzenslust gebombt hat, was unter die Tragflaechen ging, ist uebrigens kein einziges Problem geloest. Bad example oder Freud´scher Versprecher?



Er hat, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, Probleme der legitimen syrischen Regierung gelöst. 

Deiner Logik aus dem Absatz zuvor folgend, wird das Problem erst an dem Tag verschwinden, wenn der Westen, die Golfstaaten und die Türkei aufhören, ein paar handverlesenen Terroristen Logistik und Material zu stellen.

Bis dahin wird der Aderlass in Syrien weitergehen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

> Die Aktion, die die Reaktion Russlands erforderlich machte, war die rechtswidrige Entmachtung des gewählten Präsidenten.


Es gibt meines Wissens nichts im Völkerrecht was das rechtfertigs und von einem bevorstehenden Massenmord etc war auch nichts zu vernehmen und selbst wenn
hätte Russland um eine UN Resolution ersuchen müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt meines Wissens nichts im Völkerrecht was das rechtfertigs und von einem bevorstehenden Massenmord etc war auch nichts zu vernehmen und selbst wenn
> hätte Russland um eine UN Resolution ersuchen müssen.



Naja Russland hat sich halt abgeguckt, wie die NATO reagiert, wenn deren Interessen verletzt werden und dann genauso gehandelt. Gleiches (Un)Recht für alle oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Nein das geht nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein das geht nicht



Und warum nicht ?


----------



## xNeo92x (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ..... und von einem bevorstehenden Massenmord etc war auch nichts zu vernehmen


Hahaha der ist gut... die gezielten Schüsse auf dem Maidan, das Odessa Massaker, das abfackeln der Busse mit den Demonstranten und das halbtot Schlagen derselben sowie die Schüsse auf unbewaffnete Demonstranten im Donbas haben also nie stattgefunden?




Sparanus schrieb:


> und selbst wenn
> hätte Russland um eine UN Resolution ersuchen müssen.


Die UN hätte da schon von alleine viel früher darauf reagieren müssen. 
Aber das waren ja laut transatlantischer Nachrichten alles friedliche Tagesveranstaltungen der braunen Blumenkinder...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum nicht ?


Darf ich dich ausrauben und töten, weil es andere Menschen gibt die das machen?
Es gibt Chaos, wenn sich einige nicht an die Regeln halten, aber Anarchie, wenn es keiner tut.


> Hahaha der ist gut... die gezielten Schüsse auf dem Maidan, das Odessa Massaker, das abfackeln der Busse mit den Demonstranten und das halbtot Schlagen derselben sowie die Schüsse auf unbewaffnete Demonstranten im Donbas haben also nie stattgefunden?


Und weil in Kiew geschossen wurde besetzt man die Krim?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darf ich dich ausrauben und töten, weil es andere Menschen gibt die das machen? Es gibt Chaos, wenn sich einige nicht an die Regeln halten, aber Anarchie, wenn es keiner tut.



Und wer bestimmt, wer sich an Regeln halten darf und wer nicht? Der Westen? Die EU? Die NATO?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und weil in Kiew geschossen wurde besetzt man die Krim?



Warum nicht? 

Wegen nicht vorhandener Massenvernichtungswaffen, wurde auch der Irak durch die USA besetzt.

Entweder gilt Völkerrecht für alle oder für keinen. Aber nur Russland zum Buhmann zu erklären, wenn es das Völkerrecht bricht, ist ein wenig heuchlerisch.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder gilt Völkerrecht für alle oder für keinen. Aber nur Russland zum Buhmann zu erklären, wenn es das Völkerrecht bricht, ist ein wenig heuchlerisch.



Ach so, die USA hat also niemand kritisiert, als sie in den Irak einmarschiert sind?
Schröder hat damals ein einziges Mal als Kanzler das Richtige gemacht und er war ja nicht der einzige.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, die USA hat also niemand kritisiert, als sie in den Irak einmarschiert sind?



Achso, sie wurden kritisiert. Nein wie putzig. 

Das entschuldigt natürlich einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg mit hunderttausend Toten.

Hätte man die gleichen Maßstäbe an die USA angelegt, die man jetzt an Russland anlegt, hätte man die USA aus der G8 ausschließen und mit Wirtschaftssanktionen überziehen müssen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schröder hat damals ein einziges Mal als Kanzler das Richtige gemacht und er war ja nicht der einzige.



Und Frau Merkel hat ihn dafür scharf kritisiert. Sie wäre schön Seite an Seite mit Washington in diesen Krieg gezogen. Das hat sie bis heute nicht revidiert.

Das darf man ihr nie vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, sie wurden kritisiert. Nein wie putzig.
> 
> Das entschuldigt natürlich einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg mit hunderttausend Toten.
> 
> Hätte man die gleichen Maßstäbe an die USA angelegt, die man jetzt an Russland anlegt, hätte man die USA aus der G8 ausschließen und mit Wirtschaftssanktionen überziehen müssen.



Und Russland kritisiert man auch, denn was anderes kannst du schlicht nicht machen?
Die USA militärisch angreifen? Lächerlich.
Russland militärisch angreifen? Lächerlich.
Ergo kritisiert man.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Frau Merkel hat ihn dafür scharf kritisiert. Sie wäre schön Seite an Seite mit Washington in diesen Krieg gezogen. Das hat sie bis heute nicht revidiert.
> 
> Das darf man ihr nie vergessen.



Ja, Merkel eben. Was erwartest du von der?

Aber was hat der Irak mit der Ukraine zu tun?
Wieso willst du einen Völkerrechtsverletzung mit einer anderen Aufwiegen?
Jeder Fall ist einzeln zu betrachten. Und Russland hat sich nun mal durch illegale Methoden der Krim bemächtigt.
Dass das inzwischen jeder hinnimmt, ist nun mal so, denn, wie gesagt, was willst du sonst machen außer kritisieren?
Und wirtschaftlich ist Russland im Vergleich zu den USA nun mal ein Winzling, daher fällt es nicht weiter auf, Russland aus der G8 zu werfen. Die USA kannst du aus gar nichts werfen, denn die haben den größten Finanzmarkt der Welt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Russland kritisiert man auch, denn was anderes kannst du schlicht nicht machen?
> Die USA militärisch angreifen? Lächerlich.
> Russland militärisch angreifen? Lächerlich.
> Ergo kritisiert man.



Nur das Russland eben nicht nur kritisiert wird. Das ist der Unterschied.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Merkel eben. Was erwartest du von der?



Gar nichts. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat der Irak mit der Ukraine zu tun?
> Wieso willst du einen Völkerrechtsverletzung mit einer anderen Aufwiegen?
> Jeder Fall ist einzeln zu betrachten. Und Russland hat sich nun mal durch illegale Methoden der Krim bemächtigt.
> Dass das inzwischen jeder hinnimmt, ist nun mal so, denn, wie gesagt, was willst du sonst machen außer kritisieren?
> Und wirtschaftlich ist Russland im Vergleich zu den USA nun mal ein Winzling, daher fällt es nicht weiter auf, Russland aus der G8 zu werfen. Die USA kannst du aus gar nichts werfen, denn die haben den größten Finanzmarkt der Welt.



Es geht darum, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Dafür wurde bis heute keine nachvollziehbare Begründung geliefert.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Dafür wurde bis heute keine nachvollziehbare Begründung geliefert.



Wieso wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?
Die USA wurden wegen des Einmarsches im Irak kritisiert.
Russland wurde wegen der Annektierung der Krim kritisiert.
Der Unterschied ist, dass die USA kein Land beansprucht haben -- zumindest kann ich den Irak nicht als weiteres Bundesland der USA irgendwo finden.
Russland aber hat sich Land von der Ukraine angeeignet. 
*Das* ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.

Man stelle sich vor, die USA würde einen Teil Kanadas besetzen und daraus den nächsten Bundesstaat machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?
> Die USA wurden wegen des Einmarsches im Irak kritisiert.
> Russland wurde wegen der Annektierung der Krim kritisiert.



Russland wurde aus der G8 ausgeschlossen und mit Sanktionen überzogen.

Zweierlei Maß.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die USA kein Land beansprucht haben -- zumindest kann ich den Irak nicht als weiteres Bundesland der USA irgendwo finden.
> Russland aber hat sich Land von der Ukraine angeeignet.
> *Das* ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, die USA würde einen Teil Kanadas besetzen und daraus den nächsten Bundesstaat machen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nicht stimmt (schließlich hat sich die Autonome Republik Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und einen Beitrittsgesuch zur russischen Föderation gestellt), heißt das also, völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege sind solange ok, solange man nichts annektiert?

Versteh ich dich so richtig? 

Gut, da hast du Recht, das haben die USA nicht getan. Allerdings gibt es einen NATO-Staat der das getan hat.

Wenn die Annexion fremden Gebiets, Sanktionen und Ausschlüsse rechtfertigen (so verstehe ich dich zumindest), warum wurde dann die Türkei für ihre Annexion Nordzyperns noch nicht aus der G20 geworfen und warum gibt es keine Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen die Türkei?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Kein Staat, hat die Macht die USA so zu sanktionieren und selbst wenn weder China, noch die EU haben den moralischen Anspruch dies zu tun (ok wir schon irgendwie, aber Frankreich und Großbritannien nicht).


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein Staat, hat die Macht die USA so zu sanktionieren und selbst wenn weder China, noch die EU haben den moralischen Anspruch dies zu tun (ok wir schon irgendwie, aber Frankreich und Großbritannien nicht).



Die Macht schon. Nur halt nicht den politischen Willen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Um die USA abzustrafen müssen wir de facto mit einigen Ländern zusammenarbeiten die tagtäglich schlimme Menschenrechtsverletzungen begehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Um die USA abzustrafen müssen wir de facto mit einigen Ländern zusammenarbeiten die tagtäglich schlimme Menschenrechtsverletzungen begehen.



Wo wäre da der Unterschied zu jetzt?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Diese Zusammenarbeit wäre weit enger.
Die beste Möglichkeit, ist Europa zu einem Gegengewicht aufzubauen, zu einem wirklichen Global Player der
sich vor keiner Nation der Welt verstecken muss und dadurch den Ton angibt.
Das heißt, dass die EU wichtig ist für Deutschlands Einfluss in der Welt, aber diese EU muss eine andere sein als jetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Zusammenarbeit wäre weit enger.
> Die beste Möglichkeit, ist Europa zu einem Gegengewicht aufzubauen, zu einem wirklichen Global Player der
> sich vor keiner Nation der Welt verstecken muss und dadurch den Ton angibt.
> Das heißt, dass die EU wichtig ist für Deutschlands Einfluss in der Welt, aber diese EU muss eine andere sein als jetzt.



Wie müsste denn eine solche andere EU deiner Meinung nach aussehen?


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie müsste denn eine solche andere EU deiner Meinung nach aussehen?



Die EU könnte sich mal zusammenreissen und mitziehen. Das wird aber nur dann was wenn die östlichen und südlichen Europamitglieder aufhören sich dämlich zu stellen.
Aktuell haben wir mehrere "Lager" in der EU, die alle in verschiedene Richtungen wollen.
Wir können uns nicht mal über Flüchtlinge einigen, über größere Probleme (wie z.B. wieso die Flüchtlinge überhaupt flüchten müssen) redet da schon keiner mehr, weil das eh nichts wird


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Puuh da fragst du aber was.
Ist ja die Frage wie weit gewisse Nationen diesen Weg mitgehen würden.


----------



## efdev (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puuh da fragst du aber was.
> Ist ja die Frage wie weit gewisse Nationen diesen Weg mitgehen würden.



Da im Moment alles wieder Nationaler wird glaube ich nicht daran das da ein gemeinsamer Nenner gefunden wird.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Um das zu schaffen brauchen wir Politiker vom Kaliber Bismarck, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Um das zu schaffen brauchen wir Politiker vom Kaliber Bismarck, wenn nicht besser.



Die Politiker haben damit weniger zu tun, das sind die Menschen selbst.
Es gibt genug Bekloppte, die solche Politiker wählen das einem schon grün und blau wird.  Und so lange wir diese Wähler haben und die Stimmen die sich gegen Menschenrechte erheben und alles andere was wir uns erarbeitet haben, wird sich nie was ändern.
Es geht nur um die Menschen an sich, denn die Politiker kommen nur dann an die Macht wenn sie genug Wähler haben die genau so denken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die EU könnte sich mal zusammenreissen und mitziehen. Das wird aber nur dann was wenn die östlichen und südlichen Europamitglieder aufhören sich dämlich zu stellen.



Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass es die östlichen und südlichen Länder sind, die sich "dämlich" anstellen?

Es könnte doch genauso gut, die westlichen und nördlichen Länder sein.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aktuell haben wir mehrere "Lager" in der EU, die alle in verschiedene Richtungen wollen.



Es ist auch sehr naiv zu denken, dass 27 Länder mit unterschiedlicher Kultur und Geschichte, sich mit einem künstlich geschaffenen Gebilde identifizieren, dass keinerlei Berührungspunkte zur jeweilige Kultur und Gesichte der einzelnen Mitgliedsländerhat. 



efdev schrieb:


> Da im Moment alles wieder Nationaler wird glaube ich nicht daran das da ein gemeinsamer Nenner gefunden wird.



Siehe zuvor. Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass das mit 27 unterschiedlichen Ländern klappt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Um das zu schaffen brauchen wir Politiker vom Kaliber Bismarck, wenn nicht besser.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Bismarck bei dem Versuch, den Staat Deutschland, in ein künstliches übergeordnetes Gebilde zu überführen, mitgemacht hätte. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Politiker haben damit weniger zu tun, das sind die Menschen selbst.



Ja so ein Volk ist schon doof, ne? Da kann man ja gar nicht so reagieren, wie man will. Wo die Leute in Brüssel es doch eh besser wissen, als der durchschnittliche EU-Bürger.

Genau wegen dieser arroganten Einstellung lehnen immer mehr Bürger die EU (zum Glück) ab.  



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Bekloppte, die solche Politiker wählen das einem schon grün und blau wird.  Und so lange wir diese Wähler haben und die Stimmen die sich gegen Menschenrechte erheben und alles andere was wir uns erarbeitet haben, wird sich nie was ändern.



Da muss ich immer an dieses Gedicht denken:



			
				Die Lösung von Bertolt Brecht schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Aufstand des 17. Juni
> Ließ der Sekretär des Schriftstellerverbands
> In der Stalinallee Flugblätter verteilen
> Auf denen zu lesen war, daß das Volk
> ...


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Unterschiedliche Kulturen hin oder her, Menschenrechte sind da, alle haben denen zugestimmt und müssen diese umsetzen. Und auch bei solchen globalen Sachen wie Klimawandel sollten die alle mitziehen, denn dafür braucht man weder Kultur noch sonstiges bemühen, gesunder Menschenverstand reicht da eigentlich.  Und bislang stellen sich viele Länder südlich und östlich von uns richtig blöd an, wenn die nicht mal den Flüchtlingen richtig helfen wollen. Da werden Ausreden erdacht, Gründe erfunden und Gelder verschwendet. Wie soll man eine Union denn sonst in einen normalen Zustand bringen, wenn jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht?
Wir sind ja keine Handelsunion, sondern auch finanziell, politisch usw. Das ist mittlerweile so eng vernetzt das es nicht mehr anders geht. Das muss denen doch auch klar werden, vor allem wenn es zu vielen Sachen auch entsprechende Gesetze gibt, an denen sie nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Kulturen hin oder her, Menschenrechte sind da, alle haben denen zugestimmt und müssen diese umsetzen.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass eines der Mitgliedsländer diese Recht außer Kraft gesetzt hätte.  



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und auch bei solchen globalen Sachen wie Klimawandel sollten die alle mitziehen, denn dafür braucht man weder Kultur noch sonstiges bemühen, gesunder Menschenverstand reicht da eigentlich.



Wer zieht, denn da in Europa wo nicht mit?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und bislang stellen sich viele Länder südlich und östlich von uns richtig blöd an, wenn die nicht mal den Flüchtlingen richtig helfen wollen. Da werden Ausreden erdacht, Gründe erfunden und Gelder verschwendet.



Alles im Einklang mit der jeweiligen Bevölkerung, sprich dem jeweiligen Souverän. Verlangst du von den Ländern, dass sie gegen den erklärten Volkswillen regieren sollen?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie soll man eine Union denn sonst in einen normalen Zustand bringen, wenn jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht?



Vielleicht über das Ende jener besagten Union nachdenken, wenn man 27 Einzelmeinungen, nicht in eine Meinung umsetzen kann.

Oder ein Land aussuchen, dass die Verfügungsgewalt über die restlichen hat. 

Was wäre dir lieber?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir sind ja keine Handelsunion, sondern auch finanziell, politisch usw. Das ist mittlerweile so eng vernetzt das es nicht mehr anders geht. Das muss denen doch auch klar werden, vor allem wenn es zu vielen Sachen auch entsprechende Gesetze gibt, an denen sie nicht vorbeikommen.



Und wenn die einzelnen Staaten diese Gesetze nicht wollen, sollen wir sie dann zwingen? Klingt ja nicht sehr demokratisch.

Und für so ein "Konstrukt" willst du die Bürger begeistern?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

@Kaaruzo
Wieso?
Genau das hat Bismarck doch gemacht, er war kein patriotischer Deutscher, er war Preuße, durch und durch. 
Auch die Nationalbewegung die einen deutschen Nationalstaat wollte war Links. Rechts war die bestehende Kleinstaaterei. 
Er hat halt entgegen seiner "ideologischen" Ansicht das getan was richtig war.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Die wollten ja in die EU. Niemand hält sie hier (ausser das Geld, denn sie verdienen kräftig daran). 
Die Länder müssen also genau so mitziehen wie Deutschland, Frankreich oder Schweden. Die reden sich raus, erfinden alles mögliche und motzen rum.
Es geht nicht um verschiedene Meinungen, sondern das man sich schon bei einfachsten, klaren Dingen nicht einig werden kann über Jahre. Die Leute müssen doch endlich mal einsehen das sie sich mal ändern müssen wenn die EU erfolgreich bleiben soll.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Wieso?
> Genau das hat Bismarck doch gemacht, er war kein patriotischer Deutscher, er war Preuße, durch und durch.
> Auch die Nationalbewegung die einen deutschen Nationalstaat wollte war Links. Rechts war die bestehende Kleinstaaterei.
> Er hat halt entgegen seiner "ideologischen" Ansicht das getan was richtig war.



Er hat einen Nationalstaat geschaffen, mit denen sich die Deutschen identifizieren konnten. Die EU hingegen ist ein künstliches Konstrukt, dass versucht, verschiedenen Nationen auf Kosten ihrer jeweiligen Identität zusammenzupressen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die wollten ja in die EU. Niemand hält sie hier (ausser das Geld, denn sie verdienen kräftig daran).



Und sie haben genauso Mitspracherechte wie alle anderen Ländern. Wenn sie etwas nicht wollen, ist es ihr gutes Recht. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Länder müssen also genau so mitziehen wie Deutschland, Frankreich oder Schweden. Die reden sich raus, erfinden alles mögliche und motzen rum.



Merkwürdigerweise, ist es aber Deutschland, dass in einer bestimmten Situation alleine dasteht. 

Warum verlangst du nicht von Deutschland, dass es sich der Mehrheit anschließt, anstatt von der Mehrheit zu verlangen, dass es sich der Minderheit anschließt?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um verschiedene Meinungen, sondern das man sich schon bei einfachsten, klaren Dingen nicht einig werden kann über Jahre. Die Leute müssen doch endlich mal einsehen das sie sich mal ändern müssen wenn die EU erfolgreich bleiben soll.



Welche Leute konkret und welchen Dingen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

> Er hat einen Nationalstaat geschaffen, mit denen sich die Deutschen identifizieren konnten. Die EU hingegen ist ein künstliches Konstrukt, dass versucht, verschiedenen Nationen auf Kosten ihrer jeweiligen Identität zusammenzupressen.


Wenn du 3 Kriege brauchst u.a. gegen andere deines Volkes würde ich das ganze aber auch natürlich geschaffen nennen.
Aber auch sonst gibt es noch andere Wege, hat ja in der KuK Monarchie jedenfalls mit dem ungarischen Volk auch geklappt. 
Wichtig ist halt, dass die Fragen die da anstehen geklärt werden und man eine oder 2 Sprachen spricht. (mMn. Deutsch und Englisch für jeden)
Dann müssen über einen langen Zeitraum auch die Sprachen einheitlich werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du 3 Kriege brauchst u.a. gegen andere deines Volkes würde ich das ganze aber auch natürlich geschaffen nennen.



Tut mir leid, den Satz verstehe ich nicht. Magst du mir das näher erklären?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber auch sonst gibt es noch andere Wege, hat ja in der KuK Monarchie jedenfalls mit dem ungarischen Volk auch geklappt.



Österreich-Ungarn ist ja wohl eher der Beweis, dass es nicht geklappt hat. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wichtig ist halt, dass die Fragen die da anstehen geklärt werden und man eine oder 2 Sprachen spricht. (mMn. Deutsch und Englisch für jeden)



Und was ist mit den Leuten, die keine dieser beiden Sprachen sprechen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann müssen über einen langen Zeitraum auch die Sprachen einheitlich werden.



Und damit den Leuten ihre Identität nehmen, wenn sie eine andere sprechen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Leute konkret und welchen Dingen?



z.B. die Leute die nur christliche Flüchtlinge reinlassen wollen oder gar keine. Atomausstieg. Klimawandel. Aussenpolitik (die globalen Sachen wie Kriege blah). Wenn es schon daran scheitert, wir die EU nie einer Meinung sein.
Die EU sollte ähnlich wie USA intern funktionieren - verschiedene Staaten, verschiedene Gesetze - aber gemeinsame Politik, gemeinsame Ziele. Klar die streiten sich auch, aber das hat dort bei weitem nicht solche Auswirkungen wie wenn sich die EU-Mitglieder bockig stellen. Die Amis halten da deutlich besser zusammen. Ja, das wird man wohl nicht so einfach hinkriegen das sich die gesamte EU so verhält als wäre es ein großes Land, davon sind wir weit entfernt. Aber die EU in ihrer jetzigen Form ist darauf angewiesen, ansonsten werden wir uns bis in alle Ewigkeit hier wegen einfachsten Sachen zoffen. Oder zumindest bis die EU zerfällt oder sich stark ändert (z.B. zu einer reinen Handelsunion wird mit ner gemeinsamen Währung, mehr nicht - alle gemeinsamen Gesetze müsste man dafür über Bord werfen). 
So wie es hier aktuell aussieht, können wir unsere Aussenpolitik vergessen, da jedes EU-Land was anderes will, es gibt mehrere Lager die sich gegenseitig blockieren und ordentlich Gift speien bei diversen Themen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> z.B. die Leute die nur christliche Flüchtlinge reinlassen wollen oder gar keine. Atomausstieg. Klimawandel. Aussenpolitik (die globalen Sachen wie Kriege blah). Wenn es schon daran scheitert, wir die EU nie einer Meinung sein.



Und wie willst du das lösen, wenn 27 Länder im schlimmsten Falle 27 Meinungen haben?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die EU sollte ähnlich wie USA intern funktionieren - verschiedene Staaten, verschiedene Gesetze - aber gemeinsame Politik, gemeinsame Ziele. Klar die streiten sich auch, aber das hat dort bei weitem nicht solche Auswirkungen wie wenn sich die EU-Mitglieder bockig stellen. Die Amis halten da deutlich besser zusammen. Ja, das wird man wohl nicht so einfach hinkriegen das sich die gesamte EU so verhält als wäre es ein großes Land, davon sind wir weit entfernt.



Also Brüssel entscheidet im Zweifel über die Einzelstaaten hinweg?

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass zwischen den USA (ein Staat) und der EU (ein Staatenverbund) ein Unterschied besteht?

Es sein denn natürlich du träumst von den Vereinigten Staaten von Europa.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber die EU in ihrer jetzigen Form ist darauf angewiesen, ansonsten werden wir uns bis in alle Ewigkeit hier wegen einfachsten Sachen zoffen. Oder zumindest bis die EU zerfällt oder sich stark ändert (z.B. zu einer reinen Handelsunion wird mit ner gemeinsamen Währung, mehr nicht - alle gemeinsamen Gesetze müsste man dafür über Bord werfen). So wie es hier aktuell aussieht, können wir unsere Aussenpolitik vergessen, da jedes EU-Land was anderes will, es gibt mehrere Lager die sich gegenseitig blockieren und ordentlich Gift speien bei diversen Themen.



Weil es eben 27 souveränen Staaten und nicht 50 Bundesstaaten wie in den USA sind.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Kleine Korinthenkackerei am Rande: Die EU besteht aus 28 Staaten.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Natürlich besteht die EU aus verschiedenen Ländern. Aber wenn man sich dazu entschließt, eine Union in so einem Ausmaß anzuzetteln und sich so tief reinzusteigern, sollte man das auch bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen. Oder einsehen das es nix wird und was ändern. 
Aktuell ist die EU eine Kuh auf dem Eis, wo jedes Bein in seine eigene Richtung will.  Wir haben genug eigene Probleme, jetzt kommen noch einige globale Probleme oben drauf. Also entweder zusammenreissen oder drauf pfeifen. 

Ich träume nicht von den Vereinigten Staaten von Europa, aber die aktuelle EU sollte so ähnlich funktionieren. Und wenn wir noch so einige Staaten aufnehmen wie die Ukraine oder Türkei (gut, ist jetzt nicht passiert, war aber immerhin ne Idee), werden wir hier nie Ruhe und Frieden haben.  Sich innerhalb von der eigenen Union so zu zoffen ist doch kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kleine Korinthenkackerei am Rande: Die EU besteht aus 28 Staaten.


Die Beiträge kommen aus der Zukunft^^


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Beiträge kommen aus der Zukunft^^


Nein. Seit 2013 sind es, mit dem Beitritt Kroatiens, 28.


----------



## efdev (6. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein. Seit 2013 sind es, mit dem Beitritt Kroatiens, 28.



Und mit Zukunft war wohl eine EU ohne UK gemeint


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Und mit Zukunft war wohl eine EU ohne UK gemeint


Genau oder Anschluss Österreichs, aber das wird noch entschieden xD


----------



## efdev (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau oder Anschluss Österreichs, aber das wird noch entschieden xD



Ich dachte ja wir einverleiben uns Ö einfach irgendwann


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kleine Korinthenkackerei am Rande: Die EU besteht aus 28 Staaten.



Stimmt, hast Recht. Da habe ich tatsächlich Kroatien unterschlagen.

Danke für die Richtigstellung. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich besteht die EU aus verschiedenen Ländern. Aber wenn man sich dazu entschließt, eine Union in so einem Ausmaß anzuzetteln und sich so tief reinzusteigern, sollte man das auch bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen. Oder einsehen das es nix wird und was ändern.
> Aktuell ist die EU eine Kuh auf dem Eis, wo jedes Bein in seine eigene Richtung will.  Wir haben genug eigene Probleme, jetzt kommen noch einige globale Probleme oben drauf. Also entweder zusammenreissen oder drauf pfeifen.



Und wer bestimmt, in welchen Richtung wir uns "zusammenreißen"?

Wer hat in deiner Vorstellung das letzte und entscheidende Wort, wenn sich die Länder nicht einig sind?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich träume nicht von den Vereinigten Staaten von Europa, aber die aktuelle EU sollte so ähnlich funktionieren.



Danke, aber nein danke. Ich träume von einem Europa der Nationalstaaten.  



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wenn wir noch so einige Staaten aufnehmen wie die Ukraine oder Türkei (gut, ist jetzt nicht passiert, war aber immerhin ne Idee), werden wir hier nie Ruhe und Frieden haben.  Sich innerhalb von der eigenen Union so zu zoffen ist doch kontraproduktiv.



Deshalb die Wiederholung der Frage, wer hat im Zweifel das letzte Wort in deiner Idee und entscheidet für alle Verbindlich?



efdev schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja wir einverleiben uns Ö einfach irgendwann



Das gab in der Vergangenheit immer nur Probleme. Die kleindeutsche Lösung hat uns länger Frieden gebracht, als die großdeutsche.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

> Das gab in der Vergangenheit immer nur Probleme. Die kleindeutsche Lösung hat uns länger Frieden gebracht, als die großdeutsche.


Großdeutsch wäre im damaligen Sinne ÖU und nicht nur Ö gewesen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb die Wiederholung der Frage, wer hat im Zweifel das letzte Wort in deiner Idee und entscheidet für alle Verbindlich?



Ein ordentlicher Rat? Wo alle Mitglieder drin sitzen und schnell und unkompliziert entscheiden können?
Man muss nicht alles über Brüssel und Gerichte durchprügeln müssen, man muss sich nicht über Jahre angiften bei bestimmten Themen und es kann nicht sein das so ein Unfug wie wir den aktuell haben, zur Normalität in einer Union wird. Eigene Meinungen sollte man sich da doch sonstwohin schieben, wenns um was so großes geht. Oder halt austreten wenns nicht anders geht.

So kommen wir doch nirgendwohin, das musst du doch auch einsehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Großdeutsch wäre im damaligen Sinne ÖU und nicht nur Ö gewesen.



Korrekt. Ändert aber nichts an der Aussage. Die großdeutschen Ambitionen führten bisher in zwei Weltkriege.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ein ordentlicher Rat? Wo alle Mitglieder drin sitzen und schnell und unkompliziert entscheiden können?
> Man muss nicht alles über Brüssel und Gerichte durchprügeln müssen, man muss sich nicht über Jahre angiften bei bestimmten Themen und es kann nicht sein das so ein Unfug wie wir den aktuell haben, zur Normalität in einer Union wird. Eigene Meinungen sollte man sich da doch sonstwohin schieben, wenns um was so großes geht. Oder halt austreten wenns nicht anders geht.
> 
> So kommen wir doch nirgendwohin, das musst du doch auch einsehen.



Absolut richtig. Aber was ist wenn dieser Rat sich nicht einigt? Was passiert dann?


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Aber was ist wenn dieser Rat sich nicht einigt? Was passiert dann?



In Extremfällen kann man vor Gericht ziehen, ist klar. Aber die EU ist aktuell träge, sehr träge und ich würde mal sagen zerrissen. Entweder wir kriegen das hin oder die Kuh bleibt auf dem Eis bis die EU auseinanderfällt (und das wird wohl teuer).


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In Extremfällen kann man vor Gericht ziehen, ist klar. Aber die EU ist aktuell träge, sehr träge und ich würde mal sagen zerrissen. Entweder wir kriegen das hin oder die Kuh bleibt auf dem Eis bis die EU auseinanderfällt (und das wird wohl teuer).



Welches Gericht?


----------



## JePe (6. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie kann ich ab Seite 463 keinen im engeren Sinne topic-bezogenen Beitrag mehr finden, dafuer aber um so mehr EU & USA-Bashing vorzugsweise von solchen Foristen, die nun schon mehrere Pausen nicht dazu genutzt haben, wozu sie gedacht waren: die eigene Diskussionskultur zu ueberdenken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich ab Seite 463 keinen im engeren Sinne topic-bezogenen Beitrag mehr finden, dafuer aber um so mehr EU & USA-Bashing vorzugsweise von solchen Foristen, die nun schon mehrere Pausen nicht dazu genutzt haben, wozu sie gedacht waren: die eigene Diskussionskultur zu ueberdenken.



Würde der User JePe tatsächlich so aufmerksam lesen, wie er vorgibt zu tun, würde er sehen, wer das Thema in den Bereich Off-Topic gelenkt hat und wer darauf nur reagiert hat. Aber das würde ja auch lesen voraussetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2016)

Merke: Schuld sind IMMER die anderen. (Es sei denn, die anderen sind Russen)


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Schon doof, wenn man seine Meinung nicht mehr wie früher einfach durchsetzen kann, gell


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich ab Seite 463 keinen im engeren Sinne topic-bezogenen Beitrag mehr finden, dafuer aber um so mehr EU & USA-Bashing vorzugsweise von solchen Foristen, die nun schon mehrere Pausen nicht dazu genutzt haben, wozu sie gedacht waren: die eigene Diskussionskultur zu ueberdenken.



Pausen gabs keine und das hat auch genug mit dem Thema Ukraine zu tun, weil eben die EU hier nix vernünftiges hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Pausen gabs keine und das hat auch genug mit dem Thema Ukraine zu tun, weil eben die EU hier nix vernünftiges hinbekommen hat.



Mit Pausen meinte er mich. Ich habe seine Anspielung schon verstanden. Aber berechtiger Einwand. Die Ukraine hat auch was mit der EU zu tun. Nur wegen dem unsinnigen Assozierungsabkommen  ist es erst so weit gekommen und eskaliert.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Pausen meinte er mich. Ich habe seine Anspielung schon verstanden. Aber berechtiger Einwand. Die Ukraine hat auch was mit der EU zu tun. Nur wegen dem unsinnigen Assozierungsabkommen  ist es erst so weit gekommen und eskaliert.



Nein. Mit Versprechungen ans Volk, die aber nicht eingehalten wurden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Mit Versprechungen ans Volk, die aber nicht eingehalten wurden.



Ach und sowas legitimiert die gewaltsame, rechtswidrige Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach und sowas legitimiert die gewaltsame, rechtswidrige Absetzung des gewählten Präsidenten?



Wie gesagt, seine eigene Partei hat ihn abgesetzt, im Parlament. Nennt sich Vertrauensfrage oder so. 
Damit hat Schmidt damals seinen Job verloren und auch Schröder konnte danach in Rente gehen -- bzw. zu Putin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, seine eigene Partei hat ihn abgesetzt, im Parlament. Nennt sich Vertrauensfrage oder so.
> Damit hat Schmidt damals seinen Job verloren und auch Schröder konnte danach in Rente gehen -- bzw. zu Putin.



Nur halt nicht im Einklang mit der ukrainischen Verfassung.

Jener Verfassung auf dessen Einhaltung alle westlichen Länder bei der Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Autonomen Republik Krim gepocht haben. Jaja, es kommt halt immer darauf an, wer die Verfassung bricht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Mir ist gar nicht klar, dass du ein Experte für die Ukrainische Verfassung bist.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2016)

Und wir sind wieder am Anfang des Themas schön wie sich immer alles im Kreis dreht


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Wieso ist der Ex Präsident denn abgehauen und hast sich nicht beim Verfassungsgericht beschwert?
Die hätten das ja prüfen können und wenn die Absetzung illegal wäre, hätten sie ihn wieder bestätigen können.
Aber er ist gleich abgerauscht zu seinem Herrn und Meister.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Mai 2016)

@Treshold das hat er damals schon gepredigt. 

Wir wissen doch alle das er am liebsten den Boden küssen würde auf dem sein Grosses Idol Zar Putin wandelt. Und alles was Putin macht ist legitim.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist gar nicht klar, dass du ein Experte für die Ukrainische Verfassung bist.



Man muss kein Experte für die ukrainische Verfassung sein um zu wissen das die Absetzung durch das Parlament nicht ganz legitim war, dafür gibt es unter anderem Menschen die sich beruflich mit solchen Themen befassen. 



> *Artikel 111
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Fakt ist der Ablauf der in der Verfassung der Ukraine festgelegt ist wurde nicht eingehalten und die notwendigen Mehrheiten die dort gefordert sind wurden nie erreicht. Ergo war die Amtsenthebung im Grunde nicht der Verfassung konform.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Ex Präsident denn abgehauen und hast sich nicht beim Verfassungsgericht beschwert?
> Die hätten das ja prüfen können und wenn die Absetzung illegal wäre, hätten sie ihn wieder bestätigen können.
> Aber er ist gleich abgerauscht zu seinem Herrn und Meister.



Vermutlich weil er nach den Ereignissen auf dem Maidan und der Erstürmung des Parlaments durch bewaffnete Kräfte des ukrainischen rechten Sektors (nach eigener Aussage natürlich nur um das Parlament zu "schützen") um sein Leben fürchtete?
Aber du wärst da sicher geblieben und hättest erstmal beim Verfassungsgericht eine konforme Beschwerde eingereicht nachdem man dich grade iligitim entmachtet hat und auf der Straße ein radikaler Mob rumwütet.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil er nach den Ereignissen auf dem Maidan und der Erstürmung des Parlaments durch bewaffnete Kräfte des ukrainischen rechten Sektors (nach eigener Aussage natürlich nur um das Parlament zu "schützen") um sein Leben fürchtete?
> Aber du wärst da sicher da geblieben und hättest erstmal beim Verfassungsgericht eine konforme Beschwerde eingereicht nachdem man dich grade iligitim entmachtet hat.



Fürchtete er um sein Leben?
Wurde sein Leben real bedroht?
Gibt es dafür Quellen, die da belegen?
Ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Er ist abgehauen, weil er Schiss vor den Konsequenten hatte.
Machtverlust kann traumatisch sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fürchtete er um sein Leben?
> Wurde sein Leben real bedroht?
> Gibt es dafür Quellen, die da belegen?
> Ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Er ist abgehauen, weil er Schiss vor den Konsequenten hatte.
> Machtverlust kann traumatisch sein.



Kannst du belegen das er das nicht wurde? Es gibt nur seine Äußerung das er um seine Sicherheit gefürchtet hat und deshalb geflohen ist, das kann man nun glauben oder nicht, ist im Grunde wie bei jedem Flüchtling. 
Davon ab ändert es nichts daran das seine Absetzung nicht der Verfassung entsprochen hat.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Man könnte auch der meinung sein, dass das Parlament dem Zorn der Bevölkerung entsprochen hat, von dem sie ja gewählt wurde.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was passiert wäre, wenn der Ex Präsident um sein Amt gekämpft hätte.
Gab ja schon vorher Ausschreitungen im Ukrainischen Parlament, wo Gewalt praktiziert wurde. Am Ende hätten sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe eingeschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Da sind u.a. Leute mit Waffen rumgerannt, die SS Standarten getragen haben. Und davon waren hier im Thread auch Bilder.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Tja, das ist immer das Problem. Hat einer die Bilder verifiziert?
Gerade was Ukraine angeht, wird da sehr viel Propaganda verbreitet.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Ja waren keine Bilder von rt oder so und wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt würde man ee auch garnicht als SS Standarten erkennen oder würdest du ein auf der Seite liegendes Z mit dem Strich durch ohne überlegen als SS Zeichen identifizieren können? 
Ich hab mich mit der Waffen SS beschäftigt und kenne die Zeichen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Mai 2016)

Und rt ist ja auch für seine neutrale Berichterstattung bekannt, von daher ja auch eine solide Quelle.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und rt ist ja auch für seine neutrale Berichterstattung bekannt, von daher ja auch eine solide Quelle.



Es gibt keine "neutralen" Quellen.
Wer daher eine Quelle unreflektiert für unverfälschlich "richtig" hält, desen Meinung ist selbst nicht besonders solide, glaubhaft und neutral.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und rt ist ja auch für seine neutrale Berichterstattung bekannt, von daher ja auch eine solide Quelle.


Ähm du hast schon gesehen, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass es NICHT von rt war o.ä.?


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Mai 2016)

Hmm ok da hat mir mein Hirn ein  Streich gespielt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm du hast schon gesehen, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass es NICHT von rt war o.ä.?



Wenn ich mit Demonstrationen so anschaue in Deutschland, gibt es da eine Menge Leute, die mit sehr merkwürdigen Abzeichen und Symbolen herumlaufen -- vor allem dann, wenn man sich Demonstrationen von Rechtsradikalen anschaue.
Und wenn ich dann denke, dass der Nationalmus in der Ukraine noch mal eine Nummer härter ist als in Deutschland, überrascht mich nicht, dass sich dort Filmaufnahmen von solchen und solchen machen lassen.
Nur ist das die breite Masse?
Sicher nicht, oder?
Oder haben vor dem Maidan nur Rechtsextremisten und Faschisten demonstriert? 
Keineswegs, denn die interessieren sich ja auch nicht für die EU oder den Anschluss des Landes an so eine Organisation.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Das habe ich nie gesagt, aber zweifelslos waren genug von denen dabei, dass der Präsident Angst haben musste getötet zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Das glaube ich echt nicht.
Merkel wird auch beim CSU Parteitag durch die Manege gezerrt aber das wars dann auch schon.
Außerdem weiß ja niemand, wer nun auf dem Maidan geschossen hat.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2016)

Letztendlich haben die Russen jetzt wohl Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht,

geändert kann daran nichts mehr


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Du vergleichst einen CSU Parteitag mit einer Revolution?


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2016)

In Bayern gehen die Uhren nunmal anders. 

 *duck und weg*


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder haben vor dem Maidan nur Rechtsextremisten und Faschisten demonstriert?
> Keineswegs, denn die interessieren sich ja auch nicht für die EU oder den Anschluss des Landes an so eine Organisation.



Nein, aber die gemäßigten Maidandemonstranten haben sich auch nicht von den Rechtsextremisten dort distanziert und es waren augenscheinlich genug Rechtsextremisten auf dem Maidan das man sich ausgibige Straßenkämpfe mit der Polizei liefern konnte und dabei sogar von Schusswaffen gebrauch gemacht hat.

Und da der gemäßigte Maidan sich nicht von den Extrimisten distanziert hat, sondern frei nach dem Moto agierte: "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund!", sind es auch nur armsellige Rechtsaktivisten, warum soll man da tolleranter sein als bei der Pegida hier, wo ja auch nicht "nur" Faschisten rumgerannt sind? 
Oder gibt es dafür Andernorts auf der Welt Freifahrtsscheine nach dem Moto die können es ja nicht besser wissen und sind da nicht so "gebildet" wie wir hier diesbezüglich? (europäischer Kolonialismus und der dumme Wilde aus der Ukraine lässt grüßen) 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich echt nicht.
> *Merkel wird auch beim CSU Parteitag durch die Manege gezerrt aber das wars dann auch schon.*
> Außerdem weiß ja niemand, wer nun auf dem Maidan geschossen hat.



Ohne Worte...


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, aber die gemäßigten Maidandemonstranten haben sich auch nicht von den Rechtsextremisten dort distanziert und es waren augenscheinlich genug Rechtsextremisten auf dem Maidan das man sich ausgibige Straßenkämpfe mit der Polizei liefern konnte und dabei sogar von Schusswaffen gebrauch gemacht hat.



Wie willst du dich denn da distanzieren, wenn alle auf einem Haufen sind?
Es hat schon sein Grund, wieso bei uns Demonstrationen von Rechten und Linken stark voneinander getrennt werden.
Das hat man auf dem Maidan wohl verpasst und daher ist es zu derartiger Gewalt gekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Wie willst du dich denn da distanzieren, wenn alle auf einem Haufen sind?*
> Es hat schon sein Grund, wieso bei uns Demonstrationen von Rechten und Linken stark voneinander getrennt werden.
> Das hat man auf dem Maidan wohl verpasst und daher ist es zu derartiger Gewalt gekommen.



Wie willst du dich bei einer Kundgebung ala Pegida von den Rechten distanzieren wen alle auf einen Haufen stehen?
Merkst was?
Das nun wirklich die dümmste Begründung die du da bringen konntest. Wie kann man sich wohl distanzieren? Indem man deutlich macht das Rechtsextremisten nicht wilkommen sind? Indem man den Platz verlässt?
Bei dir hört sich das wirklich wie eine faule Ausrede an warum das beim einen ok ist und beim anderen sind die dummen gemäßigten Konservativen ja selbst Schuld wen man sie für rechtsextren hält...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fürchtete er um sein Leben?
> Wurde sein Leben real bedroht?
> Gibt es dafür Quellen, die da belegen?
> Ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Er ist abgehauen, weil er Schiss vor den Konsequenten hatte.
> Machtverlust kann traumatisch sein.



Natürlich gibt es weder das eine noch das andere - und selbst wenn es so gewesen wäre, dass der mächtigste Mann der Ukraine mit einer kompletten Armee, dem staatlichen Sicherheitsapparat und seinen korrupten Handlagern im Rücken sich im ganzen Land nicht mehr vor einer "kleinen Minderheit" (laut Anhängern der Putinsche Propaganda) sicher fühlt:
Welcome to the job.
Man lässt sich nicht zum Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte ernennen und setzt sich beim ersten kleinen Problem ab. Wenn in der Ukraine die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht und gemeingefährliche Kriminelle und Faschisten das Leben ehrlicher Bürger bedrohen, dann ist der Job des Präsidenten, diese zu verteidigen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Oder haben vor dem Maidan nur Rechtsextremisten und Faschisten demonstriert?



Es waren natürlich Rechtsextremisten, Faschisten und getarnte EUSNATO-Söldner bzw. Spezialeinheiten


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie willst du dich bei einer Kundgebung ala Pegida von den Rechten distanzieren wen alle auf einen Haufen stehen?
> Merkst was?
> Das nun wirklich die dümmste Begründung die du da bringen konntest. Wie kann man sich wohl distanzieren? Indem man deutlich macht das Rechtsextremisten nicht wilkommen sind? Indem man den Platz verlässt?
> Bei dir hört sich das wirklich wie eine faule Ausrede an warum das beim einen ok ist und beim anderen sind die dummen gemäßigten Konservativen ja selbst Schuld wen man sie für rechtsextren hält...



Hä?
was?
Wer redet von Pegida?
Ich rede von Rechtsextremisten -- denn Leute, die mit Nazi Symbolen herumlaufen sind nichts anderes -- und Linken. Und den Pegida Leuten ist es doch auch Wumpe, ob dazwischen welche Mit Hakenkreuzen herumstehen. Die vertragen sich ja, da sie das gleiche wollen.
Lass aber mal Rechte und Linke aufeinander treffen während einer Demo. Dagegen ist ein Fußballspiel Rostock vs. St Pauli eine Katzenveranstaltung. 
Und die Nationalisten in der Ukraine interessieren sich doch auch nicht für den Anschluss an die EU oder sowas. Die demonstrieren sicher nicht für den EU Vertrag oder sowas.

Ich nehme eher an, dass die Demonstration gegen den Präsidenten begann, weil er sich der Mehrheit verweigerte.
Dann kamen ein paar Spinner hinzu, die die Massen dazu benutzen, Hass zu schüren und Gewalt zu säen. 
Und der Rest ist dann eben Geschichte.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

File:Right Sector2.JPG - Wikimedia Commons

Vgl Divisionsstandarte 2. SS Pz Div "Das Reich"

Damals hatte ich noch was von der 14. SS Division Galizien (welche Wunder) und von der 9. gesehen.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> File:Right Sector2.JPG - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Vgl Divisionsstandarte 2. SS Pz Div "Das Reich"
> 
> Damals hatte ich noch was von der 14. SS Division Galizien (welche Wunder) und von der 9. gesehen.



Rechte gibts überall, Nazis auch. Nur wenn man denen nichts entgegen stellt, kommen die durch. Es sind nicht wirklich viele was die reinen Zahlen angeht.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Jop und wenn man sich die Bilder vom Maidan sieht waren aber genug mit Waffen da.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2016)

In der Ukraine (und vielen anderen Teilen Osteuropas) sind es gar nicht mal so wenige (genauer: bedenklich viele) Rechtsextreme. Im Rahmen des Ukrainekonfliktes sollte man aber auch die Gegenseite nicht aus den Augen verlieren: Was den Umgang mit anderen Ethnien, sexuellen Orientierungen, Frauen,... sowie die Einstellung zu Gewalt angeht, sind Putins Fans nämlich keinen Deut besser. Der einzige "rechts/links" Unterschied ist, dass die gewaltbereiten ukrainischen Nationalisten mit SS-Devotionalien rumlaufen, die gewaltbereiten russischen Nationalisten in der Ukraine mit russischen Emblemen. Das findet man so auch in anderen Teilen Osteuropas und resultiert direkt aus dem historischen Bewusstsein dieser Region:
Die SS steht dort nicht für die systematische Vernichtung Andersdenkender (diese Taten interessieren bis heute einen viel zu kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung), sondern für den Kampf gegen die russischen Sowjettruppen. Der Rest sollte sich von selbst ergeben...

Im übrigen ist der rechte Sektor afaik nicht per se gegen eine Kooperation mit der EU. Das sind Nationalisten, die eine starke Position ihrer Nation wollen (die bei Verhandlungen als angemessen respektierter EU-Partner gegeben wäre - und das genaue Gegenteil der fremdregierten Ukraine nach Putins Vorstellung ist), keine (deutschen) Konservativen, die möglichst zurück in die 60er Jahre wollen (denn "früher war alles besser" gilt für Ex-Sowjetstaaten eben nicht).


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

> Im Rahmen des Ukrainekonfliktes sollte man aber auch die Gegenseite nicht aus den Augen verlieren:


Es ging mir grade nur um den Grund für die Flucht des Präsidenten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist gar nicht klar, dass du ein Experte für die Ukrainische Verfassung bist.



Ukraine-Faktencheck: Putin und der legitime Prasident - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und dieser Beweis wurde ja nicht das erste Mal erbracht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Ex Präsident denn abgehauen und hast sich nicht beim Verfassungsgericht beschwert?
> Die hätten das ja prüfen können und wenn die Absetzung illegal wäre, hätten sie ihn wieder bestätigen können.
> Aber er ist gleich abgerauscht zu seinem Herrn und Meister.





Threshold schrieb:


> Fürchtete er um sein Leben?
> Wurde sein Leben real bedroht?
> Gibt es dafür Quellen, die da belegen?
> Ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Er ist abgehauen, weil er Schiss vor den Konsequenten hatte.
> Machtverlust kann traumatisch sein.



Seite 2 - Auf dem Majdan: Klitschkos schwarzeste Stunde - Ausland - FAZ

"„In den nächsten 24 Stunden muss der Präsident sich entscheiden,“ rief er in den Jubel der Menge. „Sonst geht es ihm wie Gaddafi.“"

Bei solchen Aussagen und bei der bereits gezeigten Gewalt durch den rechten Sektor, war die Gefahr für das Leben von Janukowtisch real.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es weder das eine noch das andere - und selbst wenn es so gewesen wäre, dass der mächtigste Mann der Ukraine mit einer kompletten Armee, dem staatlichen Sicherheitsapparat und seinen korrupten Handlagern im Rücken sich im ganzen Land nicht mehr vor einer "kleinen Minderheit" (laut Anhängern der Putinsche Propaganda) sicher fühlt:
> Welcome to the job.
> Man lässt sich nicht zum Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte ernennen und setzt sich beim ersten kleinen Problem ab. Wenn in der Ukraine die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht und gemeingefährliche Kriminelle und Faschisten das Leben ehrlicher Bürger bedrohen, dann ist der Job des Präsidenten, diese zu verteidigen.



Als er mit der nötigen Gewalt gegen die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vorgegangen ist, wurde er ja von allen Seiten kritisiert. 

Ja was denn nun?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es waren natürlich Rechtsextremisten, Faschisten und getarnte EUSNATO-Söldner bzw. Spezialeinheiten



Prawyj Sektor – Wikipedia

"Prawyj Sektor spielte eine entscheidende Rolle bei den gewaltsamen Auseinandersetzungen mit der Polizei im Zuge des Euromaidans und hatte so einen großen Anteil an dessen Erfolg."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging mir grade nur um den Grund für die Flucht des Präsidenten.



Okay, da habe ich ein Bisschen dran vorbeidiskutiert.
Wobei ich auch hier sagen würde: Wer vor "schlimme Gruppierung A" zu "schlimme Gruppierung B" flieht, der ist nicht nur Opfer, sondern auch Teil des Problems. Ein guter Präsident hätte gegen alle (para)militärisch aktiven Gruppierungen agieren und das staatliche Gewaltmonopol sichern müssen - aber ein guter Präsident wäre auch nie so eine Situation gekommen...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als er mit der nötigen Gewalt gegen die sogenannten "Demonstranten" vorgegangen ist, wurde er ja von allen Seiten kritisiert.
> 
> Ja was denn nun?



Meine Version (nahe an der Sichtweise der restlichen freien Welt): Die Zustände in der Ukraine waren nicht annähernd so schlimm, dass irgend jemand außerhalb des Maidans Angst um sein Leben haben musste (und selbst dort nur die Opfer der unidentifizierten, beschränkt aktiven Scharfschützen). Unter diesen zwar nicht optimalen Bedingungen Waffengewalt und Spezialeinheiten offensiv einzusetzen ist fragwürdig. Aus dieser Sichtweise folgt berechtigte Kritik an Janukowytsch.

Version von Fans Fans putinscher Propaganda: Die Zustände in der Ukraine waren so schlimm, dass Jaunkowytsch selbst hunderte Kilometer vom Maidan entfernt akute Lebensgefahr drohte. Dieser Sichtweise zu Folge ist Janukowytsch außerdem ein gesetzestreuer Bürger, der sich nichts zu Schulden hat kommen lassen und Vertreter einer großen demokratischen Mehrheit, die seine Ansichten teilt. Zugleich ist er als Präsident das am besten geschütze Mitglied dieser Gruppe. Was für ihn bereits eine große Gefahr darstellt, wäre für die ukrainische Mehrheit also der sichere Tod gewesen. => Logische Folge dieses Szeanrios ist eine Verpflichtung für den Präsidenten, alles nur erdenkliche zu tun, um die öffentliche Sicherheit wiederherzustellen und Millionen Unschuldiger Leben zu retten.

Kurioserweise werden die logischen Konsequenzen letzteren Szenarios aber komplett ignoriert. Vielmehr werden nur einzelne Bruchstücke dieses Szenarios herausgepickt, mit Teilen der Realität zu einem Gesamtbild vermischt dass so nicht nur nie stattgefunden hat, sondern auch komplett undenkbar da in sich extrem widersprüchlich ist und das alles mit dem Ziel, einen Kriminellen auf der Flucht als Opfer und ein demokratisches Parlament, dem über Nacht das Staatsoberhaupt abhanden gekommen war, als Täter darzustellen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "„In den nächsten 24 Stunden muss der Präsident sich entscheiden,“ rief er in den Jubel der Menge. „Sonst geht es ihm wie Gaddafi.“"



Entscheidet er sich nicht, wird er entmachtet. Exakt das lese ich in dem Artikel und nichts anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Entscheidet er sich nicht, wird er entmachtet. Exakt das lese ich in dem Artikel und nichts anderes.



Du ließt auch was dir gefällt, oder?

Im Artikel steht eindeutig die Drohung ihn mit Waffengewalt zu entfernen wen er nicht von selbst sofort zurück tritt:



> Zuletzt musste Klitschko dann erleben, wie die *Führer der militanteren  Gruppen auf dem Majdan* auf offener Bühne und unter Jubel dazu aufriefen,  das Abkommen vom Nachmittag, das den verhassten Präsidenten noch bis  zum Dezember im Amt lassen würde, schlicht zu missachten. Der Präsident,  war die Forderung, *müsse sofort zurücktreten, sonst werde noch an  diesem Samstag der bewaffnete Angriff auf seinen Palast beginnen.
> 
> *Quelle: Seite 2 - Auf dem Majdan: Klitschkos schwarzeste Stunde - Ausland - FAZ


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Und?
Populistische Sprüche. Kenne man hier von der Afd.
Wer sich daran aufhängen will, kann das gerne machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Populistische Sprüche. Kenne man hier von der Afd.
> Wer sich daran aufhängen will, kann das gerne machen.



Ja genau, absolut "populistisch" und "unwarscheinlich" das sie ihn mit Waffen aus dem Amt getrieben hätten wo man ja schon vorher keine Skrupel hatte Waffengewalt einzusetzen und die Hemschwelle sowieso schon niedrig lag...
Sorry, aber das da als populistischen Aufhänger, wie Äußerungen der AfD, zu bezeichnen ist schon zimlich skurril und albern.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Populistische Sprüche. Kenne man hier von der Afd.
> Wer sich daran aufhängen will, kann das gerne machen.


Die standen bewaffnet und bereit vor seinem Palast und du vergleichst das mit der AfD?
Sag mal tickst du noch richtig?


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die standen bewaffnet und bereit vor seinem Palast und du vergleichst das mit der AfD?
> Sag mal tickst du noch richtig?



Denkste die hätten da reinmarschiert? Sicher nicht. 
Klar kann man die mit der AfD vergleichen, das ist derselbe Mist mit gleicher kackbrauner Farbe.
Die tun nix wenn sie sich net absolut sicher sind das sie damit durchkommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Populistische Sprüche. Kenne man hier von der Afd.
> Wer sich daran aufhängen will, kann das gerne machen.



Die AfD ist also eine paramiltärische Truppe, die Regierungsgebäude besetzt?

NIchts anderes hat der rechte Sektor auf dem Maidan getan.

Nach der Logik, dürfte sie ja dann in Berlin das Reichstagsgebäude besetzen und Frau Merkel gewaltsam absetzen. In der Ukraine findest du das ja offensichtlich legitim.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die AfD ist also eine paramiltärische Truppe, die Regierungsgebäude besetzt?
> 
> NIchts anderes hat der rechte Sektor auf dem Maidan getan.
> 
> Nach der Logik, dürfte sie ja dann in Berlin das Reichstagsgebäude besetzen und Frau Merkel gewaltsam absetzen. In der Ukraine findest du das ja offensichtlich legitim.



Die dürfen das weder hier noch woanders. Ob sie das trotzdem tun - ich traue den Deppen da so einziges zu.
In der Ukraine durften die das ja auch net, aber dort haben das alle zugelassen.

Übrigens war das keine paramilitärische Truppe sondern n paar Rebellen die sich Waffen beschafft haben - die waren weder gut organisiert noch ausgebildet. Meute - der Begriff trifft das eher.
Die hätte man locker mit Polizeikräften unter Kontrolle bringen können, wäre das gewollt. War es halt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genau, absolut "populistisch" und "unwarscheinlich" das sie ihn mit Waffen aus dem Amt getrieben hätten wo man ja schon vorher keine Skrupel hatte Waffengewalt einzusetzen und die Hemschwelle sowieso schon niedrig lag...
> Sorry, aber das da als populistischen Aufhänger, wie Äußerungen der AfD, zu bezeichnen ist schon zimlich skurril und albern.



Ja, Geschwafel eben.
Da ist jemand, der eine wütende Menge bedient und irgendeinen Mist absondert.
Das macht Trump den ganzen Tag. Und die Afd ist da auch nicht weit. Seehofer übrigens auch nicht.
Aber sagen und machen sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.
Oder denkst du echt, dass Klitschko mit Fackel und Heugabel irgendwo hinmarschiert wäre?
Also, ernsthaft. Klitschjko hört sich gerne reden, das war schon so als er Boxer war. Aber mehr als heiße Luft ist das nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die AfD ist also eine paramiltärische Truppe, die Regierungsgebäude besetzt?



Ich halte dich für intelligent genug um zu erkennen, wie meine Aussage im Bezug zur Afd zu deuten ist.
Spare dir also solche sinnfreien Posts. Mehr als Spamm ist das nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder denkst du echt, dass Klitschko mit Fackel und Heugabel irgendwo hinmarschiert wäre?
> Also, ernsthaft. Klitschjko hört sich gerne reden, das war schon so als er Boxer war. Aber mehr als heiße Luft ist das nicht.



Schön das man daran wieder sieht das du es garnicht gelesen hast.  Nicht Klitschko hat die Leute dazu aufgestachelt. Im Gegenteil, die Menschen waren auf Klitschko sauer weil er und die beiden anderen die bei Janukowitsch waren eingewilligt hatten das dieser noch bis Dezember Präsident bleiben würde:



> *Klitschko*, der emeritierte Champion, kämpfte in diesem Augenblick nicht.  Stattdessen *hielt *er eine *tonlose Rede*, die *wegen der Pfiffe oftmals  nicht zu verstehen *war. Er wich zurück, und *zum Schluss glaubte er*  sogar,* für den Händedruck mit dem Präsidenten um Entschuldigung bitten  zu müssen*, „Wenn ich jemanden verletzt habe, tut es mir leid“, sagte  Klitschko. „Ich entschuldige mich.“



Es waren darauf die militanten Führer des Rechten Sektors die ankündigten Janukowitsch mit Waffengewalt aus dem Amt vertreiben zu wollen und das die das umsetzen ist nicht auszuschließen gewesen, oder denkst du wurden aus schierem Zufall als militant bezeichnet?



> Zuletzt musste Klitschko dann erleben, wie die *Führer der militanteren  Gruppen auf dem Majdan *auf offener Bühne und *unter Jubel* dazu *aufriefen*,  das *Abkommen vom Nachmittag*, *das* den *verhassten Präsidenten* noch *bis  zum Dezember im Amt* lassen würde, schlicht *zu missachten*. Der* Präsident*,  war die Forderung, müsse *sofort zurücktreten,* *sonst* werde noch an  diesem Samstag der* bewaffnete Angriff auf seinen Palast* beginnen. Wieder  war es dabei der Journalist Gnap, der das Wort führte. „*In den nächsten  24 Stunden muss der Präsident sich entscheiden,*“ rief er in den Jubel  der Menge. „*Sonst geht es ihm wie Gaddafi.*“



Also bei solchen Äußerungen von Militanten Gruppen und einer riesen Meute dazu jubelnder Menschen würde ich dann schon um mein Leben fürchten, vor allem wen man mich einfach abknallen will und droht meine Leiche zu schänden (wie bei Gadaffi passiert).

Habe es extra für dich jetzt nochmal dick hervor gehoben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genau, absolut "populistisch" und "unwarscheinlich" das sie ihn mit Waffen aus dem Amt getrieben hätten wo man ja schon vorher keine Skrupel hatte Waffengewalt einzusetzen und die Hemschwelle sowieso schon niedrig lag...



Es gab und gibt auch diverse extremistische Gruppen in Deutschland, die keine Skrupel haben, Waffen einzusetzen und die sich negativ über die Regierung äußern. Trotzdem waren NSU, Sauerland-Gruppe & Co meilenweit davon entfernt, in den Reichstag einzumarschieren. Um die Macht zu übernehmen braucht es nuneinmal etwas mehr, als Skrupellosigkeit und Hass.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Mai 2016)

Wieviele paramiltiärische Truppen haben in Deutschland bereits Regierungsgebäude besetzt? Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt auch diverse extremistische Gruppen in Deutschland, die keine Skrupel haben, Waffen einzusetzen und die sich negativ über die Regierung äußern. Trotzdem waren NSU, Sauerland-Gruppe & Co meilenweit davon entfernt, in den Reichstag einzumarschieren. Um die Macht zu übernehmen braucht es nuneinmal etwas mehr, als Skrupellosigkeit und Hass.



Echt jetzt? Du vergleichst eine vergleichsweise kleine Gruppe wie die NSU mit ihren 4 festen Mitgliedern und ein paar Unterstützern, ausgerüstet mit einer Handfeuerwaffe, mit dem was in der Ukraine im rechten Sektor an militant organisierten Gruppen unterwegs ist? Die unter anderem mit Sturmgewehren wie der AK-47 ausgestatet und teilweise paramilitärisch aufgestellt sind, wesentlich mehr Mannstärke verfügen und dazu auch noch in einer so explosiven Stimmung von tausenden aufgebrachten Menschen wie auf dem Maidan agiert haben, seriously?

Sorry, aber was hier die letzten Tage an Vergleichen zu AfD und NSU kam die man damit vergleicht das spotet schon jeder Beschreibung...


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Du vergleichst eine vergleichsweise kleine Gruppe wie die NSU mit ihren 4 festen Mitgliedern und ein paar Unterstützern, ausgerüstet mit einer Handfeuerwaffe, mit dem was in der Ukraine im rechten Sektor an militant organisierten Gruppen unterwegs ist? Die unter anderem mit Sturmgewehren wie der AK-47 ausgestatet und teilweise paramilitärisch aufgestellt sind, wesentlich mehr Mannstärke verfügen und dazu auch noch in einer so explosiven Stimmung von tausenden aufgebrachten Menschen wie auf dem Maidan agiert haben, seriously?
> 
> Sorry, aber was hier die letzten Tage an Vergleichen zu AfD und NSU kam die man damit vergleicht das spotet schon jeder Beschreibung...



Das ist aber genau das was es ist. 
Hier wurde vieles "durchgelassen", aber wenn hier eine Gruppierung so agiert wie der rechte Sektor in der Ukraine, kriegen die sofort auf den Deckel.
Das ging da drüben nur weil es zugelassen wurde und teils gewollt war - das kriegt man, wenn man die rechten unterstützt. Wir kennen das hier auch, bei uns ging das damals auch ziemlich "harmlos" los, bis alles überrollt wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Mai 2016)

Jaja, die rechten übernehmen bald die Macht.

Wie diese Lüge nicht langsam langweilig? Im Bundestag sitzen mit Ausnahmen der CSU nur noch linke bzw. linksextreme Parteien. Wo bitte soll da die "rechte" Gefahr sein?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist aber genau das was es ist.
> Hier wurde vieles "durchgelassen", aber wenn hier eine Gruppierung so agiert wie der rechte Sektor in der Ukraine, kriegen die sofort auf den Deckel.
> Das ging da drüben nur weil es zugelassen wurde und teils gewollt war - das kriegt man, wenn man die rechten unterstützt. Wir kennen das hier auch, bei uns ging das damals auch ziemlich "harmlos" los, bis alles überrollt wurde.



Die Sitaution ist aber zu hier nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Der rechte Sektor ist in der Ukraine in breiten Kreisen wesentlich akzeptierter als die Rechten hier in Deutschland (nicht zuletzt ist der rechte Sektor wohl auch bei den ukrainischen Oligarchen zimlich beliebt die ihre kleinen Privateinheiten aus dem rechten Sektor rekrutieren). 

Hat auch was damit zu tun das man in der Ukraine ein völlig verzerrtes Bild von den Greultaten der Nazis hat die man da weniger gegen die ukrainische Bevölkerung wahrgenommen hat als viel mehr gegen die verhassten Sowjets. Entsprechend richtet sich das wirken der ukrainischen Rechten auch mehr gegen ein russisches Feindbild (das Russland durch jüngste Handlungen noch fleißig befeuert und befeuert hat).
Das führt dazu das man auch weniger Skrupel in gemäßigten ukrainischen Kreisen hat sich mit dem ukrainischen rechten Sektor, wie auf dem Maidan zu solidarisieren und ihnen nach der Absetzung von Janukowitsch sogar Regierungsbeteiligung angeboten hat und sie im nationalen Verteidigungskomitee mitwirken können, wo ihre erste Handlung war eine Freiwilligeneinheit aus Mitgliedern des rechten Sektors aufzustellen (womit der rechte Sektor in der Ukraine jetzt sogar über eine ihm willige regulär aufgestellte und ausgerüstete Truppe verfügt und nicht mehr nur über paramilitärische Einheiten).

Es ist äußerst fraglich ob die Ukraine die Rechten noch unter Kontrolle bringen könnte sobald diese es darauf anlegen würden die Macht in der Ukraine an sich zu reißen, wahrscheinlich nicht.
Aber momentan muss der rechte Sektor auch gar keinen Staatsstreich anstreben da man sie ja auch so weitestgehend schalten und walten lässt und sie ihre Ziele / idiologischen Ansichten mit einbringen können... (das gemeinsame Feindbild gegen die russischen Handlungen auf der Krim und im Osten der Ukraine schweißt da noch zusätzlich zusammen)

Und was Deutschland noch betrifft, was wird hier durchgelassen? NSU sitzt auf der Anklagebank (das die nicht früher aufgeflogen sind hat halt auch damit zu tun das Wirtschaftspolitik halt wichtiger ist als Terroristen wie die NSU, oder organisiert kriminelle Rockerbanden und kriminelle Familienclans), gegen Pegida und AfD hat man auch nicht walten und schalten lassen, also was wird hier durchgelassen?
Ich sehe in Deutschland keine organisierte Rechte die auch nur annähernd soviel Macht wie in der Ukraine hätte, oder aber dazu in der Lage wäre wie dort einen Staatsstreich durchzuführen.

Wer daher die deutschen Rechten, oder AfD mit dem ukrainischen Rechten Sektor vergleicht leidet schon unter einer zimlichen Paranoia Richtung rechts.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2016)

Hier wird vieles aus dem rechten Sektor durchgelassen  oder so verzögert das Sachen teils schon verjähren. 
Klar hätten die das in der Ukraine noch stoppen können, aber dafür müssen die Leute ja ihr Hirn einschalten - das ist denen da drüben wohl zu hoch. 
Und warum die mit Russland auf Kriegsfuß stehen, obwohl die dem Land so einiges verdanken, verstehe ich auch net. Geschichte hin oder her, wir werden ja auch net für WWII gehasst, man versteht das sich einiges auch ändert. 

Die Ukraine hat sich alles versaut man versauen konnte, Russland sieht das Land mittlerweile als absolut nutzlos an und die EU auch. Die sitzen zwischen den Fronten, können aber mit keinem was anfangen.


----------



## JePe (8. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der rechte Sektor ist in der Ukraine in breiten Kreisen wesentlich akzeptierter als die Rechten hier in Deutschland (nicht zuletzt ist der rechte Sektor wohl auch bei den ukrainischen Oligarchen zimlich beliebt die ihre kleinen Privateinheiten aus dem rechten Sektor rekrutieren).



Trotzdem ist der"Rechte Sektor" bei der Wahl an der 5 Prozent-Huerde gescheitert - ganz anders als z. B. andere rechtspopulistische / -extremistische Parteien hierzulande noch vor wenigen Wochen. Der "Rechte Sektor" selbst kokettiert mit 10.000 Mitgliedern - bei einer Bevoelkerungszahl von gut 42 Mio. (nach der Annektierung der Krim durch russische Truppen). Hast Du fuer Deine behauptete breite Zustimmung in der Bevoelkerung irgendwelche Belege oder muss ich mich da auf esotherisches Geschwafel auf Telepolis und Sputniknews verlassen ... ? Denn das Wahlergebnis ist ja mal so gar nicht kompatibel zu dieser These.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat auch was damit zu tun das man in der Ukraine ein völlig verzerrtes Bild von den Greultaten der Nazis hat die man da weniger gegen die ukrainische Bevölkerung wahrgenommen hat als viel mehr gegen die verhassten Sowjets.



Was ist an der ukrainischen Wahrnehmung "verzerrt"? Kann es nicht sein, dass - jedenfalls in Teilen - unsere Wahrnehmung der damaligen Sowjetunion und des heutigen Russlands "verzerrt" ist und Verstaendnis fuer die Erfahrungen der Ukrainer mit beiden Staaten vermissen laesst?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist äußerst fraglich ob die Ukraine die Rechten noch unter Kontrolle bringen könnte sobald diese es darauf anlegen würden die Macht in der Ukraine an sich zu reißen, wahrscheinlich nicht.
> Aber momentan muss der rechte Sektor auch gar keinen Staatsstreich anstreben da man sie ja auch so weitestgehend schalten und walten lässt und sie ihre Ziele / idiologischen Ansichten mit einbringen können... (das gemeinsame Feindbild gegen die russischen Handlungen auf der Krim und im Osten der Ukraine schweißt da noch zusätzlich zusammen)



Siehe die oben angefuehrten, mit Minimalaufwand ueberpruefbaren Zahlen. Hier wird, wieder mal, ein potemkinsches Dorf voller Pappnazis gebaut, gegen die man dann mit dem wohligen Gefuehl der moralischen Ueberlegenheit zu Felde ziehen kann, ja sogar muss. Gerne auch von auswaerts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der"Rechte Sektor" bei der Wahl an der 5 Prozent-Huerde gescheitert - ganz anders als z. B. andere rechtspopulistische / -extremistische Parteien hierzulande noch vor wenigen Wochen.



Es muss mir wohl immer noch entgangen sein, aber hat irgendeine Partei in Deutschland etwas vergleichbares gemacht wie der rechte Sektor?

Sprich Regierungsgebäude besetz und mit Waffengewalt als paramilitärische Truppe offen die gewaltsame Absetzung des Staatsoberhaupts gefordert?

Zweitens, welche rechtsextreme Partei hat den vor wenigen Wochen in Deutschland die 5 Prozent Hürde genommen?

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die NPD irgendeine Wahl der jüngere Vergangenheit gewonnen hätte.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, die rechten übernehmen bald die Macht.
> 
> Wie diese Lüge nicht langsam langweilig? Im Bundestag sitzen mit Ausnahmen der CSU nur noch linke bzw. linksextreme Parteien. Wo bitte soll da die "rechte" Gefahr sein?



Die rechten sollten HIER, gerade in diesem Land, gar nicht mehr existieren. Die gehören in Legenden, Mythen, Märchen und Geschichtsbücher (gerade wegen dem was die gemacht haben).
Dem ist leider nicht so, ich hab die Volldeppen in Leipzig jeden Montag beobachten dürfen - als Teilnehmer auf der anderen Seite.  
Knappe 100km weiter haben die Dresden auf den Kopf gestellt. 
Erzähle mir mehr über die linken überall


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die rechten sollten HIER, gerade in diesem Land, gar nicht mehr existieren. Die gehören in Legenden, Mythen, Märchen und Geschichtsbücher (gerade wegen dem was die gemacht haben).



Mal wieder ein abschreckendes Beispiel eines Users, der den Unterschied zwischen einer rechten Partei (an der überhaupt nichts auszusetzen ist) und einer rechtsextremen Partei (die man völlig zu Recht, wie alle Extremisten, ablehnt) nicht verstanden hat.

Die CDU vor Merkel war eine rechte Partei, die CSU ist eine rechte Partei und die AfD ist gerade dabei sich als rechte Partei zu etablieren.

Das ist völlig normal und nichts verkehrtes. Rechts ist nichts anderes, als konservativ. Eine völlig vernünftige politische Position, an der nichts auszusetzen ist.  



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dem ist leider nicht so, ich hab die Volldeppen in Leipzig jeden Montag beobachten dürfen - als Teilnehmer auf der anderen Seite.
> Knappe 100km weiter haben die Dresden auf den Kopf gestellt.



Und ich habe gerade erst am 1. Mai wieder mal in meiner Stadt den Linksterrorismus gesehen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Erzähle mir mehr über die linken überall



Deutscher Bundestag:

Die Grünen (linke Partei), die SPD (linke Partei), die Linke (linke Partei), Merkels CDU (linke Partei), CSU (rechte Partei).

Noch Fragen?


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2016)

Verstehe das Problem nicht aber ich bin auch Links und hab deswegen recht wenig Probleme damit von mir aus kann die Gesellschaft noch Linker werden  (CDU ist ******* egal ob links oder rechts  und der CSU haben wir die Mortler zu verdanken danke )


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bei solchen Äußerungen von Militanten Gruppen und einer riesen Meute dazu jubelnder Menschen würde ich dann schon um mein Leben fürchten, vor allem wen man mich einfach abknallen will und droht meine Leiche zu schänden (wie bei Gadaffi passiert).
> 
> Habe es extra für dich jetzt nochmal dick hervor gehoben.



Und?
Als ob die paar Typen einen Plan hätten, wie man die Regierungsgebäude stürmt, an der Polizei, den Spezialeinheiten und Militär vorbei dann den Ex Präsident eine Schlinge um den Hals wirft und ihn irgendwo aufhängt.
Langsam wirds echt lächerlich. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutscher Bundestag:
> 
> Die Grünen (linke Partei), die SPD (linke Partei), die Linke (linke Partei), Merkels CDU (linke Partei), CSU (rechte Partei).
> 
> Noch Fragen?



Falsch informiert?
Die Grünen sind seit Özdemir und Kretschmann neoliberal mit einem Hang zu Windkraftwerken, mehr nicht.
Die SPD ist seit Schröder weiter von Links entfernt als die CDU. Wieso wohl sind damals eine Menge Leute aus der SDP ausgetreten und haben eine eigene Partei gegründet, die sich dann mit der PDS zu "der Linken" vereinigt hat? Wäre die SPD noch links. würde der dicke Siggi nicht so eine Unsinn labern.
Und die CDU ist nicht links, sie hat sich nur von der CSU abgegrenzt. Anhand der Politik, die die CDU macht, sieht man gut, dass sie sich vor allem um die Großkonzerne Sorgen macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Falsch informiert?
> Die Grünen sind seit Özdemir und Kretschmann neoliberal mit einem Hang zu Windkraftwerken, mehr nicht.
> Die SPD ist seit Schröder weiter von Links entfernt als die CDU. Wieso wohl sind damals eine Menge Leute aus der SDP ausgetreten und haben eine eigene Partei gegründet, die sich dann mit der PDS zu "der Linken" vereinigt hat? Wäre die SPD noch links. würde der dicke Siggi nicht so eine Unsinn labern.
> Und die CDU ist nicht links, sie hat sich nur von der CSU abgegrenzt. Anhand der Politik, die die CDU macht, sieht man gut, dass sie sich vor allem um die Großkonzerne Sorgen macht.



In meinen Augen (bis auf die CSU) alles linke (manche mehr, manche weniger) Parteien.

Deshalb ist das europaweite Erwachen konservativer Kräfte die logische und zwingende Folge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Du vergleichst
> ...



Ja, echt jetzt. Ich vergleiche. Der Unterschied zu "gleichsetzen" ist dir hoffentlich bekannt und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass sich aus diesem Vergleich z.B. wegen unterschiedlicher Größenordnungen keine Rückschlüsse ziehen lassen, dann kannst du das gerne vorbringen.

Wenn du willst, dass ich darauf eingehe aber bitte nicht mit Polemik und Beleidigungen, sondern mit sachlichen Argumenten - z.B. wie viele Mitglieder eine extremistische Vergleichsgruppe haben muss, ehe man für von ihr Rückschlüsse auf die Machtverhältnisse zwischen ein paar 100 Rechtssektorlern auf dem Maidan und Janukowytschs Sicherheitsapparat, der gesamten Polizei einschließlich Sondereinheiten und der ukrainischen Armee ziehen kann.
Für mich persönlich sind die Verhältnisse eigentlich derart glasklar, dass ich die genannten Gruppierungen eher als überspitzte Rhetorik zur Veranschaulichung denn als ernsthafte Überlegung genutzt habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der"Rechte Sektor" bei der Wahl an der 5 Prozent-Huerde gescheitert - ganz anders als z. B. andere rechtspopulistische / -extremistische Parteien hierzulande noch vor wenigen Wochen. Der "Rechte Sektor" selbst kokettiert mit 10.000 Mitgliedern - bei einer Bevoelkerungszahl von gut 42 Mio. (nach der Annektierung der Krim durch russische Truppen).



Als hätte die Geschichte nicht schon oft genug gezeigt das man zur Machtergreifung nicht unbedingt riesige Armeen braucht. Schon ein Mussolini hat gezeigt das ein paar 10.000 Mann reichen können um eine Regierung zu stürzen und die waren noch nicht mal ansatzweise so gut ausgerüstet wie der rechte Block in der Ukraine heute oder die italienische Armee damals.
Oder Lüttwitz hat mit 6.000 Mann fast einen Putsch in der Weimarer Republik geschaft.
Und so sieht es öfters in der Geschichte aus.



JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du fuer Deine behauptete breite Zustimmung in der Bevoelkerung irgendwelche Belege oder muss ich mich da auf esotherisches Geschwafel auf Telepolis und Sputniknews verlassen ... ? Denn das Wahlergebnis ist ja mal so gar nicht kompatibel zu dieser These.



Wo habe ich von Zustimmung gesprochen? Ich sprach von Akzeptanz, Zitat:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Der rechte Sektor ist in der Ukraine* in breiten Kreisen* *wesentlich akzeptierter* als die Rechten hier in Deutschland (nicht  zuletzt ist der rechte Sektor wohl auch bei den ukrainischen Oligarchen  zimlich beliebt die ihre kleinen Privateinheiten aus dem rechten Sektor  rekrutieren). ...



 Du weißt schon was der Unterschied zwischen Akzeptanz – Wikipedia und Zustimmung – Wikipedia ist?



JePe schrieb:


> Was ist an der ukrainischen Wahrnehmung "verzerrt"? Kann es nicht sein, dass - jedenfalls in Teilen - unsere Wahrnehmung der damaligen Sowjetunion und des heutigen Russlands "verzerrt" ist und Verstaendnis fuer die Erfahrungen der Ukrainer mit beiden Staaten vermissen laesst?



Verzerrt in der Hinsicht als das die Verbrechen der Nazis in der Ukraine ausgeblendet werden und man sie gerne mal auf ihren Kampf gegen die verhasste Sowjetunion reduziert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> *Als ob die paar Typen einen Plan hätten, wie man die Regierungsgebäude stürmt*, an der Polizei, den Spezialeinheiten und Militär vorbei dann den Ex Präsident eine Schlinge um den Hals wirft und ihn irgendwo aufhängt.
> Langsam wirds echt lächerlich.



Stimmt, deine Äußerungen grenzen schon scharf an Lächerlichkeit.
Woher sollen einge tausend paramilitärisch agierende Menschen nur wissen wie sowas funktioniert, von denen auch sicher "niemand" militärische Kentnisse aus der Zeit bei der Armee oder zumindest seinem Wehrdienst hat. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Falsch informiert?
> Die Grünen sind seit Özdemir und Kretschmann neoliberal mit einem Hang zu Windkraftwerken, mehr nicht.
> Die SPD ist seit Schröder weiter von Links entfernt als die CDU. Wieso wohl sind damals eine Menge Leute aus der SDP ausgetreten und haben eine eigene Partei gegründet, die sich dann mit der PDS zu "der Linken" vereinigt hat? Wäre die SPD noch links. würde der dicke Siggi nicht so eine Unsinn labern.
> Und die CDU ist nicht links, sie hat sich nur von der CSU abgegrenzt. Anhand der Politik, die die CDU macht, sieht man gut, dass sie sich vor allem um die Großkonzerne Sorgen macht.



Die CDU ist inzwischen eine weitestgehend wirtschaftsliberale Partei im Stil der FDP, die irgendwo in der politischen Mitte mit leichten Tendenzen richtung links und minimal konservativen Überresten aus alten Tagen hockt. Die SPD, nachdem sie ihre soziale Ausrichtung unter Schröder über Bord geworfen hat dümpelt auf nahezu der gleichen Wellenlänge rum wie die CDU. Nicht umsonst bezeichnet man die SPD auch in den letzten Jahren immer wieder als schlechten Abklatsch der CDU-Politik ohne eigenes Profil.
Die einzige wirklich linke Partei die es momentan noch im Bundestag gibt, seit die SPD Richtung wirtschaftsliberale Mitte gerutscht ist sind die Linken.
Rechte Konservative Parteien gibt es im Grunde momentan überhaupt nicht und die CSU zählt da nicht da sie auf Bundesebene keine eigenständige Partei ist und ihre konservative Ausrichtung erst seit der Flüchtlingskrise wieder entdeckt hat, vorher hat sie handzahm den neoliberalen Kurs der CDU mitgetragen.

Im Grunde also haben wir momentan in Deutschland das Problem das wir einen eine starke politische Tendenz zu neoliberaler Wirtschaftspolitik im Stil der FDP haben und es eigentlich sogar an einer starken Linken und konservativ rechten Fraktion in der Politik fehlt.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Mai 2016)

Das "unsterbliche Regiment" als neuer Treffpunkt russischer Familien am 9. Mai | Telepolis

Einfach nur peinlich, wie die ukr. Regierung darauf reagiert. (auf Seite 2)


----------



## JePe (11. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als hätte die Geschichte nicht schon oft genug gezeigt das man zur Machtergreifung nicht unbedingt riesige Armeen braucht. Schon ein Mussolini hat gezeigt das ein paar 10.000 Mann reichen können um eine Regierung zu stürzen und die waren noch nicht mal ansatzweise so gut ausgerüstet wie der rechte Block in der Ukraine heute oder die italienische Armee damals.
> Oder Lüttwitz hat mit 6.000 Mann fast einen Putsch in der Weimarer Republik geschaft.
> Und so sieht es öfters in der Geschichte aus.



In der Geschichte vielleicht - in Kiew hingegen nicht. Und hier geht es um aktuelle Entwiscklungen in der Ukraine, nicht historische Ereignisse in der Weimarer Republik.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo habe ich von Zustimmung gesprochen? Ich sprach von Akzeptanz(...)



Ich akzeptiere auch mit Vergnuegen nachpruefbare Belege fuer die behauptete breite _Akzeptanz_ und verweise vorsorglich schon jetzt darauf, dass diese fuer mich nicht am Wahlergebnis ablesbar ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Verzerrt in der Hinsicht als das die Verbrechen der Nazis in der Ukraine ausgeblendet werden und man sie gerne mal auf ihren Kampf gegen die verhasste Sowjetunion reduziert.



Dass das "in der Ukraine" so ist, halte ich fuer eine pauschalierende Fehleinschaetzung. Bandera und die OUN, der er angehoerte, hat zunaechst zusammen mit der Wehrmacht gegen sowjetische Soldaten - unter der sowjetischen Herrschaft sind in kurzer Zeit bis zu 7 Mio Ukrainer verhungert, was von Forschern fuer die womoeglich schnellste gegen eine Bevoelkerungsgruppe gerichtete Massentoetung des 20. Jahrhunderts, wenn nicht der Geschichte gehalten wird -, spaeter aber auch gegen die Wehrmacht gekaempft. Der Begriff "Kriegswirren" beschreibt die Situation in der Ukraine mMn recht treffend.


----------



## Andregee (11. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, da habe ich ein Bisschen dran vorbeidiskutiert.
> Wobei ich auch hier sagen würde: Wer vor "schlimme Gruppierung A" zu "schlimme Gruppierung B" flieht, der ist nicht nur Opfer, sondern auch Teil des Problems. Ein guter Präsident hätte gegen alle (para)militärisch aktiven Gruppierungen agieren und das staatliche Gewaltmonopol sichern müssen - aber ein guter Präsident wäre auch nie so eine Situation gekommen...



Schon die Geschichte belehrt uns eines besseren. Salvador Allende und Mossadegh sind 2 prominente Beispiele für Opfer von durch außen eingeleitete geostrategische Machtspiele und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die wahren Initiatoren eines Tages im Land mit den 3 Buchstaben und damit meine ich nicht die DDR lokalisiert werden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Dass das "in der Ukraine" so ist, halte ich fuer eine pauschalierende Fehleinschaetzung. Bandera und die OUN, der er angehoerte, hat zunaechst zusammen mit der Wehrmacht gegen sowjetische Soldaten - unter der sowjetischen Herrschaft sind in kurzer Zeit bis zu 7 Mio Ukrainer verhungert, was von Forschern fuer die womoeglich schnellste gegen eine Bevoelkerungsgruppe gerichtete Massentoetung des 20. Jahrhunderts, wenn nicht der Geschichte gehalten wird -, spaeter aber auch gegen die Wehrmacht gekaempft. Der Begriff "Kriegswirren" beschreibt die Situation in der Ukraine mMn recht treffend.





Pauschalisieren und verharmlosen scheint deine Leitlinie zu sein!
Erst einmal hat Bandera und seine OUN eher mit der Waffen-SS statt mit der Wehrmacht zusammengearbeitet. Dein Freiheitskämpfer war ein Faschist, der mit seiner Organisation stark am Holocaust beteiligt war! 

Eine Hungersnot ist keine Massentötung! 
Deine genannte Opferzahl für die Ukraine ist märchenhaft!  Die Ukraine spricht offiziell selbst nur von ca. 3,5 Millionen Opfer! Zudem gab es die Hungersnot für dich ja nur in der Ukraine und nicht in der Sowjetunion. Hättest du dich mit dem Thema wirklich befasst, wäre dir nicht entgangen, dass das Gebiet der Ukraine, wo die Menschen an der Hungersnot gelitten haben, die heutige Ostukraine ist (genau der Teil der Ukraine, wo die Menschen lieber nach Russland wollen.).* Dein Lemberg, dort wo die russophoben Nazis leben, gehörte übrigens damals zu Polen! 
*Gut in Polen gab es keine Hungersnot, dafür hat sich die OUN, die übrigends in Wien gegründet wurde, schon damals durch die Bevölkerung gemordet.

Ich finde es schlimm, wie die Verbrechen der OUN  am Holocaust hier immer wieder verharmlost werden!
Nightslaver hat vollkommen Recht mit seiner Aussage!


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Mai 2016)

Gezielte Hungersnot ist sehr wohl ein Massenmord. Und nichts anderes hat Stalin mit der Ukraine gemacht. Die Zwangsabgaben an die Russen wuchsen obwohl zu der Zeit schreckliche Dürre herrschte welche die Erträge fast halbierte. Zuvor ist man schon gegen die Elite und Intelligenz der Ukraine vorgegangen um den Willen zu brechen, und darauf folgte eine gemachte Hungernot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als hätte die Geschichte nicht schon oft genug gezeigt das man zur Machtergreifung nicht unbedingt riesige Armeen braucht. Schon ein Mussolini hat gezeigt das ein paar 10.000 Mann reichen können um eine Regierung zu stürzen...



Äh: Falls du mit "Die Geschichte" historische Ereignisse auf diesem Kontinent meinst mit "Mussolini" den italienischen Diktator aus der Mitte des 20. Jhd., dann ist dieser Absatz einfach nur Bullshit (in allen anderen Fällen irrelevant).

Mussolini war nicht nur der Kopf einer sehr viel größeren Bewegung (einer der größten seiner Zeit), er wurde auch offiziell und regulär zum Ministerpräsidenten ernannt - in Folge gezielter politischer Arbeit umfangreicher Intrigien mit so ziemlich allen, die in Italien was zu sagen. (Militärische) Gewalt hatte damit rein gar nichts zu tun, auch wenn später stellenweise versucht wurde, die landesweiten Protestmärsche zur "Eroberung" Roms heraufzustilisieren.


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Mai 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gezielte Hungersnot ist sehr wohl ein Massenmord. Und nichts anderes hat Stalin mit der Ukraine gemacht. Die Zwangsabgaben an die Russen wuchsen obwohl zu der Zeit schreckliche Dürre herrschte welche die Erträge fast halbierte. Zuvor ist man schon gegen die Elite und Intelligenz der Ukraine vorgegangen um den Willen zu brechen, und darauf folgte eine gemachte Hungernot.



Der Kontext der letzten Beiträge war es, dass allgemein versucht wird, die Verfehlungen der Politik der Sowjetunion dazu zu nutzen, die Verbrechen der ukrainischen Nationalisten rechtfertigen zu wollen.
Nachdem der letzte Beitragsschreiber mit seinen Verharmlosungen der ukrainischen Nazis wenig Erfolg hatte, bestätigst du mit deinem Beitrag, dass diese These stimmt. Vielen Dank!

Stalin war nun sicher nicht das, was man sich als seine eigene Regierung wünscht. Jeder Staat macht irgendwann mal Fehler, deren Auswirkungen die Bevölkerung dann zu tragen hat.  Auch wenn es sich propagandistisch super macht, Stalin einen gezielten Genozid am ukrainischen Volk anhängen zu wollen (und die USA wusste dies auch zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges wunderbar für ihre Zwecke zu nutzen) sollte man doch immer fair und bei der Wahrheit bleiben.

Die USSR war Teil der Sowjetunion und keine Kolonie, wie du das beschreibst!  Allein schon deine Spezifikation in Russen und Ukrainer zeugt von deiner Unwissenheit - Sowjetbürger!
Du erkennst zwar zu dieser Zeit eine schreckliche Dürre an, die in weiten Teilen der Sowjetunion herrschte, es gab aber für dich scheinbar keine Hungersnot,  der Millionen Sowjetbürger zum Opfer fielen, was deine Anschuldigung: Massenmord implizit am Ukrainischen Volk (die damals ethnisch Russen waren) widerlegt!
Da in den anderen Teilen der Sowjetunion, die auch Millionen an Hungertoten zu beklagen hatten, kein Genozid statt fand, die heutige Ostukraine (die damalige USSR) diese Anschuldigungen nicht stützt und nur die USA (die vielen ukrainischen Naziverbrechern Unterschlupf gewährten, seit 1945 kontinuierlich mit den ukrainischen Nazis in der Ukraine  zusammen arbeitete, um  Angst und Terror zu verbreiteten und die Sowjetunion somit zu schwächen) diese Anschuldigungen in der 80er Jahren mit viel Tara gegen die Sowjetunion erhob und später in die Westukraine importierte, kann man das nur als Popaganda werten. Aber die Westukrainer mimen zumindest gute stalinistische Opfer.

Aus damaligen russischen Unterlagen geht hervor, dass in der Hungersnot von 1928/29 die Ukraine viel mehr Unterstützung bekam, als alle anderen betroffenen Sowjetrepubliken.

Welche Elite gab es denn in dem damaligen Arbeiter und Bauernstaat? Zaren, Adlige, Großgrundbesitzer, Verbrecher,..?

Hier hast du ein Beispiel für eine gezielte Hungersnot. Wo bleibt der Vorwurf an Churchills wegen des Genozids am indischen Volk? 


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungersnot_in_Bengalen_1943 schrieb:
			
		

> Während der Hungersnot sei es Churchills einziges Interesse gewesen, die gute Versorgung der britisch-indischen Armee und des britischen Mutterlandes sicherzustellen. Seine einzige Antwort auf ein Telegramm des Vizekönigs Archibald Wavell, in dem dieser die Freigabe von Nahrungsmittelspeichern erbat, war die Frage gewesen, warum Gandhi denn nicht auch verhungert sei.[SUP][5][/SUP] Seiner Geringschätzung für die Inder gab Churchill gegenüber Leopold Stennett Amery, demSecretary of State for India Ausdruck: „Ich hasse Inder, […] sie sind ein tierisches Volk mit einer abscheulichen Religion.“ (_„I hate Indians […] They are a beastly people with a beastly religion“_). Die Hungersnot sei ihre eigene Schuld und eine Folge davon, dass sie sich „wie die Karnickel vermehren“ (_„breeding like rabbits“_).
> Vorräte in anderen Provinzen Britisch-Indiens wurden zum Teil aus eigennützigen Beweggründen nicht, oder nur zögerlich nach Bengalen geliefert. Nicht zuletzt behinderte auch die Kriegslage den freien Nahrungsmitteltransport nach Bengalen.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] Hilfsangebote für Nahrungsmittellieferungen der Vereinigten Staaten wurden abgelehnt. Während der Hungersnot seien voll mit Getreide beladene Frachter aus Australien an der indischen Küste in Richtung Europa vorbeigefahren um die mit Millionen Tonnen gefüllten Nahrungsmittelspeicher im britischen Mutterland weiter aufzufüllen. Kontinuierlich wurden Nahrungsmittel aus Indien exportiert,


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. Mai 2016)

*Klage abgelehnt: Kiewer Gericht erkennt keine russische Aggression gegen die Ukraine  **
*
Weiterlesen: Klage abgelehnt: Kiewer Gericht erkennt keine russische Aggression gegen Ukraine


----------



## xNeo92x (13. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Klage abgelehnt: Kiewer Gericht erkennt keine russische Aggression gegen die Ukraine  **
> *
> Weiterlesen: Klage abgelehnt: Kiewer Gericht erkennt keine russische Aggression gegen Ukraine


Kann mit vorstellen, dass der Richter demnächst aus unerklärlichen Gründen"Selbstmord" begeht oder irgend einen Unfall erleidet.

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## behemoth85 (14. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Der Kontext der letzten Beiträge war es, dass allgemein versucht wird, die Verfehlungen der Politik der Sowjetunion dazu zu nutzen, die Verbrechen der ukrainischen Nationalisten rechtfertigen zu wollen.
> Nachdem der letzte Beitragsschreiber mit seinen Verharmlosungen der ukrainischen Nazis wenig Erfolg hatte, bestätigst du mit deinem Beitrag, dass diese These stimmt. Vielen Dank!
> 
> Stalin war nun sicher nicht das, was man sich als seine eigene Regierung wünscht. Jeder Staat macht irgendwann mal Fehler, deren Auswirkungen die Bevölkerung dann zu tragen hat.  Auch wenn es sich propagandistisch super macht, Stalin einen gezielten Genozid am ukrainischen Volk anhängen zu wollen (und die USA wusste dies auch zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges wunderbar für ihre Zwecke zu nutzen) sollte man doch immer fair und bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
> ...



Erst nennst du Ukrainer enthnische Russen (die sich aber selbst in ihrer ganzen Geschichte nicht als welche erachtetten), aber wenn von Eliten die Red eist soll das nur ein einziger großer Bauernstaat gewesen sein ?  

Wie auch immer,  im Jahre 1931 schon wurden mehr als 50.000 Intelektuelle Ukrainer nach Sibirien verfachtet, die ukrainische Inteligencja quasi. Darunter bekannte Dichter, Schriftsteller, Doktoren etc. Damit wollte Stalin den Freiheitswillen brechen. Diese Methodik setzte er im und nach dem 2.WK im ganzen Baltikum fort. 
Im Jahre darauf folgten drastische Lebensmittelforderungen an die Bauern, dazu harte Naturalienstrafen, mit dem Ziel der Massenzermürbung und dem Ergebnis bettelnder Bauern in den Städten. Das ging so weit dass man den Bauern sogar ihre Seife wegnahm damit sie sich vermutlich Krankheiten einholen. Es war defacto Ziel die Ukrainer zu dezimieren, und möglichst dafür sorgen dass nur pro-sovietische überleben/übrig bleiben. 
Nach den ersten Ergebnissen des Sterbens von künftig über 3 mio Ukrainern durch den Holodomor, verkündetten russische Abgesandte das Jahr 1933 als das Jahr des Sieges über die ukrainische Konterrevolution. 

Bei besten Willen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen dass du wirlich glaubst das wäre nicht gezielt. Vermutlich willst du das nur einfach nicht wahr haben, was den Fakt am Genezuid an den Ukrainern durch Sovietrussland aber nicht ändert.

PS: Quellen aller Sputnik, taugen höchsten dann etwas wenn sie neben der Kloschüssel hängen als Ersatz für wesentlich nützlicheres Weichpappier


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Mai 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Erst nennst du Ukrainer enthnische Russen (die sich aber selbst in ihrer ganzen Geschichte nicht als welche erachtetten), aber wenn von Eliten die Red eist soll das nur ein einziger großer Bauernstaat gewesen sein ?



Es wäre von Vorteil, nicht einfach irgendwelche Wortgruppen aneinanderzureihen, sondern damit auch deinen Ausführungen einen Sinn zu geben! 

Die Ethnie Ukrainer gab es nicht. Die Ukrainer sind eine Erfindung des Deutschen Reiches.





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer,  im Jahre 1931 schon wurden mehr als 50.000 Intelektuelle Ukrainer nach Sibirien verfachtet, die ukrainische Inteligencja quasi. Darunter bekannte Dichter, Schriftsteller, Doktoren etc.


Ich fragte nach der damaligen Elite in der Ukraine und nicht nach der damaligen Intelligenz. Offensichtlich weißt du also selbst nicht, wovon du in deinen Beitägen sprichst!



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Damit wollte Stalin den Freiheitswillen brechen. Diese Methodik setzte er im und nach dem 2.WK im ganzen Baltikum fort.
> Im Jahre darauf folgten drastische Lebensmittelforderungen an die Bauern, dazu harte Naturalienstrafen, mit dem Ziel der Massenzermürbung und dem Ergebnis bettelnder Bauern in den Städten. Das ging so weit dass man den Bauern sogar ihre Seife wegnahm damit sie sich vermutlich Krankheiten einholen. Es war defacto Ziel die Ukrainer zu dezimieren, und möglichst dafür sorgen dass nur pro-sovietische überleben/übrig bleiben.
> Nach den ersten Ergebnissen des Sterbens von künftig über 3 mio Ukrainern durch den Holodomor, verkündetten russische Abgesandte das Jahr 1933 als das Jahr des Sieges über die ukrainische Konterrevolution.



Egal wie oft du noch die Holodomorseite zitieren willst, es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Stalin gegen all seine politischen Feinde in der gesamten Sowjetunion und nicht nur gegen ukrainische vorgegangen ist und Säuberungen durchgeführt hat!
In weiten Teilen der Sowjetunion sind viele  Millionen Sowjetbürger  in/an dieser Hungersnot verhungert. Du erkennst diese Opfer der Hungersnot nicht einmal an. Für dich gab es nur ukrainische Opfer. Woran sind die anderen Millionen Sowjetbürger deiner Meinung nach gestorben? So ein Pech, dass davon nichts auf deiner Popagandaseite steht!
Du leugnest die Opfer und verschmähst sie damit!
Haben für dich Menschen aus anderen Sowjetrepubliken weniger Wert als Ukrainer? Wenn für dich die anderen Millionen Toten dieser Hungersnot keine Genozidopfer Stalins sind, gab es auch keinen Genozid an den Ukrainern! Entweder alle oder keiner!



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bei besten Willen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen dass du wirlich glaubst das wäre nicht gezielt. Vermutlich willst du das nur einfach nicht wahr haben, was den Fakt am Genezuid an den Ukrainern durch Sovietrussland aber nicht ändert.



Ich halte mich an Fakten und nicht wie andere an Propaganda, die sich nicht mit der Geschichte deckt.
Entscheide dich mal, hat nun Stalin oder haben die Russen die Ukrainer deiner Meinung nach vorsätzlich verhungern lassen?
Stalin war Georgier und kein Russe! Wie passt das in deine Russophobie?
Also müssten dann doch Georgien an deinem ukrainischen Genozid Schuld sein? Nein? Warum nicht? Weil sonst dein Feindbild zerfällt?





behemoth85 schrieb:


> PS: Quellen aller Sputnik, taugen höchsten dann etwas wenn sie neben der Kloschüssel hängen als Ersatz für wesentlich nützlicheres Weichpappier


Brauchst du echt dieses Niveau, weil dir die Argumente fehlen?


----------



## JePe (17. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Stalin war Georgier und kein Russe! Wie passt das in deine Russophobie?



Und der mit dem Schnauzbart war Oesterreicher, nicht Deutscher. Was also ist so schlimm an deutschen Panzern an der russischen Grenze (die es da noch nicht mal gibt)?

Zum Rest Deines revisionistischen Weltbildes sage ich alleine deshalb nichts, um Dir nicht die Buehne fuer weitere Tiraden zu bereiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Und der mit dem Schnauzbart war Oesterreicher, nicht Deutscher. Was also ist so schlimm an deutschen Panzern an der russischen Grenze (die es da noch nicht mal gibt)?
> 
> Zum Rest Deines revisionistischen Weltbildes sage ich alleine deshalb nichts, um Dir nicht die Buehne fuer weitere Tiraden zu bereiten.



Stalin war seit Geburt russischen Staatsbürger, weil er im russischen Kaiserreich geboren war. Nachdem das russischen Kaiserreich in der Sowjetunion aufgegangen ist, war er bis zu seinem Tod sowjetischer Staatsbürger.


Hitler war ab Geburt österreichischer Staatsbürger bis 1932 als er deutscher Staatsbürger wurde.

Man sollte schon korrekt sein.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Und der mit dem Schnauzbart war Oesterreicher, nicht Deutscher. Was also ist so schlimm an deutschen Panzern an der russischen Grenze (die es da noch nicht mal gibt)? Zum Rest Deines revisionistischen Weltbildes sage ich alleine deshalb nichts, um Dir nicht die Buehne fuer weitere Tiraden zu bereiten.



Statt hier etwas suggerieren zu wollen, hättest du mich auch einfach fragen können!

Das beste Beispiel für_ *ein revisionistisches Weltbild*_ ist es, aus der Waffen-SS verharmlosend die Wehrmacht zu machen und sich danach nicht einmal mehr daran erinnern zu können, was so schlimm daran war, als unsere Panzer schon einmal an der Ostfront waren!

*Unternehmen Barbarossa*

27 000 000 Tote Sowjetbürger





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stalin war seit Geburt russischen Staatsbürger, weil er im russischen Kaiserreich geboren war. Nachdem das russischen Kaiserreich in der Sowjetunion aufgegangen ist, war er bis zu seinem Tod sowjetischer Staatsbürger.
> 
> 
> Hitler war ab Geburt österreichischer Staatsbürger bis 1932 als er deutscher Staatsbürger wurde.
> ...



Staatsbürger des russischen Kaiserreiches ist nicht gleichbedeutend Ethnie Russe. 
Wenn man die Sowjetbürger unbedingt in Ukrainer und Russen unterscheiden will, muss man auch in Georgier und all die anderen Völker unterscheiden.   Man sollte schon korrekt sein!


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Mai 2016)

Falsch Schlumpi. Nicht das Unternehmen Barbarossa hat 27 000 000 sowjetische Tote gefordert, sondern der gesamte 2. Weltkrieg. Um deine Zahlen dann zu relativieren es waren fast sie Hälfte ( 13 Millionen) Soldaten. 

Und wir wissen alle, das viele sowjetische Soldaten nur mangelhaft in den Kampf geschickt wurden. ( 2 Soldaten ein Gewehr). Also ist die Zahl 27 Millionen nicht alleine den Deutschen anzulasten, sondern zum Teil auch den Russen selber.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falsch Schlumpi. Nicht das Unternehmen Barbarossa hat 27 000 000 sowjetische Tote gefordert, sondern der gesamte 2. Weltkrieg. Um deine Zahlen dann zu relativieren es waren fast sie Hälfte ( 13 Millionen) Soldaten.
> 
> Und wir wissen alle, das viele sowjetische Soldaten nur mangelhaft in den Kampf geschickt wurden. ( 2 Soldaten ein Gewehr). Also ist die Zahl 27 Millionen nicht alleine den Deutschen anzulasten, sondern zum Teil auch den Russen selber.



Außerdem ist bei der Zahl bis heute noch nicht abschließend geklärt wieviele tote Zivilisten Stalin da reingerechnet hat die auf sein eigenes Konto gehen weil sie "politische Gegner" waren die im Gulag gestorben sind / umgebracht wurden.
Historiker schätzen das da von 4 bis 7 Millionen durchaus alles realistisch ist.

Sicher ist man sich nur das in der Zahl auch Menschen fallen die durch interne Säuberungen umgebracht wurden.


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2016)

Ach, komm schon. Der Stalin, der war doch eigentlich ein ganz netter. Oder um es mit den maximalobjektiven Worten eines Nichtrevisionisten zu sagen:



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Stalin war nun sicher nicht das, was man sich als seine eigene Regierung wünscht. Jeder Staat macht irgendwann mal Fehler, deren Auswirkungen die Bevölkerung dann zu tragen hat.



Oder komprimiert: Wo gehobelt wird, rollen Koepfe fallen Spaene.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Mai 2016)

Wieder ein interessanter Artikel: Folter-Vorwurfe aus Deutschland gegen Donezk- und Lugansk-"Volksrepubliken" | Telepolis
Da wird auch schön aufgezählt, was die EU/NATO/OSZE gerne ausblenden.


----------



## schlumpi13 (20. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falsch Schlumpi. Nicht das Unternehmen Barbarossa hat 27 000 000 sowjetische Tote gefordert, sondern der gesamte 2. Weltkrieg. Um deine Zahlen dann zu relativieren es waren fast sie Hälfte ( 13 Millionen) Soldaten.
> 
> Und wir wissen alle, das viele sowjetische Soldaten nur mangelhaft in den Kampf geschickt wurden. ( 2 Soldaten ein Gewehr). Also ist die Zahl 27 Millionen nicht alleine den Deutschen anzulasten, sondern zum Teil auch den Russen selber.



Wieso falsch? Wenn du zwischen 2 "Wortgruppen", die durch einen Absatz getrennt wurden, einen Zusammenhang herstellen willst, der so nicht gemeint war, ist das dein Problem und nicht meins!
Wenn die Deutschen den Nichtangriffspakt nicht gebrochen hätten, hätte es keine 27 000 000 tote Sowjetbürger gegeben.
Es kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein, dass du der Sowjetunion die Schuld für die getöteten sowjetischen Soldaten durch Deutschland gibst, weil sie sich und ihr Land  verteidigt haben!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem ist bei der Zahl bis heute noch nicht abschließend geklärt wie viele tote Zivilisten Stalin da reingerechnet hat die auf sein eigenes Konto gehen weil sie "politische Gegner" waren die im Gulag gestorben sind / umgebracht wurden.
> Historiker schätzen das da von 4 bis 7 Millionen durchaus alles realistisch ist.
> 
> Sicher ist man sich nur das in der Zahl auch Menschen fallen die durch interne Säuberungen umgebracht wurden.



Es ist mir egal, wie Stalin die Toten gezählt hat, denn wie wir heute wissen, hat er aus Propagandazwecken die Opferzahl viel zu gering angegeben.
Ich beziehe mich auf Daten die das  Millitärgeschichtliche Forschungsamt (MGFA)  veröffentlicht hat.

Ich traue unserem Millitärgeschichtlichen Forschungsamt durchaus zu, die Zahl der Opfer richtig ermittelt zu haben. 

Wenn du mit diesen Angaben nicht zufrieden sein solltest, kannst du die Opferzahl gern wissenschaftlich widerlegen.




JePe schrieb:


> Ach, komm schon...



Was für ein Armutszeugnis von dir, dass du mit aus der Thematik gerissenen Zitaten versuchst, mir zu unterstellen, ich würde die Verbrechen Stalins rechtfertigen oder schönigen, aber dir gleichzeitig wieder deutsche Panzer an der Ostfront wünschst!


----------



## Andregee (20. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falsch Schlumpi. Nicht das Unternehmen Barbarossa hat 27 000 000 sowjetische Tote gefordert, sondern der gesamte 2. Weltkrieg. Um deine Zahlen dann zu relativieren es waren fast sie Hälfte ( 13 Millionen) Soldaten.
> 
> Und wir wissen alle, das viele sowjetische Soldaten nur mangelhaft in den Kampf geschickt wurden. ( 2 Soldaten ein Gewehr). Also ist die Zahl 27 Millionen nicht alleine den Deutschen anzulasten, sondern zum Teil auch den Russen selber.


Wieso denn das? Haben sich die Russen beim Kampf um das eine Gewehr totgeprügelt oder warum sollen sie selbst einen Teil der Verantwortung tragen? [emoji23]. Was für eine These. Wenn ich schuldlos überfallen werde bin ich mitverantwortlich, weil keine Kungfukurse belegt habe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Mai 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Haben sich die Russen beim Kampf um das eine Gewehr totgeprügelt oder warum sollen sie selbst einen Teil der Verantwortung tragen? [emoji23]. Was für eine These. Wenn ich schuldlos überfallen werde bin ich mitverantwortlich, weil keine Kungfukurse belegt habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Natürlich trägt die rote Armee / Stalin eine Mitschuld an den hohen Opferzahlen, oder wer hat teile der russischen Soldateska ohne Waffe Richtung Front geschickt, die Deutschen?
Genauso tragen die Sowjets Schuld an den Toten die bei gescheiterten Angriffen den Rückzug angetreten haben und an den eigenen Linien von Komissaren per MG wegen "Feigheit" niedergemäht wurden, oder nach dem Krieg, weil sie während des Krieges statt zu sterben sich den Deutschen ergeben haben in sibirischen Gulags umgekommen sind, wo sie wegen Vaterlandsverrat und angeblicher Spionage für den Feind reingesteckt wurden.

Das waren alles bewust begangene Verbrechen an den eigenen Soldaten / den eigenen Landsleuten.



			
				Schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir egal, wie Stalin die Toten gezählt hat, denn wie wir heute  wissen, hat er aus Propagandazwecken die Opferzahl viel zu gering  angegeben.
> Ich beziehe mich auf Daten die das  Millitärgeschichtliche Forschungsamt (MGFA)  veröffentlicht hat.



Und ich hab nur gesagt das in diesen Zahlen nicht mal genau feststeht wieviele Menschen enthalten sind die Stalin selbst umgebracht hat und die nicht aufs Konto von Deutschen, Finnen, Italienern, Rumänen, oder wem auch immer gehen.
Die prinzipielle Zahl habe ich aber nicht in Frage gestellt, sondern nur gesagt das Stalin selbst millionenfach zu dieser hohen Opferzahl durch interne Säuberungen beigetragen hat und das dann einfach als deutsche Kriegsopfer deklariert hat.
Einfacher konnte man es an seiner Stelle garnicht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2016)

Ein Kommandeur der seine Soldaten sehenden Auges zur Schlachtbank führt ist definitiv mitschuldig am Tod dieser Menschen. 
Die Taktik der Roten Armee war eine Walze von Menschen. Unverantwortlich.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Mai 2016)

Schlumpi wenn jemand etwas fett schreibt und unterstreicht darunter eine Zeile Abstand und weiterer Text kommt, nennt man das Umgangssprachlich eine Überschrift. Hätte es eine Aufzählung sein sollen, so hätten beide Punkte die gleiche Formatierung benötigt, jedoch ergibt diese Aufzählung dann immer noch keinen Sinn. 

@Neo Telepolis ist immer noch keine neutrale Quelle in russischen Angelegenheiten und von daher hier auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## JePe (21. Mai 2016)

... so arbeitet Radio Moskau eben. Man behauptet etwas und waehlt dabei interpretationsfreudige Formulierungen, die, wenn der Schmuh dann irgendwann unvermeidlich auffliegt, etwas ganz anderes bedeutet haben sollen und von der Systempresse aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden.


----------



## JePe (21. Mai 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wieder ein interessanter Artikel: Folter-Vorwurfe aus Deutschland gegen Donezk- und Lugansk-"Volksrepubliken" | Telepolis



Alter Wein im neuen TP-Schlauch trifft es besser.

Auf Seite 1 bringt man den Leser in Stimmung: Altbekanntes Wortgeklingel ueber (von den USA gelieferten) Phosphorbomben, fuer die es ausser einem Videoschnipsel eines russischen Senders keinerlei Beweise gibt, drei "Massen"graeber mit neun Toten, von denen nicht klar ist, wer sie getoetet hat und natuerlich darf auch der Verweis auf den kanadischen Politwissenschaftler nicht fehlen, der durch das Betrachten von Youtube-Videos die Vorgaenge auf dem knapp 9.000 Kilometer entfernten Maidan aufgeklaert haben will.

Auf der naechsten Seite dann wird unumwunden zugegeben, dass die (pro)russischen "Rebellen" foltern wuerden - jedoch sei dies als "Resultat eines unorganisierten, spontanen Widerstandes" einzuordnen. Na dann. Hoffentlich spendet diese steile These den Opfern denselben Trost, den der TP-Schreiberling aus diesen Zeilen fuer sich scheinbar zu extrahieren vermag. Wer trotz das diese Folter nun als Dummejungenstreich von Politpubertierenden entlarvt wurde ueber sie zu berichten wagt, sieht sich Fragen ueber journalistische Standards ausgesetzt, weil er die Folternden nicht zum Interview eingeladen hat.

Und natuerlich darf auch eine "qui bono"-Frage auf Seite 3 nicht fehlen. Eine angreifbare Antwort bleibt man freilich schuldig, die kann und soll sich der Leser, der bis hierhin durchgehalten hat, gefaelligst selbst geben.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Da wird auch schön aufgezählt, was die EU/NATO/OSZE gerne ausblenden.



Ist die OSZE - der auch Russland angehoert - jetzt auch schon auf der schwarzen Liste des Kremls gelandet?


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich trägt die rote Armee / Stalin eine Mitschuld an den hohen Opferzahlen, oder wer hat teile der russischen Soldateska ohne Waffe Richtung Front geschickt, die Deutschen?
> Genauso tragen die Sowjets Schuld an den Toten die bei gescheiterten Angriffen den Rückzug angetreten haben und an den eigenen Linien von Komissaren per MG wegen "Feigheit" niedergemäht wurden, oder nach dem Krieg, weil sie während des Krieges statt zu sterben sich den Deutschen ergeben haben in sibirischen Gulags umgekommen sind, wo sie wegen Vaterlandsverrat und angeblicher Spionage für den Feind reingesteckt wurden.
> 
> Das waren alles bewust begangene Verbrechen an den eigenen Soldaten / den eigenen Landsleuten.


Du verhöhnst mit deinen Aussagen hier gerade 14 000 000 im 2.  Weltkrieg als Zivilisten getötete Sowjetbürger!!!

Deutsche Panzer an der Ostfront scheinst du ja sehr zu favorisieren, da von dir dazu nicht die kleinste Kritik kam!
Stattdessen überschlägst du dich damit, Deutschland von der Schuld des 2. Weltkriegs reinwaschen zu  wollen! Wann kommt die Holocaustleugnung?

Stalin die Schuld an den von Deutschen getöteten Opfern  zu geben, weil die Sowjetunion nicht für einen Krieg mit genügend Waffen ausgerüstet gewesen ist, ist einfach nur frech. Du suggerierst damit, dass Zivilisten nie in Gefahr gewesen sind. 14 000 000  Opfer sprechen dagegen.  Die Sowjetarmee hatte die Aufgabe ihre Zivilisten zu schützen.

Es war schon immer so, dass das Land, welches ein anderes Land überfällt, die Schuld für die Opfer trägt! Direkt und Indirekt!
Egal was die Sowjets alles getan haben, um ihr Land zu verteidigen und ob dir das gefällt oder nicht, es wäre nicht passiert, wenn die Deutschen nicht diesen Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Sowjetunion begonnen und geführt hätten! Wie viele Millionen Sowjetbürger (Zivilisten) haben vielleicht nur deshalb überlebt, weil die Sowjetische Armee gerade so gehandelt hat? Wie viele von deinen angeblichen Spionen haben wirklich ihr Land verraten und sind Schuld an dem Tot Tausender ihrer Landsleute (Bandera ist da das beste Beispiel!)? Das alles blendest du aus!

Die Sowjetunion hatte Deutschland nicht angegriffen, im Gegenteil, sie haben alles getan, um einen Krieg zu verhindern!
Traurig, dass auch du jetzt versuchst, die Verbrechen und den Vernichtungskrieg der Nazis/Deutschen durch Stalins Taten zu verharmlosen!







Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ich hab nur gesagt das in diesen Zahlen nicht mal genau feststeht wieviele Menschen enthalten sind die Stalin selbst umgebracht hat und die nicht aufs Konto von Deutschen, Finnen, Italienern, Rumänen, oder wem auch immer gehen.
> Die prinzipielle Zahl habe ich aber nicht in Frage gestellt, sondern nur gesagt das Stalin selbst millionenfach zu dieser hohen Opferzahl durch interne Säuberungen beigetragen hat und das dann einfach als deutsche Kriegsopfer deklariert hat.
> Einfacher konnte man es an seiner Stelle garnicht haben.




"Die prinzipielle Zahl habe ich aber nicht in Frage gestellt," - Blödsinn!
Natürlich hast du das und tust es noch immer!



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsch-Sowjetischer_Krieg schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem wegen der von Deutschen geplanten und ausgeführten Massenverbrechen an der Zivilbevölkerung starben im Kriegsverlauf zwischen *24 und 40 Millionen Bewohner *der Sowjetunion sowie etwa 2,7 Millionen deutsche Soldaten. Dieser Krieg gilt wegen seiner verbrecherischen Ziele, Kriegführung und Ergebnisse allgemein als der „ungeheuerlichste Eroberungs-, Versklavungs- und Vernichtungskrieg, den die moderne Geschichte kennt“.



Unterlasse also deine pietätslosen Unterstellungen!!!








DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Schlumpi wenn jemand etwas fett schreibt und unterstreicht darunter eine Zeile Abstand und weiterer Text kommt, nennt man das Umgangssprachlich eine Überschrift. Hätte es eine Aufzählung sein sollen, so hätten beide Punkte die gleiche Formatierung benötigt, jedoch ergibt diese Aufzählung dann immer noch keinen Sinn.



Eine Überschrift in einer Antwort??? - Mach dich nicht lächerlich! Man hebt etwas hervor!

Egal wie du dich windest, es bleibt peinlich für dich, dass du den Opfern die Schuld für die Taten der Nazis zu geben versuchst! 







JePe schrieb:


> ... so arbeitet Radio Moskau eben. Man behauptet etwas und waehlt dabei interpretationsfreudige Formulierungen, die, wenn der Schmuh dann irgendwann unvermeidlich auffliegt, etwas ganz anderes bedeutet haben sollen und von der Systempresse aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden.



Bist du der Propaganda deiner Nato-Pressestelle nicht endlich leid?
Nur weil dir Beiträge eines deutschen unabhängigen Online-Magazins nicht gefallen, bleibt es dennoch eine Unterstellung, es als ein russisches Magazin darzustellen!
Komme mit Fakten und nicht mit deinen Verschwörungstheorien!


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Mai 2016)

Noch mal Schlumpi auch wenn es nicht in dein Weltbild passt. An einem Großteil der Gefallenen Soldaten auf sowjetischer Seite hat die Sowjetunion mit Schuld.

Kein Befehlshaber schickt seine Soldaten ohne Ausrüstung/Waffe an die Front. 
Die Sowjetunion hat bewusst den Soldaten damit in den Tod geschickt. 

Niemand versucht hier Opfer zu verunglimpfen. Aber die Zeiten wo die Deutschen die Schuld alleine auf sich nehmen ohne es zu Hinterfragen sind vorbei. 

Auch wir deutschen sind ein stolzes Volk.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2016)

@Schlampi
Deutschland war schuld, dass die Politoffiziere der SU Truppen die sich zurück gezogen haben mit MGs niedergemäht haben oder ihre Jungs ins offene MG Feuer haben laufen, dass selbst SS Kommandeure erschrocken waren? 
An den Opfern war Hitlers Krieg schuld, an der enormen Höhe der sowjetischen Opfer waren sie maßgeblich mit Schuld.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

Ist das jetzt hier ein Weltkriegs Thread oder geht es noch mal wieder um die Ukraine?
Obwohl es da auch nichts neues gibt. Die Sache wird sich noch weitere Jahre hinziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2016)

Fest steht jedenfalls, dass Stalin recht hatte:
Alles, was über ein paar dutzend Tote hinaus geht ist Statistik und man kann sich offensichtlich so vortrefflich darüber streiten, wer diese nun gefälscht hat, dass echte Probleme darüber ignoriert werden


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Noch mal Schlumpi auch wenn es nicht in dein Weltbild passt. An einem Großteil der Gefallenen Soldaten auf sowjetischer Seite hat die Sowjetunion mit Schuld.
> 
> Kein Befehlshaber schickt seine Soldaten ohne Ausrüstung/Waffe an die Front.
> Die Sowjetunion hat bewusst den Soldaten damit in den Tod geschickt.
> ...





Sparanus schrieb:


> @Schlampi
> Deutschland war schuld, dass die Politoffiziere der SU Truppen die sich zurück gezogen haben mit MGs niedergemäht haben oder ihre Jungs ins offene MG Feuer haben laufen, dass selbst SS Kommandeure erschrocken waren?
> An den Opfern war Hitlers Krieg schuld, an der enormen Höhe der sowjetischen Opfer waren sie maßgeblich mit Schuld.




Egal, wie ihr hier auch weiter versucht,  Deutschlands an der Schuld am Krieg freizusprechen, ihr macht euch lächerlich!
Und nun soll auch neuerdings die SS so harmlos gewesen sein, es wird ja immer besser. 
Wer angreift, hat Schuld!
Ihr sagt damit eigentlich nur aus, dass ein Land das Recht hat, ein anderes Land zu überfallen, sofern es bessere Waffen besitzt und wenn dieses angegriffene Land sich wehrt, ist es Schuld. Wie Menschen-verachtend !!!
Die Sowjetunion hat um ihr Leben gekämpft und große Opfer erbracht, um die Deutschen aufzuhalten und uns von den Nazis zu befreien!

Aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit sollte man lernen, statt sie nach eigenen Wünschen umzumodelieren!
Wenn ihr stolz auf die Deutschen Nazis und Hitlerdeutschland sein wollt, dann tut ihr mir nur leid!

Wenn ihr stolz auf Deutschland sein wollt, dann sorgt dafür, dass wir mit deutschen Panzern nicht wieder an der Ostfront stehen und ein Land bedrohen, dass uns nichts getan hat!




> *Von deutschem Boden darf nie wieder Krieg ausgehen!
> *


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Mai 2016)

So eine Doppel Moral und das in einem Post. Was macht den Russland mit der Ukraine derzeit? Genau das was du uns vorwirfst gut zu heissen. Russland hat die bessere Militärtechnik als die Ukraine und maschiert illegal ein. Und die Ukraine soll das einfach so hinnehmen, ohne bei den Partnerländern um Hilfe zu bitten.

Gehe lieber zu deinem Freund Zar Wladimir den Gro(e)ssen(wahnsinnigen), und sag deine Mission ist gescheitert


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Mai 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> So eine Doppel Moral und das in einem Post. Was macht den Russland mit der Ukraine derzeit? Genau das was du uns vorwirfst gut zu heissen. Russland hat die bessere Militärtechnik als die Ukraine und maschiert illegal ein. Und die Ukraine soll das einfach so hinnehmen, ohne bei den Partnerländern um Hilfe zu bitten.



Der einzige Teil, in dem Russland einmarschiert ist, war die Krim und das geschah auf Bitten des demokratisch gewählten rechtmäßigen Präsidenten Janukowitsch, der verfassungswidrig und aktiv durch den Westen aus seinem Amt geputscht wurde.
In der Ostukraine ist die russische Armee nicht einmarschiert und ein ukrainisches Gericht in Kiew konnte auch keine russische Aggression feststellen.
In der Ostukraine kämpfen heute Freiwillige aus vielen verschiedenen Ländern der Welt (auch Deutsche!)

Im übrigen haben die ukrainischen Nazis auch schon aktiv in Tschetschenien gegen die russische Armee gekämpft. Nach deiner Logik müsste dann die Ukraine Russland überfallen haben. 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Gehe lieber zu deinem Freund Zar Wladimir den Gro(e)ssen(wahnsinnigen), und sag deine Mission ist gescheitert




Warum sollte ich das tun? Läuft doch für mich gerade super hier! 


Nein im Ernst, unterlasse doch zukünftig deine Unterstellungen und Verschwörungstheorien und werde hier nicht persönlich, nur weil dir die Argumente fehlen! Das wirkt peinlich!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2016)

> Egal, wie ihr hier auch weiter versucht, Deutschlands an der Schuld am Krieg freizusprechen, ihr macht euch lächerlich!


Wie blöd kann man sein?
Wenn du jetzt mal etwas lesen lernst, was ich geschrieben hab:


> _*An den Opfern war Hitlers Krieg schuld*, an der enormen Höhe der sowjetischen Opfer waren sie maßgeblich mit Schuld._





> Und nun soll auch neuerdings die SS so harmlos gewesen sein, es wird ja immer besser.


Und wo liest du das schon wieder?



> Wenn ihr stolz auf Deutschland sein wollt, dann sorgt dafür, dass wir mit deutschen Panzern nicht wieder an der Ostfront stehen und ein Land bedrohen, dass uns nichts getan hat!


Ja sicher, Russland hat uns nichts getan. Wie war das nochmal mit dem puschen von Rechtsextremen in Europa durch den Kreml?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion hatte Deutschland nicht angegriffen, im Gegenteil, sie haben alles getan, um einen Krieg zu verhindern!



Naja, man merkt schon zimlich deutlich was für ein geschichtsverklärter Typ du bist....  
Das einzige was die Sowjetunion getan hat ist sich selbst möglichst lange aus einer direkten Kriegsbeteiligung raus zu halten und noch möglichst viel eigenen Nutzen aus einem Krieg Hitlers mit dem Westen zu schlagen (Absteckung der Interessensphären im Osten und Einverleibung Ostpolens durch die UDSSR). Zu einer Verhinderung dieses Krieges hat Stalin ansonsten genau nichts beigetragen, ehr im Gegenteil, durch seinen Nichtangriffspakt hat er es Hitler sogar noch leichter gemacht...



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> "Die prinzipielle Zahl habe ich aber nicht in Frage gestellt," - Blödsinn!
> Natürlich hast du das und tust es noch immer!



Ach ich wusste garnicht das Deutschland was für die internen Säuberungen Stalins konnte und für die Toten von vor 1941? Daran sind also auch Deutsche Schuld, ja? Historiker sind sich heute zimlich sicher das Stalin mindestens Tote aus internen Säuberungen von 1940 / 41 (vor dem deutschen Angriff) mit in die Opferstatistiken der 27 Millionen Toten hat einfließen lassen.




schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Unterlasse also deine pietätslosen Unterstellungen!!!



Der einzige der hier momentan pietätslose Unterstellungen von sich gibt bist du, mit deinen geschmacklosen Andichtungen und eckligen Äußerungen.
Aber darauf werde ich auch nicht weiter eingehen da es zum einen scheinbar nichts bringt einem hoffnungslosen  Fall wie dir da etwas Differenz darlegen zu wollen und da es auch langsam zu weit vom Thema (Ukraine) abschweift.

Fakt ist abschließend, der Angriff des dritten Reichs auf die UDSSR und die Greultaten an deren Bewohnern waren ein Verbrechen, allerdings relativiert das Stalins verachtenswerte Taten und Handlungen an den eigenen Soldaten und Zivilisten, vor, während und nach dem Krieg aber in keinster Weise, den wie schon Nikita Chruschtschow nach desen tot festgestellt hat: "Stalin war ein Verbrecher am eigenen Volk und Land und kein Held der Sowjetunion!".



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Von deutschem Boden darf nie wieder Krieg ausgehen!*




Sollten sich andere Länder, von denen auch Russland nicht auszuschließen ist, vieleicht auch mal auf die Mütze schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (22. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie blöd kann man sein?
> Wenn du jetzt mal etwas lesen lernst, was ich geschrieben hab: _*An den Opfern war Hitlers Krieg schuld*, an der enormen Höhe der sowjetischen Opfer waren sie maßgeblich mit Schuld._
> 
> 
> Und wo liest du das schon wieder?


Waren die Juden auch maßgeblich daran Schuld, sie hätte ja nicht in die Gaskammern gehen brauchen???

Wenn jemand an den Opfern Schuld ist, kannst du ihn nicht gleichzeitig  freisprechen und jemand anderen die Schuld dafür zuweisen!

Die Sowjetischen Politoffiziere und nicht die Kommandeure haben laut deiner Aussage die Sowjetbürger in den Tot geschickt. Schon das allein klingt albern!
"dass selbst SS Kommandeure erschrocken waren?" - Wenn du damit nicht ausdrücken wolltest, dass die SS harmloser gewesen sein muss, hättest du das nicht erwähnt! 







Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja sicher, Russland hat uns nichts getan. Wie war das nochmal mit dem puschen von Rechtsextremen in Europa durch den Kreml?



Wie schade, dass man Russland nicht mehr den Kommunismus/Sozialismus vorwerfen kann!
Wirkt schon wieder lächerlich, Russland was mit Rechtsextremen vorzuwerfen, wo man selbst die Nazis so verteidigt und in Schutz nimmt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, man merkt schon zimlich deutlich was für ein geschichtsverklärter Typ du bist....
> Das einzige was die Sowjetunion getan hat ist sich selbst möglichst lange aus einer direkten Kriegsbeteiligung raus zu halten und noch möglichst viel eigenen Nutzen aus einem Krieg Hitlers mit dem Westen zu schlagen (Absteckung der Interessensphären im Osten und Einverleibung Ostpolens durch die UDSSR). Zu einer Verhinderung dieses Krieges hat Stalin ansonsten genau nichts beigetragen, ehr im Gegenteil, durch seinen Nichtangriffspakt hat er es Hitler sogar noch leichter gemacht...



Deutsch-sowjetischer Nichtangriffspakt – Wikipedia

Liest sich hier aber ganz anders!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ich wusste garnicht das Deutschland was für die internen Säuberungen Stalins konnte und für die Toten von vor 1941? Daran sind also auch Deutsche Schuld, ja? Historiker sind sich heute zimlich sicher das Stalin mindestens Tote aus internen Säuberungen von 1940 / 41 (vor dem deutschen Angriff) mit in die Opferstatistiken der 27 Millionen Toten hat einfließen lassen.


Hast du doch fein gelöst: 27 Millionen hat Stalin zu verantworten, also hat Deutschland keinen einzigen Sowjetbürger getötet. Du bist ein Genie!
Quelle?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier momentan pietätslose Unterstellungen von sich gibt bist du, mit deinen geschmacklosen Andichtungen und eckligen Äußerungen.
> Aber darauf werde ich auch nicht weiter eingehen da es zum einen scheinbar nichts bringt einem hoffnungslosen Fall wie dir da etwas Differenz darlegen zu wollen und da es auch langsam zu weit vom Thema (Ukraine) abschweift.


Soweit ich mich erinnere, ging es um deutsche Panzer an der Grenze zu Russland, aus denen du  Stalins Säuberungen gemacht hast und das obwohl du ja nicht von der Ukraine abschweifen wolltest. 
Verbrechen zu verharmlosen, statt sich auf Fakten zu beziehen, keine Fakten zu bringen, die Kompetenz des MGFA anzuzweifeln, obwohl du keine Ahnung hast, auf welche Grundlage sie ihre Daten erforscht und erstellt haben, aber davon ausgehst, dass da sämtliche Opfer Stalins, die es je gab mit hineingerechnet wurden, klassifizieren dich natürlich, über andere zu urteilen! Ich kann solche Worte von dir eigentlich nur als Lob auffassen!
Was sind ecklige Äußerungen? Beispiele dafür?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fakt ist abschließend, der Angriff des dritten Reichs auf die UDSSR und die Greultaten an deren Bewohnern waren ein Verbrechen, allerdings relativiert das Stalins verachtenswerte Taten und Handlungen an den eigenen Soldaten und Zivilisten, vor, während und nach dem Krieg aber in keinster Weise, den wie schon Nikita Chruschtschow nach desen tot festgestellt hat: "Stalin war ein Verbrecher am eigenen Volk und Land und kein Held der Sowjetunion!".


Niemand hat hier Stalins Taten relativiert und niemand lastet Stalins Taten vor und nach dem Krieg den Deutschen an!
Es geht um die Taten im Krieg und die hat Deutschland laut Kausalität zu verantworten. Sie dienten dazu Deutschland abzuwehren, was  ohne Deutschlands Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Sowjetunion nicht nötig gewesen wäre und was die Sowjetunion ohne diese grausame Härte nie geschafft hätte. Die Frage bleibt trotzdem: Wie viele Leben Stalin damit unter der Zivilbevölkerung retten konnte und wie viel Greuel eine Niederlage der Sowjetunion gebracht hätte.... Gaskammern im ganzen Land?
Kennst du die Bedeutung des Wortes *Vernichtung*?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollten sich andere Länder, von denen auch Russland nicht auszuschließen ist, vieleicht auch mal auf die Mütze schreiben.



Russland wollte von Deutschland aus Krieg führen? Wie denn? Sie sind doch aus Deutschland abgezogen. Schon vergessen?


----------



## Seeefe (22. Mai 2016)

Befehl Nr. 227 – Wikipedia


Und man geht heute sogar davon aus, hätte Deutschland die Russen nicht angegriffen, hätten die Russen selbst den Krieg mit Deutschland begonnen. Es war nur die Frage wer es zuerst macht. 


Aber ist ja eigentlich auch vollkommen egal, einzig was beide gemeinsam haben ist, den 2WK begonnen zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2016)

> Wenn jemand an den Opfern Schuld ist, kannst du ihn nicht gleichzeitig freisprechen und jemand anderen die Schuld dafür zuweisen!


Wie kann man nur so behämmert sein das nicht zu verstehen?
Wenn du Soldaten ohne Waffen an die Front schickst bist du auch Schuld, dass die sterben.
Wenn du die Feuerwehr ohne Pressluftatmer in ein brennendes Haus schickst, bist du auch dafür verantwortlich, wenn denen was passiert.



> "dass selbst SS Kommandeure erschrocken waren?" - Wenn du damit nicht ausdrücken wolltest, dass die SS harmloser gewesen sein muss, hättest du das nicht erwähnt!


Es ging um die Behandlung der eigenen Truppe.


> Wirkt schon wieder lächerlich, Russland was mit Rechtsextremen vorzuwerfen, wo man selbst die Nazis so verteidigt und in Schutz nimmt.


St. Petersburg: Russland heisst Europas Rechtsextreme willkommen | ZEIT ONLINE

Aber du kapierst ja nicht, dass mehr als eine Seite Schuld haben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Der einzige Teil, in dem Russland einmarschiert ist, war die Krim und das geschah auf Bitten des demokratisch gewählten rechtmäßigen Präsidenten Janukowitsch, der verfassungswidrig und aktiv durch den Westen aus seinem Amt geputscht wurde.



Falsch. Und damit beziehe ich mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf "Putsch" und "durch den Westen" auch wenn das nichts weiter als Unterstellungen sind), sondern auf "rechtmäßig". Präsident der Krim war er zu diesem Zeitpunkt nämlich weder gemäß ukrainischem Parlament noch gemäß der putinschen Krimmärchen.


----------



## schlumpi13 (24. Mai 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Befehl Nr. 227 – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Und man geht heute sogar davon aus, hätte Deutschland die Russen nicht angegriffen, hätten die Russen selbst den Krieg mit Deutschland begonnen. Es war nur die Frage wer es zuerst macht.
> ...






			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pr%C3%A4ventivkriegsthese schrieb:
			
		

> Als *Präventivkriegs-* oder *Präventivschlagthese*, auch *Präventivkriegslegende*,[SUP][1][/SUP] wird die Behauptung bezeichnet, der deutsche Angriff auf die Sowjetunion am 22. Juni 1941 habe einen bevorstehenden sowjetischen Angriff auf das Deutsche Reich verhindert. Er sei daher kein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg, sondern ein vomKriegsvölkerrecht gedeckter Präventivschlag gewesen.[SUP][2][/SUP] Die Rote Armee sei im Frühjahr und Sommer 1941 für einen Angriff aufgestellt und dieser sei beabsichtigt gewesen.
> 
> Diese These hatten Fachhistoriker in den 1960er Jahren entkräftet. 1985 wurde sie erneut publiziert; neue Dokumentenfunde wurden seit 1990 zeitweise auch in der Geschichtswissenschaft diskutiert. Durch internationalen Forschungsaustausch wurde die These bis 1997 nochmals widerlegt. *Sie gilt als Hauptbestandteil des Geschichtsrevisionismus im deutschen Rechtsextremismus, der auf die Relativierung oder Leugnung der Kriegsschuld und Verbrechen NS-Deutschlands zielt.[SUP][3][/SUP]*


 








Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so behämmert sein das nicht zu verstehen?
> Wenn du Soldaten ohne Waffen an die Front schickst bist du auch Schuld, dass die sterben.
> Wenn du die Feuerwehr ohne Pressluftatmer in ein brennendes Haus schickst, bist du auch dafür verantwortlich, wenn denen was passiert.
> 
> ...




Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du traurig bist, dass Deutschland damals ihren Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Sowjetunion nicht gewonnen hat.
Das gibt dir aber nicht das Recht, die Schuld die Deutschland als Angreifer/Vernichter hat, auf die Sowjetunion zu übertragen!

Deutsche Soldaten haben Millionen Sowjetbürger getötet.. Gerade an den vielen Millionen getöteter Zivilisten erkennt man, dass es den Deutschen egal war, ob ihre Opfer nun Waffen zur Verteidigung hatten oder nicht! Du versuchst uns hier schon wieder mitzuteilen, dass sich ein Opfer nur dann wehren darf, wenn es eine Waffe hat. 

Eigentlich hätte man hier im Thread den Angriffs-und Vernichtungskrieg und solch feiges Morden verurteilen müssen, statt über ein Land herzuziehen, dass sich gegen eine solche millitärische Übermacht selbst mit leeren Händen zur Wehr gesetzt hat!




Sparanus schrieb:


> St. Petersburg: Russland heisst Europas Rechtsextreme willkommen | ZEIT ONLINE.



*Das ist dein ultimativer Beweis dafür, dass Russland Rechtsextreme puscht???

*... Menschen und Rechtsextreme Parteien, die im Europaparlament sitzen, dort ständig Reden halten dürfen und von europäischen Steuergeldern auch noch bezahlt werden???
Hat Putin oder die russische Regierung diese Menschen nach Russland eingeladen??? Nein!
Sollte es nicht eher heißen: Brüssel puscht Rechtsextreme?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch. Und damit beziehe ich mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf "Putsch" und "durch den Westen" auch wenn das nichts weiter als Unterstellungen sind), sondern auf "rechtmäßig". Präsident der Krim war er zu diesem Zeitpunkt nämlich weder gemäß ukrainischem Parlament noch gemäß der putinschen Krimmärchen.




Tja ruyven, schon irgendwie blöd, dass du deine politischen Sichtweisen nicht mehr so wie damals anderen aufzwingen kannst! 
Dass du deine Sichtweisen auch nicht ändern möchtest, obwohl sie seit so langer Zeit überholt sind und selbst Porschenko schon öffentlich von einem Putsch an Janukowitsch sprach, du nach eigenen Aussagen, Quellen und Beweise zu diesen Thema weder öffnest noch sichtest und die Verfassung der Ukraine für dich bedeutungslos ist, zeugt einfach nur von Ignoranz.

Janukowitsch war Präsident der Krim???  Was für ein Blödsinn! Informiere dich bitte!


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2016)

Schlumpi die Sowjetunion war an Mensch und Material überlegen...


----------



## Andregee (24. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich trägt die rote Armee / Stalin eine Mitschuld an den hohen Opferzahlen, oder wer hat teile der russischen Soldateska ohne Waffe Richtung Front geschickt, die Deutschen?
> Genauso tragen die Sowjets Schuld an den Toten die bei gescheiterten Angriffen den Rückzug angetreten haben und an den eigenen Linien von Komissaren per MG wegen "Feigheit" niedergemäht wurden, oder nach dem Krieg, weil sie während des Krieges statt zu sterben sich den Deutschen ergeben haben in sibirischen Gulags umgekommen sind, wo sie wegen Vaterlandsverrat und angeblicher Spionage für den Feind reingesteckt wurden.
> 
> Das waren alles bewust begangene Verbrechen an den eigenen Soldaten / den eigenen Landsleuten.



Welche Alternativen waren denn vorhanden? Wären genug Waffen vorhanden gewesen, hätte man sicher jeden Soldaten damit ausgerüstet, ganz einfach schon, weil damit die Erfolgsquote signifikant gestiegen wäre. Genauso war der massive Einsatz von humaner Substanz ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste der einzige Weg, der Niederlage zu entgehen. Man sah sich quasi dazu gezwungen, in Anbetracht der Ausgangslage und an dieser trug man sicher dank einseitigem Angriff Deutschlands sicher keine Verantwortung. Man hätte natürlich weniger nur bewaffnete Soldaten in den Kampf schicken und die Front zwangsweise weiter ins Landesinnere Rücken lassen können, bis zum Zeitpunkt der Kapitulation  nur um dann weitaus größere Menschenmassen in Internierungslagern zu verlieren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Janukowitsch war Präsident der Krim???  Was für ein Blödsinn!



Stimmt, das ist Kaese. Richtig ist, dass bis zum 27. Februar 2014 Anatolij Mohiljow Ministerpraesident der Autonomen Republik Krim war. An diesem Tag wurde er abgesetzt und durch Sergei Aksjonow von der Partei Russische Einheit ersetzt.

Richtig ist auch, dass am 27. Februar nur solche Abgeordnete anwesend waren, die - aber das ist sicher nur Zufall -  vom Gewinner der Abstimmung eingeladen waren. Sie wurden vor dem Betreten des Gebaeudes durchsucht, mussten ihre Mobiltelefone abgeben und haben dann, obwohl die dafuer erforderliche Mindestzahl von 51 anwesenden stimmberechtigten Abgeordneten nicht erfuellt war, im Beisein von Schwerbewaffneten das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle gemacht.

Aber ein Putsch ist eben nur dann ein Putsch, wenn die falschen gewinnen, gelle?


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Mai 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen waren denn vorhanden?



Ganz einfach. Nicht die eigenen  Soldaten umbringen, welche vor der Übermacht von der Front zurück geflüchtet sind. Aber dafür gab es sicherlich auch keine Alternative, richtig?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Das alles ist eine sehr verzwickte Situation, Russland und die Ukraine zoffen sich und ein Haufen anderer Gruppen mit anderen Interessen mischen sich ein.
Es ist einfach dreist, wie weit Putin gehen kann, ohne dass er zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.
Naja, in der Welt regieren die Stärkeren und da hat die Ukraine die schlechteste Position, ohne komplett selber Schuld zu sein, da sieht man mal wieder wie ein Präsident ein ganzes Land zerstören kann!


----------



## JePe (25. Mai 2016)

Gefangenenaustausch - Ukrainische Pilotin frei

Russland und die Ukraine haben heute die wegen Mordes zu 22 Jahren Straflager verurteilte Pilotin Sawtschenko gegen zwei russische Soldaten Urlauber ausgetauscht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2016)

Wieso war sie überhaupt in russischer Gefangenschaft?
Ich dachte immer, dass die Russen überhaupt nicht an dem Konflikt beteiligt sind und es nur ein paar russische Soldaten gibt, die in der Ost Ukraine ihren Urlaub verbringen?
Demnach müsste sie ja die Gefangene der Separatisten sein.
Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist Kaese. Richtig ist, dass bis zum 27. Februar 2014 Anatolij Mohiljow Ministerpraesident der Autonomen Republik Krim war. An diesem Tag wurde er abgesetzt und durch Sergei Aksjonow von der Partei Russische Einheit ersetzt.



Und trotzdem verbreitet ein gewisser Schlumpfi13 in seiner absolut uneingeschränkt freien Meinungsäußerung, dass ein amtierender Präsident Poroschenko Putin auf die Krim gerufen hätte...
Strange. Man könnte fast den Eindruck erwecken, dass die Wahrheit hier im Tagestakt nicht nur gebogen, sondern zerbrochen, kleingemalen und neu gemalt wird.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso war sie überhaupt in russischer Gefangenschaft?
> Ich dachte immer, dass die Russen überhaupt nicht an dem Konflikt beteiligt sind und es nur ein paar russische Soldaten gibt, die in der Ost Ukraine ihren Urlaub verbringen?
> Demnach müsste sie ja die Gefangene der Separatisten sein.
> Hab ich da was verpasst?



Laut Russland wurde sie auf russischem Territorium aufgegriffen (wie sie dahin gekommen sein soll ist mir auch ein Rätsel - wir können ja mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass der äußert friedliebende Herr Putin seine Grenzen zu einem Kriegsgebiet sorgfältigst kontrolliert, um die eigenen Bürger zu schützen und Waffenschmuggel zu verhindern ) und da sie als Pilotin angeblich an der Tötung russischer Staatsbürger (Urlauber, etc.) beteiligt war, vor Gericht gestellt. Irgendwie muss es den russischen Behörden sogar gelungen sein, zweifelsfreie Beweise aus Gebieten zu beziehen, in denen sie keine Befugnisse haben, nach eigenen Aussagen nicht aktiv sind und in denen es auch keine funktioniernde Polizei gibt, mit denen sie zusammen arbeiten könnten.
Laut ihrer eigenen Aussage wurde sie in der Ukraine von Separatisten verschleppt, nach Russland gebracht und dort vor ein Scheintribunal gestellt.


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. Mai 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist Kaese. Richtig ist, dass bis zum 27. Februar 2014 Anatolij Mohiljow Ministerpraesident der Autonomen Republik Krim war. An diesem Tag wurde er abgesetzt und durch Sergei Aksjonow von der Partei Russische Einheit ersetzt.
> 
> Richtig ist auch, dass am 27. Februar nur solche Abgeordnete anwesend waren, die - aber das ist sicher nur Zufall -  vom Gewinner der Abstimmung eingeladen waren. Sie wurden vor dem Betreten des Gebaeudes durchsucht, mussten ihre Mobiltelefone abgeben und haben dann, obwohl die dafuer erforderliche Mindestzahl von 51 anwesenden stimmberechtigten Abgeordneten nicht erfuellt war, im Beisein von Schwerbewaffneten das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle gemacht.



Tja, deine Aussage widerspricht der Aussage des Spiegels und deren Quelle (Nachrichtenagentur Unian) ist ganz sicher nicht Russland-freundlich. Da muss also schon mehr von dir kommen! *Aber ich bin da ganz offen!*


			
				http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/krise-in-der-ukraine-krim-referendum-droht-ukraine-zu-spalten-a-956134.html schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Medienberichten waren die Mehrheiten bei den hinter verschlossenen Türen stattfindenden Abstimmungen im Parlament deutlich: 61 von 64 anwesenden Abgeordneten stimmten der Nachrichtenagentur Unian zufolge für das Referendum über den Status der Krim. 55 Abgeordnete votierten demnach für die Absetzung der bisherigen, eigentlich ebenfalls prorussischen Regierung. Insgesamt sitzen 100 Abgeordnete im Regionalparlament.
> "Durch die verfassungswidrige Machtübernahme in der Ukraine von radikalen Nationalisten und mit Unterstützung bewaffneter Banden sind Friede und Ruhe auf der Krim gefährdet", sagte eine Parlamentssprecherin.



Man hielt sich an die Verfassung der Ukraine:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ernennung Aksjonows zum Ministerpräsidenten der Autonomen Republik Krim wurde von der Übergangsregierung in Kiew als unrechtmäßig eingestuft,[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP] wohingegen nach Angaben der Autonomieregierung in Simferopol der Vorsitzende des Obersten Rates (Werchowna Rada) der Krim Wladimir Konstantinow mit dem bisherigen ukrainischen Staatspräsidenten Janukowytsch telefonisch vereinbart haben soll, dass Sergei Aksjonow zum neuen Vorsitzenden des Ministerrates der Krim ernannt werde.[SUP][21][/SUP] Nach Artikel 37 der Verfassung der Ukraine wird der Vorsitzende des Ministerrates durch den Sprecher des Parlaments der Krim (das ist der Vorsitzende des Obersten Rates) ernannt, wobei diese Ernennung in Übereinstimmung mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten erfolgt. Anschließend wird die Ernennung durch das Parlament der autonomen Krimrepublik gebilligt.[SUP][15][/SUP]



Werden bei uns eigentlich keine Parlamentsgebäude geschützt?
Da du von "Schwerbewaffneten" spichst und damit den Eindruck erweckst, als sei das etwas außergewöhnliches, müsste unsere arme Frau Merkel ja total schutzlos sein!
Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass sie bei uns in Berlin gut bewacht und geschützt wird. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass es überall auf der Welt normal ist, dass man aus gegebenen Anlass den Schutz auch erhöht. 


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Am 25. Februar kam es zu gewalttätigen Zusammenstößen zwischen proukrainisch eingestellten Krimtataren und prorussischen Demonstranten vor dem Parlamentsgebäude in Simferopol, in dem, nach Medienberichten, das Parlament bereits über den Verbleib der Autonomen Republik Krim in der Ukraine entscheiden wollte.[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP]


Das Abgeben der Mobiltelefone muss ein herber Schlag für die NSA oder wer immer da lauschen wollte, gewesen sein! Klar, dass "wir" uns darüber aufregen. 
Vor über 20 Jahren in Deutschland:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich mit Willy Wimmer über sensible Themen unterhielt, habe er gerne gewarnt: „Vorsicht, der CIA hört mit.“ Handys sollten in einen Kühlschrank gelegt werden. Nur so könne verhindert werden, dass jemand über die Mobiltelefone das Gespräch verfolge. Er sei deswegen nicht sonderlich ernst genommen worden, seine amerikakritische Haltung war bekannt. Am 26. Oktober 2013 während der Handy-Affäre um Kanzlerin Angela Merkel kommentierte die Frankfurter Rundschau: „Jetzt sind die Zeiten des Spotts vorbei.“[SUP][44][/SUP]






JePe schrieb:


> Aber ein Putsch ist eben nur dann ein Putsch, wenn die falschen gewinnen, gelle?


Wenn du das sagst!








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und trotzdem verbreitet ein gewisser Schlumpfi13 in seiner absolut uneingeschränkt freien Meinungsäußerung, dass ein amtierender Präsident Poroschenko Putin auf die Krim gerufen hätte...


Sollte es nicht immer noch* meine* Meinungsäußerung sein *und nicht deine*, die du hier* àls meine Meinung* verkaufst?

Ich schrieb:


> schlumpi13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der einzige Teil, in dem Russland einmarschiert ist, war die Krim und das geschah auf Bitten des demokratisch gewählten rechtmäßigen Präsidenten Janukowitsch, der verfassungswidrig und aktiv durch den Westen aus seinem Amt geputscht wurde.....
> ...



*Ist dir das Einhalten der Forensregeln nicht mehr wichtig?*


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Verleumdung* bedeutet im deutschen Strafrecht, dass jemand über eine Person ehrverletzende Behauptungen aufstellt, obwohl dieser weiß, dass die Behauptungen unwahr sind. Die Strafvorschrift lautet gem.§ 187 Strafgesetzbuchs:
> Gesetzestext:
> _Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._








ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Strange. Man könnte fast den Eindruck erwecken, dass die Wahrheit hier im Tagestakt nicht nur gebogen, sondern zerbrochen, kleingemalen und neu gemalt wird.



So viel Selbstkritik hätte ich dir niemals zugetraut!


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> *Verleumdung* bedeutet im deutschen Strafrecht, dass jemand über eine Person ehrverletzende Behauptungen aufstellt, obwohl dieser weiß, dass die Behauptungen unwahr sind. Die Strafvorschrift lautet gem.§ 187 Strafgesetzbuchs:
> Gesetzestext:...



Das muss grade von der Person kommen die in dieser Hinsicht scheinbar selbst ein Meister ist.


----------



## JePe (28. Mai 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Tja, deine Aussage widerspricht der Aussage des Spiegels und deren Quelle (Nachrichtenagentur Unian) ist ganz sicher nicht Russland-freundlich. Da muss also schon mehr von dir kommen! *Aber ich bin da ganz offen!*



Gerne:

_Die Abstimmungen waren nicht oeffentlich, Zutritt erhielten nur Abgeordnete, die von Aksjonow eingeladen wurden. Sie wurden durchsucht und mussten ihre Mobiltelefone abgeben. Waehrend der Sitzung waren Bewaffnete mit Raketenwerfern im Saal. Nach Recherchen des Aftenposten waren mit nur 36 Abgeordneten zu wenige Abstimmungsberechtigte anwesend, um das Quorum von 51 Mitgliedern fuer die Beschlussfaehigkeit zu erfuellen. Es wurden Stimmen von Parlamentsmitgliedern gezaehlt, die nicht anwesend waren. Dies betreffe mindestens 10 der abgegebenen Stimmen, fuer die aus dem Safe des Parlaments entwendete Duplikate der Stimmkarten verwendet worden seien. Manche Abgeordnete, deren Stimmen registriert wurden, waren nicht einmal in Simferopol._

Eine lupenrein demokratische Wahl also; initiiert und gewonnen von einer dubiosen Figur, deren Partei bei der letzten ordentlichen Wahl nicht einmal den Einzug ins Parlament geschafft hat. Was aber gewiss allein daran lag, dass sie nicht angemessen beschuetzt wurde.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Werden bei uns eigentlich keine Parlamentsgebäude geschützt?
> Da du von "Schwerbewaffneten" spichst und damit den Eindruck erweckst, als sei das etwas außergewöhnliches, müsste unsere arme Frau Merkel ja total schutzlos sein!



An Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen, aber mit Raketenwerfern im Plenarsaal des Bundestages erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht. Aber vermutlich sass ich einfach unguenstig.



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das Abgeben der Mobiltelefone muss ein herber Schlag für die NSA oder wer immer da lauschen wollte, gewesen sein! Klar, dass "wir" uns darüber aufregen.



Oh, ein bisschen Amerika-Bashing in einem Thread, in dem es um die Ukraine geht. Wie originell und noch dazu subtil.

Waeren die Telefone nicht eingezogen worden, gaebe es heute vielleicht Bilder. So muessen wir glauben, was uns hinterher vom Gewinner der Wahl erzaehlt wurde.

Und zum Schluss:

Wer immer wieder dasselbe sagt, hat Recht.

In diesem Sinne - husch, zurueck auf die Ignoreliste und noch viel Spass beim Aufdecken von Weltverschwoerungen unter amerikanischer, zionistischer, NATO- oder was-auch-immer fuer einer Fuehrung.


----------



## schlumpi13 (30. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das muss grade von der Person kommen die in dieser Hinsicht scheinbar selbst ein Meister ist.



Ich bitte dich: Wer von uns beiden hatte gerade Urlaub?
Aber wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Beiträgen hast, dann wende dich an die Moderation und schreibe hier nicht off topic.





JePe schrieb:


> Gerne:
> 
> _Die Abstimmungen waren nicht oeffentlich, Zutritt erhielten nur Abgeordnete, die von Aksjonow eingeladen wurden. Sie wurden durchsucht und mussten ihre Mobiltelefone abgeben. Waehrend der Sitzung waren Bewaffnete mit Raketenwerfern im Saal. Nach Recherchen des Aftenposten waren mit nur 36 Abgeordneten zu wenige Abstimmungsberechtigte anwesend, um das Quorum von 51 Mitgliedern fuer die Beschlussfaehigkeit zu erfuellen. Es wurden Stimmen von Parlamentsmitgliedern gezaehlt, die nicht anwesend waren. Dies betreffe mindestens 10 der abgegebenen Stimmen, fuer die aus dem Safe des Parlaments entwendete Duplikate der Stimmkarten verwendet worden seien. Manche Abgeordnete, deren Stimmen registriert wurden, waren nicht einmal in Simferopol._.




Den Aussagen dieser Zeitung würde ich natürlich vollkommen vertrauen! Alles für die Quote und den Gewinn! 


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aftenposten schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl in den 1930er Jahren in der Aftenposten immer wieder kritisch vor den Gefahren der Nazi-Bewegung in Deutschland gewarnt wurde, tendierte die Zeitung am Ende des Jahrzehnts eher zu nazifreundlichen Artikeln. Während der Besetzung durch das Deutsche Reich schließlich wurde Aftenposten zu einem Organ der kollaborierenden Partei Nasjonal Samling unter Vidkun Quisling umfunktioniert. Es bestand eine Zensur, alle Meinungsbeiträge mussten vorab vom norwegischen Reichskommissar Josef Terboven geprüft werden.[SUP][5]
> [/SUP]Nach dem Krieg gab es erbitterte Diskussionen um die Rolle der mit den Nazis kollaborierenden Zeitungen wie des _Aftenposten und auch Prozesse gegen Redakteure wegen Landesverrat. Die Ausgleichszahlungen, die Zeitungen wie die Aftenposten oder die Morgenposten schließlich, teilweise erst nach Gerichtsverhandlungen Ende der 1940er Jahre, zahlen mussten, standen in keinem Verhältnis zu ihren Einnahmen während der Besatzungszeit. Die Historikerin Guri Hjeltnes sagte zu diesen damals geheimgehaltenen Gewinnen in einer späteren Studie über diese Zeit: „Die Hölle wäre losgebrochen, wären diese Zahlen schon Ende der vierziger Jahre bekannt geworden.“[SUP][6][/SUP]_









JePe schrieb:


> Eine lupenrein demokratische Wahl also; initiiert und gewonnen von einer dubiosen Figur, deren Partei bei der letzten ordentlichen Wahl nicht einmal den Einzug ins Parlament geschafft hat. Was aber gewiss allein daran lag, dass sie nicht angemessen beschuetzt wurde.
> .


Wenn du das sagst!
Liegt das daran, dass "der Falsche" die Wahl gewonnen hat?
Ich kenne ein Land, wo ein Kandidat die Wahl verlor und trotzdem Präsident wurde! 
Ich kenne ein anderes Land, wo die erforderlichen Stimmen nachgewiesen nicht erreicht wurden und der Westen diese Regierung mit Freuden anerkannt hat.




JePe schrieb:


> An Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen, aber mit Raketenwerfern im Plenarsaal des Bundestages erinnere ich mich beim besten Willen nicht. Aber vermutlich sass ich einfach unguenstig..


Na dann kennst du dich ja bestens aus. Gab es eine Sicherheitsschleuse oder wurdest du  nicht kontrolliert?
Man sollte sich nicht nur den Wikipedia Artikel, sondern immer auch die Quelle der Aussage anschauen. Im Gebäude zu sein, bedeutet nicht, im Plenarsaal zu sein, aber dann hätte man ja nichts zu kritisieren! Ups! 




JePe schrieb:


> Oh, ein bisschen Amerika-Bashing in einem Thread, in dem es um die Ukraine geht. Wie originell und noch dazu subtil..


Ich habe Amerika  überhaupt nicht erwähnt, erstaunlich, was du dir aus "NSA _ oder wer immer da lauschen wollte" erdichtest. Und falls du uns jetzt damit mitteilen wolltest, dass die USA, als eines der hauptbeteiligten Länder am Ukrainekonflikt, nicht mehr erwähnt werden darf, dann lassen wir doch einfach alle anderen Länder weg und reden* nur *von der Ukraine. Dann ist die Krim hier auch kein Thema!_




JePe schrieb:


> Waeren die Telefone nicht eingezogen worden, gaebe es heute vielleicht Bilder. So muessen wir glauben, was uns hinterher vom Gewinner der Wahl erzaehlt wurde..



Da du doch im letzten Beitrag von Putsch sprachst....
Ich habe noch nie von einem Putsch gehört, bei dem das Opfer (sofern es noch am leben war) sich nicht über diesen Putsch beschwert hätte.

Würde man Telefone nicht anzapfen und abhören, gäbe es auch keinen Grund, Telefone in solchen Sitzungen zu verbieten. (Kausalität) Oder seit wann darf man keine Gegenmaßnahmen gegen Spionage treffen?







JePe schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne - husch, zurueck auf die Ignoreliste und noch viel Spass beim Aufdecken von Weltverschwoerungen unter amerikanischer, zionistischer, NATO- oder was-auch-immer fuer einer Fuehrung.



Wenn du Aussagen triffst, die du nicht beweisen kannst, sind das dann keine Verschwörungstheorien, weil du diese Aussagen getätigt hast?
Niemand zwingt dich dazu, in diesem Thread zu schreiben. Da du das aber machen möchtest, wird deine imaginäre Ignorliste zum Witz, da dir das Ignorieren immer dann einfällt, wenn du deine gemachten Aussagen auch beweisen oder Fragen dazu beantworten musst. 
Wie lange verbietest du dir diesmal den Mund?


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Juni 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Es wäre von Vorteil, nicht einfach irgendwelche Wortgruppen aneinanderzureihen, sondern damit auch deinen Ausführungen einen Sinn zu geben!
> 
> Die Ethnie Ukrainer gab es nicht. Die Ukrainer sind eine Erfindung des Deutschen Reiches.
> 
> ...



Bla Bla Bla... viel besser kann man deinen Quatsch den du da von dir haust nicht unterstreichen. Ich will jetzt auch nicht weiter auf deine sinnlose Argumentation eingehen weil es anscheinend Nosens ist mit dir überhaupt zu diskutieren,  aber das sollte deinen unglaublichen Wissenslücken etwas Abhilfe verschaffen ( nurAchtung! das ist keine Propaganda aber vlt trotzdem etwas für dich  ) : Holodomor – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

Ja Gott bisschen Hungerkrise vor 70-80 Jahren. 

Und nun?


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja Gott bisschen Hungerkrise vor 70-80 Jahren.
> 
> Und nun?



Wieso wundert es nicht sonderlich dass eine solch überlegte und feine Aussage ausgerechnet von dir kommt ...  Um die 3 mio Tote durch gezielte Systematik, bin ja kein Spezialist aber vlt ist es gerade desswegen zumindest erwähnenswert ? ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieso wundert es nicht sonderlich dass eine solch überlegte und feine Aussage ausgerechnet von dir kommt ...  Um die 3 mio Tote durch gezielte Systematik, bin ja kein Spezialist aber vlt ist es gerade desswegen zumindest erwähnenswert ? ...



Und in welchem Zusammenhang?

Es geht doch um *aktuelle* Entwicklungen. Was ist jetzt an 3 Mio Hungertoten vor 70-80 Jahren so relevant?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juni 2016)

Was haben dann eventuelle aktuelle Stationierung von Westlichen (deutschen) Panzern mit damals zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Was haben dann eventuelle aktuelle Stationierung von Westlichen (deutschen) Panzern mit damals zu tun?



Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Magst du das bitte weiter ausführen für mich?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juni 2016)

Ich bin jetzt zu faul für dich das zu suchen, aber in diesem Thread wurde gegen eine Unterstützung seitens des Westens moniert mit dem Argument Was deutsche Panzer vor 70 Jahren angestellt haben will dort keiner mehr. 

Anscheinend gilt dies nur für den Westen. Was der Russe vor 70 Jahren in der Ukraine gemacht hat ist dann nicht so schlimm und hat ja mit der aktuellen Sache nichts zu tun?

Doppelmoral ok hör dir trapsen


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zu faul für dich das zu suchen, aber in diesem Thread wurde gegen eine Unterstützung seitens des Westens moniert mit dem Argument Was deutsche Panzer vor 70 Jahren angestellt haben will dort keiner mehr.
> 
> Anscheinend gilt dies nur für den Westen. Was der Russe vor 70 Jahren in der Ukraine gemacht hat ist dann nicht so schlimm und hat ja mit der aktuellen Sache nichts zu tun?
> 
> Doppelmoral ok hör dir trapsen


Dann solltest du diesen Einwand auch an die Person richten, die so argumentiert hat.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juni 2016)

Wieso du hast doch auch da nicht gesagt das es damals war und mit heute nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wieso du hast doch auch da nicht gesagt das es damals war und mit heute nichts zu tun hat


Und? Hab ich das Argument mit den Panzern irgendwo verwendet?

Und meine Aussage stimmt doch. Was habe 3 Mio. Hungertote mit heute zu tun?


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und? Hab ich das Argument mit den Panzern irgendwo verwendet?
> 
> Und meine Aussage stimmt doch. Was habe 3 Mio. Hungertote mit heute zu tun?



Tja, für diejenigen die aus Geschichte etwas gelernt haben hat Geschichte auch immer was mit heute zu tun. Der Holodomor ist aus dem Grund auch heute noch traurig weil Russland bis heute die Ukraine nicht als souveränen Staat sieht sondern weiterhin als direkte Einflusszone/Eigentum, es ist also seit 100 Jahren"aktuell" dass die Ukraine kein souveräner Staat sein darf. Ich glaube darum geht es doch in diesem ganzen Thread hier, um eine Ukraine im Abwehrkrieg des russischen Regimes. Betrachten wir heute das russische Regime unter Putin und vergleichen wir es zur "Geschichte", stellen wir auch zwangsläufig fest dass es immer mehr der Sovietunion ähnelt. Die Methoden, die Sprache, die Propaganda... man stellt also fest dass Russland nach seiner Wiedererstärkung ganz klar in alte Muster und globale Ambitionen fällt oder einfach da weiter macht wo die Sovietunion aufhörte Wir sehen uns also heute, einem im Grunde altem Problem herausgefordert, einem machtgungrigem Kreml.

Es ist nötig Geschichte zu kennen um die heutige Entwicklung nachzuvollziehen. 

PS: 3 mio Hungertote durch gezieltes Verhungern würde ich nicht als "ein bisscheln Hungernot" bezeichnen wie du das so ungeniert ausdrückst. Deine Aussage stimmt demnach kein bisschen, so wie fast jede wie sie ich lese... desswegen übrigens wundert nichts mehr was von dir kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Tja, für diejenigen die aus Geschichte etwas gelernt haben hat Geschichte auch immer was mit heute zu tun.



Richtig. Nur wird dieses Recht in diesem Thread nicht jedem zugestanden.

Historische Vergleiche der Contra-Russland-Fraktion werden geduldet, bei historischen Vergleichen der Pro-Russland-Fraktion wird immer gleich Off-Topic geschrien.

Wobei ich den lautesten Schreihals diesbezüglich lange nicht mehr gesehen habe.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Holodomor ist aus dem Grund auch heute noch traurig weil Russland bis heute die Ukraine nicht als souveränen Staat sieht sondern weiterhin als direkte Einflusszone/Eigentum, es ist also seit 100 Jahren"aktuell" dass die Ukraine kein souveräner Staat sein darf.



1) Als der Holodomor geschah, war die Ukraine auch kein souveräner Staat, sondern ein Unionsrepublik der Sowjetunion.

2) Natürlich betrachtet Russland die Ukraine als souveränen Staat. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube darum geht es doch in diesem ganzen Thread hier, um eine Ukraine im Abwehrkrieg des russischen Regimes.



Es geht eher darum, dass in der Ukraine ein gewaltsamer Putsch gegen den rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten stattgefunden hat und Russland im Interesse seiner Sicherheit, insbesondere in Bezug auf den Marinestützpunkt Sewastopol, reagiert hat.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Betrachten wir heute das russische Regime unter Putin und vergleichen wir es zur "Geschichte", stellen wir auch zwangsläufig fest dass es immer mehr der Sovietunion ähnelt.



Russland Regime nennen und den Putsch in der Ukraine mit keinem Wort erwähnen. Nennt man wohl Realsatire. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Methoden, die Sprache, die Propaganda... man stellt also fest dass Russland nach seiner Wiedererstärkung ganz klar in alte Muster und globale Ambitionen fällt oder einfach da weiter macht wo die Sovietunion aufhörte



Ach die gleichen Muster und Methoden?

Dann muss eine größere Hungerkatastrophe in der Ukraine mit 3 Mio. Toten wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sin.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns also heute, einem im Grunde altem Problem herausgefordert, einem machtgungrigem Kreml.



Lustig, ein machthungriger Kreml ist also ein Problem.

Was ist dann mit einem machthungrigen Weißen Haus? Das ist vermutlich kein Problem für dich, ja?

Angriffskrieg ja, aber nur wenn er von der NATO und seinen Mitglieder ausgeht. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es ist nötig Geschichte zu kennen um die heutige Entwicklung nachzuvollziehen.



Richtig. Und die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass am 26. Februar 2014 der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine rechtswidrig aus seinem Amt entfernt wurde.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> PS: 3 mio Hungertote durch gezieltes Verhungern würde ich nicht als "ein bisscheln Hungernot" bezeichnen wie du das so ungeniert ausdrückst.



Buhu. Die Sowjetunion in den 30er war eine Diktatur. 

Stalin hat ca. 20-25 Mio. Menschen auf dem Gewissen. Was soll also diese Hervorhebung von 3. Mio. Hungertoten?

Sind das jetzt bessere Opfer als die übrigen 17-22 Mio. Toten?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage stimmt demnach kein bisschen, so wie fast jede wie sie ich lese... desswegen übrigens wundert nichts mehr was von dir kommt.



Typisches Muster. Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird man halt persönlich.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Als der Holodomor geschah, war die Ukraine auch kein souveräner Staat, sondern ein Unionsrepublik der Sowjetunion.
> 
> 2) Natürlich betrachtet Russland die Ukraine als souveränen Staat.



1) Richtig, was viele Ukrainer aber anders sahen. Desswegen auch die gemachte Hungersnot seitens der Sovietunion gegen die ukrainischen Bauern. 

2) Ich glaube nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, dass in der Ukraine ein gewaltsamer Putsch gegen den rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten stattgefunden hat und Russland im Interesse seiner Sicherheit, insbesondere in Bezug auf den Marinestützpunkt Sewastopol, reagiert hat.



Der Putsch war erstens mehrheitlich, auch das Parlament war für das Volk, sogar seine Partei hat ihn rausgeworfen. Der rechtmäßig gewählte President hat Gelder veruntreut und hinter dem Rücken seines Volkes mit Moskau schon Verträge für den Beitrtitt in die eurasische Union verhandelt, wo doch sogar die Ostukraine ihn 1 Jahr zuvor wegen seinen EU Versprechen mehrheitlicher wählte als die Westukraine (das war noch vor der Propagandamaschinerie Putins, als der Donbas noch pro EU war). Es war im Endefekt der Wille der Ukraine ihn abzusetzen. Es entpuppte sich dass europaweit Prozesse gegen den Guten laufen und er samt Freunden eruopaweit auf Fahndungslisten steht wegen Finanzdelikten. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland Regime nennen und den Putsch in der Ukraine mit keinem Wort erwähnen. Nennt man wohl Realsatire.



Ja, weil Russland ein Regime ist, und die Ukraine sich eben gerade von diesem befreit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die gleichen Muster und Methoden?
> Dann muss eine größere Hungerkatastrophe in der Ukraine mit 3 Mio. Toten wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sin.



Dann musst du aber sehr vergässlich sein. Ich könnte schwören wir haben gerade eben darüber diskutiert ...  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, ein machthungriger Kreml ist also ein Problem.
> Was ist dann mit einem machthungrigen Weißen Haus? Das ist vermutlich kein Problem für dich, ja?
> Angriffskrieg ja, aber nur wenn er von der NATO und seinen Mitglieder ausgeht



Wieso soll das kein Problem für michs ein ? Nur weil ich Russland kritisiere bin ich automatisch ein USA Fanboy ??? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Und die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass am 26. Februar 2014 der gewählte Präsident der Ukraine rechtswidrig aus seinem Amt entfernt wurde.



Richtig, was natürlich auch schärfstens zu verurteilen wäre, nur leider steht die kleine aber feine Sache im Raum dass er dafür entfernt wurde weil er die Ukraine für 15 Mrd USD aus Russland langfristig ans Regime binden würde, wo er doch desswegen gewählt wurde um das EU Asozationsabkommen zu unterschreiben. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich behaupten die Ukrainer haben sich einem mächtigen Volksvewrräter entledigt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Buhu. Die Sowjetunion in den 30er war eine Diktatur.
> 
> Stalin hat ca. 20-25 Mio. Menschen auf dem Gewissen. Was soll also diese Hervorhebung von 3. Mio. Hungertoten?
> 
> Sind das jetzt bessere Opfer als die übrigen 17-22 Mio. Toten?



Buhu, Hab nirgens wo gesagt dass 17 mio Tote durch Stalin schlechter wärn, sondern du nennst 3 mio verhungerte Menschen " ein bisschen Hungersnot". Also drehe hier den Spieß nicht um.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Typisches Muster. Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird man halt persönlich.



Das solltest du dir auf die Stirn schreiben und immer in den Spiegel schauen, vlt ändert das ja deine freche Art der Komunikation. Und du willst mir von Realsatyre erzählen ? Hehehe ... made my day.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> 1) Richtig, was viele Ukrainer aber anders sahen. Desswegen auch die gemachte Hungersnot seitens der Sovietunion gegen die ukrainischen Bauern.



Das können die Ukrainer auch sehen, wie sie wollen, es ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine damals ein Unionsrepublik der Sowjetunion war, und es somit ein Vorgang im eigenen Land war und nicht ein Vorgang gegen einen fremden, souveränen Staaten. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> 2) Ich glaube nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann...



Ich auch nicht, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Putsch war erstens mehrheitlich, auch das Parlament war für das Volk, sogar seine Partei hat ihn rausgeworfen. Der rechtmäßig gewählte President hat Gelder veruntreut und hinter dem Rücken seines Volkes mit Moskau schon Verträge für den Beitrtitt in die eurasische Union verhandelt, wo doch sogar die Ostukraine ihn 1 Jahr zuvor wegen seinen EU Versprechen mehrheitlicher wählte als die Westukraine (das war noch vor der Propagandamaschinerie Putins, als der Donbas noch pro EU war). Es war im Endefekt der Wille der Ukraine ihn abzusetzen. Es entpuppte sich dass europaweit Prozesse gegen den Guten laufen und er samt Freunden eruopaweit auf Fahndungslisten steht wegen Finanzdelikten.



Wenn dem so wäre, es gibt a) Gerichte in der Ukraine und b) hätte man ihn bei der nächsten demokratischen Wahl auch abwählen können.

So wie es jedoch gesehen ist, war es ein undemokratischer gewaltsamer Putsch. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja, weil Russland ein Regime ist, und die Ukraine sich eben gerade von diesem befreit.



Da du den undemokratische Putsch in der Ukraine gutheißt, warum störst du dich dann an Regimen? Die Ukraine ist selbst eins. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber sehr *vergässlich* sein.



Ab und an bin ich *vergesslich*, dass stimmt. Aber in diesem Fall nicht. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören wir haben gerade eben darüber diskutiert ...



Also gab es seit 2014 eine Hungerskrise in der Ukraine, der ca. 3 Mio. Ukrainer zum Opfer gefallen sind?

Du hast doch behauptet, Russland würde sich heute genauso gegenüber der Ukraine verhalten, wie damals die Sowjetunion. Na da hätte ich gerne Beweise für. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das kein Problem für michs ein ? Nur weil ich Russland kritisiere bin ich automatisch ein USA Fanboy ???



Richtig. Nach der aktuellen Logik ist ja auch jeder, der die Vorgänge in der Ukraine anders bewertet, als die Politiker der westlichen Länder, ja auch ein Putinversteher. 

Im Umkehrschluss ist jeder Kritiker für mich ein „Obamaversteher“. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Richtig, was natürlich auch schärfstens zu verurteilen wäre, nur leider steht die kleine aber feine Sache im Raum dass er dafür entfernt wurde weil er die Ukraine für 15 Mrd USD aus Russland langfristig ans Regime binden würde, wo er doch desswegen gewählt wurde um das EU Asozationsabkommen zu unterschreiben. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich behaupten die Ukrainer haben sich einem mächtigen Volksvewrräter entledigt.



Ein Politiker der im Wahlkampf lügt? Ach hör auf, das gibt es doch gar nicht. Wenn wir jetzt jeden Regierungschef/Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam putschen dürfen, weil er im Wahlkampf mal lügt, dann gibt es bald keine Regierungschefs/Staatsoberhäupter mehr. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Buhu, Hab nirgens wo gesagt dass 17 mio Tote durch Stalin schlechter wärn, sondern du nennst 3 mio verhungerte Menschen " ein bisschen Hungersnot". Also drehe hier den Spieß nicht um.



Warum dann diese Hervorhebung der 3 Mio.? Die sind weder besser noch schlechtere Opfer, als die übrigen Opfer Stalins.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das solltest du dir auf die Stirn schreiben und immer in den Spiegel schauen, vlt ändert das ja deine freche Art der Komunikation.



Wo auch immer meine Art der Kommunikation „frech“ wäre. Oder ist es bereits „frech“ nicht in Russland die Wurzel allen Übels zu sehen?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und du willst mir von *Realsatyre* erzählen ? Hehehe ... made my day.



Ich will dir in erster Linie was von *Realsatire* erzählen.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das können die Ukrainer auch sehen, wie sie wollen, es ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine damals ein Unionsrepublik der Sowjetunion war, und es somit ein Vorgang im eigenen Land war und nicht ein Vorgang gegen einen fremden, souveränen Staaten.



Es war ein Genozid an einer nicht russischen Bevölkerrungsgruppe, welche zu der Zeit auch nicht direkter Teil des Sowiet-Komunismus war und es auch nie sein wollte. Allenfalls heute wie damals, sind Ukrainer als eine völlig eigenständige Volksgrupe anzusehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Meine Aussage dass ich nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann glaube bezog sich auf deinen lustigen Satz die Russen würden die Souverenität der Ukrainer akzeptieren. Du schreibst hier generell so zynisch daher verstehst aber so einfache Retorik nicht so dass du fragen musst was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat ? Ach komm schon ...  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, es gibt a) Gerichte in der Ukraine und b) hätte man ihn bei der nächsten demokratischen Wahl auch abwählen können



Korekt, nur wollte er zuerst nicht abtreten um seine Imunität zu wahren. Das Gesetz allerdings hat auch in Italien und Österreich gebrochen wesswegen dort ebenfalls Urteile ausgesprochen wurden. Leider ist er geflohen nach Russlands, somit konnte man kaum Neuwahlen aufsetzen. Undemokratisch war dieser Putsch auch nicht, es war ein Mehrheitsentscheid des Parlamentes so wie des Volkes. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da du den undemokratische Putsch in der Ukraine gutheißt, warum störst du dich dann an Regimen? Die Ukraine ist selbst eins.



Nochmals, es gab keinen undemokratischen Putsch. Und wieso ist die Ukraine ein Regime ??? Wenn sich Länder aus Russlands langen Arm befreien dreht man den Spieß jetzt einfach um und kennzeichnet solche Staaten nun als Regime ? Glaubt das wirklich jemand ?  




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ab und an bin ich vergesslich, dass stimmt. Aber in diesem Fall nicht.



Du meinst wohl "das stimmt" und nicht "dass stimmt"  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also gab es seit 2014 eine Hungerskrise in der Ukraine, der ca. 3 Mio. Ukrainer zum Opfer gefallen sind?
> 
> Du hast doch behauptet, Russland würde sich heute genauso gegenüber der Ukraine verhalten, wie damals die Sowjetunion. Na da hätte ich gerne Beweise für.



Dass sie auch heute Hungersnöte auslösen hab ich aber nicht gesagt, du hast es mir nur wieder einmal versucht in den Mund zu legen. Dennoch ja, weiterhin wird die Ukraine als Einflusszone ausgenutzt. Nehmen wir den Gasstreit, die Ukraine zahlte vorrübergehend den weltweit höchsten Gaspreis. Russland macht sich Abhängigkeiten zu Nutze und betreibt Repressionspolitik, vorwiegend durch Gas. Nicht nur in der Ukraine, sondern in allen angrenzenden Staaten die mit der NATO paktieren oder viel eher mit der EU um Handelsverträge bemüht sind. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Nach der aktuellen Logik ist ja auch jeder, der die Vorgänge in der Ukraine anders bewertet, als die Politiker der westlichen Länder, ja auch ein Putinversteher.
> 
> Im Umkehrschluss ist jeder Kritiker für mich ein „Obamaversteher“



Denkst du ? Hm ... ich glaube wir sind da doch obiektiver. Nachdem Russland einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine begonnen hat sind wir weiterhin bereit zu schlichten und mit Russland zu sprechen. Ich glaube, die EU verhält sich sehr fair gegenüber Russland.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Politiker der im Wahlkampf lügt? Ach hör auf, das gibt es doch gar nicht. Wenn wir jetzt jeden Regierungschef/Staatsoberhaupt gewaltsam putschen dürfen, weil er im Wahlkampf mal lügt, dann gibt es bald keine Regierungschefs/Staatsoberhäupter mehr.



Ja klar, es war ja auch nur eine Lüge über so was unwichtiges wie die künftige Exystenzfrage des ukrainischen Staates welches sich um ein Haar in die eurasische Union und somit langfristig direkt unter russische Diktatur begeben hätte. Nur eine Lüge von vielen wa ? Oh man... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum dann diese Hervorhebung der 3 Mio.? Die sind weder besser noch schlechtere Opfer, als die übrigen Opfer Stalins.



Weil du anscheinend geschichtliche Lücken hast und das als ne Art kleine Hungersnot abtuest, wobei das ein Genozid also ein systematischer Massenmord der Russen an den Ukrainern war. Zudem war das nur eine Antwort auf die Falschaussagen eines anderen Users, ich habe mit dem Holodomor hier nicht angefangen sondern nur richtig gestellt dass er tatsächlich ein geplanter Massenmord der Russen war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es war ein Genozid an einer nicht russischen Bevölkerrungsgruppe, welche zu der Zeit auch nicht direkter Teil des Sowiet-Komunismus war und es auch nie sein wollte. Allenfalls heute wie damals, sind Ukrainer als eine völlig eigenständige Volksgrupe anzusehen.



Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Sowjetunion damals keinen fremden, souveränen Staat bedroht hat, sondern ein Teil des eigenen Staatsgebietes.

Das innerhalb des eigenen Staatsgebietes auch verschiedenen Volksgruppen leben können, ist klar. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage dass ich nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann glaube bezog sich auf deinen lustigen Satz die Russen würden die Souverenität der Ukrainer akzeptieren. Du schreibst hier generell so zynisch daher verstehst aber so einfache Retorik nicht so dass du fragen musst was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat ? Ach komm schon ...



Russland akzeptiert ja auch die Souveränität der Ukraine. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Korekt, nur wollte er zuerst nicht abtreten um seine Imunität zu wahren. Das Gesetz allerdings hat auch in Italien und Österreich gebrochen wesswegen dort ebenfalls Urteile ausgesprochen wurden. Leider ist er geflohen nach Russlands, somit konnte man kaum Neuwahlen aufsetzen. Undemokratisch war dieser Putsch auch nicht, es war ein Mehrheitsentscheid des Parlamentes so wie des Volkes.



Er ist geflohen, weil der rechte Sektor seinen Kopf wollte und die Stürmung seines Sitzes bereits angedroht hat. 

Und die Absetzung war undemokratisch, weil sie nicht im Einklang mit der ukrainischen Verfassung war. Jener Verfassung auf deren Einhaltung der Westen so stark gepocht hat, als es um die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim ging. 

Hätte die sogenannten „Demonstranten“ vom Maidan nicht so konsequent auf Gewalt und undemokratisch paramilitärische Gruppen wie den rechten Sektor gesetzt, hätten sie Janukowtisch auch demokratisch abwählen können.

So hat der Putsch jedoch jeden Anspruch auf Legitimation verspielt. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nochmals, es gab keinen undemokratischen Putsch. Und wieso ist die Ukraine ein Regime ??? Wenn sich Länder aus Russlands langen Arm befreien dreht man den Spieß jetzt einfach um und kennzeichnet solche Staaten nun als Regime ? Glaubt das wirklich jemand ?



Da es einen undemokratischen, weil verfassungswidrigen Putsch gab, ist die Ukraine ein Regime. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl "das stimmt" und nicht "dass stimmt"



Korrekt. Danke für die Berichtigung. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass sie auch heute Hungersnöte auslösen hab ich aber nicht gesagt, du hast es mir nur wieder einmal versucht in den Mund zu legen. Dennoch ja, weiterhin wird die Ukraine als Einflusszone ausgenutzt. Nehmen wir den Gasstreit, die Ukraine zahlte vorrübergehend den weltweit höchsten Gaspreis. Russland macht sich Abhängigkeiten zu Nutze und betreibt Repressionspolitik, vorwiegend durch Gas. Nicht nur in der Ukraine, sondern in allen angrenzenden Staaten die mit der NATO paktieren oder viel eher mit der EU um Handelsverträge bemüht sind.



Du hast behauptet, Russland würde sich derselben Methoden bedienen, wie damals die Sowjetunion. Das schließt ja eine Hungerskrise mit ein. 

Und zum Gas. Das nennt man Markt. Wenn niemand sonst Gas liefern kann, dann kann der einzige Händler natürlich mehr verlangen. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Denkst du ? Hm ... ich glaube wir sind da doch obiektiver. Nachdem Russland einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine begonnen hat sind wir weiterhin bereit zu schlichten und mit Russland zu sprechen. Ich glaube, die EU verhält sich sehr fair gegenüber Russland.



Da Russland keinen Krieg führt, ist das wohl kaum objektiv. Und wenn man den Maßstab, denn man im Moment an Russland anlegt, auch an alle anderen Staaten der Welt anlegen würde, dann müsste man viel mehr Staaten mit Sanktionen und Ausschlüssen aus internationalen Organisationen bestrafen.

Es wird aber nur mit Russland so verfahren. Das ist Doppelmoral hoch zehn.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja klar, es war ja auch nur eine Lüge über so was unwichtiges wie die künftige Exystenzfrage des ukrainischen Staates welches sich um ein Haar in die eurasische Union und somit langfristig direkt unter russische Diktatur begeben hätte. Nur eine Lüge von vielen wa ? Oh man...



Warum auch immer das eine „Existenzfrage“ gewesen wäre. Und warum soll ein Staatsoberhaupt sich nicht für einen Beitritt zu einer Wirtschaftsunion entschließen?

Wenn das Volk damit nicht einverstanden ist, kann man das Staatsoberhaupt ja bei der nächsten Wahl abwählen. 

Aber diesen offensichtlichen und einzig demokratischen Schritt, wollte man ja nicht gehen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weil du anscheinend geschichtliche Lücken hast und das als ne Art kleine Hungersnot abtuest, wobei das ein Genozid also ein systematischer Massenmord der Russen an den Ukrainern war. Zudem war das nur eine Antwort auf die Falschaussagen eines anderen Users, ich habe mit dem Holodomor hier nicht angefangen sondern nur richtig gestellt dass er tatsächlich ein geplanter Massenmord der Russen war.



Bisher bewerten nur sehr wenige Länder den Holodomor als Genozid. Es ist eine Hungersnot mehr nicht. 

Es war ein Massenmord von Sowjetbürgern an anderen Sowjetbürgern. Zumal Stalin, die treibende Kraft hinter dem Holodomor, Georgier war.

Soviel zum Mythos eines russischen Massenmords an Ukrainern.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Sowjetunion damals keinen fremden, souveränen Staat bedroht hat, sondern ein Teil des eigenen Staatsgebietes.
> 
> Das innerhalb des eigenen Staatsgebietes auch verschiedenen Volksgruppen leben können, ist klar.



Was nichts an der Tatsache ändert dass die Russen Massenmord an einem fremden Volk verübt haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russland akzeptiert ja auch die Souveränität der Ukraine.



Aber natürlich, desswegen führen sie auch Krieg gegen die Ukraine, um die Souverenität zu verteidigen... Sagte ich eigtl schon dass ich nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann glaube ?  




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er ist geflohen, weil der rechte Sektor seinen Kopf wollte und die Stürmung seines Sitzes bereits angedroht hat.
> 
> Und die Absetzung war undemokratisch, weil sie nicht im Einklang mit der ukrainischen Verfassung war. Jener Verfassung auf deren Einhaltung der Westen so stark gepocht hat, als es um die Unabhängigkeitserklärung der Krim ging.
> 
> ...



Er hatte nicht nur den rechten Sektor gegen sich sondern die ganze Ukraine. Über nacht wollte er doch den 15 Mrd Kredit aus Russland aufnehmen und somit seine ganze Nation an die eurasische Union (Russland) verkaufen.

 Aus diesem Grund begann doch der Majdaner Aufstand. Geflohen ist er weil weil er wusste dass ihm Prozesse blühen. 

Die Verfassung wurde überbückt, als Notwendigkeit um einen Staatsverräter aus dem Amt zu holen. Dennoch passierte dies demokratisch, im Parlament mit abschließendem und gültigem Beschluss.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da es einen undemokratischen, weil verfassungswidrigen Putsch gab, ist die Ukraine ein Regime.



Weil es eben keinen undemokratischen Putsch gab ist die Ukraine kein Regime. Die Ukraine ist derzeit eine viel größere Demokratie als Russland, in dem Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten werden. 

Unter den Begriff Regime fällt eindeutig Russland, nicht die Ukraine. Diese ist im Begriff sich vom russischen Regime zu befreien.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Korrekt. Danke für die Berichtigung.



Ich danke  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, Russland würde sich derselben Methoden bedienen, wie damals die Sowjetunion. Das schließt ja eine Hungerskrise mit ein.
> 
> Und zum Gas. Das nennt man Markt. Wenn niemand sonst Gas liefern kann, dann kann der einzige Händler natürlich mehr verlangen.



Nicht wissend dass du dies gleich benutzt wie ein Kleinkind nur weil dir Arguemnte fehlen. Du wirst dir sicher denken können dass eine künstliche Hungersnot nicht mehr unter heutige Methodik fällt, dennoch hat Russland der Ukraine im Winter einfach das Gas abgedreht. 

Die Methodik ist die selbe wie du siehst nur auf andere Art und Weise, letztendlich läuft es auf die Erpessung und somit Kontrolle des ukrainischen Staates hinaus. Und das, hat sich im Wesentlichen in 100 Jahren nicht geändert, tut es aber derzeit mit einem Krieg. 

Und zu Markt, Russland bricht die Marktregeln weil es Rohstoffe für politische Zwecke benutzt, als Repressionsstoff für abhängige Staaten.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da Russland keinen Krieg führt, ist das wohl kaum objektiv.



Du ich glaube weiterhin nicht an den Weihnachtsmann ... jeder Gründschüler hat wohl mitlerweile begriffen dass Russland in der Ukraine einen getarnten Krieg führt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bisher bewerten nur sehr wenige Länder den Holodomor als Genozid. Es ist eine Hungersnot mehr nicht.
> 
> Es war ein Massenmord von Sowjetbürgern an anderen Sowjetbürgern. Zumal Stalin, die treibende Kraft hinter dem Holodomor, Georgier war.
> 
> Soviel zum Mythos eines russischen Massenmords an Ukrainern.



Ach Mythos ja ? Hier mal ne Liste aus Wiki der Länder die das ein bisschen anders sehen wie du Märchenträumer : 

Neben der Ukraine haben Argentinien,[26] Australien,[27] Aserbaidschan, Belgien, Brasilien, Ecuador, Estland, Georgien,[28] Italien, Kanada,[29] Kolumbien, Lettland, Litauen,[30] Moldawien, Paraguay, Peru, Polen,[31] Spanien, Tschechien,[32] Ungarn,[33] die USA[34] und der Vatikan[35] den Holodomor offiziell als Völkermord anerkannt.

In den Jahren 2003 und 2006 erklärte das ukrainische Parlament den Holodomor offiziell zum Genozid am ukrainischen Volk.[36]

Am 23. September 2008 erkannte das Repräsentantenhaus des Kongress der USA den Holodomor in der Ukraine 1932–1933 als Genozid am ukrainischen Volk an.

Am 23. Oktober 2008 erkannte das Europäische Parlament in einer Resolution den Holodomor als Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit an.[43]

So viel zum Mythos was ? ..


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2016)

Kann man wirklich sagen, dass die Russen es waren? 
Für mich haben da Sowjets gehandelt, Stalin war ja selbst Georgier.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2016)

Wie es zum Burgerkrieg in der Ukraine kam | Telepolis


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wie es zum Burgerkrieg in der Ukraine kam | Telepolis


Russische Staatsmedien kann ich leider keinem glauben in dieser Sache schenken.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Russische Staatsmedien kann ich leider keinem glauben in dieser Sache schenken.



Ah okeeeyy, also ist jetzt heise.de ein russisches Staatsmedium!? So so...


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ah okeeeyy, also ist jetzt heise.de ein russisches Staatsmedium!? So so...


Telepolis ja. Die schreiben so Russland freundlich da fällt es sogar einem blinden auf, dass die vom Kreml gesteuert werden


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2016)

Propaganda ist nur gut, wenn man nicht merkt, dass es Propaganda ist. 
Hat Goebbels mal so ähnlich gesagt und der muss es ja wissen^^


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wie es zum Burgerkrieg in der Ukraine kam | Telepolis



Der Autor ist sehr Pro Russisch eingestellt und hat sogar ein Einreiseverbot für die Ukraine.
Da sehe ich keine Neutralität.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Autor ist sehr Pro Russisch eingestellt und hat sogar ein Einreiseverbot für die Ukraine.
> Da sehe ich keine Neutralität.



Ich sehe den Autor Ulrich Heyden eher als Vermittler zwischen Deutschland und Russland. Sieht man auch anhand seinem Wikipedia Eintrag.
So wie er schreibt, klingt es für mich sachlich und logisch.
Und dass die Wahrheit einer Regierung nicht gefällt, sehen wir ja nicht zum ersten Mal....Stichwort Snowden.
So bald man seine Nase irgendwo zu tief reinsteckt, macht die Regierung die Klappe zu.


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

Politik:
Man sollte in der EU das USA Anuskriechen sein lassen, Und als EU eine eigene Macht aufbauen und innerkontinental orientieren,
Handelsbeziehungen selbst aussuchen und Partnerschaften ebenso.

Wir haben in der EU knapp 508 Mill. Einwohner, wir bräuchten uns weder von der USA oder sonst Wen unterdrücken lassen. 
(die USA hat 322 Mill. und Russland 140 Mill.)




Allgemein:
Es ist doch idiotisch, hier jetzt verbote gegen Russland zu machen,
aber im selben Atemzug mit einem Kriegstreiber wie der USA zusammen zu arbeiten.

Fakt ist viele Landwirte exportierten das meiste gen. Osten und nicht auf den 1000te km entfernten Kontinent.


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2016)

... wobei nicht Deutschland Exporte von landwirtschaftlichen Erzeugnissen nach Russland unterbindet, sondern Russland keine mehr einfuehrt. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Ohnehin ist die Krise z. B. der Milchbauern sehr viel komplexer, als Putins Jubelperser es dem deutschen Michel weismachen wollen (allgemeiner Preisverfall, China-Geschaeft - um mal ein paar Buzzwords zu nennen).

Deutschland wird unterdrueckt? Huch. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2016)

Russland hat jetzt übrigens ein Denkmal für die nie existierenden russischen Soldaten, die die Krim erobert haben, eingeweiht...
Krim - Russisches Soldaten-Denkmal enthullt


----------



## volvo242 (13. Juni 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Deutschland wird unterdrueckt? Huch. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.



Eher die EU wird durch Deutschland, UK und Frankreich durch deren US Hörigkeit unterdrückt. 


@ruyven
Kann die DE/UK/FR,  EU doch ein Denkmal in Kiev aufstellen,
für das die 3 Länder eine Rechte Partei hoch geputscht haben..... 



Wäre ich ein Nazi würde ich in die Ukraine gehen und man könnte frei mit der NS Armbinde rum laufen, gut gemacht 

Oder früher musste dessen Scene bis kurz vor Geheime Partys machen, heute gibt es in der Ukraine Rechts Festivals, 
sogar von der Regierung gefördert.


----------



## JePe (14. Juni 2016)

Was ist das? Ein Silbenraetsel? Was soll das fuer eine Partei sein, die von der EU "hochgeputscht" wurde? Und welche "Rechts Festivals" werden von der (ukrainischen) Regierung gefoerdert?

Und wer mit Insignien des Dritten Reiches posieren will, muss dafuer nicht bis in die Ukraine fahren. Der veranstaltet einfach ein Gemeindefest in Ostdeutschland oder gruendet eine rechtsextreme Partei wie den franzoesischen FN ... und freut sich ueber Zuwendungen aus Moskau.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2016)

Ist nicht direkt eine Partei, sondern einfach die faschistischen Bewegungen in der Westukraine.


----------



## dippich (14. Juni 2016)

@JePe
Halt einfach deinen Mund, du hast keine Ahnung über die Mentalität der Ukrainer und Russen und plapperst alles nach was dir so durch die Medien vorgesetzt wird. 
Und hör auf hier Ostdeutsche zu beleidigen, Frechheit so viel Unwissenheit und geistigen Müll!!!!


----------



## cryon1c (14. Juni 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> @JePe
> Halt einfach deinen Mund, du hast keine Ahnung über die Mentalität der Ukrainer und Russen und plapperst alles nach was dir so durch die Medien vorgesetzt wird.
> Und hör auf hier Ostdeutsche zu beleidigen, Frechheit so viel Unwissenheit und geistigen Müll!!!!



Ich kenne die Mentalität der Russen und auch Ukrainer. Ich verstehe die Sprache und habe diese Länder auch über eine längere Zeit besucht.

Weisste was da los ist? Die wollen auch nur in Ruhe essen, schlafen und vögeln, genau wie wir. Die wollen genug verdienen damit es ausreicht. Die sind genau so wie wir und denken auch genauso.
Es gibt da n paar Idioten mit rechter Gesinnung, auch in Russland, aber es sind mickrige Zahlen die nicht mal an unsere Rechten hier rankommen. Also, noch mal für die im Bunker: nur weil man einige Deppen irgendwo sieht, darf man nicht denken das ganze Land wäre so.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Mentalität der Russen und auch Ukrainer. Ich verstehe die Sprache und habe diese Länder auch über eine längere Zeit besucht.
> 
> Weisste was da los ist? Die wollen auch nur in Ruhe essen, schlafen und vögeln, genau wie wir. Die wollen genug verdienen damit es ausreicht. Die sind genau so wie wir und denken auch genauso.
> Es gibt da n paar Idioten mit rechter Gesinnung, auch in Russland, aber es sind mickrige Zahlen die nicht mal an unsere Rechten hier rankommen. Also, noch mal für die im Bunker: nur weil man einige Deppen irgendwo sieht, darf man nicht denken das ganze Land wäre so.



Da Problem ist einfach nur, dass im Gegensatz zu Deutschland und Russland, wo die Rechten eher verteilt unter den Normalos leben, in der Ukraine eher eine Aufteilung in Süd-Osten und Nord-Westen stattfindet/stattgefunden hat. Das heißt, dass die Rechten eher geeinte Gruppierungen darstellen können als sonst irgendwo.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (14. Juni 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nicht direkt eine Partei, sondern einfach die faschistischen Bewegungen in der Westukraine.



Und welche dieser "Bewegungen" wurde(n) von der EU "hochgeputscht?



dippich schrieb:


> Halt einfach deinen Mund, du hast keine Ahnung über die Mentalität der Ukrainer und Russen und plapperst alles nach was dir so durch die Medien vorgesetzt wird.
> Und hör auf hier Ostdeutsche zu beleidigen, Frechheit so viel Unwissenheit und geistigen Müll!!!!



Und Du kennst die Mentalitaet von Russen, Ukrainern und Ostdeutschen und kannst auch verbindlich belegen, dass die alle gleich gestrickt sind?


----------



## cryon1c (14. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Da Problem ist einfach nur, dass im Gegensatz zu Deutschland und Russland, wo die Rechten eher verteilt unter den Normalos leben, in der Ukraine eher eine Aufteilung in Süd-Osten und Nord-Westen stattfindet/stattgefunden hat. Das heißt, dass die Rechten eher geeinte Gruppierungen darstellen können als sonst irgendwo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wird nix gemacht, es gibt keine wirklichen Gruppierungen, nur n paar Deppen hier und da. Die kriegt die reguläre Polizei in wenigen Wochen komplett in den Griff, denn die Deppen verstecken sich nicht. Das ist nur so weit gekommen weil die Ukrainer allgemein sich aktuell wie komplette Idioten verhalten anstatt alles zivilisiert zu lösen.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2016)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es mal wieder "Friedensmärsche" in Kiew:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3hI0YBmBNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerufen wird diesmal: "***************************, Rudolf Hess, Hitler Jugend, SS"


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2016)

Solche Märsche gibt es hier auch.
Sind die üblichen Spinner. Da würde ich aber jetzt keinen Wind von machen.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Juni 2016)

Aber nicht in solchem Ausmaß und nicht ohne Polizei.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2016)

Tja, zeigt das Video den gesamtem Marsch? Wurde irgendwo geschnitten?
Keine Ahnung. Von daher weiß ich nicht, was ich von solchen Videos halten soll.
Jeder zeigt das, was er will, um die größte Wirkung zu erzeugen.

Schau dir die Militärparaden in Nord Korea an. Wenn die Menschen jubelnd daneben stehen, wenn die Panzer über den Platz rollen.
Glaubhaft? Eher weniger. Propaganda halt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2016)

Wenn das Video den gesamten Marsch zeigt, kann von einem "Ausmaß" jedenfalls keine Rede sein. Dadurch, dass der Kameramann die ganze Zeit mitläuft und immer nur zur Seite filmt (Absicht?), sieht man quasi immer die gleichen Leute. Insgesamt geschätzt 50-100. Das eine Mal, wo er gegen Ende klar nach vorne filmt (warum haben Russland-Fans eigentlich nur VGA-Handys?), ist an der Spitze des Zuges. Deutsche Nazis haben schon größere Spontanaktionen veranstaltet und sich wieder verdrückt, bevor die Polizei überhaupt hätte reagieren können. Und die versammelten antifaschistischen Verbände tauchen in Deutschland auch nur bei angemeldeten, im Vorfeld bekannten Demos auf (nicht, dass es etwas vergleichsweise in der Ukraine gibt - aber wenn ich richtig erinnere haben sich das einige der hiesigen Diskussionsteilnehmern doch genau so gewünscht.)


----------



## JePe (17. Juni 2016)

Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick. Liste beliebig fortsetzbar. Alternativ: Klick.

Und jetzt? Praeventiv in Russland einmarschieren? Ohne Abzeichen, versteht sich. Oder sollten sich russische Fallschirmspringer nach Rostock verlaufen und dort den Faschismus bekaempfen? Wobei sie da ja auch an der Heimatfront reichlich Betaetigungsfelder haetten.

Aber ich weiss schon. Auslaender und Schwule verkloppen ist O.K., solange dabei nicht "Rudolf Hess" gerufen wird.

Faschistische Gruppen in der Ukraine sind ein ukrainisches Problem, kein russisches.


----------



## behemoth85 (23. Juni 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> @JePe
> Halt einfach deinen Mund, du hast keine Ahnung über die Mentalität der Ukrainer und Russen und plapperst alles nach was dir so durch die Medien vorgesetzt wird.
> Und hör auf hier Ostdeutsche zu beleidigen, Frechheit so viel Unwissenheit und geistigen Müll!!!!



Genau so klingen Leute die wirklich garkeine Ahnung haben. 

Ich arbeite mit Ukrainern und kann bestätigen dass das vorbildliche Arbeiter und gute Leute sind. Habe ausschließlich gute Erfahrung mit denen, was ich nicht über Russen behaupten kann. Sumasumarum ist Putins Propaganda in der von einer faschistischen Ukraine die Rede ist, Gute Nacht Lektüre für grenzdebil-Nationale und anderes rechtes Gesochs welches genau mit solchen Märchen gefüttert werden will. Pegidida Anhänger und andere Sympatisanten von denen die meisten genug Civilversager sind dass bei denen Vorurteile ausreichen da kompleksere Annäherungen an andere Kulturen für die als zu hoch und zu schwierig gelten. Für den Idioten war Hass schon immer bequämer als eine echte eigene Meinung.

Man kann es aber auch einfacher ausdrücken: Wenn die Ukrainer wirklich solche Faschisten sein sollten, dann wäre Russland wohl die Hochburg dieses Globuses für Rechte Gesinnung. Denn nirgendwo gibt es tendentiell mehr Rechte und rechte Gewalt, als im guten alten Russland..


----------



## volvo242 (23. Juni 2016)

Ach Frieden ist selbst in der EU nicht möglich,
so lange DE und FR die meisten Waffen überall hin liefern (Hautsache der Waffenlobby quillt das Geld beim Anus raus)

Somit soll sich jeder seine Ecke suchen, egal ob Links oder SS


Mein ehemaliger  Standpunkt tut da nichts mehr zur Sache, aber ich habe meinen gefunden


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Genau so klingen Leute die wirklich garkeine Ahnung haben.
> 
> Ich arbeite mit Ukrainern und kann bestätigen dass das vorbildliche Arbeiter und gute Leute sind. Habe ausschließlich gute Erfahrung mit denen, was ich nicht über Russen behaupten kann. Sumasumarum ist Putins Propaganda in der von einer faschistischen Ukraine die Rede ist, Gute Nacht Lektüre für grenzdebil-Nationale und anderes rechtes Gesochs welches genau mit solchen Märchen gefüttert werden will. Pegidida Anhänger und andere Sympatisanten von denen die meisten genug Civilversager sind dass bei denen Vorurteile ausreichen da kompleksere Annäherungen an andere Kulturen für die als zu hoch und zu schwierig gelten. Für den Idioten war Hass schon immer bequämer als eine echte eigene Meinung.
> 
> Man kann es aber auch einfacher ausdrücken: Wenn die Ukrainer wirklich solche Faschisten sein sollten, dann wäre Russland wohl die Hochburg dieses Globuses für Rechte Gesinnung. Denn nirgendwo gibt es tendentiell mehr Rechte und rechte Gewalt, als im guten alten Russland..



Die Ukrainer haben ein paar Nazis hier und da. Die haste überall. Aber in Russland wohl am wenigsten aktuell. 
Das Problem sind aber nicht die Nazis, das Problem ist die restliche Bevölkerung und das was die machen. Es gibt viele Sachen die sie anders hätten machen müssen, aber die haben sich regelrecht auf den Kriegszustand gefreut, die haben sich gefreut das sie eine Möglichkeit bekommen haben das eigene Land zu zerlegen. Mit denen stimmt was nicht. Klar gibts da auch normal denkende Leute, viele sogar. Aber so was wie der Maidan wäre nie passiert, würden die Leute da normal ticken und friedlich demonstrieren wenn die was wollen. Die kapieren immer noch nicht, das Kriegszustände, Morddrohungen gegen die Regierung und alles andere was die da so fröhlich gemacht haben, keinem hilft.


----------



## volvo242 (24. Juni 2016)

> Die kapieren immer noch nicht, das Kriegszustände, Morddrohungen gegen die Regierung und alles andere was die da so fröhlich gemacht haben, keinem hilft.



Die haben es kapiert wie es geht,
mit ewiger Gewalt kommt man heute an seine Meinung/Recht.

Friedlich irgendwas machen, da lacht doch heute selbst ein Bürgermeister über dich bzw. die Politik nimmt dich nicht einmal ernst.
Würde man so vorgehen wie in anderen Ländern, wäre die VDS nach spätestens 2-3 Tagen vom Tisch......


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer haben ein paar Nazis hier und da. Die haste überall. Aber in Russland wohl am wenigsten aktuell.
> Das Problem sind aber nicht die Nazis, das Problem ist die restliche Bevölkerung und das was die machen. Es gibt viele Sachen die sie anders hätten machen müssen, aber die haben sich regelrecht auf den Kriegszustand gefreut, die haben sich gefreut das sie eine Möglichkeit bekommen haben das eigene Land zu zerlegen. Mit denen stimmt was nicht. Klar gibts da auch normal denkende Leute, viele sogar. Aber so was wie der Maidan wäre nie passiert, würden die Leute da normal ticken und friedlich demonstrieren wenn die was wollen. Die kapieren immer noch nicht, das Kriegszustände, Morddrohungen gegen die Regierung und alles andere was die da so fröhlich gemacht haben, keinem hilft.



Ähm nein. Russland gehört zu den Ländern mit dem aller größten Anteil bekennender Rechter weltweit, vermutlich sind sie sogar Spitzenreiter. Ausländer dunklen Hauttypes haben in Russland einen ähnliches bürgerliches Ansehen wie Homos, eben garkeinz. In Sachen Minderheitenschutz ist Russland ein dritte Weltland. Die generelle Tolleranbereitschaft sehr vieler Russen ist einfach ein Desaster, schlimmer jedoch dass sie dies mit kulturellen Aspekten erklären. Sumasumarum sind sehr viele Russen, wie eingefleischte Texaner wenn du verstehst. Man muss aber sagen dass das in vielen slawischen Ländern heute ähnlich ist, wobei auch überall im Westen ein Trend stätig wächst.

Ich glaube kaum dass junge Ukrainer kriegsgeil waren gegen eine Übermacht wie Russland, welches damals 40.000 Mann an die Grenze zur Ukraine verlegte plus Luftwaffe. Jeder Ukrainer weiss dass ihr Land keine Armee hat ebenso wenig militärische Garantie aus dem Ausland, etwas schräg anzunehmen die Ukrainer wärn geil auf nen Krieg mit den Russen... 

Da du es aber erwähnst: Ukrainische Zöllner rieten damals die Grenze dicht zu machen, weil tausendfach russische Nationalisten in die Ukraine einreisten um dort im Osten Stimmung zu machen, sprich den künstlichen Antimaidan als Gegenstück auszulösen. War wohl wichtig sie einzuschläusen aus russsischer Sicht, wenn man überlegt dass im Jahre 2013 die Ostukrainer mehrheitlicher den EU Kurs wählten als die Westukrainer kann man von ausgehen dass ohne russische Intervention die gesamte Ostukraine der EU weiterhin gerne mitbeitreten würde. 

Aber leider war da jemandem im Kreml etwas zu langweilig und er musste die russischstämmigen Leute im Osten ja unbedingt aufheizen.. Das einzige was er ihnen brachte war letztlich ein Krieg, und noch mehr Armut als zuvor.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2016)

Ich rede nicht von intoleranten Rassisten, ich rede von den richtigen Nazis/Faschos.  Russland hat die, ich hab die doch selbst kennengelernt (2005 rum, die СС - Славянский Союз) - die haben in halb Moskau den Sicherheitsdienst im Nachtleben organisiert. 
Das sind trotzdem Zahlen die bei weitem nicht an die rankommen, die wir hier haben. Und der Trend ist da stark rückläufig. Man darf halt keine Deppen als Nazis bezeichnen, nur weil sie homophob sind und keine Einwanderer mögen. Ist doch dasselbe mit der PEGIDA hier - die Nazis sind ein kleiner Teil von der Masse die mitgelaufen ist. 

Russland bringt der Krieg in der Region nicht viel. Die Krim haben die zwar bekommen (und mussten da ordentlich Geld versenken um die Region halbwegs voranzubringen), aber die restliche Ukraine fällt flach. Der Handel war nicht gerade schwach, jetzt gibt es da kaum noch etwas. Die Ukraine schuldet auch massiv Geld für Gaslieferungen - davon wird Russland auch nix sehen. Ist ja nix mehr da womit man zahlen könnte.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Juni 2016)

Okay verstehe, aber ist es nicht wumpe ob eine Glatze nun ein Skinhad, ein Neonazi oder irgendein Ultranationaler ist ? Im Wesentlichen ist es ein und das selbe, nur die Motive sind unterschiedlich. 

Deine Darstellung klingt aber so dass eine große Gruppe an Ukrainern sich zu Bandera bekennen soll. Ich glaube das ist absolut nicht der Fall. Er mag zwar ein Volksheld gewesen sein was aber mit daran liegt dass man seine Vergehen in ukrainischen Schulen garnicht vermitelt. Wie wurde denn Stalin auf russischen Schulen gelehrt ? Als Moster ? Wohl kaum ... bis heute verehren ihn die Russen. Weil man Stalin oder Bandera als nationalen Helden erachtet, zeugt das noch nicht von Rechtsradikalismus. Russen tragen zB mit Stolz T Shirts mit Hammer und Sichel drauf, eine Symbolik die in Osteuropa verhasst ist ebenso auch in Teilen Ostdeutschlands wo man sich noch erinnernt. Es ist wohl öfter das Missverständnis als gezielte Intenz. 

Rechts ist man für mich wenn man klar dazu Stellung bezieht, und von echten rechtsgesinnten Leuten gibt es in Osteuropa mehr als hier, und vorallem Russland ragt da heraus, viel mehr als die Ukraine. Desswegen sind Putins Motive, ein schlechter Witz. Er selber ist doch Unterstützer der rechten Bewegung.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Okay verstehe, aber ist es nicht wumpe ob eine Glatze nun ein Skinhad, ein Neonazi oder irgendein Ultranationaler ist ? Im Wesentlichen ist es ein und das selbe, nur die Motive sind unterschiedlich.
> 
> Deine Darstellung klingt aber so dass eine große Gruppe an Ukrainern sich zu Bandera bekennen soll. Ich glaube das ist absolut nicht der Fall. Er mag zwar ein Volksheld gewesen sein was aber mit daran liegt dass man seine Vergehen in ukrainischen Schulen garnicht vermitelt. Wie wurde denn Stalin auf russischen Schulen gelehrt ? Als Moster ? Wohl kaum ... bis heute verehren ihn die Russen. Weil man Stalin oder Bandera als nationalen Helden erachtet, zeugt das noch nicht von Rechtsradikalismus. Russen tragen zB mit Stolz T Shirts mit Hammer und Sichel drauf, eine Symbolik die in Osteuropa verhasst ist ebenso auch in Teilen Ostdeutschlands wo man sich noch erinnernt. Es ist wohl öfter das Missverständnis als gezielte Intenz.
> 
> Rechts ist man für mich wenn man klar dazu Stellung bezieht, und von echten rechtsgesinnten Leuten gibt es in Osteuropa mehr als hier, und vorallem Russland ragt da heraus, viel mehr als die Ukraine. Desswegen sind Putins Motive, ein schlechter Witz. Er selber ist doch Unterstützer der rechten Bewegung.



Man darf rechts sein, rechtsextrem - nö. Wir haben ja auch rechte Parteien hier, das höchste was denen passiert - es fliegt mal was stinkendes in ihre Richtung. 
Aber selbst unsere Jungs die rechts aussen agieren, haben kapiert - mit Glatze, Bomberjacke und Molotows schmeißen kommt man eben nur so weit wie man werfen kann. In der Politik finden sich die Rechten mittlerweile. Aber nicht in Russland. Dort sind sehr viele faschistische Organisationen verboten, Nationalsozialismus und ähnliche Richtungen sind im tiefsten Untergrund und spielen keine Rolle in globalen Konflikten. Und selbst die sind verpöhnt. Die Jugend in Russland ist nicht blöd, die hat genau so wie wir den Zugang zum Internet, alle Informationen und weiß genau was los ist. Dazu kapieren sie das Rassenwahn, Hass auf Einwanderer oder LGBT-Leute und irgendwelche "nationalistischen" Bewegungen absoluter bullsh!t sind. 
Sie wissen das diese "Gastarbeiter" (so werden die da halt auch genannt) ihre Straßen bauen, ihre Autos reparieren und ihre "Schaurma" zubereiten (deren Variante vom Dürüm). Sie wissen ganz genau das die Leute sich halbtot arbeiten für wenig Geld, die machen das was der gemeine Russe nicht mehr machen will - der ist sich zu fein die Straße zu fegen oder in die Kanalisation zu klettern.

Rechtsextrem sind für mich die, die halt rechtsextrem sind, davon hat Russland sehr wenige, bezogen auf die Fläche, unterschiedliche Kulturen und Völker im eigenen Land und andere Faktoren. Die haben nur genug Idioten. Die haben nicht umsonst ein Sprichwort: У нас две проблемы - дураки и дороги. Wir haben 2 Probleme, Straßen und Deppen. Daran hat sich nichts geändert, nur das früher die Deppen die Straßen repariert haben, mittlerweile sind die Deppen eine Stufe höher gerutscht, ins Office.
Die Ukraine ist da noch viel schlimmer dran, dort glaubt die Bevölkerung mittlerweile an Marsianer, anders kann ich mir das Verhalten nicht mehr erklären. Ein Land mit einer brauchbaren Lage, EU-Anwärter, steht halbwegs gut da - und die Deppen haben einfach einen Bürgerkrieg ausm Hut gezaubert. Das Russland sich eingemischt hat, hat damit zu tun das auf der Krim so einige Landsleute wollen, sonst juckt die nix mehr.

Ich bin für Russland in diesem Fall, gerade weil ich das Land kenne, die Leute und die Mentalität. Russland ist kein Aggressor, die wollen gar net irgendwo Streß haben. Die wollen in Ruhe leben, das Geld verschwenden und sich an kleinen Dingen erfreuen wie fette Autos, Yachten, Villen oder wenistens nen tiefergelegten Focus wenns für mehr nicht reicht. Aber den dicksten raushängen lassen, dem Nachbar eins reinwürgen und am WE die Sau rauslassen. Deren Land ist riesig, so riesig das sie immer noch unerforschte Gebiete haben. Die haben alles und in solchen Massen das man es noch sehr sehr lange verschwenden kann ohne das es auffällt. 
Das letzte was Russland braucht, sind zusätzliche Gebiete die regiert werden wollen, die Geld fressen und Manpower benötigen.


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2016)

Auf "den Russen" (oder wenigstens eine signifikante Zahl der Russen) mag das zutreffen. Aber zu behaupten, Rechtsextremismus sei in der Russischen Foederation ein vergleichsweise (zu was / wem?) geringeres Problem, halte ich fuer falsch und wuerde im Gegenteil behaupten, dass (extremer) Nationalismus ein zunehmendes und aus dem "System Putin" erwachsendes Problem ist (Putin wird das Zitat "wo russisch gesprochen wird, ist Russland" zugeschrieben). Letztere Entwicklung wird durch eine weitestgehend gelenkte Medienlandschaft, die Diffamierung und Eliminierung sog. NGOs, das Pflegen von Kontakten zu (extremen) Rechten in vornehmlich europaeischen Staaten, das Weben an der Einkreisungslegende und eine militarisierte Gesellschaft und Politik stetig befeuert.

Und das Russland sich "eingemischt" hat ... herrje. Im Falle der Krim war es eine offene Invasion, die jeder erkennen konnte, der es denn wollte; im Donbass fuehrt man einen Guerillakrieg und laesst die Ukraine sukzessive ausbluten - weil man so nicht nur dem Nachbarn, sondern auch der EU eins auswischen und ein Exempel statuieren kann. Kein russisches "Interesse" kann solches Verhalten rechtfertigen. Oder soll Deutschland, zum Schutze der dortigen deutschsprachigen Minderheit, abzeichenlose Urlauber nach Koenigsberg entsenden und dort ein Referendum abhalten lassen? Wir wissen wohl beide recht gut, was passieren wuerde.


----------



## volvo242 (25. Juni 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Und das Russland sich "eingemischt" hat ... herrje. Im Falle der Krim war es eine offene Invasion, die jeder erkennen konnte, der es denn wollte;



Achso du meist so wie die USA im, 
Iran, Irak, Afghanistan usw.?



Wenn dann muss man auch diese Seite sehen und nicht alles was die USFA macht verharmlosen.


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2016)

Das darfst Du gerne so sehen. Ich fuer meinen Teil habe aber weder Kenntnis von einer amerikanischen Invasion in der Ukraine noch bin ich gewillt, das Eine mit dem Anderen zu verrechnen. Vom OT mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Man darf rechts sein, rechtsextrem - nö. Wir haben ja auch rechte Parteien hier, das höchste was denen passiert - es fliegt mal was stinkendes in ihre Richtung.
> Aber selbst unsere Jungs die rechts aussen agieren, haben kapiert - mit Glatze, Bomberjacke und Molotows schmeißen kommt man eben nur so weit wie man werfen kann. In der Politik finden sich die Rechten mittlerweile. Aber nicht in Russland. Dort sind sehr viele faschistische Organisationen verboten, Nationalsozialismus und ähnliche Richtungen sind im tiefsten Untergrund und spielen keine Rolle in globalen Konflikten. Und selbst die sind verpöhnt. Die Jugend in Russland ist nicht blöd, die hat genau so wie wir den Zugang zum Internet, alle Informationen und weiß genau was los ist. Dazu kapieren sie das Rassenwahn, Hass auf Einwanderer oder LGBT-Leute und irgendwelche "nationalistischen" Bewegungen absoluter bullsh!t sind.
> Sie wissen das diese "Gastarbeiter" (so werden die da halt auch genannt) ihre Straßen bauen, ihre Autos reparieren und ihre "Schaurma" zubereiten (deren Variante vom Dürüm). Sie wissen ganz genau das die Leute sich halbtot arbeiten für wenig Geld, die machen das was der gemeine Russe nicht mehr machen will - der ist sich zu fein die Straße zu fegen oder in die Kanalisation zu klettern.



Glaubst du das wirklich was du dir da zusammenfantasierst ? Ich sehe nur dass du sehr wenig über Russland weisst.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Rechtsextrem sind für mich die, die halt rechtsextrem sind, davon hat Russland sehr wenige, bezogen auf die Fläche, unterschiedliche Kulturen und Völker im eigenen Land und andere Faktoren.



Hahaha ..



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin für Russland in diesem Fall, gerade weil ich das Land kenne, die Leute und die Mentalität



Ich glaube manchmal, dass nur Leute für Russland sind wie du, Leute die Russland kein bisschen kennen und einordnen können. Nicht dass alle Russen radikal wärn, wer aber behauptet dass es sehr wenige wärn der kann nicht von anderen fordern ernst genommen zu werden. 

In Russland, leben laut Schätzungen 40-50% aller weltweiten Rechten. Kein Land, ist rechtsradikaler als Russland. Aber auch die Gesellschaft hat Tendenzen wie häufig in postkomunistischen Ländern wie ich schon erwähnte. Im Vergleich ist der normale Osteuropäer immer, Fremden-skeptischer als die Leute die ihr Leben im Westen verbingen. Auch das ist eine Tatsache und aus solchen Parametern lässt sich sehr gut erklären dass der Osten ein weitausgrößeres Problem mit Rechtsradikalität hat. 

Jemand der Russland und die Russen kennt, der müsste das doch eigtl wissen ..


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne Russland nicht nur, ich war in dem Land. Ich bin in Kazachstan aufgewachsen - also gerade da wo Islam auf Christentum trifft, Russen auf diverse andere Völker. Jetzt rate mal warum es keine Nachrichten aus Kazachstan gibt? Weil die verdammt noch mal friedlich leben. Genau so wie Russland.

Russland ist nicht rechtsextrem. Rechtsextrem sind die Deppen die hier Flüchtlingsheime anzünden, sich mit der Antifa kloppen und links-orientierte Gebiete wie Connewitz verwüsten. Nazis halt. Es gibt einige wenige in Russland, die dieser Ideologie folgen, haargenau. Von denen gibts aber nur wenige hundert Köpfe im ganzen Land. Der Rest sind einfach Idioten und Mitläufer. Homophobe Rassisten gibts da genug, aber die sind weder Rechts noch Nazis, es sind einfach ungebildete Personen mit Ängsten. 
Und Russland ist das letzte Land was gegen andere Nationen was haben darf. Die haben nicht nur unterschiedliche Völker die seit je her in diesem Land leben, sondern auch durch die UDSSR auch extrem viele Völker und mehrere Religionen vereint. Die sind auch extrem von der billigen Arbeitskraft abhängig, das merkt man extrem in den Großstädten, speziell Moskau und St. Petersburg. 

Fahr da mal hin, sprich mit den Leuten, sieh dir an wie sie leben und was abgeht. Aber dafür braucht man halt etwas länger als 2 Wochen Urlaub und man darf sich halt nicht in den edlen, gut gesicherten Teilen der Hauptstadt aufhalten. 

Der gemeine Russe unterscheidet sich kaum vom gemeinen Europäer aktuell. Die leiden genau so unter sinkendem Währungskurs, tragen dieselben Klamotten, haben ein iPhone in der Tasche und wollen auch nur in Ruhe fressen, vögeln und am WE auch mal einen trinken.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2016)

Russen sind schon anders als wir 
Hab da halt ein paar weibliche Kontakte drüben und alter wie gern die Mädchen da neben nem Panzer, ner Pak oder so posen. Uniform tragen und so ist schon echt heftig xD

Also Nationalismus ist da schon ziemlich ausgeprägt.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kenne Russland nicht nur, ich war in dem Land. Ich bin in Kazachstan aufgewachsen - also gerade da wo Islam auf Christentum trifft, Russen auf diverse andere Völker. Jetzt rate mal warum es keine Nachrichten aus Kazachstan gibt? Weil die verdammt noch mal friedlich leben. Genau so wie Russland.
> 
> Russland ist nicht rechtsextrem. Rechtsextrem sind die Deppen die hier Flüchtlingsheime anzünden, sich mit der Antifa kloppen und links-orientierte Gebiete wie Connewitz verwüsten. Nazis halt. Es gibt einige wenige in Russland, die dieser Ideologie folgen, haargenau. Von denen gibts aber nur wenige hundert Köpfe im ganzen Land. Der Rest sind einfach Idioten und Mitläufer. Homophobe Rassisten gibts da genug, aber die sind weder Rechts noch Nazis, es sind einfach ungebildete Personen mit Ängsten.
> Und Russland ist das letzte Land was gegen andere Nationen was haben darf. Die haben nicht nur unterschiedliche Völker die seit je her in diesem Land leben, sondern auch durch die UDSSR auch extrem viele Völker und mehrere Religionen vereint. Die sind auch extrem von der billigen Arbeitskraft abhängig, das merkt man extrem in den Großstädten, speziell Moskau und St. Petersburg.
> ...



Das mag ja sein, ich glaube dir auch. Denoch wird deine subjektive Meinung wohl nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen wenn du sagst Russland wäre nicht rechtsradikal. Russland hat nämlich gewaltige Probleme mit Rechtsradikalismus, sieht es selbst allerdings nicht so weshalb man das Problem einfach runterredet. Putin selbst, also das höchste Staatsorgan, unterstützt doch den Rechtsradikalismus ganz ofiziell. Nur weil es dort der Normalszustand zu sein scheint rechte Gruppierungen zu unterstützen weil sie Patrioten sind, ist das nicht gleich ein Normalzustand. Russland hat es einfach nicht so mit der Demokratie unter Putin. 

Und ... ich mache hier doch keine Russen runter. Ich weiß dass die Russen genau so modern und westlich leben wie Europäer. Aber Russlland hat krassere gesellschaftliche Probleme, ein großes eben der Rechtsradikalismus, der eben nicht mit Vaterlandliebe erklärt werden kann sondern eher mit weit vertretenem Fremdenhass zu Menschen dunkler Hautgattung. Nur weil Ausländer in Moskau und anderen großen Städten leben, spricht das doch auch nicht für ihre Lebensqualität und ihen Status. Befrage mal paar Farbige wie ihr Leben in Moskau so ist, die werden dir ein Liedchen singen...


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne da genug Leute mit dunkler Hautfarbe. Die leben da ganz normal, verdienen ihre Kohle, fahren mit ihrem dicken SUV durch die Botanik (Status>alles, die pfeifen auf Umwelt, Sparsamkeit oder praktische Fahrzeuge - parken dafür in 3 Reihen und verdecken Nummernschilder damit die fahrenden Kameras die nicht registrieren) und trinken Radeberger für 3€ die Flasche. Gut, es kann sein das ich die obere Schicht kenne - also Leute die nicht nur genug Geld für Immobilien da haben, sondern auch genug Geld um normalen Menschen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Deswegen treffen die wohl auch nicht auf das Problem. Die etwas reichere Bevölkerung da lässt auf jeden Fall nix rechtsextremes raushängen - die haben andere Sorgen und Probleme als sich wegen Aussehen zu zoffen. 
Generell mögen die Russen vieles nicht, was nicht "gewöhnlich" aussieht - also auch Grufties, Punks, Ausländer, LGBT Leute die entsprechend aussehen. Das hat aber nichts mit Rechts, Links oder irgendwelcher Einstellung zu tun, das ist einfache Dummheit und Angst. Aber Russland hatte auch genug Zeit um sich an all das zu gewöhnen, die haben auch Internet, reisen rum und sehen Nachrichten - es wird besser. Die Russen haben einfach eine andere Mentalität, das versteht man wenn man da lebt. Da gehts weniger darum geschlossen gegen wen vorzugehen wie es die Nazis hier getan haben und immer noch tun. Die sind einfach auf die eigene Haut fixiert, alles was denen persönlich wichtig ist, wird auch gemacht. Feste Gruppierungen die so organisiert wie unsere hier, sind da extrem selten und klein. 

Aber mir geht es hier um die Ukraine und die Einwohner. Die lassen sich nicht nur manipulieren, sondern scheinen auch richtig Spaß dran zu haben, Probleme zu bekommen. Zivilisierte Lösungen wie verhandeln, Wahlen abhalten und vor Gericht zu gehen werden bei denen als nutzlos oder unwirksam angesehen. So kann man doch net in EU oder in jede andere zivilisierte Gesellschaft eintreten, wenn man sich wie die Axt im Wald benimmt. 
Ich hab gedacht die würden sich dafür einsetzen in die EU zu kommen wie die Briten aktuell dafür, vor uns wegzulaufen. Ohne Gewalt, Ausraster und Bürgerkrieg, dafür aber mit Abstimmungen, guter Politik und Informationen. Falsch gedacht, die benehmen sich da leider noch wie in der Steinzeit. Russland hatte den Spaß in den 90ern mitgemacht, aber die haben sich gefangen und sind mittlerweile ein Land womit jeder rechnen kann. Nix ist perfekt, die haben immer noch Gesetze wo man sich fragt ob die nicht im Suff entworfen und durchgezogen wurden - aber das lässt sich relativ leicht ändern. Bürgerkrieg und ne ruinierte Wirtschaft - nicht so.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Juni 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russen sind schon anders als wir
> Hab da halt ein paar weibliche Kontakte drüben und alter wie gern die Mädchen da neben nem Panzer, ner Pak oder so posen. Uniform tragen und so ist schon echt heftig xD
> 
> Also Nationalismus ist da schon ziemlich ausgeprägt.



Nationalstolz darf man ja schon haben, oder? Naja, außer in Deutschland vielleicht. Da wird man schnell in die Rechte Ecke gestellt.
Ich meine, klar hatten einige sowj. Soldaten auch Dreck am Stecken, aber das gab es in jeder Armee und in jedem Krieg.
Außerdem, es sind Panzer. Sowas sieht man nicht jeden Tag. Klar macht man dann Bilder.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nationalstolz darf man ja schon haben, oder? Naja, außer in Deutschland vielleicht. Da wird man schnell in die Rechte Ecke gestellt.
> Ich meine, klar hatten einige sowj. Soldaten auch Dreck am Stecken, aber das gab es in jeder Armee und in jedem Krieg.
> Außerdem, es sind Panzer. Sowas sieht man nicht jeden Tag. Klar macht man dann Bilder.



Wusste gar nicht das Nationalstolz nur durch Militärparaden ausgelebt oder dargestellt werden kann  Geht für mich ja mehr in Richtung Steinzeit 

@Sparanus 

Ich weiß was du meinst  In  Polen gibts ebenfalls haufenweise Militärveranstaltungen. Keine Frage, Panzer aus der Nähe zu sehen oder überhaupt Thema Militär finde ich selbst auch mega interessant. Nur mit dieser Glorifizierung habe ich so meine Probleme  Diese ist in einigen Staaten ja wesentlich stärker ausgeprägt als in anderen.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juni 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Generell mögen die Russen vieles nicht, was nicht "gewöhnlich" aussieht - also auch Grufties, Punks, Ausländer, LGBT Leute die entsprechend aussehen. Das hat aber nichts mit Rechts, Links oder irgendwelcher Einstellung zu tun, das ist einfache Dummheit und Angst.



Intolleranz also mit der russischen Seele erklärt. Beim Rechtsradikalismus solchen Ausmaßes zieht das aber nicht mehr.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber Russland hatte auch genug Zeit um sich an all das zu gewöhnen, die haben auch Internet, reisen rum und sehen Nachrichten - es wird besser. Die Russen haben einfach eine andere Mentalität, das versteht man wenn man da lebt. Da gehts weniger darum geschlossen gegen wen vorzugehen wie es die Nazis hier getan haben und immer noch tun. Die sind einfach auf die eigene Haut fixiert, alles was denen persönlich wichtig ist, wird auch gemacht. Feste Gruppierungen die so organisiert wie unsere hier, sind da extrem selten und klein.



Hatten das nicht alle Länder im Osten ? Jedes Land hat sich entwickelt. Mir fällt aber kein Land ein das Gesetze gegen Schwule macht, oder in der Hauptstadt dunkle Ausländergruppen mit freiwiligen Milizen durch die Straßen jagt und so eine Aktion "Aufräumen" oder "Säuberung" nennt.

Zu dem was du über Ukrainer schreibst kann ich nur lachen. In Kiew war ein Umsturz gegen einen hoch-korupten Volksverräter als Presidenten nötig. Als die Solidarnosc massive Streiks in den 80ern auslöste, waren sie auch Faschisten ? Länder die sich gegen die russische Vorherschaft und Staatsdikatur stämmen sind also uncilivisert weil sie für ihre Souverenität kämpfen ? 

Also mir ist schnuppe was du da glaubst oder wie du dir alles zu recht rückst damit es dir passt. Defacto aber ist Russland genau so ein Imperialstaat wie die USA nur halt in einem viel kleinerem Maßstab der Möglichkeiten. Ändert dennoch nichts daran dass Russland einen Krieg gegen die ukraine angezettelt hat so wie einen Propagandakrieg gegen den gesamten Westen indem es die eigene Bevölkerrung massivst manipuliert und belügt, rechts-Nationale Kräfte unterstützt und auf Menschenrechte von "nationalen Feinden" womit wohl die Scharen an kaukasischen Schwarzarb eitern und Homosexuellen gemeint sind, quasi abschafft. 

Mir fällt in der zilivisierten Welt kein radikaleres Land als Russland ein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Nationalstolz darf man ja schon haben, oder?



Wie präsentiert der sich denn?
Dass man besser ist als die anderen? Dass man mehr kann als die anderen? Dass man allen anderen überlegen ist?
Ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten, die ihre Nationalmannschaft bei der EM anfeuern -- was machen die Russen denn? Ach ja, die sind schon ausgeschieden  -- aber das wars dann auch schon.
Niemand ist besser oder wichtiger als der andere. Wir sind alles Menschen, die auf einem Planeten leben und wir haben nur den einen.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Juni 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das Nationalstolz nur durch Militärparaden ausgelebt oder dargestellt werden kann  Geht für mich ja mehr in Richtung Steinzeit
> 
> @Sparanus
> 
> Ich weiß was du meinst  In  Polen gibts ebenfalls haufenweise Militärveranstaltungen. Keine Frage, Panzer aus der Nähe zu sehen oder überhaupt Thema Militär finde ich selbst auch mega interessant. Nur mit dieser Glorifizierung habe ich so meine Probleme  Diese ist in einigen Staaten ja wesentlich stärker ausgeprägt als in anderen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Wie präsentiert der sich denn?
> Dass man besser ist als die anderen? Dass man mehr kann als die anderen? Dass man allen anderen überlegen ist?
> Ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten, die ihre Nationalmannschaft bei der EM anfeuern -- was machen die Russen denn? Ach ja, die sind schon ausgeschieden  -- aber das wars dann auch schon.
> Niemand ist besser oder wichtiger als der andere. Wir sind alles Menschen, die auf einem Planeten leben und wir haben nur den einen.



Sie verherrlichen nicht den Krieg, sie gedenken den Opfern des eigenen Landes, feiern den Sieg über Hitler-Deutschland und zeigen mit der Militärparade gleichzeitig allen anderen, dass man am besten gar nicht daran denken sollte in Richtung Russland zu marschieren.
Und darauf sind die Menschen stolz; stolz darauf, dass ihre Vorfahren das eigene Land, komme was wolle, verteidigt haben, dass man sogar das technisch überlegene Hitler-Deutschland bis zur Hauptstadt zurückdrängen konnte und darauf, dass das Land souverän bleibt und sich von keinem was aufschwätzen lässt.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Sie verherrlichen nicht den Krieg, sie gedenken den Opfern des eigenen Landes, feiern den Sieg über Hitler-Deutschland und zeigen mit der Militärparade gleichzeitig allen anderen, dass man am besten gar nicht daran denken sollte in Richtung Russland zu marschieren.
> Und darauf sind die Menschen stolz; stolz darauf, dass ihre Vorfahren das eigene Land, komme was wolle, verteidigt haben, dass man sogar das technisch überlegene Hitler-Deutschland bis zur Hauptstadt zurückdrängen konnte und darauf, dass das Land souverän bleibt und sich von keinem was aufschwätzen lässt.



Feiern die auch dass Sovietrussland den zwiten Weltkrieg zusammen mit Nazideutschland eröfnette ? Oder dass die rote Armee unterwegs nach Berlin massig Frauen vergewaltigte ? Statistisch jede 7. Frau in Brandenburg. Feiern sie auch Gulags in denen neben Millionen von unschuldigen Russen auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten deportiert wurden ? Den Opfern der von Russen verübten Massenmorde wird am roten Platz nicht gedacht ?

Im Gegensatz zu Russland, hat sich Deutschland mit seiner Geschichte auseinander gesetzt. Die Paraden auf dem roten Platz sind ein Fest der Falschheit, mehr nicht..


----------



## xNeo92x (27. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Feiern die auch dass Sovietrussland den zwiten Weltkrieg zusammen mit Nazideutschland eröfnette ?


Sagt dir Unternehmen Barbarossa etwas?
Interessant auch dass Zitat im Bezug zur Ukraine: "....Ich brauche die Ukraine, damit man uns nicht wieder wie im letzten Krieg aushungern kann."


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Oder dass die rote Armee unterwegs nach Berlin massig Frauen vergewaltigte ? Statistisch jede 7. Frau in Brandenburg.


Genau einen Post vor meinem Letzten, hab ich erst geschrieben, dass solche Gräueltaten in jeder Armee und in jedem Krieg stattfinden. Auch die Amis hatten sowas gemacht.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Feiern sie auch Gulags in denen neben Millionen von unschuldigen Russen auch Menschen anderer Nationalitäten deportiert wurden ? Den Opfern der von Russen verübten Massenmorde wird am roten Platz nicht gedacht ?


Dafür gibt es gesonderte Gedenktage.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Russland, hat sich Deutschland mit seiner Geschichte auseinander gesetzt.


Wow, du hast also in Russland gelebt und kannst mit 100% Sicherheit beweisen, dass man sich dort mit sowas nicht auseinander gesetzt hat...Glückwunsch!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Paraden auf dem roten Platz sind ein Fest der Falschheit, mehr nicht..


Der D-Day dann auch nicht weniger. In der allerletzten Minute des Krieges ankommen, es fast vermasseln und sich am Ende zum Hauptwidersacher krönen....


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2016)

Historisch sind wir hier wieder ganz weit oben. 

Vor allem immer diese "Aber die anderen", wurde so schon immer argumentiert?


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Intolleranz also mit der russischen Seele erklärt. Beim Rechtsradikalismus solchen Ausmaßes zieht das aber nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub doch net alles was dir die Medien hier erzählen. Russland zettelt nix an und hats weder nötig noch bringt es denen was.
Die werden durch USA massiv unter Druck gesetzt, die EU soll gefälligst gegen Russland vorgehen (während die Amis aber selbst weiterhin erfolgreich mit denen handeln) und die Bevölkerung hier aufstacheln. Russland ist nicht unser Feind, aber das kapiert hier irgendwie keiner. Den Propagandakrieg haben wir hier dank der USA, wir sollen hier ja die Russen fürchten und als unzivilisierte Barbaren sehen, die Vodka saufen, mit Bären tanzen und mitm Panzer kuscheln statt mit der Frau. Ja ne, is klar. 
Russen sind stolz auf ihr Land und das dürfen sie auch. Die Geschichte von denen war alles andere als einfach und was sie geschafft haben - darauf dürfen die auch stolz sein. Und auch auf das was sie aktuell sind - ein erfolgreiches Land, trotz aller Anfeindungen von allen Seiten und ihrer Eigenschaften (riesig, schweres Klima und USA im Nacken - schon seit Ewigkeiten). 

Das Land ist nicht radikal, auch nicht die Bevölkerung oder die Regierung. Bis auf ein paar Idioten (die selbst wir hier noch haben - mehr als genug) ist das ein friedliches, stabiles und ruhiges Land. Und ein schönes.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2016)

Ups Neo da hat wohl jemand den Hitler Stalin Pakt vergessen ganz böser Fehler. 

Die Verurteilung von Stalins Verbrechen fand ja relativ früh statt, aber das hat man trotzdem eher klein behandelt.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Sagt dir Unternehmen Barbarossa etwas?



Yup, genau wie der Hitler-Stalin Pakt mir was sagt. 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Genau einen Post vor meinem Letzten, hab ich erst geschrieben, dass solche Gräueltaten in jeder Armee und in jedem Krieg stattfinden.



Womit du beweist dass du nichts über Kriege weisst ? Wieviele Berichte über Vergehen gegen die Menschlichkeit, gibt es denn über Briten im 2. WK ? Oder deren Alleiierten wie Kanadier, Niederländer oder sogar Polen beim Einmarsch ins Ruhgebiet ? Ich sags dir, so gut wie keine. Die vergewaltigten nicht sie gaben Kindern Decken und Essen, weshalb dein Posting vor deinem Letzten so sinnvoll ist wie Gummistiefel in der Wüste.. In der echten Welt erreichte keine Armee so viele Vergehen wie Wehrmacht und Höhere, oder Russen. Brittische Historiker beschreiben die rote Armee zu weiten Teilen sogar als zurückgeblieben. Die rote Armee ging als eine der grausamsten Wellen über Europa ein, für viele Zeitzeugen waren sie schlimmer als die Nazis. Kein Land beschreibt sich als von den Russen befreit weil sie niemals den Status eines Befreiers einnahmen.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Wow, du hast also in Russland gelebt und kannst mit 100% Sicherheit beweisen, dass man sich dort mit sowas nicht auseinander gesetzt hat...Glückwunsch!



Ne ich hab in Osteuropa gelebt das von Russland ähnlich regiert wurde wie die Ukraine und heute desswegen einen Entwicklungsrückstand von damals geschätzt 40 Jahren ! wieder gut macht. In der Zeit nach dem Komunismus konnte die russische Federation mit keinem Osteuropäischen Land ein neues Kapitel einer friedlichen Politik eröffnen weil Russland kein suveränder Staat der Welt vertraut. Woher meinst du die Skepsis gegenüber einem Russland aber Vertrauen gegenüber einem Deutschland ? 



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Der D-Day dann auch nicht weniger. In der allerletzten Minute des Krieges ankommen, es fast vermasseln und sich am Ende zum Hauptwidersacher krönen....



Dass die USA den kompletten Ostvorstoß Stalins nach Berlin finanzierten und ohne US Geld, Russland eingegangen wär wie ne Zitrone im Hochsommer wird auf den roten Platz Paraden wohl gern vergessen was ? Weisst du, Russland hatte die höchsten Opferzahlen in diesem Krieg, das macht sie aber noch zu keinem Hauptwiedersacher, immerhin waren sie auch Hauptverursacher als aktive Sympathisanten der Nazis.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Glaub doch net alles was dir die Medien hier erzählen.



Tue ich nicht, und geschichtliche Fakten hab ich nicht aus irgendwelchen Medien ..



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Russland zettelt nix an und hats weder nötig noch bringt es denen was.



Hahaha..


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Weisst du warum es keine Berichte über die Briten, Franzosen usw. gibt? Weil die den Krieg gewonnen haben, du Nase! Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichtsbücher! Höre dich mal im Ruhrpott oder im Saargebiet um! Keine Vergewaltigungen?! Ich geh kaputt! Die Franzosen, die Engländer und auch die Polen haben sich hier benommen wie die letzten Penner! Kleinen Kindern decken geben....weia...Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würde ich jetzt brüllend am Boden liegen. Aber dann anderen Leuten erzählen sie würden nichts über Kriege wissen. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen die die schön gerechnet Zahlen vom Bomben Holocaust in Dresden für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Weisst du warum es keine Berichte über die Briten, Franzosen usw. gibt? Weil die den Krieg gewonnen haben, du Nase! Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichtsbücher! Höre dich mal im Ruhrpott oder im Saargebiet um! Keine Vergewaltigungen?! Ich geh kaputt! Die Franzosen, die Engländer und auch die Polen haben sich hier benommen wie die letzten Penner! Kleinen Kindern decken geben....weia...Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würde ich jetzt brüllend am Boden liegen. Aber dann anderen Leuten erzählen sie würden nichts über Kriege wissen. Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen die die schön gerechnet Zahlen vom Bomben Holocaust in Dresden für bare Münze nehmen.



Hahaha, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat erfindet man schlicht welche... 

Ich weiß ja nicht an welche Alliens du noch so glaubst um dir dein Weltbild zu recht zu schneiden, aber mordende und Frauen vergewaltigende Engländer in Scharen wie die Russen in der roten Armee, hat es damals in Deutschland niemals gegeben. Du weisst wohl wenig über die Briten im 2. WK glaubst aber dubiosen Quellchen mit denen du mir gleich kommst weil dir das besser in den Kragen passt, das ist wie malen nach Zahlen also erzähl mir doch nichts. 

Keine Augenzeugenberichte oder anderes Überliefertes exystiert welches auch nur Indiz sein könnte dass die Alleiirten in einer besonderen Form in Dland gewütet haben, die meisten Häufigkeiten gab es seitens US Soldaten beim Einmarsch und da endet die Liste auch schon. Letztendes blieb das deutsche Volk von Leid in Westdeutschland größtenteils verschont, viel mehr ist hier überwiegend von einer echten Befreiung die Rede wogegen die rote Armee als Besatzer einmarschierte und bis 1989 einer blieb. 

Aber ich bin offen für Gegenteiliges so weit es auch glaubhaft ist und dann werden wir ja sehen wer hier die Nase ist.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Die Engländer, die Amerikaner und die Franzosen sind also nicht als Besatzer einmarschiert? Glaubst du echt diese Mär von der Befreiung Deutschlands durch die Siegermächte? Hauptsache der Russe ist immer der böse. Natürlich existieren keine Berichte weil es Leid unter der deutschen Bevölkerung ja auch nicht gab. Die hatten das ja alle verdient weil die ja alle Nazis waren. Da wurde nichts gehegt und gepflegt wie bei den anderen! Ich kenne die Berichte von meinen Großeltern! Ich kenne die Geschichten von anderen alten Leuten hier! Aber die haben ja bestimmt alle gelogen um davon abzulenken dass sie zu den braunen gehörten. Stimmts oder hab ich recht?


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2016)

Natürlich sind sie das, es war Krieg. Aber sie zeigten Gnade. Deutschland wurde wieder aufgebaut durch Kredite und dem Marshalplan. In Deutschland konnte sich Demokratie entwickeln, intelligente Leute übernahmen hier das Zepter. England und Frankreich und die USA wurden zu Beschützern der BRD, vor roten Panzern am Chepoint Charlie.  Die Besatzer der Allianz erwiesen sich als Gegner des Faschismus, nicht als Gegner Deutschlands was man vond en Russen nicht behaupten kann. Die BRD wurde schließlich auch zur Erfolgsstory, die DDR war bekanntlich keine.  

Wir leben heute über 70 Jahre nach dem Krieg. Selbstverständlich sind auch die Verbrechen der Alliianz dokumentiert und werden aufgearbeitet also komme doch bitte nicht mit Sieger schreiben Geschichte. Schon Ende der 60er Jahre durften Deutsche für mehr Wahrheit auf die Straße gehen und gegen Amerika und Vietnam skandieren, die Amis als Imperialisten beschimpfen usw. Das ist doch im Ostblock nicht mal vorstellbar gewesen unter der Kontrolle der Russen. Und so kommt es auch dass du hier in der BRD als Historiker sehr wohl kritische Bücher schreiben darfst, und in Russland in dieser Form bis heute nicht. 

Und was deine Großeltern angeht... haben sie die 3 mio durch Russen vergewaltigte Frauen persönlich gekannt dass sie sagen können im Westen Deutschlands tobte 1945 die selbe Hölle ? Wohl kaum oder ? Und was willst du übhaupt sagen, dass es nicht so war ? Dass andere genau so schlimm waren ? 

Andere waren auch schlimm, aber wohl nicht in so einem Massenphänomen. Dass die Wahrheit für so viele Russen als Bashing gesehen wird, ist wohl einfach nur eine traurige Sache. Aber am Ende siegt immer die Aufgeklärtheit auch dann wenn sie den Stolz anderer verletzt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juni 2016)

Es gab auch bei den Westallierten Übergriffe auf Frauen, jedoch waren es definitiv nicht so viele und nicht so brutal. 
Ein ganz klares Indiz ist hierfür die Massenflucht von Ost nach West. Diese Flucht gab es nicht in dem Ausmaß vor den Westallierten. Dies sollte eigentlich auch jedem die Augen öffnen. Aus Ostpreußen sind die Leute geflohen und wussten das sie ihr Leben riskieren. Und wenn das jemand macht, dann muss er schon eine Heidenangst haben


----------



## xNeo92x (15. Juli 2016)

Ukraine: Jetzt lauft die "Russische Welt" | Telepolis
Einfach nur lächerlich was Kiew da von sich gibt.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2016)

Das sind mittlerweile fast nur noch Russen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2016)

Russland wirft der Ukraine aktuell vor Anschläge auf der Krim zu planen und zu unterstützen und will einen Anschlag verhindert haben, außerdem soll nach russischen Angaben vom ukrainischen Festland aus auf die Krim geschossen worden sein.
Die Ukraine weißt die russsischen Anschuldigungen zurück und wirft ihrerseits Russland vor Anschläge in der Ukraine zu unterstützen:

Wladimir Putin wirft Ukraine "Terror" vor

Putin beschuldigt die Ukraine, Terroranschlage auf der Krim geplant zu haben | Telepolis

Für völlig unglaubwürdig halte ich die russischen Anschuldigungen nicht, schon in der Vergangenheit haben geflohene Krimtataren Strommasten und Telefonleitungen vom ukrainischen Festland zur Krim zerstört, warum sollte man nicht noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und auch direkt auf der Krim "paramilitärische" Aktionen durchführen?

Letztlich glaube ich das sowohl die Vorwürfe der Ukraine, als auch die russischen stimmen und beide Seiten terroristische Aktionen unterstützen und verüben, wäre ja schließlich nicht der erste Konflikt in welchen sich die Art des Agierens hin zu Anschlägen und Terror verlagert, wen die Fronten festgefahren sind und sich nichts mehr bewegt. (siehe erster Weltkrieg, zweiter Weltkrieg, Koreakrieg, Vietnamkrieg, ect.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

Schön ist das alles nicht. Der Konflikt kann sich jederzeit wieder ausbreiten.


----------



## JePe (11. August 2016)

Agentennetz aufgedeckt, massiver Beschuss aus der Ukraine, mehrere Anschlaege durch "Diversanten" verhindert - hui, da hat der russische Inlands(!)geheimdienst FSB ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Seltsam, dass bei der OSCE SMM niemand etwas von einem Beschuss durch die Ukraine bemerkt hat. Bildmaterial gibt es leider keins, aber das macht nichts, denn schliesslich haben die Boesewichte ja schon gestanden. 

Russen in der Ukraine? Urlauber! Beitritt zu Muetterchen Russland? Referendum! Aber in der Gegenrichtung sind es "Diversanten" und "Terroristen", mit denen ganz, ganz kurzer Prozess gemacht gehoert? Von den fehlenden Beweisen und der de facto-Widerlegung durch die taeglichen Reports der OSZE mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Agentennetz aufgedeckt, massiver Beschuss aus der Ukraine, mehrere Anschlaege durch "Diversanten" verhindert - hui, da hat der russische Inlands(!)geheimdienst FSB ja mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Seltsam, dass bei der OSCE SMM niemand etwas von einem Beschuss durch die Ukraine bemerkt hat. Bildmaterial gibt es leider keins, aber das macht nichts, denn schliesslich haben die Boesewichte ja schon gestanden.
> 
> Russen in der Ukraine? Urlauber! Beitritt zu Muetterchen Russland? Referendum! Aber in der Gegenrichtung sind es "Diversanten" und "Terroristen", mit denen ganz, ganz kurzer Prozess gemacht gehoert? Von den fehlenden Beweisen und der de facto-Widerlegung durch die taeglichen Reports der OSZE mal ganz zu schweigen.



Na ganz erfunden scheint die russische Behauptung anscheinend nicht zu sein:



> Tatsächlich hat es offenbar in der Nacht auf Sonntag einen Zwischenfall  zwischen ukrainischem Festland und Krim gegeben. Anwohner berichteten  auf sozialen Netzwerken von Schüssen in den frühen Morgenstunden.  Russische Grenzschützer schlossen mehrere Grenzübergänge. Hinweise auf  schweres Artilleriefeuer oder ukrainische Panzerfahrzeuge gibt es  allerdings nicht. Der Journalist Denis Trubezkoy machte sich an der  Grenze selbst ein Bild der Lage. "Im Moment ist nichts klar. Mit großer  Wahrscheinlichkeit kann man von einem Vorfall sprechen, der in der Nacht  von Samstag auf Sonntag stattgefunden haben soll."
> 
> Quelle: Ukraine Krise: Angst vor einem neuen Krieg zwischen Moskau und Kiew



Allerdings ist im Moment fraglich das es genau so abgelaufen ist wie es Russland darstellt.

Allerdings schließen nicht mal unsere sonst so gegen Russland schießwütigen Medien aus das eine eigenständig agierende Gruppe ukrainischer Aktivisten auf eigene Faust Aktionen auf der Krim durchführen wollte und dabei erwischt wurde:



> Nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass ukrainische Aktivsten auf eigene Faust  hinter feindlichen Linien operieren wollten. Im November hatten Tataren  die Stromverbindung auf die Krim gekappt.
> 
> Quelle: Ukraine Krise: Angst vor einem neuen Krieg zwischen Moskau und Kiew


----------



## JePe (12. August 2016)

Das waren lokale Selbstverteidigungskraefte, vielleicht unterstuetzt von Urlaubern, die ein Referendum vorbereiten wollten. Voelkerrechtlich gar kein Problem.

Dejavu, anyone?

Ganz abgesehen davon dass da unterm Strich das Folgende steht: Grenzuebergaenge wurden geschlossen, es wurde geschossen. Vielleicht auf jemanden, vielleicht auch in die Luft. In ein paar Wochen sind Duma-Wahlen; der neue Kuschelkurs mit Erdogan duerfte schwer zu vermitteln sein, da macht sich ein Feuerwerk zur Ablenkung immer gut.


----------



## VLAD (12. August 2016)

Schaut Euch das an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QR9cDv_HrOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (12. August 2016)

Das toppe ich locker:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gqTS2ztR_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings ist im Moment fraglich das es genau so abgelaufen ist wie es Russland darstellt.
> 
> Allerdings schließen nicht mal unsere sonst so gegen Russland schießwütigen Medien aus das eine eigenständig agierende Gruppe ukrainischer Aktivisten auf eigene Faust Aktionen auf der Krim durchführen wollte und dabei erwischt wurde:



(Krim-)Tataren operieren auf der Krim nicht "hinter den feindlichen Linien", sondern in ihrer eigenen Heimat 
Ausgeschlossen werden kann trotzdem wenig, die ukrainische Regerierung macht defintiv nicht den kleinsten Finger krum, um gegen antirussische Paramilitärs vorzugehen. Aber die russische Regierung sieht sich ja nicht von ein paar kleinen Partisanen bedroht, sondern fürchtet einen Eroberungsfeldzug des ukrainischen Staates, der Schärfe der Formulierungen nach zu Urteilen vermutlich mindestens bis Moskau, wenn man nicht schleunigst einen Präventivschlag durchführt...


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2016)

Ich denke, dass in der Region noch viele, teils schwere, Sowjet Waffen in privater Hand sind und es genügend Gruppen gibt die solche Waffen nutzen. 

Ich hatte letztens auch einen interessanten Bericht gelesen wo eine Gruppe von 3 Russen in die Ukraine sind, waren aber alle Putin Gegner. Der Bericht war aus seriöser Quelle, ich glaube aus der FAZ. 
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass nicht alles vom Kreml gesteuert ist, die Kämpfer etc


----------



## JePe (17. Oktober 2016)

Verbrecher wird Opfer eines Verbrechens.


----------



## JePe (16. November 2016)

Russland steigt aus Vereinbarung zum Internationalen Strafgerichtshof aus - mit lesenswerter Begruendung. Countdown zur offenen Invasion in der Ostukraine?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2016)

Ich dachte, die Russen sind schon längst ausgetreten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2016)

Die Russen hatten nie Ratifiziert, aber die Charta unterschrieben haben sie mal (ähnlich z.B. USA). Jurisitisch dürfte der Schritt somit noch bedeutungsloser sein, als der ISTGH selbst - aber es ist eine weitere "wir sehen euch als unsere Feinde"-Geste.


----------



## OField (18. November 2016)

Ich finde eher Putin hat mit seiner Aussage, dass der Gerichtshof ein Witz ist, recht. Was bringt das Teil, wenn die Kriegstreiber der westlichen Welt, sowieso nie belangt werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Ich finde eher Putin hat mit seiner Aussage, dass der Gerichtshof ein Witz ist, recht. Was bringt das Teil, wenn die Kriegstreiber der westlichen Welt, sowieso nie belangt werden?



Jedes Gericht ist nur so mächtig, wie die Gesellschaften, die seine Gerichtsbarkeit anerkennen - und der ISTGH ist in dieser Hinsicht eine absolute Lachnummer. Aber eben gerade Putin ist unter den Top5 derjenigen, die das ändern könnten. Statt einen Schritt zur Stärkung des internationalen Rechts zu machen, hat er sich für dessen Schwächung entschieden. Für die Bedeutung des ISTGH macht das auch keinen großen Unterschied, aber es sagt viel über die Einstellung Putins zu Rechtstaatlichkeit und internationaler Gemeinschaft aus.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Geh doch dann bitte nicht auch noch darauf ein. Einfach ignorieren.



Und melden. Wer als VTler der Meinung ist, seinen Schrott auch noch OT verbreiten zu müssen, kann eine Regelerinnerung gut vertragen...




JePe schrieb:


> Oh, ein intimer Kenner des Voelkerrechts. Ist ein "Volk" denn dasselbe wie eine "Bevoelkerung"?



Ich glaube, jemand der Wahlen zwischen Pest und Cholera bei vorgehaltener Waffe als "legitimen" Ausdruck der Interessen eines (teilweise geflohenen) Volkes bezeichnet, wird sich um solche Details nicht kümmern.



@topic:
Poroschenko wächst langsam die Korruption im eigenen Haufen über den Kopf
Opposition in der Ukraine: Reiseverbot fur Abgeordnete - taz.de

Das könnte spannend werden, denn außer den Rechtsextremen bleibt dann langsam aber sicher niemand mehr in der Ukraine übrig, der als integer gilt - und die sind aus ganz anderen Gründen nicht regierungstauglich und das scheint auch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung so zu sehen.


----------



## Amon (18. November 2016)

Auch an dich die Frage. Hast du irgendwelche russischen Soldaten gesehen die die Leute in die Wahllokale getrieben haben damit sie auch ja ihr Kreuz  an "der richtigen Stelle" machen?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2016)

Warum redest du die ganze Zeit von "getrieben"?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Auch an dich die Frage. Hast du irgendwelche russischen Soldaten gesehen die die Leute in die Wahllokale getrieben haben damit sie auch ja ihr Kreuz  an "der richtigen Stelle" machen?



Und die Soldaten ohne Hoheitsabzeichen waren also Freiwillige, die für die Durchführung einer transparenten Wahl zu Stelle waren?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, dass Leute von der OSZE vor Ort waren.


----------



## JePe (18. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche russischen Soldaten gesehen die die Leute in die Wahllokale getrieben  haben damit sie auch ja ihr Kreuz an "der richtigen Stelle" machen?



Davon, dass es auf dem Wahlschein vorsorglich gar keine "falsche" Stelle gab, mal abgesehen: Tja. Waeren internationale Beobachter, z. B. von der OSZE (der Russland - jedenfalls noch - angehoert), zugelassen gewesen, dann wuessten wir das jetzt. Leider wurden die aber von abzeichenlosen Soldaten an der Einreise und Journalisten an ihrer Arbeit gehindert. So muessen wir uns auf die Berichte der Sieger verlassen.

Ist es denn von Belang, ob die Waehler an die Urnen "getrieben" wurden? Genuegt es nicht, dass russische Soldaten ukrainische Kasernen abgeriegelt haben, um gegen den zitierten Artikel zu verstossen?

Und ist ein "Volk" nun dasselbe wie eine "Bevoelkerung" oder nicht? Ich freue mich ja immer sehr, wenn ich noch etwas lernen kann.


----------



## Amon (18. November 2016)

Was glaubst du wäre passiert wenn man die ukrainischen Soldaten nicht in ihren Kasernen festgesetzt hätte?

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (18. November 2016)

Jedenfalls nichts, was Russland angeht.

Darf ich nun um Beantwortung meiner Fragen bitten ... ?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wäre passiert wenn man die ukrainischen Soldaten nicht in ihren Kasernen festgesetzt hätte?



Die ukrainischen Soldaten hätten sich die Stimmzettel genauer anschauen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wäre passiert wenn man die ukrainischen Soldaten nicht in ihren Kasernen festgesetzt hätte?



Vielleicht das gleiche, was das letzte Vierteljahrhundert passiert ist? Ukrainische Soldaten sitzen seit dem Ende der Sowjetunion in diesen Kasernen und werden vermutlich nicht von heut auf morgen alle kollektiv und ohne jeglichen Anlass durchdrehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ukrainischen Soldaten hätten sich die Stimmzettel genauer anschauen können.



Nur wen sie dazu den Befehl von oben bekommen hätten,  ansonsten wäre ein entfernen aus der Kaserne zum angucken der Stimmzetel unerlaubtes entfernen von der Truppe gewesen und wir wissen ja wie unentspannt jede Armee bei sowas ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur wen sie dazu den Befehl von oben bekommen hätten,  ansonsten wäre ein entfernen aus der Kaserne zum angucken der Stimmzetel unerlaubtes entfernen von der Truppe gewesen und wir wissen ja wie unentspannt jede Armee bei sowas ist.



Einige haben sicher noch Urlaubsanspruch.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. November 2016)

Mal wieder was lesenswertes:
"Ohne Hilfe der USA hatte es keinen Staatsstreich gegeben" | Telepolis


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. November 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Mal wieder was lesenswertes:
> "Ohne Hilfe der USA hatte es keinen Staatsstreich gegeben" | Telepolis


Telepolis als seriöse Quelle?


----------



## JePe (21. November 2016)

Ich sehe nicht, dass da neue, nachpruefbare Fakten in die Diskussion eingefuehrt wuerden - nur altbekannte Behauptungen, Einschaetzungen und eine Raeuberpistole. Aber wie wusste schon Lenin:  "Eine Luege, die oft genug erzaehlt wird, wird irgendwann zur Wahrheit."


----------



## xNeo92x (21. November 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Telepolis als seriöse Quelle?


Immerhin besser als das ganze Axel Springer Konsortium 



JePe schrieb:


> Aber wie wusste schon Lenin:  "Eine Luege, die oft genug erzaehlt wird, wird irgendwann zur Wahrheit."


Das war Goebbels...


"Jede Wahrheit durchläuft drei Stufen: erst erscheint sie lächerlich, dann wird sie bekämpft, schließlich ist sie selbstverständlich."
- Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als das ganze Axel Springer Konsortium



Wer den Drecksverein liest, glaubt auch an das Gute im Kapitalismus.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. November 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als das ganze Axel Springer Konsortium



Falschinformationen bleiben Falschinformationen egal von welchem Propagandaverlag diese kommen. Und das Telepolis pro Russland schreibt wissen wir ja nicht erst seit heute. 

Aber es zeigt sehr gut, wie selektiv du deine Informationen sammelst. Eine Seite die nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, wird nicht besucht bzw schlecht geredet.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falschinformationen bleiben Falschinformationen egal von welchem Propagandaverlag diese kommen. Und das Telepolis pro Russland schreibt wissen wir ja nicht erst seit heute.



Telepolis selbst schreibt nichts pro russisch. Der eine oder andere Artikelschreiber auf Telepolis hingegen schon.
Merkwürdige Ansichten unter Artikelschreibern gibt es letztlich  überall. Kannst auch Süddeutsche Zeitung, Spiegel, Focus, Frankfurter Allgemeine, usw. lesen und wirst auch da Artikel finden wo du nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kannst, grade wen zum Beispiel wieder mal neoliberale Wirtschaftspraktiken zum Himmel stinkend vergöttert werden, wie es ein Herr Piper bei der Süddeutschen nur zu gerne macht, so offensichtlich einseitig, oder fragwürdig sind die.

Wegen solche Artikel aber das komplette Portal, oder die komplette Zeitung als unseriöse Quelle bezeichnen zu wollen... 
Nun in dem Fall kann man dann auch gleich die Vorwürfe einer Gina-Lisa Lohfink für faktisch seriös erklären, wenn es Telepolis als gesamtes postfaktisch nicht ist.  

Und letztlich gilt immer noch, bei jedem Artikel, selbst wen er aus einer vermeindlich noch so seriösen Quelle stammt, sollte man kritisch sein, den selbst wen es nur durch ungewollte Fehler passiert können sich immer Unwahrheiten / Einseitigkeiten reinschleichen!

Schließlich sagte schon meine Geschichtslehrerin in der Schule bzgl. antiker Quellen das eine Quelle für Angaben gut ist, aber mehrere voneinander unabhängige Quellen zum gleichen Thema, so möglich, erstrebenswerter sind. Schließlich haben schon vor 2000 Jahren Chronisten gerne die Wahrheit so hingebogen und ihre eigenen Meinungen einfließen lassen, wie es grade ins Weltbild passte.
Nun, das ist etwas das sich bis heute nicht groß geändert hat. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, dass da neue, nachpruefbare Fakten  in die Diskussion eingefuehrt wuerden - nur altbekannte Behauptungen,  Einschaetzungen und eine Raeuberpistole. Aber wie wusste schon Lenin:   "Eine Luege, die oft genug erzaehlt wird, wird irgendwann zur  Wahrheit."



Der Artikel hat auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Anspruch neue nachprüfbare Fakten bringen zu wollen, schließlich handelt es sich nur um ein Interview.
Die getätigten Aussagen deshalb aber vollumfänglich als Lügen vor abzuurteilen, immerhin war der Mann ja damals wirklich zugegen, wäre in etwa so als würde man dem Interview einem geflohenen türkischen Opositionspolitiker unterstellen wollen das er nach dem Putsch keien Gewalt bei der Verhaftung erlebt hat, keine einseitige Berichterstattung in türkischen Medien stattgefunden hat, türkische Gefängnisse nicht schrecklich sind und Erdogan kein Demagoge sei und die Türkei sich nicht immer mehr in einen konservativ islamischen Staat wandelt, weil man davon nichts völlig unabhängig überprüfbares in den Nachrichten lesen konnte, oder im Fernsehn sieht und sich das meiste auch nur auf Zeugenaussagen / Interviews stützt. 

Das soll nicht heißen das der gute Herr uns im Interview zum Maidan nur die Wahrheit erzählt, aber bestimmte Dinge können schon stimmen, wie die provozierte Gewalt durch rechte Kräfte, die dann in den Medien nur einseitig wahrgenommen wurden, zum Beispiel, oder das rechte Kräfte in der Ukraine nach dem Maidan soviel Einfluss gewonnen haben wie noch nie zuvor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Telepolis selbst schreibt nichts pro russisch. Der eine oder andere Artikelschreiber auf Telepolis hingegen schon.
> Merkwürdige Ansichten unter Artikelschreibern gibt es letztlich  überall. Kannst auch Süddeutsche Zeitung, Spiegel, Focus, Frankfurter Allgemeine, usw. lesen und wirst auch da Artikel finden wo du nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kannst, grade wen zum Beispiel wieder mal neoliberale Wirtschaftspraktiken zum Himmel stinkend vergöttert werden, wie es ein Herr Piper bei der Süddeutschen nur zu gerne macht, so offensichtlich einseitig, oder fragwürdig sind die.



Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel weniger Artikel Telepolis im Vergleich zu SZ, FAZ & Co raushaut, ist es schon auffällig wieviele davon 1:1 Putins Meinung wiedergeben. Und im Gegensatz zu den meisten  Beiträgen mancher FAZ Kommentatoren veröffentlicht Telepolis diese nie als (Gast-)Kommentar oder Kolummne, sondern immer als Nachricht.



> Wegen solche Artikel aber das komplette Portal, oder die komplette Zeitung als unseriöse Quelle bezeichnen zu wollen...



Wenn eine Seite zu überwiegenden Teilen fragwürdige Inhalte oder Allgemeinplätze veröffentlicht, ist sie als Quelle hat unbrauchbar. Eine "Quelle", die erst durch zwei weitere Quellen bestätigt werden muss, weil man sonst eine 50% Chance hat, Falschmeldungen aufzulaufen, bringt nichts.



> Der Artikel hat auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Anspruch neue nachprüfbare Fakten bringen zu wollen, schließlich handelt es sich nur um ein Interview.



Das muss man der Struktur des Artikels zugute halten, auch wenn ich weder in der Überschrift noch im redaktionellen Teil irgend eine Form von Kritik oder Einordnung sehe - das ganze ist zwar durch die Interviewform indirekte Rede aus Sicht Telepolis, aber es wird eben 1:1 Propaganda einer Seite unreflektiert wiedergegeben. Gewürzt mit für das Textvertändnis unnötigen abwertenden Adjektiven respektive Superlative ("sogenannter", "am längsten amtierender") bei redaktionellen Aussagen über die anti- beziehungsweise prorussische Seite. Es wird sogar versucht, dem Interviewpartner "militärische Interessen der EU" in den Mund zu legen.



> Die getätigten Aussagen deshalb aber vollumfänglich als Lügen vor abzuurteilen, immerhin war der Mann ja damals wirklich zugegen, wäre in etwa so als würde man dem Interview einem geflohenen türkischen Opositionspolitiker unterstellen wollen das er nach dem Putsch keien Gewalt bei der Verhaftung erlebt hat, keine einseitige Berichterstattung in türkischen Medien stattgefunden hat, türkische Gefängnisse nicht schrecklich sind und Erdogan kein Demagoge sei und die Türkei sich nicht immer mehr in einen konservativ islamischen Staat wandelt, weil man davon nichts völlig unabhängig überprüfbares in den Nachrichten lesen konnte, oder im Fernsehn sieht und sich das meiste auch nur auf Zeugenaussagen / Interviews stützt.
> 
> Das soll nicht heißen das der gute Herr uns nur die Wahrheit erzählt, aber bestimmte Dinge können schon stimmen, wie die provozierte Gewalt durch rechte Kräfte auf dem Maidan, die dann in den Medien nur einseitig wahrgenommen wurden, zum Beispiel.



Bestimmte Dinge können stimmen. Es kann auch stimmen, dass in Roswell ein extraterestrisches Fluggefährt gelandet ist. Die Frage ist: Kann man sich ausgerechnet bei dieser Quelle auf irgendwas verlassen? Ich denke nicht.
Und das, was er sagt, ist nicht einmal in sich konsistent. Es war also ein Staatstreich, der "nur im Zentrum Kiews" stattgefunden hat, "100 m" daneben war nichts mehr? Letzteres bestätigen auch alle anderen Medien, aber irgendwie wurde ein President ettliche 100 m von diesem Zentrum entfernt, also abseits aller Gewalt, "gewaltsam gestürzt". Auch sehr interessant ist, dass Asarow genau beschreiben kann, wie der Maidan organisiert war, welche Räumlichkeiten der besetzten Gebäude wie genutzt wurden - sogar die Lage von "Verhörräumen", die die Aufständischen ja bestmöglich versteckt haben müssen, kennt er und er weiß zumindest von einzelnen Personen, wann sie wo welche Waffe wie auf wen gerichtet haben. Das ist verdammt detailliertes "Wissen" von jemandem, der nach eigener Aussage keinerlei Zugang zu diesen von internationalen Terroristen kontrollierten gebieten hatte. Viele Armeen wären verdammt stolz, wenn sie den Status ihrer eigenen Truppen auch nur halb so genau kennen würden. Und wo wir gerade bei internationaler Einmischung sind: Spricht er ernsthaft davon, dass er zahlreiche EU-Außenminister angeschuldigt hat, einen Angriff auf seine Regierung zu führen und das einen Abseits nachdem er selbst sagt, dass der rechte Sektor angegriffen hat?

Sorry, ich weiß nicht ob irgend eine wahre Aussage in diesem Interview steckt, die nicht schon seit langem bekannt ist. Aber fest steht, dass dort dutzende Aussagen getätigt werden, die radikal übertrieben oder komplett frei erfunden sind und weitere, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen. Und ihnen allen gemeinsam ist, dass sie ukrainische und europäische Gruppierungen diffamieren. Jemand, der solche Märchen über seine erklärten Feinde erzählt, glaube ich höchstens nach dem Prinzip der Selbstanschuldigung (er sagt was gutes über Ukrainer/was schlechtes über prorussiche Kräfte) - und f+r Webseiten, die in ihrem redaktionellen Teil genau die gleiche Grundstimmung aufgreifen anstatt zu relativieren und einzuordnen, gilt genau das gleiche.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel weniger Artikel Telepolis im Vergleich zu SZ, FAZ & Co raushaut, ist es schon auffällig wieviele davon 1:1 Putins Meinung wiedergeben. Und im Gegensatz zu den meisten  Beiträgen mancher FAZ Kommentatoren veröffentlicht Telepolis diese nie als (Gast-)Kommentar oder Kolummne, sondern immer als Nachricht.



Es stimmt das die Kennzeinung von Meinungsartikeln und Nachrichtenarikeln auf Telepolis oft äußerst mangelhaft sind, das fällt halt grade bei Themen die Russland betreffen negativ auf, die oft halt die Ansichten und Meinungen des Schreibers wiedergeben. Sicher aber auch nicht das einzige Thema. Man findet auch bzgl. Missbrauch immer wieder Schreiber auf Telepolis wo man sich nur vor den Kopf fassen möchte, zum Beispiel weil sie die generelle Forderung stellen im Zweifelsfall auch ohne Beweise dem vermeindlichen Opfer zu glauben.
Man ist auf Telepolis daher als Leser halt gefordert selbst das Aschenputtel zu spielen und zu entscheiden in wie weit das glaubhaft nachvollziehbar ist, oder nur die Meinung des Schreibers wiederspiegelt (die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen).

Aber wie auch gesagt, das macht nicht alle Themen auf Telepolis unglaubwürdig und auch sicher nicht alle Artikel unseriös. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn eine Seite zu überwiegenden Teilen fragwürdige Inhalte oder Allgemeinplätze veröffentlicht, ist sie als Quelle hat unbrauchbar. Eine "Quelle", die erst durch zwei weitere Quellen bestätigt werden muss, weil man sonst eine 50% Chance hat, Falschmeldungen aufzulaufen, bringt nichts.



Uh, dann geh besser nie in die Archeologie, oder Geschichtsforschung und ließ nie antike, oder mittelalterliche Quellen, von denen gibt es keine die für sich alleine genommen je glaubwürdig wäre (grade der römische Historiker Tacitus war zum Beispiel ein Meisterbeispiel dafür wie man sich die Sicht der Dinge zurechbiegen kann). 
Und selbst heute entpuppen sich im Nachhinein immer wieder vermeintlich seriöse Quellen als Enten. Nicht immer weil es Absicht ist, oft ist es schlicht Schlampigkeit (Hitlertagebücher), oder aber mangelnde Recherche auf Grund des redaktionellen Drucks als erster eine Neuigkeit bringen zu können, aber es passiert doch öfters als man denkt.

 Und grade heute, in Zeiten wo man Bilder / Videos manipulieren kann, Zeugen für Geld sagen was man will und Informationen schnell selektiv über unzählige Kanäle verbreiten kann ist es schon regelrecht fahrlässig zu meinen man es würde reichen Informationen ungeprüft aus einer einzigen Quelle uneingeschrenkt glauben schenken zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bestimmte Dinge können stimmen. Es kann auch stimmen, dass in Roswell ein extraterestrisches Fluggefährt gelandet ist. Die Frage ist: Kann man sich ausgerechnet bei dieser Quelle auf irgendwas verlassen? Ich denke nicht.



Bei welcher Quelle kannst du dich auf irgendwas verlassen, sofern sie nicht völlig neutral zu dem Thema steht über das sie berichtet, weil es sie nicht direkt betrifft? Das der Mann natürlich auch in diesem Interview das Klientel, welches in der Geschichte um den Maidan sowieso kaum weiter ab als ein 9/11 VTler ist, primär bedient ist kaum bestreitbar, schließlich stecken da, wie du ja selbst auch festegestellt hast unzählige Widersprüche drin.
Trotzdem bedient selbst ein Lügner sich soweit der Wahrheit wie sie ihm dienlich ist, das kann eine Provokation des rechten Sektors durchaus sein. Ist in dem Fall, wie in vielen aber kaum nachvollziehbar, sofern keine anderen Quellen existieren die das belegbarer machen.


----------



## OField (25. November 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn eine Seite zu überwiegenden Teilen fragwürdige Inhalte oder Allgemeinplätze veröffentlicht, ist sie als Quelle hat unbrauchbar. Eine "Quelle", die erst durch zwei weitere Quellen bestätigt werden muss, weil man sonst eine 50% Chance hat, Falschmeldungen aufzulaufen, bringt nichts.



Man kann nie sicher sein, dass in der Zeitung die Wahrheit steht, egal wie seriös die Quelle ist oder wie viele die selbe Nachricht bringen. Da die meisten die selbe Urquelle haben (z.B. Reuters). Man erinnere sich daran das BBC gemeldet hat, das WTC 7 sei eingestürzt, obwohl es noch stand. Und die haben die Schuld an Reuters weitergegeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man ist auf Telepolis daher als Leser halt gefordert selbst das Aschenputtel zu spielen und zu entscheiden in wie weit das glaubhaft nachvollziehbar ist, oder nur die Meinung des Schreibers wiederspiegelt (die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen).



Wenn man das anhand von Telepolis selbst macht (oder innerhalb irgend eines anderen Mediums) führt das aber nicht zu Meinungsbildung, sondern nur zu Meinungsverstärkung. Man pickt sehr schnell die Meinungen heraus, die einem "gut" vorkommen und fühlt sich damit bestätigt und die anderen schmeißt man Weg. Wenn dass dann noch auf einer Seite passiert, die bevorzugt Meinungen aus einer Ecke untermischt (die von dir genannten Beispiele passen ebenso wie die mir für Telepolis geläufigen allesamt in die neurechte Ecke), entspricht das Ergebnis ganz klassischer Propaganda.



> Aber wie auch gesagt, das macht nicht alle Themen auf Telepolis unglaubwürdig und auch sicher nicht alle Artikel unseriös.



Nö. Aber es sorgt dafür, dass man mehr Zeit braucht die seriösen Artikel zuverlässig zu ermitteln, als es bräuchte, die darin enthaltenen Informationen auf anderem Wege zu finden.



> Uh, dann geh besser nie in die Archeologie, oder Geschichtsforschung und ließ nie antike, oder mittelalterliche Quellen, von denen gibt es keine die für sich alleine genommen je glaubwürdig wäre (grade der römische Historiker Tacitus war zum Beispiel ein Meisterbeispiel dafür wie man sich die Sicht der Dinge zurechbiegen kann).
> Und selbst heute entpuppen sich im Nachhinein immer wieder vermeintlich seriöse Quellen als Enten. Nicht immer weil es Absicht ist, oft ist es schlicht Schlampigkeit (Hitlertagebücher), oder aber mangelnde Recherche auf Grund des redaktionellen Drucks als erster eine Neuigkeit bringen zu können, aber es passiert doch öfters als man denkt.
> 
> Und grade heute, in Zeiten wo man Bilder / Videos manipulieren kann, Zeugen für Geld sagen was man will und Informationen schnell selektiv über unzählige Kanäle verbreiten kann ist es schon regelrecht fahrlässig zu meinen man es würde reichen Informationen ungeprüft aus einer einzigen Quelle uneingeschrenkt glauben schenken zu können.



Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich prüfe ob sich eine neuen Quelle in ein bestehendes System einfügt und die von ihr ergänzten Informationen vorläufig als Indizien behandle, wie das meines Wissens nach in der Geschichtsforschung und definitiv in der Archäologie üblich ist (und bei Sternlesern üblich sein sollte  ), oder ob man -wie im Falle Telepolis- jedes einzelne Aussage als mit >50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit als falsch, einseitig oder unvollständig betrachten muss und somit eine 1:1 Besätigung ganzer Artikel benötigen würde. Zusätzlich sollte man auch seinen Umgang mit Quellen anpassen:
Was hier querverlinkt und als Argument in die Diskussion eingeführt wird, sind quasi ausschließlich wertende Artikel und vorgefertige Analysen. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen Telepolis-Linker gesehen, der nur die Faktenbehauptungen zitiert und darauf seine eigene Logik angewandt hätte. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob man Tacitus Beschreibung des germanischen Lebens 1:1 akzeptiert, sondern das entspräche einer direkten Übernahme seiner Kulturvorstellungen und Bewertung des germanischen Brauchtums. So blöd waren nicht einmal seine Zeitgenossen, geschweige denn spätere Generationen - aber für Telepolis scheinen andere Regeln zu gelten.



> Bei welcher Quelle kannst du dich auf irgendwas verlassen, sofern sie nicht völlig neutral zu dem Thema steht über das sie berichtet, weil es sie nicht direkt betrifft?



Jede Quelle ist von dem Thema betroffen, über das sie berichtet - sonst würde sie sich nicht damit beschäftigen. Aber es gibt Quellen, die liefern Faktenbeschreibungen abgetrennt von Interpretationen und in einer Art und Weise, die eine Überprüfung der Aussagen vergleichsweise leicht möglich macht. Telepolis erhebt dagegen oft Anschuldigungen auf Basis von "allgemein bekannten" Dingen und wiederholt eigene Meinungsäußerungen als Tatsachen.



> Trotzdem bedient selbst ein Lügner sich soweit der Wahrheit wie sie ihm dienlich ist, das kann eine Provokation des rechten Sektors durchaus sein. Ist in dem Fall, wie in vielen aber kaum nachvollziehbar, sofern keine anderen Quellen existieren die das belegbarer machen.



Und genau an der Stelle würde ein Nachrichtenmagazin, dass sich nach eigener Darstellung sehr intensiv mit den Ereignissen befasst hat und neutral alle zugänglichen Quellen ausgewertet hat (so der Anspruch von Telepolis und Leuten, die es verlinken), eben genau diese Aussagen bestätigen oder darauf hinweisen, dass sie sich nicht bestätigen lässt und somit äußerst fraglich ist. Stattdessen wird dem Grundtenor des Interviewpartners einfach zugestimmt oder dieser, im Falle der NATO, sogar noch überboten. Damit kann man zusammenfassend sagen:
- Ein voreingenommer Interviewer
- interviewt eine Person, die ein großes Eigeninteresse an der Verbreitung von Fehlinformationen zu ihren gunsten hat
- in einem Magazin, dass Meinung, Wahrheit und Lüge gleichberechtigt und ohne Kennzeichnung nebeneinander stehen lässt.

Der Informationsgehalt des Artikels beschränkt sich somit darauf, dass Person X in einem Interview ihre Meinung Y geäußert hat, wobei die Meinung von Person X aber keinerlei Bedeutung hat und ihr Bezug zur durchaus interessanten Wahrheit unbekannt bleibt. Der Wert dieses Artikels liegt also bei 0.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2016)

Joa, ich mag inzwischen auch lieber vorgefertigte, lediglich jeweils leicht abgewandelte und ungeprüft übernommene Agenturmeldungen der Hofberichterstattungsorgane. Das macht das Leben viel einfacher. Also bedient man das Narrativ und "die Anderen" sind halt (je nach ausgebildetem Ablehnungsgrad) die Abweichler, VT´ler, Ungläubige, Trolle oder Superschurkenversteher. 

Dabei wissen doch alle: "Putin bestimmt alles"
Feynsinn >> Putin bestimmt alles
Syrien, Ukraine, amerikanischer und deutscher Wahlkrampf, China, egalwelchesKorea, den Mond und die Sterne. 
Ich frage mich, was die Verblödungsindustrie macht, wenn der mal stirbt. Wahrscheinlich sich einfach den Nächstbesten schnappen und weitermachen ...


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2016)

Aluhut-Träger nicht vergessen!

Ein Argument, immernoch Tageszeitungen und Nachrichten zu kunsumieren, begegnet mir immer öfter;
Ich weiß ja das die lügen aber irgendwie muß man sich ja informeren!
Das ist ein wenig pervers aber irgendwie verständlich. Nur, sich immer wehren, sich jedesmal neu bewust machen, "das ist gerade falsch" ist nicht möglich.
Ein ganzes Leben lang belogen werden und keiner wird die Lüge mehr sehen können.
Schaut euch um, das funktioniert ausgesprochen "gut".
Diese Spiel beherrscht Putin im übrigen, noch nicht so perfide wie der "Westen".
Das macht ihn aber nicht besser, kein Stück!

Edit:
"Der Russe" als Feindbild ist schon so lange und so ausgeprägt in die Köpfe gepflanzt. Warum was neues erfinden, hat doch bisher auch funktioniert. Auf Nummersicher wird halt noch "die Flüchtlinge" und "die antisozialen AfDler" stilisiert. Reicht das immer noch nicht, gehts mit "kriminellen Flüchtlingen" und "terroristischen Flüchtlingen" weiter. Es müßen übrigens immer große Gruppen sein, damit man so wenig wie möglich Beispiele braucht.
Einzelne Personen taugen halt erst als Feindbild, wenn sie Positionen wie Putin oder Trump beziehen.

Auch wenn es hier um die Ukraine geht auch für Aleppo ist Putin gerade eine ganz realen und absolute Gefahr.
Ich wollte eigentlich einige Aktionen verlinken, die sich für Allepo engagieren, nur richten die sich alle an diese Merkel.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2016)

In der heutigen Zeit fällt das Wort "Lüge" bezüglich Journalismus viel zu schnell, vor allem wenn es um Streitthemen geht.
Die Schuld liegt mehr oder weniger auf beiden Seiten, die Presse vergisst häufig Quellenbezüge, obwohl sie damit die Kritik bei einer Fehlmeldung eindämpfen könnte.
Der Leser auf der anderen Seite, überliest aber auch gerne solche "Unwichtigkeiten" wie z.B.: ".....einer Quelle zu folge".
Es wird jede Meldung gern als Fakt gesehen, ob nun beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt.
Und damit kommt man halt dazu, dass Fehlmeldungen, die es schon immer gab, zu einer Lüge werden.....obwohl es da nun mal einen Unterschied gibt.

Zum Thema Ukraine:

Ich habe gestern gelesen dass der Krimschatz vorerst nicht wieder zurück zur Krim wandert......welch Überraschung.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2016)

Das kann in einem Bruchteil der Fälle durchaus möglich sein, allerdings werden Quellen durch die Berichterstatter selbst selektiv behandelt und instrumentalisiert. Und damit kommt man an den Punkt, wo unterschieden werden muss, ob es Absicht oder "nur" Nachlässigkeit ist. MMn ist eine eindeutige Tendenz zur Absicht zu beobachten (s. Quellenlage gerade zu den direkten und indirekten Konflikten mit Russland in der Ukraine, aber auch Syrien). Der ukrainische SBU oder andere involvierte Regierungsstellen waren und sind bspw. eine gern genommene Quelle, die von den Agenturen gern auch mal ungeprüft übernommen werden. Wohingegen wohl niemand auf die Idee käme den russischen FSB zu zitieren - weder geprüft und erst recht nicht ungeprüft. Das ist gerade das Problematische bei 2 Kriegsparteien mit eigener Propaganda, zu denen sich noch die eigene Interessenlage mit eigener Propaganda gesellt. 

Aber selbst wenn inzwischen schon mal Quellen abseits der reinen Agenturmeldung genannt werden, so werden diese dennoch großteils ungeprüft zitiert (siehe auch bellingcat oder die "syrische Beobachtungsstelle für Menschenrechte"). Mittlerweile hat man zwar ab und an "dazugelernt", zu schreiben/sagen, dass es sich um "rebellennahe" oder nicht verifizierte Quellen handelt, nimmt aber dennoch jeden noch so kruden Bericht von denen in die Nachrichten auf. 
Was dann bei den meisten Leuten hängen bleibt, die sich dieser einseitigen Propaganda aussetzen, ist sicherlich jedem klar - nämlich nicht dieser kleine Nebensatz, sondern die zumeist im Nachhinein folgenden Tatsachenbehauptungen.

Speziell zur Ukraine sind dabei immer noch einige Punkte klärungsbedürftig - werden aber in der Aufarbeitung durch die derzeitigen Machthaber blockiert:
- Morde durch unterschiedliche Scharfschützenteams beim Umsturz
- Rolle ausländischer NGO und Dienste beim und nach dem Umsturz
- Rolle der nationalistischen Banden auf beiden Seiten
- Besetzung der politischen Posten und Schlüsselpositionen durch ausländische Investoren und Politiker
u.s.w.


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit fällt das Wort "Lüge" bezüglich Journalismus viel zu schnell, vor allem wenn es um Streitthemen geht.
> Die Schuld liegt mehr oder weniger auf beiden Seiten, die Presse vergisst häufig Quellenbezüge, obwohl sie damit die Kritik bei einer Fehlmeldung eindämpfen könnte.
> Der Leser auf der anderen Seite, überliest aber auch gerne solche "Unwichtigkeiten" wie z.B.: ".....einer Quelle zu folge".
> Es wird jede Meldung gern als Fakt gesehen, ob nun beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt.
> Und damit kommt man halt dazu, dass Fehlmeldungen, die es schon immer gab, zu einer Lüge werden.....obwohl es da nun mal einen Unterschied gibt.


Die "Lüge" des Journalismus besteht doch nicht vorrangig durch lügen selbst. Da sind sie schon lang drüberweg. Hatten ja auch lange genug Zeit zu üben.
Die "Lüge", und ja, über die Definition kann man trefflich streiten, besteht in der Auswahl der Themen, der Auswahl der Quellen, der Ausformulierung jeglicher Berichterstattung und ganz aktuell, die Verhinderung von Berichterstattung.
Die "Lüge" ist die Veränderung von "Moralvorstellungen", die Änderung von Wahrnehmungen, die Veränderung der Sprache und deren Benutzung.
Insofern seh ich "unbeabsichtigt" eher als absolute Ausnahme.

Was drang denn durch den Filter des Journalismus in die dt Medien?
Revolution und Angriffe durch Russland waren Tenor, z.B. dass die Revolutionäre eher im faschistischem Lager angesiedelt sind (meine Sichtweise!), hat dt. Journaille geflissentlich vermieden. Weiterer Tenor, der so bedauerte östliche also umkämpfte Teil, sympatisiert mit Russland, ist also Quasi selbst schuld. Ausgesprochen wurde das freilich nie. Die Journaille weiß ganz genau, wie und wie oft formuliert werden muß um gewünschte Wirkungen zu erzeugen. (siehe auch AfD und Proteste in Sachsen)
Hier liegt die Lüge. Es geht nicht um Berichterstattung sondern das etablieren von Meinungen.

Das Russland alles mögliche unternehmen wird, dass die Ukraine nicht Nato wird, zeigt die Krim eindeutig.
Wie immer leiden "nur" Menschen wenn Politik gemacht wird.


----------



## JePe (15. Dezember 2016)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Hofberichterstattungsorgane(...)



Also quasi sowas hier?

Ansonsten heisst der Thread "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine". Wenn irgendwer partout ueber die boese EUSANETO-gelenkte Luegensstempresse wettern moechte - wie waere es mit einem gesonderten Thread dazu?


----------



## Quat (15. Dezember 2016)

@Neo92, danke für den Link!


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Telepolis als seriöse Quelle?


Heise ist so seriös wie alle anderen auch aber wichtiger, Heise als Quelle, wohl eher ja!
Man bedenke, hier spricht zum einen ein Verlierer aber durch seinem Buch ganz klar mit wirtschaftlichen Interessen.
Wenn man nicht sein ganzes Leben durch dt. Medien geformt wurde, ist zumindest einen Teil dieses Interviewes im nachvollziehbarem Bereich!
Ich meine nicht nur, dass es genau ins Bild passt, sondern es spiegelt Teile der Informationen wieder, die abseits dt. Medien herüber schwappte.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, dass da neue, nachpruefbare Fakten in die Diskussion eingefuehrt wuerden - nur altbekannte Behauptungen, Einschaetzungen und eine Raeuberpistole. Aber wie wusste schon Lenin: "Eine Luege, die oft genug erzaehlt wird, wird irgendwann zur Wahrheit."


Wann war es bei dir soweit? Aber viel dringlicher, hast du begonnen diese "Wahrheit" zu verteidigen?
Wo willst du überhaupt nachprüfbare Fakten herhaben oder jemals hergehabt haben?
Aber stimmt schon, hier spricht ein Mann von der Gegenseite, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Mit Gegenseite meine ich die etablierte Volksmeinung. Diese leitet sich wiederum vom vorherrschendem Tenor allgemeiner Medien ab.
Und trotzdem; Nur weil es in's eigen Bild passt, muß es noch nicht war sein!
Aber es passt verdammt nochmal so unwahrscheinlich!
Und so schnell bin ich wieder bei "ruyven-macarans Meinungsverstärkung".


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falschinformationen bleiben Falschinformationen egal von welchem Propagandaverlag diese kommen. Und das Telepolis pro Russland schreibt wissen wir ja nicht erst seit heute.
> 
> Aber es zeigt sehr gut, wie selektiv du deine Informationen sammelst. Eine Seite die nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, wird nicht besucht bzw schlecht geredet.


Das zeigt eigentlich eher, dass genau du das hier machst! Heise ist pro-russisch? Nicht dein Ernst!
Aber auch in deinen Worten liegt ein wenig Wahrheit; Eine Quelle von der man genau weiß, dass sie bewusst manipuliert, die sollte man besser nicht nutzen! s.O.

@JePe, in politischen sowie wirtschaftspolitischen Aspekten ist Wikipedia bekanntermaßen eine denkbar schlechte Quelle! Auch und vor allem hier gilt; Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte!
Aber, dass die Russlands Propaganda-Maschine noch viele restriktiver ist als die dt. bezweifelt hier doch wohl eher keiner, denk ich.
Wenn man bedenkt, von welchem Ort aus wir diskutieren, wär es schlicht falsch, dt. oder europäische Medien außer acht zu lassen, weil es nunmal die Quellen der Allgemeinheit sind. Insofern glaube ich, eine Bewertung ist zwingend notwendig, da es nunmal unsere Quellen sind.

(verdammt, ich habe kein Leerzeichenproblem, bei mir fehlt andauernd der letzte Buchstabe bei einzelnen Worten. Das ist mühselig!)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Aber, dass die Russlands Propaganda-Maschine noch viele restriktiver ist als die dt. bezweifelt hier doch wohl eher keiner, denk ich.



Wenn man sich die Zahl von Sputnik, RT, rianovosti & Co Links in diesem Thread anguckt, dann kann bei einem großen Teil der Threadteilnehmer von "Zweifeln" nicht einmal die Rede sein, da herrscht vollste Überzeugung von der Wahrhaftigkeit des russischen Informationsministeriums vor. Und auch auf den letzten 1-2 Threadseiten, wo sich niemand in der Form zu Worte gemeldet hat, waren haufenweise Aussagen und Andeutungen zu lesen, die ich so nur aus eben diesen Quellen oder aus quellenlosen Beiträgen auf Webseiten mit zahlreichen Bezügen zu den russischen Staatsmedien gesehen habe.



> Wenn man bedenkt, von welchem Ort aus wir diskutieren, wär es schlicht falsch, dt. oder europäische Medien außer acht zu lassen, weil es nunmal die Quellen der Allgemeinheit sind. Insofern glaube ich, eine Bewertung ist zwingend notwendig, da es nunmal unsere Quellen sind.



Eine Bewertung ist definitiv notwendig. Aber wenn die Bewertung besteht daraus besteht, "den Hofmedien" (wer immer das ist) mangelnde Berichterstattung über jedes Detail vorzuwerfen, dass in "der Volksmeinung" (whatever THAT is) nicht vorkommt, von dem man aber irgendwo irgendwann an einem nicht einmal angegebenen, geschweige denn geprüften Ort gehört hat, dann hat das mit Bewertung nichts zu tun. Dagegen sind Abhandlungen über Reichsflugscheiben und die elektrische Beleuchtung der Pharaonen methodisch sauber und inhaltlich fundiert.


----------



## acc (15. Dezember 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Zahl von Sputnik, RT, rianovosti & Co Links in diesem Thread anguckt, dann kann bei einem großen Teil der Threadteilnehmer von "Zweifeln" nicht einmal die Rede sein, da herrscht vollste Überzeugung von der Wahrhaftigkeit des russischen Informationsministeriums vor. Und auch auf den letzten 1-2 Threadseiten, wo sich niemand in der Form zu Worte gemeldet hat, waren haufenweise Aussagen und Andeutungen zu lesen, die ich so nur aus eben diesen Quellen oder aus quellenlosen Beiträgen auf Webseiten mit zahlreichen Bezügen zu den russischen Staatsmedien gesehen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> Eine Bewertung ist definitiv notwendig. Aber wenn die Bewertung besteht daraus besteht, "den Hofmedien" (wer immer das ist) mangelnde Berichterstattung über jedes Detail vorzuwerfen, dass in "der Volksmeinung" (whatever THAT is) nicht vorkommt, von dem man aber irgendwo irgendwann an einem nicht einmal angegebenen, geschweige denn geprüften Ort gehört hat, dann hat das mit Bewertung nichts zu tun. Dagegen sind Abhandlungen über Reichsflugscheiben und die elektrische Beleuchtung der Pharaonen methodisch sauber und inhaltlich fundiert.



als wenn es bei dir anders wäre, nur das du auf der "anderen" seite stehst.


im übrigen ist so einiges sehr glaubhaft, was der typ von sich gibt. beispielsweise ist die absurde passivität der polizei auf zahlreichen videos zu bewundern, die sich vom rechten mob mit allerhand gegenständen verpügeln lassen hat, ohne dagegen vorzugehen. von daher ist der typ und tp sehr viel seriöser als die deutschen durchschnittsmedien, die noch wochenlang nach bekanntwerden die rolle der rechten vollpfosten beim putsch leugnete.


----------



## Quat (16. Dezember 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...


Ich hab meine Antwort wieder gelöscht. Ich glaub meine Antwort würde den Thread dann wirklich sprengen. Die Erklärung meiner abstrakten Wortwahl hatte ich schon geliefert.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. Dezember 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Also quasi sowas hier?


Genau sowas, nur eben von unserer Seite. Da kann man leider die ÖR nicht mehr von ausnehmen, selbst wenn die teilweise etwas subtiler und selten so plakativ vorgehen, wie Speigl, Flocus, Blöd und co.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten heisst der Thread "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine".


Im Gegensatz zu deinem Beitrag, findest du in meinen durchaus Sach- und Themenbezug. Du hättest also meinen Beitrag nicht zitieren müssen, wenn du jemandem anderen deine "EUSE...Gewetterwas auch immer"-VT unterstellen willst.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. Dezember 2016)

Aber schauen wir uns doch mal an, was aktuell da so läuft: 
Wie schon im Juni 2015 (Ukraine-Konflikt: Petro Poroschenko stimmt Land auf Krisenzeiten ein | STERN.de) bahnte sich im Donbass im Dezember 2016 eine Verschärfung der Lage durch das erneute Abschneiden der Region von der Wasserversorgung an. 
Am besten mal augehübscht aus einer veritablen Quelle, wie dem Internationalen Roten Kreuz (Kiew) Ukraine crisis: Water supply to 600,000 people under threat again | International Committee of the Red Cross:


> The International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) calls upon the members of the Trilateral Contact Group in Minsk to take urgent action to ensure a continued water supply in the Lugansk region, in particular by finding a way to pay for the electricity consumption of a water board supplying water on both sides of the line of contact. Some 600,000 people in eastern Ukraine are at risk of having their water supply cut off again soon.



Die warnen also bereits im November 2016 vor einer sich seit Oktober 2016 anbahnenden Kriegsverbrechens-Situation in der Ostukraine (Region Donbass), bei welchem durch die Ukraine unter fadenscheinigen Vorwänden rund 600.000 Menschen dieser Region der Zugang zu lebensnotwendigem Wasser entzogen werden soll, bzw. teilweise bereits wurde und wird.

Dazu schrieb dann auch die regierungsnahe Zeitung "Ukraine Today" am 2. Dezember 2016 unter nochmaliger Erhöhung der Anzahl der Betroffenen auf 1,2 Mio. Menschen http://uatoday.tv/politics/ukraine-stops-water-supply-to-militant-held-luhansk-818043.html


			
				UT vom 2.12.2016 schrieb:
			
		

> Water supply company of Popasna district (Luhansk region, government-controlled part of Donbas) ceased supply of water to 1.2 million inhabitants of militant-held territory of the Luhansk region since December 1. Such announcement was made today, on December 2, by State Administration of the region.



Wieder einmal wird die gesamte Zivilbevölkerung einer Region in "Geiselhaft" für kriegstreiberische Machenschaften genommen, um vorgeblich ausstehende Zahlungen zu erpressen. Dass dies natürlich lediglich einen Konterpart zur russischen Vorgehensweise bei den Gaslieferungen an die Ukraine darstellt, sollte aber auch jedem bewusst sein. Und dass dadurch die Spirale der Repressalien ebenso immer wieder neu angeleiert wird, ist sicherlich auch kein Geheimnis.
Na denn, frohe Weihnachten. 
_______________________________

Aber auch noch mal ein kurzer Abstecher zum Thema, wie sich die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Medien (i.d.F. das ZDF) um eine ausgewogene und moderate Berichterstattung zu diesem Konflikt bemühen, hier mal eine Recherche inkl. Programmbeschwerde zu einem Beitrag des v.g. Senders aus dem Vorjahr:
Neue Panzerfalschbilder beim ZDF zu angeblicher Ukraine-Invasion durch Russland | Blauer Bote Magazin
Im Übrigen auch immer noch aktuell, da sich die "Berichterstattung" der öffentlich-rechtlichen "Nachrichten"-Sender zum Ukrainekonflikt nicht geändert, geschweige denn verbessert hat.

_Nach diversen Unterstellungen notwendig gewordener Disclaimer meinerseits: "Iche ´abe garr keine Putin."_


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich aufhöre, meine Stromrechnung zu bezahlen, wird mir der Strom irgendwann - und sicher nicht erst nach einem Jahr und einem verlustreichen Buergerkrieg - abgestellt. Ist das auch ein "Kriegsverbrechen"?

Wer hier wen in Geiselhaft haelt, ist eigentlich nicht schwer zu erkennen.

Und was die vielgeruegte Berichterstattung der öffentlich-rechtlichen angeht - im Screenshot des von Dir verlinkten Artikels kannst Du sehen, dass der Konjunktiv verwendet wird. Das ZDF hat also berichtet, was die Ukraine gesagt hat, was sich zugetragen haben soll. Was hat das mit "Kriegstreiberei" zu tun? Eine Nachricht ist eine Nachricht; egal, ob sie dem Publikum gefällt oder nicht. Insoweit hinkt auch die Gleichstellung zu den russischen Medien: dort kommen Konjunktive nicht vor.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2016)

Eben. die öffentlich rechtlichen Nachrichten benutzen wenigstens noch den Konjunktiv.
Bild und Co. nicht. Für die steht alles fest, wird als Fakt verkauft.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ich aufhöre, meine Stromrechnung zu bezahlen, wird mir der Strom irgendwann - und sicher nicht erst nach einem Jahr und einem verlustreichen Buergerkrieg - abgestellt. Ist das auch ein "Kriegsverbrechen"?
> 
> Wer hier wen in Geiselhaft haelt, ist eigentlich nicht schwer zu erkennen. ....


Natürlich ist es aus total verblendeter neoliberaler Sicht logisch und legitim, Menschen aus monetären Gründen den Zugang zu lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen zu verwehren - aber Menschenrechte und Kriegsverbrechen unterliegen international anerkannten Definitionen und Bestimmungen. Erst Recht für Staaten und Staatenverbünde, die sich die Wahrung selbiger auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, die sie vor sich hertragen, wenn sie die Welt ihrer Doktrin unterwerfen. Sonst ergibt sich eine Disharmonie zwischen Anspruch und Realität, die sich nicht mehr mit leeren Worthülsen verwischen lässt. Die Ukraine soll zur EU gehören (wollen)? Dann soll, nein muss, sie auch so handeln. Diktaturen brauchen wir hier nicht. Genauso wenig wie Kriegsverbrecher und Menschenrechtsverbrecher, obwohl wir mit unseren NATO-Verbündeten und in den eigenen Reihen genug damit zu kämpfen haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Und was die vielgeruegte Berichterstattung der öffentlich-rechtlichen angeht - ....


Sollte man lesen um was es geht, bevor man _postfaktisch_ drauflos plappert.


----------



## JePe (21. Dezember 2016)

Also ist es nun ein Kriegsverbrechen, mir den Strom abzustellen, oder nicht?

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das Deinem wortreichen Beitrag nicht zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen vermag.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Also ist es nun ein Kriegsverbrechen, mir den Strom abzustellen, oder nicht?
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das Deinem wortreichen Beitrag nicht zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen vermag.


 
Du musst dich doch nicht entschuldigen. Ich konnte zwar nicht ahnen, dass dich mein kurzer Beitrag so überfordert, aber das zeigt sich ja schon daran, dass du auf einer Antwort zu deinem unsinnigen Vergleich bestehst. Sorry, aber solche Ablenkungsmanöver ziehen bei mir nicht, weshalb du darauf auch keine Antwort bekommst.


----------



## Quat (21. Dezember 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Also ist es nun ein Kriegsverbrechen, mir den Strom abzustellen, oder nicht?
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das Deinem wortreichen Beitrag nicht zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen vermag.


Wenn patzige Kind nur mit Worten, nicht mit Waffen und nicht in einem Kriegsgebiet agieren, wird das wohl auch nicht als Kriegsverbrechen zu werten sein.
Sollte Eltern aber Strom und Wasser abgestellt werden, ist das auch bei uns nicht so ohne weiteres möglich. Kinder genießen auch hier Recht auf Schutz.


----------



## JePe (22. Dezember 2016)

Wenn eine Vertragspartei nicht erfuellt, kann die andere bei erheblichem Ausstand auch vom Rueckbehaltungsrecht Gebrauch machen. Kind hin oder her - denn, so absurd der Gedanke manchem erscheinen mag, nicht die Stadtwerke haben die Verantwortung fuer das Kind, sondern die Eltern. Wenn die nicht zahlen koennen, bleibt z. B. der Gang zum Jobcenter. Das funktioniert natuerlich nur, wenn ich den Staat und seinen Verwaltungsapparat anerkenne. Wenn ich jedoch ihn mit "sponsored by Wladimir"-Waffen beschiesse ...

Wie gesagt. Wer hier wen in Geiselhaft haelt, ist nicht schwer zu erkennen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man die rot-braunen (liegen nicht nur im Farbspektrum dicht beieinander) Scheuklappen beiseite legt.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Dezember 2016)

Strom/Gas lässt sich bei Nichtzahlung "recht einfach" abstellen. Bei Wasser ist es wirklich umständlicher. Dort muss der Weg meistens über das Amtsgericht laufen.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2017)

Der Groepaz hat mal wieder getwittert:

Was Obama too soft on Russia?

Pardon? Aber Donald sollte doch Russland die Hand reichen und der Welt Frieden bringen, die um Haaresbreite von Killary in den Abgrund gestossen worden waere ... ? Da verstehe einer die Autokratenversteher.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2017)

Trump macht genau das, was er Hillary vorgeworfen hat.
Er meckert ja auch die Medien an, weil sie das mit seinen Beratern und Russland veröffentlicht haben. Und jetzt hat er den Stress mit seinem Sicherheitsberater.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Februar 2017)

Woher kamen die Todesschusse? | Telepolis

Interessant ist, dass jetzt sogar die ukrainische Generalstaatsanwaltschaft das Material des Kanadiers benutzt und es mittlerweile über 100 Zeugen gibt.
Und trotzdem herrscht hier im Westen stille, als wäre das alles längst gegessen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Woher kamen die Todesschusse? | Telepolis
> 
> Interessant ist, dass jetzt sogar die ukrainische Generalstaatsanwaltschaft das Material des Kanadiers benutzt und es mittlerweile über 100 Zeugen gibt.
> Und trotzdem herrscht hier im Westen stille, *als wäre das alles längst gegessen.*



Ist es doch auch. Janukowytsch ist gestürzt, in der Ukraine herrschen nun beste und vorbildlichste demokratische Verhältnisse und den Menschen geht es blendend. Wen interessiert es da noch ob  es nicht doch der rechte Sektor, oder jemand anderes war der auf dem Maidan Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen hat?


----------



## juliagott (21. Februar 2017)

Nichts hat sich verändert. Früher herrschten diejenigen, die begierig, aber gleichzeitig so zu sagen dumm waren und nur auf den Putins Befehl warteten. Jetzt haben die Ukrainer diejenigen, die viel begieriger sind, aber gleichzeitig auch viel klüger...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2017)

juliagott schrieb:


> Nichts hat sich verändert. Früher herrschten diejenigen, die begierig, aber gleichzeitig so zu sagen dumm waren und nur auf den Putins Befehl warteten.



Sorry, aber das Janukowytsch und die Regierungen zuvor nur Marionetten Putins waren ist gelinde gesagt Blödsinn.
Das Janukowytsch und alle Regierungen zuvor aber von Russland abhängig waren mag richtig sein, aber das ist ja wohl auch nicht verwunderlich. Viele Dinge in der Ukraine sind immerhin, auf grund der Sowjetunion, eng mit denen Russlands verflochten gewesen.
Angefangen bei der Energieversorgung, über Import und Export im zivilen und militärischen Bereich (die Ukraine hat z.B. russische Militärgüter gekauft, die Gasturbinen russischer Panzer und auch teilweise auch Feuerleitanlagen stammten von ukrainischen Unternehmen), bis hin zur Arbeitsmarktmigration (nicht wenige Ukrainier gehen zum arbeiten nach Russland, aber auch umgekehrt nicht wenige Russen gingen zum arbeiten in die Ukraine). 

Solche tiefgreifenden Verflechtungen kann man schwer in ein paar Jahren einfach kappen, zumindest nicht ohne deutlich negative Folgen für Wirtschaft, Energieversorgung, ect.


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2017)

... oh, wieder der Herr aus Kanada, der aus sicherer Entfernung den Schleier gelueftet haben will. Wie oft will TP diesen Kaese nun noch aufbacken ohne zu bemerken, dass er allmaehlich ranzig wird?

Mit seinem Ansatz, eine Realitaet aus selektierten Youtube-Schnipseln zu basteln, scheint er bei einer gruselig grossen Zahl von Filterblasenbewohnern einen Nerv zu treffen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ... oh, wieder der Herr aus Kanada, der aus sicherer Entfernung den Schleier gelueftet haben will. Wie oft will TP diesen Kaese nun noch aufbacken ohne zu bemerken, dass er allmaehlich ranzig wird?



So oft, bis selbst Fans-der-nicht-Mainsteam-Medien darüber stolpern, dass "der Typ, der schon beim letzten Mal genau diese Aussagen geliefert hat" nicht unbedingt als Quelle zur weiteren Stärkung der eigenen Person geeignet ist. Erst recht nicht, wenn man über seine eigene Studie befragt 
Aber ich vermute, das wird noch einige Jahrzehnte dauern.

Interessantes Randdetail: Ausnahmsweise gibt es mal eine Quelle zum Bild. Guckt man sich die an, stellt man fest dass die Person, die sich "im Kugelhagel" mit "einem dünnen Metallschild" schützen möchte, keine zwei Sekunden vorher seinen gesamten Kopf zwischen Schild und Baum hervorgesteckt hat, um zu beobachten, wie ettliche Dutzen Leute protestieren ohne jegliches auch nur halbwegs zum Schutz vor "Kugelhagel" geeignete Ausrüstung und ohne offensichtliche Fluchttendenzen.

Es möge sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken (und sich ggf. Videos von seiner Meinung nach "linkem Gesocks" angucken und wie selbiges sich insbesondere außerhalb Deutschlands oft vor Gummigeschossen, Tränengasgranaten und weiteren unangenehmen nicht-Sniper-Projektilen schützt)


----------



## juliagott (22. Februar 2017)

Wo hast du diese Information bekommen? Über die Russen, die in der Ukraine arbeiten und umgekehrt? Diese sind Minderheit!
Weißt du, dass die Ukrainer schon lange zum Arbeiten nach Polen, Spanien, Italien und Portugalien fahren und nicht nach Russland? Denn in diesen Ländern können sie viel mehr, als in Russland bekommen (die Wirtschaftssituation in Russland ist auch nicht gut, oder??), sogar wenn sie einfache schwarze Arbeit dort erledigen werden. Diejenigen, die klüger sind und bessere Arbeit beanspruchen, die fahren nach Europa und arbeiten dort oder bleiben zu Hause. 

Und ja, Janukowytsch und die Regierungen zuvor waren nur Marionetten Putins... Andererweise würden sie alle jetzt nicht in Russland sich verstecken, sondern irgendwo anders.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2017)

juliagott schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Information bekommen? Über die Russen, die in der Ukraine arbeiten und umgekehrt? Diese sind Minderheit!
> Weißt du, dass die Ukrainer schon lange zum Arbeiten nach Polen, Spanien, Italien und Portugalien fahren und nicht nach Russland? Denn in diesen Ländern können sie viel mehr, als in Russland bekommen (die Wirtschaftssituation in Russland ist auch nicht gut, oder??), sogar wenn sie einfache schwarze Arbeit dort erledigen werden. Diejenigen, die klüger sind und bessere Arbeit beanspruchen, die fahren nach Europa und arbeiten dort oder bleiben zu Hause.



Klar doch, so wirds sein. Die bleiben lieber alle klug aber arbeitslos Zuhause in der Ukraine und hungern und frieren als ohne Kontakte im Westen und oft auch nicht vorhandene Englischkentnisse im Russland arbeiten zu gehen... 

Nur dann musst du mal die rund 3.5 Millionen Ukrainer erklären (was ca. 8.5% der ukrainischen Bevölkerung entspricht) die bespielsweise 2009 in Russland gearbeitet haben:



> According to an UNIAN corrspondent, head of the Russian Immigration Service Yekaterina Yegorova said this to a press conference in Moscow on Wedenesday.
> 
> "On th whole, 3.5 million Ukrainian citizens stay in the Russian territory - or maybe a little more. The mostly work  in the Central federal region", she said, adding that the majority of immigrants works in the building sphere.
> According to an UNIAN  correspondent, head of the Russian Immigration Service Yekaterina  Yegorova said this to a press conference in Moscow on Wednesday.  “On the whole, 3.5 million Ukrainian citizens stay in the Russian  territory – or maybe a little more. They mostly work in the Central  federal region”, she said, adding that the majority of immigrants works  in the building sphere.
> ...



Russisch ist auf Grund der geschichtlichen Vergangenheit durch die Sowjetunion die zweite Sprache für viele Ukrainer gewesen, Englisch hingegen nicht. Es ist also naheliegend das viele Ukrainer, grade jene die evt. nicht an der Universität studiert haben und entsprechend evt. auch Englisch hatten, nach Russland zum arbeiten gehen. Den die Löhne in Russland waren in der Regel immer noch deutlich besser als das was sie in der wirtschaftlich kaputten und völlig korrupten Ukraine verdient hätten.

Aber wer weiß, vermutlich lügt der russische Immigration Service ja auch bzgl. der Zahlen von 2009, den hey, immerhin sind das ja eine "üble" russische Quelle und wie wir alle wissen kommen russische Menschen schon als neutorische Lügner und Kreml-Propagandazombies auf die Welt.  



juliagott schrieb:


> Und ja, Janukowytsch und die Regierungen zuvor waren nur Marionetten Putins



Ach dann war Julija Tymoschenko, trotz ihrer ehr prowestlichen Politik also auch eine putinsche Marionette gewesen. Warum ist die dann nicht in Russland wo doch alle Regierungen vor Janukowytsch Marionetten von Putin waren und sich jetzt in Russland verstecken?



juliagott schrieb:


> ... Andererweise würden sie alle jetzt nicht in Russland sich verstecken, sondern irgendwo anders.



Ah ja, natürlich doch, wie kann man das nur übersehen. Na dann ist Edward Snowden nach deiner Logik definitiv auch 100%ig ein russischer Spion und Marionette Putins gewesen, weil wen er keine Marionette Putins wäre würde er sich ja nicht in Russland verstecken, sondern irgendwo anders.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Februar 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ... oh, wieder der Herr aus Kanada, der aus sicherer Entfernung den Schleier gelueftet haben will. Wie oft will TP diesen Kaese nun noch aufbacken ohne zu bemerken, dass er allmaehlich ranzig wird?
> 
> Mit seinem Ansatz, eine Realitaet aus selektierten Youtube-Schnipseln zu basteln, scheint er bei einer gruselig grossen Zahl von Filterblasenbewohnern einen Nerv zu treffen ...



Da hast du mal wieder schön den Doppelstandard bedient. Reicht die Luft in der eigenen Filterblase noch aus?  
Beim maunzenden Hund, nee ich meine der bellenden Katze ( Bellingcat – Wikipedia  ), waren sich alle prowestlichen Medien, "Experten" und natürlich auch unsere "selektiv objektiven" Forenwissenschaftler anfangs noch zu 1000% sicher, dass diese zusammengeklitschten Youtube-Schnipsel und bearbeiteten Google-World-Foto-Analysen glasklar und unwiderlegbar der Wahrheit und nichts als der Wahrheit entsprachen. 
Zumindest bis die gegenteiligen Belege im Internet gar nicht mehr negiert werden konnten, dass der seine heißen Lügengeschichten u.a. vom SBU gesteckt bekam...

Im Übrigen macht der "Herr aus Kanada" im Artikel nichts weiter, als seine Behauptungen mit Belegen (u.a. mit Videos und Fotos von Maidan-Sympathisanten und freien Journalisten) zu unterfüttern. Während das Regime in Kiew so gar nichts zur Aufklärung der Morde unternimmt. Ist schon komisch --- aber für einige Filterblasenbewohner wiederum einfach _dodaal nomaaal. _


----------



## acc (26. Februar 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ... oh, wieder der Herr aus Kanada, der aus sicherer Entfernung den Schleier gelueftet haben will. Wie oft will TP diesen Kaese nun noch aufbacken ohne zu bemerken, dass er allmaehlich ranzig wird?
> 
> Mit seinem Ansatz, eine Realitaet aus selektierten Youtube-Schnipseln zu basteln, scheint er bei einer gruselig grossen Zahl von Filterblasenbewohnern einen Nerv zu treffen ...



tja im gegensatz zu dir scheint der herr aus kanada recht zu haben, was tp klar darlegt aufgrund der ermittlungen der ukrainischen staatsanwaltschaft. deswegen kommt von dir auch mal wieder nichts mit substanz.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2017)

Was hat TP denn "klar dargelegt"? Den Teil muss ich tatsaechlich ueberlesen haben. Hilfst Du mir bitte mal ueber die Strasse?

Ich lese da nur zum x-ten Male Verweise auf ein "Papier" (mehr war es nicht, auch wenn mit Verweis auf die Universitaet Ottawa die Aura des Offiziellen errichtet werden soll). Neu ist allenfalls, dass der Verfasser des Papiers nun behauptet, ukrainische Behoerden wuerden "sein" Material verwenden (den Beweis dafuer bleibt er genau wie TP gleichwohl schuldig). Der Rest ist alter Wein im neuen Schlauch; wohl nicht ganz zufaellig zeitlich konvergent mit dem medialen Mitteilungsbeduerfnis des ausser Landes gegangenen Ex-Praesidenten hervorgekramt.


----------



## acc (17. April 2017)

der artikel legt ganz klar die ansicht des ukrainischen staatsanwaltes dar, das viele opfer nicht von der polizei beschossen werden konnten aufgrund deren position.


----------



## JePe (18. April 2017)

Die ukrainische (General)Staatsanwaltschaft ist von TP praeventiv gar nicht erst befragt worden; stattdessen zitiert man zum x-ten Male den schon erwaehnten Herrn aus Ottawa, der _behauptet_, man wuerde seine Studie nun verwenden. Was genau "verwenden" heisst und woher er diese Information hat, bleibt im Dunklen. Wenn ich etwas ueberlesen habe, darfst Du gerne aus dem Artikel zitieren. Ach Ja. Geht ja nicht. Machst ja gerade Pause, weil Du so ein sachlicher Gespraechspartner bist ...


----------



## xNeo92x (19. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russisch ist auf Grund der geschichtlichen Vergangenheit durch die Sowjetunion die zweite Sprache für viele Ukrainer gewesen, Englisch hingegen nicht. Es ist also naheliegend das viele Ukrainer, grade jene die evt. nicht an der Universität studiert haben und entsprechend evt. auch Englisch hatten, nach Russland zum arbeiten gehen. Den die Löhne in Russland waren in der Regel immer noch deutlich besser als das was sie in der wirtschaftlich kaputten und völlig korrupten Ukraine verdient hätten.



Russisch war nicht nur die zweite Sprache sondern so ziemlich auch die Hauptsprache. Zumindest in der mündlichen Kommunikation.
Meine Mutter ist in einem kleinem Dorf unweit von Kiew großgeworden. Als sie zum Studieren und Arbeiten nach Kiew ging, hat sie sehr schnell festgestellt, dass man schief angeschaut wurde, wenn man ukrainisch Sprach. 
Ukrainisch galt als Sprache vom einfachen, "dummen" Bauernvolk, weshalb es in Großstädten, wo es nur ging, vermieden wurde.

Mein Vater hingegen ist zum Großteil auf der Krim in Sewastopol großgeworden und sprach von Anfang an immer Russisch, konnte aber hier und da ein bisschen Ukrainisch.
Ein Jahr nach dem ich in Kiew geboren wurde, verließ er die Schwarzmeer-Flotte und wir zogen in ein kleines Dorf (Antonivka) in der Nähe von Cherson.
Ich habe auch von Anfang an immer Russisch gesprochen und alle um mich herum auch. Sogar in diesem kleinen Dorf.
Als wir damals manchmal die Verwandten nahe Kiew besucht haben, habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden, warum die anders sprechen. Ich dachte immer, da ich noch klein war, dass wir in anderes Land gefahren sind. Zumal die Autofahrt immer so lange dauerte


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Mai 2017)

In Estland und Litauen ist russisch eine Bauernsprache. Sie erinnert an betrunkende Russen die vorm Supermarket die Leute um paar Kröten anbetteln.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. Mai 2017)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> In Estland und Litauen ist russisch eine Bauernsprache. Sie erinnert an betrunkende Russen die vorm Supermarket die Leute um paar Kröten anbetteln.


Das ist dort auch nur konsequent. Die hörren libba dat Teutsche, weil das so an Oppa in  seiner schmucken Uniform erinnert... 
Sind zwar nicht alles "W"ikinger ( 5. SS-Panzer-Division „Wiking“ – Wikipedia ) geworden, aber immerhin waren die baltischen Letten, Esten und Litauer treue Unterstützer bei der Juden- und Russenvernichtung. Und das gerne bis heute:
Die EU schaut weg: Im Baltikum werden SS-Veteranen als Helden gefeiert - DWN
Lettland: Veteranen der Waffen-SS marschieren durch Riga - WELT
Estland denkt uber Ehrung der Waffen-SS nach: Zweiter Weltkrieg - WELT

Die Parallelen zur Ukraine sind dabei nur zu deutlich. Deutsche Außenpolitik zieht eben ihre Kreise. Von damals zu heute.


----------



## JePe (9. Mai 2017)

... ebenso wie die sowjetische, was aber von den einzeilenverfassenden Verfechtern einer Erinnerungsmonokultur gerne ebenso geschichtsgeklittert wird wie die Tatsache, dass Deutschland wie auch die Sowjetunion damals Aussenpolitik mit Blut, Stahl und Traenen betrieben haben.

_Aufgrund der vorherrschenden antisowjetischen Stimmung in den drei baltischen Laendern wurden die deutschen Truppenverbaende und SS-Verbaende von Teilen der Bevoelkerung freudig empfangen – sie nutzten deren Kooperation. Vor allem die juedische Bevoelkerung der baltischen Staaten wurde bis 1944/45 fast vollstaendig durch den nationalsozialistischen Massenmord unter nicht unerheblicher Mithilfe der baltischen Bevoelkerung, in den Konzentrations- und Vernichtungslagern der Deutschen − vor allem im von Deutschland besetzten Polen − ermordet. Aus den einheimischen Gegnern der Sowjetunion rekrutierte die Waffen-SS bemerkenswert große Anteile der SS-Divisionen, die fuer zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen verantwortlich waren. Nach der Wiedereroberung der drei Staaten durch die Sowjetarmee nahm Stalin an der Bevoelkerung grausame Vergeltung und setzte die Russifizierung im groesseren Ausmass als zuvor durch._ (Klick)

Und weil es irgendwie dazu passt:

_In einem geheimen Zusatzprotokoll beschlossen die Vertragspartner die Aufteilung Nordost- und Suedosteuropas in Interessensphaeren._ (Klick)

Eine Seite scheint sich aus diesen Denkmustern bis heute nicht befreit zu haben.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Mai 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Seite scheint sich aus diesen Denkmustern bis heute nicht befreit zu haben.


Die Seite erkennt man sogar sehr gut daran, weil sie jetzt wieder ihre Truppen, Logistik und Kampfmittel durchs Baltikum, Polen, Ungarn, Bulgarien, Rumänien, die Ukraine, Georgien, etc. kutschiert und die Altnazis und Neurechten dort entweder nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt, oder willfährig nutzt. Natürlich immer nur im Rahmen der "Gefahrenabwehr und Terrorbekämpfung" im "Verteidigungsbündnis" NATO... 
 Jaja, am teutschen Wösen soll noch immer die Wölt genösen. Aber immerhin wurde dafür im Zuge ausgleichender Gerechtigkeit bestimmt von mindestens zwanzig Medienvertretern Putin wieder erwähnt, der europaweit entweder höchstpersönlich Stimmzettel gefälscht oder Wahllokale gesprengt hat ... naja,  oder irgend sowas halt. Der Russe eben.


----------



## JePe (11. Mai 2017)

Die NATO transportiert NATO-Material und -personal durch und in NATO-Staaten, die darum gebeten haben? Potzblitz. Das. Geht. Gar. Nicht!

Richtig ist, dass die NATO 2016 beschlossen hat, Bataillone a 1.000 Mann in Estland, Lettland, Litauen und Polen zu stationieren. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sind das insgesamt 4.000. Ihnen stehen geschaetzte 300.000 russische Soldaten auf der anderen Seite gegenueber. Nur in der Region, wohlgemerkt. Es steht zu hoffen, dass diese durch die NATO-Horden nicht unbotmaessig traumatisiert werden.

Oder meintest Du mit der "Seite" ernsthaft Deutschland? Die Bundeswehr waere schon damit ueberfordert, in Bottrop-Kirchhellen einzumarschieren. Die Wahrheit ist - vor Deutschland fuerchtet sich alleine deshalb keiner, weil wir eben wirklich Exportweltmeister sind und alles exportieren. Unliebsames wie Verteidigungsausgaben eingeschlossen.

Und das "Altnazis" und "Neurechte" hierzulande keine Beachtung finden, ist eine Suggestion von Dir, die durch penetrantes Wiederholen nicht richtiger wird (alleine dieser Thread hier quillt davon ueber). Der Punkt ist eher, dass Leute wie Du sich weigern, dieses Phaenomen im Kontext zu sehen und so jede differenzierte Diskussion darueber planmaessig unmoeglich machen.

Gerne lese ich zukuenftig wieder etwas ueber "aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine". Um die geht es hier ja angeblich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Mai 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Gerne lese ich zukuenftig wieder etwas ueber "aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine". Um die geht es hier ja angeblich.


Die einzigen beiden Beiträge auf den beiden letzten Seiten, die weder die Ukraine erwähnen, noch etwas mit ihr zu tun haben, stammen von behemoth85 und dir. Aber schön, dass dir dein OT selbst aufgefallen ist. 

Der Rest deines Sermons ist so lächerlich, dass ein Eingehen darauf nicht lohnt....  
Wobei: 300.000 *russische Soldaten in Russland* an der Nordwest-Grenze zum leider immer noch feindlich gesinnten Resteuropa mit seinem Interventionsbündnis NATO? 
Aus historischer Sicht durchaus nicht nur nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll, sondern in heutigen Zeiten der westlichen Expansionsbestrebungen und Provokationen mehr als notwendig. Erst Recht nach dem Putsch in der Ukraine sowie den vorhergehenden Putschversuchen in  Tschetschenien, Abchasien und Süd-Ossetien.


----------



## JePe (12. Mai 2017)

Es fing so gut an ...



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Der Rest deines Sermons ist so lächerlich, dass ein Eingehen darauf nicht lohnt....



... und dann das hier:



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wobei: 300.000 *russische Soldaten in Russland* an der Nordwest-Grenze zum leider immer noch feindlich gesinnten Resteuropa mit seinem Interventionsbündnis NATO?
> Aus historischer Sicht durchaus nicht nur nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll, sondern in heutigen Zeiten der westlichen Expansionsbestrebungen und Provokationen mehr als notwendig. Erst Recht nach dem Putsch in der Ukraine sowie den vorhergehenden Putschversuchen in  Tschetschenien, Abchasien und Süd-Ossetien.



Du hast vergessen "Soros" zu sagen.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juni 2017)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Die einzigen beiden Beiträge auf den beiden letzten Seiten, die weder die Ukraine erwähnen, noch etwas mit ihr zu tun haben, stammen von behemoth85 und dir. Aber schön, dass dir dein OT selbst aufgefallen ist.
> 
> Der Rest deines Sermons ist so lächerlich, dass ein Eingehen darauf nicht lohnt....
> Wobei: 300.000 *russische Soldaten in Russland* an der Nordwest-Grenze zum leider immer noch feindlich gesinnten Resteuropa mit seinem Interventionsbündnis NATO?
> Aus historischer Sicht durchaus nicht nur nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll, sondern in heutigen Zeiten der westlichen Expansionsbestrebungen und Provokationen mehr als notwendig. Erst Recht nach dem Putsch in der Ukraine sowie den vorhergehenden Putschversuchen in  Tschetschenien, Abchasien und Süd-Ossetien.



Wie äußern sich denn westliche Expansionsbestrebungen ? Estland bedroht Moskau mit seinen vier F 16 Maschienen, Litauen macht sich angriffsbereit mit seinen paar tausend Berufssoldaten, und Polen steht schon vor der Haustür Russlands mit 90% all seiner Verbände nahe der Oder ?  Was für eine Bedrohung erfindet die russsiche Märchenfabrik noch um ihren Einflussverlust zu kaschieren ? Jeder weiß doch dass es nur darum geht Osteuropa die Souverenität abzusprechen und jetzt passiert das schlimmste aber auch das logichste was bei Drohungen so passiert, man holt sich die Starken Freunde ins Land. Die US Truppen im Baltikum sind einzigst und alleine Audruck des Versagens russischer Aussenpolitik unter Putin. Sein Unternehmen aus Russland wieder eine Weltmacht zu machen auf dem Rücken der Nachbarn wird nicht funktionieren und ich schätze der Mann hat nach dem Majdan allmählich begriffen was er da verbockt hat.


----------



## OField (30. Juni 2017)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie äußern sich denn westliche Expansionsbestrebungen ?


Zu erst kam der Putsch in der Ukraine (der Ukrainisches Recht gebrochen hat.), dann hat Putin (der  auch Ukrainisches Recht gebrochen hat)  die Krim an sich gerissen, nicht umgekehrt. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Westen viel subtiler arbeitet. Anstatt einfach einzumarschieren, unterstützt man Regierungsgegner um die aktuelle Regierung, die nicht mit den eigenen Interessen d'accord geht, zu ersetzen (Das gleiche macht man derzeit in Syrien). Die Russen sind halt plump und schicken ihr Militär.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juni 2017)

Was ist eigentlich mit völkerrechtswidrigen Besetzung Nordzyperns? Warum legt der Westen da nicht die gleichen Maßstäbe an?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit völkerrechtswidrigen Besetzung Nordzyperns? Warum legt der Westen da nicht die gleichen Maßstäbe an?



Weil er die strategisch wichtige Türkei als NATO-Partner braucht.

Darum kann Erdogan auch ohne größere Konsequenzen russische Flugzeuge abschießen, in Syrien und Irak militärisch einfallen um Kurden zu töten und extremistische Islamisten unterstützen.

Wenn du für die NATO und die USA von Wert bist genießt du halt ein gutes Stück Narrenfreiheit....


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit völkerrechtswidrigen Besetzung Nordzyperns? Warum legt der Westen da nicht die gleichen Maßstäbe an?



Waren da nicht türkische Minderheiten in Gefahr und die Türkei musste etwas tun, damit die Minderheiten nicht unterdrückt werden?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2017)

Da gab ja noch diese Putsch  ist schon kompliziert 

Die Briten haben auch noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die Briten haben auch noch Öl ins Feuer gegossen



Die Briten haben mit ihrer imperialistischen Struktur den ganzen Kram verursacht. Ich muss nur an Indien und Pakistan denken. Dann der nahe Osten und so.
Damals haben sich die USA nicht die Bohne dafür interessiert aber sie haben den Kram von den Briten "geerbt" denn nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg war Großbritannien am Boden und einer musste sozusagen einspringen.
Und die Deutschen hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gerade was anderes aufm Zettel.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2017)

Die haben beide konflikt Parteien gegeneinander ausgespielt schreibt man das so ? 

Wen man schon liest das man eine anti Terror Einheit mit zyperntürken erstellt gegen die  eoka usw und dann umgekehrt 

Zypernkonflikt – Wikipedia

Naja die meisten zyperntürken sind jetzt in England


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja die meisten zyperntürken sind jetzt in England



Ja eben, um Steuern zu sparen


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja eben, um Steuern zu sparen



Ne das war weit vor der Zypern Wirtschaftskrise

Oder was meinst du 

Wird jetzt ot 
Mod sonst böse


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ne das war weit vor der Zypern Wirtschaftskrise
> Mod sonst böse



Welche Wirtschaftskrise denn?

Eher ging es ja um eine Finanzkrise, wobei mir immer noch nicht klar ist,

warum wir als Steuerzahler diese Fehlzockerei finanzieren müssen

Scheiß auf die Mods, das sind eh Arschkriescher


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die haben beide konflikt Parteien gegeneinander ausgespielt schreibt man das so ?



Keine Ahnung.
Jedenfalls wollten wohl ein paar Griechen, die da leben, dass Zypern zu Griechenland kommt und die türkisch stämmigen dort wollten das nicht und da sind die Türken dann einmarschiert.
Also wie bei der Krim. Nur eben umgekehrt. 
Daher -- völlig legitim, dass die türkei das gemacht hat, denn nicht jeder wollte ja Grieche werde.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Waren da nicht türkische Minderheiten in Gefahr und die Türkei musste etwas tun, damit die Minderheiten nicht unterdrückt werden?



War es auf der Krim nicht auch eine russische Minderheit, die unter anderem als Grund hergehalten hat?


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Juli 2017)

Donezk und Lugansk sollen sich zu "Malorossia" vereinigen.


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2017)

Neuer Staat soll Nachfolger der Ukraine sein.

Verfassungsentwurf, Referendum ... Dejavu, anyone?

Begriff Ukraine ist diskreditiert.

Der neue Staat soll Rechtsnachfolger der Ukraine werden und ein demokratischer Staat werden. Heisst - Ausnahmezustand, Parteienverbot. Am Ende macht das Stimmvieh das Kreuz sonst an der falschen Stelle. So weit kommt´s noch ...

Entweder versucht Moskau den Konflikt erneut anzufachen oder verliert zusehends die Kontrolle ueber die Warlords im Donbass. Ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, was ich schlimmer finde ...


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

@JePe: Aus irgendeinem Grund fehlt in letzter Zeit bei deinen Verlinkungen immer der Doppelpunkt hinter dem http bzw. https.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2017)

In der Ukraine wird es niemals einen funktionieren Staat geben,

solange dort Despoten, korrupte Beamte und die Mafia regieren 

Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum das Land zur EU gehöhren sollte


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> @JePe: Aus irgendeinem Grund fehlt in letzter Zeit bei deinen Verlinkungen immer der Doppelpunkt hinter dem http bzw. https.



Ja, die Links gehen bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## JePe (20. Juli 2017)

... das http:// war 2* drin. Danke, gefixt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2017)

_einmal "antworten" ergibt zwei Posts_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Neuer Staat soll Nachfolger der Ukraine sein.
> 
> Verfassungsentwurf, Referendum ... Dejavu, anyone?
> 
> ...



Hatte Moskau jemals Kontrolle über die? Russland hat in einer gut geplanten Aktion die Krim erobert, das wars. Der Aufstand im Donbass fing als Nachahmungsversuch an und hat zwar materielle Unterstützung aus Russland erhalten, da er eine sehr willkommene Ablenkung war. Aber es fällt schon auf, dass diese Unterstützung nie zu effektiver Koordination geführt oder für weitere Gebietsgewinne ausgereicht hat. Außerdem hat Putin den Aufnahmegesuchen der Bürgerkriegsler schon sehr früh eine explizite Absage erteilt.

Interessant finde ich aber, dass diese sich jetzt zum "Rechtsnachfolger der Ukraine" ernennen wollen. Da könnte es sich ja fast lohnen drauf einzugehen, denn das bedeutet zum Beispiel auch, dass sie sich für die komplette Staatsverschuldung verantwortlich sehen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich aber, dass diese sich jetzt zum "Rechtsnachfolger der Ukraine" ernennen wollen. Da könnte es sich ja fast lohnen drauf einzugehen, denn das bedeutet zum Beispiel auch, dass sie sich für die komplette Staatsverschuldung verantwortlich sehen



Die Regierung in Kiew gründet einfach einen neuen Staat und ist damit komplett schuldenfrei und hat keinerlei Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Dazu noch eine Larve von den Klitschko-Brüdern als Präsident,

dann passt dass schon


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juli 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Zu erst kam der Putsch in der Ukraine (der Ukrainisches Recht gebrochen hat.), dann hat Putin (der  auch Ukrainisches Recht gebrochen hat)  die Krim an sich gerissen, nicht umgekehrt. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Westen viel subtiler arbeitet. Anstatt einfach einzumarschieren, unterstützt man Regierungsgegner um die aktuelle Regierung, die nicht mit den eigenen Interessen d'accord geht, zu ersetzen (Das gleiche macht man derzeit in Syrien). Die Russen sind halt plump und schicken ihr Militär.



Zuerst kam der Versuch Putins die Ukrainer gegen ihren Willen in die eurasische Union zu stecken, indem ihr korupter President einen lächerlichen 15 Mrd Dollar Kredit Russlands unterschreibt. Danach erst als sich das Volk wiedersetzte kam die Absetzung des damals schon per Haftbefehl gesuchten Presidenten der Ukraine, worauf Putin sich die Krim (erst als Pfand) unter den Nagel riss mit der Hoffnung dass die ganze Ukraine noch zu Ruhe kommt und sich Moskau beugt. Sie beugt sich heute immer noch nicht wesswegen man jetzt den Zustand der Ungewissheit über die Ostgebiete aus russischer Sicht unbedingt  erhalten muss und den Krieg aufrecht hält, quasi ist das der letzte Strohalm für Putin im Spiel um die Ukraine. Das Minsker Abkommen ist somit nur eine Farce, dient lediglich zur Vorbeugung eines Ausartens des Konfkliktes, in dem beide Seiten wissen dass die andere nicht nachgeben wird.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. August 2017)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zuerst kam der Versuch Putins die Ukrainer gegen ihren Willen in die eurasische Union zu stecken, ....


Na, wenn das ein Grund ist, wird sich bestimmt eine putschbereite holländische oder deutsche Minderheit finden, die für den EU-Austritt ihrer armen geknechteten Völker gegen deren korrupte Regierungen vorgeht, Parlamente anzündet, sich mit Faschisten verbündet und von den Chinesen und Russen fürstlich bezahlen lässt.  Nein? Komisch... Liegt wohl doch nicht nur am Geld, sondern auch der ungleichen Gemengelage.  Aber es gab ja auch einen Anreiz für die Bestrebungen zum Beitritt der eurasischen Union: die s.g. orange Revolution (Orange Revolution – Wikipedia) der Rechtsnationalen und Konservativen,  ähnlich hiesiger AfD, welche kläglich scheiterte. Oder waren die da noch nicht korrupt und das Revolutiönchen westlich gesteuert? 
Und wie war das noch mit der Anerkennung demokratischer Standards? Achso klar, nur wenn "uns" Westlern genehm.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. August 2017)

Richtig erkannt. Nur wenn es dem Westen genehm ist, wird auf Völkerrecht oder demokratische Standards gepocht, ansonsten wird geputscht, gemordet und angezündet wie eh und jeh.
Der Westen und deren Zündeleien stehen, wenn es die nächsten 50 Jahre so weitergeht bestimmt mal auf einer Stufe mit Hitler.
Ich meine ca 40 Millionen Tote seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg + weitere 40 die nächsten Jahre, da erwirbt man sich schon einen einwandfreien Leumund.


----------



## JePe (8. August 2017)

... stimmt. Da machen wir Zar Wladimir die Krim mal lieber posthum zum Geschenk und packen das Donbass noch obendrauf. Das wird ihn uns sicher gewogen stimmen. Hat bei dem von Dir bemuehten Vorbild ja bekanntlich auch funktioniert.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ... stimmt. Da machen wir Zar Wladimir die Krim mal lieber posthum zum Geschenk und packen das Donbass noch obendrauf. Das wird ihn uns sicher gewogen stimmen. Hat bei dem von Dir bemuehten Vorbild ja bekanntlich auch funktioniert.



Das doch eine völlig polemische Äußerung...
Es ist nicht gutzuheißen das Russland die Krim völkerrechtswidrig anektiert hat, aber es ist nachvollziehbar das Russland so auf die Geschehnisse in der Ukraine reagiert hat.

Was sich europäische und amerikanische Politiker rund um die Geschichte mit dem Maidan geleistet haben grenzt schon an politischen Idiotismus und Stümpertum erster Güte.
Mitten in die Umsturzversuche vom Maidan reisen europäische Politiker in die Ukraine und erklären sich auf dem Maidan ungeniert offen solidarisch mit den Anwesenden.
In einem Land das mitten vor der Haustür Russlands liegt und für selbiges geostrategisch (Schwarzmeerflotte) und militärtechnologisch (Gasturbinen für Panzer und Schiffe, Feuerleitanlagen für Panzer, ect.) nicht unbedeutend ist.

Das ist ungefähr so als würde ein vergleichbarer Umsturz in Kanada stattfinden und chinesische Politiker würden während der Geschehnisse hinreisen und in Ottawa die Demonstranten für die neue "kommunistische" Regierung begrüßen und offen ihre Unterstützung aussprechen.
Glaube auch dort kaum das amerikanische Politiker über eine solche Entwicklung direkt vor ihrer eigenen Haustür besonders begeistert wären und auch dort würde es mich kaum wundern würde man nicht seperatistische Gruppen militärisch unter die Armee greifen, was Russland im Donbass gemacht hat.

Keiner schien es zu der Zeit mal für nötig zu halten mal Russland mit in  die Gespräche einzubeziehen...
Aber warum sollte man auch, wo Barack  Obama sich nicht lange zuvor vor der Presse in aller Öffentlichkeit  geäußert hat das für die USA Russland nicht mehr mehr sei als eine ehr  unbedeutende Regionalmacht und mit solchen reden die USA in geostrategischen, militärischen und außenpolitischen Interessen ja seit jeher kaum, bis garnicht.
Tja, diese unbedeutende Regionalmacht,  die man man meinte nicht mehr geostrategisch und außenpolitisch beachten  zu müssen, hat dann eben mal als Antwort darauf die Krim besetzt, die Seperatisten im Donbass unterstützt und in Syrien interveniert.

Den wie heißt es auch gerne? Auf jeden Hochmut folgt irgendwann unweigerlich die Antwort, oder / und der Fall (Trump)...

Apropo, wo waren eigentlich die europäischen Politiker bei den Protesten in Syrien? Da hab ich keinen gesehen der sich in Aleppo auf die Straße gestellt hätte und offen solidarisch mit der Oposition erklärt hat. 

Wie dem auch sei, um mal noch was anderes im Zusammenhang mit dem Konflikt in der Ukraine zu posten:

Ermittlungen gegen Scooter wegen Krim-Reise 

Die ukrainische Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen die deutsche Band Scooter, weil diese nach ihrer Ansicht über Russland illegal auf die Krim eingereist ist um dort ein Konzert zu geben. Bei Verurteilung würde den Bandmitgliedern eine Haftstrafe von bis zu 8 Jahren drohen.

Da fragt man sich schon wirklich ob es in der Ukraine nicht genug andere  schwerwiegende Fälle gibt denen die Staatsanwaltschaft nachgehen sollte,  das man für eine Ermittlung Zeit und Energie gegen eine ausländische Band aufbringt, die auf der Krim gespielt hat?


----------



## behemoth85 (9. August 2017)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Na, wenn das ein Grund ist, wird sich bestimmt eine putschbereite holländische oder deutsche Minderheit finden, die für den EU-Austritt ihrer armen geknechteten Völker gegen deren korrupte Regierungen vorgeht, Parlamente anzündet, sich mit Faschisten verbündet und von den Chinesen und Russen fürstlich bezahlen lässt.  Nein? Komisch... Liegt wohl doch nicht nur am Geld, sondern auch der ungleichen Gemengelage.  Aber es gab ja auch einen Anreiz für die Bestrebungen zum Beitritt der eurasischen Union: die s.g. orange Revolution (Orange Revolution – Wikipedia) der Rechtsnationalen und Konservativen,  ähnlich hiesiger AfD, welche kläglich scheiterte. Oder waren die da noch nicht korrupt und das Revolutiönchen westlich gesteuert?
> Und wie war das noch mit der Anerkennung demokratischer Standards? Achso klar, nur wenn "uns" Westlern genehm.



Holland und Deutschland haben das Glück nicht von Russland bis aufs debste unterwandert zu sein und werden auch nicht ausgenommen wie ne Weinachtsgans. Länder die an Russland grenzen kommen da eher in Frage.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ... stimmt. Da machen wir Zar Wladimir die Krim mal lieber posthum zum Geschenk



Tja hat halt leider nicht geklappt die Russen mit dem Putsch in der Ukraine aus ihrem Sevastopol Hafen zu verdrängen.
Brezinskis Plan von Russlands Heartland ging nicht auf. Und dass aus Sicht der Russen die aktuelle ins Amt geputschte Regierung nicht so ganz legitimiert ist, dürfte wohl auch klar sein.
Aber die Russen versteht ja niemand, lieber glauben wir an unser Assoziierungsabkommen dass an diplomatischer Schwachsinnigkeit kaum zu überbieten war.

Aber die Geschichtsfälschung über die Vorgänge in der Ukraine sind natürlich für die deutsche Presse kein Problem. Ich empfehle mal die Anstalt zu schauen.



> packen das Donbass noch obendrauf.



Tja wieso denn auch nicht. Dem Donbass Autonomierechte zu geben, juckt mich als EU Bürger nunmal gar nicht.
Man sollte wie Lindner und Wgenknecht schon gesagt haben auf eine Entspannungspolitik setzen und den Konflikt da erstmal einfrieren. Aus Russlands sicht hat sich Europa die Ukraine "gekrallt" und pädo Biden scharrt schon mit den Hufen. Tja ist halt aus deren Sicht nunmal so und wenn man ein bisschen "Russlandverstehr" sein möchte und die Freundschaft mit anderen Ländern pflegt muss man nunmal halt auch deren Sicht verstehen.



> Das wird ihn uns sicher gewogen stimmen.



Ein gewogener russischer Präsident wäre mir lieber, genauso wie ein amerikanischer.
Aber Deutschland forciert weiterhin einen sinnlosen Exportüberschuss, anstatt die Binnenwirtschaft zu stärken. Gut für die Unternehmen die den Rahm abschöpfen können, schlecht für die amerikanische Wirtschaft und nicht unbedingt gut für die Bürger.



> Hat bei dem von Dir bemuehten Vorbild ja bekanntlich auch funktioniert.



Das Problem ist dass du die Ukraine Krise nicht verstehst, so kann man natürlich auch keine Lösung finden und mit der derzeitigen Haltung der Bundesregierung wird auch nichts gelöst werden, denn Russland besteht auf ihren Einfluss in die Ukraine, genauso auf den Einfluss in Syrien. Russland versucht ihre Position als internationaler Spieler aufrecht zu erhalten, das ist wohl nur die logische Konsquenz für die Expansionsbetrebungen des Westens nach Osteuropa.

Aber wir sind doch die Guten nicht wahr, die immer nur Demokratie und Bürgerrechte wollen.
Interessant nur dass die dort wo sich der Westen engagiert hat nie gekommen sind.
Weder in Ägypten, Tunesien, Syrien, Kosovo, Ukraine, Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien usw.

Außer Polemik ist in deinem Beitrag nix verwertbares enthalten.



			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Da fragt man sich schon wirklich ob es in der Ukraine nicht genug andere   schwerwiegende Fälle gibt denen die Staatsanwaltschaft nachgehen  sollte,  das man für eine Ermittlung Zeit und Energie gegen eine  ausländische Band aufbringt, die auf der Krim gespielt hat?



Für Albernheiten Russland aus dem Eurovision Contest herauszudrängen, die Band nicht auftreten zu lassen, die russische Sprache als Amtssprache verbieten zu wollen oder zu versuchen Russland die WM 2018 abzuluchsen, gibts in Russland viel mildere Vorgänge die man ordentlich bashen kann. Beschwerden über angeblich eingeschränktes Demonstrationsrecht. Aber dass sich der Demoleiter erlaubt kurz zuvor die Demo an einen anderen Ort zu verschieben, wird dann nur im Beisatz klein erwähnt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zuerst kam der Versuch Putins die Ukrainer  gegen ihren Willen in die eurasische Union zu stecken, indem ihr  korupter President einen lächerlichen 15 Mrd Dollar Kredit Russlands  unterschreibt. Danach erst als sich das Volk wiedersetzte kam die  Absetzung des damals schon per Haftbefehl gesuchten Presidenten der  Ukraine, worauf Putin sich die Krim (erst als Pfand) unter den Nagel  riss mit der Hoffnung dass die ganze Ukraine noch zu Ruhe kommt und sich  Moskau beugt.



Geschichtsfälschung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das Volk spielt in dem ganzen Theater die unrümliche Rolle und zwar dass es betrogen worden ist. Man hat mehr Freiheit gewollt um am Ende bekam man einen bewaffneten Putsch obwohl schon alles in die Wege geleitet wurde und zusätzlich noch einen kleinen Bürgerkrieg..äh hust Stellvertreterkrieg un statt den korrupten Politikern halt neuer die noch korrupter sind.

Hier könnte man jetzt auch sagen, Poroschenko und vorher Jaz führen einen Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung, also gegen die Rebellen im Donbass.
Man tauscht halt lediglich die Strategie.

In Syrien sind die vom Ausland unterstützten Rebellen vermischt mit Halsabschneidern unsere Freunde und wollen Demokratie und in der Ukraine sind die von Russland unterstützten Söldner und Rebellen aus der Bevölkerung dann Terroristen (O-Ton Poroschenko, O-Ton Mogherini).

So wie man es sich halt gerade hindrehen will. Ich mache mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.
Hätte man damals in Kosovo als Nato nicht fast den dritten Weltkrieg angeheizt (es war wieder mal verdammt eng) und nicht das Völkerrecht gebrochen, dann könnte sich Putin jetzt auch nicht darauf stützen.

Dass wir hier in Europa kein Problem mit gewalttätigen Putschisten haben, sieht man nicht zuletzt an Syrien. Ein Land das mal stabil war und es sich lohnte dort zu leben wird wegen Geostrategischen Interessen zum Müllplatz für Biomasse.

Man sollte Obama für seinen Support der Terroristen nach Guantanamo stecken und dort vergammeln lassen. Erst dann als es nicht mehr rentabel war und die gesteckten Ziele nicht mehr erfüllbar waren, stellte man den CIA Support für die Rebellen und Halsabschneider ein. Wie größzügig gegenüber der dort unten lebenden Bevölkerung.

Im Gegensatz zu den Abermillionen von Toten Menschen der US und DE Administration, ist Putin ein Heiliger.



> Es ist nicht gutzuheißen das Russland die Krim völkerrechtswidrig  anektiert hat, aber es ist nachvollziehbar das Russland so auf die  Geschehnisse in der Ukraine reagiert hat.



Die Annektion hat wohl einen größeren Krieg verhindert, würde ich jetzt mal aus der Hüfte schießen. Ansonsten hätten die US Kräfte in der Ukraine Druck gemacht den Vertrag auf der Krim der bis 2099 galt vorab aufzukündigen.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass du die Ukraine Krise nicht verstehst



Ein Glueck, dass Du Dich wirklich mit allem auskennst. Statik, Avionik, Geopolitik - ein Hansdampf in fuerwahr jeder Gasse.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Tja hat halt leider nicht geklappt die Russen mit dem Putsch in der Ukraine aus ihrem Sevastopol Hafen zu verdrängen.



Der "Putsch" fand lt. Luegenpresse ® in Kiew statt? Oder meinst Du diese merkwuerdige Sitzung des Regionalparlamentes unter Leitung eines Mannes, dessen Partei bei der letzten Wahl Stimmen im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich erzielt hat, geschuetzt von russischen Soldaten? Ein "Referendum", bei dem ein Verbleib in der Ukraine vorsichtshalber gar nicht erst zur Auswahl stand? Oder meinst Du den Bruch der russischen Verfassung, um sich die Krim einverleiben zu koennen?

Und es war nicht "ihr" Hafen. Sie haben ihn gepachtet.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Brezinskis Plan(...)



Ist das ein Schwippschwager von Herrn Soros?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)von Russlands Heartland(...)



Dein Ernst? Allein daraus, dass das mal russisch war, leitest Du was-auch-immer fuer Ansprueche ab? Ich mag zum Beispiel Koenigsberger Kloepse sehr gerne. Vielleicht sollten wir da ja auch ein paar abzeichenlose gruene Maennchen zum urlauben hinschicken, die der dortigen deutschen Minderheit das Ausrufen der Autonomie und den anschließenden Beitritt zum Bundesgebiet ermoeglichen?

Hoffen wir mal, dass das russische "Heartland" nicht eines Tages nach Alaska verlegt wird.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und dass aus Sicht der Russen die aktuelle ins Amt geputschte Regierung nicht so ganz legitimiert ist, dürfte wohl auch klar sein.



Niemand zwingt die russische Regierung, ihren ukrainischen Counterpart anzuerkennen. Umgekehrt ist ein "Putsch" in Kiew aber so oder so keine Angelegenheit Moskaus?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Tja wieso denn auch nicht. Dem Donbass Autonomierechte zu geben, juckt mich als EU Bürger nunmal gar nicht.



Das sollte es auch nicht. Ebensowenig sollte es russische Praesidenten jucken, wer in der Kiewer Rada sitzt?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein gewogener russischer Präsident wäre mir lieber, genauso wie ein amerikanischer.



Ich bin an guten Beziehungen zu allen Laendern interessiert. Aber nicht um jeden Preis. Der Verrueckte im Weissen Haus hat gerade erst Nordkorea mit einem Atomkrieg gedroht und sein Sponsor im Kreml richtet sich aussenpolitisch taeglich neu aus. Nach dem Abschuss eines russischen Flugzeuges wurde der Tuerkei gedroht, man wuerde nur "strahlende Asche" zuruecklassen; heute pflegt man eine wunderbare Maennerfreundschaft. Was nicht verwundert, sind sich Recep der Grosse und Zar Wladimir doch in vielerlei Hinsicht bemerkenswert aehnlich.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)denn Russland besteht auf ihren Einfluss in die Ukraine, genauso auf den Einfluss in Syrien.



Bemerkenswerte Vorstellung von Geopolitik. "Einfluss", "Sphaeren". Aufgeteilt unter alten Maennern, abends am Kamin bei einem Glas Cognac. Die Grenze ist, wo der Panzer steht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätten die US Kräfte in der Ukraine Druck gemacht den Vertrag auf der Krim der bis 2099 galt vorab aufzukündigen.



Deine Glaskugel haette ich gerne.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)pädo Biden(...)



Das verwechselst Du jetzt aber. Das war "Killary", die einen Kinderpornoring von einer Pizzeria aus betrieben hat.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. August 2017)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Holland und Deutschland haben das Glück nicht von Russland bis aufs debste unterwandert zu sein und werden auch nicht ausgenommen wie ne Weinachtsgans. ....


Bist du dir da sicher? Immerhin bist du damit aber weitab vom Faktencheck unserer öffentlich rechtlichen Medien. Unterwandert ist da gar kein Ausdruck - Putin könnte direkt durch Wahlfälschung der nächste Bundespräser UND Kanzler werden, wenn es nach denen geht. Deshalb muss auch die Wehrm ... äh ...Bundeswehr in letzter Zeit wieder zu Kriegs- bz. Beraterspielen auf den Balkan, das Baltikum, und andere russische Anrainerländer. *Nur zur Verteidigung* versteht sich. 
Aber das macht der Russe ja genauso in Tschechien, Polen, Dänemark und Österreich. Oder? Und wenn ich mir noch vorstelle, wie der Russe die ganze Zeit seine Handels- und Ressourcenrouten durch Europa mit Waffengewalt beherrscht, wird mir direkt ganz bange! Nach Ansicht verflossener Bundespräser ist dies ja geradezu Pflicht jeder Nation. Also zumindest jeder westlichen Wertedemokratie ersten Ranges und der Diktaturen und Despotien, die unter deren Schutzabkommen stehen oder irgendwie anders, wenigstens vorübergehend, nützliche Idioten darstellen.... daher ja auch die gängigen Doppelstandards in den Bezeichnungen (Rechts-/Unrechtsstaat/Diktatur/Demokratie oder Freiheitskämpfer/Oppositionelle/Rebellen/Terroristen/Widerstandskämpfer/Separatisten etc.pp.)

Und so zieht sich das durch JEDEN Konflikt unterschiedlicher Interessenlagen bis heute durch die menschliche Geschichte. Die gegen wir. Freund oder Feind. Und Russland ist nunmal historisch betrachtet schon (fast immer) Deutschlands Feindbild Nr. 1. Das bekommt man nicht innerhalb einer halben Generation aus den Betonschädeln. *Also konnten nur die Russen die Ukraine überfallen und teilweise annektiert haben. *Weil WIR machen sowas nicht. Wir sind die Guten und die die Bösen - isso. Wir haben keinen Putsch irgendwo angezettelt, der in einem Bürger- und schließlich Stellvertreterkrieg mündet. Und unsere Verbündeten machen sowas auch nich. Die sind nämlich auch die Guten. Die haben uns nämlich vom Faschismus befreit. Nich der doofe Russe -  nein, der freundliche Amerikaner hat den Hitler mit Schokolade tot gefüttert. So steht es in den Geschichtsbüchern und so ist es. Basta.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2017)

Vom Bruch der russischen Verfassung sprechen und gleichzeitig vergessen (oder absichtlich nicht erwähnen), dass die Absetzung Janukowitschs (des rechtmäßig gewählten Präsidenten) gegen die ukrainische Verfassung  verstoßen hat.

Großes Kino.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2017)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> *Also konnten nur die Russen die Ukraine überfallen und teilweise annektiert haben. *Weil WIR machen sowas nicht.



Stimmt. Nicht "wir" haben die Krim annektiert, nicht "wir" versorgen Warlords im Donbass mit Informationen, Personal und Waffen. Russland tut das.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Nicht "wir" haben die Krim annektiert, nicht "wir" versorgen Warlords im Donbass mit Informationen, Personal und Waffen. Russland tut das.


Stimmt. Wir (und unsere Freunde) schufen nur durch den Putsch in der Ukraine erfolgreich die Voraussetzungen dafür. Historisch und aktuell. Dass du kein Freund und Kenner des Ursache-Wirkung-Prinzips bist, musst du nicht jedes Mal aufs Neue beweisen.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2017)

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich kein  Interesse fuer Wechselwirkungen haette; das Problem ist, dass Dein ganz persoenlicher Zeitstrahl da anfaengt, wo es fuer Dich komfortabel ist und Du alles, was von diesem Punkt an geschieht, dem schon vorher feststehenden Urteil unterordnest: der boese Wi-Wa-Westen ist schuld. Daran, dass der von "uns" weggeputschte Praesident der Ukraine geflohen und unerreichbar war. Vermutlich auch daran, dass Russland das Budapester Memorandum zwar unterzeichnet, aber gebrochen hat. Und natuerlich auch daran, dass, je naeher an Russland man lebt, man um so ungeduldiger Mitglied der NATO werden moechte. Russland hat daran ue-ber-haupt keine Schuld. Punkt, basta, aus die Maus.

Wenn ich nach Leichen suche, werde ich in beiden Kellern fuendig - und muss nicht besonders lange graben. Wieso Du die eine Leiche als Rechtfertigung der anderen hernimmst, ist Dein Geheimnis. Und darf das auch gerne bleiben. Und feindliche Landnahme im 21. Jahrhundert ist schon ´ne ziemliche Hausnummer.


----------



## xNeo92x (9. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach Leichen suche, werde ich in beiden Kellern fuendig.



Nur ist es bei einem von beiden mittlerweile eine Kilometer-tiefe Grube statt einem Keller...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHfBIO-alTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Stark, ein russischer Account, der Russland super findet und alle anderen nicht, postet ein Video.
Da verlinke ich doch ein paar Tweets von Trump -- ist in etwa das gleiche.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein Glueck, dass Du Dich wirklich mit allem auskennst. Statik, Avionik, Geopolitik - ein Hansdampf in fuerwahr jeder Gasse.



Und da fallen gleich wieder die Beleidigungen wenn man sich nicht anders zu helfen weiß.



> Der "Putsch" fand lt. Luegenpresse ® in Kiew statt?



Zum Putsch gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten. Russland sagt es war ein Putsch ausgelöst durch die Maidan Schüsse, andere sagen die Regierung habe sich "aufgelöst".
Letztendlich war es trotz Sicherheitspapiere mehrerer Aussenminister unter anderem Steinmeier nicht gerade ein geregelter Machtwechsel, wenn ohnehin die USA dann per Telefon die Übergangsregierug einsetzt.
Die These eines Putsches kann man daher serwohl vertreten und genau das macht Russland auch, wer will es ihnen verübeln.



> Und es war nicht "ihr" Hafen. Sie haben ihn gepachtet.



Polemik, der Vertrag wäre dann halt später verlängert worden. Russland war dort mit mehreren tausend Truppen vertreten und so einen Hafen gibt man nicht auf.
Das war aber eines der Ziele des Amerikanischen Engagements, wenn du bei Stratfor und Brzezinski vorbeischaust.



> Ist das ein Schwippschwager von Herrn Soros?



Wenn du das so sehen möchtest, ich halte dich nicht davon ab.



> Dein Ernst? Allein daraus, dass das mal russisch war, leitest Du was-auch-immer fuer Ansprueche ab?



Nein, ich zitiere nur grob aus dem Buch von Brzezinkis. Da gehts um Einflussphären, Pufferzonen usw.
Also natürlich auch um Ansprüche, worum ging denn im Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine, etwa nicht um Ansprüche?



> Ich mag zum Beispiel Koenigsberger Kloepse sehr gerne.



Ich mag Chinesische Nudeln.



> Vielleicht sollten wir da ja auch ein paar abzeichenlose gruene  Maennchen zum urlauben hinschicken, die der dortigen deutschen  Minderheit das Ausrufen der Autonomie und den anschließenden Beitritt  zum Bundesgebiet ermoeglichen?



Das Problem ist dass du nicht beide Konfliktparteien verstehst, sondern immernur einseitig auf eine Partei eindreschst.
Das wird keine Lösung bringen und natürlich auch keinen Frieden und wenn in einem Land Übergangsregierungen an die Macht kommen, wo ein Teil ausgewiesene Nazis sind und Russlands Einfluss schwindet, wundert mich nicht dass Urlauber im Donbass vorbeischauen und Russland aus einer Schwäche heraus die Krim "annektiert". Hätte man alles vorhersehen können.
Aber nein, man wollte ja an der Ukraine zerren (EU oder Russland) beides ging nicht. Die 5 Milliarden Investitionen für den Putsch oder Umschwung haben sich trotzdem gelohnt.
Putin verlor an Einfluss, genauso wie er an Einfluss in Syrien verloren hat, hiesige Medien schreiben aber trotzdem davon Putin habe gewonnen.



> Niemand zwingt die russische Regierung, ihren ukrainischen Counterpart  anzuerkennen. Umgekehrt ist ein "Putsch" in Kiew aber so oder so keine  Angelegenheit Moskaus?



Verstehe ich dich richtig dass es dann die Angelegenheit der USA vom anderen Ufer sein sollte? Klasse!
Russland ist nunmal eng verflechtet. Religion, Sprache, Sowjetunion Zeiten, etc.. Da sind die USA als Vermittler eher weniger geeignet.



> Das sollte es auch nicht. Ebensowenig sollte es russische Praesidenten jucken, wer in der Kiewer Rada sitzt?



Tja wieso sollten die Leute mit denen es einen Krieg gibt nicht Autonomierechte bekommen. Wäre besser als weiter Krieg zu führen.
Und den russischen Präsidenten juckt es sehr wohl, weil die Expansion der EU und NATO immer weitergehen würde, wenn er nicht Gegenmaßnahmen ergreift.
Aber du hast von Geopolitik halt keine Ahnung und auch nicht von der Ukraine Krise. Länder fühlen sich durch ein weiters Heranrücken potenzieller Gegner bedroht.
Joint Vision 2020 lässt grüßen, ich nehme an du kennst es nicht.



> Ich bin an guten Beziehungen zu allen Laendern interessiert. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.



Um welchen Preis denn? Den Donbass? Man hat doch einen großen Teil der Ukraine eingeheimst und unter US Satellitenkontrolle gestellt.
Reicht das denn nicht? Muss es denn ein weiterer Ausbau des US Einflusses in dieser Region sein?
Ich glaube nicht dass der dem Frieden guttut.



> Der Verrueckte im Weissen Haus hat gerade erst Nordkorea mit einem  Atomkrieg gedroht und sein Sponsor im Kreml richtet sich aussenpolitisch  taeglich neu aus.



Weil er von den Republikanern vor sich hergetrieben wird und zu einem Krieg genötigt wird und die Presse will das nicht sehen.
Äußerungen von MC Cain finde ich da weit besorgniserregender.



> Nach dem Abschuss eines russischen Flugzeuges wurde der Tuerkei gedroht,  man wuerde nur "strahlende Asche" zuruecklassen; heute pflegt man eine  wunderbare Maennerfreundschaft.


Ich finde bei Google nix mit "strahlender Asche".

Error 400 (Bad Request)!!1



> Was nicht verwundert, sind sich Recep der Grosse und Zar Wladimir doch in vielerlei Hinsicht bemerkenswert aehnlich.



Na wenn die USA in deinem Land einem Putsch vom Zaun brechen wollen, dann wächst man eben zusammmen, also das verwundert nun keineswegs.
Nach Dem Putsch 1980 der CIA in der Türkei, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das wiederholt.



> Bemerkenswerte Vorstellung von Geopolitik. "Einfluss", "Sphaeren".  Aufgeteilt unter alten Maennern, abends am Kamin bei einem Glas Cognac.  Die Grenze ist, wo der Panzer steht.



Na klar, was meinst du um was es der USA in der Ukraine geht und warum sie dort und in Syrien Einfluss ausbauen wollen. Beide male hat es geklappt.
Einmal fast in der ganzen Ukraine (bisher nur mit Militärberatern und Waffensupport) und zum anderen in Ostsyrien mit neu errichteten Stützpunkten, die da vorher nicht waren.



> Deine Glaskugel haette ich gerne.



Dazu braucht es keine Glaskugel, sondern nur gesunden Menschenverstand.



> Das verwechselst Du jetzt aber. Das war "Killary", die einen Kinderpornoring von einer Pizzeria aus betrieben hat.



Ich sehe keine Beweise für eine Beteiligung Clintons an der Affäre.
Biden ist allerdings ein pädo, da gibt es kaum irgendeinen Zweifel daran.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKjuTv85Maw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Nicht "wir" haben die Krim annektiert, nicht  "wir" versorgen Warlords im Donbass mit Informationen, Personal und  Waffen. Russland tut das.



Genau, die USA versorgt die  Ukraine nicht mit Waffen und Militärberatern oder private  Sicherheitsunternehmen/Söldner, das macht nur Russland.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pinocchio konnte besser lügen.

Ursache und Wirkung solltest du dir auch mal anschauen.



JePe schrieb:


> Daran, dass der von "uns" weggeputschte Praesident  der Ukraine geflohen und unerreichbar war. Vermutlich auch daran, dass  Russland das Budapester Memorandum  zwar unterzeichnet, aber gebrochen hat. Und natuerlich auch daran,  dass, je naeher an Russland man lebt, man um so ungeduldiger Mitglied  der NATO werden moechte. Russland hat daran ue-ber-haupt keine Schuld.  Punkt, basta, aus die Maus.



Niemand sagt dass Russland nicht auch Schuld trifft, aber es fing nunmal alles an mit dem EU Asozierungabkommen.
Und die unrühmliche Rolle der USA mit ihren Umsturzinvestitionen, **** the EU Nuland, den geheimnisumwobenen Söldnern am Maidan und das abgehört Telefongespräch sollte man kennen.
Die Wahrheit liegt immer in der Mitte und leider in diesem Falle eher näher an dem was Russland so vor sich hin sabbelt. Da sollten alle Alarmglocken schrillen.

DIe FDP erkennt es wohl auch langsam, die Linke sowieso und die AFD wohl auch.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. August 2017)

> Das mache es schwer zu sagen, ob die Daten authentisch seien, zudem hätten die Russen keine Gebrauchsanweisung beigelegt, sondern ein Programm auf Russisch, das man erst übersetzen müsse (im JIT-Team arbeiten freilich Ukrainer, von denen alle Russisch lesen können sollten). Aufgrund dessen, so hieß es im Februar 2017, werde die Prüfung lange dauern.


MH-17: Weiter Streit um russische Primar-Radardaten | Telepolis

Man wird es nie recht machen können


----------



## JePe (5. September 2017)

*** schlaegt Blauhelme in Ukraine vor[/URL] - scheinbar aber nur entlang der "Frontlinie". Der Vorschlag ist rhetorisch ein cleverer Zug: kaeme es dazu, wuerde kuenftig die UN die muehselig erkaempfte Aussengrenze von "Noworossija" sichern; falls der Vorschlag nicht angenommen wird, kann Zar Wladimir sich zuruecklehnen und weiter lamentieren, der Westen wuerde gar keine Loesung wollen.

Interessant: 2015 hatte die Ukraine selbst eine UN-Mission angeregt - aber nicht nur entlang einer Demarkationslinie, sondern im umkaempften Osten des Landes. Guess who strikt dagegen war ... Ja, genau. Derselbe, der auch keine Ueberwachung der Grenze vom Donbass mit Russland durch die UN moechte.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. Oktober 2017)

Packt das Popcorn aus, es geht wieder los!
Proteste vor der Rada: Bildet sich ein neuer Maidan? | Telepolis


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2017)

Liest sich anderswo weit weniger spektakulaer.


----------



## xNeo92x (20. November 2017)

Maidanmorde: Drei Beteiligte gestehen | Telepolis


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Maidanmorde: Drei Beteiligte gestehen | Telepolis



Ich zitiere mal:



> *Il Giornale* (zu Deutsch _Die Zeitung_) ist eine italienische Tageszeitung mit Sitz in Mailand. *Sie ist in Besitz von Paolo Berlusconi, Bruder des ehemaligen Ministerpräsidenten Silvio Berlusconi.*
> 
> Die Tageszeitung wurde 1974 von Indro Montanelli als _Il Giornale Nuovo_ gegründet und *zeichnet sich durch eine starke, populistische  Opposition zur politischen Linken aus*. Mit dem Auftreten finanzieller  Schwierigkeiten *1977 akzeptierte Montanelli Finanzhilfen in Form einer  30-prozentigen Beteiligung des damals noch nicht in der Politik tätigen Silvio Berlusconi, *der damit der Verleger der Zeitung wurde. Bis zum Eintritt Berlusconis in die Politik im Dezember 1993 war Montanelli Herausgeber des Giornale; in Folge gründete er jedoch die Tageszeitung La Voce. * In den 1990er Jahren hielt Berlusconi 82 % der Aktien der Tageszeitung.* *Infolge des 1990 verabschiedeten Mediengesetzes* „Legge Mammi“ *verkaufte  Silvio Berlusconi die Zeitung 1994 an seinen Bruder Paolo Berlusconi. *
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Giornale



Da möchte ich doch schon noch ein paar Bestätigungen aus anderen Quellen, bevor ich denn Inhalt im von dir verlinkten Telepolis-Artikel für "glaubhaft" halten kann.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Erinnert an Trump.
Der hat seine Firmen ja auch in Familienhand gegeben, als es ins Oval Office gestolpert ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnert an Trump.
> Der hat seine Firmen ja auch in Familienhand gegeben, als es ins Oval Office gestolpert ist.



Du wolltest sagen, als er gewählt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du wolltest sagen, als er gewählt wurde.



Ich meinte eigentlich, als ihn die Russen ins Oval Office gestoßen haben.
Wo ist denn die Steuererklärung von Trump? Jeder, der US Präsident werden will, legt sie vor, damit die Finanzen transparent sind.
Ohne die Steuererklärung von Clinton hätten wir ja nicht mal gewusst, was sie verdient hat.
Aber Trump weigert sich bis heute.
Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er die Truthähne zu Thanksgiving persönlich abknallen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, als ihn die Russen ins Oval Office gestoßen haben.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Russen bei einer amerikanischen Wahl das Wahlrecht haben. Sind es nicht immer noch amerikanische Staatsbürger die wählen dürfen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Steuererklärung von Trump? Jeder, der US Präsident werden will, legt sie vor, damit die Finanzen transparent sind. Ohne die Steuererklärung von Clinton hätten wir ja nicht mal gewusst, was sie verdient hat. Aber Trump weigert sich bis heute.



Magst du mir die Stelle in der amerikanischen Verfassung zeigen, die das als Voraussetzung zur Wählbarkeit verlangt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er die Truthähne zu Thanksgiving persönlich abknallen wird.



Und sofern er das macht, was genau ist da das Problem?

Aber vorallem, was hat das alles mit der Ukraine zu tun?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Russen bei einer amerikanischen Wahl das Wahlrecht haben. Sind es nicht immer noch amerikanische Staatsbürger die wählen dürfen?



Na genauso wie  die Russen neben der US-Präsidentenwahl auch in Katalonien, bei der Abstimmung über den Brexit, der Bundestagswahl und der Wahl des französischen Präsidenten die Fäden gezogen haben, äh gewählt haben natürlich.
Würde es eigentlich da noch jemanden wundern wenn sie auch bei DSDS und Germanys next topmodel die Wahlen manipuliert, äh gewählt hätten?


----------



## JePe (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du wolltest sagen, als er gewählt wurde.



Einigen wir uns auf - er ist der rechtmaessige Praesident. Von der Mehrheit gewaehlt wurde die Kandidatin der Demokraten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Russen bei einer amerikanischen Wahl das Wahlrecht haben. Sind es nicht immer noch amerikanische Staatsbürger die wählen dürfen?



Das Russland sich in die Wahl eingemischt und z. B. den praeferierten Kandidaten aufmunitioniert und in den sog. sozialen Medien gegen die Kandidatin der Demokraten gestaenkert hathat, ist Dir aber sicher nicht entgangen?

Gedankenspiel. Haette der tuerkische Geheimdienst Merkel schmutzige Waesche ueber Gauleiterland & Weidel zugespielt und die es dann im Wahlkampf verwendet - ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, wie die Trumpeltiere hier im Forum sich speichelspritzend ereifert haetten,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Magst du mir die Stelle in der amerikanischen Verfassung zeigen, die das als Voraussetzung zur Wählbarkeit verlangt?



Er hat es angekuendigt. Aber hey. Das heisst bei Nr. 45 in der Tat nicht viel. Oder vielleicht ist sie auch einfach nur zu gross fuer Twitter.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber vorallem, was hat das alles mit der Ukraine zu tun?



Die Schnittmenge ist: massive Einmischung von Außen (=Russland) in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines souveraenen Staates (=Ukraine) durch z. B. das Fuehren einer Medienkampagne. Aber das Berlusconi & Putin Buddies sind, stoert Dich vermutlich nicht weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf - er ist der rechtmaessige Praesident. Von der Mehrheit gewaehlt wurde die Kandidatin der Demokraten.



Und von der Mehrheit des Electoral College (und darauf kommt es letztendlich an) wurde Trump gewählt.



JePe schrieb:


> Das Russland sich in die Wahl eingemischt und z. B. den praeferierten Kandidaten aufmunitioniert und in den sog. sozialen Medien gegen die Kandidatin der Demokraten gestaenkert hathat, ist Dir aber sicher nicht entgangen?



Das sind erstmal nur Behauptungen und wenn, ändert es nichts an meiner Aussage. Wahlrecht haben trotzdem nur amerikanische Staatsbürger, keine russischen. 

Seite A sagt, wählt Kandidat X. Seite B sagt, wählt Kandidat Y. 

Am Ende des Tages entscheidet immer noch der Wähler, was er macht.



JePe schrieb:


> Gedankenspiel. Haette der tuerkische Geheimdienst Merkel schmutzige Waesche ueber Gauleiterland & Weidel zugespielt und die es dann im Wahlkampf verwendet - ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, wie die Trumpeltiere hier im Forum sich speichelspritzend ereifert haetten,



Verwenden kann man alles. Am Ende entscheiden die Wähler, wie das bewertet wird.



JePe schrieb:


> Er hat es angekuendigt. Aber hey. Das heisst bei Nr. 45 in der Tat nicht viel. Oder vielleicht ist sie auch einfach nur zu gross fuer Twitter.



Wow ein Politiker hat etwas angekündigt und dann nicht gemacht. Haltet die Presserdrucke an, wir haben einen waschechten Skandal und eine nie dagewesene Situation….

Ernsthaft?



JePe schrieb:


> Die Schnittmenge ist: massive Einmischung von Außen (=Russland) in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines souveraenen Staates (=Ukraine) durch z. B. das Fuehren einer Medienkampagne. Aber das Berlusconi & Putin Buddies sind, stoert Dich vermutlich nicht weiter.



„Massive Einmischung von außen in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines souveränen Staates.“

Diesen Satz lassen wir uns jetzt einfach mal auf der Zunge zergehen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na genauso wie  die Russen neben der US-Präsidentenwahl auch in Katalonien, bei der Abstimmung über den Brexit, der Bundestagswahl und der Wahl des französischen Präsidenten die Fäden gezogen haben, äh gewählt haben natürlich.
> Würde es eigentlich da noch jemanden wundern wenn sie auch bei DSDS und Germanys next topmodel die Wahlen manipuliert hätten, äh gewählt hätten?



Diese verdammten Russen. Die haben bestimmt auch Jamaika scheitern lassen


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Russen. Die haben bestimmt auch Jamaika scheitern lassen



Mit Sicherheit, ich habe ja sogar die Vermutung das die Wahl zur Spargelkönigin in Beelitz dieses Jahr von Russland manipuliert wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Putins Arm reicht halt weit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na genauso wie  die Russen neben der US-Präsidentenwahl auch in Katalonien, bei der Abstimmung über den Brexit, der Bundestagswahl und der Wahl des französischen Präsidenten die Fäden gezogen haben, äh gewählt haben natürlich.
> Würde es eigentlich da noch jemanden wundern wenn sie auch bei DSDS und Germanys next topmodel die Wahlen manipuliert, äh gewählt hätten?


Und wer weiss, vielleicht haben die Russen ja auch die FDP überredet die Gespräche zu Jamaika abzubrechen, ja ja ganz sicher waren das die Russen 

EDIT: haaa Kaaruzo hat es ja schon gesagt.
Ich habe auch einen Lagerschaden an meinem CPU Lüfter, ich wette das waren Die auch! Aber sowas von.


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> ich wette das waren Die auch! Aber sowas von.



Sicher doch, wer den sonst?


----------



## xNeo92x (28. November 2017)

Separatismus: Auch jetzt wurden noch fast 80 Prozent der Krim-Burger fur die Sezession stimmen | Telepolis

Aber ändern wird sich trotzdem nichts. Alles was in Richtung Russland geht ist ja abgrundtief böse und schlecht...


----------



## Quat (28. November 2017)

Schon beachtlich, wer diese Studie verfasst hat. Von denen hätte ich egentlich das Gegenteil erwartet.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

Quat schrieb:


> Schon beachtlich, wer diese Studie verfasst hat. Von denen hätte ich egentlich das Gegenteil erwartet.


 Ach was, die wurden auch vom Russen manipuliert, genau wie Telepolis, auch, ich und Du, einfach Alle!
Schon Meister Rörich wusste, die Russen sind da!


----------



## JePe (28. November 2017)

Seite 19, Abbildung 40.

*Where do you get most of your information about politics?*

_Russian media - 75,7%_

Schlaegt man noch die 8,8% "Krim-Medien" drauf, hat die russische Systempresse einen Marktanteil von stattlichen 84,5%. So eine Reichweite erreicht man hierzulande allenfalls, wenn Deutschland im WM-Finale spielt.

Andere Medien? Insgesamt 2,7%. Hat irgendjemand "Filterblase" gesagt? Ja. Die Autorin:

_The combination of this perception of neglect, the experience of the Ukrainian blockade and Western sanctions, and the pervasiveness of Russian information flows, linkages and socialization suggests that a change in the opinions of the majority of the Crimean population on the annexation is unlikely in the foreseeable future.

_Interessant sind auch die, jedenfalls fuer TP-Verhaeltnisse, vielen Konjunktive im Text mit Blick auf die Ereignisse im Jahr 2014. Denn waehrend es, auch hier im Forum, bei Putins Jubelpersern bis heute usus ist zu behaupten, die Krim sei nicht geplant erobert, sondern einem faschistischen Mob in letzter Sekunde entrissen worden, findet man bei TP dazu das Folgende:

_Ob es zutrifft, was kolportiert wurde, dass *Russland einen Plan in der Schublade hatte*, um die Krim an sich zu reissen, *ist Spekulation, kann aber durchaus sein*. Jedenfalls eroberten die russischen Streitkraefte nicht einfach die Halbinsel, *nach Putins Darstellung sicherten sie lediglich das Referendum ab*, indem sie das ukrainische Militaer blockierten und so Blutvergiessen verhinderten. Es kam bekanntlich zu einem aeusserst schnell vom Krim-Parlament, das moeglicherweise *unter militaerischem und politischem Druck* stand, beschlossenen Referendum, bei dem *angeblich* 95 Prozent für die Unabhaengigkeit und die "Wiedervereinigung" mit Russland bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 82 Prozent stimmten.
_
Ui. Kann sein, moeglicherweise, angeblich, militaerischer Druck? Was ist denn da los? Wurde der TP-Autor etwa von transatlantischen Medien indoktriniert?

Aber das muss hier niemanden davon abhalten, Links zu ungelesenen Umfrageergebnissen zu veroeffentlichen und "80% lieben Putin"-Brunftschreie auszustossen.


----------



## Quat (28. November 2017)

Du hast das nicht gelesen, nein falsch, verstanden!
Aber ich geb' dir Gelegenheit!: Von wem ist die Studie?


----------



## JePe (28. November 2017)

Ich kann nicht ganz folgen? Was hat das Impressum des Herausgebers mit dem zu tun, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2017)

Quat schrieb:


> Schon beachtlich, wer diese Studie verfasst hat. Von denen hätte ich egentlich das Gegenteil erwartet.



Wieso?
Es war eine Umfrage unter 2000 Menschen die in Sewastopol geblieben sind. (Entgegen der Behauptungen von Telepolis handelt es sich *nicht* um eine repräsentative Untersuchung der Krim) Einem Gebiet also, in dem nicht zuletzt dank der jahrzehntelangen Marinestationierung schon vor der Annexion zu 80% ethnische Russen lebten. Untersuchungen nach der Annexion gibt es nicht, aber es ist anzunehmen dass im Zuge der Fluchtbewegungen der Anteil von Ukrainern deutlich gefallen ist. Da sind 84 Prozent Anteil von Leuten, die wieder wie 2014 stimmen würden, echt wenig. Denn die paar Ukrainer, die überhaupt gefragt wurden, bleiben ja auch bei ihrem "Nein".

Interessant übrigens, wieso Telepolis verbreitet, 80% würden sich als russische Bürger fühlen. Hier mal die Originalaussage vom ZOIS: 

"Auf die Frage, was für sie zu Hause bedeute, wählten 62,7 Prozent den konkreten Wohnort und 27,3 Prozent die Krim, Russland oder die Ukraine dagegen nur 5,8 Prozent bzw. 0,9 Prozent. "
Stimmungsbild von der Krim |  Pressemitteilungen |  Presse | Home

Aus 6% werden bei Telepolis also 80%...
"Lügenpresse"?


----------



## Quat (28. November 2017)

Das ZOIS gehört zur Propagenda-Maschine der Bundesregierung!
Und wie die über die Ukraine berichten, dürfte außer Zweifel stehen.
Und genau das ist auch der eigentliche Tenor dieses Artikels!


----------



## JePe (30. November 2017)

Quat schrieb:


> Schon beachtlich, wer diese Studie verfasst hat. Von denen hätte ich egentlich das Gegenteil erwartet.





Quat schrieb:


> Das ZOIS gehört zur Propagenda-Maschine der Bundesregierung!



Is it me oder passen diese beiden Aussagen nicht so recht zueinander ... ? Ist die Studie fuer Dich nun wertlos oder hast Du von der "Propaganda-Maschine der Bundesregierung" Lobgesaenge auf die russischen Wohltaten auf der Krim erwartet?

Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen.


----------



## xNeo92x (30. November 2017)

Warum Journalisten und Andersdenkende in der Ukraine Angst haben | Telepolis


----------



## Quat (30. November 2017)

Ja natürlich ist diese Studie wertlos! Nicht zuletzt aus den Gründen die du, wie der Artikel selbst auch, schon angeführt hast.
Auch ruyven's Argumente sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Aber all das steht eigentlich auch im Artikel. Zumindest hab ich das so mitgenommen, hab ihn nur gelesen, nicht studiert. Kann aber sein, dass ich, so wie du, nur selektiv gelesen habe.

Edit:
Ich könnte allerdings jeden auf der Krim lebenden, ob nun russisch, tatarisch, ukrainisch, was auch immer, verstehen wenn er mit den machthabenden ukrainischen Faschisten nicht's zu tun haben will!
Über eine russische Manipultaion auf der Krim streiten ist in meinen Augen obsolet.


----------



## acc (9. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant übrigens, wieso Telepolis verbreitet, 80% würden sich als russische Bürger fühlen. Hier mal die Originalaussage vom ZOIS:



interessant ist nur, wie du tp eine falschaussage andichten willst und dabei zu trollmethoden greifst. 
wenn du dir mal das ausführlichere englische pdf zur gemüte führst, wirst du auf folgende aussage stossen "Asked about their citizenship today, the vast majority of 80 percent confirmedthat they are Russian citizens." ist tp jetzt immer noch "lügenpresse" für dich?


----------



## JePe (9. Dezember 2017)

... wobei ich es eher als "trollig" bezeichnen wuerde, einen einzelnen, weltbildkompatiblen Satz zu zitieren - aber den darauffolgenden, fuer eine Einordnung mir nicht unwichtig scheinenden, diskret unter den Teppich zu kehren:

_Asked about their citizenship today, the vast majority of 80 percent confirmed that they are Russian citizens. *Russian citizenship was conferred automatically on all Crimean residents in 2014.*_

Der Headliner von TP suggeriert hier, dass 4 von 5 Krimbewohnern happy waeren, endlich die russische Staatsbuergerschaft zu besitzen - faktisch haben sie die aber automatisch erhalten. Das scheint mir allemal erwaehnenswert. Auf die Frage _Which of the following constitutes ‘home’ for you?_ antworteten dann auch 62,7% mit _The place where I live_, weitere 27,3% mit _Crimea_ und ganze 5,8 mit _Russia_.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2017)

Exakt. Die Forscher haben einmal gefragt, als was die Leute sich fühlen und was für einen Pass sie haben. Die Antwort: Zwar haben 80% einen russischen Pass, aber nur 6% fühlen sich als Russen. Headline von Telepolis: "80% sehen sich als Russen".
Wer trollt hier wen?


----------



## acc (9. Dezember 2017)

da jeder krimbewohner automatisch russischer staatsbürger wurde, ist die frage ganz klar zu verstehen, wer sich als russischer staatsbürger fühlt, ansonsten wäre nämlich was bei knapp unter 100% herausgekommen.. was ihr da noch für zahlen anführt. spielt für diese frage überhaupt keine rolle. da gehts nämlich darum, was man als heimat ansieht. ähnliche zahlen zu der frage (besonders zur ersten antwort) wird man wohl in jedem land erhalten.  das ist ein zusammenhang zwischen dne beiden fragen vorhanden wie suggeriert.
apropos, wieso findest du es eigentlich die berichtigung eines vorwurfs trollig und nicht die vorsätzliche falschbehauptung (ich glaube nicht, das unser herr moderator das 2. pdf nicht gesehen hat), um die quelle absichtlich zu diskreditieren?


----------



## acc (9. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exakt. Die Forscher haben einmal gefragt, als was die Leute sich fühlen und was für einen Pass sie haben. Die Antwort: Zwar haben 80% einen russischen Pass, aber nur 6% fühlen sich als Russen. Headline von Telepolis: "80% sehen sich als Russen".
> Wer trollt hier wen?



du trollst hier, weil du die zusammenhänge absichtlich falsch darstellst. fakt ist, die 80% von tp tauschen  entgegen deiner behauptung in der studie auf und sind kontext bezogen korrekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich stelle etwas "absichtlich falsch dar", in dem ich 1:1 zitiere?? Starker Tobak.


----------



## JePe (10. Dezember 2017)

acc schrieb:


> da jeder krimbewohner automatisch russischer staatsbürger wurde, ist die frage ganz klar zu verstehen, wer sich als russischer staatsbürger fühlt(...)



Zitierst Du bitte die Stelle, wo gefragt wurde, als was fuer ein Staatsbuerger man sich _fuehlt_? Ich habe derlei nicht finden koennen. Und da man die russische Staatsbuergerschaft ablehnen konnte, ist die Frage nach der faktischen Staatsbuergerschaft durchaus von Relevanz und eben nicht automatisch mit "100%" zu beantworten.

Wenn Du Putin knorke findest, verstehe ich das nicht, aber ist das fuer mich O.K. Was ich nicht akzeptiere ist der Versuch, mit einer pseudowissenschaftlichen Argumentation die Heim-in-die-Foederation-Holung der Krim postmortal als Erfuellung eines frei von der Furcht vor Repressionen formulierten Wunsch der Bevoelkerung zu legitimieren.


----------



## Quat (10. Dezember 2017)

Also mal ehrlich, könnt ihr mal wieder auf den Boden kommen?
Ihr diskutiert über den Inhalt einer "staatlichen" statistischen Erhebenung, deren Zweck ganz klar eben nicht eine Darstellung von Meinungen, Auffassungen oder was auch immer ist. Eher unterstelle ich diesen; Wie nennt ihr sie, "Wissenschaftler", im Ernst? durch Frage-Antwort-Spielchen eine Meinung herzukolportieren.
Es ist doch obselet, darüber zu diskutieren ob einige Inhalte dieses Pamphlets, auch richtig sein könnten!
Wann fangt ihr an, darüber zu streiten, wie man auf Jules Vernes Insel kommt!


----------



## Profitroll (10. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Exakt. Die Forscher haben einmal gefragt, als was die Leute sich fühlen und was für einen Pass sie haben. Die Antwort: Zwar haben 80% einen russischen Pass, aber nur 6% fühlen sich als Russen. Headline von Telepolis: "80% sehen sich als Russen".
> Wer trollt hier wen?


Es kam sogar im Ersten, die vor Ort waren und bestätigt haben, daß sich die große Mehrheit als Russen fühlt.
Diese Grafik zeigt den Anteil der Russen in 2001:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f0/Russians2001Crimea.PNG


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Januar 2018)

Bereitet Kiew einen Krieg gegen die "Volksrepubliken" vor? | Telepolis


----------



## RtZk (26. Januar 2018)

Und wie wollen sie mit einer unglaublich veralteten Armee diese Gebiete erobern?


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und wie wollen sie mit einer unglaublich veralteten Armee diese Gebiete erobern?



Wahrscheinlich durchs Ausbluten. Das ist die selbe Taktik wie bisher, nur dass sie jetzt scheinbar komplett auf das Minsker Abkommen scheißen.

Die Separatisten haben ja nur das, was sie von den ukr. Hohlbirnen erbeuten konnten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übersetzung:
Reflexvisier falsch herum
Fehlende Mündungsbremse (normalerweise als Standard drauf)
Haltegurt am Ladestock befestigt
Außerdem ganz klar amerikanischer Helm sowie Kleidung und amerikanische Schulterstütze sowie Vordergriff.


----------



## RtZk (26. Januar 2018)

Naja die Separatisten werden ja von den Russen mit älterem Zeug beliefert, also haben sie oft Mals wohl ein wenig besseres Zeug als die Ukrainische Armee, sollten russische Soldaten selbst kämpfen ist es ja ohnehin klar, dass diese besser ausgerüstet und ausgebildet sind.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja die Separatisten werden ja von den Russen mit älterem Zeug beliefert, also haben sie oft Mals wohl ein wenig besseres Zeug als die Ukrainische Armee, sollten russische Soldaten selbst kämpfen ist es ja ohnehin klar, dass diese besser ausgerüstet und ausgebildet sind.



So viel ich weiß bekommen die nur Kleidung und Verpflegung, aber keine Waffen oder Muniton.
Wären es tatsächlich russische Soldaten mit offizieller Ausstattung und Russland würde sich einmischen, dann wäre dieser ganze Zirkus innerhalb weniger Tage vorbei und Kiew längst eingenommen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2018)

Russland ist gar nicht daran interessiert, Kiew zu erobern.
Die sind daran interessiert, das Land instabil zu halten.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Russland ist gar nicht daran interessiert, Kiew zu erobern.
> Die sind daran interessiert, das Land instabil zu halten.



Ist ja auch wesentlich schlauer als erobern.
Eine instabile Ukraine hat für die NATO und EU wenig wert, eine von Russland eroberte Ukraine würde nur dafür sorgen das man die Probleme dort selbst zumindest irgendwie "verringern" müsste um sie halbwegs stabil / unter Kontrolle zu halten, sowas kostet Geld und das in der Regel nicht wenig, wie ja schon die anektierte Krim zeigt.

Leidtragende dieser Politik sind zwar am Ende die einfachen Bürger der Ukraine aber hey, so ist geostrategische Politik nunmal, war seit dem kalten Krieg auf beiden Seiten (USA und Russland / UDSSR) nicht anders.
Die Interessen der "Großmächte" wiegen halt mehr als die ihrer "Opfer".


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leidtragende dieser Politik sind zwar am Ende die einfachen Bürger der Ukraine aber hey, so ist geostrategische Politik nunmal, war seit dem kalten Krieg auf beiden Seiten (USA und Russland / UDSSR) nicht anders.
> Die Interessen der "Großmächte" wiegen halt mehr als die ihrer "Opfer".



Also, ich hatte immer gedacht, dass es nur um das Wohl der Menschen geht. 
Wurde ich also getäuscht? 
Verdammt.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte immer gedacht, dass es nur um das Wohl der Menschen geht.
> Wurde ich also getäuscht?
> Verdammt.



America First! America First! 

Bzw. da es passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trump Rede von Erl | Politik Cartoon | TOONPOOL


----------



## xNeo92x (29. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist ja auch wesentlich schlauer als erobern.
> Eine instabile Ukraine hat für die NATO und EU wenig wert, eine von Russland eroberte Ukraine würde nur dafür sorgen das man die Probleme dort selbst zumindest irgendwie "verringern" müsste um sie halbwegs stabil / unter Kontrolle zu halten, sowas kostet Geld und das in der Regel nicht wenig, wie ja schon die anektierte Krim zeigt.
> 
> Leidtragende dieser Politik sind zwar am Ende die einfachen Bürger der Ukraine aber hey, so ist geostrategische Politik nunmal, war seit dem kalten Krieg auf beiden Seiten (USA und Russland / UDSSR) nicht anders.
> Die Interessen der "Großmächte" wiegen halt mehr als die ihrer "Opfer".



Die Ukraine extra instabil zu halten bringt Russland gar nichts. Genauso wenig das Erobern. Ich meinte es einfach im übertriebenen Sinne, dass es nicht so elendig lange dauern würde mit den momentan umkämpften Gebieten.
Was Russland will ist eine gemeinsame Wirtschaft. So wie früher halt.

Und ja die Krim kostet Russland Geld, aber dafür blüht dort jetzt das Leben wieder auf. Die Infrastruktur hat sich deutlich gebessert und den Tourismus stark angekurbelt. Dadurch kommt das Geld irgendwann zurück. Man muss halt erst sähen bevor man ernten kann.

Und ja, leidtragende sind immer die Bürger. Es wird in Russland nichts bzw wenig an der Infrastruktur gemacht, weil viel in den militärischen Teil für die Verteidigung investiert wird. Wäre da nicht die andere Großmacht USA, müsste man auch nicht so viel investieren. Die USA investiert zwar auch und hat trotzdem eine bessere Infrastruktur, aber auch nur weil sie die halbe Welt mit ihren Kriegen plündern.
Und wenn Russland nicht in die Verteidigung investieren würde, dann würden die USA ihr nächstes Afghanistan, Korea etc Ding abziehen.


----------



## RtZk (29. Januar 2018)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß bekommen die nur Kleidung und Verpflegung, aber keine Waffen oder Muniton.
> Wären es tatsächlich russische Soldaten mit offizieller Ausstattung und Russland würde sich einmischen, dann wäre dieser ganze Zirkus innerhalb weniger Tage vorbei und Kiew längst eingenommen.



Das die Russen das auch mit Soldaten bzw. offiziell Söldnern unterstützt wird ist der einzige Grund, dass die Separatisten sich überhaupt halten können.
Aber natürlich, wenn Russland wollte, könnte es problemlos die Ukraine als Ganzes besetzen, nur hätte das katastrophale wirtschaftliche Folgen für Russland, die Ukraine zu destabilisieren ist deutlich klüger.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die Ukraine extra instabil zu halten bringt Russland gar nichts. Genauso wenig das Erobern. Ich meinte es einfach im übertriebenen Sinne, dass es nicht so elendig lange dauern würde mit den momentan umkämpften Gebieten.
> Was Russland will ist eine gemeinsame Wirtschaft. So wie früher halt.
> 
> Und ja die Krim kostet Russland Geld, aber dafür blüht dort jetzt das Leben wieder auf. Die Infrastruktur hat sich deutlich gebessert und den Tourismus stark angekurbelt. Dadurch kommt das Geld irgendwann zurück. Man muss halt erst sähen bevor man ernten kann.
> ...



Die Krim hat einen enormen strategischen Wert und die Kosten für sie ist Russland dementsprechend auch bereit zu zahlen. 
Russland würde die USA sicher nicht daran hindern in irgendein Land, dass außerhalb ihrer Einflusssphäre ist einzumaschieren. 
In Korea kann die USA nicht einmaschieren, da sonst China eingreifen würde, nicht aber Russland. 
Die Ukraine instabil zu halten sorgt schlicht dafür, dass die NATO bzw. EU sich nicht weiter an der Grenze Russlands ausbreiten kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2018)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Die USA investiert zwar auch und hat trotzdem eine bessere Infrastruktur, aber auch nur weil sie die halbe Welt mit ihren Kriegen plündern.
> Und wenn Russland nicht in die Verteidigung investieren würde, dann würden die USA ihr nächstes Afghanistan, Korea etc Ding abziehen.



Na ja, die USA haben jetzt nicht wirklich eine gute Infrastruktur. Das Stromnetz ist marode. Die Bildungseinrichtungen schlecht. Das Gesundheitssystem unzureichend.
Die USA sollten lieber mal die Hälfte ihre Militärhaushaltes in die Infrastruktur stecken. Das würde deutlich mehr helfen.

Ich weiß aber nicht, was Trump so abziehen will. Der Typ ist schlicht unberechenbar. Er schachert der Rüstungsindustrie gewaltige Aufträge zu, daher kann man sich denken, wer da die Fäden zieht, aber eine Intervention in irgendein Land kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen -- wenn man mal von Korea absieht, aber das ist eh nur Luftpumpen zweier Psychopathen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die USA haben jetzt nicht wirklich eine gute Infrastruktur. Das Stromnetz ist marode. Die Bildungseinrichtungen schlecht. Das Gesundheitssystem unzureichend.
> Die USA sollten lieber mal die Hälfte ihre Militärhaushaltes in die Infrastruktur stecken. Das würde deutlich mehr helfen.



Das ist nur für den Normalamerikaner ein Problem. Wer in den USA Geld hat / Reich ist wohnt in Gegenden wo das Stromnetzt in Ordnung ist, schickt seine Kinder auf Privatschulen und zum studieren ins Ausland und hat auch das nötige Kleingeld um sich das US-amerikanische Gesundheitssystem auf einem Standard leisten zu können der nicht schlechter als anderswo ist.

Der einzige der von sowas als erstrebenswert träumen kann sind halt neoliberale Klapsköpfe. 
Die lieben es ja zu einer winzigen durch ihr Geld priviligierten Oberschicht zu gehören, die über den Rest herrschen darf und selbstgefällig ein paar winzige Brotkrummen verteilt.


----------



## RtZk (29. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist nur für den Normalamerikaner ein Problem. Wer in den USA Geld hat / Reich ist wohnt in Gegenden wo das Stromnetzt in Ordnung ist, schickt seine Kinder auf Privatschulen und zum studieren ins Ausland und hat auch das nötige Kleingeld um sich das US-amerikanische Gesundheitssystem auf einem Standard leisten zu können der nicht schlechter als anderswo ist.
> 
> Der einzige der von sowas als erstrebenswert träumen kann sind halt neoliberale Klapsköpfe.
> Die lieben es ja zu einer winzigen durch ihr Geld priviligierten Oberschicht zu gehören, die über den Rest herrschen darf und selbstgefällig ein paar winzige Brotkrummen verteilt.



Dir ist bewusst, dass in den USA die besten Universitäten der Welt stehen, weshalb sollten Reiche dann ihre Kinder zum Studieren ins Ausland schicken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2018)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß bekommen die nur Kleidung und Verpflegung, aber keine Waffen oder Muniton.



Die Separatisten verbrauchen Waffen und Munition (und Treibstoff) in erheblichem Umfange und es gibt genau zwei Wege, diese ins Land zu schaffen: Aus der restlichen Ukraine (lol) oder aus Russland. Ob der russische Staat die Waffen offiziell liefert, oder ob er private Waffenhändler gewähren lässt (die i.d.R. ausgemustertetes Material der russischen Armee anbieten dürften) und parallel alles andere liefert, so dass die Separatisten ihre beschränkten Finanzmittel vollständig für den Waffeneinkauf bei russischen Quellen nutzen können, macht dann auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr: Die Separatisten kämpfen mit dem, was Russland aus dem aktiven Dienst zurückgezogen hat. Und sie machen das mit Unterstützung der russischen Regierung.




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Krim hat einen enormen strategischen Wert und die Kosten für sie ist Russland dementsprechend auch bereit zu zahlen.



Strategisch ist die Krim wenig wert. In beide Richtungen schlecht an das Festland angebunden liegt sie abseits aller Wege von Landstreitkräften, für die Luftkriegsführung ist sie komplett egal und die Kosten für den Krieg liegen weit über denen für einen Hafenneubau - ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Seestreitkräfte heute nur noch geopolitisch von Bedeutung sind und damit auf der Badewanne von schwarzem Meer wenig zu suchen haben. Schon im zweiten Weltkrieg fanden dort wenig Kampfhandlungen statt und im kalten Krieg fand es, obwohl direktes Grenzgebiet zwischen beiden Blöcken, kaum Beachtung. Landgestützte Luftstreikräfte operieren schlichtweg aus Entfernungen, die größer sind und kümmern sich herzlich wenig darüber, ob sie über Wasser oder über Land anfliegen.

Die einzige Bedeutung der Krim ist daher ideologischer Natur: Sie wird von Putin als Teil Großrusslands erachtet, "Fremdherrschaft" ist ihm daher ein Dorn im Auge. Vergleiche Hitler und Sudetenland. Das war strategisch auch allenfalls als Durchgangsgebiet von Bedeutung und wirtschaftlich komplett egal (die Krim dagegen ein wichtiger Devisenbringer für die Ukraine - für Russland jetzt weniger), "musste" aber trotzdem ins Reich geholt werden.



> Die Ukraine instabil zu halten sorgt schlicht dafür, dass die NATO bzw. EU sich nicht weiter an der Grenze Russlands ausbreiten kann.



Eigentlich ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall: Mit Ausnahme von Lukaschenko gibt es jetzt keinen einzigen Nachbarn Russlands in Europa mehr, der sich nicht nach Schutz durch einen starken Büdnispartner sehnt.


----------



## RtZk (29. Januar 2018)

Du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung davon zu haben, der Marine Stützpunkt ist enorm wichtig und ist der einzige Hafen mit Mittelmeerzugang auf russischem Boden und daher sehr wichtig und war der einzige Grund für das Einverleiben der Krim in Russland.
Irgendwelche Landzugänge spielen da absolut keine Rolle.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung davon zu haben, der Marine Stützpunkt ist enorm wichtig und ist der einzige Hafen mit Mittelmeerzugang auf russischem Boden und daher sehr wichtig und war der einzige Grund für das Einverleiben der Krim in Russland.



Ja... Keine Ahnung, beweist gerade ehr du, wie schon zuvor gelegentlich, ganz deutlich.
Seit wann liegt die Krim bitte im Mittelmeer und seit wann wäre Sewastopol bitte der einzige Russische Hafen den sie als Möglichkeit eines Zugangs zum schwarzen Meer und somit auch Mittelmeer hätten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Russische Küste im schwarzen Meer von mir schwarz makiert)

Wie man sieht, auch ohne Sewastopol hätte man noch Zugang zum schwarzen Meer und auch für den Zugang zum Mittelmeer spielt die Krim absolut keine Rolle, weil man dazu immer noch durch den Bosporus (die Türkei, die zur Nato gehört) fahren muss.
Wen die Türkei also dicht macht sitzt Russland mit seiner Flotte trotzdem im schwarzen Meer fest und kommen nicht ins Mittelmeer, mit oder ohne Krim, völlig egal.

Die Krim hat zwar trotzdem eine gewisse strategische Bedeutung, aber aus völlig anderen Gründen als diesen von dir völlig falsch angebrachten.
Vieleicht führe ich die später noch in einem anderen Post aus.


----------



## RtZk (29. Januar 2018)

Ah dann zeig mir doch den anderen gut ausgebauten Schwarzmeerhafen des russischen Militärs? 
 Die Flotte der Türken ist nicht nennenswert, sie wären niemals in der Lage diese Meerenge gegen Russland zu verschließen.
Und allgemein ist die Kampfkraft der türkischen Streitkräfte jämmerlich, was man momentan in der unglaublich langsamen Offensive in Syrien sieht.

Aber schon interessant, wie du mir keine Ahnung zu haben unterstellst, aber selbst nicht mal richtig lesen kannst, Hafen mit Mittelmeerzugang ungleich Mittelmeerhafen, aber gleichzeitig im Text die Meerenge erwähnst die eben ins Mittelmeer führt  .


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ah dann zeig mir doch den anderen gut ausgebauten Schwarzmeerhafen des russischen Militärs?



Noworossiysk, zum Beispiel, da gibts sogar schon eine Militärbasis, oder Temrjuk wäre auch noch evt eine Möglichkeit, allerdings wohl nicht die erste Wahl im Vergleich zu Noworossiysk. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Die Flotte der Türken ist nicht nennenswert, sie wären niemals in der Lage diese Meerenge gegen Russland zu verschließen.



Und wieder beweist du das du einfach von der Materie null verstehst. Die Türken müssen garnicht auf See gewinnen können, da versenkst du ein paar alte Schiffe, oder verminst die Meerenge um sie zu blockieren und beschießst von Land / Luft aus alles was sich der Meerenge von See aus nähern will.
Da können die Russen eine noch so überlegene Schwarzmeerflotte haben, nützt dir dagegen wenig, wie auch schon die Engländer im Ersten Weltkrieg lernen mussten und die Osmanen gegen die Byzantiner im Mittelalter.



RtZk schrieb:


> Und allgemein ist die Kampfkraft der türkischen Streitkräfte jämmerlich, was man momentan in der unglaublich langsamen Offensive in Syrien sieht.



Hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, vor allem da es im Rahmen des NATO-Bündnisses relativ sekundär ist, also wayne interessiert es.



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber schon interessant, wie du mir keine Ahnung zu haben unterstellst, aber selbst nicht mal richtig lesen kannst.



Tut mir ja leid dich entäuschen zu müssen, aber zum einen warst du der erste der hier angefangen hat zu behaupten das ruyven keine Ahnung hätte, ich hab lediglich darauf hingwiesen das dein Post ehr den Eindruck erweckt als wenn du keine Ahnung hast, was sich jetzt schon zweimal hintereinander alleine in diesem Thread andeutet. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Hafen mit Mittelmeerzugang ungleich Mittelmeerhafen, aber gleichzeitig im Text die Meerenge erwähnst die eben ins Mittelmeer führt  .



Und auch da irrst du dich, Hafen mit Mittelmeerzugang würde bedeuten das man vom Hafen direkt ins Mittelmeer gelangt, gelangst du aber nicht, Sewastopol hat Zugang zum schwarzen Meer und eben keinen Zugang zum Mittelmeer, von Bosporus gelangst du aber ins Mittelmeer, meine Aussage ist also korrekt, deine inkorekt.

Sieht der Duden auch nicht wesentlich anders:


> Zugang: Stelle, Weg, der in einen Raum, Ort hineinführt




Richtiger wäre es gewesen wenn du gesagt hättest das Sewastopol ein Hafen wäre von dem man aus man zum Mittelmeer gelangen kann, weil das schließt nicht aus das man dafür noch durch das schwarze Meer und den Bosporus muss.

Kleiner Unterschied, aber große Wirkung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, auch ohne Sewastopol hätte man noch Zugang zum schwarzen Meer und auch für den Zugang zum Mittelmeer spielt die Krim absolut keine Rolle, weil man dazu immer noch durch den Bosporus (die Türkei, die zur Nato gehört) fahren muss.



Ergänzen könnte man noch, dass genau aus diesen Gründen die russischen Mittelmeeroperationen von Tartus aus versorgt werden - und in der Vergangenheit oft von Einheiten der Nordmeerflotte durchgeführt wurden. Die Russen fahren lieber einmal um ganz Europa rum, als mit den Türken eine Passage abzusprechen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Ah dann zeig mir doch den anderen gut ausgebauten Schwarzmeerhafen des russischen Militärs?



Noworossijsk?
Abgesehen davon war meine Aussage, dass der Krieg gegen die Ukraine teurer ist, als der Neubau eines Hafens. Zum Beispiel in Sotschi legen jetzt schon große Kreuzfahrtschiffe an, da könnte man auch problemlos eine Marinebasis hinstellen. Weitere Küstenorte kommen ebenfalls in Frage, die beiden genannten aber klare Vorteile hinsichtlich der Verkehrsanbindung auf der Landseite.
Eine Anbindung, die Sewastopol übrigens fehlt(e).



> Die Flotte der Türken ist nicht nennenswert, sie wären niemals in der Lage diese Meerenge gegen Russland zu verschließen.



???
Hast du eigentlich irgend eine Ahnung von (See)Krieg? Schiffe sind von Land und erst recht aus der Luft heraus verdammt leicht zu versenken. Seit dem ersten Weltkrieg gab es keine große Seeschlacht mehr, die von Wassereinheiten entschieden wurde. Russland müsste die komplette türkische Luftwaffe und die motorisierten Landstreitkräfte vernichten, ehe sie auch nur eine Chance auf eine ungenehmigte Durchquerung des Bosporus und der Dardannellen hätten (vorausgesetzt, sie finden alle bis dahin gelegten Minen) - und wenn sie das auch nur versuchen, haben sie es im unmittelbaren Anschluss noch mit dem gesammelten NATO-Luftschlagspotential und Beschuss von griechischen Landstellungen zu tun.
Ich will nicht darüber urteilen, ob Russland das schaffen könnte. Aber fest steht, dass sie nirgendwo mehr hinfahren müssten, wenn sie das schaffen würden.

Diese Einschätzung deckt sich übrigens mit der russsichen Position. Der Schwarzmeerflotte ist ein Wurmfortsatz, der noch immer fast ausschließlich mit altem Sowjetschrott arbeitet (der zum Teil von der Ukraine beschlagnahmt wurde). In diesem Jahrtausend kamen ganze 13 Einheiten dazu. Genauer: Zwei Minensucher einer Klasse aus den 60er Jahren, zwei kleine Küsten/Binnengewässerkorvetten, sechs nicht-strategische Diesel-elektrische U-Boote (ausschließlich Torpedos und kleine, aus Torpedorohren startfähige Marschflugkörper) und drei mittelgroße Fregatten, ebenfalls primär für die bekämpfung von Schiffszielen ausgerüstet (auch wenn eine Marschflugkörper gegen den IS gestartet hat). Oder anders gesagt: Russland hält eine kleine Flotte aktiv, die vor allem auf die Verteidigung der eigenen Küste gegen fremde Schiffe ausgelegt ist. Mit den U-Booten könnten sie auch Küstenaktivitäten anderer Anreiner stören, sich durch den Bosporus zu schleichen wäre aber schon extrem riskant. Was nicht gibt in der Schwarzmeerflotte: Große Transportkapazitäten, Möglichkeiten zur Landangriffen (abseits von Unterstützungsfeuer nach Erlangung der Lufthohheit und Sicherung der Küste) oder Einheiten, die Luftunterstützung bereitstellen könnten.


----------



## RtZk (30. Januar 2018)

Also könnte Russland die Schwarzmeerflotte in Noworossijsk sofort stationieren? Eher nicht. 

Es gibt immer noch Raketenabwehrsysteme und Luftabwehrsysteme und die Schwarzmeerflotte wird modernisiert, also ist es wohl kaum die russische Position, dass diese unnötig ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Januar 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit dem ersten Weltkrieg gab es keine große Seeschlacht mehr, die von Wassereinheiten entschieden wurde.



Da gäbe es jetzt von mir nur zwei Fragen.

A) Zählst du Flugzeugträger zu Wassereinheiten?
B) Ab wann ist eine Seeschlacht groß?

Sonst würden mir nämlich einige Schlachten im Pazifikkrieg einfallen, die durchaus von Wassereinheiten entschieden wurden. Abgesehen davon, dein Beitrag bezüglich der Meerenge in den Dardanellen ist natürlich absolut zutreffend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2018)

Groß: Sobald ihr Ausgang ernsthafte Auswirkungen auf das Heimatland zumindest einer der beiden Seiten hat. Das heißt die Schlachten im Rahmen der kontinentalen Blockade gegen Napoleon waren groß, die Schlachten zwischen einer Hand voll Schiffe in Koloniegebieten am Arsch der Welt in späteren Kriegen waren wurscht, weswegen ich sie von meiner obigen Aussage ausgeklammert habe. (Wobei mir aus dem letzten halben Jahrhundert aber ohnehin kein weiteres Beispiel dieser Art bekannt wäre.)

Flugzeugträger sind (mit Ausnahme von Akron und Macon  ) Wassereinheiten.
Die darauf stationierten Flugzeuge aber nicht. Letztere haben in der Tat eine große Rolle im Pazifikkrieg gespielt, wo es mangels Land einen großen Mangel an Flugplätzen gab. In den Anfangstagen des zweiten Weltkriegs gab es das auch noch eingeschränkt über dem Atlantik, aber 43 selbst dort nicht mehr. Das Schwarze Meer ist nur ein Bruchteil so groß und die Flugzeugtechnik hat sich seitdem noch einmal deutlich weiterentwickelt. Alles, was im Pazifikkrieg von Trägerflugzeugen erreicht wurde, würden in einem Schwarz-Meer-Krieg heute landgestützte Flugzeuge übernehmen können. Und das besser als ihre STOL-gezwungenen Trägerkollegen. Die nimmt man heute nur noch, wenn man fernab von Landbasen agieren muss oder (wie zahlreiche andere Wassereinheiten) zur Unterstützung in einer Gegend, in der man bereits die absolute Lufthohheit hat. (Siehe US-Trägereinsätze gegen Afghanistan, gegen den Irak und gegen Lybien. Aber nicht gegen Syrien.) Genau aus diesem Grund verzichtet Russland (und zuvor die Sowjetunion) übrigens auf eine eigene Trägerflotte. Wenn potentielle Bedrohungen primär in Reichweite des eigenen Territoriums liegen, sind investitionen in die landgestützen Luftstreitkräfte einfach die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2018)

Abgesehen davon kostet ein Flugzeugträgerverband auch einen Haufen Geld Unterhalt pro Monat. Denn ein Flugzeugträger reicht ja nicht, du brauchst diverse Versorgungsschiffe und alles.
Wenn ich nicht irre, hat ein FLugzeugträger der Nimitz Klasse rund 5000 Besatzungsmitglieder. Was die alleine pro Tag essen.
Dann was die Flugzeuge an Treibstoff brauchen. Da muss sowieso immer ein Tanker mitfahren.


----------



## RtZk (30. Januar 2018)

Sie hätten schon gerne einen richtigen Flugzeugträger, Pläne gibt es dafür (Russlands Marine wird sechs neue Flugzeugtrager bekommen - Verteidigungspolitiker - Sputnik Deutschland ), aber Russland hat, genauso wie die Sowjetunion (bis auf die klapprigen Dinger die heute noch rumfahren) damals, schlicht kein Geld um welche zu bauen und die Dinger sind abnormal teuer.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2018)

Ja, Flugzeugträger sind unfassbar teuer. Die neue Gerald Ford Klasse soll um 15 Milliarden Dollar pro Schiff kosten.


----------



## RtZk (30. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Flugzeugträger sind unfassbar teuer. Die neue Gerald Ford Klasse soll um 15 Milliarden Dollar pro Schiff kosten.



Für die Amis ist das kein Problem, deren Militärhaushalt ist fast doppelt so hoch wie unser Gesamthaushalt.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. Januar 2018)

Nicht direkt Ukraine, aber USA/ Russland:
Veroffentlichung der Trump-Regierung : US-Liste verargert Russland | tagesschau.de

Laut dieser US Liste ist die ganze Riege russischer Politiker Feinde der USA!
Ich sag ja die Amis basteln sich wieder was zusammen was sehr unschön enden könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sie hätten schon gerne einen richtigen Flugzeugträger, Pläne gibt es dafür (Russlands Marine wird sechs neue Flugzeugtrager bekommen - Verteidigungspolitiker - Sputnik Deutschland ), aber Russland hat, genauso wie die Sowjetunion (bis auf die klapprigen Dinger die heute noch rumfahren) damals, schlicht kein Geld um welche zu bauen und die Dinger sind abnormal teuer.



Der reine Bau von Flugzeugträgern selbst ist nich extrem teuer. Teuer ist  vor allem der Unterhalt eines Trägers, weil du Begleitschiffe brauchst um einen Träger besonders gegen U-Boote abzusichern, weil du Piloten ausbilden musst die speziell geschult sind von einem Träger aus zu operieren, weil du die regelmäßige Versorgung sicherstellen musst, du brauchst also extra Versorgungsschiffe, weil du angepasste Flugzeuge brauchst die vom Träger aus operieren können und natürlich last but not least die regelmäßige Modernisierung eines Trägers und besonders der Flugzeuge auf ihm während der Dienstzeit. 

Nur mal so am Rande, ein einziger US-Flugzeugträger der Nimitz-Klasse kostet konservativ gerechnet in 50 Jahren Dienstzeit insgesamt etwa 22 Mrd. Dollar, nur der Flugzeugträger, wobei die reine Anschaffung etwa 6,3 Mrd. Dollar ausmacht (inkl. Flugzeuge, ect):



> Nach defensiven Rechnungen kostet jeder Träger der Nimitz-Klasse den  amerikanischen Steuerzahler für Bau, Unterhalt, Modernisierung gut 22  Milliarden Dollar – bei einer angenommenen Dienstzeit von 50 Jahren.  Darin sind die Kosten für die Kreuzer, Zerstörer und U-Boote, die jede  dieser schwimmenden Festungen begleiten, noch nicht enthalten.
> 
> Kostenubersicht der Nimitz-Klasse - Aircraft Carriers Info



Nur mal zum Vergleich, eine US-Fregatte der Zumwalt Klasse (2016) ist mit etwa 4,4 Mrd. Dollar Anschaffungskosten pro Schiff nicht so wesentlich günstiger als ein Flugzeugträger der Nimitz-Klasse, bzw. in etwa so teuer wie der 1994 in Dienst gestellte deutlich kleinere französische Flugzeugträger Charles de Gaule mit etwa 5 Mrd. Dollar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann was die Flugzeuge an Treibstoff brauchen. Da muss sowieso immer ein Tanker mitfahren.



Flugzeugträger führen den Treibstoff für die Flugzeuge selbser mit, da sie ja in der Regel Nuklear betrieben werden benötigen sie keinen eigenen Treibstoff. Entsprechend fährt da nicht permanent ein Tanker mit anbei.


----------



## RtZk (30. Januar 2018)

Der neue ist da bedeutend teurer "Anfangs hatte die US-Marine berechnet, dass CVN-78 für etwas mehr als sieben Milliarden US-Dollar gebaut werden könne. 2015 ging das Congressional Budget Office von 10,4 Milliarden Dollar pro Schiff aus. Am Ende wurde es mit 13 Milliarden US-Dollar Bau- und mehr als 36 Milliarden Dollar Forschungskosten das teuerste Schiff der Weltgeschichte." 
Wobei es gegen die Gesamtkosten der F35 wirklich wenig ist


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der neue ist da bedeutend teurer "Anfangs hatte die US-Marine berechnet, dass CVN-78 für etwas mehr als sieben Milliarden US-Dollar gebaut werden könne. 2015 ging das Congressional Budget Office von 10,4 Milliarden Dollar pro Schiff aus. Am Ende wurde es mit 13 Milliarden US-Dollar Bau- und mehr als 36 Milliarden Dollar Forschungskosten das teuerste Schiff der Weltgeschichte."
> Wobei es gegen die Gesamtkosten der F35 wirklich wenig ist



Keine Ahnung wo du deine Zahlen her hast, aber mir ist nur bekannt das der Kongress zwischen 1997 und 2013 (Stapplelauf) 22,4 Mrd. Dollar für Bau und Entwicklung der Gerald R. Ford-Klasse eingeplant hatte.


----------



## RtZk (30. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du deine Zahlen her hast, aber mir ist nur bekannt das der Kongress zwischen 1997 und 2013 (Stapplelauf) 22,4 Mrd. Dollar für Bau und Entwicklung der Gerald R. Ford-Klasse eingeplant hatte.



Gerald-R.-Ford-Klasse – Wikipedia hier her.
Hier gibt es ähnliche Zahlen, wenn auch nicht die exakt gleichen USS Gerald Ford: Ein Kriegsschiff fur 13 Milliarden Dollar | tagesschau.de
Die Kosten haben die geplanten Kosten übrigens deutlich überstiegen, so wie immer halt


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2018)

Um mal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, Uli "ich war völlig zu unrecht im Knast" Hoeneß hat jüngst seine Meinung zur Ukraine / Krim kundgetan:

Uli Hoeness: Nicht nur die Russen waren schuld am Krim-Krieg | WEB.DE


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Man kann von Hornes halten was man will, aber in dieser Sache hat der Mann zu 100% Recht. 
Aber unseren falschen Freunden aus Übersee dürften solche Worte nicht schmecken, die Arbeiten weiter an der ganz großen Konfrontation mit Russland und die Ukraine ist die Eintrittskarte dafür.
Und klar wird Kiev einen Angriff gegen die Regionen im Osten starten, werden ja nun auch ordentlich mit Waffen von den USA ausgerüstet, klappt alles wunderbar, die Lage dort noch weiter zum Eskalieren zu bringen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Flugzeugträger führen den Treibstoff für die Flugzeuge selbser mit, da sie ja in der Regel Nuklear betrieben werden benötigen sie keinen eigenen Treibstoff. Entsprechend fährt da nicht permanent ein Tanker mit anbei.



Natürlich tut er das. Was denkst du denn, verbrauchen die Flugzeuge so pro Tag?
Gab mal eine sehr schöne Doku auf ZDF Info zu dem Thema. Sehr informativ.
Der Flugzeugträger muss alle 3 Tage neu versorgt werden. Ohne seine Begleitschiffe wäre das Teil komplett nutzlos.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich tut er das. Was denkst du denn, verbrauchen die Flugzeuge so pro Tag?
> Gab mal eine sehr schöne Doku auf ZDF Info zu dem Thema. Sehr informativ.



Ein erhöhter Versorgungsanspruch tritt aber nur im Falle einer länger am Stück anhaltenden militärischen Aktion und starker Beanspruchung der Mittel ein (also wenn über Tage und Wochen täglich hunderte Einsätze geflogen werden), wie z.B. beim Vietnamkrieg, Operation Dessert Storm, oder dem Afghanistankrieg, ansonsten kommen Flugzeugträger deutlich länger als 3 Tage mit ihren Vorräten aus (etwa 1 1/2 bis 2 Wochen im Regelfall, bei Eingrenzung des Flugbetriebs zu Trainingszwecken auch ausweitbar auf etwa 2 1/2 bis 3 Wochen).
Alles andere würde auch schon alleine aus militärischen Überlegungen keinen Sinn machen, da du ansonsten nur die Versorgung der Flugzeugträger mit Nachschub durch die Versorgungsschiffe im Kriegsfall kappen müsstest und nach 3 Tagen auf diese Weise einen großen Teil der amerikanischen Seestreitkrägte komplett lahmgelegt hättest.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Flugzeugträger muss alle 3 Tage neu versorgt werden. Ohne seine Begleitschiffe wäre das Teil komplett nutzlos.



Du meinst Versorgungsschiffe?
Auch ohne Begleitschiffe (womit in der Regel die Schiffe gemeint sind die den Träger abschirmen und schützen sollen) ist ein Träger nicht komplett nutzlos, aber extrem verwundbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Nicht direkt Ukraine, aber USA/ Russland:
> Veroffentlichung der Trump-Regierung : US-Liste verargert Russland | tagesschau.de
> 
> Laut dieser US Liste ist die ganze Riege russischer Politiker Feinde der USA!
> Ich sag ja die Amis basteln sich wieder was zusammen was sehr unschön enden könnte.



Was es gibt da denn deiner Meinung nach zu basteln und was ist daran erstaunlich? Du vertrittst hier doch regelmäßig die Meinung, dass Russland gegen die Ukraine in den Krieg gezogen ist, weil sie extentieller Bedrohung durch die USA ausgesetzt sind. Wir werden uns zwar nie über den Wahrheits- oder auch nur Logikgehalt dieser Behauptung einig werden, aber wenn der Konflikt zwischen USA und Russland deiner Meinung nach so arg ist, dass er Kriege auf russischer Seite rechtfertigt, sind dann ein paar Sanktiönchen gegen die russische Führungsspitze nicht erst recht eine naheliegende Folge?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der reine Bau von Flugzeugträgern selbst ist nich extrem teuer. Teuer ist  vor allem der Unterhalt eines Trägers, weil du Begleitschiffe brauchst um einen Träger besonders gegen U-Boote abzusichern, weil du Piloten ausbilden musst die speziell geschult sind von einem Träger aus zu operieren, weil du die regelmäßige Versorgung sicherstellen musst, du brauchst also extra Versorgungsschiffe, weil du angepasste Flugzeuge brauchst die vom Träger aus operieren können und natürlich last but not least die regelmäßige Modernisierung eines Trägers und besonders der Flugzeuge auf ihm während der Dienstzeit.



Und nicht vergessen: All das braucht man Arsch der Welt. Für die USA mit direktem Zugang zu den beiden größten Ozeanen der Welt bis in subtropische Breiten und mit einem globalen Netz an Stützpunkten mit de facto voller Territorialgewalt ist das noch machbar. Aber Russland müsste ein Trägerkampftruppe im Zweifelsfall über 20000 km Seeweg versorgen. Da bräuchte man Versorger für die Versorger der Versorger - und jeweils noch eine Absicherung derselben. Sonst wären Träger nichts weiter als ein teurer Flugplatz an der russischen Küste.



> Nur mal zum Vergleich, eine US-Fregatte der Zumwalt Klasse (2016) ist mit etwa 4,4 Mrd. Dollar Anschaffungskosten pro Schiff nicht so wesentlich günstiger als ein Flugzeugträger der Nimitz-Klasse, bzw. in etwa so teuer wie der 1994 in Dienst gestellte deutlich kleinere französische Flugzeugträger Charles de Gaule mit etwa 5 Mrd. Dollar.



Zuwalt als Referenz für Schiffspreise zu nehmen ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Bauzeit von Flughäfen am BER festzumachen...
Bei internationalen Vergleichen sollte man außerdem nie vergessen, dass amerikanische Rüstungsprogramme zu >50% Wirtschaftssubventionen sind. Die US-Militärausgaben sind nicht nur wegen der etwas größeren Streitkräfte (und deren arg hohen Einsatzfrequenz...) so astronomisch und auch nicht weil US-Militärtechnik so gnadenlos überlegen wäre, sondern weil die US-Regierung ganz bewusst extreme Preise in Kauf nimmt, solange das Geld an US-Unternehmen fließt (die ja aufgrund z.B. des ganz anderen Kostenniveaus ohnehin schon deutlich teurer an den Start gehen, als z.B. russische Unternehmen). Da kann man locker Faktor 2 bis 4 gegenüber russischen Preisen rechnen. (z.T. deutlich mehr, extremes Beispiel strategische U-Raketenträger: Columbia-Klasse für 16 Tridents ca. 5-6,5 Milliarden Dollar, Borei-KIasse für 16-20 Bulava ca. 0,4-0,5 Milliarden Dollar. Beide haben beinahe die exakt gleiche Länge und Durchmesser, wobei die angegebene Tonnage für Borei sogar ein gutes Stück höher ist.)



> Flugzeugträger führen den Treibstoff für die Flugzeuge selbser mit, da sie ja in der Regel Nuklear betrieben werden benötigen sie keinen eigenen Treibstoff. Entsprechend fährt da nicht permanent ein Tanker mit anbei.



Die USA tanken meinem Wissen nach zwei bis dreimal pro Woche nach und die Onboardreserven würden auch nur für <<2 Wochen aktiven Einsatz reichen. (z.T. wird <1 Woche angegeben, aber ich bezweifle, dass es da exakte offizielle Zahlen gibt)


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zuwalt als Referenz für Schiffspreise zu nehmen ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Bauzeit von Flughäfen am BER festzumachen...



In dem Fall war es sinnvoll, weil wir bei amerikanischen Schiffen waren und die USA nie ein russisches Schiff kaufen werden, warum soll ich deren Anschaffungspreise also mit russischen vergleichen? 
Klar ginge es auch deutlich günstiger als bei made in USA, ob nun Russland, China, oder nur schon Deutschland, überall anders wäre eine Fregatte vermutlich wesentlich günstiger gebaut, das gilt aber auch für Flugzeugträger, ok, vieleicht mit Ausnahme bei den Franzosen, deren Charles de Gaule auch ein kleines Kostengrab war und bis heute eine schwimmende Fehlerquelle ist. ^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA tanken meinem Wissen nach zwei bis dreimal pro Woche nach und die Onboardreserven würden auch nur für <<2 Wochen aktiven Einsatz reichen. (z.T. wird <1 Woche angegeben, aber ich bezweifle, dass es da exakte offizielle Zahlen gibt)



Ja das nachtanken mehrmals pro Woche findet aber nur statt um permanent voll einsatzbereit zu sein, für den Fall das heute Krieg ausbricht, ansonsten deckt deine Aussage im Grunde genau das ab was ich sage, man muss die Dinger nicht permanent betanken, da die Resserven an Bord auch für mehr als 3 Tage reichen.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du vertrittst hier doch regelmäßig die Meinung, dass Russland gegen die Ukraine in den Krieg gezogen ist, weil sie extentieller Bedrohung durch die USA ausgesetzt sind.



Nein, ich vertrete die Meinung das Die, die damals an der Macht waren, nämlich die Democats, dort in der Ukraine eine Marionetten-Regierung installiert hat um noch näher an Russland heranzurücken in der Hoffnung die russische Flotte von der Krim zu bekommen und somit das Schwarze Meer auch komplett zu kontrollieren.
Und Russland ist nicht in den Krieg gegen die Ukraine gezogen, wären Sie das wäre die ganze Ukraine heute Russisch. 
Sie haben sich einfach nur ihre Stellung auf der Krim gesichert, was jedem schon klar wurde bevor Sie das überhaupt gemacht haben, das sich das Russland nicht einfach angucken wird wusste jeder im Voraus. 
Was den Osten der Ukraine angeht, die Menschen dort wollten halt auch nicht diese Installiere Regierung in Kiev und da war dann eben die Gelegenheit da für Russland da mitzumischen.
*Hätten sich die Westmächte aus der Ukraine herausgehalten und den gewählten Präsidenten Janukovic  nicht mal wieder mit einem Regime-Change Putsch vertrieben hätten wir heute diese Situation zu 99,9% nicht.*
Und man sieht ja gerade wie die Democats abgehen, wenn es nach Denen ginge wären Sie schon in Russland einmarschiert.

Du kannst hier noch 100 mal das Gegenteil behaupten, wer sich mit der Sache befasst hat und sie von Anfang an verfolgt hat, der kann auch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen um genau zu dieser Erkenntnis zu kommen was ich hier beschrieben habe.
Die USA haben dort unten massiv Destabilisiert und nun haben wie die Ka** am Dampfen und einen Krieg mitten in Osteuropa, Der wenn es schlecht läuft zu einem Flächenbrand werden könnte.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein erhöhter Versorgungsanspruch tritt aber nur im Falle einer länger am Stück anhaltenden militärischen Aktion und starker Beanspruchung der Mittel ein (also wenn über Tage und Wochen täglich hunderte Einsätze geflogen werden), wie z.B. beim Vietnamkrieg, Operation Dessert Storm, oder dem Afghanistankrieg, ansonsten kommen Flugzeugträger deutlich länger als 3 Tage mit ihren Vorräten aus (etwa 1 1/2 bis 2 Wochen im Regelfall, bei Eingrenzung des Flugbetriebs zu Trainingszwecken auch ausweitbar auf etwa 2 1/2 bis 3 Wochen).
> Alles andere würde auch schon alleine aus militärischen Überlegungen keinen Sinn machen, da du ansonsten nur die Versorgung der Flugzeugträger mit Nachschub durch die Versorgungsschiffe im Kriegsfall kappen müsstest und nach 3 Tagen auf diese Weise einen großen Teil der amerikanischen Seestreitkrägte komplett lahmgelegt hättest.



Kommt immer darauf an, was eben an Board passiert. Das Teil fährt ja nicht einfach nur durch die Gegend und man genießt die Aussicht.
In der Doku -- daran kann ich mich erinnern -- war die Versorgung innerhalb von jeweils 3 Tagen bei einem Manöver nötig.
Bedeutet also, dass du im Kriegsfall die ganze Zeit über versorgen musst. Und Kriegsfall ist nicht Manöver. Da geht es noch mal schneller rund.
Und ich weiß nicht, wie lange der Einsatz eines Flugzeugträger Verbandes jetzt im Irak oder Afghanistan Krieg gedauert hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar ginge es auch deutlich günstiger als bei made in USA, ob nun Russland, China, oder nur schon Deutschland, überall anders wäre eine Fregatte vermutlich wesentlich günstiger gebaut, das gilt aber auch für Flugzeugträger, ok, vieleicht mit Ausnahme bei den Franzosen, deren Charles de Gaule auch ein kleines Kostengrab war und bis heute eine schwimmende Fehlerquelle ist. ^^



Wenn ich mir die Kosten der Olympischen Winterspiele in Sotschi anschaue, scheinen in Russland Großprojekte deutlich mehr zu kosten als anderswo.
Das kannst du auch auf die kommende Fußball WM übertragen, wo es Stadien gibt, die 3x mehr kosten als die Allianz Arena in München und trotzdem Schrottreif aussehen.
Und im Schiffsbau wird das vermutlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Ist doch kein Problem die US Flotten zu versorgen, die USA hat überall auf der Welt Stützpunkte und Verbündete, insbesondere im Mittelmeer kann ein Flugzeugträger solange operieren bis er wieder in die Werft muss, in der Zeit kann ihn wieder einer der anderen 11/12 Träger ersetzen.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2018)

Mittelmeer?


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...px-Mediterranean_Sea_political_map-en.svg.png


----------



## xNeo92x (16. Februar 2018)

Durch die ganze Aufregung um Sackhaarwillie Saakaschwili, zieht man jetzt auch noch Georgien dort mit hinein 
Immer erdruckendere Beweise zu Maidan-Scharfschutzen-Einsatz im Februar 2014 | Telepolis


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2018)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Durch die ganze Aufregung um Sackhaarwillie Saakaschwili, zieht man jetzt auch noch Georgien dort mit hinein
> Immer erdruckendere Beweise zu Maidan-Scharfschutzen-Einsatz im Februar 2014 | Telepolis



Tja, wenn interessiert das jetzt noch, welches Unrecht vor 4 Jahren passiert ist? Schon damals hat sich niemand daran gestoßen, dass Herr Janukowitsch aus seinem Amt geputscht wurde.

Es waren ja die "guten" die ihn weg haben wollten.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2018)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Immer erdruckendere Beweise zu Maidan-Scharfschutzen-Einsatz im Februar 2014 | Telepolis



Noe, genau dieselbe Gruetze wie immer. Nur weil man dieselbe Geschichte immer wieder aufs Neue und von anderen erzaehlt bekommt, wird sie nicht automatisch wahrer.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Und selbst, wenn es wahr wäre, ändern wird es so oder so nichts mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2018)

Brain Drain: Massenauswanderung aus der Ukraine | Telepolis

Tja, nach dem Maidan ist vor dem Maidan, die Wünsche der damals Protestierenden haben sich nicht erfüllt, alles ist beim alten.  
Zudem scheint die Ukraine, durch die die Zustände einen Bevölkerungsschwund zu haben der der DDR bis zum Bau der Mauer kaum nachsteht.
Wenn es so weiter geht ist die Ukraine auch ohne den Konflikt in der Ostukraine in ein paar Jahrzehnten ein nicht mehr lebensfähiger Staat, weil die Menschen weg sind.


----------



## acc (3. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe, genau dieselbe Gruetze wie immer. Nur weil man dieselbe Geschichte immer wieder aufs Neue und von anderen erzaehlt bekommt, wird sie nicht automatisch wahrer.



du meinst so grütze wie "das war kein putsch" oder "rechtsextreme haben dabei nie eine rolle gfespielt" oder "die opposition hat nie demonstranten mit absicht erschossen"? aber gut das du einsiehst, das der ganze trollquatsch aus westlichen trollfabriken nicht wahrer wird.


----------



## acc (3. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich stelle etwas "absichtlich falsch dar", in dem ich 1:1 zitiere?? Starker Tobak.



du zitierst ja nicht nicht 1:1, das ist dein problem.


----------



## acc (3. März 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Zitierst Du bitte die Stelle, wo gefragt wurde, als was fuer ein Staatsbuerger man sich _fuehlt_? Ich habe derlei nicht finden koennen. Und da man die russische Staatsbuergerschaft ablehnen konnte, ist die Frage nach der faktischen Staatsbuergerschaft durchaus von Relevanz und eben nicht automatisch mit "100%" zu beantworten.



lesen musst du schon selbst, wenn du allerdings nur die verlinkte nichtssagende kurzfassung liest, ist das nicht mein problem.


----------



## JePe (3. März 2018)

Waren in St. Petersburg Betriebsferien oder warum betreibst Du hier Leichenfledderei?

Aber da Du schon "gefragt" (?) hast - ich habe die vollstaendige Publikation gelesen und zitiert. Und ich finde da keine Stelle, an der nach der "gefuehlten Staatsbuergerschaft" gefragt wird. Was, wie gesagt, auch sinnfrei waere, da die russische Staatsbuergerschaft ja automatisch erworben wurde, wenn man dem nicht aktiv und binnen einer einmonatigen Frist widersprochen hat (was ja moeglicherweise dem Einen oder Anderen Krimbewohner wenig ratsam erschien angesichts gruener Maennchen). Nachlesen kannst Du das auf Seite 8. Auch interessant ist auf Seite 9 die Antwort auf die Frage _Which of the following constitutes ‘home’ for you?_ - die haben naemlich stolze 5.8% mit "Russland" beantwortet.

Wenn Du Kenntnis von einem "Extenden Cut" der Studie mit einem alternativen Ende hast - immer her damit. Gerne mit Quelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2018)

Danke für die Bestätigung, dass ich nicht komplett zu blöd zum zitieren bin


----------



## barbara12rohde (15. März 2018)

Österreichs Bundespräsident Alexander Van der Bellen weilt von 13. bis 15. März zu einem offiziellen Besuch in der Ukraine. Und es gab eine kleine Kuriose.


----------



## behemoth85 (19. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, wenn interessiert das jetzt noch, welches Unrecht vor 4 Jahren passiert ist? Schon damals hat sich niemand daran gestoßen, dass Herr Janukowitsch aus seinem Amt geputscht wurde.
> 
> Es waren ja die "guten" die ihn weg haben wollten.



Ob sie "die Guten" waren kann man nicht sagen, aber zumindest war das ukrainische Volk in seinem Protest sehr wohl nachvollziehbar. Dass aber der Janukowitsch eben kein "Guter" war, sondern im Gegenteil, steht ja wohl völlig außer Frage.


----------



## RtZk (19. März 2018)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ob sie "die Guten" waren kann man nicht sagen, aber zumindest war das ukrainische Volk in seinem Protest sehr wohl nachvollziehbar. Dass aber der Janukowitsch eben kein "Guter" war, sondern im Gegenteil, steht ja wohl völlig außer Frage.



Geändert hat sich in der Ukraine zumindest wenig, es ist immer noch der Sumpf der Korruption Europas.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Geändert hat sich in der Ukraine zumindest wenig, es ist immer noch der Sumpf der Korruption Europas.



Jo,

und deshalb bin ich dagegen, dass

die EU überhaupt irgendwelche Mitgliedsverhandlungen aufnimmt


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2018)

MH17 von russischer BUK abgeschossen: Internationales Ermittlerteam stellt Bericht vor.


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> MH17 von russischer BUK abgeschossen: Internationales Ermittlerteam stellt Bericht vor.



Wäre nicht gerade unerwartet. Aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wie man rausbekommen habe, dass sie aus genau dieser Einheit stammt, ich glaube ja nicht, dass die Russen da sonderlich kooperativ sind.
Aber naja, ich glaube nicht, dass das Militär selbst die Maschine abgeschossen hat, denn es würde gar keinen Sinn machen, wahrscheinlicher ist eher das man die Raketen an die Separatisten geliefert hat, für den Fall das die Ukrainische Luftwaffe eingreift und diese haben sie dann warum auch immer gegen ein Passagierflugzeug benutzt.


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2018)

Eine BUK ist kein Manpad, dass man irgendwelchen Bauerntoelpeln oder Zechenarbeitern in die Hand drueckt, die damit dann Passagierjets vom Himmel schiessen. Entweder hat ein Russe auf den Knopf gedrueckt oder ein Aufstaendischer, dem ein Russe, nicht aufmerksam genug, ueber die Schulter geschaut hat. Jedenfalls sind die ganzen Raeuberpistolen von ukrainischen Jagdflugzeugen, die es auf Putin persoenlich abgesehen hatten, damit vom Tisch. Jedenfalls sollten sie das.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber naja, ich glaube nicht, dass das Militär selbst die Maschine abgeschossen hat, denn es würde gar keinen Sinn machen, wahrscheinlicher ist eher das man die Raketen an die Separatisten geliefert hat, für den Fall das die Ukrainische Luftwaffe eingreift und diese haben sie dann warum auch immer gegen ein Passagierflugzeug benutzt.



Zur besagten Zeit des Abschusses gab es, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, einen Tweet von einem Account der den Seperatisten zugerechnet wird, das man eine ukrainische Militärmaschine abgeschossen habe, der dann kurze Zeit später, als rauskam das ein Passagierflugzeug abgeschossen wurde, wieder verschwunden ist.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das man es von Seiten der Seperatisten wirklich für ein ukrainisches Militärflugzeug gehalten hat, eine Transprortmaschine halt, und entsprechend fälschlicherweise abgeschossen hat.

Ändert aber nichts daran das die Ukraine eine Mitschuld am Abschuss trägt, dadurch das man den Luftraum über der Ostukraine nicht für den zivilen Luftverkehr gesperrt hat. Immerhin wusste man in Kiew ja scheinbar zu dem Zeitpunkt schon das die Speratisten über Luftabwehrmaßnahmen verfügen, da dann trotzdem zivile Maschinen über das Kriegsgebiet fliegen zu lassen ist auch schon mehr als strafbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Mai 2018)

Das die Waffen aus russichen Beständen ist (was erstmal nur eine Behauptung ist, auch die Ukraine benutzt das BUK-System), sagt nichts über den Täter aus.

Beim Amoklauf von Erfurt wurde auch eine Pistole der Marke Glock (Österreich) benutzt und das ändert nichts an der Täterschaft von Robert Steinhäuser.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Die Sache ist simpel, wenn man sich in Waffentechnik ein wenig auskennt:

Die Ukraine hat ausschließlich das 9K37 BUK-SAR System mit der 9M317 Rakete im Bestand, so weit ich informiert bin, derzeit 40 aktive Systeme und 20 "Reserve/Ausschlachten" lt. Janes. 
Russland hat ausschließlich das modernere System 9KM 1-2 und M 2 im Einsatz mit dem Raketentyp 9M38, von diesen beiden Systemen haben die Russen ca. 400 Stück und sollen irgendwann vom M3 System abgelöst werden.

Sachliche Feststellung und unbestritten selbst von russischer Seite: 
Es war eine 9M38 Rakete. 
Das konnte auch nie dementiert werden, weil die Leitwerke der einzelnen Raketengenerationen deutlichst unterschiedlich sind und eben im Wrackstreugebiet ausgerechnet das Leitwerk einer 9M38 gefunden wurde.
Eine Rakete, die gemäß übereinstimmender Berichten sowohl von der Ukraine als auch von Russland bis Dato nie in diesem Konflikt verschossen wurde.

Die Ukraine kann diese Rakete gar nicht abgefeuert haben, weil es diesen Typ nie im Arsenal hatte.

Ob nun im Einzelnen besoffene Rebellen oder Speznas oder gar unwissende russische Wehrdienstleistende die Rakete abgefeuert haben, 
spielt letztlich keine Rolle, es sind hunderte Unschuldige ums Leben gekommen und die Bedienmannschaft kloppt längst Steine in Sibirien oder schlimmer, damit sie nix reden können.

Dies wissen alle Beteiligten von Anfang an, der Rest incl. Bericht der Niederländer ist ausschließlich (Welt-) Politik gegenseitiger Schuldzuweisungen.


----------



## JePe (24. Mai 2018)

Ich wuerde hier nicht tendenziell abwertend von "Schuldzuweisung" sprechen - eher von der Uebernahme von Verantwortung. Doch obwohl die Verantwortlichkeiten hier wirklich nicht schwer zu erkennen waren und sind, wird immer noch drauflosbeschuldigt: die Ukraine sei mitschuld, weil sie wider besseren Wissens den Luftraum nicht geschlossen habe (was bestenfalls die halbe Wahrheit ist; Grund fuer die Forderung ist, dass ein Transportflugzeug in 6.5 Kilometer Hoehe abgeschossen wurde, MH17 flog zum Abschusszeitpunkt aber mehr als 10 Kilometer hoch, ausserdem gab es "NOTAM"s der Ukraine). Russland zauberte Radardaten aus dem Hut, die einen Angriff durch ein ukrainisches Jagdflugzeug belegen sollten und in den russischen Staatsmedien ueberschlug man sich mit kruden Thesen bis hin zum israelischen Flugzeug mit einer amerikanischen Luft-Luft-Rakete (oder war´s umgekehrt?). Amerikahasser, Antisemiten - bitte nicht draengeln, es ist genug fuer alle da.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich durchaus bei dir JePe,

letztendlich ist es völlig wurscht, wer tatsächlich den Knopf gedrückt hat.

Das Versagen aller Beteiligten und noch darüber hinaus hat letztlich zur Katastrophe geführt.

Ich habe an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass ein Umweg um das Krisengebiet herum (z. B. die Lufthansa hat das zu dem Zeitpunkt schon praktiziert) angeblich nur 600 $ mehr an Sprit gekostet hätte.
Somit könnte man überspitzt formulieren, dass der Fluglinie die Verantwortung für so viele Menschen keine paar lumpige Dollar wert gewesen sind.

Es ist auch ein völliges Versagen der ukrainischen Luftsicherung, da denen nachgewiesener Maßen erhöhte militärische Aktivitäten in dem Gebiet bekannt waren.

Und letztlich ist es völliges militärisches Versagen der werauchimmer Vorgesetzten (da bin ich nun mal persönlich überzeugt davon, dass es Separatisten waren), die zulassen, 
dass eine mehrere hunderttausend Euro teuere Rakete auf ein nicht identifiziertes Ziel abgeschossen wird.

Der einfache Soldat, der tatsächlich den Knopf gedrückt hat, war lediglich der Aktor, aber nicht der Verursacher dieses grusligen Superkollateralschadens...


----------



## RtZk (24. Mai 2018)

Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein höherer Vorgesetzter etwas dazu kann, wo käme man in einer Armee denn hin, wenn die Truppe nicht eigenständig auf eine militärische Bedrohung reagieren dürfte, sondern erst auf die Erlaubnis aus dem HQ warten müsste.


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2018)

Werter RtZk,
du bist gedanklich in der guten deutschen Militärtradition unterwegs, was für unsere Begriffe nur logisch ist.
Das Übernehmen von Entscheidungen bis zu Einzelpersonen innerhalb der Gruppen bzw. Trupps bei Ausfall des Zug- oder Gruppenführers wird (hoffentlich noch) bei uns geübt und ist sozusagen deutsche Militärtradition.

Sowohl russische aber auch amerikanische Verbände (hier eigene Erfahrung) sind dazu im Gegensatz nur spärlich informiert und recht kopflos, wenn es um Entscheidungen geht.
Es war in WK II der Klassiker, dass deutsche Scharfschützen primär Offiziere des Gegners in Visier hatten, weil die positiven Auswirkungen für die eigene Truppe hinlänglich bekannt waren.

Und ich glaube, genau das (oder ähnlich) ist hier passiert.
-mangelnde Aufklärung (so ein Zivilflugzeug hat normalerweise einen Erkennungs-Transponder an Bord, der militärisch angesprochen werden kann)
-mangelnde Führung (Aufforderung, das Ziel eindeutig zu identifizieren)
-mangelnde Disziplin (Ruhe bewahren und erst dann feuern, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist)
-mangelnde Ausbildung (Konsequenzen des eigene Handelns erkennen)

+ die emotionale Aufgewühltheit des einzelnen Soldaten im Gefecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wäre nicht gerade unerwartet. Aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wie man rausbekommen habe, dass sie aus genau dieser Einheit stammt, ich glaube ja nicht, dass die Russen da sonderlich kooperativ sind.



Der Konvoi (es war eine ganze aus Russland stammende BUK-Einheit in der Ukraine aktiv) hat wohl den Einheimischen Aufsehen erregt und es gab entsprechend viel Video- und Fotomaterial, auf dem auch Einheitsbezeichnungen & Co erkennbar sind. Die Ermittler haben eine ausreichende Mengen Aufnahmen von vor- und nach dem Abschuss verifizieren können und auf diesen hat sich nichts an den Waffen geändert - mit der Ausnahme einer BUK, die fehlte. Abgestürzte Raktenteile, die zu dieser BUK passen würden, wurden im fraglichen Gebiet gefunden. Noch (und vermutlich auf ewig) stehen Antworten der Russen zu den Seriennummern an diesen Teil aus, aber es ist schon recht eindeutig, dass die Rakete, die MH17 getroffen hat, auf einem russischen Flarakfahrzeug in die Ukraine gelangte.

Und im Gegensatz zu den ganzen russsischen Soldaten, die in der Ukraine an Kampfhandlungen beteiligt waren, macht ein Waffensystem nicht einfach mal "Urlaub" im Donbass und betätigt sich dort außerhalb der Zuständigkeit der russischen Führung. Entweder sie wurde geklaut und der Dieb angemessen bestraft (nicht der Fall) oder es gab einen russischen Einsatzbefehl.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran das die Ukraine eine Mitschuld am Abschuss trägt, dadurch das man den Luftraum über der Ostukraine nicht für den zivilen Luftverkehr gesperrt hat. Immerhin wusste man in Kiew ja scheinbar zu dem Zeitpunkt schon das die Speratisten über Luftabwehrmaßnahmen verfügen, da dann trotzdem zivile Maschinen über das Kriegsgebiet fliegen zu lassen ist auch schon mehr als strafbar.



Die Separatisten verfügten über leichte, tragbare Systeme. Aber nicht über schwere Luftabwehrwaffen großer Reichweite. Das war ja aus gutem Grund auch die erste Lüge, die Russland unmittelbar nach dem Abschuss verbreitet hat: Es müsse ein ukrainischer Jäger gewesen sein, weil die Separatisten beim Aufstand gar keine BUK in ihre Gewalt gebracht haben.
Und da eine BUK auch zu groß ist, um sie mal eben ins Handgepäck reinzuschmuggeln, und "Russland keinen Krieg mit der Ukraine führt, also keine Waffensysteme dorthin liefert"™, bestand nur in geringer Höhe eine Gefahr. Der untere Luftraum war meines Wissens nach auch für alle außer dem ukrainischen Militär gesperrt, womit die Ukraine wohl alle angemessenen und angebrachten Maßnahmen ergriffen hatte. Allenfalls die Sicherheit bei Notlandungen müsste man ggf. diskutieren, aber so breit ist der Donbass eigentlich nicht.
MH17 flog jedenfalls in sicherem, korrekterweise freigegebenen Luftraum außerhalb der Reichweite separatistischer Raketen. Leider aber eben nicht außerhalb der Reichweite russischer Raketen.

An dieser Stelle der Hinweis, dass Russland weder der Ukraine noch den Niederlanden den Krieg erklärt hatte und über Luftabwehrraketen von 400 km Reichweite verfügt. (Die primär der Verteidigung gegen Interkontinentalraketen dienenden, aber auch gegen Luftziele nutzbaren Systeme werden sogar auf 600 bis 900 km geschätzt, sind aber offiziell nur rund um Moskau installiart.)
400 km von russischem Boden entfernt und derzeit im Frieden mit Russland sind (unter anderem) Finnland, Estland, Litauen, Lettland, Gerorgien, circa die Hälfte Polens (inklusive Warschau) und Hokkaidos sowie Usedom. Außerdem natürlich alle Gebiete über die Flugverbindungen zwischen Nordamerika und Vorder-/Zentralasien verlaufen. Sollten diese Lufträume auch sicherheitshalber gesperrt werden?


----------



## RtZk (25. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Konvoi (es war eine ganze aus Russland stammende BUK-Einheit in der Ukraine aktiv) hat wohl den Einheimischen Aufsehen erregt und es gab entsprechend viel Video- und Fotomaterial, auf dem auch Einheitsbezeichnungen & Co erkennbar sind. Die Ermittler haben eine ausreichende Mengen Aufnahmen von vor- und nach dem Abschuss verifizieren können und auf diesen hat sich nichts an den Waffen geändert - mit der Ausnahme einer BUK, die fehlte. Abgestürzte Raktenteile, die zu dieser BUK passen würden, wurden im fraglichen Gebiet gefunden. Noch (und vermutlich auf ewig) stehen Antworten der Russen zu den Seriennummern an diesen Teil aus, aber es ist schon recht eindeutig, dass die Rakete, die MH17 getroffen hat, auf einem russischen Flarakfahrzeug in die Ukraine gelangte.
> 
> Und im Gegensatz zu den ganzen russsischen Soldaten, die in der Ukraine an Kampfhandlungen beteiligt waren, macht ein Waffensystem nicht einfach mal "Urlaub" im Donbass und betätigt sich dort außerhalb der Zuständigkeit der russischen Führung. Entweder sie wurde geklaut und der Dieb angemessen bestraft (nicht der Fall) oder es gab einen russischen Einsatzbefehl.



Selbst, wenn es jemand gestohlen hat und er von den Russen erwischt wurde, glaube ich wäre es schwer das Ding zu bedienen und die Russen hätten ihm sowieso den Kopf weggepustet, aber das wohl kaum rausposaunt, wahrscheinlicher ist eine Tat eines oder weniger Mitglieder der Separatisten.
Völlig Ausgeschlossen ist eindeutig ein russischer Einsatzbefehl, denn Putin hat absolut kein interesse das ganze noch weiter eskalieren zu lassen, er hat bekommen weswegen er gekommen ist, er hat die Ukraine destabilisiert und sich die Krim geholt, weitere Eskalation in Form eines absichtlichen Abschusses einer Passagiermaschine macht reichlich wenig Sinn.




compisucher schrieb:


> Werter RtZk,
> du bist gedanklich in der guten deutschen Militärtradition unterwegs, was für unsere Begriffe nur logisch ist.
> Das Übernehmen von Entscheidungen bis zu Einzelpersonen innerhalb der Gruppen bzw. Trupps bei Ausfall des Zug- oder Gruppenführers wird (hoffentlich noch) bei uns geübt und ist sozusagen deutsche Militärtradition.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich geglaubt die ehemaligen Allierten hätten aus den zahlreichen verlustreichen Kämpfen des 2. WK etwas gelernt haben, da scheine ich aber den Faktor der Arroganz (wir haben gewonnen weshalb etwas ändern) vergessen zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

Hast du Forrest Gump gesehen RtZk? Er sollte ja auch in Vietnam nicht salutieren, weil die Sniper gerne die Offiziere umnieten.


Aber zurück zum Thema, das ist den Amis doch selbst schon passiert, dass sie ne zivile Maschine abgeschossen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn es jemand gestohlen hat und er von den Russen erwischt wurde, glaube ich wäre es schwer das Ding zu bedienen und die Russen hätten ihm sowieso den Kopf weggepustet, aber das wohl kaum rausposaunt, wahrscheinlicher ist eine Tat eines oder weniger Mitglieder der Separatisten.
> Völlig Ausgeschlossen ist eindeutig ein russischer Einsatzbefehl, denn Putin hat absolut kein interesse das ganze noch weiter eskalieren zu lassen, er hat bekommen weswegen er gekommen ist, er hat die Ukraine destabilisiert und sich die Krim geholt, weitere Eskalation in Form eines absichtlichen Abschusses einer Passagiermaschine macht reichlich wenig Sinn.



Äh: "eines oder wenige Mitglieder der Separatisten" können nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit einem in Russland auf einer russischen Militärbasis von russischen Soldaten unter russischen Kommando bewachten Stück russischer Militärtechnik machen. Irgendjemand hat der BUK einen Marschbefehl in den Donbas gegeben und das war kein Ukrainer, sondern ein russischer Militärangehöriger. Und gerade im russischen Militär wird niemand so einen Befehl ohne Deckung von ganz oben gemacht haben.

Das heißt nicht, dass das Putin den Abschuss einer Zivilmaschiene befohlen hat. Aber es muss aus unmittelbarem Umfeld Putins jemand die direkte Unterstützung der Separatisten durch eine russische Einheit mit schwerem Gerät befohlen haben. Das ist die einzig mögliche Erklärung für die Anwesenheit der BUK inder Ukraine. (Es sei denn sie wurde den Russen -samt ausgebildeter Mannschaft- unterm Hintern geklaut, in die Ukraine entführt, genutzt und ein paar Tage später wieder zurückgebracht. Und das kann man wohl ausschließen.)
Zu welchem Zweck ist nicht ganz so eindeutig abzuschätzen, aber ich würde mal sagen:
- nicht zur Verteidigung gegen ukrainische Militärtransporter im Fronteinsatz. Die fliegen viel tiefer, nachweislich in Reichweite der den Separatisten schon lange vorher zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen.
- nicht zur Verteidigung gegen ukrainische Bodenkampflugzeuge im Fronteinsatz. Die fliegen viel tiefer, nachweislich in Reichweite der den Separatisten schon lange vorher zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen.
- nicht zur Verteidigung gegen ukrainische Hubschrauber. Die fliegen viel tiefer, nachweislich in Reichweite der den Separatisten schon lange vorher zur Verfügung stehenden Waffen.
- nicht zur Verteidigung gegen ukrainische Jagdflugzeuge. Die fliegen zwar hoch genug, aber da gibt es nichts separatistisches anzugreifen.
- nicht für irgendwelche anderen längerfristigen strategischen (Verteidigungs-)Pläne. Die BUK war insgesamt nur wenige Tage in der Ukraine, es gab kein Versorgungsnetz und scheinbar nicht einmal Munitionsreserven für verschossene Raketen, sonst wäre der Starter auf der Rückfahrt schon voll bestückt werden. Längere Zeit in irgend einer wieso auch immer strategisch günstigen Position hat sie auch nie verbracht.

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Hochrangige russische Führungskräfte, möglicherweise Putin selbst (hat ja nicht gerade wenig Engagement in der Ukraine-Frage gezeigt) haben die Einheit zu einer möglichst kurzen, vergleichsweise unauffälligen Mission (definitiv beweglich genug, um eine zufällige Satellitenentdeckung in Stellung unwahrscheinlich zu machen) entsandt. Also mit dem Ziel etwas zu zerstören und wieder zu verschwinden. Definitiv ein hochfliegendes Ziel, sonst hätte man ein kleineres Waffensystem nehmen können, und somit nichts, was die Separatisten direkt bedroht. Genauer gesagt: Vermutlich gar nichts ukrainisches, direkt in die Kämpfe involviertes. Denn das fliegt alles deutlich tiefer.
Umkehrschluss: Putin wollte etwas westliches vom Himmel runterholen, vermutlich mit dem Ziel Stärke zu beweisen oder zu provozieren. Ich würde in dem Gebiet aber allenfalls eine Global Hawk als militärisches Ziel erwarten und deren Radar-Signatur und deren Geschwindigkeit sind nun wirklich um Längen kleiner als die einer Boing im Reiseflug.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2018)

> Aber zurück zum Thema, das ist den Amis doch selbst schon passiert, dass sie ne zivile Maschine abgeschossen haben.



Und ändert das etwas an den 300 toten Zivilisten, die die Russen kaltblütig über die Klinge springen haben lassen?!
Nur weil die Amis das 1982 auch mal gemacht haben, ist das nun gerechtfertigt oder was?

Hauptsache man bedient sich in der Vergangenheit, um den geliebten Putin zu huldigen!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

Du liest mehr aus einer Zeile als so mancher Gläubiger aus der Bibel. Und jetzt doch zu feige, das "Arschloch" da stehen zu lassen?

Was ich damit sagen wollte, damit auch du es verstehst, ist dass der Abschuss vermutlich nicht extra war und das selbst gut ausgebildeten Soldaten passieren kann. 

Aber mal sehen wie man diese Systeme überhaupt bedient, denn genau das wird mein Job werden.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2018)

Ach ja?!

Es fliegen ja so viele Maschinen in 10000m Höhe durch die Gegend, Tranportmaschinen, ukrainische Erdkampfflugzeuge, etc, alles in der Höhe von 10000m!
Die Amis haben damals den gleichen Scheiss gebaut, sich aber wenigstens nach einer Zeit entschuldigt, die Russen zeigen auf die Ukraine, obwohl das alleine von der BUK Rakete völlig absurd ist!

Was gab es noch?
Ein ukrainisches Edkampfflugzeug ohne Nachbrenner soll MH 17 abgeschossen haben,
Es war eine CIA Maschine aus den USA,mit 300 Toten CIA Opfern an Board.
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

Die USA haben sich nicht entschuldigt, sie haben es zugegeben, aber behauptet, dass die Crew sich absolut richtig verhalten hat. Obwohl das Flugzeug von einem anderen System an Bord als Passagiermaschine erkannt wurde.
Es geht mir auch nicht um den Umgang der russischen Regierung mit dem Thema, es geht mir darum, dass der Soldat, der den Knopf in der Hand hat so einen Fehler machen kann.


----------



## compisucher (26. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich geglaubt die ehemaligen Allierten hätten aus den zahlreichen verlustreichen Kämpfen des 2. WK etwas gelernt haben, da scheine ich aber den Faktor der Arroganz (wir haben gewonnen weshalb etwas ändern) vergessen zu haben.



Arroganz ist das richtige Wort - war, jetzt bekomme ich gleich Schläge, von 1985 bis 1991 Offz. beim Bund.
Die Storys über die Unfähigkeit von einfachen US-Soldaten (zur damaligen Zeit) wären mannigfaltig und hanebüchen.
Es gab nur sehr wenige Uffz. und Offz. bei den Amis, die mit Führungsqualitäten gesegnet waren, den Meisten war schon damals der Aufbau von Muskelmasse im Fitnessstudio wichtiger als die Moral der Untergebenen.
Und in diesem Kontext wurden die einfachen Soldaten schlichtweg mit Uninformiertheit bedient und zu reinen entscheidungsunfähigen Befehlsempfängern erzogen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte, damit auch du es verstehst, ist dass der Abschuss vermutlich nicht extra war und das selbst gut ausgebildeten Soldaten passieren kann.



Wenn es ein Versehen war -- was ja durchaus passieren kann -- dann meldet man das und gibt den Angehörigen der Opfer eine Entschädigung.
Die Russen weigern sich aber mit Händen und Füßen das zuzugeben, denn dann müssten sie auch zugeben, dass sie illegal in der Ukraine waren -- und das geht ja nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

Das stimmt, sollte man tun. Als Staat. 
Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich nicht glaube, dass es geplanter Mord war. Das traue ich denen nicht zu.


----------



## Quat (26. Mai 2018)

Wer auch immer „denen“ ist, alle Beteiligten dieses Konflikts haben schon mehrfach bewiesen, das sie dein Vertrauen nicht verdienen. (absichtlich kein Ausrufezeichen)


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sollte man tun. Als Staat.
> Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich nicht glaube, dass es geplanter Mord war. Das traue ich denen nicht zu.



Das kannst du selber subsumieren, in dem die Gerichtsurteile des BGH (Strafkammer) zum bedingten Vorsatz (dolus eventualis) anwendest.
Danach handelt jemand vorsätzlich im strafrechtlichen Sinne, wenn er die Tat (hier Mord oder Totschlag) billigend in Kauf nimmt.

Beispiel des BGH, überholen vor einer nicht einsehbaren Kuppe, wenn dabei ein anderer Verkehrteilnehmer zuschaden kommt, wird das als vorsätzliche Tat gewertet, da man sich der drohenden Gefahr bewußt war und die möglichen Folgen  bewußt in Kauf genommen hat.
Insoweit kann man hier trefflich streiten oder auch eher weniger, wenn Jemand auf ein nicht identifiziertes Flugzeug in 10000m Höhe schießt und auch weiß, das der Flugraum von zivilen Maschinen genutzt wird.

Geplanter Mord war es eher nicht, da gebe ich dir recht, aber Totschlag (mit bedingten Vorsatz),  kommt schon in Frage!

Eventualvorsatz – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sollte man tun. Als Staat.
> Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich nicht glaube, dass es geplanter Mord war. Das traue ich denen nicht zu.



Was war es dann?
Eine Verwechlsung mit einer Militärmaschiene jedenfalls nicht. Weder arbeitete man mit Radartechnik aus den 60ern/70ern, noch befand man sich in stetter Angst vor einem atomaren Erstschlag der nur durch "erst schießen, dann fragen" verhindert werden kann. Die BUK-Besatzung hatte mehr als genug Zeit, mehr als genug Technik und mehr als genug Kriterien zur Verfügung, um eine Boeing von einem militärischen Ziel zu unterscheiden, bevor sie auf den Knopf gedrückt hat.

Und wie oben dargelegt beginnen die Merkwürdigkeiten lange vorher und hielten auch darüber hinaus an. Es wurde mindestens dreimal (Einsatzbefehl, Abschuss, Beschuldigung der Ukraine) eine Entscheidung getroffen und in mindestens zwei der Fälle über längere Zeit von mehreren Personen aufrechterhalten/immer wieder (mit z.T. dreisten Lügen) bestätigt (ggf. auch in allen drei Fällen sofern die Feuerleitsysteme der BUK nicht in z.B. militärische Muster passende Ziele automatisch aussortieren/mit verringerter Priorität behandeln können) , die jedem anderen Zweck sehr offensichtlich zuwieder lief. Einzelne menschliche Fehler mögen einiges erklären, aber hier reden hier von einer mehrere Dutzend Schritte langen Kette, in der jedes einzelne Mal die Option "hochgefährlich, einzig mögliches Ziel tote Zivilisten" gewählt wurde.

Für mich steht eigentlich nur noch die Frage "Warum?" im Raum, respektive wen Russland ermorden wollte. "300 zufällige Niederländer" ergibt einfach keinen Sinn. Entweder war es eine bestimmte Person aus den Niederlanden nebst 299 Kollateralschäden, oder/und es wurde die falsche Zivilmaschiene ins Visier genommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2018)

@Don
Ich würde ein Gericht das Fälle einer Zivilgesellschaft verhandelt nicht als Referenz für Kriege nehmen. 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Oberst der den Angriff gegen Tanklastzug befohlen hat? Ist der nicht inzwischen in einem Generalsrang?
Hat er nicht auch den Tod von Zivilisten in Kauf genommen, so nach deiner Lesemeinung?

@ruyven
Ein menschlicher Fehler erklärt genau den Fehler des Abschusses, vielleicht war es auch ein Systemfehler. Außerdem, dass ein Soldat mal zu schnell abdrückt passiert auch gerne mal. 
Das hängt aber auch von der Person ab und von der Ausbildung. Wenn das Ding auf deinem Bildschirm auftaucht musst du dich entscheiden.

Hast du persönlich jemals die Gefahr eines Einsatzes (nicht nur militärisch, auch alles andere) durchgemacht bei dem deine eigene Unversehrtheit bedroht war? Da tickt man einfach für den Moment anders.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2018)

Bei dem Oberst kann man trefflich streiten, aber von seiner subjektiven Warte (subjektiver Tatbestand), waren die Tanklastzüge eine Gefahr für seinen Stützpunkt als mobile Bomben, insoweit kann man hier schon mit einem übergeordneten Notstand (Selbstverteidigung) argumentieren, der ging von MH17, gegeüber dem BUK System zu keinem Zeitpunkt aus. Darüber hinaus ist es schon Lebensfern (Wahscheinlichkeit), dass sich in den späten Nachstunden dutzende Zivilisten an einem Tankzug aufhalten, da kann man eher von schladfenden Zivilisten in ihrem Dorf ausgehen.
Das läßt sich nicht wirklich vergleichen, da die russische/seperatistische BUK Besatzng mit an sicherheitgrenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wußte, dass das Flugzeug das anwisiert wurde kein ECR Tornado oder Wild Weasel (Anti Radar/Flugabwehr) Flugzeug war. Insoweit gab es keine Rechtfertigung zur Selbstverteidigung!


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2018)

Vieles was in anderen Teilen der Welt passiert ist für uns Lebensfern, arme Leute die Benzin so dreist stehlen sind dort und woanders aber Realität. 

Was ich immer wieder erstaunlich finde ist, dass du solche Mutmaßungen machst ohne mal an so nem System gestanden zu haben. 
Die Geschichte mit dem Transportflugzeug klingt doch glaubwürdig, der gelöschte Tweet. Und ja die Sache mit der Höhe, wenn du übereifrig bist, diesen Fakt
nicht bedenkst eignet sich das wunderbar um einen Fehler zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das läßt sich nicht wirklich vergleichen, da die russische/seperatistische BUK Besatzng mit an sicherheitgrenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wußte, dass das Flugzeug das anwisiert wurde kein ECR Tornado oder Wild Weasel (Anti Radar/Flugabwehr) Flugzeug war. Insoweit gab es keine Rechtfertigung zur Selbstverteidigung!



/sign. Den Abschuss damit zu rechtfertigen, dass die Besatzung den Typ des Flugzeuges falsch zugeordnet hat, ist schon höchst fragwürdig. Aber dass sie sich bei Flughöhe, Geschwindigkeit, Kurs und Größe geirrt hat oder alternativ auf den Trichter gekommen sein soll, die Amerikaner würden jetzt strategische Flächenbombardements gegen Radarstellungen in der Ukraine fliegen (mit Ausnahme von B52, B1 und TU-160 gibt es keinen aktiven Bomber, dessen Größe und Geschwindigkeit MH17 ähneln könnte), das ist vollkommen absurder Vorschlag. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Wer ernsthaft soviel geballte Inkompetenz auf einem Haufen vermutet, der müsste gleich noch eine Verschwörungstheorie hinterherschieben, welche Gruppe von Leuten diese Raumtemperatur-IQ-Truppe zusammengestellt, in den Einsatz geschickt und anschließend wieder gedeckt hat. Und wieso.

Wer glaubt, dass so eine Militäreinheit arbeitet, der glaubt auch, dass man eine Gruppe Dreijähriger mit Uzis in Einkaufszentrum schicken und dann den Kindern die alleinige Schuld am Ergebnis geben kann.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2018)

Letztes Jahr sind zum Beispiel 2 US Kreuzer wegen Inkompetenz der Besatzung auf offener See schwer beschädigt worden mit 17 Toten US Soldaten, dabei wurden einfachste Regeln der Seefahrt missachtet.
Auch ist es schon passiert, dass eine 200 Euro Drohne von ner Patriot Besatzung abgeschossen wurde, intelligent auch nicht wirklich, aber passiert.
Außerdem können diese Systeme auch mal einen Bug haben. Wie gesagt, ich denke keiner von euch saß mal an so nem Ding dran. Außer Compi vielleicht?

Ich halte es sehr gut für Möglich, dass es ein Fehler war.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Mai 2018)

@ Sparanus

Ich bestreite das gar nicht mit dem Fehler!


> Die Geschichte mit dem Transportflugzeug klingt doch glaubwürdig, der gelöschte Tweet. Und ja die Sache mit der Höhe, wenn du übereifrig bist, diesen Fakt
> nicht bedenkst eignet sich das wunderbar um einen Fehler zu machen.



Ich habe an diesem Nachmittag die Tweets im Internet und in den Nachrichten gesehen, deshalb war ich auch von Anfang an überzeugt, dass es die Separatisten/russische Soldaten waren, die den Abschuss begangen haben und ja natürlich passieren Fehler, aber Fehler schützen nicht vor Strafe! Man kann nicht einfach 300 Menschenleben lapidar mit einem menschlichen "Fehler" erklären ohne die genauen Umstände zu untersuchen und auch die Menschen die Fehler gemacht haben, zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen.

Übrigens stehen oder standen die US Soldten auf den Zerstörern vor US Kriegsgerichten und haben erhebliche Strafen kassiert, teilweise mit Berücksichtigung von "Eventualvorsatz".


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2018)

Weißt du ob die Soldaten bestraft wurden? Ich nicht, aber ich kann es mir sehr wohl vorstellen, natürlich ist Russland aber nicht transparent.
Insbesondere wenn sie irgendwo waren, wo sie nicht sein dürften.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2018)

Ich kann mich an einen Fall erinneren, bei dem ein US-Schiff eine iranische Passagiermaschine für ein feindliches Flugzeug hielt und abgeschossen hat. Opferzahl ist fast identisch.

Der Kapitän wurde vom damaligen US-Präsidenten mit einem hohen Orden ausgezeichnet. 

Also ja, a) Verwechslungen sind möglich und b) die entsprechenden Personen werden nicht zwangsläufig zur Rechenschaft gezogen.

Sobald eine der Veto-Mächte in einem Ereigniss selbst verwickelt ist oder über Dritte mit drinsteckt, bleibt das Recht bzw. die Gerechtigkeit oft auf der Strecke. Aber der Fehler liegt im generellen System des Vetos.


----------



## JePe (29. Mai 2018)

... ein bisschen komplizierter war der Abschuss von Iran Air 655 aber schon.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2018)

Außerdem hab ich den Abschuss schon als Beispiel genannt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2018)

Jetzt verwirrt ihn doch nicht mit Fakten...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr sind zum Beispiel 2 US Kreuzer wegen Inkompetenz der Besatzung auf offener See schwer beschädigt worden mit 17 Toten US Soldaten, dabei wurden einfachste Regeln der Seefahrt missachtet.
> Auch ist es schon passiert, dass eine 200 Euro Drohne von ner Patriot Besatzung abgeschossen wurde, intelligent auch nicht wirklich, aber passiert.
> Außerdem können diese Systeme auch mal einen Bug haben. Wie gesagt, ich denke keiner von euch saß mal an so nem Ding dran. Außer Compi vielleicht?
> 
> Ich halte es sehr gut für Möglich, dass es ein Fehler war.



Kreuzer 1 hat aus nicht ganz eindeutigen Ursachen ein Ausweichmanöver zu spät umgesetzt.

Kreuzer 2 hatte ein defektes Radar, ein defektes Ruder und ein Problem die militär-typisch überdimensionierte Brückenbesatzungen so zu koordinieren, dass der Kurs mit den Schrauben gehalten werden konnte.

Was ist beiden Fällen gemeinsam? Es bestand aktuer Handlungsbedarf, es versucht richtig zu handeln, die Umsetzung war in der Hektik dilletantisch, Assistenzsysteme fehlten. Bei der BUK bestand dagegen kein Handlungsbedarf, es wurde nicht einfach nichts getan, die Umsetzung funktioinerte akkurat, Assistenzsysteme wurden ignoriert oder vollkommen falsch konfiguriert. Der erste und letzte Punkt sind übrigens nicht spezifisch für diese Mission - der Abschuss großer, hochfliegender Maschinen passt in keinem einzigen modernen Militärszenario zum Einsatzprofil der BUK, entsprechende Parameter für die Zielpriorisierung würden also nicht einmal als Artefakt aus einer vorrangehenden Übung Sinn machen. Und gegen hochfliegende Unterschallziele hat eine BUK-Besatzung auch per Definition keine übermäßige Eile, da die Reichweite des Radarsystems die der Raketen um mehrere dutzend Kilometer, in diesem Fall um schätzungsweise mindestens fünf Minuten übersteigt. Soviel Zeit dürfte vergangen sein zwischen der Erfassung von MH17 und dem Start der Rakete. 5 Minuten, in denen jeder einzelne Parameter des Ziels laut "zivil" brüllte. 5 Minuten in denen laut aktuellem Kenntnissstand keinerlei anderen potentiellen Ziele eingeschätzt werden mussten. 5 Minuten in einer Gegend, von der bekannt war, dass sie von zivilen Zielen überflogen wird und das in ihr keine akuten Angriffe, inbesondere nicht auf große Radarstellungen zu erwarten sind (=> eine Gegend, in der "nicht schießen" die primäre Direktive ist).
Wieviele Minuten kannst du auf einen Bildschirm starren, der Größe, Geschwindigkeit und Höhe anzeigt (und mit Ausnahme von Kurs und Position vermutlich wenig mehr interpretationsbedürftiges) und eine falsche Größe, eine falsche Geschwindigkeit und eine falsche Höhe "sehen"?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die Soldaten bestraft wurden? Ich nicht, aber ich kann es mir sehr wohl vorstellen, natürlich ist Russland aber nicht transparent.
> Insbesondere wenn sie irgendwo waren, wo sie nicht sein dürften.



Da laut russischer Lesart ein ukrainisches Kampflugzeug für den Abschuss verantwortlich war, ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass man für einen nicht stattgefundenen Vorfall jemanden bestraft hat. Auffällige Strafen verbieten sich bei Geheimeinsätzen und etwas unauffälliges wäre wohl kaum angemessen. In Anbetracht der bewiesenen Fähigkeiten entfallen ggf. ganz automatisch Beförderungen - vorausgesetzt wie gesagt, es war ein vollständiger Fehler. Wie oben dargelegt erscheint das aber fragwürdig.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2018)

So groß ist die Reichweite der BUK auch nicht, die S300 ist die Langstreckenwaffe.
Du denkst dir krude Szenarien aus, damit die Russen/Separatisten als vorsätzliche Mörder dastehen.


----------



## efdev (1. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du denkst dir krude Szenarien aus, damit die Russen/Separatisten als vorsätzliche Mörder dastehen.



Das sind da sowieso alle sonst gäbe es keinen Krieg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So groß ist die Reichweite der BUK auch nicht, die S300 ist die Langstreckenwaffe.
> Du denkst dir krude Szenarien aus, damit die Russen/Separatisten als vorsätzliche Mörder dastehen.



Meinst du mich? Dann solltest du meine Posts nochmal lesen (ggf. auf den Teil reagieren, der eine Reaktion auf Aussagen von dir darstellt. Ich habe nämlich nur eine einzige Aussage zur Reichweite der BUK gemacht und die lautete "die Reichweite des Radarsystems die der Raketen um mehrere dutzend Kilometer, in diesem Fall um schätzungsweise mindestens fünf Minuten übersteigt". Ich spreche also ausdrücklich von einer kurzen Raketenreichweite.

Genauer: Laut dem Nachschlagewerk für extra faule kommt das Radar auf bis zu 90 km -und eine große Boeing weit ab von Bodeninterfferenzen dürfte ein optimales Ziel sein-, die Raketen kommen auf 30 km horizontal. Nach einem Steigflug auf 11 km Höhe dürften davon weniger als 20 km horizontal übrig bleiben - der vermutete Abschussort liegt auch 19 km entfernt - also 70 km Flugstrecke zwischen der Erkennung des Ziels durch das Radar und dem Abschuss ergibt. Bei gut 900 km/h entspricht dies knapp 5 Minuten, die die BUK-Besatzung ihr Ziel beobachtet und analysiert hat.

Das ist übrigens noch die pessimistische Rechnung. Die Untersuchungskommission hatte nicht das Ziel, den Abschussort näher einzugrenzen, weswegen ich immer noch keine vernünftige Karte der räumlichen Verhältnisse gesehen habe (Koordinaten scheint niemand angegeben zu haben.) Aber ältere Darstellungen auf Basis der in anderen Punkten bestätigten Satellitenbildanalysen zeigten die vermutete BUK-Stellung locker 10 km neben dem Kurs von MH17. Dazu passt auch der Treffer von schräg vorne - die BUK hätte geschätzt im 45° Winkel einschlagen müssen. Wenn MH17 mit größerem Abstand an der Stellung vorbeiflog, lag die Annäherungsgeschwindigkeit in Richtung der Stellung logischerweise noch deutlich unter der Fluggeschwindigkeit und die Soldaten hatten 1-2 Minuten mehr Zeit Zielanalyse - und konnten sehr deutlich sehen, dass ihnen bei diesem Anflugkurs selbst im Falle eine Militärflugzeuges keinerlei Gefahr droht und sie in Ruhe entscheiden können. Genaugenommen bestand die einzige "Gefahr" darin, dass MH17 weitere fünf Minuten später in russischem Luftraum gewesen wäre (die ukrainische Luftsicherung hatte schon abgegeben), was ebenfalls gegen ukrainische Militärmaschinen und gegen eine Gefahr für Donbass-Rebellen spricht. Aber ein Problem wäre für jeden, der eine Maschine über der Ukraine abschießen wollte.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

Das ist alles kein Beweis, dass man vorsätzlich eine zivile Maschine treffen wollte.
Die angeführten Gründe, dass Russland absichtlich eine Zivilmaschine treffen wollte sind genau so hanebüchen wie die Behauptungen Russlands nichts damit zu tun zu haben.

Alles was passiert ist deutet darauf hin, dass es ein bedauerlicher Fehler war. Ob das Buk System selbst Probleme hatte kann ja ohne Russland unmöglich geklärt werden. Dazu noch übereifrige Soldaten 
ohne Kampferfahrung, Fehler in der Befehlskette alles ist wahrscheinlicher als das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2018)

Es ist deiner Meinung also wahrscheinlich, dass
- versehentlich eine russische BUK-Einheit in einen Nachbarstaat einrückt
- versehentlich ihre Abwesenheit über mehrere Tage unbemerkt bleibt
- versehentlich das Kommandoverhikel dieser Einheit einen schwerwiegenden Fehler aufweißt
- der versehentlich ebenfalls über mehrere Einsatztage hinweg unbemerkt bleibt
- und versehentlich den Kurs anfliegender Objekte um >10° falsch darstellt
- sowie einen zweiten Fehler, der versehentlich die Größe anfliegender Objekt um den Faktor 20+ falsch darstellt
- versehentlich aber über mehrere Tage nicht bemerkt wird
- sowie einen dritten Fehler, der versehentlich die Höhe anfliegender Objekte um den Faktor 10+ falsch darstellt
- versehentlich aber über mehrere Tage nicht bemerkt wird
- sowie einen vierten Fehler, der versehentlich die Geschwindigkeit anfliegender Objekte um den Faktor 2+ falsch darstellt
- versehentlich aber über mehrere Tage nicht bemerkt wird
- obwohl alle diese Fehler kontinuierlich über Minuten hinweg auftreten
- so dass die Besatzung der BUK versehentlich eine in 11 km Höhe mit 900 km/ an ihnen vorbeifliegende Boeing für eine in 1 km Höhe mit 450 km/h auf sie zusteuernde SU-25 hält und diese
- versehentlich in Selbstverteidigung abschießt
- versehentlich nach diesem erfolgreichen Abschuss und somit vermeintlich wiederhergestellter Sicherheit den Rückzug nach Russland antritt wobei
- versehentlich über mehrere Tage das Verlassen der Stellung genausowenig merkwürdig findet, wie zuvor die das Verschwinden vom Stützpunkt
- während gleichzeitig und ohne Vorbereitung die russische Führung versehentlich Radarmaterial veröffentlicht, dass versehentlich zurvor gefälscht wurde, über einen Abschuss MH17 durch eine ukrainisches Flugzeug veröffentlicht
- und dabei versehentlich vergisst, eine Untersuchung wegen des komischen Verhaltens einer BUK-Besatzung einzuleiten sowie das 
- verbleiben der versehentlich verschwundenen Rakete aufzuklären
- weswegen versehentlich auch nie ein Schuldiger entdeckt respektive
- versehentlich die verantwortlichen dauerhaft gedeckt und so
- versehentlich vor der internationalen Strafverfolgung geschützt werden, während man
- versehentlich versucht, noch die Ukraine anzuschmieren?

Da muss ich leider sagen: Ich bin wohl weniger leichtgläubig als du und sehe da mindestens ein "Versehen" zuviel, um dass nur noch mit dummen Zufällen zu erklären. Denn diese Kette ist ein etwas so wahrscheinlich, wie ein ausgefüllter Lottoschein mit 6er + Superzahl, den der Gewinner versehentlich morgen in meinen Briefkasten wirft, anstatt ihn bei Lotto vorzulegen.

Was ich dagegen für durchaus möglich halte:
Das jemand weit oben in der russischen Führung irgendjemanden (oder irgendetwas) vernichten wollte, der an diesem Tag in einer Zivilmaschiene richtig Osten unterwegs war und dass dieses Führungsmitglied null Hemmungen hatte, ein paar Kollateralschäden in Kauf zu nehmen, solange er sie jemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben konnte. Bei letzterem Punkt ist dann aber tatsächlich ein Versehen unterlaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2018)

*Warum erstellst du eine Liste mit Behauptungen die ich nicht aufgestellt hab?


Ich habe nur behauptet, dass die Besatzung der BUK MH17 für eine ukrainische Militärmaschine (eher Trapo) gehalten hat und deswegen abgeschossen hat.*

Russland lügt und betreibt Propaganda, so eine Peinlichkeit gibt man nicht zu und es schützt auch nicht vor Internationalen Gerichten (siehe US-Iran Vorfall),

Ja tiefer und langsamer, aber ich denke einem Anfänger könnte so eine Verwechslung schon passieren.
Ukraine-Krise: Militarflugzeug moglicherweise von Russland aus abgeschossen | ZEIT ONLINE

Überarbeite deine Liste nochmal, eventuell kann man dich dann ernst nehmen...


----------



## JePe (2. Juni 2018)

Das abgeschossene Transportflugzeug war eine Antonow AN-26; MH17 dagegen eine Boeing 777-200ER. Alleine der Radarquerschnitt beider Flugzeuge ist etwa so aehnlich wie der einer Kegelrobbe und eines Pottwals. Ja, mit sehr viel Phantasie kann es ein Unglueck gewesen sein, dass am Ende einer Kette aus sehr vielen aktiv und passiv begangenen Fehlern stand. Die sehr viel wahrscheinlichere Erklaerung ist aber eine andere. Und insoweit geht der von Dir bemaengelte Fragenkatalog - auf den es aus Russland bislang entweder nur eisiges Schweigen oder hahnebuechenen Bloedsinn zur Antwort gab - schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2018)

@jepe
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass man die abgeschossene Maschine wieder für eine AN26 gehalten hat, sondern dass man es für eine weitere Transportmaschine gehalten hat. 

Aber so, wir haben eine AN-26 abgeschossen vom russischen Territorium. Wenn es dafür Beweise gegeben hätte wäre das ein kriegerischer Akt der offensichtlicher nicht sein könnte. Also hat man sich entschieden eigene BUKs
in die Ukraine zu senden um sowas zu verhindern. Aber die Frage die bleibt ist, ob es gut ausgebildete russische Soldaten waren oder dilettantisch ausgebildete Rebellen. Ja man braucht eine gewisse Schulung um dieses Gerät zu bedienen, aber 
es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass hier schlecht ausgebildete Männer ein komplexes Waffensystem bedient haben -> *Fehlerquelle*
Die BUK M1 ist ein altes System, wir haben Kenntnisse über die Rakete aber nicht über den Softwarestand etc und wenn wir uns ansehen welche Fehler mit FlaRaks schon passiert sind, dann ist das auch eine Möglichkeit.
Der schon oft genannte Vorfall der US Navy bei dem man eine Passagiermaschine für eine F14 gehalten wurde (aber eine Verwechslung mit einer Trapo Maschine ist Unsinn?) und 2001 wo die Ukraine bei einer Übung 
eine russische Maschine abgeschossen hat. Gegenargument: Das ist ja schon Jahre her
Stimmt, aber das System ist ebenso alt und wir kennen nicht den Modernisierungsgrad des Waffensystems. -> *Fehlerquelle*
Der letzte Grund ist, dass man in einem Kriegsgebiet unter Stress steht und gerne mal vorschnell abdrückt. Wer diese Stresssituationen nicht kennt sollte sich bitte mal nicht dazu äußern. ->*Fehlerquelle*


Das sind alles Gründe, gute gründe wie das passiert sein könnte. Zweifelsohne trägt Russland die Schuld, aber dass man vorsätzlich Zivilisten töten wollte ist ein schwerer Vorwurf den man beweisen sollte bevor man ihn Vorträgt. 
Stichwort Unschuldsvermutung. Wenn ich beweisen kann, dass jemand einen anderen im Streit getötet, aber den Vorsatz nicht beweisen kann kommt auch kein Mord oder Totschlag als Urteil in Betracht. Aber fahrlässige Tötung. Das als kleines Beispiel.

Außerdem findet ihr es wirklich logisch, dass jemand eine vollbesetzte Zivilmaschine vom Himmel holt wegen einer Person? Jemand der sowas befehlen könnte hat auch Zugriff auf den russischen Geheimdienst und andere subtilere Methoden.

Natürlich kann das auch jemand vorsätzlich gemacht, unmöglich ist das nicht. Aber beides ist unbewiesen.


----------



## micha34 (3. Juni 2018)

Die 777 wird soviel ich weiss auch für militärische Zwecke eingesetzt.
Wohl u.a bei den Amis.

Sollten Zivilflugzeuge keine Kennung senden die das Ding Identifizieren kann? Vielleicht lag auch da das Problem,weiss ich nicht.
Da es sich aber nie gut macht eine wohlweislich zivile Maschine abzuschiessen,was das sicher keine Absicht.

Sollte untersucht werden und die Russen sollten da möglichst mitwirken.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2018)

Ja Zivilflugzeuge senden ein Signal, dass sie als Zivilflugzeug erkennbar macht.

Und die Russen werden es leugnen weil sie schuldig sind.


----------



## micha34 (3. Juni 2018)

Man müsste auch sagen das die besagtes Signal auch Senden SOLLTEN.
Dazu müsste doch was die Luftüberwachung sagen können.

Ich sehe da nämlich immer noch keinen Sinn,ein ziviles Passagierflugzeug absichtlich abzuschiessen.
Auch für die Russen nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Warum erstellst du eine Liste mit Behauptungen die ich nicht aufgestellt hab?*


*

Ich erstelle eine Liste mit Argumenten, weil ich hier an einer Diskussion teilnehmen möchte. Das macht man so bei eingem gepflegten Meinungsaustausch - man legt Argumente vor und das Gegenüber geht darauf ein.
Du hingegen wischst jetzt zum xten Mal meine Analyse des Themas mit einem "haben die halt mal so gehalten" vom Tisch, ohne irgend ein wie oder warum zu erklären. Jede Erklärung ist für dich pauschal falsch, also ist "gar keine Erklärung" die wahrscheinliche Antwort?




Sparanus schrieb:



			@jepe
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass man die abgeschossene Maschine wieder für eine AN26 gehalten hat, sondern dass man es für eine weitere Transportmaschine gehalten hat.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hast du auch einen Vorschlag, was für eine Transportmaschine es sonst gewesen sein soll, wie die Radardaten einer 777 für diesen Typ gehalten werden konnten, warum sie aus Sicht der Russen in der Gegend hätte sein sollen, wieso sie den Eindruck einer direkten Bedrohung erweckte und vor allem die große Dauerfrage:
Wieso die russische BUK überhaupt "zum Abschuss einer einzelnen ukrainischen Transportmaschine" in die Ukraine verlegt wurde?




			Aber die Frage die bleibt ist, ob es gut ausgebildete russische Soldaten waren oder dilettantisch ausgebildete Rebellen. Ja man braucht eine gewisse Schulung um dieses Gerät zu bedienen, aber 
es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass hier schlecht ausgebildete Männer ein komplexes Waffensystem bedient haben -> Fehlerquelle

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Es wurde ein BUK samt Bedienmannschaft in die Ukraine verlegt. Soll sich die Bedienmannschaft deiner Meinung nach in Luft aufgelöst haben, damit vorübergehend Daddelkinder die Kontrolle übernehmen? Warum bitte schön sollte deiner Theorie zu Folge denn Russland beim heimlichen Einsatz einer BUK in der Ukraine eine einheimische, unqualifizierte Besatzung nutzen? Während die eigenen, qualifizierten Leute zwei Häuser weiter ... - ja was eigentlich machen? Zielscheiben für Ukrainer spielen?




			Die BUK M1 ist ein altes System, wir haben Kenntnisse über die Rakete aber nicht über den Softwarestand etc und wenn wir uns ansehen welche Fehler mit FlaRaks schon passiert sind, dann ist das auch eine Möglichkeit.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also wenn "wir" zumindest mal einen Kenntnissstand auf dem Niveau von Wikipedia vorraussetzen, dann ist die BUK M1 ist das aktuelle Rückgrat der Luft-Nahverteidigung der russischen Armee und erst seit dem Ende der Sowjetunion überhaupt im Einsatz, die neuesten Varianten wurden erst 2012 geliefert. Vergleiche mit der Erkennungsleistung eines ab 1965 entwickelten und seit den mitt-70ern verbauten US-Waffenleitsystem sind also in etwa so angebracht wie Vergleiche zwischen einem Apple I und einem 486er.
(An dieser Stelle die Anmerkung, dass Iran Air 665 erst nach mehrmaligen vergeblichen Kontaktaufnahmeversuchen abgeschossen wurde und das in Gewässern, in denen ein Jahr zuvor drei Dutzend US-Soldaten getötet wurden, weil sie zu lange mit dem Schießen gewartet hatten. Wobei auch in dem Fall die Kernfrage war, warum man überhaupt in potentiell feindlichem Territorium war - eine Frage, die aber immerhin -mit sehr kritikwürdigen Gründen- beantwortet wurde, wohingegen Russland bis heute darauf behart, das es sich perfekt friedlich verhält und bis heute auch von der internationalen Gemeinschaft -und von diversene Forenmitgliedern- so behandelt wird, als würde das stimmen.)




			Gegenargument: Das ist ja schon Jahre her
Stimmt, aber das System ist ebenso alt und wir kennen nicht den Modernisierungsgrad des Waffensystems. -> Fehlerquelle

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Siehe oben: Die einzige Fehlerquelle hier ist dein unzureichender Informationsstand, denn selbst der älteste mögliche Zustand liegt mehrere Zehnerpotenzen höher.




			Der letzte Grund ist, dass man in einem Kriegsgebiet unter Stress steht und gerne mal vorschnell abdrückt. Wer diese Stresssituationen nicht kennt sollte sich bitte mal nicht dazu äußern. ->Fehlerquelle

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Kennst du diese Stresssituation? Du äußerst dich ja sehr vehement und eindeutig dazu.
Und könntest uns bei der Gegelegenheit dann ausgehend von deiner Erfahrung erklären, wie Armeen mit friendly fire Quoten von unter 20% Verlust aus Kriegsgebieten zurückkommen, wenn es vollkommen normal ist, weit entfernte, an einem vorbeifliegende, keine Anzeichen von Aggression zeigende, unzureichend definierte Objekte abzuschießen? Wir reden hier nicht von einem Frontsoldaten, der das Gewehr im Anschlag hat und den Abzug durchzieht, weil sich vor ihm irgendwas bewegt (was kritikwürdig genug wäre - vergleiche Vietnam), sondern von einer Bedienmannschaft vor einem Computerbildschirm. Die mehrere Minuten Zeit hatte, Daten auszuwerten und dann gemäß ihrer Ausbildung zum richtigen Schluss zu kommen. Eine Ausbildung, in der der Vermeidung von Abschüssen z.B. eigener Flugzeuge eine wichtige Stellung zukommen sollte.




			Das sind alles Gründe, gute gründe wie das passiert sein könnte.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein. Das ist eine Theorie, die unter anderem ein eintreffen der drei genannten (und wie oben dargelegt noch zahlreicher weiterer) Aspekte voraussetzt, um überhaupt in Frage zu kommen




			Stichwort Unschuldsvermutung. Wenn ich beweisen kann, dass jemand einen anderen im Streit getötet, aber den Vorsatz nicht beweisen kann kommt auch kein Mord oder Totschlag als Urteil in Betracht. Aber fahrlässige Tötung. Das als kleines Beispiel.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn derjenige zu dem Streit eine Pistole mitgebracht hat, für deren Tragen er keinerlei anderen Grund hatte, dann wird für gewöhnlich auf Mord geurteilt. Und genau das ist im Falle von MH17 nun einmal so passiert. Desweiteren hat der Täter anschließend versucht, seine Spuren zu verwischen und hat während des Versuches, die Tat jemand anderem anzuhängen, den Ablauf selbst mit allen Charakteristiken eines Mordes beschrieben.




			Außerdem findet ihr es wirklich logisch, dass jemand eine vollbesetzte Zivilmaschine vom Himmel holt wegen einer Person? Jemand der sowas befehlen könnte hat auch Zugriff auf den russischen Geheimdienst und andere subtilere Methoden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ob tatsächlich die Zielmaschiene getroffen wurde, habe ich bewusst offen gelassen. Die Zielparameter "hochfliegend, groß, 900 km/h" haben im Einsatzfenster der BUK eine ganze Reihe Maschienen erfüllt. Auch der Kurs war kein ungewöhnlicher und ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass Flugabwehrsysteme, insbesondere russische die auf Übungsgelände weit ab jenseits ziviler Routen zurückgreifen können, überhaupt zivile Transponder auswerten. Es hätte also durch eine andere 777 oder auch Maschienen etwas anderer Größe wie 767, 787, 747 und möglicherweise sogar 757 oder 737 nebst den jeweiligen Airbus- Iljuschin-,... Äquivalenten sein können. Darunter auch Frachtversionen, Regierungs- und mehr oder minder leere Einzelflug-Charterflüge.

Was aber eben überhaupt nicht in das Einsatzspektrum passt, sind Transporter im ukrainischen Fronteinsatz oder gar Bodenkampflugzeuge, gegen die man sich schnell verteidigen müsste. Und das wussten russische und separatistische Kräfte auch, denn ukrainisches Einsatzfluggerät war zuvor schon so oft mit kleineren Luftabwehrsystemen abgeschossen worden, dass die Ukraine die Einsätze (auch wegen fehlender Ziele) zurückgefahren hatte. MH17 dagegen war zum Zeitpunkt des Abschusses schon soweit und so hoch über die Front geflogen, dass ein militärischer Einsatz innerhalb der Ukraine selbst mit einer Sarajevo-Landung kaum mehr möglich gewesen wäre, weil ein Flugzeug aus dieser Höhe sogar mit abgeschalteten Triebwerken erst über russischem Territorium zur Landung ansetzen würde.

tl;dr:
- Wer ukrainische Militärmaschienen im Krieg über dem Donbas hätte abschießen wollen, hätte dafür erwiesenermaßen bessere Methoden als eine BUK gehabt.
- Wer dennoch eine BUK gegen angreifende Ukrainer hätten einsetzen wollen, hätte sie viel näher an der Front platzieren müssen
- Wer aus unerfindlichen Gründen einen Teil des östlichen Donbass mit einer BUK vor urkrainischen Landemanövern schützen wollte, für die es keinerlei Vorbilder, keinen militärischen Nutzen und gegen die es weit bessere Waffen (s.o.) gab, der hätte Objekte mit der Flughöhe ODER der Geschwindigkeit ODER der Größe (ganz zu schweige von "und") von MH17 automatisch ausfiltern lassen sollen (und solche Filter waren schon zur Auslieferung der ersten BUKs kein Problem und definitiv eine sinnvolle Ausstattung für ein Waffensystem mit automatischer Zielsortierung).
- Besagter hypothetischer "Ost-Donbass-Beschützer" hat außerdem sehr merkwürdige Vorstellungen vom zeitlichen Bedarf des Schutzes, denn die BUK war nun wirklich nur sehr kurz da. Wesentlich kürzer als zumindest in NATO-Nationen allein die Befehlskette für den Einsatzbeschluss gebraucht hätte.




			Natürlich kann das auch jemand vorsätzlich gemacht, unmöglich ist das nicht. Aber beides ist unbewiesen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na das klingt doch schon einmal deutlich offener, als das bisherige "es war ein Versehen beim schießen auf Militärtransporter, alles andere ist unmöglich". Bewiesen ist definitiv nichts und ich würde mich auch sehr für dritte Vorschläge interessieren*, denn "warum wollte jemand in Russland ein Zivilflugzeug über der Ukraine abschießen?" ist in der Tat eine schwer zu beantwortende Frage und das einzige praktische an dieser These ist, dass eine derartige Antwort definitiv geheim und uns somit nicht bekannt wäre, was zu unserem Kenntnissstand passt. Daneben hat die These noch eine ganze Menge weiterer Lücken, denn bei solider Planung hätte man seine Spuren viel besser verwischen können - es wären also auch nach dieser Interpretation Fehler unterlaufen. Nur eben eine reine kleinerer Fehler nebenbei, wie sie zu kurzfristigen Aktionen (siehe: kurzer Aufenthalt) passen würden, während die These "Verwechslung mit Militärtransporter" von einer ganzen Kette von Versäumnissen ausgeht, von denen jedes einzelne in krassem Widerspruch zu höchsten Prioritäten jedes Beteiligten steht.


*: Wie weiter oben schon mal erwähnt - recht viele Aspekte lassen sich auch mit einem gezielten Angriff gegen US-Drohnen erklären. Das wäre ein logisches Ziel, würde die Verlegung einer BUK erklären und wäre in Sachen Fluggeschwindigkeit und -höhe viel näher an MH17 dran, als ein Militärtransporter. Aber eben auch nur näher (etwas langsamer, viel höher), von der Radarsignatur absolut unpassend (und da dass ein großes Problem bei der Abwehr von GHs ist wäre ein BUK-Besatzung darüber auch gründlich informiert gewesen) und keines schwer zu verdeckenden Batallions bedürftig.

Deswegen in meiner "Liste von Dingen, die Russland möglicherweise treffen wollte" nur auf einem mittleren Platz - hinter einer großen Zivilmaschine (deren Inhalt ja keineswegs rein zivil gesehen sein muss), deutlich vor urkainischen Militärtransportern. Aber was gehört auf Platz 1, was flog noch über dem Donbas rum?




micha34 schrieb:



			Man müsste auch sagen das die besagtes Signal auch Senden SOLLTEN.
Dazu müsste doch was die Luftüberwachung sagen können.

Ich sehe da nämlich immer noch keinen Sinn,ein ziviles Passagierflugzeug absichtlich abzuschiessen.
Auch für die Russen nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Der Transponder von MH17 hat iirc bis zum Abschuss korrekt funktioniert. Aber siehe oben: Ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass eine BUK überhaupt zur Auswertung derartiger Transponder fähig ist. Vom Auftragsmuster her sollte sie ja nur in Gegenden aktiv werden, wo diese gar nicht oder allenfalls zu Täuschungszwecken eingeschaltet werden und russische Freund-Feind-Erkennungssysteme werden eigene Frequenzen und Codes nutzen.*


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2018)

> Ich erstelle eine Liste mit Argumenten, weil ich hier an einer Diskussion teilnehmen möchte. Das macht man so bei eingem gepflegten Meinungsaustausch - man legt Argumente vor und das Gegenüber geht darauf ein.


Nein, du hast mir Sachen in den Mund gelegt, die ich gar nicht gesagt hab. Warum unterstellst du mir vor, dass ich die Schuld Russlands anzweifel?
Das ist der erste Punkt in deiner Liste. Also erkläre mir erstmal warum du sowas aufzählst. 
Sonst kann ich gleich Bild lesen gehen statt deine Texte zu lesen.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

Sehr schwere Folgen fuer die ganze ukrainische Staatlichkeit: Das angeblich nicht in der Ukraine aktiv kaempfende Russland droht fuer den Fall von Angriffen auf Stellungen der sog. (pro)russischen Separatisten und stellt schon mal klar, wer dann schuld sein wird.

Uebrigens haben Landkartenkorrekturen waehrend oder um Grossereignisse das Potenzial zur Tradition (Kaukasuskrieg kurz vor der Fussball-Europameisterschaft 2008 und die Annexion der Krim waehrend der Olympischen Winterspiele 2014). Macht Putin jetzt den Hattrick?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2018)

Eigentlich müsste die EU (ohne die NATO) Truppen in die Ukraine entsenden und die Separatisten zurück schlagen.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

So weit wuerde ich nicht gehen - aber man koennte Blauhelme in die umkaempften Gebiete entsenden. Das moechte Russland aber nicht; allenfalls entlang der Demarkationslnie. Quasi als kostenlosen Grenzschutz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, du hast mir Sachen in den Mund gelegt, die ich gar nicht gesagt hab. Warum unterstellst du mir vor, dass ich die Schuld Russlands anzweifel?
> Das ist der erste Punkt in deiner Liste. Also erkläre mir erstmal warum du sowas aufzählst.
> Sonst kann ich gleich Bild lesen gehen statt deine Texte zu lesen.



Ich lege dir Sachen in den Mund? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, was meiner Meinung nach Voraussetzung für einen "versehentlichen" Ablauf der stattgefundenen Ereignisse alles erforderlich wäre. Ich würde ja gerne detailierter über deinen Erklärungsansatzsprechen, nur weigerst du dich ja beharlich irgendwelche Details deiner These bekanntzugeben und diskutierst stattdessen über Forenmitglieder 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste die EU (ohne die NATO) Truppen in die Ukraine entsenden und die Separatisten zurück schlagen.



Was hat denn die EU bitte schön damit zu, wenn sich selbsterklärte Russen mit russischer Unterstützung in der Ukraine einen Krieg mit Ukrainern liefern?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2018)

Ich frag dich nochmal ganz einfach konkret und du antwortest konkret okay?  Das wäre ganz lieb von dir, dann verstehe ich vielleicht was da oben vorgeht bei dir.

Achtung Zitat:


> Es ist deiner Meinung also wahrscheinlich, dass
> - versehentlich eine russische BUK-Einheit in einen Nachbarstaat einrückt



1. Wo hab ich das geschrieben, angedeutet oder behauptet?
2. Warum sollte ich sowas behaupten?

Zusatzaufgabe:
Finde die Stellen im Text in denen ich selbst das genaue Gegenteil behaupte.

Das könnte ich bei einigen Punkten der Liste Fragen. Tu mir den gefallen und beantworte mir dies.



> Was hat denn die EU bitte schön damit zu, wenn sich selbsterklärte Russen mit russischer Unterstützung in der Ukraine einen Krieg mit Ukrainern liefern?


Einfluss, Macht, Stabilität das übliche halt.
Wenn Russland sich aufspielt geht uns das sehr wohl was an.


----------



## Quat (9. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat denn die EU bitte schön damit zu, wenn sich selbsterklärte Russen mit russischer Unterstützung in der Ukraine einen Krieg mit Ukrainern liefern?


Schaffung von Absatzmärkten,... haben „wir“ als europäische Gemeinschaft doch alle was von!
Ok, Thema verfehlt, sorry!
Oder nee, eigentlich geht‘s doch genau darum im Endeffekt. Alles gipfelt schlußendlich dort.
Auch die Ergebnisse dieser Untersuchung, sollen schlicht nur dazu beitragen.


----------



## Quat (9. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einfluss, Macht, Stabilität das übliche halt.
> Wenn Russland sich aufspielt geht uns das sehr wohl was an.


Alter!
Darf ich das mal in den einzig richtigen Kontext setzen?
Wirtschaftlicher Einfluß, wirtschaftliche Macht, wirtschaftliche Stabilität, die übliche Wirtschaft halt.
Wenn Russland sich wirtschaftlich aufspielt ...
Profit jedweder Art geht immer zu lasten der Allgemeinheit, egal welcher, der ukrainischen, der russischen, der europäischen, aller!
Egal wer hier als „moralischer Sieger“ etabliert werden soll, verlieren werden alle anderen!
Außerdem diskutiert ihr beide über Interpretationen einer Interpretation, Sichtweise einer Sichtweise gegen Sichtweise einer Sichtweise. Darin kann man sich auch verlieren! Bringt ihr das nicht überein, gibt‘s auch kein Ende, allenfalls ein oder zwei Aufgaben. (Aufgaben im Sinne von; Ich geb‘ auf!)
Es geht dabei nicht um die Menschen, die ermordet oder getötet wurden, ging es nie! Die sind nur Werkzeuge!

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich frag dich nochmal ganz einfach konkret und du antwortest konkret okay?  Das wäre ganz lieb von dir, dann verstehe ich vielleicht was da oben vorgeht bei dir.
> 
> Achtung Zitat:
> 
> ...



Aussage von dir:
Eine russische BUK hat in der Urkraine versehentlich eine Zivilmaschiene abgeschossen.

Vorrausetzung, damit dies überhaupt möglich ist:
Eine russische BUK war in der Ukraine.

Ausgangssituation:
Es gibt keine russischen BUKs in der Ukraine. Es gibt keine rechtlichen Rahmen für russische BUKs, in die Ukraine einzudringen. Es gibt keinen Anlass für russische BUKs in der Ukraine zu operieren.


Löse bitte diesen Widerspruch auf. Bislang kam von dir nur "Versehen". Damit habe ich gearbeitet. Wenn das falsch war - was ist dann deiner Meinung nach richtig?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2018)

@ruyven
Ich sprach eindeutig und überdeutlich nur im Bezug auf das abgeschossene Flugzeug von einem Versehen. 

Fallbeispiel:
Du nimmst als 15 Jähriger den Wagen von deinem Dad, drehst ne Runde und überfährst ein anderes Kind.

War ein ein Versehen, dass du dich ans Steuer gesetzt hast? Nein
War es ein Versehen, dass du damit gefahren bist? Nein
War es ein Versehen, dass du jemanden überfahren hast? Davon darf man ausgehen.
War es deswegen Mord? Nein, davon darf man auch nicht automatisch ausgehen.

Hab ich das jetzt bildlich genug dargestellt?


Kurz gesagt, es gibt genug Beweise Russland für den Abschuss verantwortlich zu machen. Für Mord muss aber mehr vorliegen als eine bloße Vermutung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2018)

Du hast etwas bildlich dargestellt, aber das Bild passt hinten und vorne nicht. Eine BUK ist kein Auto, sondern eine Waffe und sie wurde nicht im korrekten Umfeld (für russische BUKs: Russland) eingesetzt. Und Unterhaltung kann wohl auch nicht Ziel der Sache gewesen sein - statt dessen wurden lange vor Druck des Abschussknopfes Entscheidungen getroffen, die für mich nur unter Annahme eines geplanten Abschusses Sinn ergeben (um gegenteilige Erklärungen wird hiermit letztmalig gebeten, ansonsten nehme ich die Dikussionsverweigerung zur Kenntnis).

Um dein Beispiel anzpassen:
Ich bin nicht ein unbedarfter 15-jähriger, der etwas ihm unbekanntes ausprobiert, sondern ein 30 jähriger mit Befehlshaber im Militär, der etwas macht, dass zu seinem Aufgaben-Kernbereich gehört. (etwas krude Abstraktion, bei der BUK dürfte es halt eine Mischung von 20 bis 50 jährigen, die jeweils von Schussfreigaben bis zu Einsatzbefehlen das gemacht haben, wofür sie jeweils da sind)
Ich nehme nicht den Wagen von Dad, sondern das M16 (Dad ist für dieses Beispiel US-Amerikaner )
Ich fahre damit schieße damit nicht auf der Straße dem Schießplatz, sondern rotze ein Magazin nach dem andern durch die umliegenden Hecken in fremde Gärten.
Und das, obwohl mir Schießen gar keinen Spaß macht, sondern ... - "aus versehen"? Angeblich nicht. "Aus Spaß" in diesem Fall aber auch nicht. "Weil ich jemanden töten will"? 
Hinterher ist das Nachbarskind tot.
Mord oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Das Bild ist vollkommen richtig, du bist wohl schlicht nicht in der Lage das Bild zu deuten.

Aber zu deine Frage zu beantworten, kein Mord. Es wird kein Mordmerkmal erfüllt, da kein Mordmerkmal erfüllt ist und nicht die geringste Tötungsabsicht bestand.

Das selbe gilt für den Fall der BUK, 
Du kannst denen kein Mordmerkmal nachweisen, eher Totschlag.


----------



## JePe (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du kannst denen kein Mordmerkmal nachweisen, eher Totschlag.



Selbst nach dem, hier nicht anwendbaren, deutschen Strafgesetzbuch eine mutige These. Da wird Mord naemlich u. a. auch dann vermutet, wenn das Toetungsdelikt begangen wird, um eine andere Straftat zu verschleiern.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wird kein Mordmerkmal erfüllt, da kein Mordmerkmal erfüllt ist(...)



Es ist so, weil es so ist?



Sparanus schrieb:


> (...)und nicht die geringste Tötungsabsicht bestand.



Was koennte Russland denn bestenfalls mit der Installation der BUK beabsichtigt haben? Fuer ein Silvesterfeuerwerk war es ja irgendwie zu spaet.

Russland hat die Waffe in Stellung gebracht, um etwas abzuschiessen und war sich sehr wohl bewusst, dass dieses etwas aller Voraussicht nach mindestens Piloten, womoeglich weitere Passagiere haben wuerde. Die zu toeten mag nicht das vorgreifliche Ziel gewesen sein, wurde aber mindestens billigend in Kauf genommen. Transportflugzeuge erreichen normalerweise nicht die Hoehe, in der MH17 getroffen wurde - weil sie in eigenen Luftkorridoren unterwegs sind und / oder die Hoehe schlicht nicht erreichen koennen (die kurz zuvor abgeschossene An-26 etwa hat eine Dienstgipfelhoehe von ca. 8.1km). Und bei einem Waffensystem wie einer BUK sitzt nicht eine einzelne Person vor einem roten Knopf und muss in Sekundenbruchteilen entscheiden, ob sie diesen nun drueckt oder nicht. Moegliche Ziele muessen aktiv ausgewaehlt und dauerhaft verfolgt werden, ehe sie abgeschossen werden koennen. Ich kann mir einen Fehler als Produkt einer langen Kette von Fehler(entscheidunge)n zwar vorstellen - aber eben auch den Vorsatz, einen Zwischenfall zu provozieren. So oder so bestand der Vorsatz zum Abschuss eines Flugzeuges, wurde der Tod von dessen Besatzung und etwaigen Passagieren hingenommen und kann es an der russischen Verantwortung fuer den Abschuss vernuenftigerweise keinen Zweifel geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Juni 2018)

Natürlich wäre auch nach deutschem Recht ein Mordmerkmal erfüllt.

Die Nutzung eines gemeingefährlichen Mittels.

Dazu Wiki;

"Als Mord gilt auch die Tötung unter Einsatz eines gemeingefährlichen Mittels. Dieses ist dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass es in der konkreten Tatsituation eine Mehrzahl von Menschen an Leib und Leben gefährden kann, weil der Täter die von ihm ausgehende Gefahr nicht beherrschen kann."

Also wenn das nicht auf eine Rakete  zutrifft, was dann?

Und ferner könnte man argumentieren, dass vermutlich auch das Mordmerkmal derHeimtücke vorliegt.

Das einzige was fraglich bleibt, ist der Nachweis der Täterschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Was koennte Russland denn bestenfalls mit der Installation der BUK beabsichtigt haben? Fuer ein Silvesterfeuerwerk war es ja irgendwie zu spaet.


Ich empfehle den Text nochmal zu lesen, der zitierte Absatz war auf sein "M16 Beispiel " bezogen.
Keine Tötungsabsicht kann man in einem Kriegsgebiet natürlich nicht unterstellen, deswegen hast du das wohl einfach falsch verstanden.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einen Fehler als Produkt einer langen Kette von Fehler(entscheidunge)n zwar vorstellen - aber eben auch den Vorsatz, einen Zwischenfall zu provozieren.


Genau darum geht es, es ist beides möglich und beides sind nur Vermutungen. Nichts davon können wir beweisen. Das weiß nur der Schuldige.

@kaaruzo
Eine FlaRak ist eigentlich eine vom Schützen sehr beherrschbare Gefahr, natürlich kann es immer Fehler geben, aber deswegen ist die Waffe nicht gemeingefährlich.
Wir sprechen ja nicht von einer strategischen Waffe die wir einfach auf ne Stadt werfen egal wer da ist.


> Und ferner könnte man argumentieren, dass vermutlich auch das Mordmerkmal derHeimtücke vorliegt.


Nur, wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass die Crew bewusst eine Zivilmaschine abgeschossen hat. Das können wir aber nicht.


> Das einzige was fraglich bleibt, ist der Nachweis der Täterschaft.


Russische Soldaten oder Separatisten. 
Es wäre eine Möglichkeit, dass es letztere waren. Schlecht ausgebildet und daher gab es einen Fehler und es hat MH17 erwischt. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich Völkerrechtlich aus, wenn Russland den Separatisten Waffen leiht? Macht doch sicher einen Unterschied, wer den Knopf drückt oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @kaaruzo
> Eine FlaRak ist eigentlich eine vom Schützen sehr beherrschbare Gefahr, natürlich kann es immer Fehler geben, aber deswegen ist die Waffe nicht gemeingefährlich.



Ach der Schütze kann konkret die Gefahr beherrschen, wie viele Menschen durch diese Waffe theoretisch zu Tode kommen? 

Alle Kommentare, die ich zu diesem Mordmerkmal finde, erwähnen explizit Maschinenwaffen (sprich vollautomatisch) sowie Sprengkörper (zu denen ja auch eine Rakete zählt), eben weil man es nicht beherrschen kann, wie viele Menschen damit zu Tode kommen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur, wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass die Crew bewusst eine Zivilmaschine abgeschossen hat. Das können wir aber nicht.



Ich sagte ja, man könne darüber diskutieren, die Wehr- und Arglosigkeit lag auf jeden Fall vor.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo wir sprechen von einem Kriegsgebiet, der Ansicht nach wäre jeder Soldat der seine Waffe auf einen Menschen richtet ein Mörder.



> Das ist für das Vorliegen von Heimtücke egal. An keiner Stelle wird eine Absicht vorausgesetzt.


Das ist Bullshit, es muss eine Absicht vorliegen.

Buk hingestellt->gewollt
Flugzeug abgeschossen->gewollt
Zivilmaschine getroffen-> gewollt oder ungewollt ->kein Beweis->kein Mord



> Voraussetzung heimtückischer Begehungsweise ist weiter, dass der Täter die von ihm erkannte Arg- und Wehrlosigkeit des Opfers bewusst zur Tatbegehung ausnutzt


https://community.beck.de/2012/08/11/basiswissen-stgb-heimtuecke

Militärmaschine über Kriegsgebiet -> nicht arg oder Wehrlos


Die Frage ist also ob man beweisen kann, dass bewusst eine Zivilmaschine abgeschossen wurde ansonsten gilt im Zweifel für den Angeklagten, ansonsten darf man maximal das bestrafen was man beweisen kann.
Irgendwer in der Kette hat da etwas sträflich vernachlässigt.


----------



## JePe (11. Juni 2018)

... nur um ganz sicher zu gehen - Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hier hoechstwahrscheinlich um ein Kriegsverbrechen geht, dass von Russland mindestens mitzuverantworten und im ukrainischen Luftraum passiert ist? Das macht das Jonglieren mit Definitionen aus dem deutschen Strafrecht naemlich irgendwie ... sinnlos.

Und was die Frage nach der Verantwortung / Schuld Russlands angeht, sollte - was mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist - Russland zwar das Mordwerkzeug zur Verfuegung gestellt, aber nicht selbst abgedrueckt haben - tja. Das haette ein Tribunal klaeren koennen. Rate, wer es blockiert hat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Irgendwer in der Kette hat da etwas sträflich vernachlässigt.



Hast Du dafuer irgendeinen Beweis? Ansonsten ist das eine Moeglichkeit. Meinetwegen auch die, die Dir wahrscheinlicher erscheint. Aber nicht die einzige und auch nicht notwendigerweise die zutreffende. Es ist ebenso moeglich, dass bis zum Abschuss von MH17 die Kette wie gewuenscht funktioniert hat und allein das Ergebnis nicht das erhoffte ist. Naemlich ein Invasionsgrund.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo wir sprechen von einem Kriegsgebiet, der Ansicht nach wäre jeder Soldat der seine Waffe auf einen Menschen richtet ein Mörder.



Ich meine mich ja dunkel zu erinnern, dass man zwischen Soldaten und Zivilisten unterscheidet, auch im Kriegsvölkerrecht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit, es muss eine Absicht vorliegen.
> 
> Buk hingestellt->gewollt
> Flugzeug abgeschossen->gewollt
> Zivilmaschine getroffen-> gewollt oder ungewollt ->kein Beweis->kein Mord



Natürlich muss keine Absicht vorliegen. Ich kann auch nicht Wild in die Menge schießen und hinterher sagen, ich hatte aber keine Tötungsabsicht.

Wenn ich mit einer derartigen Waffe auf ein Flugzeug aufschalte, dann nehme ich den Tod mindestens in Kauf (was für ein Mordurteil schon ausreichend wäre).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Basiswissen StGB: Heimtucke | beck-community
> 
> Militärmaschine über Kriegsgebiet -> nicht arg oder Wehrlos



Direkt aus dem von dir verlinkten Text:

„Arglos ist das Tatopfer, wenn es bei Beginn des ersten mit Tötungsvorsatz geführten Angriffs nicht mit einem gegen seine körperliche Unversehrtheit gerichteten schweren oder doch erheblichen Angriff rechnet. Das Opfer muss weiter gerade aufgrund seiner Arglosigkeit wehrlos sein.“

Trifft beides absolut zu.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist also ob man beweisen kann, dass bewusst eine Zivilmaschine abgeschossen wurde ansonsten gilt im Zweifel für den Angeklagten, ansonsten darf man maximal das bestrafen was man beweisen kann. Irgendwer in der Kette hat da etwas sträflich vernachlässigt.



Das muss natürlich nicht bewiesen werden. 

Ich kann nicht einfach eine Flugabwehrrakete auf ein Flugzeug abfeuern und hinterher sagen, ich wollte aber gar keine Zivilmaschine abschießen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

> Natürlich muss keine Absicht vorliegen. Ich kann auch nicht Wild in die Menge schießen und hinterher sagen, ich hatte aber keine Tötungsabsicht.


Schlechtes Beispiel, Mordmerkmal erfüllt ->niedere Beweggründe
Du tötest zum Selbstzweck, vielleicht kannst aber du vor Gericht auf etwas anderes plädieren 



> Trifft beides absolut zu.


Was ist das für eine Logik und was hast du für ein Rechtsverständnis? 
Um einen Tatbestand einer Straftat zuweisen zu erfüllen, reicht es nicht Tatbestände teilweise zu erfüllen.
Es ist auch kein Raub, wenn du jemanden die Brieftasche klaust während er nicht hinguckt nur weil ein vollendeter Raub die Entwendung der Brieftasche ebenfalls bedingt.



> Ich kann nicht einfach eine Flugabwehrrakete auf ein Flugzeug abfeuern und hinterher sagen, ich wollte aber gar keine Zivilmaschine abschießen.


Kannst du, in den USA bekommst du sogar ne Medaille dafür. 
Der Iran hat die Klage damals fallen lassen und niemand wurde verurteilt.



> ... nur um ganz sicher zu gehen - Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hier hoechstwahrscheinlich um ein Kriegsverbrechen geht, dass von Russland mindestens mitzuverantworten und im ukrainischen Luftraum passiert ist? Das macht das Jonglieren mit Definitionen aus dem deutschen Strafrecht naemlich irgendwie ... sinnlos.


Mögliches Kriegsverbrechen, das Höchstwahrscheinlich ist deine Meinung


> Und was die Frage nach der Verantwortung / Schuld Russlands angeht, sollte - was mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist - Russland zwar das Mordwerkzeug zur Verfuegung gestellt, aber nicht selbst abgedrueckt haben - tja. Das haette ein Tribunal klaeren koennen. Rate, wer es blockiert hat.


Russland ist nicht transparent was das angeht, das ist halt so

Wenn der Kronzeuge vor Gericht nicht redet und die Aussage blockiert hast du in jedem Verfahren ein Problem


> Hast Du dafuer irgendeinen Beweis? Ansonsten ist das eine Moeglichkeit. Meinetwegen auch die, die Dir wahrscheinlicher erscheint. Aber nicht die einzige und auch nicht notwendigerweise die zutreffende. Es ist ebenso moeglich, dass bis zum Abschuss von MH17 die Kette wie gewuenscht funktioniert hat und allein das Ergebnis nicht das erhoffte ist. Naemlich ein Invasionsgrund.


Darf ich dich mal was fragen?
Hältst du es für Möglich, dass ich was anderes schreibe als meine Meinung zu einer ungeklärten Frage?
Du hast deine Meinung, ich hab meine. Beide sind nicht ausgeschlossen und haben ihre Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Oder muss ich vor jedem Post das schreiben:

*Achtung Meinung*


----------



## JePe (11. Juni 2018)

2+2=4.

Ist das jetzt [ ] eine Meinung oder [ ] eine Tatsachenbehauptung?

(D)Eine Meinung sollte als solche erkennbar sein. Ob Du dass nun durch weniger endgueltige Formulierungen oder rote Farbe erreichst, ist natuerlich Dir ueberlassen.

Ansonsten nochmals meine Frage, worin der Sinn liegt, aus Paragraphen des deutschen Strafrechts zu zitieren? Denn der Donbass ist so wenig deutsch wie er russisch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2018)

> Ist das jetzt [ ] eine Meinung oder [ ] eine Tatsachenbehauptung?


Passt nicht ganz zu einer Rechnung, die Frage.

Aber seien wir mal nicht so und stellen wir es uns wirklich vor. Es ist eine Gleichung ohne Unbekannte. 
2+x+y=4
Aber was ist das? Eine Gleichung mit 2 Unbekannten, jede Lösung für x und y wäre eine Vermutung.
Richtig? 
Außerdem hab ich oft genug Formulierungen wie "Es ist möglich" und "wir haben da alle nicht den Einblick" benutzt.



> Ansonsten nochmals meine Frage, worin der Sinn liegt, aus Paragraphen des deutschen Strafrechts zu zitieren? Denn der Donbass ist so wenig deutsch wie er russisch ist.


Wir hangeln uns an etwas entlang was wir kennen ob wir es als Mord bewerten würden. Kann man machen, ansonsten müsste man gucken wer zuständig ist und das würde das ganze weiter verkomplizieren.

Zum Beispiel die Krim, welches Recht gilt dort? 
De facto das Russische, aber die Annektion ist nicht anerkannt, also gilt de jure das Ukrainische. 
Bei solchen Situationen ist die richtige Klärung erst am Ende des Konflikts möglich.
Also vereinfachen wir uns das ganze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Völkerrechtlich aus, wenn Russland den Separatisten Waffen leiht? Macht doch sicher einen Unterschied, wer den Knopf drückt oder?



Völkerrecht ist eine recht diffuse, oft auf Gewohnheit fußende Angelegenheit mit vielen offenen Punkten. Ich wüsste kein einziges Beispiel, in dem "Waffen leihen" eine Rolle gespielt hat. Das Verkaufen oder Verschenken von Waffen mit dem expliziten Zweck der Anwendung in einem bestehenden Krieg steht knapp unter der Schwelle einer direkten Kriegserklärung, der Einmarsch eigener Truppen in ein Land und deren Einsatz gegen dieses Land wäre normalerweise eine solche. Aber hier kommt eben das "diffus" hinzu: Solange niemand offen den Krieg erklärt und solange der bekriegte eine de facto Kriegshandlung nicht also solche bezeichnet, gilt es auch nicht als Krieg. Sonst befände sich die Ukraine schon seit der Krimbesetzung im Krieg mit Russland, praktisch herrscht zwischen den beiden Ländern ein Status, der gemäß Völkerrecht einzigartig sein dürfte: Eine Partei kämft aktiv gegen die andere, diese bezeichnet das aber als Frieden. Normal ist eigentlich eher die umgekehrte Situation - es gibt formell keinen Frieden, aber niemand kämpft.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo wir sprechen von einem Kriegsgebiet, der Ansicht nach wäre jeder Soldat der seine Waffe auf einen Menschen richtet ein Mörder.



Wir sprechen nicht von einer aktiven Front, sondern vom prinzipiell sicheren Hinterland einer von zwei Kampfparteien. Zwei Parteien, die iirc damals schon ein Waffenstillstandsabkommen hatten. 
Und im übrigen ist iirc ein Soldat, der vorsätzlich und Grundlos auf Zivilisten schießt, auch im Kriegsgebiet ein Mörder. Der Kriegszustand schafft Situationen, in denen eine Tötung legitimiert ist, aber hebt nicht das Recht auf Leben pauschal auf.



> Zivilmaschine getroffen-> gewollt oder ungewollt ->kein Beweis->kein Mord



Wenn es nur "Mord" ist, wenn man einen Willen nachweisen kann, dann hätten wir quasi keine Mörder. Man kann schließlich nicht in Köpfe gucken und nur die wenigsten geben ihre Absichten zu.



> Die Frage ist also ob man beweisen kann, dass bewusst eine Zivilmaschine abgeschossen wurde ansonsten gilt im Zweifel für den Angeklagten, ansonsten darf man maximal das bestrafen was man beweisen kann.
> Irgendwer in der Kette hat da etwas sträflich vernachlässigt.



Im Kriegsrecht, dass du hier nicht ohne Grund gerne anwenden möchtest gibt es afaik genausowenig wie im Völkerrecht eine Unschuldsvermutung. Die gibt es nur im (deutschen) Zivilrecht. Und auch wenn man dies prinzipiell anwenden könnte (wenn es keine offizielle russsiche Militärhandlung war, waren die Besatzungen auch keine im Dienst befindlichen Soldaten, sondern die berüchtigten russischen Touristen), würde die Frage Mord ja/nein wahlweise mit der Waffenwahl, dem unkontrollierten Rumgeballere damit (Trieb: Unterhaltung) oder ganz pauschal der Mordlust, die bei der kollektiven Entwendung und Einsatz einer Kriegswaffe unterstellt werden kann, enden.

Deswegen zwei Interpretationsmöglichkeiten: De jure nach Zivilrecht = Mord oder praktisch nach Beobachtung = von Russland befohlener Abschuss von etwas, dass in keinster Weise eingesetzten ukrainischen Militärmaschinen ähnelt.
Und ein Verstoß gegen Völker-, möglicherweise auch Kriegsrecht ist es sowieso. (iirc gibt es auch im Kriegsrecht ein paar Regeln, das nicht jeder abgeknallt werden darf. Zum Beispiel dürfen unbewaffnete Versorgungsschiffe nicht einfach so versenkt werden, da von ihnen keine akute Gefahr ausgeht. Transportflugzeuge könnten einen ähnlichen Status haben. Wenn Krieg herrscht befindet man sich zwar schneller in einer potentiellen Verteidigungsposition in der Gewalt legitimiert ist, aber eben nicht immer. Und man muss feindlichen Truppen auch die Möglichkeit offen halten, sich zu ergeben. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an das Iran-Air-Beispiel, das zwar technisch nicht mehr vergleichbar ist, aber juristisch und in dem dem Abschuss mehrere Kontaktaufnahmeversuche vorausgingen.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel, Mordmerkmal erfüllt ->niedere Beweggründe
> Du tötest zum Selbstzweck, vielleicht kannst aber du vor Gericht auf etwas anderes plädieren



Und welchen anderen Zweck außer Töten als solches soll der Abschuss von russischen Raketen außerhalb von Frontgebieten gegen Flugzeuge nicht verfeindeter Staaten im Territorium eines Landes, mit dem man nicht einmal im Krieg ist, bitte schön haben?



> Was ist das für eine Logik und was hast du für ein Rechtsverständnis?
> Um einen Tatbestand einer Straftat zuweisen zu erfüllen, reicht es nicht Tatbestände teilweise zu erfüllen.
> Es ist auch kein Raub, wenn du jemanden die Brieftasche klaust während er nicht hinguckt nur weil ein vollendeter Raub die Entwendung der Brieftasche ebenfalls bedingt.



Der Mordparagraph dess von dir aus einem Grund herangezogenen deutschen Zivilrechts ist bekanntermaßen sehr umstritten, weil er eben sehr wohl eine offene Auflistung von Tatmerkmalen darstellt, von denen nur ein Element erfüllt sein muss, um von "Mord" sprechen zu können.



> Wenn der Kronzeuge vor Gericht nicht redet und die Aussage blockiert hast du in jedem Verfahren ein Problem



Erklärst du gerade den Täter zum Kronzeugen? 



> Darf ich dich mal was fragen?
> Hältst du es für Möglich, dass ich was anderes schreibe als meine Meinung zu einer ungeklärten Frage?



Fakten, Logik und Argumente wären natürlich schön. Aber du hast Recht: In aller Regel beschränkst du dich auf mangelhaft oder gar nicht begründete Meinungen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2018)

> Wenn es nur "Mord" ist, wenn man einen Willen nachweisen kann, dann hätten wir quasi keine Mörder. Man kann schließlich nicht in Köpfe gucken und nur die wenigsten geben ihre Absichten zu.


Das ist Unsinn, schon mal den Begriff Indizienprozess gehört?
Aber Indizienprozesse sind unsicher und leicht anfechtbar. Wenn du ne Briefbombe verschickst ist es sehr schwer nicht von Mord zu reden.


> Wir sprechen nicht von einer aktiven Front, sondern vom prinzipiell sicheren Hinterland einer von zwei Kampfparteien. Zwei Parteien, die iirc damals schon ein Waffenstillstandsabkommen hatten.
> Und im übrigen ist iirc ein Soldat, der vorsätzlich und Grundlos auf Zivilisten schießt, auch im Kriegsgebiet ein Mörder. Der Kriegszustand schafft Situationen, in denen eine Tötung legitimiert ist, aber hebt nicht das Recht auf Leben pauschal auf.


Auch das Hinterland ist Kriegsgebiet, verwechsel das nicht mit der Frontlinie


> Zum Beispiel dürfen unbewaffnete Versorgungsschiffe nicht einfach so versenkt werden, da von ihnen keine akute Gefahr ausgeht.


Quelle bitte. 
Soweit ich weiß gilt sowas nur für Lazarettschiffe, weil von NAchschub geht immer eine Gefahr aus.


> Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an das Iran-Air-Beispiel, das zwar technisch nicht mehr vergleichbar ist, aber juristisch und in dem dem Abschuss mehrere Kontaktaufnahmeversuche vorausgingen.)


Jo aber auf militärischen Frequenzen die eine Zivilmaschine nicht empfangen kann und dann nochmal auf anderen Frequenzen auf denen sich Iran Air nicht angesprochen gefühlt hat.
Aber das ist allgemein ein sehr interessanter Fall, Zivilmaschine für Militärmaschine gehalten, man war ohne Kriegserklärung im iranischen Staatsgebiet.


> Und welchen anderen Zweck außer Töten als solches soll der Abschuss von russischen Raketen außerhalb von Frontgebieten gegen Flugzeuge nicht verfeindeter Staaten im Territorium eines Landes, mit dem man nicht einmal im Krieg ist, bitte schön haben?


Um Transportflieger zu treffen um die Logistik zu stören. 
Die ukrainische Trapomaschine die ne Woche zuvor abgeschossen wurde wird hier offenbar vergessen.


> Der Mordparagraph dess von dir aus einem Grund herangezogenen deutschen Zivilrechts ist bekanntermaßen sehr umstritten, weil er eben sehr wohl eine offene Auflistung von Tatmerkmalen darstellt, von denen nur ein Element erfüllt sein muss, um von "Mord" sprechen zu können.


Ja, es geht hier aber nicht um die Definition von Mord sondern um die Definition Heimtücke. Thema verfehlt.
Muss ich das ganze für Leute wie dich wirklich mit logischen Verknüpfungen machen?


> Erklärst du gerade den Täter zum Kronzeugen?


Ein Täter kann auch als Zeuge geladen werden, aber du bist mal wieder schlicht unfähig Bilder zu verstehen


> Fakten, Logik und Argumente wären natürlich schön. Aber du hast Recht: In aller Regel beschränkst du dich auf mangelhaft oder gar nicht begründete Meinungen.


Also die meisten Fakten sind für uns schlicht Unbekannte um es mal mathematisch auszudrücken (hallo jepe)
Wenn du den Rest nicht verstehst liegt das ausschließlich daran, dass du zu verbohrt bist.

Wir haben beide nur Meinungen, aber meine scheinst du mit einer Vehemenz zu bekämpfen, die ist unglaublich. Wenn du religiös wärst könntest du in den Bible Belt ziehen.


----------



## RtZk (12. Juni 2018)

Ihr könnt euch da gegenseitig solange den Kopf einschlagen wir ihr wollt, an der De Facto Position  ändert es aber gar nichts, nur ein winziger Teil der Kriegsverbrechen und/oder Völkerrechtsbrüche wird und wurde bestraft.
Es wurden normalerweise nur gegen den Verlierer geklagt, dass der Sieger ebenfalls zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen verübt hat (beispielsweise 2. WK) interessiert niemanden und sie kommen straflos davon.
Es wird sicherlich auch nicht anders an dem Ende dieses Konfliktes sein.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

... irgendwie ist bei mir noch immer nicht der Groschen gefallen, warum hier die, offensichtllich nicht passende, Schablone des deutschen Strafrechts auf ein in der Ukraine begangenes mutmassliches Kriegsverbrechen gestuelpt wird? Ebenso liesse sich der Fall nach den Grundsaetzen der Scharia beleuchten. Moeglicherweise launig, aber ganz bestimmt sinnfrei. Und mit Blick auf die sehr realen Opfer mittlerweile auch ein wenig unappetitlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2018)

Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber mangels Kenntnis über das ukrainische Recht bezüglich eines Mordes, habe ich das deutsche Recht herangezogen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der Abschuss dieser Maschine (unabhängig von der möglichen Täterschaft) nach deutschen Maßstäben ein Mord ist. 

Das kann in der Diskussion helfen das ganze einzuordnen. Wenn du das sinnfrei findest, dann beteilige dich doch einfach nicht daran...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2018)

In Deutschland wäre es Mord weil Deutschland sich nicht im Krieg befindet (nein liebe Reichsbürger wirklich nicht)

War es eigentlich auch Mord als die Ukraine Anfang des Jahrtausends ne russische Maschine abgeschossen hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn, schon mal den Begriff Indizienprozess gehört?
> Aber Indizienprozesse sind unsicher und leicht anfechtbar. Wenn du ne Briefbombe verschickst ist es sehr schwer nicht von Mord zu reden.



Mir ist dieser Begriff bekannt, weswegen ich hier seit längerem Indizien vorlege, die du dann geflissentlich ignorierst.
Also noch einmal der Ausgangspunkt:
Man verentsendet eine BriefbombeUK.



> Auch das Hinterland ist Kriegsgebiet, verwechsel das nicht mit der Frontlinie



Es kein akutes Kampfgebiet, in dem zu langsame Reaktion automatisch den Tod bedeutet. Ansonsten würde in allen formell im Krieg befindlichen Territorien -im hiesigen Kontext also z.B. die gesamte Ukraine- Ausnahmezustand und Kriegsrecht heißen.



> Quelle bitte.
> Soweit ich weiß gilt sowas nur für Lazarettschiffe, weil von NAchschub geht immer eine Gefahr aus.



Irgendwo tief in den Anhängen zur Genfer Konvention müsste mehr dazu tun. Grundlage nahezu jeglichen Kriegsrechts seit den ersten Abkommen im 19. Jhd. ist die Vermeidung unnötigen Leids und wenn du jemanden abknallst, der keine Möglichkeit hat, dir direkt Schaden zuzufügen, obwohl derjenige sich ergeben würde, dann ist das ein Kriegsverbrechen. Versorgungsschiffe (afaik in einigen Staaten der Welt nicht einmal dem Militär zugehörig, sondern zumindest teilweise zivil benannt) stellen nie eine aktue Gefahr dar und haben immer erst einen Warnschuss/-anruf verdient.



> Jo aber auf militärischen Frequenzen die eine Zivilmaschine nicht empfangen kann und dann nochmal auf anderen Frequenzen auf denen sich Iran Air nicht angesprochen gefühlt hat.
> Aber das ist allgemein ein sehr interessanter Fall, Zivilmaschine für Militärmaschine gehalten, man war ohne Kriegserklärung im iranischen Staatsgebiet.



Genauso wie die BUK auf ukrainischem Staatsgebiet. Nur dass es keine Hinweise gibt, dass MH17 überhaupt eine Chance hatte, sich von denen angesprochen zu fühlen.



> Um Transportflieger zu treffen um die Logistik zu stören.
> Die ukrainische Trapomaschine die ne Woche zuvor abgeschossen wurde wird hier offenbar vergessen.



Ukrainische Logistik operiert nicht über dem östlichen Donbass, wo die BUK eingesetzt wurde. Warum auch? Es gibt keine Flugroute von ukrainischen Territorium zu ukrainischem Territorium, die da verlaufen könnte. Erst recht nicht in diesen Höhen. Die Maschine einen Monat (!) zuvor war dagegen im Landeanflug auf Lugansk, flog also Versorgungsmissionen im unmittelbaren Frontgebiet. Und in Luftraum, der für zivile Flüge gesperrt war.



> Ja, es geht hier aber nicht um die Definition von Mord sondern um die Definition Heimtücke. Thema verfehlt.
> Muss ich das ganze für Leute wie dich wirklich mit logischen Verknüpfungen machen?



Nachdem du von einem potentiellen Kriegsverbrechen erst ins Zivilrecht und dann von Mord zu Heimtücke springst: Ja. Was deine Gedankengänge mit den Vorkommnissen in der Ukraine zu tun haben sollen, ist zumindest für mich nicht mehr erratbar. Eine logisch strukturierte Argumentation sollte Abhilfe schaffen.



> Ein Täter kann auch als Zeuge geladen werden, aber du bist mal wieder schlicht unfähig Bilder zu verstehen



Nein, ein Täter kann nicht als Zeuge in seinem eigenen Verfahren geladen werden, weil er nicht dazu verpflichtet werden kann, gegen sich selbst auszusagen. Genau das ist aber der Sinn von Zeugenaussagen: Unter Eid den Ablauf schildern. Ein Täter kann diesen höchstens (vollständig) gestehen, aber dann ist ein weiteres Verfahren mit Zeugenaussagen unnötig. Und was darüber hinaus für Kronzeugen gilt, solltest du definitiv nochmal nachschlagen, ehe du den Begriff in eine Diskussion schmeißt...
#Unfähigkeit




> Also die meisten Fakten sind für uns schlicht Unbekannte



Die meisten Fakten scheinen für DICH Unbekannte zu sein, weil du nahezu jeden Fakt ignorierst, den man dir vorliegt. Ebenso wie 2/3 der an dich gerichteten Texte (wie wärs mit Logik oder Argumenten, um die Lücken zwischen Fakten zu schließen), weswegen ich darauf verzichte, noch mehr davon zu produzieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

> Mir ist dieser Begriff bekannt, weswegen ich hier seit längerem Indizien vorlege, die du dann geflissentlich ignorierst.


Auf welches Gericht berufst du dich?


> Es kein akutes Kampfgebiet, in dem zu langsame Reaktion automatisch den Tod bedeutet. Ansonsten würde in allen formell im Krieg befindlichen Territorien -im hiesigen Kontext also z.B. die gesamte Ukraine- Ausnahmezustand und Kriegsrecht heißen.


Die Ukraine will das Gebiet zurück haben, deswegen ist der Osten auch gefährlicher.


> Irgendwo tief in den Anhängen zur Genfer Konvention müsste mehr dazu tun. Grundlage nahezu jeglichen Kriegsrechts seit den ersten Abkommen im 19. Jhd. ist die Vermeidung unnötigen Leids und wenn du jemanden abknallst, der keine Möglichkeit hat, dir direkt Schaden zuzufügen, obwohl derjenige sich ergeben würde, dann ist das ein Kriegsverbrechen. Versorgungsschiffe (afaik in einigen Staaten der Welt nicht einmal dem Militär zugehörig, sondern zumindest teilweise zivil benannt) stellen nie eine aktue Gefahr dar und haben immer erst einen Warnschuss/-anruf verdient.


Nun stimmt, hab mich wieder an den UBoot Krieg erinnert. Man muss Schiffe anhalten und dann durchsuchen, wenn sie nicht reagieren oder umkehren darf man Gewalt anwenden. 
->Unzulänglich für den Luftkrieg
Also das versenken ist aber definitiv zulässig. Praktisch hat sich das selbst für den Seekrieg als schlecht erwiesen->UBoote/Tarnung etc


> Nein, ein Täter kann nicht als Zeuge in seinem eigenen Verfahren geladen werden, weil er nicht dazu verpflichtet werden kann, gegen sich selbst auszusagen. Genau das ist aber der Sinn von Zeugenaussagen: Unter Eid den Ablauf schildern. Ein Täter kann diesen höchstens (vollständig) gestehen, aber dann ist ein weiteres Verfahren mit Zeugenaussagen unnötig. Und was darüber hinaus für Kronzeugen gilt, solltest du definitiv nochmal nachschlagen, ehe du den Begriff in eine Diskussion schmeißt...
> #Unfähigkeit


Lesen bildet
Natürlich kann ein Täter als Zeuge geladen werden, solange er nicht der Beschuldigte im Strafverfahren ist. Ist schon oft genug vorgekommen, dass der Täter in einem Verfahren als Zeuge ausgesagt hat.
Du solltest aufpassen bevor du jemanden unfähig nennst.

Aber nochmal zum Mord, welches Motiv besteht denn? Was hat der Abschuss denn geändert?
Alles was du vorgebracht hast sind verschiedene Vermutungen die alles im allem nicht besonders stichhaltig sind.
*Wir wissen einfach nicht warum MH17 abgeschossen wurde.*


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juni 2018)

Deutsche Medien zur Ukraine: Angst vor der Wahrheit  | Telepolis


----------



## JePe (26. September 2018)

Ausschliesslich von Russland verwendete Waffensysteme in der Ukraine gesichtet:

_In non-government-controlled areas, on 28 July, an SMM mini-UAV spotted four distinct electronic warfare systems (a __Leer-3 RB-341V, a 1L269 Krasukha-2 __and RB-109A __Bylina__, and an anti-UAV system, __Repellent-1__) near Chornukhyne (64km south-west of Luhansk), all seen for the first time by the SMM. _

Quelle

Nicht vorsagen, ich weiss schon: die haben die wackeren Aufstaendischen in hoechster Not dem westgesteuerten, Soros-finanzierten, faschistischen Putschmob entrissen. Oder so.
​


----------



## JePe (5. November 2018)

Merkel fordert UN-Mission fuer gesamte Ost-Ukraine.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. November 2018)

Aktuell gehts ja wieder heiß her. Da will wohl jemand den Wahlen in einem halben Jahr mit einem lächerlichen Kriegsrecht ausweichen.
Wieder mal ein einfach zu durchauendes Manöver. Die Ukraine will dass Deutschland Kriegsschiffe entsendet... die haben doch nimmer alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Wenn Deutschland funktionierende Kriegsschiffe in ausreichender Anzahl hätte, wäre dies evtl. ein Aufreger...


----------



## azzih (26. November 2018)

Ganz ehrlich viel zu undurchsichtig die Lage dort um hier ein Urteil zu fällen wer an was Schuld ist. Dazu fehlen schlicht objektive Informationen und selbst wenn man die hätte ist die Lage auch viel zu kompliziert.

UN Mission wäre vielleicht wirklich ne gute Idee um das Ganze zu beruhigen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> UN Mission wäre vielleicht wirklich ne gute Idee um das Ganze zu beruhigen.



Echt Blauhelme?

Vlt. auch noch unbewaffnet?


----------



## azzih (26. November 2018)

ka wen juckts wir sind hier ein Europa. Schätze Russen und Ukrainer so ein das keiner deren Soldaten jetzt irgendwie UN Soldaten attackieren würde. Bewaffnet sind UN Soldaten doch immer. Alle mal besser als vor der EU Haustüre ein kleinen Krieg zu haben.


----------



## JePe (26. November 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand den Wahlen in einem halben Jahr mit einem lächerlichen Kriegsrecht ausweichen.



... mit einem dreimonatigen Kriegsrecht? Nicht, dass Poroschenko die Vorlage nicht dankend angenommen hat. Aber kann es nicht rein theoretisch sein, dass auch der Kreml den Konflikt sucht, weil es in Syrien irgendwie nicht wirklich prall laeuft (man ist seit mehr als drei Jahren kaempfende Partei und die Lage heute zwar anders, aber nicht weniger unuebersichtlich) und die letzten Reformen an der Heimatfront (Stichwort: Rente) nicht so gut angekommen sind?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein einfach zu durchauendes Manöver.



Poroschenko hat Putin durch ... Ja, was eigentlich dazu gebracht, ukrainische Schiffe mindestens festzusetzen oder sogar anzugreifen und eine Meerenge zu versperren, die fuer die Ukraine oekonomisch wichtig ist?

Aber ach, ich vergass. Die ukrainischen Schiffe haben ja angeblich russische Hoheitsgewaesser verletzt. Da gehoert natuerlich um 5:45 Uhr zurrrrrueckgeschossen, potzblitz! Vielleicht sollten wir ja kuenftig auch zurueckschiessen, wenn russische Flugzeuge in NATO-Luftraeume oder U-Boote in NATO-Hoheitsgewaesser eindringen oder abzeichenlose Fallschirmspringer auf der falschen Seite der Grenze landen? Soll ja alles schon vorgekommen sein.


----------



## compisucher (26. November 2018)

Eigentlich ist die Sachlage recht einfach.
Russische Kriegsschiffe sind illegal in Ukrainischen Gewässern unterwegs und Russland hat illegal Ukrainisches Territorium (Krim) mit invasiven Streitkräften besetzt.
Klassischer Angriffskrieg nach Spaltung eines Landes auf einen schwächeres Land.
Eigentlich eine Sache für Den Haag wohin Putin inhaftiert und der Prozess gemacht gehört.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. November 2018)

Russland stationiert luftabwehrraketen an der Grenze und baut die panzer und truppenstärke aus. Die werden es wohl nicht auf einen handfesten Konflikt mit der Nato anlegen. Kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen. Wohin dann mit dem ganzen Gas.... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (29. November 2018)

Zweifeln Sie an Allem!

Ob der Eine oder Andere sich im Kommentar selbst erkennt ... ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> ka wen juckts wir sind hier ein Europa. Schätze Russen und Ukrainer so ein das keiner deren Soldaten jetzt irgendwie UN Soldaten attackieren würde. Bewaffnet sind UN Soldaten doch immer. Alle mal besser als vor der EU Haustüre ein kleinen Krieg zu haben.



Russland nimmt sich hoffentlich raus, beliebige Gebiete als "Russland" zu definieren und dann alle zu attackieren, die sich darin aufhalten. Das kann jeden treffen.
(Nur UN-Soldaten praktisch nicht, weil die ohne Zustimmung der Veto-Macht Russland nicht dahin kommen können.)




JePe schrieb:


> Poroschenko hat Putin durch ... Ja, was eigentlich dazu gebracht, ukrainische Schiffe mindestens festzusetzen oder sogar anzugreifen und eine Meerenge zu versperren, die fuer die Ukraine oekonomisch wichtig ist?



Poroschenko ist sogar so gerissen, dass er durch heimliches leaken seiner Pläne Russland so manipuliert hat, dass sie schon 3 Jahre vorher mit dem Bau einer Sperr begonnen haben, die es bisherigen großen Frachtschiffen komplett unnmöglich macht, ukrainische Häfen anzulaufen!
Da sage doch nochmal einer, Politiker würden keine vorausschauende Politik machen!


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2018)

Poroschenko hat die Nato und Deutschland um Hilfe gebeten. Aber die Nato kann sich da nicht einmischen sonst gibt es noch einen Weltkrieg.
Echt schlimm was sich da momentan abspielt.
Wenn Rußland wollte könnten sie innerhalb 1-2 Wochen die gesamte Ukraine einnehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Zweifeln Sie an Allem!
> 
> Ob der Eine oder Andere sich im Kommentar selbst erkennt ... ?


Hmm ich stimme dem Artikel nicht ganz zu. Er sagt praktisch nur, dass Russland einen Vorteil unseres Systems ausnutzt. Ich sehe das eher so, dass unser System zwar gut ist, aber es und seine Eliten sind träge geworden. 





Headcrash schrieb:


> Poroschenko hat die Nato und Deutschland um Hilfe gebeten. Aber die Nato kann sich da nicht einmischen sonst gibt es noch einen Weltkrieg.
> Echt schlimm was sich da momentan abspielt.
> Wenn Rußland wollte könnten sie innerhalb 1-2 Wochen die gesamte Ukraine einnehmen.


Doch die NATO kann sich sehr wohl diplomatisch einmischen. Mehr aber wirklich nicht das stimmt leider.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch die NATO kann sich sehr wohl diplomatisch einmischen. Mehr aber wirklich nicht das stimmt leider.


Er hat die Unterstützung durch deutsche Kriegsschiffe gefordert. Das wurde natürlich abgelehnt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2018)

Ja das ist jetzt eine neue Aussage deinerseits. Einmischung alleine kann vieles Bedeuten.


----------



## JePe (30. November 2018)

Du kommst hier nicht rein - Ukraine verwehrt maennlichen Russen zwischen 16 und 60 Jahren die Einreise. Nach den Erfahrungen mit russischen Touristen eine nachvollziehbare Entscheidung (auch wenn sie kaum Wirkung entfalten duerfte).


----------



## RtZk (30. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Poroschenko hat die Nato und Deutschland um Hilfe gebeten. Aber die Nato kann sich da nicht einmischen sonst gibt es noch einen Weltkrieg.
> Echt schlimm was sich da momentan abspielt.
> Wenn Rußland wollte könnten sie innerhalb 1-2 Wochen die gesamte Ukraine einnehmen.



Wenn der Westen wollte könnte man Putin in wenigen Wochen zu Fall bringen, allumfassende Embargos würden Russlands Wirtschaft  vernichten und eine Revolution auslösen, die Putin stürzen würde, doch Putin ist 100 Mal besser als die Fanatiker die dann an die Macht kämen und die Kontrolle über mehrere 1000  Atomwaffen und Biowaffen hätten.
Ich würde das Ganze nicht zu eng sehen, Putin wird nicht in die Ukraine einmaschieren, denn das hätte er ansonsten längst getan, hier geht es um Innenpolitik und zwar in Russland und in der Ukraine, die großen beider Länder verlieren massiv an Zustimmung und Außenpolitik hat schon immer gut von Innenpolitik abgelenkt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. November 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Zweifeln Sie an Allem!
> 
> Ob der Eine oder Andere sich im Kommentar selbst erkennt ... ?



Herr Lobo hält es also offensichtlich für möglich, dass es eine "freischwebende Intelligenz" (nach Weber/Mannheim) gibt. Das Konzept der Ideologiekritik ist ihm dabei ironischerweise anscheinend fremd.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Westen wollte könnte man Putin in wenigen Wochen zu Fall bringen, allumfassende Embargos würden Russlands Wirtschaft  vernichten und eine Revolution auslösen, die Putin stürzen würde, doch Putin ist 100 Mal besser als die Fanatiker die dann an die Macht kämen und die Kontrolle über mehrere 1000  Atomwaffen und Biowaffen hätten.
> Ich würde das Ganze nicht zu eng sehen, Putin wird nicht in die Ukraine einmaschieren, denn das hätte er ansonsten längst getan, hier geht es um Innenpolitik und zwar in Russland und in der Ukraine, die großen beider Länder verlieren massiv an Zustimmung und Außenpolitik hat schon immer gut von Innenpolitik abgelenkt.



Es ist nicht so ganz einfach den mitgrößten Gas und- Erdölexporteur einfach zu umgehen. Zudem wäre das sehr gefährlich. 

Aber wenn der Westen wirklich wollte müsste er Russland einfach nur den Zugang zum internationalen Bankensystem verwehren. Die Pleite wäre dann ne Sache von vlt 2 Tagen. Das käme praktisch einer Kriegserklärung gleich, deshalb wird das auch nie passieren.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. November 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland nimmt sich hoffentlich raus, beliebige Gebiete als "Russland" zu definieren und dann alle zu attackieren, die sich darin aufhalten. Das kann jeden treffen.
> (Nur UN-Soldaten praktisch nicht, weil die ohne Zustimmung der Veto-Macht Russland nicht dahin kommen können.)



Das hängt wohl davon ab ob Russlands Nachbarn, vorallem die mit Gas und Ölvorkommen, mit der EU flirten oder nicht. Russland will von der Welt in seiner Region als alleinige Macht angesehen werden. 

Was UN Soldaten in der Ukraine betrifft: Hat nicht Russland selbst vor paar Monaten überraschenderweise den Vorschlag über Blauhelme gemacht ? Vermutlich zu eigenen Bedinungen, um es möglichst so aussehen zu lassen dass sogar die UN Russlands Operation legitimiert.

Ich finde dass der Status Quo für alle, auch die Ukraine, noch die beste Lösung ist. Es muss zwangläufig auf eine Annäherung Kiews mit Moskau hinaus, anders wird der Konflikt nicht gelöst, schon garnicht vom Westen,


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2018)

Da bin ich bei RtZk,

beileibe bin ich kein Putin-Fanboy, die unsrige Kritikliste ist seeehr lang und gerade mit seinem Hintergrund aus seiner Geheimdienstzeit weiß er das deutsche Klavier vorzüglich beeinflussend zu spielen, was mir mächtig gegen den Strich geht.
Und dass er die Ostukraine als Marionette oder gar eigenes Staatsgebiet irgendwann kassieren wird, ergibt sich alleine aus der Notwendigkeit, weiterhin als starker Mann in Moskau zu agieren.
Aber...
Ich glaube, er ist ein einschätzbares + kalkulierbares Risiko und definitiv besser als die speichelleckenden Lakaien im Hintergrund, die nur darauf warten, einen gestürzten Putin zu beerben.

Das neue Feindbild nutzt allen Seiten.
z. B. Europa drückt ohne großes Murren der Bevölkerung größere Verteidigungsausgaben durch und Russland kann sich geopolitisch positionieren und ebenso die Waffenwirtschaft ankurbeln...

Unterm Strich geht es wie immer ums Geld + Macht, während sich das gemeine Volk in den Foren oder sonstwo ideologische Grabenkämpfe liefert.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. November 2018)

Russlands gemeines Volk ist seit der Krim alles andere als angetan. Hohe Lebenskosten und zu geringe Gehälter machten große Teile der Bürger schon vor 2014 mächtig sauer. Putin verlangt Verständnis und schiebt die größte Schuld der russischen Misäre auf den Westen, nur glauben das immer weniger Leute. Antiputin Demos gibt es schließlich breit und landesweit nur werden sie klein gehalten und geredet. Es ist aber garnichtmal so unwarscheinlich dass das die letzte Amtszeit Putins ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2018)

Wer wartet denn bitte schön darauf, Putin zu beerben und hat auch reelle Chancen darauf?
Wenn es eins gibt, auf das sich Putin versteht, dann darauf alle anderen klein zu halten. Nur gute Freunde kommen nach oben und die werden sorgfältig gegeneinander ausbalanciert, das ja keiner zu viel Einfluss erhält. Solange er keinen designierten Nachfolger großzieht, wird nach ihm das große Hauen und Stechen losgehen, aber großartig mit Außenangelegenheiten kann sich dann niemand mehr beschäftigen. Mit viel Glück würde sogar die heutige Opposition an Einfluss gewinnen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch die NATO kann sich sehr wohl diplomatisch einmischen. Mehr aber wirklich nicht das stimmt leider.



Die NATO als solche nicht, die ist ein Verteidigungsbündnis und definitiv nicht angegriffen. Aber alle Unterzeichner des Budapesters Memorandum können als Schutzmacht der Ukraine auftreten und unabhängig davon kann natürlich jeder Staat der Welt auf Bitte eines anderen diesen unterstützen - genauso, wie z.B. Russland das in Syrien macht.




RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn der Westen wollte könnte man Putin in wenigen Wochen zu Fall bringen, allumfassende Embargos würden Russlands Wirtschaft  vernichten und eine Revolution auslösen, die Putin stürzen würde, doch Putin ist 100 Mal besser als die Fanatiker die dann an die Macht kämen und die Kontrolle über mehrere 1000  Atomwaffen und Biowaffen hätten.
> Ich würde das Ganze nicht zu eng sehen, Putin wird nicht in die Ukraine einmaschieren, denn das hätte er ansonsten längst getan, hier geht es um Innenpolitik und zwar in Russland und in der Ukraine, die großen beider Länder verlieren massiv an Zustimmung und Außenpolitik hat schon immer gut von Innenpolitik abgelenkt.



Natürlich hat die Ukraine für Putin keine große, allenfalls symbolische Bedeutung. Er hat aber erwiesenermaßen umgekehrt auch keinerlei Hemmungen, irgendwo einzumarschieren. Und ob er seine Truppen nun aus strategischem Kalkül gegen Kiev in Bewegung setzt oder um z.B. von innenpolitischen Versäumnissen abzulenken, macht im Ergebnis keinen Unterschied. Wer in ukrainischen Wässern zu ukrainischen Häfen fahrende ukrainische Schiffe erfolgreich zu einer Provokation der Ukraine umdichtet, der (er)findet auch für alle anderen Aktivitäten einen Anlass.
(Wobei es im Moment nicht mal einen braucht. Nicht zuletzt dank Putin haben die Rechtsextremen in der Ukraine weiterhin zulauf und vor denen musste Putin ja schonmal "russische Bürger beschützen".)


----------



## JePe (3. Dezember 2018)

Wir muessen reden. Nicht. Russland nicht an Gespraechen ueber Eskalation interessiert.


----------



## Quat (4. Dezember 2018)

Oh Mann, eigentlich wollte ich etwas über die Situation in der Ukraine erfahren!
Und du kommst hier ständig genau mit dem absolut denkbarstem Gegenteil; Propaganda von Springer & Co!
So vieles (schöngeschrieben) von dem was die uns erzählen wollten, war im Nachhinein dann doch nur erstunken und erlogen!
Ja wir wissen, „Deutschland“ sieht Rot wenn‘s um Russland geht! Unnütz diesen Bullshit auch hier breitzutreten!
Man, was für‘n Forum-Stammtisch hier!
Nächste Woche waren‘s bestimmt irgendwelche von Russland dominierte Marsianer oder andere Aliens!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2018)

Oh man ein politisch schlecht informierter User.


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> (...)Propaganda von Springer & Co!



Also sitzt Zar Wladimir gerade im Kreml und verzehrt sich nach Gespraechspartnern, mit denen er um eine Loesung ringen kann?

Na, bloss gut dass das nun richtiggestellt ist.


----------



## dippich (4. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh man ein politisch schlecht informierter User.



Aber du bist gut informiert, was weist du denn von Russland und der Ukraine!?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß wie Putin drauf ist.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Dezember 2018)

Was gibt es eigentlich zu diskutieren, Russland hat einen Vertrag unterschrieben, in dem die Schifffahrt im Asowsches Meer genau geregelt wurde, genauso wie sie das Budapester Memorandum ratifiziert haben, dagegen verstoßen sie permanent.
Putin ist seit mehr als 15 Jahren ein imperialistischer Kriegstreiber, der nicht damit klar kommt, das die UdSSR untergegangen ist ! 
Zitat Putin: Der Untergang der UdSSR war die größte geopolitische Katastrophe des 20 Jahunderts. Hier sieht man schon welch geistes Kind er ist.

Genauso die permanenten Lügen über die Nato Osterweiterung, mit denen die Putintrolle überall Propaganda machen, ich war zu der Zeit schon weit über 20 und habe live und in Farbe mitbekommen, wie die ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt Staaten, geradezu darum gebettelt haben in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden, noch wesentlich schneller als in die EU. Allen vor an die Polen, Balten, Slowaken und Tschechen.
Für Putin ist das Selbsbestimmmungsrecht von Staaten, die "in seiner vermeintlichen geostrategischen Einflussphäre liegen" eine glatte Frechheit, gegen die er permanent vorgeht, mit hypiden Kriegen und eingefrorenen Konflikten und daran wird sich gar nichts ändern! Bei der Ukraine werden wir noch viel mehr sehen, nämlich die Landverbindung zur Krim, lange dauert es nicht mehr zu dieser militärischen Offensive.

Naja es spricht für die Dummheit bei Teilen unserer Bevölkerung, die der Kreml Propaganda voll auf dem Leim gehen, unterstützt von so Gestalten wie Gasprom Gerd und Frau Krone Schmalz, deren monetären Einnahmen zum größten Teil aus Russland kommen, abseits ihrer staatlichen Rente, um sich ihren Lebenstil in Spanien finanzieren zu lassen.


----------



## dippich (4. Dezember 2018)

Und was ist mit den 4+2 Gesprächen, in den versichert wurde das es keine NATO Osterweiterung geben sollte?
Was da damals abgelaufen ist, in der Ukraine, hätte sich die USA auch nicht direkt an ihrer Grenze gefallen lassen, wenn Russland militärisch so nah dran wäre. 
Und tut nicht so, als ob die USA, China etc. nicht genauso reagieren würden. 
Was die Merkel Regierung alles kaputt gemacht hat, was seit dem Kalten Krieg alles aufgebaut worden ist, ist eine Frechheit. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (4. Dezember 2018)

dippich schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den 4+2 Gesprächen, in den versichert wurde das es keine NATO Osterweiterung geben sollte?


Das steht genau wo in den 2+4 Verträgen?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Dezember 2018)

Es wurde gar nichts versichert!
Es gibt kein Schriftstück und die öffentliche Erklärung von Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse, dass es nie solch eine Absprache gab.
Jedem politischen Laien müßte auch sofort klar sein, dass ein deutscher Außenminister wohl kaum für die gesamte Nato und zukünftige Entwicklungen Zusagen geben kann. Dazu ist es geradezu dümmlich und fahrlässig zu glauben, die Deutschen bekommen mit ihrer Vergangenheit, die Wiedervereinigung und Natomitgliedschaft und z.B. den Polen sagt man Pech gehabt, auf Grund der deutschen Wiedervereinigung, dürft ihr nicht in die Nato, weil wir versprochen haben, es gibt keine Osterweiterung. Wer soll bitte so etwas politisch den Osteuropäern, die genauso an ihrer Sicherheit interessiert sind verkaufen und vor Ihnen vertreten?!

Die Merkel Regierung hat nichts absolut gar nichts kaputt gemacht, sie hat auf die Handlungen eines vertragsbrechenden, zivile Flugzeuge abschießenden, Kriegstreiber im Kreml reagiert, der meint er kann mit Gewalt alles lösen und Verträge sind dazu da, gebrochen zu werden. Hätte die Ukraine mal bloß nicht ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben, dann wäre der Putin auch freundlicher, und der Fall der Ukraine hat auf alle Fälle dazu beigetragen, das so schnell niemand mehr seine Atomwaffen abgibt und sich auf Verträge verlässt! Dazu kommt noch, das Merkel mehrmals öffentlich versichert hat, das Deutschland niemals einer Natomitgliedschaft der Ukraine und Georgien zustimmen wird, um den Interessen Russlands Rechnung zu tragen, und in die Nato kommt man nur mit Einstimmigkeit. Die Franzosen haben das ebenfalls versichert, das alles hat aber Putin einen Scheißdreck interessiert!


----------



## dippich (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe schon, egal was man schreibt, ihr seid über alles erhaben, ihr Moralapostel. 
Poroschenko ist natürlich ein Engel?! Der hat genauso Dreck am Stecken und Kriegtreiber sind ganz andere. Da wo es um geopolitische Machtverhätnisse geht, wird es immer wieder zu brisanten „Reibereien“ kommen. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (4. Dezember 2018)

Im Gegensatz zu Putin ist der nicht nur ein Engel, der ist der Gott persönlich. 
Die Politiker in der Ukraine sind keine Kriegstreiber, sie wollen einfach in Ruhe leben, ohne von USA, EU oder ganz besonders Russland belagert zu werden wenn es um ihr Land geht und um alles was dazugehört.

Die sind auch gut genug um das eigene Volk nicht hängen zu lassen wie es Putin&co in Russland praktizieren. 

Natürlich ist Ukraine ein heißes Pflaster, aber der wirkliche Feind hier ist Russland aktuell. Das sollte doch wohl jedem klar sein. 
Russland kann auch nicht still halten, die müssen sich überall einmischen und Macht demonstrieren, und das um jeden Preis. 
Obwohl niemand was von denen will - das Land ist zu groß um sie zu überfallen, die Kaufkraft ist nicht wirklich hoch (dank deren Politik), einzig die Bodenschätze sind interessant, aber auch da verlagert sich das mehr auf andere Regionen/Länder wie z.B. Gas von den Amis.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es wurde gar nichts versichert!
> Es gibt kein Schriftstück und die öffentliche Erklärung von Gorbatschow und Schewardnadse, dass es nie solch eine Absprache gab.
> Jedem politischen Laien müßte auch sofort klar sein, dass ein deutscher Außenminister wohl kaum für die gesamte Nato und zukünftige Entwicklungen Zusagen geben kann. Dazu ist es geradezu dümmlich und fahrlässig zu glauben, die Deutschen bekommen mit ihrer Vergangenheit, die Wiedervereinigung und Natomitgliedschaft und z.B. den Polen sagt man Pech gehabt, auf Grund der deutschen Wiedervereinigung, dürft ihr nicht in die Nato, weil wir versprochen haben, es gibt keine Osterweiterung. Wer soll bitte so etwas politisch den Osteuropäern, die genauso an ihrer Sicherheit interessiert sind verkaufen und vor Ihnen vertreten?!
> 
> Die Merkel Regierung hat nichts absolut gar nichts kaputt gemacht, sie hat auf die Handlungen eines vertragsbrechenden, zivile Flugzeuge abschießenden, Kriegstreiber im Kreml reagiert, der meint er kann mit Gewalt alles lösen und Verträge sind dazu da, gebrochen zu werden. Hätte die Ukraine mal bloß nicht ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben, dann wäre der Putin auch freundlicher, und der Fall der Ukraine hat auf alle Fälle dazu beigetragen, das so schnell niemand mehr seine Atomwaffen abgibt und sich auf Verträge verlässt! Dazu kommt noch, das Merkel mehrmals öffentlich versichert hat, das Deutschland niemals einer Natomitgliedschaft der Ukraine und Georgien zustimmen wird, um den Interessen Russlands Rechnung zu tragen, und in die Nato kommt man nur mit Einstimmigkeit. Die Franzosen haben das ebenfalls versichert, das alles hat aber Putin einen Scheißdreck interessiert!



Das wäre die Version aus unseren Standpunkt aus. Die Russen sehen das aber ein bisschen anders. Sie verlangen Akzeptanz des Westens dafür dass sie eine Imperiale Macht sind die ihre Nachbarn durch Repressionen lenkt, dafür bietet Russland uns den Frieden und Handel. Vorallem wollen sie langfristig den europäischen Energiemarkt dominieren und somit den Frieden in Europa festigen. Ohne Russland kein Frieden heisst nichts anderes als wir oder niemand. 

Allerdings muss man verstehen dass Russland handelt wie es handelt nicht weil es will sondern weil es das einfach muss. Russland ist alles andere als reich, der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung geht es nicht gut, und seit der Krim einem Großteil sogar noch schlechter als vor 2014. Hinzu kommt die Konkurenz aus Asien wie Azejbradzan oder auch Kazachstan, die sich auf kurz oder lang mit ihren Ressoucen auf den EU Energiemarkt drängen wollen. Man beachte dass über30% der russischen Volkswirtschaft direkt an den Weltölpreis gekoppelt ist. Übervölkerung durch Chinesen im rohstoffreichen Osten so wie ein noch offener Grenzstreit mit China und Japan sind für Moskau eine viel größere Gefahr, ebenso der Streit um die erschlossenen Ressourcen im Nordmeer mit der NATO. Um so wichtiger wird Europa als Markt für Russland, weil nur hier kann es noch Einflüsse ausüben, zB in Weißrussland und der Ukraine aber auch im EU Parlament. Das Wegkehren Kiews von Moskau  und die Sanktionen treiben Russland in eine Sackgasse und verängen Putins Spielraum.

Putins Reaktion ist natürlich feindlich aus unserer Sicht ebenso aber auch vollkommen verständlich wenn man bedenkt dass Russland weiterhin eine Imperialmacht ist. Der Fehler welchen der Westen jetzt macht ist der Versuch Moskau die Spielregeln zu diktieren, denn das hätte man sofort nach dem Krimeinmarsch machen müssen statt zu zögern. Jetzt ist es zu spät weil Russland schon gehandelt hat und nicht mehr weichen wird. Projekte wie die NordStream 2 zeigen dazu ganz gut inwieweit eine Bedrohung wahrgenommen wird. Die EU ist zum desolaten Drohapperat verkommen, womit jetzt feststehen dürfte dass Sicherheitspolitik in Europa ausschließlich nur mit den USA zu bewerkstelligen ist, denn ansonsten kommt niemand in Frage der befähigt wär für ein gesundes Kräfteverhältnis zu sorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2018)

"verständlich wenn ... Imperialmacht"?
Sorry, aber mit Ausnahme von Rassissten gibt es niemanden, für den ich noch weniger Verständnis habe, als für Imperialisten. Eroberungsdrang mag Putins Handeln erklären, aber er entschudligt gar nichts. Im Gegenteil, er schreit nach Gegenmaßnahmen.





dippich schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den 4+2 Gesprächen, in den versichert wurde das es keine NATO Osterweiterung geben sollte?



Was soll damit sein? Ich wüsste nicht, dass die 4+2 Gespräche einen Vertragstext über die Ukraine beinhalten würden. Erst recht keinen, der kriegerische Handlungen durch Russland rechtfertigen würde. Genau um die geht es hier aber.

Ob es darüber hinaus Gründe geben könnte, aus denen Putin die NATO nicht mag - geschenkt. Wenn das sein Problem ist, soll er doch Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen die EU verhängen. Macht er aber nicht, er marschiert in der Ukraine ein.



> Was da damals abgelaufen ist, in der Ukraine, hätte sich die USA auch nicht direkt an ihrer Grenze gefallen lassen, wenn Russland militärisch so nah dran wäre.



"Damals in der Ukraine"? Während der 4+2 Gespräche? Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass da was abgelaufen ist, außer das ein Volk sich von der Sowjetdikatatur befreit hat. Sowas sähen die USA vor ihrer Haustür mal sehr gerne, aber irgendwie hält sich der Sozialismus in Kuba 
Und wo wir gerade bei dieser Insel und Grenzkonflikten sind: Das absolut letzte, was wir brauchen, sind wieder Zustände wie in der Kuba-Krise, wo ein Staat Militär aus geopolitischen Gründen einen Militäraufmarsch im/vor seinem unmittelbaren, bis dato absolut friedlichen Nachbarn durchzieht. Wir waren schon einmal fünf Minuten* vom Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation entfernt, darauf kann ich in Zukunft gerne verzichten. Damit es "in Zukunft" auch weiterhin gibt.
(*: 5 wortwörtliche Minuten. Keine methaphorischen.)



> Und tut nicht so, als ob die USA, China etc. nicht genauso reagieren würden.
> 
> Was die Merkel Regierung alles kaputt gemacht hat, was seit dem Kalten Krieg alles aufgebaut worden ist, ist eine Frechheit.
> 
> Gesendet von protzPhone mit Spam



Beobachtung:
- Die USA hat ihr Staatsgebiet seit 1848 nicht mehr durch offensive Kriege erweitert. (Und die letzten Militärbasen, die im Rahmen defensiver Kriege hinzugekommen sind, gab es schon 1945.)
- Die Volksrepublik China hat seit 1951 kein Land mehr erobert (und das war eine Rückeroberung von kaiserlich-chinesischem Territorium, in dass die Briten 50 Jahre vorher einmarschiert waren), das jemand anderem gehörte (die 62er Streitigkeiten mit Indien über den Grenzverlauf sind wirklich diffus). Auch wenn sie es ein paar mal versucht haben.
- Russland hat 2001-2009* seit Staatsterritorium durch defensiven und 2014 durch offensiven Militäreinsatz erweitert, und außerdem 1992, 2008 und 2008-2015 weitere Territorien durch Militäreinsatz unter russische Kontrolle gebracht, deren Eingliederung als Staatsgebiet noch aussteht, die aber angestrebt wird.

(*: Zugegebenermaßen ging es um Territorium, dass man erst 1991 verloren hatte)

Erkennt jemand einen Trend oder Unterschiede? "0:0:5" ist ein recht eindeutiges Ergebnis und spätestens die Annektion der Krim ist auch qualitativ ein einzigartiges Ereignis wie man es seit der Angliederung von Böhmen und Mährens nicht mehr gesehen hat.


Merkel kann man übrigens vieles vorwerfen, aber keine Einmärsche. Genaugenommen muss man ihr in sehr vielen Fällen genau das Gegenteil von Handeln vorwerfen...


----------



## Sparanus (5. Dezember 2018)

Ohne Russland verteidigen zu wollen, aber der letzte Absatz hinkt.
Die USA haben zwar ihr Staatsgebiet nicht erweitert, weil das a) nicht nötig war b) man komplett andere Völker eher schlecht durch Eroberung in seinen Staat integriert, aber sie greifen militärisch ziemlich oft ein.
Die Chinesen sind nicht weniger aggressiv, haben aber keine NATO hinter sich.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Dezember 2018)

Die USA betreibt doch trotzdem einen viel größeren Globalimperialismus nur tarnt sie diesen hinter der demokratischen Pflicht. Russland mag eine brutalere Methodik an den Tag legen operiert dagegen aber fast ausschließlich an seinen Grenzen. Der Unterschied besteht darin dass die USA ein Verbündetter ist und Russland ein potentieller Feind. Krieg als Werkzeug für ihre Interessen nutzen aber beide, ergo sind sie auch beide Imperialmächte. Scheint so als ob jeder Kontinent da seinen Kandidaten hat lol


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2018)

Machen wir das ganz einfach.
Welche Freiheit hatten die Verbündeten der USA und welche die der UdSSR?

Also sind sie doch ganz eindeutig das geringe Übel.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Machen wir das ganz einfach.
> Welche Freiheit hatten die Verbündeten der USA und welche die der UdSSR?
> 
> Also sind sie doch ganz eindeutig das geringe Übel.



Aber ein Übel  

Kommt drauf für wen. Für Westeuropa waren die USA über Jahrzehnte ein Segen, allerdings deffiniert sich ein Imperialer Staat nicht dadurch wie er zu seinen Bündnissen steht sondern wie er mit seiner feindlcihen Politik verfährt. Und die Liste der Länder in die sich die USA ohne ersichtlichen Grund gewaltsam einmischten ist länger als die Liste russischer Interventionen nach dem 2.WK, viel länger. In der Summe also sind die USA mit ihrer Hägomonie der Macht ein viel größerer Agressor als Russland, mit dem Unterschied dass wir sie auf unserer Seite haben, bzw sie haben uns auf ihrer.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab lieber eine Grippe als Krebs


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich ja auch, trotzdem sterben auch welche an ner Grippe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Russland verteidigen zu wollen, aber der letzte Absatz hinkt.
> Die USA haben zwar ihr Staatsgebiet nicht erweitert, weil das a) nicht nötig war b) man komplett andere Völker eher schlecht durch Eroberung in seinen Staat integriert, aber sie greifen militärisch ziemlich oft ein.
> Die Chinesen sind nicht weniger aggressiv, haben aber keine NATO hinter sich.



Was heißt "nicht nötig war"? Es ist nie nötig, sich zu bereichern, aber es führt immer zu einer Bereicherung. Und Völker, die sich integrieren wollen, muss man nicht erobern. Davon abgesehen sind die Verfehlungen der USA mehr als zahlreich genug für einen eigenen Thread, aber hier geht es um die Ukraine. Und das ist eine der wenigen Regionen der Welt, in der die USA-Armee noch nicht unterwegs war, als brauchen wir keine whataboutism-Details auszuklamüsern. Russland hat die Krim und jetzt de facto auch 50% der ukrainischen Küstengewässer annektiert. Fakt. Thema.


----------



## Nettertyp (10. Dezember 2018)

Der böse böse Russe wieder? auf die Masche fällt nun wirklich niemand mehr rein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das ist eine der wenigen Regionen der Welt, in der die USA-Armee noch nicht unterwegs war


Da muss ich widersprechen, dieser Vertrag war einer der Gründe des Übels
NATO-Ukraine-Charta – Wikipedia

Der alte kalte Krieg ist wieder ausgebrochen. Der letzte militärisch gefährliche
Gegner der USA ist Russland, darum wird das Land umzingelt. Worum ging es 
mit den Natobeitrittverhandlungen der Ukraine und dem Krieg in Syrien? 

Es ging den USA meiner Meinung nach nur um die U-Boot Häfen, denn die 
russischen Atom U-Boote sind die letzte wirklich gefährliche Waffe, die einen
Erstschlag der USA verhindern. Und je weniger offene Seehäfen Russland
hat, umso einfacher ist die Überwachung der Schiffe

Der Krteg in der Ukraine wird meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten sechs
Monaten heiß und dann haben wir den Krieg, Russland gegen die Nato. Und
ich hoffe, die Diplomaten sind besonnen genug.


----------



## Nettertyp (10. Dezember 2018)

Gar nix wird passieren, ein Krieg will niemand, schon gar nicht gegen Russland und China.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2018)

@iU
Russland ist der letzte gefährliche Gegner für die USA? China vergessen?


----------



## Nettertyp (10. Dezember 2018)

Der Osten hält zusammen, soll die USA mal versuchen Russland oder China ans Bein zu pinkeln, wird übel ausgehen und da bringt die lächerliche NATO auch nix. Das sind schon andere Kaliber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Der Osten hält zusammen, soll die USA mal versuchen Russland oder China ans Bein zu pinkeln, wird übel ausgehen und da bringt die lächerliche NATO auch nix. Das sind schon andere Kaliber.


Aber es passiert doch schon, "Krieg" bedeutet heute nicht mehr Panzer, sonderb Saktionen, Saborage, etc.
Und es werden sich Dritte Länder gesucht, Syrien, Jemen und die Ukraine. Die Annextion der Ukraine durch
Russland unter dem Deckmantel freier Wahlen wird Stück für Stück weitergehen. Und das provoziert immer
mehr bis mehr als Diplomatische Noten ausgetauscht und Sanktionen verhängt werden.

Russland wollte in die Nato eintreten. Da nannte Obama sie "kleine Regional Macht". Das rächt sich....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> China vergessen?


Noch sind es sehr wenige....
Chinas Marine bekommt neues Atom-U-Boot mit ballistischen Raketen an Bord - Sputnik Deutschland

Das ändert sich gerade


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2018)

Du reduzierst das ganze also auf Atomwaffen?


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

China handelt extrem stark mit den USA und selbst wenn es hier und da knistert, die sind mit die letzten auf unserem Planeten die sich mit den USA ernsthaft prügeln werden.
Russland hingegen ist dauerhaft am rumfingern da wo sie nix zu suchen haben und das Land ist der erste Kandidat auf der Liste der Amis - und das nicht umsonst. 

Und da es keinen Sinn macht, dieses riesige Land mit Truppen&co anzugehen, wird denen hier und da der Geldhahn zugedreht, richtig so. Erst wenn Russland kapiert hat das es so nicht weitergehen kann, haben wir Ruhe.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, dieser Vertrag war einer der Gründe des Übels
> NATO-Ukraine-Charta – Wikipedia
> 
> Der alte kalte Krieg ist wieder ausgebrochen. Der letzte militärisch gefährliche
> ...



Was ein kolosaler Schwachsinn!
Deutschland und Frankreich haben schon 2007 während der Georgien Krise klar gemacht, dass die Ukraine nicht in die Nato aufgenommen wird, auch nicht in der Zukunft, um Russlands Interessen Rechnung zu tragen
Entgegen der allgemeinen Fake News (auch deiner), gehört zur Natomitgliedschaft, Einstimmigkeit aller Mitglieder, sagt nur ein Mitglied Nein, keine Natomitgliedschaft!
Und schon wieder der Russlandtrollige Satz von der Umzingelung, der einfach lächerlich ist, wenn man sich die Fakten anschaut und auch das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Staaten in Rechnung stellt, welcher Sicherheitsarchitektur sie angehören wollen.



> Russland wollte in die Nato eintreten. Da nannte Obama sie "kleine Regional Macht". Das rächt sich....


So etwas zu behaupten und zu verbreiten  zeugt von absoluter Unwissenheit bis Frechheit! Russland wollte niemals der Nato beitreten

Und ja der Krieg in der Ukraine könnte "heißer" werden, Russland ist sich aber auch darüber klar, das der Westen noch wesentlich schärfere Schwerter als Waffengewalt hat, nämlich das totale abkoppeln Russlands vom internationalen Finanzmarkt, was Russland kein Jahr überleben würde, insoweit ist der Freund Putin in der Hinsicht ziemlich vorsichtig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein kolosaler Schwachsinn!


Diese Einschätzung übernahm ich von Helmut Schmidt. Aber gut, der hatte vermutlich auch keine Ahnung

Hier ein paar ähnliche Stimmen dazu:

Das ist Größenwahn, wir haben dort nichts zu suchen. … Sie  stellen die Ukraine vor die scheinbare Wahl, sich zwischen West und Ost  entscheiden zu müssen. … Ich halte nichts davon, einen dritten Weltkrieg  herbeizureden, erst recht nicht von Forderungen nach mehr Geld für  Rüstung der NATO. Aber die Gefahr, dass sich die Situation verschärft  wie im August 1914, wächst von Tag zu Tag.
 Helmut Schmidt    ​Osterweiterung: "Fehler von historischem Ausmass" | Telepolis


----------



## Don-71 (11. Dezember 2018)

Das belege mal mit Quellen, lächerlich!


----------



## JePe (11. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der letzte militärisch gefährliche Gegner der USA ist Russland, darum wird das Land umzingelt.



Russland ist vor allem anderen von Wasser umzingelt. Die Beruehrungspunkte zur NATO haben Fliegenschissgroesse© (984 von 57680 Kilometern); einer dieser Beruehrungspunkte heisst Kaliningrad (433 Kilometer) - und da steht nicht die NATO vor Moskau, sondern Russland vor Warschau, mutmasslich mit Raketen, die atomar bestueckt werden und mit praktisch keiner Vorwarnzeit NATO-Territorium erreichen koennen. Was irgendwie nahtlos zum naechsten Punkt fuehrt:



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Worum ging es mit den Natobeitrittverhandlungen der Ukraine und dem Krieg in Syrien?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Prozess, der zur NATO-Mitgliedschaft fuehrt - der Membership Action Plan - von den NATO-Mitgliedern einstimmig beschlossen werden muss und es gegen eine ukrainische NATO-Mitgliedschaft (ebenso wie eine georgische) Vorbehalte, auch aus Ruecksicht auf Russland, gibt: ich halt es fuer sehr konstruiert, beides in Zusammenhang zu setzen - es sei denn Du unterstellst Zar Wladimir, dass er Syrien als Geisel genommen haette. Die Ukraine strebt(e) die NATO-Mitgliedschaft aus denselben Gruenden wie die ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt-Staaten an: aus Angst. Viele von ihnen haben Erfahrungen mit russischen Streitkraeften gemacht, die, entgegen der selbstgefaelligen Legenden des Kreml, eben nicht nur kamen um zu befreien, sondern um zu bleiben, zu bestimmen und gerne auch mal den einen oder anderen Aufstand niederzuschlagen. Selbst wenn man die russische Einkreisungsparanoia fuer einen kurzen Moment nicht nur als Maer versteht, die man der eigenen Bevoelkerung auftischt, sondern als tatsaechlich empfundene Sorge ernstnimmt - spaetestens seit den kleinen gruenen Maennchen ist die Tuer zu einem partnerschaftlichen Miteinander so fest verschlossen wie seit dem Ende des kalten Krieges nicht mehr. Und der Keil wurde von Moskau installiert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging den USA meiner Meinung nach nur um die U-Boot Häfen, denn die russischen Atom U-Boote sind die letzte wirklich gefährliche Waffe, die einen Erstschlag der USA verhindern.



Du unterstellst ernsthaft, Amerika wuerde einen Erstschlag gegen Russland fuehren wollen? Wozu? Um eine menschen- und konsumentenleere Mondlandschaft zu erschaffen? Welchen auch nur ansatzweise rationalen Nutzen wuerden sie daraus ziehen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Krteg in der Ukraine wird meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten sechs Monaten heiß und dann haben wir den Krieg, Russland gegen die Nato.



Der russische Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine _ist_ heiss - egal, was Radio Moskau verbreitet. Das es zu einem Krieg zwischen Russland und der NATO kommt, halte ich dagegen fuer extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Quat (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Nato sitzt in Skandinavien, im Baltikum, in der Türkei, in Georgien, in Afganistan, in der Beringsee, in Polen.
Umzingeln passt da schon ganz gut!

Edit: Südkorea hab ich vergessen!


----------



## JePe (11. Dezember 2018)

Wer ist eigentlich NATO-Mitglied?


----------



## Don-71 (11. Dezember 2018)

Quat schrieb:


> Die Nato sitzt in Skandinavien, im Baltikum, in der Türkei, in Georgien, in Afganistan, in der Beringsee, in Polen.
> Umzingeln passt da schon ganz gut!
> 
> Edit: Südkorea hab ich vergessen!



Mittlerweile finde ich diese These wirklich absurd!
Du bringst hier wirklich Geogien und Afghanistan ins Spiel, wirklich lächerlich.

Wenn man diese Thesen mal mit der vor WWI Zeit (1900-1914) vergleicht wird das ganze noch wesentlich absurder, von gewissen Kreisen gerade auch russischen, wird ja das Einkreisen des Deutschen Kaiserreichs bis aufs Messer bestritten.
Nach gewissen Büchern, wie Fritz Fischer, John Roehl oder Annika Mombauer waren Entente und Triple Entente ja absolut nicht auf das Deutsche Kaiserreich fixiert, wenn man das Heute zur Sprache bringt, das das Kaiserreich von 2 Seiten einkreist wurde, wird man gleich als Reaktionärer beschimpft, die Russen stricken sogar an dem Mythos, das Kaiserreich hätte sie im August 1914 völlig ahnungslos überfallen.

Russland hat *eine* durchgehende "Front" mit de Nato und die zieht sich NUR durch Europa, wie das im Kalten Krieg auch schon war, sie ist nur ein paar Kilometer nähre gerückt, weil die ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt staaten, halt absolut keine Lust auf Pufferstaaten Status hatten und den Russen absolut nicht trauen und Angst vor Russland haben und hatten, was angesichts der Historie von 1948-1992 und dan von 2004-Heute, völlig verständlich ist.


----------



## Quat (11. Dezember 2018)

Was ist an Afganistan und Georgien bitte These?
Afganistan? Vergessen? Seit zig Jahre führt die Nato dort Krieg! Ok, sie nennen es anders, nichtsdestotrotz.
Georgien, schon vergessen, Forschungseinrichtungen Molekulariolgie in US-Auftrag?

Das der Wirkungsbereich der Nato-Mitglieder nicht zum Geltungsbereich der Nato gehört, ist aber auch eine, ... sagen wir, wackere These!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> ...Du unterstellst ernsthaft, Amerika wuerde einen Erstschlag gegen Russland fuehren wollen? .


Ich würde es nicht ausschließen. Nicht umsonst steht die Doomsday Clock auf 2 Minuten vor 12:00
Timeline - Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists

oder detaillierter
https://thebulletin.org/sites/default/files/2018 Doomsday Clock Statement.pdf

Und parallel der Erstschlagplan der Nato. Nur ein Plan, aber immerhin ein Plan
Der Weltuntergangs-Plan | Rubikon



JePe schrieb:


> ...Der russische Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine _ist_ heiss.


Ja, so muss man das wohl nennen, auch wenn die Flamme klein ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was passieren
wird, darum tauschen wir hier auch Meinungen aus. Ich habe in den letzten vierzig Jahre mitbekommen,
wo und wie die USA Krieg führten, um Einfluss zu nehmen. Was z.B. am 11.09. 1973  in Chile passierte,
werde ich nicht vergessen. Und nein, hundert taktische Raketen oder heute gut getarnte Überschalldronen
würden die Erstschlagkapazität soweit reduzieren, dass es eben keine nukleare Wüste gibt, zumindest 
träumen davon so manche Scharfmacher.
Lockheed Gets NASA Funding to Build the SR-72 Hypersonic Spy Drone

Die USA sind auf dem absteigenden Ast, wirtschaftlich und militärisch, Das ist gefährlich, weil Großmächte
diese Macht ungern kampflos abgeben. Was das bedeutet und was aus den riesigen ABC-Waffen Vorräten
der USA in nächsten zwei Generationen passiert, werden wir sehen.


----------



## JePe (11. Dezember 2018)

Die von der NATO durchgefuehrte ISAF-Mission war UN-mandatiert; die aktuelle RSM-Mission hat die ISAF-Mission abgeloest, nachdem die Verwaltung an die afghanische Zentralregierung uebergeben worden war.

Was fuer eine "Forschungseinrichtung" (was jetzt irgendwie so gar nicht nach Einkreisung klingt) soll das in Georgien sein? Etwa das Lugar-Zentrum, in dem laut Russland zwei Etagen von Amerika dazu benutzt werden, Patienten ohne ihr Wissen mit was-auch-immer zu infizieren? Gibt es dafuer irgendeinen nachpruefbaren Beweis oder muss ich das jetzt einfach glauben, weil Russland so ... glaubwuerdig ist?


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2018)

Kein Thread im WiPoWi ohne das sich nicht mindestens einer den Aluhut aufsetzt. In dem Fall: VT über Lugar: Lugar Center for Public Health and Research – Psiram 
Erinnert einen doch verdammt daran: Operation Infektion – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer eine "Forschungseinrichtung"


Ich suche gerade danach. Diesen Artikel habe ich auf die Schnelle  gefunden und in Spektrum der Wissenschaft, aka Sientific America,  stand  auch mal etwas, schwammig formuliert, aber immerhin eine Basis um zu  spekulieren:
Insect Allies: Das Pentagon scheint biologische Waffen zu entwickeln | Telepolis

Zitat:
" Wofür brauchen die USA Gewebemuster von Russen?

_Im Jahr 2017 wurde bekannt, dass das US-amerikanische Kommando für  Ausbildung und Training der Luftwaffe (AETC, Air Education and Training  Command) eine Ausschreibung  und einen Vertrag zum Kauf von RNA-Mustern veröffentlichte, in dem  Gewebe von "russischer/europäischer Abstammung" gefordert wurde. Die  Informationen waren öffentlich zugänglich in den US-Seiten für  Regierungsausschreibungen. Die Probengeber mussten gesund sein, Muster  aus der Ukraine wurden ausgeschlossen...."_
Entwickeln die USA neue biologische Waffen? | Telepolis

Keine Ahung, ob das reine Propaganda ist. Wirkliche handfeste Beweise finde ich in den Artikeln nicht. Ich hatte sie gelesen und unter _"muss ich mal in Ruhe drüber nachdenken"_ abgeheftet. Darum reden wir hier darüber. Heise und Telepolis ist nicht wirklich neutral berichtend, dass ist mir klar.


Poulton schrieb:


> Kein Thread im WiPoWi ohne das sich nicht mindestens einer den Aluhut aufsetzt.


Ich bitte Dich, am Rechner immer nur mit Aluhut, damit man vor den phösen Verdummungs- und Manipulationsstrahlen aus Foren zumindest etwas geschützt ist


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dicch, am Rechner immer nur mit Aluhut, damit man vor den phösen Verdummungs- und Manipulationsstrahlen aus Foren zumindest etwas geschützt ist


Nicht vergessen: Vor Einbau der CPU, diese dick in Alufolie einwickeln und den Wahlzettel immer unterschreiben.


----------



## JePe (11. Dezember 2018)

_"Kooperationen existieren mit(...)dem Kinderhilfswerk UNICEF(...)."_

Wir werden alle sterben. (Kenny)

Wobei. _“We will take diplomatic and military measures."_ Puh. Schon wieder rettet der Russe die Welt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal die Aussagen eines Strategiepapieres von 2000,, rein hypothetisch, aber die Begriffe sind gefallen, ich habe sie dick markiert. Biologische Waffen, die genotyp spezifisch sind. 2000 waren das hypothetische Pläne, heute wäre das umsetzbar. Alleine daran zu denken, dass man sowas macht, ist für mich schon "krank", es als politisch nützlich einzustufen ist für mich ein Verbrechen an der Menschlichkeit. Diese Art Waffen als "a politically useful tool." zu bezeichen, tut mir weh.

"Although it may take several decades
for the process of transformation to unfold,
in time, the art of warfare on air, land, and
sea will be vastly different than it is today,
and  “combat” likely will take place in new
dimensions: in space, “cyber-space,” and
perhaps the world of microbes.  Air warfare
may no longer be fought by pilots manning
tactical fighter aircraft sweeping the skies of
opposing fighters, but a regime dominated
by long-range, stealthy unmanned craft.  On
land, the clash of massive, combined-arms
armored forces may be replaced by the
dashes of much lighter, stealthier and

information-intensive forces, augmented by
fleets of robots, some small enough to fit in
soldiers’ pockets.   Control of the sea could
be largely determined not by fleets of
surface combatants and aircraft carriers, but
from land- and space-based systems, forcing
navies to maneuver and fight underwater.
Space itself will become a theater of war, as
nations gain access to space capabilities and
come to rely on them; further, the distinction
between military and commercial space
systems – combatants and noncombatants –
will become blurred.  Information systems
will become an important focus of attack,
particularly for U.S. enemies seeking to
short-circuit sophisticated American forces.
*And advanced forms of biological warfare*
*that can “target” specific genotypes* may
transform biological warfare from the realm
of terror to a politically useful tool.
Quelle: http://www.newamericancentury.org/RebuildingAmericasDefenses.pdf Seite 60


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Dezember 2018)

Das zu lesen ist schon abstoßend... 

Bei sowas ist die Globalisierung auch gut. 
Wenn der Genpool irgendwann mal vollständig vermischt ist, dann sollte das eigentlich unmöglich sein.
Außedem hilft es (oder zumindest sollte) gegen Rasissmus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das zu lesen ist schon abstoßend... .


Sehe ich auch so, politisch darf man es nicht überbewerten. Jetzt müsste man in Ruhe schauen, wer diese Gruppe ist und welchen Einfluss sie auf die Regierungsarbeit hat. Aber alleine so einen Vorschlag zu Papier zu bringen und zu veröffentlichen bedeutet für mich, dass es mehr als eine spinnerte Meinung einer Einzelperson ist, sondern ommerhin von einer Gruppe getragen wird, die vermutlich Einfluss auf Regierungsvertreter hat. Und da kann man schon mal laut sagen "Spinnt ihr"

Aber wir entfernen und von der Ukraine, auch wenn solche Nebenkriegsschauplätze erklären könnten, woher die Russische Paranoia kommt. Solche Dokumente sind massive Provokationen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2018)

@iU
Wer über Drohnen schreibt, sollte das Wort auch richtig schreiben 

Zum Thema absteigende Supermacht. Ja das kann man so sehen, dann wendet sich die absteigende Supermacht aber gegen die aufsteigende Supermacht (Frankreich gegen Preußen etc), aber nicht gegen die Supermacht die vor 25 Jahren total zerfallen ist. Ein atomarer Erstschlag gegen die Russen passt überhaupt nicht in diese Logik sorry. Dann eher gegen China, aber hier sieht man ja die Wege, die die USA gehen breit in der Öffentlichkeit. 

Thema Einkreisung, ja das deutsche Reich wurde eingekreist. Frankreich wollte Rache und am Ende haben schlicht unterschiedliche Interessen so zusammengewirkt, dass Deutschland eingekreist war. Teils ohne Schuld, teils schuldig. 
Aber damals war Krieg nicht geächtet wie heute, völlig andere Situation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, dieser Vertrag war einer der Gründe des Übels
> NATO-Ukraine-Charta – Wikipedia



Meine Aussage: Die US-Armee war nie in der Ukraine. Dein Link: Keine einzige Aussage zur US-Armee.


Dafür die Betonung, dass bis Putins Einmarsch in Nachbarländer niemand die Ukraine in der NATO sehen wollte (weder die Ukrainische Bevölkerung, noch die NATO-Mitglieder, noch Russland)



> Der alte kalte Krieg ist wieder ausgebrochen. Der letzte militärisch gefährliche
> Gegner der USA ist Russland, darum wird das Land umzingelt. Worum ging es
> mit den Natobeitrittverhandlungen der Ukraine und dem Krieg in Syrien?



Mir wäre keine Umzingelung aufgefallen, in Beitrittsverhandlungen geht es meist um das Sicherheitsbedürfnis eines Staates gegenüber dem Stabilitätsbedürnis der restlichen und in Syrien haben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, zunächst so ein paar "Einheimische" die Schnauze voll gehabt, sich von westlich wie russisch gestützten Diktatoren unterdrücken zu lassen, später hatten so ziemlich alle etwas dagegen, dass der IS die Kontrolle übernimmt.



> Es ging den USA meiner Meinung nach nur um die U-Boot Häfen, denn die
> russischen Atom U-Boote sind die letzte wirklich gefährliche Waffe, die einen
> Erstschlag der USA verhindern. Und je weniger offene Seehäfen Russland
> hat, umso einfacher ist die Überwachung der Schiffe



what? Russland hat 0 strategisch relevante U-Boote in der Ukraine und 0 in Syrien. Das resultiert schon rein aus den geographischen Gegebenheiten, sowohl schwarzes als auch Mittelmeer ist ein miserables Operationsgebiet für U-Boote, weil die geringen Abmessungen ein vollständige Luftüberwachung kinderleicht machen und die eingeschränkten Zugangswege jede Nutzung als Versorgungsbasis für andere Regionen der Welt verhindern. Wir leben nicht mehr im 19. Jhd., als Flotten lebenswichtig für Nationen im Krieg waren, die Entscheidung fällt heute in der Luft. Zudem hat Russland meines Wissens nach keinen einzigen U-Boot-Typ, der für Kampfeinsätze in Flachwasserregionen optimiert wäre und es gibt sowieso keine großen russischen Wirtschaftszentren an diesen Küsten (jedenfalls nicht, wenn man die Zugehörigkeit des Donbas gemäß Völkerrecht & UN akzeptiert...), die man vor direkten Angriffen benachbarter feindlicher Flotten schützen müsste.



> Der Krteg in der Ukraine wird meiner Meinung nach in den nächsten sechs
> Monaten heiß und dann haben wir den Krieg, Russland gegen die Nato. Und
> ich hoffe, die Diplomaten sind besonnen genug.



Die NATO ist weiterhin nicht von der Ukraine betroffen und vermeidet aktuell auch engere Einmischungen. Dass Putin die Sache so weit anheizen wird, bis das Feuer lodert, befürchte ich aber auch.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber es passiert doch schon, "Krieg" bedeutet heute nicht mehr Panzer, sonderb Saktionen, Saborage, etc.



Nein. Sabotage ist Maßnahme der Geheimdienste (und spielte zuletzt keine nenneswerte Rolle) und Sanktionen sind ganz normale Politik. Krieg dagegen ist bekanntermaßen die Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln und abseits russischer Einmärsche ist man damit recht vorsichtig.



> Russland wollte in die Nato eintreten. Da nannte Obama sie "kleine Regional Macht". Das rächt sich....



Wann bitte schön wollte Russland in diesem Jahrtausend in die NATO eintreten? In den 90ern gabs mal lockere Gespräche, aber da wurden sich beide Seiten sehr schnell einig, dass sie keine Einheit sehen. Seit Putin ein paar Rubel mehr zur Verfügung hat, ist er dabei Russland "gegen den Westen" aufzurüsten, da gab es auch vor der heutigen expliziten Kategorisierung als Feind und Einstellung der Zusammenarbeit keine Freundschaftsanfragen.




cryon1c schrieb:


> China handelt extrem stark mit den USA und selbst wenn es hier und da knistert, die sind mit die letzten auf unserem Planeten die sich mit den USA ernsthaft prügeln werden.



Wollen die auch nicht. Putin will diverse Nachbarstaaten unterwerfen und er will sich innenpolitisch als starker Lenker & Aufbauer einer Weltmacht präsentieren. Aber solange sie ihn freien Lauf lassen, sind ihm die USA als solche vollkommen egal da weit weg.




Quat schrieb:


> Die Nato sitzt in Skandinavien, im Baltikum, in der Türkei, in Georgien, in Afganistan, in der Beringsee, in Polen.
> Umzingeln passt da schon ganz gut!
> 
> Edit: Südkorea hab ich vergessen!



seit langem, aus gutem Grund, seit langem, überhaupt nicht, "sitzen" wäre der falsche Ausdruck, komplett falsch, siehe zweitens, ebenfalls falsch und die Schlussfolgerung somit auch.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und parallel der Erstschlagplan der Nato. Nur ein Plan, aber immerhin ein Plan
> Der Weltuntergangs-Plan | Rubikon



Gibts das auch etwas seriöser? Oder, nach genauerem durchlesen: Überhaupt mit einem Beleg für die Behauptung eines "NATO Erstschlagplans"? Das irgendwelche Pentagon-Mitarbeiter mal über Erstschläge nachgedacht haben, ergibt keine strategische Planung der NATO... :rollen.



> Und nein, hundert taktische Raketen oder heute gut getarnte Überschalldronen
> würden die Erstschlagkapazität soweit reduzieren, dass es eben keine nukleare Wüste gibt, zumindest
> träumen davon so manche Scharfmacher.



"Erstschlagskapazität reduzieren"? Ein Erstschlag wird selbst in den Augen der übelsten Scharfmacher erst dann zum Erfolg, wenn er die Zweitschlagsfähigkeit aushebelt, was mit den genannten Mitteln (und auch allen anderen vorhandenen) unmöglich ist. Ohne diese Garantie ist er einfach nur eine Provokation, die zur großflächigen Vernichtung der eigenen Nation führt (Kostenseite) und, insbesondere wenn er so wie von dir "erhofft" geführt wird, außer einer Einschränkung des gegnerischen Drohpotentials (dass dann auch niemanden mehr interessiert) nichts bringt (Habenseite). Nicht einmal ein Trump würde so ein Verlustgeschäft starten.



> Die USA sind auf dem absteigenden Ast, wirtschaftlich und militärisch, Das ist gefährlich, weil Großmächte
> diese Macht ungern kampflos abgeben.



Gibt es für diese Aussage irgend einen Beleg oder auch nur ein Beispiel? Nicht mal Russland hat während des Absturzes gekämpft, sondern fängt erst jetzt beim Wiederaufstieg damit an.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal die Aussagen eines Strategiepapieres von 2000,, rein hypothetisch, aber die Begriffe sind gefallen, ich habe sie dick markiert. Biologische Waffen, die genotyp spezifisch sind. 2000 waren das hypothetische Pläne, heute wäre das umsetzbar.



Möglich, dass Hohlköpfe vom Militär das 2000 für eine "gute" Idee hielten, aber die biologischen Fakten sprechen klar daneben. Ja, man könnte heute Viren oder ähnliches gestalten, die selektiv nur Menschen mit bestimmten Genotyp betreffen. Aber das wäre nicht nur sehr aufwendig, der Ausschluss von Schäden für andere Genotypen (z.B. dem der eigenen Truppen) wäre praktisch nicht zu bewältigen und würde mit 10000den (eigenen) Betroffenen/Toten einhergehen. Und das ist nur der Punkt, an dem man die Wirksubstanz hat. Wenn man die Zielpersonen nicht einzeln in Krankenhäuser bitten und spritzen möchte, muss man daraus einen Kampfstoff entwickeln, der transportier- und verteilbar ist. Das fällt schon bei anderen Substanzen als hochempfindlichen DNA-Konstruktionen extrem schwer. Zu guter letzt wäre es für multiethnische Militärs (Paradebeispiel: USA) vollkommen unmöglich, zwischen "eigenen" und "gegnerischen Genotypen" zu unterscheiden und allgemein gilt, wie für alle biologischen Kampfstoffe:
Eine einfache Gasmaske mit Filter und kontrollierte belüftete Fahrzeuge/Unterkünfte bieten vollständigen Schutz. Sterben würden an so einer Waffe, wenn man sie gegen Staaten mit ABC-Vorbereitungen des kalten Krieges einsetzt, nur Zivilisten.

(Was ich dagegen für eine reale Gefahr ab dem nächsten Jahrzehnt halte: Auf eine einzelne, sehr hochrangige Zielperson zugeschnittene Substanzen dieser Art, die mit geheidienstlichen Methoden direkt eingesetzt werden. Mit den Fortschritten in der Gentherapie wird sowas irgendwann billiger werden als Polonium, Nervengas & Co, schwerer rückzuverfolgen und vor allem viel leichter in der Handhabung, da sich der Überbringer nicht selbst gefährdet.)


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2018)

Eine einfache Gasmaske (ABC Schutzmaske) gegen B Waffen?
Nein im Leben nicht.

Deswegen wird aber auch kein rational handelnder Staat sie jemals einsetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2018)

Im Leben wohl. Gut: Ein paar weitere Schleimhäute, vor allem im Genitalbereich, sind dadurch nicht geschützt, aber da muss man auch erstmal eine Substanz hinbringen. Phagen & Co bekommst du jedenfalls nur in Tropfen hinreichender Größe übertragen und die sind echt einfach aus der Atemluft zu filtern. Das kein rational handelnder Staat biologische Waffen einsetzt liegt nicht daran, dass man die eigenen Soldaten nicht schützen könnte, das ist vergleichsweise einfach. Das (unlösbare) Problem ist, alle anderen/Zivilisten zu schützen, insbesondere auch am Rande/außerhalb des Zielgebietes. Ein biologischer Kampfstoff, der sich nicht selbst repliziert (=eine ansteckende Krankheit auslößt) bietet keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber C-Waffen, hat aber im Vergleich zu diversen (Nerven-)Giften eben den Nachteil, dass er deutlich größer als ein (ggf. noch kleines) Molekül ist und deswegen leicht zu filtern.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2018)

Gut, dann bist du also der Experte darin und alles was hier in Deutschland ausgebildet wird ist Unsinn.
Ich bin im ABC Zug (zivil) und ja, Filter sind nicht so wirklich das wahre gegen alles. Außerdem brauchst du ne gute Dekon.
Das ist ein riesen Aufwand damit alles sicher ist und das nur bei wenigen Feuerwehrleuten die exakt wissen worauf sie achten müssen.

Sieh dir alleine mal an was bei zivilen Lagen für Schutzkleidung getragen wird, wenn die Gefahr doch so gering ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein biologischer Kampfstoff, der sich nicht selbst repliziert (=eine ansteckende Krankheit auslößt) bietet keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber C-Waffen


Es geht um die Heimtücke. Wie lange dauert es denn, bis man so etwas eindeutig nachgewiesen hat. Einfach ein paar tausend Ratten mit modifizierter antibiotikaresistenter Pest in städischen Kanalisationen aussetzen und selber für die eigenen Bevölkerung Gegenmittel haben. Und mit der Ausgabe wartet man und tut so, als hätte man es auf Basis der gefundenen Ratten entdeckt. Das ist bestialisch, Krieg ist das aber immer. Alleine schon der Wirtschaftsschaden, wenn z.B. sämtliche Flüge in die USA für ein paar Wochen unterbrochen werden. Das kostet Billiarden, Aktionkurse brechen ein, etc.

Phagentherapien sind etwas ganz anderes und wirken immer nur sehr individuell:
Antibiotikaresistenzen: Phagentherapie - ein Weg aus der Misere?

Zurück zu USA-Soldaten in der Ukraine. Der Link zur Aufnahmeverhandlungen der Ukraine in die Nato sollte zeigen, dass die USA durchaus Interesse hätten, dort zu stationieren. Eine "Umzingelung" muss nicht vorhanden sien, es reicht, wenn sich Politiker umziengelt fühlen. Und das glaube ich schon. Putin oder Teile der Russischen Führung fühlen sich umzingelt. Und wenn man das nicht ernst nimmt und weiter provoziert, dann kann es exkalieren. Ebenso kann man argumentieren, wenn wir nicht sichtbare Zeichen setzen, eskalieren die Russen erst recht weiter. Mir fehlen dazu bewertbare Informationen. Der Kampf der Ideologien, also vermeindlich freie demokratische gegen sozialistische Welt war und ist im Gange. Sobald sich ein Land zum Sozialismus bekennt, wird es von den USA destabilisiert.

Zu den U-Booten, der erste link ist keine verlässliche Quelle, der Gedanke hat mich trotzdem beschäftigt, diese Themen lese ich schon lange. Wenn Du andere strategische Informationen hast, freue ich mich, wenn Du sie teilst. Manchmal wirkt es auch mich, als hättest Du gute Informationen der Bundeswehr.
Russische U-Boote im Schwarzen Meer verursachen Nato „Sehr unangenehmes Gefuehl“ - Sputnik Deutschland
Ruestung: Russische Atom-U-Boote beunruhigen die USA | ZEIT ONLINE
NATO in Alarmbereitschaft: Russland „hat uns eingeholt“ mit seiner U-Boot-Flotte - Business Insider Deutschland
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/ruestung-russische-atom-u-boote-beunruhigen-die-usa/1572646.html
...

Warum z.B. wird Venezuela von den USA destabilisiert? Auch das gibt mir zu denken. Die Menschenverachtung und das gleichgültige Hinnehmen von Todesopfern durch Hunder, Krankheit und Bürgerkrieg scheint billigend in Kauf zugenommen zu werden. Ich stecke in Venezuela zu wenig drin, um zu beurteilen, in wieweit es hausgemachte Probleme sind.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2018)

Kampf der Ideologien?
In Russland gibt es keinen Sozialismus mehr, auch hier regiert der Kapitalismus.

Das meiste was Russland anstellt muss schlicht innenpolitisch motiviert sein und ich denke der Vergleich (nicht aber die Gleichsetzung) mit dem deutschen Reich bietet sich durchaus an.

IMHO:
Die USA haben vorallem Leute gestürzt die selbst die größten Schweine waren. Gaddafi, Saddam und Co sind nun wirklich keine armen Opfer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA haben vorallem Leute gestürzt die selbst die größten Schweine waren. Gaddafi, Saddam und Co sind nun wirklich keine armen Opfer.


Es sind massive Vergehen gegen UN Regeln. Solange es keine UN-Resolution gibt, ist es Völkerrechtswidrig ....

Dominikanische Republik 1930 und 1960 Rafael Leonidas Trujillo Molina – Wikipedia
Guatemala 1954 CIA and Assassinations: The Guatemala 1954 Documents
Kongo 1960 Patrice Lumumba – Wikipedia
Brasilien 1961 Brazil Marks 40th Anniversary of Military Coup
Chile 1973 Salvador Allende – Wikipedia
Grenada 1984 https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/US-Invasion_in_Grenada

Und viele andere...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2018)

Völkerrecht ist das eine, aber hey das ist doch toll. Da kann jemand jeden Landsmann vergasen, erschießen und wenn eine Vetomacht ihre Hand drüber hält schaust du zu.

Das Völkerrecht ist wichtig, aber manchmal nur eine gute Ausrede um nichts zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2018)

Also zumindest in Chile und Grenada passt diese Einschätzung hinten und vorne nicht. Das waren schlicht heiße Schläge im kalten Krieg.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, dann bist du also der Experte darin und alles was hier in Deutschland ausgebildet wird ist Unsinn.
> Ich bin im ABC Zug (zivil) und ja, Filter sind nicht so wirklich das wahre gegen alles. Außerdem brauchst du ne gute Dekon.
> Das ist ein riesen Aufwand damit alles sicher ist und das nur bei wenigen Feuerwehrleuten die exakt wissen worauf sie achten müssen.
> 
> Sieh dir alleine mal an was bei zivilen Lagen für Schutzkleidung getragen wird, wenn die Gefahr doch so gering ist.



Zivil & Feuerwehr, soso. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Ziel der Feuerwehr war es, dass niemand umkommt, oder? Selbst wenn die ersten drei Mechanismen versagen, ist ein vierter da, der alles auffängt? Und die erste Grundannahme ist schonmal, dass man nie weiß, mit was man es zu tun hat, bis alles andere ausgeschlossen ist? Also dass man zum Beispiel nie davon ausgeht, es ausschließlich mit biologischen Substanzen zu tun zu haben, wenn auch verdammt viel schwerer zu kontrollierenden chemische Kampfstoffe in Frage kommen?

Nett, dass du diese Sichtweise hier so vehement dargelegt hast und jetzt bitte zurück zum militärischen Einsatz eines Stoffes, der dem einsetzenden genau bekannt ist und dessen Ziel es ist, einen erheblichen Teil der gegnerischen Streitkräfte umzubringen. Und nein, dafür bin ich auch kein Experte. Aber als jemand der sich mit möglichen biologischen Wirkweisen und vor allem Vektoren auskennt ggf. nicht schlechter vorgebildet als ein Feuerwehrmann/-frau.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die Heimtücke. Wie lange dauert es denn, bis man so etwas eindeutig nachgewiesen hat. Einfach ein paar tausend Ratten mit modifizierter antibiotikaresistenter Pest in städischen Kanalisationen aussetzen und selber für die eigenen Bevölkerung Gegenmittel haben. Und mit der Ausgabe wartet man und tut so, als hätte man es auf Basis der gefundenen Ratten entdeckt. Das ist bestialisch, Krieg ist das aber immer. Alleine schon der Wirtschaftsschaden, wenn z.B. sämtliche Flüge in die USA für ein paar Wochen unterbrochen werden. Das kostet Billiarden, Aktionkurse brechen ein, etc.



Bislang haben wir hier von militärischen Angriffen auf/von Russland gesprochen. Was du beschreibst ist ein Terroranschlag, einer mit prinzipiell kontinentalen Ausmaßes, der also zwischenstaatlich allenfalls gegen Australien denkbar wäre. 



> Phagentherapien sind etwas ganz anderes und wirken immer nur sehr individuell:
> Antibiotikaresistenzen: Phagentherapie - ein Weg aus der Misere?



Wie individuell sie sind kann man anhand der verwendeten RNA steuern. Beim medizinischen Einsatz hat man da natürlich maximale Selektivität zum Ziel, du hast aber von einem Biowaffenangriff auf eine ganze Ethnie gesprochen. Dafür müsste man das Raster entsprechend weiten, hätte als multietnischer Angreifer oder gegen multiethnische Gegner aber ein prinzipielles Problem.



> Zurück zu USA-Soldaten in der Ukraine. Der Link zur Aufnahmeverhandlungen der Ukraine in die Nato sollte zeigen, dass die USA durchaus Interesse hätten, dort zu stationieren. Eine "Umzingelung" muss nicht vorhanden sien, es reicht, wenn sich Politiker umziengelt fühlen. Und das glaube ich schon. Putin oder Teile der Russischen Führung fühlen sich umzingelt.



Das glaube ich durchaus. Wer es sich mit jedem einzelnen seiner Nachbarn oder spätestens deren Nachbarn in zweiter Reihe verscherzt, zum Teil in dem er sie ein 3/4 Jahrhundert lang besetzt und unterdrückt hat, der darf sich zu Recht von Leuten eingekreist werden, die einen nicht mögen. Aber das umzudeuten in "wir wurden umzingelt, die anderen sind die bösen aktiv handelnden" ist eben falsch. Russland wurde genausowenig eingekreist, wie man dem kreischenden Balg, dass in der Kassenschlange lauthals nach dem neuesten Lego-Set verlangt, ein Spielzeug weggenommen hatte. Putin verlangt Dinge, die ihm einfach nicht zustehen und wird aggressiv, wenn er sie nicht kriegt. Und nachdem er mit einer Reihe dieser Aktionen durchgekommen ist (siehe weiter oben) und sich immer weiter gesteigert hat gibt es auch keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass er irgendein Maß kennt und durch kleine Zugeständnisse beruhigt werden kann.



> Und wenn man das nicht ernst nimmt und weiter provoziert, dann kann es exkalieren. Ebenso kann man argumentieren, wenn wir nicht sichtbare Zeichen setzen, eskalieren die Russen erst recht weiter. Mir fehlen dazu bewertbare Informationen.



Ich vertrete klar letztere Sichtweise. Man muss sehr aufpassen, welche Art von Zeichen man setzt und bin ich z.B. entschieden gegen Maßnahmen, die Offensivpotential haben und den eigenen Handlungsspielraum erweitern zu scheinen. Also insbesondere die Verlagerung von Militär in nicht-NATO-Staaten und selbst beim Waffenverkauf sollte man äußerst vorsichtig sein. Aber z.B. wirtschaftlich würde ich Russland eiskalt abservieren. Wenn Putin uns als Feind sieht, obwohl wir nichts gemacht haben, dann müssen wir irgendwann einsehen, dass das so ist. Feinde geben aber keine Hermes-Bürgschaften. Feinde lockern nicht Umweltschutzauflagen, um die eigene Abhängigkeit von Gas zu steigern. Feinde liefern keine Waffensysteme und Feinde legen auch kein gutes Wort bei dritten ein. Wenn Putin unser Freund sein will, dann sollte er sich wenigstens ein Bisschen so verhalten, wie wir das als "freundlich" bezeichnen würden. Und nicht wie ein x-beliebiger Despot. Sonst sollte er genauso behandelt werden und damit meine ich NICHT so, wie die EU Assad, Gadafi oder diverse arabische Herrscher behandelt hat. Sondern eher auf dem Niveau von Iran oder Myanmar.



> Der Kampf der Ideologien, also vermeindlich freie demokratische gegen sozialistische Welt war und ist im Gange. Sobald sich ein Land zum Sozialismus bekennt, wird es von den USA destabilisiert.



? Wer außer Kuba, China, Nordkorea und Venezuela bekennt sich denn zum Sozialismus? Putin garantiert nicht, in dessen Russland herrscht nun wirklich Kapitalismus. Und von den eben genannten vier wird auch nur einer von den USA destabilisiert (auch wenn ich nicht abstreiten möchte, dass sie es mit den anderen dreien gern versuchen oder versuchen würden und früher auch mehrfach mit bescheidenem Erfolg versucht haben.)



> Zu den U-Booten, der erste link ist keine verlässliche Quelle, der Gedanke hat mich trotzdem beschäftigt, diese Themen lese ich schon lange. Wenn Du andere strategische Informationen hast, freue ich mich, wenn Du sie teilst. Manchmal wirkt es auch mich, als hättest Du gute Informationen der Bundeswehr.
> Russische U-Boote im Schwarzen Meer verursachen Nato „Sehr unangenehmes Gefuehl“ - Sputnik Deutschland
> Ruestung: Russische Atom-U-Boote beunruhigen die USA | ZEIT ONLINE
> NATO in Alarmbereitschaft: Russland „hat uns eingeholt“ mit seiner U-Boot-Flotte - Business Insider Deutschland
> ...



Direkte Bundeswehrinformationen kann ich an einer Hand abzählen und die sind alle alt und hier irrelevant. Aber ich bin technisch sehr und in gewissem Maße auch strategisch interessiert, erst recht was den maritimen Bereich angeht. Da ergeben sich viele Schlussfolgerungen zwangsläufig. Die Kilos z.B. beunruhigen die NATO nicht erst, seit dem die neuesten im schwarzen Meer sind, sondern seit den 80ern weil sie Hochsee-tauglich sind und wesentlich schwerer zu Orten als die nukleargetriebenen Modelle, auf die nicht zuletzt die Verteidigungssysteme der US-Streitkräfte optimiert wurden. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es Boote mit einer begrenzten See-Ausdauer und sehr beschränktem Waffenvorrat sind. Im aktiven Kampfeinsatz müssten die alle paar Wochen, bei intensivem Einsatz und maximaler Ausnutzung des Potenzials gegebenenfalls mehrmals im Monat einen Stützpunkt anlaufen oder sich mit einem Versoger treffen. Das klappt im Atlantik, das klappt im Pazifik - aber das klappt nicht im schwarzen Meer. Die russische Basis in Syrien ist viel zu klein, in einer Auseinandersetzung mit der NATO wäre sie binnen Stunden außer Gefecht gesetzt. Russische Uboote im Mittelmeer könnten somit nur einen einzigen Angriff ausführen und der wäre allenfalls bei langfristiger Planung und nuklearer Bewaffnung so ernst, dass er die NATO militärisch einschränken würde. Aber langfristig gegnerische Truppen binden oder gar großflächig den Warentransport stören könnte Russland so nicht, als Reaktions-/Defensivwaffe gegen die NATO haben sie NICHTS im Mittelmeer. Im schwarzen Meer sähe das dang eigener Basen anders aus (ausdrücklich auch OHNE Sewastopol), aber hier greift das gegenteilige Problem: Es gibt quasi keine NATO-Ziele auf dem Wasser. Und die Küstenregionen kann man aufgrund der guten Entfernung sehr gut aus der Luft/mit Boden-Boden-Waffen angreifen, ohne dass man Marinebasen als Primärziel präsentieren muss.

Die größeren nuklear-U-Boote könnten im Mittel länger operieren, sind aber zu leicht aufzuspüren und haben dort schlicht zu wenig Platz, um der zahlreichen NATO-Einheiten zu entkommen - erst recht wenn sie die Jagd auf Schiffe eröffnen. Da sowohl die balistischen als auch Marschflugkörper genug Reichweite haben, um quasi ganz Europa vom Atlantik aus zu treffen, wäre es aber auch fahrlässig, die strategische Raketenflotte hierhin zu verlegen.



> Warum z.B. wird Venezuela von den USA destabilisiert? Auch das gibt mir zu denken. Die Menschenverachtung und das gleichgültige Hinnehmen von Todesopfern durch Hunder, Krankheit und Bürgerkrieg scheint billigend in Kauf zugenommen zu werden. Ich stecke in Venezuela zu wenig drin, um zu beurteilen, in wieweit es hausgemachte Probleme sind.



Venezuela hat sich selbst vom Weltmarkt isoliert (was ja an und für sich nichts schlechtes ist, wenn man ein soziales Ziel hat), dabei aber die eigenen Abhängigkeit von selbigem vergessen. Das ist der Kern der aktuellen Probleme. Verschärfend kam noch hinzu, dass man das eigene Öl als Druckmittel einzusetzen versucht hat (auch gegen die USA. Die mögen sowas gar nicht), das war in meinen Augen aber nur das i-Tüpfelchen. Viel schwerer wog, dass man vom Verkauf selbigen Öls abhängig war und mit weiter exponentiell steigenden Preisen geplant hat, wärend die globale Währungs-/Wirtschaftskrise losbrach. Und erst heute fängt die venezuleanische Regierung langsam an, darauf zu reagieren - da haben sie wirklich mal wieder ein Musterbeispiel für die Probleme einer Planwirtschaft abgeliefert. Und genauso wie alle anderen real existierenden Sozialismen leider die eigenen Fehler in materialistisch-wirtschaftlichen Fragen durch Unterdrückung zu kompensieren versucht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich schreibe ein ziviles Beispiel weil die militärischen Drucksachen dazu als Verschlusssache eingestuft sind. Aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich das nicht schreiben würde, wenn meine militärische Ausbildung großartig davon abweichen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2018)

Dann nenn doch mal biologisch aktive Kampfmittel, die auch nur einen simplen Aktivkohlefilter zuverlässig durchdringen und einen Menschen infizieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2018)

Alles was man auch als Aerosol ausbringen kann.
Wunden sind im Gefecht nicht selten.

Außerdem was denkst du wie lange so ein Filter hält? Nicht ewig.
Kann man theoretisch super kombinieren, Maskenbrecher, dann Biowaffe. (vgl. Buntschießen)
Und sonst? Ja Atemschutzgeräte. Pressluftatmer, bei Belastung unter ner Stunde. Regenerationsgeräte vielleicht 4.

Du kannst schlicht keine ganze Front schützen, wenn du in einem regulären Krieg kämpfst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2018)

Aerosole, die so fein sind, dass sie da durchgehen, trocknen binnen Minuten bis Sekunden restlos aus. Die meisten Bakterien und sehr viele Viren sind dadurch schon wirkungslos.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Dezember 2018)

Wie gesagt vgl. Buntschießen.
Wenn du dir wegen irgendeinem Zeug die Maske abziehen musstest dann reichen auch Minuten.
Offene Wunden sind auch eine Möglichkeit etc

Außerdem es hat schon einen Grund warum B Waffen nach A Waffen die gefährlichsten sind. Je nach Waffe kann das ganze eine Epedemie auslösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2018)

Wie schon dreimal gesagt: Chemische Kampfstoffe != biologisch aktive Substanzen. Und zu Epidemien habe ich auch mehr als genug geschrieben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Dezember 2018)

Was verstehst du eigentlich nicht daran, dass man B und C Waffen im Einsatz kombinieren kann?

Fakt ist, dass B Waffen schlicht ein Problem sind und deutlich gefährlicher als C Waffen sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2018)

"verstehen"? Ich versteh nicht, worauf du damit hinaus willst. Man kann auch Knallerbsen und Atomwaffen kombinieren. Und man kann Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Aber nicht alles, was man machen kann, bringt einen weiter. Z.B. bringt es einem im Einsatz gegen Streitkräfte nichts, mit viel Aufwand bedingt zielgerichtete, DNA-spezifische Biowaffen zu entwickeln (wie weiter oben angesprochen), wenn man schon wirkungsvolle C-Waffen hat. Damit steigert man die Kampfkraft fast gar nicht, aber den potentiellen Schaden für die Zivilbevölkerung enorm.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Dezember 2018)

Ja und es gibt Gegner denen es auch gar nichts ausmacht, wenn die Zivilbevölkerung abkratzt bzw wollen sie es sogar.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was heißt "nicht nötig war"? Es ist nie nötig, sich zu bereichern, aber es führt immer zu einer Bereicherung. Und Völker, die sich integrieren wollen, muss man nicht erobern. Davon abgesehen sind die Verfehlungen der USA mehr als zahlreich genug für einen eigenen Thread, aber hier geht es um die Ukraine. Und das ist eine der wenigen Regionen der Welt, in der die USA-Armee noch nicht unterwegs war, als brauchen wir keine whataboutism-Details auszuklamüsern. Russland hat die Krim und jetzt de facto auch 50% der ukrainischen Küstengewässer annektiert. Fakt. Thema.



Die Ukraine war aber genau wie Weissrussland immernoch, russische Einflusszone. Russland ist dazu die größte Regionalmacht auf diesem Kontinent, abgesehen von den USA mit ihrer Präsenz. Da Russland weiter an militärischer Schlagkraft besitzt aber seit seinem Zerfall nach 1990 an Einflusszonen stätig verloren hat, macht es sie automatisch zu einer potentiellen und großen Gefahr.

Um so riskanter war die Unterstützung von EU Politikern am Majdan so wie geheimdienstliche Aktivitäten in der Ukraine, welche die dortige Lage nur verschlimmerten. Erste Tote durch Schusswaffen am Majdan auf Befehl Moskaus, Konzentration großer Verbände für einen Angriff auf die Ostukraine an der Grenze bis hin zur verdeckten Kriegsführung und Anektion. Moskau fühlte sich gekränkt und hintergangen, es hat reagiert und der Westen wusste nur zu genau dass eine Reaktion erfolgt, und er tat garnichts dagegen. 

Die Ukraine ist somit nur Spielball einer von den USA halbherzig geführten Kampagne und die EU der auf blind gehorsame Diener weil alleine total unfähig um schlagfertig zu antworten. Fakt ist dass der Westen eine Mitschuld daran trägt dass die Ukraine Territorium verloren hat, weil man sich mit Russland eben nicht anlegen sollte wenn man keine Strategie hat.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Dir ist schon klar das es bei dem EU Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine um Handelsvertrag ging und das die EU KEIN militärisches Bündnis ist, ganz im Gegenteil!

Assoziierungsabkommen – Wikipedia


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Dezember 2018)

Spielt doch keine Rolle, die Ukraine sollte nach Willen Moskaus Teil der Euroasischen Union werden. Putin lockte sie mit einem Kredit. Das war ja der Grund des Majdans. 

Der EU sollte doch klar sein dass die Ukraine kein souveräner Staat war, trotzdem verfuhr man so als ob Putin sich durch Luft und Liebe beeindrucken lässt. 

Die Russen verstanden das als Angriff, hat sich darüber im vorhinein bei der EU keiner den Kopf gemacht ? Vorallem weil die Ukraine mit ihrem Gasnetz unverzichtbar für die Eurasische Union war, was die strategische Wichtigkeit seitens Moskaus erklärt.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Wie zynisch bist du eigentlich?
Also die Ukraine war und ist kein souveräner Staat?
Also das Budapester Memorandum als internationaler Vertrag ist völlig irrelevant?

Also ist es deiner Meinung nach völlig egal was die Ukrainer wollen, da nach deinem Weltbild, die Russen sich nicht nur anmaßen können über die Ukraine zu bestimmen, sondern das nach deiner Meinung auch akzeptiert werden sollte, damit es ja keinen Ärger mit den Russen gibt.

Im Nachhinein kann man bei solchen Postings nur zu dem Schluss kommen, das die Ukraine niemals ihre Atomwaffen hätte abgeben dürfen, dann hätten wird diese Probleme heute nicht, weil dann würde niemand die Souveränität der Ukraine in Frage stellen!


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Dezember 2018)

Das ist keine Zynik das ist Realismus. Seit wann interessierst du dich eigtl für die Ukraine dass es dich so wundert ? Natürlich war die Ukraine kein souveräner Staat sondern ein Satelit Moskaus, genau wie Belarus oder die asiatischen Nachbarn Russlands. Putin ist dort der große Boss und Russlands Interessen haben dort Vorrang.

Mir ist eben auch nicht egal was die Ukrainer wollen, aber man kann die Ukraine nicht retten wenn man den eigenen Arsch aus der Schusszone halten will. Ich meine ein erstarrter Obama im weißen Haus und eine gelähmte EU sind nicht gerade die passenden Mittel um Länder aus dem langen Arm Moskaus zu befreien.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie zynisch bist du eigentlich?
> Also die Ukraine war und ist kein souveräner Staat?
> Also das Budapester Memorandum als internationaler Vertrag ist völlig irrelevant?


Wie immer bist du schlecht im lesen. 

Ich lese daraus schlicht, dass die damalige politische Führung die Russen als Hegemon gesehen hat und Russland dadurch erheblichen Einfluss hatte. (Der gestürzte Präsident ist ja wohl nicht umsonst dahin geflüchtet)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2018)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine war aber genau wie Weissrussland immernoch, russische Einflusszone.



Willst du das allgemein bekannte nur nochmal wiederholen, oder heißt du es gut? Natürlich ist die Ukraine unübersehbar russische Einflusszone. Genauso wie Tibet chinesische Einflusszone ist, der Irak amerikanische und Frankreich mal deutsche. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Einmarschieren und Einflussnehmen ist nichts, was man einfach so akzeptieren sollte.



> Fakt ist dass der Westen eine Mitschuld daran trägt dass die Ukraine Territorium verloren hat, weil man sich mit Russland eben nicht anlegen sollte wenn man keine Strategie hat.



Moment: Die EU hat eine Schuld am russischen Einmarsch, weil sie Putin nicht komplett ungestört hat einmarschieren lassen? 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Spielt doch keine Rolle, die Ukraine sollte nach Willen Moskaus Teil der Euroasischen Union werden. Putin lockte sie mit einem Kredit. Das war ja der Grund des Majdans.



Nö. Der Grund war, dass ein größerer Teil der Ukrainer diesen Deal immer noch ziemlich schlecht fand und ihr Präsident, der sich noch mit einigen anderen Dingen unbeliebt gemacht hat, ihn trotzdem durchziehen und seine Gegner mund(oder ganz)tot machen wollte.



> Der EU sollte doch klar sein dass die Ukraine kein souveräner Staat war



"Klar"? Wieso bitte schön sollte einem "klar sein", dass ein souveräner Staat, der allgemein als souveränder Staat anerkannt ist, weltweit als souveräner Staat anerkannt ist, zahlreiche internationale Abkommen als souveräner Staat unterzeichnet hat, als souveräner Staat agiert und einem selbst gegenüber als souveräner Staat auftritt und sogar ein schriftliche Besätigung aller in der Region aktiven Großmächte hat, dass sie die Souveränität dieses souveränen Staates achten, kein souveräner Staat ist? Mir erscheint die Annahme, die Ukraine wäre nicht souverän, sogar im Gegenteil irrational und unangemessen. Zumindest ein ganz kleines Bißchen.



> Die Russen verstanden das als Angriff, hat sich darüber im vorhinein bei der EU keiner den Kopf gemacht ?



Die EU trifft Entscheidungen für gewöhnlich aufgrund rationalen Überlegungen zu den Bedürfnissen ihrer Firmen, manchmal ihrer Bürger und in seltenen Fällen auch den Bürgern anderer Staaten, der Natur oder künftiger Generationen. Aber nicht nach den Emotionen der Bürger irgendwelcher Drittstaaten. Wenn die sich unwohl fühlen, sollen sie zum Psychiater (oder in den Puff) gehen, aber nicht auf EU-Zuwendung warten.



> Vorallem weil die Ukraine mit ihrem Gasnetz unverzichtbar für die Eurasische Union war, was die strategische Wichtigkeit seitens Moskaus erklärt.




Wo hast du dir denn den Mist ausgedacht? Das ukrainische Gasnetz hat genau zwei Aufgaben:
- Die Ukraine mit Gas zu versorgen
- Gas nach Europa weiterzuleiten
Was bitte schön spielen diese Funktionen für eine Rolle für Weißrussland, Kirgisien, Kasachstan und Armenien?
(Besserwisser Anmerkung an dieser Stelle: Die EAWU wurde erst 10 Monate nach dem russischen Einmarsch in der Ukraine gegründet. Du meinst die EAWG. Von der sich die Ukriane übrigens schon 2010 abgewandt hatte.)


----------



## behemoth85 (21. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willst du das allgemein bekannte nur nochmal wiederholen, oder heißt du es gut? Natürlich ist die Ukraine unübersehbar russische Einflusszone. Genauso wie Tibet chinesische Einflusszone ist, der Irak amerikanische und Frankreich mal deutsche. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Einmarschieren und Einflussnehmen ist nichts, was man einfach so akzeptieren sollte.



Ein Russland akzeptiert aber ebensowenig wenn sich der Westen in seine Angelegemheiten mischt, wozu die Ukraine gehört hat, oder ganz anscheinend immernoch gehört. Wenn man das macht braucht es eine Strategie und den Willen und nicht einen unentschlossenen Haufen gelähmter Luft und Liebe Politiker. Die ganze Sanktionspolitik bringt rein garnichts, das ist schon fast idiotisch Moskau auf diesem Weg bändigen zu wollen so lange Russland die Ukrainekrise als ihre innere Angelegenheit sieht. Die Sanktionen verursachen Gegenreaktionen auf dem Kriegsfeld der Ukraine, eine völlig falsche Vorgehensweise.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moment: Die EU hat eine Schuld am russischen Einmarsch, weil sie Putin nicht komplett ungestört hat einmarschieren lassen?



Moment: Die EU hat Putin am Einmarsch gestört ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Der Grund war, dass ein größerer Teil der Ukrainer diesen Deal immer noch ziemlich schlecht fand und ihr Präsident, der sich noch mit einigen anderen Dingen unbeliebt gemacht hat, ihn trotzdem durchziehen und seine Gegner mund(oder ganz)tot machen wollte.



Und das machte er natürlich aus freiem Willen und totaler Überzeugung heraus, und keinesfalls um einen Konflikt mit Russland zu verhindern, klar... 
Er beugte sich Moskau weil er das musste und nicht anders. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Klar"? Wieso bitte schön sollte einem "klar sein", dass ein souveräner Staat, der allgemein als souveränder Staat anerkannt ist, weltweit als souveräner Staat anerkannt ist, zahlreiche internationale Abkommen als souveräner Staat unterzeichnet hat, als souveräner Staat agiert und einem selbst gegenüber als souveräner Staat auftritt und sogar ein schriftliche Besätigung aller in der Region aktiven Großmächte hat, dass sie die Souveränität dieses souveränen Staates achten, kein souveräner Staat ist? Mir erscheint die Annahme, die Ukraine wäre nicht souverän, sogar im Gegenteil irrational und unangemessen. Zumindest ein ganz kleines Bißchen.



Deine Verwunderung verwundert. Im ersten Satz ist dir doch völlig klar dass die Ukraine unter russsischem Einfluss stand und was das bedeutet weisst du sicherlich. Wenn ein Staatsoberhaupt nach Amtsantritt nach Moskau reist um Putin Untergebenheit und Treue zu schwören, inwiefern deffinierst du da noch Souverenität ? 
Das entügltige Los der Ukraine wurde stets in Moskau entschieden, nicht in Kiew. Die Ukraine war alles andere als souverän. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die EU trifft Entscheidungen für gewöhnlich aufgrund rationalen Überlegungen zu den Bedürfnissen ihrer Firmen, manchmal ihrer Bürger und in seltenen Fällen auch den Bürgern anderer Staaten, der Natur oder künftiger Generationen. Aber nicht nach den Emotionen der Bürger irgendwelcher Drittstaaten. Wenn die sich unwohl fühlen, sollen sie zum Psychiater (oder in den Puff) gehen, aber nicht auf EU-Zuwendung warten.



Dann sollte sie sich auch nicht in die Angelegenheiten Bürger anderer Staaten einmischen. Weniger Koks und Nutten würden die alten und dekadenten Säcke der EU vlt etwas weitsichtiger machen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo hast du dir denn den Mist ausgedacht? Das ukrainische Gasnetz hat genau zwei Aufgaben:
> - Die Ukraine mit Gas zu versorgen
> - Gas nach Europa weiterzuleiten
> Was bitte schön spielen diese Funktionen für eine Rolle für Weißrussland, Kirgisien, Kasachstan und Armenien?
> (Besserwisser Anmerkung an dieser Stelle: Die EAWU wurde erst 10 Monate nach dem russischen Einmarsch in der Ukraine gegründet. Du meinst die EAWG. Von der sich die Ukriane übrigens schon 2010 abgewandt hatte.)



Für Russland würde es eine Rolle spielen. Es hatte die Kontrolle über das Netz weil die Ukraine ein leicht lenkbarer Partner war den man auf langzeit halten wollte, besser gesagt einstecken wie irgendein Eigentum. Ein Angriff darauf in Form des Versuchs die Karten in der Ukraine neu aufzustellen so wie die EU es versucht hat durch Unterstützung und Meinungsmache beim ukrainischen Volk durch einen Europakurs, wertette Moskau logischerweise als Angriff auf Russlands Business. Und das wusste Brüssel,  fuhr aber mit seiner Politik auf Kosten der Ukraine fort.

Letztendes sieht es so aus dass es nie Ziel war die Ukraine zu retten, sondern Russland zu schwächen/nicht erstärken lassen, aber ohne Eigenrisiken. So eine Politik ist einfach verwerflich.

So und an der Stelle wünsche ich ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2018)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein Russland akzeptiert aber ebensowenig wenn sich der Westen in seine Angelegemheiten mischt, wozu die Ukraine gehört hat, oder ganz anscheinend immernoch gehört. Wenn man das macht braucht es eine Strategie und den Willen und nicht einen unentschlossenen Haufen gelähmter Luft und Liebe Politiker. Die ganze Sanktionspolitik bringt rein garnichts, das ist schon fast idiotisch Moskau auf diesem Weg bändigen zu wollen so lange Russland die Ukrainekrise als ihre innere Angelegenheit sieht. Die Sanktionen verursachen Gegenreaktionen auf dem Kriegsfeld der Ukraine, eine völlig falsche Vorgehensweise.



Also bislang sorgen die Sanktionen für einen dramatischen Absturz der russischen Wirtschaft und in Folge dessen zunehmenden inneren Spannungen. Auswirkungen auf die Ukraine sind mir dagegen keine bekannt. Von daher würde ich sagen: Man sollte wesentlich mehr machen, aber was man gemacht hat, war erfolgreich.

Und ich wiederhole meine Aufforderung: Zu beschreiben, was "Russland akzeptiert" brauchst du hier niemandem mehr. Aber deine Meinung dazu, ob Russland damit im Recht ist, gehört dazu, wenn du dir Stellung beziehen willst.



> Moment: Die EU hat Putin am Einmarsch gestört ?



Das wäre meine nächste Frage an dich gewesen. Deine These war, dass die Ukraine Territorium verloren hat, weil sich die EU mit Russland angelegt hat respektive umgekehrt, dass die Ukraine kein Territorium verloren hätte, wenn die EU Russland in Ruhe hätte agieren lassen können. Da würde mich somit von dir mal interessieren, an welcher Stelle der russische Einmarsch denn schlimmer wurde, weil die EU Russland behindert hat und als Frage zwei, wie/wo/wann sie letzteres überhaupt getan haben soll. Mir wären nur (lasche, stark verspätete) Reaktionen der EU auf den erfolgten Einmarsch bekannt. Aber "weniger tun" hätte die EU gar nicht können, was passiert ist, ist allein auf Putins Mist gewachsen.



> Und das machte er natürlich aus freiem Willen und totaler Überzeugung heraus, und keinesfalls um einen Konflikt mit Russland zu verhindern, klar...
> Er beugte sich Moskau weil er das musste und nicht anders.



Seine offizielle Begründung war, dass dies für die Ukraine einen wirtschaftlichen Fortschritt bedeutet, obwohl für jeden offensichtlich ist, dass dies eine Lüge war. Da brauch man sich über Proteste nicht zu wundern (okay: In Deutschland müsste man es vielleicht ) und in einer Demokratie ist ein President immer noch zu allererst seinem Volk verpflichtet. Zumindest dazu, ihm die Wahrheit zu sagen. Die Wahrheit in dem Fall waren aber nachweislich eigene wirtschaftliche Interessen respektive direkte und indirekte Verdienste an Russland & in Russland aktiven Geschäftsmännern, wie aus den Unterlagen in seiner Prunkvilla hervorging. Kein Wunder, dass er was geheimhalten wollte - und unter diesen Umständen auch verständlich, dass er nach Russland und nicht in die EU geflohen ist. (Letzteres hätte ein von Putin erpresster Staatschef wenn dann gemacht.)



> Deine Verwunderung verwundert. Im ersten Satz ist dir doch völlig klar dass die Ukraine unter russsischem Einfluss stand



WTF? Im zweiten (!) Satz meines letzten Postings steht, dass die Ukraine russisches Einflussgebiet ist, seitdem Teile der Ukraine von Russland militärisch besetzt und der Rest militärisch bedroht ist. Das war vor dem Einmarsch anders. Deswegen nennt man es einen militärischen Einmarsch, weil danach Militär im Land steht, dass vorher nicht drin war.



> Dann sollte sie sich auch nicht in die Angelegenheiten Bürger anderer Staaten einmischen.



"Einmischen"?
Willkommen im Zeitalter grob "n. Chr." auf dem Planeten Erde; einem Szenario in dem Menschen Entscheidungen treffen, die sich bis weit über ihre unmittelbare Umgebung hinaus auswirken.



> Für Russland würde es eine Rolle spielen.



?Und was für eine? Was macht man deiner kühnen These nach mit einem Netz in einem Land, wenn man dem Land selbst keine Interesse hat und nichts mit den Ländern zu tun haben will, in die das Netz führt?
Das passt hinten und vorne nicht. Putin steht nicht in der Ukraine, weil ihm das Gasnetz wichtig ist oder weil das seine Beziehungen zur EU verbessert und auch nicht weil er irgend ein angeborenes Recht auf die Ukraine hätte, irgendwelche legitimen Interessen an der Ukraine oder die Ukraine ihm gegenüber in irgendeiner Weise zu irgendwas verpflichtet wäre (im Gegenteil: Russland ist Schutzmacht der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine. LoL.), sondern einzig und allein weil der gegenüber den Russen den starken Mann markieren will, der die Ukrainer erobert und unterwirft. Und das macht er mit genau den gleichen verabscheuungswürdigen Methoden, die imperalistische Arschlöcher schon immer mochten.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2018)

Was hat mein Prof. letztens noch gesagt?
Staaten haben keine Freunde sondern Interessen.

Es ist keine Frage von Gut und Böse.

Jedenfalls würde ich Putin nicht als Böse ansehen sondern als jemanden der die Interessen seines Landes vertritt und dabei gegen Menschen und Völkerrecht verstößt.


----------



## behemoth85 (22. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bislang sorgen die Sanktionen für einen dramatischen Absturz der russischen Wirtschaft und in Folge dessen zunehmenden inneren Spannungen. Auswirkungen auf die Ukraine sind mir dagegen keine bekannt. Von daher würde ich sagen: Man sollte wesentlich mehr machen, aber was man gemacht hat, war erfolgreich.
> 
> Und ich wiederhole meine Aufforderung: Zu beschreiben, was "Russland akzeptiert" brauchst du hier niemandem mehr. Aber deine Meinung dazu, ob Russland damit im Recht ist, gehört dazu, wenn du dir Stellung beziehen willst.



Tuen sie eben nicht.  Die Sanktionen an sich führen zwar zu Problemen wie zB die Refinanzierung der Schulden russischer Energiekonzerne im Ausland, andererseits weiß man vieles auch einfach zu umgehen vorallem im Handel. Was ich so höre sind nennenswerte Einschränkungen für Russland durch die Sanktionen erst in Jahren vermutet. 
Auch haben die Sanktionen Putin noch zu garnichts bewegt, er annektierte nach und nach den ganzen Donbas mit nicht wirkllich viel Aufwand und die Welt schaut ihm dabei zu. Die jüngsten Aktivitäten sprechen für sich.  




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre meine nächste Frage an dich gewesen. Deine These war, dass die Ukraine Territorium verloren hat, weil sich die EU mit Russland angelegt hat respektive umgekehrt, dass die Ukraine kein Territorium verloren hätte, wenn die EU Russland in Ruhe hätte agieren lassen können. Da würde mich somit von dir mal interessieren, an welcher Stelle der russische Einmarsch denn schlimmer wurde, weil die EU Russland behindert hat und als Frage zwei, wie/wo/wann sie letzteres überhaupt getan haben soll. Mir wären nur (lasche, stark verspätete) Reaktionen der EU auf den erfolgten Einmarsch bekannt. Aber "weniger tun" hätte die EU gar nicht können, was passiert ist, ist allein auf Putins Mist gewachsen.



Das ist etwas kompliziert ich hab auch keine Lust Geschichte hier als Roman zu verfassen also eine Kurzfassung: Die USA hat geostrategische Langzeitziele in Osteuropa wozu die Schwächung bzw ein nicht- Wiederstärken Russlands gehört. Zwar waren die letzten Presidenten weniger bemüht um Osteuropa weil dort auch wenig geschah ebenso machte Russland keine großen Anstalten in diesem Gebiet. 2014 musste die USA aber schnell reagieren weil Putin die Ukraine mit einem 15 Mrd Dollar? Kredit defacto kaufen wollte bzw in die eurasische Union stecken/einem EU Beitritt verwehren. Das passte den Yankes nicht also bedienten sie sich der EU die meiner Meinung nach in der Sache überwiegend als verlängerter Arm fungiert. 

Aus Sicht Russlands unterstützte die EU ja bekannterweise einen Putsch in Kiew. Zum Majdan reisten EU Botschafter und Minister an die dem Volk Zuspruch und Mut aussprachen, das jedoch sogar als die Lage schon eskalliert war und es diverse Schusstote gab. Auch von Agentenaktivitäten war die Rede. In unserem TV blendette man das anfangs einfach aus und verkaufte den Majdan lange als eine friedliche Sache, dabei ist es unmöglich dass eine Regierung nicht wusste was vor Ort passiert. Wir sahen im TV faktisch einen zensierten Majdan. Warum ? Auf mich wirkt es so als ob man das ukranische Volk in Kiew benutzt hat und der Putsch Ziel der US Geheimdienste war um ein Wegdrifften des Landes zu Russland zu verhindern. Natürlich ist mir auch bewust dass das Volk den EU Kurs wollte so auch die Wut vorallem junger Bürger über den damaligen Kurswechsel Richtung Putins Eurasische Union. Aber der Westen hat nachgeholfen wenn auch fraglich wieviel. Aus Sicht der USA hat man erflogreich Druck auf die EU ausgeübt und letztendes die Ukraine von Russland getrennt. - mission completed

Die EU hat eine Mitschuld an der Eskalation somit auch hin bis zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge, wohlwissend dass Moskau 2014 reagiert, undwissend darüber wie, gleichgültig gegenüber den Ukrainern. Und weil du auf die Schuldfrage pricht welche Seite mM nach das  meiste verbockt finde ich dass alle dort versagt haben. Das Land wurde wegen zwei Interessenparteien geteilt und muss nun den Konflikt alleine austragen. Der Krieg ist unnötig ebenso weitere Sanktionen, so sehe ich das. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seine offizielle Begründung war, dass dies für die Ukraine einen wirtschaftlichen Fortschritt bedeutet, obwohl für jeden offensichtlich ist, dass dies eine Lüge war. Da brauch man sich über Proteste nicht zu wundern (okay: In Deutschland müsste man es vielleicht ) und in einer Demokratie ist ein President immer noch zu allererst seinem Volk verpflichtet. Zumindest dazu, ihm die Wahrheit zu sagen. Die Wahrheit in dem Fall waren aber nachweislich eigene wirtschaftliche Interessen respektive direkte und indirekte Verdienste an Russland & in Russland aktiven Geschäftsmännern, wie aus den Unterlagen in seiner Prunkvilla hervorging. Kein Wunder, dass er was geheimhalten wollte - und unter diesen Umständen auch verständlich, dass er nach Russland und nicht in die EU geflohen ist. (Letzteres hätte ein von Putin erpresster Staatschef wenn dann gemacht.)



Natürlich wars ne Lüge weil er wegen seinem Europakurs gewählt wurde. Im Donbas wählten ihn sogar die meisten Leute weil gerade im Osten die EU Begeisterung am größten war, sogar größer als in Kiew. Sprich sogar die Russen wählten dort EU als sich noch alle lieb hatten. Dass er aus Eigeninteresse gehandelt hat ist aber Blödsinn. In der Ukraine war es üblich dass das erste Land das der neue Presidenten bereist immer Russland war. Warum wohl ?, natürlichen um dem Oberboss die Hand zu schütteln. Putin bestimmte die Zugehörigkeit der Ukraine und um alle seine Schäfchen im Stall zu halten kam die Idee der eurasischen Union, um großen Handel seiner Nachbarn mit der EU zu vermeiden. Die Ukraine noch mit der Wichtigkeit seiner Rolle als größtes Gas-Transitland Europas, dazu große Schieferngasvorkommen auf welche die US Konzerne schon lange geil waren, nicht zu vergessen kriegstechnologische Fabriken uvm. Die Ukraine war unglaublich wichtig für Russland. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Im zweiten (!) Satz meines letzten Postings steht, dass die Ukraine russisches Einflussgebiet ist, seitdem Teile der Ukraine von Russland militärisch besetzt und der Rest militärisch bedroht ist. Das war vor dem Einmarsch anders.



Ich empfehle dir mal Geschichtskorektur. Gerade jetzt ist die Ukraine so sebstbestimmend wie kaum in ihrer gesamten Geschichte, bzw ist sie auf dem Weg dort hin. Ich hatte noch nen Röhrenfernseher als sich Ukrainer gg Russen in der Rada kloppten lol Nach der Perestroika sind sie immernoch ganz klar russische direkte Einflusszone gewesen bis 2014. Aber deine Auffassung bewertend fasse ich es nicht dass wir die selben Nachrichten schauen xD 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?Und was für eine? Was macht man deiner kühnen These nach mit einem Netz in einem Land, wenn man dem Land selbst keine Interesse hat und nichts mit den Ländern zu tun haben will, in die das Netz führt?
> Das passt hinten und vorne nicht. Putin steht nicht in der Ukraine, weil ihm das Gasnetz wichtig ist oder weil das seine Beziehungen zur EU verbessert und auch nicht weil er irgend ein angeborenes Recht auf die Ukraine hätte, irgendwelche legitimen Interessen an der Ukraine oder die Ukraine ihm gegenüber in irgendeiner Weise zu irgendwas verpflichtet wäre (im Gegenteil: Russland ist Schutzmacht der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine. LoL.), sondern einzig und allein weil der gegenüber den Russen den starken Mann markieren will, der die Ukrainer erobert und unterwirft. Und das macht er mit genau den gleichen verabscheuungswürdigen Methoden, die imperalistische Arschlöcher schon immer mochten.



Das schockt mich jetzt ein bisschen, das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich oder ? Du hast doch ein an der Bammel..


----------



## behemoth85 (22. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hat mein Prof. letztens noch gesagt?
> Staaten haben keine Freunde sondern Interessen.
> 
> Es ist keine Frage von Gut und Böse.
> ...



Naja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hat mein Prof. letztens noch gesagt?
> Staaten haben keine Freunde sondern Interessen.
> 
> Es ist keine Frage von Gut und Böse.
> ...



Gerade als Deutscher sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass letzteres in der Regel nicht im mittel- und langfristigen Interesse eines Landes sein kann. Russland hat zu Sowjetzeiten schon einmal praktisch ausprobiert, welche Vor- und Nachteile internationale Isolierung hat und genau in die steuert Putin es jetzt wieder rein, in dem er alle anderen Staaten zu Feinden erklärt oder macht.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Tuen sie eben nicht.  Die Sanktionen an sich führen zwar zu Problemen wie zB die Refinanzierung der Schulden russischer Energiekonzerne im Ausland, andererseits weiß man vieles auch einfach zu umgehen vorallem im Handel.



Wie gesagt: Man sollte meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr machen. Aber "Probleme verursachen" machen die Sanktionen auch jetzt schon und stellen damit eine Belastung dar, der sich Russland gerne entledigen würde.



> Die jüngsten Aktivitäten sprechen für sich.



"Aktivitäten"? Die bedeutenste russische Aktivität lässt sich wohl wie folgt darstellen:
Euro pro Rubel



> Das ist etwas kompliziert ich hab auch keine Lust Geschichte hier als Roman zu verfassen



Musst und solltest du auch nicht, wenn du die Ereignisse der letzten paar Jahre thematisieren willst.



> In unserem TV blendette man....



Warst du vor Ort und hast eigene Ermittlungen durchgeführt oder möchtest du den alten "welche Medien haben recht"-Streit von vor 3 Jahren aufkochen? Feste Fakten sind zu einigen Aspekten Mangelware, aber "war die Rede", "auf mich wirkte" und diverse "fraglichs" sind definitiv kein Ersatz. Sondern blanke Stimmungsmache, und in deinem Fall auffallend einseitige und in einem Absatz, der sich wenig mit der Frage nach militärischen Aktivitäten beschäftigt, die er zu beantworten behauptet und gleich gar nicht mit einer Bewertung der Missachtung staatlicher Hohheit, die das Kernproblem darstellt.



> In der Ukraine war es üblich dass das erste Land das der neue Presidenten bereist immer Russland war. Warum wohl ?



Nachbarschaftliche Beziehungen? Warum führen die ersten Auslandsstaatsbesuche französischer Präsidenten oft nach Deutschland? Und umgekehrt die deutscher Kanzler nach Paris? Garantiert nicht wegen gegenseitiger Diktatur und in der Verfassung festgehaltener Unterwerfung.



> Putin ... kam die Idee der eurasischen Union, um großen Handel seiner Nachbarn mit der EU zu vermeiden.



Auch wenn ich die Formulierung so keineswegs unterschreiben würde: Du behauptest hier höchstselbst, der ach-so-unschuldige Putin hätte unprovoziert einen Handelskrieg mit der EU gestartet.



> Ich empfehle dir mal Geschichtskorektur.



Danke, nein. Ich bleibe lieber bei der Wahrheit und "korrigiere" sie nicht, wenn sie nicht auf irgendwelche Feindbilder passen will.


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Man sollte meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr machen. Aber "Probleme verursachen" machen die Sanktionen auch jetzt schon und stellen damit eine Belastung dar, der sich Russland gerne entledigen würde.



Und was genau schlägst du vor ? Nach 4 Jahren müsste dir doch klar sein dass Russland sich nicht beugt. Das war schon vorher klar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Musst und solltest du auch nicht, wenn du die Ereignisse der letzten paar Jahre thematisieren willst.



Um die Ereignisse der letzten paar Jahre zu thematisieren ist ein längerer Blick in der Beziehungsgeschichte beider Länder aber notwendig sonst sieht mans halt nur von der Seite die man anfeuert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warst du vor Ort und hast eigene Ermittlungen durchgeführt oder möchtest du den alten "welche Medien haben recht"-Streit von vor 3 Jahren aufkochen? Feste Fakten sind zu einigen Aspekten Mangelware, aber "war die Rede", "auf mich wirkte" und diverse "fraglichs" sind definitiv kein Ersatz. Sondern blanke Stimmungsmache, und in deinem Fall auffallend einseitige und in einem Absatz, der sich wenig mit der Frage nach militärischen Aktivitäten beschäftigt, die er zu beantworten behauptet und gleich gar nicht mit einer Bewertung der Missachtung staatlicher Hohheit, die das Kernproblem darstellt.



Ich beziehe mich auf Kritiken über Medien und gleichgeschaltette Berichterstattung im Ukrainekonflikt, vorallem den Majdan. Deutschland verlor doch sogar ein paar Plätze auf der Liste der Länder gelistet nach Pressefreiheit und der Schwerpunkt des Absturzes lag auf der Berichterstattung in der Ukraine.

Fakt ist dass Russland staatliche Hohheit missachtet hat und weiter missachtet. Ebenso ist Fakt dass EU Politiker in Kiews Hauptstadt zur Revolten verhalfen, und wie durchsickerte aggierte die EU auf politischen Druck aus Washington. Somit gibt es keine Seite die so ganz ohne Schuld ist und das ist auch das Naheliegenste. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nachbarschaftliche Beziehungen? Warum führen die ersten Auslandsstaatsbesuche französischer Präsidenten oft nach Deutschland? Und umgekehrt die deutscher Kanzler nach Paris? Garantiert nicht wegen gegenseitiger Diktatur und in der Verfassung festgehaltener Unterwerfung.



Wie gesagt lese dich mal etwas ein in die Beziehungen Russlands und seiner alten GUS Staaten, dann verstehst du auch wieso Moskau für alle Staatsoberhäupter seiner kleineren Nachbarn immernoch das erste Anreiseziel ist.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Formulierung so keineswegs unterschreiben würde: Du behauptest hier höchstselbst, der ach-so-unschuldige Putin hätte unprovoziert einen Handelskrieg mit der EU gestartet.



Wenn du mir beantworten kannst inwiefern ich Putin als unschuldig erachte antworte ich gerne. Aber zur Eurasischen Union würde mich interessieren was du dazu zu sagen hast, wem nützt sie ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Danke, nein. Ich bleibe lieber bei der Wahrheit und "korrigiere" sie nicht, wenn sie nicht auf irgendwelche Feindbilder passen will.



Welcher Wahrheit denn ? Dass Putin ein egomanischer Diktator ist der allein aus Prestigegründen andere Länder unterwirft wie du im letzten Absatz deines vorrigen Posts beschreibst ? Das ist doch Blödsinn, das ist die Realität und nicht irgendein Hollywood Thriller. Auch wenn Russland imperialistisch vorgeht und internationale Abkommen missachtet, handelt es ganz klar aus purer Machterhaltung heraus. Damit meine ich dass strategische und wirtschaftliche Interessen das Handeln ausmachen und nicht irgendwelche bösen russischen Presidenten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2018)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und was genau schlägst du vor ?



Deutlich schärfere Sanktionen. Bislang wurden ein paar symbolische Sperren gegen Einzelpersonen verhängt. Das ist lächerlich. Wenn Russland uns als ein Feind ansieht - bitte. Zu Feinden baue ich keine Gaspipeline. Für Feinde gebe ich keine Hermesbürgschaften. Mit Feinden mache nicht nur ich keine Waffengeschäfte, ich werde auch jeden anderen, der enge Beziehungen mit mir haben will, unter massiven Druck setzen, diese zu unterlassen. Stattdessen müssen selbst die paar Sanktionchen, die es gab, im Jahrestakt neu bestätigt werden. Dabei versteht es sich doch eigentlich von selbst, dass Sanktionen die für die Annexion der Krim verhängt wurden, solange aktiv bleiben, wie sich der Status der Krim nicht ändert. Sowas gehört schwarz auf weiß festgehalten, damit Putin klar ist, dass er das Thema gar nicht mehr ansprechen braucht, bevor er sich nicht bewegt hat. Russland ist das verfickt nochmal einzige Land dieses Jahrtausends und eines der ganz wenigen seit der Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts, dass seine Grenzen durch Militäreinsatz erweitert hat und die Welt benimmt sich, als hätten sie mal falsch geparkt. Was ist die Botschaft? "Lang lebe der Imperialismus"? "Wer sich stark fühlt, soll sich doch einfach alles nehmen"? "Unterdrücke soviel du kannst, die internationale Gemeinschaft jubelt"? 



> Ich beziehe mich auf Kritiken über Medien und gleichgeschaltette Berichterstattung im Ukrainekonflikt, vorallem den Majdan.



Ja. "Kritiken". Wiederwärtige Stimmungsmache, nicht selten Lügen träfe es auch.



> Deutschland verlor doch sogar ein paar Plätze auf der Liste der Länder gelistet nach Pressefreiheit und der Schwerpunkt des Absturzes lag auf der Berichterstattung in der Ukraine.



Wo wir gerade bei Lügen sind: Es dauert keine 3 Sekunden, Deutschlands Ranking nachzuvollziehen
Rangliste der Pressefreiheit – Wikipedia
Siehe da: Die Platzierung ging 2014/15 sogar leicht nach oben.
Z.B. 10 Plätze gegenüber dem (ohnehin schlechten) langjährigen Mittel (und damit 25% seines Abstandes zum letzten Platz) verloren über die Ukriane-Krise hat dagegen Russland.



> Fakt ist dass Russland staatliche Hohheit missachtet hat und weiter missachtet. Ebenso ist Fakt dass EU Politiker in Kiews Hauptstadt zur Revolten verhalfen,



Wo ist letzteres bitte schön "Fakt", dass EU-Politiker einen relevanten Anteil am Bürgeraufstand hatten? Schon rein zahlenmäßig ist das unmöglich, solange sie sich nicht als Leitfiguren etabliert haben und dafür fehlte ihnen schlicht die Bühne.



> und wie durchsickerte aggierte die EU auf politischen Druck aus Washington.



"Durchsickerte", ja? Behauptet wer?



> Wenn du mir beantworten kannst inwiefern ich Putin als unschuldig erachte antworte ich gerne.



Du wurdest mehrfach aufgefordert, deine Meinung zu seiner Verantwortung kundzutun. Was kam, waren bestenfalls Beschreibungen der Taten, dafür aber wiederholt die Anschuldigung gegenüber allen möglichen anderen, sie hätten agiert, sie trägen die Verantwortung und die russischen Aktionen wären nur unabdingbare, in der Natur der Sache liegende Rekationen, mithin also frei von Verantwortung/Schuld.



> Aber zur Eurasischen Union würde mich interessieren was du dazu zu sagen hast, wem nützt sie ?



Niemandem? Vier politisch und/oder geographisch isolierte und deswegen wirtschaftlich komplett von Russland abhängige Staaten bilden eine Gemeinschaft zur wirtschaftlichen Zusammenarbeit mit Russland, in der Russland als einziger das Sagen und als einziger die Möglichkeiten zum Handeln hat. Es ändert sich: An den Verhältnissen gar nichts. Nur ein neuer Name steht im Raum. Könnte man sich auch ganz schenken, aber Putin träumte ja vom großen Gegenentwurf zur EU oder gar USA mit kontinentüberspannender Zusammenarbeit und Freundschaft.
Blöd halt, wenn man keine Freunde mehr hat.



> Welcher Wahrheit denn ? Dass Putin ein egomanischer Diktator ist der allein aus Prestigegründen andere Länder unterwirft wie du im letzten Absatz deines vorrigen Posts beschreibst ?



"Prestige"? Machtdemonstration und Festigung der innenpolitischen Position habe ich garantiert nicht "Prestige" genannt.



> handelt es ganz klar aus purer Machterhaltung heraus.



Eine Expansion IST KEINE "Erhaltung".
Und sie als solche zu bezeichnen ist nichts weiter als eine Verdrehung der Tatsachen um Putin besser dastehen zu lassen.



> Damit meine ich dass strategische und wirtschaftliche Interessen das Handeln ausmachen



Wirtschaftliche Interessen? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst in den letzten drei-vier Jahren, oder bestehen die "wirtschaftlichen Interessen" der Russen in "maximalem Absturz"? Mag ja an der Lügenpresse liegen, die in Rankings so abgestürzt ist, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Mehrheit von Putins Untertanen eher gegenteilige Interessen hat. Und dabei sind die Reaktionen noch verdammt lasch ausgefallen, wenn man bedenkt dass Putin kriegerische Handlungen gegen die von u.a. USA und England garantierte territoriale Integrität der Ukraine befohlen hat. Würde sich nicht die restliche Welt einen Dreck um die Ukrainer (und um ihre eigenen Bekundungen) scheren, hätte das auch direkt in einem heißen Krieg enden können. Der wäre deiner Aussage nach also "im strategischen und wirtschaftlichen Interesse" der Russen?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Dezember 2018)

Ohne das was behemoth sagt irgendwie zu bewerten tut es echt verdammt weh zu sehen wie grotesk falsch du seinen Text interpretierst @ruyven.

Er spricht zum Beispiel von "Machterhalt" und du verneinst das, weil du sagst, dass eine Grenzausdehnung kein Erhalt ist.
Autsch, es tut weh deine Interpretation zu lesen. Selbst du hättest erkennen müssen, dass das eine Außenpolitik und das andere Innenpolitik meint.


----------



## JePe (29. Dezember 2018)

Kriegsrecht weg, Matrosen muessen bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne das was behemoth sagt irgendwie zu bewerten tut es echt verdammt weh zu sehen wie grotesk falsch du seinen Text interpretierst @ruyven.
> 
> Er spricht zum Beispiel von "Machterhalt" und du verneinst das, weil du sagst, dass eine Grenzausdehnung kein Erhalt ist.
> Autsch, es tut weh deine Interpretation zu lesen. Selbst du hättest erkennen müssen, dass das eine Außenpolitik und das andere Innenpolitik meint.



"Machterhalt" als "Innenpolitik"? Das kann man in Bezug auf einen Politiker sagen, in dem Falle Putin. Das habe ich auch gemacht und Behemoth hat mir ausdrücklich widersprochen. Er selbst spricht vom Machterhalt Russlands. "Russland" muss wohl kaum Politik in Russland machen, um Macht zu erhalten. Machterhalt eines Staates bezeichnet dessen auftreten gegenüber anderen Staaten, also Außenpolitik. (Inklusive Rüstungspolitik, aber hier ging es um die Krim, nicht um russische Militäranschaffungen.)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2018)

Doch das muss Russland, denn Russland ist ein Staat und ein Staat besteht aus Staatsvolk, Staatsgebiet und Staatsgewalt.
Wenn die Staatsgewalt insgesamt zerfällt ist es auch mit dem Staat selbst vorbei. Beispiele sind nicht notwendig.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Staatsgewalt zerfällt nicht. Russland ist aktuell extrem stabil. Auch wenn die Leute Putin n wenig Satt haben (wie wir hier mit unserer Kanzlerin auch). Da passiert nix, der wird auch weiterhin gewählt und wenn der umkommen sollte, klonen die den und setzen den wieder auf den Thron, die wollen das.
Russland geht zu aggressiv in der Außenpolitik vor, die Leute mögen das aber aus welchem Grund auch immer.
So lange da noch jemand lebt der die 90er noch kennt, wird sich nichts ändern - also ignorieren und gut is.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland geht zu aggressiv in der Außenpolitik vor, die Leute mögen das aber aus welchem Grund auch immer.



>>Innenpolitik


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> >>Innenpolitik



Die Innenpolitik hat uns a) nicht zu jucken b) ist die schon immer die gleiche gewesen. 
Die Innenpolitik zielt bei denen immer auf stabile Währung (soweit das halt geht), recht niedrige Steuern (verglichen mit unseren), halbwegs zufriedene Bürger (wer nicht zufrieden ist, darf sich das gerne sonstwohin schieben, das war schon IMMER so in Russland, auch wenn es noch nicht Russland war) und fertig.
Solche Sachen wie Umweltschutz jucken die nicht, auch ein anderes Sozialsystem wollen die nicht einführen. Gerade wollen die endlich Steuern für Freelancer/Solo-Selbstständige einführen usw.  
Nichts, aber auch nichts bei der Innenpolitik ist interessant für uns, es betrifft nicht mal Touristen aus der EU, da gibt es nichts neues was es nicht schon 2005 rum gab.


----------



## JePe (30. Dezember 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Innenpolitik hat uns a) nicht zu jucken(...)



Dem wuerde ich nachdruecklich widersprechen. Der Umgang mit elementaren Menschenrechten ist nicht innere Angelegenheit eines Staates und entzieht sich auch nicht so mir nichts, dir nichts der Betrachtung und gegebenenfalls Kritik von aussen. Auch wenn das



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)schon immer die gleiche gewesen(...)



sein mag. Mauertote waren keine innere Angelegenheit der DDR, der Platz des himmlischen Friedens keine innere Angelegenheit Chinas.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Solche Sachen wie Umweltschutz jucken die nicht(...)



Doof nur, dass Gifte in Luft & Wasser nicht an Staatsgrenzen halt machen. Davon, dass die russische Staatsgrenze dynamisch ist, mal ganz abgesehen.

Wenn



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)der wird auch weiterhin gewählt und wenn der umkommen sollte, klonen die den und setzen den wieder auf den Thron, die wollen das(...)



dem so ist - warum wird jede Form von echter Opposition dann mit einem Potpourri an Repressalien kleingehalten? Die Oeffentlichkeit dreist belogen? Das Fernsehen direkt oder auf Umwegen verstaatlicht? Das Internet beschraenkt? Die Justiz vor den Karren der Politik gespannt?

Man koennte glatt meinen, Zar Wladimir hat in sein Volk weniger Vertrauen als Du.



cryon1c schrieb:


> So lange da noch jemand lebt der die 90er noch kennt, wird sich nichts ändern - also ignorieren und gut is.



Noe. Bluemchen singt nicht mehr und fremde Laender erobert man nicht mehr. Nur, weil ein paar Leute wehmuetig an die 90er zurueckdenken, hoert die Welt nicht auf sich zu drehen und muss man nicht hinnehmen, das Moskau sich benimmt wie die sprichwoertliche offene Hose.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2018)

Die Justiz funzt dort ganz normal und ist sogar lascher als unsere. Die haben erst JETZT angefangen, Hetze, Anstiftung & co im Netz zu verfolgen. Das was wir hier seit langer Zeit machen, kommt dort gerade erst an.
Da wird auch niemand zurückgehalten, es gibt eine Opposition, die wird aber nur von wenigen Jugendlichen und radikal denkenden unterstütz, das ist ja das Problem - die zunehmend älter werdende Bevölkerung will die nicht haben, die agiert nach dem Motto - ist ja viel besser als in den 90ern, we do not give a f**k - und das zurecht - Putin hat das Land aus einer richtig bösen Kriese rausgefahren und hält alles relativ stabil, dazu ist er berechenbar und fährt einen Kurs der vielen dort gefällt. 
Das Fernsehen ist staatlich, war es schon immer (über Umwege oder direkt, es hat sich nichts geändert, die großen Sender waren schon immer nahe an der Regierung dran). 

Und immer noch: Menschenrechte - das ist eine innere Angelegenheit. Gesetze die das regeln und alles was dahinter kommt, wird von Russland selbst bestimmt. Klar kann man dagegen motzen und sogar Sanktionen verhängen, aber man kann keinem vorschreiben was sie bei sich im Land tun dürfen. Kritik - gerne, mehr nicht.

Russland WILL es so, die Masse der Bevölkerung steht hinter Putin, das wird sich nicht ändern bis er selbst und alle seine Wähler aussterben. Russland braucht etwa 20-40 Jahre für einen Kurswechsel und der wird sowieso nicht günstig für uns sein. Ist aber auch absolut nicht schlimm - es gibt halt nicht nur unsere Sichtweise und wer sind wir hier, um von einem anderen Land was zu verlangen?
Moskau benimmt sich absolut normal, genau so wie sich UDSSR und alle vorherigen Länder in dieser Region verhalten haben, bis ins tiefste Mittelalter - es war immer ein Land was zwischen Europa und Asien war, immer bissl eigen und hat immer irgendwo mitgekämpft (egal wer es angezettelt hat). Man wird aus Russland keine neutrale Schweiz machen und auch kein EU-Land, geht nicht. Komm in 100 Jahren wieder, dann eventuell.


----------



## JePe (31. Dezember 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Justiz funzt dort ganz normal und ist sogar lascher als unsere.



Das sieht Amnesty International irgendwie anders (Klick, Klick).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben erst JETZT angefangen, Hetze, Anstiftung & co im Netz zu verfolgen. Das was wir hier seit langer Zeit machen, kommt dort gerade erst an.



Das allermeiste an "Hetze & Co. im Netz" ist im ach so unfreien Deutschland - leider - immer noch straffrei; dieses Forum liefert dafuer regelmaessig "schoene" Beispiele. Russische Zustaende mit Verhaeltnissen hierzulande vergleichen zu wollen, mutet bestenfalls entrueckt an.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da wird auch niemand zurückgehalten(...)



Nur weggesperrt oder gleich auf offener Strasse erschossen. Es lebe der Fortschritt!



cryon1c schrieb:


> (...)und das zurecht - Putin hat das Land aus einer richtig bösen Kriese rausgefahren und hält alles relativ stabil, dazu ist er berechenbar und fährt einen Kurs der vielen dort gefällt.



2014 hat er Russland mit der Krim-Annexion in die groesste Krise seit Ende des kalten Krieges gesteuert und seitdem mit Einzelleistungen wie beispielsweise dem unerklaerten Krieg im Donbass, MH17, Syrien oder der Einmischung in Wahlkaempfe anderer Staaten eher nicht zur Entspannung beigetragen. Was den Russen "gefaellt" ist, was Zar Wladimir daraus macht: naemlich die Legende, der russische Baer haette ja nur um 5:45 Uhr in hoechster Not zurueckgeschossen. Welche Gefahr genau von der Krim, von MH17 oder vom syrischen Buergerkrieg fuer Russland ausgingen, das weiss nur Putin alleine.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und immer noch: Menschenrechte - das ist eine innere Angelegenheit.



Und immer noch: Noe, ist es nicht. Sagt einem eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand; hier kommt noch hinzu, dass Russland u. a. 1996 dem Europarat beigetreten ist und die Europaeische Menschenrechtskonvention anerkannt hat. Wobei. 1994 hat man schon das Budapester Memorandum unterzeichnet und fuehlt sich daran ja evident auch nicht so wirklich gebunden.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Dezember 2018)

Nur weil es hier beschissen verfolgt wird, ist es nicht straffrei. Es ist nur beschissen verfolgt. Gesetze dagegen haben wir schon länger und die Strafen sind nicht viel weniger (Geldstrafen sind wesentlich höher, dafür haben die Russen halt Gefängnisstrafen von bis zu X Jahren).

Was die Amnesty International angeht, die blähen alles auf was denen in die Finger kommt. Das war schon immer deren Strategie - aus der Mücke einen Elefanten machen, sonst bemerkt die doch keiner.
Ich habe dort gelebt, spreche Russisch als Muttersprache und kenne das Land sehr sehr gut. Und die Menschen dort. 
Wären die nicht zufrieden, gäbe es schon längst eine extrem brutale und blutige Revolution - nicht die erste auf diesem Territorium, sie wissen wie das geht. 
Passiert aber nicht, weil die generelle Masse zufrieden ist. Sie meckern über hohe Preise, wenig Einkommen und andere Kleinigkeiten, aber nicht über die Außenpolitik, fahr mal hin, frag rum. Nur wenige junge Menschen sind klar dagegen, haben aber weder Plan noch Ahnung wie die was ändern wollen.


----------



## behemoth85 (31. Dezember 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutlich schärfere Sanktionen. Bislang wurden ein paar symbolische Sperren gegen Einzelpersonen verhängt. Das ist lächerlich. Wenn Russland uns als ein Feind ansieht - bitte. Zu Feinden baue ich keine Gaspipeline. Für Feinde gebe ich keine Hermesbürgschaften. Mit Feinden mache nicht nur ich keine Waffengeschäfte, ich werde auch jeden anderen, der enge Beziehungen mit mir haben will, unter massiven Druck setzen, diese zu unterlassen. Stattdessen müssen selbst die paar Sanktionchen, die es gab, im Jahrestakt neu bestätigt werden. Dabei versteht es sich doch eigentlich von selbst, dass Sanktionen die für die Annexion der Krim verhängt wurden, solange aktiv bleiben, wie sich der Status der Krim nicht ändert. Sowas gehört schwarz auf weiß festgehalten, damit Putin klar ist, dass er das Thema gar nicht mehr ansprechen braucht, bevor er sich nicht bewegt hat. Russland ist das verfickt nochmal einzige Land dieses Jahrtausends und eines der ganz wenigen seit der Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts, dass seine Grenzen durch Militäreinsatz erweitert hat und die Welt benimmt sich, als hätten sie mal falsch geparkt. Was ist die Botschaft? "Lang lebe der Imperialismus"? "Wer sich stark fühlt, soll sich doch einfach alles nehmen"? "Unterdrücke soviel du kannst, die internationale Gemeinschaft jubelt"?



Auch wenn es dir jetzt die Arschbacken noch dichter zusammenkneifft aber Russland gehört zu den Ländern mit denen man auf Augenhöhe reden sollte. Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist aber ich denke mal dass du wohlmöglich zu jung bist und Russlands Gefahrpotential für Europa deutlich unterschätzt. Ich will hier auch nichts Gutheißen oder sonst was zum Ausdruck bringen außer dass Russland immernoch eine reale Gefahr für Europa sein kann. So kannst du mal ganz stark davon ausgehen dass wenn der Westen Russland durch Embargos seiner Exystenz bedroht, Moskau uns gleichkommt und uns ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken in die selbe Lage bringt, nur durch schärfere Mittel. Um so weniger sollte jeden wundern dass Russland nur lasche Sanktionen ausgesprochen werden, der Spielraum so einem Land zu drohen ist auch einfach zu klein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ist letzteres bitte schön "Fakt", dass EU-Politiker einen relevanten Anteil am Bürgeraufstand hatten? Schon rein zahlenmäßig ist das unmöglich, solange sie sich nicht als Leitfiguren etabliert haben und dafür fehlte ihnen schlicht die Bühne.



Die EU führte dort eine regelrechte Kampagne und ermunterte die Leute standhaft gegen ihr System zu demonstrieren, praktisch zu Revolution wo die letzte garnicht lange her war und das ist Fakt. Auch wenn natürlich mehrere Faktoren zum Ausarten des Majdan führten, verrate mir bitte wie du da keinen relevanten Anteil sehen kannst ? Das war ganz unabhängig davon ob moralisch richtig dennoch ein direktes Eingreiffen der EU in die Ukraine, und das trotzt Kenntnis darüber dass eine Reaktion Moskaus folgt. Und auf diese fehlt immernoch eine Antwort, die Ukraine ist der EU scheiss egal so lange dort Konflikte stattfinden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du wurdest mehrfach aufgefordert, deine Meinung zu seiner Verantwortung kundzutun. Was kam, waren bestenfalls Beschreibungen der Taten, dafür aber wiederholt die Anschuldigung gegenüber allen möglichen anderen, sie hätten agiert, sie trägen die Verantwortung und die russischen Aktionen wären nur unabdingbare, in der Natur der Sache liegende Rekationen, mithin also frei von Verantwortung/Schuld.



Naja was ist denn Putins Verantwortung als President Russlands ? Er tut in der Ukraine das was der Kreml von jedem russischen Presidenten verlangen würde. Nichtmal Gorbatschow würde die Ukraine ziehen lassen. Ich persönlich vertrete das doch nicht, nur ist das in Anbetracht Russlands Situation alles nachvollziehbar was die machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und sie als solche zu bezeichnen ist nichts weiter als eine Verdrehung der Tatsachen um Putin besser dastehen zu lassen.



Blödsinn. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Interessen? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst in den letzten drei-vier Jahren, oder bestehen die "wirtschaftlichen Interessen" der Russen in "maximalem Absturz"? Mag ja an der Lügenpresse liegen, die in Rankings so abgestürzt ist, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Mehrheit von Putins Untertanen eher gegenteilige Interessen hat. Und dabei sind die Reaktionen noch verdammt lasch ausgefallen, wenn man bedenkt dass Putin kriegerische Handlungen gegen die von u.a. USA und England garantierte territoriale Integrität der Ukraine befohlen hat. Würde sich nicht die restliche Welt einen Dreck um die Ukrainer (und um ihre eigenen Bekundungen) scheren, hätte das auch direkt in einem heißen Krieg enden können. Der wäre deiner Aussage nach also "im strategischen und wirtschaftlichen Interesse" der Russen?



Welcher Aussage wäre er denn dann deiner Meinung nach ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2018)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dir jetzt die Arschbacken noch dichter zusammenkneifft aber Russland gehört zu den Ländern mit denen man auf Augenhöhe reden sollte.



Was ist daran nicht "auf Augenhöhe", wenn man zum Feind erklärt wird und dann auf diese Lage angemessen reagiert? Was die EU im Moment macht ist Anbiederei. Es gibt ein paar symbolische Sanktiönchen und hinter den Kulissen wird weiter gedealt wie immer, Zar Putin hofiert damit einem ja kein Geschäftchen durch die Lappen geht. Aber so, wie du es formulierst, siehst du die EU ja offensichtlich eh als "russischen Einlfussraum", wenn hier die permanente Angst vor russischen Reaktionen die Politik diktieren soll. Dann wollen wir es uns mal nicht mit dem neuen Herren verscherzen, denn es ist ja bekannt, was Russlands Militär über kurz oder lang mit russischem Einflussgebiet macht.



> Die EU führte dort eine regelrechte Kampagne



Kannst du diese Unterstellung belegen?



> und ermunterte die Leute standhaft gegen ihr System zu demonstrieren,



Oder diese?



> praktisch zu Revolution wo die letzte garnicht lange her war und das ist Fakt.



Nö. Ist es nicht. Wenn mir nicht verdammt viel Informationen durch die Lappen gegangen sind -und das bezeichne ich gerade in Anbetracht der Geschichte dieses Threads als unwahrscheinlich- dann würde ich diesen ""Fakt"" sogar als blanke Lüge und bodenlose Frechheit/Provokation bezeichnen.



> Naja was ist denn Putins Verantwortung als President Russlands ?



Laut Verfassung jedenfalls nicht die Eroberung zusätzlichen Territoriums um jeden Preis unter Verletzung internationaler Abkommen. Und mir wäre auch nicht bekannt, dass das Teil seiner Wahlversprechen oder Forderung eines Volksbegehren war.



> Blödsinn.



Eloquent.



> Welcher Aussage wäre er denn dann deiner Meinung nach ?



Sorry, aber den Satz versteh ich nicht einmal grammatikalisch: "einer Aussage sein"?


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht "auf Augenhöhe", wenn man zum Feind erklärt wird und dann auf diese Lage angemessen reagiert? Was die EU im Moment macht ist Anbiederei. Es gibt ein paar symbolische Sanktiönchen und hinter den Kulissen wird weiter gedealt wie immer, Zar Putin hofiert damit einem ja kein Geschäftchen durch die Lappen geht.



Sofern du selbst erkennst dass die Sanktionen nicht wirken wie kannst du deinen Satz noch mit "angemessener Reaktion" beginnen ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber so, wie du es formulierst, siehst du die EU ja offensichtlich eh als "russischen Einlfussraum", wenn hier die permanente Angst vor russischen Reaktionen die Politik diktieren soll. Dann wollen wir es uns mal nicht mit dem neuen Herren verscherzen, denn es ist ja bekannt, was Russlands Militär über kurz oder lang mit russischem Einflussgebiet macht.



Du kannst meine Worte gerne weiter ins Lächerliche überspitzen, ändert trotzdem nichts daran dass die EU Russland niemals kaputt isolieren würde, aus blanker Angst eines offenen Konfliktes. Weshalb Sanktionen ohne Schärfe der völlig falsche Ansatz sind um Putin zu bewegen. 

Und weil du russische Einflusszonen in der EU erwähnst... Deutschland ist dann wohl der Hauptkandidat ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Unterstellung belegen?



Kommt drauf an was du als Beleg anerkennst, aber google mal selbst und staune wieviel er dazu ausspuckt.


----------



## JePe (3. Januar 2019)

Er diskutiert aber nicht mit Google, sondern mit Dir. Und da ist es eigentlich ueblich, fuer das Behauptete auf Nachfrage Belege beizubringen. Das Du das nicht tun willst, sagt einiges darueber aus, welche Qualitaet Du Deinen Quellen selbst beimisst.

Ansonsten:



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weshalb Sanktionen ohne Schärfe der völlig falsche Ansatz sind um Putin zu bewegen.



Was waere denn der richtige Ansatz? Sollen wir ein russisches Flugzeug abschiessen? Das haben die Tuerken gemacht und es war der Beginn einer wunderbaren Maennerfreundschaft. Ich habe so meine Bedenken, ob das zum Vorbild taugt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sofern du selbst erkennst dass die Sanktionen nicht wirken wie kannst du deinen Satz noch mit "angemessener Reaktion" beginnen ?



Ersteres ist falsch und letzteres steht in anderem Bezug.



> Kommt drauf an was du als Beleg anerkennst, aber google mal selbst und staune wieviel er dazu ausspuckt.



Ein paar nicht in Zusammenhang mit Russland stehende Primärquellen wären ein guter Ansatz bzw. aufgrund des Umfanges deiner Unterstellung eine gute Studie, die eben solche auswertet und angibt; alles weitere kannst du in den Forenregeln nachlesen.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersteres ist falsch und letzteres steht in anderem Bezug.



Aus dir wird man wohl nicht schlau was ?  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein paar nicht in Zusammenhang mit Russland stehende Primärquellen wären ein guter Ansatz bzw. aufgrund des Umfanges deiner Unterstellung eine gute Studie, die eben solche auswertet und angibt; alles weitere kannst du in den Forenregeln nachlesen.



Google spuckt auf Anhieb über 30 Artikel auf den ersten Seiten aus in denen die Berichterstattung westlicher Medien im Ukrainekonflikt kritisiert wird, da brauchst du mir nicht mit Forenregeln zu kommen. Auch ändern die Forenregeln nichts an den klaren Tatsachen welche du ganz anscheinend nicht wahr haben willst. 

Aber male dir deine Welt schön weiter, ich hab alles gesagt.


----------



## JePe (6. Januar 2019)

Nicht Google, sondern Du hast Behauptungen aufgestellt; u. a. diese hier:



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wir sahen im TV faktisch einen zensierten Majdan. Warum ? Auf mich wirkt es so als ob man das ukranische Volk in Kiew benutzt hat und der Putsch Ziel der US Geheimdienste war um ein Wegdrifften des Landes zu Russland zu verhindern.



Zensur im deutschen Fernsehen, US-gesteuerter Putsch in Kiew. Das sind so eklatante Anschuldigungen, dass es schon etwas mehr als "google doch selber" sein sollte, wenn man Dich um Belege dafuer bittet. Ansonsten bewegst Du Dich qualitativ in dem Bereich, in dem die Elvis-, Area 51- und 9/11-Truther sich tummeln.

Alles, was ich per Google finden kann, sind uebrigens unbewiesene Anschuldigungen (wie Deine), Verweise auf russische Staatsmedien oder ein paar rot-braune Querfrontmedien, die sich gegenseitig zitieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2019)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aus dir wird man wohl nicht schlau was ?



Nicht wenn man nicht will und blöd ist. Wer aufmerksam liest und mitdenkt sollte aber keine Probleme haben (JePe versteht offensichtlich auch, was ich sage und legt mir nicht das Gegenteil in den Mund) oder zumindest gezielt nachfragen können, worauf hin ich auch gerne erläutere. Wer dagegen die Diskussion verweigert, Argumenten ausweicht und Lügen verbreitet... - ich muss mich nicht um jeden Scheiß kümmern.



> Google spuckt auf Anhieb über 30 Artikel auf den ersten Seiten aus in denen die Berichterstattung westlicher Medien im Ukrainekonflikt kritisiert wird, da brauchst du mir nicht mit Forenregeln zu kommen. Auch ändern die Forenregeln nichts an den klaren Tatsachen welche du ganz anscheinend nicht wahr haben willst.
> 
> Aber male dir deine Welt schön weiter, ich hab alles gesagt.



Google spuckt zu sehr vielen Dingen Links auf. Mystische Quellen behaupten, dass wäre der Sinn einer Suchmaschine. Es liegt an intelligenten Leuten, daraus die Fakten zu distillieren, die für ein Thema relevant sind, und sie in Diskussionen einzubringen. Wer blöd ist kann natürlich auch stumpf alles glauben.
flacherde bewiesen - Google-Suche


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer aufmerksam liest und mitdenkt sollte aber keine Probleme haben oder zumindest gezielt nachfragen können, worauf hin ich auch gerne erläutere.



Mit deiner Version weshalb die Russen übhaupt in der Ukraine sind nämlich nur weil Putin ein Böser ist, habe ich genug von deinen Erläuterungen gelesen. Die muss man ganz anscheinend auch nicht verstehen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Google spuckt zu sehr vielen Dingen Links auf. Mystische Quellen behaupten, dass wäre der Sinn einer Suchmaschine. Es liegt an intelligenten Leuten, daraus die Fakten zu distillieren, die für ein Thema relevant sind, und sie in Diskussionen einzubringen. Wer blöd ist kann natürlich auch stumpf alles glauben



Schade dass deine mystische Quellen bei der Anzahl an Artikeln nicht erklären wieso du dir selbst nichteinmal einen Artikel rausdestillieren kannst. Wer blöd ist kann natürlich auch stumpf versuchen einfach nur recht zu haben. Aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich muss mich nicht um jeden Scheiß kümmern.


----------



## JePe (29. Januar 2019)

MH17: Spur fuehrt zu GRU-Offizier.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2019)

Die größte Frage bleibt doch ungeklärt:
War es eine Verwechslung mit einem Militärtransporter oder war es Absicht. Was ich nicht hoffe, denn das wäre ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## JePe (29. Januar 2019)

Ich finde es schwierig, an einen vorsaetzlichen Abschuss eines Passagierflugzeuges zu glauben und selbst wenn, duerfte es nahezu unbeweisbar bleiben. Ich halte das aber auch eher fuer ein Detail - mindestens das Material, mutmasslich auch das Personal stammen aus einem Land, das bis heute jegliche Verwicklung abstreitet, jede Aufklaerung sabotiert und stattdessen fleissig Nebelkerzen zuendet. Ob man nun absichtlich oder versehentlich an einem Massenmord beteiligt war, spielt da fuer mich keine Rolle?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2019)

Ich halte das schon für ein wichtiges Detail und das würde die (deutsche) Justiz sicherlich ähnlich sehen.
Also ein Zivil Flugzeug absichtlich abschießen wäre garantiert Mord, eine militärische Trapo in einem Bürgerkriegsszenario abzuschießen wird garantiert auch hoch bestraft, aber wahrscheinlich anders.

Es gab ja den Fall mit diesem Hells Angel der einen Polizisten durch eine geschlossene Tür erschossen hat weil er Angst vor einer anderen Rockerbande hatte. Es gab einen Freispruch.


----------



## JePe (29. Januar 2019)

... wobei Hells Angel Wladimir nicht durch eine Tuer, sondern nach oben hat schiessen lassen. Und zwar im falschen Land. Mit einer Kriegswaffe. Im Wissen, dass es auch zivilen Flugverkehr gibt. Nach dem - hier irrelevanten - deutschen Strafrecht liegt Mord vor, wenn aus niederen Motiven und / oder zur Ermoeglichung und / oder Vertuschung einer Straftat und / oder unter Einsatz gemeingefaehrlicher Mittel ein Mensch getoetet wird und mindestens der bedingte Vorsatz bestand. Aber wie schon frueher gesagt, ich finde es sehr gaga, den Abschuss von MH17 nach den Kriterien des deutschen Strafrechts beurteilen zu wollen. Tatsaechlich ist es der Abschuss am ehesten als Kriegsverbrechen einzuordnen. Weshalb der Hells Angel einem UN-Tribunal ja auch eine Abfuhr erteilt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2019)

Ja das wäre der Tatbestand, aber würde man in diesem Sinne auch urteilen ist die Frage.

Ich denke dafür müsste man beweisen, dass der Irrtum nicht zu vermeiden war. Wenn ungeübtes Personal dran sitzt kann das passieren.


----------



## JePe (30. Januar 2019)

Der springende Punkt hier ist doch: Was macht eine russische Kriegswaffe in der Ukraine? Antwort: Sie war dort, weil Russland entgegen allen (damaligen) Beteuerungen Krieg gegen den Nachbarn fuehrte (und immer noch fuehrt) und konkret gewillt war, ukrainische Staatsbuerger zu ermorden. Ob MH17 versehentlich oder wissentlich abgeschossen wurde, ist fuer den Tatbestand eines Kriegsverbrechens iSd Genfer Rechts eher unerheblich, weil dieses vor allem unbeteiligte Zivilisten schuetzen soll. Also etwa Passagiere von Verkehrsflugzeugen. Wer aber eine Waffe in einem Gebiet abfeuert, in dem es zumindest moeglich ist, ein solches zu treffen, nimmt den Tod der Insassen eben auch mindestens billigend in Kauf. Ob derjenige, der auf den roten Knopf drueckt, nun ein Meisterschuetze oder Rekrut im ersten Monat ist, halte ich fuer unbedeutend und lenkt am Ende nur von der eingangs gestellten, entscheidenden Frage ab: Was macht eine russische Kriegswaffe in der Ukraine? Denn waere sie dort nicht gewesen, haettes es auch nicht zum "Irrtum" kommen koennen.


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2019)

Die Sache ist simpel, wenn man sich in Waffentechnik ein wenig auskennt:

Die Ukraine hat ausschließlich das 9K37 BUK-SAR System mit der 9M317 Rakete im Bestand, lt. Janes Ende 2018 derzeit 40 aktive Systeme und 20 "Reserve/Ausschlachten".
Russland hat ausschließlich das aktuellere System 9KM 1-2 und M 2 im Einsatz mit dem Raketentyp 9M38, von diesen beiden Systemen haben die Russen ca. 400 Stück und sollen irgendwann vom M3 System abgelöst werden.

Sachliche Feststellung und unbestritten selbst von russischer Seite: Es war eine 9M38 Rakete.

Die Ukraine kann diese Rakete gar nicht abgefeuert haben, weil es diesen Typ nie im Arsenal hatte.

Ob nun im Einzelnen besoffene Rebellen oder Speznas oder gar unwissende russische Wehrdienstleistende die Rakete abgefeuert haben, 
spielt letztlich keine Rolle, es sind hunderte Unschuldige ums Leben gekommen und die Bedienmannschaft kloppt längst Steine in Sibirien oder schlimmer, damit sie nix reden können.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Januar 2019)

@jepe
Doch, wie willst du den der gedrückt hat bestrafen?


----------



## JePe (31. Januar 2019)

Es ist mir offen gestanden relativ egal, ob Oleg oder Pawel auf den roten Knopf gedrueckt haben. MH17 ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Kriegsverbrechen und haette als solches durch ein Tribunal aufgearbeitet werden muessen, wozu es aber aller Voraussicht nach nie kommen wird, weil der mutmassliche Kriegsverbrecher die Errichtung eines Tribunals verhindert und ohnehin das Roemische Status nie ratifiziert hat. Und hierzulande ... herrje. Wird ja schon das bisschen Sanktionsfolklore beweint und gemahnt, man duerfe Russland nicht vergraetzen und solle lieber den Dialog suchen. Und die Krim, die sei halt futsch. Und die Ukraine irgendwie selbst dran schuld.

In Polen wird uebrigens derweil ein Prozess wegen eines Anschlags auf ein ungarisches Kulturzentrum in der Ukraine gefuehrt. Einiges spricht dafuer, dass dieser ukrainischen Neonazis untergejubelt werden sollte, tatsaechlich aber von einem ehemaligen AfD-Mitarbeiter finanziert wurde: Klick.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2019)

Ein Soldat ist auch für seinen Gehorsam verantwortlich, also muss er auch bestraft werden, wenn er wusste, dass es eine Passagiermaschine war.

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt ist es halt ein Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht, aber noch kein Kriegsverbrechen


----------



## JePe (31. Januar 2019)

Das Roemische Statut definiert Kriegsverbrechen u. a. so:

_(...)vorsaetzliches Fuehren eines Angriffs in der Kenntnis, dass dieser auch Verluste an Menschenleben, die Verwundung von Zivilpersonen, die Beschaedigung ziviler Objekte(...)verursachen wird, die eindeutig in keinem Verhaeltnis zu dem insgesamt erwarteten konkreten und unmittelbaren militaerischen Vorteil stehen(...)_

Vorsaetzliches Fuehren eines Angriffs? Check. Es sei denn, Frau von Storch sass am Schaltpult und waere mal wieder mit der Maus abgerutscht.

Kenntnis mindestens der Moeglichkeit, dass auch Schaeden an zivilen Objekten oder die Verwundung oder Toetung von Zivilpersonen zu erwarten sind? Check. Wer im Luftraum eines fremden Landes, in dem es auch zivilen Flugverkehr gibt, mit einer BUK herumballert ohne angegriffen worden zu sein, nimmt dies meiner Ueberzeugung nach mindestens billigend in Kauf.

Ansonsten finde ich die Pseudofachsimpelei ueberfluessig und den Opfern gegenueber respektlos und bin deshalb auch raus aus der Nummer. Ein UN-Tribunal waere die angemessene Buehne hierfuer gewesen, kein Computerforum. Aber ach. Wladimir hat ja _Njet_ gesagt.

P. S. Der Hells Angel in Deinem Vergleich - der schon allein deshalb nicht passt, weil das deutsche Strafrecht hier irrelevant ist! - wurde freigesprochen, weil er glaubhaft machen konnte, dass er davon ausging, von schwer bewaffneten Bandidos angegriffen worden zu sein, die ihn toeten wollten. Herr Girkin hat sich unmittelbar nach dem Abschuss noch damit gebruestet, eine ukrainische _Transport_maschine zerstoert zu haben. Ob der Hells Angel auch freigesprochen worden waere, wenn er den Busfahrer der vermeintlichen Bandidos mit einer Luftabwehrrakete niedergestreckt haette? Man weiss es nicht, aber ich bin doch eher skeptisch.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2019)

Dünn argumentiert und falsch ausgelegt. 
Zivilisten gefärdest du auch, wenn du dich nur vor RAMs schützt. Aber davon ab, niemand verurteilt dich als einzelenen Soldaten wenn du einen feindlichen Transporter abschießt. Das ist eindeutig ein militärischer Zweck der im Verhältnis steht.


----------



## JePe (19. Juni 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Es ist mir offen gestanden relativ egal, ob Oleg oder Pawel auf den roten Knopf gedrueckt haben.



Sachen gibt´s. Es war tatsaechlich Oleg: Vier Verdaechtige wegen Mordes in 298 Faellen angeklagt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2019)

Mich interessiert am ehesten das warum und nicht das wer.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

Der Kalte Frieden - Russland und der Westen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Andrej (12. Mai 2020)

Da hier schon lange nichts geschrieben wurde und auch in den Medien die Ukraine nicht mehr vorkommt. Dachte ich mit ich belebe das Thema mal.

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, wurde in der Ukraine ein neuer Präsident gewächt - ein Komiker. Er gewann die Wahlen mit mehr als 70% der Stimmen, gegen den damals amtierenden Präsidenten Pädro Poroschenko, dem Schokoladenkönig.
Viele Menschen hatten die Hoffnung, das Selenskij wie in seiner Serie "Diener des Volkes", der Korruption, der Kriminalität und dem Krieg ein Ende bereitet.
Doch wie es immer so ist nach den Wahlen, kam alles ganz anders - es hat sich nichts verändert!
Petro Poroschenko ist immer noch auf freiem Fuß, dem Selenskij wärend des Wahlkampfes drohte, diesen wegen seiner Korruptionsaffären im Amt ins Gefängniss zu stecken. Heute dagegen machen beide gemeinsamme Sache im Bereich der "Bodenreform". Viele Bürger sind dagegen, da sie Angst haben, dass das Land später an Ausländer verkauft wird "Landgrabbing".

Auch im Bereich der Kriminalität hat sich nichts getan. Noch immer Laufen Zahlreiche Mörder frei herum - sogar diese deren Schuld schon mehrfach durch Untersuchungen bewiesen wurden wie z.b. den "Nazi" (Zuhälter und Drogendieler) Sergej Sternenko und viele andere. Noch immer können Nazis und ehemalige Armeeangehörige tun und machen was sie wollen, ohne Konsequenzen zu befürchten.
So attakierten am 9. Mai in der Stadt Odessa vom Bürgermeister beauftragte Nazis von der Organisation "S14", unter dem Schutz der Polizei Menschen, die an einem Autokorso teilgenommen haben, das zum 75. Jahrestag des Sieges über Hitler statt fand. Meistens standen die Polizisten nur rum und machten nicht, wenn Autos beschädigt wurden oder Menschen gescnhlagen. Wenn man sie fragte wieso sie die Schläger nicht verhaften meinten diese immer, dass man sich an den Vorgesetzten wenden soll. (In anderen Städten verliefen diese Autokorsos und Kranzniederlegungen ganz normal, Westukraine nicht mitgezählt).
Ab. 3.50 min




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHez9S6tdzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch in anderen Bereichen hat sich nicht getan. Bis heute sitzen ehemalige Polizisten im Gefängniss, die damals auf dem Maidan waren und der Einheit "Berkut" angehörten. Man will, dass diese zugeben, dass sie Menschen auf dem Maidan getötet haben. Denn wie wir wissen waren es 100 - wer es glaubt! Und diese Toten will man den Polizisten anhängen, obwohl es Beweise gibt, dass diese an Lebensmittelvergiftungen gestorben sind oder vom Autoüberfahren wurden, von einem anderen Maidanaktivisten.

Aus diesen und vielen anreden Gründen sinkt das Vertrauen in Selenskij. Dieser kommt nun bei den offiziellen Umfragen nicht mal mehr auf 50%.


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2020)

Wer ist eigentlich Anatolij Scharij?


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2020)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen Russland Thread aufmachen: ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Wieder mal ein tolles Beispiel wie Russland mit Kritikern und Oppositionellen umgeht. Angeblich hat der Mann eine Stoffwechselstörung. Wer es glaubt.


----------



## Andrej (22. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht extra einen Russland Thread aufmachen: ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
> 
> Wieder mal ein tolles Beispiel wie Russland mit Kritikern und Oppositionellen umgeht. Angeblich hat der Mann eine Stoffwechselstörung. Wer es glaubt.



Er soll froh sein, dass er aus Omsk entkommen ist! Denn aus Omsk gibt es kein entkommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Versuchen Sie nicht Omsk zu verlassen"

In Russland gibt es viele Spekulationen darüber wer es sein könnte und was man eigentlich mit dieser "Vergiftung" erreichen wollte. Die einen meinen, dass man ihn nur Einschüchtern wollte, aber man hat sich mit der Dosis des Gifts vertan. Die anderen meinen, dass man aus ihm ein "Gemüse" machen will, damit er nicht mehr als "Oppositionsführer" - wenn man ihn so nennen will - agieren kann. Manche glauben aber nicht, dass man ihn töten wollte, weil dass zu Sanktionen aus dem Westen führen könnte. 
Auch bei dem "Wer" dahinter steckt gibt es viele Spekulationen. Man glaubt eher nicht das der Befehl aus Moskau kam, denn jetzt ist nicht der Richtige Moment dafür. Denn in vielen Regionen Russland gibt es Proteste und auch Belarus macht denn Machthabern in Moskau auch "Sorgen" - obwohl Belarus von Russland abhängig ist Finanziel. Man glaubt eher, dass sich ein tüchtiger Beamter vom Geheimdienst profolieren wollte oder ein korrupter Gouverneur verhindern wollte, dass Nawalny die Korruption in der Region entlarvt.

ps.
Verstehe aber nicht wieso man sich im Westen immer so sehr für Oppositionelle einsetzt? Denn nicht jeder Oppositionelle ist auch gut! Nawalny steht der AFD und der NPD sehr viel näher als der CDU oder der SPD.
Ein Nationalist zu sein ist in Russland zwar nichts besonderes, denn auch die Kommunisten sind dort Nationalisten. Man muss nur wissen, dass der Nationalismus in Russland meistens nicht völkisch ist.
*
Politische Ansichten*

Nawalny sieht Russen, Ukrainer und Weißrussen als Brudervölker an.[SUP][146][/SUP][SUP][147][/SUP] Der britische _Economist_ berichtete im Dezember 2011, dass Nawalny sich selbst als &#8222;nationalistischen Demokraten&#8220; bezeichnete.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][148][/SUP] 3sat berichtete, dass Nawalny seinen Ruf als Nationalist inzwischen abzulegen versuche.[SUP][149][/SUP]  Auch der ins Ausland geflüchtete ehemalige Regierungsberater Sergej  Maratowitsch Gurijew bemerkte im 2013 zu diesem Thema, Nawalny hätte  seine Einstellung zu Nationalisten tatsächlich geändert.[SUP][30][/SUP] 
Kritisch äußerte er sich 2008 in seinem Blog zu der im Nordkaukasus vermeintlich gängigen Praxis, &#8222;Blutrache&#8220;  auszuüben: &#8222;Leider haben die nordkaukasische Gesellschaft und alle  Eliten nur eines gemeinsam: den Wunsch den tierischen Gesetzen und  Gebräuchen zu folgen. [&#8230;] Ich bin kategorisch nicht damit einverstanden,  dass irgendwelche Basmatschi  durch Moskau rennen und gegenseitig Rache üben, indem sie aus  Maschinengewehren aufeinander schießen. [&#8230;] Wenn dies mein Land ist,  dann will ich nicht, dass darin Regionen existieren, in denen Blutrache  eine gewöhnliche und von der Gesellschaft akzeptierte Erscheinung ist&#8220;.[SUP][150][/SUP] In einem satirischen Video[SUP][151][/SUP]  vergleicht er Terroristen mit Kakerlaken, die nicht mit einer  Fliegenklatsche oder einem Pantoffel, sondern nur mit einer Pistole zu  bekämpfen seien.[SUP][152][/SUP][SUP][153][/SUP] 
*
Annexion der Krim und Ukraine-Konflikt*

In einem Blogpost vom Mai 2014 nannte Nawalny den Anschluss der Krim an die Ukraine 1954 eine historische Ungerechtigkeit und schloss eine Rückgabe aus.[SUP][154][/SUP] Mitte 2017 erklärte er, ihren Anschluss an Russland nicht zu unterstützen, da die Ukraine und Russland das Budapester Memorandum unterzeichnet hätten, es müsse ein &#8222;ehrliches&#8220; Referendum stattfinden, da das Referendum über den Status der Krim von 2014 seiner Ansicht nach gefälscht gewesen sei.[SUP][155][/SUP][SUP][156][/SUP]  Er vertritt die Auffassung, dass freundschaftliche und brüderliche  Beziehungen zur Ukraine und deren Bevölkerung der größte geopolitische  Nutzen für Russland seien.[SUP][146][/SUP]  Die Ukraine hätte jedoch die Autonomierechte der Krim ausbauen und die  Rechte der russischen Sprache sichern sollen. Im Falle einer  Regierungsübernahme werde er sich an das Minsker Abkommen halten.[SUP][157][/SUP] 
*
Konstatierte Nähe zum Nationalismus 2011*

Im Jahr 2011 verwendete Nawalny nationalistische Slogans.[SUP][158][/SUP] Der britische _Guardian_  schrieb über Nawalny, er habe als einer der wenigen  Oppositionspolitiker mit seinem Nationalismus und Charisma die  Fähigkeit, nicht nur &#8222;Moskauer Hipster&#8220;, sondern auch die Massen in den  Provinzen anzusprechen.[SUP][159][/SUP] Laut _Moscow Times_ sah er die Immigration nach Russland als eines der größten Probleme des Landes an.[SUP][160][/SUP] So forderte er die Einführung einer Visapflicht für Arbeitsmigranten aus Zentralasien.[SUP][161][/SUP] Nawalny schlug die Abschiebung der &#8222;zersetzenden Elemente&#8220; vor.[SUP][1][/SUP] 
Am 22. Oktober 2011 nahm er am rechtsextremen Russischen Marsch in Moskau teil, zu dessen Organisationskomitee er auch gehörte.[SUP][162][/SUP][SUP][163][/SUP] Nawalny trat auf diversen Kundgebungen rechter Gruppierungen als Redner auf.[SUP][164][/SUP] Die _taz_  schrieb Ende 2011, Nawalny schrecke nicht davor zurück,  nationalistische Stimmungen in der russischen Gesellschaft für seinen  Kampf zu instrumentalisieren.[SUP][165][/SUP] Die sozialistische Tageszeitung _Neues Deutschland_ nannte Nawalny in einem Bericht aus dem Jahr 2012 einen &#8222;lupenreinen Nationalisten&#8220;.[SUP][166][/SUP] Der Politikwissenschaftler Gerhard Mangott bezeichnete ihn als unerschrockenen Aktivisten gegen Korruption, aber auch als &#8222;radikale[n] russische[n] Nationalist[en]&#8220;.[SUP][167][/SUP] Laut heute.de freuten sich bei verlangten Subventionskürzungen für den Nordkaukasus nicht nur gemäßigte Nationalisten, sondern auch Neonazis.[SUP][168][/SUP]


----------



## Andrej (28. August 2020)

Sorry für den Doppelpost!

In der Ukraine wurde ein Anschlag auf einen Bus der Oppositionspartei "Oppositionsplattform" verübt. Die Insassen des Busses ware auf dem Weg von Kiew nach Charkow, als der Bus angehalten. Die Insassen wurden aus dem Bus gezogen und verprügelt, auch Waffen sollen zum Einsatz gekommen sein. Denn Angriff soll das "Freiwilligenbatallion Asow" ausgeführt haben. 
Und solche Angriffe sind seit 3 Monaten kein Einzelfahl mehr. Denn in 1 Monat sind Regionalwahlen in der Ukraine. Und man glaubt, dass man so versucht die Opposition einzuschüchtern.

Leider habe ich in den deutschen Nachrichten nichts dazu gefunden - wie immer eigentlich. Wenn sowas in Deutschland, USA, Ungarn oder Russland passieren würde, dann wäre es eine Nachricht, die man bringen würde. Bei der Ukraine ist es oftmal nicht so! Und dass obwohl die Ukraine nur durch westliche Kredite am leben gehalten wird - auch der EU.

Bus mit Anhaengern der Opposition in Ukraine beschossen &#8211; zwei Verletzte - Sputnik Deutschland




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ajNGPcyuN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2020)

Einfache Sache. 

Falsche Täter und falsche Opfer. Das passt halt nicht in die Agenda unserer &#8222;Qualitätsjournalisten&#8220;.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2020)

Wie dick wird die Zeitung sein die alle Menschenrechtsverletzungen des Tages auflistet?


----------



## Andrej (28. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie dick wird die Zeitung sein die alle Menschenrechtsverletzungen des Tages auflistet?



Wenn die es schaffen 100 Artikel über Donald am Tag zu bringen, dann geht auch sowas. Und sagen wir mal so, sowas passiert nicht oft, dass ein Bus auf der Straße angehalten wird und die Insassen zusammengeschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2020)

Und welchen Aufwand machen Artikel mit wie vielen Klicks?
Der Markt regelt halt auch die Presse. Jetzt politische Motive vorzubringen ist Unsinn.


----------



## Andrej (28. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und welchen Aufwand machen Artikel mit wie vielen Klicks?
> Der Markt regelt halt auch die Presse. Jetzt politische Motive vorzubringen ist Unsinn.



Natürlich Regelt der Markt die Presse, wenn es sich um private Media handelt. Aber leider führt es zu Informationslücken, die dann von sochen Seiten wie Sputnik gefüllt werden. 
Und ich weis ja wie hier im Forum auf solche Seiten/Quellen reagiert wir, alles russische Propaganda um die Ukraine und den Maidan schlecht zu reden.


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2020)

Was in der Ukraine abgeht,
interessiert keine Sau mehr ...

der Westen hat das akzeptiert ...

und fertig.

Und in Weißrussland geht das genauso weiter.


----------



## Andrej (22. September 2020)

Wie leben eigentlich die ukrainischen Politiker?! Hier das Haus von Julia Timoschenko, die damals auf dem Maidan gegen den korrupten Präsidenten Janukowitch agitiert hat.

Alle diese Villen gehören Politikern, die Tag und Nacht an das Volk und die Gelder aus der EU denken!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fEOjnkp-1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wie leben eigentlich die ukrainischen Politiker?! Hier das Haus von Julia Timoschenko, die damals auf dem Maidan gegen den korrupten Präsidenten Janukowitch agitiert hat.
> 
> Alle diese Villen gehören Politikern, die Tag und Nacht an das Volk und die Gelder aus der EU denken!
> 
> ...



Sorry aber was soll das jetzt?
Wer sich mit Frau Timoschenko jemals auseinandergesetzt hat, weiss schon lange das sie schon während ihrer eigenen Amtszeiten, *vor dem Maidan,* mehr als einmal in Konflikt mit dem Gesetzt gekommen ist, sie war ja auch inhaftiert.
Außerdem hat sie schon seit Mitte der 1990er Jahren ein Milliarden Vermögen durch einen Energiekonzern angehäuft, der mit Gasprom in Verbindung stand.
Was das jetzt aber alles mit dem Maidan zu tun hat, wo sich nun eine kriminelle Oligarchien beteiligt hat, die ihren politischen Feind Janukowitch loswerden wollte (was nun jeder wusste), erschließt sich wohl nur dir selber. Nach meinem Wissen bekleidet sie seit dem Maidan keine einflussreichen Ämter mehr und unterlag in der Präsidentenwahl 2019 eindeutig mit Platz 3, sie schaffte es nichtmal in die Stichwahl.
Das die Frau Vermögen hat, woher auch immer, weiss man aber schon seit über 20 Jahren.


----------



## Andrej (23. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry aber was soll das jetzt?
> Wer sich mit Frau Timoschenko jemals auseinandergesetzt hat, weiss schon lange das sie schon während ihrer eigenen Amtszeiten, *vor dem Maidan,* mehr als einmal in Konflikt mit dem Gesetzt gekommen ist, sie war ja auch inhaftiert.
> Außerdem hat sie schon seit Mitte der 1990er Jahren ein Milliarden Vermögen durch einen Energiekonzern angehäuft, der mit Gasprom in Verbindung stand.
> Was das jetzt aber alles mit dem Maidan zu tun hat, wo sich nun eine kriminelle Oligarchien beteiligt hat, die ihren politischen Feind Janukowitch loswerden wollte (was nun jeder wusste), erschließt sich wohl nur dir selber. Nach meinem Wissen bekleidet sie seit dem Maidan keine einflussreichen Ämter mehr und unterlag in der Präsidenwahl 2019 eindeutig mit Platz 3, sie schaffte es nichtmal in die Stichwahl.
> Das die Frau Vermögen hat, woher auch immer, weiss man aber schon seit über 20 Jahren.


Dieses hat deswegen damit dem Maidan zu tun, dass sich nur die Oligarchen an der Spitze des Landes wieder mal gewächselt haben und nichts weiter. Dass die Leute die das Land seit seiner "Unabhängigkeit" von 1991 ausgeplündert haben, immer nocht vermögend sind und eine wichtige Rolle in der Politik spielen und dass die Menschen immer noch bereit sind sie zu wählen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2020)

Das kann man differenzieter sehen, aber man kann auch durchaus die These aufstellen, dass die Leute auf dem Maidan und seit dem Maidan eine Unabhängigkeit vom Moskau wählen.


----------



## Andrej (23. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man differenzieter sehen, aber man kann auch durchaus die These aufstellen, dass die Leute auf dem Maidan und seit dem Maidan eine Unabhängigkeit vom Moskau wählen.


Sie sind schon lange Unabhängig von Moskau, seit 1991. Wie in jedem Land gibt es einfach Politiker die unterschiedliche Idioligie haben oder wenigsten so tun als hätten sie diese. Und die "Partei der Regionen" war eine pro russische, solange Russland zahlte für die Spesen der Ukraine und der Politiker.
Auf dem Maidan herrschte der Mythgos, dass die Menschen nach der Unterzeichnung des Assoziirungsabkommens in die EU zum arbeiten fahren könne und die Ukraine der EU beitritt. Das zweite stimmt wohl nicht, wie wir wissen. Und ob der Wunsch der Ukrainer in der EU zur arbeiten in Erfüllung ging weis ich nicht. Obwohl durch eine Leiharbeitsfirma aus Polen oder dem Baltikum alles möglich ist.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. August 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Anatolij Scharij?











						"Leute verhört, weil sie meinen Status auf Facebook geteilt haben"
					

Der ukrainische Video-Blogger Anatoli Schari über ein Verfahren wegen Landesverrats, eine drohenden Auslieferung und Morddrohungen ukrainischer Rechtsradikaler




					www.heise.de


----------



## behemoth85 (20. August 2021)

Die Ukraine war nie unabhängig ebensowenig Weissrussland.  Beide hingen stäts im Einflussbereich Russlands und die Ukraine wurde durch den Gaspreis nach Belieben gelenkt. Dort ist Moskau tonangebend gewesen, in Weissrussland sind sie es weiter und in zwei Jahrzehnten könnte Weißrussland sich vermutluch auflösen um im russ. Staat eingegliedert zu werden.

Weißrussland ist der letzte Staat in dem Putin noch seinen Machteinfluss ausüben kann, ansonsten steht Moskau isoliert da und verkommt zum Spielball der Gunst Peekings, welche vom Osten schon in halb Sibiren die tonangebene Kraft sind wie auch nach und nach die alten GUS Staaten einfach aufkaufen wo ja eigtl Putin das letzte Wort hätte, der aber wiederum nur nickend zusehen kann. 

Mit den Chinesen haben die Russen den größten Globalplayer direkt vor ihrer Haustür. Laut Analysten wird China die Russen iwann finanziell einfach schlucken wie einen kleinen Goldfisch. Europa war das letzte potentielle Einflussgebiet für Moskau, jetzt blickt man am Kreml in eine unsichere und einsame Zukunft.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

> Nach Einschätzung westlicher Geheimdienste will Russland mit den Truppenbewegungen in Richtung der Ukraine vor allem Zugeständnisse der Nato in umstrittenen politischen und militärischen Fragen erzwingen
> 
> Es sehe so aus, als wenn Russland rechtlich verbindliche Zusicherungen wolle, dass die Ukraine niemals Nato-Mitglied werde, sagte ein ranghoher Nachrichtendienstvertreter kurz vor einem Außenministertreffen der G7-Staaten in Liverpool. Zudem wolle Russland, dass die Allianz von einer dauerhaften Stationierung von Truppen und Ausrüstung in der Ukraine absehe, jede militärische Unterstützung des Landes einstelle und keine Übungen mehr in der Nähe zu Russland durchführe.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Geheimdienste spekulieren über Russlands Truppenbewegungen

Putin rasselt wieder mit dem Säbel.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Dezember 2021)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine war nie unabhängig ebensowenig Weissrussland.  Beide hingen stäts im Einflussbereich Russlands und die Ukraine wurde durch den Gaspreis nach Belieben gelenkt. Dort ist Moskau tonangebend gewesen, in Weissrussland sind sie es weiter und in zwei Jahrzehnten könnte Weißrussland sich vermutluch auflösen um im russ. Staat eingegliedert zu werden.
> 
> Weißrussland ist der letzte Staat in dem Putin noch seinen Machteinfluss ausüben kann, ansonsten steht Moskau isoliert da und verkommt zum Spielball der Gunst Peekings, welche vom Osten schon in halb Sibiren die tonangebene Kraft sind wie auch nach und nach die alten GUS Staaten einfach aufkaufen wo ja eigtl Putin das letzte Wort hätte, der aber wiederum nur nickend zusehen kann.
> 
> Mit den Chinesen haben die Russen den größten Globalplayer direkt vor ihrer Haustür. Laut Analysten wird China die Russen iwann finanziell einfach schlucken wie einen kleinen Goldfisch. Europa war das letzte potentielle Einflussgebiet für Moskau, jetzt blickt man am Kreml in eine unsichere und einsame Zukunft.


Das sehe ich anders. Russland und China halten sogar gemeinsame Manöver ab. Und über eine angebliche Abhängigkeit Russlands von China zu spekulieren, während unsere halbe Wirtschaft quasi direkt in China steht, hat schon einen faden Beigeschmack. Russland wird natürlich nicht mit Chinas Wirtschaftskraft mithalten können, aber das ist auch gut für Russland, schließlich hat man sich seit dem Beginn der Sanktionen nach anderen Handelspartnern umgesehen und in China einen überaus Zahlungskräftigen gefunden. Darüber hinaus verfügt Russland über einen großen Technologievorsprung. Nein, 85, die Dummen und Isolierten werden wir sein, wenn sich nicht ganz schnell was ändert. Auf die USA ist kein Verlaß, das haben die Kurden mitbekommen, das kriegt jetzt auch die Ukraine zu spüren:








						„Amerika ist weit weg“: Die Ukraine sucht andere Verbündete
					

Wladimir Putin und Recep Tayyip Erdogan gelten als Männerfreunde: Dennoch setzt die Ukraine im Konflikt mit Russland inzwischen vor allem auf die Türkei.




					www.fr.de
				




Sollten wir eines Tages irgendwie bedroht sein, dann wird auch kein US-Soldat da sein, um uns zu helfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Dezember 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sollten wir eines Tages irgendwie bedroht sein, dann wird auch kein US-Soldat da sein, um uns zu helfen.


Erstens, ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Deutschland irgendwie treffen wird, für sehr klein, sofern man sich aus der Sache raushält. Wenn dem aber nicht so ist könnte da ziemliche Zerstörung folgen. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die USA auch hier Atomwaffen haben und die - wenn es zum Konfliktfall kommt- auch nutzen könnten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Dezember 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erstens, ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Deutschland irgendwie treffen wird, für sehr klein, sofern man sich aus der Sache raushält. Wenn dem aber nicht so ist könnte da ziemliche Zerstörung folgen. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die USA auch hier Atomwaffen haben und die - wenn es zum Konfliktfall kommt- auch nutzen könnten.


Es muß ja nicht mal Krieg sein. Wenn wir weiter transatlantische Kläffer im Gewand des Pazifismus in der Regierung beschäftigen, reichen schon Sanktionen gegen unsere Wirtschaft.
Sanktionen treffen den Ausgeber immer genauso wie den Empfänger. Im Falle der USA ist das nicht so schlimm, denn die belegten Länder sind viel kleiner und haben unter den Sanktionen daher viel mehr zu leiden, als die dumme USA, die jetzt unter Spritmangel leidet, aber die Sanktionen gegen Venezuela nicht beendet, wo die größten Ölreserven der Welt schlummern.
Die Sanktionen, die Baerbock gegen ein wirtschaftlich etwa gleichstarkes Russland verhängen könnte, würden uns also heftig ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.

"Demnach ist der Umfang des deutsch-russischen Handels seit März diesen Jahres höher als im vergangenen Jahr und auch höher als 2019, dem Jahr vor der Corona-Krise. Im September 2021 lag der Handel Russlands mit Deutschland um fast 16 Prozent höher als im September 2019 und erreichte ein Volumen von 5,2 Milliarden Euro. Im Mai 2020 hatte der Handel einen Monatstiefstand von 2,6 Milliarden Euro erreicht und sich seither schrittweise wieder erholt.

Parallel zum wachsenden Handelsvolumen steigen die Investitionen deutscher Unternehmen in Russland und beliefen sich nach jüngsten Zahlen der Bundesbank bis zum Ende des zweiten Quartals auf fast 1,4 Milliarden Euro. „Das zeigt, dass das Interesse deutscher Unternehmen an Russland ungeachtet der aktuellen Umstände ungebrochen ist“, sagte HWB-Abteilungsleiter Dmitri Plakhov."








						Der Handel zwischen Deutschland und Russland wächst trotz Spannungen
					

Der bilaterale Warenaustausch zwischen Deutschland und Russland übersteigt inzwischen wieder das Volumen vor der Corona-Krise. Deutsche Firmen bauen ihr Geschäft mit Millioneninvestitionen aus und schaffen neue Arbeitsplätze. Zu den Investoren gehören der Landtechnikhersteller Claas und der...




					www.rnd.de
				




Ein Konflikt mit China würde uns noch mehr schaden:








						Die Volksrepublik China ist erneut Deutschlands wichtigster Handelspartner
					

Im Jahr 2021 wurden nach endgültigen Ergebnissen Waren im Wert von 246,5 Milliarden Euro zwischen Deutschland und der Volksrepublik China gehandelt (Exporte und Importe). Wie das Statistische Bundesamt (Destatis) mitteilt, war damit die Volksrepublik China im Jahr 2021 zum sechsten Mal in Folge...




					www.destatis.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2021)

Betrifft zwar Belarus und nicht die Ukraine aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen:

18 Jahre Haft für Tichanowskajas Mann

Einfach nur krass das Urteil. So wird genauso wie in Russland mit politischen Gegnern umgegangen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Russland warnt vor bewaffnetem Konflikt

Die Lage spitzt sich zu. Russland sieht die Osterweiterung als Provokation  an.
Die Nato das Vorgehen Russlands in der Ukraine.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland warnt vor bewaffnetem Konflikt
> 
> Die Lage spitzt sich zu. Russland sieht die Osterweiterung als Provokation  an.
> Die Nato das Vorgehen Russlands in der Ukraine.


Unrecht hat Russland damit auch grundsätzlich nicht.
Man stelle sich mal die umgedrehte Situation vor, 1990 wäre anders rum verlaufen und der Warschauer Pakt hätte sich danach bis direkt vor die Tore der USA ausgedehnt und Kanada wäre an der Stelle der Ukraine, glaube nicht das dies den USA mehr schmecken würde als Russland die NATO-Osterweiterung nach 1990.

Dazu kommt noch der Umgang der Westmächte mit Russland nach 1990, das war halt auch keiner mehr der in die russischen Interessen betreffend auf Augenhöhe stattgefunden hat (besonders in den 90er Jahren nicht) und Äußerungen wie die von Bush Seniors ("wir sind noch da sie nicht", "die werden von einem Säufer regiert") und Obama ("Russland ist maximal noch eine Regionalmacht"), sowie Haltungen diesbezüglich, haben es auch nicht unbedingt besser gemacht.

Rechtfertigt das die Anektion der Krim und Agressionen gegenüber der Ukraine?
Nein sicherlich nicht, aber man braucht auch nicht so tun als käme der Unmut und das Verhalten der Russen aus heiteren Himmel und völlig unerwartet, da hat man durch eigene Überheblichkeit, Ignoranz und Kompromislosigkeit durchaus in den letzten 30 Jahren mit zu beigetragen, das wir heute an diesen Punkt angelangt sind.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Die sollten sich mal gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzen und auf Augenhöhe darüber sprechen.
Nur im Dialog kann man solche Spannungen abbauen.
Militärische Konflikte können keine Option sein. Schon gar nicht zwischen der Nato und Russland.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sollten sich mal gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzen und auf Augenhöhe darüber sprechen.
> Nur im Dialog kann man solche Spannungen abbauen.


Die Zeiten sind vorbei, die Fronten zu verhärtet.
Beide Seiten rüsten mächtig auf und fühlen sich dabei noch toll.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Militärische Konflikte können keine Option sein. Schon gar nicht zwischen der Nato und Russland.


Mit das schlimmste an einem offenen Konflikt zwischen NATO und Russland wäre das der lachende Dritte in Peking säße.

Das wäre wohl der Zeitpunkt an dem auch China ganz offen Taiwan militärisch anektieren würde und ich denke nicht das die USA / NATO sich dann paralell zu Russland noch irgendwie für Taiwan in einen Konflikt mit China begeben würden, um das zu unterbinden.

Ganz zu schweigen davon das ein offener Konflikt zwischen NATO und Russland sowieso nur längerfristig China entgegen kommen würde, auch unabhängig von Taiwan, da es alle Beteiligten nur schwächen würde, ohne das einer von beiden daran irgendwas gewinnen könnte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit das schlimmste an einem offenen Konflikt zwischen NATO und Russland wäre das der lachende dritte in Peking säße.


Das Schlimmste daran wäre die Zerstörung, die stattfinden wird, wenn alle NATO-Staaten beteiligt sind.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen das beide Seiten Atomwaffen haben.
Wenn dann davon jemand nervös wird ist es vorbei.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unrecht hat Russland damit auch grundsätzlich nicht.


BULLSHIT!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1474650022126002179

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz ehrlich wer sowas wie du behauptet hat 1938 auch Verständnis für Deutschlands Gebietszuwächse gehabt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, du laberst mal wieder nur Bullshit, weil du mal wieder nicht verstehst was ich geäußert habe, aber echauffier dich mal ruhig weiter, ist ja das was du sowieso am besten kannst.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Du hast aus Unkenntnis der historischen Situation Verständnis für Russlands Haltung, das beißt sich aber mit den Fakten.
Hab es dir extra verlinkt, das ist ein Prof von meiner Uni und ein anerkannter Experte für Außen und Sicherheitspolitik.
Kannst ja mal @hoffgang fragen, das ist ja eher sein Gebiet.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast aus Unkenntnis der historischen Situation Verständnis für Russlands Haltung, das beißt sich aber mit den Fakten.
> Hab es dir extra verlinkt, das ist ein Prof von meiner Uni und ein anerkannter Experte für Außen und Sicherheitspolitik.
> Kannst ja mal @hoffgang fragen, das ist ja eher sein Gebiet.


Unkentnis der historischen Situation ah ja...
Habe nur nirgends gesagt das es vertraglich festgehaltene Zugeständnisse für keine NATO-Osterweiterung gab, oder das Russlands Verhalten (Annektion) damit grundsätzlich rechtens ist!
Wo ich aber Verständnis für habe ist das die Art wie dort nach 1990 die NATO-Osterweiterung völlig über Russlands Kopf hinweg, ohne Dialog und Einbeziehung, vollführt wurde und man sich da, auch wegen sonstiger Abschätzigkeiten, nicht über die heutige Situation beschweren braucht.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo ich aber Verständnis für habe ist das die Art wie dort nach 1990 die NATO-Osterweiterung völlig über Russlands Kopf hinweg, ohne Dialog und Einbeziehung, vollführt wurde und man sich da, auch wegen sonstiger Abschätzigkeiten, nicht über die heutige Situation beschweren braucht.


Kurz:
Du hast den Twitter Thread nicht gelesen, denn das was du schreibst stimmt so nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab es dir extra verlinkt, das ist ein Prof von meiner Uni und ein anerkannter Experte für Außen und Sicherheitspolitik.


Dann schreib das aber bitte auch gleich dazu. So denkt man das ist irgendwer der einfach was behauptet.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann schreib das aber bitte auch gleich dazu. So denkt man das ist irgendwer der einfach was behauptet.


Kritik nehm ich so an


----------



## hoffgang (29. Dezember 2021)

@Sparanus 

Der hoffgang sagt, Unrecht hat Russland damit nicht, denn wer beim Carlo in der Vorlesung sitzt, der weiß, es gab zwar nie bindende Zusagen an Russland, aber die Wahrnehmung Russlands spielt eine wesentliche - vom Westen immer ignorierte - Rolle. 

Im Twitterthread von Carlo wird (fast) alles gesagt, die Eskalationen ab 2008, die ständigen Drohungen der Iskander Raketen in Kaliningrad, die immer schlechter werdenden Beziehungen und und und. Was ein wenig fehlt ist in diesem Zeitraum der Plan der Raketenabwehr in Polen & der Tschechei, was dort ebenfalls fehlt ist das Angebot Georgiens, Teile dieses Raketenabwehrsystems in Georgien platzieren zu wollen - die Georgier hatten damit gerechnet so stärker von der NATO / den USA geschützt zu werden.









						Deutschland will sich für US-Raketen-Abwehr einsetzen
					

NATO-Rat: - Wiesbaden/Moskau - Deutschland will sich für die Einbindung des umstrittenen US-Raketenabwehrsystems in die NATO einsetzen. Das sagte Bundesverteidigungsminister Franz Josef Jung (CDU) am Freitag zum Abschluss der EU-Verteidigungsministerkonferenz in Wiesbaden.




					www.merkur.de
				





> Der russische General Leonid Saschin sagte am Freitag in Moskau, wenn ein US-Radar im Kaukasus gebaut werde, könne dieses nicht nur iranische Raketen, sondern auch den russischen Luftraum kontrollieren. Russland solle auf eine solche Bedrohung politisch oder militärisch reagieren, forderte der frühere Generalstabschef Leonid Iwaschow. «Das ist ein Gesetz der Kriegskunst: Wenn ein Radar in Georgien gebaut wird, dann nehmen wir es automatisch als Ziel auf», drohte Iwaschow nach Angaben der Agentur RIA-Nowosti.


Der Artikel ist von 2007, zeigt aber damals schon, wohin die Reise geht.

Die NATO Osterweiterung per se ist nicht illegal, gegen Absprachen mit Russland, aber Sie ist geeignet, um Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen im Weg zu stehen, bzw. diese negativ zu beeinträchtigen. (Offshore Balancing, wenn man so möchte).
Kann man sagen "na und" - und hätte damit schon Recht, denn wir müssen uns um unsere Sicherheit kümmern.
Nur wenn unsere Handlungen, bzw. die unserer Bündnispartner dazu führen, dass ein potentieller Gegner Handlungen ergreift, die am Ende unsere Sicherheit negativ beeinträchtigen, dann hätte man schon ein wenig tiefer in die Materie einsteigen müssen.

Passiert seit knapp 20 Jahren nicht und wurde in Deutschland ja mit dem Spottbegriff Putinversteher gekrönt, was einer gewissen Ironie nicht entbehrt. Leider hat all das mittlerweile keine Bewandtnis mehr, denn wir sind in dieser Konfliktspirale soweit fortgeschritten, dass wir erst eine deutliche Deeskalation benötigen um überhaupt Russlands Interessen wieder wahrnehmen zu können. Und ja, das ist wichtig und notwendig, denn nur so lassen sich Entscheidungen treffen die eine Reaktion unserer Gegner auch als Szenario beinhalten. Wenn man halt durch die Außenpolitik stolpert wie die EU / Deutschland es tun, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man nur noch auf die USA und Russland reagiert. Aber das ist ein selbstgewähltes Schicksal, immerhin haben wir Putinversteher als Brandmal inszeniert und nicht als Merkmal für fachkundige Personen mit fundiertem Wissen über Russlands Motive und Handlungsoptionen.

Es geht nicht darum Russlands Handlungen schönzureden oder zu verteidigen, aber darum, diese zu erklären, zu rationalisieren, zu verstehen WARUM eine Handlung durchgeführt wurde, mit dem Ziel, zukünftig eigene Entscheidungen auf mögliche russische Handlungsoptionen zu prüfen.
Die Annexion der Krim ist das Paradebeispiel hierfür, wird aber immer wieder emotionalisiert um genau diesen rationalen Ansatz im Kern anzugreifen. Und das passiert mit so ziemlich allem was Russland betrifft.

Man muss kein Verständnis für Russlands Handlungen haben, man muss ein Verständnis von Russlands Motivation haben, denn nur so kommen wir aus dieser dummen Reagiererei raus. Welche Erfolge hatten wir denn in den letzten 15 Jahren mit Russland? 
Krieg in Georgien, Iskander nach Kaliningrad, Annexion der Krim, Bedrohung des Baltikums, drohender Krieg in der Ukraine, Flüchtlingsdrama via Belarus. 

Ströbele und Junge haben Unrecht wenn Sie behaupten, es gäbe Absprachen zwischen Russland und NATO bezüglich der Osterweiterung, Ströbele hat aber einen wichtigen Punkt getroffen, nämlich die Angst darüber, dass die NATO ihre bisherige, von Carlo auf Twitter dargestellte Haltung


> Es gibt weder Nuklearwaffen, noch NATO HQs, noch Kampfbrigarden in den neuen Mitgliedsstaaten.


nicht noch ändern könnte. Das Angebot Georgiens von 2006 / 2007 war da halt schon problematisch. Aber es ist dieser Zwiespalt den wir nicht loswerden. Bei solchen Argumenten wird grade ein Ströbele schnell in eine verharmlosende Ecke russischer Aktivitäten gesteckt, ein Junge von der AfD sowieso (den will ich eigentlich ausklammern, Uwe Junge ist für mich der widerlichste Oberstleutnant den die Bundeswehr vorgebracht hat und nicht mehr) und womöglich erkennen beide nicht mal welcher Teil Ihrer Aussage denn richtig und wichtig ist.

Es ist falsch die Krim zu annektieren, aber es ergibt für Russland in der damaligen Situation Sinn.
Es ist falsch der Ukraine mit Krieg zu drohen, aber es gibt Russland Handlungsspielraum seine Ziele zu erreichen.

Jemand hat hier vor Monaten mal gefragt, ob wir Russland als Gegner sehen sollten und die Antwort muss mittlerweile ohne jedes zögern lauten: Ja. Das ist ein Staat der daran arbeitet unsere Sicherheit und die Systeme welche diese sicherstellen zu destabilisieren. Und solange wir nur auf Russland reagieren bzw., keinen Shift in unserem Verhältnis mit Russland passiert, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der hoffgang sagt, Unrecht hat Russland damit nicht, denn wer beim Carlo in der Vorlesung sitzt, der weiß, es gab zwar nie bindende Zusagen an Russland, aber die Wahrnehmung Russlands spielt eine wesentliche - vom Westen immer ignorierte - Rolle.


Danke, also genau das was ich in weit weniger ausführlicher Form auch schon geschrieben habe und Sparanus mal wieder nicht versteht, oder nicht verstehen möchte.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Danke, also genau das was ich in weit weniger ausführlicher Form auch geschrieben habe und Sparanus mal wieder nicht versteht, oder nicht verstehen möchte.


Das hast du so auch nicht geschrieben Nightilein, denn es gab auch Dialog dazu.

Außerdem in dem Fall kann man mMn. gar nicht von Russland sprechen  (was Russland will) sondern nur von seiner Führung, denn diese Führung hat schlicht und ergreifend keine demokratische Legitimation.

Man hat dort drüben einfach das Problem, dass man nicht versteht, dass man wirtschaftliche und politisch nicht mehr die Kraft hat eine Weltmacht zu sein. War von Obama vielleicht falsch das derart offen zu sagen, aber im Prinzip stimmt es ja.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem in dem Fall kann man mMn. gar nicht von Russland sprechen  (was Russland will) sondern nur von seiner Führung, denn diese Führung hat schlicht und ergreifend keine demokratische Legitimation.


Was aber für das Ergebnis bzw. unseren Austausch mit Russland erstmal keine Rolle spielt / spielen sollte. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der westliche Drang zur Demokratisierung nicht überall als positiv wahrgenommen wird.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hat dort drüben einfach das Problem, dass man nicht versteht, dass man wirtschaftliche und politisch nicht mehr die Kraft hat eine Weltmacht zu sein. War von Obama vielleicht falsch das derart offen zu sagen, aber im Prinzip stimmt es ja.


Präziser: Die USA sind (waren) aktiv damit beschäftigt zu verhindern, dass Russland wieder Weltmacht wird. Die USA haben ehemalige wichtige Partnerstaaten der UDSSR vereinnahmt und den russischen Einfluss und den Zugriff auf Rohstoffe deutlich eingedämmt. PfP am Kaspischen Meer macht man jetzt nicht aus humanitären Gründen.

Dabei wurden klare Grenzen gezogen, siehe Georgien 2008, aber Russland konnte vor seiner eigenen Haustüre nicht so agieren wie es gewollt hätte. Das ist ohne Wertung, aber eben auch unbestreitbar, von daher ist die Aussage von Obama schon ein wenig süffisant.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was aber für das Ergebnis bzw. unseren Austausch mit Russland erstmal keine Rolle spielt / spielen sollte.


Praktisch nicht, trotzdem bleibt dieser Punkt festzuhalten.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Präziser: Die USA sind (waren) aktiv damit beschäftigt zu verhindern, dass Russland wieder Weltmacht wird.


Ja, aber alleine wirtschaftlich hat Russland auch ohne jede Behinderung kaum das Potenzial mehr zu reißen als die großen europäischen Nationen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hast du so auch nicht geschrieben Nightilein, denn es gab auch Dialog dazu.


Ach "Sparilein" spar dir doch deine sinnfreien und haltlosen Sticheleien, die sind ihre Zeit nicht wert und ansonsten gibt es diesbezüglich auch von meiner Seite nichts weiter zu schreiben, was hoffgang jetzt nicht sowieso nochmal deutlich ausführlicher ausgeführt hat und dem man so weitestgehend nur zustimmen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ausführlicher ausgeführt hat und dem man so weitestgehend nur zustimmen kann.


Schreib bitte nicht "ausführlicher", schreib "richtig".
Du willst dich jetzt nur irgendwo dran hängen weil du selbst nicht in der Lage gewesen wärst das so auszudrücken.

So wie du es vereinfacht hast war es einfach nicht richtig bzw erweckt den falschen Eindruck.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schreib bitte nicht "ausführlicher", schreib "richtig".


Du hast aber keine Deutungshoheit und entsprechend auch keine Weisungshoheit darüber was ich zu schreiben habe, nur weil du es gerne so stehen sehen würdest!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst dich jetzt nur irgendwo dran hängen *weil du selbst nicht in der Lage gewesen wärst das so auszudrücken.*


Nichts als eine weitere wilde Unterstellung deinerseits.
Ich habe tagsüber oft nur wenig Zeit ausführlichere Posts zu schreiben, neben dem Umstand das ich manchmal auch aus reiner Bequemlichkeit dazu neige Inhalte stark verknappt zu formulieren und hoffgang war in dem Fall mit seinem Post schneller zu Gange, was soll ich also jetzt das inhatlich gleiche nochmal schreiben, du würdest die selbe Behauptung trotzdem aufstellen, weil du die Behauptung halt so und so vorwerfen kannst, schon ein sehr bequemer Umstand für dich, nicht?

Und sicherlich würde meine Formulierung gegenüber der von hoffgang davon abweichen / würde ich es anders  / weniger fachlich poliert ausdrücken, weil das nie mein Studiengebiet war, aber das tut bzgl. des inhaltlichen Ergebnis auch keinen Abbruch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> So wie du es vereinfacht hast war es einfach nicht richtig bzw erweckt den falschen Eindruck.


Der einzige bei dem der Post mal wieder einen "falschen" Eindruck erweckt hat bist, oh Wunder, du....
Frag dich mal lieber warum es gerade so oft du bist der sich inhaltlich daran stößt, statt dich hier wieder so aufzuplustern.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast aber keine Deutungshoheit darüber was ich zu schreiben habe, nur weil du es gerne so stehen sehen würdest!


Der Satz ergibt nichtmal Sinn. Denk doch nach bevor du schreibst. Eine Deutungshoheit kann man erst nach einem Ereignis haben (dem posten), nicht davor.

Außerdem kein Grund dich aufzuregen, ich gebe dir nur nette Hinweise und Ratschläge, ich hab doch hier kein Hausrecht und deine Posts melde ich ja auch nicht. Sind ja nicht extremistisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Satz ergibt nichtmal Sinn. Denk doch nach bevor du schreibst. Eine Deutungshoheit kann man erst nach einem Ereignis haben (dem posten), nicht davor.



Die Deutungshoheit bezieht sich auch auf deine nachfolgende Unterstellung du Genie, darum hab ich es auch nochmal editiert, weil es missverständlich sein kann und um Weisungshoheit ergänzt und jetzt mach einfach mal "Piano", wenn du sonst nichts sinnvolleres, zum Thema entsprechend, zu posten hast!


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob @Mahoy  das ähnlich analysiert/bewertet wie hoffgang.
Wenn er mal wieder Zeit hat und hier reinguckt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2021)

Du machst es auch einfach nicht besser.


----------



## Poulton (29. Dezember 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du machst es auch einfach nicht besser.


Sind das die Spätfolgen deiner Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch der Umgang der Westmächte mit Russland nach 1990,


Das "Wirken" von Treuhand und westdeutscher Wirtschaft in den neuen Bundesländern gibt einen kleinen Vorgeschmack darauf, was in den ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken losgewesen ist.


----------



## Andrej (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrMiSQAGOS4:95

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unkentnis der historischen Situation ah ja...
> Habe nur nirgends gesagt das es vertraglich festgehaltene Zugeständnisse für keine NATO-Osterweiterung gab, oder das Russlands Verhalten (Annektion) damit grundsätzlich rechtens ist!



Selbst wenn es vertraglich festgehaltene Zugeständnisse der NATO gegeben hätte, hätte ein Bruch dieser Versprechen keinen Einmarsch in einem nicht-NATO-Land gerechtfertigt. Putins Eroberung der Krim ist einfach nur ganz klassische Aneignung fremden Territoriums zu eigenen Gunsten. Natürlich hilft das auch ein Bisschen gegen die NATO, aber nicht einmal vorrangig.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Passiert seit knapp 20 Jahren nicht und wurde in Deutschland ja mit dem Spottbegriff Putinversteher gekrönt, was einer gewissen Ironie nicht entbehrt. Leider hat all das mittlerweile keine Bewandtnis mehr,



Putinversteherei hat sehr wohl weiterhin eine Bewandtniss, denn wer Putin nicht versteht, versteht nur einen Teil der Problematik. Der Beitritts einiger osteuropäischer Staaten zur NATO BEVOR Putin überhaupt Präsident wurde und JAHRE bevor es "deswegen" Spannungen gab ist nämlich nur ein Teil der Geschichte. Der andere ist, dass Putin immer dann ein akutes Problem mit seinen Nachbarn hat, wenn die Aufmerksamkeit der russischen Wählern sonst vor allem innenpolitische Probleme kennen würde.



> Es ist falsch die Krim zu annektieren, aber es ergibt für Russland in der damaligen Situation Sinn.
> Es ist falsch der Ukraine mit Krieg zu drohen, aber es gibt Russland Handlungsspielraum seine Ziele zu erreichen.



Und es ist verdammt gefährlich, den aktuen Nutzen einer Aktion für einen selbst zur alleinigen Handlungsgrundlage zu machen und jegliche Moral und jegliches internationale Recht eine Absage zu erteilen. Denn die sind es, die Kriege verhindern - nicht die Überlegung, dass man selbst gerade wenig von einem Militäreinsatz profitieren würde. Das gilt nämlich zu oft nur für eine Seite und wenn dann die andere jedesmal zuschlagen würde, wie Putin das macht, dann wären wir immer noch im Mittelalter.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und es ist verdammt gefährlich, den aktuen Nutzen einer Aktion für einen selbst zur alleinigen Handlungsgrundlage zu machen und jegliche Moral und jegliches internationale Recht eine Absage zu erteilen. Denn die sind es, die Kriege verhindern - nicht die Überlegung, dass man selbst gerade wenig von einem Militäreinsatz profitieren würde. Das gilt nämlich zu oft nur für eine Seite und wenn dann die andere jedesmal zuschlagen würde, wie Putin das macht, dann wären wir immer noch im Mittelalter.



Es ist genau diese Sichtweise die nicht zu Ergebnissen, sondern nur zu Erklärungen führt. Russland handelt nach seinen Interessen / wahrgenommenen Notwendigkeiten. Das muss endlich erkannt werden und schonungslos auch so benannt werden.

Wir können tagelang sinnieren wie das mit der Krim jetzt zu bewerten ist, Fakt bleibt, aus Sicht russischer Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik war die Annexion der Krim irgendwo zwischen notwendig-sinnvoll und alternativlos. Wenn wir Russland abschrecken wollen, dann müssen wir auch handeln als würden wir Abschreckung ernst meinen und uns nicht immer hinter irgendwelchen Worthülsen verstecken. Und wir müssen endlich mal eine Außenpolitik auf die Reihe kriegen, die sich mit mehr befasst als nur unseren Interessen, bzw. wir müssten verstehen was unsere Interessen denn tatsächlich sind und demnach handeln.

Wollen wir Demokratie exportieren? Wollen wir unsere eigene Sicherheit garantieren? Wollen wir undemokratische Regime stürzen? Wollen wir alles gleichzeitig versuchen? @Andrej postet hier viel mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin, das Video mit Mearsheimer dagegen fasst sehr sehr gut zusammen, wo die Probleme Europa - Ukraine - Russland aktuell liegen. Wenn wir nicht wollen, das Putin immer "zuschlägt", dann sollten wir vllt auch keine Situationen erzeugen, in denen Russlands Optionen auf Zuschlagen oder Kapitulieren begrenzt sind. Nachweislich scheitern wir daran seit Jahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der andere ist, dass Putin immer dann ein akutes Problem mit seinen Nachbarn hat, wenn die Aufmerksamkeit der russischen Wählern sonst vor allem innenpolitische Probleme kennen würde.


Das ist, was die Ukraine angeht, einfach nur populistischer Mist, klassisches Vorurteil des vorgetäuschten Konflikts um von innenpolitischen Problemen abzulenken. Trifft aktuell eher auf die Republik Srpska zu, aber der Konflikt Russland-Ukraine ist kein "ui guck mal, da brennts", sondern eine Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte.

Nach der Orangen Revolution z.b. wurde Russlands Vertrag zur Nutzung der Krim nicht verlängert, da gabs bereits Spannungen bezüglich ein- und auslaufender Einheiten der Russen. Als dann Janukowitsch wieder an die Macht kam wurde der Vertrag bis Mitte der 2040er verlängert. 

Das ist kein Sachverhalt den man mal eben aus dem Schrank holt wenn es einem passt.
Das hier z.b. ist von 2008: https://www.tagblatt.ch/international/holt-sich-russland-jetzt-die-krim-zurueck-ld.704337


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2021)

Und was war 2008 wahltechnisch in Russland...?
Aha.

Natürlich sind die Argumente nicht aus der Luft herbeigewedelt. Deswegen spreche ich ja ausdrücklich von mehreren Komponenten, von denen du den "was"-Teil beschrieben hast. Aber es lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen, dass diese seit der NATO-Osterweiterung bestehende Argumente in einigen Jahren unter den Teppich gekehrt und in anderen zur allerwichtigsten Angelegenheit hochstilisiert werden. Und dieses "wann" korelliert sehr stark mit den Bedingungen in Russland, aber soweit ich es sehen kann nicht im geringsten mit der Außenpolitik des Westens. Weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinne; Putin wurde weder immer dann besonders aggressiv, wenn wir Druck ausgeübt haben, noch war er besonders zahm, wenn ihm ungefragt Honig ums Maul geschmiert wurde. (Auf Erfüllung von Forderungen reagiert er natürlich, wie jeder Erpresser, mit einem Lächeln.)

Was hat sich denn die letzten Jahre auch in der Ukraine getan? Oder auf der Krim? Oder bei der NATO? Gut, letztere hat ein größeres Manöver abgehalten, nachdem Russland selbst mehrfach Großaufmärche geprobt hat. Aber selbst die Aufstockung von Truppenpräsenz in den östlichen Mitgliedsländern als Reaktion auf die Einnahme der Krim ist mittlerweile schon einige Zeit her und Trumps Sanktionen gegen Nordstream 2 wurden auch nicht während Bidens Amtszeit verhängt. Also wo genau wurde Putin denn dieser Tage zu einer Handlung gezwungen? Zu einer Entscheidung zwischen "Kapitulation und Zuschlagen"?

Eigentlich hat die gesamte Welt seit mindestens 21 Monaten besseres zu tun, als sich überhaupt um Russland zu kümmern. Nicht einmal der Neubau interkontinentaler Großbomber und die Indienststellung von drei modernsten Jagd-U-Booten dieses Jahr hat international Beachtung gefunden, dabei ist das rüstungstechnisch Kalter-Krieg-Niveau vom feinsten. Was sich dagegen sehr wohl im Verlaufe des Jahres massiv geändert hat, ist die Stimmung im Russland, weil die medizinische Versorgung was von Arsch und die Wirtschaft am Boden ist. Und die russische Politik gegenüber der Ukraine, die hat auch mal wieder in den Duktus extra scharf geschaltet, nachdem es längere Zeit etwas ruhiger war. Gleichzeitig wurden zahlreiche große Prozesse gegen Oppositionelle veranstaltet, NGOs wurden besonders hart drangsaliert, erst diese Woche Memorial sogar komplett verboten, etc.. Deiner Meinung nach ist es reiner Zufall, dass gleichzeitig stattfindet? Oder sogar alles durch die EU verursacht? Die Anlässe dafür müssen wohl komplett an mir vorbeigegangen sein. (Was in Anbetracht der z.T. arg einseitigen Berichterstattung der Medien durchaus möglich ist.)


Wo ich dir übrigens recht gebe: Ohne eine konsequente Außenpolitik brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern, wenn Putin macht, was er will, ohne sich um uns zu kümmern. Gute Gelegenheiten für scharfe Reaktionen haben wir allerdings konsequent ungenutzt gelassen und im Moment lässt er nur Muskeln spielen, was man allenfalls verhöhnen, aber nicht unter Einhaltung internationalen Rechts ahnden könnte.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gute Gelegenheiten für scharfe Reaktionen haben wir allerdings konsequent ungenutzt gelassen und im Moment lässt er nur Muskeln spielen, was man allenfalls verhöhnen, aber nicht unter Einhaltung internationalen Rechts ahnden könnte.


Was wären denn angebrachte und scharfe Reaktionen?


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was war 2008 wahltechnisch in Russland...?



Achso, dann haben die Georgier Ihre Offensive zur Rückgewinnung von Südossetien und Abchasien deshalb in 2008 gestartet um Putin bei den Wahlen zu helfen. Mein Fehler.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Argumente nicht aus der Luft herbeigewedelt. Deswegen spreche ich ja ausdrücklich von mehreren Komponenten, von denen du den "was"-Teil beschrieben hast. Aber es lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen, dass diese seit der NATO-Osterweiterung bestehende Argumente in einigen Jahren unter den Teppich gekehrt und in anderen zur allerwichtigsten Angelegenheit hochstilisiert werden. Und dieses "wann" korelliert sehr stark mit den Bedingungen in Russland, aber soweit ich es sehen kann nicht im geringsten mit der Außenpolitik des Westens.


Das ist einfach nicht richtig, es korreliert sehr stark mit der Politik des Westens.
Mitte der 2000er wars der Plan einen Raketenschild in Polen & der Tschechei zu platzieren + die Orange Revolution + die Georgien Episode.
Dazwischen war es die Suche nach einem alternativen Hafen für die Schwarzmeerflotte in Libyen, Syrien und ich glaube Ägypten. Kam nicht zustande, auch weil der Westen z.b. in Libyen eine andere Vorstellung der Innenpolitik des Landes hatte. Euromaidan ist ebenfalls direkt mit der Außenpolitik des Westens verbunden.

Russland hat immer dann reagiert, wenn es Entwicklungen gegeben hat, welche die Sicherheit bzw. die Wahrnehmung der russischen Sicherheit negativ beeinträchtigt haben.
Zu behaupten, es gäbe keine Korrelation zwischen westlicher Außenpolitik und Russlands Handlungen ist falsch und das wesentliche Verständnisproblem warum wir diesen Konflikt derzeit überhaupt führen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn die letzten Jahre auch in der Ukraine getan? Oder auf der Krim?


Ich muss das vorsichtig formulieren, schließlich ist das ein Forschungsthema während des Studiums gewesen, aber wenn man den Weg Orange Revolution, Auswirkungen für die Krim als Flottenstützpunkt Russlands, Georgien, Wahl Janukowitsch & Verlängerung Krim, Euromaidan & Absetzung Janukowitsch nicht in eine Zeitlinie bringt, dann, ja dann versteht man tatsächlich nicht wo das Problem in der Ukraine oder der Krim liegt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder bei der NATO? Gut, letztere hat ein größeres Manöver abgehalten, nachdem Russland selbst mehrfach Großaufmärche geprobt hat. Aber selbst die Aufstockung von Truppenpräsenz in den östlichen Mitgliedsländern als Reaktion auf die Einnahme der Krim ist mittlerweile schon einige Zeit her und Trumps Sanktionen gegen Nordstream 2 wurden auch nicht während Bidens Amtszeit verhängt. Also wo genau wurde Putin denn dieser Tage zu einer Handlung gezwungen? Zu einer Entscheidung zwischen "Kapitulation und Zuschlagen"?



Erneut, du hast keine Ahnung von den Wurzeln des Konflikts & schaust Dir die letzten 2-3 Jahre an und denkst, da muss die Ursache liegen. Das ist aber falsch. Die aktuelle Zuspitzung liegt tatsächlich nicht in der Ukraine, sondern in Belarus. Vllt hat mans mitbekommen, aber Lukaschenko passt dem Westen nicht. Russland hat Angst davor, dass es in Belarus zu einem Regimewechsel kommt ähnlich der Rosenrevolution in Georgien, oder der Orangen Revolution in der Ukraine.

Jetzt kann man das in alle Richtungen ausführen, man sollte aber bedenken, Russland hat ihm freundlich gesinnte Staaten auf diese Weise wegbrechen sehen (z.b. Ukraine - es hält sich nach wie vor die Annahme, dass z.b. die Orange Revolution aus dem Westen unterstützt worden wäre (keine Wertung meinerseits)). Aus Russlands Sicht verständlich, dass man sowas in Belarus nicht auch noch erleben möchte.

So, jetzt überlegt man sich noch mal eben, welche Optionen Russland denn noch hat? Richtig, keine.
Also gibts weniger Gas aus Russland, also werden Flüchtlinge nach Belarus gekarrt um sie von dort in die EU zu schicken, also gibts Stress an der Grenze zur Ukraine. Kredit hat Russland nach der Annexion der Krim und der latenten Bedrohung des Baltikums ja nicht mehr.
Wir sind an einem Punkt in diesem Konflikt angelangt, an dem nur noch die Eskalation Russland in eine Position bringt, in der andere Staaten reagieren. Nordkorea hat das Jahrzehntelang perfektioniert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat die gesamte Welt seit mindestens 21 Monaten besseres zu tun, als sich überhaupt um Russland zu kümmern. Nicht einmal der Neubau interkontinentaler Großbomber und die Indienststellung von drei modernsten Jagd-U-Booten dieses Jahr hat international Beachtung gefunden, dabei ist das rüstungstechnisch Kalter-Krieg-Niveau vom feinsten.


Ja. Gab da so nen komischen US Präsidenten, der sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, internationale Rüstungskontrollverträge nicht zu verlängern. Open Sky wurde nicht verlängert, obwohl niemand weiß warum. Ebenso hat die damalige Administration keine Bemühungen zur Verlängerung von New Start erkennen lassen, obwohl Russland offiziell dazu bereit war.

Noch son Beispiel in dem westliche Politik direkte Auswirkungen auf russisches Handeln hatte...

Edith:
Ich muss wohl ein TLR einbauen:

Meine Meinung ist folgende, hätte nach dem Euromaidan eine klare und deutliche Botschaft an Russland erfolgt, dass die Krim den Russen weiterhin als Stützpunkt für die Schwarzmeerflotte zur Verfügung steht, dann wäre die aktuelle Situation wesentlich entspannter.
Man kann einen Schritt weitergehen und sagen, hätte die EU die Ukraine nicht in eine Lage gebracht in der der Euromaidan die Folge war (Entscheidung pro oder Contra EU ums zu vereinfachen), dann wäre der Konflikt ebenfalls nicht auf dieses Niveau hochgekocht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> So, jetzt überlegt man sich noch mal eben, welche Optionen Russland denn noch hat? Richtig, keine.
> Also gibts weniger Gas aus Russland, also werden Flüchtlinge nach Belarus gekarrt um sie von dort in die EU zu schicken, also gibts Stress an der Grenze zur Ukraine. Kredit hat Russland nach der Annexion der Krim und der latenten Bedrohung des Baltikums ja nicht mehr.
> Wir sind an einem Punkt in diesem Konflikt angelangt, an dem nur noch die Eskalation Russland in eine Position bringt, in der andere Staaten reagieren. Nordkorea hat das Jahrzehntelang perfektioniert.


Welche Optionen hat der Westen denn ausser Sanktionen? Mit fällt keine ein.
Und wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht sieht es schlecht für uns aus.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Optionen hat der Westen denn ausser Sanktionen? Mit fällt keine ein.
> Und wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht sieht es schlecht für uns aus.



Mittlerweile? Wenig bis keine Alternativen.
In den letzten 16 Jahren? Jede Menge.

Aktuell könnte man lediglich, um den Konflikt zu entschärfen, z.b. die Kritik an Lukaschenko runterfahren und Sanktionen gegen Belarus aufheben, das widerspricht aber den Werten der EU, bzw. unserem Drang nach Demokratieexport. Wir sind mittlerweile leider an einem Punkt angekommen an dem jeder ne krumme Linie in den Sand gemalt hat und sagt "bis hierhin und nicht weiter".

Am Ende liegt es an Russland, wenn von dort Signale der Deeskalation kommen, dann kann man weitersehen. Obs die geben wird, v.a. bei (richtigerweise) konsequenter Ablehnung jedweder Garantien die Ukraine niemals zum NATO Mitglied zu machen wird man sehen müssen.
Optionen aus der Ukraine wirds nicht geben, dass hier eine Regierung Russland die Nutzung der Krim weiter erlaubt, ist nicht vorstellbar, oder das Russland im aktuellen Status Quo darauf eingehen würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Optionen aus der Ukraine wirds nicht geben, *dass hier eine Regierung Russland die Nutzung der Krim weiter erlaubt*, ist nicht vorstellbar, oder das Russland im aktuellen Status Quo darauf eingehen würde.


Einer Rückgabe der Krim an die Ukraine und von dieser Garantie für weitere Nutzung als Marinebasis würde Russland von sich aus auch nie zustimmen, sofern die Ukraine dann trotzdem ein NATO-Mitglied werden würde.
Weil dies zum einen natürlich eine permanente Kompromittierung der generellen Sicherheit der Schwarzmeerflotte bedeuten würde, sie wäre dann ja in einem NATO-Land stationiert und zum andern natürlich der NATO erlauben würde diese auch permanent freier zu "observieren / auszuspionieren".


----------



## Sparanus (31. Dezember 2021)

Es ist schon tragisch, dass es in der Außenpolitik dermaßen um Empfindungen geht.

Stellt euch das mit der Krim mal im Zwischenmenschlichen vor, ein Vermieter der den Mieter rauswerfen will bekommt plötzlich sein Eigentum abgenommen. Eigentlich unvorstellbar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Optionen aus der Ukraine wirds nicht geben, dass hier eine Regierung Russland die Nutzung der Krim weiter erlaubt, ist nicht vorstellbar, oder das Russland im aktuellen Status Quo darauf eingehen würde.


Die alte Sowjetpolitik halt in russischem Gewand.
Der MIK Rußlands drückt da sehr schwer auf die Regierung und Putin als alter KGB-Mann ist genau die richtige Speerspitze.

Abrüstung (der Atomwaffen hauptsächlich) wäre seit 1989 wohl möglich gewesen, aber das wollten ja beide Seiten nicht.
Die USA aus Umsatz- und Machtgründen und die Sowjetunion und deren Zerfallsprodukte ebenfalls.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was wären denn angebrachte und scharfe Reaktionen?



Eine massive und stetig zunehmende Reduzierung neuer wirtschaftlicher Projekte ab dem Zeitpunkt des Einmarschs wäre ein starkes Signal gewesen. Als es um mögliche Einschränkungen der Gasversorgung in Osteuropa im Zuge von Nordstream 2 ging, habe ich die klipp und klare Ansage vermisst, dass Pipelines innerhalb der EU in zwei Richtungen funktionieren. Nach dem Mord an Changoschwili ganze zwei bereits als Geheimdienstmitarbeiter bekannte Botschaftsangehörige auszuweisen war auch so etwas wie einem Hund ein Leckerli zu geben, nachdem er auf den Boden gekackt hat. Und wenn Russland der Meinung ist, in der Straße Kertsch geltende Seerechtsabkommen wegzubetonieren, dann sollte man auch nicht nachträglich ein Verfahren gegen mögliche Sanktionsumgeher aus der EU anstreben, sondern den Export entsprechender Baumittel von vorneherein für ganz Russland stoppen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als es um mögliche Einschränkungen der Gasversorgung in Osteuropa im Zuge von Nordstream 2 ging, habe ich die klipp und klare Ansage vermisst,* dass Pipelines innerhalb der EU in zwei Richtungen funktionieren.*


Was soll das konkret heissen?

Gibt es Exportgüter aus der EU auf die Russland zwingend angewiesen ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2021)

Bevor die aktuelle Debatte auf "Ukraine ist von russischen Transitgebühren finanziell abhängig" umschwenkte, machte man sich sorgen, dass Russland den osteuropäischen Staaten im Winter den Gashahn zudrehen könnte, sobald er seine westeuropäischen Kunden über Nordstream auch direkt versorgen kann. Aber genau aus dieser Quelle können eben auch wir Osteuropa versorgen, wenn wir zusammenhalten.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

Wieso? Die können doch auch die Pipeline die durch die Ukraine führt zudrehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2021)

Aber nicht von Westen her...


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht von Westen her...


Der Westen hat doch auch nichts was er durch die Pipeline exportieren könnte.  

Wir sind abhängig von Russland. Das ist nun mal so.
Genauso wie wir von Taiwan abhängig sind was Computerchips angeht.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gibt es Exportgüter aus der EU auf die Russland zwingend angewiesen ist?



Da gibt es einiges, von Maschinen (moderne Fertigungsanlagen, Schwerlastgerät z.B.), über Chemische Erzeunisse (chemisch produzierte Werkstoffe / Materialien /Baustoffe) bis hin zu diversen Industrieprodukten die Russland nicht selber produziert.
Allerdings machen die eben teilweise auch nicht unnennenswerte Umsätze der Unternehmen hier aus, so das Sanktionen dahingehend auch die Firmen hier spürbar treffen, was wohl auch der Grund ist warum die Sanktionen bisher immer nur so halbherzig ausfallen.

Aber solche Sanktionen würden Russland schon hart treffen, da das Land halt vor allen auch vom Export seiner Rohstoffe (Erdöl / Gas, Holz), Militärgüter und Agrarprodukte lebt und in vielen nicht unwichtigen Bereichen daher auf Importe  angewiesen ist, auch da viele der selbsproduzierten weiterführende Produkte (Autos, LKW, diverse industrielle Maschinen, ect. pp.) meist auf dem Weltmarkt nicht wirklich richtig konkurenzfähig sind und ehr von ärmeren Staaten der ehemaligen Sovjetrepubliken, dem heimischen Markt und Afrika gekauft werden, was aber natürlich bei weiten nicht solche Ausfälle durch die wichtigen Exportgüter halbwegs auffangen könnte und sicher nicht bei Sanktionen wichtiger Importprodukte von der russischen Industrie kompensiert werden könnte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind abhängig von Russland. Das ist nun mal so.
> Genauso wie wir von Taiwan abhängig sind was Computerchips angeht.



Nein, theoretisch könnten wir unseren Bedarf auch aus amerikanischen Fraking Gas decken, allerdings hast du da halt wieder u.a. das andere Problem, dass das Zeug halt schmutziger Mist ist, da durch stark umweltschädliche und teilweise sehr zerstörende Methoden aus dem Boden gewonnen wird.
Im Grunde ist es also in dem Punkt irgendwo Pest gegen Cholera abwägen, bewusst umweltschädliches Fraking Gas importieren, oder für was weniger schmutziges russisches Gas halbherzig den russischen außenpolitischen Handlungen gegenüber sein...


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2021)

2020 kamen ~55% der Erdgasimporte in DEU aus Russland. D.h. bevor wir anfangen könnten andere Länder zu versorgen müssten wir diese 55% erstmal auf andere Lieferanten verteilen, was sportlich wird, da wir noch nicht mal über ein eigenes LNG Terminal verfügen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...sondern den Export entsprechender Baumittel von vorneherein für ganz Russland stoppen.


Das macht v.a. die deutsche Wirtschaft nicht mit, schließlich bauen die ganz ordentlich in Russland...


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 2020 kamen ~55% der Erdgasimporte in DEU aus Russland.


Und woher kam der Rest? OPEC Staaten?

USA ja nicht denke ich mal.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und woher kam der Rest? Opec Staaten?


30% aus Norwegen, minimalst aus der EU, Rest (12%) Niederlande.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und woher kam der Rest? OPEC Staaten?
> 
> USA ja nicht denke ich mal.


Laut Statista kam der Rest aus Norwegen (30,6%), Niederlanden (12,7%) und Resteuropa (1,6%):









						Erdgas: Wichtigste Lieferländer 2020 | Statista
					

Deutschland bezieht den Großteil der Erdgasimporte aktuell hauptsächlich aus drei Ländern.




					de.statista.com
				




*edit* hoffgang war etwas schneller...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, theoretisch könnten wir unseren Bedarf auch aus amerikanischen Fraking Gas decken, allerdings hast du da halt wieder u.a. das andere Problem, dass das Zeug halt schmutziger Mist ist, da durch stark umweltschädliche und teilweise sehr zerstörende Methoden aus dem Boden gewonnen wird.
> Im Grunde ist es also in dem Punkt irgendwo Pest gegen Cholera abwägen, bewusst umweltschädliches Fraking Gas importieren, oder für was weniger schmutziges russisches Gas halbherzig den russischen außenpolitischen Handlungen gegenüber sein...



Längerfristig (Flüssiggasterminals müsste man ebenfalls erstmal bauen) auch Norwegen und die britischen Inseln noch die Möglichkeit, ihre Produktionskapazitäten zu steigern. Dazu kommen die Vorkommen vor Zypern und Importe aus dem arabischen Raum sind auch schon länger im Gespräch. Ist halt alles nur teurer als Putin und/oder auch nichts, was man allgemein auf Dauer beziehen wollte. Aber Redundanz oder hochwertige Versorger gibt es eben nicht umsonst.

Darum ging es mir aber bei meinen Zeilen überhaupt nicht, ich sprach ausdrücklich die alte Diskussion von ein paar Jahren an. Damals ging es nur darum, dass Putin durch Northstream 2 die Möglichkeit erhalten würde, der Ukraine oder den baltischen Staaten das Gas abzudrehen, ohne die Versorgung von Westeuropa zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es ist genau diese Sichtweise die nicht zu Ergebnissen, sondern nur zu Erklärungen führt. Russland handelt nach seinen Interessen / wahrgenommenen Notwendigkeiten. Das muss endlich erkannt werden und schonungslos auch so benannt werden.


Und wie sieht es mit den ureigensten Interressen der Menschen aus, die auch von dir benannte "Aktionen" ausgelöst haben (Orangenere Revolution, Maidan, Opposition in Weißrussland, Rosenrevolution etc. etc.).
Handeln diese Menschen etwa nicht aus einer Perspektivlosikkeit, dass im Einflussbereich der Russischen Förderation, etwa 20% der Bevölkerung so etwas wie Teilhabe erlangen, während etwa 80% in totaler wirtschaftlicher und politischer Perspektivlosigkeit verharren. Sind die Leute alle vom "Westen" wie oft behauptet gesteuert, oder haben sie ein Gespür dafür entwickelt, dass das Gras im Westen , dann doch grüner ist und es dort eher so ist, das es für 70-80% der Bevölkerung eine Perspektive gibt, als umgekehrt?!
Was hat Russland heute(und auch die letzten 150 Jahre) mit seinem autokratischen und kleptokratischen System für seine Nachbarn und ehemaligen Sowjet Republiken für eine Perspektive (für die Masse der Bevölkerung) anzubieten?
Abgesehen von den emotionalen Verwundungen durch Unterdrückung, was hat Russland im (Kampf) Vergleich der "Systeme", für die ureigensten Interessen der verschiedenen Bevölkerungen seiner Nachbarn zu bieten?

Willst du diese ureigensten Interessen von Menschen  auf dem Altar der Geopolitik und dem Hintergrund unseres Staatsaufbaus samt GG opfern oder für nichtig erklären, damit russische Machthaber ruhiger schlafen können?

Wie soll dieses Phänomen jemals gelöst werden, außer das man Russland freihe Hand gibt, die Bevölkerungen seiner Nachbarn, die nach anderen Möglichkeiten/Perpektiven suchen, freihe Hand gibt, jegliche Gewalt und Unterdrückung anzuwenden, um dieses zu Unterbinden, um die "Sicherheit" von Russland zu gewehrleisten.
Zudem würde ich gerne mal die Frage beantwortet haben, welche Bevölkerungen eines  europäischen oder eurasischen Landes außer vielleicht Serbien, Wert darauf legt in der wirtschaftlichen oder politischen Einflussphäre Moskaus zu sein?


hoffgang schrieb:


> Russland hat immer dann reagiert, wenn es Entwicklungen gegeben hat, welche die Sicherheit bzw. die Wahrnehmung der russischen Sicherheit negativ beeinträchtigt haben.
> Zu behaupten, es gäbe keine Korrelation zwischen westlicher Außenpolitik und Russlands Handlungen ist falsch und das wesentliche Verständnisproblem warum wir diesen Konflikt derzeit überhaupt führen.



Ich bin mir hier nicht so sicher, fals ich falsch liege, kannst du mich gerne mit Quellen berichtigen, aber es war *von Anfang an klar* und bis heute gelebte Politik beider Staaten, das weder Frankreich noch Deutschland, jemals einenm Nato-Beitritt der Ukraine und schon gleich gar nicht Georgiens zustimmen würden und das wurde sehr früh (2005/2006) öffentlich, laut und glasklar kommuniziert! Der ganze Georgien Kram fand in den letzten Monaten der Bush Administration und im Wahlkampf der USA statt, wobei damals schon das Obama Lager klipp und klar auf die Bremse getreten ist, nur McCain hat das im Wahlkampf einbgebracht, während wie oben bereits erwähnt sich andere europäische Staaten schon glasklar positioniert hatten.
Zum besseren Verständnis, eine Nato Mitgliedschaft gibt es nur *einstimmig"*


hoffgang schrieb:


> Man kann einen Schritt weitergehen und sagen, hätte die EU die Ukraine nicht in eine Lage gebracht in der der Euromaidan die Folge war (Entscheidung pro oder Contra EU ums zu vereinfachen), dann wäre der Konflikt ebenfalls nicht auf dieses Niveau hochgekocht.


Hier muss ich dich dann als juristisch ausgebildeter Mensch fragen, wie du dir das vorstellst?!
Es gibt da kein aber auch, wenn es um die Mitgliedschaft oder Anschluss an eine Wirtschats-/Handelsunion geht, da gibt es *nur* entweder oder, weil es rein rechtlich schon gar nicht anders zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Entweder die Ukraine ist assoziiert mit der EU und unterwirft sich rechtlich deren Regeln oder sie ist Teil einer Handelsunion mit Russland und es gibt Vereinbarungen zwischen diesen beiden Blöcken, dazwischen gibt es in der Realität NICHTS!


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

> US-Präsident Joe Biden hat Russland für den Fall eines militärischen Einmarsches in der Ukraine erneut mit harten Sanktionen und Gegenmaßnahmen gedroht. In einem Telefonat forderte er Präsident Wladimir Putin mit Blick auf die russischen Truppen nahe der ukrainischen Grenze zur Deeskaladtion auf, wie das Weiße Haus mitteilte. Es brauche einen Abbau der Spannungen und eine Rückkehr zur Diplomatie, sagte Biden. Der Kreml wiederum warnte die USA davor, Sanktionen zu verhängen.
> 
> "Falls der Westen beschließt, diese beispiellosen Sanktionen auf die eine oder andere Weise zu verhängen, könnte dies zu einem vollständigen Abbruch der Beziehungen zwischen unseren Ländern führen", sagte Putins außenpolitischer Berater Juri Uschakow laut der Agentur Interfax nach dem Telefonat. Sollte es zu einer Stationierung von Offensivwaffen an seiner Grenze kommen, werde sich Russland ebenso verhalten.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Joe Biden droht Russland mit harten Sanktionen

Naja, eine weitere Nato Osterweiterung wird es eh nicht geben.  Aber man darf die Ukraine auch nicht im Stich lassen.
Eine schwierige Situation.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir hier nicht so sicher, fals ich falsch liege, kannst du mich gerne mit Quellen berichtigen, aber es war *von Anfang an klar* und bis heute gelebte Politik beider Staaten, das weder Frankreich noch Deutschland, jemals einenm Nato-Beitritt der Ukraine und schon gleich gar nicht Georgiens zustimmen würden und das wurde sehr früh (2005/2006) öffentlich, laut und glasklar kommuniziert!


In der Politik ist gar nichts "von Anfang an klar".
Das einzige was nach der Orangen Revolution passiert ist: Absetzung einer Russlandfreundlichen Regierung & eine Neuorientierung gen Westen. Ob die Ukraine NATO Land werden oder nicht ist am Ende egal, aus russischer Sicht ist alleine die Option nicht tragbar.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Der ganze Georgien Kram fand in den letzten Monaten der Bush Administration und im Wahlkampf der USA statt, wobei damals schon das Obama Lager klipp und klar auf die Bremse getreten ist, nur McCain hat das im Wahlkampf einbgebracht, während wie oben bereits erwähnt sich andere europäische Staaten schon glasklar positioniert hatten.
> Zum besseren Verständnis, eine Nato Mitgliedschaft gibt es nur *einstimmig"*



Georgien hat massiv um eine NATO Mitgliedschaft / Schutz durch die Amerikaner gebuhlt, daher auch deren Angebot, Georgien als Standort für ein Radar des Raketenschirms zur Verfügung zu stellen. Nicht ohne Grund, denn Georgien hatte so gehofft, Südossetien und Abchasien zurückerobern zu können und dank Schutz der NATO / der USA keine russische Vergeltung ertragen zu müssen. Es war aber Mitte der 2000er Konsens Georgien den Beitritt mindestens solange zu verwehren wie die Konflikte um die beiden Gebiete nicht beigelegt sind.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier muss ich dich dann als juristisch ausgebildeter Mensch fragen, wie du dir das vorstellst?!
> Es gibt da kein aber auch, wenn es um die Mitgliedschaft oder Anschluss an eine Wirtschats-/Handelsunion geht, da gibt es *nur* entweder oder, weil es rein rechtlich schon gar nicht anders zu bewerkstelligen ist.
> Entweder die Ukraine ist assoziiert mit der EU und unterwirft sich rechtlich deren Regeln oder sie ist Teil einer Handelsunion mit Russland und es gibt Vereinbarungen zwischen diesen beiden Blöcken, dazwischen gibt es in der Realität NICHTS!


Und das ist exakt das Kernproblem. Du hast es vollkommen korrekt beschrieben und damit den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Es gibt in einem solchen Fall nur entweder oder und während Teile des Landes pro EU sind, orientieren sich andere Teile gen Russland. Fun Fact: Exakt dieses Konfliktfeld hab ich 2009 in meiner Diplomarbeit beschrieben, Ostukraine & Krim sind geneigt, sich gen Russland zu orientieren wenn die Ukraine eine EU / NATO Mitgliedschaft anstrebt. Hätte man alles wissen können, v.a. weil ja so klar ist, dass es kein dazwischen gibt.

Janukowitsch wollte nicht unterschreiben, weil er genau das gesehen hat.

Und jetzt können wir uns halt entscheiden was uns wichtig ist und wie wir das durchführen wollen. Selbstbestimmung ist toll und sollte durch die EU unterstützt werden. Aber ist das den Preis eines Krieges in der Ostukraine wert? Nix ist besser geworden, weder für die Ukraine, noch für Russland, noch für die EU, aber, wir können uns auf die Schulter klopfen und so tun als hätten wir alles richtig gemacht, dabei ist man wissend in diese Krise marschiert. Nicht geschlittert, denn die Folgen einer erneuten pro-westlichen Orientierung der Ukraine mussten allen bewusst gewesen sein - man hatte sie doch nach der Orangen Revolution erlebt und entsprechende Prognosen getroffen.

Wenn son Dödel wie ich das 2009 in seiner ollen Diplomarbeit erkennen kann, wie schafft es dann der Sicherheitspolitische Apparat der EU nicht das zu erkennen...


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn son Dödel wie ich das 2009 in seiner ollen Diplomarbeit erkennen kann, wie schafft es dann der Sicherheitspolitische Apparat der EU nicht das zu erkennen...


Was hast du denn eigentlich studiert? Politikwissenschaft oder Geschichte?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hast du denn eigentlich studiert? Politikwissenschaft oder Geschichte?


Staats und Sozialwissenschaften 
um mal für ihn zu antworten 😅


----------



## Don-71 (1. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> In der Politik ist gar nichts "von Anfang an klar".





hoffgang schrieb:


> Georgien hat massiv um eine NATO Mitgliedschaft / Schutz durch die Amerikaner gebuhlt, daher auch deren Angebot, Georgien als Standort für ein Radar des Raketenschirms zur Verfügung zu stellen. Nicht ohne Grund, denn Georgien hatte so gehofft, Südossetien und Abchasien zurückerobern zu können und dank Schutz der NATO / der USA keine russische Vergeltung ertragen zu müssen. Es war aber Mitte der 2000er Konsens Georgien den Beitritt mindestens solange zu verwehren wie die Konflikte um die beiden Gebiete nicht beigelegt sind.


Das habe ich anders in Erinnerung und hier ließt sich das auch durchaus anders, als von dir dargestellt.








						Streit über den NATO-Beitritt von Georgien und Ukraine | DW | 06.03.2008
					

Auf einem informellen Treffen wollen die NATO-Außenminister ausloten, ob in ihrem Bündnis Platz für die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken Georgien und die Ukraine ist. Noch herrscht darüber Uneinigkeit.




					www.dw.com
				











						Militärbündnis: Ukraine und Georgien dürfen vorerst nicht in Nato - WELT
					

Das Eisen ist der Nato dann doch zu heiß: Für die Ukraine und Georgien bleibt die Tür zu dem Militärbündnis in den nächsten Jahren verschlossen. Deutschland, Spanien und Frankreich sperren sich gegen eine schnelle Eingliederung der ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten. Die Allianz will ihr Verhältnis zu...




					www.welt.de
				





hoffgang schrieb:


> Und jetzt können wir uns halt entscheiden was uns wichtig ist und wie wir das durchführen wollen. Selbstbestimmung ist toll und sollte durch die EU unterstützt werden. Aber ist das den Preis eines Krieges in der Ostukraine wert? Nix ist besser geworden, weder für die Ukraine, noch für Russland, noch für die EU, aber, wir können uns auf die Schulter klopfen und so tun als hätten wir alles richtig gemacht, dabei ist man wissend in diese Krise marschiert. Nicht geschlittert, denn die Folgen einer erneuten pro-westlichen Orientierung der Ukraine mussten allen bewusst gewesen sein - man hatte sie doch nach der Orangen Revolution erlebt und entsprechende Prognosen getroffen.
> 
> Wenn son Dödel wie ich das 2009 in seiner ollen Diplomarbeit erkennen kann, wie schafft es dann der Sicherheitspolitische Apparat der EU nicht das zu erkennen...





hoffgang schrieb:


> Das einzige was nach der Orangen Revolution passiert ist: Absetzung einer Russlandfreundlichen Regierung & eine Neuorientierung gen Westen. Ob die Ukraine NATO Land werden oder nicht ist am Ende egal, aus russischer Sicht ist alleine die Option nicht tragbar.



Ja durchaus richtig, führt aber letztendlich zu genau *einer Konsequenz,* man muss seine Werte "verkaufen".
Deine Ausführung das man die letzten 20 Jahre vieles hätte besser machen können, ist m.A. nach nur eine Schutzbehauptung, natürlich hätte man das eine oder andere anders machen oder besser kommunizieren können, trotzdem glaube ich nicht, das deine Analyse ein gangbarer Weg für die EU ist oder jemals sein wird.

Letzendlich läuft es nämlich bildlich darauf hinaus, das ein Ukrainer, Weissrusse oder Moldawier zu dir (hoffgang) kommt und sagt: "Hey hoffgang ich teile deine politischen Werte und Ansichten (Demokratie, Rechtsstaat, soziale Teilhabe, modernes Wirtschaften, Umweltschutz etc.) und möchte das gerne auch bei "mir zu hause" umsetzen, kannst du mir da bitte helfen, worauf du ihm auf die Schulter klopfst und sagst, ich freue mich das wir im Geiste die gleichen Werte und Ansichten teilen, nur habe ich deinem großen bösen Onkel versprochen, das du mit der Umsetzung unserer "Werte" alleine klar kommen musst, weil ich meine Ruhe haben will, *da du leider am falschen geographischen Punkt *zu hause bist/geboren wurdest.

Diese Ansicht kann man haben, aber man sollte sich dann auch so ehrlich machen, sie klar zu kommunizieren und sich nicht hinter Schutzbehauptungen verstecken.

Ach übrigens, finde ich es ziemlich unseriös eine Nato Mitgliedschaft in den gleichen Topf zu werfen oder in den gleichen Zusammenhang zu setzen, wie eine EU Mitgliedschaft, dazwischen gibt es sehr große Unterschiede!


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn son Dödel wie ich das 2009 in seiner ollen Diplomarbeit erkennen kann, wie schafft es dann der Sicherheitspolitische Apparat der EU nicht das zu erkennen...


Es besteht natürlich immer die Option das dort geballte Inkompetenz in dem Resort konzentriert ist, was innerhalb der EU auch in diversen Bereichen nicht so selten der Fall ist.
Ich denke aber ehr das es auch in der EU immer Strömungen gibt die Interesse an einer Eskalation der Lage haben, so wie es auch während des Kalten Krieges, dem Korea-Krieg, der Kuba-Krise, Vietnam, usw. immer Strömungen im US-Militär gab die eine Eskalation der Situationen wollten und versucht haben zu erreichen, sei es weil man sich davon das durchboxen eigener Interessen / Ansichten erhofft, oder in iregend einer anderen Art einen (persönlichen) Profit verspricht.

Von daher denke ich einfach das man es schlicht nicht erkennen wollte, weniger das man es nicht erkannt hat, und die Entwicklung bewusst "ignorierte".


----------



## Don-71 (1. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht ist man auch einfach weniger opportunistisch bei der EU, als du und andere Foren Mitglieder und steht zu seinen Werten und opfert sie nicht einfach auf dem Altar der Geostrategie, nur um sich die Finger nicht Nass zu machen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2022)

Dann ist die EU aber sehr inkonsequent was diesen Altar angeht. Leider.

Man muss jetzt nicht vom Demokratieexport reden, aber das Einhalten der Menschenrechte ist die unterste Grenze.


----------



## Poulton (1. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist man auch einfach weniger opportunistisch bei der EU, als du und andere Foren Mitglieder und steht zu seinen Werten und opfert sie nicht einfach auf dem Altar der Geostrategie, nur um sich die Finger nicht Nass zu machen.


Deine vielbeschworenen Werte werden auch nur dann rausgeholt, wenn sie einem gerade in den Kram passen. Ansonsten hofiert man alles und jeden, egal wie sehr die gegen diese Werte verstoßen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Deine vielbeschworenen Werte werden auch nur dann rausgeholt, wenn sie einem gerade in den Kram passen. Ansonsten hofiert man alles und jeden, egal wie sehr die gegen diese Werte verstoßen.


Der Ansicht kann man sein, wenn man aber hier suggeriert, dass das Assoziierungsabkommen, das die EU der Ukraine (auf eigenen Wunsch der Ukraine) angeboten hat ein schwerer Fehler war oder sogar wie Nightslaver unterstellt, teilweise zur Eskalation dienen sollte, sollte man nach Außen auch so ehrlich sein, dass man die EU eher als opportunistische Gesellschaft sieht und nicht als Wertegemeinschaft und Mitglied nur werden kann, der eher keine Probleme macht und nicht ob er "Wertevoraussetzungen" erfüllt. Sprich es ist dann keine Wertegemeinschaft und man braucht sich dann auch nicht über andere Sachen aufregen.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das habe ich anders in Erinnerung und hier ließt sich das auch durchaus anders, als von dir dargestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artikel verlinken die NACH dem kurzen Krieg in Georgien geschrieben wurden, no shit, danach wollte wirklich NIEMAND Georgien in der NATO... 

Übrigens ist es exakt so wie ich gesagt habe, Georgien & die Ukraine wollten in das Bündnis, in beiden Fällen gabs 2005 - 2010 Gründe diese Aufnahme abzulehnen. Im Falle Georgien hat der Krieg 2008 dafür gesorgt, dass ein Beitritt vom Tisch ist. 
Bitte beachte, dass zwischen den 2 Artikeln der Krieg von 2008 liegt, dieser hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen dass v.a. europäische Staaten die Aufnahme Georgiens in die NATO abgelehnt haben. Diese Ablehnung war VOR Kriegsausbruch bei weitem nicht so stark.

Bei der Ukraine war das spätestens ab 2010 mit der Wahl von Janukowitsch vom Tisch.
Ändert aber auch nix daran, dass Russland nach dem Euromaidan annehmen musste, dass die Ukraine sich erneut massiv gen Westen orientiert und die Nutzung der Krim untersagt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja durchaus richtig, führt aber letztendlich zu genau *einer Konsequenz,* man muss seine Werte "verkaufen".
> Deine Ausführung das man die letzten 20 Jahre vieles hätte besser machen können, ist m.A. nach nur eine Schutzbehauptung, natürlich hätte man das eine oder andere anders machen oder besser kommunizieren können, trotzdem glaube ich nicht, das deine Analyse ein gangbarer Weg für die EU ist oder jemals sein wird.


Der letzte Satz ist richtig. Die EU wie Deutschland sträuben sich davor, Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik zu machen. Von daher wird ein Ansatz, der verschiedene Szenarien beinhaltet und auch Perspektiven anderer handelnder Parteien betrachtet seit Jahren gefordert, aber nicht durchgeführt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Letzendlich läuft es nämlich bildlich darauf hinaus, das ein Ukrainer, Weissrusse oder Moldawier zu dir (hoffgang) kommt und sagt: "Hey hoffgang ich teile deine politischen Werte und Ansichten (Demokratie, Rechtsstaat, soziale Teilhabe, modernes Wirtschaften, Umweltschutz etc.) und möchte das gerne auch bei "mir zu hause" umsetzen, kannst du mir da bitte helfen, worauf du ihm auf die Schulter klopfst und sagst, ich freue mich das wir im Geiste die gleichen Werte und Ansichten teilen, nur habe ich deinem großen bösen Onkel versprochen, das du mit der Umsetzung unserer "Werte" alleine klar kommen musst, weil ich meine Ruhe haben will, *da du leider am falschen geographischen Punkt *zu hause bist/geboren wurdest.



Ah, die bekannte Doppelmoral. Syrier die in der Ägis ersaufen sollen zuhause alleine klarkommen, aber wenn wir uns als Demokratieexporteure hinstellen können, dann, ja dann kann man Reden schwingen. Sorry, aber wir lassen links und rechts Menschen im Stich aus weit nichtigeren Gründen.
Die Menschen in der Ukraine, in Belarus & sonstwo haben alle ein lebenswertes Leben verdient, können von mir aus dem Westen oder Russland zugewandt sein - worauf es aber für Deutschland / die EU ankommt ist, wie dieser Weg sich auf UNSERE Sicherheit auswirkt und was WIR diesbezüglich tun.

Aktuell machen wir alles halbherzig. Siehe Belarus, da karrt der Luki paar tausend Flüchtlinge an die EU Grenze und die Christenmenschen im Abendland (auch diejenigen die grade Reden schwingen von wegen "leider am falschen Punkt geboren zu sein" lassen lieber Polizei & Militär aufmarschieren statt die paar Hansel auf die EU zu verteilen. Wir lassen und von sowas einschüchtern? Da kannst du soviel Pathos rauskramen wie du willst, wir ändern daran nix, nur sind wir dabei noch so dämlich uns selbst einen Nachteil zu verschaffen, eben weil die Handlungen bezüglich Russland der letzten 15 Jahre halt NICHT aus russischer Sicht gedacht wurden.

Sanktionen gegen Russland werden mit angezogener Handbremse durchgeführt, denn leider leider sind deutsche Firmen sehr stark in Russland aktiv. Ah blöd, kann man halt nix machen, DAX vs. Menschenrechte - da hatte die CDU schon immer ne sehr klare Meinung zu.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, finde ich es ziemlich unseriös eine Nato Mitgliedschaft in den gleichen Topf zu werfen oder in den gleichen Zusammenhang zu setzen, wie eine EU Mitgliedschaft, dazwischen gibt es sehr große Unterschiede!


Ja, darum gehts aber nicht...
Denn bring mal Russland bei, dass es "nur" beim EU Beitritt bleibt, bzw. erwarte von Russland dass Sie auf deiner Analyse vertraut. Das Problem an einem EU Beitritt der Ukraine ist für Russland eindeutig. Auf einmal liegt Sewastopol und damit russische Streitkräfte in der EU.
Jetzt kann man sagen, das sei ein russisches Problem und hätte damit Recht, dem entgegnen könnte man aber, Russland hat aktuell dieses Problem gelöst und damit ebenfalls nicht Unrecht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Ansicht kann man sein, wenn man aber hier suggeriert, dass das Assoziierungsabkommen, das die EU der Ukraine (auf eigenen Wunsch der Ukraine) angeboten hat ein schwerer Fehler war oder sogar wie Nightslaver unterstellt, teilweise zur Eskalation dienen sollte, sollte man nach Außen auch so ehrlich sein, dass man die EU eher als opportunistische Gesellschaft sieht und nicht als Wertegemeinschaft und Mitglied nur werden kann, der eher keine Probleme macht und nicht ob er "Wertevoraussetzungen" erfüllt. Sprich es ist dann keine Wertegemeinschaft und man braucht sich dann auch nicht über andere Sachen aufregen.


Die EU als Wertegemeinschaft ist ein tolles Ideal dem man folgen sollte (und dem ich auch verfallen bin), die Realität sieht leider etwas anders aus wie Polen & der Brexit zeigen.
Das Assoziierungsabkommen war ein Fehler, einfach weil man prognostizieren konnte welche Gefahren für die Ukraine darin lauern. Man kann Janukowitsch vieles vorwerfen, aber genau das hat er kommuniziert und genau das ist eingetreten.

Und es kann NICHT sinnvoll sein dass wir auf dem Rücken der Ukraine unsere Werte exportieren. Klar wir können uns jetzt auf die Schulter klopfen die Guten zu sein, Deutsche sterben ja nicht (mehr) im Donbass.
Provokante Frage, was ist uns denn wichtiger? Werteexport oder Frieden in der Ukraine? Wie gesagt, die Folgen treffen uns ebenfalls, gewonnen haben wir durch die ganze Aktion ebenfalls nix. Und - i know, ich wiederhole mich, aber es haben halt noch nicht alle verstanden - DIE FOLGEN WAREN ABSEHBAR.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube wenn die Russen wollte könnten sie Kiew in wenigen Tagen einnehmen.
Die Nato würde nur zugucken.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn die Russen wollte könnten sie Kiew in wenigen Tagen einnehmen.
> Die Nato würde nur zugucken.


Darauf würde ich nicht wetten und einnehmen ist das eine, halten das andere.

Wann würde es für Russland zu teuer werden wenn ständig eigene Truppen bei Anschlägen sterben?


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Ja stimmt schon. Ein zweites Afghanistan wollen die Russen bestimmt nicht nochmal erleben.
Wobei es in Tschetchenien ziemlich ruhig geworden ist. Darüber wird kaum noch berichtet.
Wie man Republiken erfolgreich unterdrückt, dass wissen die Russen ja auch ganz genau.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Provokante Frage, was ist uns denn wichtiger? Werteexport oder Frieden in der Ukraine? Wie gesagt, die Folgen treffen uns ebenfalls, gewonnen haben wir durch die ganze Aktion ebenfalls nix. Und - i know, ich wiederhole mich, aber es haben halt noch nicht alle verstanden - DIE FOLGEN WAREN ABSEHBAR.


Mal provokante Frage zurück, glaubst du wirklich deine Argumentation zieht noch, nach den Ereignissen in Weißrussland und Kasachstan?
Bist du überzeugtt oder glaubst/hoffst du eher, das es in der Ukraine ohne das Assoziierungsabkommen noch Frieden geben würde?!
Ich glaube eher das deine Argumentation schon alleine durch Moldawien, Weißrussland und jetzt Kasachstan eher ein Wunschgebilde ist. Und auch das war abzusehen, weil wie ich schon ausgeführt habe, Russland nichts zu bieten hat, außer destruktive Kräfte, gepaart mit Auto-und Kleptokratie. Das zieht Menschen nicht an, dementsprechend verhalten sie sich!


----------



## compisucher (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn die Russen wollte könnten sie Kiew in wenigen Tagen einnehmen.
> Die Nato würde nur zugucken.


Die weiten Räume der Ukraine hatte schon mal jemand unterschätzt... 
Wir reden hier von einem Land, dass mit ca. 600.000 km² fast doppelt so groß wie Deutschland oder ähnlich groß wie Afghanistan (650.000 km²) ist.
Die Russen könnten mit Ihren 200.000 Mann (or whatever) sicherlich militärische Erfolge feiern, 
aber kaum langfristig das Land unter Kontrolle bringen.
Dazu wäre ein Personal-/Materialeinsatz von Nöten, für das Russland schlichtweg nicht genügend Kohle hat.

Denke, das ist schlichtweg Säbelgerassel um auf Augenhöhe mit den USA zu palavern.
Letztere haben eher den Fokus auf Ostasien und "Freund" Putin wird wohl am Ende auf einen größeren Einfluss (wie auch immer) in Europa hoffen und auch ein wenig von seinen innenpolitischen Problemen ablenken wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2022)

Russland hat kein materielles Interesse an der Ukraine. Gibt ja auch nicht viel da, was sie wollen. Es ginge bei einem Angriff nur darum ein Signal an andere will-nicht-Vasallenstaat-seinen zu senden und um einen bislang halbwegs funktionierenden Staat zu zertrümmern, auf dass er garantiert nie mit dem selbst erklärten militärischen Feind kooperieren und diesen so vor die eigenen Tore ziehen wird. Gebietsgewinn ist bei der ganzen Aktion eher optional, was genau den Fehler vermeint, der letzte Landkarten-Nicht-Leser vor Ort und der vorletzte etwas weiter nördlich gemacht hat. Da würde Putin vermutlich nur die (aufgerundeten) Separatistengebiete behalten, wo ohnehin schon zu Sowjetzeiten angesiedelte Russen die (effektive) Mehrheit stellen. Wie schwach die Möglichkeiten der Ukraine und ihres Militärs unter solchen Bedingungen sind, hat man ja bei der Invasion der Krim gesehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. Januar 2022)

Beim Lesen der Nachrichten scheint es mir als ob dem Westen entgangen ist dass Russland die Kontrolle über seine Einflusszonen seiner Grenzen nie aufgegeben hat. Jetzt wird so getan als ob es diese garnicht gibt, sie einfach so aus Washington heraus mal kurz abgesprochen wurden und als Atlbacken aus dem kalten Krieg deklariert, und der Putin sich gefälligst zu fügen hat wenn er Einfluss im Land um Land verliert. 

Die Russen sehen sich als Weltmacht und sie werden ihr Busniness auch als eine Weltmacht verteidigen gegen jeden der sie ernst bedroht. Der Westen hat Putin ins Abseits geschossen weil dieser aus Sicht der Russen das Land verteidigt hat, und jetzt will man ihn zu ungünstigen Bedinungen wieder an den Tisch holen worauf er kein Bock hat. 

Es war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Russe seine Forderungen hinklatscht, und das tuet er nicht aus der Eigeninitiative sondern weil man ihn dazu gedrängt hat. 

Osteuropa als es frei wurde hatte Gorbatschow. Die Ukraine als sie frei wurde hatte den Putin. Ein großer Unterschied dem man allmählich ernst nehmen sollte im Westen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Osteuropa als es frei wurde hatte Gorbatschow. Die Ukraine als sie frei wurde hatte den Putin. Ein großer Unterschied dem man allmählich ernst nehmen sollte im Westen.


Bitte was? Kommt das aus dem Google Übersetzer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Nachrichten scheint es mir als ob dem Westen entgangen ist dass Russland die Kontrolle über seine Einflusszonen seiner Grenzen nie aufgegeben hat.



Doch genaugenommen hat Russland die Kontrolle über Einflusszonen JENSEITS seiner Grenzen mit der Auflösung des Warschauer Pakts gemacht. Danach stand es jedem ehemaligen Mitglied frei, sich neu zu orientieren. Viele hatten da anfangs wenig Lust, sich weiter unter die Knute des Kremmels zu stellen und erst in diesem Jahrtausend hat Putin angefangen, langsam wieder mit militärischer Gewalt Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands auszuüben.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...und erst in diesem Jahrtausend hat Putin angefangen, langsam wieder mit militärischer Gewalt Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands auszuüben.



Ich würde behaupten wollen das es ehr "konnte Putin wieder mit militärischer Gewalt (umfangreicher) Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands ausüben" heißen müsste.
Schaut man sich die 1990er Jahre in Russland an war man zu der Zeit doch im Grunde auch gar nicht wirklich durch die innenpolitischen Gegebenheiten in der Lage, von ein paar überschaubareren lokalen nachbarschaftlichen Konfliktherden abgesehen (Tschetschenien, ect), außenpolitisch umfangreicher Interessen zu fixieren.

Die innpolitische Stabilisierung Russlands Ende der 1990er Jahre / unter Putin und der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung durch die relativ lange recht stabilen Rohostoffpreise für Gas und Erdöl haben dies ja eigentlich erst wieder mit ermöglicht und auch das Trauma durch den Zerfall der SU und die schwierigen 1990er Jahre in der Bevölkerung, das man sich als Nation nicht mehr international respektiert fühlte, hatte Putin die Rückendeckung dafür gegeben außenpolitisch agressiver zu sein.

Die Frage ist aber wie lange gerade letzteres halt noch in der Bevölkerung anhalten wird, da Russland wirtschaftliche Lage seit einigen Jahren jetzt auch nicht gerade die positivsten Prognossen aufweist. Nicht alleine nur wegen der Sanktionen, sondern halt auch des immer noch vergleichsweise schwachen Erdölpreises.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch genaugenommen hat Russland die Kontrolle über Einflusszonen JENSEITS seiner Grenzen mit der Auflösung des Warschauer Pakts gemacht. Danach stand es jedem ehemaligen Mitglied frei, sich neu zu orientieren. Viele hatten da anfangs wenig Lust, sich weiter unter die Knute des Kremmels zu stellen und erst in diesem Jahrtausend hat Putin angefangen, langsam wieder mit militärischer Gewalt Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands auszuüben.



Russland war für die ehem. GUS Staaten immer gewichtig, auch nach dem Zerfall als Sovietunion war es klar dass die Nationen im Puffer zwischen Ost und West Bestand haben sollen. Und so wuchsen wir ja auch alle auf, in dieser schwammigen Garantie ohne Konflikte und einem Russland das weit weg war. Dieser Status Quo funktionierte für die Russen genauso wie für uns Europäer.

Aber die Aufnahme neuer Natomitglieder beschränkt sich heute nicht mehr nur auf Ex Nationen des Warschauerpaktes sondern öffnet auch den Staaten die Tür die Teil der Sovietunion waren, und damit wird die rote Linie überschritten. Azerbaidzan, Armenien, Mongolei, Kazachstan, überall beginnt der Westen mehr oder weniger zu flirten und schafft gefährliche Hoffnungen.

Das ist Vordringen in russische Interessen und nichts anderes.


----------



## compisucher (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland hat kein materielles Interesse an der Ukraine. Gibt ja auch nicht viel da, was sie wollen.


Na ja, gerade das Donezbecken war zu Sowjetzeiten DAS Zentrum der Schwerindustrie (Kohle- und Stahlproduktion).
OK, so weit informiert, mittlerweile heruntergekommen und veraltete Produktionsanlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Norden eher unpriklende Pripiatsümpfe, im Westen/Südwesten gute Schwarzerdeackerböden.
In der gemutmaßten Denkweise Putins als Kind des Kalten Krieges dürfte für Ihn somit der Süden der Ukraine entlang des Schwarzen Meeres bis hin nach Moldawien sein.
Er hat, so munkelt man, Interesse an Transnistrien...


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, gerade das Donezbecken war zu Sowjetzeiten DAS Zentrum der Schwerindustrie (Kohle- und Stahlproduktion).
> OK, so weit informiert, mittlerweile heruntergekommen und veraltete Produktionsanlagen.
> 
> 
> ...


Fruchtbare gute Böden erstrecken sich fast über die gesamte Ukraine. Sie könnte die Kornkammer Europas sein wenn man dort investiert, aber vermutlich würde man nach unseren Model dort irgendwelche Fabriken raufhauen und fertig.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viele hatten da anfangs wenig Lust, sich weiter unter die Knute des Kremmels zu stellen und erst in diesem Jahrtausend hat Putin angefangen, langsam wieder mit militärischer Gewalt Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands auszuüben.


Die Aufstände in Kasachstan wurden scheinbar auch schon niedergeschlagen mit russischer Hilfe.
Und Russland hat klargemacht, dass sie keine Revolutionen in ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken dulden werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Aufstände in Kasachstan wurden scheinbar auch schon niedergeschlagen mit russischer Hilfe.
> Und Russland hat klargemacht, dass sie keine Revolutionen in ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken dulden werden.


Ich wäre noch ehr vorsichtig damit das da in Kasachstan eine versuchte "Revolution" nennen zu wollen, so wie beim Maidan in der Ukraine, ect.
Inzwischen kommt man in Expertenkreisen scheinbar vermehrt zu der Ansicht das die zumeist friedlichen Demonstrationen gegen die Unzufriedenheit über die jüngsten Preissteigerungen wohl evt. ehr dazu genutzt worden sein könnten um hinter den Kulisen einen blutigen Machtkampf zwischen Tokajew und Nasarbajew auszufechten:

"Schon vor längerer Zeit habe sich - von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbemerkt - ein Machtkampf zwischen Präsident Tokajew und seinem einstigen Ziehvater, dem 2019 zurückgetretenen Langzeit-Machthaber Nursultan Nasarbajew, entfacht, schreiben die Carnegie-Experten.

Offenbar habe es Leute im Land gegeben, denen nicht gefiel, dass Tokajew mächtiger geworden sei, meint der Politologe Marat Schibutow. "Was auch immer es ist, es ist ein interner Kampf", schreibt die Politologin Nargis Kassenowa während der Unruhen auf Twitter.
...
Kasachische Experten sind sich zunehmend einig, dass es neben vielen friedlichen Demonstranten offenbar auch organisierte gewalttätige Randalierer gab - insbesondere in Almaty, Kasachstans größter Stadt und ihrem wirtschaftlichen Zentrum.

Diese beiden Gruppen gelte es streng zu trennen, betont die Soziologin Diana Kudajbergenowa, die an der Universität Cambridge lehrt, auf Twitter.
...
Anwohner berichteten von Schussgeräuschen und von randalierenden Mobs, die durch die Straßen zogen. Mehrere Waffengeschäfte wurden geplündert. Im Internet kursiert ein Video von Männern, die sich Gewehre aus dem Kofferraum eines Autos schnappen.

"Ab dem 4. Januar spielten (...) im Vorfeld vorbereitete Sturmtruppen die Hauptrolle, die ohne irgendwelche Losungen auf gewaltvolle Konfrontation aus waren", schreibt der kasachische Politologe Danijar Aschimbajew.
...
Einen Protegé Nasarbajews, Ex-Geheimdienstchef Karim Massimow, ließ Tokajew festnehmen. Entlassen hat Tokajew zudem zahlreiche weitere Nasarbajew-Vertraute, die gesamte Regierung und Nasarbajew selbst - vom Posten als Chef des einflussreichen Sicherheitsrates. Den übernahm Tokajew.
...
Es ist noch zu früh, um zu beurteilen, ob es sich wirklich - wie Tokajew sagt - um einen Putschversuch handelte. Und wenn ja, wer ihn angezettelt hat. Klarer hingegen ist, dass der frühere Diplomat die Krise ganz offensichtlich für den Ausbau des eigenen Einflusses nutzt. "Das Wichtigste ist offensichtlich: Die Ära Nasarbajews ist in Kasachstan zu Ende", heißt es im Carnegie-Bericht."









						Kasachstan: Palastrevolte im Schatten der Proteste
					

Nach dem Chaos einer blutigen Protestwoche geht es in Kasachstan um die Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse. Immer klarer wird, dass die Sicherheitskräfte wohl nicht nur gegen gewöhnliche Bürger vorgingen. Der Präsident spricht von einem Putschversuch - doch stimmt das?




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wäre noch ehr vorsichtig damit das da in Kasachstan eine versuchte "Revolution" nennen zu wollen, so wie beim Maidan in der Ukraine, ect.


Nicht ich habe es so bezeichnet, sondern die Russen selber. Das hatte ich so in den Nachrichten gesehen.
Klar ist auf jeden Fall, das die Russen bereit sind, Demonstrationen und Aufstände (blutig) niederzuschlagen.
Und in Syrien haben sie sich Kriegsverbrechen schuldig gemacht. In dem sie Krankenhäuser und Schulen bombardiert haben. Es sind nicht immer nur die bösen Amerikaner. Außerdem will ich nicht wissen was in Tschetschenien usw noch abgegangen und nur nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist. Putin ist knallhart und wenn es um Macht geht versteht er keinen Spaß.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht ich habe es so bezeichnet, sondern die Russen selber. Das hatte ich so in den Nachrichten gesehen.



Keine Ahnung, hatte nur gelesen das Putin es als einen vom Ausland gesteuerten Putschversuch bezeichnet hat, nicht aber als Revolution.
Natürlich ohne irgendwelche Beweise für vorzulegen und entsprechend Blödsinn, auch weil eben Experten ehr zu einer anderen Einschätzung kommen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und in Syrien haben sie sich Kriegsverbrechen schuldig gemacht. In dem sie Krankenhäuser und Schulen bombardiert haben. Es sind nicht immer nur die bösen Amerikaner



Du solltest dich davon frei machen das dies irgendwas wäre das Autokratien auszeichnen würde.
Das ist schlicht das unschöne Gesicht jeglicher Machtpolitik, auch in Demokratien, oder eben Autokratien, sobald es um irgendwas geht das als "wichtig" angesehen wird.

Auch die USA / England / Frankreich, ect. haben die letzten Jahrzehnte genug (Kriegs)verbrechen begangen, sei es sinnfreie Flächenbombadierungen während des Zweiten Weltkriegs auf Wohngebiete in Großstädten, die Masaker an ganzen Dörfern während des Vietnamkrieges, von denen man wusste, oder das man die Taliban gegen die SU unterstützt hat, von denen man ebenso genau wusste wenn man da unterstützt, oder Drohnenangriffe auf irgendwelche Hochzeitsgesellschaften und Bauern, die man sie für Terroristen hielt, usw. usf.

Das man da die letzten 30 Jahre nicht im größeren Umfang auffällig wurde liegt schlicht daran das nahezu alle Gegner (Irak, Afghanistan, usw) keinen nennenswerten Widerstand leisten konnten.

Grundsätzlich aber ist man sich im Westen vor solchen Aktionen genauso wenig zu schade wie es bei Russland der Fall ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich aber ist man sich im Westen vor solchen Aktionen grundsätzlich genauso wenig zu schade wie es bei Russland der Fall ist.


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber mir kam es vor, dass das USA Bashing in den letzte zwei Jahrzehnten deutlich stärker war im Internet, als Kritik gegen autokratische Systeme aus dem Osten. Da waren viele die großen Putin Versteher und Russland Freunde. Und was China so veranstaltet ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Oder der "Raketenmann" aus Nordkorea.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten wollen das es ehr "konnte Putin wieder mit militärischer Gewalt (umfangreicher) Macht jenseits der Grenzen Russlands ausüben" heißen müsste.



Warum diese Ansprüche nicht länger geltend gemacht wurden, sei dahingestellt, aber Fakt ist das u.a. die Ukraine nicht länger Sklave Russlands war, sondern sich selbst orientieren konnte. Und durfte - zugestanden auch von Russland (siehe u.a. NATO-Russland-Grundakte). Und das auch gemacht hat.

Diesen Schritt zurückdrehen ist nichts weiter als eine Eroberung - so wie einige Deutsche nie den Anspruch auf Böhmen oder das Elsass aufgegeben haben.




compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, gerade das Donezbecken war zu Sowjetzeiten DAS Zentrum der Schwerindustrie (Kohle- und Stahlproduktion).
> OK, so weit informiert, mittlerweile heruntergekommen und veraltete Produktionsanlagen.



Nicht nur heruntergekommen, sondern auch redundant. Und selbst wenn es moderne Produktionsanlagen wären: Was bliebe davon nach einem Krieg übrig? Nichts, was man nicht viel billiger friedlich im eigenen Land aufbauen könnte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wäre noch ehr vorsichtig damit das da in Kasachstan eine versuchte "Revolution" nennen zu wollen, so wie beim Maidan in der Ukraine, ect.
> Inzwischen kommt man in Expertenkreisen scheinbar vermehrt zu der Ansicht das die zumeist friedlichen Demonstrationen gegen die Unzufriedenheit über die jüngsten Preissteigerungen wohl evt. ehr dazu genutzt worden sein könnten um hinter den Kulisen einen blutigen Machtkampf zwischen Tokajew und Nasarbajew auszufechten
> ...
> Es ist noch zu früh, um zu beurteilen, ob es sich wirklich - wie Tokajew sagt - um einen Putschversuch handelte. Und wenn ja, wer ihn angezettelt hat.



Es wurde definitiv für politische Säuberungsaktionen genutzt und es gab definitiv Versuche eines Putsches. Aber hinter letzteren stand ebenso definitiv kein fähiger Organisator, sondern wohl eher ein paar verzweifelte Radikale oder kleinpolitische Kräfte, die die vermeintliche Gunst der Stunde nutzen wollten und ein Missbrauch der Proteste sagt ja nichts über deren Ursprünge aus. Die Zahl und Breite der Menschen auf der Straße spricht für eine allgemein Unzufriedenheit und die Anforderung russischer Truppen ist ebenso eine Reaktion darauf, wie die Bewilligung eben dieser. Bei dieser Geste geht es allein darum, Macht über ein Freiheit von Autokraten vorderndes Volk zu demonstrieren. Genau wie bei diversen Maßnahmen in Russland oder eben in der Ukraine.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Aufstände in Kasachstan wurden scheinbar auch schon niedergeschlagen mit russischer Hilfe.
> Und Russland hat klargemacht, dass sie keine Revolutionen in ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken dulden werden.


Das hätte wohl auch China als direkter Nachbar Kasachstans nicht geduldet.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Nun China hat aber weniger wirklich Verbündete.

Aber schon peinlich wenn sich Kasachstan nicht auf eigene Kräfte verlassen kann um die Situation zu regeln.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber mir kam es vor, dass das USA Bashing in den letzte zwei Jahrzehnten deutlich stärker war im Internet, als Kritik gegen autokratische Systeme aus dem Osten.


Naja. Da war die völkerrechtswidrige Invasion im Irak 2003, der Bürgerkrieg und die dadurch mögliche spätere "Geburt" von ISIS.

Oder
Ich erinnere nur an: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Service-Members’_Protection_Act.
Oder der Schwachsinn mit dem Raketenabwehrschild in Osteuropa ("gegen den Iran").

Ich werde die Handlungen Russlands nicht gutheißen, aber die USA haben sich auch einiges geleistet,
in den letzten 20 Jahren und sind meiner Meinung nach auch kein 100% brauchbarer Verbündeter mehr.

Mir wäre es inzwischen lieber, "die Europäer" kämen endlich aus ihrer gebückten Haltung heraus 
und nehmen die Dinge hier selbst in die Hand, anstatt weiter hinzuhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Mir wäre es inzwischen lieber, "die Europäer" kämen endlich aus ihrer gebückten Haltung heraus
> und nehmen die Dinge hier selbst in die Hand, anstatt weiter hinzuhalten.


Das wird leider nicht so bald passieren, weil das nur dann ginge wenn man langfristig eine Gesamt EU-Armee aufbaut und eine gemeinsame Außenpolitik betreibt.
Dazu müssten alle EU-Mitglieder aber erstmal an den Punkt kommen in den Bereichen Außenpolitik, Wirtschaftspolitik und Verteidigungspolitik ihre Kompetenzen nach Brüssel zu verlagern und dazu ist am Ende keiner gewillt.
Weil in der EU halt leider auch immer noch in letzter Konsequenz gillt, Rousinen picken vor Verantwortung und Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht so bald passieren, weil das nur dann ginge wenn man langfristig eine Gesamt EU-Armee aufbaut und eine gemeinsame Außenpolitik betreibt.


Es wäre hilfreich, aber auch nicht notwendig.
Ich sehe das Problem auch darin, dass es anders als in der NATO nicht den großen Player im Bündnis gibt
der alle anderen hinter sich versammeln kann. Würden wir unsere Streitkräfte mit denen der Franzosen zusammenlegen könnten wir so einen Player innerhalb der EU haben. Leider nichts was absehbar ist.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

> Mehrere Websites der ukrainischen Regierung sind in der Nacht zum Freitag Ziel von Hackerangriffen geworden. Das Bildungs- und Forschungsministerium in Kiew teilte auf seiner Facebook-Seite mit, die Website des Ministeriums sei nach der »umfassenden« Attacke vorübergehend abgeschaltet.
> 
> Auch der Internetauftritt des Außenministeriums konnte nicht aufgerufen werden und zeigte auch am Freitagmorgen noch eine Fehlermeldung an. Die Webseiten des Katastrophenschutzministeriums und des Kabinetts waren ebenfalls nicht erreichbar.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Ukraine meldet Hackerangriff auf Regierungsseiten

Es wird noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gegossen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2022)

Seien wir mal froh,
das die meisten Länder in Osteuropa der NATO beigetreten sind,
ansonsten würde der Iwan jetzt an der Oder lauern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber mir kam es vor, dass das USA Bashing in den letzte zwei Jahrzehnten deutlich stärker war im Internet, als Kritik gegen autokratische Systeme aus dem Osten. Da waren viele die großen Putin Versteher und Russland Freunde. Und was China so veranstaltet ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Oder der "Raketenmann" aus Nordkorea.



Das hängt wohl davon ab, in welchen Ecken des Internets man sich rumtreibt. Bei den Leserkommentaren auf Spiegel Online beispielsweise gilt gleich jeder als bezahlter Troll aus St. Petersburg, der nicht unter dem Schlachtruf "Annalena lo vult!" zum Menschenrechtskreuzzug auffordert. Grob überspitzt formuliert


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl davon ab, in welchen Ecken des Internets man sich rumtreibt. Bei den Leserkommentaren auf Spiegel Online beispielsweise gilt gleich jeder als bezahlter Troll aus St. Petersburg, der nicht unter dem Schlachtruf "Annalena lo vult!" zum Menschenrechtskreuzzug auffordert. Grob überspitzt formuliert


Das habe ich auch schon teilweise hier im Forum erlebt.
Und größeres Verständnis (für), bzw Verharmlosungen von linksextremen Straftaten.
Aber seit ein paar Monaten hat sich das normalisiert.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Damit hat der liebe Onkel Putin wohl nicht gerchnet, nach seinen Maximalforerungen an die NATO, auf Russland "Rücksicht" zu nehmen, im Poker ein klassischer"All In", kommt jetzt ein "Call", an seiner Nordflanke, mit dem er wohl nicht gerechnet haben dürfte.








						Finnland und Schweden demonstrieren Nähe zur Nato
					

Die beiden Länder waren nie Nato-Mitglieder. Angesichts Russlands zunehmender Aggression fragen nun manche, ob das so bleiben soll.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Schweden und Finnland haben in deutlichen Worten ihre Meinung zu Putins Forderungen ausgedrückt, die die "Souveränität" beider Staaten und ihre Sicherheitsarchitektur betrifft, Schweden kündigt an seine an sich schon gute Zusammenarnbeit mit der Nato, jetzt noch stärker zu intensivieren und in beiden Staaten ist eine rege und intensive Debatte ausgebrochen, jetzt der Nato beizutreten.
Was der Kalte Krieg nicht geschafft hat, schafft halt Putins "Hau drauf" Politik.

Bei der hier im Thread teilweise geforderten "Rücksichtnahme" auf russusche Interessen oder sich in Russlands Lage zu versetzen, kommt halt hier sehr offensichtlich die Kehrseite dieser Medaillie zum vorscheinen, nämlich die ureigensten Sicherheitsinteressen andere Staaten, die sich von Russland mehr oder weniger bedroht fühlen.

Dieser "Call" im Norden dürfte im Kreml ganz schön eingeschlagen sein und zeigt halt auch, dass nicht wenige Staaten nicht den Bückling vor dem Kreml machen wollen und die Nato kann wohl kaum Schweden und Finnland die Mitgliedschaft verweigern, ohne sich vor der Weltöffentlichkeit bloß zu stellen. Das dürfte Onkel Putin zu knabbern geben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Die Russen führen ja auch häufiger Manöver an der Grenze von Finnland durch.
Die fühlen sich da schon lange bedroht.
Russland braucht sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die beiden Länder der Nato beitreten wollen.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was der Kalte Krieg nicht geschafft hat, schafft halt Putins "Hau drauf" Politik.


Was bei Finnland aufgrund der vertraglichen Verpflichtungen damals gegenüber der Sowjetunion auch schwerlich möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was bei Finnland aufgrund der vertraglichen Verpflichtungen damals gegenüber der Sowjetunion auch schwerlich möglich gewesen wäre.


Sorry das kann ich im "Wortlaut" so nicht erkennen!
Da es sich wohl ausschließlich um diesen Vertrag handelt:








						Finnisch-Sowjetischer Vertrag von 1948 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




wurde dieser mehrfach verlängert, insoweit hätte nach meinem juristischen Verständnis, Finnland diesen Vertrag auch auslaufen lassen können (wenn es z.B. zu stark unter Druck gesetzt worden wäre). In der Laufzeit (Zeitspanne) hast du natürlich recht, aber der Vertrag verlängerte sich ja nicht von selbst.

NAch dem Zerfall der UdSSR rückte aber Finnland sofort Richtung Westen, einerseits in die EU und zum anderen ins Partnerprogramm der Nato, für Nichtmitgliedssstaaten.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> NAch dem Zerfall der UdSSR rückte aber Finnland sofort Richtung Westen, einam in die EU und zu anderen ins Partnerprogramm der Nato, für Nichtmitgliedssstaaten.


Wenn man eine Großmacht als direkten Nachbarn hat, lässt man nicht einfach mal etwas auslaufen. Das es erst 1992 durch einen Nachfolgevertrag ersetzt wurde, spricht da dafür. Denn Russland als Nachfolgestaat der Sowjetunion war zu dem Zeitpunkt viel zu schwach und mit sich selbst beschäftigt, als gegenüber Finnland die Muskeln spielen zu lassen.
Und man kann an der Stelle auch davon ausgehen, dass selbst Kanada etwas vergleichbares von den USA aufgebrummt worden wäre, wenn sie nicht freiwillig bei NATO, NORAD und Co mitgemischt hätten.  
Das ist das Problem und der Preis, wenn man eine Großmacht als direkten Nachbarn hat, die verhindern will, dass ein Anreinerstaat zum Aufmarschgebiet einer anderen Großmacht wird bzw. dass diese dort ungestört durchgurken kann.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich aber ist man sich im Westen vor solchen Aktionen genauso wenig zu schade wie es bei Russland der Fall ist.


Man erinnere sich z.B. daran: BND agierte in syrischem Folterknast (nd-aktuell.de)


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei der hier im Thread teilweise geforderten "Rücksichtnahme" auf russusche Interessen oder sich in Russlands Lage zu versetzen, kommt halt hier sehr offensichtlich die Kehrseite dieser Medaillie zum vorscheinen, nämlich die ureigensten Sicherheitsinteressen andere Staaten, die sich von Russland mehr oder weniger bedroht fühlen.


Das Problem ist im Zweifel halt, dass Russland Atomwaffen hat und immer die Gefahr besteht, dass es am Ende eskaliert. Ohne diesen Faktor könnte man Russland militärisch deutlich stärker die Pistole auf die Brust setzen, aber durch Atomwaffen haben solche Schurkenstaaten halt eine Rückversicherung.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Großmacht als direkten Nachbarn hat, lässt man nicht einfach mal etwas auslaufen. Das es erst 1992 durch einen Nachfolgevertrag ersetzt wurde, spricht da dafür.


Ähm, Findland trat 1994 dem Nato Partnerprogram bei und 1995 der EU, sieht für mich so aus, als wenn die Finnen nach dem Zerfall der UdSSR einen wirklichen/wahren Sprint hingelegt haben, um sich eine andere Sicherheitsstruktur zu geben, als ausschließlich auf die Kooparation mit ihrem unberechenbaren großen Nachbarn im Osten angewiesen zu sein!
Das zeigt eingentlich eher, dass es die Finnen gar nicht erwarten konnten, sich aus der "Umarmung" Moskaus zu befreien, sobald sie eine für sie einigermaßen reale Möglichkeit dazu sahen.
Ich kann in Kanada beileibe nicht das gleiche Verhalten beobachten, das die Kanadier ganz wild darauf sind, sich vor den USA in Sicherheit zu bringen, insoweit hinkt der Vergleich ziemlich massiv.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist im Zweifel halt, dass Russland Atomwaffen hat und immer die Gefahr besteht, dass es am Ende eskaliert. Ohne diesen Faktor könnte man Russland militärisch deutlich stärker die Pistole auf die Brust setzen, aber durch Atomwaffen haben solche *Schurkenstaaten *halt eine Rückversicherung.


Auch wenn man das immer gerne ausblenden möchte, aber am Ende ist Russland außenpolitisch, auch unter Putin, nach wie vor nicht mehr "Schurkenstaat" als auch die USA (wie z.B. unter Bush Junior), China, Frankreich, England, oder das Deutsche Reich (vor Hitler) auch, oder in den Vergangenheit / vergangenen Jahrzehnten.

Und Atomwaffen sollte halt, außer evt. für den absoluten Fall der Fälle (z.B. zur letztmöglichen Zerstörung von Weltraumobjekten, die die Erde bedrohen) unter Kontrolle einer Institution wie der UN (so sie funktionieren würde), kein Einzelstaat besitzen, da ist es völlig egal ob dieser "Schurkenstaat" Frankreich, Russland, USA, China, Pakistan, Nordkorea, oder sonst einen Namen hat.

Im Zweifel erinnern sie schließlich alle gerne daran das man sie hat, sofern es in die eigenen Interessen passt, oder man sie halt "bedroht" sieht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das zeigt eingentlich eher, dass es die Finnen gar nicht erwarten konnten, sich aus der "Umarmung" Moskaus zu befreien, sobald sie eine für sie einigermaßen reale Möglichkeit dazu sahen.


Finnland, Lettland, Estland und Litauen haben auch keine so besonders "innige" Vergangenheit mit der SU (Winterkrieg mit Finnland 1939, Anektion der baltischen Staaten durch die SU 1940) und ja schon zwischen 1941 und 1945 dadurch ja selbst die Nazis als kleineres Übel angesehen als die Sovjets.
Natürlich hat man da dann nach 1990 sich die erst beste sich bietende Gelegenheit ergriffen um sich nach der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit für die Zukunft in irgend einer Form abzusichern, wobei der Preis dafür egal war und man in der Art wie man es gemacht hat sicherlich auch nicht bestreiten kann das man damit auch künftige evt. etwas bessere Beziehungen zu Russland abgerissen hat.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann in Kanada beileibe nicht das gleiche Verhalten beobachten, das die Kanadier ganz wild darauf sind, sich vor den USA in Sicherheit zu bringen, insoweit hinkt der Vergleich ziemlich massiv.



Kanada und die USA haben halt keine so vorbelastete Geschichte, aber du darfst gerne mal jede Wette darauf eingehen das würde Kanada zu einer Sicherheitsbelastung für die USA werden, die Methoden und der Ton der USA gegenüber Kanada sich drastisch ändern würde.
Da hat man ja schon bei einem winzigen Zwerg wie Kuba sehr verschnupft reagiert, als dieses während des Kalten Krieges (durch die USA dort geförderten Bedinungen) kommunistisch wurden und plötzlich D.C. und die Ostküste selbst für Kurzstreckenraketen und Bomber nur noch wenige Minuten entfernt lagen.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm,


Ähm. 1992: https://www.nytimes.com/1992/01/21/world/shadow-of-the-russian-bear-is-lifted-from-finland.html



> Ich kann in Kanada beileibe nicht das gleiche Verhalten beobachten, das die Kanadier ganz wild darauf sind, sich vor den USA in Sicherheit zu bringen, insoweit hinkt der Vergleich ziemlich massiv.


Das Verhältnis zwischen den USA und Kanada mag schon aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit des politischen und wirtschaftlichen Systems ein etwas anderes sein. Es ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass sobald man eine handlungsfähige atomare Großmacht als direkten Nachbarn hat, man das Ziel von ganz großen Damentennis wird.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das immer gerne ausblenden möchte, aber am Ende ist Russland außenpolitisch, auch unter Putin, nach wie vor nicht mehr "Schurkenstaat" als auch die USA (wie z.B. unter Bush Junior), China, Frankreich, England, oder das Deutsche Reich (vor Hitler) auch, oder in den Vergangenheit / vergangenen Jahrzehnten.


Wann haben die USA zuletzt fremdes Staatsgebiet annektiert, die Opposition im eigenen Land massenhaft in Gefangenenlager gesteckt etc?


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hat man ja schon bei einem winzigen Zwerg wie Kuba sehr verschnupft reagiert, als dieses während des Kalten Krieges (durch die USA dort geförderten Bedinungen) kommunistisch wurden und plötzlich D.C. und die Ostküste selbst für Kurzstreckenraketen und Bomber nur noch wenige Minuten entfernt lagen.


Schon wieder ein Vergleich der hinkt. Oder waren in Kanada Atomraketen gegen die USA stationiert?


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> die Opposition im eigenen Land massenhaft in Gefangenenlager gesteckt etc?


Die USA sind auch weiterhin das Land mit den meisten Gefangenen. Die Mehrheit der Gefangenen sind Schwarze, Minderheiten und sozial Benachteiligte.




__





						Gefängnisnation USA
					

Die USA erleben eine Krise der Masseninhaftierung: In den Vereinigten Staaten sitzen so viele Menschen im Gefängnis wie in keinem anderen Land. Wie kommt das? Erklärungsansätze, die sich allein auf die Kriminalitätsrate oder die Jahrhunderte der Sk




					www.bpb.de


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann haben die USA zuletzt fremdes Staatsgebiet annektiert...


2003 mit dem Irak.
Gut zugegeben man hat nicht das gesamte Staatsgebiet einbehalten, aber die Ölfelder hat man damit quasi anektiert, welche ja auch das eigentliche Ziel von Bush Junior waren. Die gingen danach unter die Kontrolle von US-Firmen und ob da dann zusätzlich noch in Bagdad eine relativ "us-freundliche" Regierung sitzt, oder man hätte einen Regierungsbeamten aus den USA hingekart, macht auch keinen so gewaltigen Unterschied mehr, außer das letzteres noch mehr Unmut in der lokalen Bevölkerung produziert, als eine nur in den eigenen Interessen von außen gelenkte lokale Regierung.



Sparanus schrieb:


> die Opposition im eigenen Land massenhaft in Gefangenenlager gesteckt etc?


Politische Oposition im großen Stil, während der McCarthy Era, also etwa zwischen 1947 und 1956.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die USA sind auch weiterhin das Land mit den meisten Gefangenen. Die Mehrheit der Gefangenen sind Schwarze, Minderheiten und sozial Benachteiligte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du willst uns jetzt hier wirklich ver arschen oder?
Also ich stelle gar nicht die masive Kritik am Vollzugssystem der USA in Frage, aber du willst hier allen Ernstes behaupten, dass du nach offiziellen Zahlen von Russland und China (Uiguren) gehst. Von Nord Korea reden wir mal gar nicht.
Ganz ehrlich mit diesem Post hast du dich völlig disqualifiziert!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> 2003 mit dem Irak.
> Gut zugegeben man hat nicht das gesamte Staatsgebiet einbehalten, aber die Ölfelder hat man damit quasi anektiert, welche ja auch das eigentliche Ziel von Bush Junior waren. Die gingen danach unter die Kontrolle von US-Firmen und ob da dann zusätzlich noch in Bagdad eine relativ "us-freundliche" Regierung sitzt, oder man hätte einen Regierungsbeamten aus den USA hingekart, macht auch keinen so gewaltigen Unterschied mehr, außer das letzteres noch mehr Unmut in der lokalen Bevölkerung produziert, als eine nur gelenkte lokale Regierung.
> 
> 
> Im großen Stil, während der McCarthy Era, also etwa zwischen 1947 und 1956.


Ich kann solche Lügen und wirklich post faktischen Behauptungen einfach nicht mehr fassen, dass ist nun echt USA Bashing und Anti USA Prpaganda at it''s best. Unfassbar!


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst uns jetzt hier wirklich ver arschen oder?


Fängst du wieder an den Ekel Alfred zu geben?








						Länder mit den meisten Gefangenen 2022 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt die Länder mit den meisten Insassen in staatlichen Gefängnissen (Stand: Juni 2022).




					de.statista.com
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die gingen danach unter die Kontrolle von US-Firmen


Das stimmt so nicht.








						China Is Reaping Biggest Benefits of Iraq Oil Boom (Published 2013)
					

Since the toppling of Saddam Hussein, Chinese state-owned companies have poured workers and billions of dollars into Iraq to secure a steady supply of energy for China.




					www.nytimes.com
				











						China reaps benefits of Iraq war
					

Perspiration staining their orange jumpsuits, the Chinese engineers and laborers form Al-Waha Oil Co. work alongside their Iraqi counterparts under a sweltering sun.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Fängst du wieder an den Ekel Alfred zu geben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und weiter, du kannst ja meinetwegen so völlig naiv sein, irgendwelchen offizielen Zahlen aus gewissen Ländern trauen, für mich ist das kein Diskussionspunkt, denn wenn man seriöse Presse ließt, weiss man es besser.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann solche Lügen und wirklich post faktischen Behauptungen einfach nicht mehr fassen, dass ist nun echt USA Bashing und Anti USA Prpaganda at it''s best. Unfassbar!


Dafür zitiere ich mich mal selber (eine Seite vorher noch gepostet):



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber mir kam es vor, dass das USA Bashing in den letzte zwei Jahrzehnten deutlich stärker war im Internet, als Kritik gegen autokratische Systeme aus dem Osten. Da waren viele die großen Putin Versteher und Russland Freunde. Und was China so veranstaltet ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Oder der "Raketenmann" aus Nordkorea.



Hier wird wieder versucht von Russland abzulenken um auf die achso bösen USA draufzuhauen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die USA sind auch weiterhin das Land mit den meisten Gefangenen. Die Mehrheit der Gefangenen sind Schwarze, Minderheiten und sozial Benachteiligte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem der USA ist, dass Minderheiten in die Kriminalität getrieben werden, das ist *********************, aber
etwas ganz anderes als die gezielte Verfolgung politischer Gegner.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> 2003 mit dem Irak.


Den Irak annektiert zu nennen ist ein starkes Stück, auch das mit dem Öl vertritt niemand ernsthaft.
Der Kriegsgrund war Großmachtsgetue gegen ein Regime das eine Menge Dreck am stecken hatte
damit man es moralisch rechtfertigen konnte.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Politische Oposition im großen Stil, während der McCarthy Era, also etwa zwischen 1947 und 1956.


Da hab ich auch nur gefunden, dass Internierungslage rechtlich möglich waren (schlimm genug) aber nichts von einem Betrieb. Du könntest jetzt natürlich die Internierung von Japanern und Menschen mit japanischen Migrationshintergrund im zweiten Weltkrieg nennen, das ist auch schlimm genug, aber keine Internierung politischer Gegner.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inzwischen ist es nicht mehr so, bzw. änderte sich durch das fracking bereits wenige Jahre (bis etwa 2007 / 2008) nach dem Irakkrieg.
Chinas Investitionen im Irak gingen, meine ich mich zu erinnern (2006 /2007) auch erst irgendwann in der Zeit so richtig los.

Jedenfalls wurde 1985 in den USA der Peak bei der Ölförderung im eigenen Land erreicht und bis 2003 sind die Förderquoten um fast 50% gesunken, das spiegelte sich auch in den drastisch steigenden Kraftstoffpreisen zu jener Zeit in den USA wieder und die damals durch die OPEC-Staaten zusätzlich begrenzte Förderquote machte durchaus wieder mal deutlich wie abhängig die USA ohne eine halbwegs den "gröbsten Bedarf" deckende eigene Ölförderung, oder einen gesichterten Zugang waren.





__





						U.S. Field Production of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels per Day)
					





					www.eia.gov
				




Zu meinen das für Bush da also nicht die Ölvorkommen ebenso attraktiv waren ist in meinen Augen auch etwas abwägig.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> und die damals durch die OPEC-Staaten zusätzlich begrenzte Förderquote machte durchaus wieder mal deutlich wie abhängig die USA ohne eine halbwegs den "gröbsten Bedarf" deckende eigene Ölförderung, oder einen gesichterten Zugang waren.


Und dann hätten die USA durch ein Land das 1/3 der eigenen Förderquote hat viel gewinnen können obwohl die Gefahr bestand, dass die OPEC wieder stunk macht weil die USA sich im nahen Osten eingemischt haben?

Wie gesagt, das ist eine Minderheitsmeinung


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann hätten die USA durch ein Land das 1/3 der eigenen Förderquote hat viel gewinnen können obwohl die Gefahr bestand, dass die OPEC wieder stunk macht weil die USA sich im nahen Osten eingemischt haben?
> 
> Wie gesagt, das ist eine Minderheitsmeinung


Es ist einfach die Quintessenz von einigen Büchern, die von 2005 bis 2007 erschienen und alle möglichen Behauptungen auf Spekulationsbasis aufstellten, gerade auch in die Zukunft unter Einbeziehung Afghanistans.
Absolut nichts davon ist eingetreten, gar nichts, es fusst auf reiner Spekulation und keinen Fakten und ist schon lange faktisch widerlegt. Man kann das mittlerweile nicht mal mehr als Mindermeinung bezeichnen, weil jeglicher Beleg fehlte und fehlt.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem der USA ist, dass Minderheiten in die Kriminalität getrieben werden, das ist *********************, aber
> etwas ganz anderes als die gezielte Verfolgung politischer Gegner.


Ein systemimmanenter Rassismus ist für mich nicht sonderlich viel anders, wie die Verfolgung politischer Gegner.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wann haben die USA zuletzt fremdes Staatsgebiet annektiert


Bei Guantanemo hat man den Eindruck, dass sie es annektiert haben. Man weigert sich ja weiterhin es an Kuba zurückzugeben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann das mittlerweile nicht mal mehr als Mindermeinung bezeichnen, weil jeglicher Beleg fehlte und fehlt.


Das Öl eine Rolle spielt kann man nun auch nicht bestreiten, aber als Hauptgrund? Das gibt die Lage einfach nicht her.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ein systemimmanenter Rassismus ist für mich nicht sonderlich viel anders, wie die Verfolgung politischer Gegner.


Okay Poulton macht sich seine eigenen Definitionen.
Wir wissen ja was passiert ist als ein Schwarzer gegen einen Weißen angetreten ist. Der Schwarze wurde verhaftet und mit seinen Anhängern eingesperrt. 
Ach ne er wurde gleich 2 mal zum Präsidenten gewählt.


Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Guantanemo hat man den Eindruck, dass sie es annektiert haben. Man weigert sich ja weiterhin es an Kuba zurückzugeben.


Man erfüllt den Vertrag den man mit den Kubanern geschlossen hat. Mit einer vollkommen demokratisch gewählten Regierung wurde dieser Vertrag sogar entfristet. (Ja das gab es in Kuba zwischen den ganzen Diktaturen auch mal)


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Öl eine Rolle spielt kann man nun auch nicht bestreiten, aber als Hauptgrund? Das gibt die Lage einfach nicht her.


Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht, aber was ich bestreite ist die "faktische Annektion" von Ölgebieten durch die USA oder US Firmen und keine einzige der vielen spekulativen Pipelines die angedichtet wurden, wurde jemals geplant oder begonnen zu bauen.
Genauso der Hinweis auf eine US "freundliche" Regierung, das war eigentlich der "größte Fehler" der USA (oder Fehleinschätzung), denn jeder halbwegs "Begabte" konnte sich an zwei Fingern ausrechnen, das die eigentliche schiitische Mehrheit, die jahrelang/jahrzehntelang von Sadams sunitischer Minderheit unterdrückt wurde, freie Wahlen gewinnen würde. Das argumentativ gegen die USA als dubios hinzustellen ist mehr als völlig lächerlich.
Das war so sonnenklar, wie das Amen in der Kirche, genauso dass es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, dann erstmal "Rache" an den jahrzehntelangen Unterdrückern gibt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Guantanemo hat man den Eindruck, dass sie es annektiert haben. Man weigert sich ja weiterhin es an Kuba zurückzugeben.


Gibt es da nicht ein Pachtvertrag, der über 99 Jahre läuft, oder so?
Hatte dazu mal eine doku gesehen.
Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich das Lager schon lange geschlossen, aber bei den Republikanern ist das ja sehr beliebt, die blocken da alles.


----------



## Poulton (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man erfüllt den Vertrag den man mit den Kubanern geschlossen hat. Mit einer vollkommen demokratisch gewählten Regierung wurde dieser Vertrag sogar entfristet. (Ja das gab es in Kuba zwischen den ganzen Diktaturen auch mal)


Ein Paradebeispiel von Demokratie nach Kolonialherrenart.
Das ganze geschah vor dem Hintergrund der Monroe-Doktrin, Besetzung Kubas und Platt Amendment. Mit letzteren hat man sich großzügige Interventionsrechte in sämtliche Angelegenheiten Kubas in die damalige kubanische Verfassung schreiben lassen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay Poulton macht sich seine eigenen Definitionen.


Das Thema Rassismus war halt nicht Bestandteil deines Notabiturs.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ganze geschah vor dem Hintergrund der Monroe-Doktrin, Besetzung Kubas und Platt Amendment. Mit letzteren hat man sich großzügige Interventionsrechte in sämtliche Angelegenheiten Kubas in die damalige kubanische Verfassung schreiben lassen.


Nein, die Entfristung eben nicht. Das war danach.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das Thema Rassismus war halt nicht Bestandteil deines Notabiturs.


Ach Pulli ich weiß ganz genau was man euch im Osten in der Schule nicht erzählt hat.
Dein Vergleich von Rassismus und der gezielten Verfolgung einzelner politischer Gegner ist himmelschreiender Unsinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Guantanemo hat man den Eindruck, dass sie es annektiert haben. Man weigert sich ja weiterhin es an Kuba zurückzugeben.



Guantanmo haben sie gemietet. Damit ist es übrigens ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wie groß die Gefahr für eine Großmacht ist, eine Militärbasis in einem Nachbarzwergstaat aufgrund politisch feindseliger Unschwünge zu verlieren. Wenn man da nicht sofort mit grünen Männchen einmarschiert, dann könnte es doch direkt 2 äh 5 10 äh 20 äh 30 äh 40 äh 50 äh 80 äh  100 Jahre später passieren, dass man seinen einzigen denkbaren Hafenstandort am Schwarzen karibischen Meer verliert neu pachten muss.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Thema Rassismus war halt nicht Bestandteil deines Notabiturs.


Ganz ehrlich bei so etwas flippe ich wirklich aus!
Du hast glaube ich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, was im westlichen Teil Deutschlands im Abitur und insbesondere über Rassismus gelehrt wurde.
Und bevor ich solche Sprüche als "Ostler" ablasse, würde ich sehr schleunigst vor der eigenen Haustür kehren, denn der Umgang mit "euren" sozialistischen Mitbürgern, aus diversen Bruderstaaten, war einmal grenzwertig zur Arbeitssklaverei (ich spitze mal zu, wie du das ja gerne gegenüber anderen Staaten auch machst) und eure "Geheime Staatspolizei des Inneren" hat so ziemlich alles unternommen, das es keine Kontakte zwischen der nativen deutschen Bevölkerung und den bei euch arbeitenden  nicht europäischen sozialistischen Mitbürgern aus Brudersstaaten gab.
Wenn es doch passierte und sogar mit neunmonatigen Folgen, wurden die schleunigst in ihr Heimatland abgeschoben, denn so etwas wollte man absolut nicht, fragt sich dann nur aus welchen Gründen, vielleicht rassistischen?


----------



## Poulton (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Pulli ich weiß ganz genau was man euch im Osten in der Schule nicht erzählt hat.


Erzähl mir mehr. Mein Abschluss war 2003.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich bei so etwas flippe ich wirklich aus!


Die Frage ist: Wann flippst du mal nicht aus?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wann flippst du mal nicht aus?


Vermutlich müssten dazu Uranus, Mars und Venus erstmal in einer Linie stehen, damit so etwas eintretten kann (was keine Unterstellung bzgl. des Glaubens von Don an esotherische Lehren sein soll, sondern nur aussagen soll das es dazu schon "übernatürlicher Kräfte" bedürfte).


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mehr. Mein Abschluss war 2003.


Ich nahm an du wärst Ü50


----------



## Poulton (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nahm an du wärst Ü50


So jung und schon so vergesslich was mein Alter betrifft?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich nahm an du wärst Ü50


Ich dachte ja eigentlich auch ich hätte Poulton bereits in der Vergangenheit in Werken von Loriot gesehen...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZKtqz4fzDQ:36

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> So jung und schon so vergesslich was mein Alter betrifft?


Schreibs ins Profil wenn es dir so wichtig ist


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2022)

Die Ukrainer sollten sich langsam darauf vorbereiten im Untergrund zu kämpfen...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2022)

Hat da wieder jemand ein Land befreit und Demokratie verbreitet und pocht nun auf dessen "Souveränität"?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SBo0akeDMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Januar 2022)

Der Fake ist ist vorbei.





__





						Ukraine/Selenskyj: Risiken eines Angriffs sind nicht größer geworden
					

KIEW (dpa-AFX) - Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat sich zurückhaltend zu der Gefahr eines Einmarsches Russlands in sein Land geäuß...




					www.boerse-online.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Fake ist ist vorbei.


Ja klar. Und der russische Truppenaufmarsch ist auch alles nur Fake.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja klar. Und der russische Truppenaufmarsch ist auch alles nur Fake.


Richtig, die sind Fake, purer Hokuspokus. Die russischen Militärübungen finden überall statt, aber die Lügenbolde picken sich nur jene in der nähe zur Ukraine heraus, um Angst zu schüren. Hier steht z.B. wo überall in Weißrussland die Übungen stattfinden werden:








						Russian forces arrive in Belarus for joint military drills
					

MOSCOW  -Russian military forces and hardware began arriving in ex-Soviet




					www.euronews.com
				




Es ist auch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie es irgendwelche Leute im Internet besser wissen als jene, die sich damit beruflich beschäftigen. Warum sollte Selenskyj lügen?


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum sollte Selenskyj lügen?


Vielleicht hat er Angst bekommen das die Russen den Gashahn zudrehen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2022)

@Verruckt-Birdman :
Es ist aus meiner Perspektive dann schon noch ein Unterschied, ob man die übliche Manöverstärken, sprich 10.000 bis 50.000  Mann (aller Waffengattungen) oder alleine Bodentruppen mit irgendwas zw. 150.000 bis 200.000 Mann an der Grenze zu einem Land, mit denen man "im Clinch" liegt zusammenzieht.
Der finanzielle und logistische Aufwand dafür ist enorm und ohne tieferen Sinn und Zweck kaum über Wochen aufrecht erhaltbar.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er Angst bekommen das die Russen den Gashahn zudrehen.


Im Gegensatz zu dir weiß er, daß diese Wintermanöver jedes Jahr stattfinden.




compisucher schrieb:


> @Verruckt-Birdman :
> Es ist aus meiner Perspektive dann schon noch ein Unterschied, ob man die übliche Manöverstärken, sprich 10.000 bis 50.000  Mann (aller Waffengattungen) oder alleine Bodentruppen mit irgendwas zw. 150.000 bis 200.000 Mann an der Grenze zu einem Land, mit denen man "im Clinch" liegt zusammenzieht.
> Der finanzielle und logistische Aufwand dafür ist enorm und ohne tieferen Sinn und Zweck kaum über Wochen aufrecht erhaltbar.


Wer uns eine nichtexistente Bedrohung aufschwatzen will, der lügt auch über die Truppenstärke. Das können die gar nicht wissen, wie viele Soldaten dort üben. Die größte Übung hat übrigens Venezuela letztes Jahr durchgeführt, mit über 500.000 Soldaten und Milizionären.
Wer mit Krieg droht, der sagt: "Wir drohen mit Krieg".  Russland sagt aber das Gegenteil: Kein Krieg.

So sieht es seit Ewigkeiten an der russischen Grenze aus und es hat euch nichts ausgemacht:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So sieht es seit Ewigkeiten an der russischen Grenze aus und es hat euch nichts ausgemacht


Und in der Ostukraine die Kämpfe finden wahrscheinlich auch nicht statt: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014
Ist bestimmt alles nur böse Propaganda des Westens!

Ich bin hier jetzt auch aus der Diskussion raus. Das ist mir zu albern.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2022)

Na ja, du kannst ja Fahrzeuge zählen... 
Die Satellitendaten sind real, habe Zugriff auf Earth pro, da steht das Zeugs in Echtzeit rum.
Machste Kfz x 4 Mann Besatzung, kommste alleine darüber auf ca. 100.000 Mann.

Venezuela:
Ich kenne das Manöver von 09/2019 mit 150.000 Mann inkl. Miliz.
Kannst Du da mal einen Info-Link schicken?
Kanns kaum glauben, dass ein III. Welt Land eine halbe Mio. Mann in Corona-Zeiten ins Manöver schickt...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kanns kaum glauben, dass ein III. Welt Land eine halbe Mio. Mann in Corona-Zeiten ins Manöver schickt...


Venezuela hat die Miliz auf 500.000 Mann aufgestockt, um gegen "Faschisten" kämpfen zu können.
Aber ich bezweifle, dass die überhaupt ausgerüstet sind.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und in der Ostukraine die Kämpfe finden wahrscheinlich auch nicht statt: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014
> Ist bestimmt alles nur böse Propaganda des Westens!
> 
> Ich bin hier jetzt auch aus der Diskussion raus. Das ist mir zu albern.


Das sind Separatisten und nicht Russland. Wir kriegen fast nur Lügen und Propaganda. Während der Gaspreis aufgrund von Knappheit anstieg, behaupteten die Lügenbolde Putin habe das Gas abgedreht. Tatsächlich aber hat Gazprom die Liefermengen erhöht. Es ist aber so, daß Polen den Vertrag mit Gazprom nicht verlängert hat und seitdem zusehen muß, woher es Gas bekommt (Spot Market). Deutsche Gasfirmen kaufen also das russische Gas für 300 $ und verkaufen es an Polen für 2000 $ weiter. Das ist natürlich viel lukrativer. Von dort findet es auch seinen Weg in die Ukraine. Hier ist der Beweis: Das Gas fließt von Deutschland nach Polen, während die Lügenpresse hetzt:








						Putins Pipeline: Russisches Gas fließt seit 6 Tagen zurück anstatt nach Deutschland
					






					www.finanzen100.de
				







Threshold schrieb:


> Venezuela hat die Miliz auf 500.000 Mann aufgestockt, um gegen "Faschisten" kämpfen zu können.
> Aber ich bezweifle, dass die überhaupt ausgerüstet sind.


Das sind Millionen. Die nehmen aber auch zivile Aufgaben war, etwa die Verteilung von Lebensmitteln usw.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2022)

Es ist richtig, dass Venezuela auf dem Papier ca. 3,5 Mio. Milizen aufführt.
In wie weit diese dann die Kampfkraft von regulären Soldaten haben, sei mal dahingestellt.
Meiner Info nach ist "nur" ca. 10% = 350.000 mit Waffen ausgerüstet.
Man möge mich korrigieren, meine Info ist gut 2 Jahre alt.
Die spielen im Wesentlichen Hilfspolizei.
Der Rest ist eher wie das THW oder so ähnlich zu betrachten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass Venezuela auf dem Papier ca. 3,5 Mio. Milizen aufführt.
> In wie weit diese dann die Kampfkraft von regulären Soldaten haben, sei mal dahingestellt.
> Meiner Info nach ist "nur" ca. 10% = 350.000 mit Waffen ausgerüstet.
> Man möge mich korrigieren, meine Info ist gut 2 Jahre alt.
> ...


Die nehmen wichtige Aufgaben wahr. Zusammen mit der Geographie Venezuelas reichte die Kampfkraft der Armee (Die Miliz gehört auch dazu) aus, daß die LIMA-Länder den USA eine klare Absage in Sachen Krieg erteilten.









						Lima-Gruppe will keine militärische Intervention in Venezuela
					

Die Lima-Gruppe, der südamerikanische Staaten und Kanada angehören, spricht sich gegen eine militärische Intervention in Venezuela aus.




					www.nau.ch
				




Es gab übrigens ein Wirtschaftswachstum von 4 % in 2021. Zum ersten mal seit 2013 ein Plus.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2022)

Ja, die Topgraphie ist gerade im Grenzgebiet zu Kolumbien ist so, dass es den Kolumbianern bis dato nicht gelungen ist, die FARC Rebellen dort zu vertreiben, Überhaupt, da ich vor Jahren in Caracas war, fängt hinter der letzten Stadttanksstelle tatsächlich echt böser Urwald an.
Die Ursachen, dass sich die LIMA-Gruppe nicht zu einer militärischen Intervention hinreissen lassen, sehe ich aber eher im politischen Umfeld und der -äh- südamerikanischen Verquickungen: Eigeninteressen, Symphatie mit links- oder rechtsgerichteten Gruppierungen, Öl, Bodenschätze, Drogenanbau und viiiiiieeel Schmiergeldern, die das auf und ab zirkulieren.
Das ist geringfügig  komplexer als der Papierwert von zu 90% unbewaffneten "Milizen".
Zumal der "Übergang " zw. Milizen, Polizei, Armee und Drogenbaronen man durchaus als fließend bezeichnen darf...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das sind Millionen. Die nehmen aber auch zivile Aufgaben war, etwa die Verteilung von Lebensmitteln usw.


Was für Lebensmittel? Venezuela ist gerade dabei eine Diktatur zu werden. Da gibts nichts zu verteilen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Lebensmittel? Venezuela ist gerade dabei eine Diktatur zu werden. Da gibts nichts zu verteilen.


In Venezuela kann man sich äußern wie man will und machen was man will, wählen wen man will (über 100 Parteien). Es gibt Internet, die Leute sind auf Facebook und das Clap Programm versorgt 6 Millionen Haushalte zweimal monatlich mit Lebensmittelpaketen. Das ist notwendig, weil die Löhne unter ein kritisches Niveau gesunken sind. Du kannst auf Youtube caja clap suchen und sehen wie Leute die Boxen öffnen. 
Hier ist auch netter Kanal, der das alles beweist:


			https://www.youtube.com/c/NatiShow7


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Verruckt-Birdman :
> Es ist aus meiner Perspektive dann schon noch ein Unterschied, ob man die übliche Manöverstärken, sprich 10.000 bis 50.000  Mann (aller Waffengattungen) oder alleine Bodentruppen mit irgendwas zw. 150.000 bis 200.000 Mann an der Grenze zu einem Land, mit denen man "im Clinch" liegt zusammenzieht.
> Der finanzielle und logistische Aufwand dafür ist enorm und ohne tieferen Sinn und Zweck kaum über Wochen aufrecht erhaltbar.



Die Soldaten wurden ja nicht extra dafür eingestellt und für eine Armee, die aus rein geographischen Gründen nicht für Einsätze in Übersee, sondern vor der eigenen Haustür ausgelegt ist, macht es auch militärisch Sinn, mal einen größeren Teil der Truppe gleichzeitig in eine Übung zu schicken. Denn genau diese Fähigkeit will man im Ernstfall drauf haben.

Was dagegen absolut überflüssig ist für ein Land von der Größe Russlands: So ein Manöver unmittelbar an einer bestimmten Grenze abzuziehen. Aufgrund der leichteren Beobachtbarkeit und der größeren Belastung für die in Randgebieten eher schwächer ausgeprägten und nur in eine Richtung verfügbaren zivilen Infrastruktur sollte man das eigentlich sogar meiden, denn daraus lernt man wenig zusätzliches für den militärischen Ernstfall. Während die Übung also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genau das ist, eine Übung, ist der Auswahl des Ortes Provokation pur. Möglicherweise schätzt man zusätzlich den maskierenden Effekt so großer offizieller Materialbewegungen für Waffenschmuggel an Aufständische in der Ostukraine.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Übersee, sondern vor der eigenen Haustür ausgelegt ist, macht es auch militärisch Sinn, mal einen größeren Teil der Truppe gleichzeitig in eine Übung zu schicken. Denn genau diese Fähigkeit will man im Ernstfall drauf haben.


Möchtest du mal wieder den anwesenden Offizieren erklären was militärisch Sinn macht?
Und im Gegensatz zu mir haben die anderen hier auch mehrere Jahre Erfahrung im Truppendienst, aber trotzdem sagst du uns was militärisch Sinn macht.

Kurz: Nein compi hat Recht. Daneben gibt es noch Stabsübungen wo in der Theorie größere Verbände geführt werden, Lagen geübt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was dagegen absolut überflüssig ist für ein Land von der Größe Russlands: So ein Manöver unmittelbar an einer bestimmten Grenze abzuziehen.


So?
Du darfst mich gerne mal aufklären wie man irgendwo anders in Russland einen Angriff eines theoretischen Gegners, wie auf die Exklave Kaliningrad, die durch ihre geografische, wie topographisch und logistisch spezielle Beschaffenheit der Region und Situation (Exklave), genauso gut üben kann, wie innerhalb der Exklave selbst und der Grenze zu selbiger, die nunmal "blöderweise" seit schon 77 Jahren an gewisse drei baltische Staaten und Polen grenzt.

Man kann da Russland jetzt sicherlich einfach mal profilaktisch nach der Krimgeschichte unterstellen, das solche Übungen dort nur bewusste Aggression sind (hat aber vor der Krim, wo es die Übungen auch schon regelmäßig gab im Gegensatz zu danach eben keiner gemacht).

Aber rein vom militärischen Standpunkt aus ist das eben auch ein relativ schwieriges Szenario, auf das du übungstechnisch möglichst gut vorbereitet sein willst, außer du schreibst politisch in einem Kriegsfall die Exklave und ihren eisfreien Hafen, sowie die Option als mögliches Aufmarschgebiet im Rücken eines Angreifers (Stachel im Rücken) einfach gleich direkt komplett ab.

Das hat man aber nicht mal während der Weimarer Republik gemacht und da war die Reichswehr im Ernstfall, im Gegensatz zu Russland heute, nicht mal mehr ansatzweise in der Lage, selbst gegen einen ehr noch vergleichsweise mäßig gut gerüsteten Gegner wie es z.B. damals Polen gewesen wäre, seine Ostpreußische Exklave auch nur effektiv kurzfristig zu halten.


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2022)

@Nightslaver:
Aber doch nicht mit deutlich über 100.000 Mann...

Denke, gegen Manöver im "üblichen Sinne" hätte die Welt kaum ein Problem.
Gerade geht ja durch die Presse, dass Russland Seemanöver inkl. Landungstruppen an verschiedenen Stellen der Welt macht:








						Moskau kündigt mehrere Marinemanöver an
					

Die Spannungen zwischen Russland und den USA in Zusammenhang mit dem Ukraine-Konflikt nehmen zu. Der Westen droht Moskau seit Wochen mit massiven Konsequenzen. Nun will Russland ein großes Manöver starten - 10.000 Soldaten sollen teilnehmen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




So weit so gut - 10.000 Mann sollen teilnehmen...
Jetzt nehmen wir mal an, dass da 5 von den 10  Zerstörer der Sowremenny-Klasse:, somit ca. 1.700 Mann,
vielleicht noch einer der Kreuzer zum Angeben: 650 Mann 5 Landungsschiffe mit Marinesoldaten: 2500 Man und 2-3 U-Boote an Großgerät eingesetzt werden: 300 Mann
Also knapp über 5.000 Man
Verbleiben noch 5.000 Mann für Luftwaffe, Logistik,  inkl. Wartungstruppen und Tank- bzw. Versorgungsschiffe und Truppenteile der Stäbe.
Alles in Allem passt das von der Größenordnung.

Eine Manövererklärung für 100.000 oder gar 200.000 Mann entlang eines Grenzabschnittes von, sagen wir mal 200-400 km  - das passt nicht wirklich.
Manöver brauchen große Räume, bei der Truppengröße reden wir hier über mehrere hundert km², die müssten dann also ins Landesinnere Manöver machen, was sie ja nicht tun.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Wenn die Union mal wieder Nähe zur AfD zeigt


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Nightslaver:
> Aber doch nicht mit deutlich über 100.000 Mann...
> 
> Denke, gegen Manöver im "üblichen Sinne" hätte die Welt kaum ein Problem.
> ...



Es ging mir dabei doch auch nicht im speziellen um die aktuell geplaneten oder durchgeführten kontroversen Manöver, sondern um die allgemein bezogene Feststellung zu ruyvens Äußerung.



compisucher schrieb:


> Eine Manövererklärung für 100.000 oder gar 200.000 Mann entlang eines Grenzabschnittes von, sagen wir mal 200-400 km  - das passt nicht wirklich.
> Manöver brauchen große Räume, bei der Truppengröße reden wir hier über mehrere hundert km², die müssten dann also ins Landesinnere Manöver machen, was sie ja nicht tun.


Alleine bei 200km Breite x 50km Tiefe sind es schon 10.000 Quadratkilometer Fläche, das doppelte bei 400km Breite.
Und dann ist halt die entscheidende Frage was genau man üben möchte.
Völlig unrealistisch ist es jedenfalls in der Theorie nicht, was kein Partei ergreifen für Russland sein soll, sondern nur die allgemeine Feststellung, bedenkt man das die großen Übungsmanöver der Wehrmacht mit bis zu 100.000 Mann, in der damaligen Exklave Ostpreußen, in den 1930er Jahren, auch "nur" auf einer Fläche von rund 10.000 bis 20.000 Quadratkilometern erfolgten (die Exklave selbst hatte insgesamt rund 40.000 Quadratkilometer Fläche).


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> bedenkt man das die großen Übungsmanöver der Wehrmacht mit bis zu 100.000 Mann, in der damaligen Exklave Ostpreußen, in den 1930er Jahren, auch "nur" auf einer Fläche von rund 10.000 bis 20.000 Quadratkilometern erfolgten (die Exklave selbst hatte insgesamt rund 40.000 Quadratkilometer Fläche).


Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument für friedliche Absichten😁


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So?
> Du darfst mich gerne mal aufklären wie man irgendwo anders in Russland einen Angriff eines theoretischen Gegners, wie auf die Exklave Kaliningrad...



Du darfst mal beim Thema "Ukraine" bleiben, anstatt den Oberlehrer abzugeben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IFwENzKW7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (22. Januar 2022)

Söder hat deutliche Worte gefunden, welche ich vorbehaltlos unterstütze!

- Ukraine nicht in die Nato
- Keine Sanktionen
- Keine Waffen an die Ukraine
- Keine Soldaten in die Ukraine
- Russland kein Feind









						Söder will Ausschluss von NATO-Beitritt der Ukraine
					

München - Im Konflikt mit Russland um die Ukraine fordert der bayerische Ministerpräsident Markus Söder (CSU), Moskaus Vorbehalte gegen die NATO zu berücksichtigen und eine Aufnahme der Ukraine in die Allianz bis auf weiteres auszuschließen. Der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung" (FAS)...




					publikum.net


----------



## seahawk (22. Januar 2022)

Der Aufmarsch der NATO geht weiter. 









						NATO to hold major naval drills in the Mediterranean Sea | DW | 22.01.2022
					

The US said the drills, which had not been listed earlier as part of scheduled exercises, had nothing to do with fears that Russia could invade Ukraine. Russia is also set to hold maneuvers at the same time.




					www.dw.com


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Söder hat deutliche Worte gefunden, welche ich vorbehaltlos unterstütze!
> 
> - Ukraine nicht in die Nato
> - Keine Sanktionen
> ...


Dann sollte Russland aufhören die prorussischen Kräfte in der Ostukraine zu unterstützen.

Falls das in Vergessenheit geraten ist: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Aufmarsch der NATO geht weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann sich viel EINBILDEN, wenn der Tag lang ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollte Russland aufhören die prorussischen Kräfte in der Ostukraine zu unterstützen.
> 
> Falls das in Vergessenheit geraten ist: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014


Lasse dich doch nicht provozieren.

Hat Söder das so auch gar nicht im Interview wiedergegeben, sondern hat die Unabhängigkeit und territoriale Unverletzlichkeit der Ukraine seinen Überlegungen vorangestellt.
Allerdings bin ich nicht gerade begeistert von diesem Interview, und m.A. zu viel Rücksichtsnahme gegenüber Russland.

Das hier wiegt m.A. nach erheblich schlimmer.








						Marinechef Kay-Achim Schönbach kritisiert China – und will Putin als Partner
					

Die Nato fürchtet einen russischen Angriff auf die Ukraine. Deutschlands Marinechef Kay-Achim Schönbach hätte in Putin lieber einen Partner gegen China, wie er bei einem Besuch in Indien sagte. Nun rudert der Vize-Admiral zurück, zum Rapport muss er nach SPIEGEL-Informationen dennoch.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Er sieht die wahre Bedrohung in China und will Russland lieber als Partner, denn als Feind. Er sei ein »sehr radikaler römisch-katholischer Christ«, sagte Schönbach: »Ich glaube an Gott und ich glaube an die Christenheit.« Aus diesem Grund hätte er gern ein christliches Land wie Russland an seiner Seite gegen China – auch wenn Putin ein Atheist sei, das spiele keine Rolle.


Wenn er das wörtlich so gesagt hat, war es das mit seiner Karriere, nach dem Artikel zu urteilen, hat die MArine bald einen neuen Chef und wohl auch zurecht.
Diese Unterwürfigkeit einiger Leute gegenüber Putin und damit Russland, braucht kein Mensch in führender Position, schon gar nicht mit so einem Weltbild.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Unterwürfigkeit einiger Leute gegenüber Putin und damit Russland, braucht kein Menschin führender Position, schon gar nicht mit so einem Weltbild.


Das problematische an seinem Weltbild ist der Fokus auf seinen Glauben - hier zu fantasieren man bräuchte ein christliches Russland an unserer Seite ist... nunja, nennen wir es speziell. Aber, das ist immer noch die Bundeswehr von der wir hier sprechen, 50:50, dass Schönbach das überlebt.
Das Söder Interview schlägt aber in eine ähnliche Kerbe, wenngleich aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Der Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO ist aktuell nicht realistisch, Schönbach aber erklärt das lapidar mit dem besetzten Donbass, vergisst aber dabei, dass genau diese Problematik auf dem Tisch liegt. Wenns so "einfach ist", dann kann Putin einfach in jedem potentiellen Beitrittskandidaten mit russischer Bevölkerung ein ähnliches Szenario aufbauen und niemand tritt im Osten mehr der NATO bei.

Söder unterstreicht aber erneut den Kern des deutschen Zögerns:


> Zum einen hätten Sanktionen schon seit längerer Zeit »kaum mehr Wirkung«, sagte Söder. Zum anderen würden neue Sanktionen wie etwa der Ausschluss Russlands aus dem Finanzsystem Swift »oft uns selbst genauso schaden«. Ebenso würde es Deutschland treffen, wenn die Erdgaspipeline Nord Stream 2 geschlossen bliebe oder sogar alle Gaslieferungen aus Russland gestoppt werden würden.


Glückwunsch, so geht souveräne Außenpolitik halt nicht. Entweder wir sind bereit für eine Sache einzustehen, dann aber auch mit allen Konsequenzen, oder eben nicht, dann aber bitte auch ganz sein lassen. Weil SO wie es gerade läuft ists für alle Beteiligten einfach nur miserabel. Dass Söder einen auf Chamberlain machen möchte halte ich für den falschen Weg.

So richtig am Kopf kratzen muss man sich, wenn man sich vergangene Interviews mit dem Maggus durchliest:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> «Es ist unerträglich, dass Belarus sich zum staatlichen Schleuser geriert. Es braucht deswegen rasche und harte Sanktionen gegen Belarus. Es braucht auch Sanktionen gegen Fluglinien, die sich an diesem Geschäft beteiligen.»


Man müsste sich halt schon irgendwie mal entscheiden was man denn eigentlich will. Und bevor jemand ankommt mit "Söder trennt halt Belarus von Russland". Kann man machen, ist dann halt dumm.

Wie schon früher beschrieben: Wir haben leider keine vernünftige Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik sondern verstecken uns immer hinter dem Impact für die deutsche Wirtschaft, versuchen aber dennoch irgendwie unsere Moral in Konflikten zu projizieren. Dass sowas auch auf militärisches Führungspersonal abfärbt (die sich politisch aufstellen um bessere Karrierechancen zu haben...) ist da leider zu erwarten.

Etwas unglücklich, dass Schönbach sowas raushaut, kurz nachdem die Strack-Zimmermann mehr "Tacheles" von der Generalität gefordert hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Januar 2022)

Schon irre wie leicht Putin und Lawrow die Leute zu hysterischen Panikschiebern machen kann 
Man kann von den beiden halten was man will, die Leute können sie zumindest gut manipulieren, die wissen was sie tun, würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie sich über andere lustig machen bei einem Gläschen Wodka 
Wer sich ein wenig mit Geschichte befasst sieht, dass der kleine Truppenaufmarsch ein Druckmittel ist um etwas zu erreichen, eine bessere Verhandlungsposition.
Das alle das dennoch ernst nehmen ist klar, die Krim hat gezeigt das man mit Russland rechnen muss.
So baut man eine Basis auf um Annektionen international durchzudrücken, ist in der Vergangenheit öfter passiert, also das Drohungen zu Gebietsabtretungen geführt haben, ist zum Beispiel vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg den Nazis bei Deutschsprachigen Regionen im Ausland gelungen.
Die Russen werden auf jedenfall als Sieger herausgehen, entweder weil am ende die Krim offiziell zu Russland gehört, die Ukraine nicht in die Nato kann oder sie die Annektion der Ostukraine forcieren...


----------



## hoffgang (22. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber, das ist immer noch die Bundeswehr von der wir hier sprechen, 50:50, dass Schönbach das überlebt.



That did not age that well: https://www.bild.de/politik/ausland...-achim-schoenbach-tritt-ab-78910712.bild.html
Das freut die Marine, endlich werden wieder Dienstposten frei.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> So baut man eine Basis auf um Annektionen international durchzudrücken, ist in der Vergangenheit öfter passiert, also das Drohungen zu Gebietsabtretungen geführt haben, ist zum Beispiel vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg den Nazis bei Deutschsprachigen Regionen im Ausland gelungen.


Nur hatte Hitler absolut kein Gespür dafür wann er viel zu hoch pokert und sich dann verpokert und dabei hatte er sogar noch beim verpokern bis 1940 gewatliges Glück und trotzdem hat er immer noch höher gesetzt.

Und das gleiche kann Putin bei seinem Einsatz genauso passieren, wenn er nicht irgendwo eine Grenze zieht.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur hatte Hitler absolut kein Gespür dafür wann er viel zu hoch pokert und sich dann verpokert und dabei hatte er sogar noch beim verpokern bis 1940 gewatliges Glück und trotzdem hat er immer noch höher gesetzt.
> 
> Und das gleiche kann Putin bei seinem Einsatz genauso passieren, wenn er nicht irgendwo eine Grenze zieht.


Wie sollte Hitler auch das Gespür dafür bekommen wenn Chamberlain auf Appeasement setzt und keine klaren Grenzen zieht. Bis zum Kriegseintritt der Engländer hat er ja immer bekommen was er wollte. Parallelen zu Putin dürfen gezogen werden, woher soll Russland wissen, wo denn wirklich die harte Grenze in diesem Konflikt verläuft wenn weder NATO, noch EU sich intern einig sind wie man hier vorgehen soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie sollte Hitler auch das Gespür dafür bekommen wenn Chamberlain auf Appeasement setzt und keine klaren Grenzen zieht. Bis zum Kriegseintritt der Engländer hat er ja immer bekommen was er wollte. *Parallelen zu Putin dürfen gezogen werden, woher soll Russland wissen, wo denn wirklich die harte Grenze in diesem Konflikt verläuft *wenn weder NATO, noch EU sich intern einig sind wie man hier vorgehen soll.


Nunja, Putin dürfte ziemlich sicher wissen das zumindest eine Grenze ein Angriff auf einen NATO-Staat wäre.
Von daher ist die in der NATO gerne an die Wand gemalte Befürchtung, Russland könne in Estland, Lettland und Litauen das selbe veranstalten wie im Donbass und der Krim, in meinen Augen auch sehr weit hergeholt und eine Gefahr dafür relativ gering.

Bei der Ukraine mag das schwieriger sein, eine genaue Grenze zu ziehen, aber ich denke da wäre selbst ein Angriff auf die Ukraine von Putin noch ein Pokern mit dem er militärisch "durchkommen" würde, da ich bezweifle das die NATO da mit eigenen Truppen für ein wirtschaftlich, politisch, wie militärisch am Boden liegenden Staat , der eben auch kein NATO-Mitglied ist, intervenieren würde.

*edit*
Was Hitler noch betrifft, er hätte merken können das spätestens nach dem Coup in der Tschechei der außenpolitische Wind eine 180° Drehung gemacht hat, allerspätestens aber dann als Frankreich und England ganz klar kommunizierten das Polen diesmal wirklich eine rote Linie darstellen würde (naja gut, so halb eine rote Linie, man hat ja dann trotz Kriegserklärung erstmal noch eine Weile Sitzkrieg im Westen gespielt).


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, so geht souveräne Außenpolitik halt nicht. Entweder wir sind bereit für eine Sache einzustehen, dann aber auch mit allen Konsequenzen, oder eben nicht, dann aber bitte auch ganz sein lassen. Weil SO wie es gerade läuft ists für alle Beteiligten einfach nur miserabel.* Dass Söder einen auf Chamberlain machen möchte halte ich für den falschen Weg.*


Ich bin eigentlich in vielem deiner Meinung, aber der Söder Chambelein Vergleich ist halt wieder deine plumpe Propaganda, denn in den letzten Jahren und auch jetzt, ist das vielmehr die Haltung führender SPD Politiker, inklusive teilweise Olaf Scholz. Und auch wenn es nach so vielen Jahren manchmal schwer ist, *die Union ist seit über einem Monat *nicht mehr für die Außenpolitik zuständig, sondern die Ampelkoalition. Wobei bisher hier nur die Grünen und ihre Außemministerin klare Kante zeigen, der Rest eiert rum, das es ein wahres "Nicht" Fest ist.
Letzten Sonntag nach dem Presseclub gab es das Europamagazin und gleich zu Anfang wurde Herr Platzeck interviewt, dieses Interview hätte er auch als Pressekonferenz, direkt aus dem Kreml geben können.
Also bevor man wieder nur Steine Richtung Union wirft, sollte man vielleicht mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie sollte Hitler auch das Gespür dafür bekommen wenn Chamberlain auf Appeasement setzt und keine klaren Grenzen zieht. Bis zum Kriegseintritt der Engländer hat er ja immer bekommen was er wollte. Parallelen zu Putin dürfen gezogen werden, woher soll Russland wissen, wo denn wirklich die harte Grenze in diesem Konflikt verläuft wenn weder NATO, noch EU sich intern einig sind wie man hier vorgehen soll.


Die Franzosen haben übrigens zur damaligen Zeit ebenfalls null reagiert und das schon viel früher, als man noch viel einfacher einen Riegel hätte vorschieben können.
März 1935 rechtswidrige Einführung der allgemeinen Wehrpflicht (Null Reaktion), März 1936 Einmarsch ins entmilitarisierte Rheinland, starke Worte, aber null Handlung, sondern nur schnelles wegducken.
Danach war es für Hitler praktisch ein Spaziergang, bis zur Tschechoslowakei.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nunja, Putin dürfte ziemlich sicher wissen das zumindest eine Grenze ein Angriff auf einen NATO-Staat wäre.
> Von daher ist die in der NATO gerne an die Wand gemalte Befürchtung, Russland könne in Estland, Lettland und Litauen das selbe veranstalten wie im Donbass und der Krim, in meinen Augen auch sehr weit hergeholt und eine Gefahr dafür relativ gering.


Das ist wahrscheinlich zutreffend - ein sehr starker Indikator dafür ist, dass Putin Donbass 2 im Baltikum eben NICHT gestartet hat. Trotzdem muss hier die Präsenz der NATO aufrecht erhalten werden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei der Ukraine mag das schwieriger sein, eine genaue Grenze zu ziehen, aber ich denke da wäre selbst ein Angriff auf die Ukraine von Putin noch ein Pokern mit dem er militärisch "durchkommen" würde, da ich bezweifle das die NATO da mit eigenen Truppen für ein wirtschaftlich, politisch, wie militärisch am Boden liegenden Staat , der eben auch kein NATO-Mitglied ist, intervenieren würde.


Und das ist eben der Punkt, am Ende könnte Putin mit einem Angriff auf die Ukraine durchkommen, auch weil sich Deutschland aktuell weigert Position zu beziehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich in vielem deiner Meinung, aber der Söder Chambelein Vergleich ist halt wieder deine plumpe Propaganda, denn in den letzten Jahren und auch jetzt, ist das vielmehr die Haltung führender SPD Politiker, inklusive teilweise Olaf Scholz. Und auch wenn es nach so vielen Jahren manchmal schwer ist, *die Union ist seit über einem Monat *nicht mehr für die Außenpolitik zuständig, sondern die Ampelkoalition. Wobei bisher hier nur die Grünen und ihre Außemministerin klare Kante zeigen, der Rest eiert rum, das es ein wahres "Nicht" Fest ist.
> Letzten Sonntag nach dem Presseclub gab es das Europamagazin und gleich zu Anfang wurde Herr Platzeck interviewt, dieses Interview hätte er auch als Pressekonferenz, direkt aus dem Kreml geben können.
> Also bevor man wieder nur Steine Richtung Union wirft, sollte man vielleicht mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


Ging mir nicht darum die CDU vorn Bus zu werfen, sondern die Schönbach Aussagen einzuordnen. Und da passte das Söder Interview leider perfekt rein. Wenn man pingelig ist, muss man eben sagen, 16 Jahre CDU regiertes Deutschland haben schon mit das Fundament für die aktuelle Krise gelegt, denn, wie du fett markiert hast, darf die Ampel erst seit mehr als einem Monat die Geschicke des Landes bestimmen.
Wenn man ehrlich ist dann haben weder CDU noch SPD einen Plan für Russland und genau das prangere ich seit Jahren an. Was bei der SPD aktuell an Verblendung gen Russland präsentiert wird ist schlimm, aber das auch ein potentieller CDU Kanzler in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt, - was ist denn die Steigerungsform von Fassungslosigkeit.

Ich habs vor Wochen schon geschrieben, wir haben seit Jahrzehnten eine dumme Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik und in keiner Thematik wird das so deutlich, wie zum Thema Russland.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> aber das auch ein potentieller CDU Kanzler in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt, - was ist denn die Steigerungsform von Fassungslosigkeit.


Sehr richtig und genau meine Meinung, aber der Söder ist eher nur nachgezogen, weil schon unter der Woche Friedel M. im Interview mit dem Spiegel ausgesagt hat, dass starke Sanktionen wie z.B. der Ausschluß Russlands aud dem Swift Abkommen (internationaler Zahlungsverkehr) so etwas wie eine Atombombe für Deutschalnd wäre und Friedel das nicht möchte.
Ich weiß nicht was da gerade bei einigen in der Union passiert, aber ich bin auf alle Fälle schwer not amused!


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag nach dem Presseclub gab es das Europamagazin und gleich zu Anfang wurde Herr Platzeck interviewt, dieses Interview hätte er auch als Pressekonferenz, direkt aus dem Kreml geben können.


Meinst du dieses: https://www.daserste.de/information...europamagazin/videos/platzeck-video-100.html# ?
Kann ich nichts daran erkennen, warum es so auch direkt aus dem Kreml hätte kommen können.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses: https://www.daserste.de/information...europamagazin/videos/platzeck-video-100.html# ?
> Kann ich nichts daran erkennen, warum es so auch direkt aus dem Kreml gegeben werde hätten können.


Das du das nicht erkennen kannst ist mir klar!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2022)

Einen offenen Konflikt mit der NATO kann sich Putin nicht leisten (und umgekehrt) und das wissen auch beide Seiten. Aber die Eingliederung von Ukraine, Georgien, Kasachstan, etc. ist militärisch ein überschaubares Problem, solange niemand auf deren Seite eingreift (und die sind eben nicht Mitglied in einem gewissen Verteidigungsbüdniss) und solange es keine für Russland unerträglichen wirtschaftlichen Folgen gibt. Genau letzteres ist aktuell der Dreh- und Angelpunkt. Putin testet aus, wie stark er seine Beute vom Rest der Welt abtrennen kann, ohne sich ins eigene Fleisch zu schneiden. Wenn die genannten Staaten am Ende nur noch die Wahl haben "mit Russland oder alleine zu Grunde gehen" (an dieser Stelle sei die aktuelle Gas-Nichtversorgung von Moldau erwähnt), ist Putin seinem neuen russischen Reich in den Grenzen der Sowjetunion schon einen großen Schritt näher. Die restlichen ex-Warschauer-Pakt-Staaten? Möchte er sicherlich auch haben, aber es ist nicht so blöd, aus seiner jetzigen Position den Griff nach dem Baltikum für möglich zu halten. Nicht umsonst betreibt Russland seit über einem Jahrzehnt sehr konsequent Progpaganda und Europa und sattelt mittlerweile Cyberstrategien oben drauf. Erst einmal Nährboden schaffen, im Moment geht noch nichts.


----------



## Poulton (22. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das du das nicht erkennen kannst ist mir klar!


Uranus, Mars und Venus scheinen noch immer nicht in einer Linie zu stehen. Das ausflippen geht weiter.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

Wird hier wieder Kasatschok getanzt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdsOwno-gG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann sich viel EINBILDEN, wenn der Tag lang ist.


Wieso du immer noch mit seahawk redest...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur hatte Hitler absolut kein Gespür dafür wann er viel zu hoch pokert und sich dann verpokert und dabei hatte er sogar noch beim verpokern bis 1940 gewatliges Glück und trotzdem hat er immer noch höher gesetzt.


Wenn wir ehrlich sind war der Großteil der Weltgemeinschaft auch der Ansicht, dass Russland auch zu schlagen sei, nach den Leistungen die es in Finnland gezeigt hat. 
Aber ich halte auch die Formulierung "immer höher gepokert" nicht für ganz richtig, es ging Hitler in seinem Denken hauptsächlich über Russland.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wobei bisher hier nur die Grünen und ihre Außemministerin klare Kante zeigen, der Rest eiert rum, das es ein wahres "Nicht" Fest ist.


Die Grünen haben allgemein sehr klare Positionen und sie beweisen sich. 
Von der SPD bin ich enttäusch, von der FDP positiv überrascht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir ehrlich sind war der Großteil der Weltgemeinschaft auch der Ansicht, dass Russland auch zu schlagen sei, nach den Leistungen die es in Finnland gezeigt hat.


Sicherlich war das bis Ende 1941 die vorherrschende Meinung und hatte damit grundsätzlich nicht mal unrecht. Allerdings fußte dies Ansicht auch darauf das man nebenher nicht noch anderswo auf der Welt Krieg führt und Russland umfassende Hilfen in Form von " lend and lease" erhalten würde und auch nicht darauf das man so blöd wie die Deutschen wäre und den Beginn der Offensive bis fast in den August zu verschieben, wo bald schon die Schlamperiode und der Winter in Russland vor der Tür standen, sowie dann auch noch ohne ausreichende Winterausrüstung anzutreten. 

Ohne "lend and lease", bei einem früheren Beginn der Offenisve und mit entsprechender Winterausrüstung hätten die Deutschen durchaus 1941 Moskau erobern können und damit vielleicht sogar den Krieg gegen Russland gewonnen (bedenkt man das Stalin Moskau nicht verlassen wollte).

Ganz sicher gewonnen hätten sie wenn Japan keinen Nicht-Angriffspakt mit der SU geschlossen hätte, um sich in einen Krieg gegen die USA zu strüzen, und 1941 gleichzeitig von Westen und Osten Russland in die Zange genommen hätte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ich halte auch die Formulierung "immer höher gepokert" nicht für ganz richtig, es ging Hitler in seinem Denken hauptsächlich über Russland.



Doch es ist schon absolut richtig da von pokern zu sprechen.
Es ist natürlich richtig das der "Lebensraum im Osten" und damit Russland, für Hitler einen hohen Stellenwert in seinen idiologischen Zielen besaß, aber es war ein pokern den Krieg gegen die SU anzufangen, wärend man im Rücken immer noch ein '40/41 zwar sehr geschwächtes, aber nicht geschlagenes England hatte, wo man wusste das sie Unterstützung aus den USA bekamen (Rüstungsgüter & Freiwillige).


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> wärend man im Rücken immer noch ein zwar sehr geschwächtes, aber nicht geschlagenes England hatte, wo man wusste das sie Unterstützung aus den USA bekamen (Rüstungsgüter & Freiwillige).


Das hätte auf lange Sicht aber keine Rolle gespielt wäre man diplomatisch klüger vorgegangen. (Was mit dem Weltbild der Nazis aber wohl nicht möglich war)
Die USA hätte man mit guter Diplomatie aus dem Krieg raushalten können, die Franzosen hätte man auch mehr für sich gewinnen können und mit Spanien wäre sowieso noch was gegangen. Da hätten die Briten noch so viel aus ihrem Empire und den USA bekommen können, gegen das europäische Festland wären sie erfolglos angerannt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne "lend and lease", bei einem früheren Beginn der Offenisve und mit entsprechender Winterausrüstung hätten die Deutschen durchaus 1941 Moskau erobern können und damit vielleicht sogar den Krieg gegen Russland gewonnen (bedenkt man das Stalin Moskau nicht verlassen wollte).


Hier liegt einer der springenden Punkte (wenn man mal die Abartigkeit und Absurdität der Nazis ausklammert), die Wehrmacht hatte den Brotkorb der UdSSR schon erobert und die UdSSR konnte keine LKW produzieren, weil alles auf Panzerproduktion umgestellt war, ohne die fertigen Essensrationslieferungen und die LKW aus den USA schon im Jahre 1942, plus die "zentrale Verteilung über das Eisenbahnnetz, wären Uranus und Mars nie drinne gewesen, weil einmal die Reserven gar nicht hätten aufgebaut werden können, und zum zweiten hätten LKW von der Front abgezogen werden müssen, um die 1942 Ernte einzubringen und auf die Verschiebe-Bahnhöfe zu verteilen.
Der Nichtangriffspakt der Japaner war in jeder Beziehung ein Hohn, ohne Diesen und die Informationen von "Dr, Sorge" hätte Stalin niemals seine Sieirer nach Moskau ziehen können.
Dazu die völlig bescheuerte Kriegserklärung an die USA, aus welchem Grunde auch immer.
Allerdings ist das alles nur akademischer Natur, weil nach dem (mehr als kranken) Generalplan Ost der Nazis, hatten die Bevölkerungen der Satelitten der UdSSR eigentlich gar keine Wahl!
Es war ja ziemlich offensichtlich wie der SD im rückwärtigen Gebiet "hauste", obwohl die Wehrmacht oftmals als Befreier von der Bevölkerung empfangen wurde, wenn man aber sehr schnell feststellt das man nur die Wahl zwischen Cholera (Stalin) und einer absolut tötlichen Pest (Nazis/Hitler) hat, fällt die Wahl dann nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das alles nur akademischer Natur


Absolut richtig


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Hatten die Russen bei Hitler nicht die selbe Strategie angewendet wie einst schon bei Napoleon?


> Zwei Wochen nach Beginn des deutschen Angriffs auf die Sowjetunion befahl Josef Stalin, die wirtschaftlich kriegswichtige Infrastruktur in den Osten der Sowjetunion zu evakuieren und alle Güter in den von den deutschen Truppen bedrohten Gebieten, die diesen von Nutzen sein könnten, zu zerstören. Er reagierte mit der Anwendung dieser Taktik als Verteidigungsmittel wie zuvor Alexander I. gegenüber dem Eroberungsversuch Napoleons und wie Peter der Große gegenüber Karl XII. Die Aufgabe übernahmen die paramilitärischen Vernichtungsbataillone.
> 
> Laut Dimitri Wolkogonow erließ Stalin am 17. November 1941 den „Fackelmänner-Befehl“: Demnach waren „alle Siedlungspunkte, an denen sich deutsche Truppen befinden, auf 40 bis 60 Kilometer ab der Hauptkampflinie in die Tiefe zu zerstören und in Brand zu setzen …“. „Zur Vernichtung der Siedlungspunkte“, „zur Inbrandsetzung und Sprengung der Siedlungspunkte“, also der Dörfer, seien Luftwaffe, Artillerie und Jagdkommandos einzusetzen. Wolkogonow beschreibt, wie die eigene Armee unzählige sowjetische Dörfer vernichtete. Andere Orte wurden von Deutschen in Brand gesetzt, um Partisanenaktionen zu bestrafen.


Quelle: Verbrannte Erde

Dazu wurden den Deutschen die Versorgungswege abgeschnitten und der Winter hat ihnen noch den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollte Russland aufhören die prorussischen Kräfte in der Ostukraine zu unterstützen.
> 
> Falls das in Vergessenheit geraten ist: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014


Schon vergessen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtGjlXBoPjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XvINAFQsKvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Schon vergessen?


Willst du hier von Russland ablenken?
Das die USA auch genug Sch**sse gebaut haben weiß ich selber.

So wie du die USA kritisierst, solltest du das auch mal bei Russland tun.
Aber geht wohl bei dir nicht weil du nicht objektiv bist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Russland ist deutschen Rechtsextremen scheinbar auch nicht abgeneigt: Deutsche Rechtsextremisten vernetzt in Russland

Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn die als Söldner in der Ost-Ukraine mitmischen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

Wichtig ist dass eine linke Bundesregierung jede Hilfe für die Faschisten in der Ukraine verhindert. Keine deutschen Waffen für die Ukraine! 









						Ukraine-Konflikt: Deutschland soll Waffenlieferung blockieren
					

Estland will zur Unterstützung Waffen an die Ukraine senden. Doch die Lieferung wurde von der Bundesregierung gestoppt. Ein Experte kritisiert das Vorgehen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland ist deutschen Rechtsextremen scheinbar auch nicht abgeneigt: Deutsche Rechtsextremisten vernetzt in Russland
> 
> Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn die als Söldner in der Ost-Ukraine mitmischen.


Warum lenkst du ab von der Ukraine? Das hast du doch vorhin als Ablenkung bemängelt. Und dein Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, sondern ist völlig abwegig. Diese Rechtsextremen sind private Grüppchen, niemand drückt ihnen Waffen in die Hand, niemand alimentiert sie und niemand benutzt sie um politische Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dass eine linke Bundesregierung jede Hilfe für die Faschisten in der Ukraine verhindert. Keine deutschen Waffen für die Ukraine!


Aber wenn die pro-russischen Milizen und Söldner Waffen von der Russen bekommen das ist ok? 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum lenkst du ab von der Ukraine? Das hast du doch vorhin als Ablenkung bemängelt.


Ich lenke nicht ab. Mir geht es hier vor allem um die Ukraine.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und dein Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, sondern ist völlig abwegig. Diese Rechtsextremen sind private Grüppchen, niemand drückt ihnen Waffen in die Hand, niemand alimentiert sie und niemand benutzt sie um politische Ziele zu erreichen.





> Russland unterstützt diese Milizen durch das Einsickernlassen von Freischärlern und durch Lieferungen von schweren Waffen bis hin zu Panzern, die USA wiederum unterstützen die ukrainische Armee zur Verteidigung u. a. mit Panzerabwehrlenkwaffen. Aufgrund aller bekannten Indizien dementierten auch die staatsnahen russischen Medien ab September 2014 nicht mehr die Anwesenheit russischer Soldaten, sondern verbreiteten das Narrativ, die Soldaten würden „in ihrer Freizeit“ dort kämpfen.


Das machen die ja alle "in ihrer Freizeit" aus Lust und  Laune.

Und hier noch etwas dazu wer da alles mitmischt



> Viele russische paramilitärische Organisationen unterstützen den bewaffneten Kampf, darunter rechtsextreme Gruppierungen wie etwa die Russische Nationale Einheit. Andere ausländische Kämpfer kommen aus Deutschland, Serbien, Spanien oder Frankreich. Die serbischen Kämpfer geben eigenen Angaben zufolge an, sich für die russische Unterstützung im Bosnienkrieg bedanken zu wollen.Der Franzose Victor Alfonso Lenta, ein Ex-Militär, rekrutiert Kämpfer. Viele dieser Kämpfer haben antiwestliche, linksradikale und nationalistische Ansichten. Dies bestätigte auch ein Interview mit einem aus Brasilien stammenden Kämpfer. Auch in Italien werden Rechtsextreme rekrutiert, um auf russischer Seite gegen die Ukraine zu kämpfen. Im August 2018 nahm die italienische Polizei sechs Rechtsextreme fest und erhob Anklage gegen 15 weitere Personen wegen Rekrutierung von Kämpfern und illegalen Waffenbesitz im Auftrag eines fremden Landes.


Quelle: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014

Allerdings kämpfen wohl auch auf ukrainischer Seite ausländische Söldner mit.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Denkt bitte bei der Diskussion mit dem Birdman dran, dass dieser Acc gerne mal Pro russische Propaganda & absichtlich falsche Informationen postet. Also lasst euch nicht von jemandem provozieren, der potentiell in einer russischen Trollfarm sitzt.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Krim gibt es eine Mehrheit der ethnischen Russen. Putin hatte gar keine andere Wahl.


Kein Wunder wenn man dort zigtausende russische Soldaten & Matrosen samt Familien nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ansiedelt, das Verhältnis der Bevölkerungsgruppen hat sich dort um 1944 massiv in Richtung einer russischen Mehrheit verändert.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Quellen des Inhalts deines Zitats habe ich mir angeschaut und siehe da, die Nazibanden kämpfen auf Seiten der Ukraine. Die Zahlen sind aber so gering, daß es eigentlich kein Thema ist.


Ich hatte ja geschrieben das auch auf ukrainische Seite westliche Söldner kämpfen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es eine polnische Studie, also Westen. Daher wahrscheinlich gelogen.


Fast alles was du von dir gibst ist gelogen.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Putins Nato-Fremdenlegion gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> Der Krieg in der Ukraine ist längst kein regionaler Konflikt mehr. Eine Untersuchung bestätigt jedoch: Abgesehen von den Russen spielen Ausländer bei den Kämpfen so gut wie keine Rolle. Das widerlegt eine Behauptung von Kremlchef Putin.
> ...


Aha. Putin hat was behauptet. Sehr glaubwürdig.


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit hoffgang über Politik sprecht, denkt immer daran, daß dieser vermutlich in einer Nato-Trollfarm mit Homeoffice sitzt und nur Desinformation verbreitet. Dafür kriegt er jedes Jahr ein fettes neues rig, auf dem er dann Russen und Deutsche tötet.


Ich bin hier jetzt endgültig raus.  Viel Spaß noch beim weiteren Wahrheiten verdrehen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn die pro-russischen Milizen und Söldner Waffen von der Russen bekommen das ist ok?


Nö, das ist aber kein Grund unsere eigenen Gesetze zu ignorieren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nö, das ist aber kein Grund unsere eigenen Gesetze zu ignorieren.


Und wären Frankreich und GB 1935 in Deutschland einmarschiert wäre das rechtlich auch nicht super gewesen hätte aber den Weltkrieg und den Holocaust verhindert.

Aber ja wir nehmen lieber Völkermord und Co in Kauf oder?


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> aber das auch ein potentieller CDU Kanzler in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt


Könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass er es sich mit den ostdeutschen Mitgliedern und den CDU geführten Landesregierungen in den neuen Bundesländern nicht gleich verscherzen will. Gab in den letzten Jahren ja genug Äußerungen von Kretschmer und Co., die inhaltlich fast 1:1 das gleiche sind, wie was Platzeck geäußert hat und wo Rumpelstilzchen wieder losgepoltert hat.
Und dann gibt es noch diese Sonderlocke: https://www.rnd.de/politik/forsa-um...tsche-den-usa-HMUGK6VO6BADTCBKZM6ZY4GANU.html



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ja wir nehmen lieber Völkermord und Co in Kauf oder?


Wo blieb denn das Vorgehen gegen die Türkei, als sie Teile von Nordsyrien de-facto annektiert, die dortige kurdische und jesidische Bevölkerung vertrieben und Islamisten angesiedelt haben? Sie bekommen weiterhin fleißig Waffen und aus der Zollunion sind sie auch nicht geworfen wurden.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wären Frankreich und GB 1935 in Deutschland einmarschiert wäre das rechtlich auch nicht super gewesen hätte aber den Weltkrieg und den Holocaust verhindert.
> 
> Aber ja wir nehmen lieber Völkermord und Co in Kauf oder?


Nur halt leider niemand eine Glaskugel. Es gab aber gute Gründe warum unsere Waffenexporte so geregelt sind, wie sie sind.

Hier mal die aktuellen Richtlinien für Rüstungsexporte: 



			https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Downloads/P-R/politische-grundsaetze-fuer-den-export-von-kriegswaffen-und-sonstigen-ruestungsguetern.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4
		


Ein Export in die Ukraine ist daher nicht zulässig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis random "Völkermord" als Totschlagargument (no pun intended) gedroppt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wo blieb denn das Vorgehen gegen die Türkei, als sie Teile von Nordsyrien de-facto annektiert, die dortige kurdische und jesidische Bevölkerung vertrieben und Islamisten angesiedelt haben? Sie bekommen weiterhin fleißig Waffen und aus der Zollunion sind sie auch nicht geworfen wurden.


Wenn man einmal was falsches getan hat soll man das beibehalten? Top

Wo sind eigentlich die Leute, die die Waffenlieferungen an die Kurden kritisiert haben heute?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit hoffgang über Politik sprecht, denkt immer daran, daß dieser vermutlich in einer Nato-Trollfarm mit Homeoffice sitzt und nur Desinformation verbreitet. Dafür kriegt er jedes Jahr ein fettes neues rig, auf dem er dann Russen und Deutsche tötet.


Nice Try, aber wir bei SHAEF haben mit den Brüsseler Dilettanten nix am Hut.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die russischen Truppen kämpften dort gegen die Wehrmacht. 1944 gehörte die Krim zu Russland. 1954 übergab Russland die Krim an die Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkste selbst oder. Das Argument "da leben Russen" ist für eine Annexion halt nicht wirklich anwendbar, zumal du den wesentlichen Punkt selbst machst: Übergabe zurück an die Ukraine, denn die Krim war, ist und bleibt Teil der Ukraine, damit hatte Russland auch bis ~2005 nicht im Ansatz ein Problem.

Es geht auch nicht, wie du in bester Manier eines Politoffiziers behauptest, um die dortige russische Bevölkerung, es geht um die dortige russische Garnison in Sewastopol.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal was falsches getan hat soll man das beibehalten? Top


Nur das es eben nicht nur einmal gewesen ist, sondern diese doppelten Standards werden seit Jahrzehnten praktiziert. Den eigenen "Verbündeten", sich selbst und "Partnern" lässt man alles durchgehen bzw. beschränkt sich auf den Zeigefinger, bei Russland, Venezuela, China und Co. geht es gleich mit Drohen, Sanktionieren, etc. los.









						Linke Außenpolitik braucht die Rückkehr zu Marx (nd-aktuell.de)
					

In Fragen der internationalen Politik gehen die Positionen in der Linkspartei auseinander. Eine Debatte über Grundsätze der Außenpolitik tut not, findet Wulf Gallert.




					www.nd-aktuell.de
				




PS: Sollte Steinmeier eine weitere Amtszeit als Bundespräsident bekommen, so kann er die ja dafür nutzen um sich zusammen mit Maaßen und den Bundeskanzler und den Bundesministern der damaligen Bundesregierung, bei Herrn Kurnaz zu entschuldigen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis random "Völkermord" als Totschlagargument (no pun intended) gedroppt wird.


Und von anderen relativiert um von den Vergehen Russlands abzulenken.

Mit Putin auf Kuschelkurs zu gehen ist hier scheinbar sowieso ganz schick.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nur das es eben nicht nur einmal gewesen ist, sondern diese doppelten Standards werden seit Jahrzehnten praktiziert.


Und statt das in die Richtung aufzulösen, dass man niemanden diese ********************* durchgehen lässt willst du allen ihre ********************* durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und statt das in die Richtung aufzulösen, dass man niemanden diese ********************* durchgehen lässt willst du allen ihre ********************* durchgehen lassen.


Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich über kurz oder lang irgendetwas an der Politik der doppelten Standards ändern wird. Auch nicht mit Beteiligung der Grünen. Wobei die ja sowieso der Inbegriff des Wendehalses und Verräterpartei sind. Von einer Partei, die mal den Kapitalismus und Nato überwinden wollte, zum Bettvorleger davon. Wobei man bei letzteren sogar schon den Eindruck hat, dass sie zu deren politischen Kettenhund wird.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verräterpartei


Ach bezeichnen wir die Grünen jetzt so, dass man in AfD Kreisen Beifall bekommen würde.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich über kurz oder lang irgendetwas an der Politik der doppelten Standards ändern wird. Auch nicht mit Beteiligung der Grünen. Wobei die ja sowieso der Inbegriff des Wendehalses und Verräterpartei sind. Von einer Partei, die mal den Kapitalismus und Nato überwinden wollte, zum Bettvorleger davon. Wobei man bei letzteren sogar schon den Eindruck hat, dass sie zu deren politischen Kettenhund wird.


Tja,

die Mehrheit der Grünen hat halt begriffen, das die Westbindung der Bundesrepublik mit Einbettung  in die verschiedenen Institutionen, eine der wichtigsten politischen Ergebnisse des WWII waren und uns bis jetzt 80 Jahre Frieden und Wohlstand gebracht haben.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dass eine linke Bundesregierung jede Hilfe für die Faschisten in der Ukraine verhindert. Keine deutschen Waffen für die Ukraine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist exakt jene Spaltung innerhalb westlicher Bündnisse die Putin forciert und von denen Russland profitiert und Deutschland ist hierbei leider der selbstgewählte Spaltnagel. Dabei steht tatsächlich mehr auf dem Spiel aus nur die Ukraine, je nach Verlauf dieses Konflikts werden sich unsere Partner im Baltikum z.b. fragen müssen, wie ernst Deutschlands Engagement innerhalb der NATO und der EU wirklich ist. Im Abgeben von Lippenbekenntnissen sind wir Weltmeister, darüber hinaus passiert oft wenig.

Man kann sicherlich argumentieren, dass wir keine Waffen in Konfliktgebiete liefern möchten, muss dem aber ganz klar unsere eigenen Sicherheitsinteressen entgegenstellen. Deutschland muss aufpassen, sich nicht zu isolieren und so sehr ich einen Machtwechsel in vielen Bereichen unserer Politik befürwortet habe, wenn die SPD nicht aufwacht und anfängt Realpolitik zu machen, dann kriegen wir hier mittelfristig andere Probleme als z.b. eine zukunftsfähige Verkehrspolitik.

@Poulton
Man kann den Grünen vieles vorwerfen, aber die Grünen haben bislang in Regierungsverantwortung verstanden was Realpolitik bedeutet. Klar kann man sich drüber lustig machen wie die Friedensbewegungspartei auf dem Balkan Krieg führt aber betrachtet man das Interesse Deutschlands an diesen Aktionen, dann stellt man fest, es war unserer Sicherheit dienlich zu handeln.

Was ist 2022 denn bitte los, Don verteidigt die Grünen und ich like das...


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

Die Grünen haben heute keine revolutionären Geist mehr. #schade


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und von anderen relativiert um von den Vergehen Russlands abzulenken.
> 
> Mit Putin auf Kuschelkurs zu gehen ist hier scheinbar sowieso ganz schick.


Immer wird alles "relativiert". Statt dass Dinge mal ins Verhältnis gesetzt werden um zu hinterfragen, warum in der einen Situation so, und in der anderen Situation so gehandelt/geurteilt wird. Und man geht "mit Putin auf Kuschelkurs", wenn man darauf hinweist, dass in unserer angeblich ja mittlerweile so multipolaren und komplexen Welt Schablonen aus dem Kinder-Malkasten eventuell nicht ausreichend sind. Und Propaganda kann natürlich immer nur von den anderen kommen. Außerdem geht es natürlich schlicht und ausschließlich um Werte. Also moralische Werte, versteht sich, nicht um... Werte-Werte. Kann ja wohl niemand bestreiten, dass Moral und Menschlichkeit unsere einzigen Maßstäbe sind bei der Ausrichtung unserer Politik und bei der Wahl unserer Verbündeten und Feindbilder.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben heute keine revolutionären Geist mehr. #schade


Das würd ich nicht sagen, Sie haben immer noch progressive Ideen für die zukünftige Gestaltung einer Gesellschaft. Man muss den Grünen vielmehr zugute halten, dass es mit dem Realo-Flügel einen Personenkreis gibt, der keinen Phantasien nachjagt sondern erkannt hat wie Internationale Beziehungen tatsächlich funktionieren und man eben nicht wie Pipi Langstrumpf sich gewünschte Entwicklungen herbeiphantasieren kann.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Wer seine Stimme den Grünen gegeben hat, hat bis jetzt wirklich wenig zu bereuen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

Die kriegstreibende Außenpolitik, das nicht kommende Tempolimit, die FDP-Sozialpolitik - ja alles große Erfolge!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer seine Stimme den Grünen gegeben hat, hat bis jetzt wirklich wenig zu bereuen.


Das kann man so sagen.
Die momentane Krise legt aber genauso schonungslos offen, das der feuchte Traum einiger/bestimmter Sozialdemokraten, einer "Linken" Mehrheitsregierung wahrscheinlich keine 2 Monate bestand haben könnte, weil sich ja schon viele Sozialdemokraten, mit der Realpolitik der Grünen schwer tuen. Wäre die "Linke" im Augenblick Koalitionsmitglied, würde diese Koalition mit Ansicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitern.


seahawk schrieb:


> Die kriegstreibende Außenpolitik,


Mehr rumlügen kann man wohl nicht, der Aggressor sitzt im Kreml, wer das nicht erkennt, kann wohl nicht mehr geholfen werden. Da ist dann alles an Realitätssinn verloren gegangen!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die kriegstreibende Außenpolitik, das nicht kommende Tempolimit, die FDP-Sozialpolitik - ja alles große Erfolge!



Ja, wir haben schon eine sehr aggressive Außenpolitik. Im Feldlazarett dass wir an die Ukraine liefern, da sind ganz scharfe Gegenstände drin, Scheren und Skalpelle z.b. und an den Mullbinden kann man ersticken wenn man die in den Mund nimmt. Da muss die Weltgesellschaft aber aufpassen dass Baerbock nicht demnächst mit der Tschechischen Republik über das Sudetenland verhandelt.

Ist das bei Dir eigentlich Verblendung, Illusion, Drogenkonsum oder Kalkül? Just curious.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben heute keine revolutionären Geist mehr. #schade


Wer hätte das auch ahnen können, z.B. bei einem Blick nach BW, wo sie mit der Wirtschaftslobby kuschelt und sich hofieren lässt.
Und wenn man sich deren letzte Regierungsbeteiligung auf Bundesebene anschaut: Sie haben die Agenda 2010, Steuersenkungsorgien für Reiche und Unternehmen, "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte, etc. nicht nur damals fleißig und mit stolz geschwelter Brust mitgetragen, sondern, wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle anschaut, dem häufig sogar mit noch größerer Mehrheit als die SPD zugestimmt.
Leider hängt man den Grünen, im Gegensatz zur SPD, nicht den Zusatz "Verräterpartei" an und straft sie bis heute dafür ab. Dabei wäre der Zusatz mehr als gerechtfertigt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die momentane Krise legt aber genauso schonungslos offen, das der feuchte Traum einiger/bestimmter Sozialdemokraten, einer "Linken" Mehrheitsregierung wahrscheinlich keine 2 Monate bestand haben könnte,


Man hätte sich auch einfach nur die letzte Legislaturperiode anschauen müssen. Spätestens bei Themen wie Nordstream 2 hat es zwischen Grünen und Linken mehr geknallt, als zwischen Grünen und CSU beim Thema Verkehr und Energie. Zumal meines Kenntnisstandes die Linkspartei auch die einzige Partei im Bundestag war, die als Reaktion auf die von den USA verhängten Sanktionen bei Nordstream 2, Gegensanktionen im gleichen Maßstab verlangt hat.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben schon eine sehr aggressive Außenpolitik. Im Feldlazarett dass wir an die Ukraine liefern, da sind ganz scharfe Gegenstände drin, Scheren und Skalpelle z.b. und an den Mullbinden kann man ersticken wenn man die in den Mund nimmt. Da muss die Weltgesellschaft aber aufpassen dass Baerbock nicht demnächst mit der Tschechischen Republik über das Sudetenland verhandelt.
> 
> Ist das bei Dir eigentlich Verblendung, Illusion, Drogenkonsum oder Kalkül? Just curious.


Mir geht es auf den Keks, wie wir uns immer noch von der anglo-amerikanischen Politik einspannen lassen. Wenn man den russischen Eliten wirklich Grenzen zeigen will, dann guckt man mal auf das Schwarzgeld und die draus erworbenen Immobilien in England oder in den USA.  Das tun wir aber nicht, weil deren Eliten Angst davor haben, dass man mal an deren Reichtum gehen könnte. So führt man lieber ein Krieg, der kostet nur Menschenleben.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mir geht es auf den Keks, wie wir uns immer noch von der anglo-amerikanischen Politik einspannen lassen.


Tja, ist halt doof gelaufen, dass wir uns in Systemen Kollektiver Verteidigung mit den USA & England befinden und wir unsere Sicherheit die Partnerschaft mit u.a. diesen beiden Ländern abstützen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man den russischen Eliten wirklich Grenzen zeigen will, dann guckt man mal auf das Schwarzgeld und die draus erworbenen Immobilien in England oder in den USA.  Das tun wir aber nicht, weil deren Eliten Angst davor haben, dass man mal an deren Reichtum gehen könnte. So führt man lieber ein Krieg, der kostet nur Menschenleben.


Tja, der kriegsführende Aggressor ist hierbei leider Russland. Ich teile einen kleinen Prozentsatz deiner Einschätzung, nämlich, dass der Konflikt vermeidbar gewesen wäre, aber deine Konklusion ist einfach nicht korrekt. Der Westen führt keinen Krieg gegen Russland oder in der Ukraine und der Westen hat auch nichts von einer destabilisierten Ukraine.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die momentane Krise legt aber genauso schonungslos offen, das der feuchte Traum einiger/bestimmter Sozialdemokraten, einer "Linken" Mehrheitsregierung wahrscheinlich keine 2 Monate bestand haben könnte, weil sich ja schon viele Sozialdemokraten, mit der Realpolitik der Grünen schwer tuen. Wäre die "Linke" im Augenblick Koalitionsmitglied, würde diese Koalition mit Ansicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitern.


Und am Stammtisch sind es immer noch die Grünen die alles falsch machen, aber das war ja schon so als diese noch nicht regiert haben...


Poulton schrieb:


> Leider hängt man den Grünen, im Gegensatz zur SPD, nicht den Zusatz "Verräterpartei" an und straft sie bis heute dafür ab. Dabei wäre der Zusatz mehr als gerechtfertigt.


Für dich sind doch von den 6 Fraktionen im Bundestag doch 4 Verräter, eine Rechtsextrem (Zustimmung) und nur eine die noch nie an der Regierung beteiligt war ist ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt doof gelaufen, dass wir uns in Systemen Kollektiver Verteidigung mit den USA & England befinden und wir unsere Sicherheit die Partnerschaft mit u.a. diesen beiden Ländern abstützen.


Das zwingt einen aber nicht alles mitzumachen. Nur können die beiden Länder mit einer souveränen deutschen oder europäischen Außenpolitik nicht leben, weil sie sonst ihre Macht verlieren.  


hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, der kriegsführende Aggressor ist hierbei leider Russland. Ich teile einen kleinen Prozentsatz deiner Einschätzung, nämlich, dass der Konflikt vermeidbar gewesen wäre, aber deine Konklusion ist einfach nicht korrekt. Der Westen führt keinen Krieg gegen Russland oder in der Ukraine und der Westen hat auch nichts von einer destabilisierten Ukraine.


Es geht nicht darum die russische Aggression zu unterstützen, es geht um die Art der Antwort. Würde man mal anfangen den Reichtum, den Putin und seine Clique außer Landes geschafft haben, einzuziehen und das auch zu veröffentlichen, würde sich seine Regierung gar nicht halten können. Das Problem ist, nur dass viele einflussreiche Personen im Westen hier mit verdienen und deswegen nichts passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Würde man mal anfangen den Reichtum, den Putin und seine Clique außer Landes geschafft haben, einzuziehen und das auch zu veröffentlichen, würde sich seine Regierung gar nicht halten können.


Hast du das Enthüllungsvideo über Putins Palast gesehen? Ist ja richtig viel passiert...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nice Try, aber wir bei SHAEF haben mit den Brüsseler Dilettanten nix am Hut.


Jetzt ist es aber nun einmal so, daß ihr die Konflikte selber schafft, dir dann als Bedrohung bezeichnet und auf euren Schutz verweist, den ihr uns zukommen lasst. Der Kalte Krieg ist over, jetzt wollen wir das auch nicht wieder.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Merkste selbst oder. Das Argument "da leben Russen" ist für eine Annexion halt nicht wirklich anwendbar, zumal du den wesentlichen Punkt selbst machst: Übergabe zurück an die Ukraine, denn die Krim war, ist und bleibt Teil der Ukraine, damit hatte Russland auch bis ~2005 nicht im Ansatz ein Problem.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht, wie du in bester Manier eines Politoffiziers behauptest, um die dortige russische Bevölkerung, es geht um die dortige russische Garnison in Sewastopol.


Das ist aber nicht mein Argument. Sondern die abzusehende Unterdrückung der Russen unter den Bandera-Nazis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und am Stammtisch sind es immer noch die Grünen die alles falsch machen, aber das war ja schon so als diese noch nicht regiert haben...


Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wollte er nicht auswandern?



> Für dich sind doch von den 6 Fraktionen im Bundestag doch 4 Verräter, eine Rechtsextrem (Zustimmung) und nur eine die noch nie an der Regierung beteiligt war ist ganz in Ordnung...


Es gibt hier einen Unterschied: Bei Parteien wie Union und FDP, also Parteien die der Programmatik nach schon Vertreter der bürgerlich-kapitalistischen Ordnung sind, erwarte ich von vorneherein nichts anderes. Von daher können die auch nichts verraten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wollte er nicht auswandern?


Bei RRG


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das zwingt einen aber nicht alles mitzumachen. Nur können die beiden Länder mit einer souveränen deutschen oder europäischen Außenpolitik nicht leben, weil sie sonst ihre Macht verlieren.


Was ein Unsinn, sie können damit nicht leben, wenn einer nicht weiß wo er hingehört, ein masives Problem der Deutschen seit der Reichsgründung 1871, das "erst" mit dem verlorenen WWII und der Westbindung gelöst wurde.
Und wenn du mal seriöse Zeitungsquellen lesen würdest, wäre dir klar, dass die meiste Kritik an Deutschland, nicht aus dem "Westen" kommt, sondern aus dem Osten, da gibt nämlich auch noch Nato Mitglieder.



seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum die russische Aggression zu unterstützen, es geht um die Art der Antwort. Würde man mal anfangen den Reichtum, den Putin und seine Clique außer Landes geschafft haben, einzuziehen und das auch zu veröffentlichen, würde sich seine Regierung gar nicht halten können. Das Problem ist, nur dass viele einflussreiche Personen im Westen hier mit verdienen und deswegen nichts passiert.


Das ist halt die typische "Linke" Fantasiewelt, um Gelder einzufrieren braucht man halt auch rechtlich haltbare Belege und dazu muss man es noch finden, oder glaubst du ernsthaft Putin und Konsorten führen hier Konten mit ihren Namen.
Dazu kommt die Drohung Russland aus Swift auszuschließen, wenn sie die Grenzen der Ukraine verletzen, was ja deiner Forderung mehr oder minder entspricht, aber bis jetzt auch erst einmal mit dem Iran und seiner Machtclique passiert ist.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das zwingt einen aber nicht alles mitzumachen. Nur können die beiden Länder mit einer souveränen deutschen oder europäischen Außenpolitik nicht leben, weil sie sonst ihre Macht verlieren.


So einfach isses nicht. Das sind Bündnisse die auf gegenseitigem Engagement bestehen. Wenn Deutschland sich noch mehr zurücknimmt als es das sowieso schon tut, dann darf von den anderen Mitgliedern durchaus der Wert der deutschen Mitgliedschaft hinterfragt werden und das wäre für UNS extrem negativ.

Aktuell sitzen wir schnuckelig mitten in der EU, umgeben von NATO Partnern, zudem sind wir eines der größten & reichsten Länder innerhalb beider Bündnisse. Es ist unbestreitbar, dass die EU eine bessere gemeinsame Außenpolitik benötigt, aber Deutschland hat eben KEINE souveräne Außenpolitik, sondern wir eiern uns durch jede Krise immer irgendwie durch. Es wäre ja gerade mal schön zu sehen, dass Deutschland irgendwo die Initiative ergreift und nicht mit Phrasen wie "Führung aus der Mitte" daherkommt, auch um mal den Anspruch als Führungsmacht wahrgenommen zu werden zu rechtfertigen. Ist garnicht so lange her, da haben wir von einem dauerhaften Sitz im Sicherheitsrat geträumt...



seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum die russische Aggression zu unterstützen, es geht um die Art der Antwort. Würde man mal anfangen den Reichtum, den Putin und seine Clique außer Landes geschafft haben, einzuziehen und das auch zu veröffentlichen, würde sich seine Regierung gar nicht halten können. Das Problem ist, nur dass viele einflussreiche Personen im Westen hier mit verdienen und deswegen nichts passiert.


Da ist ein Teil Wahrheit dran, du solltest nur auch erkennen, dass die von Dir glorifizierte Weigerung, Waffen an die Ukraine zu liefern eine indirekte Unterstützung russischer Aggression ist und Deutschland sehr gut in Russland verdient und deswegen nichts passiert.









						Deutsche Firmen in Russland: Hoffnungen ruhen auf der Ampel
					

Der Ukraine-Konflikt überschattet die positive Geschäftsentwicklung deutscher Firmen in Russland. Die Mehrheit ist mit den Umsätzen zufrieden und blickt optimistisch ins Jahr 2022. Die Hoffnungen ruhen auf der neuen Bundesregierung, kommentiert Jan Emendörfer.




					www.rnd.de
				




Wenn man die russische Aggression nicht unterstützen will, dann sollte man dieser auch klare und unverrückbare Grenzen aufzeigen. Das ist seit 2014 nicht passiert, was daraus geworden ist, sehen wir aktuell. 


@Verruckt-Birdman 

Der einzige Grund für die Annexion der Ukraine durch Russland war die russische Angst, dass nach Absetzung der Regierung Janukowitsch der Pachtvertrag bis 2042 der mit Janukowitsch ausgehandelt wurde, nicht respektiert werden würde. Russland hat keinen alternativen Hafen für die Schwarzmeerflotte, diese aufzugeben kommt für Russland nicht in Frage.

Das was du hier betreibst, ist Window Dressing für diese Entscheidung.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Wollte er nicht auswandern?


Man sieht wieder wie toll dein Leseverständnis und deine Nicht- Erinnerung ist, denn ich wäre ausgewandert, wenn es eine Regierung mit Beteiligung der Linken gegeben hätte. Genauso habe ich es geschrieben.
Aber Lügen und Propaganda sind ja deine Stärke!


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du das Enthüllungsvideo über Putins Palast gesehen? Ist ja richtig viel passiert...


Ich würde ja eher die Leaks und Papers der vergangenen Jahre nehmen, woraus ersichtlicht wird, wie sich Oligarchen aus Ost und West gegenseitig die Klinke in die Hand geben. Wirklich viel passiert ist da wirklich nicht. Und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das nächste Leak oder Paper die Runde macht, sich die Regierungen, auch hierzulande, vollmundig hinstellen und verkünden dass man soetwas beenden und austrocknen will und zum Schluss nichts passiert und man wie Schäuble bei der Spendenaffäre oder Scholz bei Cum Ex, unter plötzlichen Gedächtnislücken leidet.

Apropos Oligarchen: In Deutschland werden die ja nur zu gerne euphemistisch als "Familienunternehmer" bezeichnet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das was du hier betreibst, ist Window Dressing für diese Entscheidung.


Er ist ein autoritärer Zwangscharakter wie Don-71. Der einzige Unterschied ist, auf welche Seite sie sich einen abrubbeln.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos Oligarchen: In Deutschland werden die ja nur zu gerne euphemistisch als "Familienunternehmer" bezeichnet.


Mal ne blöde Frage, aber wenn ne Firma mehrere Generationen in der Hand einer Familie liegt, wie würdest du das denn sonst bezeichnen?


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, aber wenn ne Firma mehrere Generationen in der Hand einer Familie liegt, wie würdest du das denn sonst bezeichnen?


Das mag vielleicht auf den Handwerksbetrieb von nebenan zutreffen, aber nicht wirklich auf Quandt und Co.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos Oligarchen: In Deutschland werden die ja nur gerne euphemistisch als "Familienunternehmer" bezeichnet.


Also deutsche Familien Unternehmer haben sich überhaupt und rechtswidrig Staatseigentum angeeignet und stehen außerhalb des Gesetzes in Deutschland und können ihre eigenen Regeln durchsetzen?

Bist du dir eigentlich darüber im klaren was du so schreibst?
Anscheinend ist der Realitätsverlust ziemlich fortgeschritten.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht auf den Handwerksbetrieb von nebenan zutreffen, aber nicht wirklich auf Quandt und Co.



Ich würd dann aber doch noch ne Trennlinie zwischen den Quandts, Piechs, Porsches, Krupps und wem sonst noch, die den Betrieb in Xter Generation führen und Russen, die sich nach dem Zerfall der UDSSR Firmenkonglomerate zusammengeklaut haben ziehen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich würd dann aber doch noch ne Trennlinie zwischen den Quandts, Piechs, Porsches, Krupps und wem sonst noch, die den Betrieb in Xter Generation führen und Russen, die sich nach dem Zerfall der UDSSR Firmenkonglomerate zusammengeklaut haben ziehen.


Muss man die Geschichte des Dritten Reiches aufrollen und welche Rolle dort Quandt und Co nicht nur gespielt haben, sondern ohne dass sie nie die "Grundlage" für ihr Firmenimperium und Reichtum hätten schaffen können? Das eigentlich erbärmliche ist, dass sie dafür nie wirklich zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Muss man die Geschichte des Dritten Reiches aufrollen und welche Rolle dort Quandt und Co nicht nur gespielt haben, sondern ohne dass sie nie die "Grundlage" für ihr Firmenimperium und Reichtum hätten schaffen können?



Unbestreitbar, dass es Familien gab, die massiv vom Nationalsozialismus profitiert haben, das ist Konsens.
Ebenso gibts halt auch Firmen wie Krupp, die seit dem 19. Jahrhundert hier rumdümpeln (die haben auch von den Nazis profitiert, jedes Unternehmen das ab 1933 in DEU existiert hat hat entweder auf eine Art und Weise profitiert oder massive Nachteile erlitten), aber Firmen wie Krupp waren reich und mächtig bevor Hitler überhaupt an Machtergreifung gedacht hat.




Poulton schrieb:


> Das eigentlich erbärmliche ist, dass sie dafür nie wirklich zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.


Richtig, aber unumgänglich und am Ende auch korrekt. Die Entnazifizierung Deutschlands war richtig, wenngleich unvollständig, aber Irak 2003 hat gezeigt was passiert, wenn man zu sehr darauf bedacht ist, Angehörige des alten Regimes aus Ämtern zu verdrängen. Deutschlands Wiederaufbau in gesellschaftlicher & wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht hat davon profitiert, dass man nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nicht alles und jeden zur Rechenschaft gezogen hat.

Bitte Pille die wirklich sehr unangenehm schmeckt, aber auch Grundlage unseres heutigen Status.

Wie gesagt, ich würd dennoch ne Trennlinie zur organisierten Kriminalität die zu Konzernlenkern wurde ziehen.
Wenn du den Punkt nur gemacht hast um einen Ausflug in die Deutsche Historie zu machen, dann sei Dir gesagt, haben wir gemacht, jetzt back to Ukraine pls.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Muss man die Geschichte des Dritten Reiches aufrollen und welche Rolle dort Quandt und Co nicht nur gespielt haben, sondern ohne dass sie nie die "Grundlage" für ihr Firmenimperium und Reichtum hätten schaffen können? Das eigentlich erbärmliche ist, dass sie dafür nie wirklich zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden.


Leider halt auch wieder teilweise falsch!




__





						Quandt (Familie) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Selbst im Wiki Artikel wird nachgewiesen, dass die *Behauptungen* aus der Dokumentation auf die du dich wohl stützt, teilweise nicht belegbar und haltbar/erfunden sind. 
Quandt hat belegbar sein Firmenimperium in der Weimarer Republik aufgebaut.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2022)

Nein ohne das dritte Reich hätte es keine Unternehmen gegeben welche die Zeit überdauert haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn man die russische Aggression nicht unterstützen will, dann sollte man dieser auch klare und unverrückbare Grenzen aufzeigen. Das ist seit 2014 nicht passiert, was daraus geworden ist, sehen wir aktuell.


Die russische "Aggression" findet doch gar nicht statt. Entgegenzusetzen hätten wir ihr nichts. Die Russen sind uns zahlenmäßig und technologisch überlegen. Nur die Amis könnten eine Armee aufstellen, das wäre aber sehr teuer und nicht unbedingt vielversprechend. Kein US-Soldat wird die Ukraine verteidigen, sagt Biden, vielmehr würden die USA Guerilla-Kämpfer unterstützen. SWIFT-Sanktionen können nur die Europäer erlassen, das werden sie aber nicht tun, denn das würde auch bedeuten, daß kein Gas und kein Öl mehr bei uns ankommt. Deswegen wird gedroht mit "harten Sanktionen", ganz schlimmen Maßnahmen, die man namentlich nicht nennen will. Weil sie erbärmlich sind. In Moskau bepissen sie sich vor Lachen. Die ganzen Manöver der Russen finden nunmehr dauerhaft statt, damit es keinen Übergriff auf die Donbass-Republiken geben wird. Das ganze geht jetzt seit November. Würden die Russen einmarschieren wollen, würden sie nicht warten und zusehen, wie die Ukrainer aufgerüstet werden.




hoffgang schrieb:


> @Verruckt-Birdman
> 
> Der einzige Grund für die Annexion der Ukraine durch Russland war die russische Angst, dass nach Absetzung der Regierung Janukowitsch der Pachtvertrag bis 2042 der mit Janukowitsch ausgehandelt wurde, nicht respektiert werden würde. Russland hat keinen alternativen Hafen für die Schwarzmeerflotte, diese aufzugeben kommt für Russland nicht in Frage.
> 
> Das was du hier betreibst, ist Window Dressing für diese Entscheidung.


Mag sein, daß dies ein Grund ist. Aber von Syrien aus könnten die Russen doch auch ins Schwarze Meer. Dort haben sie Verträge mit Damaskus für Jahrzehnte. Die Besetzung der Krim und anschließende Volksbefragung und Eingliederung in die Föderation sind nur die Reaktion auf den Putsch gegen die demokratisch gewählte Regierung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mag sein, daß dies ein Grund ist. Aber von Syrien aus könnten die Russen doch auch ins Schwarze Meer. [...]


Seit wann hat Syrien eine Schwarzmeerküste?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Syrien eine Schwarzmeerküste?


Es besteht Seeverbindung. Über diese verschiffen die Russen ihre Waffen nach Syrien.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die russische "Aggression" findet doch gar nicht statt.


Das ist einfach nur falsch, es findet seit Jahren eine Aggression gegenüber der Ukraine & den baltischen Staaten statt. Deutsche Soldaten werden z.b. in Litauen immer wieder mit Fake News Kampagnen belegt, es gibt Cyber Angriffe auf baltische Staaten, es gibt Morde des russischen Geheimdienstes in NATO & EU Staaten.

Pls tune down the Propaganda



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die ganzen Manöver der Russen finden nunmehr dauerhaft statt, damit es keinen Übergriff auf die Donbass-Republiken geben wird. Das ganze geht jetzt seit November. Würden die Russen einmarschieren wollen, würden sie nicht warten und zusehen, wie die Ukrainer aufgerüstet werden.


Deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch, marschieren die Russen jetzt einfach so ein (was sie tun könnten), dann würde nichtmal ein Birdman die Mär von der Bedrohung der russischen Minderheit im Donbass glauben.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß dies ein Grund ist. Aber von Syrien aus könnten die Russen doch auch ins Schwarze Meer. Dort haben sie Verträge mit Damaskus für Jahrzehnte. Die Besetzung der Krim und anschließende Volksbefragung und Eingliederung in die Föderation sind nur die Reaktion auf den Putsch gegen die demokratisch gewählte Regierung.


Zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung du hast. Erstens liegt Syrien südlich der Dardanellen und zweitens hat Russland in Libyen & Syrien nach alternativen Häfen für die Schwarzmeerflotte gesucht, aufgrund des Schicksals Gaddafis & des syrischen Bürgerkriegs sind beide Alternativen nicht zustande gekommen.
Selbst wenn Russland Sewastopol aufgeben und nach Tartus verlegen wöllte würde es locker 10 Jahre dauern, bis Tartus soweit wäre. Dein letzter Satz ist halt auch nur wieder Kremlgeschmeichel.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Russland Sewastopol aufgeben und nach Tartus verlegen wöllte würde es locker 10 Jahre dauern, bis Tartus soweit wäre


Moment, der russische Marinestützpunkt Tartus ist doch größenmäßig im Vergleich zu Sewastopol nur ein Kinderschwimmbecken.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur falsch, es findet seit Jahren eine Aggression gegenüber der Ukraine & den baltischen Staaten statt. Deutsche Soldaten werden z.b. in Litauen immer wieder mit Fake News Kampagnen belegt, es gibt Cyber Angriffe auf baltische Staaten, es gibt Morde des russischen Geheimdienstes in NATO & EU Staaten.


Jaja, die ganzen Cyberangriffe. Macht der Westen ja nicht, sowas  
Und die ganzen angeblichen Morden, wie furchtbar. Wird aber Soleimani mit Friedensangebot an Saudi Arabien in der Tasche auf dem Weg zum irakischen Präsidenten von den Amis einfach ermordet, von Deutschland aus, hält man das für richtig.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Pls tune down the Propaganda


Ich sag nur meine Meinung.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch, marschieren die Russen jetzt einfach so ein (was sie tun könnten), dann würde nichtmal ein Birdman die Mär von der Bedrohung der russischen Minderheit im Donbass glauben.


Wenn die da den Zirkus aufrollen, habe ich nichts dagegen. Gut für alle.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung du hast. Erstens liegt Syrien südlich der Dardanellen und zweitens hat Russland in Libyen & Syrien nach alternativen Häfen für die Schwarzmeerflotte gesucht, aufgrund des Schicksals Gaddafis & des syrischen Bürgerkriegs sind beide Alternativen nicht zustande gekommen.
> Selbst wenn Russland Sewastopol aufgeben und nach Tartus verlegen wöllte würde es locker 10 Jahre dauern, bis Tartus soweit wäre. Dein letzter Satz ist halt auch nur wieder Kremlgeschmeichel.


Fakt: Putsch ist Putsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tartous ist auch Fakt:








						Russland darf syrische Marinebasis Tartus unbegrenzt nutzen | DW | 20.01.2017
					

Seit 1977 unterhält Russland in Syrien eine Marinebasis in der syrischen Stadt Tartus. Nun wurde der Vertrag über die Nutzung des Stützpunkts verlängert. Zudem darf das russische Militär die Basis kräftig erweitern.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur falsch, es findet seit Jahren eine Aggression gegenüber der Ukraine & den baltischen Staaten statt.


Moldawien/Transnistrien würde ich da auf Fälle dazu zählen.


Poulton schrieb:


> Moment, der russische Marinestützpunkt Tartus ist doch größenmäßig im Vergleich zu Sewastopol nur ein Kinderschwimmbecken.


Deshalb schreibt er ja auch das es 10 Jahre dauern würde, diesen auszubauen?!


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> es gibt Cyber Angriffe auf baltische Staaten


Unbestreitbar das dies auch von russischer Seite kommt. Aber wenn man sich anschaut wie teilweise Digitalisierung gemacht wird, kann einen Himmelangst werden. Da wird Sicherheit und Datenschutz nur deswegen groß geschrieben, weil es so im Duden steht und keine wirklichen Kontrollen gibt. Von den teils komplett überlasteten und unterbesetzten IT-Abteilungen oder was reguläre Mitarbeiter nebenbei mit machen, weil sie ja "Computer können", nicht zu sprechen. 
Da kommt einem manchmal das althergebrachte Sitzfleischtraining auf den Fluren von Behörden, Rohrpost und alles mit Kugelschreiber und Papier als Hort der Sicherheit vor.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich würd dennoch ne Trennlinie zur organisierten Kriminalität die zu Konzernlenkern wurde ziehen.


Das "Wirken" von Treuhand und westdeutscher Wirtschaft in den neuen Bundesländern gibt einen kleinen Vorgeschmack darauf, was in den ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken losgewesen ist.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Fakt: Putsch ist Putsch.


Ohh, hat der Politoffizier keine Instruktionen dagelassen wie man mit Fakten umgehen soll, schade auch. Muss man wieder billige Bilder posten weil man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat.
Vllt kommst du auch von selbst drauf, dass jeglicher militärischer Schiffverkehr durch die Dardanellen von der Türkei unterbunden werden kann und die sind nun mal NATO Mitglied. 

Und deine Verleugnungstsrategie ist auch miserabel. Erst behaupten, es gäbe keine Aggression, dann die Aggression relativieren. Wundert mich nicht das pro russische Accs im Internet & die AfD dieselbe Kommunikationsstrategie fahren.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Tartous ist auch Fakt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nutzung von Tartus != Verlegung der Schwarzmeerflotte. Das sollte selbst Dir einleuchten. Russland wird seine Flotte, samt aller Soldaten, samt aller Angehörigen NICHT in ein derart instabiles Umfeld verlegen nur um zig Milliarden und Jahre an Arbeit zu investieren nur um Sewastopol dafür aufzugeben.

Und du solltest mehr Fakten und weniger Meinung kundtun, andernfalls wirst du wohl weiterhin aus Außenstelle Lubjanka-West wahrgenommen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Unbestreitbar das dies auch von russischer Seite kommt. Aber wenn man sich anschaut wie teilweise Digitalisierung gemacht wird, kann einen Himmelangst werden. Da wird Sicherheit und Datenschutz nur deswegen groß geschrieben, weil es so im Duden steht und keine wirklichen Kontrollen gibt. Von den teils komplett überlasteten und unterbesetzten IT-Abteilungen oder was reguläre Mitarbeiter nebenbei mit machen, weil sie ja "Computer können", nicht zu sprechen.
> Da kommt einem manchmal das althergebrachte Sitzfleischtraining auf den Fluren von Behörden, Rohrpost und alles mit Kugelschreiber und Papier als Hort der Sicherheit vor.


Es ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Daten von Max Mustermann oder Lieschen Müller "missbraucht" werden, was auch viel mit den Leuten selber zu tuen hat, oder ob Jemand bewusst mit Cyberangriffen versucht, *die Lebensgrundlagen *(Infrastruktur, Kraftwerke etc. etc.) von ganzen Bevölkerungen, Landesteilen, Städten etc. lahmzulegen, das sollte auch dir bewusst sein!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und deine Verleugnungstsrategie ist auch miserabel. Erst behaupten, es gäbe keine Aggression, dann die Aggression relativieren. Wundert mich nicht das pro russische Accs im Internet & die AfD dieselbe Kommunikationsstrategie fahren.


Nene, er möchte den Krieg, wirft hier aber allen Leuten vor Kriegstreiber zu sein, mehr Hohn geht gar nicht!



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn die da den Zirkus aufrollen, habe ich nichts dagegen. Gut für alle.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wenn die da den Zirkus aufrollen, habe ich nichts dagegen. Gut für alle.


Nach "Im Felde unbesiegt Don" jetzt "Schuss ins Knie Vogel"?



Don-71 schrieb:


> oder ob Jemand bewusst mit Cyberangriffen versucht, *die Lebensgrundlagen *(Infrastruktur, Kraftwerke etc. etc.) von ganzen Bevölkerungen, Landesteilen, Städten etc. lahmzulegen, das sollte auch dir bewusst sein!


Die Frage ist auch immer, wie leicht man es potentiellen Angreifern macht. Man kann ja gerne Digitalisierung, Vernetzung, etc. machen. Nur wenn dabei jedwede Sicherheit vergessen wird und jedes Scriptkiddie dort ein- und ausgehen kann, läuft grundlegend etwas falsch. 
Siehe z.B.: https://www.heise.de/news/Verwundbare-Exchange-Server-der-oeffentlichen-Verwaltung-6320504.html


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nach "Im Felde unbesiegt Don" jetz


Siehe dich vor, sonst gibt es eine Anzeige, langsam gehst du mir mit deinen Verleumdungen und Lügen nicht mehhr nur auf die Nerven, sondern du überstrapazierst meine Geduld!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch immer, wie leicht man es potentiellen Angreifern macht. Man kann ja gerne Digitalisierung, Vernetzung, etc. machen. Nur wenn dabei jedwede Sicherheit vergessen wird und jedes Scriptkiddie dort ein- und ausgehen kann, läuft grundlegend etwas falsch.
> Siehe z.B.: https://www.heise.de/news/Verwundbare-Exchange-Server-der-oeffentlichen-Verwaltung-6320504.html


Ist halt noch lange kein Grund für gezielte Kampagnen staatlicher Akteure...


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt noch lange kein Grund für gezielte Kampagnen staatlicher Akteure...


Einmal das, und du kannst dir zu 100% sicher sein, dass es auch in den Baltischen Ländern oder der Ukraine mehr als ein Skriptkiddie braucht, um die dortigen Firewalls für lebenswichtige Infrastrukturen zu überwinden.
Das sind doch nur Nebelbomben zur Relativierungn (Vergleiche mit Skriptkiddies), um davon abzulenken, dass das eine Form der hybriden Kriegsführung Russlands ist, die sich Russland auch eine ganze Menge Geld kosten lässt, denn das Wissen und die Möglichkeiten fallen ja nicht vom Himmel.
Ich finde diesen Artikel ganz schön "happig"!








						Großbritannien wirft Russland Komplott zu Einsetzung von prorussischem Führer in Kiew vor
					

Was hat Russland in der Ukraine vor? Das Außenministerium in London will jetzt sehr genaue Informationen haben: Präsident Putin plane die Invasion und die Einsetzung einer ihm genehmen Regierung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich meine natürlich haben das Königreich und Russland im letzten Jahrzehnt eine ziemliche Vorgeschichte, aber das ein Außenministerium solche Informationen in der momentanen Lage an die Öffentlichkeit bringt, ohne stichhaltige Quellen, kann ich auch nicht wirklich glauben.


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt noch lange kein Grund für gezielte Kampagnen staatlicher Akteure...


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.



Don-71 schrieb:


> um die dortigen Firewalls für lebenswichtige Infrastrukturen zu überwinden.


Ich glaube du hast keinen blasen Schimmer, wie gruselig es teilweise um die Sicherheit in der IT bestellt ist. Da braucht man für Angriffe nicht sonstenswas für Fähigkeiten und "Bitte nur Experten". Siehe u.a. den Fall der Landkreisverwaltung Sachsen-Anhalt Bitterfeld oder dem Klärwerk. Also auch etwas, was zur Kritis gehört.








						KRITIS & IT-Sicherheit: BSI aktualisiert Hilfestellungen - PSW GROUP Blog
					

KRITIS geraten immer häufiger ins Visier von Cyberkriminellen. Das BSI, aber auch wir, die PSW GROUP, unterstützen KRITIS-Betreibende.




					www.psw-group.de
				



https://www.golem.de/news/schwachst...t-kritischen-infrastrukturen-1607-122063.html








						Digitalisierte Katastrophe: Wie Hacker eine Kreisverwaltung lahmlegten
					

Der Katastrophenfall wurde ausgerufen, ein Krisenstab tagte täglich, Soldaten der Bundeswehr leisteten Amtshilfe. Kein Unwetter löste im Landkreis Anhalt-Bitterfeld den Ausnahmezustand aus, sondern Hacker. Die Gefahr von Ransomware-Angriffen steigt für Verwaltungen und Unternehmen – auch weil an...




					www.rnd.de
				




Da kann man zu den Eindruck kommen, dass Putin sogar seinen Goldhamster dransetzen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es natürlich schlicht und ausschließlich um Werte. Also moralische Werte, versteht sich, nicht um... Werte-Werte. Kann ja wohl niemand bestreiten, dass Moral und Menschlichkeit unsere einzigen Maßstäbe sind bei der Ausrichtung unserer Politik und bei der Wahl unserer Verbündeten und Feindbilder.


Natürlich gelten moralisch für alle die selben Maßstäbe. Und auch nicht alles ist gut was der Westen macht.
Aber irgendwie hält sich die Kritik, gerade von linken Anhängern, was Putin betrifft sehr zurück.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für andere autokratische Systeme. Für die wird immer großes Verständnis gezeigt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohh, hat der Politoffizier keine Instruktionen dagelassen wie man mit Fakten umgehen soll, schade auch. Muss man wieder billige Bilder posten weil man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat.


Ich hab Ahnung. Die Ukraine wollte das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht unterzeichnen. Daraufhin gab es Proteste von EU-Befürwortern. Die haben aber keinen Putsch veranstaltet, sondern die Nazibanden.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt kommst du auch von selbst drauf, dass jeglicher militärischer Schiffverkehr durch die Dardanellen von der Türkei unterbunden werden kann und die sind nun mal NATO Mitglied.


Die Türkei wird sich nicht mit Russland anlegen. Über 70 % der Türken befürworten eine Partnerschaft mit Rußland, nur etwas über 20 % mit den USA. Der Handel mit den USA hat etwa die gleichen Ausmaße wie der mit Rußland. 
In der Türkei sollen jetzt Russisch-Ukrainische Gespräche stattfinden. Das wird hoffentlich helfen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Und deine Verleugnungstsrategie ist auch miserabel. Erst behaupten, es gäbe keine Aggression, dann die Aggression relativieren. Wundert mich nicht das pro russische Accs im Internet & die AfD dieselbe Kommunikationsstrategie fahren.


Wenn, dann schon eine mögliche "Aggression", bitte. Hmmm, vielleicht hat man bei der AfD einfach mehr Hirn. Wer will schon einen neuen Kalten Krieg?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Nutzung von Tartus != Verlegung der Schwarzmeerflotte. Das sollte selbst Dir einleuchten. Russland wird seine Flotte, samt aller Soldaten, samt aller Angehörigen NICHT in ein derart instabiles Umfeld verlegen nur um zig Milliarden und Jahre an Arbeit zu investieren nur um Sewastopol dafür aufzugeben.


Nein, das werden sie sicher nicht tun. Was die russischen Flugzeuge betrifft, da gibt es ähnliche Verträge mit Syrien. Die Lage ist auch stabil, außer bei der Al-Kaida in Idlib. Dort hat HTS wegen der Inflation der Lira massive Probleme und die Preise für Brot steigen. Auf die Straße gehen wird da aber wohl niemand, denn dann macht es bumm bumm und alle Gutmenschen schauen weg.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Und du solltest mehr Fakten und weniger Meinung kundtun, andernfalls wirst du wohl weiterhin aus Außenstelle Lubjanka-West wahrgenommen.


Schon mal was von Guantanamo gehört? Dort schmoren die absolut Entrechten. "Sie haben nicht das Recht auf einen Anwalt." Dort werden die Leute ohne Anklage festgehalten. In Abu Ghuraib muss es auch ganz toll gewesen sein. Ähnliche Gefängnisse unterhalten die USA überall, wo die Freiheit aus den Flugzeugen fällt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für andere autokratische Systeme. Für die wird immer großes Verständnis gezeigt.


Genau, Der gute Victor Orban wurde ja nicht nur 1x von der CSU hofiert.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau, Der gute Victor Orban wurde ja nicht nur 1x von der CSU hofiert.


Das können die Linken wie gesagt auch ganz gut: Linker Krampf mit Autokraten

Hier noch etwas zum Fall Schönbach



> Den Rücktritt Schönbachs bezeichnete der ukrainische Botschafter in Deutschland, Melnyk, als unzureichend. Der Zeitung "Welt" sagte er, die Aussagen des Vizeadmirals hätten die gesamte ukrainische Öffentlichkeit in tiefen Schock versetzt. Melnyk sprach zudem von einer "zynischen Verharmlosung der völkerrechtswidrigen Krim-Besetzung" und einem mit Hochnäsigkeit vorgetragenen Bezweifeln der Souveränität der Ukraine.


Quelle: Marine-Chef nach umstrittenen Äußerungen zurückgetreten


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

@ RyzA

Naja, den ukrainischen Botschafter würde ich mal im Moment nicht so ernst nehmen, denn die Äußerungen des deutschen Admirals dienen ihm natürlich als Steilvorlage, verbalen Druck aufzubauen und auszuüben, damit Deutschland doch Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine zustimmt. Nur darum geht es.
Der ganze Vorfall ist natürlich sehr peinlich für die Regierung, natürlich hauptsächlich wegen den Aussagen, aber wohl auch wegen dem skurilen Weltbild, das ein Führungsoffizier an den Tag legt.
Das möchte die Ukraine natürlich ausnutzen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich gelten moralisch für alle die selben Maßstäbe. Und auch nicht alles ist gut was der Westen macht.
> Aber irgendwie hält sich die Kritik, gerade von linken Anhängern, was Putin betrifft sehr zurück.
> Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für andere autokratische Systeme. Für die wird immer großes Verständnis gezeigt.


Nach Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Libyen, Somalia,... sollte der Westen mal besser nicht von Moral sprechen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

@Don-71 : es geht mir im Kern um die Aussage das die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat ist. Das wird versucht vom Kreml und anderen Kräften zu untergraben/verhindern.



seahawk schrieb:


> Nach Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Libyen, Somalia,... sollte der Westen mal besser nicht von Moral sprechen.


Und Russland nach Afghanistan, Tschetschenien, Syrien, Kasachstan, Belarus und der Ukraine?
Ist das alles besser?
Wenn dann gelten für *alle* die selben Maßstäbe!  Genauso wie ich es geschrieben habe.

Wer nur die eine Seite kritisiert begibt sich in eine heuchlerische Doppelmoral.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nach Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Libyen, Somalia,... sollte der Westen mal besser nicht von Moral sprechen.


Ich kann hier nur wirklich Irak 2003 und Libyen sehen, der Rest ist Propaganda, denn es gab mehr als driftige Gründe einzuschreiten. Und Libyen fusste nicht auf den USA, die kamen nur den völlig idiotischen Aktionen von Frankreich (Hollande) und England (Cameron) zu Hilfe, dass die sich nicht völlig blamieren.
Aber wahrscheinlich dürften differenzierte Betrachtungsweisen auch hier verschwendet sein.


RyzA schrieb:


> @Don-71 : es geht mir im Kern um die Aussage das die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat ist. Das wird versucht vom Kreml und anderen Kräften zu untergraben/verhindern.


Ja natürlich, deshalb musste er ja auch gehen, völlig zurecht, aber natürlich keilt der ukrainische Botschafter verbal im Moment so stark, weil er Waffenlieferungen haben will. Insoweit kommt ihm dieser Vorfll natürlich sehr gelegen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, deshalb musste er ja auch gehen, völlig zurecht, aber natürlich keilt der ukrainische Botschafter verbal im Moment so stark, weil er Waffenlieferungen haben will. Insoweit kommt ihm dieser Vorfll natürlich sehr gelegen.


Kann man aber verstehen... weil die Russen weiter fleissig die Milizen in der Ostukraine beliefern.
Mit solchen Waffen wurde übrigens, auch die Passagiermaschine "Flug 17" abgeschossen, wobei fast 300 Menschen starben. Was natürlich bis heute von Putin Freunden abgestritten wird.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und Russland nach Afghanistan, Tschetschenien, Syrien, Kasachstan, Belarus und der Ukraine?
> Ist das alles besser?
> ...



Der Gag ist doch aber gerade, dass "wir" genau diejenigen sind, deren Bündnispartner ebenfalls massiv Dreck am Feldstecken haben (und "wir selbst" z.T. auch) und da gerne mal ein bis drei Augen zukneifen.. Aber wenn es gegen den Russen (oder ein beliebiges anderes, mühevoll aufgebautes Feindbild), dann reklamieren "wir" eine moralische Überlegenheit für "uns", neben der Jeanne d'Arc wirkt wie ne 70er-Jahre Puffmutti auf St. Pauli.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur wirklich Irak 2003 und Libyen sehen, der Rest ist Propaganda, denn es gab mehr als driftige Gründe einzuschreiten. Und Libyen fusste nicht auf den USA, die kamen nur den völlig idiotischen Aktionen von Frankreich (Hollande) und England (Cameron) zu Hilfe, dass die sich nicht völlig blamieren.
> Aber wahrscheinlich dürften differenzierte Betrachtungsweisen auch hier verschwendet sein.


Und für die Russen gibt es eben auch triftige Gründe die Ukraine wieder einzugliedern.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Gag ist doch aber gerade, dass "wir" genau diejenigen sind, deren Bündnispartner ebenfalls massiv Dreck am Feldstecken haben (und "wir selbst" z.T. auch) und da gerne mal ein bis drei Augen zukneifen.. Aber wenn es gegen den Russen (oder ein beliebiges anderes, mühevoll aufgebautes Feindbild), dann reklamieren "wir" eine moralische Überlegenheit für "uns", neben der Jeanne d'Arc wirkt wie ne 70er-Jahre Puffmutti auf St. Pauli.


Du hattest den Begriff "Moral" hier doch eingeführt in die Diskussion. 
Hier im Thread geht es nun mal um die Ukraine.
Da ist es klar, dass dann auch vor allem Russland, im Visier ist.
Natürlich finde ich auch nicht gut was die USA im Irak oder sonstwo gemacht haben.
Und ich kritisiere auch deutsche Waffenlieferungen in die Türkei und Saudi-Arabien.

Aber ich sehe hier nur immer wieder Ablenkungsversuche, Relativierungen und Leugnungen, wenn Russland und seine Politik  kritisiert werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hattest den Begriff "Moral" hier doch eingeführt in die Diskussion.
> Hier im Thread geht es nun mal um die Ukraine.
> Da ist es klar, dass dann auch vor allem Russland, im Visier ist.
> Natürlich finde ich auch nicht gut was die USA im Irak oder sonstwo gemacht haben.
> ...



Mir geht es darum, Kritik an dem Pseudo-Narrativ zu üben, dass es bei diesem Konflikt um Moral und Werte gehen würde. Denn wenn wir uns eben anschauen, was die BRD und ihre Verbündeten sonst so treiben, wird die Luft für diese Argumentation deutlich dünner. Und dann können wir uns vielleicht mal des Pudels Kern widmen, nämlich der schnöden, geopolitischen Machtpolitik.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, Kritik an dem Pseudo-Narrativ zu üben, dass es bei diesem Konflikt um Moral und Werte gehen würde. Denn wenn wir uns eben anschauen, was die BRD und ihre Verbündeten sonst so treiben, wird die Luft für diese Argumentation deutlich dünner.


Achso. Ja mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger durch die Weltgeschichte gehen, wenn man selber nicht besser ist, davon halte ich auch nichts. Oder anderen mit Gewalt etwas aufzwingen zu wollen.
Ich dachte bei "gleichen moralischen Maßstäben" auch eher an Menschenrechte, welche international für alle zu gelten haben. Und Kriegsverbrechen welche vor Gerichte gestellt gehören.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und dann können wir uns vielleicht mal des Pudels Kern widmen, nämlich der schnöden, geopolitischen Machtpolitik.


Genau! Und Russland ist in der Ukraine der Agressor. Das fing mit der Annexion der Krim an. Und setzt sich mit dem Stellvertreter Krieg in der Ostukraine fort und den Truppenaufmärschen an der ukrainischen Grenze.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und dann können wir uns vielleicht mal des Pudels Kern widmen, nämlich der schnöden, geopolitischen Machtpolitik.


Könntest du mir mal bitte erklären, welchen wirklichen Nutzen die EU von dem Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine haben wollte oder sollte, wenn es ausschließlich um schnöde Machtpolitik geht?
Der Ukraine wurde dieses Abkommen auf eigenen Wunsch angeboten, weil die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat in Europa ist, das haben selbst die Russen vertraglich unterzeichnet!
Weder machtpolitisch noch finanziell hat die EU wirkliche Vorteile bei einem Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine, genauso wie bei den Beitrittskandidaten auf dem Balkan, insoweit müssen ja doch solche Fakten wie Verträge und Satzungen also RECHT, so etwas wie eine Rolle spielen!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich hab Ahnung.


Ich zweifle, denn:



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Türkei wird sich nicht mit Russland anlegen. Über 70 % der Türken befürworten eine Partnerschaft mit Rußland, nur etwas über 20 % mit den USA. Der Handel mit den USA hat etwa die gleichen Ausmaße wie der mit Rußland.
> In der Türkei sollen jetzt Russisch-Ukrainische Gespräche stattfinden. Das wird hoffentlich helfen.


Was die NATO ist und wie die funktioniert, das hast du aber mitbekommen, oder? Das Schwarze Meer hat nunmal eine geographische Engstelle und die wird nicht von Russland kontrolliert, d.h. im Falle eines Krieges mit der NATO wäre Tartus als Hafen massiv nachteilig für Russland.

Aber schön wie du zeigst, dass es Dir nur um Propaganda geht. Wenn das mit Sewastopol angeblich ja garkein Thema wäre, warum haben die Russen dann bereits nach der Orangen Revolution gedroht (https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/meldung142146.html), warum hat man nach Übernahme der Regierung Janukowitsch direkt einen neuen Pachtvertrag ausgehandelt?




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein, das werden sie sicher nicht tun. Was die russischen Flugzeuge betrifft, da gibt es ähnliche Verträge mit Syrien. Die Lage ist auch stabil, außer bei der Al-Kaida in Idlib. Dort hat HTS wegen der Inflation der Lira massive Probleme und die Preise für Brot steigen. Auf die Straße gehen wird da aber wohl niemand, denn dann macht es bumm bumm und alle Gutmenschen schauen weg.



Du verstehst den Punkt nicht. Syrien ist nur eine schwere Erkrankung von Assad von entfernt, kein Partner der Russen mehr zu sein. Hier investiert niemand der bei Verstand ist, Milliarden Euro in den Bau von Hafenanlagen, nur um am Ende in einer schlechteren strategischen Position zu verharren.
Tartus ist für Russland aktuell keine Option um die eigene Schwarzmeerflotte dort unterzubringen. Und wird es auf Jahrzehnte nicht werden. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Guantanamo gehört? Dort schmoren die absolut Entrechten. "Sie haben nicht das Recht auf einen Anwalt." Dort werden die Leute ohne Anklage festgehalten. In Abu Ghuraib muss es auch ganz toll gewesen sein. Ähnliche Gefängnisse unterhalten die USA überall, wo die Freiheit aus den Flugzeugen fällt.


Das ist ne tolle Story, lenkst du so immer vom Thema ab?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich zweifle, denn:
> 
> 
> Was die NATO ist und wie die funktioniert, das hast du aber mitbekommen, oder? Das Schwarze Meer hat nunmal eine geographische Engstelle und die wird nicht von Russland kontrolliert, d.h. im Falle eines Krieges mit der NATO wäre Tartus als Hafen massiv nachteilig für Russland.
> ...


Warum hat die Türkei denn z.B. den Rauswurf aus dem F35 Programm in Kauf genommen, um die S-400 zu behalten? Nein, Erdogan hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Nachdem er sich mit Putin versöhnt hatte, gab es prompt einen Putschversuch, was für ein Zufall. Die Russen haben ihn gewarnt und er konnte sich in Sicherheit bringen. Und dann diese Drohungen der USA, die türkische Wirtschaft zu "vernichten". Der wird nicht noch einmal mit dem "Wertewesten" gemeinsame Sache machen. Ist raus. Hoşça kal!

Hat auch durchblicken lassen, wen er hinter der Inflation sieht:








						Erdogan: Türkei in einem  ökonomischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg
					

Der türkische Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan verteidigt ungeachtet der hohen Inflation und der Währungskrise die Zinssenkungen der Notenbank. Das sei Teil des „wirtschaftlichen Unabhängigkeitskriegs“, sagte Erdogan in einer am Sonntag ausgestrahlten Rede vor afrikanischen Jugendlichen. Er werde...




					www.stol.it
				







hoffgang schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Punkt nicht. Syrien ist nur eine schwere Erkrankung von Assad von entfernt, kein Partner der Russen mehr zu sein. Hier investiert niemand der bei Verstand ist, Milliarden Euro in den Bau von Hafenanlagen, nur um am Ende in einer schlechteren strategischen Position zu verharren.
> Tartus ist für Russland aktuell keine Option um die eigene Schwarzmeerflotte dort unterzubringen. Und wird es auf Jahrzehnte nicht werden.


Wie man diesen Assad und seinen Staat, der überstanden hat, was kein westliches Land überstehen würde, immer derart unterschätzen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Die Amtszeiten des syrischen Präsidenten sind ohnehin begrenzt und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wird ein Anderer Präsident der SAR sein.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist ne tolle Story, lenkst du so immer vom Thema ab?


Du kamst doch mit der Lubjanka um die Ecke. Jetzt beschwerst du dich???


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie man diesen Assad und seinen Staat, der überstanden hat, was kein westliches Land überstehen würde, immer derart unterschätzen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Die Amtszeiten des syrischen Präsidenten sind ohnehin begrenzt und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wird ein Anderer Präsident der SAR sein.


Assad ist ein Massenmörder und gehört vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt.
Und die Russen haben auch Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien begangen.
Indem sie gezielt Zivilisten bombardiert haben. Einrichtungen wie Schulen und Krankenhäuser.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Assad ist ein Massenmörder und gehört vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt.
> Und die Russen haben auch Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien begangen.
> Indem sie gezielt Zivilisten bombardiert haben. Einrichtungen wie Schulen und Krankenhäuser.


Klar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und für die Russen gibt es eben auch triftige Gründe die Ukraine wieder einzugliedern.


Welche sind das denn?


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Klar


Meinst du deine komische Karte entkräftet irgendetwas?

Du versuchst irgendwie auch immer alles abzustreiten und zu widerlegen. Anstatt einmal zuzugeben das es wirklich so ist. 

 SYRIEN: GEZIELTE ANGRIFFE AUF KRANKENHÄUSER UND SCHULEN

Aber zu etwas möchte ich dir jetzt abschließend noch gratulieren: du bist die erste Person hier im Forum, welche auf meine Ignoreliste gesetzt wird. Glückwunsch!


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum hat die Türkei denn z.B. den Rauswurf aus dem F35 Programm in Kauf genommen, um die S-400 zu behalten? Nein, Erdogan hat seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Nachdem er sich mit Putin versöhnt hatte, gab es prompt einen Putschversuch, was für ein Zufall. Die Russen haben ihn gewarnt und er konnte sich in Sicherheit bringen. Und dann diese Drohungen der USA, die türkische Wirtschaft zu "vernichten". Der wird nicht noch einmal mit dem "Wertewesten" gemeinsame Sache machen. Ist raus. Hoşça kal!


Hachja, die Russen und ihre Liebe für Verschwörungstheorien. Leider verkennst du komplett, was Krieg zwischen Russland und der NATO bedeuten würde. Denn für die Russen sind die Dardanellen derart wichtig, im Falle eines Konflikts wäre es für Russland nicht nur notwendig dort zu kreuzen, sondern auch zu verhindern, das NATO Einheiten ins Schwarze Meer verlegen.

Und so dicke ist die Freundschaft ja nun auch nicht, hat man in Bergkarabach gesehen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Du kamst doch mit der Lubjanka um die Ecke. Jetzt beschwerst du dich???


Du musst lernen zu lesen was andere schreiben... 




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, Kritik an dem Pseudo-Narrativ zu üben, dass es bei diesem Konflikt um Moral und Werte gehen würde. Denn wenn wir uns eben anschauen, was die BRD und ihre Verbündeten sonst so treiben, wird die Luft für diese Argumentation deutlich dünner. Und dann können wir uns vielleicht mal des Pudels Kern widmen, nämlich der schnöden, geopolitischen Machtpolitik.


Es geht nicht um Moral, Moral und Werte sind nur Vorwände. Es geht stumpf um Sicherheitspolitik und die kann sich im Zweifel keine Moral erlauben sondern hat sehr oft nur die Wahl zwischen mies und noch mieser.
Im aktuellen Fall bringts auch nix wenn man sich gegenseitig aufzählt wer wo was angestellt hat, am Ende ist die Krim immer noch annektiert, Russlands Truppen stehen immer noch an der Grenze und im Donbass ist immer noch Krieg.

Moral und Werte werden vorgeschoben um beim Wähler den Eindruck zu erwecken, man würde für irgendwas stehen, dabei ist genau das die problematische Lüge. Man steht für etwas, nämlich für ein sicheres Deutschland, leider fällt es sehr vielen Menschen schwer zu akzeptieren, was der tatsächliche Preis für unseren Lebensstandard ist.

Fakt bleibt: Russlands Aggression gegenüber der EU, der NATO & der Ukraine beeinflussen unsere Sicherheit & die Systeme die diese gewährleisten negativ. Man kann gerne drüber diskutieren, dass wir die Sicherheit Russlands negativ beeinflussen, da bin ich mittendrin statt nur dabei, am Ende bleibt aber übrig: Wir sind in Deutschland und stehen auf der Seite der Attackierten und für uns steht ebenfalls in diesem Konflikt einiges auf dem Spiel, nicht zuletzt, wie sich unsere Sicherheit in den kommenden Jahren & Jahrzehnten darstellt. Von daher ist es auch keine Frage mehr ob wir eine Wahl haben oder nicht. Wir sind fest in NATO & EU verwurzelt - wenn wir das nicht mehr wollen, dann würde das bedeuten, sämtliche Anker unserer Sicherheit zu lösen und neue zu suchen, was schwierig bis unmöglich sein dürfte und massivste Auswirkungen auf unsere Sicherheit, Wirtschaft & Gesellschaft haben wird. Wir gehen diesen Weg seit Jahrzehnten, kurz mal eben ausscheren ist nicht drin. 

Moral ist nur das, was drübergekleistert wird weil komplexe Sachverhalte für den Großteil der Menschen auf diesem Planeten einfach nicht verständlich sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatten die Russen bei Hitler nicht die selbe Strategie angewendet wie einst schon bei Napoleon?
> 
> Quelle: Verbrannte Erde
> 
> Dazu wurden den Deutschen die Versorgungswege abgeschnitten und der Winter hat ihnen noch den Rest gegeben.



Gegen Napoleon wurden noch keine Eisenbahngleise abgerissen (wobei die Sowjets in der Hinsicht auch nicht annähernd so gründlich waren, wie die Nazis ein 1-2 Jahre später). Umgekehrt spielte die Versorgung der Truppen aus örtlichen Ressourcen im zweiten Weltkrieg eine geringere Rolle als zu napoleonischen Zeiten und als echte Rassisten haben sich die Deutschen sowieo genommen, was sie wollten. Wegen der teilweise abgebrannten Ernte sind Russen und Polen verhungert, aber keine Deutschen.

Aber gescheitert sind Hitler und Napoleon trotzdem am gleichen Feind: Der Geographie. Beide haben nicht ansatzweise kapiert, wie verdammt groß Russland wirklich ist und was für enorme Truppenstärken und noch viel enormere Transportkapazitäten man bräuchte, um die resultierenden Frontlängen zuverlässig zu versorgen und das eingenommene Hinterland flächig zu sichern. Auf dem Höhepunkt des Krieges konnte die Wehrmacht rund 4 Millionen Soldaten für die Ostfront aufbringen. Selbst wenn die ohne Toten das gesamte westliche Viertel der Sowjetunion erobert hätten, hätte danach weniger als ein Soldat pro km² zur Verfügung gestanden, um das eroberte Land gegen Guerillaaktivitäten zu sichern. Und da ist noch kein einziger Nazi für die Sicherung der verbleibenden Front eingerechnet.




Poulton schrieb:


> Leider hängt man den Grünen, im Gegensatz zur SPD, nicht den Zusatz "Verräterpartei" an und straft sie bis heute dafür ab. Dabei wäre der Zusatz mehr als gerechtfertigt.



Was für eine soziale Agenda sollen die Grünen denn deiner Meinung nach in den 90ern gehabt haben, die sie unter Schröder hätten verraten können? Die sind praktisch nur mit Umwelt zur Wahl angetreten und haben EEG, geordneten Atomausstieg und Bio-Landwirtschaftsreform durchgesetzt. Ein paar Frauenthemen gab es noch, die gingen aber in der Realpolitik auch nicht komplett unter, und sonst war es das. Ich kann verstehen, dass einige Leute den Einsatz in Jugoslawien mit den pazifistischen Grundsätzen für unvereinbar hielten, aber soziale Umverteilung stand erst viel später bei den Grünen hoch im Kurs; damals was das noch ein (vermeintliches) Thema der SPD.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, aber wenn ne Firma mehrere Generationen in der Hand einer Familie liegt, wie würdest du das denn sonst bezeichnen?



Großkonzerne seit mehreren Generationen in Deutschland?
"Nazi Kollaborateure"
Denn nicht-Nazi-Kollaborateure hatten nur rund 3 Generationen Zeit und das reicht in aller Regel nicht, um ausgehend von Null ein Imperium aufzubauen. (Ausnahmen gibt es im Bereich IT, aber SAP ist nicht in Familienbesitz)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Russland Sewastopol aufgeben und nach Tartus verlegen wöllte würde es locker 10 Jahre dauern, bis Tartus soweit wäre.



10 Jahre wären aber sehr ambitioniert für die Eroberung gesamten des Kaukasus und Teile des Nordiraks oder der Osttürkei respektive Alternativ der gesamten Westtürkei, um eine kriegssichere Land- respektive Seeverbindung nach Tartus zu schaffen  .

Die einzige Möglichkeit Möglichkeit Russlands, Sewastopol strategisch überflüssig zu machen, wäre ein Ausbau Noworossijsks (notfalls Tuapses). Und das wiederum ist so lächerlich einfach (es ist schließlich schon der größte russische Hafen überhaupt und zusätzlich auch schon Marinestützpunkt), dass man Putins Krimpolitik rein auf Nationalismus und Machtdemonstration reduzieren kann.




RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man aber verstehen... weil die Russen weiter fleissig die Milizen in der Ostukraine beliefern.
> Mit solchen Waffen wurde übrigens, auch die Passagiermaschine "Flug 17" abgeschossen, wobei fast 300 Menschen starben.



Als Waffenlieferung würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Das war ein glasklarer Einsatz der russischen Armee. Hätten die die Buk nur geliefert und den Separatisten zur Verwendung überlassen, wäre sie ja nach dem Schuss nicht zurück nach Russland geschaffen worden.
(Für nahezu alle anderen Opfer der Separatisten kann man aber russische Waffenlieferungen verantwortlich machen. Gibt ja sonst nur die Möglichkeit über die Ukraine und die verkaufen wohl eher nicht in diese Richtung.)




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum hat die Türkei denn z.B. den Rauswurf aus dem F35 Programm in Kauf genommen, um die S-400 zu behalten?



Hast du dir mal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der F-35 angeguckt und in Relation zur türkischen Wirtschaft gesetzt?


----------



## hoffgang (23. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit Möglichkeit Russlands, Sewastopol strategisch überflüssig zu machen, wäre ein Ausbau Noworossijsks (notfalls Tuapses). Und das wiederum ist so lächerlich einfach (es ist schließlich schon der größte russische Hafen überhaupt und zusätzlich auch schon Marinestützpunkt), dass man Putins Krimpolitik rein auf Nationalismus und Machtdemonstration reduzieren kann.


Ähhh nein...

Wo willst du denn bitte in Noworossijsk ~20.000 Soldaten & Matrosen samt Angehörigen unterbringen... Zumal dort kaum Fläche für neue Hafenanlagen zur Verfügung steht bei der Topographie um die Stadt herum. Ein Ausbau der Stadt ist einfach nicht möglich.

Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Hafenanlagen. Munitionsbunker, Lagerhallen, der ganze Logistikkram. Sewastopol ist über Jahrzehnte zu dem gewachsen was es heute ist, das verlegt man nicht "mal eben so".


----------



## Poulton (23. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine soziale Agenda sollen die Grünen denn deiner Meinung nach in den 90ern gehabt haben


Da hilft es einen Blick ins Wahlprogramm von denen damals zu werfen zu werfen. 
https://www.boell.de/sites/default/...es/download_de/stiftung/1994_Wahlprogramm.pdf
https://www.boell.de/sites/default/...kationen/1998_Wahlprogramm_Bundestagswahl.pdf
So hat man z.B. Kohl die beginnende Liberalisierung der Finanzmärkte und Steuersenkungen für Reiche und Unternehmen angekreidet, was man aber selber gemacht hat als man an der Macht war:
https://www.zeit.de/2005/37/Steuern
https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...nden-der-heuschrecken-baendiger-a-611329.html
Das ganze geht weiter mit aufzählen wie unter Kohl noch Arbeitnehmerrechte abgebaut wurden, gleichzeitig sind sie aber mitverantwortlich für die wohl größte Schleifung von AN-Rechten im Zuge der Agenda 2010.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Moral, Moral und Werte sind nur Vorwände. Es geht stumpf um Sicherheitspolitik und die kann sich im Zweifel keine Moral erlauben sondern hat sehr oft nur die Wahl zwischen mies und noch mieser.


Eines muss man dir hoch anrechnen: Du machst wenigstens, im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen, die es versuchen mit reichlich von Reagan signierten "Verteidigung der freien Welt und westlicher Werte"-Heckscheibenaufklebern zu übertünschen, keinen Hehl daraus um was geht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Sewastopol ist über Jahrzehnte zu dem gewachsen was es heute ist, .


Müssten es nicht schon Jahrhunderte sein?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (23. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hachja, die Russen und ihre Liebe für Verschwörungstheorien. Leider verkennst du komplett, was Krieg zwischen Russland und der NATO bedeuten würde. Denn für die Russen sind die Dardanellen derart wichtig, im Falle eines Konflikts wäre es für Russland nicht nur notwendig dort zu kreuzen, sondern auch zu verhindern, das NATO Einheiten ins Schwarze Meer verlegen.
> 
> Und so dicke ist die Freundschaft ja nun auch nicht, hat man in Bergkarabach gesehen.


Im Kriegsfall fällt die Nato auseinander. Die Türkei als zweitstärkstes Mitglied der Nato wird nicht mitmachen. Die wissen genau, daß die Russen nur ein paar konventionelle Raketen schicken müssen, dann gehen die Lichter aus, dann ist der Krieg für die Türkei vorbei. Deutschland hat nichts. Frankreich und Briten nicht viel mehr:
"Less than a month into the Libyan conflict, NATO is running short of precision bombs, highlighting the limitations of Britain, France and other European countries in sustaining even a relatively small military action over an extended period of time, according to senior NATO and U.S. officials.

The shortage of European munitions, along with the limited number of aircraft available, has raised doubts among some officials about whether the United States can continue to avoid returning to the air campaign if Libyan leader Moammar Gaddafi hangs on to power for several more months."


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/nato-runs-short-on-some-munitions-in-libya/2011/04/15/AF3O7ElD_story.html
		


Die Russen hingegen haben jede Menge modernes Zeug und gewinnen den Krieg, denn die US-Präsenz in Europa reicht nicht aus. Einen handfesten Krieg mit Materialschlachten und allem werden die USA für Europa nicht führen. Sie werden sich mit den Russen einigen und der Krieg wird beendet.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du musst lernen zu lesen was andere schreiben...


Immer diese Rückläufer. Wenn du was sagst stehe doch dazu.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der F-35 angeguckt und in Relation zur türkischen Wirtschaft gesetzt?


Man kann sich ausdenken, daß man in der Türkei über die Preise und Unterhaltskosten vorher im Bilde war. Auch war die Türkei nicht nur Kunde, sondern als Mitglied des F-35 Programms Produzent. Das hätte den Preis sicher reduziert. Immer noch teurer als S-400. Aber es geht ja auch um die Politik. Der S-400 Kauf stößt bei der Nato nicht eben auf Gegenliebe. Man bot Patriot-Raketen an und weiß der Geier was, aber Erdogan blieb bei der S-400.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche sind das denn?


- Schutz der russischen Minderheit


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> - Schutz der russischen Minderheit


Vor was schützen?


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor was schützen?


Vor Represalien durch die ukrainische Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vor Represalien durch die ukrainische Regierung.


Selbst wenn es so wäre, hat Russland trotzdem nicht das Recht, ukrainischen Boden zu besetzen.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so wäre, hat Russland trotzdem nicht das Recht, ukrainischen Boden zu besetzen.


Nicht mehr oder weniger als die USA und die NATO das Recht haben andere Staaten anzugreifen und zu besetzen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als die USA und die NATO das Recht haben andere Staaten anzugreifen und zu besetzen.


Das steht ausser Frage. Dafür wurden sie ja auch kritisiert.

Aber was Russland in der Ukraine macht ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das steht ausser Frage. Dafür wurden sie ja auch kritisiert.
> 
> Aber was Russland in der Ukraine macht ist nicht in Ordnung.


Natürlich ist es nicht richtig, aber der Westen hat seine Interessen in den letzten 30 Jahren auch sehr skrupellos mit militärischen Mitteln durchgesetzt. Es wäre dumm zu glauben, dass andere Nationen das dann nicht machen. 

Wobei der Westen der falsche Begriff ist. Wir reden hier über die kleine Gruppe der extrem reichen Personen, die 3/4 des Wohlstandes angehäuft haben und deren Interessen am Ende die Politik lenken. Leider haben die Oligarchen und ihre Äquivalente in Russland jetzt ein Interesse an einem militärischen Konflikt in Europa. Wir befinden wir uns erneut im Sommer 1914. Es geht um Macht, Einfluss aber vor allem darum, den Status Quo für die Besitzenden zu sichern. Zu lange Phasen des Friedens und das Fehlen eines gemeinsamen Feindes gefährden die Machtposition der Besitzenden, denn dann fangen die Leute an über die Gerechtigkeit der Verteilung des Besitzes nachzudenken. 

"Der Kapitalismus trägt den Krieg in sich wie die Wolke den Regen."  (Jean Jaures)


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei der Westen der falsche Begriff ist. Wir reden hier über die kleine Gruppe der extrem reichen Personen, die 3/4 des Wohlstandes angehäuft haben und deren Interessen am Ende die Politik lenken.


Aber was haben der Afghanistan und Irakkrieg denn den Reichen und vor allem den USA gebracht?
Eigentlich im Endeffekt nur Verluste.  Personell und materiell. Und Destabilisierungen im nahen Osten.
Da müssen die sich aber gewaltig verspekuliert haben.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das steht ausser Frage. Dafür wurden sie ja auch kritisiert.
> 
> Aber was Russland in der Ukraine macht ist nicht in Ordnung.


Falle doch nicht auf den Scheiss rein, mit seinen Lügen und Propaganda!
Es gab nie Repressalien gegen die russische Bevölkerung!
Es gab Überlegungen Ukrainisch zur Amtssprache zu machen und das wurde propangadistisch aufgebauscht, es gab nie Verfolgungen, Lager, Verhaftungen oder ähnliches.
Das mit Afghanistan in Verbindung mit Al Qaida (9/11) und Syrien mit dem IS und Assads Geheimdienst zu vergleichen, ist eigentlich schon ein Verbrechen an sich, lasse dich doch nicht auf solche Lügen und Vergleiche ein, die nicht mal 2sec haltbar sind.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was haben der Afghanistan und Irakkrieg denn den Reichen und vor allem den USA gebracht?
> Eigentlich im Endeffekt nur Verluste.  Personell und materiell. Und Destabilisierungen im nahen Osten.
> Da müssen die sich gewaltig verspekuliert haben.


Guck doch was die treibenden Kräfte hinter den Invasion so vorhatten. Und sie haben gut verdient, denn das Geld was der Staat dafür ausgab ist in ihren Taschen gelandet.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Wenn dann haben wohl Rüstungsfirmen und Sicherheitsfirmen (welche Söldner beschäftigen) am Krieg am meisten verdient. Und eventuell noch Öl - und Gaskonzerne.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann haben wohl Rüstungsfirmen und Sicherheitsfirmen (welche Söldner beschäftigen) am Krieg am meisten verdient. Und eventuell noch Öl - und Gaskonzerne.


Das kann man für den Irak Krieg auch alles vorwefen, aber eben *nur *für Bushs Irak Krieg, ansonsten sind die Vergleiche die seahawk hier anstellt komplette Lügen


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man für den Irak Krieg auch alles vorwefen, aber eben *nur *für Bushs Irak Krieg, ansonsten sind die Vergleiche die seahawk hier anstellt komplette Lügen


Du scheinst halt noch zu glauben, dass diese Kriege aus humanitären Gründen geführt wurden. Abgesehen davon geht es gar nicht um eine Rechtfertigung, denn was Russland in der Ukraine vorführt ist verbrecherisch, es ist nur blauäugig zu glauben, dass andere Nationen nicht dem Beispiel der USA folgen werden und gnadenlose Machtpolitik durchziehen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du scheinst halt noch zu glauben, dass diese Kriege aus humanitären Gründen geführt wurden. Abgesehen davon geht es gar nicht um eine Rechtfertigung, denn was Russland in der Ukraine vorführt ist verbrecherisch, es ist nur blauäugig zu glauben, dass andere Nationen nicht dem Beispiel der USA folgen werden und gnadenlose Machtpolitik durchziehen werden.


Ich glaube das deine Vergleiche, verbrecherisch sind und nur dazu da sind, hier Russlands Handlungen zu rechtfertigen und zu relativieren!
Afghanistan wurde angegriffen, nachdem es 3500 zivile Tote durch den größten jemals verübten Terroranschlag gegeben hat, der mit Förderung und Unterstützung der damaligen afghanischen Regierung von Afghanistan aus geplant, vorbereitet und von dort befehligt wurde.
In Syrien wurde eingegriffen, nachdem Assad Chemiewaffen gegen seine eigene Bevölkerung benutzt hat, die Ausbreitung des IS eher gefördert als verhindert hat und die Massaker seines Geheimdienstes nachgewiesen wurden!

Das alles vergleichst du mit den Überlegungen zu einer neuen Amtssprache und behauptest irgend etwas von Repressalien gegen die russische Bevölkerung in der Ukraine, welche Repressalen (Quellen).

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich schämen in den Spiegel zu schauen!


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

Ich sagte, das die Russen so argumentieren, nicht dass es stattgefunden hat. Ein formelle Begrüdung auf der Qualität der irakischen WMDs.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Immerhin hat @seahawk  eingestanden das Russlands Vorgehen falsch ist und es sogar verurteilt.
Das liest man hier selten von Menschen mit (vermutlich) linken Gesinnungen.
Sonst ist es eher Rumgeeier, viele Relativierungen, Ablenkungen und Rechtfertigungsversuche.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

Man muss sich da ja auch nichts vormachen, Russland ist ein autoritärer Staat, der seine Macht skrupellos ausnutzt. Menschenrechte, Demokratie und Freiheit gelten da wenig. Nur hat der US Präsident ja bereits klar gemacht welchen Stellenwert die Ukraine für die USA hat und das ist nicht mehr als ein böser Brief und Wirtschaftssanktionen. Unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen ist es nur fair den Ukrainiern zu raten einen Kompromiss mit den Russen zu suchen und sich von der Krim zu verabschieden.  Ich möchte nicht, dass die Ukrainer das Schicksal de Ortskräfte in Afghanistan teilen, die sehr bitter lernen mussten, dass Freiheit und Demokratie nur solange verteidigt werden, wie den USA es genehm ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Naja, die USA wollen auch keinen direkten bewaffneten Konflikt mit Russland. Was logisch ist.
Außerdem ist die Ukraine nicht mal in der Nato. Also kein formeller Bündnispartner.
Und was heisst demokratische Werte verteidigen? Wurde das nicht immer kritisiert, dass man diese Werte niemanden aufzwingen soll? Der Irak und Afghanistan sind beste Beispiele dafür wie ein solches Vorhaben gescheitert ist. Aus Aghanistan musste man irgendwann abziehen und der Zeitpunkt wäre wohl immer unpassend gewesen. Nur die Evakuierung hätte man tatsächlich besser planen sollen, so das nicht soviel Ortskräfte zurückgegelassen werden mussten. Man kann die Ukraine höchstens finanziell oder durch Waffenlieferungen unterstützen. Aber das ist hier ja auch heftig umstritten.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die USA wollen auch keinen direkten bewaffneten Konflikt mit Russland. Was logisch ist.
> Außerdem ist die Ukraine nicht mal in der Nato. Also kein formeller Bündnispartner.
> Und was heisst demokratische Werte verteidigen? Wurde das nicht immer kritisiert, dass man diese Werte niemanden aufzwingen soll? Der Irak und Afghanistan sind beste Beispiele dafür wie ein solches Vorhaben gescheitert ist. Aus Aghanistan musste man irgendwann abziehen und der Zeitpunkt wäre wohl immer unpassend gewesen. Nur die Evakuierung hätte man tatsächlich besser planen sollen, so das nicht soviel Ortskräfte zurückgegelassen werden müssen. Man kann die Ukraine höchstens finanziell oder durch Waffenlieferungen unterstützen.


Alles richtig, das ist halt Realpolitik, man sollte das dann aber konsequent tun und der Ukraine klar sagen, dass sie keine Hilfe im Krieg mit den Russen erwarten kann. Waffen zu schicken, um die Freiheit bis zum letzten ukrainischen Soldaten zu verteidigen, schafft nur falsche Erwartungen und Hoffnungen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Waffen zu schicken, um die Freiheit bis zum letzten ukrainischen Soldaten zu verteidigen, schafft nur falsche Erwartungen und Hoffnungen.


Nur ganz ohne würden sie noch hilfloser dastehen. Vor allem, weil man ja weiß, dass die pro-russischen Milizen im Osten der Ukraine, von Russland beliefert werden. Sehr schwierige Situation.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Immer diese Rückläufer. Wenn du was sagst stehe doch dazu.



Meine Aussage war:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und du solltest mehr Fakten und weniger Meinung kundtun, andernfalls wirst du wohl weiterhin aus Außenstelle Lubjanka-West wahrgenommen.



Wie du davon auf Guantanamo kommst erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich steh dazu, deine Posts hier sind russische Propaganda, gepaart mit Unwissen und absichtlichen Fehlinformationen. Dass du nicht in der Lage bist einfache Sätze zu lesen & den Kontext zu verstehen und dann mit irgendwelchem US Blaming Unfug antwortest, dafür kann ich dann leider nix.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur ganz ohne würden sie noch hilfloser dastehen. Vor allem, weil man ja weiß, dass die pro-russischen Milizen im Osten der Ukraine, von Russland beliefert werden. Sehr schwierige Situation.


Ich finde es auch extrem schwer, weil es auf der einen Seite klar ist, dass ihnen niemand wirklich helfen wird, wenn die Russen angreifen, auf der anderen Seite man ihnen aber auch keinen politischen Weg aus dem Schlamassel aufzeigt. 

Ich finde es halt faktisch unehrlich wenn man sagt: "Ihr habt das uneingeschränkte Recht in der NATO zu sein und euer Anspruch auf die Krim und Donbass ist unstrittig , nur wenn die Russen das militärisch verhindern wollen, dann seid ihr auf euch alleine angewiesen." 

Erinnert mich immer an Tschechoslowakei 1938 oder an die Belgier, die zweimal vergebens auf die britischen und französischen Truppen warteten.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch extrem schwer, weil es auf der einen Seite klar ist, dass ihnen niemand wirklich helfen wird, wenn die Russen angreifen, auf der anderen Seite man ihnen aber auch keinen politischen Weg aus dem Schlamassel aufzeigt.


Das ist wieder nur halb richtig. Es gäbe politische Wege, dafür müssten aber die Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden. Dazu gehört z.b. auch Einigkeit in der EU / NATO über das gemeinsame Vorgehen, damit man auch ne Basis für Verhandlungen hat und keine fragmentierte Interessensbekundung jedes Mitgliedslandes.

Ich sachs erneut, das was du so feierst, die Verweigerung Deutschlands Waffen zu liefern, ist mit Grund für diese Fragmentierung und torpediert politische Lösungen, einfach weil Russland nicht drauf angewiesen ist auf diese einzugehen. Der Westen macht sich selbst schwach und verschlechtert damit seine Ausgangsposition gegenüber Russland zum Nachteil der Ukraine.

Und dazu kommt, die Forderungen Russlands würde eine aktuelle Ukrainische Regierung niemals akzeptieren.




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt faktisch unehrlich wenn man sagt: "Ihr habt das uneingeschränkte Recht in der NATO zu sein und euer Anspruch auf die Krim und Donbass ist unstrittig , nur wenn die Russen das militärisch verhindern wollen, dann seid ihr auf euch alleine angewiesen."


Das ist das ehrlichste Statement überhaupt. Ist die Ukraine Teil der EU / der NATO? Nein? Also besteht keine vertragliche Verpflichtung von irgendwem. Der Westen hat ein Interesse daran der Ukraine zu helfen, in einem Maße, das für den Westen nicht nachteilig ist.

Unehrlich ist, das unehrlich zu finden, gleichzeitig aber militärische Hilfe für die Ukraine anzuprangern.
Die Ukraine hat das Recht in der NATO zu sein, es hat das Recht seine Staatsgrenzen unversehrt zu sehen und sein Territorium unangetastet, der Anspruch auf die Krim & den Donbass IST unstrittig. Das ist alles nicht diskutabel. Nur, eine Absicht sich dem Westen zuzuwenden ist keine Garantie vom Westen geschützt zu werden (zurecht), man siehe nur Georgien 2008.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat das Recht in der NATO zu sein, es hat das Recht seine Staatsgrenzen unversehrt zu sehen und sein Territorium unangetastet, der Anspruch auf die Krim & den Donbass IST unstrittig.


Also das mit der Nato sehe ich nach den Statuten nicht so, sie hätten ein "Recht" in der EU zu sein, bei der Nato gibt es das Problem mit ihren Grenzen, analog galt und gilt das auch für Georgien, plus Einstimmigkeit aller Mitglieder, die nie gegeben war, und für Georgien genauso wenig. Natürlich haben sie das Recht den Wunsch zu haben, Mitglied der Nato zu werden.
Das ist halt keine reine US Veranstaltung.

Was sagst du eigentlich zu Finnland und Schweden und der seit diesem Jahr staattfindenden lebhaften Debatte in beiden Ländern, der Nato beizutreten, auf Grund der russischen "Forderungen".
Gerade bei diesen Beiden, kann sich die Nato eigentlich, wenn es soweit kommen sollte, gar nicht verweigern, ohne sich vor der Weltöffentlichkeit bloßzustellen. Und Finnland hat eine ziemlich lange Grenze mit Russland.









						Finnland und Schweden demonstrieren Nähe zur Nato
					

Die beiden Länder waren nie Nato-Mitglieder. Angesichts Russlands zunehmender Aggression fragen nun manche, ob das so bleiben soll.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist wieder nur halb richtig. Es gäbe politische Wege, dafür müssten aber die Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden. Dazu gehört z.b. auch Einigkeit in der EU / NATO über das gemeinsame Vorgehen, damit man auch ne Basis für Verhandlungen hat und keine fragmentierte Interessensbekundung jedes Mitgliedslandes.
> 
> Ich sachs erneut, das was du so feierst, die Verweigerung Deutschlands Waffen zu liefern, ist mit Grund für diese Fragmentierung und torpediert politische Lösungen, einfach weil Russland nicht drauf angewiesen ist auf diese einzugehen. Der Westen macht sich selbst schwach und verschlechtert damit seine Ausgangsposition gegenüber Russland zum Nachteil der Ukraine.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es nicht ehrlich zu sagen: "Hier habt ihr einige alte Kanonen der NVA, wir unterstützen zu 100% euer Recht in der NATO zu sein und die Krim zurück zu bekommen, aber viel Glück wenn die Russen kommen." 

Und den Russen sagt man. "Es ist nicht okay in der Ukraine ein zu marschieren, aber wenn ihr das doch macht, dann verhängen wir nur Wirtschaftsanktionen und nur solche, die uns selber nicht wehtun." 

Würde man sich wirklich hinstellen und konsequent Sanktionen androhen (auch wenn wir Deutschen dann frieren werden und die Energie sehr teuer wird)  und dann relevant Waffen an die Ukraine liefern, könnte ich damit umgehen, denn dann würde man für Freiheit und Demokratie ernsthaft einstehen und nicht nur Gesten liefern. 

Solange es aber nur Gesten und Lippenbekenntnisse sind, finde ich es besser darauf zu verzichten, denn den Preis zahlen am Ende wahrscheinlich die Ukrainer.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> - Schutz der russischen Minderheit


Gilt das für alle Länder, in denen Russen leben?
Was ist mit Deutschen, die in Russland leben? Muss die Bundeswehr eingreifen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war:
> 
> 
> Wie du davon auf Guantanamo kommst erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich steh dazu, deine Posts hier sind russische Propaganda, gepaart mit Unwissen und absichtlichen Fehlinformationen. Dass du nicht in der Lage bist einfache Sätze zu lesen & den Kontext zu verstehen und dann mit irgendwelchem US Blaming Unfug antwortest, dafür kann ich dann leider nix.


Die Lubjanka war ein KGB-Gefängnis. Woher soll ich wissen, daß du nicht weißt, wovon du sprichst?


----------



## hoffgang (24. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und den Russen sagt man. "Es ist nicht okay in der Ukraine ein zu marschieren, aber wenn ihr das doch macht, dann verhängen wir nur Wirtschaftsanktionen und nur solche, die uns selber nicht wehtun."


Willkommen im Völkerrecht und dem Versuch eine Atommacht in ihre Schranken zu verweisen. Wir könnten Ihnen ja auch ne 4 in Sport geben, vllt hilft das.



seahawk schrieb:


> Würde man sich wirklich hinstellen und konsequent Sanktionen androhen (auch wenn wir Deutschen dann frieren werden und die Energie sehr teuer wird)  und dann relevant Waffen an die Ukraine liefern, könnte ich damit umgehen, denn dann würde man für Freiheit und Demokratie ernsthaft einstehen und nicht nur Gesten liefern.


Das ist durchaus richtig, wir müssten deutlich konsequenter auftreten und nicht immer nur den einfachsten Ausweg suchen. Denn genau dieses ständige lavieren hat uns überhaupt erst an diese Stelle gebracht an der wir grade stehen. Das mit dem Frieren ist übertrieben, Russland kann das Spielchen auch nicht ewig mitmachen, die russische Wirtschaft ist jetzt nicht das, was man ein Weltwunder nennen würde.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Lubjanka war ein KGB-Gefängnis. Woher soll ich wissen, daß du nicht weißt, wovon du sprichst?



KGB Zentrale & Gefängnis... Zeig doch wenigstens mal in irgendeiner Form Kenntnis von der Materie...
Aber klar, man kann das KGB HQ auch ausschließlich auf den Aspekt reduzieren, dass dort auch Menschen in Haft saßen und den kompletten Rest einfach ignorieren..

@Don-71 
Die Debatte, grade in Finnland zeigt, wie sehr Russland sich selbst schadet mit dem Verhalten. Wenn Finnland einen Antrag stellt, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass dieser bewilligt würde. Klar, Finnland hat eine riesen Grenze zu Russland aber das Baltikum hat auch eine direkte Grenze zur Russischen Föderation.
Der Trend, in westlichen Bündnissen Schutz vor Russland zu suchen hält weiter an, das ist eindeutig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> KGB Zentrale & Gefängnis... Zeig doch wenigstens mal in irgendeiner Form Kenntnis von der Materie...
> Aber klar, man kann das KGB HQ auch ausschließlich auf den Aspekt reduzieren, dass dort auch Menschen in Haft saßen und den kompletten Rest einfach ignorieren..


Dann gammel ich eben in der Lukjanka rum und du bei einem der über 50 US-Geheimdienste. Für jeden Staat einen


----------



## Tschetan (24. Januar 2022)

Mal ne Frage, warum sollten die Russen die marode Ukraine erobern wollen?
Welchen Zweck hätte das und wo wäre der Profit?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (24. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, warum sollten die Russen die marode Ukraine erobern wollen?
> Welchen Zweck hätte das und wo wäre der Profit?


Seit drei Monaten bereitet die Ukraine im Schutz des medialen Dauerfeuers gegen die russischen Truppen eine Invasion vor, während man Opfer spielt. 120.000 Mann stehen bereit.***


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Seit drei Monaten bereitet die Ukraine im Schutz des medialen Dauerfeuers gegen die russischen Truppen eine Invasion vor, während man Opfer spielt. 120.000 Mann stehen bereit.***


Aha, Putins Hofberichterstatter. Dann muss das ja zutreffen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Sie bereiten eine Invasion im eigenen Land vor.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir mal bitte erklären, welchen wirklichen Nutzen die EU von dem Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine haben wollte oder sollte, wenn es ausschließlich um schnöde Machtpolitik geht?
> Der Ukraine wurde dieses Abkommen auf eigenen Wunsch angeboten, weil die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat in Europa ist, das haben selbst die Russen vertraglich unterzeichnet!
> Weder machtpolitisch noch finanziell hat die EU wirkliche Vorteile bei einem Assoziierungsabkommen mit der Ukraine, genauso wie bei den Beitrittskandidaten auf dem Balkan, insoweit müssen ja doch solche Fakten wie Verträge und Satzungen also RECHT, so etwas wie eine Rolle spielen!


Du darfst nicht vergessen das due Ukraine und Russland enge wirtschaftliche Verknüpfungen hatten und gerade der militärische Bereich eine große Rolle spielte. Sämtliche Hubschraubertriebwerke, Schiffsmotoren, Turbinen, Panzermotoren wurden dort produziert. Selbst nach China wurden Panzermotoren geliefert. Dazu war man mit Antonow an der Entwicklung eines neuen Militärtransporters beteiligt.
Man sollte bei "Machtpolitik" alle Faktoren einpreisen und das die EU völlig unabhängig von den USA agiert, ist sicher nicht glaubhaft, wenn man Länder wie Großbritannien, damals in der EU, sieht.
Sicher hat auch keiner geglaubt das die Krim so schnell die Seiten wechselt.
Im Prinzip wäre es ein Coup geworden, der Russland empfindlich, durch den Verlust der Marinebasis, massiv geschwächt hätte.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen das sich die NATO schon vorher fleißig ausgedehnt hat.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen besitzt die Ukraine die fruchtbarsten Schwarzerdeböden, die jetzt an Großunternehmen aus dem Ausland verhökern werden und eine gut ausgebildete Bevölkerung, die jetzt als Billiglöhner unsere Arbeitsmärkte verstärken.
Früher war die Ukraine das industrielle Herz der Sowjetunion und jetzt? Antonow ist tot und An-124 und 225 sind Relikte der Sowjetunion und das Wissen verschwindet.
Motor Sitch, wollten die Chinesen übernehmen, aber ist am Druck aus den USA gescheitert.

Im Moment stellt sich die Frage wert von der Krise profitiert ? Russland braucht kein marodes Land am Hals. Das was sie früher von der Ukraine bekamen, bauen sie jetzt selber und Rohstoffe und gerade Ackerböden besitzen sie im steigenden Maße.
Sie brauchen eigentlich nur noch warten bis die Ukraine völlig am Boden ist und vielleicht wieder umschwenkt, wie nach Juschtschenko.

Die EU hat davon auch keine Vorteile. Gerade Deutschland nicht, was durch niedrige Energiepreise wettbewerbsfähig ist. Dazu geht einiges im Handel mit Russland.

Der einzige der profitiert sind die USA.
Wir werden das teure Flüssiggas kaufen, was sonst nicht wettbewerbsfähig ist und mit Fraking aus dem Boden gepresst wird. Gleichzeitig werden wir einen sehr Kalten Krieg wieder erhalten.

Wir Europäer sollten selbstbewusst unsere Interessen vertreten und zB darauf dringen das Minsk 2 durchgesetzt wird, nur da fehlt der Wille. 
Warum soll die Ukraine nicht als neutraler Staat, als Verbindungsglied im Handel fungieren ? Davon hätte sie mehr.
Meine Prognose ist langfristig auch eine Wiederannäherung, bzw ein Zerfall der Ukraine. Es gibt Gebiete mit Rumänischen, Polnischen und ungarischen Bevölkerungsgruppen und die sind mit der Politik gegenüber nationalen Minderheiten nicht glücklich und einige streben auch den Anschluß an ihre ursprünglichen Herkunftsländer an.
Sollte die Ukraine versuchen in die Ostukraine vorzurücken, wird sich dieser Vorgang beschleunigen.
Deshalb denke ich nicht das die Lieferung von Waffen eine Hilfe ist, um gegen die russische Armee anzukommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ähhh nein...
> 
> Wo willst du denn bitte in Noworossijsk ~20.000 Soldaten & Matrosen samt Angehörigen unterbringen... Zumal dort kaum Fläche für neue Hafenanlagen zur Verfügung steht bei der Topographie um die Stadt herum. Ein Ausbau der Stadt ist einfach nicht möglich.
> 
> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um Hafenanlagen. Munitionsbunker, Lagerhallen, der ganze Logistikkram. Sewastopol ist über Jahrzehnte zu dem gewachsen was es heute ist, das verlegt man nicht "mal eben so".



Gerade Munitionsbunker wären das leichteste, da Tunnel in reichlich vorhandenen Bergen die beste Umsetzung sind. Transportlogistik ist eben schon da; verglichen mit dem zivilen Massengut-Durchsatz von Noworssijsk ist der Warenbedarf einer Militärbasis klein und für Treibstoffe sitzt man da praktisch an der Quelle. Uferfronten für weitere Kaianlagen gibt es am Westufer der Bucht noch reichlich, alterantiv könnte man mit überschaubaren Kosten die bestehenden Verkehrswege an das Südöstliche Ufer ausbauen und in Kabadrinka neu anfangen. Für Unterkünfte nicht kasernierten Personals bietet sich das auf alle Fälle an, dank der beim Militär recht klar geregelten Arbeitsanfangs- und Endzeiten wäre ein 20-Minuten-Fährshuttle direkt zur Basis leicht eingerichtet. Alternativ zeigt Google Earth westlich der Bucht noch reichlich Ackerflächen, die umgewidmet werden können. (Nicht, dass ich solche Großbauvorhaben allgemein gutheißen würde, aber es gibt Übel, die weitaus kleiner sind, als der Einmarsch in andere Staaten.)

Rein ethisch könnte man auch einfach sagen: Einfach alle Bewohner aus der Stadt zu schmeißen und den Hafen zu beschlagnahmen wäre eine weniger drastische Maßnahme als das, was Ukrainern auf der Krim wiederfahren ist. Aber politisch gibt es natürlich Menschen, die etwas zählen (Russen) und Menschen, die für Putin wertlos sind (Ukrainer).




Poulton schrieb:


> Da hilft es einen Blick ins Wahlprogramm von denen damals zu werfen zu werfen. https://www.boell.de/sites/default/...kationen/1998_Wahlprogramm_Bundestagswahl.pdf



"Selbstbestimmung", "Umbau", "gestiegene Beiträge", "flexible Erwerbserläufe", "Grundsicherung" - das sind die Schlagworte, die auf den 2 (von 154!) Seiten zu den sozialen Sicherungssystemen lese, ehe es mit Frauenrechten und Selbstbestimmung von Jugendlichen weitergeht. Die einzige klare Forderung, die in dem Abschnitt nicht 100% Agenda 2010 ist, ist die Aufhebung der Bemessungsgrenzen vulgo die Forderung nach einem höheren Finanzierungsanteil durch angestellte Gutverdiener. Das ist aber der kleine Bauteil in der kleine Wahlprogrammnische des kleinen Koalitionspartners, dessen Nicht-Umsetzung wohl kaum den Status "Verräterpartei" rechtfertigt.

Zumal ich das bei den initialen HartzIV-Reformen sowieso für diskustabel halte. Unter Schröder wurden zwar zum Teil hohe Bezüge für längerfristig Arbeitslose gekappt, aber sonst in erster Linie die Bürokratie massiv entschlackt, was sowohl Kosten eingespart als auch viele Lücken im Sicherungsnetz geschlossen hat. Gleichzeitig wurden relativ viele Förderungsmaßnahmen geschaffen und der erstmal niedrig (relativ zu den damaligen Preisen aber nicht ZU niedrig) angesetzte Hilfssatz für eine zeitnahe Revision vorgesehen ... die dann unter Schwarz-Rot und Schwarz-Gelb kam, eher einer weiteren Senkung entsprach, mit der Streichung der höherwertigen Fördermaßnahmen und einer Profitorientierung der restlichen endete. Als HartIV richtig eklig wurde, haben die Grünen schon nicht mehr mitgekocht und als die Grundsteine dafür gelegt wurden, war sie noch ganz offiziell eine elitäre Ökopartei. Ich bereuhe es jedenfalls bis heute nicht, ihnen damals meine Stimme gegeben zu haben, trotz späteren HartIV-Genusses.



> Eines muss man dir hoch anrechnen: Du machst wenigstens, im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen, die es versuchen mit reichlich von Reagan signierten "Verteidigung der freien Welt und westlicher Werte"-Heckscheibenaufklebern zu übertünschen, keinen Hehl daraus um was geht.



Bis zum "der" stimmt es ja, über das "freie" kann man dann streiten uns spätestens beim "Werte" muss man halt mal vom hohen Ross runterkommen und einsehen, dass man aus einem System kommt, dass auch reichlich Dreck am Stecken hat. Aber soviel Selbstkritik fällt vielen schwer. Kritisches Denken in politischen Fragen ist im Westen nach meiner Erfahrung sogar noch seltener als im Osten, wo die meisten gute Gründe hatte, staatlicher Indoktrination einen Vogel zu zeigen. Es hilft aber natürlich auch nicht, entsprechende Themen immer als Whataboutism vorzubringen.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Man kann sich ausdenken, daß man in der Türkei über die Preise und Unterhaltskosten vorher im Bilde war.



Selbst in den USA sind mittlerweile viele zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Projekt in weiten Teilen ein Fehlschlag war, mit dem man nur fortfährt, weil jetzt langsam das Licht am Ende des Tunnels greifbar ist. Die Türkei rechtzeitig ausgestiegen, bevor man nur noch darüber diskutieren konnte, wieviel Geld man dem bereits verlorenen hinterwerfen muss, um wenigstens irgendwas zu bekommen. Das sie dazu "gezwungen" wurden, war zwar ein harter Schlag gegen Erdogans Ehre, aber militärisch von mäßiger Bedeutung und wirtschaftlich fast schon ein Segen. Die Türkei könnte sich selbst die Abnahme der sechs bestellten F-35 heute überhaupt nicht leisten und für eine militärische Relevanz hätte sie weitere Bestellungen und Produktionsaufträge in deutlich größerer Höhe nachschieben müssen. Und wenn sie ihr Geld statt in Ausbau und Modernisierung der F-16-Flotte (aus heimischer Produktion => auch noch Wirtschaftsförderung) in die Entwicklungsbeteiligung an der F-35 (in den USA => Devisenverlust) gesteckt hätte, stünde sie heute sogar deutlich schwächer dar.

Der einhergehende Wechsel von Patriot auf S-400 dürfte finanziell auch kurzfristig von Vorteil gewesen sein, denn für Putin wäre der Auftrag selbst bei 0 $ pro Stück ein Erfolg gewesen und umgekehrt sind die US-Wirtschafts-förder-Preise von US-Waffensystemen auch bei der Raketenabwehr tendentiell viel höher als im Rest der Welt ohne dass man dafür automatisch sehr viel mehr bekommen würde. Da die realen Bedrohungen für die Türkei aus Masse-statt-Klasse-Staaten wir Iran, Irak und Syrien kommen, nützen ihnen wenige Exemplare der neuesten, besten Technik auch allgemein weniger als viele Exemplare der zweitbesten, immer noch guten, zum gleichen Preis.
(Was an der Stelle keine Wertung von S-400 gegenüber Patriot sein soll, die kann ich nicht gut genug beurteilen)




seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht richtig, aber der Westen hat seine Interessen in den letzten 30 Jahren auch sehr skrupellos mit militärischen Mitteln durchgesetzt. Es wäre dumm zu glauben, dass andere Nationen das dann nicht machen.



Es ist dumm zu glauben, dass der Irak in einem Thread über die Ukraine ontopic wäre.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, warum sollten die Russen die marode Ukraine erobern wollen?
> Welchen Zweck hätte das und wo wäre der Profit?



In erster Linie reine Machtdemonstration. Und das nicht einmal durch Eroberung, 2014/2015 boten sich im Donbass viel bessere Gelegenheiten, aber beim "haben wollen" ging Putin nur um das Prestigesymbol (und Feriengebiet) Krim und nicht um ein weiteres abgerockte Ex-Sowjetindustriegebiet. Von denen hat Russland mehr als genug. Was ihm fehlt ist Macht außerhalb Russlands. Durch Zermürbungspolitik gegenüber der Ukraine klarzustellen dass es nur zwei Sorten von Nachbarstaaten gibt, nämlich Vasallen und gescheiterte, sendet eine klare Botschaft in den Kaukasus, nach Zentralasien und selbst nach Belarus. Gleichzeitig kann Putin so NATO, EU und USA vorführen und gegenüber denen hat er nunmal einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen das due Ukraine und Russland enge wirtschaftliche Verknüpfungen hatten und gerade der militärische Bereich eine große Rolle spielte. Sämtliche Hubschraubertriebwerke, Schiffsmotoren, Turbinen, Panzermotoren wurden dort produziert. Selbst nach China wurden Panzermotoren geliefert. Dazu war man mit Antonow an der Entwicklung eines neuen Militärtransporters beteiligt.



Ja, vor 40-50 Jahrenn war das so. Und in den 90ern wäre es eine wertvolle Grundlage gewesen. Aber schon in den 80ern war man, wie der gesamte Ostblock, technolgisch zurückgefallen und die Ukraine hatte kein Geld, um das Tempo in den 90ern anzuziehen. Heute gibt es nur noch sehr wenig lohnenswertes zu holen und Russland hat umgekehrt seit der Jahrtausendwende die entstandenen Lücken geflickt. Auch die An-124-102 müsste kurz vor Beginn der Produktion in Russland stehen, man braucht die ukrainischen Werke nicht mehr. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass strategische Lufttransporte für Russland eine viel geringere Bedeutung als für die NATO haben, weil man alle wirklich wichtigen Einsatzgebiete wortwörtlich mit der Bahn erreichen kann.)



> Wirtschaftlich gesehen besitzt die Ukraine die fruchtbarsten Schwarzerdeböden,



Seit wann ist die ukrainische Schwarzerde fruchtbarer als die viel größeren russischen Gebiete direkt nebenan?
Und in welchem Jahrhundert leben wir, dass Weizen als Grund für Kriege ausreicht?



> Warum soll die Ukraine nicht als neutraler Staat, als Verbindungsglied im Handel fungieren ? Davon hätte sie mehr.



Wie gut "Bindeglieder" zwischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaften funktionieren und was die davon haben, kann man an Nordirland sehen. Als kleines Land zwischen riesigen Gemeinschaften muss man sich entweder was verdammt exklusives einfallen lassen, Hilfe von Dritten bekommen oder sich einem von beiden annähern - oder zu Grunde gehen. Auf letzteres legt es offensichtlich Putin an. Er will eine Pufferzone, in der praktisch frei agieren kann, wenn es sein muss, für die er aber sonst keine Verantwortung trägt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Unsinn, sie können damit nicht leben, wenn einer nicht weiß wo er hingehört, ein masives Problem der Deutschen seit der Reichsgründung 1871, das "erst" mit dem verlorenen WWII und der Westbindung gelöst wurde.


Stimmt so nicht.
Die Reichsgründung 1871 hat erstmal eigentlich vor allen nur in Frankreich für großen Unmut und Besorgnis gesorgt.
Was auch wenig verwunderlich ist, zum einen weil der Krieg 1870/71 den Franzosen gezeigt hat das ein vereintes Deutschland militärisch für Frankreich ein äußerst gefährlicher Gegner ist, zum anderen weil man natürlich auch wusste das es wirtschaftlich sehr stark wäre und natürlich auch weil man sich bewusst war das es die französische Außenpolitik in Mitteleuropa zu ungunsten Frankreichs beeinflussen wird.

Kurz um, es hat es hat auf ganzer Linie Franrkeichs quasi Vormachtsstellung auf dem west- / mitteleuropäischen Festland massiv angegriffen und bedroht.

In England hatte man hingegen erstmal grundsätzlich weniger Probleme mit der Reichsgründung, zwar war man auch da wegen der dadurch künftig erwachsenden wirtschaftlichen Konkurenz etwas besorgt, sah sich aber noch nicht außenpolitisch / militärisch dadurch herrausgefordert.

Das selbe gilt für Russland, das dadurch seine Interessen (die zu der Zeit vor allen auf dem Balkan und in Asien lagen, was ehr Östereich-Ungarn zum Konkurenten machte) erstmal nicht angegriffen, oder bedroht sah, auch weil das Deutsche Reich sich in Folge der Reichsgründung in seiner Außenpolitik ehr nach Westen und Übersee orientierte und der Osten keine große politische Bedeutung besaß.

Dann kommt natürlich auch noch der Umstand dazu das zu dieser Zeit die Beziehungen zwischen England, Preußen und Russland allgemein relativ gut waren.
Das hatte zum einen natürlich gewisse geschichtliche Ursachen, wie das der Krieg gegen Napoleon erst ein paar Jahrzehnte her war und man dort verbündet gewesen ist, zum anderen das man in den Gesprächen nach Napoleons Niederlage die europäischen Interessens- und Einflusssphären abgesteckt und weitestgehend aufgeteilt hatte, so das es in Europa die nächsten Jahrzehnte, nur begrenzt außenpolitische Reibungspunkte zwischen den drei Staaten gab.

Und nicht zuletzt war es auch Bismarcks schlauer Bündnis- und Außenpolitik nach 1870/71 zu verdanken, das man das Deutsche Reich in England und Russland nicht als Bedrohung erachtete, da er die Bündnisse so ausrichtete das sie möglichst Frankreich isolierten und gegen selbiges gerichtet waren, sowie es auch schaffte bei der Kolonialpolitik Englands Sorgen zu beschwichtigen.
Leider nur besaß halt Wilhem II. nicht die selbe Weitsicht und das selbe Geschick und machte ab / in den 1890er Jahren vieles der Außenpolitischen Arbeit von Bismarck zunichte und löste mit seinen Entscheidungen (z.B. dem Flottenwettrüsten mit England) erst den Argwohn und die Sorge aus, wodurch man das Deutsche Reich dann zunehmend als Konkurenten und Bedrohung wahrnahm.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Unbestreitbar, dass es Familien gab, die massiv vom Nationalsozialismus profitiert haben, das ist Konsens.
> Ebenso gibts halt auch Firmen wie Krupp, die seit dem 19. Jahrhundert hier rumdümpeln (die haben auch von den Nazis profitiert, jedes Unternehmen das ab 1933 in DEU existiert hat hat entweder auf eine Art und Weise profitiert oder massive Nachteile erlitten), aber Firmen wie Krupp waren reich und mächtig bevor Hitler überhaupt an Machtergreifung gedacht hat.


Aber auch Firmen wie Krupp haben massiv mit den Folgen des Versailler Vertrag nach 1918 zu kämpfen gehabt, da es ihnen ihr profitabelstes und oft auch Hauptgeschäftsfeld (Rüstungsgüter zu produzieren) entweder komplett verbott (wie bei Krupp), oder zumindest massiv einschränkte:



> Kurz *vor Beginn des Ersten Weltkrieges arbeiteten 81.000 Menschen* für den gesamten Konzern.
> ...
> Nach Kriegsende wurde die Waffenproduktion durch den Vertrag von Versailles untersagt.* Krupp stand in der nun herrschenden Wirtschaftskrise vor dem Konkurs.* Von nun an versuchte man das Geschäft unter anderem mit der Herstellung von Lastwagen, Lokomotiven und Baggern auszugleichen. Am 6. Dezember 1919 wurde die erste Lokomotive der im Westen der Gussstahlfabrik gelegenen Lokomotiv- und Waggonbaufabrik Krupp ausgeliefert. Im gleichen Jahr wurden die Gebäude zur Fertigung von zivilen Lastkraftwagen und Omnibussen östlich der heutigen Husmannshofstraße errichtet. Die Fried. Krupp Motoren- und Kraftwagenfabriken (kurz: KRAWA) waren zeitweise eines der größten deutschen Lkw-Hersteller.[6]
> 
> *Die Beschäftigtenzahlen sanken 1926 auf 25.000 in Essen arbeitende Personen, konzernweit waren es etwa doppelt so viele.* Das waren die Folgen einer einsetzenden Modernisierung und weitreichenden Rationalisierung durch die Firmenleitung. Es kam zu Schließungen unrentabler Bereiche und damit zu Entlassungen.


Das war ja auch einer der Gründe warum solche Firmen so willig waren Hitler zu unterstützen, er stellte diesen gebeutelten Firmen in Aussicht wieder große Umsätze und Gewinne zu machen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Richtig, aber unumgänglich und am Ende auch korrekt. Die Entnazifizierung Deutschlands war richtig, wenngleich unvollständig, aber *Irak 2003 hat gezeigt was passiert, wenn man zu sehr darauf bedacht ist, Angehörige des alten Regimes aus Ämtern zu verdrängen.*


Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.
Im Irak wurde eine komplette Volksgruppe (Sunniten) nach dem Fall des Saddam-Regiems von der Regierungsbeteiligung ausgeschlossen, das ist schon etwas sehr anderes als hätte man in Deutschland nach 45 nur sämtliche Anhänger des politischen Nationalsozialismus von sämtlichen Ämtern ausgeschlossen und hätte sicherlich nicht zu vergleichbaren Folgen wie im Irak geführt (z.B. das die Sunniten mit dem IS gemeinsame Sache gemacht haben).



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deutschlands Wiederaufbau in gesellschaftlicher & wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht hat davon profitiert, dass man nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nicht alles und jeden zur Rechenschaft gezogen hat.


Vielleicht die ersten Jahre etwas, aber hauptsächlich hat man im Westsektor vor allen davon profitiert das man, anders als nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg, der BRD keine absurden Reperationsleistungen in genauso absurd kurzen Zahlungszeiträumen auferlegt hatte und auch anders als im Ostsektor nicht 2/3 der Industrie und Infrastruktur demontiert und Richtung Osten geschafft hat, zusätzlich zu hohen zu leistenden Reperationszahlungen an die SU durch die DDR.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich würd dennoch ne Trennlinie zur organisierten Kriminalität die zu Konzernlenkern wurde ziehen.


Ach echt, da würde mich die Begründung ja doch mal brennend interessieren.
Was unterscheidet einen organisierten Kriminellen den genau von einer Konzernführungskraft, die direkt, oder Lobbyarbeit, schmiert / besticht, Steuern hinterzieht / umgeht, oder ggf. Finanzberichte frisiert, durch Geld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit politische Entscheidungen, Gesetze und Verordnungen zu Gunsten des Konzerns verhindert, oder für den Konzern positiver umschreiben lässt, ect. pp?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt kommst du auch von selbst drauf, dass *jeglicher militärischer Schiffverkehr durch die Dardanellen von der Türkei unterbunden werden kann* und die sind nun mal NATO Mitglied.



Sie sind nur genau deswegen und weil sie während des Kalten Krieges mal eine direkte Grenze zur SU bildeten, überhaupt in der NATO, noch in der NATO.
Weil der strategische Wert des Bosporus für die NATO einfach imens ist, verwehrt es im Zweifel Russland doch vollständig den Zugang zum Mittelmeer, gibt einemselbst "uneingeschrenkten" Zugang ins Schwarze Meer und das wärend es wesentlich leichter zu verteidigen ist, als an irgend einer anderen Stelle im Mittelmeer.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nutzung von Tartus != Verlegung der Schwarzmeerflotte. Das sollte selbst Dir einleuchten. Russland wird seine Flotte, samt aller Soldaten, samt aller Angehörigen NICHT in ein derart instabiles Umfeld verlegen nur um zig Milliarden und Jahre an Arbeit zu investieren nur um Sewastopol dafür aufzugeben.


Russland würde selbst wenn Syrien die Stabilität in Persona wäre seine Schwarzmeerflotte nicht nach Tartus verlegen, da man im Ernstfall keinerlei gesicherte Versorgung mehr gewehrleisten könnte, sobald die Türkei den Bosporus dicht macht und auch über Land kann ja keine gesicherte Versorgung gewehrleistet werden, da Syrien keine direkte Grenze zu Russland besitzt.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das sie, wäre sie in Tartus stationiert und der Bosporus dicht, ihre wichtigste Aufgabe, im Schwarzen Meer Russlands Seegrenze zu schützen und im Ernstfall offensive Operationen zu unterstützen, gar nicht mehr erfüllen könnte.
Es würde also nur jemand mit einer völligen Meise unter solchen Vorraussetzungen eine seiner wichtigsten Flotten dort so völlig exponiert stationieren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich haben das Königreich und Russland im letzten Jahrzehnt eine ziemliche Vorgeschichte, aber das ein Außenministerium solche Informationen in der momentanen Lage an die Öffentlichkeit bringt, ohne stichhaltige Quellen, kann ich auch nicht wirklich glauben.


Glauben ist immer eine schlechte Vorraussetzung, aber das einzige was ich im Zweifel "glaube" ist wenn es zu irgendwas mehrere voneinander unabhängige Quellen gibt, die keine gleichen / gemeinsamen Interessen verfolgen, ansonsten kann es, gerade bei staatlichen Akteuren aus jeder Richtung, auch immer noch im Zweifel ein Propaganda move sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegen Napoleon wurden noch keine Eisenbahngleise abgerissen (wobei die Sowjets in der Hinsicht auch nicht annähernd so gründlich waren, wie die Nazis ein 1-2 Jahre später).


In der SU hatte 41/42 ja scheinbar auch niemand die Idee dafür, wie die Deutschen, einen "Schienenwolf" zu benutzen, erst der hat es ja überhaupt so effizient ermöglich die Gleise abzureißen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber gescheitert sind Hitler und Napoleon trotzdem am gleichen Feind: Der Geographie. Beide haben nicht ansatzweise kapiert, wie verdammt groß Russland wirklich ist und was für enorme Truppenstärken und noch viel enormere Transportkapazitäten man bräuchte, um die resultierenden Frontlängen zuverlässig zu versorgen und das eingenommene Hinterland flächig zu sichern. Auf dem Höhepunkt des Krieges konnte die Wehrmacht rund 4 Millionen Soldaten für die Ostfront aufbringen. Selbst wenn die ohne Toten das gesamte westliche Viertel der Sowjetunion erobert hätten, hätte danach weniger als ein Soldat pro km² zur Verfügung gestanden, um das eroberte Land gegen Guerillaaktivitäten zu sichern. Und da ist noch kein einziger Nazi für die Sicherung der verbleibenden Front eingerechnet.


Ich denke da liegst du falsch, die Nazis haben das im Gegensatz zu Napoleon durchaus erkannt / in ihre Pläne einkalkuliert und genau aus solchen Gründen sahen sie auch vor einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung im Osten mittelfristig zu vernichten / umzubringen.

Allerdings sahen die Pläne halt auch vor das man 1941 bereits gewonnen hätte Moskau, Leningrad und Stalingrad erobert wären, nicht aber das man 1942 und danach immer noch Krieg führen würde und nicht unerhebliche Mengen an Personal im Hinterland dafür aufwenden müsste um weit über 20.000km Schienen, für die Versorgung der Front, vor Partisanen zu schützen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> *Das mit dem Frieren ist übertrieben*, Russland kann das Spielchen auch nicht ewig mitmachen, die russische Wirtschaft ist jetzt nicht das, was man ein Weltwunder nennen würde.



So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode und der Gasspeicher war das letzte mal um 2019 rum relativ voll (bei ca. 89% Füllstand), seitdem kam er kaum mal über die 70% Füllung.
Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren und es dürfte wohl unzweifelhaft ein Fakt sein das man im Winter schneller erfriert als in Russland Menschen wegen eine crashenden Wirtschaft verhungern werden. 

Vor allen auch vor dem Hintergrund wenn man zu den Millionen ehr Einkommensschwachen Haushalten in Deutschland zählt, die dann nicht einfach für so einige Euros mehr Stromkosten im Monat einen elektrischen Heizkörper an die Steckdose kabeln können, oder in dieser Situation dann sogar noch den "Luxus" besitzen einen alten Holzofen in der Wohnung ihr eigen nennen zu dürfen, den man mit etwas Holz / Kohle befeuern kann.

Aber ja, Menschen mit guten Einkommen werden also entsprechend sicherlich nicht erfrieren, also solche kleinen "Mittelständler" wie ein Herr Merz, oder Frau Baerbock und Herr Scholz, da kann man dann natürlich auch sehr leicht mal "Härte" demonstrieren!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, Putins Hofberichterstatter. Dann muss das ja zutreffen.


Berichterstattung, die im Rahmen selbstauferlegter Objektivität stattfindet, hat objektiv zu sein. D.H. ein Bericht über die Aussage von Präsident so und so ist völlig neutral. Das Verschweigen der Aussage ist die eigentliche Propaganda. Auf die fallen aber nur Schwachköpfe rein, denn was wollen die Russen mit so vielen Soldaten, wenn es in der Ukraine nur eine Friedenstaube mit Hitlerbart gibt?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst in den USA sind mittlerweile viele zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Projekt in weiten Teilen ein Fehlschlag war, mit dem man nur fortfährt, weil jetzt langsam das Licht am Ende des Tunnels greifbar ist. Die Türkei rechtzeitig ausgestiegen, bevor man nur noch darüber diskutieren konnte, wieviel Geld man dem bereits verlorenen hinterwerfen muss, um wenigstens irgendwas zu bekommen. Das sie dazu "gezwungen" wurden, war zwar ein harter Schlag gegen Erdogans Ehre, aber militärisch von mäßiger Bedeutung und wirtschaftlich fast schon ein Segen. Die Türkei könnte sich selbst die Abnahme der sechs bestellten F-35 heute überhaupt nicht leisten und für eine militärische Relevanz hätte sie weitere Bestellungen und Produktionsaufträge in deutlich größerer Höhe nachschieben müssen. Und wenn sie ihr Geld statt in Ausbau und Modernisierung der F-16-Flotte (aus heimischer Produktion => auch noch Wirtschaftsförderung) in die Entwicklungsbeteiligung an der F-35 (in den USA => Devisenverlust) gesteckt hätte, stünde sie heute sogar deutlich schwächer dar.
> 
> Der einhergehende Wechsel von Patriot auf S-400 dürfte finanziell auch kurzfristig von Vorteil gewesen sein, denn für Putin wäre der Auftrag selbst bei 0 $ pro Stück ein Erfolg gewesen und umgekehrt sind die US-Wirtschafts-förder-Preise von US-Waffensystemen auch bei der Raketenabwehr tendentiell viel höher als im Rest der Welt ohne dass man dafür automatisch sehr viel mehr bekommen würde. Da die realen Bedrohungen für die Türkei aus Masse-statt-Klasse-Staaten wir Iran, Irak und Syrien kommen, nützen ihnen wenige Exemplare der neuesten, besten Technik auch allgemein weniger als viele Exemplare der zweitbesten, immer noch guten, zum gleichen Preis.
> (Was an der Stelle keine Wertung von S-400 gegenüber Patriot sein soll, die kann ich nicht gut genug beurteilen)


Die F-35 habe ich lange Zeit als Fehlschlag betrachtet aber die anhaltende Entwicklung hat sie recht erschwinglich gemacht. Die F-35 macht mit einem Kontingent von 6 Stück allerdings 0 Sinn. Nur in goßen Stückzahlen, die ja auch kommen werden, macht sie Sinn. Das liegt daran, daß sie nicht nur die F-16, F-18 oder was weiß ich ersetzen soll, sondern alle. Sie ist Jäger (auch Luftüberlegenheit und Abfang), Bomber, CAS-Lieferer, Stealth und für Flugzeugträger geeignet, allerdings in einer anderen Version. Sie mag in ihren vielen Rollen nicht so effektiv sein, wie die spezialisierten Flugzeuge, wie etwa die A-10 für CAS, aber ihre große Anzahl wird das mehr als ausgleichen. Die Unterhaltskosten im Vergleich zur A-10 sind zwar sehr hoch, aber da es nur noch die F-35 geben wird, sorgt die große Anzahl auch wieder dafür, daß sie wieder sinken.
Die uralten Patriots sind kein Vergleich zur S-400, die im Westen und Osten gleichermaßen als bestes Flugabwehrsystem gilt. Gepaart mit Panzir ist die S-400 nicht bloß extrem effektiv gegen Flugzeuge, Marschflugkörper usw, sondern auch gut vor Angriffen geschützt. Und die Türkei bekommt sie nicht umsonst, sondern zahlt sie ab.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht.


Doch das stimmt!
Weil es von Anfang an so von Bismarck angelgt war und weil es gar nicht anders ging.
Deine Analyse bzgl. Frankreich ist zwar richtig, aber es war Bismarck und auch den Süeddeutschen Ländern von Anfang an klar, das Ö-U der natürliche Bündnispartner wird, alleine aus tausend Jahren, kultureller, wirtschaftlicher und religiöser Verbundenheit. Deshalb hat Bismarck auch seine Beziehung zum *Kaiser Wilhelm I *aufs Spiel gesetz und eben nicht Wien erobert. Das Kaiserreich war eben keine rein Preußische Veranstaltung.
Das ganze wurde auch beim Berliner Kongress 1878 dann manifestiert und der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung funktionierte eben auch dank des Ö-U (riesigen) Binnenmarktes. Ö-U war der wichtigste Handelspartner des Kaiserreiches und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann man deshalb mit Russland eher Probleme bekommen würde, eben als Bündnispartner von Ö-U.
Bei Bismarck funktionierte das noch auf professioneller Ebene (Rückversicherungsvertrag), bei Willie II wurde es dann eher unprofessionell.

Handelsbilanz von 1913, bitte im Link nach unten skrollen.








						iwd: Aktuelle Wirtschaftsthemen, Zahlen und Hintergründe
					

Lesen Sie hier die neuesten Analysen und Forschungsergebnisse des Instituts der deutschen Wirtschaft zu aktuellen Wirtschaftsthemen.




					www.iwd.de
				



Bitte berücksichtigen, das zu dieser Zeit hauptsächlich Nahrungsmittel, Rohstoffe für Nahrungsmittel importiert wurden. exportiert wurden Fertigwaren.

Die Geschichte "Deutschlands" (Heiliges römisches Reich) liegt halt nicht im Westen, sondern eher in Osten und Süden.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch das stimmt!
> Weil es von Anfang an so von Bismarck angelgt war und weil es gar nicht anders ging.
> Deine Analyse bzgl. Frankreich ist zwar richtig, aber es war Bismarck und auch den Süeddeutschen Ländern von Anfang an klar, das Ö-U der natürliche Bündnispartner wird, alleine aus tausend Jahren, kultureller, wirtschaftlicher und religiöser Verbundenheit. Deshalb hat Bismarck auch seine Beziehung zum *Kaiser Wilhelm I *aufs Spiel gesetz und eben nicht Wien erobert. Das Kaiserreich war eben keine rein Preußische Veranstaltung.


Natürlich wollte Bismarck auch nicht Ö-U vollständig vor dem Kopf stoßen, auch mit Aussicht auf künftige Bündnisse und wirtschaftliche Interessen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Frage der Zeit, wann man deshalb mit Russland eher Probleme bekommen würde, eben als Bündnispartner von Ö-U.


Dem Bismarck aber wieder klug entgegenwirkte, als das 3-Kaiserbündnis 1887 dann nicht mehr verlängert wurde:

Bismarck wollte daher mit dem am 18. Juni 1887 mit dem Zarenreich geheim vereinbarten   Neutralitätsabkommen einen möglichen Zweifrontenkrieg Deutschlands gegen Russland und Frankreich verhindern. *In der Hauptsache regelte dieser so genannte  Rückversicherungsvertrag die Neutralität Deutschlands bei einem Angriff von Österreich-Ungarn auf Russland und im Gegenzug dessen Neutralität im Falle eines   französischen Angriffs auf Deutschland.*
Zugleich sicherte Bismarck deutsche Unterstützung für den russischen Wunsch nach einer Kontrolle der Meerengen   zwischen Mittelmeer und Schwarzem Meer zu.
...
*Vor allem aber entwickelte der 1888 inthronisierte Kaiser Wilhelm II. in autokratischer Selbstüberschätzung kein Gespür für Bismarcks sorgsam geknüpftes Bündnissystem*. Er setzte die trotz aller wirtschaftspolitischen Spannungen noch immer vergleichsweise guten außenpolitischen Beziehungen zu Russland leichtfertig aufs Spiel. *Einige Tage nach der Entlassung Bismarcks 1890 wurde der Rückversicherungsvertrag auf Betreiben Wilhelms II. nicht verlängert. *Die Risse im europäischen Bündnissystem waren nicht mehr zu übersehen.

*


			https://www.dhm.de/lemo/kapitel/kaiserreich/aussenpolitik/bismarcks-buendnissystem.html
		

*


Don-71 schrieb:


> Handelsbilanz von 1913, bitte im Link nach unten skrollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sprach da auch nicht von wirtschaftlicher Orientierung sondern außenpolitischer Orientierung. Nach 1871 orientierte sich das Reich vor allen, bedingt durch die Kolonien, aber auch bei der Erschließung von Absatzmärkten für seine Erzeugnisse, Richtung Westen und eben nicht nach Osten.
Da hast du mich schlicht missverstanden.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.
> Im Irak wurde eine komplette Volksgruppe (Sunniten) nach dem Fall des Saddam-Regiems von der Regierungsbeteiligung ausgeschlossen, das ist schon etwas sehr anderes als hätte man in Deutschland nach 45 nur sämtliche Anhänger des politischen Nationalsozialismus von sämtlichen Ämtern ausgeschlossen und hätte sicherlich nicht zu vergleichbaren Folgen wie im Irak geführt (z.B. das die Sunniten mit dem IS gemeinsame Sache gemacht haben).


Sorry, aber erzähle doch bitte die Wahrheit und keine Lügen!
Niemand wurde *ausgeschlossen*, sondern die sunitische Minderheit hat demokratische Wahlen verloren und als Rache, dass die Suniten jahrzehntelang alle Schiiten unterdrückt und wirklich durch Gewalt an jeglischer politischer und wirtschaftlicher ausgeschlossen haben, kamm dann die Abrechnung, allerdings gestützt auf freie Wahlen.
Deine Propaganda ist echt schrecklich und man kann an oben genannten Punkt auch Kritik üben, aber man sollte die Fakten auch richtig darlegen und nicht einfach Lügen!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach echt, da würde mich die Begründung ja doch mal brennend interessieren.
> Was unterscheidet einen organisierten Kriminellen den genau von einer Konzernführungskraft, die direkt, oder Lobbyarbeit, schmiert / besticht, Steuern hinterzieht / umgeht, oder ggf. Finanzberichte frisiert, durch Geld auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit politische Entscheidungen, Gesetze und Verordnungen zu Gunsten des Konzerns verhindert, oder für den Konzern positiver umschreiben lässt, ect. pp?


Du lebst hier in einem Rechsstaat, falls dir das nicht klar sein sollte!
Oligarchen und Kriminelle bewegen sich außerhalb des Rechtsstaates oder finden Strukturen ohne Rechtsstaat vor, wie z.B in Russland.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dem Bismarck aber wieder klug entgegenwirkte, als das 3-Kaiserbündnis 1887 dann nicht mehr verlängert wurde:
> 
> Bismarck wollte daher mit dem am 18. Juni 1887 mit dem Zarenreich geheim vereinbarten Neutralitätsabkommen einen möglichen Zweifrontenkrieg Deutschlands gegen Russland und Frankreich verhindern. *In der Hauptsache regelte dieser so genannte Rückversicherungsvertrag die Neutralität Deutschlands bei einem Angriff von Österreich-Ungarn auf Russland und im Gegenzug dessen Neutralität im Falle eines französischen Angriffs auf Deutschland.*
> Zugleich sicherte Bismarck deutsche Unterstützung für den russischen Wunsch nach einer Kontrolle der Meerengen zwischen Mittelmeer und Schwarzem Meer zu.
> ...





Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Bismarck funktionierte das noch auf professioneller Ebene (Rückversicherungsvertrag), bei Willie II wurde es dann eher unprofessionell.


Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied?

Trotzdem bin ich nach Studium sehr vieler Bücher davon überzeugt, das es schlussendlich auf das gleiche hinausgelaufen wäre.
Willi II und Deutschland, haben um die Jahrhundertwende gerade zu bei GB um einen Bündnisvertrag gebettelt, man entschied sich aus *Kolonionalen Gründen *1902 für Japan. Auch die Gründung der Triple Ente (erst Entente dann Triple Entente) war in GB hauptsächlich durch Koloniale Überlegungen getrieben und erst im wirklichen Nachrang, Deutschland einzukreisen. Ziel von GB war es und das haben sie auch hervgorragend erreicht, Russlands Aufmerksamkeit und hegemoniales Streben vom Osten nach dem Westen (Europa Dardanellen) umzuleiten. Spätestens hier hätte auch Bismarck wohl versagt. Mit der Triple Entente war klar, auf was es hinauslaufen wird, weil Deutschland nicht tatenlos zu sieht, dass die Russen mit Ö-U machen was sie wollen.
Außerdem sind dann 1907 und der vollständigen Einkreisung aus deutscher Sicht, beim Großen Generalstab in Berlin vollständig die Sicherungen durchgebrannt, was man aber eben auch teilweise nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber erzähle doch bitte die Wahrheit und keine Lügen!
> Niemand wurde *ausgeschlossen*, sondern die sunitische Minderheit hat demokratische Wahlen verloren und als Rache, dass die Suniten jahrzehntelang alle Schiiten unterdrückt und wirklich durch Gewalt an jeglischer politischer und wirtschaftlicher ausgeschlossen haben, kamm dann die Abrechnung, allerdings gestützt auf freie Wahlen.
> Deine Propaganda ist echt schrecklich und man kann an oben genannten Punkt auch Kritik üben, aber man sollte die Fakten auch richtig darlegen und nicht einfach Lügen!



Sorry, aber ich habe wirklich keine Lust mehr auf den immer selben dummen Quark von dir (Lügen, Propaganda, bla bla)....

Will jemand anderes diesem hysterischen "Esel" vielleicht mal erklären warum Regierungsbeteiligung eben nicht nur heißt an einer direkt gewählten Regierung beteiligt zu sein, bzw. mehr als das ist, ich habe aktuell ehrlich keine Lust mehr auf ihn...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe keine Lust mehr auf den immer selben Quark von ihm (Lügen, Propaganda, bla bla)....
> 
> Will jemand anderes diesem hysterischen "Esel" vielleicht mal erklären warum Regierungsbeteiligung nicht nur heißt an einer direkten Regierung beteiligt zu sein, ich hab ehrlich keine Lust mehr auf ihn...


Du kannst halt nicht mit den Fakten umgehen, sondern musst sie dir immer mit Lügen zurecht biegen! Halte dich doch einfach mal an die Fakten!
Der Ausschluss der Suniten fand gestützt auf demokratische Wahlen statt (kann man Kritik drann üben), aber er fand nicht nach deiner Ausdrucksweise, willkürlich und durch Gewalt statt, wie bei den Schiiten, durch die Suniten.
Es tut mir leid mein Weltbild wird immer noch durch Fakten bestimmt und nicht durch Ideologie und Verschwörunstheorien!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber erzähle doch bitte die Wahrheit und keine Lügen!
> Niemand wurde *ausgeschlossen*, sondern die sunitische Minderheit hat demokratische Wahlen verloren und als Rache, dass die Suniten jahrzehntelang alle Schiiten unterdrückt und wirklich durch Gewalt an jeglischer politischer und wirtschaftlicher ausgeschlossen haben, kamm dann die Abrechnung, allerdings gestützt auf freie Wahlen.
> Deine Propaganda ist echt schrecklich und man kann an oben genannten Punkt auch Kritik üben, aber man sollte die Fakten auch richtig darlegen und nicht einfach Lügen!
> 
> ...


Was ist bei dir denn ein Oligarch?
Gibt es keine Reichen, die Politik in ihrem Sinne beeinflussen?  Frau Mohn und Friedel Springer fallen mir da ein.
Die USA ist im Prinzip doch auch auch eine Oligarchie?


Im Irak wurde die Baaht Partei verboten und sämtliche Strukturen im Sicherheitsbereicv zerschlagen. 
Klar das die keine Chancen bei Wahlen hatten, aber deshalb Militär und Polizei auflösen und der Anarchie Platz geben?
Dazu die Bevölkerungsgruppen gegeneinander ausspielen, ist aber eher Absicht gewesen. Sollten sie sich doch gegenseitig zerfleischen .
Interessant wie man mit den Kurden umgeht. Die Kurdischen Gebiete im Irak und Syrien, gehören zu den jeweiligen Ländern, aber werden unterstützt i  ihrem Bestreben.
Könnte man nicht gleiche Maßstäbe in der Ostukraine anlegen, vom Westen her?
Die Krim wie das Kosovo vehandeln?

Schon doof wenn man keine einheitlichen Kriterien anlegt?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst halt nicht mit den Fakten umgehen, sondern musst sie dir nicht immer mit Lügen zurecht biegen! Halte dich doch einfach mal an die Fakten!
> Der Ausschluss der Suniten fand gestützt auf demokratische Wahlen statt (kann man Kritik drann üben), aber er fand nicht nach deiner Ausdrucksweise, willkürlich und durch Gewalt statt, wie bei den Schiiten, durch die Suniten.
> Es tut mir leid mein Weltbild wird immer noch durch Fakten bestimmt und nicht durch Ideologie und Verschwörunstheorien!


Nein dein Weltbild besteht aud dummen rumragen ohne darüber nachzudenken was andere schreiben, tut mir ja leid, ist aber so!

@Tschetan:


> Im Irak wurde die Baaht Partei verboten und sämtliche Strukturen im Sicherheitsbereicv zerschlagen.
> Klar das die keine Chancen bei Wahlen hatten, aber deshalb Militär und Polizei auflösen und der Anarchie Platz geben?



Nicht mal nur, bzw. unbedingt, das, die Sunniten wurden systematisch von den Shiiten, aus Rache, aus allen Behördenpositionen rausgeworfen.
Kann man das nach Jahrzehnten der Unterdrückung verstehen?
Ja!
Ist es für einen Friedens- und Versönungsprozess im Land hilfreich?
Nein!
Ist des "demokratisch legitimiert?
Nur in Don-Rage-Lügen-stielzchens Fantasie...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir denn ein Oligarch?







__





						Oligarch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Reichen, die Politik in ihrem Sinne beeinflussen? Frau Mohn und Friedel Springer fallen mir da ein.
> Die USA ist im Prinzip doch auch auch eine Oligarchie?


Auf dem Kindergartenniveau diskutiere ich nicht, mach dich schlau was der Unterschied zwischen einem Rechtsstaat ist und eher keinem Rechtsstaat.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht mal nur das, sie wurden systematisch von den Shiiten aus allen Behördenpositionen rausgeworfen.
> Kann man das nach Jahrzehnten der Unterdrückung verstehen?
> Ja!
> Ist es für einen Friedens- und Versönungsprozess im Land hilfreich?
> ...


Was findet denn hier nach einer Regierungsübernahme statt?
Und wurden sämtliche Nazis in Beamten und Behördenpositionen belassen?!
Wurde die NSDAP nicht verboten?
Wurden Stasi Leute in der Beamtenschaft und im öffentlichen Dienst belassen?

Wenn man jahrzehnte unterdrückt wird, politisch, wirtschaftlich und religiös, dann ist die Rechnung eben massiv, das war doch nun wirklich abzusehen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant wie man mit den Kurden umgeht. Die Kurdischen Gebiete im Irak und Syrien, gehören zu den jeweiligen Ländern, aber werden unterstützt i ihrem Bestreben.
> Könnte man nicht gleiche Maßstäbe in der Ostukraine anlegen, vom Westen her?
> Die Krim wie das Kosovo vehandeln?
> 
> Schon doof wenn man keine einheitlichen Kriterien anlegt?


Hier liege ich schon wieder unter dem Tisch!
Wie alt oder wie lange gibt es schon die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen der Kurden?!
Ein bischen mehr historische Bildung wäre gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was findet denn hier nach einer Regierungsübernahme statt?
> Und wurden sämtliche Nazis in Beamten und Behördenpositionen belassen?!



Ach hier werden alle 4 Jahre sämtliche Staatssekretäre, Behördenleiter, und Staatsbedienstete rausgeworfen weil sie eine bestimmten Volksgruppe angehören (z.B. Ostfriesen sind)?

Tell me more Sherlock...   

Man müsste sie hier selbst bei höheren Behördenpositionen theoretisch nicht mal entlassen weil sie in einer anderen Partei sind, weil sie natürlich gegenüber ihrer eigenen Partei zum schweigen verpflichtet wären, aber man macht es oft schlicht weil ja jeder nach einem Wahlsieg sein Pfund vom Kuchen abbekommen soll, aber es eben nicht mal unbedingt was primär mit der Parteizugehörigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach hier werden sämtliche Staatssekretäre, Behördenleiter, und Staatsbedienstete rausgeworfen weil sie eine bestimmten Volksgruppe angehören (z.B. Ostfriesen sind)?
> Tell me more Sherlock...


Das ist schon wieder deine Propaganda pur, oder eben dein Nicht-Wissen!
Die Bevölkerungen des Nahen Ostens funktionieren eben nicht nach "unseren" Prinzipien, sie sind auf Familien oder Stämmen aufgebaut! War Jemand Sunit hat er unter Sadam profitiert, war er Schiit hat er gelitten, und diese Strukturen ändern sich nicht über Nacht, nur wegen freier Wahlen, sondern sie manifestieren sich in den Parteien.
Ich weiss in der Pippi Langstrumpf Welt kann man das über Nacht ändern.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder deine Propaganda pur, oder eben dein Nicht-Wissen!
> Die Bevölkerungen des Nahen Ostens funktionieren eben nicht nach "unseren" Prinzipien, sie sind auf Familien oder Stämmen aufgebaut! War Jemand Sunit hat er unter Sadam profitiert, war er Sunit hat er gelitten, und diese Strukturen ändern sich nicht über Nacht, nur wegen freier Wahlen, sondern sie manifestieren sich in den Parteien.
> Ich weiss in der Pippi Langstrumpf Welt kann man das über Nacht ändern.


Ach machst du jetzt schon einen auf Wendehals?  

Übrigens solltest du dich mal entscheiden, haben die Sunniten nun unter Saddam profitiert, oder unter ihm gelitten.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soso, Kindergartenniveau? 




__





						Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens | Perspectives on Politics | Cambridge Core
					

Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens - Volume 12 Issue 3




					www.cambridge.org
				





Ja wie lange denn? Seit 1970 gab es im Irak eine Autonome Region und heute sind sie im Prinzip unabhängig, oder hat die Irakische Zentralregierung Macht über sie?
Ist übrigens auch im Minsker Abkommen geregelt , das die Ostukraine ein autonomes Gebiet wird, Wahlen dort abgehalten werden und danach die Grenze zu Russland an den Ukrainischen Staat übergeben wird.

Anderseits,  verstehe ich richtig das jede Nation/ Volk selber entscheiden kann, wo, wie und mit wem sie leben will ?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja wie lange denn? Seit 1970 gab es im Irak eine Autonome Region und heute sind sie im Prinzip unabhängig, oder hat die Irakische Zentralregierung Macht über sie?


Mann Mann Mann,









						Kurdische Staatsgründungsbestrebungen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> *Kurdische Staatsgründungsbestrebungen* haben die Schaffung eines unabhängigen *kurdischen Staates* zum Ziel. Ihre Geschichte reicht bis in die Zeit *der osmanischen Herrschaft zurück* und werden bis in die Gegenwart verfolgt,


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gab es irgendwann einen kurdischen Staat, eine einheitliche Religion, Sprache, Kunst, Kultur?
Worauf gründet sich der Wunsch nach einem eigenen Staat, wenn die unterschiedlichen kurdischen Gebiete noch nicht einmal zusammen arbeiten?
Deine Wiki Skillz sind da etwas dünne.

Ach und dann vergleiche mal in der Türkei die Siedlungsgebiete der Armenier, vor ihrer Ermordung und Flucht, wo die Kurden fleißig mitmachten, mit den jetzigen Kurdengebieten der Türkei. 
Wo will man anfangen...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab es irgendwann einen kurdischen Staat, eine einheitliche Religion, Sprache, Kunst, Kultur?
> Worauf gründet sich der Wunsch nach einem eigenen Staat, wenn die unterschiedlichen kurdischen Gebiete noch nicht einmal zusammen arbeiten?
> Deine Wiki Skillz sind da etwas dünne.


Ich bin nicht deine Google Sekretärin, mache dich mal selber schlau, und wenn du kein Wissen hast, stelle nicht einfach Behauptungen auf!








						Kurdistan – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Kurdische Sprachen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wenn dir das nicht reicht, wird es bei Amazon eine Menge Bücher geben, die deinen Wissenshorizont erweitern!
Die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen der Kurden mit denen der "Ostukraine" zu vergleichen ist auf alle Fälle mehr als lächerlich!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht deine Google Sekretärin, mache dich mal selber schlau, und wenn du kein Wissen hast, stelle nicht einfach Behauptungen auf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für dein auftreten, ist der Hintergrund dünne. WikiSkillz....
Eine Autonome Region, ist kein Staat.

Mehrere Sprachen in einem Volk, deuten nicht auf eine feste Verbindung hin.
Alleine 3 Hauptsprachen und viele Untersprachen.
Da unterscheidet sich russisch und ukrainisch wesentlich weniger .

Wenn du meine Googlesekräterin sein willst, bemühe dich mehr.😁

Kommen wir aber wieder zum Thema zurück?
Ich sorge mich.


Ach und bitte erkläre warum der Vergleich von mir lächerlich war?
Ein anderes "Volk" in seinem historischen Siedlungsgebiet, mit dem Wunsch nach eigener Staatlichkeit.
Wird in dem Staat wo sie sich gerade befinden diskriminiert,  durch Gesetzgebung zur Sprachausübung und Staatsangehörigkeit.









						Ungarische Minderheit in der Ukraine: Kampfansage aus Kiew
					

Der ukrainische Präsident will Minderheiten aus Politik und Staat fernhalten. Vor allem der Ungar Viktor Orban dürfte das persönlich nehmen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Das die EU gegen solche Menschenrechtsverletzungen nicht angeht.
Wobei sie ja auch im Baltikum blind ist...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für dein auftreten, ist der Hintergrund dünne. WikiSkillz....
> Eine Autonome Region, ist kein Staat.
> 
> Mehrere Sprachen in einem Volk, deuten nicht auf eine feste Verbindung hin.
> ...


Wow ich bin tief beeindruckt, wir stellen unser Gespräch besser ein!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ach und bitte erkläre warum der Vergleich von mir lächerlich war?
> Ein anderes "Volk" in seinem historischen Siedlungsgebiet, mit dem Wunsch nach eigener Staatlichkeit.
> Wird in dem Staat wo sie sich gerade befinden diskriminiert, durch Gesetzgebung zur Sprachausübung und Staatsangehörigkeit.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Das die EU gegen solche Mebsvhenrechtsverletzungen nicht angeht.
> Wobei sie ja auch im Baltikum blind ist...



Du solltest dich wirklich um mehr Leseverständnis bemühen, lernen Begrifflichkeiten zu verstehen und vor allen dingen mal verstehen was eine Menschenrechtsverletzung ist!
Die Dinge die Ukraine macht sind aus Sicht ihrer Minderheiten nicht schön, ob sie nötig sind kann man diskutieren, in der aktuellen Lage aber nachvollziehbar und absolut NIEMNAD wird diskriminiert, wenn er sich für einen Pass entscheidet, das scheint an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wow ich bin tief beeindruckt, wir stellen unser Gespräch besser ein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Nutzung der Sprache, Schule, Minderheitenrechte?
Schaue dir mal die Rechte der Sorben in Brandenburg an?
Gleichzeitig gibt die Ukraine doch den Minderheiten dadurch einen Grund das Land wechseln zu wollen.
Kann mich erinnern, das die neue Regierung nach dem Maidan Proteste in der Ostukraine niederschlagen wollte , wo es auch um die Rechte der russischen Bevölkerung ging. Die wehrten sich dagegen, Soldaten gingen  nach Hause und ließen ihre Panzer stehen, oder ganze Einheiten fuhren nach Donezk.
Dazu tote Zivilisten/ Frauen in Donezk, oder mit abgerissen Beinen am Boden liegend heulten.
Da habe ich kein Verständnis. 
Von Asov und den SS Emblemen an ihren Monturen ganz zu schweigen. Golineh Atai hatte da mal einen Bericht für die Tagesthemen gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjTJF8OPAIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das schlimme ist, das man ewig zusammenlebte und jetzt so ein Hass entstanden ist. Wem nutzt es?
Man feiert jetzt Bandera und andere Nazikollaborateure und baut ihnen Denkmäler.
Was sollen die Nachfahren ihrer Opfer denken und fühlen?


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Ukrainische Regierung: Keine Anhaltspunkte für russischen Einmarsch
					

Die Spannungen zwischen dem Westen und Moskau haben zum Wochenbeginn noch einmal zugelegt. Die Nato kündigte am Montag an, zusätzliche Militäreinheiten in Alarmbereitschaft zu versetzen und mehr Schiffe und Militärflugzeuge nach Osteuropa zu schicken. Die Ukraine versuchte unterdessen für ruhige...




					www.rnd.de
				



Da müssen dann wohl nachträglich doch ein paar Kommentare umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da müssen dann wohl nachträglich doch ein paar Kommentare umgeschrieben werden.


Und ich dachte Russland stünde inzwischen sogar schon in Berlin.
War mir eigentlich sicher heute Vormittag russische Soldaten und Panzer am Hauptbahnhof gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegst du falsch, die Nazis haben das im Gegensatz zu Napoleon durchaus erkannt / in ihre Pläne einkalkuliert und genau aus solchen Gründen sahen sie auch vor einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung im Osten mittelfristig zu vernichten / umzubringen.
> 
> Allerdings sahen die Pläne halt auch vor das man 1941 bereits gewonnen hätte Moskau, Leningrad und Stalingrad erobert wären, nicht aber das man 1942 und danach immer noch Krieg führen würde und nicht unerhebliche Mengen an Personal im Hinterland dafür aufwenden müsste um weit über 20.000km Schienen, für die Versorgung der Front, vor Partisanen zu schützen.



Wenn sie es erkannt und korrekt in ihre Pläne einkalkuliert hätten, dann hätten ihre Pläne auch funktioniert. Einen Aspekt auch nur "ansatzweise kapieren" ist aber halt mehr, als ihn mal irgendwo in der Planung anzusprechen und nachweislich war die Berücksichtigung nicht einmal Näherungsweise angemessen.



> So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode



Deutschland hat Kapazitäten für rund 23 km³ Erdgas, also 26% des Jahresverbrauchs. Zur witterungsabhängigen Verteilung letzteren kann ich keine aktuellen Zahlen finden, aber eine Einschätzung des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes von 2009 sprach bei 20 km³ Kapazität und 97 km³ Verbrauch (=20% Speichermöglichkeit) von einer 40-Tages-Reserve. Da sich seitdem mehr bei der Gebäudeisolierung getan hat als bei den industriellen Prozessen dürfte die Saisonalität nicht zu, sondern eher abgenommen haben, wir haben somit bei vollen Gasspeichern Reserven für mindestens 50 Tage Heizperiode, vielleicht sogar für 60. "Knapp einen Monat" erreichen wir selbst beim jetzigen, wir-warten-dass-es-billiger-wird-damit-der-Rubel-rollt-Speicherstand noch.



> Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren und es dürfte wohl unzweifelhaft ein Fakt sein das man im Winter schneller erfriert



Wahrheit: 50 Tage 100% 
Nightslaver Absatz 1: "25 Tage 100%" 
Nightslaver Absatz 2: "17 Tage 50%"


Selbst beim jetzigen Stand würden die Speicher ohne Russland bis zum Ende der aktuen Heizperiode reichen, Ende März könnte es dann allenfalls unbequem aber nicht mehr lebensbedrohlich werden. Wenn wir die Speicher als strategische Reserve und nicht als Spekulationsobjekt nutzen, sie also voll lassen würden, könnten wir den deutschen Verbrauch sogar für eine komplette Heizperiode ohne Russland decken - und das ohne unsere anderen Lieferverträge anzupassen oder den Verbrauch in nicht-lebenswichtigen Bereichen drosseln zu müssen, was wohl beides immer noch gute Alternativen zu "erfrieren" sind.

Ein größeres Problem ist, dass wir mit dieser sehr komfortablen Speichersituation die einzigen in Europa sind und wir vermutlich auch andere nicht erfrieren lassen wollen. Wenn Putin z.B. November 2022 komplett zudreht (und wir die Speicher bis dahin gefüllt haben...) müsste man also europaweit erdgasabhängige Industrie stilllegen, damit alle sicher über den Winter kommen. Das ist ein nicht unerhebliches Drohpotential, solange wir keine ausreichenden Anladungsmöglichkeiten für Flüssiggas als Backup und/oder gesteigerte Produktionskapazitäten in Europa haben.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die F-35 habe ich lange Zeit als Fehlschlag betrachtet aber die anhaltende Entwicklung hat sie recht erschwinglich gemacht. Die F-35 macht mit einem Kontingent von 6 Stück allerdings 0 Sinn. Nur in goßen Stückzahlen, die ja auch kommen werden, macht sie Sinn. Das liegt daran, daß sie nicht nur die F-16, F-18 oder was weiß ich ersetzen soll, sondern alle. Sie ist Jäger (auch Luftüberlegenheit und Abfang), Bomber, CAS-Lieferer, Stealth und für Flugzeugträger geeignet, allerdings in einer anderen Version. Sie mag in ihren vielen Rollen nicht so effektiv sein, wie die spezialisierten Flugzeuge, wie etwa die A-10 für CAS, aber ihre große Anzahl wird das mehr als ausgleichen. Die Unterhaltskosten im Vergleich zur A-10 sind zwar sehr hoch, aber da es nur noch die F-35 geben wird, sorgt die große Anzahl auch wieder dafür, daß sie wieder sinken.



Das sie einschließlich Entwicklung billiger wird, höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal und glaube es erst, wenn ich eine belastbare Quelle (also keine von deinen typischen) dazu sehe. (Gleiches gilt für angebliche ADF-Tauglichkeit)
Ohne Berücksichtigung der bereits bezahlten Entwicklung ist sie jetzt die günstigere Option für die USA im Vergleich zu einer Neu-/Weiterentwicklung anderer Typen. Da ist "F-35 bauen" billiger als "etwas statt F-35 bauen". Aber das ist nicht die Perspektive der Türkei, die ausgestiegen ist, bevor sie einen angemessenen Teil der Entwicklung gezahlt hat und die den jetzt nachholen müsste. Unter diesen Bedingungen ist die F-35 teurer, erst recht wenn man wenig Bedarf für Stealth und null für Teile-Teilkompatibilität zu Flugzeugträgermustern hat.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ukrainische Regierung: Keine Anhaltspunkte für russischen Einmarsch
> 
> 
> Die Spannungen zwischen dem Westen und Moskau haben zum Wochenbeginn noch einmal zugelegt. Die Nato kündigte am Montag an, zusätzliche Militäreinheiten in Alarmbereitschaft zu versetzen und mehr Schiffe und Militärflugzeuge nach Osteuropa zu schicken. Die Ukraine versuchte unterdessen für ruhige...
> ...


Der ukrainische Botschafter hat sich gestern Abend in den Nachrichten noch ganz anders angehört.
Und Zivilisten die sie die Tage im Fernsehen interviewt haben auch.
Aber bestimmt ist das sowieso alles Panikmache westlicher Medien.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

@Nightslaver: Einfach mal den Beitrag von Martin Sonneborn verlinken, wie du es im BT-Fred auch schon gemacht hast.



> [...]
> Allein: Warum pumpen wir das russische Gas von Deutschland denn überhaupt nach Polen zurück, wenn’s doch schon mal da ist und hier gebraucht wird? Grund dafür ist nach meinem Verständnis ein problematisches Gemisch aus klassischer Russophobie und marktradikaler FDP-Denke: Polen hat seine langfristigen Gasverträge mit Gazprom nicht verlängert, weil man es einerseits für klug hielt, Gas künftig einfach zu Börsenpreisen einzukaufen. Europa treibt die Liberalisierung des Gasmarktes ohnehin seit Jahrzehnten immer weiter voran. Sie wissen ja, der Markt regelt alles. In der Vergangenheit erschien das mitunter auch lukrativ: Zu Beginn der Pandemie beispielsweise war Gas in Europa günstiger als in Russland.
> Andererseits [...] hatte sich Polen erhofft, ohne Langfristvertrag unabhängiger von Russland zu sein. Yeah! Klare Kante gegen Putin! Lob gab es dafür auch aus den USA. [...]
> Deutschland hingegen bezieht Gas aus Russland dank langfristiger Verträge zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen. (Zum Beispiel hatten die Lieferverträge von E.ON Ruhrgas mit Gazprom bereits anno 2008 eine Laufzeit bis 2036.) Deshalb machen wir gerade die Speicher leer, anstatt neues (teures) Gas aus Russland zu bestellen, und blasen das Zeug zurück nach Polen. Der Gazprom-Sprecher Sergey Kupriyanov sagt dazu, es sei „nicht rational“, die Vorräte im Winter aufzubrauchen, wenn die Nachfrage am höchsten ist. Pah! Ich lass mir sicher nicht vom Russen sagen, was rational ist.[...]





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja ja, wir wissen du bist der" größte Oberlehrer und Mister Perfect" hier und alle anderen sind Dreck unter deinem Fingernagel...


Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis hier irgendein Grünenwähler anfängt laut "_Heil Annalena im Siegerkranz_" zu singen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sie einschließlich Entwicklung billiger wird, höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal und glaube es erst, wenn ich eine belastbare Quelle (also keine von deinen typischen) dazu sehe. (Gleiches gilt für angebliche ADF-Tauglichkeit)
> Ohne Berücksichtigung der bereits bezahlten Entwicklung ist sie jetzt die günstigere Option für die USA im Vergleich zu einer Neu-/Weiterentwicklung anderer Typen. Da ist "F-35 bauen" billiger als "etwas statt F-35 bauen". Aber das ist nicht die Perspektive der Türkei, die ausgestiegen ist, bevor sie einen angemessenen Teil der Entwicklung gezahlt hat und die den jetzt nachholen müsste. Unter diesen Bedingungen ist die F-35 teurer, erst recht wenn man wenig Bedarf für Stealth und null für Teile-Teilkompatibilität zu Flugzeugträgermustern hat.


Also wenn du dir meine Quellen mal anschaust, dann sind das alles ganz normale Quellen, in der Hauptsache US-amerikanische MSM. Manchmal auch RT, aber wir wissen ja, daß sofort das Quallenbashing losgeht und das Thema auf der Strecke bleibt.
Die F-35 kann so ziemlich alles, kostet nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte einer F-22 und befindet sich damit auf dem Preisniveau älterer Flugzeuge. Sie wird keinesfalls aufgegeben, die Entwicklung begann 1996 mit einem Programm, welches aus anderen hervorging.

Einsatzgebiete:
"The Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II is an American family of single-seat, single-engine, all-weather stealth multirole combat aircraft that is intended to perform both air superiority and strike missions. It is also able to provide electronic warfare and intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities."








						Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Die Entwicklungskosten gehören nicht gesondert berechnet, man müßte sie bis 1983 zurückverfolgen. Das Flugzeug kostet exakt so viel, wie Lockheed Martin dafür haben will: 77,9 - 82,4 Million Dollar.








						The price of the F-35 has been falling, but it could hit a wall soon
					

How much lower can the price of an F-35A go?




					www.defensenews.com


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der ukrainische Botschafter hat sich gestern Abend in den Nachrichten noch anders angehört.
> Und Zivilisten die sie die Tage im Fernsehen interviewt haben auch.
> Aber bestimmt ist das sowieso alles Panikmache westlicher Medien.


Der ukrainische Botschafter klang so weil er die Deutschen dazu bewegen will Rüstungsgüter für die Ukraine rauszurücken.
Darum ist er ja auch direkt auf die Causa mit der seltenbescheuerten Äußerungen eines gewissen Marineangehörigen so angesprungen.
Das nunmal auch irgendwo seine Aufgabe als Botschafter vor Ort, die Interessen der ukrainischen Politik hier möglichst "leidenschaftlich" zu verfolgen.
"Eindringliche Übertreibungen" und "ausgedehnte Wahrheiten" sind da durchaus auch mal Teil des Geschäfts / der Strategie (seit jeher in der Diplomatie).


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Fakten sind aber trotzdem:

- Russland hat die Krim rechtswidrig besetzt.
- in der Ostukraine gibt es seit 2014 schwere Kämpfe zwischen der Ukraine und (indirekt) Russland. Worin mitlerweile 14000 Menschen gestorben sind.
- es steht eine große Anzahl russischer Truppen an der ukrainischen Grenze. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Also weiterhin ein Pulverfass. Und für mich nicht weniger bedrohlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fakten sind aber trotzdem:
> 
> - Russland hat die Krim rechtswidrig besetzt.
> - in der Ostukraine gibt es seit 2014 schwere Kämpfe zwischen der Ukraine und (indirekt) Russland. Worin mitlerweile 14000 Menschen gestorben sind.
> ...


Hat doch auch niemand bestritten.
Aber du musst halt trennen zwischen die Bedrohungslage einer Invasion ist relativ hoch (was sie ist) und die Russen haben schon die Motoren gestartet und fahren gleich los (was in etwa den Äußerungen der letzten Tage entspricht).


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Russland stünde inzwischen sogar schon in Berlin.


Da hat der strenggläubige ehemalige Vizeadmiral vielleicht doch noch die Chance, hackestramm zusammen mit Russland gegen die gelbe Flut anzutreten.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da hat der strenggläubige ehemalige Vizeadmiral vielleicht doch noch die Chance, hackestramm zusammen mit Russland gegen die gelbe Flut anzutreten.


Na hoffentlich hat er dann auch wenigstens ein paar Brocken russisch glernt, um sich mit seinen christlichen Brüdern / Schwestern im Geiste auch ohne einen Dolmetscher verständigen zu können. ^^


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber du musst halt trennen zwischen die Bedrohungslage einer Invasion ist relativ hoch (was sie ist) und die Russen haben schon die Motoren gestartet und fahren gleich los (was in etwa den Äußerungen der letzten Tage entspricht).


Das habe ich nie so wahrgenommen. Das sie kurz davor sind einzumarschieren. Immer nur das die Russen einmarschieren "könnten". Aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie so wahrgenommen. Das sie kurz davor sind einzumarschieren. Immer nur das die Russen einmarschieren "könnten". Aber mehr auch nicht.



Das Nachfolgende ist aber genau letzteres im politischen Sprech. 









						Ukraine: Washington ordnet Abreise der Familien von US-Diplomaten aus Kiew an
					

Wegen der Bedrohung durch Russland fordert das US-Außenministerium die Familien von Diplomaten auf, Kiew zu verlassen. Auch das Botschaftspersonal in der Ukraine soll reduziert werden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das heißt quasi wir rechnen ziemlich fest damit das der Angriff sehr bald kommen wird.
Dann käme nur noch der Angriff kommt und man evakuiert per Militär aus der Luft das übriggebliebene Botschaftspersonal in den Botschaften.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat er dann auch wenigstens ein paar Brocken russisch glernt, um sich mit seinen christlichen Brüdern / Schwestern im Geiste auch ohne einen Dolmetscher verständigen zu können. ^^


Und ich dachte das wird über Schläge mit der Bibel auf den Hinterkopf des jeweils anderen geregelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie so wahrgenommen. Das sie kurz davor sind einzumarschieren. Immer nur das die Russen einmarschieren "könnten". Aber mehr auch nicht.



Wenn tatsächlich gefallene Aussagen zu wiederlegen nicht reicht, muss man halt noch welche dazuinterpretieren  .


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie es erkannt und korrekt in ihre Pläne einkalkuliert hätten, dann hätten ihre Pläne auch funktioniert. Einen Aspekt auch nur "ansatzweise kapieren" ist aber halt mehr, als ihn mal irgendwo in der Planung anzusprechen und nachweislich war die Berücksichtigung nicht einmal Näherungsweise angemessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du vergisst das seit damals einige Atomkraftwerke vom Netz gingen und der Wind bläst nicht immer.
Es wird nicht reichen und wir pumpen ja im Moment noch nach Polen und der Ukraine Gas. Bringt ordentlich Profite.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig.
> Im Irak wurde eine komplette Volksgruppe (Sunniten) nach dem Fall des Saddam-Regiems von der Regierungsbeteiligung ausgeschlossen, das ist schon etwas sehr anderes als hätte man in Deutschland nach 45 nur sämtliche Anhänger des politischen Nationalsozialismus von sämtlichen Ämtern ausgeschlossen und hätte sicherlich nicht zu vergleichbaren Folgen wie im Irak geführt (z.B. das die Sunniten mit dem IS gemeinsame Sache gemacht haben).


Das ist wieder unpräzise und deshalb falsch.
Die Amerikaner haben nach der Invasion alles was mit der Baath Partei verbandelt war aus öffentlichen Ämtern verbannt. Armee, Verwaltung, zigtausende Lehrer - Weg. Das hatte nix damit zu tun dass das Sunnis waren, das hatte ausschließlich mit ihrer Zugehörigkeit zur Baath Partei zu tun.

Die Sunnis wurden rausgekegelt nachdem die neue, von den Amerikanern eingesetzte Interrimsregierung schiitisch geprägt war - das war ein Folgeeffekt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil der strategische Wert des Bosporus für die NATO einfach imens ist, verwehrt es im Zweifel Russland doch vollständig den Zugang zum Mittelmeer, gibt einemselbst "uneingeschrenkten" Zugang ins Schwarze Meer und das wärend es wesentlich leichter zu verteidigen ist, als an irgend einer anderen Stelle im Mittelmeer.


Exakt das ist Russlands Problem.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland würde selbst wenn Syrien die Stabilität in Persona wäre seine Schwarzmeerflotte nicht nach Tartus verlegen, da man im Ernstfall keinerlei gesicherte Versorgung mehr gewehrleisten könnte, sobald die Türkei den Bosporus dicht macht und auch über Land kann ja keine gesicherte Versorgung gewehrleistet werden, da Syrien keine direkte Grenze zu Russland besitzt.
> Ganz zu schweigen davon das sie, wäre sie in Tartus stationiert und der Bosporus dicht, ihre wichtigste Aufgabe, im Schwarzen Meer Russlands Seegrenze zu schützen und im Ernstfall offensive Operationen zu unterstützen, gar nicht mehr erfüllen könnte.
> Es würde also nur jemand mit einer völligen Meise unter solchen Vorraussetzungen eine seiner wichtigsten Flotten dort so völlig exponiert stationieren.


Das ist auch meine Einschätzung, dennoch war Tartus sowie mindestens ein Hafen in Libyen vor 2009 schon als Alternativhafen im Gespräch - durch Russland. Beide Optionen konnten aber, neben den strategischen Nachteilen, auch durch die Entwicklungen in beiden Ländern nicht realisiert werden.

Russland hat nach 2004 erkannt, dass die Krim vllt doch nicht der ewige Hafen ist für den man ihn gehalten hat und aktiv nach Alternativen gesucht. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, 2004 hatten wir ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zu Russland als wir es heute haben.
Zudem stand ein Modell im Raum, Teile der Flotte ins Mittelmeer zu verlegen, damit wäre es auch einfacher für den Rest der Flotte einen neuen Hafen im Schwarzen Meer zu finden. Würde den Nachteil der Dardanellen nicht aufheben, aber auch neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> So übertrieben ist das nicht, wir haben bei vollen Gasspeichern (100% Füllstand) im besten Fall Gasreserven für knapp 1 Monat Heizperiode und der Gasspeicher war das letzte mal um 2019 rum relativ voll (bei ca. 89% Füllstand), seitdem kam er kaum mal über die 70% Füllung.
> Würden die 50% Gaslieferung aus Russland wegfallen würden bei einem entsprechend kalten Winter also bereits nach spätestens 2-3 Wochen Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland ohne Heizung dasitzen (Fernwärme über Gas) und frieren und es dürfte wohl unzweifelhaft ein Fakt sein das man im Winter schneller erfriert als in Russland Menschen wegen eine crashenden Wirtschaft verhungern werden.


Du missverstehst.
Wenn Russland "den Gashahn zudreht" und daraufhin in Europa Menschen erfrieren, dann wird man nach diesem Ereignis mit aller Macht versuchen den Status Quo zu ändern - das wird Russland als Öl & Gasexporteur nicht überleben. Wir haben (noch) kein LNG Terminal in Deutschland, aber so schnell wird man garnicht kucken können wir wie Frackinggas aus den USA verfeuern wenn dieser Extremfall eintreten sollte - und unsere Scheu vor Windrädern verlieren die "zu nahe" an Siedlungen stehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vor allen auch vor dem Hintergrund wenn man zu den Millionen ehr Einkommensschwachen Haushalten in Deutschland zählt, die dann nicht einfach für so einige Euros mehr Stromkosten im Monat einen elektrischen Heizkörper an die Steckdose kabeln können, oder in dieser Situation dann sogar noch den "Luxus" besitzen einen alten Holzofen in der Wohnung ihr eigen nennen zu dürfen, den man mit etwas Holz / Kohle befeuern kann.











						Russland: Warum die EU mitverantwortlich für die hohen Erdgaspreise ist | MDR.DE
					

Der russische Konzern Gazprom und der Kreml werden für die hohen Gaspreise verantwortlich gemacht. Man wolle Druck ausüben, damit Nord Stream 2 eine Betriebserlaubnis erhält. Doch das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.




					www.mdr.de
				



Sind wir selbst mit Schuld dran.



> Die Preise in diesen Verträgen sind jedoch nicht konstant, sondern hängen in weiten Teilen von aktuellen Preisen an europäischen Börsen ab. Steigt der Börsenpreis, bekommt Gazprom mehr Geld für seine Exporte. Sinkt der Börsenpreis, verdient Gazprom weniger. Die EU und auch Gazproms europäische Kunden haben über Jahre auf diese Bindung gepocht, die die Preise für Europa transparenter und günstiger machen sollte. Der Anteil von Gazproms europäischen Verträgen, die an die Börsenpreise gebunden sind, stieg seit 2010 von 15 auf 87 Prozent.



Und bitte beachten, 2020, mit Lockdowns in weiten Teilen Europas wurde teilweise weit weniger Energie verbraucht, das lief 2021 alles wieder an, da die Verträge keine präzisen Mengen benennen konnten wir so 2020 weniger Gas abnehmen, jetzt da der Bedarf wieder steigt, steigt der Preis.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Januar 2022)

Prognosen?
Ich tippe auf Georgienszenario.
Ukraine greift Donezk und Lugansk an, bekommen dann ordentlich auf die Mütze,  alles krakeelt das Russland angegriffen hat und die Sanktionsspirale dreht sich.
Der Sieger sitzt auf der anderen Seite des Teiches. Die Ukraine zerbricht in einem Bürgerkrieg?
Zeitpunkt idealerweise während Olympia, wie bei Peking und Sotschi.
Danach kein NS2, und alle Wirtschaftsverbindungen werden gekappt.
Wenn wir "Glück" haben bleibt es dabei.
@hoffgang

Die russische Schwarzmeerflotte ist hauptsächlich dafür gedacht und im Mittelmeer viel zu verwundbar.
Mit ihren neuen Waffen zB Kalibr, ist das auch egal,  wie Angriffe auf den IS in Syrien von der Kaspiflotte zeigten.
Wichtiger ist den Russen das das Schwarze Meer russisch ist und daran lässt sich wohl nichts ändern, den die Krim ist wie eine vorgelagerte Festung, die im Prinzip Abgriffe auf Russland aus der Richtung verhindert.


----------



## Poulton (25. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Russland "den Gashahn zudreht" und daraufhin in Europa Menschen erfrieren,


Ich werde das ungute Bauchgefühl nicht los, dass, sollte es dazu kommen, hier in Ostdeutschland die Bude lichterloh brennt und das was man bei Corona-Demos oder damals während der Flüchtlingskrise sehen konnte, dagegen Pillepalle sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich werde das ungute Bauchgefühl nicht los, dass, sollte es dazu kommen, hier in Ostdeutschland die Bude lichterloh brennt und das was man bei Corona-Demos oder damals während der Flüchtlingskrise sehen konnte, dagegen Pillepalle sein wird.


Das kann gut möglich sein. Dann werden sich bestimmt nicht Wenige auf den Weg nach Berlin machen.

Die Bundesregierung hat dafür zu Sorgen, dass genug Reserven vorhanden sind, im Ernstfall.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Prognosen?
> Ich tippe auf Georgienszenario.
> Ukraine greift Donezk und Lugansk an, bekommen dann ordentlich auf die Mütze,  alles krakeelt das Russland angegriffen hat und die Sanktionsspirale dreht sich.
> Der Sieger sitzt auf der anderen Seite des Teiches. Die Ukraine zerbricht in einem Bürgerkrieg?
> ...


Dann ist deine Deduktion leider grottenschlecht.

Es gibt kein Szenario, in dem es für die Ukraine Sinn ergibt, gen Donbass anzugreifen solange die russischen Truppen an der Grenze stehen und klar ist, dass die NATO nicht zur Hilfe kommen wird. Georgien 2008 lief unter dem Glauben ab, dass die Amerikaner den Georgiern zu Hilfe kommen würden und dass Russland Zurückhaltung gegenüber Georgien üben würde, weil US Soldaten im Land waren. Ist nicht passiert, hat sich Georgien verzockt. Und der Zeitpunkt entlang der Olympiade war extrem ideal, Putin & Bush konnten direkt miteinander sprechen und eine Eskalation des Konflikts verhindern. 

Zudem: Niemand im Westen gewinnt etwas wenn die Ukraine in einen Bürgerkrieg zerfällt. Der glaubt (oder propagiert), dass die USA einen Nutzen davon hätten, der irrt. Oder versucht hier Anti-Amerikanische Stimmung mit falschen Behauptungen zu verbreiten, aber das will ja sicherlich niemand hier.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die russische Schwarzmeerflotte ist hauptsächlich dafür gedacht und im Mittelmeer viel zu verwundbar.
> Mit ihren neuen Waffen zB Kalibr, ist das auch egal,  wie Angriffe auf den IS in Syrien von der Kaspiflotte zeigten.
> Wichtiger ist den Russen das das Schwarze Meer russisch ist und daran lässt sich wohl nichts ändern, den die Krim ist wie eine vorgelagerte Festung, die im Prinzip Abgriffe auf Russland aus der Richtung verhindert.


Tell me something i don't know...
Ändert nichts an Russlands Plänen mit mindestens einer weiteren Basis im Mittelmeer zur dauerhaften Stationierung von Teilen dieser Flotte seit etwa 15 Jahren...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist wieder unpräzise und deshalb falsch.
> Die Amerikaner haben nach der Invasion alles was mit der Baath Partei verbandelt war aus öffentlichen Ämtern verbannt. Armee, Verwaltung, zigtausende Lehrer - Weg. Das hatte nix damit zu tun dass das Sunnis waren, das hatte ausschließlich mit ihrer Zugehörigkeit zur Baath Partei zu tun.
> 
> Die Sunnis wurden rausgekegelt nachdem die neue, von den Amerikanern eingesetzte Interrimsregierung schiitisch geprägt war - das war ein Folgeeffekt.


Dann habe ich deine Äußerung entweder falsch interpretiert, das du dich da konkrett auf die USA als Faktor bezogen hast, oder wir reden da schlicht aneinander vorbei?

Ich bezog mich da auf das was du den Folgeeffekt nennst, das die Shiiten den Sunniten sämtliche Regierungsbeteiligung verwehrten, eben aus Rache für die Jahrzehnte zuvor unter Sadam, nicht darauf das die USA dafür aber verantwortlich sind das die Sunniten nicht mehr dürfen.

Wie nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg auch, das die Paralelle die es natürlich zwischen beiden gibt, hatte man da von Seiten der USA zu Beginn versucht die aus Ämtern zu entfernen wo man sicher eine politische Zugehörigkeit zur Baath Partei nachweisen konnte, meist in den wichtigsten führenden Positionen im Irak, die ihr Gesicht viel in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt haben.

Der allgemeine große Ausschluss der Sunniten, wo sicher auch noch genug ehemalige Baath Angehörige dabei waren, aber i.d.R. nicht mehr deswegen rausflogen, fand dann aber erst nach der Wahl durch die Shiiten selbst statt, genauso wie viele ehemalige NS-Angehörige ja auch erst in den 50-70er Jahren in der BRD über ihre Vergangenheit stolperten, aber eben nicht wegen ihre Volksgruppe der sie angehörten, das ist der Unterschied.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Einschätzung, dennoch war Tartus sowie mindestens ein Hafen in Libyen vor 2009 schon als Alternativhafen im Gespräch - durch Russland. Beide Optionen konnten aber, neben den strategischen Nachteilen, auch durch die Entwicklungen in beiden Ländern nicht realisiert werden.


Ich weiß nicht, aber die Nachteile waren schon damals so offensichtlich das man es doch eigentlich nie als ernsthafte Option betachtet haben kann...
Es hatte schon damals für mich ehr sowas von einer "Alibioption / einem Strohargument", um irgendwas auf den Tisch zu bringen, als gar nichts benennen zu können...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem stand ein Modell im Raum, Teile der Flotte ins Mittelmeer zu verlegen, damit wäre es auch einfacher für den Rest der Flotte einen neuen Hafen im Schwarzen Meer zu finden. Würde den Nachteil der Dardanellen nicht aufheben, aber auch neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.


Hätte  aber natürlich auch die im Mittelmeer stationierte Flotte im Ernstfall faktisch wertlos werden lassen und die im schwarzen Meer verbliebene Schwarzmeerflotte spürbar geschwächt.


----------



## hoffgang (25. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wie auch nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg auch, das die Paralelle die es natürlich zwischen beiden gibt, hatte man da nur die entfernt wo man sicher eine Angehörigkeit zur Baath Partei nachweisen konnte, meist in den wichtigsten führenden Positionen.


Nein, nicht ganz. Man hat einfach den ganz groben Besen genommen und alles wo Baath draufstand rausgekehrt. Was ja dann dazu geführt hat, dass ehemalige Militärs bei Al Qaida & Isis gelandet sind.
In Deutschland sind Nazis Jahrzehntelang in der Politik unterwegs gewesen. Mein Beispiel mit dem Irak war: Man muss einen Versöhnungsprozess einläuten, ohne diesen geht sowas schief. Im Irak gabs das nicht, stattdessen hat man sie Baathisten abgesetzt, das Land in Unsicherheit gestürzt und entlang religiöser Trennlinien versucht aufzubauen indem man den Unterdrückten die Macht gegeben hat.

Wie das lief? Eher so semi...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der allgemeine große Ausschluss, wo sicher auch noch genug ehemalige Baath Angehörige dabei waren, aber i.d.R. nicht mehr deswegen rausflogen, fand dann aber erst nach der Wahl durch die Shiiten selbst statt, genauso wie viele ehemalige NS-Angehörige auch erst in den 50-70er Jahren in der BRD über ihre Vergangenheit gestolpert sind, aber eben nicht wegen ihre Volksgruppe, das der Unterschied.


Der wesentliche Ausschluss fand mit Auflösung der Sicherheitskräfte & der Verwaltung 2003 durch Bremer statt. Kein funktionierender Staat mehr, keine Organisationen zur Garantie der Sicherheit.

Und ja, Baathisten im Irak waren Sunnis. Aber die USA haben diese Personengruppe nicht aus den Ämtern geworfen weil Sie Sunnis waren, sondern Baathisten.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber die Nachteile waren schon damals so offensichtlich das man es doch eigentlich nie als ernsthafte Option betachten konnte.
> Es hatte schon damals ehr sowas von Alibioption, um irgendwas auf den Tisch zu bringen, als gar nichts benennen zu können...
> Hätte  aber natürlich auch du im Mittelmeer stationierte Flotte im Ernstfall faktisch wertlos werden lassen und die im schwarzen Meer verbliebene Schwarzmeerflotte spürbar geschwächt.


Du verkennst den Charme dauerhaft russische Uboote im Mittelmeer operieren lassen zu können und damit gleich mehreren NATO Marinen auf den Zeiger zu gehen. Und wie gesagt, 2004 hatten wir bei weitem nicht dasselbe Spannungsverhältnis wie heute. Russland hätte noch immer gern einen dauerhaften Hafen im Mittelmeer.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ganz. Man hat einfach den ganz groben Besen genommen und alles wo Baath draufstand rausgekehrt. Was ja dann dazu geführt hat, dass ehemalige Militärs bei Al Qaida & Isis gelandet sind.
> In Deutschland sind Nazis Jahrzehntelang in der Politik unterwegs gewesen.



Ja gut, aber das Militär und die Polizei waren ja halt auch viele in der Baath-Partei, irgendwo auch logisch, Sadams Macht stützte sich auf Militär und Polizei und es waren eben auch alles Sunniten, schließlich kannst du eine Mehrheit (Shiiten) nunmal schlecht unterdrücken wenn du sie im eigenen Sicherheitsaperat hast, bzw. sind sie dann eine ständige Gefahr für Unterwanderung.
Das man das entsprechend "aufgelöst" hat, weil schneller ging und weniger aufwendig war ging ja auch durch alle Medien damals.

Trotzdem verblieben in den staatlichen Behörden und Ministerien immer noch Sunniten die halt keine höheren Positonen bekleidet haben als einfache Mitarbeiter, die flogen aber eben erst später raus, durch die Shiiten und hatten dann auch keine Chance mehr in Regierungspositionen zu kommen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Mein Beispiel mit dem Irak war: Man muss einen Versöhnungsprozess einläuten, ohne diesen geht sowas schief. Im Irak gabs das nicht, stattdessen hat man sie Baathisten abgesetzt, das Land in Unsicherheit gestürzt und entlang religiöser Trennlinien versucht aufzubauen indem man den Unterdrückten die Macht gegeben hat.


Das hatte ich ja auch schon weiter oben zu Don geschrieben, das es für die Versöhnung im Land nicht förderlich ist.
Und natürlich funktioniert es genauso nicht, wenn eine Minderheit Jahrzehnte lang eine Mehrheit unterdrückt und diese dann die Retourkutsche rausholt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber die USA haben diese Personengruppe nicht aus den Ämtern geworfen weil Sie Sunnis waren, sondern Baathisten.


Hab ich doch auch nicht behauptet, sondern  nur das die Shiiten später die Sunniten deswegen rauswarfen, so noch vorhanden, bzw. dann auch erst gar nicht mehr in Ämter gelassen haben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du verkennst den Charme dauerhaft russische Uboote im Mittelmeer operieren lassen zu können und damit gleich mehreren NATO Marinen auf den Zeiger zu gehen. Und wie gesagt, 2004 hatten wir bei weitem nicht dasselbe Spannungsverhältnis wie heute. Russland hätte noch immer gern einen dauerhaften Hafen im Mittelmeer.


Für U-Boote würde sich das in der Tat anbieten, das stimmt schon...


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann ist deine Deduktion leider grottenschlecht.
> 
> Es gibt kein Szenario, in dem es für die Ukraine Sinn ergibt, gen Donbass anzugreifen solange die russischen Truppen an der Grenze stehen und klar ist, dass die NATO nicht zur Hilfe kommen wird. Georgien 2008 lief unter dem Glauben ab, dass die Amerikaner den Georgiern zu Hilfe kommen würden und dass Russland Zurückhaltung gegenüber Georgien üben würde, weil US Soldaten im Land waren. Ist nicht passiert, hat sich Georgien verzockt. Und der Zeitpunkt entlang der Olympiade war extrem ideal, Putin & Bush konnten direkt miteinander sprechen und eine Eskalation des Konflikts verhindern.
> 
> ...



Warum ergibt es keinen Sinn?
Pleite, politisch instabil und keine Chance etwas zu ändern. Selensky hat keine Basis mehr.
Was bleibt?
Ohne diese Möglichkeit Russland zu schaden, besteht keine Notwendigkeit zur Unterstützung,  selber kann man sich nicht an der Macht halten.
Seit Jahren werden Ukrainische Soldsten und Offiziere durch NATO Soldaten ausgebildet und erhalten umfangreiche Waffenlieferungen. Seit 2014 soll Russland die Ukraine angreifen, immer und immer wieder. Hätten sie es gewollt, wären die Ostukrainer damals weiter marschiert.

Wen interessiert den im Westen wirklich die Ukraine? Was hat sich für die Menschen verbessert? Seit 2014 geht es ständig bergab. Die Menschen versuchen aus dem Land rauszukommen und gehen entweder in den Westen, oder Osten.
Durch den Verlust der Krim und der Ostukraine ist sie relativ wertlos und das marode Gasnetzt fliegt bald auseinander und Alternativen wie South Stream existieren schon.
Ob da jetzt Teile zu Polen, Rumänien,Ungarn abwandern, ist da relativ egal und auch Ungarn verteilt seit Jahren Pässe an ungarische Ukrainer.
Da gibt es noch Begehrlichkeiten.

Die Europäer haben überhaupt keinen Nutzen, während sich die USA und England die Hände reiben. Europa verliert einen billigen Energie und Rohstofflieferanten. Die Wirtschaft wird dadurch weniger Wettbewerbsfähig und verliert auch noch einen Absatzmarkt.

Dazu könnte es der Neuen Seidenstraße Probleme bereiten. Diese würde nämlich auch die Flugzeugträgerflotten der USA relativ sinnlos machen. Wäre also schön sie zu sabotieren.

Die USA gewinnen dabei nur, aus ihrer Sicht. Zögerliche Europäer, scharen sich wieder um ihre "Schutzmacht". Ihre Truppen bleiben in Europa,  sie verkaufen ihr Gas teuer nach Europa und hoffen Russland dadurch wesentlich zu schwächen.

Hier noch eine Analyse der Rand Corporation , Einer der einflussreichen ThinkTanks aus dem Jahr 2019.








						Nonviolent Ways the United States Could Exploit Russian Vulnerabilities
					

Despite its vulnerabilities and anxieties, Russia remains a formidable opponent in a few key domains. What non-violent, cost-imposing measures could the United States pursue to stress Russia's economy, its military, and the regime's political standing at home and abroad?




					www.rand.org
				



Seither hat sich das Kräfteverhältnis militärisch wesentlich verändert.
Das liest sich wie eine Blaupause.


Und hier ein Artikel wie man reagieren würde.








						U.S. Considers Backing an Insurgency if Russia Invades Ukraine
					

Conversations about how far the United States would go to subvert Russia in the event of an invasion have revived the specter of a new Cold War.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Besser geht es doch nicht wenn man zu Hause warm und trocken sitzt und andere kämpfen?
Die USA kämpfen bis zum letzten Ukrainer?
Wer profitiert?


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum ergibt es keinen Sinn?
> Pleite, politisch instabil und keine Chance etwas zu ändern. Selensky hat keine Basis mehr.
> Was bleibt?


Ah die alte Geschichte von der Ablenkung von innenpolitischen Missständen. Greift hier nicht, da Russland offensichtlich der Aggressor ist, zudem ist der Ukraine bewusst, dass eine Offensive Richtung Donbass keinen Erfolg haben wird.

Wo sollte jetzt der Gewinn für die Ukraine sein sich in eine aussichtslose militärische Konfrontation zu stürzen wenn absehbar ist, keine internationale Hilfe für eine Offensive zu bekommen?
Auch deine Meinung zu 2014 ist nicht stimmig. Russland hat den Donbass in eine Konfliktzone verwandelt, auch um die Annexion der Krim abzusichern. Nicht dass die Ukraine in der Lage gewesen wäre die Krim mal eben so zurück zu erobern, aber mit den Kampfhandlungen im Osten der Ukraine & dem Fokus auf den heißen Konflikt hat sich niemand ernsthafte Hoffnungen gemacht, die Krim wieder in Ukrainische Hand zu bekommen, sei es durch politische oder militärische Lösungen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Europäer haben überhaupt keinen Nutzen, während sich die USA und England die Hände reiben. Europa verliert einen billigen Energie und Rohstofflieferanten. Die Wirtschaft wird dadurch weniger Wettbewerbsfähig und verliert auch noch einen Absatzmarkt. Dazu könnte es der Neuen Seidenstraße Probleme bereiten. Diese würde nämlich auch die Flugzeugträgerflotten der USA relativ sinnlos machen. Wäre also schön sie zu sabotieren. Die USA gewinnen dabei nur, aus ihrer Sicht. Zögerliche Europäer, scharen sich wieder um ihre "Schutzmacht". Ihre Truppen bleiben in Europa,  sie verkaufen ihr Gas teuer nach Europa und hoffen Russland dadurch wesentlich zu schwächen.


Siehst du, hier ist das Problem mit deiner Analyse. Damit dieser "Win" für die USA überhaupt eintreten müsste die Ukraine gen Donbass angreifen - was sie nicht tun wird ohne Sicherheitsgarantien der NATO / EU - welche es nicht geben wird. Zudem darfst du nicht vergessen, es war ein EU Referendum das 2014 zum Sturz der Regierung Janukowitsch geführt hat.

Du machst den Fehler, diesen Konflikt als aktuellen Konflikt zu betrachten und vergisst dabei, dass wir locker bis 2004 zurückgehen können (Orange Revolution in der Ukraine) um die verschiedenen Motivationen zu verstehen.

Die USA führen seit Jahrzehnten Offshore Balancing gegenüber Russlands durch, das ist nix neues.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Besser geht es doch nicht wenn man zu Hause warm und trocken sitzt und andere kämpfen?
> Die USA kämpfen bis zum letzten Ukrainer?
> Wer profitiert?


Ich frage erneut, warum sollte die Ukraine für die Amerikaner diesen Kampf führen ohne etwas davon zu haben?

Du machst es Dir insgesamt zu einfach, strickst ein Szenario das auf sehr schwachen Annahmen besteht, extrahierst damit aber das Maximum um die Amerikaner als Drahtzieher & Profiteure darzustellen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Januar 2022)

Möglicherweise werden bald 8500 US-Soldaten nach Europa verlegt. Wohl also nicht in die Ukraine. Indes haben die USA dem Großteil ihres Botschaftspersonals nahegelegt, die Ukraine zu verlassen. Frech, wie die Ukraine ist, reagierte sie, indem sie unterstellte, das Personal sei in Kiew sicherer als in Los Angeles oder einer anderen US-Stadt, die von Kriminalität heimgesucht wird.









						Some Ukrainians Are Angry About Washington Ordering Diplomats’ Families To Leave The US Embassy
					

“Quite frankly these Americans are safer in Kyiv than they are in Los Angeles ... or any other crime-ridden city in the US,” said a source close to President Volodymyr Zelensky.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ah die alte Geschichte von der Ablenkung von innenpolitischen Missständen. Greift hier nicht, da Russland offensichtlich der Aggressor ist, zudem ist der Ukraine bewusst, dass eine Offensive Richtung Donbass keinen Erfolg haben wird.
> 
> Wo sollte jetzt der Gewinn für die Ukraine sein sich in eine aussichtslose militärische Konfrontation zu stürzen wenn absehbar ist, keine internationale Hilfe für eine Offensive zu bekommen?
> Auch deine Meinung zu 2014 ist nicht stimmig. Russland hat den Donbass in eine Konfliktzone verwandelt, auch um die Annexion der Krim abzusichern. Nicht dass die Ukraine in der Lage gewesen wäre die Krim mal eben so zurück zu erobern, aber mit den Kampfhandlungen im Osten der Ukraine & dem Fokus auf den heißen Konflikt hat sich niemand ernsthafte Hoffnungen gemacht, die Krim wieder in Ukrainische Hand zu bekommen, sei es durch politische oder militärische Lösungen.
> ...


Wir werden ja sehen was passiert.
Wenn die Ukraine nicht angreift, wie damals Georgien, wird auch nichts passieren.
Russland braucht nur warten und die Unzufriedenheit mit ihrer Situation, wird die Ukrainer irgendwann zum handeln treiben.
Immerhin hatte ja der Gewinner der " orangenen" Revolution auch die Segel streichen und Janukowitsch das Feld überlassen müssen.

Vom eigenen gesagten muß die Ukrainische Regierung ablenken. Selensky wurde zum Rohrkrepierer, der kein Versprechen eingehalten hat und hofft mit denmPopanz einer "russischen Aggression", genug Unterstützung aus dem Westen zu erhalten.
Seit Jahren sind rund 14Mrd an Hilfe in das Militär aus dem Westen geflossen, von anderen Hilfen zu schweigen .

Ich mache auch nicht den Fehler diesen Konflikt isoliert zu betrachten,  sondern sehe ihn im Kontext der NATO Ausdehnung in Richtung Osten, Projekt Seidenstraße,  Eurasische Union und dem Nahen Osten.
Überall köchelt es und es ist die Frage wann , wo es knallt.

Ich sehe es mit der Krim auch ein wenig anders und orte die Probleme eher in den 90ern. Die SU war ein künstliches Gebilde und wurde in Verwaltungsbezirke aufgeteilt. Dabei wurde weder auf Nationalitäten  oder Historie geachtet.
Beim Zusammenbruch 91 gründete sich eine unabhängige Republik Krim und es gab jahrelang Querelen,  weil die Krim und ihre Bevölkerung nach Russland wollten.
Das beruhigte sich erst 97 etwas, durch einen Freundschaftvertrag zwischen der Ukraine und Russland mit dem Pachtvertrag über Sewastopol, was früher auch nicht zur Ukraine gehörte,  sondern als eigenständige Stadt galt.
Das die Ukraine durch Chruchtschow überhaupt in diesen Besitz kam, klammer ich aus.
Es steht sicher außer Zweifel, daß der überwiegende Teil der Bevölkerung zu Russland tendierte. Grundsätzlich empfinde ich das Verhältnis dieser Nationen als tragisch.
Sie würden in Kooperation mehr erreichen können, für ihr Land und ihre Menschen.

Statt dessen bei Unruhen und Protesten auf die eigene Bevölkerung zu schießen, bringt eine Gegenreaktion und da musste Russlsnd nicht einmal Öl ins Feuer gießen. Verhandlungen und Zugeständnisse wären vielleicht klüger gewesen. In einer Bevölkerung, wo viele Männer Wehrdienst geleisteten haben, Afghanistan Veteranen waren, sollte es wohl genug erfahrene Kämpfer geben, die junge, unerfahrene, schlecht ausgerüstete demotivierte Ukrainische Soldaten in arge Bedrängnis bringen konnten.
Von übergelaufenen ukrainischen Einheiten ganz zu schweigen wie Spiegel Online berichtete.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcZT5V00sKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Russland hat die Chance für eine Pufferzone genutzt, wie auch die USA die Kurdengebiete in Syrien und Irak und seine russischen "Verwandten" unterstützt.

Persönlich mache ich mir einige Sorgen, weil es auch uns betreffen wird, wenn es dort knallt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WG6WF1Qmq3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU4YTleF6AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  so gewinnt man die Herzen?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Sascha Lobo: Mit der Putinbrille auf der Nase sieht die Welt ganz anders aus
					

Wer die Maßstäbe liberaler Demokratie anlegt, kann in Putin keinen Verbündeten sehen. Dennoch finden viele Deutsche für jede seiner Taten eine Entschuldigung. Doppelstandards und Realitätsblindheit helfen dabei.




					www.spiegel.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> so gewinnt man die Herzen?


Das ist doch typisch für die Separatisten in der Ostukraine, die wissen halt oftmals nicht worauf sie schießen, das mussten leider auch die 298 ermordeten Menschen des Fluges MH17 erfahren.
Ach ich vergaß, das war ja eine reguläre russische Einheit.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo: Mit der Putinbrille auf der Nase sieht die Welt ganz anders aus
> 
> 
> Wer die Maßstäbe liberaler Demokratie anlegt, kann in Putin keinen Verbündeten sehen. Dennoch finden viele Deutsche für jede seiner Taten eine Entschuldigung. Doppelstandards und Realitätsblindheit helfen dabei.
> ...


Alles klar Don, jetzt kommen Behauptungen und Diffamierungen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Alles klar Don, jetzt kommen Behauptungen und Diffamierungen.


Süß, der Abschuss des Fluges MH17 durch eine russische Einheit unter dem Befehl der Seperatisten der Ostkruine ist gerichtlich festgestellt worden!
Ich weiß das ist für dich schwierig zu verstehen, da du es nicht so damit hast, was ein Rechtsstaat ist, aber das ist keine Behauptung oder Diffamierung, *das ist geltendes Recht auch hier in Deutschland*, da wir richterliche Entscheidungen der Niederlande respektieren, da auch die Niederlande ein Rechtsstaaat ist.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir werden ja sehen was passiert.
> Wenn die Ukraine nicht angreift, wie damals Georgien, wird auch nichts passieren.


Lustige Annahme, nachdem Russland die Krim annektiert hat & den Donbass in ein Bürgerkriegsgebiet verwandelt hat - ganz ohne Aggression der Ukraine.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland braucht nur warten und die Unzufriedenheit mit ihrer Situation, wird die Ukrainer irgendwann zum handeln treiben.
> Immerhin hatte ja der Gewinner der " orangenen" Revolution auch die Segel streichen und Janukowitsch das Feld überlassen müssen.


Unwahrscheinlich dass ein pro russischer Kandidat gewinnt solange Russland die Krim besetzt hält. Und wenn Putin nur "zu warten braucht", dann wunderts mich doch schon sehr wie aktiv Russland immer ist um Unfrieden zu sähen. Schon lustig zu sagen, Russland müsse nur warten, wenn Russland seit Jahren der Aggressor ist.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Vom eigenen gesagten muß die Ukrainische Regierung ablenken. Selensky wurde zum Rohrkrepierer, der kein Versprechen eingehalten hat und hofft mit denmPopanz einer "russischen Aggression", genug Unterstützung aus dem Westen zu erhalten.
> Seit Jahren sind rund 14Mrd an Hilfe in das Militär aus dem Westen geflossen, von anderen Hilfen zu schweigen.


Wie oft willst du das Märchen noch erzählen. Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn für die Ukraine einen Kampf anzufangen den sie zu 100% verliert. Was gewinnt denn Selensky dadurch bitte?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich mache auch nicht den Fehler diesen Konflikt isoliert zu betrachten,  sondern sehe ihn im Kontext der NATO Ausdehnung in Richtung Osten, Projekt Seidenstraße,  Eurasische Union und dem Nahen Osten.
> Überall köchelt es und es ist die Frage wann , wo es knallt.


Hmm, komisch dass du Russlands Anteil anscheinend ausklammerst, dabei ist der gar nicht so gering wie du hier kundtust. Aber gut, vllt ist das Parteilinie.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lustige Annahme, nachdem Russland die Krim annektiert hat & den Donbass in ein Bürgerkriegsgebiet verwandelt hat - ganz ohne Aggression der Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was einflussreiche USA Denkfabriken schreiben ist Unsinn?
Pläne für den Fall eines russischen Angriffs eine Art "Afghanistan " zu etablieren sind Quatsch?
Es gibt verwirrte Militärs in der Ukraine, die davon reden bis nach Moskau vorzurücken.

Oder andere Ansichten, die nicht klüger sind.









						Konflikt mit der Ukraine: Ein Krieg käme Russland sehr teuer
					

Fachleute zweifeln nicht daran, dass ein Angriff Russlands auf die Ukraine kurzfristig erfolgreich wäre. Putins Regime würde jedoch einen hohen Preis bezahlen.




					www.fr.de
				



Konflikt zwischen Russland und der Ukraine: Armee wird sich „erbittert wehren“​In der Ukraine glaubt man sowieso, der potenzielle Feind zettele eher einen regional begrenzten, vielleicht wieder halb verdeckten Krieg an, wie 2014 im Donbass. Ohne Luftwaffe und schwere Waffen. Aber gerade im Graben- oder Straßenkampf könnten den Ukrainern ihre neuen modernen Kleinkriegswaffen nützlich werden, die von der Türkei gelieferten Bayraktar-Kampfdrohnen oder amerikanische Javelin-Panzerfäuste. Laut Melnyk ist die ukrainische Militärdoktrin gerade auf solche Gefechte ausgerichtet. „Die Armee wird sich bei regionalen Provokationen oder Angriffen im Donbass, im Norden oder im Süden erbittert wehren und dem Gegner Verluste zufügen, 



Kagan jedenfalls hat mit Blick auf die Ukraine schon mal den Taschenrechner gezückt. „Eine entschlossene Operation der russischen Besatzungstruppen würde einen Aufstandsbekämpfer (counter-insurgent) pro 20 Einwohner erfordern“, kalkuliert Kagan. „Das würde auf einen Bedarf in der Größenordnung von 325.000 Mann hindeuten.“

Putin hätte dann mehr als ein Drittel seiner derzeit aktiven Soldaten dauerhaft in der Ukraine gebunden – was die globale Supermachtstellung Russlands nicht etwa stützen, sondern eher infrage stellen würde. Hinzu kommt das tägliche Risiko eines Entgleitens der Aufstandsbekämpfung in Richtung Kriegsverbrechen oder Menschenrechtsverletzungen.

Kagan hat unter Militärexperten weltweit einen Ruf wie Donnerhall, seit er den von Barack Obama eingesetzten General David Petraeus im Irak beraten hat.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was einflussreiche USA Denkfabriken schreiben ist Unsinn?
> Pläne für den Fall eines russischen Angriffs eine Art "Afghanistan " zu etablieren sind Quatsch?
> Es gibt verwirrte Militärs in der Ukraine, die davon reden bis nach Moskau vorzurücken.



Einflussreiche Denkfabriken schreiben 2019 ein Dokument... Russland annektiert 2014 die Ukraine. Ursache & Wirkung sind Dir ein Begriff, oder?
Und verwirrte Menschen gibt es überall, das bedeutet weder, das die Recht haben, noch das passiert was die propagieren.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Kagan jedenfalls hat mit Blick auf die Ukraine schon mal den Taschenrechner gezückt. „Eine entschlossene Operation der russischen Besatzungstruppen würde einen Aufstandsbekämpfer (counter-insurgent) pro 20 Einwohner erfordern“, kalkuliert Kagan. „Das würde auf einen Bedarf in der Größenordnung von 325.000 Mann hindeuten.“
> 
> Putin hätte dann mehr als ein Drittel seiner derzeit aktiven Soldaten dauerhaft in der Ukraine gebunden – was die globale Supermachtstellung Russlands nicht etwa stützen, sondern eher infrage stellen würde. Hinzu kommt das tägliche Risiko eines Entgleitens der Aufstandsbekämpfung in Richtung Kriegsverbrechen oder Menschenrechtsverletzungen.


Hmm, wie könnte Putin ein solches Szenario nur vermeiden?
Oh wait, indem er einfach keine Truppen in die Ukraine schickt. Das war ja einfach.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Einflussreiche Denkfabriken schreiben 2019 ein Dokument... Russland annektiert 2014 die Ukraine. Ursache & Wirkung sind Dir ein Begriff, oder?
> Und verwirrte Menschen gibt es überall, das bedeutet weder, das die Recht haben, noch das passiert was die propagieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, ab 2019 darf man also nicht mehr weiterdenken und wer behauptet den das Russland in die Ukraine einrückt?
Ursache, Wirkung begann schon wesentlich früher.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hm, ab 2019 darf man also nicht mehr weiterdenken und wer behauptet den das Russland in die Ukraine einrückt?
> Ursache, Wirkung begann schon wesentlich früher.


Russland ist in die Ukraine eingerückt, das ist keine Behauptung, das ist faktische Tatsache.
Es wurde die Krim gewaltsam annektiert und vom Boden der Ostukraine, die durch Separatisten mit ausschließlicher Unterstützung Russland gewaltsam besetzt wurde, wurden unter dem Oberbefehl der Seperatisten, 298 Zivilisten von einer *regulären russischen Flugabwehreinheit* ermordert, in dem man einen thailändischen Urlaubsflieger abschoss.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Russland ist in die Ukraine eingerückt, das ist keine Behauptung, das ist faktische Tatsache.
> Es wurde die Krim gewaltsam annektiert und vom Boden der Ostukraine, die durch Separatisten mit ausschließlicher Unterstützung Russland gewaltsam besetzt wurde, wurden unter dem Oberbefehl der Seperatisten, 298 Zivilisten von einer regulären russischen Flugabwehreinheit *ermordert*, in dem man einen thailändischen Urlaubsflieger abschießt.



Ach verbreitest du jetzt selbst die "Lügen und Propaganda", die du sonst ja immer so gerne anderen vorwirfst Don? 

Das es Mord ist würde vorraussetzen das man den Urlaubsflieger mit voller Absicht / mit Vorsatz abschießen wollte und das halte ich doch für eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung, die absolut nicht beweisbar ist.

Das er abgeschossen wurde, ziemlich sicher aus dem Gebiet der Seperatisten, steht außer Frage, aber sehr wahrscheinlich war es eben nicht das Ziel ein ziviles Flugzeug abzuschießen, sondern das Ergebnis mangelnder Sorgfalt / Unerfahrenheit / Fehlkommuikation, bei der Zielbestätigung, ect. pp.

Und dann ist es nach unserem juristischen Verständnis, ungeachtet der restlichen Umstände unter denen es überhaupt stattfinden konnte, immer noch eine fahrlässige Tötung, die dort mit dem Abschuss stattgefunden hat!


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach verbreitest du jetzt selbst die "Lügen und Propaganda", die du sonst ja immer so gerne anderen vorwirfst Don?
> 
> Das es Mord ist würde vorraussetzen das man den Urlaubsflieger mit voller Absicht / mit Vorsatz abschießen wollte und das halt die ich doch für eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung die absolut nicht beweisbar ist.
> 
> ...


Ach ja?









						Abschuss von Flug MH17: Lebenslange Haftstrafen gefordert
					

Vier prorussische Rebellen sollen für den Abschuss des Flugs MH17 verantwortlich sein. Die Staatsanwaltschaft fordert nun lebenslange Haft.




					www.zdf.de
				




Zitat:


> Im Prozess zum Abschuss von Passagierflug MH17 über der Ostukraine hat die niederländische Staatsanwaltschaft eine lebenslange Haftstrafe gegen die vier Angeklagten wegen *Mordes* gefordert.
> 
> Die damaligen Offiziere der prorussischen Rebellen seien für den Tod von 298 Menschen verantwortlich und müssten daher die Höchststrafe bekommen, erklärten die Vertreter der Anklage am Mittwoch vor dem Strafgericht am Amsterdamer Flughafen.


und weiter


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft betonte, dass die Angeklagten eine extra schwere, "alles vernichtende" Waffe besorgt und eingesetzt hätten, mit der auch Zivilflugzeuge getroffen werden konnten. *Sie hätten bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass unschuldige Bürger Opfer werden konnten.*


Glasklarer Vorsatz!
Woraus es auch kein Entkommen gibt, den nachweislich wurde nicht das Transpondersignal der MH17 abgefragt, das sie als zivile Passagiermaschine ausgibt, insoweit wusste man nicht wirklich auf was man schießt und hat die möglichen Folgen bewusst/vorsätzlich in Kauf genommen.
Wenn du vor einer nicht einsehbaren Kuppe mit dem Auto überholst und du triffst ein entgegenkommedes Fahrzeug, ist das nach Bundesgerichtshof = Vorsatz, da du die Folgen bewusst in Kauf genommen hast!


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo widerlegt das jetzt meine Ausführung in letzter Instanz?

Selbst dann wäre es juristisch, so beweisbar von der Staatsanwaltschaft, ein bedingter Vorsatz:



> Bedingter Vorsatz (dolus eventualis) bedeutet, dass der Schadenverursacher den Schaden für möglich hält und ihn billigend in Kauf nimmt*,* er diesen aber nicht unbedingt herbeiführen will. Die möglichen *Konsequenzen seines Handelns sind ihm also bewusst (sogenannte Billigungstheorie), er handelt jedoch nicht bewusst vorsätzlich (mit Absicht)*.



Aber kein geplanter Mord / eine geplante Tötung, wie von dir unterstellt...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du vor einer nicht einsehbaren Kuppe mit dem Auto überholst und du triffst ein entgegenkommedes Fahrzeug, ist das nach Bundesgerichtshof = Vorsatz, da du die Folgen bewusst in Kauf genommen hast!


Nur für Laien und davon hat man leider auch in den Medien inzwischen bei solchen Themenfeldern viel zu viele...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wo widerlegt das jetzt meine Ausführung in letzter Instanz?
> 
> Selbst dann wäre es juristisch, so beweisbar von der Staatsanwaltschaft, ein bedingter Vorsatz:
> 
> ...


Das ist echt lächerlich, dolus eventualis oder bedingter Vorsatz, reicht absolut aus, für den subjektiven Tatbestand des Mordes. Ich habe mein juristisches Staatsexamen 2001 gemacht, wann du deins?
Seit wann muss ein Mord geplant sein?

Außerden kann hier das Gericht genauso darauf abstellen, dass das unbedingte (töten wollen) abschießen des Flugzeuges im Vordergrund stand (dolus directus I, dem Täter kommt es ausschließlich auf den Erfolg der Tat an), weil man eben nicht geprüft hat, um welche Maschine es sich handelt, und die Kosequenzen völlig billigend in Kauf genommen hat, sie waren sogar vielleicht mit einkalkuliert.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als die Amerikaner im Irak einen Konvoi bombardiert haben mit Zivilisten.
Und da war noch das mit dem Bundeswehr Befehl und den Luftangriff auf einen Tankwagen, wo viele Zivilisten gestorben sind, welche vorher für Taliban Kämpfer gehalten wurden? Was war die Empörung groß. Aber auch zurecht.

Nur sind es die Russen wird es wieder verharmlost.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=laSB-w_Q2Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur für Laien und davon hat man leider auch in den Medien inzwischen bei solchen Themenfeldern viel zu viele...


Das ist ein Scherz von dir oder?
Das ist höchst richterliche Rechtsprechung, an mehreren Fällen. Da gibt es keine fahrlässige Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge, sondern mind. Totschlag!
Mittlerweile ist es sogar höchst richterliche Rechtsprechung, das wenn du ein Rennen auf öffentlicher Straße fährst und jemand kommt dabei zu Schaden oder Stirbt, das auf alle Fälle von vorsätzlichen Totschlag und sogar Mord ausgegangen werden kann.
Aber die Richter am Bundesgerichtshof, sind ja nur Laien.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal weniger zu Dingen schreiben, von denen du offensichtlich nicht all zu viel weisst.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist echt lächerlich, dolus eventualis oder bedingter Vorsatz, reichen absolut aus, für den subjektiven Tatbestand des Mordes.


Dafür müsste es aber rechtskräftig bewiesen sein, aber die Verhandlung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, es gibt also noch gar kein rechtskräftiges Urteil das es als Mord bestätigt!
Also ist und bleibt es erstmal nur eine Unterstellung deinerseits...



> Im Prozess zum Abschuss von Passagierflug MH17 über der Ostukraine hat die *niederländische Staatsanwaltschaft *eine lebenslange Haftstrafe gegen die vier Angeklagten wegen Mordes *gefordert.*



Oder ist jemand für dich auch schon nachgewiesener Vergewaltiger / Steuerbetrüger, ect, wenn es noch nicht durch ein Urteil bestätigt wurde?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein juristisches Staatsexamen 2001 gemacht, wann du deins?



Strafrecht und Kriminologie, oder mit welchen juristischen Schwerpunkt?
Mit Familien- und Erbrecht, oder Staats- und Verwaltungsrecht, ect. kann man ganz grundsätzlich auch viel in anderen juristischen Schwerpunkten vom Pferd erzählen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann muss ein Mord geplant sein?


Muss nicht zwingend, so argumentiert ja auch die Staatsanwaltschaft in deinem Link, das es u.a. mit einem "gemeingefährlichen Mittel (der Buk)" stattfand und deshalb Mord sei.
Dazu muss sie im Prozess aber dann auch im Endeffekt beweisen / glaubhaft machen können das die 4 die Rakete für ihre Tat auch beschafft haben und sie nicht nur nach Anweisung bedient haben, oder etwas in vergleichbarer Art.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür müsste es aber rechtskräftig bewiesen sein, aber die Verhandlung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, es gibt also noch gar kein Urteil das es als Mord bestätigt!
> Also ist und bleibt es erstmal nur eine Unterstellung deinerseits...


Das Gutachten der Untersuchung von mehreren dutzend internationaler Spezialisten ist recht eindeutig, sie geben sogar die Kursker 53. Brigade als russische Einheit in ihrem Gutachten an. Desweiteren wird bestätigt, das kein Transpondersignal abgefragt wurde. Ich bin mir recht sicher was dabei rauskommen wird.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Strafrecht und Kriminologie, oder mit welchen juristischen Schwerpunkt? Mit Familien- und Erbrecht, oder Staats- und Verwaltungsrecht, ect. kann man ganz grundsätzlich auch viel in anderen juristischen Schwerpunkten vom Pferd erzählen.


Ich habe nur das Erste Staatsexamen, mein Wahlfach war Handelsrecht, aber das hat damit nichts zu tun, da ich wie jeder andere auch meine Straftrechtsklausuren im Staatsexamen schreiben musste.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss nicht zwingend, so argumentiert ja auch die Staatsanwaltschaft in deinem Link, das es u.a. mit einem "gemeingefährlichen Mittel (der Buk)" stattfand und deshalb Mord sei.


Hier geht es um niedrige Beweggründe.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu muss sie im Prozess aber dann auch beweisen im Endeffekt beweisen können das die 4 die Rakete für die Tat beschafft haben und sie nicht nur nach Anweisung bedient haben, oder etwas in der Art.


Nein müssen sie nicht!
Wie ich jetzt schon mehrmals erklärt habe, ist die Nichtabfrage des Transpondersignals der entscheidende Punkt, weil nur so hätte man sich sicher sein können auf was man schiesst. Tut man das nicht, steht der Abschuss völlig im Vordergrund (Erfolg), völlig egal wen man dabei trifft und vom Himmel holt.
Und das alles steht so im Gutachten und letztendlich wird es auch so im Urteil stehen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier geht es um niedrige Beweggründe.


Moment. Die Definition von Mord unterscheidet sich in Deutschland in Punkten von der in anderen Ländern.








						Mordparagraf 211 - "Mörder ist, wer ... "
					

Wann ist die Tötung einer Person ein Mord und wann "nur" ein Totschlag? Die Paragrafen 211 und 212 des Strafgesetzbuches stammen im Wesentlichen aus dem Jahr 1941 und führen fallweise zu eklatant ungerechten Urteilen. Justizminister Heiko Maas (SPD) will eine Reform  -  die schier unmöglich scheint.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Das Gutachten der Untersuchung von mehreren dutzend internationaler Spezialisten ist recht eindeutig*, sie geben sogar die Kursker 53. Brigade als russische Einheit in ihrem Gutachten an.* Desweiteren wird bestätigt, das kein Transpondersignal abgefragt wurde.*



Ich habe die MH17 Geschehnisse seit damals nicht mehr groß mitverfolgt, bzw. ehr irgendwann aus den Augen verloren, weil halt auch stetig andere / neue Themen dazu kommen.
Von daher, wenn du es so sagst nehme ich es erstmal entsprechend zur Kenntnis.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich* bin mir recht sicher* was dabei rauskommen wird.



Nur ist das ein wenig unprofessionell, oder etwa nicht?



Don-71 schrieb:


> *Hier geht es um niedrige Beweggründe.
> 
> Nein müssen sie nicht!*
> Wie ich jetzt schon mehrmals erklärt habe, ist die Nichtabfrage des Transpondersignals der entscheidende Punkt, weil nur so hätte man sich sicher sein können auf was man schiesst. Tut man das nicht, steht der Abschuss völlig im Vordergrund (Erfolg), völlig egal wen man dabei trifft und vom Himmel holt.
> Und das alles steht so im Gutachten und letztendlich wird es auch so im Urteil stehen.



Das klang aber in deinem ZDF-Link komplett anders, darum auch meine Äußerung, schaust du selbst:



> Die *Staatsanwaltschaft betonte*, dass *die Angeklagten* eine* extra schwere, "alles vernichtende" Waffe besorgt und eingesetzt *hätten, mit der auch Zivilflugzeuge getroffen werden konnten. Sie hätten* bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass unschuldige Bürger Opfer werden konnten.*
> ...
> Die Anklage hatte zahlreiche Beweise vorgelegt wie Fotos, abgehörte Telefongespräche, Videos und Zeugenaussagen. *Sie belegen der Anklage zufolge, dass die Männer die Buk-Rakete beschafft hatten.*



Das impliziert beim Leser entsprechend das die Hauptargumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft das gemeingefährliche Mittel und dessen Beschaffung sei und nicht der niedere Beweggrund (von der Transponderabfrage wird von der ZDF gar nichts geschrieben).


----------



## Tschetan (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Sibir-Flug 1812 – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Das passierte im Frieden.
Übrigens hätte die Ukraine den Luftraum sperren müssen, da sie dort selber Luftangriffe durchführten.
Was soll es also beweisen,  gerade noch wenn Berlingcat aufklärt?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das klang aber in deinem ZDF-Link komplett anders, darum auch meine Äußerung, schaust du selbst:


Das kling erstmal im Plädoyer anders, ist aber haargenau das gleiche.
Der letzte Satz (fettgedruckt) zielt darauf ab, dass sich die "Täter" durch die Nichtabfrage des Transpondersignals (hier fehlten technische Voraussetzungen -> Überwachungsradar) überhaupt nicht sicher sein konntne, auf welches Flugzeug sie überhaupt schießen, insoweit war es Ihnen völlig egal gewesen was man vom Himmel holt, eben auch unschuldige Bürger.
Das mit der schweren vernichtenden Waffe ist hier nochmal *Verstärkung*, das man damit besonders verantwortungsvoll umgehen muss, wenn man sie einsetzt, und nicht der Erfolg (Abschuss) über Allem stehen darf, ohne irgendwelche Rückversicherungen in einem zivilen Überfluggebiet, was die Sepperatisten wussten.
Nach meiner Meinung wird man auf dieses unbedingte wollen des Erfolges abstellen, auch bei den Mordmerkmalen.

BUK 9K37 Buk:
Besteht aus einem Fahrzeug (Lenkwaffenstarter), der auch/nur über ein* Feuerleitradar* verfügt, aber nicht die Möglichkeit hat Transpondersignale abzufragen. Zur Gesamtausrüstung zählt noch ein Fahrzeug mit *Überwachungsradar* und besserem Feuerleitradar, was Transpondersignale abfragen kann und eine Freund/Feind Erkennung hat. Nach allen Recherchen gab es in der Ostukraine nur das Lenkwaffenstarter Fahrzeug, ohne das Fahrzeug mit Überwachungsradar, somit war eine Abfrage des Transpondersignals unmöglich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das passierte im Frieden.
> Übrigens hätte die Ukraine den Luftraum sperren müssen, das sie dort selber Luftangriffe durchführten.
> Was soll es also beweisen, gerade noch wenn Berlingcat aufklärt?


Du machst dich nur noch lächerlich!








						Sibir-Flug 1812 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz von dir oder?



Bzgl. der Medien?
Nein, da berichten wirklich viel zu oft juristische (Voll)Laien über Urteile und Verhandlungen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es sogar höchst richterliche Rechtsprechung, das wenn du ein Rennen auf öffentlicher Straße fährst und jemand kommt dabei zu Schaden oder Stirbt, das auf alle Fälle von vorsätzlichen Totschlag und sogar Mord ausgegangen werden kann.
> Aber die Richter am Bundesgerichtshof, sind ja nur Laien.
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal weniger zu Dingen schreiben, von denen du offensichtlich nicht all zu viel weisst.



Ist nach wie vor höchst umstritten und könnte, meines Kenntnisstandes nach, evt. sogar verfassungswidrig sein:

"§ 315d StGB sorgt in Rechtsprechung und Literatur für kontroverse Diskussionen. So hat beispielsweise das Amtsgericht Villingen-Schwenningen im vergangenen Jahr ein Verfahren zu § 315d I Nr. 3 StGB ausgesetzt und dem Bundesverfassungsgericht vorgelegt. Die Richter des AG bemängeln, dass die Vorschrift gegen den strafrechtlichen Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz aus Art. 103 II GG verstoße und daher verfassungswidrig sei (Az.: 6 Ds 66 Js 980/19).
...
Der BGH bezieht sich in seiner aktuellen Entscheidung auf die Bedenken, die in der Rechtsprechung vereinzelt unter Hinweis auf das Bestimmtheitsgebot aus Art. 103 Abs. 2 GG gegen die Verfassungsmäßigkeit der Vorschrift des § 315d Abs. 1 Nr. 3 StGB erhoben worden sind."





__





						BGH zu Raser-Fällen: Zwei neue Urteile
					

Die erste Entscheidung des BGH zum neu geschaffenen Straftatbestand des § 315d I Nr. 3 StGB...



					jura-online.de
				




Letztlich wird es da längerfristig also wohl auf eine Entscheidung des Verfassungsgerichts hinauslaufen, wie sowas wie die Straßenrennen künftig zu bewerten sind.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - EU-Bündnis mit Russland oder Russland in die EU


Den Teufel mit dem Belzebub tauschen. Du bist mir ja ein ganz Schlauer.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die USA haben nun die russischen Forderungen schriftlich zurückgewiesen, wollen aber verhandeln. Sie wollen verhandeln, haben aber rein gar nichts im Angebot. Was gibts dann zu verhandeln?


Was soll man für einen Mörder, Betrüger, Vertragsbrecher und Imperalisten, der unnehmbare Forderungen stellt auch im Angebot haben?
Selbst die Finnen und Schweden diskutieren jetzt lebhaft über einen Nato Beitritt



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Damit kann nur noch die Ukraine selbst etwas ändern, indem sie sich Russland annähert.


Wahrcheinlich wohl eher überhaupt nicht, was hätten sie auch davon?
Nur noch mehr Destruktivität, dagegen lehnen sich ja auch mittlerweile  Weissrussen und Kasachen auf.
Öl und Gas gibt es auch woanders.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - Deutschland raus aus der Nato
> - EU-Bündnis mit Russland oder Russland in die EU
> - Feindliche Truppen raus aus Deutschland und Europa. In der Normandie sollen sie in ihre Boote klettern und meinetwegen bei den Briten unterkommen oder nach Hause fahren.



Der feuchte Traum von Putin seit dem er an die Macht gekommen ist wahr ausgesprochen, natürlich mit Russland als oberstern Kontrolleur. Besser hätte man die Ziele des Kremls gar nicht beschreiben können.

Nur wird daraus mit an Sicherheit grenzeder Wahrscheinlich so gar nichts werden!


----------



## Tekkla (26. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die USA haben nun die russischen Forderungen schriftlich zurückgewiesen, wollen aber verhandeln. Sie wollen verhandeln, haben aber rein gar nichts im Angebot. Was gibts dann zu verhandeln?


Es gibt nichts zu verhandeln, einfach weil die Maximalforderung des Kremls schlicht nicht erfüllt werden kann. Da hätte der Kreml auch gleich das Ende der NATO verlangen können. Wäre auf's Gleiche heraus gekommen. Diese Forderung ist einfach seltenst dämlich.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Damit kann nur noch die Ukraine selbst etwas ändern, indem sie sich Russland annähert.


Komm zum mir, oder ich mache dir das Leben extrem schwer! Das ist das Romatischste, was ich seit langem gehört habe. Da wundert es mich doch echt mal, warum die Ukraine da nicht schon lange drauf eingegangen ist.

Nur zur Erinnerung: In dem Spiel wer wem wehtut steht es beim Spiel Russland gegen die Ukraine je nach Auslegung mindestens 2:0...



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unsere Friedensmedien sind ganz auf US-Kurs, drohen mit Verschlechterung der Beziehungen, verlangen Waffen für die Ukraine und das jeden Tag 24 Stunden lang. Die Ukraine nimmt auch Söldner, ihr ätzenden Schreiberlinge, auf auf.


Unsere Medien verlangen gar nix. Die schreiben nur darüber, was die Leute aus der Politik sagen und versuchen mit Analysen selbiges zu hinterfragen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was unsere Medien nicht interessiert, denn es sind hündische Sklaven, die auf Befehl anfangen zu Knurren und zu Kläffen





Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> sind die Folgen eines ernsten Konflikts mit Russland:  Rohstoffknappheit, Bomben und militärische Niederlage.  2019 bezog die EU 26 % ihres Öls, 38 % ihres Gases und 40 % ihrer Kohle aus Russland.


Wenn es der Kreml darauf ankommen lassen will, dann wird am Ende 0% von alldem aus Russland bezogen. Das wird für alle schmerzhaft, aber am Ende wird es Russland so richtig wehtun.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Unter Trump machte sich in Europa bis in die höchsten Etagen die Meinung breit, daß die Europa eigenständig werden muß. Dies muß jetzt umgesetzt werden.


Ja


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - EU-Bündnis mit Russland oder Russland in die EU


aber nicht so.  Ein demokratisches Russland ohne die postsowjetischen Kaderköpfe des Kremls, vllt, irgendwann, und wenn dort die Kleptokratie abgeschafft wurde und die mafiösen Strukturen bekämpft werden.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> - Feindliche Truppen raus aus Deutschland und Europa.


Da haben wir ja Glück. Zur Zeit haben wir die nicht hier. Rufe mal bei deinem Freund Putin an und sag ihm, dass er zuhause bleiben soll, wei du keine Feinde bei uns im Laden haben willst. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In der Normandie sollen sie in ihre Boote klettern und meinetwegen bei den Briten unterkommen oder nach Hause fahren.


Am besten gar nicht erst aus Baltisk oder anderen Orten jenseits der russischen Grenzen herkommen. Dann ist der Heimweg auch nicht so weit.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts zu verhandeln, einfach weil die Maximalforderung des Kremls schlicht nicht erfüllt werden kann. Da hätte der Kreml auch gleich das Ende der NATO verlangen können. Wäre auf's Gleiche heraus gekommen. Diese Forderung ist einfach seltenst dämlich.


Sie ist völlig berechtigt. Wir in Europa sind am Konflikt mit Russland nicht interessiert. Ohne die Leibeigenschaft Europas gäbe es diesen nicht.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Komm zum mir, oder ich mache dir das Leben extrem schwer! Das ist das Romatischste, was ich seit langem gehört habe. Da wundert es mich doch echt mal, warum die Ukraine da nicht schon lange drauf eingegangen ist.
> 
> Nur zur Erinnerung: In dem Spiel wer wem wehtut steht es beim Spiel Russland gegen die Ukraine je nach Auslegung mindestens 2:0...


8 % mehr russische Exporte in die Ukraine in 2021, sogar Rüstungsgüter, sprechen da eine ganz andere Sprache.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Unsere Medien verlangen gar nix. Die schreiben nur darüber, was die Leute aus der Politik sagen und versuchen mit Analysen selbiges zu hinterfragen.


Nein, sie schmeißen mit Kacke nach Berlin und versuchen Druck auszuüben.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn es der Kreml darauf ankommen lassen will, dann wird am Ende 0% von alldem aus Russland bezogen. Das wird für alle schmerzhaft, aber am Ende wird es Russland so richtig wehtun.


Dann geht unsere Wirtschaft den Bach runter. 




Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja


Dann zieh daraus Konsequenzen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> aber nicht so.  Ein demokratisches Russland ohne die postsowjetischen Kaderköpfe des Kremls, vllt, irgendwann, und wenn dort die Kleptokratie abgeschafft wurde und die mafiösen Strukturen bekämpft werden.


Russland ist demokratisch, mafiöse Strukturen werden bekämpft. Putin und seine Partei werden gewählt, weil sie Russland wieder stark gemacht haben und den Lebensstandard um das zigfache anheben. Mut Russland an unserer Seite sind wir unbesiegbar. Was zählen da noch eure kleinlichen Vorbehalte. Erst wenn die USA sehen, daß ihre Spielchen vorbei sind, werden sie freundlicher.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja Glück. Zur Zeit haben wir die nicht hier. Rufe mal bei deinem Freund Putin an und sag ihm, dass er zuhause bleiben soll, wei du keine Feinde bei uns im Laden haben willst.


Die sind hier und verüben von hier aus mit Drohnen ihre Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du vergisst das seit damals einige Atomkraftwerke vom Netz gingen und der Wind bläst nicht immer.



Nö, vergess ich nicht: Die historischen Zahlen nehme ich nur für das benötigte Verhältnis aus Speichervolumen und Jahresverbrauch. Aber die eigentlich Rechnung beruht dann aber aus dem aktuellen Jahresverbrauch einschließlich des leicht gestiegenen Gasbedarfs bei der Stromproduktion  .

(Davon ganz abgesehen davon: AKWs haben keine so wahnsinnig große Rolle fürs Heizen gespielt und Elektrizität spielt noch keine große Rolle dafür.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich dass ein pro russischer Kandidat gewinnt solange Russland die Krim besetzt hält.



Mit dem Verlust der Krim werden sich die Ukrainer mittelfristig abfinden müssen. Die internationale Gesellschaft wollte keine nennenswerten Sanktionen wegen der Eroberung verhängen und mittlerweile ist der Zug abgefahren. Aber auch langfristig haben russisch orientierte Kandidaten in dem Land keine Chance, solange die Lage im Donbass nicht geklärt ist - nicht nur weil dass die ukrainische Stimmung belastet, sondern einfach weil viele prorussische Ukrainer ihre eigene statt der ukrainischen Regierung wählen.



> Und wenn Putin nur "zu warten braucht", dann wunderts mich doch schon sehr wie aktiv Russland immer ist um Unfrieden zu sähen. Schon lustig zu sagen, Russland müsse nur warten, wenn Russland seit Jahren der Aggressor ist.



Unfrieden stiften muss Russland auch, aber nicht mit Militär im Land. Drohgebärden, Propaganda, Unterstützung von Feinden der Ukraine, vielleicht ein paar Cyberaktionen - es reicht tatsächlich, stetig Unfrieden zu sähen und zuzusehen, wie ein Land daran zugrunde geht.




Tschetan schrieb:


> ...
> In der Ukraine glaubt man sowieso, der potenzielle Feind zettele eher einen regional begrenzten, vielleicht wieder halb verdeckten Krieg an, wie 2014 im Donbass. Ohne Luftwaffe und schwere Waffen. Aber gerade im Graben- oder Straßenkampf könnten den Ukrainern ihre neuen modernen Kleinkriegswaffen nützlich werden, die von der Türkei gelieferten Bayraktar-Kampfdrohnen oder amerikanische Javelin-Panzerfäuste.



Welchen entscheidenden Nutzen haben moderne Panzerabwehrwaffen noch einmal genau, wenn man einen Angriff ohne schweres Gerät postuliert? 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens hätte die Ukraine den Luftraum sperren müssen, da sie dort selber Luftangriffe durchführten.
> Was soll es also beweisen,  gerade noch wenn Berlingcat aufklärt?



Als MH17 abgeschossen wurde, war der untere Luftraum gesperrt (auch wenn afaik die Ukraine ihre Bodenangriffe zu dem Zeitpunkt schon fast komplett eignestellt hatte). Überhalb einer geringen Höhe war eine Sperrung aber überflüssig: Die Separatisten hatten keine Luftabwehrwaffen, die mehr als iirc 4 km Höhe erreichen konnten und somit gab es keinen Grund, den internationalen Luftverkehr oberhalb von iirc 8-10 km zum Schutz vor Separatisten zu verbieten.
Das man malayische Passagierjets zusätzlich auch vor der russischen Armee hätte schützen müssen, wusste die Ukraine vor dem Abschuss aber nicht. (Und auch sonst niemand auf der Welt, außer halt den Russen.)




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die USA haben nun die russischen Forderungen schriftlich zurückgewiesen, wollen aber verhandeln.



Erstmal wurde nur ein Teil der Forderungen zurückgewiesen und dann gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Forderungen, die die NATO gegenüber Russland erhebt (z.B. sowas wie internationales Recht zu achten, sich an geschlossene Abkommen zu halten, etc.), die man fallen lassen könnte. Da Russland umgekehrt aber auch so gut wie keine Verhandlungsmasse hat (einen Angriff auf die Ukraine plant man ja nicht, im Donbass ist man angeblich nicht, auf der Krim gibt es auch nur grüne Männchen, etc.), solange sie sich nicht Militärmanöver im eigenen Land verbieten lassen wollen, sollte man das ganze sowieso nur als diplomatisches "wir nehmen die Position der Gegenseite zur Kenntnis und reden weiter miteinander" auffassen. Einen "Deal" kann es von beiden Seiten her nicht geben, sondern nur die Einigung, sich nicht weiter gegenseitig zu provozieren - was ebenfalls als öffentliches Verhandlungsergebnis ausgeschlossen ist, weil ja beide Seiten offiziell darauf beharren, gar nicht zu provozieren, also können sie auch nicht unterschreiben, damit aufzuhören. Sie können nur monatelang verhandeln, dabei ""zufällig"" die militärischen Aktionen, die ""nie etwas mit der Gegenseite zu tun hatten und immer perfekt friedlich waren"" einzustellen und am Ende dann einmal Hände schütteln.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts zu verhandeln, einfach weil die Maximalforderung des Kremls schlicht nicht erfüllt werden kann. Da hätte der Kreml auch gleich das Ende der NATO verlangen können.



Putin hat faktisch verlangt, die NATO in ihrer heutigen Form aufzulösen/einem Teil der Mitglieder den militärischen Schutz zu entziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das es Mord ist würde vorraussetzen das man den Urlaubsflieger mit voller Absicht / mit Vorsatz abschießen wollte und das halte ich doch für eine äußerst gewagte Behauptung, die absolut nicht beweisbar ist.


Nein, aber Don hat mir den Spaß schon genommen das zu schreiben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es sogar höchst richterliche Rechtsprechung, das wenn du ein Rennen auf öffentlicher Straße fährst und jemand kommt dabei zu Schaden oder Stirbt, das auf alle Fälle von vorsätzlichen Totschlag und sogar Mord ausgegangen werden kann.





Poulton schrieb:


> Moment. Die Definition von Mord unterscheidet sich in Deutschland in Punkten von der in anderen Ländern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde aber auch mit US Definition passen:




__





						Mord (Vereinigte Staaten) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach allen Recherchen gab es in der Ostukraine nur das Lenkwaffenstarter Fahrzeug, ohne das Fahrzeug mit Überwachungsradar, somit war eine Abfrage des Transpondersignals *unmöglich*.


Möchte ich ganz explizit verneinen, abgesehen davon, dass der Gefechtsstand der Batterie nicht verknüpft war heißt das nicht, dass nicht was anderes die Informationen geliefert hat.
Aber abgesehen vom militärischen, du kannst die Flieger der Airlines live verfolgen:








						Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
					

The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




					www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sie ist völlig berechtigt. Wir in Europa sind am Konflikt mit Russland nicht interessiert. Ohne die Leibeigenschaft Europas gäbe es diesen nicht.


Was für ein Unsinn auch ohne die USA gäbe es weiterhin in Bezug auf die Interessen der  EU Reibungspunkte mit Russlands außenpolitischen Interessen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Putin und seine Partei werden gewählt, weil sie Russland wieder stark gemacht haben und den Lebensstandard um das zigfache anheben.


Einfach nur in großen Teilen Blödsinn.
Ja, die Bevölkerung anerkennt durchaus in gewissen Maßen das Putin Russland außenpolitisch in ihrer eigenen Wahrnehmung wieder "stärker" gemacht hat, aber man ist mit der Korruptionsbekämpfung und über die allgemeine wirtschaftliche Lage auch schon seit Jahren auf der anderen Seite in nicht unerheblichen Teilen der Bevölkerung ziemlich unzufrieden.

Da es aber zu Putin und "Einiges Russland" inzwischen keine wirklichen nennenswerten Alternativen mehr gibt, weil die evt. konkurenzfähige Oposition bei Landeswahlen weitestgehend mundtot gemacht wurde, wird er halt weiter gewählt.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mut Russland an unserer Seite sind wir unbesiegbar.


Also manchmal könnte man ihn bei solchen Sätzen ja einfach nur für einen gemeinhin üblichen Internettroll halten. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, aber Don hat mir den Spaß schon genommen das zu schreiben.



Ich verweise da auf meinen letzten Post und darauf dass das es abschließend nicht geklärt ist ob es nicht evt. doch verfassungswidrig sein könnte (auch aus Sicht einiger Richter an den Gerichtshöfen) es so auszulegen, weshalb es aktuell auf der Liste der Fälle für das BVerfG steht.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchte ich ganz explizit verneinen, abgesehen davon, dass der Gefechtsstand der Batterie nicht verknüpft war heißt das nicht, dass nicht was anderes die Informationen geliefert hat.
> Aber abgesehen vom militärischen, du kannst die Flieger der Airlines live verfolgen:


Wenn sie Informationen bekommen haben, wäre es glasklarer Mord, denn dann hätten sie eben gewusst, dass sie auf eine überfliegende Zivilmaschine schießen.
Wo soll denn deiner Ansicht nach die "militärische" Information ohne Überwachungsradar Fahrzeug herkommen, verfügten die Sepperatisten über solche "Möglichekeiten?
Meine Aussage war eben darauf bezogen, das es der Crew in dem Buk Lenkwaffenstarter Fahrzeug mit ihrer Ausrüstung, erstmal unmöglich war, herauszufinden, was das genau für eine Maschine war, denn das könnte nur das Überwachungsradar Fahrzeug.
Ob man jetzt in der Ostukraine auf irgendeinem Feld so gutes "Internet" hat, das man den Live Tracker einschalten kann?
Bei dem Prozess geht ja wohl darum, das es Möglichkeiten gab, an Informationen zu kommen, das hätte aber wohl Zeit gekostet, und die wollte man nicht in Kauf nehmen, weil man den angeblichen Ukrainischen Flieger/Transportflugzeug unbedingt abschießen wollte, ergo hat man den Knopf gedrückt und damit den Vorsatz und wahrscheinlich auch die Mordmerkmale erfüllt, weil es letztendlich nur um den Abschuss (Erfolg) ging, und es eienm letzendlich scheiß egal war, ob man auch eine unbescholtene zivile Passagiermaschine treffen konnte, denn die Sepparatisten mussten wissen, dass das Gebiet ein Überflugsraum für Passagierflugzeuge war.

Das passiert halt, wenn man "Idioten", wahrscheinlich sogar ideologischen Idioten "sehr gefährliches Spielzeug" in die Hand gibt und dafür trägt hauptsächlich Russland die volle Verantwortung, denn es war ein "Spielzeug" ihrer regulären Armee.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als MH17 abgeschossen wurde, war der untere Luftraum gesperrt (auch wenn afaik die Ukraine ihre Bodenangriffe zu dem Zeitpunkt schon fast komplett eignestellt hatte). Überhalb einer geringen Höhe war eine Sperrung aber überflüssig: Die Separatisten hatten keine Luftabwehrwaffen, die mehr als iirc 4 km Höhe erreichen konnten und somit gab es keinen Grund, den internationalen Luftverkehr oberhalb von iirc 8-10 km zum Schutz vor Separatisten zu verbieten.
> Das man malayische Passagierjets zusätzlich auch vor der russischen Armee hätte schützen müssen, wusste die Ukraine vor dem Abschuss aber nicht. (Und auch sonst niemand auf der Welt, außer halt den Russen.)


Sehr schön das du es nochmal voll auf den Punkt gebracht, woher sollten die Ukrainer wissen, dass die russische Armee, den Sepparatisten hochgefährliches "Spielzeug" ihrer regulären Armee zur Verfügung stellt, die damit dann völlig verantwortungslos wild um sich schießen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn auch ohne die USA gäbe es weiterhin in Bezug auf die Interessen der  EU Reibungspunkte mit Russlands außenpolitischen Interessen.


Nein. Da war Putin noch lupenreiner Demokrat. Natotruppen müssen Russland nicht umzingeln. Sie werden dabei von Taliban besiegt, von Russland allemal. Die Trüppchen können auch weiter weg stehen um ein vermeintliches Abschreckungspotential zu entfalten. Nachdem dank der hypersonischen Raketen der westliche "Schutzschild" kein Thema mehr ist, geht es Russland um die Abschottung, die betrieben wird.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach nur in großen Teilen Blödsinn.
> Ja, die Bevölkerung anerkennt durchaus in gewissen Maßen das Putin Russland außenpolitisch in ihrer eigenen Wahrnehmung wieder "stärker" gemacht hat, aber man ist mit der Korruptionsbekämpfung und über die allgemeine wirtschaftliche Lage auch schon seit Jahren auf der anderen Seite in nicht unerheblichen Teilen der Bevölkerung ziemlich unzufrieden.


Die wirtschaftliche Lage Russlands ist gut. Schau dir das BIP an, PPP (real GDP), nicht nominal. Die sehr niedrigen Preise in Russland führen dazu, daß das nominale BIP mickrig ist. Das ändert aber nichts an der tatsächlichen Leistung der Wirtschaft, die knapp hinter der Deutschen liegt. Der Lebensstandard steigt, Russland wird buchstäblich neu gebaut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rg7T6Hir200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da es aber zu Putin und "Einiges Russland" inzwischen keine wirklichen nennenswerten Alternativen mehr gibt, weil die evt. konkurenzfähige Oposition bei Landeswahlen weitestgehend mundtot gemacht wurde, wird er halt weiter gewählt.


Schau dir die Duma an, die Sitzverteilung,  z.B. auf Wikipedia. Zu Oppositionsführern hochstilisierte Nullnummern wie die parteilosen Clowns Nawalny oder Guaido erwecken den Eindruck, es gäbe die eine Opposition, die Guten. Das ist alles Kappes, die haben kaum Rückhalt und fast niemand würde sie wählen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also manchmal könnte man ihn bei solchen Sätzen ja einfach nur für einen gemeinhin üblichen Internettroll halten.


Jeder der nicht die von den Medien diktierte Meinung vertritt, ist also Troll. Für mich ist Troll, wer applaudiert, wenn ein Land nach dem Anderen zerstört werden soll, in diesem Zuge die Propaganda alles Menschliche an den betroffenen Regierenden negiert und Maßnahmen, die die Bevölkerung betreffen, bejubelt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal wurde nur ein Teil der Forderungen zurückgewiesen und dann gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Forderungen, die die NATO gegenüber Russland erhebt (z.B. sowas wie internationales Recht zu achten, sich an geschlossene Abkommen zu halten, etc.), die man fallen lassen könnte. Da Russland umgekehrt aber auch so gut wie keine Verhandlungsmasse hat (einen Angriff auf die Ukraine plant man ja nicht, im Donbass ist man angeblich nicht, auf der Krim gibt es auch nur grüne Männchen, etc.), solange sie sich nicht Militärmanöver im eigenen Land verbieten lassen wollen, sollte man das ganze sowieso nur als diplomatisches "wir nehmen die Position der Gegenseite zur Kenntnis und reden weiter miteinander" auffassen. Einen "Deal" kann es von beiden Seiten her nicht geben, sondern nur die Einigung, sich nicht weiter gegenseitig zu provozieren - was ebenfalls als öffentliches Verhandlungsergebnis ausgeschlossen ist, weil ja beide Seiten offiziell darauf beharren, gar nicht zu provozieren, also können sie auch nicht unterschreiben, damit aufzuhören. Sie können nur monatelang verhandeln, dabei ""zufällig"" die militärischen Aktionen, die ""nie etwas mit der Gegenseite zu tun hatten und immer perfekt friedlich waren"" einzustellen und am Ende dann einmal Hände schütteln.


Die USA haben eben jene Forderungen zurückgewiesen, von deren Annahme Russland alles Weitere abhängig macht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Jeder der nicht die von den Medien diktierte Meinung vertritt, ist also Troll. Für mich ist Troll, wer applaudiert, wenn ein Land nach dem Anderen zerstört werden soll, in diesem Zuge die Propaganda alles Menschliche an den betreffenden Regierenden negiert und Maßnahmen, die die Bevölkerung betreffen, bejubelt.


Nein, vor allen jeder der irgendwas von "unbesiegbar" faselt ist entweder ein Troll, oder hat eine gewaltige Meise und sollte vielleicht auch mal etwas öfter an die frische Luft gehen.

Weil absolut niemand unbesiegbar ist!
Das mussten die Römer im Laufe ihrer Geschichte lernen, das haben so einige sehr gottesfürchtige Herrscher mit ihren Gottvertrauen lernen müssen, das musste Napoleon feststellen und der tausendjährige großdeutsche Reichszünder und die UDSSR haben es, neben noch sehr vielen anderen auch, auch auf die harte Tour lernen dürfen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, vor allen jeder der irgendwas von "unbesiegbar" fasselt ist entweder ein Troll, oder hat eine gewaltige Meise und sollte was öfter an die frische Luft gehen.
> 
> Weil absolut niemand unbesiegbar ist!
> Das mussten die Römer im Laufe ihrer Geschichte lernen, das haben so einige sehr gottesfürchtige Herrscher mit ihren Gottvertrauen lernen müssen, das musste Napoleon feststellen und der tausendjährige großdeutsche Reichszünder und die UDSSR haben es, neben noch sehr vielen anderen auch, auch auf die harte Tour lernen dürfen.


USA, Russland und China sind de facto unbesiegbar. Punkt. Wie es in 1000 Jahren aussieht ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich verweise da auf meinen letzten Post und darauf dass das es abschließend nicht geklärt ist ob es nicht evt. doch verfassungswidrig sein könnte (auch aus Sicht einiger Richter an den Gerichtshöfen) es so auszulegen, weshalb es aktuell auf der Liste der Fälle für das BVerfG steht.











						13 Jahre Haft nach tödlichem Rennen in Berlin: Urteil gegen Ku’damm-Raser wegen versuchten Mordes rechtskräftig
					

Vor sechs Jahren lieferten zwei Autofahrer sich auf dem Kurfürstendamm ein Rennen, ein Unbeteiligter starb. Nun bestätigte der BGH das Urteil des Landgerichts.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Aber bitte was macht das BVerfG mit diesem Fall? Ich hab dazu nichts gefunden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo soll denn deiner Ansicht nach die "militärische" Information ohne Überwachungsradar Fahrzeug herkommen, verfügten die Sepperatisten über solche "Möglichekeiten?


Ich halte es für möglich, dass von Russland aus in den ukrainischen Luftraum hineingeguckt wurde und diese Daten live übermittelt wurden. Möglich, aber wetten würde ich darauf nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war eben darauf bezogen, das es der Crew in dem Buk Lenkwaffenstarter Fahrzeug mit ihrer Ausrüstung, erstmal unmöglich war, herauszufinden, was das genau für eine Maschine war, denn das könnte nur das Überwachungsradar Fahrzeug.


Man kann das schon eingrenzen, das Radar sagt dir ja nicht nur da ist was in x Meter Entfernung sondern man kann auch die Größe, die Geschwindigkeit, den Richtung etc raus lesen.
Das ganze lernt man auch über Monate, 4 Augen Prinzip etc
Da können eigentlich nur Dilettanten gesessen haben oder die Ausbildung der Russen ist unfassbar schlecht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber bitte was macht das BVerfG mit diesem Fall? Ich hab dazu nichts gefunden.


Dann dauert es vermutlich noch bis es zu der Thematik was vom BVerfG gibt.
Verfahren werden ja auch am BVerfG je nach Auslastung nicht zwingend sofort durchgeführt und die Verfahrenslänge ist nicht gesetzlich festgeschrieben.


----------



## theon greyjoy (27. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube nach wie vor dass die Schuldzuweisung in Richtung Russland in Sachen MH17 eine dreiste Lüge ist.

Woher kommen eigentlich die Informationen ("Fakten") auf die sich dieses Narrativ stützt? SBU? Bellingcat? Beide parteiisch, letztere fehlerhafter Analysen überführt (sogar der Spiegel schrieb darüber) und vom englischen Geheimdienst gepampert. Dann gibt es irgendwelche ominösen Twitterposts und anderes halbgares Zeug.

Die Russen konnten wohl eine Seriennummer ukrainischen BUK-Beständen nachweisen. Dann gab es da noch diesen bekannten Privatdetektiv der sich natürlich nicht eindeutig aber vielsagend zu seinem erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Auftrag äußerte.. Das sind natürlich auch keine harten Belege aber auf der "Russland wars"-Seite sieht es irgendwie IMMER so richtig mau bis halbgar aus. Mit dem russischstämmigen englischen Doppelagenten Skripal und dem Nowitschok-Irrsinn fang ich garnicht an..
Die ganzen Plots so so dermaßen dämlich dass ich mich frage für wie saudumm die die Leute halten.. Vielleicht ist aber auch echt was im Trinkwasser was bei 50% der Leute anschlägt und sie dann alle Räuberpistolen glauben lässt 😆
Aber eigentlich ist das alles viel zu ernst, die Leute die den 2. Weltkrieg erlebt haben sind größtenteils tot und können nicht mehr mahnen.
Mein Opa hat mein ganzes Leben lang gemahnt und gewarnt.
Dass schon wieder so viele halb schlafwandelnd, halb fanatisch in eine Katastrophe rennen oder diese herbeiklatschen und begünstigen,  macht mich richtig richtig sauer.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Mal ein wenig Butter bei die Fische....





__





						Request Rejected
					





					mid.ru
				





Sind diese Vorschläge so unvernünftig ? Geht davon die Nato zugrunde?
Ich denke due NATO sollte ihre Fähigkeiten nicht überschätzen und eher vernünftige Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.
Die Russen haben den Hals voll von ständigen Provokationen an der Grenze ihres Luftraumes, von Schiffen die ihre Seegrenzen verletzten und dem Versuch immer näher mit der NATO an ihre Grenzen zu rücken.
Sie haben jetzt ein militärisches Potential entwickelt, was Ihren Forderungen Nachdruck verleiht.
 Wenn darauf nicht reagiert wird, gibt es Konsequenzen. 

Die Russen sind Schachspieler und die gahen ihre Figure  in die Positionen geschoben, wo sie wirken werden.
Ich weiß nicht ob uns dies gefallen wird.

Die können die Ostukraine anerkennen, Rakteten stationieren, Venezuela und Cuba bieten schon Hilfe an und Niceragua wird auch bald ein Standort für russische Truppen werden.
In Afrika ist auch einiges zu machen und gemeinsam mit China, Iran, der OVKS, sind sie ernstzunehmende Gegner und sie halt nicht mehr still.
Gerade führen IRAN, China und Russland gemeinsame Marineübungen ab.
Entweder man einigt sich, oder es wird Spannungen geben.

Miltärisch scheint der Drops ziemlich gelutscht  zu sein wenn man das zur Verfügung stehende Arsenal sieht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiGJXzue1Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die Informationen ("Fakten") auf die sich dieses Narrativ stützt? SBU? Bellingcat? Beide parteiisch, letztere fehlerhafter Analysen überführt (sogar der Spiegel schrieb darüber) und vom englischen Geheimdienst gepampert. Dann gibt es irgendwelche ominösen Twitterposts und anderes halbgares Zeug.


Abschlussbericht des JIT (Internationales Ermittlerteam)


theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Die Russen konnten wohl eine Seriennummer ukrainischen BUK-Beständen nachweisen.


Ja gefälschte Dokumente.


theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Die ganzen Plots so so dermaßen dämlich dass ich mich frage für wie saudumm die die Leute halten.. Vielleicht ist aber auch echt was im Trinkwasser was bei 50% der Leute anschlägt und sie dann alle Räuberpistolen glauben lässt


Das könnte durchaus stimmen, das du die Leute für sau Dumm hälst, die deine Posts lesen, das mit dem Wasser könnte auch stimmen.


theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Dass schon wieder so viele halb schlafwandelnd, halb fanatisch in eine Katastrophe rennen oder diese herbeiklatschen und begünstigen, macht mich richtig richtig sauer.


Ja das kann einen Sauer machen, wenn man die ganzen Provokationen der Kreml Politik sieht, plus des russischen Militärs und wieviele Leute dafür Beifall klatschen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind diese Vorschläge so unvernünftig ? Geht davon die Nato zugrunde?
> Ich denke due NATO sollte ihre Fähigkeiten nicht überschätzen und eher vernünftige Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.
> Die Russen haben den Hals voll von ständigen Provokationen an der Grenze ihres Luftraumes, von Schiffen die ihre Seegrenzen verletzten und dem Versuch immer näher mit der NATO an ihre Grenzen zu rücken.
> Sie haben jetzt ein militärisches Potential entwickelt, was Ihren Forderungen Nachdruck verleiht.
> Wenn darauf nicht reagiert wird, gibt es Konsequenzen.


Wir reden hier davon das *30 Staaten* den Erpressungsversuch Russlands mit seinen haltlosen Forderungen in einem gemeinsamen Brief abgelehnt haben.
Ich weiß nicht, ob du das nicht richtig verstanden hast, aber die russischen Forderungen wurden *abgelehnt *und zwar von allen 30 (Punkt)


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2022)

theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist das alles viel zu ernst, die Leute die den 2. Weltkrieg erlebt haben sind größtenteils tot und können nicht mehr mahnen.
> *Mein Opa hat mein ganzes Leben lang gemahnt und gewarnt.*



Stimmt, mein Opa hat als er nach Kriegsende '45 am Bein verwundet aus dem Krieg zurück kam auch immer gemahnt, vor so Menschen wie dir, die 33-45 die kranke agressive Politik der Rechten und den Krieg blind bejubelten und verteidigten und nach 45 zu den drei monkeys gehört haben, "wusste nichts, sah nichts, hörte nichts".

Und er hat meinen Vater und mir auch immer gesagt, wenn er / ich jemals über Wehrdienst zur Armee gehe, oder wir in eine Partei eintreten brauche mein Vater nie wieder nach Hause und ich ihn nicht mehr besuchen kommen.

Nur dummerweise geht es wegen gewisser Menschen und Länder leider halt weder ohne politisch angagierte und organisierte Menschen, noch ohne ein Militär.


theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Dass schon wieder so viele halb schlafwandelnd, halb fanatisch in eine Katastrophe rennen oder diese herbeiklatschen und begünstigen,  macht mich richtig richtig sauer.


Ja, solch blindes und leichtgläubiges kriechen in den russischen "zadnitsa" kann einen schon wirklich bisweilen "sauer" machen...


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für dein auftreten, ist der Hintergrund dünne. WikiSkillz....


Und für dein Auftreten ist der Ton der absolut falsche. 
Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, ohne Provokationen etc. eine Diskussion zu führen?! Was das Thema Wiki bzw. Quellen im Allgemeinen angeht, so sind hier unsere Forenregeln ziemlich eindeutig. Siehe 3.2 der Forenregeln: 


> *3.2 Beitragserstellung*
> 
> Für alle Formen von Äußerungen gilt:
> 
> Werden Inhalte aus fremden Quellen übernommen oder zitiert, so ist diese Quelle zu nennen.



Von daher hat @Don-71 hier absolut nichts falsch gemacht. Sollte deiner Meinung nach inhaltliche Fehler bei seiner Quelle vorliegen, so kannst du diese gerne ansprechen bzw. mit eigenen Quellen korrigieren. Aber wie schon erwähnt, macht der Ton die Musik.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dann dauert es vermutlich noch bis es zu der Thematik was vom BVerfG gibt.
> Verfahren werden ja auch am BVerfG je nach Auslastung nicht zwingend sofort durchgeführt und die Verfahrenslänge ist nicht gesetzlich festgeschrieben.


Du sollst mir eine Quelle zeigen die sagt, dass das auch nur irgendjemand ans BVerfG bringen will. Das Urteil jetzt ist höchstrichterlich.


theon greyjoy schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat mein ganzes Leben lang gemahnt und gewarnt.


Scheinbar vergebens.


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2022)

So kann man sich auch Tod und Teufel ins Netzwerk holen: https://fm4.orf.at/stories/3021264/
Verwendung gecrackter Mickeysoft-Produkte aus nicht weniger zweifelhaften Quellen.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71, Erpressungsversuch?
Sie sagen nur Stopp und nicht weiter. Es muß nicht jedes Land in die Nato aufgenommen und Truppen dort stationiert werden. Wenn man das ablehnt, wird die Gegenseite Maßnahmen zu ihrem Schutz ergreifen. 
Warum kann man sich nicht auf die Vorschläge einigen?
Wir unterstellen Russland Angriffsabsichten mit Truppen die 200-300 km von der Ukrainischen Grenze entfernt sind und lassen NATO Schiffe und Flugzeuge regelmäßig an der Grenze herumfliegen.
Weißrussland, als Unionsstaat, ist ebenfalls mit Truppen an seiner Grenze konfrontiert.
Wie weit sollen russische Truppen von ihrer eigenen Landesgrenze entfernt sein?

Man muß doch auch auf die andere Seite eingehen und ihre Sicherheitsbedürfnisse?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es muß nicht jedes Land in die Nato aufgenommen


Nochmal:
Es steht nicht zur Debatte die Ukraine in absehbarer Zeit in die NATO aufzunehmen, aber man will es nicht ausschließen und Bündnisfreiheit ist ein Grundsatz auf den man sich MIT Russland geeinigt hat.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Und für dein Auftreten ist der Ton der absolut falsche.
> Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, ohne Provokationen etc. eine Diskussion zu führen?! Was das Thema Wiki bzw. Quellen im Allgemeinen angeht, so sind hier unsere Forenregeln ziemlich eindeutig. Siehe 3.2 der Forenregeln:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe darauf  hinweisen wollen, das Wikipedia nicht als absolut sichere Quelle gelten kann und seine Ausswgen nicht korrekt war.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe darauf hinweisen wollen, das Wikipedia nicht als absolut sichere Quelle gelten kann und seine Ausswgen nicht korrekt war.


Da hat jemand in der Schule mal gehört "Wikipedia ist keine Quelle" und hat nicht gerafft was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da hat jemand in der Schule mal gehört "Wikipedia ist keine Quelle" und hat nicht gerafft was damit gemeint ist.


Nee, in meiner Schulzeit gab es kein Wiki, aber wir lebten noch in der Angst vor einen Atomkrieg, was heute keinen mehr interessiert.
Je dichter man aufeinander rückt, umso kürzer ist die Reaktionszeit und kann zu einer Katastrophe führen. 
Das amerikanische Raketenabwehrsystem in Polen und Rumänien, kann Atomwaffen abfeuern und von der ukrainischen Grenze bis Moskau ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung.
Ich denke daß man darauf verzichten sollte.


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Es steht nicht zur Debatte die Ukraine in absehbarer Zeit in die NATO aufzunehmen, aber man will es nicht ausschließen und Bündnisfreiheit ist ein Grundsatz auf den man sich MIT Russland geeinigt hat.


Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die NATO jedes Staat aufnehmen muss. Fragt mal Mazedonien bevor sie sich in Nord Mazedonien umbenannten. Sie waren bereit, sie waren geeignet und doch kamen sie nicht rein, weil Griechenland den Beitritt blockierte.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Je dichter man aufeinander rückt, umso kürzer ist die Reaktionszeit und kann zu einer Katastrophe führen.


Du hast quasi keine Reaktionszeit um einen Angriff mit Atomwaffen abzufangen.
Wir reden hier selbst bei Angriffen von weiter weg von wenigen Minuten.


seahawk schrieb:


> Sie waren bereit, sie waren geeignet und doch kamen sie nicht rein, weil Griechenland den Beitritt blockierte.


Es ist ein Unterschied ob du sagst, dass jemand nicht in deinen eigenen Freundeskreis kommt oder ob du sagst, dass jemand sich keine anderen Freunde suchen darf.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie sagen nur Stopp und nicht weiter.


Sie sagen auch, dass man sich wieder aus den Ländern des ehemaligen WP zurückziehen soll. Ich meine, wie doof muss man sein, um das als realistische Forderung überhaupt zu stellen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es muß nicht jedes Land in die Nato aufgenommen und Truppen dort stationiert werden. Wenn man das ablehnt, wird die Gegenseite Maßnahmen zu ihrem Schutz ergreifen.


Hätten diese Länder unter den Russen ihre Blütezeit erlebt, die Welt sähe anders aus.  So aber hat man in den vielen der alten Paktstaaten schlicht und ergreifend nur Angst davor, dass das Rad der  Zeit mit Gewalt zurückgedreht werden soll. Ich kann deren Befürchtungen verstehen. Du nicht?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum kann man sich nicht auf die Vorschläge einigen?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir unterstellen Russland Angriffsabsichten mit Truppen die 200-300 km von der Ukrainischen Grenze entfernt sind und lassen NATO Schiffe und Flugzeuge regelmäßig an der Grenze herumfliegen.


Nur mal eine Anekdote am Rande: Seit Jahrzehnten findet an den Grenzen von Russland und den NATO Staaten, wo sie sich denn überhaupt treffen, ein Katz und Maus Spiel ab. Ich bin Ende der 1990er Jahre mit der Marine immer mal wieder zum Hallo-Sagen in Richtung Pillau gefahren. Wir lagen weit draußen in internationalen Gewässern. Da passierten dann viele komische Sachen. Da traf plötzlich Feuerleitradar unsere Einheit. Oder wir wurde mitten auf hoher See aktiv mit U-Boot Sonar getrackt. Da fuhren russische Marineschiffe, die wir in internationalen Gewässern "begleiteten", so nah an uns ran, dass man die Flecken auf den verdreckten Klamotten deren Smutjes zählen konnte. Gleichzeitig gab es dann von Seiten der NATO Partner auch seltsame Aktionen. Da kamen mal zwei dänische F16 mit Vollspeed angerast, flogen in den russischen Luftraum, drehten eine Runde und waren wieder weg. Danach wussten wir wo die russischen Flugabwehrstellungen lagen. Das Gleiche machten dann die Russen mit so Ländern wie Polen, den baltischen Staaten aber auch den neutralen Schweden. Das findet heute von beiden Seiten garantiert noch immer statt. Es wäre auch verwunderlich, wenn man das nicht täte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weißrussland, als Unionsstaat, ist ebenfalls mit Truppen an seiner Grenze konfrontiert.


Schaue dir mal bitte die Stärken der NATO Verbände im Baltikum oder den andere Staatren und derer Russlands an. Dann schaue dir an wie konzentriert sie jeweils sind. Du wirst feststellen, dass die NATO mit den Truppen nichts anderes anfangen kann als als Schutzschild zu dienen. Und mit Schutzschild meine ich, dass man zwar nicht militärisch von Nutzen ist aber politisch, weil man reagieren "darf" wenn NATO-Soldaten bei einer russischen Aggression zu Schaden kommen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie weit sollen russische Truppen von ihrer eigenen Landesgrenze entfernt sein?


Soweit, dass man die Krim und auch den Donbass nicht mehr besetzen kann.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Man muß doch auch auf die andere Seite eingehen und ihre Sicherheitsbedürfnisse?


Dieses "Sicherheitsbedürfnis" ist ein Hirngespinst. Die Bedrohung von außen ist eine Fiktion, die man schon zu Zeiten Lenins, der ja bekanntlich von Außen kam , zum Besten gegeben.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, in meiner Schulzeit gab es kein Wiki, aber wir lebten noch in der Angst vor einen Atomkrieg, was heute keinen mehr interessiert.
> Je dichter man aufeinander rückt, umso kürzer ist die Reaktionszeit und kann zu einer Katastrophe führen.
> Das amerikanische Raketenabwehrsystem in Polen und Rumänien, kann Atomwaffen abfeuern und von der ukrainischen Grenze bis Moskau ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung.
> Ich denke daß man darauf verzichten sollte.


Ja klar, dass du die Atomraketen in Kaliningrad, die dort schon seit Jahrzehnten stehen nicht erwähnst, war so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


seahawk schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass die NATO jedes Staat aufnehmen muss. Fragt mal Mazedonien bevor sie sich in Nord Mazedonien umbenannten. Sie waren bereit, sie waren geeignet und doch kamen sie nicht rein, weil Griechenland den Beitritt blockierte.



Und was ist jetzt daran neu, das ein Nato Beitritt nur möglich ist, wenn Einstimmigkeit der bestehenden Mitglieder zutrifft?
Das weiss jeder und daran sind die Ukraine und Georgien schon 2008 gescheitert (Deutschland und Frankreich).
Aber was hat das mit der Forderung Russlands zu tun, das sich die Nato verpflichtet, bestimmte Mitglieder nicht aufzunehmen?
Nochmal, Bündnisfreiheit ist ein Grundsatz auf den man sich MIT Russland geeinigt hat.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, dass du die Atomraketen in Kaliningrad, die dort schon seit Jahrzehnten stehen nicht erwähnst, war so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> 
> 
> Und was ist jetzt daran neu, das ein Nato Beitritt nur möglich ist, wenn Einstimmigkeit der bestehenden Mitglieder zutrifft?
> ...


Die Stationierung des Waffensystems in Kaliningrad – dem westlichen Vorposten Russlands – war als Moskauer Reaktion auf die Verlegung von vier Nato-Bataillonen in die baltischen Staaten und nach Polen 2017 erwartet worden.








						Iskander: Russland stationiert Raketen in Kaliningrad - Reichweite bis nach Berlin - WELT
					

Seit Anfang des Jahres stationiert Russland in der Ostsee-Exklave Kaliningrad Iskander-Raketen. Das gab der Kreml nun nach einer Sichtung der Flugkörper zu. Sie haben eine Reichweite von 500 Kilometern - und könnten Berlin erreichen.




					www.welt.de
				




Gegenüber Bedenken Russlands, dass die "Mark 41"-Startanlagen auch für Angriffe geeignet seien, weil sie auch Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper verschießen könnten, hatte das US-Militär stets argumentiert, dass es sich um völlig verschiedene Systeme handle und die Anlagen in Osteuropa lediglich gegen die Bedrohung des Kontinents durch iranische Raketen gerichtet seien.

Beim Test am Montagnachmittag auf der San-Nicolas-Insel vor der Küste Kaliforniens wurde nun die Mark-41-Senkrechtstartanlage zum Abschuss verwendet, die auch in Rumänien installiert wurde. Russlands Vizeaußenminister Sergej Rjabkow verurteilte den Test: Dass die Mark-41-Anlage für den Test einer Offensivwaffe verwendet wurde, zeige, dass Russlands Bedenken gerechtfertigt waren.









						US-Raketenabwehr in Europa kann auch Marschflugkörper verschießen
					

Russland sieht nach dem Test am Montag seine Bedenken gegen die "Aegis Ashore"-Anlagen in Polen und Rumänien bestätigt




					www.derstandard.de
				





Du darfst aber dann auch die andere Seite nicht unterschlagen?
Wäre gut wenn beides verschwinden würde?


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt daran neu, das ein Nato Beitritt nur möglich ist, wenn Einstimmigkeit der bestehenden Mitglieder zutrifft?
> Das weiss jeder und daran sind die Ukraine und Georgien schon 2008 gescheitert (Deutschland und Frankreich).
> Aber was hat das mit der Forderung Russlands zu tun, das sich die Nato verpflichtet, bestimmte Mitglieder nicht aufzunehmen?
> Nochmal, Bündnisfreiheit ist ein Grundsatz auf den man sich MIT Russland geeinigt hat.


Es steht aber der NATO und sogar einzelnen Mitgliedern frei ein entsprechendes Abkommen mit Russland zu schließen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es steht aber der NATO und sogar einzelnen Mitgliedern frei ein entsprechendes Abkommen mit Russland zu schließen.


Warum sollte die Nato ein Abkommen schließen, das ihre Werte verrät?
Desweiteren hat man schon ein Abkommen mit Russland geschlossen, das Ländern auf dieser Welt Bündnisfreiheit zusichert.


seahawk schrieb:


> und sogar einzelnen Mitgliedern frei ein entsprechendes Abkommen mit Russland zu schließen.


Das halte ich für blanken Unsinn, schließt ein einzelnes Land der Nato solch ein Abkommen mit Russland, das klar gegen die Grundsätze und Statuten der Nato verstößt, wird es von der Mitgliedschaft ausgeschlossen.
EU Staaten können auch keine Handelsabkommen als einzelne Länder abschließen, das gilt hier analog.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieses "Sicherheitsbedürfnis" ist ein Hirngespinst. Die Bedrohung von außen ist eine Fiktion, die man schon zu Zeiten Lenins, der ja bekanntlich von Außen kam , zum Besten gegeben.


Aber die andere Seite darf diese postulieren?




Tekkla schrieb:


> Sie sagen auch, dass man sich wieder aus den Ländern des ehemaligen WP zurückziehen soll. Ich meine, wie doof muss man sein, um das als realistische Forderung überhaupt zu stellen?


Nein, sondern auf die Positionen von 97. Zumindest mit ihren Truppen .

"
Artikel 4

Die Russische Föderation bzw. alle Vertragsparteien, die am 27. Mai 1997 Mitgliedsstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation waren, dürfen zusätzlich zu den dort stationierten Streitkräften keine Streitkräfte und Waffen auf dem Hoheitsgebiet eines der anderen Staaten in Europa stationieren dieses Hoheitsgebiet seit dem 27. Mai 1997. Mit Zustimmung aller Vertragsparteien können solche Einsätze in Ausnahmefällen erfolgen, um eine Bedrohung der Sicherheit einer oder mehrerer Vertragsparteien zu beseitigen."

Was bedeutet das? Doch nur keine zusätzlichen Truppen dort zu stationieren?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Hätten diese Länder unter den Russen ihre Blütezeit erlebt, die Welt sähe anders aus. So aber hat man in den vielen der alten Paktstaaten schlicht und ergreifend nur Angst davor, dass das Rad der Zeit mit Gewalt zurückgedreht werden soll. Ich kann deren Befürchtungen verstehen. Du nicht?



Eigentlich nicht, weil man sich kannte und Bulgaren und Rumänen, wie auch Ungarn sind sehr ruhig.
Polen und die Balten, sind am lautesten, aber da sollte man die wirtschaftliche Situation sehen.
Wovon leben die Balten und wer würde sich für Polen interessieren? Krieg wollen wenige, aber man kann gut davon leben.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Schaue dir mal bitte die Stärken der NATO Verbände im Baltikum oder den andere Staatren und derer Russlands an. Dann schaue dir an wie konzentriert sie jeweils sind. Du wirst feststellen, dass die NATO mit den Truppen nichts anderes anfangen kann als als Schutzschild zu dienen. Und mit Schutzschild meine ich, dass man zwar nicht militärisch von Nutzen ist aber politisch, weil man reagieren "darf" wenn NATO-Soldaten bei einer russischen Aggression zu Schaden kommen.


Wozu sie dann stationieren?
Ehrlich, wer glaubt wirklich an eine russischen Angriff?
Russland hat 150 Mill Menschen und ein riesen Land. Was sollen sie mit mehr und dazu haufenweise Menschen die unzufrieden wären? Entbehrt jeder Logik. Schon die Ukraine wäre ein riesen Ballast.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Soweit, dass man die Krim und auch den Donbass nicht mehr besetzen kann.



Richtig und die andere Seite fährt auch nach Hause und die Ukraine setzt Minsk2 durch.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Nach der Antwort auf ihre Vorschläge durch die USA, gibt es Bewegung in Richtung Venezuela, Cuba und Niceragua.
In Niceragua beginnt übrigens der Bau neuen Kanals. Nicaragua baut,  China bezahlt und Russland übernimmt die Sicherung.

*"In anderen Nachrichten hat die Duma-Fraktion der Kommunistischen Partei Russlands vorgeschlagen, dass Russland die LDNR anerkennt . Die Partei Einiges Russland hat vorgeschlagen , Waffen an die LDNR zu schicken. Alles zur selben Zeit."

Das war eine erwartete Reaktion.
Bei Anerkennung durch Russland,  werden sicher noch andere Länder folgen, wie China, Iran und den OVKS Staaten.

Wer weiß was noch folgt. Das ist auf keinen Fall gut.*


----------



## Poulton (27. Januar 2022)

Gibt es denn auch eine Quelle dazu oder muss man sein persönliches google-fu spielen lassen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Würde aber auch mit US Definition passen:


Die Niederländische: https://www-rechtspraak-nl.translat...tr_sl=nl&_x_tr_tl=de&_x_tr_hl=de&_x_tr_pto=sc


> Mord
> Wenn jemand beabsichtigt, einen anderen zu töten und diese Person dann tatsächlich tötet. Mord ist also „ vorsätzlicher Totschlag “.
> 
> Totschlag
> ...


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In Niceragua beginnt übrigens der Bau neuen Kanals. Nicaragua baut,


Das wollten sie 2015 machen. Bis heute ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. Januar 2022)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn Putin den Gashahn zudreht? Nichts Gutes. Der Effekt wird kleingerechnet, die bezeichneten Alternativen sind aber temporär, bzw nicht verfügbar. Fakt ist, daß Rußland sich das leisten kann, das gibt man selbst zu. Besonders betroffen Deutschland und Österreich.

Paywall:








						How will Europe cope if Russia cuts off its gas?
					

Better than you might think




					www.economist.com
				




Free:








						How will Europe cope if Russia cuts off its gas? - Godfrey Times
					

Media/News/Publishing




					godfreytimes.com
				





In der Ukraine hat ein Soldat vier Soldaten und eine Frau während der Waffenausgabe in einer Raketenfabrik mit einer AK getötet, fünf andere niedergeschossen. Das Motiv ist noch unklar.








						Ukrainian soldier in custody after killing 4 troops, civilian woman
					

A Ukrainian soldier was arrested on Thursday after police say he unexpectedly shot four of his fellow troops and a civilian woman dead at a munitions factory in central Ukraine.




					www.upi.com


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wollten sie 2015 machen. Bis heute ist nichts passiert.


Noch besser








						Nicaragua-Kanal – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Das Büro der Kanalgesellschaft im International Finance Centre in Hongkong wurde im April 2018 geschlossen.[21] Die Vermutungen über das endgültige Aus für das Vorhaben wurden zur Gewissheit, als *Wang Jing im September 2021 von der Shanghai Stock Exchange ausgeschlossen wurde.*


Wang Jing ist die Betreibergesellschaft und Finanzier


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn Putin den Gashahn zudreht? Nichts Gutes. Der Effekt wird kleingerechnet, die bezeichneten Alternativen sind aber temporär, bzw nicht verfügbar. Fakt ist, daß Rußland sich das leisten kann, das gibt man selbst zu. Besonders betroffen Deutschland und Österreich.


Alles machbar








						Gasversorgung: Wer könnte Russlands Lücke füllen?
					

Wer könnte die Lücke füllen, wenn Russland im Fall einer Eskalation der Ukraine-Krise den Europäern den Gashahn zudreht? Norwegen hat bereits abgewinkt. Die USA wollen mehr liefern. Doch reicht das aus? Von Lothar Gries.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Allerdings bekommt dann Russland auch keinen Cent mehr aus der EU, ich weiß wer länger durchhält.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, bis jetzt gibt es nichts offizielles zum Kanal und wenn es China will, wird es kommen.










						Russland diversifiziert seine Gasexporte | Branchen | Russland | Öl- und Gasindustrie
					

Die Regierung will die Exportmenge erhöhen und die Abhängigkeit vom EU-Markt verringern. Neue Pipelines und LNG-Liefervereinbarungen sollen Russlands...




					www.gtai.de
				




Bis jetzt wird es uns wohl mehr treffen. Durch die Probleme der Landwirtschaft, durch Düngemittelmangel, werden die Gewinne für Russland in dem Bereich steigen. Wenn der Februar kalt wird, werden wir das sicher testen können.
Zusätzlich wird der Export von Flüssiggas gesteigert werden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt gibt es nichts offizielles zum Kanal und wenn es China will, wird es kommen.


Lohnt sich nicht. der Kanal wäre deutlich länger als der in Panama und damit deutlich teurer und deutlich anfälliger für Störungen. Niemand investiert da Geld, wenn man für ein paar Dollar sein Schiff in Panama durchfahren lassen kann.

Ist doch in Russland nicht anders. Da warten sie darauf, dass das Nordpolarmeer dauerhaft eisfrei ist und wollen dann abkassieren, wenn Schiffe von Asien nach Europa übers Nordpolarmeer fahren und damit Hoheitsgewässer von Russland durchqueren müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt gibt es nichts offizielles zum Kanal und wenn es China will, wird es kommen.


Wenn es den Chinesen irgenwie wichtig gewesen wäre, hätten sie seit 2015 längst gebaut.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das ein Kanal, der nicht absolut ausschließlich friedlichen Zwecken dient, so vor der Haustür der US Navy wenig Überlebenschancen hätte. 
Bei der zivilen Nutzung kann ich noch nicht richtig den Vorteil gegenüber dem wesentlich kürzeren Panamakanal sehen und Geld verdienen will jeder, also wird auch eine Passage durch den wesentlich längeren und dann wohl auch teuereren neuen Kanal kosten. Die Baukosten müssen ja wieder reingeholt werden.
Ich halte die ganze Idee wirtschaftlich für Quatsch.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht. der Kanal wäre deutlich länger als der in Panama und damit deutlich teurer und deutlich anfälliger für Störungen. Niemand investiert da Geld, wenn man für ein paar Dollar sein Schiff in Panama durchfahren lassen kann.
> 
> Ist doch in Russland nicht anders. Da warten sie darauf, dass das Nordpolarmeer dauerhaft eisfrei ist und wollen dann abkassieren, wenn Schiffe von Asien nach Europa übers Nordpolarmeer fahren und damit Hoheitsgewässer von Russland durchqueren müssen.



Sind sicher gute Argumente dagegen, aber der Panama Kanal ist eng und hat nur eine Fahrrinne, also begrenzte Kapazitäten. Außerdem in der Hand der USA.
Militärisch ist es Truppen dort zu unterhalten,  viel zu teuer, aber sie stören.
Allgemein gilt das für Süd und Mittelamerika, aber U Bootbasen wären dort von Vorteil und günstig im Unterhalt.
So würde sich die Einsatzzeit wesentlich erhöhen können in dieser Region.
Kleines Kompliment, es bleibt relativ sachlich.👍


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind sicher gute Argumente dagegen, aber der Panama Kanal ist eng und hat nur eine Fahrrinne, also begrenzte Kapazitäten.


Der Kanal wurde mehrmals ausgebaut.
Und Pläne für einen anderen Kanal gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten.
Costa Rica hatte auch einen Plan. War aber zu teuer.
Man könnte eine Bahnlinie bauen, die die Container von der Karibik zum Pazifik transportiert. Allerdings auch zu teuer, da du die Bahnstrecke aufwändig sichern müsstest.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Außerdem in der Hand der USA.


Das ist nicht richtig. der Kanal gehört Panama.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch in Russland nicht anders. Da warten sie darauf, dass das Nordpolarmeer dauerhaft eisfrei ist und wollen dann abkassieren, wenn Schiffe von Asien nach Europa übers Nordpolarmeer fahren und damit Hoheitsgewässer von Russland durchqueren müssen.


Wie stellst du oder die Russen sich das vor?
Für Kanäle/Wasserstraßen kann man Geld verlangen, für alles außerhalb der 12sm Zone eher nicht, oder nenne mir mal eine natürliche Meeresstraße auf der Welt die Geld kostet?
Du zahlst weder Geld als Passage durch den Fehmarnbelt oder die Straße von Gibraltar etc. etc.
Sollten das die Russen anders handhaben, ist Streit mehr als vorprogramiert.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Kanal wurde mehrmals ausgebaut.
> Und Pläne für einen anderen Kanal gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten.
> Costa Rica hatte auch einen Plan. War aber zu teuer.
> Man könnte eine Bahnlinie bauen, die die Container von der Karibik zum Pazifik transportiert. Allerdings auch zu teuer, da du die Bahnstrecke aufwändig sichern müsstest.
> ...


Ich denke das dies mit anderen Projekten verbunden wird. Für welche Kunden lohnt dieser Kanal?
Nach Europa gibt es die Nordroute und die Eisenbahn durch Russland. Gleichzeitig wird das Verkehrsnetz nach Pakistan, Iran, Irak und Syrien, bis in den Libanon gesponnen. 
In Pakistan wurde der Hafen Gwadar gebaut, der China erlaubt seine Waren von dort zu transportieren, was nahe an Afrika usw liegt. 

Der Nicaragua Kanal ist aber eine sehr alte Idee, die wohl bis auf Napoleon 3 zurückgeht. Der Vorteil ist ein wesentlich größerer Tiefgang und Nutzung in beide Richtungen, ohne den Verkehr zu unterbrechen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie stellst du oder die Russen sich das vor?
> Für Kanäle/Wasserstraßen kann man Geld verlangen, für alles außerhalb der 12sm Zone eher nicht, oder nenne mir mal eine natürliche Meeresstraße auf der Welt die Geld kostet?
> Du zahlst weder Geld als Passage durch den Fehmarnbelt oder die Straße von Gibraltar etc. etc.
> Sollten das die Russen anders handhaben, ist Streit mehr als vorprogramiert.


 Man zahlt für die Infrastruktur und den Unterhalt. Nicht umsonst baut Russland haufenweise Eisbrecher.
Hier ein interessanter Artikel und man sollte mal genau schauen wie ein marodes Land agiert.








						Russland baut den Nördlichen Seeweg zur Handelsroute aus | Branchenbericht | Russland | Transport und Logistik
					

Russland will den Nördlichen Seeweg bis 2035 als globale Handelsroute zwischen Europa und Asien etablieren. Milliarden fließen in die...




					www.gtai.de


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist ein wesentlich größerer Tiefgang und Nutzung in beide Richtungen, ohne den Verkehr zu unterbrechen.


Würde sich das lohnen, hätte Panama das schon längst gemacht.
Die Waren von Asien nach amerika gehen über den Pazifik., Waren von europa nach Amerika gehen über den Atlantik. Man darf den Panama Kanal nicht über bewerten. Soo wichtig ist er nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das dies mit anderen Projekten verbunden wird. Für welche Kunden lohnt dieser Kanal?
> *Nach Europa gibt es die Nordroute und die Eisenbahn durch Russland*. Gleichzeitig wird das Verkehrsnetz nach Pakistan, Iran, Irak und Syrien, bis in den Libanon gesponnen.


In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
Für Europa gibt es den Suez Kanal, deine aufgeführten Routen, machen einen einstelligen Prozentbereich des Handels Europa-Asien aus, für den amerikanischen Kontinentalhandel braucht Europa gar keinen Kanal der den Pazifik mit dem Atlantik verbindet.





__





						Transportwege für den Handel zwischen Asien und Europa: Für die Zukunft gerüstet? | Die Volkswirtschaft
					

Der vorliegende Beitrag gibt zunächst einen Überblick über die aktuellen Handelsströme und -wege zwischen Asien und Europa...




					dievolkswirtschaft.ch
				





> Wie bereits einleitend erwähnt, werden rund 95% des Güterverkehrs zwischen Asien und Europa über den Seeweg abgewickelt. Die klassische Route von Europa nach Asien führt dabei von den Nordseehäfen durch das Mittelmeer und den Suezkanal nach Ostasien.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Man zahlt für die Infrastruktur und den Unterhalt. Nicht umsonst baut Russland haufenweise Eisbrecher.
> Hier ein interessanter Artikel und man sollte mal genau schauen wie ein marodes Land agiert.


Nein man bezahlt außerhalb der 12sm Zone für gar nichts, außer man beauftragt einen Eisbrecher, will das Russland ändern, werden sie ein riesiges Problem haben. Und das ganze muss Naturbedingt auch erstmal stattfinden, im Moment ist das ausschließlich Zukunftsmusik und 3-4 Monate nutzbar im Sommer.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
> Für Europa gibt es den Suez Kanal, deine aufgeführten Routen, machen einen einstelligen Prozentbereich des Handels Europa-Asien aus, für den amerikanischen Kontinentalhandel braucht Europa gar keinen Kanal der den Pazifik mit dem Atlantik verbindet.
> 
> 
> ...


Du solltest langfristiger denken. zwischen 2019 und 2021 hat sich der Verkehr in Richtung Europa verdoppelt. 
Man unternimmt erhebliche Anstrengungen seine Kapazitäten in dem Bereich wesentlich zu vergrößern.
Dazu noch die Nordroute .
Abgesehen davon können sich Warenströme auch allgemein verändern.

Die Chinesen haben in 15 Jahren 26000km Hochgeschwindigkeitschienennetz ausgebaut. Die sind jetzt führende im Bereich dieser Technologien. Meinst du nicht, das die Kapazitäten mit diesem Hintergrund schnell ausgebaut werden können?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest langfristiger denken. zwischen 2019 und 2021 hat sich der Verkehr in Richtung Europa verdoppelt.


Dazu hätte ich gerne eine Quelle gesehen, es ist ausgeschlossen das sich die Importe in Europa in 2 Jahren verdoppelt hätten, genauso wie der Verkehr durch Warenströme oder Energieträger.
Also her mit der Quelle für deine Behauptung!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne eine Quelle gesehen, es ist ausgeschlossen das sich die Importe in Europa in 2 Jahren verdoppelt hätten, genauso wie der Verkehr durch Warenströme oder Energieträger.
> Also her mit der Quelle für deine Behauptung!











						Schienengütertransport zwischen China und Europa wächst kräftig | Branchen | China | Schienenverkehr
					

Der internationale Containerverkehr per Bahn wird in China immer beliebter, bleibt aber ein Nischenangebot. Neue Linien nach Laos und Vietnam erhöhen...




					www.gtai.de


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Zitat deiner eigenen Quelle:



> Trotz der enormen Wachstumsraten handelt es sich absolut gesehen um recht niedrige Werte. Das jährliche Transportvolumen auf der Strecke zwischen Europa und China entspricht gerade einmal dem monatlichen Umschlag eines mittelgroßen chinesischen Containerhafens. Daraus wird ersichtlich, dass es sich letztendlich um ein Nischenangebot handelt.



Du stellst hier die ganze Zeit Behauptungen in den Raum, die völlig haltlos sind.
Die abssolut wichtigste Handelsroute für Europa Asien, ist der Seeweg durch den Suez Kanal, der Rest beträgt vielleicht 10% und wenn Herr Putin in die Ukraine einmarschiert, wird es zumindestens kurz und mittelfristig so gut wie gar keinen oder sehr eingeschränkten Schienenverkehr durch Russland geben, d.h. dann auch entsprechend von und nach China. Das dürfte ja wohl offen auf der Hand liegen, das dieser Bereich von Sanktionen betroffen sein wird.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zitat deiner eigenen Quelle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schreibe von Perspektiven und bin alt genug zu wissen wie schnell sich Dinge ändern können. Es ist eigentlich noch nicht lange her das die Chinesen im Maoanzug herumliefen. Keiner hätte gedacht das sie die stärkste Wirtschaftsnation werden. 

Natürlich marschiert der Herr Putin nicht in die Ukraine ein, warum auch? Die machen sich doch selber kaputt. 
Was aber passieren wird sind Maßnahmen, als Antwort auf die Ablehnung ihrer Forderungen.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls nicht darauf.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2022)

Es gibt auch den Weg über die Türkei nach Europa.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Seidenstraße#/media/Datei:One-belt-one-road.svg

China baut auf jeden Fall die "neue Seidenstraße" weiter aus.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch den Weg über die Türkei nach Europa.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Seidenstraße#/media/Datei:One-belt-one-road.svg
> 
> China baut auf jeden Fall die "neue Seidenstraße" weiter aus.


Das meinte ich auch und welche Routen noch dazu kommen, wer weiß das schon. Russland setzt wohl seine Eisenbahntruppen der Armee zum Bau neuer Schienenstrecken ein. Man rechnet dort mit einigen Einnahmen.
Die Effizienz wird sicher auch durch Digitalisierung und moderne Bahntechnik erhöht werden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch den Weg über die Türkei nach Europa.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Seidenstraße#/media/Datei:One-belt-one-road.svg
> 
> China baut auf jeden Fall die "neue Seidenstraße" weiter aus.


Ja, China hat diese Bestrebungen, aber mittlerweile dürfte sich auch bei "Trassenstaaten" herumgesprochen haben, das die Chinesen, ihr Geld weit ab von verschenken, neben gehörigen Zinsen, haben sie Knebelverträge die politischen Einfluss verlangen und garantieren..
Und wenn man sich die verschiedenen Landrouten anschaut, wieviele unsichere Kantonisten gibt es da?!
Du musst auf alle Fälle durch russisch Kontrollierten Raum ihrer "Satelittenstaaten", dazu Pakistan, Iran und selbst die Türkei, ist im Moment alles andere als politisch stabil.
Das mag in der fernen Zukunft vielleicht alles mal werden, so lange aber die Konflikte schwelen Nato-Russland, dazwischen die Ukraine und USA-China wegen Taiwan, sowie Iran-USA, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrzhal der Firmen, lieber ihre Fracht über das Meer schickt, es wird noch dauern bis sich da etwas entwickelt.Außerdem sind die Kapazitäten einfach beschränkt.
Ich meine das *jährliche* Transportaufkommen entspricht dem *monatlichen* Umschlag eines mittleren chinesischen Containerhafens.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber die andere Seite darf diese postulieren?


Dass die Ukraine - nach dem, was in Tschetschenien, Georgien, dem Donbass und zuletzt auf der Krim passierte - Angst vor dem Nachbarn hat, das ist in meinen Augen durchaus berechtigt. Und solange man nicht zehntausende Soldaten mit Flugzeugen, Panzern und anderem schweren Gerät an der russischen Grenze stationiert, ist die "Angst" Russlands für mich nur ein halbseidener Vorwand um nationalistische Expansionspolitik zu betreiben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, sondern auf die Positionen von 97. Zumindest mit ihren Truppen .
> 
> "
> Artikel 4
> ...


Verlinke  mir mal bitte, was du da zitierst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, weil man sich kannte und Bulgaren und Rumänen, wie auch Ungarn sind sehr ruhig.
> Polen und die Balten, sind am lautesten, aber da sollte man die wirtschaftliche Situation sehen.
> Wovon leben die Balten und wer würde sich für Polen interessieren? Krieg wollen wenige, aber man kann gut davon leben.


Du verkennst die Situation. Man steht hier einem Land gegenüber, dass in der direkten Nachbarschaft extrem feindselig agiert, wenn man nicht nach dessen Pfeiffe tanzt. Während die USA Länder wie Kuba witschaftlich isolieren, schickt Russland Söldner oder Truppen, um die Verhältnisse im eigenen Sinne bei den Nachbarn zu regeln. Etwas anderes bleibt Russland auch nicht. Abseits von Gas gibt es kaum etwas, womit man sonst Druck ausüben könnte. Und selbst dabei ist man auf das Einkommen aus den Gasverkäufen angewiesen. Ich glaube, dass nervt einen Menschen wie Putin ungemein, weswegen er auf dem jetzigen Wege versucht eine andere Realität zu schaffen. Er ist davon überzeugt eine Änderung erreichen zu könne, aber er kann das nur militärisch. Und das ist ein Irrweg.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu sie dann stationieren?


Habe ich schon erklärt. Es geht darum, dass man Soldaten dort hat, die zwar militärisch keinen Nutzen haben, dafür aber bei einem Angriff mit Toten unter Ihnen zum Bündnisfall führen würden. Damit würde sich ein Angreifer mit dem kompletten Westen anlegen. Das ist reine Abschreckung im Sinne von Konsequenzen aber nicht durch Aggression. So zumindest die Denke der NATO.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ehrlich, wer glaubt wirklich an eine russischen Angriff?


Ich, weil ich denke, dass man im Kreml zu dem Schluss gekommen ist, dass man es bei einem Angriff nicht mit einer fest geeinten NATO zu tun bekommen würde. Da geht man vermutlich von aus, dass das Bündnis im Falle solch einer Probe auseinander fällt. Damit hätte man dann die immense Chance das Rad der Geschichte im russischen Sinne zu drehen.  Das ist in meinen Augen aber ein extrem gewagtes Spiel. Denn wenn es richtig mies läuft, dann endet das in einem nuklearen Holocaust. Und alles nur, weil es um ein Egoproblem geht, denn Putin ist ein Nationalist. Das darf man nie vergessen. Nationalisten treiben Menschen in den Krieg. Das war schon immer so. Die manipulieren solange das Miteinander der Menschen, bis die sich am Ende spinnefeind sind. Denen geht es nur um nationale Größe, was dann auch ihre Größe darstellt, aber nie ums Wohl der Menschen. Die werden bei sowas nur verheizt. Sowas sollte man meiner Meinung nach aber aus der Geschichte des 20. Jahrhunderts gelernt haben. Nationalisten sind immer und überall shice!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat 150 Mill Menschen und ein riesen Land. Was sollen sie mit mehr und dazu haufenweise Menschen die unzufrieden wären? Entbehrt jeder Logik. Schon die Ukraine wäre ein riesen Ballast.


Die Fläche des Landes ist nicht relevant. Diue Deutschen hatten auch mehr Fläche als notwendig, waren wirtschaftlich vergleichsweise besser aufgestellt und haben trotzdem einen der fiesesten Flächenbrände der Weltgeschichte losgetreten, um eine neue nationalistische und expansionspolitische Realität zu schaffen.

Obendrein geht es Nationalisten nur zweitrangig um Wirtschaft. Die großen Kriege des letzten Jahrhunderts haben, allesamt von Nationalisten forciert und losgetreten, binnen weniger Jahre Millionen Menschenleben gekostet und extrem viel verbrannte Erde gebracht.  Verdient haben am Ende aber nur wenige. Deswegen gehe ich Nationalisten auch nicht mehr auf den Leim. Wer Nationalisten folgt, der macht sich Mitschuld an deren Vergehen gegen die Gesetze des gesunden Geistes.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und die andere Seite fährt auch nach Hause und die Ukraine setzt Minsk2 durch.


Wenn Russland der Ukraine erlaubt sich die Partner auszusuchen, die man gerne hätte, dann bin ich durchaus dafür. Das wird aber nicht passieren. Man gestattet der Ukraine nicht, was man selber für sich fordert. Man will Sicherheit und keine Einmischung in Russland. Tjoa. Wie nennt man das? Bigott, denke ich.

Und bevor du jetzt in bester UDSSR Manier mit Whataboutism kommst: Japp, die USA sind auch keine Guten. Die zetteln Kriege des Geldes wegen an. Aber am Ende wissen die USA, dass es grundsätzlich besser ist Geschäfte zu machen als den ganzen verdammten Planeten an den Abgrund zu führen. Ob man aber auch so im Kreml denkt? Ich habe da so meine (siehe oben) begründeten Zweifel.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben in 15 Jahren 26000km Hochgeschwindigkeitschienennetz ausgebaut. Die sind jetzt führende im Bereich dieser Technologien.


Die Werbeplakate zeigen immer noch einen ICE 3 aka Siemens Velaro.😂
Außerdem hätte ich für das führend gerne eine Quelle. Ich glaub ein Land hat deren HGV Züge importiert, der Rest (auch Russland) kauft Siemens oder Alstom (Marokko und Co).
Spanien und Japan mischen da aber auch mit.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Naja, gegen Glauben ist schwer anzukommen und am Ende werden Behauptungen als Wahrheit verkauft und nach den vielen Erfahrungen, über US Erkenntnisse, auch trotzdem weiter eifrig geglaubt.
Jetzt wird etwas behauptet von 100k Truppen, die oft hunderte Kilometer entfernt sind und ständig angreifen sollen.
Dabei werden normale Standorte gezählt, jährliche Manöver einbezogen und das seit 2014.
Wer soll das noch glauben ?

Gleichzeitig wird die Ukrainische Armee durch Nato Soldaten ausgebildet und Nato Staaten ausgerüstet. Gleichzeitig rücken sie näher an die Stellungen der Ostukrainer heran, beschießen die Ortschaften und erzählen von zukünftigen Siegen.
Minsk2 wird in keinster Weise versucht umzusetzten, obwohl Deutschland und Frankreich Garantiemächte sind und das Abkommen unter deutscher Beteiligung ausgearbeitet wurde.

Die Ostukraine hat Angst, das eine gewaltsame Lösung angestrebt wird und Russland sieht diese Gefahr ebenfalls.

Soll Russland dann zusehen ? Wer will verbieten das sie als Schutzmacht auftreten ?
Die, welche Jugoslawien , Irak, Libyen, mit der Behauptung Zivilisten schützen zu müssen bombardiert haben ?

Minsk2 muss umgesetzt und dann versucht werden die Menschen zu versöhnen und friedlich den Aufbau zu gestalten. Es darf nicht sein das Minderheiten benachteiligt und diskriminiert werden. Das wird aber sehr schwer werden, bei der Anzahl an Toten, überwiegend in den Gebieten der Rebellen.

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, warum man die Ukraine aufrüstet, im Wissen, das sie ja doch verlieren und man ihnen nicht zur Hilfe kommt ?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Werbeplakate zeigen immer noch einen ICE 3 aka Siemens Velaro.😂
> Außerdem hätte ich für das führend gerne eine Quelle. Ich glaub ein Land hat deren HGV Züge importiert, der Rest (auch Russland) kauft Siemens oder Alstom (Marokko und Co).
> Spanien und Japan mischen da aber auch mit.











						Neuer Kooperationsvertrag: Die Deutsche Bahn will von China lernen
					

Die beiden Staatsunternehmen Deutsche Bahn und China Railway verstärken ihre Zusammenarbeit – vor allem beim Güter- und Hochgeschwindigkeitsverkehr. Die deutsche Bahnindustrie beobachtet die Allianz besorgt.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de
				




nur ein Beispiel
zweites








						China stellt variabel konfigurierbaren Doppeldecker-Hochgeschwindigkeitszug vor
					






					german.beijingreview.com.cn


----------



## Sparanus (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> nur ein Beispiel
> zweites


Und die sind jetzt warum führend?😂


----------



## Tekkla (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ostukraine hat Angst, das eine gewaltsame Lösung angestrebt wird und Russland sieht diese Gefahr ebenfalls.


Moment mal. In der Ostukraine haben Söldner und reguläre russsische Truppen den Seperatisten überhaupt erst die Chance ermöglicht sich zu halten. Ohne den Willen und die Unterstützung Moskaus hätte es die Seperation von Luhansk und Donezk gar nicht gegeben. Das ist ein abgekartertes Spiel. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man es wie in Südossetien laufen lassen wollte, was aber in die Hose ging. Stattdessen haben wir da einen von zumindest Russlands Seite geförderten Konflikt zu tun, der nun das Potenzial hat alle auf der Welt an den Rand des Abgrundes zu führen.

Bitte vergiss nicht den Link, von wo du diesen Artikel 4 zitiert hast. Danke!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte oben den kompletten Text der russischen Forderungen gepostet. Das war ein Auszug davon.




__





						Request Rejected
					





					mid.ru
				





Egal ob Söldner kämpfen, es gibt dort auch eine Bevölkerung, mit Frauen und Kindern. An die denkt hier scheinbar kaum einer ? Wenn dort mein Kind, oder meine Frau durch ein Geschoß getötet worden wäre, würde ich auch kämpfen.
Das auf der anderen Seite haufenweise junge Männer stehen, die auch keine Lust haben an einem Bauchschuß zu verrecken, sehe ich auch.
Gerade deshalb rege ich mich so auf. Es gibt auf Youtube genug Filme die zeigen, wie wenig sich die ukrainische Armee um Zivilisten kümmerte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ub3Y4Xdu1jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, gegen Glauben ist schwer anzukommen und am Ende werden Behauptungen als Wahrheit verkauft und nach den vielen Erfahrungen, über US Erkenntnisse, auch trotzdem weiter eifrig geglaubt.
> Jetzt wird etwas behauptet von 100k Truppen, die oft hunderte Kilometer entfernt sind und ständig angreifen sollen.
> Dabei werden normale Standorte gezählt, jährliche Manöver einbezogen und das seit 2014.
> Wer soll das noch glauben ?


Warum verklagst du nicht die Pressehäuser, *die deiner Meinung nach* bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen schreiben oder senden, das ist in Deutschland nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.
Also wenn du meinst alles ist Lüge, gehe vor Gericht und klage und trage "deine Beweise" vor!
Macht von euch nur keiner, schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht, es wird immer Lüge gerufen und mit jedem propagandistischen Hilfsmittel das jemals erfunden wurde, alles im Sinne Russlands dargestellt, aber wenn es darum geht, das auch zu Beweisen, denn Gerichte geben sich nicht mit "schlauen" Sprüchen zufrieden, sondern wollen Beweise sehen, von dir und von den dann verklagten Redaktionen, wird gekniffen, weil man selber weiss, das man die Lügen erzählt.

Es ist so offentsichtlich was für ein Spiel ihr spielt und ihr glaubt wirklich, die Mehrzahl fällt auf solche Tricks rein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Butter bei die Fische....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, es wird ausdrücklich die Auflösung der NATO in ihrer heutigen Form gefordert, nämlich durch den Rauswurf von Beinahe der Hälfte der heutigen Mitglieder.

Desweiteren verlangt dieser Entwurf, dass sich die NATO Russland unterwirft, in dem der NATO aber nicht Russland militärische Aktivitäten in der Ukraine, im Kaukasus und in Zentralasien untersagt werden.

Interessant ist hierbei, dass der letzte Punkt ein eigener Artikel 7 ist, obwohl bereits Artikel 4 beiden Seiten das "Deployment" von Truppen und schweren Waffen außerhalb der bereit 1997 genutzten Regionen verbietet. Ich vermute mal, da ist irgendwas lost in translation, denn so wie er da steht, würde Artikel 4 sowohl den Artikel 7 komplett überflüssig machen, als auch den Rückzug Russlands von der Krim (mit Ausnahme des Marinestützpunktes), aus Georgien, Südossetien und, je nach Lesart, Tschetschenien bedeuten.



> Wenn darauf nicht reagiert wird, gibt es Konsequenzen.



Was denn für welche? Macht Putin dann noch ein weiteres nicht-NATO-Land platt, weil die NATO nicht nach seiner Peitsche tanzt?



> In Afrika ist auch einiges zu machen und gemeinsam mit China, Iran, der OVKS, sind sie ernstzunehmende Gegner und sie halt nicht mehr still.



Gemeinsam mit China wird selbst Liechtenstein zur Bedrohung. Aber Xi hat weder vor, Handlanger von Alois noch von Putin zu werden. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit zwischen den beiden ist ihre Abneigung gegenüber den USA.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, in meiner Schulzeit gab es kein Wiki, aber wir lebten noch in der Angst vor einen Atomkrieg, was heute keinen mehr interessiert.
> Je dichter man aufeinander rückt, umso kürzer ist die Reaktionszeit und kann zu einer Katastrophe führen.
> Das amerikanische Raketenabwehrsystem in Polen und Rumänien, kann Atomwaffen abfeuern und von der ukrainischen Grenze bis Moskau ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung.
> Ich denke daß man darauf verzichten sollte.



Kaliningrad-Warschau ist eine deutlich kürzere Entfernung und der einzige, der bislang atomare Aufrüstung auf europäischem Boden betreibt und androht, ist Putin.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch in Russland nicht anders. Da warten sie darauf, dass das Nordpolarmeer dauerhaft eisfrei ist und wollen dann abkassieren, wenn Schiffe von Asien nach Europa übers Nordpolarmeer fahren und damit Hoheitsgewässer von Russland durchqueren müssen.



Durch Hoheitsgewässer muss da gar keiner durch und wenn es dauerhaft eisfrei wird, muss auch niemand mehr die Dienste russischer Eisbrecher in Anspruch nehmen. "Zuverlässig von Eisbrechern freizuhalten, aber nicht ohne" wäre optimal. Aber so wie Russland weiter emitiert, wird das wohl nur ein paar Jahre dauern.




RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch den Weg über die Türkei nach Europa.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Seidenstraße#/media/Datei:One-belt-one-road.svg
> 
> China baut auf jeden Fall die "neue Seidenstraße" weiter aus.



Um aus China in die Türkei zu kommen muss man durch den Iran durch und die Landschaft in dem Gebiet ist auch noch alles andere als baufreundlich. Geographisch sinnvolle Eisenbahn-Südrouten von Asien nach Europa würde zusätzlich durch Syrien und den Irak verlaufen, da arbeitet afaik auch China nicht dran. Die neue Seidenstraße hatte mal mit der klassischen Route durch die 'stans und Russland angefangen, das ist aber über die letzten 10 Jahre abgekühlt. Mittlerweile baut China vor allem seinen Einfluss in Afrika und im Indik aus. Das neue große Zentralprojekt ist der Hafen in Pakistan (die Landverbindung dahin ist zwar mit Himalaya und Kaschmir genauso brisant wie durch Kurdistan, aber sowieso kaum vermeidbar). Von da aus hat China direkten Zugang zur afrikanischen Ostküste, einen halbierten Seeweg zum Suezkanal und außerdem die Möglichkeit, Erzfeind Indien militärisch in den Rücken zu fallen. Europa oder gar Russland sind aus chinesischer Sicht schon lange nicht mehr der Nabel der Welt.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum verklagst du nicht die Pressehäuser, *die deiner Meinung nach* bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen schreiben oder senden, das ist in Deutschland nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.
> Also wenn du meinst alles ist Lüge, gehe vor Gericht und klage und trage "deine Beweise" vor!
> Macht von euch nur keiner, schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht, es wird immer Lüge gerufen und mit jedem propagandistischen Hilfsmittel das jemals erfunden wurde, alles im Sinne Russlands dargestellt, aber wenn es darum geht, das auch zu Beweisen, denn Gerichte geben sich nicht mit "schlauen" Sprüchen zufrieden, sondern wollen Beweise sehen, von dir und von den dann verklagten Redaktionen, wird gekniffen, weil man selber weiss, das man die Lügen erzählt.
> 
> Es ist so offentsichtlich was für ein Spiel ihr spielt und ihr glaubt wirklich, die Mehrzahl fällt auf solche Tricks rein.


Warum Lügen? Es reicht doch Dinge auszulassen und seine persönliche Sicht einzubringen.
Du sagst Putin kommt, ich sage er kommt nicht. Beide haben wir gute Gründe für unsere Annahme.
Lügt einer von uns? War der Admiral ein "Lügner" und trotzdem musste er gehen.
Was mir fehlt, ist eine größere Breite in der Berichterstattung und Diskussion. Leute wie Scholl-Latour, Ruge, Krone-Schmalz.
Da gilt aber für fast alle gesellschaftlichen Themen. Heute sitzen in Talkrunden im Fernsehen oft nur Leute mit einer Meinung und ist eine gegensätzliche Stimme da, wird sie überstimmt.
Natürlich garniert mit "Verschwörungstheoretiker", "Putintroll" und anderen abwertenden Begriffen.
Wir können hier nur diskutieren und unsere Sicht darlegen. Was am Ende passiert werden wir sehen, aber da seit Jahren von Putins Angriff erzählt wird, sehe ich ihn immer noch nicht. Was ich aber höre ist ein lautes Geschrei aus vielen Ecken, was andere Stimmen übertönt und eine Meinung und Stimmung formt.
Wer vertieft sich wirklich so in das Thema, um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können.
Eigentlich müssten die Menschen auf die Strasse gehen und sagen "Halt, Stopp und nicht weiter", weil am Ende sie die Zeche zahlen und die Kämpfer auf beiden Seiten haben Kinder, Frauen und Eltern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, es wird ausdrücklich die Auflösung der NATO in ihrer heutigen Form gefordert, nämlich durch den Rauswurf von Beinahe der Hälfte der heutigen Mitglieder.


Ich verstehe es eher so, das Nato Länder ihre Truppen nur in Ländern stationieren dürfen, die bis zu diesem Datum Mitglieder der Nato waren. In anderen nicht. Das bedeutet auch nicht den Rauswurf.
Sollte es doch einmal nötig sein, weil es zu Problemen und Bedrohungen kommt, darf dies mit Zustimmung, aller Vertragsparteien erfolgen, um Bedrohungen abzuwenden.

Was ist daran so schlimm?

Keine Mittel und Kurzstreckenraketen im Bereich um andere Vertragspartner zu bedrohen.

Finde ich vernünftig?

"Artikel 7

Die Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind, dürfen keine militärischen Aktivitäten auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der Ukraine sowie anderer Staaten in Osteuropa, im Südkaukasus und in Zentralasien durchführen.

Um Zwischenfälle auszuschließen, dürfen die Russische Föderation und die Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind, keine Militärübungen oder andere militärische Aktivitäten oberhalb der Brigadenebene in einer Zone vereinbarter Breite und Konfiguration auf beiden Seiten der Grenzlinie durchführen die Russische Föderation und die Staaten in einem Militärbündnis mit ihr sowie Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedsstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind."

Warum geht da die Nato unter ?
Sie schaffen eine Zone, in der ab Brigadestärke keine militärischen Aktivitäten durchgeführt werden dürfen.
Die Ukraine wird neutral und ein Bindeglied zwischen den Vertragspartnern.
Man kann sie wirtschaftlich aufbauen und zum Schaufenster der westlichen Demokratie machen. Die Russen werden neidisch und wollen das auch haben.
Wir sparen einen Haufen Geld für das Militär.

Den Kaukasus kann man aussparen, weil auf der anderen Seite keine Nato ist und es um Einheiten ab Brigadestärke geht. Es bedeutet ja keinen völligen Verzicht auf Militär.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Keine Mittel und Kurzstreckenraketen im Bereich um andere Vertragspartner zu bedrohen.


Betrifft das auch Kaliningrad bzw. eher Baltijsk?



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Artikel 7
> 
> Die Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind, dürfen keine militärischen Aktivitäten auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der Ukraine sowie anderer Staaten in Osteuropa, im Südkaukasus und in Zentralasien durchführen.
> 
> Um Zwischenfälle auszuschließen, dürfen die Russische Föderation und die Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind, keine Militärübungen oder andere militärische Aktivitäten oberhalb der Brigadenebene in einer Zone vereinbarter Breite und Konfiguration auf beiden Seiten der Grenzlinie durchführen die Russische Föderation und die Staaten in einem Militärbündnis mit ihr sowie Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedsstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind."


Die Krim, die Ostukraine und Südossetien gibt es dann wieder zurück an die jeweiligen Staaten?


----------



## Whispercat (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum Lügen? Es reicht doch Dinge auszulassen und seine persönliche Sicht einzubringen.
> Du sagst Putin kommt, ich sage er kommt nicht. Beide haben wir gute Gründe für unsere Annahme.


Es ist irgendwie schon bezeichnend wie aus nem von Putin geschriebenen Essay ne bevorstehende Invasion zusammenfabuliert wird weil in den russischen Medien liest du praktisch kein einziges Wort zum Thema Krieg - im Gegenteil, die sind viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt die Kompetenz unserer Aussenministerin zu loben. 

Ich wüsste wirklich zu gerne wie man auf die intellente Idee kommt Russland würde uns wirklich angreifen. Dieses Board wird echt nie langweilig lel. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Lügt einer von uns? War der Admiral ein "Lügner" und trotzdem musste er gehen.


Man muss sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen wie weit wir eigentlich sind dass selbst ein Funken Respekt einen unverzeihlichen Skandal darstellt der in einem Rücktritt endet. Klar, es untergräbt das Narrativ des Feindbilds aber trotzdem ... irgendwie, schon richtiger Kindergarten was die da veranstalten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt, ist eine größere Breite in der Berichterstattung und Diskussion. Leute wie Scholl-Latour, Ruge, Krone-Schmalz.
> Da gilt aber für fast alle gesellschaftlichen Themen. Heute sitzen in Talkrunden im Fernsehen oft nur Leute mit einer Meinung und ist eine gegensätzliche Stimme da, wird sie überstimmt.
> Natürlich garniert mit "Verschwörungstheoretiker", "Putintroll" und anderen abwertenden Begriffen.


Stell dir mal vor die Leute kämen auf Basis einer ehrlichen fairen Debatte auf die Idee dass es mehr als eine Sichtweise auf ein Thema gäbe. Dass man auch vernünftig miteinander reden kann und den Argumenten des Gegenübers zumindest eine faire Chanche gibt ?

Ich meine schau dir bloss unsere Politiker an - Scholz, steckt mittten in einem Skandal und wird Kanzler, Giffey betrügt von vorne bis hinten und wird Bürgermeisterin, die FDP hat Fähnchen im Wind mal wieder neu definiert, Spahn war in Bereicherung verwickelt, und von seinem vollkommen durchgeknallten Nachfolger fange ich gar nicht erst an. Glaubst du ernsthaft diese Leute haben auch nur das geringste Interesse an aufgeklärten Bürgern die Konsequenzen fordern und darauf beharren ?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir können hier nur diskutieren und unsere Sicht darlegen.


Leider gibt es einen Grund warum in diesem Unterforum mehr oder weniger nur noch die gleichen 5 Leute posten. 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Menschen auf die Strasse gehen und sagen "Halt, Stopp und nicht weiter", weil am Ende sie die Zeche zahlen und die Kämpfer auf beiden Seiten haben Kinder, Frauen und Eltern.


Manchmal denke ich dass das Paradoxe an der Sache ist dass wir schon seit langem keinen Krieg mehr hatten und deswegen die meisten Leuten nicht die geringste Vorstellung davon haben was für unsägliches Leid er mit sich bringt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine wird neutral und ein Bindeglied zwischen den Vertragspartnern.
> Man kann sie wirtschaftlich aufbauen und zum Schaufenster der westlichen Demokratie machen. Die Russen werden neidisch und wollen das auch haben.
> Wir sparen einen Haufen Geld für das Militär.


Ich denke langsam der Witz an der Sache ist dass eine (schnelle) Lösung des Konfllikts überhaupt nicht gewollt ist weil dann hätte man ja (mal wieder) keinen Grund mehr Russland anzubellen, und damit keine bequeme Rechtfertigung mehr warum man weiterhin Millarden und Abermilliarden Steuergeld in Rüstung versenken muss.

Aber eben, its the economy stupid.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich wüsste wirklich zu gerne wie man auf die intellente Idee kommt Russland würde uns wirklich angreifen.


Hat nicht einer in dem Thread hier von gesprochen, dass Russland UNS angreift. Es geht um die Ukraine.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen wie weit wir eigentlich sind dass selbst ein Funken Respekt einen unverzeihlichen Skandal darstellt der in einem Rücktritt endet.


Ein Repräsentant der BRD hat die Linie der BRD öffentlich zu vertreten, wenn der Pepsi CEO auf ner Aktionärsversammlung sagen würde er trinkt lieber Coca Cola wär er auch weg.

Von dem religiösen Schwachsinn mal ganz abgesehen....


Whispercat schrieb:


> Leider gibt es einen Grund warum in diesem Unterforum mehr oder weniger nur noch die gleichen 5 Leute posten.


Warum hier immer die gleichen Leute posten? 
Weil wir kognitiv in der Lage sind sinnvolle Inhalte zu posten und wenn du das ganze mal beobachtest sind
wir oft ganz und gar nicht einer Meinung und hauen uns das auch ziemlich unsanft um die Ohren, aber
trotzdem sind die, mit denen ich hier regelmäßig diskutiere keine Schwurbler im Gegensatz zu euch,
egal wie ich ihre Positionen bei Zeiten ablehne.
So viel zum Thema Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Betrifft das auch Kaliningrad bzw. eher Baltijsk?
> 
> 
> Die Krim, die Ostukraine und Südossetien gibt es dann wieder zurück an die jeweiligen Staaten?


Warum?
Die Ukraine hat sich aus der Sowjetunion verabschiedet, mit sämtlichen Gebieten, die sie dort zugeschlagen bekommen hat. Einfach so.
Hätten die damaligen Politiker verantwortlich gehandelt und diese Probleme gelöst, gäbe es sie nicht.
Das gilt auch für Transnistrien.
Die Ukraine ist ein künstliches Gebilde, vergleichbar mit Jugoslawien und warum sollten die Völker nicht selber entscheiden dürfen, wohin und mit wem sie wollen?
Wenn ihr das sonst vertreten, bitte überall gleiche Maßstäbe anlegen.


Nur mal so aus dem Wiki

Bereits kurz nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg und vor der Zeit der Zugehörigkeit zur Sowjetunion hatte die damalige Demokratische Republik Georgien das heutige Südossetien für sich beansprucht. Nachdem die dortige Bevölkerung Widerstand dagegen geleistet hatte, kam es zu einem bis 1920 anhaltenden Krieg, in dem zehntausende Südosseten getötet und vertrieben wurden und Südossetien schließlich in Georgien eingegliedert wurde. Kurz darauf besetzte Sowjetrussland ganz Georgien und richtete auf dem Gebiet Südossetiens eine Autonome Oblast ein, die jedoch weiterhin der georgischen Sowjetrepublik zugerechnet wurde.

Diese Autonomie bestand bis 1990. Bereits vor der Auflösung der UdSSR erklärte sich das autonome Gebiet 1990 als *Republik Südossetien* (ossetisch Республикӕ Хуссар Ирыстон/_Respublika Chussar Iryston_; russisch Республика Южная Осетия/_Respublika Juschnaja Ossetija_) für unabhängig von der Georgischen SSR. Dem vorangegangen war eine zunehmend minderheitenfeindliche Politik der Georgischen SSR, die auf eine baldige Loslösung von der Sowjetunion hinarbeitete, während man in Südossetien mehrheitlich einen Verbleib bei der UdSSR befürwortete.


Meinst du das die selber entscheiden dürfen wohin sie wollen?
Das gleiche gilt ür Abchasien und Transnistrien.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat nicht einer in dem Thread hier von gesprochen, dass Russland UNS angreift. Es geht um die Ukraine.
> 
> Ein Repräsentant der BRD hat die Linie der BRD öffentlich zu vertreten, wenn der Pepsi CEO auf ner Aktionärsversammlung sagen würde er trinkt lieber Coca Cola wär er auch weg.
> 
> ...


Auf den "Schwurbler" habe ich gewartet.

Der Admiral hatte übrigens nichts falsches gesagt und gegen nichts verstoßen, wie es der ehemalige Generalinspekteur der BW General Kujat erklärte. Auch ein Schwurbler?
Da nehme ich gerne seine Gesellschaft in Anspruch, während du mit dem Lenchen vorlieb nehmen darfst.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Ukraine hat sich aus der Sowjetunion verabschiedet,


Das nennt man Selbsbestimmung der Völker.



Tschetan schrieb:


> mit sämtlichen Gebieten, die sie dort zugeschlagen bekommen hat. Einfach so.
> 
> Hätten die damaligen Politiker verantwortlich gehandelt und diese Probleme gelöst, gäbe es sie nicht.
> Das gilt auch für Transnistrien.
> ...


Und wenn einem Nachfolger der UDSSR das nach Jahrzehnten nicht passt und sich deshalb Land mit Gewalt zurückholt, dann nennt man das völkerrechtswidrig. Da kannste dran rumdeklinieren wie du möchtest, es bleibt ein massiver Verstoß gegen diese Standards, die übrigens aus gutem Grunde so aufgestellt wurden.

Würdest du auch so reden, wenn die heutigen Deutschen ankommen und Königsberg wiederhaben wollen, weil damalige Politiker schließlich auch nur "unverantwortlich" waren?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus dem Wiki
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Letzten Endes, ja, solange nicht ein Staat darin mit rummischt und mit Soldaten Fakten schafft. Das ist wie mit den Katalanen. Wenn die ein ordentliches, belastbares Referendum hinbekämen, wo mind. 2/3 der Bevölkerung zu 2/3 eine Abspaltung zustimmen, dann bin ich der Letzte, der Ihnen diese verweigern würde.

Nehmen wir aber mal die Krim. Da tauchen plötzlich grüne Männchen ohne Hoheitsabzeichen auf, übernehmen die Halbinsel, vertreiben direkt wie indirekt die Ukrainer und halten dann ein Referendum ab, womit man sich nach der militärischen Anektion die politische Erlaubnis dafür holt. Ich weiß nicht wie man das nennen soll. Dummdreist? Dreist allemal. Und dumm, weil man glaubt, dass man damit ungestraft durchkommt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf den "Schwurbler" habe ich gewartet.


Damit ist Whispercat gemeint gewesen. Bist du Russe oder Nachkomme von Spätaussiedlern?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Admiral hatte übrigens nichts falsches gesagt und gegen nichts verstoßen, wie es der ehemalige Generalinspekteur der BW General Kujat erklärte. Auch ein Schwurbler?


Der Mann ist Soldat. Wenn er hätte Poliktiker werden wollen, dann hätte er sich zur letzten Bundestagswahl aufstellen lassen sollen. In seiner Funktion des Soldaten hat er entsprechend den Leitlinien seiner DienstherrInnen zu handeln. Er mag vllt damit rechthaben, dass die Russen die Krim nicht mehr freiwillig rausrücken, das macht es aber nicht richtig im Sinne des Völkerrechts. Er als Soldat, sofern er nicht als Privatmann seine Meinung äußert, hat bei solchen Themen keine so freie Meinung wie wir sie hier haben. Das hat dieser Mann schlicht ignoriert.

Stelle dir mal vor ein russischer Admiral von solchem Range würde sagen, dass Russland die Krim völkerrechtswidrig annektiert hat. Was meinste, was mit dem passiert?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da nehme ich gerne seine Gesellschaft in Anspruch, während du mit dem Lenchen vorlieb nehmen darfst.


Klar, der redet dir nach dem Maule, während ein sonst so abgebrühter Lawrow verwundert neben dem "Lenchen" steht und sich fragt, wie er mit ihr umgehen soll. Haste mal sein Gesicht auf der Pressekonferenz beobachtet. Bezeichnend sage ich dir.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hätten die damaligen Politiker verantwortlich gehandelt und diese Probleme gelöst, gäbe es sie nicht.


Die Probleme gäbe es vor allen dingen dann nicht, wenn die Politiker der Ukraine so naiv und leichtgläubig gewesen wären, auf die Vertragstreue der Russischen Föderation zu vertrauen und im Gegenzug ihre Atomwaffen abgegeben haben. Na ja wir wissen jetzt sehr genau das die russische Regierung unter Putin  einfach Vertragsbrecher und Imperialisten sind, eher Abschaum und Betrüger, die man unter Kontrolle halten muss.
Hätte die Ukraine ihre Atomwaffen behalten, hätten wir heute diese Probleme nicht, denn alle wären Lamm Fromm, aber der Effekt ist eher, das in Zukunft nie wieder ein Land freiwillig seine Atomwaffen abgeibt, und an so etwas wie Vertragstreue glaubt.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von dem religiösen Schwachsinn mal ganz abgesehen....


Ich werde die Vermutung nicht los, dass es kein Einzelfall ist und es in der Bundeswehr noch eine ganze mehr dieser 200-prozentigen Christenmenschen gibt, wie dieser Vizeadmiral a.D.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

Es wird Zeit das Schweden und Finnland in die Nato eintreten.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Admiral hatte übrigens nichts falsches gesagt und gegen nichts verstoßen, wie es der ehemalige Generalinspekteur der BW General Kujat erklärte. Auch ein Schwurbler?


Der Herr wird u.A. von Russland bezahlt (Arbeit bei einem ThinkThank)


Poulton schrieb:


> Ich werde die Vermutung nicht los, dass es kein Einzelfall ist und es in der Bundeswehr noch eine ganze mehr dieser 200-prozentigen Christenmenschen gibt, wie dieser Vizeadmiral a.D.


Kannst ja vermuten was du willst, in meinem Umfeld kann ich dir aber mehr Queeraktivisten als aktive Christen nennen. Was in anderen Altersschichten ist, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> in meinem Umfeld


Mit dir hat die Luftwaffe ja auch ihren eigenen Oberst Klink.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was in anderen Altersschichten ist


Ist ja nichts neues, das manche Menschen mit dem Alter anfangen sonderlich zu werden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit dir hat die Luftwaffe ja auch ihren eigenen Oberst Klink.


Für A15 trag ich auch ein Monokel 


Poulton schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts neues, das manche Menschen mit dem Alter anfangen sonderlich zu werden.


Du warst früher normal?


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das nennt man Selbsbestimmung der Völker.


Richtig und dann sollte man gleiche Kriterien einführen ?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wenn einem Nachfolger der UDSSR das nach Jahrzehnten nicht passt und sich deshalb Land mit Gewalt zurückholt, dann nennt man das völkerrechtswidrig. Da kannste dran rumdeklinieren wie du möchtest, es bleibt ein massiver Verstoß gegen diese Standards, die übrigens aus gutem Grunde so aufgestellt wurden.


Wenn aber diese Probleme von Anfang an deutlich waren und die Gebiete der allgemeinen Politik nicht folgen wollten? Wie geschrieben, die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken waren willkürlich in ihrer Form erschaffen worden und hatten zum großen Teil keinen historischen Hintergrund.
Die Aufspaltung wurde von wenigen Mächtigen durchgesetzt, ohne auf die Bevölkerung Rücksicht zu nehmen und diese hatten mehr mit dem überleben in dieser Zeit zu tun.
Gleichzeitig gibt es genug Beispiele, wo äußere Einmischung keine Rolle spielte.
Welche Legitimität hat der Kosovo ?
Russland hat im Gegensatz dazu eine Bitte der Krim nach einem Referendum befolgt. 
Das dabei natürlich Möglichkeiten genutzt wurden, auf jeden Fall, aber was ist mit Frau Nuland, die triumphierend von 5Mrd Doller erzählte, die man in den Regierungswechsel der Ukraine investiert hat und auf dem Maidan Brötchen verteilte ?
Stelle mir das beim Sturm auf das Capitol vor, mit Frau Sacharowa. Was hätte das für ein Geschrei gegeben ?

Die Cook war schon auf dem Weg nach Sewastopol. Wo hätte das hinführen sollen ? Vielleicht noch Truppen der Ukraine, die wie gegen die eigene Bevölkerung im Donbass vorgegangen wäre ?
Das hätte viel mehr Blut und Zerstörung gegeben.

Transnistrien, Abchasien und Südossetien wollte von Anfang an nicht bei den ehemaligen Republiken bleiben, denen sie mal zugeschlagen wurden, zwecks besserer Verwaltung. Sie jetzt als Opfer von Aggressionen zu deklarieren, ist falsch, eher haben russische Truppen damals Blutvergiessen verhindert.
War übrigens lange vor Putin.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Mann ist Soldat. Wenn er hätte Poliktiker werden wollen, dann hätte er sich zur letzten Bundestagswahl aufstellen lassen sollen. In seiner Funktion des Soldaten hat er entsprechend den Leitlinien seiner DienstherrInnen zu handeln.



Er ist zuerst einmal ein Bürger in Uniform und ich denke das so eine Haltung Kriege verhindern kann. Wollen wir in unserer Demokratie Kadavergehorsam, oder die freie Meinungsäußerung ? Darf ein Admiral nicht sagen wenn er etwas falsch hält? 




__





						Nach umstrittenen Äußerungen zu Putin und Russland: Chef der Deutschen Marine von Posten entbunden (Update: Schönbach-Statement) – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net
				




Hier ist die übersetzte Textstelle. 
Statt dessen lässt man sich von einem Banderafan, der Botschafter der Ukraine ist da ganz vorne mit bei, beleidigen und unter Druck setzten. Wenn man bedenkt das Banderas Leute an der Ermordung der Juden beteiligt waren und man vorher eines der Opfer der Judenvernichtung im Bundestag hat reden lassen...
Muß man nicht verstehen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit ist Whispercat gemeint gewesen. Bist du Russe oder Nachkomme von Spätaussiedlern?


Nein, aber ist das relevant? Vielleicht hat der viel bessere Einsicht als wir? Man sollte nie die Agonie in den 90ern in Russland vergessen und die Folgen für die Menschen. Man war machtlos und ausgeliefert. Kein Vergleich mit heutigen Umständen. Übrigens sind viele dieser Spätaussiedler Gegner Putins.



Tekkla schrieb:


> während ein sonst so abgebrühter Lawrow verwundert neben dem "Lenchen" steht und sich fragt, wie er mit ihr umgehen soll. Haste mal sein Gesicht auf der Pressekonferenz beobachtet. Bezeichnend sage ich dir.


Was ich gesehen habe war ein ausgesprochen höfflicher Lawrow, der sich wunderte, das sich Deutschland so eine überforderte Person auf dieser Position leistet. Am Ende hatte sie lernen dürfen, das keiner mehr Deutschland ernst nimmt und kein Interesse an Gesprächen besteht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Probleme gäbe es vor allen dingen dann nicht, wenn die Politiker der Ukraine


 








						Russisch als Minderheitensprache in der Ukraine?
					

Das neue Bildungsgesetz des Landes heizt den politischen Konflikt an. Von Dieter Segert




					www.derstandard.de
				




lies es dir durch. Einer der ersten Entscheidungen der neuen Regierung nach dem Maidan war

"Im Parlament wurde ein Gesetz eingebracht, dass jenes Gesetz von 2012 für die Einführung von regionalen zweiten Staatssprachen aufheben sollte. Dieses Gesetz wurde damals durch den amtierenden Präsidenten angesichts deutlicher internationaler Proteste nicht in Kraft gesetzt. Jetzt aber wurde faktisch seine Zurücknahme beschlossen³."

"Nachdem der Empfang russischer Sender verboten und der Gebrauch des Russischen auch in den ukrainischen Medien eingeschränkt wurde, versucht das neue Bildungsgesetz mittelfristig diese Sprache ganz aus dem Alltag zu streichen."

"Das Sprachengesetz ist Teil eines Bemühens der ukrainischen Nationalisten, die Spuren der historischen Zugehörigkeit des Landes zu Russland aufzuheben. Sie stoßen sich dabei insbesondere an der Tatsache, dass die heutige Ukraine nur zu verstehen ist, wenn man sie als Teil des sowjetischen Modernisierungsprozesses fasst. Ihre Grenzen – inklusive der eingeklagten Krim – sind einzig und allein nur in der Zeit ihrer Zugehörigkeit zur Sowjetunion so wie heute gezogen gewesen. Die Migrationsbewegungen im Zusammenhang mit der sowjetischen Industrialisierung haben das Land tief geprägt und auch die gegenwärtige ethnische Heterogenität erzeugt. Die Identität vieler älterer Ukrainer ist ebenfalls in dieser Zeit geprägt worden. Das mag man bedauern, durch Ignoranz kann man es allerdings nicht ändern."

Da fühlt man sich als Russe, gerade in der Ostukraine regelrecht heimisch ?



RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit das Schweden und Finnland in die Nato eintreten.



Klar, nach über 75 Jahren definitiv! 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Herr wird u.A. von Russland bezahlt (Arbeit bei einem ThinkThank)



Quelle ?

Frau Baerbock ist übrigens Young Global Leader .


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Quelle ?











						Neuer Thinktank in Berlin: Denken auf russische Rechnung
					

In Berlin entsteht ein Thinktank – mit russischem Geld, fragwürdigen Verbindungen und großen Plänen. Doch wer da was erforschen soll, ist unklar.




					taz.de
				




Du bist einfach ein so verlorener Mensch, dich kann man nicht ernst nehmen, du bedienst rechtsextreme Narrative und ignorierst Fakten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neuer Thinktank in Berlin: Denken auf russische Rechnung
> 
> 
> In Berlin entsteht ein Thinktank – mit russischem Geld, fragwürdigen Verbindungen und großen Plänen. Doch wer da was erforschen soll, ist unklar.
> ...



Wow, aber wo ist da der Admiral ? 
"rechtsextreme Narrative" ? Nur weil man keinen Krieg provozieren will ? Kollege, ich war im Gegensatz zu dir damals schon mal in der SU und habe die Leute ein wenig kennenlernen dürfen und vor allem habe ich den Friedhof der Blockadeopfer in Leningrad besucht. Genauso hat meine Familie 3 Großväter im Osten an der Front verloren.
Selber habe ich in einer Zeit gedient, als es durchaus möglich war, durch einen Atomkrieg, vernichtet zu werden.
Heute sind die Grünen, eine der eifrigsten Parteien, die für Bewaffnung und Eskalation trommeln. Liegt vielleicht an den ThinkTanks in denen sie verortet werden ?
Schaue doch mal wer im Moment am meisten dafür trommelt und welchen Gruppen sie angehören ?


----------



## Tekkla (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und dann sollte man gleiche Kriterien einführen ?
> 
> 
> Wenn aber diese Probleme von Anfang an deutlich waren und die Gebiete der allgemeinen Politik nicht folgen wollten? Wie geschrieben, die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken waren willkürlich in ihrer Form erschaffen worden und hatten zum großen Teil keinen historischen Hintergrund.
> Die Aufspaltung wurde von wenigen Mächtigen durchgesetzt, ohne auf die Bevölkerung Rücksicht zu nehmen und diese hatten mehr mit dem überleben in dieser Zeit zu tun.


Und Putin ist kein Mächtiger? Was wird aus der Welt, wenn sich keiner mehr um Verträge schert oder meint, dass das damals ein mieser Deal war, den man heute mit Waffen korrigieren muss?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Legitimität hat der Kosovo ?


Tja. Wären die Serben nicht so unmenschlich abgegangen, niemand hätte den Kosovo bei seiner Abspaltung protegiert. Aber man musste ja Völkermord begehen. Sowas für dann zu Ergebnissen, die sonst keinen Bestand hätten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat im Gegensatz dazu eine Bitte der Krim nach einem Referendum befolgt.


NACHDEM DIE KRIM BEREITS MIT RUSSICHEN EINHEITEN BESETZT WAR!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Cook war schon auf dem Weg nach Sewastopol. Wo hätte das hinführen sollen ? Vielleicht noch Truppen der Ukraine, die wie gegen die eigene Bevölkerung im Donbass vorgegangen wäre ?


Die stolze russische Führung hat Angst vor EINEM US Lenkwaffenzerstörer, der genau was hätte tun können, das eine Annektion der Krim rechtfertig? Erkläre mir das mal bitte. Was passiert denn, sollte sich mal ein US Flugzeugträger in der Ostsee verirren? Der rote Sturm auf Europa? Oder Gott bewahre wenn wir in Europa so reagieren, sollte mal Pjotr Weliki wieder in die Ostsee einfahren. Müssen wir dann zum Schutz Moskau mit Atomwaffen bombardieren? Ungefähr so wäre die Relation. Das ist doch lächerliches Geschwätz! Merkst du das nicht selber?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Er ist zuerst einmal ein Bürger in Uniform und ich denke das so eine Haltung Kriege verhindern kann. Wollen wir in unserer Demokratie Kadavergehorsam, oder die freie Meinungsäußerung ? Darf ein Admiral nicht sagen wenn er etwas falsch hält?


Nein, der Mann ist Berufssoldat. Der Bürger in Uniform bezieht sich auf die Wehrpflicht. Bringe das bitte nicht durcheinander. Der private Mensch dahinter darf sagen, wonach Ihm der Sinn steht. Er wird aber, je nach Bedeutsamkeit seiner Stellung, abwägen müssen, was er zum besten gibt, denn gemessen an seiner Position wird das öffentliche Interesse und die öffentlich Aufmerksamtkeit entsprechen größer.

Wenn er in seiner militärischen Funktion unterwegs ist, dann hat er den Befehlen und Vorgaben seiner Dienstherren zu folgen. Er kann Beschwerde einreichen, ganz formal auf dem Dienstweg, aber solange er als deutscher Soldat unterwegs ist, ist er ein Repräsentant dieses Landes und hat sich entsprechend seiner Dienstordnung zu verhalten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russisch als Minderheitensprache in der Ukraine?
> 
> 
> Das neue Bildungsgesetz des Landes heizt den politischen Konflikt an. Von Dieter Segert
> ...


DAS IST NACH DEM "AUFSTAND IM OSTEN" UND NACH DER ANNEKTION ERST PASSIERT. DU VERDREHST DIE CHRONOLOGIE SO, DASS ES DIR PASST. DAS IST UNREDLICH!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wow, aber wo ist da der Admiral ?


Du hast Kujat ins Spiel gebracht. Die Antwort darauf war, dass er bei einem von russischem Geld bezahlten TT arbeitet. Der Admiral kam da gar nicht vor.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute sind die Grünen, eine der eifrigsten Parteien, die für Bewaffnung und Eskalation trommeln.


So ein Quatsch. Gerade die und dann auch die SPD sind es, die die notwendigen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine verhindern.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Putin ist kein Mächtiger? Was wird aus der Welt, wenn sich keiner mehr um Verträge schert oder meint, dass das damals ein mieser Deal war, den man heute mit Waffen korrigieren muss?


Wo haben sie das gemacht? Übrigens wurde bisher keine russische Armeeeinheit in der Ukraine durch OSCE usw gefunden. Waffenlieferung und Freiwillige, schließe ich nicht aus. Gibt es aber auch auf der anderen Seite, plus Nato Truppen. Mindestens 4000 Mann offiziell.
Ist laut Minsk übrigens nicht zulässig. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Tja. Wären die Serben nicht so unmenschlich abgegangen, niemand hätte den Kosovo bei seiner Abspaltung protegiert. Aber man musste ja Völkermord begehen. Sowas für dann zu Ergebnissen, die sonst keinen Bestand hätten.


Der Konflikt wurde erst angeheizt und eskalierte nach der Anerkennung dieser Republiken durch das Ausland, zB Deutschland und umfangreicher Unterstützung. Die Grausamkeit gab es auf beiden Seiten.

"Bisher sind 192 Enthauptungsrituale an serbischen Soldaten und Zivilisten seitens der Mudschahedin bekannt."








						Mudschahedin im Bosnienkrieg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




"Die Militärintervention der NATO in Jugoslawien von April bis Juni 1999 war ohne völkerrechtliche Legitimation und unter US-amerikanischer Dominanz nach einem neuen Paradigma der westlichen Krisenintervention (Doktrin der „humanitären Intervention“) erfolgt. Dabei hatte die NATO in Ermangelung eines UN-Sicherheitsrats-Mandats als selbsternannte und eigenmächtige Interventionsmacht gehandelt und den Krieg mit Verweis auf eine moralische Verpflichtung begründet, die daraus entstanden sei, dass eine drohende „humanitäre Katastrophe“ abgewendet werden müsse.[19]"
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organhandel_im_Kosovo 

besonders unappetitlich.



Tekkla schrieb:


> NACHDEM DIE KRIM BEREITS MIT RUSSICHEN EINHEITEN BESETZT WAR!



Nein. Die Russen durften 20000 Soldaten auf der Krim haben. Gab es Kämpfe? Ich glaube nicht. Man hat sich vor Kasernen gestellt und verhindert das die Ukrainische Armee gegen die Demonstranten vorgeht.
Ist doch das gleiche was die Nato in Jugoslawien gemacht hat ? Nur das es da wesentlich mehr Opfer gab.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die stolze russische Führung hat Angst vor EINEM US Lenkwaffenzerstörer, der genau was hätte tun können, das eine Annektion der Krim rechtfertig? Erkläre mir das mal bitte



Darum geht es nicht, aber ein Schiff mit der Möglichkeit rund 100 Marschflugkörper abzufeuern, ist sicher nicht in der eigenen Nähe willkommen ? Doe können übrigens auch atomar bewaffnet sein.



Tekkla schrieb:


> DAS IST NACH DEM "AUFSTAND IM OSTEN" UND NACH DER ANNEKTION ERST PASSIERT. DU VERDREHST DIE CHRONOLOGIE SO, DASS ES DIR PASST. DAS IST UNREDLICH!


Nein, sondern sofort nachdem man sich als Regierung konstituierte, ohne Wahl, versuchte man dies, was natürlich zu Unruhen führte. Du hast vorhin die Serben angesprochen, die gegen die Bevölkerung vorgegangen sind, gilt das für die Ukraine nicht? Darf man da Städte beschießen und Zivilisten töten, übrigens ohne Proteste aus dem Westen und der Nato. Ist der Ostukrainer weniger wert als der Kosovare ?



Tekkla schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Gerade die und dann auch die SPD sind es, die die notwendigen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine verhindern.



Quatsch ?
Meinst du Habeck war der einzige? Beck und andere trommeln doch schon für Waffenlieferungen und die sind gut vernetzt und der Druck wächst.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da fühlt man sich als Russe, gerade in der Ostukraine regelrecht heimisch ?


Niemand hält die Russen davon ab, wieder zurück nach Russland zu gehen.
Die vorfahren meines Vaters haben lange in Bessarabien gelebt und als es wirtschaftlich den Bach herunter  ging und man als deutschstämmige Bevölkerung dort nicht mehr beliebt war, sind die zurück nach Deutschland gekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit der Geschichte und den Begrifflichkeiten bekannt machen ?


Es ist das selbe ohne rassistische Komponente.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Bürger in Uniform bezieht sich auf die Wehrpflicht.


Nein, das ist falsch. 
Das zeigt sich u.A. dadurch, dass Straftaten von Soldaten vor zivilen Gerichten behandelt werden etc


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn er in seiner militärischen Funktion unterwegs ist, dann hat er den Befehlen und Vorgaben seiner Dienstherren zu folgen. Er kann Beschwerde einreichen, ganz formal auf dem Dienstweg, aber solange er als deutscher Soldat unterwegs ist, ist er ein Repräsentant dieses Landes und hat sich entsprechend seiner Dienstordnung zu verhalten.


Das ist im Prinzip richtig, aber auch nicht vollkommen korrekt.
Es muss de facto von jemanden in entsprechenden Dienstgrad und in entsprechender Funktion geäußert werden
damit es disziplinar Ärger gibt.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand hält die Russen davon ab, wieder zurück nach Russland zu gehen.
> Die vorfahren meines Vaters haben lange in Bessarabien gelebt und als es wirtschaftlich den Bach herunter  ging und man als deutschstämmige Bevölkerung dort nicht mehr beliebt war, sind die zurück nach Deutschland gekommen.


Ist doch ein Witz ? Die Ukrainer können sich ja auch auf ihr historisches Gebiet beschränken ?  Ironie.
Nur wo liegt das ?

Der ukrainische Nationalismus, wurde als Mittel entwickelt, das russische Reich zu schwächen.
So gründete man

"Die nach dem ukrainischen Nationaldichter Taras Schewtschenko benannte Gesellschaft wurde am 11. Dezember 1873 in Lemberg, der damaligen galizischen Hauptstadt in der österreichisch-ungarischen Monarchie, als Literaturgesellschaft mit dem Ziel gegründet, die Entwicklung der ukrainischen Literatur und Sprache zu fördern."

in Österreich Ungarn.

"Hruschewskyj kam 1894 von Kiew nach Lemberg und verschaffte der schon bestehenden Wissenschaftlichen Schewtschenko-Gesellschaft durch sein Wirken den Rang einer international anerkannten Akademie. 1905 verlegte er sein Wirken wieder nach Kiew."

"Hruschewskyj setzte der Auffassung eines einheitlichen ostslawischen (russischen) Stromes der Geschichte die Idee einer getrennten Entwicklung der Volkstümer der Russen und Ukrainer entgegen."

"In Nordamerika entstanden bedeutende Forschungszentren wie das _Ukrainian Research Institute_ an der Harvard-Universität und das Canadian Institute of Ukrainian Studies in Edmonton. In Harvard wurde ein Hruschewskyj-Lehrstuhl gegründet, aus dem bedeutende Historiker hervorgingen. In der ukrainischen Historiographie außerhalb der Ukraine ist die nordamerikanische Forschung quantitativ und qualitativ führend."

später, als die Bolschewiki herrschten. Warum wohl ?

"Während des Ersten Weltkriegs unterstützte das Deutsche Reich die Separationsbemühungen der Ukrainer als Kriegsmittel zur Schwächung Russlands. Unter anderem wurden bis zu 50.000 Kriegsgefangene ukrainischer Herkunft durch Unterricht in ukrainischer Geschichte und Vermittlung sozialistischer Ideen in deutschen Kriegsgefangenenlagern ausgebildet, um mit sozialen Unruhen und Nationalismus den Kriegsgegner zu schwächen. "

"Im Osten der Ukraine existierten kurzzeitig mehrere Sowjetrepubliken, so die Sowjetrepublik Donezk-Kriwoi Rog, die Sowjetrepublik Odessa, die Sowjetrepublik Taurida (Krim) und die Ukrainische Sowjetrepublik."

Kann man alles bei Wiki nachlesen.

Wo will man also anfangen? Fakt ist das der ukrainische Nationalismus zur Schwächung Russlands genutzt wurde.
Warum sollen die Russen dann also dieses Land verlassen ?

Ging dann im 2. Weltkrieg weiter, wo die Nationalisten willige Helfer der Nazis waren und fleißig Juden umbrachten.
Auch interessant








						Organisation Ukrainischer Nationalisten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




"SS-Obergruppenführer Heydrich schrieb später in einem Bericht an Hitlers Außenminister von Ribbentrop: „Als Vergeltungsmaßnahme für die Brandstiftungen in Kiew wurden sämtliche Juden verhaftet und am 29. Und 30.9. insgesamt 33.771 Juden exekutiert. Geld, Wertsachen und Bekleidung wurden sichergestellt.“ An dem Massaker waren neben der Wehrmacht und Einheiten der SS auch einheimische ukrainische Hilfswillige und Nationalisten beteiligt. Bereits Ende Juni 1941 hatte Jaroslaw Stezko, einer der Führer der Organisation Ukrainischer Nationalisten (OUN), im westukrainischen Lwiw die Unabhängigkeit des Landes deklariert. Man werde eng mit den Nationalsozialisten zusammenarbeiten, die unter der Führung von Adolf Hitler ein neues Europa aufbauten und der ukrainischen Nation helfen würden, sich von der Moskauer Besatzung zu befreien, verkündete er."









						Massaker von Babyn Jar: Die begrabene Erinnerung
					

Vor 75 Jahren ermordeten die Nazis an zwei Tagen mehr als 30.000 Juden in Kiew. Lange schwieg man in der Ukraine. Der Umgang mit dem Massaker ist bis heute widersprüchlich.




					www.faz.net
				




 Wurden dann nach dem 2. Weltkrieg weiter unterstützt, so das Einheiten bis Ende der 50er in Russland und Polen, unterstützt durch CIA und der Organisation Gehlen, Krieg führten.

Heute wirken viele in dieser Tradition weiter. Fazit könnte sein, das die besten Ukrainer aus dem Westen stammten.

Warum also sollten die Russen aus ihrer Heimat wegziehen ?


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das zeigt sich u.A. dadurch, dass Straftaten von Soldaten vor zivilen Gerichten behandelt werden etc


Schlechtes Beispiel. Es wurde bisweilen nur darauf verzichtet separate Militärgerichte einzurichten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Für A15 trag ich auch ein Monokel





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufVq-pLv0ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der ukrainische Nationalismus, wurde als Mittel entwickelt, das russische Reich zu schwächen.


Der russische Nationalismus wurde übrigens genutzt um die UdSSR zu schwächen.

Aber du sprichst der Ukraine ab ein echtes Volk zu sein, krass.


Poulton schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel. Es wurde bisweilen nur darauf verzichtet separate Militärgerichte einzurichten.


Das GG lässt sie auf Deutschem Boden NUR im Verteidigungsfall zu.
Art 96 (2) GG


> (2) Der Bund kann Wehrstrafgerichte für die Streitkräfte als Bundesgerichte errichten. Sie können die Strafgerichtsbarkeit nur im Verteidigungsfalle sowie über Angehörige der Streitkräfte ausüben, die in das Ausland entsandt oder an Bord von Kriegsschiffen eingeschifft sind. Das Nähere regelt ein Bundesgesetz. Diese Gerichte gehören zum Geschäftsbereich des Bundesjustizministers. Ihre hauptamtlichen Richter müssen die Befähigung zum Richteramt haben.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der russische Nationalismus wurde übrigens genutzt um die UdSSR zu schwächen.
> 
> Aber du sprichst der Ukraine ab ein echtes Volk zu sein, krass.
> 
> ...


 Welcher russische Nationalismus?

Wer Ukrainer sein will, kann Ukrainer sein, aber sind die Unterschiede so groß das es diese Historie rechtfertigt?
Was ist aber ein "echtes" Volk und was resultiert daraus ?
Ich habe nur geschrieben das die Rechte der Russen, den gleichen Wert haben und das beide Seiten am Ende nur ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welcher russische Nationalismus?


Ach du meinst es gibt keinen russischen Nationalismus? 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer Ukrainer sein will, kann Ukrainer sein, aber sind die Unterschiede so groß das es diese Historie rechtfertigt?


Stimmt, marschieren wir doch deswegen direkt in Österreich ein.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach du meinst es gibt keinen russischen Nationalismus?
> 
> Stimmt, marschieren wir doch deswegen direkt in Österreich ein.


Klar gibt es auch bekloppte russische Nationallisten und ich muss dir sogar recht geben.
Navalny.....

Österreich?
War im Gegensatz zur Ukraine doch schon seeehr lange existent ?
Übrigens haben die Russen immer noch nicht angegriffen.
Warten auf Godot...


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Österreich?
> War im Gegensatz zur Ukraine doch schon seeehr lange existent ?


Aber wie lange wirklich als von Deutschland in jeder Hinsicht getrennter Staat?
Je nach Blick 1866 oder 1945.


----------



## Poulton (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, marschieren wir doch deswegen direkt in Österreich ein.


Hör mir bloß auf mit Österreich. Die sind mit wehenden Fahnen ins 3. Reich / Anschluss und hinterher hat man sich hingestellt und so getan, als ob man das unschuldige Opfer sei.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Januar 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wie lange wirklich als von Deutschland in jeder Hinsicht getrennter Staat?
> Je nach Blick 1866 oder 1945.



Hä? 
Was ist mit dem Habsburger Reich?
Wenn du natürlich jetzt mit dem Heiligen Römischen Reich deutscher Nationen kommst?
Schon sehr lange.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum verklagst du nicht die Pressehäuser, *die deiner Meinung nach* bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen schreiben oder senden, das ist in Deutschland nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.
> Also wenn du meinst alles ist Lüge, gehe vor Gericht und klage und trage "deine Beweise" vor!
> Macht von euch nur keiner, schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht, es wird immer Lüge gerufen und mit jedem propagandistischen Hilfsmittel das jemals erfunden wurde, alles im Sinne Russlands dargestellt, aber wenn es darum geht, das auch zu Beweisen, denn Gerichte geben sich nicht mit "schlauen" Sprüchen zufrieden, sondern wollen Beweise sehen, von dir und von den dann verklagten Redaktionen, wird gekniffen, weil man selber weiss, das man die Lügen erzählt.
> 
> Es ist so offentsichtlich was für ein Spiel ihr spielt und ihr glaubt wirklich, die Mehrzahl fällt auf solche Tricks rein.


Quatsch, die dürfen schreiben, was immer sie wollen.  Unwahrheiten und Lügen sind schon allein deswegen abgedeckt, weil es sich ja auch um Fehler handeln kann. Klagen kann nur die von Artikeln benachteiligte Person/Firma/Organisation/Nation.
Lügen verbreiten sie gerne, unsere Medien. Sobald Uncle Sam mit dem Finger auf ein Land zeigt, geht die Hetze los. Man muß nur die Artikel vor dem Fingerzeig mit denen danach vergleichen und wird schnell feststellen, wie Recht ich habe.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Januar 2022)

*Eure "Geschichtsstunde" in allen Ehren, aber ihr entfernt euch teilweise (und immer öfter) sehr weit vom Thema...

Das müsst ihr bitte in den Griff bekommen.*


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

> Die USA werden nach Angaben von Präsident Joe Biden angesichts der drohenden russischen Invasion in der Ukraine bald zusätzliche US-Truppen in die osteuropäischen Nato-Staaten senden.
> 
> »Ich werde kurzfristig Soldaten nach Osteuropa und in die Nato-Staaten verlegen«, sagte Biden am Freitag vor Journalisten. Es gehe aber nur um eine geringe Zahl von Soldaten. Genauere Angaben machte er nicht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: US-Präsident Biden will bald Truppen nach Osteuropa verlegen

Mehr als Säbel rasseln ist das aber nicht. Selbst im Falle eines militärischen Angriffs Russlands, auf die Ukraine, würde man wohl auf Sanktionen setzen. Man geht aber nicht davon aus das Russland wirklich angreift.

Putin ist derweilen unzufrieden nach dem Gespräch mit Macron:  Putin reicht Antwort des Westens nicht



> Russland fordert vom Westen Sicherheitsgarantien - mit den Reaktionen zeigte sich Präsident Putin im Gespräch mit Frankreichs Staatschef Macron nun unzufrieden. Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj warnte indes vor Panikmache.
> 
> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat im Gespräch mit seinem französischen Kollegen Emmanuel Macron Forderungen Russlands nach verbindlichen Garantien für die Sicherheit in Europa bekräftigt. Das teilte der Kreml nach einem Telefonat der beiden Staatschefs mit. Putin sagte demnach auch, dass Russland nun die schriftlichen Antworten der USA und der NATO auf seine Vorschläge analysiere und dann weitere Schritte festlege.
> 
> Putin wies nach Angaben des Kremls aber auch darauf hin, dass die Hauptsorgen Russlands nicht berücksichtigt worden seien in den Antworten. Darunter seien das geforderte Ende der Ausdehnung der NATO, der Verzicht auf Angriffswaffen in der Nähe der russischen Grenzen sowie der Abzug ausländischer Soldaten aus allen Ländern, die bis 1997 nicht Teil des Verteidigungsbündnisses waren.



Der ukrainische Präsident sieht das Ganze nach wie vor gelassener:



> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj warnte indes vor überzogenen Befürchtungen im Konflikt mit Russland. "Ich halte die Lage jetzt nicht für angespannter als zuvor", sagte das Staatsoberhaupt. "Im Ausland herrscht der Eindruck, dass hier Krieg herrscht. Das ist nicht der Fall." Er könne zwar eine Zuspitzung der Lage nicht ausschließen. Aber Panik sei fehl am Platz.


Naja, in der Ostukraine herrscht die ganze Zeit Krieg.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. Januar 2022)

Möglicherweise werden die Separatisten bald massiv mit Waffen versorgt werden. Ist das Kräftegleichgewicht im internen Ukrainekonflikt wieder hergestellt, kann Russland einen Teil seiner Truppen abziehen.









						Russia Ruling Party Urges the Kremlin to Arm Ukraine Separatists - The Moscow Times
					

Senator Andrei Turchak said his party was “extremely concerned about the pumping up of Ukraine with Western lethal weapons.”




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. Januar 2022)

Ist ja super da 









						Inside military camp where children learn to survive in warzone
					

Extremists from the Azov unit, a far-right militia which is defending Mariupol, eastern Ukraine, are running a week-long summer military camp, to teach children how to survive in conflict.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es eher so, das Nato Länder ihre Truppen nur in Ländern stationieren dürfen, die bis zu diesem Datum Mitglieder der Nato waren. In anderen nicht. Das bedeutet auch nicht den Rauswurf.



Doch. Das gesamte Konzept eines Verteidigungsbündnisse basiert doch darauf, dass man sich gegenseitig militärisch unterstützt. In der NATO sind sogar einzelne Aufgaben verteilt. Die osteuropäischen Mitglieder haben z.B. afaik alle keine eigenen AWACs und, mit Ausnahme von Polen auch insgesamt eine eher schwache Luftwaffe. Diese Funktionen stellen andere NATO-Länder ihnen zur Verfügung, dafür unterhalten sie in Relation zu ihrer Größe vergleichsweise starke Bodentruppen. Russland fordert jetzt die Abschaffung genau dieser koordinierten Verteidigung und verhindert militärische Unterstützung für Staaten jenseits der Oder. Was sollen diese Staaten dann noch in der NATO, wenn die NATO ihnen sowieso nicht hilft?



> Sollte es doch einmal nötig sein, weil es zu Problemen und Bedrohungen kommt, darf dies mit Zustimmung, aller Vertragsparteien erfolgen, um Bedrohungen abzuwenden.



Was nichts anderes bedeutet als dass sich Putin zum Oberbefehlshaber der NATO macht: Keine Aktivitäten innerhalb von NATO-Staaten ohne seine Zustimmung. Man darf nicht einmal Übungsmanöver unter Bedingungen durchführen, wie in Mitteleuropa nun einmal nicht herrschen, aber für die Verteidigung einiger NATO-Mitglieder nötig wären.



> Was ist daran so schlimm?



Wenn dir das nach obigen Schilderungen noch nicht klar ist, dann dreh den Spieß doch einfach mal um: Was wäre, wenn wir von Russland verlangen würde, ohne explizite Zustimmung der NATO keine Truppen mehr näher als 1000 km an der russischeb Westgrenze zu platzzieren?



> Keine Mittel und Kurzstreckenraketen im Bereich um andere Vertragspartner zu bedrohen.
> 
> Finde ich vernünftig?



Artikel 5 ist in der Tat ein vernünftiger Grundsatz. (Die Ausarbeitung wird allerdings anspruchsvoll: Bislang ist Russland das einzige Land in der Region, was massiv und systematisch gegen diese gute Idee verstößt und das als Reaktion auf eine empfundene Bedrohung. Empfindungen können aber keine Grundlage für internationale Verträge sein und konkrete Nachweise zu den militärischen Fähigkeiten anderer Staaten sind schwer zu führen.)



> "Artikel 7
> 
> Die Vertragsparteien, die Mitgliedstaaten der Nordatlantikpakt-Organisation sind, dürfen keine militärischen Aktivitäten auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der Ukraine sowie anderer Staaten in Osteuropa, im Südkaukasus und in Zentralasien durchführen.
> 
> ...



Noch einmal lesen, bitte.

Der zweite Absatz verbietet ÜBUNGEN oberhalb der Bridgadestärke. Daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen.
(Auch wenn ich die Formulierung merkwürdig finde: Ich wüsste nicht, dass es eine international verbindliche Definition von "Brigadestärke" gibt. Also wenn dann sollte man eine konkrete Größe festlegen, sonst nennt halt morgen jemand einen 100000-Mann-Verbund "Brigade")

Der erste Absatz dagegen verbietet ALLE militärischen Aktivitäten in Osteuropa. Das heißt es wird auch die Verteidigung von osteuropäischen NATO-Mitglieder verboten - und das wohlgemerkt sogar als Selbstverteidigung: Nicht nur darf Deutschland künftig keine militärische Unterstützung für Polen mehr bieten, womit die NATO ihren Sinn komplett verliert, auch Polen selbst darf als "member state" der NATO auf heimischen Boden keinen militärischen Aktivitäten mehr nachgehen.
Aber Russland. Für die gilt das Verbot nicht, russischen Truppen in Warschau sind für Artikel 7 vollkommen okay - polnisch nicht.

Was Putin an dieser Stelle fordert, geht sogar über die Situation im Warschauer Pakt hinaus, nämlich die komplette Demilitarisierung Osteuropas mit Ausnahme der russichen Armee, die frei walten darf.



> Den Kaukasus kann man aussparen, weil auf der anderen Seite keine Nato ist und es um Einheiten ab Brigadestärke geht. Es bedeutet ja keinen völligen Verzicht auf Militär.



Wie gesagt: Die Stärkenangabe bezieht sich nur auf Übungsmanöver und auch nicht konkret auf Osteuropa (sondern auf eine Zone noch zu definierender Breite). Das hätte man eigentlich auch als komplett eigenen Artikel führen können. Der erste Absatz betrifft aber militärische Aktivitäten allgemein und betrifft damit auch den Kaukasus. Da ist die NATO zwar nicht aktiv, aber Artikel 7 untersagt nicht nur "NATO Aktivitäten", sondern er untersagt "Aktivitäten von NATO Mitgliedern". Deutschland dürfte zum Beispiel auch nicht bilateral, ohne NATO-Bezug, Militärausbilder nach Georgien schicken. Das wäre z.B. auch ein Problem, wenn kaukasische Länder Waffen bei einem NATO-Mitglied kaufen wollten, die eine Ausbildung erfordern. Je nach Auslegung müsste man dafür die eigenen Eiheiten kostspielig in das Verkäuferland verlegen, während russische Verkäufer vor Ort im Heimatland ausbilden dürften.

Richtig brisant wird dieser Artikel aber, wenn die UN ins Spiel kommt: Selbst wenn die internationale Gemeinschaft z.B. eine Friedenmission in der Region freigibt, dürften NATO-Staaten nicht daran teilnehmen.


tl;dr: Dieser Vertragsentwurf ist eine extrem einseitige Einschränkung der NATO und zielt darauf ab, die Verteidigung von über einem Drittel der NATO-Mitglieder unwirksam zu machen, darauf der NATO jede Möglichkeit zu nehmen, selbst in berechtigten Fällen gegen etwaige Untaten Russlands vorzugehen und darauf, diversen Drittstarten Rüstungsimporte aus NATO-Ländern zu erschweren. Umgekehrt enthält der Vertragsentwurf praktisch gar keine Einschränkungen für die russische Armee. Es ist ein reiner Katalog von Maximalforderungen nahezu komplett ohne Gegenleistung.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Betrifft das auch Kaliningrad bzw. eher Baltijsk?



Ja, das ist der einzige Lichtblick des Vertrages. Im Prinzip zieht wird damit ein Teil des INF-Vertrages wieder in Kraft gesetzt (und sogar auf nicht-nuklear bestückbare Raketen erweitert), denn Russland de facto seit ~2010 nicht mehr befolgt hat und der dann 2019 beidseitig unter gegenseitigen Vorwürfen offiziell gekündigt wurde.



> Die Krim, die Ostukraine und Südossetien gibt es dann wieder zurück an die jeweiligen Staaten?



Nein, das ist ja das perfide an dem ganzen Vertrag: Mit Ausnahme der Mittelstreckenraketen und großer Militärmanöver betrifft er Russland überhaupt nicht. Russische Stationierungen, auch solche die heute noch nicht einmal bestehen, sind in beliebigem Umfange erlaubt. Putin muss nur die Manöver-Feldlager, die derzeit an der Grenze zur Ukraine stehen, zu dauerhaften Stützpunkten erklären (damit sie keine Übung mehr darstellen) und schon darf auch diese potentielle Invasionsstreitkraft dauerhaft an Ort und Stelle verbleiben.

Aber wenn ein Bundeswehrangehöriger in Polen was mit einem polnischen Leopard 2 macht, dann könnte das schon als zum Vertragsbruch hochstilisiert werden.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist ein künstliches Gebilde, vergleichbar mit Jugoslawien und warum sollten die Völker nicht selber entscheiden dürfen, wohin und mit wem sie wollen?



Die ukrainische Nationalbewegung gab es schon, als sich Russland noch als nachfolger des Cesaren-Reichs definierte und die ukrainische Rada wurde das erste mal gewählt, als in Russland noch Bürgerkrieg herrschte.
Soviel dazu.

Heute hat Nationalismus dagegen einen deutlich anderen Stand und dass irgendwelche Leute, am besten noch ausländische Militärtruppen, entscheiden, was "ein Volk" will, dass also die Interessen (hundert-)tausender Individuen mit Füßen getreten werden (und die Individuen gleich mit), zählt zu Recht zu den Methoden, die man dem vergangenen Jahrtausend überlassen möchte.



> Der Admiral hatte übrigens nichts falsches gesagt und gegen nichts verstoßen,



Wenn wir von Schönbach, dann hat er religiöse Aspekte zum Leitfaden seines Handels erklärt und über Menschen- und Völkerrechte (respektive Verstöße dagegen) gestellt. So eine Einstellung ist für einen Flottenoberbefehlshaber absolut inakzeptabl und während man über die Bedeutung seiner Äußerungen geteilter Meinung war, hat er damit unzweifelhaft seine Untauglichkeit für seine bisherige Person bewiesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2022)

.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Nehmen wir aber mal die Krim. Da tauchen plötzlich grüne Männchen ohne Hoheitsabzeichen auf, übernehmen die Halbinsel, vertreiben direkt wie indirekt die Ukrainer und halten dann ein Referendum ab, womit man sich nach der militärischen Anektion die politische Erlaubnis dafür holt. Ich weiß nicht wie man das nennen soll.



"Eroberung"




Poulton schrieb:


> Ich werde die Vermutung nicht los, dass es kein Einzelfall ist und es in der Bundeswehr noch eine ganze mehr dieser 200-prozentigen Christenmenschen gibt, wie dieser Vizeadmiral a.D.



Klarer Fall von "Leute, denen X gefallen hat, gefällt auch Y": Nicht nur die Bundeswehr und rechtsextreme Kameradschaften sind Vereine mit strenger Hierarchie und zentral vorgegebener Denkweise, das gilt auch für die (insbesondere) katholische Kirche. Anarchistisch-individuelle Philosophen, die jede Entscheidung vom kategorischen Imperativ ausgehend persönlich ausknobeln wollen, wirst du da dagegen in keinem der drei finden. Sowas verträgt sich nicht mit Befehlsstrukturen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat im Gegensatz dazu eine Bitte der Krim nach einem Referendum befolgt.




Russland hat die Krim militärisch erobert, Ukrainer festgenommen oder vertrieben und dann eine Scheinabstimmung mit russischen Soldaten in den Wahllokalen (neben einsehbaren Wahlurnen) abgehalten, bei dem man sich nur für die Angliederung an Russland entscheiden konnte, da die einzige Alternativoption, eine eigenständige Krim, nicht überlebensfähig gewesen wäre, aber ein Verbleib in der Ukraine überhaupt nicht zur Wahl stand.
(siehe auch Diskussion in diesem Thread hier.)



> Das dabei natürlich Möglichkeiten genutzt wurden, auf jeden Fall,



Menschen- und völkerrechtswidrige "Optionen"...



> aber was ist mit Frau Nuland, die triumphierend von 5Mrd Doller erzählte, die man in den Regierungswechsel der Ukraine investiert hat und auf dem Maidan Brötchen verteilte ?



Brötchen auf politischen Veranstaltungen in einem fremden Land verteilen ist für Abteilungsleiter eines Ministeriums eine merkwürdige Aktivität, aber ich sehe nicht so ganz, was das mit dem Einmarsch der russischen Armee in ukrainisches Territorium zu tun hat.



> Stelle mir das beim Sturm auf das Capitol vor, mit Frau Sacharowa. Was hätte das für ein Geschrei gegeben ?



Falls du mit diesem sehr weit verbreiteten Namen diese Person hier meinst https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marija_Wladimirowna_Sacharowa :
Wenn die sich an einem Putschversuch in den USA beteiligt hätte, dann hätte das ganz sicher "Geschrei" gegeben, ja. Gab es zumindest bei allen anderen, die damals mit Gewalt versucht haben, ein demokratische gewähltes Parlament abzusetzen und ich wüsste nicht, warum man sie anders behandeln sollte.



> War übrigens lange vor Putin.



Das les besser nochmal nach...



> Darf ein Admiral nicht sagen wenn er etwas falsch hält?



Seinem Vorgesetzten? Ja. Dem Bundeswehrbeauftragten des Parlaments? Aber na klar. X-beliebigen Leuten am anderen Ende der Welt, vor denen er IM NAMEN DER BUNDESWEHR spricht? NEIN. Selbst wenn er da etwas vollkommen unpolitisches, meinetwegen seine Vorliebe für Modern Talking und dass die zu Unrecht als Foltermethode klassifiziert werden, zum Besten gegeben hätte, wäre das zumindest eine Verfehlung seine Jobs an diesem Tag gewesen. Sowohl seitens des Auftraggebers als auch seitens des Publikums. Das war nämlich auch nicht versammelt, um die Privatmeinung von Herrn Schönbach zu internationaler Politik in Osteuropa zu hören und ganz sicher wurde seine Reise dahin nicht zu diesem Zweck organisiert und bezahlt.



> Nein, aber ist das relevant? Vielleicht hat der viel bessere Einsicht als wir?



Eine offene Ausgangshaltung ist sicherlich löblich, aber bestehende Mitglieder dieser Community ... befinden sich bezüglich dieser Frage nicht mehr in Ausgangshaltung, sondern haben auf der Basis von Erfahrungen ein qualifizierte Antwort auf deine Fragen entwickelt.
Und die Fängt mit Ne an und hört mit in und sehr vielen Ausrufezeichen auf.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Grausamkeit gab es auf beiden Seiten.



Verharmlost du hier gerade Völkermord??



> Nein. Die Russen durften 20000 Soldaten auf der Krim haben.



Die "Grünen Männchen" traten weder mit den Hoheitszeichen noch (ausschließlich) mit dem Equipment und schon gar nicht im Rahmen der erlaubten Aktivitäten von auf dem Stützpunkt Sewastopol stationierten Soldaten auf. Sondern als Besatzungsmacht und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch teilweise von außen ins Land kommend.



> Gab es Kämpfe? Ich glaube nicht. Man hat sich vor Kasernen gestellt und verhindert das die Ukrainische Armee gegen die Demonstranten vorgeht.



Man hat sämtliche Aktivitäten ukrainischer Institutionen mit Waffengewalt verhindert. Nicht nur des Heeres, auch die ukrainische Marine und die ukrainische Polizei wurden festgesetzt, der Sicherheitsdienst des Parlements, etc.. Die russische Armee hat die komplette Kontrolle auch über das zivile und politische Leben übernommen.
Und ja, Kämpfe gab es vereinzelt, ich glaube auch eine Handvoll Tote auf ukrainischer Seite (das wäre dann Mord, wenn du statt einer militärischen Eroberung von einem zivilen Umfeld sprechen möchtest), auch wenn die meisten ukrainischen Institutionen in Anbetracht der Übermacht kampflos kapituliert haben.



> Ist doch das gleiche was die Nato in Jugoslawien gemacht hat ? Nur das es da wesentlich mehr Opfer gab.



Die NATO hat in einen laufenden Krieg eingegriffen. Da gibt es naturgemäß Opfer und da braucht es für Eingriffe naturgemäß eine Armee. Auf der Krim dagegen gab es keine militärischen Akivitäten - bis die Russen kamen. Der bessere Vergleich wäre wohl tatsächlich, was die Serben im Kosovo gemacht haben. Nur dass auf der Krim wieder Ruhe und die politischen Gegner geflohen waren, bevor jemand Vernichtungslager für eine gute Idee hielt.



> Darum geht es nicht, aber ein Schiff mit der Möglichkeit rund 100 Marschflugkörper abzufeuern, ist sicher nicht in der eigenen Nähe willkommen ?



"In der Nähe" ist gemäß internationalem Recht alles innerhalb der 12 Meilenzone des eigenen Staatsterritoriums, bestenfalls innerhalb der eigenen Wirtschaftszone. Das steht hier also überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. Die korrekte Formulierung lautet "Ist ein Schiff mit 100 Marschflugkörpern vor einer Küste, die drei Staaten von der eigenen entfernt ist, willkommen?"

Die Antwort darauf lautet: "Muss man den Staat fragen, dessen Küste es ist". In dem Fall war das Rumänien und die Cook war auf offiziellem Besuch, also wohl allem Anschein nach willkommen. Wenn Putin damit ein Problem hat, soll er sich an den rumänischen Präsidenten wenden.





RyzA schrieb:


> Putin ist derweilen unzufrieden nach dem Gespräch mit Macron:



Der Arme. Ob ein Teddy helfen würde?



> > Der ukrainische Präsident sieht das Ganze nach wie vor gelassener:
> >
> > Naja, in der Ostukraine herrscht die ganze Zeit Krieg.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Arme. Ob ein Teddy helfen würde?


Oder ne Pulle Wodka.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Januar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch. Das gesamte Konzept eines Verteidigungsbündnisse basiert doch darauf, dass man sich gegenseitig militärisch unterstützt. In der NATO sind sogar einzelne Aufgaben verteilt. Die osteuropäischen Mitglieder haben z.B. afaik alle keine eigenen AWACs und, mit Ausnahme von Polen auch insgesamt eine eher schwache Luftwaffe. Diese Funktionen stellen andere NATO-Länder ihnen zur Verfügung, dafür unterhalten sie in Relation zu ihrer Größe vergleichsweise starke Bodentruppen. Russland fordert jetzt die Abschaffung genau dieser koordinierten Verteidigung und verhindert militärische Unterstützung für Staaten jenseits der Oder. Was sollen diese Staaten dann noch in der NATO, wenn die NATO ihnen sowieso nicht hilft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das so siehst, sei es dir belassen, ich interpretiere es anders und denke das es vernünftig ist.
Die Nato hat ihre Zeit überlebt und vertritt auf keinen Fall europäische Interessen, auch sind einige Länder nur aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen dabei und nicht unbedingt begeisterte Mitläufer.
Im Moment sieht man den USA alle Felle davon schwimmen und es wirkt wie ein letzter Versuch den Laden noch einmal unter Kontrolle zu bringen.
Es ist schon fast komisch wie der Komiker aus Kiew und der schlafende Jo aus Washington, darüber streiten, ob die Situation brenzlich ist.
Scheinbar haben die Jungs vom rechten Sektor keine Lust sich nach Walhalla schicken zu lassen und die normalen Soldaten, haben in der Regel etwas anderes vor, als auf ihre Landsleute zu schießen. 

Der Rest?
Warten auf Godot und inzwischen, wird die Ostukraine anerkannt und erhält Waffen. Paar Panzirs gegen die türkischen Drohnen und weitere " Spielzeuge".
Interessant ist das die Russen vorsorgen und Gasprom 2 Flüssiggastanker nach Kaliningrad schickte.
Jetzt treffen Xi und Putin aufeinander und mal sehen was da kommt. Manche tuscheln  schon von einem Militärbündnis. 

Tolle Zeiten!

Inzwischen fallen in den USA die Brücken ein, aber man muß Krieg spielen. 
Die machen den gleichen Fehler wie die SU.

Und die Russen haben immer noch nicht angegriffen....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.
Von Anfang an wollte die Krim unabhängig, oder Teil Russlands sein. Jetzt sind sie es und scheinbar zufriedener. 
Wer will denn im Moment in der Ukraine leben?
Die hauen doch alle ab wenn sie können. Scheint also nicht so toll mit der EU unx Nato zu laufen.
Sollten einfach Minsk umsetzten und ihr Land aufbauen, mit Hilfe der EU, damit es ihnen so gut geht wie Bulgarien und Rumänien.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Januar 2022)

Ukraine-Krise: Kroatiens Präsident droht mit Rückzug aus der NATO
					

Sollte es in der Ukraine zu einem Krieg kommen, werde sich Kroatien aus der NATO zurückziehen, droht Kroatiens Präsident. Doch die Regierung widerspricht.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Tekkla (29. Januar 2022)

Ein Mann ohne Befugnisse droht... naja. 

Was die nun so glücklicken Einwohner der Krim angeht, da redest du schon nur von den Russen dort, oder? Weil die Tartaren haben sich bei der Referendums-Farce ja nicht sehr engagiert gezeigt. Gleiches wird vermutlich wohl für alle anderen Nicht-Russen gelten.


----------



## Tschetan (29. Januar 2022)

US-Regierung: Genug russische Kräfte für möglichen Ukraine-Angriff
					

Russland hat nach Einschätzung der USA genügend Truppen an der Grenze zur Ukraine für eine Offensive. Das Pentagon geht aber weiterhin nicht davon aus, dass ein Angriff beschlossen ist. Derweil rüstet die NATO im Baltikum auf.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Mit mehr als 100k Soldaten sollen  die Russen das schaffen?
Superhelden?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCJcsoKfxmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit mehr als 100k Soldaten solle  die Russen das schaffen?
> Superhelden?


Wieso hat der Kreml Angst vor ein paar tausend NATO Soldaten? Superhelden?


----------



## Tschetan (29. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein Mann ohne Befugnisse droht... naja.
> 
> Was die nun so glücklicken Einwohner der Krim angeht, da redest du schon nur von den Russen dort, oder? Weil die Tartaren haben sich bei der Referendums-Farce ja nicht sehr engagiert gezeigt. Gleiches wird vermutlich wohl für alle anderen Nicht-Russen gelten.











						Debatte Zukunft der Krim: Die Abspaltung wäre ein Fehler
					

Sollte der Westen die Krim den Russen überlassen? Auf keinen Fall. Die Halbinsel gehört historisch nicht zu Russland, sondern wurde annektiert.




					taz.de
				












						Repressionen auf der Krim: 110 Jahre Haft
					

Ein russisches Gericht verurteilt sieben Krimtataren zu langen Gefängnisstrafen. Sie sollen einer verbotenen islamischen Gruppe angehört haben.




					taz.de
				




„Hizb ut-Tahrir ist eine friedliche islamische Partei. Ich halte ihre Einstufung als ‚terroristisch‘ in Russland und als ‚extremistisch‘ in Deutschland für problematisch aufgrund der Meinungsfreiheit.“









						Konflikt um die Krim: Die Furcht vor den Islamisten
					

Religiöse Rivalität und tatarische Solidarität: Auf der Krim kämpfen Islamisten schon seit langem um Einfluss – jetzt nimmt die Sorge zu, der gegenwärtige Konflikt könnte sie radikalisieren.




					www.faz.net
				




In der Ukraine ist diese Organisation, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland und Russland nicht verboten.



Schon klar, der Teind meines Feindes, ist mein Freund.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Kreml Angst vor ein paar tausend NATO Soldaten? Superhelden?


Warum Angst?  Man sollte einfach alles ordentlich klären.


Zieht jetzt Vernunft ein?









						Ukraine-Krise: "Für eine große Invasion reicht es nicht"
					

Sicherheitsexperte Wolfgang Richter hält eine großangelegte russische Offensive in der Ukraine für unrealistisch.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, sei es dir belassen, ich interpretiere es anders und denke das es vernünftig ist.



Aber begründen kannst du deine "Interpretation" nicht, oder wie?



> Die Nato hat ihre Zeit überlebt und vertritt ...
> auch sind einige Länder nur
> ...
> alle Felle davon schwimmen
> ...



Stattdessen haust du eine ganze Salve weiterer, provokanter Meinung raus, jede einzelne komplett ohne Begründung und offtopic.
Sorry, aber ich bin zum diskutieren hier, nicht um mich provozieren zu lassen.



> Wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.



Wenn du weiter nur Propagandasprüche ablässt: Nein.



> Von Anfang an wollte die Krim unabhängig, oder Teil Russlands sein.



Behauptung, die in dieser Form mit 100%iger Sicherheit falsch ist. Denn die Halbinsel Krim hat wohl keine Meinung und die Bevölkerung auf besagter Halbinsel ist teilweise geflohen, so toll fanden sie die Ereignisse.



> Jetzt sind sie es und scheinbar zufriedener.



Hinter "scheinbar" kann man vieles behaupten.



> Wer will denn im Moment in der Ukraine leben?



Solange Putin zündelt vermutlich keiner. Ich versuche gerade Zahlen von vor dem Einmarsch zu finden, aber da taucht die Ukraine in den deutschen Asylstatistiken nicht einmal getrennt auf.
Russland dagegen ist auf Platz 1.
www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anlagen/DE/Statistik/BundesamtinZahlen/bundesamt-in-zahlen-2015.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=16 (Seite 19)

In der globalen Liste vom UNCHR taucht die Ukraine ebenfalls nicht als Herkunftsland auf, es wollten 2012/2013 also (deutlich) unter 5000 da weg, sehr wohl aber als Zielland, in das 2800 rein wollten. Zum Vergleich: Aus Russland sind 62000 geflohen, 3200 wollten rein. https://www.unhcr.org/5329b15a9.html (S.24/25)



> Die hauen doch alle ab wenn sie können.



Auch dazu kann ich keinerlei Quellen finden. (Auch wenn es sicherlich gute Gründe gibt, aus einem von Imperialisten bedrohten und teilweise schon besetzten Land zu fliehen.)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst, sei es dir belassen, ich interpretiere es anders und denke das es vernünftig ist.



Aber begründen kannst du deine "Interpretation" nicht, oder wie?



> Die Nato hat ihre Zeit überlebt und vertritt ...
> auch sind einige Länder nur
> ...
> alle Felle davon schwimmen
> ...



Stattdessen haust du eine ganze Salve weiterer, provokanter Meinung raus, jede einzelne komplett ohne Begründung und offtopic.
Sorry, aber ich bin zum diskutieren hier, nicht um mich provozieren zu lassen.



> Wir kommen auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.



Wenn du weiter nur Propagandasprüche ablässt: Nein.



> Von Anfang an wollte die Krim unabhängig, oder Teil Russlands sein.



Behauptung, die in dieser Form mit 100%iger Sicherheit falsch ist. Denn die Halbinsel Krim hat wohl keine Meinung und die Bevölkerung auf besagter Halbinsel ist teilweise geflohen, so toll fanden sie die Ereignisse.



> Jetzt sind sie es und scheinbar zufriedener.



Hinter "scheinbar" kann man vieles behaupten.



> Wer will denn im Moment in der Ukraine leben?



Solange Putin zündelt vermutlich keiner. Ich versuche gerade Zahlen von vor dem Einmarsch zu finden, aber da taucht die Ukraine in den deutschen Asylstatistiken nicht einmal getrennt auf.
Russland dagegen ist auf Platz 1.
www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anlagen/DE/Statistik/BundesamtinZahlen/bundesamt-in-zahlen-2015.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=16 (Seite 19)

In der globalen Liste vom UNCHR taucht die Ukraine ebenfalls nicht als Herkunftsland auf, es wollten 2012/2013 also (deutlich) unter 5000 da weg, sehr wohl aber als Zielland, in das 2800 rein wollten. Zum Vergleich: Aus Russland sind 62000 geflohen, 3200 wollten rein. https://www.unhcr.org/5329b15a9.html (S.24/25)



> Die hauen doch alle ab wenn sie können.



Auch dazu kann ich keinerlei Quellen finden. (Auch wenn es sicherlich gute Gründe gibt, aus einem von Imperialisten bedrohten und teilweise schon besetzten Land zu fliehen.)


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Superhelden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der macht die Nato im Alleingang fertig!


----------



## Poulton (30. Januar 2022)

Heute 22:00 Uhr im MDR oder in der ARD Mediathek: Das Erbe einer Weltmacht - Geopolitik auf den Trümmern der Sowjetunion


----------



## Tschetan (30. Januar 2022)

Hier ein Beitrag über die Begeisterung der Jugend in der Ukraine zu leben.









						Gehen oder bleiben?
					

Warum junge Menschen aus der Ukraine auswandern wollen und was der Staat dagegen tun kann. Die demographischen Prognosen und die Hoffnung.




					ukraineverstehen.de
				




Über andere Teile und wie viele zB in Russland arbeiten , oder dorthin geflohen sind, gibt es auch Zahlen.
Hier ein Beispiel.





__





						Seite leider nicht gefunden
					





					www.caritas-international.de
				




"Seit 2014 beobachten wir in der Ukraine eine massive Arbeitsmigration, vor allem nach Russland, Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn. Sie hat dazu geführt, dass die Bevölkerungszahl in der Ukraine von Jahr zu Jahr sinkt (2019 waren es 42 Mio. Einwohner, im Vergleich zu 52 Mio. bei der Erlangung der Unabhängigkeit 1991)."








						Arbeitsmarkt in der Ukraine 2020: Neue Entwicklungen und...
					

Arbeitsmarkt Ukraine Die IT-Branche hat die Chance, das Fundament der neuen ukrainischen Wirtschaft zu werden.




					www.roedl.de
				




Erstaunlich das Russland auf Platz 1 zu liegen scheint?

Warum der NATO die Felle wegschwimmen? Weil sie sich überlebt hat und nicht mehr die nötigen Fähigkeiten aufbringen kann. Es dient eher dem Machterhalt der USA, als den wirklichen Interessen der Mitglieder.
Dazu sind die meisten Miglueder wirtschaftlich schwach.
Erinnert an den ehemaligen Warschauer Pakt.
" Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben." GORBATSCHOW.

Ob nun die Bevölkerung, oder die Krim, ist egal. Auf jeden Fall ist der Lebensstandard wesentlich höher als in der Ukraine und die Bevölkerung fühlt sich überwiegend zu Hause angekommen.
Sicher nicht alle, aber das ging scheinbar der Bevölkerung vorher überwiegend genauso.









						Dokumentation: Meinungsumfrage auf der Krim
					

Vor über zwei Jahren wurde auf der Krim das umstrittene Referendum abgehalten, bei dem rund 96% der Stimmberechtigten für die Angliederung an die russische Föderation gestimmt haben sollen. Eine unabhängige Meinungsumfrage möchte nun herausfinden, wi




					m.bpb.de
				




Jetzt warten wir auf den Angriff, immer noch....









						Zwei Szenarien - Truppenbewegungen und Angriffe – was plant Wladimir Putin in der Ukraine?
					

Im Westen wächst die Nervosität angesichts wachsender Spannungen zwischen Russland und der Ukraine. So flammt seit Tagen die Gewalt wieder auf, und Moskau verstärkt an der Grenze zu Ukraine seine Truppen. Was geht da vor sich?




					www.20min.ch
				




Seit letztes Jahr im April.


Die Hoffnung ...








						Im Video: Wenn die russische Invasion kommt, greifen sie zu den...
					

In der ganzen Ukraine rüsten Zivilisten auf. Sie wappnen sich für einen möglichen Krieg gegen Russland, einige von ihnen organisieren sich in...




					www.t-online.de
				




Aber wer ist das?









						UNA-UNSO – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Haben sie in den Medien nichts anderes als Rechtsextreme?

Ist aber scheinbar völlig ok.


----------



## Andrej (30. Januar 2022)

Während ihr hier streitet, verdienen ukrainische Politiker gutes Geld mit dem Handel mit Russland und den Separatisten - trotzt ihrer Posten in der Regierung! Aber wie man so schön sagt, "Geld stinkt nicht!".

Es wird kommen, was kommen wird! Militärische Teilhabe zwischen Russland und dem Iran, bei dem Russland dem Iran 20 Atombomben gibt für den Fall eines Krieges!🤣 Deutschland könnte der Ukraine z.B. alle Flugzeuge, Panzer und G36 Gewehre verkaufe die nicht funktionieren! Die Briten haben es ja auch geschafft ihnen ihren Schrott zu verkaufen!


----------



## Tschetan (30. Januar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Während ihr hier streitet, verdienen ukrainische Politiker gutes Geld mit dem Handel mit Russland und den Separatisten - trotzt ihrer Posten in der Regierung! Aber wie man so schön sagt, "Geld stinkt nicht!".
> 
> Es wird kommen, was kommen wird! Militärische Teilhabe zwischen Russland und dem Iran, bei dem Russland dem Iran 20 Atombomben gibt für den Fall eines Krieges!🤣 Deutschland könnte der Ukraine z.B. alle Flugzeuge, Panzer und G36 Gewehre verkaufe die nicht funktionieren! Die Briten haben es ja auch geschafft ihnen ihren Schrott zu verkaufen!


Poroschenko verkauft seine Süßigkeiten,  Selensky seine Serie, um nur mal die Präsidenten zu nennen und der erste Jazenjuk , war mehr eine Handpuppe und Korrupt.

Ich denke der Iran erhält jetzt die ägyptischen Su-35 und neue S-350. In Syrien patroullieren gemeinsam russische und syrische Flugzeuge . Die USA wurden aufgefordert endlich das Land zu verlassen.
Man beginnt die Kosten für die USA Nato nach oben zu treiben und muß nur warten. 
Was kosten Truppenstationierungen in Ländern die arm sind? Von 12 Flugzeugträgern sind gerade 2 unterwegs und die Waffen , naja, nicht die besten.
Inzwischen steigen die Goldreserven Russlands auf fast 640Mrd.

Vielleicht zieht doch noch Vernunft ein?
Hoffentlich dreht nicht noch ein Verrückter durch.  Mit einem Grad nach Donezk ballern...


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Inzwischen steigen die Goldreserven Russlands auf fast 640Mrd.


Russlands Goldreserven sind gegenüber einmal den USA und dann gegenüber der gesammten Nato gesehen, *lächerlich!*








						Länder mit den größten Goldreserven weltweit 2021 | Statista
					

Diese Statistik zeigt die Länder mit den größten Goldreserven* weltweit (Stand: September 2021).




					de.statista.com
				






> Die USA wurden aufgefordert endlich das Land zu verlassen.
> Man beginnt die Kosten für die USA Nato nach oben zu treiben und muß nur warten.
> Was kosten Truppenstationierungen in Ländern die arm sind? Von 12 Flugzeugträgern sind gerade 2 unterwegs und die Waffen , naja, nicht die besten.



Russland träunt davon, die Waffentechnik des Westens zu besitzen!



> Von 12 Flugzeugträgern sind gerade 2 unterwegs und die Waffen , naja, nicht die besten.



es sind 11 und davon befinden sich auf alle Fälle nur nach Google Recherche mid. 3 in See, einer im Mittelmeer und 2 trainieren gerade im Südchinesischen Meer mit japanischen und anderen internationalen Schiffen.
Du erzählst absolut nur und auschließlich Lügenpropaganda, wenn der Tag lang ist!
Warum stellst du hier nicht ein fach RT live ein, das kommt absolut aufs gleiche heraus


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Russlands Goldreserven sind gegenüber einmal den USA und dann gegenüber der gesammten Nato gesehen, *lächerlich!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich von den " Größten  " geschrieben? Nur das sie steigen und  das in ein Verhältnis zu den Schulden setzten.
Sie können damit etwas durchhalten.

Ob nun 2 , oder 3 Flugzeugträger? Militärisch auch nur gegen Bananenrepubliken sinnvoll. Auf keinen Fall gegen Russland. 

Welche Waffen "erträumen" die Russen denn?
Solche?








						Krasukha-4 1RL257 broadband multifunctional jamming station electronic warfare system data | Russia Russian military field equipment | Russia Russian army military equipment vehicles UK
					

Krasukha-4 1RL257 broadband multifunctional jamming station electronic warfare system Russia technical data sheet pictures video




					www.armyrecognition.com
				




Oder die? Ist besonders gegen Flugzeugträger gedacht.








						Zirkon-Rakete – Putins Flugzeugträger-Killer erstmals bei einer Übung eingesetzt
					

Die Zirkon erreicht 11.000 km/h. Sie ist so schnell, dass sie nicht abgefangen werden kann. Nun wurde die Waffe erstmals von einer Fregatte aus gestartet.




					www.stern.de
				




Das ist auch mies. 








						Neue Basis und vier Träger-U-Boote – Putin macht Ernst mit dem Doomsday-Torpedo Poseidon
					

Russland hat den Riesentorpedo Poseidon entwickelt. Seine Rolle ist der Weltuntergang, für den Fall, dass Russlands Interkontinentalraketen ausgeschaltet werden.




					www.stern.de
				




Alles garantiert ohne RT Deutsch!
Auf jeden Fall ist eine Eskalation der Wahnsinn und es sollte wieder Vernunft einziehen.
Das mit der Lügenpropatanda laß mal stecken. Für Beweise brauch ich kein RTm aber schlecht ist es nicht auch mal ne andere Sicht zu kennen, ohne Schaum vor dem Mund zu haben.


----------



## seahawk (31. Januar 2022)

Mehr Offensivwaffen für die Ukraine. Schlimm wie der Westen hier einen Angriff auf Russland vorbereitet.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1487760981237317632

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Waffenhilfe des Westen im Einsatz gegen Zivilisten im Donbass





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbFCFPmTF8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mehr Offensivwaffen für die Ukraine. Schlimm wie der Westen hier einen Angriff auf Russland vorbereitet.



Mit 100 Stk? Wow! Damit wird das ein Durchstoß der Ukraine bis nach Wladivostok. Binsch mir gaaaanz sicher!


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

> Wir haben keine Pläne, NATO-Kampftruppen in der Ukraine einzusetzen", sagte NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg der BBC.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Das klingt für mich plausibel, ziemlich eindeutig und irgendwie so gar nicht nach "Wir überfallen bald Russland".









						Stoltenberg schließt NATO-Einsatz in Ukraine aus
					

Die NATO unterstützt die Ukraine mit militärischer Ausrüstung und bildet Soldaten im Land aus. Doch die Solidarität des Bündnisses hat klar definierte Grenzen: Da die Ukraine nicht Mitglied der NATO ist, erteilt Generalsekretär Stoltenberg dem Einsatz von Kampftruppen im dem Land eine klare Absage.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit 100 Stk? Wow! Damit wird das ein Durchstoß der Ukraine bis nach Wladivostok. Binsch mir gaaaanz sicher!


Aber 100k Russen ?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich plausibel, ziemlich eindeutig und irgendwie so gar nicht nach "Wir überfallen bald Russland".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Georgien-Krieg als Zäsur​Der georgische Angriff gegen Zchinvali, die Hauptstadt des abtrünnigen Südossetiens, und russische Peacekeeper im August 2008 hat das Risikokalkül Moskaus grundlegend verändert. Er fand statt, während amerikanische Militärberater im Lande standen und georgische Angriffsverbände ausbildeten.









						Meinung: Der Westen trägt eine Mitverantwortung für die Ukraine-Krise
					

Der Westen hat auf die russische Annexion der Krim scharf reagiert, sagt Wolfgang Richter. Für die Erosion der Europäischen Sicherheitsordnung, die schon Jahre vor der Ukrainekrise begann, trage er jedoch eine Mitverantwortung. Politischer Dialog und




					m.bpb.de
				




War damals ähnlich. Angreifen, Zivilisten töten und dann Opfer sein.
Der Artikel stammt übrigens von der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung und nicht von RT.
Was ist also das geplapper von Stoltenberg wert?
Der ist doch nur ein " Grußaugust".


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

100.000 Russen mit 100 Stk davon? Superhelden! Da Russen dies, also Superhelden, aber nicht sind, braucht hat man bestimmt 5.000 Äquivalente, einige hundert Panzer und Panzerfahrzeuge, ein paar hundert andere Fahrzeuge wie z.B. Fluggerät und Schiffe und gruppiert diese sogar noch aktiv nach. Dazu packt man noch die bewaffneten Seperatisten im Donbass, und schwupp hat man eine Truppe, die aus Angst vor einem Durchmarsch der Ukraine bis nach Moskau dann doch lieber als Friedenstruppen über Odessa einen Grenzbesuch Rumäniens abstatten. Natürlich alles total friedlich und von der Bevölkerung des überquerten Landstriches gewollt. Jeder liebt Russland. Alles andere wäre ja auch undenkbar.


----------



## JePe (31. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo haben sie das gemacht? Übrigens wurde bisher keine russische Armeeeinheit in der Ukraine durch OSCE usw gefunden.



Vielleicht Ja, weil Russland OSZE-Mitglied und kaum dumm genug ist, seine Urlauber dahin zu schicken, wo tags drauf kontrolliert wird?

Aber Ja, passt schon. Die wackeren Freiheitskaempfer vom Donbass kaempfen im mittlerweile achten Jahr (!) ohne Hilfe von außen. Waffen und Munition kommen vermutlich aus 3D-Druckern, die man guenstig bei Amazon erstanden hat und die Bedienungsanleitungen hat man aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. MH17 ist auch nicht abgeschossen worden, sondern in einen Traktorstrahl eines amerikanischen Raumschiffs mit Tarnvorrichtung geraten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein. Die Russen durften 20000 Soldaten auf der Krim haben. Gab es Kämpfe? Ich glaube nicht. Man hat sich vor Kasernen gestellt und verhindert das die Ukrainische Armee gegen die Demonstranten vorgeht.



Es gab Demonstranten auf dem Gelaende der russischen Kaserne? Wogegen haben die denn demonstriert und weshalb haette die ukrainische Armee sich dafuer interessieren sollen?

Wobei. Wenn Ukrainer in der Ukraine demonstrieren, eilt die russische Armee ja auch sofort herbei.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, aber ein Schiff mit der Möglichkeit rund 100 Marschflugkörper abzufeuern, ist sicher nicht in der eigenen Nähe willkommen ? Doe können übrigens auch atomar bewaffnet sein.



So wie die Mittelstreckenraketen in Kaliningrad? Da sollten wir unbedingt mal ein Referendum abhalten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Witz ? Die Ukrainer können sich ja auch auf ihr historisches Gebiet beschränken ?  Ironie.
> Nur wo liegt das ?



Du bist ja ein ganz Pfiffiger. Kann ich dann bitte auch das deutsche Staatsgebiet von keine-Ahnung-wann wiederhaben? Oder es notfalls holen kommen?

Ganz ploetzlich habe ich Appetit auf Koenigsberger Kloepse.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch bekloppte russische Nationallisten und ich muss dir sogar recht geben.
> Navalny.....



Don´t worry. Um den kuemmert sich Philanthrop Wladimir schon.

Entweder bist Du eine verirrte Seele oder ein Fanatiker - oder schaffe.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Artikel stammt übrigens von der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung und nicht von RT.


Das ist eine fast 6 Jahre alte Meinung. Und ist es nicht toll,  dass so eine Meinung auch bei der BPB auftaucht? Findet sich ähnliches auch auf russichen Seiten? Und wenn ja, wie lange sind diese Menschen, die sowas veröffentlichen, dann noch frei? Aber das nur am Rande. 

Der Punkt ist doch der: Du versuchst hier aggressives Verhalten durch die NATO und deren Partner aufzuzeigen. Aber kein einziges Mal ist etwas so gewesen, wie es die Russen am Ende "gefühlt" haben. Ich kann mir nicht einmal vorstellen, dass es ein Schulterklopfen seitens der USA bei den Georgiern gab. Vermutlich wollte man da einfach nur den Dicken raushängen lassen, den Russen eine geigen und sich als toller Hecht gegenüber den USA präsentieren. Ich vermute die Reaktion der US Berater in Georgien war: WTF! 

Obendrein: Die Ukraine wird kein NATO Mitglied. Nichtmal ansatzweise! Schlicht deshalb schon nicht, weil dafür alle Partner zustimmern müssten, und das nicht passieren wird. Und wenn sich die Ukraine als völkermordend gegenüber der russischen Minderheit gebiert, dann wird auch die Partnerschaft flöten sein, denn auch wenn die NATO ein Militärbündnis ist, so steht es gleichzeitig auch für gesellschaftliche, politische und auch wirtschaftliche Standards. Und zu denen zählen weder ausufernde Korruption, noch Kleptokratie, noch Oligarchie, keine pseudo Demokratien und erst recht kein Abschlachten von Minderheiten. In dem Moment, wo das passiert, ist's aus mit der Ukraine.

Unter Garantie ist es so, dass man seitens der USA am Ende des kalten Krieges dachte, man hätte gewonnen und sich entsprechend verhalten. Sicherlich hat man zuerst nicht verstanden, was das mit den Menschen dort macht. Aber ehrlich? Nach all den Jahrzehnten der erbitterten Konkurrenz ist es auch kein Wunder, dass man sich so verhielt. Die Sowjets hätten kaum anders gehandelt. Doch anstatt anzuerkennen, dass man nunmal nachweislich "verloren" hat, sich auf dieser Erkenntnis aufbauend eine bessere Zukunft schafft, wählt man sich die Leute zum Chef und wird sie nicht mehr los, die es schon zu Sowjetzeiten verkackt haben. Schau dir doch mal die gerade erst verlinkte Doku dazu an. 

Was wir hier erleben hat viel mit der Sowjetunion zu tun. Damit, dass man im Westen dachte, dass man diese besigt und überwunden hätte. Damit, dass die alten Kaderköpfe plus deren Machtapparat noch immer die Macht in und um Russland ausüben. Damit, dass die Leute in Russland die Wahl hätten, aber immer noch in der Zeit der CCCP hängen und sich lieber einen "Präsidten" wählen, der wie die damals der Chef der KPdSU wirkt. Ich kann es sogar verstehen, wenn man sieht wie erbärmlich die wirtschaftliche Elite das eigene Volk in den Jahren vor Putin verarscht hat. Dennoch ist es nicht das Problem des Westens, wenn sich ein Staat wie Russland nicht mit dem Verlust der UDSSR engagieren kann. Es kann nicht das Problem des Westens sein, dass man den Bückling vor Russland macht, um deren geschundene Volksseele zu streicheln. Das müssen die selbst tun. Die Welt ist shice. Die Welt ist ungerecht. Achtung bekommt man nicht geschenkt. Man kann sie sich erarbeiten oder auf einfachem Wege mit Gewalt erpressen. Seitens der NATO meint man aktuell, dass Russland den einfacheren Weg der Gewalt nimmt und verweigert sich diesem Gehabe. 

Du siehst Russland als das Opfer und klammerst komplett aus, dass es in diesem Spiel wohlgleich auch Täter ist - und das nicht  zu knapp.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht Ja, weil Russland OSZE-Mitglied und kaum dumm genug ist, seine Urlauber dahin zu schicken, wo tags drauf kontrolliert wird?
> 
> Aber Ja, passt schon. Die wackeren Freiheitskaempfer vom Donbass kaempfen im mittlerweile achten Jahr (!) ohne Hilfe von außen. Waffen und Munition kommen vermutlich aus 3D-Druckern, die man guenstig bei Amazon erstanden hat und die Bedienungsanleitungen hat man aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. MH17 ist auch nicht abgeschossen worden, sondern in einen Traktorstrahl eines amerikanischen Raumschiffs mit Tarnvorrichtung geraten.
> 
> ...



Klar wissen die Russen genau wo zB deutsche OSZE Mitarbeiter herumfahren, aber die Amis haben doch Satelliten?
Wo sind die Divisionen? Nachschub usw.
Bis jetzt wurde kein Truppenteil entdeckt.
Waffen, Ausrüstungen gibt es aus Sowjetzeiten genug und  dort rüsten sie sich 2014 schon aus und haufenweise wurden erbeuteten Fahrzeuge repariert.
Sicher gab es Unterstützung, aber macht die USA das nicht auch, den Schwachen helfen?

Naja, Mittelstreckenwaffen in Kaliningrad?
Wer hat gewarnt ein " Raketenabwehrsystem" gegen den Iran in Polen zu installieren,  mit dem Marschflugkörper verschossen werden können?
Wer hat gegen Vereinbarungen von 1997 verstoßen?
Ursache, Wirkung.

Der Rest, naja, nan muß ja nicht immer nur Bild konsumieren.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2022)

Fanatiker trifft es sehr gut!


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist eine fast 6 Jahre alte Meinung. Und ist es nicht toll,  dass so eine Meinung auch bei der BPB auftaucht? Findet sich ähnliches auch auf russichen Seiten? Und wenn ja, wie lange sind diese Menschen, die sowas veröffentlichen, dann noch frei? Aber das nur am Rande.
> 
> Der Punkt ist doch der: Du versuchst hier aggressives Verhalten durch die NATO und deren Partner aufzuzeigen. Aber kein einziges Mal ist etwas so gewesen, wie es die Russen am Ende "gefühlt" haben. Ich kann mir nicht einmal vorstellen, dass es ein Schulterklopfen seitens der USA bei den Georgiern gab. Vermutlich wollte man da einfach nur den Dicken raushängen lassen, den Russen eine geigen und sich als toller Hecht gegenüber den USA präsentieren. Ich vermute die Reaktion der US Berater in Georgien war: WTF!
> 
> ...


Eine Meinung ist es nicht.
Die EU untersuchte den Vorfall.

"Georgien hat vor 13 Monaten den Kaukasus-Krieg gegen Russland begonnen. Der heute vorgelegte Bericht einer internationalen Untersuchungskommission widerspricht damit der offiziellen Version Georgiens. Heidi Tagliavini, Leiterin der Kommission kritisiert aber auch das „unverhältnismäßige“ Vorgehen Russlands gegen Georgien."








						EU-Bericht: Georgien begann Kaukasuskrieg
					

Georgien hat vor 13 Monaten den Kaukasus-Krieg gegen Russland begonnen. Der heute vorgelegte Bericht einer internationalen Untersuchungskommission widerspricht damit der offiziellen Version Georgiens. Heidi Tagliavini, Leiterin der Kommission kritisiert aber auch das "unverhältnismäßige"...




					www.euractiv.de
				




Klar haben die Russen danach unverhältnismäßig reagiert.

"
und am Abend hatte Saakaschwili noch eine Feuerpause verkündet. Gegen Mitternacht aber schlug er los - »um die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung wiederherzustellen«, wie ein hoher General verkündete.
Binnen Stunden sollen georgische Einheiten mit Raketen und Kampfflugzeugen ganze Straßenzüge von Zchinwali in Schutt und Asche gelegt haben. Der »Präsident« von Südossetien, Eduard Kokoiti, ein ehemaliger Freistilringer, bezifferte die Zahl der Toten Freitagabend auf 1400 und beklagte ethnische Säuberungen. Saakaschwili aber kündigte die Generalmobilmachung von 100 000 Reservisten an."









						Angriff in den Bergen
					

Bestürzt schaut die Welt in den Kaukasus: Präsident Saakaschwili lässt seine Armee in die abtrünnige Republik Südossetien einmarschieren, und deren Schutzmacht Russland schlägt mit Panzern und Flugzeugen zurück. Droht ein heißer Krieg um eine Region, in der gerade 75 000 Einwohner leben?




					www.spiegel.de
				



Die gleiche Zeitung schreibt jetzt von Aggression?!

Warum führe ich das Beispiel an?
Georgien hatte den gleichen Ablauf wie die Ukraine.
Revolution, ordentlich unterstützt furch die USA,ein williger Padawan ( Sakaschwilli sitzt übrigens in Georgien in Haft) ,  Waffenlieferungen, Ausbildung und Nationalismus. 
Wer war hier Opfer?
Nicht einmal die Osseten, die Nachts im Schlaf mit Gradraketen beschossen wurden und starben?
Warum ist es für einige hier akzeptabel diese Konflikte mit Waffengewalt zu lösen? 
Man steigt aus einen Saatenverbund aus, aber verbietet es anderen.


Das geschrieben von der SU ist ja Sinnfrei. Immer diese Unterstellungen ohne Substanz.
Es läuft im Moment ein Konkurrenzkampf zwischen 2 Lagern. Da wird mit Gaken und Ösen gekämpft und im Prinzip ist keiner so richtig der gute. Die USA, bringen uns aber nicht mehr weiter. Sie bremsen die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung und gehen einem gesunden Wettbewerb aus dem Weg, bzw ist Krieg ihre größte Idee zur Veränderung.
Dazu laufen Entwicklungen, die iher Vormachtstellung und Reichtum schaden.
Die Frage ist nur wie sid abtreten und wo dann Europa steht.
Ist die jetzige Entwicklung in unserem Interesse?

Deutschland sollte endlich seine Interessen offensiv vertreten, sonst verlieren wir immer mehr an Boden.
Wie gesagt  seit einem Jahr sollen die Russen angreifen.

Einige deiner Frage  wären beantwortet, wenn  du meine Links liest.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Fanatiker trifft es sehr gut!


Klar, widerlege mich doch ?
Kriegstreiber muß man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Januar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> oder schaffe


Auf den Schreck erstmal 'ne Pizza.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das geschrieben von der SU ist ja Sinnfrei. Immer diese Unterstellungen ohne Substanz.



Russland, Putin, KGB
Belarus, Lukaschenko, Sekretär der KPdSU
Tadschikistan, Rahmon, Parteisekretär
Uzbekistan, Karimov (T), Vollmitglied im Politbüro KPdSU, sein Nachfolger Posten in der Organisation der KPdSU

Die Liste kann man munter fortführen... Beschäftige dich mal damit wer in den autoritären Ex-Sowjetrepubliken die Macht hatte und noch immer hat. Vllt dünkt dir dann, dass da mehr als nur Ost gegen West im argen ist. Wenn nicht, dann ist dir eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland, Putin, KGB
> Belarus, Lukaschenko, Sekretär der KPdSU
> Tadschikistan, Rahmon, Parteisekretär
> Uzbekistan, Karimov (T), Vollmitglied im Politbüro KPdSU, sein Nachfolger Posten in der Organisation der KPdSU
> ...



Was erwartest du? Dürfen die sich nicht zur Wahl stellen?
Putin und Lukaschenko haben ihre Staaten in sehr schweren Zeiten übernommen und aus der Krise geführt. 
Ob jetzt alles ideal gelaufen ist?  Bestimmt nicht, aber auch in Ostdeutschland ist vieles schief gelaufen und dort waren noch ganz andere Bedingungen.

Was aber bietet der Westen?

Seit 90 hat die USA ständig Kriege geführt, die alle gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen und die Lage auf der Welt massiv verschlechtert haben. Dabei starben Massen an Menschen, zur Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen.

"„Wir denken, der Preis war es wert“. Mit diesen Worten rechtfertigte Ex-US-Außenministerin Madeleine Albright 
einst den Tod hunderttausender irakischer Kinder. Doch einen Wert haben Sanktionen oft nicht einmal, wenn man all ihre Toten ignoriert."

Haben die Chemiewaffen übrigens immer noch nicht gefunden.

Was suchen sie noch im Irak und Syrien?

24 Jahre hatten Russen und Ukrainer kein Problem, erst durch das Abkommen mit der EU,  was wirtschaftlich für die Ukraine ein Desaster bedeutete und auch militärische Komponenten beinhaltete.
Weil der gewählte Präsident Janukowitsch den Vertrag nicht unterschreiben wollte, wegen wirtschaftlicher Folgen, gab es einen , was war es?
In den USA sind 600 Menschen inhaftiert wegen dem "Sturm" auf das Capitol. Hier ist es ok und Frau Nuland verteilt Brötchen....

Das man eine Bevölkerung nach Wunsch beeinflussen kann, sieht man doch am Brexit?
Seit 8 Jahren läuft die Gehirnwäsche und alle oppositionellen russischsprachigen Sender sind verboten, die Opposition ausgeschaltet und Rechte der Minderheiten beschnitten.
Es interessiert keinen im Westen.

Hier sitzt man immer noch in den Schützengräben des Kalten Krieges. Der Russe ist an allem Schuld wir sind die Guten.
Erzählst hier von ihrer fernen Vergangenheit und die Nazimischpoke in der Ukraine ist völlig egal?
Habe schon einige Male darauf hingewiesen, wer in den Ländern alles marschiert und wir liefern Ihnen Waffen.

Heute gab es wieder keinen Angriff.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit, dass die Leute in Russland die Wahl hätten, aber immer noch in der Zeit der CCCP hängen und sich lieber einen "Präsidten" wählen, der wie die damals der Chef der KPdSU wirkt.



In Anbetracht dessen, wie nicht nur die externe Informationslage in Russland aussieht, sondern auch wie die Aufstellungen zu wahlen und der Zugang von Kandidaten zu innerrusischen Medien aussieht, würde ich keine so verallgemeinernden Aussagen über die Leute im Land machen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was suchen sie noch im Irak und Syrien?


Was suchen die Russen in Syrien?

Das mit dem Irakkrieg war ein Fehler. Und Afghanistan hat auch nicht viel gebracht.
Aber man muß ja nicht so tun als wenn der Russe sich aus anderen Ländern komplett raushält.
In Kasachstan haben sie kürzlich Aufstände niedergeschlagen. Wieviele Zivilisten dabei umgekommen sind erfährt man nicht. In Belarus mischen sie auch mit. Früher Tschetschenien und Afghanistan.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was sucht der Russe in Syrien?


Es gibt nicht den Russen, den Deutschen, den Ami, den Chinesen usw. Völker sind niemals einzahlig. Ist nicht böse gemeint. So redet man einfach nicht. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Dürfen die sich nicht zur Wahl stellen?


Du hast gesagt, dass das mit der SU Unsinn sei. Ich sage dazu, nur weil man sich jetzt anders anzieht und nennt, so stinkt der Fisch dennoch weiter vom Kopf her. Du kannst es ignorieren, nur wird es dadurch nicht besser. Und je länger es dauert, umso penetranter wird der Geruch.

Wir erleben gerade das letzte Aufbäumen der alten Politkader der SU. Ihre natürliche Zeit läuft aber ab, und deswegen beginnen sie jetzt zu handeln. Wie sagte es Putin? "Wer die SU zurückhaben will, der ist dumm. Wer sie aber nicht vermisst, der hat kein Herz." Ich denke mittlerweile, dass von beidem etwas die Motivation für die Spannungen ist. Es sind die letzten Züge eines Systems, das eigentlich schon für tot geglaubt wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, wie nicht nur die externe Informationslage in Russland aussieht, sondern auch wie die Aufstellungen zu wahlen und der Zugang von Kandidaten zu innerrusischen Medien aussieht, würde ich keine so verallgemeinernden Aussagen über die Leute im Land machen.


Sie könnten einfach nicht zur Wahl gehen.


----------



## Tschetan (31. Januar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht den Russen, den Deutschen, den Ami, den Chinesen usw. Völker sind niemals einzahlig. Ist nicht böse gemeint. So redet man einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Du hast gesagt, dass das mit der SU Unsinn sei. Ich sage dazu, nur weil man sich jetzt anders anzieht und nennt, so stinkt der Fisch dennoch weiter vom Kopf her. Du kannst es ignorieren, nur wird es dadurch nicht besser. Und je länger es dauert, umso penetranter wird der Geruch.
> ...


Es ist schon Unsinn, weil beide Staaten und Gesellschaftsformen wenig gemein haben.
Ja, der Untergang war eine Tragödie, aber nicht unbedingt wegen der Gesellschaftsordnung, sondern wegen der Menschen.
Die SU war ein Vielvölkerstaat und die Bevölkerung im gesamten Gebiet verteilt.  Dazu eine sehr enge Verflechtung und Abhängigkeit voneinander. Es gab zB einen Energiering in der SU  der durch alle Länder ging. Die Balten benötigten einige Zeit, bis sie eigene Strukturen schafften, um sich davon lösen zu können.
Der ukrainische Flugzeugbau zB war auf Zulieferung vieler ehemaliger Republiken angewiesen und genauso darauf das andere seine Kohle abnehmen.
Vieles ist dadurch zerstört worden und hat gewaltige Armut erzeugt.

In den 80ern, erlaubte Gorbatschow arabischen Ländern Moscheen zu bauen und Gelehrte hinzuschicken.
Ich war 89 da und unsere Reiseführern in Usbekistan, berichtete von der Angst vieler Frauen vor dem Islam.
Die tollen Tschetschenen, waren da besonders empfänglich und sind auch in Syrien und Irak, bei den Kopfabschneidern gut vertreten gewesen. Der im Tiergarten gehörte auch dazu.

Alles zusammengenommen, hat Putin schon etwas recht und das 25Mio Russen, plötzlich im "Ausland " wohnten,
auch wenn sie dort geboren wurden, ist sicher auch nicht schön.
Besser wird es auch nicht wenn man sieht wie die Balten mit diesen Russen umgingen.

Putin hat eine sehr kluge Politik gemacht, die Russland die Möglichkeit gibt seine Interessen zu vertreten. 
Der Lebensstandard steigt, die Wirtschaft löst sich von der Energieexportabhängigkeit.

Was wollen wir ? Es wird uns mehr treffen wenn es kein Gas aus Russland gibt . Dünger knapp wird und unsere Produkte nicht gekauft werden.
Das Gas kaufen andere und sie bauen riesen Verflüssigungsanlagen, Schiffe und verbinden ihre nördlichen Gasfelder mit den südlichen Trassen Richtunv China. Es wird rasant gebaut, zB riesige Polymerproduktionsanlagen. Das ist zB einer unserer Märkte.
Russland benötigt uns nicht.

Uns und den USA läuft die Zeit davon.
Laß doch die Ukraine noch 2 Jahre so dümpeln? Dann knallt es dort und der Blick zu den slawischen Brüdern, verheißt mehr Lebensstandard, als der Blick nach Rumänien, Bulgarien und das Pendel könnte umschlagen? 

Dazu noch die Wirtschaftliche Situation im Westen . Hier wird schon von der Blase auf der Blase gesprochen. Inflation, aber höhere Zinsen würgen den Aufschwung ab, der auch nicht gerade super läuft.
Über 20 Billionen Dollar Schulden, keinen Überblick über die Geldmenge des Dollar und eine immer schnellere Gelddruckmaschine.
Währenddessen beginnen China und Russland, mit anderen Ländern den Dollar abzulösen.
Wie lange soll das noch laufen?

Sind übrigens alles Argumente warum es in der Ukraine knallen soll.
Einfach mal das Gefühlsmäßige, ideologische auslassen und die Realität sehen.
Die Ukraine hätte schon lange Minsk umsetzten und ihre Gebiete als Autonome Gebiete zurück haben können, wenn sie gewollt hätte .
Aber statt dessen hat sie alle Rentenzahlungen eingestellt, fertigt keine Personaldokumente an und verhindert die Lieferung von Nahrungsmitteln. Wer will da noch zurück?

Assad macht das übrigens.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht den Russen, den Deutschen, den Ami, den Chinesen usw. Völker sind niemals einzahlig. Ist nicht böse gemeint. So redet man einfach nicht.


Dann eben "die Russen" . Ich habe es mal oben bearbeitet. Wobei ich das persönlich  jetzt nicht so schlimm fand.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar wissen die Russen genau wo zB deutsche OSZE Mitarbeiter herumfahren, aber die Amis haben doch Satelliten?
> Wo sind die Divisionen? Nachschub usw.
> Bis jetzt wurde kein Truppenteil entdeckt.


Denkst du wirklich, dass die Militärs ihre geheimen Fotos auf Instagram posten?


----------



## JePe (1. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, der Untergang war eine Tragödie, aber nicht unbedingt wegen der Gesellschaftsordnung, sondern wegen der Menschen.



Wobei es "die Menschen" waren, die von der Sowjetunion die Nase voll hatten. Vielleicht nur ein Detail, aber man sollte es schon wenigstens erwaehnen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> In den 80ern, erlaubte Gorbatschow arabischen Ländern Moscheen zu bauen und Gelehrte hinzuschicken.
> Ich war 89 da und unsere Reiseführern in Usbekistan, berichtete von der Angst vieler Frauen vor dem Islam.



Na Frau Weidel, zwickts wieder im Schritt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)das 25Mio Russen, plötzlich im "Ausland " wohnten, auch wenn sie dort geboren wurden, ist sicher auch nicht schön.



Interessanter Gedanke fuer einen, der gerade noch Nationalismus in Russland fuer quasi nichtexistent erklaert hat.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Besser wird es auch nicht wenn man sieht wie die Balten mit diesen Russen umgingen.



Dann informier Dich mal, wie die Sowjets mit den Ukrainern umgingen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Lebensstandard steigt(...)



Das kannst Du gewiss belegen. Und bitte, nicht mit einem Artikel in der Prawda auf RTDeutsch.



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)die Wirtschaft löst sich von der Energieexportabhängigkeit.(...)Das Gas kaufen andere(...)



Ich bin verwirrt. Schwindet nun die Relevanz des Energiesektors fuer die russische Wirtschaft oder wendet der sich einfach nur anderen Maerkten zu?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Wirtschaftliche Situation im Westen .



Eigentlich mag ich das Argument nicht, aber - hast Du Deine Koffer schon gepack?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Währenddessen beginnen China und Russland, mit anderen Ländern den Dollar abzulösen.



Russland sucht Alternativen, sollten sie aus Swift ausgeschlossen werden. Und sollte Putin tatsaechlich ernsthaft vorhaben, sich in eine auf Sicht unumkehrbare Abhaengigkeit von China zu begeben, waere er duemmer als ich angenommen habe.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Assad(...)



Yeah. Der Gasmann von Damaskus, der Philanthrop aus dem Kreml und Lukaschenko, der Lokomotivfuehrer. Haetten wir doch bloss auch so einen feinen Kerl als ... Staatsoberhaupt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist schon Unsinn, weil beide Staaten und Gesellschaftsformen wenig gemein haben.


Es ist kein Unsinn, wenn man von denen regiert wird, die schon zu SU Zeiten vllt nicht am Ruder aber daneben saßen. Stelle dir mal vor was für ein Staat Deutschland geworden wäre, wenn man nach WWII nicht mehrere Ebenen von oben nach unten entnazifiziert hätte. Und genau so eine Situation haben wir heute mit den ex-Sowjetrepubliken inkl. Russlands.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wollen wir ? Es wird uns mehr treffen wenn es kein Gas aus Russland gibt . Dünger knapp wird und unsere Produkte nicht gekauft werden.
> Das Gas kaufen andere und sie bauen riesen Verflüssigungsanlagen, Schiffe und verbinden ihre nördlichen Gasfelder mit den südlichen Trassen Richtunv China. Es wird rasant gebaut, zB riesige Polymerproduktionsanlagen. Das ist zB einer unserer Märkte.
> Russland benötigt uns nicht.


Mit "uns" ist Russland unanbhängig. Mit China ist man nur lästiger Bittsteller. Die Chinesen machen ihr eigenes Ding und brauchen die Russen nicht. Deren Arm reicht mittlerweile so weit in die Welt hinaus, wie Russland es zu besten SU nicht hinbekam.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Putin hat eine sehr kluge Politik gemacht, die Russland die Möglichkeit gibt seine Interessen zu vertreten.
> Der Lebensstandard steigt, die Wirtschaft löst sich von der Energieexportabhängigkeit.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Was willst du immer mit Rumänien? Deren Prokopfeinkommen, Prokopfbip und Lebenerwartung liegt über dem von Russland. Weißt du es nicht besser und gibst nur Propaganda wieder, oder bist du ein Demagoge?









						Liste der Länder nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Kopf – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Liste von Ländern nach durchschnittlicher Lebenserwartung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu noch die Wirtschaftliche Situation im Westen . Hier wird schon von der Blase auf der Blase gesprochen. Inflation, aber höhere Zinsen würgen den Aufschwung ab, der auch nicht gerade super läuft.
> Über 20 Billionen Dollar Schulden, keinen Überblick über die Geldmenge des Dollar und eine immer schnellere Gelddruckmaschine.


Du hast keine Ahnung von Kapitalismus. Du hast keine Ahnung von den darin enthaltenen Zyklen. Den Aufs und Nieder. Glaubst du wirklich, dass man heutzutag noch den Wert einer Währung bzw. deren Geldmenge in Gold aufwiegen können muss?

Geld ist ein Glaube. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Solange man für Geld etwas bekommt, solange läuft das System weiter.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Währenddessen beginnen China und Russland, mit anderen Ländern den Dollar abzulösen.


Tun sie das? Ich bin auf den unglaublichen Erfolg gespannt!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie lange soll das noch laufen?


Laaaaaaaaaaaaange, so wir unsere Dreckkugel vorher nicht zu Tode schinden, weil dieses Wirtschaftssystem für die meisten Menschen persönliche Vorteile bringt. Das System ist so gut, dass selbst die kommunistischen Chinesen es sich zu eigen gemacht haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind übrigens alles Argumente warum es in der Ukraine knallen soll.
> Einfach mal das Gefühlsmäßige, ideologische auslassen und die Realität sehen.


Und immer wieder das Ammenmärchen der Ablenkung von anderen Tatsachen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hätte schon lange Minsk umsetzten und ihre Gebiete als Autonome Gebiete zurück haben können, wenn sie gewollt hätte .


Russische Autonomiegebiete, wo man keinen Einfluss mehr hat...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber statt dessen hat sie alle Rentenzahlungen eingestellt, fertigt keine Personaldokumente an und verhindert die Lieferung von Nahrungsmitteln. Wer will da noch zurück?


... da soll man Renten zahlen oder Verwaltung bereitstellen? Sach mal, biste deppert so etwas zu erwarten? Wenn ich dir dein Auto wegnehme und dann zu dir komme, dass du den Unterhalt  und Sprit zahlen sollst, würdest du auch zahlen? Ich denke wohl kaum.

Du legst hier eine Sicht auf die Welt an den Tag, die mich einfach nur noch an dir zweifeln lässt. Mit gesundem common sense hat das kaum noch was zu tun.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Assad macht das übrigens.


Assad. Der Sympath aus Damaskus. Ich liebe diese lupenreinen Demokraten!


----------



## Tschetan (1. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wobei es "die Menschen" waren, die von der Sowjetunion die Nase voll hatten. Vielleicht nur ein Detail, aber man sollte es schon wenigstens erwaehnen.



Sowjetunion und Sozialismus ist ein Unterschied und hast du Quellen die deine Behauptung stützt?
Am Ende war sie Geschichte, weil 5 Präsidenten das so entschieden, um selber Macht zu haben.
Gorbatschow war danach ohne "Job".


JePe schrieb:


> Na Frau Weidel, zwickts wieder im Schritt?


Was haben die Worte einer jungen Usbekin, studiert, mit Alice Weidel zu tun?
Die Frauen hatten dort einen hohen Grad der Emanzipation erreicht und Angst das der Islam ihnen diese Errungenschaften nimmt.
Aber Hauptsache irgend einen Kommentar ablassen, ohne einen Schimmer Ahnung zu haben.
Die Afghaninen, die Angst vor den Taliban haben? Auch Alice Move?



JePe schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke fuer einen, der gerade noch Nationalismus in Russland fuer quasi nichtexistent erklaert hat.



Nationalismus?!
Die Balten diskriminieren die Russen mit ihrem Nationalismus und Märschen von alten Nazis so, das es für die Russen eine Tragödie ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Dann informier Dich mal, wie die Sowjets mit den Ukrainern umgingen.



Ja wie denn und was hatte das 1990 bei den Menschen in der Ukraine für eine Relevanz, die zum großen Teil aus der gesamten SU stammten?




JePe schrieb:


> Das kannst Du gewiss belegen. Und bitte, nicht mit einem Artikel in der Prawda auf RTDeutsch.











						Lohnkosten | Wirtschaftsumfeld | Russland | Arbeitsmarkt, Lohn- und Lohnnebenkosten
					

Die Pandemie zwingt Firmen dazu, Personalkosten einzusparen. Statt sich von Mitarbeitern zu trennen, wird beim Gehalt gespart. Höhere Einkommen werden...




					www.gtai.de
				







JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Schwindet nun die Relevanz des Energiesektors fuer die russische Wirtschaft oder wendet der sich einfach nur anderen Maerkten zu?


Beides und man investiert massiv in umweltfreundlichen Wasserstoff, der mit Nord Stream 2 transportiert wird.




JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich mag ich das Argument nicht, aber - hast Du Deine Koffer schon gepack?



Hast du Statistiken die belegen das es den Menschen in Westeuropa immer besser geht und sie immer weniger arbeiten müssen?



JePe schrieb:


> Russland sucht Alternativen, sollten sie aus Swift ausgeschlossen werden. Und sollte Putin tatsaechlich ernsthaft vorhaben, sich in eine auf Sicht unumkehrbare Abhaengigkeit von China zu begeben, waere er duemmer als ich angenommen habe.



Warum? Sie arbeiten doch schon an einer Alternative zu Swift, bzw haben die Russen sie. Viele werden daran teilnehmen und  handeln nicht mehr mit Dollar. Worauf beruht der Wert des Dollars?
Beginnt der Westen diese Politik, wird das vielleicht schwere Konsequenzen haben.
Wie bezahlen wir unser Gas? Wo kommt Ersatz her? Schon letztes Jahr haben die USA 14 Mrd Kubikmeter Gas zu wenig geliefert. 
Die Verteuerung hat auch riesen Auswirkungen.
Das ist die Büchse der Pandora und die Russen verkaufen ihr Gas nach Asien, auch ohne Pipeline, mit Schiffen, billiger als andere.
Wer hat mehr zu knabbern?



JePe schrieb:


> Yeah. Der Gasmann von Damaskus, der Philanthrop aus dem Kreml und Lukaschenko, der Lokomotivfuehrer. Haetten wir doch bloss auch so einen feinen Kerl als ... Staatsoberhaupt.



Wenn sie keinen Rückhalt hätten, wären sie schon weg.

Man muß es ja alles nicht gut finden, aber Realismus, hat nichts mit Sympathie und Gefühlen zu tun und diesen lassen viele Politiker heute vermissen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unsinn, wenn man von denen regiert wird, die schon zu SU Zeiten vllt nicht am Ruder aber daneben saßen. Stelle dir mal vor was für ein Staat Deutschland geworden wäre, wenn man nach WWII nicht mehrere Ebenen von oben nach unten entnazifiziert hätte. Und genau so eine Situation haben wir heute mit den ex-Sowjetrepubliken inkl. Russlands.



Was wurde den entnazifiziert ? Globke, Gehlen, Filbinger, Kammhuber und Krupp?
Der erste Volksentscheid in der BRD  ging um die Verstaatlichung der Ruhrpott Industrie und die CDU wollte den Sozialismus aufbauen.
Beschäftigt euch doch mal mit Fakten.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit "uns" ist Russland unanbhängig. Mit China ist man nur lästiger Bittsteller. Die Chinesen machen ihr eigenes Ding und brauchen die Russen nicht. Deren Arm reicht mittlerweile so weit in die Welt hinaus, wie Russland es zu besten SU nicht hinbekam.


Nein, sind sie nicht.
Die beiden sehen sich als Verbündete und wissen das sie zusammenhalten müssen. Gerade auch militärisch.
Wirtschaftlich arbeiten sie schon lange eng im Eahmen der BRICS, Shanghai Conferenz und Seidenstraße zusammen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Was willst du immer mit Rumänien? Deren Prokopfeinkommen, Prokopfbip und Lebenerwartung liegt über dem von Russland. Weißt du es nicht besser und gibst nur Propaganda wieder, oder bist du ein Demagoge?



Ich nehme realere Zahlen.








						Länder mit dem größten kaufkraftbereinigten BIP  | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 belegt China mit einem kaufkraftbereinigtem BIP von rund 27,2 Billionen US-Dollar Rang 1 der Liste der Länder mit dem größten kaufkraftbereinigten Bruttoinlandsprodukt weltweit.




					de.statista.com
				







Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung von Kapitalismus. Du hast keine Ahnung von den darin enthaltenen Zyklen. Den Aufs und Nieder. Glaubst du wirklich, dass man heutzutag noch den Wert einer Währung bzw. deren Geldmenge in Gold aufwiegen können muss?
> 
> Geld ist ein Glaube. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Solange man für Geld etwas bekommt, solange läuft das System weiter.


Klar, die Zyklischen Krisen des Kapitalismus und die Konzentration des Kapitals in immer weniger Händen.....

Richtig ist das es im Moment beim Dollar nur Glaube und der Bedarf nach ihm als Zahlungsmittel ist, nur wenn der nicht mehr gegeben ist und die Chinesen ihre Reserven auf den Markt werfen?
Dann rauscht er ab.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das System ist so gut, dass selbst die kommunistischen Chinesen es sich zu eigen gemacht haben.


Yep, laut Marx, weil die erkannt haben das der Sozialismus nur aus einer entwickelten Kapitalistischen Gesellschaft entstehen kann. Sie haben die Zügel weiter in der Hand und bestimmen die Richtung.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Russische Autonomiegebiete, wo man keinen Einfluss mehr hat...


Gibt überall auf der Welt Autonome Gebiete. Ist doch besser als Verlust? Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker.
Kosovo hatte noch nicht einmal ein Referendum?



Tekkla schrieb:


> da soll man Renten zahlen oder Verwaltung bereitstellen?


Ich denke das es Bürger der Ukraine sind die unter einer russischen Annexion leiden?
Sollen sie beim Aggressor um Geld flehen?!
Du merkst schon was du da schreibst?
Entweder sind sie Bürger der Ukraine, oder nicht.
Wie gesagt, Assad zahlt auch in Gebiete, die nicht unter seiner Kontrolle standen.



Ihr habt doch schon ewig entschieden wer "böse" ist . Sind nicht der überwiegende Teil der Zivilisten,  die getötet wurden auf dem Gebiet der Ostukraine? Zählen diese Leben nicht?
Ist es da ok, wenn die Armee gegen sie vorgeht und tötet?
Am Anfang waren es Demonstranten, die Gebäude besetzten und durch Polizei und Armeeinsatz eskalierten, wie die Maidankämpfer.
Nicht gleiches Recht für alle?
Ich wünschte etwas mehr Verständnis und Empathie für die andere Seite und der Konflikt wäre längst beigelegt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Februar 2022)

Es ist schon beachtlich, wie du die Worte so aussuchst, dass die eigentlichen Argumente nicht aufgegriffen werden. Was ist das hier? Whataboutism ad absurdum geführt? Naja, sei's drum, dass man als russischer Mann im Schnitt 5 Jahre vor einem rumänischen stirbt.

Dafür habe ich dann auch was für dich 




__





						GDP, PPP (current international $) - Russian Federation, Germany | Data
					

GDP, PPP (current international $) - Russian Federation, Germany from The World Bank: Data




					data.worldbank.org
				




Aber das ist dann bestimmt auch wieder irgendwie falsch, oder nicht wahr, oder absichtlich verdreht.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber das ist dann bestimmt auch wieder irgendwie falsch, oder nicht wahr, oder absichtlich verdreht.


Es gibt nicht unbedingt richtig und falsch. Man muß auch immer die Bedingungen sehen.
Russland hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auf vielen Gebieten rasant entwickelt und große Erfolge errungen.
Warum kann man das nicht akzeptieren?
Klar sterben russische Männer früher, weil sie früher einfach Massen gesoffen haben und durch Schlampigkeit häufig verunfalten.
Ich habe Russen kennengelernt die ohne zu zucken 2 Wasserglas voll Wodka auf Ex aussoffen und Nachschlag verlangten.

Bei solchen einer Diskussion,  ist aber das ignorieren Strategischer Interessen und Hintergründe fahrlässig und verstellt den Blick auf die Realität.  So wie Russland die USA von seiner Grenze weghaben will, so haben die ein Interesse daran dort zu stänkern.
Wozu sonst seine Kohle dort versenken, während in den USA die Brücken zusammenfallen und kein Geld für die Infrastruktur vorhanden ist?
Warum Raketenabschußrampen in Polen und Rumänien aufbauen, die niemals Iranische Atomraketen abschießen können?
Gibt es nicht mit eigenen Wahlen Probleme, das sie sich um andere "sorgen"?
Warum gibt es Sanktionen und Theater wegen Navalny, während Assange gequält wird?

Uns hier in Deutschland schadet das alles und die Bevölkerung zahlt wieder dafür und für was?
Warum wird das von Journalisten nicht kritisch hinterfragt,  sondern eher angeheizt?


----------



## Tekkla (2. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht unbedingt richtig und falsch. Man muß auch immer die Bedingungen sehen.
> Russland hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auf vielen Gebieten rasant entwickelt und große Erfolge errungen.
> Warum kann man das nicht akzeptieren?


Nenne mir mal die Sprünge und "großen Erfolge".



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar sterben russische Männer früher, weil sie früher einfach Massen gesoffen haben und durch Schlampigkeit häufig verunfalten.
> Ich habe Russen kennengelernt die ohne zu zucken 2 Wasserglas voll Wodka auf Ex aussoffen und Nachschlag verlangten.


Rumänische Männer sind da nicht viel anders und leben im Schnitt trotzdem 5 Jahre länger. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei solchen einer Diskussion,  ist aber das ignorieren Strategischer Interessen und Hintergründe fahrlässig und verstellt den Blick auf die Realität.  So wie Russland die USA von seiner Grenze weghaben will, so haben die ein Interesse daran dort zu stänkern.
> Wozu sonst seine Kohle dort versenken, während in den USA die Brücken zusammenfallen und kein Geld für die Infrastruktur vorhanden ist?


Bis auf Moskau und vielleicht noch St. Petersburg, ist Russland nicht gerade ein Vorzeigeland, was Infrastruktur angeht. Der größte Teil des Landes ist schlicht am Verdrecken und/oder verrotten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum gibt es Sanktionen und Theater wegen Navalny, während Assange gequält wird?


Assange wird gequält? Srly? Der Typ sollte nach Schweden zurück, weil es dort eine Anzeige wegen Vergewaltigung gab. Er machte daraus den Vorwand, dass man ihn nach USA abschieben will und verkroch sich in einer Botschaft. Denen ging er wohl am Ende so sehr auf den Sack, dass man ihn einfach vor die Tür setzte, was letztendlich zur Verhaftung und zur Abschiebehaft in GB führte, wo er sich noch immer juristisch gegen die Auslieferung wehren darf, kann und es auch tut.

Wäre er Russe, man hätte ihn entweder bereits vergiftet, oder er würde in einem Gulag verschwunden sein.

Der Punkt ist der, dass es in der Politik tatsächlich viele Drecksäcke gibt. Nawalny will ich davon nicht mal ausnehmen. In einer Demokratie darf man sich aber die Drecksäcke aussuchen, von denen man verarscht werden will. Wenn man an der Macht ist und dann andere Drecksäcke, die einem als Drecksack gefährlich werden könnten, mit den Mitteln des Staates klein hält, unterdrückt oder zu töten versucht, dann nennt man das repressive Diktatur. Und wie man es auch dreht und wendet, repressive Diktaturen sind für die eigene Bevölkerung immer, hörst du: IMMER!, schlecht.

Hinweis: Der vorherige Absatz kann Spuren von Zynsimus und Sarkasmus enthalten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Uns hier in Deutschland schadet das alles und die Bevölkerung zahlt wieder dafür und für was?
> Warum wird das von Journalisten nicht kritisch hinterfragt,  sondern eher angeheizt?


Das wird schon kritisch begleitet. Du kannst es anders darstellen, aber es ist so.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal die Sprünge und "großen Erfolge".



Na zuerst einmal das wegstecken der Sanktionen und Aufbau eigener Kapazitäten.
Zum Beidpiel Infrastruktur.








						Russland investiert in den Ausbau des Fernstraßennetzes | Branchenbericht | Russland | Tiefbau, Infrastrukturbau
					

Die Regierung möchte das Autobahnnetz stark ausbauen. Staatliche und private Mittel fließen in den Transportkorridor Europa–Westchina und neue Straßen...




					www.gtai.de
				











						Moskau - Wladiwostok: Auf Russlands neuem Weg
					

Fernverkehr in Russland: Vor wenigen Jahren war die Fahrt von Moskau Richtung Sibirien noch abenteuerlich. Marode Straßen, korrup1




					www.trucker.de
				











						Wirtschaftsstruktur - Russische Föderation | Wirtschaftsstruktur | Russland | Wirtschaftsstruktur
					

Moskau (GTAI) - Russlands Wirtschaft bleibt vom Rohstoffsektor dominiert. Doch andere Branchen wie Softwareentwicklung, Handel und...




					www.gtai.de
				




Gibt auch haufenweise einzelne Beispiele die es unterstreichen.








						Helium soll zum neuen Exportschlager werden | Branchen | Russland | Chemieindustrie
					

Russland will bei der Produktion von Helium zu den Weltmarktführern aufschließen. Zum Aufbau von Kapazitäten für Herstellung, Lagerung und Transport...




					www.gtai.de
				











						Russische Landwirtschaft fährt 2021 reiche Ernte ein | Branchen | Russland | Landwirtschaft
					

Pflanzen- und Viehzüchter, Milcherzeuger sowie Saatguthersteller halten einen stabilen Wachstumskurs. Exportbeschränkungen dämpfen jedoch die...




					www.gtai.de
				




Sind jetzt auch einer der größten Automobilhersteller der Welt.

Es entwickelt sich, so das viele Ukrainer nach Russland schauen, oder dort arbeiten.
Auf jeden Fall für viele Russen in der Ukraine attraktiv. Es gibt östlich des Dnepr, einige Sympathien für eine Republik Novorossia, oder sogar für einen Anschluss an Russland.
Das ist ein Problem für die Ukraine.
Gerade in den Bezirken am Schwarzen Meer, oder östlich des Dnepr gibt es viele Sympathisanten und "Offene Rechnungen , wenn man zB an das Massaker im Gewerkschaftshaus denkt.
Ich glaube auch das dies den Ukrainern bewusst ist und sie fürchten das Teile ihrer Truppen desertieren könnten.
Warum erklärt Selensky sonst das keine Gefahr besteht aber Biden genau das Gegenteil?
Vielleicht ist es einfach die Angst vor einem Zerfall der Ukraine?
Russland muß nur warten und attraktiv auf die Menschen wirken.

Deshalb unter anderem, denke ich nicht das die Russen ihr " Brudervolk" angreifen. Es bringt nur Probleme und zerstört Sympathien in Russland und der Ukraine.
Wenn die Ukraine angreift, dann werden sie als " Retter" kommen.

Politik ist so und keine der beiden Seiten ist sauber. Am Ende zahlen die Menschen die Zeche
Die sollen übrigens auch wieder vor Ort sein.








						Militärdiensteleister
					






					www.attac-netzwerk.de
				




Die Begeisterung scheint auch nicht riesig zu sein.




__





						Ukraine: Militärdienstentziehung und Desertion sowie strafrechtliche Folgen
					

Nach Schätzungen haben sich Hunderttausende den Einberufungen entzogen,  sind im Land untergetaucht oder in Nachbarländer geflohen. Militärdienstentziehung  bzw. Vermeidung der Mobilisierung kann  ...




					de.connection-ev.org
				



Darin heißt es: „In einer Kampfsituation kann der Kommandeur Waffen benutzen oder den Untergebenen Anordnungen zum Waffengebrauch erteilen, wenn kein anderer Weg vorhanden ist, das Vergehen zu beenden.“5 Damit wird, so die Agentur Newsweek in ihrem Bericht, „den Kommandeuren gestattet, in den bewaffneten Streitkräften auf Deserteure oder Befehlsverweigerer zu schießen.“6

Assanges Verfahren in Schweden ist lange eingestellt und er sitzt immer noch in Einzelhaft . 
"Auch nach Verbüßung der fünfzigwöchigen Haftstrafe (wegen des Verstoßes gegen Kautionsauflagen) im September 2019 muss Assange wegen des Auslieferungsantrages der Vereinigten Staaten in Haft bleiben."

Stelle dir das mal in Russland vor, mit einem "Kritiker". Was wäre hier los, aber so....


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

Kurzer Einwurf zur Infrastruktur, so als Bauigel:
Zunächst: Nicht dass wir in Mitteleuropa oder gar in Deutschland mit vergleichbaren Themen kämpfen... 

Die Dimensionen der USA wie Russland sind ungleich größer als bei uns und entsprechend eben die infrastrukturellen Herausforderungen.
Ich war in beiden Ländern beruflich Monate/Jahre unterwegs und wen man Arbeiteroutskirts von Detroit oder Landstraßen in North Dakota sieht, Merde...
Das gleiche eben  in Russland, sobald man die großen Autobahnen verlässt...
Wahllos herausgegriffene Nationalstraßen, jeweils ca. 100 km von der Hauptstadt entfernt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und???

Edit:
Gleicher Straßentyp ca. 120 km südlich von Berlin.
Google-Bilder sind in Deutschland rar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzum: Wir in Deutschland sollten zunächst infrastrukturtechnisch zu Russland und USA aufschließen, bevor wir den Lehrmeister heraushängen lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Februar 2022)

Sehr gute Entscheidung!









						RT DE: Medienaufsicht untersagt Ausstrahlung von russischem Staatsfernsehen vollständig
					

Die Medienkommission sieht die Staatsferne nicht gewährleistet: Der Sender RT – früher Russia Today – darf sein Programm in Deutschland nicht mehr verbreiten. Das könnte Folgen fürs deutsch-russische Verhältnis haben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung!


Finde ich auch. Russische Propaganda brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine angreift, dann werden sie als " Retter" kommen.


Hmm -- die Ukraine greift an. Mal sehen, wann sie Moskau eingenommen haben.
Die Ukraine hätte nie ihre Atomwaffen abgeben sollen. Das kommt davon, wenn man den Russen vertraut.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- die Ukraine greift an. Mal sehen, wann sie Moskau eingenommen haben.
> Die Ukraine hätte nie ihre Atomwaffen abgeben sollen. Das kommt davon, wenn man den Russen vertraut.


Ich halte es auch für stark optimistisch, dass die Ukraine militärisch in der Lage wäre, Russland ernsthaft in Bedrängnis zu bringen. Die ringen seit Jahren mit ein paar Separatisten im eigenen Land ohne Boden zu gewinnen.

Und Atomwaffen? Na ja, selbst wenn sie welche gehabt hätten, hätten sie ein über Moskau abwerfen sollen, als die Russen die Krim besetzten? 
Die atomare Abschreckung funktioniert eigentlich nur, so lange es keine direkten Kampfhandlungen zwischen Atomwaffenstaaten gibt. Z. B. den Pakistanis und Indern nützt deren atomares Waffenarsenal eigentlich gar nix. Immer wieder Scharmützel, aber auf den roten Knopf drückt trotzdem keiner, obwohl die sich auf Blut hassen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und Atomwaffen? Na ja, selbst wenn sie welche gehabt hätten, hätten sie ein über Moskau abwerfen sollen, als die Russen die Krim besetzten?


Dann hätten die Russen bestimmt die Finger von der Krim gelassen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hätten die Russen bestimmt die Finger von der Krim gelassen.


Es ist eine unkluge Option, Millionen von Zivilisten für ein Stück Land zu opfern.
just my 2 cents


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine unkluge Option, Millionen von Zivilisten für ein Stück Land zu opfern.
> just my 2 cents


Wieso opfern? Es soll ja nur gedroht werden.

Bisher wurden nur zweimal in der Geschichte Atomwaffen eingesetzt.
Das war natürlich schrecklich.

Es hätte ohne Atomwaffen aber mit Sicherheit einen 3. großen Weltkrieg gegeben.
Natürlich besteht immer die Gefahr das jemand nervös wird.
Das ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und Atomwaffen? Na ja, selbst wenn sie welche gehabt hätten, hätten sie ein über Moskau abwerfen sollen, als die Russen die Krim besetzten?


Atommächte drohen und machen Stellvertreterkriege. Mit dem Atomwaffenarsenal, den die Ukraine nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion hatte, hätten sie Russland mehrmals platt machen können. Drohen und gut. Die Russen hätten die Krim in Ruhe gelassen und fertig.

Pakistan und Indien streiten um eine kleine Landfläche. Das taten sie, seit die beiden Länder unabhängig sind (wer hat Schuld? Die Briten?). Da drohst du nicht mit Atomwaffen, weil der Konflikt nicht einseitig ist.
Aber wenn die Russen einmarschiert wären, und die Ukraine hätte noch Atomwaffen, wäre das  die Konsequenz gewesen. Du musst ja nicht Moskau zerstören. Irgendwo in  Sibirien was platt machen hätte als Signal gereicht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass es ohne Atomwaffen schon einen 3. Weltkrieg gegeben hätte.


----------



## Tschetan (2. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir die Guten, die mit der Wahrheit im Rücken gegen den bösen Putin kämpfen, haben Angst vor russischer 
" Propaganda" ?
Phu, dann sieht es schlecht aus. Hat man solche Angst?
Bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn jetzt die Deutsche Welle in Russland nicht mehr senden darf.

Normalerweise sollte man die Möglichkeit haben, mehrere Seiten für eine Meinungsbildung zu hören und dann mühsam eine eigene zu bilden.
 Das wird uns jetzt erleichtert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Mit dem Atomwaffenarsenal, den die Ukraine nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion hatte, hätten sie Russland mehrmals platt machen können. Drohen und gut. Die Russen hätten die Krim in Ruhe gelassen und fertig.



Ist ne gute Idee Atomwaffen vor seiner eigenen Haustür abzuwerfen. Für die USA praktikabel, für Europa sehr ungesund.
Ich kann mich an die Panik in Westeuropa bei Tschernobyl erinnern.


----------



## Whispercat (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Russen einmarschiert wären, und die Ukraine hätte noch Atomwaffen, wäre das  die Konsequenz gewesen. Du musst ja nicht Moskau zerstören. *Irgendwo in  Sibirien was platt machen hätte als Signal gereicht.*


Ja klar warum auch nicht, heissen wir es in unserer unendlichen Selbstgerechtigkeit mal eben gut Atomwaffen tatsächlich zu benutzen wenn es nur gegen den "Richtigen" geht. Wie kann eigentlich nur so sehr auf Feindbildern hängengeblieben sein dass man scheinbar nicht mehr merkt wie unfassbar Schmutz so ne Aussage ist ?


----------



## compisucher (3. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Atommächte drohen und machen Stellvertreterkriege. Mit dem Atomwaffenarsenal, den die Ukraine nach dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion hatte, hätten sie Russland mehrmals platt machen können. Drohen und gut. Die Russen hätten die Krim in Ruhe gelassen und fertig.
> 
> Pakistan und Indien streiten um eine kleine Landfläche. Das taten sie, seit die beiden Länder unabhängig sind (wer hat Schuld? Die Briten?). Da drohst du nicht mit Atomwaffen, weil der Konflikt nicht einseitig ist.
> Aber wenn die Russen einmarschiert wären, und die Ukraine hätte noch Atomwaffen, wäre das  die Konsequenz gewesen. Du musst ja nicht Moskau zerstören. Irgendwo in  Sibirien was platt machen hätte als Signal gereicht.


Pakistan und Indien ist natürlich off topic, aber der Grund, warum beide Atommächte sind, ist deren Feindschaft.
(Und natürlich geht es neben der Religion und um Landstriche  auch um die Folgen der Kolonialpolitik)
Und ja, selbst bei diesen Heissblütern ist es gedämmert, dass der finanzielle Aufwand für  in diese Waffenart in keinem Verhältnis zur Konfliktursache steht.

Ich stimme zu (hätte, hätte Fahrradkette), wen die Ukraine nicht freiwillig abgerüstet hätte, wäre der Einmarsch auf die Krim evtl. unterblieben.
Wobei, Putin ist ein Zocker, ich traue dem alles zu.
Aber, wer wollte denn, dass die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken ihre Atomwaffen abgeben?
Ja genau, wir Westler, weil wir weder der Ukraine (berechtigt?) noch Belarus (berechtigt!) einen sorgsamen Umgang mit diesen Waffen zutrauten.
In der Tauwetterphase und dem betrunkenen Jelzin im Kreml waren die Sowjetrepubliken schwach und destabilisiert.
und diese  wollten dem westlichen Wirtschaftsglück alle näher rücken und haben im Prinzip alles getan, das dem diente.
Eben auch massiv (atomar) abrüsten...
Aber das hinterherjammern nützt nix, es ist Geschichte.
Es gibt keine (bekannten) Atomwaffen in der Ukraine und der Kreml nutzt die wirtschaftliche wie politische Schwäche der Ukraine aus, um historische Grenzen zu "korrigieren".


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Idee Atomwaffen vor seiner eigenen Haustür abzuwerfen. Für die USA praktikabel, für Europa sehr ungesund.
> Ich kann mich an die Panik in Westeuropa bei Tschernobyl erinnern.


Sibirien ist nicht vor ´der eigenen Haustür.
Natürlich war Tschernobyl schlimm. Niemand hatte mit sowas Erfahrung und die Sowjets sind nicht gerade bekannt dafür, offen Informationen zu teilen.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Ja klar warum auch nicht, heissen wir es in unserer unendlichen Selbstgerechtigkeit mal eben gut Atomwaffen tatsächlich zu benutzen wenn es nur gegen den "Richtigen" geht. Wie kann eigentlich nur so sehr auf Feindbildern hängengeblieben sein dass man scheinbar nicht mehr merkt wie unfassbar Schmutz so ne Aussage ist ?


Wie gesagt, wenn Russland eine Atommacht angreift, muss man mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Welche form das hätte, ist reine Spekulation, da die Ukraine keine Atomwaffen haben.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Februar 2022)

Entwarnung,  war alles nicht so gemeint.Alles ein Irrtum? Frau Psaki hat einiges richtig gestellt. 

"Ich habe es einmal benutzt. Ich glaube, auch andere haben es einmal verwendet, und wir haben damit aufgehört, weil ich glaube, dass es eine Botschaft aussendet, die wir nicht beabsichtigt haben, nämlich dass wir wissen, dass Präsident Putin eine Entscheidung getroffen hat."

Sie ergänzte:

"Ich würde sagen, dass ich in den allermeisten Fällen, in denen ich darüber gesprochen habe, gesagt habe, dass er [Putin, Anm. d. Red.] 'jederzeit' einmarschieren könnte."

"Nein, ich würde nicht sagen, dass wir behaupten, dass es unmittelbar bevorsteht."

Am 25, Januar hörte es sich so an.

"Wenn wir gesagt haben, es stehe unmittelbar bevor, dann steht es auch weiterhin unmittelbar bevor."


Wer will sie denn überhaupt noch ernst nehmen?
Immerhin haben die ja ihr Botschaftspersonal nach Hause geschickt und ersetzten sie durch " Ausbilder".


Threshold schrieb:


> Sibirien ist nicht vor ´der eigenen Haustür.
> Natürlich war Tschernobyl schlimm. Niemand hatte mit sowas Erfahrung und die Sowjets sind nicht gerade bekannt dafür, offen Informationen zu teilen.



Nimm einfach mal ne Wektkarte? Wo sollen sie denn ne Bombe hinschiessen und womit? Was machen die wenn eine zurückkommt?
Der Fallout, nach Tschernobyl, war in ganz Europa messbar und es wurde empfohlen auf Wildfleisch und Pilze zB zu verzichten

"In West-Berlin gab es 9 Monate später einen Anstieg an Neugeborenen mit Trisomie 21 (Down-Syndrom)."


----------



## Tekkla (3. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Russische Propaganda brauchen wir hier nicht.


Habe ich auch gedacht. Und dann stieß mich wer auf das hier...









						Пять стратегий протеста на выборах президента России – DW – 12.03.2018
					

Остаться дома, как призывает Навальный, или испортить бюллетень, как советует Ходорковский? Чем бойкот отличается от протестного голосования и как принятое решение повлияет на процесс выборов?




					www-dw-com.translate.goog
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Stelle dir das mal in Russland vor, mit einem "Kritiker". Was wäre hier los, aber so....


Das würde gar nicht soweit kommen, weil der vorher entweder tot oder im Gulag verschwunden wäre....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sie könnten einfach nicht zur Wahl gehen.



Selbst laut den offiziellen Zahlen haben genau das 48% der Wahlberechtigten beim letzten Mal gemacht. Wahlsieger & Putin Hofstaat "Vereinigtes Russland" wurde offiziell nur von knapp 26% der Russen gewählt. Selbst die NSDAP hatte 1932 bei der letzten freien Wahl vor der beginnenden Diktatur mehr Zustimmung.

Und inoffiziell gibt es bei der russichen Parlaments"wahl" noch eine ganze Menge Zweifel daran, ob die gezählten Stimmen auch wirklich von Wählern abgegeben wurden und nicht von der Wahlleitung, was den Zustimmungsgrad von ""dem Russen"" () noch weiter senken würde. Leider wird man es nie erfahren, weil Putin eine internationale Beobachtung unmöglich gemacht hat.




compisucher schrieb:


> Und Atomwaffen? Na ja, selbst wenn sie welche gehabt hätten, hätten sie ein über Moskau abwerfen sollen, als die Russen die Krim besetzten?
> Die atomare Abschreckung funktioniert eigentlich nur, so lange es keine direkten Kampfhandlungen zwischen Atomwaffenstaaten gibt.



Atomare Abschreckung verhindert, dass einen irgend jemand mit dem Ziel der totalen Unterwerfung/Vernichtung angreift oder auch nur diesen Eindruck erweckt. Und als Putin Krim und Ostkraine unter seine militärische Kontrolle gebracht hat, hatte der verbleibende Teil des Landes nicht ohne Grund Angst, dass der Vormarsch weitergehen würde. Diesen Eindruck gegenüber einem militärisch unterlegenen Stäätchen wie der Ukraine zu erwecken, war für Russland ein Spiel; die resultierende Destabilisierung vermutlich sogar erwünscht. Genau den gleichen Eindruck gegenüber einer Atommacht zu erwecken, wäre ein Spiel mit der eigenen Vernichtung gewesen.

Zumal die nuklearen Möglichkeiten in so einem assymetrischen Kampf auf der Seite des Schwächeren/Kleineren stehen: Ja, die Ukraine hätte in einem (vermeintlichen) Last-Minute-Manöver Moskau und andere russische Großstädte angreifen können. Das hätte sie international, trotz der Verteidigungssituation, zur persona non grata gemacht, aber in einer wahrgenommenen "tot oder gebrandtmarkt"-Situation hält das niemanden auf.
Umgekehrt hätte Russland aber keine Atomwaffen im Osten der Ukraine einsetzen können, ohne die eigenen Verbündeten und die Krim in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen und auch nicht gegen Kiev, Lemberg oder Odessa, ohne damit auch Weißrussland, Moldau, Polen und Rumänien (und über die letzten beiden die gesamte NATO) reinzuziehen.

Ob das der Ukraine die Krim erhalten hätte - keine Ahnung. Rein militärisch jedenfalls nicht: Der Einmarsch der grünen Männchen war riskant, aber so wie er geklappt hat, bot er keinen Ansatz für Gegenschläge. Als die Ukraine mit Sicherheit wusste, dass Landesteile von Russland erobert wurden, war die Zeit für Verzweiflungstaten schon lange abgelaufen. Möglich wäre nur eine indirekte Schutzwirkung. Im Moment will Putin die Ukraine destabilisieren und der Griff nach der Krim war Teil dieser Strategie. Aber ist Putin so durchgeknallt, dass er auch eine Atommacht hätte destabilisieren wollen? Ein Idiot am roten Knopf ist weitaus riskanter als ein klar denkender Feind. Es sorgen sich ja nicht ohne Grund mehr Menschen um das nordkoreanische als um das chinesische Atomprogramm. Vielleicht hätten ukrainische Atomwaffen Putin also allgemein von Einmischungen abgebracht. Wogegen sie meiner Meinung nach definitiv geholfen hätten: Den Kriegg im Donbass. Der betrifft viel größere Landesteile und hat keine offensichtliche geographische Grenze, löst somit viel eher den Eindruck einer vollständigen Eroberung aus, aber außer Destabilisierung bringt er Putin nichts. Dieses Risiko wäre Russland gegen eine Atommacht nicht eingegangen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist eine unkluge Option, Millionen von Zivilisten für ein Stück Land zu opfern.
> just my 2 cents



Ist es klug, Tausende Zivilisten für ein Stück zu Land zu Opfern? Hunderte?
Krieg ist immer blöd und man sollte nie unterschätzen, wie amoralisch diejenigen handeln könnten, die sich trotzdem dafür begeistern.
(Man beachte an dieser Stelle, dass die ganze Debatte nur besteht, weil jemand einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung der Krim deportieren und verrecken hat lassen und stattdessen in großer Zahl Russen dort angesiedelt. Das war definitiv unklug und bis leidet die ganze Region darunter, aber aufgehalten hat das niemanden.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Aber, wer wollte denn, dass die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken ihre Atomwaffen abgeben?



Im konkreten Fall wollten das alle. Der Westen, weil er keine weiteren Atomwaffenstaaten wollte, die potentiell gegen ihn waren. Russland, weil es seine Atomwaffen zurück haben wollte und auf keinen Fall in der Hand von Leuten, die gerade gegen die russische Unterdrückung im Rahmen der UdSSR revoltiert haten. Und ganz vorne auch die Ukraine selbst, die Dinger loswerden wollte. Wirtschaftlich und politisch lag man nämlich, wie alle ex-Sowjetrubriken, erst einmal am Boden respektiv im Chaos und in so einer Situation stellt man nicht mal eben ein Atomwaffenprogramm auf die Beine. Selbst der Unterhalt der Waffen wäre für die heutige Ukraine eine erhebliche Belastung, sich damals das nötige Know-How anzureichern, war schlichtweg nicht stemmbar.

Die Ukraine hatte und hat nicht das nötige Militär, um die taktischen Waffen gegen Russland oder gegen die NATO zum Einsatz bringen - was nützen einem mächtige Sprengköpfe, wenn der Träger nicht einmal über die eigenen Landesgrenzen hinaus kommt? Deswegen hat man die Teile auch direkt und noch vor dem Budapester Memorandum ausgehändigt. Die ICBMs waren nur wenig nützlicher: Abgesehen davon, dass die Steuerbarkeit nicht für Angriffe auf z.B. Moskau ausreichte (zu nah dran), man also erst einmal (mit noch einigermaßen vorhandenem Know-How) Modifikationen oder sogar neue Träger hätte entwickeln müssen, waren die Zünder immer unter Kontrolle Moskaus gewesen. Die Ukraine hätte zwar das Spaltmaterial, die konventionellen Explosivstoffe samt Zündern und die Geometrie der Sprengköpfe weiterverwenden können, aber um sie einsatzbereit zu machen, hätte man die zugeörige Elektronik entweder hacken oder neu entwickeln müssen. Beides kein leichtes Unterfangen - erst recht in einem Land, dass sich mangels unberührter Wildnis kein Testprogramm erlauben kann.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich finde ich das von der Bundesregierung heuchlerisch.
Die Ukraine wollen sie nicht mit Waffen beliefern aber die Türkei und Saudi Arabien die bekommen Deutsche Waffen.
Welche auch gegen Minderheiten und teilweise Zivilisten eingesetzt werden.
Die Türkei hat Kurden mit deutschen Panzern bekämpft und Saudi Arabien u.a. im Jemen gegen Schiiten und die Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider wird man es nie erfahren, weil Putin eine internationale Beobachtung unmöglich gemacht hat.



Nein, man gab eine Zahl von 60 vor. 
Nach Deutschland schickte die OSCE 4-5 Wahlbeobachter.
"Die zuständige Abteilung der OSZE entsendet seit mehreren Jahren ledigliche kleine Expertenteams zu den Wahlen nach Deutschland. 2017 bestand das Team aus drei Personen, 2021 sind es vier.'

Wahlbeteiligung würde ich nicht als Kriterium sehen, gerade weil fie Gesellscgaft scheinbar in der Gesamtheit weniger auf Veränderungen setzt. Waren die Kommunisten nicht auf Platz 2?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und als Putin Krim und Ostkraine unter seine militärische Kontrolle gebracht hat, hatte der verbleibende Teil des Landes nicht ohne Grund Angst, dass der Vormarsch weitergehen würde.



Welcher Teil des Landes? Odessa wo die Nazis die Leute im Gewerkschaftshaus ermordet haben?
Ich denke es gibt genug Menschen die die Schnauze voll haben von der Ukraine. Was ist attraktiv an ihr für die Bewohner? Das sie Krieg gegen ihre eigenen Bewohner führt?
Sie sollen Minsk umsetzten was vom UN Sicherheitsrat einstimmig beschlossen wurde.

"Der Entwurf wurde am 17. Februar 2015 einstimmig als Resolution 2202 (2015) verabschiedet.[45]"








						Minsk II – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Man beachte an dieser Stelle, dass die ganze Debatte nur besteht, weil jemand einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung der Krim deportieren und verrecken hat lassen und stattdessen in großer Zahl Russen dort angesiedelt. Das war definitiv unklug und bis leidet die ganze Region darunter, aber aufgehalten hat das niemanden.)




Wenn meinst du? Stalin? Da hatten die Krimtartaren einen Bevölkerungsanteil von 25%?
Bei einer Bevölkerung von weniger als 300000, dienten 20000 den Deutschen.




__





						Lexikon der Wehrmacht
					





					www.lexikon-der-wehrmacht.de
				



Klar ist es nicht ok, aber es war ein barbarischer Krieg.


Die Ukraine war beim Zusammenbruch übrigens eines der reicheren Länder der ehemaligen SU, aber sie haben nicht die Kurve bekommen. Korruption führte es in die Sackgasse und am Ende sollten die Menschen alle zum Teufel jagen.

Ich habe jedenfalls das Gefühl das nichts passieren wird. Die Amis haben keine Infos über einen bevorstehenden Angriff und Selensky ?
Ze, der Clown hatte vor der Wahl Frieden versprochen und wurde deshalb gewählt.
Mir tun nur die Menschen leid und mit jedem Tag, entfernt dich die Ostukraine mehr.





RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich das von der Bundesregierung heuchlerisch



Warum? Als ob es an Waffen dort mangelt.
Deutschland ist eine Garantiemacht für Minsk2 und sollte für die Durchsetzung der Vereinbarungen sorgen. 
Es wäre unklug gegen seine eigenen Vereinbarungen zu arbeiten. 
Wer sollte uns dann je wieder als Verhandler ernst nehmen?


----------



## compisucher (4. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Atomare Abschreckung verhindert, ....


Eine Menge Text, werter @ruyven_macaran .
Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir in deinen Ausführungen zu.
Jetzt kommt das aber:
Wie bekannt, bin ich ein paar Jahre beim Bund rumgehoppst.
In diesem Rahmen habe ich einmal aus Gründen einen Testabwurf der "Daisy Cutter" erleben dürfen (Vorgänger von der MOAB) mit, ich glaube, 5,5 Kilotonnen Sprengkraft. 
Ist eine Druckwellenwaffe, die noch über Grund gezündet wird.
 Gemauerte und betonierte Testgebäude in  300 Fuss Entfernung wurden noch völlig zerstört. 
Und ich habe das ehemalige Testgelände der oberirdischen Atomversuche der USA in Nevada  besichtigt.
Du willst nicht wissen, wie es noch heute da aussieht.
Wie in eine dystopischen Endzeitfilm.

Ich bin aus Gründen gegen jegliche Atomwaffen und die Option der atomaren Abschreckung ist eine in der Tat Schreckliche und Irrwitzige.
Sie sind in der Lage, jegliche Menschlichkeit (und nicht nur den Menschen per se) zu vernichten.
Hier im Rahmen des Forums sich über mögliche Abschreckungsszenarien zu unterhalten ist das Eine, 
die völlige Vernichtungskraft einer tatsächlich eingesetzten Atomwaffe ist das Andere.
Ich bitte um Verständnis zu meiner ablehnenden Haltung hierzu.


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich das von der Bundesregierung heuchlerisch.
> Die Ukraine wollen sie nicht mit Waffen beliefern aber die Türkei und Saudi Arabien die bekommen Deutsche Waffen.
> Welche auch gegen Minderheiten und teilweise Zivilisten eingesetzt werden.
> Die Türkei hat Kurden mit deutschen Panzern bekämpft und Saudi Arabien u.a. im Jemen gegen Schiiten und die Zivilbevölkerung.


Wieso heuchlerisch?
Die Waffendeals mit Türkei und den Saudis gehen auf das Konto der CDU...also einer anderen Regierung.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wahlbeteiligung würde ich nicht als Kriterium sehen, gerade weil fie Gesellscgaft scheinbar in der Gesamtheit weniger auf Veränderungen setzt. Waren die Kommunisten nicht auf Platz 2?


Damit belegst du doch einmal mehr meine Aussage, dass wir uns bei der gesamten Situation in einer Postsowjetphase befinden. Die, die noch wählen gehen, wählen die, die nie wählen lassen wollten und auch so regieren wie diese regiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Als ob es an Waffen dort mangelt.
> Deutschland ist eine Garantiemacht für Minsk2 und sollte für die Durchsetzung der Vereinbarungen sorgen.
> Es wäre unklug gegen seine eigenen Vereinbarungen zu arbeiten.
> Wer sollte uns dann je wieder als Verhandler ernst nehmen?


Wird Deutschland ernster genommen wenn sie keinen Waffen liefern?
Im Ausland stößt die Haltung Deutschlands nicht gerade auf Verständnis.
Viele europäischen Länder und die USA unterstützen die Ukraine militärisch.
Sanktionsandrohungen gegen Russland bringen doch eh nichts. Da lachen die Russen drüber.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso heuchlerisch?
> Die Waffendeals mit Türkei und den Saudis gehen auf das Konto der CDU...also einer anderen Regierung.


Die SPD war aber auch mit in der Regierung.


----------



## Eckism (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird Deutschland ernster genommen wenn sie keinen Waffen liefern?
> Im Ausland stößt die Haltung Deutschlands nicht gerade auf Verständnis.
> Viele europäischen Länder und die USA unterstützen die Ukraine militärisch.
> Sanktionsandrohungen gegen Russland bringen doch eh nichts. Da lachen die Russen drüber.
> ...


Die SPD "musste" ja mehr oder weniger nach der CDU-Nase tanzen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird Deutschland ernster genommen wenn sie keinen Waffen liefern?
> Im Ausland stößt die Haltung Deutschlands nicht gerade auf Verständnis.
> Viele europäischen Länder und die USA unterstützen die Ukraine militärisch.
> Sanktionsandrohungen gegen Russland bringen doch eh nichts. Da lachen die Russen drüber.



Das was hier einige bestimmte Leute immer wieder suggerieren ist, das sich Deutschland von den USA abwenden und zu Russland hinwenden sollte, am besten die ganze EU oder Europa.
Ich muss ja hier nicht alle Sprüche wiederholen, aber die letzten 10 Seiten in diesem Thread waren da ja sehr eindeutig bezogen auf bestimmte Leute, sowie das es nicht im Interesse Deutschlands oder Europas wäre... seine Beziehungen mit Russland zu verschlechtern.

Ich möchte mal was grundsätzliches dazu schreiben, damit es auch wirklich jedem nicht ideologisch verbohrten klar wird.
Lassen wir mal für einen Augenblick Demokratie, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Sicherheitspolitik und Westbindung aussen vor und betrachten nur mal, die Punkte/Interesssen auf denen der Wohlstand der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und der Bevölkerung beruht.
Das erfolgreiche Wirtschatsmodell fußt seit 120-140 Jahen darauf, das wir (hochwertige) Produkte/Waren (in jeglicher Form) und Dienstleistungen entwickeln und damit neben uns selber auch die Welt "beglücken". Das erfordert von unseren Handelspartnern eine gewisse Kaufkraft, andernfalls können sie sich unsere Waren und Dienstleistungen gar nicht leisten.
Schaut man sich jetzt Fakten an, wie die Lesitungsbilanz zwischen Deutschland und den USA (alle Waren, Dienstleistung und Direktinvestitionen) im Vergleich zu Russland und desweiteren das Durchschnittseinkommen (Brutto) der russischen  Bevölkerung, das unter dem liegt, was in Deutschland ein ALG II Empfänger samt Miete, Netto erhält, im Vergleich zum Durchschnittseinkommen eines US Bürgers, die auch noch doppelt so viele sind wie die russische Bevölkerung, wird einiges klar. Dazu kommen die tausende oder eher zehntausende von Firmen, die in den USA Handel mit Deutschland treiben im Vergleich zu vielleicht ein paar hundert aus Russland.

Hier muss mir mal einer erklären, wo auch nur ein einziger objektiver Grund liegt oder es überhaupt irgendein Interesse von Seiten Deutschlands oder der EU (für die gilt das in überwiegenden Teilen oben gesagte analog) geben kann, seine Beziehungen zu Russland auf Kosten der USA zu verbessern?!
Es gibt keine und das einzige was Russland anzubieten hat sind Gas, Öl und andere Bodenschätze, und diese sind halt auch anderswo erhältlich! Ansonsten hat Russland außer vielleicht noch Nahrungsmittel absolut nichts, gar nichts, anzubieten oder in Masse die Kaufkraft, deutsche Produkte und Dienstleistungen zu importieren.

Wenn man also jetzt in Rechnung stellt, dass das wirtschaftliche Interesse an Russland durchaus begrenzt ist, im Vergleich zu den USA soagr äußerst begrenzt,  und darüber hinaus, halt Demokratie, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Natomitgliedschaft, mit den USA als wichtigsten Bündnispartner, sowie Westbindung mit der Mitgliedschaft in der EU und anderen Institutionen ebenfals im (großen) Interesse Deutschlands liegen, bleibt halt so gar nichts mehr für Russland übrig. Schon gar nicht wenn man sich ständig aufführt wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen, sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt.

Insoweit finde ich es immer sehr belustigend, wenn hier Leute behaupten, Deutschland wäre fremdgesteuert und würde in der Ukraine Krise oder überhaupt bei dem Themenkomplex Russland gegen seine Interessen handeln!
Nein, Deutschland handelt genau nach seinen Interessen und m.A. nach teilweise nicht genug, weil es halt hier in Deutschland, sehr kleine aber laute Minderheiten gibt, die das noch nicht wirklich durchdrungen haben.
Dazu kommt die latente Russlandfreundlichkeit in Teilen der SPD, die auf was auch immer beruht, jedenfalls nicht auf objektiven Argumenten oder Interessen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Gestern wurde bei "Markus Lanz" gesagt das die USA aus Rußland Öl  importieren.
Fand ich irgendwie "witzig".
Russland wird zum drittgrößten Öllieferanten der USA
Und dann machen die USA Theater wegen Nord Stream 2.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann machen die USA Theater wegen Nord Stream 2.


Da geht es ja um Gas. Die Amerikaner wollen ihr Gas gerne nach Europa verkaufen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da geht es ja um Gas. Die Amerikaner wollen ihr Gas gerne nach Europa verkaufen.


Die sollen ihren Fracking Dreck lieber behalten.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da geht es ja um Gas. Die Amerikaner wollen ihr Gas gerne nach Europa verkaufen.


Auch, aber nicht nur.
Die Pipeline hat durchaus auch politische und strategische Bedeutung, wenn Russland Mist baut, muss man das dann auch in Rechnung stellen.
Ich denke ebenfalls das wenn Russland gegeüber der Ukraine Mist baut, dass dann auch die USA kein Öl mehr importieren.
Wenn alles ruhig bliebt, sollen die Russen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für eine Inbetriebnahme schaffen, dann wird man sehen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die sollen ihren Fracking Dreck lieber behalten.


Naja,

wenn Putin weiter die Gas und Ol Karte in Europa spielt, mit leerlaufenden Speichern und anheizen der Gaspreise, wird es über länger genau darauf und andere Flüssiggasanbieter hinauslaufen.
Nichtmal das Politbüro der UdSSR war so bescheuert seine Öl und Gas Einnahmen mit Europa und Deutschland aufs Spiel zu setzen und damit Spielchen zu treiben.
Das liegt eher an der Primaballerina im Kreml als an jedem Anderen, denn er will ja Respekt, könnte aber eher genau das Gegenteil erreichen, nämlich wesentlich weniger Einnahmen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die sollen ihren Fracking Dreck lieber behalten.


Ich bin auch kein Fan von Fracking. Allerdings fördern die Russen ja auch nicht unweltbewusst.
Letztendlich geht es um den Preis. Wer günstiger ist und die gebrauchten Mengen liefern kann, bekommt den Zuschlag. Soweit ich weiß, haben wir aber gar keine Anlegestelle für Flüssiggas. Müsste erst gebaut werden.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit belegst du doch einmal mehr meine Aussage, dass wir uns bei der gesamten Situation in einer Postsowjetphase befinden. Die, die noch wählen gehen, wählen die, die nie wählen lassen wollten und auch so regieren wie diese regiert haben.



Das wären dann viele Staaten?
ZB die Ukraine, eng verbunden mit EU und Nato, optimistisch in die Zukunft schauend und marktwirtschaftlichen orientiert hat ne Wahlbeteiligung von...
Die Wahlbeteiligung war mit unter 50 % die niedrigste bei einer ukrainischen Parlamentswahl.[20] Am 29. August 2019 fand die erste Sitzung des neugewählten Parlamentes statt.[21]

Die werden natürlich alle die Ukraine mit ihrem Blut verteidigen. 
Sind die auch " Postsowjet" was auch immer das bedeuten soll?


RyzA schrieb:


> Viele europäischen Länder und die USA unterstützen die Ukraine militärisch.
> Sanktionsandrohungen gegen Russland bringen doch eh nichts. Da lachen die Russen drüber.




Und Munition und ein paar alte NVA Haubitzen bringen was? Keine Luftwaffe, kaum Panzer, kaum Luftabwehr.
Das würden die Russen mit Kalibr, Krasukha und Co in wenigen Tagen beenden. Dazu noch hochmotiviert Milizen aus dem Donbass, die natürlich auch Wafren geliefert bekommen haben und die Ukraine existiert nicht mehr in dieser Form.
Das einzige was bleibt sind Sanktionen die uns ordentlich in die Taschen greifen .
Guter Plan.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier muss mir mal einer erklären, wo auch nur ein einziger objektiver Grund liegt oder es überhaupt irgendein Interesse von Seiten Deutschlands oder der EU (für die gilt das in überwiegenden Teilen oben gesagte analog) geben kann, seine Beziehungen zu Russland auf Kosten der USA zu verbessern?!



Warum auf Kosten der USA? 
Warum sollten wir unseren Lebensstandard wegen politischer Ambitionen der USA einschränken ?
Die letzte Jahre haben wir Einahmen verloren und die USA gewonnen.
Russland bietet uns billige Energie und Rohstoffe, die unsere Wirtschaft Wettbewerbsfähig halten und Arbeitsplätze sichert.
Können wir darauf verzichten?
Im Moment erhalten wir das Gas aus Russland für rund 300 Dollar pro 1000 Kubikmeter.
Gehandelt wird es am Markt, auch so eine gute Idee der EU, für mehr als 2000 Dollar. Wer zahlt das?
Verschärft wurde das, weil die USA 14 Mrd Kubikmeter weniger geliefert haben, als Vertraglich vereinbart.
Gleichzeitig müssen wir unser Gas nach Polen, Verträge gekündigt und der Ukraine, kein Geld, liefern.
Mal sehen was uns das kostet?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch, aber nicht nur.
> Die Pipeline hat durchaus auch politische und strategische Bedeutung, wenn Russland Mist baut, muss man das dann auch in Rechnung stellen.
> Ich denke ebenfalls das wenn Russland gegeüber der Ukraine Mist baut, dass dann auch die USA kein Öl mehr importieren.
> Wenn alles ruhig bliebt, sollen die Russen die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für eine Inbetriebnahme schaffen, dann wird man sehen.
> ...



Du schreibst Dinge....
Russland erfüllt alle Verträge, zu den vereinbarten Preisen. 
Was nicht bestellt wurde, wird nicht geliefert.
Der Preis steigt durch den von der EU eingeführten Markt, trotz Bedenken Russlands.
Die USA haben ihr Frackingas lieber nach Asien verkauft, weil es mehr Profit brachte, fehlt aber hier.
Dazu liefern wir Gas nach Polen,  wodurch natürlich kein Gas in die andere Richtung fließen kann und in die Ukraine.

Kannst du nicht mal bei Fakten bleiben und weniger deine "Meinung" verbreiten??


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht mal bei Fakten bleiben und weniger deine "Meinung" verbreiten??



Ich schreibe halt keine Kreml Propaganda und wenn der so weiter macht bekommt er halt in ein paar JAhren wesentlich weniger Einnahmen aus dem Öl und Gas Geschäft.
Du lügst hier in dem Thread auch nur vor, was dir die Propaganda eingetrichtert hat, denn Russland spielt offensichtlich mit dem Gasangebot gegenüber der EU und Deutschland, ob du das nun wahrhaben willst oder nicht, die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch und Reaktionen werden über kurz oder lange folgen.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe halt keine Kreml Propaganda und wenn der so weiter macht bekommt er halt in ein paar JAhren wesentlich weniger Einnahmen aus dem Öl und Gas Geschäft.
> Du lügst hier in dem Thread auch nur vor, was dir die Propaganda eingetrichtert hat, denn Russland spielt offensichtlich mit dem Gasangebot gegenüber der EU und Deutschland, ob du das nun wahrhaben willst oder nicht, die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch und Reaktionen werden über kurz oder lange folgen.



Im Gegensatz zu dir nutze ich alle Infofmationen und bilde mir eine Meinung, die auf Faktenlage basiert.
Klar haben die weniger Einnahmen, aber kommen wir damit klar wenn die Energiepreise weiter steigen?
Die Leute bröckeln doch jetzt schon über die Spritpreise und das wäre erst der Anfang.
Stelle dir vor die russischen Lieferungen müssten kompensiert werden?
Aber was ist wenn der Russe nicht angreift, sondern wartet? Vielleicht müssen die Gasleitungen in der Ukeaine gewartet werden und der Ukraine fehlen die Einnahmen? 
Dazu kein Gas für das Land, weil sie es klauten und Gazprom den Hahn zudreht?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo1OtD0Y21I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  hier mal ein "Kremelpropagandist . Der widerlegt viele deiner Vorstellungen. Ist ein USA Wissenschaftler, aber das schaust du sicher nicht an.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar haben die weniger Einnahmen, aber kommen wir damit klar wenn die Energiepreise weiter steigen?


Ja. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Leute bröckeln doch jetzt schon über die Spritpreise und das wäre erst der Anfang.


Ganz ehrlich, Sprit ist noch immer zu billig. Ein echt guter, sonst eher konservativer aber dennoch sehr realistischer Lehrer sagte schon in den 1990er Jahren, dass Sprit alleine für die Kompensation der Schäden, die dadurch verursacht würden,  5 D-Mark den Liter kosten müsste. Mittlerweile sind wir vom rein Wissenschaftlichen deutlich weiter und wissen, dass auch 2,50 € der Liter deutlich zu wenig sind. Man kann daran rummäkeln und jammern wie man will, es ändert nichts daran, dass wir mit dem Verbrennen von Ölprodukten unsere Welt künstlich zusätzlich zur normalen Warmphase anheizen und in der Folge drauf und dran sind sie in weiten Teilen unbewohnbar zu machen. Zum Glück hat Politik das erkannt und will etwas ändern. Das bedeutet eine  Umstellung des gewohnten Lebens, klar, aber lieber mal was tun als einfach nen großen Haufen drauf zu setzen und egoistisch weiter zu machen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Stelle dir vor die russischen Lieferungen müssten kompensiert werden?


Stelle dir mal vor, wir bräuchten die Lieferungen nicht mehr. Das steht Russland nämlich wegen der Energiewende mittelfristig ins Haus. Man stelle sich vor "der böse Russe" dreht den Leuten in D nun den Gashahn ab. Das würde diese Entwicklung so richtig antreiben. Stand heute wäre das sicherlich nicht gut für Deutschland, aber auf längere Sicht gesehen würde die Abhängigkeit nur noch schneller enden. Von der Warte aus könnte man darüber fast froh sein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber was ist wenn der Russe nicht angreift, sondern wartet? Vielleicht müssen die Gasleitungen in der Ukeaine gewartet werden und der Ukraine fehlen die Einnahmen?
> Dazu kein Gas für das Land, weil sie es klauten und Gazprom den Hahn zudreht?


Verstehe ich nicht. Jemand anderes?


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja



Ok, ich kenne einige die sauer sind und die Abrechnungen kommen erst.



Tekkla schrieb:


> . Ein echt guter, sonst eher konservativer aber dennoch sehr realistischer Lehrer sagte schon in den 1990er Jahren, dass Sprit alleine für die Kompensation der Schäden, die dadurch verursacht würden, 5 D-Mark den Liter kosten müsste.




Ok, das ein gut verdienender Lehrer, der nicht hundert Kilometer zur Arbeit fährt, diese Meinung vertritt.
Es gibt aber viele die wesentlich weniger verdienen und ihr Auto brauchen.
Dazu steigen noch die Heizkosten, Strom und das gibt eine explosive Dtimmung, als Gelbwesten.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das würde diese Entwicklung so richtig antreiben. Stand heute wäre das sicherlich nicht gut für Deutschland, aber auf längere Sicht gesehen würde die Abhängigkeit nur noch schneller enden.



Du weißt schon das Nord Stream 2 auch für grünen Wasserstoff vorgesehen ist?
Übrigens benötigt man auch Gas für die Düngemittelproduktion und Russlanx und Weißrussland sind da große Exporteure von Kalidünger. 
Essen wird also auch teurer. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Jemand anderes?




Ich auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und Munition und ein paar alte NVA Haubitzen bringen was? Keine Luftwaffe, kaum Panzer, kaum Luftabwehr.
> Das würden die Russen mit Kalibr, Krasukha und Co in wenigen Tagen beenden. Dazu noch hochmotiviert Milizen aus dem Donbass, die natürlich auch Wafren geliefert bekommen haben und die Ukraine existiert nicht mehr in dieser Form.


Natürlich wäre die Ukraine immer noch deutlich unterlegen. Aber sie muß sich ja irgendwie verteidigen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das einzige was bleibt sind Sanktionen die uns ordentlich in die Taschen greifen .
> Guter Plan.


Fällt dir noch eine 3. Option ein?


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre die Ukraine immer noch deutlich unterlegen. Aber sie muß sich ja irgendwie verteidigen.



Wie wäre es denn einen unterschriebenen Vertrag, vom UN Sicherheitsrat bestätigt umzusetzten?
Was wollen sie mit einem eroberten Donbass, mit Toten Ukrainern, Frauen und Kindern?
Meinst du das überstehen sie selber ?
Gibt auch noch haufenweise Kosaken in Russland, die zu Hilfe kommen.
Wozu also deshalb kämpfen?


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn einen unterschriebenen Vertrag, vom UN Sicherheitsrat bestätigt umzusetzten?


Was für einen Vertrag?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu also deshalb kämpfen?


Jedes Land hat das Recht sich zu verteidigen.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was für einen Vertrag?
> 
> Jedes Land hat das Recht sich zu verteidigen.



Minsk2.
Kennst du das nicht?
Schön einige mal hier von mir erwähnt worden.
Vielleicht einmal damit vertraut machen?


----------



## Flybarless (4. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In diesem Rahmen habe ich einmal aus Gründen einen Testabwurf der "Daisy Cutter" erleben dürfen (Vorgänger von der MOAB) mit, ich glaube, 5,5 Kilotonnen Sprengkraft.


Mit kt Sprengkraft hast du dich verhört. Moab etwa 40t, Daisy Cutter 10t ca TNT Aquivalent. Das ist noch einige Grössenordnungen von dem entfernt was selbst die kleinsten A-Sprengköpfe  anrichten.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Minsk2.
> Kennst du das nicht?
> Schön einige mal hier von mir erwähnt worden.
> Vielleicht einmal damit vertraut machen?











						Minsk II – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Zitat:


> Beobachter bezweifelten schon früh, dass das Abkommen durchdacht sei: Bereits kurz nach der Unterzeichnung der Vereinbarung traten russlandtreue Kämpfer zum Sturm auf Debalzewe an, eroberten den Ort drei Tage nach der offiziell verkündeten Waffenruhe, womit das Abkommen bereits gebrochen war. Im weiteren Verlauf schwelte der Konflikt mit wechselnder Intensität weiter. Im Juni griffen die regierungsfeindlichen Truppen den Ort Marjinka westlich von Donezk an, im August 2015 kam es im Frontabschnitt von Mariupol zu einem schweren Angriff.[8][9][10] Der Historiker Juri Felschtinski analysierte: „Die Minsker Verträge sind für Putin eine militärische List zur Umgruppierung der Streitkräfte und zum Überdenken der Situation. Sie sind so zusammengestellt, dass Russland zu nichts verpflichtet wird. Sämtliche Verpflichtungen übernehmen die „Separatisten“ oder Kiew, und sogar Europa – aber nicht Russland. Die Interpretation der Verträge ist beliebig – von jeder der beteiligten Seiten. Es ist absolut unmöglich herauszubekommen, wer gegen was verstoßen hat, die „Separatisten“ tragen keine Verantwortung, vor niemandem.“


Und weiter:


> Das Minsker Abkommen wird als vorteilhaft für Russland und nachteilig für die Ukraine bewertet.[46] Stefan Meister von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Auswärtige Politik sieht das Abkommen als einen Sieg für Präsident Putin, der seine Forderungen durchgesetzt habe ohne dafür Zugeständnisse zu machen.[47] Beide Minsker Vereinbarungen wurden von Präsident Poroschenko in einer Notlage unterzeichnet, als die ukrainische Armee in Ilowajsk und später in Debalzewe wegen der Offensive prorussischer Truppen vor dem Zusammenbruch stand.[48] Ukrainische Medien und Politiker misstrauten den russischen Zusagen und wiesen darauf hin, dass schon gegen das erste Minsker Abkommen vom September 2014 verstoßen wurde und kremltreue Truppen nach Unterzeichnung von Minsk I große Gebiete einnahmen.[24]
> 
> Kritisch gesehen wird, dass Russland in dem Abkommen nicht offen als Kriegspartei genannt wird, obwohl es die „Volksrepubliken“ mit Kämpfern und Kriegsgerät versorgt.[49] Politikwissenschaftler Fjodor Lukjanow betrachtet es als einen Triumph für Präsident Putin, dass er in dem Abkommen eine Formulierung durchsetzen konnte, die Russlands Rolle als Kriegspartei außen vor lässt.[50] Dies ermögliche der russischen Führung ihre Rolle als Kriegsbeteiligter zu bestreiten.[51] Zum Beispiel lehnte die russische Regierung einen in Minsk-II vorgeschriebenen Gefangenenaustausch mit der Begründung ab, Russland sei keine Konfliktpartei und deshalb nicht an die Minsker Vereinbarungen gebunden.[52] Die Parlamentarische Versammlung der OSZE betont allerdings, dass das Minsker Abkommen auch die Freilassung der Personen vorsieht, welche auf ukrainischem Boden entführt und illegal in Russland festgehalten werden, was unter anderem auch die Kampfpilotin Nadija Sawtschenko und den Filmemacher Oleh Senzow mit einschließt.[53]
> 
> Während Russland im Minsker Abkommen nicht als Kriegsbeteiligter genannt wird, werden die international nicht anerkannten „Volksrepubliken“ zu Verhandlungspartnern erhoben und damit de facto anerkannt.[54] Außerdem erhalten sie ein Mitspracherecht bei Änderungen der ukrainischen Verfassung.[55] Russland wolle diese Gebiete nutzen, um künftig Einfluss auf die Innen- und Außenpolitik der Ukraine zu nehmen.



Trotz all dieser Vorteile für Russland, brechen Russland und die Sepperatisten fortlaufend die Verträge.
Wie gesagt, du postet hier nichts anderes als Kreml Propaganda!


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Minsk II – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist den Kremelpropaganda ?

Minsk2 ?
Der Entwurf wurde am 17. Februar 2015 einstimmig als Resolution 2202 (2015) verabschiedet.[45]
Damit ist es ein Beschluß des UN Sicherheitsrates. 

Am Ende war es für die Ukraine ein Glück das dieser Vertrag zustande kam, weil ihre Armee erledigt war.

Nenne doch ein paar Punkte die du so schlimm findest?

Was machen den russischen Separatisten ?








						Abkommen Minsk II: 13 Punkte für den Frieden
					

Waffenstillstand, eine Amnestie und viel Kontrolle durch die OSZE: Lesen Sie hier, was die Konfliktparteien heute in Minsk ausgehandelt haben.




					m.tagesspiegel.de
				





Es ist so gut in der EU....








						Aufstand der Maschinen: Warum die Versuche der Ukraine, einheimische Produzenten zu schützen, Europa empören - Ukraine-Nachrichten
					

Die Ukraine ist im Zentrum eines Industrieskandals. Wie Strana bereits schrieb, reagierte die Europäische Union ziemlich hart auf die Idee unserer Behörden, den heimischen Maschinenbau zu unterstützen. Im Regierungsprogramm gibt es Punkte über eine protektionistische Industriepolitik und...




					ukraine-nachrichten.de
				





Lauter Freiwillige...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2Yw-ZUCoRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine Menge Text, werter @ruyven_macaran .
> Prinzipiell stimme ich Dir in deinen Ausführungen zu.
> ...
> Ich bin aus Gründen gegen jegliche Atomwaffen und die Option der atomaren Abschreckung ist eine in der Tat Schreckliche und Irrwitzige.
> ...



Keine Wiederrede, voll meine Meinung. Das Risiko ist enorm und mit einer funktionierenden internationalen Gemeischaft wäre derartige Abschreckung nicht notwendig. Ich habe lediglich argumentiert, dass ein Teil des Konzeptes durchaus funktioniert und im Falle von Russlands Einmarsch einen großen Unterschied gemacht hätte. Ob es das wert wäre, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.




Eckism schrieb:


> Die SPD "musste" ja mehr oder weniger nach der CDU-Nase tanzen.



So, musste sie? So wie sie jetzt nach der Pfeife der FDP tanzt?
Klar, wer keine eigenen Konzepte abseits von ein Bisschen Auto- und Fossilenlobbyismus hat, muss halt die Ideen anderer übernehmen. Aber dann hinterher dafür geradestehen, Waffenexporte an demokratiefeindliche Regime eingeschlossen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was hier einige bestimmte Leute immer wieder suggerieren ist, das sich Deutschland von den USA abwenden und zu Russland hinwenden sollte, am besten die ganze EU oder Europa.



Leut*E*? Ich habe bewusst nur einen Leut wahrgenommen. Und der hält selbst auf Lukaschenko Lobreden, was wohl Bände über den Sinn einer weiteren Diskussion spricht.



> Ansonsten hat Russland außer vielleicht noch Nahrungsmittel absolut nichts, gar nichts, anzubieten



Bei Lebensmitteln hat Russland eine relativ ausgeglichene Handelsbilanz. Den Handel damit werden sie also schon in eigenem Interesse weitestgehend offen halten, weil ihnen sonst die Einfuhren fehlen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland erfüllt alle Verträge, zu den vereinbarten Preisen.
> Was nicht bestellt wurde, wird nicht geliefert.



Was man nicht bestellen kann, kann auch nicht bestellt sein und bei einem Produkt mit schwankendem Bedarf sind Anpassungen der Liefermengen zwingend nötig. Genau die verweigert Russland.
"Es gibt die Liefertreue der letzten Jahrzehnte. Allerdings muss man auch sagen: Anders als bisher üblich kommt nicht mehr Gas, wenn wir es brauchen. Aber die langfristigen Verträge werden bisher erfüllt." (Bundesverband der Energie- und Wasserwirtschaft)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Nord Stream 2 auch für grünen Wasserstoff vorgesehen ist?



Beim derzeitigen Ausbautempo wird Deutschland bis 2100 keinen Überschuss an grünen Wasserstoff haben und Russland bis 3100 nicht. Das Russland EU-Häfen zur Anlandung von Importen nutzt und dann über Northstream 2 weiterleitet, kann auch ausgeschlossen werden.



> Übrigens benötigt man auch Gas für die Düngemittelproduktion ... Kalidünger.


  




Don-71 schrieb:


> Minsk II – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht Absatz 10 beim zitieren vergessen:
"Abzug aller ausländischer bewaffneter Einheiten und von [deren] Militärtechnik, ebenso von Söldnern, vom Territorium der Ukraine unter Beobachtung durch die OSZE. Entwaffnung aller illegalen Gruppierungen."

Absatz 9 ist auch einen Blick wert, wenn man negiert, dass die Bedingungen in seinem hinteren Teil erstmal von den Separatisten ermöglicht werden müssten, und allein von der ukrainischen Regierung eine Durchsetzung des gesamten Abkommens verlangt:
"Es wird die vollständige Kontrolle über die Staatsgrenze von Seiten der ukrainischen Regierung im gesamten Konfliktgebiet wiederhergestellt"


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Minsk2.
> Kennst du das nicht?
> Schön einige mal hier von mir erwähnt worden.
> Vielleicht einmal damit vertraut machen?


Wie @Don-71  und @ruyven_macaran  geschrieben haben, scheint der Vertrag wohl von Russland nicht wirklich eingehalten zu werden.
Außerdem hat Russland im UN-Sicherheitsrat dauerhaftes Vetorecht.
Welche Vorteile sollte das für die Ukraine bringen?


----------



## Tekkla (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was für einen Vertrag?



Einer ohne Wert.


> Beobachter bezweifelten schon früh, dass das Abkommen durchdacht sei: Bereits kurz nach der Unterzeichnung der Vereinbarung traten russlandtreue Kämpfer zum Sturm auf Debalzewe an, eroberten den Ort drei Tage nach der offiziell verkündeten Waffenruhe, womit das Abkommen bereits gebrochen war. Im weiteren Verlauf schwelte der Konflikt mit wechselnder Intensität weiter. Im Juni griffen die regierungsfeindlichen Truppen den Ort Marjinka westlich von Donezk an, im August 2015 kam es im Frontabschnitt von Mariupol zu einem schweren Angriff.[8][9][10] Der Historiker Juri Felschtinski analysierte: „Die Minsker Verträge sind für Putin eine militärische List zur Umgruppierung der Streitkräfte und zum Überdenken der Situation. Sie sind so zusammengestellt, dass Russland zu nichts verpflichtet wird. Sämtliche Verpflichtungen übernehmen die „Separatisten“ oder Kiew, und sogar Europa – aber nicht Russland. Die Interpretation der Verträge ist beliebig – von jeder der beteiligten Seiten. Es ist absolut unmöglich herauszubekommen, wer gegen was verstoßen hat, die „Separatisten“ tragen keine Verantwortung, vor niemandem.“[11]


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim derzeitigen Ausbautempo wird Deutschland bis 2100 keinen Überschuss an grünen Wasserstoff haben und Russland bis 3100 nicht. Das Russland EU-Häfen zur Anlandung von Importen nutzt und dann über Northstream 2 weiterleitet, kann auch ausgeschlossen werden.











						Pilotprojekte bringen Wasserstoffwirtschaft in Schwung | Branchen | Russland | Wasserstoff
					

Die Regierung will Russland zu einem führenden Produzenten entwickeln und fördert den Ausbau der Branche. Rohstoff- und Energiekonzerne starten erste...




					www.gtai.de
				




Ich denke es geht schneller.


Und für dich noch etwas zur Herstellung von Dünger.









						Düngerindustrie schließt Fabriken: Dünger wird Mangelware
					

Der Düngerhersteller Yara legt 40 Prozent seiner Produktion still. Der Grund: Die extrem hohen Gaspreise.




					www.agrarheute.com
				





Das witzige ist, mir wird Propaganda vorgeworfen und ich zitiere kein einziges Medium aus Russland. Man muß nur wissen was man sucht.
So erst einmal frühstücken.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2022)

Falls die Energiewende in Europa wirklich gelingt,
werden wohl in Russland die Lichter ausgehen


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was man nicht bestellen kann, kann auch nicht bestellt sein und bei einem Produkt mit schwankendem Bedarf sind Anpassungen der Liefermengen zwingend nötig. Genau die verweigert Russland.



Die EU wollte den " Markt" jetzt haben sie ihn. Alle Verpflichtungen werden erfüllt.
Trotz abnehmender Reserven liefern wir Gas nach Polen und der Ukraine. 
Die USA haben ihre Verpflichtungen nicht eingehalten. 
Wir pinkeln Gszprom ans Bein und erwarten Vorauseilenden Gehorsam? 
Hä?
Sollen sie doch NS2 frei geben?

Übrigens bezieht die Ukraine kein billiges Gas aus Russlsnd, nö sie bekommen es aus Deutschland und ganz neu aus Ungarn, vom bösen Orban. 









						Ukraine importiert erstmals physisch Gas aus Ungarn
					

Die Ukraine hat am 1. Februar zum ersten Mal mit dem physischen Import von Erdgas aus Ungarn begonnen. Das gab Chef des ukrainischen Gasnetzbetreibers TSOU, Sergiy Makogon, bekannt.   — Ukrinform Nachrichten.




					www.ukrinform.de
				




Seit wann fördert Ungatn Gas?
Die Bürger der Ukraine zahlen dafür einen hohen Preis.  Viele wählen zwischen Essen und heizen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie @Don-71  und @ruyven_macaran  geschrieben haben, scheint der Vertrag wohl von Russland nicht wirklich eingehalten zu werden.
> Außerdem hat Russland im UN-Sicherheitsrat dauerhaftes Vetorecht.
> Welche Vorteile sollte das für die Ukraine bringen?



Scheint? Russland ist kein Vertragspartner und was die Zwischenfälle an der Demarkationslinie betrifft, sind die Nachrichten immer auch von der jeweiligen Seite gefärbt und sicher nicht objektiv.
Fakt ist nur, das immer mal wieder Granaten in Donezk und Lugansk einschlagen, was einige scheinbar wenig juckt.
Das sind zumeist zivile Opfer.
Wie will dieb Ukraine diese Menschen zurückgewinnen? Ich denke das das Minsk2 ein guter Schritt wäre Spannungen abzubauen. 

Das die Ukraine dies schlucken musste, ist nach Debalzewo sicher klar gewesen? Wie hätten sie die Milizen sonst aufhalten sollen?
Das russische Kämpfer dorthin strömten, wie zB Kosaken,  ist nachvollziehbar und auch auf der anderen Seite fuhren haufenweise Kämpfer aus aller Welt in die Ukraine, um gegen Russland zu kämpfen. 
Österreich,  Deutschland, USA,England,Ukraine und sogar Academi /Blackwater Söldner, die sicher nicht ohne Auftrag kämpften. 









						Ukraine-Krise: 400 US-Söldner von Academi kämpfen gegen Separatisten
					

400 US-Söldner sollen in der Ostukraine gegen die Separatisten kämpfen. Das berichtet "Bild am Sonntag" und beruft sich dabei auf Geheimdienstinformationen. Die Kämpfer kommen demnach vom Militärdienstleister Academi, früher bekannt als Blackwater.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wem will man also was vorwerfen?


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Fakt ist nur, das immer mal wieder Granaten in Donezk und Lugansk einschlagen, was einige scheinbar wenig juckt.
> Das sind zumeist zivile Opfer.


Und die pro-russischen Kämpfer haben keinen zivilen Opfer auf ihrem Konto?


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die pro-russischen Kämpfer haben keinen zivilen Opfer auf ihrem Konto?



Bis jetzt sagen offizielle Stellen das die meisten Toten in den Gebieten der Rebellen sind?


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sagen offizielle Stellen das die meisten Toten in den Gebieten der Rebellen sind?


Selbst wenn es so wäre, kann es ja am feindlichen Beschuss liegen.

Krieg ist grundsätzlich schlecht. Mir wäre auch lieber wenn dort Frieden wäre.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so wäre, kann es ja am feindlichen Beschuss liegen.
> 
> Krieg ist grundsätzlich schlecht. Mir wäre auch lieber wenn dort Frieden wäre.


Du behauptest also das sie ihre eigenen Leute abknallen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das witzige ist, mir wird Propaganda vorgeworfen und ich zitiere kein einziges Medium aus Russland.



80% deiner Behauptungen sind 1A-Kremlpropaganda komplett ohne passende Quelle. (Meist als Sugestivfrage.) Und weitere 15% sind genauso dämlich und quellenlos. An der Stelle der Hinweis, dass Artikel zur Ammoniumproduktion 0,  mit Kalisalzen zu tun haben...




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die EU wollte den " Markt" jetzt haben sie ihn.



Wenn ein Staatskonzern auf neue Aufträge und hohe Gewinne gegenüber einem sogenannten politischen Gegner verzichtet, dann ist das alles, aber garantiert keine Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Februar 2022)

Das ist falsch. Ich liefere dir zu allem  eine Quelle aus westlicher Produktion . Du kannst aber gerne Fragen.
Leider hilft das nicht, weil du nur dein Weltbild zulässt und andere Quellen rundherum ablehnst.
Es gibt keine gute Seite und es gab doch schon genug "Fälschungen" um einen Kriegsgrund" zu liefern?
Colin Powell und das berühmte Reagenzglas im Sicherheitsrat, um den Krieg gegen den Irak führen zu können.








						Irak-Krieg: Als Colin Powell seine unglücklichste Rede hielt - WELT
					

Am 5. Februar 2003 begründete der erste farbige US-Außenminister den längst beschlossenen Krieg der Regierung Bush gegen den Irak - mit falschen Beweisen. Jahre später entschuldigte er sich.




					www.welt.de
				



Oder das hier.




__





						Brutkastenlüge – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein Staatskonzern auf neue Aufträge und hohe Gewinne gegenüber einem sogenannten politischen Gegner verzichtet, dann ist das alles, aber garantiert keine Marktwirtschaft.



Du hast echt keine Ahnung? Warum soll ich etwas liefern, was der andere nach eigenem Bekunden nicht braucht,  in einer Situation, wo ich nicht einmal sicher sein könnte mein Geld zu brkommen?
Hallo, wenn wir nicht Polen, dadurch wird die Leitung blockiert da ein Rückfluss stattfindet und die Ukraine beliefern würden,  natürlich mit Profit,  hätten wir mehr Reserven.
Abgesehen könnten wir doch noch mehr bestellen?

"Hier widerspricht Timm Kehler vom Branchenverband: Zwar habe es "einige Einschnitte in täglichen Gasflüssen gegeben, jedoch: Die vom staatlichen Gaskonzern Gazprom gelieferten Mengen lägen 40 Prozent über der Vorjahres-Menge. Dem Konzern könne man daher keinen Vorwurf machen. Auch Gas-Experte Lohmann sieht keine Beweise dafür, dass Russland absichtlich weniger Gas liefere."








						Was steckt hinter den Rekordpreisen für Gas?
					

Die Gaspreise in Deutschland steigen stark. Den Grund dafür vermuten einige Kritiker in Russland. Doch Experten sehen den Ursprung anderswo.




					www.zdf.de
				




Wow, 40% über der Vorjahresmenge! 
Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


Wenn du den doppelten Hinweis nicht verstanden hast?
Zur Produktion von Dünger benötigt man Gas.

Durch die Sanktionen gegen Weißrussland,  gibt es weniger Kalidünger.

Sanktionen gegen uns selber?


Etwas scheint aber zu passieren.

USA wollen die Trump Sanktionen gegen den Iran zurücknehmen und bitten die Chinesen  Einfußnahme bei Putin ?!
Vielleicht ist auch der Krieg in der Ukraine abgeblasen?
Macron forciert Normandieformat und verlangt Einhaltung von Minsk2.
Deutschland verbietet Überflüge der Engländer mit Waffenlieferungen in die Ukraine.
Erdogan ist in Minsk und will ein Treffen zwischen Selnsky und Putin vermitteln.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zur Produktion von Dünger benötigt man Gas.


Man benötigt CO2. Das kann man aus Methan gewinnen oder aus anderen Produktionsabläufen. Wie immer ist das eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du behauptest also das sie ihre eigenen Leute abknallen?


Nein. Ich hatte das zuerst falsch verstanden.
Mit "Rebellen" meinst du ja die pro-russischen Kämpfer.
Es sterben auf beiden Seiten logischer Weise auch Zivilisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2022)

You asked for it...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.



#1 Quelle.



> Leider hilft das nicht, weil du nur dein Weltbild zulässt



#2 Quelle.



> und andere Quellen rundherum ablehnst.



#3 Quelle.



> Es gibt keine gute Seite und es gab doch schon genug "Fälschungen"



#4 Quelle.



> um einen Kriegsgrund" zu liefern?



#5 Quelle.



> Colin Powell und das berühmte Reagenzglas im Sicherheitsrat, um den Krieg gegen den Irak führen zu können.



#6 Quelle, die einen Bezug dieser Aussage zum vorliegenden Thema herstellt/belegt dass dieser Satz etwas anderes als offtopic whataboutism ist.



> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#7 Dito.



> Du hast echt keine Ahnung?



#8 Quelle.



> Warum soll ich etwas liefern, was der andere nach eigenem Bekunden nicht braucht,  in einer Situation, wo ich nicht einmal sicher sein könnte mein Geld zu brkommen?



#9 Quelle, die einen Bezug dieser Aussage zum vorliegenden Thema herstellt/belegt dass dieser Satz etwas anderes als offtopic whataboutism ist.



> Abgesehen könnten wir doch noch mehr bestellen?



Quelle ... kannst du dir sparen, denn wie ich schon weiter oben in von von dir angefeindeten und zitierten, somit also gelesenen Aussage mit Quelle gepostet habe: Nein, können wir nicht.



> Wenn du den doppelten Hinweis nicht verstanden hast?
> Zur Produktion von Dünger benötigt man Gas.



Kann es sein, dass du dich trotz mehrfachem Hinweis auf die Fehlerhaftigkeit deiner jetzt zm dritten Mal wiederholten Verknüpfung immer noch nicht darüber informiert hast, was Kalidünger eigentlich ist und wie er im Gegensatz zu Nitratdünger hergestellt wird?

(An der Stelle die Anmerkung, dass man auch für Nitratdünger nicht zwingend Erdgas benötigt, sondern schlichtweg große Mengen Energie. Die kann aus Gas kommen, große Wasserkraftwerke sind aber z.T. auch beliebte Standorte.)



> Durch die Sanktionen gegen Weißrussland,  gibt es weniger Kalidünger.



#10 Quelle.



> Etwas scheint aber zu passieren.
> 
> USA wollen die Trump Sanktionen gegen den Iran zurücknehmen und bitten die Chinesen Einfußnahme bei Putin ?!
> Vielleicht ist auch der Krieg in der Ukraine abgeblasen?
> ...




Statistik eines einzelnen Posts:
- 10 fragwürdige Aussagen, die ohne Angabe einer belastbaren Quelle nichts weiter als Provokationen und damit übrigens ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln sind.
- Eine Falschaussage wieder besseren Wissens, klarer Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln.
- Eine Falschaussage möglicherweise mangels besseren Wissens, dass aber mit Vorsatz.
- 5 Aussagen, von denen die erste nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, die zweite eine argumentfreie Vermutung ist und die restlichen drei mehr, teils minder alt sind und bislang keine direkten Auswirkungen haben. Alle fünf ohne Verknüpfung zur Diskussion und somit scheinbar ohne Diskussionsabsicht abgesetzt.


Ich bin mal gespannt, wie du nachbesserst.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Februar 2022)

Frage: 
Schafft ihr es noch mal *zum eigentlichen Thema zurück*, oder haut ihr euch nur noch gegenseitig _beliebige _Argumente für *"Ich hab mehr recht als du hast, ätsch!"* um die Ohren?



Haltet mal kurz inne, ansonsten sehe ich hier keine Zukunft...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Februar 2022)

Ukraine: Videos widerlegen offizielles Bild von Russlands «Übung»
					

Eine Auswertung von Videomaterial widerlegt das Propagandabild von einem normalen Manöver in Weissrussland: Russisches Militär taucht nicht nur an den offiziellen Übungsstandorten auf, sondern auch in einer strategisch wichtigen Region an der ukrainischen Grenze. Von dort führt die kürzeste...




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Tekkla (6. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir unterstellen Russland Angriffsabsichten mit Truppen die 200-300 km von der Ukrainischen Grenze entfernt sind



Offensichtlich mit recht!









						Ukraine: Russland zieht die Schlinge zu, wie neue Bilder belegen
					

Satellitenaufnahmen und Videos vom Wochenende zeigen, wie sich die militärische Bedrohungslage für die Ukraine rasch verschärft. Alarmierter denn je äussern sich auch die USA.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Tschetan (6. Februar 2022)

Was sind 100, oder 1300000 Mann?









						Hybride Mathematik der russischen Bedrohung: Was macht der Kreml und warum? | UACRISIS.ORG
					

Russland hat mehr als 100.000 Soldaten in der Nähe der ukrainischen Grenzen zusammengezogen. Dies ist weiterhin ein wichtiges Thema in der politischen | Uacrisis.org




					uacrisis.org
				




Warum nicht mal auf die Ukrainern selber hören?


----------



## Tekkla (6. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal auf die Ukrainern selber hören?


Das ist über einen Monat alt. 

Deine Argumentation zielt einzig und alleine auf Beschwichtigung ab. Und wenn man mit aktuellen Realitäten kommt, die eine deiner Beschwichtigungen zu widerlegen beginnt, dann gehst du darauf nicht ein und zündest die nächste Nebelkerze. Das ist so richtige CCCP Manier.

Erkläre mir mal bitte glaubhaft, warum man 60% seiner Truppen so an der Grenze eines Nachbarlandes konzentrieren muss, wenn man nicht gedenkt diese einzusetzen?


----------



## Tschetan (6. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist über einen Monat alt.
> 
> Deine Argumentation zielt einzig und alleine auf Beschwichtigung ab. Und wenn man mit aktuellen Realitäten kommt, die eine deiner Beschwichtigungen zu widerlegen beginnt, dann gehst du darauf nicht ein und zündest die nächste Nebelkerze. Das ist so richtige CCCP Manier.
> 
> Erkläre mir mal bitte glaubhaft, warum man 60% seiner Truppen so an der Grenze eines Nachbarlandes konzentrieren muss, wenn man nicht gedenkt diese einzusetzen?




Ist dir mal aufgefallen das scheinbar alle Bilder von Maxar sind, einer privaten Firma und nur bestimmte Ausschnitte zeigen?
Ich würde gerne mal selber sehen, wo und in welcher Gegend diese Trupoen sich befinden?
Wie schon aufgezeigt, gibt es genug Fälle, wo man mit Hilfe von Lügen, einen Krieg begonnen hat.
Ich verstehe nicht diese Leichtgläubigkeit.
Selbst 150k Truppen würden für die Größe der verkündeten Aggression nicht ausreichen. 
Gerade wir Deutschen sollten wissen, wie schwer es dort ist gegen Partisanen zu kämpfen, Nachschubrouten zu schützen, bzw Nachschub zu organisieren. 
Auch wenn die Russen gewinnen, wäre es ein Pyrussieg, der sie langfristig schädigen würde und sei es nur durch die Versorgung der eroberten Grbiete.

Es ist einfach nicht logisch. 
Das einzige mögliche Szenario,  wäre ein Angriff der Ukraine, um die Osturkaine zurück zu holen.
Dafür reichen dann 100k Truppen mit Abstandswaffen und Luftabwehr, auch schon als Abchreckung.
Übrigens sind das nicht 60% der russischen Truppen.

Sie sollten sich friedlich einigen. Keiner von beiden gewinnt dabei etwas,


----------



## Tekkla (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist dir mal aufgefallen das scheinbar alle Bilder von Maxar sind, einer privaten Firma und nur bestimmte Ausschnitte zeigen?


Weil das Bilder einer privaten Firma sind, die nicht unter Verschluss sind, während der noch detailliertere crazy army shit streng geheim ist? Just a guess.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal selber sehen, wo und in welcher Gegend diese Trupoen sich befinden?


Liest du dir die Links von uns überhaupt durch? Gerade die letzten von der NZZ beantworten dir diese Fragen sehr eindeutig.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie schon aufgezeigt, gibt es genug Fälle, wo man mit Hilfe von Lügen, einen Krieg begonnen hat.


Ja. Und es hat für mich den Anschein, als würdest du diesen Part für den Kreml in diesem Forum übernehmen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht diese Leichtgläubigkeit.


Und ich verstehe nicht, warum das Bedrohungspotenzial von dir so vehement kleingeredet wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst 150k Truppen würden für die Größe der verkündeten Aggression nicht ausreichen.


Es reicht die Truppen des Gegners an diversen Fronten zu binden, um dann in einer konzertierten Aktion mit den Weißrussen Kiew anzugreifen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade wir Deutschen sollten wissen, wie schwer es dort ist gegen Partisanen zu kämpfen, Nachschubrouten zu schützen, bzw Nachschub zu organisieren.


Wir sind mittlerweile im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Russen gewinnen, wäre es ein Pyrussieg, der sie langfristig schädigen würde und sei es nur durch die Versorgung der eroberten Gebiete.


Bei Menschen, die eine neue Weltordnung anstreben, sind solche Gedanken nicht relevant. Hier geht es um Ideologie.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht logisch.


Doch, wenn man einfach mal annimmt, dass das Ziel des ganzen abseits jedweder westlicher "Logik" liegt. Ideologien haben ihre eigene Logik.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das einzige mögliche Szenario,  wäre ein Angriff der Ukraine, um die Osturkaine zurück zu holen.


Wunderbar. Damit wird die Geschichte in die Welt gesetzt, dass der Bedrohte ja eigentlich der Aggressor ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür reichen dann 100k Truppen mit Abstandswaffen und Luftabwehr, auch schon als Abchreckung.


Nun schon fast 150.00 + 20.000-30.000 Separatisten im Donbass + keine Ahnung wie viele "Urlauber" und Söldner im Donbass und auf der Krim + keine Ahnung wie viele  Belarussen im Norden + Gott wer weiß viele Russen, die man als Freischärler im  Osten und Süden der Ukaine aktivieren kann. Meine grobe Schätzung geht so auf 300.00 Menschen unter Waffen, mit denen man von Norden, Osten und Süden aktiv werden könnte. Die werden von einer überwältigenden russischen Macht in der Luft gedeckt. Wenn's losgeht, dann werden die Ukraine und die Welt sich umschauen wie schnell dort Fakten geschaffen werden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie sollten sich friedlich einigen. Keiner von beiden gewinnt dabei etwas,


Ja. Die Russen sollten sich zurückziehen, die illegal annektierten Gebiete zurückgeben und die Unterstützung der Separatisten im Donbass einstellen. Das wäre mal ein Anfang.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Klar ist Maxar eine private Firma 
Du wirst kaum Zugriff auf Bilder des Pentagons in der Zeitung haben.
Also kaufen sich Reuters und Co. eben Bilder von einem Privatsatelliten.
Kannst du auch, ein Bild kostet ca. 700 US $.
Hat unsere PR Abteilung aus anderen Gründen (logisch) vom Großraum München auch schon gemacht.


Du kannst aber auch über EOS.com/LandViewer Zugriff auf die Daten von 10 Satelliten haben.
Musst dich nur über irgendein Konto, z. B. das von google (ich) anmelden oder eben registrieren.
Zum Drucken musst du eben wieder einen Obulus entrichten (ca. 110 US $), angucken kannste aber den Truppenaufmarsch der Russen live und du wirst feststellen, er ist real:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Tschetan
Vielleicht noch ein paar Worte zum Donbass.
Faktisch ist die Lage in etwa so, als würde die autonome Provinz Bozen "plötzlich" sich bewaffnen und einen  Krieg gegen den Rest von Italien anzetteln, um den Anschluss an Österreich zu erzwingen.
Wo liegt der Fehler?
In bewaffnen und Krieg.
Nimm bitte zur Kenntnis, dass unter demokratischem Blickwinkel die "Aufständischen" nicht mehr als schlichtweg Terroristen sind, die mit Waffengewalt die Souveränität eines Staates gefährden.
Deine verbaler Umdrehung, die Ukraine wäre der Aggressor ist schlichtweg absurd.

Die Mindestvoraussetzungen zur Normalisierung der Beziehungen und den Glauben daran, dass Russland es ernst nehmen würde, wären die sofortige Räumung der Krim und die sofortige Entwaffnung und Inhaftierung der Terroristen im Donbass.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Faktisch ist die Lage in etwa so, als würde die autonome Provinz Bozen "plötzlich" sich bewaffnen und einen Krieg gegen den Rest von Italien anzetteln, um den Anschluss an Österreich zu erzwingen.
> Wo liegt der Fehler?


War das nicht Südtirol?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man einfach mal annimmt, dass das Ziel des ganzen abseits jedweder westlicher "Logik" liegt. Ideologien haben ihre eigene Logik.


Abschreckung und Nationalismus?
Ich meine ein gewissr Herr sagte die größte Katastrophe des *20. Jahrhunderts* wäre der Zerfall der UdSSR gewesen, nicht WWI und WWII!


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht Südtirol?


Yess, Sire


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nimm bitte zur Kenntnis, dass unter demokratischem Blickwinkel die "Aufständischen" nicht mehr als schlichtweg Terroristen sind, die mit Waffengewalt die Souveränität eines Staates gefährden.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon eine verkürzte Sichtweise, denn immerhin ist der Maidan auch nicht nach unseren demokratischen Standards gelaufen. Was wäre wenn vor dem Reichstag so ein Lager aufgeschlagen worden wäre, mit rechtsradikalen Schlägertrupps? ( rechter Sektor Dimitri Jarosch) 
Wie würde die Bevölkerung reagieren, wenn es eine Vereinbarung gibt, in der Neuwahlen vereinbart wurden und der gewählte Präsident fliehen muß, um nicht umgebracht zu werden? Das Polizisten getötet wurden, wäre hier auch unmöglich.
Dürfen dann Leute dagegen demonstrieren und ihren Unwillen bekunden?
Als dann Sicherheitskräfte losgeschickt wurden, von einer eingesetzten und nicht gewählten Regierung, eskalierte die Situation zum Krieg. Dabei wechselten Einheiten die Seite, oder gingen  einfach nach Hause. 
Unschuldig ist keine Seite und überall sind auch Nationalisten am Werk, weshalb ich Lieferungen von Waffen skeptisch sehe.

Die "Rückgabe" der Krim, gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung? Wie soll das gehen?
Sie hätten, historisch gesehen, auch ihre eigene Republik Krim gründen können.

Warum drehe ich etwas? Im Moment gibt es einen Waffenstillstand, ausgehandelt unter anderem von Deutschland und der sollte halten und keiner ist ein Aggressor . Ich sehe einfach keine vernünftige Argumentation, welche einen Angriff Russlands irgendwie erklären könnte. Es gibt ihn nicht.
Für mich ist diese ganze Situation sinnlos und ich würde lieber wieder Kooperation zwischen diesen beiden Nationen sehen.

Aber mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erschreckend das bei der  Wiedergeburt dieser Nationen, scheinbar immer Gespenster der Vergangenheit ihre Idole und Helden werden?
Jetzt werden Leute, die mit unseren Nazis kollaborierten, Nationalhelden. Estland, Lettland, Ukraine und selbst in Weißrussland schwenkte die Opposition Fahnen, die Kollaborateure schwenkten.
Wer will mit denen wirklich zu tun haben?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, ist es nicht erschreckend das bei der Wiedergeburt dieser Nationen, scheinbar immer Gespenster der Vergangenheit ihre Idole und Helden werden?
> Jetzt werden Leute, die mit unseren Nazis kollaborierten, Nationalhelden. Estland, Lettland, Ukraine und selbst in Weißrussland schwenkte die Opposition Fahnen, die Kollaborateure schwenkten.
> Wer will mit denen wirklich zu tun haben?




Wen willst du hier eigentlich für sau dumm verkaufen?
Diese Leute haben mit den "Nazis" kollaboriert, weil sie sich von Russland befreien wollten, die Balten waren schon länger eigenständige Staaten als Russland, die Ukraine ist schon ein Produkt des WWI, aber wahrscheinlich sind für dich Kaiserreich und KuK Monarchie auch Nazis.
Die Leute mussten dann erkennen das sie die Cholera Stalin mit der Pest Hitler getauscht haben, deshalb ist der Rückhalt für die Nazis auch sofort in sich zusammengefallen.
Das ändert aber noch lange nichts daran, das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerungen dieser Staaten, von den Russen befreit werden wollte und will!


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil das Bilder einer privaten Firma sind, die nicht unter Verschluss sind, während der noch detailliertere crazy army shit streng geheim ist? Just a guess.



Ich will Bilder sehen, die ich nachvollziehen kann. So ein Militärlager kann sonstwo liegen und ehrlich, wenn man einen Angriff vorbereitet, täuscht man und tarnt. Da siehst du keine Technik mehr und in den Kasernen stehen Attrapen .
Haben die Alliierten schon bei der Landung in  der Normandie gemacht.
Abgesehen davon hat man in Kasachstan gesehen wie schnell die Russen Truppen verlegen können.
Die müssen nicht Monatelang ihre Leutchen verlegen und Wetter spielt auch keine Rolle für Angriffe.

Warum wird die Logik ausgelassen?





Tekkla schrieb:


> Es reicht die Truppen des Gegners an diversen Fronten zu binden, um dann in einer konzertierten Aktion mit den Weißrussen Kiew anzugreifen.



Wozu sollte man seine Truppen in ein Land schicken, das man nicht besitzen will? Die Kosten und dazu noch Sanktionen? Um den Gegner an " diversen" Fronten zu binden ?
Das kostet aber auch eigene Kräfte die fehlen, während die Ukraine wesentlich schneller ihre Truppen durch Verlegungen konzentrieren könnte. Die anderen müssen nämlich immer außen herum.
Im Prinzip unterscheidet sich ein Krieg in dieser Form nicht vom 2.Weltkrieg, nur das fie Waffen mehr Vernichtungskraft besitzen. 
Stelle dir die Ukraine wie den Kursker Bogen vor.

Was du an Mutmaßungen zur militärischen Seite anführst, würde einen dritten Weltkrieg bedeuten und gerade deshalb sollte man verhandeln, miteinander reden und Scheuklappen abnehmen.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Ach immer wieder die Story vom Maidan.
Dieser Janukowitsch war ein Diktator, so wie jetzt immer noch Lukaschenka und Putin sind.








						Chronologie: Wie es zur Maidan Revolution kam
					

Die Revolution in der Ukraine 2013/14 verlief über mehrere Monate in verschiedenen Etappen und Eskalationsstufen bis hin zum Krieg. Ein Überblick.




					www.nzz.ch
				



Wenn ein Volk einen Diktator vertreibt, so ist es deren größtes Recht und keine Legitimation für das Nachbarland, Teile eines souveränen Landes zu besetzen und in einer anderen Gegend einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die "Rückgabe" der Krim, gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung? Wie soll das gehen?
> Sie hätten, historisch gesehen, auch ihre eigene Republik Krim gründen können.


Norde Dich erst mal rechtstaatlich ein.
Die Bevölkerung hatte da gar nix zu melden.
Russische Grüne Männchen haben die Insel besetzt und die Ukraine hatte gar nicht die militärischen Mittel, dagegen anzugehen.
Historisch, mein kleines Putin-Sprachrohr, hätte allenfalls der Nachfolger des Osmanischen Reiches einen gewissen Rechtsanspruch auf die Krim.
Russland definitiv und historisch belegbar nicht.

Der Aggressor sitzt EINDEUTIG im Kreml, weil ein kleines, auf Bären reitendes Männchen in 50ger Jahre-Allmachtsfantasien das alte Russland wieder auferstehen lassen möchte.
thats all.

Keine Ahnung was dich hier antreibt.
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn du per Zufall in einer Schreibagentur in St. Petersburg deinen Arbeitsplatz hast.
Dieser subtile, relativierende Stil kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder sehen, die ich nachvollziehen kann. So ein Militärlager kann sonstwo liegen und ehrlich, wenn man einen Angriff vorbereitet, täuscht man und tarnt. Da siehst du keine Technik mehr und in den Kasernen stehen Attrapen .
> Haben die Alliierten schon bei der Landung in  der Normandie gemacht.
> Abgesehen davon hat man in Kasachstan gesehen wie schnell die Russen Truppen verlegen können.
> Die müssen nicht Monatelang ihre Leutchen verlegen und Wetter spielt auch keine Rolle für Angriffe.


Netter Versuch.
Die  Normandie liegt gute 80 Jahre zurück und es nützt nix, eingebrannte und bekannte Erinnerung abzurufen, um die Wahrheit zu verdrehen.
Ich war viel zu lange bei der Truppe, um einzuschätzen, ob ein Manöver, ein Drohszenario oder etwas anderes aufgezogen wird.
Und hier liegt es eindeutig bei Drohszenario mit der Option, Angriffsoperationen auszuführen.
Kasachstan waren ein paar Fallschirmjäger, hier ist es eindeutig Großgerät - andere Dimension.

Du willst dich ja gar nicht mit meinen Infos beschäftigen.
Der obige Link versetzt dich in die Lage, in Echtzeit die Russen von oben als Zivilist zu beobachten und dank Infrarotsatelliten siehst du sogar die laufenden Motoren.

Ahhh... jetzt kommt gleich die Gegenantwort, ob du denn weisst, ob die Bilder real sind von den 10 Satelliten, OK...

Ich gebe zu, ich bin auch nur eine KI von google...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Diese eigenständigen Staaten wurden immer unter dem Schutz von Staaten gegründet, die sich mit Russland , oder der SU im Krieg befanden.


Ja klar, die ganze Welt war im Krieg mit der UdSSR, als die baltischen Staaten, Belarus, Ukraine, Kasachstan und ein paar Dutzend andere Republiken deren Unabhängigkeit erklärten.
Man muss nicht alles mit WK II erklären wollen.
Den Zerfall der UdSSR haben die Russen ganz alleine geschafft.

Apropos Historie:
Ist die bewußt, dass die Russen eigentlich gar nix in Moskau oder Kiew oder sonst wo in ihrem Land verloren haben?
Alles Wikingersiedlungen.
Ich verlange, dass Russland sofort wieder an Norwegen fällt.
Soweit zum historischen Kontext.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn du per Zufall in einer Schreibagentur in St. Petersburg deinen Arbeitsplatz hast.



Alles klar, darauf habe ich gewartet.
Nee, komme aus Berlin und habe einfach ne andere Auffassung und Sicht und habe nur Links aus unserer Medienlandschaft gepostet.









						Starkes Misstrauen gegenüber der NATO in der Ukraine | DW | 28.09.2006
					

In der Ukraine gilt der NATO-Beitritt als strategisches Ziel. Umfragen zeigen jedoch, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung dem Bündnis misstraut. Meinungsforscher machen dafür die mangelhafte Information verantwortlich.




					www.dw.com
				












						Haltung der Ukrainer:innen zu einem möglichen NATO-Beitritt | Länder-Analysen
					






					www.laender-analysen.de
				




Kann man auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die "Rückgabe" der Krim, gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung? Wie soll das gehen?


Gegen welchen Willen? Den Russen, die da leben?
Was ist mit den Leuten, die von der Krim geflohen sind weil sie Angst vor den Russen hatten?


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Die Option Nato-Beitritt der Ukraine steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte?
Keiner in der Nato erwägt ernsthaft einen solchen Schritt.

Die einzige politisch/wirtschaftliche Annäherung und auch letztlich Grund für die Maidangeschehnisse war ein Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU, also auf Augenhöhe mit z. B. der Türkei vs. EU.
Thats all...

PS:
Danke für die Links, also wären knapp die Hälfte der Ukrainer FÜR einen Nato-Beitritt?
Da hat manches NATO-Land weniger internen Rückhalt....


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie schon aufgezeigt, gibt es genug Fälle, wo man mit Hilfe von Lügen, einen Krieg begonnen hat.



Meinst Du die abzeichenlosen Selbstverteidigungskraefte auf der Krim?


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Ich frage nur mal

1. Wenn die Bevölkerung der Krim, noch ein Referendum abhalten würde und das frühere Ergebnis bestätigt.

2  Der Donbass das gleiche macht.  

Was macht man dann?
Zählt da ebenfalls das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker? Gibt doch genügend Länder wo das vollzogen wurde und der Wunsch der Menschen umgesetzt wurde?
Wäre das nicht besser als ein Krieg in Europa?


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Starkes Misstrauen gegenüber der NATO in der Ukraine | DW | 28.09.2006
> 
> 
> In der Ukraine gilt der NATO-Beitritt als strategisches Ziel. Umfragen zeigen jedoch, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung dem Bündnis misstraut. Meinungsforscher machen dafür die mangelhafte Information verantwortlich.
> ...


Ich bin nicht schlecht, auch wenn ein wenig außer Übung... 

Der Autor des ersten Artikels bei der DW ist:
Gebiet Lemberg , Exekutivkomitee des Stadtrats von Stebnyzja
POSITION
Stellvertretender Bürgermeister für Wohnungs- und Kommunalwirtschaft und Bauwesen

Und aktuell wegen Korruption in der Ukraine angeklagt.
Weswegen wohl?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage nur mal
> 
> 1. Wenn die Bevölkerung der Krim, noch ein Referendum abhalten würde und das frühere Ergebnis bestätigt.
> 
> ...


Genau aus diesem Grund sind z. B. das Baskenland, Bretagne, Flandern, Katalonien usw. alle in Europa unabhängig, sicher doch.




__





						Liste derzeitiger Sezessionsbestrebungen in Europa – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wage den Blick mal auf die Rubrik "Mehrheitlich nicht anerkannt", dass diese Gebiete immer teile einer ehemaligen Republik sind, die sich von Moskau losgelöst hat.
Zufall...? (!)

Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob nationalistisch eingestellte Menschen die Unabhängigkeit  (mit Waffengewalt) haben wollen oder ob die Integrität eines Staates gefährdet wird.

Wir sind im 21 Jahrhundert angekommen.
Die modernen Lösungen sind i. d. R. nicht mehr Zersplitterung in kleinere Staaten, sondern Autonomie für Volksgruppen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

"Die einzige politisch/wirtschaftliche Annäherung und auch letztlich Grund für die Maidangeschehnisse war ein Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU, also auf Augenhöhe mit z. B. der Türkei vs. EU.
Thats all..." Zitat

Sicher, Janukowitsch hat nur Schiss bekommen, weil der größte Teil der Industrie, gerade im Donezkbecken, den Bach runtergegangen wäre, oder jetzt ist.

""Ich habe die Mitgliedstaaten gebeten, der Ukraine und den östlichen Partnern gegenüber ambitioniert zu sein." Die Ukrainer hätten immer wieder gesagt: "Die Reformen werden schmerzhaft sein und Zeit brauchen, deshalb brauchen wir Licht am Ende des Tunnels."

"Man könne der Ukraine, aber auch Moldawien und Georgien, nicht einerseits sagen, dass ein Beitritt zur russischen Zollunion mit dem EU-Assoziierungsabkommen nicht kompatibel sei, ihnen gleichzeitig aber eine EU-Mitgliedschaft vorenthalten, kritisiert Füle. "Aber einige Mitgliedstaaten waren zu diesem Signal nicht bereit"









						Ukraine: EU-Verhandler geben Bundesregierung Mitschuld an Krise
					

Vor einem Jahr scheiterten die Verhandlungen über ein Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen EU und der Ukraine. Die beiden damaligen Verhandler sehen Versäumnisse bei der EU - insbesondere der Bundesregierung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Vielleicht öffnet es etwas den Blick?
Ein Abkommen was den Handel mit den größten Handespartner damals verhindert/ behindert und nicht einmal die Perspektive zum Beitritt?
Eigentlich Verantwortubgsvoll gehandelt.

Schon klar das ne andere Meinung ja nicht gefragt ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die modernen Lösungen sind i. d. R. nicht mehr Zersplitterung in kleinere Staaten, sondern Autonomie für Volksgruppen.




Genau, das denke ich seit 1990.


----------



## Whispercat (7. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Offensichtlich mit recht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soso Russland zieht die Schlinge laut Überschrift also zu ... sehen wir doch mal was im Artikel selbst steht.

Zitat :

_*"Am 1. November hatten Satellitenbilder zum ersten Mal alarmierende Belege für einen russischen Truppenaufmarsch geliefert. Sie zeigten bei Jelnja ein riesiges Militärlager, das kurz zuvor auf einem freien Feld errichtet worden war. Es handelte sich um Panzer und Artilleriegeschütze der 41. Armee, die nach einer Militärübung nicht in ihre Kasernen in Sibirien zurückgekehrt waren.

Eine unmittelbare Bedrohung der Ukraine stellte dieses Kriegsgerät jedoch aus zwei Gründen nicht dar: Die Distanz zur Grenze war beträchtlich, und auf dem Stützpunkt befand sich laut den Satellitenbildern nur ein Minimum an Personal. Doch beides ändert sich nun auf dramatische Weise."*_

Halten wir also bis zu diesem Punkt fest, die hochoffiziellen Sattelitenbilder geben genau nichts her. Aber lesen wir erstmal weiter :

_*"Videos aus sozialen Netzwerken vom Freitag und Samstag lassen wenig Zweifel daran, dass Panzer und Artillerie von Jelnja in die Region von Nowosybkow verlegt werden – weniger als 40 Kilometer von der ukrainischen Grenze entfernt. Diese Distanz liegt bereits innerhalb der Reichweite von einigen dieser Waffensysteme."*_

*Gleichzeitig zeigten Flugradar-Daten allein am Samstag mindestens zehn Flüge von Militärtransportern des Typs Il-76 von Sibirien nach Westen. Damit erhalten die Pessimisten unter den Beobachtern recht, die davor gewarnt hatten, dass Jelnja wohl nur eine Basis zur Zwischenstationierung von Waffen sei und Russlands Armeeführung in einer letzten Phase von Kriegsvorbereitungen blitzartig das nötige Personal einfliegen könnte."*

Fassen wir also mal zusammen, die Sattelitendaten geben nichts her und die ganze Story von der potentiellen Bedrohung basiert auf nichts ausser Videos von Truppentransporten, die von Privatpersonen auf sozialen Netzwerken geteilt wurden. Und natürlich darf auch mein Lieblingswort "könnte" nicht fehlen. Russland könnte dies, Russland könnte dass, hätte hätte, fucking Fahrradkette. Und sowas wird einem hier dann als Fakt verkauft.

Und dann noch kurz zum zweiten Artikel der in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlägt weswegen ich nur noch den Schluss zitiere:

_*"In einem neueren, am 28. Januar hochgeladenen Tiktok-Video vom Bahnhof Retschiza bringt der Urheber mit dem Profilnamen Alex Schunder deutliche Besorgnis zum Ausdruck. «Es hat immer mehr davon», schreibt er über das ankommende Militärmaterial. Mit einem anderen Nutzer geht er einig, dass es sich nicht um eine Übung handeln könne. Von dritter Seite muss er sich dafür beschimpfen lassen, er habe wohl nie im Militär gedient – und wenn, dann wohl als Küchengehilfe.*_

*Die Entfesselung eines kriegerischen Konflikts sei fast sicher, meint einer der Kommentatoren auf der Plattform trocken. «Früher oder später hat so etwas passieren müssen."*

Man stelle sich also mal vor, da debattieren ein paar Privatpersonen auf Tiktok über Truppentransporte und einer davon "ist fast sicher" dass es zu einem kriegerischen Konflikt kommen muss. Und dass verkauft uns die NZZ dann als hochoffizielle Kriegsvorbereitung. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Liest du dir die Links von uns überhaupt durch? Gerade die letzten von der NZZ beantworten dir diese Fragen sehr eindeutig.


Privatpersonen auf Tiktok sind sich FAST SICHER !!!!!!!!111111



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja. Und es hat für mich den Anschein, als würdest du diesen Part für den Kreml in diesem Forum übernehmen.


Dinge zu hinterfragen oder vielleicht einfach nur abzuwarten bis sich manche Dinge klarer entwickeln macht einen nicht automatisch Pro Russland.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und ich verstehe nicht, warum das Bedrohungspotenzial von dir so vehement kleingeredet wird.


Weil, Privatpersonen die "sich fast sicher sind" nunmal kein brauchbarer Indikator für irgendetwas sind. 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nun schon fast 150.00 + 20.000-30.000 Separatisten im Donbass + keine Ahnung wie viele "Urlauber" und Söldner im Donbass


Quelle


Tekkla schrieb:


> und auf der Krim


Quelle


Tekkla schrieb:


> + keine Ahnung wie viele  Belarussen im Norden + Gott wer weiß viele Russen, die man als Freischärler im  Osten und Süden der Ukaine aktivieren kann.


Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette


Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine grobe Schätzung geht so auf 300.00 Menschen unter Waffen, mit denen man von Norden, Osten und Süden aktiv werden könnte. Die werden von einer überwältigenden russischen Macht in der Luft gedeckt. Wenn's losgeht, dann werden die Ukraine und die Welt sich umschauen wie schnell dort Fakten geschaffen werden.


"Meine grobe Schätzung" ... keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja. Die Russen sollten sich zurückziehen, die illegal annektierten Gebiete zurückgeben und die Unterstützung der Separatisten im Donbass einstellen. Das wäre mal ein Anfang.


Auch wenn man es nach Jahren immer noch wiederholt, wiederholt und wiederholt, das Russland die Krim annektiert hat wird halt einfach nicht wahrer.

"Annexion" bedeutet im Völkerrecht ganz klar* die gewaltsame Aneignung* von Land gegen den Willen des Staates dem es zugehört durch einen anderen Staat. Aber was auf der Krim stattgefunden hat müsste man eher Sezession nennen, eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung getragen von einem Referendum dass die Abspaltung von der Ukraine zum Ziel hatte. Darauf folgte dann der Antrag der damaligen De Facto Regierung der Krim auf Aufnahme in die russische Förderation welchen Russland annahm.

Zum besseren Verständnis -  Russland ist nicht mit Gewalt auf die Krim marschiert hat und hat gesagt "wir haben hier jetzt das sagen", sondern die damalige de Facto Regierung der Krim hat auf Basis des Referendums einen Antrag auf Aufnahme in die russische Förderation gestellt welcher von Russland angenommen wurde. Dass Russland es mal besser unterlassen hätte während dieses Referendums seine Soldaten aufzustellen steht zwar ausser Diskussion, aber trotzdem, es fiel kein Schuss, es gab keinen Toten, nicht der geringste Versuch des Auf/Widerstands seitens der Bevölkerung gegen die Russen. Warum blieb hier der Maidan 2.0 aus ?

Fairerweise muss man zwar sagen dass die damalige De Facto Regierung der Krim mit Abspaltung, Referendum und Beitritt zur russischen Förderation massiv gegen die ukrainische Verfassung vestossen hat, allerdings ist/war dies primär das Problem der damaligen de Facto Regierung und nicht von Russland die nicht an die ukrainische Verfassung gebunden sind.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ach immer wieder die Story vom Maidan.
> Dieser Janukowitsch war ein Diktator, so wie jetzt immer noch Lukaschenka und Putin sind.


Soso, das EU Abkommen vorerst abzulehnen mit der Begründung dass die Ukraine noch nicht so weit sei macht einen jetzt schon zum Diktator ? 



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ein Volk einen Diktator vertreibt, so ist es deren größtes Recht und keine Legitimation für das Nachbarland, Teile eines souveränen Landes zu besetzen und in einer anderen Gegend einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln.











						Wiktor Janukowytsch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Zitat daraus :

*"Es ist umstritten, ob die Absetzung von Janukowytsch mit der ukrainischen Verfassung vereinbar war.*_[36][42][43] Sein Anwalt gab im November 2021 bekannt, dass Janukowytsch Klage gegen die seiner Meinung nach illegale Absetzung durch die Werchowna Rada einlegen wird.[44]

Laut Artikel 108 sieht die ukrainische Verfassung neben dem Tod des Amtsinhabers oder dessen Rücktritt nur die Absetzung aus gesundheitlichen Gründen oder im Zuge eines Amtsenthebungsverfahrens vor. Eine Amtsenthebung kommt nach Artikel 111 bei Hochverrat und anderen schweren Verbrechen in Frage. Ein solcher Prozess wurde aber im Fall Janukowytsch nicht durchlaufen. Der vom Parlament genannte Grund, dass er durch Verlassen des Landes seine Präsidentschaft verwirkt hätte, ist in der Verfassung nicht vorgesehen."_




compisucher schrieb:


> Norde Dich erst mal rechtstaatlich ein.
> Die Bevölkerung hatte da gar nix zu melden.
> Russische Grüne Männchen haben die Insel besetzt und die Ukraine hatte gar nicht die militärischen Mittel, dagegen anzugehen.


Dass die Russen im Rahmen des Refenderums mal lieber in ihren Kasernen in Sewastopol geblieben wären steht ausser Diskussion. Aber die Frage ist trotzdem, warum gab es bis Heute seitens der Bevölkerung nicht den kleinsten Funken Widerstand dagegen ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Aggressor sitzt EINDEUTIG im Kreml, weil ein kleines, auf Bären reitendes Männchen in 50ger Jahre-Allmachtsfantasien das alte Russland wieder auferstehen lassen möchte.
> thats all.


Sogennante Raketenabwehrschilde vor Russlands Haustür, ständige "Übungen" vor Russlands Haustür sind natürlich keine Aggressionen. Das die USA bereits 1959 nuklear bestückte Mittelstreckenbomber in Italien und der Türkei stationierten was die Kubakrise zur Folge hatte war natürlich auch keine Aggression.

Wenn der Westen etwas macht sind es stets "Übungen" reagieren die Russen ist es stets "Aggression". Ich meine dass muss man sich mal geben, die NATO hält eine Übung nach der anderen vor Russlands Haustür ab mit der Begründung dass Russland so ein böser Aggressor ist. *Nochmal,* nicht Russland tanzt vor der US Haustür, die NATO tanzt vor Russlands Haustür und nennt Russland einen Aggressor.

You can't fucking imagine it



compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dich hier antreibt.
> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn du per Zufall in einer Schreibagentur in St. Petersburg deinen Arbeitsplatz hast.
> Dieser subtile, relativierende Stil kommt mir bekannt vor...


Ja klar was auch sonst, jeder der nicht dem vorgebenen Narrativ folgt dass Russland das absolute Böse ist muss ein russischer Agent sein so nach dem Motto bist du nicht für uns, bist du automatisch gegen uns. Dass nenne ich mal eine wirklich reife und erwachsene Geisteshaltung. 

Uhhhhh Putin hier und Putin da und Putin überhaupt .... hachja, Feindbilder an denen man sich abreagieren kann sind schon was schönes nicht ?


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Diktator Janukowitsch hat das abgelehnt. 

"haben Experten noch einmal die Assoziierungsverträge durchleuchtet, die Kiew mit der Europäischen Union ursprünglich schließen wollte, und deren Nichtunterzeichnung im November vergangenen Jahres Auslöser für die ersten Proteste gewesen waren. Dabei mussten sie zugestehen, dass die Unterzeichnung des Abkommens der Ukraine wohl deutlich mehr geschadet als genutzt hätte. Die wenigsten ukrainischen Produkte seien in der EU konkurrenzfähig, heißt es in einer Analyse der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Auswärtige Politik. Die im Assoziierungsabkommen vorgesehenen Handelserleichterungen hätten zwar deutschen und europäischen Lieferanten genutzt, kaum aber ukrainischen Exporteuren. Die Industrie des Landes sei „veraltet und kaum wettbewerbsfähig”.









						Wirtschaft in der Ukraine: Ukrainische Produkte taugen kaum für Europa
					

Die ukrainische Währung befindet sich im Sinkflug, mit jedem Tag geht es ein Stückchen weiter in den Keller. Das ist nicht nur bitter für alle, die das Land für einen Urlaub verlassen. Bitter ist das auch für die Wirtschaft und die Staatskassen.




					www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage nur mal
> 
> 1. Wenn die Bevölkerung der Krim, noch ein Referendum abhalten würde und das frühere Ergebnis bestätigt.
> 
> ...


Wenn du alle nicht CSU Wähler aus Bayern vertreibst und dann fragst, welche Partei in Bayern die beste ist, was denkst du, welche Antwort du bekommen wirst?
Frag doch mal alle Ukrainer, sind ja ein paar Millionen. wie die das so finden.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du alle nicht CSU Wähler aus Bayern vertreibst und dann fragst, welche Partei in Bayern die beste ist, was denkst du, welche Antwort du bekommen wirst?
> Frag doch mal alle Ukrainer, sind ja ein paar Millionen. wie die das so finden.




Mensch Thereshold, was soll ich da antworten? Sind alle Abspaltungen in Jugoslawien ok? Sind nur Abspaltungen von Russland ok?
Man sollte einheitliche Standards anlegen und umsetzten.
Besser wäre es doch gewesen, wenn zB die OSZE das Referendum beobachtet hätte?
Man war eingeladen.

Am Ende ist aus diesem Theater damals eine Situation entstanden, die das Potential zu einem größeren Krieg hat.
Wie will man da raus kommen?
Ich stelle mir sogar die Reintegration des Donbass in der Ukraine schwer vor, bei der Zahl der Opfer.
Genauso ist es unmöglich anzunehmen, das die Krim zurück zur Ukraine kommt.
Was also tun?

Deinen Link habe ich überhaupt nicht angeklickt, weil Bezahlsperre, aber TikTok ist nicht dein ernst ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mensch Thereshold, was soll ich da antworten? Sind alle Abspaltungen in Jugoslawien ok? Sind nur Abspaltungen von Russland ok?


Jugoslawien war ja ein Vielvölkerstaat und Spannungen gab es doch schon immer.
Guck dir Tschechei und Slowakei an. Die haben sich getrennt, wobei die Tschechoslowakei früher auch noch mit einem Teil in der Ukraine war, wenn ich nicht irre.
Wenn also eine Volksgruppe in der Ukraine sich  abspalten will, kann sie das doch auch mit völkerrechtlich konformen Mitteln  machen, wozu muss man Krieg führen und wieso mischt sich Russland ein?
Klar ist, dass die Ukraine ein souveräner, unabhängig Staat ist, da hat sich keiner einzumischen. Aktuell ist es ja so, dass die USA, die EU und Russland um die Ukraine verhandeln. Meiner Meinung nach ein Witz. Weder die USa, noch die EU oder Russland haben da was zu suchen. Die Ukraine klärt das innerhalb des Landes und gut.
Und welchem Bündnis die Ukraine beitreten wollen, ist ihre eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

@Whispercat :
Es geht doch nicht wirklich um Feindbilder.
Wir können uns jetzt gegenseitig aufzählen, wer wann was und warum in der Weltgeschichte falsch gemacht hat.
Es gab auch mal Atomraketen auf Kuba, Russen, die in die Tschechoslowakei einmarschiert sind und Amis, die sich in Vietnam eine sehr blutige Nase geholt hatten und ein völliges Chaos im Irak hinterlassen haben.
Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen, Highlites wären dann sicher auch z. B.  die blutige imperiale Politik GBs in der Kolonialphase oder der Anfang der Völkerwanderung durch mongolische Reiterheere.

Jetzt und hier im Jahre 2022 haben wir einen unabhängigen und souveränen Staat Namens Ukraine.
Und das Wörtchen unabhängig ist dem Kreml ein Dorn im Auge.
Also wird abgegraben, da ein bisschen Krim, dort ein wenig Donbass, ein paar grüne Männchen hier und dort ein paar Separatisten.
Worin in aller Welt liegt auch nur ein Hauch der Legitimation all dieser Aktionen Seitens Russlands?


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es nach Jahren immer noch wiederholt, wiederholt und wiederholt, das Russland die Krim annektiert hat wird halt einfach nicht wahrer.
> 
> "Annexion" bedeutet im Völkerrecht ganz klar* die gewaltsame Aneignung* von Land gegen den Willen des Staates dem es zugehört durch einen anderen Staat. Aber was auf der Krim stattgefunden hat müsste man eher Sezession nennen, eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung getragen von einem Referendum dass die Abspaltung von der Ukraine zum Ziel hatte. Darauf folgte dann der Antrag der damaligen De Facto Regierung der Krim auf Aufnahme in die russische Förderation welchen Russland annahm.
> 
> Zum besseren Verständnis -  Russland ist nicht mit Gewalt auf die Krim marschiert hat und hat gesagt "wir haben hier jetzt das sagen", sondern die damalige de Facto Regierung der Krim hat auf Basis des Referendums einen Antrag auf Aufnahme in die russische Förderation gestellt welcher von Russland angenommen wurde. Dass Russland es mal besser unterlassen hätte während dieses Referendums seine Soldaten aufzustellen steht zwar ausser Diskussion, aber trotzdem, es fiel kein Schuss, es gab keinen Toten, nicht der geringste Versuch des Auf/Widerstands seitens der Bevölkerung gegen die Russen. Warum blieb hier der Maidan 2.0 aus ?


Auch wenn die Russen, bei der Besetzung scheinbar keine Waffen eingesetzt haben, war es eine rechtswidrige Besetzung. Und bei so einer Übermacht, wer soll sich da überhaupt noch zur Wehr setzen?
Die wurden außerdem überrascht und das ging alles sehr schnell.
Dadurch das Militär eingesetzt wurde, kann man aber sehr wohl von einer Annexion sprechen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jugoslawien war ja ein Vielvölkerstaat und Spannungen gab es doch schon immer.



Die Ukraine ist auch ein " Vielvölkerstaat". Ich finde diese Vielstaaterei und den Nationalismus überhaupt nicht gut, aber wenn er irgendwo akzeptiert wird, dann bitte überall.
Was machen die USA im Irak, trotz Aufforderung das Land zu verlassen? Was in Syrien?
Die können ihre Probleme ebenfalls lösen, aber darum geht es ja nicht?

Der Konflikt in der Ukraine entzündete sich am Maidan, was einige Putsch nennen und den darauf folgenden Gesetzten durch die neue, eingesetzte Regierung mit, unserem Jungen in Kiew, Jazenjuk.
Ach und man verkündete 5Mrd in einen Regierungswechsel investiert zu haben.
Alles kann man unter Frau Nuland nachlesen.

Warum sollten da Teile der Bevölkerung, die besonders unter der Assoziation gelitten hätten, nicht sauer sein?
Hätte man von unserer Seite nicht eher die Truppen zurückpeifen sollen, um Verhandlungen zu führen?

Ich kann das nicht verstehen.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist auch ein " Vielvölkerstaat". Ich finde diese Vielstaaterei und den Nationalismus überhaupt nicht gut, aber wenn er irgendwo akzeptiert wird, dann bitte überall.
> Was machen die USA im Irak, trotz Aufforderung das Land zu verlassen? Was in Syrien?
> Die können ihre Probleme ebenfalls lösen, aber darum geht es ja nicht?
> 
> ...


Die Ukraine hat nun mal ein recht schweres Erbe aus der Zaren- und Sowjetzeit.
Wenn 32 Mio. Ukrainer und 8 Mio. Russen als "Ethnien" in einem Land leben, 
so kann man dennoch nicht den Konflikt mit Zession oder Krieg lösen.
Der Anteil übriger Volksgruppen in der Ukraine ist durchaus mit den meisten europäischen Staaten vergleichbar.
Auch z. B. Deutschland hat Sorben, Dänen, Wallonen usw. in Grenzregionen als Bürger.
In Fakt, hatte ich mal gelesen, dass mittlerweile ca. 1/3 der Bundesbürger einen Migrationshintergrund haben.

Und natürlich war es eine Art Putsch, zweifellos, aber auch eine interne Angelegenheit der Ukraine.
Und sicherlich haben sowohl russische wie auch US-Geheimdienste Strippen gezogen.

Das Resultat ist nun ein frei gewählter Präsident, nun gut ein Komiker, aber die demokratische Mehrheit wollte ihn.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum nun das Land primär von einer Seite destabilisiert wird.

Und um nun den Bogen zurückzubekommen:
Warum in aller Welt stationiert Russland eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl von Truppen (ich lasse mal eine Zahl weg) an einer Grenze, die eh schon von russlandfreundlichen Separatisten besetzt ist die regulären Streitkräfte der Ukraine hier gerade mal eine Pattsituation etablieren können?

Das ergibt keinen Sinn in Richtung Stabilisierung des Nachbarn, oder?


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat nun mal ein recht schweres Erbe aus der Zaren- und Sowjetzeit.
> Wenn 32 Mio. Ukrainer und 8 Mio. Russen als "Ethnien" in einem Land leben,
> so kann man dennoch nicht den Konflikt mit Zession oder Krieg lösen.
> Der Anteil übriger Volksgruppen in der Ukraine ist durchaus mit den meisten europäischen Staaten vergleichbar.
> ...




Liest sich schon mal gut und dem würde ich größtenteils nicht widersprechen,  nur ich sehe die Ukraine als Spielball der Interessen und alle Politiker der letzten Jahre waren irgendwie Handpuppen.
Janukowitsch, der einen " Revolutionär" in einer Wahl ablösen konnte, eierte zwischen Ost und West, wie Lukaschenko, um möglichst viel rauszuholen. 
Ihrem Volk hat aber keiner etwas gebracht.

Warum Russland Truppen in der Nähe hat?








						Ostukraine - Zum Beistand entschlossen
					

Der Westen ist sich einig: Russland soll auf Truppen nahe der Grenze verzichten. Die Warnungen vor einem Angriff auf die „Volksrepubliken“ ignorieren sie derweil




					www.freitag.de
				




Ist mal eine Meinung. Könnte man diese vielleicht berücksichtigen?  Was wissen wir über die Opfer in der Ostukraine?
Hier ein Punkt der Minsker Vereinbarungen.

8. Beide Seiten müssen an einer Wiederherstellung der Sozial- und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen arbeiten, damit etwa die Zahlung von Renten und Steuern wieder aufgenommen werden kann. Kiew verpflichtet sich, den Bankensektor im Konfliktgebiet wieder aufzubauen.

Das ist nicht passiert,  womit did Menschen auf Russland angewiesen sind, weil sie sonst verhungern. Was sagt die EU?

Ja, auch die Russen haben auf die Verstärkung der ukrainischen Kräfte reagiert, die zB mit Bayraktar Drohnen Einsätze fliegen.
Sie werden jetzt im Fall eines Angriffes die Ostukraine unterstützen, um ein  " Srebrenica"( Peskow) zu verhindern.
Ist sicher übertrieben, aber sie richten sich nach " Vorgaben " aus dem Westen.

Man muß nicht alles gut finden aber Politik ist so und da ist keine Seite besser und ein Kampf der Gesellschaftordnungen ist es auch nicht.
Es geht einfach um Vorherrschaft, Macht und 2 Staaten die sich einfach nicht mehr unterbuttern lassen wollen.
Dazu kommt das die Russen sich nicht mehr weiter zurückziehen können und werden.
Wir werden darunter leiden.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das die Russen sich nicht mehr weiter zurückziehen können und werden.


Müssen sie doch auch nicht, aber wieso muss das immer militärisch enden?
Russland könnte Geld in Infrastruktur stecken, in Bildung, sie könnten Kooperationspartnerschaften eingehen. 
Anstatt die Oligarchen reich machen, ehr die Knete gut verteilen, so dass viele was davon haben.
Aber Russland hat sich im Prinzip genauso entwickelt, wie es die USA schon waren. Die finanzielle Elite steuert die Staatsausgaben so, dass sie möglichst viel Geld in die eigenen Taschen stecken können.
Putin hatte ja am Anfang seiner Präsidentschaft  gute Ideen und damals fand ich das echt super. Leider  hat sich das nicht so entwickelt, gerade im Bereich Menschenrechte, Meinungsfreiheit und Vielfalt. 
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die Russen die Kurve kriegen, vermutlich aber erst wenn Putin nicht mehr an der Macht ist.
Oder die Russen treten der Nato bei. 
Als Nato Partner kann man ohne Probleme in ein Land einmarschieren und Saddam, .... ich meine die Diktatur für die eigenen Interessen verändern.   
Als Nato Partner kann man einfach mal ein Landstrich eines anderen Landes besetzen und die dortigen Kurden -- upps, ich meine natürlich die Feinde des Volkes bekämpfen.   
Als Nato Partner kannst du Waffen in Krisengebiete verkaufen -- dort, wo es keine Konflikte gibt, braucht es ja auch keine Waffen. Ägypten, Saudi Arabien -- das Kanzleramt kennt die Adressen.


----------



## JePe (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist sicher übertrieben, aber sie richten sich nach " Vorgaben " aus dem Westen.



Nicht direkt uebertrieben - eher schwachsinnig, weil in Deinem wirren Gedankenkonstrukt die Ukraine die Ukraine angreifen und Russland unaufgefordert der Ukraine zu Hilfe eilen* wuerde. 

Merkste selber, oder? Vielleicht erwarte ich da aber auch einfach zu viel von Dir.

Aber who knows. Die oertlichen Warlords de facto-Regierung© koennte dann ja um Schutz durch den russischen Baeren bitten, der, Zufaelle gibt´s, gerade um die Ukraine herumschleicht. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch direkt danach wieder ein von einer de facto-Regierung© abgehaltenes Referendum, bei dem die Schutzbeduerftigen waehlen koennen zwischen 1. der Mitgliedschaft in der Russischen Foederation und 2. dem Nichtverbleib in der Ukraine. Ich bin sicher, Du nicht - aber ich erkenne hier ein Muster.

*Hoffen wir, dass die Hilfe nicht wieder auch Flugabwehr beinhaltet - das ist ja schon mal ziemlich in die abzeichenlose gruene Buxe gegangen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen sie doch auch nicht, aber wieso muss das immer militärisch enden?



Vielleicht weil sie keine Wahl haben .
Seit 90 rückt die Nato immer weiter an ihre Grenzen. Sicher kann jedes Land entscheiden ob sie einem Bündnis beitreten, aber ein Bündnis kann auch entscheiden wen es aufnimmt. 
Wenn man jemand an seinen Taten messen soll, sieht man Abschußrampen die auch für Marschflugkörper mit Atomsprenköpfen geeignet sind.
20 Jahre gab es keine Probleme zwischen der Ukraine und Russland, bis die EU unbedingt dieses Abkommen durchdrücken wollte.

Der olle Schmidt hatte schon recht

"Altkanzler Helmut Schmidt bezeichnete in einem Interview im Mai 2014 die Politik der EU-Kommission als unfähig und größenwahnsinnig. Sie mische sich in die Weltpolitik ein und provoziere damit die Gefahr eines Krieges. Die „Bürokraten in Brüssel“ hätten die Ukraine vor die „scheinbare Wahl“ gestellt, sich zwischen West und Ost entscheiden zu müssen.[76] Günter Verheugen widersprach Schmidt: EU-Politiker, nicht Beamte hätten sich offen mit dem sogenannten Euro-Maidan solidarisiert und nicht gesehen oder sehen wollen, dass es sich weder um eine landesweite noch um eine homogene Bewegung handelte. Europäische Politiker hätten sich als „blind für die innenpolitischen Spannungen zwischen der Ost- und der Westukraine“ erwiesen. „Weil europäische politische Eliten nur noch in Kategorien wie prorussisch und proeuropäisch denken konnten und den Konflikt statt den Dialog mit Russland bevorzugten, haben sie – und nicht die Brüsseler Bürokraten – die schwerste Krise in Europa in diesem Jahrhundert mit ausgelöst. Ein Gutteil der Verantwortung dafür liegt in Berlin.“[77]"


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie keine Wahl haben .
> Seit 90 rückt die Nato immer weiter an ihre Grenzen.


Aber was macht das denn?
Denkst du, nur weil Polen jetzt in der Nato ist, dass sie die alten grenzen von vor dem Weltkrieg wieder haben wollen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich die baltischen Staaten so besser fühlen, denn dort leben ja auch viele Russen.
Und die Ukraine zeigt ja jetzt, dass die Idee nicht verkehrt war. Vielleicht hätte sich Russland die kleinen Staaten an der Ostsee schon längst einverleibt. Wer weiß das schon.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Putin den alten Glanz der Sowjetunion wieder aufleuchten lassen will und er die Mittel genau einzuschätzen weiß, die dafür notwendig sind.
Wobei ich persönlich nicht glaube, dass Russland in die Ukraine einmarschieren will. Putin will gucken, wie zerstritten die Nato und die Eu sind und da steckt er sein Claim ab.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Diktator Janukowitsch hat das abgelehnt.
> 
> "haben Experten noch einmal die Assoziierungsverträge durchleuchtet, die Kiew mit der Europäischen Union ursprünglich schließen wollte, und deren Nichtunterzeichnung im November vergangenen Jahres Auslöser für die ersten Proteste gewesen waren. Dabei mussten sie zugestehen, dass die Unterzeichnung des Abkommens der Ukraine wohl deutlich mehr geschadet als genutzt hätte. Die wenigsten ukrainischen Produkte seien in der EU konkurrenzfähig, heißt es in einer Analyse der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Auswärtige Politik. Die im Assoziierungsabkommen vorgesehenen Handelserleichterungen hätten zwar deutschen und europäischen Lieferanten genutzt, kaum aber ukrainischen Exporteuren. Die Industrie des Landes sei „veraltet und kaum wettbewerbsfähig”.
> 
> ...


Was ja auch kein großes Problem darstellt. Das war mit Polen anderen ehemaligen WP Staaten nicht anders. Die hinken in vielen witschaftlichen Bereichen halt massivst wegen Zeit in der UDSSR hinterher. Solange die nicht mit Rohstoffen halbwegs punkten können, solange muss man auf andrem Wege die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Ist bei uns doch nicht anders. 

Wie man es machen kann, dass kann man an China sehen. Die waren bis in die 1990er hinein echt arm dran. Und wo stehen die jetzt? Mit der EU hätte es die Chance für einen Weg nach vorne gegeben. Ob sie daraus was erwachsen wäre? Keine Ahnung.  Das Gemeine daran ist a ber, dass es mit oder gegen Russland nur zum Nachteil gewesen wäre bzw jetzt ist.

Schon traurig




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> EU-Politiker, nicht Beamte, hätten sich offen mit dem sogenannten Euro-Maidan solidarisiert und nicht gesehen oder sehen wollen, dass es sich weder um eine landesweite noch um eine homogene Bewegung handelte. Europäische Politiker hätten sich als „blind für die innenpolitischen Spannungen zwischen der Ost- und der Westukraine“ erwiesen. „Weil europäische politische Eliten nur noch in Kategorien wie prorussisch und proeuropäisch denken konnten und d*en Konflikt statt den Dialog mit Russland bevorzugten, *haben sie – und nicht die Brüsseler Bürokraten – die schwerste Krise in Europa in diesem Jahrhundert mit ausgelöst. Ein Gutteil der Verantwortung dafür liegt in Berlin.“[77]"


Und da irrt Verheugen in meinen Augen. Was hat Russland damit zu tun, dass ein souveränder Staat sein eigenes Schicksal bestimmt? Es ging hier im Werte, Norrmen und wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit für eine ggf. gemeinsame Zukunft unter dem Dacher der EU und nicht darum atomare Waffen an die Grenze zu Russland zu stellen. Was die Ukraine für sich will, das hat Putin 'nen feuchten Furz zu kümmern, solange es nicht die territoriale Unversehrtheit seines eigenen Landes betrifft!

Dass Verrheugen an der Stelle das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Ukrainer negiert zeigt für mich einfach nur, dass der tattsächlich so denkt wie wir es hier Putin zuschreiben - in den Gedankenbahnen einer noch immer irgendwie relevanten UDSSR. Und das ist falsch!


----------



## Tschetan (7. Februar 2022)

__





						Michael Hudson: America’s Real Adversaries Are Its European and Other Allies | naked capitalism
					

America has gone off the deep end re Ukraine. It's pressuring allies to engage in economic self-harm, which is not a relationship-builder




					www.nakedcapitalism.com
				




Ist interessant, aber kein Zweiteiler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage nur mal
> 
> 1. Wenn die Bevölkerung der Krim, noch ein Referendum abhalten würde und das frühere Ergebnis bestätigt.
> 
> ...



WENN die rechtmäßige Bevölkerung der genannten Gebiete, also ihre Einwohner Stichtag 1.1.2014, in einer freien Wahl mehrheitlich für eine Unabhängigkeit stimmen und für alle Folgekosten aufkommen würden, d.h.
- anteilige Übernahme der Staatsverschuldung der Ukraine
- Ausgleich der Nettoinvestitionen des Gesamtlandes in den vorangehenden 10-20 Jahren (im Donbas ggf. negativ, aber die Krim wurde afaik auf zentralukrainische Kosten herausgeputzt in Erwartung von Tourismuseinnahmen, die jetzt der Kreml kassiert)
- Entschädigung der pro-Ukrainer für materielle Verluste, wenn sie sich für eine Abwanderung entscheiden (= Abkauf sämtlicher Immobilien zum Zeitwert gemäß 1.1.2014 zzgl. aller etwaigen seitdem vorgenommen Investitionen)
- Finanzierung des Ersatzes aller verlorengehenden Sicherheitseinrichtungen der Ukraine (also im wesentlichen Aufbau der neuen Grenzanlagen jenseits der verschobenen Grenze und Bau eines neuen Marinehafens als Ersatz für Sewastopol)
- Ersatz des mittel-ostukrainischen Seeanschlusses durch Bau einer leistungsfähigen Bahntrasse von den dortigen Ex-Häfen in die Westukraine

In kurz: Wenn man dafür sorgen würde, dass niemand der dagegen ist einen Nachteil hat, außer dass er sich ggf. eine neue Region suchen müsste, in der er keine Minderheit darstellt.
DANN wäre das ganze zumindest moralisch akzeptabel.

Aber das ist vermutlich genauso wahrscheinlich, wie das du dein Quellen-Versprechen einlöst, Argumente statt Whataboutism präsentierst und aufhörst, Kreml-Progpaganda und diffamierende Sugestivfragen zu verbreiten.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Mensch Thereshold, was soll ich da antworten?



Vielleicht was anderes als Gegenfragen?



> Sind alle Abspaltungen in Jugoslawien ok?



Die sind bis heute ein riesiges Problem, wie jeder weiß, der auch nur einen Bruchteil der Nachrichten aus Bosnien-Herzegowina in den letzten Monaten verfolgt hat.




Whispercat schrieb:


> "Annexion" bedeutet im Völkerrecht ganz klar* die gewaltsame Aneignung* von Land gegen den Willen des Staates dem es zugehört durch einen anderen Staat. Aber was auf der Krim stattgefunden hat müsste man eher Sezession nennen, eine Unabhängigkeitserklärung getragen von einem Referendum dass die Abspaltung von der Ukraine zum Ziel hatte. Darauf folgte dann der Antrag der damaligen De Facto Regierung der Krim auf Aufnahme in die russische Förderation welchen Russland annahm.



Weiß nicht, ob du das Geprahle deines Lieblingsautokraten seinerzeit verpasst hast, aber Putin hat längst bestätigt, dass die "grünen Männchen" russisches Militär waren.
Das heißt die Reihenfolge ist
Schritt 1: Russische Einheiten marschieren in ukrainisches Gebiet ein
Schritt 2: Russische Einheiten übernehmen die Kontrolle über ukrainisches Gebiet
---Ende---
Was nach dieser EROBERUNG für Zirkusse abgehalten wurden, interessiert bei der Bewertung des Einmarschs nicht.



> Zum besseren Verständnis -  Russland ist nicht mit Gewalt auf die Krim marschiert



Wenn jemand mit vorgehaltener Waffe vor ukrainischen Institutionen aufmarschiert und die wenigen Soldaten, die es gewagt haben, gegen die offensichtliche Übermacht aktiv zu werden, ermordet, dann ist das "Gewalt" und jeder, der das Gegenteil zu verbreitet, ist ein Lügner.



> Warum blieb hier der Maidan 2.0 aus ?



Weil der Maidan ein zivile Protestveranstaltung in relativ friedlichem Umfeld war. Kein Aufstand gegen eine unterdrückende Armee.



> Fairerweise muss man zwar sagen dass die damalige De Facto Regierung der Krim mit Abspaltung, Referendum und Beitritt zur russischen Förderation massiv gegen die ukrainische Verfassung vestossen hat, allerdings ist/war dies primär das Problem der damaligen de Facto Regierung und nicht von Russland die nicht an die ukrainische Verfassung gebunden sind.



Sie sind an internationale Abkommen gebunden. Die haben sie in dem Moment verletzt, in dem russische Truppen in der Ukraine aktiv wurden. Desweiteren hatte die mit russischer Hilfe selbstermächtigte "Regierung" der Krim in keinster Weise die nötige Legitimation, um überhaupt gemäß internationalem Recht gültige Abkommen zu schließen und an dieses Recht ist eigentlich auch Russland gebunden bzw. gehört aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft ausgeschlossen, wenn sie dieses missachten.
(Was aber leider in diesem Fall genauso schlecht funktioniert, wie in allen vorangehenden Fällen.)



> Aber die Frage ist trotzdem, warum gab es bis Heute seitens der Bevölkerung nicht den kleinsten Funken Widerstand dagegen ?



Gab es, vor allem aus den Reihen der Krimtataren, ignorierne Putinversteher aber halt einfach, und stellen stattdessen falsche Sugestivfragen. Mittlerweile sind längst alle zivilen Aktivitäten verboten und wer trotzdem weitergemacht hat verhaftet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> um überhaupt gemäß internationalem Recht gültige Abkommen zu schließen und an dieses Recht ist eigentlich auch Russland gebunden bzw. gehört aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft ausgeschlossen, wenn sie dieses missachten.


Und warum wurden/werden die dann nicht ausgeschlossen?


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum wurden/werden die dann nicht ausgeschlossen?


Tja, Kleinigkeiten wie exemplarisch Nordstream 2 und Mister Schröder verhindern zumindest seitens der EU ein gemeinsames Vorgehen bisher.
Bisherige Sanktionen treffen leider eher die russische Bevölkerung an Stelle des Oligarchenklüngels.
So lange Putins Luxusjacht problemlos eine mehrmonatige Überholung in einer deutschen Werft erfährt, wird sich da auch nix ändern.








						Wladimir Putins Jacht: Warum verließ sie Hamburg so plötzlich?
					

Seit September 2021 führte die Werft Blohm+Voss Umbauten an Wladimir Putins Luxusjacht »Graceful« durch. Nachdem die »Kieler Nachrichten« darüber berichtet, sticht das Schiff plötzlich in See. Was steckt dahinter?




					www.spiegel.de
				




By the way, kann mir einer erklären, wie Putin es mit seinem Jahresgehalt von ca. 280.000 € schafft, eine Jacht für 100.000.000 US $ zu erwerben und zu betreiben (5-10 Mio. US $/anno) ?








						Inside GRACEFUL Yacht • Kosatka • Blohm Voss • 2014 • Value $100M • Owner Vladimir Putin
					

The Graceful yacht was built by Blohm & Voss in 2014. The superyacht is designed by H2 Yacht Design. Her owner is reportedly Vladimir Putin. She is now named Kosatka




					www.superyachtfan.com


----------



## Tekkla (9. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mensch Thereshold, was soll ich da antworten? Sind alle Abspaltungen in Jugoslawien ok? Sind nur Abspaltungen von Russland ok?
> Man sollte einheitliche Standards anlegen und umsetzten.
> Besser wäre es doch gewesen, wenn zB die OSZE das Referendum beobachtet hätte?
> Man war eingeladen.


Boah. Lass den Whataboutismus endlich bleiben,  und verdrehe nicht immer die zeitlichen Abläufe. Erst kam die russische Annektion danach das Referendum zum Anschluss ans Reich. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende ist aus diesem Theater damals eine Situation entstanden, die das Potential zu einem größeren Krieg hat.
> Wie will man da raus kommen?
> Ich stelle mir sogar die Reintegration des Donbass in der Ukraine schwer vor, bei der Zahl der Opfer.
> Genauso ist es unmöglich anzunehmen, das die Krim zurück zur Ukraine kommt.
> Was also tun?


Russland sagen,  dass  diese von ihnen gemachte Grütze nicht noch weiter gehen kann und darf. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Deinen Link habe ich überhaupt nicht angeklickt, weil Bezahlsperre, aber TikTok ist nicht dein ernst ?


Gewohne dich dran. TikTok wird über kurz odet lang DAS Medium werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und warum wurden/werden die dann nicht ausgeschlossen?



Auf die Frage hätte ich von Merkel & Co auch mal gerne eine ehrliche Antwort gehört...




Tekkla schrieb:


> Gewohne dich dran. TikTok wird über kurz odet lang DAS Medium werden.



Mit noch mehr Geschwurbel und noch weniger Belastbarkeit als Youtube?
Lang leben die Zukunft.


----------



## Whispercat (11. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt und hier im Jahre 2022 haben wir einen unabhängigen und souveränen Staat Namens Ukraine.
> Und das Wörtchen unabhängig ist dem Kreml ein Dorn im Auge.
> Also wird abgegraben, da ein bisschen Krim, dort ein wenig Donbass, ein paar grüne Männchen hier und dort ein paar Separatisten.
> Worin in aller Welt liegt auch nur ein Hauch der Legitimation all dieser Aktionen Seitens Russlands?



War das Referendum und die blosse Aspaltung von der Ukraine völkerrechtswidrig ? Nein
War das Refendum und die Aspaltung also absolut rechtens ? Nein, weil Verstoss gegen die ukrainische Verfassung ( Allerdings hat das Völkerrecht grundsätzlich Vorrang gegenüber nationalem Recht)
Hätte Russland deswegen den Beitritt wegen des Verfassungsbruchs grundsätzlich ablehnen müssen ? Nein, weil Russland nicht an die ukrainische Verfassung gebunden ist.
Hat Russland das Völkerrecht gebrochen ? Nun, man kann zumindest festhalten dass "die Grünen" nichts ausserhalb der gepachteten Stützpunkte zu suchen hatten.
Hat Russland also per Definition die Krim annektiert ? Nein

Ich bin grundsätzlich zwar absolut der Meinung dass der ganze Prozess um die Sezession 2014 unter den Augen der versammelten OSZE hätte verhandelt werden müssen aber sie wurden eingeladen und haben abgelehnt mit der Begründung die Volksabstimmung wäre illegal. Nun, dass war sie tatsächlich allerdings nur gegenüber der ukrainischen Verfassung nicht gegenüber dem Völkerrecht.

Und wenn doch laut Aussagen einiger hier der olle Janukowytsch so ein böser Diktator war, sollte man doch erst Recht der Bevölkerung der Krim zugestehen per Volksabstimmung sein Glück woanders zu probieren. Man mag diese ganze Sezessionsgeschichte aus Rechtsgründen für nichtig halten, dass macht sie trotzdem nicht zur Annexion.


Was den Donbass betrifft dazu kann ich eigentlich gar nicht so viel zuverlässiges sagen weil ich einfach denke, dass ich zwar über vieles spekulieren kann aber eigentlich Recht wenig wirklich weiss. Soll heissen, natürlich kann man davon ausgehen dass Russland bei Dingen die direkt neben ihrer Grenze passieren seine Finger im Spiel hat nur ist es für uns Beobachter aus der Ferne nunmal ziemlich schwer zu beweisen wer da in Sachen Söldnern, Waffen, etc. wirklich alles und in welchem Ausmass seine Finger im Spiel hat.

Deswegen würde ich auch grundsätzlich sagen ich sehe da vorallem die UN mehr in der Pflicht sehe alle Parteien an einen Tisch zu zwingen und endlich eine Entmilitarisierung der Zone durchzusetzen und danach die Leute im Donbass zu fragen was sie wollen. Ne Art Autonomiestatus innerhalb der Ukraine ? Vollständige Autonomie ? Zurück zur Ukraine ? Am Ende sollten es ganz nach dem Völkerrecht die Menschen selbst sein die entscheiden was sie wollen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Erst kam die russische Annektion danach das Referendum zum Anschluss ans Reich.


Ist dass so ? Fragen wir doch mal Wikipedia :









						Referendum über den Status der Krim – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Oh, was haben wir denn da ? Zitat :

_"In diesem Artikel oder Abschnitt fehlen noch folgende wichtige Informationen:
*Es fehlt* die Darstellung der Anwesenheit russischer Truppen
Hilf der Wikipedia, indem du sie recherchierst und einfügst."_

Na dass geht ja gut los, aber nehmen wir doch mal den Artikel und die zugehörigen Quellen auseinander, Zitat :

_"Am frühen Morgen des 27. Februar 2014 besetzten schwerbewaffnete Kräfte das Gebäude des Regionalparlaments der Krim in Simferopol, hissten die russische Flagge und errichteten Barrikaden."_

Und jetzt sehen wir uns doch mal die dazugehörige Quelle die auf einen Bezahlartikeln in der FAZ verweist ( https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik...-russland-vor-truppenbewegungen-12823099.html ) per Outline genauer an  ( https://outline.com/7mWKuH ) Zitat :

_"Auf der ukrainischen Halbinsel Krim besetzten bewaffnete Männer die Gebäude von Parlament und Regionalregierung. Dies meldete die russische Nachrichtenagentur Interfax am Donnerstag. Sie beruft sich auf einen Anführer der Bevölkerungsgruppe der Krimtataren. Die Männer *trügen* Uniformen ohne erkennbare Kennzeichen.
Laut Interfax wurden die Gebäude verbarrikadiert und von der Polizei umstellt. Auf dem Dach *seien* russischen Fahnen gesetzt worden. Am Mittwoch hatte es nahe den Gebäuden in Simferopol Zusammenstöße zwischen tausenden prorussischen Demonstranten und Anhängern der neuen proeuropäischen Führung in Kiew gegeben.

Nach der Besetzung der Regierungsgebäude auf der Krim wurden die Sicherheitskräfte der ukrainischen Halbinsel in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt. Das Stadtviertel von Simferopol sei abgeriegelt worden, teilte Interimsinnenminister Arsen Awakow am Donnerstag mit. Die Polizei lasse keine „extremistischen Handlungen“ zu. Der Regierungschef der Autonomen Krim-Republik, Anatoli Mogilew, kündigte Verhandlungen mit *den etwa 30 Männern* an. Die Gruppe bezeichnet sich angeblich als Selbstverteidiger der russischsprachigen Bevölkerung der Krim. _

Fassen wir also mal zusammen, zunächst mal haben wir im Quellenartikel der FAZ mal wieder jede Menge konjunktiv "trügen", "seien", und dann am Ende des Artikel dann die Bombe dass es sich bei den "Besetzern" um 30 Mann handeln soll die sich als Selbstverteidiger bezeichnen sollen. Warum steht dass eigentlich nicht in dieser Form im Wikipedia Artikel ?
Aber vergessen wir mal dass man es auf Wikipedia mit solch scheinbar unbedeutenden Einzelheiten offensichtlich nicht immer so genau nimmt, und kommen wir mal zurück zu den 30 Mann die das Parlament besetzt haben sollen. Also jene 30 Mann die du mir hier jetzt als Invasion/Annektion verkaufen willst. 30 Mann, mehr hatte olle Putin nicht zu bieten ? 30 Mann mit denen die Ukraine nicht fertig wurde ? Und ich betone an dieser Stelle nochmal deutlich, wenn du eine bessere zuverlässigere Quelle hast dann her damit, aber ansonsten hör mal bitte auf mir was von gewaltsamer Annektion erzählen zu wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob du das Geprahle deines Lieblingsautokraten seinerzeit verpasst hast, aber Putin hat längst bestätigt, dass die "grünen Männchen" russisches Militär waren.
> Das heißt die Reihenfolge ist
> Schritt 1: Russische Einheiten marschieren in ukrainisches Gebiet ein
> Schritt 2: Russische Einheiten übernehmen die Kontrolle über ukrainisches Gebiet
> ...


Du vermischt hier grade zwei Dinge, nämlich a) die Besetzung des Parlaments am 27. Februar 2014 durch die laut FAZ 30 Mann und b) Putins Bestätigung dass das russische Militär beim Referendum am 11. März anwesend war. *Und nochmal, nicht ich sage dass, die FAZ sagt dass. *



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit vorgehaltener Waffe vor ukrainischen Institutionen aufmarschiert und die wenigen Soldaten, die es gewagt haben, gegen die offensichtliche Übermacht aktiv zu werden, ermordet, dann ist das "Gewalt" und jeder, der das Gegenteil zu verbreitet, ist ein Lügner.


Auch hier, die Besetzung des Parlaments in Simferopol fand am 27. Februar durch 30 Mann statt. *Und zum dritten Mal, sage nicht ich sondern die FAZ.* Und für die Behauptung dass es dabei tote ukrainische Soldaten gegeben haben soll hätte ich gerne eine brauchbare Quelle - behaupten kann ich nämlich auch viel. Und mit brauchbar meine ich übrigens irgendein halbwegs seriöses Medium und nicht irgendwelche Halodris die auf Tiktok über den dritten Weltkrieg spekulieren. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil der Maidan ein zivile Protestveranstaltung in relativ friedlichem Umfeld war. Kein Aufstand gegen eine unterdrückende Armee.


Warum bezeichnest du hunderte Tote abgeknallt von Scharfschützen als "relativ friedlich" ? Du solltest dich bei CNN bewerben erinnert mich nämlich grade 1:1 an dass hier : 








						CNN’s ‘Fiery But Mostly Peaceful Protests’ chyron as arson fire rages stuns viewers
					

CNN left political observers stunned this week for its decision to pair a “FIERY BUT MOSTLY PEACEFUL PROTESTS AFTER POLICE SHOOTING” chyron with live reporting in front of a raging arson fire.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sind an internationale Abkommen gebunden. Die haben sie in dem Moment verletzt, in dem russische Truppen in der Ukraine aktiv wurden. Desweiteren hatte die mit russischer Hilfe selbstermächtigte "Regierung" der Krim in keinster Weise die nötige Legitimation, um überhaupt gemäß internationalem Recht gültige Abkommen zu schließen und an dieses Recht ist eigentlich auch Russland gebunden bzw. gehört aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft ausgeschlossen, wenn sie dieses missachten.
> (Was aber leider in diesem Fall genauso schlecht funktioniert, wie in allen vorangehenden Fällen.)


Nochmal, dass die damalige de Facto Regierung gegen die ukrainische Verfassung verstossen hat bestreitet niemand, nur steht dass Völkerrecht und damit die grundsätzliche Selbstbestimmung grundsätzlich über der ukrainischen Verfassung. Wie gesagt, man kann die Vorgänge auf der Krim gerne als unzulässig bezeichnen da gehe ich absolut mit, nur wird deswegen trotzdem keine Annexion seitens Russland daraus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gab es, vor allem aus den Reihen der Krimtataren, ignorierne Putinversteher aber halt einfach, und stellen stattdessen falsche Sugestivfragen. Mittlerweile sind längst alle zivilen Aktivitäten verboten und wer trotzdem weitergemacht hat verhaftet.


Quelle - weil wie bereits gesagt, einfach Behauptungen aufstellen kann ich auch.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> War das Referendum ....


Der Wall of text halte ich diesen Artikel (auch aus Wicki) entgegen:








						Annexion der Krim 2014 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Genau genommen der Abschnitt "Völkerrechtliche Bewertung", dessen Inhalt ich mich vollumfänglich anschließe.
Weitere Diskussionen zur Krim mit dir halte ich nicht für zielführend.
Gründe:
Wir beide haben eine diametrale Weltanschauung in diesem Punkt und 
ich fühle mich mehr der westlichen Werteordnung verpflichtet.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Nochmal, dass die damalige de Facto Regierung gegen die ukrainische Verfassung verstossen hat bestreitet niemand, nur steht dass Völkerrecht und damit die grundsätzliche Selbstbestimmung grundsätzlich über der ukrainischen Verfassung. Wie gesagt, man kann die Vorgänge auf der Krim gerne als unzulässig bezeichnen da gehe ich absolut mit, nur wird deswegen trotzdem keine Annexion seitens Russland daraus.


Einfach nur vollkommen GELOGEN, was auch in deinem eigenen zitierten Artikel steht.








						Referendum über den Status der Krim – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				












						Annexion der Krim 2014 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Mit dem Bruch völkerrechtlicher Verträge wie dem Budapester Memorandum von 1994 über die Achtung der bestehenden Grenzen der Ukraine sowie weiterer Grundsätze der KSZE-Schlussakte von 1975, der Charta von Paris 1990 und der NATO-Russland-Grundakte 1997 durch Russland besteht eine internationale Krise.[14] Auch der 2008 verlängerte Freundschaftsvertrag der Ukraine mit Russland hatte die territoriale Integrität garantiert.[15][16]
> 
> Im Jahr 2016 bekräftigte die UN-Generalversammlung die Nichtanerkennung der Annexion und verurteilte „die vorübergehende Besetzung der Krim“



Der liebe Herr Putin ist halt ein glasklarer Vertragsbrrecher, Imperialist, Auftragsmörder und Betrüger.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Februar 2022)

@Whispercat :

Du weißt aber schon, dass der Konjunktiv schlicht die grammatikalisch korrekte Form für  indirekte Rede ist, oder?


----------



## Tschetan (11. Februar 2022)

Was ist denn nun die Idee für die Zukunft?
Russland greift nicht an und dann?
Ich finde es gut das alle Garantiemächte bekräftigen, das Minsk 2 umgesetzt werden muß und ich finde das auch vernünftig.
Wie soll es weitergehen? 

Hier mal die offizielle Definition zum Selbstbestimmungsrecht 

"Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker ist eines der Grundrechte des Völkerrechts. Es besagt, dass ein Volk das Recht hat, frei über seinen politischen Status, seine Staats- und Regierungsform und seine wirtschaftliche, soziale und kulturelle Entwicklung zu entscheiden. Dies schließt seine Freiheit von Fremdherrschaft ein. Dieses Selbstbestimmungsrecht ermöglicht es einem Volk, eine Nation bzw. einen eigenen nationalen Staat zu bilden oder sich in freier Willensentscheidung einem anderen Staat anzuschließen.[1]"









						Ukraine: Haftstrafen für russischen Pass? | MDR.DE
					

Die Ukraine plant die Einführung der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft, um sich der EU anzunähern. Ausgeschlossen davon wäre Russland. Wer einen russischen Pass verschweigt, müsste sogar mit einer Haftstrafe rechnen.




					www.mdr.de
				



Warum verabschiedet die Ukraine in diese Zeit solche Gesetzte?


Oder was sind Russen in der Ukraine?

"Das vom Parlament gebilligte Gesetz definiert die Krimtataren, Karäer und Krimtschaken als indigene Völker der Ukraine. Sie sind Bevölkerungsgruppen, die dem Gesetz zufolge eine auf dem Territorium der Ukraine gebildete autochthone ethnische Gemeinschaft darstellen und Träger einer eigenständigen Sprache und Kultur sind, zudem traditionelle, soziale, kulturelle oder repräsentative Körperschaften besitzen und sich selbst als indigene Völker der Ukraine begreifen sowie kein Staatswesen außerhalb der Ukraine bilden
Оригінал статті - на сайті Українського кризового медіа-центру: https://uacrisis.org/de/ukrainians-russians-not-one-people"









						Warum Ukrainer und Russen nicht ein Volk und die Russen kein indigenes Volk der Ukraine sind | UACRISIS.ORG
					

In letzter Zeit äußert der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin immer öfter die These, Ukrainer und Russen seien ein Volk. Zudem empört er sich darüber, | Uacrisis.org




					uacrisis.org
				




Als Russe könnte man doch den Eindruck bekommen nicht gewollt zu sein? Warum nicht die Hand ausstrecken, Autonomie geben, Wahlen, Amnestie und Übergabe der Grenzen?
Da leben 1 Millionen Menschen, die kriminalisiert werden und Angst vor Strafe haben müssen .
Wie will man das Problem so lösen?


Hier noch Sabine Krone Schmalz. War eine sehr gute Journalistin bei Weltspiegel und Co  aus der guten alten Zeit.
Vielleicht sollten das einige mal lesen?

"Weil es in den Leitmedien nicht mehr zu Debatten kommt und alles abgebügelt wird, was nur nach Verständigung mit Russland riecht. Auch die „neue Ostpolitik“ Anfang der 70er Jahre wurde als Vaterlandsverrat diffamiert und deren Vertreter als Fünfte Kolonne gebrandmarkt. Heute erledigt man das mit Begriffen wie „Russlandversteher“, „Putinversteher“ und „Verschwörungstheoretiker“. Leitmedien haben die Deutungshoheit übernommen und wer da vorkommen will, muss mit den Wölfen heulen. Was heute fehlt, ist eine kraftvolle Friedensbewegung, die möglichst unideologisch und nicht in Grabenkämpfen verstrickt eine einfache, klare Forderung formuliert: Wir haben die Nase voll von Säbelrasseln, egal auf welcher Seite, wir wollen Entspannungspolitik und die Ideen dazu überall lesen, hören und sehen, damit wir uns damit auseinandersetzen können."

Ich verabschieden mich schon mal vorsichtshalber.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Als Russe könnte man doch den Eindruck bekommen nicht gewollt zu sein?


Das ist doch de facto der Fall. Oder glaubst du, jemand der mit Putin sympathisiert, ist da willkommen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum verabschiedet die Ukraine in diese Zeit solche Gesetzte?


Steht doch im Text. Der Aggressor ist davon ausgenommen.


----------



## Tschetan (11. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht doch im Text. Der Aggressor ist davon ausgenommen.



Du meinst damit einen Teil der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, die zB in Odessa lebt und in anderen Teilen des Landes.
Die sind keine Aggressoren, sondern Mitbürger.
Übrigens betrifft dies glaube ich auch Ungarn, Polen und Rumänen.









						Ungarische Minderheit in der Ukraine: Kampfansage aus Kiew
					

Der ukrainische Präsident will Minderheiten aus Politik und Staat fernhalten. Vor allem der Ungar Viktor Orban dürfte das persönlich nehmen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Hier noch zum Thema Sprache.








						Ukraine-Russland-Konflikt: Das Russische abwürgen
					

Vor drei Jahren beschlossen, tritt in der Ukraine ein neues Sprachgesetz in Kraft. Es soll das Russische zurückdrängen, schafft aber neue Probleme für Verlage und die russischsprachige Kritik an Putin.




					www.faz.net
				



Es gibt haufenweise Russen die überhaupt kein Problem mit der Ukraine haben und sich dort beheimatet fühlen, aber bestraft werden. So schafft man keinen Frieden.

So sieht leider ein aktueller Teil der ukrainischen Politik aus.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst damit einen Teil der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, die zB in Odessa lebt und in anderen Teilen des Landes.
> Die sind keine Aggressoren, sondern Mitbürger.


Ich glaube, es geht  eher gegen die Leute,  denen Russland einen russischen Pass spendiert hat.
Die können keinen ukrainischen Pass bekommen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> So sieht leider ein aktueller Teil der ukrainischen Politik aus.


Genau. Die Ukraine will Fakten schaffen und das finde ich völlig legitim.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier noch zum Thema Sprache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht, warum die nicht einfach gehen, wenn ihnen derart der Stinkefinger gezeigt wird.


----------



## Tschetan (11. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es geht  eher gegen die Leute,  denen Russland einen russischen Pass spendiert hat.
> Die können keinen ukrainischen Pass bekommen.
> 
> Genau. Die Ukraine will Fakten schaffen und das finde ich völlig legitim.




Du hast nicht richtig gelesen.
Russen sind keine Ukrainer, laut Definition.
Damit könnten sie ihr Selbstbestimmungsrecht in Anspruch nehmen. Wie will man es ihnen absprechen?
Ich denke das die Ukraine ihre Politik ändern und die russische Bevölkerung " umarmen" sollte.
Einer der Auslöser der Unruhen in der Ostukraine war die Rücknahme eines Gesetzte von Janukowitsch, zur russischen Sprache.
Das widerspricht völlig den Werten der EU.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die nicht einfach gehen, wenn ihnen derart der Stinkefinger gezeigt wird.



Hier etwas von der Caritas, also keine russischen Seite. 


			Seite leider nicht gefunden


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast nicht richtig gelesen.
> Russen sind keine Ukrainer, laut Definition.


Jeder, der nicht geflüchtet ist und das Referendum mitgemacht hatte, hat doch auf der Krim einen russischen Pass bekommen. Damit wollte Russland Fakten schaffen und da darf man sich dann nicht wundern, dass Kiew das nicht schön findet und entsprechend reagiert.
Ich verstehe das Problem eh nicht. Die Russen, die in  der Ukraine leben, waren zu keinem zeitpunkt irgendwie bedroht. Putin tut aber so,  als wenn er die Russen dort beschützen müsste.
Das ist für mich eben alles nur vorgeschoben. Im Gegensatz zu Belarus will die Ukraine eine eigeneständige Entwicklung vorantreiben. Man kann das kritisieren oder nicht, aber man mischt sich nicht ein.. Ganz einfach.
Russland mischt sich aber ein und will nur Macht demonstrieren. Um die Bevölkerung geht es Putin sowieso nicht. 
Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich die Russen mal so auflehnen, wie es die Ukrainer gemacht haben und ihren Präsidenten zum Teufel jagen. Russland hat sehr  viel Potenzial, aber mit Putin wird das nicht genutzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich die Russen mal so auflehnen, wie es die Ukrainer gemacht haben und ihren Präsidenten zum Teufel jagen. Russland hat sehr viel Potenzial, aber mit Putin wird das nicht genutzt.


Ich glaube kaum, dass das passieren wird, denn es ist ja bekannt, wie es der Ukraine gerade so geht...


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass das passieren wird, denn es ist ja bekannt, wie es der Ukraine gerade so geht...


Ich meine, dass die Russen mal aufwachen  und die korrupte Regierung zum Teufel jagt.
Putin war mal KGB Offizier. Und wie reich ist er heute?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass die Russen mal aufwachen  und die korrupte Regierung zum Teufel jagt.


Und durch was ersetzt?
Ernst gemeinte Frage,


Threshold schrieb:


> Putin war mal KGB Offizier. Und wie reich ist er heute?


Stinkreich, so wie Präsidenten es halt mal sind. Biden ist ebenso reich. Wer mal an so eine Position kommt hat die Kohle.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und durch was ersetzt?
> Ernst gemeinte Frage,


Demokratische Wahlen ohne Druck vielleicht?


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Stinkreich, so wie Präsidenten es halt mal sind. Biden ist ebenso reich. Wer mal an so eine Position kommt hat die Kohle.


Wo ist Biden reich?


----------



## Don-71 (11. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Stinkreich, so wie Präsidenten es halt mal sind. Biden ist ebenso reich. Wer mal an so eine Position kommt hat die Kohle.


Ja ist klar!
Kannst du das mal bitte belegen, das Vermögen das Putin sich zusammengeklaut hat wird auf 40-70 *Milliarden *teilweise sogar 240 Milliarden Dollar geschätzt inklusive Jachten und Paläste.








						Wladimir Putins Jacht: Warum verließ sie Hamburg so plötzlich?
					

Seit September 2021 führte die Werft Blohm+Voss Umbauten an Wladimir Putins Luxusjacht »Graceful« durch. Nachdem die »Kieler Nachrichten« darüber berichtet, sticht das Schiff plötzlich in See. Was steckt dahinter?




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das Biden kein armer Schlucker ist, dürfte klar sein, das Vermögen wird auf 7,5-9 *Millionen* Dollar geschätzt, das ist für Putin, wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Portokasse.
Ich nehme an du denkst auch das Merkel und Steinmeier stinkreich sind?









						Joe Biden: So viel verdient der neue US-Präsident
					

Joe Biden betont gerne seine Bescheidenheit. Wie reich ist der US-Präsident? Seine Steuererklärung gibt Aufschluss.




					www.waz.de
				











						Wladimir Putins Vermögen: Wie reich ist Russlands Präsident wirklich?
					

Wie viel Reichtum hat Wladimir Putin? Er lebt offiziell ein sparsames Leben. Doch sein geheimes Vermögen könnte enorme Ausmaße haben.




					www.waz.de


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ist klar!
> Kannst du das mal bitte belegen, das Vermögen das Putin sich zusammengeklaut hat wird auf 40-70 *Milliarden *teilweise sogar 240 Milliarden Dollar geschätzt inklusive Jachten und Paläste.


Hat er das von den  Oligarchen weggenommen die er einsperren hat lassen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat er das von den  Oligarchen weggenommen die er einsperren hat lassen?


Ich vermute in erster Linie von Staatseinnahmen abgezwackt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat er das von den  Oligarchen weggenommen die er einsperren hat lassen?


Soweit ich das aus verschiedenen Artikeln und Reportagen verstanden habe, hat Putin sehr große Aktienpakete an verschiedenen großen russischen Konzernen, die wohl im Ausland geparkt sind. Z.B. an Gazprom soll er persönlich 4,5% der Aktien besitzen.


			gazprom aktie - Google Suche
		


Die MArktkapitalisierung von Gazprom beträgt 97,73 Milliarden USD, also dürfte sein Aktienanteil so 4,4 Milliarden USD wert sein und er hat einige auch wesentlich größere Aktienpakete von anderen Unternehmen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

> Die US-Geheimdienste haben gegenüber den Nato-Alliierten dringlich wie nie zuvor vor einem unmittelbar bevorstehenden Angriff Russlands auf die Ukraine gewarnt. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen unterrichtete sowohl der US-Geheimdienst CIA als auch das US-Militär die Bundesregierung und andere Nato-Staaten im Laufe des Freitags, dass man aufgrund neuer Informationen fürchte, der Angriff könnte bereits am kommenden Mittwoch erfolgen.
> 
> Bei den geheimen Unterrichtungen nannten die USA nach Angaben von mehreren Diplomaten und Militärs viele Details. So seien konkret Routen für die russische Invasion beschrieben worden sowie einzelne russische Einheiten und welche Aufgaben diese übernehmen sollten. Als Datum für den möglichen Beginn der Invasion wurde der 16. Februar genannt.
> 
> Auf welchen Informationen die scharfe US-Warnung fußt, war in Berlin zunächst nicht zu erfahren. Allerdings hieß es, die US-Darstellungen seien sehr detailliert gewesen und mit vielen Quellen untermauert worden. Trotzdem, so die Linie, könne man nicht selbst bewerten und prognostizieren, ob ein Angriff unmittelbar bevorsteht. Einen Zeitpunkt um Mitte Februar herum habe man aber schon seit Längerem für plausibel gehalten. Insider halten es allerdings auch für möglich, dass die USA die Informationen bewusst gestreut hätten, um die russischen Angriffspläne zu torpedieren.


Quelle: CIA rechnet mit russischem Angriff kommende Woche

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Russen das wirklich machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: CIA rechnet mit russischem Angriff kommende Woche
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Russen das wirklich machen.


Vor allem dann nicht, wenn es stimmt, was die CIA vermutet.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Februar 2022)

Biden, Inc.: How ‘Middle Class’ Joe’s family cashed in on the family name
					

Over his decades in office, the Biden family’s fortunes have closely tracked the former vice president’s political career.




					www.politico.com
				




Naja, das gab hier auch einiges an Unruhe und seine Rolle in der Ukraine, ist auch nicht gerade unwichtig.

Bei Putin ist aber alles Vermutung, oder besitzt du eine Quelle die nicht auf Vermutungen basiert?
Du zitierst Quellen die von " könnte" und "wahrscheinlich" schreiben.
Was aber hat das in Bezug auf die Ukraine zu tun? Er ist ein schlechter Mensch dem man alles zutraut.
Meinst du nicht das bei der Menge an Feinden, die er Besitzt, auch mal vernünftige Veweise und Fakten auftauchen müssten, ohne ",wahrscheinlich, könnte, aus unbestätigte Quellen"?

Für mich ist er eher ein " Überzeugungstäter", der Versucht Russland wieder zu einem ernstzunehmenden Faktor zu machen , damit es sich unabhängig,  mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen entwickeln kann.
Wie sah es denn in der ehemaligen Sowjetunion aus, als einige Präsidenten entschieden sie zu begraben?
Elend, Armut und wenige die sich das Vermögen der Sowjetunion unter den Nagel rissen und unvorstellbaren Reichtum aus nichts generierten.

Ich war noch als junger Mann 88 und 89 in der Sowjetunion als Tourist gewesen und da gab es zwar mal Sticheleien gegen Kaukasier/die Schwarzen,  aber man machte keine Unterschiede zwischen Russen, Kasachen, Ukrainern usw.
Das wurde später erst reingebracht und unterstützt.
Putin hat das in Russland verändert, auch wenn man nicht alles gut finden muß. Es ist ein Kapitalistischen Staat,  der das Kapital bevorzugt,  aber nicht das wird kritisiert. 

Das gleiche gilt für die Ukraine, keiner der Präsidenten hat sich im sein Volk gescheert, sondern die nationale Welle geritten,  obwohl man Jahrhunderte friedlich zusammenleben und sich gegen äußere Völker verteidigte.
Jetzt führen dort Oligarchen wie Poroschenko,  Kolomoiski, Achmatov das Zepter, unterhalten private Milizen und profitieren prächtig .
Nicht die Russen sind das Problem, sondern die Führer.

Warum zB nennen sich die beiden Republiken in Donezk " Volksrepubliken"? Existiert da vielleicht auch eine Hoffnung auf bessere soziale Bedingungen? 
Für mich ist der Nationalismus nur eine Möglichkeit Probleme zu überdecken und die Leute aufeinander zu hetzen und sich schamlos an den Reichtümer des Landes zu bereichern.
Irgendwann wird das den Menschen vielleicht auffallen und die Perspektiven sehen im Moment nicht blendend aus.

Was wird mit der Ukraine passieeren wenn keiner mehr Interesse an ihr hat? Wenn ihre Reichtümer verkauft sind wie der wertvolle Böden und Bodenschätze?


D


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, das gab hier auch einiges an Unruhe und seine Rolle in der Ukraine, ist auch nicht gerade unwichtig.


Rennst du  jetzt auch Donald Trump hinterher?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Putin ist aber alles Vermutung, oder besitzt du eine Quelle die nicht auf Vermutungen basiert?
> Du zitierst Quellen die von " könnte" und "wahrscheinlich" schreiben.


Klar kann man nur vermuten, da Putin weder Steuererklärungen abgibt noch irgendwas erzählt.
Die Vermutung, dass er sich am Volk bereichert hat, ist nun mal sehr groß und deckt sich mit anderen autokratischen Systemen. Guck dir z.B. Orban in Ungarn an, wo seine Leute plötzlich alle zu Millionären aufgestiegen sind. Da ist der Verdacht nahe, dass sie sich an EU Geldern bereichert haben.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rennst du  jetzt auch Donald Trump hinterher?
> 
> Klar kann man nur vermuten, da Putin weder Steuererklärungen abgibt noch irgendwas erzählt.
> Die Vermutung, dass er sich am Volk bereichert hat, ist nun mal sehr groß und deckt sich mit anderen autokratischen Systemen. Guck dir z.B. Orban in Ungarn an, wo seine Leute plötzlich alle zu Millionären aufgestiegen sind. Da ist der Verdacht nahe, dass sie sich an EU Geldern bereichert haben.


Die Panama-, Bahamas-, Praradise- und Pandoraleaks bestätigen es doch,
da hocken eiskalte Steuerhinterzieher am Ruder.

Da wird verschleiert ohne Ende,
in Russland steckt z. Bsp. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Pawlowitsch_Roldugin dahinter


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Panama-, Bahamas-, Praradise- und Pandoraleaks bestätigen es doch,


Sowas lese ich aber nicht mehr. Du kannst veröffentlichen, was du willst. Niemand wandert in den Knast und nach drei wochen erinnert sich keiner mehr daran.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Februar 2022)

Warum gehen eigentlich so wenige von euch auf die ganzen Vertragsverletzungen von Europa ein? Immer nur ist Russland böse. Dass wir aber in den letzten 20 Jahren wie blöde nach Osten erweitert haben darf Russland nicht stören? In dem Falle wäre es aber auch vollkommen legitim wenn Mexiko zum Beispiel einem Chinesischen Bündnis beitreten würde und man Chinesische Truppen 150km weit weg von der US Grenze würde installieren... oder is das auf einmal dann nicht so wahnsinnig clever?
Ich mag die derzeitige Situation auch nicht, aber ich kann Russland auch verstehen dass denen irgendwann mal der Hut hoch geht, und das zu Recht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas lese ich aber nicht mehr. Du kannst veröffentlichen, was du willst. Niemand wandert in den Knast und nach drei wochen erinnert sich keiner mehr daran.


Bevor du Jemanden in den Knast steckst, muss es erstmal bewiesen illegal sein und bei diesem Gebiet befindet man sich in einer unendlichen Grauzone, dazu gibt es verschieden Gesetze zu verschiedenen Zeiten. Als Gunter Sachs sein Geld dahin geschafft hat (vor 50-60 Jahren), dürfte es ganz andere Gesetze gegeben haben, die wohl weit laxer waren und somit nichts wirklich illegales passiert ist, als z.B. bei Christiano Ronaldo. Da gibt es schon erhebliche unterschiede und beweisen ist halt ziemlich schwer und wir leben halt oder Gott sei Dank in einem Rechtsstaat, deshalb ist nicht so einfach Knast.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich so wenige von euch auf *die ganzen Vertragsverletzungen von Europa ein?* Immer nur ist Russland böse. Dass wir aber in den letzten 20 Jahren wie blöde nach Osten erweitert haben darf Russland nicht stören? In dem Falle wäre es aber auch vollkommen legitim wenn Mexiko zum Beispiel einem Chinesischen Bündnis beitreten würde und man Chinesische Truppen 150km weit weg von der US Grenze würde installieren... oder is das auf einmal dann nicht so wahnsinnig clever?
> Ich mag die derzeitige Situation auch nicht, aber ich kann Russland auch verstehen dass denen irgendwann mal der Hut hoch geht, und das zu Recht.


Welche?
Bitte nenne mir die Vertragsverletzungen von "Europa", halt wieder nur lächerliche Behauptungen!
"Wir" haben nicht wie blöde nach Osten erweitert, sondern die Länder die nach dem Zerfall der UdSSR und des Warschauer Paktes "unabhängig" vom Kreml wurden, haben einen ziemlichen Sprint hingelegt, um in eine andere Sicherheitsstruktur zu kommen, damit sie wohl auf absehbare Zeit nicht wieder von Russland bevormundet werden oder abhängig sind.
Russland hat die Selbstbestimmung der Staaten auf die Wahl ihrer Sicherheitsstruktur (Bündnis) vertraglich anerkannt, genauso die territorialen Grenzen der Ukraine.

Also los wo hat "Europa" Verträge gebrochen, ich warte!

Vielleicht mal so zum Nachdenken, wir Deutschen sehen ja unsere "Befreiung" eher 1945 und mit die Gründung der BRD, die Polen Balten, Slowaken, Tschechen Romänen, Bulgaren etc, datieren ihre Befreiung wesentlich eher auf 1991/92 ff, die sehen die Sowjet Zeiten eher als Besatzung.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas lese ich aber nicht mehr. Du kannst veröffentlichen, was du willst. Niemand wandert in den Knast und nach drei wochen erinnert sich keiner mehr daran.


Ja, so sind lupenreine Demokratien mal,
wie Schröder mal sagte ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also los wo hat "Europa" Verträge gebrochen, ich warte!


Schon Europa ist doch schon falsch, denn das ist ein Kontinent. Europa kann also gar keine Verträge brechen, sondern höchstens der Staatenbund EU.
Ich habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass es Verträge gab, die festlegten, dass in die NATO nicht die ex-Satellitenstaaten eintreten dürfen. Ich kenne dazu aber nichts Konkretes, das ist nur Info vom "Hörensagen".


----------



## Whispercat (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon Europa ist doch schon falsch, denn das ist ein Kontinent. Europa kann also gar keine Verträge brechen, sondern höchstens der Staatenbund EU.
> Ich habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass es Verträge gab, die festlegten, dass in die NATO nicht die ex-Satellitenstaaten eintreten dürfen. Ich kenne dazu aber nichts Konkretes, das ist nur Info vom "Hörensagen".


Hier wird es recht gut zusammengefasst :









						Gemeinsam zogen sie Gorbatschow über den Tisch - History Reloaded
					

Wo Putin recht hat, hat er recht: Historische Dokumente stellen das Zerwürfnis zwischen dem Westen und Russland in ein neues Licht.



					blog.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon Europa ist doch schon falsch, denn das ist ein Kontinent. Europa kann also gar keine Verträge brechen, sondern höchstens der Staatenbund EU.
> Ich habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass es Verträge gab, die festlegten, dass in die NATO nicht die ex-Satellitenstaaten eintreten dürfen. Ich kenne dazu aber nichts Konkretes, das ist nur Info vom "Hörensagen".


Es hat niemals Verträge gegeben,
welche ausschließen,
das ehemalige Ostblockstaaten der Nato beitreten dürfen.

Nach jahrzehnterlanger Unterjochung durch das Sowjetreich dürfte doch klar sein,
dass das Baltikum, Polen usw. nicht mehr unter russischer Fuchtel leben wollen


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon Europa ist doch schon falsch, denn das ist ein Kontinent. Europa kann also gar keine Verträge brechen, sondern höchstens der Staatenbund EU.
> *Ich habe mal irgendwas gehört, dass es Verträge gab, die festlegten, dass in die NATO nicht die ex-Satellitenstaaten eintreten dürfen. Ich kenne dazu aber nichts Konkretes, das ist nur Info vom "Hörensagen".*


Das ist eben eine in die Welt gesetzte Fake News oder absolut falsche Tatsachenbehauptung!





						NATO-Russland-Grundakte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Zitat:


> Die NATO-Russland-Grundakte erkennt die Veränderungen seit dem Ende des Kalten Kriegs an und strebt ein gegenseitiges Vertrauensverhältnis an, um einen gemeinsamen Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsraum zu schaffen. Grundsätze, auf die man sich geeinigt hatte, waren: „Verzicht auf die Androhung oder Anwendung von Gewalt gegeneinander oder gegen irgendeinen anderen Staat, seine Souveränität, territoriale Unversehrtheit oder politische Unabhängigkeit“ sowie „Achtung der Souveränität, Unabhängigkeit und territorialen Unversehrtheit aller Staaten sowie ihres naturgegebenen Rechtes, die Mittel zur Gewährleistung ihrer eigenen Sicherheit sowie der Unverletzlichkeit von Grenzen und des Selbstbestimmungsrechts der Völker selbst zu wählen“



Das wurde 1997 unterschrieben und eindeutiger geht es ja wohl kaum!


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eben eine in die Welt gesetzte Fake News oder absolut falsche Tatsache!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bitte um eine Quelle


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine Quelle


Was willst du für eine Quelle, die habe ich doch gebracht, wenn du nicht glaubst was Wiki zur Nato-Russland-Grundakte schreibt, dann Google doch selber!

Dort steht glas klar drinne das jeder Staaat frei ist sein Bündnis selbst zu wählen.
Der Sowjetunion wurde auch nie 1990 keine Nato Osterweiterung versprochen, weil das gar nicht Thema war, sondern es ausschließlich um den "Osten" des Wiedervereinigten Deutschlands ging. Sowohl Gorbatschow, als auch Schewardnadse haben in einer deutschen Dokumentation wortwörtlich gesagt, das niemals über die Auflösung des Warschauer Paktes (stand auch zu der Zeit gar nicht zur Debatte) und damit einer Nato Osterweiterung gesprochen wurde.


> und territorialen Unversehrtheit aller Staaten *sowie ihres naturgegebenen Rechtes, die Mittel zur Gewährleistung ihrer eigenen Sicherheit sowie der Unverletzlichkeit von Grenzen und des Selbstbestimmungsrechts der Völker selbst zu wählen“.**[*


Jetzt gibt es auch eine Deutsche sofortige Ausreiseempfehlung für deutsche Staatsbürger in der Ukraine, es scheint sich zuzuspitzen.








						Zwischenfall im Pazifik: Russisches Kriegsschiff vertreibt laut Moskau ein US-U-Boot – USA weisen Vorwurf zurück - WELT
					

Nach Warnungen der US-Regierung vor einem möglichen russischen Angriff hat nun auch die Bundesregierung ihre Staatsbürger aufgefordert, die Ukraine zu verlassen. Russland wirft den USA einen Zwischenfall im Pazifik vor – die USA weisen die Darstellung zurück.




					www.welt.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Hat Russland das Völkerrecht gebrochen ? Nun, man kann zumindest festhalten dass "die Grünen" nichts ausserhalb der gepachteten Stützpunkte zu suchen hatten.



Auf alle deine Fragen haust du klare Antworten raus, selbst bei so schwierigen wie der Bewertung subnationaler Selbstorganisation im Rahmen des Völkerrechts, aber bei einer klaren Verletzung der territorialen Integrität wird rumgeschwurbelt. Warum? Weil das klar gerechtfertigte "Ja" sich gegen Putin richten würde und das nicht sein darf?



> Hat Russland also per Definition die Krim annektiert ? Nein



Deine eigene vorangehende Aussagen, an die du mit "also" anknüpft, spricht ganz eindeutig für "ja". Ich deute dieses "Nein" also mal als absichtliche Lüge und somit bewusste Provokation.




> Du vermischt hier grade zwei Dinge, nämlich a) die Besetzung des Parlaments am 27. Februar 2014 durch die laut FAZ 30 Mann und b) Putins Bestätigung dass das russische Militär beim Referendum am 11. März anwesend war. *Und nochmal, nicht ich sage dass, die FAZ sagt dass. *



Doch, du sagst was. Nämlich dass ich zwei Dinge vermischen wrüde, von denen ich kein einziges angesprochen habe. Wenn dir was unklar ist, obwohl es bei einer Aussage zur kompletten Annektion der Krim schon verdammt viel Dummheit oder Böswilligkeit braucht, um derart wenig zu verstehen, aber leg nicht anderen Leuten Aussagen in den Mund, die die nie gemacht haben.

Worum es wirklich geht:
"am 26. Februar liefen der offene und der verdeckte militärische Teil der Operation ab.
...
wurden Streitkräfte des Wehrbezirks Süd, Luftlandetruppen und Spezialeinheiten aus anderen Regionen Russlands insgeheim nach Sewastopol verlegt.
...
bis Anfang März um 7000 Mann Infanterie und Sondertruppen auf dem Luft- und Seeweg verstärkt.
...
wurden weitere 15 000 Mann verschifft, so dass der Einsatzzentrale für die Operation auf der Krim bis Ende des Monats mehr als 30 000 Mann zur Verfügung standen.
...
Die rätselhaften «grünen Männchen», die in Kampfanzügen, ohne Hoheitsabzeichen und mit Sturmhauben maskiert regelmässig auftraten, wenn Verwaltungsgebäude, Polizeistationen und militärische Einrichtungen besetzt werden sollten, rekrutierten sich aus diesen Einheiten."

Die Zeitangaben der NZZ sind dabei noch konservativ/auf das 100%ig Gesicherte beschränkt, während bei einigen lokalen Aktionen nicht vollständig ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass sie von örtlichen Gesetzesbrechern ohne direkte russische Unterstützung durchgezogen wurden. Der Gesamtumfang aktiver "grüner Männchen" legt aber schon einen deutlich früheren russischen Einmarsch nahe, als die NZZ-Formulierung eines einen Monat währenden Einmarschs nahelegt. In Anbetracht der krimweiten Organisation und Planung fiel bereits am 1. März hier im Forum die Formulierung "Ich bin mal gespannt was der Westen jetzt macht, da Russland die Krim besetzt hat. Ich persönlich kann den USA bzw. der EU nur raten, sich erst mal zurück zu halten."
(Man beachte den letzten Satz - diese Einschätzung stammte seinerzeit von einer Putin-freundlichen Person.)

Da einzelne Quellen aus der Zeit aufgrund mangelnder spezifischer Suchbegriffe und reichlich Nachberichterstattung praktisch nur noch über Wikipedia zu finden sind, verweise ich da mal direkt darauf: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüne_Männchen#cite_note-5

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass das russische Militär die Institutionen und das Zivilleben auf der Krim bereits kontrollierte, lange bevor die Scheinabstimmung durchgeführt wurde. Und nicht einmal die Durchführenden des Referendums selbst behaupten, dass darin über eine Abspaltung von der Ukraine abgestimmt worden wäre.



> Warum bezeichnest du hunderte Tote abgeknallt von Scharfschützen als "relativ friedlich" ?



Warum legst du mir schon wieder Behauptungen in den Mund? Auf dem Maidan gab es 10 Wochen lang ein ziviles Protestcamp, keine "hunderte Tote abgeknallt von Scharfschützen". Im Vergleich zu dem, was man bräuchte, um gegen eine 10000de Mann starke Besatzungsarmee anzutreten, kann ich ein Protestcamp ja wohl als "relativ friedlich bezeichnen", oder?

Übrigens FYI: Bei dem sich an die zivilen Proteste anschließenden Aufstand kamen in den drei Tagen bis zur Regierungsneubildung zwar "mehr als 100" Menschen ums leben, aber keine "hunderte". Und die meisten wurden in direkten Auseinandersetzungen zwischen gewaltbereiten Aufständischen und paramilitärischen Sicherheitskräften tödlich verletzt, auf die von der Polizei nicht verfolgten, ominösen Scharfschützen dürften maximal ein paar Dutzend entfallen.



> Quelle - weil wie bereits gesagt, einfach Behauptungen aufstellen kann ich auch.











						Minderheiten auf der Krim: Opposition ist verboten
					

Auf der von Russland annektierten Krim verschlechtert sich die Menschenrechtslage – vor allem für Krimtataren. Der Geheimdienst führt Regie.




					taz.de
				








						Rights defender imprisoned and ill-treated  — Amnesty Urgent Actions
					

Human rights defender Server Mustafayev from Russian-occupied Crimea has been in detention since May 2018, under false terrorism-related charges. On 12 September he was transferred from Crimea to southwest Russia. He is awaiting further transfer from Krasnodar to Rostov-on-Don where he will face...




					ua.amnesty.ch
				











						Russisches Gericht bestätigt Verbot der Selbstverwaltung der Krimtataren | DW | 26.04.2016
					

Moskau waren die Krimtataren schon immer ein Dorn im Auge. Im Zuge der Annexion der Halbinsel gerieten sie noch stärker ins Visier Russlands. Dass ihre Selbstverwaltung von der Justiz bekämpft wird, verwundert nicht.




					www.dw.com
				











						Fernsehen der Krimtataren in Kiew: Leeres Fernsehstudio
					

Der einzige Fernsehsender von Krimtataren ist bedroht. Russische Behörden haben ihn enteignet, ukrainische Gelder kommen nicht an.




					taz.de
				











						Mustafa Dschemilews Kampf um die Krim | DW | 03.06.2014
					

Der ehemalige Anführer der Krimtataren, Mustafa Dschemilew, erhält den ersten Solidarnosc-Preis der polnischen Regierung. 70 Jahre nach der Zwangsumsiedlung kämpft er für das Recht, wieder in der alten Heimat zu leben.




					www.dw.com
				











						Krimtatare verhaftet
					

von Halya Coynash, Charkiwer Menschenrechtsgruppe Die Polizei der Krim hat den Bruder des Vorsitzenden der Zentralen Wahlkommission der Kurultai (Volksversammlung) des krimtatarischen Volkes verhaftet. Tahir Smedljajew wurde am 22. Oktober festgenommen, nachdem die Polizei seinen Wagen in Starij...




					euromaidanpress.com
				








						Wegen Regierungskritik in Haft
					

In Russland ist der Aktivist Rafis Kashapov, der sich für die Rechte der Tartaren einsetzt, am 15. September zu drei Jahren Haft verurteilt worden, weil er die Regierung kritisiert hat. Er muss umgehend freigelassen werden!




					www.amnesty.de
				











						Krim-Flüchtlinge in der Ukraine - Wenn die Heimat plötzlich verschwindet
					

Zu den Verlierern im Ukraine-Konflikt gehören die ukrainischen Krim-Bewohner. Viele von ihnen haben die Halbinsel bereits verlassen und müssen jetzt den Neuanfang organisieren. Vor allem Flüchtlinge ohne Verwandte auf dem Festland haben es schwer.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Das sind nur ein paar winzige Bruchstücke - 1,5 Jahrzehnte permanente Unterdrückung lassen sich nicht in drei Sätzen belegen und allgemeine, weitverbreitete Zusammenfassungen, die Russlands Verbrechen als Gesamtpaket beurteilen, scheinst du ja grundsätzlich abzulehnen.

Wenn du die gesamte Geschichte selbst aufrollen willst, weil du sie seinerzeit nicht verfolgt hast, könntest du damit anfangen, diesen Thread hier zu lesen. Der ist vermutlich nicht beste Quellensammlung, aber im laufe der Jahre kam einiges zeitgenössisches zusammen und vor allem wärst du dann auch über die Argumentationen im Bilde, die hier schon längst abgehandelt wurden und wir müssen nicht alles wieder von vorne durchkauen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Februar 2022)

Man sollte immer ein wenig zurückblicken, um eine Sache besser zu verstehen. 

"Wladimir Putin, russischer Präsident (10.02.2007) (Übersetzung Monitor): „Es ist offensichtlich, dass es bei der NATO-Erweiterung nicht um Modernisierung oder um die Sicherheit Europas geht. Im Gegenteil, das ist eine ernstzunehmende Provokation, die gegenseitiges Vertrauen zerstört.“"









						Feindbild Russland: Wie der Westen die Konfrontation verschärft
					

Panzerverlegungen, Truppenmanöver, Aufrüstung – fast wie im Kalten Krieg stehen sich in Osteuropa tausende russische und westliche Soldaten gegenüber. Die Stimmung wird immer feindseliger. Schuld sei die aggressive Politik Russlands mit der Annexion der Krim und dem militärischen Eingreifen in...




					www1.wdr.de
				




Heute sind solche Beiträge fast nicht mehr zu sehen, sondern nur Schuldzuweisungen 

Auch bei der NATO- Russlandakte gibt es einiges zu bemerken.
ZB die Stationierung der Raketenabschußrampen gegen den Iran,  die mit normalen atomaren Marschflugkörpern bestückt werden können, bedeuten einen Bruch , wie auch diverse Ausstiege aus Abrüstungsvereinbarungen. 
Wer glaubt das in Rumänien und Polen iranische Atomraketen abgewehrt werden müssen?

Im Moment scheint es wirklich brenzlig zu werden, wenn selbst Russlsnd anfängt Botschaftspersonal abzuziehen.

Ich frage aber mal nach der Logik, Monatelang einen Angriff öffentlich vorzubereiten und dem Gegner Zeit zu lassen sich zu organisieren,  Ausrüstung geliefert zu bekommen die meinen Truppen gefährlich werden und meine eigene wirtschaftliche Situation verschlechtert und sogar den 3. WELTKRIEG auslösen kann. 
Wo profitiert also ein eiskalter Despot?
Braucht er danach überhaupt noch ne Yacht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Wladimir Putin, russischer Präsident (10.02.2007) (Übersetzung Monitor): „Es ist offensichtlich, dass es bei der NATO-Erweiterung nicht um Modernisierung oder um die Sicherheit Europas geht. Im Gegenteil, das ist eine ernstzunehmende Provokation, die gegenseitiges Vertrauen zerstört.“"


Wobei mich dann hier wundert, warum das so lange akzeptiert wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst damit einen Teil der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, die zB in Odessa lebt und in anderen Teilen des Landes.
> Die sind keine Aggressoren, sondern Mitbürger.
> Übrigens betrifft dies glaube ich auch Ungarn, Polen und Rumänen.



Russland ist der Aggressor, daran gibt es nun wirklich nichts herumzudeuten. Und wer aufrechter, russischer Staatsbürger sein will, muss dazu auch stehen. Umgekehrt ist es absolut inakzeptabel für einen ukrainischen Staatsbürger, dass die territoriale Integrität und Souveränität seines Landes derart mit Füßen getreten wird. Zwischen beiden Haltungen gibt es eine keinerlei Schnittmenge. So blöd das ist für Individuen auch sein mag: Dieser Tage ist man entweder Russe oder Ukrainer. Dazwischen muss man sich entscheiden - nicht wegen irgendwelcher Gesetze, sondern einfach weil die Einstellungen beider Staaten nicht vereinbar sind.

Das hindert natürlich niemanden daran, russischsprechender Ukrainer mit russichen Wurzeln und russisches Tradition pflegend in der Ukraine zu sein. Aber wer darauf pocht, den Putin-Fan-Pass zu bahalten, weil ihm die Staatsbürgerschaft einer völkerrechtsbrechenden, fremdes Territorium erobernden Nation so wichtig ist, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, dass die angehörigen der eroberten Nation ihn nicht als einen der ihren empfinden, sondern kritisch im Auge behalten. Ist halt noch nicht lange her, dass in der Ukraine lebende Leute, die darauf bestehen, Russen zu sein, dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Ukraine ein wichtiges Stück Land verloren hat. Keiner hat Lust, dass sich das wiederholt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum zB nennen sich die beiden Republiken in Donezk " Volksrepubliken"? Existiert da vielleicht auch eine Hoffnung auf bessere soziale Bedingungen?



Dürfte traditionelle Gefühle russophiler Regimes wiederspiegeln. Die mit Russland assoziierten Ostblockstaaten trugen fast alle ein "Volksrepublik" im Namen und die Machthaber in Donezsk und Lughansk träumen von einer vergleichbaren Beziehung zu Russlands. Passend hierzu habe beide "Volksrepubliken" einen obersten Sowjet als oberste Kammer. "Republikanisch" sind sie meines Wissens aber nur im ganz weiten Sinne, der alle nicht-Monarchien als "Republik" bezeichnet und "Volks" überhaupt nicht, da der ukrainische Teil der lokalen Bevölkerung politisch ausgeschlossen bleibt.

Soweit ich weiß, wurden in Doneszk bei den letzten "Wahlen" nur zwei einer Fraktion angehörende Parteien überhaupt zugelassen und der "gewählte" Präsident hat schon vor Beginn der Wahl hochrangige Personalien ernannt. Alle bisherigen "Präsidenten" waren zudem bereits vorher Anführer der Separatisten-Milizen, rein funktional handelt es sich also um eine Militärdiktatur. In Lughansk sieht es nicht viel besser aus; auch da wurden die Ergebnisse der letzten Wahlen durch den Ausschluss jeglicher Opposition vorweg genommen, aber scheinbar hatte man den Anstatt, wenigstens die Ergebnisbekanntgabe abzuwarten, ehe man seine Macht ausübte.

Afaik hat sich bislang auch in keinem der beiden Gebiete eine Verfassungsgebende Versammlung gefunden, geschweige denn das über deren Produkt fair abgestimmt worden wäre. Das Rechtssystem würde formell immer noch auf der ukrainischen Verfassung beruhen, aus deren Sicht alle Separatisten Schwerverbrecher sind, die aber nach Gutdünken von den militärischen Machthabern durch eigene Vorstellungen ersetzt wird. Ich glaube, dass wäre dann formell sogar eine Tyrannei, da selbst Diktatoren normalerweise einen pervertierten Rechtsstaat zur Ausübung ihrer Macht benutzen, während es in Doneszk und Lughansk nicht einmal dieses Feigenblättchen gibt.

Aber:
Das ist alles Theorie, die in der Praxis kaum Bedeutung hat. Russland finanziert die Bürokratie, Russland bezahlt die Institutionen, Russland überweist die Renten, Russland liefert die Waffen, Russland stellt militärisches Führungspersonal und Russland ist der einzige Handelspartner der sich die Kontrolle über lokale Industrie sichernden Separatistenführer. Die einzigen akzeptierten Pässe der Einwohner sind russisch, die Umgangswährung ist afaik der Rubel und gesprochen wird sowieso russisch. De facto kontrolliert Russland diese Teile der Ukraine genauso, als wären sie ebenfalls annektiert worden und es darf bezweifelt werden, dass die in klassischer Ostblockmanier "gewählten" "Politiker" vor Ort irgendwelche weiterreichenden Entscheidungen gegen Putins Willen treffen könnten, wenn sie das überhaupt wollten. Wir wissen ja alle, was passiert, wenn ein "souveräner Staat" Nachbarstaat Russlands der Meinung ist, Politik zu machen, die nicht im Interesse der lokal wohnenden Russen ist.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich so wenige von euch auf die ganzen Vertragsverletzungen von Europa ein?



Weil das hier der Thread zu aktuellen Entwicklungen in der Ukraine ist und "Europa" in letzter Zeit keine Vertragsverletzungen in der Ukraine begangen hat?
Selsbt vermeintliche Vertragsverletzungen in Nachbarstaaten wurden hier schon bis zum erbrechen diskturiert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere unter deiner regen Beteiligung, was die Frage aufwirft, warum du hier alte Kamelle hochziehen willst? Im Gegensatz zu Whispercats ist dein Account alt genug, dass man auf die Forenregeln verweisen könnte.


----------



## Andrej (12. Februar 2022)

Also in 2 Tagen wird Russland bereit sein, die Ukraine anzugreifen, denn dann wird die Erde in der Ukraine endlich gefrohren sein, damit russischen Panzer nicht im Morast versinken! Und am Mittwoch soll dann der Angriff endlich starten!
Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wärmer wird, sonst taut der Permafrost auf und die Panzer kommen nicht durch.

Ob Russland angreift oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Denn den "Informationskrieg" hat der "Westen" gewonnen. Denn wenn Russland angreift, dann kann der Westen sagen "Wird haben es euch ja gesagt, dass der Angriff kommt".  Wenn Russland nicht anfreift, dann wird man sagen "Die Androhung westlicher Sanktionen gegen Russland haben dazu geführt, dass Russland den Angriff nicht gestartet hat!" Und in Wirklichkeit hat es womöglich überhaupt keine Pläne für einen Angriff gegeben!

Hoffen wir und betten, dass die Armee in zweit Tagen in Kiew Kyiv ist, denn am Donnerstag kommt Total War Warhammer 3 raus und ich möchte nich abgelenkt werden!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ob Russland angreift oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Denn den "Informationskrieg" hat der "Westen" gewonnen.


Wobei mich irgendwie das Gesicht der Politiker dann doch interessieren würde, wenn Russland die Ukraine vollständig eingenommen, hat, sollte es überhaupt so weit kommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Und in Wirklichkeit hat es überhaupt keine Pläne für einen Angriff gegeben!


Und das weißt du woher?


----------



## Andrej (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher?


Vom KGB! Habe für dich, dem Satz noch ein Wort hinzugefügt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ob Russland angreift oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Denn den "Informationskrieg" hat der "Westen" gewonnen. Denn wenn Russland angreift, dann kann der Westen sagen "Wird haben es euch ja gesagt, dass der Angriff kommt".  Wenn Russland nicht anfreift, dann wird man sagen "Die Androhung westlicher Sanktionen gegen Russland haben dazu geführt, dass Russland den Angriff nicht gestartet hat!" Und in Wirklichkeit hat es womöglich überhaupt keine Pläne für einen Angriff gegeben!


Und was kriegen die Russen im Staatsfernsehen zu sehen? Propaganda pur.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was kriegen die Russen im Staatsfernsehen zu sehen? Propaganda pur.


So wie das mit allen Staatsmedien ist. Wenn man eben nur eine Quelle nutzt, wird man einseitig informiert. Das gilt ebenso für andere Medien und ist nicht auf TV beschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So wie das mit allen Staatsmedien ist. Wenn man eben nur eine Quelle nutzt, wird man einseitig informiert. Das gilt ebenso für andere Medien und ist nicht auf TV beschränkt.


In Russland wird doch alles zensiert und vom Staat gesteuert.
Auch das Internet. Da kann man sich nur illegal andere Informationen beschaffen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Frieden will, muss die NATO auflösen.


Naja...eigentlich heißt es ja..."Schnitzel macht glücklich".
Und glückliche Menschen haben keinen Bock auf Krieg...von daher, esst mehr Schnitzel...gemeinsam.^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Russland wird doch alles zensiert und vom Staat gesteuert.
> Auch das Internet. Da kann man sich nur illegal andere Informationen beschaffen.


Dann nenne doch mal bitte hier Beispiele, was da nicht aufrufbar sein soll. Ich teste das dann über TOR-Exit-Nodes, die bei russischen Providern stehen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> So wie das mit allen *Staatsmedien* ist. Wenn man eben nur eine Quelle nutzt, wird man einseitig informiert. Das gilt ebenso für andere Medien und ist nicht auf TV beschränkt.


Ich glaube du hast keine wirkliche Ahnung von was du da schreibst!
Russische oder zb. auch polnische oder ungarische "Staatsmedien" mit z.B. dem öffentlich rechtlichen Medien der BRD oder der BBC zu vergleichen ist einmal frech und zeugt von sehr wenig Ahnung!


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann nenne doch mal bitte hier Beispiele, was da nicht aufrufbar sein soll. Ich teste das dann über TOR-Exit-Nodes, die bei russischen Providern stehen.





			Russland zensiert Internet - Google Suche


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keine wirkliche Ahnung von was du da schreibst!
> Russische oder zb. auch polnische oder ungarische "Staatsmedien" mit z.B. dem öffentlich rechtlichen Medien der BRD oder BBC zu vergleichen ist einmal frech und zeugt von sehr wenig Ahnung!


Was unterstellst du mir hier?
Ich habe hier in keiner Weise öffentlich-rechtliche Medien erwähnt, sondern ich sprach von Staatsmedien, dazu zählt z.B. RT, VOA, DW usw.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keine wirkliche Ahnung von was du da schreibst!
> Russische oder zb. auch polnische oder ungarische "Staatsmedien" mit z.B. dem öffentlich rechtlichen Medien der BRD oder BBC zu vergleichen ist einmal frech und zeugt von sehr wenig Ahnung!
> 
> 
> ...


Leider werden dann außer www.navalny.com keine Domainnamen/URLs genannt. www.navalny.com zeigt schon von einer deutschen IP service unavailable.
Das Register mit den blockierten Seiten lässt sich leider nicht durchsuchen, Cloudflare sagt hier access denied.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Frieden will, muss die NATO auflösen.


Nö, das muss man nicht, aber man kann natürlich die Nato reformieren, immerhin ist der kalte Krieg vorbei und heute gibt es andere Gefahrenlagen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das muss man nicht, aber man kann natürlich die Nato reformieren, *immerhin ist der kalte Krieg vorbei* und heute gibt es andere Gefahrenlagen.


Ob das eine richtige Analyse ist, wage ich dann doch nach den Geschehnissen der letzten 8-10 Jahren sehr stark zu bezweifeln.
Sehr wahrscheinlich oder ziemlich faktisch war er für die Russen wohl nie beendet, denn sie möchten ja unbedingt, auch mit Drohungen und Gewalt, den früheren Status wiederherstellen. Insoweit war er wohl nur zeitweise "eingefroren", bis man wieder stark genug war/ist, ihn fortzusetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was unterstellst du mir hier?
> Ich habe hier in keiner Weise öffentlich-rechtliche Medien erwähnt, sondern ich sprach von Staatsmedien, dazu zählt z.B. RT, VOA, DW usw.



Wenn du die Deutsche Welle nennst, dann erwähnst du wohl öffentlich-rechtliche Medien 
Im Gegensatz zu RT ist das kein Propagandamedium unter direkter staatlicher Kontrolle, sondern ein selbst verwalteter Sender mit dem Auftrag, wahrheitsgemäß und objektiv zu berichten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ob das eine richtige Analyse ist, wage ich dann doch nach den Geschehnissen der letzten 8-10 Jahren sehr stark zu bezweifeln.
> Sehr wahrscheinlich oder ziemlich faktisch war er für die Russen wohl nie beendet, denn sie möchten ja unbedingt, auch mit Drohungen und Gewalt, den früheren Status wiederherstellen. Insoweit war er wohl nur zeitweise "eingefroren", bis man wieder stark genug war/ist, ihn fortzusetzen.


Keine Ahnung, was Russland genau will. Macht ausüben auf jeden Fall aber letztendlich sind die Möglichkeiten begrenzt. die Chinesen machen das deutlich besser und sorgen dafür, dass westliche Staaten von china abhängig sind, deutlich abhängiger als von Russland.
Auf jeden Fall wird Putin langfristig einsehen müssen, dass das russische Zarenreich nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Genauso wenig wie das britische Empire nicht mehr zurückkommen wird, auch wenn ein paar Brexit Freunde das immer noch hoffen.
Meiner Meinung nach probiert Putin nur aus, wo die Grenzen sind. Er spielt mit dem säbel und schaut zu, was die anderen machen. Aber greift er wirklich an und nimmt Kiew ein? Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Deutsche Welle nennst, dann erwähnst du wohl öffentlich-rechtliche Medien


Bullshit. Die DW ist etwas anderes und darf daher auch nicht nach Deutschland senden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bullshit. Die DW ist etwas anderes und darf daher auch nicht nach Deutschland senden.











						Deutsche Welle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> „Die Welle“ wurde 1953 gegründet;* sie ist eine Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts und Mitglied der **ARD*, finanziert sich jedoch nicht aus Rundfunkbeiträgen, sondern aus Steuergeldern des Bundes.



Ich wäre vorsichtig, was ich so als "bullshit" bezeichne, wenn ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe, die du anscheinend nicht hast!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deutsche Welle – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die DW ist nicht Teil der "öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien" wie ARD, ZDF usw. sondern ein Auslandssender, mit ganz anderem Ziel.
Wenn das andere Leute nicht auseinanderhalten können kann ich denen nicht helfen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die DW ist nicht Teil der "öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien" wie ARD, ZDF usw. sondern ein Auslandssender, mit ganz anderem Ziel.
> Wenn das andere Leute nicht auseinanderhalten können kann ich denen nicht helfen.


Du bist also schlauer als alle anderen und bestreitest das die Deutsche Welle eine Anstalt öffentlichen Rechts ist, das der ARD angegliedert ist?
Du kannst dir schon mal die Hand geben mit allen Fake News erzählern, dann das sind die Fakten, aber halt in der realen Welt und anscheinend nicht deiner!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist also schlauer als alle anderen und bestreitest das die Deutsche Welle eine Anstalt öffentlichen Rechts ist, das der ARD angegliedert ist?
> Du kannst dir schon mal die Hand geben mit allen Fake News erzählern, dann das sind die Fakten, aber halt in der realen Welt und anscheinend nicht deiner!


Ich weiß wie gesagt noch immer nicht, was du daran nicht verstehst, dass die DW als Auslandssender gedacht ist und eben NICHT so wie die ARD & Co gedacht ist. Auch die Finanzierung ist anders.
Aus Wikipedia:


> Auch wenn die DW wie die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten eine Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts ist, erhält sie keine Zuwendungen aus den Rundfunkbeiträgen. Die Finanzierung der DW wird maßgeblich mit Steuergeldern aus dem Bundeshaushalt finanziert.


Und genau das ist der maßgebliche Unterschied, wo auch das Parlament durch die Änderung der Steuern Einfluss nehmen könnte.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der maßgebliche Unterschied, wo auch das Parlament durch die Änderung der Steuern Einfluss nehmen könnte.


Ernsthaft, das Parlament kann durch Änderungen der Steuern Einfluss nehmen?
Sie kann die Welle abschaffen, aber eben durch die Organisation keinen direkten Einfluss ausüben, den die DW ist eine rechtfähige Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts, sowie viele Krankenhäuser, Kindergärten, Wasserwerke etc.
*Sie ist genau wie die ARD (Rechtsform) und dieser angegliedert,* wird aber über Steuergelder finanziert und nicht über Rundfunkgebühren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, das Parlament kann durch Änderungen der Steuern Einfluss nehmen?


Indirekt, "wenn ihr nicht das sendet, was wir wollen, drehen wir den Geldhahn ab", aber das kam meines Wissens nie im Bundestag vor.
Ist jetzt aber etwas OT.


----------



## Poulton (12. Februar 2022)

Im Zweifel mal einen Blick hierein werfen: Gesetz über die Rundfunkanstalt des Bundesrechts "Deutsche Welle"
Deutsche Welle Aufgabenplanung 2018 – 2021 (PDF)


> Die Deutsche Welle hat als Auslandssender Deutschlands den
> Auftrag, Deutschland als europäisch gewachsene Kulturnati-
> on und freiheitlich verfassten demokratischen Rechtsstaat zu
> vermitteln. In journalistischer Unabhängigkeit setzt sie sich für
> ...


Also die Bundesrepublik Deutschland als die größte Bundesrepublik Deutschland der Welt darzustellen.


----------



## Eckism (12. Februar 2022)

So ganz Unrecht hat DJKuhpisse nicht...die Deutsche Welle ist:

Die *Deutsche Welle* (*DW*) ist der Auslandsrundfunk der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Ob das jetzt mit RT gleichzusetzen ist, da kann man sich natürlich vorzüglich streiten.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Februar 2022)

Immer dieses würde, wollte, möchte in Bezug auf Putin.
Mal realistisch. 
Russlsnd ist das größte Land der Erde, mit wahrscheinlich den meisten Bodenschätzen und einer Bevölkerung von rund 150 Mio Menschen,  die man mit Förderung versucht zur erhöhten Reproduktion anzuspornen.
Das Land wird modernisiert und entwickelt sich, die Wirtschaft wächst und man hat ein guten " Staatsschatz" und kaum Schulden.
Militärisch scheint man die USA auch überglügelt zu haben. 

Welchen Grund, sollte man haben einen Krieg zu beginnen?
Was gewinnt man?
Mit welchen Menschen will man die eroberten Gebiete halten und verwalten?  Wie unterdrücken?
Es ist unlogisch und es gibt kein Szenario, welches irgendwelche Vorteile aufzeigt. 

Ich meine nicht Vermutungen und Behauptungen,  sondern Fakten. 


Was gewinnt die Ukraine in der momentanen Situation? 

Geld, Aufmerksamkeit, Waffen. Am Ende noch die Garantie das Russland Gas durch die Ukraine transportiert sie und dadurch Milliarden verdient.
Der Krieg würde das zerstören, die Ukraine aus dem Focus nehmen und ihre Staatlichkeit endgültig zerstören. 

Die USA 

NS2 wird gekillt und sie verkaufen ihr teures Feackingas nach Europa, zu enormen Preisen, weil Gas knapp wird. 
Die deutsche Industrie bekommt Probleme, durch die teuren Energiepreise und wird wirtschaftlich geschwächt. 
Die Nato scharrt sich enger um die USA und kauft ihre teuren Waffen.
Warum wollte Biden unbedingt von Scholz ein Bekenntnis zu NS2?
Warum kam es nicht?

Ich behaupte das ein kleiner Funke reicht, um diesen ganzen Schlamassel in Gang zu setzten und gerade wir hier, so richtig angemeiert sind. 
Unsere Zukunft steht mit auf dem Spiel. 1,80 Euro für den Liter Benzin und Steigerungen von 30-50% bei der Heizung, werden nicht reichen und wieviele Firmen schließen werden, wer weiß?

Von eventuellen militärischen Eskalationen will ich nicht schreiben 
Mir macht das schon Angst.


----------



## Andrej (12. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was kriegen die Russen im Staatsfernsehen zu sehen? Propaganda pur.


Ich gucke kein russisches Fernsehen schon seit 10 Jahren, wenn nicht mehr! Ob du es wahr haben willst oder nicht, für die meisten Russen ab 40-50 ist die USA und ihr Schoßhunde in der NATO ein Feind und dass auch ohne der heutigen Propaganda.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RyzA schrieb:


> In Russland wird doch alles zensiert und vom Staat gesteuert.
> Auch das Internet. Da kann man sich nur illegal andere Informationen beschaffen.


Du kennst dich ja richtig aus! Nur findet man auf YouTube sehr viele oppositionelle Kanäle, wenn man will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> So ganz Unrecht hat DJKuhpisse nicht...die Deutsche Welle ist:
> 
> Die *Deutsche Welle* (*DW*) ist der Auslandsrundfunk der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
> 
> Ob das jetzt mit RT gleichzusetzen ist, da kann man sich natürlich vorzüglich streiten.



Doch, er hat komplett Unrecht und das wurde ihm ja auch mit Belegen klargemacht. Aber scheinbar hat er keine Lust, diese zu lesen oder sonst irgendwie sachlich an einer Diskussion teilzunehmen, sondern will einfach nur rumpöbeln.

Die Deutsche Welle hat gemäß zugehörigem gesetztlichen Auftrag ein anderes Zielpublikum als der Rest der ARD und wird daher auch anders finanziert, weil man schlecht GEZ vom Rest des Globus eintreiben kann, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass sie ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender ist. Man kann sich zwar allgemein viel über den hohen Politikanteil in den Rundfunkräten beschweren, aber liegt weder bei 100% noch ist er bei der Deutschen Welle höher als bei anderen noch sind die auch-Politiker dort von Amts wegen. Es hat also de jure kein Ministierum Einfluss auf die Aufsichtsgrämien der Deutsche Welle und die wiederum kontrollieren auch das Tagesgeschäft, sondern die Deutsche Welle verwaltet sich in Eigenregie. Nicht anders als jeder andere Sender auch. Der einzige konkrete politische Einfluss ist, wie bei allen ÖR, der Sendeauftrag, der weiter oben schon zitiert wurde, und nichts weiter als objektive Berichterstattung fordert.

Das ist also was ganz anderes als Russia Today / Russland heute. Das ist eine staatliche Nachrichtenagentur, die per Dekret von Putin gegründet wurde (aus dem ehemaligen sowjetischen Informationsbüro heraus) und ausdrücklich der Selbstdarstellung dient. (Wogegen DW die deutsche Sicht auf Themen wiedergeben soll, also oft nicht einmal über Deutschland berichtet.) Die werden tatsächlich direkt von russischen Regierung betrieben und sehen sich selbst als "Informationswaffe", haben also nicht einmal den Anspruch, eine objektive Wahrheit zu verbreiten, sondern sollen Meinungen im Sinne des Kreml manipulieren.

Ein direktes Gegenstück gibt es in Deutschland nicht; wenn man die wenig diversifizierte Parteienstruktur Russlands mit einbezieht, könnte man RT vielleicht mit den Newslettern und Social-Media-Kanälen deutscher Parteien vergleichen. Die dienen ebenfalls der Selbstdarstellung, sind ebenfalls komplett ungeeignet um sich über irgendwas zu informieren und die unterliegen ähnlich 100%iger Kontrolle durch Parteien, wie RT via russische Regierung durch "Einiges Russland". Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Newsletter deutscher Parteien keine 100000den Deutschen im Ausland, insbesondere nicht in der Ukraine mit manipulierten Berichten aufhetzen. (Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass AFD oder MLPD da soviel Reichweite haben.)


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Du kennst dich ja richtig aus! Nur findet man auf YouTube sehr viele oppositionelle Kanäle, wenn man will.


Ja aber die "senden" doch bestimmt nicht aus Russland, oder? Oder laden von dort ihre Inhalte hoch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber die "senden" doch bestimmt nicht aus Russland, oder? Oder laden von dort ihre Inhalte hoch.


Wieso sollen die das nicht tun?
Haufenweise Leute laden aus Russland Videos bei YT hoch.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Haufenweise Leute laden aus Russland Videos bei YT hoch.


Mit VPN oder so?
Ansonsten wäre das doch sehr riskant.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit VPN oder so?
> Ansonsten wäre das doch sehr riskant.


Nochmal, YT ist Stand heute in RU normal zugänglich wie hier auch. YT wird sich aber von Putin nicht vorschreiben lassen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, von den USA vielleicht schon eher.
Meinst du, YT würde an den russischen Staat IP-Adressen rausgeben, wenn die eh schon wegen RT DE Stunk haben?


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, YT ist Stand heute in RU normal zugänglich wie hier auch. YT wird sich aber von Putin nicht vorschreiben lassen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, von den USA vielleicht schon eher.
> Meinst du, YT würde an den russischen Staat IP-Adressen rausgeben, wenn die eh schon wegen RT DE Stunk haben?


Es geht mir um die Bürger und Oppositionelle, welche kritische Beiträge hochladen.
Die werden in der Regel in Russland verfolgt.

Und wenn Russland will können sie YouTube für das Land sperren: Russland droht YouTube mit Sperrung

genauso wie andere Dienste und Internetseiten.


----------



## Andrej (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aber die "senden" doch bestimmt nicht aus Russland, oder? Oder laden von dort ihre Inhalte hoch.


Kennst du den Spruch "Die Hunde bellen, die Karawane zieht"? Sollange sie bellen und die Karawane nicht angreifen, so wie es Navalny gemacht hat, haben sie kaum Probleme.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die Bürger und Oppositionelle, welche kritische Beiträge hochladen.
> Die werden in der Regel in Russland verfolgt.


Dazu müssen die sich aber selbst bei YT zeigen oder YT muss Daten rausgeben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn Russland will können sie YouTube für das Land sperren: Russland droht YouTube mit Sperrung


Das können die versuchen, man hat ja gesehen, wie gut das bei Telegram geklappt hat.


Andrej schrieb:


> Kennst du den Spruch "Die Hunde bellen, die Karawane zieht"? Sollange sie bellen und die Karawane nicht angreifen, so wie es Navalny gemacht hat, haben sie kaum Probleme.


Navalny hat doch Probleme bekommen, zumindest wäre sonst die Frage, wer den vergiftet hat.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Kennst du den Spruch "Die Hunde bellen, die Karawane zieht"? Sollange sie bellen und die Karawane nicht angreifen, so wie es Navalny gemacht hat, haben sie kaum Probleme.


 Meinst du das?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9MnUSsK4RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schaue bei Leuten immer nach dem Hintergrund und den Finanziers. Da kommen häufig witzige Verbindungen heraus. Zum Beispiel wenn Chodorkowski,oder der Insider dahinter stehen, der scheinbar unbehelligt 
in Moskau lebt .

Ich würde mir den gleichen Einsatz unserer Medien für Assange wünschen und einheitliche Wertungen.
Im Moment gibt es eine einseitige Berichterstattung und Schuldzuweisungen und die Medienkonsumenten haben wenig Chancen eine eigene Meinung zu entwickeln. 
Die Russen und Putin sind an allem Schuld!

Wenn wir jetzt einen Krieg bekommen, ist es zu spät!


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt einen Krieg bekommen, ist es zu spät!


Das liegt an den Russen.  Soll Putin seine Truppen da abziehen und fertig.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen und Putin sind an allem Schuld!


Das ist die Realität und die faktischen Tatsachen!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt einen Krieg bekommen, ist es zu spät!


Wieso du behauptest doch ständig die Russen greifen nicht an, wer sollte es sonst tun?
Ach ich vergaß die Ukrainer greifen ja an und haben weit über 120000 Soldaten an der russischen Grenze zusammengezogen und machen gerade überall Manöver an der russischen Grenze.
Wie oft musste dir das eigentlich dein Politruk vorbeten, bis du das verinnerlicht hast?

Ihr Putin Apologeten, die ihr ständig ziemlich braun (gebrannt) durch die Gegend lauft, falls euer Führer mal ruckartig bremst, seit in keinster Weise ernst zu nehmen, es erinnert mich eher an die deutschen Großväter und Urgroßväter und deren Beziehung zu ihrem Führer, dass ist analog sehr ähnlich.
Vom verbrecherischen versucht ihr auch sehr stark aufzuholen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Russen.  Soll Putin seine Truppen da abziehen und fertig.


Wird er nicht machen, denn die Ukraine wird ihre Truppen auch nicht abziehen, genauso wenig wie andere Länder an den Grenzen zu Russland. Man wird damit leben müssen, dass jetzt mehr Militär unterwegs ist und die Kriegsgefahr größer ist.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird er nicht machen, denn die Ukraine wird ihre Truppen auch nicht abziehen, genauso wenig wie andere Länder an den Grenzen zu Russland. Man wird damit leben müssen, dass jetzt mehr Militär unterwegs ist und die Kriegsgefahr größer ist.


Welche Truppen der Ukrainer und anderer Länder, bringe doch mal Belege dazu, wäre besser als einfach russische Propaganda (bewiesen unwahre Tatsachen) zu schreiben!


----------



## Eckism (13. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch, er hat komplett Unrecht und das wurde ihm ja auch mit Belegen klargemacht. Aber scheinbar hat er keine Lust, diese zu lesen oder sonst irgendwie sachlich an einer Diskussion teilzunehmen, sondern will einfach nur rumpöbeln.


Dann sollte aber der Wiki-Artikel geändert/korrigiert werden in: *"aus* der Bundesrepublik Deutschland" statt *"der *Bundesrepublik Deutschland".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Truppen der Ukrainer und anderer Länder, bringe doch mal Belege dazu, wäre besser als einfach russische Propaganda (bewiesen unwahre Tatsachen) zu schreiben!


Die Ukraine hat Militär, Polen hat es ebenso. In beiden Ländern machen die USA auch Übungen. Das stört Russland, interessiert hier aber ebensowenig, denn die können selbst entscheiden, was sie auf ihrem Gebiet zulassen und machen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat Militär, Polen hat es ebenso. In beiden Ländern machen die USA auch Übungen. Das stört Russland, interessiert hier aber ebensowenig, denn die können selbst entscheiden, was sie auf ihrem Gebiet zulassen und machen.


Die haben schon seit 1992 Militär und ja die machen da auch ab und zu Übungen mit vielleicht 10000 Soldaten, ist natürlich zur aktuellen Lage voll vergleichbar, genauso wie die russischen Übungen am Baltikum mit 50-70000 Soldaten.
Wenn man so ein *Geschwätz* ließt, das auch noch als Vergleich zur momentanen Situation angeführt wird, kann man sich nur noch die Haare raufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die haben schon seit 1992 Militär und ja die machen da auch ab und zu Übungen mit vielleicht 10000 Soldaten, ist natürlich zur aktuellen Lage voll vergleichbar, genauso wie die russischen Übungen jedes Jahr am Baltikum mit 50-70000 Soldaten.


Das wird jetzt aber etwas mehr, weil sich das gegenseitig hochschaukelt. Ist einfach so und wird sich auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht ändern, solange Staaten haufenweise Geld in ihr Militär stecken.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein *Geschwätz* ließt, das auch noch als Vergleich zur momentanen Situation angeführt wird, kann man sich nur noch die Haare raufen.


Dann tue das doch, macht mir gar nichts aus.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, YT ist Stand heute in RU normal zugänglich wie hier auch. YT wird sich aber von Putin nicht vorschreiben lassen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, von den USA vielleicht schon eher.
> Meinst du, YT würde an den russischen Staat IP-Adressen rausgeben, wenn die eh schon wegen RT DE Stunk haben?


Youtube gibt gar keine IPs heraus, das macht der Provider.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber etwas mehr, weil sich das gegenseitig hochschaukelt





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann tue das doch, macht mir gar nichts aus.


Mir macht es aber etwas aus wenn Leute wie du hier bewußt LÜGEN und bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen aufstellen, insoweit wirst du weiter mit Gegenwind rechnen müsen, das macht mir halt so gar nichts aus!


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Youtube gibt gar keine IPs heraus, das macht der Provider.


Doch. Die müssen bei strafrechtlicher Relevanz die IPs rausgeben.
Dann wird der Provider festgestellt und per IP bei dem dann den echten Namen. Bzw der Anschlussinhaber.
Anders kann man solche Personen auch gar nicht ermitteln, wenn sie nicht gerade mit/in ihren echten Namen posten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Youtube gibt gar keine IPs heraus, das macht der Provider.


Nur kann man so nicht identifizieren, welche Person ein Video hochgeladen hat. Man kann dann nur beim Provider sehen, dass eine TCP-Verbindung zu YT aufgebaut wurde. Was da übertragen wurde kann man nicht sehen, weil da TLS genutzt wird (aufgrund von HTTPS, was heute fast alle Webserver nutzen). Ergo muss YT Daten rausgeben, damit der Uploader identifiziert werden kann, wenn er das nicht selbst in seinen Videos tut.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir macht es aber etwas aus wenn Leute wie du hier bewußt LÜGEN und bewiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen aufstellen, insoweit wirst du weiter mit Gegenwind rechnen müsen, das macht mir halt so gar nichts aus!


Was war an meinen Aussagen falsch?


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist die Realität und die faktischen Tatsachen!
> 
> Wieso du behauptest doch ständig die Russen greifen nicht an, wer sollte es sonst tun?
> Ach ich vergaß die Ukrainer greifen ja an und haben weit über 120000 Soldaten an der russischen Grenze zusammengezogen und machen gerade überall Manöver an der russischen Grenze.
> ...



Das ist einfach nur frech mir irgendwelche braunen Farbtöne zu unterstellen!
Die sitzen in diversen ukrainischen Freiwilligenbataillionen, wie Asow und träumen die " Kartoffelkäfer" zu zertreten.
Bist du sicher das dort kein verwirrter herumlaufen kann, der einen Zwischenfall provoziert,  der zum Krieg führen kann?

Ich habe oben meine Meinung zu Interessen einiger Beteiligter aufgeführt. Kannst du etwas vernünftig widerlegen, oder erklären, welche Motivationen sie antreiben? 
Diskutiere sachlich und argumentiere um deinen Standpunkt darzulegen.
Für mich hat sich diese Situation schon sehr lange abgezeichnet und war nur eine Frage der Zeit. 
Die Zeit, das einer auf der Welt bestimmt wo der Hase lang zu laufen hat,  sind lange vorbei.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur frech mir irgendwelche braunen Farbtöne zu unterstellen!


Habe ich so nicht geschrieben, aber getroffene Hunde bellen...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das dort kein verwirrter herumlaufen kann, der einen Zwischenfall provoziert, der zum Krieg führen kann?


So wie die Besatzung des russischen BUK Systems, das 300 zivile Urlauber ermordet hat?
Nein glaube ich eher nicht!


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die haben schon seit 1992 Militär und ja die machen da auch ab und zu Übungen mit vielleicht 10000 Soldaten, ist natürlich zur aktuellen Lage voll vergleichbar, genauso wie die russischen Übungen am Baltikum mit 50-70000 Soldaten.
> Wenn man so ein *Geschwätz* ließt, das auch noch als Vergleich zur momentanen Situation angeführt wird, kann man sich nur noch die Haare raufen.



Saber Strike 2016	Bearbeiten
Saber Strike fand von Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni statt;[20] Ausrichter war das United States European Command (EUCOM).[21] Es sollte die größte NATO-Übung im Jahr 2016 in Europa werden. Das 2nd Cavalry Regiment wurde auf einen 2.400 Kilometer langen taktischen Marsch von Deutschland ins Baltikum verlegt.[22] Rund 10.000 Soldaten aus 13 Staaten nahmen am Manöver teil.[23] Etwa zeitgleich fand in Polen das Manöver „Anakonda“ statt. Daran nahmen bis zu 31.000 Soldaten aus über 20 Staaten (darunter der Ukraine und Georgien) teil.[24]

Saber Strike 2018	Bearbeiten
Seit dem 3. Juni 2018 nehmen an der Übung im Baltikum und Polen insgesamt etwa 18.000 Soldaten aus 19 NATO- und Nicht-NATO-Staaten teil. Simuliert wird eine Schlacht mit Russland und Weißrussland um die Suwalki-Lücke.[25]

2021Defender 21 mit 28000 Soldaten

Du liegst also etwas daneben. 
Interessant zum Beispiel dies.

"Nach den internationalen Verträgen, die Moskau bisher stets eingehalten hat, könnte die Ukraine durch die Forderung nach Inspektionen der russischen Truppenbewegungen sich selbst Aufschluss darüber verschaffen, was an dem Gerede von “unmittelbar bevorstehender Invasion” dran sein sollte. Von dieser der Ukraine zustehenden Möglichkeit hat der ukrainische Präsident Selensky bislang keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Warum wohl? "

Zitat

Willy Wimmer ist ein deutscher Jurist und Politiker. Von 1976 bis 2009 war er Mitglied des Bundestages. Zwischen 1985 und 1992 war er erst verteidigungspolitischer Sprecher der CDU/CSU und dann Parlamentarischer Staatssekretär beim Bundesminister der Verteidigung.


Warum wird das nicht genacht? Könnte doch helfen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Habe ich so nicht geschrieben, aber getroffene Hunde bellen...
> 
> So wie die Besatzung des russischen BUK Systems, das 300 zivile Urlauber ermordet hat?
> Nein glaube ich eher nicht!




"Ihr Putin Apologeten, die ihr ständig ziemlich braun ..." ?! Zitat Don

Lese deine Texte vielleicht noch einmal nach?
Wenn du aber welche suchst....









						Rechtsradikale in der Ukraine: Mit SS-Symbolen und Hitlergruß
					

In Kiew sind Hunderte zum Gedenken an die Gründung der Waffen-SS-Division Galizien aufmarschiert. Kritiker sprechen von „Nazipropaganda“.




					taz.de
				












						Misanthropic Division – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Sie dient als Kampfeinheit im Regiment Asow in der Ostukraine gegen die prorussischen Separatisten. Ihre Mitglieder gelten als rassistisch und gewaltbereit. Sie verherrlichen unter anderen den Nationalsozialismus und die Waffen-SS. Amnesty International wirft ihnen gravierende Menschenrechtsverletzungen vor. Die Division unterhält Netzwerke in Europa, USA, Kanada, Südamerika und Australien, die auch zur Ausbildung und Rekrutierung von Kämpfern genutzt werden.[1][3][4][


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du liegst also etwas daneben.


Du und deine Argumentation sind so lächerlich, das es mittlerweile echt nur noch für absolute Lacher ausreicht.

Zapad 2013,  Zapad 2017, Zapad 2021,
2013  mit geschätzten 50-70000 Mann an der baltischen Grenze, 2017 mit 100000 Soldaten an der baltischen Grenze und 2021 mit 200000 Soldaten an der baltischen Grenze.
Jeder kann nach diesen Daten Googlen, er wird eine Menge finden, dagegen sind Saber Strike Manöver gerade zu ein schlechter Witz und Manöver in Polen sind ziemlich weit weg von der Grenze der Russischen Föderation!


Tschetan schrieb:


> "Nach den internationalen Verträgen, die Moskau bisher stets eingehalten hat, könnte die Ukraine durch die Forderung nach Inspektionen der russischen Truppenbewegungen sich selbst Aufschluss darüber verschaffen, was an dem Gerede von “unmittelbar bevorstehender Invasion” dran sein sollte. Von dieser der Ukraine zustehenden Möglichkeit hat der ukrainische Präsident Selensky bislang keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Warum wohl? "
> 
> Zitat
> 
> Willy Wimmer ist ein deutscher Jurist und Politiker. Von 1976 bis 2009 war er Mitglied des Bundestages. Zwischen 1985 und 1992 war er erst verteidigungspolitischer Sprecher der CDU/CSU und dann Parlamentarischer Staatssekretär beim Bundesminister der Verteidigung.


Weil Willy Wimmer einfach ein Putin Apologet, Lügner und Verschwörungstheoretiker ist, was schon lange bewiesen ist, man schaue sich nur seine Einlassung zu Flug MH17 an, da haben sich komplett alle Leute die von Physik und Mathematik ein kleines bischen Ahnung haben, komplett schlapp gelacht.

Edit:
Zitat Wimmer:


> Wer jemals mit Flugunfalluntersuchungen - auch wie im Fall der schrecklichen Katastrophe auf dem US-Stützpunkt Ramstein - gewesen ist, der kann doch nur auf die dabei grundlegenden mathematischen Berechnungen im Sinne von dargestellten Parabeln verweisen. Danach gibt es nicht nur mathematische Gesetzmäßigkeiten für Flugzeuge in zehn Kilometer Höhe, die durch einen Vorfall in ein Unglück gestürzt werden. Wenn man diese Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die vom Charakter her allgemeingültig sind, hier zugrundelegt, dann liegt die Entfernung zwischen dem Absturzort und dem Punkt in zehn Kilometer Höhe, wo sich das Unglück für die Maschine MH17 eingestellt hatte, fast 100 km westwärts. Alleine schon dieser für eine westliche Regierung zu normalen Zeiten zwingende Darstellung hätte das Gebäude der Schuldzuweisung auch an den russischen Präsidenten Putin erst gar nicht entstehen lassen.











						Jetzt reicht es!
					

Gastkommentar des ehemaligen verteidigungspolitischen Sprechers der CDU/CSU und Ex-Vizepräsidenten der OSZE zum Ukraine-Konflikt




					www.heise.de
				




Rechenweg für den freien Fall, nach der Expolosion/Auseinanderbrechens eines Flugzeuges.
Grob vereinfacht aber der Wahrheit ziemlich nah:
"Abwurfgeschwindigkeit"
Machen wir es plastisch 905km/h sind 905000m in der Stunde = 905000/3600 = 251,39m/sec
Formel für den freien Fall: t (Zeit) = Wurzel aus 2x Fallhöhe (10000m) /durch Erdanziehungskraft (9,81m/sec)= 45,15 sec
Weite = 251,39m/sec * 45,15 sec = 11350,26m = 11,35km
Das ganze ohne Luftwiderstand, der sich allerding horizontal und vertikal auswirkt.
Das ganze Phänomen kann man wunderbar beaobachten, wenn Menschen mit *Anlauf* von 5m oder 10m Türmen springen.
So viel zu Wimmer und seinen Aussagen!



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Ihr Putin Apologeten, die ihr ständig ziemlich braun ..." ?! Zitat Don


Wir befinden uns hier immer noch in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland!
Spare dir deine offensichtlichen Fäschungsversuche, in dem du hier Schnitzler mit dem Schwarzen Kanal nachahmst oder Russische Staatsmedien!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihr Putin Apologeten, die ihr ständig ziemlich braun (gebrannt) durch die Gegend lauft, falls euer Führer mal ruckartig bremst,


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zapad 2013, Zapad 2017, Zapad 2021,



Das sind Manöver von der Barentssee, bis Woronesh, auf eigenem Gebiet,  bzw Unionsgebiet.
Russland gibt 10000 an und es umfasste Marine, Luft, Bodenstreitkräfte. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil Willy Wimmer einfach ein Putin Apologet, Lügner und Verschwörungstheoretiker ist



Jede andere Meinung ist falsch?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns hier immer noch in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland!
> Spare dir deine offensichtlichen Fäschungsversuche, in dem du hier Schnitzler mit dem Schwarzen Kanal nachahmst oder Russische Staatsmedien!



Richtig und das ist tragisch. Früher gab es in unseren Medien Stimmen die gegensätzliche Ansichten vertraten und in Talkshows wie "Talk im Turm" lief nicht mehrere Stimmen, eine Meinung. Ein Schröder konnte damals noch den Verzicht der Kriegsteilnahme im Irak durchsetzten.
Gerade der Verweis auf Schnitzler ist interessant.
Ich dachte immer das in der BRD das Gut der Meinungsfreigeit hoch geschätzt wird und garantiert ist, aber da ist scheinbar vorbei.
Heute sieht man ja schon RT als den Untergang des Abendlandes und nicht als Alternative Informationsquelle.

Andere Meinungen werden als Trolle, Schwurbler bezeichnet und weggedrückt.
Ich kann mich noch an ein Lied erinnern, mit einer Textzeile die lautete
" die Partei hat immer Recht..."
Sind wir wieder da angekommen? Ich habe damals meine Meinung gesagt und mache es auch heute. 
Vielleicht einmal registrieren das viele ältere Politiker warnen und völlig andere Ansichten zum momentanen Zeitgeist gaben.

https://www.zeit.de/politik/2014-12/aufruf-russland-dialog  wäre doch ein Anfang? Alles Putintrolle ?

Antje Vollmer Zitat

Wie sieht es denn mit den großen Polit-Talkshows im Fernsehen aus? Was fällt Ihnen da auf?

Sie sind ein Spiegelbild der Berichterstattung. Es finden sich kaum noch Gäste, die versuchen, die russische Seite kenntnisreich zu erklären oder zu verstehen. Das Etikett „Russland-Versteher“ ist längst ein Grund geworden, nicht hinzuhören. Die Leute, die diese Rolle übernehmen, also bereit sind, öffentlich Russland zu verstehen, können Sie an einer Hand abzählen.

Außerdem müssen sie für diese ungeliebte Rolle echte Dissidenten-Qualitäten haben. Sie stehen ziemlich allein in der Landschaft. Matthias Platzeck wird in der SPD alleingelassen, Frau Krone-Schmalz wird vom Journalismus diffamiert, General Harald Kujat hat wenig Unterstützung von den Militärs. Die Konzernchefs fürchten Sanktionen. Das heißt, wer sich für Mäßigung im Umgang mit Russland einsetzt, wer gar Fehler auf der eigenen Seite, im eigenen Lager, offen anspricht, muss sich warm anziehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2021 mit 200000 Soldaten an der baltischen Grenze.



Da du ja immer sehr schnell bist anderen Lügen zu unterstellen. 

"Davon waren 12.800 Soldaten an der Übung auf dem Territorium der Republik Belarus beteiligt, darunter bis zu 2.500 russische Militärangehörige, mehr als 30 Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber, bis zu 350 Einheiten militärischer Ausrüstung, darunter etwa 140 Panzer, bis zu 110 Geschütze, Mehrfachraketen und Mörser, wie das russische Verteidigungsministerium in einer Erklärung schreibt."





__





						Zapad 2021 - Russland und Weißrussland veranstalten gemeinsame Übungen
					

Die Militärübungen Russlands und Weißrusslands mit dem Namen Zapad 2021 haben gleichzeitig auf 14 Truppenübungsplätzen begonnen.




					esut.de
				




Hier noch interessant wer so alles due baltischen Stasten bedroht.

"Neben russischen und belarussischen Soldaten nehmen auch die Streitkräfte von Armenien, Indien, Kasachstan, Kirgisistan und der Mongolei an den Übungen teil. Im Hauptquartier der Manöver waren außerdem Offiziere aus Usbekistan, Pakistan und Sri Lanka vertreten. Als Beobachter nehmen Militärangehörige aus China, Vietnam und Myanmar teil. Nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums sind insgesamt etwa 2.000 Militärs aus den genannten Ländern angereist. Die große Beteiligung von Drohnen und Robotern ist demnach das Hauptmerkmal der Übungen."

Solltest einfach mal deine Quellen überprüfen?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind Manöver von der Barentssee, bis Woronesh, auf eigenem Gebiet, bzw Unionsgebiet.
> Russland gibt 10000 an und es umfasste Marine, Luft, Bodenstreitkräfte.


Was Russland angibt interessiert mich einen Scheiß dreck, die Zahlen die ich genannt habe kommen einmal vom deutschen Verteidigungsministerium und der freien Presse, denen Vertraue ich 1000mal mehr als offiziellen russischen Angaben!
Sapad 2013








						Sapad 2013 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Feuchte Großmachtträume
					

Die Russen üben die Invasion Skandinaviens und des Baltikums als maritime Anti-Terror-Jagd. In Nordeuropa bereitet das russische Muskelspiel Sorgen.




					www.fr.de
				



Sapad 2017








						Sapad 2017 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Sapad 2021




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Jede andere Meinung ist falsch?


Nein jeder der bewußte sofort widerlegbare Lügen und Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und das ist tragisch.


Ich finde das fälschen von Zitaten, die aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden nicht tragisch, sondern kriminell!
Du hast keine andere Meinung mir gegenüber geäußert, sondern mein Zitat verfälscht und darauf argumentiert!


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde das fälschen von Zitaten, die aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden nicht tragisch, sondern kriminell!
> Du hast keine andere Meinung mir gegenüber geäußert, sondern mein Zitat verfälscht und darauf argumentiert!


 
Wirklich?
Du hast etwas in Klammern gesetzt, was du unwichtig findest?
Was ist an mir braun und warum Putin mein Führer? 
Was wolltest du damit ausdrücken? Das alle Putintrolle im Solarium herumliegen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sapad 2017



2. Die über 100.000 aber? Da hat eine Ende vorigen Jahres bekannt gewordene Excel-Tabelle ziemliche Unruhe ausgelöst, wonach das Moskauer Verteidigungsministerium für Sapad 4.162 Eisenbahnwaggons angefordert hat. Michael Kofman vom Center of Naval Analyses hat vorgerechnet, dass für ein Bataillon 80 bis 100 Waggons benötigt werden; die daraus resultierende Zahl von 40 bis 50 Bataillonen ist seiner Ansicht nach keineswegs spektakulär. Außerdem weist Kofman darauf hin, dass die Russen nicht nur reguläre Armeeeinheiten einsetzen, sondern auch die Baltische Flotte, die Schwarzmeerflotte, die neue Nationalgarde des Innenministeriums, den Zivilschutz und Territorial-Einheiten zur Infrastrukturverteidigung. Mitgezählt wird ferner alles, was auf einen Schießplatz abkommandiert wird oder auch nur in den Kasernen sitzt und Daumen dreht. Überdies sind die Truppen zwischen Kaliningrad und der Arktis-Halbinsel Kola auf einen riesigen Raum verteilt. Kofmans Schluss: "Nichts spricht dafür, dass bei Sapad 2017 Hunderttausend russische Soldaten an den Grenzen zur Nato stehen."





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Manchmal einfach abseits etwas lesen?

Auch interessant. Steht auch in dem Artikel 

An der polnischen "Anakonda 2016" nahmen 31.000 Soldaten mit 3.000 Fahrzeugen aus 24 Nato-Staaten teil, darunter eine US-Division. Im Juli übten jetzt in "Saber Guardian 17" 25.000 Mann, Amerikaner und Verbündete, im Raum Ungarn-Rumänien-Bulgarien. Zur gleichen Zeit wie Sapad lief in Schweden "Aurora 17" – kein Nato-Manöver, aber eine Übung, an der sich 20.000 Mann aus neun Ländern beteiligten, darunter 1.450 US-Soldaten und Truppen aus mehreren Nato-Staaten.

Man sollte beide Seiten sehen.

Auch lehrreich.









						Nato-Erweiterung - Von Russlandverstehern, kalten Kriegern und Realpolitik
					

Die Ost-Erweiterung des westlichen Verteidigungsbündnisses traf nie auf russische Gegenliebe. Dennoch wurde sie zu Beginn von gewissen Rücksichtnahmen flankiert. Damit ist Schluss, seit Außenpolitik „wertebasiert“ sein soll, wie es auch die neue Bundesregierung propagiert. Doch ein Verkennen...




					www.cicero.de


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Du hast etwas in Klammern gesetzt, was du unwichtig findest?
> Was ist an mir braun und warum Putin mein Führer?
> Was wolltest du damit ausdrücken? Das alle Putintrolle im Solarium herumliegen?





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihr Putin Apologeten, die ihr ständig ziemlich braun (gebrannt) durch die Gegend lauft, falls euer Führer mal ruckartig bremst,


Wenn du das bildlich nicht verstehst was damit gemeint ist, wäre das schon sehr merkwürdig und irgenwie nehme ich dir auch nicht ab, dass du das nicht zuortnen kannst, weil man muss es sich ja nur bildlich vorstellen, um zu wissen woher die braune Farbe kommt.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das bildlich nicht verstehst was damit gemeint ist, wäre das schon sehr merkwürdig und irgenwie nehme ich dir auch nicht ab, dass du das nicht zuortnen kannst, weil man muss es sich ja nur bildlich vorstellen, um zu wissen woher die braune Farbe kommt.



Geht doch in Richtung Godwin's Law?
Helfe mir bitte. Bin zu doof das zu begreifen.

Schön aber das du auf meine Fakten nicht eingehst.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Geht doch in Richtung Godwin's Law?
> Helfe mir bitte. Bin zu doof das zu begreifen.


Denke an das menschliche Hinterteil oder in deinem Falle Putins und du bist sehr nahe drann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das bildlich nicht verstehst was damit gemeint ist, wäre das schon sehr merkwürdig und irgenwie nehme ich dir auch nicht ab, dass du das nicht zuortnen kannst, weil man muss es sich ja nur bildlich vorstellen, um zu wissen woher die braune Farbe kommt.


Dann erkläre das doch mal, ich verstehe es nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Wohl beide hier nicht ansässig lebend?!
Aber sprachlich gut ausgebildet, aber dann doch anscheinend mit den Feinheiten der Umgangssprache und zig deutschen Comics oder politischen Cartoons und Satire nicht vertraut.
Ziemlich aufschlussreich wer hier so schreibt......


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wohl beide hier nicht ansässig lebend?!
> Aber sprachlich gut ausgebildet, aber dann doch anscheinend mit den feinheiten der Umgangssprache und zig deutschen Comics oder politischen Cartoons und Satire nicht vertraut.
> Ziemlich aufschlussreich wer hier so schreibt......


Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich bin hier im Dorf aufgewachsen, kann den lokalen Dialekt (so wie bei uns dähom gschwäzd wärd) und ich soll jetzt erraten, was du mit deinen komischen Sätzen aussagen willst?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich bin hier im Dorf aufgewachsen, kann den lokalen Dialekt (so wie bei uns dähom gschwäzd wärd) und ich soll jetzt erraten, was du mit deinen komischen Sätzen aussagen willst?


Ich habe es schon erklärt, wenn du es mit dem Post 6025 immer noch nicht verstehst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Angaben über deine Herkunft falsch sind, bei 99%.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon erklärt, wenn du es mit dem Post 6025 immer noch nicht verstehst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Angaben über deine Herkunft falsch sind, bei 99%.


Du stellst einfach nur Falschbehauptungen auf.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du stellst einfach nur Falschbehauptungen auf.


Mache dich doch einfach weiter lächerlich, die Leser hier können sich ja ihren Teil denken....


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mache dich doch einfach weiter lächerlich, die Leser hier können sich ja ihren Teil denken....


Wer im Internet rumbrüllt hat sein Leben nicht im Griff.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mache dich doch einfach weiter lächerlich, die Leser hier können sich ja ihren Teil denken....


Machst du gerade, indem du völligen Blödsinn über mich erzählst. Nur weil ich dir nicht nach dem Mund rede, bedeutet das nicht, dass von Putin persönlich bezahlt werden und das schreibe, was er will. Das siehst nur du so.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer im Internet rumbrüllt hat sein Leben nicht im Griff.


Warum hast du es dann offensichtlich nicht im Griff?
Würde ich mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum hast du es dann offensichtlich nicht im Griff?
> Würde ich mal drüber nachdenken.


Wo hat der denn rumgeschrien?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du für eine Quelle, die habe ich doch gebracht, wenn du nicht glaubst was Wiki zur Nato-Russland-Grundakte schreibt, dann Google doch selber!
> 
> Dort steht glas klar drinne das jeder Staaat frei ist sein Bündnis selbst zu wählen.
> Der Sowjetunion wurde auch nie 1990 keine Nato Osterweiterung versprochen, weil das gar nicht Thema war, sondern es ausschließlich um den "Osten" des Wiedervereinigten Deutschlands ging. Sowohl Gorbatschow, als auch Schewardnadse haben in einer deutschen Dokumentation wortwörtlich gesagt, das niemals über die Auflösung des Warschauer Paktes (stand auch zu der Zeit gar nicht zur Debatte) und damit einer Nato Osterweiterung gesprochen wurde.
> ...



Sowohl Genscher als auch der damalige US-Botschafter in Moskau haben bestätigt (Gensch-Män hat es Jahre später aber wieder runtergespielt), dass 1990 der damaligen SU-Führung in persönlichen Gesprächen ein Verzicht auf eine NATO-Osterweiterung zugesagt wurde. Das ist natürlich kein völkerrechtlich bindender Vertrag, sondern informelle Diplomatie. Dementsprechend kann Russland sich in der Tat nicht auf irgendwelche angeblich verletzten Verträge dahingehend berufen. Sich aber durchaus mit einer gewissen Legitimität verarscht bzw. nicht ernstgenommen fühlen.

Quelle: ein Spiegel Plus-Artikel, also leider hinter einer Paywall. ( https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/nat...gesagt-a-38b7dc85-ab4f-48db-837d-1b974c8ae95a)


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sowohl Genscher als auch der damalige US-Botschafter in Moskau haben bestätigt (Gensch-Män hat es Jahre später aber wieder runtergespielt), dass 1990 der damaligen SU-Führung in persönlichen Gesprächen ein Verzicht auf eine NATO-Osterweiterung zugesagt wurde. Das ist natürlich kein völkerrechtlich bindender Vertrag, sondern informelle Diplomatie. Dementsprechend kann Russland sich in der Tat nicht auf irgendwelche angeblich verletzten Verträge dahingehend berufen. Sich aber durchaus mit einer gewissen Legitimität verarscht bzw. nicht ernstgenommen fühlen.
> 
> Quelle: ein Spiegel Plus-Artikel, also leider hinter einer Paywall. ( https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/nat...gesagt-a-38b7dc85-ab4f-48db-837d-1b974c8ae95a)


Ok dann erklärst du mir das jetzt bitte!








						Poker um die Deutsche Einheit
					

Die Dokumentation widerlegt politische Mythen rund um die brisante Streitfrage, ob der Westen gegebene Versprechen zur NATO-Osterweiterung später gebrochen hat.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Du kannst dir meinetwegen das ganze Ding anschauen oder
24:45 Russisches Delegationsmitglied
40:35 Baker
41:05 Gorbatschow
41:45 Marshall Jasow

Alle bestätigen, das es nie Zusagen über eine Nato Osterweiterung gegeben hat, geschweige denn, das darüber überhaupt gesprochen wurde.
Also lügen die damals Beteiligten Leute auf beiden Seiten, und die Putin Apologeten haben eben recht?!
Man kann mittlerweile eben alles Behaupten, auch wenn die vor Ort Beteiligten das Gegenteil sagen, man muss es sich trotzdem irgendwie hinbiegen.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle bestätigen, das es nie Zusagen über eine Nato Osterweiterung gegeben hat, geschweige denn, das darüber überhaupt




Ok, akzeptieren wir das, aber was sagst du dazu?

Die Europäische Sicherheitscharta ist ein internationales Abkommen für den Erhalt und die Sicherung der friedlichen Ordnung in Europa. Sie wurde am 19. November 1999 in Istanbul als Schlussdokument des OSZE-Gipfelkonferenz von 55 europäischen, asiatischen und amerikanischen Staaten verabschiedet. Die Europäische Sicherheitscharta bildet zusammen mit der Schlussakte von Helsinki (1975), der Charta von Paris (1990) und der nachfolgenden die Gipfelerklärung von Astana (2010) die Grundlage für ein System politischer Verpflichtungen und eines umfassenden Sicherheitskonzepts. Das Konzept der Sicherheit umfasst dabei politisch-militärische Aspekte, wirtschaftliche und ökologische Aspekte und humanitäre Aspekte


"Kein Teilnehmerstaat wird seine Sicherheit auf Kosten der Sicherheit anderer Staaten festigen."

Wenn Russland sich bedroht fühlt, ist das zu akzeptieren. 
Das wurde in dieser Charta festgelegt.
Am Ende ist das der entscheidende Satz.








						Europäische Sicherheitscharta – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Klar kann jeder einem Bündnis beitreten, aber das Bündnis darf damit nicht die Sicherheitsinteressen der anderen 
Seite beeinträchtigen.


Noch etwas zu den russischen Truppen an der Grenze zur Ukraine. Es werden Garnisionen dazugezählt die in Rostow und Jelena stationiert sind. 
Wenn ich deinen Namen lese, scheinst du dich eventuell mit den Entfernungen auszukennen? 
Wo dürfen diese Truppen stationiert sein, um keine Bedrohung darzustellen? 

"Die größte russische Streitkraft, die sich derzeit in der Nähe der ukrainischen Grenze befindet, kommt aus dem fast 2000 Kilometer entfernten Nowosibirsk. Sie umfasst unter anderem Infanterie, Kampfpanzer, Raketenartillerie und ballistische Iskander-Kurzstreckenraketen. Teile dieser Kräfte seien vom Truppenübungsplatz Pogonov nach Jelnja gezogen, einer Stadt in der Region Smolensk, die näher an Belarus liegt."









						Bis zu 150.000 Mann an der Grenze zur Ukraine: Wo die russischen Truppen stehen und was von ihnen zu erwarten ist
					

Eine Invasion der Ukraine soll angeblich in den nächsten Tagen beginnen. Sorgen bereiten vor allem die russischen Truppenbewegungen. Die Lage im Überblick.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






"Faktencheck: Wo liegt Jelnja?
Bis Anfang der 2000er-Jahre war ich viele Male in Jelnja und weiß daher sehr genau, wo es geografisch liegt:

östlich von Smolensk in Westrussland
350 Kilometer zur (nächstgelegenen!) Nordgrenze der Ukraine (zu Russland)
mehr als 1000 Kilometer zur Ostgrenze der Ukraine (zu Russland) mit den Kriegsgebieten im Donbass
nur 170 km zur Ostgrenze zwischen Belarus und Russland."


Für mich ist das unseriös.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar kann jeder einem Bündnis beitreten, aber das Bündnis darf damit nicht die Sicherheitsinteressen der anderen
> Seite beeinträchtigen.


Dann kann man die ganzen Militärbündnisse abschaffen, denn es wird sich immer einer finden, der sich bedroht fühlt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ok dann erklärst du mir das jetzt bitte!
> [...]



Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass sich verschiedene westliche Quellen massiv widersprechen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass sich verschiedene westliche Quellen massiv widersprechen?


Zitiere diese mal, vor allem da, wo der Widerspruch ist.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir erklären, dass sich verschiedene westliche Quellen massiv widersprechen?


Ich habe Zitate der *Beteiligten Leute *gebracht, also die die verhandelt und miteinander gesprochen haben!


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann kann man die ganzen Militärbündnisse abschaffen, denn es wird sich immer einer finden, der sich bedroht fühlt.



Richtig. 
Wir haben die OSZE und UN , das sollte reichen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Wir haben die OSZE und UN , das sollte reichen.


Wie entlarvend!
Du glaubst auch, das alle Leute so sau dämlich sind, man verzichtet auf seine Sicherheit, bei einem Nachbarn, der schon  eine gewaltsamme imperiale Annexion durchgeführt hat und gerade die nächste in Angriff nimmt.
Dann kann man sich auch gleich selbst erschießen.

Es gab ja früher den Spruch der UdSSR Apologeten lieber Rot als Tod.
Ich und auch immer noch die Mehrzahl in diesem Land sieht das doch noch deutlich anders!

Du kannst dich ja gerne  hier in Deutschland für die Abschaffung der Nato engagieren, so etws darfst du sogar hier, im Gegensatz zu dem "Führerstaat" Russland. Inwieweit dir damit Erfolg beschieden ist, wird man sehen!


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie entlarvend!



Warum?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe Zitate der *Beteiligten Leute *gebracht, also die die verhandelt und miteinander gesprochen haben!



Oh Mann, wisch dir den Geifer aus dem Gesicht und lies dir meine Quelle durch. Da findest du ebenfalls Zitate, wie gesagt u.A. vom damaligen BRD-Außenminister Genscher und dem US-Botschafter in Moskau, die ebenfalls direkt involviert waren.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wisch dir den Geifer aus dem Gesicht und lies dir meine Quelle durch. Da findest du ebenfalls Zitate, wie gesagt u.A. vom damaligen BRD-Außenminister Genscher und dem US-Botschafter in Moskau, die ebenfalls direkt involviert waren.


Ich habe keinen Geifer, ich habe nachvollziehbare Quellen präsentiert, du eine Paywall. Super.
Ich glaube auch kaum, das Genscher dort gesagt hat, er hätte zusagen zu "einer Nato Osterweiterung" gemacht, obwohl der Warschauer Pakt noch über ein Jahr existierte.
Aber wie gesagt ich schließe deshalb kein Abbo ab, und die Hauptinvolvierten habe ich mit eigenen Zitaten gebracht.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie entlarvend!
> Du glaubst auch, das alle Leute so sau dämlich sind, man verzichtet auf seine Sicherheit, bei einem Nachbarn, der schon  eine gewaltsamme imperiale Annexion durchgeführt hat und gerade die nächste in Angriff nimmt.
> Dann kann man sich auch gleich selbst erschießen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst also das die Russen wieder an der Elbe stehen würden, ohne die Nato?
Bisher kam von dir kein vernünftiges Argument um diese Ambitionen zur Ausdehnung zu belegen, außer der Putin will die SU wieder haben.
Hallo, die haben gerade einmal150 Mill Einwohner und Bodenschätze ohne Ende.
Wozu also?
Die würden lieber ihre Infrastruktur entwickeln, statt Panzer zu kaufen und uns mit Gas bis zur Halskrause beliefern.
Übrigens auch ein Wehrpflichtigen Heer, was Kriege schwieriger macht zu erklären.
Warum also?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens auch ein Wehrpflichtigen Heer, was Kriege schwieriger macht zu erklären.


Warum das?


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum das?



Weil der Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung vielleicht geringer ist, wenn die Kinder in einem Krieg verheizt werden.
Warum haben viele Berufsarmeen? Da ist es " Berufsrisiko", ein "Job".


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil der Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung vielleicht geringer ist, wenn die Kinder in einem Krieg verheizt werden.
> Warum haben viele Berufsarmeen? Da ist es " Berufsrisiko", ein "Job".


Weil Berufsarmee weniger Ärger bedeutet. Wenn nur Leute kommen, die überzeugt sind, muss man keinen zwingen und sich mit unwilligen Leuten rumreißen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> die überzeugt sind


Das kommt wohl immer darauf an, wie man "überzeugt" definiert. Da wird zielgerichtet Werbung in sozial schwachen oder wirtschaftlich abgehängten Gegenden gemacht, weil man weiß, dass die Leute im Zweifel nach jeden Strohhalm greifen, nur um den Verhältnissen zu entkommen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man mal Ursachenbekämpfung macht. Man braucht ja sein williges Menschenmaterial. Sei es nun zur Durchsetzung kapitalistischer Verwertungsinteressen oder des vielschichtigen Konkurrenzkampfes um Macht und Einfluß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Geifer, ich habe nachvollziehbare Quellen präsentiert, du eine Paywall. Super.
> Ich glaube auch kaum, das Genscher dort gesagt hat, er hätte zusagen zu "einer Nato Osterweiterung" gemacht, obwohl der Warschauer Pakt noch über ein Jahr existierte.
> Aber wie gesagt ich schließe deshalb kein Abbo ab, und die Hauptinvolvierten habe ich mit eigenen Zitaten gebracht.



Was kann ich denn dafür, dass der Artikel kostenpflichtig ist? Habe ich das eingefädelt, damit man mir mein aus russischen Troll-Fabriken ferngesteuertes Putin-Apologetentum nicht nachweisen kann? 

Ich zitiere mal ein paar interessante Stellen aus dem Artikel:
_"Doch die Erinnerungen der Beteiligten passen nicht zusammen. Selbstverständlich sei versprochen worden, die Nato-Truppen nicht »näher an das Territorium der ehemaligen Sowjetunion heranzurücken«, erzählte später Roland Dumas, 1990 französischer Außenminister. Genau das bestritt der damalige US-Außenminister James Baker, dem wiederum eigene Diplomaten widersprachen. Der Kreml habe eine »eindeutige Zusage« bekommen, sagte etwa der seinerzeitige US-Botschafter in Moskau, James Matlock."

"So trugen Genscher und Baker Anfang Februar den Plan unabhängig voneinander in Moskau vor. Im Katharinensaal des Kremls versicherte der Deutsche: »Für uns steht fest: Die Nato wird sich nicht nach Osten ausdehnen.« Das gelte »ganz generell«. Und der Amerikaner versprach »eiserne Garantien«, dass »weder die Jurisdiktion noch die Streitkräfte der Nato ostwärts verschoben werden«. Als Gorbatschow erklärte, eine Vergrößerung der Nato-Zone sei »unakzeptabel«, antwortete Baker: »Dem stimmen wir zu.«"_

Gleichzeitig wird im Artikel auch erwähnt, wie Baker und Genscher das ganze später runterspielen (_"Auch Genscher spielte später die Bedeutung des Moskaubesuchs herunter: Er habe die sowjetische Reaktion »austesten« wollen, mehr nicht.")_, weil plötzlich doch einige ehemalige Warschauer Pakt-Staaten in die NATO wollten, während Russland ziemlich darnieder lag.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Wird hier wieder Kasatschok getanzt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdsOwno-gG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird hier wieder Kasatschok getanzt
> [...]



Du meinst, das "Sturmgeschütz der Demokratie" steht jetzt auch auf Putins Gehaltsliste?


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du meinst, das "Sturmgeschütz der Demokratie" steht jetzt auch auf Putins Gehaltsliste?


Eigentlich eher wegen den Putin Kuschelkurs hier aber da hätte ich wohl eher "Kalinka" nehmen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird er nicht machen, denn die Ukraine wird ihre Truppen auch nicht abziehen,



Seitwann geht von ukrainischen Truppen für Russland eine Kriegsgefahr aus?




Eckism schrieb:


> Dann sollte aber der Wiki-Artikel geändert/korrigiert werden in: *"aus* der Bundesrepublik Deutschland" statt *"der *Bundesrepublik Deutschland".



Wenn dich das in deinem Verständniss stört, kannst du den Artikel ja editieren. Wiki steht allen offen. (Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich dein Verständniss nur rückblickend nachvollziehen kann, von mir aus aber nie diese Interpretation gewählt hätte. Auftrag etc. werden ja zudem auch im weiteren Artikel korrekt wiedergegeben, sodass Missverständnisse eigentlich ausgeschlossen sind.)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant zum Beispiel dies.
> 
> "Nach den internationalen Verträgen, die Moskau bisher stets eingehalten hat, könnte die Ukraine durch die Forderung nach Inspektionen der russischen Truppenbewegungen sich selbst Aufschluss darüber verschaffen, was an dem Gerede von “unmittelbar bevorstehender Invasion” dran sein sollte. Von dieser der Ukraine zustehenden Möglichkeit hat der ukrainische Präsident Selensky bislang keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Warum wohl? "



Kein Bedarf? Es ist ja nun wirklich nicht so, als würde Russland versuchen, den Aufmarsch an der gemeinsem Grenze zu verheimlichen versuchen (wäre bei der Größe auch aussichtslos), die Ukraine ist also auch ohne offizielle Inspektoren bestensn informiert. Interessant wären allenfalls beobachter der Manöver in Weißrussland, die eigentlich-wohl-nicht-aber-wohl-doch in der Nähe der ukrainischen Grenze stattfinden sollen. Die sind aber ohnehin nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum angesetzt und somit, wenn Russland sich an diesbezügliche Zusagen hält, wieder vorbei ehe eine Beobachtermission zwischen allen drei Staaten organisiert werden kann.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute sieht man ja schon RT als den Untergang des Abendlandes und nicht als Alternative Informationsquelle.



RT ist halt eine Desinformationsquelle und damit für nichts zu gebrauchen. Zwar berichten sie über ansehnliche (nicht politische) Teile ihres Programms wahrheitsnah, aber bei einem Lügner gilt halt grundsätzlich, dass man nie weiß, wann er lügt, bis man es extern geprüft hat. Wenn man aber sowieso jeden RT-Bericht erst mittels anderer Quellen verifizieren muss, und das muss man, dann kann man auch gleich nur diese anderen Quellen konsumieren.

Ob daraus für dich gleich der Untergang des Abendlandes wird, musst du entscheiden. Andere gebrauchen diese Formulierung jedenfalls nicht und der einzige Grund, warum RT aktuell mal wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ist ein aktiver Rechtsverstoß. Staatskriminalität findet Aufmerksamkeit. Aber über den Inhalt wurde sich zum letzten mal beschwert, als sie systematsich Corona-Lügen verbreitet haben - im Moment kümmert sich da keiner drum und abseits von Youtube, die ihre Hausordnung durchgesetzt haben, hat auch damals niemand großartig reagiert.

Eigentlich sind diejenigen, die sich zum Thema RT am meisten aufregen, RT und RT-Zuschauer  . Alle anderen ignorieren den Verein einfach genauso, wie diverse andere Schwurbler- und VT-Kanäle auch.




Tschetan schrieb:


> "Kein Teilnehmerstaat wird seine Sicherheit auf Kosten der Sicherheit anderer Staaten festigen."



Was hat es Russland denn bislang gekostet, dass die Ukraine ihre SIcherheit gefestigt hat?
(Mir wäre nicht einmal aufgefallen, dass ihr das überhaupt gelungen ist. Erst recht nicht auf russische Rechnung. Im Gegenteil: Die ukrainsiche Sicherheit bedrohende Kräfte werden aus dem Krml bezahlt.)



> Wenn Russland sich bedroht fühlt, ist das zu akzeptieren.



Wieso?
Wenn die russische Regierung irrationale Gefühle hegt, dann muss man sich zwar damit arrangieren, schließlich kann man es kaum ändern, und sie im Auge behalten, denn irrationale Atommächte sind eine Gefahr. Aber man muss ganz sicher nicht einstimmen.
Erst recht nicht, wenn man ein Staat ist, der ganz objektiv von Russland nicht nur bedroht, sondern sogar teilweise besetzt wird.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal ein paar interessante Stellen aus dem Artikel:
> _"Doch die Erinnerungen der Beteiligten passen nicht zusammen. Selbstverständlich sei versprochen worden, die Nato-Truppen nicht »näher an das Territorium der ehemaligen Sowjetunion heranzurücken«, erzählte später Roland Dumas, 1990 französischer Außenminister. Genau das bestritt der damalige US-Außenminister James Baker, dem wiederum eigene Diplomaten widersprachen. Der Kreml habe eine »eindeutige Zusage« bekommen, sagte etwa der seinerzeitige US-Botschafter in Moskau, James Matlock."_


Das bestreitet auch keiner, der *Osten Deutschlands *sollte frei von Nato Truppen sein, darüber wurde verhandelt.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "So trugen Genscher und Baker Anfang Februar den Plan unabhängig voneinander in Moskau vor. Im Katharinensaal des Kremls versicherte der Deutsche: »Für uns steht fest: Die Nato wird sich nicht nach Osten ausdehnen.« Das gelte »ganz generell«. Und der Amerikaner versprach »eiserne Garantien«, dass »weder die Jurisdiktion noch die Streitkräfte der Nato ostwärts verschoben werden«. *Als Gorbatschow erklärte, eine Vergrößerung der Nato-Zone sei »unakzeptabel«, antwortete Baker: »Dem stimmen wir zu.«"*


*Das bestreiten nun beide wörtlich* und es war auch so das keine Nato Truppen trotz Osterweiterung in diesen Staaten stationiert wurden, für Jahre, erst die aggressive Kreml Politik führte dazu das Nato Truppen ostwärts wanderten.

Darüber hinaus ist das ganze auch unschlüssig, weil der Warschauer Pakt bestand zum Zeitpunkt der Verhandlungen und es war auch überhaupt nicht bei diesen Verhandlungen Anfang - Mitte 1990 absehbar, das dieser sich auflösen würde und die osteuropäischen Länder im 100m Sprint in die Nato wollten. 
Das erklären die Protagonisten ziemlich schlüssig und es ist auch völlig glaubwürdig. Insoweit ist es für mich auch eher schlüssig, das hier Nato Osterweiterungen *im Nachgang hereininterpretiert wurden*, über die niemals gesprochen wurde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seitwann geht von ukrainischen Truppen für Russland eine Kriegsgefahr aus?


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Ukraine den Plan hat, sich die Krim zurückzuholen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> RT ist halt eine Desinformationsquelle und damit für nichts zu gebrauchen. Zwar berichten sie über ansehnliche (nicht politische) Teile ihres Programms wahrheitsnah, aber bei einem Lügner gilt halt grundsätzlich, dass man nie weiß, wann er lügt, bis man es extern geprüft hat. Wenn man aber sowieso jeden RT-Bericht erst mittels anderer Quellen verifizieren muss, und das muss man, dann kann man auch gleich nur diese anderen Quellen konsumieren.


Ich habe schon bei vielen Quellen ordentlichen Blödsinn gelesen (meist bei IT-Themen), RT war da ebenso dabei. Ich halte momentan kein Medium für vertrauenswürdig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere gebrauchen diese Formulierung jedenfalls nicht und der einzige Grund, warum RT aktuell mal wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ist ein aktiver Rechtsverstoß. Staatskriminalität findet Aufmerksamkeit.


Du meinst den affigen Streit wegen deren Sendelizenz?
Ich glaube irgendwie, dass denen das gar nicht so unrecht ist, denn Eutelsat nutzt hier kaum einer und fast alle potentiellen RT-Zuseher haben Internetzugang.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind diejenigen, die sich zum Thema RT am meisten aufregen, RT und RT-Zuschauer  . Alle anderen ignorieren den Verein einfach genauso, wie diverse andere Schwurbler- und VT-Kanäle auch.
> Wenn ich das machen würde, könnte ich gar nichts mehr lesen, denn ich habe schon in fast allen Medien offensichlichen Blödsinn gelesen. Ich gehe da nach folgendem Prinzip: Wenn RT und Spiegel, Welt usw. Ähnliches berichten, scheint was dran zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (13. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dich das in deinem Verständniss stört, kannst du den Artikel ja editieren. Wiki steht allen offen. (Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich dein Verständniss nur rückblickend nachvollziehen kann, von mir aus aber nie diese Interpretation gewählt hätte. Auftrag etc. werden ja zudem auch im weiteren Artikel korrekt wiedergegeben, sodass Missverständnisse eigentlich ausgeschlossen sind.)


Ich nutze Wiki, weil es eindeutig intelligentere Leute wie mich gibt, wo ich etwas nachgucken kann, ich ändere da ganz sicher nix.^^
Wieso soll ich weiterlesen, wenn das wichtigste im 1. Satz steht? Da kann man auch nichts falsch verstehen...es ist halt ein riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich nutze Wiki, weil es eindeutig intelligentere Leute wie mich gibt, wo ich etwas nachgucken kann, ich ändere da ganz sicher nix.^^


Warum? Ich bin auch "nur" durchschnittlich intelligent aber habe auch schon an einigen Artikeln mitgewirkt und ein paar Sachen ergänzt. Solange man das mit vernünftigen Quellen belegen kann, wird das auch freigegeben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das bestreitet auch keiner, der *Osten Deutschlands *sollte frei von Nato Truppen sein, darüber wurde verhandelt.
> 
> *Das bestreiten nun beide wörtlich* und es war auch so das keine Nato Truppen trotz Osterweiterung in diesen Staaten stationiert wurden, für Jahre, erst die aggressive Kreml Politik führte dazu das Nato Truppen ostwärts wanderten.
> 
> ...



Laut Artikel geht es dabei eben nicht nur um das Thema dt. Wiedervereinigung und die Stationierung bzw. Nicht-Stationierung von NATO-Truppen in Ostdeutschland. Sondern explizit auch  um die NATO-Mitgliedschaft von bspw. Polen, Tschechien, Ungarn. Angeblich soll der damalige britische Premier John Major diese 1991 bei einem Staatsbesuch in Russland explizit ausgeschlossen haben.

1997 hat allerdings Boris Jelzin dann in der hier schon mehrfach angesprochenen NATO-Russland-Grundakte der NATO-Osterweiterung zugestimmt. Allerdings nur unter Protest, angeblich lasse man Russland keine Wahl. (Aber tatsächlich scheint Russland sehr gut im Jammern und Sich-als-Opfer-fühlen zu sein.)

Und doch, laut Artikel ging es genau um die absehbar ungewisse Zukunft des Warschauer Pakts und Zusicherungen ggü. Russland, dass im Fall der Fälle bspw. Ungarn nicht plötzlich am nächsten Tag (bildlich gesprochen) in der NATO ist.

Ich habe leider bei einer schnellen Recherche nichts zu den rechtlichen Aspekten gefunden, und werde deshalb jetzt nicht den kompletten Artikel zitieren. Will ja nicht, dass mir irgendwer nen Abmahnanwalt auf den Hals hetzt


----------



## Eckism (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum? Ich bin auch "nur" durchschnittlich intelligent aber habe auch schon an einigen Artikeln mitgewirkt und ein paar Sachen ergänzt. Solange man das mit vernünftigen Quellen belegen kann, wird das auch freigegeben.


Ich kann ja nicht einfach was ändern, weil in Wiki etwas steht, was mir nicht passt.

Woher soll ich denn jetzt wissen, das z.B. DeutscheWelle nicht von der Deutschen Regierung ist, sondern aus Deutschland...ich hab doch gerade deswegen geguckt, weil ichs nicht weiß.^^


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht einfach was ändern, weil in Wiki etwas steht, was mir nicht passt.


Das stimmt. Ich meinte es auch allgemein. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Woher soll ich denn jetzt wissen, das z.B. DeutscheWelle nicht von der Deutschen Regierung ist, sondern aus Deutschland...ich hab doch gerade deswegen geguckt, weil ichs nicht weiß.^^


Ganz einfach: es gibt kein Staatsfernsehen in Deutschland.
Nur in Ländern wie Russland, China oder Nordkorea.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich meinte es auch allgemein.
> 
> Ganz einfach: es gibt kein Staatsfernsehen in Deutschland.
> Nur in Ländern wie Russland, China oder Nordkorea.


Schon wieder diese Diskussion. Erkläre dann bitte mal, was die VOA ist und warum die USA nun mit Nordkorea auf einer Ebene sein sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 1997 hat allerdings Boris Jelzin dann in der hier schon mehrfach angesprochenen NATO-Russland-Grundakte der NATO-Osterweiterung zugestimmt. *Allerdings nur unter Protest, angeblich lasse man Russland keine Wahl. *(Aber tatsächlich scheint Russland sehr gut im Jammern und Sich-als-Opfer-fühlen zu sein.)


Das ist aber sehr geschönt ausgedrückt.








						Poker um die Deutsche Einheit
					

Die Dokumentation widerlegt politische Mythen rund um die brisante Streitfrage, ob der Westen gegebene Versprechen zur NATO-Osterweiterung später gebrochen hat.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




32:30
Man achte darauf was Jelzin *1993* wortwörtlich sagt.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und doch, laut Artikel ging es genau um die absehbar ungewisse Zukunft des Warschauer Pakts und Zusicherungen ggü. Russland, dass im Fall der Fälle bspw. Ungarn nicht plötzlich am nächsten Tag (bildlich gesprochen) in der NATO ist.


Ich kann mir das zwar immer noch nicht Anfang-Mitte 1990 vorstellen, aber das wurde ja auch eingehalten, die Erweiterung kam 1999.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erkläre dann bitte mal, was die VOA ist und warum die USA nun mit Nordkorea auf einer Ebene sein sollen.


Laut Wikipedia ist der Sender nicht wirklich objektiv. Aber mit Deutschlandfunk nicht zu vergleichen.
Aber mit dem Propaganda Staatsfernsehen in Russland und Nordkorea auch nicht.
Wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia ist der Sender nicht wirklich objektiv. Aber mit Deutschlandfunk nicht zu vergleichen.


Vom Deutschlandfunk war doch gar keine Rede.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Im Zweifel mal einen Blick hierein werfen: Gesetz über die Rundfunkanstalt des Bundesrechts "Deutsche Welle"
> Deutsche Welle Aufgabenplanung 2018 – 2021 (PDF)
> 
> Also die Bundesrepublik Deutschland als die größte Bundesrepublik Deutschland der Welt darzustellen.


Kurz um die "Werbetrommel" im Ausland für das System BRD und seine Werte zu rühren.
Also genau die Definition von dem was ja der Zweck von Propaganda ist, die Außenwahrnehmung im eigenen Sinne zu beeinflussen (übrigens nimmt es die DW durchaus gelegentlich dabei nicht zu genau mit der "Wahrheit", dazu muss man sich nur mal z.B. ihre Beiträge zu body positivity zu Gemüte führen, oder ihre Beiträge über die BRD während des Kalten Krieges).


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vom Deutschlandfunk war doch gar keine Rede.


Was willst du mir jetzt eigentlich erzählen?

Ich hatte noch editiert. Es gibt in den USA auch jede Menge unabhängige Sender.
In den von mir genannten anderen Ländern nicht.
Also passen solche Vergleiche nicht wirklich.

*Edit: *Achso sorry. Meinte "Deutsche Welle".


----------



## Don-71 (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (Aber tatsächlich scheint Russland sehr gut im Jammern und Sich-als-Opfer-fühlen zu sein.)


Ja, Putin ab 35:20 ff bis 36:30
Irgendwie scheint man damals in einem anderen Welt gewesen zu sein, die man als Russe Heute inklusive Apologeten (damit bist jetzt nicht du gemeint), sondern Jemand wie Krone Schmalz oder Wimmer (wer den auch immer, nur ansatzweise ernst nimmt).
Es lohnt sich halt, die Bilder von damals immer mal wieder vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Ukraine den Plan hat, sich die Krim zurückzuholen.



Sie hat den Wunsch, wieder Kontrolle über ihr Staatsgebiet zu erlangen. Daraus resultiert aber keine Gefahr für Russland, denn Russland liegt nicht in ukrainischen Staatsgebiet. Deswegen heißt das ja jeweils so.

Davon abgesehen wäre mir ebensowenig ein Plan bekannt, wie man diesen Wunsch gegen Russland wünsche umsetzen könnte, wie es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass nördlich und nordöstlich der Ukraine stationierten Truppen auf der Krim eingesetzt werden können. Die russsische Eroberungsarmee ist zwar teilweise nur 500 km von Kiew entfernt, aber 1500 km von der Krim, wenn sie über russische Infrastruktur dahinkommen möchte.



> Ich habe schon bei vielen Quellen ordentlichen Blödsinn gelesen (meist bei IT-Themen), RT war da ebenso dabei. Ich halte momentan kein Medium für vertrauenswürdig.



Das konsumier halt gar keins 
Aber aus RT selbst wird man jedenfalls nicht schlau.



> Du meinst den affigen Streit wegen deren Sendelizenz?



Ich weiß nicht, was du an der Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze in Deutschland "affig" findest. Ich nenne das Rechtsstaat.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ich nutze Wiki, weil es eindeutig intelligentere Leute wie mich gibt, wo ich etwas nachgucken kann, ich ändere da ganz sicher nix.^^
> Wieso soll ich weiterlesen, wenn das wichtigste im 1. Satz steht? Da kann man auch nichts falsch verstehen...es ist halt ein riesiger Unterschied.



In dem Fall führte deine verkürzte Leseweise offensichtlich zu einem Missverständnis. Davon abgesehen sollte man, da jeder Wiki verändern kann, allgemein ein paar Zeilen mehr heranziehen und auf Konsistenz abklopfen. Wiki ist ein guter Startpunkt und ein guter Link, wenn man jemandem erstmal die Basics zeigen will, da meistens richtig, aber ein einzelner Satz kann immer mal fehlerhaft oder uneindeutig sein.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: es gibt kein Staatsfernsehen in Deutschland.
> Nur in Ländern wie Russland, China oder Nordkorea.



Es gibt sehr wohl (nicht öffentliches) Staatsfernsehen in Deutschland bei der Bundeswehr und es gibt mehrere staatliche Social-Media-Kanäle, die Filmbeiträge produzieren. Was man aus Sicht dieser Community/Diskussion hier wohl gleichsetzen kann, auch wenn kein regelmäßiger Sendebetrieb im Sinne des Medienrechts stattfindet. Dazu die Selbstdarstellung der Parteien. Und was in einigen anderen EU-Ländern medial abläuft wäre ein eigenes Thema; für manipuliertes Fernsehen muss man definitiv nicht bis nach China oder Russland.

Aber die Deutsche Welle gehört halt nicht dazu. Die hat einen Staatsauftrag und staatliche Finanzierung, aber keine staatliche Kontrolle, sondern öffentlich-rechtliche Selbstverwaltung. Imho ist sie sogar eine der besten Quellen unter den ÖR, weil sie im Gegensatz zum ZDF und der restlichen ARD eben nicht auf Quoten aus ist und sich deswegen erlauben kann, Themen in dem Umfang zu behandeln, der der Komplexität angemessen ist, während sich manch anderes Format danach richten muss, wieviel der Zuschauer hören will, was leider häufiger zu starken Vereinfachungen und Vorwegnahmen führt.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, Putin ab 35:20 ff bis 36:30
> Irgendwie scheint man damals in einem anderen Welt gewesen zu sein, die man als Russe Heute inklusive Apologeten (damit bist jetzt nicht du gemeint), sondern Jemand wie Krone Schmalz oder Wimmer (wer den auch immer, nur ansatzweise ernst nimmt).
> Es lohnt sich halt, die Bilder von damals immer mal wieder vor Augen zu führen.



Ich habe 1985 in der NVA gedient und noch das mulmige Gefühl bei Alarmen erlebt, ob es jetzt losgeht.
Dabei war ein Atomkrieg immer im Bereich des möglichen und das "Umgehen" damit gehörte zur Ausbildung.
1989 dachte man das die alles vorbei ist und endlich "Frieden,Freude,Eierkuchen" herrschen wird.

Was aber passierte? 
Russland unter Jelzin am Boden, unvorstellbare Armut , Agonie und keine Möglichkeit eigene Forderungen durchzusetzen. 
In keinster Weise eine Gefahr und was machte die Nato?
Führte Völkerrechtswidrige Kriege und rückte immer weiter an Russland heran . Auf Bedenken und Warnungen wurde nicht eingegangen. 
Jetzt reiben sich einige die Hände vor Freude über die zu verdienende Kohle
Das Resultat haben wir jetzt und drückt die Daumen, daß nicht irgendein Fehler zum Atomkrieg führt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was in einigen anderen EU-Ländern medial abläuft wäre ein eigenes Thema; für manipuliertes Fernsehen muss man definitiv nicht bis nach China oder Russland.


Ja. Aber da gibt es nur "offizielles" und  legales (aus deren ihrer Sicht) Fernsehen, welches von diesen Staaten gezielt gelenkt wird.  Welche sämtliche Kritik am Staat nicht zulassen.
Klar gibt es auch oppositionelle Medien zumindest in Russland. Aber die werden nicht offiziell ausgestrahlt oder im Internet hochgeladen. Sondern eher heimlich. Oder vom Ausland aus.
Wie das in China oder Nordkorea ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich glaube nochmal eine Spur krasser als in Russland.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du an der Einhaltung deutscher Gesetze in Deutschland "affig" findest. Ich nenne das Rechtsstaat.


Und ich nenne es Affentheater, denn es hat vor ein paar Jahren keine Sau gejuckt, dass russischer Auslandsrundfunk (Voice of Russia) Programme auf Deutsch in Deutschland auf Mittelwelle gesendet hat. Jetzt aber wird wegen RT auf Eutelsat (was hier vermutlich so viele Zuschauer hat wie die MW Zuhörer) wird ein riesen Brimborium gemacht. Dann gibt es von Russland Rache und fast alle Politiker plärren rum.


RyzA schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch oppositionelle Medien zumindest in Russland. Aber die werden nicht offiziell ausgestrahlt oder im Internet hochgeladen. Sondern eher heimlich. Oder vom Ausland aus.


Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum da BBC, DW & Co auf MW senden durften, ihre TV-Sender in Kabelnetze eingespeist werden und deren Server zugänglich sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum da BBC, DW & Co auf MW senden durften, ihre TV-Sender in Kabelnetze eingespeist werden und deren Server zugänglich sind.


BBC ist ein politischer Sender welcher auch Russland kritisch ist? Das wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Ich gucke darauf/davon gerne Naturdokus aber vielleicht habe ja etwas verpasst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> BBC ist ein politischer Sender welcher auch Russland kritisch ist? Das wusste ich noch gar nicht.
> Ich gucke darauf/davon gerne Naturdokus aber vielleicht habe ja etwas verpasst.


Die berichten natürlich auch negativ über Russland, das ist UK, da hat Putin keine Kontrolle drüber.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die berichten natürlich auch negativ über Russland, das ist UK, da hat Putin keine Kontrolle drüber.


Ja wenn sie vom Ausland eingespeist oder gesendet werden das hatte ich doch auch geschrieben.

Aber Russland kann zumindest Internetdieste für ihr Land abschalten genauso wie Internetseiten.
Und alle Fernseh -  und Radiosender dicht machen welche im Inland sind.
Das haben sie schon oft gemacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie vom Ausland eingespeist oder gesendet werden das hatte ich doch auch geschrieben.
> 
> Aber Russland kann zumindest Internetdieste für ihr Land abschalten genauso wie Internetseiten.


Nur die Server, die da stehen, den Rest muss man aufwendig durch FW-Regeln sperren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und alle Fernseh -  und Radiosender dicht machen welche im Inland sind.
> Das haben sie schon oft gemacht.


Bisher nicht alle, mir ist das bei WRN und jetzt der DW bekannt.


----------



## Eckism (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: es gibt kein Staatsfernsehen in Deutschland.
> Nur in Ländern wie Russland, China oder Nordkorea.


Mir ist das im Grunde völlig Wurscht, ich guck kein Fernsehen.
Das letzte Gerät, was ich aktiv beäugt habe, war ne Bildröhre und es stand RFT dran.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Februar 2022)

Mal interessantes der BpB über die Regionalwahlen 2020 in der Ukraine.

"Bedrohlich ist dabei der starke Zulauf, den prorussische Parteien erhalten, denn er könnte zu einer Wiederbelebung separatistischer und revanchistischer Bewegungen in der Südostukraine führen. So erhielt beispielsweise die Partei Oppositionsplattform Für das Leben in Mariupol 30,69 Prozent, in Odesa 22,38 Prozent und in Charkiw 16,99 Prozent der Wählerstimmen. Die ebenfalls im Aufstieg begriffene Partei von Anatoliy Schariy bekam in Odesa, Charkiw und Mykolajiw jeweils sechs bis sieben Prozent der Stimmen. Solche Bewegungen lassen sich nicht ausschließlich mit der vielfach geäußerten Desillusionierung in Bezug auf die Pro-Maidan-Bewegung und mit prorussischen Gefühlen begründen."

"Bedrohlich" ist der Wählerwunsch ?








						Kommentar: Die Lokalwahlen 2020 und ihre Bedeutung für Dezentralisierung und Konfliktlösung in der Ukraine
					

Die Lokalwahlen von 2020 - die ersten seit der Dezentralisierung -  galten als Lackmustest für die Regierung und Präsident Selenskyj. Wie wirkten sich die Lokalwahlen auf die Dezentralisierung und die Lösung des Donbass-Konflikts aus?




					www.bpb.de
				




"Während im Osten und Süden die mutmaßlich korrupten und/ oder offensichtlich pro-russischen Kräfte ihren Sieg feiern können, können in einigen westlichen Regionen die Rechtsradikalen die Korken knallen lassen. In drei wichtigen Zentren im Westen, in Ternopil, Iwano-Frankiwsk und Chmelnytzky – bekamen die Kandidat*innen der rechtsradikalen Partei „Swoboda“ (die Freiheit) zwischen 71% und 84% der Stimmen. Bei Wahlen in die Stadträte bekam die „Swoboda“-Partei jeweils rund 60% der Stimmen, was eine Alleinherrschaft der Rechten zur Folge hat."









						Lokalwahlen Ukraine: Herbe Niederlage für Selenskyj | Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung
					

Am 25. Oktober fanden in der Ukraine Kommunalwahlen statt. Trotz Missbrauchs seines Amtes für die Wahlkampagne seiner Partei erlitt die Regierungspartei des Präsidenten Selenskyj eine verheerende Niederlage.




					www.boell.de
				




Das kann innerhalb der Ukraine noch interessant werden.
Übrigens durften die Bürger der Ostukraine, auf beiden Seiten der Waffenstillstandslinie nicht mit wählen


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die Deutsche Welle gehört halt nicht dazu. Die hat einen Staatsauftrag und staatliche Finanzierung, aber keine staatliche Kontrolle, sondern öffentlich-rechtliche Selbstverwaltung. Imho ist sie sogar eine der besten Quellen unter den ÖR, weil sie im Gegensatz zum ZDF und der restlichen ARD eben nicht auf Quoten aus ist und sich deswegen erlauben kann, Themen in dem Umfang zu behandeln, der der Komplexität angemessen ist, während sich manch anderes Format danach richten muss, wieviel der Zuschauer hören will, was leider häufiger zu starken Vereinfachungen und Vorwegnahmen führt.


Dem stimme ich zu.
DW ist einer der ganz wenigen deutschsprachigen Sender, die m. M. sehr neutral Informationen weitergeben.

Ich hole mir Infos über die komplette Bandbreite rein, in dem Bewusstsein, dass nahezu jede Infoquelle politisch eingefärbt ist. Und dann gilt es zu filtern und zu versuchen, die wahre Kernaussage herauszufinden.

RT ist witzig.
Die üblichen Tralala Berichte sind relativ neutral.
Im politischen Bereich ist die Methodik, dass durchaus wahr wiedergegeben Kerninhalte mit suggestiven Fragen, Meinungen usw. in einem Bericht soweit beeinflusst werden, dass dem unbedarften Leser augenscheinlich ein Licht über die "wahren Begebenheiten" aufgeht. Man liest also nicht einen Bericht, sondern letztlich immer eine Art Kommentar, der sehr beeinflussend ist.
Sehr schlau gemacht, aber eben auch sehr manipulativ.
Da sitzen definitiv Profis in der Reaktion.

Oberwitzig werden dann solche Meldungen, wobei ich nicht schlau daraus werde, was es eigentlich bezwecken soll:***


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du aber welche suchst....



... dann ist Russland eine Top-Adresse.

Deiner Logik folgend waere die ukrainische Armee nun geradezu moralisch verpflichtet, Truppen nach Russland zu entsenden, um den dortigen braunen Umtrieben Einhalt zu gebieten. Merkste selbst, oder? Na Ja, vermutlich merkst Du es nicht.

Ansonsten hat der Thread, obwohl aktuell, irgendwie eine Pause verdient. Ping-Pong mit den immer gleichen "Argumenten" vom sich staendig neu erfindenden schaffe.


----------



## Whispercat (14. Februar 2022)

Ukraine: Selenskyj sperrt sechsten oppositionellen TV-Sender
					

In der Ukraine wird ein weiterer russland-freundlicher TV-Sender gesperrt. Es ist bereits der sechste, Präsident Selenskyj wird Willkür vorgeworfen.




					www.nau.ch
				




Langsam richtig schlimm diese Zustände in Russland.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2022)

Pong.


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ihre Beiträge zu body positivity zu Gemüte führen


Was hat man denn über deine dralle Schönheit berichtet?


----------



## Andrej (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist egal von wo Navalny die Information hat, solange sie der Wahrheit entsprich. Sie könnte auch von Hitler kommen und es wäre mir egal! Korrupte Politiker, die ihre macht Missbrauchen um sich zu bereichern sind Verräter und gehören an die Wand oder ins Lager, wenn euch die Todesstrafe nicht gefällt - nach einem fairen Prozess natürlich. Sie werden, sozusagen von der Justiz gerichtet, die sie selbst aufgebauet haben und die russische Justiz ist unabhängig und macht natürlich nicht was die Politik von ihr erwartet!
Dass Navalny gegen die massenhafte Einwanderund nach Russland ist und es so drastisch ausdrückt, ist in Russland nicht besonderes. Fast alle Oppositionellen und Liberalen in Russland, sind gegen die massenhafte Einwanderung von Ausländern aus dem Kaukasus und Zentralasien. Sie fordern fast alle, die Einführung von Visa mit den ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken, die nicht Slawisch oder Baltisch sind.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

@Andrej :
Russland hat ein Einwanderungsproblem?
Wow, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ich dachte eher, die hätten ein Auswanderungsproblem...
Hier im Bezirk Kitzbühel im Promiwohnviertel (nein, ich wohne da nicht, keine Kohle dafür) sind gefühlt schon 50% Russen.
OK, eben so Oligarchentypen mit 20 Ferraris in der TG und an jedem Finger eine -äh- Dame mit Highheels und langen Fingernägeln.
Ach so, irrsinnig viel Gold.
Die haben sogar goldfarbene Bentleys - sieht etwas Panne aus, schein aber allgemeiner Geschmack dieser Leutz zu sein.


----------



## JePe (14. Februar 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen die Yacht von Zar Wladimir. Womit hat er die bloss bezahlt? Von seinem postulierten Praesidentengehalt jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn Russland sich bedroht fühlt, ist das zu akzeptieren.


Und Polen, die baltischen Staten, Georgienn, Rumänien und diverse andere ehemaligen WP Staaten fühlen sich von Russland bedroht. Das ist zu akzeptieren.

Du musst es mal chronologisch richtig sortieren. Darin liegt nämlich die korrekteGrundlage für eine  Bewertung fes Ganzen. Erst war die Angst vor Russland und das Bedürfnis nach Schutz durch die Nato. Danach kam das russische Gejammer, dass man sich nun selbst bedroht fühlt. Da beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Tschetan (14. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Yacht von Zar Wladimir. Womit hat er die bloss bezahlt? Von seinem postulierten Praesidentengehalt jedenfalls nicht.



Wie sicher sind die Eigentumsverhältnisse ? Irgendwelche Quellen, also nicht wahrscheinlich oder so.
Habe nur gesehen das sie unter Virgin Island geflaggt ist.








						GRACEFUL - Yacht (IMO: 1011551, MMSI: 378374000) | MyShipTracking
					

Einzelheiten und Echtzeitposition für Schiff GRACEFUL mit Ziel MMSI 378374000, IMO 1011551 registriert in [VG] British Virgin Is




					www.myshiptracking.com
				





Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Polen, die baltischen Staten, Georgienn, Rumänien und diverse andere ehemaligen WP Staaten fühlen sich von Russland bedroht. Das ist zu akzeptieren.
> 
> Du musst es mal chronologisch richtig sortieren. Darin liegt nämlich die korrekteGrundlage für eine  Bewertung fes Ganzen. Erst war die Angst vor Russland und das Bedürfnis nach Schutz durch die Nato. Danach kam das russische Gejammer, dass man sich nun selbst bedroht fühlt. Da beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder siehst du das anders?



Habe ich oft aufgeführt, genauso Warnungen von Paul Nitze, Robert Mc Namara in den 90ern.
Die aufgeführten Länder waren nicht von Angst, vor einem maroden Russland zerfressen, sondern hatten wirtschaftliche Probleme. 
Ohne diesen Popanz, der angeblichen Bedrohung,  hätten sie keinen Wert besessen und keine Unterstützung bekommen.
Gerade gibt es Rabbatz in der Slowakei,  wegen eines neuen Vertrages mit den USA.

"Das Abkommen soll zehn Jahre gelten, inklusive einjähriger Kündigungsfrist. Es werde von der Regierung einstimmig getragen, betonte Außenminister Korčok. Als Dank für die mögliche Nutzung der slowakischen Militärflughäfen haben die Amerikaner zugesagt, 100 Millionen Dollar ins Land zu pumpen."









						US-Militärabkommen mit der Slowakei: Vertrag wird zum Zankapfel
					

Bratislava will Washington die Nutzung von zwei Armeeflughäfen erlauben. Kritiker sehen darin eine Gefahr für die Souveränität des Landes.




					taz.de
				




Alles " freiwillig"...
Dazu unterstützt man Politiker und macht Versprechungen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Polen, die baltischen Staten, Georgienn, Rumänien und diverse andere ehemaligen WP Staaten fühlen sich von Russland bedroht. Das ist zu akzeptieren.
> 
> Du musst es mal chronologisch richtig sortieren. Darin liegt nämlich die korrekteGrundlage für eine  Bewertung fes Ganzen. Erst war die Angst vor Russland und das Bedürfnis nach Schutz durch die Nato. Danach kam das russische Gejammer, dass man sich nun selbst bedroht fühlt. Da beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz, oder siehst du das anders?



Habe ich oft aufgeführt, genauso Warnungen von Paul Nitze, Robert Mc Namara in den 90ern.
Die aufgeführten Länder waren nicht von Angst, vor einem maroden Russland zerfressen, sondern hatten wirtschaftliche Probleme. 
Ohne diesen Popanz, der angeblichen Bedrohung,  hätten sie keinen Wert besessen und keine Unterstützung bekommen.
Gerade gibt es Rabbatz in der Slowakei,  wegen eines neuen Vertrages mit den USA.

"Das Abkommen soll zehn Jahre gelten, inklusive einjähriger Kündigungsfrist. Es werde von der Regierung einstimmig getragen, betonte Außenminister Korčok. Als Dank für die mögliche Nutzung der slowakischen Militärflughäfen haben die Amerikaner zugesagt, 100 Millionen Dollar ins Land zu pumpen."









						US-Militärabkommen mit der Slowakei: Vertrag wird zum Zankapfel
					

Bratislava will Washington die Nutzung von zwei Armeeflughäfen erlauben. Kritiker sehen darin eine Gefahr für die Souveränität des Landes.




					taz.de
				




Alles " freiwillig"...
Dazu unterstützt man Politiker und macht Versprechungen.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich oft aufgeführt, genauso Warnungen von Paul Nitze, Robert Mc Namara in den 90ern.
> Die aufgeführten Länder waren nicht von Angst, vor einem maroden Russland zerfressen, sondern hatten wirtschaftliche Probleme.
> Ohne diesen Popanz, der angeblichen Bedrohung, hätten sie keinen Wert besessen und keine Unterstützung bekommen.


Deren wirtschaftliche Entwicklung ist der EU und nicht der NATO geschuldet. Besipielsweise Polen hat über viele Jahre von der EU ungefähr das bekommen, was Deutschland eingezahlt hat. Durch die NATO bekommt man, sofern man nicht Deutschland heisst, auch Geld für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen, aber wirklich gesundstoßen kann man sich damit nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade gibt es Rabbatz in der Slowakei, wegen eines neuen Vertrages mit den USA.
> 
> "Das Abkommen soll zehn Jahre gelten, inklusive einjähriger Kündigungsfrist. Es werde von der Regierung einstimmig getragen, betonte Außenminister Korčok. Als Dank für die mögliche Nutzung der slowakischen Militärflughäfen haben die Amerikaner zugesagt, 100 Millionen Dollar ins Land zu pumpen."


Es gibt Leute, die das doof finden. Demokratie juhee! Was zahlt Russland an den Gasbomber aus Damaskus für die Nutzung der Basis in Tartus..?

Auch wenn die nur klein ist, so ist es doch haargenau der Gleiche Vorgang. Man sucht sich  bei Verbündeten einen gewissen Grad an unterstützung, den man ggf mit Geld versüst. Am Ende kommt es auf die Nutzung an. Wenn die dort diverse B2 samt atomarer Bewaffnung stationieren, dann wäre ich als Anwohner auch sickig. Alles andere ist Business as usual und wird hüben wie drüben betrieben. Wenn Russlang könnte, die hätten auch weitaus mehr Basen in der Welt. Da gebe ich Brief und Siegel drauf.


----------



## Tschetan (14. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Deren wirtschaftliche Entwicklung ist der EU und nicht der NATO geschuldet.



Machst du da wirklich Unterschiede? 
Der Stützpunkt in Tartus ist ähnlich zu bewerten, nur das Syrien wirklich bedroht war und ist.
Eine höhere Anzshl an Stützpunkte sehe ich für Russland als nicht nötig. Sie sind eine Kontinentalmacht und haben nie eine Kanonenbootpolitik betrieben.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Machst du da wirklich Unterschiede?


Selbstverständlich, denn das sind zwei gänzlich unterschliedlicher Dinge. Wenn du da nur eins siehst, dann verstehe ich auch dein Weltbild.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Stützpunkt in Tartus ist ähnlich zu bewerten, nur das Syrien wirklich bedroht war und ist.


Tartus gibt es schon seit 1976 oder so.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine höhere Anzshl an Stützpunkte sehe ich für Russland als nicht nötig. Sie sind eine Kontinentalmacht und haben nie eine Kanonenbootpolitik betrieben.


Ob du das so siehst ist erstmal rille. Es geht um die Nutzung strategisch vorteilhafter Infrastruktur außerhalb der eigenen Landesgrenzen - zum Teil gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## Tschetan (14. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, denn das sind zwei gänzlich unterschliedlicher Dinge. Wenn du da nur eins siehst, dann verstehe ich auch dein Weltbild.



Warum, wo ist der Unterschied? Der Eintritt in die Nato, bindet die Länder doch stärker an die US Strukturen und ermöglicht Einfluß auf die EU . Willst du das in Abrdde stellen?
Beispiele wäre Polen und Balten



Tekkla schrieb:


> Tartus gibt es schon seit 1976 oder so.


Deshalb ist es doch nicht Falsch? Sie sind schon länger mit Israel im Krieg ?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ob du das so siehst ist erstmal rille. Es geht um die Nutzung strategisch vorteilhafter Infrastruktur außerhalb der eigenen Landesgrenzen - zum Teil gegen Bezahlung.



Für Russland als Kontinentalmacht, ist das relativ Rille und verursacht nur Kosten. Einige Stützpunkte sind eigentlich nur zum tanken.
Die USA verballern zur Machtprojektion ihre Kohle.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum, wo ist der Unterschied? Der Eintritt in die Nato, bindet die Länder doch stärker an die US Strukturen und ermöglicht Einfluß auf die EU . Willst du das in Abrdde stellen?


Du unterstellst lediglich. Ich differenziere.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Beispiele wäre Polen und Balten


Was sollen das für Beispiele sein?  Gerade Polen hat sich schon deutlich vor der NATO und der EU witschaftlich besser entwickelt als so manch anderer ehemaliger Ostblockstaat. Mit der NATO Mitgliedschaft schuf man sich eine Absicherung dieses Erfolges für die vllt doch mal wieder gierig werdenden Finger Russlands, und der EU Beitritt hat das Wachstum nur gestützt und weiter befördert. Gerade das Beispiel Polen steht doch für einen witschaftlichen Erfolg, den man seitens Russlands neidisch beäugt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man sowas auch bei der Ukraine erleben müsste. Vielleicht kämen dann die eigenen Leute im Lande auf die Idee, es gäbe was besseres als die putinsche Kleptokratie. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es dich nicht Falsch? Sie sind schon länger mit Israel im Krieg ?


Wie viele Male hat Israel Syrien überraschend einfach so angegriffen? Richtig. Zero! Wie viele Male hat Syrien Israel angegriffen? Von 1948 bis heute mindestens drei Mal. Wer bedroht hier wen genau?


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Machst du da wirklich Unterschiede?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum, wo ist der Unterschied? Der Eintritt in die Nato, bindet die Länder doch stärker an die US Strukturen und ermöglicht Einfluß auf die EU . Willst du das in Abrdde stellen?
> Beispiele wäre Polen und Balten


Wieder die pure Propaganda und dann auch noch so plump und wirklich dumm!
Erst der letzte US Präsident, das blonde Löckchen und Busenfreund von Herrn Putin, musste erstaunt feststellen, das er überhaupt 0,0 Einfluss auf die EU hat. Sondern die EU ihm recht rasch gezeigt hat, dass sie zumindestens wirtschaftlich mächtiger ist als die USA und er hat seinen versuchten Handelskrieg gegen die EU ziemlich schnell wieder abgeblasen, weil das wohl die USA ziemlich heftig getroffen hätte, als die EU ihre wirtschaftlichen Waffen gezeigt hat.
Und da mussten sich die Polen und andere sehr schnell bei der EU einreihen, denn die entscheidet alleine als Organisation über den Handel ihrer Mitglieder, Nato hin oder her.
Deshalb möchte ja auch Putin und Russland die EU vernichten, weil sie die Handels- und Wirtschaftsmacht der EU mehr als fürchten, denn die einzelnen Staaten könnte man wesentlich besser erpressen, da sind sich Blondes Löckchn und sein Freund Putin richtig einig, nur machen können sie dagegen so gar nichts, wie sich schon mehrfach gezeigt hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und da mussten sich die Polen und andere sehr schnell bei der EU einreihen und, denn die entscheidet alleine als Organisation über den Handel ihrer Mitglieder, Nato hin oder her.


Polen und die EU haben momentan ziemlich Stunk, da ist nix mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Polen und die EU haben momentan ziemlich Stunk, da ist nix mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


Was hat das damit zu tun, das Polen beim Eintritt in die EU unterschrieben hat, das für seinen kompletten Außenhandel alleine die EU zuständig ist und z.B. Sanktionen gegen andere Handelspartner bedürfen nur einer qualifizierten Mehrheit in der EU. Klar können die Polen das ein oder andere blockieren, aber auch die sehen im Moment ziemlich eng aus der Wäsche, denn im Moment gibt es erheblich weniger Geld aus der EU als geplant, weil die mal eben den Hahn zugedreht hat. Wir werden sehen wie lange die aktuelle polnische Regierung das durchhält.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Polen und die EU haben momentan ziemlich Stunk, da ist nix mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


Da geht es um die Auslegung was rechtstaatlich ist und was nicht. Die PiS versucht halt Stück um Stück die Gewaltenteilung auszuhöhlen. Da diese aber ein essentieller Bestandteil einer EU Mitgliedschaft ist, sollte man seitens der EU auch tunlichst solchen Leuten auf die Finger klopfen. Gleiches passiert ja z.B. auch in Ungarn mit Orban. Dass so etwas bei den treibenden Kräften hinter dieser Demontage nicht schmeckt sollte nun niemanden verwundern.


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2022)

Von heute Abend im Deutschlandfunk:








						Finnland erwägt NATO-Beitritt - Der lange Abschied von der Neutralität
					

Auch für Finnland hat die Krise zwischen Russland und der Ukraine Folgen: Nach Jahrzehnten der Neutralität ist ein NATO-Beitritt inzwischen kein Tabu mehr, denn die Kommunikation aus Moskau wird zunehmend als bedrohlich empfunden. Aber Finnland hängt an russischem Gas und russischen Investitionen.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Wie die Kriegsgefahr die Wirtschaft der Ukraine belastet
					

Die Ukraine zählt zu den weltgrößten Weizen-Exporteuren. Und an vielen anderen wertvollen Rohstoffen ist das Land reich. Ein Krieg hätte auch ökonomisch verheerende Folgen - der Schaden ist schon spürbar. Von Notker Blechner.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Andrej (14. Februar 2022)

@compisucher
Wieso fragt Deutschland und die EU nicht mal nach, woher sie das Geld dafür haben? Es gibt nur sehr wenige Menschen in Russland, die es zu Reichtum durch harte Arbeit geschafft haben. Alle anderen sind Schlampen von Politikern, deren Kindern usw. die das Land plündern. Die EU ist ein Schutzhafen für alle korrupten Politiker und ihrer Kinder. Man kann ohne Probleme sich einen goldenen EUpass kaufen, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat - aber wie wir wissen "Geld stinkt nicht"! Ist doch egal, ob es sich um Blutgeld handelt, solange es im freien Westen angelegt ist und hier Arbeitsplätze sichert, so wie der Bau von Jachten für russiche Oligarchen in deutschen Werften.

Mit Geld heuchelt es sich besser als ohne!


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> aber wie wir wissen "Geld stinkt nicht"! Ist doch egal, ob es sich um Blutgeld handelt, solange es im freien Westen angelegt ist und hier Arbeitsplätze sichert, so wie der Bau von Jachten für russiche Oligarchen in deutschen Werften.
> 
> Mit Geld heuchelt es sich besser als ohne!


Kapitalismus nimmt sich jedwede Staatsform zur Hure, solange man lange genug mit Mehrwert drauf reiten kann. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Tschetan (14. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieder die pure Propaganda und dann auch noch so plump und wirklich dumm!
> Erst der letzte US Präsident, das blonde Löckchen und Busenfreund von Herrn Putin, musste erstaunt feststellen, das er überhaupt 0,0 Einfluss auf die EU hat. Sondern die EU ihm recht rasch gezeigt hat, dass sie zumindestens wirtschaftlich mächtiger ist als die USA und er hat seinen versuchten Handelskrieg gegen die EU ziemlich schnell wieder abgeblasen, weil das wohl die USA ziemlich heftig getroffen hätte, als die EU ihre wirtschaftlichen Waffen gezeigt hat.
> Und da mussten sich die Polen und andere sehr schnell bei der EU einreihen, denn die entscheidet alleine als Organisation über den Handel ihrer Mitglieder, Nato hin oder her.
> Deshalb möchte ja auch Putin und Russland die EU vernichten, weil sie die Handels- und Wirtschaftsmacht der EU mehr als fürchten, denn die einzelnen Staaten könnte man wesentlich besser erpressen, da sind sich Blondes Löckchn und sein Freund Putin richtig einig, nur machen können sie dagegen so gar nichts, wie sich schon mehrfach gezeigt hat.




Die NATO existiert, um die Amerikaner drinnen, die Russen draußen und die Deutschen unten zu halten, sagte ihr erster Generalsekretär Lord Ismay bereits in den 50er Jahren. Das gilt immer noch.








						Hastings Ismay, 1. Baron Ismay – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es ist Unsinn was du behauptest. Warum sollte er jemanden " vernichten" wollen, der ihm prächtige Einnahmen beschert? 
Der einzige der dagegen ist und das verhindern will, sind die USA und dafür trommeln die ganzen Atlantiker und seine treuen Paladine aus Polen und dem Baltikum.
 Klar hat Polen in Erwartung das NS2 geschlossen wird, umfangreiche Anlagen zur Entladung von Flüssiggas gebaut und erhofft als größter Hub, wesentliche Einnahmen.
Wow, werden die Preise in die Höhe schießen.
Mit unserer Nibelungentreue schießen wir uns nicht in das eigene Knie, sondern höher.
Schaue gerade Plasberg und sehe 6 Leute, eine Meinung.









						Manche Firmen wegen hoher Energiepreise zahlungsunfähig
					

Die Gaspreise sind zum Jahreswechsel gestiegen. Das stellt nicht nur Privathaushalte, sondern auch viele Firmen vor große Herausforderungen - oder treibt manche gar in die Insolvenz. Von Jenni Rieger.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die NATO existiert, um die Amerikaner drinnen, die Russen draußen und die Deutschen unten zu halten, sagte ihr erster Generalsekretär Lord Ismay bereits in den 50er Jahren. Das gilt immer noch.


Was hat das mit deiner absurden und völlig falschen Behauptung zu tun das EU und Nato das gleiche sind.

Die Westbindung Deutschlands mit Nato und EU hat Deutschland 75 Jahre Frieden,
Stabilität und wirtschaftliche Prosperität gebracht, besser geht es eigentlich gar nicht.
Russland hat auf all diesen Gebieten null zu bieten, ausser Destruktivität, Gewalt und Destabilisierung.

Höre doch auf hier ständig blanke Lügen zu erzählen und die Leute zu verarschen, NS 2 hat bis jetzt keinen Kubikmeter Gas geliefert und ist für Gaslieferungen aus Russland nach Europa vollkommen unwichtig, um eine Menge zu decken, denn die Transgaz Pipeline ist doppelt so groß wie NS 2. Dazu gibt es noch NS1. Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, das Transgaz durch die Ukraine führt und das ist halt schlecht, wenn man die Ukraine überfallen will und weiterhin Gas liefern möchte.
Bei den Polen kann man nur lachen, denn ihr kompletter Hub geht für ihren eigenen Verbrauch drauf, denn sie haben Jamal gekündigt und müssen selber sehen wie sie an Gas kommen.
Du erzählst einfacht nur blanke Lügen und Unsinn!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit unserer Nibelungentreue schießen wir uns nicht in das eigene Knie, sondern höher.
> Schaue gerade Plasberg und sehe 6 Leute, eine Meinung.


Nein wir schützen das, was wir seit 75 Jahren erarbeitet und errungen haben, dass möchte Russland vernichten und Gott sei Dank scheint jetzt auch die Mehrheit in der SPD auf diesen Trichter gekommen zu sein.
Hier geht es einzig und allein darum, für unsere Werte, die unsere Stabilität und unseren Reichtum ermöglicht haben, mit allen Mitteln einzustehen und sie auch weiterhin für alle in Europa zu ermöglichen.


> Schaue gerade Plasberg und sehe 6 Leute, eine Meinung.


Ja sehr schöne Sendung mit ausschließlich klugen Leuten und sehr treffenden Analysen.
Eine der besseren Sendungen, ich hoffe sie haben viele Leute gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Wieso fragt Deutschland und die EU nicht mal nach, woher sie das Geld dafür haben? Es gibt nur sehr wenige Menschen in Russland, die es zu Reichtum durch harte Arbeit geschafft haben. Alle anderen sind Schlampen von Politikern, deren Kindern usw. die das Land plündern. Die EU ist ein Schutzhafen für alle korrupten Politiker und ihrer Kinder. Man kann ohne Probleme sich einen goldenen EUpass kaufen, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat - aber wie wir wissen "Geld stinkt nicht"! Ist doch egal, ob es sich um Blutgeld handelt, solange es im freien Westen angelegt ist und hier Arbeitsplätze sichert, so wie der Bau von Jachten für russiche Oligarchen in deutschen Werften.
> 
> Mit Geld heuchelt es sich besser als ohne!


Das kann ich verständlicher Weise nicht wirklich beantworten.
Ich habe beruflich bedingt sehr gute Kontakte zur größten Baufirma im Bezirk Kitzbühel, die meist diese Bunker dann eben hinstellen (wir reden hier von Häusern, die ohne Grundstück zw. 5 bis25 Mio. reine Baukosten haben).

Die Häuser werden i. d. R. von "Projektgesellschaften", also GmbHs errichtet.
Bezahlt werden die Rechnungen von z. B. deutschen Tochterfirmen von namhaften Energieunternehmen Russlands aber auch von namhaften deutschen Banken, ohne das die lokale Baufirma die eigentlichen  Geldgeber kennt.
Sie hat ja nur einen Vertrag mit der jeweiligen GmbH.

Der Schlüssel des "investierens" liegt also zu fast 100% in Deutschland.

Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht  aus.
Gefühlt ist es aber wohl so, dass es augenscheinlich sehr leicht für wohlhabende Russen ist, 
in D. eine Firma zu gründen und über diese Firma dann  Geld von Russland in die EU zu transferieren.

Die Österreicher hier wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen die "Russifizierung" (auch gegen die "Germanisierung").
Des Öfteren wird  das Ganze aber dadurch getoppt, das der ursprüngliche Bauherr ein Deutscher oder Niederländer oder sonst wer aus der EU  ist, der kurz nach Fertigstellung das Objekt trotzerheblicher Spekulationssteuer an einen Russen verkauft.

Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, dass über Immobilien in der EU heftig russisches Geld sauber gewaschen wird.
Beweisen wird sich das in den wenigsten Fällen lassen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Zum Topic NATO:
Ich hole mal ob meines Alters den Gehstock heraus, putze die Brille und kämme meine Silberlocken.

Damals zur  Gründung 1949, in der guten alten Zeit, war es doch schlichtweg so, dass sich die UdSSR und die USA schon mitten im Kalten Krieg befanden.
In Indochina tobte der "erste" Vietnamkrieg, primär Franzosen gegen böse Kommunisten aus dem Norden.
Das Resultat war ein zwischenzeitlich geteiltes Vietnam und Nährboden für den Stellvertreterkrieg  USA vs. UDSSR/China.
Nord- und Südkorea wurden 1948 gegründet und auch dort war absehbar, dass in Kürze die Ideologien in Stellvertreterkriegen aufeinander losgehen werden.
Zuletzt gab es in Europa, konkret in der CSSR 1948 den Februarumsturz und die komplette stalinistische Ausrichtung des Staates,  in Polen regierte ein  stalinistisches Triumphirat seit 1946 (?) und in Ungarn wurde 1949 eine stalinistische Verfassung verabschiedet.
Kurzum, viele Osteuropäische Länder wurden zw. 1945 und 1949 de facto zu Satellitenstaaten der UdSSR.
Der WP war dann viel später 1954 eher ein Deckmäntelchen des Zustandes einer "Supermacht" mit ihren Marionettenstaaten.
Hochdynamisch erfolgte ebenso 1949 die Gründungen der BRD und der DDR.

Wenn man so möchte, geschah damals genau das Gleiche, was jetzt dem "Westen" vorgeworfen wird. Eine massive Einflussausdehnung des Machtbereichs, damals allerdings umgekehrt in Richtung Westen.
(Merke: Geschichte wiederholt sich immer)

Es ist jetzt kein Wunder das alleine auf Grund der damals massiven Truppenkonzentrationen der UDSSR seit 1946 in den Marionettenstaaten Europas die eher westlich orientierten Länder ein gemeinsames Format suchten, um dieser -ich nenne es mal - real empfundenen Bedrohung etwas entgegenzustellen.
Und es war schon damals sonnenklar, das die USA mit ihrer gigantischen Wirtschaftskraft den Lead übernehmen wird.
Es kommt aber nicht von ungefähr, dass z. B. die freiheitsliebenden Franzosen immer nur einer bedingten Partnerschaft zustimmten.
Und, da nun literally hunderttausende böse Russen entlang der "Westgrenze" standen, musste das Format so aussehen, dass eine Wiederbewaffnung der so gehassten Deutschen auf westlicher Seite gegen den Widerstand von Franzosen und Briten funktioniert.
Der Mythos des ewig besetzten Deutschlands nahm Form an und die junge BRD kaufte künftig tonnenweise Jäger, Jabos aus USA und entwickelte wieder eigene Panzer, U-Boote usw..

Kurzum, die Gründung der Nato war eine aus damaliger Perspektive "Selbstsschutzaktion" Westeuropas.
Die Vorteile für die USA lagen auf der Hand.
Mit gewissem Verteidigungspotential konnte Europa unter dem dann entstehenden nuklearen Schutzschirm zumindest so viel dem WP entgegensetzen, dass die USA sich auf ihr eigentliches Interessensgebiet Ostasien besser militärisch konzentrieren konnten.
Was diese ja dann mit Korea- und Vietnamkrieg ausgiebig ausgenutzt haben.

De Vorwurf, die Partner in der NATO wären primär Marios der USA ist alleine deswegen abwegig, weil all diese Partner wirtschaftlich wie militärisch durchaus ihre eigenen Wege gehen konnten und es auch taten, was den WP Staaten per Dekret aus Moskau komplett verboten war.
Insofern gab es einen deutlichen qualitativen Unterschied.

Beispiel: Der Prager Frühling brach eigentlich nicht deswegen aus, weil all die Tschechen und  Slowaken prowestlich waren, sondern weil die wirtschaftlichen Vorgaben aus Moskau in Form von 5-Jahresplänen und gelenkter Wirtschaft binnen weniger Jahre so irre absurd wurden, dass die Leutz kaum was zu beißen hatten und von Wohlstand für den kleinen Mann  überhaupt nicht mehr die Reede sein konnte.

Die Ursache im Zusammenbruch des WPs, der Loslösung der Satellitenstaaten und der Zerfall der UdSSR war nicht das Wettrüsten, oder zumindest nur sehr bedingt.
Nein, es war die Tatsache, dass Planwirtschaft per se ein gnadenlos absurder Rohrkrepierer in der Entwicklung der Menschheitsgeschichte war und immer noch ist.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zuletzt gab es in Europa, konkret in der CSSR 1948 den Februarumsturz und die komplette stalinistische Ausrichtung des Staates, in Polen regierte ein stalinistisches Triumphirat seit 1946 (?) und in Ungarn wurde 1949 eine stalinistische Verfassung verabschiedet.
> Kurzum, viele Osteuropäische Länder wurden zw. 1945 und 1949 de facto zu Satellitenstaaten der UdSSR.
> Der WP war dann viel später 1954 eher ein Deckmäntelchen des Zustandes einer "Supermacht" mit ihren Marionettenstaaten.


Die Essenz daraus oder das Ergebnis mit noch ein paar Ereignissen mehr (Polen, Baltikum, "Rusischer Bürgerkrieg") ist, dass die ehemaligen "Marionetten" eben so überhaupt keine "Lust" mehr auf Russland haben, weder sicherheits- noch wirtschaftspolitisch, sie wollen absolut keinen Einfluss Moskaus auf ihr Land/Länder.
Ergo sind sie sehr sehr schnell zur "Gegenseite" gekommen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ursache im Zusammenbruch des WPs, der Loslösung der Satellitenstaaten und der Zerfall der UdSSR war nicht das Wettrüsten, oder zumindest nur sehr bedingt.
> Nein, es war die Tatsache, dass Planwirtschaft per se ein gnadenlos absurder Rohrkrepierer in der Entwicklung der Menschheitsgeschichte war und immer noch ist.


Man sieht aber auch das Kleptokratie auch nicht unbeding besser funktioniert, denn wenn man mal die wirtschftliche Entwicklung der ehemaligen WP Staaten und Russland vergleicht, und dabei Bodenschätze und deren Exporte aussen vor läßt, schneiden die Russen ziemlich schlecht ab, was die Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen Industrie oder Dienstleistungen betrifft. Was ausser Bodenschätze oder teilweise Waffen können die Russen überhaupt (auf dem Weltmarkt) anbieten.
Es scheint mir ihr jetziges System ist fast genauso ein Rohrkrepierer, wie die Planwirtschaft.
Dazu kommt noch, das wenn viele Staaten "Grüner" werden, also auf eher nachhaltige Ressourcen umstellen, das Ende des "Modells" schon am sehr fernen Horizont aufleuchtet.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst einfacht nur blanke Lügen und Unsinn!



Statt anderen Lügen zu unterstellen, solltest du lieber vernünftig argumentieren? 
NS2 soll die Versorgungssicherheit erhöhen. Die Ukraine klaute seit Jahren Gas und investiert keinen Euro in den Erhalt der Pipeline.

"Der Konflikt begann erstmals im März 2005 mit der russischen Ankündigung, die alten sowjetischen Handelsmuster aufgeben zu wollen, wonach die Preise für beide Leistungen miteinander verrechnet wurden und häufig extrem vergünstigter, nicht marktorientierter Preispolitik unterlagen. Der Streit hatte eine große internationale Bedeutung, weil über die Ukraine im Jahr 2005 etwa 65 Prozent des russischen Gasexports nach Europa flossen (im Jahr 2010 waren es rund 75 Prozent) und weil die Ukraine selbst einer der größten Importeure von Gas war.[1]"

Dazu kommt natürlich der wirtschaftliche Aspekt. Warum Transitgebühren bezahlen, die nicht notwendig sind ?

Polen? Warum sind die so begeistert bei der Eskalation dabei?

"Tatsache ist aber, dass Polen auch wirtschaftlich von einem Verzicht auf Nord Stream 2 profitieren würde. Polen als Gas-Verteilerstation – das wäre ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für das Land. Es könne eventuell sogar im großen Stil Gas exportieren, etwa in die Ukraine, sagt Energieexperte Wojciech Jakobik."

"Mateusz Morawiecki: „Wir wollen zum internationalen Drehkreuz für Gas werden. Das können wir dank der Zusammenarbeit mit den USA schaffen. Wir können so nicht nur unabhängig von russischen Gasimporten werden, sondern eben auch Verteilerstation für Erdgas in Zentraleuropa.“








						Kritik an Nord Stream 2 - "Echte Alternative zu Gas aus Russland"
					

Polen gehört zu den größten Kritikern der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2. Warschau argumentiert, dass das Projekt die Ukraine verwundbarer mache, weil der Gas-Transport über deren Territorium überflüssig werde. Doch das Wohl des Nachbarlandes ist nicht der einzige Grund für die ablehnende Haltung Polens.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Das war 2019.
Also haben schon einmal USA, Polen und die Balten, ebenfalls Flüssiggashubs, ein Interesse daran NS2 zu stoppen.

Dazu kommt der drohende Verlust von Einnahmen aus dem Gastransit. Hat schon was, wenn man unbedingt von seinem " Feind" finanziert werden will.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Höre doch auf hier ständig blanke Lügen zu erzählen und die Leute zu verarschen



Thema EU und Nato

"Gleichzeitig ist die NATO für die EU ein einzigartiger und unumgänglicher Partner im Krisen- und Konfliktmanagement auch außerhalb Europas– und das nicht nur, weil beide Organisationen 21 Mitgliedstaaten teilen. Im Kontext eines sich wandelnden sicherheitspolitischen Umfelds verbinden EU und NATO gemeinsame strategische Interessen. So kooperieren beide Organisationen heute effizient in einer Vielzahl von Themenfeldern, von Krisenmanagement über Fähigkeitsentwicklung bis zu politischer Zusammenarbeit."









						Die Zusammenarbeit von EU und NATO
					

Bei Krisen in Europa können NATO und Europäische Union gemeinsam wirksamer sein. Wie aber gestaltet sich die Zusammenarbeit von EU und NATO?




					www.bmvg.de
				



Bundesministerium für Verteidigung. 

Könnte damit vielleicht verständlich werden,  warum die EU gegen ihre wirtschaftlichen Interessen handelt ?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein wir schützen das, was wir seit 75 Jahren erarbeitet und errungen haben, dass möchte Russland vernichten


Was möchte Russland vernichten?
Seine Gaskunden ? Seine wirtschaftlichen Verbindungen zu Deutschland? Völliger Blödsinn.
Deutschland ist der Leidtragende und unsere Industrie. 
Wann fangen die Preise für Energie an, dir wehzutun?
Welche Anzahl an Betrieben können wir durch hohe Preise für Energie pleite gehen lassen?
Das tolle Frackinggas wird später immer so geliefert das hohe Preise gewährleistet sind.
Ist es das alles wert?
Wer profitiert? 
Antworte doch einmal sachlich? 

Es geht nicht um die Ukraine.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Essenz daraus oder das Ergebnis mit noch ein paar Ereignissen mehr (Polen, Baltikum, "Rusischer Bürgerkrieg") ist, dass die ehemaligen "Marionetten" eben so überhaupt keine "Lust" mehr auf Russland haben, weder sicherheits- noch wirtschaftspolitisch, sie wollen absolut keinen Einfluss Moskaus auf ihr Land/Länder.
> Ergo sind sie sehr sehr schnell zur "Gegenseite" gekommen.


Dem ist es wohl so.
Ich habe hier einige polnische Kollegen in der Firma und berufliche Kontakte nach Lettland.
Auf Russen per se haben die alle keine Lust.
Keine Ahnung, ob das in der EX-DDR ebenso war.
Aber die haben da Storys erzählt, wie zu WP Zeiten mehr oder weniger das Umland um große Kasernen "geplündert" und "verwahrlost" wurden. Ich kann das kaum qualitativ einordnen, aber es hat bei den Menschen definitiv einen nachhaltigen und ablehnenden Eindruck hinterlassen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sieht aber auch das Kleptokratie auch nicht unbeding besser funktioniert, denn wenn man mal die wirtschftliche Entwicklung der ehemaligen WP Staaten und Russland vergleicht, und dabei Bodenschätze und deren Exporte aussen vor läßt, schneiden die Russen ziemlich schlecht ab, was die Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen Industrie oder Dienstleistungen betrifft. Was ausser Bodenschätze oder teilweise Waffen können die Russen überhaupt (auf dem Weltmarkt) anbieten.
> Es scheint mir ihr jetziges System ist fast genauso ein Rohrkrepierer, wie die Planwirtschaft.
> Dazu kommt noch, das wenn viele Staaten "Grüner" werden, also auf eher nachhaltige Ressourcen umstellen, das Ende des "Modells" schon am sehr fernen Horizont aufleuchtet.


Das ist sehr schwierig zu beurteilen.
Gefühlt sieht es für mich so aus, dass gerade in dieser komischen Oligarchieform die komplett materialistische Ausbeutung Russlands erfolgt.
All das, was skrupellosen US-Finanz- und Wirtschaftshaien zum Glück per Gesetz verboten ist, wird jetzt in Russland gnadenlos zu Lasten der Normalbürger und der Umwelt umgesetzt.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schwierig zu beurteilen.
> Gefühlt sieht es für mich so aus, dass gerade in dieser komischen Oligarchieform die komplett materialistische Ausbeutung Russlands erfolgt.
> All das, was skrupellosen US-Finanz- und Wirtschaftshaien zum Glück per Gesetz verboten ist, wird jetzt in Russland gnadenlos zu Lasten der Normalbürger und der Umwelt umgesetzt.


Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber das höchst schlimme daran, völlig abgesehen von der totalen Ausbeutung von Umwelt und Menschen, fließt es doch *eben nicht* in den Aufbau einer "nachhaltigen" (nicht Grün) Wirtschaft, in Form das man Technologie, Industrie und Dienstleistungen aufbaut oder darin investiert, sondern es wird praktisch alles verfrühstückt, ohne wirkliche Investitionen. Das kann nur völlig schief gehen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Ja, aber wenn ich mir z. B. Brasilien oder Indien anschaue, ist diese höchst materialistische und nicht nachhaltige Vorgehensweise kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Russen.
Es ist die Vorgehensweise nahezu aller bedeutenden "Schwellenländer" und überall gibt es da das System der bereichernden Familien, Clans whatever.
Wenn man so will, sind diese "Clans" dabei etwas zu etablieren, was es in den 1920ger/1930ger auch schon in den USA gab und daraus sind dann eben diese z. B. Rockefeller, Bush und Kennedy Clannetzwerke mit immenser Macht im Staate geworden.
Man kann ihnen nicht wirklich vorwerfen, dass sie es genau so versuchen.
Der russische Staat könnte aber aus der Geschichte lernen, dass es langfristig nicht wirklich gut ist, wenn wenige so viel Macht im Staat konzentrieren.
Außer man mischt als aktueller Staatschef darin kräftig mit...

Edit:
Ach so:
Russlandgas oder Gas allgemein
Völlige Fehlentwicklung auch in D..
Man tauscht einen fossilen Brennstoff gegen einen anderen aus.
Nachhaltig ist was völlig anderes...


----------



## Poulton (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das in der EX-DDR ebenso war.


Was sich bis heute bei Umfragen feststellen lässt: Die Haltung großer Teile der ostdeutschen Bevölkerung gegenüber Russland, unterscheidet sich teils drastisch von der der Westdeutschen.








						Forsa-Umfrage: Ostdeutsche fühlen sich Russland deutlich näher, Westdeutsche den USA
					

Die Westdeutschen sind den USA stärker verbunden, die Ostdeutschen Russland. Dies ist das Ergebnis einer Umfrage des Meinungsforschungsinstituts Forsa im Auftrag des RND. Der Ostbeauftragte der Bundesregierung, Marco Wanderwitz (CDU), kann das nachvollziehen.




					www.rnd.de
				











						Forsa-Umfrage zum Ukraine-Konflikt: Unterschiede zwischen Deutschen aus Ost und West
					

Die Mehrheit aller Bundesbürger hat laut einer Forsa-Umfrage große Angst, dass es zum Krieg in der Ukraine kommt. Die Westdeutschen machen Russland für die Verschärfung der Lage verantwortlich, die Ostdeutschen die USA. Zwei Drittel sagen, dass sich Kanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) in dem Konflikt...




					www.rnd.de
				



Wobei ich den Punkt mit am interessantesten finde aus dem letzten:


> Mit Blick auf die Außenpolitik spricht sich eine große Mehrheit der Bundesbürger dafür aus, dass die europäischen Staaten eine eigenständige Außenpolitik betreiben sollten, bei der auch russische Interessen berücksichtigt werden. Das sagen 85 Prozent bundesweit. Im Westen sind es 84, im Osten sogar 94 Prozent. Nur 10 Prozent (Ost: 2, West: 11 Prozent) sind für eine möglichst enge Anbindung an den Westen und die USA sowie für eine klare Distanz zu Russland.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was sich bis heute bei Umfragen feststellen lässt: Die Haltung großer Teile der ostdeutschen Bevölkerung gegenüber Russland, unterscheidet sich teils drastisch von der der Westdeutschen.


Was mich nicht wundert. Sieht man ja auch hier im Forum.

Oder wundert mich das doch? Waren sie doch in der DDR Diktatur wegen der ehemaligen Sowjetunion eingesperrt. Aber war wohl alles nicht so schlimm. Oder hat man das schon vergessen?

Wir haben hier im Westen Dank der Allierten, besonders der Amerikaner ,  in Freiheit gelebt.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das in der EX-DDR ebenso war.
> Aber die haben da Storys erzählt, wie zu WP Zeiten mehr oder weniger das Umland um große Kasernen "geplündert" und "verwahrlost" wurden



Nein, war es nicht, nur nicht unbedingt in bester baulicher Verfassung, weil dies von der DDR umgesetzt werden musste und man da nicht sehr ""eifrig" war.
Im Prinzip waren es Enklaven, die nur von den Offizieren verlassen wurden, selten von Soldaten. 
Sie hatten einen harten Dienst.


compisucher schrieb:


> Gefühlt sieht es für mich so aus, dass gerade in dieser komischen Oligarchieform die komplett materialistische Ausbeutung Russlands erfolgt.



Deshalb auch der russischen Wohlstands Fond? Einfach mal russische Arbeits und Sozialgesetze lesen. Findet nan im Internet. 
Was denkt ihr was beim russischen Staat/Volk gelandet wäre, wenn Chodorkowski sein Imperium an US Ölkonzerne verkauft hätte?


RyzA schrieb:


> Was mich nicht wundert. Sieht man ja auch hier im Forum.
> 
> Oder wundert mich das doch? Waren sie doch in der DDR Diktatur wegen der ehemaligen Sowjetunion eingesperrt. Aber war wohl alles nicht so schlimm. Oder hat man das schon vergessen?
> 
> Wir haben hier im Westen Dank der Allierten, besonders der Amerikaner ,  in Freiheit gelebt.



Vielleicht nimmt man deshalb nicht jede " Information " ernst und und kennt den "Feind" vielleicht besser, als Leute denen der Russe immer als der "Böse " eingebleut wurde?
Vielleicht einfach mal zuhören?
Der Ossi merkt jeden Tag das sich die Geschichten von der DDR, stark von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Ossi merkt jeden Tag das sich die Geschichten von der DDR, stark von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden.


Dann war es wohl nicht schlimm genug.


----------



## seahawk (15. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was sich bis heute bei Umfragen feststellen lässt: Die Haltung großer Teile der ostdeutschen Bevölkerung gegenüber Russland, unterscheidet sich teils drastisch von der der Westdeutschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deutschland muss aus der NATO raus. 

Russland hat die Kriegspropaganda der anglo-amerikanischen Aggressoren gnadenlos aufgedeckt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1493508051176931332

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland muss aus der NATO raus.
> 
> Russland hat die Kriegspropaganda der anglo-amerikanischen Aggressoren gnadenlos aufgedeckt.


Für dich gibt es nur eine Beschreibung, totale Verblendung!


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland muss aus der NATO raus.


Nein, die bleiben schön drin.  Und am besten Finnland und Schweden auch noch mit aufnehmen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Russland hat die Kriegspropaganda der anglo-amerikanischen Aggressoren gnadenlos aufgedeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als wenn das ein Beweis für irgendetwas wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann war es wohl nicht schlimm genug.


Das frage ich mich auch des öfteren!
Freiheit und Rechtsstaat sind immer noch nicht wirklich angekommen.

Zitat RND von Poulton


> Das heißt, viele Ostdeutsche sprechen sich für engere deutsch-russische Beziehungen aus, obwohl sie Putin nicht als Demokraten einschätzen.


Das finde ich ziemlich interessant vor allen dingen sollten diese Leute mal die Vorteile einer engeren Anbindung an Russland nennen, denn es gibt objektiv überhaupt keine.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch des öfteren!
> Freiheit und Rechtsstaat sind immer noch nicht wirklich angekommen.


Das ist genauso als wenn jemand für Jahre (unschuldig) weggesperrt wird und sich anschließend bei denjenigen bedankt, die ihn weggesperrt haben.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb auch der russischen Wohlstands Fond? Einfach mal russische Arbeits und Sozialgesetze lesen.


Werter Tschetan:
Also, da ich zumindest 2019/2020 in Russland beruflich unterwegs war, darf ich sachlich feststellen, dass unbedarft irgendwelcher Gesetze es dem gemeinen Russen nicht wirklich gut geht.
Ich darf das insofern beurteilen, da wir beratend für die Schaffung neuer, kostengünstiger Sozialwohnungen den russischen Baugenieuren und Architekten zur Seite standen - im Übrigen unentgeltlich finanziert von einer Deutschen NGO Stiftung.
Das Wohlstandsgefälle ist schon krass.
Auf der einen Seite zehntausende normale Arbeiter und Angestellte, die für Ihre Kinder kaum Zukunftschancen auftun können. Die renommierten Schulen und Unis laufen alle über seehr viel Bakschisch Geld, also offiziell staatlich, inoffiziell braucht man um die 800-1.000 € für ein Semester an Schulgeld.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich ganze Stadtsiedlungen von neureichen Russen gesehen, deren Ausstattung selbst für Westler jenseits aller Vorstellungen liegen.
Vergoldete Indoorpools sind da eher Standard...zumindest ich habe sowas nicht, nicht einmal einen nicht-vergoldeten Indoorpool.
Da mit den eigenen Augen wahrgenommene widerspricht doch sehr irgendwelchen offiziellen Darstellungen oder gar Gesetzen, welches du verlinkt hast.
Papier und Realität sind in Russland nahezu konträre Dinge.


seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland muss aus der NATO raus.


Werter Seahawk:
Grundsätzlich:
Ich bin schon alt und schon ein bisschen müde.

Wirtschaft:
Ja, ich weiss, dass unsere soziale Marktwirtschaft nur noch auf dem Papier existiert.
Ja, ich weiss, dass die Globalsierung viel Probleme mit sich bringt.
Ja, ich weiss, dass in der derzeitigen liberalen Marktwirtschaft viele hinten runter fallen.
Aber:
Ich kenne im Moment keine Wirtschaftsform außer der sozialen Marktwirtschaft (so denn sie denn umgesetzt wird), die "ergiebiger" für die kleine Frau oder den kleinen Mann ist.

NATO:
Ja, ich bin ein Kind des kalten Krieges.
Ja, die Amis haben viel Mist gebaut.
Ja, zukunftsorientierte Verteidigungskonzepte (gegen wen eigentlich?) sehen anders aus.

Aber:
Fakt ist, dass die NATO zumindest Kernmitteleuropa, somit Deutschland Jahrzehnte lang Frieden brachte.
Fakt ist auch und ich verstehe das, dass jüngere Generationen wie mutmaßlich es Du repräsentierst, nicht wirklich heutzutage erkennen kannst, was es heisst unter einer "repressiven" Regierung zu leben.
Ich habe nur eine Stichprobe: Meine Frau.
Die ist 1985 aus religiösen Gründen aus der EX-DDR geflohen.
Wenn nur die Hälfte stimmt, was sie so erzählt, dann war es nicht lustig.
Und das Unlustige war ursächlich die Beeinflussung der DDR durch die UdSSR und der irrwitzige Spitzelstaat, der darauf aufgebaut wurde.
Ich kann mir die Begeisterung ostdeutscher Mitbürger für Russland nur so erklären, dass da sehr viel verklärt wird und die gelebte Realität in der DDR schlichtweg verdrängt wurde.

Ich erkenne nicht wirklich, was es aktuell für eine sinnvolle Alternative zum Konzept NATO für Deutschland  geben könnte.
Klar, gar keine Nato, gar keine Armeen.
Aber so lange direkte oder indirekte Nachbarn vor Waffen strotzen und eine dezent abweichende Ideologie verfolgen, halte ich ein Mindestmaß an Verteidigungsbereitschaft für besser, als die rechte und linke Wange hinzuhalten.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch des öfteren!
> Freiheit und Rechtsstaat sind immer noch nicht wirklich angekommen.


Auch nur reines Gefühl, keine Ahnung ob es sich verallgemeinern lässt:
Die Verwandtschaft meiner Frau in Sachsen-Anhalt, insbesondere die Jüngere (18-35) leidet an einer gewissen Perspektivlosigkeit.
Sie haben das Gefühl, dass sie nicht wirklich vorankommen im Leben und deshalb resignieren.
Selbst nach 30 Jahren existieren leider immer noch nicht nachhaltige Wirtschaftsstrukturen, die man am besten mit gesunden Mittelstand umschreiben könnte.
Also gibt es viele Niedriglohnjobs von Wenigen, die die Situation ausnutzen und sie können nur der Situation entkommen, wenn sie wegziehen, was aber die Wenigsten wollen.

Da kommt dann eben sehr schnell der Ruf nach einem starken Mann auf, der sie aus der Situation befreien möge.
Ja, ein größerer Teil der Verwandtschaft meiner Frau, die noch dort wohnen, ist (dezent) rechts eingestellt.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> da wir beratend für die Schaffung neuer, kostengünstiger Sozialwohnungen den russischen Baugenieuren und Architekten zur Seite standen



Vielleicht wäre das auch in Berlin und anderen Städten interessant?
Warum machen die das und immer daran denken das Russland vor 20 Jahren pleite war.
Übrigens treffen deine Beschreibungen auch auf die USA zu. Nur bauen die Sozialwohnungen, billige?
Es geht immer um gleiche Maßstäbe die ich mir wünsche.

Im Moment geht es ja los das sich die Russen wegen des Duckes der Nato zurückziehen.
Was auch sonst


----------



## seahawk (15. Februar 2022)

Es gibt eine notwendige  Alternative - eine echte EU-Sicherheits- und Außenpolitik. Man sieht ja, dass hier wieder versucht wurde Entscheidungen, die Europa direkt betreffen, in Washington fällen zu lassen. Solange die NATO existiert, ist sie ein Vehikel um anglo-amerikanische Interessen durch zu setzen. 

Ja, das wird für Deutschland mehr Verantwortung bedeuten und das Wegducken vom Scholzinator geht dann nicht mehr. Aber wer Werte nur verteidigt, wenn es ungefährlich ist, der verteidigt keine Werte. Leider betreiben die USA seit Jahrzehnten eine Politik, die diese Werte nicht lebt und deswegen ist die NATO für mich ein Relikt des kalten Krieges, das weg kann.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, ein größerer Teil der Verwandtschaft meiner Frau, die noch dort wohnen, ist (dezent) rechts eingestellt.


Sie werden meist aber sagen das sie 
" eigentlich" links sind.
Ja, Willkommen im Land der Frühaufsteher....
Konnte man Jahrelang an der Landesgrenze lesen, klar wenn man jeden Morgen nach Berlin zum Arbeiten fährt....
Eine gesellschaftliche Alternative gibt es nicht, wird immer erzählt und das Leben wird immer schwerer.
Was hat die EU den Russland zu bieten?
Man muß doch nur mal ein wenig tiefer blicken. ( Gelbwesten) und die Ukraine ist wahrlich, wie andere Ex Sowjetrepubliken und Ex Verbündeten, kein Traum.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das auch in Berlin und anderen Städten interessant?


Mach ich, machen wir seit Jahren.
Nur Hand aufs Herz: Die SPD in Berlin hat überhaupt keinen Plan. Ist extrem beratungsresistent. Und hat einen unglaublichen Filz.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum machen die das und immer daran denken das Russland vor 20 Jahren pleite war.


Es ging in diesem Falle konkret um die Sanierung großer Plattenbausiedlungen am Rande Moskaus
Die Häuser (wir reden hier von über 60.000 Wohnungen) wurden in den 1970ger hergestellt, haben keinerlei Dämmung, werden mit Kohle beheizt und alle Leitungen sind irgendwie zu mit irgendwas.
Ich bin u. a. spezialisiert auf Sanierungen im bewohnten Zustand und das kostengünstig.
Wir haben zusammen mit den russischen Kollegen das generalstabsmäßig aufgebaut, ein Lean-Management drübergestülpt und haben innerhalb von einem Jahr (2020/21) schon 16.000 Wohnungen auf mitteleuropäisches Niveau gebracht und die Betriebskosten und  somit die Nebenkostenabrechnung für den einzelnen Mieter um fast 25% reduzieren können.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens treffen deine Beschreibungen auch auf die USA zu. Nur bauen die Sozialwohnungen, billige?
> Es geht immer um gleiche Maßstäbe die ich mir wünsche.


Anderes Lebenskonzept da drüben in den Staaten.
Der Russe ist nahezu kaum zum Umziehen zu bewegen.
Fast 20% der Amis leben in Trailerstädten.
Bekommst du nicht unter einen Hut.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment geht es ja los das sich die Russen wegen des Duckes der Nato zurückziehen.
> Was auch sonst


Ich denke, das ist weniger Druck von der NATO, sondern strategisches Geschick von Putin.
Er lässt gerade unsern Kanzler kurz in der Sonne stehen, was er dem Franzmann verwehrt hat (den Amis sowieso) und kann hinterher Scholz auf die sSchulter klopfen und sagen: Gelle, du denkst aber an usnere NS2 Freundschaft, oder? 

Ich mag Putin nicht, noch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, aber es ist schlau. Das respektiere ich.


seahawk schrieb:


> Es gibt eine notwendige  Alternative - eine echte EU-Sicherheits- und Außenpolitik. Man sieht ja, dass hier wieder versucht wurde Entscheidungen, die Europa direkt betreffen, in Washington fällen zu lassen. Solange die NATO existiert, ist sie ein Vehikel um anglo-amerikanische Interessen durch zu setzen.
> 
> Ja, das wird für Deutschland mehr Verantwortung bedeuten und das Wegducken vom Scholzinator geht dann nicht mehr. Aber wer Werte nur verteidigt, wenn es ungefährlich ist, der verteidigt keine Werte. Leider betreiben die USA seit Jahrzehnten eine Politik, die diese Werte nicht lebt und deswegen ist die NATO für mich ein Relikt des kalten Krieges, das weg kann.


DASS ist aber eine ganz andere - und sicherlich nicht uninteressante Argumentation, als der banale Satz von Dir:
Die NATO kann weg.
Oder?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie werden meist aber sagen das sie
> " eigentlich" links sind.
> Ja, Willkommen im Land der Frühaufsteher....


Äh, ja, nur: Frühaufsteher ist da schon lange keiner mehr...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Konnte man Jahrelang an der Landesgrenze lesen, klar wenn man jeden Morgen nach Berlin zum Arbeiten fährt....
> Eine gesellschaftliche Alternative gibt es nicht, wird immer erzählt und das Leben wird immer schwerer.
> Was hat die EU den Russland zu bieten?
> Man muß doch nur mal ein wenig tiefer blicken. ( Gelbwesten) und die Ukraine ist wahrlich, wie andere Ex Sowjetrepubliken und Ex Verbündeten, kein Traum.


Ich verstehe den Kontext insbesondere zu den Gelbwesten nicht.
Stehe wohl auf dem Schlauch.
Magst du das genauer oder anders ausführen?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man sieht ja, dass hier wieder versucht wurde Entscheidungen, die Europa direkt betreffen, in Washington fällen zu lassen. Solange die NATO existiert, ist sie ein Vehikel um anglo-amerikanische Interessen durch zu setzen.Solange die NATO existiert, ist sie ein Vehikel um anglo-amerikanische Interessen durch zu setzen.


Wen willst du eigentlich verarschen, *das war die Bedingung Russlands!
Die wollten die EU nicht am Tisch, weil sie immer noch in "Einflussphären" denken, die man natürlich einfacher mit Jemanden anders besprechen kann, über die Köpfe hinweg, die es betrifft.*

Wir können nur umglaublich dankbar sein, dass sich Biden nur zum Schein darauf eingelassen hat, um zu deskalieren und die Europäer die ganze Zeit durch ständige Unterrichtung im Boot waren.
Man stelle sich das nur bei Trump vor.



seahawk schrieb:


> Ja, das wird für Deutschland mehr Verantwortung bedeuten und das Wegducken vom Scholzinator geht dann nicht mehr. Aber wer Werte nur verteidigt, wenn es ungefährlich ist, der verteidigt keine Werte. Leider betreiben die USA seit Jahrzehnten eine Politik, die diese Werte nicht lebt und deswegen ist die NATO für mich ein Relikt des kalten Krieges, das weg kann.


Das ist finanziell vor allen dingen für Deutschland überhaupt nicht zu leisten, denn wir müssten 4-5% unseres BIP für Rüstung ausgeben, um als stärkster Akteuer, einigermaßen eine militärische Sicherheit aufrecht zu erhalten.
Desweiteren bräuchten wir eine wesentlich größere Armee, um die Aufgaben der USA mit Frankreich in Europa zu übernehmen.
Einfach ideologische Traumtänzer Argumente, ohne jeglichen Praxisbezug.

Diese Krise hat *einzig und alleine Russland ausgelöst und heraufbeschworen*, die USA haben andere Proritäten und sind uns trotz alle dem, wieder mal zur Hilfe gekommen, weil es Europa alleine nicht lösen kann, denn die Russen wollen gar nicht mit der EU irgenwie verhandeln. Und sie haben das diesmal äußerst gut gemacht und von Anfang an transparent mit vielen Konsultationen mit der EU zusammen gearbeitet. Desshalb ärgern sich ja auch einige Member hier grün, weil die Destabilisierung des "Westens" eben nicht stattgefunden hat.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist weniger Druck von der NATO, sondern strategisches Geschick von Putin.
> Er lässt gerade unsern Kanzler kurz in der Sonne stehen, was er dem Franzmann verwehrt hat (den Amis sowieso) und kann hinterher Scholz auf die sSchulter klopfen und sagen: Gelle, du denkst aber an usnere NS2 Freundschaft, oder?
> 
> Ich mag Putin nicht, noch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, aber es ist schlau. Das respektiere ich.


Ich denke das es eine Mischung aus vielen Gründen ist, wenn das nicht doch nur Fake ist.
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das Putin/Moskau weder mit der Einigkeit des "Westens" gerechnet hat, auch nicht das man sich so eng abstimmt, im Gegensatz zur Trumpadministration, dazu kommen die öffentlichen Debatten in Finnland und Schweden (war glaube ich ein Schock ist für Moskau), plus das Risiko das es diesmal wirklich Sanktionen gibt, die wirtschaftlich richtig weh tun, gerade für die Oligarchen Clique.
Die EU oder Europäer mögen militärisch schwach sein, aber wirtschaftlich ist Russland ein Zwerg gegen die EU und man ist in Russland zumindestens mittel und langfristig auf Einnahmen angewiesen.
Das stand alles im Raum und dem Risiko ausgesetzt, den Bach hinunter zu gehen.

NS 2 ist seit dieser Krise kein alleiniges Deutsches "Projekt" mehr, die EU wird und muss sich dort auch einschalten, ich würde da noch nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke das es eine Mischung aus vielen Gründen ist, wenn das nicht doch nur Fake ist.
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das Putin/Moskau weder mit der Einigkeit des "Westens" gerechnet hat, auch nicht das man sich so eng abstimmt, im Gegensatz zur Trumpadministration, dazu kommen die öffentlichen Debatten in Finnland und Schweden (war glaube ich ein Schock ist für Moskau), plus das Risiko das es diesmal wirklich Sanktionen gibt, die wirtschaftlich richtig weh tun, gerade für die Oligarchen Clique.
> Die EU oder Europäer mögen militärisch schwach sein, aber wirtschaftlich ist Russland ein Zwerg gegen die EU und man ist in Russland zumindestens mittel und langfristig auf Einnahmen angewiesen.
> Das stand alles im Raum und dem Risiko ausgesetzt, den Bach hinunter zu gehen.
> ...


Auch diese Sichtweise ist eine Mögliche und Legitime.
Jetzt hoffen wir einfach mal, dass beide Seiten die Flamme kleiner werden lassen und vor allem Vorurteile und Ressentiments hinter sich lassen.
Der richtige Weg kann nur der sein, dass die Sache weiter deeskaliert und dass keine Menschen zu Schaden kommen.
Der Weg ist fast wurscht, das Ziel muss eingehalten werden.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mach ich, machen wir seit Jahren.
> Nur Hand aufs Herz: Die SPD in Berlin hat überhaupt keinen Plan. Ist extrem beratungsresistent. Und hat einen unglaublichen Filz.
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht um den Umgang mit Demonstranten. Wie will man da als EU Vorbild sein und wo blieb der Aufruf zur Mäßigung?
Klar konnte das RT gut zeigen und das sich Franzosen bei RT bedankten für die Berichterstattung, sagt viel.
Für mich ist die Momentane Krise schon lange fällig gewesen und wird auch nicht so schnell enden.
Das wird uns alle schädigen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deutschland muss aus der NATO raus.
> 
> Russland hat die Kriegspropaganda der anglo-amerikanischen Aggressoren gnadenlos aufgedeckt.
> 
> ...


Erstmal die kommenden Tage und Wochen abwarten. Vllt hat es ja geholfen Putin aufzuzeigen, dass der Westen doch nicht so weich ist wie er dachte. Gut wäre es für alle Parteien. Ich traue dem Braten und der RUS Propaganda aber nicht.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht um den Umgang mit Demonstranten. Wie will man da als EU Vorbild sein und wo blieb der Aufruf zur Mäßigung?
> Klar konnte das RT gut zeigen und das sich Franzosen bei RT bedankten für die Berichterstattung, sagt viel.
> Für mich ist die Momentane Krise schon lange fällig gewesen und wird auch nicht so schnell enden.
> Das wird uns alle schädigen.


Prinzipiell ist das ein guter Einwurf.
Jaaa, insbesondere Corona und Co. aber auch die anderweitigen sozialen Unruhen (eben Gelbwesten in FRA) haben in Bezug auf das Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsrecht auch bei mir einige rechtsstaatliche Fragen aufgeworfen.

Ist jetzt eher off-topic, aber ich bin prinzipiell auch für ein unbedingtes Demonstrationsrecht als Grundrecht in einer Demokratie und anerkenne die Einschränkungen z. B. nur auf Grund einer grassierenden Krankheit in keiner Weise.

Hier haben aus meiner Perspektive die westeuropäischen Regierungen nicht wirklich im Geiste von Demokratien gehandelt.

Dass es auch anders geht, bzw. gar keine Demos bedarf, erkennt man glasklar und objektiv an der deutlich demokratischeren Vorgehensweise skandinavischer Länder.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen den Wahlen demokratisch sein, wenn der überwiegende Teil der Medien in der Hand bestimmter Interessengruppen ist?
> Links ist doof, Nato gut, Russe böse und so geht es von früh bis spät. Dazu immer " Kenner und Fachleute" die erklären was wichtig und richtig ist .
> In Positionen und Funktionen kommt man nur noch, wenn man im Chor mitheult.
> Am Ende geht es um Kohle und Einfluß, ob dabei die Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben und ins Gras beißen ist Wurst.
> Der Nationalismus ist da ein williges Werkzeug.



Eine exakte Zustandsbeschreibung der Russischen Förderation unter Putin, mit Deutschland hat das eher gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine exakte Zustandsbeschreibung der Russischen Förderation unter Putin, mit Deutschland hat das eher gar nichts zu tun.



Wirklich?

Ich laß da mal die Anstalt sprechen und der Auslöser war die Ukraine. Ja, gerade der Anfang ist interessant zum Assoziierungsabkommen und auch zur jetzigen Situation.
Man sollte immer versuchen hinter die Verbindungen zu schauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uelj8Hjf_0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Erstmal die kommenden Tage und Wochen abwarten. Vllt hat es ja geholfen Putin aufzuzeigen, dass der Westen doch nicht so weich ist wie er dachte. Gut wäre es für alle Parteien. Ich traue dem Braten und der RUS Propaganda aber nicht.


Der Westen ist jetzt weicher als vorher. Bisher war die territoriale Unverletzlichkeit der Ukraine Handlungsmaxime des Westens. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das vorbei ist. Und auch die Ukraine dürfdte nicht mehr die Illusion haben, dass eine militärische Rückeroberung mit NATO Hilfe eine Option ist.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und auch die Ukraine dürfdte nicht mehr die Illusion haben, dass eine militärische Rückeroberung mit NATO Hilfe eine Option ist.


Das war noch nie eine realistische Option.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Westen ist jetzt weicher als vorher. Bisher war die territoriale Unverletzlichkeit der Ukraine Handlungsmaxime des Westens. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das vorbei ist. Und auch die Ukraine dürfdte nicht mehr die Illusion haben, dass eine militärische Rückeroberung mit NATO Hilfe eine Option ist.


Totale Verblendung!
Einfach nur komplette dumpfe und dumme russische Propaganda.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Totale Verblendung!
> Einfach nur komplette dumpfe und dumme russische Propaganda.



Was?
Das die Nato nicht für die Ukraine kämpfen wird?
Die werden in den nächsten Tagen beginnen ihren " Sieg" zu feiern.
Joe braucht Erfolge.


----------



## seahawk (15. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war noch nie eine realistische Option.


Richtig, nur hat das die Position des Westens bisher nicht wieder gespiegelt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Totale Verblendung!
> Einfach nur komplette dumpfe und dumme russische Propaganda.



Nein, NATO Realpolitik: https://www.dw.com/de/ukraine-ewig-im-wartesaal-der-nato/a-60727097


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Joe braucht Erfolge.


Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von den Interessen der USA? Die US Bürger haben sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf Weltpolizei spielen. Das wusste Trump zu nutzen, und das weiß auch Biden. Dem kommt diese gesamte Ukrainesache überhaupt nicht gelegen. Das weiß man auch im Kreml, weswegen man genau da ansetzt. Mit Trump hatte man einen nützlichen Idioten im Weißen Haus sitzen. Mit Biden hat man einen Kontrahenten, dem man das Amt schön schwer macht, um gleichzeitig seine Teil für die Wiederwahl des Idioen bei zu steuern.

Die USA wollen lieber gestern als morgen, dass sich Europa endlich selber um die Belange vor der eigenen Haustür kümmert. Dazu müssten aber die europäischen Staaten wie Russland massiv aufrüsten. Doch das allerletzte, was diese Welt braucht, ist Aufrüstung.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von den Interessen der USA? Die US Bürger haben sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf Weltpolizei spielen. Das wusste Trump zu nutzen, und das weiß auch Biden. Dem kommt diese gesamte Ukrainesache überhaupt nicht gelegen. Das weiß man auch im Kreml, weswegen man genau da ansetzt. Mit Trump hatte man einen nützlichen Idioten im Weißen Haus sitzen. Mit Biden hat man einen Kontrahenten, dem man das Amt schön schwer macht, um gleichzeitig seine Teil für die Wiederwahl des Idioen bei zu steuern.
> 
> Die USA wollen lieber gestern als morgen, dass sich Europa endlich selber um die Belange vor der eigenen Haustür kümmert. Dazu müssten aber die europäischen Staaten wie Russland massiv aufrüsten. Doch das allerletzte, was diese Welt braucht, ist Aufrüstung.



Die USA wollen zuerst das wir ihre Waffen kaufen, wo ein wenig Eskalation hilft.
Dann wollen sie ihr Frackinggas verkaufen.
Europa ein wenig schwächen und Russland isolieren. 

Es geht immer um Kohle und Einfluß .


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Joe braucht Erfolge.


Das zeigt im Grunde genommen, wo du stehst. 
Es geht nicht um Erfolge von einzelnen Politikern, sondern darum einen sinnfreien Krieg abzuwenden.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die USA wollen zuerst das wir ihre Waffen kaufen, wo ein wenig Eskalation hilft.


Die USa verkaufen den Saudis deutlich mehr. Auf die paar Kröten aus der Ukraine kommt es nicht an.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann wollen sie ihr Frackinggas verkaufen.


Ja, Norwegen will seine Rohstoffe auch verkaufen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Europa ein wenig schwächen und Russland isolieren.


Biden will Europa schwächen? Wo denn?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht immer um Kohle und Einfluß .


Klar, das ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht immer um Kohle


Die die Gruppe um Putin will



Tschetan schrieb:


> und Einfluß .


den die Gruppe um Putin erweitern will.

Alles andere würde diese absurde russische Militärshitshow an der Grenze zur Ukraine nicht erklären.

---

Ach ja, neueste Propagandastoßrichtung des Kremls: Im Donbass will/muss man einen Genozid verhindern. Sowas geht immer!


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das zeigt im Grunde genommen, wo du stehst.
> Es geht nicht um Erfolge von einzelnen Politikern, sondern darum einen sinnfreien Krieg abzuwenden.



Völlig ungewöhnlich das Politiker Ereignisse in persönliche Erfolge ummünzen eollen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die USa verkaufen den Saudis deutlich mehr. Auf die paar Kröten aus der Ukraine kommt es nicht an.



Selbst bei uns überlegt man nach F-15, als Tornado Ersatz, auch F35 zu kaufen. 
Wir sind nicht die einzigen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Norwegen will seine Rohstoffe auch verkaufen.



Norwegen besitzt keine Kapazitäten mehr, aber Frackinggas aus den USA würde seinen Verkauf steigern können.



Threshold schrieb:


> Biden will Europa schwächen? Wo denn?



Warum wird seit Jahren NS2 bekämpft? Es ist für uns eirtschaftlich vorteilhaft.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum wird seit Jahren NS2 bekämpft? Es ist für uns eirtschaftlich vorteilhaft.


Weil es zur Erpressung anderer Staaten missbraucht werden kann? Du unterstellst den Kritikern rein wirtschaftliche Interessen und klammerst das politische Druckpotenzial komplett aus. Das ist unredlich.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Alles andere würde diese absurde russische Militärshitshow an der Grenze zur Ukraine nicht erklären.



Sie führen auf Ihrem Saatsgebiet Manöver durch, während die halbe ukrainische Armee, nebst zahlreichen Milizen an der Grenze des Donbass stehen.
Was würden wir nachen, wenn sie angreifen und unter Opfern der Zivilbevölkerung , diesen gewaltsam zurückholen wollen?

Weshalb kämpfte die Nato in Jugoslawien?  
Gleiche Maßstäbe sollten gelten.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil es zur Erpressung anderer Staaten missbraucht werden kann? Du unterstellst den Kritikern rein wirtschaftliche Interessen und klammerst das politische Druckpotenzial komplett aus. Das ist unredlich.



Wann wurde Gas als Waffe von Russland benötigt und genutzt?
Auf der einen Seite wird erzählt das Russland ohne Gas pleite wäre,  aber dann sollen sie es als Waffe nutzen?
Wo bleibt die Logik?

Wo ist die Sicherheit das uns die USA mit billigem Gas, zuverlässig beliefern? 
Auf jeden Fall werden die Preise gewaltig steigen und noch mehr Firmen hier dicht machen.

Die USA haben schon letztes Jahr ihr Gas lieber nach Asien verkauft .
Macht dich mit Tankschiffen viel einfacher, als mit einer Pipeline.

Irgendwie vermisse ich hier Logik.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weshalb kämpfte die Nato in Jugoslawien?
> Gleiche Maßstäbe sollten gelten.


Dann fandest du das Verhalten der NATO damals gut?


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dann fandest du das Verhalten der NATO damals gut?



Nö.
Mir gefällt aber auch die ganze Situation in der Ukraine nicht.
Das Abkommen mit der EU war ein Fehler den beide Seiten begangen haben und die Folgen waren vorrauszusehen,
Hatten aber strategische Gründe .
Aus Sicht der USA genial, aber für alle Beteiligten, ein Fiasko. 
Strategische und finanzielle Interessen auszuschließen, ist naiv.
Gerade wenn man die Politik der USA betrachtet, die sich bei ihren " Verbündeten" einen Dreck schert, ob die Menschenrechte eingehalten werden, wenn es in ihren Kram passt.
Vergessen sollte man zB nicht ihre Mittel und Lateinamerika Politik. Pinochet, Somoza usw.
Ich bin alt genug, um mich zu erinnern.
So viele Tote...


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö.


Und warum ist es dann schlau mit Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn zu argumentieren? Das ist eine archaische und komplett dumme Denke.  Wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen. Russland stellt sich nur allzu gerne als moralisch überlegen dar. Wird Zeit sich auch so zu verhalten.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und warum ist es dann schlau mit Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn zu argumentieren? Das ist eine archaische und komplett dumme Denke.  Wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen. Russland stellt sich nur allzu gerne als moralisch überlegen dar. Wird Zeit sich auch so zu verhalten.



Da gebe ich dir recht, aber es nützt nichts mit dem Wind zu sprechen.
Die Nato wurde lange gewarnt das es Gegenmaßnahmen geben wird. Jetzt ist man in der Lage dazu. 
Seit 30 Jahren machen USA und Nato was sie wollen. UN, Völkerrecht völlig egal.
Wann verlassen die USA Guantanamo?
Wann den Irak, nach Aufforderung durch die Regierung?
Wann Syrien? 
Jetzt klauen sie Afghanistan 7 Mrd, aber schimpfen über den Hunger in diesem Land und die bösen Taliban.
Assange, gibt es ja auch nich.
Nur mal als Beispiele?

Der nächste Krisenherd wird mit Moldawien schon präpariert und China wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern.
Warum schippert dort die Bundesmarine mit herum?
Unsere Grünen, früher Friedenspartei, marschieren fleißig mit.... 

Die Ukraine ist nur ein Dominostein.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, aber es nützt nichts mit dem Wind zu sprechen.
> Die Nato wurde lange gewarnt das es Gegenmaßnahmen geben wird. Jetzt ist man in der Lage dazu.


Wow. Die Staaten, die Angst vor Russland haben, suchen Schutz bei anderen, und Russland beantwortet das damit, weswegen man sich den Schutz eines anderen suchte. Das willst du uns hier dann als legitimes Interesse verkaufen. Das nehmen dir auch nur die ab, die man als Kind mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert hat.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wow. Die Staaten, die Angst vor Russland haben, suchen Schutz bei anderen, und Russland beantwortet das damit, weswegen man sich den Schutz eines anderen suchte. Das willst du uns hier dann als legitimes Interesse verkaufen. Das nehmen dir auch nur die ab, die man als Kind mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert hat.



Und Russland fühlt sich ebenfalls bedroht. 
Was ist Legitimer?
Wären nicht OSZE und UNO und internationale Regeln, eine bessere Möglichkeit?
Warum sollte das gesamte Europa Angst vor Russland haben?
Vergleiche Wehretats und Bevölkerungsgröße .
Wer da an Bedrohung glaubt,  naja, Klammerbeutel hast du geschrieben.

Auf jeden Fall greift scheinbar keiner aus dem Osten an.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und Russland fühlt sich ebenfalls bedroht.


Sie SIND die sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeihung! Das Verhalten der Russen hat die anderen Staaten dem Westen zugetrieben. Nicht die von dir herbeigezogenen Argumente irgendwelcher wirtschaftlicher Gründe. Ohne die Russen kommen alle Länder besser klar. Das ist es doch um was es geht. Wäre Putins Russland nicht, wir hätten diese Probleme nicht. Wahrscheinlich würde es den Russen auch deutlich besser gehen als dass das obere 1% fast 50% des russischen Vermögens hat. Die putinsche Politik hat sich die Bedrohung durch Bedrohung anderer selber geschaffen und will jetzt, dass man diese Staaten schutzlos zurücklässt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist Legitimer?


Sich zurückzuziehen, sich in die europäische Gesamtorndung einzugliedern und den russischen Minderheiten in den anderen ehemaligen SU Republiken anbieten mit deutlicher Unterstützung nach Russland einzuwandern.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sollte das gesamte Europa Angst vor Russland haben?


Weil man sieht, dass sich Russland wieder in Richtung Verhalten der SU entwickelt? Nur weil du das verneinst, so hat das noch lange nichts mit dem Empfinden der Menschen gemein. Wenn Russland mehr Vertrauen will, dann muss es Vertrauen schaffen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Vergleiche Wehretats und Bevölkerungsgröße .


4,5% des BIP. Dann bereinige das mal so schön, wie du das bereits mit der Kaufkraft getan hast, und du erkennst, dass Russland wie irre aufgerüstet hat und es weiter tut.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall greift scheinbar keiner aus dem Osten an.


Abwarten was die kommenden Tage und Woche bringen.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Bis 2010 war Russland schwach und keine Bedrohung und trotzdem expandierte die Nato.
Warum?
Juschtschenko, Präsident der Ukraine 2010, wollte sein Land in die Nato führen und erlitt eine krachen Wahlniederlage nach 4 Jahren Regierung.
Warum?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Sich zurückzuziehen, sich in die europäische Gesamtorndung einzugliedern und den russischen Minderheiten in den anderen ehemaligen SU Republiken anbieten mit deutlicher Unterstützung nach Russland einzuwandern.



Blödsinn! 
Vielleicht wollen sie aber in ihrer Heimat bleiben? Ethnische Säuberungen? 
Wirklich?



Tekkla schrieb:


> 4,5% des BIP. Dann bereinige das mal so schön, wie du das bereits mit der Kaufkraft getan hast, und du erkennst, dass Russland wie irre aufgerüstet hat und es weiter tut.



Klar, aber wenn man das BIP Europas, gegen das Russlands setzt, sind die Etas doch wesentlich größer und davon ist Russland weit entfernt?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Abwarten was die kommenden Tage und Woche bringen.



Wie bei Godot.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis 2010 war Russland schwach und keine Bedrohung und trotzdem expandierte die Nato.
> Warum?


Weise Vorraussicht, wie es sich jetzt zeigt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Juschtschenko, Präsident der Ukraine 2010, wollte sein Land in die Nato führen und erlitt eine krachen Wahlniederlage nach 4 Jahren Regierung.
> Warum?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin kein Ukrainer von damals.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Blödsinn!
> 
> Vielleicht wollen sie aber in ihrer Heimat bleiben? Ethnische Säuberungen?
> Wirklich?


Wer redet von ethnischen Säuvberungen? Wenn Russland soviel an den Russen in den anderen Ländern liegt, dann kann man denen doch auch anbieten in das von dir als so mittlerweile weit entwickelt verkaufte  Russland zu kommen. Und wer dem Angebot nicht folgen mag, der lebt halt damit, dass man Minderheit in einem  Land ist und zettelt keinen Bürgerkrieg an. Win-Win für alle!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenn man das BIP Europas, gegen das Russlands setzt, sind die Etas doch wesentlich größer und davon ist Russland weit entfernt?


Nö. Du kannst nicht beim Wohlstand Russland "toller" rechnen, in dem du kaufkraftbereinigt als Argument bringst, und Gleiches dann bei den Rüstungsausgaben unter den Tisch kehren. Das ist unredlich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie bei Godot.


Wäre doch gut. Weiß gar nicht, was du hast.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist unredlich.



?
Europa hat doch mehr Kohle zusammen mit 500 Mio Menschen, als Russland mit 150 Mio?

Naja, der Rest ist auch nicht überzeugend. 

Klar ist gut das nichts passiert, aber habe ich etwas anderes erzählt?

Übrigens wurde heute ein Ostukrainischer Milizionär erschossen, nach einigen Wochen Ruhe.









						Russia 'to invade Ukraine at 1AM tomorrow with missile blitz and 200,000 troops'
					

RUSSIA is set to invade Ukraine at any time with a massive missile blitz and 200,000 troops, according to US intelligence. Highly placed sources said preparations to defend the besieged nation woul…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				




"Liz Truss sagte, dass Großbritannien einen vollständigen Abzug russischer Truppen von der ukrainischen Grenze sehen müsste, um zu glauben, dass Moskau keine Pläne für eine Invasion hat."


"Lawrow habe Truss bei ihrem Treffen hinter verschlossenen Türen am Donnerstag gefragt, ob sie die russische Souveränität über Rostow und Woronesch anerkenne – zwei Regionen im Süden des Landes, in denen Russland seine Streitkräfte zusammengezogen hat. Kommersant berichtet, Truss habe geantwortet, dass Großbritannien die Regionen niemals als russisches Territorium anerkennen würde und daraufhin von ihrer Botschafterin korrigiert werden musste, die sie darauf hinwies, dass die Regionen seit hundert Jahren zu Russland gehören."









						Harte Bandagen: Es kracht in Moskau wegen Ukraine
					

Das Treffen der Außenminister Russlands und Großbritanniens war ein Flop: Die Tonalität erinnerte an den Kalten Krieg.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				





Da hilft nur Daumen drücken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Aber da gibt es nur "offizielles" und  legales (aus deren ihrer Sicht) Fernsehen, welches von diesen Staaten gezielt gelenkt wird.  Welche sämtliche Kritik am Staat nicht zulassen.
> Klar gibt es auch oppositionelle Medien zumindest in Russland. Aber die werden nicht offiziell ausgestrahlt oder im Internet hochgeladen. Sondern eher heimlich. Oder vom Ausland aus.
> Wie das in China oder Nordkorea ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich glaube nochmal eine Spur krasser als in Russland.



Es gibt auch in Russland noch nicht-offzielle / Nichtregierungsmedien. Es werden weniger und die, die übrig bleiben, sind die zahmeren, aber es gibt nicht gar keine. Genauso wie in Polen oder Ungarn, nur dass Putin die Schlinge schon sehr viel weiter zugezogen hat, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche.

China ist afaik und Nordkorea definitiv ein anderer Ansatz. Da gibt es keinen freien Medienmarkt und dementsprechend kann man ein neues Medium überhaupt nur mit Unterstützung und Segen von oben einrichten. Planwirtschaft halt.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und ich nenne es Affentheater, denn es hat vor ein paar Jahren keine Sau gejuckt, dass russischer Auslandsrundfunk (Voice of Russia) Programme auf Deutsch in Deutschland auf Mittelwelle gesendet hat.



Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, da mich weder Mittelwelle noch russischer Auslandsfunk reizen. Soweit ich nachvollziehen kann, gibt es den Sender aber schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr (und sein Nachfolger, der bis RT noch aktiv war, war bereits umstritten); davor war der Sendebetrieb eine lineare Fortsetzung dessen, was bereits aus der DDR kam. Ich gehe also mal ganz stark davon aus, dass die eine Lizenz hatten.



> Jetzt aber wird wegen RT auf Eutelsat (was hier vermutlich so viele Zuschauer hat wie die MW Zuhörer) wird ein riesen Brimborium gemacht. Dann gibt es von Russland Rache und fast alle Politiker plärren rum.



Es wird ein Brimborium über bewussten Rechtsbruch gemacht. Illegale Aktivitäten sind zu strafen, das gilt auch dafür, wenn Staaten dahinter stehen. Zumal gegen Russland, dass seinen Imperialismus von der Krim bis zum Tiergarten auslebt.



> Dann erkläre mir doch mal bitte, warum da BBC, DW & Co auf MW senden durften, ihre TV-Sender in Kabelnetze eingespeist werden und deren Server zugänglich sind.



Deutsche Welle darf nicht mehr senden, Deutsche Welle darf nicht einmal mehr journalistisch tätig werden...




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur die Server, die da stehen, den Rest muss man aufwendig durch FW-Regeln sperren.



Das ist nicht sonderlich aufwendig. Putin hat vor ein paar Jahren durchgesetzt, dass das nationale Netz Russlands nur noch über eine reduzierte, leicht zu kontrollierende Zahl von Knotenpunkten mit dem Rest der Welt verbunden ist, um es im Falle von ""Terrorismus"" jederzeit abtrennen zu können, was afaik auch schon 1-2 mal getestet wurde. Sie wird noch nicht in gleichem Umfange für Zensur genutzt wie Chinas "Great Firewall" (vermutlich auch weil Russland schlicht viele Dienste nicht im eigenen Land hat), aber die Infrastruktur ist da und ein Eintrag in die Filterlisten schnell gemacht.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Europa hat doch mehr Kohle zusammen mit 500 Mio Menschen, als Russland mit 150 Mio?


In absoluten Werten gemessen, da hat die EU alleine schon wegen ihres deultiche besseren BIPs gegenüber Russland einen höheren Wert in Form von Geld dastehen. Dennoch gibt Deutschland nicht mal 2% des BIP für Rüstung aus, während man gleichzeitig deutlich höhere Augaben für Personal, Standorte und Material hat. Gleiches gilt für Länder wie Frankreich oder GB. 

Prozete bleiben halt Prozente. Und kaufkraftbereinigt zu argumentieren ist keine Einbahnstrasse, nur weils in den Kram passt. Wenn du das nicht mit in deine Argumentation mit einbeziehst, dann ist es halt unredlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Polen, die baltischen Staten, Georgienn, Rumänien und diverse andere ehemaligen WP Staaten fühlen sich von Russland bedroht. Das ist zu akzeptieren.
> 
> Du musst es mal chronologisch richtig sortieren.



Chronologisch heranzugehen artet meist nur in einer Schlammschlacht aus, siehe Krim. Man halte sich einfach ans Völkerrecht: Jeder Staat hat die Kontrolle über SEIN Territorium und darf über SEINE Sicherheit frei entscheiden. Und nicht Russland. Wenn bestimmte Staaten lieber Alliierte im Rahmen der NATO sind als Verbündete von Russland oder es auf eigene Faust zu versuchen, dann ist das ihr gutes Recht - Ende der Diskussion.

Man kann natürlich bilateral zusätzlich versuchen, mit nicht-verbündeten Nachbarn darüber zu verhandeln, sich gegenseitig möglichst wenig Grund zur Sorge zu geben, aber das ist erst der zweite Schritt - und der afaik einzige Staat, der sich seit Mitte des 20. Jhd. durch Militäreinsatz Territorium eines anderen Staates einverleibt hat, wird da wohl noch verdammt lange in Vorleistung gehen müssen / damit leben, dass sich aus gutem Grund JEDER von ihm bedroht fühlt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Machst du da wirklich Unterschiede?
> Der Stützpunkt in Tartus ist ähnlich zu bewerten, nur das Syrien wirklich bedroht war und ist.



Syrien ist nicht in einem Verteidigungsbündniss mit Russland und Tartus ist keine gemeinsame Einrichtung, wie es NATO-Stützpunkte in NATO-Staaten sind. Tartus kannst du mit dem US-Stützpunkt in Guantanamo oder dem chinesischen in Dschibuti.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Für Russland als Kontinentalmacht, ist das relativ Rille und verursacht nur Kosten. Einige Stützpunkte sind eigentlich nur zum tanken.
> Die USA verballern zur Machtprojektion ihre Kohle.



Tartus ist für Russland von größter strategischer Bedeutung sowohl verteidigungspolitisch als einzige eigene Möglichkeit (insbesondere einzige NATO-unabhängige), um im/über dem Mittelmeer zu operieren als auch geopolitisch um Truppen Richtung Afrika zu verlegen. Von der geographischen Lage her ist Tartus sogar deutlich wichtiger als z.B. Sewastopol. (Auch wenn in letzterem natürlich deutlich mehr Infrastruktur rumsteht, die zu ersetzen/verlegen teuer wäre. Aber die bislang kleinere Funktion von Tartus zu ersetzen wäre ohne Unterstützung Syriens oder der Türkei komplett unmöglich.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, dass über Immobilien in der EU heftig russisches Geld sauber gewaschen wird.
> Beweisen wird sich das in den wenigsten Fällen lassen.



Die deutsche Bau- und Immobilienbranche ist EU-weit für Geldwäscherei bekannt, warum nicht auch aus Russland? Aber da muss man eigentlich nicht einmal von Geldwäsche sprechen, denn es ist ja aus deutscher Sicht nicht verboten, in Russland reich zu werden (Schröder approved!) und die EU sieht weder vor noch hat sie überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu überprüfen, mit was für Geld ein russicher Oligarch bezahlt. Wenn er in Russland kriminell aktiv war, dann müssten erst einmal die russischen Behörden gegen ihn ermitteln und bei der EU um Unterstützung bitten. Normalerweise sollte die dann sogar gewährt werden.

Aber die Russen, die 8 bis 10 stellige Summen ins Ausland schaffen, sind zumindest dem Vorurteil nach selten Oppositionsaktivisten auf der Flucht vor Behörden und eher Oligarchen, die ihren Reichtum verstecken oder sich ein Backup aufbauen wollen. Also ermittelt da auch keiner, solange die Beziehungen zu Putin intakt sind. Kleinere Fische, die ggf. auch nach russischem de-facto-Recht Kriminell sind, kaufen sich einfach nur einer zypriotischen Pass, aber bauen nicht in Bayern.


----------



## Tschetan (15. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Syrien ist nicht in einem Verteidigungsbündniss mit Russland und Tartus ist keine gemeinsame Einrichtung, wie es NATO-Stützpunkte in NATO-Staaten sind. Tartus kannst du mit dem US-Stützpunkt in Guantanamo oder dem chinesischen in Dschibuti.



Es gibt seit 1980 einen Freundschaftsvertrag und ich weiß nicht wer zB Rammstein mit nutzt.
Also welche Stützpunkte nutzten wir gemeinsam!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tartus ist für Russland von größter strategischer Bedeutung sowohl verteidigungspolitisch als einzige eigene Möglichkeit (insbesondere einzige NATO-unabhängige), um im/über dem Mittelmeer zu operieren als auch geopolitisch um Truppen Richtung Afrika zu verlegen. Von der geographischen Lage her ist Tartus sogar deutlich wichtiger als z.B. Sewastopol. (Auch wenn in letzterem natürlich deutlich mehr Infrastruktur rumsteht, die zu ersetzen/verlegen teuer wäre. Aber die bislang kleinere Funktion von Tartus zu ersetzen wäre ohne Unterstützung Syriens oder der Türkei komplett unmöglich.)



Tartus ist wichtig, aber strategisch angreifbar und schwer zu verteidigen. Eher eine Tankstelle die durch den Syrienkrieg Bedeutung erhalten hat.
Am Ende geht es um das Schwarze Meer und die neuen Kalibre haben eine Reichweite, die ausreichend war, Ziele in Syrien mit der Kaspiflotte zu treffen.
Die Krim und das Schwarze Meer, ist für Russland lebenswichtig .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig, nur hat das die Position des Westens bisher nicht wieder gespiegelt.



? Ich will nicht sagen, dass alle Teile von "der Westen" ihrer Position immer zur Ehre gereichen, aber die Position "wir befinden uns in einem Bündniss für offensive Kampfhandlungen mit der Ukraine zwecks Rückeroberung der Krim" war nun wirklich nie auch nur ansatzweise Position der NATO. Ganz im Gegenteil. Offizielle Position sind
"wir sind ein Verteidigungsbündniss"
und
"die Ukraine ist bei uns kein Mitglied"




Threshold schrieb:


> Die USa verkaufen den Saudis deutlich mehr. Auf die paar Kröten aus der Ukraine kommt es nicht an.



VERKAUFEN die USA überhaupt Waffen an die Ukraine oder laden sie mal wieder umsonst alten Schrott ab? In Anbetracht des knappen Etats könnte sich die Ukraine die normalen US-Preise jedenfalls nicht annähernd leisten. Abgesehen von Partnern, die in gemeinsamen Projekten ganz anders budgetieren können, kaufen eigentlich nur Idioten und einige ganz wenige mit aktuem Bedarf an absolut modernster Technik in den USA ein. Zumindest letzteres ist für die Ukraine aber eher optional, die sind quantitativ nicht schlecht ausgestellt und hinreichend gute Ausrüstung bekommt man in Osteuropa oder Indien für einen Bruchteil der US-Listenpreise. (Zudem mit größerer Kompatibilität zum bestehenden Arsenal.)




Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil es zur Erpressung anderer Staaten missbraucht werden kann? Du unterstellst den Kritikern rein wirtschaftliche Interessen und klammerst das politische Druckpotenzial komplett aus. Das ist unredlich.



Eine nach Deutschland führende Pipeline kann nur solange für Erpressung missbraucht werden, wie Deutschland mitmacht. Macht Deutschland statt dessen zu, ist North Stream 2 eine nutzlose Sackgasse. Und bislang hat niemand behauptet, Deutschland wolle sich an einer Erpressung der Ukraine beteiligen. Das einzige reale Problem bei Northstream 2 ist, dass sie eine wichtige Devisenquelle der Ukraine reduzieren würde - und das ist rein wirtschaftliches Interesse.

(Die Flüssiggasargumente kann man mittlerweile auch stecken lassen. Nachdem es sich Putin derart nachhaltig versaut hat, wird Europa Flüssiggasterminals aus rein strategischen Gründen aufbauen müssen; wenn man schlau ist bereitet die gleich mit den längerfristig geplanten Wasserstoffliefermöglichkeiten aus Afrika. Wie intensiv man die dann nutzt hängt eher von den Preisen ab und die sinken durch North Stream 2 nicht, bislang waren die Jahreskapazitäten der Pipelines nicht annähernd ausgelastet.)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis 2010 war Russland schwach und keine Bedrohung und trotzdem expandierte die Nato.



Russland war nie schwach. Russland ist in den 90ern mal deutlich unter den Status einer Weltmacht zurückgefallen, blieb aber immer eine potente Regionalmacht, die weitaus stärker als alle Nachbarn war. Selbst stärker als alle Nachbarn zusammengenommen. Deswegen wollten die in den 90ern und 0ern in die NATO, denn die war tatsächlich deutlich stärker als Russland und wie mittlerweile bewiesen wurde:
Wer nicht erobert werden will, sollte tunlichst Mitglied eines Verteidigungsbündnisses sein, dass stärker als Russland ist. Sonst kommt Putin und nimmt sich nach Lust und Laune mit Gewalt, worauf er gerade Lust hat.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt seit 1980 einen Freundschaftsvertrag



Ein Freundschaftsvertrag ist kein Verteidigungsbündniss. Deutschland hat(te) mal einen Partnerschaftsvertrag mit Russland (91 mit der Sowjetunion geschlossen, dann vom Rechtsnachfolger übernommen), aber 2014 hat Putin ja beschlossen, dass militärische Macht wichtiger als Freundschaften ist.








						Deutscher Bundestag - 30 Jahre Vertrag mit der UdSSR über Partnerschaft
					

Vor 30 Jahren, am 25. April 1991, hat der Deutsche Bundestag den „Vertrag über gute Nachbarschaft, Partnerschaft und Zusammenarbeit“ zwischen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und der...




					www.bundestag.de
				






> Tartus ist wichtig, aber strategisch angreifbar und schwer zu verteidigen. Eher eine Tankstelle die durch den Syrienkrieg Bedeutung erhalten hat.
> Am Ende geht es um das Schwarze Meer und die neuen Kalibre haben eine Reichweite, die ausreichend war, Ziele in Syrien mit der Kaspiflotte zu treffen.
> Die Krim und das Schwarze Meer, ist für Russland lebenswichtig .



Das Schwarze Meer ist eine Badewanne, die ihre strategische Bedeutung weitestgehend verloren hat. Eben weil die Reichweite zahlreicher moderner Waffensysteme so groß ist, dass man einfach darüber hinweg angreifen kann. Eine gewisse strategische Kontrolle muss man noch aufrechterhalten, damit der Gegner es im Falle des Falles nicht als bequemen Nachschubweg nehmen kann, weil Schiffe nun mal nette Transportmittel sind, aber das war es auch schon. Und das sieht auch Russland nicht anders. Die Hälfte der Uboote der "Schwarzmeerflotte" sind mittlerweile im Mittelmeer im Einsatz und sehen Sewastopol nur, wenn größere Wartungen nötig sind UND wenn die Beziehungen zu Erdogan gerade gut sind. (Sonst fahren sie nach Sankt Petersburg - strategisch wird das offenbar immer noch als besser angesehen, als sie im Schwarzen Meer kreisen zu lassen.) Wenn man von den Überwassereinheiten den Klein- und den veralteten Kram abzieht, bleibt auch nicht gerade viel übrig und das ist teilweise ebenfalls im Mittelmeer unterwegs. Die Aufrüstung der Schwarzmeer"flotte" konzentrierte sich die letzten 20 Jahre vor allem auf die zugehörigen, landgestützten Lufteinheiten und landgestütze Raketensysteme.

Wenn der geplante Ausbau von Tartus vollzogen ist würde ich davon ausgehen, dass bis zu 50% der bestehenden Schiffe dahin verlegt werden. Im Moment hat man halt einfach nicht die nötigen Kapazitäten, um sie dort dauerhaft zu stationieren und kann nur so oft, wie es die Türken zulassen, rotieren.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Februar 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Richtig, nur hat das die Position des Westens bisher nicht wieder gespiegelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, NATO Realpolitik: https://www.dw.com/de/ukraine-ewig-im-wartesaal-der-nato/a-60727097


Du bist ein dermaßen frecher Lügner und Manipulator, das es nur so kracht!

Rechtlich kann die Ukraine nach den Nato Statuten im Moment überhaupt nicht in die Nato aufgenommen werden im Gegensatz zu 2008. Darüber hinaus ist seit 2088 völlig klar, das nicht alle Mitglieder einer Aufnahme der Ukraine zustimmen würden und deshalb ist von 2008 bis heute auch *nie wieder* die Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine in der Nato dort auf irgendeiner Agenda gestanden, das war die Politik der Nato und für jeden offensichtlich!

Einzig und alleine für die Russen war das ein Scheinthema, denn auch die wussten durch den Nato Russland Rat und zig Konsultationen mit Deutschland und Frankreich, dass eine Nato Mitgleidschaft zu keinem Zeitpunkt wieder auf der Agenda stand.
Davon abgesehen wird die Nato aber niemals vertraglich erklären, das sie die Ukraine *zu keinem Zeitpunkt* in die Nato aufnehmen wird. Wenn der Unterschied dir nicht klar ist, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.

Du verbreitest hier einfach nur dumme dumpfe russische Propaganda!


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die USA wollen lieber gestern als morgen, dass sich Europa endlich selber um die Belange vor der eigenen Haustür kümmert. Dazu müssten aber die europäischen Staaten wie Russland massiv aufrüsten. Doch das allerletzte, was diese Welt braucht, ist Aufrüstung.



Du musst Russland aber zugestehen dass sie im Gegensatz zu Europa deutlich aufgerüstet haben in den letzten Jahren. Die sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Die haben nicht nur Spielzeug da zusammengezogen und in Stellung gebracht.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die haben nicht nur Spielzeug da zusammengezogen und in Stellung gebracht.


Ich glaube wenn sie wollten könnten sie innerhalb weniger Tage ( mit Hilfe von Luftunterstützung) Kiew einnehmen.


----------



## Poulton (16. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall greift scheinbar keiner aus dem Osten an.


Beide Machtblöcke müssen ja ihre Rüstungsausgaben rechtfertigen. Da macht man halt großes Damentennis mit Panzern an der Grenze zum jeweils anderen zur Show, um zu zeigen, dass man ja im Felde unbesiegt sei. Das ganze unterlegt man noch mit "_vom Feinde umringt_"-Rhetorik und fordert Burgfrieden. Damit stellt man auch gleich noch die jeweils eigene Stahlhelm-Fraktion und Leser der Springer-Elaborate (oder was im eigenem Land das Equivalent dazu ist) zufrieden.


----------



## compisucher (16. Februar 2022)

@Poulton : 
Den Like gibt es nicht nur für den Inhalt, sondern im Speziellen für den Begriff Damentennis in diesem Kontext.
Mich hats gerade vor Lachen in die Ecke geschmissen...


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> VERKAUFEN die USA überhaupt Waffen an die Ukraine oder laden sie mal wieder umsonst alten Schrott ab? In Anbetracht des knappen Etats könnte sich die Ukraine die normalen US-Preise jedenfalls nicht annähernd leisten. Abgesehen von Partnern, die in gemeinsamen Projekten ganz anders budgetieren können, kaufen eigentlich nur Idioten und einige ganz wenige mit aktuem Bedarf an absolut modernster Technik in den USA ein. Zumindest letzteres ist für die Ukraine aber eher optional, die sind quantitativ nicht schlecht ausgestellt und hinreichend gute Ausrüstung bekommt man in Osteuropa oder Indien für einen Bruchteil der US-Listenpreise. (Zudem mit größerer Kompatibilität zum bestehenden Arsenal.)


In den Nachrichten wurde gesagt, dass die USA den Ukrainern für 2,4 Milliarden Dollar Waffen verkauft haben.
Was das für Waffen sind, wurde allerdings nicht genannt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst bei uns überlegt man nach F-15, als Tornado Ersatz, auch F35 zu kaufen.
> Wir sind nicht die einzigen.


Das Problem ist halt, dass das europäische Flugzeug nicht fertig ist. Wenn man also jetzt neue Flugzeug anschaffen will, muss man das nehmen, was am Markt vorhanden ist.


----------



## compisucher (16. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den Nachrichten wurde gesagt, dass die USA den Ukrainern für 2,4 Milliarden Dollar Waffen verkauft haben.
> Was das für Waffen sind, wurde allerdings nicht genannt.


Evtl. 1 U-Boot? 
Im Ernst, ist eben nicht besonders schlau für die Logistik, wenn man die Hälfte der Truppe mit AKs und die andere Hälfte mit ARs ausrüstet. Im Zweifel hat dann jeder genau die falsche Munition bekommen... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass das europäische Flugzeug nicht fertig ist. Wenn man also jetzt neue Flugzeug anschaffen will, muss man das nehmen, was am Markt vorhanden ist.


Das europäische Flugzeug existiert gerade mal als Mockup und im Computer.
Wird noch 20 Jahre bis zum Erstflug dauern.
Die F-35 widerspricht den immer noch geltenden Ausschreibungsgrundbedingungen der Luftwaffe, nachdem mit dem F-104 Fiasko beschlossen wurde, nie wieder einen Jäger/Jabo mit nur einem Triebwerk anzuschaffen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. 1 U-Boot?
> Im Ernst, ist eben nicht besonders schlau für die Logistik, wenn man die Hälfte der Truppe mit AKs und die andere Hälfte mit ARs ausrüstet. Im Zweifel hat dann jeder genau die falsche Munition bekommen...


Oder halt Standard Nato Waffen mit Nato Munition.
Da darf man Waffe und Munition am selben Ort aufbewahren.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist ein dermaßen frecher Lügner und Manipulator, das es nur so kracht!
> 
> Rechtlich kann die Ukraine nach den Nato Statuten im Moment überhaupt nicht in die Nato aufgenommen werden im Gegensatz zu 2008. Darüber hinaus ist seit 2088 völlig klar, das nicht alle Mitglieder einer Aufnahme der Ukraine zustimmen würden und deshalb ist von 2008 bis heute auch *nie wieder* die Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine in der Nato dort auf irgendeiner Agenda gestanden, das war die Politik der Nato und für jeden offensichtlich!
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal aufhören jede andere Auffassung als "Lüge" zu diffamieren?

Es geht nicht um eine Aufnahme irgendwann, sondern um klare Regeln und Vereinbarungen. 
Im Moment sind jetzt schon Natotruppen in der Ukraine und die Zahl wird nach und nach erhöht.
Genauso ist die Frage der Stationierung von Waffen und Systemen auf dem Gebiet der Ukraine wichtig.
Nicht das wieder jemand meint, nichts unterschrieben zu haben.

Ich denke die Ukraine sollte Minsk2 umsetzten, um überhaupt die Menschen der Ostukraine zur " Heimkehr" zu bewegen und daneben sollte eine Friedensordnung vertraglich festlegt werden.
Eskalation und Sanktionen bringt nichts und auch die Solidarität der deutschen Bevölkerung endet wahrscheinlich bei exorbitanten Steigerungen der Energiepreise .


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2022)

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie du immer wieder betonst, dass es Deutschland schlecht ergehen wird, wenn man Russland nicht gewähren lässt. Das hat über viele Seiten echt Methode. Genauso wie du immer wieder betonst wie toll Russland geworden ist, und dass es eigentlich voll lieb ist, während der böse Westen es bedroht/provoziert. 

Ich bin geneigt zu glauben, dass du das mit vollem Bewusstsein machst. So nach dem Motto: Wenn man eine Lüge nur lange genug wiederholt, wird die Lüge irgendwann zur Wahrheit.


----------



## Tschetan (16. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Ich will nicht sagen, dass alle Teile von "der Westen" ihrer Position immer zur Ehre gereichen, aber die Position "wir befinden uns in einem Bündniss für offensive Kampfhandlungen mit der Ukraine zwecks Rückeroberung der Krim" war nun wirklich nie auch nur ansatzweise Position der NATO. Ganz im Gegenteil. Offizielle Position sind
> "wir sind ein Verteidigungsbündniss"
> und
> "die Ukraine ist bei uns kein Mitglied"
> ...




Die Bedeutung des Schwarzen Meeres, liegt im Schutz des Südens Russlands und die Krim ist eine Art vorgelagerten Bastionm vollgestopft mit Luftabwehr und Schiffsabwehr.
Dazu sind glaube ich Richtung Rostow noch MIG-31 Stationiert. Würden da Nato Truppen sitzen, wäre der Süden Russlands schutzlos und auch die Marine wäre leicht zu blockieren.
Deshalb war dies ganze Aktion in der Ukraine unglücklich.

Das auch die Russen noch misstrauisch sind zeigt vielleicht fie Überführung von MIG-31K nach Syrien, dazu auch Tu-22.
Die decken damit das ganze Mittelmeer ab und sind eine Bedrohung für den amerikanischen Flugzeugträger und seine Begleitung .
Gleichzeitig wurde die Flotte im Mittelmeer verstärkt. Das Manöver ist genauso doof, wie das russische in der Nähe.

https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...immt-an-Nato-Manoever-im-Mittelmeer-teil.html


Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie du immer wieder betonst, dass es Deutschland schlecht ergehen wird, wenn man Russland nicht gewähren lässt. Das hat über viele Seiten echt Methode. Genauso wie du immer wieder betonst wie toll Russland geworden ist, und dass es eigentlich voll lieb ist, während der böse Westen es bedroht/provoziert.
> 
> Ich bin geneigt zu glauben, dass du das mit vollem Bewusstsein machst. So nach dem Motto: Wenn man eine Lüge nur lange genug wiederholt, wird die Lüge irgendwann zur Wahrheit.



Nicht "schlecht" ergehen, aber es wird für uns schon schmerzhafte Auswirkungen haben. Schaue auf deine Tankrechnung und was Strom und Gas kosten wird.
Denkst du das wird uns alles nicht treffen?
Wir profitieren von günstigen Gaspreisen und NS2, hätte vielleicht noch etwas billigeres gebracht, weil die Transitkosten weggefallen wären.
Ich bin nur realistisch.
Russland verbindet gerade nördliche Gasfelder mit Transitleitungen nach China und baut gewaltig seine Flüssiggaskapazitäten aus und beliefert eben andere.
China übernimmt dann weitere Märkte in Russland.
Meinst du ich freue mich darüber,  aber das ist doch die Realität.









						Top-Ökonom warnt vor Gas-Lieferstopp
					

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen eines Angriffs von Russland auf die Ukraine wären nach Einschätzung Marcel Fratzschers drastisch. Deutschland drohe eine höhere Inflation, auch ein Lieferstopp von Gas aus Russland sei möglich, sagt der DIW-Chef. Doch noch härter würde die russische Wirtschaft getroffen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Du musst Russland aber zugestehen dass sie im Gegensatz zu Europa deutlich aufgerüstet haben in den letzten Jahren. Die sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Die haben nicht nur Spielzeug da zusammengezogen und in Stellung gebracht.



Russland hat ja auch 15 Jahre lang abgerüstet  . (Also nicht freiwillig oder geplant. Wenn man Gerät und Soldaten lang genug rumstehen lässt...)




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn sie wollten könnten sie innerhalb weniger Tage ( mit Hilfe von Luftunterstützung) Kiew einnehmen.



Sie könnten innerhalb von ein paar Tagen die russische Armee zerschlagen und in Kiew einmarschieren. Aber "einnehmen" wäre das in ähnlichem Maße, wie die USA in Afghanistan. Die ukrainische Armee ist zahlenmäßig stark aufgestellt und es gibt eine ganze Menge Nationalisten und Patrioten in dem Land, sodass mit anhaltendem Partisanenkampf zu rechnen wäre. Die Ukraine zu erobern wäre für Russland ein ziemlich langwieriges und auch unabhängig der (drastischen ... hoffenltich) internationalen Reaktion teures unterfangen - insbesondere wenn sie nach innen den Schein eines Rechtsstaats waren wollen und nicht einfach alles vertreiben oder inhaftieren, was auch nur im Verdacht steht, kein Russe zu sein, wie das die Regime in "Neurussland" machen konnten, weil deren Ruf ohnehin ruiniert ist.

Aber Putin hat ja schon nicht wirklich Interesse daran, auch nur den Donbass zu besetzen. Es gibt, s.o., einfach wenig in der Ukraine zu holen, wovon Russland nicht schon genug hätte. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich daran auch nichts ändert, sondern die Ukraine weiter versumpft, sodass sie bei Bedarf in Zukunft jederzeit manipuliert werden kann. Volle Kontrolle, null Verantwortung für Russland. Und dafür reichen Druck und Propaganda bis auf weiteres aus.

Stellenweise könnte man fast meinen, Putin hätte aus dem kalten Krieg gelernt.




Threshold schrieb:


> In den Nachrichten wurde gesagt, dass die USA den Ukrainern für 2,4 Milliarden Dollar Waffen verkauft haben.
> Was das für Waffen sind, wurde allerdings nicht genannt.



Wahrscheinlich gab es parallel Entwicklungshilfe in Höhe von 2,4 Milliarden Dollar  .



> Das Problem ist halt, dass das europäische Flugzeug nicht fertig ist. Wenn man also jetzt neue Flugzeug anschaffen will, muss man das nehmen, was am Markt vorhanden ist.



Siehe Militärtechnikthread - Jein. Für eine Rolle haben wir ein brauchbares Flugzeug, für zwei Rollen haben wir das letzte Mal in relativ kurzer Zeit eins modifiziert (und anders arbeiten die Amis auch nicht), die vierte Rolle ist insgesamt sehr umstritten und nur auch deswegen von US-Flugzeugen abhängig, weil es eine Dienstleistung für die USA darstellt und die verdienen gerne an Partnern. Das wäre einer der Punkte, an dem Europa mal anfangen könnte, eigenständige Verteidigungspolitik zu zeigen: ECR und Aufklärungspods für den Eurofighter, zusätzliche Stückzahlen für den Jagdbomberersatz, nukleare Teilhabe können sich die USA dahinstecken, wo es passt. Ergibt zwar nicht für jedes europäische Szenario den besten Vogel, aber gerade beim Blick auf die Bundeswehr ist es unterm Strich besser, zwei zu 80% passende Maschinen zu haben, als eine die erst nächsten Monat wieder flugtauglich ist und ein zweites, ohnehin teures Muster zu unterhalten, kostet einfach viel und zwingt dadurch zu deutlich kleineren Stückzahlen. Erst recht wenn man den fehlenden Einnahmenrücklauf im Vergleich zu Aufträgen für heimische Hersteller einpreist. NATO-technisch wäre es umgekehrt sogar von Vorteil, wenn nicht fast alle Staaten für eine Rolle ein und dasselbe Muster nutzen. Wenn dann hätte Deutschland also die Raphale abklopfen sollen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. 1 U-Boot?
> Im Ernst, ist eben nicht besonders schlau für die Logistik, wenn man die Hälfte der Truppe mit AKs und die andere Hälfte mit ARs ausrüstet. Im Zweifel hat dann jeder genau die falsche Munition bekommen...



Abgesehen davon, dass "AR-15", so wie sie heute verkauft werden, halbautomatische Waffen für den Zivilmarkt sind: Man bekommt sowohl AR-15 für 5,45 x 39 mm als auch AK-100 (-74-Nachfolger) für 5,56 x 45 mm. Also ziemlich egal, welchen Standardkaliber eine Nation bevorzugt - die Munitionsversorgung kann man vereinheitlichen und praktischerweise kommt das tödliche Zeug bei beiden aus dem gleichen Ende raus, wenn man unten an so einem Hebel zieht.

Eine etwas andere Nummer ist da schon die Reparatur eines APC-Motors, die Bedienung einer Luftabwehrrakete oder die elektronische Zusammenarbeit von Luftfahrzeugen und Bodenradar. Da lohnt es sich schon eher, keine mix & notmatch zu betreiben und im Gegensatz zur Handfeuerwaffen, die die Ukraine afaik selbst herstellt, bestünde hier eher Anlass für Importe.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung des Schwarzen Meeres, liegt im Schutz des Südens Russlands und die Krim ist eine Art vorgelagerten Bastionm vollgestopft mit Luftabwehr und Schiffsabwehr.
> Dazu sind glaube ich Richtung Rostow noch MIG-31 Stationiert.



Und MIG-31 (für die Seeverteidigung eine doch eher unübliche Rolle ist und die laut Wiki nur auf Kamtchatka und am Nordkap von russischen Marinefliegern betrieben werden) kann man nicht verlegen? Die restliche Luft- und Schiffsabwehr besteht aus gemauerten Küstenbatterien? Ich glaube eher nicht, nach meinem Kalender ist der Krimkrieg schon etwas länger vorbei und Waffen wurden weiterentwickelt. Auch ist es grundsätzlich eine ziemlich dämliche Idee, eine "Bastion" für die Landesverteidigung in die Mitte einer Großstadt zu stellen.
Sewastopol ist ein Wartungs-/Werftzentrum, dem aufgrund der historischen Entwicklung noch einige weitere Funktionen angeschlossen sind, aber nichts davon müsste auch nur an einer Küste geschweige denn an dieser liegen. Und das einzige mir bekannte Rostow liegt übrigens näher an Oslo als an der Krim.




> Würden da Nato Truppen sitzen,...



Würden wir uns in einem Kreml-Propagandaszenario unterhalten. Mach ich aber nicht, ich bleib bei der Realität.



> Das auch die Russen noch misstrauisch sind zeigt vielleicht fie Überführung von MIG-31K nach Syrien, dazu auch Tu-22.
> Die decken damit das ganze Mittelmeer ab



Sag ich ja: Rein geographisch ist Tartus ein wesentlich wichtigerer Stützpunkt für Russland als die Krim, die man nur aus Machtgedünken, Prinzip und für den Urlaub haben wollte, weil man von Tartus aus jenseits der lokalen Badewanne operieren kann. Das einzige, was da noch fehlt, sind ausreichend große Kapazitäten um eine komplette Flotte zu versorgen - aber daran arbeitet man ja.



> und NS2, hätte vielleicht noch etwas billigeres gebracht, weil die Transitkosten weggefallen wären.
> Ich bin nur realistisch.



Wenn das für deine Verhältnisse "realistisch" ist, dann simulierst du die Eroberung der Krim vermutlich mit Stratego...

Zur Info: North Stream II steiger die Gesamtkapazität von Russland nach Europa gerade mal um 20%. Und nach dem 2019er Vertrag hätte die Ukraine letztes Jahr rund 2 Milliarden Dollar für den gesamten Gastransit nach Europa erhalten, wobei Deutschland weniger als ein Viertel des Gesamtverbrauchs ausmacht und den natürlich nicht mehrheitlich über die Ukraine deckt. Das Gesamteinsparpotential für uns liegt also bei deutlich unter als 0,5 Milliarden, nach Gegenrechnung der bei anderen Transportwegen ja auch anfallenden Kosten sicherlich deutlich unter 0,35 Milliarden Dollar. Wir haben aber im gleichen Zeitraum für 35 Milliarden Dollar Gas verbraucht.

Preissenkungen durch North Stream 2? Weniger als 1%. Und die würden erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht an Endkunden weitergegeben.










						Naftogaz: Ukraine erhält binnen fünf Jahren 7,2 Mrd. US-Dollar für Gastransit
					

Der Transit des russischen Erdgases wird der Ukraine binnen fünf Jahren garantiert 7,2 Milliarden US-Dollar Einnahmen bringen. — Ukrinform Nachrichten.




					www.ukrinform.de
				







__





						Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - GENESIS-Online: Ergebnis 43341-0001
					

GENESIS-Online ist eine Datenbank, die tief gegliederte Ergebnisse der amtlichen Statistik enthält. Sie wird kontinuierlich ausgebaut. Der Tabellenabruf erfolgt unentgeltlich und kann variabel auf den individuellen Bedarf angepasst werden. Die Abspeicherung der Ergebnisse ist in verschiedenen...



					www-genesis.destatis.de
				







__





						Erdgasverbrauchsstatistik | Erdgasdaten | Enerdata
					

Globaler Erdgasverbrauch nach Regionen: Statistik und Analyse. Erdgasverbrauchsdaten von Enerdata.




					energiestatistik.enerdata.net


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

"2018 waren es 86,8 Mrd. m3 und 2019 bis zum 29. Dezember 89,1 Mrd.), weil dies bisher Einnahmen von jährlich rund 3 Milliarden US-Dollar bedeutet hat."

Naja, 3 Mrd sind schon etwas Geld für die Ukraine.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag ich ja: Rein geographisch ist Tartus ein wesentlich wichtigerer Stützpunkt für Russland als die Krim, die man nur aus Machtgedünken, Prinzip und für den Urlaub haben wollte, weil man von Tartus aus jenseits der lokalen Badewanne operieren kann.


Das ist falsch.
Wie willst du überhaupt noch im Schwarzen Meer operieren, ohne die Krim?
Da fehlt jede Strategische Tiefe und welchen Hafen soll Russland nutzen im Schwarzen Meer?
Die strategische Notwendigkeit der Krim hat diesen Konflikt verursacht und das es keine Rückzugsmöglichkeit mehr gibt.

Es ist eine völlig verfahrene Kiste.


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie willst du überhaupt noch im Schwarzen Meer operieren, ohne die Krim?


Ähhhh...geostrategisch ist das Schwarze Meer so was ähnliches, wie meine Badewanne zu Hause.
Ohne Abfluss bleibt die Brühe stehen, ohne Durchfahrt durch den Bosporus wäre selbst die größte Flotte der Welt in dem Minimeer sinnfrei. 

Da bin ich bei @ruyven_macaran , ein Stützpunkt in Syrien ist für die Marine der Russen ungleich wertvoller.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ähhhh...geostrategisch ist das Schwarze Meer so was ähnliches, wie meine Badewanne zu Hause.
> Ohne Abfluss bleibt die Brühe stehen, ohne Durchfahrt durch den Bosporus wäre selbst die größte Flotte der Welt in dem Minimeer sinnfrei.
> 
> Da bin ich bei @ruyven_macaran , ein Stützpunkt in Syrien ist für die Marine der Russen ungleich wertvoller.


Wie sollen sie dahin kommen?


----------



## compisucher (17. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen sie dahin kommen?


OK, die Nordflotte ist primär da stationiert:








						Sapadnaja Liza (Fjord) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Da würde ich sagen einmal um Skandinavien und den britischen Inseln herum bis zur Südküste Spaniens, wahlweise dann an Gibraltar vorbei oder wenn die Briten was dagegen haben, einmal um Afrika herum, den Ägyptern ein bisschen Bakschisch geben und dann durch den Suezkanal bis nach Syrien.

So geschehen mit dem einzigen Flugzeugträger, der damals nach Syrien wollte, aber -äh- Probleme hatte.

Die Pazifikflotte ist primär in Wladiwostok stationiert.








						Pazifikflotte (Russland) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Schnellster Weg ist durch den Indik und dann das Spiel mit den Ägyptern again.

Die oberen zwei Flotten sind die Größten und haben die meisten Großkampfschiffe und Atomuboote.

Die baltische Flotte hat ein ähnliches Badewannenthema wie die Schwarzmeerflotte, kommt im Ernstfall nur schlecht aus der Ostsee heraus.








						Baltische Flotte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Schwarzmeerflotte ist eher eine kleinere Flotte mit einem Kreuzer und ein paar Lenkwaffenzerstörern.
Das meiste ist Anti-U-Boot Gedöhns, Schnellboote, paar U-Boote und viele Landungsschiffe.

Eigentlich irrelevant, alleine die griechische oder die türkische Marine ist denen mind. ebenbürtig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gab es parallel Entwicklungshilfe in Höhe von 2,4 Milliarden Dollar  .


Soweit ich weiß, ist Deutschland der größte Geldgeber der Ukraine.
Vermutlich 2,4 Milliarden Dollar in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die baltische Flotte hat ein ähnliches Badewannenthema wie die Schwarzmeerflotte, kommt im Ernstfall nur schlecht aus der Ostsee heraus.


Deswegen liegen in Baltijsk auch kaum wirklich relevante Einheiten. Ein doch recht alter  Sowremenny Zerstörer, diverse Korvetten und Schnellboote. Das war im und zum Ende des Kaltn Krieges noch anders.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

Zur Krim im Militärthread


----------



## Tschetan (17. Februar 2022)

__





						JACOBIN Magazin
					






					jacobin.de
				




Sehr lesenswert !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Naja, 3 Mrd sind schon etwas Geld für die Ukraine.



Lenk nicht ab. Es ging darum, was der deutsche Anteil an den Transitkosten für Deutschland bedeutet. Und die 3 Mrd. waren übrigens inklusive Nachzahlungen für den Zeitraum, in dem Russland wegen Streitigkeiten die Überweisungen eingestellt hat. Die jährlichen Summen habe ich dir eben gerade vorgerechnet...



> Das ist falsch.
> Wie willst du überhaupt noch im Schwarzen Meer operieren, ohne die Krim?
> Da fehlt jede Strategische Tiefe und welchen Hafen soll Russland nutzen im Schwarzen Meer?



Die nächste Basis der russischen Marineflieger liegt in Yeysk (400 km), der nächste Flottenstützpunkt in Novorossiysk (340 km, also in etwa soviel wie einem Ende der Krim zum anderen). Aber du hast scheinbar mal wieder kein Wort von dem verstanden, was man dir schreibt: Es geht doch eben darum, dass man überhaupt nicht im Schwarzen Meer operrieren will/muss. Wenn da wirklich mal was ist, fliegt man halt kurz drüber und gut ist. Oder man schießt drüber; Russland kann bis an türkische Strände schießen ohne die Starter auf ukrainischen Boden stellen zu müssen. Was Russland nicht kann und wofür es eine Flotte bzw. Flottenstützpunkte braucht: Ärger in der Ägais, Adria, Levante oder vor Gibraltar zu machen. Aber dabei hilft ihnen Sewastopol keinen Millimeter, dafür brauchen sie eine Basis jenseits der Dardanellen - Tartus.




compisucher schrieb:


> OK, die Nordflotte ist primär da stationiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Straße von Gibraltar ist internationales Gewässer. Wer keinen Krieg anfangen will, kann da niemanden an der Durchfahrt hindern. Von Murmansk & Co fahren die Russen aber wohl normalerweise nicht, sondern von Kaliningrad aus, wenn sie nicht durch den Bosporus dürfen. Ist zwar nur ein Bisschen kürzer, aber vermutlich angenehmer als durchs Nordmeer - und man kann die NATO ärgern.



> Die baltische Flotte hat ein ähnliches Badewannenthema wie die Schwarzmeerflotte, kommt im Ernstfall nur schlecht aus der Ostsee heraus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die baltische Flotte ist nicht nur Ernst- sondern bereits im Spannungfall wichtig um einen alternativen Nachschubweg für Kaliningrad zu sichern. Außerdem ist die Ostsee mit ihren vielen engen Ausläufern internationaler Gewässer ein guter Weg, um in Friedenszeiten nah an fremdes Territorium heranzukommen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klassische Clickbait-Überschrift + von einer Propagandaschleider empfohlen + von einer Redaktion, die sich politische Voreingenommenheit auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat + keinerlei konkrete Hinweise, wass es lesenswertes darin geben könnte
=> da würde ich ja eher noch Links anklicken, die auf .cx enden.


----------



## Tschetan (18. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht doch eben darum, dass man überhaupt nicht im Schwarzen Meer operrieren will/muss.



Da muß ich ja schmunzeln. Es gibt keinen Hafen der geeignet ist die russische Flotte aufzunehmen.
Strategisch ist es egal ob die Nato auf der Krim sitzt, oder man selber?
Es ist egal ob Flugzeugträger, gedeckt durch die Krim , im Schwarzen Meer herumschippern?
Lass das im Militärthread diskutieren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klassische Clickbait-Überschrift + von einer Propagandaschleider empfohlen + von einer Redaktion, die sich politische Voreingenommenheit auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat + keinerlei konkrete Hinweise, wass es lesenswertes darin geben könnte




Du hast es doch überhaupt nicht gelesen.

"Wolodymyr Ischtschenko ist wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter am Osteuropa-Institut der Freien Universität Berlin. Er arbeitet zu Protestbewegungen in der Ukraine und hat unter anderem im »Guardian« sowie der »New Left Review« publiziert."

Aber wenn man seine feste Sicht hat.


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2022)

Putin sollte zuruecktreten - was ein Generaloberst a. D. ueber seinen Praesidenten sagt.

(Text ist russisch, muss also ggf. maschinell uebersetzt werden)


----------



## JePe (18. Februar 2022)

Manoever mit ballistischen Raketen am 19. Februar.

Oh dieser trickreiche imperialistische Teufel Biden. Manipuliert Friedensengel Putin persoenlich zu einer weiteren Provokation.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

> Die Ankündigung der prorussischen Rebellen in der Ukraine, Zivilisten aus den von ihnen kontrollierten Gebieten nach Russland zu bringen, hat bei den USA für Empörung gesorgt. Es handele sich um ein »zynisches« Manöver, bei dem Menschen als »Unterpfand« missbraucht würden, erklärte ein Sprecher des US-Außenministeriums am Freitag am Rand der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz. »Es ist zynisch und grausam, Menschen als Unterpfand zu benutzen, um die Welt von der Tatsache abzulenken, dass Russland seine Truppen in Vorbereitung eines Angriffs verstärkt.«
> 
> Die Evakuierungsankündigungen der prorussischen Rebellen seien »ein weiterer Versuch, um durch Lügen und Desinformation zu verschleiern, dass Russland der Aggressor in dem Konflikt ist«, fügte der Sprecher hinzu.


Quelle: USA werfen prorussischen Rebellen in der Ukraine »zynisches« Manöver vor

Und auch die angeblichen Bilder/Videos, welche russischen Truppenabzug zeigen sollen, sind wahrscheinlich Propaganda.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: USA werfen prorussischen Rebellen in der Ukraine »zynisches« Manöver vor


Dieser Move ist echt mies. Okay, trifft irgendwie meine Idee, dass man doch den russischen "Mitbürgern" in Russland eine neue Heimat bieten kann. Aber so wird daraus eine Evakuierung, weil man beim kommenden Faktenschaffen der eigenen Bevölkerung schlecht verkaufen kann, dass man nun die eigene Bevölkerung massakriert.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch die angeblichen Bilder/Videos, welche russischen Truppenabzug zeigen sollen, sind wahrscheinlich Propaganda.


Wundert das noch wen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2022)

Solange sie die Leute nicht zwingen, zu gehen, kann man ihnen wegen dem Manöver wenig Vorwürfe machen. Krieg droht und es ist vollkommen klar, dass die Ukraine im Falle einer teilweisen Eskalation (= die Separatisten haben auf einmal erstaunlich viel neues Material, erstaunlich motivierte Soldaten, die vor kurzem noch woanders gelebt haben, etc. - aber Russland "greift nicht an") nicht nur hinter der bisherigen Waffenstillstandslinie schießen würde.

Das große Problem an dem Move ist, dass sie sich extrem ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn es zu keinen Kampfhandlungen kommt. Denn die Ukraine zeigt bislang keine nennenswerte Aggression, sie kann also im Falle einer diplomatischen Lösung mit nichts aufhören, damit die Leute "zurück können". Das lässt nur drei Optionen offen:
- Die Separatisten halten den jetzt ausgerufenen Alarmzustand dauerhaft aufrecht, solange die Demarkationslinie besetzt ist - was selbst im Best Case noch mindesten 5, eher 10 Jahre lang sein und somit bedeuten würde, dass man die prorussische Bevölkerung des Donbas de facto ausgewandert hat.
- Man holt die Leute wieder zurück und sagt "Oops, sorry. Die Ukrainer sind eigentlich ganz nette Leute, aber wir sind halt zu blöd ein Land zu leiten."
- Sie versuchen mit allen Mitteln dafür zu sorgen, dass sie Recht behalten und es zu einer Eskalation kommt.

Mit den ersten beiden Optionen würden sich die Milizen ihrer fadenscheinigen Selbstlegitimation berauben...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2022)

Hätte die Ukraine mal nicht so schnell in den 90-ziger Jahren ihre Atomwaffen abgeschafft ...


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie versuchen mit allen Mitteln dafür zu sorgen, dass sie Recht behalten und es zu einer Eskalation kommt.


Das wird ihnen ja auch ohne diesen Move unterstellt, während sie gleichzeitig so tun, als würde die Ukraine die Eskalation vorantreiben. Dabei macht das seitens der Ukraine keinen Sinn, da im Donbass zwar auf dem Papier nun offizielle russische Staatsbürger leben, neben diesen aber noch eine größere reale Anzahl von ethnischen Nichtrussen wohnen.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seitens der Ukraine nicht gewillt ist die dort lebenden Menschen zu alimentieren, wenn sich andere Menschen hinstellen und einen eigenen Staat dort militärisch durchdrücken. Doch von "nicht mehr zahlen zu wollen" zu "ich töte einfach wahllos Leute" ist es ein doch recht weiter Weg zu "ich trete einen Krieg ohne Gewinnchance los, wo mir keiner wirklich helfen wird". Das ist noch Unsinniger als hier so mancher mit wilden Theorien für unsinnig erklärt, um den Aufmarsch russicher Truppen an der Grenze kleinzureden.












						Ukraine-Konflikt: Separatistenführer ordnen Generalmobilmachung an
					

Die Situation im Osten der Ukraine spitzt sich weiter zu: Die pro-russischen Separatisten in Donezk und Luhansk haben eine vollständige militärische Mobilmachung angeordnet. Zudem laufen die Evakuierungen der Städte und Dörfer fort.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Die sind doch total bekloppt. Warten die echt nur darauf, dass Olympia zu ende geht, um Xi nicht zu verärgern?


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

Letztens wurde im Fernsehen (ich glaube bei Markus Lanz), von jemanden gesagt, dass  im bisherigen Ukraine Konflikt, mehr Menschen durch Scharfschützen getötet wurden, als in 20 Jahren Afghanistan. Das sollte einen auch zu denken geben.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ähhhh...geostrategisch ist das Schwarze Meer so was ähnliches, wie meine Badewanne zu Hause.


Wer das Schwarze Meer kontrolliert, der kontrolliert die Region ums Schwarze Meer. Für Russland sehr wertvoll, für alle Anrainer sehr nachteilig. Wer das in Zweifel stellt sollte sich nur mal die gesperrten Gebiete in besagter Badewanne anschauen, Russland hat dort einfach so Übungen verordnet, das behindert den zivilen Schiffsverkehr massiv.

Das mag im Vergleich der Ozeane ne Badewanne sein, es hat aber Gründe warum Russland seit Jahrhunderten dort eine dedizierte Flotte platziert.

Und auch der Artikel den Tschetan hier genannt hat ist nicht vollkommen haltlos (auch wenn ich großen Teilen nicht zustimme):


> Die mediale Darstellung im Westen hatte sehr negative materielle Konsequenzen für die ukrainische Wirtschaft: Die Währung wurde abgewertet, immer mehr Investoren – insbesondere im Immobilienmarkt – verlassen das Land, und die Regierung hatte große Angst, dass die Wirtschaft auch ohne eine tatsächliche Invasion in ernste Schwierigkeiten geraten könnte.



Klingt wie Propaganda. Jetzt denkt man kurz paar Tage zurück und stellt folgendes fest:








						Airlines need to negotiate Ukraine insurance cover for flights – Lloyd’s official
					

Airlines will need to negotiate Ukraine aviation cover with their insurers, with some of the required war risk policies now being agreed on a daily basis, a senior Lloyd’s market official said on Monday.




					www.reuters.com
				




Ohne dass irgendwas passiert wäre hat KLM Flüge in die Ukraine ausgesetzt & Underwriter versichern keine Flüge mehr in die Ukraine. Was effektiv eine Einstellung des internationalen Flugverkehrs ins Land bedeuten würde. Wie hat die Ukraine reagiert? So: https://www.reinsurancene.ws/ukrain...-through-its-airspace-as-insurers-pull-cover/

Ja, MH17 hat hier nach wie vor Einfluss auf diese Entscheidung, deswegen Flüge in die gesamte Ukraine auszusetzen ist... sagen wir, es kommt Putin gelegen. Jetzt kommt von euch: Jaaa aber wieso soll das westliche mediale Darstellung sein? Nun, vllt wegen sowas: https://www.state.gov/operations-at-u-s-embassy-kyiv/ ...
Der Westen sendet Signale, die auf eine Eskalation hindeuten, das wird aufgegriffen. Nach dem Motto, wenn die Amerikaner gehen ist was im Busch und am Ende wird eine self fulfilling prophecy daraus.

Ja, Russland drückt ganz ordentlich aufs Eskalationspedal, grade der maritime Buildup im Mittelmeer & Schwarzen Meer in Verbindung mit den Vorwürfen von Anschlägen im Osten der Ukraine sind keine nette Aussicht für die kommenden Tage. Aber im Westen wird halt auch wirklich nicht deeskalierend berichtet, stattdessen ist das eher ein headless chicken run aller Beteiligten. 

Vllt seh ich das falsch, aber so ne Botschaft, die bleibt wo sie ist. Auch als Signal der Stabilität. Die können gerne dem Kreml nochmal die exakte Adresse samt Grid Koordinaten schicken, frei nach dem Motto: "Nur zur Erinnerung, HIER ist die US Botschaft, wenn da auch nur Lack von der Fassade platzt ist Achterbahn."

Von daher kann ich nicht anders als der Aussage "Die mediale Darstellung im Westen hatte sehr negative materielle Konsequenzen" zuzustimmen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich nicht anders als der Aussage "Die mediale Darstellung im Westen hatte sehr negative materielle Konsequenzen" zuzustimmen.


Angeheizt wurde die Stimmung von den westlichen Medien auf jeden Fall. Auch von den Amerikanern.
Die hätten sich damit auch etwas zurückhalten können.
Aber die Propaganda von den Russen, dass sie angeblich Truppen abziehen, ist auch Manipulation.
Erst wenn Satellitenbilder das zeigen, wird das wohl stimmen.
Aber nicht irgendwelche eigenen Videos des russischen Militärs.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich nicht anders als der Aussage "Die mediale Darstellung im Westen hatte sehr negative materielle Konsequenzen" zuzustimmen.


Aber was bleibt außer warnen, darstellen, warnen, erklären, warnen, wenn man nichts anderes tun kann? Vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich schlauer gewesen, wenn man sich intern deutlich abgestimmt aber sonst gar nichts dazu gesagt hätte. Einfach mal den Kreml im Dunkeln tappen lassen. Aber das ist nicht Demokratie. Bei uns gibt es halt immer eine Kakophonie an Meinungen. Das ist nichts Schlimmes, ich mag das und komme gut drauf klar, aber in so einem Fall auch nicht hilfreich. Und wenn schon alle mitreden, dann kann man auch gleich, wie geschehen, alles an die große Glocke hängen und eben warnen, darstellen, warnen, erklären, warnen rinse & repeat. Wie es scheint kommt es so, wie man es seitens des Westens an die Wand gemalt hat. 

Es wirkt so, als wenn man in Russland denkt: Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert, dann lebt es sich recht ungeniert. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre, aber danach aussehen tut's nicht gerade.


----------



## JePe (19. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, Russland drückt ganz ordentlich aufs Eskalationspedal, grade der maritime Buildup im Mittelmeer & Schwarzen Meer in Verbindung mit den Vorwürfen von Anschlägen im Osten der Ukraine sind keine nette Aussicht für die kommenden Tage.(...)Vllt seh ich das falsch, aber so ne Botschaft, die bleibt wo sie ist. Auch als Signal der Stabilität. Die können gerne dem Kreml nochmal die exakte Adresse samt Grid Koordinaten schicken, frei nach dem Motto: "Nur zur Erinnerung, HIER ist die US Botschaft, wenn da auch nur Lack von der Fassade platzt ist Achterbahn."



Und das waere dann deeskalierend gewesen? Wenn ueberhaupt es fuer das russische Vorgehen relevant gewesen waere, dann weil man damit das Signal gesendet haette: Die "Volksrepubliken" koennt ihr haben, aber mehr nicht.

Sehen wir hier Kriegstreiberei? Ganz bestimmt. Nur sitzt der Kriegstreiber weder im Oval Office noch im CNN Newsroom, sondern im Kreml. Und der zockt seit spaetestens 2014, als er in einem Land, dessen territoriale Unversehrtheit zu achten man sich im Budapester Memorandum verpflichtet hat, de facto einmarschiert ist und sich Teile davon unter den Nagel gerissen hat.

Was waere denn deeskalierend? Auf die russischen "Wuensche" (wohl eher: Ultimaten) einzugehen und in Europa einen Reset auf die Verhaeltnisse von 1997 in den Blick zu nehmen (Fun-Frage - wird dann eigentlich auch die Krim zurueckgegeben)? Auf die russische Erzaehlung anzuspringen, Russland wuerde "umzingelt" (was schon rein geographisch unmoeglich ist)? Die Ukraine zu opfern (was Macron und Scholz mit Floskeln a la "eine NATO-Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine steht nicht zur Debatte" de facto bereits anbieten) und hoffen, dass der Zar dann satt ist? Was, wenn danach die Balten heim ins neurussische Reich geholt werden sollen? Shicen wir auf diese Menschen dann auch und hoffen im Gegenzug auf saftige Rabatte beim Gas?

Putin sitzt in der Falle, die er sich selbst gegraben hat und ich sehe nicht, wie er da gesichtswahrend wieder hinauskommen koennte. Selbst wenn er ueber Nacht mit Mann und Maus von der ukrainischen Grenze verschwinden und die Unterstuetzung der Warlords in den "Volksrepubliken" beenden wuerde, waere er fuer den Westen persona non grata und koennte er sich keinen Monat mehr im Kreml halten, ohne dass ihm beim Baden der Foen in die Wanne faellt. Umgekehrt kann auch der Westen seinen Forderungen nicht nachkommen - die wohl auch im Wissen darum so formuliert worden sind. Entweder wird der aktuelle Zustand von Dauer sein oder er gibt den Befehl zur Invasion. Wenn man in den Blick nimmt, dass es zwar um die Existenz der Ukraine geht, aber letztlich ein innenpolitisch motiviertes Spektakel ist, fuerchte ich dass er sich fuer die Invasion entscheiden wird.

Weshalb die Frage auch nicht mehr so sehr ist, wie der Westen hier deeskalieren kann - Putin zuendelt und der Westen mag keine Feuerloescher liefern, noch mehr Deeskalation geht eigentlich kaum. Die Frage ist - was machen wir am Morgen danach?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das wird ihnen ja auch ohne diesen Move unterstellt, während sie gleichzeitig so tun, als würde die Ukraine die Eskalation vorantreiben. Dabei macht das seitens der Ukraine keinen Sinn, da im Donbass zwar auf dem Papier nun offizielle russische Staatsbürger leben, neben diesen aber noch eine größere reale Anzahl von ethnischen Nichtrussen wohnen.
> 
> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seitens der Ukraine nicht gewillt ist die dort lebenden Menschen zu alimentieren, wenn sich andere Menschen hinstellen und einen eigenen Staat dort militärisch durchdrücken. Doch von "nicht mehr zahlen zu wollen" zu "ich töte einfach wahllos Leute" ist es ein doch recht weiter Weg zu "ich trete einen Krieg ohne Gewinnchance los, wo mir keiner wirklich helfen wird". Das ist noch Unsinniger als hier so mancher mit wilden Theorien für unsinnig erklärt, um den Aufmarsch russicher Truppen an der Grenze kleinzureden.



Systematische Eskalationshandlungen waren bislang eigentlich weder auf ukrainischer noch separatistischer Seite zu sehen. Klar, die Waffenruhe ist brüchig und jeder redet ständig darüber, dass die Gegenseite bald zum großen Angriff übergehen könnte - aber genau das läuft jetzt eben schon 12-13 Jahre so und es ist zu keinen großen Veränderungen innerhalb dieses Gebiets gekommen. Nur außerhalb, in Russland und an der nordukrainischen Grenze.



> Ukraine-Konflikt: Separatistenführer ordnen Generalmobilmachung an
> 
> 
> Die Situation im Osten der Ukraine spitzt sich weiter zu: Die pro-russischen Separatisten in Donezk und Luhansk haben eine vollständige militärische Mobilmachung angeordnet. Zudem laufen die Evakuierungen der Städte und Dörfer fort.
> ...



Ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Sie handeln mit Unterstützung Russlands und bereiten eine Eskalation vor, sodass die russische Armee ab 5:45 zurückschießen kann, bis sie hinter Lemberg steht.
b) Sie haben keine Unterstützung Russlands, sind aber zu dem (korrekten) Schluss gekommen, dass ihre Aussichten auf eine erfolgreiche Eskalation seit 13 Jahren nicht besser waren und auch nie wieder besser werden dürften.

Da Putin mehrfach bewiesen hat, dass er sehr sorgfältig vorbereitete Progpagandakampagnen über lange Zeit durchziehen kann, weiß ich tatsächlich nicht, welche Variante wahrscheinlicher ist. Einerseits hat er null Interesse am Donbass gezeigt, diesen sogar aktiv zurückgewiesen, und auf konsequente Destabilisierung der Ukraine von außen gesetzt. Auf der anderen Seite hat er eine Invasionsstreitmacht zusammengezogen und in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach eine solche für Invasionen unter fadenscheinigen Gründen genutzt, die die Separatisten liefern könnten. Zudem gibt es bislang keinen Weg für ihn, einen Rückzieher zu machen ohne über die von ihm selbst aufgebaute Rhetorik zu stolpern.

Für die Gegend sieht es aber so oder so schlecht aus. Der einzige Grund für die Separatisten, keinen Krieg zu provozieren, war der Schutz ihrer Angehörigen. Und die werden gerade außer Landes geschafft.




RyzA schrieb:


> Letztens wurde im Fernsehen (ich glaube bei Markus Lanz), von jemanden gesagt, dass  im bisherigen Ukraine Konflikt, mehr Menschen durch Scharfschützen getötet wurden, als in 20 Jahren Afghanistan. Das sollte einen auch zu denken geben.



"as seen on TV" ist schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten kein Qualitätssiegel mehr. Genaue Zahlen zu Toten im Afghanistankrieg der NATO gibt es nicht, aber Die Schätzungen liegen bei einigen 100000. Die Gesamtzahl der Toten im russisch-ukrainischen Krieg wird mit 14000 angegeben, also mindestens Faktor 10 kleiner.

Kann natürlich sein, dass nur die "Toten durch Scharfschützen" vs. "Tote durch Scharfschützen" gemeint waren. Die könnten im Donbas zumindes dem Operationsmodus gemäß höher sein, weil beide Seiten ausgebildete Scharfschützen haben, beide mit uniformierten (wenn auch manchmal abzeichenlosen...) Truppen arbeiten und beide Kampfhandlungen über größere Entfernungen an definierten Frontlinien durchführen. Für/gegen die Taliban waren der Nutzen respektive die Zahl von Scharfschützen deutlich niedriger einzustufen. Aber es wäre wohl ein eher schwacher Trost für die ganzen Opfer von Bomben, Anschlägen und ähnlichem, wenn es weniger Scharfschützen in Afghanistan gab.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer das Schwarze Meer kontrolliert, der kontrolliert die Region ums Schwarze Meer. Für Russland sehr wertvoll, für alle Anrainer sehr nachteilig. Wer das in Zweifel stellt sollte sich nur mal die gesperrten Gebiete in besagter Badewanne anschauen, Russland hat dort einfach so Übungen verordnet, das behindert den zivilen Schiffsverkehr massiv.



Tschetschan hat behauptet, die russische Flotte im Schwarzen Meer wäre unerlässlich für die militärische Sicherheit des russsischen Staatsteritoriums. Dagegen habe ich argumentiert und dabei bleibe ich auch - die russischen Küsten (ohnehin über weite Strecken genauso schlecht für Anlandungen wie für Marinebasen geeignet) lassen sich gut von Land/aus der Luft verteidigen und die Rüstungspolitik Russlands zeigt auch, dass genau dieser Schwerpunkt gewählt wird. Für Gegenoffensiven, die den Feind von Angriffen abhalten könnten ist die Flotte ebenfalls nicht sonderlich wichtig, weil die paar Ziele rund um den Tümpel gut für andere Waffensysteme erreichbar sind und es im Tümpel erst gar keine gibt. Für diesen Zweck ist Tartus, sobald die Kapazitäten dort ausgebaut sind, viel wertvoller als Sewastopol.

Bezüglich der zivilen Kontrolle gebe ich dir aber absolut recht. Da muss man nicht mal soweit gehen und das ganze Meer kontrollieren oder Manöver an ungünstigen Stellen abhalten. Schon allein die Zufahrtskontrolle zum asowschen Meer hat der ukrainischen Industrie vermutlich ähnlich stark geschadet, wie die Eroberung der Krim, und dass auf "friedlichem" Wege. Ausgedehntere Einschränkungen der zivilen Schiffahrt würden Bulgarien, Rumänien und Ungarn schmerzhaft zu spüren bekommen; Westukraine sowieso.

Aber das ist eben keine alternativlose Verteidigung russischen Heimatlandes gegen pöse, pöse NATO-Angreifer.



> Das mag im Vergleich der Ozeane ne Badewanne sein, es hat aber Gründe warum Russland seit Jahrhunderten dort eine dedizierte Flotte platziert.



Bis vor 30-40-50 Jahren, als die Zielgenauigkeit von Langstreckenraketenwaffen mangelhafter war, Lufteinheiten zweifelhafte Kompromisse zwischen Kampffähigkeit und Reichweite finden mussten und vor allem als es noch möglich war, Offensiven ohne Luftüberlegenheit durchzuführen, sah die Bedeutung auch noch ganz anders aus. Damals gab es (in beide Richtungen) plausible Konzepte, wie eine Invastion über das Schwarze Meer hinweg rein mit Seestreitkräften hätte glücken können. Aber heute? Ohne (landbasierte) Luftüberlegenheit wohl kaum noch machbar. Umgekehrt ist es mit Luftüberlegenheit heute vergleichsweise einfach, die Schwarzmeerflotte bis auf 2-3 U-Boote stillzulegen, die (wenn überhaupt) als Abschreckungsmaßnahme gegen Transportschifffahrt dienen würden. Passenderweise stammt ein Großteil der Schwarzmeerflotte auch nicht von "heute", sondern von "damals".




Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber was bleibt außer warnen, darstellen, warnen, erklären, warnen, wenn man nichts anderes tun kann?



Die Medien erklären beinahe nichts, selbst da wo es leicht möglich wäre, ihre Möglichkeiten zum darstellen sind eingeschränkt und wen wollen sie bei uns eigentlich warnen? Die laufende Berichterstattung ist tatsächlich nur der typische Sensationsjournalismus: Was geschieht, lässt sich in zwei Sätzen sagen, aber man erhält zwei mehr oder oft minder gut recherchierte Bücher darüber, was passieren könnte. Bluttriefende Bücher. Das heißt nicht, dass die Szenarien falsch sind, aber sie haben einfach wenig mit "Berichterstattung" zu tun.

Das muss man aber gänzlich getrennt vom Verhalten der NATO betrachten. Es ist für Putin vollkommen egal, was die Medien bei uns berichten. Es zählen die klaren Handlungen der Regierungen. Die es leider nicht gibt...



> Vielleicht wäre es tatsächlich schlauer gewesen, wenn man sich intern deutlich abgestimmt aber sonst gar nichts dazu gesagt hätte. Einfach mal den Kreml im Dunkeln tappen lassen. Aber das ist nicht Demokratie. Bei uns gibt es halt immer eine Kakophonie an Meinungen. Das ist nichts Schlimmes, ich mag das und komme gut drauf klar, aber in so einem Fall auch nicht hilfreich.



Wir haben keine Kakophonie an Meinungen, was zu tun sei. Wir haben kopfloses Palaver darüber, ob das Beobachte schlimm, schlimmer, etwas mehr schlimm oder etwas weniger am schlimmsten ist. Darüber mag sich das Feuliton ja gerne den Mund zerfetzen, aber politisch sind im Moment Handlungen gefragt. Über die Handlungsvorschläge sollte man dann natürlich demokratisch beraten (nicht-öffentlich könnte sich in diesem Fall auszahlen), aber durchgezogen wird seit 14 Jahren nur "nichtstun". Und das ist ganz ohne Zweifel keine Lösung.


----------



## Tschetan (19. Februar 2022)

Zuerst wäre doch die Durchsetztung von Minsk2 ein Weg gewesen?
Wie will man denn sonst dort wieder Ruhe reinbringen und die Seiten versöhnen, oder will man das nicht?
Warum hat Europa die letzten Jahre nicht darauf gedrungen?


Meine Prognose.
Man bringt die Kinder,Frauen und Senioren aus der Schußlinie, wartet ab und alle Männer bereiten sich auf die Verteidigung der Städte Lugansk und Donezk vor. 
Bei der Größe der Bevölkerung, werde  das schon einige Kämpfer sein, die gut vorbereitet sind.
Danach wird gewartet.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Danach wird gewartet.


Auf was?


----------



## Tschetan (19. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auf was?



Ich denke wenn die russische Armee angreifen würde, müßte die Bevölkerung nicht evakuiert werden?
Dazu würde es im Falle eines Angriffes aus der Ukraine nicht zu Bildern von Toten Kindern und Frauen komnen,
die Russland zum eingreifen zwingen würden. 
So werden diese Städte zu " Heldenstädten" und werden in Russland eine Welle der Solidarität und des Partiotismus erzeugen.
Man wird maximal eine Flugverbotszone einrichten und Waffen liefern.
Das kann ewig dauern .


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn die russische Armee angreifen würde, müßte die Bevölkerung nicht evakuiert werden?


Wenn die so sauber arbeiten wie in Syrien, dann schon. Ließe sich halt schwer verkaufen, wenn man einerseits zum Russenbeschützen in ein anderes Land einmarschiert und dabei selbige mit den Wundern der russischen Militärtechnik "beglückt".



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das kann ewig dauern .


Andererseits leben in den beiden Oblasten Luhansk und Donezk  gut 6,5 Mio Menschen. Selbst wenn man nur ein Drittel davon real evakuieren will, dann ist das eine Mammutaufgabe. Vor allem wenn man diese Menschen für die von dir prognostizierte lange Zeit woanders unterbringen und versorgen muss.

Vielleicht will man einfach auch nur das Bild für die eigenen Landsleute zeigen, dass man sich um die Leute vor Ort kümmert. So wie mit den angeblichen Truppen im russischen Fernsehen, die wieder von der Grenze abrücken, weil man ja selbst das Gute in dem Bösen Spiel der NATO ist...


----------



## Tschetan (19. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn die so sauber arbeiten wie in Syrien, dann schon. Ließe sich halt schwer verkaufen, wenn man einerseits zum Russenbeschützen in ein anderes Land einmarschiert und dabei
> selbige mit den Wundern der russischen Militärtechnik "beglückt".
> 
> Andererseits leben in den beiden Oblasten Luhansk und Donezk  gut 6,5 Mio Menschen. Selbst wenn man nur ein Drittel davon real evakuieren will, dann ist das eine Mammutaufgabe. Vor allem wenn man diese Menschen für die von dir prognostizierte lange Zeit woanders unterbringen und versorgen muss.
> ...




Auf jeden Fall wird das eine Mammutaufgabe, aber wenn man mal russische Seiten liest, könnte man den Verdacht bekommen, daß da eine große Solidarität existiert. 
Russland hat zudem demografische Probleme und Arbeitkräftemangel. Viele aus der Ostukraine sind gut ausgebildet und finden schnell Arbeit.
Von der Seite her, ein Verlust für die Ukraine.
Ich finde das alles schlimm.

Das Russland Propaganda macht,  sehe ich auch, aber auch die andere Seite. Mir fehlt da eine ausgewogene Beurteilung und Berichterstattung. 
Russland ist immer schlecht lügt und will Krieg . 
Sobald man nicht im Chor mitjodelt, ist man ein Putintroll aus Petersburg, Verschwörungstheoretiker und muß damit rechnen gesperrt zu werden.
Am Ende laufen solche Diskussionen  wie in einer Autokratie. 
Man verlangt bei uns das dort jeder seine Meinung sagen darf, aber ist selber nicht bereit, dieses zu leisten. 


Wenn du Rakka meinst?


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass nur die "Toten durch Scharfschützen" vs. "Tote durch Scharfschützen" gemeint waren. Die könnten im Donbas zumindes dem Operationsmodus gemäß höher sein, weil beide Seiten ausgebildete Scharfschützen haben, beide mit uniformierten (wenn auch manchmal abzeichenlosen...) Truppen arbeiten und beide Kampfhandlungen über größere Entfernungen an definierten Frontlinien durchführen. Für/gegen die Taliban waren der Nutzen respektive die Zahl von Scharfschützen deutlich niedriger einzustufen. Aber es wäre wohl ein eher schwacher Trost für die ganzen Opfer von Bomben, Anschlägen und ähnlichem, wenn es weniger Scharfschützen in Afghanistan gab.


Ja es waren auch nur Tote durch Scharfschützen gemeint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Andererseits leben in den beiden Oblasten Luhansk und Donezk  gut 6,5 Mio Menschen. Selbst wenn man nur ein Drittel davon real evakuieren will, dann ist das eine Mammutaufgabe. Vor allem wenn man diese Menschen für die von dir prognostizierte lange Zeit woanders unterbringen und versorgen muss.



Die Separatisten kontrollieren nur einen Teil der Oblaste. Eine Volkszählung wurde in den ""Republiken"" nie durchgeführt, von daher gibt es keine genauen Einwohnerzahlen; Wiki kommt auf 3,7 Millionen zusammen - aber mit Quellen, deren Schriftzeichen ich nicht lesen kann. Zieht man mal 20% proukrainische Personen ab und vom Rest 50% Kombatanten und uneinsichtige, wären es aber immer noch 1,5 Millionen zu Evakuierende. transportlogistisch dank der russischen Armee zu bewältigenden (Transporter für 150000 Mann sind ja vor Ort, die Entfernungen sind kurz genug für zwei Touren pro Tag => nach einer Woche wäre man selbst ohne eigene Fahrzeuge fertig. Mit vermutlich nach 2-3 Tagen, wenn es gut organisiert wird), aber wo will man so viele Menschen lassen? Da müsste Putin in seinen Militärlagern verdammt Platz eingeplant haben, denn ohne die Ausstattung einer Armee oder eines großen Hilfswerks, stellt man um diese Jahreszeit keine Notunterkünfte in der Gegend auf.
Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären: Handeln die Separatisten im Moment auf eigene Faust oder in Kooperation?




RyzA schrieb:


> Ja es waren auch nur Tote durch Scharfschützen gemeint.



Dann ist der Vergleich ziemlich wertlos und sollte allenfalls mit dem Kontext wiedergegeben werden, der genau das verdeutlicht.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber was bleibt außer warnen, darstellen, warnen, erklären, warnen, wenn man nichts anderes tun kann?


Warnen ist das eine, aber Signale senden, wie z.b. Botschaften zu verlegen (was von der Bild aufgegriffen wurde als "Jetzt verbrennen Sie schon geheime Dokumente" - das ist keine Warnung mehr, das ist eher die Ursache für Panik.



JePe schrieb:


> Und das waere dann deeskalierend gewesen? Wenn ueberhaupt es fuer das russische Vorgehen relevant gewesen waere, dann weil man damit das Signal gesendet haette: Die "Volksrepubliken" koennt ihr haben, aber mehr nicht.
> 
> Sehen wir hier Kriegstreiberei? Ganz bestimmt. Nur sitzt der Kriegstreiber weder im Oval Office noch im CNN Newsroom, sondern im Kreml. [...]
> Weshalb die Frage auch nicht mehr so sehr ist, wie der Westen hier deeskalieren kann - Putin zuendelt und der Westen mag keine Feuerloescher liefern, noch mehr Deeskalation geht eigentlich kaum. Die Frage ist - was machen wir am Morgen danach?


Ich hab deinen Beitrag mal gekürzt, sollte aber kein Problem sein. Du hast Recht, die Aggression geht von Russland aus, der Buildup an der Grenze, die Verlegung der Maritimen Einheiten, die Propagdanda, alles richtig. Aber, was der Westen draus macht ist für die Ukraine aktuell direkt schlechter als alles was Russland - mit dem Ausklammern der Cyberangriffe - zu diesem aktuellen Konfliktbild getan hat.

Schließungen einer Botschaft, Empfehlungen das Land zu verlassen etc. das sind Signale - z.b. für Krisenmanagementteams in Unternehmen die dann entscheiden, ziehen wir den Stecker in der Ukraine, oder lassen wir es weiter laufen. Das ist mit wirtschaftlichen Folgen für die Ukraine belastet, ohne dass Russland auch nur einen Schuss abgefeuert hätte. Das ist KEINE Deeskalation, das ist eine Eskalation, denn es verschärft auch den Druck auf die Ukraine den Konflikt zu lösen.

Wenn Unternehmen ihre Aktionen in der Ukraine einstellen weil Sie glauben, eine Invasion stehe bevor, dann erhöht das den Druck der Ukraine Russland abzuschrecken, erhöht den Druck auf die EU / NATO z.b. Waffen zu liefern (wir erinnern uns, die Ukraine hat 12.000 Panzerabwehrraketen gefordert...) - das wiederrum spielt direkt in Putins Hände die Ukraine als potentiellen Agressor darzustellen, der für eine Offensive gen Donbass rüstet.

Und weswegen eigentlich? Warum muss man eine US Botschaft in Kiew vor ner Woche verlegen? Warum...
Das sind keine Signale einer Deeskalation und daran ist ausschließlich und ohne Zweifel "der Westen" Schuld.
Wir sind für die Signale verantwortlich die WIR senden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tschetschan hat behauptet, die russische Flotte im Schwarzen Meer wäre unerlässlich für die militärische Sicherheit des russsischen Staatsteritoriums. Dagegen habe ich argumentiert und dabei bleibe ich auch - die russischen Küsten (ohnehin über weite Strecken genauso schlecht für Anlandungen wie für Marinebasen geeignet) lassen sich gut von Land/aus der Luft verteidigen und die Rüstungspolitik Russlands zeigt auch, dass genau dieser Schwerpunkt gewählt wird. Für Gegenoffensiven, die den Feind von Angriffen abhalten könnten ist die Flotte ebenfalls nicht sonderlich wichtig, weil die paar Ziele rund um den Tümpel gut für andere Waffensysteme erreichbar sind und es im Tümpel erst gar keine gibt. Für diesen Zweck ist Tartus, sobald die Kapazitäten dort ausgebaut sind, viel wertvoller als Sewastopol.


Jain.
Die Schwarzmeerflotte IST unerlässlich - für die Wahrung russischer Sicherheitsinteressen in der Region. Beispiel Georgien. Wer das Schwarze Meer kontrolliert kann dort Macht projizieren, das will Russland. Der Schutz vor maritimen Landungen auf der Krim ist da nur ein added benefit.
Und die Bedeutung von Tartus wird aktuell sehr deutlich, Russland hat maritime Einheiten so positioniert, dass die Dardanellen auf beiden Seiten gesperrt werden könnten, sollte Russland dies wünschen.

2008 waren US Kriegsschifft etwa 14 Tage NACH Ende des Konflikts vor Ort. Jetzt kreuzt deutlich mehr im Mittelmeer, durch die Präsenz der russischen Schiffe wäre es spannend zu sehen, wie "einfach" man jetzt ins Schwarze Meer kommt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich der zivilen Kontrolle gebe ich dir aber absolut recht. Da muss man nicht mal soweit gehen und das ganze Meer kontrollieren oder Manöver an ungünstigen Stellen abhalten. Schon allein die Zufahrtskontrolle zum asowschen Meer hat der ukrainischen Industrie vermutlich ähnlich stark geschadet, wie die Eroberung der Krim, und dass auf "friedlichem" Wege. Ausgedehntere Einschränkungen der zivilen Schiffahrt würden Bulgarien, Rumänien und Ungarn schmerzhaft zu spüren bekommen; Westukraine sowieso.
> 
> Aber das ist eben keine alternativlose Verteidigung russischen Heimatlandes gegen pöse, pöse NATO-Angreifer.


Das eine inkludiert das andere und egal wie, es erfordert eine lokale Präsenz.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das muss man aber gänzlich getrennt vom Verhalten der NATO betrachten. Es ist für Putin vollkommen egal, was die Medien bei uns berichten. Es zählen die klaren Handlungen der Regierungen. Die es leider nicht gibt...


Das ist so nicht richtig, die USA handeln klar und deutlich und deren Handlungen deuten auf einen Fall von Kiew hin. Das ist der Tenor Bidens, das ist der Tenor der Handlungen der USA.
Und das ist für alle Beteiligten ein Problem.


----------



## Eckism (20. Februar 2022)

Momentan weiß man ja gar nicht mehr, wer in der Ukraine überhaupt noch den Kriegt will/provoziert. Die Amis reden jeden Tag davon, das es bald kracht...
Dafür, das die USA Putin ständig irgendwas ins Maul legen bleibt der irgendwie noch ganz schön ruhig...die Amis haben dagegen anscheinend richtig Bock, mal sehen, ob die nicht zuerst in Russland einmaschieren.^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> die Amis haben dagegen anscheinend richtig Bock, mal sehen, ob die nicht zuerst in Russland einmaschieren.^^


Du darfst die USA nicht mit der CIA gleich setzen. 
Die CIA braucht mal wieder einen Feind, damit sie ihr Budget erhöhen kann.


----------



## Eckism (20. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst die USA nicht mit der CIA gleich setzen.
> Die CIA braucht mal wieder einen Feind, damit sie ihr Budget erhöhen kann.


Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Verein, wer weiß, was da im Hintergrund für Etwaige Vorteile für die USA rausspringen.
Gemeinnützig waren die noch nie...entweder man musste sie hart gegen den Strich bürsten oder sie verfolgen ihre eigenen Ziele.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Verein, wer weiß, was da im Hintergrund für Etwaige Vorteile für die USA rausspringen.
> Gemeinnützig waren die noch nie...entweder man musste sie hart gegen den Strich bürsten oder sie verfolgen ihre eigenen Ziele.


Sehe ich nicht so. Die CIA hat, wie die NSA auch, wissentlich den Kongress und auch die Administration belogen.
Diese Organisationen führen ein Eigenleben, das man dringend unter Kontrolle bringen muss.


----------



## Eckism (20. Februar 2022)

Es ist eine Regierungsbehörde und "untersteht" der Regierung bzw. wird das handeln der CIA von dieser geduldet.

Wenn man die Leine immer länger werden lässt, ist nicht der Hund schuld, sondern die Person, die die Leine hält.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain.
> Die Schwarzmeerflotte IST unerlässlich - für die Wahrung russischer Sicherheitsinteressen in der Region. Beispiel Georgien. Wer das Schwarze Meer kontrolliert kann dort Macht projizieren, das will Russland. Der Schutz vor maritimen Landungen auf der Krim ist da nur ein added benefit.



Okay, ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen: Gegenüber kleinen Staaten mit den militärischen Möglihckeiten von vor einigen Jahrzehnten ist die keine Schwarzmeerflotte so nützlich, wie sie es vor einigen Jahrzehnten allgemein war. Aber das ist dass dann eben nicht Verteidigung des russischen Heimatlandes, wie von Tschetan (und vor 7 Jahren von einigen anderen) behauptet, sondern Imperialismus.



> Und die Bedeutung von Tartus wird aktuell sehr deutlich, Russland hat maritime Einheiten so positioniert, dass die Dardanellen auf beiden Seiten gesperrt werden könnten, sollte Russland dies wünschen.
> 
> 2008 waren US Kriegsschifft etwa 14 Tage NACH Ende des Konflikts vor Ort. Jetzt kreuzt deutlich mehr im Mittelmeer, durch die Präsenz der russischen Schiffe wäre es spannend zu sehen, wie "einfach" man jetzt ins Schwarze Meer kommt.



Ich denke mal, da gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Vor dem Ausbrechen offener Kampfhandlungen: Mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie damals, aufgrund der kürzeren Vorwarnzeit also insgesamt schneller.
b) Nach dem Ausbrechen offener Kampfhandlungen: Vorerst gar nicht. Nicht weil Tartus schon ausreichend große Kapazitäten im Einsatz halten könnte, um die Dardanellen dicht zu machen; de facto würden die im Moment schon sehr große Probleme mit ihrer eigenen Verteidigung haben. Aber weil NATO-Truppen etwas sehr viel dringenderes im Mittelmeer zu erledigen haben, als im Schwarzen Meer überhaupt vorkommen kann, solange im Krieg befindliche Einheiten von Tartus aus operieren.



> Das eine inkludiert das andere und egal wie, es erfordert eine lokale Präsenz.



Ja, das eine (hinreichende Präsenz im gesamten Schwarzen Meer, um bereits unter zivilen Bedingungen ein Ärgerniss zu sein) inkludiert natürlich sämtliche für die Verteidigung Russlands nötigen Schiffe, wenn für letztere praktisch keine benötigt werden. Aber umgekehrt wird eben kein Schuh draus, letztere kann nicht das Potential für erstere rechtfertigen und somit auch nicht dafür förderliche Eroberung der Krim.



> Das ist so nicht richtig, die USA handeln klar und deutlich und deren Handlungen deuten auf einen Fall von Kiew hin. Das ist der Tenor Bidens, das ist der Tenor der Handlungen der USA.
> Und das ist für alle Beteiligten ein Problem.



Okay, die eskalierende Botschaftsverlegung kann man natürlich als "Handeln" definieren; ebenso die eskalierende mittelfristige Präsenz in Osteuropa. Ich dachte eher an Maßnahmen, die Putins Aggressionsverhalten einen Preis verleihen und ihn so einem Rückzug zwingen könnten, anstatt ihm Anlässe für weitere Aufrüstung zu bieten. Im Falle der USA würde sich z.B. ein Stop von Ölimporten anbieten, eine sehr kurzfristige deutliche Verstärkung der Truppenpräsenz an den Grenzen zu Weißrussland als Reaktion auf eine dort außerhalb gemeldeter Manövergebiete aktive potentielle Invastionsstreitmacht, etc..

Kurz gesagt: Handlungen, die klarstellen "wir sehen die aktuelle Situation als nicht haltbar" und "wir bereiten uns auf eventuelle weitere Verschärfungen der bislang unkontrollierten Entwicklung vor". Aber nicht "wir rechnen unvermeidbar mit einer Verschärfung und nehmen jetzt schon Folgeschäden in Kauf" oder "wir verschärfen künftig selbst".


----------



## hoffgang (20. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen: Gegenüber kleinen Staaten mit den militärischen Möglihckeiten von vor einigen Jahrzehnten ist die keine Schwarzmeerflotte so nützlich, wie sie es vor einigen Jahrzehnten allgemein war. Aber das ist dass dann eben nicht Verteidigung des russischen Heimatlandes, wie von Tschetan (und vor 7 Jahren von einigen anderen) behauptet, sondern Imperialismus.


Nenn es wie du willst, aber es ist derselbe hinreichende Grund aus dem die USA, China & Russland versuchen maritime Einheiten rund um den Globus zu stationieren. Und der Aspekt, dass aus dem Schwarzen Meer eine Bedrohung für Russland aus dem Süden entsteht ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Russland kann nicht auf eine militärische Präsenz in der Region verzichten, nicht mit NATO Staaten im selben Gewässer.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, das eine (hinreichende Präsenz im gesamten Schwarzen Meer, um bereits unter zivilen Bedingungen ein Ärgerniss zu sein) inkludiert natürlich sämtliche für die Verteidigung Russlands nötigen Schiffe, wenn für letztere praktisch keine benötigt werden. Aber umgekehrt wird eben kein Schuh draus, letztere kann nicht das Potential für erstere rechtfertigen und somit auch nicht dafür förderliche Eroberung der Krim.


Deine Meinung != die Meinung des Kremls != meine Meinung.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, die eskalierende Botschaftsverlegung kann man natürlich als "Handeln" definieren; ebenso die eskalierende mittelfristige Präsenz in Osteuropa. Ich dachte eher an Maßnahmen, die Putins Aggressionsverhalten einen Preis verleihen und ihn so einem Rückzug zwingen könnten, anstatt ihm Anlässe für weitere Aufrüstung zu bieten. Im Falle der USA würde sich z.B. ein Stop von Ölimporten anbieten, eine sehr kurzfristige deutliche Verstärkung der Truppenpräsenz an den Grenzen zu Weißrussland als Reaktion auf eine dort außerhalb gemeldeter Manövergebiete aktive potentielle Invastionsstreitmacht, etc..


Ja, so ein Handeln wäre schön gewesen, stattdessen kriegen wir 0800-Panik. Man darf aber eben auch nicht vergessen, konkretes Handeln könnte auch für uns direkt nachteilig sein, z.b. durch steigende Energiepreise. Und dann sind wir wieder am Punkt an dem Russland sagt: Was soll das, warum eskaliert der Westen solange wir nur "Manöver" durchführen...
Dann gibts bei uns Aufstand, denn dem durchschnittlichen Deutschen das zu vermitteln wird nicht möglich sein.

Ein großartiger Artikel zu der Thematik: https://warontherocks.com/2022/02/why-germany-behaves-the-way-it-does/ was auch aufzeigt warum "der Westen", sei es in Form der EU oder der NATO kein Preisschild an Putins Aktionen hängen kann - einfach, weil wir uns nicht auf eines einigen können.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Gipfel zwischen Biden und Putin geplant

Bedingung von Seite der USA aus ist natürlich, dass Russland nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert.
Die haben allerdings anstatt Truppen abzuziehen, sogar noch aufgestockt und mit belarussischen Streitkräften zusammen Manöver abgehalten.


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

Blinken hat scheinbar in einem Interview gegenüber dem Kreml ein Angebot unterbreitet:








						Zu laut, um gehört zu werden: In diesem Satz haben USA die Friedensbotschaft versteckt
					

Nicht nur Russlands Staatspräsident Wladimir Putin ist auf Krieg eingestellt: Auch die Welt-Öffentlichkeit hört derzeit nur noch Säbelrasseln. Im Lärm des heraufziehenden Krieges ist dabei ein Statement von US-Außenminister Antony Blinken untergegangen. Doch darin reicht er Putin die Hand zum...




					www.focus.de
				



Artikel ist ein Gastbeitrag, somit Kommentar, also mit Vorsicht zu genießen...


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

... "Generation Medien spricht", so mein Eindruck!

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach!

Es wurde zur Beendigung des Kalten Krieges zwischen den beteiligten Fraktionen folgendes vereinbart: ... u.a. die Grenzen der Nato bleiben wie sie sind. Die ehemaligen Partner der UdSSR - Warschauer Pakt - verbleiben neutral. D.h., der Warschauer Pakt wurde aufgelöst und die ehemaligen Mitglieder verbleiben als neutrale Zone zwischen Nato und der Roten Armee. Das kann man problemlos in alten Zeitungen nachlesen oder evtl. bzw. es gibt sicherlich dazu entsprechendes Bildmaterial bspw von der ARD oder ZDF oder ehemalige DDR oder UdSSR Medien.

Die Nato, bzw. die Amerikaner haben das einfach verdrängt, weil es ihnen nicht passte. So wurde Polen in die Nato aufgenommen und ebenso die Slowakei. Der Wort- bzw Vertragsbruch hat keinen in der Nato/EU interessiert, denn es lief alles wie geschmiert. Polnische Migranten wählten im Anschluss fleißig den US Präsident, die in Polen Verbliebenen freuten sich über die einhergehenden Finanzspritzen. Der eine oder andere baute damit große Häuser, Fabriken und Infrastruktur.
Was sagte der Russe dazu? Tja, da war nicht erfreut, reklamierte und wurde trotzdem links liegen gelassen. Parallel hatte er auch mit von Westen unterstützten Terroristen zu tun und mit angrenzenden ehemaligen GUS Staaten in denen die Leute mit Milliarden aus dem Westen zur "Demokratie" aufgerufen wurden.

Für mich ist klar: das Tun der Nato, insbesondere das der USA ist ein Vertragsbruch! Wer das abstreitet lügt! Ich sehe hier auch ganz klar die USA und einen gewissen ehemaligen Präsidenten als Schuldigen. Aber jedes Land in der NATO trägt mit Schuld. Es hätte die Natoerweiterung verhindern können.

Wenn der Russe die Ukraine einnehmen wollte, dann wäre es schon längst passiert! Das KnowHow und die militärische Übermacht ermöglichen selbst heute noch - nachdem erneut Milliarden für Rüstung in die Ukraine geflossen - eine vollständige Einnahme der strategischen Punkte binnen3 Wochen. Allein Deutschland hat in den letzten 8 Jahren 5 Milliarden in die Ukraine überwiesen. Ohne Zweckbindung.

Hier bricht der Amy mal wieder einen Konflikt weit von zu Hause vom Zaun, um die Region und Konkurrenten zu schwächen, damit er als Freund, Helfer und Natopartner einspringen kann! Heisst, Absatz finden und Kohle machen, Einfluss gewinnen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und wer das nicht erkennt, soll sich einmal die Geschichtsbücher schnappen und nur mal checken wo der Amy in den letzten 70 Jahren seine Finger mit im Spiel hatte. Schon klar, alles wegen Demokratie und Frauenrechten, Massemvernichtungswaffen und AuSeritdischen. Hand aufs Herz: damit Schutt und Asche wieder erblühn, muss viel Geld und Arbeit kommen von drübn. Was die amerikanischen Firmen und ihre Partner an den Kriegen, den Aufbau und den Folgeabsatz an Konsum verdient haben, scheint die tausenden Toten zu relativieren.

Die Amys sehen nur sich und nutzen ihre militärische Übermacht, auch gegenüber ihrer Bündnispartner, aus. Das ist Fakt. Und jetzt wird der Russe madig gemacht, und der US Geheimdienst oder welcher auch immer, schafft es schon irgendwann was vom Zaun zubrechen!

Übrigens, schaut euch mal die Co2 Bilanz eines Schusses von einer Pistole, Gewehr, Maschinengewehr, Handgranate, Mobile Anti Waffen, Mörser, Raketen und Bomben an. Da können wir die Schwerindustrie in Europa abschalten und verschutzen unsere Welt genauso weiter!


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier bricht der Amy mal wieder einen Konflikt weit von zu Hause vom Zaun, um die Region und Konkurrenten zu schwächen, damit er als Freund, Helfer und Natopartner einspringen kann! Heisst, Absatz finden und Kohle machen, Einfluss gewinnen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Die Amis haben zwar lange eine imperialistische Politik verfolgt, aber in der Ukraine ist eindeutig Russland der Aggressor.


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Schon klar, alles wegen Demokratie und Frauenrechten, Massemvernichtungswaffen und AuSeritdischen.


Demokratie und Frauenrechte sind jetzt nicht die schlechtesten Gründe, um gewissen Herrschern mal auf die Finger zu schauen.
Die Auswahl, zugegebener Maßen, erscheint willkürlich, stünde für mich Saudi-Arabien doch ganz vorne auf der Agenda, eine Demokratie zu etablieren...
Das mit den Außerirdischen musst Du mir jetzt aber näher erklären...


brooker schrieb:


> Übrigens, schaut euch mal die Co2 Bilanz eines Schusses von einer Pistole, Gewehr, Maschinengewehr, Handgranate, Mobile Anti Waffen, Mörser, Raketen und Bomben an. Da können wir die Schwerindustrie in Europa abschalten und verschutzen unsere Welt genauso weiter!


Darum sind aktuell die großangelegten Manöver in Belarus mit mehreren 10.000 Mann und die -keine Ahnung- 100.000 bis 200.000 russischen Soldaten an der ukrainischen Grenze ja auch so umweltverträglich, oder?

Edit, Faktencheck:








						Osterweiterung - Hat die NATO Versprechen gebrochen?
					

Russlands Präsident Putin fordert neue Sicherheitsgarantien für sein Land. Schließlich habe die NATO ihr Versprechen, sich nicht nach Osten auszudehnen, gebrochen. Doch was ist dran an diesem Versprechen? Von Silvia Stöber.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Boah ey, wieder die alte Leier vom gebrochenen Versprechen. Von Gorbatschow widerlegt und selbst ein gewisser Putin hatte 2003 der Ukraine noch die Entscheidung ueber eine Buendniszugehoerigkeit freigestellt (wie ehrlich gemeint das war, darf im Lichte der aktuellen Entwicklung gleichwohl bezweifelt werden).

Aber hey, der Ami (nicht Amy, das ist die aus BBT) ist schuld. Immer. An allem. Basta! Die 1X0.000 bis an den Anus mit Offensivwaffen ausgeruesteten Soldaten an der Grenze zur Ukraine stehen dort nur, falls die Ukraine Russland angreift. Oder so aehnlich. Kannste echt glauben!

Manche Menschen haben ein Weltbild, so einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht wie ich da gerne vollkotzen moechte. "Neutrale Zone"? Hast Du etwa am BTM-Schraenkchen genascht?! Das sind _Menschen_, keine Puffer! Seit 2014 fuehrt Dein Pin-Up mittlerweile unerklaert Krieg gegen die Ukraine und hat den Tod einer fuenfstelligen Zahl von Menschen zu verantworten. Aber hey. Der Ami ist schuld. Immer. An allem. Basta!


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

Der Ami ist primär auch daran schuld, dass wir seit über 70 Jahren zumindest in Mitteleuropa Frieden haben und wir hier auch in diesem Forum nahezu alles (*) schreiben können, was uns in den Sinn kommt.

(*) Ausgenommen sind m.W. und zu Recht Volksverhetzung und ähnlich gelagerte Themen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Ami ist primär auch daran schuld, dass wir seit über 70 Jahren zumindest in Mitteleuropa Frieden haben und wir hier auch in diesem Forum nahezu alles (*) schreiben können, was uns in den Sinn kommt.


Es geht ja immer um Interessen. Mit Ländern, die die gleiche Grundordnung wie man selbst hat, kann man eben gute Geschäfte machen.
Und die Russen hatten ja nie was. Die durften mal Fiat Autos als Lada nachbauen aber das wars dann.


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

Yepp, es geht IMMER um Interessen.

Es ist aus meiner Sicht müßig, wo in aller Welt die eine und die andere Seite groben Mist gebaut hat.
Dabei ging es immer auch um actio vs. reactio.
Bekundete direkt oder indirekt eine Seite Interesse an irgend einem Land, dauerte es nicht lange, bis CIA und KGB, des Öfteren dann auch reguläre Truppen Stellvertreterkriege anzettelten.

Es geht mir auch um MEIN Interesse, sorry.
Die westl. "Werteordnung" ermöglicht mir und meiner Familie und sehr Vielen aus meinem Umfeld ein Leben in gewissem Wohlstand, gewisser Bildung und gewisser Freiheit - nichts ist perfekt.
Aber stünde ich vor der Wahl, in einem Land zu leben mit einer Art russischen oder einer Art amerikanischen Regierung - mir würde die Wahl zu Gunsten letzterem sicherlich leicht fallen.

Aus diesem Blickwinkel heraus verstehe ich nicht wirklich, warum in aller Welt jemand, dem es mehr oder weniger gut geht, in der aktuelle Situation in irgend einer Form das russische Vorgehen billigt oder gar verteidigt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die westl. "Werteordnung" ermöglicht mir und meiner Familie und sehr Vielen aus meinem Umfeld ein Leben in gewissem Wohlstand, gewisser Bildung und gewisser Freiheit - nichts ist perfekt.


Absolut richtig, aber der westliche Wohlstand basiert letztendlich darauf, dass andere Menschen, Tiere, Umwelt ausgebeutet werden.
Und wie das immer so ist, will jeder einen Stück vom Kuchen abhaben und darauf basiert das alles.


----------



## compisucher (21. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, aber der westliche Wohlstand basiert letztendlich darauf, dass andere Menschen, Tiere, Umwelt ausgebeutet werden.
> Und wie das immer so ist, will jeder einen Stück vom Kuchen abhaben und darauf basiert das alles.


Das meinte ich mit - nichts ist perfekt.
Ich sehe durchaus die Problematik der Ausbeutung von "Rohstoff"Ländern, die Gewinnmaximierung zu Lasten Vieler, letztlich das komplexe Thema der Globalisierung.
Diese Themen sind nicht ausschließlich "systembasiert", zweifellos sind aber rein kapitalistische Märkte wie eben die USA aber auch mittlerweile China die Treiber.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, aber der westliche Wohlstand basiert letztendlich darauf, dass andere Menschen, Tiere, Umwelt ausgebeutet werden.


Das stimmt. Aber machen Länder wie China auch. Z.B. in Afrika.
Was aber keine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung sein soll.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

... nun sind die Hennen hier am Gackern, obwohl keines ein Ei gelegt hat! 

@compisucher ... du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht: weil es dir persönlich gut tut, wählst du eine Seite. Richtig? Und genau damit liegt der Hase auf dem Tablett! Es ist dir also egal, was der Ami oder die Nato anstellt, Hauptsache es geht Dir gut? Das die Aktivitäten der USA, man auch problemlos Israel, GB oder Frankreich ansprechen, nur auf Macht und wirtschaftlichen Vorteil aus sind und dabei Menschenleben, Kulturen, Kulturstätten usw. nicht die Bohne wert sind, ist dabei anscheinend völlig egal. Kuba, Vietnam, Korea, Irak 1+2, Afghanistan ... nur um die bekanntesten zu nennen, überall wurde ein Trümmerhaufen und ein Nährboden für Terrorismus hinterlassen und tonnenweise Waffen ins Volk gebracht. Die ganzen anderen Aktionen, welche du auf ARD, ZDF, NTV, N24 und anderen Sendern der westlichen Allianz nicht berichtet bekommst, sind in Summe mindestens genauso schlimm. Intrigen, Mord, Einflussnahme ... .

Und da haben wir das "ICH"! Hauptsache "ICH", der Rest ist mir egal. Aber es wird der Tag kommen, da wird es auch dir nicht mehr so gehen, wie du es dir wünscht oder du es von zu Hause gewohnt bist. Und dann ... ? Schaue dir die Entwicklung in Deutschland an. Die Kluft zwischen arm und reich wird immer größer, die Mittelschicht bricht spürbar weg. Der Service und Einzelhandel minimiert sich, den Geiz ist Geil und Konsum eine Schw***verlängerung. Die heutigen Generationen schwimmen im Erbe ihrer Eltern und Großeltern. Die Müllberge werden immer höher ... von Nachhaltigkeit oder Umweltbewusstsein keine Spur. Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Schwenk.

Welche Rolle spielt nun Polen, die Slowakei und Ukraine? Wenn man seine politischen Gegner nicht ständig stört, dann könnte er sich zu gut entwickeln. Das die Störungen von Russland aber in der EU passieren ist eine tolle Situation: die EU, die europäische Partnerschaft als Gegengewicht zu Supermächten wie den USA. Der Versuch einer Unabhängigkeit, wird mit der angezettelten Unruhe u.a. in der Ukraine ordentlich torpediert. Gas aus Russland ist damit nicht möglich, wir müssen dann, auch wenn wir nicht wollen auf USA Umweltsündegas zurückgreifen. Der Russe, muss Geld und andere Ressourcen in die Rüstung stecken anstatt in die Wirtschaft und ins Volk. Das destabilisiert auf Dauer und schwächt die Supermacht Russland. Der Ami erfreut sich weiter seiner militärischen Überlegenheit und nutzt diese weiter schamlos aus!

Und wenn es nun tatsächlich zum Krieg in der Ukraine kommt ... was dann? Weitere zehntausende Tote, zerstörte Infrastrukturen, Flüchtlinge und ein super Geschäft für Waffenproduzenten und Waffenhändler.

Solange Deutschland nicht militärisch unabhängig ist, werden wir hier wie eine zahnlose Kobra der Flöte der USA folgen müssen.

Und nun nochmal zum Thema Vertragsbruch: lese, frage Zeitzeuge oder werfe evtl auch einmal nen Blick in "Der Spiegel". Die haben das warum auch immer in den Dokumenten gefunden.

Zum Thema NATO Erweiterung: welchen Nutzen bringt Polen, die Slowakei und die Ukraine? Kampftechnisch, Knowhow oder Strategisch. Ähm, nur strategisch, der Rest an diesen Ländern kostet nur Geld. Es sind nur Putzerfische am Maul des Hais. Das Phänomen gibt es in der EU ebenso.

Denkt einfach mal von vorn bis hinten, vom Feinen ins Grobe darüber nach und findet euch irgendwann im "WIR".

Achso, bevor ich es vergesse: an China gräbt der Ami auch schon rum. Dort wird er sich aber mächtig die Zähne ausbeiSen, ich meine du sein Aktivitäten nicht anderes erreichen als Tod, Zerstörung und Umweltverschmutzung!


RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber machen Länder wie China auch. Z.B. in Afrika.
> Was aber keine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung sein soll.


... wenn einer anfängt, müssen alle die nicht schwächer werden wollen mitmachen und möglichst besser sein!


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn einer anfängt, müssen alle die nicht schwächer werden wollen mitmachen und möglichst besser sein!


Achso... dann ist das also in Ordnung?


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Boah ey, wieder die alte Leier vom gebrochenen Versprechen. Von Gorbatschow widerlegt und selbst ein gewisser Putin hatte 2003 der Ukraine noch die Entscheidung ueber eine Buendniszugehoerigkeit freigestellt (wie ehrlich gemeint das war, darf im Lichte der aktuellen Entwicklung gleichwohl bezweifelt werden).
> 
> Aber hey, der Ami (nicht Amy, das ist die aus BBT) ist schuld. Immer. An allem. Basta! Die 1X0.000 bis an den Anus mit Offensivwaffen ausgeruesteten Soldaten an der Grenze zur Ukraine stehen dort nur, falls die Ukraine Russland angreift. Oder so aehnlich. Kannste echt glauben!
> 
> Manche Menschen haben ein Weltbild, so einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht wie ich da gerne vollkotzen moechte. "Neutrale Zone"? Hast Du etwa am BTM-Schraenkchen genascht?! Das sind _Menschen_, keine Puffer! Seit 2014 fuehrt Dein Pin-Up mittlerweile unerklaert Krieg gegen die Ukraine und hat den Tod einer fuenfstelligen Zahl von Menschen zu verantworten. Aber hey. Der Ami ist schuld. Immer. An allem. Basta!


... und woher hat der Gute seine Erkenntnis? Mal den Satelliten bemüht? Mal die einschlägigen YT Channels der Ukrainer und Russen sowie der jeweiligen Oppositionen gecheckt? Bilde dir deine Meinung, aber bilde dir nichts darauf ein. Denn Fakten sind Fakten und Politik ist Politik. Wer sich aber über Jahre nur berieseln lässt und nur die eine Seite in Hochglas beglotzt, was will man da erwarten.

Anscheinend ist es für die meisten Leute viel einfache zu verstehen, wenn schwarz/weiss gezeichnet wird. Der kalte Krieg ist zurück! Lasst uns Gräben buddeln, ist einfacher!

Halte das Volk dumm und lass es zu Dir aufschauen. Kommt dir das bekannt vor?


RyzA schrieb:


> Achso... dann ist das also in Ordnung?


... nein, es ist nicht in Ordnung. Normal müsste man den jenigen zur Ordnung rufen. Und der Goldfisch zog los, dem Piranha die Leviten zu lesen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber machen Länder wie China auch. Z.B. in Afrika.
> Was aber keine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung sein soll.


Die Europäer haben Afrika über Jahrhunderte ausgebeutet und Millionen Menschen versklavt.
China macht jetzt das gleiche. Sie lassen die Afrikaner arbeiten und kassieren den Profit.
Du kannst das nur unterbinden, wenn du den Wohlstand in Afrika erhöhst und nicht nur den Profit im Auge hast aber sowas funktioniert im Kapitalismus nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das nur unterbinden, wenn du den Wohlstand in Afrika erhöhst und nicht nur den Profit im Auge hast aber sowas funktioniert im Kapitalismus nicht.


Du kannst ja dann mal gucken, wie sowas im Kommunismus funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das nur unterbinden, wenn du den Wohlstand in Afrika erhöhst und nicht nur den Profit im Auge hast aber sowas funktioniert im Kapitalismus nicht.


Eigentlich werden denen ihre eigenen Rohstoffe geklaut. Und wenn dort jemand davon profitiert, sind es nur korrupte Regierungen die sich einen Sch**ss um ihr eigenes Volk kümmern.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich werden denen ihre eigenen Rohstoffe geklaut. Und wenn dort jemand davon profitiert, sind es nur korrupte Regierungen die sich einen Sch**ss um ihr eigenes Volk kümmern.


... und nun frage dich mal, wer da wieder seine Finger im Spiel hat! Dem Chinesen ist es egal, er möchte sein Geld nur anlegen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du kannst ja dann mal gucken, wie sowas im Kommunismus funktioniert.


... schaue dir mal an welche Entwicklung Mosambik oder Simbabwe nach ihrer Unabhängigkeit gemacht haben - zumindestens bis 1987.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und nun frage dich mal, wer da wieder seine Finger im Spiel hat! Dem Chinesen ist es egal, er möchte sein Geld nur anlegen.


Das es den Chinesen egal ist weiß ich. Genauso wie es früher den Kolonialmächten egal war.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das es den Chinesen egal ist weiß ich. Genauso wie es früher den Kolonialmächten egal war.


... die Art und Weise ist eine andere. Was die großen Kolonialmächte gemacht haben war schlicht und ergreifend Völkermord!
@Don-71 ... wusstest du, dass Lachen ein Methode ist Unsicherheit zu überspielen?


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wD9-7NdaJWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @compisucher ... du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht: weil es dir persönlich gut tut, wählst du eine Seite. Richtig? Und genau damit liegt der Hase auf dem Tablett! Es ist dir also egal, was der Ami oder die Nato anstellt, Hauptsache es geht Dir gut?


Große Töne, muss man Dir lassen. Selbst in Deutschland leben, von all dem profitieren, aber den Kritikhannes raushängen lassen, ohne dabei zu verstehen, dass unsere Art zu Leben - und damit ist nicht nur der Konsumteil gemeint, sondern auch unsere Wertegesellschaft - durch internationale Bündnisse abgesichert sind, dazu zählt u.a. die NATO. Es ist, nur so nebenbei, auch NICHT egal was die NATO anstellt, denn wir sind Teil dieses Bündnisses. Und das man dabei nicht immer einer Meinung sein muss zeigt Deutschland und andere NATO Partner immer wieder. Siehe Irak 2003, siehe Ukraine 2022.



brooker schrieb:


> Und da haben wir das "ICH"! Hauptsache "ICH", der Rest ist mir egal. Aber es wird der Tag kommen, da wird es auch dir nicht mehr so gehen, wie du es dir wünscht oder du es von zu Hause gewohnt bist.


Richtig, das ist der Tag an dem das Wunschdenken von einem einsamen Deutschland, das sich von den bösen Amis und der kriegstreibenden NATO abkoppelt und dann feststellen muss, das man ja gar nicht mehr von Verbündeten umgegeben ist.




brooker schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt nun Polen, die Slowakei und Ukraine? Wenn man seine politischen Gegner nicht ständig stört, dann könnte er sich zu gut entwickeln. Das die Störungen von Russland aber in der EU passieren ist eine tolle Situation: die EU, die europäische Partnerschaft als Gegengewicht zu Supermächten wie den USA.


Du merkst selbst wie du den entscheidenden Punkt hier verpasst oder? Russland arbeitet nicht auf die Zerschlagung der EU hin weil Russland das lustig findet - sondern weil eine geeinte EU dem russischen Machtgewinn im Weg steht.




brooker schrieb:


> Der Versuch einer Unabhängigkeit, wird mit der angezettelten Unruhe u.a. in der Ukraine ordentlich torpediert. Gas aus Russland ist damit nicht möglich, wir müssen dann, auch wenn wir nicht wollen auf USA Umweltsündegas zurückgreifen. Der Russe, muss Geld und andere Ressourcen in die Rüstung stecken anstatt in die Wirtschaft und ins Volk. Das destabilisiert auf Dauer und schwächt die Supermacht Russland. Der Ami erfreut sich weiter seiner militärischen Überlegenheit und nutzt diese weiter schamlos aus!


Ist das Unwissenheit oder Verblendung? Niemand zwingt Russland hunderttausende Soldaten an der Grenze zur Ukraine zu stationieren oder 30.000 Soldaten in Belarus. Und Amerika hat besseres zu tun als Soldaten in Europa zu stationieren um Russland abzuschrecken, mit China & Nordkorea hat man ganz andere Probleme am Hals. Aber das klingt halt nicht so geil wie die Mär vom armen Russland das ja quasi gezwungen wird sich zu verteidigen.
Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Drang hinter allem ne US Verschwörung zu sehen?




brooker schrieb:


> Solange Deutschland nicht militärisch unabhängig ist, werden wir hier wie eine zahnlose Kobra der Flöte der USA folgen müssen.


Du befürwortest als nicht nur einen Bruch mit der NATO, sondern auch die atomare Aufrüstung Deutschlands?
Das wird Probleme geben, ich glaube nicht, dass alle unsere Nachbarn ein nuklear bestücktes Deutschland so gerne sehen, v.a. wenn wir dann auch noch aus gemeinsamen Militärbündnissen austreten.




brooker schrieb:


> Zum Thema NATO Erweiterung: welchen Nutzen bringt Polen, die Slowakei und die Ukraine? Kampftechnisch, Knowhow oder Strategisch. Ähm, nur strategisch, der Rest an diesen Ländern kostet nur Geld. Es sind nur Putzerfische am Maul des Hais. Das Phänomen gibt es in der EU ebenso.


Land will in Nato. Stellt Antrag. Mitgliedsstaaten stimmen ab.
Hast du, also nur für ne Sekunde, mal drüber nachgedacht, dass ggf. Polen, die Slowakei & die Ukraine in die NATO WOLLEN, weil diese Staaten der Meinung sind, davon zu profitieren? Nein? Wundert mich grad nicht.
Mal überlegen, was könnten Staaten der ehemaligen Sowjetunion wohl für einen Benefit in einem NATO Beitritt sehen, muss irgendwas mit Russland zu tun haben...



brooker schrieb:


> Denkt einfach mal von vorn bis hinten, vom Feinen ins Grobe darüber nach und findet euch irgendwann im "WIR".


Könnte so beim Wendler auf Telegram stehen.

@RyzA 
Nicht deine Schuld, aber bei dem Videotitel bekomm ich direkt das kalte kotzen. Wenn gewisse Kreise zu dämlich sind dieses jetzt entstehende Szenario nicht vorhersagen zu können, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass Putin nicht berechenbar wäre. Wir arbeiten seit Wochen im Krisenstab mit dieser Möglichkeit und haben dieses Vorgehen auch für wahrscheinlicher erachtet als eine komplette Invasion der Ukraine.
Mit Anerkennung der Gebiete schafft Putin ein Georgien 2.0 und zwingt die Ukraine entweder militärisch gegen die Entscheidung vorzugehen, was Putin den Grund für einen Militärschlag liefert, oder dies hinzunehmen, was sich für die Regierung der Ukraine, nennen wir es nachteilig, auswirken dürfte.

Aber Hauptsache man kann hier weiter das Bild vom Irren im Kreml aufzeigen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Nicht deine Schuld, aber bei dem Videotitel bekomm ich direkt das kalte kotzen. Wenn gewisse Kreise zu dämlich sind dieses jetzt entstehende Szenario nicht vorhersagen zu können, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass Putin nicht berechenbar wäre. Wir arbeiten seit Wochen im Krisenstab mit dieser Möglichkeit und haben dieses Vorgehen auch für wahrscheinlicher erachtet als eine komplette Invasion der Ukraine.
> Mit Anerkennung der Gebiete schafft Putin ein Georgien 2.0 und zwingt die Ukraine entweder militärisch gegen die Entscheidung vorzugehen, was Putin den Grund für einen Militärschlag liefert, oder dies hinzunehmen, was sich für die Regierung der Ukraine, nennen wir es nachteilig, auswirken dürfte.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache man kann hier weiter das Bild vom Irren im Kreml aufzeigen.


Mir wurden mehrere Videos mit der selben Meldung auf YouTube angezeigt. Dann hatte ich das erst"beste" genommen. Ich halte Putin auch nicht für unberechenbar oder Irre.


----------



## Lotto (21. Februar 2022)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso der Westen nicht einfach eine Osterweiterung der NATO vertraglich ausgeschlossen hat? Hätte niemanden wirklich wehgetan.
Das das nicht passiert zeigt für mich vor allem nur eins: die USA möchte diese Option einfach nicht, weil alle anderen Optionen für die USA positiver sind. Nun also Sanktionen. Schön...das trifft Europa im Prinzip genauso hart wie Russland. Und ratet mal wer dabei nicht verliert, sondern nur gewinnt: richtig die USA, welche endlich ihr Fracking-Gas überteuert an uns verkaufen können, obwohl in der Ostsee eine niegelnagelneue Pipeline liegt mit der wir viel günstigeres russisches Gas bekommen könnten.
Eben gerade gelesen: für diese Winter reichen die Gasreserven noch. Also ich finde das äußerst beunruhigend. Die USA können dann nächsten Winter für ihr Gas das x-fache verlangen und Europa hat keine(!) Wahl als das zu bezahlen. Und unsere Annalena sieht es nicht...was kostet die Welt...Miete ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit am explodieren und jetzt noch die Nebenkosten...


----------



## Andrej (21. Februar 2022)

Der Sinn der Anerkennung der selbsternannten Republiken erschließt sich mir nicht?! Die Menschen die dort leben, werden davon nicht profitieren, sowie die Menschen in Russland - obwohl sich mein Vater in Russland richtig darüber freut (mein Gefühl nachdem ich mit ihm telefoniert habe).
Mir tun die Menschen leid, die nun schon 8 Jahre ihres Lebens verlohren haben und wenn man den Zerfall der UdSSR mit dazu nimmt, dann ist es für viele schon das halbe Leben! Ich hoffe auch für uns hier, dass die Politiker einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und alles dafür tun, dass die Preise nicht explodieren - sowohl für Lebensmittel als auch für Energie!

Also bei den Gaspreisen gab es auch schon schlimmere Jahre!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du kannst ja dann mal gucken, wie sowas im Kommunismus funktioniert.


Es geht um die Nachteile des Kapitalismus. Wieso kommst du mit dem Kommunismus um die Ecke?
Willst du dir den Kapitalismus schön saufen?


----------



## hoffgang (21. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso der Westen nicht einfach eine Osterweiterung der NATO vertraglich ausgeschlossen hat? Hätte niemanden wirklich wehgetan.


Vollkommen richtig so! Blos keine Erweiterung der NATO gen Osten, russische Panzer entlang der innerdeutschen Grenze immer noch beste Lösung für alle.
Wie schaffen es Menschen hinter jedem Dreck ne US Verschwörung zu sehen, können sich aber nicht vorstellen, dass Staaten wie Polen, die Slowakei, Rumänien etc. ohne die NATO weiterhin unter russischem Einfluss stehen würden. Eines stimmt dabei, wir würden ohne NATO Osterweiterung heute definitiv keine russischen Panzer an der Grenze zur Ukraine sehen.
Aber vllt an der Grenze zu Deutschland. 




Lotto schrieb:


> Das das nicht passiert zeigt für mich vor allem nur eins: die USA möchte diese Option einfach nicht, weil alle anderen Optionen für die USA positiver sind.


Oder für alle anderen Staaten in Europa, oder für ehemalige Sowjetrepubliken




Lotto schrieb:


> Nun also Sanktionen. Schön...das trifft Europa im Prinzip genauso hart wie Russland. Und ratet mal wer dabei nicht verliert, sondern nur gewinnt: richtig die USA, welche endlich ihr Fracking-Gas überteuert an uns verkaufen können, obwohl in der Ostsee eine niegelnagelneue Pipeline liegt mit der wir viel günstigeres russisches Gas bekommen könnten.


Niemand hindert Russland daran die beiden Gebiete im Osten der Ukraine NICHT anzuerkennen, die 30.000 Soldaten aus Belarus wieder abzuziehen und nach Ende der Manöver die Truppen von der Grenze wieder in die Kasernen zu verlegen. Schwupps gibts keine Sanktionen und die Amis können sich ihr Frackinggas in beliebige Körperöffnungen stecken.




Lotto schrieb:


> Eben gerade gelesen: für diese Winter reichen die Gasreserven noch. Also ich finde das äußerst beunruhigend. Die USA können dann nächsten Winter für ihr Gas das x-fache verlangen und Europa hat keine(!) Wahl als das zu bezahlen. Und unsere Annalena sieht es nicht...was kostet die Welt...Miete ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit am explodieren und jetzt noch die Nebenkosten...


Genau, weil das Ziel der USA die Destabilisierung Europas ist...


----------



## Don-71 (21. Februar 2022)

Es scheinen ziemlich schlechte Drogen im Umlauf zu sein!

Der Einmarsch hat begonnnen




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Im Grunde genommen kopiert Putin, Hitler fast zu 100%, weshalb ich diese beiden ab jetzt auch vergleiche.


hoffgang schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Nicht deine Schuld, aber bei dem Videotitel bekomm ich direkt das kalte kotzen. Wenn gewisse Kreise zu dämlich sind dieses jetzt entstehende Szenario nicht vorhersagen zu können, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass Putin nicht berechenbar wäre. Wir arbeiten seit Wochen im Krisenstab mit dieser Möglichkeit und haben dieses Vorgehen auch für wahrscheinlicher erachtet als eine komplette Invasion der Ukraine.
> Mit Anerkennung der Gebiete schafft Putin ein Georgien 2.0 und zwingt die Ukraine entweder militärisch gegen die Entscheidung vorzugehen, was Putin den Grund für einen Militärschlag liefert, oder dies hinzunehmen, was sich für die Regierung der Ukraine, nennen wir es nachteilig, auswirken dürfte.
> 
> *Aber Hauptsache man kann hier weiter das Bild vom Irren im Kreml aufzeigen.*


Der Plan mag sehr rational sein, die "Argumente" mit einem angeblichen Genozid an der russischen Bevölkerung, einer angeblich ukrainischen Atombombe etc. sind faktisch krank und irre!
Desweiteren die Behauptung, die Ukrainer hätten weder Anspruch auf eigene Staatlichkeit noch seien sie in der Lage diese herzustellen, läst ein an der geistigen Gesundheit des Kreml Chefs akut zweifeln, genauso wie bei seinen Apologeten in diesem Forum.


----------



## hoffgang (21. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @hoffgang ... es gehören immer mindestens zwei zu einem Streit. Du sagst, der Russe will die EU zerschlagen. Warum haben wir denn trotzdem mit Russland langfristige Verträge abschließen können? Warum bekommen wir Energie so außerordentlich günstig aus Russland?


Ist das dein Ernst? Großer Gott ey, wo fängt man da an. Die russische Kampagne zur Destabilisierung der EU dauert seit Jahren an, das geht über die Verbindung zu rechten Parteien in verschiedenen Ländern (Le Pen in Frankreich, AfD in Deutschland, Lega Nord Italien), die leider leider auch gegen den Euro sind und gegen die EU, also rein zufällig. Russisches Gas ist dabei ein Spaltnagel, siehe Nordstream 2. Wer schert derzeit aus dem EU / NATO Kanon aus? Deutschland. Das kommt nicht bei allen unseren Partnern so gut an und wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir uns hier nicht isolieren. Russland verkauft uns aus folgenden Gründen Gas:
- Wir sind ein guter Abnehmer und zahlen
- Was der Russe beliefert beliefert der Ami nicht
- Wenn wir unsere Versorgung auf Russland ausrichten dann sind wir beeinflussbar.

Dann wären da noch Russlands Attentate in der EU, die Machtproben jederzeit wie es beliebt nukleares Material in den Westen zu bringen, die gezielten Desinformationskampagnen, z.b. im Rahmen der Flüchtlingskrise 2015...




brooker schrieb:


> Ich für mich habe eine deutliche, positive wirtschaftliche Entwicklung mit Russland gesehen, bis die USA - die CIA, NSA, Special Forces, private Sicherheitsunternehmen oder wer auch immer, angefangen haben ,rund her rum Feuer zu legen.


Nebelverhangene Andeutungen wabern bedeutungsschwanger aber inhaltsleer durchs Forum...




brooker schrieb:


> Wer gibt schon gern zu, dass er nur eine Marionette ist? Das macht natürlich fast niemand freiwillig. Leider ist es so.
> Frage: warum soll Deutschland sich nicht wie die Schweiz verhalten können? Ja klar, wir müssten unseren voreilenden Gehorsam ablegen, Klarheit schaffen, mit unserer Geschichte abschließen und uns endlich mal um unseren innerdeutschen Probleme kümmern. Warum machen wir das nicht?


Ja genau. Machen wir doch alle einen auf Schweiz. Scheiß auf die EU, auf Freizügigkeit, auf Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit. Alle Neutral, jeder für sich, wird schon gutgehen. Denn Russland ist ja gar kein Land auf dem Weg zur Großmacht sondern wird ja nur von den USA gegängelt...

Mal ehrlich, wie kommt man auf sowas wenn man auch nur für ne Sekunde in die Geschichte nach '45 schaut. Als ob Deutschland es sich erlauben könnte die Schweiz zu simulieren nachdem wir Jahrzehntelang russische Panzerdivisionen kurz vor Fulda stehen hatten.
So wie du denkst funktioniert die Welt nicht. Wir sind tragender Teil derjenigen Systeme die unsere Sicherheit garantieren, da können wir nicht einfach sagen, Tschö mit Ö, wir sind dann mal auf dem Sonnendeck. Das hätte man vllt gern, aber leider gibts einen ganz fiesen Ort Namens Realität.




brooker schrieb:


> Warum kann die Ukraine nicht genauso wie Finnland seit 1944 eine neutrale Zone sein? In Finnland wohnen auch Russen, es wurde viele Jahre immer hin und her gereicht. Aber trotz neutraler Zone, alles Bestens. Und den Finne hat auch keine Angst vorm Russen. Trotzdem bietet ihm die USA Kampfflugzeuge an. Hmmm.


Erstens ist Finnland in der EU und damit bereits in einem System kollektiver Sicherheit mit NATO Staaten. Zweitens, Dir ist bewusst das Finnland über einen NATO Beitritt nachdenkt weil Finnland in Russland eine Bedrohung sieht, oder? Ganz nebenbei, die Ukraine als souveräner Staat wird wohl noch selbst entscheiden dürfen, oder? Oben von Marionetten faseln, jetzt der Ukraine diktieren was Sie zu tun und zu lassen hat damit wir mit dem Russen kein Thema kriegen. Ich liebe Stringenz in einer Argumentationsführung.

Warum das für die Ukraine schlecht ist? Carlo erklärt das: https://internationalepolitik.de/de/es-geht-um-die-grundprinzipien-internationaler-politik

@Don-71
Unwahrheiten streuen um Ziele zu erreichen ist nicht krank oder irre, sondern praktikabel. Das Putin faktisch komplett erlogenen Blödsinn daherlabert muss nicht diskutiert werden, das rational WARUM er das tut ist dagegen vollkommen durchdacht und ergibt Sinn.

Die Entsendung der Truppen in die Gebiete Luhansk & Donezk folgen dem Drehbuch. Wer sich kurz davon löst wird froh sein. Warum? Nun, das Szenario welches bis vor kurzem noch die Presse dominiert hat war ein Einmarsch mit dem Ziel Kiew zu erobern - das ist zwar nicht vom Tisch, aber erscheint wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher solange die Ukraine nicht auf die russischen Truppen reagiert. Nächster Meilenstein: Zu sehen wo die Russischen Truppen in der Ukraine zum stehen kommen.
Ich mach mich ins Bett, könnte ne kurze Nacht werden.


----------



## brooker (21. Februar 2022)

... wie wir hier gerade wieder lernen, es gibt nur eine Wahrheit! GN8


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso der Westen nicht einfach eine Osterweiterung der NATO vertraglich ausgeschlossen hat? Hätte niemanden wirklich wehgetan.



Weil der Westen als Gesamtheit weder sich etwas vorschreiben lässt noch dritten etwas vorschreiben will. Warum sollte man Finnland auf ewig und alle Zeiten verbieten, in die NATO einzutreten? Haben Finnen keine Rechte? Und: Sollte diese Entscheidung von Russland getroffen werden? Ist Finnland russische Kolonie, die keine eigene Außenpolitik betreiben darf und ist die NATO ein Erfüllungsgenosse dieser Imperialpolitik?

Nö.

Im übrigen fordert Putin nicht nur ein Verbot weiterer Bündnissaufnahmen von heute bis in alle Ewigkeit, sondern er fordert ein Verbot der NATO-Ausweitung rückwirkend ab 1990. Das heißt auch den Abzug aller Truppen aus Litauen, Lettland, Estland, Polen, Ungarn, Tschechien, .... - insgesamt ein Ende des gegenseitigen militärischen Schutzes für die Hälfte der NATO-Mitglieder. Kleiner gehts für den Zar nicht.



> Schön...das trifft Europa im Prinzip genauso hart wie Russland. Und ratet mal wer dabei nicht verliert, sondern nur gewinnt: richtig die USA,



Die USA sind einer der größten Importeuere von russischem Erdöl. Das wäre einer der ersten Punkte, den man stoppen sollte.



> welche endlich ihr Fracking-Gas überteuert an uns verkaufen können, obwohl in der Ostsee eine niegelnagelneue Pipeline liegt mit der wir viel günstigeres russisches Gas bekommen könnten.



North Stream 2 hat rein gar nichts mit unseren Gaspreisen zu tun. Die bestehenden Pipelines sind noch lange nicht ausgelastet und wie weiter oben schon vorgerechnet liegen die zusätzlichen Durchleitungskosten, die bislang entstehen, bei maximal 0,5% unseres Gaspreises. Bei North Stream 2 geht es einerseits langfristig darum, den Verbrauch steigern zu können (was wir, breaking news es gibt einen klimwandel, gar nicht wollen) und andererseits darum, die Ukraine von einer wichtigen Einnahmenquelle abzuschneiden. Für ein so armes Land sind Transitgebühren 0,5% des westeuropäischen Gasverbrauchs nämlich kein Kleinkram.



> Eben gerade gelesen: für diese Winter reichen die Gasreserven noch. Also ich finde das äußerst beunruhigend. Die USA können dann nächsten Winter für ihr Gas das x-fache verlangen und Europa hat keine(!) Wahl als das zu bezahlen.



Kannst du mal einen Absatz schreiben, ohne 100% Bullshit zu verbreiten?
Der größte Flüssiggasexporteur der Welt ist Katar. Gefolgt von Australien. Gefolgt von Malaysia. 2019 hatten die USA nicht einmal 7% Anteil. Natürlich kommt es denen sehr gelegen, wenn sich mehr Abnehmer finden, da sie diesen Anteil aufgrund der hohen Fracking-Kosten nur steigern können, wenn der Preis für Flüssiggas/die Nachfrage hoch ist, aber dass wir keine Alterantiven hätten, ist von hinten bis vorne falsch.




brooker schrieb:


> Warum kann die Ukraine nicht genauso wie Finnland seit 1944 eine neutrale Zone sein?



War sie.
Bis 2014 sogar wesentlich neutraler als EU-Mitglied Finnland.

Dann wurde sie russische Besatzungszone.



> UPDATE... "Präsident Wladimir Putin hat die russischen Streitkräfte mit der Aufgabe beauftragt, den Frieden in den Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk sicherzustellen. Außerdem ordnet der russische Präsident an, die diplomatischen Beziehungen mit den beiden Republiken aufzunehmen."



Östereich und Böhmen sind abgehakt - bald ist 5:45.
Mal gucken, ob die Weltgemeinschaft diesmal schlauer handelt. Immerhin haben wir es nur mit einem Arschloch, aber nicht mit einem Wahnsinnigen zu tun. Das heißt hinreichend Druck kann Wirkung entfalten. Genauso wie mangelnder Druck die Wirkung entfaltet hat, die wir jetzt sehen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja genau. Machen wir doch alle einen auf Schweiz. Scheiß auf die EU, auf Freizügigkeit, auf Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit. Alle Neutral, jeder für sich, wird schon gutgehen.



Die Ukraine beweißt es! Und Georgien auch!



> Erstens ist Finnland in der EU und damit bereits in einem System kollektiver Sicherheit mit NATO Staaten.



Mit Sicherheit ist es innerhalb der EU nicht weit her. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich die Finnen rechtzeitig auskäsen - und die Schweden bitte gleich mit. Das wäre eine angemessene Reaktion auf die russische Eroberungspolitik.

(Österreich wäre auch eine nette Ergänzung und Irland hat sich kürzlich über russsische Manöver in ihrer Wirtschaftszone beklagt, aber da mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen. Die sind versuchen schon sehr lange, einen auf Schweiz zu machen, vergessen aber, dass sie nicht deren Banken haben.)



> Die Entsendung der Truppen in die Gebiete Luhansk & Donezk folgen dem Drehbuch. Wer sich kurz davon löst wird froh sein. Warum? Nun, das Szenario welches bis vor kurzem noch die Presse dominiert hat war ein Einmarsch mit dem Ziel Kiew zu erobern - das ist zwar nicht vom Tisch, aber erscheint wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher solange die Ukraine nicht auf die russischen Truppen reagiert. Nächster Meilenstein: Zu sehen wo die Russischen Truppen in der Ukraine zum stehen kommen.



Natürlich an der Linie gemäß Minsker Abkommen, dass Putin jetzt zwar de facto aufgelöst hat, auf dessen Einhaltung er aber sicher weiter bestehen wird.
Vorerst. Einen Monat Stellung halten, Druck aufbauen, gerne ein paar Ukrainer abschießen, die "provozieren". Dann mal weitersehen, was man sich noch so haben wollen könnte...

Wobei ich gespannt bin, wie es politisch weitergeht. Russland stellt jetzt die Armee von "Neurussland", stellt schon länger die Verwaltung von "Neurussland", Russland stellt die Staatsfinanzen von "Neurussland" und man kann wohl darauf wetten, dass Polizei und Justiz auch nicht mehr unabhängig sind; die Politik ist ja ehe gleichgeschaltet. Aber bislang hat Putin sich kategorisch geweigert, die Aufnahmegesuche anzunehmen.

Ich dachte das liegt daran, dass er den Stress mit dem Donbass nicht will, sondern sich die Möglichkeit offen hält, diese für ihn relativ wertlosen "Ukrainer" bei Bedarf fallen zu lassen. Aber das hat er heute ziemlich verwirkt. Ein freiwilliger Rückzug aus den Positionen ist ohne Gesichtsverlust wohl kaum noch möglich. Als eigenständige Staaten können die ""Republiken"" aber auch nicht existieren.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Entsendung der Truppen in die Gebiete Luhansk & Donezk folgen dem Drehbuch. Wer sich kurz davon löst wird froh sein. Warum? Nun, das Szenario welches *bis vor kurzem noch die Presse dominiert hat war ein Einmarsch mit dem Ziel Kiew zu erobern - das ist zwar nicht vom Tisch, aber erscheint wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher *solange die Ukraine nicht auf die russischen Truppen reagiert. Nächster Meilenstein: Zu sehen wo die Russischen Truppen in der Ukraine zum stehen kommen.
> Ich mach mich ins Bett, könnte ne kurze Nacht werden.


Wenn man sich seine Rede heute angehört hat und seine "historischen Bezüge", halte ich deine Aussage für ausgesprochen optimistisch, ich bin eher vom Gegenteil überzeugt, das er genau das meint was er sagt, das die gesammte Ukraine nach seiner Ansicht, keine Existenzberechtigung hat und dementsprechend wird er handeln.
Darüber hinaus hat er eine "Kriegsrede"  gegen die Nato gehalten und nachdem was ich bei Hart aber Fair heute sehen musste, ist dieser Mann völlig abgeschottet und mittlerweile Beratungsresistent und bewegt sich wohl nur noch in Spähren seiner eigenen zukünftigen "historischen Figur"
Gerade seine historischen Ergüsse werden im Osten Europas mehr als nur für Aufregung sorgen, sie werden Regierungen und auch Menschen zum Handeln treiben, denn die Gefahr ist mehr als groß, das er das völlig ernst meint und erst dann aufhört, wenn er die UdSSR und ihren gesammten Einflussbereich in Europa wieder hergestellt hat, nichts anderes hat er in dieser Rede angekündigt.

Und abgesehen davon, glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass sich die Ukraine nicht wehren wird, wenn ein russischer Soldat seinen Fuss über die ausgehandelte Demakrationslinie setzt, dann wird es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit knallen, denn auch eine ukrainische Regierung muss noch ihr Gesicht wahren vor ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung und im politischen Geschäft, sonst können sie gleich geschlossen die "Hausschlüssel" nach Moskau schicken und abtreten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

Wenn es nach Putin ginge, würde er gerne, die alte Sowjetunion wieder herstellen.
Langsam glaube ich auch das der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.

*Edit: *Aber Obama hatte ihn damals auch schwer gekränkt

Obama verhöhnt Russland als Regionalmacht

Das war kein guter Schachzug.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Na ja, das Thema ist mit der Putin-Rede eigentlich durch.
Er spricht die Rechtsstaatlichkeit der Ukraine ab, aus seiner Sicht ein Staat, der nicht existieren dürfte, sondern territoral zu "Groß-"Russland gehören sollte.
Auch die inakzeptable geforderte Rückzug von Nato Truppen aus NATO Ländern ist nichts anderes als eine verbale Drohkulisse, mit dem einzigen Zwecke, eben auch die baltischen Staaten, Polen usw. zu destabilisieren.
Letztlich hat er seine revisionistische Einstellung gestern endgültig offenbart.

@brooker :
ich antworte auf deine vorwurfsvolle wall of text relativ kurz.
Versuche mal, dien hier geäußerten anti-Nato Parolen in einem russischen blog und unter dem topic: ich bin gegen Putin in ähnlich gewählter Schärfe
Hier bei und bekommst du maximal schriftlichen Gegenwind.
In Russland hast du jedoch die Wahl -äh, nicht du, jemand anders wählt für dich aus- zw. Arbeitslager, vergiftet werden mit dem Regenschirm, erschossen werden auf offener Straße, Enteignung und ähnliche Scherze.
Was man eben so mit Regimegegnerlandläufig in Russland  macht.

Und du fragst hier allen ernstes, warum ich im westlichen Lager bin? 
Ich stehe nun mal auf Meinungsfreiheit, Demokratie und gebe offen auch zu, dass dieses System Mängel hat.
Unterschied erkannt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Putin ginge, würde er gerne, die alte Sowjetunion wieder herstellen.
> Langsam glaube ich auch das der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat.
> 
> *Edit: *Aber Obama hatte ihn damals auch schwer gekränkt
> ...


Es war und ist schlichtweg die Wahrheit.
Russland ist ein Schwellenland mit Atomwaffen.

So wie die USA ein globalplayer sind, ohne manchmal zu wissen, wie das Land eigentlich heisst und wo es genau liegt, in dem sie gerade Krieg führen...


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es war und ist schlichtweg die Wahrheit.
> Russland ist ein Schwellenland mit Atomwaffen.
> 
> So wie die USA ein globalplayer sind, ohne manchmal zu wissen, wie das Land eigentlich heisst und wo es genau liegt, in dem sie gerade Krieg führen...


Russland könnten wie sie wollten auch global agieren denke ich. Sie haben wohl nur einen Flugzeugträger aber jede Menge Schiffe und U-Boote. Zumindest könnten sie überall auf der Welt einen Atomschlag ausüben.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland könnten wie sie wollten auch global agieren denke ich. Sie haben wohl nur einen Flugzeugträger aber jede Menge Schiffe und U-Boote. Zumindest könnten sie überall auf der Welt einen Atomschlag ausüben.


Meine ich ja, atomare Supermacht, wirtschaftlich Schwellenland, politisch Oligarchie mit einem "Vorreiter".

Die russische Marine in der konventionellen Kriegsführung würde ich jetzt nicht wirklich ernst nehmen wollen.
Sie ist relativ stark bei Landungsunternehmen, mittel ausgeprägt in der U-Boot Waffe ebenso in der U-Boot Bekämpfung.
Atomar-strategisch sind alleinig die russischen U-Boote mit Raketenkapazität.
Der einzig russische Träger hat in etwa die Kampffähigkeit der italienischen Garibaldi https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuseppe_Garibaldi_(551)
und ist der ebenso italienischen Cavour schon unterlegen:








						Cavour (550) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

Das Drehbuch wird weiter abgearbeitet.

*Erste Berichte über mögliche Grenzziehungen*​*08.55 Uhr:* Die "Volksrepubliken" sollen offenbar in den Grenzen der Regionen Donezk und Luhansk anerkannt werden. Das teilte der Vorsitzende des Komitees der Staatsduma mit, einen entsprechenden Bericht verbreitet die russische Nachrichtenagentur "Ria". Auch Russlands Innenminister Kolokoltsev soll sich dafür ausgesprochen haben. Das wäre ein Bereich, der viel größer ist als die Separatistengebiete und etwa auch die Stadt Mariupol umfasst.









						Ukrainische Armee drängt russische Truppen weiter zurück - Selenskyj rechnet mit heftigen Angriffen im Osten
					

Vor über einem Monat hat der russische Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine begonnen. Bei einem Gefangenenaustausch sind 86 ukrainische Soldatinnen und Soldaten freigelassen worden. Unterdessen brennt ein Öldepot im russischen Belgorod. Russland und die Ukraine geben sich gegenseitig die Verantwortung...




					www.focus.de


----------



## Tekkla (22. Februar 2022)

Wo ist denn unser Putinfreund geblieben, der immer so tat, als würde Russland nicht Böses planen?


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und woher hat der Gute seine Erkenntnis?



Aus dem russischen Fernsehen. In dem hat der kleine dicke Atomraketenmann naemlich gestern eine (buchstaeblich) Geschichts-Stunde abgehalten und erklaert, die Ukraine sei ja eigentlich gar kein eingenstaendiger Staat (vom Budapester Memorandum hast Du gehoert?) und gehoere vielmehr ganz selbstverstaendlich zu Russland (Fun Fact - dass es in dieser Form - also als Russische Foederation - auch erst seit 1991 gibt). Weshalb es auch keine grosse Sache sei, die "Volksrepubliken" der moskaufinanzierten Warlords anzuerkennen. Immerhin gilt es ja, dort einen Genozid zu verhindern, den ukrainische Faschisten (sind das dieselben, die 2014 in letzter Minute auf der Krim zurueckgeschlagen wurden?) zu verueben fest entschlossen sind.

Aber Ja. Leute "wie ich" machen es sich in den Schuetzengraeben des Kalten Krieges gemuetlich. Ich weiss nicht wie alt Du bist, aber ich habe den Kalten Krieg noch ein paar Jahre live erlebt - so gemuetlich war der gar nicht. Sowjetische Panzer in Prag, Budapest und Berlin - alle auf Einladung und um den amerikanischen Imperialismus zurueckzudraengen. Dejavu, anyone? Mir kommt es jedenfalls immer mehr so vor, als sei Nikita wieder im Kreml eingezogen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Drang hinter allem ne US Verschwörung zu sehen?



Ich vermute einen pharmakologischen Prozess.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser Putinfreund geblieben, der immer so tat, als würde Russland nicht Böses planen?



Der wartet auf die aktuellen Formulierungshilfen aus Moskau.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Man muss bei der gewählten Formulierung von Putin genau aufpassen.
Er hat NICHT davon gesprochen, das die jetzt von den Separatisten gehaltenen Territorien als unabhängige Staaten anerkannt werden,  sondern die *Oblaste* Luhansk und Donetsk.
Sprich, er wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit heute oder morgen erklären, dass sich die Ukraine aus diesen Oblasten zurückziehen soll^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ergeben die 120.000 Mann dort auf russischer Seite Sinn.
Diese Mannstärke braucht er nicht, um eh schon besetzte Gebiete weiter zu besetzen, sondern um größere Militäroperationen in einem Gebiet von Luhansk =26.700 km² + Donetzk = 26.500 km² = 53.200 km² oder etwas größer als ganz Niedersachsen (47.700 km²) zu besetzen....

Edit:
Beweis aus ntv:
_Nach Aussagen des Vorsitzenden des Ausschusses für innere Staatsangelegenheiten im Unterhaus, Leonid Kalaschnikow, plant Russland, die kompletten Regionen Donezk und Luhansk als eigenständig anzuerkennen._
Quelle:








						An welcher Grenze enden die "Volksrepubliken"?
					

Russlands Präsident Putin hat seine Drohungen wahr gemacht und Truppen in die selbst ernannten "Volksrepubliken" in der Ostukraine entsandt. Diese umfassen aber nicht die gesamten Regionen Donezk und Luhansk. Wo verläuft also die Grenze? Die Aussagen sind widersprüchlich.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man muss bei der gewählten Formulierung von Putin genau aufpassen.
> Er hat NICHT davon gesprochen, das die jetzt von den Separatisten gehaltenen Territorien als unabhängige Staaten anerkannt werden,  sondern die *Oblaste* Luhansk und Donetsk.
> Sprich, er wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit heute oder morgen erklären, dass sich die Ukraine aus diesen Oblasten zurückziehen soll^^
> 
> ...


Das ist doch die ganze Krux an der Sache. Putin schafft sich seine eigene Legimitation zur Invasion. Bleibt die Frage, wartet er bis der Westen wieder eingeschlafen ist oder nicht...


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist doch die ganze Krux an der Sache. Putin schafft sich seine eigene Legimitation zur Invasion. Bleibt die Frage, wartet er bis der Westen wieder eingeschlafen ist oder nicht...


Das Ganze kostet Putin gerade Unsummen an Geld, dass er eigentlich gar nicht hat.
Von der "Kosteneffizienz" her, müsste er jetzt das Gefecht suchen, um die Oblaste unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen.
Wartet er, bekommt die Ukraine aus dem Westen jeden Tag mehr Geld und Waffen und kann sich auf den Schlag besser vorbereiten.
Gefühlt wird es zum Stellvertreterkrieg kommen und die Ukraine wird bis zum Anschlag mit Westwaffen aufgerüstet.
Gefühlt wir das Ganze bitter blutig...


----------



## Rolk (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Ganze kostet Putin gerade Unsummen an Geld, dass er eigentlich gar nicht hat.
> Von der "Kosteneffizienz" her, müsste er jetzt das Gefecht suchen, um die Oblaste unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen.
> Wartet er, bekommt die Ukraine aus dem Westen jeden Tag mehr Geld und Waffen und kann sich auf den Schlag besser vorbereiten.
> Gefühlt wird es zum Stellvertreterkrieg kommen und die Ukraine wird bis zum Anschlag mit Westwaffen aufgerüstet.
> Gefühlt wir das Ganze bitter blutig...


Putins Stil wäre es vermutlich zu warten. Ich befürchte aber auch das er sich aus "praktischen Gründen" dagegen entscheidet.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2022)

[/QUOTE]





compisucher schrieb:


> Das Ganze kostet Putin gerade Unsummen an Geld, dass er eigentlich gar nicht hat.



Noe. Es kostet Russland und damit am Ende die Russen Geld, dass die nicht haben und das ihnen in Zukunft noch knapper werden duerfte, wenn der Westen nun die wirtschaftlichen Verflechtungen mit Russland wirklich zu kappen beginnt. Putins Geld ist unerreichbar fuer sowohl den Westen als auch die Menschen in Russland verbunkert. Als Immobilien, Unternehmensbeteiligungen, luxurioese Yachten, als protzige Uhr am Handgelenk etc. Der verliert weder Geld noch sein Leben. Das ueberlaesst er wie jeder nette Autokrat den "nuetzlichen Idioten" (wird Lenin zugeschrieben), a. k. a. dem Stimmvieh.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Aha, der BR geht allmählich die Lampe an:

aus nTV:
Breaking News Bundesregierung stoppt Zertifizierung von Nord Stream 2​22.02.2022, 12:00 Uhr

*Vor dem Hintergrund des eskalierenden Russland-Ukraine-Konflikts stoppt die Bundesregierung das Genehmigungsverfahren für die russisch-deutsche Erdgasleitung Nord Stream 2 bis auf Weiteres.*


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich seine Rede heute angehört hat und seine "historischen Bezüge", halte ich deine Aussage für ausgesprochen optimistisch, ich bin eher vom Gegenteil überzeugt, das er genau das meint was er sagt, das die gesammte Ukraine nach seiner Ansicht, keine Existenzberechtigung hat und dementsprechend wird er handeln.



Ich verstehe den Gedankengang und will diesen auch nicht ausschließen, aber wenn Putin Kiew erobern wöllte, warum hat er es nicht längst getan? Die Truppen sind bereit, die Landungskapazitäten im Süden seit Tagen vergrößert. Was bringt es zu warten? Das einzige was passiert, ist eine erhöhte Abwehrbereitschaft der Ukraine & mehr NATO Truppen im Osten - siehe die Verlegung der BW nach Litauen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus hat er eine "Kriegsrede"  gegen die Nato gehalten und nachdem was ich bei Hart aber Fair heute sehen musste, ist dieser Mann völlig abgeschottet und mittlerweile Beratungsresistent und bewegt sich wohl nur noch in Spähren seiner eigenen zukünftigen "historischen Figur"


Ganz ehrlich, das ist Unfug. Russland agiert seit Jahrzehnten rational erklärbar. Nimm die Theorie des Offensiven Realismus nach Mearsheimer, leg Russlands Verhalten dagegen - Match. Das ist kein Zufall, aber wir tun uns einfacher mit "Dem Irren aus Moskau" als mit "Rationaler Akteur handelt im Rahmen seiner Sicherheitspolitischen Agenda". Das scheint aus irgendeinem Grund immer ganz wichtig für uns zu sein, dass wir Staatslenker in diese Schublade stecken wenn Sie Handlungen begehen die gegen unsere Interessen verstoßen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Gerade seine historischen Ergüsse werden im Osten Europas mehr als nur für Aufregung sorgen, sie werden Regierungen und auch Menschen zum Handeln treiben, denn die Gefahr ist mehr als groß, das er das völlig ernst meint und erst dann aufhört, wenn er die UdSSR und ihren gesammten Einflussbereich in Europa wieder hergestellt hat, nichts anderes hat er in dieser Rede angekündigt.


Richtig und das ist teilweise was Putin möchte. Ich hab ein Interview von Carlo verlinkt, dort erklärt er, wieso sich Putin verzocken könnte, aber die Reaktion auf seine Aktion ist in Teilen gewollt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Und abgesehen davon, glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass sich die Ukraine nicht wehren wird, wenn ein russischer Soldat seinen Fuss über die ausgehandelte Demakrationslinie setzt, dann wird es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit knallen, denn auch eine ukrainische Regierung muss noch ihr Gesicht wahren vor ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung und im politischen Geschäft, sonst können sie gleich geschlossen die "Hausschlüssel" nach Moskau schicken und abtreten.


Ja... darauf hofft Putin doch, nicht umsonst hab ich Georgien 2.0 genannt...
Sollte die Ukraine hier militärisch tätig werden wird das DER Vorwand für einen russischen Militärschlag, das macht diese Aktion ja aus... Das hab ich auch hier im Thread schon beschrieben.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja... darauf hofft Putin doch, nicht umsonst hab ich Georgien 2.0 genannt...
> Sollte die Ukraine hier militärisch tätig werden wird das DER Vorwand für einen russischen Militärschlag, das macht diese Aktion ja aus... Das hab ich auch hier im Thread schon beschrieben.


Stimmt, die Mechanismen haben sich aus Sicht Putins in Georgien mit Abchasien und Südossetien, in Moldau mit Transnistrien und in Aserbeidschan mit Berg-Karabach bewährt.
Jetzt eben eine Nummer größer...


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2022)

... ich fasse die Aussagen hier zusammen: wir sind die Guten! Die anderen sind schuld! Meinungsfreiheit ... wenn einer eine andere Meinung und Sichtweise hat, ist das die Folge von Drogen! Die Beerdigungsveranstaltung von Nikita Chruschtschow war schon beeindruckend.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr traurig, dass es mal wieder nicht gelungen ist eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung mit Diplomatie zu verhindern. Viele Leben, Infrastruktur und Geld werden in den Himmel geblasen und die Umwelt freut sich. Hauptsache ist, man hat sich profiliert!


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich fasse die Aussagen hier zusammen: wir sind die Guten!


Definiere Wir & die Guten.
Wenn du es plakativ haben willst lautet die Antwort: Ja, denn Russlands Aggression hat auch negative Auswirkungen auf UNSERE Sicherheit. 



brooker schrieb:


> Die anderen sind schuld!


Schuld, Gut, Böse - das sind Floskeln um komplizierte Verflechtungen internationaler Sicherheitspolitik greifbar zu machen. Kurzfristig: Russland hat Schuld, zieht Putin seine Truppen zurück ist diese Krise beendet.




brooker schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ... wenn einer eine andere Meinung und Sichtweise hat, ist das die Folge von Drogen!


Darf ich nicht der freien Meinung sein, dass deine freie Meinung auf sehr viel Phantasie und sehr wenigen Fakten basiert, gemischt mit ner Menge Einbildung? Ist das nicht die Essenz von Meinungsfreiheit, dass wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sein dürfen?
Jeder darf seine Meinung äußern (solange er / sie damit nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt), aber niemand hat das seine Meinung anerkannt wird.




brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es sehr traurig, dass es mal wieder nicht gelungen ist eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung mit Diplomatie zu verhindern. Viele Leben, Infrastruktur und Geld werden in den Himmel geblasen und die Umwelt freut sich. Hauptsache ist, man hat sich profiliert!


Maybe weil das Modell "Wir verhindern Krieg mit Diplomatie" inhärente Schwächen hat?...
Vllt liegts auch daran, dass "Diplomatie" auch einen Anreiz braucht dieser zu Folgen, z.b. eine Glaubwürdige Abschreckung?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> dass es mal wieder nicht gelungen ist eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung mit Diplomatie zu verhindern


Wenn eine Seite unbedingt Krieg oder etwas Kriegsähnliches will, ist es nur sehr schwer dies zu verhindern, egal wie viel Diplomatische Anstrengungen es gab, dies sah man in der Geschichte leider schon sehr oft. Krieg will Russland aber sicher nicht, sie wollen Landgewinne, Landstriche die sowieso schon stark in ihrem Einflussbereich liegen. Die Gebiete bekommt man nur sehr selten durch Wahlen, es ist nicht unüblich Krisen auszulösen oder zu verstärken sodass man das erreicht was mit Wahlen nicht möglich ist, die Ukraine hätte Wahlen dieser Art auch niemals zugelassen. Putin hat seinem Volk versprochen das leiden der Gebiete zu mildern, wo zuvor natürlich ein massiver Propagandafeldzug geführt wurde um dies aufzubauen, wenn er dies nicht macht erscheint er nicht nur im inneren schwach, im Ausland schwach sondern vermittelt seinem Volk auch das er das leiden zuließ was er vorher konstruiert hat, er kann die Gebiete nur noch druck Druck von anderen Ländern "Freipressen", sonst wird er das Ziel im inneren. Putin hat sich in eine Lage gebracht wo er nicht mehr so einfach herauskommt, bevor er in Russland an Rückhalt verliert, nimmt er lieber massive Problem vom Ausland in kauf - wie alle guten Autokraten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Maybe weil das Modell "Wir verhindern Krieg mit Diplomatie" inhärente Schwächen hat?...
> Vllt liegts auch daran, dass "Diplomatie" auch einen Anreiz braucht dieser zu Folgen, z.b. eine Glaubwürdige Abschreckung?


Vor allem hat der Westen ja alles probiert. Nur Putin scheint das nicht zu jucken.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Maybe weil das Modell "Wir verhindern Krieg mit Diplomatie" inhärente Schwächen hat?...
> Vllt liegts auch daran, dass "Diplomatie" auch einen Anreiz braucht dieser zu Folgen, z.b. eine Glaubwürdige Abschreckung?


Yepp, die westliche Diplomatie hat mit Sanktionen nur bedingt Erfolg.
Wir sind ja eh die Bösen und schon 2014 wurden dann Dank eines russischen Medienhypes westliche Produkte per se sanktioniert. Lief also stellenweise ins Leere.
Na ja, Schweizer Käse und Nutella gehörten definitiv nicht zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln Russlands.
Der Westen hat systembedingt auch die Schwäche, dass er irgendwann wieder den Absatzmarkt braucht.
Mit etwas Durchhaltewillen und viel Wodka lässt sich auch die schärfste Sanktion totsaufen und aussitzen.
Die Wirtschaftsbosse werden nach Ende von all dem Wahnsinn die Ersten sein, die bei Putin wieder die Klingel putzen.
Konventionell-militärisch weiss Putin ganz genau, das selbst ein komplett einiges Europa wenn überhaupt maximal Defensiv (Verteidigung der Nato-Grenzen)  niemals offensiv (wir befreien jetzt wieder die Ukraine) agieren kann.

Ich ahne es schon, wenn es wirklich richtig ********************* laufen wird, werden jene, die die USA ständig anmosern, die ersten sein, die Hilfe nach der Weltpolizei rufen werden... war schon immer so.
Und hinterher sind sie wieder die Bösen, gerade so wie man es braucht.

Glaubwürdige Abschreckung, das muss allen klar sein, kostet richtig viel Geld.
Russland investiert die letzten 10 Jahre grob 10 % vom BiP.
Das ist die Dimension, die eine künftige glaubwürdige Abschreckung kosten wird.
Ich wäre prinzipiell dafür, aber der Preis vor allem in der unteren Mittelschicht und Unterschicht in unserer Gesellschaft wäre sehr hoch, nach heutige geltendem Wertemaßstab zu hoch.

Edit:
Lest das bitte mal, bis zum Schluss:








						Was verrät die Uhr von Russlands Verteidigungsminister?
					

Wladimir Putin beruft seinen Sicherheitsrat ein, um über die Anerkennung der "Volksrepubliken" Luhansk und Donezk zu beraten.  Die Ratschläge der Mitglieder sind wenig überraschend - doch die Uhr des Verteidigungsministers gibt Rätsel auf.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja... darauf hofft Putin doch, nicht umsonst hab ich Georgien 2.0 genannt...
> Sollte die Ukraine hier militärisch tätig werden wird das DER Vorwand für einen russischen Militärschlag, das macht diese Aktion ja aus... Das hab ich auch hier im Thread schon beschrieben.


Du erwartest ernsthaft, das sich das ukrainische Militär *vollständig *aus den Oblasken zurückzieht und Hundertausende "noch" Ukrainer die unter ihrem Schutz stehen (Stichwort Mariupol, plus andere Großstädte) räumt und die Menschen ihrem "russischen" Schicksal überläst?
Welche Legitimation hätte dann noch die derzeitige ukrainische Regierung gegenüber ihrer Bevölkerung?

Das wäre ähnlich als wenn die russische Armee an Oder und Neiße stehen würde und die Bundeswehr würde sich wieder an die alte BRD Grenze zurückziehen, weil man ja keinen Krieg möchte und schließlich waren die Russen ja schon mal in den neuen Bundesländern.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

@Don-71 : genau so geschehen in Georgien...


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erwartest ernsthaft, das sich das ukrainische Militär aus den Oblasken zurückzieht und Hundertausende "noch" Ukrainer die uner ihrem Schutz stehen (Stichwort Mariupol, plus andere Großstädte) räumt und die Menschen ihrem "russischen" Schicksal überläst?


Nein, das erwarte ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf? Kennst du den Begriff Catch-22? Das ist exakt was Putin für die Ukrainer hier herbeiführt. Greift die Ukraine an hat Putin seine Legitimation für einen Militärschlag. Lassen Sies dann folgt:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Legitimation hätte dann noch die derzeitige ukrainische Regierung gegenüber ihrer Bevölkerung?


Das hier. 
Beide Optionen sind mit massiven Nachteilen für die Ukraine verbunden, aber nur eine davon bedeutet kurzfristig Krieg. Richtig ist auch: Wenn es zu Protesten & zum Sturz der Regierung kommt, auch DANN hat Putin gewonnen, denn seine Behauptung, die Ukraine wäre ein instabiles Gebilde, nun, mehr instabiler als den Sturz der Regierung geht schlecht.

Denkst du immer noch, Russland würde nicht rational handeln?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wäre ähnlich als wenn die russische Armee an Oder und Neiße stehen würde und die Bundeswehr würde sich wieder an die alte BRD Grenze zurückziehen, weil man ja keinen Krieg möchte und schließlich waren die Russen ja schon mal in den neuen Bundesländern.


Was ist die Alternative? Lieber einen Krieg den man nicht gewinnen kann und der mit dem potentiellen Verlust der Souveränität endet? Nur des Krieges willen? Auch keine Option.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Don-71 : genau so geschehen in Georgien...


Ja weiß ich, aber was ist deiner Ansicht nach die Alternative, vor allen dingen als Legitimation vor seiner eigenen Bevölkerung?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, das erwarte ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf? Kennst du den Begriff Catch-22? Das ist exakt was Putin für die Ukrainer hier herbeiführt. *Greift die Ukraine an* hat Putin seine Legitimation für einen Militärschlag. Lassen Sies dann folgt:


Was hast du immer mit dem Wort Angriff, das verstehe ich überhaupt micht!
Das ukrainische Militär steht zur Zeit an einer ausgehandelten Demakrationslinie und die besetzten Gebiete der Separatisten umfassen eben nicht das gesammte Gebiet der beiden Oblasken!
*Wenn Putin diese haben will, muss er angreifen!*


hoffgang schrieb:


> Denkst du immer noch, Russland würde nicht rational handeln?


Habe ich behauptet er würde *aus seiner Sicht nicht rational handeln?*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was ist die Alternative? Lieber einen Krieg den man nicht gewinnen kann und der mit dem potentiellen Verlust der Souveränität endet? Nur des Krieges willen? Auch keine Option.


Das sehen wir beide dann sehr diametral, für was braucht man dann überhaupt noch eine Armee und Regierung, wenn die im Endeffekt sowieso das macht, was andere von ihr wollen, zum Nachteil und willentlich gegen die eigene Bevölkerung.
Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo es eben kein zurück mehr gibt, aus meiner Warte gesprochen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, aber was ist deiner Ansicht nach die Alternative, vor allen dingen als Legitimation vor seiner eigenen Bevölkerung?


in gewisser Weise mag diese -äh- Expansionspolitik auch ein Dampfablass dafür sein, dass er seit er an der Macht ist verspricht, den Russen würde es besser gehen unter seiner Knute.
Nun, das mag für einzelne Oligarchensippen durchaus zutreffen, die meisten Russen haben aber bis heute nicht viel davon gemerkt.
Zu dem Topic gibt es gerade bei der SZ einen - natürlich westlich eingefärbten - Kommentar:








						Russland: Putin fühlt sich von der Ukraine bedroht - das Volk nicht
					

Putin fühlt sich von der Ukraine bedroht – die Russen tun das nicht. Sie wollen ein höheres Lebensniveau, keinen Einmarsch in die Ukraine.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Die Alternative?
Schwer zu sagen, ich würde , wen er die Oblaste abfordert, mich zurückziehen.
Das bisschen dreckige Erde ist kein Menschenleben wert.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit dem Wort Angriff, das verstehe ich überhaupt micht!


Militärische Operationsart, zudem Grundsatz, keine Verteidigung ohne Gegenangriff.
(Erste Stunde Taktik, erste Lektion).




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ukrainische Militär steht zur Zeit an einer ausgehandelten Demakrationslinie und die besetzten Gebiete der Seperatisten umfassen eben nicht das gesamte Gebiet der beiden Oblasken!
> *Wenn Putin diese haben will, muss er angreifen!*


Jain. Siehe Georgien. Verleite den Staat dem du die Gebiete wegnimmst dazu, in die Offensive zu gehen, finde eine Legitimierung für einen Militärschlag. Zudem: Will Ukraine diese Gebiete halten werden Sie nicht drumrumkommen in die Initiative zu gehen, andernfalls wird man einen russischen Vorstoß nicht aufhalten können. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet er würde *aus seiner Sicht nicht rational handeln?*


Kam so rüber, ja.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehen wir beide dann sehr diametral, für was braucht man dann überhaupt noch eine Armee und Regierung, wenn die im Endeffekt sowieso das macht, was andere von ihr wollen, zum Nachteil und willentlich gegen die eigene Bevölkerung.
> Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo es eben kein zurück mehr gibt, aus meiner Warte gesprochen.


Oberstes Interesse eines Staates ist das eigene Überleben, nicht das erfüllen von Wunschträumen oder Vorstellungen von Ehre oder Nationalismus. Wenn es für die Ukraine ein erhebliches Risiko für ihr Weiterbestehen als Staat ist um die beiden Oblaste zu kämpfen, dann sollte Sie das tunlichst sein lassen. Und wenn man sich die russische Kräftedisposition um die Ukraine anschaut, dann seh ich nicht, wie die Ukraine diese Gebiete halten wollen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Militärische Operationsart, zudem Grundsatz, keine Verteidigung ohne Gegenangriff.
> (Erste Stunde Taktik, erste Lektion).


Ja? Und weiter?
Der Gegenangriff kann aber auch erst erfolgen *nachdem der Gegener angegriffen hat*, ansonsten müsste ich jetzt interpretieren das das deutsche Kaiserreich nach deinem dafürhalten mit dem Schlieffen Plan, als richtigen Plan in den WWI gezogen ist.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain. Siehe Georgien. Verleite den Staat dem du die Gebiete wegnimmst dazu, in die Offensive zu gehen, finde eine Legitimierung für einen Militärschlag. Zudem: Will Ukraine diese Gebiete halten werden Sie nicht drumrumkommen in die Initiative zu gehen, andernfalls wird man einen russischen Vorstoß nicht aufhalten können.


Darum geht es ja, sich eben nicht provozieren zu lassen und die Aggressor Karte auch dem Aggressor zu zu spielen, denn dann kann auf ihn von Außerhalb auch sehr gut reagiert werden.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Oberstes Interesse eines Staates ist das eigene Überleben, nicht das erfüllen von Wunschträumen oder Vorstellungen von Ehre oder Nationalismus. Wenn es für die Ukraine ein erhebliches Risiko für ihr Weiterbestehen als Staat ist um die beiden Oblaste zu kämpfen, dann sollte Sie das tunlichst sein lassen. Und wenn man sich die russische Kräftedisposition um die Ukraine anschaut, dann seh ich nicht, wie die Ukraine diese Gebiete halten wollen wird.


Das sehe ich halt anderes und das hat wenig mit Ehre und Nationalismus zu tun, sondern einfach mit Verantwortlichkeit für die Menschen, die auf den Schutz des Staates vertrauen.
Um bei dem Beispiel mit Oder und Neiße zu bleiben würde ich eben nicht 17 Millionen Menschen schutzlos zurücklassen oder böse ausgedrückt verraten.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Februar 2022)

> Das russische Unterhaus hat die Anerkennung der Separatistengebiete ratifiziert. Der ukrainische *Verteidigungsminister Resnikow sagte, Putin habe einen weiteren Schritt zur "Wiederbelebung der Sowjetunion" unternommen.*


Tja, so sieht es wohl aus.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2022)

Vorwaerts immer, rueckwaerts nimmer!


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja? Und weiter?


@hoffgang meint vermutlich das:
_Das aktive Zerschlagen von in den eigenen Verteidigungsraum eingedrungenem Feind erfolgt durch vorgeplante Gegenangriffe der Reserve._
Wird in der Tat so oder so ähnlich gelehrt.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @hoffgang meint vermutlich das:
> _Das aktive Zerschlagen von in den eigenen Verteidigungsraum eingedrungenem Feind erfolgt durch vorgeplante Gegenangriffe der Reserve._
> Wird in der Tat so oder so ähnlich gelehrt.


Das ist mir bewusst, aber dazu muss der Gegner ja erstmal in den eignen Verteidigungsraum eindringen, außer man zerschlägt ihn präventiv, was aber politisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Um bei dem Beispiel mit Oder und Neiße zu bleiben würde ich eben nicht 17 Millionen Menschen schutzlos zurücklassen oder böse ausgedrückt verraten.


Du, als ich aktiv war, war es Nato-Doktrin, die Russen im Falle der Überlegenheit bis zum Rhein "todlaufen" zu lassen, französische taktische Nuklearwaffen würden dann  die wesentlichen Nachschubwege über z. B. Wolfsburg, Kassel, Fulda und Schweinfurt vernichten und mit Zangenangriffen über HH (Briten) und Stuttgart / Nürnberg würde man dann kesseln.
Kein Witz.
10-20 % Verlustrate in der alten BRD-Bevölkerung einkalkuliert...


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Du, als ich aktiv war, war es Nato-Doktrin, die Russen im Falle der Überlegenheit bis zum Rhein "todlaufen" zu lassen, französische taktische Nuklearwaffen würden dann  die wesentlichen Nachschubwege über z. B. Wolfsburg, Kassel, Fulda und Schweinfurt vernichten und mit Zangenangriffen über HH (Briten) und Stuttgart / Nürnberg würde man dann kesseln.
> Kein Witz.
> 10-20 % Verlustrate in der alten BRD-Bevölkerung einkalkuliert...


Compi,

ich kenne Teile dieser Pläne, wobei es in den 1980er Jahren auch durchaus andere gab, wie eine "Vorneverteidigung" und der Einsatz von taktischen/Gefechtsfeld Atomwaffen waren auch in der Nato "umstritten", zumindestens ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem man sich konventionell auf Augenhöhe sah.

M.A. nach hinkt jetzt aber etwas der Vergleich, denn einmal ging es dabei um WP gegen Nato und die Situation war eine andere.
Fiktiv angenommen Russland/Putin steht mit seiner Armee an der Oder/Neiße und fordert von der deutschen Regierung man soll die ehemalige DDR räumen, weil sie zum Einflussgebiet der Russen gehört, dann schlagt ihr allen Ernstes vor dieses zu tun, ohne zu kämpfen?
Ich behaupte, das würde einer Regierung jegliche Legitimität nehmen, sie wäre absolut diskreditiert, weil die Bevölkerung in Westdeutschland würde sich Fragen, machen die das Gleiche, wenn er (Putin) jetzt/dann  z.B. Schleswig Holstein plus Hamburg auch noch fordert.
Es gibt einen Zeitpunkt, da ist Ende mit nachgeben, ob der jetzt bei den beiden Oblasten schon gegeben ist, ist wohl durchaus diskussionswürdig, aber die eigene Bevölkerung, die sich einem (Schutz) anvertraut hat (Regierung und Armee), verliert in solch einer Situation recht schnell das Vertrauen.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja? Und weiter?
> Der Gegenangriff kann aber auch erst erfolgen *nachdem der Gegener angegriffen hat*


Einerseits richtig, andererseits, das ist das tolle am Propaganda BlameGame. Setzen Ukrainische Soldaten ihren Fuß über die Line of Contact, dann wird Putin das nutzen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, sich eben nicht provozieren zu lassen und die Aggressor Karte auch dem Aggressor zu zu spielen, denn dann kann auf ihn von Außerhalb auch sehr gut reagiert werden.


Komisch, du sprichst doch davon lieber in die militärische Lösung zu gehen anstatt Rückzug & Abtretung der Gebiete in Erwägung zu ziehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich halt anderes und das hat wenig mit Ehre und Nationalismus zu tun, sondern einfach mit Verantwortlichkeit für die Menschen, die auf den Schutz des Staates vertrauen.
> Um bei dem Beispiel mit Oder und Neiße zu bleiben würde ich eben nicht 17 Millionen Menschen schutzlos zurücklassen oder böse ausgedrückt verraten.


Erneut: Was ist die Alternative? Sehenden Auges eine militärische Niederlage kassieren bei gleichem Ausgang für genannte 17 Millionen Menschen? Das ist emotionalisierte Effekhascherei, keine rationale Politik die du da empfiehlst.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Erneut: Was ist die Alternative? Sehenden Auges eine militärische Niederlage kassieren bei gleichem Ausgang für genannte 17 Millionen Menschen? Das ist emotionalisierte Effekhascherei, keine rationale Politik die du da empfiehlst.


Das siehst du so, man macht sich damit aber dauererpressbar, denn der Gegner wird sich denken, wenn die einmal nachgeben, geben sie auch das zweite, dritte, vierte etc. mal nach.
Wenn du jetzt wieder sagst das ist Effekhascherei und nicht rational, kommen wir halt an dem Punkt nicht weiter.
Als Staat nicht erpressbar zu sein, ist sehr rational, mit allen Konsequenzen!


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Fiktiv angenommen Russland/Putin steht mit seiner Armee an der Oder/Neiße und fordert von der deutschen Regierung man soll die ehemalige DDR räumen, weil sie zum Einflussgebiet der Russen gehört, dann schlagt ihr allen Ernstes vor dieses zu tun, ohne zu kämpfen?


Das ist eine fiktiv-mögliche Option, ob die dann gut oder schlecht war, würden die Geschichtsbücher 50 Jahre später berichten.

Im konkreten Fall Ukraine ist die Situation eine etwas andere.
Es gilt strategisch abzuwägen, was den größten Vorteil für die Ukraine bringt.
Im Moment haben wir als Faktenlage die russische Anerkennung der abtrünnigen Gebiete als "eigenständige Republiken".
ICH mutmaße, dass der nächste Schritt sein wird, dass Putin erklärt, das es logischer Weise sich um die ganzen Oblaste handeln würde und dass die Ukrainer sich gefälligst hinter diese Grenzen zurückziehen sollen.
Machen sie es nicht, hat er aus seiner Perspektive einen Grund anzugreifen mit dem primären Ziel, zumindest diese zwei Oblaste zu erobern.
In seiner Rede hat er ganz klar die Eigenständigkeit der Ukraine in Frage gestellt.
Sein Fernziel ist es also, zumindest eine Marionettenregierung in der Ukraine zu installieren, da ihm mutmaßlich auch klar ist, dass er militärisch kaum über einen längeren Zeitraum so ein Riesenland unter Kontrolle halten kann - mit einer Kollaborationsregierung schon eher.
Was braucht die Ukraine? - Zeit zum Aufrüsten und viiiel Geld.
Ich würde an Stelle der Ukraine tatsächlich den Rückzug antreten und die Oblaste räumen.
Sowie die "Westkritiker" ja immer verlautbaren lassen, eh von Russen bewohnt.
Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist die Bevölkerung der beiden Oblaste eh nur Kanonenfutter für beide Seiten - Sorry, ist so.
Die Operation würde komplex, weil natürlich die "künftigen" Interimsgrenzen zeitgleich mit Minengürteln, Sprengfallen und ähnlich bösem Zeugs vollgepflastert werden müssten.
Parallel müssten die USA ihre Rüstungsindustrie heiss laufen lassen, und alles, was waffentechnisch 1. Sahne ist, in die Ukraine liefern.
Militärische Pattsituation herstellen und dann die Ukraine im Schnellverfahren innerhalb eines Tages NATO-Mitglied werden lassen.
Das blöde Gesicht von Putin würde ich dann gerne sehen, wenn in einem Jahr neben 250.000 Ukrainern auch 500.000 Nato-Soldaten direkt an der russischen Grenze stehen würden.
Dann sind seine innenpolitischen Tage gezählt und die Oligarchen sägen ihn ab, weil die weiter Geschäfte machen wollen.

Soweit zu meiner Hypothese....


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das siehst du so, man macht sich damit aber dauererpressbar, denn der Gegner wird sich denken, wenn die einmal nachgeben, geben sie auch das zweite, dritte, vierte etc. mal nach.


So ist das wenn man keine Freunde hat. Das ist halt kein Schulhof wo man dem Bully mal eine reinhaut und der dann, ganz Hollywoodlike auf einmal Respekt vor einem hat. Was du beschreibst ist das Dilemma der Ukraine. Die Notwendigkeit in Systeme kollektiver Sicherheit oder gar Verteidigung aufgenommen zu werden und die russische ablehnende Haltung dieser Notwendigkeit.

Again, was soll die Ukraine jetzt tun? Die USA haben klargestellt, wir werden die Ukraine nicht verteidigen. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt wieder sagst das ist Effekhascherei und nicht rational, kommen wir halt an dem Punkt nicht weiter.
> Als Staat nicht erpressbar zu sein, ist sehr rational, mit allen Konsequenzen!


Und das muss für alle Zeit so bleiben? Die Ukraine kann nicht JETZT eine Bedrohung für ihre Existenz abwehren und sich zukünftig anders aufstellen? Die NATO kann jetzt nicht akut eingreifen, aber dennoch Russland zukünftig effektiver abschrecken, z.b. weil auch Staaten wie Deutschland erkennen, dass Diplomatie Grenzen hat?

Lies den Artikel zum Masala Interview den ich gepostet habe, darin erörtert Carlo, wie diese Aktion ggf. die NATO wieder enger zusammenrückt und am Ende das Gegenteil von dem rauskommt was Russland eigentlich wollte. Davon profitiert die Ukraine aber nur, wenn es sie noch gibt.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und das muss für alle Zeit so bleiben? Die Ukraine kann nicht JETZT eine Bedrohung für ihre Existenz abwehren und sich zukünftig anders aufstellen? Die NATO kann jetzt nicht akut eingreifen, aber dennoch Russland zukünftig effektiver abschrecken, z.b. weil auch Staaten wie Deutschland erkennen, dass Diplomatie Grenzen hat?
> 
> Lies den Artikel zum Masala Interview den ich gepostet habe, darin erörtert Carlo, wie diese Aktion ggf. die NATO wieder enger zusammenrückt und am Ende das Gegenteil von dem rauskommt was Russland eigentlich wollte. Davon profitiert die Ukraine aber nur, wenn es sie noch gibt.


Für die Nato kommt das wohl gerade noch rechtzeitig, da gebe ich dir durchaus recht, aber bei der Ukraine bin ich wirklich aus sehr rationalen Gründen skeptisch, denn die Voraussetzung für den "Plan" ist, das Putin die "Sitting Duck" spielt und abwartet, was ich sehr stark bezweifele, alleine schon aus Altersgründen und auch weil es aus russischer Sicht bescheuert wäre abzuwarten, bis die Ukraine sich besser aufstellen kann.
Die Frage um die sich doch alles dreht, wie lange kann die Ukraine im Moment durchhalten (militärisch) und wie hoch ist der Preis für Putin. Ist es ausgemachte Sache dass das rusische Militär einfach über die ukrainische Armee drüber bügelt oder wäre der Preis nicht doch sehr viel höher?

Ich bin hier sehr gespalten, rational hat deine Ausführung Sinn, wenn Putin mitspielt, was ich eben bezweifele, denn wenn er nicht mitspielt und er bekommt die Ukraine mehr oder minder kampflos ohne einen hohen Preis zu bezahlen, lacht der sich Schlapp.
Bis auch die schärfsten Sanktionen wirken dauert es mindestens ein Jahr, erst dann wird seine Bevölkerung vielleicht hellhörig, bei toten russischen Soldaten eher früher.
Ist ein sehr zynisches "Spiel" aber die Ausgangslage ist beschissen!


Die Nato macht jetzt anscheinend ernst



> *für bis zu 49.000 Soldaten*​*16.32 Uhr: *Nach dem russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine reagiert nun die Nato: Wie "Business Insider" aus Kreisen des Militärbündnisses in Brüssel erfuhr, hat Nato-Oberbefehlshaber Tod D. Wolters sämtliche Krisen-Einsatzpläne der Nato ("Graduated Response Plans") aktiviert. Damit ist die gesamte Nato in besondere Krisenbereitschaft versetzt worden – so, als ob die Nato selbst angegriffen werden würde.
> Zudem hat das Militärbündnis offenbar mit Verlegungsplänen von bis zu 49.000 Soldaten begonnen. 20.000 von ihnen sind eine schnelle Eingreiftruppe, die innerhalb von 5 Tagen in einem Krisengebiet sein können – inklusive mehr als 60 Panzern, ebenso vielen Kampfflugzeugen und dutzenden Marineeinheiten. Die restlichen knapp 29.000 Soldaten werden "Immediate Follow on Forces" genannt, von denen ein Teil nach sieben Tagen vor Ort sein soll, der Rest nach 30 Tagen.



Das ist auf alle Fälle keine Kleinigkeit, wenn die denn alle aufmaschieren, hier erreicht Putin genau das Gegenteil von dem was er forderte, auch glaube ich das es auf absehbae Zeit (Jahre) keine Gespräche mehr mit den Russen, über Nato Interna oder Erweiterungen geben wird.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lies den Artikel zum Masala Interview den ich gepostet habe,


Möglich das ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen habe: Aber wo wurde der gepostet?


----------



## compisucher (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Nato macht jetzt anscheinend ernst


War mir klar, dass das jetzt kommt.
By the way, der Flugzeugträger Bush ist gerade ausgelaufen mit derzeitiger Richtung Europa...








						USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) NATO WARSHIP Current Position ( - DUAL TRACKING - ) | Marine Vessel Traffic
					

Where is the current position of USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) NATO WARSHIP presently? 			Vessel USS George H.W. Bush (CVN-77) NATO WARSHIP is a military ops ship sailing under the flag of United States of America. 			Her IMO number is 1 and MMSI number is 369970663. Main ship particulars are...




					www.marinevesseltraffic.com
				



Und der Träger Truman fährt gerade an Split vorbei:








						USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75) NATO WARSHIP Current Position ( - DUAL TRACKING - ) | Marine Vessel Traffic
					

Where is the current position of USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75) NATO WARSHIP presently? 			Vessel USS Harry S. Truman (CVN-75) NATO WARSHIP is a military ops ship sailing under the flag of United States of America. 			Her IMO number is 1 and MMSI number is 368800000. Main ship particulars are...




					www.marinevesseltraffic.com
				




läuft....


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Möglich das ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen habe: Aber wo wurde der gepostet?







__





						„Es geht um die Grundprinzipien internationaler Politik“ | Internationale Politik
					

Wie steht es um den Ukraine-Konflikt? Was hat Wladimir Putin vor, wie sollte der Westen reagieren? Welche kurz- und langfristigen Folgen sind zu erwarten? Und kann Deutschland einen sinnvollen Beitrag zur Lösung des Konflikts leisten? Darüber sprach die IP Anfang Februar mit dem...




					internationalepolitik.de
				








						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

Und was kommt? Ein weiteres Wackelvideo mit herumfahrenden Autos und kauernden Menschen.   Das nächste Mal bitte ich die Menschen sich zu benehmen. Wir drehen ja schließlich einen Blockbuster...:wall:




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Frage um die sich doch alles dreht, wie lange kann die Ukraine im Moment durchhalten (militärisch) und wie hoch ist der Preis für Putin. Ist es ausgemachte Sache dass das rusische Militär einfach über die ukrainische Armee drüber bügelt oder wäre der Preis nicht doch sehr viel höher?


Es ist ausgemachte Sache dass das russische Militär drüberbügelt, ob der Preis hinnehmbar ist aber nicht.
Die Ukraine wird sich militärisch nicht halten können, zuviel Raum, zuwenig Kräfte, zuviele Angriffsachsen der Russen. Ob sich das für Russland "lohnt" bleibt abzusehen.

Gab heute Meldungen dass die Ukrainer bei Charkiw Minen legen würden - kleine fiese Kräftegleichgewichtshersteller - jeden Tag den Russland wartet verschiebt die Gleichung minimal zu ihren Ungunsten. Ob das am Ende hilft wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch aus diesem Grund seh ich es nicht als realistisch an dass Russland die komplette Ukraine einnehmen will. Eine Kampagne ähnlich 2008, Zerschlagung des Militärs bei Festigung der "Unabhängigen Republiken" um eben langfristig für Unsicherheit zu sorgen? Auf jeden Fall denkbar - ggf. auch ne Teilung der Ukraine entlang des Dnjepr.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, die westliche Diplomatie hat mit Sanktionen nur bedingt Erfolg.


Die Frage bleibt auch, wie ernst man es mit Sanktionen meint, wenn einige EU Staaten gleichzeitig Goldene Pässe ausgeben. Siehe z.B.: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Jewgenjewitsch_Naryschkin


> Sein Sohn Andrei kaufte sich für einen Betrag von 360.000 € ein sogenanntes „Goldenes Visum“ in Ungarn und darf sich seitdem frei[2] im europäischen Schengen-Raum bewegen.[3]











						Korruption: Bulgare werden ist einfach und billig
					

In Bulgarien werden Staatsbürgerschaften an gut zahlende "Kunden" verkauft. Gleichzeitig wurden tausende Pässe illegal und gegen Bestechungsgelder vergeben.




					www.euractiv.de
				



Damit hebelt man die soeben beschlossenen Sanktionen gleich wieder aus.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1496168443120345094

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Problem...
Oder mit Glück die gleiche Quelle die auch @compisucher hatte, dann ist es SSI und keine weitere Eskalation. Hach all diese Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

Wohl eher nicht!









						Russland-Ukraine-Krise: Moskau erkennt Separatistengebiete in erweiterten Grenzen an
					

Ein Drittel der ostukrainischen Gebiete Donezk und Luhansk ist derzeit in der Hand prorussischer Kämpfer. Nun macht Wladimir Putin klar: Aus Sicht Moskaus umfassen die Grenzen der »Volksrepubliken« deutlich mehr Territorium.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das ist nur die Vorbereitung weiter zu drücken, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. In den nächsten Tagen fordert er wie
compisucher es voraussagt die Ukraine auf die Olasten zu verlassen oder er findet schon vorher einen Vorwand direkt anzugreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hoffgang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nächster Meilenstein: Zu sehen wo die Russischen Truppen in der Ukraine zum stehen kommen.
> ...





Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Volksrepubliken" sollen offenbar in den Grenzen der Regionen Donezk und Luhansk anerkannt werden.



So kann man sich irren  .

Absolut unerklärbar, wieso der ukrainische Präsident immer noch davon spricht, dass er nicht mit einem Krieg rechnet. "Wir erklären Teile deines Staatsgebietes als unter unserer militärischen Kontrolle stehend und verlegen Truppen dahin" - hat es in den letzten 75 Jahren eine klarere Kriegserklärung gegeben?




RyzA schrieb:


> Russland könnten wie sie wollten auch global agieren denke ich.



"Regionalmacht" ist mit Bezug auf Russland sowieso ein relativer Ausdruck. Welche "Region" soll das bei diesem Land sein? "Ganz Eurasien"? Natürlich kann Russland nicht in Nordamerika operieren und nur schwerlich in Südamerika, wollen sie aber ebensowenig wie in Australien und für Afrika reichten bislang schon die Söldnertruppen aus, um deutlich spürbaren Einfluss auszuüben. Und die Atomwaffen sind definitiv nicht global ausgelegt.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo ist denn unser Putinfreund geblieben, der immer so tat, als würde Russland nicht Böses planen?



Ich würde mal sagen: Der hat seinen Job gemacht und wurde auf ein neues Projekt angesetzt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Das Ganze kostet Putin gerade Unsummen an Geld, dass er eigentlich gar nicht hat.
> Von der "Kosteneffizienz" her, müsste er jetzt das Gefecht suchen, um die Oblaste unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen.



Hmmm - die Kosten für den Militäreinsatz dürften in tollerablen Rahmen liegen. Die zahlt er schließlich in Rubel und eine Armee im Einsatz braucht gegenüber einer Armee in Ruhe/Übung etwas Munition und viel Treibstoff, beides stammt aus einheimischer Quelle. Viel teurer werden ihn, hoffentlich, die Sanktionen zu gestehen gekommen. Aber die werden nicht schwächer, wenn er schnell macht.



> Wartet er, bekommt die Ukraine aus dem Westen jeden Tag mehr Geld und Waffen und kann sich auf den Schlag besser vorbereiten.
> Gefühlt wird es zum Stellvertreterkrieg kommen und die Ukraine wird bis zum Anschlag mit Westwaffen aufgerüstet.



Hmmm - da muss man Zeitskalen vergleichen. Von heute auf morgen haben westliche Lieferanten auch nur eingeschränkte Kapazitäten, zumal Soldaten auch etwas Ausbildung für neue Waffen brauchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Kampfkraft in 1-2 Wochen weit über das hinaus steigern kann, was die Ukraine in den letzten 8 Jahren vorbereitet hat. Da sind dann tatsächlich eher die von Wolfgang angesprochenen Minen ein Thema. Aber auch da würde ich erwarten, dass längst Vorbereitungen gelaufen sind, über die Putin weitaus besser informiert ist als wir.

Zwischen "ein paar Tage", die die Ukraine braucht um von "vorbereitet" auf "gefechtsbereit" zu wechseln und die die russische Armee nicht ohne große Verluste unterlaufen könnte und "ettliche Quartale", die eine deutliche Aufrüstung der Ukraine erfordern würde, hat Putin also viel Spielraum, um die Eroberung zu gestalten. 



> Gefühlt wir das Ganze bitter blutig...



Das ohne Zweifel. Die Ukraine kann sich nicht zurückziehen (Transnistrien ist eher schlechtes Rückzugsgebiet vor der russichen Armee  ) und Putin nach der Ansage von letzter Nacht auch nicht mehr.




brooker schrieb:


> ... ich fasse die Aussagen hier zusammen: wir sind die Guten! Die anderen sind schuld!



Ich weiß nicht, wer ihr seid, und es ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal, denn ihr seid hier nicht Thema, sondern die Ukraine. Aber ich weiß, dass an einem militärischen Einmarsch in ein Gebiet ohne akute Menschenrechtsverbrechen diejenigen Schuld sind, die ihre Armeen in Bewegung setzen. Also in diesem Fall Russland.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, die westliche Diplomatie hat mit Sanktionen nur bedingt Erfolg.



Jein. "bedingt" kann man überall davor schreiben, aber was die Aufrüstung Nordkoreas wurde extrem verlangsamt, der Iran bekommt seit langem nicht die Mittel zusammen, um großen Sprüchen irgendwelche Taten folgen zu lassen und der Irak wurde nachweislich zur lahmen Ente. (Nicht dass ich die letzten beiden Fälle als diplomatische Glanzleistungen bezeichnen würde.)
Man kann mit Sanktionen also schon einiges bewirken.
Aber nicht mit Sanktiönchen, wie sie in der Vergangenheit gegen Russland verhängt wurden.



> Glaubwürdige Abschreckung, das muss allen klar sein, kostet richtig viel Geld.
> Russland investiert die letzten 10 Jahre grob 10 % vom BiP.
> Das ist die Dimension, die eine künftige glaubwürdige Abschreckung kosten wird.



Die NATO und erst recht die EU ist weitaus größer als Russland. Selbst Deutschland ist wirtschaftlich messbar stärker. Um eine für Russland bedrohliche Streitmacht zu unterhalten, müssen wir entsprechend nur einen kleineren Teil unseres BIP investieren. Pakt man USA und EU zusammen, sollten im Schnitt 1% reichen, solange man es bei "nur Russland abschrecken" belässt und nicht parallel noch Weltpolizei spielen will.




compisucher schrieb:


> @Don-71 : genau so geschehen in Georgien...



In Georgien wurden iirc nur (großzügig aufgerundet) umkämpfte Gebiete besetzt. Dafür ist Putin in der Ostukraine 8 Jahre zu spät dran, 2/3 der jetzt als nicht-ukrainisch deklarierten Gebiete sind ziviles, kampffreies Gebiet der Ukraine. Da einzumarschieren geht nicht nach dem Schema G, sondern wird vermutlich einen weiteren fingierten Vorwand erfordern.

(Nicht dass der schwer wäre. Feuerwechsel an der Demarkationslinie gab es die ganze Zeit und in Zukunft schießt halt die russische Armee mit voller Kraft zurück. Entweder die Ukrainer ziehen ab, oder sie nehmen den Kampf auf. In beiden Fällen wird Putin vorrücken.)


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Regionalmacht" ist mit Bezug auf Russland sowieso ein relativer Ausdruck. Welche "Region" soll das bei diesem Land sein? "Ganz Eurasien"? Natürlich kann Russland nicht in Nordamerika operieren und nur schwerlich in Südamerika, wollen sie aber ebensowenig wie in Australien und für Afrika reichten bislang schon die Söldnertruppen aus, um deutlich spürbaren Einfluss auszuüben. Und die Atomwaffen sind definitiv nicht global ausgelegt.


Naja, die Interkontinentalraketen können doch jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen, oder nicht?
Und die Uboote mit Atomwaffen können auch überall operieren.

Wenn die Russen keine Atomwaffen hätten, dann hätten sie schon längst eine Klatsche bekommen von der Nato.
Aber Putin weiß das genau. So wird die Nato sich nicht direkt auf einen militärischen Konflikt mit Russland einlassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2022)

Wurde hierdrin schon über die indirekten Auswirkungen und Signalwirkungen des Ukraine-Konflikts geschrieben?

Wenn Russland sich Teile der Ukraine einverleibt, wird die serbische Republik in Bosnien sich seinen großen "Brat" zum Vorbild nehmen, und sich für unabhängig erklären (Bestrebungen dahingehend wurden in Vergangenheit von serbischer Seite schon öfters formuliert) was höchstwahrscheinlich zu einem weiteren Krieg auf dem Südwest-Balkan führen wird.

Ich weiß, dass das jetzt nicht direkt zum Thema des konkreten Konflikts in Ukraine gehört, jedoch auch in indirektem Zusammenhang dazu steht.

Mich würden eure Meinungen dahingehend interessieren!


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mich würden eure Meinungen dahingehend interessieren!


Möglich dass das Vorgehen Russlands für andere Staaten dann zum (negative) Vorbild wird.
Es kann auch sein das China sich Taiwan einverleibt.
Aber man kann darüber nur spekulieren.
Die Welt ist jedenfalls dadurch nicht sicherer geworden. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wurde hierdrin schon über die indirekten Auswirkungen und Signalwirkungen des Ukraine-Konflikts geschrieben?
> 
> Wenn Russland sich Teile der Ukraine einverleibt, wird die serbische Republik in Bosnien sich seinen großen "Brat" zum Vorbild nehmen, und sich für unabhängig erklären (Bestrebungen dahingehend wurden in Vergangenheit von serbischer Seite schon öfters formuliert) was höchstwahrscheinlich zu einem weiteren Krieg auf dem Südwest-Balkan führen wird.
> 
> ...


Ich denke das deine Analyse dahingehend richtig ist, viele Autokraten oder autokratische Systeme werden sich diese Sache genau ansehen z.B. auch China in Bezug auf Taiwan, wie geschlossen und wie stark reagiert der Westen im Bereich EU-USA, Nato und Sanktionen, wird das erhoffte "Spiel" einfach oder eher sehr schwer.
Sendet der "Westen" das Signal grosser Geschlossenheit und Standkraft, werden sich einige ihre Bereitschaft zur gewaltsammen Verschiebung von Grenzen wohl wesentlich eher nochmal überlegen, als wenn der Westen, schwach und zerstritten auftritt.
Gestern war eine Zäsur und man wird abwarten müssen wie es sich entwickelt, im Moment stehen die Zeichen darauf, das der Westen wohl doch einiger und stärker ist, als viele vermutet haben, aber sicher ist das noch nicht.

Ich bin im Moment in Sachen Balkan nicht wirklich mehr auf dem Laufenden, aber stehen noch Nato Truppen im Kosovo und Bosnien?
Allerdings sind ja Kroatien und Montenegro beides Mitglieder der Nato, insoweit sehe ich da die Möglichkeit eines Flächenbrandes eher weniger, zumindestens ist die Nato da ziemlich "vor Ort".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Interkontinentalraketen können doch jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen, oder nicht?



Die landgestützten nicht, zumindest nicht die bisherigen. Für Awangard-R36-Kombinationen gibt es die Vermutung, dass sie auch auf Routen über die Südhalbkugel Nordamerika erreichen würde, was eine antipodale Reichweite nahelegt, aber sowas wurde bislang nicht mal getestet. Die U-Boot-gestützten können natürlich alles treffen, dass sich im gleichen Viertel der Erde wie die Uboote befinden.

Aber darüber definiert sich keine Weltmacht. Stellen überall auf dem Planeten angreifen zu können ist für eine moderne Luftwaffe relativ einfach. Wenn unsere Airbus-Tanker luftbetankbar sind/wären (k.A.) könnten vielleicht sogar die Deutschen sowas hinbekommen (an dem einen Tag im Jahrzehnt, an dem die ganze Flotte einsatztauglich ist  ), aber von einer Weltmacht erwartet man eigentlich, dass sie auch am anderen Ende der Welt die Kontrolle übernehmen und halten kann. Das ist für Russland selbst heute nur schwer möglich - aber halt auch nicht der springende Punkt, wenn man "Regionalmacht" in den Regionen der Welt mit zusammengenommen schätzungsweise 70% der Weltbevölkerung und Weltwirtschaftsleistung ist.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn Russland sich Teile der Ukraine einverleibt, wird die serbische Republik in Bosnien sich seinen großen "Brat" zum Vorbild nehmen, und sich für unabhängig erklären (Bestrebungen dahingehend wurden in Vergangenheit von serbischer Seite schon öfters formuliert) was höchstwahrscheinlich zu einem weiteren Krieg auf dem Südwest-Balkan führen wird.



Das Vorbild für Srpska ist eher die Krim. So gesehen ereignet sich da gerade nichts neues. Der große Unterschied ist aber, dass Bosnien und Montenegro weiterhin unter UN-Kontrolle stehen. Die wird zwar, dank der Unterstützung aus Russland, immer mehr ignoriert, aber von außen einzumarschieren um die Sicherheit wiederherzustellen ist in ein Gebiet, in dem die UN über die Sicherheit wacht, dann doch noch mal eine andere Nummer.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment in Sachen Balkan nicht wirklich mehr auf dem Laufenden, aber stehen noch Nato Truppen im Kosovo und Bosnien?



NATO als solche afaik schon sehr lange nicht mehr, aber Truppen aus NATO-Staaten im Rahmen von UN-Mandaten müssten noch in kleiner Zahl vor Ort sein und vor allem bestehen die Zuständigkeiten weiterhin, bei steigendem Bedarf können die Kontingente also relativ leicht erhöht werden.


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2022)

OT: ... das man bei Weltbildern das eine oder andere Auge auch mal zudrücken muss ist bekannt. Das über den Tellerrad schauen mit einem Auge nicht gelingt, wird hier leider sehr deutlich. Bitte einfach mal die Perspektive wechseln und Euch in WlaPu  versetzen. Fangt 1988 damit an. Nehmt Dokomente als Fakten, schaut Euch die Aktionen der USA und Nato an. Schaut auf die Reaktion von Russland und China. Ich garantiere euch, dass 80% der Leute,die es wirklich hinbekommen sich in die Lage des Gegenüber hineinzuversetzen, die derzeitigen Aktion von Russland als besonnen aber vom Westen herbeigeführt ansehen werden. Ich hoffe, dass die Ukrainer cool bleiben und es sich im Namen der Menschlichkeit wieder beruhigt. Ich befürchte aber, dass sich schon jemand finden wird, der den Finger krumm macht und damit das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt. Hoffentlich wird nicht wieder ein ziviles Flugzeug mit vielen Unschuldigen bemüht, um Überzeugung und Bereitschaft zu erwirken. Wäre leider nicht das erste Mal.


... kurzes Update von Shell GB:
der in Großbritannien ansässige Energiekonzern Shell in seinem jährlichen LNG-Marktausblick. In dem am Montag veröffentlichten Bericht hieß es:



> _"Die LNG-Exporte stiegen im Jahr 2021 trotz einer Reihe unerwarteter Ausfälle, die das für die Lieferung verfügbare LNG beeinträchtigten. Die USA führten das Exportwachstum mit einem Anstieg von 24 Millionen Tonnen gegenüber dem Vorjahr an und werden voraussichtlich im Jahr 2022 zum weltweit größten LNG-Exporteur werden."_


Ende 2021 lagen die USA bei den weltweiten LNG-Exporten noch an dritter Stelle, nach Australien und Katar.

Der Kreis schließt sich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte einfach mal die Perspektive wechseln und Euch in WlaPu  versetzen. Fangt 1988 damit an. Nehmt Dokomente als Fakten, schaut Euch die Aktionen der USA und Nato an. Schaut auf die Reaktion von Russland und China.



Been there, done that



> Ich garantiere euch, dass 80% der Leute,die es wirklich hinbekommen sich in die Lage des Gegenüber hineinzuversetzen, die derzeitigen Aktion von Russland als besonnen aber vom Westen herbeigeführt ansehen werden.



Can't confirm.

Aber gut zu wissen, wie wenig "Garantien" von dir wert sind. Erinnert mich an die Stellung Russlands als Garantiemacht für die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine...



> und es sich im Namen der Menschlichkeit wieder beruhigt.



Wie soll es sich je beruhigen, solange im Kreml jemand am Drücker sitzt, der zugreift, sobald er glaubt sich irgendetwas nehmen zu können, worauf er gerade Bock hat?
Die einzige Möglichkeit, damit es friedlich bleibt, ist Putin klar zu machen, dass er sich nichts weiter nehmen kann. Aber das wäre nur friedlich, nicht ruhig.


----------



## compisucher (23. Februar 2022)

Ich könnte eigentlich Wahrsager werden, oder?








						Putin erkennt "Volksrepubliken" in voller Größe an
					

Russlands Präsident Putin erkennt die selbst ernannten Volksrepubliken in ihrer ursprünglichen Größe an. Die Fläche ist dreimal so groß wie das Gebiet, welches die Separatisten derzeit kontrollieren. Damit würde der Krieg klar ausgeweitet. Der Minsker Friedensplan ist Geschichte.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der Kreis schließt sich!



Kannst Du, mit deutlich weniger Worten als sonst, praezise erklaeren,

-wer "der Ami" nach Deiner Diktion ist und

-wie er den fabelhaften Trick hinbekommen hat, den kleinen dicken Atomraketenmann dazu zu bringen, erst mit 1x0.000 Mann unter Offensivwaffen an der Grenze zu einem Land aufzumarschieren, dessen Souveraenitaet zu achten man im Budapester Memorandum (und anders als all Deine Fantasievertraege zur angeblich wortbruechigen NATO-Osterweiterung* gibt es das wirklich und kann man dessen Inhalt ja mit geringem Aufwand recherchieren) zugesichert hat und im naechsten (und sicher nicht letzten) Schritt ebendiese Souveraenitaet zu missachten und unverbluemt mit Invasion zu drohen?

-Welche konkrete, abwehrbeduerftige und ausschliesslich mit den gewaehlten Mitteln abwehrbare Gefahr bestand / besteht fuer Russland?

- Hilfsweise: Wenn keine Gefahr fuer Russland bestand und man nur in Sorge um die behaupteten Menschenrechtsverletzungen in denjenigen ukrainischen Gebieten war, die unter der Fuchtel von aus Moskau finanzierten Warlords stehen - warum hat man nicht denen auf die Finger geklopft und sich ansonsten um die Verbrechen von Neofaschisten im eigenen Land gekuemmert?

Und wie gesagt. Bitte in wenigen, kurzen und einfachen Saetzen nur auf die gestellten Fragen antworten. Kein episches Geblubber, keine Zitatschnipsel ueber Fluessiggasexporte und keine Full Quotes aus der Prawda.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der Kreis schließt sich!


Ja, man tut alles um eine Invasion in der Ukraine zu rechtfertigen



> *Russisches Staatsfernsehen zeigt Propaganda-Bilder von angeblichem Militär-Angriff in der Ostukraine*​*08.38 Uhr:* Im russischen Staatsfernsehen wird derzeit wohl offenbar mit schrecklichen Bildern über einen Angriff ukrainischer Militärs auf die Separatisten berichtet. Das berichtet unter anderem ZDF-Korrespondentin Anna Feist aus Moskau. Damit soll offenbar Stimmung gemacht werden, um einen möglichen Krieg rechtfertigen zu können.



Putin und das System Putin sind einfach nur grotesk, dieses System besteht nur noch aus absoluten Lügen, gestern abend hat sich bei Lanz, Frau Krone Schmalz, langjährige Putin ....kriecherin, sich richtig lächerlich gemacht und sich von Lanz  abkanzeln lassen müssen, denn nach ihrer "Expertise" hat Putin das Existenzrecht der Ukraine gar nicht in Frage gestellt. Man kann sich nur noch wunder wieviele Leute bei dieser dreisten Lügenshow mitmachen.


----------



## Tschetan (23. Februar 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann sich nur noch wunder wieviele Leute bei dieser dreisten Lügenshow mitmachen.



Ich finde es unsäglich wie du andere als Lügner bezeichnest, nur weil sie eine andere Meinung als der Herr Don vertreten.
Gleichzeitig vermute ich stark das du diese Sendung nicht gesehen hast.


Was ist im Moment passiert?

Russland hat die beiden Republiken anerkannt und Verträge abgeschlossen, in denen ihnen Schutz zugesichert wird.
Hat das etwas gegenüber vorher geändert?
Laut Medien und Politik, befand sich die russische Armee seit 2014 dort.  Wenn nicht, wurden alle getäuscht und Russland der Lüge bezichtigt. 

Was ist mit Minsk2? Eigentlich auch nichts, oder besser, es liegt an der Ukraine.
Minsk2 wurde von der Ukraine und den beiden damals schon ausgerufenen Republiken vertraglich abgeschlossen.
Hat sich daran etwas durch die Anerkennung geändert?
Minsk2 ist nur "tot" , weil die Ukraine ablehnt es umzusetzen.

Die Größe des Gebietes?
Klar gehen die Republiken von ihren Verwaltungsgrenzen aus und beim Referendum war das Gebiet auch größer, wurde aber während der "ATO" der Ukraine wesentlich verkleinert.

Ist eine Abspaltung/ Unabhängigkeitserklärung überhaupt legal?
Klar ist das jeder Staat diese Möglichkeit verbietet und entsprechende Gesetzte erläßt, die dieses verhindern sollen. 
Das steht aber im Gegensatz zum Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. 
Der internationale Gerichtshof urteilte im Fall des Kosevo

"Die Entscheidung wurde am 22. Juli 2010 von Hisashi Owada verkündet, dem Präsidenten des Gerichts. Es stellte klar, dass die einseitige Unabhängigkeitserklärung des Kosovo nicht im Widerspruch zum Völkerrecht stehe, da weder das Völkergewohnheitsrecht noch das Völkervertragsrecht ein Verbot einseitiger Unabhängigkeitserklärungen eines Volkes beinhalte. ."




__





						Rechtsgutachten zur Gültigkeit der Unabhängigkeitserklärung Kosovos – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich führe dieses Beispiel an, weil es ähnlich gelagert ist und zeigt das es nicht gegen das Völkerrechtlich verstößt, wenn  ein Land seine Unabhängigkeit verkündet.

Vielleicht sollte es Regierungen animieren, ihrer Bevölkerung das Gefühl zu geben, das man sie schätzt und 
braucht. 

Ich wollte das alles nur mal ein wenig sachlich aufdröseln.


----------



## brooker (23. Februar 2022)

Fangen wir mal von vorn an:

Der Warschauer Pakt:

"Die Ostblockstaaten unter Führung der Sowjetunion hatten mit dem Warschauer Pakt auf die Wiederbewaffnung der Bundesrepublik und ihre Aufnahme in die NATO 1955 reagiert. Das westliche Verteidigungsbündnis NATO war 1949 gegründet worden." - Quelle: https://www.bpb.de/kurz-knapp/hintergrund-aktuell/223801/vor-25-jahren-ende-des-warschauer-paktes/

Ich zitiere: "... Russland ... reagiert ..." um dem entstandenen westlichen Verteidigungsbündnis etwas entgegen zusetzen können. Es wäre sonst eine Übermacht entstanden. Es bestand die Gefahr, dass die vertraglich festgelegte russische Besatzungszone in Deutschland geschluckt wird und eine Ausbreitung des Einflussbereiches des Westens in Richtung Osten erfolgt. Zusätzlich hätte Russland bei Interventionen in Extreme verfallen müssen, um seinen Interessen Nachdruck zu verleihen. Das war nicht gewünscht. Deshalb diese Reaktion. Die Aktion kam aus der NATO mit einer bis heute dominanten USA. Russland musste reagieren, um nicht abgegangen zu werden!

Ein paar Scharmützel zwischendurch ... u.a. die KUBA Krise, eine Zusammenfassung mit eigenen Worten der Quelle folgend: der Einfluss der USA auf Kuba schwand 1959, weil der verhasste Pro-amerikanische Machthaber durch das Volk in einem Bürgerkrieg/Revolution entmachtet wurde. Von US-Bürgern geführte Industrieanlagen wurden enteignet und dem kubanischem Volk zugeführt. Die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der USA waren stark gestört. "Bedeutender noch gestaltete sich die Tatsache, dass der amerikanische Nationalstolz massiv gelitten hatte, betrachteten die USA Kuba doch nahezu als Protektorat. Den überragenden Einfluss der Vergangenheit wollte die Supermacht nicht einfach auf- bzw. abgeben. Besonders unvorstellbar erschien eine Machtübergabe zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges an Kommunisten."  Deshalb wurde die Opposition in KUBA ab 1960 massiv von den USA unterstützt. "Auch Gruppen, die vor Terror-, Sabotage- und Mordversuchen gegen Castro nicht zurückschreckten, wurden oft massiv vom CIA unterstützt. Als sämtliche Maßnahmen scheiterten, ersann der CIA immer obskurere Methoden um Fidel Castro zu demütigen und – wenn möglich – zu liquidieren. Die Enthaarungscreme in den Stiefeln von Fidel Castro stellte dabei die komischere, die vergifteten Zigarren die brutalere Variante dar." "Diese teilweise aberwitzigen amerikanischen Subversionsversuche waren im Mai 1960 ein weiterer Grund für Kuba, diplomatische Beziehungen zu den UdSSR aufzunehmen ..." Dem folgte ein Embargo, und es wurde eine " ... neue CIA-Geheimoperation ins Leben gerufen. Dieser groß angelegte, paramilitärische Geheimeinsatz wurde vom CIA durchgeführt und sah als Endziel die Invasion Kubas durch pro-amerikanische (Exil-)Kubaner vor" - Mission ZAPATA in der Schweinebucht 1961. "Mehr als je zuvor war Kennedy nun entschlossen, das Castro-Regime zu beseitigen. Kennedy genehmigte eine weitere CIA-Operation. Sie trug den Codenamen „Mongoose“, war mit einem Jahresbudget von 50.000.000 $ ausgestattet. Es beteiligten sich über 400 CIA-Agenten. Seit Januar wurde Miami deswegen zur CIA-Basis ausgebaut. 3.000 Exil-Kubaner und eine eigene Flotte waren dem CIA dort unterstellt." "Die Bedrohung durch die USA wurde für das kubanische Regime immer greifbarer. Fidel Castro befürchtete eine unmittelbar bevorstehende Invasion. Mit der Bitte um militärische Unterstützung wandte er sich ein weiteres Mal an seinen – damals noch – guten Freund im Kreml: Nikita Chruschtschow. Der KPdSU-Generalsekretär ließ sich die Chance nicht nehmen, für die amerikanische Stationierung von Mittelstrecken-Atomwaffen in Italien und der Türkei ab 1959 Revanche zu nehmen. Die Sowjetunion startete nun ihrerseits eine Geheimoperation. So begann im Juni 1962 die größte russische Geheimoperation des Kalten Kriegs: Die Operation „Anadyr“. Die damit verbundene Stationierung atomarer Mittelstreckenraketen löste schließlich die heiße Phase der Kuba-Krise aus." Eine massive Seeblockade wurde errichtet und ... "Gleichzeitig erging allerdings der Befehl Kennedys, konkrete Pläne und Vorbereitungen für Luftschläge und eine Invasion Kubas auszuarbeiten. Trotz intensiver Spionagetätigkeit wusste der CIA zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, dass inzwischen 42.000 sowjetische Soldaten auf Kuba stationiert waren, genauso wie 36 taktische Atom-Marschflugkörper und die bereits entdeckten Atomsprengköpfe." "Die Blockadezone wurde später auf 800 km verkleinert. Kein sowjetisches Schiff dürfe diese Blockade-Linie passieren. Gleichzeitig forderte der amerikanische Präsident, dass alle sowjetischen Atomraketen von Kuba abgezogen werden müssten. Im Falle eines sowjetischen Angriffs drohte Kennedy damit, Moskau durch einen atomaren Gegenschlag zu vernichten." Die Situation spitze sich weiter zu. Immer mehr Waffensysteme wurden von US Seite aufgestellt und die US Bürger stellten sich bereits auf einen Atomkrieg ein. "Am Morgen des 29. Oktobers erklärt sich Chruschtschow öffentlich über Radio Moskau bereit, die Atomraketen von Kuba abzuziehen. Im Gegenzug erklärten die USA, keine Invasion auf Kuba durchführen zu wollen. Weiterhin erklärte man in einem nicht-öffentlichen Beschluss, die Jupiter-Raketen aus der Türkei abzuziehen. Auch die Sowjets wahrten, wie vereinbart, Stillschweigen. Die Kuba-Krise, welche die Welt näher an den Rand eines Atomkriegs gebracht hatte als jemals zuvor, war gelöst, auch wenn sich Fidel Castro von den Sowjets auf Schlimmste verraten und verkauft fühlte."
- Quelle: https://www.geschichte-lernen.net/kuba-krise/

Kommentar: ich finde, es lassen sich Parallelen zur Ukraine finden, in Situation, Vorgehensweise und Entwicklung.

Die NATO-Ost-Erweiterung:

In den Verhandlungen zur Wiedervereinigung war es den Russen sehr wichtig, dass ihnen im Anschluss keine NATO Raketen vor die Nase gesetzt werden. Deshalb war dieses auch ein Teil der Verhandlungen. Mir liegt leider das entsprechende Protokoll nicht vor. Ich persönliche habe habe die entsprechenden Aussage im ARD Fernsehen wahrgenommen. Weiterhin wird diese Aussage von folgenden Quellen gestützt:

"Im Falle einer Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands und seiner weiteren Zugehörigkeit zur Nato, so wird Baker zitiert, würde die Rechtshoheit der Nato «nicht einen Zoll nach Osten» ausgedehnt. Mit «Osten» war allerdings das Territorium der DDR gemeint.

Diese Begrenzung traf nicht für den Aussenminister der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Hans-Dietrich Genscher, zu. Laut einem Aktenvermerk des Auswärtigen Amtes sagte er am 10. Februar 1990 seinem sowjetischen Amtskollegen Eduard Schewardnadse, die Zugehörigkeit eines vereinten Deutschland zur Nato werfe komplizierte Fragen auf. Für seine Regierung stehe aber fest, dass sich die Nato «nicht nach Osten ausdehnen» werde. Aus dem Dokument wird klar, dass sich Genscher – im Widerspruch zu Baker – auf die Erweiterung der Nato in ganz Osteuropa bezog."

Kommentar: die gesamte Darstellung wirkt sehr sehr komisch. Dokumente der Vergangenheit, bspw. das von Genscher, sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Die "Zusätze" zu Bakers AUssage sind aber nirgends dokumentiert.
Spätere Aussagen von bspw. Genscher oder auch von Gorbatschow sind meiner Meinung nach nicht belastbar, denn zwischenzeitlich kann sich ihre Sichtweise oder eine Einflussnahme auf Ihre Person ereignet haben. Geschriebenes Wort eines Protokolls steht über dem gesagtem!

Quelle: https://www.nzz.ch/international/ha...terung-gegenueber-russland-gelogen-ld.1669445

 Weiterhin wird das Thema von verschiedenen westlichem Medien immer wieder aufgegriffen und die Anschuldigung von Russland gegenüber der Nato bestärkt.

Quelle: https://www.european-news-agency.de/politik/fatale_nato_politik_fuer_europa_russland_reagiert-83333/

Russland hat bei jeder bisher anstehenden NATO-Ost-Erweiterung protestiert und auch auf die entstehende Lage für sich hingewiesen. Die NATO hat auf Treiben der USA trotz allem die Erweiterungen kontinuierlich vorangetrieben, obwohl es zwischenzeitlich eine Allianz zwischen den USA und Russland zur gemeinsamen Terrorbekämpfung im Zusammenhang mit dem Terroranschlag am 11. September durch Al Kaida.

Quelle: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...immt-sieben-weitere-staaten-auf-a-293055.html

Kommentar: Es zieht sich nach meinem Empfinden von vorn bis hinten durch. Der Russe gibt nach, schluckt eine Kröte nach der anderen und die USA und NATO machen immer weiter. Bis denn irgendwann für Russland kein Schritt nach hinten mehr möglich ist. Auf diese Spitze hat es die USA und NATO bis jetzt getrieben.

Auch interessant ist diese Zusammenfassung dazu: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBR9u0GBXs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde es unsäglich wie du andere als Lügner bezeichnest,
> ...
> Hat das etwas gegenüber vorher geändert?



Putin-Versprechen von vor gut einer Woche: "Russische Truppen ziehen ab"
Putin-Antrag (durchgewinkt) diese Woche: "Russische Truppen werden in die Ukraine verlegt"

Putin-Forderung von vor gut einer Woche: "Minsk2 umsetzen!"
Putin-Aussagen von dieser Woche: "Minsk2 ist lange, lange tot"

Putin-Behautpung von vor gute einer Woche: "Wir achten internationales Recht" "... die Grenzen der Ukraine", etc.
Putin-Handlungen von dieser Woche: "Wir erklären völkerrechtlich zur Ukraine gehörigen Gebiete, einschließlich von der Ukraine kontrollierter Teile, zu russischen Republiken und sprechen der Ukraine jegliche Staatlichkeit ab."


Also ja: Es hat sich die letzten Tage einiges geändert.
Nur nicht am Status von Putin als Lügner - den er hat spätestens seit "Es gibt eine russischen Truppen auf der Krim" => "Es waren unsere Leute, die die Kontrolle über Krim übernommen haben. Hihi" anno 2014.



brooker schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal von vorn an:



Ist "vorne" das nicht mit Adam und Eva? So könntest du dein WOT noch um einiges verlängern und weiterhin rein gar nichts zum Thema Ukraine beitragen.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat die beiden Republiken anerkannt und Verträge abgeschlossen, in denen ihnen Schutz zugesichert wird.



Und zwar voellig hintergedankenfrei, so viel steht mal fest!

Ansonsten: es gibt keine "Republiken". Das, was es dort gibt, wuerde man hierzulande am ehesten noch als Reichsbuergertum bezeichnen - ein paar aus Moskau finanzierte Warlords (das hier ist einer davon - man koennte darueber lachen, waere es nicht so todernst) haben sich fuer unabhaengig erklaert und wurden bislang nur von Syrien und Russland (das Leben ist manchmal aber auch ein verrueckter Hund) anerkannt.

Diese "Republiken" arbeiten nun die Krim-Blaupause ab - Pseudo-Wahlen, Autonomieausrufung, Schauermaeren ueber von ukrainischen Faschisten begangene Pogrome, Hilfs- und spaeter dann ganz gewiss Aufnahmeersuchen an den kleinen dicken Atomraketenmann im Kreml und schliesslich dann geht es heim ins neurussische Reich. Als naechstes wackelt dann die ganze Ukraine und wo man schon mal in Belarus ist, kann da auch gleich bleiben - man weiss ja nie. Und waehrend sich Russland unter den Augen einer ratlosen Welt auszudehnen beginnt, robbt es so unversehens an NATO-Staaten heran. Und wird sich nicht zu schade sein zu behaupten, es sei in Wahrheit umgekehrt.

Churchill wird nach dem 2. Weltkrieg das Zitat zugeschrieben, man habe womoeglich das falsche Schwein geschlachtet. So weit wuerde ich nun wirklich nicht gehen - aber vielleicht ja eins zu wenig.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist mit Minsk2?



Falsche Frage. Die richtige Frage lautet: Was ist bloss an diesem Minsk 2, an dem die Putintrolle sich so wadenbeisserisch abarbeiten, dran, was eine russische Invasion eines souveraenen Staates rechtfertigen koennte? Irgendwie konnte mir das bislang noch niemand einleuchtend beantworten. Stattdessen kommen DIN A4-Seiten fuellende Pamphlete ueber Kuba, Castro und die Mondlandung - aber keine Antworten auf einfache Fragen. Am ehesten koennte man Minsk 2 noch mit dem Nichtangriffspakt zwischen Hitlerdeutschland und der Sowjetunion und die russische Invasion mit dem "Unternehmen Barbarossa" vergleichen. Was aber nicht passieren wird, weil das Thema bereits besetzt und unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der russischen Maerchenstunde ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der internationale Gerichtshof urteilte im Fall des Kosevo



... ueberhaupt nicht. Es gab eine mit 10 zu 4 Stimmen formulierte "advisory opinion", eine Stellungnahme des ICoJ, in der man zu der Einschaetzung kam, dass die Unabhaengigkeitserklaerung des Kosovo wegen der besonderen Fallumstaende - die ziemlich einzigartig waren, was Du aber geflissentlich unter den Teppich Deiner Geschichtsfaelschung kehrst - nicht offensichtlich gegen das Voelkerrecht verstiess (Quelle, Quelle). (Die Stellungnahme ist u. a. deshalb umstritten, weil sie gleichzeitig zu der Einschaetzung kommt, dass die Akteure zwar ausserhalb eines "Constitutional Framework", also ohne einen darauf gerichteten Verfassungsauftrag, aber dennoch rechtmaessig handelten - was zumindest als origineller Auslegungsansatz gesehen werden kann.)



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich wollte das alles nur mal ein wenig sachlich aufdröseln.



Es gibt nicht genug Buchstaben im Alphabet, um Dir meine Dankbarkeit dafuer zu versichern.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putin-Versprechen von vor gut einer Woche: "Russische Truppen ziehen ab"
> Putin-Antrag (durchgewinkt) diese Woche: "Russische Truppen werden in die Ukraine verlegt"
> 
> Putin-Forderung von vor gut einer Woche: "Minsk2 umsetzen!"
> ...



Das dumme ist doch das wir von beiden Seiten nur sehen was wir sehen sollen.
Persönlich glaube ich nicht das dieser Plan von Anfang an so war, nur der Druck in Russland scheint zu groß geworden zu sein. Das Olaf Scholz über den Begriff " Völkermord" lachte und ihn einfach wegwischte, war in Russland eine Fauxpas. 
Wir mögen es anders sehen, aber das nutzt nichts. Auch wenn Putin ständig Minsk2 anmahnte,  wie waren die Reaktionen der Verhandlungspartner?

Warum ist die Ukraine nicht einfach ein paar Schritte zurückgegangen? Statt dessen hört man in Videos aus dem Donbass Anhaltenden Detonationslärm.

Persönlich habe ich die Anerkennung der Republiken im Zusammenhang mit dem Ultimatum zur Nato Osterweiterung erwartet. Die Russen gingen auch davon aus, das die Sanktionen so, oder so kommen.
Die Ukraine wurde von Russland nicht angegriffen und ich habe nicht gelogen und Lüge nicht.

Was ist aber bisher als Reaktion gekommen? Wo sind die totalen Sanktionen? Im Moment scheint das große Grübeln loszugehen, weil man die Folgen kommen sieht.
Am Ende hat man das Gefühl das alle einen Ausweg suchen.
Die Ukraine macht vielleicht drei Kreuze die Russen loszusein und der Rest will am liebsten nichts mehr davon wissen, weil die Kosten scheinbar höher sind als vermutet.

In Richtung "Völkermord" wurde auch angekündigt Olaf Scholz Unterlagen zukommen zu lassen. Seit 2014 ermitteln russische Behörden. Die Russen können warten, wenn es sich lohnt.

Poroschenko verkündete einmal das für jeden Toten ukrainischen Soldaten 100 Ostukrainer sterben werden.








						Ukraine - Poroschenko droht Separatisten mit Vergeltung
					

Nach einem Angriff von Separatisten auf staatliche Truppen hat der ukrainische Präsident Petro Poroschenko mit Vergeltung gedroht. Man werde die Verantwortlichen vernichten und für jeden toten Soldaten müssten hunderte Aufständische mit ihrem Leben bezahlen.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Man hat Nahrungsmittel blockiert, keine Pässe ausgegeben und 0 Renten gezahlt.
Ich will damit nur sagen, daß die Politik der Ukraine ab 2014 in keinster Weise dazu beigetragen hat, die Menschen dort zurückzugewinnen.

Kann man die Menschen dort nicht verstehen?  Das sie benutzt werden, sehe ich auch.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Statt dessen hört man in Videos aus dem Donbass Anhaltenden Detonationslärm.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine wurde von Russland nicht angegriffen





Tschetan schrieb:


> Man hat Nahrungsmittel blockiert, keine Pässe ausgegeben und 0 Renten gezahlt.


Bitte dafür Quellen angeben...

Hier sind generell sehr wenig Quellenangaben zu lesen. Stattdessen wird einfach viel _in den Raum geworfen_ oder einfach _behauptet_.

Wenn hier ernsthaft diskutiert werden soll, dann gehören Quellen dazu.

Ansonsten können wir dieses "Gerede" irgendwann nicht mehr einfach so stehen lassen, da hier teilweise ernsthafte Anschuldigungen hervor gebracht werden, die aber oft nicht ausreichend belegt werden und dann gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen.

Bitte mal Alle darüber nachdenken, danke! 

PS: Dubiose Videos auf Youtube oder Vergleichbares dienen nicht unbedingt als _seriöse_ Quelle.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Diese "Republiken" arbeiten nun die Krim-Blaupause ab - Pseudo-Wahlen, Autonomieausrufung, Schauermaeren ueber von ukrainischen Faschisten begangene Pogrome


Das haben sie schon lange hinter sich. 

Das deutsche Recht definiert den Genozid in §6 des Völkerstrafgesetzbuches. Dort steht:
_(1) Wer in der Absicht, eine nationale, rassische, religiöse oder ethnische Gruppe als solche ganz oder teilweise zu zerstören,_

_ein Mitglied der Gruppe tötet,_
_einem Mitglied der Gruppe schwere körperliche oder seelische Schäden, insbesondere der in § 226 des Strafgesetzbuches bezeichneten Art, zufügt,_
_die Gruppe unter Lebensbedingungen stellt, die geeignet sind, ihre körperliche Zerstörung ganz oder teilweise herbeizuführen,_
_Maßregeln verhängt, die Geburten innerhalb der Gruppe verhindern sollen,_
_ein Kind der Gruppe gewaltsam in eine andere Gruppe überführt,_
_wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.

Ich denke daß sich da einiges finden läßt?_




JePe schrieb:


> Falsche Frage. Die richtige Frage lautet: Was ist bloss an diesem Minsk 2, an dem die Putintrolle sich so wadenbeisserisch abarbeiten



Was hättest du den besser gefunden und welche Punkte sind für dich so unerträglich?




JePe schrieb:


> was Du aber geflissentlich unter den Teppich Deiner Geschichtsfaelschung kehrst



Lag es nicht eher auch an fremden Truppen auf einem fremden Staatsgebiet?


Hier ein wenig historisches.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				







__





						Mariupol seethes with anger after day of deadly clashes
					

ITV News Europe Editor James Mates reports on a day of violence in the eastern Ukrainian city of Mariupol.




					www.itv.com
				




Steinmeier sagte

Bundesaußenminister Frank-Walter Steinmeier (SPD) warnte Kiews Führung vor unverhältnismäßigen Militäraktionen gegen die prorussischen Separatisten im Osten des Landes. „Das Ergebnis militärischer Operationen in der Ostukraine darf nicht sein, dass die Separatisten noch mehr Zulauf bekommen“,

HIER VERSPRICHT MAN Soldaten Land in der Ostukraine.








						Ukraine's Land Agency give land to soldiers in the east for free - Jun. 16, 2014
					

Land parcels will be given out for free to the servicemen of the Ukrainian Armed Forces and other military… - Jun. 16, 2014. By Interfax-Ukraine




					www.kyivpost.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PU6aiPLDK8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


      BBC




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9rQCFgzbkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


       scheinen Zivilfahrzeuge gewesen zu sein?

Man sollte schon ein wenig Verständnis für andere Befindlichkeiten haben?
Leider hat Youtube fast alles gelöscht. Egal warum, aber so geht man nicht mit Menschen um.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte dafür Quellen angeben...
> 
> Hier sind generell sehr wenig Quellenangaben zu lesen. Stattdessen wird einfach viel _in den Raum geworfen_ oder einfach _behauptet_.
> 
> ...











						Liveblog: ++ USA: "Russland bereit für Invasion" ++
					

Laut den USA hat die russische Armee ihre Vorbereitungen für eine mögliche Invasion zu "fast 100 Prozent" abgeschlossen. Zahlreiche ukrainische Internetseiten sind Opfer von Cyberangriffen geworden. Die Entwicklungen vom Mittwoch im Liveblog zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




++ USA: "Russland bereit für Invasion" ++​Stand: 24.02.2022 00:00 Uhr
*Laut den USA hat die russische Armee ihre Vorbereitungen für eine mögliche Invasion zu "fast 100 Prozent" abgeschlossen. Zahlreiche ukrainische Internetseiten sind Opfer von Cyberangriffen geworden. Die Entwicklungen vom Mittwoch im Liveblog zum Nachlesen.

Die USA reden von einer möglichen Invasion. 








						Kommentar Sozialleistungen Ukraine: Fatale Entscheidung in Kiew
					

Auch die Bewohner des Donbass sind Ukrainer. Die Entscheidung der Regierung, soziale Leistungen im Osten zu streichen, ist kurzsichtig.




					taz.de
				




Hier ein Beitrag der TAZ zum Problem der Renten in der Ostukraine.

Bei den Videos muß ich passen, da dort natürlich keine Medien, die hier akzeptiert sind drehen.
Vielleicht doch diesen alten Ami der im Donbass lebt ?




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=EYrQGMLi7U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man mag von ihm halten was man will, aber stellt euch Menschen vor die in den Städten dort wohnen und mit ihren Kindern diese Geräusche hören.
Die haben nurAngst und wir sind weit entfernt.*


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Es geht los: Russland greift militärische Ziele an

Scheinbar wurden die Angriffe auch von der Grenze zu Belarus aus gestartet.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte es auch gerade posten. So ein Mist! Hoffentlich zeigen die Verbündeten auch mal Kante. 









						+++ 15:27 Lawrow: Indien erwägt, mit Russland Rüstungsgüter zu produzieren +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Will der doch die ganze Ukraine einnehmen?
Es werden wohl Ziele im ganzen Land angegriffen.
Oder "nur" das gesamte ukrainische Militär schwächen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2022)

So schnell kann Russland doch gar nicht vorgerückt sein.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So schnell kann Russland doch gar nicht vorgerückt sein.


Das sind ja auch erstmal hauptsächlich Luftangriffe.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2022)

Die Ukraine gibt an bereits fünf russische Flieger und einen Hubschrauber runter geholt zu haben. Allerdings haben die Russen bereits einen ukrainischen Luftwaffenstützpunkt zerstört.

Was macht die EU? 
Sie beschließt, sich neue Sanktionen ausdenken zu wollen. Na da wird Putin und seinen Generäle bestimmt Angst und Bange... nicht. Die lachen sich bestimmt schlapp.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was macht die EU?
> Sie beschließt, sich neue Sanktionen ausdenken zu wollen. Na da wird Putin und seinen Generäle bestimmt Angst und Bange... nicht. Die lachen sich bestimmt schlapp.


Es war vorher schon klar, dass sie die Ukraine im Falle eines Angriffs Russlands, zumindest militärisch im Stich lassen.
Gehört ja nicht zur Nato. Ausser Waffenlieferungen und Gelder tun sie nichts. Und Deutschland heuchelt rum.
Die Sanktionen interessiert Russland einen Sch**ssdreck!


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Will der doch die ganze Ukraine einnehmen?


Mutmaßlich - mind. Regimewechsel


RyzA schrieb:


> Es werden wohl Ziele im ganzen Land angegriffen.


Yepp, klassischer 3-Flanken Angriff aus dem Lehrbuch.

Will jetzt nicht als Wahrsager in die Geschichte eingehen, aber...
Alte Posts von mir durchlesen = Entwicklung genau wie beschrieben.
Als Altgedienter war die Entwicklung schon vor Wochen, ja Monaten absehbar, leider...


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mutmaßlich - mind. Regimewechsel
> 
> Yepp, klassischer 3-Flanken Angriff aus dem Lehrbuch.
> 
> ...



Bin schockiert, auch wenn es sich schon lange angekündigt hat das es zum Showdown kommt.
Ich hab wirklich Angst das es eskaliert.
Es gibt noch einige Punkte auf dem Globus,  wo es im Gefolge auch noch knallen kann.
Ich " hoffe" das es sich wirklich nur um die beiden Verwaltungsbezirke handelt.
Es ist einfach nur schlimm .

Wünscht euch bitte nicht das Nato und EU da intervenieren!
Beide Seiten haben Atomwaffen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bin schockiert, auch wenn es sich schon lange angekündigt hat das es zum Showdown kommt.
> Ich hab wirklich Angst das es eskaliert.


Der Angriff eines revisionistisch denkenden Diktators  gegenüber einem kleinen, nahezu wehrlosen Nachbarland ist schon eine sehr hohe Eskalationsstufe.
Putin will mit Waffengewalt die historische Entwicklung gerade biegen und hofft, als "Retter" der russischen Nation in die Geschichte einzugehen.
Wir alle WISSEN, was in 50 Jahren zu Putin in den Geschichtsbüchern stehen wird - und es wird nicht sehr viel schmeichelhaftes sein.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einige Punkte auf dem Globus,  wo es im Gefolge auch noch knallen kann.


Ja, und das betrifft u. a. uns sehr direkt.
Rede von Putin genau angehört?
Baltikum und Polen sehe ich als direkt bedroht an.
Es bleibt der Nato gar nichts anderes übrig, dass massiv Truppen in der Grenzregion aufgestockt werden müssen, um einen ähnlichen Angriff schon im Keim ersticken zu können.
Und jetzt NICHT die USA um Hilfe bitten.
Eigenaufrüstung ist angesagt!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich " hoffe" das es sich wirklich nur um die beiden Verwaltungsbezirke handelt.
> Es ist einfach nur schlimm .


Er wird sich garantiert, und wenn nur vorübergehend die ganze Ukraine schnappen.
Ins einer Rede hat er ganz klar formuliert, dass er dass "faschistische Regime" in der Ukraine "vernichten" werde.
Klarer kann man seinen Plan ja gar nicht formulieren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wünscht euch bitte nicht das Nato und EU da intervenieren!
> Beide Seiten haben Atomwaffen.


Werden sie nicht tun.
Biden hat da eine interne rote Linie gezogen.
Die restlichen Nato Länder sind militärisch gar nicht in der Lage, die Ukraine zu verteidigen der gar offensiv zu agieren.

Aber:
Uns muss allen klar sein, das wir heute nie näher an einem Atomkrieg waren, als damals zur Kubakrise.
Da reicht eine einzige Fehleinschätzung, selbst nur ein unbeabsichtigtes Scharmützel  z.B. and er lettisch-russischen Grenze und das Pulverfass könnte hochgehen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Uns muss allen klar sein, das wir heute nie näher an einem Atomkrieg waren, als damals zur Kubakrise.
> Da reicht eine einzige Fehleinschätzung, selbst nur ein unbeabsichtigtes Scharmützel  z.B. and er lettisch-russischen Grenze und das Pulverfass könnte hochgehen.


Solange sich das "nur" auf ukrainischen Boden abspielt und keine Nato Länder direkt angreifen nicht.
Werden aber Nato Staaten mit reingezogen ist es quasi 12. Und nicht 5 vor 12.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solange sich das "nur" auf ukrainischen Boden abspielt und keine Nato Länder direkt angreifen nicht.
> Werden aber Nato Staaten mit reingezogen ist es quasi 12. Und nicht 5 vor 12.


In meiner aktiven Zeit gab es immer wieder "Grenzverletzungen", primär durch russische, weniger durch DDR Jabos, die wir dann "abfangen" mussten.
Die russischen Piloten waren zumindest damals nicht besonders gut darin, exakte Flugrouten einzuhalten.
Entsprechende Meldungen gingen dann immer direkt bis ins Nato-Hauptquartier und das rote Telefon war dann am Ende deeskalierend.
Nun stell dir eben solch einen Vorgang meinethalben im lettischen Luftraum vor...
Und  keiner geht an das berühmte rote Telefon...
Das kann sich ganz schnell und böse hochschaukeln.
Das meine ich mit Gefahr.


Cleriker schrieb:


> So schnell kann Russland doch gar nicht vorgerückt sein.


Bedenke, dass aus Belarus heraus die Truppen, die sich "im Manöver" befinden aus der Bewegung heraus agieren.
Das dürfte einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei schweren Waffen (Panzer usw.) von gut 10 km /h ergeben.
Da oben sind die Prypiat-Sümpfe, er wird also über die gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur über Tschernobyl nach Kiew kommen.
I. d. R. erfolgen "Ankündigungen" deutlich nach dem "Anfahren" von Truppenteilen.
Wird hier nicht anders sein.
Zum Zeitpunkt der Rede von Putin heute Morgen war die russische Luftwaffe längst in der Luft und die Motoren des schweren Gerätes zumindest "warmgelaufen".
Schnelle Truppenbewegungen von 30-40 km/h ohne nennenswertem Widerstand sehe ich als realistisch an.


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

Und der Größenwahnsinnige hat quasi dem Rest der Welt auch mit seinem Atom-Arsenal gedroht, sollte sich da wer einmischen.
Putin bringt die Welt an den Abgrund. Mir wird Angst und bange...


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

Die größte Angst Putins wird wohl dem eigenen Volk gelten. Die Russen wollen genausowenig einen Krieg wie die Ukrainer oder wir hier. Nach den verherrenden Sanktionen die jetzt kommen, wird es wohl Putins größtes Meisterstück bis Ende diesen Jahres noch an der Macht zu bleiben. Man stelle sich nur einen Majdan in jeder russischen Metropole vor.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das deutsche Recht definiert den Genozid in §6 des Völkerstrafgesetzbuches.



Welche Relevanz hat ein deutsches Gesetz fuer einen russischen Eroberungsfeldzug gegen einen souveraenen Staat?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was hättest du den besser gefunden und welche Punkte sind für dich so unerträglich?



Ansolut und vollkommen unertraeglich fuer mich ist, dass der Irre im Kreml zum wiederholten Male behauptete Menschenrechtsverstoesse als Vorwand hernimmt, um ein souveraenes Land zu okkupieren und sich (mindestens) Teile von dessen Staatsgfebiet einzuverleiben.

Wenn dem kleinen dicken Atomraketenmann Entnazifizierung ein solches Anliegen ist, kann er ja im eigenen Laden aufraeumen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Lag es nicht eher auch an fremden Truppen auf einem fremden Staatsgebiet?



Damit meinst Du bestimmt die russischen  Soeldner Urlauber in der Ukraine?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bin schockiert, auch wenn es sich schon lange angekündigt hat das es zum Showdown kommt.



Nein? Eigentlich hast Du hier lange unermuedlich das Lied von der antirussischen Hysterie gesungen und die Warnungen der Amerikaner mit Haeme abgetan.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich " hoffe" das es sich wirklich nur um die beiden Verwaltungsbezirke handelt.



Bestimmt wolltest Du "ukrainisches Staatsgebiet" sagen und bist nur mit der Maus abgerutscht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ein wenig historisches.



Mach doch einen eigenen Thread dafuer auf. Der koennte dann "Historisches, Geloeschtes und andere Nebelkerzen" heissen.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

@Tschetan Die Masken sind gefallen. Lasse deine Fallen und beende das Schmierentheater. Und wenn du es nicht tust, dann liebe @PCGH Community Manger, beendet ihr es bitte!



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die größte Angst Putins wird wohl dem eigenen Volk gelten. Die Russen wollen genausowenig einen Krieg wie die Ukrainer oder wir hier. Nach den verherrenden Sanktionen die jetzt kommen, wird es wohl Putins größtes Meisterstück bis Ende diesen Jahres noch an der Macht zu bleiben. Man stelle sich nur einen Majdan in jeder russischen Metropole vor.


Das wird nicht passieren. Putin wird dem Westen zur Not mit richtig krasser Gewalt zeigen, dass er nicht spielt. Einem aufbegehrenden russischen Volk wird er das Gleiche zeigen. So wie damals in der DDR oder in der Tschechoslowakei oder auf dem Tian’anmen-Platz gesehen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2022)

Derweil im Internet: Massiver Cyberangriff auf Webseiten in der Ukraine & Wiper Malware gefunden

Unabhängig vom Thema:


Tekkla schrieb:


> PCGH Community Manger


Mit was für tollen Begrifflichkeiten man doch bestimmte Positionen umschreiben kann, wo man auf dem ersten Blick erstmal sonstenswas denkt.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Ich sach nur Facility Manager.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> tollen Begrifflichkeiten


Ist der für dich so neu? Ich verwende den Begriff seit geschätzt 10 Jahren.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Ich frage mich was wohl passiert wäre, wenn Trump noch im Amt wäre.
3. Weltkrieg? Oder genau das selbe wie jetzt mit Biden?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Februar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1491431544946249730

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Eyes on Russia: The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map by Cen4infoRes · MapHub
					

The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map is a crowdsourced effort by the Centre for Information Resilience as part of the 'Eyes on Russia' project.   We work with Bellingcat, GeoConfirmed, Conflict Intelligence Team, Advance Democracy and the open source community to map, document, archive and investigate...




					maphub.net
				




leider enden die einträge gestern. aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dort gerade kaum jemand zeit, lust oder möglichkeit hat was zu filmen.

edit:
"funfact":
auf Facebook erscheint dieser post (nur die Karte und der kurze text) nicht in meiner timeline.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was wohl passiert wäre, wenn Trump noch im Amt wäre.
> 3. Weltkrieg? Oder genau das selbe wie jetzt mit Biden?


Trump kam doch mit seinem Diktator Kimiboy super zurecht...Putin wäre wohl auch sein Homei geworden, wenns hart auf hart kommt...Trump ist Krieg zu teuer.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @Tschetan Die Masken sind gefallen. Lasse deine Fallen und beende das Schmierentheater. Und wenn du es nicht tust, dann liebe @PCGH Community Manger, beendet ihr es bitte!
> 
> 
> Das wird nicht passieren. Putin wird dem Westen zur Not mit richtig krasser Gewalt zeigen, dass er nicht spielt. Einem aufbegehrenden russischen Volk wird er das Gleiche zeigen. So wie damals in der DDR oder in der Tschechoslowakei oder auf dem Tian’anmen-Platz gesehen.


Putin hat viele Feinde, das allein in Russland. Wenn sein Rücken im innersten Kreis beginnt zu bröckeln könnte es mal eng werden. Analysten zumindest schließen so ein Szenario nicht aus.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was wohl passiert wäre, wenn Trump noch im Amt wäre.



Trump ueber Putin: Genial!


----------



## Andrej (24. Februar 2022)

Es ist eine Katastrophe und wie immer werden unschuldige Menschen streben, weil sich Politiker nicht einigen konnten. Es ist eine Sache zu drohen und die andere, diese Drohung  wahr zu machen.
Bedingungslose Treue führt oft in den Abgrund und dieser könnte sich für Russland nun geöffnet haben!

p.s.
Russische Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber sind schon in Kiew oder Kyiv!
Auch wenn ihr nichts verstehen werdet, werden hier viele Videos gezeigt aus vielen Städten der Ukraine.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gO6vuI2-BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und jetzt NICHT die USA um Hilfe bitten.
> Eigenaufrüstung ist angesagt!


Kurzfristig ist Aufrüstung leider schwer... Da haben nur die Amerikaner und mögl. noch Franzosen und Briten die Fähigkeiten um eigenständige Operationen zu unterhalten. Siehe Afghanistan, wo man immer die Amis bräuchte wenn's irgendwo rundging und Mali wo die Franzosen unterstützt haben. DE baut ja seine Fähigkeiten lieber so auf, dass sie mit NATO Unterstützung funktionieren...
Litauen fordert NATO Gespräch nach Art. 4


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Soweit zur zynischen Aussage der Russen, es werden nur militärische Ziele bombardiert.
Bin eigenermaßen fassungslos, wie brutal hier gegenüber einem doch angeblichen Brudervolk vorgegangen wird.
Putin & Co. sind größenwahnsinnig geworden.
Ist denen eigentlich klar, dass Russland mit dem heutigen Tag sich faktisch aus der Weltgemeinschaft selbst herausbombt?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Februar 2022)

Putin war -zumindest mir- noch nie geheuer, aber das hier... mir fehlen schlicht und ergreifend die worte.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Kurzfristig ist Aufrüstung leider schwer... Da haben nur die Amerikaner und mögl. noch Franzosen und Briten die Fähigkeiten um eigenständige Operationen zu unterhalten. Siehe Afghanistan, wo man immer die Amis bräuchte wenn's irgendwo rundging und Mali wo die Franzosen unterstützt haben. DE baut ja seine Fähigkeiten lieber so auf, dass sie mit NATO Unterstützung funktionieren...
> Litauen fordert NATO Gespräch nach Art. 4


Tja, nun rächt sich die Vergangenheit.
Es ist nun mal so auf unserer Erdkugel, dass diplomatischen Stärke auch immer was mit glaubwürdiger militärischen Stärke zu tun hat.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Ich bin gerade einfach nur fassungslos...

Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie es den Menschen vor Ort gehen muss...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2022)

Da bekommt man schon Gänsehaut wenn der Ukrainische Präsident andere Staatsoberhäupter anfleht etwas zu unternehmen, dem Österreichischen Bundeskanzler hat er in einem Telefonat gesagt das er nicht wisse wie lange er noch leben werde, dies hat Bundeskanzler Nehammer in der Nationalratssitzung live gesagt, danach war es das erste mal völlig still...


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

... ja, wirklich sehr bedrückend, dass es dazu gekommen ist!


----------



## Andrej (24. Februar 2022)

Erste russiche Soldaten sind gefangen genommen worde. Ein Hubschrauberpilot und zwei weitere Soldaten, die aussehen als seinen sie erst 18 Jahre, so wie die Uniform an ihnen hängst! Auch sollen russische Panzer zerstört worden sein. 

Leider werden wir die Zahl der wahren Opfer nie erfahren!


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Sorry, dass ich in dieser bedrückenden Stimmung technisch werde.
Ich habe mal versucht, alle Infos, von wo überall einmarschiert wird, zu analysieren.
Egal, was die russische Seite aktuell "zu den Zielen" sagt, es ist gelogen.
Alles aus meiner Erfahrung deutet darauf hin, das es einen 2 oder 3 Stufenplan zur Eroberung der kompletten Ukraine gibt. 
Wird wohl grob so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht, alle Infos, von wo überall einmarschiert wird, zu analysieren.
> Egal, was die russische Seite aktuell "zu den Zielen" sagt, es ist gelogen.
> Alles aus meiner Erfahrung deutet darauf hin, das es einen 2 oder 3 Stufenplan zur Eroberung der kompletten Ukraine gibt.
> Wird wohl grob so aussehen:
> ...


Habe mal ein Video gesehen (mögl. Mr. wissen2go) indem ein Krieg in der Ukraine genau so aussehen würde. Einmarsch in der Ukraine, erste Runde an Forderungen. Werden die abgelehnt geht's weiter mit Schritt 2. 



> Sorry, dass ich in dieser bedrückenden Stimmung technisch werde.


Und ich persönlich bin gerne in diesem Thread für die Politik und aktuellen Geschehnisse, eher weniger für Beileidsbekundungen welche auch in meiner Facebook Timeline aufploppen könnten...


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ja, wirklich sehr bedrückend, dass es dazu gekommen ist!


Jetzt ist hier hoffentlich für den letzten Putinversteher auch klar, dass die Agression von Russland ausgeht und niemand anderen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wird wohl grob so aussehen:


So wird sich das Putin auch gedacht haben.
Mal sehen, was rauskommt.

Putin bricht den zweiten Krieg vom Zaun.
Und er hat SS-22 und deren Nachfolger.

Biden hat Recht gehabt, das FBI ist ja nicht blöd.

Wer mich jetzt der Lüge oder Nicht-Quellenangabe bestrafen will, möge es tun.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Oha, Putin will offensichtlich extrem schnell Fakten schaffen:

aus nTV:
24.02.2022, 13:06 Uhr
*Die angreifenden Truppen Russlands haben nach ukrainischen Angaben die Region Kiew erreicht. Hubschrauber sollen sich bereits dem Stadtrand nähern.*
Russische Truppen sind nach Angaben des ukrainischen Grenzschutzes in den nördlichen Teil der Hauptstadtregion Kiew vorgedrungen. Den Angaben zufolge griffen die russischen Streitkräfte ukrainische Stellungen mit Raketen an. Reportern der Nachrichtenagentur AFP zufolge waren außerdem mehrere tieffliegende Hubschrauber zu sehen, die am Stadtrand von Kiew flogen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Biden hat Recht gehabt, ...


Klar hat er recht gehabt.
Es war der diplomatische Versuch, durch Echtzeitinfos der Geheimdienste die Russen im letzten Moment von der Invasion abzubringen.


----------



## Whispercat (24. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @Tschetan Die Masken sind gefallen. Lasse deine Fallen und beende das Schmierentheater. Und wenn du es nicht tust, dann liebe @PCGH Community Manger, beendet ihr es bitte!


Das Russland jetzt aus welchen Gründen auch immer Krieg gegen die Ukraine führt ist bedauerlich und zu verurteilen, allerdings so zu tun als wäre diese Eskalationsuppe die in den letzten Jahren hochgekocht wurde und jetzt übergeschwappt ist auf den alleinigen Mist von Russland gewachsen wäre ist halt maximal einseitig. 

Zu versuchen Russlands Position zu verstehen hat nichts damit zu tun dass man auf Russlands Seite steht. Von daher komm mal bitte von deinem "bist du nicht für uns bist du gegen uns" Film runter. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Egal, was die russische Seite aktuell "zu den Zielen" sagt, es ist gelogen.


Im Moment wissen wir *sicher* dass Russland in der Ukraine einmarschiert ist und alles weitere werden die nächsten Tage zeigen. Von daher lass mal bitte diese Spekulationsfilme weil grade hart unangebracht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Februar 2022)

karte jetzt mit updates von heute...








						Eyes on Russia: The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map by Cen4infoRes · MapHub
					

The Russia-Ukraine Monitor Map is a crowdsourced effort by the Centre for Information Resilience as part of the 'Eyes on Russia' project.   We work with Bellingcat, GeoConfirmed, Conflict Intelligence Team, Advance Democracy and the open source community to map, document, archive and investigate...




					maphub.net
				




aber achtung, ich meine man sieht auch tote....


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

Zar Putin lügt, daß die Schwarte kracht - siehe 2014ff - und wer da nicht auf KGB-Line liegt sieht sich ganz schnell bei minus 35 Grad den Gulag-Zaun an oder die Radieschen von unten.

Die ganzen politischen Morde in seiner Amtszeit belegen das ganz deutlich.

Sollte es schlimmer kommen und das Volk regt sich im eigenen Land auf, dann gibt es Te - T80, T90 und T14.
Siehe Ost-Berlin, Prag und Budapest.

Die schreckliche Fratze des Imperial-Sozialismus / Kommunismus hat wieder mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Im Moment wissen wir *sicher* dass Russland in der Ukraine einmarschiert ist und alles weitere werden die nächsten Tage zeigen. Von daher lass mal bitte diese Spekulationsfilme weil grade hart unangebracht.


Danke, das Wünsche ich dir auch.

Da du keinerlei Ahnung von meinem Background hast und offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie in sich hast, lass Dir höflichst sagen, dass dies die Mindestwahrscheinlichkeit ist und eine Info weiter unten zeigt, dass die Russen schon vor Kiew sind.
Fragen?


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt ist hier hoffentlich für den letzten Putinversteher auch klar, dass die Agression von Russland ausgeht und niemand anderen.


... es wurde leider immer noch nicht verstanden oder bzw. ich habe den Eindruck, man möchte es nicht verstehen: die derzeitig laufenden Aktionen der Russen sind die Ergebnisse der seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten von den USA und der NATO geführten Politik. Die Ignoranz der Bedürfnisse Russlands zeigt jetzt ihre absehbaren Folgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da du keinerlei Ahnung von meinem Background hast und offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie in sich hast,


Warst Du im Stab beim Militär?

Es klingt alles ganz logisch, was Du schreibst.



brooker schrieb:


> Die Ignoranz der Bedürfnisse Russlands zeigt jetzt ihre absehbaren Folgen.



Rußland hat also das *natürliche* Bedürfnis, seine Nachbarländer mit Krieg zu überziehen und dort einzufallen.

Und das ist normal.

Manche lernen gar nichts aus der Geschichte.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

Sofern Russlands Bedürfnisse darauf abzielen souveräne Staaten zu lenken und bei Auflehnen dieser Annektierungen und Invasionen die Antwort ist, wird das Veständnis des Westens immer geringfügig ausfallen.


----------



## Neronimo (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es wurde leider immer noch nicht verstanden oder bzw. ich habe den Eindruck, man möchte es nicht verstehen: die derzeitig laufenden Aktionen der Russen sind die Ergebnisse der seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten von den USA und der NATO geführten Politik. Die Ignoranz der Bedürfnisse Russlands zeigt jetzt ihre absehbaren Folgen.


Bedürfnisse Putins und seiner Oligarchen Freunde ≠ Bedürfnisse Russlands. 
Würden erstere nicht immer quer schießen, ginge es Russland heute besser.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Masken sind gefallen. Lasse deine Fallen und beende das Schmierentheater. Und wenn du es nicht tust, dann liebe


Weißt du, im Moment sehe ich Jungs im Alter meines Sohnes die sterben und da ist die Seite egal.
Ich habe schon ab 2015 mit einer Eskalation gerechnet, aber irgendwie nicht für möglich gehalten. 
Wir sitzen hier warm und trocken, liefern uns Diskussionen .
War und ist es klug eine Armee aufzurüsten und auszubilden, die nie den Hauch einer  Chance hat?
Was sollte das gefasel vom " hohen Preis" den diese Soldaten bei den Russen verursachen sollen und wer zahlt ihn?

Mein Standpunkt war Minsk2 umzusetzen und das schon vor Jahren.
Wenn man dadurch schon ein Putintroll ist und deiner Meinung gesperrt werden sollte, weil man das wünscht was
unter Mitarbeit der deutschen Bundeskanzlerin und des Französischen Präsidenten mit beiden Parteien vereinbart worden ist, kann ich mich nur wundern. 
Selbst im Dezember, als man vom Ultimatum sprach, war die Reaktion nicht konstruktiv.

Mich macht das echt fertig, weil ich den Schmerz eines Vaters, bei einem Freund erlebt habe.
Er sagte nur das keiner das erleben sollte.
Vielleicht wäre mehr Empathie nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das Russland jetzt aus welchen Gründen auch immer Krieg gegen die Ukraine führt ist bedauerlich und zu verurteilen, allerdings so zu tun als wäre diese Eskalationsuppe die in den letzten Jahren hochgekocht wurde und jetzt übergeschwappt ist auf den alleinigen Mist von Russland gewachsen wäre ist halt maximal einseitig.


Echt jetzt? Seit 2014 wird einseitig an der Eskalationsspirale gedreht. 

Russland dringt gerade von drei Seiten mit Unterstützung der belarusischen Regierung in ein freies Land ein. Welche gottverdammte Legitimation willst du da an den Haaren herbeiziehen, um das zu beschönigen oder kleinzureden? Die Ukraine ist erst der Anfang. Das endet da nicht.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir sitzen hier warm und trocken, liefern uns Diskussionen .


Noch. Und das ist der Punkt. Hätte man 1939 schon das Inet gehabt, wir wären schon da am Diskutieren gewesen. Monate später wären wir in der Hölle auf Erden. Vielleicht ist dir das nicht klar. Es gibt keine Bedrohung Russlands! Es gibt nur einen postsowjetischen Idioten samt Entourage im Kreml, der das Rad der Zeit zurückdrehen will. Das kannst du nicht mehr schön reden, nicht mehr beschwichtigen, nicht mehr relativieren. Und du bist ein Teil dieses Systems!


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Die NATO ist schuld daran, dass Russland in der Ukraine einmarschiert ist. Wieso bin ich darauf nicht alleine gekommen? Ach haette ich doch bloss Deinen geopolitischen Durchblick.

Wo kaemen wir hin, wenn Staaten frei entscheiden koennten, welchem Buendnis sie angehoeren wollen?

Schlussakte von Helsinki, UN-Charta, NATO-Russland-Akte - alle das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie geschrieben sind, weil der Irre im Kreml sich nicht laenger an sie haelt.

Putin fuerchtet nicht die NATO, die im Traum nicht auf die Idee kaeme, unprovoziert eine Atommacht anzugreifen. Was Putin fuerchtet, ist das osmotische Eindringen von Demokratie und Freiheit in "sein" Russland. Also schafft er sich nun eine "Pufferzone" - ohne Waffen und kontrolliert von, wie nannte er es doch so treffend, einer "Marionettenregierung", die er dort installieren wird. Und Leute wie Du in ihrer ideologischen Verblendung klatschen dazu auch noch Beifall, jubeln dem kleinen dicken Atomraketenmann zu, weil er Frieden durch Krieg schafft und koennen oder wollen den offenkundigen Bruch in ihrer "Logik" nicht erkennen.

Meine Guete, muss der Durchschnitts-IQ gesunken sein.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warst Du im Stab beim Militär?
> 
> Es klingt alles ganz logisch, was Du schreibst.


Bin 57, war Offizier, Kampfpilot und war in bestimmten Stäben aktiv.
Ich kann und darf zum Schutze der Bundesrepublik und der Nato nicht alles schreiben.
Was ich zu diesem Thema in militärischer Hinsicht schreiben darf, kann ich mit gewisser Erfahrung wiedergeben.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weißt du, im Moment sehe ich Jungs im Alter meines Sohnes die sterben und da ist die Seite egal.
> 
> ...
> 
> Vielleicht wäre mehr Empathie nicht verkehrt.


Dieses fadenscheinige Geseier geht mir nur noch gegen den Strich. Mit etwas mehr Empathie würdest du diesen Mist auch deutlich verurteilen und klar und deutlich machen, dass das Problem einzig und alleine im Kreml zu suchen ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin 57, war Offizier, Kampfpilot und war in bestimmten Stäben aktiv.
> Ich kann und darf zum Schutze der Bundesrepublik und der Nato nicht alles schreiben.
> Was ich zu diesem Thema in militärischer Hinsicht schreiben darf, kann ich mit gewisser Erfahrung wiedergeben.


Ich bin ein paar Jahre älter und war auf der anderen Seite Panzerkommandeur und nur 3/4 Jahr auf der Offiziersschule.

Aber die Taktik hab ich genau so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und du bist ein Teil dieses Systems!


Bitte höre auf mich als Teil irgendeines Systems zu sehen, Bitte!
Ich habe doch hier die Folgen immer angemahnt und von Verhandlungen geschrieben ?
Ist das automatisch der Putintroll?
Was hat den die ganze Politik gebracht?
Statt zu rüsten, wäre doch das einhalten von Verträgen besser gewesen!


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Statt zu rüsten, wäre doch das einhalten von Verträgen besser gewesen!



Weisst Du, was richtig gut waere? Nicht beim Nachbarn einzumarschieren, weil man ihm die Staatsfaehigkeit abspricht.


----------



## Andrej (24. Februar 2022)

Viele Menschen fragen sich wo eigentlich Selenskij ist? Er hat versprochen jede Stunde  eine Ansprache zu halten, die letzte Ansprache war von 6 oder 8 Stunden. In den Städten weis auch niemand was sie machen sollen. In der Stadt Charkiw sitzen die Menschen in der Metro fest - vielleicht auch gut so, weil es keine Elektrizität mehr gibt.
Es gibt Meldungen, dass die russische Armee nicht in die Städte reingeht, sondern gleich nach Kiew vorrückt - zumindest aus Richtung Charkiw!


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht eine Poloniumvergiftung? Soll schon vorgekommen sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Bedrohung Russlands! Es gibt nur einen postsowjetischen Idioten samt Entourage im Kreml, der das Rad der Zeit zurückdrehen will.


Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

> NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg sieht derzeit keine Gefahr, das sich der russische Krieg gegen die Ukraine auf das Bündnisgebiet ausweitet. "Solange Russland weiß, dass ein Angriff auf einen NATO-Verbündeten eine Antwort des gesamten Bündnisses auslöst, werden sie nicht angreifen", sagte Stoltenberg. "Weil wir das stärkste Bündnis der Geschichte sind", fügte er hinzu.


Quelle: Stoltenberg rechnet nicht mit Angriff auf Bündnisgebiet

Aber mitlerweile ist bei Putin wohl alles möglich. Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das er die ganze Ukraine angreift.
Eher habe ich mit der Ausweitung der Gebiete im Osten gerechnet.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin ein paar Jahre älter und war auf der anderen Seite Panzerkommandeur und nur 3/4 Jahr auf der Offiziersschule.
> 
> Aber die Taktik hab ich genau so in Erinnerung.


Wir waren immer auf der "gleichen Seite".
Wir haben als Soldaten unseren Ländern gedient, in dem Grundverständnis, Heimat, Familie und generell die Bürger zu schützen.
Und natürlich war unsere Ausbildung  nahezu gleich, weil militärische Grundsätze nicht vor Landesgrenzen halt machen.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Die NATO ist schuld daran, dass Russland in der Ukraine einmarschiert ist. Wieso bin ich darauf nicht alleine gekommen? Ach haette ich doch bloss Deinen geopolitischen Durchblick.
> 
> Wo kaemen wir hin, wenn Staaten frei entscheiden koennten, welchem Buendnis sie angehoeren wollen?
> 
> ...


Nochmal editiert mein Post: Agree!!


----------



## Whispercat (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da du keinerlei Ahnung von meinem Background hast


Nun, dein Background hat nichts direkt mit dem nun eskalierten Konflikt zu tun und von daher weiss ich auch nicht warum du denkst er wäre ein Argument dafür.



compisucher schrieb:


> und offensichtlich keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie in sich hast,


Du lass mal, hab echt keine Lust auf diese Art von Argumentation.



JePe schrieb:


> Die NATO ist schuld daran, dass Russland in der Ukraine einmarschiert ist. Wieso bin ich darauf nicht alleine gekommen? Ach haette ich doch bloss Deinen geopolitischen Durchblick.


Hat sich die NATO in den letzten 30 Jahren an Russlands Grenzen rangeschlichen und Raketenschilde vor Russlands Haustür installiert oder war es Russland ? Einfache Frage einfache Antwort bitte.



JePe schrieb:


> Meine Guete, muss der Durchschnitts-IQ gesunken sein.


Bin mal gespannt ob Eule so konsequent ist wie er angekündigt hat.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieses fadenscheinige Geseier geht mir nur noch gegen den Strich. Mit etwas mehr Empathie würdest du diesen Mist auch deutlich verurteilen und klar und deutlich machen, dass das Problem einzig und alleine im Kreml zu suchen ist.


Und dass gilt übrigens auch für dass hier. Ganz im Ernst, kommt mal bitte wieder runter und atmet beim nächsten Mal dreimal tief durch bevor ihr bei so einem Mist auf Antworten klickt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weisst Du, was richtig gut waere? Nicht beim Nachbarn einzumarschieren, weil man ihm die Staatsfaehigkeit abspricht.


Interessant dass du es erwähnst, ich hätte da nur noch eine kleine Nachfrage zwecks besserem Verständnis:

Wie nennt man eigentlich die einseitigen Militäraktionen der USA der letzten 30 Jahren gegen Libyen und den halben nahen Osten obwohl man grösstenteils nichtmal ein UN Mandat dafür hatte ?

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort bitte.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Einfache Frage einfache Antwort bitte.



Gerne: Unsinn. Keins der genannten Waffensysteme steht vor der russischen "Haustuer". Was sich aber aendern koennte - weil Russland gerade anbaut und das Haus kontinuierlich groesser wird.

Umgekehrt stehen atomwaffenfaehige Raketen in Kaliningrad (Fun Fact - tatsaechlich der einzige Ort auf dem Globus, wo Russland von der NATO "umzingelt" ist). Wieviele Flugminuten es wohl von dort bis nach Berlin sind? Wir sollten da unbedingt die Bevoelkerung retten, ein Referendum durchfuehren und sie in die EU aufnehmen. Von der Sowjetunion Russland lernen heisst siegen lernen!



Whispercat schrieb:


> Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort bitte.



Gerne: Relevanz? Inwieweit koennte irgendeine der genannten Aktionen Putins Feldzug legitimieren oder auch nur rational erklaeren? Sollte das naemlich nicht der Fall sein, waere es keine Frage, sondern schlicht Spam.

Leute wie Du zuecken immer gerne die Doppelmoral-Karte. Doppelmoral ist es, "den Westen" anzuklagen und fuer identische Handlungen Russlands Verstaendnis zu zeigen. Ein Jammer, dass Du das nicht zu erkennen im Stande bist.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Du lass mal, hab echt keine Lust auf diese Art von Argumentation.


Und ich habe gerade keine Lust auf einen Putin-Versteher.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Wie nennt eigentlich die einseitigen Militäraktionen der USA der letzten 30 Jahren gegen Libyen und den halben nahen Osten obwohl man grösstenteils nichtmal ein UN Mandat dafür hatte ?


Ist mir jetzt neu, dass die USA in Libyen einmarschiert wären.
Die NATO hatte mit Luftstreitkräften und unter der UN-Resolution 1973 die oppositionellen Rebellen gegen Gaddafi unterstützt.
Ich war nie ein Freund von "die Freiheit wird am Hindukusch" verteidigt.
Fakt ist aber, dass zuerst der Irak zwei Kriege vom Zaun brach (Iran und Kuwait) und Fakt ist auch,
dass zuerst Terroristen, die aus Afghanistan heraus operierten, verheerende Anschläge verübten.
Die größten Fehler in dem ganzen Konflikt waren, dass die USA die Taliban aktiv während der Besatzung Afghanistans durch die Russen unterstützten und hier ein Nährboden für den Terrorismus entstand und dass der Krieg gegen den Irak kein Ausstiegsszenario hatte.
Der qualitative Unterschied besteht jedoch hier, dass ein aktiver Angriffskrieg gegen ein Land, das überhaupt nichts gemacht hat, statt findet.
Finde nun selbst den Fehler in deiner Weltsicht.

Edit:
Schau, du kannst und darfst eine andere Weltsicht haben.
Du wirst hier keine Mehrheitszustimmung erhalten, aber keiner verbietet dir das Wort.
Meanwhile in Russia:
aus nTV:
*+++ 13:57 Russische Oppositionelle nach Aufruf zu Demonstration festgenommen +++*
Die russische Oppositionelle Marina Litwinowitsch wird von der Polizei festgenommen. Das teilt sie der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters mit und schreibt es auch auf Telegram. "Ich bin auf dem Weg nach Hause festgenommen worden", heißt es dort. Die in Moskau lebende Litwinowitsch rief ihre Landsleute zu Protesten gegen den Angriff aufgerufen. "Heute um 19 Uhr in die Zentren unserer Städte. Russen sind gegen Krieg!", schrieb sie in einem Facebook-Eintrag. "Wir werden dieses Chaos in den kommenden Jahren beseitigen. Nicht nur wir. Sondern auch unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder."

Ist doch Klasse, ein System, in dem man keine andere Meinung haben darf.
Gefällt dir sicherlich, oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Hat sich die NATO in den letzten 30 Jahren an Russlands Grenzen rangeschlichen und Raketenschilde vor Russlands Haustür installiert oder war es Russland ? Einfache Frage einfache Antwort bitte.



Einen Raketenschild braucht man gegen militärische Raketen.
Genau das, womit Rußland die Ukraine angegriffen hat.

Oder waren das Silvesterraketen, die ich da in Kiew gesehen habe?


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Ich brauche gar nicht aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern.
Macht einer der besten Militärexperten in Europa,  Herr Strahel.
Empfehle dringend , den Text GENAU zu lesen:








						„Er will mehr als die Ukraine“: Militär-Experte erklärt Putins Drei-Phasen-Krieg
					

Putins Russland hat die Ukraine angegriffen. Hochrangige Experten wie Ex-General Kujat glauben nicht, dass Putin auch Nato-Staaten in Osteuropa angreifen wird. Der Schweizer Militär-Experte Albert Stahel ist da nicht so optimistisch. Im Gespräch mit FOCUS Online erklärt er, was Putins wahres...




					www.focus.de


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Ich muss zugeben, die Situation macht mir schon etwas angst. Als Laie kann ich das ganze natürlich überhaupt nicht einschätzen, zusätzlich ist das mit meinen 26 Jahren der erste echt Krieg quasi vor der Haustür.

Schön fühlt sich das auf jeden Fall nicht an und ich hoffe inständig das Putin wieder zur Vernunft kommt.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Statt zu rüsten, wäre doch das einhalten von Verträgen besser gewesen!


Was ich schon vor Seiten belegt habe, dass der Vetrag kaum eine trockene Unterschrift hatte, als er seitens der der Russland gesteuerten Seperatisten gebrochen wurde! Hör doch mit diesem Mantra der Lügen auf!


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, die Situation macht mir schon etwas angst. Als Laie kann ich das ganze natürlich überhaupt nicht einschätzen, zusätzlich ist das mit meinen 26 Jahren der erste echt Krieg quasi vor der Haustür.
> 
> Schön fühlt sich das auf jeden Fall nicht an und ich hoffe inständig das Putin wieder zur Vernunft kommt.


Geht mir genau so, hätte das nicht für möglich gehalten, auch nicht mit meinen immerhin 13 Jahren mehr auf dem Buckel als Du.
Es macht einen fassungslos, dass so etwas nicht mal hundert Jahre nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg wieder in Europa passiert. Die armen Menschen und der Westen kann im Grunde nur zusehen, da der Verrückte direkt mit seinen nuklearen Waffen gedroht hat.

Das gibt dann leider auch einen sehr bitteren Vorgeschmack auf das, was passiert wenn er bezüglich Polens oder dem Baltikum ernst machen sollte. Dann gibt es den Bündnisfall und gleichzeitig ist Putin zuzutrauen, dass er dann tatsächlich Atombomben und -Raketen einsetzen wird. Eine sehr düstere Zukunft...


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich brauche gar nicht aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern.
> Macht einer der besten Militärexperten in Europa,  Herr Strahel.
> Empfehle dringend , den Text GENAU zu lesen:
> 
> ...


Genau das sage ich schon seit den letzten Wochen. Und dann kommen hier so Kandidaten wie @Tschetan und @Whispercat und @brooker mit ihren Beschwichtigungen und Ammennärchen. Wir sind am Rande vom am Ar schsein.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> da der Verrückte direkt mit seinen nuklearen Waffen gedroht hat


Das zeigt im Grunde auch wieder das Friede auf Basis von Atomwaffen kein Friede ist...


----------



## beastyboy79 (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich brauche gar nicht aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern.
> Macht einer der besten Militärexperten in Europa,  Herr Strahel.
> Empfehle dringend , den Text GENAU zu lesen:
> 
> ...


Ich stimme hier vollends mit Herrn Strahel überein. Eine Sowjetunion 2.0 soll entstehen.
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich sprachen heute morgen schon über Parallelen zum Anfang des zweiten WK.

Eigentlich lotet Putin nur aus, wie weit die Nato jetzt reagiert. Die Sanktionen gegen Russland sind ein, in meinen Augen, zahnloser Tiger, da alles zum Krieg spielen Putin im Land hat: Armee (modern, schlagkräftig), Betriebstoffe (Öl und Gas) und einige verblendete (Berufs-) Soldaten, die Ihm offensichtlich ohne nachzudenken folgen.

Rein von der Überlegung her, wäre es für dieses riesen Heer ein Leichtes gewesen, kleinere Länder wie z.Bsp Estland zu anektieren und zu besetzen. Das wäre allerdings zu früh, und man wäre direkt mit der Tür ins Haus gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2022)

Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle entsteht.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Rein von der Überlegung her, wäre es für dieses riesen Heer ein Leichtes gewesen, kleinere Länder wie z.Bsp Estland zu anektieren und zu besetzen. Das wäre allerdings zu früh, und man wäre direkt mit der Tür ins Haus gefallen.


Das ist auch was mir so Angst macht. In dem Krieg gibt es, wie in eigentlich jedem Krieg, nur Verlierer. Selbst wenn die Nato resolut dagegen vorgeht wird es unfassbar viele Tote geben und das kann eigentlich niemand wollen.


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Und warum knüpfst du dich denn dann eigentlich nicht gleich auf? Oder hast du doch noch etwas Hoffnung?


Ist das an mich gerichtet?
Das wäre in meinen Augen der mögliche (!) Worst Case, aber ich habe jawohl mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass es 100%ig so kommen wird.

Dein Kommentar dagegen ist, entschuldige, total daneben.


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist auch was mir so Angst macht. In dem Krieg gibt es, wie in eigentlich jedem Krieg, nur Verlierer. Selbst wenn die Nato resolut dagegen vorgeht wird es unfassbar viele Tote geben und das kann eigentlich niemand wollen.


Die Nato hält sich raus...


----------



## beastyboy79 (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist auch was mir so Angst macht. In dem Krieg gibt es, wie in eigentlich jedem Krieg, nur Verlierer. Selbst wenn die Nato resolut dagegen vorgeht wird es unfassbar viele Tote geben und das kann eigentlich niemand wollen.


Da fragt man sich wirklich, wie hoch gebildet die Zivilisation an sich eigentlich sein sollte, und dann passiert so etwas. 
Natürlich kann das niemand wollen, außer man hat vollends den Verstand verloren und ist vollkommen größenwahnsinnig geworden. Welche Folgen das für das russische Volk haben wird, kann man anhand unserer Geschichte nur im entferntesten erahnen, falls wirklich Atomwaffen zum Einsatz kommen und/oder die NATO mit in diesen Konflikt schlittert. 

Ich sag es mal anhand der Weltuntergangsuhr: 2Minuten bis WK3. Näher dran war es bisher nur zur Kubakrise.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Februar 2022)

@Julian K:

Was ist daran daneben? Ich schreibe und spreche immer alles frei heraus. Da werde ich hier keine Ausnahme machen. Ausserdem solltest du dir mal ein dickeres Fell zulegen.

Wenn jemand alles schwarz sieht, dann wäre das für mich persönlich jedenfalls die beste Lösung. Und da spreche ich jetzt auch von mir selbst.

Schade, dass diesen unsäglichen Typen keiner erledigen kann, denn dies würde einen ziemlichen Rattenschwanz hinterherziehen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle entsteht.


Natürlich, aber diese Flüchtlinge sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die um die halbe Welt reisen, dazu haben diese Menschen auch gar nicht die Finanziellen Mittel, die meisten flüchten innerhalb der Ukraine.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Rein von der Überlegung her, wäre es für dieses riesen Heer ein Leichtes gewesen, kleinere Länder wie z.Bsp Estland zu anektieren und zu besetzen. Das wäre allerdings zu früh, und man wäre direkt mit der Tür ins Haus gefallen.


Die baltischen Staaten sind zunächst durch die NATO geschützt.
Putin hat aber wortwörtlich (!) erklärt, das jeder aus dem Westen, der sich gegen sein Militär stellt (und das ist dass Entscheidende: unabhängig, wo !!!) wird eine Vergeltung ungeahnten Ausmaßes erleben.
Er baut also schon verbal die Möglichkeit auf und man tut gut daran, seine Aussagen exakt zu analysieren.

Es besteht aus meiner Sicht ein erhebliches Risiko, dass die baltischen Staaten, aber auch Polen ungewollt in die Kampfhandlungen involviert werden und dadurch der Bündnisfall eintreten kann,  der uns natürlich dann  auch direkt treffen wird.


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Nato hält sich raus...


Seine Aussage war auf ein mögliches Szenario Russland vs. Estland z.B. bezogen, da würde sich die NATO nicht heraushalten.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Schade, dass diesen unsäglichen Typen keiner erledigen kann, denn dies würde einen ziemlichen Rattenschwanz hinterherziehen...



Abwarten. Gelaenge es, mit den Sanktionen die Goenner in seinem Umfeld empfindlich genug zu treffen, waere ich nicht voellig ueberrascht wenn er irgendwann in der Dusche ausrutscht. Unfaelle im Haushalt sind in Russland die zweithaeufigste Todesursache nach Poloniumvergiftungen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber diese Flüchtlinge sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die um die halbe Welt reisen, dazu haben diese Menschen auch gar nicht die Finanziellen Mittel, die meisten flüchten innerhalb der Ukraine.


Wenn Russland die Ukraine komplett besetzt, und davon gehe ich inzwischen aus, werden die Ukrainer in die Nachbarländer flüchten.,


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Russland die Ukraine komplett besetzt, und davon gehe ich inzwischen aus, werden die Ukrainer in die Nachbarländer flüchten.,


Was ja aber erst ein Mal nachvollziehbar wäre.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Nato hält sich raus...


Wenn Russland sich Polen, oder einen der anderen Pufferstaaten, unter den Nagel reißen will wird die Nato sich da wohl kaum raus halten.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn Russland sich Polen, oder einen der anderen Pufferstaaten, unter den Nagel reißen will wird die Nato sich da wohl kaum raus halten.


Davon ist aber nicht auszugehen.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon ist aber nicht auszugehen.


Ich wäre bis heute auch davon ausgegangen das Russland nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert. Da habe ich mich offensichtlich getäuscht, jetzt halte ich also auch das Szenario nicht für völlig unrealistisch. Putin scheint aktuell völlig durchzudrehen...


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Davon ist aber nicht auszugehen.


Bitte den link mal lesen.





						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

Vielleicht eine Poloniumvergiftung? Soll schon vorgekommen sein.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich wäre bis heute auch davon ausgegangen das Russland nicht in die Ukraine einmarschiert. Da habe ich mich offensichtlich getäuscht, jetzt halte ich also auch das Szenario nicht für völlig unrealistisch. Putin scheint aktuell völlig durchzudrehen...


Er wird Belarus auch noch kassieren, natürlich ohne Krieg.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bitte den link mal lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel zu viele Spekulationen, Putin weiß, was passiert, wenn er ein Nato Land angreift.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Abwarten. Gelaenge es, mit den Sanktionen die Goenner in seinem Umfeld empfindlich genug zu treffen, waere ich nicht voellig ueberrascht wenn er irgendwann in der Dusche ausrutscht. Unfaelle im Haushalt sind in Russland die zweithaeufigste Todesursache nach Poloniumvergiftungen.


Das wäre hier mal wirklich wünschenswert.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel zu viele Spekulationen, Putin weiß, was passiert, wenn er ein Nato Land angreift.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
Ich kenne die Publikationen von Herrn Stahel nun seit gut 3 Jahrzehnten.
Das blöde ist, er hat immer recht...


----------



## beastyboy79 (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die baltischen Staaten sind zunächst durch die NATO geschützt.
> Putin hat aber wortwörtlich (!) erklärt, das jeder aus dem Westen, der sich gegen sein Militär stellt (und das ist dass Entscheidende: unabhängig, wo !!!) wird eine Vergeltung ungeahnten Ausmaßes erleben.
> Er baut also schon verbal die Möglichkeit auf und man tut gut daran, seine Aussagen exakt zu analysieren.
> 
> Es besteht aus meiner Sicht ein erhebliches Risiko, dass die baltischen Staaten, aber auch Polen ungewollt in die Kampfhandlungen involviert werden und dadurch der Bündnisfall eintreten kann,  der uns natürlich dann  auch direkt treffen wird.


Genau deswegen schrieb ich ja, das man verfrüht seine Ziele offenbart hätte, und damit jede Menge Abschreckungspotential vertan hätte. Das Russland erst die Ukraine besetzt, lässt Putin als Akteur erscheinen, der nicht lang fackelt, sondern sich einfach nimmt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Er wird Belarus auch noch kassieren, natürlich ohne Krieg.


Das wird Ihm einfach dargeboten. Da braucht er nicht einmarschieren, da ist Putin ja schon.


Threshold schrieb:


> Viel zu viele Spekulationen, Putin weiß, was passiert, wenn er ein Nato Land angreift.


Es wird für die Nato in dem Sinne keine Generalprobe geben. Putin zeigt gerade, wie man agiert. Er wird es drauf ankommen lassen, da bin ich mir schon fast sicher.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber diese Flüchtlinge sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die um die halbe Welt reisen, dazu haben diese Menschen auch gar nicht die Finanziellen Mittel, die meisten flüchten innerhalb der Ukraine.


War ja klar, dass es nicht lange dauert, bis einer Fluchtursachen relativiert...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2022)

Wieso, was soll falsch an meinen Beitrag sein?
Was soll ich hier relativieren, etwa den Fakt das sehr viele angeschoben werden wegen diesem Grund 
Realität tut weh?
Wenn man mehrere sichere und friedliche Länder durchquert, tausende Euro an Menschenverachtende Kriminelle zahlt, mit gefälschten Dokumenten reisen oder sie wegwerfen in der Hoffnung das sie nicht identifiziert werden können, diese Leute nur in reiche Länder wollen, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der Staat sie nicht als echte Flüchtlinge anerkennt und abschiebt.
In meinem Arbeitsplatz arbeitet auch jemand der vom Krieg ehemaligen Jugoslawien geflohen ist, diese Person war ein echter Flüchtling, wo dieser Person nur der "falschen" Ethnie angehört um sie zu jagen, wir verstehen uns gut.
Auch ist einer meiner ältesten Freunde aus einem Land das heute nicht mehr existiert, ich bin keinesfalls gegen diese Personen, nur sehen ich die Realität wo nicht jeder der zu uns kommt ein echter Flüchtling ist.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Wie ich vor wenigen Stunden abgeschätzt habe:
nTV:
_+++ 16:05 Kämpfe nahe Atommüll-Lager von Tschernobyl +++_
_Nach Angaben eines ukrainischen Regierungsvertreters finden Gefechte nahe des Atommüll-Lagers in Tschernobyl statt. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur AFP. Das 1987 detonierte Atomkraftwerk liegt nahe Belarus, von wo aus russische Truppen die Ukraine attackieren._


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Ach whispercat, zum Glück gibt es ja die Ignorfunktion.
Für Menschen, welche die aktuelle Vorgehensweise Putins billigen, habe ich nicht einmal mehr Verachtung übrig.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss was Besseres. Wir schauen uns mal eine Karte der Welt an, auf der wir leben. Markier da die Beruehrungspunkte zur NATO und Du wirst oder wenigstens koenntest erkennen, dass das Einkreisungsgefasel purer Unsinn ist, der nur den Ruhepuls des Stimmviehs hochhalten soll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... du gehts leider auf die Darstellung nicht ein und weichst mit einer Weltkarte aus. Gut, denn auf dieser sieht man - Russland steht mit dem Rücken am Strand! Abgesehen von China, Mongolei und Kasachstan. Die Einkreisung kann und muss daher nur von Westen kommen. Das ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen, oder? Oder, man möchte es einfach nicht verstehen und verschließt sich jeglicher anderer Meinung. 
Meine umfangreiche Darstellung der Parallelen zwischen der Kuba-Krise und der Ukraine wurde lediglich, gefühlt, belächelt. Niemanden von den hier bisher Schreibenden hat diese Darstellung konstruktiv aufgegriffen oder bearbeitet. Warum nicht? Ebenso verhält sich mit der Ausarbeitung  Zusage zu NATO-Ost-Erweiterung. Deshalb die Frage: wollen wir hier mit Fakten diskutieren oder Stammtisch Parolen klopfen? 

" ... Ach du meine Guete ... " - ein wahrgenommener Ausdruck des Belächelns und keine sachliche Reaktion auf einen Beitrag. Warum wird von Dir nicht sachlich darauf eingegangen?


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, was du mit deinem Beitrag sagen möchtest. Wurde in den Zitaten deiner Meinung nach die Vorgehensweise von Putin gebilligt? Nach meinem Verständnis nicht. Deswegen ist diese persönliche Anfeindung auch völlig unnötig, es sei denn, du bist darauf aus.


Er bezieht eine Legitimation des Angriffskrieges mit der Begründung, dass die (pösen-pösen) USA dasselbige anderen Ortes gemacht haben.
Was inhaltlich falsch ist und mit obskuren Verschwörungstheorien bzg. 9/11 noch garniert sind.
Ich bin auf gar nichts aus, Ignorefunktion aktiviert, weil ich meine Ruhe haben will, Thema durch.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er bezieht eine Legitimation des Angriffskrieges mit der Begründung, dass die (pösen-pösen) USA dasselbige anderen Ortes gemacht haben.
> Was inhaltlich falsch ist und mit obskuren Verschwörungstheorien bzg. 9/11 noch garniert sind.
> Ich bin auf gar nichts aus, Ignorefunktion aktiviert, weil ich meine Ruhe haben will, Thema durch.


... so malst du dir das zurecht. Bist du sicher, dass es so gemeint ist? Frage ihn doch mal!


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

> Russische Behörden drohen mit Strafen bei Protesten​Die russischen Behörden haben für den Fall von Demonstrationen gegen den Einmarsch in die Ukraine mit Strafen gedroht. Wer an Kundgebungen zur „angespannten außenpolitischen Lage“ teilnehme, werde strafrechtlich verfolgt, teilte das Investigativkomitee mit. Ähnliche Warnungen veröffentlichten das Innenministerium und die Staatsanwaltschaft.


Quelle: welt.de

Ja, im eigenen Land sorgen sie natürlich auch direkt vor um jegliche innere Kritik im Keim zu ersticken.


Das Einzige, das mich fast wundert: Schröder hat sich tatsächlich gegen diesen Krieg ausgesprochen. Naja, hat Putin ihm vermutlich erlaubt.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... so malst du dir das zurecht. Bist du sicher, dass es so gemeint ist? Frage ihn doch mal!


Brauche ich nicht, einfach mal selber lesen, was für einen Stuss er bzgl. 9/11 von sich gelassen hat.
Da sind ja selbst Verschwörungstexte auf Telegram noch glaubwürdiger.
Sorry, auf diesen Niveau diskutiere ich nicht.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Gut, denn auf dieser sieht man - Russland steht mit dem Rücken am Strand! Abgesehen von China, Mongolei und Kasachstan. Die Einkreisung kann und muss daher nur von Westen kommen.



Ist das Dein Ernst? Wenn ich ein Grundstueck von der Groesse eines Fussballfeldes besitze, das zur Haelfte am Mittelmeer liegt, links und rechts andere Grundstuecke und vor meiner Haustuer steht jemand - hat der mich dann auch alleine deshalb "eingekreist", weil er nicht schwimmen kann?

Es gibt Beruehrungspunkte zu anderen Laendern, die geradezu laecherlich klein sein. Verdammte Kontinentaldrift aber auch.

Essenz Deines "Aergumentes": Russland wird nicht eingekreist, weil das schon rein geographisch nicht moeglich ist. Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass Du meine Auffassung teilst.



brooker schrieb:


> " ... Ach du meine Guete ... " - ein wahrgenommener Ausdruck des Belächelns(...)



Korrekt. Und damit ist er noch billig weggekommen. Denn diese Verschwoerungserzaehler, die Ihre Sosse auf ein paar Tausend Opfern von 9/11 ausgiessen, treiben mir regelmaessig das Essen von vorgestern die Speiseroehre hoch.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)und keine sachliche Reaktion auf einen Beitrag.



Ein Beitrag? Welcher Beitrag? Oder, um es mit seinen Worten zu sagen: 404 Argument not found.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Brauche ich nicht, einfach mal selber lesen, was für einen Stuss er bzgl. 9/11 von sich gelassen hat.
> Da sind ja selbst Verschwörungstexte auf Telegram noch glaubwürdiger.
> Sorry, auf diesen Niveau diskutiere ich nicht.



... Moment, du hast geschrieben: 


compisucher schrieb:


> Ach whispercat, zum Glück gibt es ja die Ignorfunktion.
> Für Menschen, welche die aktuelle Vorgehensweise Putins billigen, habe ich nicht einmal mehr Verachtung übrig.


Dazu hatte wispercat doch ganz klar Stellung bezogen. Oder? Er hat sich klar davon distanziert. Du, gehst darüber hinweg und kommst nun nahtlos einem anderen Thema um die Ecke: mit seinen Äußerungen zu 9/11. Stellst aber den Bezug nicht her. Hinterfragst auch nicht, sondern unterstellst, dass du es richtig verstanden hast, es passt nicht zu deiner Wahrnehmung und daraufhin reagierst du abwertet. Warum? Frage ihn doch, warum er dieser Meinung ist und klatsche ihn nicht dafür, gefühlt, an die Wand.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

Auf was für Argumente soll er denn eingehen? Es gibt nichts auf das man eingehen könnte.
Wenn mir jemand erzählt der Himmel ist grün und davon partout nicht abweichen will ist eine Diskussion sinnlos.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Quelle: welt.de
> 
> Ja, im eigenen Land sorgen sie natürlich auch direkt vor um jegliche innere Kritik im Keim zu ersticken.
> 
> ...


 Meinst du einer hier applaudiert  ?
Das einzige was man versucht hat, ist andere Sichten darzustellen.  Wir haben ThinkTanks,  Geheimdienste, Analysten und Journalisten und was kommt raus?
Russenbashing.
Man ging offenen Auges in einen Konflikt, weil man nicht bereit war vernünftig miteinander zu sprechen und die Ängste der Gegenseite zu akzeptieren.
Ein Kujat und andere Mahner, wurden lächerlich gemacht.
Was haben wir jetzt? Was wenn  die Russen kein Gas mehr liefern, oder andere wichtige Rohstoffe?
Wieviel sozialer Sprengstoff entsteht, wenn jetzt nach Corona die Fabriken runtergefahren werden müssen, weil Energie gespart werden muß?
Wie weit geht dann die Bereitschaft der Bevölkerung " schmerzhafte Sanktionen" mitzutragen?
Von den Problemen in der Ukraine zu schweigen.

Das ist doch einfach nur verrückt!


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst? Wenn ich ein Grundstueck von der Groesse eines Fussballfeldes besitze, das zur Haelfte am Mittelmeer liegt, links und rechts andere Grundstuecke und vor meiner Haustuer steht jemand - hat der mich dann auch alleine deshalb "eingekreist", weil er nicht schwimmen kann?
> 
> Es gibt Beruehrungspunkte zu anderen Laendern, die geradezu laecherlich klein sein. Verdammte Kontinentaldrift aber auch.
> 
> ...


... der Vergleich hinkt meiner Meinung so, aber wenn du geschrieben hättest, "weil ich nicht schwimmen kann", würde es meiner Meinung nach passen. Jemand steht vor deiner Haustür, Abhauen ist keine Option, weil du nicht schwimmen kannst und er hat alles dabei um deine Gegenwehr zu unterdrücken (z.B. ein Raketenabfangsystem). Und dadurch nimmt er dir die Möglichkeit auf seine Aktivitäten zu reagieren. Dabei meine ich jede Aktivität, ob heute oder morgen oder irgendwann. Somit stehst du dauerhaft an der Wand! Ich hoffe es ist verständlich ausgedrückt und erläutere es bei Bedarf gern.

Der Berührungspunkt ist auf der Welt-Karte ist wirklich klein und fast nicht zu sehen. Die Welt-Karte hattest du als Anschauungspunkt gewählt. Auf der EU-Karte war des besser zu sehen und die Berührungspunkte sind auch viel größer.

Auch hier, 9/11 ist ein Thema für sich. Das sollte man auch so behandeln und nicht zum "Rundumschlag" ausholen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Julian K (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man ging offenen Auges in einen Konflikt, weil man nicht bereit war vernünftig miteinander zu sprechen und die Ängste der Gegenseite zu akzeptieren.


Boar, lass es einfach, Deine Relativierungen und Opfer-Täter-Umkehr gehen einem nur auf den Sack.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

@brooker:
Es ist mir egal, was danach von ihm geschrieben wurde, er ist auf ignore und bleibt da.

Inhaltlich zur Umfassung Russlands durch die Nato.
Soweit mir bekannt hat Russland ca. 22.400 km Grenze.
Davon entfallen auf NATO Staaten als direkte Anrainer:
Polen/Litauen um die Exklave Kaliningrad: 232 km
Lettland: 292 km
Estland: 294 km
Norwegen: 197 km
In Summe: 1.015 km von 22.400 km

Jetzt könnte man noch die weitere Grenze von Belarus zu Litauen ins Spiel bringen (679 km)
Ist jetzt Belarus auch schon besetzt, oder dürfen da nur Panzer von Freunden durchfahren?
Aber, rechnen wir die mal dazu:
1.694 km von 22.400 km

Die Umfassung grenztechnischer Natur erkenne ich jetzt auch nicht auf dem ersten Blick.
Geostrategisch hat Russland auf Grund begrenzter Zugangsmöglichkeit zu den Weltmeeren zweifellos einen Nachteil.
In Friedenszeiten ist aber der Skagerrak oder der Bosporus ja kein Thema.
Aber Marine ist jetzt ja auch nicht die Kernkompetenz der Russen.
Es sind deutlich mehr Panzer als Kriegsschiffe in der Ukraine im Einsatz...(ironie)

Also die Gegenfrage, in wie weit ist da eine Umfassung tatsächlich gegeben?
Ernsthaft gemeint!


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2022)

Derweil vom BMVg: 
	

	







						Bundesministerium der Verteidigung löst nationale Alarmmaßnahmen aus
					

Die NATO hat aufgrund der aktuellen Ereignisse die Mitgliedstaaten aufgefordert, weitere Krisenreaktionsmaßnahmen auszulösen:




					www.bmvg.de
				





> [...]
> Das Bundesministerium der Verteidigung hat nunmehr, basierend auf der NATO-Entscheidung zur Auslösung der Krisenreaktionsmaßnahmen, sogenannte nationale Alarmmaßnahmen ausgelöst. Die Bundeswehr wird bis in die einzelne Dienststelle vorbereitende Maßnahmen für den Fall einer Verlegung der sogenannten NATO Response Force treffen.
> 
> Die Bundeswehr ist vorbereitet und erhöht derzeit weiter ihre Bereitschaft. Das bedeutet auch, dass die Bevölkerung gegebenenfalls in den nächsten Tagen mehr militärische Bewegungen im öffentlichen Raum wahrnehmen kann. Es kann auch zu Einschränkungen im Verkehrsbereich kommen, da Transportkapazitäten zu Lande, zu Wasser und in der Luft für militärische Zwecke vorgehalten werden müssen.




(Unabhängig davon: Gibt es irgendeine Logik dahinter, dass das Forum mal automatisch Links umwandelt und mal nicht?)


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @brooker:
> Es ist mir egal, was danach von ihm geschrieben wurde, er ist auf ignore und bleibt da.
> 
> Inhaltlich zur Umfassung Russlands durch die Nato.
> ...


Russlands Stärke ist sein Heer und die Raketenabwehrsysteme. Die brauchen garkeine Marine im Verteidigungsfall, weil sie sich über große Distanz ins Landesinnere ziehen und mit Verzögerungstaktik sowohl aus der Luft wie auch vom Land praktisch für jeden Gegner aus eruopäischer Richtung uneinnehmbar sind. Die einzigst mögliche Linie für efffektive Angriffe und einer Bewegung ins innere Russland exystiert in Polen, mit der Suwalki Linie. Russlands aber gleichzeitig Polens Achylysferse. Im realistischen Szenario würde Europa praktisch schon hier untergehen in einem offenen Konflikt, der Rest wär nur ne Frage der Zeit.

Es ist nunmal so dass wir Europäer nur theoretisch eine militärtechnsche Überlegenheit haben, und das weil unsere besten Waffen in Form von US Navy auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent liegen. Im Ernstfall würde es uns ähnlich ergehen wie den Ukrainern, möglich dass länger, aber auch möglich dass wesentlich blutiger.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

@behemoth85 ... m.Mn. hat Deutschland Russland militärisch praktisch nichts entgegenzusetzen. Einer Angriffswelle können wir weder auf dem Land, in der Luft, auf dem Wasser oder im WWW etwas bedeutendes entgegensetzen. Die paar verfügbaren einsatzbereiten Einheiten würden von der innovativen russischen Übermacht noch in der Vorwärtsbewegung aufgerieben werden. Und wenn der Angriff Freitag 1300 beginnt, würden die Russen Montag früh bei den Holländern anklopfen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

Eben wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das Russlands Heer aktuell 1 Millionen Soldaten stark ist.
Und es gibt ca 20 Millionen Reservisten.
Das ist schon echt krass. Russland ist auch näher an Deutschland als man denkt.
Ohne die Amis würden wir wohl tatsächlich nicht lange durchhalten.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2022)

Wenn sie die alle verheizen würden wohl nicht. Aber ich bezweifle das von der innovativen Streitmacht, bei einem erwarteten Angriff, viele Kampfflugzeuge nach Hause zurück kehren würden.


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das Russlands Heer aktuell 1 Millionen Soldaten stark ist.
> Und es gibt ca 20 Millionen Reservisten.
> Das ist schon echt krass. Russland ist auch näher an Deutschland als man denkt.
> Ohne die Amis würden wir wohl tatsächlich nicht lange durchhalten.


Wenn Russland soweit vordringen würde wären wohl schon die Atomraketen unterwegs…


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das Russlands Heer aktuell 1 Millionen Soldaten stark ist.
> Und es gibt ca 20 Millionen Reservisten.
> Das ist schon echt krass. Russland ist auch näher an Deutschland als man denkt.
> Ohne die Amis würden wir wohl tatsächlich nicht lange durchhalten.


Wenn man mal überlegt... Wir haben etwa 20 tausend, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Unfassbar. Da können eigentlich nur die USA, oder China wirklich gegen anstinken.


----------



## compisucher (24. Februar 2022)

Ich meine aus dem Kopf heraus, D. hat ca. 180.000 Mann + ca. 30.000 Reservisten.
Nichts im Vergleich zu meiner Zeit = ca. 500.000 Mann + noch mal 500.000 Reservisten


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2022)

Wir hatten auch mal mehr als 3000 Panzer. Jetzt mit gutem Willen noch 300?


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt mit gutem Willen noch 300?


Meldung des Inspekteur des Heeres von heute: Bundeswehr steht mehr oder weniger blank da.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das dumme ist doch das wir von beiden Seiten nur sehen was wir sehen sollen.



Ich weiß nicht, wer ihr seid und werde nicht meine Meinung dazu äußern, wie dumm ihr möglicherweise seid. Aber ich sehe mehr als genug, um einen Kriegstreiber eindeutig als solchen zu erkennen.



> Warum ist die Ukraine nicht einfach ein paar Schritte zurückgegangen?



Weil ein paar Schritte weiter Richtung Westen schon Polen ist. Und im Gegensatz zu Russland erobert die Ukraine nicht einfach mal fremdes Territorium, sondern ist auf ihrem geblieben.



> Die Ukraine wurde von Russland nicht angegriffen und ich habe nicht gelogen und Lüge nicht.



Einen Satz, den man sich einrahmen und an die Wand hängen kann. Direkt neben "niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen" und "ab 5:45 wird zurück geschossen".




compisucher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Uns muss allen klar sein, das wir heute nie näher an einem Atomkrieg waren, als damals zur Kubakrise.
> Da reicht eine einzige Fehleinschätzung, selbst nur ein unbeabsichtigtes Scharmützel  z.B. and er lettisch-russischen Grenze und das Pulverfass könnte hochgehen.



Atomkrieg nicht. Putin hat zwar oft irrationale Ängste, aber die vor der totalen Vernichtung gehört nicht dazu und umgekehrt gibt es keine Befürchtungen, dass Russland Nuklearwaffen einsetzen will. Die sind bei Eroberungen doch eher hinderlich.

Aber der dritte konventionelle Weltkrieg ist nicht mehr weit weg. Die große Frage lautet: Wie positioniert sich China?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die größte Angst Putins wird wohl dem eigenen Volk gelten. Die Russen wollen genausowenig einen Krieg wie die Ukrainer oder wir hier. Nach den verherrenden Sanktionen die jetzt kommen, wird es wohl Putins größtes Meisterstück bis Ende diesen Jahres noch an der Macht zu bleiben. Man stelle sich nur einen Majdan in jeder russischen Metropole vor.



Da gibt es nicht viel vorzustellen: Putin würde scharfe Waffen nach 3 Tagen, nicht nach 3 Monaten einsetzen. Da Russland eine vollständige Kontrolle des nationalen Internets schon lange vorbereitet und auch erfolgreich getestet hat, und einheimische Medien schon bisher größtenteils vom Kreml kontrolliert wurden, hat er die Bevölkerung aber auch ohne Gewalt ganz gut im Griff. Die mögen nicht begeistert sein, aber sie haben schlicht keinen Zugang zu irgendwas anderem als dem Regierungsnarativ und das kann man so anpassen, dass man nicht zu schlecht da steht.
Außerdem ist es ohne weiträumige Organisationsmöglichkeit schlicht nicht möglich, eine russlandweite Bewegung auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Russland eine vollständige Kontrolle des nationalen Internets schon lange vorbereitet und auch erfolgreich getestet hat, und einheimische Medien schon bisher größtenteils vom Kreml kontrolliert wurden, hat er die Bevölkerung aber auch ohne Gewalt ganz gut im Griff. Die mögen nicht begeistert sein, aber sie haben schlicht keinen Zugang zu irgendwas anderem als dem Regierungsnarativ und das kann man so anpassen, dass man nicht zu schlecht da steht.


Und da würden mich gerne technische Details interessieren. Was wird da genau blockiert?
IP-Adressen, Protokolle, Domainnamen (ggf. mit DNS-Spoofing) usw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putin würde scharfe Waffen nach 3 Tagen, nicht nach 3 Monaten einsetzen.


Und behaupten, die Demonstranten wären alles ausländische Agenten.

Hatten wir alles schon, bei den Nazis und in der DDR.
Bei den Nazis waren es die Juden und Bolschewisten als Staatsfeind.

In Ostdeutschland waren die Arbeiter 1953 auch alles vom amerikanischen Imperialismus gelenkte Agenten.
Gegenmittel: T - T34 und viele Tote.

Ich dachte, wir würden nie wieder am Rande eines Weltkrieges stehen, wie in den 80er Jahren nachdem wir die Pershing 2 -SS 20 Abrüstung hinbekommen haben.

Das ich das noch erleben muß.


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn sie die alle verheizen würden wohl nicht. Aber ich bezweifle das von der innovativen Streitmacht, bei einem erwarteten Angriff, viele Kampfflugzeuge nach Hause zurück kehren würden.


... bei einer Guerilla Taktik würde ich das genauso sehen. Bei einem Flächenangriff wird entsprechend vorgesorgt, damit möglichst keine Verluste auftreten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin hat viele Feinde, das allein in Russland. Wenn sein Rücken im innersten Kreis beginnt zu bröckeln könnte es mal eng werden. Analysten zumindest schließen so ein Szenario nicht aus.



Wenn er stolpert und sich langlegt, dann hat er schnell ein Messer im Rücken - das ist klar. Ein skurpelloses, machtgeiles, Regime besteht nicht aus einer Einzelperson, sondern auch aus einer B-Regie, die genauso hemmungslos ist. Aber erstmal muss er stolpern. Solange er stark ist, wäre es für einzelne Oligarchen Selbstmord, in Konfrontation zu gehen und in einem Kreis egozentrischer Arschlöcher findet sich eben nicht so leicht eine Gruppe, die gemeinsam vorgeht. Putin hat außerdem sehr konsequent darauf geachtet, die Pfeiler seiner Macht nur in seiner Person zu verknüpfen. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Sowjetherrscher, die nur potentiell auswechslbares Aushängeschild des Politbüros waren, hat nur er Kontrolle über Militär, Medien, Politik und Wirtschaft. Selbst wenn sich die zweitrangigen irgend einer dieser Rubriken gegen ihn zusammenraufen, wären sie ohne die anderen drei machtlos.




brooker schrieb:


> ... es wurde leider immer noch nicht verstanden oder bzw. ich habe den Eindruck, man möchte es nicht verstehen: die derzeitig laufenden Aktionen der Russen sind die Ergebnisse der seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten von den USA und der NATO geführten Politik.



Leider. Hätte man 2014 und 2008 angemessen reagiert, dann wären heute vermutlich ein paar Ukrainer am leben. Aber man hat nichts gemacht und jetzt kackt der Hund, der nicht rechtzeitig gelernt hat nicht in den Flur zu pinkeln, halt mitten ins Bett.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin ein paar Jahre älter und war auf der anderen Seite Panzerkommandeur und nur 3/4 Jahr auf der Offiziersschule.
> 
> Aber die Taktik hab ich genau so in Erinnerung.



Ich bin Kriegsdienstverweiger und Sesselgeneral, aber selbst ich käme bei potentiellen Vorstoßrichtungen auf die gleichen Ideen  .
Militärisch war die Situation nie sonderlich komplex. Die große Frage war immer die Politik: Lässt Putin eine Eroberungsarmee aufmarschieren, um zu drohen und Druck aufzubauen? Oder um sie einzusetzen?

Ich gebe offen zu, dass ich das jetzige Vorgehen nie erwartet hätte, auch wenn ich klar gesehen habe, dass es militärisch möglich wäre. Aber es erscheint in der globalisierten Welt einfach so absurd, dass sich ein Staat aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft ausklinkt ohne auch nur einen Grund vorzuschieben, und sich davon einen Nettogewinn verspricht.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die internationale Gemeinschaft als Reaktion ein für alle mal klarstellt, was für eine richtig schlechte Idee das war.
"Von russichem Boden darf nie wieder ein Krieg ausgehen."


----------



## brooker (24. Februar 2022)

... ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die Ukrainer sich vom Westen verraten fühlen, wenn sie diese Sanktionen lesen:
<Spoiler>
 Das beim Sondertreffen beschlossene Sanktionspaket soll bereits am heutigen Donnerstag (24.2.) in Kraft treten. Es beinhaltet ein Handelsverbot gegen russische Staatsanleihen, einen Stopp des Handels mit den sogenannten Volksrepubliken Donezk und Luhansk sowie eingeschränkten Zugang für Russland zu den Kapital- und Finanzmärkten der EU. ...
Wie sehr die Sanktionen Putin abschrecken, hat er mit dem Angriff auf die Ukraine in der Nacht auf Donnerstag (24.2.) bereits bewiesen: gar nicht. Die EU will mit den Maßnahmen die Refinanzierung des russischen Staates erschweren. Mit Sanktionen belegt wurden auch Banken, die Russlands militärische und sonstige Operationen in der Ostukraine finanzieren. Zudem kündigte die EU an, mehrere Hundert Personen auf die Sanktionsliste zu setzen.

Dazu zählen 350 Abgeordnete des russischen Parlaments, die für die Anerkennung der Separatistengebiete gestimmt haben, aber auch Banken, die Geschäfte in der Ostukraine machen. Ebenso werden Sanktionen gegen die russischen Oligarchen Gennadi Timtschenko sowie Boris und Igor Rotenberg verhängt, die als enge Verbündete Putins gelten.
Ihre Vermögenswerte in der EU und Großbritannien werden eingefroren, sie dürfen nicht mehr einreisen und keine Geschäfte mit der EU machen. Die deutsche Bundesregierung stoppte darüber hinaus das Genehmigungsverfahren für die Erdgaspipeline "Nordstream 2". Strafmaßnahmen wurden auch von US-Präsident Joe Biden angekündigt.

Sie richten sich ebenfalls gegen Banken, die Handel mit russischen Staatsanleihen betreiben und gegen Unterstützer des russischen Präsidenten. In Bezug auf das Sanktionspaket der EU erklärte der EU-Außenbeauftragte, Josep Borrell, die Sanktionen würden "Russland sehr weh tun". Abhalten konnte Putin das von seinen Plänen nicht

Quelle: https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politik/russland-krieg-ukraine/experten-russland-sanktionen-36634032
</spoiler>


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er stolpert und sich langlegt, dann hat er schnell ein Messer im Rücken - das ist klar. Ein skurpelloses, machtgeiles, Regime besteht nicht aus einer Einzelperson, sondern auch aus einer B-Regie, die genauso hemmungslos ist.


Hat man ja ganz deutlich bei Ulbricht gesehen.
Einmal nicht aufgepaßt und Zack hat Honnecker die Lanze bis ganz durchgebohrt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Sowjetherrscher, die nur potentiell auswechslbares Aushängeschild des Politbüros waren, hat nur er Kontrolle über Militär, Medien, Politik und Wirtschaft.


Man merkt schon, wo Putin gelernt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin Kriegsdienstverweiger und Sesselgeneral, aber selbst ich käme bei potentiellen Vorstoßrichtungen auf die gleichen Ideen  .


Hau jetzt nicht so auf die Ka ke.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die internationale Gemeinschaft als Reaktion ein für alle mal klarstellt, was für eine richtig schlechte Idee das war.


Für die nächste 50 Jahre würde ich den Handel mit Rußland extrem drosseln.

Aber Mao hat ja auch nicht für die zig Millionen verhungerter Menschen gebüßt.
Wir handeln mit den Verbrechern aller Länder, wie die Weltmeister.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Von russichem Boden darf nie wieder ein Krieg ausgehen."


Diktatoren aller Länder vereinigt Euch nicht.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Jemand steht vor deiner Haustür(...)



Tja. Nur steht niemand vor Putins Haustuer. Vor seiner Haustuer gibt es souveraene Staaten, die Reissaus vor ihm nahmen und weiter nehmen werden. Waere sein Anliegen wirklich irgendeine Form von Aussen- und Sicherheitspolitik - er haette ihm keinen schlechteren Dienst erweisen koennen.

Nur bezweifle ich eben, dass es ihm um die Ukraine oder auch nur um Russland geht: es geht ihm um das System Putin. Und das braucht einen Helden (ihn) und einen Boesewicht (alle anderen, Lukaschenko vielleicht ausgenommen). Die nun allfaelligen Sanktionen sind eingepreist und werden am Ende die Russen, aber nicht ihn treffen; seine breitmaeulig angekuendigten Gegenmassnahmen ebenso. Was hat der kleine dicke Atomraketenmann denn als Antwort auf die Krimsanktionen ins Visier genommen? Deutsche Luxuskarossen etwa? Noe, Suedfruechte aus Spanien. Und die fehlten dann vielleicht im Supermarkt, aber sicher nicht auf seiner Yacht.



brooker schrieb:


> Der Berührungspunkt ist auf der Welt-Karte ist wirklich klein und fast nicht zu sehen.



Ich habe die Welt nicht gemacht. Aber keine Sorge, das Terraforming des Zaren hat ja gerade erst begonnen. Hoffentlich gibt es ueberhaupt noch Tueren, wenn er fertig ist.



brooker schrieb:


> Auf der EU-Karte war des besser zu sehen und die Berührungspunkte sind auch viel größer.



Ja, und wenn man nur den Kartenausschnitt mit einer gemeinsamen Grenze gezeigt haette, dann haette ploetzlich auch die Maer von der totalen Einkreisung gepasst. So. Ist. Es. Aber. Nicht. Die Beruehrungspunkte sind so, wie sie eben sind: praktisch nicht vorhanden.



brooker schrieb:


> Auch hier, 9/11 ist ein Thema für sich.



In diesem Thread ist es vor allem: Spam.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn Russland soweit vordringen würde wären wohl schon die Atomraketen unterwegs…


Wahrscheinlich schon, wenn es sich rausnimmt, einen Natostaat auch nur ansatzweise anzugreifen.

Das sollte dem Irren im Kreml bewußt sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber diese Flüchtlinge sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die um die halbe Welt reisen, dazu haben diese Menschen auch gar nicht die Finanziellen Mittel, die meisten flüchten innerhalb der Ukraine.



Menschen flüchten immer zuerst innerhalb ihres Landes, sofern das möglich ist, und dann in die Nachbarländer. Erst wenn die Chancen auf Rückkehr in ein normales Leben auf "aussichtslos" stehen, entschließen sich nenneswerte Zahlen dazu, ihren Kulturkreis zu verlassen (ein paar machen es natürlich auch schon vorher - will ja sowieso nicht jeder da leben, wo er es vor einer Krise tut). Aber für die EU war in der Vergangenheit schon der winzige Teil der Syrer, die diesen Schritt gegangen sind, eine Katastrophe und in der Ukraine leben 2,5 mal so viele Menschen, die voraussichtlich gar keine Fluchtmöglichkeiten innerhalb des Landes haben werden. Auf die sollte man sich jetzt schleunigst vorbereiten. (So wie man sich seit Dezember auf den jetzigen Krieg hätte vorbereiten sollen und seit 2014 auf die Vorbereitung eines solchen...)




beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Es wird für die Nato in dem Sinne keine Generalprobe geben. Putin zeigt gerade, wie man agiert. Er wird es drauf ankommen lassen, da bin ich mir schon fast sicher.



Die Generalprobe läuft gerade. Es hängt von unsreren Reaktionen ab, ob es zur Uraufführung kommt.




brooker schrieb:


> Die Einkreisung...



Bitte aufmerksam lesen, sorgfältig durchdenken und wenn dann immer noch Unklarheiten sind: Nachfragen, aber keinen Dünnschiss ablassen.








						Kreis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







Tschetan schrieb:


> vernünftig miteinander zu sprechen und die Ängste der Gegenseite



Vernunft ist das Gegenteil von Angst.




brooker schrieb:


> ... der Vergleich hinkt meiner Meinung so, aber wenn du geschrieben hättest, "weil ich nicht schwimmen kann", würde es meiner Meinung nach passen. Jemand steht vor deiner Haustür, Abhauen ist keine Option, weil du nicht schwimmen kannst und er hat alles dabei um deine Gegenwehr zu unterdrücken (z.B. ein Raketenabfangsystem).



Nehmen wir mal an, du wohnst in einer Wohnung im zweiten Stock (oder höher) und kannst nicht fliegen. Jetzt läuft ein Schornsteinfeger, der muskulöser als du bist, durchs Treppenhaus, weil er für seinen Auftrag nun mal aufs Dach muss. Die angemessen Reaktion wäre es jetzt, dass du die Tür zur Wohnung deiner Nachbarin eintrittst und sie erschießt. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und da würden mich gerne technische Details interessieren. Was wird da genau blockiert?
> IP-Adressen, Protokolle, Domainnamen (ggf. mit DNS-Spoofing) usw.



Nicht blockiert, kontrolliert. Russlands Internet ist wohl schon aus rein geographischen Gründen nicht sonderlich fein mit dem Rest der Welt vernetzt - in Zentralasien gibt es nicht viele große Knotenpunkte, im westlichen Teil ist viel Infrastruktur auf Moskau zentralisiert. Man muss also nur die Gateways der übersichtlichen Zahl an Leitungen außer Landes kontrollieren und schon vor 5 (oder 10?) Jahren wurden auch entsprechende Gesetze erlassen. Alle internationalen Kommunikationsprovider in Russland müssen nicht nur der entsprechenden Behörde den nötigen Zugang und die Kontrolle einräumen bis hin zur kompletten Kappung der Leitungen, sondern auch sicherstellen, dass das resultierende Intranet weiter funktioniert. Ich glaube es ist drei Jahre her oder so, dass Russland das mal erfolgreich für ein paar Stunden getestet hat (mit spürbaren Auswirkungen auf die Kommunikation zwischen Asien und Europa, die über diese Achse läuft).

Als minderschweres Mittel Filter an diesen Nadelöhren einzurichten, dürfte genauso gut möglich sein.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, wo Putin gelernt hat.



Bei allen. Und er hat nicht aus ihren Stärken, sondern aus ihren Fehlern die wichtigsten Schlüsse gezogen.



> Hau jetzt nicht so auf die Ka ke.



Sollte nicht arrogant sein, aber ganz ehrlich: Das Ausgangszenario "Ich stehe auf drei Seiten mit einer überlegenen Streitmacht. Wie könnte der Angriff ablaufen?" erfordert nun wirklich nur absolute Basics für eine grobe Antwort mit einer Präzision im 100te km Bereich.



> Für die nächste 50 Jahre würde ich den Handel mit Rußland extrem drosseln.



Sinnvolle Sanktionen sind immer an Bedingungen geknüpft, nicht an Zeiträume: "Solange, wie..."
Aber ja, Handel sollte man massiv zurückfahren. Man handelt schließlich lieber mit Freunden und nicht mit Feinden und Putin hat uns schon mehrfach als Feind bezeichnet und er handelt wie jemand, der eindeutig nicht unser Freund sein kann.

Aber das ist ehrlich gesagt der Stand 2014. Für die nächsten Wochen erwarte ich ganz andere Handlungen:
Nachweislich ist es nicht ausreichend, ein friedliches, demokratisches Land mit 200000 Mann in Einsatzbereitschaft zu haben, wenn man eine gemeinsame Grenze mit Russland hat und nicht plötzlich erobert werden will. Die logische Konsequenz ist, dass Polen, Letland, Litauen, Estland und ab nächster Woche auch Rumänien friedliche, demokratische Länder mit 300000 Mann in Einsatzbereitschaft werden müssen.
JEWEILS (für L/L/E ggf. gemeinsam).
Bis spätestens April, die ersten 10% bis spätestens Mitte nächster Woche.

Österreich, Schweden und Finland sollte man den roten Teppich ausrollen, falls sie kurzfristig doch an einer NATO-Mitgliedschaft Interesse haben.



> Aber Mao hat ja auch nicht für die zig Millionen verhungerter Menschen gebüßt.



Schwierig - China hatte damals wenig Beziehungen nach außen, man konnte nicht wirklich sanktionieren. Und einmarschieren/sich in innere Angelegenheiten einmischen ist nicht nur moralisch ein anderer Schuh (in dem Fall einen, den man sich anziehen sollte), sondern auch materialistisch. Denn das muss man erstmal hinbekommen (in dem Fall war der Schuh eindeutig zu groß).

Aber im Falle Russlands geht es nicht um einen innenpolitisches Vergehen und Russland ist sehr stark nach außen gewandt. Sowohl wirtschaftliche Sanktionen, wenn man sie denn mal konsequent anwenden würde, hätten Auswirkungen als auch militärische Reaktionen weit unterhalb der Schwelle zum Krieg.

Putin hat Angst vor NATO-Truppen? Gut. Grenzschutz ist eine legitime Tätigkeit und das Maß an dieser Stelle hat Putin selbst vorgegeben. Die einzige Chance, die die Ukraine überhaupt noch hat, ist dass Russland einen Großteil seiner Truppen für Grenzschutz abziehen muss. Auch die Sowjetunion hat man ohne Kampfhandlungen kleinbekommen, in dem man ihr eine Rüstungsspirale aufgezwungen hat, die sie sich nicht leisten konnte. Das Zwingen war falsch, aber diesmal geht die Initiative von Russland aus und das Prinzip ist weiterhin valide.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch die Sowjetunion hat man ohne Kampfhandlungen kleinbekommen, in dem man ihr eine Rüstungsspirale aufgezwungen hat, die sie sich nicht leisten konnte.


Na ja, die Menschen haben es gebüßt mit ihrem Lebensstandard.

Nach fast 70 Jahren Sozialismus verdiente ein russischer Industriearbeiter um die 200 Rubel /Monat.
Ein Arzt 50 mehr, jedenfalls als ich da war (1985 im heutigen Moldawien - früher Ukraine).

Meine Mutter war ein glühender Annhänger des Sozialismus.
Die war in Kaluga um 1980.

Ich hab sie noch nie so verstört gesehen, wie nach dieser Reise.
"Die Kinder haben uns angebettelt und waren zerlumpt" hat sie gesagt.

Das hab ich nie vergessen.

Diesmal geht es noch schlimmer für die Bevölkerung aus, wenn sie das Regime nicht beseitigt.

Kriege waren immer ein guter Zeitpunkt für Revolutionen.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Februar 2022)

In Peking fliegen die Champagnerkorken, sie haben ihren Putin da wo sie ihn haben wollten. Auf Geheiß Putins ist Russland eine von drei Weltmächten, für den hohen Preis zum chin. Protektoriat zu verkommen. Mit dem Westen hat er es sich verkackt und wird jetzt die Asiaten beliefern, zu chin. Bedinungen, zu chin. Preisen. Am heutigen Tag hat Putin ganz Russland um seine Zukunft betrogen. Bravo Genosse.


----------



## Lotto (24. Februar 2022)

Das aggresive Verhalten muss man verurteilen, aber hat sich ja leider in den letzten Tagen schon angedeutet.
Es gibt ne schöne Doku von arte über Russland "Putin - Die Rückkehr des russischen Bären". Da drinne sind etliche Ausschnitte aus diversen Reden der letzten 15 Jahre von ihm. Er hat mehr als einmal äußert klar gestellt was er von der NATO-Osterweiterung hält und was passieren würde wenn ein direkter Nachbarstaat mit den Gedanken spielt.
Hat anscheind niemanden bei der NATO oder in der Ukraine interessiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na ja, die Menschen haben es gebüßt mit ihrem Lebensstandard.



Haben sie, ja. Niemand behauptet, dass eine bessere Lösung als "Krieg" automatisch für alle beteiligten gut ist. Aber auch für die Bürger in der Sowjetunion war der Ausgang des kalten Krieges, so wie er stattgefunden hat, besser, als ein heißer Krieg. Da man im Falle Russlands nicht wirklich viele Optionen hat, halte ich diese also erneut für die beste.
Mit etwas Glück sieht diesmal ein etwas größerer Teil der Bevölkerung etwas länger als ein Jahrzehnt ein, dass es nicht zu ihrem Vorteil ist, größenwahnsinnige Autokraten zu unterstützen. Denn auch wenn Putin betrügen muss, um am Ende von Wahlen als Sieger dazustehen: Er hat immer noch viele Anhänger, vermutlich deutlich mehr als er Gegner hat. Es liegt an der breiten Masse zwischen beiden Lagern, jetzt auch daran mitzuwirken, ihn zu stoppen. Dann können die Sanktionen schnell wieder aufgehoben werden. Ist keine Situation, um die ich sie beneide, aber wer soll es sonst machen?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das aggresive Verhalten muss man verurteilen, aber hat sich ja leider in den letzten Tagen schon angedeutet.
> Es gibt ne schöne Doku von arte über Russland "Putin - Die Rückkehr des russischen Bären". Da drinne sind etliche Ausschnitte aus diversen Reden der letzten 15 Jahre von ihm. Er hat mehr als einmal äußert klar gestellt was er von der NATO-Osterweiterung hält und was passieren würde wenn ein direkter Nachbarstaat mit den Gedanken spielt.
> Hat anscheind niemanden bei der NATO oder in der Ukraine interessiert.


Was heißt denn "keinen interessiert"? 
Klar hat es sie interessiert, nur was hätten sie tun sollen deiner Auffassung nach? Die NATO geht ja nicht zu irgendeiner Landesregierung und fragt sie ob sie Lust hat mitzuspielen. Die Länder bemühen sich um die Teilhabe, so sie denn wollen. Hätten sie der Ukraine einen möglichen Beitritt verwehren sollen mit der Aussage dass das Putin nicht gefallen würde? Ne, da gab es schlicht keinen anderen Weg. Was man aber durchaus kritisieren kann, ist das Verhalten jetzt. Warum hat man Russland nicht vorher schon genau aufgelistet was für Sanktionen Es geben würde? Dann hätten die Einflusshaber in Russland eventuell Druck ausüben können. Aber sonst? Was für Vorschläge hättest du den gehabt?


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum hat man Russland nicht vorher schon genau aufgelistet was für Sanktionen Es geben würde? Dann hätten die Einflusshaber in Russland eventuell Druck ausüben können.


Selbst das hätte Putin nicht interessiert. Russland ist ja nicht doof und die werden alle möglichen Szenarien durchgespielt haben.
Putin hat schon sehr lange diesen Krieg geplant. Und in den letzten Wochen getäuscht und gelogen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst das hätte Putin nicht interessiert. Russland ist ja nicht doof und die werden alle möglichen Szenarien durchgespielt haben.
> Putin hat schon sehr lange diesen Krieg geplant. Und in den letzten Wochen getäuscht und gelogen.


Manfred Weber wurde heute morgen in BR 5 interviewt und hat offen zugegeben, dass man zu lange auf den "positiven" Einfluss der Wirtschaftsbeziehungen gesetzt hat und zu wenig in die Landesverteidigung investiert hat.
Er zeigte sich enttäuscht darüber, dass gestern bei den Sanktionen Russland nicht von SWIFT ausgeschlossen wurde.
explizit hätten sich D. +AUT sich dagegen ausgesprochen.
Nun ja....
Stellt sich nur die Frage, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?
Geld ist druckbar, Freiheit nicht...


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er zeigte sich enttäuscht darüber, dass gestern bei den Sanktionen Russland nicht von SWIFT ausgeschlossen wurde.
> explizit hätten sich D. +AUT sich dagegen ausgesprochen.
> Nun ja....
> Stellt sich nur die Frage, wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?
> Geld ist druckbar, Freiheit nicht...


Die haben Angst das Deutschland durch SWIFT auch erhebliche wirtschaftliche Schäden bekommt.
Aber ich glaube die bekommen wir  so oder so.
Nicht nur wegen Öl und Erdgas. Auch wegen Weizen welcher aus der Ukraine kommt. Und vielen anderen Dingen.
Aber anders kann man Russland wohl nicht das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Alles nur geschenkt: Ukraine-Karte im russischen Fernsehen zeigt moeglicherweise Invasionsziel.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

Natürlich wird es zu erheblichen Ausfallschäden für die deutsche wie europäische Wirtschaft kommen.
Und wenn bei Aufkündigung von SWIFT auch wir dann nicht in der Lage sind, das Erdgas zu bezahlen, bleibt die Leitung leer.
Die Frage ist weiterhin, was uns langfristig die eigene Freiheit und kurzfristig die Freiheit der Ukraine wert ist.
und die Konsequenzen sind jetzt schon bekannt.
Das eigentlich Unbekannte sind die langfristigen Auswirkungen auf die Energieversorgung und der sicherlich eintretende Verlust von vielen Arbeitsplätzen, die direkt oder indirekt von dem Handel zu Russland abhängig sind.
Meine Meinung:
Man kann sich nicht solidarisch erklären und dann aber nicht die Keule herausholen.


JePe schrieb:


> Alles nur geschenkt: Ukraine-Karte im russischen Fernsehen zeigt moeglicherweise Invasionsziel.


War mir klar, dass er das Mindestziel hat, die Ukraine komplett vom Schwarzen Meer abzuschneiden.
Irre revisionistische Darstellung.
Ehemalige ostpolnische Gebiete, die nie an Polen zurückgegeben wurden, dann als Geschenk Stalins darzustellen.

Die Kernfrage sei erlaubt, wenn es denn "Geschenke" sind, warum will er jetzt die "Geschenke" zurück?
Diese Begründung kommt doch direkt aus Absurdistan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man kann sich nicht solidarisch erklären und dann aber nicht die Keule herausholen.


In einem Land, in dem sich sogar um Toilettenpapier geschlagen wird, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt richtig Sorgen, wenn mal existenziell wichtige Lebensgüter fehlen sollten...

Daher frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob diese politisch angelegten Moral- und Wertvorstellungen wie Solidarität wirklich auch beim unmittelbaren Volk vorhanden sind. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Leute bereit sind sich für viel weniger die Köpfe einzuschlagen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es zu erheblichen Ausfallschäden für die deutsche wie europäische Wirtschaft kommen.
> Und wenn bei Aufkündigung von SWIFT auch wir dann nicht in der Lage sind, das Erdgas zu bezahlen, bleibt die Leitung leer.
> Die Frage ist weiterhin, was uns langfristig die eigene Freiheit und kurzfristig die Freiheit der Ukraine wert ist.
> und die Konsequenzen sind jetzt schon bekannt.
> Das eigentlich Unbekannte sind die langfristigen Auswirkungen auf die Energieversorgung und der sicherlich eintretende Verlust von vielen Arbeitsplätzen, die direkt oder indirekt von dem Handel zu Russland abhängig sind.


Es gab schon massive wirtschaftliche Schäden durch Corona. Wenn harte Sanktionen kommen die uns auch betreffen, wird das Leben sehr schwer wenn alles teurer wird. Wer eine Gasheizung hat der nutzt das ja nicht nur für die Heizung , sondern auch allgemein Warmwasser. Dann sind die "Warmduscher-Zeiten" schnell vorbei. Wobei das noch das geringste übel ist. Sprit und Lebensmittelpreise werden auch steigen. Und noch, wie du schreibst langfristige Folgen für die Wirtschaft, welche noch gar nicht richtig abzuschätzen sind.


compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Man kann sich nicht solidarisch erklären und dann aber nicht die Keule herausholen.


Ich finde das Deutschland auch hätte Waffen liefern können.  So wirkt das alles sehr heuchlerisch.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Daher frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob diese politisch angelegten Moral- und Wertvorstellungen wie Solidarität wirklich auch beim unmittelbaren Volk vorhanden sind. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Leute bereit sind sich für viel weniger die Köpfe einzuschlagen.



Zumindest schien bis vorgestern bei vielen die Sorge vor steigenden Heizkosten noch groesser zu sein als die vor einem dritten Weltkrieg. Das duerfte sich inzwischen etwas verschoben haben. Ob in der Flaeche verstanden wird, dass gerade Ukrainer unsere Freiheit mit ihrem Leben verteidigen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben Angst das Deutschland durch SWIFT auch erhebliche wirtschaftliche Schäden bekommt.
> Aber ich glaube die bekommen wir  so oder so.
> Nicht nur wegen Öl und Erdgas. Auch wegen Weizen welcher aus der Ukraine kommt. Und vielen anderen Dingen.
> Aber anders kann man Russland wohl nicht das Leben schwer machen.



Im Moment nimmt Russland immer mehr Geld durch steigende Rohstoffpreise ein. Es gibt Leute die behaupten das Russland dadurch schon NS2 bezahlt hat.
Gas hat sich vervierfacht und Öl steigt auch.( Russland lieferte für rund 300Dollar pro 1000qm)

Selensky denkt über Verhandlungen nach.
War das nicht alles abzusehen? Aber solange die Ukrainer leiden, kann man ja " eng" zusammenstehen und Verhandlungen ablehnen. Vorher noch ordentlich Waffen liefern und von einem " hohen" Preis schwaffeln.
Das hätte alles verhindert werden können!
Am Ende wird es für alle viel bitterer als Minsk2.
Nur nicht für die USA.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ob in der Flaeche verstanden wird, dass gerade Ukrainer unsere Freiheit mit ihrem Leben verteidigen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


Ja, das mag sein. Hängt aber auch damit zusammen, dass Ängste vor abstrakten Dingen wie "fehlende Freiheit" schwer zu fassen sind. Verhält sich da so ähnlich wie die (fehlende) Angst vor Klimawandel. Hatte letztens sogar noch was darüber gelesen, dass ein Enwicklungspsychologe meinte, dass Angst bei uns biologisch nur auf unmittelbaren Gefahren anspringt, woraufhin der flight, freeze or fight Mechanismus greift. Es muss konkret sein.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Zumindest schien bis vorgestern bei vielen die Sorge vor steigenden Heizkosten noch groesser zu sein als die vor einem dritten Weltkrieg. Das duerfte sich inzwischen etwas verschoben haben. Ob in der Flaeche verstanden wird, dass gerade Ukrainer unsere Freiheit mit ihrem Leben verteidigen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


DAS ist der Knackpunkt.
Zumindest in den Medien wird zu sehr auf dass wirtschaftliche Wohlergehen eigegangen.
In wie fern nun der Einzelne darüber denken mag, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.
Es ist immerhin zu befürchten, dass aktuell die Furcht vor teuren Gas immer noch größer ist, 
als die globalpolitischen Konsequenzen durch diesen Angriffskrieg.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Selensky denkt über Verhandlungen nach.
> War das nicht alles abzusehen? Aber solange die Ukrainer leiden, kann man ja " eng" zusammenstehen und Verhandlungen ablehnen. Vorher noch ordentlich Waffen liefern und von einem " hohen" Preis schwaffeln.
> Das hätte alles verhindert werden können!
> Am Ende wird es für alle viel bitterer als Minsk2.
> Nur nicht für die USA.


Was redest du für einen Unsinn? Selensky wollte immer Verhandlungen.
Genauso wie alle anderen. Es wurde ja auch verhandelt... aber für Putin stand da schon fest, dass er die Ukraine einnehmen will. Er hat alle getäuscht und belogen.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur nicht für die USA.


Das ist primär ein Thema der Europäer.
Dass eigene Versagen in der Militärpolitik.
Da eigene Versagen und praktische Nichtstun, als Putin überaus hässliche Kriege in Aserbeidschan und Georgien mit 10.000 von Toten geführt hat.
Keiner hat ihn ausgebremst.
Billiges Gas war viel wichtiger als das Schicksal dieser Menschen weit weit weg von unserer Wahrnehmung.
Jetzt bekommen wir praktisch die Quittung für jahrzehntelanges Wegschauen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Billiges Gas war viel wichtiger als das Schicksal dieser Menschen weit weit weg von unserer Wahrnehmung.
> Jetzt bekommen wir praktisch die Quittung für jahrzehntelanges Wegschauen.


Dann kann man auch fragen was mit Ländern wie Jemen z.B. ist?
Dort herrscht schon lange eine Bürgerkrieg. Das ganze Land liegt in Schutt und Asche.
Es wird teilweise mit deutschen Waffen gekämpft (von den Saudis).
Aber es interessiert niemanden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch fragen was mit Ländern wie Jemen z.B. ist?
> Dort herrscht schon lange eine Bürgerkrieg. Das ganze Land liegt in Schutt und Asche.
> Es wird teilweise mit deutschen Waffen gekämpft (von den Saudis).
> Aber es interessiert niemanden.


Danke für diesen Kommentar!

Das selektive Wahrnehmen von Recht und Unrecht kotzt mich extrem an, um ehrlich zu sein. Daher kann ich persönlich auch das Gerede über irgendeine Moral in der Politik gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Es geht schlicht und ergreifend bei allen nur um wirtschaftliche und geopolitische Interessen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch fragen was mit Ländern wie Jemen z.B. ist?
> Dort herrscht schon lange eine Bürgerkrieg. Das ganze Land liegt in Schutt und Asche.
> Es wird teilweise mit deutschen Waffen gekämpft (von den Saudis).
> Aber es interessiert niemanden.


Jaaa, dass Leo 2 an die Saudis geliefert wurden, obwohl die Saudis insgeheim Israel (Die Existenzberechtigung von Israel ist deutsche Staatsräson!!) von der Landkarte getilgt haben wollen und die Ukraine gerade mal 5000 Stahlhelme (wenn die überhaupt schon angekommen sind) bekommt, gehört eigentlich in eine Satiresendung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jaaa, dass Leo 2 an die Saudis geliefert wurden, obwohl die Saudis insgeheim Israel (Die Existenzberechtigung von Israel ist deutsche Staatsräson!!) von der Landkarte getilgt haben wollen und die Ukraine gerade mal 5000 Stahlhelme (wenn die überhaupt schon angekommen sind) bekommt, gehört eigentlich in eine Satiresendung.


Das meine ich ja die ganze Zeit mit Heuchelei. Das ist eine miese Doppelmoral.
Auch wenn deutsche Politiker immer wieder von Frieden predigen.
Deutschland ist 4. größter Waffenexporteur in der Welt.
Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Bzw. Geldinteressen stehen im Vordergrund.
Nämlich die der Rüstungsindustrie. Nur hat keiner von denen die Eier in der Hose das öffentlich zuzugeben.

Deutschland - viertgrößter Waffenexporteur der Welt


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Hier noch so eine "schöne" Doppelmoral:

So geht Polen mit ukrainischen Flüchtlingen um:









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Polen richtet Zentren für Flüchtlinge ein
					

Zwei Millionen Ukrainer leben in Polen - wie viele nun auf der Flucht vor dem russischen Einmarsch hinzukommen werden, weiß niemand. In den Grenzgebieten richtet Polen Aufnahmezentren ein. Von Jan Pallokat.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




und so mit irakischen Flüchtlingen:









						Polnisch-belarusische Grenze: Irak will Flüchtlinge ausfliegen
					

Unter den Flüchtlingen, die an der belarusischen Grenze unter schwierigen Bedingungen festsitzen, sind viele Iraker. Der Irak will sie nun mit einem ersten Sonderflug zurück in ihr Heimatland holen. Von Udo Schmidt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Für europäische Flüchtlinge Aufnahmezentren mit Betten und für irakische Flüchtlinge Zelte und Versammlungspunkte mit Stacheldraht und Armee umringt. Abartig!


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für europäische Flüchtlinge Aufnahmezentren mit Betten und für irakische Flüchtlinge Zelte und Versammlungspunkte mit Stacheldraht und Armee umringt. Abartig!


Darüber hatte ich mich gestern Abend auch mit meiner Frau unterhalten.
Da werden deutliche Unterschiede gemacht. Scheinbar sind manche Flüchtlinge mehr "wert" als andere.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber hatte ich mich gestern Abend auch mit meiner Frau unterhalten.
> Da werden deutliche Unterschiede gemacht. Scheinbar sind manche Flüchtlinge mehr "wert" als andere.


Ja und die Unterschiede können gerne benannt werden. Rassismus!


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja die ganze Zeit mit Heuchelei. Das ist eine miese Doppelmoral.
> Auch wenn deutsche Politiker immer wieder von Frieden predigen.
> Deutschland ist 4. größter Waffenexporteur in der Welt.
> Das passt alles nicht zusammen. Bzw. Geldinteressen stehen im Vordergrund.
> ...


Meine grundsätzliche Sicht der Dinge:
Der originäre Auftrag der BW war (und für mein Dafürhalten ist) die Landesverteidigung im Rahmen der NATO.
Ich bin ein Befürworter einer starken eigenen Armee zur Landesverteidigung.
Ich bin ein Gegner von Auslandseinsätzen außerhalb der NATO-Partner.
Ich bin ein Gegner von Waffenlieferungen außerhalb der NATO-Partner und Israel.

Meine Erwartungshaltung unter dem Eindruck der aktuellen Lage:
Sofortiges Einstellen sämtlicher Missionen außerhalb des NATO-Gebietes
Schnellstmögliche Aufstockung der Truppe auf die vertraglich erlaubten 380.000 Mann + 90.000 Reservisten
Kündigung der laufenden Verträge für Fregatten mit Schwerpunkt Auslandseinsätze.
Aufrüstung der U-Boot und Schnellbootwaffe zum Schutz von Ostsee und Nordsee.
Entsprechende Aufstockung von schwerem Gerät der Bodentruppen
(Erwartungshaltung: stehende Vorhaltung von 10 Panzer-/mechanisierte Divisionen = ca. 120.000 Mann)
Aufstockung  der Luftwaffe auf die vertraglich erlaubten 600 Jabos.
Ausrüstung mit Kampfdrohnen.
Erhebliche Ausweitung der Luftverteidigung.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungshaltung unter dem Eindruck der aktuellen Lage:
> Sofortiges Einstellen sämtlicher Missionen außerhalb des NATO-Gebietes
> Schnellstmögliche Aufstockung der Truppe auf die vertraglich erlaubten 380.000 Mann + 90.000 Reservisten
> Kündigung der laufenden Verträge für Fregatten mit Schwerpunkt Auslandseinsätze.
> ...


Gerade die Luftwaffe ist sehr wichtig. Weil wer die Lufthoheit hat, der hat meistens schon gewonnen.


----------



## Eckism (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungshaltung unter dem Eindruck der aktuellen Lage:
> Sofortiges Einstellen sämtlicher Missionen außerhalb des NATO-Gebietes
> Schnellstmögliche Aufstockung der Truppe auf die vertraglich erlaubten 380.000 Mann + 90.000 Reservisten
> Kündigung der laufenden Verträge für Fregatten mit Schwerpunkt Auslandseinsätze.
> ...


Und wer soll das bezahlen? Luft und Liebe?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und wer soll das bezahlen? Luft und Liebe?



Du und ich. Was ist denn Dein Plan B? Weiter unter den amerikanischen Rock kriechen und sich dann nimmermued ueber die Art und Weise beklagen, wie die uns schuetzen oder doch besser nett zu Putin sein in der Hoffnung, dass der Kelch dann an uns vorbeizieht? Das hat schon mal nicht funktioniert.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Ich will mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Aber was wäre wenn Yellowstone hochgeht?
Dann wäre die USA am Ende. Würden ausfallen und selber massivst um ihr Überleben kämpfen.
Der Vulkanausbruch kann jederzeit passieren und ist schon lange überfällig.

Topic:



> Der Linken-Politiker Gregor Gysi warnt angesichts des Angriffs auf die Ukraine vor einem weiteren Schulterschluss zwischen Russland und China. "Es gibt ja logischerweise Sanktionen gegen Russland, aber es gibt ja auch viele Sanktionen gegen China. Was ich nicht möchte, ist, dass wir sie zu einem Bündnis zwingen", sagte der außenpolitische Sprecher der Linksfraktion am Freitag im ZDF-"Morgenmagazin". China sei wirtschaftlich "viel stärker als Russland", Russland wiederum militärisch überlegen. "Wenn die sich wirklich zusammenschließen, entsteht da ein Machtfaktor, der für die Demokratien, für den Westen gar nicht beherrschbar ist", erklärte der Linken-Politiker. Die Gefahr einer stärkeren Allianz sieht Gysi auch mit Blick auf mögliche weitere finanzielle Sanktionen gegen Russland. Wenn die westlichen Staaten Russland etwa aus dem Zahlungssystem Swift ausschlössen, sei es möglich, "dass China und Russland dann eine gemeinsame neue Währungsstruktur aufbauen können gegen den Dollar, gegen den Euro", sagte Gysi, der den Einmarsch in die Ukraine als "verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg" bezeichnete, der "aufs Schärfste" zu verurteilen sei.


Quelle: Tagesschau Liveblog

Die Gefahr besteht auch.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und wer soll das bezahlen? Luft und Liebe?


Genau, du und ich.
Dann hört das US bashing auf, weil wir dann ganz alleine unser Schicksal in der Hand haben.
Im Übrigen ist das eine Armeedimension, die immer noch um ca. 1/3 kleiner ist, als es 1989 war...


----------



## Eckism (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Du und ich.


Lass meinen Geldbeutel da raus.^^
Ich bezahl doch nicht jetzt schon 1000te € an Steuern für den Klimaschutz, nur um dann noch mehr Steuern zu bezahlen, die genau das Gegenteil bewirken...von irgendwas muss ich ja auch Leben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
> Aber was wäre wenn Yellowstone hochgeht?
> Dann wäre die USA am Ende. Würden ausfallen und selber massivst um ihr Überleben kämpfen.
> Der Vulkanausbruch kann jederzeit passieren und ist schon lange überfällig.


Wenn der Supervulkan im Yellow Stone Nationalpark hochgeht sind nicht nur die USA am Sack...das ist ein globales Ereignis, was der Mensch wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt...dann ist zumindest die Klimaerwärmung gestoppt.^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Er hat mehr als einmal äußert klar gestellt was er von der NATO-Osterweiterung hält und was passieren würde wenn ein direkter Nachbarstaat mit den Gedanken spielt.
> Hat anscheind niemanden bei der NATO oder in der Ukraine interessiert.


Man stelle sich vor, es hätte die Nato Ost Erweiterung nicht gegeben.
Wo ständen russische Panzer heute? Genau, an der Oder.
Wäre das besser? Ich denke nicht. Von daher -- schade, dass die Ukraine nicht in  der Nato ist, dann hätte Putin das nicht gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn der Supervulkan im Yellow Stone Nationalpark hochgeht sind nicht nur die USA am Sack...das ist ein globales Ereignis, was der Mensch wahrscheinlich nicht überlebt...dann ist zumindest die Klimaerwärmung gestoppt.^^


Dafür gibt es wohl unterschiedliche Modelle. Manche sind nicht ganz so pessimistisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Lass meinen Geldbeutel da raus.^^
> Ich bezahl doch nicht jetzt schon 1000te € an Steuern für den Klimaschutz, nur um dann noch mehr Steuern zu bezahlen, die genau das Gegenteil bewirken...von irgendwas muss ich ja auch Leben.


Made my Day! Musst ehrlich gerade laut lachen. Dieser Kommentar verdeutlicht perfekt, in welch ambivalenten Wahnsinn sich die Welt befindet.


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Lass meinen Geldbeutel da raus.^^
> Ich bezahl doch nicht jetzt schon 1000te € an Steuern für den Klimaschutz, nur um dann noch mehr Steuern zu bezahlen, die genau das Gegenteil bewirken...von irgendwas muss ich ja auch Leben.


Es ist nun mal so, das wir seit gestern wohl in eine neue Weltordnung hineinstolpern, ob wir das nun wollen oder nicht.
Ein eher "harmloses" Szenario wird sein, dass es eine Art "eisernen Vorhang Rev. B" mit entsprechender Aufrüstung auf beiden Seiten geben wird.
Das weniger harmlose Szenario könnte die Aufgabe der Selbstbestimmung unter dem Diktat Russlands sein.
Umsonst wird beides nicht sein.
Und in beiden Fällen wird es direkt an deinen persönlichen Geldbeutel gehen.
Ist dann Deine Entscheidung, ob du dein Geld bei der NATO oder bei Putin abgibst.


----------



## Eckism (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, das wir seit gestern wohl in eine neue Weltordnung hineinstolpern, ob wir das nun wollen oder nicht.
> Ein eher "harmloses" Szenario wird sein, dass es eine Art "eisernen Vorhang Rev. B" mit entsprechender Aufrüstung auf beiden Seiten geben wird.
> Das weniger harmlose Szenario könnte die Aufgabe der Selbstbestimmung unter dem Diktat Russlands sein.
> Umsonst wird beides nicht sein.
> ...


Der momentane Vorteil vom Deutschen Militär ist, das man das nicht mal angreifen muss, um es außer Gefecht zu setzen...das machen wir schon selbst.^^

Ich bin da eher für gemeinsames Kuchenessen...hätte man mit Putin öfter mal Kaffee getrunken und Kuchen gegessen, würde der jetzt nach leckeren Kuchenrezepten googeln und nicht solchen Schwachfug treiben.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> (...)



Mir ist nicht wirklich klar, was Du damit ausdruecken moechtest - Putins Truppe ist in der Ukraine eingefallen. Und sicher nicht wegen Kaffee & Kuchen. Den hat er vorher zuhauf angeboten bekommen - allein genuetzt hat es scheinbar nichts.

Was also ist Dein praktikabler und erfolgversprechender Vorschlag? Dem russischen Baeren Honig ums Maul schmieren und hoffen, dass er sich dann mit einem Zuckerschock schlafen legt?

Wenn wir ihm die Ukraine durchgehen lassen, wird es bei der nicht bleiben. Und selbst wenn es so waere - sie de facto als Opferlamm anzubieten kann unmoeglich eine Option sein.

Was Du dringend verstehen musst ist, dass es Putin weder um die Ukraine noch ein obskures russisches Sicherheitsbeduerfnis geht. Die Maer von der Umzingelung ist nur das Vehikel fuer seine persoenlichen Ambitionen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja und die Unterschiede können gerne benannt werden. Rassismus!


Nicht alles beruht immer auf Rassismus. 
Wenn ein Nachbar dich um einen Schlafplatz bittet und gleichzeitig jemand aus einer anderen Stadt, wem gewährst du eher Hilfe?


----------



## blautemple (25. Februar 2022)

Friedlich werden da wohl nicht rauskommen. Wenn die NATO jetzt schon eingreift, bricht in dem Moment der 3. Weltkrieg aus und wenn wir nichts machen wird Putin wohl kaum nach der Ukraine halt machen.

Ich denke, wenn Putin keine Atomwaffen hätte, wäre die NATO schon längst in Richtung Ukraine unterwegs gewesen und hätte dem ein Ende gesetzt, aber so...


----------



## compisucher (25. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der momentane Vorteil vom Deutschen Militär ist, das man das nicht mal angreifen muss, um es außer Gefecht zu setzen...das machen wir schon selbst.^^


Dass mit dem Vorteil an der Stelle verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Immerhin sind unsere Soldaten jene, die im Ernstfall das Hinterteil für uns alle herhalten.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher für gemeinsames Kuchenessen...hätte man mit Putin öfter mal Kaffee getrunken und Kuchen gegessen, würde der jetzt nach leckeren Kuchenrezepten googeln und nicht solchen Schwachfug treiben.


Na ja, im übertragenen Sinne ist das ja komplett in die Hose gegangen.
Wir haben Kuchen in Form von massiven Gas- und Öleinkäufen verteilt und als Dankeschön wird mitten in Europa ein unabhängiges Land einfach mal so mit Waffengewalt überfallen.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

... kann diese Meldung jemand bestätigen? 
***


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja und die Unterschiede können gerne benannt werden. Rassismus!


Du machst es dir aber sehr leicht. So ein Quatsch. Die Menschen an dieser Grenze sind schon vor langem zum politischen Spielball geworden, zum Druckmittel. Die Entscheidung dort nicht nachzugeben ist vor Monaten gefallen. Schon vorm Winter. Also deutlich vor der Eskalation in der Ukraine. Die Menschen an dieser Grenze leiden, ohne Zweifel. Sie werden aber auch versorgt mit Decken, Essen, notdürftiger medizinischer Versorgung. Sie sind aktuell nicht Akku in Lebensgefahr.
Die Menschen in der Ukraine sehr wohl. Hinter denen sind vor wenigen Stunden bewaffnete Soldaten in Panzern in Stellung gegangen und Hubschrauber über ihre Köpfe hinweg geflogen.  Das ist eine akute Bedrohung.

Das über einen Kamm zu scheren ist doch völlig daneben. Wie kommst du zu der Behauptung das sei Rassismus?
DU bist gerade derjenige welcher die Herkunft zum Punkt macht. Für den Rest der Welt, mich inbegriffen, sind diese Menschen gleich. Das meine ich ganz ehrlich. Ich hab echt überlegen müssen wo du da jetzt einen Unterschied siehst. Auf die Herkunft bin ich nur durch mehrmaliges lesen der posts gekommen. Vorher hab ich das schlicht überlesen. Einfach weil es egal sein sollte. Dir ist das allerdings nicht egal. Überleg mal was das über dich aussagt. Du bist schnell damit,cdass unreflektiert anderen Rassismus vorzuwerfen. Soll ich es dir jetzt gleich tun?
Den Menschen in der Ukraine wurde unsere Unterstützung zugesagt und jetzt werden sie überrannt. Das mindeste nachdem wir sie ihrem Schicksal überlassen haben ist doch, sie aufzufangen. Mir wäre nicht bekannt wann wir dem Irak unsere Unterstützung zugesichert hätten. Dir? 

Unfassbar! Ich habe mein ganzes Leben noch nie jemanden als Rassist bezeichnen wollen, aber du machst es einem wirklich schwer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du machst es dir aber sehr leicht. So ein Quatsch. Die Menschen an dieser Grenze sind schon vor langem zum politischen Spielball geworden, zum Druckmittel. Die Entscheidung dort nicht nachzugeben ist vor Monaten gefallen. Schon vorm Winter. Also deutlich vor der Eskalation in der Ukraine. Die Menschen an dieser Grenze leiden, ohne Zweifel. Sie werden aber auch versorgt mit Decken, Essen, notdürftiger medizinischer Versorgung. Sie sind aktuell nicht Akku in Lebensgefahr.
> Die Menschen in der Ukraine sehr wohl. Hinter denen sind vor wenigen Stunden bewaffnete Soldaten in Panzern in Stellung gegangen und Hubschrauber über ihre Köpfe hinweg geflogen.  Das ist eine akute Bedrohung.
> 
> Das über einen Kamm zu scheren ist doch völlig daneben. Wie kommst du zu der Behauptung das sei Rassismus?
> ...


Dann bist du anscheinend blind oder einfach nur ignorant, weil du bewusst übersiehst, dass die eine Menschengruppe in Zentren mit Dach und Betten untergebracht werden, während die anderen auf dem Boden samt Kindern zusammengekauert umringt von Soldaten und Stacheldraht festgehalten werden oder in Zelten.

Entweder gelten Menschenrechte für alle Menschen gleich oder gar nicht. Heuchelei bis zum Himmel!


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kann diese Meldung jemand bestätigen?



Was fuer eine selten daemliche Frage ist das jetzt bitte? Denkst Du am Ende ernsthaft, irgendwer hier haette seine Handynummer?

Oder ist die Frage am Ende nur das Feigenblatt fuer Deinen Triumph, weil der alleingelassene und von einem Gangster ueberfallene gewaehlte Anfuehrer eines souveraenen Staates nun nachgeben muss, um Schaden von seinem Volk abzuwenden (ein Gedanke, der dem kleinen dicken Raketenmann nie kaeme)?

Viel spannender als Deine Pseudofrage ist, wie die Reaktion des Kremls darauf aussieht: keine. Man muesse das Angebot nun pruefen. Davon, die Waffen schweigen zu lassen, ist aus dem Fuehrerbunker Kreml nichts zu hoeren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

@Cleriker
Das Polen ein Problem mit Rassismus hat, ist aber auch nicht neu.






__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Cleriker
> Das Polen ein Problem mit Rassismus hat, ist aber auch nicht neu.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Wir sind oft in Polen und das sind viel freundlichere Menschen als hier in Dland. Auch Muslime haben dort Geschäfte und Moscheen gibt es in größeren Städten ebenfalls. 

Was die Polen nicht wollen sind all die negativen Dinge welche bei der Flüchtlingswelle rauskristalissiert sind.

Ausserdem lässt sich die poln Regierung zu nichts zwingen, vorallem etwas das so verbockt wurde wie die Flüchtlinsgkriese. 

Polen sind weit weg vom Rassismus, zumindest sieht man dort nichts der Gleichen im Alltag. 

Wenn du Rassismus sehen willst dann flieg mal nach Israel, würdest dich wundern wie hardcore national die Leute dort sind.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Das letzte kann ich leider bestätigen. Dort musste ich mir einiges gefallen lassen, nur weil ich meinte dass beide Seiten doch quasi gleich sind und ich es albern finde so engstirnig zu sein. Mehr nicht. Dafür musste ich sogar das Hotel wechseln.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Wir sind oft in Polen und das sind viel freundlichere Menschen als hier in Dland. Auch Muslime haben dort Geschäfte und Moscheen gibt es in größeren Städten ebenfalls.
> 
> Was die Polen nicht wollen sind all die negativen Dinge welche bei der Flüchtlingswelle rauskristalissiert sind.
> 
> ...


Mir geht's nicht pauschal, um ganz Polen. Ich würde da sowieso erstmal zwischen Staatsräson und Bevölkerung trennen, dass aber hier so eine unterschiedliche Behandlung seitens des Staates mit den Flüchtlingen geschieht ist doch mehr als auffällig (ohne dabei, dass Leid der Menschen zu relativieren zu wollen, da ich glaube, dass kein Mensch freiwillig aus seiner Heimat flüchtet ohne Leid ertragen zu haben).


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Doch, das sind bei uns aber eher Steuerflüchtlinge. Also kein Leid und trotzdem Land verlassen. Hat hiermit nichts zu tun, aber es gibt diesen Fall halt doch.

Was deine Polenaussage betrifft, Polen ist nicht Deutschland. Du kannst doch nicht behaupten dass wir diese Flüchtlingen anders behandeln würden, obwohl du genau weißt dass es die polnische Regierung ist.
Schon vergessen? Für viele von genau diesen Polen sind noch immer wir offiziell die rechten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Doch, das sind bei uns aber eher Steuerflüchtlinge. Also kein Leid und trotzdem Land verlassen. Hat hiermit nichts zu tun, aber es gibt diesen Fall halt doch.


Okay, die habe ich jetzt mal außer acht gelassen. Ich denke, dass das ja auch eher Einzelfälle sind im Vergleich zu den riesigen Migrationen.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was redest du für einen Unsinn? Selensky wollte immer Verhandlungen.
> Genauso wie alle anderen. Es wurde ja auch verhandelt... aber für Putin stand da schon fest, dass er die Ukraine einnehmen will. Er hat alle getäuscht und belogen.


... wenn dem so wäre, wären wir nicht da, wo wir gerade sind! Die Ukraine hat sich bestimmten Themen in den Verhandlungen und auch dem Minsker Abkommen bewusst verwehrt. Denn sie glaubten dem Westen. Nun haben sie leider erfahren müssen, dass der Westen ihnen nicht in dem Maße beisteht, wie sie es sich erhofft haben. Die Sanktionen sind wie Spatzen die das Fell eines Bären nach Verschutzungen absuchen. Deshalb hat die ukrainische Führung das Thema Bereitschaft zu Verhandlungen und "Neutralität" ist kein Thema mehr bereits verkündet. Siehe letzter Post von mir. Nun besteht die Chance Leben zu retten und Normalität einziehen zu lassen. Hoffen wir, dass die Verhandlungen bald aufgenommen werden und die Vereinbarungen auch von beiden Seiten eingehalten werden und niemand Drittes dazwischen fuscht!


----------



## Eckism (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dass mit dem Vorteil an der Stelle verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
> Immerhin sind unsere Soldaten jene, die im Ernstfall das Hinterteil für uns alle herhalten.


Der sicherste sind unsere Militärstützpunkte...das lohnt sich nicht, da etwas zu zerbomben...


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, im übertragenen Sinne ist das ja komplett in die Hose gegangen.
> Wir haben Kuchen in Form von massiven Gas- und Öleinkäufen verteilt und als Dankeschön wird mitten in Europa ein unabhängiges Land einfach mal so mit Waffengewalt überfallen.


Wenn man ein Idiot ist und dazu noch ständig der Buhmann, entlädt sich das halt irgendwann richtig.
Gute Mine zum bösen Spiel wäre die ganzen Jahre angebracht gewesen und nicht nur Drohungen androhen. Ob das bei Putin was gebracht hätte? Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht hätte er mal länger drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht alles beruht immer auf Rassismus.
> Wenn ein Nachbar dich um einen Schlafplatz bittet und gleichzeitig jemand aus einer anderen Stadt, wem gewährst du eher Hilfe?


Nicht immer. Aber Polens Aussagen zu Flüchtlingen aus Irak und der Umgang mit ihnen spricht eine deutliche Sprache "Wir nehmen euer Leid nicht wahr und wir wollen euch nicht hier, weil ihr kriminell seid!" Allein letzteres pauschales Urteil gegenüber einer ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppe reicht aus, um das Prädikat "Rassismus" zu verdienen.

Aber um dein Beispiel zu nehmen: Wenn derjenige aus einer fremden Stadt als erster, um Hilfe bittet und ich ihn auf der Straße liegen lasse, während irgendwann mein direkter Nachbar um Hilfe bittet und ich ihn ins Haus lasse, bin ich moralisch gesehen eine Niete.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen sind wie Spatzen die das Fell eines Bären nach Verschutzungen absuchen.



Immerhin - wer bei diesem russischen Baeren Dreck sucht, wird kaum lange brauchen, bis er welchen findet. Ein Jammer, dass man die Yacht des kleinen dicken Atomraketenmannes nicht beizeiten festgesetzt hat. Weniger, um ihn zu piesaken - und mehr, damit die Welt sich die westliche Dekadenz anschauen kann, in der sich Putin suhlt wie ein gieriges Schwein im Mist.



brooker schrieb:


> ..Nun besteht die Chance Leben zu retten und Normalität einziehen zu lassen.



Leben gerieten in Gefahr und die Normalitaet nahm Reissaus in ebendem Moment, in dem der Irre im Kreml befohlen hat, den Nachbarn zu ueberfallen.

Darf ich mich nun auf Beantwortung meiner Fragen freuen? Konkret ob Du ernsthaft von irgendwem hier eine "Bestaetigung" erwartest? Wenn Ja, wie kommst Du darauf und wenn Nein, welchen Zweck hatte Dein "Beitrag" stattdessen?


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, das wir seit gestern wohl in eine neue Weltordnung hineinstolpern



Du hast es erfasst und unsere Polikiker haben es beschleunigt.

Was passiert jetzt? Die Russen übernehmen Teile der Ukraine und beginnen mit ihrer politischen " Umgestaltung".
Dabei wird der ganze Schmutz des momentanen Systems Öffentlichkeitswirksam aufgearbeitet.
Leute vom rechten Block, die sehr aktiv am  Maidan und in der Ostukraine tätig waren, werde öffentlich  angeklagt.
Einige Punkte der momentanen militärischen Handlungen scheinen ein einkesseln dieser Milizen und Einheiten in der Ostukraine anzustreben.

Seit 2014 ermitteln die Russe  in zugänglichen Gebieten und mit neuen, wird sich die Menge an Verbrechen erhöhen.








						Analyse: Bewaffnete Freiwilligenbataillone: Informelle Machthaber in der Ukraine
					

Im Zuge des Euromaidans, der Krim-Annexion und dem Krieg im Donbass hat sich ein neuer Akteur auf die politische Bühne der Ukraine katapultiert: Bewaffnete Freiwilligenbatallione gewannen rasch an Macht. Doch wie weit reicht der Einfluss dieses infor




					www.bpb.de
				



Daneben werden sicher auch viele Ausländische Unterstützer erwischt werden, wie die Jungs hier.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Scheinbar sind Sondercommandos unterwegs und versuchen einige Leute zu fangen.

Gleichzeitig wurde km Rahmen der Operationen bei Cherson der Kanal wiedereröffnet, der die Krim mit Wasser versorgt, was bis jetzt durch die Sperrung durch die Ukraine, fast nur mit Tankschiffen umgesetzt werden konnte.

Nur ein Beispiel wie die UNO ähnliches verurteilte durch den IS.








						Wasser: UNO sieht Kriegsverbrechen in Unterbrechung der Wasserzufuhr für Damaskus - WELT
					

UNO hält Verantwortlichkeit für Missstand für ungeklärt




					www.welt.de
				




Aus Sicht der Russen  wird mit diesem Krieg ein anderer, nämlich im Donbass beendet.
Bei rund 6Mio Einwohnern,  mit Verwandschaft in Russland und wenigstens 1 Mio Flüchtlinge in Russland, werden das viele dort gut finden.

Danach wird Russland vermutlich die Ukraine in einen Bundesstaat mit autonomen Oblasten verwandeln . Vielleicht wird in diesem Rahmen Minsk2 umgesetzt und die Staatlichkeit wieder hergestellt.
Vorstellen könnte ich mir das die Nato Teile der westlichen Ukraine in einer humanitären Aktion besetzten.
Polen, Ungarn, Rumänien haben dort schon seit Jahren, ebenfalls Pässe an ihre Landsleute verteilt.

Danach wird massive wirtschaftliche Unterstützung durch China und Russland erfolgen. Gas wird in großen Mengen auf den Europäischen Markt strömen, zu Weltmarktpreisen und der Ukraine ordentlich Geld in die Kassen spülen.
Ganz nach dem Willen der EU, von  Russland garantiert 
Dazu könnten viele alte Wirtschaftsverbindungen reaktiviert werden.
Warum sind die Russen auf dem Antonov Flugfeld gelandet?
Die brauchen genau so ein Flugzeug, wie die neuem kleinere Antonow für ihr Militär. Kann die Ukraine dann wie geplant exportieren, wie auch die 124.

China kann wie gewollt und geplant, aber verhindert aus dem Westen, Moto Sitch übernehmen.

Ich denke das dies viele Menschen in der Ukraine erfreut, wie auch radikal sinkende Energiepreise. Man wird Mitglied der Eurasischen Union und tritt der "Russischen Union" bei.

Könnte das möglich werden?

Was passiert wirtschaftlich mit Russland?
Im Moment gehen die Preise für Gas und Öl durch die Decke und Russland verdient prächtig.
Das gleiche gilt in Asien und russische Tankschiffe füllen die Lücke, die durch die Umleitung von Schiffen nach Europa frei geworden ist.
Der Goldpreis steigt, mein Kumpel freut sich, aber Russland auch. Ihre Rücklagen steigen dadurch immens und schaffen Freiraum.
Hightech kommt nicht mehr nach Russland?  Macht China dicht? Wie will man das verhindern?
Ansonsten ist die Wirtschaft sehr autark und warum sollen sie sich ihr Titan und Palladium (90%) nicht in Gold bezahlen lassen?
Können wir sie wirklich in die Knie zwingen?
Aeroflot darf nicht mehr nach London. Was passiert jetzt wenn Russland den Überflug britischer Linien verbietet?
Treibstoff ist teuer...


Global? Wer nimmt jetzt noch die USA und Europa ernst, wenn er Russland und China in seinem Rücken hat?

Aserbaidschan hat vor einer Woche riesen Verträge mit Russland geschlossen. Davon wird auch Armenien profitieren
und diese Region enger an Russland binden. Wenn die Ukraine wegfällt schaut Erdogan in die Röhre
Southstream verliert seine Bedeutung und seine Idee, der Chef aller Turkvölker zu werden, übernimmt vielleicht Alijew mit Chinesischem Geld.

Was natürlich seine Stänkerei in Syrien schwierig macht und die Syrer scharren schon mit den Hufen um Idlib auszuräumen und die USA nach Hause zu bitten. Dann noch Irak, Iran..

Man könnte ewig dazu schreiben, auch Richtung Südamerika.

Wäre, wenn man mal überlegten rangegangen wäre, Minsk2 und eine neutrale Ukraine nicht klüger gewesen?

Ihr könnt ja jetzt wieder auf mich einprügeln, aber ehrlich, wer kräht noch nach der EU, selbst wenn wir uns bis zur Halskrause bewaffnen?
Im Moment wird dadurch unsere Inflation galoppieren, Arbeitsplätze im Verbund mit Märkten wegfallen und wenn die Zinsen steigen, der Süden der EU massive Probleme bekommen.

Das alles für ein Projekt was zum scheitern verurteilt war.
Ich habe nur den Fehler bei meiner Prognose gemacht das ich einen Angriff der Ukraine als Grund benannte,  aber es war ein verflossenes Ultimatum.

War übrigens beim Irak genauso. Da verlangten die USA das Sadam den Irak verlässt.
Daran knabbert der Irak noch heute.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte das möglich werden?


Nö, so einen Unsinn hab ich noch lange nicht gelesen.
Wo hast du dir das denn gezogen? Aus einer russischen Cornflakespackung?


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, so einen Unsinn hab ich noch lange nicht gelesen.
> Wo hast du dir das denn gezogen? Aus einer russischen Cornflakespackung?


... wir werden es mit eigenen Augen sehen was passiert!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, so einen Unsinn hab ich noch lange nicht gelesen.
> Wo hast du dir das denn gezogen? Aus einer russischen Cornflakespackung?


Nö, kannst du überall nachlesen, ohne russische Medien.
Was ist den in deinen Augen Unsinn?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Leute vom rechten Block, die sehr aktiv am  Maidan und in der Ostukraine tätig waren, werde öffentlich  angeklagt.



So wie Nawalny in Russland, wenn er nicht gerade mit dem Tod ringt.

Ob auch Selenskyi "oeffentlich angeklagt" wird? Oder ob der Jude Selenskyi vorher an den Folgen einer Entnazifizierung stirbt?

Warum bloss kuemmert sich der kleine dicke Atomraketenmann nicht zuerst um die Nazis im eigenen Land, anstatt mit Ihnen Motorradkorsos zu veranstalten?

Fragen ueber Fragen, die im Kanonendonner untergehen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit 2014 ermitteln die Russe  in zugänglichen Gebieten und mit neuen, wird sich die Menge an Verbrechen erhöhen.



Russland ermittelt in der Ukraine? Mit welcher Befugnis? Mit welcher Legitimation? Mit welcher Autoritaet?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wurde km Rahmen der Operationen bei Cherson der Kanal wiedereröffnet, der die Krim mit Wasser versorgt, was bis jetzt durch die Sperrung durch die Ukraine, fast nur mit Tankschiffen umgesetzt werden konnte.



Ja. Wirklich unerhoert, dass die Ukraine nicht auch noch der Besatzungsmacht Wasser, Strom und Toilettenpapier frei Haus geliefert hat. So wird das aber nichts mit der 5 Sterne-Bewertung!

Zum Rest Deines wirren Geschwaetzes sage ich alleine deshalb nichts, weil mir dazu nichts mehr einfaellt. Du lebst auf Deinem eigenen Planeten. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass der flach, hohl und von Echsenwesen bevoelkert ist.

Warum Dir erlaubt wird, Deinen bildschirmfuellenden Spam hier immer wieder auszubreiten und die Synapsen der Leser mit Deinem Ersponnenen zu betaeuben, wird wohl ein Raetsel bleiben.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Februar 2022)

> Der Chef der russischen Weltraumagentur hat auf die Ankündigung weiterer scharfer US-Sanktionen gegen sein Land mit wüsten Drohungen reagiert. Auf Twitter fragte Dmitri Rogosin, ob die USA die Kooperation beim Betrieb der Internationalen Raumstation ISS beenden wollten. Vielleicht wisse der US-Präsident nicht, dass für größere Korrekturen der Umlaufbahn die russischen Triebwerke nötig seien, schreibt er und fragt, wer denn im Fall der Fälle einen Absturz verhindern solle. Die ISS fliege nicht über Russland, aber sie könne auf die Vereinigten Staaten stürzen – oder Europa. Auch Indien oder China könne das 500 Tonnen schwere Gebilde treffen, meint er.
> 
> Die USA sollten also aufpassen, dass ihnen die Sanktionen nicht auf den Kopf fallen – nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne. Biden hatte kurz zuvor gesagt, die Sanktionen würden auch Russlands Weltraumprogramm "beeinträchtigen". Wer die geplant habe, sollte auf Alzheimer untersucht werden, meint Rogosin. Sie sollten zurückgenommen werden.


Quelle: https://www.heise.de/news/Sanktione...osmos-Chef-warnt-vor-ISS-Absturz-6525977.html


Jüngstes Beispiel dafür, auf welch lächerlichem Kindergartenniveau das alles abläuft. Bei solchen Aussagen fragt  man sich, warum das Ganze nicht schon viel eher eskaliert ist...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum Dir erlaubt wird, Deinen bildschirmfuellenden Spam hier immer wieder auszubreiten und die Synapsen der Leser mit Deinem Ersponnenen zu betaeuben, wird wohl ein Raetsel bleiben.


Weil es Meinungsfreiheit gibt und nur weil wir seine Meinung nicht teilen, haben wir nicht das Recht ihm den Mund zu verbieten.


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, so einen Unsinn hab ich noch lange nicht gelesen.
> Wo hast du dir das denn gezogen? Aus einer russischen Cornflakespackung?


Das Geschwurbel von ihm erinnert mich an Jebsen und Konsorten.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ob auch Selenskyi "oeffentlich angeklagt" wird?


Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht weil er die Krim vom Wasser abgeschnitten hat, oder der Donbass in seiner Zeit heschossen wurde, oder Gesetzte verabschiedet wurden, die Bevölkerungsgruppen benachteiligten?
Sicherlich wird das nicht passieren, weil der kleine Dicje, hatte ihm ja schon , wie Poroschenko Asyl angeboten.




JePe schrieb:


> Russland ermittelt in der Ukraine? Mit welcher Befugnis? Mit welcher Legitimation? Mit welcher Autoritaet?


Was ist mit Milosevice, Sadam usw passiert?  Wenn man solche Verhrechen entdeckt, darf man handeln.
Oder nicht?




JePe schrieb:


> Wirklich unerhoert, dass die Ukraine nicht auch noch der Besatzungsmacht Wasser,


Wenn die Krim Teil der Ukraine ist,  bestraft man die, welche von der Besatzungsmacht unterdrückt werden?
Tolle Logik!

Zum Rest deines Geschreibsel. 
Diese Überlegungen hätten unsere Politiker machen müssen, bevor sie ihre Pläne umsetzten.
Wer zahlt jetzt die Zeche?

Auf das "Kanonenfutter" was den Preis  hochschrauben sollte, will ich nicht hinweisen.








						Ukraine: Die Armee ist bereit für die Russen
					

Gegen die russischen Streitkräfte haben die Ukrainer keine Chance. Doch seit dem Krim-Krieg 2014 hat sich vieles verändert.




					www.luzernerzeitung.ch
				





Poulton schrieb:


> Das Geschwurbel von ihm erinnert mich an Jebsen und Konsorten.



Und ihr diskutiert Meinungen und nicht Fakten.
Wenn es so blöd ist, dann widerlege es doch?
Die "Schere im Kopf" hatte ich schon in meiner Jugend erlebt und trotzdem den Mund aufgemacht.
Wer kann das von euch behaupten?

Alles hat Ursachen und Folgen, aber wenn man nur Stimmungsberichte sehen will...
Unser Land, wir alle, werden die Sache ausbaden dürfen. 
Scholz und Baerbock hätten in Kiew und Washington auf den Tisch hauen müssen, im Interesse aller!


Poulton schrieb:


> Das Geschwurbel von ihm erinnert mich an Jebsen und Konsorten.



Und ihr diskutiert Meinungen und nicht Fakten.
Wenn es so blöd ist, dann widerlege es doch?
Die "Schere im Kopf" hatte ich schon in meiner Jugend erlebt und trotzdem den Mund aufgemacht.
Wer kann das von euch behaupten?

Alles hat Ursachen und Folgen, aber wenn man nur Stimmungsberichte sehen will...
Unser Land, wir alle, werden die Sache ausbaden dürfen. 
Scholz und Baerbock hätten in Kiew und Washington auf den Tisch hauen müssen, im Interesse aller!


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber um dein Beispiel zu nehmen: Wenn derjenige aus einer fremden Stadt als erster, um Hilfe bittet und ich ihn auf der Straße liegen lasse, während irgendwann mein direkter Nachbar um Hilfe bittet und ich ihn ins Haus lasse, bin ich moralisch gesehen eine Niete.


So sind wir Menschen halt leider. 
Nicht alle, aber viele. 
Ist heutzutage auch schwer einen guten Mittelweg zu finden.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Müssen sie ja auch nicht. Sie sind weder Teil der NATO, noch der Europäischen Union.

Was genau versuchst du uns mitzuteilen?
Hast du eine Meinung zu dieser Aussage seitens Georgien?


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer eine selten daemliche Frage ist das jetzt bitte? Denkst Du am Ende ernsthaft, irgendwer hier haette seine Handynummer?
> 
> Oder ist die Frage am Ende nur das Feigenblatt fuer Deinen Triumph, weil der alleingelassene und von einem Gangster ueberfallene gewaehlte Anfuehrer eines souveraenen Staates nun nachgeben muss, um Schaden von seinem Volk abzuwenden (ein Gedanke, der dem kleinen dicken Raketenmann nie kaeme)?
> 
> Viel spannender als Deine Pseudofrage ist, wie die Reaktion des Kremls darauf aussieht: keine. Man muesse das Angebot nun pruefen. Davon, die Waffen schweigen zu lassen, ist aus dem Fuehrerbunker Kreml nichts zu hoeren.



Es geht voran! ... Russlands Präsident Putin ist zu Gesprächen mit der Ukraine bereit. "_Moskau sei bereit, eine russische Delegation zu Gesprächen in die belarussische Hauptstadt Minsk zu schicken, sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow am Freitag. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte Putin das Angebot für ein Treffen zweimal unterbreitet."

Moskau habe den Vorschlag zu Verhandlungen über einen neutralen Status der Ukraine als Schritt in die richtige Richtung aufgenommen, sagte Peskow. 

"Peskow kündigte an, die Regierung werde einen bündnisfreien Status für die Ukraine analysieren. 

Selenskyj habe die Gelegenheit verpasst, über einen neutralen Status für die Ukraine zu sprechen, als der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin genau das vorgeschlagen habe."_

Die Ukraine hat nun verstanden, dass die Zusagen des Westens nur leere Worthülsen waren und ist nun bereit zu verhandeln. Das Thema "Neutralität der Ukraine" wird nun nicht mehr wie bisher ausgeschlossen.

_"Die Mitteilung werde analysiert, Selenskyj als Präsident der Ukraine anerkannt, hieß es. „Natürlich, ja. (...) Er ist der Präsident der Ukraine.“_

Sprich, die Ukraine darf die Ukraine bleiben, sofern sie Neutral ist und bleibt. So zu mindestens der aktuelle Grundtenor.

_Selenskyj ... sagte: „Die Sicherheit der Ukraine ist verbunden mit der Sicherheit ihrer Nachbarn. Deshalb müssen wir heute über die Sicherheit in ganz Europa sprechen. Das ist unserer Hauptziel – der Frieden in der Ukraine und die Sicherheit unserer Bürger. Dafür sind wir bereit, mit allen und auch mit Ihnen zu reden. In verschiedenen Formaten und an jedem beliebigen Ort.“_

Quelle: https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...id=kooperation.reco.taboola.free.welt.desktop

Wie es scheint, hat WlaPu das alles nur gemacht, um die Ukraine gesprächsbereit an den Tisch zu holen. Er hat es  erreicht, indem er ernst gemacht und den Westen/ die NATO / die USA gezwungen hat, die Hose runter zu lassen. Hmm, jetzt könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die Zusagen an die Ukraine der selben Art und Weise waren, wie die Zusagen an die UdSSR im Verlauf der Wiedervereinigung von Deutschland und den 2+4 Gesprächen mit Bezug auf die NATO-Ost-Erweiterung. 

Hoffen wir, dass die beiden Staaten sich ungestört und ohne Einfluss von Dritten besprechen können und eine gemeinsame Lösung finden.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist interessant.



Eigentlich nicht.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Russland hat den Krieg gewonnen. Hurra!

In welchem Land wohl als naechstes "Frieden und Sicherheit" vom Himmel regnen werden?


----------



## blautemple (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Sprich, die Ukraine darf die Ukraine bleiben, sofern sie Neutral ist und bleibt. So zu mindestens der aktuelle Grundtenor.


Glaubst du den Stuss wirklich? Putin ist in einer Tour am lügen und diese eine Sache soll jetzt der Wahrheit entsprechen? Ich bitte dich...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

@brooker 
Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar was mit "neutral" gemeint ist, oder? Das bedeutet ohne eigene Meinung gegenüber Russland. Machen was Moskau sagt. Das ist gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Sprich, die Ukraine darf die Ukraine bleiben, sofern sie Neutral ist und bleibt. So zu mindestens der aktuelle Grundtenor.


Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Ukraine die Ukraine bleiben darf, wenn sie sich auf Linie begibt. also das, was Belarus macht. Kiew wird also Minsk Reloaded. 
Mal sehen, wie die Ukrainer das aufnehmen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> vielleicht weil er die Krim vom Wasser abgeschnitten hat


Russland hat die Krim kassiert. Wieso sollte die Ukraine die Krim also weiterhin versorgen?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kiew wird also Minsk Reloaded.



Oder auch: Minsk 2. Auch wenn sich Sarkasmus hier eigentlich verbietet.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Müssen sie ja auch nicht. Sie sind weder Teil der NATO, noch der Europäischen Union.
> 
> Was genau versuchst du uns mitzuteilen?
> Hast du eine Meinung zu dieser Aussage seitens Georgien?



Na ich denke doch das sie sehr enge Beziehungen zu EU und der USA unterhalten .


JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke daß nach 20 jahren Afghanistan und Irak die Soeicher leer sind.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die Ukraine die Krim also weiterhin versorgen?


Weil es laut UNO ein Verbrechen ist.
Da hätte natürlich die EU mal darauf hinweisen können.


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Immerhin - wer bei diesem russischen Baeren Dreck sucht, wird kaum lange brauchen, bis er welchen findet. Ein Jammer, dass man die Yacht des kleinen dicken Atomraketenmannes nicht beizeiten festgesetzt hat. Weniger, um ihn zu piesaken - und mehr, damit die Welt sich die westliche Dekadenz anschauen kann, in der sich Putin suhlt wie ein gieriges Schwein im Mist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... bitte entschuldige, ich kann über deine Beiträge so schön "Schmunzeln". Sind sind so schön variable und vielfältig und springen wunderschön hin und her und wirken dabei noch so federleicht und verträglich. Und dabei sind sie nicht wenig unterhaltsam. Das scheint auch dein Ziel zu sein. Ein Schwanensee des Entertaiments.

Zu deiner Frage: mich wundert es, dass die Quelle RT nicht sofort attackiert worden ist. Aber es ist schön, dass es nicht passiert ist. Vielleicht ein wenig positive Einsicht und der Versuch wirklich mal das zu lesen, was der Gegenüber schreibt? Aber ich glaube, dass bewerte ich sicher über und das wird deine Reaktion mir vermutlich deutlich zeigen. Aber ich bin positiv gestimmt!

In zwei Wochen können wir gern mal 6 Wochen zurückblicken und ein Resume ziehen, zu dem Tun und dem Erreichten deines geliebten "kleinen dicken Raketenmannes". Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein kann. 

Frage: warum malst du "88er" Bärtchen wie es Pupertierende an Wahlplakaten tun? Ist das nicht unter deinem Niveau?


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

Oder auch: Minsk 2. Auch wenn sich Sarkasmus hier eigentlich verbietet.
[/QUOTE]

Nenne bitte einen Punkt den man kategorisch ausschließen sollte?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil es laut UNO ein Verbrechen ist.



Die UN hat als einem Kriegsverbrechen gleichgestellt eingestuft, dass al-Assad - Du weisst schon, der Kumpel vom kleinen dicken Atomraketenmann - seiner eigenen Bevoelkerung das Wasser abgedreht hat. Dieselbe UN, die auch den russischen Eroberungsfeldzug gegen die Ukraine verurteilt hat.

Wieso um alles in der Welt wird Dir Troll nicht der Account gesperrt?!



brooker schrieb:


> Sind sind so schön unkonkret, variable und vielfältig und tragen wenig Fakten.



Noe. Mag sein, dass meine Fakten nicht in Dein Weltbild hineinpassen. Das ist dann aber irgendwie Dein Problem.


brooker schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass die Quelle RT nicht sofort attackiert worden ist.



Zumindest ich habe sie nicht gelesen. Wozu auch? Radio Moskau verbreitet, was der Besitzer - und das ist de facto der Kreml - verbreitet haben will. Erkenntnisgewinn ist bei so einer Quelle schlicht nicht zu erwarten. Man fragt ja auch nicht Herrn Hoecke, ob er sich als rechtsradikal bezeichnen wuerde.



brooker schrieb:


> Frage: warum malst du "88er" Bärtchen wie es Pupertierende an Wahlplakaten tun? Ist das nicht unter deinem Niveau?



Weil es mittlerweile sein Niveau ist?


----------



## Tekkla (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das Russlands Heer aktuell 1 Millionen Soldaten stark ist.
> Und es gibt ca 20 Millionen Reservisten.
> Das ist schon echt krass. Russland ist auch näher an Deutschland als man denkt.
> Ohne die Amis würden wir wohl tatsächlich nicht lange durchhalten.


Selbst in der Hochzeit des Kalten Krieges, mit den vielen hundertausenden von Soldaten in Westeuropa, hätte man einem russischen Angriff nur mit dem Einsatz taktischer Nuklearwaffen begegnen können. Hier schrieb es wer vor ein paar Seiten, dass wir in Deutschland die "Brandmauer" geworden wären.


Kleiner Funfact am Rande: Die Malware, die sich in der Ukraine auf vielen Systemen ausbreitet und diese (zer-)stört, ist laut ESET bereits am 28.12.2021 kompiliert worden. -.-

Was wir hier erleben ist seit Monaten genau so geplant worden. Alles, was wir gerade sehen, folgt einem seit Monaten feststehen Drehbuch. Nichts von all dem Gerede in den letzten Wochen und Monaten war von belang. Russland hat schon lange beschlossen, dass man es so macht. Man hat die Welt intern ausgelacht, als die Mächtigen versucht haben mit Reden diesen Wahnsinn zu stoppen. Dabei gab es nichts mehr ztu stoppen. Der Angriffskrieg war längst beschlossene Sache. Und all das Geseier von wegen Entnazifierung (eines jüdischen Präsidenten) ist jetzt einfach nur ein mieses Schmierentheater des Kremls.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> seiner eigenen Bevoelkerung das Wasser abgedreht hat


Laut EU usw leben die in einem annektierten Gebiet ?

Verstöße sind zB.


vorsätzliche Verursachung großer Leiden oder schwere Beeinträchtigung der körperlichen Unversehrtheit oder der Gesundheit;
das vorsätzliche Aushungern von Zivilpersonen (…).“
Du unterstützt also das den Krimtartaren , die ja unterdrückt werden, das Wasser für ihr Leben vorenthalten wird ?
Ich dachte das machen nur kleine Dicke?
Ehrlich, was haben Zivilisten damit zu tun?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Laut EU usw leben die in einem annektierten Gebiet ?



Stell Dich nicht duemmer, als Du bist.

Damaskus? Syrien. Keine Besetzung durch eine auslaendische Macht, kein Beitritt zur Russischen Foederation nach einem sog. Referendum. Krim? Ukraine, nach Eroberung dann russisches Staatsgebiet. Ist jetzt nicht so kompliziert zu verstehen, oder?

Man muss es halt erkennen wollen. Oder man vergleicht Birnen mit Aepfeln und Aepfel mit Kohlrouladen. Kann man machen, ist dann halt Bloedsinn. Oder Trolling. Ich tippe auf Nr. 2.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kleiner Funfact am Rande: Die Malware, die sich in der Ukraine auf vielen Systemen ausbreitet und diese (zer-)stört, ist laut ESET bereits am 28.12.2021 kompiliert worden. -.-



Mag ja so sein, aber meinst du nicht das die Russen die Systeme lieber selber übernehmen und auswerten würden?
Mal als fachliche Frage. 
Welchen Sinn hat das, wenn man kurz vor Kiew steht?


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> _"Die Mitteilung werde analysiert, Selenskyj als Präsident der Ukraine anerkannt, hieß es. „Natürlich, ja. (...) Er ist der Präsident der Ukraine.“_



_16:17 Uhr

Putin ruft ukrainische Armee zur Machtübernahme auf

Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat die ukrainische Armee aufgefordert, die Macht in Kiew zu übernehmen und Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj und sein Umfeld zu stürzen. "Nehmt die Macht in Eure Hände. Mir scheint, Verhandlungen zwischen Euch und uns wären einfacher", sagte Putin in einer an die ukrainischen Streitkräfte gerichteten Rede, die im russischen Fernsehen übertragen wurde. Die Mitglieder der ukrainischen Regierung bezeichnete Putin als "Bande von Drogenabhängigen und Neonazis" und "Terroristen"._

Quelle

Klingt nach einem Verhandlungsangebot auf Augenhoehe. Ich bin mir auch fast sicher, dass Selenskyi mit heiler Haut aus Minsk heraus gelassen wird.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Stell Dich nicht duemmer, als Du bist.
> 
> Damaskus? Syrien. Keine Besetzung durch eine auslaendische Macht, kein Beitritt zur Russischen Foederation nach einem sog. Referendum. Krim? Ukraine, nach Eroberung dann russisches Staatsgebiet. Ist jetzt nicht so kompliziert zu verstehen, oder?
> 
> Man muss es halt erkennen wollen. Oder man vergleicht Birnen mit Aepfeln und Aepfel mit Kohlrouladen. Kann man machen, ist dann halt Bloedsinn. Oder Trolling. Ich tippe auf Nr. 2.



Na und ?
Deshalb sollen 2,3 Mill Menschen auf Wasser verzichten?
Nerobefehl ?
Doch Nazis?
Wie willst du da deine Leute zurückgewinnen... 
Man muß ja Putin noch extra Gründe liefern...
Die hätten als Kinder Schach und nicht UNO spielen sollen. ( Ich meine das bunte Kartenspiel)


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Malware


Passend dazu auch von heute vom BSI: https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Service-...=52FED1D3AB9A3DAA29668CBF6D0B847E.internet481


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)



Ich fasse zusammen: Es war natuerlich kein Kriegsverbrechen. Was gleich mehrere wortreiche "Beitraege" von Dir obsolet macht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil es laut UNO ein Verbrechen ist.
> Da hätte natürlich die EU mal darauf hinweisen können.


Die Russen haben die Krim besetzt. Daraufhin haben die Ukraine die Wasserversorgung gesperrt und erklärt, dass die Russen ihr neues Territorium selbst versorgen sollen oder die Krim wieder zurück geben.
Wo ist das also ein Verbrechen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kleiner Funfact am Rande: Die Malware, die sich in der Ukraine auf vielen Systemen ausbreitet und diese (zer-)stört, ist laut ESET bereits am 28.12.2021 kompiliert worden. -.-


Gibt es denn die Binaries irgendwo, sodass man sowas ggf. prüfen kann?


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> _16:17 Uhr
> 
> Putin ruft ukrainische Armee zur Machtübernahme auf
> 
> ...


... wo steht denn das bitte in deiner Quelle? Ich kann es leider nicht finden. :/


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Es war natuerlich kein Kriegsverbrechen





Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist das also ein Verbrechen?


Tja, was kann man da noch schreiben...

Kinder, Frauen und alte Menschen sollen bestraft werden, weil sie nicht gegen die Besatzer kämpfen?
Machen Sie das nicht, bekommen sie kein Wasser mehr.
Sie dürfen die verfehlte Pllitik Ihrer ehemaligen Regierung ausbaden? 
Ach nee, reicht das Wasser nicht.... 

Aber immer schön von Humanität und Menschenrechten erzählen


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kinder, Frauen und alte Menschen sollen bestraft werden, weil sie nicht gegen die Besatzer kämpfen?


Auf einmal sind die Russen Besatzer? ich dachte, sie hätten die Krim befreit?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Machen Sie das nicht, bekommen sie kein Wasser mehr.
> Sie dürfen die verfehlte Pllitik Ihrer ehemaligen Regierung ausbaden?
> Ach nee, reicht das Wasser nicht....
> 
> Aber immer schön von Humanität und Menschenrechten erzählen


Wie schon mal gesagt, wenn ein Land ein anderes Land besetzt und der Meinung ist, dass die Bevölkerung befreit werden muss und Teile der Bevölkerung flüchten, weil sie nicht befreit werden wollen, wieso sollte dann der Staat, der überfallen wurde, für die Menschen sorgen, die offenbar mit dem Staat nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen?
Wenn Russland ein Land übernimmt, müssen sie halt auch für die Versorgung zuständig sein.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf einmal sind die Russen Besatzer? ich dachte, sie hätten die Krim befreit?
> 
> Wie schon mal gesagt, wenn ein Land ein anderes Land besetzt und der Meinung ist, dass die Bevölkerung befreit werden muss und Teile der Bevölkerung flüchten, weil sie nicht befreit werden wollen, wieso sollte dann der Staat, der überfallen wurde, für die Menschen sorgen, die offenbar mit dem Staat nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen?
> Wenn Russland ein Land übernimmt, müssen sie halt auch für die Versorgung zuständig sein.



Ethnische Säuberungen?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Sag mal glaubst du das ehrlich? Ich frage dich ganz ernst, ob du das für wahr hältst oder uns hier nur aufregen möchtest. Machst du dir hier einen Spaß?


----------



## Julian K (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie dürfen die verfehlte Pllitik Ihrer ehemaligen Regierung ausbaden?


Und schon wieder! Du schiebst die Schuld für die Annexion und auch im Moment für den Angriffskrieg Russlands immer wieder auf andere! 

"Deren Politik ist gescheitert." "Sie waren nicht gesprächsbereit." "Man hat die Ängste der Gegenseite nicht ernst genommen." usw.usw.usw.

Merkst Du eigentlich noch IRGENDETWAS? Du relativierst und rechtfertigst hier immer und immer wieder den unprovozierten Angriffskrieg Russlands gegen einen souveränen Staat, bei dem nun viele Menschen ihre Leben und andere ihr Heim, ihr Hab und Gut verlieren!

NICHTS rechtfertigt so eine brutale Invasion!

Hör endlich mit Deinen Relativierungen auf! Hör endlich auf hier diesen Stuss ala "Die haben halt selbst Schuld"-in-etwas-blumigeren-Worten zu verbreiten!

Da sterben Menschen - wegen Putin, wegen NIEMANDEM sonst!

Wie kann man nur so verblendet und empathielos sein, unfassbar.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Sag mal glaubst du das ehrlich? Ich frage dich ganz ernst, ob du das für wahr hältst oder uns hier nur aufregen möchtest. Machst du dir hier einen Spaß?


Man kann es echt nicht glauben. Entweder total Putin-brainwashed oder Generation 4chan...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieg ist wirklich nichts neues für mich, aber solche Bilder kann ich noch immer nicht spurlos ansehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Russland ist bereit für Verhandlungen. Bedingung: wenn die Ukraine sich ergibt.
Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## floppyexe (25. Februar 2022)

Genscher, übrigens war das ein Außenminister- im Gegensatz zu den letzten beiden Witzfiguren, sagte vor vielen Jahren: es wird keine Osterweiterung der NATO geben. Somit wäre dann alles gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ethnische Säuberungen?


Die kommt ja jetzt. Hat Putin angekündigt.
Er will die Ukraine ja säubern, Bedeutet also, dass vermutlich viele Menschen verhaftet und in Gefängnisse verschwinden werden.
Jede Art von Widerstand und Opposition wird also eingesperrt oder gleich getötet.
Schade, dass der westen den Arsch nicht hochbekommt. Deutschland leistet ja erheblichen Widerstand, wenns um Sanktionen geht.


----------



## Lotto (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland ist bereit für Verhandlungen. Bedingung: wenn die Ukraine sich ergibt.
> Einfach nur lächerlich!


Wär das klügste was die Ukraine machen kann um sich weiteres Leid zu ersparen. Die Kräfteverhältnisse sind eindeutig.
Der ukrainische Präsident hätte schon lange kapitulieren müssen im Interesse der Bevölkerung.
Natürlich ist das nicht schön, aber so ist die Situation nunmal.


----------



## Julian K (25. Februar 2022)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Genscher, übrigens war das ein Außenminister- im Gegensatz zu den letzten beiden Witzfiguren, sagte vor vielen Jahren: es wird keine Osterweiterung der NATO geben. Somit wäre dann alles gesagt.


Wie schön, dass manche hier immer noch denken, dass irgendwelche rein mündliche Aussagen von wem auch immer irgendwie Gewicht und Relevanz hätten (und dabei sehr selektiv vorgehen). WENN soetwas immens Wichtiges und Nachhaltiges explizit festgelegt worden wäre, dann in schriftlicher Vertragsform.

Was mündliche Äußerungen für ein nicht vorhandenes Gewicht haben, zeigt Putin sehr deutlich.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wär das klügste was die Ukraine machen kann um sich weiteres Leid zu ersparen. Die Kräfteverhältnisse sind eindeutig.
> Der ukrainische Präsident hätte schon lange kapitulieren müssen im Interesse der Bevölkerung.
> Natürlich ist das nicht schön, aber so ist die Situation nunmal.


Natürlich würden dann weitere Tote vermieden werden. Aber damit würden sie auch ihre Freiheit aufgeben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2022)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Genscher, übrigens war das ein Außenminister- im Gegensatz zu den letzten beiden Witzfiguren, sagte vor vielen Jahren: es wird keine Osterweiterung der NATO geben. Somit wäre dann alles gesagt.


Was Genscher irgendwann mal gesagt haben soll, ist irrelevant. Jedes Land hat das Recht ein Bündnis einzugehen, das es will.
Abgesehen davon gab es zur deutschen einheit den Warschauer Pakt noch, Genscher bezog sich auf die DDR und dort gab es nie Soldaten von Nato Partnern.


----------



## floppyexe (25. Februar 2022)

Falsch.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Was ist falsch? Etwa auch die ersten zwei Sätze? Wenn du ernst genommen werden möchtest, dann streng dich mal an und formulier ganze Sätze.


----------



## Julian K (25. Februar 2022)

Ukraine - Russland droht- ISS-Absturz

Kannste Dir nicht ausdenken. Die russische Führung und die Elite dort sind einfach nur krank.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Gab's hier bereits weiter vorne.

Edit








						„Wir sind alle hier“: Ukraine-Präsident macht Video-Ansage an Putin - Video
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat sich mit weiteren ranghohen Politikern gezeigt. Dazu schrieb er: „Wir verteidigen die Ukraine“.




					focus.de
				




Gerade gesehen. Sehr coole, aber auch leichtsinnige Aktion. Wenn die russischen Kräfte die Stadt ernsthaft überwachen, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass solche Bewegungen nicht lange unentdeckt bleiben.
Vermutlich gruppiert sich bereits ein Untergrund.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ukraine - Russland droht- ISS-Absturz
> 
> Kannste Dir nicht ausdenken. Die russische Führung und die Elite dort sind einfach nur krank.


Heftig! Diese Aktion könnte tatsächlich einen Krieg zwischen USA und Russland, und somit wahrscheinlich auch einen Weltkrieg, nach sich ziehen. 
Erst Corona, dann Unwetter-Katastrophen, jetzt das. Langsam glaube ich echt, dass die Welt wie wir sie kennen untergehen wird...


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Sie wird sich auf jeden Fall verändern.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ukraine - Russland droht- ISS-Absturz
> 
> Kannste Dir nicht ausdenken. Die russische Führung und die Elite dort sind einfach nur krank.


Bitte keine "+" Artikel verlinken. Die können die meisten nicht lesen.

Topic: Es wird immer absurder.


----------



## Julian K (25. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bitte keine "+" Artikel verlinken. Die können die meisten nicht lesen.
> 
> Topic: Es wird immer absurder.


Dann werde ich in Zukunft eher das Enthaltene zusammenfassend posten. Alle Nichtabonnenten im Dunkeln zu lassen, ist in der derzeitigen Situation unverantwortlich. Da werde auch ich dann keine Rücksicht mehr auf finanzielle Interessen irgendwelcher Medien nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Alle Nichtabonnenten im Dunkeln zu lassen, ist in der derzeitigen Situation unverantwortlich.


Finde ich auch. Es nützt nichts wenn man nur die Schlagzeilen lesen kann. Es kann vieles dadurch komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Alle Nichtabonnenten im Dunkeln zu lassen, ist in der derzeitigen Situation unverantwortlich.


Exakt der gleiche Gedanke kam mir auch, als ich die Paywall sah. Kann man echt nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Februar 2022)

Ist eh wurscht es ist nicht verboten Informationen weiter zu geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es geht voran! ... Russlands Präsident Putin ist zu Gesprächen mit der Ukraine bereit. "_Moskau sei bereit, eine russische Delegation zu Gesprächen in die belarussische Hauptstadt Minsk zu schicken, sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow am Freitag. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte Putin das Angebot für ein Treffen zweimal unterbreitet."_


_

Propaganda pur. Im gleichen Atemzug wurde gesagt, dass es erst zu Verhandlungen kommt, wenn die ukrainische Armee die Kampfhandlungen einstellt. Wohlgemerkt: Nicht "wenn ein Waffenstillstand herrscht" oder ähnliches, sondern es wurde von den Angegriffenen gefordert, sich kampflos zu ergeben. Russland bietet keine Verhandlungen an außer die über eine totale Kapitulation.




			Sprich, die Ukraine darf die Ukraine bleiben, sofern sie Neutral ist und bleibt. So zu mindestens der aktuelle Grundtenor.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ersetze "neutral" durch "putinhörig" und du kommst der Wahrheit näher. Neutral war die Ukraine bislang, unterhielt Beziehungen in beide Richtungen, war aber in keinen engeren Bündnissen. Aber neutral ist für Putin schon "feindlich", er will die direkte Kontrolle. So wie in den "unabhängigen" Separatistengebieten, die nicht einmal eine eigene Verwaltung oder Grenzsicherung haben, sondern sämtliche ihrer Institutionen von Russland betreiben lassen.




			Hmm, jetzt könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die Zusagen an die Ukraine der selben Art und Weise waren, ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Noch mehr Propaganda. Es gab keine militärischen Zusagen an die Ukraine, nur eine langsam zunehmende wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit.




Threshold schrieb:



			Die Russen haben die Krim besetzt. Daraufhin haben die Ukraine die Wasserversorgung gesperrt und erklärt, dass die Russen ihr neues Territorium selbst versorgen sollen oder die Krim wieder zurück geben.
Wo ist das also ein Verbrechen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die Wasserversorgung von Menschen zu stoppen wäre ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit gewesen. Aber es gab nie einen Trinkwassermangel auf der Krim. Was die Ukraine gestoppt hat, war ein Bewässerungskanal für die von Russland übernommene Landwirtschaft. Wieso sollte man auch den Profiten des Feindes zuarbeiten? Zumal mit Wasser, dass auch auf zentralukrainischen Feldern willkommen war._


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.heise.de/news/Sanktione...osmos-Chef-warnt-vor-ISS-Absturz-6525977.html
> 
> 
> Jüngstes Beispiel dafür, auf welch lächerlichem Kindergartenniveau das alles abläuft. Bei solchen Aussagen fragt  man sich, warum das Ganze nicht schon viel eher eskaliert ist...


Hier könnt ihr es ohne paywall lesen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

Im Fernsehen hat gerade ein amerikanischer Korrespondent gemeint dass es vermutlich einen russischen Angriff auf Nvidia Treiber gab. Dem geht man wohl gerade nach.
Im Netz finde ich dazu noch nichts handfestes. Habt ihr davon was gehört?


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Netz finde ich dazu noch nichts handfestes.











						US microchip powerhouse Nvidia hit by cyber attack
					

Exclusive: Parts of its business are 'completely compromised' at time of Russian cyberwarfare against Ukraine




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				



Na das kann ein Spaß werden, wenn im großen Stil Treiber kompromittiert sein sollten. Irgendetwas sagt mir, dass ich mich als ED-Fauler auf unruhige Wochen vorbereiten kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen hat gerade ein amerikanischer Korrespondent gemeint dass es vermutlich einen russischen Angriff auf Nvidia Treiber gab.


Was könnte damit bezweckt werden?


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Propaganda pur. Im gleichen Atemzug wurde gesagt, dass es erst zu Verhandlungen kommt, wenn die ukrainische Armee die Kampfhandlungen einstellt. Wohlgemerkt: Nicht "wenn ein Waffenstillstand herrscht" oder ähnliches, sondern es wurde von den Angegriffenen gefordert, sich kampflos zu ergeben. Russland bietet keine Verhandlungen an außer die über eine totale Kapitulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das heisst, du behauptest, die Quelle verbreitet Propaganda? Ich bin mir jetzt ganz sicher, du liesst das gar nicht, denn sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, dass die Quelle die Darstellungen beider Seiten bereitstellt. Und ich habe bewusst nicht die russische Darstellung gewählt, Herr Schwanensee Entertainer. Wzbw.. 

Also, bis in zwei Wochen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> US microchip powerhouse Nvidia hit by cyber attack
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Parts of its business are 'completely compromised' at time of Russian cyberwarfare against Ukraine
> ...



Das mit den Treibern scheint reine Spekulation zu sein. Ein Eindringling hat Chaos im Netzwerk angestiftet, aber Täter und Folgen sind komplett unbekannt. Wer über Nvidia an dritte Systeme ranwollte, hätte jedenfalls mehr erreicht, wenn er seine Präsenz geheim gehalten hätte.




brooker schrieb:


> ... das heisst, du behauptest, die Quelle verbreitet Propaganda?



Nein. DU verbreitest Propaganda, in dem du ausschließlich die Sichtweise des Kreml postest, aber für die Einordnung entscheidende Fakten verschweigst. Deswegen poste ich die dazu.

Was in deinen Quellen steht ist mir in dem Rahmen vollkommen egal, die Diskussion findet hier im Thread statt.


Im übrigen geben 9 von 11 Springer-Absätzen 1:1 die Position des Kremls wieder, einer zitiert 24h alte ukrainische Aussagen und nur einer gibt einen kleinen Teil der aktuellen ukrainischen Position wieder - aber nicht im O-Ton, wie bei allen Statements Putins und Lawrows, sondern nur als "Selesnkyj wirft Russland vor..."


Nicht ganz so einseitig, wie bei dir (der wichtige Teil der allen ""Verhandlungen"" vorangehenden Kapitulationsforderung Russlands wird immerhin kurz wiederholt, wenn auch weder eingeordnet noch verknüpft), aber neutral sieht ganz anders aus.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was könnte damit bezweckt werden?


Hast du mal überlegt was der Treiber darf? Der kann ungestört Systemeinstellungen verändern und auf diesem agieren. Theoretisch wäre es beispielsweise möglich damit noch schnell Geld zusammen zu kehren. Die westliche Wahrnehmung zu beeinflussen usw. Eigentlich alles


----------



## omega™ (26. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du mal überlegt was der Treiber darf? Der kann ungestört Systemeinstellungen verändern und auf diesem agieren. Theoretisch wäre es beispielsweise möglich damit noch schnell Geld zusammen zu kehren. Die westliche Wahrnehmung zu beeinflussen usw. Eigentlich alles



bzgl. Treiber, heute hat Stoltenberg gesagt, dass Cyberangriffe Artikel 5 triggern könnten, also einen Bündnisfall.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2022)

Mit einer Sache hat Putin zumindest nicht völlig Unrecht....
Die Ukraine war für die (modernere militärische) Geschichte Russlands / der UDSSR von historischer Bedeutung, immerhin zeichnete sich das ukrainische ChKMB für die bedeutensten und modernsten / besten Panzer in der russischen Geschichte verantwortlich (t-34, t-54/55, t-64, t-80). 

Allerdings sollte Putin sich vielleicht trotzdem zweimal überlegen ob die "historische Bedeutung eines Landes / einer Region" als Rechtfertigung für einen Krieg wirklich so tauglich ist.

Immerhin könnte man dann ja durchaus auch "argumentieren" das die Exklave Kaliningrad / Königsberg für die Gesamtdeutsche Geschichte ebenso von enormer historischer Bedeutung ist, um damit einen Krieg gegen Russland zu"rechtfertigen".


----------



## Tekkla (26. Februar 2022)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Genscher, übrigens war das ein Außenminister- im Gegensatz zu den letzten beiden Witzfiguren, sagte vor vielen Jahren: es wird keine Osterweiterung der NATO geben. Somit wäre dann alles gesagt.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Tekkla (26. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immerhin könnte man dann ja durchaus auch "argumentieren" das die Exklave Kaliningrad / Königsberg für die Gesamtdeutsche Geschichte ebenso von enormer historischer Bedeutung ist, um damit einen Krieg gegen Russland zu"rechtfertigen".


Warum? Es bietet sich doch förmlich an, wenn man zurück und nicht nach vorn schaut. Wenn er es so richtig wild treiben will, dann ist in einem nächsten Schritt das Existenzrecht Polens in Frage gestellt, denn historisch ist man da ja auch sehr flexibel, wenn es um deren Grenzverlauf geht. Oder nehmen wir das Baltikum.So viele Länder, die eigentlich kein putinsches Existenzrecht haben.

Aber du hast schon recht. Ich fordere schon seit Jahren ein Deutschland in den Grenzen von 1057!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat das, wenn man kurz vor Kiew steht?


Mal als Gegenfrage.
Welchen Sinn hat das, wenn man mit Panzern vor Kiew steht?

Frage für nen Freund...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum? Es bietet sich doch förmlich an, wenn man zurück und nicht nach vorn schaut. Wenn er es so richtig wild treiben will, dann ist in einem nächsten Schritt das Existenzrecht Polens in Frage gestellt, denn historisch ist man da ja auch sehr flexibel, wenn es um deren Grenzverlauf geht. Oder nehmen wir das Baltikum.So viele Länder, die eigentlich kein putinsches Existenzrecht haben.


Der polnische Staat besteht halt auch nur aus Östereichern, Russen und Preußen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

> Der Angriff auf die Ukraine lässt erstmals seit Ende des Kalten Kriegs die Angst vor einem Dritten Weltkrieg aufflammen. Für den Historiker Heinrich August Winkler ist die Gefahr so groß wie zuletzt vor 60 Jahren: „Dies ist der gefährlichste Moment der Geschichte seit der kubanischen Raketenkrise von 1962“, sagte der Autor der Reihe „Geschichte des Westens“.
> 
> Mit einer so bedrohlichen Kriegssituation wie jetzt „sind die meisten von uns in ihrem Leben noch nicht konfrontiert worden“, sagte auch der Psychologe und Bestsellerautor Stephan Grünewald („Wie tickt Deutschland?“) im Interview mit der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. „Die nun empfundene Angst ist alles andere als irrational, sie beruht auf einer sehr realen Gefahrensituation.“


Quelle: „Diese Naivität muss aufhören“ – Dissens innerhalb der Ampel über Russland-Kurs


Die Resolution des UN-Sicherheitsrats ist gescheitert:



> Eine gegen Russlands Einmarsch in die Ukraine gerichtete Resolution ist im UN-Sicherheitsrat gescheitert. Moskau legte bei der Abstimmung im mächtigsten Gremium der Vereinten Nationen in New York wie erwartet ein Veto gegen den Text ein - China jedoch enthielt sich zusammen mit zwei weiteren Ländern.


Quelle: Resolution gegen Russland scheitert

Was vorher schon klar war. Indien hatte sich auch enthalten. Die bekommen wohl Waffen aus Russland.
An sich kann man den Sicherheitsrat auflösen.  Weil bringen tut der 0.

Es werden sich wohl zukünftig China und Russland enger zusammentun. Außerdem symphatisieren der Iran und Indien mit Russland. Nordkorea bestimmt auch. Die EU muß stärker werden. Man kann sich nicht nur auf die USA verlassen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was vorher schon klar war. Indien hatte sich auch enthalten. Die bekommen wohl Waffen aus Russland.
> An sich kann man den Sicherheitsrat auflösen. Weil bringen tut der 0.


Er muss halt einstimmig entscheiden und das wird halt selten passieren, weil einer der Staaten immer irgendein Interesse vertritt.
Man könnte das ändern und die Mehrheit entscheiden lassen aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Statuten jemals geändert werden.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte das ändern und die Mehrheit entscheiden lassen aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Statuten jemals geändert werden.


Ja. Das wird leider nicht passieren. Und von daher komplett nutzlos.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2022)

Irgendwann wird sich Putin vor einem UN-Tribunal rechtfertigen müssen ...


----------



## Tekkla (26. Februar 2022)

Meine Mutter meinte gestern über Putin, dass kleine Männer immer irgendwie irgendwas kompensieren müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2022)

Das war bei Napoleon Bonaparte zumindest auch der Fall,
so gesehen,
liegt deine Muttter nicht falsch ...


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Mutter meinte gestern über Putin, dass kleine Männer immer irgendwie irgendwas kompensieren müssen.


Das ist Diskrimienierung...ich bin auch klein, also nen Schrumpfgermane...oder aufs beste reduziert.^^
Soll ich jetzt auch nen Krieg anzetteln?


----------



## Tekkla (26. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist Diskrimienierung...ich bin auch klein, also nen Schrumpfgermane...oder aufs beste reduziert.^^


Mach's einfach besser als Putin.  Ich habe da aber größtes Vertrauen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt auch nen Krieg anzetteln?


Für ein autonomes Franken?


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für ein autonomes Franken?


Näää, höchstens, ums Saarland endlich mal in Deutschland fest zu integrieren...so richtig will se ja keiner.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

In den 0ern hatte mal irgend ein Magazin eine schöne Übersicht, welche Herrscher die kritische Größengrenze vom Autokraten zum deomkratischen Führer überschreiten. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr, aber Grundprinzip war:
Napoleon - zu klein
Obama - locker drüber
Hitler - klar zu klein
Putin - drüber, weil er Absätze trägt
Sarkozy - gerade eben so Demokrat
Berlusconi - selbst zu klein, aber die Girls an seiner Schulter kommen locker drüber
...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immerhin könnte man dann ja durchaus auch "argumentieren" das die Exklave Kaliningrad / Königsberg für die Gesamtdeutsche Geschichte ebenso von enormer historischer Bedeutung ist, um damit einen Krieg gegen Russland zu"rechtfertigen".



Auf alle Fälle fühlen wir uns durch diese Erweiterung russischer Herrschaft vollkommen zurecht bedroht. Ich fordere eine Volksabstimmung in Königsberg mit den Optionen "Anschluss an Deutschland" und "Verbleibt als eigener Staat ohne russische Unterstützung" als einzige Antwortmöglichkeiten und außerdem die Demiteralisierung und Entputzifizierung Westrussland! Unsere Sicherheitsbedürfnisse müssen endlich ernst genommen werden!!




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der polnische Staat besteht halt auch nur aus Östereichern, Russen und Preußen.



"Russen" haben doch gar keine Staatlichkeit, das ist bloß eine schwedische Kolonie, deren heutige Bevölkerung von einem Nationalisten unterdrückt wird, der Hitler und Stalin nacheifert!




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Resolution gegen Russland scheitert
> 
> Was vorher schon klar war. Indien hatte sich auch enthalten. Die bekommen wohl Waffen aus Russland.
> An sich kann man den Sicherheitsrat auflösen.  Weil bringen tut der 0.



Leider sind immer nur die Teile der führenden Nationen der Welt dafür, die UN zu reformieren, deren Interessen im Sicherheitsrat gerade unterliegen und/oder die relativ weit von einem (festen) Sitz entfernt sind. Hätten Deutschland und Japan zur Jahrtausendwende mit Indien, Brasilien und Südafrika zusammengearbeitet und eine Allianz gegen Russland/USA/China/England/Frankreich geschmiedet, hätte man was ändern können. Aber ne, man hat lieber versucht, sich nur für eigene Interessen einzusetzen, um selbst in eine ähnlich tolle Position wie die mit Stammplatz zu kommen.



> Es werden sich wohl zukünftig China und Russland enger zusammentun. Außerdem symphatisieren der Iran und Indien mit Russland. Nordkorea bestimmt auch. Die EU muß stärker werden. Man kann sich nicht nur auf die USA verlassen.



Letzteres definitiv. Aber China hat sich zumindest schon mal zu einer Enthaltung überreden lassen - das ist schon ein vergleichsweises starkes Zeichen, denn Anträge von USA/FR/GB werden eigentlich sehr gerne mal abgelehnt, teils sogar mit Veto. Insbesondere Resolutionen, die die Beanspruchung und Besetzung fremder Territorien verurteilen, finden eher keine Zustimmung der selber erklärten Herrscher Tibets und Taiwans. Indien ist, neben der engen militärischen und energietechnischen Zusammenarbeit mit Russland, wegen Kaschmir in einer ähnlichen Situation und hätte durchaus auch direkt dagegen stimmen können - hat das aber nicht gemacht. Vielleicht besteht also noch Hoffnung auf diplomatische Isolation Russlands.

Was ich mir dagegen überhaupt nicht erklären kann, ist die Enthaltung der VAR. Gab es eine offizielle Begründung?


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich mir dagegen überhaupt nicht erklären kann, ist die Enthaltung der VAR. Gab es eine offizielle Begründung?


Das weiß ich auch nicht.

Topic: Deutschland liefert direkt Waffen an Ukraine



> Deutschland schickt 1000 Panzerabwehrwaffen und 500 Boden-Luft-Raketen aus Bundeswehr-Beständen an die Ukraine. Regierungssprecher Steffen Hebestreit teilte mit, die Waffen sollten so schnell wie möglich geliefert werden, um die ukrainischen Streitkräfte zu unterstützen. Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz erklärte, es sei Deutschlands "Pflicht, die Ukraine nach Kräften zu unterstützen bei der Verteidigung gegen die Invasionsarmee von Wladimir Putin". "Der russische Überfall auf die Ukraine markiert eine Zeitenwende", erklärte Scholz. "Er bedroht unsere gesamte Nachkriegsordnung." Deutschland stehe eng an der Seite der Ukraine.


Endlich. *Das* ist für mich u.a. auch Solidarität!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Topic: Deutschland liefert direkt Waffen an Ukraine
> 
> ...


Wenn du dann auch Spaß am nächsten Krieg hier in Deutschland hast, gerne. Umso mehr Länder sich da einmischen, umso gefährlicher wird es.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du dann auch Spaß am nächsten Krieg hier in Deutschland hast, gerne. Umso mehr Länder sich da einmischen, umso gefährlicher wird es.


Man kann die Ukrainer nicht einfach im Stich lassen. Außerdem sollte die EU geschlossen auftreten.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du dann auch Spaß am nächsten Krieg hier in Deutschland hast, gerne. Umso mehr Länder sich da einmischen, umso gefährlicher wird es.



Ich vermute mal das sich morgen der "Fog of War" lichtet.
Man sollte weniger auf Kiew schauen, sondern eher den Blick auf Mariupol und die östliche Ukraine richten.
Bei Tschernobyl bewachen Russen und ukrainischen Wachpersonal gemeinsam das Atomkraftwerk.
Darf leider nur deutschsprachiges verlinken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann die Ukrainer nicht einfach im Stich lassen. Außerdem sollte die EU geschlossen auftreten.


Wie gesagt, wenn du die unterstützen willst, gehe hin und ziehe in den Krieg, aber lass andere wie mich da raus. Ich muss darunter nämlich leiden.


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du die unterstützen willst, gehe hin und ziehe in den Krieg, aber lass andere wie mich da raus. Ich muss darunter nämlich leiden.


Wenn Putin wegen der Lieferung handgestützter Waffen angreift kommt er ohnehin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du dann auch Spaß am nächsten Krieg hier in Deutschland hast, gerne. Umso mehr Länder sich da einmischen, umso gefährlicher wird es.


Wie viel gefährlicher solls denn noch werden? Es geht nicht mehr um nicht einmischen oder deeskalieren denn beides hat auf einen autokratischen Herrscher im Angriffskrieg keinen Effekt (wenn er deeskalieren wollte könnte er einfach gehen und die Sache ist in 10 Minuten vorbei). Der macht sowieso weiter und wenn er völlig durchgedreht ist auch hinter der Ukraine. Ob die Länder da vorher Waffen liefern oder nicht interessiert da nicht mehr. Es geht nur noch darum es ihm so schwer wie möglich zu machen ohne selbst direkt einzugreifen und damit einen Weltkrieg auszulösen.

Es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass der Irre nicht den ganz großen roten Knopf benutzt, das wäre das Ende für alle.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2022)

@DJKuhpisse 
warum soll er (ausgerechnet) dich in ruhe lassen? hast Du dich nicht selbst hier reingehangen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> @DJKuhpisse
> warum soll er (ausgerechnet) dich in ruhe lassen? hast Du dich nicht selbst hier reingehangen?


Ich habe keinen Bock, in den Krieg zu ziehen. Wenn aber Russland Deutschland den Krieg erklärt kann es gut sein, dass ich dazu gezwungen werden. Im GG gibt es noch immer diese Artikel.


----------



## Lotto (26. Februar 2022)

Ich bin wirklich erschrocken das so viele Leute scheinbar diesen Schritt der Waffenlieferung begrüssen (auch bei SPON und welt.de). Wir heizen damit den Konflikt noch weiter an. Man kann nur hoffen, dass Putin seine "Konsequenzen die die Welt zuvor noch nicht gesehen hat" nicht wahr macht. Wir haben uns gerade selbst zum Ziel gemacht und scheinbar nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt. 1914 fing auch alles ziemlich "harmlos" an und wozu das geführt hat wissen wir alle. Ich hoffe die Befürworter der Lieferung hier sind dann die ersten die sich freiwillig für den Dienst an der Waffe melden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Bock, in den Krieg zu ziehen.


Das hat bis auf wenige Soziopathen sicherlich niemand. Der Punkt ist nur wenn dich ein Verrüchkter angreift hast du nicht die Wahl (als Einzelperson schon, du kannst fliehen, aber als Staat nicht).

Egal wie sich der Westen verhält - wenn Putin durchdreht und alles angreifen will macht er das. Und wenn ers nicht will macht ers nicht. Nur je schwerer die Ukraine einzunehmen ist bzw. je höher die russischen Verluste sind desto höher ist die Chance, dass Putin nicht einfach weitermarschieren will.



Lotto schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gerade selbst zum Ziel gemacht und scheinbar nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt.


Was meinst du denn was im Extremfall passieren würde wenn Deutschland nichts geliefert hätte? Dass Putin in Westeuropa einmarschiert und alles plattmacht außer Deutschland weil die ja nett waren? 

Wir SIND auf der Zielscheibe. Egal ob mit oder ohne Waffenlieferung. Wir können nur hoffen dass der Ukrainefeldzug des Zaren scheitert. Dann ist das Thema und wahrscheinlich auch Putin selbst schnell vom Tisch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2022)

@DJKuhpisse  da hat ja wohl kaum jemand bock drauf und dass im v-fall auch reservisten mobilisiert werden ist wohl keine deutsche eigenart. Hoffen wir, dass es soweit nicht kommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> @DJKuhpisse  da hat ja wohl kaum jemand bock drauf und dass im v-fall auch reservisten mobilisiert werden ist wohl keine deutsche eigenart. Hoffen wir, dass es soweit nicht kommt.


Ja, nur wird es unwahrscheinlicher dass es friedlich bei uns bleibt, wenn man den Konflikt noch anheizt.


----------



## Kelemvor (26. Februar 2022)

In die Geschichtsbücher wird er auf jeden Fall eingehen, wenn auch nur als "irrer Iwan"


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du die unterstützen willst, gehe hin und ziehe in den Krieg, aber lass andere wie mich da raus. Ich muss darunter nämlich leiden.


Ich muß nicht dahin ziehen ich bin ja kein Söldner.
Aber notfalls würde ich meine Heimat verteidigen.
Nur soweit würde es wahrscheinlich nicht kommen.
Eher fliegen die Atomraketen.

Europa muß Einigkeit und Stärke zeigen.
Nur weil sie so schwach und uneinig aufgetreten sind, auch die Nato, hat Putin sich das jetzt mit Ukraine getraut.


----------



## Lotto (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn was im Extremfall passieren würde wenn Deutschland nichts geliefert hätte? Dass Putin in Westeuropa einmarschiert und alles plattmacht außer Deutschland weil die ja nett waren?



Dir ist schon klar, dass "Konsequenzen die die Welt noch nicht gesehen hat" auf jeden Fall keine konventionelle Kriegsführung bedeutet (denn das hat die Welt ja zu genüge gesehen)? Sprich nuklear oder was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte koordinierte Cyberattacken auf so kritische Infrastruktur, dass Staaten destabilisiert werden und eine Kettenreaktion in Gang käme, die die Weltwirtschaft und das Bankensystem zusammenbrechen liesse (mit all seinen Konsequenzen).


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

Mal ehrlich, wenn eine Regierung Waffen auf der Straße unter die Leute schmeißt und erklärt die Leute sollen sich Molotov Cocktails basteln und damit gegen Panzer kämpfen, ist irgendwie nicht dicht.
Das kostet unnötig Menschenleben und erinnert an die Kinder die das gleiche 45 in Berlin machten.
Wem will man denn die Waffen geben?
Kann damit jeder Hinz und Kunz umgehen?
Es ist auch nicht korrekt, seine Waffen zwischen  Wohnblöcken aufzustellen.
Jeder sagt das sie verlieren und man jagt die Leute ins Feuer! 
Wirklich Ruhmreich!
Deshalb sind in meiner Familie 3 Großväter gefallen. 2 sogar in der Gegend.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Cyberattacken auf so kritische Infrastruktur, dass Staaten destabilisiert werden und eine Kettenreaktion in Gang käme, die die Weltwirtschaft und das Bankensystem zusammenbrechen liesse (mit all seinen Konsequenzen).


Attacken auf IT-Systeme sind eh an der Tagesordnung. Jeder, der einen Server betreibt, weiß das. Selbst bei mir kommen am Tag haufenweise Loginversuche per SSH rein.
Momentan scheint es aber auch Russland zu treffen. Die Kreml-Website unter http://kremlin.ru ist schon seit min. gestern nicht mehr erreichbar und die TCP-Antworten setzen entsprechende Congestion-Flags.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass "Konsequenzen die die Welt noch nicht gesehen hat" auf jeden Fall keine konventionelle Kriegsführung bedeutet


Natürlich. Wenn das eintritt ists erst Recht völlig egal wer was wann vorher gemacht/geliefert oder nicht hat.
Und ist die Konsequenz daraus dann, den Agressor einfach durchmarschieren zu lassen? 

Ich hoffe ja inständig dass selbst Putin nicht derart wahnsinnig ist das zu tun (unter keinen Umständen).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ist die Konsequenz daraus dann, den Agressor einfach durchmarschieren zu lassen?


Möglicherweise schon, der Schaden bei mir ist dann nämlich vermutlich geringer.


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2022)

Apropos durchmarschieren lassen.









						Latest news updates on Instagram: "WATCH: Brave unarmed Ukrainians come together to stop Russian tanks convoy from entering the city’s streets. - (🎥: TW/HannaLiubakova)"
					

Latest news updates shared a post on Instagram: "WATCH: Brave unarmed Ukrainians come together to stop Russian tanks convoy from entering the city’s streets. - (🎥: TW/HannaLiubakova)". Follow their account to see 2041 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Apropos durchmarschieren lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nicht aufrufen.


----------



## Lotto (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Europa muß Einigkeit und Stärke zeigen.



Meinst du das Europa wo quasi alle die Hand aufhalten, aber niemand außer Deutschland und Frankreich zahlt? Meinst du das Europa wo trotz dessen Polen, Griechenland, Ungarn, etc. immer wieder zusätzlich nach Reparationen für längst vergangenes verlangen. Meinst du das Europa wo Deutschland für Süd- und Osteuropa immer der Buhmann ist? Meinst du das Europa wo Süd- und Osteuropa die Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland, Frankreich & Co durchwinken und sich selber weigern ihren Anteil aufzunehmen (obwohl sie damit gegen EU-Recht verstossen)? Meinst du das Europa wo Polen & Co ihr nationales Recht über EU-Recht stellen?...

Sorry aufwachen. Es gibt nur den Bund aus Deutschland und Frankreich (bedingt durch die bespiellose Selbstzerfleischung in beiden Weltkriegen). Der Rest sind Blutegel die keinerlei wirkliches Interesse an einem wirklichen Bündnis haben. Das ganze ist ein Kartenhaus und wird mit dem ersten Windhauch umfallen.


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht aufrufen.


Da stellen sich unbewaffnete Zivilisten russischen Panzern in den Weg. Einer wirft sich regelrecht davor.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Sorry aufwachen.


Und als Abendprogramm: Deutsche Opferzoten.


----------



## Lotto (26. Februar 2022)

Naja ich kann nur hoffen, dass diejenigen die hier anscheind so gelassen die Waffenlieferungen befürworten Recht behalten und Putin nur geblufft hat. Im Interesse von uns allen!


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht aufrufen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDsVzbOMXQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie sich doch die Bilder gleichen. Beide Seiten leiden jetzt, nur seit 7 Jahren interessiert die eine Seite keinen.
Damals wurde der Keim gelegt und die Russen vergessen nicht.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Meinst du das Europa wo quasi alle die Hand aufhalten, aber niemand außer Deutschland und Frankreich zahlt? Meinst du das Europa wo trotz dessen Polen, Griechenland, Ungarn, etc. immer wieder zusätzlich nach Reparationen für längst vergangenes verlangen. Meinst du das Europa wo Deutschland für Süd- und Osteuropa immer der Buhmann ist? Meinst du das Europa wo Süd- und Osteuropa die Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland, Frankreich & Co durchwinken und sich selber weigern ihren Anteil aufzunehmen (obwohl sie damit gegen EU-Recht verstossen)? Meinst du das Europa wo Polen & Co ihr nationales Recht über EU-Recht stellen?...


Gerade deswegen wurden wir ja von Putin nicht für ernst genommen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Sorry aufwachen. Es gibt nur den Bund aus Deutschland und Frankreich (bedingt durch die bespiellose Selbstzerfleischung in beiden Weltkriegen). Der Rest sind Blutegel die keinerlei wirkliches Interesse an einem wirklichen Bündnis haben. Das ganze ist ein Kartenhaus und wird mit dem ersten Windhauch umfallen.


Jetzt haben sie die Chance Geschlossenheit zu zeigen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Tschernobyl bewachen Russen und ukrainischen Wachpersonal gemeinsam das Atomkraftwerk.


Ja, das sagt Moskau, aber Moskau lügt wie gedruckt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. Februar 2022)

Hier mal ein richtig tolles Vid mit dem letzten großen Auslandsjournalisten.
Schaut es euch an mit Blick auf Vergangenes und Gegenwart.
Vielleicht hilft es einigen doch mal zu verstehen was hier alles eind Rolle spielt.

.https://youtu.be/wzIYpqVKzmQ


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt Moskau, aber Moskau lügt wie gedruckt.


Wenn du meinst?
Zeigt eigentlich nur die Vernunft auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst?
> Zeigt eigentlich nur die Vernunft auf beiden Seiten.


Nö, wieso musste denn das russische Militär die Atomanlagen besetzen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, wieso musste denn das russische Militär die Atomanlagen besetzen?


Um zu verhindern, dass die Ukraine es gegen Russland nutzt (z.B. durch Freisetzen radioaktiver Stäube) und um es ggf. selbst nutzen zu können. Das wird mir zwar niemand offiziell bestätigen, ich halte es aber für die realistischste Variante.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Um zu verhindern, dass die Ukraine es gegen Russland nutzt (z.B. durch Freisetzen radioaktiver Stäube) und um es ggf. selbst nutzen zu können. Das wird mir zwar niemand offiziell bestätigen, ich halte es aber für die realistischste Variante.


Öhm -- wie dick ist der Beton da drüber? Denkst du, die Ukrainer verseuchen ihr Land ein zweites Mal?
Tschernobyl liegt halt zwischen Belarus und Kiew.  Mehr ist das nicht. Kiew ist das Ziel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- wie dick ist der Beton da drüber? Denkst du, die Ukrainer verseuchen ihr Land ein zweites Mal?


Kommt auf den Wind an. Ich vermute aber eher, dass Russland das für sich nutzen können will.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Wind an. Ich vermute aber eher, dass Russland das für sich nutzen können will.


Ehe sprengt Russland den Betonklotz, wenn der Wind günstig ist, um Kiew in die Knie zu zwingen.
Putin kann man inzwischen alles zutrauen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, wieso musste denn das russische Militär die Atomanlagen besetzen?


Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die noch aktiven Kernkraftwerke im Zuge des Krieges.








						Chernobyl isn't the biggest nuclear risk. Ukraine's active nuclear power plants are.
					

Ukraine said Friday morning that its 15 reactors were still operating "safely and securely," but nuclear power plants "are not designed for war zones," one expert said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die noch aktiven Kernkraftwerke im Zuge des Krieges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Raketen inzwischen Wohnhäuser getroffen haben, kann man nicht ausschließen, dass eine "verirrte" Rakete ein Atomkraftwerk trifft.


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2022)

Es gibt schon unbestätigte Meldungen das schwere Artillerie direkt auf den ersten Reaktor zufährt und nur noch 85km entfernt ist. Kann aber genauso fake sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Raketen inzwischen Wohnhäuser getroffen haben, kann man nicht ausschließen, dass eine "verirrte" Rakete ein Atomkraftwerk trifft.



Gestern Abend meinten Geostrategen noch die Russen würden einen wesentlich präziseren und schonenderen Krieg führen als zuletzt in Syrien. Aus diversen Gründen, ein nicht unwichtiger die (angeblich) niedrige Moral der russsischen Armee, die sich in diesem Konflikt um so weniger zu Lasten legen lassen will. 

Wenn ein Atomkraftwerk getroffen wird, dann wohl kaum durch Zufall.

Weiter hieß es laut einem Bericht dass die Ukrainer den russischen Nachschub relativ erfolgreich stören und Einiges ausschalten. Wenn Kiew heute nicht fällt bekommt Putin laut Berechnungen ab Morgen allmählich gewaltige Probleme mit dem Nachschub von Treibstoff, Nahrung, Muniton ect. Das Schreckenszenario Putins über einen langen und teuren Krieg scheint sich zu bewahrheiten, was fatal für die derzeitige russische Armee wär die insgesanmt zu klein verteten ist für eine lange Invasion der Ukraine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, nur wird es unwahrscheinlicher dass es friedlich bei uns bleibt, wenn man den Konflikt noch anheizt.



Sehe ich genau anders herum: Putin hat schon vor Jahren Anspruch über die Kontrolle von Militärstationierungen in der Ukraine erhoben und später auch gefordert, dass man im Baltikum nichts stationiert, was er nicht wünscht (also ... gar nichts). Mittlerweile erhebt er die gleichen Forderungen für ganz Osteuropa bis einschließlich Polen - und er hat damit angefangen, seine erste Forderung zwangsumzusetzen.

Wenn er damit erfolg hat, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis er auch Forderung zwei erzwingen will. Und während wir der Ukraine nur Waffen liefern müssen, damit Russland sich das einmarschieren abgewöhnt, würde eine Fortsetzung von Putins Strategie gegen NATO-Mitglieder uns direkt in einen Krieg ziehen.

Waffenlieferungen umgekehrt waren in der Vergangenheit nur äußerst selten Anlass für eine Eskalation und nie in diesem lächerlichen Maße. Guck dir mal an, an was für Kriegsparteien Russland, USA, England und auch Deutschland ständig Waffen liefern. Aber der letzte, der irgendwem deswegen den Krieg erklärt hat, war Hitler. Im Falle Ukraine sind außerdem diverse Länder bis weit über Europa hinaus als Lieferanten tätig. Will Putin denen dann allen den Krieg erklären, weil sie die Ukraine unterstützt haben? Da hat er a) keine Chance und b) haben wir keine, seinen Angriff zu entgehen, wenn er derart durchgeknallt ist.

Letzteres glaube ich aber nicht. Er nimmt (nicht ohne Grund) an, dass er die Ukraine relativ schnell einnehmen kann, (berechtigt) dass sie ihm nach niemand wieder wegnehmen wird und dass (erfahrungsgemäß) Sanktionen nicht sonderlich hart und von Dauer sein werden. Oder anders gesagt: Krim 2.0. (Oder Abchasien 3.0, je nach dem wo man anfangen will zu zählen.)




Lotto schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass "Konsequenzen die die Welt noch nicht gesehen hat" auf jeden Fall keine konventionelle Kriegsführung bedeutet (denn das hat die Welt ja zu genüge gesehen)? Sprich nuklear oder was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte koordinierte Cyberattacken auf so kritische Infrastruktur, dass Staaten destabilisiert werden und eine Kettenreaktion in Gang käme, die die Weltwirtschaft und das Bankensystem zusammenbrechen liesse (mit all seinen Konsequenzen).



Ganz ehrlich: Wenn er so verrückt ist, wegen Widerstand in einem Angriffskrieg das Ende der Welt einzuleuten, dann ist es komplett scheiß egal was wir machen. Dann besteht nur noch die Hoffnung, dass ihn intern jemand stoppt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wenn eine Regierung Waffen auf der Straße unter die Leute schmeißt und erklärt die Leute sollen sich Molotov Cocktails basteln und damit gegen Panzer kämpfen, ist irgendwie nicht dicht.



Öhmmm - genau dafür sind Molotov Cocktails mal entwicklet worden  .
Und auch wenn sie gegen moderne Kampfpanzer deutlich weniger Wirkung haben, funktioniert das Grundprinzip immer noch - und vor allem funktioniert der Selbstschutz von Infanterie (sei es professionell oder Miliz) in urbanem Gebiet noch genauso gut wie damals: Ein Panzer kann nur angreifen, wen er sieht (und das Sichtfeld der Besatzung ist vor allem nach oben ziemlich eingeschränkt) und das wirkungsvoll auch nur ab einer gewissen Mindestentfernung.



> Kann damit jeder Hinz und Kunz umgehen?



Jupp. Ein zwangseingezogener 55-jähriger ukrainischer Ex-Wehrdienstleister mag kein Traum von einem Soldaten sein, aber er weiß über den Umgang mit Sturmgewehren immer noch mehr, als der durchschnittliche 10 jährige Ruander.
Und dessen Wissen darüber reicht, leider nachgewiesener Maßen, schon um Kriege zu führen.

Wären Waffen schwer zu bedienen - unsere Welt sähe nicht so aus, wie sie nun einmal aussieht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Momentan scheint es aber auch Russland zu treffen. Die Kreml-Website unter http://kremlin.ru ist schon seit min. gestern nicht mehr erreichbar und die TCP-Antworten setzen entsprechende Congestion-Flags.



Anonynmous hat Russland den Krieg erklärt. Und Ddos können die Scriptkiddies, das haben sie schon oft bewiesen.




Lotto schrieb:


> Meinst du das Europa wo quasi alle die Hand aufhalten, aber niemand außer Deutschland und Frankreich zahlt? Meinst du das Europa wo trotz dessen Polen, Griechenland, Ungarn, etc. immer wieder zusätzlich nach Reparationen für längst vergangenes verlangen. Meinst du das Europa wo Deutschland für Süd- und Osteuropa immer der Buhmann ist? Meinst du das Europa wo Süd- und Osteuropa die Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland, Frankreich & Co durchwinken und sich selber weigern ihren Anteil aufzunehmen (obwohl sie damit gegen EU-Recht verstossen)? Meinst du das Europa wo Polen & Co ihr nationales Recht über EU-Recht stellen?...



Ich vermute, er redet nicht über Märchenwelten und somit über das Europa, in dem Deutschland 50% der Gesetze für andere Länder bestimmt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt Moskau, aber Moskau lügt wie gedruckt.



Ich mag ja allgemein keine Videoverlinkungen, aber an der Stelle sei auf das heutige ZDF-Spezialverwiesen. (3 Minuten, davon in der ersten Minute die russische Sichtweise - von der garantiert wieder jemand hier behaupten würde, dass sie in unseren Lügenmedien gar nicht vorkommt - und danach vor allem von 0:53-1:30 ein schönes Beispiel für ganz offensichtlich gefälschte Anti-Ukrainische Propaganda aus Russland)








						Desinformationskampagne Moskaus
					

Es ist ein klarer Angriff, den Russland da führt. Davon darf aber in russischen Medien nicht gesprochen werden - da sollen es offiziell nur  "Friedenstruppen " sein.




					www.zdf.de
				







DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Um zu verhindern, dass die Ukraine es gegen Russland nutzt (z.B. durch Freisetzen radioaktiver Stäube) und um es ggf. selbst nutzen zu können. Das wird mir zwar niemand offiziell bestätigen, ich halte es aber für die realistischste Variante.



Du hast ja schon in der Vergangenheit oftmals bewiesen, dass deine "Realität" eine andere als die des Rests der Welt ist. Aber an der Stelle sei noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass die Ukraine 11 aktive Kernreaktoren mit entsprechenden Mengen radioaktiven Materials hat. Aber kein einziger steht in Tschernobyl, da wurden 2007 die letzten Brennstäbe entfernt und seit sieben Jahren läuft die Demontage auch am letzten Reaktorblock.

Zu sichern gibt es da also vergleichsweise wenig. Ein noch nicht rückgebautes AKW sollte man natürlich nicht komplett unbeaufsichtigt lassen, aber in der aktuelle Situation gibt es schlicht um die Region, nicht den Reaktor Tschernobyl: Spätestens seit dem Bau des neuen Sarkophages durch die EU hat das Gelände eine gute Straßenanbindung. Und vom Reaktor bis Weißrussland ist es nicht weit und menschenleer, da Sperrgebiet. Optimal Auf- und Weitermarschbedingungen für eine Armee mit Ziel Kiev also (und mit nicht zu viel Sorgen um die eigene Gesundheit.)


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Schreckenszenario Putins über einen langen und teuren Krieg scheint sich zu bewahrheiten, was fatal für die derzeitige russische Armee wär die insgesanmt zu klein verteten ist für eine lange Invasion der Ukraine.


Könnte er nicht Truppen aus anderen Regionen Russlands dort hinverlegen lassen?
Es soll ja angeblich 1 Million aktive Soldaten geben und 20 Millionen Reservisten.

Aber ein längerer Krieg demoralisiert auf jeden Fall auch die russische Armee.
Und der Unmut in der russischen Bevölkerung auch in Hinblick auf die Sanktionen wird wachsen.
Wenn sehr viele Menschen in Russland auf die Straße gehen, kann Putin die nicht alle niederknüppeln oder erschiessen lassen. Das könnte auch eine Revolution von Innen herbeiführen.
Allerdings auch in Hinblick auf das Atomwaffenarsenal und große Unsicherheiten, wer da an die Macht kommen könnte, sehr gefährlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weiter hieß es laut einem Bericht dass die Ukrainer den russischen Nachschub relativ erfolgreich stören und Einiges ausschalten. Wenn Kiew heute nicht fällt bekommt Putin laut Berechnungen ab Morgen allmählich gewaltige Probleme mit dem Nachschub von Treibstoff, Nahrung, Muniton ect. Das Schreckenszenario Putins über einen langen und teuren Krieg scheint sich zu bewahrheiten, was fatal für die derzeitige russische Armee wär die insgesanmt zu klein verteten ist für eine lange Invasion der Ukraine.



Um so wichtiger, dass die NATO Russland zwingt, einen erheblichen Teil der möglichen Kapazitäten zur Grenzsicherung abzustellen. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ein langgezogener Krieg ein unlösbares Problem wäre und auch nicht, dass Putin ihn in der jetzigen Situation scheuen würde. Aber es wird seine Zeit dauern, bis in Russland ein Umdenken einsetzt und verharrende Fronten fordern viel weniger Opfer pro Tag als ein Krieg, wie wir ihn bislang gesehen haben. Außerdem ist Putin intern umso angreifbarer, je weniger seines vermuteten Blitzkriegplans gelingt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anonynmous hat Russland den Krieg erklärt. Und Ddos können die Scriptkiddies, das haben sie schon oft bewiesen.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1497678663046905863

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:
ist das was dauerhaftes? wär schon heftig.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

Sollen sie mal den russischen Bürgern die Augen öffnen.
Zumindest diejenigen welche die nicht Möglichkeiten haben alternative Medien zu konsumieren.
Sondern nur Propaganda Material der Putin Diktatur.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Raketen inzwischen Wohnhäuser getroffen haben, kann man nicht ausschließen, dass eine "verirrte" Rakete ein Atomkraftwerk trifft.


Auch eine Möglichkeit sich seine "Pufferzone" zu schaffen. :x


----------



## Rolk (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Könnte er nicht Truppen aus anderen Regionen Russlands dort hinverlegen lassen?



Ich würde einfach mal vermuten der Rest seiner Armee ist in ähnlichem Zustand wie die Bundeswehr oder noch schlimmer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Könnte er nicht Truppen aus anderen Regionen Russlands dort hinverlegen lassen?
> Es soll ja angeblich 1 Million aktive Soldaten geben und 20 Millionen Reservisten.



Siehe mein vorletztes Post:
Theroretisch ja. Russland hat bislang nur einen kleineren Teil seines Materials für den Ukraine in Bewegung gesetzt und die Einschätzungen, dass die Ukraine keine Chance hat, beruhen darauf, dass dem nicht so bleibt. Mit 200000 heimischen Soldaten, auch wenn sie anfangs überrumpelt wurden und technisch etwas schlechter ausgestattet sind und auf einige Schlüsselfunktionen wegen bereits vernichteter Infrastruktur verzichten müssen, kann man einen 150000 Mann starken Invasionstrupp zerreiben. Heimvorteil, Partisanentaktiken, etc.. Aber nicht gegen 400000 oder 600000 Mann, die Putin zusammenziehen könnte - wenn er will.

Aber die russische Armee hat ja auch noch einen Verteidigungsauftrag und Putin zumindest nach eigener Aussage tierischen Schiss vor der NATO. Wieviel Einheiten er sich in den nächsten Wochen zusätzlich in den Krieg zu schicken traut hängt also ganz massiv davon ab, wie groß die Zahl ""potentieller Angreifer"" vor allem im Baltikum ist, denn eine größere Einheit von der Ukraine zurück an die estnische Grenze zu verlegen dürfte von Befehlseingang bis voller Einsatzbereitschaft vor Ort durchaus zwei Tage im Best Case dauern, deutlich mehr wenn man Angriffen auf Transportinfrastruktur rechnet. Und in "mehr als zwei" Tagen Krieg kann bekanntermaßen viel passieren.

(Noch viel wertvoller wäre es unter dem Gesichtspunkt halt, wenn sich China gegen Putin kehrt. Wenn Putin seine Ost- und Südgrenze in Gefahr sähe, müsste er möglicherweise sogar den jetzigen Angriff ablasen und sich Krim und Donbass zurückziehen. Aber Xi scheint den Neutralen spielen zu wollen, auf Kosten der ukrainischen Bevölkerung.)


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Noch viel wertvoller wäre es unter dem Gesichtspunkt halt, wenn sich China gegen Putin kehrt. Wenn Putin seine Ost- und Südgrenze in Gefahr sähe, müsste er möglicherweise sogar den jetzigen Angriff ablasen und sich Krim und Donbass zurückziehen. Aber Xi scheint den Neutralen spielen zu wollen, auf Kosten der ukrainischen Bevölkerung.)


Naja, ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich das China vom Süden in Russland einfallen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass die russische Regierung das dauerhaft zulässt  . Wenn sie es schnell in den Griff bekommen, werden sie erst die Sender abschalten und notfalls die Internetverbindungen kappen. Aber ne nette Nummmer ist es durchaus, vor allem weil sie auch die Kreml-treuesten Propagandaopfer erreicht. Und auch wenn die sich von sowas natürlich nicht überzeugen lassen - der Kratzer im Märchen vom alles unter Kontrolle habenden Putin ist unübersehbar, wenn er nicht mal heimische Fernsehsender geschützt bekommt. Zusammen mit den unvermeidbaren Nachbarschaftsberichten über während des glorreichen-0-Verlust-Sieges gefallene Soldaten steigert das internes Misstrauen und damit Kritik und Druck.




Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal vermuten der Rest seiner Armee ist in ähnlichem Zustand wie die Bundeswehr oder noch schlimmer.



Hmmmm - nicht so ganz. Einiges hat die Überholung immer noch vor sich, ja, aber in den letzten 20 Jahren floss verdammt viel Geld in die Streitkräfte. In den 0er Jahren waren Teile der Luftwaffe nicht einsetzbar, weil die Piloten ohne Treibstoff nicht einmal die Mindeststunden für den Erhalt ihrer Lizenz geschweige denn für Manöverübungen zusammen bekommen haben. Aber mittlerweile wird viel neues Material angeschafft und altes generalüberholt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich das China vom Süden in Russland einfallen würde.



Natürlich liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür genauso bei 0, wie für einen NATO-Angriff in Nordeuropa. Aber es geht nicht darum, was tatsächlich im Bereich des Möglichen liegt - sondern nur darum, was Putin für möglich hält. Und der ist, zumindest seinen offiziellen Reden nach, ein Paranoiker. Sieht sich von NATO-Präsenz an 3% seiner Grenzen "umzingelt", behauptet die mickrige Ukraine könnte Russland angreifen, sieht ein paar dutzend Raketen oder 1000 Soldaten als elementare Bedrohung, sobald sie näher als 1000 km kommen, etc..

Was würde Putin also erwarten, wenn die chinesische Armee in der Nähe der gemeinsamen Grenze 2-3 Übrungen mit je 50000 Mann durchzieht? Vermutlich das Schlimmsts, nachdem Xi ihm heute schon mit einer Enthaltung statt einem Veto (oder wenigstens einem "Nein") in den Rücken gefallen ist. Und zur Vorbereitung auf das Schlimmste würde es dann gehören, entsprechend russische Einheiten in Grenznähe einsatzbereit zu haben, was bei der Länge dieser Grenze und der Schlagkraft Chinas zu Lande verdammt viele Einheiten wären.

Aber ist halt leider alles hypothetisch, bislang sind die beiden Best Buddies und sonst gibt es in Asien niemanden, um den die russische Armee sich sorgen müsste. Die USA haben vermutlich auch nicht genug Ressourcen, um parallel zur Verstärkung der Truppen in Europa eine große "Landungstruppenübung" auf den Kerguelen um diese Jahreszeit abzuhalten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sie es schnell in den Griff bekommen, werden sie erst die Sender abschalten und notfalls die Internetverbindungen kappen.



Anonymous's Ansage war recht deutlich:



> If tensions continue to worsen in Ukraine, "then we can take hostage... industrial control systems."  "Sole party to be blamed if we escalate on that, will be the same one who started it in the very first place with troop buildups, childish threats, and waves of unreasonable ultimatums."



und das sie Handeln stellen sie gerade unter Beweis, die ganzen Kremlseiten-downs gehen wohl auch auf deren Konto:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1497684396564004865

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGNt6i2s-Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Internet wird ptn sicher nicht in gänze deaktivieren können.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Februar 2022)

@ Thema: Treibstoffprobleme der Russen früherer Jahre:








						Autofahrer macht sich über Russen lustig: Video von liegengebliebenem Panzerfahrzeug geht viral
					

Ein Video zeigt russische Soldaten, denen der Sprit ausgegangen ist. Sie wirken demotiviert und orientierungslos. Es scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				



Wie schön peinlich wäre es, wenn die Invasion nicht klappt weil man sich im Treibstoffverbrauch verrechnet hat^^


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür genauso bei 0, wie für einen NATO-Angriff in Nordeuropa.


Naja, das ein Nato-Staat da reingezogen wird ist wahrscheinlicher. Schon alleine wegen der Nähe.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Könnte er nicht Truppen aus anderen Regionen Russlands dort hinverlegen lassen?
> Es soll ja angeblich 1 Million aktive Soldaten geben und 20 Millionen Reservisten.
> 
> Aber ein längerer Krieg demoralisiert auf jeden Fall auch die russische Armee.
> ...


Die Moral der Russen ist von Anfang an nicht so dolle, man kämpf eben ungern gg seinen Bruder. Auch Putins Anweisungen an die Armee zeigen dass man das ukrainische Volk auf keinen Fall auf sich bringen will. Zb stellen die Russen sicher dass die Ukrainer sich versorgen können, Strom haben, Wasser ect. Es ist bisher ein rein strategischer Krieg, Stand gestern abend. 

Putins Taktik hat sich seit gestern etwas verändert, der erste Vorstoß war zu verlustreich. Die Ukrainer schaltetten zB eine ganze russ. kriegserfahrene EliteSturmeinnheit vor Kiew komplett aus. Erfolge wie diese gibt es im ganzen Land, Ukrainer täuschen verzögerten Rückzug vor indem sie aber aus vollsten Donner den bereits heranbwegenden Feind beschießen, und sich dann relativ sicher zurückziehen. Nicht nur das, man hat sogar einen russsischen Flughafen hinter der Landesgrenze schmerzhafte Verluste zugefügen können. Die ukrainische Luftverteidigung kämpft weiterhin was an sich schon kein Analyst vorher geglaubt hätte. Insgesamt ist der gesamte Krieg rein mobil, Städte und Vorposten ausgenommen gibt es so gut wie keinen Stellungskrieg. Gekämpft wird auch überwiegend auf den Schnellstraßen. An sich haben die Ukrainer neben außergewönlichen Kampfwillen der Welt vorallem gezeigt dass sie eine Methodik gg die Russen haben, und da schauen jetzt gerade sehr viele wichtige Leute ganz genau hin. Putin hat seinen Truppen angeordnett sich einen Schritt zurück zu ziehen, und jetzt greiffen sie koordinierter in Wellen Angriffen an, gleichzeitig von Donezk bis 80km vor der polnischen Grenze wird die gesamte ukrainische Landesverteidigung im selben Moment rhytmisch unter vollem Beschuss angegriffen, aber mit diesmal mit weniger Kriegsmaterial als zuvor. So als ob die Russen sich tatsächlich auf eine lange Schlacht ausrichten in der sie den Willen der Ukrainer brechen wollen.

Ob mehr Truppen für Putin Sinn machen... ja und nein. Mehr Waffen, nach realer Schätzung sind gerade mal was über 1000 Russen gefallen. Schmerzhafter ist aber der Verlust vieler Kampfhubschrauber aber vorallem Panzer und gepanzerte Fahrzeuge die mitlerweile über 250 Gefallene liegen dürfen. Auch verlieren die Russen immer mehr Flugzeuge, vorallem in der Nacht scheinen die Russen große Probleme zu haben.

Ich bin leider kein Militärexperte aber in ausländischen Expertendebatten heißt es dass wenn die Ukraine die nächsten Tage durchhalten kann, ihr dank Waffenleiferungen aus dem Westen tatsächlich reale Chancen zugesprochen werden einen langandauernden Konflikt gewinnen zu können. Aber auch wenn nicht wird Putins Hauptpunkt des Krieges, nämlich im kleinen Zeitramen zu gewinnen, warsch, nicht mehr aufgehen.

Was auf jeden Fall eingetroffen ist, ist dass entweder Putin oder seine Generäle sich gewaltig verspäkuliert haben, und derzeit spüren wie effizient westliche Kriegstechnik in einem offenen Krieg ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um so wichtiger, dass die NATO Russland zwingt, einen erheblichen Teil der möglichen Kapazitäten zur Grenzsicherung abzustellen. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass ein langgezogener Krieg ein unlösbares Problem wäre und auch nicht, dass Putin ihn in der jetzigen Situation scheuen würde. Aber es wird seine Zeit dauern, bis in Russland ein Umdenken einsetzt und verharrende Fronten fordern viel weniger Opfer pro Tag als ein Krieg, wie wir ihn bislang gesehen haben. Außerdem ist Putin intern umso angreifbarer, je weniger seines vermuteten Blitzkriegplans gelingt.


Es scheint als ob Putins Blitzkrieg tatsächlich bereits gescheitert wär. Die Ukrainer sind zu mobil um sie schnell im offenem Kampf zu besiegen, und die eigenen Verluste sind sehr hoch. Gut für uns zu wissen, wo das Verkehrsnetz doch noch dichter ist als das in der Ukraine. 

Die Russen haben nach 4 Tagen bereits gewaltige Logistikprobleme aus dem Grund sind sie gezwungen sich nach hinten zu ziehen und Stellungen zu halten und kämpfen jetzt mehr aus der Distanz. Man rätselt bereits um den Grund weshalb Putin eine Invasion mit einer so schlecht vorbereitetten Armee umsetzt. 

Ich denke nicht dass das in die Länge Ziehen des Krieges für die russische Logistika kein Problem darstellt. Die Ukrainer gewinnen Zeit was sehr schnlecht für die Russen ist, vorallem werden sie mit neuen Waffen beliefert.

Natürlich könnte Kiew zu jeder Zeit auch fallen, oder die Donbas Verteidigung in einen Kessel geraten durch die herannahende westliche Front der Russen die sich gestern noch auf Odessa zubewegte. 

Aber dennoch, Fakt ist das eine Armee wie die ukrainische so einer vermeindlichen Übermacht solche Probleme macht. Die haben 2014 gelernt und haben jetzt eine gute Methode gg die Russen. Wer hätte das vor 5 Tagen wirklich geglaubt ?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Februar 2022)

Dieser Krieg  ist die Fortsetzung des Konfliktes aus 2014 und resultiert aus dem Gezerre an der Ukraine. Dass Putin in die Ukraine einfällt, um zu "Entnazifizieren" dürfe vielen Russen gefallen.
Mit dieser Argumentation hat er wohl die Mehrheit hinter sich, auch wenn es nur ganz wenige  ukrainische Nazis gab und diese nicht der Rede Wert waren.

Ziel müsste es jetzt sein Finnland und Schweden in die Nato aufzunehmen, Russland aus Swift zu werfen und das Land komplett zu isolieren.
Die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine könnten sich jedoch als Fehler erweisen.
Das Zögern von Scholz war total lächerlich. Die 5000 Helme waren ein Witz.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Februar 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg  ist die Fortsetzung des Konfliktes aus 2014 und resultiert aus dem Gezerre an der Ukraine. Dass Putin in die Ukraine einfällt, um zu "Entnazifizieren" dürfe vielen Russen gefallen.
> Mit dieser Argumentation hat er wohl die Mehrheit hinter sich, auch wenn es nur ganz wenige  ukrainische Nazis gab und diese nicht der Rede Wert waren.
> 
> Ziel müsste es jetzt sein Finnland und Schweden in die Nato aufzunehmen, Russland aus Swift zu werfen und das Land komplett zu isolieren.
> ...


Das ist doch viel zu spät dafür. Russland wird jetzt nicht mehr aufhören und als nächtes wird es östliche Natoländer attackieren. Frage ist wie ob im offenen Konflikt und wie er aussehen würde. 

Die Hauptfrage ist aber ob Washington einen Zweifrontenkrieg kämpft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist doch viel zu spät dafür. Russland wird jetzt nicht mehr aufhören und als nächtes wird es östliche Natoländer attackieren.


Ich hoffe inständig dass er nicht so wahnsinnig ist.
Wenn er die NATO angreift hat das für ihn die sichere Vernichtung zur Folge. Das Problem dabei: Wenn er das bemerkt und ausreichend irre ist (und nicht intern aufgehalten wird) drückt er den großen A-Knopf. Das hat dann die Vernichtung von uns allen zur Folge.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe inständig dass er nicht so wahnsinnig ist.
> Wenn er die NATO angreift hat das für ihn die sichere Vernichtung zur Folge. Das Problem dabei: Wenn er das bemerkt und ausreichend irre ist (und nicht intern aufgehalten wird) drückt er den großen A-Knopf. Das hat dann die Vernichtung von uns allen zur Folge.



Man muss hier verstehen dass kein europ. Land das zu entscheiden hat. Zwar kosten wir am Previleg alle im stärksten Club aller Zeiten anzugehören, aber blöder Weise befindet sich fast die gesamte Stärke und Qualität dieses Clubs jenseits des Altantiks, und dann spielen so banale Dinge wie mindestens 14 Tage bis notwendiges Kriegsgerät dahin kommt wo es soll, eine Hauptrolle. 

Sehr sehr viel hängt jetzt davon ab was in der Ukraine passiert, wirklich sehr viel. Ums mal auf den Punkt zu brignen: In der Ukraine kämpft gerade Russland gegen die USA, die es gerade herausgefordert ha, mit der Botschaft verpi...t euch aus Europa. Russland will einen Westen ohne die USA und hat dabei Dland auf seiner Seite welches zwar noch zögert, aber eine ökonomische Zukunft in einem Europa mit Russland vorziehen würde. Frankreich vermutlich auch.

Ich bin überzeugt davon dass Putin mit Angriffen auf Polen, Litauen, Estland, Lettland, Slowakei und Tscheschien die USA provuzieren wird, und vor die Entscheidung stellt zwei Kriege zu führen. 

Stellen wir uns doch mal einfach vor, dass am Dienstag, China in Taiwan einfällt. Prost..


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Februar 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland will einen Westen ohne die USA und hat dabei Dland auf seiner Seite



schlecht geträumt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Das Internet wird ptn sicher nicht in gänze deaktivieren können.



Er kann es wohl vom Ausland abkoppeln. Würde halt innenpolitisch auffallen, aber besser nichts als was unkontrolliertes. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Infrastruktur in Russland schon derart verclouded ist, dass Anonymous da viel machen kann.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Moral der Russen ist von Anfang an nicht so dolle, man kämpf eben ungern gg seinen Bruder. Auch Putins Anweisungen an die Armee zeigen dass man das ukrainische Volk auf keinen Fall auf sich bringen will. Zb stellen die Russen sicher dass die Ukrainer sich versorgen können, Strom haben, Wasser ect.



Das würde ich daraus erstmal nicht schlussfolgern. Es ist ein schneller Eroberungskrieg. Da versucht man Schäden an der Infrastruktur immmer gering zu halten, weil es ja nächste Woche die eigene Infrastuktur ist - oder eben nicht, wenn man sie kaputt gemacht hat. Angriffe auf zivile Versorgung sind Zermürbungstaktiken, die typisch für sich lange hinziehende Konflikte sind, in denen ein schneller Sieg längst ausgeschlossen ist und statt der Eroberung die Vernichtung des Gegners angestrebt wird.




> Ob mehr Truppen für Putin Sinn machen... ja und nein. Mehr Waffen, nach realer Schätzung sind gerade mal was über 1000 Russen gefallen. Schmerzhafter ist aber der Verlust vieler Kampfhubschrauber aber vorallem Panzer und gepanzerte Fahrzeuge die mitlerweile über 250 Gefallene liegen dürfen. Auch verlieren die Russen immer mehr Flugzeuge, vorallem in der Nacht scheinen die Russen große Probleme zu haben.



Auf Opferzahlen würde ich im Moment noch nicht viel geben. (Auch wenn es plausibel erscheint, dass man in der ersten, ausschließlich mit schnellem Gerät geführten Phase eines Krieges natürlich mehr Hubrschauber und Flugzeuge, aber wenig Soldaten verliert.)



> Ich bin leider kein Militärexperte aber in ausländischen Expertendebatten heißt es dass wenn die Ukraine die nächsten Tage durchhalten kann, ihr dank Waffenleiferungen aus dem Westen tatsächlich reale Chancen zugesprochen werden einen langandauernden Konflikt gewinnen zu können. Aber auch wenn nicht wird Putins Hauptpunkt des Krieges, nämlich im kleinen Zeitramen zu gewinnen, warsch, nicht mehr aufgehen.



Siehe oben: Ein langgestreckter Krieg über mehrere Jahre hätte gute Chancen, wäre für Putin innenpolitisch problematisch. Und einen mittleren halte ich sogar für komplett unführbar - sobald der Vormarsch einmal zum stehen kommt und die Ukrainer ihre Stellungen befestigen können, muss die russische Armee entweder mit einem Großteil ihre Gesamtstärke anrücken und hohe Verluste in Kauf nehmen, um sie wieder in Gang zu bringen. Verglichen mit einem langen Zermürbungskrieg wäre das innenpolitisch für Putin nicht mehr "problematisch", sondern blanker Selbstmord wenn mehrere 100000 Russen im von ihm angezetteln Krieg fallen. Der einzige gute Ausweg aus der Situation ist für ihn ein schneller Sieg.




> Was auf jeden Fall eingetroffen ist, ist dass entweder Putin oder seine Generäle sich gewaltig verspäkuliert haben, und derzeit spüren wie effizient westliche Kriegstechnik in einem offenen Krieg ist.



Die Ukraine hat mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Infanterie-Raketenwaffen und der türkischen Drohnen eigentlich nur russische oder einheimische Waffen.

Fällt mir auf: Weiß jemand, ob die russische Armee bislang ihr neuestes Gerät einsetzt? 
Strategisch wäre es imho ein nicht zu unterschätzender Rückschritt gegenüber der NATO, wenn sie die Kampfkraft der neuesten Waffensystemgenerationen in einem Schlagabtausch demonstrieren würden, in dem die Gegenseite ebenfalls Post-Sowjettechnik ins Feld führt. Danach wüssten nämlich alle westlichen Beobachter exakt, was Russlands Armee kann, aber selbige wäre keinen Deut schlauer bezüglich des gegnerischen Potentials.




> Die Russen haben nach 4 Tagen bereits gewaltige Logistikprobleme aus dem Grund sind sie gezwungen sich nach hinten zu ziehen und Stellungen zu halten und kämpfen jetzt mehr aus der Distanz. Man rätselt bereits um den Grund weshalb Putin eine Invasion mit einer so schlecht vorbereitetten Armee umsetzt.
> 
> Ich denke nicht dass das in die Länge Ziehen des Krieges für die russische Logistika kein Problem darstellt. Die Ukrainer gewinnen Zeit was sehr schnlecht für die Russen ist, vorallem werden sie mit neuen Waffen beliefert.



Nicht "kein Problem", nur "kein unlösbares". Ich bin erstmal vorsichtig mit den derzeitigen Berichten über größere Probleme, da die Informationslage so unübersichtlich ist und auch auf ukrainischer Sicht definitiv moralstärkende Berichterstattung aka Propagandamärchen in Umlauf sind. Aber bei einem schnellen Eroberungskrieg kommt es sehr darauf an, dass alles Glieder wie geplant ineinandergreifen und die russischen Pläne gingen offensichtlich nicht alle auf. Da bringt auch Logistikprobleme mit sich, deren Lösung aber möglicherweise eher eine Sache von 12-24 h denn von mehreren Wochen ist und somit die Aktionsmöglichkeiten nicht viel stärker einschränkt, als die Strategieänderung an sich.



> Natürlich könnte Kiew zu jeder Zeit auch fallen, oder die Donbas Verteidigung in einen Kessel geraten durch die herannahende westliche Front der Russen die sich gestern noch auf Odessa zubewegte.



Bislang gibt es keine Berichte über Vorstöße von der Krim ins Ladesinnere. Das heißt abseits von Cherkiw versucht niemand, den Donbass-Truppen in den Rücken zu fallen. Allgemein scheinen die aber auch nicht im Fokus des Krieges zu stehen, was Sinn macht: Da dort schon länger mit größeren Angriffen gerechnet wurde, sind relativ viele, gute vorbereitete aber nicht zwingend sehr mobile Kontigente in der Ostukraine. Die zu schlagen wäre weniger einfach, sie nicht zu schlagen weniger problematisch als manch anderes Ziel. Russische Strategie scheint es vielmehr gewesen zu sein, möglichst große Teile der militärisch schlecht gerüsteten, aber wirtschaftlich und versorgungstechnisch wichtigen Südküste einzunehmen und die Regierung aus Kiev zu vertreiben oder noch besser gefangen zu nehmen. Danach hätte man mit einer eingesetzten Marionettenregierung und reichlich Substanz in der Hinterhand "Verhandlungen" über den Rest führen können.



> Aber dennoch, Fakt ist das eine Armee wie die ukrainische so einer vermeindlichen Übermacht solche Probleme macht. Die haben 2014 gelernt und haben jetzt eine gute Methode gg die Russen. Wer hätte das vor 5 Tagen wirklich geglaubt ?



Eine Übermacht war es nicht. Die letzten Zahlen gingen auf 150000 russsische Soldaten, während die Ukraine 200000 unter Waffen hat. Aber die 200000 waren nur zum Teil kampfbereit, im Gegensatz zu den 150000, und auch nicht an den richtigen Orten, um zurück zu schlagen. So ziemlich alle Beobachter scheinen erstaunt zu sein, wie schnell die Ukraine das ändern konnte.




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg  ist die Fortsetzung des Konfliktes aus 2014 und resultiert aus dem Gezerre an der Ukraine. Dass Putin in die Ukraine einfällt, um zu "Entnazifizieren" dürfe vielen Russen gefallen.
> Mit dieser Argumentation hat er wohl die Mehrheit hinter sich, auch wenn es nur ganz wenige  ukrainische Nazis gab und diese nicht der Rede Wert waren.



Der Rede wert und durchaus zahlreiche waren die schon. Iirc haben sich zeitweise 15% der Ukrainer zu Kräften bekannt, die aus deutscher Sicht als rechtsextrem und gewaltbereit einzustufen sind und 40+% zu weit rechten Strömungen. Aber zum einen gibt es von diesen Nationalisten keinen etablierten Rassimus gegen Russen, die nicht als andere Ethnie wahrgenommen, sondern nur wegen Aggressionen (teils aus Sowjetzeiten) gegenüber der Ukraine diskriminiert werden und zum anderen haben eben genau diese Kräfte keinen Bezug zur derzeitigen Regierung, auf die es Putin abgesehen hat, und wurden auch aus EU-Perspektive kritisch beäugt, was Putin auch durchaus recht war.



> Ziel müsste es jetzt sein Finnland und Schweden in die Nato aufzunehmen, Russland aus Swift zu werfen und das Land komplett zu isolieren.
> Die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine könnten sich jedoch als Fehler erweisen.



Ich sehe Waffenlieferungen in Krisenregionen zwar allgemein kritisch, aber solange eine breite Palette an Ländern jeweils ein Bisschen gibt, sehe ich hier kein Eskalationsproblem. Mit Swift dagegen hätte ich mir weitaus mehr Vorsicht gewünscht. Zumindest solange keine Entscheidung auf UN-Ebene fällt. Das ist internationale, globale Infrastruktur und wenn die EU sie zur geostrategischen Waffe erklärt, wird das einige Nationen auf der Welt misstrauisch machen, wovon vor allem China deutlich profitiert. Außerdem ist es, ähnlich wie die Maßnahmen der USA gegen Iran-Handelspartner eine Form von Drittstaatensanktionen: Wir schneiden Russland nicht nur vom Handel von uns ab, sondern vorübergehend auch vom Handel mit allen anderen außer China. Moralisch selbst in dieser Situation fragwürdig und das ohne echten Mehrwert gegenüber herkömmlichen Wirtschaftssanktionen, denn Russland handelt ja sowieso fast nur mit Europa, Nordamerika und China.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ums mal auf den Punkt zu brignen: In der Ukraine kämpft gerade Russland gegen die USA, die es gerade herausgefordert ha,



Nö. Russische Propagandisten verbreiten zwar immer wieder solche Behauptungen, aber die USA sind in der Ukraine nicht sonderlich präsent und haben da bislang weder viel Geld und Waffen reingesteckt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Schauplätzen des kalten Krieges ist das bislang kein Stellvertreterkrieg, sondern eine reine (versuchte) Machtdemonstration Russlands. Das sicherlich an die Adresse USA, aber ohne deren Beteiligung.



> Ich bin überzeugt davon dass Putin mit Angriffen auf Polen, Litauen, Estland, Lettland, Slowakei und Tscheschien die USA provuzieren wird, und vor die Entscheidung stellt zwei Kriege zu führen.



NATO ist NATO. Ohne einen von sehr langer Hand fingierten Vorwand kann Putin keines dieser Länder einzeln angreifen. Und bislang hat Russland definitiv nicht die nötige Stärke, um einen Krieg gegen die gesamte NATO zu gewinnen.



> Stellen wir uns doch mal einfach vor, dass am Dienstag, China in Taiwan einfällt. Prost..



Haben wir einen anderen Thread zu - China arbeitet zwar fleißig an Kapazitäten, die auch für die Eroberung Taiwans geeignet wären (meiner Meinung nach aber eher für Südostasien gedacht sind), aber noch sind die bei weitem nicht fertiggestellt und Anzeichen für eine Mobilmachung gibt es auch keine. Chinas Position in und Schlussfolgerungen aus diesem Krieg in Bezug auf Taiwan hochexplosiv, aber zumindest für ein paar Wochen scheint ein Krieg dort rein technisch keine Option zu sein, während er das in der Ukraine schon seit einem halben Jahr war.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> schlecht geträumt?


Hoffentlich, aber eher Geostrategen zugehört. Nordstream 2, Deutschlands Solidarität mit der Ukraine... ich glaube ich hab nicht geträumt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

SWIFT Ausschluss Russlands scheint jetzt beschlossene Sache zu sein und in den Überschriften der Medien wird  auch schon direkt mit fabulösen Überschriften wie "Wirtschaftliche Atombombe" darauf abgegangen.

Dumm nur das man dabei mal wieder ausklammert das Russland bereits nach der Anektion der Krim 2014 mit SPFS ein eigenes SWIFT Equivalent geschaffen hat.

Kurzfristig wird der Ausschluss von SWIFT für Russland selbst also erstmal wohl auch nur begrenzt mehr Probleme bei internationalen Finanztransaktionen bedeuten und langfristig könnte sich auch der SWIFT Ausschluss als nicht mehr herrausstellen als ein weiterer zahnloser Sanktions-Tiger.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Februar 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das würde ich daraus erstmal nicht schlussfolgern. Es ist ein schneller Eroberungskrieg. Da versucht man Schäden an der Infrastruktur immmer gering zu halten, weil es ja nächste Woche die eigene Infrastuktur ist - oder eben nicht, wenn man sie kaputt gemacht hat. Angriffe auf zivile Versorgung sind Zermürbungstaktiken, die typisch für sich lange hinziehende Konflikte sind, in denen ein schneller Sieg längst ausgeschlossen ist und statt der Eroberung die Vernichtung des Gegners angestrebt wird.


Sie hätten die Versorgung von Tag 1 an sich nehmen können, haben es aber nichteinmal versucht. Die Versorgung der Menschen spielt schon eine Rolle wenn man die Absicht hat ihren Staat in ein Werkzeug zur Operationen gg andere Länder umzuwandeln (zumindest nach Meinung geschätzer Analysten). Man sieht hier sehr genau dass die Russen einen für ihre Verhältnisse sehr schonenden Krieg führen und das nicht aus Liebe sondern puren Kalkül.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Opferzahlen würde ich im Moment noch nicht viel geben. (Auch wenn es plausibel erscheint, dass man in der ersten, ausschließlich mit schnellem Gerät geführten Phase eines Krieges natürlich mehr Hubrschauber und Flugzeuge, aber wenig Soldaten verliert.)


Darauf sollte man aber lieber was geben. Zu sehen wie die Russen sich bewegen und was ihnen Probleme macht ist essentiell für unsere Verteidigung (vorrausgesetzt im Kopf macht es Klick dass man sie bald braucht). Die Ukraine wurde entgegen allen Erwartungen noch nicht eingenommen, macht schon Sinn hinzuschauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Ein langgestreckter Krieg über mehrere Jahre hätte gute Chancen, wäre für Putin innenpolitisch problematisch. Und einen mittleren halte ich sogar für komplett unführbar - sobald der Vormarsch einmal zum stehen kommt und die Ukrainer ihre Stellungen befestigen können, muss die russische Armee entweder mit einem Großteil ihre Gesamtstärke anrücken und hohe Verluste in Kauf nehmen, um sie wieder in Gang zu bringen. Verglichen mit einem langen Zermürbungskrieg wäre das innenpolitisch für Putin nicht mehr "problematisch", sondern blanker Selbstmord wenn mehrere 100000 Russen im von ihm angezetteln Krieg fallen. Der einzige gute Ausweg aus der Situation ist für ihn ein schneller Sieg.


Einen langjährigen großen Krieg könnte Russland vermutlich garnicht kämpfen. Es hat seinen Grund weshalb sie Blitzkriegvarianten umsetzen. Insgesamt ist die russische Berufsarmee auch garnicht groß sondern eher eine Armee für operative und schnelle Aktionen. Verglichen mit Zeiten des kalten Krieges ist das heute eine ganz andere Armee.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "kein Problem", nur "kein unlösbares". Ich bin erstmal vorsichtig mit den derzeitigen Berichten über größere Probleme, da die Informationslage so unübersichtlich ist und auch auf ukrainischer Sicht definitiv moralstärkende Berichterstattung aka Propagandamärchen in Umlauf sind. Aber bei einem schnellen Eroberungskrieg kommt es sehr darauf an, dass alles Glieder wie geplant ineinandergreifen und die russischen Pläne gingen offensichtlich nicht alle auf. Da bringt auch Logistikprobleme mit sich, deren Lösung aber möglicherweise eher eine Sache von 12-24 h denn von mehreren Wochen ist und somit die Aktionsmöglichkeiten nicht viel stärker einschränkt, als die Strategieänderung an sich.


Unter den Militärexperten gilt wohl eine 3zu1 Regel, sprich wenn die Ukraine über 2800 Tote Russen berichtet dürfte es sich um ca 1000 Gefallene, davon vlt 400 Tote handeln. Aufs zerstörte Material trifft das selbe zu.
Zur Strategieänderung der Russen so viel dass sie die Aktionsmöglichkeiten der Ukraine erhöhen könnte. Hätte sie mehr schwere Waffen könnte das die Russen zeitlich länger binden und materiell schwächen. Es liegt doch an uns ob wir ihr bei bester Möglichkeit dabei helfen, statt nur zu schauen wie sie sich schlägt und daran dann messen wieviele und welche Waffen man dort hinschickt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang gibt es keine Berichte über Vorstöße von der Krim ins Ladesinnere. Das heißt abseits von Cherkiw versucht niemand, den Donbass-Truppen in den Rücken zu fallen. Allgemein scheinen die aber auch nicht im Fokus des Krieges zu stehen, was Sinn macht: Da dort schon länger mit größeren Angriffen gerechnet wurde, sind relativ viele, gute vorbereitete aber nicht zwingend sehr mobile Kontigente in der Ostukraine. Die zu schlagen wäre weniger einfach, sie nicht zu schlagen weniger problematisch als manch anderes Ziel. Russische Strategie scheint es vielmehr gewesen zu sein, möglichst große Teile der militärisch schlecht gerüsteten, aber wirtschaftlich und versorgungstechnisch wichtigen Südküste einzunehmen und die Regierung aus Kiev zu vertreiben oder noch besser gefangen zu nehmen. Danach hätte man mit einer eingesetzten Marionettenregierung und reichlich Substanz in der Hinterhand "Verhandlungen" über den Rest führen können.


Im Donbas haben die Russen ebenfalls nicht gerade Nennenswertes im Einsatz, für ihre Verhältnisse natürlich. Anscheinend wusste man im Vorfeld dass die Ukrainer sich hier stark aufstellen, und jetzt beschäftigt man sie dort ledeglich, mehr oder weniger. Primär scheint die Einkesselung Kievs, die wohl immer wieder kurz annähernd gelingt und zu Teilen wieder zerschlagen wird. Über die Bewegung der russ. Truppen aus Westrichtung spekulierte man gestern, sie könne mit 70 Meilen am Tag ( was wohl sehr schnell ist) in den Rücken der Ukrainer im Westen fallen, weil dort russische Manöver zum Zangenangriff nicht aufgehen. Heute hörte ich dass sie zu Einkesselung Kievs dazustoßen könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Übermacht war es nicht. Die letzten Zahlen gingen auf 150000 russsische Soldaten, während die Ukraine 200000 unter Waffen hat. Aber die 200000 waren nur zum Teil kampfbereit, im Gegensatz zu den 150000, und auch nicht an den richtigen Orten, um zurück zu schlagen. So ziemlich alle Beobachter scheinen erstaunt zu sein, wie schnell die Ukraine das ändern konnte.


Am meisten erstaunt dürfte Putin selbst sein. Und bei 150000 Russen und 200000 Ukrainern dürften wohl auch die Waffen den Unterschied machen.
Trotzt der Nachteile aus der Angreiffersicht stellt Russland wohl eindeutig die militärische Übermacht. Alle Kampfinitiativen in diesem Konflikt gehen von ihnen aus. Keine Frage wer hier die Macht ist..
Natürlich um so bewundernswerter wie gut die Ukrainer das aushalten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Russische Propagandisten verbreiten zwar immer wieder solche Behauptungen, aber die USA sind in der Ukraine nicht sonderlich präsent und haben da bislang weder viel Geld und Waffen reingesteckt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Schauplätzen des kalten Krieges ist das bislang kein Stellvertreterkrieg, sondern eine reine (versuchte) Machtdemonstration Russlands. Das sicherlich an die Adresse USA, aber ohne deren Beteiligung.


Auch nö, keine russischen Propagandisten sondern ThinkThanks, Militärexperten und Geostrategen sehen in Russlands derzeitiger Bewegung eine große Gefahr für das Europa was wir kennen. Und gerade die Beteiligungslosigkeit der USA bei einem russischen Angriff europäischen Bodens, sollte doch zumindest zu denken geben gelinde gesagt. 
Dass Leute immernoch drauf vetrauen Putin durch Sanktionen lenken zu können ist so als ob er dir ins Gesicht scheisst und du hoffst dass er nichts gefrühstückt hat. So mancher russischer Propagandist hat da wohl mehr Realitätswahrnemung als die erstarrten Zombies in unseren Reihen. Dabei ist es doch so leicht, einfach mal die Augen auf und glauben was man da sieht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> NATO ist NATO. Ohne einen von sehr langer Hand fingierten Vorwand kann Putin keines dieser Länder einzeln angreifen. Und bislang hat Russland definitiv nicht die nötige Stärke, um einen Krieg gegen die gesamte NATO zu gewinnen.


NATO ? NATO ist USA und wenn nicht dann ist nix mit NATO. So viel zur NATO, ein Pappier mehr nicht.
Putin hat die NATO mit seiner kürzlichen Ansprache herausgefordert und man tat garnichts, ein US President der auf die Kriegsdrohungen Russlands die gerade Europa angreiffen mit nichts wirkungsvollem reagiert. Sinnlose und völlig unwirksame Sanktionen an Putin als Waffe bedeutet gg Putin gibt es keine Waffe. Ukraine ist das Versagen des Westens, vorallem die deutsche Energiepolitik und Annäherung an Russland schwächte Osteuropa aber vorallem die Ukraine emenz, und ebnette Putin letztlich den Weg zum Krieg. NATO ist ein Fake genauso wie das Gelaber von europ Werten und Solidarität.

So lange die USA die Ostflanke nicht vernünftig stärken, das bedeutet mit schweren Kriegsmaterial die einen günstigen Ausgang im Ernstfall verspricht und nicht nur paar zehntausend Soldaten als Kanonenfutter, gibt es keine Ostflanke. Das ganze Gelaber zum Schein kann die zweitstärkste Militärmacht des Globus doch nicht stoppen. Man weiß was die Russen wollen und was sie tuen müssen, reagieren will man aber erst nachdem sie es getan haben. Was ist das für eine Logik..


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg  ist die Fortsetzung des Konfliktes aus 2014 und resultiert aus dem Gezerre an der Ukraine. Dass Putin in die Ukraine einfällt, um zu "Entnazifizieren" dürfe vielen Russen gefallen.
> Mit dieser Argumentation hat er wohl die Mehrheit hinter sich, auch wenn es nur ganz wenige  ukrainische Nazis gab und diese nicht der Rede Wert waren.


Aber auch nur weil viele Russen einseitige Staatsmedien vorgesetzt bekommen.
Wenn die mitbekommen, was dort wirklich los ist, werden immer mehr sich von Putin abwenden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil viele Russen einseitige Staatsmedien vorgesetzt bekommen.
> Wenn die mitbekommen, was dort wirklich los ist, werden immer mehr sich von Putin abwenden.


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, es gibt so einige Leute auf der Welt, die Krieg ganz toll finden und da Putin voll unterstützen. Klar werden sich ein paar abwenden, aber ich vermute kaum, dass das so viele sind, dass ihn das sonderlich interessiert.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar werden sich ein paar abwenden, aber ich vermute kaum, dass das so viele sind, dass ihn das sonderlich interessiert.


Ich denke es würden sich eine Menge von ihm abwenden, wenn die mitbekommen, dass er russische Soldaten sinnlos verheizt und fast einen 3. Weltkrieg anzettelt.

*Edit:* Die Russen sind wohl angeblich in die zweitgrößte Stadt der Ukraine eingedrungen

Russische Truppen dringen in Charkiw ein

Gleichzeitig lehnt der ukrainische Präsident Verhandlungen auf belarussischen Boden ab

Ukraine lehnt Verhandlungen in Belarus ab 

was man gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

Ein Verlust von Charkiw wäre für die Ukraine sehr kontraproduktiv, sollte der Krieg  sich noch deutlich in die Länge ziehen, da in Charkiw mit KMDB / Morozv einer der größten Rüstungsproduzenten, für u.a. gepanzerte Fahrzeuge und Panzer, der Ukraine sitzt.

Deren Verlust würde für erhebliche Probleme bei der Wartung vorhandener Panzer (Ersatzteile), als auch beim Ersatz zerstörten Geräts sorgen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Dann sollten sie sich nicht nur auf die Verteidigung Kiews konzentrieren.

In der Ukraine kämpfen auch Russlandtreue Tschetschenen.
Aber die wurden wohl aufgerieben

Tschetschenische Sondereinheit in Ukraine zerschlagen

Richtig so!


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ich halte es für höchst unwahrscheinlich das China vom Süden in Russland einfallen würde.


Da gab es am Ussuri einen Krieg, den beide verheimlicht haben.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischenfall_am_Ussuri
Und das hat jahrelang gebrodelt.
Zu meiner NVA-Zeit hat sich unser russicher Divisionskommandeur immer noch mit den überlegenen sowjetischen Waffen gebrüstet und an der OHS in Löbau kamen da auch einige Fetzen von "neuen, überlegenen Waffen" zum Gespräch.

Genaues hat man da nicht erfahren, aber es sollen Inseln verschwunden sein im Fluß.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie sich nicht nur auf die Verteidigung Kiews konzentrieren.
> 
> In der Ukraine kämpfen auch Russlandtreue Tschetschenen.
> Aber die wurden wohl aufgerieben
> ...



Wir dürfen hier keine Kriegsberichterstattung ohne Quellen machen.


Es sind auch keine " Russlandtreuen" Tschetschenen, sondern Bürger der Russischen Föderation und Angehörige der russischen Armee.

"Tschetschenische Kämpfer gelten als besonders brutal."








						Tschetschenische Sondereinheit in Ukraine zerschlagen
					

Tschetschenische Spezialtruppen unterstützen die russische Invasion in der Ukraine. Bei Hostomel gelingt es der ukrainischen Eliteeinheit Alpha, eine dieser Sondereinheiten unschädlich zu machen. Dabei soll eine wichtige Führungsfigur getötet worden sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Jeder sagt das die Ukraine keine Chancen hat, aber liefert Waffen, erklärt ihnen mit Molotows gegen Panzer vorzugehen und verteilt an jeden Waffen.
Warum erklärt Selenskyi das er verhandeln will und sagt dann immer wieder das er es doch nicht macht?
Am Ende gibt es eine Eskaletion, mehr Tote und Zerstörung.
Wem nutzt das?


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir dürfen hier keine Kriegsberichterstattung ohne Quellen machen.


Die Quelle ist ntv reicht das nicht?

Darunter steht noch



> Quelle: ntv.de, sba/dpa





Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder sagt das die Ukraine keine Chancen hat, aber liefert Waffen, erklärt ihnen mit Molotows gegen Panzer vorzugehen und verteilt an jeden Waffen.


Wenn sie keine Chancen hätten, wäre der Krieg wohl schon längst entschieden.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum erklärt Selenskyi das er verhandeln will und sagt dann immer wieder das er es doch nicht macht?
> Am Ende gibt es eine Eskaletion, mehr Tote und Zerstörung.
> Wem nutzt das?


Er will am richtigen Ort zu den richtigen Bedingungen verhandeln.
Und nicht einfach die Freiheit seines Landes aufgeben.
Da wofür die Ukrainer jahrelang gekämpft haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum erklärt Selenskyi das er verhandeln will und sagt dann immer wieder das er es doch nicht macht?


Ähem, hast Du irgendwelche Realitätsschwierigkeiten?

Selenky sollte in WEISSRUSSLAND mit Putin verhandeln.

Ein bißchen frech geht ja noch, aber das hätte ich mir auch abgeschminkt.
Verhandlungen im Kriegsunterstützerland des Feindes?
Da, wo die russischen Panzer einmarschiert sind?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wem nutzt das?


Niemanden.
Den Schuldigen haben wir ja bereits genannt:
den Kommuno-Faschisten Putin.

Kohl hatte einmal Recht in seinem Leben, als er die Kommunisten als rot lackierte Faschisten bezeichnete.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß es den Weltkommunismus mir Revolutionsexportdrang  immer noch geben würde.
Die Amis hatten Recht - das hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt, daß ich das mal sagen würde.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Februar 2022)

Die Leute in den Städten, die jetzt zu Kampfgebieten werden, haben nicht einmal die Möglichkeit das Kampfgebiet zu verlassen.
Wir sitzen hier warm und trocken und manche würden die Ukraine bis zum letzten Ukrainer verteidigen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß es den Weltkommunismus mir Revolutionsexportdrang immer noch geben würde.



Wo greift den hier der "Weltkommunismus" an?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kohl hatte einmal Recht in seinem Leben, als er die Kommunisten als rot lackierte Faschisten bezeichnete.


Wenn Putin Kommunist ist bist du wohl Faschist, heißt im Umkehrschluss dann wohl nach Kohls Hohlbirnenlogik, ihr wärt beide nur "rot lakierte Faschisten".


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Leuten in den Städten, die jetzt zu Kampfgebieten werden, haben nicht einmal die Möglichkeit das Kampfgebiet zu verlassen.
> Wir sitzen hier warm und trocken und manche würden die Ukraine bis zum letzten Ukrainer verteidigen.


Dann soll dieser Kriegstreiber Putin doch einfach aufhören.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo greift den hier der "Weltkommunismus" an?


Komm mir nicht auf der gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Ebene.
Ich glaube nicht, daß Du das argumentativ aushältst.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder sagt das die Ukraine keine Chancen hat, aber liefert Waffen,


Jeder dachte, dass sie der glorreichen russischen Armee schnell unterliegen würden. Jetzt sieht man die Chance die Ukraine auf diese Weise beim Überleben als souveräner Staat zu helfen ohne aktive selber Russen töten zu müssen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> erklärt ihnen mit Molotows gegen Panzer vorzugehen und verteilt an jeden Waffen.


Das erklären aber eher die Landsleute untereinander.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum erklärt Selenskyi das er verhandeln will und sagt dann immer wieder das er es doch nicht macht?


Weil er keine Leute in ein offensichtlich feindliches Land schicken will?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende gibt es eine Eskaletion, mehr Tote und Zerstörung.


Wenn hier wer eskaliert, dann geht das von Moskau aus. Du musst dir mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dass man Soldaten losgeschickt hat, die anscheinend vor Ort begreifen, dass man sie für etwas missbraucht. Die erlebte Realität ist nicht wie befohlen. Obendrein werden gegen den Krieg protestierende Russen sofort verhaftet.

 Jetzt kommen ganz massive Sanktionen selbst gegen den Boss himself. Wie will Putin da weitermachen? Wie will er da wieder raus kommen? Letzte Ausfahrt in die Steinzeit atombomben?

Dieser Angriffskrieg ist Wahnsinn ohne Plan. Er wird auf Basis von Lügen und von langer Hand geplant geführt. Du willst weniger Eskalation? Dann rede deinem Boss im Kreml mal ins Gewissen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wem nutzt das?


Niemandem. Es dachte jemand im Kreml, dass man es mal eben so mit einem Handstreich regelt. Tja, schon witzig quasi live mit anzusehen, wenn Hybris zum Fall von Idioten führt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Putin Kommunist ist bist du wohl Faschist, heißt im Umkehrschluss dann wohl nach Kohls Hohlbirnenlogik, ihr wärt beide nur "rot lakierte Faschisten".


Auf jeden Fall ist er ein Despot/Diktator.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist er ein Despot/Diktator.


Das war Julius Ceasar nach Definition auch und wenn das schon ausreicht um Kommunist zu sein, wäre Ceasar wohl dann auch Kommunist gewesen, genauso wie Napoleon, oder Saddam Hussein. 

Nur weil Putin nachts von Grenzziehungen wie zu Sovjetzeiten träumt macht ihn das noch lange zu keinem Kommunisten.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Putin Kommunist ist bist du wohl Faschist, heißt im Umkehrschluss dann wohl nach Kohls Hohlbirnenlogik, ihr wärt beide nur "rot lakierte Faschisten".


Kommunisten waren ja auch keine Kommunisten. Sie nannten sich nur so und waren für eine glorreich erfolgreiche Geschichte bzgl. Menschenförderung und Wohlstand bekannt!

---

Trump hat es über seinen Kumpel Putin geschafft, dass Deutschland in Zukunft deutlich mehr als 2% des BIP ins eigene Militär steckt. ************ Putin! -.-









						Bundeswehr soll Sondervermögen von 100 Milliarden Euro erhalten
					

Die Bundeswehr soll 100 Milliarden Euro als Sondervermögen erhalten. Außerdem soll laut Kanzler Scholz künftig das Zwei-Prozent-Ziel der NATO erfüllt werden. Verteidigungsministerin Lambrecht pocht zudem auf Bürokratieabbau.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil Putin nachts von Grenzziehungen wie zu Sovjetzeiten träumt macht ihn das noch lange zu keinem Kommunisten.


Kommunisten nicht aber Diktator. Von mir aus sozialistischer Diktator.

Aber das sind nur Wortklaubereien.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kommunisten waren ja auch keine Kommunisten. Sie nannten sich nur so und waren für eine glorreich erfolgreiche Geschichte bzgl. Menschenförderung und Wohlstand bekannt!



Eben, Kommunist klingt halt auch besser als Autokrat, oder Despot, aber deswegen wird aus ihm halt noch kein Kommunist, genauso wenig wie aus Honecker und Erdogan Demokraten, nur weil man sich Staatsvorsitzender / Präsident betitelt hat / betitelt . 

Darum ist wuselsurfers Kohl Anekdote halt auch nicht mehr als eine weitere von vielen idiotischen Äußerungen Kohls...



RyzA schrieb:


> Kommunisten nicht aber Diktator. Von mir aus sozialistischer Diktator.
> 
> *Aber das sind nur Wortklaubereien.*



Wortklauberei ist vor dem "Diktator" unbedingt ein linkes Prädikat setzen zu müssen!


----------



## Tschetan (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab sechs Jahre Marxismus-Leninismus studiert und nagele dich da rücksichtslos in allen Belangen an die Wand.


Wem gehören die PM?




Tekkla schrieb:


> Jeder dachte, dass sie der glorreichen russischen Armee schnell unterliegen würden.


Wir haben heute den 4 ten Tag?
Denkst du die Russen rennen mit "Hurra" über die Ukrainer hinweg?  Gerade am Dinbass haben sie sich 7 Jahre eingegraben. Nee, die wollen so wenig Opfer wie möglich auf beiden Seiten.

Die Nazis benötigten übrigens 6 Wochen um Kiew zu erreichen und weitere 7 um die Stadt einzunehmen und sie nahmen keine Rücksicht auf die Bevölkerung.


Tekkla schrieb:


> dann geht das von Moskau aus.


Richtig, aber was ändert das für die Leute? Seit 2014 sehen die Russen Gewalt im Donbass und keinen hat das im Westen interessiert. Die Bilder, die jetzt Mitleid erzeugen, gibt es schon seit 8 Jahren auf der anderen Seite.
Die Russen sind der Meinung das sie einen Kriegm mit einem Krieg beenden.
Wenn man Videos sieht, gehen sie sehr vorsichtig vor und versuchen Verluste unter der Zivilbevölkerung zu vermeiden.

Warum diesen Ansatz nicht zu Friedengesprächen nutzen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Putin Kommunist ist bist du wohl Faschist, heißt im Umkehrschluss dann wohl nach Kohls Hohlbirnenlogik, ihr wärt beide nur "rot lakierte Faschisten".


Würdest Du bitte Deine persönlichen Angriffe hier unterlassen?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Würdest Du bitte Deine persönlichen Angriffe hier unterlassen?


"Hilfe" mein "Safespace" wurde verletzt, weil sich jemand über den unsinnigen Vergleich eines Dritten, den ich gezogen habe, wagt zu amüsieren, bringt mir sofort ein Taschentuch! 

Ehrlich, man kann es auch mit der "persönlichen Emfpindlichkeit" übertreiben...


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wem nutzt das?


Das "Qui Bono?"-Geschwurbel, bei dem das Internet wiederholt als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch herhalten muss, darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wem gehören die PM?


Dem Staat.
Hör auf, Du verlierst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du die Russen rennen mit "Hurra" über die Ukrainer hinweg?  Gerade am Dinbass haben sie sich 7 Jahre eingegraben. Nee, die wollen so wenig Opfer wie möglich auf beiden Seiten.


Sie können doch sofort aufhören.
Warum tun sie das nicht?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig, aber was ändert das für die Leute? Seit 2014 sehen die Russen Gewalt im Donbass und keinen hat das im Westen interessiert.


Diese russische Propaganda gehört nicht hierher.
Das ist von vorn bis hinten gelogen.

Es gab und gibt keinerlei Beweis für ukrainische Gewalt im Donbass.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen sind der Meinung das die einen Kriegm mit einem Krieg beenden.


Das ist eine faschistische Einstellung.
Die Bolschewisten bedrohen Deutschland, also Vernichten wir sie mit einem Krieg, sagten die Nazis 1941.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man Videos sieht, gehen sie sehr vorsichtig vor und versuchen Verluste unter der Zivilbevölkerung zu vermeiden.


Was für'n Quatsch.
Erstens sind Soldaten auch Menschen und zweitens hat jeder Krieg immer viele Tote in der Zivilbevölkerung verursacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt keinerlei Beweis für ukrainische Gewalt im Donbass.


Nicht von staatlicher Seite gelenkt und nur dann könnte man davon als eine Form systematischer Gewalt reden.
Von einzelnen Einheiten / Soldaten durchaus schon, aber das hast du halt auch in wirklich jeden Krieg.
Du kannst halt nicht die Handlungen aller Soldaten zu jeder Zeit vollständig kontrollieren, das haben die USA z.B. auch im Irak nicht hinbekommen (man erinnere sich da an solche Szenen, wie die wo eine Gruppe von US-Soldaten von hinten auf einen auf dem Boden knienden Iraker uriniert haben).


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Sind wir hier bei Russia Today?

Es gibt nicht die Spur eines Beweises, aber es hätte ja so sein können, wir wir es uns gewünscht hätten?


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen sind der Meinung das sie einen Kriegm mit einem Krieg beenden.


Falsch. Die offizielle Linie ist "Vertreibung eines drogensüchtigen Naziregimes in Kiew und eine Entmilitarisierung der Ukraine".   

Und "die Neurussen im Donbass" erleben einen Krieg seit 2014, weil eine von Moskau finanzierte Seperatistengruppe meint sich bewaffnet mit Gewalt gegen den eigenen Staat auflehnen zu müssen. Die erleben einen von Moskau mindestens bezahlten aber vermutlich auch losgetretenen Konflikt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Jetzt entlässt die Ukraine angeblich verurteilte Schwerverbrecher aus der Haft damit sie für ihr Land kämpfen



> Im Krieg gegen Russland sollen nun auch Gefangene für die Ukraine kämpfen. Mehrere ehemalige Soldaten seien bereits aus der Haft entlassen worden und kämpften an der Front, sagte Andrij Synjuk von der Generalstaatsanwalt dem Sender Hromadske am Sonntag. Darunter seien auch verurteilte Mörder. Voraussetzungen für eine Entlassung seien Kampferfahrung, Verdienste und aufrichtiges Bedauern. Auch zwei ehemalige Kommandanten nationalistischer Freiwilligenverbände, die wegen Ermordung und Folter von Gefangenen verurteilt worden waren, hätten entsprechende Gesuche gestellt. Darüber sei aber noch nicht entschieden worden, sagte Synjuk.


Quelle: Kiew lässt Gefangene und Verurteilte für Kampf gegen Russland frei

Das finde ich schon sehr krass. Wenn das stimmt.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt entlässt die Ukraine angeblich verurteilte Schwerverbrecher aus der Haft damit sie für ihr Land kämpfen
> 
> 
> Quelle: Kiew lässt Gefangene und Verurteilte für Kampf gegen Russland frei
> ...



Wenn das alles wäre.









						Ukraine gründet "Fremdenlegion"
					

Militärisch ist die Ukraine Russland unterlegen. Das soll sich nun dank ausländischer Hilfe ändern. Die Ukraine setzt dabei nicht nur auf Waffen und militärisches Gerät, sondern will jetzt offenbar auch ausländische Kämpfer rekrutieren.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Kann jetzt jeder seine Solidarität ausüben...
Könnte zum Weltkrieg mit Atomwaffen führen.
Am Ende sitzen dann Kämpfer aus Flandern, als letzte in Kiew.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte zum Weltkrieg mit Atomwaffen führen.
> Am Ende sitzen dann Kämpfer aus Flandern, als letzte in Kiew.


Eine Fremdenlegion hat noch nie zum Weltkrieg geführt, sondern immer Kriegstreiber als Regierungschefs.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn das alles wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja wie die russischen Soldaten, wo man nix machen kann, wenn die zum "Urlaub" auf die Krim oder in den Donbass fahren - und da dann aktiv sind.


----------



## lowbob (27. Februar 2022)

Putin versetzt Atomstreitkräfte in Alarmbereitschaft
					

Der Westen antwortet hart und geschlossen auf den russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine. Als Reaktion versetzt Russlands Präsident Putin die Nuklearstreitkräfte des Landes in Alarmbereitschaft. Die USA kritisieren das scharf, der NATO-Generalsekretär zeigt sich besorgt.




					www.n-tv.de
				





Ohne Worte


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Februar 2022)

lowbob schrieb:


> Putin versetzt Atomstreitkräfte in Alarmbereitschaft
> 
> 
> Der Westen antwortet hart und geschlossen auf den russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine. Als Reaktion versetzt Russlands Präsident Putin die Nuklearstreitkräfte des Landes in Alarmbereitschaft. Die USA kritisieren das scharf, der NATO-Generalsekretär zeigt sich besorgt.
> ...


Die Überschrift ist pure Angstmache!

Im Artikel selber steht dann schön im Konjunktiv:

"Ich weise den Verteidigungsminister und den Generalstabschef an, die Abschreckungskräfte der russischen Armee in besondere Kampfbereitschaft zu versetzen", sagte Putin bei dem im Fernsehen übertragenen Gespräch mit hochrangigen Militärvertretern. *Die sogenannten russischen Abschreckungskräfte können auch Atomwaffen umfassen.*"

Clickbait a la n-tv


----------



## lucky1levin (27. Februar 2022)

Ich sehe schwere Zeiten auf uns zukommen...das wird nicht der letzte Krieg sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

Das ist nur politisches Säbelgerassel. Man braucht keine Atomstreitkräfte in irgendwelche Bereitschaften zu versetzen, das sind diese sowieso 24/7. Jede Atommacht kann auf Knopfdruck schießen. Immer und überall. Das hat zwar zum Glück noch niemand gemacht aber es ist technisch gar kein Problem. Putin nimmt nur nochmal gerne das Atom-Wort in den Mund um gefährlicher auszusehen - aber selbst er ist (hoffentlich) nicht so wahnsinnig es wirklich zu tun, denn sonst wäre


lucky1levin schrieb:


> das wird nicht der letzte Krieg sein.


falsch.


----------



## lucky1levin (27. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> leider falsch.


Wieso leider? Du wünscht dir das also? 

Edit:

Haste aber schnell geändert ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> ..das wird nicht der letzte Krieg sein.


Doch.
Für viele hundert Jahre.

Den nächsten Krieg führen wir dann mit Pfeil und Bogen. 
A.E.


----------



## Eckism (27. Februar 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Wieso leider? Du wünscht dir das also?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Haste aber schnell geändert ^^


Er meinte wohl eher, das es auf die Endlösung hinausläuft...


----------



## lucky1levin (27. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Er meinte wohl eher, das es auf die Endlösung hinausläuft...


Wie könnte die aussehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Wieso leider? Du wünscht dir das also?


Ich habe es schnell geändert da ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass mir sofort Bullshit unterstellt werden würde.
Leider war ich zu langsam.



lucky1levin schrieb:


> Wie könnte die aussehen?


Ganz einfach - wenn er den Knopf drückt ist nichts mehr übrig. Weder vom Westen noch von Russland. Ein Weltkrieg mit modernen nuklearen Waffen überlebt die (moderne) Menschheit nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Wie könnte die aussehen?


Tust Du nur so:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30EoIh2kADk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder weißt Du wirklich nicht, was eine Atombombe anrichtet?


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leider war ich zu langsam.


Mach dir nichts drauß, ist das Alter. Geht früher oder später jeden so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts drauß, ist das Alter. Geht früher oder später jeden so.


Ich schließ mich an.


----------



## lucky1levin (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> oder weißt Du wirklich nicht, was eine Atombombe anrichtet?


Doch schon, aber soweit habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht. 

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen das er gestoppt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Russia Today?
> 
> Es gibt nicht die Spur eines Beweises, aber es hätte ja so sein können, wir wir es uns gewünscht hätten?


Was hat das mit Russia Today zu tun?

Zu meinen / glauben das es in einem bewaffneten Konflikt nicht grundsätzlich bei allen Beteiligten immer mindestens im Promilebereich zu eigenmächtig begangenen Kriegsverbrechen durch Soldaten kommt ist in etwa so blauäugig wie vor 40 Jahren zu sagen es gibt keine häusliche Gewalt, weil das niemand filmt und das Material veröffentlicht.

Und die allermeisten Soldaten sind dabei auch nicht so bescheuert, wie die als Beispiel genannten US-Soldaten im Irak und machen davon Filmaufnahmen, oder es wird meist, so doch mal gemeldet und nicht durch falsch verstandene Kameradschaft schon direkt totgeschwiegen, spätestens irgendwo auf Offizieres- / Kommandoebene gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt, weil sich sowas, gerade heutzutage, meist in der Akte nicht gut für Beförderungen macht (man könnte ja den Eindruck gewinnen seine Soldaten nicht im Griff zu haben).

Auch die genannte Geschichte aus dem Irak damals ist ja nur deshalb überhaupt ans Licht gekommen weil es anonym durch einen Soldaten über Wiki Leaks veröffentlicht wurde, ansonsten wäre auch das einfach stillschweigend unter den Tisch gefallen.

Also warum sollte das gerade in der ukrainischen Armee anders sein und dort jeder Soldat eine absolut blütenreine Weste besitzen?

Aber wie ja auch von mir geschrieben, wir sprechen hier nicht von durch den ukrainischen Staat organisierten Greultaten in der Ost-Ukraine (so wie z.B. während des Zweiten Weltkriegs durch die Nazis in  Russland), so das der Vorwurf der systematisch begangnenen Kriegsverbrechen und Greultaten, die der Kremel und seine Propagandaabteilung gerne zusammenfabulieren möchte, absolut nicht haltbarer Unsinn sind und dieser Vorwurf und das Argument von im Internet rumgeisternden Kremeltrollen & Informationsmarionetten ebenso völlig undiskutabel bleibt.

Kriegsverbrechen und andere Greultaten, im organisierten großen Stil, bleiben halt nie geheim!
Das war auch schon während des Vietnamkriegs bei den von den USA begangenen so (auch wenn sie dafür nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden) und in vielen anderen Konflikten der letzten Jahrzehnte ebenso.


----------



## Eckism (27. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den nächsten Krieg führen wir dann mit Pfeil und Bogen.
> A.E.


Wir (der Mensch) sicherlich nicht.^^


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir (der Mensch) sicherlich nicht.^^


Menschen sind wie Kakerlaken. Wir können eigentlich unter allen Bedingungen überleben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2022)

Ich sag doch nicht, dass die Entwicklung vor Ort nicht relevant wäre, sondern nur, dass die aus öffentlichen Quellen verfügbaren Zahlen viel zu unpräzise sind, um damit verlässlich rechnen zu können. Man ist sich ja nicht einmal einig, welche Landesteile die Russen gerade konzentrieren. Wie will man ihre Opfer und Gefallenen gezählt haben? Bei den von den jeweiligen Militärs herausgegebenen Zahlen muss man zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt Manipulationen bis Faktor 5 in Betracht ziehen und das ergibt eine so große Spannweite, dass ein Vergleich mehr über eigene Annahmen denn über die Realität aussagt.



> Zur Strategieänderung der Russen so viel dass sie die Aktionsmöglichkeiten der Ukraine erhöhen könnte. Hätte sie mehr schwere Waffen könnte das die Russen zeitlich länger binden und materiell schwächen. Es liegt doch an uns ob wir ihr bei bester Möglichkeit dabei helfen, statt nur zu schauen wie sie sich schlägt und daran dann messen wieviele und welche Waffen man dort hinschickt.



Hätten sie mehr schwere Waffen EINSATZBEREIT. Aber schwere Waffensysteme verlangen typischerweise nach geschultem Personal und die Ukraine steht nicht mit 50 trainierten Panzerbesatzungen und 5 Panzern da. Und selbst das, was im Zuge verlorenen Geräts möglicherweise an gerätlosem Personal in der Landschaft rumsteht, wäre auf möglichst ähnliche Technik angewiesen, wie sie nur aus den Altbeständen der östlichen NATO-Partner kommen könnte. Aber denen 50 Leo 2 hinzustellen ändert vorerst gar nichts.



> Am meisten erstaunt dürfte Putin selbst sein.



Wäre nicht der erste Autokrat, der an der eigenen Arrogranz scheitert.



> Und bei 150000 Russen und 200000 Ukrainern dürften wohl auch die Waffen den Unterschied machen.



Im Bewegungskrieg ja. Aber sobald man auf Gehgeschwindigkeit runter ist, haben Verteidiger allgemein einen Heimvorteil. Bei Kämpfen in Städten sogar einen ziemlich extremen. Mal gucken, wie sich das in Charkiw entwickelt. Verglichen mit Kiev sollte Russland da in deutlicher Überzahl sein, da die Stadt weniger eigene Reserven zu bieten hatte, schon früh schlecht zugänglich für Verstärkungen war und im Zentrum des russischen Aufmarschs liegt. Wenn die Ukrainer dort trotzdem mehrere Tage Widerstand zu leisten schaffen, würde ich Kiev wegen besserer Vorbereitung und zahlenmäßig günstigerer Situation für kaum noch einnehmbar halten. (Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Putin nicht stattdessen auf Zerstörung umschwenkt. Die geht immer.)



> Auch nö, keine russischen Propagandisten sondern ThinkThanks, Militärexperten und Geostrategen sehen in Russlands derzeitiger Bewegung eine große Gefahr für das Europa was wir kennen. Und gerade die Beteiligungslosigkeit der USA bei einem russischen Angriff europäischen Bodens, sollte doch zumindest zu denken geben gelinde gesagt.
> Dass Leute immernoch drauf vetrauen Putin durch Sanktionen lenken zu können ist so als ob er dir ins Gesicht scheisst und du hoffst dass er nichts gefrühstückt hat. So mancher russischer Propagandist hat da wohl mehr Realitätswahrnemung als die erstarrten Zombies in unseren Reihen. Dabei ist es doch so leicht, einfach mal die Augen auf und glauben was man da sieht.



WTF?
Nur weil du, ThinkTanks und Militärexperten der Meinung sind, dass die USA in der Ukraine Europa verteidigen sollte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die USA das auch machen. Es gab etwas Ausbildungshilfe, das ist alles, aber garantiert nichts, was einen Stellvertreterkrieg führen könnte. Da ist die Bundeswehr in Afrika präsenter, aber in der Ukraine kämpft: Die Ukraine. Ende.



> Putin hat die NATO mit seiner kürzlichen Ansprache herausgefordert und man tat garnichts,



Ich glaube, du hast das Prinzip eines Verteidigungsbündnisses nicht kapiert. Die NATO ist kein Debatierclub, der auf unfreundliche Aussagen reagiert, sondern eine militärische Allianz, die aktiv wird, wenn eines ihrer Mitglieder angegriffen wird. Und das ist bislang nicht passiert und somit lassen sich aus nicht-Reaktionen auf nicht-passiertes auch nicht deine Schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Mit Ausnahme von Putins Drohungen bezüglich einer etwaigen Einmischung in die Ukraine (die ein offensiver Akt wäre und somit kein Thema für ein Verteidigungsbündniss) ist zwischen Russland und NATO-Mitgliedern bislang nicht ernsteres passiert, als zwischen Türkei und Griechenland im letzten Gasstreit.



> Was ist das für eine Logik..



Die von nicht-Kriegstreibern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Verlust von Charkiw wäre für die Ukraine sehr kontraproduktiv, sollte der Krieg  sich noch deutlich in die Länge ziehen, da in Charkiw mit KMDB / Morozv einer der größten Rüstungsproduzenten, für u.a. gepanzerte Fahrzeuge und Panzer, der Ukraine sitzt.
> 
> Deren Verlust würde für erhebliche Probleme bei der Wartung vorhandener Panzer (Ersatzteile), als auch beim Ersatz zerstörten Geräts sorgen.



Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie die Lagerung von Ersatzteilen über das Land verteilt ist. Zeit für Vorbereitungen hatte man ja. Der Verlust der Produktion dürfte dagegen über Monate relativ egal sein.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen ganz massive Sanktionen selbst gegen den Boss himself. Wie will Putin da weitermachen? Wie will er da wieder raus kommen? Letzte Ausfahrt in die Steinzeit atombomben?



Russland ist wirtschaftlich autark genug, um mehrere Monate ohne große Einbußen weiterzumachen und Putin wäre vermutlich mehrere Jahre in der Lage, ausbleibenden Westhandel mit einem Märchen über die Bösen Feinde Russlands zur eigenen Stärkung hinzudrehen. Neue Produktionsmaschinen, High-Tech-Apparaturen, für wärmere Breiten typische Lebensmittel - nichts von dem, was Russland in großen Mengen importiert muss man zwingend täglich haben und für einiges steht mit China sogar ein dankbarer Lieferant von Produkten in B-Qualität bereit. "Weitermachen" kann Putin unter Sanktionen durchaus. Es wäre nur schlauer, sie zu vermeiden, denn damit säße Russland in der gleichen Selbstisolation, die schon die Sowjetunion das Genick gebrochen hat. Aber ich fürchte, ein Putin würde das erstmal hinnehmen/auf spätere Lösungen setzen, anstatt sich geschlagen zu geben.

Spannend bleibt unter diesem Gesichtspunkt, wie er mit einer militärischen Niederlage umgeht. Die kann Russland zwar rein materiell noch lockerer wegstecken (geistig sehen es Paranoiker natürlich anders), aber man kann sie nicht schönreden und in dem Ausmaße auch nur schlecht verstecken.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Trump hat es über seinen Kumpel Putin geschafft, dass Deutschland in Zukunft deutlich mehr als 2% des BIP ins eigene Militär steckt. ************ Putin! -.-



Wird eh wieder alles im Lobby- und Rüstungsindustrie-Koruptionssumpf verschwinden. Wenn man sich mal anguckt, was Deutschland bereits in die Bundeswehr steckt und wie wenig einsatzbereite Armee dabei rauskommt...
Wenn es im Haus zu kalt ist, hilft Geldscheine ins Feuer schmeißen zwar prinzipiell, aber dichte Fenster wären sinnvoller.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben, Kommunist klingt halt auch besser als Autokrat, oder Despot,



Vor allem ist "Kommunist" etwas, dass automatisch nur die Feinde derjenigen sein können, die den Begriff ohne jeglichen Verstand als Schimpfwort einsetzen. "Despoten", "Autokraten", "Diktatoren" hat man dagegen mit schöner Regelmäßig zu Freunden erklärt.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Nazis benötigten übrigens 6 Wochen um Kiew zu erreichen und weitere 7 um die Stadt einzunehmen und sie nahmen keine Rücksicht auf die Bevölkerung.



Hitler mag Putins Vorbild sein, aber eher in Bezug auf Erfolge und da zählt der Ostfeldzug nur bedingt dazu.



> Warum diesen Ansatz nicht zu Friedengesprächen nutzen?



Frag Putin, warum er die Aggression nicht einstellt.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dem Staat.



Eigentlich dem Volk...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht die Spur eines Beweises, aber es hätte ja so sein können, wir wir es uns gewünscht hätten?



Die OSZE wiederspricht dir da. Putins ""Genozid"" ist zwar komplett erfunden, aber Gewalt gab es im Donbass seit der russischen Einmischung praktisch täglich, selbst zu besten Zeit mindestens wöchentlich, von beiden Seiten.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie die russischen Soldaten, wo man nix machen kann, wenn die zum "Urlaub" auf die Krim oder in den Donbass fahren - und da dann aktiv sind.



Bei Soldaten sollte nahezu jeder Staat auf der Erde etwas dagegen machen können. Denn die verpflichten sich eigentlich immer, nur für ein Land zu kämpfen.
Bei Privatpersonenen, auf die die Ukraine abstellt, sieht es anders aus. In Deutschland ist die Betätigung als Södldner afaik komplett verboten, aber das ist nationales Recht und keinesfalls überall gegeben. Von den Rekruten her ist die ukrainische Anwerbung also nicht mit der russischen Infiltration vergleichbar, vom offenen Ablauf her auch nicht und die so aufgestellten Truppen am Ende offen in Uniform für die Ukraine kämpfen dürften, vom Ergebnis her schon mal gar nicht.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist pure Angstmache!
> 
> Im Artikel selber steht dann schön im Konjunktiv:
> 
> ...



Was für "Abschreckungswaffen" hat Russland neben dem Nukleararsenal denn sonst? Geschweige denn welche, die als eigener Teil der Armee organisiert sind? Eben: Keine.

Es gibt nur
- Heer
- Marine
- Luft-(und Weltraum-)waffe
- Luftlandeeinheiten
- Strategische Raketentruppe
1-4 sind keine Abschreckungswaffen und außerdem bereits im Kriegseinsatz, also schon weit über Alarmbereitschaft hinaus. Nummer fünf ist (sieht man von ein paar Hanseln zum Anlagenschutz ab) ausschließlich mit Nuklearwaffen ausgerüstet.

Das einzige, was man an N-TV kritisieren könnte ist, dass sie überhaupt den Fakultativ benutzten. "Putin macht die Atomwaffen scharf" ist die tatsächliche Story, aber deren Präsentation wird abgemildert und mit dem vom Kreml wie üblich euphemistisch ausgewählten Vokabular verklausuliert.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist nur politisches Säbelgerassel. Man braucht keine Atomstreitkräfte in irgendwelche Bereitschaften zu versetzen, das sind diese sowieso 24/7. Jede Atommacht kann auf Knopfdruck schießen.



Da gibt es durchaus eine Abstufungen. Landgestützte mobile ICBMs spielen auf russischer Seite z.B. eine größere Rolle. Die können entweder in der Halle geparkt sein - oder feuerbereit im Wald stehen. Raketenuboote können entweder alle paar Tage oder alle paar Stunden nach neuen Befehlen gucken. Nur die silogestützten (ohnehin eher für Zweitschläge gedachten) Raketen dürften tatsächlich keinen großartig physisch schwankenden Einsatzstatus haben, da kann man nur Wartungsarbeiten abbrechen.

Quer durch alle Untergruppen der Atomstreitkräfte gibt es außerdem ein Netz an Sicherheitsmaßnahmen von "nur die oberste Führung hat die Abschusscodes und die Startvorrichtungen sind wortwörtlich verriegelt bis Änderungen angewiesen werden" bis "Ziel ist eingegeben, alle Sperren freigeschaltet, der Finger über dem Startknopf und im Falle eines Kontaktverlustes geht er runter"  gibt es da einige Abstufungen. Ich verweise an der Stelle auf Stanislav Petrov und Vasily Arkhipov. Hätten die ihre Entscheidungen nicht in einer unklaren Situation fällen können, sondern in einer höchster nuklearer Alarmbereitschaft, dann gäbe es die menschliche Zivilisation nicht mehr.


----------



## Eckism (27. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Menschen sind wie Kakerlaken. Wir können eigentlich unter allen Bedingungen überleben.


Der heutige Mensch? Dessen einzige Coronapanik der Klopapiermangel ist?^^
Wohl kaum...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Der heutige Mensch? Dessen einzige Coronapanik der Klopapiermangel ist?^^
> Wohl kaum...


Stell ihnen Strom, Heizung und Internet für 12 Monate ab und der Großteil dieser "Humankakerlaken", zumindest hier bei uns in den westlichen Industriestaaten, würde wohl elendig verenden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das "Qui Bono?"-Geschwurbel, bei dem das Internet wiederholt als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch herhalten muss, darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


Jemanden der einen einzelnen Satz aus dem Gesamtkontext reißt, unterstellt man nur allzu gerne Geschwurbel.
Selenskyi will keine Verhandlungen in einem Land das Kriegspartei ist. Es nutzt also dem ukrainischen Volk, dessen Freiheit man auch nicht zu günstig verkaufen sollte.


----------



## Lotto (27. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stell ihnen Strom, Heizung und Internet für 12 Monate ab und der Großteil dieser "Humankakerlaken", zumindest hier bei uns in den westlichen Industriestaaten, würde wohl elendig verenden.


12 Monate? Da reichen 4 Wochen.
Kein Strom? -> kein kochen, keine Heizung (selbst eine Gasheizung läuft nicht ohne Strom), kein Wasser, keine Abwasserentsorgung, keine Abfallentsorgung, kein Licht in Innenräumen, keine Kommunikationstechnik,...
Das mag auf Dörfern noch halbwegs funktionieren, aber in jeder Stadt (von Großstädten gar nicht erst zu reden) würden katastrophale Zustände herrschen und schon bald Anarchie und das Recht des Stärkeren.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist nur politisches Säbelgerassel. Man braucht keine Atomstreitkräfte in irgendwelche Bereitschaften zu versetzen, das sind diese sowieso 24/7. Jede Atommacht kann auf Knopfdruck schießen. Immer und überall.


Das wurde eben von einen Sicherheitsexperten im Fernsehen erklärt.
Es gibt mehrere Level für den Alarmzustand der Atomstreitkräfte.
In den USA gibt es ja DEFCON. Er meinte das was die Russen gemacht haben ist von Stufe 5 auf Stufe 4 zu gehen.
Bei 1 wäre es dann sehr kritisch.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

Man muss sich das mal vor Augen halten:
Das sitzt ein Mann im Kreml, der einen Angriffskrieg gegen "drogensüchtige Nazis in Kiew" führt, trifft dabei auf mehr Widerstand als gedacht, bekommt von großen Teilen der Welt für sein Verhalten den Stinkefinger gezeigt und beklagt sich dann über deren Verhalten und droht ihnen immer wieder durch die Blume mit nuklearem Holocaust... Wie bekloppt und der realen Welt entrückt muss man für so etwas sein?


----------



## facehugger (27. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Menschen sind wie Kakerlaken. Wir können eigentlich unter allen Bedingungen überleben.


Der Unterschied: Kakerlaken können A-Bomben wesentlich besser vertragen wie wir Menschen

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Der Unterschied: Kakerlaken können A-Bomben wesentlich besser vertragen wie wir Menschen
> 
> Gruß


Wird Bruce Banner dann zum Dauer Hulk?


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Ich finde das Witze hier aktuell unangebracht sind.



> Die Ukraine hat Friedensverhandlungen mit Russland zugestimmt. Die Delegationen sollen sich an der ukrainisch-belarusischen Grenze treffen. Es gebe keine Bedingungen, so das Büro des ukrainischen Präsidenten Selenskyj.
> 
> Die Ukraine hat sich zu Verhandlungen mit Russland bereit erklärt. Eine russische und eine ukrainische Delegation würden sich an der ukrainisch-belarusischen Grenze treffen, teilte das Büro des ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj mit. Es gebe keine Bedingungen. Ein Zeitpunkt wurde zunächst nicht genannt.
> 
> Das geplante Treffen am Fluss Prypjat in der Nähe von Tschernobyl soll auf Vermittlung des belarusischen Präsidenten Alexander Lukaschenko zustande gekommen sein, mit dem Selenskyj telefonierte. Dieser habe die Verantwortung dafür übernommen, dass alle in Belarus stationierten Flugzeuge, Hubschrauber und Raketen während der Anreise der ukrainischen Delegation am Boden blieben, so das ukrainische Präsidialamt.


Quelle: Ukraine stimmt Verhandlungen zu

Hoffentlich reist der ukrainische Präsident nicht noch persönlich dahin. Nachher kassieren sie ihn ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich reist der ukrainische Präsident nicht noch persönlich dahin.


Ich glaube nicht dass der sich momentan groß aus seinem Büro raustraut...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das Witze hier aktuell unangebracht sind.


Ist die welt denn anders zu ertragen? Ohne humor wird man irgendwann noch zum putin-versteher oder, noch schlimmer, reichsbürger.
Von daher gilt nach wie vor der spruch:
"Nimm das leben nicht so ernst, du kommst ja doch nicht lebend raus."   


RyzA schrieb:


> Das wurde eben von einen Sicherheitsexperten im Fernsehen erklärt.
> Es gibt mehrere Level für den Alarmzustand der Atomstreitkräfte.
> In den USA gibt es ja DEFCON. Er meinte das was die Russen gemacht haben ist von Stufe 5 auf Stufe 4 zu gehen.
> Bei 1 wäre es dann sehr kritisch.


Sozusagen hat putin den befehl gegeben die bömbchen in der aservatenkammer zu suchen, zu entstauben und zu prüfen, ob das plutonium da drin nicht schon weg oxidiert ist.   


RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich reist der ukrainische Präsident nicht noch persönlich dahin. Nachher kassieren sie ihn ein.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass der sich momentan groß aus seinem Büro raustraut...


Er traut sich schon, aber nicht auf "pseudo-neutrales" gebiet.
Nato-gebiet lehnt dagegen putin ab und nun versucht es wohl Israel.... To be continued... (ich sage mal final wird es peking)


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist die welt denn anders zu ertragen? Ohne humor wird man irgendwann noch zum putin-versteher oder, noch schlimmer, reichsbürger.


Das werde ich niemals. Ich habe auch nichts gegen Humor und bin eigentlich ein humorvoller Mensch.
Nur in diesem Kontext momentan überhaupt nicht.
Ich hatte auch schon per Whatsapp Putin und Schröder Witze zugeschickt bekommen.
Habe denen klar gemacht das ich aktuell nicht drüber lachen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Februar 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nato-gebiet lehnt dagegen putin ab und nun versucht es wohl Israel.... To be continued... (ich sage mal final wird es peking)


Damit könntest du sogar Recht haben. Israel wird vermutlich Putin ablehnen.


----------



## Lotto (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich reist der ukrainische Präsident nicht noch persönlich dahin. Nachher kassieren sie ihn ein.


Da werden natürlich Unterhändler von allen Seiten hingeschickt, alles andere wäre naiv.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das wurde eben von einen Sicherheitsexperten im Fernsehen erklärt.
> Es gibt mehrere Level für den Alarmzustand der Atomstreitkräfte.
> In den USA gibt es ja DEFCON. Er meinte das was die Russen gemacht haben ist von Stufe 5 auf Stufe 4 zu gehen.
> Bei 1 wäre es dann sehr kritisch.


Es geht auch eher um die Message, also die Drohung an sich. Wenn der Westen das natürlich weiterhin nicht ernst nimmt wird es weiter eskalieren. Man darf den Nationalstolz dieses Mannes nicht unterschätzen. Es muss dringend deeskaliert werden und eine Lösung gesucht werden wo alle ihr Gesicht wahren können und mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen. Dringend! Wir befinden uns gerade in einer Eskalationsspriale die wirklich zur Katastrophe führen kann, weil die Eskalation in kleinen Schritten passiert und niemand von beiden einen Rückzieher macht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Es geht auch eher um die Message, also die Drohung an sich. Wenn der Westen das natürlich weiterhin nicht ernst nimmt wird es weiter eskalieren. Man darf den Nationalstolz dieses Mannes nicht unterschätzen. Es muss dringend deeskaliert werden und eine Lösung gesucht werden wo alle ihr Gesicht wahren können und mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen. Dringend! Wir befinden uns gerade in einer Eskalationsspriale die wirklich zur Katastrophe führen kann, weil die Eskalation in kleinen Schritten passiert und niemand von beiden einen Rückzieher macht.


Am besten wären in der Tat Friedensverhandlungen. Aber nicht zu uneingeschränkten Bedingungen von Putin.
Das wäre eine komplette Selbstaufgabe für die Ukraine. Natürlich würde das weiteres Blutvergießen vermeiden.
Aber auch den Verlust von Freiheit bedeuten. Welche  für viele Ukrainer sehr wichtig ist.
Dann würde Putin ein Marionetten-Regime installieren und jeder der anderer Meinung ist zum Schweigen gebracht.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich reist der ukrainische Präsident nicht noch persönlich dahin. Nachher kassieren sie ihn ein.


Der Kremls hat nicht mal wirkliche Diplomaten als Unterhändler geschickt. Das ist nur ein weiterer Akt des Kreml Schmierentheaters, wo es darum geht der Welt vorzumachen, dass man ja nicht böse und an einer Verhandlungslösung interessiert sei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2022)

Diese Verhandlungen wenns wirklich welche geben sollte werden scheitern, alles andere wäre eine riesen Überraschung. Einfach weil Putin gar kein Interesse an einer Einigung hat - denn:


Lotto schrieb:


> eine Lösung gesucht werden wo alle ihr Gesicht wahren können


existiert für ihn nicht. Welche realistische/akzeptable Option soll es denn geben bei der Putin danach nicht (auch zu Hause) wie ein Vollidiot da steht? Das ist ja das gefährliche an der ganzen Sache: Putin kann nicht zurück. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass er in irgendeiner Form aufgehalten wird (oder unwahrscheinlich: vernünftig wird) bevor es im worst case jeden einzelnen hier das Leben kostet.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Putin kann nicht zurück. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass er in irgendeiner Form aufgehalten wird (oder unwahrscheinlich: vernünftig wird) bevor es im worst case jeden einzelnen hier das Leben kostet.


Es gibt für mich nur 3 Möglichkeiten wie er aufgehalten werden kann:


er wird abgesetzt (weiß nicht ob das so möglich ist)
er fällt einen Attentat zum Opfer
er wird durch eine Revolution gestürzt

Außerdem noch was anderes:



> Der Leiter der russischen Delegation bei einem Uno-Klimatreffen in Paris hat sich für den russischen Großangriff auf die Ukraine entschuldigt. Das berichten die US-amerikanische Tageszeitung »Washington Post« und die Nachrichtenagentur AFP. Nach einer leidenschaftlichen Erklärung seiner ukrainischen Kollegin zur Lage in ihrem Land habe Oleg Anisimow überraschend erklärt, er wolle »im Namen aller Russen für die Unfähigkeit, diesen Konflikt zu verhindern, um Entschuldigung bitten«, berichteten demnach mehrere Quellen nach der Abschluss-Sitzung der 195 Mitgliedstaaten des Weltklimarats (IPCC).


Russischer Diplomat soll sich für Invasion entschuldigt haben

Sehr mutig und couragiert.  Nur wenn er nach Hause kommt wird ihm bestimmt der Prozess wegen Landesverrats  gemacht.


Menschen protestieren gegen Krieg in der Ukraine: Antikriegsdemonstrationen von Moskau bis Sibirien

Immer mehr Russen werden wach wenn sie die Wahrheit erfahren. Es werden sich hoffentlich noch mehr Menschen den Protesten anschließen. Irgendwann sind es soviele das Putin sie nicht mehr einfach verhaften oder niederknüppeln lassen kann.

Auch in Deutschland wurde für den Frieden demonstriert:

Hunderttausende demonstrieren in Berlin gegen Angriff auf Ukraine

und in vielen anderen Städten.

Sollten bei uns in der Stadt auch Friedens-Demos angekündigt werden gehe ich mit auf die Straße.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland wurde für den Frieden demonstriert:
> 
> Hunderttausende demonstrieren in Berlin gegen Angriff auf Ukraine
> 
> ...


In Deutschland und anderen Ländern zu demonstrieren hat nur einen Zweck...unnötig Geld vom Staat für die Sicherheitskräfte zu verballern, was woanders besser aufgehoben ist.

Oder denkt ihr, das es einen Putin interessiert?^^


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich nur 3 Möglichkeiten wie er aufgehalten werden kann:
> 
> er wird abgesetzt (weiß nicht ob das so möglich ist)
> er fällt einen Attentat zum Opfer
> er wird durch eine Revolution gestürzt


Punkt 1 und 3 halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Punkt 2 für interessant.
Im Moment wird mutmaßlich gerade viel davon kaputt gemacht, was die Oligarchensippschaften (in meinem Kopf) so generell umtreibt. Primär Geld und Wertvermögen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, wie lange die da noch hinschauen.
Allerdings muss auch klar sein, dass Putin in seinem Umfeld (so schreiben es zumindest die Medien) viele Posten und Pöstchen aus seinem ehemaligen Geheimdienstumfeld besetzt hat. Da wird es sehr viel Loyalität und noch mehr persönliche Abhängigkeiten geben. Wird schwer zu sein, in diesem Sinne nahe genug heranzukommen.

Edit:








						Oligarchen rücken vorsichtig von Putin ab
					

Westliche Sanktionen im Zuge des Überfalls auf die Ukraine sollen vor allem Russlands Wirtschaftselite, die Oligarchen, treffen. Erstmals seit Kriegsbeginn äußern sich zwei der prominentesten Vertreter dieses Zirkels kritisch. Putins Macht können die Milliardäre allerdings kaum gefährden.




					www.n-tv.de
				




PS: Hat jemand Nr. 47 gesehen?


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland und anderen Ländern zu demonstrieren hat nur einen Zweck...unnötig Geld vom Staat für die Sicherheitskräfte zu verballern, was woanders besser aufgehoben ist.
> 
> Oder denkt ihr, das es einen Putin interessiert?^^


Schon mal etwas von Solidarität gehört? Mit den Ukrainern?
Und die Wirkung von Medien?
Selbst wenn Putin das nicht interessieren sollte, dann bestimmt jede Menge andere Menschen.
Was wiederrum noch mehr Proteste auslösen könnte. Auch in Russland.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Solidarität gehört? Mit den Ukrainern?
> Und die Wirkung von Medien?
> Selbst wenn Putin das nicht interessieren sollte, dann bestimmt jede Menge andere Menschen.
> Was wiederrum noch mehr Proteste auslösen könnte. Auch in Russland.


Wiederum gefragt...wird es Putin interessieren?
Du gehst davon aus, das Putin irgendwann mal normal im Kopp wird bzw. Eine Gefühlsregung zeigt...das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.

Solidarität zeigen...das wärmt in kalter Nacht nicht, macht das Bäuchlein nicht voll und schützt nicht vor Bomben, Raketen etc....
Spende Geld, Kleidung, Decken und so nen Kram, das bringt denen mehr als Demos ohne jeglichen Sinn.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2022)

> Von der Leyen hatte sich am Sonntag für einen EU-Beitritt der Ukraine ausgesprochen. Auf die Frage einer Reporterin des Senders Euronews nach einer Aufnahme des Landes in die Gemeinschaft sagte sie: "Im Laufe der Zeit gehören sie tatsächlich zu uns. Sie sind einer von uns und wir wollen sie drin haben." Zuvor hatte Selenskyj auf die Entscheidung gedrängt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei allen Sympathien und Solidarität für die Ukraine, aber was das schon wieder für ein Schwachsinn aus Brüssel...

Selbst wenn die russische Invasion aktuell nicht stattfinden würde, hätte die Ukraine noch mehr als genug innere Baustellen (Korruption, Misswirtschaft, Überschuldung, usw), die einem EU-Beitritt im Grunde im Wege stünden.
Wieso fängt man da schon wieder an das Pferd vom Schwanz aufzäumen zu wollen?

Hat man in Brüssel eigentlich gar nichts aus der EU-Osterweiterung der vergangenen 20 Jahre gelernt?
Braucht man dahingehend wirklich noch mehr Sorgenkinder in der Union?

Natürlich sollte es der Ukraine mittel- bis langfristig offen stehen ein Teil der EU werden zu können, aber dazu braucht das Land erst einmal vor allen auch intern Stabilität (und damit meine ich nicht nur keine russischen Eroberer innerhalb seiner Staatsgrenzen) und endlich umfangreiche Reformen, die leider seit dem Maidan 2014 und die Entwicklungen der Folgejahre (Ost-Ukraine, ect) auf der Strecke geblieben sind, oder nicht die gewünschte Wirkung erreichen konnten.

Solange wäre beiden Seiten mit einer "ungebundenen Partnerschaft" wohl weit mehr geholfen, als mit einer Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

ich wollts auch grad...



Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland und anderen Ländern zu demonstrieren hat nur einen Zweck...unnötig Geld vom Staat für die Sicherheitskräfte zu verballern, was woanders besser aufgehoben ist.
> 
> Oder denkt ihr, das es einen Putin interessiert?^^



Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass derlei Solidaritätsbekundungen dazu führen könnten dass zum Beispiel Leute wie der Herr Anisimow den Mut finden, sich offen zu äußern und somit quasi wissentlich in Gefahr begeben? Und genau das brauch die ganze Welt momentan mehr als alles andere!

edit:
und schon wieder.



> Solidarität zeigen...das wärmt in kalter Nacht nicht, macht das Bäuchlein nicht voll und schützt nicht vor Bomben, Raketen etc....
> Spende Geld, Kleidung, Decken und so nen Kram, das bringt denen mehr als Demos ohne jeglichen Sinn.



Du verstehst es scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Ist was OT, aber sicher nicht unwichtig. Ist leider keine deutschsprachige Quelle.

"China seinerseits kündigte die Abhaltung von Marineübungen im Südchinesischen Meer vom 27. Februar bis 1. März an. Zuvor sagten Beamte der VR China, dass „die Zeit für Taiwans Rückkehr nach Hause“ naht."

Der Bosporus wird gesperrt für russische Schiffe.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wiederum gefragt...wird es Putin interessieren?
> Du gehst davon aus, das Putin irgendwann mal normal im Kopp wird bzw. Eine Gefühlsregung zeigt...das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.


Es ist unrelevant ob es Putin interessiert. Der ist eh krank im Kopf.


Eckism schrieb:


> Solidarität zeigen...das wärmt in kalter Nacht nicht, macht das Bäuchlein nicht voll und schützt nicht vor Bomben, Raketen etc....
> Spende Geld, Kleidung, Decken und so nen Kram, das bringt denen mehr als Demos ohne jeglichen Sinn.


Die Demos haben einen Sinn. Den du scheinbar nicht verstehst.  Außerdem überlege ich tatsächlich auch noch für die Ukraine zu spenden.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Mir bereiten aktuelle Pressemeldungen Sorge, 
wonach nun auch Belarus auf Seiten Russlands im Krieg mitmischen will.
Der Flächenbrand wäre das gefährliche für Europa... 

Als würde es nicht reichen, dass ein durchgeknallter Diktator sein Nachbarland ohne Grund angreift.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

Friedensdemo statt Rosenmontagszug in Köln
					

Das geplante Rosenmontagsfest im Stadion wurde wegen des Kriegs in der Ukraine abgesagt, stattdessen zieht eine Friedensdemo durch die Kölner Innenstadt.




					www.koeln.de
				




Und auch dazu haben sich die Karnevalisten nicht grundlos entschieden.


----------



## blautemple (28. Februar 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wiederum gefragt...wird es Putin interessieren?
> Du gehst davon aus, das Putin irgendwann mal normal im Kopp wird bzw. Eine Gefühlsregung zeigt...das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Solidarität zeigen...das wärmt in kalter Nacht nicht, macht das Bäuchlein nicht voll und schützt nicht vor Bomben, Raketen etc....
> Spende Geld, Kleidung, Decken und so nen Kram, das bringt denen mehr als Demos ohne jeglichen Sinn.


Je mehr Menschen auf der Welt demonstrieren, desto wahrscheinlicher wird es das die Menschen in Russland das mitbekommen und das macht es wiederum wahrscheinlicher das die Menschen in Russland auch auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Je mehr Menschen auf der Welt demonstrieren, desto wahrscheinlicher wird es das die Menschen in Russland das mitbekommen und das macht es wiederum wahrscheinlicher das die Menschen in Russland auch auf die Straße gehen.


Und im gewissen Maße stärkt es jene Tapferen in Russland, die für Frieden auf die Straße gehen.
Und im gewissen Maße stärkt es die tapferen Ukrainer, die sich den Invasoren entgegenstellen.


----------



## facehugger (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand Nr. 47 gesehen?


Ein Schelm, ein kleiner Deswegen lief der Film wohl am WE im TV...

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Emotional verstehe ich das, aber brandgefährlich, weil sich das ganz schnell auf NATO Gebiet ausweiten könnte:

aus nTV:
Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker+++ 09:30 Letten dürfen in der Ukraine kämpfen+++​Das lettische Parlament erlaubt Staatsangehörigen, in der Ukraine zu kämpfen. Diese Entscheidung sei einstimmig gefallen, heißt es in einer Erklärung. "Unsere Bürgerinnen und Bürger, die die Ukraine unterstützen und dort freiwillig zur Verteidigung der Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine und unserer gemeinsamen Sicherheit dienen wollen, müssen dazu in der Lage sein", sagt Juris Rancanis, Vorsitzender der parlamentarischen Kommission für Verteidigung, Inneres und Korruptionsprävention, die den Gesetzentwurf verfasst hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das lettische Parlament erlaubt Staatsangehörigen, in der Ukraine zu kämpfen


OK, DAS halte ich für keine gute Idee. :-/


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> OK, DAS halte ich für keine gute Idee. :-/


Meine ich ja...


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte es der Ukraine mittel- bis langfristig offen stehen ein Teil der EU werden zu können


Und nur darum geht es. Nur darum.



Lotto schrieb:


> Man darf den Nationalstolz dieses Mannes nicht unterschätzen.


Damit hat man in Deutschland so seine leidlich Erfahrungen gemacht. Es gibt gute Gründe, warum Nationalismus und übersteigertes Nationalgefühl bei uns nicht mehr wirklich opportun sind. Ist Putin so dumm, dass er die Fehler anderer selber machen muss, um zu lernen, dass dieser Weg shitty ist?



> tagesschau.de
> US-Geheimdienst: Belarus könnte sich Krieg anschließen ​Belarus könnte sich nach US-Geheimdienstinformationen noch heute der Militärinvasion Russlands in die Ukraine anschließen. Die Entscheidung des belarusischen Staatschefs Alexander Lukaschenko, Soldaten ins Nachbarland zu schicken, hänge vom Ausgang der Gespräche zwischen Russland und der Ukraine ab, sagte ein hoher US-Geheimdienstbeamter.


Das kommt jetzt aber überraschend... -.-


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

Derweil in Schweden und Finnland: 
	

	







						NATO-Beitrittskampagnen in Finnland und Schweden nehmen an Fahrt auf
					

In Finnland und Schweden gibt die russische Aggression in der Ukraine den Befürwortern einer NATO-Mitgliedschaft Auftrieb.




					www.euractiv.de


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das lettische Parlament erlaubt Staatsangehörigen, in der Ukraine zu kämpfen.


Ufff, das halte ich aber für extrem gewagt, denn man darf nicht vergessen das Lettland Mitglied in der EU und in der Nato ist. Die aus historischen Gründen begründete angst im Baltikum ist verständlich, natürlich auch die starke Solidarität mit der Ukraine. Aber das könnte ein Bumerang für sie werden, dies könnte die Verhandlungsstärke von EU/Nato schwächen, Putin motivieren stärker gegen diese Länder vorzugehen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Derweil in Schweden und Finnland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ewig neutrale Schweden und das zwangsneutrale Finnland wollen in die NATO?
Habe kein Problem mit den zwei Kandidaten.
Aber Mr. Putin: Your Mission jetzt schon failed...


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ewig neutrale Schweden und das zwangsneutrale Finnland wollen in die EU?


Aber die sind doch schon lange in der EU?


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber die sind doch schon lange in der EU?


Ich korrigiere, meinte natürlich NATO, sorry


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber die sind doch schon lange in der EU?


Die wollen ja auch in die NATO.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

wer etwas konkretes machen kann und möchte:

Übernachtungsplätze übrig?








						The platform for solidarity in action and direct human connections | #Unterkunft Ukraine
					

Thanks to all supporters.




					elinor.network
				




"Taxiservice for Peace
small group of people supporting the idea of offering transport to people in need. this group should put offers in a system. A)who is offered housing ,how many people and where  B) who wants to join the transport with their own car  C) who wants to donate for fuel D) who is in contact with people in need."








						🌷Taxiservice for peace 🌷 | Facebook
					

https://www.taxiforpeace.de   DONATIONS: 💓🤗💓  DE 09430609671280978000  HOW THIS WORK?  1. We help people in need from Ukraine to get into safe countries  2. We offer pick ups and drive people into...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2022)

Ich beschränke mich lieber auf eine Geldspende für die Menschen in der Ukraine, denn die meisten können oder wollen nicht flüchten. Ich habe die Tage 50€ an Nachbar in Not gespendet, ist eine Hilfsorganisation in Österreich, die kaufen wichtiges wie Medizin oder Decken usw und transportieren es in die Ukraine. Ich glaube die EU macht das schon gut, sie wollen den Flüchtlingen helfen. Auch andere Firmen und Organisationen wollen helfen, ich habe zum Beispiel gelesen das Ukrainer gratis mit der Bahn fahren dürfen, und dergleichen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

alles gut, richtig und wichtig. In der FB-Gruppe werden zum Beispiel aber auch Fahrer/Beifahrer für einen Konvoi gesucht, der am Mittwoch Leute aus Lviv rausholen wird. Denn fakt ist auch: es wollen eingige da raus und wissen nicht wie, größtenteils Frauen mit Kindern.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass derlei Solidaritätsbekundungen dazu führen könnten dass zum Beispiel Leute wie der Herr Anisimow den Mut finden, sich offen zu äußern und somit quasi wissentlich in Gefahr begeben? Und genau das brauch die ganze Welt momentan mehr als alles andere!


Lass den Herrn Anisimow erstmal wieder nach Russland...man weiß ja, wie man in Russland mit politischen Gegnern umgeht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Schon mal etwas von Solidarität gehört? Mit den Ukrainern?
> Und die Wirkung von Medien?
> Selbst wenn Putin das nicht interessieren sollte, dann bestimmt jede Menge andere Menschen.
> Was wiederrum noch mehr Proteste auslösen könnte. Auch in Russland.


Putin hat nicht umsonst kurz vor dem Angriff die Deutsche Welle abgesägt.
Die Zivilbevölkerung in Russland bekommt das großteils gar nicht mit...
Im übrigen finden auch ohne Demo jeder die momentane Situation mächtig shice.

Ich demonstriere nun erstmal in meiner Mittagspause und arbeite ne halbe Stunde aus Protest nicht.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> alles gut, richtig und wichtig. In der FB-Gruppe werden zum Beispiel aber auch Fahrer/Beifahrer für einen Konvoi gesucht, der am Mittwoch Leute aus Lviv rausholen wird. Denn fakt ist auch: es wollen eingige da raus und wissen nicht wie, größtenteils Frauen mit Kindern.


Ist wohl für die Meisten von uns echt weit weg. Bei mir gut 1.200 km.
Scheinbar hast Du Kontakte.
Frag doch mal die Admins, ob du hier Adressen/Konten für Spenden oder Unterkünfte für Flüchtlinge  veröffentlichen darfst.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

nein ich habe bis auf eine ukrainische Kollegin keine Kontakte und helfe auch nur mit finanziellen Mitteln, soweit ich kann - und eben mit dem weitergeben bestehender Möglichkeiten. ^^


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> OK, DAS halte ich für keine gute Idee. :-/



Wenn der Irre im Kreml angreifen will, wird er das tun und sich irgendeinen Grund dafuer ausdenken (oder auch nicht). Wenn er nicht angreifen will, wird er sich auch nicht von ein paar Letten in ukrainischer Uniform dazu provozieren lassen.

Uebrigens sind im russischen Bombenhagel bereits Buerger von NATO-Staaten gestorben. Den Kriegsgrund gibt es also laengst.

Wir muessen uns von der romantischen Vorstellung loesen, Putin wuerde Passivitaet belohnen. Und wir sollten auch nicht so hochnaesig ueber seine Pufferzonen-Begehrlichkeiten reden - die deutsche Pufferzone heisst Polen und hat es uns zusammen mit franzoesischen Nuklearwaffen jahrzehntelang ermoeglicht, unsere Bundeswehr zu etwas zusammenzusparen, was den Wortteil "wehr" arg deplatziert erscheinen laesst. Und unsere augenrollende Untaetigkeit hat Putin ueberhaupt erst ermutigt zu tun, was er eben so tut. Haetten wir uns schon vor 10 Jahren aus der Abhaengigkeit von russischen Energietraegerlieferungen befreit, haette er nicht mit unserem Geld seine Armee aufruesten koennen.

Das Einzige, was hier hilft, ist Druck - und davon soviel wie moeglich. Also ein moeglichst verlustreicher Krieg gegen die Ukraine und eine spuerbare Abkuehlung der Komfortzonen von ihm und dem Gesindel, mit dem er sich umgibt. Wenn naemlich Leichensaecke statt Erfolgsmeldungen von der Front kommen, das eigene Geld nichts mehr wert oder eingefroren ist, man sich nichts mehr dafuer kaufen und man auch nicht mehr zu seiner Londoner Villa fliegen kann, beginnt der Druck im Kessel zu steigen und Putins Uhr abzulaufen. Denn das ist das Gute an Parasiten wie Lawrow oder Medwedew - steigt das Wasser, sinkt die Loyalitaet.

Und Fakt ist nun mal - er muss! weg. Denn er hat mittlerweile so ziemlich alle Tueren zugeschlagen, um den Konflikt gesichtswahrend zu beenden und der Westen umgekehrt ihn zur persona non grata erklaert, mit der man sich kaum je wieder an einen Tisch setzen wird - egal, wie lang der ist (und das zu Recht - denn Vertragstreue ist ja erkennbar nicht sein Ding).


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

Ukraine: Russische Nachrichtenseite erklärt versehentlich Putins Großmachtsphantasien - Anonleaks
					

Ein nur kurz, vielleicht sogar versehentlich online gestellter Artikel auf ria.ru zeigt, worum es Putin mit der Ukraine geht




					anonleaks.net
				












						Наступление России и нового мира
					

Новый мир рождается на наших глазах. Военная операция России на Украине открыла новую эпоху — причем сразу в трех измерениях. И конечно, в четвертом,... РИА Новости, 26.02.2022




					web.archive.org


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Uebrigens sind im russischen Bombenhagel bereits Buerger von NATO-Staaten gestorben. Den Kriegsgrund gibt es also laengst.


Sorry, ich glaube, es ist nicht gut, einen Kriegsgrund für die Nato herauf zu beschwören.
So was wird grundsätzlich im (nuklearen) Desaster für Alle enden.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Uebrigens sind im russischen Bombenhagel bereits Buerger von NATO-Staaten gestorben. Den Kriegsgrund gibt es also laengst.


Ich glaub, das hat eher mit NATO-Boden statt NATO-Bürgern zu tun.
Wenn ein Schrappnelchen irgenwie über die NATO-Grenze fliegt, wirds seeeehr ungemütlich, dann muss Putin ausgeschaltet werden, bevor er mitbekommt, das die NATO kommt.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube, es ist nicht gut, einen Kriegsgrund für die Nato herauf zu beschwören.



Du hast meinen Punkt nicht verstanden. Wenn der Irre im Kreml Krieg gegen die NATO fuehren will, deklariert er solche Opfer post mortem zu NATO-Soldaten um und erteilt den Marschbefehl. Da braucht es keine Letten.

Wir sollten viel weniger Zeit damit verplempern uns zu fragen, was man haette anders machen koennen oder wie man ihn besaenftigen kann und besser das offensichtliche Aggressionsziel - und das hat er ja freundlicherweise schriftlich formuliert und der NATO per Post geschickt - akzeptieren und nachdenken, wie wir damit umgehen werden. Eine Ukrainerin bei Anne Will hat das gestern schoen auf den Punkt gebracht: die allgemein westliche und speziell deutsche Aussen- und Verteidigungspolitik ist auf Reagieren statt Agieren angelegt. Wir verwalten das Elend, das anders schaffen - nicht nur, aber auch, weil wir weder eine eigene Vision haben geschweige denn bereit waeren, uns fuer sie zu engagieren.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Punkt nicht verstanden. Wenn der Irre im Kreml Krieg gegen die NATO fuehren will, deklariert er solche Opfer post mortem zu NATO-Soldaten um und erteilt den Marschbefehl. Da braucht es keine Letten.


Nun gut, diesen Blickwinkel hatte ich tatsächlich nicht.
Mittlerweile traut man ja diesem Typen alles zu, der mit wabbelndem Bierbauch halbnackig auf einem Pferd durch die Gegend zu reisen pflegt .
Nur, was hat er von einem Krieg mit der NATO?
Weltuntergang?
Ich meine, was soll das Kuhkacka???


JePe schrieb:


> die allgemein westliche und speziell deutsche Aussen- und Verteidigungspolitik ist auf Reagieren statt Agieren angelegt.


Nun ja, prinzipiell ist die NATO ja auch ein Verteidigungs- und kein Angriffsbündnis.
Da ist reagieren Doktrin, was ich ja erst mal für gut befinde.
Unbedarft der Tatsache, dass im Speziellen D. seine Armee in den letzten 15-20 Jahren  zu einem Papiertiger hat verkommen lassen...


Edit:
Gerade eine Whatsapp von einem Aktiven bekommen.
Das Z auf den ganzen Russengefährten wäre die Abkürzung für Zapad = Westen
Ich kann weder russisch noch kyrillisch.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Oder ist das Schwurbel?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gerade eine Whatsapp von einem Aktiven bekommen.
> Das Z auf den ganzen Russengefährten wäre die Abkürzung für Zapad = Westen
> Ich kann weder russisch noch kyrillisch.
> ...


запад --> Westen auf russisch.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> запад --> Westen auf russisch.


Und diese , ich sage mal 3 ist ein Z bei uns?


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2022)

Ja.

EDIT: Wobei ich da jetzt weder anfangen wuerde meine Waschmaschine sprechen zu hoeren noch wuerde ich die russischen Streitkraefte fuer so dumm halten, ihr Angriffsziel gut sichtbar auf die Panzer zu schreiben. Die Ukraine liegt aus russischer Sicht eben im: Westen. Und die Chance, dass es ein (fuer uns) bedeutungsloser Buchstabe ist, wuerde ich auch nicht unterschaetzen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Die russische Armee bombardiert wieder zivile Einrichtungen wie Schulen und Krankenhäuser, wie sie es schon in Tschetschenien und Syrien gemacht haben.  Das sind Kriegsverbrecher!

Angeblich habe sie jetzt Lufthoheit. Das könnte es für die Ukrainer deutlich schwerer machen.


----------



## lucky1levin (28. Februar 2022)

> *З* (kleingeschrieben *з*) ist ein kyrillischer Buchstabe und Teil des russischen und anderer Alphabete. Seine Aussprache ist /⁠z⁠/ – ein stimmhaftes S, wie es zum Beispiel im deutschen Wort Sonne vorkommt, bzw. palatalisiert / zʲ/. ), der wahrscheinlich eine Variante des griechischen Theta darstellt.



Quelle: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/З#:...ine Variante des griechischen Theta darstellt.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> запад --> Westen auf russisch.


Kann das sein, dass die meisten Russensoldaten gedacht haben, es geht ins Manöver?


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die meisten Russensoldaten gedacht haben, es geht ins Manöver?


Ja. Das wurde schon vor ein paar Tagen im Fernsehen gesagt.
"Manöver" und danach "Sondereinsatz" aber niemals "Invasion".

Die werden von der russischen Militärführung verarscht und verheizt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich habe sie jetzt Lufthoheit. Das könnte es für die Ukrainer deutlich schwerer machen.


Das kann sich auch wieder ändern, wenn die Luftabwehrraketen aus Deutschland eintreffen.
Man muss halt hoffen, dass die Ukrainische Armee noch Nachschub bekommt und nicht abgeschnitten ist.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

hier scheint gerade jemand etwas loswerden zu wollen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIPNVm6lNfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: und schon ist er wieder weg. ^^


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die russische Armee bombardiert wieder zivile Einrichtungen wie Schulen und Krankenhäuser, wie sie es schon in Tschetschenien und Syrien gemacht haben.  Das sind Kriegsverbrecher!


Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet.
Angriffskrieg ist Angriffskrieg.
Haste Kuhkacke am Schuh, haste Kuhkacke am Schuh...


RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich habe sie jetzt Lufthoheit. Das könnte es für die Ukrainer deutlich schwerer machen.


Im "offenen " Schlachtfeld ist die Luftüberlegenheit essenziell.
Aber:
Die Ziele liegen ja ganz klar bei der Einnahme von Städten und ganz obenan Kiew.
Glaube mir, mit JaBos kannste da nicht viel machen, viel zu schnell und in Straßenzügen kaum ein Objekt gut anvisierbar.
Außer:
Extreme Kollateralschäden im zivilen Bereich werden in Kauf genommen = DER Maßstab
Putin wird immer mehr unglaubwürdiger, je heftiger er bombardieren lässt.
Er kann den Konflikt jetzt schon nicht mehr konventionell-militärisch lösen, ich denke, dass weiss er bereits.

Im städtischen Bereich müssen wohl oder übel dann primär Hubschrauber eingesetzt werden und diese sind natürlich recht einfache Beute für Stinger & Co..


PS:
Für alle, die wie ich in Österreich beheimatet sind.
Hier kann man Unterkünfte für ukrainische Flüchtlinge anmelden.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat das gerade eben gemacht.








						Maßnahmen zur Nachbarschaftshilfe angelaufen
					

In Österreich sind die Maßnahmen zur Nachbarschaftshilfe für Menschen aus der Ukraine angelaufen. Eine Koordinierungsstelle ist unter der Mailadresse ‚nachbarschaftsquartier@bbu.gv.at‘ erreichbar.



					bmi.gv.at


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Putin wird immer mehr unglaubwürdiger, je heftiger er bombardieren lässt.


Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

kleine zwischenfrage:
taucht der thread bei euch auch nicht mehr unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" auf?


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


Gott bewahre!
Bestenfalls wachen ein paar von uns am nächsten Morgen in der Steinzeit auf.
Die getauchten strategischen U-Boote der Amis brauchen keinen Schlüssel vom Präsidenten.
Die reagieren nur auf "Atombombe" und schießen alles, was sie haben, auf ihre Ziele in Russland ab.
Massive Vergeltungsstrategie eben...


Jahtari schrieb:


> kleine zwischenfrage:
> taucht der thread bei euch auch nicht mehr unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" auf?


nö, alles wie sonst


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gerade eine Whatsapp von einem Aktiven bekommen.
> Das Z auf den ganzen Russengefährten wäre die Abkürzung für Zapad = Westen
> Ich kann weder russisch noch kyrillisch.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Ich denke das soll bei dem alten russischen Material, was da so im allgemeinen rumfährt, die Freund-Feind-Kennung verbessern. Kann natürlich auch ne Ansage sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


Dann ist der Arsch ab.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> taucht der thread bei euch auch nicht mehr unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" auf?





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjSd62AMKes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bei mir taucht er noch auf.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


Das wäre ein wahnsinniger Massenmord welcher den 3. Weltkrieg bzw atomaren Holocaust nach sich ziehen würde.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


Die Dialektik des Atomzeitalters: Atomwaffen zur Abschreckung möglicher Gegner und gleichzeitig nukleare Infrastruktur, z.B. in Form von Atomkraftwerken, als von sich selbst gelegte Atommine, die gegen einen selbst verwendet werden und damit zur Selbstabschreckung dienen kann.






__





						Update 3 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org
				





> Ukraine informed the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) today that missiles hit the site of a radioactive waste disposal facility in Kiev overnight but there were no reports of damage to the building or any indications of a radioactive release, Director General Rafael Mariano Grossi said.
> [...]


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre ein wahnsinniger Massenmord welcher den 3. Weltkrieg bzw atomaren Holocaust nach sich ziehen würde.


Das glaube ich nicht, Der Einsatz von Atomwaffen ist zwar nicht schön, aber jedes Land rechnet damit und ich denke, dass auch die Bundesregierung eine Vorgehensweise in der Schublade hat, wenn ein Land eine Atomwaffe einsetzen würde,
Die Ukraine ist kein Nato Land. Die Nato würde also nicht mit irgendeinem Gegenschlag antworten aber interessant ist es schon, was man täte.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Nato würde also nicht mit irgendeinem Gegenschlag antworten aber interessant ist es schon, was man täte.


@Threshold : 
Genau das würde nicht die NATO, sondern die USA, nein die US-U-Boot Kommandanten tun.
Die haben glasklare, unzweideutige Befehle.
Glaube mir, die getauchten strategischen U-Boote sind jetzt schon nicht mehr erreichbar.

Ich will aber überhaupt gar nicht wissen, ob ich recht habe...


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich finde es btw. witzig, wie die ganzen Schwurbler mit diesem Video ums Eck kommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy759dlJWYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einseitiger geht natürlich Berichterstattung nicht. Und: Warum gibt es den Beitrag nicht bei Öffis zu gucken. Wahrscheinlich weil der völlig wertfrei und unabhängig ist.

Und vielleicht an die, die meinen Putin ist der neu Völkerrechtsvertreter: Wenn er so ein lupenreiner "Demokrat" ist, warum werden dann Demonstranten in Russland einfach weg gekerkert? Wahrscheinlich, weil das auch alles Faschisten sind, oder?

Ich wollte es in dem anderen Thread nicht schreiben, da sind mir zu viele geistige Tiefflieger unterwegs.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2022)

Nur der Vollstaendigkeit halber - der Macher hinter diesem "Film" ist Mirko Moebius, ostdeutscher "irgendwas mit IT"-Futzi (Name seiner Firma - "IT goes successful" mit dem Schwerpunkt E-Marketing), der 2014 zum "Kriegsberichterstatter" mutierte und bei diversen Gelegenheiten Schauermaeren von an ukrainischen Panzern festgebundenen Maedchen erzaehlte, die kurz vor ihrer Vergewaltigung noch die Kreuzigung von Kleinkindern ansehen mussten - und damit auch nicht aufhoerte, als diese Raeuberpistole laengst als russische Propaganda entlarvt wurde.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Wow, dass hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet
So einen Schritt gab es wohl nicht mal in WK II, oder?
+++14:48 Schweiz schließt sich EU-Sanktionen gegen Russland an +++​Die Schweiz übernimmt die EU-Sanktionen gegen Russland. Das beschloss der Bundesrat in Bern angesichts des russischen Krieges in der Ukraine.


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Nur der Vollstaendigkeit halber - der Macher hinter diesem "Film" ist Mirko Moebius, ostdeutscher "irgendwas mit IT"-Futzi (Name seiner Firma - "IT goes successful" mit dem Schwerpunkt E-Marketing), der 2014 zum "Kriegsberichterstatter" mutierte und bei diversen Gelegenheiten Schauermaeren von an ukrainischen Panzern festgebundenen Maedchen erzaehlte, die kurz vor ihrer Vergewaltigung noch die Kreuzigung von Kleinkindern ansehen mussten - und damit auch nicht aufhoerte, als diese Raeuberpistole laengst als russische Propaganda entlarvt wurde.


Ich dachte es mir schon: Bitte hier Profilbild von @Poulton einfügen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Dialektik des Atomzeitalters: Atomwaffen zur Abschreckung möglicher Gegner und gleichzeitig nukleare Infrastruktur, z.B. in Form von Atomkraftwerken, als von sich selbst gelegte Atommine, die gegen einen selbst verwendet werden und damit zur Selbstabschreckung dienen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte es ist höchst erstrebenswert viele "umweltfreundliche" Atomkraftwerke im eigenen Land zu haben (naja, zumindest bis ein unbrechenbarer Despot sie in seinem nicht ganz so wie geplant laufenden Eroberungsfeldzug gegen einen selbst benutzen könnte).


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Hölle, die Russen haben echt keinen Spass in der Ukraine.
Die Aufnahmen sehen sehr glaubwürdig aus:








						Ukrainische Einheiten stoppen Panzer-Kolonne vor Kiew
					

Der russische Vormarsch in der Ukraine gerät zunehmend ins Stocken. Acht Kilometer von Kiew entfernt liefern sich russische Panzer heftige Gefechte mit ukrainischen Einheiten. Videoaufnahmen zeigen ausgebrannte Panzer und eine in großen Teilen zerstörte Wohnstraße.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Threshold :
> Genau das würde nicht die NATO, sondern die USA, nein die US-U-Boot Kommandanten tun.
> Die haben glasklare, unzweideutige Befehle.


Und das halte ich für Unsinn.
Solange  die Kommunikation steht, wird immer nachgefragt. Niemand macht was alleine.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für Unsinn.
> Solange  die Kommunikation steht, wird immer nachgefragt. Niemand macht was alleine.


In 300 bis 400 m Tauchtiefe haste keine Kommunikation.
Und 2 - 4 Boote sind immer in einer solchen Situation zum Eigenschutz getaucht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hölle, die Russen haben echt keinen Spass in der Ukraine.
> Die Aufnahmen sehen sehr glaubwürdig aus:
> 
> 
> ...


das muss wohl aber bereits gestern gewesen sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hölle, die Russen haben echt keinen Spass in der Ukraine.


Putin ist wahrscheinlich der einzige der ernsthaft geglaubt hat dass die Ukrainer einfach kuschen wenn er kommt. Klar, mit derart erbitterten Widerstand war nicht unbedingt zu rechnen (umso besser dass es so ist, Hut ab vor den Verteidigern) aber so einfach durchmarschieren können war doch von vorneherein schon eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das muss wohl aber bereits gestern gewesen sein.


Kann schon sein, ich habe es erst jetzt wahrgenommen.
Spass haben die Russen trotzdem keinen...
Wenn die gepanzerten Mannschaftwagen voll mit Soldaten waren, 
haben die fürchterlich viel Tote und Verwundete gehabt


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

alles gut, der n-tv artikel kam ja auch erst heute.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1497914392209330176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Isch abe gar kein twiteeer


Edit:
Das überschlägt sich so langsam.
Abramowitsch ist der ukrainischen Bitte gefolgt und ist bei Friedensgesprächen mit dabei.
Und stellt sich wohl gegen Putin...








						Abramowitsch ist bei Friedensgesprächen dabei
					

Roman Abramowitsch zieht sich aus dem operativen Geschäft beim FC Chelsea zurück. Die Folgen sind nicht abzusehen, doch sie könnten für den Premier-League-Klub gravierend sein. Gleichzeitig verhandelt der russische Milliardär über Frieden in der Ukraine.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.


Wozu? Der Sinn hinter dem Ganzen ist die Wiederherstellung der SU - zumindest nach Westen - in den Grenzen von vor 1991. Putin und seine Spießgesellen wähnen sich im Kampf für die Einheit aller Russen. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum man aus Kiew und den anderen Städten kein zweites Idlib macht. Die wollen ein neues groß russisches Reich aufbauen. Das funktioniert nicht, wenn man das vermeintlich eigene Volk mit Atomwaffen ausradiert.

Außerdem gilt der Satz: Wer zuerst mit Atomwaffen losschlägt, der stirbt als zweites.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein twiteeer


sichtbar ist das trotzdem. hat ganz schön gescherbelt dort.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wow, dass hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet
> So einen Schritt gab es wohl nicht mal in WK II, oder?
> +++14:48 Schweiz schließt sich EU-Sanktionen gegen Russland an +++​Die Schweiz übernimmt die EU-Sanktionen gegen Russland. Das beschloss der Bundesrat in Bern angesichts des russischen Krieges in der Ukraine.


DAS IST BEMERKENSWERT!


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Putin ist wahrscheinlich der einzige der ernsthaft geglaubt hat dass die Ukrainer einfach kuschen wenn er kommt.



Mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst hätte man nicht über 150.000 Soldaten zusammengezogen, sich die Mühe gemacht eine 3 Fronten Situation aufzubauen und soviel Zeit im Vorfeld noch mit Vorbereitungen und Manöverübungen zugebracht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, mit derart erbitterten Widerstand war nicht unbedingt zu rechnen (umso besser dass es so ist, Hut ab vor den Verteidigern) aber so einfach durchmarschieren können war doch von vorneherein schon eher unwahrscheinlich.



Im Osten und vom Süden aus (Krim) hat man sicherlich nicht damit gerechnet einfach so durchmaschieren zu können, im Norden denke ich schon das man damit gerechnet hat ohne zu großen Widerstand schnell bis Kiew vordringen zu können und die Stadt selbst dann nur mit geringen Widerstand einzunehmen, hat aber eindeutig nicht ganz geklappt.

Klar, die ersten 1-2 Tage sind die russischen Truppen im Norden noch relativ gut und ohne  richtig schweren Widerstand vorrangekommen, weil man die Verteidigung für den Norden erst mobilisieren, organisieren und umgruppieren musste.
Die letzten 2 Tage aber scheint der nördliche russische Vormarsch auf Kiew drastisch an Schwung verloren zu haben und nur noch unter schweren Kämpfen im Schneckentempo vorranzukommen, bzw. punktuell und zeitweise sogar zum Stilstand zu kommen.

Da hat man von russischer Seite ganz eindeutig die Verteidigungsfähigkeit und vor allen auch den Verteidigungswillen der Ukrainer unterschätzt, wobei für die ukrainische Seite auch ein Vorteil sein dürfte das man  seit 2014, durch den Konflikt mit den Seperatisten, einiges an Wehrfähigen mit echten Kampferfahrungen als Reserven aufbauen konnte, die jetzt nach dem Angriff auch schnell wieder zu den Waffen gerufen werden konnten.

Auf russischer Seite hingegen hat man gerade im Norden (Belarus) wohl vor allen Einheiten die nur sehr wenig bis keine echten Kampferfahrungen vorzuweisen haben.
Die russischen Truppen mit Kampferfahrung scheint man vor allen im Osten und Süden konzentriert zu haben, wo man wohl auch die schwersten Gefechte mit den ukrainischen Armee erwartet hat und entsprechend auch der Vorstoß für die russischen Truppen etwas besser läuft, aber auch nicht übermäßig glamorös.

Ganz allgemein festhalten kann man aber jetzt schon, egal wie der weitere Kriegsverlauf auch aussehen mag, mit Ruhm hat sich die russische Armee und deren Heeresleitung bzgl. der Ergebnisse, bei ihren "Abenteuer" in der Ukraine, definitiv nicht bekleckert, dafür das man aus so einer vorteilhaften Lage (3 Fronten), ohne offizielle Kriegserklärung und mit deutlichen materiellen Vorteilen angegriffen hat, also quasi unter den fast bestmöglichen Bedingungen für einen Angreifer...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich schlage Kim Jong Un als Vermittler vor.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich schlage Kim Jong Un als Vermittler vor.


Der fliegt doch nicht gerne.
Bis der mit seinem Panzerzug auch nur in der Nähe vom Verhandlungstisch ist, hat Putin schon längst verloren.
Aber vielleicht nimmt er ihn dann mit sich nach Hause - Asyl oder so...


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es den Beitrag nicht bei Öffis zu



Ja warum eigentlich nicht?
Kommt immer so rüber als ob da die Ukrainische Seite nur Blumenkörbe rübergeworfen hat?
Vielleicht bin ich der " Putinversteher", weil ich die ganze Sache seit dem Maidan verfolgt habe?
Aber das ist ja trotz Amnesty usw alles schwurbelei.
Wo bleibt das Mitleid für diese Menschen?

Schaut bei Youtube nach Debalzevo, Kramatogorsk und Donezk und Lugansk. Ich habe schon damals mit Bekannten diskutiert und vor dieser Entwicklung gewarnt, aber da war ich immer der Übertreiber und nichts wird passieren.
Jetzt kommt das ich recht hatte und wenn das von mir so richtig prognostiziert wurde, warum nicht von unseren Strategen und Denkern?
Vielleicht ist es gewollt?

Warum jetzt Waffen und Kämpfer dorthin schicken? 
Was bedeutet es die Russen in  Häuserkämpfe " ziehen" zu wollen? Sieht so eine verantwortungsvolle Politik aus? 
Da nutzt es auch nicht das Putin schuld ist.
Im Moment stehen viele ukrainische Waffen in Wohngebieten und Leute scheinen überhaupt nicht glücklich zu sein darüber, wenn sie daneben mit ihren Kindern im Keller sitzen .
Bei anderen nennt man das " menschliche Schutzschilde".
Man sollte verhandeln und den Krieg beenden, statt Öl in das Feuer zu gießen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FG1fuhKwXVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  vielleicht wären solche Berichte auch nicht schlecht ?

Fake News gibt es auf allen Seiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxEExedZ0QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  DW hat da einen guten Beitrag gebracht.

Ich wünsche mir das die sich endlich an einen Tisch setzten.

Scheinbar gibt es noch neue Ideen. Polen könnte eine Sicherheitszone im Westen der Ukraine schaffen, bevor Weißrussland dort einmarschiert ?

Ich hatte mich über den Beginn geirrt, aber sonst lag ich in allem richtig, leider.
Wenn nicht etwas passiert, wird es noch schlimmer. Jetzt fliegen auch noch B-52 in Polen herum. Das sind auch Atomwaffenträger und da wundern wir uns das Putin auf seine Waffen hinweist?









						USA entsenden F-15 und B-52 nach Europa | Lost in EUrope
					

B-52 wurden als Nuklearwaffenträger entwickelt. Sie kamen schon im Vietnam-Krieg zum Einsatz. Als Defensivwaffen sind sie nicht bekannt - ganz im Gegenteil.




					lostineu.eu
				




*"Die Spannungen rund um die Ukraine nehmen weiter zu. Nun entsenden die USA auch noch Kampfjets und berüchtigte Langstrecken-Bomber nach Europa.*


Es handelt sich um acht F-15 Kampfjets und vier B-52 Bomber. Sie wurden nach Polen bzw. Großbritannien geschickt, meldet das US-Portal “Stars and Stripes”.

B-52 wurden als Nuklearwaffenträger entwickelt. Sie kamen schon im Vietnam-Krieg zum Einsatz. Als Defensivwaffen sind sie nicht bekannt – ganz im Gegenteil."

Das macht man wenn ein Krieg in der Luft liegt zur " Deeskalierung?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2WIVGl1qso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Februar 2022)

Die russischen Streitkräfte haben in der Ukraine generell erstmal das Problem, dass sie nicht so agieren können wie es aus ihrer Sicht "nötig" wäre.

1.
Putin nennt das ja keinen Krieg, sondern eine "Sonderoperation". 
Eine Operation (auch im medizinischen Bereich) soll so minimal-invasiv wie möglich durchgeführt werden.
Also wenig zerstörte Infrastruktur und so wenig Verluste wie möglich.
2.
Putin will/wollte dass das schnell geht.
Man kann jetzt schon erahnen, dass diese beiden Ziele nicht erreicht werden können.

"Konventionell" kann Russland diesen KRIEG natürlich gewinnen. 
Sie verfügen über genug schwere Artillerie um sich ihren weg voran zu bahnen, allerdings nur, in dem sie auf Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 verzichten.
Also jede Stadt die sie queren --> sturmreif schießen, stürmen, erobern, halten und weiter vorrücken.
Das kostet allerdings sehr viel Zeit, Material uns Menschenleben.

Daher kann man vor der ukrainischen Bevölkerung und derer Armee nur den Hut ziehen.
Ihre Moral und Mut haben vermutlich, ein Überrollen durch die Russen im Keim erstickt.

Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das Putin, oder Notfalls sein Militär, daraus die richtigen Schlüsse zieht.....und dahin geht wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein festhalten kann man aber jetzt schon, egal wie der weitere Kriegsverlauf auch aussehen mag, mit Ruhm hat sich die russische Armee und deren Heeresleitung bzgl. der Ergebnisse, bei ihren "Abenteuer" in der Ukraine, definitiv nicht bekleckert, dafür das man aus so einer vorteilhaften Lage (3 Fronten), ohne offizielle Kriegserklärung und mit deutlichen materiellen Vorteilen angegriffen hat, also quasi unter den fast bestmöglichen Bedingungen für einen Angreifer...



Bisher wurde im Westen gemeint das ein geringer Teil der vorhandenen Einhriten an der Grenze eingesetzt wurden.
Auch konnte ich bisher keine T-90M usw sehen.
Eher leichtere Luftlande und Aufklärungseinheiten in Städten.
Man will die Zivilisten nicht beschäfigen, ass aber wieder zu höheren Opfern der Russen führt.  Das meinte ich mit der Eskalation.
Leider dürfen wir hier keine Kriegsberichte posten.

Meine Vermutung ist aber immer noch, das im Osten der Ukraine, ein riesen Kessel vorbereitet wird .
Das wird alles unnötig Menschenleben kosten.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja warum eigentlich nicht?
> Kommt immer so rüber als ob da die Ukrainische Seite nur Blumenkörbe rübergeworfen hat?
> Vielleicht bin ich der " Putinversteher", weil ich die ganze Sache seit dem Maidan verfolgt habe?


Ich glaube, du hast es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden.
Ein Diktator überfällt sein Nachbarland mit einer Riesenarmee und er droht on top uns allen mit Nuklearwaffen.
Dass ist kein Spass mehr.

Putin dürfte nie wieder einen Fuss in einen demokratischen Staat setzen, weil er ansonsten postwendend in Den Haag w. Völkermord und Anzettelung eine Angriffskrieges auf der Anklagebank sitzen wird.

Nimm bitte zur Kenntnis, dass Putin jetzt schon Historie ist.
Er hat den Karren in seinem Wahn an die Wand gefahren und ich bin mal gespannt, wer im Kreml zuerst den Häscherdolch ziehen wird.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es mir schon: Bitte hier Profilbild von @Poulton einfügen.


Bitte was?


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte was?


Hab dein Profilbild nicht so schnell googlen und einfügen können. In Bezug auf zitierten Beitrag und im Kontext. Mehr fällt mir zu Herrn "Dokumentarfilm" nämlich nicht ein. Und dein Profilbild passte


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In 300 bis 400 m Tauchtiefe haste keine Kommunikation.


Aber das ist doch ein Widerspruch. Wenn sie keine Kommunikation haben, woher wollen sie dann wissen, dass gerade ein Atomkrieg angefangen hat?
Ich hatte das mal bei der britischen Marine gehört, dass wenn London einem Atomschlag zum Opfer gefallen ist, die Kommandeure dann einen Gegenschlag ausführen sollen, aber natürlich nicht blind, sondern auf Basis militärischer Geheimdienste, die sagen, wer das gewesen ist. Ergo nachfragen und dann handeln. Alles andere ist doch völliger Quatsch.
Wenn das Uboot einen Gammablitz aus dem All registrieren, denken die sofort, dass Atomwaffen gezündet wurden und schießen blindlinks alles ab, was sie haben ohne nachzufragen? Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden.
> Ein Diktator überfällt sein Nachbarland mit einer Riesenarmee und er droht on top uns allen mit Nuklearwaffen.
> Dass ist kein Spass mehr.
> 
> ...



Soll man also weiter die Schrauben anziehen?
Nutzt das den Leuten die zwischen die Fronten geraten und vielleicht ihr Leben verlieren?
Auch in der Ostukraine schlagen weiter Geschosse ein.

Im Moment sitzt er am Hebel und bestimmt die Politik,  egal wie man es jetzt findet und den Dolch, wird man bestimmt nicht so schnell sehen.
Es sitzt sich gut hier in Deutschland , während andere bluten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Gerüchteweise(bzw auf Zwitschervideos zu sehen) hat Anonymous zahlreiche Tankstellensysteme Russlands gehackt... die können kein Benzin mehr ausgeben und auf der Anzeige steht "Glory to Ukraine". Netter Trick.^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es sitzt sich gut hier in Deutschland , während andere bluten.


Nichtsdestotrotz ist die deutsche Russlandpolitik gescheitert. Egal wie man es sich dreht, Scholz hätte sich den Weg zu Putin sparen können.
Und es gibt genug Ukrainer, die hier leben und sich Sorgen machen.
Genauso gibt es genug Russen, die sich ebenfalls Sorgen machen. Die Soldaten müssen das ausbaden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

@Incredible Alk
die größte russiche bank und moscow exchange wohl auch









						Cyberkrieg gegen Russland: Anonymous hackt größte russische Bank und Moscow Exchange
					

Anonymous hat Putin den Cyberkrieg erklärt. Die Hacker schalten nun die Websites der Sberbank und der Moscow Exchange immer wieder ab. Auch Gazprom, TV-Sender und Ministerien sind im Visier.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## blautemple (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Netter Trick.^^


Da sieht man auch wieder wie wichtig Cyber-Krieg heutzutage ist. Jedes bisschen das Risse in der russischen Propaganda erzeugt ist enorm wichtig. Irgendwann steht die Bevölkerung vor Ort auf und dann kann Putin sich hoffentlich warm anziehen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

oookay...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498248219205283840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: hier die originale version, mit link:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498031973142564864

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch ein Widerspruch. Wenn sie keine Kommunikation haben, woher wollen sie dann wissen, dass gerade ein Atomkrieg angefangen hat?
> Ich hatte das mal bei der britischen Marine gehört, dass wenn London einem Atomschlag zum Opfer gefallen ist, die Kommandeure dann einen Gegenschlag ausführen sollen, aber natürlich nicht blind, sondern auf Basis militärischer Geheimdienste, die sagen, wer das gewesen ist. Ergo nachfragen und dann handeln. Alles andere ist doch völliger Quatsch.
> Wenn das Uboot einen Gammablitz aus dem All registrieren, denken die sofort, dass Atomwaffen gezündet wurden und schießen blindlinks alles ab, was sie haben ohne nachzufragen? Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.


Nun, das Szenario hast du begonnen...
Nehmen wir also hypothetisch an, es gibt in den USA Infos, dass die Russen eine Atombombe einsetzen werden.
Dass sie rechtzeitig die Infos über einen baldigen Einsatz bekommen, zweifle ich an der Stelle keine Sekunde an.

Also bekommen die strategischen Boote Tauchalarm und das Bereitmachen z. B. für dass Szenario "massive response".
Getaucht können sie nicht mehr kommunizieren, jedoch haben solche Boote hochempfindliche seismische Detektoren, die glasklar von einem Vulkanausbruch, einem Erdbeben oder eben von eine Nuklearwaffe unterscheiden können. 
Ist wie ein Fingerabdruck, man kann sogar die Größenordnung der Waffe auf ein paar Kilotonnen eingrenzen und recht genau die Entfernung und Winkelposition bestimmen. 

Sofern die Order massive response vorab gegeben wurde, gibt es kein Halten mehr.
Willkommen Steinzeit.

*Mit etwas Glück* (für uns alle) wurde vorab evtl. *flexible response* ausgegeben, dann fliegt nur eine Rakete von einem vorher bestimmten Boot auf ein vorher bestimmtes Ziel los.
Auftauchen tun die Boote nach einem einmaligen Start aber nur, wenn keine weiteren Nuklearbeben erfasst werden und sie mind. 500 sm vom letzten Abschusspunkt entfernt sind.
Ist blöd, ist aber so...


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nehmen wir also hypothetisch an, es gibt in den USA Infos, dass die Russen eine Atombombe einsetzen werden.


Wie gesagt, eine taktische Atomwaffe, um den Widerstand Kiews zu brechen. Natürlich würden die Russen keinen großen Sprengkopf einsetzen, der die halbe Ukraine verstrahlt und dann über russland zieht. 
Kein Nato Partner wurde angegriffen, es gibt keinen Grund irgendwie einen Gegenschlag zu organisieren. Man würde schauen, was passiert ist. Es kann ja auch ein Unglück sein. Der Sprengkopf ist versehentlich detoniert. Passieren kann alles. Daher würde niemand vorschnell reagieren.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

kann jemand übersetzen, was er da sagt?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498329449468776452

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Das ist der von mir grade genannte Tankstellenhack. Da steht was von Helden und Ruhm der Ukraine. Hier ist's ne ELadestation.


----------



## compisucher (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Soll man also weiter die Schrauben anziehen?
> Nutzt das den Leuten die zwischen die Fronten geraten und vielleicht ihr Leben verlieren?
> Auch in der Ostukraine schlagen weiter Geschosse ein.


Yepp, russische Granaten auf Wohnviertel in Charkiw, ganz toll macht das Putin, während ja verhandelt wird.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment sitzt er am Hebel und bestimmt die Politik,  egal wie man es jetzt findet und den Dolch, wird man bestimmt nicht so schnell sehen.


Nein, die Weltgemeinschaft hat sich praktisch komplett gegen ihn gestellt.
Der Dolch ist schon unterwegs und es dürften mittlerweile viele sein, die ihn benutzen würden.
Der schläft nicht mehr ruhig, selbst in einem Bunker nicht.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es sitzt sich gut hier in Deutschland , während andere bluten.


Im Gegensatz zu den Meisten hier, war ich in Kampfhandlungen und darf zumindest erahnen, wie sich die Leute in der Ukraine fühlen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Februar 2022)

auch sehr stark:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498263109299064833

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, die Weltgemeinschaft hat sich praktisch komplett gegen ihn gestellt.



Du weißt das dies falsch ist?

Was ist mit China, Indien, Pakistan, Iran, also mal das ganze Eurasien.
Was mit Süd und Mittelamerika?


Russland und China haben alternative Systeme und arbeiten schon lange an einer Entdollarisierrung.
Was ist wenn Russland alle seine Rohstoffe in Rubel bezahlt haben will? Im Moment bekommen sie den vierfachen  Preis für ihr Gas und wenn sie es plötzlich ausmachen, knallt es in der EU.
In Russland sollte es auch schnuppe sein, wenn einheimische Produkte für Rubel verkauft werden und der Rubel in Europa nichts wert ist.
Der nächste Punkt ist das jetzt langsam die Felder in der Ukraine bestellt werden müssen, was jetzt vielleicht ausfällt, wenn der Kampf weiter geht.
Beide sind die größten Exporteure und von der Düngemittelmisere will ich nicht wieder anfangen.
Alles Punkte, die überhaupt nicht dazu angebracht sind Optimismus zu verbreiten.

Wieder die Frage ob man nicht lieber verhandeln will und Angebote macht die beiden helfen?
Man muß doch davon ausgehen, das genug Putin aus eigenem Überlebensinteressen bis zum Ende unterstützen?
Weder Xi,Lukaschenko, die Mullahs, Iraker, Syrer und die ganzen Stans, haben daran ein Interesse.
Es geht hier um wesentlich mehr als nur um die Ukraine.

Deutschland hat nicht verpasst aufzurüsten, sondern seine Interessen zu vertreten und für Ausgleich zu sorgen.
Für uns wird es in jedem Fall heftige Einschnitte geben.

Ist aber natürlich alles Unsinn.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland und China haben alternative Systeme und arbeiten schon lange an einer Entdollarisierrung.


China wird Russland fallen lassen. Alles nur eine Frage des richtigen Zeitpunktes.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> China wird Russland fallen lassen. Alles nur eine Frage des richtigen Zeitpunktes.


Das glaube ich nicht.  Die werden näher zusammenrücken.



> Die Gespräche zwischen Kiew und Moskau über eine mögliche Friedenslösung sind beendet. Die Delegationen reisten nach etwa sechs Stunden wieder ab. Details nannte der ukrainische Präsidentenberater nicht. US-Präsident Biden wird am Montag mit Verbündeten sprechen.
> 
> ie Verhandlungen über eine Feuerpause zwischen Russland und der Ukraine sind ohne einen Durchbruch zu Ende gegangen. Es soll aber weitere Gespräche geben. „Wir reisen zu Beratungen in die Hauptstädte zurück“, sagte der ukrainische Präsidentenberater Mychajlo Podoljak am Montag nach dem Treffen an der belarussisch-ukrainischen Grenze vor Journalisten. Beide Seiten hätten eine Reihe von Hauptthemen festgelegt, bei denen „bestimmte Entscheidungen“ getroffen werden müssten. Details nannte er nicht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Verhandlungen beendet – Russland und Ukraine verabreden weitere Gespräche

Schade das kein Waffenstillstand ausgehandelt wurde. Aber dann hätten sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht alle dran gehalten.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja warum eigentlich nicht?



Warum kein serioeser Sender offenkundige Luegen verbreiten sollte? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es die Russen in  Häuserkämpfe " ziehen" zu wollen? Sieht so eine verantwortungsvolle Politik aus?



Keine Russen in der Ukraine, kein Problem. Und dass die Russen den Krieg aktiv in die Wohnviertel tragen, ist kaum der Ukraine anzulasten?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt es noch neue Ideen. Polen könnte eine Sicherheitszone im Westen der Ukraine schaffen, bevor Weißrussland dort einmarschiert ?



Yeah. Ein NATO-Staat rueckt als Befriedungsmassnahme in die Ukraine ein. Kann es, rein hypothetisch, sein dass Du ... dumm bist? Das wuerde so Einiges erklaeren.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich über den Beginn geirrt, aber sonst lag ich in allem richtig, leider.



Eigentlich hast Du die russischen Invasionsplaene als Hysterie abgetan. Falls Du Probleme mit dem Kurzzeitgedaechtnis hast, kann ich Dir die Forensuche oder Ilja Rogoff Knoblauchpillen ans Herz legen.

Ansonsten schwurbelst Du hier nur herum und faselst Milch und Honig herbei, die schon bald von russischen Waenden fliessen werden. Alternative Zahlungssysteme, die den Dollar ueberfluessig machen. Tenor: wir werden schon sehen; besser, wir schenken dem Zaren die Ukraine, vielleicht gibt´s dann auch fuer uns ein paar Kruemel vom Kuchen.

Und dann, am ersten Werktag nachdem die Sanktionskeule ausgepackt wurde, passiert was? Ach Ja. Die Boerse bleibt zu, der Leitzins wird verdoppelt. Irgendwie kommen Milch und Honig gerade nicht so richtig in Fahrt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das macht man wenn ein Krieg in der Luft liegt zur " Deeskalierung?



Chronologie. _Erst_ hat der kleine dicke Atomraketenmann mit der A-Waffe geprahlt; _danach_ wurden Bomber verlegt. Aktion, Reaktion.

@Moderation: Wie gewoehnlich gibt es fuer fast keine seiner Behauptungen eine Quelle.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> China wird Russland fallen lassen. Alles nur eine Frage des richtigen Zeitpunktes.


China weiß das es als nächstes dran wäre.
Am Besten in Russland einen Jelzinersatz installieren, der wieder alles verhökert und sich gegen China in Stellung bringen läßt.
Da ist dann die Ukraine wieder egal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Besten in Russland einen Jelzinersatz installieren


Glaubst du wirklich, dass sowas passieren wird?


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> vielleicht wären solche Berichte auch nicht schlecht ?


Deine Quellen und Youtube-Links schießen wie gewohnt den Vogel ab:


> Zusammen mit dem YouTube-Blogger Graham Phillips versuchte er, den Correctiv-Reporter Marcus Bensmann zu einem Interview zu überreden. Phillips beschimpfte die Journalisten mit den Worten "Lügenpresse" und weigerte sich, die Redaktionsräume zu verlassen. Als die Polizei kam, flüchteten beide im Laufschritt.[1] Graham Phillips beschreibt sich als „völlig unabhängigen und objektiven Journalisten“.


https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php?title=Billy_Six&mobileaction=toggle_view_desktop



> Graham Phillips ist mit seiner Videokamera als selbsternannter Journalist vor allem in der Ostukraine unterwegs und ist für seine moskautreue Berichterstattung bekannt. Im Mai 2014 soll er laut Recherche der „Correctiv“-Journalistin Tania Röttger von der ukrainischen Nationalgarde an der Grenze zur Ostukraine gefangen genommen worden, im März 2016 auf einer lettischen Nazi-Demonstration verhaftet worden sein.


https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...beim-rechercheverbund-correctiv/13965644.html


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2022)

*+++ 18:00 Selenskyj beantragt EU-Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine +++*
Der ukrainische Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat einen Aufnahmeantrag in die EU unterzeichnet. Er veröffentlichte auf Telegram ein entsprechendes Foto. "Ich bin überzeugt, dass er realistisch ist", so Selensky.








						+++ 10:48 Polens Regierungschef trifft in Kiew ein +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498335164887453703

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Die werden näher zusammenrücken.


China hat sich bei der UN Resolution nicht an die Seite Russlands gestellt, sie haben sich der Stimme enthalten.
Sie waren sogar relativ kritisch, siehe Auszug:


> Der chinesische UNO-Botschafter Zhang Jun äußerte sich nach der Abstimmung kritisch über den russischen Angriffskrieg auf das Nachbarland. "China ist zutiefst besorgt über die jüngsten Entwicklungen der Lage in der Ukraine. Jetzt sind wir an einem Punkt angelangt, den wir nicht sehen wollen", sagte er. "Wir glauben, dass die Souveränität und territoriale Integrität aller Staaten respektiert und die Ziele und Prinzipien der UNO-Charta allesamt gewahrt werden sollten." Man unterstütze Verhandlungen Russlands und der Ukraine bei der Lösung des Konflikts. Eine Lösung werde aber nur möglich sein, wenn man die "Mentalität des Kalten Krieges" hinter sich lasse, so Zhang.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist mit China, Indien, Pakistan, Iran, also mal das ganze Eurasien.
> Was mit Süd und Mittelamerika?


Ich habe mir nicht alles angesehen davon, aber auch Indien und die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate haben sich enthalten, Brasilien hat sich gegen Russland gestellt.
Schau dir die UNO Vollversammlung an, die ist heute, wie die abstimmen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum kein serioeser Sender offenkundige Luegen verbreiten sollte? Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was war mit dem oben aufgeführten Beitrag der DW? Da gaben sie Fakes,zB Bildzeitung aufgeführt?
Jetzt sind die Russen da und helfen Durchhaltparolen den Menschen?


Yep, ich habe es abgetan, auch weil ich hoffte das man am Ende doch eine Einigung findet. Sind wir in irgendeiner Form entgegengekommen ?


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> China hat sich bei der UN Resolution nicht an die Seite Russlands gestellt, sie haben sich der Stimme enthalten.
> Sie waren sogar relativ kritisch, siehe Auszug:


An anderer Stelle hatten sie behauptet das Russland das Recht habe sich zu verteidigen.
Auch wenn sie sich "nur" enthalten haben ist das für mich keine richtige Distanzierung.
Der ganze UN-Sicherheitsrat ist ein Witz.
Das Vetorecht gehört abgeschafft und die Mehrheit müsste zählen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie sich "nur" enthalten haben ist das für mich keine richtige Distanzierung.


Man schaue nicht nur darauf was der große Genosse offiziell für Höflichkeiten ins Mikrofon sagt, um ja keinen direkt auf die Füße zu treten, sondern was z.B. die chinesischen Banken machen:








						China so far not helping Russia evade Western sanctions-U.S. official
					

China so far does not appear to be helping Russia evade Western financial sanctions on Moscow over its invasion of Ukraine, but doing so would "do profound damage" to China's reputation, a senior Biden Administration official said on Saturday.




					www.reuters.com
				











						Chinese banks limit financing for Russian purchases: Bloomberg
					

Several Chinese public banks are limiting financing to purchase raw materials from Russia for fear of Western sanctions following the invasion of Ukraine, Bloomberg news agency reported on Saturday.




					www.france24.com


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist wenn Russland alle seine Rohstoffe in Rubel bezahlt haben will?


Was willst du mit Rubel? Die Wände tapezieren?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist mit China,


Nichts.
China schert sich um die langfristigen Interessen von Russland in etwa so viel wie um die Rechte von Uiguren.
Die stellen sich nur momentan zum Schein auf die Seite der Russen, weil sie derzeit mehr Gegenwind aus dem Westen zu spüren bekommen. Den Dolch wird Putin früher oder später im eigenen Rücken vorfinden. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Was kümmert es 1,4 Milliarden Chinesen was die nicht mal 150 Mio. Russen wollen?


----------



## narcosubs (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja warum eigentlich nicht?
> Kommt immer so rüber als ob da die Ukrainische Seite nur Blumenkörbe rübergeworfen hat?
> Vielleicht bin ich der " Putinversteher", weil ich die ganze Sache seit dem Maidan verfolgt habe?
> Aber das ist ja trotz Amnesty usw alles schwurbelei.
> Wo bleibt das Mitleid für diese Menschen?


Nur mal so nebenbei ins Gedächtnis gerufen: Diese friedliebenden "Volksrepubliken" haben 2014 ein vollbesetztes Passagierflugzeug (mit einem russischen Raketensystem) abgeschossen.
Schon vergessen, wie?


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Rubel? Die Wände tapezieren?


Wo nehmen die Kunden welche her und wofür? 
Dollar? 
Vielleicht eher Gold?
Wie bezahlen wir unser Gas und was passiert wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht wenn wir nicht zahlen können?
Was wird mit Palladium und Titan?
Was wird mit Kali?
Um nur einige zu nennen.
Warum sollte also Russland Dollar, oder Euro nehmen ?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für uns wird es in jedem Fall heftige Einschnitte geben.


Unsere Einschnitte sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu dem was die Ukraine ertragen muss.

Putin hat sich mit dem Angriff auf die Ukraine und durch die Drohung mit der Atombombe selbst abgeschossen,ob er vom Volk abgesägt wird oder eine Meucheltruppe der Oligarchen das übernimmt ist egal.
Wenn keine Atomwaffen gezündet werden und die Ukraine durchhält ist der Mann in 1-2 Wochen Geschichte,die Sanktionen werden es schon richten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was kümmert es 1,4 Milliarden Chinesen was die nicht mal 150 Mio. Russen wollen?


Vielleicht das Russland im Falle einer Niederlage Mitglied der Nato werden könnte und Nato Truppen an der Chinesischen Nordgrenze stehen?
Habt ihr nie Strategiespiele gespielt?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo nehmen die Kunden welche her und wofür?
> Dollar?
> Vielleicht eher Gold?
> Wie bezahlen wir unser Gas und was passiert wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht wenn wir nicht zahlen können?
> ...


Dollar ist das, was weltweit akzeptiert wird. Die Russen müssen auch genug einkaufen und die Leute nehmen kein Rubel, weil der Rubel international nichts wert ist.
Als wenn man mit DDR Mark einen Container Mikrochips in Taiwan bezahlen will.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Unsere Einschnitte sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu dem was die Ukraine ertragen muss.


Völlig richtig, aber ich frage, wie weit man die Spirale noch drehen muß?
Den normalen Ukrainern, ist es sicher wichtiger am Leben zu bleiben . Den Rest bekommen did selber hin.
Am Ende stopfen sich fach wieder nur andere die Taschen.
Selensky hatte im letzten Jahr Zustimmungswerte von 25% und wurde mit 75% gewählt und mit dem Versprechen Frieden zu machen. Nix hat er getan.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Selensky hatte im letzten Jahr Zustimmungswerte von 25% und wurde mit 75% gewählt mit dem Versprdchrn Friedrn zu machen. Nix hat er getan.


Wessen Schuld ist das denn?
Wie willst du Frieden schaffen, wenn die andere Partei das ablehnt?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Russlsnd km Fslle einef Niederlage Mithlied der Nwto werden könnte und Nato Truppen an der Chinesischen Nordgrenze stehen?


Es gibt keine Niederlage oder Nato Mitgliedschaft,Putin wird ausgetauscht und wenn sein Nachfolger keine Marionette ist gehen die Sanktionen zurück.
Alle Sanktionen gelten primär Putin und nicht der russischen Gesellschaft,tausche das Staatsoberhaupt und beende den Krieg...thats it.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dollar ist das, was weltweit akzeptiert wird. Die Russen müssen auch genug einkaufen und die Leute nehmen kein Rubel, weil der Rubel international nichts wert ist.
> Als wenn man mit DDR Mark einen Container Mikrochips in Taiwan bezahlen will.


Noch, aber je weniger Dollar benötigt werden, umso wertloser wird er. Eurasien unx andere Länder handeln jetzt schon in Landeswährungen.

Aber du hast meine Fragen nicht beantwortet.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wessen Schuld ist das denn?
> Wie willst du Frieden schaffen, wenn die andere Partei das ablehnt?


Wer hat etwas abgelehnt? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Niederlage oder Nato Mitgliedschaft,Putin wird ausgetauscht und wenn sein Nachfolger keine Marionette ist gehen die Sanktionen zurück.
> Alle Sanktionen gelten primär Putin und nicht der russischen Gesellschaft,tausche das Staatsoberhaupt und beende den Krieg...thats it.



Richtig, aber da Putin alle Sanktionen verursacht hat, dann alles in Butter ist, könnte doch Russland, wie die Ukraine, Nato Mitglied werden?
Wenn Sie das wollen?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie bezahlen wir unser Gas und was passiert wenn Russland den Gashahn zudreht wenn wir nicht zahlen können?
> Was wird mit Palladium und Titan?
> Was wird mit Kali?
> Um nur einige zu nennen.


Wie lange hält Russland deiner Meinung nach mit den verhängten Sanktionen durch?
Das Land geht binnen 2 Wochen auf dem Zahnfleisch.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Noch, aber je weniger Dollar benötigt werden, umso wertloser wird er. Eurasien unx andere Länder handeln jetzt schon in Landeswährungen.


Was ein paar Länder in Osteuropa machen, spielt keine Rolle. Der Welthandel ist nun mal in Dollar ausgelegt. Das Finanzsystem ist nun mal pro USA ausgelegt und die USA sorgen dafür, dass das so bleibt.
Ich persönlich finde das zum Kotzen und befürworte eine neutrale Weltwährung, die unabhängig ist, aber das ist leider Wunschdenken.
Der Euro hätte den Dollar ablösen können aber dann kam die Finanzkrise und die Rating Agenturen (komischer Weiser alle in der Hand von angloamerikanischen Privatunternehmen) haben die Eurozone angegriffen und ihn geschwächt, und der Dollar ist so stark wie nie zuvor, obwohl die USA 20 Billionen Dollar Schulden haben, aber das scheint leider niemanden zu interessieren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber du hast meine Fragen nicht beantwortet.
> 
> Wer hat etwas abgelehnt? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


Was wollen die Separatisten denn? Einen eigenen Staat, bzw. den Anschluss an russland und diese Bedingungen sind natürlich nicht annehmbar.


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist der von mir grade genannte Tankstellenhack. Da steht was von Helden und Ruhm der Ukraine. Hier ist's ne ELadestation.


Der google Übersetzer spuckt hierzu aber etwas anderes aus. 

Putin xujo. Smert' vorogam.

Ja, die Ukrainer wollen wirklich ins Reich zurück geholt werden.^^


----------



## Wolfgang75 (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da Putin alle Sanktionen verursacht hat, dann alles in Butter ist, könnte doch Russland, wie die Ukraine, Nato Mitglied werden?
> Wenn Sie das wollen?


Warum sollte Russland Nato Mitglied werden wollen?


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Russland Nato Mitglied werden wollen?



Wenn Putin nicht mehr ist und alle demokratisch sind, wollen sie vielleicht Sicherheit gegen China? 
Schließt das aus?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Russland im Falle einer Niederlage Mitglied der Nato werden könnte und Nato Truppen an der Chinesischen Nordgrenze stehen?
> Habt ihr nie Strategiespiele gespielt?


Geiler Vergleich.
Bebstimmt muss jeder ausgebildete Diplomat eine Mindestanzahl gespielter AoE-Stunden vorweisen, um seinen Beruf ausüben zu können. Ernsthaft jetzt...

China sieht sich selbst als die in Zukunft einflussreichste wirtschaftliche, politische - und ggf. auch militärische - Großmacht. Die werden aus ihrer Sicht der Welt ihren Willen aufdrücken, mit oder ohne Russland. 
Guck' dir mal an, wo China überall in den letzten Jahrzehnten massiv reininvestiert hat. Bereiche, welche die Russen nie interessiert haben.
Überdies, warum sollte Russland der NATO beitreten? Und umgekehrt, warum sollte die NATO das wollen? Dafür bedarf es gewisser Kriterien, welche Russland unter Putin garantiert nicht gewillt ist, zu erfüllen.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der google Übersetzer spuckt hierzu aber etwas anderes aus


Ich habs auch nicht eingegeben oder übersetzt, hatte das Video nur bei nem Freund aufm Handy kurz gesehen und ne Zeile drunter gelesen wo der Spruch stand. Vielleicht steht da auch auf verschiedenen Säulen was anderes. Aber darauf kommts ja weniger an - ich bin nur überrascht davon was anonymous so alles anrichten kann.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Welthandel ist nun mal in Dollar ausgelegt


Bitte informieren dich darüber .
China , Belt and Road Initiative,  Seidenstrasse und Eurasische Union. 
Überall steigen die auf ihre eigenen Währungen um und werfen ihre Dollar raus, für Infrastrukturprojekte.
Hätte die Ukraine damals nicht den Maidan gehabt, wäre es jetzt nicht ein deindustrialisiertes, verarmtes Land.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Geiler Vergleich.
> Bebstimmt muss jeder ausgebildete Diplomat eine Mindestanzahl gespielter AoE-Stunden vorweisen, um seinen Beruf ausüben zu können. Ernsthaft jetzt...
> 
> China sieht sich selbst als die in Zukunft einflussreichste wirtschaftliche, politische - und ggf. auch militärische - Großmacht. Die werden aus ihrer Sicht der Welt ihren Willen aufdrücken, mit oder ohne Russland.
> ...



Ich habe geschrieben, wenn er nicht mehr an der Macht ist und Demokratie herrscht.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wird mit Kali?


Gibts gleich hier um die Ecke in Thüringen und Hessen.
Seltene Erden in Sachsen.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sollte also Russland Dollar, oder Euro nehmen ?


Weil die Leute mit der wirklichen Macht in Russland damit ihren Luxus finanzieren?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, wenn er nicht mehr an der Macht ist und Demokratie herrscht.


Wer sagt, dass in Russland automatisch Demokratie herrscht, wenn Putin nicht mehr da ist?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Februar 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Putin xujo. Smert' vorogam.


Vermutlich
Путин ху*ло, смерть ...
Putin ist ein Schwa**kopf, Tod den (diesees Wort kenne ich nicht).
Diese Sprüche gibt es schon länger, einfach mal die Afu-Sendungen auf 7055 kHz beobachten.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Ankara blockiert Bosporus und Dardanellen für Kriegsschiffe
					

Die Türkei verweigert Kriegsschiffen die Durchfahrt durch den Bosporus und die Dardanellen. Die Regierung beruft sich dabei auf den Vertrag von Montreux. Derzeit warten mindestens vier russische Kriegsschiffe auf die Erlaubnis zur Durchfahrt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibts gleich hier um die Ecke in Thüringen und Hessen



Ich wünschte das Bischoferode und Merkers davon profitieren, aber ob die russischen und Belorussischen Lieferanten ersetzt werden können? Kali ist nicht gleich Kali.


----------



## Vallja60 (28. Februar 2022)

Was mir zu denken gibt:
Ein General schrieb man wolle Russland finanziell schädigen ,weil ein Krieg nur so lange läuft bis einer Seite das Geld ausgeht.....
-Die Ukraine war schon vor 10 Jahren Zahlungsunfähig..... der Bürgerkrieg wäre demnach doch längst zuende wenn nicht gewisse Länder quasi als Sponsor eingesprungen wären....
Kein Land das pleite ist kann machen was es möchte.... Es macht was die Geldgeber dafür verlangen....
Aus diesem Krieg werden viele Länder als Verlierer hervorgehen.
Eines nicht.
Es gewinnt noch mehr Macht, ein neues Fähnchen auf der Weltkarte,Geld indem es an ein geschwächten Europa Gas und Öl verkaufen kann... Und natürlich kann es in Zukunft noch mehr Einfluss auf seine Lakaien nehmen....
Übrigens: es schafft keinen Frieden wenn man eine Seite verteufelt und der Anderen die Immunität gibt durch Zensur gedeckt alle erdenklichen Missetaten zu begehen.  Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht prickelnd wenn man alte Männer mit Bierbauch die keinen Krieg wollen zwangsrekrutiert um sie dann sterben zu lassen,was bei den Europäern dann Mitleidspunkte bringt.
Viele Ukrainer haben Russen in ihrer Verwandschaft oder Bekanntschaft und jetzt werden sie aufeinander gehetzt---》Vielleicht sollte man nicht nur Einen sondern beide Staatschefs entfernen...und in einer Sache muss man Putin Recht geben:  Nazi haben nirgends was zu suchen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gibts gleich hier um die Ecke in Thüringen und Hessen



Ich wünschte das Bischoferode und Merkers davon profitieren, aber ob die russischen und Belorussischen Lieferanten ersetzt werden können? Kali ist nicht gleich Kali



Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil die Leute mit der wirklichen Macht in Russland damit ihren Luxus finanzieren?



Meinst du wirklich due bekommen ihre Waren nicht mehr?
Dann kommen sie über China, für Rimimbi


Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass in Russland automatisch Demokratie herrscht, wenn Putin nicht mehr da ist?


Na komm, was den sonst?
Wäre doch das Ziel und wenn es erreicht wird?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2022)

Nachdem man in Charkiw und Kiew mit dem Versuch gescheitert ist die Städte mit Bodentruppen einzunehmen, ist Russland nun zu massiven Luftschlägen, sowie Artillerie- / Raketenbeschuss, vor weiteren Bodenoperationen, übergegangen (Syrien lässt grüßen):



> Die nordöstliche Stadt, die zweitgrößte der Ukraine, ist zu einem der wichtigsten Schlachtfelder seit der russischen Invasion geworden. Synegubow zufolge hat die russische Artillerie Wohngebiete von Charkiw beschossen, in denen es weder Stellungen der ukrainischen Armee noch strategische Infrastruktur gebe. "Das passiert tagsüber, wenn die Leute in die Apotheke gehen, Lebensmittel kaufen oder Wasser getrunken haben."











						Krieg gegen die Ukraine: Heftige Kämpfe in Großstadt Charkiw
					

Die Ukraine meldet heftigen Beschuss der Stadt Charkiw. Elf Zivilisten seien dort getötet worden. Der Vorstoß der russischen Truppen auf Kiew hat sich offenbar verlangsamt, sie nahmen aber zwei Städte im Südosten ein.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wobei man inzwischen auch nicht mehr davor halt macht ganze Gebiete in den Städten einfach flächendeckend mit ungelenkten Mehrfachraketenwerfer-Systemen, wie z.B. dem BM-21, zu beschießen, wie man sehr gut im nachfolgenden Video direkt am Anfang sehen kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIfOQ2yNfKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lotto (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die russische Armee bombardiert wieder zivile Einrichtungen wie Schulen und Krankenhäuser, wie sie es schon in Tschetschenien und Syrien gemacht haben.  Das sind Kriegsverbrecher!
> 
> Angeblich habe sie jetzt Lufthoheit. Das könnte es für die Ukrainer deutlich schwerer machen.


Ich glaube nicht das sie es gezielt machen. Entweder da haben sich Ukrainische Kräfte versteckt um eben genau dieses mediale Bild zu geben oder es ist einfach die Tatsache, dass Russland militärisch mit dem Holzhammer vorgeht und einfach nichts auf Kollerteralschäden gibt.
Macht es natürlich trotzdem nicht besser.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Verhandlungen wenns wirklich welche geben sollte werden scheitern, alles andere wäre eine riesen Überraschung. Einfach weil Putin gar kein Interesse an einer Einigung hat - denn:
> 
> existiert für ihn nicht. Welche realistische/akzeptable Option soll es denn geben bei der Putin danach nicht (auch zu Hause) wie ein Vollidiot da steht? Das ist ja das gefährliche an der ganzen Sache: Putin kann nicht zurück. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass er in irgendeiner Form aufgehalten wird (oder unwahrscheinlich: vernünftig wird) bevor es im worst case jeden einzelnen hier das Leben kostet.


Klar gibt es die: vertragliche Zusage, dass die Ukraine auf absehbare Zeit weder NATO noch EU-Mitglied wird (ok letzteres scheitert ja schon an der katastrophalen Wirtschaft / Korruption). Dazu Anerkennung des Status der Krim (die ist eh schon weg).
Man muss halt ihm irgendwas geben um sein Gesicht im eigenen Land zu wahren. Anders wird es nicht gehen. Der Typ ist zu allem bereit wenn der Westen ihn mit den Rücken an die Wand stellt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Der ganze UN-Sicherheitsrat ist ein Witz.
> Das Vetorecht gehört abgeschafft und die Mehrheit müsste zählen.



Diejenigen mit Macht haben diese halt auch im UN-Sicherheitsrat.
Manche hier ignorieren das Atomwaffenarsenal Russlands, weil sie nicht glauben das Russland es einsetzt. Wenn es so einfach wäre, warum gab es dann überhaupt den Kalten Krieg? Wie war das dann möglich? Warum haben denn damals die Leute nicht gesagt: "ach die Russen, werden die doch eh nicht nutzen"? Scheinbar sind wir heute schlauer?


----------



## narcosubs (28. Februar 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> ... wenn man eine Seite verteufelt und der Anderen die Immunität gibt durch Zensur gedeckt alle erdenklichen Missetaten zu begehen.


Das ist Kriegspropaganda, was du hier verbreitest.
In diesem Konflikt gibt es nur einen Agressor.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Februar 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Viele Ukrainer haben Russen in ihrer Verwandschaft oder Bekanntschaft und jetzt werden sie aufeinander gehetzt---》Vielleicht sollte man nicht nur Einen sondern beide Staatschefs entfernen...und in einer Sache muss man Putin Recht geben: Nazi haben nirgends was zu suchen.


Es gibt heir nur ein Land, einen Staatschef, von dessen Seite ein Angriffskrieg losgetreten wurde. Wenn du von aufeinandetzen sprichst, dann bitte mal im Kreml um Waffenruhe. Denn nur dort sitzen die Leute, die Menschen aufeinanderhetzen - die Russen nämlich auf die Ukrainer.

Und das "Nazi-Märchen" glaubst du wirklich? So sehr, dass du Flächenbombardements von Wohngebieten rechtfertigst? Schau dir mal die Drohnenbilder von Idlib und den anderen Städten in Syrien an. Da gab es keine Nazis...


----------



## Tschetan (28. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Drohnenbilder von Idlib und den anderen Städten in Syrien an. Da gab es keine Nazis...


Meintest du nicht Rakka und Mossul, oder Falludscha?


----------



## narcosubs (28. Februar 2022)

Naja, das Regiment Asow ist jetzt kein Märchen, nur: Wer entnazifizieren will, kann das gerne in seinem eigenen Land tun, auch in Russland wird man da fündig, aber keinen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun brechen. 
Das zeigt, dass dies alles nur Vorwände sind und es in Wirklichkeit darum geht, demokratische Entwicklungen vom eigenen Land fernzuhalten, weil sie den Machterhalt gefährden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich nur 3 Möglichkeiten wie er aufgehalten werden kann:
> 
> 
> er wird abgesetzt (weiß nicht ob das so möglich ist)
> ...



Punkt 3 geht auch relativ:
Es reicht, wenn es militärisch schlecht läuft und der Stab sich weigert, weiter Material zu verheizen oder nuklear zu eskalieren. Und ersteres ist ab einer gewissen Menge an Verlusten immer der Fall, letzteres bleibt zumindest zu hoffen. Keine (nicht deutsche  ) Armee mag einen Verrückten als Führer.



> Russischer Diplomat soll sich für Invasion entschuldigt haben
> 
> Sehr mutig und couragiert.  Nur wenn er nach Hause kommt wird ihm bestimmt der Prozess wegen Landesverrats  gemacht.



Er ist ja gerade in Paris und der Luftverkehr zwischen EU und Russland ist eingestellt. Hat also ein paar Wochen Zeit, um Asyl zu beantragen  .
(Oder um die Sache einfach auszusitzen. Wenn er nach einer gefundenen Lösung zurückkehren kann, wird Frieden wieder en vogue sein.)



> Immer mehr Russen werden wach wenn sie die Wahrheit erfahren. Es werden sich hoffentlich noch mehr Menschen den Protesten anschließen. Irgendwann sind es soviele das Putin sie nicht mehr einfach verhaften oder niederknüppeln lassen kann.



Da müssen es aber noch verdammt viel mehr werden. Verglichen mit Protesten gegen die letzte Wahlmanipulation ist das noch keine Steigerung und die haben Putin nichtmal eine Sorgenfalte gekostet.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei allen Sympathien und Solidarität für die Ukraine, aber was das schon wieder für ein Schwachsinn aus Brüssel...



Europas Politiker überbieten sich gerade in Aktionismus, um darüber hinweg zu täuschen, dass sie 8 Jahre gepennt haben. Dabei gäbe es jetzt keinen Krieg, wenn die EU auf die Eroberung der Krim auch nur mit einem Fünftel der jetzt beschlossenen Maßnahmen reagiert hätte. Aber jetzt zählt nur noch möglichst viel, möglichst groß, Ausgewogenheit und Folgenabwägung: Nebensache. Und beim Leyentheater war man ja seitjeher schon froh, wenn lang vorbereitete Pläne keine Katastrophe waren.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mir bereiten aktuelle Pressemeldungen Sorge,
> wonach nun auch Belarus auf Seiten Russlands im Krieg mitmischen will.
> Der Flächenbrand wäre das gefährliche für Europa...
> 
> Als würde es nicht reichen, dass ein durchgeknallter Diktator sein Nachbarland ohne Grund angreift.



Was heißt "will"? Weißrussland hat das Aufmarschgebiet gestellt und es gibt zahlreiche Berichte, dass weißrussiche Einheiten auch in die Nordukraine vorgedrungen sind. Nicht umsonst werden auch gegen Lukaschenko endlich härtere Sanktionen erlassen. Ob er noch formell seine Teilnahme erklärt oder nicht ist eher Nebensache. Und weitere potentielle Einmischer gibt es rein geographisch nicht mehr.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ufff, das halte ich aber für extrem gewagt, denn man darf nicht vergessen das Lettland Mitglied in der EU und in der Nato ist. Die aus historischen Gründen begründete angst im Baltikum ist verständlich, natürlich auch die starke Solidarität mit der Ukraine. Aber das könnte ein Bumerang für sie werden, dies könnte die Verhandlungsstärke von EU/Nato schwächen, Putin motivieren stärker gegen diese Länder vorzugehen.



Russland erlaubt seit Ewigkeiten seinen Staatsangehörigen, Krieg in der Ukraine zu führen und andere Länder kennen von vorneherein gar kein Verbot von Söldnertum, dass sie erst aufheben müssten. In Anbetracht der geringen Zahl lettischer Kämpfer und der seit langem angespannten Lage zwischen Lettland und Russland keine große Nummer.
Etwas anderes wäre, wenn sie es ihren Soldaten freigestellt hätten. Davon lese ich aber nichts.


compisucher schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die meisten Russensoldaten gedacht haben, es geht ins Manöver?



Es ging ja bis Mitte Februar auch ins Manöver. Dass das um einen Kriegseinsatz verlängert wird, wurde garantiert nicht vorher angekündigt - so etwas dürften bis Anfang letzter Woche nur oberste Kommandoränge gewusst haben, sonst hätten weitaus mehr Kreise als nur ein paar Geheimdienste davon gesprochen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Im "offenen " Schlachtfeld ist die Luftüberlegenheit essenziell.
> Aber:
> Die Ziele liegen ja ganz klar bei der Einnahme von Städten und ganz obenan Kiew.
> Glaube mir, mit JaBos kannste da nicht viel machen, viel zu schnell und in Straßenzügen kaum ein Objekt gut anvisierbar.
> ...



Für den Vormarsch in den Städten spielt die Luftüberlegenheit keine große Rolle, das stimmt. Aber sie erschwert einen Aufbruch der Belagerungsringe massiv und macht Bodengewinne für die ukrainische Armee beinahe unmöglich. Solange man mit deutlichen Gebietsgewinnen auf russischer Seite in die Verhandlungen geht, wird es aber schwer, eine dauerhafte Lösung zu finden. Das Minimum, was man Putins langer Liste unerfüllbarer Forderungen zu Beginn von Verhandlungen gegenüberstellen müsste, wäre volle ukrainische Kontrolle über den Donbass, die Rückgabe der Krim und Aufgabe Sewastopols und der volle Ersatz sämtlicher Kriegsschäden und die Demilitarisierung bis mehrere 100 km jenseit der Grenze einschließlich ganz Weißrusslands und Kaliningrads. 

Von diesen ebenfalls utopischen Maximalforderungen kann man sich dann runterhandeln lassen auf ein "die Ukraine erhält ihr altes Territorium runter und die EU bauts wieder auf" oder so ähnlich. Aber man braucht sie erst einmal als Verhandlungsmasse und das geht erst, wenn die ukrainische Armee tatsächlich in einer theoretischen Position ist, die russische Armee komplett aus dem Land zu werfen und die Krim zurückzuerobern. Dafür muss die russische Lufthoheit gebrochen werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob Putin eine taktische Nuklearwaffe in Kiew einsetzt um die Ukrainer in die Knie zu zwingen und wie wird der Westen reagieren, wenn Putin tatsächlich solche Waffen einsetzen sollte.



Warum sollte er so bescheuert sein? Der Fallout für russisches Heimatterritorium erreichen, hunderttausende von ihm offiziell zu russischen Brüdern erklärte Ukrainer töten und nichts überlassen, was er noch erobern konnte. Ganz unabhängig von internationalen Aktionen ist dein Vorschlag absoluter Bullshit.




compisucher schrieb:


> @Threshold :
> Genau das würde nicht die NATO, sondern die USA, nein die US-U-Boot Kommandanten tun.
> Die haben glasklare, unzweideutige Befehle.
> Glaube mir, die getauchten strategischen U-Boote sind jetzt schon nicht mehr erreichbar.



Sollten die nicht normalerweise alle 24h neue Befehle einholen, also durchaus erreichbar sein, und vor allem nur bei einem Nuklearangriff auf die USA feuern?


----------



## Tschetan (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Etwas anderes wäre, wenn sie es ihren Soldaten freigestellt hätten. Davon lese ich aber nichts.


Wer fliegt eigentlich die NVA/ Polen MiG-29, die jetzt gespendet wurden? Sollen wohl 6 Stück sein und von wo sollen sie starten?
Haben die Überhaupt eine Überlebenschance gegen das russische Luftabwehrsystem?
Kann ein ukrainischer Pilot damit so einfach fliegen?
Wir haben hier einen Fachmann.

Ist das nicht schon eine "Angriff" der Nato?



Lukaschenkos Referendum ist wohl durch und das sind die Folgen.

"Die Reform erlaubt dem seit 1994 herrschenden Lukaschenko, bis 2035 an der Macht zu bleiben. Sie ermöglicht zudem die dauerhafte Stationierung von russischen Soldaten und* Atomwaffen in Belarus*."

Jetzt nach dem Referendum könnte er theoretisch dem Unionsvertrag folgen und mit einrücken, bzw die Reserve bilden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das ich recht hatte



Womit hattest du recht?
Dass Putin voll friedlich ist?
Dass die russischen Truppen an der ukrainische Grenze nur harmlose Manöver durchführen?
Dass die Ukraine kurz davor steht, Donezsk zurückzuerobern?
Dass das russiche Militär kaum zu schlagen ist?



> Wenn nicht etwas passiert, wird es noch schlimmer. Jetzt fliegen auch noch B-52 in Polen herum. Das sind auch Atomwaffenträger ...



Viele Flugzeuge sind AUCH Atomwaffenträger. Aber die B-52 wurden an USAFE ausgeliehen, was regelmäßige Routine ist, und fliegen somit derzeit nicht für das AFGSC, dass für die Nuklearwaffen der USA zuständig ist. Ohnehin ist die Bedeutung der B-52 als Nuklearwaffenträger nahe null. Das Ding wurde für die Bedingungen der späten 50er Jahre konstruiert und war schon mit dem Aufkommen der zweiten ICBM-Generation in den 60ern veraltet, nach Erscheinen der ersten guten SAMs untauglich.

Mit Ausnahme einer gewissen "nuklearen Teilhabe"-Armee kenne ich keinen, der heute noch den Einsatz von konventionellen Flugzeugen, geschweige denn unübersehbaren Unterschallzielscheiben, für eine verfolgenswerte Option hält. Die B-52 fliegen nur noch, weil sie relativ billig sind und eine große Traglast haben - optimal für Massenbombardements oder Bereitschaftsdienst in Gegenden ohne Luftabwehr oder für Massen-Tomahawk-Angriffe zum kleinen Preis. Letztere kann man natürlich auch nuklear bestücken, weswegen es formell immer noch Atombomber sind, aber für High-Priority-Missionen holt man wenn die B-2s raus. Die wurden dafür konstruiert, ein Russland mit ähnlichen wie den heutigen Verteidigungssystemen anzugreifen.

Die B-52 dagegen symbolisiert nur, dass man die Lage nicht mag und bereit ist, konventionell aus allen Rohren konventionell zu feuern. Genauso wie die Tu-95 als russiches Gegenstück, deren seit zwei Jahrzehnt wieder vermehrt vorkommenden Flüge bis an oder über die Grenze des amerikanischen Luftraums keine nukleare Bedrohung darstellen, weil man die Dinger Stunden vor ihrem Eintreffen auf dem Radar hat und die auch nicht losgeschickt werden, weil es so lustig aussieht, wenn ein Stealth-Fighter eine Propellermaschiene mit Bordkanonier( begleitet. Sondern weil man damit den Gegner stresst und beschäftigt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise(bzw auf Zwitschervideos zu sehen) hat Anonymous zahlreiche Tankstellensysteme Russlands gehackt... die können kein Benzin mehr ausgeben und auf der Anzeige steht "Glory to Ukraine". Netter Trick.^^



Schön dass nicht nur wir spüren, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn Energieträger nicht wie gewünscht fließen  .


----------



## Tschetan (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass die Ukraine kurz davor steht, Donezsk zurückzuerobern?


Wie denn?
Mariupol ist eingekreist und am Ende scheint sich im Osten der Ukraine ein Kessel zu bilden, der rund 10-12 Brigaden umfasst.
Ich will keinen Kriegsbericht verfassen, aber die Lage sieht danach aus, oder hast du andere Infos?
Es geht darum Opfer zu vermeiden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Womit hattest du recht?


Das es zu einem solchen Krieg kommt.
Klar ist es Mist, aber wenn man immer nur versucht einem das Leben schwer zu machen, explodiert dieser irgendwann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auftauchen tun die Boote nach einem einmaligen Start aber nur, wenn keine weiteren Nuklearbeben erfasst werden und sie mind. 500 sm vom letzten Abschusspunkt entfernt sind.
> Ist blöd, ist aber so...



Auftauchen muss ein U-Boot nicht, um Kontakt aufzunehmen. Die Satelliten sind auch in ein paar Metern Tiefe noch empfangbar; notfalls dürften die Längstwellensysteme noch als Backup bereit stehen. (Zumindest die russichen haben nach der Jahrtausendwende sogar noch regelmäßig gesendet)

Das ist keine Echtzeitkommunikation, aber auch unter Kriegsbedingungen ist eine Kontaktaufnahme alle paar Stunden möglich. Zu den genauen Handlungsanweisungen im Kriegsfall weiß ich natürlich nichts, aber da die Boote afaik auch zum Abschuss auf Sehrorhtiefe gehen müssen, wäre es naheliegend, einen letzten Nachrichtenabruf vor dem Start zum Standard zu machen. Nur wenn der Feind in dem Moment das Satellitennetzwerk ausgeschaltet hat, läge die Entscheidung dann allein bei der Besatzung. Damit ist aber nicht zu rechnen.




ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> China hat sich bei der UN Resolution nicht an die Seite Russlands gestellt, sie haben sich der Stimme enthalten.
> Sie waren sogar relativ kritisch, siehe Auszug:



Die Formulierung ist (vermutlich bewusst) zweideutig. Auch Putin will den Kalten Krieg hinter sich lassen, dazu gehört für ihn dass die USA in Europa nichts mehr zu melden haben, und ist sehr dafür, dass ich fremde Staaten nicht in anderer Völker Angelegenheiten einmischen - also z.B. nicht in Angelegenheiten zwischen "Russen" und ""Russen"". Daraus lässt sich also leider keine Poistionierung Xis gegen Putin ableiten und es hieß auch, dass die Resolution des Sicherheitsrates entschärft werden musste, weil China sonst sein Veto eingelegt hätte. Man darf dabei nie vergessen, dass die ihre eigene Ukraine direkt vor der Küste liegen haben und der gegenüber genau die gleiche Rhetorik gebrauchen.



> Schau dir die UNO Vollversammlung an, die ist heute, wie die abstimmen.



Die wird in der Tat wesentlich interessanter.




Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Russland Nato Mitglied werden wollen?



Wurde ihnen schon mal angeboten (vor Putin), haben ausdrücklich abgelehnt. Stattdessen kam der NATO-Russland-Rat, in dem z.B. auch sämtliche Erweiterungen abgesprochen wurden. Aber wie man sieht, hilft alle Diplomatie nicht gegen Despoten.




Vallja60 schrieb:


> Übrigens: es schafft keinen Frieden wenn man eine Seite verteufelt und der Anderen die Immunität gibt durch Zensur gedeckt alle erdenklichen Missetaten zu begehen.



Weck mich, wenn die Ukraine in Moskau einmarschiert ist. Ich nehme zwar wenig von dem, was die ukrainische Regierung unter diesen Bedingungen veröffentlicht, aber solange sie nur auf eigenem Boden sind, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie keine Greultaten an russischer Zivilbevölkerung verüben können, weil sie nunmal keine mehrere Kilometer langen Arme haben. Und dass russische Soldaten nicht mit Rosenwasser und Nackenmassagen empfangen werden, hätten sie sich denken sollen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer fliegt eigentlich die NVA/ Polen MiG-29, die jetzt gespendet wurden? Sollen wohl 6 Stück sein und von wo sollen sie starten?
> Haben die Überhaupt eine Überlebenschance gegen das russische Luftabwehrsystem?
> Kann ein ukrainischer Pilot damit so einfach fliegen?
> Wir haben hier einen Fachmann.



Die ukrainische Luftwaffe hat selbst MiG-29, die aus naheliegenden Gründen ähnlich alt sind. In wie weit sich die Bedienung der auf NATO-Standards umgerüsteten Exemplare großartig unterscheidet, kann ich nicht sagen, aber da ging es afaik vor allem um die Kompatibilität mit westlichen Raketensystemen sowie natürlich Freund-Feind-Erkennung. Letztere muss nicht aktiv bedient werden, bei ersteren wäre nur wichtig, dass die Kompatibilität zu sowjetischer Technik erhalten geblieben ist. Dann könnten die ukrainischen Piloten einfach ihre gewohnten Waffen unterschnallen und fertig.

Startplätze: Habe ich keinen Überblick. Berichtet wird ja nur über die umkämpften, vor allem Hostomel (Anm.: Mirja gibts nicht mehr, Putin an den Stolz der sowjetischen Luftfahrt zerstört, aber die scheiden natürlich aus. Notfalls kann die MiG-29 auch von improvisierten Flugplätzen eingesetzt werden.



> Lukaschenkos Referendum ist wohl durch



Welch Überraschung...
Und ich hatte schon Angst, ein Einhorn hätte die bereits vorgestern fertiggedruckte Ergebnis-Bekanntgabe aufgefressen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Das es zu einem solchen Krieg kommt.



LOL. Na die Zeile verlinke mal, in der Putin-Propaganda-Spammer-Nummer 1 geschrieben hat:
"Russland wird einen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun zu bringen".
Ich erinnere mich nur an so ziemlich das Gegenteil suggerierende Posts.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar ist es Mist, aber wenn man immer nur versucht einem das Leben schwer zu machen, explodiert dieser irgendwann.


Deine Analogie bedeutet folgendes:

*Putin: *Ich will das!
*Große *Teile der Welt: Nein, das geht so nicht.
*Putin: *Mir wumpe. Ich nehme mir das!
*Große Teile der Welt:* Nein, das geht so nicht. Das machst du nicht ungestraft.
*Putin: *Mir egal. Ihr hört mir eh nicht zu. Ich mache weiter.
*Große Teile der Welt: *Das geht so nicht. Wir werden dich mehr bestrafen.
*Putin:* Menno. Ihr seid shice! Aber mir egal. Ich mache das trotzdem.
*Große Teile der Welt:* Junge! Du hast es jetzt echt übertrieben. Jetzt bekommst du richtig ärger!
*Putin:* Mir doch egal. Dann zünde ich eben das Haus und alles andere an.

Eigentlich ist es ziemlich einfach. Ohne dieses Gehabe von Putin hätte "das Land" es nicht so schwer. Es ist Putin und seine Entourage, die für das Wohl und nun für das Wehe des eigenen Volkes verantwortlich sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> uftauchen muss ein U-Boot nicht, um Kontakt aufzunehmen.


Funkbojen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Funkbojen...



Eher schlechte Idee für Notfälle. Wüsste auch nicht, dass die routinemäßig genutzt werden. Erstmal wären sie Verbrauchsmaterial, vor allem aber verrät man damit die eigene grobe Position an alle sämtliche Beobachter Überwasser und wenn man Senden will sogar noch die exakte Unterwasserposition an jeden in Sonarreichweite. Das ist was, um letzte Worte rauszuhauen oder kurz vorher nur im Downstream mithören zu können, was die Jäger an der Oberfläche gerade so treiben. Nichts für einen unentdeckt bleiben wollenden ICBM-Träger.

Aber wie gesagt: Ist auch gar nicht nötig. Man kann funken ohne die Oberfläche durchbrechen zu müssen. Ist zwar nicht ohne, aber mit weniger Risiko und Unanehmlichkeiten verbunden und für gelegentliche Kommunikation ausreichend.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2022)

Selbst die ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung, naja zumindest die die halt nicht den Schwanz eingekniffen und sich aus dem Staub gemacht haben, teilt den russischen Soldaten, auch ohne Waffen, ziemlich genau mit was sie vom Einmarsch des Kremel so halten und man gewinnt in dem Video schon etwas den Eindruck als wären die russischen Soldaten damit schon ein wenig überfordert, so von den Ukrainern angegangen zu werden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8qzs5i57gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> man gewinnt in dem Video schon etwas den Eindruck als wären die russischen Soldaten damit schon ein wenig überfordert, so von den Ukrainern angegangen zu werden:


Mein reden. Ich weiß nicht, was man den Soldaten gesagt hat, als man sie losschickte, aber die kommen dort wohl immer mehr in der Realität an. Die treffen auf ganz normale Menschen, die ihre Sprache sprechen und obendrein ziemlich sickig sind, dass man sie gerade erobert. Bin gespannt, wie lange die Soldaten das mitmachen - auf die eine wie die andere Weise.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat die Ukraine und ihre Führer viel zu wenig für die Menschen getan, als das sie verlangen dürften das andere dafür ihr Leben opfern.


Ist wieder kremlesche Märchenstunde?


----------



## Tschetan (1. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist wieder kremlesche Märchenstunde?


Warum? Selensky war vor den Krieg bei 25% Zustimmung. Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll. Sein Vorgänger hatte ähnliche Werte und Sekensky versprach Frieden mit Russland.
Hätte ja Minsk 2 umsetzten können,  aber der hatte Angst vor Swoboda und den ganzen Milizen.
Aber alles FakeNews.

https://dip.bundestag.de/vorgang/.../66783 noch so ein Etappenhengst der seine Leute verheizen will.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Selensky war vor den Krieg bei 25% Zustimmung. Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll.


Auf jeden Fall scheint er jetzt umso populärer zu sein. Und schafft es viele Ukrainer zu motivieren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hätte ja Minsk 2 umsetzten können,  aber der hatte Angst vor Swoboda und den ganzen Milizen.


Minsk 2 wurde von Russland nicht eingehalten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> noch so ein Etappenhengst der seine Leute verheizen will.


Oder nur nicht kampflos die Freiheit aufgeben.




> Neu aufgenommene Satellitenbilder zeigen einen russischen Militärkonvoi nördlich der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew. Der Konvoi erstrecke sich über etwa 64 Kilometer und ist damit deutlich länger, als die zunächst berichteten 27 Kilometer, erklärt das in den USA ansässigen Unternehmen Maxar Technologies zu den Aufnahmen. Der Konvoi reicht vom Flughafen Hostomel im Nordwesten Kiews bis zum Dorf Prybirsk, das zwischen Kiew und Tschernobyl liegt. Die Lage sei angespannt, teilte der ukrainische Generalstab mit.
> 
> Weiter seien zusätzliche Bodentruppen und Kampfhubschraubereinheiten im südlichen Belarus weniger als 32 Kilometer nördlich der ukrainischen Grenze gesichtet worden. Das deutet auf einen baldigen Großangriff auf die Hauptstadt der Ukraine hin.


Quelle: 60 Kilometer langer Militärkonvoi der Russen vor Kiew

Ich hoffe das sie dieser Angriffswelle noch standhalten können. Wie es aussieht wollen sie Kiew einkesseln und dem Erdboden gleich machen.


Scheinbar hat Russland auch eine "Vakuumbombe" eingesetzt



> Nach Darstellung der ukrainischen Botschafterin in den Vereinigten Staaten hat Russland am Montag bei seinem Vordringen in die Ukraine eine sogenannte Vakuum-Bombe eingesetzt. „Sie haben heute eine Vakuumbombe eingesetzt, was nach der Genfer Konvention verboten ist“, sagt Botschafterin Oksana Markarova vor dem US-Kongress. „Die Verwüstung, die Russland der Ukraine zufügen will, ist groß“.
> 
> Eine Aerosolbombe, umgangssprachlich Vakuum-Bombe genannt, verwendet Sauerstoff aus der Umgebungsluft, um eine Hochtemperaturexplosion zu erzeugen, die in der Regel im Anschluss an die Druckwelle eine wesentlich längere Sogwirkung erzeugt als ein herkömmlicher Sprengstoff. Eine russische Stellungnahme lag zunächst nicht vor.


Quelle: „Sie haben heute eine Vakuumbombe eingesetzt“

Putin ist ein Massenmörder.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin ist ein Massenmörder.


Stimmt.
Wie jeder ja jetzt auch in den Medien lesen kann, gibt es glaubhafte Hinweise auf völkerrechtswidrigem Einsatz von Streumunition:








						Setzt Russland Streumunition ein?
					

Das Recherche-Netzwerk Bellingcat hat Kriegsvideos aus der Ukraine ausgewertet. Demnach nutzt die russische Armee auch Streubomben, die besonders oft zivile Opfer fordern.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Das ist Kriegspropaganda, was du hier verbreitest.
> In diesem Konflikt gibt es nur einen Agressor.


Die EU subventioniert seit einigen Jahren die Ukraine.  Wer zahlt schafft an. Friede in der Ostukraine war da nicht wichtig.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt heir nur ein Land, einen Staatschef, von dessen Seite ein Angriffskrieg losgetreten wurde. Wenn du von aufeinandetzen sprichst, dann bitte mal im Kreml um Waffenruhe. Denn nur dort sitzen die Leute, die Menschen aufeinanderhetzen - die Russen nämlich auf die Ukrainer.
> 
> Und das "Nazi-Märchen" glaubst du wirklich? So sehr, dass du Flächenbombardements von Wohngebieten rechtfertigst? Schau dir mal die Drohnenbilder von Idlib und den anderen Städten in Syrien an. Da gab es keine Nazis...


Um wieviel einfacher wäre es doch gewesen in den letzten 8 Jahren in der Ostukraine Frieden zu schließen.
Hätte man gar nichts getan wäre der Konflikt mangels Geld eingestellt worden. ...Viel Geld kam aus Deutschland.  War dieses Geld an Bedingungen geknüpft? 
Übrigens scheinen manche Ukrainer sehr geübt zu sein im Umgang mit Cocktails.... Jahrelange Übung?


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Um wieviel einfacher wäre es doch gewesen in den letzten 8 Jahren in der Ostukraine Frieden zu schließen.


Ich wollte es @Tschetan erst fragen, aber nun darfst du: Nenne mir bitte einige Verhaltensweisen, die die Ukraine hätte dafür an den Tag legen müssen, OHNE dabei Staatsgebiet wie die Krim oder den Donbass nicht nur defacto sondern selbst anerkannt zu verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Heute Morgen wurde im Fernsehen gezeigt das relativ viele Russland-Deutsche oder Aussiedler,  immer noch mit Putin symphatisieren und den Westen die Schuld für die Situation in der Ukraine geben. Das spiegelt sich auch in den Erzählungen meiner Freunde und Bekannten wieder. Das sind nicht alle aber eigentlich viel zu viele. Wenn Putin und Russland doch so toll sind  warum ziehen sie dann nicht dort hin? Hier alle Freiheiten genießen und von dem Leben profitieren aber sich mit solchen Despoten solidarisieren. Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Morgen wurde im Fernsehen gezeigt das relativ viele Russland-Deutsche oder Aussiedler,  immer noch mit Putin symphatisieren und den Westen die Schuld für die Situation in der Ukraine geben. Das spiegelt sich auch in den Erzählungen meiner Freunde und Bekannten wieder. Das sind nicht alle aber eigentlich viel zu viele. Wenn Putin und Russland doch so toll sind  warum ziehen sie dann nicht dort hin? Hier alle Freiheiten genießen und von dem Leben profitieren aber sich mit solchen Despoten solidarisieren. Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.


Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Russen so, das ist generell mit vielen ausländisch-stämmigen, die in Deutschland leben. Bei den Türken z.B. ist das oftmals nicht viel anders. Und von denjenigen Muslimen, die schon ihre Kinder regelrecht "anti-westlich" erziehen, obwohl sie in einem westlichen Land leben, fange ich besser gar nicht an.^^


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Um wieviel einfacher wäre es doch gewesen in den letzten 8 Jahren in der Ostukraine Frieden zu schließen.
> Hätte man gar nichts getan wäre der Konflikt mangels Geld eingestellt worden. ...Viel Geld kam aus Deutschland.  War dieses Geld an Bedingungen geknüpft?
> Übrigens scheinen manche Ukrainer sehr geübt zu sein im Umgang mit Cocktails.... Jahrelange Übung?


Die Verdrehung von Ursachen hilft in der Sache nicht weiter.
Es waren Separatisten in der Ostukraine, die mit der Waffengewalt angefangen haben!
Die Prozesse für eine Teil- oder Vollautomomie (Katalonien in Spanien oder Trentino in Italien ) oder Abspaltung (z. B. Schottland) haben in einer Demokratie eben auch demokratische Spielregeln.
Wenn nun die Separatisten dies mittels Waffen beschleunigen wollen, sind sie schlichtweg Terroristen.
Das kann dir gefallen oder auch nicht, ist aber so.
Wieso in aller Welt soll eine Demokratie mit Terroristen über den Status eines Landesteils verhandeln?


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Morgen wurde im Fernsehen gezeigt das relativ viele Russland-Deutsche oder Aussiedler,  immer noch mit Putin symphatisieren und den Westen die Schuld für die Situation in der Ukraine geben. Das spiegelt sich auch in den Erzählungen meiner Freunde und Bekannten wieder. Das sind nicht alle aber eigentlich viel zu viele. Wenn Putin und Russland doch so toll sind  warum ziehen sie dann nicht dort hin? Hier alle Freiheiten genießen und von dem Leben profitieren aber sich mit solchen Despoten solidarisieren. Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.


Du brauchst dir nur die vielen Pro-Putin Kommentare unter den News-Meldungen anzusehen. Den Linken Rand erkennt man leicht am Antikapitalistengeschwafel. Aber es gibt auch unheimlich viele die argumentieren selber Schuld, es geht uns nichts an, blah... Wer sind diese Personen, wirklich so viele Russlanddeutsche?


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Russen so, das ist generell mit vielen ausländisch-stämmigen, die in Deutschland leben. Bei den Türken z.B. ist das oftmals nicht viel anders. Und von denjenigen Muslimen, die schon ihre Kinder regelrecht "anti-westlich" erziehen, obwohl sie in einem westlichen Land leben, fange ich besser gar nicht an.^^


Ich weiß. Ich kenne auch Türken welche Erdogan toll finden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

Mittlerweile sollte das zwar anders aussehen, aber…





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498387079209828355

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, aber ich frage, wie weit man die Spirale noch drehen muß?



Das musst Du schon den Kriegsverbrecher im Kreml fragen. Er hat es in der Hand, diesen Irrsinn zu beenden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Selensky hatte im letzten Jahr Zustimmungswerte von 25% (...)



... was, selbst unter Zugrundelegung der offiziellen Zahlen ~ die Zustimmung ist, die der Kriegsverbrecher im Kreml wahlbeteiligungsbereinigt bei der letzten Wahl eingefahren hat.

Wobei sich das Problem frueher oder spaeter erledigen wird. Entweder wird er wegen Landesverrats abgeurteilt oder eben ein Foehn.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da Putin alle Sanktionen verursacht hat, dann alles in Butter ist, könnte doch Russland, wie die Ukraine, Nato Mitglied werden?



Wenn Russland das will, die Kriterien erfuellt, den Membership Action Plan absolviert und die NATO-Mitglieder den Antrag annehmen - Ja. Ansonsten - nimmst Du Drogen? Ernstgemeinte Frage. Denn Dein Geschreibsel hier wird inzwischen stuendlich wirrer. Denn die Ukraine ist kein NATO-Mitglied.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

Achtung Violence-Level 5!

Luftangriff Kharkiv, 01.03.22


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es dank unserer Berichterstattung an dir vorbeigegangen dass seit Ausbruch des Bürgerkrieges viele Leute nach Russland geflogen sind und nicht in den goldenen Westen.  Wo es bei uns doch so gerecht und friedlich zugeht...


Aber nicht aus Deutschland oder? Und auch keine Aussiedler.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Verdrehung von Ursachen hilft in der Sache nicht weiter.
> Es waren Separatisten in der Ostukraine, die mit der Waffengewalt angefangen haben!
> Die Prozesse für eine Teil- oder Vollautomomie (Katalonien in Spanien oder Trentino in Italien ) oder Abspaltung (z. B. Schottland) haben in einer Demokratie eben auch demokratische Spielregeln.
> Wenn nun die Separatisten dies mittels Waffen beschleunigen wollen, sind sie schlichtweg Terroristen.
> ...


Richtig Terroristen von Geburt an.Bestimmt hast du die Reden der Ukrainischen Politiker wie man mit solchen Abtrünnigen zu verfahren hat aufmerksam angehört.  Aber halt solche Reden werden ja in Deutschland vorsorglich ausgefiltert . BEVOR MAN SICH EINE MEINUNG BILDEN KANN MUSS MAN BEIDE SEITEN ANHÖREN.
Dies ist im freien Deutschland leider nicht  mehr ohne VPN möglich.
Alle Russen die ich kenne schauen nicht nur russisches sondern auch europäisches Fernsehen. In Kaliningrad ist Deutsch immer noch Erste Fremdsprache. Was passiert wenn man nur die eigene Presse verfolgt hat man in Amerika beim Sturm aufs Kapitol gesehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2022)

Orban verweigert das Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine über Ungarisches Staatsgebiet erfolgen dürfen.
Er zeigt mal wieder wem seine Sympathien am Ende doch gelten...









						Ungarn blockiert Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine
					

Ungarn blockiert die Lieferung von Waffen an die Ukraine über sein Staatsgebiet. Man werde den Transport nicht gestatten, teilte Außenminister Peter Szijjarto mit. Man wolle die Sicherheit der eigenen Bürgerinnen und Bürger nicht gefährden.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es dank unserer Berichterstattung an dir vorbeigegangen dass seit Ausbruch des Bürgerkrieges viele Leute nach Russland geflogen sind und nicht in den goldenen Westen.  Wo es bei uns doch so gerecht und friedlich zugeht...
> Das ist ja auch das Problem:
> Europa hat in die Zahlungsunfähige Ukraine investiert und es gibt dort Leute die ihr Glück eben nicht im goldenen Westen sehen. Die standen dann den westlicher orientierten Ukrainern im Weg und mussten weg...
> Demokratie auf Ukrainische Art..
> ...


Von welcher Standort schreibst denn du?
Dass aus dem Donbass Leute meinethalben auch nach Russland geflohen sind, mag schon sein.
Die Kernfrage ist aber immer dieselbe.
Es hätte keine Wegschauen geben müssen (was zunächst eine Unterstellung ist, es gab ja Normandie-Gespräche usw.), wen die Separatisten nicht mit der Waffengewalt angefangen hätten.
Es ist leider nun mal einfach so, das wenn Separatisten mit Waffengewalt einen Landesteil herauslösen wollen, weltweit schlichtweg Terroristen genannte werden.
Welche Motivation hätte also die Regierung in der Ukraine, sich mit Terroristen zu unterhalten?


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Von welcher Standort schreibst denn du?
> Dass aus dem Donbass Leute meinethalben auch nach Russland geflohen sind, mag schon sein.
> Die Kernfrage ist aber immer dieselbe.
> Es hätte keine Wegschauen geben müssen (was zunächst eine Unterstellung ist, es gab ja Normandie-Gespräche usw.), wen die Separatisten nicht mit der Waffengewalt angefangen hätten.
> ...


Das ist nun aber wirklich Propaganda: Die Anderen haben angefangen! 
Das behaupten beide Seiten....
Ich weiß jetzt nicht woher du deine Informationen hast. Aus erster Hand ?
Das erste was in einem Krieg stirbt ist die Wahrheit.  Und die starb spätestens als die Nato in die Zensur einwilligte. 
Warum eigentlich?  Es waren doch gar keine Natosoldaten im Einsatz die geschützt werden müssen...
Was gab es zu verbergen ?
Dass uns jetzt Deutschland davor bewahrt uns selbst ein Urteil zu machen indem sie Nachrichtensender verbietet find ich gut...


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Dass uns jetzt Deutschland davor bewahrt uns selbst ein Urteil zu machen indem sie Nachrichtensender verbietet find ich gut...


Du meinst wohl Propagandasender.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Propagandasender.


Genau. 
Hast du sie mal angesehen oder vertraust du da ganz auf unsere Presse?
Es reicht wenn du ab und zu wenigstens Österreichische oder Schweizer Nachrichten schaust falls du keine Fremdsprachen beherrscht.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber wirklich Propaganda: Die Anderen haben angefangen!
> Das behaupten beide Seiten....


Komm wieder mal runter, haben die Separatisten mit Waffengewalt einen Teil der Provinzen erobert oder nicht?
Es gibt eigentlich ja nur ein ja oder nein, oder? Bin mal gespannt..


Vallja60 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht woher du deine Informationen hast. Aus erster Hand ?


Welche Informationen?


Vallja60 schrieb:


> Das erste was in einem Krieg stirbt ist die Wahrheit.  Und die starb spätestens als die Nato in die Zensur einwilligte.
> Warum eigentlich?  Es waren doch gar keine Natosoldaten im Einsatz die geschützt werden müssen...
> Was gab es zu verbergen ?


Was hat das alles mit der Nato zu tun?
Russland startet eine Invasion ins Nachbarland. Korrekt?
Russland droht dem Westen mit Atomwaffen. Richtig?
Russen drohen den Finnen bei Natobeitritt mit "Konsequenzen". Warum und richtig?

Also, wer hat denn nun mit dem Zinnober angefangen?
Doch nicht die EU oder die Nato.

Nimm bitte einfache Wahrheiten zu Kenntnis:

Putin ist schlichtweg zu blöd, aus Russland einen modernen Industriestaat zu formen.
Putin nutzt seine Machtstruktur, um Russland mit mafiösen Methoden für sich und seine Clique auszubeuten.
Putin ist geistig in einer archaischen Weltordnung gefangen und denkt territorial und nicht geostrategisch.

Und all ihr kleinen Putin-Versteher seid ausschließlich Steigbügelhalter für ihn.
Wenn er erst mal im Sattel sitzt, wird er euch wie alle anderen davor mit seinen Stiefeln in den Matsch stoßen, aber soweit denkt ihr ja gar nicht.


Vallja60 schrieb:


> Dass uns jetzt Deutschland davor bewahrt uns selbst ein Urteil zu machen indem sie Nachrichtensender verbietet find ich gut...


Na ja, RT ist jetzt kein Highlite der neutralen Berichterstattung.
In dem Punkt stimme ich dir allerdings zu, Pressefreiheit ist Pressefreiheit.
So viel Propaganda muss eine Demokratie aushalten können.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So viel Propaganda muss eine Demokratie aushalten können.


Richtig, sonst hätte man solche Hetzblätter wie die Bild auch schon lange verbieten müssen.


----------



## Eckism (1. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Orban verweigert das Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine über Ungarisches Staatsgebiet erfolgen dürfen.
> Er zeigt mal wieder wem seine Sympathien am Ende doch gelten...
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich verständlich...wer weiß schon, was Putin als nächstes einfällt.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig, sonst hätte man solche Hetzblätter wie die Bild auch schon lange verbieten müssen.


Enteignet Springer ist richtig und wichtig.


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Enteignet Springer ist richtig und wichtig.


Äh, Familie Springer gehört der Laden mehrheitsrechtlich schon sehr lange nicht mehr:








						Axel Springer SE – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Unbedarft davon, ist es prinzipiell richtig, dass besitzende  Einzelpersonen nicht über Inhalte von Medien bestimmen sollten.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2022)

Vor ein paar Tagen noch eine Petition, jetzt Parlamentsdebatte in Finnland zu einem möglichen Beitritt zur NATO: 








						Finnisches Parlament debattiert über Petition zu Nato-Beitritt
					

Das finnische Parlament debattiert am Dienstag vor dem Hintergrund des Ukraine-Kriegs über eine mögliche Nato-Mitgliedschaft. Auslöser war eine Petition, die




					www.stern.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

Hier nochmal mit Übersetzung. Hoffentlich ist diese Scheisze bald vorbei.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498610289444597760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Bestimmt hast du die Reden der Ukrainischen Politiker wie man mit solchen Abtrünnigen zu verfahren hat aufmerksam angehört.


Solche Leute hast du überall.
Bei uns gibt es Politiker, die Boote von Flüchtlingen versenken wollen.
Klar ist aber, dass die nicht für die Mehrheit sprechen.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich wollte es @Tschetan erst fragen, aber nun darfst du: Nenne mir bitte einige Verhaltensweisen, die die Ukraine hätte dafür an den Tag legen müssen, OHNE dabei Staatsgebiet wie die Krim oder den Donbass nicht nur defacto sondern selbst anerkannt zu verlieren.


Wie wärs mit freien Wahlen gewesen in denen man die Ostukraine miteinbezogen hätte und nur ein wenig auf sie zugegangen wäre: das Ganze nennt man dann Demokratie


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht aus Deutschland oder? Und auch keine Aussiedler.


Wenn das Teufelsaustreiben so weitergeht ist es bald soweit.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Russen so, das ist generell mit vielen ausländisch-stämmigen, die in Deutschland leben. Bei den Türken z.B. ist das oftmals nicht viel anders. Und von denjenigen Muslimen, die schon ihre Kinder regelrecht "anti-westlich" erziehen, obwohl sie in einem westlichen Land leben, fange ich besser gar nicht an.^^


Das kannste auch den bioteutonischen Kartoffeln mit Hang zum Nationalismus vorwerfen, die mit Bannern a la "Putin! Befreie uns!" bei PEGIDA unterwegs waren.



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit freien Wahlen gewesen in denen man die Ostukraine miteinbezogen hätte und nur ein wenig auf sie zugegangen wäre: das Ganze nennt man dann Demokratie


Darunter kann ich mir erst einmal nur wenig vorstellen. Bitte erläutere doch etwas genauer, welches Verhalten der Ukraine welchen positiven Effekt auf sie selbst und das ganz Desaster gehabt hätte, was NICHT im Verlust von Territorium gemündet wäre.



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber wirklich Propaganda: Die Anderen haben angefangen!
> Das behaupten beide Seiten....
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht woher du deine Informationen hast. Aus erster Hand ?
> Das erste was in einem Krieg stirbt ist die Wahrheit.  Und die starb spätestens als die Nato in die Zensur einwilligte.
> ...


Das ist wirr...


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Komm wieder mal runter, haben die Separatisten mit Waffengewalt einen Teil der Provinzen erobert oder nicht?
> Es gibt eigentlich ja nur ein ja oder nein, oder? Bin mal gespannt..
> 
> Welche Informationen?
> ...


Meines Wissens wohnen diese Leute dort. Sie sind nicht dort eingerückt oder täusche ich mich? 
Nochmal: woher gast du deine Informationen? Aus Zeitungen / Internet oder warst du dort und hast das gesehen? Kennst Du Leute die dir verlässlich berichten oder bist du beim Nachrichtendienst ?


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wohnen diese Leute dort. Sie sind nicht dort eingerückt oder täusche ich mich?
> Nochmal: woher gast du deine Informationen? Aus Zeitungen / Internet oder warst du dort und hast das gesehen? Kennst Du Leute die dir verlässlich berichten oder bist du beim Nachrichtendienst ?


Welche Infos über was?

Dass die Separatisten vor der aktuellen Invasion einen Teil der beiden Donbass-Oblaste mit Waffengewalt unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht haben?

Na ja, bezeichne es mal als Allgemeinbildung seit 2014:








						Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## behemoth85 (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte das auch Putin zum Handeln verführt haben?


Das kann man so sagen. Grundsätzlich gehört die Einkreisung Russlands zur US Doktrin, praktisch das Fundament der amerikanischen nationalen Sicherheit. 

Nukleare Abschussmöglichgeiten rund um Russland herum und ein ein Raketenshield in Osteuropa sollen Moskau am nuklearen Erstschlag hindern, was aus Sicht der Russen fatal wäre, militärisch wie auch geopolitisch. 

Die USA sind aber bereit für Verhandlungen und sie würden sich auf Abkommen einigen um von diesem Schritt (vorerst) abzusehen, vorallem weil sie sehen dass Russland es nicht zulässt. Putin allerdings macht Beanstandungen bereits bestehende NATO Grenzen zu verschieben, und das obwohl die Ostflanke keine reale Bedrohung für Russland darstellt. Putin hat aktuell kein Argument um das zu tuen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wohnen diese Leute dort. Sie sind nicht dort eingerückt oder täusche ich mich?


Ja, die wohnen dort, sind dort geboren worden und plötzlich kommen die auf die Idee, das Land mit Waffengewalt unter ihrer Kontrolle zu bringen. Ist für mich unverständlich.
Putin sagt, dass die Ukrainer Genozid begannen haben? Wo sind die Beweise?


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. März 2022)

Langsam geht der AI der Stoff aus.



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Ehrlich: diese Leute erzählen mir oft ganz andere Sachen als ich der Zeitung lese. In meiner Zeit beim Bund gab es in meiner Umgebung 6 Todesfälle aber nur von einem Stand in der Zeitung....
> Es steht jedem frei etwas zu 'glauben' oder auch nicht... Augen aufmachen , Nachdenken und ein gehörigen Mass an Misstrauen gegenüber zensieren Nachrichten hat noch nie geschadet...
> Ansonsten: weiterlesen und Glauben was euch in Kram passt/alles Andere ist Propaganda.


Glauben heißt nicht wissen. So wie Du es hier schreibst, fundiert Dein Wissen auf Meinungen und Berichten Dritter. Hast Du schonmal "Stille Post" gespielt und geschaut, was am Ende für ein Kauderwelsch rauskommt?

Fakten schaffen Gewissheit! Und faktisch befindet sich ein souveräner Staat im Krieg mit einem Agressor, der unter fadenscheinigen Vorwänden Truppen an der Grenze zusammenzog, um dann in das Land einzufallen. Oder wird das gerade von der westlichen Propaganda inszieniert?


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Also abgelesen.  Schön , kriegst einen Keks.


Danke

Was haben die gelisteten Informationsgeber mit der Realität zu tun, dass seit 2014 Terroristen versuchen, einen Teil eines demokratischen Landes herauszulösen?
Gebe mir selbst die Antwort: Gar nichts...

Dass kriegerische Handlungen per se Mist sind ist unbestritten.

Und ich glaube gar nichts, ich sehe gerade mehr oder weniger live Bilder, wie Putins Soldaten ganze Städte in Schutt und Asche schießen.

Nenn mir einen einzigen Grund, dass diese Taten rechtfertigt!
Auch das kann ich mir selbst beantworten: Keinen

Putin ist ein Massenmörder, den man seit 5 Tagen getrost in einem Atemzug mit Stalin, Mao und Hitler nennen darf.
Thema durch.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Nur mal ein paar Denkanstösse:
-An der Grenze der Ukraine werden Männer mit Bierbauch und Bandscheibenvorfall... zwangsrekrutiert: das gibt lauter Helden...
Also ich würde mich bedanken wenn mein Regierungschef mich zwingen würde zu schießen. 
Die Ukraine ist seit Jahren auf Zahlungen aus dem Ausland angewiesen.  Glaubt ihr sie kann machen was sie will?
In unserer Tageszeitung war vor 2 Wochen ein schöner Bericht warum in Deutschland die Energiekosten so stark steigen.  Eine Kleinigkeit wurde bei der Aufstellung aber vergessen: Da die Ukraine kein Gas mehr aus Russland bekommt kaufen wir (die EU) es für sie ein. Das dürfte teurer sein als das Gas welches sie vorher schon nicht bezahlen konnten....Das schreibt man natürlich  nicht. 
Ein Admiral der die Ukraine kritisiert: auf Forderung der Ukraine entlassen....Was er wirklich gesagt hat wird der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich gemacht....Freie deutsche Presse.
Egal wie es ausgeht: die Ukraine wird auf lange Zeit geschädigt sein. Europa ebenso (von der Waffenindustrie mal abgesehen).
Russland sowieso. 
Und die USA? Das soll keine Propaganda sein. Nur so zum Nachdenken.  Wem nützt das Ganze?
Putin nicht
Europa nicht
Der Ukraine auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498668790732795904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Monitoring The Airwaves During Ukrainian Conflict - K0LWC
					

Shortwave radio and ham radio operators may have a front row seat to the ongoing Ukrainian conflict thanks to HF radio.




					web.archive.org


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Langsam geht der AI der Stoff aus.
> 
> 
> Glauben heißt nicht wissen. So wie Du es hier schreibst, fundiert Dein Wissen auf Meinungen und Berichten Dritter. Hast Du schonmal "Stille Post" gespielt und geschaut, was am Ende für ein Kauderwelsch rauskommt?
> ...


Wenn mir jemand sein weggeschossenes Bein vorführt und sagt was der Gegner für eine Uniform trug ist das schon eine recht konkrete Meinung.
Und wenn ich etwas sehe ist das auch noch besser als es nur zu lesen. Täuschen kann ich mich natürlich immer. Und angelogen kann ich  auch werden . Nur alles den Zeitungen zu glauben Hab ich verlernt


compisucher schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Was haben die gelisteten Informationsgeber mit der Realität zu tun, dass seit 2014 Terroristen versuchen, einen Teil eines demokratischen Landes herauszulösen?
> Gebe mir selbst die Antwort: Gar nichts...
> ...


Du siehst Livebilder  von einem Krieg?
Sodass gibt es schon seit Vietnam nicht mehr. Das wäre viel zu gefährlich für die dortigen Soldaten..... Daher hat Zensur in Kriegszeiten durchaus Berechtigung.  Wäre blöd wenn man alle Truppenverschiebungen,die Bewaffnung  dieTruppenstärke, vielleicht auch noch die eigenen Menschenrechtsverletzungen live im TV mitverfolgen könnte...Und bei Smartphone-Filmen müsste man dem User schon blind vertrauen dass er ganz neutral beide Seiten zeigt. Sehr unwahrscheinlich.  Hast du dort Leute deines Vertrauens?


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Nur mal ein paar Denkanstösse:


Danke -.-



Vallja60 schrieb:


> -An der Grenze der Ukraine werden Männer mit Bierbauch und Bandscheibenvorfall... zwangsrekrutiert: das gibt lauter Helden...
> Also ich würde mich bedanken wenn mein Regierungschef mich zwingen würde zu schießen.


Das nennt man Mobilmachung in Folge einer Invasion durch ein anderes Land. Wäre in keinem anderen Land anders.



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist seit Jahren auf Zahlungen aus dem Ausland angewiesen.  Glaubt ihr sie kann machen was sie will?


Sicherlich nicht. Doch am Ende wird Russland zahlen müssen. Es wird sich nichts ändern.



Vallja60 schrieb:


> In unserer Tageszeitung war vor 2 Wochen ein schöner Bericht warum in Deutschland die Energiekosten so stark steigen.  Eine Kleinigkeit wurde bei der Aufstellung aber vergessen: Da die Ukraine kein Gas mehr aus Russland bekommt kaufen wir (die EU) es für sie ein. Das dürfte teurer sein als das Gas welches sie vorher schon nicht bezahlen konnten....Das schreibt man natürlich  nicht.


Link?



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Ein Admiral der die Ukraine kritisiert: auf Forderung der Ukraine entlassen....Was er wirklich gesagt hat wird der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich gemacht....Freie deutsche Presse.


Der Mann hat sich als sehr hochrangiger Soldat politisch geäußert. Dadurch wurde er unhaltbar, auch wenn er faktisch recht hatte. Und was er wirklich sagt, dass konnte man überall nachlesen, dank freier Presse. Zeigt man im russischen Staatsfernsehen, was die russischen Soldaten gerade in der Ukraine treiben?



Vallja60 schrieb:


> Egal wie es ausgeht: die Ukraine wird auf lange Zeit geschädigt sein. Europa ebenso (von der Waffenindustrie mal abgesehen).
> Russland sowieso.
> Und die USA? Das soll keine Propaganda sein. Nur so zum Nachdenken.  Wem nützt das Ganze?
> Putin nicht
> ...


Ach ja. Das Narrativ der bösen USA. Nein, mein lieber Kremlschreiberling, der Böse sitzt im Kreml und hat einen nützlichen Lakeien in Minsk. Nur der Kreml tut allen weh. Der Kreml schadet Russland, der Ukraine, Europa und vielen anderen. Aber weil man nicht wahrhaben will, was nicht wahr sein darf, sucht man sich einen anderen Bösewicht.

Kleine Denkhilfe: Welches Land hat jüngst einen Angriffskrieg gestartet? Richtig! Nicht die USA und auch nicht die EU. Russland war's!


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Komm, mache es dir leicht und suche dir einen anderen Ort.
Hier wird du mit Sicherheit kein Putin-Freunde finden.

Meine simple Antwort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Welche Länder haben das im Kosovo vorgemacht?


Ach, und weil andere shice sind, darf man auch shice sein? Das nenne ich mal einen wahrhaft hohen moralischen Anspruch und eine geistige Meisterleistung. -.-


Vallja60 schrieb:


> Mobilmachung ist etwas anderes wie alte Leute die 40 Jahre keine Waffe in der Hand hatten, als Schutzschilde zu verwenden. Kannst auch bei Wicki nachlesen. Rekrutieren oder Zwangsrekrutieren ist nicht dasselbe


Nö, das wäre in D nicht anders. Alle Reservisten im wehrfähigen Alter würden bei Bedarf mit einberufen. Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie sich das seit dem Aussetzen der Wehrpflicht verhält.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Machen wirs doch so:
Jeder von uns hat eine andere Meinung.
Und das ist bei uns in Deutschland auch erlaubt. 
Hoffen wir dass möglichst bald Frieden einkehrt und alles weitere kann man dann nach entsprechenden neutralen Untersuchungen sehen.
Ich bin kein Putinversteher. Eher vorsichtig  was Presseberichte angeht. Hoffen wir dass nicht durch die Presseberichte jetzt auch in Deutschland eine Hetzjagd auf böse Russen einsetzt. Sonst kannst du hier live erleben was in der Ukraine seit 8 Jahren abgegangen ist. Wehren dürfen sie sich ja nicht, so st sind Terroristen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Mobilmachung ist etwas anderes wie alte Leute die 40 Jahre keine Waffe in der Hand hatten, als Schutzschilde zu verwenden. Kannst auch bei Wicki nachlesen.


halt einfach endlich die Fr....





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498610289444597760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach, und weil andere shice sind, darf man auch shice sein? Das nenne ich mal einen wahrhaft hohen moralischen Anspruch und eine geistige Meisterleistung. -.-
> 
> Nö, das wäre in D nicht anders. Alle Reservisten im wehrfähigen Alter würden bei Bedarf mit einberufen. Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß wie sich das seit dem Aussetzen der Wehrpflicht verhält.


Wehrfähiges Alter: 60?
Komisch dann haben sie mich aber zu früh ausgemustert


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2022)

Kein Mensch hat hier etwas gegen Russen.
Alle Berichte und durchaus Glaubwürdige sehen so aus, das Putin-Depp junge russische Rekruten als Kanonenfutter missbraucht, die nicht mal eine Ahnung haben, was sie überhaupt in der Ukraine tun sollen.
Putin tötet auf beiden Seiten Kinder, so schauts aus.
Dieser größenwahnsinnige Volldepp gehört für immer in die Geschlossene.
Der ist mittlerweile eine Schande auch für das russische Volk.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Wehrfähiges Alter: 60?
> Komisch dann haben sie mich aber zu früh ausgemustert


Und Reservisten sind diese Leute nicht .
Es wurde ja schon vorher mobilgemacht. Wären sie Reservisten liefe das an der Grenze schon als desertieren


----------



## behemoth85 (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Nur mal ein paar Denkanstösse:
> -An der Grenze der Ukraine werden Männer mit Bierbauch und Bandscheibenvorfall... zwangsrekrutiert: das gibt lauter Helden...


Die russischen Zwangrekrutierten oder Dienstleistenden sind überwiegend knapp 20 Jahre alt, wissen nichteinmal annähernd warum sie dort sind und ihre Moral ist so hoch dass sie sich bei nächster Genegenheit am liebsten ergeben würden. Wenn sie fallen/sterben, werden ihre Namen 1. Minute vor dem Todeszeitpunkt aus der russischen Armee einfach gelöscht. 

Nich nur das Volk ist Putin scheiss egal, sondern sogar die Soldaten die für seine Pläne sterben. Für die Ziele muss wohl das ganze Volk bluten können, das ist russische Logik in der ein Menschenleben nichts zählt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Nur mal ein paar Denkanstösse:
> -An der Grenze der Ukraine werden Männer mit Bierbauch und Bandscheibenvorfall... zwangsrekrutiert: das gibt lauter Helden...
> Also ich würde mich bedanken wenn mein Regierungschef mich zwingen würde zu schießen.
> Die Ukraine ist seit Jahren auf Zahlungen aus dem Ausland angewiesen.  Glaubt ihr sie kann machen was sie will?
> ...


China...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> das ist russische Logik in der ein Menschenleben nichts zählt.



... und exakt das habe ich heute bei der arbeit aus mehreren mündern zu hören bekommen. "dem russen" waren menschenleben noch nie was wert.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... und exakt das habe ich heute bei der arbeit aus mehreren mündern zu hören bekommen. "dem russen" waren menschenleben noch nie was wert.


Zum Großteil funktionieren die immernoch so als zur Stalin Era, so ist es eben in einer Diktatur, ganz anders wie bei uns auch in der Kriegsführung.

Junge Leute werden da  gerade teilweise verheizt wie Streichölzer. Ungesicherte Kolmmnen der Russen aber vorallem Patrolien wurden total auseinander genommen. Erst mit Handraketen zum Rückzug gezwungen, dann von Artilleriefeuer beschossen und oben drauf machen zwei ukr. Kampfhelis dann den Rest. Und so ungesichert verfahren die zu Teilen unkoordenierten Russen dort seit 5 Tagen, die Verluste auf so kurze Zeit bemessen sind emenz, vorallem die materiellen.

Der Russe spart dann aber an den Briefmarken, logisch ne..


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> halt einfach endlich die Fr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier gibt es etwas vergleichbares auch nochmal als Interview einer russischen Mutter, die dachte ihr Sohn wäre bei einer Übung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XPFiy4xURc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (1. März 2022)

Hier wurde gefragt was Minsk2 gebracht hätte ?

1. Waffenstillstand

2. Rückzug der schweren Waffen 

3. OSZE Überwacht

4. Nach dem Abzug der Waffen sollen Gespräche über Wahlen in Donezk und Lugansk sowie den künftigen Status der  beiden Regionen beginnen. Grundlage ist ein Gesetz, mit dem Kiew den abtrünnigen Regionen vorübergehend mehr Selbstständigkeit zugestanden hatte.
Das ukrainische Parlament muss innerhalb von 30 Tagen festlegen, für welches Gebiet dies genau gelten soll. Die Regionen können darüber entscheiden, welche Sprache sie nutzen wollen.

6. Freilassung aller Gefangenen

7. Sicherstellung der humanitären Leistungen

8.Beide Seiten müssen an einer Wiederherstellung der Sozial- und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen arbeiten, damit etwa die Zahlung von Renten und Steuern wieder aufgenommen werden kann. Kiew verpflichtet sich, den Bankensektor im Konfliktgebiet wieder aufzubauen.

9. Die Ukraine soll die vollständige Kontrolle über die Grenze zu Russland übernehmen. Dieser Prozess soll nach den geplanten Wahlen beginnen und spätestens Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen sein. Bedingung ist, dass die Verfassungsreformen unter Punkt 11 umgesetzt
werden.

9. Die Ukraine soll die vollständige Kontrolle über die Grenze zu Russland übernehmen. Dieser Prozess soll nach den geplanten Wahlen beginnen und spätestens Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen sein. Bedingung ist, dass die Verfassungsreformen unter Punkt 11 umgesetzt
werden.

10. Rückzug aller ausländischen Kämpfer, Söldner und Waffen unter Aufsicht der OSZE. Entwaffnung aller illegalen Gruppen.

11. Bis Ende 2015 muss eine neue ukrainische Verfassung in Kraft treten, die eine Dezentralisierung des Landes ermöglicht und mit Vertretern der abtrünnigen Regionen abgestimmt ist. Ein Gesetz zum künftigen Sonderstatus von Donezk und Lugansk muss ebenfalls bis
Jahresende verabschiedet werden.

12. Wahlen in den abtrünnigen Regionen unter Aufsicht der OSZE, ein Termin ist nicht angegeben.

13. Die Kontaktgruppe soll noch intensiver zusammenarbeiten und Arbeitsgruppen zur Umsetzung des Friedensplans einsetzen.

Unterschrieben von Feau Merkel und Herr Hollande jeder anderem.
Wo steht da übrigens was von Rusdland und wogegen haben sie Verstossen ?
Egal, für Sanktionen reichts.

Ich frage noch einmal, was an diesen Punkten Unannehmbar war. Statt dessen wurden Nazibanden wie Azow militärisch geschult.





__





						Großbritannien beginnt Militär-Training in der Ukraine – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net
				




Das wurde immer mehr plus Waffen. Nato Truppen waren schon lange vor Ort. Man könnte auch denken das man provozieren wollte.

Lukaschenko ist natürlich jetzt auch in der Ukraine?
Egal, für weitere Sanktionen und Propagandistisches Feuerwerk reicht es.

Wobei Sanktionen nur bon Sicherhritsrat der UN ausgesprochen werden dürfen ?
Egal, wen interessiert das Völkerrecht, außer man kann es für sich nutzten!

Besonders schön finde ich jetzt dieses schwenken von schwarz roten Fahnen.  Wiki ist da etwas gnädig. 
Vergleichbare Fahnen wären Hakenkreuz und Reichskriegsflagge.
Unter der werden 100000 Polen und tausende Juden ermordet, von Banderaleuten, dem man heute in der Ukraine Denkmäler baut.
Also wenn das ok ist, dann können ja bald die ganzen Fahnen vereint beim nächsten Karneval geschwenkt werden?
Russen sehen es vielleicht nach 25 Millionen Toten der Sowjetunion anders?

Wer war übrigens alles gegen den Krieg in Jugoslawien?
Compisucher?
Ich meine, hast du nicht gesagt das die Seperatisten alles Terroristen sind?
Was war mit Slowenien, sofort von Deutschand  anerkannt ?
Kroatien,  Bosnien? 
Dort unterstützen man Islamisten und Nazis/ Ustaschaanhänger, also auch Neonazis und bombardiert Belgrad.
Man musste ja Menschenleben retten.









						20 Jahre Nato-Angriff auf Serbien: Örtlich gebombt
					

Vor 20 Jahren trieb die rot-grüne Regierung Deutschland in den Kosovokrieg. Ein Präzedenzfall, der die Welt veränderte.




					taz.de
				




Denkst du die Russen haben das vergessen?
Ich bin immer für gleiche Maßstäbe.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die russischen Zwangrekrutierten oder Dienstleistenden sind überwiegend knapp 20 Jahre alt, wissen nichteinmal annähernd warum sie dort sind und ihre Moral ist so hoch dass sie sich bei nächster Genegenheit am liebsten ergeben würden.


Das ist falsch

Derzeit sind rund 900.000 Mitarbeiter bei den *russischen* Streitkräften beschäftigt. Rund 600.000 sind *Berufssoldaten* und die restlichen 300.000 sind junge Männer im Alter von 18 bis 27 Jahren, die jährlich ihren 12-monatigen Militärdienst ableisten.


----------



## Vallja60 (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier wurde gefragt was Minsk2 gebracht hätte ?
> 
> 1. Waffenstillstand
> 
> ...


Und wie ich auch schon schrieb: ich ke ne eine Familie in Russland deren Sohn (20) dort seinen Militärdienst macht und ausrücken sollte. Ein Major hat sich geweigert seine Soldaten zu schicken. Bisher sind sie noch in ihrer Kaserne. Kein Zwang.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Übrigens ich hab deine Antwort auf die Frage der zwangsrekrutierten Männer nicht verstanden.  Für dich geht das in Ordnung  ?
> Und der Einmarsch Russlands hat natürlich eine Vorgeschichte. Unterschlagen?


Nur weil man den Männern verbietet das Land zu verlassen, bedeutet das nicht automatisch, dass sie an die Front geschickt werden. Die Ukraine bemühen sich, dass der militärische Widerstand aufrecht gehalten werden kann.
Und inzwischen zeigt es sich ja, dass das russische Militär nicht nur ukrainische Militärstationen angreifen sondern dass sie die Moral der ukrainische Bevölkerung zerstören wollen.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Kiew bombardiert wird.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2022)

Dort wird kein Mensch zwangsrekrutiert. Es gibt massenhaft Freiwillige.


----------



## Julian K (1. März 2022)

In der Ukraine sterben Kinder durch unprovozierte russische Attacken.

Meanwhile in Deutschland im PCGH-Forum: Zwei drei verblendete Putinversteher, die immer weiter nach vermeintlichen Gründen suchen, warum dieser Krieg ja gerechtfertigt wäre. Unschuldige Opfer? Scheiß egal, man hat ja nicht genug mit Putin geredet und vorallem nicht all seine Forderungen erfüllt. Man müsste lachen, wenn es nicht so unfassbar traurig und dumm wäre. Schämt Euch (und wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, verzieht Euch nach Russland)!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

erstmal ist Kharkiv dran. alter...




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498705720405016578

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498728841359069186

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (1. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> In der Ukraine sterben Kinder durch unprovozierte russische Attacken.
> 
> Meanwhile in Deutschland im PCGH-Forum: Zwei drei verblendete Putinversteher, die immer weiter nach vermeintlichen Gründen suchen, warum dieser Krieg ja gerechtfertigt wäre. Unschuldige Opfer? Scheiß egal, man hat ja nicht genug mit Putin geredet und vorallem nicht all seine Forderungen erfüllt. Man müsste lachen, wenn es nicht so unfassbar traurig und dumm wäre. Schämt Euch (und wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, verzieht Euch nach Russland)!



Du verstehst nicht das wir wollen das man sofort verhandelt und den Kampf beendet und nicht seine Bevölkerung verheizt.
Nur Eskalation .
Wie will man da den Knoten lösen?
" Kein Schritt zurück!"..... was soll das bringen und am Ende vielleicht der Atompilz.


----------



## Julian K (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht das wir wollen das man sofort verhandelt und den Kampf beendet und nicht seine Bevölkerung verheizt.
> Nur Eskalation .
> Wie will man da den Knoten lösen?
> " Kein Schritt zurück!"..... was soll das bringen und am Ende vielleicht der Atompilz.


Erzähl etwas vom Schritt zurück dem Aggressor und Kriegstreiber und nicht jenen, die nur darauf reagieren! DAS scheinst Du nämlich nicht zu verstehen!

Vor einem solchen Aggressor zurückzuweichen und auf seine Forderungen einzugehen, heißt für diesen dass die anderen Schwäche zeigen und leichte Beute sind. DAS möchtest Du? Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du möchtest also selbst bald mitten im Krieg stecken, weil der Westen Putin (Deiner Meinung nach) zeigen soll, dass er sich alles einfach nehmen kann, ohne jegliche Gegenwehr.

Ja, da muss man schon annehmen, dass Du hier quasi direkt für Putin sprichst und naive Leute beeinflussen sollst. Sorry, aber da bist Du im falschen Forum unterwegs.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin sagt, dass die Ukrainer Genozid begannen haben? Wo sind die Beweise?


Und ich frage mich wo da in der Regierung Drogensüchtige und Nazis sein sollen?
Die erscheinen mir alle ziemlich vernünftig.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie will man da den Knoten lösen?


Indem Putin erst mal seine Kriegsrhetorik ändern und seine Truppen zurück zieht.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2022)

Jüdische Nazis. Eine ganz besonders gefährliche Bande.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich wo da in der Regierung Drogensüchtige und Nazis sein sollen?
> Die erscheinen mir alle ziemlich vernünftig.


Man könnte die Frage stellen,  wo im Parlament Nazis hocken. Ich würde fast annehmen, das  bei uns im Parlament mehr Nazis hocken als in der Ukraine.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jüdische Nazis. Eine ganz besonders gefährliche Bande.


Absolut. Nur eins ist noch übler:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTo2yv874Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber im Ernst, das Nazi-Argument ist doch ein völlig lächerlicher PR-Furz vom Zar. Ich meine klar, es gibt leider überall auf der Welt vereinzelte Splittergruppen/Faschisten an den politischen Rändern und selbstverständlich laufen auch ein paar (Neo)Nazis in der Ukraine rum. Aber dass irgendwelche Parlamente damit durchsetzt wären und man irgendwas in politischen Gremien "entnazifizieren" müsste ist eine der lächerlichsten "Kriegsbegründungen" der Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, das Nazi-Argument ist doch ein völlig lächerlicher PR-Furz vom Zar. Ich meine klar, es gibt leider überall auf der Welt vereinzelte Splittergruppen/Faschisten an den politischen Rändern und selbstverständlich laufen auch ein paar (Neo)Nazis in der Ukraine rum. Aber dass irgendwelche Parlamente damit durchsetzt wären und man irgendwas in politischen Gremien "entnazifizieren" müsste ist eine der lächerlichsten "Kriegsbegründungen" der Geschichte.


Eben. Putin hat nur (offizielle) Gründe für seinen Angriffskrieg gesucht. Diese Gründe sind vorgeschoben und schwachsinnig. Genauso wie der ganze Krieg.


----------



## Lotto (1. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Putin ist ein Massenmörder, den man seit 5 Tagen getrost in einem Atemzug mit Stalin, Mao und Hitler nennen darf.
> Thema durch.


Er ist ein skrupelloser pragmatischer empathieloser Hardliner. Ihn mit Stalin, Mao oder Hitler zu vergleichen...auweia...da fehlt aber noch ne ganze ganze Menge.


RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Morgen wurde im Fernsehen gezeigt das relativ viele Russland-Deutsche oder Aussiedler,  immer noch mit Putin symphatisieren und den Westen die Schuld für die Situation in der Ukraine geben. Das spiegelt sich auch in den Erzählungen meiner Freunde und Bekannten wieder. Das sind nicht alle aber eigentlich viel zu viele. Wenn Putin und Russland doch so toll sind  warum ziehen sie dann nicht dort hin? Hier alle Freiheiten genießen und von dem Leben profitieren aber sich mit solchen Despoten solidarisieren. Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen.


Diesen überschwenglichen Nationalismus hast du aber in ganz Osteuropa. Egal ob Russland, Ukraine, Polen,...etc. Man muss jetzt nicht auch noch auf die russische Bevölkerung knüppeln, von denen hat sicherlich auch die Mehrheit kein Interesse an dem Krieg.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt nicht auch noch auf die russische Bevölkerung knüppeln, von denen hat sicherlich auch die Mehrheit kein Interesse an dem Krieg.


Zumindest die meisten Russen in Russland können nur Informationen aus Staatsfernsehen beziehen. Das sind hauptsächlich Ältere wurde gesagt. Die Jüngeren beziehen ihre Infos aus dem Internet.
Aber hier in Deutschland hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich aus einer Vielzahl von Medien zu informieren.
Deswegen kann ich sowas gerade bei Russland-Deutschen welche hier wohnen nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lotto (1. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur weil man den Männern verbietet das Land zu verlassen, bedeutet das nicht automatisch, dass sie an die Front geschickt werden. Die Ukraine bemühen sich, dass der militärische Widerstand aufrecht gehalten werden kann.
> Und inzwischen zeigt es sich ja, dass das russische Militär nicht nur ukrainische Militärstationen angreifen sondern dass sie die Moral der ukrainische Bevölkerung zerstören wollen.
> Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Kiew bombardiert wird.


Naja aber sie werden quasi festgehalten. Sie dürfen nicht ausreisen, gegen ihren Willen. Also ich würde da so schnell wie möglich fliehen wollen, vor allem wenn die eigene Familie ja ebenfalls flieht (und dies auch darf). Oder was denkst du denkt ein Vater eines 18 Jährigen dort? Denkst du der findet das toll das sein Sohn wahrscheinlich verheizt wird (ist nämlich nichts anderes).


RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich sowas gerade bei Russland-Deutschen welche hier wohnen nicht nachvollziehen.


Wie gesagt: die haben alle Nationalstolz. Der ist uns Deutschen ja über einige Generationen durch 2 Weltkriege und Umerziehung abhanden gekommen, was per se nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: die haben alle Nationalstolz.


Eigentlich müßten sie sich ja eher als Deutsche identifzieren. Mit der Begründung  "deutscher Abstammung zu sein" haben sie auch Eingliederungshilfen kassiert und lassen es sich hier gut gehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest die meisten Russen in Russland können nur Informationen aus Staatsfernsehen beziehen. Das sind hauptsächlich Ältere wurde gesagt. Die Jüngeren beziehen ihre Infos aus dem Internet.


Es wäre mir neu, dass ältere da keine Internetanschlüsse bekommen. Wenn die das aber nicht wollen ist es deren Problem. Meine Großeltern wollen es auch nicht und können daher auch keine Informationen aus dem Internet bekommen. Da ist aber nicht die Bundesregierung oder sonst wer schuld sondern nur sie selbst.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber hier in Deutschland hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich aus einer Vielzahl von Medien zu informieren.
> Deswegen kann ich sowas gerade bei Russland-Deutschen welche hier wohnen nicht nachvollziehen.


Ob die es machen und das auch wollen ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Momentan sieht es so aus, also ob die Kurzwelle und Mittelwelle wieder an Bedeutung gewinnt, sodass da auch ein weiterer Informationsweg wieder zur Verfügung steht, was meines Erachtens für beide Seiten hilfreich wäre.


----------



## Tekkla (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht das wir wollen das man sofort verhandelt und den Kampf beendet und nicht seine Bevölkerung verheizt.
> Nur Eskalation .
> Wie will man da den Knoten lösen?
> " Kein Schritt zurück!"..... was soll das bringen und am Ende vielleicht der Atompilz.


Du scheinst nicht zu begreifen,  dass es nur einen gibt, der Menschen "verheizt". Und der sitzt im Kreml und heißt Putin.

Der Knoten ist ganz einfach zu lösen.

*STOP DIESEN ILLEGALEN ANGRIFFSKRIEG, PUTIN!*​


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht zu begreifen, dass es nur einen gibt, der Menschen "verheizt". Und der sitzt im Kreml und heißt Putin.


Es sind min. 2, sonst gäbe es keinen Grund, andere zu töten, die würden dann einfach einmarschieren und fertig.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2022)

__





						Update 5 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org
				



Einen weiteren Tag nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich sowas gerade bei Russland-Deutschen welche hier wohnen nicht nachvollziehen.


Durch Zufall gefunden,








						Unbekannte hissen Russland-Flagge vor Molberger Rathaus - OM online
					

Bürgermeister Witali Bastian distanziert sich ausdrücklich von dieser Handlung. Die Fahne wurde unverzüglich abgenommen. Ein Video hat da schon die Runde im Netz gemacht.




					www.om-online.de
				




Zitat:...Dass es in einer solchen Situation auch in der Gemeinde Molbergen unterschiedliche Sichtweisen gebe, sei Bastian bekannt.

Da fehlen mir die Worte...


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass ältere da keine Internetanschlüsse bekommen. Wenn die das aber nicht wollen ist es deren Problem. Meine Großeltern wollen es auch nicht und können daher auch keine Informationen aus dem Internet bekommen. Da ist aber nicht die Bundesregierung oder sonst wer schuld sondern nur sie selbst.


Keine Ahnung. Das wurde so gesagt. Und wenn man da ins Internet geht auch nur mit VPN. Ansonsten sieht man wohl nicht viel weil die russische Regierung viel blockiert und abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Das wurde so gesagt. Und wenn man da ins Internet geht auch nur mit VPN. Ansonsten sieht man wohl nicht viel weil die russische Regierung viel blockiert und abgeschaltet hat.


Und wie immer nochmal: Was ist hiervon betroffen?
Ich lese diese Aussagen auch sehr oft, mich würden aber hier die Details interessieren, die mir keiner nennen kann oder will.


----------



## Rolk (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wie immer nochmal: Was ist hiervon betroffen?
> Ich lese diese Aussagen auch sehr oft, mich würden aber hier die Details interessieren, die mir keiner nennen kann oder will.


Na z.B. alles was Putins "Spezialoperation" als das benennt was es ist.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wie immer nochmal: Was ist hiervon betroffen?


Lebst du hinter dem Mond?

Hier was älteres: Russland sperrt Dutzende Internetseiten von Kremlkritikern

Hier was aktuelles: Russland blockiert offenbar Twitter

Russland blockiert Facebook teilweise, wirft Meta wegen Ukraine-Faktenchecks Zensur vor

Das ist doch nichts neues und schon lange bekannt das Russland immer wieder Seiten/Dienste sperrt oder ganz vom Netz nimmt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lebst du hinter dem Mond?


Nein, ich lebe nicht hinter dem Mond, will aber verstehen und prüfen, ob das stimmt. Das scheinst du aber nicht zu wollen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Hier was älteres: Russland sperrt Dutzende Internetseiten von Kremlkritikern
> 
> Hier was aktuelles: Russland blockiert offenbar Twitter
> 
> ...


Nur leider schreibt hier keiner IP-Adressen oder Domainnamen, die dann über die Resolver falsch aufgelöst werden etc. Alles nur Blabla ohne technischen Hintergrund.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur leider schreibt hier keiner IP-Adressen oder Domainnamen, die dann über die Resolver falsch aufgelöst werden etc. Alles nur Blabla ohne technischen Hintergrund.


Achso. Du meinst das ist also gelogen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Du meinst das ist also gelogen?


Ich meine das nicht, denn das ist entweder so oder nicht, da gibt es keine Meinung. Ich würde das aber gerne überprüfen, was mir aber nur möglich ist, wenn ich weiß, um welche Dienste es geht und wie die normalerweise erreichbar sind.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich meine das nicht, denn das ist entweder so oder nicht, da gibt es keine Meinung. Ich würde das aber gerne überprüfen, was mir aber nur möglich ist, wenn ich weiß, um welche Dienste es geht und wie die normalerweise erreichbar sind.


Das weiß ich doch nicht. Aber wenn die Seiten für viele nicht erreichbar sind, auch für die Journalisten, dann wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch nicht. Aber wenn die Seiten für viele nicht erreichbar sind, auch für die Journalisten, dann wird es wohl stimmen.


Das kann alle möglichen Gründe haben. Solange mir keine technischen Daten bekannt sind ist es unklar, wo das Problem liegt. Viele Serverbetreiber sperren auch ganze Adressbereiche absichtlich, da wäre dann das gleiche Problem. Nur ohne technische Details kann ich das nicht verifizieren und normale Journalisten schreiben gerade wenn es um IT-Themen geht oftmals völligen Kokolores. Kann ich über Spiegel sagen, auch bei Russia Today habe ich das schon festgestellt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich meine das nicht, denn das ist entweder so oder nicht, da gibt es keine Meinung. Ich würde das aber gerne überprüfen, was mir aber nur möglich ist, wenn ich weiß, um welche Dienste es geht und wie die normalerweise erreichbar sind.


hatte es weiter vorn schonmal, vielleicht sind wir morgen ja schlauer - so da was dran sein sollte.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498668790732795904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

Die ukrainische Regierung hat mal wieder Wahnvorstellung und will das Konzept des Internet zerstören, doch die ICANN hält erfreulicherweise dagegen.








						Ukraine-Krieg: Kiew fordert Rauswurf Russlands aus dem Internet
					

Die ukrainische Regierung appelliert an die Netzverwaltung ICANN, die russische Adresszone .ru aus der globalen Internetinfrastruktur zu verbannen.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja aber sie werden quasi festgehalten. Sie dürfen nicht ausreisen, gegen ihren Willen. Also ich würde da so schnell wie möglich fliehen wollen, vor allem wenn die eigene Familie ja ebenfalls flieht (und dies auch darf). Oder was denkst du denkt ein Vater eines 18 Jährigen dort? Denkst du der findet das toll das sein Sohn wahrscheinlich verheizt wird (ist nämlich nichts anderes).


Hast du schon jemanden gesehen, der ausreisen wollte und jetzt in Uniform an der Front steht?
Ich nicht. Die Ukraine stellt sicher, dass die Verteidigung des Landes nicht am Personal scheitert.
Meiner Meinung nach legitim. Abgesehen gibt es vermutlich eh genug, die freiwillig zu den Waffen greifen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die ukrainische Regierung hat mal wieder Wahnvorstellung und will das Konzept des Internet zerstören, doch die ICANN hält erfreulicherweise dagegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einer fordert etwas und sofort muss es die ukrainische Regierung samt Präsident sein?
Abgesehen davon macht das sowieso keiner.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon macht das sowieso keiner.


Erfreulicherweise, denn das gäbe schnell Nachahmer und wir hatten bald kein gemeinsames Internet mehr.


----------



## Julian K (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die ukrainische Regierung hat mal wieder Wahnvorstellung


Ah ja... Schon schlimm, wenn ein attackiertes Land in seiner Not alles versucht, möge es teils auch absurd erscheinen, hm?
Einfach mal versuchen sich in die Lage der Opfer zu versetzen! Empathie vorausgesetzt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ah ja... Schon schlimm, wenn ein attackiertes Land in seiner Not alles versucht, möge es teils auch absurd erscheinen, hm?
> Einfach mal versuchen sich in die Lage der Opfer zu versetzen! Empathie vorausgesetzt!


Es geht hier um das Internet als globales Kommunikationsmedium. Das wird nicht nur vom Staat, sondern auch von Privatleuten zur Kommunikation genutzt und es es im Interesse der meisten Privatleute, wenn das weiterhin globale Kommunikation ermöglicht.


----------



## Julian K (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht hier um das Internet als globales Kommunikationsmedium. Das wird nicht nur vom Staat, sondern auch von Privatleuten zur Kommunikation genutzt und es es im Interesse der meisten Privatleute, wenn das weiterhin globale Kommunikation ermöglicht.


Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das in irgendeiner Hinsicht eine sinnvolle Forderung wäre. Ich habe extra Dein "mal wieder" rot markiert, da man daraus schon eine gewisse Tendenz Deinerseits erkennen kann und habe zudem dann eben auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man in einer solchen Notlage vielleicht auch irrationale Wünsche äußert. Daran ist nichts verwerflich, es zeigt schlicht die Verzweiflung!


----------



## Lotto (1. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du schon jemanden gesehen, der ausreisen wollte und jetzt in Uniform an der Front steht?
> Ich nicht. Die Ukraine stellt sicher, dass die Verteidigung des Landes nicht am Personal scheitert.
> Meiner Meinung nach legitim. Abgesehen gibt es vermutlich eh genug, die freiwillig zu den Waffen greifen.



Natürlich ist es legitim. Ändert für denjenigen der nicht kämpfen möchte aber nichts. Es gibt sicherlich dort einfache Leute denen es egal ist ob sie in einer korrupten Demokratie leben oder von einer russlandfreundlichen Marionette regiert werden, da sich für sie selber dadurch rein gar nichts ändert (sie wären ja trotzdem autark, nur wird halt sichergestellt, dass nicht gegen das Interesse von Russland gehandelt wird).
Aber auch ohne zu kämpfen ist es dort lebensgefährlich. Es gibt schon diverse Videos von Raketeneinschlägen, wo zivile Autos direkt daneben fuhren. Spich jeder der dort zum bleiben gezwungen wird kann jederzeit durch eine Rakete sterben.
Des weiteren bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass die Landesverteidigung freiwillig sein sollte. Wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden die dazu bereit sind ist es das Land auch nicht mehr wert. Denn dann gab es schon vorher kaum Zusammenhalt und Bindung zum Staat. Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen für irgendwas zu kämpfen (und dafür mein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen) von dem ich nicht überzeugt bin.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur ohne technische Details kann ich das nicht verifizieren und normale Journalisten schreiben gerade wenn es um IT-Themen geht oftmals völligen Kokolores. Kann ich über Spiegel sagen, auch bei Russia Today habe ich das schon festgestellt.


Und du meinst weil du es nicht verifizieren kannst stimmt es also nicht.
Bist du IT-Berater von irgendeiner Regierung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und du meinst weil du es nicht verifizieren kannst stimmt es also nicht.


Nein, aber gerade in der aktuellen Zeit traue ich niemandem gerne und überprüfe Dinge lieber selber.


RyzA schrieb:


> Bist du IT-Berater von irgendeiner Regierung?


Nein, aber ich bin an dem ganzen Protokollkram interessiert, lese RFCs, mache Tests usw.
Da interessieren mich Fakten und keine journalistischen Darstellungen.


----------



## Julian K (1. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es legitim. Ändert für denjenigen der nicht kämpfen möchte aber nichts. Es gibt sicherlich dort einfache Leute denen es egal ist ob sie in einer korrupten Demokratie leben oder von einer russlandfreundlichen Marionette regiert werden, da sich für sie selber dadurch rein gar nichts ändert (sie wären ja trotzdem autark, nur wird halt sichergestellt, dass nicht gegen das Interesse von Russland gehandelt wird).
> Aber auch ohne zu kämpfen ist es dort lebensgefährlich. Es gibt schon diverse Videos von Raketeneinschlägen, wo zivile Autos direkt daneben fuhren. Spich jeder der dort zum bleiben gezwungen wird kann jederzeit durch eine Rakete sterben.
> Des weiteren bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass die Landesverteidigung freiwillig sein sollte. Wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden die dazu bereit sind ist es das Land auch nicht mehr wert. Denn dann gab es schon vorher kaum Zusammenhalt und Bindung zum Staat. Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen für irgendwas zu kämpfen (und dafür mein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen) von dem ich nicht überzeugt bin.


Wow, welch ekelhafte Aussage und dazu noch so kurzsichtig.

Ein Land ist es nicht wert, wenn sich nach Deinen Maßstäben nicht genug Freiwillige für die militärische Verteidigung finden? Welch perverses Gedankengut und welch kleinliche Sicht.
Kurze Gegenfrage: Denkst Du, dass in despotisch regierten Staaten die meisten Soldaten freiwillig in der Armee sind? Oder werden diese gzwungen (z.B. gerade Russen, die ihr Brudervolk umbringen sollen). Hm, wenn dort die meisten also gezwungen werden, ist so ein Land dann in Deinen Augen dennoch mehr wert, einfach weil es erzwungen mehr Soldaten gibt?

Deiner Denkweise nach sollten und werden Despoten absehbar die Welt regieren, weil es in demokratischen Staaten nun mal immer viele Menschen gibt, die sich schlicht nicht der Waffe verpflichtet fühlen (was völlig okay ist und nicht bedeutet, dass sie ihr Land und ihre Herkunft nicht lieben würden!) und in Staaten, in denen die Angst regiert werden die Leute schlicht gezwungen.

Puh, es graust mich unter was für Menschen ich hier lebe.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber gerade in der aktuellen Zeit traue ich niemandem gerne und überprüfe Dinge lieber selber.


Dann hopp hopp mach Russland und selbst überprüfen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Denkst Du, dass in despotisch regierten Staaten die meisten Soldaten freiwillig in der Armee sind? Oder werden diese gzwungen


Ich hoffe ja, dass die oberste Heeresleitung da auch irgendwann mal nen Wandel vollzieht wenn die Schei*e so weitergeht. Twitter mag es satirisch und vielleicht auch etwas unangemessen karikieren aber im Kern stimmts schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre nett wenn die Militärs irgendwann aus eigener Überzeugung umdrehen.


----------



## Lotto (1. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Wow, welch ekelhafte Aussage und dazu noch so kurzsichtig.
> 
> Ein Land ist es nicht wert, wenn sich nach Deinen Maßstäben nicht genug Freiwillige für die militärische Verteidigung finden? Welch perverses Gedankengut und welch kleinliche Sicht.
> Kurze Gegenfrage: Denkst Du, dass in despotisch regierten Staaten die meisten Soldaten freiwillig in der Armee sind? Oder werden diese gzwungen (z.B. gerade Russen, die ihr Brudervolk umbringen sollen). Hm, wenn dort die meisten also gezwungen werden, ist so ein Land dann in Deinen Augen dennoch mehr wert, einfach weil es erzwungen mehr Soldaten gibt?
> ...


Dann dreh doch mal deine Denkweise um. Würdest du für Deutschland kämpfen wenn diese von heute auf morgen in Polen einmaschieren würden (ich weiß ist seeeeehr fiktiv, troztdem sollte klar sein was ich meine)? Oder würdest du für Deutschland kämpfen wenn der Gegner 10 fach überlegen ist, aber die Regierung einfach nicht dran denkt zu kapitulieren?
Ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt. Mein Opa wurde im 2. WK mit 16 Jahren in den letzten Kriegswochen noch an die Waffe gezwungen. Er hatte wahnsinniges Glück mit seinem befehlshabenden Offizier, der sofort bei Sichtung der Britten die weiße Flagge gehisst hat. Nach dir hätte er also noch bis in den Tod kämpfen sollen?
Sorry aber welche Einstellung ist hier ekelhaft? Ekelhaft ist es Leute dazu zu zwingen ihr Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen für etwas das sie nicht wollen.
Zudem weiß ich ja nicht ob dir bewusst ist, dass sich in den Jahren vor Aussetzung der Wehrplicht die Mehrheit darum bemüht hat ausgemustert zu werden bzw. zu verweigern. Scheinbar teilen also mehr Leute meine Sichtweise (übrigens hab ich 10 Monate Wehrpflicht abgeleistet, freiwillig natürlich nicht, hätte drauf verzichten können, aber meine Familie kannte leider keinen Arzt wie das bei einigen meiner ehemaligen Klassenkameraden der Fall war).


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> würdest du für Deutschland kämpfen





Lotto schrieb:


> dass sich in den Jahren vor Aussetzung der Wehrplicht die Mehrheit darum bemüht hat ausgemustert zu werden



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt was zu tun. Ich war noch Wehrpflichtiger und habe nichts verweigert und auch nicht versucht ausgemustert zu werden - und habe sogar freiwillig einige spezielleren Ausbildungen absolviert was Nahkampf, Waffensysteme usw. angeht - zumindest theoretisch wäre ich wohl recht gefährlich (auch wenn die körperliche Verfassung das gegenüber meinen 20ern mittlerweile eher einschränkt). Dennoch wäre ein echter Kriegsdienst an der Waffe etwas was ich nur als allerletzte Option sehen würde. Die Ausbildungen waren für mich eher weil es mich interessiert hat und allerhöchstens zur direkten Verteidigung der eigenen Familie.

Die ganze Sache ist aber wie so vieles einfach ein "wenn jeder so denken würde" Ding. Selbstverständlich ist es "ekelhaft", wenn einzelne Personen ihr Leben für ihr Land verlieren, ob gezwuingen oder freiwillig. Nur wenn niemand dazu bereit ist verlieren alle. Und das sage ich als jemand der ganz offen dazu steht dass er vermutlich nicht dazu bereit wäre weil es trotz dem, dass ich es theoretisch kann, völlig wider meine Natur ist anderen wehzutun (die genauso unsinnig für "ihre Seite" und nicht für sich selbst kämpfen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Selensky war vor den Krieg bei 25% Zustimmung.



Vor dem Krieg war er ein Ex-Comedy-Star, der es in den Augen vieler weder hinbekommen hat, der Bedrohung durch Putin ausreichend Gegendruck entgegenzusetzen, noch die Separatisten zu verhaften und Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen, noch die Ukraine in die europäische Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft zu führen. Kurz: Ein Populist, aber kein fähiger Präsident.

Mittlerweile haben sich die Einschätzungen seiner Verteidigungsvorbereitungen massiv gewandelt und er wird von Laiyen zum EU-Beitritt eingeladen. Mit seinen Leistungen der letzten Wochen wird viele Wähler sehr positiv überrascht haben.
Und natürlich gab es vorher auch nicht wenige, die ihn abgelehnt haben, weil er kein Schoßhündchen des lieben, lieben Putin war. Nachdem die Putinversteher jetzt hinzugelernt haben, wandelt sich dieser Ex-Nach- zum Vorteil.




RyzA schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat Russland auch eine "Vakuumbombe" eingesetzt
> 
> 
> Quelle: „Sie haben heute eine Vakuumbombe eingesetzt“
> ...



Kann mir eigentlich mal einer erklären, warum Aerosolbomben gegen Ukrainer gegen die Genfer Konvention sind? Als es noch "thermobare Waffen" hieß und Taliban auf den Kopf geworfen wurde, habe ich nie etwas in der Art gehört. Und im Vergleich zu z.B. Phosphorbomben, Brandsätzen, Splitterbomben, etc. ist die Verwundungsart jetzt auch nicht übermäßig grausam. Woraus ergibt sich da ein "Verbot"?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich mal einer erklären, warum Aerosolbomben gegen Ukrainer gegen die Genfer Konvention sind?


Thermobare Waffen sind nicht generell verboten - sie sind es nur wenn sie in der Nähe ziviler Infrastruktur oder gar gegen Zivilisten verwendet werden ("Brandwaffenprotokoll" aus Genf). Bei den Taliban hat man das wohl als nicht gegeben betrachtet, in der Ukraine (sofern es solche Bombenangriffe da gab, ist ja alles nicht wirklich prüfbar) schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Russen so, das ist generell mit vielen ausländisch-stämmigen, die in Deutschland leben. Bei den Türken z.B. ist das oftmals nicht viel anders. Und von denjenigen Muslimen, die schon ihre Kinder regelrecht "anti-westlich" erziehen, obwohl sie in einem westlichen Land leben, fange ich besser gar nicht an.^^



Bei Personen mit türkischen Wurzeln ist das ein Phänomen, dass vor allem die dritte und vierte Generation betrifft und als Reaktion auf Ausgrenzung gedeutet wird:
Für die Einwanderer war es normal und erwartbar, dass sie "fremd" sind und nie voll dazu gehören werden. Deren Kinder hatten oft noch Sprachhandicaps, weil sie das Elternhaus unzureichend unterstützen konnte, und sie konnten oft gesellschaftlich Aufsteigen - von ganz unten auf weit unten - was für gewisse Zufriendenheit sorgte. Die dritte Generation aber, deutsch geboren als Kinder deutscher Eltern und in Deutschland als Deutsche aufgewachsen, stößt sowohl an die allgemeinen Aufstiegsdecken, die in unserer Gesellschaft bestehen, als auch immer wieder auf Alltagsrassismus gegen "Ausländer". Darauf reagieren ettliche mit Rückbesinnung auf eine verklärte Vorstellung von den Wurzeln ihrer Großeltern - wenn sie als Deutsche nicht akzeptiert und von Deutschen nur gedisst werden, dann haben, dann sind sie halt stolz drauf "Türke" zu sein. Obwohl sie teilweise nicht einmal türkisch sprechen, wenig Ahnung von türkischer Kultur haben und von Einwohner der Türkei als der letzte Dreck betrachtet werden (nämlich als Deutsche, die auch noch ein schlechtes Licht auf Türken werfen).

Aber bei Russlandsdeutschen, die weitaus besser integriert wurden und die fast allen in den letzten 30 Jahren nach Deutschland kamen, also noch Generation 1 sind, und dabei i.d.R. ihre Lebensumstände gegenüber der (Post-)UdSSR deutlich konnten, passt dieser Erklärungsansatz hinten und vorne nicht. Da muss irgendwas anderes los sein. Vielleicht sowjetische Indoktrination in der Jugend, Kulturschock, festhängen in einer selbst gewählten Informationsblase aus russischen Medien, die weiter konsumiert wurden mit voller Putinhörigkeit.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das kann man so sagen. Grundsätzlich gehört die Einkreisung Russlands zur US Doktrin, praktisch das Fundament der amerikanischen nationalen Sicherheit.
> 
> Nukleare Abschussmöglichgeiten rund um Russland herum und ein ein Raketenshield in Osteuropa sollen Moskau am nuklearen Erstschlag hindern, was aus Sicht der Russen fatal wäre, militärisch wie auch geopolitisch.



Der Raketenschild steht in Südosteuropa, es gibt in Westeuropa keine nuklearen Waffensysteme von Bedeutung (Deutschland könnte versuchen, mit einem Tornado bis zum Kreml zu fliegen  ) und die Flugbahnen für Gegenschläge ("Erstschläge verhindern" wäre nun wahrlich keine aggressive Maßnahme) von Russland in die USA führen Richtung Norden. Also am Raketenschild vorbei. Es gab ursprünglich auch mal andere Pläne mit Stellungen weiter nördlich, aber genau die wurden WEGEN Rücksichtsnahme auf russische Befindlichkeiten von Obama gestoppt.

Zuletzt hat Putin auch nur noch gewettert, dass die zugehörigen Raktenbasen für die Abfangwaffen technisch auch für Kurz- und Mittelstreckenraketen geeignet wären. (Stimmt sogar, was allerdings erst lange nach der Konstruktion echter Kurzstreckennuklearraketen und deren Stationierung in Kaliningrad durch Russland erkennbar wurde.) Allerdings sind die mobilen Abschusskapazitäten fü vergleichbare Technik viel zahlreicher und viel schwerer zu kontrollieren (nur halt schlecht für dauerhafte Bereitschaft geeignet), sodass sich am Aggressionspotential wenig geändert hat und Putin verlangte auch nie eine Beobachterrolle oder ähnliche, um sicherzugehen dass die Launcher nur mit Anti-Raketenwaffen geladen werden. Sondern immer die komplette Räumung von Standorten, also systematische Behinderung der NATO allgemein, nicht spezifischer Waffen im Rahmen des MAD-Gleichgewichts.

Bezüglich Einkreisen verweise ich allgemein nochmal darauf, was ein Kreis ist und wie Russland aussieht. "Hilfe, an 2% unserer Landesgrenzen steht die NATO! Wir sind umzingelt!!"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2022)

.


Vallja60 schrieb:


> Und wie ich auch schon schrieb: ich ke ne eine Familie in Russland deren Sohn (20) dort seinen Militärdienst macht und ausrücken sollte. Ein Major hat sich geweigert seine Soldaten zu schicken. Bisher sind sie noch in ihrer Kaserne. Kein Zwang.





Rolk schrieb:


> Dort wird kein Mensch zwangsrekrutiert. Es gibt massenhaft Freiwillige.



Laut Einzelbericht in der TAZ von gestern (Quelle Redaktion bekannt/glaubwürdig, aber natürlich nur mit Einblick in die Gepflogenheiten an einem Standort) lässt man die Wehrdienstleistenden (dazu wird man Zwangsrekrutiert) wohl teils gruppenweise zum Unterschreiben vorausgefülter Verträge als Zeitsoldaten mit Frontverpflichtung antreten. Natürlich haben die dann auf dem Papier das Recht, sich alles sorgfältig durchzulesen, sich zu informieren und nicht zu unterschreiben. Aber nach allem, was schon seit drei Jahrzehnten aus der russischen Armee hört (und ich greife bewusst nicht Propaganda aus der Zeit davor auf) ist der Gruppenzwang wohl eher auf dem Level "Kadavergehorsam" statt nur "Korpsgeist" und das Medienangebot in Russland bekanntermaßen auch nicht sonderlich gut geeignet, um der Militärführung übermäßig kritisch gegenüber zu stehen. Man darf hierbei nicht vergessen, dass die russische Armee schon zu Friedenszeiten nicht gerade als der gesündeste Arbeitgeber galt, aber Mittel und Wege etabliert hat, um Rekruten trotzdem in den Dienst zu zwingen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Jüdische Nazis. Eine ganz besonders gefährliche Bande.



Und jetzt werden sie von den "bolschewikischen Kapitalisten" angegriffen, das kann ja nicht gut ausgehen  .




Lotto schrieb:


> Er ist ein skrupelloser pragmatischer empathieloser Hardliner. Ihn mit Stalin, Mao oder Hitler zu vergleichen...auweia...da fehlt aber noch ne ganze ganze Menge.
> 
> Diesen überschwenglichen Nationalismus hast du aber in ganz Osteuropa. Egal ob Russland, Ukraine, Polen,...etc. Man muss jetzt nicht auch noch auf die russische Bevölkerung knüppeln, von denen hat sicherlich auch die Mehrheit kein Interesse an dem Krieg.



Bei Polen in Polen für Polen: Ja. Bei Ukrainer in der Ukraine für die Ukraine: Offensichtlich. Aber bei (Russland-)Deutschen in Deutschland für Russland? Das ist in der Tat strange. Wir sprechen hier ausdrücklich von Leuten, die Russland so ********************* fanden, dass sie da weggezogen sind.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass ältere da keine Internetanschlüsse bekommen. Wenn die das aber nicht wollen ist es deren Problem. Meine Großeltern wollen es auch nicht und können daher auch keine Informationen aus dem Internet bekommen. Da ist aber nicht die Bundesregierung oder sonst wer schuld sondern nur sie selbst.



Viele Rentner in Russland sind froh, wenn sie sich mal Fleisch leisten können und vor dem Winter genug Holz für den Ofen im Schuppen ist. Und das z.T. auch in den Wohnblöcken der Großstädte. "Computer"? ""Internet""? Da geht es um mehr als nur mangelnde Technikafinität. Und selbst wenn sie sowas hätten: Das Angebot an russischsprachigen, freien Medien ist klein (und keineswegs ohne Makel) und Englischkenntnisse hat dann endgültig keiner mehr.




Julian K schrieb:


> Ah ja... Schon schlimm, wenn ein attackiertes Land in seiner Not alles versucht, möge es teils auch absurd erscheinen, hm?
> Einfach mal versuchen sich in die Lage der Opfer zu versetzen! Empathie vorausgesetzt!



Man kann Verzweiflungstaten nachvollziehen (genauso wie (P)U(ti)ntaten) und sie trotzdem schlecht heißen. Das die Ukraine nach dem Ende der vereinheitlichen globalen Finanzinfrastruktur jetzt auch die internationale Kommunikation in Blöcke fordert, ist definitiv eine der schlechteren Ideen. Da werden gerade die Grundlagen für einen neuen kalten Krieg geschaffen und das mit äußerst beschränktem Nutzen. Wenn man Russlands Kommunikation einschränken will, dann soll man die Leitungen dahin kappen - das ist eine klassische bilaterale Sanktion. Aber die Grundsysteme des Internets zur Waffe einiger weniger zu machen ist eine ganz schlechte Idee für Frieden, Wissen und Freiheit auf der Welt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und du meinst weil du es nicht verifizieren kannst stimmt es also nicht.



Er meint "solange immer nur geschwurbelt wird, kann es niemand überprüfen". Und da muss ich ihm recht geben - diffuse Berichte über "gesperrte Oppsitionelle", die jeder immer wieder ohne Quellenangabe verbreitet, sind einfach nur klassische Stimmungsmache. Auch wenn sie in diesem Fall vermutlich berechtigt ist, handelt es sich dabei schlicht um schlechten Journalismus, der es unmöglich macht, sich weiter zu informieren, weil über die konkreten Ereignisse gar nicht berichtet, sondern nur die Bewertung dieser wiedergekäut wird.

@DJBovidenurin: Laut ARD-Brennpunkt wurde heute der Internetsender "TV Doschd" verboten. Vielleicht kann man da was nachvollziehen.
(ab 11:00, Verbot bei 12:25 https://www.daserste.de/information...n/brennpunkt-krieg-gegen-die-ukraine-120.html)




Lotto schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich ja nicht ob dir bewusst ist, dass sich in den Jahren vor Aussetzung der Wehrplicht die Mehrheit darum bemüht hat ausgemustert zu werden bzw. zu verweigern. Scheinbar teilen also mehr Leute meine Sichtweise



Hey: Es gibt viele Gründe, nicht zum Militär zu gehen. Ich hab verweigert weil ich keinen Bock auf frühes Aufstehen habe und Befehle verabscheue.  .




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Thermobare Waffen sind nicht generell verboten - sie sind es nur wenn sie in der Nähe ziviler Infrastruktur oder gar gegen Zivilisten verwendet werden ("Brandwaffenprotokoll" aus Genf). Bei den Taliban hat man das wohl als nicht gegeben betrachtet, in der Ukraine (sofern es solche Bombenangriffe da gab, ist ja alles nicht wirklich prüfbar) schon.



Thx. Ich frag an der Stelle mal nicht, wie man die ausdrücklich als nicht-Soldaten eingestuften Taliban von "ziviler Infrastruktur" abgrenzen wollte  .

Aber ist der Einsatz von Kriegswaffen gegen Zivilisten nicht grundsätzlich geächtet? Brandwaffen sind eine Sonderkategorie, weil man sie außer zu einigen Spezialzwecken auch nicht gegen Soldaten einsetzen darf. Aber thermobare Bomben führen ihre Wirkung ja eben nicht auf Wärme zurück (auch wenn die resultierenden, großen Verpuffungen natürlich auch heiß sind).


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. März 2022)

guten morgen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498792639877074945

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er meint "solange immer nur geschwurbelt wird, kann es niemand überprüfen". Und da muss ich ihm recht geben - diffuse Berichte über "gesperrte Oppsitionelle", die jeder immer wieder ohne Quellenangabe verbreitet, sind einfach nur klassische Stimmungsmache. Auch wenn sie in diesem Fall vermutlich berechtigt ist, handelt es sich dabei schlicht um schlechten Journalismus, der es unmöglich macht, sich weiter zu informieren, weil über die konkreten Ereignisse gar nicht berichtet, sondern nur die Bewertung dieser wiedergekäut wird.


Wieso? Die meisten Leser sind eben nicht so technisch versiert. Und IP´s werden in der Regel nirgendwo veröffentlicht. Quellenangaben? Man  kann ja nachgucken ob die besagten Seiten offline sind oder nicht.
Ich glaube das auch ohne es selber überprüfen zu müssen. Vor allem wenn das überall in der Presse steht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Die meisten Leser sind eben nicht so technisch versiert. Und IP´s werden in der Regel nirgendwo veröffentlicht. Quellenangaben? Man  kann ja nachgucken ob die besagten Seiten offline sind oder nicht.
> Ich glaube das auch ohne es selber überprüfen zu müssen. Vor allem wenn das überall in der Presse steht.


Um die Web-Seiten zu erreichen brauche ich entweder einen Domainnamen oder eine IP-Adresse.
IP-Adressen werden im DNS veröffentlicht (im für die Zone autoritativen Server) und zur Kommunikation genutzt, ohne IP-Adressen kannst du im Internet gar nicht kommunizieren, der Name ist nur dafür da, dass Menschen sich das merken können.
Und zur Presse: Ich habe schon in so vielen Medien den größten Blödsinn gelesen, dass ich heute gar niemandem mehr vertraue.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Um die Web-Seiten zu erreichen brauche ich entweder einen Domainnamen oder eine IP-Adresse.
> IP-Adressen werden im DNS veröffentlicht (im für die Zone autoritativen Server) und zur Kommunikation genutzt, ohne IP-Adressen kannst du im Internet gar nicht kommunizieren, der Name ist nur dafür da, dass Menschen sich das merken können.


Und warum fragst du dann danach:


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur leider schreibt hier keiner IP-Adressen oder Domainnamen, die dann über die Resolver falsch aufgelöst werden etc. Alles nur Blabla ohne technischen Hintergrund.


???


> Und zur Presse: Ich habe schon in so vielen Medien den größten Blödsinn gelesen, dass ich heute gar niemandem mehr vertraue.


Ich schon. Wenn man etwas Medienkompetenz besitzt kann man das auch.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2022)

Passend zum Thema Medienvertrauen: "wir gucken mal russisches Fernsehen" 








						Ukraine: Watching the war on Russian TV - a whole different story
					

The war in Ukraine has led to outrage in the West, but in Russia TV viewers see a very different story.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Die Behauptung die Ukraine beschieße die eigene Hauptstadt um die NATO zum Eingreifen zu bringen hab ich selbst von den größten Apologeten hier noch nicht gehört


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und warum fragst du dann danach:


Weil mir die Domainnamen nicht bekannt sind, sodass ich die Adressen kennen könnten


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schon. Wenn man etwas Medienkompetenz besitzt kann man das auch.


Wir haben momentan in Russland und auch hier Kriegsberichterstattung. Warum sollte ich da irgendeiner Partei trauen?
Jeder sagt da genau das, was genehm ist. Ich traue da weder Angaben der russischen Regierung noch der ukrainischen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Topic:

Hätte Russland keine Atomwaffen würde sie den Ar*** von der Nato voll bekommen.
Dann könnte man ihre Konvois einfach bombardieren.
Nur leider haben sie welche.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: die haben alle Nationalstolz. Der ist uns Deutschen ja über einige Generationen durch 2 Weltkriege und Umerziehung abhanden gekommen, was per se nicht schlecht ist.


Nationalstolz ist ja per se nicht verkehrt. Nur sollte der nicht "ausufern"... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Die Türkei zeigt klare Kante



> Die Türkei hat den Versuch Russlands abgewiesen, weitere Kriegsschiffe durch die türkischen Meerengen ins Schwarze Meer zu bringen. Moskau habe Anträge auf Durchfahrt für Schiffe gestellt und sie zurückgenommen, nachdem die türkische Seite sie freundlich dazu aufgefordert hätte. Das sagte Außenminister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu am Dienstagabend im Interview mit »Habertürk«.


Quelle: Türkei hat russischen Antrag auf Fahrt durch Meerengen abgewiesen

Allerdings finde ich es etwas merkwürdig, dass sie als Nato Mitglied, zuvor russische Flugabwehrwaffen gekauft haben.


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das scheinst du aber nicht zu wollen.


Das impliziert doch, dass keine Quellenprüfung stattfand und die Aussage falsch ist. Wenn man so etwas sagt, dann wäre es toll, wenn dazu ein Beleg käme.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Dann dreh doch mal deine Denkweise um. Würdest du für Deutschland kämpfen wenn diese von heute auf morgen in Polen einmaschieren würden (ich weiß ist seeeeehr fiktiv, troztdem sollte klar sein was ich meine)? Oder würdest du für Deutschland kämpfen wenn der Gegner 10 fach überlegen ist, aber die Regierung einfach nicht dran denkt zu kapitulieren?


Das ist komplex und abhängig davon, in wie weit die Bundesrepublik mobilisiert.
Es besteht die theoretische Möglichkeit, der vollständigen Mobilisierung,  welche dann eben "alle wehrhaften Männer (und heutzutage wohl auch Frauen)" beträfe.
Für meinen Teil ist die Sache einfach, trotz 57 Lenzen gehöre ich offiziell immer noch der Reserve an - Thema durch bei mir. Und natürlich werde ich dann die Bundesrepublik bzw. einen Nato Staat verteidigen.
Ich habe darauf einen Eid geschworen und ein Soldat bricht nicht den Eid.
Ohne dieses elementare Grundprinzip soldatischer Ordnung geht keiner freiwillig  in ein Gefecht mit nur bedingter Chance des Überlebens.

Die Überlegenheit ist in einem Krieg fast zweitrangig.
Es gewinnen i. d. R. jene Soldaten das Gefecht, die an ihre Sache glauben.
Oder nehmen so viele Gegner mit in  Grab, dass es keinen Sieg für jene ist.


Lotto schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt. Mein Opa wurde im 2. WK mit 16 Jahren in den letzten Kriegswochen noch an die Waffe gezwungen. Er hatte wahnsinniges Glück mit seinem befehlshabenden Offizier, der sofort bei Sichtung der Britten die weiße Flagge gehisst hat. Nach dir hätte er also noch bis in den Tod kämpfen sollen?


Jeder hat in seiner Familie ähnliche Storys aus WK II.
Der kleine Unterschied wäre, dass deinem Opa zu der Zeit schon sonnenklar war, dass der Krieg nicht mehr gewonnen werden kann und die Sache, für die er sterben soll, nicht ausreichend ist, sein Leben dafür zu opfern.


Lotto schrieb:


> Sorry aber welche Einstellung ist hier ekelhaft? Ekelhaft ist es Leute dazu zu zwingen ihr Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen für etwas das sie nicht wollen.


Dass ist der Punkt.
Frage mal die russischen Soldaten, die gerade irgendwo in de Ukraine kämpfen.
Ich hege starken Zweifel daran, das die Meisten einen sinn in ihrem aktuellen Handeln sehen.
Die ganzen freiwilligen Ukrainer haben diesen Sinn und genau deswegen sind sie so standhaft.


Lotto schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich ja nicht ob dir bewusst ist, dass sich in den Jahren vor Aussetzung der Wehrplicht die Mehrheit darum bemüht hat ausgemustert zu werden bzw. zu verweigern. Scheinbar teilen also mehr Leute meine Sichtweise (übrigens hab ich 10 Monate Wehrpflicht abgeleistet, freiwillig natürlich nicht, hätte drauf verzichten können, aber meine Familie kannte leider keinen Arzt wie das bei einigen meiner ehemaligen Klassenkameraden der Fall war).


Wie angeklungen, war ich Berufssoldat.
Ich halte nicht viel von einer allgemeinen Wehrpflicht.
In Friedenszeiten ist das herausgeworfenes Geld an Menschen, die kein Interesse für die Sache haben und im Ernstfall  wäre die Kampfkraft mehr als bescheiden.

Wenn eine Armee wie die Unsere in der Dimension von nur ca. 200.000 Mann für ein 80 Mio. Volk bleiben sollte, müssen jene bestausgerüstete und absolute Profis sein.
Meine Idealvorstellung wäre, die Möglichkeit der int. Verträge voll auszunutzen und eine Berufsarmee in der erlaubten Größe von 380.000 Mann vorzuhalten.
Das Ganze wird durch die Komponente unterstützt, dass ein verpflichtendes soziale Jahr für alle jungen Menschen eingeführt wird, damit bei möglichen Katastrophen ausreichen Reserve bei Feuerwehr, THW, Sanitätsdienst u. vgl. besteht.
Es gibt ja nicht nur Krieg, sondern auch andere, primär Umweltkatastrophen im weitesten Sinne.
Gerade die Überschwemmungen im Ahrtal hat ja plakativ aufgezeigt, dass auch unser THW mit völlig veraltetem Gerät und personell völlig unterbesetzt operieren muss.
Da besteht mind. ebenso großer Handlungsbedarf wie bei der BW.
Aus jenen die freiwillig ihr "soziales Jahr" bei der BW absolvieren möchten, wird eine Mobilmachungsreserve in ähnlicher Dimension wie die Kampftruppe aufgebaut (300 - 400.000 Soldaten).
In einem hypothetischen Ernstfall 600-800.000 modern ausgerüstete Soldaten sind m. E. ausreichend für eine glaubwürdige Abschreckung im Vorfeld und ebenso ausreichend, um effektiv NATO Boden gegen jeden mir bekannten potentiellen Gegner in einem konventionellen Krieg zu verteidigen.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es etwas merkwürdig, dass sie als Nato Mitglied, zuvor russische Flugabwehrwaffen gekauft haben.


Tja, bei Geld hört bekanntlich jede Freundschaft auf. Vielleicht waren die Russen mit ihrem System einfach billiger...

Laut Radiomeldungen (bin grad mit'm Auto unterwegs) soll der irre Iwan jetzt sogar ein Krankenhaus in Charkiw beschossen haben Wenn das stimmt, gehört der "Zar" aber sowas von in den Gulag.

Und zwar in den Duschtrakt zum Seife aufheben...

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Laut Radiomeldungen (bin grad mit'm Auto unterwegs) soll der irre Iwan jetzt sogar ein Krankenhaus in Charkiw beschossen haben Wenn das stimmt, gehört der "Zar" aber sowas von in den Gulag.


Ich habe heute morgen in BR 5 gehört, dass es ein Krankenhaus in Schytomyr gewesen sei, das getroffen wurde.
Vielleicht trifft auch beides zu und es ist eine "neue" Strategie.


----------



## facehugger (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen in BR 5 gehört, dass es ein Krankenhaus in Schytomyr gewesen sei, das getroffen wurde.
> Vielleicht trifft auch beides zu und es ist eine "neue" Strategie.


Wie immer, die kleinsten/schwächsten leiden am meisten... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wie immer, die kleinsten/schwächsten leiden am meisten...


Ja sowas ist immer traurig. Habe sie u.a. in Syrien genauso gemacht.
Denen sind zivile Opfer egal.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nato Truppen waren schon lange vor Ort.



Bestimmt hast Du fuer diese NATO-Truppen in der Ukraine eine nachpruefbare, mindestens aber serioese Quelle?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich bin an dem ganzen Protokollkram interessiert, lese RFCs, mache Tests usw.



Schoen, dass Du einen Eroberungsfeldzug, der gerade ein paar Autostunden von Dir entfernt stattfindet, als Jugend forscht-Projekt betrachtest.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. März 2022)

@RyzA

Ab einer bestimmten Kriegssituation sind sie es, das haben die britischen Militärs auch so gesehen im 2.WK und so Flächenbombardements von deutschen Städten befohlen siehe Dresden und Hamburg. Das Hitler vorher schon britische Zivilisten beschossen hat ist ein Grundprinzip von Kriegen. Man nehme dem Feind Augen und Ohren (also sämtliche Kommunikation), Versorgungsmöglichkeiten (Infrastruktur) und Unterstützung vom eigenen Volk (Drangsalierung der Bevölkerung mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln). Putin geht genauso vor ...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Man nehme dem Feind Augen und Ohren (also sämtliche Kommunikation), Versorgungsmöglichkeiten (Infrastruktur) und Unterstützung vom eigenen Volk (Drangsalierung der Bevölkerung mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln). Putin geht genauso vor ...


Ja. Umso brutaler umso besser lautet wohl Putins Devise. 
Aber das wird auch umgekehrt zu mehr Hass auf ihn führen.



> Seit mehr als einem Jahr ist der Kreml-Kritiker Alexej Nawalny in Gefangenschaft, doch auch er äußert sich zum Krieg in der Ukraine. Der prominenteste russische Gegner von Präsident Putin fordert die Menschen auf, täglich gegen den Einmarsch auf die Straße zu gehen - auch auf die Gefahr hin, festgenommen zu werden.
> 
> "Lassen Sie uns wenigstens nicht zu einer Nation von verängstigten Schweigern werden", heißt es in einem Thread auf seinem Twitter-Account. "Von Feiglingen, die so tun, als würden sie den aggressiven Krieg gegen die Ukraine nicht bemerken, den unser offensichtlich wahnsinniger Zar entfesselt hat."
> 
> Dem russischen Präsidenten wirft Nawalny pseudo-historischen Nonsens zur Rechtfertigung des Kriegs vor. Er rufe jeden auf, auf die Straße zu gehen und für Frieden zu kämpfen. "Putin ist nicht Russland."


Quelle: Nawalny ruft Russen zu Protesten auf

Der Mann hat ohne Frage Eier in der Hose. Aber mich wundert, dass sie ihn überhaupt aus dem Gefängnis nach ausssen kommunizieren lassen. Sonst sind die ja nicht gerade zimperlich.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2022)

@ruyven-macaran
Was die Freiwilligen angeht, ich sprach von Ukrainern, nicht von Russen.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Nawalny ruft Russen zu Protesten auf
> 
> Der Mann hat ohne Frage Eier in der Hose. Aber mich wundert, dass sie ihn überhaupt aus dem Gefängnis nach ausssen kommunizieren lassen. Sonst sind die ja nicht gerade zimperlich.


Wieso wundert Dich das? Nicht die Russen(Zivile Bevölkerung, Polizei usw.) an sich sind alle auf Krieg gebürstet, sondern nur Putin...und vielleicht ein paar andere Deppen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso wundert Dich das? Nicht die Russen(Zivile Bevölkerung, Polizei usw.) an sich sind alle auf Krieg gebürstet, sondern nur Putin...und vielleicht ein paar andere Deppen.


Die Polizei und Justizbehörden sind doch Putin unterstellt.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Nawalny dürfte immer noch sehr gute Kontakte nach draussen haben und wird mit Sicherheit von dem oppositionellen Netzwerk unterstützt.
Letztlich bedarf es "nur" ein Smartphone und einen offenen Kanal für seine Botschaften.

Edit:
interessant, Lawrow baute eine mögliche Brücke für zumindest eine Waffenruhe auf.

aus nTV:
*+++ 12:05 Lawrow: Regierung in Kiew muss alle Nationalitäten vertreten +++*
Russland will der Ukraine die Zusammensetzung ihrer künftigen Regierung vorschreiben. "Das ukrainische Volk wählt seine Führung", sagt der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow in einem auszugsweise veröffentlichten Interview mit dem TV-Sender Al-Dschasira, aus dem die Agentur Tass zitiert. "Aber sie muss alle Nationalitäten der Ukraine vertreten", fordert Lawrow. Russland behauptet immer wieder, die prowestliche ukrainische Regierung diskriminiere russische Muttersprachler und Russen vor allem im Osten der Ukraine. Dafür gibt es keine unabhängigen Belege.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nawalny dürfte immer noch sehr gute Kontakte nach draussen haben und wird mit Sicherheit von dem oppositionellen Netzwerk unterstützt.
> Letztlich bedarf es "nur" ein Smartphone und einen offenen Kanal für seine Botschaften.


Naja, aber das wissen die Wärter doch. Sie könnten ihm das einfach wegnehmen.
Aber er bekommt wohl regelmäßig Besuch von seinen Anwalt oder Anwälten.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Polizei und Justizbehörden sind doch Putin unterstellt.


Wenn Dir dein Vorgesetzter sagt, leck die Wand ab, machst du das anscheinend...der Großteil der Menschheit denkt halt mal über die Situation nach...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn Dir dein Vorgesetzter sagt, leck die Wand ab, machst du das anscheinend...der Großteil der Menschheit denkt halt mal über die Situation nach...


Was hat das mit mir zu tun? Hast du immer noch nicht mitbekommen was das für ein Regime ist?
Da wird mit Angst und Schrecken regiert. Und auch Regierungsangestelle befürchten bei Nichtgehorsam Strafen.
Es ist ja schön wenn sie auch anders handeln aber für sie ist es eben genauso gefährlich.
Müßtest du aus Stasi Zeiten ja noch kennen. Oder zu jung dafür?


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Infos auch zu Nawalny hierzu, ist allerdings gut ein Jahr alt:








						Das Strafvollzugssystem der Russischen Föderation. Bestrafung statt Resozialisierung? | Länder-Analysen
					






					www.laender-analysen.de


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> aus nTV:
> *+++ 12:05 Lawrow: Regierung in Kiew muss alle Nationalitäten vertreten +++*
> Russland will der Ukraine die Zusammensetzung ihrer künftigen Regierung vorschreiben. "Das ukrainische Volk wählt seine Führung", sagt der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow in einem auszugsweise veröffentlichten Interview mit dem TV-Sender Al-Dschasira, aus dem die Agentur Tass zitiert. "Aber sie muss alle Nationalitäten der Ukraine vertreten", fordert Lawrow. Russland behauptet immer wieder, die prowestliche ukrainische Regierung diskriminiere russische Muttersprachler und Russen vor allem im Osten der Ukraine. Dafür gibt es keine unabhängigen Belege.


Natürlich kann man sich sicherlich die Frage stellen ob die Äußerung Lawrows da wirklich auf eine gleiberechtigte politische Vertretung alle Nationalitäten in der Ukraine abzielt (vermutlich unter den gegebenen Umständen ehr nicht).

Allerdings ist es auch mal wieder bezeichnend wie das an der Stelle von ntv dann so hingedreht wird als müsste eine gleichberechtigte poltische Vertretung der Nationalitäten doch gar nicht sein, obwohl es nach unseren eigenen Werten doch eben genau so sein sollte, oder brauchen wir künftig in Deutschland auch wieder keine Rücksicht mehr auf unsere nationalen Minderheiten nehmen, also künftig weiterhin keine ausreichende Beteiligung von  Ostdeutschen, keine türkisch / arabisch stämmigen Menschen mehr in der deutschen Politik, usw. usf.?

Dann war die Kritik der letzten Jahre, das u.a. Ostdeutsche in der deutschen Politik bzgl. Beteiligung / Gestaltung und Chancen auf gewisse Positionen wohl nur geträumt... 

Also unabhängig seiner eigentlichen Absichten, mit der Äußerung, hat Lawrow da grundsätzlich durchaus recht.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

Ich will die Meldung gar nicht bewerten oder überbewerten.
Wenn  im Sprachgebrauch in den scheinbar für heute anstehenden Verhandlungen von "Austausch der Regierung" auf "gleichberechtigte Regierungsbeteiligung der Minderheiten, in dem Fall logischer Weise der Russen im Donbass" geschwenkt wird, könnte zumindest ein Waffenstillstand erzielbar sein.
Was die Ukrainer dafür anbieten würden = keine Ahnung
Es wird immer ein Kompromiss werden, der dem einen oder anderen dann nicht gefallen wird.
Wenn es unterm Strich Menschenleben rettet, ist es wert, darüber zu sprechen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also unabhängig seiner eigentlichen Absichten, mit der Äußerung, hat Lawrow da grundsätzlich durchaus recht.


Dennoch gibt es keine Rechtfertigung für diesen Krieg.

Wenn man die Regierung nicht mehr will, gibt es andere Mittel das sie abgewählt oder abgesetzt wird.
Aber demokratische Lösungen interessieren Putin nicht.
Der hat einen Schaden verursacht der nicht wieder gut zu machen ist.
Und sich völlig verrannt.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch gibt es keine Rechtfertigung für diesen Krieg.


Sicherlich, aber der Krieg findet längst statt, ich fasse das als Signal für die Verhandlungen auf.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man die Regierung nicht mehr will, gibt es andere Mittel das sie abgewählt oder abgesetzt wird.


Ebenso klar, nur gibt es aktuell nicht die Möglichkeit in der Ukraine, darüber großartig innenpolitisch zu diskutieren.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also unabhängig seiner eigentlichen Absichten, mit der Äußerung, hat Lawrow da grundsätzlich durchaus recht.



Anstatt Truppen nach Kiew zu schicken und das slawische Brudervolk heim ins neurussische Reich zu holen haette Herr Lawrow ins Buero nebenan gehen koennen. Da sitzt der russische Innenminister - mit dem haette er die Beteiligung von kritischen Stimmen am politischen Willensbildungsprozess im eigenen Land eroertern koennen. Stattdessen sperrt man unliebsame Stimmen daheim weg. Oder schlimmeres.

Es sollte nun wirklich nicht Herrn Lawrows Sorge sein, ob es in Kiew eine ethnisch repraesentative Regierung gibt oder nicht. Erstens impliziert alleine die Forderung, dass ethnische Russen in der Ukraine unterdrueckt wuerden (wofür er keinen Beweis vorgelegt hat) und zweitens kann ethnische Diversitaet auf verschiedene Arten gewahrt werden und braucht es dazu nicht zwingend eine von Russland akzeptierte Quotenregelung. In Deutschland etwa gibt es Auslaender(bei)raete und andere Gremien. Und das "Ossis" per se in der deutschen Politik benachteiligt werden, sollte eigentlich spaetestens mit einem ostdeutschen Bundespraesidenten und einer ostdeutschen Bundeskanzlerin widerlegt sein.

Haette es keinen von Russland am Leben gehaltenen Konflikt im Ostteil des Landes gegeben, waere die innenpolitische Situation in der Ukraine heute moeglicherweise auch eine voellig andere. Herr Lawrow beklagt da also einen behaupteten Scherbenhaufen, an dem Russland massgeblich Schuld hat.

Warum es Herrn Lawrow tatsaechlich geht ist - das Publikum zu beschaeftigen. Entmilitarisierung, Entnazifizierung, Geraune ueber Genozide und neuerdings gar nukleare Ambitionen der Ukraine - eine divers-ethnische Regierung ist da nur eine weitere Sau, die durch ein fremdes (!) Dorf getrieben wird.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was hat das mit mir zu tun? Hast du immer noch nicht mitbekommen was das für ein Regime ist?
> Da wird mit Angst und Schrecken regiert. Und auch Regierungsangestelle befürchten bei Nichtgehorsam Strafen.
> Es ist ja schön wenn sie auch anders handeln aber für sie ist es eben genauso gefährlich.
> Müßtest du aus Stasi Zeiten ja noch kennen. Oder zu jung dafür?


Was momentan abgeht hat mit der DDR nix zu tun...Das ist Putins Krieg, nicht mal der Krieg vom gesamten Kremel.
In der DDR hing da noch der gesamte Staatsapparat dran, das ist bei Putin nicht (mehr) der Fall...es bröckelt immer weiter, dank unserer vernetzten internationalen Welt.
Putins "Freunde"  merken langsam, das Urlaub in Östereich, Spanien, Italien usw. viel geiler ist, als in Russland zu hocken und nicht an die eigene Kohle ranzukommen.


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum es Herrn Lawrow tatsaechlich geht ist - das Publikum zu beschaeftigen. Entmilitarisierung, Entnazifizierung, Geraune ueber Genozide und neuerdings gar nukleare Ambitionen der Ukraine - eine divers-ethnische Regierung ist da nur eine weitere Sau, die durch ein fremdes (!) Dorf getrieben wird.


Genau meine Denke. Dem Kreml geht es nur um Zeit. Dafür reden sie das Blaue vom Himmel. 

Putin und seine Spießgesellen lachen über uns, die Ukraine und den Rest der Welt. Die machen nicht halt bevor deren Ziele erreicht sind. Man kann nur hoffen, dass nach der Ukraine Schluss ist - auch wenn ich nicht dran glaube. Für meinen Teil glaube ich rein gar nichts mehr, was aus den kremlschen Lügenmäulern kommt!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. März 2022)

uff. jagt das mal durch deepl:

http://000000
edit: okay, vergesst das. zum einen lässt sich die seite (zum glück) wieder nicht mehr öffnen, zum anderen war das eh das eh nur pamphlet vom 24. - war mir so nicht bewusst.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber der Krieg findet längst statt, ich fasse das als Signal für die Verhandlungen auf.
> 
> Ebenso klar, nur gibt es aktuell nicht die Möglichkeit in der Ukraine, darüber großartig innenpolitisch zu diskutieren.


Das hätte man natürlich eher machen müssen.
Wenn man wirklich dran interessiert gewesen wäre.
Ansonsten sehe ich das so wie @JePe der das Ganze treffend analysiert hat.



> Die von Deutschland bereitgestellten Waffen für die Ukraine sind übergeben worden. Das erfuhr die Nachrichtenagentur dpa aus Regierungskreisen in Berlin. Am Samstag hatte die Bundesregierung angekündigt, die ukrainischen Streitkräfte mit 1000 Panzerabwehrwaffen sowie 500 Boden-Luft-Raketen vom Typ "Stinger" unterstützen zu wollen.


Quelle: Deutsche Waffen für Ukraine eingetroffen

Hätte unsere Bundesregierungen nicht so rumgeeiert wären die schon eher da.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Und das "Ossis" per se in der deutschen Politik benachteiligt werden, sollte eigentlich spaetestens mit einem ostdeutschen Bundespraesidenten und einer ostdeutschen Bundeskanzlerin widerlegt sein.



"Slow clap"

Ich bin mir sicher wir finden auch noch irgendwo zwei Frauen in Vorständen, die belegen das Frauen nicht per se bei Führungspositionen in großen Unternehmen benachteiligt werden und somit deine Theroie "belegen". 

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, nach soviel JePe Märchenstunde...

Russische Soldaten versuchen in einer besetzten Stadt protestierende Ukrainer mit Schüssen in die Luft aufzulösen, die protestieren ohne die kleinste Reaktion auf die Schüsse weiter:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_Yo8Uhe6Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6v3nnxOrh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (2. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich tue mich damit schwer. In Teilen mag es stimmen. Ich meine damit, dass die nicht wussten, was man da mit ihnen vor hat. Aber ein Teil der jungen Männer liest ab, was sie sagen. Das ist keine Wahrheit. Das ist Propaganda.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2022)

Keine Ahnung ob das gestellt ist oder nicht, schwer zu sagen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2022)

Putin sind sogar seine eigenen Soldaten egal. Denen werden Lügen erzählt und dann werden sie verheizt.
Der ist fast auf einen Level mit Hitler und Stalin.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. März 2022)

Die UN Vollversammlung hat den Einmarsch der Russen deutlich verurteilt.
Das ganze hat zwar keine folgen, aber es zeigt wie die Welt darüber denkt, es zeigt wie isoliert Putin ist.
141 stimmten für eine Verurteilung des Krieges, 35 Enthaltungen und nur 5 Staaten dagegen, es war eines der extrem seltenen Abstimmungen die derart deutlich ausgefallen sind.
Bei den 5 kann man sich aber schon denken wer die sind, natürlich Russland und andere "ganz tolle" Staaten die die Hitparade der Demokratie und Menschenrechte anführen (Hust), Nordkorea, Belarus, Eritrea und Syrien - klar, ein Diktator unterstützt den anderen.
Auch hier hat abermals China nicht für Russland Partei ergriffen, sie waren überraschenderweise wieder kritisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Die meisten Leser sind eben nicht so technisch versiert. Und IP´s werden in der Regel nirgendwo veröffentlicht. Quellenangaben? Man  kann ja nachgucken ob die besagten Seiten offline sind oder nicht.



Ja, bei "besagten Seiten" kann man das und genau das will DJ auch. Aber in 95% der Berichterstattung, die ich so sehe, gibt es keine "besagten" Seiten. Es gibt nur Diffus "Seiten von Oppositionellen", "regimekritische Medien", etc.. Nur sehr selten wird mal eine Name genannt. Und ohne Name (bzw. direkt der aufgelösten IP) kann man halt gar nicht erst versuchen, eine Seite zu finden.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema Medienvertrauen: "wir gucken mal russisches Fernsehen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abwarten  .




Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Ab einer bestimmten Kriegssituation sind sie es, das haben die britischen Militärs auch so gesehen im 2.WK und so Flächenbombardements von deutschen Städten befohlen siehe Dresden und Hamburg. Das Hitler vorher schon britische Zivilisten beschossen hat ist ein Grundprinzip von Kriegen. Man nehme dem Feind Augen und Ohren (also sämtliche Kommunikation), Versorgungsmöglichkeiten (Infrastruktur) und Unterstützung vom eigenen Volk (Drangsalierung der Bevölkerung mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln). Putin geht genauso vor ...



Im zweiten Weltkrieg bestanden die entsprechenden internationalen Ächtungen noch nicht. Hitler ist von gezielten Angriffen auf Militärstützpunkte in England auf Flächenbombardements gewechselt als er gemerkt hat, dass er erstere nicht restlos zerstört bekommt (damaligen Flugzeugen reichte halt eine überplanierte Wiese) und das die britische Kriegsproduktion die Verluste an Material ausgeglichen bekommt. Also wurde versucht, die Produktion und die Produzierenden zu erwischen, später auch den Kampfeswillen der Bevölkerung allgemein zu brechen. (Wobei der Wechsel auf willkürliche Angriffe gegen ganze Städte auch ressourcentechnische Probleme hatte: Den Deutschen gingen im Laufe der Schlacht um England zunehmend die guten Bombernavigatoren aus und die Briten wurden immer besser darin, die Funkpeilsysteme zu stören. Irgendwann war die Luftwaffe an einem Punkt, an dem 99% der Crews gerade noch gut genug für "folge der Themse und wenn viel Bebauung rumsteht wirf ab").
Ähnlich haben sich umgekehrt dann auch die Allierten bis kurz vor den letzten, zu Recht sehr umstrittenen, Kriegsmonaten auf Produktionsanlagen und Industriestädte konzentriert.

Von so einer systematischen Zerstörung schein der Krieg in der Ukraine aber noch meilenweit entfernt zu sein. Ein Glück auch. Ob die Einschläge in 1-2 Kliniken System, Absicht oder Versehen waren, wird sich zeigen. Es gab ja auch schon reihenweise Raketentreffer an strategisch komplett irrelevanten Wohnblöcken. Umgekehrt wurde aber in allen Kriegen der letzten Jahrzehnte (Syrien, Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan) die Ausschaltung von medizinischer Infrastruktur systematisch betrieben; spätetestens wenn Militärtruppen da auftauchten um sich verarzten zu lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (3. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob die Einschläge in 1-2 Kliniken System, Absicht oder Versehen waren, wird sich zeigen. Es gab ja auch schon reihenweise Raketentreffer an strategisch komplett irrelevanten Wohnblöcken. Umgekehrt wurde aber in allen Kriegen der letzten Jahrzehnte (Syrien, Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan) die Ausschaltung von medizinischer Infrastruktur systematisch betrieben; spätetestens wenn Militärtruppen da auftauchten um sich verarzten zu lassen.











						Regeln des Krieges: Humanitäres Völkerrecht
					

Das Ziel des Humanitären Völkerrechts in bewaffneten Konflikten ist die Begrenzung des Leidens, das durch intensive bewaffnete Auseinandersetzungen verursacht wird.




					www.bmvg.de


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von so einer systematischen Zerstörung schein der Krieg in der Ukraine aber noch meilenweit entfernt zu sein. Ein Glück auch. Ob die Einschläge in 1-2 Kliniken System, Absicht oder Versehen waren, wird sich zeigen. Es gab ja auch schon reihenweise Raketentreffer an strategisch komplett irrelevanten Wohnblöcken. Umgekehrt wurde aber in allen Kriegen der letzten Jahrzehnte (Syrien, Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan) die Ausschaltung von medizinischer Infrastruktur systematisch betrieben; spätetestens wenn Militärtruppen da auftauchten um sich verarzten zu lassen.


Das sind nicht nur 1-2 Kliniken sondern auch Schulen, Kindergärten und andere zivile Einrichtungen.
Genauso wie sie es schon in Tschetschenien und Syrien gemacht haben.
Das sind eindeutig Kriegsverbrechen. Aber diesem Regime ist das egal weil sie dafür sowieso nicht belangt werden (können).
Sie wollen mit allen Mitteln die Moral der ukrainischen Armee und Bevölkerung brechen.
Putin ist ein brutaler und größenwahnsinniger Massenmörder den Menschenleben egal sind.



> Der Internationale Strafgerichtshof (IStGH) hat unterdessen Ermittlungen zu möglichen Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine aufgenommen. Das Ermittlungsverfahren starte "sofort", erklärte IStGH-Chefermittler Karim Khan am Mittwochabend. Die Sammlung von Beweismitteln habe jetzt begonnen. 141 Mitgliedstaaten der Vereinten Nationen hatten am Mittwoch in New York für eine Resolution gestimmt, die ein sofortiges Ende der russischen Angriffshandlungen sowie den unverzüglichen, kompletten und bedingungslosen Abzug der russischen Truppen aus der Ukraine vorsieht. Jegliche Gebietsgewinne Russlands würden nicht anerkannt. Die Vollversammlung prangerte zudem Moskaus Drohung mit Atomwaffen an. 35 Länder enthielten sich - wie zum Beispiel China. Fünf lehnten den Beschluss ab, darunter Russland und Syrien.


Quelle: Strafgerichtshof ermittelt zu möglichen Kriegsverbrechen

Aber das hat leider keine Wirkung. Weil Putin und seine Führungsriege vor kein Kriegsgericht gestellt werden können.


@DJKuhpisse hier noch was für dich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du meinst ja immer das es keine Zensur aus Russland gibt.


Hier noch ein interessantes Interview mit Garri Kasperow: „Putins Diktatur ist die größte Bedrohung der Menschheit“ 
Der schon lange vor Putin gewarnt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2022)

Deutschland hat beschlossen weitere 2700 Infanteriegestützte Boden-Luft Raketen vom Typ Strela-2 (aus ehemaligen NVA-Beständen) an die Ukraine zu liefern:









						Kiew ruft Menschen in der Ostukraine zum sofortigen Verlassen der Region auf
					

Aus Angst vor einer neuen russischen Offensive in der Ostukraine hat die Regierung in Kiew Menschen in den Gebieten Luhansk, Donezk und Charkiw dringend zur Flucht aufgerufen. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine vom 06. April 2022.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Ich muß zugeben das mir heute die Tränen gekommen sind.  Da geschieht ein Völkermord vor unseren Augen und die ganze Welt guckt zu. Putin will den Ukrainern alles nehmen... ihr Land, ihre Identität ihren Stolz.
Aber ich habe etwas gespendet... im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten. Mehr kann ich nicht tun. 

Hoffentlich kann man bei den angekündigten Verhandlungen heute Nachmittag einen Waffenstillstand aushandeln. Das die Zivilisten aus den Städten rauskommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da geschieht ein Völkermord vor unseren Augen und die ganze Welt guckt zu.


Die aktuellen Optionen sind folgende:
1.) Die Welt reagiert nicht militärisch und es geschieht ein Völkermord
2.) DIe Welt reagiert militärisch und es geschieht ein Massenmord bis zur atomaren Totalauslöschung

Man hat sich naheliegenderweise für Option 1 entschieden.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Optionen sind folgende:
> 1.) Die Welt reagiert nicht militärisch und es geschieht ein Völkermord
> 2.) DIe Welt reagiert militärisch und es geschieht ein Massenmord bis zur atomaren Totalauslöschung
> 
> Man hat sich naheliegenderweise für Option 1 entschieden.


Das ist mir klar.  Mich stört das man dieses Elend mitbekommt und nichts dagegen tun kann. Diese Hilflosigkeit.

Und es wird scheinbar noch schlimmer... es sei denn die können sich heute Nachmittag irgendwie einigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

Es wird keine Einigung geben. Die Forderungen von Putin sind für die Ukraine völlig inakzeptabel weil sie wohl einer vollständigen Kapitulation gleichen werden und Putin kann auch nicht zurück weil er sonst zu Hause wie der Volldepp dasteht. Er MUSS die Ukraine unterwerfen, wenn sie nicht kapitulieren wird er sie komplett zerstören.
So furchtbar das alles ist aber man sollte sich drauf einstellen dass wir hier noch monatelang einen Vernichtungskrieg sehen werden wenn kein Wunder passiert.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So furchtbar das alles ist aber man sollte sich drauf einstellen dass wir hier noch monatelang einen Vernichtungskrieg sehen werden wenn kein Wunder passiert.


Hoffentlich erkennen sie, in seinen eigenen Reihen, was er für eine Gefahr für die Welt  ist und nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig. Dann wird er abgesetzt oder fällt einen Attentat zum Opfer.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Nun ja, in gewisser Weise rechne ich mit einem Pyrrhus-Sieg der Russen.
Die Ukrainer werden ein sehr hohes Blutzoll bei den Russen einfordern und als Dankeschön wird die Ukraine bzgl. Infrastruktur und Wirtschaft platt gemacht. Putin wird "verbrannte, wertlose Erde" bekommen und wir Millionen von Flüchtlingen in der EU.
Die wirtschaftlichen Langzeitfolgen durch die Sanktionen werden für Russland verheerend sein.
Im Prinzip "bombardiert" Putin sein eigenes Land gerade auf III. Welt Status.
Da wird keine "Weltmacht auf Augenhöhe" sondern eine "verarmte Diktatur mit Atomwaffen" übrig bleiben.
Es ist klar, dass primär der normale Russe, der für den ganzen Mist nix kann, darunter leiden wird, weniger Putin & Co..
Im Extremfall wird Russland ein Nord Korea Nr. 2, von der Welt fasst völlig isoliert und von China aus geopolitischen Gründen am Leben gehalten.
Das Problem dabei: Je isolierter Putin-Depp wird, um so unberechenbarer und frustrierter wird er und wird latent noch sehr lange Zeit eine Bedrohung für den Globus bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei: Je isolierter Putin-Depp wird, um so unberechenbarer und frustrierter wird er und wird latent noch sehr lange Zeit eine Bedrohung für den Globus bleiben.


Deswegen gibt es nur eine Option: er muß weg! Auf welchen Weg auch immer.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es nur eine Option: er muß weg! Auf welchen Weg auch immer.


Na ja, Nr. 47 gibt es nur im PCSpiel, nicht in der Realität...


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, Nr. 47 gibt es nur im PCSpiel, nicht in der Realität...


So abwegig ist das gar nicht mal.
Auf Hitler wurden auch Attentate aus den eigenen Reihen verübt. Leider sind sie gescheitert.
Außerdem wurde auf ihn ein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt von einen russischen Geschäftsmann.
Ich glaube Putin entwickelt sich zum am meisten gehassten Mann auf dieser Welt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

Ich dachte, dass die meisten hier drin gegen die Todesstrafe seien, zumindest ging das mal so aus einem anderen Thread so hervor? 😅


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So abwegig ist das gar nicht mal.
> Auf Hitler wurden auch Attentate aus den eigenen Reihen verübt. Leider sind sie gescheitert.
> Außerdem wurde auf ihn ein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt von einen russischen Geschäftsmann.
> Ich glaube Putin entwickelt sich zum am meisten gehassten Mann auf dieser Welt.


Schau mal genau hin.
Das ist Putin mit dem Verteidigungsminister Russlands (rechts).
6 oder 8 m weg?
Glaubst du im Ernst, das ist alles wegen covid?
Putin ist in seiner Blase.
Das Bild bedeutet für ihn, ich bin der König.
Der Psychologe um die Ecke wird spontan sagen: Nicht mehr erreichbar...weder körperlich noch geistig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin.
> Das ist Putin mit dem Verteidigungsminister Russlands (rechts).
> 6 oder 8 m weg?
> Glaubst du im Ernst, das ist alles wegen covid?
> ...


Der ist KGB-Agent gewesen. Ich denke, dass das auch mit einer gehörigen Portion Paranoia zusammenhängt, wirklich niemandem zu trauen und bei kurzen Entfernungen sind tödliche Anschläge halt viel erfolgreicher.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, Nr. 47 gibt es nur im PCSpiel, nicht in der Realität...


Den gibts schon - nur traut sich das keiner aus den gleichen Gründen wie oben. Weil ein solches Attentat hat zwei mögliche Ausgänge
1.) Erfolg --> Putin tot, alles wird zumindest besser (was nicht mal sicher ist...)
2.) Misserfolg --> WW3 da Westen/NATO eingegriffen hat.

Deswegen wird da keine Nr 47 eingesetzt.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die meisten hier drin gegen die Todesstrafe seien, zumindest ging das mal so aus einem anderen Thread so hervor? 😅


Nun ja, es dürfte recht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass Putin jemals in Den Haag zur Verantwortung gezogen wird.
Und da die in hypothetischen Fall Haftstrafen verhängen, fällt juristisch die Todesstrafe schichtweg heraus.

Wenn nun die Russen -äh- selbst "Hand anlegen" würden, dann werde ich mir schlichtweg ohne schlechtes Gewissen erlauben, lediglich mit der Schulter zu zucken.
Macht er ja gerade auch, wenn Frauen und Kinder im Zuge der Ukraine-Invasion umkommen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Den gibts schon


Echt jetzt? 
Mit Glatze und Barcode?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Mit Glatze und Barcode?


Das äußere Erscheinungsbild düfte deutlich weniger auffällig sein.^^
Klassische Auftragskiller sind Schläferzellen die über viele Jahre ganz normal/unauffällig in der Gesellschaft mitleben in dem sie "stationiert" sind.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Psychologe um die Ecke wird spontan sagen: Nicht mehr erreichbar...weder körperlich noch geistig


Wenn man an ihn rankommen will kann man das auch. Es ergeben sich bestimmt genug zahlreiche Möglichkeiten wo er nicht an seinen langen Tisch auf Distanz sitzt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen wird da keine Nr 47 eingesetzt.


Ich schrieb ja mehrfach: "aus den eigenen Reihen".

Ein Profikiller aus den USA oder  einen anderen Natostaat wäre natürlich Schwachsinn.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das äußere Erscheinungsbild düfte deutlich weniger auffällig sein.^^
> Klassische Auftragskiller sind Schläferzellen die über viele Jahre ganz normal/unauffällig in der Gesellschaft mitleben in dem sie "stationiert" sind.


Ich habe mich nie mit dem Thema bzgl. Realität beschäftigt, allerdings Hitman intensiv gedaddelt...
Ich kann auch kaum abschätzen, wie sehr er die Macht auf sich konzentriert, oder ob da eine ganze Clique an Hardlinern in der 2. Reihe steht, die ebenso wie er denkt.
Grundsätzlich hege ich keine große Hoffnung, dass dem Vollkoffer "irgendwas passiert" und selbst wenn, dass sich dann  etwas grundlegend in der Handlungsweise der russischen Führung ändert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ob da eine ganze Clique an Hardlinern in der 2. Reihe steht, die ebenso wie er denkt.


Davon kannst du ausgehen. Niemand der kein Putin-Fan erster Klasse ist ist die letzten Jahre in hohe Positionen gekommen aus naheliegenden Gründen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hege ich keine große Hoffnung, dass dem Vollkoffer "irgendwas passiert"


Im Sinne von Anschlägen - eher nein. Das einzige was den realistisch stürzen kann ist ne Revolution oder Putsch. Und bis das kommt wirds noch lange dauern. Wir sind leider erst ganz am Anfang. Das Volk wird noch viel und lange leiden müssen bis die Russen mal wieder einen Zar aus dem Kremlfenster schleudern.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Sinne von Anschlägen - eher nein. Das einzige was den realistisch stürzen kann ist ne Revolution oder Putsch. Und bis das kommt wirds noch lange dauern. Wir sind leider erst ganz am Anfang. Das Volk wird noch viel und lange leiden müssen bis die Russen mal wieder einen Zar aus dem Kremlfenster schleudern.


Und auch das hatte ich hier schon mehrfach im Thread geschrieben.  

Putin muß auf jeden Fall weg... sonst macht der immer so weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das einzige was den realistisch stürzen kann ist ne Revolution oder Putsch.


Eine erfolgreiche Revolution halte ich bei dem Polizeistaat den man sich da aufgebaut hat auch für eher unwahrscheinlich. Ohne ein umschwenken von Militär und Polizei wird das nichts. Ergo ein Putsch.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich habe etwas gespendet... im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten. Mehr kann ich nicht tun.


Das finde ich sehr gut, egal was, jede Spende hilft. 

Bei uns im Ort wird gesammelt. Mehrere Fahrzeuge brechen am Samstag auf und fahren zur Ukrainischen Grenze.
Wir fahren heute Abend zum Supermarkt und kaufen für die Ukrainer ein. Was ich z.b. nicht wusste, ist dass Tierfutter begehrt ist. Das scheint es kaum noch dort zu geben. Dann natürlich Hygieneartikel und windeln. Haltbare Lebensmittel, Wasser. Wir planen gleich zwei Einkaufswagen voll zu packen. Die Aktion finde ich gut, da weiß man, dass das auch ankommt. Bei Geldspenden weiß man nie, wo das Geld genau hinfließt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Mich stört das man dieses Elend mitbekommt und nichts dagegen tun kann. Diese Hilflosigkeit.


Wenn es um den Schutz der unbewaffneten Zivilbevölkerung geht, wäre es am besten, wenn die Ukraine ihren Widerstand einstellt. Wird sie aber nicht tun, das Land wird trotzdem eingenommen werden.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Schutz der unbewaffneten Zivilbevölkerung geht, wäre es am besten, wenn die Ukraine ihren Widerstand einstellt.


Dann würden sie aber alles aufgeben wofür sie lange gekämpft haben.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird sie aber nicht tun, das Land wird trotzdem eingenommen werden.


Vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würden sie aber alles aufgeben wofür sie lange gekämpft haben.


Werden sie so oder so tun müssen, denn die Russen nehmen immer mehr ein. In der Praxis gibt es da nur die Wahl zwischen gewaltsam mit Toten oder ohne Gewalt, weil sich keiner wehrt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nicht.


Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn Russland hat noch gar nicht alle Waffen im Einsatz gehabt, die zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Schutz der unbewaffneten Zivilbevölkerung geht, wäre es am besten, wenn die Ukraine ihren Widerstand einstellt.


Das werden sie nicht machen. Der Preis des Sieges für Putin wird sehr hoch sein. Letztendlich verliert Putin, egal was er noch macht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das werden sie nicht machen. Der Preis des Sieges für Putin wird sehr hoch sein. Letztendlich verliert Putin, egal was er noch macht.


Letzteres wird definitiv der Fall sein, aber ich glaube er fährt jetzt die Strategie, wenn er das nicht bekommt, bekommt es niemand. So wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letzteres wird definitiv der Fall sein, aber ich glaube er fährt jetzt die Strategie, wenn er das nicht bekommt, bekommt es niemand. So wie im Kindergarten.


Er wird das machen, was er in Tschetschenien oder Georgien gemacht hat --  die Stadt wegbomben.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er wird das machen, was er in Tschetschenien oder Georgien gemacht hat --  die Stadt wegbomben.


Und Syrien u.a. in Aleppo. Oder Grosny in Tschetschenien.

Mit radikaler Gewalt alles platt machen. Mehr kann er nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit radikaler Gewalt alles platt machen. Mehr kann er nicht.


Und deswegen hätte man aus Deutschland schon viel eher Flugabwehrraketen liefen sollen.
Letztendlich geht es nur noch darum, der russischen Armee möglichst viel Schaden zuzufügen, damit es für Putin teuer wird und die russischen Bevölkerung merkt, dass man da nichts gewinnen kann.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Wenn es denn tatsächlich stimmt, was die Ukrainer melden, dass bisher ca. 9.000 russische Soldaten gefallen seien, dann haben die Russen ein echt großes Problem. Völlig unabhängig davon, wie groß die Verluste der Ukrainer im Gegenzug wären, wäre ja ca. 1/15 der Invasionsarmee nach nur 7 Tagen Krieg ausgeschaltet.

Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wenn auch unpassend, ich weiss:
Die USA hatten von 2003 bis 2020 in Summe ca. 4.700 Tote Soldaten im Irak zu beklagen.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wenn auch unpassend, ich weiss:
> Die USA hatten von 2003 bis 2020 in Summe ca. 4.700 Tote Soldaten im Irak zu beklagen.


Die irakische Armee hatten den Amerikanern auch nicht viel entgegenzusetzen. 
Das sieht heute in der Ukraine anders aus. Die Ukraine hatte 8 Jahre Zeit aufzurüsten und das russische Militär hat nicht die Durchschlagskraft wie die Amerikaner.
Einen konventionellen Krieg gegen die USA bzw. der Nato würde Russland haushoch verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einen konventionellen Krieg gegen die USA bzw. der Nato würde Russland haushoch verlieren.


Denke ich auch. Sie verstecken sich hinter ihren Atomwaffen.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2022)

Mal unabhängig von vermutlich geschönten/gefälschten Verlustzahlen muss man auch immer davon ausgehen das es mindestens drei mal so viele Verwundete gibt.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die irakische Armee hatten den Amerikanern auch nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.
> Das sieht heute in der Ukraine anders aus. Die Ukraine hatte 8 Jahre Zeit aufzurüsten und das russische Militär hat nicht die Durchschlagskraft wie die Amerikaner.
> Einen konventionellen Krieg gegen die USA bzw. der Nato würde Russland haushoch verlieren.


Nun ja, auf dem Papier war die irakische Armee bedeutend besser ausgerüstet als die jetzige ukrainische Armee und hatte ca. 375.000 Mann unter Waffen.
Entscheidend war sicherlich die deutlich geringere Kampfmoral der Iraker und die Tatsache, dass die USA eine unvergleichbare Luftüberlegenheit binnen kürzester Zeit aufgebaut hatten.
Und mit Sicherheit sind großräumige Operationen in relativ dünn besiedelten Wüstengebieten besser umzusetzen, als im Wald  und am Stadtrand von Kiew.

Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, dass Russland "gewaltige Masse aber keine Klasse" in den Einsatz wirft. 
Bedenkt man, dass wohl ursprünglich ein "schneller coup" geplant war, muss man doch zunächst davon ausgehen, dass die ersten Speerspitzen eher zu Elite denn zum Fußvolk der Truppe gehört haben.
Wenn sie beim Erstschlag unerfahrene Soldaten einsetzten, was ich nicht weiss, aber Indizien sprechen dafür, dann stinkt der Kopf sogar von ganz oben.
Dann wäre der komplette Generalstab der Russen an Blödheit nur noch von Dick und Doof zu überbieten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, dass Russland "gewaltige Masse aber keine Klasse" in den Einsatz wirft.


Wenn das stimmt dass mancher Russe nicht mal wusste dass er in nem Krieg statt ner Übung ist ist das sicherlich so. Es könnte durchaus sein dass da viele völlig unerfahrene junge Männer geopfert werden (um das Wort verheizt nicht zu benutzen), die Moskau schon traditionell nicht als Personen sondern als Material ansieht.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und mit Sicherheit sind großräumige Operationen in relativ dünn besiedelten Wüstengebieten besser umzusetzen, als im Wald und am Stadtrand von Kiew.


Bagdad war aber recht schnell eingenommen, Anders als heute Kiew.
Die Russen werden vermutlich nur unter hohen Verlusten Kiew einnehmen können.


----------



## Tekkla (3. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass die meisten hier drin gegen die Todesstrafe seien


Ja. Was macht man aber mit Menschen, die wie Hitler und seine Spießgesellen sind? Die Todesstrafe ist im Rechtsstaat eine Form der Rache. Sie abzuschaffen bedeutet, dass man erkennt, dass damit nichts besser wird. Niemand wird dadurch wieder lebendig. Die Gesellschaft liquidiert nur ein Individuum. 

Was aber macht man mit Menschen wie Putin, die andere Menschen verachten und verleugnen, dass sie eigene Rechte auf Selbstbestimmung haben? Menschen wie Putin, die andere für einen wie auch immer gearteten Wahnsinn losschicken, um in seinem Befehl diese anderen Menschen zu vernichten? Was tun mit Menschen wie Putin, die sich nicht mehr um Recht scheren? Was soll man da anderes tun als zu hoffen, dass sie der Blitz bzw. ein Armbrustbolzen beim shicen trifft?


----------



## Julian K (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das finde ich sehr gut, egal was, jede Spende hilft.
> 
> Bei uns im Ort wird gesammelt. Mehrere Fahrzeuge brechen am Samstag auf und fahren zur Ukrainischen Grenze.
> Wir fahren heute Abend zum Supermarkt und kaufen für die Ukrainer ein. Was ich z.b. nicht wusste, ist dass Tierfutter begehrt ist. Das scheint es kaum noch dort zu geben. Dann natürlich Hygieneartikel und windeln. Haltbare Lebensmittel, Wasser. Wir planen gleich zwei Einkaufswagen voll zu packen. Die Aktion finde ich gut, da weiß man, dass das auch ankommt. Bei Geldspenden weiß man nie, wo das Geld genau hinfließt.


Das passiert hier bei uns auch gerade, organisiert von zwei Freunden von mir! Fahren mit mehreren Fahrzeugen hier aus dem hohen Norden los - ist schon gut etwas zusammengekommen. Da freut man sich, dass man selbst auch direkt mithelfen und unterstützen kann!
Sehr gut, dass soetwas auch von anderen organisiert wird!


----------



## Tekkla (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen werden vermutlich nur unter hohen Verlusten Kiew einnehmen können.


und vorher werden sie Kiew mit Flächenbombardements" beglücken.

Wie sagte gerade ein Wiener Militärstratege im Radio bei NDR Info? Man habe in anderen Konflikten sehen können wie das russischer Militär vorgeht. Was man in Syrien oder auch in Tschetschenien sah, dass wird auch die Ukraine ereilen. Er meinte, so wie Putin die Ukraine verächtlich und von oben herab als Nichtstaat dargestellt hat, wir auch mit dem Land umgegangen werden. Dieser Krieg wird noch sehr schmutzig werden, und wir sollen uns in den kommenden Tagen, Wochen und Monaten auf sehr viele schreckliche Nachrichten und Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Optionen sind folgende:
> 1.) Die Welt reagiert nicht militärisch und es geschieht ein Völkermord
> 2.) DIe Welt reagiert militärisch und es geschieht ein Massenmord bis zur atomaren Totalauslöschung
> 
> Man hat sich naheliegenderweise für Option 1 entschieden.



Ist man sich den sicher das es bei der Ukraine bleibt ? Es wird ja gesagt Putin ist unberechenbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist man sich den sicher das es bei der Ukraine bleibt ? Es wird ja gesagt Putin ist unberechenbar.


Sicher ist gar nichts. Deswegen machts man ihm ja so schwer wie möglich (ohne echte Aussicht auf einen Sieg). Wenn er die Ukraine widerstandslos bekommen hätte wären die Nachbarn die nächsten gewesen bei denen er anklopft (und China würde die Ohnmacht des Westens auch so verstehen dass man Taiwan auch einfach so haben darf).


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2022)

Ich weiß halt nicht wie für Russland der Widerstand von der Ukraine einzuordnen ist, vieleicht denken die sich nur ja wir ja haben ja, noch nicht alles gegeben. Das viele Soldaten da planlos ohne Sprit rumlaufen mag ja sein aber Gebäude etc. wurde ja schon längst zerstört, so weit ich weiß auch wichtige Einrichtungen. Also Zerstörung hat da auf jeden Fall gut statt gefunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, auf dem Papier war die irakische Armee bedeutend besser ausgerüstet als die jetzige ukrainische Armee und hatte ca. 375.000 Mann unter Waffen.



Quantität sagt nunmal nichts über die Qualität aus und da sah es für die Iraker 2003 sehr düster aus, da der Irak unter Saddam nach Dessert Storm über 10 Jahre unter scharfen Sanktionen stand.
Saddam hatte in der Zeit faktisch so gut wie keine nennenswerten Möglichkeiten mehr die Armee umfangreich zu modernisieren, weshalb der größte Teil des militärischen Materials sich 2003 auf dem Stand von Anfang / Mitte der 1980er Jahre befand, sowie darüber hinaus von drastisch minderer Qualität war, sowie schlecht gewartet (im Fall der Panzerwaffe / Luftwaffe), wegen mangelnden Ersatzteilen.

Dazu kam dann sicherlich darüber hinaus gehend noch das der qualitative Ausbildungsstand und die allgemeine Moral der irakischen Armee auch nicht der allerhöchste war, aber das war in dem Fall ehr noch das i-Tüpfelchen auf der Torte, das die Niederlage halt noch schneller herbeiführte, als der hauptsächlich ausschlaggebende Grund.

Entsprechend, die Ukraine mag auf dem Papier zwar über weniger Material als der Irak unter Saddam verfügen, der qualitative Abstand des vorhandenen ukrainischen Materials, zum russischen Material, ist hier aber weit geringer als der der Iraker zu den US-geführten Koalitionstruppen 2003, dazu kommt halt noch das die Moral der ukrainischen Truppen halt vergleichsweise hoch ist, während es um die der russischen Truppen augenscheinlich auch nicht so besonders gut bestellt zu sein scheint.


----------



## Tekkla (3. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie sagte gerade ein Wiener Militärstratege im Radio bei NDR Info?



Ach guck mal an. Nu steht das auch bei der TS:









						Ukraine-Krieg: Kiew und das "Grosny-Szenario"
					

Wird die russische Armee im Kampf um Kiew ähnlich vorgehen wie in den Tschetschenien-Kriegen und die Stadt unter massiven Beschuss nehmen? Viele Einwohner fürchten das. Ein Militärexperte sieht die russische Armee in einem taktischen Dilemma. Von E. Aretz.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu kam dann sicherlich darüber hinaus gehend noch das der qualitative Ausbildungsstand und die allgemeine Moral der irakischen Armee auch nicht der allerhöchste war


Das dürfte einer der ausschlaggebenden Punkte (momentan noch) sein.
Die russischen Soldaten machen zum großen Teil wohl das Nötigste, um nicht dem Kommandant schlecht aufzufallen aber dabei möglichst persönlich das geringste Risiko im Kampf einzugehen.
Die Ukrainer dagegen verteidigen ihr Land und ihre Freiheit mit dem Wille der Verzweiflung.

Das wird langfristig nicht zum Sieg gegen eine materielle Übermacht führen können wenn Moskau es drauf anlegt aber es erschwert es einem solchen wenn auch sonst überlegenen Angreifer enorm (und es erkauft Zeit für weitere Waffenlieferungen).


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach guck mal an. Nu steht das auch bei der TS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Höhö, bin mal gespannt , wie Putin dann solche Zerstörungsgwut den Ukrainern erklären möchte.
Im Prinzip faselt er ja davon, dass das alles Russen wären und die Ukraine ein Teil von Kern-Russland.
Er zerstört also eigenes Land und tötet eigene Bevölkerung???
Scheint, als wäre Logik nicht die Kernkompetenz von Putin...


----------



## Tekkla (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er zerstört also eigenes Land und tötet eigene Bevölkerung???


Er kann sie ja immer noch als renitente Separatisten hinstellen, die die armen anderen unterdrückten. Weißt doch, die drogensüchtigen Nazis, die auch den Genozid an der russischen Minderheit dort im Sinn hatten...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, bin mal gespannt , wie Putin dann solche Zerstörungsgwut den Ukrainern erklären möchte.
> Im Prinzip faselt er ja davon, dass das alles Russen wären und die Ukraine ein Teil von Kern-Russland.
> Er zerstört also eigenes Land und tötet eigene Bevölkerung???
> Scheint, als wäre Logik nicht die Kernkompetenz von Putin...


Nichts gegen dich, aber ich glaube in dem Fall ist es ehr mit deiner Logik gerade nicht so weit her, als mit der von Putin. 

Diese "Argumentation" hat Putin zu Anfang des Krieges gebracht, als "Rechtfertigung" für seine Invasion, da hat man in der Tat noch versucht die Verluste und Zerstörungen in der Ukraine ehr gering zu halten, weil man halt dachte man hat den Sieg halt in 2-3 Tagen in der Tasche.
Nachdem man aber nicht wie von Kremlseite gedacht einfach bis Kiew durchfahren und die russische Siegesflagge hissen konnte, ist dieses vorgeschobene Konstrukt jetzt für den Kreml hinfällig geworden und verwendet man keine übermäßige Energie mehr darauf es aufrecht erhalten zu wollen.

Im Grunde hat Putin damit natürlich jetzt auch ganz unverhohlen offen gelegt das diese von ihm / dem Kreml vorgeschobene Argumentation (Ukrainer sind auch Russen, bla bla) nicht mehr als ein Lügenkonstrukt war, genau so wie das der Nazis '39, das Polen einen Deutschen Lokal-Radiosender angegriffen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt , wie Putin dann solche Zerstörungsgwut den Ukrainern erklären möchte.


Nach den völlig obskuren "Erklärungen" die man für alles mögliche die letzten Tage gehört hat sehe ich da kein problem für ihn sich den nächsten Irrsinn aus den Fingern zu saugen.

Wenn die nächste konventionelle Eskalation wirklich kommt wird das eine verdammt finstere Nummer. Ich glaube das ist vielen Leuten (auch auf den beiden kämpfenden Seiten) noch nicht wirklich klar. Wenn da Belagerung + Artilleriebeschuss + Häuserkampf ansteht wird es Zehntausende Tote auf beiden Seiten plus Zivilisten geben. Häuserkampf/Stellungskrieg in urbanen Gebieten (bzw. dann Trümmern) ist, so wurde mir mal damals zu meiner Zeit als Soldat gesagt, abgesehen von ABC-Angriffen so ziemlich das schlimmste was dir passieren kann.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Das mit der Logik war ironisch gemeint...


Tekkla schrieb:


> Weißt doch, die drogensüchtigen Nazis, die auch den Genozid an der russischen Minderheit dort im Sinn hatten...


Jaaa, das Konstrukt ist bis jetzt der irrwitzigste Kriegsgrund ever...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Häuserkampf/Stellungskrieg in urbanen Gebieten (bzw. dann Trümmern) ist, so wurde mir mal damals zu meiner Zeit als Soldat gesagt, so ziemlich das schlimmste was dir passieren kann.


Ja, das glaube ich gerne.
Heute Morgen irgendwo gelesen, dass die Ukrainer Panzerhaubitzen nach Kiew Innenstadt karren.
Die bekommt ein Angreifer nur dann ausgeschaltet, wenn er alles drumherum einplaniert.
Weil die Teile ja mobil sich zw. den Häusern verstecken können.
Die stellen sich somit ebenso auf das Schlimmste ein.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist man sich den sicher das es bei der Ukraine bleibt ? Es wird ja gesagt Putin ist unberechenbar.


Na ja, Moldawien liegt gleich nebenan und Transnistrien ist ja eher russisch. Wahrscheinlich ziehen die russischen Truppen von Kiew direkt nach Kischinau.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Moldawien liegt gleich nebenan und Transnistrien ist ja eher russisch. Wahrscheinlich ziehen die russischen Truppen von Kiew direkt nach Kischinau.


Soll ich dich nun als Pessimist, Realist oder Optimist bezeichnen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die stellen sich somit ebenso auf das Schlimmste ein.


Das furchtbarste an der Nummer ist, dass im Extremfall die Zivilbevölkerung draufgeht. Nicht, weil sie zwingend an einer Kugel oder Explosion stirbt, sondern weil eine volle Belagerung bedeutet das Objekt von allem abzuschneiden (Strom, Wasser, Heizung, Nahrung). Krieg Mittelalterstil: so lange keinen in die Stadt lassen bis darin alle verhungert oder erfroren sind.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Interessanter Artikel, wünschte, es wäre so tatsächlich:








						Ehemaliger Weggefährte Putins: Warum der Kreml-Chef einst mit Absicht seine eigene Armee ruinierte
					

Sergei Pugatschow galt einst als der Bankier des Kremls. Als enger Berater von Wladimir Putin verfolgte er aus nächster Nähe, mit welchen Methoden der damals frisch gebackene Präsident seine Macht sicherte.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Soll ich dich nun als Pessimist, Realist oder Optimist bezeichnen?


Mit Glück bin ich ein verblödeter Verschwörungsidealist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

Sergei Pugatschow-Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Dies sei auch der Grund, warum er sich den Einsatz von atomaren Waffen in der Ukraine nicht vorstellen kann. Selbst wenn Putin den entsprechenden Befehl erteilen würde, was sein ehemaliger Berater dem russischen Machthaber zutraut. "Die Generäle werden nicht bereit sein, einen Atomkrieg anzufangen", erklärt Pugatschow mit Nachdruck.


Hoffentlich hat er Recht.


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er Recht.


Genau das meinte ich.
hoffen wir mal, dass Putins Generäle zumindest in diesem Punkt noch den A... in der Hose haben.


----------



## Julian K (3. März 2022)

Jetzt haben sich die Unterhändler offenbar darauf geeinigt, dass es Fluchtkorridore für die Flüchtlinge geben soll.

Hoffentlich wird das genau so umgesetzt und ist zumindest für die Zivilisten sehr gut. (Putin sichert sich so leider etwas weniger Gegenwehr)
Gleichzeitig heißt das aber auch, dass der Krieg defacto nicht enden wird und es besteht auch die Gefahr, dass Putin sich zur absoluten Demoralisierung entscheidet und selbst die sogenannten Korridore beschießen lässt.

Mag mir das alles kaum noch mit anschauen. F**K Putin!


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel, wünschte, es wäre so tatsächlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus dem Artikel:


> Er handelte nicht wie Hitler, der bereits 1933 das Militär aufzubauen begann. Im Gegensatz: Putin zerstörte die Armee."



Hitler mag die Wehrmacht vielleicht nicht von Anfang an "zerstört" haben, damit fing er im Grunde erst nach '41 so richtig an und das meine ich nicht nur durch sein immer öfteres Eingreifen in die militärischen Planungen (es würde aber zu weit gehen die das wie und womit jetzt hier aufzudrösseln), aber er stellte sie im Grunde schon von Beginn der Herrschaft an in permanente Konkurenz zur SS, bei welcher die poltische Erziehung im Sinne des NS-Regiems auch als weit wichtiger erachtet wurde als ihre militärische Effizienz und diese erhielt im späteren Kriegsverlauf auch eine immer stärkere Bevorzugung gegenüber der Wehrmacht (auch beim Material).

Das zeigte sich dann auch schließlich im Krieg, wo sie zwar in Kämpfen als äußerst verbissen / fanatisch und Brutal galt (auch bei der Wehrmacht), die Verluste der SS aber i.d.R. nie in einem akzeptablen Verhältnis zu den Ergebnissen, die sie damit erreichte, standen.

Zudem bezeichnete es Hitler in den letzten Kriegsjahren / Monaten auch öfter einmal als einen seiner großen Fehler, die Wehrmacht und ihre Generalität nach '33 nicht aufgelöst / zerschlagen und vollständig durch die SS ersetzt zu haben.

Da sich in ihm bis dahin die Meinung verfestigt hatte das der Wehrmacht der nötige Wille / Fanatismus und der politische Glauben an das NS-Weltbild fehle und daher auch der Kampfgeist und Durchhaltewille, was er als weit wichtiger erachtete als das militärische Können.
Dahingehend war er im Grunde der Meinung hat Stalin auch alles richtig gemacht, indem er die Rote Armee gesäubert hat und politische Komissare einsetzte.

Ich denke deshalb auch, hätte der Hitler von '45 nochmal zurück ins Jahr '33 reisen können, er hätte wohl auch weit weniger auf militärisches Können (Wehrmacht) und mehr auf eine "politisch indoktrinierte Armee" (SS) gesetzt.

Von daher nimmt sich Putin, geht man nach dem Artikel, im Grunde gar nicht soviel zu Stalin, oder eben Hitler, in dem Punkt, das Putin die Armee und ihre Generalität erniedrigt hat und durch politisch loyale Personen ohne militärisches Können ersetzte, statt durch militärisches Personal mit entsprechenden Kompetenzen.


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig heißt das aber auch, dass der Krieg defacto nicht enden wird und es besteht auch die Gefahr, dass Putin sich zur absoluten Demoralisierung entscheidet und selbst die sogenannten Korridore beschießen lässt.


Das würde ich ihm sogar zutrauen. Ich traue ihm alles zu.

Außerdem mein Putin das "alles nach Plan" oder Zeitplan verläuft. Naja, eine Schwäche möchte Moskau auch ungerne zugeben.



> Eine Woche nach dem Einmarsch ins Nachbarland Ukraine zeigte sich Putin in Moskau derweil demonstrativ mit dem Einsatz zufrieden gezeigt. "Ich möchte sagen, dass die militärische Spezial-Operation streng nach Zeitplan und nach Plan verläuft", sagte Putin bei einer Sitzung des Nationalen Sicherheitsrats, deren Beginn im Staatsfernsehen gezeigt wurde. "Alle gesetzten Aufgaben werden erfolgreich gelöst."


Quelle: Putin: Russlands "Militär-Operation" in Ukraine läuft nach Plan


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von 2700 Flugabwehrraketen sind etwa 700 unbrauchbar.
Ganz ehrlich - alles andere wäre auch sehr überraschend gewesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Dinger (Strela-2) sind, wie schon zuvor von mir in einem Post geschrieben, noch aus Beständen der NVA, also inzwischen deutlich über 30 Jahre alt (die Bundeswehr hat sie noch in der Ausbildung zum eingewöhnungsschießen genutzt, da deutlich günstiger als dafür jedes mal eine Stinger zu verschießen und das Prinzip nach dem beide Systeme funktionieren ist grundsätzlich das selbe).

Das da nach so langer Zeit und Einlagerung "nur" 700 der 2700 gelieferten Einheiten unbrauchbar sind ist fast noch ein guter Schnitt und im Grunde konnte / musste man auch fest mit rechnen das da nicht mehr jede von funktionieren wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Regeln des Krieges: Humanitäres Völkerrecht
> 
> 
> Das Ziel des Humanitären Völkerrechts in bewaffneten Konflikten ist die Begrenzung des Leidens, das durch intensive bewaffnete Auseinandersetzungen verursacht wird.
> ...



Ich sage nicht, dass solche Angriffe berechtigt sein können. Nnur, dass mit verdammt unschöner Regelmäßigkeit sich alle Militärs mit Verwechslungen rausreden oder anders gesagt: Jeder im Zweifelsfall lieber schießt. Bei Afghanistan habe ich anfangs mal mitgezählt; binnen 6-9 Monaten wurden 11 verschieden Rot-Kreuz-Lager bombardiert. Weiß nicht, ob einige davon neu eingerichtet worden waren, aber vor dem Einmarsch gab es: 11 Stück.

Die Konsequenzen sind schwer erträglich, aber man kann aus einer Handvoll Treffer noch keine ungewöhnliche oder geänderte Strategie ableiten. Kliniken gibt es in jeder Stadt, Militärs werden sich unweigerlich in der Nähe aufhalten, die nachweislich mäßig qualifizierten Soldaten werden aus der Ferne Mühe haben, "Gebäude mit Militär davor: Stützpunkt" von "Gebäuse mit Militär davor: Klinik" zu unterscheiden.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind nicht nur 1-2 Kliniken sondern auch Schulen, Kindergärten und andere zivile Einrichtungen.



Schulen und Kindergärten sind seit Kriegsausbruch geschlossen und werden, da große, leerstehende Gebäude mit Freiflächen, teilweise auch von den Milizen und der Armee genutzt. Da muss Ermittlungen ableiten, ob Zivile, leere oder militärische Ziele Angegriffen wurden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deutschland hat beschlossen weitere 2700 Infanteriegestützte Boden-Luft Raketen vom Typ Strela-2 (aus ehemaligen NVA-Beständen) an die Ukraine zu liefern:



Ist sowas ~35+ Jahre nach der Auslieferung an die Truppe überaupt noch einsatztauglich? (Und wieso lagert man überhaupt Designs aus den 60ern ein??)




RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar.  Mich stört das man dieses Elend mitbekommt und nichts dagegen tun kann. Diese Hilflosigkeit.



Fahr hin, melde dich als Freiwilliger an der Front. Das kannst du auf privater Ebene genauso machen, wie ein ganzer Staat - mit sehr ähnlichem Risiko in beiden Varianten.




RyzA schrieb:


> So abwegig ist das gar nicht mal.
> Auf Hitler wurden auch Attentate aus den eigenen Reihen verübt. Leider sind sie gescheitert.



Soweit muss es gar nicht kommen. Putin runiniert den Wirtschaftsoligarchen gerade ihr fürstliches Leben, was nicht ohne Kritik bleibt, er verspielt den Support des Militärs mit jedem Gefallenen, das Vorgehen des Geheimdienst gegen Medien & Opposion muss immer dreister und damit auffälliger werden, der Propagandamschine gehen die kleinen Siege aus, die zu zu großen hochstilisieren können. Über kurz oder lang steht Putin alleine da, seine bisherige Unterstützung baut maßgeblich auf Leute, die von seinem vorgehen profitiert haben. Kein Profit? Kein Gefolge mehr.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der ist KGB-Agent gewesen. Ich denke, dass das auch mit einer gehörigen Portion Paranoia zusammenhängt, wirklich niemandem zu trauen und bei kurzen Entfernungen sind tödliche Anschläge halt viel erfolgreicher.



"Nur weil man paranoid ist, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht hinter einem her sind." 




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, dass Russland "gewaltige Masse aber keine Klasse" in den Einsatz wirft.



Alle Hinweise über unerfahrene Truppen höre ich aus dem Norden. Alles, was ich aus dem Süden höre, sind Geländegewinne (wenn auch langsamer als befürchtet). Die Elitetruppen sind also durchaus im Einsatz und machen auch ihren Job, nur halt nicht bei Kiev, worauf sich die Berichterstattung konzentriert. Aber die Küste des asowschen Meeres ist mittlerweile praktisch komplett unter russischer Kontrolle und der Vormarsch Richtung Odessa geht stetig voran. Entweder der Primärfokus lag von anfang an darauf, die Ukraine vom asowschen Meer abzuschneiden (großes Interesse daran hat man jedenfalls) und ggf. auch vom schwarzen Meer unter paralleler Schaffung einer Verbindung zu Transnistrien (was ebenfalls sehr attraktiv wirkt). Oder Putin hat damit gerechnet, dass er reichlich Unterstützung aus dem hohen Anteil russischstämmiger Bevölkerung im Norden erhält und dort tatsächlich eher Masse statt Klasse braucht: Viel Truppenpräsenz in der Fläche, um nach erfolgreicher, leichter Besatzung Guerillaaktivitäten zu unterbinden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Bagdad war aber recht schnell eingenommen, Anders als heute Kiew.
> Die Russen werden vermutlich nur unter hohen Verlusten Kiew einnehmen können.



Die irakische Armee hat (mit z.T. grob fehlerhaften Taktiken) versucht, unter Ausnutzung ihrer technischen Ausrüstung die USA auf freiem Feld zu schlagen, aber keinen Partisanenkampf in Zivilgebieten geführt. Die Ukrainer haben umgekehrt in der Fläche an Tag 1 verloren und verschanzen sich jetzt mit Milizen in der Stadt.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist man sich den sicher das es bei der Ukraine bleibt ? Es wird ja gesagt Putin ist unberechenbar.



Ich würde mal sagen: Wenn er in der Ukraine Erfolg hat, ist sicher, dass es nicht dabei bleibt.
Transnistrien und, wenn sie aufmucken, direkt ganz Moldau ist Formsache sobald Russland Teile der Westgrenze eingenommen hat. Die baltischen Staaten sind Putin seit Ewigkeiten ein Dorn im Auge; erklärtes Ziel ist es die NATO bis an die Oder zurückzudrängen. Oder direkt bis an die Elbe?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nach den völlig obskuren "Erklärungen" die man für alles mögliche die letzten Tage gehört hat sehe ich da kein problem für ihn sich den nächsten Irrsinn aus den Fingern zu saugen.



In der gesamten Stadt haben Milizen Stellungen vorbereitet. Da muss man nicht lange saugen, um zu erklären, wieso man auf die schießt, die zurückfeuern. Alles drum rum ist dann halt Kollateralschaden und ehrlich gesagt wird es Putin auch ziemlich egal sein, wie sich seine Erkläung in den Ohren derjenigen anhört, die jetzt noch in Kiev sind. Die will er schließlich los werden.




compisucher schrieb:


> Soll ich dich nun als Pessimist, Realist oder Optimist bezeichnen?



"Pessimist" ist eine von Optimisten verwendete Bezeichnung für Realisten.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das furchtbarste an der Nummer ist, dass im Extremfall die Zivilbevölkerung draufgeht. Nicht, weil sie zwingend an einer Kugel oder Explosion stirbt, sondern weil eine volle Belagerung bedeutet das Objekt von allem abzuschneiden (Strom, Wasser, Heizung, Nahrung). Krieg Mittelalterstil: so lange keinen in die Stadt lassen bis darin alle verhungert oder erfroren sind.



Bis auf Nahrung läuft das in Mariupol schon ein paar Tage. Heute wurde ein Einkaufszentrum (=> Nahrung) unter Beschuss genommen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hitler mag die Wehrmacht vielleicht nicht von Anfang an "zerstört" haben, damit fing er im Grunde erst nach '41 so richtig an und das meine ich nicht nur durch sein immer öfteres Eingreifen in die militärischen Planungen
> ...
> Von daher nimmt sich Putin, geht man nach dem Artikel, im Grunde gar nicht soviel zu Stalin, oder eben Hitler, in dem Punkt, das Putin die Armee und ihre Generalität erniedrigt hat und durch politisch loyale Personen ohne militärisches Können ersetzte, statt durch militärisches Personal mit entsprechenden Kompetenzen.



Wie schon letzte Woche geschrieben hat: Putin hat vor allem auch aus den Fehlern seiner Vorbilder die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.

Aber die Stärken hat er auch übernommen: Auf unterer Ebene wird das russische Militär seit 20 Jahren aufgerüstet und auf Fordermann gebracht. Der Zar mag die Spitze gegen ungeeignete Leute ausgetauscht haben, aber ohne großen Krieg wird das niemanden (außer die ersetzten) gestört haben. Bei der Truppe selbst gibt es neue Waffensysteme, ausreichend Versorgung, Instandsetzung dessen, was man weiter nutzt, etc.. Ist natürlich keine große Leistung, wenn man bedenkt, von welchem 0-Niveau es nach dem Absturz Russlands während der 90er ausging, aber damit dürfte sich Putin einige Freunde gemacht haben - die er jetzt ziemlich schnell wieder verliert.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei der Quote kann man doch ganz klar sagen: Die Bundeswehr hat mit Abstand das beste geschickt, was sie hat!
(Geht es hier eigentlich um die Strelas oder um die schon am Wochenende zugesagten Stinger?)


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

Eigentlich nicht so mein Blatt. Dieser Bericht über Macrons Gespräch macht mich aber sprachlos. Sprachlos deshalb, weil darin steht, dass man in Frankreich quasi jegliche Hoffnung auf einen humanen Ausgang der Lage aufgeben hat. Aber lest selbst.









						Macron telefoniert mit Putin: „Wladimir, Du erzählst Lügen“
					

Putin wollte wieder mit Macron telefonieren. Warum, begreift man im Elysée nicht. Das Gespräch sei in „klinischer Kälte“ verlaufen. Das Fazit: „Das Schlimmste steht uns noch bevor.“




					www.faz.net


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist sowas ~35+ Jahre nach der Auslieferung an die Truppe überaupt noch einsatztauglich? (Und wieso lagert man überhaupt Designs aus den 60ern ein??)


Einsatztauglich, sicherlich bedingt noch, aber auch richtig zuverlässig, wie man jetzt ja bei den gelieferten Einheiten an die Ukraine sieht, ehr nicht mehr wirklich (bei gut 1/4 Ausschuss).
Über 30 Jahre gehen halt bei keinem Waffensystem spurlos vorbei.

Und warum man es eingelagert hat und weitergenutzt hat, da verweise ich zu auf meinen letzten Post:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Dinger (Strela-2) sind, wie schon zuvor von mir in einem Post geschrieben, noch aus Beständen der NVA, also inzwischen deutlich über 30 Jahre alt *(die Bundeswehr hat sie noch in der Ausbildung zum eingewöhnungsschießen genutzt, da deutlich günstiger als dafür jedes mal eine Stinger zu verschießen und das Prinzip nach dem beide Systeme funktionieren ist grundsätzlich das selbe)*.
> 
> Das da nach so langer Zeit und Einlagerung "nur" 700 der 2700 gelieferten Einheiten unbrauchbar sind ist fast noch ein guter Schnitt und im Grunde konnte / musste man auch fest mit rechnen das da nicht mehr jede von funktionieren wird.



Zum Eingewöhnungsschießen reicht es halt, egal ob die Dinger eben schon über 30 Jahre alt sind, da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob die eine oder andere dann halt mal nicht mehr funktioniert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bei der Quote kann man doch ganz klar sagen: Die Bundeswehr hat mit Abstand das beste geschickt, was sie hat!
> (Geht es hier eigentlich um die Strelas oder um die schon am Wochenende zugesagten Stinger?)



Es geht um die Strela-2, die Stinger funktionieren, stammen ja auch aus den aktuell genutzten Beständen der BW und die sind weit entfernt der 30 Jahre plus, wie bei den Strela).


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schulen und Kindergärten sind seit Kriegsausbruch geschlossen und werden, da große, leerstehende Gebäude mit Freiflächen, teilweise auch von den Milizen und der Armee genutzt. Da muss Ermittlungen ableiten, ob Zivile, leere oder militärische Ziele Angegriffen wurden.


Du stellst also in Frage das die Russen  zivile Ziele angreifen? 


> Amnesty International beklagt, dass die russischen Truppen illegale Streumunition gegen Zivilisten einsetzten. Am 25. Februar 2022 wurde die Stadt Ochtyrka mit Streumunition beschossen. Dabei wurden ein Krankenhaus und ein Kindergarten getroffen, wobei drei Zivilisten getötet wurden, darunter ein Kind.


Quelle: Russischer Überfall auf die Ukraine 2022

Es gibt Berichte auch aus anderen Städten der Ukraine das die Russen so vorgehen.
Aber mich wundert das  nicht.  Immerhin haben sie es in Tschetschenien, Georgien und Syrien ja genauso gemacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fahr hin, melde dich als Freiwilliger an der Front.


Warum sollte ich? Bin ich lebensmüde? Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich gespendet habe. Mehr kann und will ich nicht machen.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Mit dem Angriff auf das Atomkraftwerk hat sich die Frage erübrigt, in wie weit nicht-militärische Ziele mit zivilen Personen angegriffen werden oder nicht.
Ich fasse es nicht, schießen die tatsächlich mit Panzern und Flugzeugen auf einen Meiler.
Das ist Dummheit gepaart mit Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2022)

Jetzt fangen sie wohl auch an, demonstrierende Zivilisten umzulegen. Video für den, ders brauch.


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

Nicht direkt der Ukrainekonflikt, und dennoch ein wichtiges Thema, was ja auch immer gebetsmühlenartig von @Tschetschan vorgebracht wurde - die Energiesicherheit. Deren Fazit:



> Die Abhängigkeit der EU von russischen Energieimporten ist groß. Dass man sich in so hohem Maße abhängig von einem Despotenregime macht, war schon vor dem Ukraine-Krieg keine gute Idee. In der aktuellen Situation ist es fatal.



https://www.golem.de/news/ukraine-krieg-russlands-gashahn-abdrehen-2203-163588.html
----

Das freie Russland unter einem lupenreinen Demokraten Putin als Präsident -.-


> *Duma beschließt hohe Strafen für Verbreitung angeblicher Falschinformationen*
> 
> Russland will die Verbreitung angeblicher Falschinformationen über die russischen Streitkräfte mit drastischen Strafen belegen. Das Parlament stimmte in Moskau für eine entsprechende Gesetzesänderung. Es drohen demnach hohe Geldstrafen und bis zu 15 Jahre Haft. Medien in Russland ist seit vergangener Woche verboten, in der Berichterstattung über den Krieg gegen die Ukraine Begriffe wie "Angriff", "Invasion" und "Kriegserklärung" zu verwenden. Moskau bezeichnet den Krieg als militärische "Sonderoperation".
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

15 Jahre Haft für eine freie Meinungsäußerung. Die haben echt einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

Russland hat auf dem Weg in die totale Diktatur die Siebenmeilenstiefel angezogen. Der Weg zur SU2.0 nähert sich seinem unrühmlichen Ende. Das wollte @Tschetschan ja nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nicht direkt der Ukrainekonflikt, und dennoch ein wichtiges Thema, was ja auch immer gebetsmühlenartig von @Tschetschan vorgebracht wurde - die Energiesicherheit. Deren Fazit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.golem.de/news/ukraine-krieg-russlands-gashahn-abdrehen-2203-163588.html


Nun ja, in D. sind es beim Gas wohl um die 50%, bei uns in Österreich sogar um die 80% an Gas, welches aus Russland importiert wird. Mit entsprechenden Diskussionen auch hier^^

Etwas provokant formuliert:
Wir sind selbst Schuld in unserer "Geiz is geil" Mentalität.

Als Unternehmer habe ich immer darauf geachtet, dass mein Kunden- wie Lieferantenportfolio ausgewogen ist.
Die Bindung an nur einen Kunden oder Lieferanten, so lukrativ die Aufträge/Offerten auch sein mögen, birgt schon in einem normalen Umfeld erhebliche Risiken.
Aufträge/Lieferbestellungen, die mehr als 25% des Umsatzvermögens der Firma übersteigen, wurden ebenso vermieden.
Das nominelle Wachstum mag dann deutlich kleiner sein.
Aber ich bin nicht Pleite gegangen, wie manch ein Kollege, der den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen konnte.

Jammern hilft nix, die Preise, insbesondere im Energiesektor werden bei uns mächtig ansteigen.
Dem kann man nur entgehen, wenn man genau jetzt in Regenerative weiter investiert.
Je größer der Preisanstieg bei Strom wird, desto rentabler wird die Eigenproduktion nach nur kurzer Zeit.
gilt auch z. B. für die private PV.
Ohne staatliche Förderung/Entgeld für Netzeinspeisung benötigte die klassische 30 m² PV für das 115 m² Eigenheim in Anfang 2020 über 25 Jahre Amortisation, Reparaturen/Sanierungen an der Anlage noch gar nicht eingerechnet.
Anfang 2021 liegen wir in Relation zu den gestiegen Energiekosten schon bei unter 15 Jahren.
Es ist absehbar, dass wir Anfang 2023 bei um die 5 Jahren liegen dürften und dann 10-15 Jahre umsonst Strom erzeugen werden, bis die Anlage austauscht werden müsste.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle Hinweise über unerfahrene Truppen höre ich aus dem Norden. Alles, was ich aus dem Süden höre, sind Geländegewinne (wenn auch langsamer als befürchtet). Die Elitetruppen sind also durchaus im Einsatz und machen auch ihren Job, nur halt nicht bei Kiev, worauf sich die Berichterstattung konzentriert. Aber die Küste des asowschen Meeres ist mittlerweile praktisch komplett unter russischer Kontrolle und der Vormarsch Richtung Odessa geht stetig voran. Entweder der Primärfokus lag von anfang an darauf, die Ukraine vom asowschen Meer abzuschneiden (großes Interesse daran hat man jedenfalls) und ggf. auch vom schwarzen Meer unter paralleler Schaffung einer Verbindung zu Transnistrien (was ebenfalls sehr attraktiv wirkt). Oder Putin hat damit gerechnet, dass er reichlich Unterstützung aus dem hohen Anteil russischstämmiger Bevölkerung im Norden erhält und dort tatsächlich eher Masse statt Klasse braucht: Viel Truppenpräsenz in der Fläche, um nach erfolgreicher, leichter Besatzung Guerillaaktivitäten zu unterbinden.


Also, WENN die Truppen im Süden deutlich besser wären, dann ist es mir recht unerklärlich, warum die Russen für läppische angenommene 180 km gut 7 Tage bis nach Cherson benötigten...
Panzergrenadiere bräuchten da regulär selbst in nur Gelände bei 25 km/h vielleicht 10 h - ohne Widerstand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass Putin augenscheinlich eine Obsession für in "russisches" Schwarzes Meer entwickelt hat, sehe ich auch so.

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, warum er nicht aus den von Separatisten gehaltenen Gebieten heraus einen Angriffskeil über Dnipro an der Dnepr entlang bis nach Kiew führt.
Er könnte das komplette Gebiet östlich des Dnepr einkesseln.
Einzige Erklärung nach den mir bekannten Gefechten: Die Angriffsarmee ist dafür gar nicht ausgelegt, bzw. hat gar nicht das Potential dafür.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Wenn er in der Ukraine Erfolg hat, ist sicher, dass es nicht dabei bleibt.
> Transnistrien und, wenn sie aufmucken, direkt ganz Moldau ist Formsache sobald Russland Teile der Westgrenze eingenommen hat. Die baltischen Staaten sind Putin seit Ewigkeiten ein Dorn im Auge; erklärtes Ziel ist es die NATO bis an die Oder zurückzudrängen. Oder direkt bis an die Elbe?


So was ähnliches fürchte ich auch...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Pessimist" ist eine von Optimisten verwendete Bezeichnung für Realisten.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, WENN die Truppen im Süden deutlich besser wären, dann ist es mir recht unerklärlich, warum die Russen für läppische angenommene 180 km gut 7 Tage bis nach Cherson benötigten...
> Panzergrenadiere bräuchten da regulär selbst in nur Gelände bei 25 km/h vielleicht 10 h - ohne Widerstand...
> 
> 
> ...


Nur lässt du dabei eben auch die Logistik / Versorgung komplett außen vor (wo es scheinbar bei den der russischen Armee aktuell stärker happert), sowie das es eben Widerstand gibt. 

Es ist nunmal ein deutlicher Unterschied ob man entweder als Privatperson, in einem PKW, von Armjansk nach Cherson fährt, sich nur die motorisierten / mechanisierten Angriffsspitzen ohne Widerstand dahinbewegen, die nicht zwingend auf Straße angwiesen sind, wo es aber grundsätzlich schneller als im Gelände ginge, oder aber auch darüber hinaus mehrere Zehntausend Soldaten, inkl. Angriffsspitzen, über die selbe Hand voll ausgebauter Straßen konstant mit Nachschub / Treibstoff versorgen muss (was ab jenseits der Krim, in der Ukraine selbst, aktuell vollständig über LKWs erfolgt) und sich entsprechend auch nahezu alles über die selben 1-3 Routen quält, während man immer wieder paralell in Kampfhandlungen mit den Verteidigern verwickelt wird.

Soweit ich das bis dato auch mitbekommen habe sie die Nachschubsrouten der russischen Armee  recht beliebte Angriffsziele der Ukrainischen Armee, da verwundbar (mit ein paar zehntausend Mann mehrere hundert km² Front / Hinterland ausreichend gegen Angriffe im Rücken abzusichern und paralell auch noch Städte wie Cherson zu belagern ist halt kaum ausreichend zu gewährleisten (die Wehrmacht hat dafür alleine bei der Heeresgruppe Süd in der Ukraine 1941 rund 1,3 Mio. Soldaten gehabt, während die Russen aktuell mit grob 10% davon in der gesamten Ukraine operieren).


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur lässt du dabei die Logistik / Versorgung komplett außen vor (wo es scheinbar bei den der russischen Armee auch happert), sowie das es eben Widerstand gibt.


Yo, klar, aber es gibt genügend Indizien, dass originär ein schneller Angriffskrieg geplant war.

Ein selbst sehr großer Stosstrupp kann doch problemlos Mun. und Treibstoff für 2-3 Tage in ein paar BTMs packen und losdüsen. Panzer und Luftunterstützung dazu und fertig
Statt dessen, wie auf Bildern sichtbar, fahren die mit LKWs in Kolonnen mit idiotisch sichtbaren Tankfahrzeugen, die eine Bazooka geradezu heraufbeschwören.
Neee, nix von alledem, die bewegen sich, als würde es tatsächlich nur ins Manöver gehen oder ab zur nächsten Parade.

Gut für die Ukrainer, aber die Heeresleitung der Russen ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, suboptimal aufgestellt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Statt dessen, wie auf Bildern sichtbar, fahren die mit LKWs in Kolonnen mit idiotisch sichtbaren Tankfahrzeugen, die eine Bazooka geradezu heraufbeschwören.


Weil die russische Armee es anders gar nicht effektiv verteidigen kann.

Du kannst dir ja mal den Spaß machen zusammenzurechnen wieviele hundert km Front alleine die 2 äußeren Straßen nach Cherson  auf deinem Screenshot ausmachen.
Die musst du mit irgendwas zwischen 20.000 und 50.000 Soldaten in diesen Frontabschnitt absichern, damit sich der Nachschub da bewegen kann, ohne immer wieder von durchsickernden ukrainischen Kräften angegriffen zu werden.
Unmöglich, während du halt auch noch paralell dazu versuchst die Front vorranzutreiben und eine Stadt (Cherson) einzunehmen.

Also wie machen es die russische Armee da?
Sie schicken alles über ein bis maximal zwei Straßen und sichern nur entlang dieser ab, (Luftangriffe brauchen sie ja nicht zu fürchten, da die ukrainische Luftwaffe weitestgehend zerstört ist) die Absicherung aus der Luft unterstützt durch Hubschrauber der russischen Luftwaffe.

Dadurch auch diese absurd anmutenden Kolonen, die man immer wieder sieht.

Was anderes:
Der "Mittelstands"-Merz von der Union scheint auch langsam "Kriegsgeil" zu werden (zu spinnen):









						Greift die Nato in den Russland-Ukraine-Krieg ein? CDU-Chef Merz fordert Umdenken
					

Der Krieg in der Ukraine entwickelt sich in eine Richtung, die zum Umdenken anregt. Das findet CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz. Er schließt auch einen direkten Einfluss der Nato nicht mehr aus.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Der "Mittelstands"-Merz von der Union scheint auch langsam "Kriegsgeil" zu werden (zu spinnen):
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaa, habe ich auch gelesen und ich dachte, ich spinne.
Kannste im Moment nur froh sein, dass Merz nicht Kanzler ist....


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jaaa, habe ich auch gelesen und ich dachte, ich spinne.
> Kannste im Moment nur froh sein, dass Merz nicht Kanzler ist....


Erinnert irgendwie an Merkel, die damals mit George in den Irak marschieren wollte. Gut, dass damals noch Schröder Kanzler war und der das abgelehnt hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2022)

Ist halt immer die Frage was er als Kanzler erzählen würde. So kann das auch gerne mal schlicht Opposition um jeden Preis sein, Hauptsache nicht der Regierung zustimmen.


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage was er als Kanzler erzählen würde. So kann das auch gerne mal schlicht Opposition um jeden Preis sein, Hauptsache nicht der Regierung zustimmen.


Yoah, aber jetzt ist so eine Äußerung gefährlich.
Das Allerletzte, was wir aktuell brauchen, ist eine Eskalation.
Auch wenn ich überzeugt bin, dass konventionell die Russen vs. Nato als II. Sieger vom Platz gehen würden, ist das noch lange kein Grund, am offenen Feuer mit Brandbeschleuniger zu spielen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage was er als Kanzler erzählen würde. So kann das auch gerne mal schlicht Opposition um jeden Preis sein, Hauptsache nicht der Regierung zustimmen.


Es geht aber nicht um irgendeine Regelung für corona oder so. Das ist schon eine sehr starke Aussage.


----------



## Eckism (4. März 2022)

Könnte man die Ukraine nicht ohne groß Tamtam militärisch unterstützen?
Ukrainische Uniformen besorgen, Ukrainische Flaggen auf die Fahrzeuge malen und den Russen den Arsch kräftig versohlen...


----------



## compisucher (4. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Könnte man die Ukraine nicht ohne groß Tamtam militärisch unterstützen?
> Ukrainische Uniformen besorgen, Ukrainische Flaggen auf die Fahrzeuge malen und den Russen den Arsch kräftig versohlen...


Der Witz ist, so was ähnliches wird im ersten deutschen Schmuddelblatt gerade sinngemäß vorgeschlagen.








						Kommentar zum Ukraine-Krieg: Die Nato muss JETZT handeln
					

Der Westen steht angesichts des Ukraine-Kriegs vor einem Dilemma – und sollte eingreifen.




					www.bild.de
				




Sind die jetzt alle völlig Gaga geworden?
Dazu fällt mir nur das Wort "Kriegstreiber" ein.

Keiner von jenen, die sowas nun fordern, hat auch nur einen Hauch einer Ahnung, was dann auf uns zukommt...


Edit:
Scholz hat das gerade noch mal bestätigt.
Man, bin ich froh, dass der den kühlen Kopf bewahrt.

aus nTV:
+++ 12:37 Scholz schließt NATO-Beteiligung aus +++
Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz schließt aus, dass sich die Bundeswehr in irgendeiner Weise am Krieg in der Ukraine beteiligt. "Wir sind nicht Teil der militärischen Auseinandersetzung, die dort stattfindet, und werden es auch nicht werden", sagte er bei seinem ersten Truppenbesuch als Regierungschef in Schwielowsee, wo das Einsatzführungskommando sitzt. "Es ist für uns völlig klar, dass die Nato und ihre Mitgliedstaaten sich nicht an dem Krieg beteiligen." Scholz betonte auch, dass die Bundesregierung alle diplomatischen Spielräume für einen Waffenstillstand nutzen werde. "Die Bilder, die wir jetzt schon sehen von den Zerstörungen sind schrecklich genug, und da brauchen wir nicht noch viele weitere dazu."


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt alle völlig Gaga geworden?


Da fällt einem mal wieder die alte Forderung ein: Enteignet Springer.



compisucher schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur das Wort "Kriegstreiber" ein.


Springer und Union spielen sich halt mal wieder Händchenhaltend gegenseitig die Bälle zu.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Könnte man die Ukraine nicht ohne groß Tamtam militärisch unterstützen?
> Ukrainische Uniformen besorgen, Ukrainische Flaggen auf die Fahrzeuge malen und den Russen den Arsch kräftig versohlen...


Nein kann man nicht so einfach, da solche "False Flag" Operationen im Grunde gegen das Kriegsrecht und die Genfer Konvention verstoßen, nach der es eigentlich als Staat unzulässig ist sich ohne offizielle Kriegserklärung und in fremden Uniformen / unter fremden Flaggen direkt an einem Krieg / Konflikt zu beteiligen.

Jetzt kann man natürlich damit kommen das in der Ost-Ukraine diverse "grüne Männchen"  unter "Falscher Flagge" unterwegs waren, aber Prinzipien / Werte / Regeln sind nunmal auch nur solange irgendetwas Wert wie man sich auch selbst daran hält und da muss man sich wirklich nicht auf das Niveau des Kreml runterbegeben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Springer und Union spielen sich halt mal wieder Händchenhaltend gegenseitig die Bälle zu.



Na Herr Merz und die Springersippschaft werden halt auch sehr sicher dann nicht selber mit der Waffe in der Hand in der Ukraine stehen.
Da lässt man für den "persönlichen Standpunkt" natürlich schön die anderen für einen selbst sterben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2022)

Die russische Armee hat bei Annektion der Krim auch nur einen Urlaubsausflug gemacht, die meisten wollten zur Krim, nur die wenigsten haben sich für das Disneyland Paris entschieden, darum hatten sie keine Identifikation an ihren Uniformen  (ist nicht von mir, ist von Torsten Sträter)


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg wird noch sehr schmutzig werden, und wir sollen uns in den kommenden Tagen, Wochen und Monaten auf sehr viele schreckliche Nachrichten und Bilder einstellen.


Ich sag bloß TOS-Raketenwerfer. Wenn man danach googelt oder auf Youtube sucht wird einem Angst und Bange. Der Westen zittert vor dieser fiesen Waffe... 

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich sag bloß TOS-Raketenwerfer. Wenn man danach googelt oder auf Youtube sucht wird einem Angst und Bange. Der Westen zittert vor dieser fiesen Waffe...
> 
> Gruß


Was soll einem da bitte "Angst und Bange" werden?
Die Teile sind im Endeffekt auch nichts grundsätzlich anderes als die im Westen verwendeten MARS Raketenwerfer, nur halt i.d.R. auf T-72 oder T-90 Wannen montiert, wobei es inzwischen auch Versionen auf Basis von LKWs des Typs Ural-6370 gibt.


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich sag bloß TOS-Raketenwerfer.


Stalinorgel 2.0


----------



## Eckism (4. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht so einfach, da solche "False Flag" Operationen im Grunde gegen das Kriegsrecht und die Genfer Konvention verstoßen, nach der es eigentlich als Staat unzulässig ist sich ohne offizielle Kriegserklärung und in fremden Uniformen / unter fremden Flaggen direkt an einem Krieg / Konflikt zu beteiligen.


Ich kenn mich mit Krieg nicht wirklich aus, ich dachte halt, das es nicht so fesch ist, Frauen und Kinder zu töten...aber wenn das soweit passt, ist alles Tuttifrutti.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yoah, aber jetzt ist so eine Äußerung gefährlich.
> Das Allerletzte, was wir aktuell brauchen, ist eine Eskalation.





Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um irgendeine Regelung für corona oder so. Das ist schon eine sehr starke Aussage.


Natürlich ist es gefährlicher unüberlegter Populismus.
Aber dafür wurde der Mann nunmal zum CDU Chef gemacht. Einen vielleicht eher besonnen agierenden "Luschet" wollte man ja explizit nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

Es wird weder eine Flugverbotszone geben, noch werden wir seitens der NATO aktiv in den Krieg eingreifen. Wir werden dem Land helfen so gut es geht, aber eigentlich wissen wir im Westen doch alle, dass die Ukraine auf verlorenem Posten steht und auch immer stand. Wir werden wegen unseres eigenen Wohles die kommenden Wochen ohnmächtig zusehen, wie die die Ukraine blutig unterjocht wird. Wir werden deren Leid und Qualen im TV und Netz mitbekommen aber außer Sanktionen gegen Russland nicht mehr tun. Und dafür werden wir am Ende von Putin und seinen Lakeien verhöhnt werden.

Man wird Putin für den Frieden der restlichen Welt zugestehen, dass er sich bis an die Grenze der Nato alles einverleibt, was nicht unter ihrem Schutz steht. Gleichzeitig wird er darauf hin arbeiten, dass das Bündnis durch innere Zerwürfnisses gesprengt wird. Er wird uns mit unserer Energieabhängigketit zu erpressen versuchen, um damit einen Keil in die noch einheitliche, westliche Front zu treiben. Und so wie ich uns kenne, wird er damit vllt sogar Erfolg haben. 

Putin will eine Zeitenwende. Unsere Politiker spüren sie und reden von dieser.  Er hat dafür aber einen Plan. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Die Frage wird nur sein, wie lange der Westen die Folgen der getroffenen Sanktionen zu ertragen im Stande ist. Wenn wir nämlich die Einigkeit verlieren, weil die Freiheit aus Bequemlichkeit dann doch nicht zu teuer sein darf, dann hat Putin gewonnen. Und davor graut es mir.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. März 2022)

Wenn ich hier querlese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass Putin die Welt erobern möchte. Hab ich dahingehend irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

Das würde selbst ihm nicht in den Sinn kommen. Der Mann folgt aber keinen rationalen Zielen. Und Ideologen waren noch nie gut darin der Welt etwas Gutes zu bescheren.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Wenn er in der Ukraine Erfolg hat, ist sicher, dass es nicht dabei bleibt.
> Transnistrien und, wenn sie aufmucken, direkt ganz Moldau ist Formsache sobald Russland Teile der Westgrenze eingenommen hat. Die baltischen Staaten sind Putin seit Ewigkeiten ein Dorn im Auge; erklärtes Ziel ist es die NATO bis an die Oder zurückzudrängen. Oder direkt bis an die Elbe?


Sehr unwahrscheinlich. Einen direkten Konflikt mit der Nato würde er nicht eingehen.
Weil er genau weiß das es dann auch sein Ende ist.



> Der republikanische US-Senator Lindsey Graham hat Russen zur Ermordung des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin aufgerufen. „Irgendwer in Russland“ müsse jetzt aktiv werden „und diesen Typen aus dem Weg schaffen“, sagte der Republikaner am Donnerstag (Ortszeit) im Sender Fox News. In einer Reihe von Tweets spann er den Gedanken anschließend weiter: „Die Einzigen, die das in Ordnung bringen können, sind die Russen“, schrieb er dort. „Gibt es einen Brutus in Russland?“
> 
> Oder möglicherweise gebe es in den Reihen des russischen Militärs einen „effizienteren Oberst Stauffenberg“, schrieb Graham in Anspielung auf den Hitler-Attentäter. „Sie würden Ihrem Land und dem Rest der Welt einen großen Dienst erweisen“, ergänzte er.


Quelle: Ukraine News: US-Senator fordert Russen zur Ermordung Putins auf


----------



## Two-Face (4. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll einem da bitte "Angst und Bange" werden?
> Die Teile sind im Endeffekt auch nichts grundsätzlich anderes als die im Westen verwendeten MARS Raketenwerfer, nur halt i.d.R. auf T-72 oder T-90 Wannen montiert, wobei es inzwischen auch Versionen auf Basis von LKWs des Typs Ural-6370 gibt.


Nur dass das Teil thermobare Munition verschießt. Das im Hinblick auf Flächenwirkung, Druckwelle- und Hitzeentwicklung nochmal 'n ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2022)

ist hier jemand des russischen mächtig?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1499742471412232201

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s.: wer die dateien aus dem link haben will, aber von dort nicht laden will...


"edit:"
°very_interesting:


> Für große Heiterkeit sorgte ein „Beifang“, den ein Hacker eher zufällig auf einem Server des Verteidigungsministeriums gefunden hatte: Er teilte Mailadresse und Passwort des russischen Armeegenerals und amtierenden Verteidigungsministers Sergei Schoigu. _(Wir werden es hier nicht abbilden, aber so viel sei verraten: Es genügt nicht den üblichen Sicherheitsanforderungen.)_



bekannte "Namen":


> Der Hacker „sp00nz“ berichtet im Forum, er sei vom FBI kontaktiert worden. „Wir haben bemerkt, dass Sie im Cyberkrieg mit Russland involviert waren“ – Antwort sp00nz: „Ja? Und?“ – FBI: „Gute Arbeit.“











						Eine Nacht im Chat von „Anonymous“: Wie eine Hacker-Armee für die Ukraine den Cyberkrieg führt
					

Wir berichten jeden Tag vom Krieg in der Ukraine, so informativ und detailreich wie möglich – dachten wir. Doch es gibt einen zweiten Krieg, der im Darknet und Cyberspace tobt. Unser Autor durfte eine Nacht lang zusehen, wie die Hacker von ´Anonymous´ ihre Cyber-Angriffe auf russische Server...




					www.focus.de


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

> Die Medienaufsicht in Moskau hat das soziale Netzwerk Facebook in Russland blockiert. Es handele sich um eine Reaktion auf die Abschaltung mehrerer russischer Medien-Seiten bei Facebook, teilte die Behörde Roskomnadsor mit. Zuvor waren schon mehrere unabhängige Medien abgeschaltet oder blockiert worden.
> 
> Vor einer Woche hatte Roskomnadsor die Verlangsamung Facebooks bekannt gegeben. Seit Oktober 2020 seien insgesamt "26 Fälle von Diskriminierung russischer Medien und Informationsangebote durch Facebook" registriert worden, hieß es. In den vergangenen Tagen habe Facebook unter anderem den Zugang zu den Seiten des russischen Militär-Fernsehsenders Swesda, der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur Ria Nowosti und des staatlichen TV-Senders RT eingeschränkt.


Quelle: Facebook in Russland blockiert

Mich wundert außerdem das Russland noch nicht alle ausländischen Journalisten rausgeschmissen hat.
Immerhin berichten die ja kritisch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2022)

kann kalkül sein.

hier... wenn das funktioniert, haben wir nen job! (vpn nich vergessen. )





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1499818737138077696

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2022)

Gerade über das TOR-Netzwerk mit Exit-Nodes in Russland getestet:
facebook.com, dw.com und bbc.co.uk funktionieren noch problemlos, das waren aber IPv4- und IPv6-Adressen von russischen Hosting-Provider, könnte sein, dass die von der Blockade (noch) nicht betroffen sind.
Wer es selbst testen will, einfach die torrc ändern und Nur Exits in RU erlaubten.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer es selbst testen will, einfach die torrc ändern und Nur Exits in RU erlaubten.


Ne laß mal lieber. Nachher fange ich mir noch was ein.


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Facebook in Russland blockiert
> 
> Mich wundert außerdem das Russland noch nicht alle ausländischen Journalisten rausgeschmissen hat.
> Immerhin berichten die ja kritisch.


Die gehen jetzt freiwillig stiften. Schließlich drohen bis zu 15 Jahren Haft.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2022)

mich wundert ja, dass das netz überhaupt noch stabil läuft, schließlich scheint es ja an jeder nur denkbaren ecke zu brennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mich wundert ja, dass das netz überhaupt noch stabil läuft, schließlich scheint es ja an jeder nur denkbaren ecke zu brennen.


Ja, einige Seiten waren von DDoS-Attacken betroffen, aber die großen Knotenpunkte müssen sowas eigentlich aushalten, sonst gäbe es da häufig Störungen.


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur dass das Teil thermobare Munition verschießt. Das im Hinblick auf Flächenwirkung, Druckwelle- und Hitzeentwicklung nochmal 'n ganz anderes Kaliber.


Richtig. Nicht umsonst wird dieses "Kaliber" in Sachen Abschreckung/Wirkung kurz vor der A-Bombe gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICE4uPxmhuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber Hauptsache erstmal wieder meckern, wa. Informieren, wissen und dann erst (mit)diskutieren

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du stellst also in Frage das die Russen  zivile Ziele angreifen?



Ich sehe es als nicht erwiesen an, dass sie systematische zivile Strukturen zerstören. Sie TREFFEN zivile Ziele, keine Frage. Sie nehmen wenig bis keine Rücksicht auf zivile Opfer, klar. Aber aus der (vermutlich mangels Informationen) extrem bruchstück-, eher anekdotenhaften unabhängigen Berichterstattung (= nicht aus Regierungskreisen, auch nicht ukrainischen) kann ich nicht schlussfolgern, ob es sich dabei um Fehlentscheidungen, um hingenommene Kollateralschäden, um einzelne, besonders brutale Einheiten oder um eine armeeweite Strategie handelt.
(Ersters halte ich zugegebenermaßen für unwahrscheinlich, aber um die anderen drei Punkte zu unterscheiden müsste man entweder unabhängigen Zugang zu den befehlen oder eine landesweite Statistik haben.)


Die Steubombenvorwürfe sind übrigens ein anderes Thema. Russland hat (wie z.B. auch die USA) nie die Konvention zu deren Ächtung unterzeichnet, bekennt sich also zum Willen, diese weiterhin einzusetzen. Umfang und Einsatzszenario wollen trotzdem beurteilt werden.



> Warum sollte ich? Bin ich lebensmüde? Ich hatte doch geschrieben das ich gespendet habe. Mehr kann und will ich nicht machen.



Nein. Nicht "kann und will", genau darum geht es mir. Du sprachst schon in deinem letzten Post von "man kann nichts machen". Stimmt aber nicht. Man WILL nichts machen. Aus durchaus gutem Grund, den ich auch Teile, aber es bleibt eine bewusste Entscheidung und kein Anlass für vorgeschobenen Fatalismus.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mit dem Angriff auf das Atomkraftwerk hat sich die Frage erübrigt, in wie weit nicht-militärische Ziele mit zivilen Personen angegriffen werden oder nicht.
> Ich fasse es nicht, schießen die tatsächlich mit Panzern und Flugzeugen auf einen Meiler.
> Das ist Dummheit gepaart mit Ahnungslosigkeit.



Hat da eigentlich mal jemand eine Analyse gesehen, mit was tatsächlich von wo nach wo gefeuert wurde? Die offensichtlichen Stellungnahmen von Ukraine und Russland haben ja (erwartungsgemäß) 0 Gemeinsamkeiten und in den Nachrichten laufen Bilder einer Überwachungskamera, auf der man außer Leuchtspur von Schnellfeuerkanonen (also nix Kampfpanzer, nix Flugzeug) nichts erkennen kann, nicht einmal das Umfeld der Kämpfe, und getroffen wurde scheinbar nur ein Verwaltungsgebäude, dessen Position relativ zu den Reaktoren zumindest ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen konnte.

Es macht in der Bewertung aber einen himmelweiten Unterschied, ob 120-152 mm Geschütze mit panzer-/containmentbrechender Munition in gerader Linie auf Reaktoren feuern, oder ob 30 mm Flak mit Schrapnellen, die nicht einmal eine Ziegelmauer nenneswert beschädigen würden, im 90° Winkel hunderte Meter am Reaktor vorbeischießt. (Um mal beide Extreme des denkbaren Spektrums zu nennen.)


----------



## Eckism (4. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Facebook in Russland blockiert
> 
> Mich wundert außerdem das Russland noch nicht alle ausländischen Journalisten rausgeschmissen hat.
> Immerhin berichten die ja kritisch.


Ach deswegen antwortet mir der Wladi nicht...ich wollte die hälfte meiner Tankrechnung wieder haben.^^


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als nicht erwiesen an, dass sie systematische zivile Strukturen zerstören. Sie TREFFEN zivile Ziele, keine Frage. Sie nehmen wenig bis keine Rücksicht auf zivile Opfer, klar. Aber aus der (vermutlich mangels Informationen) extrem bruchstück-, eher anekdotenhaften unabhängigen Berichterstattung (= nicht aus Regierungskreisen, auch nicht ukrainischen) kann ich nicht schlussfolgern, ob es sich dabei um Fehlentscheidungen, um hingenommene Kollateralschäden, um einzelne, besonders brutale Einheiten oder um eine armeeweite Strategie handelt.


Wo ist der Unterschied?
Ob du nun zufällig zivile Bereiche triffst oder absichtlich, ist den getroffenen Leuten ziemlich egal. Der Hass der Bevölkerung ist jetzt schon groß und ich weiß nicht, was die mit russischen Soldaten machen, wenn die einige in die Finger bekommen -- der Mob wird da sein und niemand will Bilder sehen, die Soldaten zeigen, die von ukrainischen Zivilisten aus Rache getötet wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland hat auf dem Weg in die totale Diktatur die Siebenmeilenstiefel angezogen. Der Weg zur SU2.0 nähert sich seinem unrühmlichen Ende. Das wollte @Tschetschan ja nicht wahrhaben.



Unser guter Handelspartner Russland ist schon seit Jahren autoritärer, als es die Sowjetunion in den ersten Jahren war.




compisucher schrieb:


> Also, WENN die Truppen im Süden deutlich besser wären, dann ist es mir recht unerklärlich, warum die Russen für läppische angenommene 180 km gut 7 Tage bis nach Cherson benötigten...
> Panzergrenadiere bräuchten da regulär selbst in nur Gelände bei 25 km/h vielleicht 10 h - ohne Widerstand...



Es sind nicht einmal 100 km Luftlinie. Der Aufmarsch über die Engstelle Krim in dieses Gebiet erschwert den Einsatz großer Truppen aber vermutlich und der Fokus liegt klar beim Asowschen Meer. Da hat man 250 km erobert und noch einmal so viel Fläche kommt in nördlicher Richtung bis zum Dnepr/Sapporischschja hinzu. Und das nachweislich eben nicht in Gebieten ohne Widerstand. 

Da man aus der Region auch nichts von großen Erfolgen der ukrainischen Armee hört, die einen Stop großer Gegenerscharen erklären könnten, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Priorität im Moment einfach nicht auf Odessa liegt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, klar, aber es gibt genügend Indizien, dass originär ein schneller Angriffskrieg geplant war.
> 
> Ein selbst sehr großer Stosstrupp kann doch problemlos Mun. und Treibstoff für 2-3 Tage in ein paar BTMs packen und losdüsen.



Treibstoff für 3 Tage Manöver in ein BMP + Reserven für begleitende Kampfpanzer? Klingt nach Achsbruch 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage was er als Kanzler erzählen würde. So kann das auch gerne mal schlicht Opposition um jeden Preis sein, Hauptsache nicht der Regierung zustimmen.



Wäre jedenfalls nicht ungewöhnlich für Merz, dass er seine Meinung deutlich verschiebt, nur um ein paar cm in populistischer Richtung vor der Regierung zu stehen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Könnte man die Ukraine nicht ohne groß Tamtam militärisch unterstützen?
> Ukrainische Uniformen besorgen, Ukrainische Flaggen auf die Fahrzeuge malen und den Russen den Arsch kräftig versohlen...



Putin ist ein Arsch, aber kein Idiot.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wird er darauf hin arbeiten, dass das Bündnis durch innere Zerwürfnisses gesprengt wird. Er wird uns mit unserer Energieabhängigketit zu erpressen versuchen, um damit einen Keil in die noch einheitliche, westliche Front zu treiben. Und so wie ich uns kenne, wird er damit vllt sogar Erfolg haben.



Die NATO ist geeinter als sie es je in den letzten drei Jahrzehnten war, große Teile der restlichen Welt stehen an ihrer Seite und so gut wie niemand auf russischer und Russland ist wesentlich stärker auf die Geldimporte denn auf wir die Energieexporte angewiesen. Putin kann nicht auf Zeit spielen. Da hat die Sowjetunion schon mal verloren und heute sind die Ausgangsvoraussetzungen schlechter, die russsischen Kapazitäten kleiner und die angestrebte Abschottung wäre strikter. Nach entsprechend kürzerer Zeit würde ihm der Laden innenpolitisch um die Ohren fliegen.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur dass das Teil thermobare Munition verschießt. Das im Hinblick auf Flächenwirkung, Druckwelle- und Hitzeentwicklung nochmal 'n ganz anderes Kaliber.



Es ist Kaliber 200 mm. Und das ist in dem Fall wörtlich zu nehmen - M270 kann weitaus größere Gefechtsköpfe verschießen und es ist ja nicht so, als hätte Russland ein Monopol auf thermobare Waffen. Die Sache mit der Druckwelle ist außerdem relativ: Bei eher kleinen Raketen sollte die geringere Schärfe der Verpuffung eher zu einer geringeren Intensität führen; der Vorteil liegt in der Wirkung auch durch Öffnungen in Schutzräume hinein, die durch die eigentliche Explosion auch einer konventionellen Waffe nicht geknackt werden können. Und natürlich in der größeren betroffenen Fläche insgesamt, was für ohne Lenkwaffen chronisch unpräzise Mehrfachwerfer wie TOS-1 wichtig ist.

Zwar sind manche Aerosolbomben auch wegen dem höheren effektiven Energiegehalt des Prinzips etwas stärker, aber die dicken Dinger sind dicke Dinger, weil es schlicht billig und einfach ist, auf diesem Wege besonders große Bomben zu bauen. Ein TOS-1 bringt aber keine FOAB ins Ziel. Dafür brauchts eine Antonov. (made in Ukraine! )




Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?
> Ob du nun zufällig zivile Bereiche triffst oder absichtlich, ist den getroffenen Leuten ziemlich egal.



Den getroffenen schon. Aber für noch-nicht-getroffene macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob sie morgen gezielt angegriffen werden oder ob sie nur aufpassen müssen, nicht in der Nähe offensichtlicher Ziele zu sein und auch die moralische Bewertung hängt von der einhergehenden großen oder niedrigen Gesamtzahl an Opfern ab. Niemand sagt, dass Krieg Spaß macht. Aber Völkermord ist eben noch einmal eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als nicht erwiesen an, dass sie systematische zivile Strukturen zerstören. Sie TREFFEN zivile Ziele, keine Frage. Sie nehmen wenig bis keine Rücksicht auf zivile Opfer, klar. Aber aus der (vermutlich mangels Informationen) extrem bruchstück-, eher anekdotenhaften unabhängigen Berichterstattung (= nicht aus Regierungskreisen, auch nicht ukrainischen) kann ich nicht schlussfolgern, ob es sich dabei um Fehlentscheidungen, um hingenommene Kollateralschäden, um einzelne, besonders brutale Einheiten oder um eine armeeweite Strategie handelt.
> (Ersters halte ich zugegebenermaßen für unwahrscheinlich, aber um die anderen drei Punkte zu unterscheiden müsste man entweder unabhängigen Zugang zu den befehlen oder eine landesweite Statistik haben.)


Wie gesagt haben sie es in anderen Ländern auch schon so gemacht. Das sind zig wenn nicht hunderte dokumentierte Kriegsverbrechen. U.a. von Amnesty International. Putin ist die Zivilbevölkerung sch**ss egal.
Und das sagen auch Experten das sie extra so brutal vorgehen um alles zu zermürben. Um den Willen und die Moral ihres Gegners zu brechen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umfang und Einsatzszenario wollen trotzdem beurteilt werden.


Den Umfang werden wir wohl spätestens dann mitbekommen, wenn das Land dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht "kann und will", genau darum geht es mir. Du sprachst schon in deinem letzten Post von "man kann nichts machen". Stimmt aber nicht. Man WILL nichts machen. Aus durchaus gutem Grund, den ich auch Teile, aber es bleibt eine bewusste Entscheidung und kein Anlass für vorgeschobenen Fatalismus.


Mir ist mein eigenes Leben wichtiger. Wenn andere meinen das sie dort in den Krieg ziehen wollen dann sollen sie es tun.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand sagt, dass Krieg Spaß macht. Aber Völkermord ist eben noch einmal eine ganz andere Nummer.


Nein. Man kann das schon jetzt als Völkermord bezeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den getroffenen schon. Aber für noch-nicht-getroffene macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob sie morgen gezielt angegriffen werden oder ob sie nur aufpassen müssen, nicht in der Nähe offensichtlicher Ziele zu sein und auch die moralische Bewertung hängt von der einhergehenden großen oder niedrigen Gesamtzahl an Opfern ab. Niemand sagt, dass Krieg Spaß macht. Aber Völkermord ist eben noch einmal eine ganz andere Nummer.


Wenn ich mir das Geschwurbel von Putin anhöre und heute die Gesetze, die erlassen wurden, wenn man in Russland kritisch über den Krieg berichtet (was ja auch für Ausländer gilt, die können genauso in den Knast wandern, also jeder ausländischer Journalist sitzt jetzt mit einem Bein im Gefängnis), dann habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass ein Völkermord durchaus in Betracht gezogen -- in welchem Ausmaße auch immer.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2022)

uff, damit genug für heute.









						Sky News team's harrowing account of their violent ambush in Ukraine this week
					

On Monday, near Kyiv, chief correspondent Stuart Ramsay and his team were attacked. Camera operator Richie Mockler took two rounds to his body armour, Stuart was wounded. Their experience illustrates the scale of the mayhem and violence as Russia's invasion enters a new and deadlier phase.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Tekkla (4. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die NATO ist geeinter als sie es je in den letzten drei Jahrzehnten war, große Teile der restlichen Welt stehen an ihrer Seite und so gut wie niemand auf russischer und Russland ist wesentlich stärker auf die Geldimporte denn auf wir die Energieexporte angewiesen. Putin kann nicht auf Zeit spielen. Da hat die Sowjetunion schon mal verloren und heute sind die Ausgangsvoraussetzungen schlechter, die russsischen Kapazitäten kleiner und die angestrebte Abschottung wäre strikter. Nach entsprechend kürzerer Zeit würde ihm der Laden innenpolitisch um die Ohren fliegen.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Unser Energiebedarf ist hoch. Die Abhängigkeit von Russland existenzbedrohend. Jetzt, am Ende des Winters, werden wir gut 6 Monate Zeit haben unsere Energieversorgung für den kommenden Winter geregelt zu haben. Denn spätestens dann gehe ich davon aus, dass man uns seitens Russlands sanktioniert, in dem man uns kein Gas mehr liefert. Und selbst wenn man die Liefermenge nur reduziert, dann wird es im Zweifel zu einem Verteilungskampf innerhalb der EU und deren NATO Staaten kommen. Damit sollte man sich frühzeitig auseinandersetzen, ansonsten ist's mit der ach so tollen neuen Einheit der NATO nicht mehr weit her.

Generell meine ich, dass damit aufgehört werden sollte bei Putin in für uns logischen Bahnen zu denken. Aus unserer Sicht sind seine Taten nicht verständlich, nicht nachzuvollziehen und das Ziel überhaupt nicht klar. Wir mutmaßen, spekulieren und denken dabei mit den Parametern unserer Weltanschauung. Was aber, wenn es das Ziel Putins ist das gesamte wirtschaftliche wie geopolitische System, wie wir es als "Westen" kennen, auf zu brechen, und es ihm nur darum geht den Grundstein für eine sich dann findende neue geopolitische Ordnung zu legen, die ihn am Ende gar nicht mehr miterlebt? Dann ist ihm egal, ob Devisen reinkommen oder nicht.

Vielleicht - ja, ich hoffe darauf - irre ich mich, aber ich gehe bei dem Mann und seinen Lakeien von einem von Ideologien getriebenen Motiv aus und halte es für eine fatale Fehleinschätzung zu meinen, dass es am Ende bei jedem ja nur ums Geld geht und darüber jedem Bösewicht der Zahn gezogen werden kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vielleicht - ja, ich hoffe darauf - irre ich mich, aber ich gehe bei dem Mann und seinen Lakeien von einem von Ideologien getriebenen Motiv aus und halte es für eine fatale Fehleinschätzung zu meinen, dass es am Ende bei jedem ja nur ums Geld geht und darüber jedem Bösewicht der Zahn gezogen werden kann.


Ntürlich ist Putins Motivation eine idologisch getriebene.
Am Ende wird wirklich jeder Mensch durch seine persönliche Idiologie getrieben, oder folgt zumindest einer die halt mal mehr oder eben weniger gesellschaftskompatibel ist, genauso wie eben jede Gesellschaft auch ihre Idiologie besitzt.

So etwas wie idiologiefreie Motive / Dogmen gibt es halt schlicht nicht. 

Putin folgt aus unserer westlichen Sicht halt nur einer idiologischen Motivation die für uns hier im Westen halt schlicht nicht verständlich / nachvollziehbar scheint, da halt mit unseren Normen inkompatibel und aus unserer Sicht äußerst destruktiv.
Das heißt aber nicht das sie halt im Weltbild des Putin und seiner Gefolgschaft keinen Sinn ergeben muss (für sie irrational ist), so er damit durchkommen täte.

Letztlich ist doch im Grunde auch fast alles solange irrational bis es eine gewisse gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erreicht hat, aus der Sicht der Natur ist es ja z.B. im Grunde auch irrational einen körperlich stark beeinträchtigten und nicht selbstständig lebensfähigen Menschen am Leben zu halten, trotzdem tun wir es, weil unsere Idiologie der "Humanität" es uns gebietet auch solchen Menschen ein soweit möglich lebenswertes Leben zu ermöglichen, obwohl es im Endeffekt eben ein im Verhältnis ressorucenintensiver Luxus ist.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So etwas wie idiologiefreie Motive / Dogmen gibt es halt schlicht nicht.


Ja, das ist mir auch klar. Ich wollt zum Ausdruck bringen, dass seine Motive einer uns nicht verständlichen Ideologie folgen, und er sich damit auch nicht an das gebunden sieht, was wir als common sense beim Umgang der Staaten miteinander ansehen.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Putin folgt aus unserer westlichen Sicht halt nur einer idiologischen Motivation die für uns hier im Westen halt schlicht nicht verständlich / nachvollziehbar scheint, da halt mit unseren Normen inkompatibel und aus unserer Sicht äußerst destruktiv.
> Das heißt aber nicht das sie halt im Weltbild des Putin und seiner Gefolgschaft keinen Sinn ergeben muss (für sie irrational ist), so er damit durchkommen täte.


Das liest sich fast wie ein Rechtfertigungversuch.  Putin ist ein Despot und Kriegsverbrecher. Punkt. 


In Serbien wird Putin gefeiert: Putin wird in Belgrad gefeiert

aber wundert mich nicht... die wurden ja soviel ich weiß im Kosovo-Krieg von den Russen unterstützt.


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Geschwurbel von Putin anhöre und heute die Gesetze, die erlassen wurden, wenn man in Russland kritisch über den Krieg berichtet (was ja auch für Ausländer gilt, die können genauso in den Knast wandern, also jeder ausländischer Journalist sitzt jetzt mit einem Bein im Gefängnis), dann habe ich persönlich das Gefühl, dass ein Völkermord durchaus in Betracht gezogen -- in welchem Ausmaße auch immer.


Blödsinn. Putin hätte es am liebsten gehabt wenn die Ukraine sofort kapituliert hätte. Sein einziges Interesse ist die Regierung durch eine Marionette zu ersetzen. Dadurch das die Ukraine das nicht gemacht hat wird nun halt gekämpft. Verlieren tuen beide. Russland durch die Sanktionen des Westens, die Ukraine weil auf deren Boden gekmämpft wird und Infrastruktur/Städte zerstört werden. Von den ganzen Toten auf beiden Seiten ganz zu schweigen.
Das beste wär einfach wirklich gewesen die Ukraine hätte sofort kapituliert. Aber deren Präsident ist halt nicht viel besser als Putin, kann halt auch nicht nachgeben. Schon alleine das er jetzt von der NATO eine Flugverbotszone fordert zeigt doch deutlich, dass der Herr Selenskyj genauo ein Kriegstreiber ist wie Putin, dem jedes Mittel Recht ist, koste es was es wolle. Und der Westen täte gut daran jetzt einfach gar nichts mehr zu machen.
Denn ganz ehrlich, was wär denn passiert wenn die Ukraine sich ergeben hätte? Ja die Regierung wäre ausgetauscht worde und sonst? Was hätte sich für die Bevölkerung denn konkret geändert? Richtig: nahezu nichts. In 15 Jahren ist Putin dann aufgrund seines Alters eh nicht mehr in Russland an der Macht, da hätte man dann halt wieder langsam anfangen können sich mit dem Westen anzubandeln. Jetzt die Frage: ist es das Wert, das eigene Volk so viel Leid auszusetzen und seine Städte zu ruinieren nur weil man zu Stolz ist seine Unterlegenheit anzuerkennen?


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2022)

Russland darf sich jetzt also alle militärisch unterlegenen Nationen einverleiben? Also alle außer den USA und China?
Großartige Idee


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Denn ganz ehrlich, was wär denn passiert wenn die Ukraine sich ergeben hätte? Ja die Regierung wäre ausgetauscht worde und sonst? Was hätte sich für die Bevölkerung denn konkret geändert? Richtig: nahezu nichts.


Naja, sie würden nicht mehr in einer Demokratie mit all ihren Vorzügen leben. Sondern in einer Diktatur.
Man kann anderen nicht einfach sein eigenes System aufzwingen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, sie würden nicht mehr in einer Demokratie mit all ihren Vorzügen leben. Sondern in einer Diktatur.
> Man kann anderen nicht einfach sein eigenes System aufzwingen.


Was sie in der Ukraine de facto auch schon haben, denn Demokratie kann ich das nicht nennen.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was sie in der Ukraine de facto auch schon haben, denn Demokratie kann ich das nicht nennen.


Das wäre mir neu. Soviel ich weiß wurde ihr Präsident frei gewählt. Es gilt Meinungsfreiheit und auch sonst sind sie eher  westlich orientiert. Zumindest in den Großstädten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Serbien wird Putin gefeiert: Putin wird in Belgrad gefeiert


Serben und Russen verstehen sich als Brüder. Leider ist das die von mir befürchtete Konsequenz, die ich hier im Thread ein paar Seiten vorher angesprochen hatte. Der Konflikt zwischen Serben, Albanern und Bosniaken schwillt seit geraumer Zeit wieder an - der President der serbischen Republik in Bosnien, möchte Teile Bosniens an Serbien angliedern.
Der nächste Krieg auf europäischem Boden, könnte nun durch Putin befeuert auf dem Balkan wieder ausbrechen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu. Soviel ich weiß wurde ihr Präsident frei gewählt. Es gilt Meinungsfreiheit und auch sonst sind sie eher  westlich orientiert. Zumindest in den Großstädten.


Sprachverbote, Schließung von unliebsamen TV-Sendern, Verbot von UdSSR-Symbolen. Ist alles so freiheitlich orientiert. Wenn du Meinungsfreiheit sehen willst, schaue dir die USA an. DIe sind da ein Vorbild, aber die Ukraine definitiv nicht.


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Russland darf sich jetzt also alle militärisch unterlegenen Nationen einverleiben? Also alle außer den USA und China?
> Großartige Idee


Ähm es geht nur um die Ukraine. Irgendwelche weiteren Ambitionen  werden immer nur von Presse und Leuten hier im Forum herbeifantasiert.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sprachverbote, Schließung von unliebsamen TV-Sendern, Verbot von UdSSR-Symbolen.


Habe ich noch nie gehört. Quelle?


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du Meinungsfreiheit sehen willst, schaue dir die USA an.


Soweit brauche ich gar nicht gehen. Auch wir in Deutschland haben Meinungsfreiheit.
Sonst würde man auch gar nicht soviel Rotz im Internet lesen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> DIe sind da ein Vorbild, aber die Ukraine definitiv nicht.


Vorbild hatte ich nicht geschrieben aber westlich orientiert.


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, sie würden nicht mehr in einer Demokratie mit all ihren Vorzügen leben. Sondern in einer Diktatur.
> Man kann anderen nicht einfach sein eigenes System aufzwingen.


Es werden evtl. unliebsame Meinungen unterdrückt. Aber nochmal: was hätte sich sonst konkret(!) für den einfachen Bürger in der Ukraine geändern? Wie ich schon sagte: nahezu nichts.
Natürlich ist schon die Unterdrückung kritischer Meinung nichts schönes, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen dem und Tot/Zerstörung hat...da sollte die Wahl eigentlich nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ähm es geht nur um die Ukraine. Irgendwelche weiteren Ambitionen  werden immer nur von Presse und Leuten hier im Forum herbeifantasiert.


Und warum ist das bei "nur der Ukraine" was Anderes?


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Natürlich ist schon die Unterdrückung kritischer Meinung nichts schönes, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen dem und Tot/Zerstörung hat...da sollte die Wahl eigentlich nicht schwer fallen.


Die wollen ein souveränes Land sein und nicht ein anderes System aufgezwungen bekommen.

Wenn Russland hier einfallen würde, würdest du dich auch sofort ergeben? Oder für dein Land und dessen Werte kämpfen?


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und warum ist das bei "nur der Ukraine" was Anderes?


Weil die Ukraine ein Anrainerstaat zu Russland ist, immer mehr mit der NATO angebandelt hat und zudem militärisch eine sehr strategische Position einnimmt (Stichwort: Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer etc.). Weißrussland hat er ja auf seiner Seite. Finnland ist kein NATO-Mitglied und hat auch keine Ambitionen dahingegen. Estland und Lettland sind zwar in der NATO, aber da hat er halt noch die Füsse stillgehalten. Die Ukraine ist für ihn halt die rote Linie die überschritten wurde.
Es macht also keinen logischen Sinn zu denken Russland würde nach Einnahme der Ukraine irgendeinen weiteren Staat angreifen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die wollen ein souveränes Land sein und nicht ein anderes System aufgezwungen bekommen.
> 
> Wenn Russland hier einfallen würde, würdest du dich auch sofort ergeben? Oder für dein Land und dessen Werte kämpfen?


Das kann ich schon verstehen, aber wenn man mal pragmatisch denkt (was ein Präsident eigentlich auch tun sollte und der ukrainische Präsident anscheind nicht macht) dann ist die Option in diesem Fall zu kämpfen für das eigene Land und die Bevölkerung eine weitaus schlechtere als sich zu ergeben.

Wenn Deutschland nicht in der NATO wär und deshalb keinerlei Hilfe zu erwarten wäre. Dann wäre in der jetzigen Situation auch für uns Aufgeben die beste Option sofern der Krieg auf deutschen Boden/Städte/Infratruktur stattfinden würde. Unser Land ist von sich aus nicht ansatzweise in der Lage sich selbst zu verteidigen und stehen somit der Ukraine in der Hinsicht in nahezu nichts nach. Zudem sind wir wirtschaftlich noch mehr als Russland verwundbar, da wir eine Exportnation sind und ein Großteil der benötigten Rohstoffe importieren.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sprachverbote, Schließung von unliebsamen TV-Sendern, Verbot von UdSSR-Symbolen. Ist alles so freiheitlich orientiert.


Das kam aber alles erst in Folge der Aggression durch Russland seit 2014. Davor war alles dutti.



Lotto schrieb:


> Finnland ist kein NATO-Mitglied und hat auch keine Ambitionen dahingegen.


Lebst du hinterm Mond?









						Ende der Neutralität? Finnland, Schweden und die Nato
					

Finnland und Schweden sind keine offiziellen Nato-Mitglieder; Bisher beharrten die Staaten stets auf ihre Neutralität. Doch der russische Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine scheint die Neutralität erneut ins Schwanken zu bringen. Treibt Wladimir Putin die Länder in die Arme der Nato?




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das kam aber alles erst in Folge der Aggression durch Russland seit 2014. Davor war alles dutti.
> 
> 
> Lebst du hinterm Mond?
> ...


Und ist Finnland nun NATO Mitlgied? Also nein. Es kam erst nach dem Angriff auf die Ukraine zur Sprache, was natürlich auf denselben Ängsten beruht die hier einige Leute im Forum umtreibt (nämlich das Putin angeblich quasi den halben Kontinent einnehmen will).
Zudem ist Finnland EU-Mitglied. So ein Staat anzugreifen ist was ganz anderes als die Ukraine zu attackieren. Zudem ist die strategische Position eher unbedeuten.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das liest sich fast wie ein Rechtfertigungversuch.  Putin ist ein Despot und Kriegsverbrecher. Punkt.
> 
> 
> In Serbien wird Putin gefeiert: Putin wird in Belgrad gefeiert
> ...


Solche zwangsgeschaffenen Vielvölkerstaaten sind schon immer nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder zerfallen.
Zu unterschiedlich sind Kultur, Religion und Region.

Als Hauptverursacher der Jugoslawienkriege gilt bis heute die Dominanz der Serben in der ehemaligen Volksrepublik.
Kein Wunder,
das die dort die harte Hand feiern. 

Wir leben jetzt aber im 21.Jahrhundert,
es gibt global gesehen größere Probleme,
welche es zu regeln gilt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Weil die Ukraine ein Anrainerstaat zu Russland ist,...


Und danach ist Moldau ein Anreinerstaat, und dann Rumänien, und was ist eigentlich mit Polen die haben ja sogar mehr als nur "mit der Nato angebandelt".


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und danach ist Moldau ein Anreinerstaat, und dann Rumänien, und was ist eigentlich mit Polen die haben ja sogar mehr als nur "mit der Nato angebandelt".


Der Begriff Pufferstaat sagt dir was? In Zeiten des kalten Krieges war dies übrigens u.a. Deutschland. Russland will sich nicht die Ukraine "einverleiben". Es wird weiterhin die Ukraine bleiben. Es geht darum, dass dort ein Landstrich existiert auf dem die NATO eben keine Waffensysteme stationiert und zudem im Ernstfall Truppenbewegungen frühzeitig erkannt werden können und man Zeit zum reagieren hat.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist für ihn halt die rote Linie die überschritten wurde.


Eine rote Linie für was? Es gab keine NATO Miutgliedschaft. Es hätte sie auf eine sehr lange Sicht auch nicht gegeben. Selbst bei einer EU Mitgliedschaft wäre es sehr schwer geworden. Es wäre am Ende vermutlich auf das hinausgelaufen, was Putin formulierte - eine neutrale Ukraine als Puffer.  Aber das will der meiner Meinung nach eh gar nicht. Der hat der Ukraine das Existenzrecht abgesprochen. Da liegt der Hase nämlich im Pfeffer.


Lotto schrieb:


> Und ist Finnland nun NATO Mitlgied? Also nein.


Es waren deine Worte, die sagten, dass es auch keine Ambitionen dort gäbe. Das habe ich mit anderen Infos in frage gestellt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie gehört. Quelle?











						Ukraine-Russland-Konflikt: Das Russische abwürgen
					

Vor drei Jahren beschlossen, tritt in der Ukraine ein neues Sprachgesetz in Kraft. Es soll das Russische zurückdrängen, schafft aber neue Probleme für Verlage und die russischsprachige Kritik an Putin.




					www.faz.net
				











						Pressefreiheit in der Ukraine: Sender verboten und verschwunden
					

Der Nationale Sicherheitsrat der Ukraine hat zwei oppositionelle Fernsehkanäle mit Sendeverbot belegt: „Pershij Nesaleshniy“ und „UkrLive“.




					taz.de
				





Tekkla schrieb:


> Das kam aber alles erst in Folge der Aggression durch Russland seit 2014. Davor war alles dutti.



Vorher war eine russlandfreundliche Regierung dran, die sowas nicht gemacht hätte, die hätte/hat? andere Sachen eingeschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Pressefreiheit in der Ukraine: Sender verboten und verschwunden
> 
> 
> Der Nationale Sicherheitsrat der Ukraine hat zwei oppositionelle Fernsehkanäle mit Sendeverbot belegt: „Pershij Nesaleshniy“ und „UkrLive“.
> ...


Vielleicht haben die ja Russland-Propaganda gesendet.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Der Begriff Pufferstaat sagt dir was? In Zeiten des kalten Krieges war dies übrigens u.a. Deutschland. Russland will sich nicht die Ukraine "einverleiben". Es wird weiterhin die Ukraine bleiben. Es geht darum, dass dort ein Landstrich existiert auf dem die NATO eben keine Waffensysteme stationiert und zudem im Ernstfall Truppenbewegungen frühzeitig erkannt werden können und man Zeit zum reagieren hat.



Das ist leider falsch. 
Im kalten Krieg waren hunderttausende alliierte Truppen in der "ehemaligen" BRD stationiert.
Zeitgleich waren ebensoviele Truppen der Sowjetstreitkräfte in der SBZ (ehem. DDR) ständig präsent.

Putin hat den Niedergang der Sowjetunion,
schon in den Nullerjahren,
als größte politische Niederlage bezeichnet.

Er will jetzt unbedingt eine UdSSR 2.0 schaffen,
da wird die Ukraine wohl nur ein Anfang sein ...


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das beste wär einfach wirklich gewesen die Ukraine hätte sofort kapituliert.


Also aufgeben und ins Gefängnis gehen oder gar getötet werden?
Wo zum Teufel lebst du denn?


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2022)

Was der Ukraine unter einer russischen Marionettenregierung blüht kann man an Belarus sehen. Dort funktioniert nichts mehr. Was vermutlich auch der Grund ist, warum Belarus nicht mit mischt.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vorher war eine russlandfreundliche Regierung dran, die sowas nicht gemacht hätte, die hätte/hat? andere Sachen eingeschränkt.


Die Sender haben offen zur Gewalt gegen die Ukraine und deren Bevölkerung aufgerufen. Die hätte jeder dicht gemacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sender haben offen zur Gewalt gegen die Ukraine und deren Bevölkerung aufgerufen. Die hätte jeder dicht gemacht.


Ist dem so? Ich kann weder Ukrainisch noch habe ich Infos dazu bisher gefunden, bin da aber dran interessiert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Also aufgeben und ins Gefängnis gehen oder gar getötet werden?
> Wo zum Teufel lebst du denn?


So werden zumindest vorerst mehr Zivilisten als Kollateralschaden sterben. Wird einfach passieren, egal wie es weitergeht.


Lotto schrieb:


> Der Begriff Pufferstaat sagt dir was? In Zeiten des kalten Krieges war dies übrigens u.a. Deutschland. Russland will sich nicht die Ukraine "einverleiben". Es wird weiterhin die Ukraine bleiben. Es geht darum, dass dort ein Landstrich existiert auf dem die NATO eben keine Waffensysteme stationiert und zudem im Ernstfall Truppenbewegungen frühzeitig erkannt werden können und man Zeit zum reagieren hat.


Deutschland hatte von 2 Seiten Waffen. Sobald die Ukraine Russland gehört wird es die in der Form nicht mehr geben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ukraine-Russland-Konflikt: Das Russische abwürgen
> 
> 
> Vor drei Jahren beschlossen, tritt in der Ukraine ein neues Sprachgesetz in Kraft. Es soll das Russische zurückdrängen, schafft aber neue Probleme für Verlage und die russischsprachige Kritik an Putin.
> ...


Das könnte man auch als vereinheitlichung der sprache sehen, oder willst du die taz im tiefsten ruhrpott-slang und die faz auf hessisch lesen? Ich mein,das magst du ja noch hin bekommen, aber eine bayrische zeitung im tiefsten ur-bayrisch wird auch deine sprachfähigkeiten übersteigen.    (in deutschland wurde nicht ganz umsonst "hochdeutsch" als allgemeine sprache durch gesetzt)


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Pressefreiheit in der Ukraine: Sender verboten und verschwunden
> 
> 
> Der Nationale Sicherheitsrat der Ukraine hat zwei oppositionelle Fernsehkanäle mit Sendeverbot belegt: „Pershij Nesaleshniy“ und „UkrLive“.
> ...


Beim MDR liest sich das aber etwas anders. Allerdings vermute ich mal, das die wahrheit, wie immer irgendwo dazwischen liegt...








						Ukraine schaltet prorussische Fernsehsender ab | MDR.DE
					

Nach einem überraschenden Dekret von Wolodymyr Selenskyj werden prorussische Nachrichtensender in der Ukraine blockiert. Der Präsident greift damit den wichtigsten Putin-Vertrauten in seinem Land an.




					www.mdr.de
				



Mir stößt bei deinem artikel aber sauer auf, das die taz eher links ist und systemkritisch sein soll. Klar das sie solche sachverhalte nach ihrem gusto auslegt.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vorher war eine russlandfreundliche Regierung dran, die sowas nicht gemacht hätte, die hätte/hat? andere Sachen eingeschränkt.


Und die "anderen sachen" waren/sind harmloser? Selensky scheint ja leider auch das zu machen, was alle staatsführer der östlichen staaten  so machen (incl. polen)... Sie sichern ihre macht, wobei selensky auch eine einheitlich ukrainische sprache in seinem land haben will. (letzteres ist ansich nicht falsch und hätte ich auch gleich, wie bei uns das deutsch, als behördensprache eingeführt werden müssen)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch als vereinheitlichung der sprache sehen, oder willst du die taz im tiefsten ruhrpott-slang und die faz auf hessisch lesen? Ich mein,das magst du ja noch hin bekommen, aber eine bayrische zeitung im tiefsten ur-bayrisch wird auch deine sprachfähigkeiten übersteigen.    (in deutschland wurde nicht ganz umsonst "hochdeutsch" als allgemeine sprache durch gesetzt)


Es ist aber nicht verboten, Inhalte in anderen Sprachen anzubieten. Ich kenne in Deutschland da keine Restriktionen, außer beim Kontakt mit Behörden, weil ich da nachvollziehen kann, dass da nicht alle Sprachen angeboten werden können. Darum ging es aber beim Sprachgesetz ja gar nicht.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Beim MDR liest sich das aber etwas anders. Allerdings vermute ich mal, das die wahrheit, wie immer irgendwo dazwischen liegt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die anderen Sachen kenne ich nicht. Was aber Sprachregulierungen für Medien mit Behördensprache zu tun haben erschließt sich mir nicht. Es geht da eher um Schikane.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht verboten, Inhalte in anderen Sprachen anzubieten.


Ist es in der Ukraine auch nicht. Das Gesetz hat lediglich allesamt dazu verpflichtet zuerst in Ukrainisch zu veröffentlichen. Wer dazu dann noch die Inhalte in  russisch oder was auch immer - siehe dazu den von dir verlinkten TAZ Bericht - veröffentlichen will, der kann das ohne Einschränkungen tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist es in der Ukraine auch nicht. Das Gesetz hat lediglich allesamt dazu verpflichtet zuerst in Ukrainisch zu veröffentlichen. Wer dazu dann noch die Inhalte in  russisch oder was auch immer - siehe dazu den von dir verlinkten TAZ Bericht - veröffentlichen will, der kann das ohne Einschränkungen tun.


Und genau das ist der Irrsinn und die Schikane. Nicht jeder kann da Ukrainisch, Jahrzehnte war das Sowjetunion und da war Russisch der Standard. Das wäre so wie wenn die Schweiz alle dazu zwingen würde, ihre Inhalte auch auf Französisch zu publizieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre so wie wenn die Schweiz alle dazu zwingen würde, ihre Inhalte auch auf Französisch zu publizieren.


In der Schweiz gibt es 4 Amtssprachen, eine davon ist Französisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibt es 4 Amtssprachen, eine davon ist Französisch.


Ist aber eine Zeitung dazu gezwungen, in allen zu schreiben?

Zudem:
Es scheint, also ob wir hier auch wie in Russland Internetzensur bekommen, die Resolver der Telekom liefern gefälschte Antworten (NXDOMAIN statt korrekte Antwort) bei de.rt.com.
Das zumindest hat jemand in einer Newsgroup bestätigt. Ich kann das hier nicht testen, weil ich die T-Com-Resolver aus anderen Netzen nicht erreichen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Irrsinn und die Schikane.


Ist es Irrsinn und Schikane, wenn du nach Jahrzehnten der Unterdrückung deine schon Jahrhunderte alte Sprache wieder zur Amtssprache machst und gleichzeitig alle anderen Sprachen tolerierst?  In meinen Augen nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist es Irrsinn und Schikane, wenn du nach Jahrzehnten der Unterdrückung deine schon Jahrhunderte alte Sprache wieder zur Amtssprache machst und gleichzeitig alle anderen Sprachen tolerierst?  In meinen Augen nicht.


Es geht NICHT um die Amtssprache, sondern darum, dass man Zeitungen dazu nötigt, diese zu nutzen. Sowas ist Schikane, gerade wenn man weiß, dass es einige Leute gibt, die eben Ukrainisch nicht können.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht NICHT um die Amtssprache, sondern darum, dass man Zeitungen dazu nötigt, diese zu nutzen. Sowas ist Schikane, gerade wenn man weiß, dass es einige Leute gibt, die eben Ukrainisch nicht können.


Ja, das passiert nun mal, wenn das Pendel mit einem großen Schwung zurückschlägt, nachdem man es zuvor zu weit in die andere Richtung gezogen hat. Das ist menschlich. Andererseits ist es doch gar kein Problem, wenn eine für alle Ukrainer lesenswerte Zeitung für alle Landsleute in der Amtssprache lesbar ist. Der große Haken ist hier aber wohl, dass die damit vermeintlich schikanierten Zeitungen in der Masse wohl eher für die russische Minderheit lesenswert sind und durch den Zwang auch in ukrainisch zu publizieren Zeitungen für den Müll produziert werden müssen. Das kostet Geld und Ressourcen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es scheint, also ob wir hier auch wie in Russland Internetzensur bekommen, die Resolver der Telekom liefern gefälschte Antworten (NXDOMAIN statt korrekte Antwort) bei de.rt.com.


zum einen scheinst Du die tage gepennt zu haben und zum anderen... was willst Du mit der dreckschleuder?








						RT und Sputnik: EU dreht russischen Staatsmedien den Saft ab
					

Heute treten die Sanktionen der EU in Kraft und die russischen Staatsmedien RT und Sputnik sind ab sofort verboten.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber eine Zeitung dazu gezwungen, in allen zu schreiben?


Eine Zeitung ist in der Regel ein privatwirtschaftliches Unternehmen. Und wieso sollte eine Zeitung, die in Zürich erscheint, zwangsmäßig in Französisch schreiben?
In Lausanne wird eine örtliche Zeitung eher in französisch erscheinen, ganz ohne Zwang.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

Russland wird im Zuge des Angriffskrieges auf die Ukraine in atemberaubenden Tempo zu einem zweiten Nordkorea.









						Russischer Druck auf Medien: Weitere Sender stellen Betrieb ein
					

Immer mehr Medien stoppen ihren Betrieb in Russland. Nach den Sendern BBC und CNN setzen auch ARD und ZDF die Berichterstattung aus ihren Moskauer Studios vorerst aus. Bei kritischer Berichterstattung drohen hohe Haftstrafen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland wird im Zuge des Angriffskrieges auf die Ukraine in atemberaubenden Tempo zu einem zweiten Nordkorea.


Jetzt hilft nur noch ein Putsch der russischen Bevölkerung um Putin zu stoppen. Die Sicherheitskräfte müssen aufwachen und merken, wer der eigentliche Aggressor ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> zum einen scheinst Du die tage gepennt zu haben und zum anderen... was willst Du mit der dreckschleuder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe das so verstanden, dass es da um das TV-Programm, nicht um die Website geht. Aber wir sehen nun das wahre Gesicht der EU: Verbot von Medien ist da gern gesehen, so wie beim Putin.
Ich habe gerne den Zustand, dass ich mir die ganze Propaganda der Welt ansehen kann. Ich muss es ja nicht tun, aber man sollte die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe gerne den Zustand, dass ich mir die ganze Propaganda der Welt ansehen kann. Ich muss es ja nicht tun, aber man sollte die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


Kannst du doch. Siehe Telegram.´Den kann man auch noch in Russland empfangen. Noch, bald wohl auch nicht mehr.
Und dazu kannst du dir ja auch noch bei youtube die Kanäle von Jensen, Ganser und co. anschauen.
Sag also nicht, dass du keine Alternativen Fakten schauen kannst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du doch. Siehe Telegram.´Den kann man auch noch in Russland empfangen. Noch, bald wohl auch nicht mehr.
> Und dazu kannst du dir ja auch noch bei youtube die Kanäle von Jensen, Ganser und co. anschauen.
> Sag also nicht, dass du keine Alternativen Fakten schauen kannst.


Nochmal, ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen. Es geht darum, dass wir in der EU jetzt genauso in die Zensurspirale rutschen werden wie andere Länder. Aber wenn du das nicht verstehen willst, bleibe in deiner Filterblase.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen. Es geht darum, dass wir in der EU jetzt genauso in die Zensurspirale rutschen werden wie andere Länder. Aber wenn du das nicht verstehen willst, bleibe in deiner Filterblase.


Nö, finde ich überhaupt nicht.
Wieso willst du Sender haben, die Fake News verbreiten oder Hetzen oder irgendwelche Menschen diffamieren?
Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die -Freiheit des anderen bedroht wird.
Reicht doch, dass wir Bild TV haben, die senden ja schon genug Unsinn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, finde ich überhaupt nicht.
> Wieso willst du Sender haben, die Fake News verbreiten oder Hetzen oder irgendwelche Menschen diffamieren?
> Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die -Freiheit des anderen bedroht wird.
> Reicht doch, dass wir Bild TV haben, die senden ja schon genug Unsinn.


Weil es die ganze Zeit noch hieß:


> Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und *sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten.*


Letzteres wird nun abgeschafft.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen. Es geht darum, dass wir in der EU jetzt genauso in die Zensurspirale rutschen werden wie andere Länder. Aber wenn du das nicht verstehen willst, bleibe in deiner Filterblase.


Du begreifst nicht, das Toleranz nicht bedeutetet, dass man die Intoleranten tolerieren muss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du begreifst nicht, das Toleranz nicht bedeutetet, dass man die Intoleranten tolerieren muss.


Du begreifst nicht, dass es die ganzen Jahre kein Problem, war dass man sich Propaganda im Internet angesehen oder im Radio angehört hat. Nun will man das aber verhindern. hat mit Intoleranz exakt nichts zu tun, sondern mit Zensur, die wir leider in Ländern wie China und Russland haben, nun auch in der EU.
Wenn wir nur "tolerante" Dinge erlauben, haben wir bald nur noch staatstreue Medien, denn es wird immer was geben, was gegen "tolerant" spricht.


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen vielleicht eher besonnen agierenden "Luschet" wollte man ja explizit nicht.


Der hätte wohlmöglich, wie z.B. nach dem Hochwasser im Ahrtal, nur dümmliches Gelache übrig gehabt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Reicht doch, dass wir Bild TV haben, die senden ja schon genug Unsinn.


Und immer wenn man glaubt, man hat die Messlatte schon am tiefsten Punkt angesetzt, kommen welche daher und unterbieten es: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutschland-Kurier
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_(Magazin)


----------



## narcosubs (5. März 2022)

Puh, wenige Autostunden von hier beschießen russische Truppen zivile Einrichtungen mit Streubomben und ihr diskutiert hier ernsthaft über Amtssprachen?
Ich bleibe dabei, wer anfängt,  Rechtfertigungen für einen Angriffskrieg zu suchen, macht sich letztlich durch Teilnahme an Desinformationskampagnen mitschuldig am Geschehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil es die ganze Zeit noch hieß:
> 
> Letzteres wird nun abgeschafft.


Nö, gibt doch immer noch genug Schwurbel Medien, die den Unsinn von Putin 1 zu 1 verbreiten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, gibt doch immer noch genug Schwurbel Medien, die den Unsinn von Putin 1 zu 1 verbreiten.


Mit gleicher Begründung könnte man ja auch z.B. BBC sperren, denn es gibt ja noch die Voice of America. Merkst du jetzt, wie blödsinnig deine Aussage ist?


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Puh, wenige Autostunden von hier beschießen russische Truppen zivile Einrichtungen mit Streubomben und ihr diskutiert hier ernsthaft über Amtssprachen?
> Ich bleibe dabei, wer anfängt,  Rechtfertigungen für einen Angriffskrieg zu suchen, macht sich letztlich durch Teilnahme an Desinformationskampagnen mitschuldig am Geschehen.


Niemand rechtferigt hier einen Krieg. Nur ist die ukrainische Führung nicht ganz unschuldig an dem was gerade passiert. Spätestens als russische Truppen die Grenze überquert hatten hätte man ohne Krieg den Konflikt beenden können. Wollte man aber bewusst nicht und jetzt zahlt die Bevölkerung den Preis, wie immer...vernünftig ist was anderes.
Natürlich wär es für alle am besten gewesen wenn Putin erst gar nicht aggressiv aggiert hätte. Hat er aber. Die Frage ist nun: Öl oder Wasser ins Feuer. Man hat sich für Öl entschieden.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit gleicher Begründung könnte man ja auch z.B. BBC sperren, denn es gibt ja noch die Voice of America. Merkst du jetzt, wie blödsinnig deine Aussage ist?


Nö, ist es nicht. Wo verbreitet die BBC Unsinn?
Schwurbel Medien erkennt man gut daran, dass sie die einzigen sind, die irgendetwas verbreiten wie z.B. dass die Ukraine Russland angreifen oder so.
Oder das russische Staatsfernsehen, das  behauptet, dass ausländische Studenten von der ukrainischen Armee als Geiseln festgehalten werden. 
Du kannst ja gerne russisches Staatsfernsehen konsumieren und alles andere als Fake abtun, wir sind ein freies Land.


Lotto schrieb:


> Nur ist die ukrainische Führung nicht ganz unschuldig an dem was gerade passiert. Spätestens als russische Truppen die Grenze überquert hatten hätte man ohne Krieg den Konflikt beenden können. Wollte man aber bewusst nicht und jetzt zahlt die Bevölkerung den Preis, wie immer...vernünftig ist was anderes.


Könntest du mal den Unsinn lassen?
Wenn sich die Ukrainer ergeben hätten, wären schon längst mehr Menschen ums Leben gekommen oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass man die Opposition am Leben gelassen hätte?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht. Wo verbreitet die BBC Unsinn?
> Schwurbel Medien erkennt man gut daran, dass sie die einzigen sind, die irgendetwas verbreiten wie z.B. dass die Ukraine Russland angreifen oder so.


Was nur nichts damit zu tun hat, dass es bisher nicht zensiert wurde, nur dass das in deine Birne nicht reinwill.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne russisches Staatsfernsehen konsumieren und alles andere als Fake abtun, wir sind ein freies Land.


Nein, wir haben nun keinen freien Zugang zu allgemein zugänglichen Quellen mehr, die EU will Zensur, auch wenn du es nicht verstehen willst.


----------



## narcosubs (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Niemand rechtferigt hier einen Krieg. Nur ist die ukrainische Führung nicht ganz unschuldig an dem was gerade passiert. Spätestens als russische Truppen die Grenze überquert hatten hätte man ohne Krieg den Konflikt beenden können. Wollte man aber bewusst nicht und jetzt zahlt die Bevölkerung den Preis, wie immer...vernünftig ist was anderes.
> Natürlich wär es für alle am besten gewesen wenn Putin erst gar nicht aggressiv aggiert hätte. Hat er aber. Die Frage ist nun: Öl oder Wasser ins Feuer. Man hat sich für Öl entschieden.


Doch, genau das passiert hier: Anstatt mal deutlich den Aggressor zu benennen und zu verurteilen, wird über angebliche Gründe spekuliert, die so einen Angriff dadurch rechtfertigen. 
Und was Selenski angeht, scheint der nur das auszudrücken, was die Mehrheit der Ukrainer so empfindet. Wenn die sich entschließen, für ihre Freiheit zu kämpfen,  wer bist du denn, denen vorzuwerfen,  sie wären an den Opfern mitschuldig?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben nun keinen freien Zugang zu allgemein zugänglichen Quellen mehr, die EU will Zensur, auch wenn du es nicht verstehen willst.


Es gibt keine Zensur, das scheinst du nicht zu verstehen.
-denn sonst gäbe es keine Berichte mehr von Corona Leugnern und Co.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Zensur, das scheinst du nicht zu verstehen.
> -denn sonst gäbe es keine Berichte mehr von Corona Leugnern und Co.


Du bist einfach schwer von Begriff. Wenn die EU anordnet, Medien zu sperren, ist das Zensur, auch wenn noch nicht alle Medien gesperrt sind, die etwas sagen, was der EU nicht passt.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist einfach schwer von Begriff. Wenn die EU anordnet, Medien zu sperren, ist das Zensur, auch wenn noch nicht alle Medien gesperrt sind, die etwas sagen, was der EU nicht passt.


Wenn Medien Hetze und Fake News verbreiten, ist das keine Zensur. 
Holocaust Leugner werden strafrechtlich verfolgt, weil das keine Meinungsfreiheit ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber wir sehen nun das wahre Gesicht der EU: Verbot von Medien ist da gern gesehen, so wie beim Putin


Also bitte. Das kannst Du doch nicht ernst meinen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du bist einfach schwer von Begriff. Wenn die EU anordnet, Medien zu sperren, ist das Zensur, auch wenn noch nicht alle Medien gespe


Doch, du meinst das ernst. 

RT ist im Gegensatz zu unseren Medien tatsächlich staatlich reguliert. Es werden bewusst ANDERE "Sichtweisen und Meinungen" propagiert um zu täuschen. Warum hat RT in der EU gegen die Impfung gehetzt und in Russland selbst zur Impfung aufgerufen? RT ist Staatsfernsehen und wird genutzt um zu manipulieren. 

Und wie wir sehen hat das wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Unser Energiebedarf ist hoch. Die Abhängigkeit von Russland existenzbedrohend.



Für Teile unserer Wirtschaft, aber nicht für unsere Menschen.



> Generell meine ich, dass damit aufgehört werden sollte bei Putin in für uns logischen Bahnen zu denken. Aus unserer Sicht sind seine Taten nicht verständlich, nicht nachzuvollziehen und das Ziel überhaupt nicht klar.



Häh? Also zumindest für mich und die meisten anderen Beobachter sind alle seine Taten logisch nachvollziehbar. Sie sind nur nicht vorhersagbar, weil sie mit Tabubrüchen und Schäden einhergehen: Man weiß, was Putin will und man weiß, welche Mittel er ergreifen müsste, um seinem Ziel näher zu kommen. Was man im voraus nicht weiß ist, wie viel er bereit ist zu opfern. Wie weit er bereit zu gehen ist.

Aber vor diesem Problem steht man bei jeder Prognose:
- Würde Putin den Konflikt weiter eskalieren, solange die Ukraine nur unterstützt wird?
- Würde Putin friedlich bleiben, wenn man ihm die Ukraine opfert?
- Würde Putin die Nuklearoption ziehen, wenn man direkt eingreift?

Putins Ziele sind maximal, der im angedrohte Schaden vernichtend. Welche Balance er dazwischen wählt, kann rückblickend nachvollzogen aber schwer prognostiziert werden.



> Was aber, wenn es das Ziel Putins ist das gesamte wirtschaftliche wie geopolitische System, wie wir es als "Westen" kennen, auf zu brechen, und es ihm nur darum geht den Grundstein für eine sich dann findende neue geopolitische Ordnung zu legen, die ihn am Ende gar nicht mehr miterlebt? Dann ist ihm egal, ob Devisen reinkommen oder nicht.



Auch eine neue Ordnung muss auf irgend etwas aufbauen. Er kann den Westen nicht ernsthaft schädigen, ohne Russland komplett zu zerstören. Also selbst wenn er sich (und nebenbei einen Großteil seiner Landsleute, was auch immer sie ihm in der Summe wert sind) opfert, selbst dann würde der Westen die Nachkriegsordnung bestimmen. Es muss also zwingender Bestandteil seines wie auch immer gerarteten (im Moment vermutlich nicht sehr gut laufenden) Plans sein, dass seine Leute die Kontrolle in einem möglichst großen Teil der Welt behalten. Und je mehr er diesen Teil zu vergrößern versucht, desto schwächer wird seine Position gegenüber dem Rest der Welt sein. Die große Frage lautet: Wie weit ist er bereit zu gehen? Russland 2030 auf dem Stand der 1990er? Auf dem Stand der 1970er? 1950er? 1930er? Je mehr Wohlstand, je mehr Kontakt mit und Vorteile von der Weltgemeinschaft er über Bord wirft, desto weiter kann er marschieren. Aber desto schlechter wird es allen in seinem Reich gehen, desto schwerer wird es für ihn sein an der Macht zu bleiben, desto wertloser wird diese Macht sein und des machtloser wird sein schwaches, rückständiges Reich gegenüber z.B. Angriffen aus dem Westen sein, die er offensichtlich fürchtet.

Und ich denke, dass weiß er auch. Er selbst bezeichnet das Ende der Sowjetunion als die größte Katastrophe aller Zeiten und sein Vorgehen über die letzten Jahrzehnte zeigt, dass er alle anderen Katastrophen, insbesondere Hitler, sorgfältig analysiert und seine Schlüsse daraus gezogen hat. Im Moment erleben wir ihn einer Situation, in der zu hoch gepokert hat und das Spiel verlieren wird. Ein Szenario, dass er offensichtlich nicht vorbereitet hat und für dass er kurzfristig eine Exit-Strategie zur Minimierung seiner Schäden entickeln muss und wird. Aber auch dafür gilt die obige Frage: Wir wissen nicht, welche Schäden für sich und welche für Russland er als hinnehmbar bewerten wird.



> Vielleicht - ja, ich hoffe darauf - irre ich mich, aber ich gehe bei dem Mann und seinen Lakeien von einem von Ideologien getriebenen Motiv aus und halte es für eine fatale Fehleinschätzung zu meinen, dass es am Ende bei jedem ja nur ums Geld geht und darüber jedem Bösewicht der Zahn gezogen werden kann.



Natürlich geht es ihm nicht ums Geld. Ihm geht es um Macht und Territorium. Aber auch er arbeitet im und als Teil des Kapitalismus: Geld ist ein Werkzeug, um Macht zu erhalten und Territorium zu kontrollieren. Allein die große Bedeutung von Oligarchen in seinem Machtsystem, denen es nur um Geld geht, drückt das auf ganz trivialer Ebene aus. Aber Russland wäre heute auch nicht führend in der Cyberkriegsführung, wenn Putin nicht die Bedeutung von Digitalisierung erkannt hätte und er weiß, dass Russland dafür keine eigene Industrie hat, sondern entsprechende Techniken teuer einkaufen muss.

Gegen die kapitalistische Logik sowohl seiner Gegner als auch seiner Unterstützer nützt ihm seine Ideologie nichts. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Despoten der Vergangenheit hat er bislang auch nie den Eindruck erweckt, dass er das glauben würde, sondern er hat immer kapitalistische Methoden genutzt, um seine Ziele zu erreichen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Denn ganz ehrlich, was wär denn passiert wenn die Ukraine sich ergeben hätte? Ja die Regierung wäre ausgetauscht worde und sonst? Was hätte sich für die Bevölkerung denn konkret geändert?



Auf der Krim wurden die Interessen von Ukrainer mit Füßen getreten und Putin hat dem Volk jegliche Eigenständigkeit abgesprochen. Anzunehmen also, dass an einer vollständigen Russifizierun/Auslöschung ukrainischer Kultur und Sprache gearbeteitet worden wäre. Definitiv vernichtet worden wären sämtliche Ansätze von Demokratie und wir haben in allen Ländern des arabischen Frühlings, in Venezuela, in Myanmar, in ... gesehen, dass man so etwas nicht mal eben wieder aus dem Nichts aufbaut.

Und das gleiche Schicksal würde in nächster Instanz auch Moldau erreichen, dass schon seit langem einen noch weitaus größeren Anteil russophiler Separatisten hat, nur stehen die halt bislang mit der Ukraine im Rücken auf einer einsamen Insel.

Weitere Eskalationsstufen sind weniger offensichtlich, aber Putins ausdrückliche Forderung war das Verschwinden der NATO aus Osteuropa. Was er nach der Ukraine als nächstes Erpressungsmittel versucht hätte, ist schwer zu sagen, aber dass er Ruhe gegeben hätte, wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich. Naheliegende weil bestehende Betätigungsfelder sind Georgien, Finnland, Türkei und vor allem Nachbarländer Serbiens.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was sie in der Ukraine de facto auch schon haben, denn Demokratie kann ich das nicht nennen.



Dein Unvermögen spielt globalpolitisch keine Rolle.




Lotto schrieb:


> Zudem ist die strategische Position eher unbedeuten.



Russland hat bislang nur mäßigen Zugang zum Ostseeraum, der durch eine Eroberung Finnlands deutlich verbessert würde (während der Zugang zum schwarzen Meer auch ohne Ukraine sehr gut war), die Kontrolle über finnisches Territorium würde die bislang 130 km schmale Landanbindung der Barentsseehäfen drastisch verbreiten, die Entfernung von der Südwestspitze Finnlands nach z.B. London ist immerhin 20% kürzer als von bislang kontrolliertem Territorium, von Finnland aus ist es problemlos möglich den Seezugang in die nördliche Ostseem an die estnische Nordküste und vor allem zur Rigaer Bucht zu kontrollieren, was zwei erklärte
 Ziele von Putins Politik, Estland und Lettland, faktisch Handlungsunfähig macht,...

Was du hier als "unbedeutend" bezeichnest ist eigentlich eher ein strategisches Filetstück Nordeuropas. Hat ja seine Gründe, dass Russland das schon einmal erobern wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier querlese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass Putin die Welt erobern möchte. Hab ich dahingehend irgendwas verpasst?



Offensichtlich ja: Die schon vor Wochen aufgestellte Forderung, dass die NATO ganz Osteuropa aufgeben sollte und die etwas jüngere, dass ehemals zur Sowjetunion gehörende Staaten mir russicher Minderheit und gemeinsamer Grenze zu Russland (also praktisch alle Nachbarn) keine Existenzberechtigung haben.




Lotto schrieb:


> Der Begriff Pufferstaat sagt dir was? In Zeiten des kalten Krieges war dies übrigens u.a. Deutschland.



Deutschland war nie Pufferstaat, sondern BRD als auch DDR Angehörige der jeweiligen Blöcke. Ein Pufferstaat muss neutral sein. Wie z.B. die Ukraine bis 2014. Aber Putin will keine Puffer, er will Macht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, dass es da um das TV-Programm, nicht um die Website geht.



Zumindest RT Deutsch hatte nie ein legales TV-Programm, weil sie sich geweigert haben,eine Sendelizenz auch nur zu beantragen (geschweige denn die damit vorgeschriebenen Grundsätze z.B. Pressekodex einzuhalten). Die von der EU zusätzlich verbotene Verbreitung von Propaganda betrifft den gesamten Rest. 

(Ich hätte es zugegebenermaßen auch eleganter weil rechtsstaatlicher gefunden, wenn man sie wegen Verleumdnung und Lügengeschichten vorher angeklagt und dann zur Einstellung des Betriebes verurteilt hätte, aber sowas dauert, gerade in Deutschland, halt Jahre und aktuell regiert der Populismus. Zur Abwechslung immerhin mal mit einem sympathischen Ziel.)




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du begreifst nicht, dass es die ganzen Jahre kein Problem, war dass man sich Propaganda im Internet angesehen oder im Radio angehört hat. Nun will man das aber verhindern. hat mit Intoleranz exakt nichts zu tun, sondern mit Zensur, die wir leider in Ländern wie China und Russland haben, nun auch in der EU.
> Wenn wir nur "tolerante" Dinge erlauben, haben wir bald nur noch staatstreue Medien, denn es wird immer was geben, was gegen "tolerant" spricht.



Ein Problem war das schon, wie diverse Putintrolle beweisen, die sich auf diesem Wege ihre Bubble gebaut haben. Aber halt ein vernachläsigtes Problem, um dessen Lösung sich niemand gekümmert hat. Genau wie die Ukraine mit der russischen Eroberung alleine gelassen wurde.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit gleicher Begründung könnte man ja auch z.B. BBC sperren, denn es gibt ja noch die Voice of America. Merkst du jetzt, wie blödsinnig deine Aussage ist?



Hatten wir hier erst vor ein paar Wochen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit deiner Beteiligung:
BBC ist öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen und Voice of Amerika zumindest auf dem Papier auch (die Qualität von US-Sendern im allgemeinen steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt...) und keine Staatssender wie RT und Sputnik.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier erst vor ein paar Wochen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit deiner Beteiligung:
> BBC ist öffentlich rechtliches Fernsehen und Voice of Amerika zumindest auf dem Papier auch (die Qualität von US-Sendern im allgemeinen steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt...) und keine Staatssender wie RT und Sputnik.


Was nichts daran ändert, dass die EU nun zensieren will. Es wurden ja auch keine Störsender gegen Voice of Russia in Betrieb genommen, nur weil das Staatssender mit Propaganda waren.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass die EU nun zensieren will. Es wurden ja auch keine Störsender gegen Voice of Russia in Betrieb genommen, nur weil das Staatssender mit Propaganda waren.


Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was da jetzt zensiert wird?
Findest du das denn richtig, dass Hetze und Falschmeldungen verbreitet werden?
Wo ist dann die Grenzer dieser "Pressefreiheit"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass die EU nun zensieren will. Es wurden ja auch keine Störsender gegen Voice of Russia in Betrieb genommen, nur weil das Staatssender mit Propaganda waren.



Wie gesagt: Mit der Art und Weise, wie es stattfindet, bin ich auch unzufrieden. Aber RT hat mit der Verbreitung von Putins Propaganda mehr als genug Anlässe geliefert, um es auch auf normalem Rechtsweg zu verbieten. Von daher sehe ich hier keine politische Zensur, sondern eine legitime Unterbindung krimineller Aktiväten - allerdings unter Umgehung rechtsstaatlicher Prozesse auf politischem Wege, was durchaus zu kritisieren ist. (Aber nur bedingt in einen Thread über die Ukraine gehört. Vielleicht sollte man zusätzlich zu dem über die Bundespolitik noch einen über das Leyentheater aufmachen.)

Grenzüberschreitende, unerwünschte Sender sind übrigens ein ganz anderes Thema. Da gilt global im wesentlichen, dass man es halt hinnimmt, wenn unerwünschtes aus fremden Rechtsraum rüberschwappt. Ein gegenseitiges Störsenderduell wäre für alle beteiligten die schlechtere Wahl.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was da jetzt zensiert wird?
> Findest du das denn richtig, dass Hetze und Falschmeldungen verbreitet werden?


Dann sollen die deswegen einen Gerichtsprozess machen. Den gab es aber bisher nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist dann die Grenzer dieser "Pressefreiheit"?


Rechtliche Grenzen, aber es gab ja da kein normales Gerichtsverfahren.


----------



## Tekkla (5. März 2022)

Putin lä#sst die Ukraine angreifen. Die westliche Welt bestraft dafür Putin sowie seine Buddies und Geldgeber. Mal sehen, wie lange Letztere das mitmachen.









						Italien: Besitz russischer Oligarchen beschlagnahmt
					

Immer mehr EU-Länder setzen die gegen russische Oligarchen verhängten Sanktionen infolge des Ukraine-Krieges um. In Italien wurden nun Jachten und Villen im Millionenwert beschlagnahmt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sollen die deswegen einen Gerichtsprozess machen. Den gab es aber bisher nicht.
> 
> Rechtliche Grenzen, aber es gab ja da kein normales Gerichtsverfahren.


Muss auch nicht. Die betroffenen Sender betreiben Falschinformationen und Hetze. Das muss man nicht erst per Gericht klären, man kann direkt handeln.
Die Sendern könnten ja gerichtlich gegen die Sperrung vorgehen -- wir leben ja in einem Rechtsstaat -- aber bisher ist da nichts passiert.
Ist doch bei Corona nicht anders gewesen. Der Staat hat was entschieden und die Gerichte haben dann später diese Entscheidungen wieder zum Teil gekippt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie lange Letztere das mitmachen.


Die wird das zwar sehr ärgern, aber was wollen die machen?


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Corona nicht anders gewesen. Der Staat hat was entschieden und die Gerichte haben dann später diese Entscheidungen wieder zum Teil gekippt.


Das war eine Sondersituation, die der Bundestag vorher explizit eingerichtet hatte. Gab es aber beim Verbot von Medien meines Wissens so nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

edit: huch, ganz vergessen:









						Tagebuch aus Kiew - DER SPIEGEL
					

Yevgenia Belorusets ist eine ukrainische Fotografin, Künstlerin und Autorin. Sie schreibt für den SPIEGEL aus ihrer Heimatstadt Kiew.




					www.spiegel.de
				




... meanwhile in russia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle)


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Komisch das @DJKuhpisse  hier so für russische Propaganda-Sender in die Bresche springt.
Aber wenn umgekehrt, in Russland Internetseiten und kritische Medien gesperrt werden, dann zweifelt er das an.

Topic:

Ukraine-Krieg: Evakuierung von Zivilisten in Mariupol ausgesetzt

Schade. Aber das war zu befürchten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Niemand rechtferigt hier einen Krieg. Nur ist die ukrainische Führung nicht ganz unschuldig an dem was gerade passiert. Spätestens als russische Truppen die Grenze überquert hatten hätte man ohne Krieg den Konflikt beenden können.


Es hat aber nicht jeder ein rückrat wie ein kopffüßer und rennt einfach heulend zu mutti!
Die ukrainer kämpfen halt um ihre heimat und betreiben nicht konflikt-vermeidung um jeden preis. Das mag sich dir nicht erschließen, aber es ist auch nicht jeder wie du.


Jahtari schrieb:


> ... meanwhile in russia:


Hmmm... übersetzungsfehler oder ernst gemeint?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch das @DJKuhpisse  hier so für russische Propaganda-Sender in die Bresche springt.
> Aber wenn umgekehrt, in Russland Internetseiten und kritische Medien gesperrt werden, dann zweifelt er das an.


Ich verifiziere gerne Dinge. Bei einigen Seiten in RU ist mir das nun gelungen. Bei RT in Deutschland nun auch. Einige versuche Sperren in RU waren auch einfach nicht wirksam, so wie z.B. bei telegram, die dann einfach ständig die IP-Bereiche gewechselt haben. Daher prüfe ich gerne die Wirksamkeit solcher Methoden.
Hier kritisieren wir zu recht, dass woanders Internetzugänge beschnitten werden, andere Leute finden es aber toll, wenn es bei uns passiert. Warum soll ich so eine Doppelmoral toll finden?
Zumindest bei der Telekom gibt es nun Websperren per DNS, das ist jetzt Fakt.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier kritisieren wir zu recht, dass woanders Internetzugänge beschnitten werden, andere Leute finden es aber toll, wenn es bei uns passiert. Warum soll ich so eine Doppelmoral toll finden?


Nur das eine sind ganz normale Medien und das andere reine Propaganda Sender, welche staatlich diktiert werden.
Das schmeisst du alles in einen Topf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das eine sind ganz normale Medien und das andere reine Propaganda Sender, welche staatlich diktiert werden.
> Das schmeisst du alles in einen Topf.


Vollkommen richtig, denn es geht um Zensur, da ist mir egal, ob das Propaganda ist oder nicht. Es geht hier um Bevormundung, der Staat will einem vorschreiben, was man lesen darf und was nicht. Sonst würde es ja reichen, darüber zu informieren, dass es Propaganda ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, denn es geht um Zensur, da ist mir egal, ob das Propaganda ist oder nicht. Es geht hier um Bevormundung, der Staat will einem vorschreiben, was man lesen darf und was nicht. Sonst würde es ja reichen, darüber zu informieren, dass es Propaganda ist.


Wie gesagt, es gibt immer noch genug Schwurbel Medien, die du konsumieren kannst.
Du scheinst nicht verstehen zu wollen, was Zensur überhaupt bedeutet.
Fahr doch mal in die Länder, die alles zensieren und die Leute ins Gefängnis werfen, die dagegen protestieren.
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass einigen nicht klar ist, wo sie leben und dass diese Freiheiten mit vielen Opfern erkämpft worden sind.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... übersetzungsfehler oder ernst gemeint?


schätze mal fehler. google macht das an der stelle mal anders. im allgemeinen finde ich aber die deepl-übersetzungen besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt immer noch genug Schwurbel Medien, die du konsumieren kannst.


Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine Zensur gibt, das willst du nur schönreden.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht verstehen zu wollen, was Zensur überhaupt bedeutet.


Dann erkläre doch mal, was das ist, wenn du so superschlau bist.
Ich bleibe dabei: Websperren sind Zensur, die Telekom zensiert momentan.

Zur Situation in Russland:
Zumindest einige TOR-Exits da können facebook.com nicht mehr erreichen. Die Sperren scheinen also nur teilweise wirksam zu sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. März 2022)

Das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler. Ich kann kyrilisch und spreche Bosnisch, was als slawische Sprache ja ähnelt. Da steht "Denazifikacij", was soviel wie Entnazifizierung bedeutet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> schätze mal fehler. google macht das an der stelle mal anders. im allgemeinen finde ich aber die deepl-übersetzungen besser.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__





						денацификация - LEO: Übersetzung im Russisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
					

Lernen Sie die Übersetzung für 'денацификация' in LEOs Russisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch. Mit Flexionstabellen der verschiedenen Fälle und Zeiten ✓ Aussprache und relevante Diskussionen ✓ Kostenloser Vokabeltrainer ✓




					dict.leo.org
				



денацификация -- Entnazifizierung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss auch nicht. Die betroffenen Sender betreiben Falschinformationen und Hetze. Das muss man nicht erst per Gericht klären, man kann direkt handeln.



Doch, eigentlich wäre es in einem Rechtsstaat die Aufgabe von Gerichten, das festzulegen. Eventuell noch der Strafverfolgung im ersten Schritt. Aber garantiert nicht der Politik.



> Die Sendern könnten ja gerichtlich gegen die Sperrung vorgehen



Allerdings müssen sie dazu direkt vor den EUGH, wo Entscheidungen gerne ewig dauern.



> Ist doch bei Corona nicht anders gewesen. Der Staat hat was entschieden und die Gerichte haben dann später diese Entscheidungen wieder zum Teil gekippt.



Gegen Corona hat die deutsche Regierung auf Grundlage von Notfallsonderregelungen einige Freiheiten gehabt. Im Medienrecht gibt es so etwas nicht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, denn es geht um Zensur, da ist mir egal, ob das Propaganda ist oder nicht. Es geht hier um Bevormundung, der Staat will einem vorschreiben, was man lesen darf und was nicht. Sonst würde es ja reichen, darüber zu informieren, dass es Propaganda ist.



Nein. Der Staat schreibt vor, dass Unwahrheiten nicht verbreitet werden dürfen. Was wohl auch legitim ist, denn das sind zum Teil Straftaten mit schwerwiegenden Folgen, sowas muss man also verbieten können. (z.B. wenn mit Falschinformationen ein Lynchmob gegen jemanden aufgewiegelt werden soll. z.B. ukrainische Präsidenten)

Was es dagegen aus gutem Grund nicht gibt: Eine Möglichkeit, die es dem Staat erlaubt, inhaltlich in Medien einzugreifen. (Was aber nötig wäre, um neben Propaganda darüber zu informieren, dass es Propaganda ist.)


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine Zensur gibt, das willst du nur schönreden.


Es darf eben nicht alles verbreitet werden und wenn Inhalte mit Gesetzen kollidieren ist das legitim.
Dazu gehören Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zum Mord usw.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es darf eben nicht alles verbreitet werden und wenn Inhalte mit Gesetzen kollidieren ist das legitim.
> Dazu gehören Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zum Mord usw.


Nur gab es bisher da Gerichtsverfahren, diese gibt es hier nicht. Und genau das stinkt zum Himmel.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

Ja doch es gibt Zensur und man darf dies auch kritisieren.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja doch es gibt Zensur und man darf dies auch kritisieren.


Aber was wird denn zensiert?


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Komisch dort wo es die meisten Freiheiten gibt wird am meisten Zensur geschrien.

Vielleicht weil hier viele immer noch nicht begriffen haben, dass Meinungsfreiheit nicht bedeutet, dass man all das sagen und schreiben darf was man denkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was da jetzt zensiert wird?
> *Findest du das denn richtig, dass Hetze und Falschmeldungen verbreitet werden?*
> Wo ist dann die Grenzer dieser "Pressefreiheit"?


Nun scheinbar ist diese Grenze zumindest nicht ab der Bild zu suchen, die regelmäßig gegen und über sozial Schwächere, Arbeitslose und andere Gruppen / Minderheiten hetzt und rumlügt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was wird denn zensiert?


Du scheinst echt nicht in der Lage zu sein, einen Thread zu lesen oder bist extrem vergesslich.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar ist diese Grenze zumindest nicht ab der Bild zu suchen, die regelmäßig gegen sozial Schwächere, Arbeitslose und andere Gruppen hetzt und rumlügt.


FOCUS hat doch auch schon Blödsinn erzählt, ich meine es ging da um die Videos vom AGK. Ich kenne kein Medium, in dem ich noch keinen Blödsinn gelesen habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du scheinst echt nicht in der Lage zu sein, einen Thread zu lesen oder bist extrem vergesslich.
> 
> FOCUS hat doch auch schon Blödsinn erzählt, ich meine es ging da um die Videos vom AGK. Ich kenne kein Medium, in dem ich noch keinen Blödsinn gelesen habe.


Blödsinn erzählt jeder mal, mich wie bei jeden anderen hier im Thread / Forum (z.B.) eingeschlossen, da sind Medien, wo eben auch nur Menschen arbeiten, absolut keine Ausnahme.

Entsprechend geht es dabei eben auch ehr dadrum wie bewusst und regelmäßig man halt diesen Blödsinn erzählt und da sind solche "Qualitätsblätter" wie eine Bild halt auffällig oft ganz vorne dabei, wenn man sehr gezielt und regelmäßig gegen und über gewisse Sachen stichelt, lügt und hetzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was wird denn zensiert?


Wenn etwas nicht ausgestrahlt wird oder in Angebote aufgenommen wird etc. wurde es zensiert. Der Staat zensiert nach Kritierien die erfüllt werden müssen und diese Kritierien dürfen kritisiert werden. Das ist so in Deutschland.



RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch dort wo es die meisten Freiheiten gibt wird am meisten Zensur geschrien.


Ja das wird daran liegen das Leute sich nicht sagen, ja in dem Ort dieser Welt wird viel mehr zensiert, deswegen bin ich damit einverstanden, wenn hier bestimmt Dinge zensiert werden. Da geht es auch nicht um die Anzahl sondern warum usw. Das Argument das in anderen Ländern so gut wie nichts konsumiert werden darf etc. zieht halt nicht. Warum sollte ich sowas als Messlatte nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du scheinst echt nicht in der Lage zu sein, einen Thread zu lesen oder bist extrem vergesslich.


Dann sag es doch einfach mal.
Was sagen diese Sender genau?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sag es doch einfach mal.


Du scheinst einfach schwer von Begriff zu sein oder nur zu trollen. Es ging um die DNS-Sperren für de.rt.com


Threshold schrieb:


> Was sagen diese Sender genau?


Zu was?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zur Situation in Russland:
> Zumindest einige TOR-Exits da können facebook.com nicht mehr erreichen. Die Sperren scheinen also nur teilweise wirksam zu sein.


konnte vorhin mit ner russ. ip auch  noch auf twitter & das fratzenbuch zugreifen. heißen muss das nichts, möglicherweise gibts da ja auch andere möglichkeiten. von den ganzen rezensionen zur sache auf google maps sieht man ja auch nichts. ^^


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar ist diese Grenze zumindest nicht ab der Bild zu suchen, die regelmäßig gegen und über sozial Schwächere, Arbeitslose und andere Gruppen / Minderheiten hetzt und rumlügt.


zwei dinge:
1. #HaltdieFresseBild
2. https://raw.githubusercontent.com/autinerd/anti-axelspringer-hosts/master/axelspringer-hosts

wenn ich mal an der tanke oder in nem kiosk bin und das #Drecksblatt wieder mal am hetzen ist, dreh ich das obere immer um, damit vllt. der ein oder andere dran vorbeisieht.

& damit schönen, ruhigen Abend euch. //read_only


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du scheinst einfach schwer von Begriff zu sein oder nur zu trollen. Es ging um die DNS-Sperren für de.rt.com
> 
> Zu was?


Und was berichtet RT denn so?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was berichtet RT denn so?


Schau doch selber, oder muss man dir alles vorkauen?


----------



## TrueRomance (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, denn es geht um Zensur, da ist mir egal, ob das Propaganda ist oder nicht. Es geht hier um


Es kann auch noch anders benannt werden. Schutz unserer Demokratie, unseres Wertesystems und unserem friedlichen Zusammenleben. Mir gehen die kleingeistigen Kommentare derer die meinen, komplexe Zusammenhänge mit Schwurbel erklären zu können, ziemlich auf die Nerven. Es werden Feindbilder geschürt die keine sind.

Seit neuestem sind zum Beispiel die Grünen Schuld an den aktuellen Spritpreisen. Das ist einfach nur peinlich.

Wozu braucht man eigentlich RT? Eine ähnliche Situationsanalyse gibt's doch auch von den ganzen Experten in den Kommentarspalten bei Facebook sobald unsere Medien etwas berichten.


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> 1. #HaltdieFresseBild


Das geht besser: Enteignet Springer.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau doch selber, oder muss man dir alles vorkauen?


Hab ich doch gesagt, sie verbreiten Lügen  und hetzen.
Wieso also findest du es gut, dass Medien  sowas machen, das nichts mit Pressefreiheit zu tun hat?


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigentlich RT? Eine ähnliche Situationsanalyse gibt's doch auch von den ganzen Experten in den Kommentarspalten bei Facebook sobald unsere Medien etwas berichten.


Sag ich ja, es gibt immer noch genug Schwurbler. Die Wagenknecht laber immer noch gülle. Unerträglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es kann auch noch anders benannt werden. Schutz unserer Demokratie, unseres Wertesystems und unserem friedlichen Zusammenleben. Mir gehen die kleingeistigen Kommentare derer die meinen, komplexe Zusammenhänge mit Schwurbel erklären zu können, ziemlich auf die Nerven. Es werden Feindbilder geschürt die keine sind.


Die DDR wollte sich auch mit ihrem Antifaschistischen Schutzwall gegen was schützen. Zensur ist und bleibt immer Bevormundung.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Seit neuestem sind zum Beispiel die Grünen Schuld an den aktuellen Spritpreisen. Das ist einfach nur peinlich.


Die sind durch Wünsche nach hohen Steuern und Abgaben da auch sehr verdächtig.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigentlich RT? Eine ähnliche Situationsanalyse gibt's doch auch von den ganzen Experten in den Kommentarspalten bei Facebook sobald unsere Medien etwas berichten.


Ich habe es einfach gerne, wenn ich mir auch die Propaganda anderer Länder ansehen kann. Wenn ich dann Propaganda aus verschiedenen Ecken sehe, kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen, wie die halbwegs ticken.

Ich nutze z.B. auch gerne mal die Angebote der BBC. Andere Sachen interessieren mich aber nicht die Bohne, ich brauchte z.B. keine ARD, schaue ich nie, trotzdem bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass sowas zensiert werden soll.


Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, sie verbreiten Lügen  und hetzen.
> Wieso also findest du es gut, dass Medien  sowas machen, das nichts mit Pressefreiheit zu tun hat?
> 
> Sag ich ja, es gibt immer noch genug Schwurbler. Die Wagenknecht laber immer noch gülle. Unerträglich.


Dann soll da bitte der Staatsanwalt gerichtlich vorgehen, und nicht die EU-Kommission ein Verbot anordnen.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe es einfach gerne, wenn ich mir auch die Propaganda anderer Länder ansehen kann. Wenn ich dann Propaganda aus verschiedenen Ecken sehe, kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen, wie die halbwegs ticken.


Nur ist es halt so, dass 99% der Propagandakonsumenten diesen Schwachsinn für die Wahrheit halten und nicht wissen, dass RT genau das sendet, was der Kreml erfindet. In den letzten 2 Jahren hat das ungeahnte Ausmaße angenommen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die DDR wollte sich auch mit ihrem Antifaschistischen Schutzwall gegen was schützen.


Ich erkenne Parallelen zu den aktuellen Geschehnissen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann soll da bitte der Staatsanwalt gerichtlich vorgehen, und nicht die EU-Kommission ein Verbot anordnen.


Hier läuft das eben anders herum, weil es ja keinen EU Staatsanwalt gibt. Die EU verhängt ja auch Strafgelder gegen Unternehmen oder Kartelle und so weiter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier läuft das eben anders herum, weil es ja keinen EU Staatsanwalt gibt. Die EU verhängt ja auch Strafgelder gegen Unternehmen oder Kartelle und so weiter.


Da gibt es aber klare Gesetze dazu, wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden von der EU gibt es da auch ein Gericht.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe es einfach gerne, wenn ich mir auch die Propaganda anderer Länder ansehen kann. Wenn ich dann Propaganda aus verschiedenen Ecken sehe, kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen, wie die halbwegs ticken.



ist ja auch richtig man muss ja die Unterschiede sehen und sich dann ein Bild machen. Dann versteht man erste die Komplexität, es gibt aber Leute die wollen einen lieber bevormunden und heulen dann rum wenn man das man sich selber ein Bild macht. Richtig kindisches benehmen, weil es dumme Menschen gibt müssen die klugen geschützt werden.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Das hier ist übelste Zensur



> ARD und ZDF setzen nach der Verabschiedung des neuen russischen Mediengesetzes die Berichterstattung aus ihren Moskauer Studios vorläufig aus. Die beiden öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender prüften die Folgen des Gesetzes, teilte eine Sprecherin des WDR mit. Von ihren anderen Standorten aus würden die Sender weiter umfassend über das Geschehen in Russland und der Ukraine informieren. Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hatte am Freitag mehrere Gesetze verabschiedet, die die freie Meinungsäußerung einschränken. Demnach drohen bis zu 15 Jahre Haft für die Verbreitung von angeblichen "Falschinformationen" über die russischen Streitkräfte. Als Folge hatten mehrere internationale Medien erklärt, ihre Arbeit im Land ganz oder teilweise einzustellen.


Quelle: ARD und ZDF setzen Berichterstattung aus Moskau vorläufig aus


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> ist ja auch richtig man muss ja die Unterschiede sehen und sich dann ein Bild machen. Dann versteht man erste die Komplexität, es gibt aber Leute die wollen einen lieber bevormunden und heulen dann rum wenn man das man sich selber ein Bild macht. Richtig kindisches benehmen, weil es dumme Menschen gibt müssen die klugen geschützt werden.


Exakt das ist, was jetzt hier zu passieren droht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das hier ist übelste Zensur
> 
> Quelle: ARD und ZDF setzen Berichterstattung aus Moskau vorläufig aus


Richtig, aber das macht *unsere* Zensur kein Bisschen besser.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nur ist es halt so, dass 99% der Propagandakonsumenten diesen Schwachsinn für die Wahrheit halten und nicht wissen, dass RT genau das sendet, was der Kreml erfindet.


Ich finde die Ausmaße immer so unfassbar krass.
Die Märchen von irgendwelchen Nazis und Ukrainer nehmen eigene Leute als Geiseln und hastenichtgesehen sind von mir aus noch "normale" Kriegspropaganda. Usual stuff.
Aber die behaupten ja grade ernsthaft in bzw. auf Kiew und andere Großstädte würde gar nicht geschossen, es gibt gar keinen Krieg und die Spezialoperation ist komplett friedlich. 

Es ist einfach in einer unwirklichen und erschaudernden Weise faszinierend, dass offenbar riesige Menschengruppen so einen Bullshit wirklich glauben. Das hätte ich nach Jahrzehntelanger Propaganda über Generationen erwartet die nie irgendwas anderes gesehen haben und auch keine Chance dazu hatten (Nordkorea und so) aber dass diese Methoden in derart abartigen Ausmaßen auch in Russland und sogar stellenweise in der westlichen Welt funktionieren hat mich schon zu Trump-Zeiten regelmäßig an meinem Verstand zweifeln lassen.

Dass solche Methoden bei besonders bildungsfernen Leuten funktionieren (die auch glauben Merkel ist ein Reptiloid der mit einer erfundenen Pandemie alle unterjochen will um dann das Adrenochrom der Kinder zu saufen usw.) ok, aber wir reden ja hier von breiten Bevölkerungsschichten und nicht nur vom unteren einen Prozent von Vollidioten. Irre. Einfach irre.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hier ist übelste Zensur
> 
> 
> Quelle: ARD und ZDF setzen Berichterstattung aus Moskau vorläufig aus


Das machen ja jetzt alle, weil man nicht weiß, wie es weiter geht, wenn tatsächlich mal westliche Journalisten verhaftet werden und für 15 Jahre im Gefängnis verschwinden.
Russland ist zu einer Diktatur geworden. Echt schlimm.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass solche Methoden bei besonders bildungsfernen Leuten funktionieren (die auch glauben Merkel ist ein Reptiloid der mit einer erfundenen Pandemie alle unterjochen will um dann das Adrenochrom der Kinder zu saufen usw.) ok, aber wir reden ja hier von breiten Bevölkerungsschichten und nicht nur vom unteren einen Prozent von Vollidioten. Irre. Einfach irre.


Und wenn die dann auch noch, genau wie beim Big C Thema, dann mit Weisheiten daherkommen wie "Wacht auf!" dann bekomme ich Aggros. Die beschimpfen immer wieder die Presse als "Mainstream" oder "Lügen" Presse und behaupten von sich, dass sie alles kritisch hinterfragen aber fallen ständig auf den Propagandamist rein.
Bzw sie wollen das auch glauben. Die Wahrheit ist ja zu einfach und langweilig.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn die dann auch noch, genau wie beim Big C Thema, dann mit Weisheiten daherkommen wie "Wacht auf!" dann bekomme ich Aggros. Die beschimpfen immer wieder die Presse als "Mainstream" oder "Lügen" Presse und behaupten von sich, dass sie alles kritisch hinterfragen aber fallen ständig auf den Propagandamist rein.
> Bzw sie wollen das auch glauben. Die Wahrheit ist ja zu einfach und langweilig.


Erinnert alles an Flacherdler. Die sagen auch ständig, dass man nichts glauben sondern selbst überprüfen soll.
Überprüft man dann und kommt zum Ergebnis, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, wird man als Systemling beschimpft. 
Es gibt einfach Typen, die du mit Argumenten nicht mehr erreichen kannst.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

Russen fliehen aus eigenem Land – aus Angst vor Wehrdienst
					

Putin vertreibt die eigenen Bürger: Die Züge von St. Petersburg nach Helsinki...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn die dann auch noch, genau wie beim Big C Thema, dann mit Weisheiten daherkommen wie "Wacht auf!" dann bekomme ich Aggros. Die beschimpfen immer wieder die Presse als "Mainstream" oder "Lügen" Presse und behaupten von sich, dass sie alles kritisch hinterfragen aber fallen ständig auf den Propagandamist rein.


Das dabei entstehende Ohnmachtsgefühl ist (neben dem das man im Krieg sowieso als einzelner hat) für mich so bitter. Von Politik habe ich praktisch Null Peilung, von Kriegsführung und Propaganda abgesehen von meiner damals noch verpflichtenden Zeit bei der Bundeswehr ebenso wenig. Die Lage hier ist aber ja doch ziemlich eindeutig wer da der Kriegstreiber ist, auch wenn sowas natürlich nicht grundlos passiert (was natürlich keine Rechtfertigung ist) und man trotz aller Verschmähung von Putin durchaus hinsehen darf warum er tut was er tut.
Beim Coronathema wars bzw. ists für mich persönlich manchmal noch viel schlimmer weil ich tatsächlich maln paar Semester Gentechnik als Wahlfach studiert habe und beispielsweise ziemlich genau weiß was mRNA ist und wie man damit umgeht und wo Chancen und Risiken sind oder wie exakt ein PCR Test funktioniert (ich hab die damals selbst gemacht im Labor  ) usw. - wenn da dann die Schwachsinnstheorien kommen (etwa dass man seine DNA damit ändert usw.) platzt mir gefühlt der Schädel weil man eben nicht das Wissen aus zig Stunden Studium eines sehr komplexen Themas in 2 Minuten in einen Verschwörungstheoretiker reinbekommt damit er versteht warum das alles Bullshit ist was er glaubt.
Ich befürchte, so manchen Politologen/Experten ergeht es da grade genauso.

@Jahtari: Ich glaube, dass das nicht allzu viele sind (ein paar volle Züge sind ja nur ein Wimpernschlag)... gibts da Schätzungen? Weil "Tausende" sind bei keine Ahnung 150 Millionen Russen (?) Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

Beim Corona Thema macht man es sich ja genauso einfach sagt ja alle die gegen die Maßnahmen demonstrieren sind natürlich Nazis, das kennen wir irgendwoher nicht ? Und so ist es ja nicht, ist ja nicht komplex genug sondern eine sehr einfach Sichtweise.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Beim Corona Thema macht man es sich ja genauso einfach sagt ja alle die gegen die Maßnahmen demonstrieren sind natürlich Nazis


das ist eine glatte


*LÜGE!*


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das ist eine glatte
> 
> 
> *LÜGE!*





DKK007 schrieb:


> ...Anhand der Impfquote lässt sich mittlerweile ja auch ganz gut auf die Afd/Naziquote schließen, da sich beides indirekt proportional verhält...


Nach kurzer Suche hier im Forum...


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Suche hier im Forum...


Aber ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Die AfD z.B. ist zum großen Teil gegen das impfen.
Und in manchen Gebieten Ostdeutschlands, wo es viele Rechtsextreme gibt, gibt es auch viele Impfverweigerer.
Was aber nicht bedeutet das alle Menschen welche gegen Corona demonstrieren automatisch Nazis sind.
Wobei man aber kritisieren kann, dass sie zusammen mit Rechtsextremen auf die Straße gehen.
Und sich nicht richtig davon distanzieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

Äh bevor das ausartet - bitte zurück zum Threadthema, danke!


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Die AfD z.B. ist zum großen Teil gegen das impfen.
> Und in manchen Gebieten Ostdeutschlands, wo es viele Rechtsextreme gibt, gibt es auch viele Impfverweigerer.
> Was aber nicht bedeutet das alle Menschen welche gegen Corona demonstrieren automatisch Nazis sind.
> Wobei man aber kritisieren kann, dass sie zusammen mit Rechtsextremen auf die Straße gehen.
> Und sich nicht richtig davon distanzieren.


Nun ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen wie gefährlich es werden kann, wenn man solchen Leuten bei der Jagd auf irgendwelche ominösen eingebildeten Nazis freien Lauf lässt. Schließlich findet gerade ein richtiger Krieg auch im Namen einer Entnazifizierung statt, womit wir wieder beim Topic sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Cogent: Führender US-Internetprovider wirft russische Kunden aus seinem Netz
					

Mit Cogent hat einer der größten Backbone-Betreiber weltweit seinen Kunden aus Russland wegen des Ukrainekriegs gekündigt. Große Telcos vor Ort sind betroffen.




					www.heise.de
				




Wenn es so weitergeht wird das Internet so wie wir es kennen bald nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Noch was zu den Klitschko Brüdern:



> Die Brüder Wladimir und Vitali Klitschko wollen in der Ukraine bleiben und weiter gegen die russischen Truppen kämpfen. Es bleibe ihnen keine andere Wahl als zu kämpfen, sagte Vitali Klitschko, der Bürgermeister von Kiew, in einem gemeinsamen Interview mit seinem Bruder der »Welt am Sonntag«. Für ihn wäre es »richtig peinlich«, wenn er als gewählter Bürgermeister jetzt sein Land verlassen würde. »Wenn ich ginge, wäre das Verrat und ich könnte niemals mehr in den Spiegel sehen. Wir bleiben hier.«


und


> In einer auf Instagram veröffentlichten Videobotschaft forderten die Brüder Papst Franziskus, den Dalai Lama und weitere geistliche Oberhäupter der Welt auf, die Ukraine zu unterstützen. »Kommen Sie nach Kiew und zeigen Ihre Solidarität mit dem ukrainischen Volk«, sagt Klitschko auf Englisch.


Quelle: Klitschko-Brüder wollen Kiew nicht verlassen

Ich hoffe das die beiden da lebend rauskommen. Für mich sind es Legenden.
Aber Putin hat wohl Killerkommandos der "Wagner Gruppe" auf sie und den Präsidenten angesetzt:

Gruppe Wagner

Eine private Söldnerfirma aus Russland. 
Das amerikanische Gegenstück wäre   Academi ehemals "Blackwater". Auch private Söldner.
Beide Firmen haben gemeinsam das sie Kriegsverbrechen beschuldigt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich erkenne Parallelen zu den aktuellen Geschehnissen.


Manch einer kann halt auch aus kleinen weißen Hunden und Fischen die Zukunft lesen. 

Sorry, aber wo sind da klare Parallelen zur "Mauer" in der DDR?
Die "Mauer" welche die DDR errichtet hat diente der Diktatur in ihrem primären Zweck dazu zu verhindern das der Staat bzgl. seiner Bevölkerung, vor allen bei den Akademikern, förmlich ausblutet, da zwischen 1949 und 1962 die Bevölkerung in der DDR bereits um gute 3 Millionen Menschen gesunken war.

Hätte sich das in dem Tempo so forgesetzt, hätte sich die Bevölkerung der DDR bis zur Wende faktisch halbiert gehabt, von etwa 18 Mio. Einwohnern 1949 auf etwa 9 Mio. 1989.
Dadurch das aber durch die Mauer kaum noch jemand die DDR einfach so verlassen konnte, hat man diese Fluchtbewegung in der Bevölkerung verhindert und konnte die Bevölkerungszahl "stabilisieren".

Das man es einen nach außen hin / in der Propaganda einen "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" nannte, welcher vor den Faschisten in der BRD / im Westen schützen sollte war dabei nicht mehr als reine Schönfärberei, weil es halt positiver klingt, als "Mauer die die Menschen im Land einsperren soll, damit diese Diktatur nicht vor die Hunde geht".

Wo sind da also die Parallelen zu den aktuellen Ereignissen?



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Putin hat wohl Killerkommandos der "Wagner Gruppe" auf sie und den Präsidenten angesetzt...



Diese sollen ja auch schon mindestens 3 Attentate versucht haben zu verüben, wobei die Ukrainische Regierung behauptet das diese verhindert werden konnten weil sie Informationen von Personen aus dem russischen FSB (Innlandsgeheimdienst) zu den Attentaten bekommen hätten.
Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so sicher ob das mit den Informationen aus dem FSB stimmt, oder man da nur versucht Mistrauen im Kreml gegenüber dem eigenen Geheimdienst zu schüren.

Weil es wäre schon reichlich dumm zu äußern woher man die Infos über die Attentate hätte, da man dann eben davon ausgehen kann das man im Kreml alles daran setzen wird dieses Leck zu stopfen und so die Person die einem das zugespielt hat in Gefahr bringt, selbst wenn deren Namen nicht direkt in die Öffentlichkeit posaunt wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Putin hat wohl Killerkommandos der "Wagner Gruppe" auf sie und den Präsidenten angesetzt:


Dass da (vermutlich auf beiden Seiten) inoffizielle ich nenns mal "Spezialeinheiten" unterwegs sind ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich... praktisch kein größerer Krieg der letzten Jahrtausende ist ohne Spione, Attentäter, Fanatiker, Missionare usw. ausgekommen. Die hatten in der Geschichte zwar immer andere Namen (Agenten, Ninjas,...)  und Vorgehensweisen aber die kleine unbekannte Spezialtruppe die sich an nichts halten muss und ein sehr spezielles Ziel verfolgt und von denen offiziell niemand weiß (erst Recht nicht wenn sie gefasst werden) gibts seit Jahrtausenden rund um den Globus. Und nicht selten hatten solche Leute in der Geschichte auch Erfolg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur gab es bisher da Gerichtsverfahren, diese gibt es hier nicht. Und genau das stinkt zum Himmel.


Achja?Wenn jetzt jemand im internet dazu aufruft dich und deine familie, wegen z.b. irgendwelcher straftaten die du nicht begangen hast, aus zu löschen, dann wartest du bis ein gericht anordnet das der post gelöscht werden soll? Und ja, das wären dann auch nur falsch-informationen bzw. propaganda gegen dich.
Aber ich sehe das argument schon kommen, das das dann ja ein persöhnlicher angriff wäre, nur was ist mit dem persöhnlichen angriff putins gegen die ukrainer?


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn etwas nicht ausgestrahlt wird oder in Angebote aufgenommen wird etc. wurde es zensiert.


Hmmm... Ich schätze mal das hungern, quälen und "säubern" in afganistan geht munter weiter. Davon hören/lesen tut man aber nicht wirklich, also ist das jetzt vom staat zensiert?


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe es einfach gerne, wenn ich mir auch die Propaganda anderer Länder ansehen kann. Wenn ich dann Propaganda aus verschiedenen Ecken sehe, kann ich mir ein Bild davon machen, wie die halbwegs ticken.





Veriquitas schrieb:


> ist ja auch richtig man muss ja die Unterschiede sehen und sich dann ein Bild machen.


...die gefahr ist nur, das man lediglich das glaubt was man will. (sieht man anhand der russen, die in deutschland leben, anscheinend recht gut, wobei manch deutsche genau so sind-> corona-gegner haben sich, zumindest in meinem umfeld, auf`s "putin verstehen" verlegt)


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausmaße immer so unfassbar krass. ...



Da wirst du dich daran gewöhnen müssen. Uns geht es einfach viel zu gut!!! 
Und auch wenn das jetzt keiner lesen will, ich wünsche uns mal einen richtigen krieg direkt vor der eigenen haustür bei jedem daheim! Vieleicht werden die leute dann mal wieder etwas demütiger und merken, was sie am frieden und der allgemeinen sorglosigkeit haben. Aber vor allem sollen sie mal merken, das das keine selbstverständlichkeit ist, genau so wie die (wenn auch nur relativ) freie meinungsäußerung. (die glorifizierung eines gewissen österreichers, der seinen eigenen idealen eines deutschen  selbst nie gerecht wurde, brauch ich jetzt wirklich nicht, genau so wenig wie die glorifizierung eines gewissen russen, dem die deutschen aus dem exil geholfen haben)


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Jahtari: Ich glaube, dass das nicht allzu viele sind (ein paar volle Züge sind ja nur ein Wimpernschlag)... gibts da Schätzungen? Weil "Tausende" sind bei keine Ahnung 150 Millionen Russen (?) Messungenauigkeit.


Kommt darauf an. Rentner werden nicht in den zügen sitzen und wenn die jungen, gebildeten das land verlassen, hat man einen, wenn auch schleichenden, exodus. Aber vieleicht hat das auch etwas gutes. Irgendwann fehlen die leute für die armee und vor allem die, die die atomwaffen warten und bedienen können. So erledigt sich gleich noch ein problem.    (neben der tatsache das putin der nato im moment die staaten in schaaren in die hände treibt)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Cogent: Führender US-Internetprovider wirft russische Kunden aus seinem Netz
> 
> 
> Mit Cogent hat einer der größten Backbone-Betreiber weltweit seinen Kunden aus Russland wegen des Ukrainekriegs gekündigt. Große Telcos vor Ort sind betroffen.
> ...



Drastische Zeiten, drastische Maßnahmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Drastische Zeiten, drastische Maßnahmen.


Ne ganz tolle Sache, das Konzept des Internet zu stören. Wird nämlich auch von Privatleuten zur Kommunikation genutzt. Ohne Internet wären viele Menschen ohne Information.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil es wäre schon reichlich dumm zu äußern woher man die Infos über die Attentate hätte, da man dann eben davon ausgehen kann das man im Kreml alles daran setzen wird dieses Leck zu stopfen und so die Person die einem das zugespielt hat in Gefahr bringt, selbst wenn deren Namen nicht direkt in die Öffentlichkeit posaunt wird.


Vielleicht stammen die Informationen gar nicht vom FSB, sondern  von ganz anderer Stelle, um  Putin zu verwirren.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass da (vermutlich auf beiden Seiten) inoffizielle ich nenns mal "Spezialeinheiten" unterwegs sind ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich... praktisch kein größerer Krieg der letzten Jahrtausende ist ohne Spione, Attentäter, Fanatiker, Missionare usw. ausgekommen. Die hatten in der Geschichte zwar immer andere Namen (Agenten, Ninjas,...)  und Vorgehensweisen aber die kleine unbekannte Spezialtruppe die sich an nichts halten muss und ein sehr spezielles Ziel verfolgt und von denen offiziell niemand weiß (erst Recht nicht wenn sie gefasst werden) gibts seit Jahrtausenden rund um den Globus. Und nicht selten hatten solche Leute in der Geschichte auch Erfolg.


Ja überraschen tut mich das auch nicht. Aber Putin soll sie wohl explizit auf die Klitschkos und den ukrainischen Präsidenten angesetzt haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vieleicht werden die leute dann mal wieder etwas demütiger und merken, was sie am frieden und der allgemeinen sorglosigkeit haben. Aber vor allem sollen sie mal merken, das das keine selbstverständlichkeit ist


Die Schrecklichkeit des Krieges verstehen nur Menschen die ihn erlebt haben. Man kann jungen Generationen die nie einen Krieg selbst erlebt haben (dazu zähle ich ja auch mit schon fast 40) da nur bedingt Vorwürfe machen. Natürlich hast du Recht, dass die Wertschätzung von Sorglosigkeit und Frieden zu klein geworden ist und eben naturgemäß immer weiter abnimmt je länger die letzte Katastrophe her ist und je weniger Überlebende davon noch da sind... aber deswegen den Leuten einen Krieg vor die Haustür zu wünschen ist doch ziemlich daneben.

Die Auswirkungen dieses Konfliktes werden, auch wenn er hoffentlich nicht völlig eskaliert, vielen Leuten hier durchaus die Augen öffnen. Extreme Preise für Energie und manche Nahrungsmittel und Rohstoffe sind da noch der best case - der schlechtere Fall ist dass es selbiges zeitweise einfach nicht mehr gibt, egal zu welchem Preis (ihr kennt das noch von Grafikkarten letztes Jahr? Monatelang nix da? Wenn das bei täglichen Konsumgütern passiert gehts ab...). Wir brauchen keinen heißen Krieg vor der Tür um katastrophale Zustände zu erreichen. 2-3 Tage ohne Strom reichen da bereits aus.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ne ganz tolle Sache, das Konzept des Internet zu stören. Wird nämlich auch von Privatleuten zur Kommunikation genutzt. Ohne Internet wären viele Menschen ohne Information.


Gelesen haste den artikel schon, oder? Auch verstanden? ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen dieses Konfliktes werden, auch wenn er hoffentlich nicht völlig eskaliert, vielen Leuten hier durchaus die Augen öffnen.



Ist die Möglichkeit überhaupt gegeben das es vollkommen eskaliert ? Wenn es ja so weiter geht will Russland es ja mit jedem aufnehmen so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe. Im Endeffekt hat keiner was davon auch Russland nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber deswegen den Leuten einen Krieg vor die Haustür zu wünschen ist doch ziemlich daneben.


Sehe ich anders. Man kann das auch wertschätzen ohne krieg oder not erlebet zu haben, aber es scheint immer welche zu geben die mal einen richtigen dämpfer brauchen.
Aber wenn du es abgeschwächt haben willst, dann wünsche ich uns allen eben einen internet-ausfall für min. 14 tage. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keinen heißen Krieg vor der Tür um katastrophale Zustände zu erreichen. 2-3 Tage ohne Strom reichen da bereits aus.


Das müßte dann schon flächendeckend passieren und das wird es nicht. Dafür gibt es große diesel-notstromer (damit lässt sich das wichtigste betreiben) und wir orientieren uns bei der energie ja schon um. Neben russland wird in zukunft wohl verstärkt afrika gas liefern (via spanien), auch wenn das nicht von jetzt auf gleich passiert.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist die Möglichkeit überhaupt gegeben das es vollkommen eskaliert ? Wenn es ja so weiter geht will Russland es ja mit jedem aufnehmen so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe. Im Endeffekt hat keiner was davon auch Russland nicht.


Russland wird keinen Natostaat angreifen. Weil sie genau wissen das es dann das Ende für alle ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist die Möglichkeit überhaupt gegeben das es vollkommen eskaliert ? Wenn es ja so weiter geht will Russland es ja mit jedem aufnehmen so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe. Im Endeffekt hat keiner was davon auch Russland nicht.


Putin droht im moment nur. Und selbst wenn er atom-raketen einsetzen will... Ich hoffe es ist allen bewußt das er wie rumpelstilzchien um seinen "buzzer" springen und wie wild drauf rum kloppen kann wie er will. Davon wird noch keine rakete starten und den militärs wird sehr wohl bewußt sein, wer als 2ter stirbt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist die Möglichkeit überhaupt gegeben das es vollkommen eskaliert ?





RyzA schrieb:


> Russland wird keinen Natostaat angreifen. Weil sie genau wissen das es dann das Ende für alle ist.


Die Möglichkeit ist durchaus gegeben. Nicht, weil Putin absichtlich die Nato angreift oder ne A-Bombe zündet sondern weil es blöde Un-/Zufälle gibt. Es muss nur im Kriegsverlauf irgendeine fehlgeleitete Rakete der Russen auf NATO-Boden einschlagen oder eines der NATO-Schiffe im Schwarzen Meer treffen und das wars. WW3. Solche Dinge eskalieren leider dann völlig unkontrolliert und gegen jede Vernunft. Trotz (genau wegen solcher DInge bereits eingerichtetem!!) roten Telefon.
Wir hatten schonmal fast den Atomkrieg wegen ner elektronischen Falschmeldung wo der Russe am Abzug glücklicherweise Eier aus Stahl hatte und entgegen der Vorschrift nicht zurückgeschossen hat.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber wenn du es abgeschwächt haben willst, dann wünsche ich uns allen eben einen internet-ausfall für min. 14 tage.


Vernünftiger(er) Vorschlag. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das müßte dann schon flächendeckend passieren und das wird es nicht. Dafür gibt es große diesel-notstromer


Ich meinte ja flächenmäßig. Und die Notstromer schaffen vielleicht ein Krankenhaus zu versorgen aber können nicht verhindern dass Milliardenschäden in der Industrie entstehen. Von den völlig unvorbereiteten Leuten (die nicht mal für 3 Tage Wasser und Nahrung daheim haben) ganz abgesehen.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist allen bewußt das er wie rumpelstilzchien um seinen "buzzer" springen und wie wild drauf rum kloppen kann wie er will. Davon wird noch keine rakete starten und den militärs wird sehr wohl bewußt sein, wer als 2ter stirbt.


Genau. Es müssen wohl immer zwei Leute die Codes eingeben und 3 Leute haben sie.
Wenn dann müsste Putin den anderen schon eine Waffe an den Kopf halten das er den Code eingibt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ist durchaus gegeben. Nicht, weil Putin absichtlich die Nato angreift oder ne A-Bombe zündet sondern weil es blöde Un-/Zufälle gibt. Es muss nur im Kriegsverlauf irgendeine fehlgeleitete Rakete der Russen auf NATO-Boden einschlagen oder eines der NATO-Schiffe im Schwarzen Meer treffen und das wars. WW3. Solche Dinge eskalieren leider dann völlig unkontrolliert und gegen jede Vernunft. Trotz (bereits eingerischtetem!!) roten Telefon.


Solche "Zwischenfälle" hat es meines Wissens immer mal gegeben. 
Nur im Moment sind alle extrem angespannt... das stimmt schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Russen fliehen aus eigenem Land – aus Angst vor Wehrdienst
> 
> 
> Putin vertreibt die eigenen Bürger: Die Züge von St. Petersburg nach Helsinki...
> ...



Finland sollte vorsichtig sein.
Viele Russen im Land + Grenze zu Russland = Ärger




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Jahtari: Ich glaube, dass das nicht allzu viele sind (ein paar volle Züge sind ja nur ein Wimpernschlag)... gibts da Schätzungen? Weil "Tausende" sind bei keine Ahnung 150 Millionen Russen (?) Messungenauigkeit.



150 Millionen Russen = 75 Millionen russische Männer = 25 Millionen Russen im naheliegenden Alter für einen Einzug. Tauglichkeit in Deutschland war vor Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht iirc so bei 50%, in Russland mit weit verbreitetem Alkoholismus wird es nicht besser sein, also haben wir 13 Millionen, die sich Gedanken machen müssten. (Abzüglich noch derer, für die es freudige Gedanken wären)
Da wären voll ausgelastete Transportkapazitäten für tausende PRO TAG zwar immer noch nicht viel, aber auch nicht nichts.

Viel spannender ist aber die Frage nach dem Einzugbereich: Der Flugverkehr ist eingestellt und Finnland ist (schon allein wegen der Spurweite) das einzige europäische Land neben Weißrussland (nützt nichts) und Ukraine (Verbindungen sind gerade schlecht) mit einem guten Zugang zum russischen Schienennetz. Das heißt wir reden hier von der mit Abstand besten Möglichkeit, aus Putins Reichweite zu kommen.

Wenn die oben genannten 13 Millionen sich alle darauf stürzen, dann ist das wie beschrieben nicht wirklich viel. Wenn es dagegen nur diejenigen sind, die relativ direkten Zugang zu St. Petersburg haben, wo die Linie aus Finnland hinführt, also vielleicht nur 1,3 Millionen Menschen, weil Russland einfach arschgroß ist, dann wäre das Anzeichen eines ernsthaften Problems für Putin. Nämlich mehrere Prozent preemtive Deserteure pro Woche. Da nur wenige Leute so aktiv, misstrauisch und schlau sind, rechtzeitig abzuhauen, spräche das für eine aktive Ablehnung der derzeitigen russischen Außenpolitik von 20-30% und das ist doch deutlich mehr, als ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu hoffen gewagt hätte. Vor allem ist es soviel, dass die Zahl der Putinergebenen nicht reichen würde, um die Gegner zu Managen und gleichzeitig die normale Verwaltung und on top auch noch den Krieg am laufen zu halten.

Die nächsten Wochen werden zeigen, wie nah diese doch recht spekulative Hochrechnung an der Wirklichkeit liegt.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich schätze mal das hungern, quälen und "säubern" in afganistan geht munter weiter. Davon hören/lesen tut man aber nicht wirklich, also ist das jetzt vom staat zensiert?


Ich bin keine Spezialist was das angeht aber in einem Spektrum muss alles beleuchtet sein um nicht von Zensur zu sprechen. Wie das rechtlich ist weiß ich nicht, als neutral würde ich garkein Medium bezeichnen also muss man sich auch vieles angkugen. Auch dummes Geschwurbel.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...die gefahr ist nur, das man lediglich das glaubt was man will. (sieht man anhand der russen, die in deutschland leben, anscheinend recht gut, wobei manch deutsche genau so sind-> corona-gegner haben sich, zumindest in meinem umfeld, auf`s "putin verstehen" verlegt)


Die Regierung hat sich was das Thema angeht das selber zuzuschreiben, das es so ist.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 150 Millionen Russen = 75 Millionen russische Männer = 25 Millionen Russen im naheliegenden Alter für einen Einzug.


Das würde auch ungefähr von der Zahl passen welche die Tage in den Medien kursierte: das Russland ca 20 Millionen Reservisten hat. Aber darunter sind nicht nur junge Männer.... dann wäre die Zahl vielleicht noch größer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

Kenne die genaue Altersverteilung nicht, aber das Medianalter liegt bei 40 Jahren, 1/4 ist unter 20 Jahre. Da müssen also viele über 50-60 Sein. zusammen mit zu jung habe ich mal auf 2/3 getippt. Traumkandidaten & Fit sind das noch lange nicht alle, deswegen im nächsten Schritt nochmal der großzügige Abzug bei der Tauglichkeit. (Vielleicht nicht mal großzügig genug; die Tauglichkeit bei den 18 jährigen wird ja vermutlich besser sein, als bei den 40 jährigen)



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist die Möglichkeit überhaupt gegeben das es vollkommen eskaliert ? Wenn es ja so weiter geht will Russland es ja mit jedem aufnehmen so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe. Im Endeffekt hat keiner was davon auch Russland nicht.



Netto hat Russland offensichtlich auch von Putins bisherigem Handeln einen Schaden - aus unserer Sicht. Aber Putin gewichtet anders. Und er weiß, dass die NATO selbst im Falle eines heißen Krieges immer noch alles außer aufgeben tun würde, um eine nukleare Eskalation zu verhindern, was Putin Spielraum für eine konventionelle gibt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wieso er soviel Wert darauf legen sollte, Schaden in NATO-Staaten anzurichten, dass er dafür sein Militär und in Folge vermutlich Teile seines Territoriums opfern würde - aber ich konnte mir ja auch nicht vorstellen, dass er seine Wirtschaft opfert, um in der Ukraine alles kurz und klein zu schlagen.

Vorbereitet sollte man auf alle Fälle sein.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ist durchaus gegeben. Nicht, weil Putin absichtlich die Nato angreift oder ne A-Bombe zündet sondern weil es blöde Un-/Zufälle gibt. Es muss nur im Kriegsverlauf irgendeine fehlgeleitete Rakete der Russen auf NATO-Boden einschlagen oder eines der NATO-Schiffe im Schwarzen Meer treffen und das wars. WW3. Solche Dinge eskalieren leider dann völlig unkontrolliert und gegen jede Vernunft. Trotz (genau wegen solcher DInge bereits eingerichtetem!!) roten Telefon.



Bislang gibt es keine Kampfhandlungen in der Nähe von NATO-Grenzen und die nahe an der Ukraine operierenden NATO-Einheiten wissen, dass sie Provokateure sind und sich in ein Gefahrgebiet bringen. Da bricht niemand den dritten Weltkrieg vom Zaun, wegen eines versehentlichen Treffers. Selbst ein absichtlicher würde vermutlich erstmal nur zum heißen Schlagabtausch in internationalem Ruam führen, wenn nicht eine von beiden Seiten den Einmarsch will (und aktuell sehe ich das bei keiner von beiden, aber siehe oben).



> Ich meinte ja flächenmäßig. Und die Notstromer schaffen vielleicht ein Krankenhaus zu versorgen aber können nicht verhindern dass Milliardenschäden in der Industrie entstehen. Von den völlig unvorbereiteten Leuten (die nicht mal für 3 Tage Wasser und Nahrung daheim haben) ganz abgesehen.



Du bist dir im klaren, dass die Haushalte gerade mal 1/3 unseres Energieverbrauchs ausmachen und Krankhäuser und andere essentielle Infrastruktur nicht so wahnsinnig viel mehr ausmachen? Ehe dein Katastrophenszenario eintritt, können wir durch Stilllegung von Industrie und nicht lebensnotwendigem Gewerbe samt zugehörigem Verkehr unseren Ressourcenverbrauch locker halbieren. Und die anderen Hälfte kriegen wir nicht nur ohne Russland, sondern auch ohne Steigerung bei der Kohlennutzung und ohne zusätzliche Gas- und Ölimporte aus anderen Quellen (die ja alle durchaus möglich sind) versorgt.

Milliardenschäden in der Industrie sind durchaus möglich bis wahrscheinlich, wenn uns Russland dauerhaft den Hahn abdreht. Aber deutschlandweit vermutlich eher im ein bis zweistelligen Milliardenbereich (operativ/wenn man Wertverluste der betroffenen Unternehmen an der Börse ausklammert), was realtiv zu einem BIP in Billionenhöhe noch lange kein Untergang des Abendlandes ist und wenig im Vergleich zu dem, was Corona entweder direkt angerichtet oder indirekt wegen Geschenken von Union und SPD in den Staatsschulden zwischengeparkt hat. Im Vergleich zum Zusammenbruch der russischen Wirtschaft ist es ein Witz, was Putin bei uns anrichten kann. Zwar ein schlechter - aber sagt ja keiner, das Krieg Spaß macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe dein Katastrophenszenario eintritt, können wir durch Stilllegung von Industrie und nicht lebensnotwendigem Gewerbe samt zugehörigem Verkehr unseren Ressourcenverbrauch locker halbieren.


Das können wir nur dann, wenn der Zustand absehbar und planbar ist (oh, bei dem Verbrauch reicht das Gas nur bis Datum XY wir müssen sparen). Davon bin ich jetzt mal nicht ausgegangen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Zusammenbruch der russischen Wirtschaft ist es ein Witz, was Putin bei uns anrichten kann.


Das stimmt glücklicherweise. Es ging in der Diskussion oben auch vorrangig darum manche Leute hier aus ihrem Kuckucksheim zu reißen bzw. was dafür passieren müsste. Für viele Leute reicht ja schon wenn sie 2 Tage nicht ins Netz können und ihr Telefon nicht laden können aus um einen psychischen Kollaps zu erleiden.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das stimmt glücklicherweise. Es ging in der Diskussion oben auch vorrangig darum manche Leute hier aus ihrem Kuckucksheim zu reißen bzw. was dafür passieren müsste. Für viele Leute reicht ja schon wenn sie 2 Tage nicht ins Netz können und ihr Telefon nicht laden können aus um einen psychischen Kollaps zu erleiden.^^


Das kommt halt davon wenn man eine Gesellschaft forciert die meint ihr Selbstwertgefühl wäre davon abhängig sich in Social Media darstellen zu müssen (oh schau mal ich war gerade bei Starbucks, oder ist das Häufchen von meiner Trethupe nicht hübsch) und daher meint das Leben geht an ihr vorbei wenn das nicht möglich ist und auch mehr als eine Woche aufs Party machen verzichten muss.

Aber dafür braucht es auch nicht erst einen Krieg, da reicht bei so manchen schon sowas wie die letzten 2 Jahre Covid, damit sie am Rad gedreht haben, weil am Wochenende eben mal nicht das große Feiern und besaufen möglich war, sowie seine Nachbarn dann in der Woche die ganze Nacht mit der lauten Partymucke und Gegrölle von 10 besoffenen Idioten plus wach zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2022)

Der Rubel hat massiv an Wert verloren. Das werden die Russen bemerken, wenn alles teurer wird und irgendwann werden sie meckern.


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das kommt halt davon wenn man eine Gesellschaft forciert die meint ihr Selbstwertgefühl [...]


Oder über irgendwo in der Welt rumdödeln, z.B. in Form von Veganen Kreuzfahrten 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber dafür braucht es auch nicht erst einen Krieg, da reicht bei so manchen schon sowas wie die letzten 2 Jahre Covid, damit sie am Rad gedreht haben


Viel anderen Ausgleich haben sie ja auch nicht mehr. Die Zahlen an Kleingärten sind, vorallem in den westdeutschen Bundesländern, seit Jahrzehnten drastisch rückläufig. Mehr Kleingarten und Datschen wagen, dann kommen die auch mal auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das können wir nur dann, wenn der Zustand absehbar und planbar ist (oh, bei dem Verbrauch reicht das Gas nur bis Datum XY wir müssen sparen). Davon bin ich jetzt mal nicht ausgegangen.



Stromversorgung Industrie: Minuten. Das ist eine vorgeplante Notfallmaßnahme, wenn sich das Stromnetz nicht mehr anders schützen lässt.
Verkehr Industrie: Stunden. Sobald bekanntgegeben wird, dass Produktion dauerhaft eingestellt wird, macht es auch keinen Sinn mehr, Transporte loszuschicken.
Gasverbrauch Industrie und Energieverbrauch Gewerbe : 1-2 Tage. Länger dauerte es auch bei Corona-Schließungen nicht von Anordnung bis Umsetzung und ein Geschäft, dass morgens nicht aufmacht, hat auch drastisch weniger Stromverbrauch
Verkehr Gewerbe und privat: Je nach Einsicht genauso schnell, vielleicht 3-4 Tage, wenn alle der Meinung, dass ihr eines geplantes Anliegen so wichtig ist, dass sie es jetzt unbedingt noch durchziehen müssen.
...
...
Reserven Gas: Derzeit wohl mehrere Wochen. Bei vollen Speichern mehrere Monate.
Reserven Steinkohle: Vermutlich ähnlich
Reserven Öl: Mehrere Quartale (1 Quartal bei Einstellung aller Lieferungen, nicht nur dem Teil aus Russland)
Reserven Braunkohle: Mehrere Jahrzehnte

Also da sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem. Vermutlich sind unsere Polster sogar groß genug, dass gar nichts zwangsabgeschaltet werden muss, sondern ein Großteil des Ausfalls durch zusätzliche Bestellungen im Rest der Welt kompensiert werden kann und der Rest durch die viel höheren Preise im Zuge dieser Umstellung freiwillig stillgelegt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Gelesen haste den artikel schon, oder? Auch verstanden? ^^


Sehr wohl. Das Problem ist, dass wenn es so weitergeht, ständig irgendwelche Betreiber Ländern drohen werden. Die Leidtragenden sind nur dann alle, die das Internet nutzen möchten.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Tauglichkeit in Deutschland war vor Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht iirc so bei 50%...


Weil niemand mehr Bock darauf hatte und sich auch die BW nicht viel Mühe gegeben hat das Gegenteil zu beweisen . So hat man sich entweder Atteste für irgendwas geholt oder ist gezielt bekifft zur Musterung gelatscht.
Jedenfalls waren das in meiner Umgebung die üblichen Untauglichkeitsgründe.
Wirklich unbrauchbar wahren wohl eher 5-10%. Bei einem autokratischen Staat im Krieg äh mit besonderen Belastungen durch Militärische Sonderoperationen, wird man wohl kaum so Mustern wie die BW vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## Rolk (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil niemand mehr Bock darauf hatte und sich auch die BW nicht viel Mühe gegeben hat das Gegenteil zu beweisen . So hat man sich entweder Atteste für irgendwas geholt oder ist gezielt bekifft zur Musterung gelatscht.
> Jedenfalls waren das in meiner Umgebung die üblichen Untauglichkeitsgründe.
> Wirklich unbrauchbar wahren wohl eher 5-10%. Bei einem autokratischen Staat im Krieg äh mit besonderen Belastungen durch Militärische Sonderoperationen, wird man wohl kaum so Mustern wie die BW vor 15 Jahren.


Ich wurde als T7 eingezogen. Also bedingt tauglich für bedingte Tätigkeiten oder so ähnlich.^^
Selbst im engsten Freundeskreis gibt es mehrere gleichaltrige T1 und T2 gemusterte die nie eingezogen wurden. Ich weis nicht was zu der Zeit alles schief gelaufen ist, aber es muss einiges gewesen sein...


----------



## Eckism (6. März 2022)

Mit 3 gemustert und solang vom Betrieb unabkömmlich gemeldet, bis die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft wurde.^^

Zu dem Drecksverein wäre ich eh nie gegangen...


----------



## TrueRomance (6. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Manch einer kann halt auch aus kleinen weißen Hunden und Fischen die Zukunft lesen.


Mir ging es da nur um die russische Propaganda, die Zensur und das Erfinden der eigenen Wahrheit. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das man es einen nach außen hin / in der Propaganda einen "antifaschistischen Schutzwall" nannte, welcher vor den Faschisten in der BRD / im Westen schützen sollte war dabei nicht mehr als reine Schönfärberei, weil es halt positiver klingt, als "Mauer die die Menschen im Land einsperren


Also prinzipiell ist das eine Parallele. Jetzt will man ja auch die Bevölkerung vor dem Nazi schützen. Diese Schönfärberei findet genauso jetzt in Russland statt. Niemand darf von Invasion und Krieg sprechen und bei Missachtung droht eine Gefängnisstrafe.

Also mir kommt das alles sehr bekannt vor, auch wenn ich die DDR nur als Kind erlebt hab.

Jetzt ist die russische Politik aber sogar einen Schritt weiter gegangen und installierte ein Medium was dem Klassenfeind vermeintlich russische Nachrichten in der jeweiligen Landessprache vorspielt um die Demokratie zu schwächen.


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei man aber kritisieren kann, dass sie zusammen mit Rechtsextremen auf die Straße gehen.
> Und sich nicht richtig davon distanzieren.


Ganz großer Irrtum mein Lieber! Rechtsextreme/Radikale mischen sich gern unter Demos mit "normal" demonstrierenden Menschen. Hab ich selbst oft genug persönlich erlebt, leider...

Gruß


----------



## Lotto (6. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht jeder ein rückrat wie ein kopffüßer und rennt einfach heulend zu mutti!


Ja ist natürlich besser für die Ehre zu sterben. Hier hast ne Medaille dafür.

Mal ein Vergleich: stell dir vor du hebst gerade Geld am EC Automaten ab. Dann kommen zwei Gestalten an, zücken ein Messer, und fordern von dir das Geld, die Karte und die PIN. Was machst du?

A) Du erfüllst bedingungslos die Forderungen. Lebst damit evtl. etwas Geld zu verlieren (weils evtl. die Bank nicht zahlt) und Aufwand für Kartensperre/neue Karte etc. zu haben.

B) Da du im Recht bist, du der Gute und die die Bösen denkst du gar nicht daran denen irgendwas zu geben. Das sagst du den Typen dann auch ins Gesicht, woraufhin auch schon das Messer in deinen Rippen steckt. Noch während du zu Boden gehst wird auf dich eingetreten und dein Geld entwendet. Aber hey, du warst im Recht!

Die Polzei empfiehlt hier, genauso wie der gesunde Menschenverstand, übrigens Variante A.
Manchmal ist es halt schlauer nicht die Konfrontation zu suchen, auch wenn man im Recht ist.
Hier im Forum würden aber die Meisten anscheind Variante B wählen. Weil sie ja die Guten und im Recht sind, und sich nichts gefallen lassen.

Nochmal: natürlich hat Putin Schuld an der ganzen Misere, er ist der Aggressor. Das streitet niemand ab. Trotzdem wäre es für die Ukraine möglich gewesen Leid, Tod und Zerstörung zu entgehen bzw. zu verhindern. Ihre Entscheidung es nicht zu tun, und nun müssen sie eben auch mit den Konsequenzen daraus klarkommen/leben. Ganz nüchtern und emotionslos betrachtet.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Rechtsextreme/Radikale mischen sich gern unter Demos mit "normal" demonstrierenden Menschen. Hab ich selbst oft genug persönlich erlebt, leider


moin. und warum werden die nicht aktiv ausgegrenzt? geht auf demos mit vielen leuten recht einfach - wenn mans denn will.
(keine diskussion hier dahingehend bitte, gehört hier nicht her - ist nur so n denkanstoß für alle...)


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> moin. und warum werden die nicht aktiv ausgegrenzt? geht auf demos mit vielen leuten recht einfach - wenn mans denn will.
> (keine diskussion hier dahingehend bitte, gehört hier nicht her - ist nur so n denkanstoß für alle...)


Weil dann die Lage sehr schnell eskalieren *kann*. Radikale (egal ob Linke/Rechte oder dunkelbunte) haben oft kein Problem mit körperlichen Auseinandersetzungen. Die meisten "Normalos" die ich so kenne, hingegen schon.

Auf deutsch: keiner hat Lust "auf die Schnauze" zu bekommen...

Gruß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Spezialist was das angeht aber in einem Spektrum muss alles beleuchtet sein um nicht von Zensur zu sprechen.


Auch falsch-informationen? Die sind ja nicht immer so offensichtlich und dann kann dir auch etwas unter kommen, was dich zu einem völlig falschen schluss führt.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Regierung hat sich was das Thema angeht das selber zuzuschreiben, das es so ist.


Es ist immer einfach den fehler bei anderen anstatt bei sich selbst zu suchen...


Lotto schrieb:


> Ja ist natürlich besser für die Ehre zu sterben. Hier hast ne Medaille dafür.


Die ist unwichtig. Wichtig ist nur die eigene überzeugung.


Lotto schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich: stell dir vor du hebst gerade Geld am EC Automaten ab. Dann kommen zwei Gestalten an, zücken ein Messer, und fordern von dir das Geld, die Karte und die PIN. Was machst du?


Ich schaue ihn fragend an. Hab ja keine geld-karte. 


Lotto schrieb:


> A) Du erfüllst bedingungslos die Forderungen. Lebst damit evtl. etwas Geld zu verlieren (weils evtl. die Bank nicht zahlt) und Aufwand für Kartensperre/neue Karte etc. zu haben.
> 
> B) Da du im Recht bist, du der Gute und die die Bösen denkst du gar nicht daran denen irgendwas zu geben. Das sagst du den Typen dann auch ins Gesicht, woraufhin auch schon das Messer in deinen Rippen steckt. Noch während du zu Boden gehst wird auf dich eingetreten und dein Geld entwendet. Aber hey, du warst im Recht!


c) Ich betrachte mir erstmal die lage und versuche das überraschungsmoment zu nutzen. Der "gegner" wird, bei seiner aktion, schließlich reichlich nevös sein.

Mal davon ab, dein vergleich ist fehlerhaft. Es müßte eher lauten: 2 gestalten nähern sich dir leise von hinten (siehst du noch in einer spiegelung im automaten), versuchen dich zu überrumpeln, zu fesseln, zu entführen und dir ihren willen auf zu zwingen. Würdest du dir da einfach mit spielen?
Das versucht russland derzeit mit der ukraine, denn selbst wenn sie später abziehen, putin wird eine russland-freundliche regierung hinterlassen die mit russischer unterstützung versuchen wird im sinne putins zu regieren. Letztlich fing das theater ja erst an, als janukowytsch 2014 abgewählt wurde. (der war russland-freundlich und die danach mehr gen westen gewandt)


Lotto schrieb:


> Die Polzei empfiehlt hier, genauso wie der gesunde Menschenverstand, übrigens Variante A.


Edit:
Die polizei empfiehlt außerdem, das man keine messer mit sich führen soll, da diese gegen einen selbst verwendet werden können.


Lotto schrieb:


> Nochmal: natürlich hat Putin Schuld an der ganzen Misere, er ist der Aggressor. Das streitet niemand ab. Trotzdem wäre es für die Ukraine möglich gewesen Leid, Tod und Zerstörung zu entgehen bzw. zu verhindern. Ihre Entscheidung es nicht zu tun, und nun müssen sie eben auch mit den Konsequenzen daraus klarkommen/leben. Ganz nüchtern und emotionslos betrachtet.


Das werden die ukrainer anders sehen. Die wollen eben ihre freiheit behalten und nicht alles aus moskau absegnen lassen müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das werden die ukrainer anders sehen. Die wollen eben ihre freiheit behalten und nicht alles aus moskau absegnen lassen müssen.


Das schaffen die aber nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ganz nüchtern und emotionslos betrachtet.


Das ist eher kurzsichtig, einseitig und naiv betrachtet. Geben wir dem Putin gleich noch als Belohnung die neuen Bundesländer wieder, bevor das Leid über die ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze schwappt. Ach ja, alles was dann noch zwischen Sachsen und der neuen russischen Grenze ist, geben wir auch widerstandslos in top. Bitte lieber Herr Putin, deine SU 2.0
Aber bitte bitte bitte lieber Herr Putin, nur bis Helmstedt.


----------



## Julian K (6. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich: stell dir vor du hebst gerade Geld am EC Automaten ab. Dann kommen zwei Gestalten an, zücken ein Messer, und fordern von dir das Geld, die Karte und die PIN. Was machst du?
> 
> A) Du erfüllst bedingungslos die Forderungen. Lebst damit evtl. etwas Geld zu verlieren (weils evtl. die Bank nicht zahlt) und Aufwand für Kartensperre/neue Karte etc. zu haben.
> 
> B) Da du im Recht bist, du der Gute und die die Bösen denkst du gar nicht daran denen irgendwas zu geben. Das sagst du den Typen dann auch ins Gesicht, woraufhin auch schon das Messer in deinen Rippen steckt. Noch während du zu Boden gehst wird auf dich eingetreten und dein Geld entwendet. Aber hey, du warst im Recht!



Was ist denn bitte das für ein Vergleich? Muss ich, wenn ich den Räubern mein Geld und meine Karten gebe danach auch meine Freiheit, freie Meinungsäußerung (mit sonstiger Aussicht auf Gefängnis) usw. aufgeben? Oder habe ich dann einfach nur ein wenig Geld verloren und minimalen Aufwand neue Karten zu beantragen?

Du "argumentierst" hier schon die ganze Zeit, dass die Leute freiwillig ihre Freiheit aufgeben sollen. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur ganz großer Bullshit.

Und dabei können wir gerne sogar außen vorlassen, dass man damit Putin zeigen würde, dass er sich einfach nehmen kann was er will. Einfach so, ganz ohne Gegenwehr. Großes Kino, wie kann man nur auf so absurde Ideen kommen?

Wenn Menschen nie für ihre Freiheit gekämpft hätten, dann würden wir heute in einer ganz anderen (definitiv für nahezu jeden einzelnen schlimmeren) Welt leben!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das schaffen die aber nicht.


Da lege ich mich nicht fest. Die zeit spielt gegen putin, denn man kann die desinformation nicht ewig aufrecht erhalten. Was denkst du denn, warum er derzeit so auf`s tempo drückt?
Ich bin mir nur nicht so recht im klaren darüber, was die ausländischen freiwilligen kämpfer (quasi fremdenlegion der ukraine) bewirken können. Da ist ja alles dabei von ehemals einfacher soldat bis elite-kämpfer. Geschickt eingesetzt können die den russen das fürchten lehren und ggf. schweres material erobern.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auch falsch-informationen? Die sind ja nicht immer so offensichtlich und dann kann dir auch etwas unter kommen, was dich zu einem völlig falschen schluss führt.


Es gibt korrekte Informationen und falsche, wenn beide ersichtlich sind kann man keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es ist immer einfach den fehler bei anderen anstatt bei sich selbst zu suchen...


Richtig, deswegen sag ich ja die Regierung soll die Fehler bei sich selber suchen.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt korrekte Informationen und falsche, wenn beide ersichtlich sind kann man keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen.


Funktioniert ja wie man sieht hervorragend. Die, die sich auf den "alternativen" Medien informieren und sich ständig über die Falschinformationen von unseren ÖR Sendern aufregen, sperren sich gegen das Schauen von Tagesschau und Co. 
Seit 20 Jahren kein ÖR geschaut aber sich darüber auskotzen was die für einen Mist senden. Statt dessen wird wild RT, AFD und dümmliche Memes in allen Chats und Gruppen geteilt um allen zu zeigen, wie schlau man ist. Und jetzt wird es nämlich gefährlich.

Aber Du hast sicher einen Vorschlag wie man denen erklärt, dass sie Mist teilen. Wie kann man argumentieren, wenn Argumente und Fakten belächelt und als Lüge abgestempelt werden? Du hast also gerade die Möglichkeit, ein friedliches und harmonisches Zusammenleben zu realisieren. Deutschland wäre frei von Hass, Vorurteilen, Diskriminierung. Der Friedensnobelpreis wäre dir sicher.

Und nochmal, RT.de zeigt keine russischen Nachrichten sondern zeigt uns das, was wir nach Meinung des Kreml sehen sollen. Es zeigt uns wie wir Russland sehen sollen und agiert einzig zu dem Zweck, zu täuschen. Es ist Mittel des Krieges. Der Krieg findet statt, hier in Europa, hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich: stell dir vor du hebst gerade Geld am EC Automaten ab. Dann kommen zwei Gestalten an, zücken ein Messer, und fordern von dir das Geld, die Karte und die PIN. Was machst du?


Na ja, da du nur einen Gegner hast, ist das recht einfach. Du bist der erste und tritts dem mit dem Messer in die Weichteile. Der  geht zu Boden und schreit wie ein Mädchen.
Der andere nimmt in der Zeit die Beine in die Hand und läuft weg.


----------



## narcosubs (6. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Weil dann die Lage sehr schnell eskalieren *kann*. Radikale (egal ob Linke/Rechte oder dunkelbunte) haben oft kein Problem mit körperlichen Auseinandersetzungen. Die meisten "Normalos" die ich so kenne, hingegen schon.
> 
> Auf deutsch: keiner hat Lust "auf die Schnauze" zu bekommen...
> 
> Gruß


Na ja, wenn ich auf einer Demo bin und dort sehe ich Glatzen/Reichskriegsflaggen/whatever (und man erkennt die schon, wenn man es denn will), dann kann ich ja gehen, wenn ich keine Lust habe, auf die Schnauze zu bekommen. Wobei man sich auch dann fragen lassen muss, wieso man diese Auseinandersetzung scheut, nicht aber die mit den angeblichen Vertretern einer Diktatur.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber Du hast sicher einen Vorschlag wie man denen erklärt, dass sie Mist teilen. Wie kann man argumentieren, wenn Argumente und Fakten belächelt und als Lüge abgestempelt werden? Du hast also gerade die Möglichkeit, ein friedliches und harmonisches Zusammenleben zu realisieren. Deutschland wäre frei von Hass, Vorurteilen, Diskriminierung. Der Friedensnobelpreis wäre dir sicher.



Ja kannst ja weiter zensieren, damit du denkst das du dadurch deine Ruhe hast und alles gut ist. Zensur ist kein Verbot, das ist dir schon klar oder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil niemand mehr Bock darauf hatte und sich auch die BW nicht viel Mühe gegeben hat das Gegenteil zu beweisen . So hat man sich entweder Atteste für irgendwas geholt oder ist gezielt bekifft zur Musterung gelatscht.
> Jedenfalls waren das in meiner Umgebung die üblichen Untauglichkeitsgründe.
> Wirklich unbrauchbar wahren wohl eher 5-10%. Bei einem autokratischen Staat im Krieg äh mit besonderen Belastungen durch Militärische Sonderoperationen, wird man wohl kaum so Mustern wie die BW vor 15 Jahren.



Für "militärische Sonderoperationen" willst du weder Kiffer noch Simulanten. Natürlich könnte Russland viel mehr Leute unter Waffen setzen, wenn es um Verteidigung ginge. Aber ein Soldat, hinter den man zwei weitere mit Peitsche stellen muss, macht die Truppe nicht kampfstärker.




Lotto schrieb:


> Nochmal: natürlich hat Putin Schuld an der ganzen Misere, er ist der Aggressor. Das streitet niemand ab. Trotzdem wäre es für die Ukraine möglich gewesen Leid, Tod und Zerstörung zu entgehen bzw. zu verhindern.



Putins Forderung war nicht "Geld oder Leben". Sondern "löst euch auf oder ihr werdet aufgelöst". Welche Option genau hätte die Ukraine denn da deiner Meinung nach wählen sollen, um zu überleben?




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt korrekte Informationen und falsche, wenn beide ersichtlich sind kann man keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen.



Sie sind aber nicht aus sich selbst heraus ersichtlich. Sie zu trennen macht Arbeit und es in an allen Ecken und Enden offensichtlich, dass die Mehrheit der Bürger sich diese Mühe kaum macht und der Aufwand wird um so größer, je mehr Lügen in Umlauf sind. Und wie schon das alte Sprichwort sagt:
Lügen verbreiten ist viel einfacher als Wahrheiten zu vermitteln. Also gibt es von ersteren sehr viel mehr, soviel mehr dass das Aussieben 30 Tage die Woche dauern würde, wenn man nicht dagegen vorginge.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

Man schaut sich merehre Informationen an, nicht alles aus einer Quelle. Die Arbeit muss man sich sowieso machen, wenn der ÖR einen Satz sagt muss der auch nicht stimmen. Ich nehme das nicht gleich als bare Münze. Gerade nach solchen Eskapaden wie Bild Logos weg retuschieren, ist schon starkes Stück was man sich geleistet hat. Trotz Zensur werden die Medien geteilt, das kann nicht verhindert werden. Das war schon vor Social Media etc. der Fall.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. März 2022)

Propaganda aus dem Kreml: Russland hat den Informationskrieg verloren
					

Einst war Russland gefürchtet für seine Falschinformationen im Netz. Aber in diesem Krieg verfangen sie nicht mehr. Eine Spurensuche auf kremltreuen Kanälen.




					www.faz.net
				




fakt ist jedenfalls: die fassade beginnt scheinbar zu bröckeln. kann nur gut sein. irgendwie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man schaut sich merehre Informationen an, nicht alles aus einer Quelle. Die Arbeit muss man sich sowieso machen,



Mehreren "Quellen", soso. Wie viele denn? 5? 10? 50? 5000? Wenn auf jedes Medium, dass zumindest versucht so etwas wie Wahrheit zu erzählen, 100 Lügner kommen, wird auch das nicht reichen.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

Man lernt das übrigens schon in der Schule was Medien betrifft, keine Ahnung warum das für manche weit hergeholt ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man lernt das übrigens schon in der Schule was Medien betrifft, keine Ahnung warum das für manche weit hergeholt ist.


Weil manche es nicht ertragen können, wenn es Inhalte gibt, die ihnen massiv gegen den Strich gehen.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil manche es nicht ertragen können, wenn es Inhalte gibt, die ihnen massiv gegen den Strich gehen.


Genau. Deswegen lehnen die ganzen Schwurbler ja die ÖR ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man lernt das übrigens schon in der Schule was Medien betrifft, keine Ahnung warum das für manche weit hergeholt ist.



Weil es nachweislich die meisten nicht gelernt haben. 

Und weil jeder, der sowas mal sorgfältig gemacht hat, weiß, wie viel Zeit man die Quellenrecherche selbst für nur ein Thema braucht, wenn man sich jetzt des Kreises von Presserat, etc. überprüften Massenmedien bewegt.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Genau. Deswegen lehnen die ganzen Schwurbler ja die ÖR ab.



Ja aber nicht alle die das ablehnen sind Schwurbler, der ÖR wird auch zurecht sachlich kritisiert. Durch Schnittemengen alle in einem Topf zu werfen ist Geschwurbel.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil manche es nicht ertragen können, wenn es Inhalte gibt, die ihnen massiv gegen den Strich gehen.


Nein, die Inhalte sind völlig ok.  Mir gehen eher die gegen den Strich, die permanent etwas ganz großem auf der Spur sind. Vor allem die dahinter stehende Arroganz. Und wenn man die Lüge dann offen legt, gibt's ne fette Schippe Whataboutism. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> der ÖR wird auch zurecht sachlich kritisiert.


Sachlich? Es gibt wirklich viele sachliche Kritikpunkte am ÖR aber irgendwie lese ich diese doch eher selten. Aber sei es drum, als Informationsquelle finde ich den ÖR klasse und bin froh, dass wir diesen haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht alle die das ablehnen sind Schwurbler, der ÖR wird auch zurecht sachlich kritisiert.


Nur meistens dann die "eigenen" Quellen  nicht kritisch hinterfragen. Hat man schon ganz oft erlebt.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sachlich? Es gibt wirklich viele sachliche Kritikpunkte am ÖR aber irgendwie lese ich diese doch eher selten. Aber sei es drum, als Informationsquelle finde ich den ÖR klasse und bin froh, dass wir diesen haben.


Wenn du jetzt Kommentarspalten über das Lügenpressen Gesülze liest ist da auch nichts sachliches bei. Massengeschmack TV berichte ab und an über den Quatsch der im ÖR passiert und das ist zb. ziemlich sachlich.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil es nachweislich die meisten nicht gelernt haben.
> 
> Und weil jeder, der sowas mal sorgfältig gemacht hat, weiß, wie viel Zeit man die Quellenrecherche selbst für nur ein Thema braucht, wenn man sich jetzt des Kreises von Presserat, etc. überprüften Massenmedien bewegt.


Also mir reicht der ÖR alleine nicht und ich hör mir auch Geschwurbel an, weil es micht einfach interessiert, wie Leute auf solche Infos kommen und warum die das verbreiten.


----------



## narcosubs (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur meistens dann die "eigenen" Quellen  nicht kritisch hinterfragen. Hat man schon ganz oft erlebt.


Eben. Von der ach so " sachlichen " Kritik am ÖRR kann ich weit und breit nichts erkennen, stattdessen permanente Diffamierung als "Staatsmedien" usw.. Im Gegenzug werden echte Propaganda-Kanäle, die leicht zu widerlegen wären, ohne zu hinterfragen angenommen und verbreitet. 
Das sind alles nur  Nebelkerzen, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, hier handele es sich um vergleichbare Medien.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Eben. Von der ach so " sachlichen " Kritik am ÖRR kann ich weit und breit nichts erkennen, stattdessen permanente Diffamierung als "Staatsmedien" usw.



Es ist auch nicht notwendig das du diese erkennst es gibt diese.


----------



## Julian K (6. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Eben. Von der ach so " sachlichen " Kritik am ÖRR kann ich weit und breit nichts erkennen, stattdessen permanente Diffamierung als "Staatsmedien" usw.. Im Gegenzug werden echte Propaganda-Kanäle, die leicht zu widerlegen wären, ohne zu hinterfragen angenommen und verbreitet.
> Das sind alles nur  Nebelkerzen, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, hier handele es sich um vergleichbare Medien.


Überwiegend hast Du damit absolut recht.

Es gibt und gab aber tatsächlich auch schon deutliche Kritik an manchen Teilen des ÖR, weil jener teilweise Menschen vor der Kamera beschäftigt hat (oder beschäftigen wollte) oder auch mit Medienunternehmen anderer Nationen zusammengearbeitet hat, die häufig sehr deutliche antiisraelische Positionen vertreten z.B.. Das wurde dann auch bei uns durch andere Presseunternehmen deutlich benannt und kritisiert - woraufhin sich dann der entsprechende Teil des ÖR korrigieren musste usw..

Also es gibt auch schon vernünftige Kritik, aber die betrifft in der Regel ja nicht grundsätzlich den ÖR, sondern einzelne Entscheidungen, die scheinbar ohne eigene ausgiebige Recherche getroffen wurden.

Wie gesagt, überwiegend hast Du aber recht.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2022)

Topic:



> *US-Außenminister Blinken: USA erlauben Kampfjet-Lieferungen an die Ukraine*
> 
> Mitglieder der Nato dürfen Kampfflugzeuge an die Ukraine liefern; die USA erteilten dafür ihre Zustimmung. Das sagte der US-Außenminister Antony Blinken dem Fernsehsender CBS in der Sendung _Face the Nation_ . "Das gibt grünes Licht", sagte Blinken auf die Frage der Moderatorin, ob die USA Kampfjet-Lieferungen von Nato-Partnern an die Ukraine zustimmen würde.
> 
> ...


und



> EU-Ratspräsident Charles Michel hat einer Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine eine Absage erteilt. Der Einsatz von Kampfflugzeugen über der Ukraine könnte unter den derzeitigen Umständen als Eintritt der Nato in den Krieg betrachtet werden und riskiere damit den dritten Weltkrieg, sagte Michel dem französischen Rundfunksender France Inter.
> 
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte die Nato-Staaten wiederholt aufgefordert, eine Flugsverbotszone einzurichten und damit den russischen Angriff auf sein Land einzudämmen. Die westlichen Staats- und Regierungschefs lehnten das ab, weil sie befürchten, damit einen größeren Krieg in Europa auszulösen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: EU-Ratspräsident lehnt Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine ab

Der Nato Generalsekretär hatte auch schon eine Flugsverbotszone über der Ukraine aus verständlichen Gründen abgelehnt.
Neu ist jetzt allerdings das die USA zustimmen das Kampfjets in die Ukraine geliefert werden können.
Das würde die Lage deutlich anheizen.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2022)

Um was für Mig sollte es sich dabei eigentlich handeln? Irgendwelche eingemotten uralten 21 und 23, wo man froh ist, dass man die Entsorgung nicht selber machen muss?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Um was für Mig sollte es sich dabei eigentlich handeln? Irgendwelche eingemotten uralten 21 und 23, wo man froh ist, dass man die Entsorgung nicht selber machen muss?


Müssten bzgl. der Elektronik nach Nato-Standard modernisierte MiG-29 sein.
Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt das Polen noch ältere Modelle der MiG-Reihe in Reserve (eingelagert) / Dienst hat.

Allerdings dürfte die Lieferung von Polen alleine da erstmal keinen signifikanten Unterschied machen, da es im besten Fall noch 28 Maschinen wären, die da geliefert werden könnten....

Dem gegenüber stehen rund 270 russische Maschinen und dann müssten die Ukrainer es auch noch schaffen das ihnen die gelieferten Maschinen nicht von den Russen, wie schon zuvor ihre eigenen Maschinen, bereits einfach am Boden zerschossen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur meistens dann die "eigenen" Quellen  nicht kritisch hinterfragen. Hat man schon ganz oft erlebt.



Ich glaube bei jemandem, der kategoriesches "ablehnen" mit "berechtigter Kritik" gleichsetzt, braucht man nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren. Entweder er will mit whataboutisms Propaganda machen oder er gehört genau zu der Sorte von Leuten, wegen denen man sicherstellen sollte, dass zumindest möglichst wenig Quellen für Unwahrheiten aktiv sind. Viele davon glauben so ziemlich alles, solange mit einem "Die Lügenpresse will euch weismachen ..., aber IN WIRKLICHKEIT ..." einleitet.




RyzA schrieb:


> Neu ist jetzt allerdings das die USA zustimmen das Kampfjets in die Ukraine geliefert werden können.
> Das würde die Lage deutlich anheizen.



Ist das eigentlich eine diplomatische Zustimmung im Sinne von "wir sind auch dafür", eine tatsächliche Genehmigung für Exporte durch ein fremdes Land oder geht es um den anhängenden F-16-Deal für Polen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Müssten bzgl. der Elektronik nach Nato-Standard modernisierte MiG-29 sein.
> Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt das Polen noch ältere Modelle der MiG-Reihe in Reserve (eingelagert) / Dienst hat.
> 
> Allerdings dürfte die Lieferung von Polen alleine da erstmal keinen signifikanten Unterschied machen, da es im besten Fall noch 28 Maschinen wären, die da geliefert werden könnten....
> ...



Überhaupt Flugzeuge einsetzen zu können ist wohl das größere Problem und das wird mit mehr Flugzeugen auch nicht wirklich leichter. Umgekehrt haben die Russen nicht annähernd ihre gesamte Luftwaffe über der Ukraine zusammengezogen und zumindest in den Westteil des Landes haben sie auch einen gewissen Anflugsweg, was den Ukrainern den Einsatz erleichtert.

Im Gespräch waren bislang aber tatsächlich nur die 29er. Wiki listet zwar auch noch Su-22 für die polnische Luftwaffe, aber da hat die Ukraine ihre Gegenstücke schon lange stillgelegt und wird somit keine Piloten und Infrastruktur haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (7. März 2022)

Polen hat schnell klar gemacht dass es keine Kampfjets an die Ukraine liefern kann wie keine Landebahnen für diesen Krieg zu Verfügung stellt, da dies ein direkter Eingriff in den Krieg wär. 

Aber die Amis könnten doch ihre F16 die sie verschenken wollen doch direkt in die Ukraine abliefern. Und wenn sie darauf scharf sind die Ostflanke zu verstärken wäre davon ebenfalls keiner abgeneigt. Polen gibt grünes Licht 👍


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber die Amis könnten doch ihre F16 die sie verschenken wollen doch direkt in die Ukraine abliefern. Und wenn sie darauf scharf sind die Ostflanke zu verstärken wäre davon ebenfalls keiner abgeneigt. Polen gibt grünes Licht 👍


Die ukrainischen Piloten können wohl nur russische Kampfjets fliegen und keine aus dem Westen.
Deswegen war es die Idee das Polen ihre MiGs abgibt und dafür dann US-Kampfjets bekommt.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ukrainischen Piloten können wohl nur russische Kampfjets fliegen und keine aus dem Westen.
> Deswegen war es die Idee das Polen ihre MiGs abgibt und dafür dann US-Kampfjets bekommt.


Die Unterschiede dürften klar sein:
F-16D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mig-29:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liegen  gute 3 Monate Umschulung dazwischen...




Der technologische Unterschied wird bei den modernsten Flugzeugen noch krasser.

Cockpit SU-35S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cockpit F-35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, die Amis sind da gute 15 Jahre vorneweg...
3-fach redundante PC-Systeme, 2xMulitfunktionsscreens, statt 5 separate , nicht informationsgekoppelte Screens
Joysticksteuerung mit Armauflage und noch ein paar nicht offensichtliche Tech.-Geheimnisse...




Grundgütiger Himmel...
Entweder eine irre Zeitungsente oder dem Putin gehen echt die Soldaten aus...








						Russland rekrutiert syrische Kämpfer
					

Die russische Armee zieht in ihrem Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine offenbar ihre Truppen zusammen, um die "Schlüsselschlacht" um Kiew vorzubereiten. Dabei setzen die Invasoren neben der Armee des tschetschenischen Machthabers Ramsan Kadyrow auch auf weitere Kräfte aus dem Ausland.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Was sollen Syrer bei -5° im Strassenkampf in Kiew bitte entscheiden sollen?


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Grundgütiger Himmel...
> Entweder eine irre Zeitungsente oder dem Putin gehen echt die Soldaten aus...
> 
> 
> ...


Wundern tut mich das nicht. Die schicken ja auch tschetschenische Soldaten in den Krieg. Und "Wagner" Söldner.


compisucher schrieb:


> Was sollen Syrer bei -5° im Strassenkampf in Kiew bitte entscheiden sollen?


Vielleicht weil sie Erfahrung darin haben und besonders skrupellos sind?

Die Krieg wird noch brutaler und unschöner als er jetzt schon ist.

Edit:



> Für den Kampf in der Ukraine haben sich nach Angaben von Außenminister Dmytro Kuleba mehr als 20.000 Freiwillige aus 52 Ländern gemeldet. Sie würden in einer neu geschaffenen internationalen Legion dienen. Wie viele der ausländischen Freiwilligen bereits in der Ukraine eingetroffen sind, sagte Kuleba nicht. "Die ganze Welt ist heute auf der Seite der Ukraine, nicht nur mit Worten, sondern mit Taten", sagte Kuleba im ukrainischen Fernsehen. Die Herkunftsländer der Freiwilligen nannte er nicht - manche von ihnen erlaubten ihren Bürgern nicht, für andere Staaten zu kämpfen, sagte der Minister.


Quelle: Ukraine: Tausende ausländische Freiwillige melden sich zum Kampf

Auch für die Ukraine haben sich relativ viele Kämpfer gemeldet.


Außerdem:



> Der Deutsche Journalisten Verband (DJV) fordert alle deutschen Auslandsreporter in Russland auf, aus Sicherheitsgründen schnellstmöglich das Land zu verlassen. "Die internationalen Korrespondenten müssen sofort das Land verlassen", sagt der DJV-Vorsitzende Frank Überall der Zeitung "Augsburger Allgemeinen". Angesichts des unter Präsident Wladimir Putin erlassenen neuen Mediengesetzes sei die freie Arbeit von Journalisten in Russland nicht mehr sicher. "Es ist Aufgabe des Auswärtigen Amts, den deutschen Journalisten in Russland dabei alle nur erdenkliche Hilfe zuteilwerden zu lassen."


Quelle: Journalistenverband fordert Evakuierung deutscher Reporter aus Russland


----------



## JePe (7. März 2022)

Finde ich nicht so abwegig - erspart ihm (vorerst) eine fuer die Bevoelkerung wahrnehmbare Mobilmachung im eigenen Land und damit einhergehend das Eingestaendnis, dass es doch nicht so prall laeuft. Ausserdem duerften syrische Kaempfer weniger gehemmt sein, auf die "slawischen Brueder" zu schiessen.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wundern tut mich das nicht. Die schicken ja auch tschetschenische Soldaten in den Krieg. Und "Wagner" Söldner.


Die Tschetschenen sind auch nix anderes als Söldner von Kadyrow, die wohl wissen wie man die Zivilbevölkerung unterdrückt und Partisanen bekämpft, aber reguläre Streitkräfte der Ukraine sind da eine andere Nummer.
Das Gleiche gilt für die "Wagner" Truppe.
Wenn es so ist, ist es eher Propaganda, um Angst zu schüren, den Kampfwert solcher Truppen dürfte kaum besser, eher schlechter sein, als Freiwillige auf ukrainischer Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn es so ist, ist es eher Propaganda, um Angst zu schüren, den Kampfwert solcher Truppen dürfte kaum besser, eher schlechter sein, als Freiwillige auf ukrainischer Seite.


Mit welcher Begründung? Warum sollten Freiwillige auf ukrainischer Seite besser/gefährlicher sein?


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung? Warum sollten Freiwillige auf ukrainischer Seite besser/gefährlicher sein?


Die einen kämpfen primär für Geld, die anderen für Ihre Heimat.
Wer wird wohl mehr Ar... in der Hose haben?

Die einen kennen sich genau im Umfeld aus, die anderen überhaupt nicht.
Wer hat wohl den taktischen Vorteil?

Die einen sind Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt gewohnt, die anderen, zumindest die Syrer nicht.
Wer hat da den Vorteil?
(Versuche mal bei -10° ein Magazin bei einer AK zu wechseln, ohne dass du dir die Finger verletzt...^^)


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die einen kämpfen primär für Geld, die anderen für Ihre Heimat.
> Wer wird wohl mehr Ar... in der Hose haben?
> 
> Die einen kennen sich genau im Umfeld aus, die anderen überhaupt nicht.
> Wer hat wohl den taktischen Vorteil?


Ja ok das stimmt. 
Deswegen mag ich auch keine Söldner. Weil die nicht für Werte und Prinzipien kämpfen, sondern nur für das meiste Geld.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die einen sind Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt gewohnt, die anderen, zumindest die Syrer nicht.
> Wer hat da den Vorteil?
> (Versuche mal bei -10° ein Magazin bei einer AK zu wechseln, ohne dass du dir die Finger verletzt...^^)


Ist es in Syrien im Winter nicht auch kalt?


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist es in Syrien im Winter nicht auch kalt?


Unbedarft, dass es manchmal auch in Syrien kalt werden kann, sagen die Durchschnittstemperaturen doch schon einiges aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

> Chinas Außenminister Wang Yi hat Russland den Rücken gestärkt. Auf eine Frage nach den internationalen Sanktionen als Reaktion auf den Krieg sagte Wang Yi auf einer Pressekonferenz aus Anlass der Jahrestagung des chinesischen Volkskongresses in Peking: "Egal, wie tückisch der internationale Sturm ist, China und Russland werden ihre strategische Entschlossenheit aufrechterhalten und die umfassende kooperative Partnerschaft in der neuen Ära vorantreiben." . Die Freundschaft zwischen den beiden Völkern sei "unanfechtbar".
> 
> Beide Länder seien enge Nachbarn und strategische Partner. Ihr Verhältnis zähle "zu den wichtigsten bilateralen Beziehungen in der Welt". Die Kooperation sei nicht nur von Nutzen für die Völker beider Länder, "sondern trägt auch zu Frieden, Stabilität und Entwicklung in der Welt bei". Beide Länder lehnten eine Wiederbelebung einer Mentalität des Kalten Krieges ab, ebenso wie ideologische Konfrontation und setzten sich für die Demokratisierung internationaler Beziehungen ein, sagte Wang Yi.


Quelle: China gibt Russland Rückendeckung

Die werden wohl zusammen eine neue Machtachse bilden.


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: China gibt Russland Rückendeckung
> 
> Die werden wohl zusammen eine neue Machtachse bilden.


Wie so oft: Nicht nur darauf schauen, was der große Genosse möglichst höflich und diplomatisch korrekt in die Mikrofone sagt, um ja keinen auf die Füße zu treten, sondern was am Ende tatsächlich gemacht wird: https://www.rnd.de/wirtschaft/china...jekte-auf-eis-YW2HJS474PAVYC3T6EJRRJUZXY.html


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

> Russland hat für Kiew und drei weitere Städte Feuerpausen angekündigt, um Evakuierungen zu ermöglichen. Doch die dafür von russischer Seite vorgeschlagenen Fluchtrouten lehnt die ukrainische Regierung klar ab.
> 
> Das russische Militär veröffentlichte mehrere Fluchtrouten, die aus den vier Städten herausführen sollen. So sollten etwa Menschen aus Kiew zunächst nach Gomel in Belarus gefahren und von dort nach Russland geflogen werden. Von Mariupol aus sollten Zivilisten in die südrussische Stadt Rostow gebracht werden. Flüchtende aus Sumy sollten demnach in der zentralukrainischen Stadt Poltawa vorübergehend eine Unterkunft finden. Russland hat nach eigenen Angaben internationale Hilfsorganisationen informiert. Man werde die Evakuierung mit Kampfdrohnen überwachen, zitieren die Nachrichtenagenturen den russischen Koordinationsstab.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Feuerpausen in vier Städten angekündigt

Flüchtlinge nach Russland schicken? Da kann ich verstehen das die ukrainische Regierung da nicht mitmachen will.


----------



## Poulton (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da liegen gute 3 Monate Umschulung dazwischen...
> 
> Der technologische Unterschied wird bei den modernsten Flugzeugen noch krasser.


Da reicht auch schon ein Blick auf modernere Ausführungen der von dir genannten:
Mig 29K


			https://www.defencetalk.com/military/photos/mig-29k-cockpit.45015/full?d=1514061568
		


Evolution F16 Cockpit




__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ULfBK

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mitsubishi F2 (japanische Weiterentwicklung der F16)


			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7c/cf/31/7ccf31b9a6c08f4e5d89adf68b78c07d.jpg


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

Höhö, die Reaktion aus Teheran wird Putin irritieren...








						Iran reagiert verhalten auf russische Forderungen in Atomverhandlungen
					

Ein anonymer Regierungsvertreter Teherans warf Moskau zunächst vor, eigene Interessen durchsetzen zu wollen. Offizielle Stellen widersprechen nun




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Julian K (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: China gibt Russland Rückendeckung
> 
> Die werden wohl zusammen eine neue Machtachse bilden.


Aus Deinem Zitat:


> Beide Länder seien enge Nachbarn und strategische Partner. Ihr Verhältnis zähle "zu den wichtigsten bilateralen Beziehungen in der Welt". Die Kooperation sei nicht nur von Nutzen für die Völker beider Länder, "sondern trägt auch zu *Frieden, Stabilität und Entwicklung* in der Welt bei".


Die merken halt manchmal auch nicht so recht was sie da eigentlich in was für einer Situation von sich geben.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Aus Deinem Zitat:
> 
> Die merken halt manchmal auch nicht so recht was sie da eigentlich in was für einer Situation von sich geben.


Und dann noch dieser Satz



> Beide Länder lehnten eine Wiederbelebung einer Mentalität des Kalten Krieges ab, ebenso wie ideologische Konfrontation und setzten sich für die *Demokratisierung* internationaler Beziehungen ein, sagte Wang Yi.


----------



## brooker (7. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Aus Deinem Zitat:
> 
> Die merken halt manchmal auch nicht so recht was sie da eigentlich in was für einer Situation von sich geben.


... die Sichtweise und der eigene Standpunkt sind dabei entscheidend!


----------



## Julian K (7. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... die Sichtweise und der eigene Standpunkt sind dabei entscheidend!


Ach ja stimmt, aus Sicht Putins und Chinas sorgt es ja für Stabilität und Frieden in der Welt, wenn man unschuldige Zivilisten ermordet. Danke für Deine unumstößliche Aufklärung. 

Und bevor Du nun zu einem Monolog ansetzt: Ich habe hier schon einige Deiner Kommentare gesehen - kein Interesse.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

China hat zwei Probleme:

1.
Staatsräson der Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten in andere Staaten (Taiwan ist da separat zu betrachten).
Argumentativ ist der Einmarsch Russlands praktisch kaum mit der Leitlinie Chinas in Übereinstimmung zu bringen.

2.
Chinas starke Abhängigkeit von deren Exporten.
Deren Wirtschaftskraft wird zu einem großen Teil aus den Exporten generiert.
China kann es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten, "westliche" Handelspartner zu verlieren (der Westen im Übrigen ebenso nicht), die gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten sind schlichtweg viel zu groß geworden.

Aus diesen Gründen wird sich China im mutmaßlich  neutral verhalten, aber verständnisvolle Signale an Putin schicken. Ich sehe keine Vermittlerrolle bei China.


China hat aber eine Riesenchance:
Russland ist im "Westen" als Handelspartner verbrannt.
Der Energiehunger kann aber durch "exklusive" Verträge mit Russland besser gestillt werden.
Es liegt also durchaus im Interesse Chinas, Rohstoffe "günstig" aus Russland zu importieren.

China denkt viel wirtschaftsstrategischer als Russland.
Mit Kreditangeboten an Russland und  Handelskooperationen wird Russland mittelfristig zu DER Rohstoffquelle Chinas.
China wird aus Russland einen gefügigen Satellitenstaat zu deren Gunsten machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

Europas größter Fehler war und ist es, sich wirtschaftlich von Russland und China abhängig zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Wobei Russland, nur was fossile Energieträger angeht, wichtig für den deutschen Markt ist.
Mit China das Handelsvolumen ist deutlich größer und betrifft viele andere Waren.


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

Na ja, von Russland sind wir "nur" derzeit noch abhängig von fossilen Brennstoffen und hier primär Gas.
Gesamtwirtschaftlich für den deutschen Exportmarkt ist der russische Markt kurz vor irrelevant, auch wenn natürlich nun jetzt jene jammern, die kräftig in den Markt investiert haben.

China, tja, das liegt am Ende auch ein wenig an uns Konsumenten.
Im Prinzip haben wir jahrzehntelang von den relativ günstigen Preisen aus China profitiert.
Möchte nicht wissen, was z. B. eine RTX 2080 kosten würde, wenn sie nicht in China, sondern meinethalben in Frankreich hergestellt werden würde.


----------



## JePe (7. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen können wir gern mal 6 Wochen zurückblicken und ein Resume ziehen, zu dem Tun und dem Erreichten deines geliebten "kleinen dicken Raketenmannes".



Er ist ja vieles, aber ganz sicher wird er von mir nicht "geliebt". Ansonsten - Zeit ist (fast) um. Wer soll anfangen? Gut, dann ich:



brooker schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein kann.



Faktencheck - die Ukraine wird bombardiert, Putin spricht ihr die Staatsfaehigkeit ab, faselt von drogensuechtigen Nazis, die aus dem Amt gejagt werden muessen (frueher hat man dafuer Wahlurnen benutzt - aber Russland ist halt innovativ) und droht mit dem ganz grossen Knall. Man will sich gar nicht vorstellen, was "noch viel besser" hier bedeuten mag.



brooker schrieb:


> ... wir werden es mit eigenen Augen sehen was passiert!



Stimmt - der Rubel ist im freien Fall, die ersten russischen Banken werden abgewickelt, die Moskauer Boerse bleibt vorerst geschlossen, die Devisenausfuhr ist nur noch fuer Kleinbetraege erlaubt, die Presse gleich- oder abgeschaltet und die Gefaengnisse beginnen sich mit Demonstranten zu fuellen. Hallelujah, da werden feuchte Tyrannentraeume wahr!



brooker schrieb:


> (...)von der innovativen russischen Übermacht noch in der Vorwärtsbewegung aufgerieben werden. Und wenn der Angriff Freitag 1300 beginnt, würden die Russen Montag früh bei den Holländern anklopfen.



Da muessten sie sich aber schon noch ein bisschen mehr anstrengen. Im Moment steckt die russische Hightech-Armee naemlich im ukrainischen old school-Schlamm fest und findet erstaunt heraus, dass sie wohl doch nicht so willkommen ist, wie man ihnen bei der Abfahrt noch erzaehlt hat.

Echt fies von der Realitaet, so ganz anders zu sein als Deine Radio Moskau-Gesaenge.


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2022)

Jo, Russland auf dem nordkoreanischen Weg...



> Russland bereitet Trennung vom weltweiten Internet vor​
> Was die internationalen Organisationen nicht wollen, macht Russland nun selbst - ein internes Internet, mit russischem Hosting und DNS.



https://www.golem.de/news/ukraine-k...-vom-weltweiten-internet-vor-2203-163670.html


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

Woha, die Spinnen, die Russen...
Was soll das bringen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Woha, die Spinnen, die Russen...
> Was soll das bringen?


Man wird unabhängig von anderen Ländern (Kiew wollte ja, dass denen die Delegationen für die ru-Zone entzogen wird und dass die IP-Vergabe rückgängig gemacht wird) und kann zudem besser kontrollieren, was wer anbietet (was Putin auch gut in den Kram passt).


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen?


Je schwerer es für die Einheimischen ist sich unabhängig zu informieren desto besser für das Regime..


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Je schwerer es für die Einheimischen ist sich unabhängig zu informieren desto besser für das Regime..


Aber ist dass langfristig nicht eher kontraproduktiv?
Gerade die jungen Russen sind doch genau so im Internet unterwegs wie alle hierzulande.
Tiktok, andere Social-Medias, Online-Gaming, weiss der Teufel was.
So lange das Regime quasi glaubwürdig für die Russen Gegendarstellungen zu westlichen Nachrichten bringt, so lange kann er "glaubhaft" agieren.
Ist der Rest der Welt abgeschaltet, müsste auch dem dumbsten Russen ein Lichtlein aufgehen, dass es womöglich doch eine "alternative Wahrheit" gibt.

Wie ich in letzter Zeit des Öfteren gelesen habe:
Putin mag ein guter Taktiker sein, langfristig geostrategisch hat er in der Schule gefehlt...


Edit:
Könnte "Westpropaganda" sein, wenn nicht...höhöhö....








						"Unser Blitzkrieg ist völlig zusammengebrochen"
					

Fehleinschätzungen und mangelnde Vorbereitung Russlands auf den Angriff auf die Ukraine geben Rätsel auf. Ein angeblicher Whistleblower des russischen Geheimdienstes FSB liefert eine Erklärung, wie es dazu kommen konnte.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber ist dass langfristig nicht eher kontraproduktiv?
> Gerade die jungen Russen sind doch genau so im Internet unterwegs wie alle hierzulande.
> Tiktok, andere Social-Medias, Online-Gaming, weiss der Teufel was.
> So lange das Regime quasi glaubwürdig für die Russen Gegendarstellungen zu westlichen Nachrichten bringt, so lange kann er "glaubhaft" agieren.
> Ist der Rest der Welt abgeschaltet, müsste auch dem dumbsten Russen ein Lichtlein aufgehen, dass es womöglich doch eine "alternative Wahrheit" gibt.


Es ist da noch nicht davon die Rede, die Verbindungen zu anderen Providern im Ausland zu trennen, es eröffnet nur die Möglichkeit, sowas zu machen, ohne dass die einheimisch gebrauchten Dienste nicht mehr nutzbar sind, weil sie in ausländischen Clouds ihre Server haben.
Man kann die Verbindung nach außen dann trennen und hat bei Diensten in Russland keine Probleme, diese zu erreichen. Das wird der Hintergrund sein.


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man kann die Verbindung nach außen dann trennen und hat bei Diensten in Russland keine Probleme, diese zu erreichen. Das wird der Hintergrund sein.


Wie gut das funktioniert sieht man ja in NK. In einer vernetzten Welt kannst du dich nicht abtrennen. Schon gar nicht, wenn man bedenkt wie abhängig man mittlerweile von Diensten wie AWS und Co. ist. Diese Infrastruktur stampf man nicht mal eben ein Wochen oder Monaten aus dem Boden. Das braucht Jahre und vor allem Hardware. Und an die kommt man momentan wegen der ganzen Embargo ähnlichen Entwicklungen so gut wie nicht mehr ran.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

> Die Delegationen Russlands und der Ukraine haben ihre Verhandlungen in Belarus wieder aufgenommen, wie die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters mit Verweis auf die russische Agentur Interfax berichtet. Es ist die dritte Gesprächsrunde seit Beginn der russischen Invasion in der Ukraine. Bisher waren die Verhandlungen ohne Ergebnis geblieben.


Quelle: Verhandlungen in Belarus haben offenbar begonnen

Ob dieses mal eine Seite nachgibt?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2022)

> Der Feind ist motiviert. Fürchterlich motiviert.* Er weiß, wie man kämpft. Viele fähige Kommandeure. *Sie haben Waffen und Unterstützung", so der mutmaßliche Analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach echt, das hat man beim FSB auch schon bemerkt, nachdem die Ukrainer nur Jahrelang in der Ostukraine gegen die "Seperatisten" kämpfen mussten, wo "Generationen" an Wehrpflichtigen und Reservisten durchgegangen sind, die dort Einsatzerfahrung sammeln konnten?

Ich glaube der sovjetische KGB des Kalten Krieges würde bei diesen "Genies" dort im heutigen russisischen FSB im Grabe rotieren.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube der sovjetische KGB des Kalten Krieges würde bei diesen "Genies" dort im heutigen russisischen FSB im Grabe rotieren.


Die sind echt gut!


----------



## Veriquitas (7. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach echt, das hat man beim FSB auch schon bemerkt, nachdem die Ukrainer nur Jahrelang in der Ostukraine gegen die "Seperatisten" kämpfen mussten, wo "Generationen" an Wehrpflichtigen und Reservisten durchgegangen sind, die dort Einsatzerfahrung sammeln konnten?
> 
> Ich glaube der sovjetische KGB des Kalten Krieges würde bei diesen "Genies" dort im heutigen russisischen FSB im Grabe rotieren.



So ist das mit Heimlich Tuerei.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

> Bei der neuen Gesprächsrunde zwischen ukrainischen und russischen Vertretern ist nach ersten Angaben kein großer Fortschritt erzielt worden. Der ukrainische Unterhändler Mychailo Podoljak erklärt in einem Video, es gebe gewisse kleinere Fortschritte bei der Logistik für die Evakuierung von Zivilisten. Es sei jedoch keine Übereinkunft erzielt worden, die zur einer nennenswerten Verbesserung der allgemeinen Lage führen werde. Die Gespräche über eine Feuerpause sollten fortgesetzt werden.
> 
> Der russische Unterhändler Wladimir Medinsky sagte, es gebe keine positiven Entwicklungen zu berichten. Er hoffe, beim nächsten Treffen käme man "einen größeren Schritt weiter".


Quelle: Kein Durchbruch bei neuem Treffen

Schade. Ich hoffe das wenigstens Zivilisten sicher evakuiert werden können.


----------



## Julian K (7. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Kein Durchbruch bei neuem Treffen
> 
> Schade. Ich hoffe das wenigstens Zivilisten sicher evakuiert werden können.


Ich glaube leider nicht, dass das jemals Putins Interesse sein wird. Er will auch die Bevölkerung terrorisieren und demoralisieren. Das hätte vermutlich einen immensen Einfluss auf den militärischen Widerstand.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Ich glaube leider nicht, dass das jemals Putins Interesse sein wird. Er will auch die Bevölkerung terrorisieren und demoralisieren. Das hätte vermutlich einen immensen Einfluss auf den militärischen Widerstand.


Das könnte aber auch den Hass gegen ihn weiter wachsen lassen. Und dann wollen noch mehr Freiwillige an ukrainischer Seite mitkämpfen und auch im eigenen Volk könnte es mehr Aufstände geben.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2022)

Leider die traurige Seite der Medaille hier bei uns, das russischstämmige Mitbürger (selbst diejenigen hier die Putins Kurs nicht mittragen) verstärkt Anfeindungen und Übergriffe erleben müssen:



> Nach einer Umfrage des ARD-Magazins Report Mainz registrierten Innenministerien und Polizeipräsidien bundesweit seit dem russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine Straftaten gegen russischsprachige Menschen, darunter vereinzelte Angriffe sowie Sachbeschädigungen gegen russische Geschäfte wie beschmierte Schaufenster.
> 
> Die russische Botschaft in Berlin berichtete am Wochenende, binnen drei Tagen hätten sich Hunderte Landsleute in Deutschland über Drohungen und Hassbriefe beklagt. Autos mit russischen Kennzeichen seien beschädigt worden, es gebe Beschimpfungen, Mobbing, körperliche Übergriffe.











						"Niemand will Krieg": Wie Russen in Deutschland diese Tage erleben
					

Seit Russland Krieg gegen die Ukraine führt, steigt der Druck auf Russen in Deutschland. Die russische Botschaft spricht von Hunderten Anfeindungen. Doch es gibt auch andere Geschichten.




					web.de


----------



## Veriquitas (7. März 2022)

Naja in Sachen Hetzerei ist Deutschland mit Sicherheit ganz vorne, das kann der Deutsche ganz gut.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

Wir Deutsche werden Jahrzehnte  wegen nem Österreicher gemobbt...da müssen die Russen halt durch.
An irgendjemanden muss man ja die Preise an der Tanke abreagieren...^^


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Ich kenne aber nicht wenige Russland-Deutsche welche sich zu Putin bekennen.
Die haben bei uns am Rathaus über Nacht das Ukraine Flagge gegen eine Russland Flagge ausgetauscht. So dreist sind die teilweise.
Es sind nicht alle aber ein nicht unerheblicher Teil.

*Edit:*

Trump hat ja die Tage noch Putin gelobt und als genial bezeichnet. Jetzt meint er Witze über den Krieg machen zu können



> Während die Menschen in der Ukraine um ihr Leben kämpften, war der ehemalige Präsident Donald Trump am Wochenende zu morbiden Scherzen aufgelegt. Der 75-Jährige sinnierte vor den finanzkräftigsten Spendern der Republikaner in New Orleans darüber, dass die Vereinigten Staaten ihre F-22-Kampfjets mit der chinesischen Flagge bekleben und "Russland zur Hölle bombardieren" ("bomb the shit out of Russia") sollten. Das belegen Audio-Mitschnitte der zweitägigen Tagung, die der "Washington Post" zugespielt wurden.
> 
> "Und dann sagen wir: 'China hat es getan, wir haben es nicht getan, China hat es getan'", witzelte Trump über den potenziellen Krieg zwischen den beiden Weltmächten, "und dann fangen sie an, miteinander zu streiten, und wir lehnen uns zurück und schauen zu." Mit seinen Worten löste der Ex-Präsident Gelächter im Publikum der Spender des Republikanischen Nationalkomitees aus, die im Hotel Four Seasons zusammenkamen.


Quelle: Trump scherzt, Krieg zwischen Russland und China zu starten


und noch was anderes



> Russland ist nach US-Angaben mit nahezu allen für den Einmarsch vorgesehenen Truppen in das Land eingerückt. »Fast hundert Prozent« der in den vergangenen Wochen an der ukrainischen Grenze zusammengezogenen »Kampfkraft« befinde sich inzwischen in der Ukraine, sagte der Sprecher des US-Verteidigungsministeriums, John Kirby, am Montag.
> Nach westlichen Angaben hatte Russland vor Beginn seines Angriffs auf die Ukraine mehr als 150.000 Soldaten an den Grenzen aufmarschieren lassen.
> 
> »Er hat fast alle von ihnen drinnen«, sagte der Pentagon-Vertreter mit Blick auf den russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin. Kirby bestätigte zudem einen US-Medienbericht, wonach Russland für den Häuserkampf in der Ukraine syrische Kämpfer anwerben will. »Wir wissen, dass sie versuchen, Syrer für den Kampf zu rekrutieren.«
> ...


Quelle: Russland mit allen vorgesehenen Einheiten in die Ukraine einmarschiert

Ohne ihre Luftwaffe hätten die Russen noch deutlich größere Probleme.


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trump hat ja die Tage noch Putin gelobt und als genial bezeichnet. Jetzt meint er Witze über den Krieg machen zu können
> Quelle: Trump scherzt, Krieg zwischen Russland und China zu starten


Ab einem bestimmten Intelligenzquotienten kann man die Welt sicherlich durch eine solch naive Brille betrachten.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

> In der Ukraine sind nach Angaben der Regierung erste Fluchtkorridore für Zivilisten aus umkämpften Städten geöffnet worden. Evakuierungen seien in der Stadt Sumy und in Irpin nahe der Hauptstadt Kiew im Gange, teilt ein Vertreter des ukrainischen Präsidialamts mit.
> 
> Zuvor hatten sich russische und ukrainische Vertreter darauf geeinigt, Korridore einzurichten, um Zivilisten die Flucht aus einigen von den russischen Streitkräften belagerten Städten zu ermöglichen. Die russische Armee habe deshalb das Feuer ab 10 Uhr Moskauer Zeit (8 Uhr MEZ) eingestellt, berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Interfax unter Berufung auf das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau.
> 
> Korridore seien für fünf Städte geöffnet worden, hieß es von russischer Seite weiter. In der Hauptstadt Kiew sowie den Großstädten Tschernihiw, Sumy, Charkiw und der besonders umkämpften Hafenstadt Mariupol sollten die Menschen die Möglichkeit haben, sich in Sicherheit zu bringen.


Quelle: Ukraine bestätigt geöffnete Fluchtkorridore

Da kann man nur hoffen das die meiste Bevölkerung aus den Städten rauskommt.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

Ich finds nur mies, das die Männer dableiben müssen, um durch Putins Truppen getötet zu werden...


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2022)

Das relativiert meinen Link von neulich.








						Ukraine-Krieg: Russland klinkt sich nicht aus dem Internet aus
					

Russland verabschiede sich aus dem globalen Internet, titelte Nexta und bescherte den Mailing-Listen von Administratoren weltweit eine Debatte.




					www.heise.de
				






Eckism schrieb:


> Ich finds nur mies, das die Männer dableiben müssen, um durch Putins Truppen getötet zu werden...


Ja, ist shice. Ist aber nunmal so im Krieg.


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich finds nur mies, das die Männer dableiben müssen, um durch Putins Truppen getötet zu werden...


Tja, Generalmobilmachung ist Generalmobilmachung.
Da gibt es keine Ausreden mehr, wäre im Superernstfall bei uns auch nicht anders.
Kannst ja kaum die Oma zur Landesverteidigung zurücklassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

es wird ja immer viel vom "sowjetwiederauferstehungs-putin" gesprochen, was ist denn wenn etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt?

man hat ja z.b. den usa bei ihren kriegen immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass sie es nur auf die rohstoffe der jeweiligen staaten abgesehen hätten.
was ist denn, wenn es russland auch gerade darauf abgesehen hat? immerhin ist die ukraine der mit abstand größte exporteur von neon. allein die usa beziehen ca. 90% ihres (z.b. für die chipherstellung) neons aus der ukraine! denken wir mal so weit, dass russland die ukraine einnimmt und china sich danach taiwan (dementsprechend inklusive tsmc) einverleibt. was passiert dann? wenn es diesen schulterschluss zwischen den beiden gibt, dann könnten russland und china die moderne chipproduktion diktieren!

sofern ich einen denkfehler darin habe, möge man mich korrigieren.


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> es wird ja immer viel vom "sowjetwiederauferstehungs-putin" gesprochen, was ist denn wenn etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt?
> 
> man hat ja z.b. den usa bei ihren kriegen immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass sie es nur auf die rohstoffe der jeweiligen staaten abgesehen hätten.
> was ist denn, wenn es russland auch gerade darauf abgesehen hat? immerhin ist die ukraine der mit abstand größte exporteur von neon. allein die usa beziehen ca. 90% ihres (z.b. für die chipherstellung) neons aus der ukraine! denken wir mal so weit, dass russland die ukraine einnimmt und china sich danach taiwan (dementsprechend inklusive tsmc) einverleibt. was passiert dann? wenn es diesen schulterschluss zwischen den beiden gibt, dann könnten russland und china die moderne chipproduktion diktieren!
> ...


Kein Denkfehler.
Liegt im Bereich des Möglichen, wobei ich das nicht im Detail weiss.
Die Ukraine ist bekannter Maßen einer der größten Getreideexporteure weltweit.
Kohle gibt es bekannter Maßen auch.
Zu Neon kann ich nix beitragen, aber mit Sicherheit gibt es das eine oder andere noch Begehrenswerte in der Region.

Es kam ja sogar das Gerücht auf, dass die Russen es auf "Biolabore" der USA in der Ukraine abgesehen haben. 








						Russland wirft Ukraine Bau von Bio-Waffen im US-Auftrag vor
					

Russland versucht erneut, seinen Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine zu rechtfertigen. Wie der britische Geheimdienst mitteilt, würden derzeit verstärkt Nachrichten verbreitet, dass in der Ukraine Bio-Waffen im Auftrag des US-Verteidigungsministeriums produziert würden.




					www.n-tv.de
				



Mainstreammedien schreiben dazu, dass "internationale Faktenchecker" dies widerlegt hätten, nur findet sich nirgendwo der Link zu diesen Faktenchecker...
Also bleibt das Gerücht weiter in der Runde...


----------



## behemoth85 (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> es wird ja immer viel vom "sowjetwiederauferstehungs-putin" gesprochen, was ist denn wenn etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt?
> 
> man hat ja z.b. den usa bei ihren kriegen immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass sie es nur auf die rohstoffe der jeweiligen staaten abgesehen hätten.
> was ist denn, wenn es russland auch gerade darauf abgesehen hat? immerhin ist die ukraine der mit abstand größte exporteur von neon. allein die usa beziehen ca. 90% ihres (z.b. für die chipherstellung) neons aus der ukraine! denken wir mal so weit, dass russland die ukraine einnimmt und china sich danach taiwan (dementsprechend inklusive tsmc) einverleibt. was passiert dann? wenn es diesen schulterschluss zwischen den beiden gibt, dann könnten russland und china die moderne chipproduktion diktieren!
> ...


Ich glaube dass es sehr viele Gründe geben kann um einen Krieg zu beginnen, auf jeden Fall müssten die nütztlichen überwiegen. Allein wegen Neon würde dort wohl niemand einmaschieren wollen da dies sich kaum rentiert, bzw man an das Neon auch ganz ohne Krieg herankommt. China bräuchte dazu ja nichtmal die Russen, und diese zerbomben gerade dazu das hohe Interesse Chinas an der Ukraine. Was zeigt dass die Geopolitik über den wirtschaftlichen Interessen steht. 

Das Iraköl zB war auch nur ein Klische, zumindest hatten die USA nichts davon bzw war es nicht umsonst ala Kriegsbeute oder so. Im Kern ging es darum dass Hussein Öl in anderen Währungen als dem Dollar verkaufen wollte und somit eine Gefahr für das US Hegemon auf der Welt darstellte.

Imperialismus eben. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor wir sind da kaum anders. Die Verfachtung der Produktion nach China hatte auch mal den Traum dass amerikanische Mechaniker jeden Abend bei kühlem Bier Football schauen, weil der Chinese 70 Stunden Wochen schiebt und man dadurch selbst weniger Arbeit hat.

Imperialismus kennt viele Formen.


----------



## FKY2000 (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> es wird ja immer viel vom "sowjetwiederauferstehungs-putin" gesprochen, was ist denn wenn etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt?
> 
> man hat ja z.b. den usa bei ihren kriegen immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass sie es nur auf die rohstoffe der jeweiligen staaten abgesehen hätten.
> was ist denn, wenn es russland auch gerade darauf abgesehen hat? immerhin ist die ukraine der mit abstand größte exporteur von neon. allein die usa beziehen ca. 90% ihres (z.b. für die chipherstellung) neons aus der ukraine! denken wir mal so weit, dass russland die ukraine einnimmt und china sich danach taiwan (dementsprechend inklusive tsmc) einverleibt. was passiert dann? wenn es diesen schulterschluss zwischen den beiden gibt, dann könnten russland und china die moderne chipproduktion diktieren!
> ...


Grundsätzlich kein abwegiger Gedanke, dass man sich mit kriegerischen Aktivitäten Rohstoffe für die Zukunft sichert.

Dieser Konflikt hier ist aber m.E. nicht derart motiviert, sondern -und da darf man mMn geostrategischen Analysten und Russlandexperten durchaus glauben- ein ideologischer, ja fast schon persönlicher Rachefeldzug gegen das Nachbarland Ukraine (auch als Symbol), dass sich dem Westen zuwenden möchte und sich von Russland emanzipiert. Es geht um Machtdemonstration (nach innen und außen) und um Einflußnahme.
Putin hat dieses Muster bereits 2008 in ähnlicher Form in Georgien angewendet - nur dass er sich jetzt traut, einen größeren Coup zu landen. Darüber hinaus haben die Bestrebungen, die Ukraine zu zersetzen ja schon vor vielen Jahren begonnen und 2014 mit der Annektion der Krim einen vorläufigen Höhepunkt bekommen. Damals -so scheint es heute- war er aber militärisch noch nicht weit genug, um den letzten konsequenten Schritt zu gehen.

Dieser Krieg ist zwar für uns einerseits überraschend, aber andererseits bei genauerer Betrachtung der Entwicklungen in Russland ein konsequenter nächster Schritt.
Putin ist -Adolf Hitler in den ausgehenden 30er Jahren nicht unähnlich- ein Spieler, der versucht Gelegenheiten, sprich Schwächen des Westens, auszunutzen.
Er spekuliert gerade zu darauf, dass es niemand wagt, sich militärisch entgegenzustellen.
Sein großes Ziel ist eine sukzessive geopolitische Neuordnung mit den Ordnungsgrößen Russland und China - anstelle des gemeinsamen Gegners USA (inkl. dem "schwachen feigen Europa als Anhängsel").
Ich persönlich finde diese sich aufdrängenden Parallelen zu den Ereignissen von vor etwa 85 Jahren ziemlich erschreckend.
Ich glaube, wir alle haben gehofft, dass sich diese archaischen Denkmuster in Europa so schnell nicht wiederholen können.

Auch die über viele viele Jahre hinweg betriebende kontinuierliche Erosion der Meinungsfreiheit (und damit Zensur) in Russland fügt sich letztlich ins Gesamtbild. Eine beständige Indoktrination der Bevölkerung macht diese in weiten Teilen relativ robust gegenüber den westlichen Darstellungen, so denn diese überhaupt durchdringen.
Dazu kommt natürlich der Patriotismus-Effekt, der, nahezu unabhängig von der tatsächliche Situation, ein Volk im Kriegszustand tendenziell erstmal zusammenhält, was man sogar an sehr vielen Russlanddeutschen hier sieht.
Das erklärt auch das Narrativ von der Bedrohung durch die NATO (Ost-Erweiterung), der absurden Bedrohung durch mögliche ukrainische Atomwaffen und den "kriegerisch motivierten" westlichen Sanktionen. Ursache und Wirkung werden bewusst umgedreht, um ein gemeinsames konsistentes Feindbild aufzubauen.
Und noch bzw. bis auf Weiteres wird das auch funktionieren befürchte ich. Die Loyalität der übrigens auch leidgeprüften Russen ist womöglich sehr viel größer, als wir uns das erhoffen.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, Generalmobilmachung ist Generalmobilmachung.
> Da gibt es keine Ausreden mehr, wäre im Superernstfall bei uns auch nicht anders.
> Kannst ja kaum die Oma zur Landesverteidigung zurücklassen.


Mehr als das weiße Taschentuch in die Luft halten würde ich auch nicht.^^
Wobei da schon eher abgehauen wäre, ist mir doch Wurst, welche Regierung mich abzockt.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. März 2022)

Es gibt Geostrategie Experten die meinen Putins Idee eines neuen russischen Reiches mündet darin alle Russen Heim zu holen, um der desaströsen russsischen Geburtenrate zuvor zu kommen. Allein durch die Annektion des Donbas Beckens würde man so einige Millionen neue Bürger schaffen.


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mehr als das weiße Taschentuch in die Luft halten würde ich auch nicht.^^
> Wobei da schon eher abgehauen wäre, ist mir doch Wurst, welche Regierung mich abzockt.


Der Unterschied besteht im Wesentlichen darin, dass Du für dieses Post in Russland 15 Jahre Straflager bekommst und hier nicht.


----------



## FKY2000 (8. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht im Wesentlichen darin, dass Du für dieses Post in Russland 15 Jahre Straflager bekommst und hier nicht.



Widerstand ist selten sinnlos, wenn er moralisch auf festen Füßen steht.
Und er zeigt dem Aggressor, dass es immer einen Preis gibt - am besten einen hohen Preis.

Selbst wenn ich unterlegen wäre, würde ich meine Haut so teuer wie möglich verkaufen.
Ich kann rational nachvollziehen, wie einige auch in der aktuellen Situation zur Ansicht gelangen, einfach aufzugeben, weil es sinnlos wäre oder Widerstand noch mehr Blut kostet. Aber verstehen und unterstützen kann ich das nicht.

Lieber stehend sterben, als kniend leben!


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

@FKY2000 :
Sehe ich ähnlich.
Darüber hinaus gäbe es für mich einen sehr triftigen Grund.
Es ist hinlänglich bekannt, wie marodierende feindliche Soldaten sehr oft mit der Zivilbevölkerung umgehen.
In solch einem Falle würde es MEINE Familie und die von mir Engstehenden betreffen.
Ich halte es für selbstverständlich, dass man diese mit all seiner Kraft beschützt.
Dürfte auch der Hauptgrund sein, warum die Ukrainer so tapfer kämpfen.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Unterschied besteht im Wesentlichen darin, dass Du für dieses Post in Russland 15 Jahre Straflager bekommst und hier nicht.


Ich hab halt nen ausgeprägten Selbsterhaltungstrieb...ich könnt nen Soldat vielleicht vors Schienbein treten, wenn der mich davor schon abballert...da fehlt mir irgendwie die Lust zu.^^


----------



## compisucher (8. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nen ausgeprägten Selbsterhaltungstrieb...ich könnt nen Soldat vielleicht vors Schienbein treten, wenn der mich davor schon abballert...da fehlt mir irgendwie die Lust zu.^^


Siehe meinen triftigen Grund ein Post über deinem.
Ich hoffe, dass keiner von uns jemals Gedanken darüber machen muss.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Siehe meinen triftigen Grund ein Post über deinem.
> Ich hoffe, dass keiner von uns jemals Gedanken darüber machen muss.


Wir sind alle mobil...da würde keiner hier bleiben...ich bräuchte eh jemanden, der mein 2tes Auto fährt, von daher, 9+mich bekomm ich weg.


----------



## FKY2000 (8. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir sind alle mobil...da würde keiner hier bleiben...ich bräuchte eh jemanden, der mein 2tes Auto fährt, von daher, 9+mich bekomm ich weg.


Ich finde die allgemeine Vorgehensweise in der Ukraine durchaus bewundernswert:
Die Schutzbedürftigen in Sicherheit bringen und die wehrfähigen Menschen (dann sinds wieder mehrheitlich die Männer) bewaffnen und Widerstand leisten lassen.
Nicht zuletzt durch diese Beharrlichkeit genießt die Ukraine auch eine sehr breite mentale, aber auch überraschend materielle Unterstützung in der Welt.

Davon kann sich so manches Volk eine ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden (Grüße nach Afghanistan).
Freiheit ist nicht selbstverständlich und hat von Zeit zu Zeit seinen Preis.

Wir wohlstandsverwahrloste West- und Mitteleuropäer haben das großteils einfach verlernt - uns Deutsche im Speziellen wurde das historisch bedingt aberzogen und anstelle einer gesunden gemeinschaftlichen Verantwortung inkl. Bereitschaft sich aktiv verteidigen zu wollen, hat man (du sagst dazu euphemistisch Selbsterhaltungstrieb) einen neoliberalen Egoismus gepflanzt, der uns im Falle eine akuten Bedrohung ratlos und passiv zurücklässt.

Ohne direkt einen Themenwechsel herbeizuführen, würde ich noch anmerken, dass sich dadurch auch einige Konflikte mit Menschen aus Ländern mit robusteren, oder sogar archaischeren Leitbildern erkären lassen.
Während wir noch debattieren, nehmen sich andere bereits was sie brauchen.


----------



## blautemple (8. März 2022)

Es muss ja auch nicht jeder mit einer Waffe helfen, es gibt ja auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten zu helfen. Einfach zu sagen: "Nach mir die Sintflut!" und sich dann zu verpissen halte ich für den falschen Weg, für Freiheit mussten schon häufiger hohe Preise gezahlt werden.


----------



## Eckism (8. März 2022)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde die allgemeine Vorgehensweise in der Ukraine durchaus bewundernswert:
> Die Schutzbedürftigen in Sicherheit bringen und die wehrfähigen Menschen (dann sinds wieder mehrheitlich die Männer) bewaffnen und Widerstand leisten lassen.
> Nicht zuletzt durch diese Beharrlichkeit genießt die Ukraine auch eine sehr breite mentale, aber auch überraschend materielle Unterstützung in der Welt.


Mir wurde immer verboten, mit Waffen zu spielen, Sachen hochzujagen, rumzuzündeln usw....ich weiß, wie nen Gewehr funktioniert, aber treffen tu ich erst etwas, wenn mir mein Gegenüber schon ne Ohrfeige geben kann.
Zudem lohnt sich das für mich nicht, sich irgendwelchen Soldaten in den Weg zu stellen, andere haben da sicherlich mehr Bock drauf...
Neee, also ich würde da nen sehr guten Flüchtling abgeben, zumal wir in der ganzen Welt Bekannte/Verwandte haben.

Allerdings muss man sagen, das wir in Deutschland richtig sicher sind...es wird zwar teuer, aber es wird sicher bleiben.

@blautemple 
Was nützt Dir denn die Freiheit, wenn du unter der Erde liegst? Tod ist so extrem Endgültig, da merkste nicht mal, das du eventuell shice gebaut hast.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Ich bin auch für Frieden und sehe Gewalt nur als letztes Mittel.
Aber wenn ich meine Familie und Heimat verteidigen muß dann tu ich das.
Auch mit dem Risiko dabei getötet zu werden.
Kriege sind fürchterlich aber sie haben auch zu "Errungenschaften" geführt.
In den USA z.B. die Abschaffung der Sklaverei, die Unabhängigkeit und in Europa damals die Befreiung von Hitler Deutschland. Nur durch mutige Soldaten wurde das erreicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Ukraine: Polen schickt MiG-29 Kampfjets
					

Nach langem Ringen gibt es grünes Licht für die Mig-29 Lieferung an die Ukraine.




					www.bild.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Frieden und sehe Gewalt nur als letztes Mittel.
> Aber wenn ich meine Familie und Heimat verteidigen muß dann tu ich das.
> Auch mit dem Risiko dabei getötet zu werden.


Kannst du gerne machen, ich will aber dann halt kein Geplärre hören, wie viele dabei umgekommen sind. Ich würde es nicht machen, denn ich bin mir wichtiger als irgendein Staat.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Ukraine: Polen schickt MiG-29 Kampfjets
> 
> 
> Nach langem Ringen gibt es grünes Licht für die Mig-29 Lieferung an die Ukraine.
> ...



Krass. Hoffentlich fühlt sich Putin nicht dadurch noch mehr provoziert.

Wieviele Jets das sind weiß man aber nicht?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht machen, denn ich bin mir wichtiger als irgendein Staat.


Gut das die meisten Menschen/Männer nicht so denken. Dann würden wir wahrscheinlich noch in irgendeiner Monarchie oder Diktatur leben. Und du könntest im Internet nicht  so austeilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen, ich will aber dann halt kein Geplärre hören, wie viele dabei umgekommen sind. Ich würde es nicht machen, denn ich bin mir wichtiger als irgendein Staat.


du bist dir wichtiger? gerade wenn du dir wichtig bist, solltest du immer für deine freiheit einstehen und nicht vor jeder aggression einknicken. da gibt es natürlich gewaltige unterschiede der situationen, aber du sagst gerade, dass du freiwillig dein überwiegend unabhängiges leben aufgeben würdest. du würdest eben nicht "nur" für einen staat, sondern für dich, deine liebsten und deren möglichkeit des freien lebens kämpfen.

wenn dir das nicht bewusst ist und du ein leben in knechtschaft vorziehst (nur um dein physisches dasein zu retten), dann ist dir meiner meinung nach eh nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht machen, denn ich bin mir wichtiger als irgendein Staat.


Und weil  du sagst, dass das nicht dein Krieg ist, wirst du verschont?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil  du sagst, dass das nicht dein Krieg ist, wirst du verschont?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, was abzukriegen, sinkt da signifikant.


juko888 schrieb:


> du bist dir wichtiger? gerade wenn du dir wichtig bist, solltest du immer für deine freiheit einstehen und nicht vor jeder aggression einknicken.


Wenn jemand mir den Geldbeutel klauen will und der ne Pistole hat, werde ich mich da nicht wehren, denn ich bin hinterher tot. Ist mir da andersrum lieber.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Hoffentlich fühlt sich Putin nicht dadurch noch mehr provoziert.


Ist doch egal,der Atomare Angriff ist sein letztes wirkliches Druckmittel und wenn er sich dafür im Worstcase längst entschieden hat ist die Messe eh gelesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, was abzukriegen, sinkt da signifikant.
> 
> Wenn jemand mir den Geldbeutel klauen will und der ne Pistole hat, werde ich mich da nicht wehren, denn ich bin hinterher tot. Ist mir da andersrum lieber.


jo, ein bisschen geldverlust mit dem kompletten verlust der freiheit zu vergleichen, ist natürlich total logisch und sinnig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> jo, ein bisschen geldverlust mit dem kompletten verlust der freiheit zu vergleichen, ist natürlich total logisch und sinnig.


Verlust meines Lebens vs. Schutz eines Staates. Das ist für mich da der passende Vergleich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Verlust meines Lebens vs. Schutz eines Staates. Das ist für mich da der passende Vergleich.


du hast gerade einen kleinen raub ins spiel gebracht. den meisten menschen ist ihr leben wichtiger als ein paar hundert euro. da kämpft ganz logischerweise fast niemand.

im hier genannten beispiel (und diesem tatsächlichen krieg!) geht es aber um die eigene freiheit des vermutlich restlichen lebens. und das nicht nur für sich selbst oder "den staat", sondern auch für seine familie, seine liebsten und deren freie oder eben extrem fremdbestimmte eingeschränkte zukunft.

du siehst offenbar ausschließlich dich selbst und niemanden sonst. da erübrigt sich dann vermutlich eh jede weitere diskussion.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. März 2022)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde die allgemeine Vorgehensweise in der Ukraine durchaus bewundernswert:
> Die Schutzbedürftigen in Sicherheit bringen und die wehrfähigen Menschen (dann sinds wieder mehrheitlich die Männer) bewaffnen und Widerstand leisten lassen.


Also wenn ich mir die "Schutzbedürftigen" so anschaue sind da mehr als genug Frauen darunter die ihren Beitrag leisten können, selbst wenn nicht mit der Waffe könnten sie Gräben / Schützenlöcher buddeln, Tarnnetze basteln, Barrikaden / Panzersperren anlegen, oder in der Kriegswichtigen Betrieben aushelfen, usw. usf.

Aber es ist wie im Grunde immer in unseren modernen Gesellschaften, die Früchte einer "freiheitlichen Gesellschaft" möchte man gerne genießen wollen, aber wenn man dann dafür dann auch selbst einstehen müsste werden halt die Beine in die Hand genommen und andere sollen sie gefälligst verteidigen.

Wäre hier bei uns aber ziemlich sicher auch absolut nicht anders.
Würde morgen der Ernstfall eintreten, du könntest gucken wie schnell gerade wohl Millionen Bürger mit Zweitpass die Koffer packen würden und sich aus dem Staub machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal,der Atomare Angriff ist sein letztes wirkliches Druckmittel


Ähm und Hunderttausende weitere Soldaten mit tausenden weiteren Panzern usw. womit er wenn er wollte in 3 Tagen die komplette Ukraine ganz konventionell  zum großen Trümmerfeld zerschießen kann.
Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die russischen Streitkräfte nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil grade in der Ukraine sind. Da gibts noch ein Vielfaches mehr im Landesinneren. Russland hat Größenordnung 12000 Kampfpanzer und nochmal mindestens dasselbe an Artillerie und nochn paar Tausend Raketenwerfer. So grob ne Million Soldaten im Dienst. Wieviel von all dem ist gerade im Krieg in der Ukraine? 20%?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "ich relativiere mal wieder. die ukraine ist selbst schuld. putin ist sowieso der geilste. blablabla."


jup, bye!


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ähm und Hunderttausende weitere Soldaten mit tausenden weiteren Panzern usw. womit er wenn er wollte in 3 Tagen die komplette Ukraine ganz konventionell  zum großen Trümmerfeld zerschießen kann.
> Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die russischen Streitkräfte nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil grade in der Ukraine sind. Da gibts noch ein Vielfaches mehr im Landesinneren.


wenn er denn jede grenze zu jedem weiteren staat einfach offenlegen will. du vergisst wie groß russland ist und wie paranoid sich putin verhält. der würde auch seine grenze zu china nicht einfach offenlegen, nur um noch mehr soldaten in der ukraine zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die "Schutzbedürftigen" so anschaue sind da mehr als genug Frauen darunter die ihren Beitrag leisten können, selbst wenn nicht mit der Waffe könnten sie Gräben / Schützenlöcher buddeln, Tarnnetze basteln, Barrikaden / Panzersperren anlegen, oder in der Kriegswichtigen Betrieben aushelfen, usw. usf.


Erstens sind das meistens auch Frauen mit Kindern. Darunter viele Kleinkinder. Soll man die alle alleine wegschicken? Zweitens verrichten auch nicht wenige ukrainische Frauen Dienst an der Waffe.
Aber es war schon immer so das Frauen und Kinder zuerst geschützt werden müssen und das ist auch gut so.



> Die Regierung in Warschau erklärte am Abend in einer kurzen Mitteilung, dass Polen bereit sei zur "kostenlosen und unverzüglichen" Übergabe all seiner Kampfflugzeuge vom Typ MiG-29 an die USA.
> 
> Ukrainische Piloten sind für diese Maschinen aus der sowjetischen Zeit ausgebildet. Die Jets könnten über den US-Luftwaffenstützpunkt Ramstein in Deutschland an die USA übergeben werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Polen will MiG-29-Kampfflugzeuge an USA übergeben

Laut Wikipedia sind das 12 MiG 29. Ich weiß nicht ob man wegen so ein paar Kampflugzeugen so ein hohes Risiko eingehen soll. Vielleicht verschaffen sie etwas Luft. Aber das ändert nichts an der russischen Übermacht im ukrainischen Luftraum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wenn er denn jede grenze zu jedem weiteren staat einfach offenlegen will.


Gut ok, wenn er fürchtet dass irgendjemand siener Nachbarn tatsächlich so bescheuert wäre ihn anzugreifen ist das ein Argument. Das könnte ja militärisch praktisch nur China und Kaiser Xi wird eher nicht seinen Hauptpartner in nem großen Krieg zerstören wollen. Aber wie du sagst, paranoid halt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut ok, wenn er fürchtet dass irgendjemand siener Nachbarn tatsächlich so bescheuert wäre ihn anzugreifen ist das ein Argument. Das könnte ja militärisch praktisch nur China und Kaiser Xi wird eher nicht seinen Hauptpartner in nem großen Krieg zerstören wollen. Aber wie du sagst, paranoid halt.


er traut das ja auch der nato zu, obwohl die nato ein verteidigungs(nicht angriffs)bündnis ist. und selbst da (wenn die nato anders agieren würde) sollte er wissen, dass dort niemand jemals eine atommacht wie russland angreifen würde, interessiert ihn aber nicht. glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass er sein "großes russisches reich" offenlegen wird "nur" wegen der ukraine.


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ähm und Hunderttausende weitere Soldaten mit tausenden weiteren Panzern usw. womit er wenn er wollte in 3 Tagen die komplette Ukraine ganz konventionell  zum großen Trümmerfeld zerschießen kann.
> Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die russischen Streitkräfte nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil grade in der Ukraine sind. Da gibts noch ein Vielfaches mehr im Landesinneren. Russland hat Größenordnung 12000 Kampfpanzer und nochmal mindestens dasselbe an Artillerie und nochn paar Tausend Raketenwerfer. So grob ne Million Soldaten im Dienst. Wieviel von all dem ist gerade im Krieg in der Ukraine? 20%?



Man schätzt weniger als 100k Soldaten. Dazu kommen noch 2×30k der beiden Republiken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> er traut das ja auch der nato zu, obwohl die nato ein verteidigungs(nicht angriffs)bündnis ist. und selbst da (wenn die nato anders agieren würde) sollte er wissen, dass dort niemand jemals eine atommacht wie russland angreifen würde, interessiert ihn aber nicht. glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass er sein "großes russisches reich" offenlegen wird "nur" wegen der ukraine.


Ich tue mich halt immer sehr schwer mit der Vorstellung, dass derart hochrangige Leute wirklich so denken bzw. an so einen Unsinn wirklich ernsthaft glauben. Indoktrination der Bevölkerung klar, Amis und Nato sind ultraböse und Russland die einzig Gerechten... aber dass ein Präsident selbst da keine besseren Infos hat und praktisch seiner eigenen Propaganda verfällt ist wirklich schwer zu begreifen. Ein "Ich halte mein Volk blöd und unter Kontrolle aber hab selbst den Plan" (also Kim Jong Il/Un-Style) war mir da immer wahrscheinlicher. 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Man schätzt weniger als 100k Soldaten. Dazu kommen noch 2×30k der beiden Republiken.



Offiziell siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit - achso du meintest wer wirklich im Krieg ist... naja, dann war ich mit den 20% ja nicht so extrem weit daneben geschätzt.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man schätzt weniger als 100k Soldaten. Dazu kommen noch 2×30k der beiden Republiken.


Es sollen 150000 Soldaten in den Grenzgebieten vor ein paar Wochen sich aufgehalten haben.
Und heute wurde gesagt das mitlerweile wohl alle drin sind.
Zu den regulären Kräften kommen noch Tschetschenen und Syrer dazu. Wagner Söldner.
Belarussische Kräfte sind meines Wissens nicht in die Ukraine eingedrungen.

@Incredible Alk : Bitte mal die Quelle von den Screenshots nennen.


----------



## narcosubs (8. März 2022)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Putin hat dieses Muster bereits 2008 in ähnlicher Form in Georgien angewendet - nur dass er sich jetzt traut, einen größeren Coup zu landen. Darüber hinaus haben die Bestrebungen, die Ukraine zu zersetzen ja schon vor vielen Jahren begonnen und 2014 mit der Annektion der Krim einen vorläufigen Höhepunkt bekommen. Damals -so scheint es heute- war er aber militärisch noch nicht weit genug, um den letzten konsequenten Schritt zu gehen.


Wobei man hier korrekterweise anmerken muss, dass es 2008 Georgien war, das sich damals provozieren ließ, von der UNO akzeptierte (russische) "Friedenstruppen" anzugreifen. Der Gegenstoß der roten Armee war bereits auf halbem Weg nach Tiflis, als man sich in Verhandlungen einigen konnte.  Es bleibt zu hoffen, daß es auch hier dazu kommt.  Der Donbas wäre dann aber wohl russisch.


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> jup, bye!
> 
> wenn er denn jede grenze zu jedem weiteren staat einfach offenlegen will. du vergisst wie groß russland ist und wie paranoid sich putin verhält. der würde auch seine grenze zu china nicht einfach offenlegen, nur um noch mehr soldaten in der ukraine zu haben.





			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/03/05/macgregor_zelensky_is_no_hero_hes_a_puppet_that_is_putting_his_own_population_at_unnecessary_risk.html
		


Er war mal Militär.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich tue mich halt immer sehr schwer mit der Vorstellung, dass derart hochrangige Leute wirklich so denken bzw. an so einen Unsinn wirklich ernsthaft glauben. Indoktrination der Bevölkerung klar, Amis und Nato sind ultraböse und Russland die einzig Gerechten... aber dass ein Präsident selbst da keine besseren Infos hat und praktisch seiner eigenen Propaganda verfällt ist wirklich schwer zu begreifen. Ein "Ich halte mein Volk blöd und unter Kontrolle aber hab selbst den Plan" (also Kim Jong Il/Un-Style) war mir da immer wahrscheinlicher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, da spricht man eben gern von der hybris bei solchen leuten. die (auch putin) sind so ewig an der macht und hatten schon erfolge (z.b. die krim oder im krieg in syrien), dass sie langsam den realtitätssinn verlieren und sich selbst für übermächtig halten. das halte ich bei putin (erst recht, wenn es stimmen sollte, dass er sich nur noch in seiner kleinen blase bewegt) für überaus wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich tue mich halt immer sehr schwer mit der Vorstellung, dass derart hochrangige Leute wirklich so denken bzw. an so einen Unsinn wirklich ernsthaft glauben. Indoktrination der Bevölkerung klar, Amis und Nato sind ultraböse und Russland die einzig Gerechten... aber dass ein Präsident selbst da keine besseren Infos hat und praktisch seiner eigenen Propaganda verfällt ist wirklich schwer zu begreifen. Ein "Ich halte mein Volk blöd und unter Kontrolle aber hab selbst den Plan" (also Kim Jong Il/Un-Style) war mir da immer wahrscheinlicher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wurde öfter geschrieben  das von den ursprünglich 150k im Manöver, weniger als 100k bisher eingesetzt wurden.
Alles Berufssoldaten.
Alleine im Donbass geht man von fast 100k Ukrainern aus.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es wurde öfter geschrieben  das von den ursprünglich 150k im Manöver, weniger als 100k bisher eingesetzt wurden.


Fast alle von Russland mobilisierten Soldaten kämpfen in der Ukraine

Nach Einschätzung der USA.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2022/03/05/macgregor_zelensky_is_no_hero_hes_a_puppet_that_is_putting_his_own_population_at_unnecessary_risk.html
> 
> 
> 
> Er war mal Militär.


uh, ein interview über fox business. gehören die zufällig zu fox news, also dem haus und hof-sender von psycho-trump? oh ja, dazu gehören sie. ein wahrer quell unabhängiger nachrichten.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, was abzukriegen, sinkt da signifikant.
> 
> Wenn jemand mir den Geldbeutel klauen will und der ne Pistole hat, werde ich mich da nicht wehren, denn ich bin hinterher tot. Ist mir da andersrum lieber.


Jemand raubt deine Freiheit.
Ich dachte, dass dir deine Freiheit wichtig ist?
In einem totalitären System gibt es die individuelle Freiheit nicht mehr.
Die Ukrainer versuchen diese Freiheit zu verteidigen. Und dir ist das egal? Freiheit egal? Hauptsache leben, egal in welchem Gefängnis?


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es sollen 150000 Soldaten in den Grenzgebieten vor ein paar Wochen sich aufgehalten haben.
> Und heute wurde gesagt das mitlerweile wohl alle drin sind.
> Zu den regulären Kräften kommen noch Tschetschenen und Syrer dazu. Wagner Söldner.
> Belarussische Kräfte sind meines Wissens nicht in die Ukraine eingedrungen.
> ...



Die Tschetschenen sind russische Soldaten. Reguläre Truppen.
Kadyrow hat bei sich einen riesigen Komplex zum trainieren gebaut. Stadtkampf, Flugzeugentführungen, Stadium usw


juko888 schrieb:


> uh, ein interview über fox business. gehören die zufällig zu fox news, also dem haus und hof-sender von psycho-trump? oh ja, dazu gehören sie. ein wahrer quell unabhängiger nachrichten.


Deshalb ist es erst einmal falsch?
Einfach mal andere Sichten beurteilen und eine eigene Meinung bilden. So funktioniert Demokratie.
Ich gehe nicht in allem mit, aber vieles ist schon vernünftig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es wurde öfter geschrieben das von den ursprünglich 150k im Manöver, weniger als 100k bisher eingesetzt wurden.
> Alles Berufssoldaten.


Das wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube eher, dass alle mobilisierten mittlerweile im Einsatz sind da die ganze "Spezialoperation" deutlich schlechter verläuft als eigentlich geplant. Und das alles Berufssoldaten und wie der Kreml sagt "keine Wehrpflichtigen" beißt sich doch sehr mit den Videos von gefangenen 18-jährigen Russen die davon reden man hätte sie auf ne Übung geschickt. Die sind kaum mit 14 ins Militär eingetreten um Berufssoldat zu werden.

Klar sind all diese Meldungen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, was wirklich wie weit zutrifft werden wir nie erfahren. Aber die Variante "18-jährige Sodaten an der Front verheizen ohne dass sie wissen was mit ihnen passiert" klingt mehr nach sowjetischem Stil wo Mannschaften traditionell als "Material" und nicht als "Personen" angesehen werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt Kolomoisky, der Selensky auf den Thron gebracht hat?


Wie hat er das denn gemacht? Zeig das doch mal.


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand raubt deine Freiheit.
> Ich dachte, dass dir deine Freiheit wichtig ist?
> In einem totalitären System gibt es die individuelle Freiheit nicht mehr.
> Die Ukrainer versuchen diese Freiheit zu verteidigen. Und dir ist das egal? Freiheit egal? Hauptsache leben, egal in welchem Gefängnis?



Ich denke das 6vh das am besten beurteilen kann.
Das Leben in der DDR, war nie so schlecht, das es nicht wert gelebt zu werden und ich denke das dort etwas mehr Beschränkungen als in Russland existierten. 
Jeder Russe kann ausreisen. Denke bitte darüber nach.
Es ist die Entscheidung eines jeden Russen, dort zu leben.
Mauertote gibt es dort nicht.
Was sollte ich als Ukrainer also tun?


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Tschetschenen sind russische Soldaten. Reguläre Truppen.
> Kadyrow hat bei sich einen riesigen Komplex zum trainieren gebaut. Stadtkampf, Flugzeugentführungen, Stadium usw


Ja und mit Kriegsverbrechen kennen die sich auch gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das Leben in der DDR, war nie so schlecht, das es nicht wert gelebt zu werden


Frag mal die, die im Knast hockten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist die Entscheidung eines jeden Russen, dort zu leben.


du meinst halt jene russen, denen der zugang zu unabhängigen medien verwehrt wird. jene russen, die nur putins propaganda zu hören bekommen. jene russen, die eingesperrt werden, wenn sie gegen diesen unsäglichen krieg demonstrieren. jene journalisten, die für 15 jahre in das gefängnis kommen können, wenn sie erhlich über putins krieg berichten.
was genau stimmt eigentlich nicht mit dir?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es erst einmal falsch?
> Einfach mal andere Sichten beurteilen und eine eigene Meinung bilden. So funktioniert Demokratie.
> Ich gehe nicht in allem mit, aber vieles ist schon vernünftig.


in dem fall definitiv ja! dieser sender bzw. dieses unternehmen wird alles dafür tun um trump bei der anstehenden wahl wieder ins amt zu heben. da kommt es also nur gelegen irgendwie gegen entscheidungen der biden-regierung bezüglich der ukraine zu schießen. ganz simpel. hätte vermutet, dass selbst du das erkennst, aber scheinbar ist dir deine relativierungs-rhetorik wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Tschetan (8. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube eher, dass alle mobilisierten mittlerweile im Einsatz sind da die ganze "Spezialoperation" deutlich schlechter verläuft als eigentlich geplant. Und das alles Berufssoldaten und wie der Kreml sagt "keine Wehrpflichtigen" beißt sich doch sehr mit den Videos von gefangenen 18-jährigen Russen die davon reden man hätte sie auf ne Übung geschickt. Die sind kaum mit 14 ins Militär eingetreten um Berufssoldat zu werden.
> 
> Klar sind all diese Meldungen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, was wirklich wie weit zutrifft werden wir nie erfahren. Aber die Variante "18-jährige Sodaten an der Front verheizen ohne dass sie wissen was mit ihnen passiert" klingt mehr nach sowjetischem Stil wo Mannschaften traditionell als "Material" und nicht als "Personen" angesehen werden.



Du meinst Bilder sind Ausssgekräftig?
Ich kann dir Haufenweise Fakes zeigen.
80% der russischen Armee sind Berufssoldaten und haben zum großen Teil Jampferfwhrung in Syrien gesammelt.
Warum soll man sich mit "Anfängern" belasten? Die russische Armee ist nicht mit der sowjetischen zu vergleichen. 

Die Annahme ein Kand, was größer als der Irak ist, innerhalb von 3 Ragen besiegen zu wollen, ist Fake.
Schon alleine die ukrainischen Gruppierungen in der Ukraine hat dort 8 Jahre ihre Stellungen ausgebaut und ist gut ausgebildet und ausgerüstet.

Die gesamte Kampflinie geht wohl über 3000km. Man schreibt das die Russen rund 30 Tage veranschlagt haben, was ich für realistisch halte.
Wie geschrieben ukrainischen Truppen verschanzen sich in Städten und im der Ostukraine sind sie blockiert. 
Sie haben keine realistische Chance. 

Was wird mit Ausländischen Kämpfern? Sie sind ohne Rechte und können mit Glück im Knast landen.
Militärisch bringen sie eigentlich auch nichts. So schlecht sind die Ukrainer nicht, das sie darauf angewiesen wären.
Weiß auch nicht wie man solche Leute organisieren will und 3000 US Freiwilligem gegen Tschetschenen?
Das ist einfach alles völlig Gaga.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja und mit Kriegsverbrechen kennen die sich auch gut aus.


Link?


Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die, die im Knast hockten.



Meinst du ich kannte keinen der das erlebte ? 
Ich schrieb aber das jeder Russe, aus Russland ausreisen kann, was in der DDR nicht ging.
Kannst mir aber gerne etwas erzählen.
Ich war in Berlin und an der Getsemanehkirche, du nicht.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Link?





> Die *Kadyrowzy* (auf russisch Кадыровцы; zu deutsch Kadyrows Anhänger) ist eine paramilitärische Sicherheitstruppe, deren Stärke auf ca. 80.000 Mann geschätzt wird und die vom tschetschenischen Präsidenten Ramsan Kadyrow geleitet wird. Dieser Einheit werden Menschenrechtsverletzungen wie Mord und Folter vorgeworfen, sie ist deshalb in Tschetschenien gefürchtet. Die _Kadyrowzy_ untersteht nicht dem russischen Innenministerium und fühlt sich deshalb an keine Rechtsnormen gebunden.


Quelle: Kadyrowzy

Soviel ich weiß werden die auch "Bluthunde" genannt und schrecken vor nichts zurück.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schrieb aber das jeder Russe, aus Russland ausreisen kann, was in der DDR nicht ging.
> Kannst mir aber gerne etwas erzählen.


Was hat das mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine zu tun?
Ablenkung?


----------



## Lotto (8. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand raubt deine Freiheit.
> Ich dachte, dass dir deine Freiheit wichtig ist?
> In einem totalitären System gibt es die individuelle Freiheit nicht mehr.
> Die Ukrainer versuchen diese Freiheit zu verteidigen. Und dir ist das egal? Freiheit egal? Hauptsache leben, egal in welchem Gefängnis?


Russen leben in Unfreiheit? Das ist mir ziemlich neu. Die trifft man in der ganzen Welt an wo sie Urlaub machen, studieren, etc. Und die Russen die ich kenne konnten sogar selber wählen welche Schule sie besuchen, welchen Beruf sie ausüben, was sie täglich essen, welche Bücher sie lesen, welche Musik sie hören,...
Klar jetzt während des Krieges sind die Medien auf Propaganda geschaltet um nicht das eigene Volk gegen sich aufzubringen, aber das ist ja nur eine Kriegsmaßnahme. Zugegeben nicht schön, aber für den normalen kleinen Bürger wohl verschmerzbar.
Klar sie haben weniger Freiheiten im System "Putin" als wir im Westen (was natürlich nicht schön ist), aber so wie du es darstellst ist es total übertrieben. Das hört sich ja an als würden die in Sklaverei leben. Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich, anstatt immer alles maßlos zu übertreiben.

Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Russen leben in Unfreiheit?


Frag mal die, die im Knast hocken.


Lotto schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja an als würden die in Sklaverei leben. Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich, anstatt immer alles maßlos zu übertreiben.


Wo übertreibe ich, wenn ich sage, dass die Ukrainer um ihre Freiheit kämpfen?
Putin spricht den Ukrainern ab, ein eigenständiges Volk bzw. Land zu sein


Lotto schrieb:


> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Tempolimit ist also eine Einschränkung deiner Freiheit?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Ach bitte, jetzt übertreib nicht derart, die meisten Länder haben Tempolimits, sprichst du etwa Österreich, der Schweiz, Frankreich, Usa, Kanada und vielen weiteren Ländern ihre Freiheit ab, weil sie nicht wie Geisteskranke voll aufs Pedal steigen dürfen? Klar wollen die Grünen Tempolimits, aus gutem Grund, denn dadurch werden weniger Giftstoffe in die Umwelt gepustet, schon mal was vom Menschen verstärkten Klimawandel gehört? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich tue mich halt immer sehr schwer mit der Vorstellung, dass derart hochrangige Leute wirklich so denken bzw. an so einen Unsinn wirklich ernsthaft glauben. Indoktrination der Bevölkerung klar, Amis und Nato sind ultraböse und Russland die einzig Gerechten... aber dass ein Präsident selbst da keine besseren Infos hat und praktisch seiner eigenen Propaganda verfällt ist wirklich schwer zu begreifen. Ein "Ich halte mein Volk blöd und unter Kontrolle aber hab selbst den Plan" (also Kim Jong Il/Un-Style) war mir da immer wahrscheinlicher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch Staatsführer machen Fehler und oft können Emotionen der Grund dafür sein. 

Zwar ist unklar wer es diesmal so verbockt hat mit den russischen Vorbereitungen für die Ukraine, aber hier sieht man das Fehlen von Rationalität. Westliche Militärexperten und Ex Generäle schüteln jdfalls den Kopf beim Anblick dieses Krieges. 

Um so eher sollte man aber auch vor solchen Schritten wie Angriff auf NATO Territorium und ähnliches gewarnt sein. Putin war die meiste Zeit wie eine aufgepumpte Aktienblase, keiner wusste so recht wie clever er nun ist oder wie gut er als Staatsführer pokert wenn er mal solche Hürden hat wie aktuell. Das selbe trifft auch darauf zu dass weiterhin keiner weiß wie weit Putin gehen wird nachdem wir sein Land finanziell ausbluten lassen.

Was wenn er doch nicht so rational ist wie alle dachten ? Um so aussichtsloser seine Situation, um so höher auch die Gefahr für uns.


Lotto schrieb:


> Russen leben in Unfreiheit? Das ist mir ziemlich neu. Die trifft man in der ganzen Welt an wo sie Urlaub machen, studieren, etc. Und die Russen die ich kenne konnten sogar selber wählen welche Schule sie besuchen, welchen Beruf sie ausüben, was sie täglich essen, welche Bücher sie lesen, welche Musik sie hören,...
> Klar jetzt während des Krieges sind die Medien auf Propaganda geschaltet um nicht das eigene Volk gegen sich aufzubringen, aber das ist ja nur eine Kriegsmaßnahme. Zugegeben nicht schön, aber für den normalen kleinen Bürger wohl verschmerzbar.
> Klar sie haben weniger Freiheiten im System "Putin" als wir im Westen (was natürlich nicht schön ist), aber so wie du es darstellst ist es total übertrieben. Das hört sich ja an als würden die in Sklaverei leben. Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich, anstatt immer alles maßlos zu übertreiben.
> 
> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Lebst du denn dort dass du es weißt ? Bist du ein bekennender Putingegner ? 

Zig tausende Russen demonstrieren gg Krieg und viele tausende werden Haftstrafen erwarten über Jahre, wegen einem Schild in der Hand. 

Auch wenn der Russe die Vorzüge des westlichen Lebensstils im 21. Jahrhundert genießt, ist Russland weitestgehend immernoch nicht fähig zur Demokratie und das ist ein Fakt. Da fehlt der freie Geist, die Kultur oder Geschichte. An was sich in Russland erinnert wird sind militärische Erfolge aus Zarenzeit und rote Sterne. Mit lautem Hurra nimmt immernoch eine Mehrheit der Russen Hirnscheisse aus dem Flimmerkasten und denkt das wär die Wahrheit, wo ein Mensch aus einem liberalen Land nur unglaubhaft den Kopf schüttelt.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Russen leben in Unfreiheit?



Was passiert den wenn Russen gegen den Krieg demonstrieren ? Im speziellen auch Kinder die Blumen ablegen, werden die nicht in Haft genommen ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand raubt deine Freiheit.
> Ich dachte, dass dir deine Freiheit wichtig ist?


Richtig, aber dazu zählt auch mein Leben. Und das setze ich niemals freiwillig für die Politik ein.


Threshold schrieb:


> In einem totalitären System gibt es die individuelle Freiheit nicht mehr.
> Die Ukrainer versuchen diese Freiheit zu verteidigen. Und dir ist das egal? Freiheit egal? Hauptsache leben, egal in welchem Gefängnis?


Die Ukrainer wollen ihren Staat retten, der aber meines Erachtens genau wie Russland keine Freiheit für alle bietet.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

> Polen wollte den USA seine Kampfflugzeuge vom Typ MiG-29 übergeben. Über diesen Umweg hätten sie der Ukraine zur Verfügung gestellt werden können. Das US-Pentagon lehnte den Vorschlag aber als "nicht haltbar" ab*.*
> 
> Das US-Verteidigungsministerium hat einen Vorschlag Polens zur Überlassung von MiG-29-Kampfjets an die Ukraine mit einem Zwischenstopp auf einem Stützpunkt in Deutschland als "nicht haltbar" bezeichnet. Der Vorschlag bringe "schwierige logistische Herausforderungen" mit sich, zudem gebe es angesichts der geopolitischen Dimension "ernsthafte Bedenken", erklärte der Sprecher des Pentagons, John Kirby, am Abend (Ortszeit).
> 
> ...


Quelle: USA lehnen polnisches Kampfjet-Angebot ab

Was auch besser ist. Nachher kriegen wir hier noch ne Salve Atombomben ab.

Aber dennoch



> Die BBC berichtet, dass die ukrainischen Streitkräfte bisher mindestens 20 russische Flugzeuge abschießen konnten. Hinzu kommen wohl zahlreiche Militärhubschrauber. Das Verteidigungsministerium der Ukraine hatte zuvor von insgesamt 80 abgeschossenen Flugobjekten gesprochen, was als unrealistische Einschätzung gilt. Unabhängig von Propaganda-Meldungen beider Seiten zeigt sich dennoch: Der Luftraum ist umkämpft und immer mehr durch die Ukraine dominiert, interessanterweise trotz eines ehemaligen enormen Missverhältnisses: Laut Angaben des britischen Verteidigungsministers Ben Wallace war die Ukraine Russland 1:3 unterlegen, als der Kreml alle verfügbaren Flugeinheiten an der Grenze zusammenzog. Mittlerweile dürfte sich das Verhältnis geändert haben, nicht zuletzt durch abgeschossene Helikopter und Flugzeuge der russischen Armee.


Quelle: Rückschläge für Russland: Ukraine schießt Militärhubschrauber und Flugzeuge ab

Durch die die gelieferten Flugabwehrsysteme machen sie es den Russen scheinbar schwer.

Und noch was:



> Der Buchstabe Z steht auf russischen Militärfahrzeugen und Panzern, die in der Ukraine angreifen. Nun taucht das Z auch in Russland auf, um Unterstützung zu demonstrieren. Doch wie populär ist das Symbol?
> 
> Das russische Militär hat bei dem Angriff auf die Ukraine ihre Fahrzeuge, Panzer und Spezialgeräte mit einem großen Z gekennzeichnet.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Wie populär ist das Z-Symbol?


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Russen leben in Unfreiheit? Das ist mir ziemlich neu. Die trifft man in der ganzen Welt an wo sie Urlaub machen, studieren, etc. Und die Russen die ich kenne konnten sogar selber wählen welche Schule sie besuchen, welchen Beruf sie ausüben, was sie täglich essen, welche Bücher sie lesen, welche Musik sie hören,...
> Klar jetzt während des Krieges sind die Medien auf Propaganda geschaltet um nicht das eigene Volk gegen sich aufzubringen, aber das ist ja nur eine Kriegsmaßnahme. Zugegeben nicht schön, aber für den normalen kleinen Bürger wohl verschmerzbar.
> Klar sie haben weniger Freiheiten im System "Putin" als wir im Westen (was natürlich nicht schön ist), aber so wie du es darstellst ist es total übertrieben. Das hört sich ja an als würden die in Sklaverei leben. Bleibt doch einfach mal sachlich, anstatt immer alles maßlos zu übertreiben.
> 
> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Ja, das tun sie.
Ich habe an anderer Stelle berichtet, dass ich in der näheren Vergangenheit des Öfteren beruflich in Russland war.
Sobald du quasi dich in die inneren Angelegenheiten mischt und dazu gehören auch, wie in meinem Falle, ganz normale Ingenieursleistungen aus dem Ausland in Russland, steht der FSB irgendwo im Zimmer einer Beratung und hört mit.
Meist wird man vorab von einem der Gesprächspartner zur Seite gezogen und gebeten, keine regierungskritische Äußerungen zu tätigen.
Die komplette Bevölkerung ist per Staatsdekret depolitisiert und hat offiziell den Kurs der Staatsführung zu folgen und vor allem nicht zu kritisieren.
So lange man also unpolitisch seinen Leben nachgeht, hält sich die Überwachung in Grenzen.

Jene Russen, die du im Urlaub triffst oder beim studieren im Ausland, gehören überwiegend und im weitesten Sinne der wirtschaftlichen Elite bzw. der wohlhabenderen Bevölkerungsschicht an.
Lass dich da nicht täuschen, natürlich schwärmen sie vom Land und Putin, weil sie zu den Profiteuren des Systems gehören.
Ein Ingenieur lag vor dem Ukraine-Krieg (da war der Kurs relativ konstant bei ca. 0,012 Rubel auf einem Euro) bei ca. 200.000 €, das sind brutto ca. 1.400 €, was schon extrem hoch für Russland ist.
Ein Lehrer verdient(e) irgendwas zw. 200 und 250 €, ein normaler Bankangestellter irgendwas um die 200-300 €, eine Verkäuferin im Supermarkt kommt gerade auf 50 bis 100 €.
Die auch von mir beobachtete Armut in Russland abseits  der Großstädte ist für mich verstörend.
Während man in Moskau oberflächlich denken mag, es ist wie in München oder Hamburg, nur mit russischen Accessoires, sieht es keine 100 km außerhalb von Moskau für mich kaum beschreiblich aus.
Ähnlich bitterarme Lebensverhältnisse beschreibe ich immer mit "Landleben in Nigeria".

Ein mir sehr eng stehender russischer Geschäftspartner hatte es vor 3-4 Jahren ungefähr so beschrieben:
_Geändert hat sich nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion gar nichts.
Die Partei heisst nur anders und schiebt  auch weiterhin alles Geld nur den Günstlingen zu.
Die Überwachung hat sich verschärft, rede nie über Politik bei uns.
Wenn man so möchte, sind wir der perfektionierte Stasi-Staat, nur dass es nun Bananen gibt, vorausgesetzt, du hast das Geld dafür._


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.


Die Grünen mit der Putin Diktatur zu vergleichen ist total absurd und fernab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Grünen mit der Putin Diktatur zu vergleichen ist total absurd und fernab jeglicher Realität.


Das stimmt.

Es ist aber durchaus so, dass man/ich die immer mehr eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit auch im "Westen" beobachte(t).
Unbedarft, ob es nun "Schwurbler" Sachen sind oder RT u. dgl. , ist es nicht gerade rühmlich für Demokratien, wenn Meinungen /Informationen / Ansichten schlichtweg mit Abschaltung dem Bürger nicht mehr zugänglich sind.
Wir bewegen uns da in eine "freiwillige" Zensur hinein, die langfristig die Demokratrie aushöhlt.
Andere Meinungen kann man/darf man  nicht abschalten.
In der Demokratie muss man sich mit anderen Meinungen auseinandersetzen und  - 
die Demokratie muss per se IMMER Kompromisse finden.
Das ist das GRUNDWESEN einer funktionierenden Demokratie.
Werden Meinungen unterdrückt, bewegen wir uns gesellschaftlich  in Richtung Diktatur und die unterdrückte(n) Meinung(en) in Richtung Revolution.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist aber durchaus so, dass man/ich die immer mehr eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit auch im "Westen" beobachte(t).
> Unbedarft, ob es nun "Schwurbler" Sachen sind oder RT u. dgl. , ist es nicht gerade rühmlich für Demokratien, wenn Meinungen /Informationen / Ansichten schlichtweg mit Abschaltung dem Bürger nicht mehr zugänglich sind.
> Wir bewegen uns da in eine "freiwillige" Zensur hinein, die langfristig die Demokratrie aushöhlt.
> Andere Meinungen kann man/darf man  nicht abschalten.
> ...


Wenn bewußt Falschinformationen und Hetze verbreitet werden schon.
Das hat mit unabhängigen Journalismus nichts mehr zu tun.
Außerdem wird RT direkt vom russischen Staat finanziert.


----------



## FKY2000 (9. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ähm und Hunderttausende weitere Soldaten mit tausenden weiteren Panzern usw. womit er wenn er wollte in 3 Tagen die komplette Ukraine ganz konventionell  zum großen Trümmerfeld zerschießen kann.
> Man sollte nicht vergessen dass die russischen Streitkräfte nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil grade in der Ukraine sind. Da gibts noch ein Vielfaches mehr im Landesinneren. Russland hat Größenordnung 12000 Kampfpanzer und nochmal mindestens dasselbe an Artillerie und nochn paar Tausend Raketenwerfer. So grob ne Million Soldaten im Dienst. Wieviel von all dem ist gerade im Krieg in der Ukraine? 20%?



In Wahrheit ist das alles schon etwas komplexer und schwieriger zu beurteilen, als das die bei WIkipedia & Co. ablesbaren Zahlen und Infos glauben machen könnten.

Wie wir anhand der aktuellen Situation eindrucksvoll erleben können, ist die militärische Realität kein Computerspiel, wo Einheiten mit Mausklicks von links nach rechts verschoben werden können und Angriffe auf Knopfdruck funktionieren.

Russland mag auf dem Papier soundsoviele Panzer und zwölfundfuffzig Raketenwerfer haben, die von 80 Fantastillionen Soldaten begleitet werden.
Welche (Bruch-)Teile davon operativ nutzbar sind, ist dann eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Beispiel1 Waffensysteme:
Die Masse der Panzerstreitkräfte besteht aus noch zu sowjetischen Zeiten entwickelten (und gebauten) Panzern, die zwar in Teilen kampwertgesteigert (also salopp gesagt modernisiert) sein mögen, aber mitnichten topmodern und grundsätzlich einsatzbereit sind. Nicht alles was "in den Büchern" steht, rollt auch aus eigener Kraft oder hat entsprechend benötigte Peripherie in ausreichendem Umfang zur Verfügung (Personal, Munition, Ersatzteile, sonstiges Material).
Um ein Panzerbataillon zu verlegen, sind schon noch gewisse logistische Vorbereitungen und Maßnahmen/Kapazitäten notwendig. Dasselbe gilt für alle anderen (motorisierten) Waffensysteme bzw. Organisationseinheiten der Landstreitkräfte. Dann haben wir noch gar nicht über den allgemeinen Zustand der Bevorratung von Munition und Ersatzteilen für den Alltag "hinter der Front" gesprochen.

Beispiel2 Personal:
Die Masse des russischen Heeres ist weder kriegserfahren, noch angriffsbereit, geschweige denn in kurzer Zeit schlagkräftig in die Ukraine gebracht.
Auch hier gilt wie im Beispiel1, dass enorme logistische Mittel für eine Verlegung von größeren Organisationseinheiten notwendig sind. Nicht jeder Soldat ist ürigens ein "Infanterist/Grenadier mit Sturmgewehr" und erst recht kein effektiver Nutzen in einem unübersichtlichen Konflikt mit unregulären Einheiten/Guerilla. EIn großer Teil des Truppenkontingentes geht für Nachschub, Instandsetzung und den restlichen Tross drauf, den eine Armee immer im Schlepptau hat. Dann haben wir noch gar nicht über Einsatzausbildung und Truppenmoral gesprochen.

Ich will hier die russische Armee ganz sicher nicht verniedlichen, aber lass Dich nicht von Zahlen blenden.
Das was wir hier jetzt in der Ukraine an militärischen Leistungen der russischen Armee sehen, ist absolut nicht beeindruckend. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es läuft nicht nach Plan, die Moral der Soldaten ist brüchig, die Logistik scheint unzureichend und die taktischen Fähigkeiten der kommandieren Offiziere kann an vielen Stellen in Frage gestellt werden.

Wenn Du ernsthaft in die Materie einsteigen möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne gutes Lesematerial empfehlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat mit unabhängigen Journalismus nichts mehr zu tun.
> Außerdem wird RT direkt vom russischen Staat finanziert.


Es wäre mir neu, dass bisher unabhängiger Journalismus verboten gewesen wäre. Genauso wie Staatsjournalismus bisher nicht verboten war. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die BRD z.B. Störsender gegen die Kurzwellensendungen aus Russland betrieben hat. Die Zensur von RT durch die EU ist aber sowas Ähnliches.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass bisher unabhängiger Journalismus verboten gewesen wäre. Genauso wie Staatsjournalismus bisher nicht verboten war. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die BRD z.B. Störsender gegen die Kurzwellensendungen aus Russland betrieben hat. Die Zensur von RT durch die EU ist aber sowas Ähnliches.


Eben, weil es *kein* unabhängiger Journalismus, aber dafür russische Propaganda ist, ist es richtig das der Sender hier verboten wurde.


----------



## FKY2000 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass bisher unabhängiger Journalismus verboten gewesen wäre. Genauso wie Staatsjournalismus bisher nicht verboten war. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die BRD z.B. Störsender gegen die Kurzwellensendungen aus Russland betrieben hat. Die Zensur von RT durch die EU ist aber sowas Ähnliches.



Zur Info und Unterscheidung: Lügen sind keine Meinung !


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn bewußt Falschinformationen und Hetze verbreitet werden schon.
> Das hat mit unabhängigen Journalismus nichts mehr zu tun.
> Außerdem wird RT direkt vom russischen Staat finanziert.


Nein, du versperrst dir dann den Weg zur eigenen Meinungsbildung.
Dir wird dadurch vorgeschrieben, ab wann du als mündiger Staatsbürger agieren darfst.
Aber als mündiger Staatsbürger bist du in der Lage, ein eigenes Meinungsbild zu schaffen.

Ich ziehe es mal an dem Beispiel "Reitschuster" auf:








						Boris Reitschuster – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Lange Zeit international gefeiert als russlandkritischer Journalist.
In Pandemiezeiten bringt er kritische Berichte.
Prompt wird er just zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Rechtsaußenecke verortet, auf YT gesperrt und Telegramm wird allgemein als "Schwurblerplattform" bezeichnet und man verlangt sogar die Sperrung hier in D..
Ich teile bestimmt nicht all seine Meinungen, aber es ist aus meiner Sicht für den aufgeklärten Menschen schlichtweg notwendig, sich mit anderen Meinungen auseinanderzusetzen.
Ansonsten bewegt man sich selber auch nur in einer Blase, wie dem Gegenüber vorgeworfen.

Kurzum, es wird uns mittlerweile vorgeschrieben, was wir lesen sollen und was nicht.
Das ist Irre in einer Demokratie, oder?


----------



## Eckism (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn bewußt Falschinformationen und Hetze verbreitet werden schon.
> Das hat mit unabhängigen Journalismus nichts mehr zu tun.
> Außerdem wird RT direkt vom russischen Staat finanziert.


Wenn manche empfänglich für Quatsch ist, ist es egal, ob da nen Sender ausstrajlt oder nicht, die werden sich immer irgendwie die "Informationen" holen, die sie wollen...siehe Flacherdler...da gibts nichtmal Fakenews zu und die glauben trotzdem dran.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, es wird uns mittlerweile vorgeschrieben, was wir lesen sollen und was nicht.
> Das ist Irre in einer Demokratie, oder?


Wenn das ausländische Staatssender sind, welche bewußt Falschinformationen verbreiten, um Menschen zu manipulieren, hat das für mich nichts mehr mit freien Journalismus oder anderen Meinungen/Sichtweisen zu tun.
Das ist reinste Propaganda!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eben, weil es *kein* unabhängiger Journalismus, aber dafür russische Propaganda ist, ist es richtig das der Sender hier verboten wurde.


Dann gehe bitte nach China, da solltest du dich wohlfühlen. Medienfreiheit bedeutet, dass ich die freie Wahl habe, was ich konsumieren möchte - ob Staatsmedium oder nicht. Das ist aber hier nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann gehe bitte nach China, da solltest du dich wohlfühlen.


Warum sollte ich? Da gibt es doch auch nur Propaganda.
Aber da du diese anscheinend magst, wäre es für dich vielleicht besser, nach Russland, China oder Nordkorea zu ziehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Da gibt es doch auch nur Propaganda.


Weil du gegen Medienfreiheit bist - so wie China. Du willst, dass hier das verboten wird, was unserem Staat nicht passt. Ist nur eigentlich im Grundgesetz so verboten, wird nur nun ausgehebelt. In China werden auch Medien als "Propaganda" bezeichnet und verboten. Das gefällt dir ja hier so, wenn es gegen etwas ist, was dir nicht passt.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil du gegen Medienfreiheit bist - so wie China.


Ich bin nur gegen nachweisliche Propaganda. Aber dir scheint sie ja zu gefallen.
Da braucht man auch gar nicht immer mit der Zensurkeule schwingen.
Das macht sie nicht besser!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin nur gegen nachweisliche Propaganda. Aber dir scheint sie ja zu gefallen.
> Da braucht man auch gar nicht immer mit der Zensurkeule schwingen.
> Das macht sie nicht besser!


Das was hier passiert ist Zensur und wenn der Staat entscheidet, was gesagt werden darf und was nicht, haben wir Zensur. Ob dir das so gefällt oder nicht ist mir herzlich egal.


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2022)

Nur ist die Zensur hier, nicht vergleichbar mit der in China oder aktuell Russland.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das was hier passiert ist Zensur und wenn der Staat entscheidet, was gesagt werden darf und was nicht, haben wir Zensur. Ob dir das so gefällt oder nicht ist mir herzlich egal.


Du darfst auch nicht machen, sagen und schreiben was du willst. 
Es gibt Gesetze! Wenn du z.B. zum Flashmob, vor dem Haus irgendeines Politikers aufrufst, ist das Volksverhetzung.
Und was der Propgandasender da macht ist auch  Volksverhetzung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Gesetze! Wenn du z.B. zum Flashmob, vor dem Haus irgendeines Politikers aufrufst, ist das Volksverhetzung.


Es wäre mir neu, dass ein Flashmob automatisch Volksverhetzung ist.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur ist die Zensur hier, nicht vergleichbar mit der in China oder aktuell Russland.


Das ist noch der Fall, aber ich nenne Dinge gerne beim Namen.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass ein Flashmob automatisch Volksverhetzung ist.


Vor dem privaten Haus eines Politikers oder anderen Menschen schon.


----------



## Cleriker (9. März 2022)

In einer freien Gesellschaft muss! jedem das Recht gegeben sein sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Wenn einem nun eingegrenzt wird was er konsumieren darf, ist das Zensur und das Gegenteil von freier Meinungsbildung.
Da muss eine demokratische Gesellschaft drüber stehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was der Propgandasender da macht ist auch Volksverhetzung.


Dann bitte ich um eine Verurteilung bei einem Gericht (die haben auch eine deutsche Redaktion und damit eine Anschrift) statt einfach den Dienst zu blockieren. Normalerweise passiert sowas in einem Rechtsstaat.


RyzA schrieb:


> Vor dem privaten Haus eines Politikers oder anderen Menschen schon.


Und wo ist da die Rechtsgrundlage? Es gibt öfter mal Demos oder Aktionen vor dem Haus eines Politiker, gab es z.B. bei Björn Höcke auch. Da gab es auch keine Volksverhetzung.


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In einer freien Gesellschaft muss! jedem das Recht gegeben sein sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Wenn einem nun eingegrenzt wird was er konsumieren darf, ist das Zensur und das Gegenteil von freier Meinungsbildung.
> Da muss eine demokratische Gesellschaft drüber stehen.


Sehe ich ähnlich.
RT hätte man ruhig eine neue Lizenz ausstellen können.
Im Nachhinein ist der Sender exzellente Realsatire, welche genau das Gegenteil bewirkt von dem was vermutlich ihr Auftrag ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> RT hätte man ruhig eine neue Lizenz ausstellen können.


RT DE hatte in der BRD nie eine Lizenz für das TV-Programm. Die Textbeiträge sind Presse und da braucht man keine Lizenz oder Zulassung, zumindest bis vor kurzem war das in Deutschland noch so.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das ausländische Staatssender sind, welche bewußt Falschinformationen verbreiten, um Menschen zu manipulieren, hat das für mich nichts mehr mit freien Journalismus oder anderen Meinungen/Sichtweisen zu tun.
> Das ist reinste Propaganda!


Aber @RyzA , Du lässt dir bewusst vorschreiben, was du lesen willst oder nicht?
Natürlich ist es Propaganda.
Genau so wie du meinethalben in nTV nahezu ausschließlich "West" Propaganda wahrnimmst.

Das verteufle ich nicht.
Ich stehe voll hinter westlichen Werten und Putin & Co. ist für mich ein Massenmörder.
Aber um zu verstehen, wie die andere Seite denkt, ist es wichtig deren Sicht der Dinge zu verstehen.
Nur wenn man versteht, wie der Gegner denkt, kann man Modelle entwickeln, wie die Sache lösbar ist.

Beispiel relativierender Kriegsgrund:
Russland relativiert den Einmarsch auch aus dem Grund, dass angeblich Biowaffenlabore in der Ukraine von den USA betrieben werden.
In einschlägigen Medien werden sogar die Standorte und Aufgaben usw. vermerkt.

NATÜRLICH kann auch dies kein Kriegsgrund sein, wird aber der russischen Bevölkerung so vermittelt.

In unseren Medien wird recht lapidar nur geschrieben:
 "ein internationales Faktencheckerteam hätte dies als unwahr entlarvt".

Gut!

Aber wo ist der link, wo ist der Bericht, wo sind die Informationen - Nirgendwo!
Zumindest ich finde es nicht.
WENN dies ein Mitkriegsgrund wäre, muss es doch unser aller Interesse sein, dass dies so schnell und medial extrem öffentlich verbreitet wird, damit die russische Bevölkerung (und wir!) erkennen, dass dies ebenso eine Lüge ist, oder???


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In einer freien Gesellschaft muss! jedem das Recht gegeben sein sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Wenn einem nun eingegrenzt wird was er konsumieren darf, ist das Zensur und das Gegenteil von freier Meinungsbildung.
> Da muss eine demokratische Gesellschaft drüber stehen.


Nicht wenn bewußt Unwahrheiten verbreitet und wohlmöglich noch dadurch Bevölkerungsgruppen gegeneinander aufgebracht werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber um zu verstehen, wie die andere Seite denkt, ist es wichtig deren Sicht der Dinge zu verstehen.
> Nur wenn man versteht, wie der Gegner denkt, kann man Modelle entwickeln, wie die Sache lösbar ist.


Das bekommt man auch so mit durch die Medien. Die können ihren Dreck in Russland oder sonstwo senden. Aber nicht hier!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wenn bewußt Unwahrheiten verbreitet und wohlmöglich noch dadurch Bevölkerungsgruppen gegeneinander aufgebracht werden.


Warum darf dann die BILD-Zeitung berichten und wird nicht zensiert?
Warum dürfen dann rechte oder linke Blätter einseitig berichten?


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum darf dann die BILD-Zeitung berichten und wird nicht zensiert?


Die Bild polarisiert aber sie *lügt* nicht.


> Warum dürfen dann rechte oder linke Blätter einseitig berichten?


Wenn sie gegen deutsche Gesetze verstoßen dann werden sie auch verboten.
Würde ein Naziblatt z.B. den Holocaust leugen, wäre ruckzuck damit vorbei.


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht wenn bewußt Unwahrheiten verbreitet und wohlmöglich noch dadurch Bevölkerungsgruppen gegeneinander aufgebracht werden.


Ich verstehe was du meinst.
Ich gebe dir mal ein Stichwort: "Wahlkampf".
Da werden dutzende Unwahrheiten, oft über die Gegenseite verbreitet und hat somit ebenfalls das Potential einer Spaltung der Gesellschaft.
Ist aber erlaubt.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es mit Unwahrheiten welche erstmal im Umlauf sind oft schwer sie zu komplett zu tilgen.

 Die Grenzen zur Rechtmäßigkeit sind da leider fließend.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bild polarisiert aber sie *lügt* nicht.


Ich meine, dass diese auch schonmal Unwahrheiten geschrieben hat, muss ich aber recherchieren. Des Weiteren wäre dann die Frage, was RT DE genau gelogen hat und wer dagegen gerichtlich vorgegangen ist.
Wir haben auch Religionsfreiheit und Geistliche erzählen Dinge, die aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht Lügen sind. Scheint bisher auch kein Problem gewesen zu sein.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie gegen deutsche Gesetze verstoßen dann werden sie auch verboten.
> Würde ein Naziblatt z.B. den Holocaust leugen, wäre ruckzuck damit vorbei.


Dann gibt es aber ein Gerichtsverfahren, was es bei den Presseteilen von RT nicht gab.


----------



## aloha84 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass diese auch schonmal Unwahrheiten geschrieben hat, muss ich aber recherchieren. Des Weiteren wäre dann die Frage, was RT DE genau gelogen hat und wer dagegen gerichtlich vorgegangen ist.
> Wir haben auch Religionsfreiheit und Geistliche erzählen Dinge, die aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht Lügen sind. Scheint bisher auch kein Problem gewesen zu sein.



Natürlich hat die Bild, genauso wie andere Zeitungen schon falsche Meldungen gedruckt.
Sie ist aber dem deutschen Presserecht unterworfen.
D.H. sie MUSS eine Gegendarstellung auf Antrag drucken bzw. veröffentlichen. (das wird auch gemacht)

RT funktioniert aber schon in ihrer Berichterstattung ein wenig "anders".
Sie sind ähnlich krude, wie die Verschwörungstheoretiker.

Mal 2 Beispiele:
VT behauptet Bill Gates quält kleine Kinder in seinem Keller. Und hängt die Aussage an: "Beweist mir das Gegenteil!!!!"
 --> So funktioniert eine Tatsachendarstellung nicht, denn VT äußert keine "Tatsache", sondern eine "Behauptung".
Das Spiel kann man weiter spinnen. Ich gehe mit dem VT zu Bill Gates und in dessen Keller, und wir finden Nichts.
VT sagt, die Kinder wurden in einen anderen Keller verbracht. --> Behauptung.
usw.

Beispiel 2:

RT "berichtet" über die Entwicklung einer schmutzigen nuklearen Bombe in der Ukraine.
Die Komponenten kommen aus Tschernobyl und das Entwicklungslabor ist in Lagerhalle X in Kiew.
--> Jetzt muss die "westlich Propaganda beweisen das es nicht so ist!!" 
Antwort: Nein muss sie nicht, weil es (siehe oben) eine Behauptung ist.
Der Rest ist "siehe oben".....wir gehen in Lager x, das ist nix (und das reimt sich^^)
RT BEHAUPTET dann die Forschung wurde in Lager Y verlegt.


----------



## FKY2000 (9. März 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In einer freien Gesellschaft muss! jedem das Recht gegeben sein sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Wenn einem nun eingegrenzt wird was er konsumieren darf, ist das Zensur und das Gegenteil von freier Meinungsbildung.
> Da muss eine demokratische Gesellschaft drüber stehen.



Wo siehst Du hier die Informations- und Meinungsfreiheit in Gefahr?
Weil Lügen und Hetze auf einschlägigen Plattformen / Medienkanälen verboten werden?

Sorry, das sehe ich überhaupt nicht. Du kannst Dir ein Plakat anfertigen, "Ukraine ist doof. Es lebe Putin!" draufmalen und damit auf dem örtlichen Marktplatz auf und ab marschieren.
Kannste machen, erntest damit sicherlich Spott und Hohn und Gelächter - aber kannste machen.

Mach das mal in Russland  (dann aber Putin und Ukraine vertauschen!) - erkennst Du den fundamentalen Unterschied?
Das was Du hier Zensur nennen willst, ist de facto keine Zensur im Sinne der Wortbedeutung!


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das bekommt man auch so mit durch die Medien. Die können ihren Dreck in Russland oder sonstwo senden. Aber nicht hier!


@RyzA:
Ich verstehe deinen Zorn.
Mir geht es emotional ebenso.
Aber:
Gestern war es RT
Morgen wird es Telegramm
übermorgen Tiktok

Es geht um das GRUNDPRINZIP der Meinungsfreiheit und der Pressefreiheit.
Fundamentale Werte in unserer Demokratie ohne die unsere Demokratie nicht lange überleben wird.
Dafür sind weltweit schon zig Menschen gestorben und wir schränken es nun freiwillig ein.
Dass ist nicht gut...


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mir geht es emotional ebenso.
> Aber:
> Gestern war es RT
> Morgen wird es Telegramm
> übermorgen Tiktok


Telegram wo sich Rechte, Reichsbürger, Schwurbler und sonstige Spinner in Gruppen treffen und zu Morden an Politikern, Ärzten und Wissenschaftlern aufrufen? Können sie gerne auch sperren.


compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht um das GRUNDPRINZIP der Meinungsfreiheit und der Pressefreiheit.


Das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber unter "Meinungsfreiheit" fällt eben nicht alles und man muß auch nicht alles tolerieren. Spätestens dann wenn hiesige Gesetze tangiert oder gebrochen werden, ist es mit der Meinungsfreiheit vorbei.

Topic:



> Der Chef des US-Auslandsgeheimdienstes CIA, William Burns, sagt im Ukrainekrieg düstere Wochen voraus. »Ich glaube, Putin ist im Moment wütend und frustriert«, sagte Burns bei einer Anhörung im US-Kongress mit Blick auf den russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin. »Er wird wahrscheinlich noch einen draufsetzen und versuchen, das ukrainische Militär ohne Rücksicht auf zivile Opfer zu zermalmen.« Die nächsten paar Wochen würden vermutlich »hässlich«, und die Kämpfe in den Städten noch schlimmer als bisher.


Quelle: »Putin ist im Moment wütend und frustriert«


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Telegram wo sich Rechte, Reichsbürger, Schwurbler und sonstige Spinner in Gruppen treffen und zu Morden an Politikern, Ärzten und Wissenschaftlern aufrufen? Können sie gerne auch sperren.


Immer dann, wenn dir TG nicht passt, muss es weg, wenn es dann die Opposition in Russland nutzt findest du es wieder toll. Nennt sich Doppelmoral.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber unter "Meinungsfreiheit" fällt eben nicht alles und man muß auch nicht alles tolerieren. Spätestens dann wenn hiesige Gesetze tangiert oder gebrochen werden, ist es mit der Meinungsfreiheit vorbei.


Wenn Gesetze gebrochen werden kann man das anzeigen. Das ist aber nicht passiert, die EU hat "verboten" und die Provider setzen es um. Nicht der normale Weg in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## JePe (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)ich bin mir wichtiger als irgendein Staat.



Der Staat ist der buerokratische Apparat der Gesellschaft und die Gesellschaft sind wir alle. Auch Du, ob´s Dir nun passt oder nicht. Weshalb man Deinen Ansatz auch gegen die Gesellschaft gerichtet oder kurz und buendig asozial nennen koennte. Was aber nach Deinen diversen Einlassungen auch zu anderen Themen jetzt nicht wirklich ueberrascht. Typen wie Du halten den "Staat" fuer einen Automaten, aus dem immer nur die Dinge herausfallen, die man selbst gerade braucht - und der ansonsten in der Ecke steht.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> RT DE hatte in der BRD nie eine Lizenz für das TV-Programm. Die Textbeiträge sind Presse und da braucht man keine Lizenz oder Zulassung, zumindest bis vor kurzem war das in Deutschland noch so.



Fuer lineares Fernsehen brauchst Du in Deutschland eine Sendelizenz und eine der zu erfuellenden Bedingungen dafuer ist Staatsferne. Entsprechend schlecht hat man die Chancen auf Erteilung einer Lizenz wohl auch beurteilt und erst gar keine beantragt - was das ganze Zensurgejammere irgendwie ueberfluessig macht.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Medienfreiheit bedeutet, dass ich die freie Wahl habe, was ich konsumieren möchte - ob Staatsmedium oder nicht. Das ist aber hier nicht mehr möglich.



Das war es in der von Dir suggerierten Form noch nie. Bewusst und / oder erwiesen unwahre Behauptungen zu verbreiten faellt etwa ausdruecklich nicht mehr unter die Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit. Und nur dass Du gerne Radio Moskau hoerst oder ein Faible fuer Nekrophilie hast, bedeutet eben lange nicht, dass es einen Rechtsanspruch darauf gibt, eins davon oeffentlich zugaenglich zu machen.

Falls Du da anderer Meinung bist - schon Anzeige erstattet? Denn  anders als in Russland kannst Du das hierzulande machen.



Lotto schrieb:


> (...)



Man trifft auch allenorten Chinesen. Bedeutet dass jetzt im Umkehrschluss, dass das ein freies Land ist?



Lotto schrieb:


> Übrigens: die Grünen wollen auch unsere Freiheiten in vielen Dingen einschränken, z.B. Tempolimit um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen.



Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft wieder die linksversiffte Oekefaschistensau durchs Dorf treiben und ein Tempolimit mit einem Gesetz vergleichen, dass es unter Strafe stellt zu einem Krieg auch tatsaechlich Krieg zu sagen?!


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Telegram wo sich Rechte, Reichsbürger, Schwurbler und sonstige Spinner in Gruppen treffen und zu Morden an Politikern, Ärzten und Wissenschaftlern aufrufen? Können sie gerne auch sperren.


Telegramm hat gefühlt 99,9 % Inhalte, die damit überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.
Die komplette Kommunikation unter Astrophysikern weltweit geht über Telegramm.
Sehr viele Spendengelder für die Ukraine werden aktuell über Telegramm generiert.
Die ukrainische Regierung kommuniziert über Telegramm und Twitter.
And so on, and so on...








						Edit Policy: Telegram sperren? Warum es keine technische Lösung gegen Hass gibt
					

Eine Sperrung von Telegram wäre grundrechtswidrig und würde viel zu viele Menschen in ihrer völlig legalen Kommunikation treffen. Es gibt bessere Lösungen.




					netzpolitik.org
				




Staatsgefährdende "User" sind im Übrigen überwiegend längst auf anderen, ähnlichen  Plattformen, von denen der Normalsterbliche kaum Kenntnis hat. 
Signal, Threema usw..



RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden. Aber unter "Meinungsfreiheit" fällt eben nicht alles und man muß auch nicht alles tolerieren. Spätestens dann wenn hiesige Gesetze tangiert oder gebrochen werden, ist es mit der Meinungsfreiheit vorbei.


Auf die Idee, dass auch unser Verfassungsschutz einen besseren Überblick über Extremisten hat, wenn diese sich weiter dort sich versammeln, kommst du nicht, oder?


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> Es ist aber durchaus so, dass man/ich die immer mehr eingeschränkte Meinungsfreiheit auch im "Westen" beobachte(t).


Wo darfst du hier nicht mehr alles sagen?
Du darfst demonstrieren und den Regierungschef als Diktator bezeichnen. Du musst diese Behauptung nicht mal belegen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft, ob es nun "Schwurbler" Sachen sind oder RT u. dgl. , ist es nicht gerade rühmlich für Demokratien, wenn Meinungen /Informationen / Ansichten schlichtweg mit Abschaltung dem Bürger nicht mehr zugänglich sind.


Wer Falschmeldungen verbreitet um die Gesellschaft zu spalten (und nichts anderes macht die russische Propaganda), muss damit rechnen, dass sich die Gesellschaft das nicht gefallen lässt.
Abgesehen davon gibt es ja immer noch genug Schwurbler, denk an den Wendler, Hiltmann und Co.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wir bewegen uns da in eine "freiwillige" Zensur hinein, die langfristig die Demokratrie aushöhlt.
> Andere Meinungen kann man/darf man  nicht abschalten.


Andere Meinungen werden ja nicht abgeschaltet, Den Unsinn, den der Wendler verbreitet, kannst du weiterhin problemlos konsumieren.
Es ist aber nun mal ein Unterschied, ob du einem Spinner lauscht oder ob ein fremdes Land mit Propaganda die Sicherheit der Demokratie untergräbt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer Falschmeldungen verbreitet um die Gesellschaft zu spalten (und nichts anderes macht die russische Propaganda), muss damit rechnen, dass sich die Gesellschaft das nicht gefallen lässt.


Das kann nur per Gesetz erfolgen, von gefallen lassen ist da nicht die Rede, das ist Geschwurbel von dir.


Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es ja immer noch genug Schwurbler, denk an den Wendler, Hiltmann und Co.


Mal ein Vergleich: Ich habe ein Auto beschädigt, war ja nur eines, gibt noch andere, die unbeschädigt sind. Ungefähr so dämlich sind deine Aussagen hier.


Threshold schrieb:


> Andere Meinungen werden ja nicht abgeschaltet, Den Unsinn, den der Wendler verbreitet, kannst du weiterhin problemlos konsumieren.


Doch, bestimmte Server sollen nicht mehr erreicht werden können. Wenn du nicht in der Lage dazu bist, das zu verstehen, kann ich dafür nichts.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber nun mal ein Unterschied, ob du einem Spinner lauscht oder ob ein fremdes Land mit Propaganda die Sicherheit der Demokratie untergräbt.


Was nichts daran ändert, dass der Konsum davon nicht verboten ist. Es heißt, eine Zensur finde nicht statt. Ist nur momentan der Fall.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kann nur per Gesetz erfolgen, von gefallen lassen ist da nicht die Rede, das ist Geschwurbel von dir.


Nö, das ist Realität.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich: Ich habe ein Auto beschädigt, war ja nur eines, gibt noch andere, die unbeschädigt sind. Ungefähr so dämlich sind deine Aussagen hier.


Ein selten dämlicher Vergleich. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Doch, bestimmte Server sollen nicht mehr erreicht werden können. Wenn du nicht in der Lage dazu bist, das zu verstehen, kann ich dafür nichts.


Ja ,´ja, du mit deinen Servern. Denk dir mal was Neues aus.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass der Konsum davon nicht verboten ist. Es heißt, eine Zensur finde nicht statt. Ist nur momentan der Fall.


Du kannst die russische Propaganda doch immer noch verfolgen. 
Du kannst deinem Lieblingspräsidenten weiterhin zujubeln.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Realität.


Deutschland ist der Definition nach ein Rechtsstaat. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dass sich die "Gesellschaft was nicht gefallen lässt". Da gibt es Gesetze und wenn ein Verhalten nicht dagegen verstößt, ist es erlaubt. Wann geht da endlich in dein Hirn rein?


Threshold schrieb:


> Ein selten dämlicher Vergleich.


Nein, ein passender. Dämlich war nur deine Aussage.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ,´ja, du mit deinen Servern. Denk dir mal was Neues aus.


Warum sollte ich? Es ist eine Tatsache, wenn du das technisch nicht verstehst ist es dein Problem. Aber du scheinst dich da echt drüber aufzuregen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die russische Propaganda doch immer noch verfolgen.


Indem ich die Sperre umgehe ja, auf normalen Wege über die Resolver der Telekom und 1und1 nicht mehr.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst deinem Lieblingspräsidenten weiterhin zujubeln.


Nur mag ich den nicht, denn ich hasse Zensur und die will Putin ja erweitern.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo darfst du hier nicht mehr alles sagen?
> Du darfst demonstrieren und den Regierungschef als Diktator bezeichnen. Du musst diese Behauptung nicht mal belegen.


Na dann viel Spass hier und anderswo, einen Diskurs bzgl. Pandemie zu eröffnen...


Threshold schrieb:


> Wer Falschmeldungen verbreitet um die Gesellschaft zu spalten (und nichts anderes macht die russische Propaganda), muss damit rechnen, dass sich die Gesellschaft das nicht gefallen lässt.


Die Spaltung erfolgt nur dann, wenn der "mündige Bürger" doof ist, oder ist er plötzlich nicht mehr mündig?


Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es ja immer noch genug Schwurbler, denk an den Wendler, Hiltmann und Co.


Yoah, aber Hand auf s Herz.
Heutzutage laufen die Massen weder einem Koch noch einem gescheiterten Kunstmaler hinterher.
Aber um zu begreifen, was er sagt, muss man doch erst die Inhalte kennen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Andere Meinungen werden ja nicht abgeschaltet, Den Unsinn, den der Wendler verbreitet, kannst du weiterhin problemlos konsumieren.


RT abschalten ist eine andere Meinung abschalten. So bescheuert die Meldungen z. T. auch sein mögen, es ist so.


Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber nun mal ein Unterschied, ob du einem Spinner lauscht oder ob ein fremdes Land mit Propaganda die Sicherheit der Demokratie untergräbt.


Warum soll die Russenpropaganda mehr die Demokratie untergraben als Attila & Co.?
Es gibt bei uns mehr Menschen, die an die Scheibenwelt glauben, als das Putin ein lieber Onkel ist.
Bildungsauftrag verfehlt?


----------



## JePe (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> RT abschalten ist eine andere Meinung abschalten.



Ich weiss nicht, was Du mit "RT abschalten" meinst. Das Fernsehprogramm von RT zu unterbinden war aber keine Meinungsabschaltung, sondern folgt geltendem Recht (keine Lizenz).

Solltest Du damit meinen, dass einzelne Provider nicht mehr zu rt.com durchleiten - das ist die Entscheidung der Provider, keine Zensur. Man muss diese Entscheidung nicht gutheissen, aber Zensur - also ein staatlich gesteuerter Eingriff in die Meinungsbildung - ist dann doch noch mal eine andere Hausnummer.

Ansonsten gibt es im deutschen Recht eine ganze Reihe von Einschraenkungen dessen, was gesagt, getan oder gezeigt werden darf. Das Recht auf eine noch so wirre Meinung wird dadurch aber nicht eingeschraenkt - es beinhaltet nur eben nicht automatisch auch den Anspruch auf eine Buehne, um sie in die Welt hinauszuposaunen.

Fun Fact - rt.com und sein mentaler Wurmfortsatz sputniknews.com haben schon vor langer Zeit die Kommentarfunktion abgeschaltet.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, was Du mit "RT abschalten" meinst. Das Fernsehprogramm von RT zu unterbinden war aber keine Meinungsabschaltung, sondern folgt geltendem Recht (keine Lizenz).


Äh...ja:
aus Wicki:
_Die Präsidentin der Europäischen Kommission, Ursula von der Leyen, kündigte im Februar 2022 ein Verbot des Senders in der Europäischen Union an mit dem Ziel, die Europäischen Bürger vor der „Verbreitung von Lügen“ über den russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine zu schützen.[12] Die Maßnahmen traten am 2. März 2022 in Kraft.__[13]_

Quelle:








						RT (Fernsehsender) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## JePe (9. März 2022)

Dann kannst Du Dich, wie gesagt, entspannen - in Deutschland war das Fernsehprogramm noch nie legal verbreitet worden.

Die EU stuetzt den Schritt mit einem Verstoss gegen die "EU-Richtlinie fuer audiovisuelle Medien" aus dem Jahr 2010 (da war die Krim noch Teil der Ukraine!). Die soll u. a. Hassrede wegen z. B. ethnischer Zugehoerigkeit oder politischer Ansichten unterbinden. Ob das hier zutrifft, kann ich am Ende nicht beurteilen, halte es aber mindestens fuer moeglich, wenn nicht sogar wahrscheinlich. So oder so kann sich RT auch dagegen juristisch zur Wehr setzen.

Hier gibt es eine lesenswerte Meinung eines Medien- und Voelkerrechtlers zu dem Themenkomplex. tl;dr: Es ist kompliziert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, was Du mit "RT abschalten" meinst. Das Fernsehprogramm von RT zu unterbinden war aber keine Meinungsabschaltung, sondern folgt geltendem Recht (keine Lizenz).


Du willst nicht kapieren, um was es geht. Eine Umsetzung solcher Sperren macht eigentlich kein Provider freiwillig, denn es kostet Ressourcen, diese einzurichten. Zudem gibt es da auch normale Presseaktivität, die keine Lizenz benötigt.


JePe schrieb:


> Solltest Du damit meinen, dass einzelne Provider nicht mehr zu rt.com durchleiten - das ist die Entscheidung der Provider, keine Zensur. Man muss diese Entscheidung nicht gutheissen, aber Zensur - also ein staatlich gesteuerter Eingriff in die Meinungsbildung - ist dann doch noch mal eine andere Hausnummer.


Und genau das ist es, denn die EU hat das verordnet und nicht die Telekom. Die führt das nur aus.


JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es im deutschen Recht eine ganze Reihe von Einschraenkungen dessen, was gesagt, getan oder gezeigt werden darf. Das Recht auf eine noch so wirre Meinung wird dadurch aber nicht eingeschraenkt - es beinhaltet nur eben nicht automatisch auch den Anspruch auf eine Buehne, um sie in die Welt hinauszuposaunen.


Bullshit. Ich kenne kein Verbot, wirre Meinungen auf den eigenen Webservern zu veröffentlichen. Es ist auch nicht die Pflicht eines Providers, Zugriff zu DNS-Information zu fälschen, die irgendwem da nicht passen. Wenn ich einen Vertrag habe, muss der vom Provider auch eingehalten werden. Dazu gehört auch der Betrieb eines Servers und wenn der Provider mir einen Vertrag anbietet, habe ich da auch die Möglichkeit, eine Bühne zu errichten, auch wenn das anderen Leuten wir dir gar nicht gefällt.


----------



## Steamhammer (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, du versperrst dir dann den Weg zur eigenen Meinungsbildung.
> Dir wird dadurch vorgeschrieben, ab wann du als mündiger Staatsbürger agieren darfst.
> Aber als mündiger Staatsbürger bist du in der Lage, ein eigenes Meinungsbild zu schaffen.


Du hast schon recht mit dem was du schreibst und ich bin da durchaus bei dir. 
Nur sind eben viele Menschen leider nicht in der Lage, sich ein vernünftiges Meinungsbild zu schaffen sondern sie nehmen die Meldung als wahr hin,die zu ihrem eigenen Meinungsbild passt - egal ob das ein gepflegter antiamerikanismus ist oder Impfkritik bis hin zu Chemtrailschwurblern und zionistischen Weltverschwörungsgläubigen. 
Die sozialen Medien sind so voll mit solchen Typen, das man fast nur noch hoffen kann, dass die russenbots wirklich so gut sind und es sich nicht um echte Mitbürger handelt. Da braucht man aktuell ur die Kommentarspalten der großen Medienhäuser bei Facebook zu sichten und da wird es einem schlecht bei dem Mist ,der dort abgelassen wird. Da sind Kommentare a´la "was der Klitschko besucht angeblich die Front und verteilt Blumen? Da kann es ja gar nicht so schlimm sein" noch nicht mal das schlimmste.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine lesenswerte Meinung eines Medien- und Voelkerrechtlers zu dem Themenkomplex. tl;dr: Es ist kompliziert.


Das zweifellos, komplexe Angelegenheit.

Zum besseren Verständnis:
Mir geht es NICHT um Aktionen, die aus emotionalen Beweggründen die Zustimmung in der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung finden.
Mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kräht kaum ein Hahn in Deutschland danach, ob nun RT sendet oder nicht.

Mir geht es um die bedenkliche Tendenz, dass alles, was irgendwie eine andere Meinung vertritt, mehr oder weniger aus der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung "verbannt"  wird.
Aber mit der "Nichtmehrwahrnehmung" verschwinden ja nicht die Themen oder Probleme.
Ignorierte Themen fallen jedem irgendwann wieder auf die Füße.

Die Wege sind verschieden, beispielhaft Abschalten von RT, Sprachgebrauch Telegram sei ein Schwurbler Kanal usw.
Alle jubeln (was ich z. T. sogar verstehe) aber kaum einer erkennt, dass an den Grundfesten der freien Meinungsäußerung  gezerrt wird.
Die Argumentationen von allen Seiten werden immer aggressiver und es öffnet Tür und Tor zu weiteren Restriktionen.
Im Prinzip radikalisieren wir uns alle auf die eine oder andere Weise.
Und DAS finde ich bedenklich...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Nur sind eben viele Menschen leider nicht in der Lage, sich ein vernünftiges Meinungsbild zu schaffen sondern sie nehmen die Meldung als wahr hin,die zu ihrem eigenen Meinungsbild passt - egal ob das ein gepflegter antiamerikanismus ist oder Impfkritik bis hin zu Chemtrailschwurblern und zionistischen Weltverschwörungsgläubigen.


Was aber keinenfalls bedeuten darf, dass dann allen nur noch das gezeigt werden darf, was dem Staat gerade passt. Genau das ist die Gefahr, der wir ausgesetzt sind, wenn wir den "Doofen" immer alles mundgerecht servieren wollen.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was aber keinenfalls bedeuten darf, dass dann allen nur noch das gezeigt werden darf, was dem Staat gerade passt. Genau das ist die Gefahr, der wir ausgesetzt sind, wenn wir den "Doofen" immer alles mundgerecht servieren wollen.


Wenn der Staat Satire verbietet, würde ich mir Gedanken machen, sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sprachgebrauch Telegram sei ein Schwurbler Kanal


Fun fact: In der Ukraine wird das gerade als Notkanal in den besetzten Gebieten genutzt.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fun fact: In der Ukraine wird das gerade als Notkanal in den besetzten Gebieten genutzt.


Sinngemäß ähnliches habe ich weiter oben auch geschrieben.
Danke, dass du es bestätigst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat Satire verbietet, würde ich mir Gedanken machen, sonst eher nicht.


Dass du Verbote toll findest, wenn sie dir in den Kram passen, ist schon lange hinreichend klar.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass du Verbote toll findest, wenn sie dir in den Kram passen, ist schon lange hinreichend klar.


Du scheinst es schlicht nicht zu begreifen.
Lebe mal in einem Staat, der verbietet, dann wirst du das Land, in dem du lebst, deutlich besser zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst es schlicht nicht zu begreifen.
> Lebe mal in einem Staat, der verbietet, dann wirst du das Land, in dem du lebst, deutlich besser zu schätzen wissen.


Du bist einfach nicht willig zu verstehen, dass es da nicht Schwarz und Weiß gibt, sondern auch Graustufen. Während China, Russland und die Ukraine auf Schwarz sind, sind wir hier langsam in den ersten Graustufen von Weiß beginnend.


----------



## JePe (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> (...)



Die Gefahr besteht latent immer - aber irgendwo gibt es eben Grenzen. Die zieht entweder der An- oder Verstand und manchmal auch das Gesetz. Aufstachelung zum Rassenhass (was fuer sich genommen bereits ein problematisches Wort ist) ist hierzulande ebenso verboten wie die Leugnung des Holocausts oder die Veraechtlichmachung von Staats- und Verfassungsorganen. Ich fuer meinen Teil habe mich dadurch noch nie in meiner Meinungsbildung beeintraechtigt gefuehlt und denke auch nicht, dass an diesem Konsens geruettelt werden sollte.

Die Kuhfaekalie btw schert sich nicht die Bohne um Pluralismus als Pfeiler unserer Gesellschaft - die ist ihm naemlich egal, und daraus macht er auch wenig Hehl. Sein Antrieb hat genau drei Buchstaben: I, C und H. Er will, er braucht, er ist der Meinung, er hat keinen Bock. Du, ich und der Rest der Welt sind ihm schnuppe und Regeln haelt er fuer Ballast, weshalb es mir auch schwerfaellt, seinen Einlassungen irgendeinen Wert beizumessen.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Lebst du denn dort dass du es weißt ? Bist du ein bekennender Putingegner?
> 
> Zig tausende Russen demonstrieren gg Krieg und viele tausende werden Haftstrafen erwarten über Jahre, wegen einem Schild in der Hand.


@behemoth85: ... lebst du denn in Russland und bist ein bekennender Putingegner, dass du das beurteilen kannst? Oder sprichst du von Hören/Sagen? Das muss ich leider annehmen,  denn eine Quelle kann ich von dir nicht finden.

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich stelle diese Frage nur, weil beim Lesen deiner Beiträge bei mir der Eindruck entsteht, dass du gern "mundtot" Argumenteeinsetzt und keine sachlichen Fakten.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da fehlt der freie Geist, die Kultur oder Geschichte. An was sich in Russland erinnert wird sind militärische Erfolge aus Zarenzeit und rote Sterne. Mit lautem Hurra nimmt immernoch eine Mehrheit der Russen Hirnscheisse aus dem Flimmerkasten und denkt das wär die Wahrheit, wo ein Mensch aus einem liberalen Land nur unglaubhaft den Kopf schüttelt.


@behemoth85 ...den Russen Kultur und Geschichte abzusprechen ... das bestätigt den bisherigen Eindruck. Egal in welche russischen Metropole oder Stadt du kommst - Theater, Kino, Musik, öffentliche Feste, Hochzeiten und das Miteinander der Menschen ... das ist Russland. Geschichte ... da gibt es unpolitische Bücher ohne Ende drüber. Von daher kann diese Aussage sofort entkräftet werden.

Ich kann nur empfehlen Russland zu bereisen und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden! Und wenn du etwas nicht weisst, dass heisst das nicht automatisch das es das nicht gibt! Die Welt ist keine Scheibe, sie ist rund! 



FKY2000 schrieb:


> In Wahrheit ist das alles schon etwas komplexer und schwieriger zu beurteilen, als das die bei WIkipedia & Co. ablesbaren Zahlen und Infos glauben machen könnten.
> 
> Wenn Du ernsthaft in die Materie einsteigen möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne gutes Lesematerial empfehlen.


@FKY2000 ... hier möchte ich gern ernsthaftes Interesse anmelden. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Gefahr besteht latent immer - aber irgendwo gibt es eben Grenzen.


Ja, sicherlich.
Ich für meinen Teil würde so wenig wie möglich Grenzen sehen, in Summe ein Balanceakt.


JePe schrieb:


> Die zieht entweder der An- oder Verstand und manchmal auch das Gesetz.


DAS ist ein Kernthema - Anstand.
Da brauchts nicht mal viel Verstand.


JePe schrieb:


> Aufstachelung zum Rassenhass (was fuer sich genommen bereits ein problematisches Wort ist)


Es ist auch eine Frage des Anstandes und für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass alle Menschen gleich sind.


JePe schrieb:


> ist hierzulande ebenso verboten wie die Leugnung des Holocausts oder die Veraechtlichmachung von Staats- und Verfassungsorganen.


Diese deutsche Staatsräson war politisch mein Hauptmotiv, bei der BW zu dienen.
Ich habe 1979 Auschwitz im Rahmen einer Klassenfahrt besucht.
Als 14jähriger tritt man dem Unbegreiflichen entgegen und der Ort stellt für immer die Weichen in Deinem Leben.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich fuer meinen Teil habe mich dadurch noch nie in meiner Meinungsbildung beeintraechtigt gefuehlt und denke auch nicht, dass an diesem Konsens geruettelt werden sollte.


Ich habe da leider andere Erfahrungen in jüngerer Vergangenheit machen müssen.
In einer besonderen Causa werde ich schnell zum Aluhutträger abgestempelt, ohne dass auch nur ein Meinungsaustausch statt findet.
Nicht zuhören, nicht begreifen zu wollen, welche Motive das Gegenüber hat, ist für mich unverständlich.
Das Zuhören oder das Begreifen heisst ja nicht automatisch, dass man die andere Meinung teilen muss.
Mir kommt es so vor, als hätten viel Angst davor, eine andere Meinung hören zu müssen.


JePe schrieb:


> Die Kuhfaekalie btw schert sich nicht die Bohne um Pluralismus als Pfeiler unserer Gesellschaft - die ist ihm naemlich egal, und daraus macht er auch wenig Hehl. Sein Antrieb hat genau drei Buchstaben: I, C und H. Er will, er braucht, er ist der Meinung, er hat keinen Bock. Du, ich und der Rest der Welt sind ihm schnuppe und Regeln haelt er fuer Ballast, weshalb es mir auch schwerfaellt, seinen Einlassungen irgendeinen Wert beizumessen.


Das kann, will und darf ich nicht beurteilen.
Das ist gefühlt primär bilateral zwischen euch beiden - warum auch immer.
Ich für meinen Teil finde in seinen hier getätigten Ausführungen  inhaltliche Übereinstimmungen mit meiner Denkart.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In einer besonderen Causa werde ich schnell zum Aluhutträger abgestempelt, ohne dass auch nur ein Meinungsaustausch statt findet.


Worum geht es da genau?


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Worum geht es da genau?


Vollkommen OT:
Kritische Einstellung gegenüber einer bestimmten Impfung, nachdem bei mir nach Nr. 2 eine amtlich bestätigte chronische Nebenwirkung auftrat und ich  gegen eine allg.  Impfpflicht bin.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vollkommen OT:
> Kritische Einstellung gegenüber einer bestimmten Impfung, nachdem bei mir nach Nr. 2 eine amtlich bestätigte chronische Nebenwirkung auftrat und ich  gegen eine allg.  Impfpflicht bin.


Du kannst auch eine PN schreiben.


----------



## blautemple (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe 1979 Auschwitz im Rahmen einer Klassenfahrt besucht.
> Als 14jähriger tritt man dem Unbegreiflichen entgegen und der Ort stellt für immer die Weichen in Deinem Leben.


Wir waren damals mit der Schule in der 10. Klasse in Buchenwald. Ich habe jetzt, mit 26, noch immer eine Gänsehaut wenn ich daran zurückdenke. Ich habe bis dahin auch noch nie erlebt das wirklich die gesamte Klasse einfach mal ruhig war, wirklich keiner hat einen dummen Spruch rausgehauen. Meiner Meinung sollte jeder so einen Ort einmal besucht haben, einfach um besser verstehen zu können warum so eine unvorstellbare Grausamkeit niemals wiederholt werden darf.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

@blautemple : Danke

back to topic und irritatives 








						USA fürchten Eroberung ukrainischer Forschungseinrichtungen durch Russland
					

Die USA wollen verhindern, dass ukrainisches Forschungsmaterial in Russlands Hände fällt. Das Außenministerium warnt, Putins Truppen könnten Kontrolle über »biologische Forschungseinrichtungen« erlangen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. März 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In einer freien Gesellschaft muss! jedem das Recht gegeben sein sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden. Wenn einem nun eingegrenzt wird was er konsumieren darf, ist das Zensur und das Gegenteil von freier Meinungsbildung.
> Da muss eine demokratische Gesellschaft drüber stehen.


grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenn wir sender haben, die nachweislich immer wieder totalen mist erzählen und das immer zugunsten eines staates, der in seinem land sowohl die meinungs- wie auch die pressefreiheit einschränkt, dann darf der demokratische staat darauf auch reagieren. so ein propagandistisches gebilde wie rt z.b. birgt auch die gefahr, dass sich z.b. viele russlanddeutsche dieser schwachsinnigen putinschen argumentation anschließen und für inneren unfrieden sorgen.
zudem wird hier (und das ist absolut entscheident!) niemandem verboten sich auch anderweitig zu informieren! es gibt einen unterschied zwischen "wir wollen nicht, dass die offensichtliche durch lügen getränkte propaganda hier bei uns frei gesendet wird" (aber jeder kann dennoch die freie entscheidung treffen auf ausländische news zuzugreifen) und in autoritären staaten "wollen wir nicht, dass ihr euch erkundigen könnt, wir schalten die möglichkeit ab, dass ihr auf irgendetwas zugreifen könnt, das nicht unserer meinung entspricht".
das erinnert mich immer an die relativ vielen menschen, die nicht kapieren, dass "freie meinungsäußerung" eben nicht bedeutet, dass man einfach absolut jeden mist von sich geben darf. beleidigungen, (mord)drohungen, volksverhetzung usw. fallen z.b. nicht darunter. genauso wenig fällt darunter ein sender, der offenkundig kein anderes ziel hat als lügen im sinne eines anderen staates zu verbreiten und gleichzeitig unruhe in der bevölkerung zu schüren. der staat muss ! da aktiv werden, da das einfach zu putins hybrider kriegsführung gehört.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das erinnert mich immer an die relativ vielen menschen, die nicht kapieren, dass "freie meinungsäußerung" eben nicht bedeutet, dass man einfach absolut jeden mist von sich geben darf. beleidigungen, (mord)drohungen, volksverhetzung usw. fallen z.b. nicht darunter. genauso wenig fällt darunter ein sender, der offenkundig kein anderes ziel hat als lügen im sinne eines anderen staates zu verbreiten und gleichzeitig unruhe in der bevölkerung zu schüren. der staat muss ! da aktiv werden, da das einfach zu putins hybrider kriegsführung gehört.


Bei Beleidigungen gibt es aber Strafverfahren und Urteile. Gibt es beim RT-Verbot nicht, denn es wäre vermutlich ein Problem, da strafbare Handlungen zu finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei Beleidigungen gibt es aber Strafverfahren und Urteile. Gibt es beim RT-Verbot nicht, denn es wäre vermutlich ein Problem, da strafbare Handlungen zu finden.


öhm doch. wenn rt versucht diese verbote zu umgehen, werden verfahren eingeleitet. verbot = verboten. das gilt auch für rt, so schwer dir das zu glauben erscheint. ^^ wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es sogar schon erste schritte zu verfahren gegen rt.

aber rede du weiter pro putin pro rt pro krieg. so kommst du hier nämlich rüber. und damit tschüss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> öhm doch. wenn rt versucht diese verbote zu umgehen, werden verfahren eingeleitet. verbot = verboten. das gilt auch für rt, so schwer dir das zu glauben erscheint. ^^ wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es sogar schon erste schritte zu verfahren gegen rt.


Das geht im Normalfall erst, nachdem ein Urteil rechtswirksam ist und nicht, weil Urusla Supertoll etwas verbietet, zumindest war das bis vor kurzem noch so.


juko888 schrieb:


> aber rede du weiter pro putin pro rt pro krieg. so kommst du hier nämlich rüber. und damit tschüss.


Was hat meine Kritik am Verfahren und Verbot mit Pro-Putin zu tun? Das ist einfach nur dummes Zeug was du hier erzählst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das geht im Normalfall erst, nachdem ein Urteil rechtswirksam ist und nicht, weil Urusla Supertoll etwas verbietet, zumindest war das bis vor kurzem noch so.


schon diese bezeichnung lässt weitere schlüsse über dich zu.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was hat meine Kritik am Verfahren und Verbot mit Pro-Putin zu tun? Das ist einfach nur dummes Zeug was du hier erzählst.


das sollte sich nicht nur auf deine diesbezügliche äußerung beziehen, sondern auf deine komplette art und weise in diesem thread. diese macht einiges recht deutlich - und für mich auch, dass ich mit jemandem wie dir nicht weiter diskutieren werde. du, tsche$$$, lot$$, broo$$$ usw. zeigt schon lange deutlich auf wessen seite ihr in diesem widerlichen angriffskriegs russlands steht.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

Wie ersichtlich teile ich sowohl Deine Ansicht, wie die von DJKuhpisse genau unter dir.


juko888 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich richtig, aber wenn wir sender haben, die nachweislich immer wieder totalen mist erzählen und das immer zugunsten eines staates, der in seinem land sowohl die meinungs- wie auch die pressefreiheit einschränkt, dann darf der demokratische staat darauf auch reagieren. so ein propagandistisches gebilde wie rt z.b. birgt auch die gefahr, dass sich z.b. viele russlanddeutsche dieser schwachsinnigen putinschen argumentation anschließen und für inneren unfrieden sorgen.


Interessanter Punkt.
Das kann man nun so auslegen:
Negativ:
Als wären Russlanddeutsche nicht in der Lage, sich ein eigenes Meinungsbild zu schaffen.
Positiv:
Russlanddeutsche zu einer besonders vulnerablen gruppe von Menschen gehören, die man vor dieser Propaganda schützen müsste.


juko888 schrieb:


> zudem wird hier (und das ist absolut entscheident!) niemandem verboten sich auch anderweitig zu informieren!


Wenn diese Informationsquellen aber nicht mehr frei zugänglich sind, wird es schwierig.
Ob nun ein Verbot wie von der EU gegenüber RT verhängt oder ein freiwilliger Verzicht von YT Inhalte von RT zu veröffentlichen.
Man ist beides mal in einer Art Zensur.
Der Witz ist, die meisten finden es sogar gut.
Passen die Wörter Demokratie und Zensur zusammen?



juko888 schrieb:


> das erinnert mich immer an die relativ vielen menschen, die nicht kapieren, dass "freie meinungsäußerung" eben nicht bedeutet, dass man einfach absolut jeden mist von sich geben darf. beleidigungen, (mord)drohungen, volksverhetzung usw. fallen z.b. nicht darunter.


Da stimme ich dir vollinhaltlich zu.
Liegt letztlich in meinem Demokratieverständnis, dass die Würde des Menschen unantastbar ist.
Und wie @DJKuhpisse   richtig anmerkte, werden solche Taten vollkommen zu Recht strafrechtlich sanktioniert.


juko888 schrieb:


> genauso wenig fällt darunter ein sender, der offenkundig kein anderes ziel hat als lügen im sinne eines anderen staates zu verbreiten und gleichzeitig unruhe in der bevölkerung zu schüren. der staat muss ! da aktiv werden, da das einfach zu putins hybrider kriegsführung gehört.


Genau an dem Punkt komme ich mit meinem Hauptargument des mündigen Bürgers.
Dieser sollte doch in der Lage sein, durch Querinformationen über die Medien zu erkennen, was denn nun Propaganda ist und was nicht.
Das wirklich interessante and er Sache ist, das mutmaßlich der gemeine Russe viele Nachrichten aus dem Westen als Propaganda empfindet.
Wenn man so will,  existieren zwei (oder noch mehr) Wahrheiten.
Für Dich und mich die unsrige und für viel Russen die andere....

Klarstellung: 
Natürlich ist ein größerer inhaltlicher Teil von RT d. propagandistisch gewesen.
Natürlich habe ich persönlich kein Wort geglaubt.
Aber zu wissen, wie die  "Wahrheit" auf der anderen Seite ist, könnte der Schlüssel zum Kompromiss und letztendlich zur Befriedung sein.

Oder anders: 
_Wenn du dich und den Feind kennst, brauchst du den Ausgang von hundert Schlachten nicht zu fürchten. Wenn du dich selbst kennst, doch nicht den Feind, wirst du für jeden Sieg, den du erringst, eine Niederlage erleiden. Wenn du weder den Feind noch dich selbst kennst, wirst du in jeder Schlacht unterliegen.
Sunzi_


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das geht im Normalfall erst, nachdem ein Urteil rechtswirksam ist und nicht, weil Urusla Supertoll etwas verbietet, zumindest war das bis vor kurzem noch so.


Flinten Uschi verbietet schon mal gar nichts, weil die EU keine Diktatur ist.
RT Deutsch hatte in Luxemburg eine Sendelizenz beantragt, die abgelehnt wurde. Daraufhin hat der Sender eigenmächtig zu senden begonnen ohne eine Lizenz zu besitzen. Daraufhin wurde der Sender vom Netz genommen.
Er hat illegal gesendet und das ist nun mal verboten.
Da hilft es auch nichts, dass der Sender nachträglich eine Lizenz für Serbien bekommen hatte. Serbien ist kein EU Mitglied.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

Salve,

ich glaube das die Sache noch wesentlich "tiefer" gelagert ist und man sollte sich die EU Bergründung zum Verbot mal genau anschauen.
Auch ist die Sache mit RT DE völlig losgelöst zu sehen von dem Verbot der EU.
Bei RT DE handelt es sich um nichts anderes als geltenes Recht durchzusetzen, denn RT DE hat NIE in Deutschland eine Sendelizenz beantragt und hatte somit nie das Recht in Deutschland auf Sendung zu gehen, das kann man auch überall nachlesen.








						Russischer Staatssender RT DE - Illegal auf Sendung?
					

Seit wenigen Tagen gibt es in Deutschland mit RT DE einen neuen Fernsehsender. Das staatliche Programm aus Russland hat allerdings in Deutschland keine Rundfunklizenz. Deswegen gibt es nun Streit – mit ungewissem Ausgang.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Das Verbot der EU von RT und Sputnik Europaweit hat es von seiner Begründung wesentlich mehr in sich und ich glaube sehr viele Leute haben das noch gar nicht begriffen!
Es wird dort wörtlich von einem Informations*krieg *gesprochen, aber jetzt nicht mehr abstrakt sondern glasklar bezogen auf den *Angriffskrieg* in der Ukraine.
Auch wenn Europa/Nato etc. nicht im rechtlichen Sinne Kriegspartei sind, haben wir uns auf eine Seite geschlagen, absolut vergleichbar mit den USA von 1939 bis Dezember 1941, wahrscheinlich sogar noch parteiischer.
Wir sind und das sollte man sich nach der letzten Woche sehr klar machen in einer Art Vorkriegszustand, auf alle Fälle sind wir außer im militärischen Sinne glasklar Partei und nicht mehr neutral.
Mal abgesehen von den Sanktionen, konnte jeder sehen das dutzende Firmen (nur ausgehend von denen die es in die Nachrichten geschafft haben), ihr Russlandgeschäft über die Sanktionen hinaus, komplett abwickeln, von gekündigten Jointventueres (Öl und Gasmarkt) über Industrieproduktionen, MC Donalds, H&M etc. etc. und am wichtigsten Google, Apple, SAP, Oracle etc.
Von einem Freund habe ich vorgestern erfahren das alle Unversitäten in Deutschland ihre Russlandverbindungen gekappt oder auf lange Zeit auf Eis gelegt haben, es findet kein wissenschaftlicher Austausch mehr statt und auf Kommunaler Ebene, wo ich mich bewege, ist eine Diskussion darüber im Gange jegliche Städtepartnerschaften und kulturellen Austausch einzustellen, was mit jedem einzelnen Kriegstag heftiger wird.
Darüber hinaus sind die ganzen Ausschlüsse von russischen und belarusssischen Sportlern/Mannschaften bei so ziemlichen allen internationalen Wettbewerben und Veranstaltungen zu nennen.
Zusammenfassend mit jedem Kriegstag findet in Europa/Deutschland weniger Russland statt, auf dem klaren Weg zur völligen wirtschaftlichen, wissenschaftlichen, kulturellen und sportlichen Abkoppelung.
Für mich sind das klare Anzeichen einer Vorkriegszeit, die Putin und seine Helfeshelfer mit ihrem Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine ausgelöst haben und die sich auch nicht mehr so schnell einfangen lassen, da das Vertrauen völlig zerbrochen ist.
Auch ohne Putin wird es Jahre oder Jahrzehnte dauern das wieder herzustellen und aufzubauen, mit einem Präsident Putin sehe ich da gänzlich schwarz. Und jeder sollte sich klar machen, ob er das nun gut findet oder nicht, denn die gewählten Politiker in den verschiedenen europäischen Ländern, das EU Parlament und die EU haben das entschieden, dass sich die Zeiten in den letzten 2 Wochen sehr sehr gründlich geändert haben, hin zu einer "Vorkriegszeit".
Das was wir in Geschichtsbüchern immer abstrakt gelesen haben, welche enormen Auswirkungen Krieg auf Menschen und Gesellschaften haben kann, sehen wir jetzt live und in Farbe.


Threshold schrieb:


> Flinten Uschi verbietet schon mal gar nichts, weil die EU keine Diktatur ist.


Doch die EU sammt Parlament haben europaweit RT und Sputnik verboten, mit Bezug auf einen Informationskrieg mit direkten Bezug auf den Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.








						EU-Verbot von RT und Sputnik - "Wir erleben einen Informationskrieg"
					

Noch greift das Verbot nicht überall und RT DE selbst setzt auf eine Verwirrtaktik – doch schon bald dürfte der russische Staatssender vorerst von den meisten Plattformen verschwunden sein. So sehen es neue Sanktionen der EU vor. Eine Entscheidung, die auch für Kritik sorgt.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Flinten Uschi verbietet schon mal gar nichts, weil die EU keine Diktatur ist.
> RT Deutsch hatte in Luxemburg eine Sendelizenz beantragt, die abgelehnt wurde. Daraufhin hat der Sender eigenmächtig zu senden begonnen ohne eine Lizenz zu besitzen. Daraufhin wurde der Sender vom Netz genommen.
> Er hat illegal gesendet und das ist nun mal verboten.
> Da hilft es auch nichts, dass der Sender nachträglich eine Lizenz für Serbien bekommen hatte. Serbien ist kein EU Mitglied.


Nochmal, solange bis es in deine Birne endlich reingeht: Die EU hat es verboten: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/russische-staatsmedien-eu-verbietet-rt-und-sputnik-17846933.html
Es geht hier auch nicht um das TV, sondern um die normale Pressearbeit, die keine Lizenz benötigt (außer in deiner Wunschwelt, wo natürlich nur die eine bekommen, die das sagen, was dir in den Kram passt). Diese ist aber durch die DNS-Fälschungen ebenso nicht mehr ohne technisches Wissen aufrufbar.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch die EU sammt Parlament haben europaweit RT und Sputnjik verboten, mit Bezug auf einen Informationskrieg mit direkten Bezug auf den Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.


Uschi alleine entscheidet das aber nicht.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal, solange bis es in deine Birne endlich reingeht: Die EU hat es verboten: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/russische-staatsmedien-eu-verbietet-rt-und-sputnik-17846933.html


wieso sagst du dann, dass Uschi es verboten hat? Das hört sich an, als wenn wir in einer Diktatur leben und das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> wieso sagst du dann, dass Uschi es verboten hat? Das hört sich an, als wenn wir in einer Diktatur leben und das ist nicht der Fall.


Ja richtig, sie hat es zwar nicht alleine verboten, war da aber ausschlaggebend und auch schon vor über 10 Jahren dafür, das Internet einzuschränken. Damals waren es Kinderpornos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie ersichtlich teile ich sowohl Deine Ansicht, wie die von DJKuhpisse genau unter dir.
> 
> Interessanter Punkt.
> Das kann man nun so auslegen:
> ...


diese "informationsquellen" sind und bleiben frei zugänglich, nur nicht mehr über unsere server. in russland und andere russland wohlwollenden staaten sind diese dinge weiter verfügbar und da mit dem zusatz meiner nachricht: auch für jeden hier. es wird der zugriff von hier nicht verwehrt (z.b. auf ebene der netzbetreiber), du darfst selbst aktiv weiter darauf zugreifen, wenn du das möchtest. (russen hingegen können nicht mehr frei auf alle ausländischen medien zugreifen)


compisucher schrieb:


> Genau an dem Punkt komme ich mit meinem Hauptargument des mündigen Bürgers.
> Dieser sollte doch in der Lage sein, durch Querinformationen über die Medien zu erkennen, was denn nun Propaganda ist und was nicht.
> Das wirklich interessante and er Sache ist, das mutmaßlich der gemeine Russe viele Nachrichten aus dem Westen als Propaganda empfindet.
> Wenn man so will,  existieren zwei (oder noch mehr) Wahrheiten.
> Für Dich und mich die unsrige und für viel Russen die andere....


natürlich sollten wir uns möglichst alle al mündige bürger sehen und dementsprechend als personen, die überwiegend  vernünftige entscheiungen treffen aufgrund ihrer jeweiligen informationen. es ist aber nunmal bekannt, dass der mensch manipuliert werden kann. wir alle werden unterbewusst sogar ganz simpel durch werbung manipuliert. gerade bei so wichtigen dingen, die dann auch die freiheit eines jeden einzelnen betreffen, sollte der staat aber schon geringfügig eingreifen dürfen. erst recht wenn es um offensichtliche angriffe eines anderen staates handelt, wie eben bei rt. nichts anderes ist dieser sender, ein kriegerisches instrument. da muss man dann mal davon wegkommen, dass man sich "nur" konventionell militärisch verteidigen müsse, das gilt auch für das internet und die dort verbreiteten informationen. das hat dann eben irgendwann nichts mehr mit freier meinungsäußerung zu tun und auch nicht damit, dass der deutsche staat alles hier erlauben müsse, was "von woanders" kommt. es herrscht auch ein informationskrieg und jeder der z.b. rt verteidigt, schwächt unsere abwehr in diesem (cyber- und informations/fakenews-)krieg.


compisucher schrieb:


> Klarstellung:
> Natürlich ist ein größerer inhaltlicher Teil von RT d. propagandistisch gewesen.
> Natürlich habe ich persönlich kein Wort geglaubt.
> Aber zu wissen, wie die  "Wahrheit" auf der anderen Seite ist, könnte der Schlüssel zum Kompromiss und letztendlich zur Befriedung sein.
> ...


da sind wir dann auch komplett auseinander, sorry. ^^ rt hatte so oft so unfassbar stümperhafte fakenews (gefälschte videos, bei denen man lachen musste), dass man da auch nicht mehr bezüglich der russen von einer anderen/alternativen wahrheit sprechen kann. es gibt diese wahrheit nicht, die die verbreiten. sonst bräuchten sie dafür nicht so schlechte fakes. man muss eher an unserer stelle alles daran setzen, die unterdrückten (missinformierten) menschen aufzuklären. auch wenn das natürlich gerade bei solchen staaten eine aufgabe für mindestens ein menschenleben ist. wir kennen uns und wir kennen die freiheit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> diese "informationsquellen" sind und bleiben frei zugänglich, nur nicht mehr über unsere server. in russland und andere russland wohlwollenden staaten sind diese dinge weiter verfügbar und da mit dem zusatz meiner nachricht: auch für jeden hier. es wird der zugriff von hier nicht verwehrt (z.b. auf ebene der netzbetreiber), du darfst selbst aktiv weiter darauf zugreifen, wenn du das möchtest. (russen hingegen können nicht mehr frei auf alle ausländischen medien zugreifen)


Wenn man hier aktiv Maßnahmen einrichtet, um den zugriff zu erschweren, sind sie eben nciht mehr frei zugänglich. Man könnte mit gleicher Begründung sagen, dass in Russland gesperrte Seiten doch auch über Proxyserver im Ausland erreichbar sind. Das DNS als Ganzes und die Resolver beim Provider gehören zur Netzinfrastruktur und wer da Maßnahmen ergreift, um Datenverkehr zu blockieren hat das Ziel der Zensur.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber zu wissen, wie die "Wahrheit" auf der anderen Seite ist, könnte der Schlüssel zum Kompromiss und letztendlich zur Befriedung sein.


Den Kompromiss gibt es aber nur mit der Ukraine und nicht über die Ukraine!
Darüber hinaus verweise ich auf meinen Post 7460, es könnte zu einer waffentechnischen Befriedung kommen, zu einem Status Quo ex ante wird es nie wieder mit einem Präsidenten Putin in Russland kommen, der Zug ist abgefahren!
Wenn sich Putin und seine "Administration" darüber klar werden, welche nachhaltigen und dauerhaften Auswirkungen ihr Krieg und das zebrochene Vertrauen ausgelöst haben, weiss ich nicht was er tun wird.
Russland wird mit Putin auf Dauer aus allen Bereichen der Weltgemeinschaft ausgeschlossen bleiben, da bin ich mir nach diesen 2 Wochen ziemlich sicher.
Es wird ja immer nach der Gesichtswahrung für einen Herrn Putin gesucht (aufgrund seiner Atomwaffen), nach der Gesichtswahrung der ukrainischen Bevölkerung samt Reparationen hat irgendwie noch keiner gefragt. Genausoweinig glaube ich das die europäischen Bevölkerungen in Bezug auf Putin und mit ihm Russland, auch nur ansatzweise bereit sind, sich auf einen Vorkriegsstatus einzulassen.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damals waren es Kinderpornos.


Ja, genau, echt schlimm, dass man nicht mehr so einfach an Kinderpornos herankommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, echt schlimm, dass man nicht mehr so einfach an Kinderpornos herankommt.


Dagegen wurde das eh nie eingesetzt, wenn du also darauf zugreifen willst, geht das noch immer. Zudem ist das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Putin und seine "Administration" darüber klar werden, welche nachhaltigen und dauerhaften Auswirkungen ihr Krieg und das zebrochene Vertrauen ausgelöst haben, weiss ich nicht was er tun wird.


Ich vermute, dass er da eher noch skrupelloser werden könnte, denn zu verlieren gibt es da nicht mehr viel. Der Mann ist mehr oder weniger unten durch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk : Bitte mal die Quelle von den Screenshots nennen.


Besser spät als nie - ist alles von Statista.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst Bilder sind Ausssgekräftig?


Keine Ahnung ob man hier große Deepfakes von 18-Jährigen Gefangenen anstellt die behaupten sie seien Wehrpflichtige auf ner Übung während der Kreml selbstverständlich niemalsnicht Wehrpflichtige einsetzen würde... oder ob es nicht wahrscheinlicher ist dass es einfach so ist.

Oh, wait - ein Tag später:








						Russland: Verteidigungsministerium räumt Beteiligung von Wehrpflichtigen ein
					

Russland behauptet, seine Soldaten auf eine »Militäroperation« und nicht in den Krieg geschickt zu haben. Nun zeigt sich: Einige Kombattanten sind deutlich jünger als angegeben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




*badumm-tss*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob man hier große Deepfakes von 18-Jährigen Gefangenen anstellt die behaupten sie seien Wehrpflichtige auf ner Übung während der Kreml selbstverständlich niemalsnicht Wehrpflichtige einsetzen würde... oder ob es nicht wahrscheinlicher ist dass es einfach so ist.


Problem ist, dass das niemand von außen groß überprüfen kann. Soldaten in Gefangenschaft könnten auch dazu gezwungen werden, genau das zu sagen, was der Gegner gerade will. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das doch der Fall ist.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass das niemand von außen groß überprüfen kann. Soldaten in Gefangenschaft könnten auch dazu gezwungen werden, genau das zu sagen, was der Gegner gerade will. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das doch der Fall ist.


Liest du eigentlich die Artikel?
Die Russen haben das *offiziell* (Kreml Sprecher) zugegeben, da muss man nichts mehr überprüfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich die Artikel?
> Die Russen haben das *offiziell* zugegeben, da muss man nichts mehr überprüfen.


Aber erst später. Den Verdacht, dass Wehrpflichtige da eingesetzt werden, gab es schon vor einigen Tagen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber erst später. Den Verdacht, dass Wehrpflichtige da eingesetzt werden, gab es schon vor einigen Tagen.


Ja, aber was hat das mit dem Post vor 25 Minuten zu tun?
Aber du hast vor 15 Minuten auf den Post samt Artikel von Incredible Alk geantwortet:


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass das niemand von außen groß überprüfen kann. Soldaten in Gefangenschaft könnten auch dazu gezwungen werden, genau das zu sagen, was der Gegner gerade will.



Also was soll das rausgerede? Er hat den Post gemacht, weil es die Russen offiziell bestätigen und hat es mit einem Artikel belegt!


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

Hier auch noch ein anderer Artikel:



> Russland hat den Einsatz von Wehrpflichtigen im Krieg gegen die Ukraine eingeräumt. Das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau betonte allerdings, dass dies nicht von der Führung genehmigt worden sei. Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow sagte der Agentur Tass zufolge, auf Befehl von Präsident Wladimir Putin werde die Militärstaatsanwaltschaft diese Fälle untersuchen und die Verantwortlichen bestrafen.
> 
> Putin hatte wiederholt bestritten, dass Wehrpflichtige in der Ukraine kämpfen. "Fast alle diese Soldaten wurden bereits nach Russland abgezogen", teilte das Verteidigungsministerium nun mit. Allerdings seien dabei einige Wehrpflichtige in ukrainische Gefangenschaft geraten. Die Entsendung weiterer Rekruten werde mit allen Mitteln verhindert.


Quelle: Russische Wehrpflichtige zum Einsatz in Ukraine geschickt

Da werden  die Jüngsten ahnunglos verheizt.



> Die Ukraine hat Russland einen Angriff auf eine Geburtsklinik in der umkämpften Hafenstadt Mariupol vorgeworfen. Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj veröffentlichte am Mittwoch im Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter ein Video, das völlig verwüstete Räume der Klinik zeigen soll. Demnach müssen eines oder mehrere Geschosse oder Bomben im Hof des Klinikkomplexes eingeschlagen sein. Die Druckwelle zerstörte Scheiben, Möbel und Türen, wie im Video zu sehen ist. Das Gelände rund um das Gebäude am Asowschen Meer im Südosten des Landes war mit Trümmern übersät.


Quelle: Selenskyj nach mutmaßlichem Angriff auf Kinderklinik entsetzt

Ob das zu 100% stimmt weiß man noch nicht. Aber würde mich bei Putins Kriegsführung nicht überraschen.
Ähnliches hat man ja auch schon in Syrien gesehen.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

... eine sehr beunruhigende Nachricht macht gerade die Runde: "Außenstaatssekretärin Victoria Nuland räumte im US-Senat ein, dass es „biologische Forschungseinrichtungen“ in der Ukraine gebe – und dies durchaus ein Anlass zur Sorge sei." ... nicht das diese Forschungseinrichtungen ein Fall für die UNO werden, weil evtl. biologische Waffen in der Ukraine mit Unterstützung der USA beforscht oder hergestellt werden.









						Victoria Nuland: USA warnen vor russischer Eroberung von Forschungseinrichtungen in der Ukraine - WELT
					

Diese Befragung sorgt für Aufhorchen, nicht nur in Russland: Außenstaatssekretärin Victoria Nuland räumte im US-Senat ein, dass es „biologische Forschungseinrichtungen“ in der Ukraine gebe – und dies durchaus ein Anlass zur Sorge sei.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

Salve,

hier nochmal eine Untermalung meines Posts 7460 (lesen so lange nicht hinter einer Paywall).








						Russlands Krieg: Zurück in die Sowjetzeit
					

McDonald’s, Coca-Cola und andere westliche Ketten stoppen ihr Geschäft in Russland. Es ist das Ende eines Gesellschaftsmodells. Für Putins Reich hat das immense Symbolkraft.




					www.faz.net
				




Und das kann noch lange nicht das Ende sein, von freiwilligen Rückzügen von Unternehmen und auch nicht von Sanktionen die noch wesentlich härter treffen könnten.

Was passiert wenn Apple und Google ihre russischen App Stores schließen, plus ihre Betriebssysteme für russische Handys, was wenn viele digitale Unternehmen z.B. SAP und Oracle ihre Software Lizenzen widerrufen und die Software in russisch sperren? Microsoft kann man auch noch anführen.
Ich glaube das Putin und viele Russen gar nicht auf dem Schirm haben, was der "Westen" alles tun kann, ohne auch nur einen Schuss abgefeuert zu haben, um Russland ins analoge Zeitalter zurück zu katapultieren, mit wohl sehr verheerenden wirtschaftlichen Folgen.
So schnell kann das weder heimische Software noch eventuell chinesische Hardware (3-4 Generationen zurück) auch nur ansatzweise ersetzen.
Man sollte sich nur mal das Embargo gegen Huawei und sei9ne Auswirkungen vor Augen führen, nur wesentlich ganzheitlicher bezogen auf Hardware und Software.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein anderer Artikel:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Russische Wehrpflichtige zum Einsatz in Ukraine geschickt
> ...


Erinnert mich bisschen hieran:





__





						Brutkastenlüge – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Ohne Putin reinwaschen zu wollen, aber schon krass, wie hier seitens westlicher Medien die öffentliche Wahrnehmung manipuliert wurde, um einen Krieg rechtzufertigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Apple und Google ihre russischen App Stores schließen, plus ihre Betriebssysteme für russische Handys, was wenn viele digitale Unternehmen z.B. SAP und Oracle ihre Software Lizenzen widerrufen und die Software in russisch sperren? Microsoft kann man auch noch anführen.
> Ich glaube das Putin und viele Russen gar nicht auf dem Schirm haben, was der "Westen" alles tun kann, ohne auch nur einen Schuss abgefeuert zu haben, um Russland ins analoge Zeitalter zurück zu katapultieren, mit wohl sehr verheerenden wirtschaftlichen Folgen.


Vielleicht wäre das dann der Präzedenzfall, damit die Leute die Gefahren proprietärer Software kennenlernen, vor der die FSF seit über 30 Jahren warnt. Gleiches jetzt mit russischer Software, u.a. Kaspersky.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine sehr beunruhigende Nachricht macht gerade die Runde: "Außenstaatssekretärin Victoria Nuland räumte im US-Senat ein, dass es „biologische Forschungseinrichtungen“ in der Ukraine gebe – und dies durchaus ein Anlass zur Sorge sei." ... nicht das diese Forschungseinrichtungen ein Fall für die UNO werden, weil evtl. biologische Waffen in der Ukraine mit Unterstützung der USA beforscht oder hergestellt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah aus biologischen Forschungseinrichtungen werden jetzt ohne Belege biologische Waffen der Ukraine mit Hilfe der USA?
Ich würde auch nicht als Ukrainer wollen, das die Russen auch nur den kleinsten Fitzel ukrainischer wissenschaftlicher Forschung in die Hand bekommen, durch einen Angriffskrieg!
Klar das du daraus versuchst eine Räuberpistole zu machen, die schon alleine aus dem Grunde lächerlich ist, da die Ukraine überhaupt kein Trägersystem dafür hat, es nach Russland "zu bringen".
Aber steiger dich da mal rein.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor dem privaten Haus eines Politikers oder anderen Menschen schon.



Ne kommt auf die Person an, beim Drachenlord wurde das jahrelang vom Staat geduldet.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ohne Putin reinwaschen zu wollen, aber schon krass, wie hier seitens westlicher Medien die öffentliche Wahrnehmung manipuliert wurde, um einen Krieg rechtzufertigen.


Naja, aber das Putin zivile Ziele angreifen lässt ist nichts Neues.
Und kennt man ja schon aus Syrien.

SYRIEN: GEZIELTE ANGRIFFE AUF KRANKENHÄUSER UND SCHULEN


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ohne Putin reinwaschen zu wollen, aber schon krass, wie hier seitens westlicher Medien die öffentliche Wahrnehmung manipuliert wurde, um einen Krieg rechtzufertigen.


Also das mit Wehrpflichtigen haben die Russen schon zugegeben, das ist nun keine Propaganda, und das nun die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft und die Wissen sehr genau wo Krankenhäuser und Schulen in der Ukraine stehen, alleine schon aus der gemeinsammen Vergangenheit, ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall.
Du vergisst das dieser Krieg durchaus eine ethnische und wohl auch rassistische Komponente hat, die Ukrainer sollen "russifiziert" werden, weil sie sich dagegen erbittert wehren, werden ihre zivilen Lebensgrundlagen/Infrastruktur absichtlich vernichtet.
So oft kann man gar nicht "ausversehen" Schulen und Krankenhäuser treffen, vor allen dingen dann nicht, wenn man schon in anderen Kriegen mit dieser Taktik aufgefallen ist.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> hier nochmal eine Untermalung meines Posts 7460 (lesen so lange nicht hinter einer Paywall).
> 
> ...


... und du glaubst wirklich das ein MC Donalds der nicht mehr verkauft dem Russen wehtut? Es gibt ausreichend andere Fast Food Möglichkeiten die dadurch wieder mehr genutzt werden und den Nationalismus fördern. Soljanka-Küche,  Bortscht-Stände, Pferdewurst-Stände ... ich schätze das so ein: Mc Doof und Co. verlieren die Einnahmen ind machen die Verluste evtl sogar geltend und der russische Anbieter freut sich über weniger Konkurenz 
Zu Windows und Co kann ich nur sagen: im Bedarfsfall fügen die russische Spezies den fehlenden Datensatt per Edit binnen 14 Tagen ein und sharen Daten und HowTo für alle Bedürftigen. Lief früher so und wird bei Bedarf wieder so Laufen. Und die Geräte selbst sind im Ausland erhältlich.
Fazit, dass alles juckt den Russen nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Zu Windows und Co kann ich nur sagen: im Bedarfsfall fügen die russische Spezies den fehlenden Datensatt per Edit binnen 14 Tagen ein und sharen Daten und HowTo für alle Bedürftigen. Lief früher so und wird bei Bedarf wieder so Laufen. Und die Geräte selbst sind im Ausland erhältlich.
> Fazit, dass alles juckt den Russen nicht.


Weil ja die Source Codes von *all diesen Softwaren* jemals geknackt wurden und man da etwas außerhalb der Authorisation verändern kann!
Der Post und Spruch war der Knaller heute.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Zu Windows und Co kann ich nur sagen: im Bedarfsfall fügen die russische Spezies den fehlenden Datensatt per Edit binnen 14 Tagen ein und sharen Daten und HowTo für alle Bedürftigen. Lief früher so und wird bei Bedarf wieder so Laufen. Und die Geräte selbst sind im Ausland erhältlich.
> Fazit, dass alles juckt den Russen nicht.


Die haben eh ihre eigene Linus-Distribution, bedeutet die könnten auch damit leben, wenn Windows nicht mehr angeboten wird. Verbessert auch die IT-Sicherheit.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und du glaubst wirklich das ein MC Donalds der nicht mehr verkauft dem Russen wehtut?



Naja es ist halt so das manche Menschen glauben durch Konsum die ganze Menschheit gesteuert wird und man ist vollkommen abhängig. Das trifft überhaupt nicht auf jeden Menschen zu. Soldange Wasser und Strom läuft usw. ist das für die meisten kein schlimmer Zustand.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah aus biologischen Forschungseinrichtungen werden jetzt ohne Belege biologische Waffen der Ukraine mit Hilfe der USA?
> Ich würde auch nicht als Ukrainer wollen, das die Russen auch nur den kleinsten Fitzel ukrainischer wissenschaftlicher Forschung in die Hand bekommen, durch einen Angriffskrieg!
> Klar das du daraus versuchst eine Räuberpistole zu machen, die schon alleine aus dem Grunde lächerlich ist, da die Ukraine überhaupt kein Trägersystem dafür hat, es nach Russland "zu bringen".
> Aber steiger dich da mal rein.


... entschuldige Bitte, ich habe nur das wiedergegeben, was in dem Beitrag steht und steigere mich da keinesfalls rein. Finde das nur erschreckend und es wäre im Eintrittsfall eine ungeahnte Wende. Derzeit steht Aussage gegen Aussage und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dem tatsächlich nicht so ist. Nicht vorstellbar was passieren würde, wenn biologischer Kampfstoff auf Grund der Kriegswirren wohlmöglich unbeabsichtigt freigesetzt wird. Aber gut, die US-Spezialeinheiten werden das schon zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## Lotto (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die, die im Knast hocken.
> 
> Wo übertreibe ich, wenn ich sage, dass die Ukrainer um ihre Freiheit kämpfen?
> Putin spricht den Ukrainern ab, ein eigenständiges Volk bzw. Land zu sein
> ...


Und was genau würde sich für den kleinen Bürger in der Ukraine ändern wenn es ein Teil von Russland wär? Du tust hier so als würde er die dann einsperren und versklaven. Wie schon geschrieben: klar die Meinungsfreiheit wird in dem Maße beschnitten das man Putin und sein Regime nicht ans Bein pinkeln kann. Nicht schön zugegebenermaßen, aber halt für den normalen Bürger kaum eine Einschränkung seiner Freiheit.

Und in den Knast kommt man auch in Russland nicht einfach so, es sei denn man pinkelt halt dem Putin in irgendeiner Weise ans Bein. Auch nicht schön, aber für den kleinen Bürger, der die Regeln befolgt, ebenfalls Null Auswirkungen im alltäglichen Leben.

Ja natürlich ist ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen eine Einschränkung von Freiheit die in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht. Genauso wie irrsinnige Forderungen von 30 km/h in Innenstädten, wo die Wohngebiete eh schon alle 30er Zonen sind.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die haben eh ihre eigene Linus-Distribution, bedeutet die könnten auch damit leben, wenn Windows nicht mehr angeboten wird. Verbessert auch die IT-Sicherheit.


Es geht hier nicht um Windows, es geht um die Weltweit verbreitesten Software Anwendungen für Warenwirtschaftssysteme und die grundlegenden Software Anwendungen von Betriebssystemen und Apps zur Handykommunikation!



brooker schrieb:


> ... entschuldige Bitte, ich habe nur das wiedergegeben, was in dem Beitrag steht und steigere mich da keinesfalls rein. Finde das nur erschreckend und es wäre im Eintrittsfall eine ungeahnte Wende. Derzeit steht Aussage gegen Aussage und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dem tatsächlich nicht so ist. Nicht vorstellbar was passieren würde, wenn biologischer Kampfstoff auf Grund der Kriegswirren wohlmöglich unbeabsichtigt freigesetzt wird. Aber gut, die US-Spezialeinheiten werden das schon zu verhindern wissen.


Hast du nicht, der Artikel erwähnt mit keinem Wort die Möglichkeit von ukrainischen biologischen Waffen, sondern weißt in diesem Zusammenhang auf die russische Propaganda hin.
Zu deinen angeblichen Befürchtungen in Bezug auf biologische Kampfstoffe der Ukraine, muss man dich dann fragen, wo deine Ängste bei dem russsischen Beschuss des ukrainischen Atomkraftwerkes waren und das Tschernobyl nach offiziellen Angaben der Atomaufsichtsbehörde ohen Strom für die Kühlung ist.
Aber geschenkt.........


----------



## Lotto (9. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was passiert den wenn Russen gegen den Krieg demonstrieren ? Im speziellen auch Kinder die Blumen ablegen, werden die nicht in Haft genommen ?


Wenn du das weißt, dann demonstrier doch einfach nicht.
Hab auch nie behauptet das es schön ist solche Freiheiten nicht zu haben, aber sind auch Freiheiten die halt den Normalbürger nahezu gar nicht in seinem Alltag betreffen.
Die einzigen die sowas wirklich trifft sind die anderen mächtigen Leute im Staat: Oligarchen etc.. Weil deren Macht dadurch quasi beschnitten wird.

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen: in 10-15 Jahren ist Putin eh nicht mehr an der Macht. Das wäre also kein Zustand für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen: in 10-15 Jahren ist Putin eh nicht mehr an der Macht. Das wäre also kein Zustand für die Ewigkeit.


Aber in der Zeit ist sicher ein Nachfolger gefunden, der ihm passt.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wenn du das weißt, dann demonstrier doch einfach nicht.
> Hab auch nie behauptet das es schön ist solche Freiheiten nicht zu haben, aber sind auch Freiheiten die halt den Normalbürger nahezu gar nicht in seinem Alltag betreffen.
> Die einzigen die sowas wirklich trifft sind die anderen mächtigen Leute im Staat: Oligarchen etc.. Weil deren Macht dadurch quasi beschnitten wird.
> 
> Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen: in 10-15 Jahren ist Putin eh nicht mehr an der Macht. Das wäre also kein Zustand für die Ewigkeit.


Deine ganzen Einlassungen der letzten Tage, schreien ziemlich zum Himmel, denn eines hast du dabei ganz offensichtlich übersehen, die ukrainische Bevölkerung!
Die will weder russifiziert, Kleinrussen sein, oder von Russen oder dem Putinregime besetzt sein, das solltest du zur Kenntnis nehmen, denn ohne die Bevölkerung wäre der momentane Widerstand der Armee und Regierung überhaupt nicht möglich!
Dazu kann man sich ja auch deutlich ansehen, wohin die Frauen und Kinder flüchten, *eben nicht* nach Russland oder Weissrussland. Wenn sich die Ukrainer hätten ergeben wollen, dann hätten sie das ohne weiteres tun können, es spricht Bände, dass das nichtmal in der Ostukraine irgendwo passiert ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne kommt auf die Person an, beim Drachenlord wurde das jahrelang vom Staat geduldet.


Das doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar!
Der Typ (Drachenlord) provoziert, beleidigt, betrügt und belügt im Internet Menschen in einer Tour, seit über 8 Jahren, und ist alles, aber sicher kein Opfer, bzw. eines das sich durch eben seine jahrelangen Handlungen und Taten selbst dazu sterilisiert und noch dümmeren (uniformierten) Menschen damit das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.

Jedenfalls braucht man sich dann auch nicht beschweren wenn irgendwann dann diese Menschen, die man jahrelang provoziert, beleidigt, betrügt und belügt, anfangen mal vor der eigenen Haustür zu stehen, vor allen wenn man zuvor im Internet jede sachliche Kritik / Hilfe auch noch fleißig blockiert und ignoriert, vor allen dann nicht wenn solche Personen (Drachenlord) im Internet scheinbar auch fast vollständige Narrenfreiheit genießen (auch durch Betreiber wie youtube).

Das ist etwas anderes als wenn ein Politiker eine vom Gesetz gedeckte eigene Position vertritt und (grundsätzlich gewaltbereite) Spinner vor seiner Haustür aufkreuzen.


----------



## chill_eule (9. März 2022)

Leute... (dass ich das hier mal sagen muss) aber ihr weicht ziemlich weit vom Thema ab mit eurer Diskussion über Sendereche, Meinungsfreiheit und Sonstiges, das nichts mit dem Krieg zu tun hat 

Macht doch dafür gern ein neues Thema auf
->


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft.144/


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine sehr beunruhigende Nachricht macht gerade die Runde: "Außenstaatssekretärin Victoria Nuland räumte im US-Senat ein, dass es „biologische Forschungseinrichtungen“ in der Ukraine gebe – und dies durchaus ein Anlass zur Sorge sei." ... nicht das diese Forschungseinrichtungen ein Fall für die UNO werden, weil evtl. biologische Waffen in der Ukraine mit Unterstützung der USA beforscht oder hergestellt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich weiter oben schon verlinkt.
War/ist im Spiegel.
Original-Video auch schon gelesen.
Ist komisch, Senator Rubio befragt F***k EU Victoria, die zuerst von biologischen Laboren "allgemein" labert und dann auf Nachfrage mit biologischen Kampfstoffen anfängt.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1501313109520175104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss man sich echt selber reinziehen.
Spooky...


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das muss ich leider annehmen,  denn eine Quelle kann ich von dir nicht finden.
> 
> Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich stelle diese Frage nur, weil beim Lesen deiner Beiträge bei mir der Eindruck entsteht, dass du gern "mundtot" Argumenteeinsetzt und keine sachlichen Fakten.


Dann musst du meine Mundtot Argumente mit Fakten kontern  

Vlt ist mein Ausdruck nicht der Beste aber rein inhaltlich ist es okay. Wobei der Inhalt wohl ein Problem für dich ist und nicht der Ausdruck lol

Quellen... gerne aber für was genau ? Liest du selbst keine Medien über die Repression in Russland ? Das tuest du bestimmt, weshalb die bessere Frage wäre wieso verharmlost du sie ? Sind Putinkritiker denn keine Russen die vor dem Gesetz gleichgestellt sein müssten ? Oder teilt man es ein in gute Russen, nicht so gut, geht so, geht ja garnicht ab in Gulag bis hin zu Mist wo war noch mal das Polonium ?

Kleiner Funfakt: Laut Umfragen in Russland belegt Repression Platz 3 in den Dingen vor den sich die meisten Russen fürchten, nach dritter Weltkrieg und Rubelverfall. Wieso wohl wenn nicht aus Erfahrungen der eigenen Geschichte ?

Repression, ist ein alter Vertrauter der russischen Gesellschaft der letzten hundert Jahre, oder um es besser zu sagen Terror, und wenn du nicht weißt was das russische Volk in seiner blutigen Geschichte durchmachen musste wegen der roten Teufel deren Siege heute auf dem roten Platz in Moskau weiterhin gefeiert werden, rate ich dir mal ein Geschichtsbuch zu Hand zu nehmen. 

Geschichte ist unerlässlich um zu verstehen wie eine Gesellschaft tickt die sich niemals auch nur annähernd ausreichend kritisch mit der eigenen Geschichte auseinandergesetzt hat.



brooker schrieb:


> ...den Russen Kultur und Geschichte abzusprechen ... das bestätigt den bisherigen Eindruck. Egal in welche russischen Metropole oder Stadt du kommst - Theater, Kino, Musik, öffentliche Feste, Hochzeiten und das Miteinander der Menschen ... das ist Russland. Geschichte ... da gibt es unpolitische Bücher ohne Ende drüber. Von daher kann diese Aussage sofort entkräftet werden.



Zur Geschichte sagte ich bereits was, und Kultur spreche ich den Russen auch nicht ab, im Gegenteil mMn haben die mehr davon als so ziemlich jede westliche Gesellschaft, was auf viele osteuropäische und postsowietische Gesellschaften zutrifft. Wobei auch das sich heute wandelt mit neuen Generationen die nach dem Mauerfall etc geboren wurden. Russen zB leben heute fast rein westlich, vom Lebensstil her. Und wenn du einen echten slawischen Menschen sprechen möchtest musst du tief ins russische Asien, in die vom Globalismus unberührten Städte.

Solche Dinge weiß ich natürlich nicht weil ich selbst da war, aber viele Berichte geben das wieder wie vorallem auch YouTuber die sich dort hin begeben und mit den Menschen ne Zeit lang leben. Ihre Eindrücke geben mehr wieder als jeder Bericht oder eine Doku. 

Und du musst mich hier auch nicht falsch verstehen. Mit meiner Kritrik an den Russen zeige ich hier nur auf eine Entwicklung auf die dort eben stattfindet und durch das putinsche Regime befeuert wird. Daraus ergibt sich nämlich eine Gefahr wie schon in der Geschichte, für den Ort den ich mein zu Hause nenne, und du ja auch.

Russland ist autokratisch und desswegen potentiell auch gefährlich für uns, nimms hin.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar!
> Der Typ (Drachenlord) provoziert, beleidigt, betrügt und belügt im Internet Menschen in einer Tour, seit über 8 Jahren, und ist alles, aber sicher kein Opfer, bzw. eines das sich durch eben seine jahrelangen Handlungen und Taten selbst dazu sterilisiert und noch dümmeren (uniformierten) Menschen damit das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
> 
> Jedenfalls braucht man sich dann auch nicht beschweren wenn irgendwann dann diese Menschen, die man jahrelang provoziert, beleidigt, betrügt und belügt, anfangen mal vor der eigenen Haustür zu stehen, vor allen wenn man zuvor im Internet jede sachliche Kritik / Hilfe auch noch fleißig blockiert und ignoriert, vor allen dann nicht wenn solche Personen (Drachenlord) im Internet scheinbar auch fast vollständige Narrenfreiheit genießen (auch durch Betreiber wie youtube).
> ...



Ist schon nen spezieller Fall von Selbstjustitz sich einzuräumern jeder Zeit zu jemanden nach Hause zu fahren, für sein Entertainment, unter dem Deckmantel der Moral. Zum Glück sind Politiker ja keine Betrüger, Lügner usw. manche sind halt gleicher als andere.


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Leute... (dass ich das hier mal sagen muss) aber ihr weicht ziemlich weit vom Thema ab mit eurer Diskussion über Sendereche, Meinungsfreiheit und Sonstiges, das nichts mit dem Krieg zu tun hat
> 
> Macht doch dafür gern ein neues Thema auf
> ->
> ...


Naja,

das Verbot staatlicher russischer Medien in Europa ist eine direkte Sanktion/Folge auf den momentan ablaufenden russischen Angriffskrieges in der Ukraine, was einige als Zensur und andere als Maßnahme (EU) gegen den Informationskrieg bezeichnen.
Also das steht in umittelbaren Zusammenhang zum momentanen Krieg.


----------



## Lotto (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine ganzen Einlassungen der letzten Tage, schreien ziemlich zum Himmel, denn eines hast du dabei ganz offensichtlich übersehen, die ukrainische Bevölkerung!
> Die will weder russifiziert, Kleinrussen sein, oder von Russen oder dem Putinregime besetzt sein, das solltest du zur Kenntnis nehmen, denn ohne die Bevölkerung wäre der momentane Widerstand der Armee und Regierung überhaupt nicht möglich!
> Dazu kann man sich ja auch deutlich ansehen, wohin die Frauen und Kinder flüchten, *eben nicht* nach Russland oder Weissrussland. Wenn sich die Ukrainer hätten ergeben wollen, dann hätten sie das ohne weiteres tun können, es spricht Bände, dass das nichtmal in der Ostukraine irgendwo passiert ist.


Mir schon bewusst. Aber die Frage ist doch ob es die Toten und die Zerstörung der Städte wert ist wenn sie am Ende doch eh verlieren werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> das Verbot staatlicher russischer Medien in Europa ist eine direkte Sanktion/Folge auf den momentan ablaufenden russischen Angriffskrieges in der Ukraine, was einige als Zensur und andere als Maßnahme (EU) gegen den Informationskrieg bezeichnen.
> Also das steht in umittelbaren Zusammenhang zum momentanen Krieg.


Ich bezeichne es als Zensur weil es genau das ist. Nur weil Russland Medien zensiert müssen wir das nicht auch als Vergeltungsaktion machen.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

> Die Vereinten Nationen wissen nach eigenen Angaben nichts über angeblich in der Ukraine produzierte Massenvernichtungswaffen. UN-Sprecher Stephane Dujarric sagte in New York, der Weltgesundheitsorganisation seien "keine Aktivitäten der ukrainischen Regierung bekannt, die ihren internationalen Vertragsverpflichtungen widersprechen, einschließlich chemischer oder biologischer Waffen."
> 
> Die Äußerung der UN kommt nach Vorwürfen Russlands, die Ukraine würde nukleare oder biologische Waffen entwickeln. Erst am Montag behauptete das russische Verteidigungsministerium, in der Ukraine gebe es ein Netzwerk von Bio-Laboren, die im Auftrag des US-Verteidigungsministeriums arbeiteten. Internationale Faktenchecker haben diese Behauptung allerdings längst entkräftet.
> 
> *Sicherheitsexperten einer westlichen Regierung warnten wegen der Vorwürfe Moskaus davor, dass Russland nicht-konventionelle Waffen in der Ukraine einsetzen könnte. Dies ähnele einem Muster, das auch bereits in Syrien zu sehen gewesen sei, sagte ein Regierungsexperte. "Die Russen haben angefangen, von so etwas zu reden, kurz bevor sie selbst oder ihre Verbündeten solche Waffen eingesetzt haben", so der Beamte.*


Quelle:  Keine Massenvernichtungswaffen in der Ukraine

Eine Vakuum-Bombe, thermobare Munition und Streubomben hat man ja schon gesehen.
Mal gucken was noch so kommt.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... das nun die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft ... ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall.


... es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber das sind nun aber absolute Räuberpistolen. Bitte lege einmal deine Quellen offen die belegen, dass "... die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft ... ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall. ...". Wenn eine solche Einrichtung getroffen wird ist das furchtbar! Wenn es vorsetzlich getan wird, ist zu verurteilen! Ohne das ich dabei war und es im Detail beurteilen kann möchte ich mögliche Gründe für einen unbeabsichtigten Beschuss benennen: 

1. Eine fehlende oder nicht erkenbare Kennzeichnung, bspw bei Nacht oder Schnee

2. Indirektes Feuer oder menschliches Versagen, bspw Mörser oder Ari-Beschuss

3. Feindliches Feuer aus dem selben oder dazugehörigen Gebäuden.

4. Kombinationen aus 1-3 ... im Krieg ist oftmals das eigentlich Unmögliche plötzlich passiert.

Und nochmal, dass sollen keine Entschuldigungen sein, sondern ggfs. mögliche Ursache aufführen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du vergisst das dieser Krieg durchaus eine ethnische und wohl auch rassistische Komponente hat, die Ukrainer sollen "russifiziert" werden, weil sie sich dagegen erbittert wehren, werden ihre zivilen Lebensgrundlagen/Infrastruktur absichtlich vernichtet.
> So oft kann man gar nicht "ausversehen" Schulen und Krankenhäuser treffen, vor allen dingen dann nicht, wenn man schon in anderen Kriegen mit dieser Taktik aufgefallen ist.


... auch hier möchte ich dich bitte Quellen zu benennen. Du sprichst hier von ethnischer Säuberung und das ist eine sehr massive und ernst zu nehmende Anschuldigung!


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne kommt auf die Person an, beim Drachenlord wurde das jahrelang vom Staat geduldet.


Der hat sie sogar noch eingeladen, dass selbst Herrn Müller die Hutschnurr über den Kaschper geplatzt ist.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber das sind nun aber absolute Räuberpistolen. Bitte lege einmal deine Quellen offen die belegen, dass "... die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft ... ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall. ...". Wenn eine solche Einrichtung getroffen wird ist das furchtbar! Wenn es vorsetzlich getan wird, ist zu verurteilen!


Hatte ich hier schon mehrfach verlinkt:

SYRIEN: GEZIELTE ANGRIFFE AUF KRANKENHÄUSER UND SCHULEN

Und über die Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine kommen mit Sicherheit auch noch zahlreiche Berichte.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne es als Zensur weil es genau das ist.



Es ist auch Zensur man soll Begrifflichkeiten schon so verwednen wie diese gemeint sind und nicht in Deutschland 2022 alles mit Aber abschließen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Der hat sie sogar noch eingeladen, dass selbst Herrn Müller die Hutschnurr über den Kaschper geplatzt ist.



Ja es ist kein Grund dort hin zufahren auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber das sind nun aber absolute Räuberpistolen. Bitte lege einmal deine Quellen offen die belegen, dass "... die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft ... ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall. ...".


Wenn das nicht der Reiseführer ist müsste es passen 









						Drohnenvideos zeigen: So dramatisch ist die Zerstörung von Aleppo wirklich - Video - WELT
					

Als „beispiellos“ beschreiben Bewohner der umkämpften syrischen Stadt Aleppo die jüngsten russischen Bombenangriffe. In der ehemaligen Millionenmetropole ist das Ausmaß der Zerstörung immens.




					www.welt.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht der Reiseführer ist müsste es passen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade nur, dass es nicht schon zu der Zeit als das geschah, auch die vehemente Ablehnung und Boykottierung Putins seitens des Westens gab...


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mir schon bewusst. Aber die Frage ist doch ob es die Toten und die Zerstörung der Städte wert ist wenn sie am Ende doch eh verlieren werden.


Das ist doch die freie Entscheidung jedes einzelnen Ukrainers und anscheinend denken sie einmal, dass es das wert ist ist und zum anderen das sie durchaus gewinnen können, was mittlerweile keineswegs mehr ausgeschlossen ist.
Wie gesagt alles was wir die letzten zwei Wochen gesehen haben, wäre ohne die *rückhaltlose* Unterstützung und aktive Beteiligung der absoluten Mehrzahl der ukrainischen Bevölkerung überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen.


brooker schrieb:


> ... auch hier möchte ich dich bitte Quellen zu benennen. Du sprichst hier von ethnischer *Säuberung* und das ist eine sehr massive und ernst zu nehmende Anschuldigung!


Die Quelle ist *Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putin *und das gleich zweimal, einmal durch seinen veröffentlichten "historischen" Aufsatz und zu anderen seiner einstündigen Rede zur Nation vor dem Einmarsch in die Ukraine*.*
Ich habe auch nicht von einer ethnischen Säuberung gesprochen, sondern von einer *ethnischen Unterwerfung *und die propagiert Herr Putin sonnenklar, in dem er den Ukrainern *abspricht* eine eigene ethnische Bevölkerung zu sein und den Anspruch auf einen eigenen Staat zu haben*. *Er spricht nicht von Ukrainern sondern von Kleinrussen, die sich den Grossrussen zu unterwerfen haben*.*
Man kann es analog ganz gut mit den Nazis und den Volksdeutschen vergleichen, so hat sich das Putin wohl vorgestellt*, *nur haben die Ukrainer so überhaupt keinen Bock Kleinrussen zu sein und ethnisch unterworfen zu werden.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

@behemoth85 ... wenigstens bist du ehrlich und gibst zu, dass du solche Argumente bewusst einsetzt, anstatt selbst mit den von dir von anderen geforderten Fakten aus Quellen zu argumentieren. Schade, dass könnte so schön konstruktiv sein!


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @behemoth85 ... wenigstens bist du ehrlich und gibst zu, dass du solche Argumente bewusst einsetzt, anstatt selbst mit den von dir von anderen geforderten Fakten aus Quellen zu argumentieren. Schade, dass könnte so schön konstruktiv sein!


Aha... dachte zuerst dass du über ein gesundes Verständnis verfügst. Aber Hey, nobody is perfect.

Ein paar Aussetzer und Fehler bei Abwurf russischer Bomben haben also dafür gesorgt dass es in ganz Aleppo kein einziges Fenster heil geblieben ist.

Schon klar logisch, passiert selbst den besten mal... Dann am besten nach vorne schauen und weiter machen. Oh, Charkiv hat ja noch viele Fenster..


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aha... dachte zuerst dass du über ein gesundes Verständnis verfügst. Aber Hey, nobody is perfect.
> 
> Ein paar Aussetzer und Fehler bei Abwurf russischer Bomben haben also dafür gesorgt dass es in ganz Aleppo kein einziges Fenster heil geblieben ist.
> 
> Schon klar logisch, passiert selbst den besten mal... Dann am besten nach vorne schauen und weiter machen. Oh, Charkiv hat ja noch viele Fenster..


... ich finde deinen durchaus persönlichen Angriff nicht gut. Wieder hast du nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, ohne eine Quellen zu verlinken. Es wird verallgemeinert, pauschalisiert und ins Lächerliche gezogen. Von der Ukraine nach Aleppo geswitcht. Absolut erschreckend! Worum geht es dir? Recht haben und anderen deine Meinung mit Masse an Worten aufzwängen oder sie einfach nur mit unsachlicher Argumentation oder persönlichen Angriffen zum Schweigen bringen?

Zu Aleppo: es ist furchtbar was da passiert ist und man kann sehr gut sehen was Krieg für den kleinen Mann und eine Kultur bedeutet. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass jeglicher Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird und man immer fair und mit Respekt miteinander umgeht. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich und man muss seine Mitmenschen immer wieder daran erinnern.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich finde deinen durchaus persönlichen Angriff nicht gut. Wieder hast du nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, ohne eine Quellen zu verlinken.


Das war kein Angriff, sondern eine Feststellung. Eine Quelle gab es doch mit ner Kirche oben drauf, mit viel Sahne damit es schön durchflutscht in dein Verständnis über die Dinge, die du hier so ungeniert ansprichst. Es wirkt als ob du mit Fakten jonglierst aus denen du dir kein korektes Bild machen kannst. Nicht jeder ist wohl befähigt über solch ernste Thematik zu diskutieren. 



brooker schrieb:


> Zu Aleppo: es ist furchtbar was da passiert ist und man kann sehr gut sehen was Krieg für den kleinen Mann und eine Kultur bedeutet. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass jeglicher Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird und man immer fair und mit Respekt miteinander umgeht. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich und man muss seine Mitmenschen immer wieder daran erinnern.


Halleluja. Würde man dir vlt abkaufen wenn dein Post zuvor nicht als Erstreaktion einer total zerbombten Stadt beinhalten würde: Die Russen warns doch garnicht !!

Weil: Doch, sie warns ! Alle wissen das, nur du nicht. Denke an die Sahne ! Mehr Sahne ! Pflutsch Pflutsch..


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich finde deinen durchaus persönlichen Angriff nicht gut. Wieder hast du nur Behauptungen aufgestellt, ohne eine Quellen zu verlinken.
> Zu Aleppo: es ist furchtbar was da passiert ist und man kann sehr gut sehen was Krieg für den kleinen Mann und eine Kultur bedeutet. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass jeglicher Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird und man immer fair und mit Respekt miteinander umgeht. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich und man muss seine Mitmenschen immer wieder daran erinnern.



Wirklich?





__





						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Wir sind oft in Polen und das sind viel freundlichere Menschen als hier in Dland. Auch Muslime haben dort Geschäfte und Moscheen gibt es in größeren Städten ebenfalls.  Was die Polen nicht wollen sind all die negativen Dinge welche bei der Flüchtlingswelle...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Zitat brooker:


> In zwei Wochen können wir gern mal 6 Wochen zurückblicken und ein Resume ziehen, zu dem Tun und dem Erreichten deines geliebten "kleinen dicken Raketenmannes". Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein kann.



Für Jemanden der so offensichtlich einen Angriffskrieg unterstützt hat und der ethnischen Unterwerfung der Ukraine/ukrainischen Bevölkerung das Wort redet, solltest du froh sein, hier mit Samthandschuhen angefasst zu werden.
Es ist eigentlich unvorstellbar, wie man 2 Tage nach Kriegsbeginn so einen Post raushaut, um dann von  Zitat:


> Umso wichtiger ist es, dass jeglicher Konflikt friedlich gelöst wird und man immer fair und mit Respekt miteinander umgeht. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich und man muss seine Mitmenschen immer wieder daran erinnern.


so etwas postuliert. Es ist hin und wieder doch absolut Segenreich dass das Internet nie vergisst.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Halleluja. Würde man dir vlt abkaufen wenn dein Post zuvor nicht als Erstreaktion einer total zerbombten Stadt beinhalten würde: Die Russen warns doch garnicht !!



... wo bitte habe ich geschrieben, "Die Russen warns doch garnicht !!" ... da legst du mir Worte in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt oder geschrieben habe. Ich habe lediglich ausgeführt woraus Beschuss ungewollt oder situationsbedingt entstehen könnte und mich gleichzeitig deutlich davon distanziert und es verurteilt. Von daher bitte hier nicht wieder irgendwas schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und was genau würde sich für den kleinen Bürger in der Ukraine ändern wenn es ein Teil von Russland wär? Du tust hier so als würde er die dann einsperren und versklaven. Wie schon geschrieben: klar die Meinungsfreiheit wird in dem Maße beschnitten das man Putin und sein Regime nicht ans Bein pinkeln kann. Nicht schön zugegebenermaßen, aber halt für den normalen Bürger kaum eine Einschränkung seiner Freiheit.


Die freie Meinung zu beschneiden ist für dich keine Einschränkung?
Man stelle sich vor, hier in Deutschland gäbe es nur noch Axel Springer. Meine Fresse.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

@Don-71 ... ganz ehrlich, auch hier wieder wird in eine klare und unmissverständlichen Aussage etwas hinein interpretiert und als eine Aussage betitelt, dass es jeglicher Beschreibung fehlt.
Hier werden wieder Teilzitate gebracht und man in einen Schwarz/Weiss Manier an den Pranger gestellt. Mit welchem Recht? Hier wird man auf Grund seiner Wahrnehmung und Meinung angefeindet von Forenmitgliedern die 80% ihrer Aussage nicht mit Quellenangabe verlinken. Gleichzeitig tun sie so, also ob das was sie schreiben und nur das was sie schreiben richtig und die Wahrheit ist. Das empfinde ich nicht als richtig. Und wenn sich jemand klar vom Angriffskrieg wörtlich distanziert und diesen ablehnt und selbiges zu Kriegsverbrechen schreibt, dann ist das wahrzunehmen. Eine Hoffnung und ein Glaube an ein baldiges friedliches Miteinander zwischen Russen und Ukrainern die vor einer gefühlt von Dritten provozierten politischen Auseinandersetzung miteinander vermischt seit Jahrzehnten friedlich lebten derart negativ zu belegten, zeugt meiner Meinung nach von einer sehr stark eingefahrenen Sichtweise. Die kann man haben, dass akzeptiere ich, aber ich akzeptiere nicht den resultierenden Umgang mit meiner Person, meinen Beiträgen und meiner Meinung!


----------



## Don-71 (9. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die freie Meinung zu beschneiden ist für dich keine Einschränkung?
> Man stelle sich vor, hier in Deutschland gäbe es nur noch Axel Springer. Meine Fresse.


Ganz ehrlich das wäre schlimm, ist aber im Gegensatz zur russischen FSB Überwachung ein Zuckerschlecken.
JEDER der sich in Russland außerhalb der vorgebenen Linie politisch betätigt schwebt in Gefahr für Freiheit, Leib und Leben.
Dazu kommt die unendliche Korruption durch den Geheimdienst und die Machtelite, du kannst da weder eine Firma betreiben noch ein normales Leben führen, ohne Bakschisch abzudrücken. Natürlich hat das auch Konsquenzen auf jeden Einzelnen, z.B. in Form der gesundheitlichen Behandlung oder der Form von Medikamenten.
Für die Ukrainer wäre das wahrscheinlich nochmal wesentlich schlimmer, weil sie müssten ja "auf Linie" gebracht werden.
Ich glaube absolut Niemand kann sich den Unterdrückungsapparat in Russland wirklich vorstellen, der dort mal ohne Privilegien als Russe gelebt hat.


brooker schrieb:


> @Don-71 ... ganz ehrlich, auch hier wieder wird in eine klare und unmissverständlichen Aussage etwas hinein interpretiert und als eine Aussage betitelt, dass es jeglicher Beschreibung fehlt.
> Hier werden wieder Teilzitate gebracht und man in einen Schwarz/Weiss Manier an den Pranger gestellt. Mit welchem Recht? Hier wird man auf Grund seiner Wahrnehmung und Meinung angefeindet von Forenmitgliedern die 80% ihrer Aussage nicht mit Quellenangabe verlinken. Gleichzeitig tun sie so, also ob das was sie schreiben und nur das was sie schreiben richtig und die Wahrheit ist. Das empfinde ich nicht als richtig. Und wenn sich jemand klar vom Angriffskrieg wörtlich distanziert und diesen ablehnt und selbiges zu Kriegsverbrechen schreibt, dann ist das wahrzunehmen. Eine Hoffnung und ein Glaube an ein baldiges friedliches Miteinander zwischen Russen und Ukrainern die vor einer gefühlt von Dritten provozierten politischen Auseinandersetzung miteinander vermischt seit Jahrzehnten friedlich lebten derart negativ zu belegten, zeugt meiner Meinung nach von einer sehr stark eingefahrenen Sichtweise. Die kann man haben, dass akzeptiere ich, aber ich akzeptiere nicht den resultierenden Umgang mit meiner Person, meinen Beiträgen und meiner Meinung!



Wirklich?

Soll ich noch andere "Behauptungen" von dir heraussuchen, bzgl. Natoosterweiterung, Maidan, angeblichen ukrainischen Nazis, angeblichen ukrainische Greultaten im Donbass und angeblichen ukrainischen Kriegsprovokationen gegenüber Russland?
Meinetwegen kannst du das vertreten, wir sind ja ein freies Land, aber dein Zitat stammt vom 25. Februar,* also 1,5 bis 2 Tage nach dem Beginn des Krieges*, und in dem Zitat postulierst du glasklar


> Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein kann.


Da gibt es nichts zu interpretieren, eindeutiger kann man nicht ausdrücken, das du einen Status Quo der Ukraine von vor 2014 unterstützt und hoffst das es sogar noch besser wird zwischen Russland und der Ukraine.
Allerdings schreibst du das im vollen Bewusstsein eines Angriffkrieges und den Aufsätzen und Reden von Putin.
Damit hast du dich klipp und klar nicht von einem/dem Angriffskrieg distanziert, sondern deine Unterstützung zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Das sich seit dem der Wind gedreht hat, weiss jeder hier im Forum und viele ehemalige Putin/Russland "Unterstützer", sind entweder völlig abgetaucht oder schlagen plötzlich ganz andere Töne an, da gibt es so einige Prominente, es konnte ja auch "keiner" ahnen das der russische Plan und die Einschätzung der ukranischen Bevölkerung so "miserabel" waren.

Du hast mit deinem Post am 25- Februar faktisch den Angriffskrieg unterstützt und willst das jetzt bestreiten oder gibst an deine Meinung geändert zu haben. Frage ist nur, wer dir das hier im Forum abnimmt!


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah aus biologischen Forschungseinrichtungen werden jetzt ohne Belege biologische Waffen der Ukraine mit Hilfe der USA?
> Ich würde auch nicht als Ukrainer wollen, das die Russen auch nur den kleinsten Fitzel ukrainischer wissenschaftlicher Forschung in die Hand bekommen, durch einen Angriffskrieg!


... das Wort "Biologische Waffe" hat die Dame in der Quelle ohne Leidesdruck selbst in den Mund genommen. Und der Ausdruck "... Anlass zur Sorge ..." bestärkt dieses Reizwort noch. Worum geht es da konkret? Aspirin, Grippeschutzimpfung, Spunik 5.2 ... an jeder Aussage ist immer ein bisschen Wahrheit und wenn man sich dazu die russischen Meldungen anhört, dann wird das Bild leider noch Beunruhigender. Aber vielleicht bist du in Kürze vor Ort, checkst das Labor und kannst dann mit Details für die Welt Entwarnung geben. Komme mir dann aber nicht mit sowas wie Corona zurück!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar das du daraus versuchst eine Räuberpistole zu machen, die schon alleine aus dem Grunde lächerlich ist, da die Ukraine überhaupt kein Trägersystem dafür hat, es nach Russland "zu bringen".
> Aber steiger dich da mal rein.



Übrigens, warum meinst du müssen biologische Kampfstoffe per Trägersystem irgendwo hin transportiert werden? Da reicht ein Einweckglas oder ne Gasflasche völlig aus. Und wer sagte denn, das es in Russland eingesetzt werden sollte, falls es denn wirklich einen entsprechenden Stoff gibt. Niemand hat das gesagt, außer du. 

Lege bitte deine Quellen offen.

Ich steigere mich da nicht rein, ich mache mir wirklich Sorgen! Das darf ich doch, oder?


----------



## behemoth85 (9. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wo bitte habe ich geschrieben, "Die Russen warns doch garnicht !!" ... da legst du mir Worte in den Mund, die ich nie gesagt oder geschrieben habe.


Ach ja, bitte vielmals um Verzeihung. Natürlich ist dein Einwand mit dem Ziel der Relativierung von russischen Kriegsverbrechen damit völlig berechtigt, was denn sonst..



brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich ausgeführt woraus Beschuss ungewollt oder situationsbedingt entstehen könnte und mich gleichzeitig deutlich davon distanziert und es verurteilt. Von daher bitte hier nicht wieder irgendwas schreiben.


Nein, du hast die totale Zerstörung einer ganzen Stadt durch russische Bomber, als eine Art Fals Fire angesprochen um die Schuld von den Russen zu nehmen, und hinterher behauptet wie schrecklich das doch ist und wie du dich distanzierst. Das ist so als ob du jemanden in die Schnauze haust und zeitgleich ein Taschentuch für seine blutene Nase anbietest.

Aleppo wurde von den Russen vollkommen zerstört, inwiefern liegt die Warscheinlichkeit für ein Versehen höher als 0% ? (wenn man wach ist und nicht im Tieftraum so wie du)

Edit: Gemessen daran dass die russische Kriegsführung es immer beinhaltet massivste Gewalt an Bevölkerung auszuüben. Afghanistan, Grozny, Syria jetzt die Zerbombung der Ukraine.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ach ja, bitte vielmals um Verzeihung. Natürlich ist dein Einwand mit dem Ziel der Relativierung von russischen Kriegsverbrechen damit völlig berechtigt, was denn sonst..


Da ist wieder das Thema: vernünftig mit Respekt miteinander umgehen. Du brauchst dich nicht bei mir entschuldigen. Zeige mir bitte einfach nur, wo und wann ich das geschrieben habe. Falls du es nicht findest, bitte ich um eine aufrechte und ehrlich gemeinte Korrektur von Dir. Ich haue dann auch ne virtuelle Kiste Bier in die Runde. Man ist ja nicht nachtragend und möchte sich nur gesittet austauschen und ernstgenommen werden.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nein, du hast die totale Zerstörung einer ganzen Stadt durch russische Bomber, als eine Art Fals Fire angesprochen um die Schuld von den Russen zu nehmen, und hinterher behauptet wie schrecklich das doch ist und wie du dich distanzierst. Das ist so als ob du jemanden in die Schnauze haust und zeitgleich ein Taschentuch für seine blutene Nase anbietest.



Falsch, dass möchtest und hast du so völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gegriffen so für dich interpretiert. Und das zieht sich hier komplett durch. Es gibt für dich nur entweder oder. Alles was nicht in dein Bild passt wird angegangen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aleppo wurde von den Russen vollkommen zerstört, inwiefern liegt die Warscheinlichkeit für ein Versehen höher als 0% ? (wenn man wach ist und nicht im Tieftraum so wie du)


... wir sprechen hier nicht über Aleppo und meine Meinung dazu habe klar wiedergegeben. Also was sollen diese abwertenden Äußerungen schon wieder?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Edit: Gemessen daran dass die russische Kriegsführung es immer beinhaltet massivste Gewalt an Bevölkerung auszuüben. Afghanistan, Grozny, Syria jetzt die Zerbombung der Ukraine.


... ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber anmerken: jeder Krieg beinhaltet massive Gewalt an der Bevölkerung. Und dabei ist leider die Zivilbevölkerung nicht ausgenommen. Das nun bitte nicjt wieder als irgendeine Form von Entschuldigung interpretieren.
Ich muss auch hier der reinen Vollständigkeit halber ergänzen: bspw. Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Irak, Berlin, Dresden, Hamburg ... frage mal deine Eltern und Großeltern die nennen dir noch mehr Städte in denen alles in Schutt und Asche lag.

Und wenn hier gesagt wird, dass der Krieg in der Ukraine einen u.a. ethischen Hintergrund hat und gleichzeitig gezielten Beschuss von Krankenhäuser und Schulen sowie allgemeinen und strukturen Einrichtungen unterstellt wird, dann kommt das einer einhergehenden ethnischen Säuberung gleich. Denn, wo militärisch zerstört wird, sterben dabei  auch die Menschen, welche sich darin oder im Umkreis befinden. Demnach ist meine Unterstellung nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wer das eine macht, nimmt das andere in Kauf! Somit wird eine ethnische Säuberung unterstellt.


----------



## brooker (9. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Windows, es geht um die Weltweit verbreitesten Software Anwendungen für Warenwirtschaftssysteme und die grundlegenden Software Anwendungen von Betriebssystemen und Apps zur Handykommunikation.


... dann gebe den Kindern doch mal Namen und verlinke mal die Quellen dazu.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht, der Artikel erwähnt mit keinem Wort die Möglichkeit von ukrainischen biologischen Waffen, sondern weißt in diesem Zusammenhang auf die russische Propaganda hin.



... wie gesagt, das Wort " biologische Waffe" hat die Damen ohne Leidensdruck in den Mund genommen und die Formulierung "bedenklich" verstärkt das ganze, oder wie deutest du das Ganze?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu deinen angeblichen Befürchtungen in Bezug auf biologische Kampfstoffe der Ukraine, muss man dich dann fragen, wo deine Ängste bei dem russsischen Beschuss des ukrainischen Atomkraftwerkes waren


... die Ängste waren da und natürlich auch die Frage, warum schießt da wer auf ein AKW? Jeder weiss doch, was daraus entstehen kann ... die Ukranier sagen russische Panzer haben geschossen - jedoch habe ich keine Videos oder Bilder dazu oder den Beschädigungen fknden können, die Russen sagen man hat mit Handfeuerwaffen feindliches Feuer aus einem Nebengebäude reagiert. Im Verlauf des Rückzugs haben die vermeindlichen Ukrainischen Kämpfer zur Deckung und Blockade Feuer gelegt. Ich war selbst nicht dabei und es wird dir nicht gefallen. Aber die russische Ausführung klingt für mich plausibler, insbesondere weil die Ukraine diesen Angriff nutze um Druck auf die NATO auszuüben - Haverie eines AKW, Risiko für ganz EU.






Don-71 schrieb:


> und das Tschernobyl nach offiziellen Angaben der Atomaufsichtsbehörde ohen Strom für die Kühlung ist.
> Aber geschenkt.........


... ich habe davon noch nicht gelesen, aber das soll nichts heißen. Magst du mir bitte mit einer Quelle auf die Sprünge helfen? Danke. Ha, gerade sehe ich es auf der Startseite: https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...rahlungsleck-atombehoerde-entwarnung-36675452

Auch irgendwie ein wenig komisch: die Ukraine mal den Atom Teufel für ganz EU an die Wand, die IAEA gibt Entwarnung. " ...   Im Gegensatz zu Kuleba berichtet die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA), dass das radioaktive Material in Tschernobyl trotz des Stromausfalls weiterhin sicher gelagert werden könne."

"der militärischen Aktivitäten des russischen Besatzers komplett gekappt", erklärte am Mittwoch der ukrainische Energiekonzern Ukrenergo. Wegen der fortdauernden russischen Angriffe gebe es auch keine Möglichkeit, die Stromversorgung wiederherzustellen.

... zur Not die Dieselaggregate neu befüllen.



brooker schrieb:


> Es geht voran! ... Russlands Präsident Putin ist zu Gesprächen mit der Ukraine bereit. "_Moskau sei bereit, eine russische Delegation zu Gesprächen in die belarussische Hauptstadt Minsk zu schicken, sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow am Freitag. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte Putin das Angebot für ein Treffen zweimal unterbreitet."_
> 
> Sprich, die Ukraine darf die Ukraine bleiben, sofern sie Neutral ist und bleibt. So zu mindestens der aktuelle Grundtenor.
> 
> ...





brooker schrieb:


> ...
> In zwei Wochen können wir gern mal 6 Wochen zurückblicken und ein Resume ziehen, zu dem Tun und dem Erreichten deines geliebten "kleinen dicken Raketenmannes". Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein


... zu diesem Zeitpunkt des 25.02. wurde endlich eine Annährung und Gesprächsbereitschaft vermeldet. Hieraus entstand bei mir der Glaube und die Hoffnung, dass man sich findet und die Menschen wieder in Frieden mit der Erkenntnis wie wertvoll dieser ist noch besser bewusster zusammenleben als vorher. Was ist falsch daran?


----------



## behemoth85 (10. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Da ist wieder das Thema: vernünftig mit Respekt miteinander umgehen.


Weisst du was gesunder Meschenverstand ist ? Das ist wenn man Manipulanten, Lügnern, Leugnern und Verdrehern, so begegnet wie sie es verdienen. Du genießt gerade meinen vollsten Respekt. Und um Entschuldigung würde ich dich nur dann bitten wenn du allenernstes glaubst was du von dir gibts, mit einem gute Besserung hinterher. Ich glaube dir eben nicht so wie ich mitlerweile keinem Putinfanboy abkaufe dass er sich ehrlich gibt, und ob du nett bist oder nicht spielt hier keine Rolle, ich beurteile nur den Inhalt deiner Aussagen, und kontere mit Fakten.



brooker schrieb:


> Da ist wieder das Thema: vernünftig mit Respekt miteinander umgehen. Du brauchst dich nicht bei mir entschuldigen. Zeige mir bitte einfach nur, wo und wann ich das geschrieben habe. Falls du es nicht findest, bitte ich um eine aufrechte und ehrlich gemeinte Korrektur von Dir. Ich haue dann auch ne virtuelle Kiste Bier in die Runde. Man ist ja nicht nachtragend und möchte sich nur gesittet austauschen und ernstgenommen werden.



Deine Worte zur russischen Bombern: 
... es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber das sind nun aber absolute Räuberpistolen. Bitte lege einmal deine Quellen offen die belegen, dass "... die russische Armee, schon seit Syrien ständig Krankenhäuser trifft ... ist wohl alles andere als ein Zufall. ...". Wenn eine solche Einrichtung getroffen wird ist das furchtbar! Wenn es vorsetzlich getan wird, ist zu verurteilen! Ohne das ich dabei war und es im Detail beurteilen kann möchte ich mögliche Gründe für einen unbeabsichtigten Beschuss benennen: 

1. Eine fehlende oder nicht erkenbare Kennzeichnung, bspw bei Nacht oder Schnee

2. Indirektes Feuer oder menschliches Versagen, bspw Mörser oder Ari-Beschuss

3. Feindliches Feuer aus dem selben oder dazugehörigen Gebäuden.

4. Kombinationen aus 1-3 ... im Krieg ist oftmals das eigentlich Unmögliche plötzlich passiert.

Ein Video über russische Bomber:








						Drohnenvideos zeigen: So dramatisch ist die Zerstörung von Aleppo wirklich - Video - WELT
					

Als „beispiellos“ beschreiben Bewohner der umkämpften syrischen Stadt Aleppo die jüngsten russischen Bombenangriffe. In der ehemaligen Millionenmetropole ist das Ausmaß der Zerstörung immens.




					www.welt.de
				





Ist dir der Grad dieser Zerstörung irgendwie nicht ersichtlich, dass nach einer so offensichtlichen totalen Vernichtung du es enrsthaft in Erwägung ziehst, andere darauf hinzuweisen den Russen wäre es NICHT egal was die da bombardieren ?

Keiner deiner 4 Punkte kann die russische Luftkiregsführung erklären, nicht in Aleppo, nicht in Charkiw. Nein, du relativierst die Schuld weiterhin, ohne Argumentation, weiterhin.

Du schuldest mir jetzt nen Kasten Bier Genosse



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber anmerken: jeder Krieg beinhaltet massive Gewalt an der Bevölkerung. Und dabei ist leider die Zivilbevölkerung nicht ausgenommen. Das nun bitte nicjt wieder als irgendeine Form von Entschuldigung interpretieren.
> Ich muss auch hier der reinen Vollständigkeit halber ergänzen: bspw. Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Irak, Berlin, Dresden, Hamburg ... frage mal deine Eltern und Großeltern die nennen dir noch mehr Städte in denen alles in Schutt und Asche lag.


Statt lustiger Vollständigkeiten halber etwas anzumerken solltest du dir mal lieber über die Wahl deiner Worte Gedanken machen. Ich meine : 

"... ich möchte der Vollständigkeit halber anmerken: jeder Krieg beinhaltet massive Gewalt an der Bevölkerung. Und dabei ist leider die Zivilbevölkerung nicht ausgenommen. Das nun bitte nicjt wieder als irgendeine Form von Entschuldigung interpretieren."

Erstens stimmt das nicht, nicht jeder Krieg ist so, sondern russische Kriege sind so, und zweitens legitimiert es die aktuelle Zerstörung der Ukraine durch Russen nicht im Geringsten. Was soll hier übhaupt die Botschaft sein ???



brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn hier gesagt wird, dass der Krieg in der Ukraine einen u.a. ethischen Hintergrund hat und gleichzeitig gezielten Beschuss von Krankenhäuser und Schulen sowie allgemeinen und strukturen Einrichtungen unterstellt wird, dann kommt das einer einhergehenden ethnischen Säuberung gleich. Denn, wo militärisch zerstört wird, sterben dabei  auch die Menschen, welche sich darin oder im Umkreis befinden. Demnach ist meine Unterstellung nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wer das eine macht, nimmt das andere in Kauf! Somit wird eine ethnische Säuberung unterstellt.


Hast du dafür iwelche Anhaltspunkte oder Argumente ? Denn ich sehe Bombenangriffe auf Stadtzentren im Minutentakt bei Tageslicht. Ist das etwa auch zufälliges Versagen der russischen Koordination von Raketen ? Versagen im Kolletiv ja ? Erstaunlich diese Zufälle, woher kommt so was nur..

Sollen wir etwa genau das glauben ? 

Und noch ne Frage.

Gehts noch ? ..


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... zu diesem Zeitpunkt des 25.02. wurde endlich eine Annährung und Gesprächsbereitschaft vermeldet. Hieraus entstand bei mir der Glaube und die Hoffnung, dass man sich findet und die Menschen wieder in Frieden mit der Erkenntnis wie wertvoll dieser ist noch besser bewusster zusammenleben als vorher. Was ist falsch daran?




Mein Gott schämst du dich überhaupt nicht?



> 25. Februar 17:06    _Oliver Kühn_
> *Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hat die ukrainische Armee zum Kampf gegen die Regierung in Kiew aufgerufen.* "Nehmt die Macht in Eure eigenen Hände! *Es dürfte für uns leichter sein, uns mit Ihnen zu einigen, als mit dieser Bande von Drogenabhängigen und Neonazis,* die sich in Kiew niedergelassen hat und das gesamte ukrainische Volk als Geisel genommen hat", sagte Putin am Freitag bei einer Sitzung des nationalen Sicherheitsrats in Moskau, die im Staatsfernsehen übertragen wurde. Der Kreml behauptet seit Jahren, 2014 hätten aus dem Ausland gesteuerte "Faschisten" in Kiew einen Staatsstreich herbeigeführt.
> 
> *Putin lobte zugleich das Vorgehen der russischen Armee im Nachbarland.* Der Einmarsch hatte am Donnerstagmorgen auf Anordnung des Kremlchefs begonnen. Er wolle den Soldaten und Offiziere "die höchste Anerkennung" aussprechen, sagte er. Sie handelten "mutig und professionell". *Er erwähnte nicht die vielen russischen Todesopfer, die es laut ukrainischen Angaben bei den Kämpfen gegeben haben soll.* Russland hat bislang keine Verluste in den eigenen Reihen gemeldet.











						Ukraine-Liveblog: Ukrainische Weizenernte fällt schwach aus
					

US-Geheimdienst: Putin will weiterhin Großteil der Ukraine einnehmen +++ 95 ukrainische Asow-Kämpfer durch Gefangenenaustausch befreit +++ Schweiz bereitet im Fall von Gasmangel Rationierung vor +++ alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog




					www.faz.net
				



Wirklich substanzielles Gesprächsangebot, mir fehlen alle Worte und du bist jetzt auf ignore!


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

> Das russische Außenministerium erklärte, die russischen Truppen hätten nicht den Auftrag, "die aktuelle Regierung zu stürzen". Auch die Besetzung der Ukraine oder "die Zerstörung ihrer Eigenstaatlichkeit" seien nicht das Ziel, sagte Ministeriums-Sprecherin Sacharowa.


Quelle: Russland-Ukraine-Krieg: Hoffnung liegt auf Diplomatie

Die Kriegsführung von Russland spricht aber eine andere Sprache.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt, das Wort " biologische Waffe" hat die Damen ohne Leidensdruck in den Mund genommen und die Formulierung "bedenklich" verstärkt das ganze, oder wie deutest du das Ganze?


DER Punkt interessiert auch mich weiterhin...

Vorab:
Auch wenn es hunderte von Biolaboren in der Ukraine gäbe, wären diese per se KEIN Grund für einen Angriffskrieg auf ein Nachbarland. Ein Biolabor kann auch ganz einfach ein Auswertungslabor für z. b. pcr Tests sein...
Eine im Kern wahre Meldung wird von russischer Seite in den letzten Tagen dazu genutzt um einen relativierenden Kriegsgrund zu erschaffen.

Diese Meldungen kamen erst gut eine Woche nach Beginn der Invasion auf, zuerst auf Signal, dann auf FaceBook (gesperrt) und Threema und dann auf Telegramm.
Im Verlauf, soweit ich das überhaupt nachvollziehen konnte, wurden aus Biolaboren in einem schleichenden Prozess Biowaffenlabore.
Das Thema ging bis in den US-Kongress und es erfolgte am 08.03.2022 eine offizielle  Anhörung hierzu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20fgoWZeIps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant ist, dass von Seiten Frau Nuland der Begriff *Biowaffenlabore* selbst benutzt wird und ihr nicht von Senator Romney  in den Mund gelegt werden.
Zusammengefasst befürchtet sie die Einnahme dieser Anlagen, das benutzen von Biokampfstoffen durch die Russen und die darauf folgende Behauptung, dass die Ukraine die Waffen einsetzen würden.

Wir stellen also gemäß Aussage Frau Nuland fest:
In de Ukraine gibt es Biolabore, die offensichtlich in der Lage sind Kampfstoffe zu produzieren.
Der kleine Unterschied zur russischen Verlautbarung ist:
Diese behauptet, es wären US Anlagen in der Ukraine, Frau Nuland spricht eindeutig von ukrainischen Anlagen.

Da nun kaum in Deutschland sich für Senatsanhörungen in den USA interessiert, kommt nun auf nTV an, es gäbe überhaupt keine Biolabore in der Ukraine und mit Kampfstoffproduktion schon gar nicht.
Was ich jetzt erst mal als Falschmeldung interpretiere.








						USA nennen Biowaffen-Vorwürfe "lächerlich"
					

Der Vorwurf Russlands, die Ukraine entwickle nukleare oder biologische Waffen, erweist sich als Falschinformation. Die USA alarmiert diese Behauptung: Der Kreml könnte sie strategisch als Vorwand nutzen, um selbst einen Angriff bisher nicht gekannten Ausmaßes vorzubereiten.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wenn jemand sich nun mal die Muße antun möchte und die Senatsanhörung sich genau anhören möchte und hernach den nTV text durchlesen möge.
Kann ja auch durchaus sein, dass ich was falsch verstehe.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

Ist das bei euch auch schon so dass das Weizenmehl in den Supermärkten knapp wird?
Hängt das schon direkt mit dem Ukraine Krieg zusammen?

Ich habe eben noch das hier gefunden:



> Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine könnte nach Angaben von Entwicklungsministerin Svenja Schulze katastrophale Folgen für die Lebensmittelversorgung in Afrika und anderen ärmeren Weltregionen haben. "Russland und Ukraine sind zwei der größten Exporteure für Weizen und damit die Kornkammer der Welt", erklärte die Politikerin am Rande eines EU-Entwicklungsministertreffens im französischen Montpellier. "Wenn diese Exporte nun wegbrechen, werden Nahrungsmittelpreise weiter steigen, obwohl sie durch Corona und die hohen Energie- und Düngerpreise schon jetzt auf Höchstständen sind."
> 
> Nach ersten Prognosen könnte das 8 bis 13 Millionen Menschen zusätzlich in den Hunger treiben, vor allem in Afrika, im Nahen Osten und in Asien, ergänzte sie. Deshalb arbeite ihr Ministerium bereits an Gegenmaßnahmen. Man wolle unmittelbar helfen, zugleich aber auch langfristig für krisensicherere lokale Ernährungssysteme sorgen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg könnte Millionen hungern lassen

Global gesehen würde es andere Länder wohl noch deutlich schlimmer treffen. Wir können das hier ja noch einigermaßen kompensieren.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch schon so dass das Weizenmehl in den Supermärkten knapp wird?
> Hängt das schon direkt mit dem Ukraine Krieg zusammen?


Klar, Hamsterkäufe.
Hier Nähe Rosenheim Aldi Süd kommen die kaum mit dem Nachfüllen hinterher.
War gestern Abend noch drinnen und die Regale sind -äh - übersichtlich halbleer / halbvoll je nach Gemütslage Pessimist/Optimist.
Würde im Moment noch nicht von Knappheit reden, aber wirklich extrem hoher Nachfrage.
Gilt auch für z. B. Nudeln, Reis, Dosengerichte und - Achtung: Klopapier


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gilt auch für z. B. Nudeln, Reis, Dosengerichte und - Achtung: Klopapier


Klopapier ist ja immer ganz wichtig.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klopapier ist ja immer ganz wichtig.


Alles ist relativ.
In städtischer Umgebung fällt i. d. R. bei einem Krieg oder Naturkatastrophe zuerst der Strom aus.
Ohne Strom kein Wasser im Spülkasten (und Wasserhahn).
Viel Spass beim  schei....
Kurzum: 
Ein oder zwei 10ner Pack Klopapier zu Hause ist sinnig, Rollen für ein Jahr recht sinnfrei.
Würde das Geld eher in ein Kaltnahrungsvorrat und/oder Powerbanks für Stromspeicherung investieren.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne Strom kein Wasser im Spülkasten (und Wasserhahn).


Häh? Also unser Spülkasten funktioniert stromfrei und rein mechanisch.
Hast du vielleicht einen "smarten" Spülkasten mit WLAN usw? 

Achso... du meinst kein Wasser drin. Aber Kaltwasser müßte ja auch bei Stromausfall funktionieren.
Ausser man ist auf elektrische Pumpen im Wasserkreislauf angewiesen.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Häh? Also unser Spülkasten funktioniert stromfrei und rein mechanisch.
> Hast du vielleicht einen "smarten" Spülkasten mit WLAN usw?
> 
> Achso... du meinst kein Wasser drin. Aber Kaltwasser müßte ja auch bei Stromausfall funktionieren.
> Ausser man ist auf Pumpen angewiesen.


Du bist immer auf Pumpen bei der Wasserversorgung angewiesen.
Das Wasser fliest kaum alleine in ein Haus mit 5 Stockwerken hoch.
Die Pumpen werden dazu benötigt, ausreichend Druck im Leitungssystem zu erzeugen.
Je nach Stadt und Verhältnisse kann am Übergabepunkt in einem Haus zw. 3 bis 10 bar Druck anstehen, der kommt nicht von alleine.
Und diese Pumpen von einem städtischen Wasserwerk brauchen recht viel Strom...

Edit: Du bist doch aus der Nähe von Herford, oder?
Guckst du da:




__





						Gute Wasser-Infrastruktur im Kreis Herford
					

Ein Verbund von Wasserversorgern in Ostwestfalen Lippe - dem WBV Kreis Herford West & Am Wiehen. Wir kümmern uns um Ihr Trinkwasser im Sommer & im Winter.



					www.trinkwasser-in-owl.de
				



Ihr habt 17 Tiefenwasserpumpen, mit denen dein Wasser in den Wasserhahn kommt.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit: Du bist doch aus der Nähe von Herford, oder?
> Guckst du da:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja du hast ja Recht.  Ich hatte das mit dem Pumpen ja selber noch geschrieben.  
Im Haus sind auch noch 2 Pumpen in der Heizungsanlage.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja du hast ja Recht.  Ich hatte das mit dem Pumpen ja selber noch geschrieben.
> Im Haus sind auch noch 2 Pumpen in der Heizungsanlage.


Genau mit diesen Problemen kämpfen z. B. die Zivilisten in Mariupol.
Kein Strom = kein Wasser, keine Heizung (egal mit was man befeuert), eingeschränkte Nahrungsmittelzubereitung (sofern überhaupt was vorhanden ist)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. März 2022)

Russland: Plötzlich Kritik am Ukraine-Krieg im TV!
					

Überraschung im Russen-TV. Wo sonst für Putins Truppen gejubelt und gegen die Ukraine und den Westen gehetzt wird, herrscht plötzlich Trauer-Stimmung.




					m.bild.de
				




Ja, i know, die bild, aber dennoch sehr interessant!


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2022)

Mal wieder ein kleiner, persönlicher Einblick in die Auswirkungen dessen, was hier eher abstrakt besprochen wird:
In unserer Einrichtung haben  wir jetzt etwa 10 Familien, etwa 40 Personen an Kriegsflüchtlingen aus der Ukraine untergebracht. Wir sind eine nachgelagerte Aufnahmestelle, die beiden Erstaufnahmen in Bremen sind völlig überlastet, ehemalige MitarbeiterInnen werden für Notfall-Nachtschichten angefragt.
Die Behörden sind wie üblich überfordert und haben nur heiße Luft vorbereitet. Auf Fragen nach Geldleistungen, dem Registrierungsprozess, Aufenthaltstitel oder Schule und Kindergarten können wir keine Auskünfte geben. Wir warten auch darauf, dass wir "voraussichtlich nächste Woche" Infos kriegen, wie die Abläufe dann sein sollen. Bis dahin können wir die neuen BewohnerInnen nur vertrösten.
Das wird unterschiedlich aufgenommen. Manche sind einfach nur dankbar (obwohl es hier echt suboptimal ist), manche haben eine ausgeprägte Anspruchshaltung. Gefühlt ist ein ziemlicher Querschnitt der Gesellschaft bei uns untergekommen. Vom Akademiker bis zu "ganz einfachen Leuten". Auch die psychische Konstitution der Menschen ist unterschiedlich. Klar, unterschiedliche Erlebnisse und individuelle Verarbeitungsmechanismen. Eben eine Dame bei mir im Beratungsbüro gehabt, die sich über die Leute im Nachbarzimmer beschwert hat. Die bollern wohl mit irgendwas gegen die Wand, was eines der kleinen Kinder der Dame immer wieder an die drei Nåchte im Luftschutzkeller und die Luftangriffe auf Kiew erinnert und Angstattacken auslöst.
Eine andere Dame möchte unbedingt ihren kleinen Handtaschenhund, der gerade auswärts bei Bekannten untergebracht ist, mit in die Einrichtung holen. Scheint ihr gerade das Wichtigste der Welt zu sein. Vielleicht als Ablenkung, weil ihr Mann in der Ukraine bleiben musste und bald an die Front kommt.

Arbeite in dem Bereich schon ein paar Jahre und hab daher einiges mitgekriegt. Folteropfer, FGM-Opfer, Menschen die aus der Zwangsprostitution geflohen sind und natürlich auch tausende weniger "dramatische" Fälle. War aber noch nie bei einer akuten "Welle" dabei. Heavy shit, teilweise...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2022)

Hat jemand Gestern Maischberger geschaut?
Der "gute" Herr Gauck war ja auch zu Gast und hat die Menschen in Deutschland zum "frieren" aufgerufen, um russisches Gas zu sanktionieren.

Da merkt man wieder einmal wie abgehoben solche Klapsköpfe wei Gauck eigentlich inzwischen schon sind.
Wer wird da wohl dann aus "Protest" gegen Russland frieren? Gauck? Merz? Lindner? Baerbock? Söder? Die Aldi-Besitzer? Das Managment der Deutschen Bank? Skandaladel wie von und zu Hannover? ect. pp.

Oder nicht ehr Millionen Geringverdiener in Deutschland, während die oben genannten im Zweifel einfach einen elektrischen Heizkörper in die Steckdose stöpseln, Strompreise hin oder her.

Hach, ist es nicht schön einfach zum Verzicht aufzurufen, wenn man selbst ja im Grunde auf nichts verzichtet?


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat jemand Gestern Maischberger geschaut?
> Der "gute" Herr Gauck war ja auch zu Gast und hat die Menschen in Deutschland zum "frieren" aufgerufen um russisches Gas zu sanktionieren.
> 
> Da merkt man wieder einmal wie abgehoben solche Klapsköpfe wei Gauck eigentlich inzwischen schon sind.
> ...


Ist auch ein wenig Realitätsverschiebung.
Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, dass mit Gaskraftwerken auch sehr viel Strom und Wärme für die Industrie produziert wird.
Wenn es nur "die Harzler" (sorry) treffen würde, wäre schon längst abgeschaltet...

Und ja, von den Genannten wird kaum einer frieren, 
das sieht aber eine Oma mit kleiner Rente und eh schon gesundheitlich angeschlagen sicher ganz anders.
Für die könnte Frieren in einer Lungenentzündung oder noch schlimmer enden.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat jemand Gestern Maischberger geschaut?
> Der "gute" Herr Gauck war ja auch zu Gast und hat die Menschen in Deutschland zum "frieren" aufgerufen, um russisches Gas zu sanktionieren.


Durch Gauck bin ich überzeugt, dass das Amt des Bundespräsidenten überflüssig ist. Den Kram kann auch der Bundestagspräsident übernehmen oder wer auch  immer.


----------



## FKY2000 (10. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @FKY2000 ... hier möchte ich gern ernsthaftes Interesse anmelden. Danke im Voraus!



Bekommst ne PN von mir


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

Hölle, interessantes und laut nTV verifiziertes Video, bei dem ein russischer Panzerverband nahe Kiew in die Flucht geschlagen wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHEqcVkT86U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat jemand Gestern Maischberger geschaut?
> Der "gute" Herr Gauck war ja auch zu Gast und hat die Menschen in Deutschland zum "frieren" aufgerufen, um russisches Gas zu sanktionieren.
> 
> Da merkt man wieder einmal wie abgehoben solche Klapsköpfe wei Gauck eigentlich inzwischen schon sind.
> ...


Deine Polemik ist unangebracht und auch noch zu 100% sachlich falsch!
Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, das abgesehen vom Verteidigungsfall, die Energieversorgung *zuerst* für private Haushalte gesichert werden muss, erst dann ist die Versorgungssicherheit der Wirtschaft drann!
Die Energieversorgung für private Haushalte wäre auch bei einem sofortigen Stop von Gas und Öllieferungen aus Russland gesichert. Das was im Raum steht sind 3-5% Schrumpfung der Wirtschaft, durch einen sofortigen Stop, denn die wäre die Hauptbetroffene.



> Oder nicht ehr Millionen Geringverdiener in Deutschland, während die oben genannten im Zweifel einfach einen elektrischen Heizkörper in die Steckdose stöpseln, Strompreise hin oder her.


Auch das ist so nicht richtig, denn der "Hartzer" muss seine Heizkosten nicht selber zahlen, sondern die zahlt das Amt und nach Gerichtsentscheidungen kann er 25% über einer Durchschnittsrechnung liegen, erst dann darf ein "Verfahren" eröffnet werden und dann muss der Einzelfall geprüft werden (Heizkosten der übrigen Mieter im gleichen Haus, Dämmung etc.). Analog gilt das für Sozialhilfe Empfänger (Rentner mit geringe Rente)
Bei den Geringverdienern hat jeder der Anspruch auf Wohngeld hat, auch mittlerweile einen Anspruch auf Heizkostenzuzahlung, die wohl je nach Situation erhöht wird.

Ich sehe es genau anders als die Meisten hier, ein Einbruch der Wirtschaft um 3-5% ist in der momentanen Situation und der völlig ungewissen Zukunft nicht hinzunehmen, wenn es nur darum gehen würde, das ich zu Hause ein Pullover mehr anziehen muss, bin ich dabei, was ich sowieso schon bin.

Bevor man einfach Polemik und Propaganda postet, sollte man sich vielleicht vorher schlau machen!


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

Interessanter Kommentar mit interessanten Ideen:








						Ukraine-Konflikt: Freies Geleit für Russlands Deserteure! - WELT
					

Der Westen bestraft Russen auch, wenn sie gegen Putin aufbegehren. Besser wäre, gezielt um ihre Herzen zu werben und mit Wohlstand in Freiheit zu locken. Das ist liberaler, moralischer – und ein Angriff, den der Kremlherrscher kaum kontern kann.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hach, ist es nicht schön einfach zum Verzicht aufzurufen, wenn man selbst ja im Grunde auf nichts verzichtet?


Passend dazu auch, dass man sich gerade mal dazu durchgerungen hat, einen Heizkostenzuschuss in Höhe von 100€ an ALG2-Empfänger zu zahlen und man sich jetzt wie die größten Sozialmenschen des Jahrzehnts vorkommt. 

 Halt ein Deutschland, in dem Reiche und Lobbynutten gut und gerne leben.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu auch, dass man sich gerade mal dazu durchgerungen hat, einen Heizkostenzuschuss in Höhe von 100€ an ALG2-Empfänger zu zahlen und man sich jetzt wie die größten Sozialmenschen des Jahrzehnts vorkommt.


Das ist doch die Einmalzahlung, oder?
Na ja, 100€ sind schnell weg. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann Backwaren teuer werden und einen Zuschuss für höhere Stromtarife gibts eh nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu auch, dass man sich gerade mal dazu durchgerungen hat, einen Heizkostenzuschuss in Höhe von 100€ an ALG2-Empfänger zu zahlen und man sich jetzt wie die größten Sozialmenschen des Jahrzehnts vorkommt.


Das ist FALSCH!
Kein Hartzer bekommt einen Heizkostenzuschuss, *weil die Heizkosten das Amt zahlt. *(Siehe Post 7541)
Wohngeldempfänger bekommen einen Heizkostenzuschuss, Alleinlebende 135€ und Zweipersonen 175€, für jeden weiteren Bewohner 35€ mehr.
Ihr lasst nur Polemik und dazu noch falsche sachliche Informationen raus!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hölle, interessantes und laut nTV verifiziertes Video, bei dem ein russischer Panzerverband nahe Kiew in die Flucht geschlagen wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nennst Du Hölle…

https://maphub.net/Cen4infoRes/russian-ukraine-monitor

Schau dort mal lang. Es werden auch Geochecks gemacht. Ich warne allerdings ausdrücklich vor den Einträgen bei denen unter „Violence Level“ eine 5 oder gar „GRAPHIC“ steht.


----------



## compisucher (10. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Das nennst Du Hölle…


Mit Hölle meinte ich den Erfolg von ein paar Panzerfäusten gegen eine Horde von gut 20 oder 30 Panzern.

Die Site kenne ich.
Nehme das aber nur informativ zur Abschätzung der Frontlage her.
Muss mich nicht zwangsweise an toten Russen oder Ukrainern ergötzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist FALSCH!
> Kein Hartzer bekommt einen Heizkostenzuschuss, *weil die Heizkosten das Amt zahlt. *(Siehe Post 7541)
> Wohngeldempfänger bekommen einen Heizkostenzuschuss, Alleinlebende 135€ und Zweipersonen 175€, für jeden weiteren Bewohner 35€ mehr.
> Ihr lasst nur Polemik und dazu noch falsche sachliche Informationen raus!


dazu dann auch einmal die offizielle seite, damit diejenigen sich informieren können, die falschnachrichten verbreiten:









						Heizkostenzuschuss - wer, was, wie? - BMBF
					

Das Kabinett hat am 2. Februar 2022 den Heizkostenzuschuss auch für Auszubildende und Studierende beschlossen, die BAföG bzw. beim AFBG einen Unterhaltsbeitrag empfangen. Doch was heißt das? Wie hoch ist der Zuschuss? Und wer bekommt ihn? Mehr dazu lesen Sie in unseren FAQ.




					www.bmbf.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Hölle meinte ich den Erfolg von ein paar Panzerfäusten gegen eine Horde von gut 20 oder 30 Panzern.


Hmmk… 


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Site kenne ich.
> Nehme das aber nur informativ zur Abschätzung der Frontlage her.
> Muss mich nicht zwangsweise an toten Russen oder Ukrainern ergötzen.


Richtig, das muss man definitiv nicht haben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. März 2022)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen. Mein bescheidener Senf dazu: Wir sind gerade dabei alle Brücken zwischen West-Ost zu verbrennen, Russland immer weiter in die Ecke zu drängen und eine diplomatische Lösung unwahrscheinlicher werden zu lassen. Bei aller moralischer Erhobenheit über die freie Welt etc. kann ich das nicht für gut befinden. Ich will keine Nordkorea 2.0 an Europa's Grenze, ein totalitäres, unvorhersehbares Regime, mit dem man weder reden noch verhandeln kann. Wir hätten dann einen Pulverfass, der jederzeit explodieren könnte. Wozu?
Ich würde Russland zusichern und die Ukraine dazu bewegen, dass sie sagen, NATO würde sie niemals aufnehmen, damit sich Putin zurückzieht  und "sein Gesicht" bewahren kann. In der Zwischenzeit sollten europäische Länder aufrüsten, was das Zeug hält. Wir sollten weder der Spielball der Russen noch Amerikaner noch der Chinesen sein. Das wäre der Ausgang aus unserer selbstverschuldeten Unmündigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen. Mein bescheidener Senf dazu: Wir sind gerade dabei alle Brücken zwischen West-Ost zu verbrennen, Russland immer weiter in die Ecke zu drängen und eine diplomatische Lösung unwahrscheinlicher werden zu lassen. Bei aller moralischer Erhobenheit über die freie Welt etc. kann ich das nicht für gut befinden. Ich will keine Nordkorea 2.0 an Europa's Grenze, ein totalitäres, unvorhersehbares Regime, mit dem man weder reden noch verhandeln kann. Wir hätten dann einen Pulverfass, der jederzeit explodieren könnte. Wozu?
> Ich würde Russland zusichern und die Ukraine dazu bewegen, dass sie sagen, NATO würde sie niemals aufnehmen, damit sich Putin zurückzieht  und "sein Gesicht" bewahren kann. In der Zwischenzeit sollten europäische Länder aufrüsten, was das Zeug hält. Wir sollten weder der Spielball der Russen noch Amerikaner noch der Chinesen sein. Das wäre der Ausgang aus unserer selbstverschuldeten Unmündigkeit.


der westen wird aufrüsten und das ja nur wegen russland.

und sorry, aber die brücken hat russland mit seinem krieg quasi wortwörtlich zerschossen. da liegt es jetzt nicht am westen versöhnlich auf ihn zuzugehen und putin auch noch zugeständnisse zu machen, selbst damit würde man ihm einen sieg im kleinen zugestehen. putin versteht halt offenbar nur stärke und genau die muss man im rahmen halt gerade zeigen. "sein" land wird eh für jahre dahin sein, das wird auch die bevölkerung dort merken und hoffentlich irgendwann gegen ihren despoten aufbegehren.

dieses totalitäre unvorhersehbare regime ist es schon jetzt, wie man mit diesem krieg und nuklearer drohung eindrucksvoll unter beweis gestellt hat. gerade so jemandem muss man irgendwie den geldhahn zudrehen, keine zugeständnisse machen und damit auch anderen nichtdemokratischen staaten und deren führungen (die vielleicht ähnlich agieren wollen) zeigen, dass sie nicht erfolgreich sein werden, sondern dass sie sich mit solchen dingen auch gerade innenpolitisch selbst mächtigen problemen aussetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde Russland zusichern und die Ukraine dazu bewegen, dass sie sagen, NATO würde sie niemals aufnehmen, damit sich Putin zurückzieht und "sein Gesicht" bewahren kann.


Das gab es schon seit Jahren eher Jahrzehnten und in letzter Zeit nochmal insbesondere. Überall nachzulesen, nur können "wir" die Ukraine schlecht *zwingen* ihre Verfassung zu ändern. Ein Nato Beitritt stand seit 2008 nie wieder auf der Tagesordnung schon gar nicht in letzter Zeit vor dem Krieg.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen. Mein bescheidener Senf dazu: Wir sind gerade dabei alle Brücken zwischen West-Ost zu verbrennen, Russland immer weiter in die Ecke zu drängen und eine diplomatische Lösung unwahrscheinlicher werden zu lassen. Bei aller moralischer Erhobenheit über die freie Welt etc. kann ich das nicht für gut befinden. Ich will keine Nordkorea 2.0 an Europa's Grenze, ein totalitäres, unvorhersehbares Regime, mit dem man weder reden noch verhandeln kann. Wir hätten dann einen Pulverfass, der jederzeit explodieren könnte. Wozu?


Ich kann deine Kritik verstehen, nur hat sich Russland selber in diese Rolle manövriert, nicht der Westen Russland und mit jedem weiteren Tag Krieg und gezielter Tötung von Zivilisten, wird sich dieser Zustand verschlimmern.
Wie du bereits wahrgenommen hast brechen sehr viele Unternehmen ihre Russland "Verbindungen" weit über die rechtlich bindenden Sanktionen hinaus, ab, weil sie kein Vertrauen mehr in das Regime haben, für zukünftige Investitionen. Dazu kann man sie auch nicht zwingen.
Genauso wie die Zivilbevölkerung Reaktionen von Verbänden (Sport Kultur etc.) erwartet, so lange das Töten Unschuldiger anhält.
Wie ich das schon in einem Post gestern geschrieben habe, Krieg verändert Menschen und Gesellschaften und das sehr dynamisch und das ist schwer einzufangen, denn neben der Gesichtwahrung von Putin, steht auch die "Gesichtwahrung" der Ukraine zur Debatte, jedenfalls bei den europäischen Bevölkerungen, plus völlig zerstörtes Vertrauen in Putin und Russland.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gab es schon seit Jahren eher Jahrzehnten und in letzter Zeit nochmal insbesondere. Überall nachzulesen, nur können "wir" die Ukraine schlecht *zwingen* ihre Verfassung zu ändern. Ein Nato Beitritt stand seit 2008 nie wieder auf der Tagesordnung schon gar nicht in letzter Zeit vor dem Krieg.







__





						NATO-Ukraine-Charta – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Die Quellen sagen aber etwas anderes. Russland wurde ganz klar provoziert.
Wir können die Ukraine nicht zwingen ihre Verfassung zu ändern, aber eine Ablehnung ihrer Aufnahme in NATO liegt sehr wohl in den Händen des Westens.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das liegt es nicht, ausser man will seine kompletten Grundlagen über den Haufen werfen, dann kann sich die Nato auch abschaffen. Wir werden das in spätestens ein paar Monaten wieder auf den Tisch haben, wegen Finnland und Schweden!
Die freie Bündniswahl eines souveränen eigenständigen Staates ist ein Grundprinzip, und das wird weder die Nato noch der Westen, durch Erpressung aufgeben.
Man ist Russland in allen Bereichen entgegengekommen, in dem Deutschland und Frankreich die Mitgliedschaft 2008 verhindert haben und das auch die nächsten 10 Jahre aufrechterhalten wurde. Seit der Krim Annexion und dem Don Bass Konflikt ist es schon rein rechtlich nicht möglich die Ukraine aufzunehmen und man hat Russland mehrere Male klar gemacht, dass das weder in näherer noch mittelerer oder ferner Zukunft Agenda ist.
Einen vertraglichen Verzicht auf ein Grundprinzip wird es nicht geben und eine Aufnahme von Finnland und Schweden *kann die Nato gar nicht ablehnen, ohne komplett ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.*
Es gibt eben nicht nur die Russische Seite, sondern eben auch die Seite der Länder, die sich vor russischer Aggression schützen wollen, wie man sieht völlig zurecht und Grundprinzipien der Nato und des Westens.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inwiefern wurde russland provoziert? erstens gilt die bündnisfreiheit und zweitens wurden die nato-gespräche laut deiner wiki-quelle erst wieder intensiviert nachdem ! russland die krim völkerrechtswidrig annektiert hat.

wenn irgendwer provoziert hat, dann russland und das schon früh mit imperialistischen gedanken und handlungen.

und wenn das einige immer noch nicht verstanden haben: die nato ist ein reines verteidigungsbündnis. russland hingegen führt gerade einen angriffskrieg und begründet diesen mit so absurden ideen, dass selbst jeder noch so unpolitische mensch mit dem kopf schüttelt.


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist FALSCH!


Nein, das ist nicht falsch. Das Jobcenter bezahlt Heizkosten in "angemessener" Höhe und was angemessen ist, entscheidet der Sachbearbeiter, dann die Widerspruchsstelle und am Ende die Sozialgerichtsbarkeit. Und ein langwieriger Rechtsstreit ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was jemand benötigt, der ohnehin von der Hand in den Mund lebt.









						Hartz IV: Jobcenter warnen in Brandbrief vor „Energiearmut in bisher nicht bekanntem Ausmaß“
					

Der Hartz-IV-Regelsatz wurde bisher nicht an die steigenden Stromkosten angepasst. Mehrere Jobcenter warnen in einem Brandbrief an Hubertus Heil daher nun vor einer Energiearmut.




					www.tz.de
				











						SoVD begrüßt Heizkostenzuschuss
					

SoVD begrüßt Energiekostenzuschuss für Wohngeldempfänger. Adolf Bauer kritisiert fehlende Hilfen für Beziehende von Grundsicherung.




					www.sovd.de


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht falsch. Das Jobcenter bezahlt Heizkosten in "angemessener" Höhe und was angemessen ist, entscheidet der Sachbearbeiter, dann die Widerspruchsstelle und am Ende die Sozialgerichtsbarkeit. Und ein langwieriger Rechtsstreit ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was jemand benötigt, der ohnehin von der Hand in den Mund lebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strom und Heizkosten sind was anderes, aber past wohl nicht in dein Narrativ?!
Die Sozialgerichtsbarkeit hat das bzgl. Heizkosten längst ausgeurteilt, wie ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben habe, entgegen deiner Propaganda.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht falsch. Das Jobcenter bezahlt Heizkosten in "angemessener" Höhe und was angemessen ist, entscheidet der Sachbearbeiter, dann die Widerspruchsstelle und am Ende die Sozialgerichtsbarkeit. Und ein langwieriger Rechtsstreit ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was jemand benötigt, der ohnehin von der Hand in den Mund lebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch, das was du sagtest ist falsch. ganz simpel. du hast impliziert, dass hartz 4-empfänger eine einmalzahlung von 100 euro bekommen würden, damit sie ihre heizkosten abdecken können. das ist und bleibt falsch.

habe sogar den link unserer behörde gepostet, in dem auch klar aufgeschlüsselt ist, wer diesen bonus erhalten soll. hartz 4-empfänger gehören ganz logischerweise nicht dazu!


----------



## Lotto (10. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch schon so dass das Weizenmehl in den Supermärkten knapp wird?
> Hängt das schon direkt mit dem Ukraine Krieg zusammen?


Hier haben sie nur die Menge von Speiseöl auf 4 Flaschen pro Person eingeschränkt. Saufen die das? Bei mir reicht ne normale Flasche für ein halbes Jahr.
Denke schon das auch das mit dem Mehl mit dem Krieg zusammenhängt, die Ukraine ist Agrarland und von dort wurde viel in die EU importiert.


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2022)

Werden erstmal "nur" die üblichen Panikkäufe sein. "Echte" Knappheit wäre erst nach der nächsten Ernte sichtbar.


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Propaganda


Das Don'sche Trinkspiel geht nach einer kurzen Auszeit weiter. Prost!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Sozialgerichtsbarkeit hat das bzgl. Heizkosten längst ausgeurteilt,


Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind auch weiterhin zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Vorallem dauert so ein Verfahren aus Widerspruch, Beantragung Prozesskostenbeihilfe, Klage, ... im Zweifel einfach zu lange, während der Versorger schon fröhlich Mahnungen schickt. 



juko888 schrieb:


> habe sogar den link unserer behörde gepostet,


Das BMBF hat nichts mit ALG2 zu tun. Und zu den von mir genannten 100€:


> Bezieher von Arbeitslosengeld II, Grundsicherung und Sozialhilfe sollen zudem einen einmaligen Zuschuss von 100 Euro bekommen, wie dpa weiter über die Pläne berichtete.











						20 Euro pro Monat: Sofortzuschlag für Familien mit Kindern und kleinen Einkommen soll zum 1. Juli kommen
					

Mit dem Sofortzuschlag drückt die Koalition bei einer bereits vereinbarten Leistung jetzt aufs Gas. Erfahren Sie hier, was die Bundesregierung zur Entlastung der Bürger noch geplant hat.




					www.merkur.de
				






Lotto schrieb:


> Saufen die das? Bei mir reicht ne normale Flasche für ein halbes Jahr.


Dann scheinst du nicht sonderlich viel zu kochen, braten und backen und bist ggf. auch noch Alleinlebend.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der "gute" Herr Gauck war ja auch zu Gast und hat die Menschen in Deutschland zum "frieren" aufgerufen, um russisches Gas zu sanktionieren.


Der Mann ist ja schon in der Vergangenheit dadurch aufgefallen, dass er mit möglichst hübsch verpastorierten Worten, seine Geringschätzung gegenüber sozial Schwachen und Benachteiligten zum Ausdruck brachte. Seine Altersbezüge gehörten eigentlich auf SGBXII Niveau gekürzt.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind auch weiterhin zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Vorallem dauert so ein Verfahren aus Widerspruch, Beantragung Prozesskostenbeihilfe, Klage, ... im Zweifel einfach zu lange, während der Versorger schon fröhlich Mahnungen schickt.


Das ist einfach Unsinn!
Die Nebenkostenabrechnung reichst man der Abeitsagentur ein, *die müssen die zu 100% bezahlen!*
Wenn sie denken sie ist zu hoch, richtet die Arbeitsagentur eine Forderung an den ALG 2 Empfänger, gegen die er sich mit Widerspruch und Klage wehren kann, der Versorger/eher Vermieter spielt dabei nicht die geringste Rolle, genauso wenig wie Mahnungen, denn die Arbeitsagentur ist *verpflichtet* in Vorleistung zu gehen!


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

> Versucht Altkanzler Schröder im Ukraine-Krieg zu vermitteln? Berichte über eine angebliche Reise nach Moskau zu Präsident Putin machen die Runde, eine Bestätigung dafür gibt es nicht - weder von der SPD noch von der Bundesregierung.
> 
> Der frühere Bundeskanzler Gerhard Schröder soll bereits vor Tagen von der Ukraine um Vermittlung gebeten worden sein, habe sich mit einer ukrainischen Delegation im türkischen Istanbul getroffen und werde in Moskau mit dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin über den Ukraine-Krieg sprechen. Die Nachrichtenwebsite "Politico" hatte das geplante Treffen vermeldet und berichtet, es sei Teil von Vermittlungsbemühungen, um den Krieg in der Ukraine zu beenden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Schröder auf Mission in Moskau?

Wird Zeit das Schröder sich mal zu Wort meldet. Aber ich glaube nicht das er Putin umstimmen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Unsinn!
> Die Nebenkostenabrechnung reichst man der Abeitsagentur ein, *die müssen die zu 100% bezahlen!*
> Wenn sie denken sie ist zu hoch, richtet die Arbeitsagentur eine Forderung an den ALG 2 Empfänger, gegen die er sich mit Widerspruch und Klage wehren kann, der Versorger/eher Vermieter spielt dabei nicht die geringste Rolle, genauso wenig wie Mahnungen, denn die Arbeitsagentur ist *verpflichtet* in Vorleistung zu gehen!


Es ist am Ende herzlich egal ob man es jetzt eine Einmalzahlung für "Heizkosten", Strom, oder Coronahilfe (über die diese 100€ offiziell für ALG II Empfänger, meines Kenntnisstandes nach, abgewickelt werden sollen) nennt und betachtet.

Am Ende ändert es nichts dadran das diese 100€ die bereits spürbar steigenden Kosten für Arbeitslosengeldempfänger "abfedern" sollen, man es aber eigentlich nur als einen schlechten Scherz bezeichnen kann, da alleine die gestiegenen Strompreise diese 100€ direkt auffressen und da sind noch lange nicht die letzten 2 Jahre bereits spürbar gestiegenen Lebensmittelpreise mit enthalten, oder das selbige durch die aktuell explodierenden Energiepreise (durch den Konflikt in der Ukraine) noch sehr drastisch weiter steigen werden.

Ergo, es ändert nichts dadran das Geringverdiener und Arbeitslose momentan am härtesten durch die steigenden Kosten getroffen werden und man keine Anstalten macht da auch effektiv gegensteuern zu wollen!

Ganz im Gegenteil, da kommt noch ein Gauck daher und fordert diesen Teil der Bevölkerung auf sich doch bitte aus "Soidarität mit der Ukraine" noch viel mehr einzuschrenken, indem man auf das was das Amt übernimmt (Heizkosten) doch bitte auch noch verzichten solle.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist am Ende herzlich egal ob man es jetzt eine Einmalzahlung für "Heizkosten", Strom, oder Coronahilfe (über die diese 100€ offiziell für ALG II Empfänger, meines Kenntnisstandes nach, abgewickelt werden sollen) nennt und betachtet.


Es ist eine Bonuszahlung,  wie sie schon bei Corona gab.
Dass man damit keine großen Sprünge machen kann, ist ja klar.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

*Es gibt keine Eimalzahlung für ALG II Empfänger für Heizkosten, denn die Heizkosten der ALG II Empfänger trägt das Amt/ der Staat!*


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Es gibt keine Eimalzahlung für ALG II Empfänger für Heizkosten, denn die Heizkosten der ALG II Empfänger trägt das Amt/ der Staat!*


Du hast vergessen das alles noch in Caps Lock zu schreiben, damit man dich auch "hören" kann. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist eine Bonuszahlung,  wie sie schon bei Corona gab.
> Dass man damit keine großen Sprünge machen kann, ist ja klar.



Damit kannst du nicht mal "kleine Sprünge" machen.
Ich denke wir werden in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren eine deutliche Zunahme an Bedürftigen bei den Tafeln sehen, sowie vermutlich auch eine steigende Zahl an Überschuldeten bei Geringverdienern / Arbeitslosen.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2022)

Ein nettes Video von Harald





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4WGrrAG5MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2022)

Streng in der Sache muss ich Don da tendenziell recht geben. Kommt die Nebenkostenjahresabrechnung vom Vermieter oder die Ankündigung einer Tariferhöhung (außer bei Gas sind Wärmeversorgungsverträge zw. Mieter und Versorgungsunternehmen meiner Erfahrung nach eher selten), dann sollten ALG2-EmpfängerInnen sie bei ihrem zuständigen Jobcenter einreichen. Erst einmal geht das JC dann in Vorleistung, zumindest bei der Jahresabrechnung. Sollte das JC der Meinung sein, dass der Verbrauch unangemessen war, wird ein entsprechender Anteil zurückgefordert (was dann natürlich ziemlich schmerzhaft sein kann) und angekündigt, dass in Zukunft nur noch ein Teil des Abschlags gezahlt wird. Der Knackpunkt wird dann eben tatsächlich sein, wie das vor Ort von den zuständigen SachbearbeiterInnen umgesetzt/beurteilt wird bzw. welche Vorgaben von Seiten der Behördenspitzen gemacht werden. Sofern keine Grundsatzurteile gefällt werden bspw. vom Bundessozialgericht, ist das ja immer ein bisschen wackelig.

Aber genauso hat Nightslaver natürlich auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass die reale Kostenentwicklung vielen ALG2-EmpfängerInnen oder generell GeringverdienerInnen davongalloppiert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AugzqXPYaOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich die ersten 5 Minuten anschauen, was die freie Presse eben verschweigt. Ich habe im Anschluss den Inhalt der Senatssitzung überprüft.  Sie haben nur einen Ausschnitt gezeigt, aber der Inhalt stimmt im Wesentlichen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich die ersten 5 Minuten anschauen, was die freie Presse eben verschweigt.


Echt? ich soll mir den Typen anschauen, der Verschwörungsideologien vertreibt und Straftaten befürwortet?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hier haben sie nur die Menge von Speiseöl auf 4 Flaschen pro Person eingeschränkt. Saufen die das? Bei mir reicht ne normale Flasche für ein halbes Jahr.


Dieses Mal hat man wahrscheinlich dazugelernt und limitiert Mengen pro Person (auf immer noch völlig übertriebene Werte) bevor wieder das Klopapier alle ist von dem es faktisch auch nie zu wenig gab, es wurde nur panikhaft weggekauft.

Panikkäufe in Krisenzeiten sind was völlig normales und in aller Regel auch schnell wieder vorbei (wenn die Versorgung nicht zusammengebrchen ist wie bei... Grafikkarten zum Beispiel^^). Klopapier war nach 4 Wochen wieder überall verfügbar, genau wie Nudeln und Mehl.
Schaut euch die Kaufpanik jetzt beim Heizöl an... normalerweise kann man als ganz grobe Daumenregel in Deutschland nehmen der Barrelpreis Rohöl in Dollar durch 100 ist grob der Heizölpreis pro Liter. 80$ das Fass --> 80 cent der Liter Heizöl. Jetzt hat zwar der Euro ein paar prozent abgewertet aber dennoch - bei den 130$ pro Barrel die wir in der Spitze hatten (aktuell sinds wieder unter 110) wäre bei normalem Käuferverhalten ein Heizölpreis von etwa 1,30-1,40€ der Liter zu erwarten gewesen. Wir waren aber bei über 2€ - weil die Leute panisch gekauft haben. Jetzt sind die Panikkäufer versorgt und der "Preisaufschlag" Heizöl/Diesel zu Rohöl wird wieder verschwinden da es keine akute Versorgungsknappheit mit Öl gibt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? ich soll mir den Typen anschauen, der Verschwörungsideologien vertreibt und Straftaten befürwortet?


Du kannst dir gerne die passende Senatssitzung anschauen. Manchmal sollte man über den Tellerrand schauen. Aussagen mit Belegen sind gültig, egal woher sie kommen. Seine Interpretation ist überspitzt, aber die Aussage bleibt, es wurde von höchster Ebene bestätigt, dass es Bio-Labore in der Ukraine gibt und dass die USA helfen die Materialien zu sichern, bevor sie in die russischen Hände fallen. Ob es chemische oder biologische Waffen sind, das kann man dem Bericht nicht direkt entnehmen. Das hat er dazugedichtet, aber der erste Teil stimmt.


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2022)

Werden die Aluhüte mal wieder im 3/4-Takt gefaltet?





__





						Science and Technology Center in Ukraine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Analysis: Russia and QAnon have the same false conspiracy theory about Ukraine
					

A new conspiracy theory has become popular among some of the online communities that formed around QAnon -- one simultaneously being promoted by the Kremlin as a justification for its invasion of Ukraine. The false claim: the United States is developing bioweapons in Ukraine and Vladimir Putin...




					edition.cnn.com
				











						U.S.-Ukraine Partnership to Reduce Biological Threats
					

April 22, 2020 The U.S. Embassy would like to set the record straight regarding disinformation spreading in some circles in Ukraine that mirrors Russian




					ua.usembassy.gov


----------



## blautemple (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man über den Tellerrand schauen


…und manchmal sollte man es sich halt auch sparen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ob es chemische oder biologische Waffen sind, das kann man dem Bericht nicht direkt entnehmen.


Mehr muss man nicht sagen, den Rest kann man sich sparen,.
Geschwafel von Fox News eben.


----------



## Don-71 (10. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt wird dann eben tatsächlich sein, wie das vor Ort von den zuständigen SachbearbeiterInnen umgesetzt/beurteilt wird bzw. welche Vorgaben von Seiten der Behördenspitzen gemacht werden. Sofern keine Grundsatzurteile gefällt werden bspw. vom Bundessozialgericht, ist das ja immer ein bisschen wackelig.


Nein eben nicht, nimmt sich das ein Sacharbeiter gegenüber den gefällten Urteilen heraus, gibt es richtig Ärger und das ist seit 2 Jahren komplett ausgeurteilt. Auch wird niemand/ALG II Empfänger eine Nachzahlung 2022/23 erhalten bzgl Heizkosten (außer vielleicht Verdacht auf Betrug), jedes Sozialgericht wird das auf Grund der aktuellen Lage sofort einkassieren.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber genauso hat Nightslaver natürlich auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass die reale Kostenentwicklung vielen ALG2-EmpfängerInnen oder generell GeringverdienerInnen davongalloppiert.


Strompreise und Lebenshaltungskosten sind natürlich noch nicht eingepreist und hier habt ihr recht, bei Nebenkosten inkl. Heizkosten sind die Sozialgerichte sehr stringent, da kann der Sacharbeiter meinetwegen im Hammsterrad drehen, das ändert nada! Und natürlich gehört der Satz angepasst wegen Strom und Lebenshaltung auf ~550€, das erbgibt sich alleine aus der Inflation und den Strompreiserhöhungen.

Heizkosten haben damit aber so gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. März 2022)

zurück zum thema...









						VPNs: Russland zwingt Google, inmitten der Ukraine-Invasion Massen von Links zu löschen!!
					

VPNs: Russland zwingt Google, inmitten der Ukraine-Invasion Massen von Links zu löschen Russlands Entschlossenheit, die Gedanken seiner Bürger zu kontrollieren, schreitet mit voller Kraft voran. Seit dem Einmarsch in die Ukraine hat die russische Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation...




					tarnkappe.info


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn hier gesagt wird, dass der Krieg in der Ukraine einen u.a. ethischen Hintergrund hat und gleichzeitig gezielten Beschuss von Krankenhäuser und Schulen sowie allgemeinen und strukturen Einrichtungen unterstellt wird, dann kommt das einer einhergehenden ethnischen Säuberung gleich. Denn, wo militärisch zerstört wird, sterben dabei auch die Menschen, welche sich darin oder im Umkreis befinden. Demnach ist meine Unterstellung nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wer das eine macht, nimmt das andere in Kauf! Somit wird eine ethnische Säuberung unterstellt.


JA!
Der Krieg fing an mit der völlig irrationalen Hoffnung auf eine ethnische Verbrüderung, steigerte sich dann zu einer ethnischen Unterwerfung und ist mittlerweile bei einer ethnischen Säuberung der Ostukarine angekommen, wie man deutlich sehen kann, an der bewußten und vorsätzlichen Tötung der zivilen Bevölkerung, nebst der Vernichtung ihrer grundlegenden Infrastruktur.
Krankenhäuser plus Kinderkliniken, Schulen etc.  mit voller Absicht!
Putin wandelt auf den gleichen Wegen wie Hitler, der Unterschied ist nicht mehr all zu groß!
Und was willst du jetzt gegen diese Behauptung und mich tun?
Ich warte!
Übrigens verfolgt das gerade die gesammte deutsche Bevölkerung live und in Farbe!


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

> Die ukrainische Armee hat nach eigenen Angaben Angriffe russischer Einheiten an mehreren Orten zurückgehalten und gebremst. Im Norden des Landes seien russische Truppen dabei gestoppt worden, in die Stadt Tschernihiw vorzudringen, hieß es in einem auf Facebook veröffentlichten Bericht des ukrainischen Generalstabs. Rund um die Stadt Charkiw im Osten des Landes setze Russland seine Versuche fort, die Stadt von Norden her zu blockieren – diese seien weiter erfolglos. Die Angaben der Armee können nicht unabhängig geprüft werden.
> 
> In den Einsatzgebieten am Schwarzen und Asowschen Meer hätten die Wetterverhältnisse Schiffe der russischen Marine nach Angaben des Generalstabs dazu gezwungen, zu ihren Stützpunkten zurückzukehren. Im Süden versuchten die Besatzer zudem, die Kontrolle über die Stadt Mykolajiw zu erlangen und eine Offensive in Richtung Saporischschja und Krywyj Rih zu entwickeln, hieß es in dem Bericht weiter. Die russischen Truppen seien gestoppt worden und hätten schwere Verluste erlitten.
> 
> Der kilometerlange russische Militärkonvoi vor der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew wurde laut neuen Satellitenaufnahmen aufgelöst. Panzer und gepanzerte Fahrzeuge seien teilweise in Orte rund um den Antonow-Flughafen nördlich von Kiew oder in die umliegenden Wälder gefahren, berichtete das Unternehmen Maxar Technologies, von dem die Satellitenaufnahmen stammten. Vergangene Woche war der Konvoi noch mehr als 60 Kilometer lang. Es hieß, die Kolonne sei aufgrund von Versorgungsproblemen und beschädigten und zerstörten Fahrzeugen nicht vorangekommen. Aus US-Regierungskreisen hieß es, das ukrainische Militär habe den Konvoi, der ein einfaches Ziel darstellte, mehrfach angegriffen.


Quelle: Russische Truppen gestoppt, Militärkonvoi aufgelöst – der Überblick

Der Mut und die Entschlossenheit der Ukrainer ist ungebrochen.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? ich soll mir den Typen anschauen, der Verschwörungsideologien vertreibt und Straftaten befürwortet?


Vorab:
 Selbst wenn in der Ukraine hunderte von Tonnen bio oder chem. Kampfstoffen wären, was ich nicht glaube,  
ist das noch lange keine Grund, einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.
Selbstverständlich wird hier im Nachgang ein relativierender Kriegsgrund Seitens Russlands konstruiert.

Aber:
Das entscheidende ist die Senatssitzung zu diesem Thema mit Interview durch Sen. Romney von Frau Nuland.
Hatte ich weiter oben schon vor 2 Tagen verlinkt.
Den Kommentar von Carlson hierzu kann man ignorieren.
Einfach mal den Reintext wirken lassen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20fgoWZeIps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vorab:
> Selbst wenn in der Ukraine hunderte von Tonnen bio oder chem. Kampfstoffen wären, was ich nicht glaube,
> ist das noch lange keine Grund, einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.
> Selbstverständlich wird hier im Nachgang ein relativierender Kriegsgrund Seitens Russlands konstruiert.
> ...


bringt es noch etwas sich die immerhin über 2 std. anzusehen? laut zig kommentaren unter dem video wurde nachträglich genau die stelle der frage zu den bio-laboren aus dem video herausgeschnitten?  (wäre übrigens krass, wenn das stimmt)

wenn dem nicht so ist, hättest du dann einmal bitte einen zeitstempel zu dem betreffenden thema?


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> bringt es noch etwas sich die immerhin über 2 std. anzusehen? laut zig kommentaren unter dem video wurde nachträglich genau die stelle der frage zu den bio-laboren aus dem video herausgeschnitten?  (wäre übrigens krass, wenn das stimmt)
> 
> wenn dem nicht so ist, hättest du dann einmal bitte einen zeitstempel zu dem betreffenden thema?


Weiter oben im Thread habe ich ein YT verlinkt, in dem nur die entscheidenden 1 min. und 11 sec. sind, genau hier:




__





						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

Ohne Putin reinwaschen zu wollen, aber schon krass, wie hier seitens westlicher Medien die öffentliche Wahrnehmung manipuliert wurde, um einen Krieg rechtzufertigen.  Naja, aber das Putin zivile Ziele angreifen lässt ist nichts Neues. Und kennt man ja schon aus Syrien.  SYRIEN: GEZIELTE ANGRIFFE...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Edit: der Schnipsel ist aus Twitter

Als ich es verlinkte, war das Video noch komplett.
Da ich es danach nicht noch mal angeschaut habe, kann ich nicht verifizieren, ob der Abschnitt herausgenommen wurde.

Einfach selber mal anschauen.
Feedback, wie du/Ihr es versteht, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weiter oben im Thread habe ich ein YT verlinkt, in dem nur die entscheidenden 1 min. und 11 sec. sind, genau hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah okay. also zumindest höre ich da nicht heraus, dass an biologischen waffen geforscht wird.


zudem habe ich gerade gelesen, dass die who der ukraine rät die gefährlichen krankheitserreger, an denen sie geforscht haben zu vernichten, damit diese nicht durch den krieg unbeabsichtigt freigesetzt werden.

da mögen nun vermutlich manche denken, dass "gefährliche krankheitserreger" doch biologische waffen sind. das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt aber anders, denn in der regel wird wohl an solchen dingen geforscht um gegenmittel zu entwickeln, zu verstehen warum wieso weshalb diese erreger für manche organismen gefährlich sind und für andere nicht, wie sie sich verbreiten, ob sie bei der bekämpfung anderen krankheiten sogar hilfreich sein können usw.
sprich ähnlich wuhan und anderen bio-laboren.
das macht die erreger aber natürlich nicht ungefährlich und man sollte alles daran setzen, dass diese nicht versehentlich (und im moment ist die gefahr riesig) freigesetzt werden.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Nun, soweit ich die Ausführungen von Frau Nuland verstanden habe, bestätigt sie zunächst das Vorhandensein von Biolaboren. diese wären aber ukrainisch und nicht von den USA dort eingerichtet.

Biolabore per se können natürlich nun alles sein, von z. B. einem PCR Auswertungslabor bis hin in der Tat zu theoretisch Biowaffenlabore.

Stutzig macht mich Ihre Aussage, dass die Russen selbst Biowaffen einsetzen könnten und die Schuld den Ukrainern in die Schuhe schieben würden, weil die ja Biolabore hätten.
Diese Argumentation kann nur dann logisch sein, wenn dort tatsächlich Kampfstoffe zumindest erforscht/entwickelt werden würden.
Sie hat also eine Wortwahl gewählt, die man durchaus so auffassen kann, das eine potentielle Gefahr von diesen Laboren ausgehen kann.
Und genau diese gewählte Wortwahl macht mich etwas nachdenklich.

Erneut die Klarstellung:
Auch dies ist kein Grund, ein anderes Land mittels Angriffskrieg zu überfallen.
Das könnte man dann auf politischer Bühne thematisieren, sofern valide Beweise den Russen vorlägen, denn immerhin ist die Entwicklung und das Vorhalten von Biowaffen international geächtet.

In wie weit dann ausgerechnet die Russen das moralische Anrecht auf Anklage hätten, sei mal dahingestellt.
Waren die Russen doch eher diejenigen, die am längsten an der Entwicklung von Biowaffen festgehalten hatten bzw. noch tun.




__





						Biopreparat – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da mögen nun vermutlich manche denken, dass "gefährliche krankheitserreger" doch biologische waffen sind. das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt aber anders, denn in der regel wird wohl an solchen dingen geforscht um gegenmittel zu entwickeln, zu verstehen warum wieso weshalb diese erreger für manche organismen gefährlich sind und für andere nicht, wie sie sich verbreiten, ob sie bei der bekämpfung anderen krankheiten sogar hilfreich sein können usw.
> sprich ähnlich wuhan und anderen bio-laboren.
> das macht die erreger aber natürlich nicht ungefährlich und man sollte alles daran setzen, dass diese nicht versehentlich (und im moment ist die gefahr riesig) freigesetzt werden.


Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich und machen meines Wissens deutsche Labore ja auch.



compisucher schrieb:


> Stutzig macht mich Ihre Aussage, dass die Russen selbst Biowaffen einsetzen könnten und die Schuld den Ukrainern in die Schuhe schieben würden, weil die ja Biolabore hätten.
> Diese Argumentation kann nur dann logisch sein, wenn dort tatsächlich Kampfstoffe zumindest erforscht/entwickelt werden würden.
> Sie hat also eine Wortwahl gewählt, die man durchaus so auffassen kann, das eine potentielle Gefahr von diesen Laboren ausgehen kann.
> Und genau diese gewählte Wortwahl macht mich etwas nachdenklich.


Ich glaube Putin ist zu allen fähig und auch das würde mich nicht wundern.



compisucher schrieb:


> Erneut die Klarstellung:
> Auch dies ist kein Grund, ein anderes Land mittels Angriffskrieg zu überfallen.
> Das könnte man dann auf politischer Bühne thematisieren, sofern valide Beweise den Russen vorlägen, denn immerhin ist die Entwicklung und das Vorhalten von Biowaffen international geächtet.


Erinnert mich an die Invasion der Amis im Irak. Dort wurde fälschlicher Weise behauptet Saddam hätte Biowaffen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Werden die Aluhüte mal wieder im 3/4-Takt gefaltet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das erklärt immer noch nicht, warum die Senatorin meint, Amerikaner helfen aktiv in einem Kriegsgebiet mit diese Labore herunterzufahren. Es sind übrigens Biolabore der Sicherheitsstufe 3. Die USA, EU und Russland verfügen über lvl 4 Biolaboren. Das Biolabor in Wuhan war Erstversuch von China an lvl 4, übrigens.

Es ist kein Grund zur Invasion übrigens, sollte nur zeigen, wie viel Wahrheit bei all der Berichtstattung durchsickert. Wir erfahren nur die Ukrainische Seite. Ich hätte lieber, dass bei wirklich freier Presse beide Seiten ihren Senf dazu geben. Was nicht stimmt, wird sofort offen gelegt und angeprangert, wie es sich im offenen Journalismus gehört.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Invasion der Amis im Irak. Dort wurde fälschlicher Weise auch behauptet Saddam hätte Biowaffen.


Nein, da ging es um Chemiewaffen.

Grundsätzlich ist die, ich nenne es jetzt mal, "propagandistische" Vorgehensweise der Russen praktische jene 1:1 Kopie zu deren Vorgehen in Syrien.
Dort wurde ebenso behauptet, das die Rebellen Biowaffen oder chem. Waffen hätten und haben nachweislich dann das syrische Regime entsprechende Waffen einsetzen lassen.








						Aufklärung der Chemiewaffen-Einsätze in Syrien
					

Seit 2012 werden chemische Waffen (CW) in Syrien eingesetzt. Ihr Einsatz ist ein Verstoß gegen das humanitäre Völkerrecht und alle Standards der internationalen Gemeinschaft. Zudem verbietet das…




					www.auswaertiges-amt.de
				





Edit:


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das erklärt immer noch nicht, warum die Senatorin meint, Amerikaner helfen aktiv in einem Kriegsgebiet mit diese Labore herunterzufahren. Es sind übrigens Biolabore der Sicherheitsstufe 3. Die USA, EU und Russland verfügen über lvl 4 Biolaboren. Das Biolabor in Wuhan war Erstversuch von China an lvl 4, übrigens.


Danke für die Ergänzung.


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Reintext wirken lassen:


Die Frau Nuland ist für mich der Inbegriff einer Person, deren einzige Kompetenz das Parteibuch ist und sonst nichts. Dementsprechend stottert sie dort auch rum und gibt dadurch nur sich der Peinlichkeit preis sowie sorgt für Nahrung für diejenigen, die hinter jedem Kieselstein die große Weltverschwörung wittern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stutzig macht mich Ihre Aussage, dass die Russen selbst Biowaffen einsetzen könnten und die Schuld den Ukrainern in die Schuhe schieben würden, weil die ja Biolabore hätten.
> Diese Argumentation kann nur dann logisch sein, wenn dort tatsächlich Kampfstoffe zumindest erforscht/entwickelt werden würden.
> Sie hat also eine Wortwahl gewählt, die man durchaus so auffassen kann, das eine potentielle Gefahr von diesen Laboren ausgehen kann.
> Und genau diese gewählte Wortwahl macht mich etwas nachdenklich.



warum gehst du davon aus, dass dann tatsächlich biologische kampfstoffe dort entwickelt werden? ich finde man kann das auch einfach so verstehen, dass sie weiter angst vor weiteren lügen russlands hat.

was hindert putin, lawrow und co. denn daran es genau so zu machen, obwohl da keine bio-waffen hergestellt werden? sie können das dann einfach weiterhin behaupten und fertig. die russische regierung lügt schon die ganze zeit, auch bezüglich der angeblichen wünsche der ukrainer nach nuklearer bewaffnung.

verstehe sie da wie gesagt eher so, dass sie angst vor weiteren lügen und falschen ausgedachten anschuldigungen russlands hat.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frau Nuland ist für mich der Inbegriff einer Person, deren einzige Kompetenz das Parteibuch ist und sonst nichts. Dementsprechend stottert sie dort auch rum.


Dem ist so, die ist Inkompetenz in Reinkultur.
Hilft aber nix, dass sie sich in ihrer Erklärung gerade auf Glatteis befand.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, da ging es um Chemiewaffen.


Sorry, hatte ich durcheinander gebracht. Aber auf jeden Fall wurde da auch nur ein Grund/Rechtfertigung für den Krieg erfunden.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> warum gehst du davon aus, dass dann tatsächlich biologische kampfstoffe dort entwickelt werden? ich finde man kann das auch einfach so verstehen, dass sie weiter angst vor weiteren lügen russlands hat.


@-ElCritico- hat es inhaltlich ergänzt.
Expressis Verbis sagt sie, dass man den Ukrainern nun hilft, die Anlagen herunterzufahren.
Logik: Warum, wenn sie nicht gefährlich wären?
Und die Russen den Vorwand hätten, selbst Biowaffen eizusetzen
Logik: Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn es dort keine Kampfstoffe gibt.


juko888 schrieb:


> verstehe sie da wie gesagt eher so, dass sie angst vor weiteren lügen und falschen ausgedachten anschuldigungen russlands hat.


Willkommen im Desinformationskrieg des 21. Jahrhunderts


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und die Russen den Vorwand hätten, selbst Biowaffen eizusetzen
> Logik: Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn es dort keine Kampfstoffe gibt.


Damit sie wieder einen vorgeschobenen Grund für irgendetwas haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @-ElCritico- hat es inhaltlich ergänzt.
> Expressis Verbis sagt sie, dass man den Ukrainern nun hilft, die Anlagen herunterzufahren.
> Logik: Warum, wenn sie nicht gefährlich wären?
> Und die Russen den Vorwand hätten, selbst Biowaffen eizusetzen
> Logik: Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn es dort keine Kampfstoffe gibt.



sorry, aber logik: auch krankheitserreger, die nichts mit kampfstoffen zu tun haben, können sehr gefährlich sein.
siehe covid-19. sich dann hilfe zu holen diese anlagen herunterzufahren, ist sehr vernünftig. ich möchte jedenfalls nicht, dass durch den krieg versehentlich noch die nächste pandemie ausgelöst wird.

und die russen brauchen keine echten bio-kampfstoffe in der ukraine ausmachen um zu behaupten, sie hätten welche ausgemacht.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und die Russen den Vorwand hätten, selbst Biowaffen eizusetzen
> Logik: Warum sollten sie das tun, wenn es dort keine Kampfstoffe gibt.


Genau deswegen. Die Russen erklären, dass die Ukraine Biowaffen hat und schupps sind ein paar russische Soldaten tot und Putin sagt, dass er das jetzt durchziehen muss.
In Wirklichkeit war das russischer Kampfstoff gegen die eigenen Soldaten um alles zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frau Nuland ist für mich der Inbegriff einer Person, deren einzige Kompetenz das Parteibuch ist und sonst nichts. Dementsprechend stottert sie dort auch rum und gibt dadurch nur sich der Peinlichkeit preis sowie sorgt für Nahrung für diejenigen, die hinter jedem Kieselstein die große Weltverschwörung wittern.


Bei ihrem Bericht sagt sie nicht nur, dass Amerika hilft ihnen die Anlagen herunterzufahren. Sie sagt die Unterlagen dürften Russen nicht in die Hände fallen (research papers). Alle Biolabore in der Welt tauschen gefährliche Pathogene, deren Versuche und Ergebnisse aus. Es sind Forscher eben, sie entwickeln und veröffentlichen. Ein Land wie Russland, das lvl 4 Biolabore betreibt und weltweit aktiv forscht, würden nix Interessantes für sie in einem 0815 Forschungslabor vorfinden.
Alle Länder nennen sowohl ihre normalen als auch Biowaffen herstellenden Labore einfach Biolabore. Der einzige Unterschied besteht im Schutz der Objekte durch Verteidigungstürme, aktives Militärpersonal und anderen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen durch den Staat.

Zu der anderen Seite, mittlerweile wird Putin von eigenen Staatsmedien kritisiert:








						Ukraine war: Guests on Russian state TV defy Kremlin crackdown
					

Putin's war on freedom of expression in Russia appeared to be fraying at the edges on Thursday after guests on Kremlin-backed TV defied Moscow and openly criticised the brutal war in Ukraine.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Russen würden Biowaffen an deren eigenen Grenzen  nicht einsetzen. Chemische Waffen sind konventioneller, wenn sie es dem Westen anhängen könnten.  Deswegen hoffe ich sehr, dass es zu einem Chemiewaffeneinsatz nicht kommt. Wie gesagt, je länger dieser Krieg andauert, desto blutiger und unvorhersehbarer wird der Ausgang.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

> In der seit Tagen belagerten ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol spielen sich angesichts der katastrophalen Versorgungslage mittlerweile dramatische Szenen ab. Die Bewohner hätten aus Verzweiflung Geschäfte und Apotheken geplündert, lieferten sich Kämpfe um Nahrungsmittel oder saugten Benzin aus den Tanks parkender Autos ab, sagte Sascha Wolkow, der stellvertretende Chef des IKRK in Mariupol, in einer Audiobotschaft, die das Internationalen Komitees vom Roten Kreuz (IKRK) am Donnerstag veröffentlichte.
> 
> Wegen Feuchtigkeit und Kälte würden die Menschen krank, sagte Wolkow. Viele hätten kein Trinkwasser. Kellerräume, die größeren Schutz böten, seien für Frauen mit kleinen Kindern reserviert. „Menschen beginnen, sich wegen Nahrungsmitteln anzugreifen“, sagte er. Krankenhäuser könnten teilweise ihrer Arbeit nicht mehr nachgehen und es sei ein Schwarzmarkt für Gemüse entstanden, während kein Fleisch mehr erhältlich sei.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Dramatische Lage in Mariupol

Der schleichende Massenmord geht weiter. Und andere ukrainische Städte werden wohl folgen.



> Altkanzler Schröder hat sich als Vermittler im Ukraine-Krieg ins Spiel gebracht. In Moskau führte der Nord-Stream-Lobbyist laut Medienberichten ein erstes Gespräch mit Präsident Putin. Die Bundesregierung wusste von dem Vorhaben nichts.
> 
> Demnach fand ein erstes Gespräch zwischen Schröder und Putin am Donnerstag statt. Ob weitere geplant sind, blieb zunächst unklar. Aus der Bundesregierung war zuvor verlautet, dass die Reise nicht mit ihr abgesprochen gewesen sei. Kanzler Olaf Scholz sagte am Rande des EU-Gipfels in Versailles zu den Berichten über die Reise nur: "Ich möchte das nicht kommentieren." Auch Schröders Büro lehnt eine Stellungnahme ab.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Schröder trifft offenbar Putin in Moskau


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Äh...ja...
weiss nun nicht, was ich davonhalten soll:
aus nTV:
*+++ 08:33 WHO: Ukrainische Labore sollen Krankheitserreger zerstören +++*
Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation empfiehlt nach Informationen der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters der Ukraine, hoch gefährliche Krankheitserreger in ihren Laboren zu zerstören. So sollen mögliche Ausbreitungen nach militärischen Angriffen verhindert werden. Der Vormarsch Russlands und die Bombardierung der Städte erhöhten die Gefahr, dass Krankheitserreger, an denen in Laboren geforscht werde, durch Zerstörungen der Gebäude freigesetzt würden und sich in der Bevölkerung verbreiten könnten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Kuriose Sonderregel: Facebook erlaubt Gewaltaufrufe gegen Russland
					

Das soziale Netzwerk Facebook soll eigentlich streng gegen Gewaltaufrufe auf ...




					www.t-online.de
				




Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## blautemple (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> weiss nun nicht, was ich davonhalten soll:


Ist das nicht ganz normal? Mit gefährlichen Krankheitserregern wird ja in Laboren auf der ganzen Welt gearbeitet, ansonsten könnte man ja keine Gegenmittel oder Medikamente entwickelt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh...ja...
> weiss nun nicht, was ich davonhalten soll:
> aus nTV:
> *+++ 08:33 WHO: Ukrainische Labore sollen Krankheitserreger zerstören +++*
> Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation empfiehlt nach Informationen der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters der Ukraine, hoch gefährliche Krankheitserreger in ihren Laboren zu zerstören. So sollen mögliche Ausbreitungen nach militärischen Angriffen verhindert werden. Der Vormarsch Russlands und die Bombardierung der Städte erhöhten die Gefahr, dass Krankheitserreger, an denen in Laboren geforscht werde, durch Zerstörungen der Gebäude freigesetzt würden und sich in der Bevölkerung verbreiten könnten.


Das ist doch aber etwas völlig normales, was glaubst du wieviele Labore in Deutschland tödlichste Erreger für Menschen und Tiere gelagert haben und daran forschen?!
Gerade in Sachen Medikamenten- und Impfstoffentwicklung und auch bezogen auf Tierseuchen und die könnten auch mutieren, deshalb werden sie streng abgeschirmt in solchen Laboren gelagert.
Darüber gab es auch schon dutzende Reportagen, so besonders ist das nun nicht!

Krankheitserrreger sind nun nicht automatisch Kampfstoffe und du wirst in Deutschland garantiert einige Labore finden, wo Pest, Cholera oder dergleichen Erreger gelagert sind und daran geforscht wird.
Man denke an Ebola!


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ganz normal? Mit gefährlichen Krankheitserregern wird ja in Laboren auf der ganzen Welt gearbeitet, ansonsten könnte man ja keine Gegenmittel oder Medikamente entwickelt werden.


Da den Russen ja die Standorte ganz offensichtlich bekannt sind.
Normal wäre, wenn diese gar nicht beschossen werden würden, oder?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. März 2022)

werd mal wach ey....

dort wird gerade auf alles geballert was noch irgendwie intakt oder am leben ist. und solche labore sind sicherlich bevorzugte ziele um dem ganzen noch die krone aufsetzen zu können, indem man die propagandaschleuder ne stufe höher stellen kann.


----------



## blautemple (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da den Russen ja die Standorte ganz offensichtlich bekannt sind.
> Normal wäre, wenn diese gar nicht beschossen werden würden, oder?


Da musst du wohl Putin fragen. Ich würde fast wetten dass die schlicht nach Rechtfertigungen suchen um nicht ganz so blöd vor dem Rest der Welt dazustehen. Putin geht, durch die rigorosen Sanktionen, auch so langsam der Arsch auf Grundeis denke ich.
Da jetzt eine Verschwörung rund um Biologische Waffen rauszudrehen halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt. Meistens sind die einfachen Erklärungen auch die Richtigen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da den Russen ja die Standorte ganz offensichtlich bekannt sind.
> Normal wäre, wenn diese gar nicht beschossen werden würden, oder?


Kommt darauf an. Es könnte ja auch der Plan sein, diese absichtlcih zu beschießen, damit diese Erreger frei werden.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Kuriose Sonderregel: Facebook erlaubt Gewaltaufrufe gegen Russland
> 
> 
> Das soziale Netzwerk Facebook soll eigentlich streng gegen Gewaltaufrufe auf ...
> ...


Was erwartest du bitte bei einem Angriffskrieg in Europa, der täglich gewaltätiger gegen die Zivilbevölkerung wird und auf alles und jedes geballert wird. Glaubst du da bleiben die Leute gegen den Aggressor ruhig?
Ich schreibe das jetzt zum wiederholten Male, Krieg verändert Menschen und Gesellschaft dynamisch und um so näher sie am Kriegsgeschehen sind, desto dynamischer.

Ich meine wird haben mittlerweile Krankenhäuser, Entbindungskliniken und den Fall in einem Vorort von Kiew wo eine Mutter mit ihren 2 Kindern, gezielt auf einer Brücke unter Granatwerfer Feuer genommen wurde, aufgenommen von der New York Times Berichterstatterin, die das ganze beobachtet und dokumentiert hat.
Da glaubst du echt die Leute bleiben ruhig?


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Es könnte ja auch der Plan sein, diese absichtlcih zu beschießen, damit diese Erreger frei werden.


Glaube ich nicht, die Ukraine ist Russlands Nachbar. Was sich auch immer dort ausgebreiten sollte, würde Russland in Kürze erreichen. Die Russen bombardieren aber ziemlich dilettantisch, da reicht schon mal ein Geschoss, das daneben einschlägt, für einen Ausbruch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. März 2022)

naja, facebook/meta hat aber gerade, was politische beeinflussung angeht schon mehr als genug dreck am stecken, gerade die sollten die bälle da endlich mal sehr, sehr flach halten. ^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe das jetzt zum wiederholten Male, Krieg verändert Menschen und Gesellschaft dynamisch und um so näher sie am Kriegsgeschehen sind, desto dynamischer.


Ist schon klar und ich verstehe, warum das passiert, aber es tut nichts zur Sache den Konflikt zu beenden.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> werd mal wach ey....


bin ich schon


Jahtari schrieb:


> dort wird gerade auf alles geballert was noch irgendwie intakt oder am leben ist. und solche labore sind sicherlich bevorzugte ziele um dem ganzen noch die krone aufsetzen zu können, indem man die propagandaschleuder ne stufe höher stellen kann.


Wäre ne perfekte Chance, seitens WHO oder UNO Flugverbotszonen einzurichten...
Wäre auf die Reaktion Putins gespannt.
Offiziell kann und darf er ja gar nix dagegen haben...


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du bitte bei einem Angriffskrieg in Europa, der täglich gewaltätiger gegen die Zivilbevölkerung wird und auf alles und jedes geballert wird. Glaubst du da bleiben die Leute gegen den Aggressor ruhig?
> Ich schreibe das jetzt zum wiederholten Male, Krieg verändert Menschen und Gesellschaft dynamisch und um so näher sie am Kriegsgeschehen sind, desto dynamischer.
> 
> Ich meine wird haben mittlerweile Krankenhäuser, Entbindungskliniken und den Fall in Kiew wo eine Mutter mit ihren 2 Kindern, gezielt auf einer Brücke unter Granatwerfer Feuer genommen wird, aufgenommen von der New York Times Berichterstatterin, die das ganze beobachtet und dokumentiert hat.
> Da glaubst du echt die Leute bleiben ruhig?


Bist du ein Demokrat? Ein Techriese, der kein Staatsapparat ist, entscheidet gegen wen gehetzt werden darf. Was, wenn eines Tages Deutschland dran ist?   So weit kann man doch denken oder? Das ist eine sehr gefährliche Entwicklung, die man nicht einfach so hinnehmen darf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh...ja...
> weiss nun nicht, was ich davonhalten soll:
> aus nTV:
> *+++ 08:33 WHO: Ukrainische Labore sollen Krankheitserreger zerstören +++*


Das ist im Rahmen biochemischer Labors eine übliche Vorgehensweise, unabhängig jetzt vom Krieg. Jedes biochem. Sicherheitslabor hat für den Fall dass eine Gefahr von außen besteht genaue Vorgaben welche Erreger von wem wann wie zu zerstören sind. Eigentlich sollte das zumindest bei Erregern der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe (sofern die Ukraine solche hat) schon lange passiert sein. Denn wenn diese unkontrolliert austreten haben wir keine neue Pandemie sondern ein echtes Massensterben.

Ich bin an der Stelle aber (dank Erfahrung in dem Bereich, auch wenn ich nur bis Schutzstufe 2 rein darf) recht zuversichtlich, denn jedes solche Labor würde im Kriegsfall derartige Erreger sofort autoklavieren und selbst wenn es dazu nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hat sind die Erreger SEHR sicher verwahrt so dass selbst direkte Gebäudetreffer der Russen nicht zu einer Katastrophe führen können, das sind wirklich fette Bunker wo sowas lagert. Die einzige realistische Möglichkeit dass sowas abseits von extremen Laborunfällen austritt wäre ein Einnehmen des Labors und vorsätzliche Freisetzung - und das traue ich selbst Putin nicht zu da er damit seine eigene Armee genauso umbringt wie die feindliche (und wenn's blöd läuft je nach Erreger alle anderen auch).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Empfehlung der WHO ist nur ein umschriebenes "Jungs wenn ihr wirklich Schutzstufe 4+ Keime habt ist jetzt die Zeit die totzukochen wenn ihrs nicht sowieso schon gemacht habt". 

Offiziell hat die Ukraine jedenfalls keine solchen Erreger und keine BSL4 Labors. Wir haben übrigens gleich 4 Stück davon... das RKI selbst hat ein BSL4-Lab!


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da den Russen ja die Standorte ganz offensichtlich bekannt sind.
> Normal wäre, wenn diese gar nicht beschossen werden würden, oder?


Die beschießen auch nukleare Anlagen, wundert einen da noch etwas?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bist du ein Demokrat? Ein Techriese, der kein Staatsapparat ist, entscheidet gegen wen gehetzt werden darf. Was, wenn eines Tages Deutschland dran ist?   So weit kann man doch denken oder? Das ist eine sehr gefährliche Entwicklung, die man nicht einfach so hinnehmen darf.


Hat Deutschland vor Angriffskriege zu führen, und schreckliches Leid über Menschen zu bringen?
Hier geht es um Aggressionen gegen die russische Regierung die das ausgelöst hat!


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bist du ein Demokrat? Ein Techriese, der kein Staatsapparat ist, entscheidet gegen wen gehetzt werden darf. Was, wenn eines Tages Deutschland dran ist?   So weit kann man doch denken oder? Das ist eine sehr gefährliche Entwicklung, die man nicht einfach so hinnehmen kann.


Das Bannen von Hate-Speech sollte universell gelten.
Das oberste Prinzip der Demokratie ist: Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
Wir alle werden unglaubwürdig, wenn wir die Fundamente der Demokratie nicht achten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh...ja...
> weiss nun nicht, was ich davonhalten soll:
> aus nTV:
> *+++ 08:33 WHO: Ukrainische Labore sollen Krankheitserreger zerstören +++*
> Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation empfiehlt nach Informationen der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters der Ukraine, hoch gefährliche Krankheitserreger in ihren Laboren zu zerstören. So sollen mögliche Ausbreitungen nach militärischen Angriffen verhindert werden. Der Vormarsch Russlands und die Bombardierung der Städte erhöhten die Gefahr, dass Krankheitserreger, an denen in Laboren geforscht werde, durch Zerstörungen der Gebäude freigesetzt würden und sich in der Bevölkerung verbreiten könnten.


habe ich vorhin doch schon erwähnt. auch daher gehe ich auch die ganze zeit von "nur" krankheitserregern aus und nicht von biologischen kampfstoffen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat Deutschland vor Angriffskriege zu führen, und schreckliches Leid über Menschen zu bringen?
> Hier geht es um Aggressionen gegen die russische Regierung die das ausgelöst hat!


Versuch nicht von der Sache abzulenken. Für die Berichterstattung haben wir freie Medien. Für Diskussionen und Meinungsäußerung gibt es Foren wie z.B. hier. Hetze nur auf einer Seite zu erlauben und die andere Seite stumm zu schalten, hältst du das wirklich für angebracht? Und das macht ein Techriese, kein Staat oder ein Kontrollgremium, wie es bei der Presse gibt. Wer gibt vor, was gut oder schlecht ist? Was, wenn nicht nur gegen Russland, sondern auch russische Bürger im Ausland gehetzt wird? Kannst du dir die Folgen davon vorstellen? Alles ungefiltert?


compisucher schrieb:


> Das Bannen von Hate-Speech sollte universell gelten.
> Das oberste Prinzip der Demokratie ist: Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
> Wir alle werden unglaubwürdig, wenn wir die Fundamente der Demokratie nicht achten.


Deswegen fragte ich, ob er ein Demokrat sei. Aber anscheinend teilt er Menschen für menschwürdig und -unwürdig auf, somit ist er kein Demokrat für mich. Er hat sich selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hetze nur auf einer Seite zu erlauben und die andere Seite stumm zu schalten,


Welche Hetze wird erlaubt?


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Hetze wird erlaubt?











						Kuriose Sonderregel: Facebook erlaubt Gewaltaufrufe gegen Russland
					

Das soziale Netzwerk Facebook soll eigentlich streng gegen Gewaltaufrufe auf ...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2022)

Das kannst du auch unter freie Meinungsäußerung verbuchen. Facebook ist da ja sehr liberal.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Versuch nicht von der Sache abzulenken. Für die Berichterstattung haben wir freie Medien. Für Diskussionen und Meinungsäußerung gibt es Foren wie z.B. hier. Hetze nur auf einer Seite zu erlauben und die andere Seite stumm zu schalten, hältst du das wirklich für angebracht? Und das macht ein Techriese, kein Staat oder ein Kontrollgremium, wie es bei der Presse gibt. Wer gibt vor, was gut oder schlecht ist? Was, wenn nicht nur gegen Russland, sondern auch russische Bürger im Ausland gehetzt wird? Kannst du dir die Folgen davon vorstellen? Alles ungefiltert?


Was soll diese Propaganda?
Auf Facebook wurden russische Staatsmedien auf Grund der EU Sanktionen gesperrt (RT und Sputnik) daraufhin hat Russland Facebook in seinem Teil des Internets abgeklemmt!
Davor konnte da jeder normale Russe posten!


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich, ob er ein Demokrat sei. Aber anscheinend teilt er Menschen für menschwürdig und -unwürdig auf, somit ist er kein Demokrat für mich. Er hat sich selbst disqualifiziert.


Damit kann ich in Bezug auf Putin und seine Administration sehr gut leben, da schlafe ich trotzdem wie ein Baby!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch unter freie Meinungsäußerung verbuchen. Facebook ist da ja sehr liberal.


Wenn dann aber jemand beleidigt wird, der dir passt, ist es für dich wieder Hass und Hetze, die weg muss. Nennt sich übrigens Doppelmoral.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook wurden russische Staatsmedien auf Grund der EU Sanktionen gesperrt (RT und Sputnik) daraufhin hat Russland Facebook in seinem Teil des Internets abgeklemmt!


Du solltest dich echt mal mit der Technik des Internet befassen und nicht Bockmist erzählen. Facebook blockiert schon seit Ewigkeiten Inhalte, die denen nicht passen. Jetzt ist halt RT dran. Russland kann aber die Server von Facebook nicht einfach abklemmen, wenn die nicht in Russland stehen. Die können aber Pakete mit deren IP-Adressen (in Quelle oder Ziel) in einer Firewall droppen (sowas kann auch jeder selbst mit derWindows-FW oder iptables am eigenen PC machen). Das können die natürlich auch den ISPs aufbrummen.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch unter freie Meinungsäußerung verbuchen. Facebook ist da ja sehr liberal.


Worin genau besteht ein Unterschied zu einem Mordaufruf zu Lasten Putins oder zu Lasten Kretschmers?
Beides ist aus demokratischem und auch christlichem Blickwinkel höchst verwerflich und zu sanktionieren.

Dass Putin meiner Meinung nach wegen Völkermordes eigentlich auf die Anklagebank gehört, ist davon unbenommen.
Rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien dürfen wir aus Emotionen oder Hass aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was, wenn nicht nur gegen Russland, sondern auch russische Bürger im Ausland gehetzt wird? Kannst du dir die Folgen davon vorstellen? Alles ungefiltert?


das schließt facebook respektive meta ja wieder aus.



> Die US-Internetplattform Facebook will wegen des russischen Angriffskriegs in der Ukraine bei Hass und Gewaltaufrufen gegen die russische Regierung und ihre Streitkräfte ein Auge zudrücken.



regierung und streitkräfte


edit bezüglich compis aussage:


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, es dürfte recht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass Putin jemals in Den Haag zur Verantwortung gezogen wird.
> Und da die in hypothetischen Fall Haftstrafen verhängen, fällt juristisch die Todesstrafe schichtweg heraus.
> 
> Wenn nun die Russen -äh- selbst "Hand anlegen" würden, dann werde ich mir schlichtweg ohne schlechtes Gewissen erlauben, lediglich mit der Schulter zu zucken.
> ...





compisucher schrieb:


> Worin genau besteht ein Unterschied zu einem Mordaufruf zu Lasten Putins oder zu Lasten Kretschmers?
> Beides ist aus demokratischem und auch christlichem Blickwinkel höchst verwerflich und zu sanktionieren.
> 
> Dass Putin meiner Meinung nach wegen Völkermordes eigentlich auf die Anklagebank gehört, ist davon unbenommen.
> Rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien dürfen wir aus Emotionen oder Hass aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren.



selbst du hast dich hier schon deutlich anders geäußert, falls du das vergessen hast.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dass Putin meiner Meinung nach wegen Völkermordes eigentlich auf die Anklagebank gehört, ist davon unbenommen.
> Rechtsstaatliche Prinzipien dürfen wir aus Emotionen oder Hass aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


Stimme vollkommen zu.


juko888 schrieb:


> das schließt facebook respektive meta ja wieder aus.
> 
> 
> 
> regierung und streitkräfte











						Anfeindungen und Angriffe: Die fiesen Auswirkungen des Krieges auf russische Bürger im Ausland
					

Seit dem Krieg in der Ukraine reicht schon ein russisches Kennzeichen, um Anfeindungen ausgesetzt zu sein. Viele LKW-Fahrer haben mit Angriffen zu kämpfen. Viele russischstämmige Menschen in Deutschland haben es gerade nicht leicht.




					www.stern.de
				




Nur die registrierten Fälle, es gibt wesentlich mehr Fälle im undokumentierten, privaten Bereich. Auch die Ausnahme macht Stimmung, die dann zu solchen Fällen führen. Wir gehen doch gegen Rechtsradikale genauso vor, durch Verhinderung der Hetze. Kritik und Verurteilung sind keine Hetze. Niemand sollte die letzteren verbieten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Stimme vollkommen zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das gutheißen würde.

ich bin aber auf deine aussage eingegangen, dass auf facebook dann ja theoretisch auch russische zivilisten beleidigt werden dürften und das stimmt ganz simpel nicht.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> selbst du hast dich hier schon deutlich anders geäußert, falls du das vergessen hast.


Ich hetze nicht, ich zucke nur mit der Schulter.
Ich habe weder hier noch anderswo jemals einen aktiven Mordaufruf verlautbaren lassen.
Sind wohl 2 paar Stiefel, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich hetze nicht, ich zucke nur mit der Schulter.
> Ich habe weder hier noch anderswo jemals einen aktiven Mordaufruf verlautbaren lassen.
> Sind wohl 2 paar Stiefel, oder?


natürlich hast du nicht zu einem mord aufgerufen, aber du hast gerade eben demokratische und christliche werte erwähnt. das passt dann mit einem schulterzucken, wenn jemand (egal wer!) ermordet wird auch nicht zusammen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

Nur mal so am Rande, welchen Stellenwert hat doch gleich Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg in unserer Nachkriegsgesellschaft?
Wird er als Mörder (Versuch), wobei er glasklar ein Tatmotiv hatte oder als Widerstandskämpfer bezeichnet?
Selbst im Strafrecht gibt es Rechtfertigungsgründe, man muss sich nicht töten lassen, sondern man *darf* sich, wenn man angegriffen wird sich mit den gleichen Mitteln verdteidigen.
Bei der Drohung mit Atomwaffen, fühle ich mich persönlich bedroht!


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> natürlich hast du nicht zu einem mord aufgerufen, aber du hast gerade eben demokratische und christliche werte erwähnt. das passt dann mit einem schulterzucken, wenn jemand (egal wer!) ermordet wird auch nicht zusammen.


Ich erkenne durchaus einen Unterschied darin, ob man aktiv , wie hier diskutiert,  im Netz hetzt und jemanden aktiv den Tod wünscht, oder ob man auf eine Todesmeldung eines Menschen entweder mit Bestürzung oder mit  Gleichgültigkeit reagiert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, welchen Stellenwert hat doch gleich Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg in unserer Nachkriegsgesellschaft?
> Wird er als Mörder (Versuch) oder als Widerstandskämpfer bezeichnet?


Gutes Argument.
Aber wir sprachen über Hetze im Netz und nicht über die Tat eines Mutigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich erkenne durchaus einen Unterschied darin, ob man aktiv , wie hier diskutiert,  im Netz hetzt und jemanden aktiv den Tod wünscht, oder ob man auf eine Todesmeldung eines Menschen entweder mit Bestürzung oder mit  Gleichgültigkeit reagiert.


unterschied ja, vereinbar mit (von dir erwähnten) christlichen werten? beides de facto nicht.


aber ist mir nun auch egal. hier sind mir mittlerweile eh zu viele kommentatoren unterwegs, die irgendwie nur noch versuchen darüber zu sprechen wie schlimm doch viele dinge für die armen armen russen sind. während eben jene unschuldige menschen in ihrem nachbarstaat ermorden.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> aber ist mir nun auch egal. hier sind mir mittlerweile eh zu viele kommentatoren unterwegs, die irgendwie nur noch versuchen darüber zu sprechen wie schlimm doch viele dinge für die armen armen russen sind. während eben jene unschuldige menschen in ihrem nachbarstaat ermorden.


Sehr guter Punkt und etwas das mich seit Jahren bei allen Putin Apologeten egal ob prominent oder in jeglichen Foren maßlos verstört und aufregt.
Eine völlige Empathielosigkeit in allen Bereichen gegenüber den Menschen in der Ukraine oder auch den Ängsten der Bevölkerungen die sehr willentlich der Nato beigetreten sind. Wie man sieht werden diese Ängste ja jetzt voll bestätigt.


----------



## Poulton (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein Techriese, der kein Staatsapparat ist, entscheidet gegen wen gehetzt werden darf.


Zeig in einem Stream wie man es sich nakend am Nacktbadestrand gemütlich macht - innerhalb von Sekunden wird der Stream beendet.
Zeig in einem Stream wie man Menschen ermordert (siehe die Livestreams von Amokläufen) - es dauert ewig und drei Tage bis der Stream abgeschalten wird und man diskutiert erstmal darüber, ob es verhältnismäßig war.
"Social" Media wie es leibt und lebt und eine zugrunde liegende Definition von "Social", wo man nur noch das Weite suchen kann.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> aber ist mir nun auch egal. hier sind mir mittlerweile eh zu viele kommentatoren unterwegs, die irgendwie nur noch versuchen darüber zu sprechen wie schlimm doch viele dinge für die armen armen russen sind. während eben jene unschuldige menschen in ihrem nachbarstaat ermorden.


Es ist nicht egal.
Wir diskutieren streng genommen über unseren eigenen Wertehorizont.
Diese Diskussion ist wichtig.
Ich bin weder Putin-Versteher noch billige ich in irgend einer Form den Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine, sondern verurteile ihn auf das Schärfste.
Es ist aber meines Erachtens wichtig, dass wir uns alle bewusst sind, wofür wir eigentlich hier verbal und die Ukrainer real und blutig kämpfen müssen.
Wenn wir unseren eigenen Wertekompass aus Hass verlieren, sind wir nicht besser als die Angreifer.

Sind wir uns aber bewußt, dass wir uns an der Grenze des Erträglichen bewegen um dem Gegner Einhalt zu gebieten, sind wir in der Lage zu einem viel späteren Zeitpunkt auch wieder Versöhnung anzubieten.

Willy Brandt hat mit seinem Kniefall genau darum gebeten, obwohl wir Millionen von Polen auf dem Gewissen hatten.
und es wurde ihm gewährt.
Diese Tür darf nie abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sind wir uns aber bewußt, dass wir uns an der Grenze des Erträglichen bewegen um dem Gegner Einhalt zu gebieten, sind wir in der Lage zu einem viel späteren Zeitpunkt auch wieder Versöhnung anzubieten.
> 
> Willy Brandt hat mit seinem Kniefall genau darum gebeten, obwohl wir Millionen von Polen auf dem Gewissen hatten.
> und es wurde ihm gewährt.
> Diese Tür darf nie abgeschlossen sein.


Hey moment mal!
Hier ging es explizit um Putin und seine Helfeshelfer und nicht um das russische Volk oder allgemein russische Menschen. Und natürlich kann und muss  man Versöhnung anbieten, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist und auch Reue gezeigt wurde. Schon alleine auf grund unserer eigenen Vergangenheit und unserer eigenen Werte.

Aber es ist eben Willy Brandt niedergekniet und nicht Adolf Hitler oder einer seiner Schergen, darin liegt hier der Unterschied.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> werd mal wach ey....
> 
> dort wird gerade auf alles geballert was noch irgendwie intakt oder am leben ist. und solche labore sind sicherlich bevorzugte ziele um dem ganzen noch die krone aufsetzen zu können, indem man die propagandaschleuder ne stufe höher stellen kann.


Da sieht man, was blinde Propaganda macht. Schau dir bitte die Weltkarte an, am besten, wo man Deutschland, Polen, Russland und die Ukraine sieht.  Dann überlege dir kurz, wen es unmittelbar treffen würde, falls es einen Strahlungsvorfall oder Seuchenausbruch geben sollte. Zusätzlich, berechne den Abstand vom Kraftwerk zu Moskau und zu Berlin.
Nachdem du mit allem fertig bist, erzähle mir dann kurz, wozu solche Nachrichten gut sein könnten. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf. Ich werde dir danach erzählen, was eher vorgefallen war.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da sieht man, was blinde Propagands macht. Schau dir bitte die Weltkarte an, am besten, wo man Deutschland, Polen, Russland und die Ukraine sieht.  Dann überlege dir kurz, wen es unmittelbar treffen würde, falls es einen Strahlungsvorfall oder Seuchenausbruch geben sollte. Zusätzlich, berechne den Abstand vom Kraftwerk zu Moskau und zu Berlin.
> Nachdem du mit allem fertig bist, erzähle mir dann kurz, wozu solche Nachrichten gut sein könnten. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf. Ich werde dir danach erzählen, was eher vorgefallen war.


Also die Bilder von den Kämpfen am und um das Atomkraftwerk gibt es, genauso wie den Brand in der Kraftwerksanlage.
Anscheinend meinst du ja dann die Ukrainer hätten Gründe ihr eigenes Atomkraftwerk zu beschießen und ihr Land und die Bevölkerung zu verseuchen.
Übrigens wenn 5 Meiler wegen einer Kettenreaktion hochgehen, ist es ziemlich egal, ob man in Kiew, Moskau oder Berlin sitzt, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. nur die Zeitachse ist verschieden!


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also die Bilder von den Kämpfen am und um das Atomkraftwerk gibt es, genauso wie den Brand in der Kraftwerksanlage.
> Anscheinend meinst du ja dann die Ukrainer hätten Gründe ihr eigenes Atomkraftwerk zu beschießen und ihr Land und die Bevölkerung zu verseuchen.
> Übrigens wenn 5 Meiler wegen einer Kettenreaktion hochgehen, ist es ziemlich egal, ob man in Kiew, Moskau oder Berlin sitzt, das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. nur die Zeitachse ist verschieden!


Nein, weder die Ukrainer noch die Russen wollen/wollten die Anlagen in die Luft jagen. Jahtari meinte, die Russen würden gezielt und bevorzugt solche Ziele zerbomben. Die Kämpfe fanden um  die Anlagen herum statt. Sie wurden besetzt. Wenn man sich die Karte anschaut, ist der kürzeste Weg von rusischer Grenze nach Kiev durch Tschernobyl, deswegen haben sie den Ort samt Anlage zuerst eingenommen.
Diese Nachrichten sind reine Propaganda seitens der Ukraine, weil ihnen so langsam die Puste ausgeht. Sie wollen unbedingt um jeden Preis, dass sich Nato in den Konflikt einmischt. Mehr als Waffen- und Materiallieferungen können wir aber nicht machen, sonst besteht die Gefahr des dritten Weltkriegs. Die Presse nimmt solche Meldungen aber gerne an, um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten. Dann gibt es Kollegen wie Jahtari, die dem auch noch Glauben schenken.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nein, weder die Ukrainer noch die Russen wollen/wollten die Anlagen in die Luft jagen. Jahtari meinte, die Russen würden gezielt und bevorzugt solche Ziele zerbomben. Die Kämpfe fanden um  die Anlagen herum statt. Sie wurden besetzt. Wenn man sich die Karte anschaut, ist der kürzeste Weg von rusischer Grenze nach Kiev durch Tschernobyl, deswegen haben sie den Ort samt Anlage zuerst eingenommen.
> Diese Nachrichten sind reine Propaganda seitens der Ukraine, weil ihnen so langsam die Puste ausgeht. Sie wollen unbedingt um jeden Preis, dass sich Nato in den Konflikt einmischt. Mehr als Waffen- und Materiallieferungen können wir aber nicht machen, sonst besteht die Gefahr des dritten Weltkriegs. Die Presse nimmt solche Meldungen aber gerne an, um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten. Dann gibt es Kollegen wie Jahtari, die dem auch noch Glauben schenken.


Ich rede um den Kampf von Saporischschja, dazu gibt es hunderte Bilder und Videosequenzen der Werkskameras, wie dort gekämpft wurde und die Anlage beschossen wurde.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mehr als Waffen- und Materiallieferungen können wir aber nicht machen, sonst besteht die Gefahr des dritten Weltkriegs.


Da sind wir mal einer Meinung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

wurden nun eigentlich seit kriegsanfang schon nvidia, ubisoft und samsung in recht großem stil gehackt? 
ist das bloß ein zufall? weiß man bei irgendeinem der unternehmen welche hacker-gruppe dahinter steckt?

ist ohne nachweise natürlich etwas ot, aber kann das ein zufall sein?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ist ohne nachweise natürlich etwas ot, aber kann das ein zufall sein?


Kann, muss aber nicht. Angriffe auf solche Unternehmen finden regelmäßig statt. Im Internet ist es praktisch normal, dass Leute versuchen, in Systeme einzudringen, sehe ich selbst bei FTP und SSH.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann, muss aber nicht. Angriffe auf solche Unternehmen finden regelmäßig statt. Im Internet ist es praktisch normal, dass Leute versuchen, in Systeme einzudringen, sehe ich selbst bei FTP und SSH.


das ist klar, aber in der fülle jetzt gerade, so kurz (für die ukrainer natürlich schon eine ewigkeit ) nach kriegsbeginn... naja, muss nichts heißen, finde das aber zumindest erwähnenswert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das ist klar, aber in der fülle jetzt gerade, so kurz (für die ukrainer natürlich schon eine ewigkeit ) nach kriegsbeginn... naja, muss nichts heißen, finde das aber zumindest erwähnenswert.


Ich finde es mittlerweile echt affig, wie jetzt überall vor Cyberangriffen aus Russland gewarnt wurde. Schon die ganze Zeit ist jeder Rechner, der mit dem Internet verbunden ist, massiven Angriffsversuchen ausgesetzt. Jeder, der irgendeinen Serverdienst betreibt, kennt das.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da sieht man, was blinde Propaganda macht. Schau dir bitte die Weltkarte an, am besten, wo …



geh woanders hausieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

edit: ist es nicht wert.


edit 2: hat hier noch irgendwer eine pn einer bestimmten person bezüglich russischer opfer bekommen? frage ganz allgemein um herauszufinden, ob hier nun eine systematische pro-russische beeinflussung versucht wird.

nicht auf den kommentar hier, sondern bitte per pn antworten, wenn geboten.


----------



## Don-71 (11. März 2022)

Wenn es stimmt ist Herr Putin wohl sehr schwer frustiert und sauer und lässt das jetzt wohl an seinem erweiterten Umfeld in Geheimdienst und Armee raus









						Putin lässt Köpfe rollen: Acht Generäle gefeuert
					

Drei russische Generäle sind im Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine bereits gefallen. Nun meldet der ukrainische Geheimdienst, dass acht weitere gefeuert wurden. Dass Putin frustriert ist, bekommen auch Geheimdienstler in Moskau zu spüren: Sie stehen unter Hausarrest, verrät ein Kremlkenner.




					www.n-tv.de
				




8 Generäle und zwei FSB Direktoren ist selbst für russische Verhältnisse harter Tobak, die nächsten Tage werden zeigen, ob es stimmt und wie es weitergeht, ob die Herren noch lange am Leben sind, steht wohl in den Sternen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (11. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne kommt auf die Person an, beim Drachenlord wurde das jahrelang vom Staat geduldet.


Was wurde da geduldet? Dass sich Leute vor seinem Haus versammeln?
Das stimmt doch gar nicht.
Es gab dort seit Jahren eine entsprechende Allgemeinverfügung und die Polizei hat dort zigmal täglich vorbei geschaut und Platzverweise verteilt.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

> Der Google-Videoservice Youtube sperrt fortan Kanäle, in denen der Angriff Russlands auf die Ukraine geleugnet wird. "Unser Gemeinschaftrichtlinien verbieten Inhalte, die gut dokumentierte gewalttätige Ereignisse leugnen, verharmlosen oder trivialisieren", sagte ein Youtube-Sprecher der Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Deshalb entferne man Inhalte über die russische Invasion in der Ukraine, die gegen diese Richtlinien verstoßen.
> 
> "Im Einklang damit sperren wir ab sofort auch Youtube-Kanäle, die mit russischen staatlich finanzierten Medien in Verbindung stehen - und zwar weltweit." In den staatlichen russischen Medien wird die Invasion in der Regel als friedenserhaltende oder befreiende Operation bezeichnet. Außerdem wird immer wieder behauptet, dass Kriegsopfer in Wahrheit nur Krisenakteure seien. Diese Propaganda werde nun von Youtube verbannt.
> 
> Youtube wird von den Menschen in Russland intensiv genutzt, während Facebook dort nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


Quelle: Youtube sperrt Leugner der russischen Invasion

Finde ich richtig so!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Youtube sperrt Leugner der russischen Invasion
> 
> 1,2,3... @DJKuhpisse


Was hat das jetzt mit mir zu tun? Was willst du mir da jetzt wieder unterstellen? Wo habe ich hier gesagt, dass es keinen Angriff gab?


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit mir zu tun? Was willst du mir da jetzt wieder unterstellen? Wo habe ich hier gesagt, dass es keinen Angriff gab?


Keine Zensur in deinen Augen von YouTube? Das überrascht mich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Zensur in deinen Augen von YouTube? Das überrascht mich.


Nennt sich Tech-Censorship, aber es ist mir da egal, denn ich boykottiere YT schon lange und es fehlt mir keineswegs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Zensur in deinen Augen von YouTube? Das überrascht mich.


naja, muss zugeben, das war nicht sehr geschickt. habe das ebenso als unterstellung verstanden wie er.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> naja, muss zugeben, das war nicht sehr geschickt. habe das ebenso als unterstellung verstanden wie er.


Wieso er schreit doch sonst immer deswegen gleich Zensur wenn was gesperrt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso er schreit doch sonst immer deswegen gleich Zensur wenn was gesperrt wird.


Es ist für mich ein Unterschied, ob das vom Staat erzwungen wird oder ob das eine privates Unternehmen im Rahmen von "Tech-Censorship" macht. Ich boykottiere diese Platformen schon länger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso er schreit doch sonst immer deswegen gleich Zensur wenn was gesperrt wird.


darum geht es nicht. man kann das halt sehr schnell sehr einfach so verstehen, dass du ihn als leugner der invasion bezeichnest. war zumindest auch mein erster gedanke. (erst recht für leute, die vielleicht vorheriges hier nicht gelesen haben)


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> darum geht es nicht. man kann das halt sehr schnell sehr einfach so verstehen, dass du ihn als leugner der invasion bezeichnest. war zumindest auch mein erster gedanke. (erst recht für leute, die vielleicht vorheriges hier nicht gelesen haben)


Ja ok. Dann entschuldige ich mich. Als  Invasions-Leugner wollte ich @DJKuhpisse  nicht darstellen. 

*Edit:* Habe es auch editiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Dann entschuldige ich mich. Als  Invasions-Leugner wollte ich @DJKuhpisse  nicht darstellen.
> 
> *Edit:* Habe es auch editiert.


kann schnell missverständnisse geben, finde deine reaktion auf die aufklärung aber top!


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2022)

Woha: 








						Drohne sowjetischer Bauart stürzt über Zagreb ab
					

Der Absturz einer Drohne über einem Park in Zagreb gibt Rätsel auf. Kam die Tupolew aus der Ukraine oder von russischen Kräften? Ungarn demonstriert seine Wachsamkeit: Man habe das Flugobjekt ständig auf dem Schirm gehabt.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

> Die Vereinten Nationen haben nach eigenen Angaben Informationen über den völkerrechtswidrigen Einsatz von Streumunition durch die Truppen Russlands im Ukraine-Krieg. Es lägen „glaubwürdige Berichte über den Einsatz von Streumunition durch russische Streitkräfte auch in besiedelten Gebieten“ vor, sagte die UN-Beauftragte für politische Angelegenheiten, Rosemary DiCarlo, am Freitag (11.03.2022) bei einer Dringlichkeitssitzung des UN-Sicherheitsrates in New York
> 
> Dabei handle sich um „willkürliche Angriffe“, die dazu bestimmt seien, unterschiedslos militärische Ziele und Zivilisten oder zivile Objekte zu treffen. Diese seien nach dem humanitären Völkerrecht verboten und könnten zusammen mit dem Flächenbombardement von Gebieten Kriegsverbrechen darstellen. Zudem seien den Vereinten Nationen 26 Angriffe auf Gesundheitseinrichtungen in der Ukraine bekannt, bei denen zwölf Menschen gestorben seien. Darunter soll auch der Angriff auf eine Klinik in der Stadt Mariupol seien. Diese Attacken seien uneingeschränkt zu verurteilen.


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: UN haben Hinweise auf Kriegsverbrechen Russlands - Einsatz von Streumunition 

Da werden wohl leider noch mehr dazu kommen. Weil es Russland einen Sch**ssdreck interessiert.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: UN haben Hinweise auf Kriegsverbrechen Russlands - Einsatz von Streumunition
> 
> Da werden wohl leider noch mehr dazu kommen. Weil es Russland einen Sch**ssdreck interessiert.


Leider, wobei in den ersten zwei Tagen war das noch ein recht humaner Krieg, für russische Verhältnisse meine ich. Das waren noch Zeiten als Putin vom Russenreich träumen durfte.. 

Jetzt träumt der arme von Javelins und Stinger. Seine Träume müssen schrecklich sein, gemessen daran was er alles in den Topf wirft um Kiew zu erreichen. Ein Angriff auf Kiev in einem Marsch-Rekordtempo wie bei Siegesparaden auf dem roten Platz. 

Er ist jetzt auch gewitzter und hat dazu gelernt. Tanklaster schickt er nun komplett ungeschützt, bis zu zwölf 40 Tonner Kanonenfutter, platt gewalzt binnen Sekunden. Aber egal sind ja nur Menschen, kann man verheizen. "Die Nächten bitte für Russland sterben.. Freiwillige vor, ok dann eben du, du und du."

Man schickt eben so viel Kanonenfutter rein dass einfach nicht alle fallen können, und wer die erste Hölle überlebt kämpft dann eben um sein Leben.

Stalin lässt Grüßen, lang lebe die Sovietun.. ähhh Russland. 
Hurrraaaa


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

> Putin tobt, weil die Truppen seine Ziele nicht erreichen. Ex-Nato-Oberbefehlshaber Clark sieht Chancen, sie mit etwas mehr westlicher Unterstützung zu schlagen.
> 
> Wladimir Putin hatte sich einen Blitzkrieg vorgestellt. Rascher Vorstoß nach Kiew, Sturz der Regierung Selenskyj, ein Marionettenregime als Ersatz, das sich bedingungslos Russland unterstellt. Und dann entscheiden, welche ehemalige Sowjetrepublik als nächstes dran ist: Moldawien und/oder die Baltischen Staaten.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Nun wird sogar ein Sieg der Ukraine denkbar

Ich würde es mir für sie wünschen.  Aber schade wegen den Verlusten. Auch gerade in der Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Nun wird sogar ein Sieg der Ukraine denkbar


Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, für Russland wäre das ein totaler Imageschaden, den die auf keine Fall wollen und mit aller Gewalt zu verhindern versuchen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir für sie wünschen.  Aber schade wegen den Verlusten. Auch gerade in der Zivilbevölkerung.


Und ob die das halten können ist die andere Frage, friedlich wird das m.E. eher nicht werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. März 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Was wurde da geduldet? Dass sich Leute vor seinem Haus versammeln?
> Das stimmt doch gar nicht.
> Es gab dort seit Jahren eine entsprechende Allgemeinverfügung und die Polizei hat dort zigmal täglich vorbei geschaut und Platzverweise verteilt.



Dann soll sich nen Lauterbach auch nicht beschweren der sagt ja auch zwischen den Zeilen: "Kommt zu mir "


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, für Russland wäre das ein totaler Imageschaden, den die auf keine Fall wollen und mit aller Gewalt zu verhindern versuchen.


In Finnland hatten sie wohl 1939 auch eine Klatsche bekommen und mußten das Land wieder verlassen.
Und in Afghanistan damals gegen die Mudschahidin auch welche mit amerikanischen Waffen beliefert wurden.
Allerdings haben die Amis die afghanischen Kämpfer wohl später im Stich gelassen und deswegen entstand auch der Hass auf Amerika. U.a. durch  Osama bin Laden.

Ohne ihre Luftüberlegenheit wären die Russen schon längst aufgeschmissen.
Aber bemerkenswert, dass die ukrainischen Armee, trotzdem noch russische Hubschrauber und Flieger vom Himmel holt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne ihre Luftüberlegenheit wären die Russen schon längst aufgeschmissen.


Jede moderne Armee, die nicht versucht überwiegend asymmetrisch zu kämpfen, wie die Ukrainer seit der Invasion an sehr vielen Stellen (Nachschubslinien und herrangeführte Verstärkungen sind bei ihnen sehr beliebte Ziele, weil man sie von russischer Seite nicht ausreichend geschützt bekommt, daher auch primär die sehr hohen Verluste auf russischer Seite), wäre ohne Luftunterstützung ziemlich aufgeschmissen, da bildet die russische nunmal keinerlei Ausnahme.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber bemerkenswert, dass die ukrainischen Armee, trotzdem noch russische Hubschrauber und Flieger vom Himmel holt.


Was daran jetzt übermäßig bemerkenswert?

Die Ukrainer haben (abseits der urbanen Gebiete) keine richtig feste Frontlinie, die über weite relativ offene gut lokalisierbare Flächen verläuft, entsprechend nützt es der russischen Luftwaffe nahezu gar nichts aus großen Höhen (über 3000m) Luftschläge auszuführen (außer man will große Flächen recht unpräzise bombadieren) und müssen sie aus relativ niedrigen Höhen angreifen, um wenigstens so halbwegs verlässlich lokalisierte Stellungen treffen zu können (gerade in ehr urbanen Gebieten).

Unter 3000m aber werden die russischen Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber zu ziemlich einfachen Zielen für Strela-2 und Stinger und entsprechend gelingt es den ukrainischen Streitkräften auch mit relativer Regelmäßigkeit russische Maschinen vom Himmel zu holen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. März 2022)

Der dritte russische General von 20 is gefallen:








						A third Russian general has been killed as the war intensifies, Ukraine claims
					

Major General Andrey Kolesnikov's reported death marks the third top Russian general to be killed since the invasion began just over two weeks ago.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. März 2022)

Ich hatte echt die Hoffnung das dies nur ein Manöver ist und keiner im 21. Jahrhundert einen Angriffskrieg startet. Ich finde die russische/sowjetische Geschichte echt interessant und wollte so gern einige Städte besuchen. Klar das die "einfachen" Bürger da kaum Einfluss haben und gerade jetzt noch weniger.

Hab mir auch mal den Link mit maphub angeschaut und was ich da sehe ist einfach nur traurig. Für mich waren die Russen ein starkes traditionelles Volk und nun sehe ich sowas. Ein Panzer zerstört einfach so ein zivil Fahrzeug was sogar anhält. Klar ist dies nur ein Bruchteil und es wäre eine Farce  dies auf die Bevölkerung zu reflektieren aber dennoch, einfach nur traurig. Ich arbeite auch mit vielen Russen zusammen und kenne keinen der dies Unterstützt. Eher erzählen jene das sie hier und da "seltsame" Kommentare hören.

What ever, für mich war  Russland ein Volk was versucht ein Pfad zu finden und bevor es endlich ankommt ruiniert ein Trottel alles.

Wenn ich Russland höre denke ich hieran: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjZrV4wbdnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beendet endlich diesen Mist! Das ist so grausam war dort passiert. Scheiß verdammter Krieg, nur weil ein Trottel Risiko spielen will. Ich hoffe so sehr das die Ukraine jenen den Arsch aufreißt und diese Person einfach im Exil in Vergessenheit gerät. Glaube kaum das jener je Verurteilt wird. Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was daran jetzt übermäßig bemerkenswert?


Weil sie selber kaum noch eine eigene funktionierende Luftwaffe haben.
Die wurde ja Ziel zahlreicher Luftangriffe und größtenteils schon am Boden zerstört.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unter 3000m aber werden die russischen Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber zu ziemlich einfachen Zielen für Strela-2 und Stinger und entsprechend gelingt es den ukrainischen Streitkräften auch mit relativer Regelmäßigkeit russische Maschinen vom Himmel zu holen.


Das man damit auch Flugzeuge vom Himmel holen kann hätte ich nicht gedacht.  Ich dachte eher nur Hubschrauber.


*Edit:*

Jetzt haben die Russen wohl doch mehr Erfolge erzielt und der Gürtel um Kiew schnallt sich enger

Russische Offensiven auf Kiew teils erfolgreich – das geschah in der Nacht


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das man damit auch Flugzeuge vom Himmel holen kann hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich dachte eher nur Hubschrauber.


Die modernen Stingers können alles vom Himmel holen, die Strelas eher Hubschrauber oder ein sich dämlich anstellendes Erdkampfflugzeug.
Da gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede.

Ich halte Nightslavers Analyse für zu schön gefärbt, wir sehen keine russischen Schwerpunkte, die viel gepriesenen russischen Bataillonskampfgruppen (



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpSjb5ZfgnY:168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


), sind anscheinend weder in der Lage *selbständig* zu operieren, noch scheint irgenwie eine Logistik zu funktionieren.
Wir haben 14 Tage nach Kriegsbeginn weder eine Tiefe Operation noch eine irgendwie funktionierende Logistik abseits von Hauptstraßen und nicht eingebettet in den Hauptteil der Armeen gesehen.
Insoweit kann man den Ansatz der selbständigen Bataillonskampfgruppen stand Heute, als massiv gescheitert ansehen, da anscheinend weder die Ausbildung (hier auch der mitdenkende Soldat), noch die Logistik ansatzweise ausreichend erscheint oder funktioniert
Die Ukraine kontrolliert 14 Tage nach Angriffsbeginn immer noch das Dreieck Dnipro, Charkiw,  Poltawa und Krementschuk und damit alle Hauptverkehrsstraßen/Stränge der Ostukraine, von der Westukraine reden wir gar nicht. Ich stimme deiner Analyse zu, wenn die russische Luftwaffe nicht den Himmel kontrollieren würde, wären die Probleme noch massiver, als sie ohnehin sind.
Allerdings kommt in den nächsten Tagen die Masse der russischen Walze zum Einsatz, da die Armee umgruppiert und zu ihren alten Doktrien wohl zurückkehrt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

Das wird wohl im Endeffekt auf eine Art Abnutzungskrieg hinauslaufen 

Neben all dem Leid,
wird auch die Diplomatie hoffentlich wieder mehr agieren können.
Neben faulen Kompromissen müssen dann aber auch,
die Hauptverantwortlichen für diese Kriegsverbrechen zur Verantwortung gezogen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> die Hauptverantwortlichen für diese Kriegsverbrechen zur Verantwortung gezogen müssen.


Das wird leider nicht passieren. Dafür müsste man Putin und seinen Generalstab schon festnehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wird leider nicht passieren. Dafür müsste man Putin und seinen Generalstab schon festnehmen.


Warte mal ab,

Osama bin Laden wähnte sich in Pakistan auch in Sicherheit ...


----------



## Tekkla (12. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab,
> 
> Osama bin Laden wähnte sich in Pakistan auch in Sicherheit ...


Man knipst als Außenseiter keine Staatschefs einer Atommacht in dessen eigenem Land aus. Nein, so etwas wird nicht passieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man knipst als Außenseiter keine Staatschefs einer Atommacht in dessen eigenem Land aus. Nein, so etwas wird nicht passieren.


Das ginge nur wenn es jemand aus seinen eigenen Reihen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man knipst als Außenseiter keine Staatschefs einer Atommacht in dessen eigenem Land aus. Nein, so etwas wird nicht passieren.


Ein Autounfall, kaputte Flugzeugtriebwerke oder eine versehendliche Dosis an Nawitschok,
alles ist möglich ....
Was glaubst du denn was passiert,
wenn es den Oligarchen richtig ans Geld geht?


----------



## Tekkla (12. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Autounfall, kaputte Flugzeugtriebwerke oder eine versehendliche Dosis an Nawitschok,
> alles ist möglich ....
> Was glaubst du denn was passiert,
> wenn es den Oligarchen richtig ans Geld geht?


Das sind dann keine Leute von Außen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Schon bisschen makaber, dass es alle paar Seiten hier im Thread darum geht, wie man sich Putins Tod durch Hitmans ausmalt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das sind dann keine Leute von Außen.


Ja klar, 
der Widerstand wird innerhalb des Landes mitzunehmender Dauer des Krieges ansteigen.

Ein Kopfgeld von ein paar Millionen,
wird das Problem schon lösen ...


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schon bisschen makaber, dass es alle paar Seiten hier im Thread darum geht, wie man sich Putins Tod durch Hitmans ausmalt.


Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich. Soviele Menschenleben die er schon auf dem Gewissen hat. Soviel Leid er schon verursacht hat. Nicht nur in der Ukraine.
Andere Option wäre es ihn vor ein Kriegsgericht zu stellen. Aber wer soll ihn verhaften? Und wie?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Kopfgeld von ein paar Millionen,
> wird das Problem schon lösen ...


Ein russischer Geschäftsmann hat schon angeblich ein Kopfgeld von 1 Million Dollar auf ihn ausgesetzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Wäre ein Putsch von innen in Russland ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario? 

Ernsthafte Frage an die Expertise dieser Runde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Andere Option wäre es ihn vor ein Kriegsgericht zu stellen. Aber wer soll ihn verhaften? Und wie?


Der würde sich eher vorher die Kugel geben. Oder an nem Herzinfarkt sterben.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der würde sich eher vorher die Kugel geben. Oder an nem Herzinfarkt sterben.


Ich glaube auch das er sich vorher selber umbringen würde. Wie Adolf damals das feige Schw**n.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wäre ein Putsch von innen in Russland ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario?
> 
> Ernsthafte Frage an die Expertise dieser Runde.


Ich bin zwar kein Experte. Aber das wäre durchaus möglich denke ich.
Vor allem wenn seine Leute erkennen, dass er nicht mehr normal im Kopf ist und seinem Land mehr schadet als nutzt.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wäre ein Putsch von innen in Russland ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario?
> 
> Ernsthafte Frage an die Expertise dieser Runde.


Das ist schwer zu sagen. 

Falls die Sanktionen wirklich greifen sollten,
wird auch das "normale" russische Volk das spüren,
und zwar heftig.

Inwiefern jetzt Widerstand gegen Putin aufgebaut werden kann,
ist fraglich,
die meisten Oppositionellen sitzen ja schon im Knast ...


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wäre ein Putsch von innen in Russland ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario?
> 
> Ernsthafte Frage an die Expertise dieser Runde.


Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, das Putin noch der Boss ist. Ein Putsch ist so ziemlich die einzige Möglichkeit, wie Russland als Russland noch irgendwie sauber aus der Sache rauskommt...das funktioniert aber auch nur, wenn das Militär nicht alles mögliche meuchelt, was denen im Weg steht.
Eventuell liegt es daran, das man im Optimalfall alle 3 Rotknopfköfferleins gleichzeit sicherstellen muss.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das er sich vorher selber umbringen würde. Wie Adolf damals das feige Schw**n.


Ich hab gehört, der reitet auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes auf nem Dino mit kurzen Ärmchen rum...^^


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wäre ein Putsch von innen in Russland ein sehr unwahrscheinliches Szenario?
> 
> Ernsthafte Frage an die Expertise dieser Runde.


Vorzustellen wäre es, abhängig vom Kriegsverlauf. Vorallem in Russland ist es sehr wohl möglich dass sich die Russen bei Putin mit der Kugel bedanken wenn er es hart versaut. Das FSB selbst oder jemand von außen.

Putin könnte aber bald abgelöst werden weil er vermutlich seit Jahren schwer krank ist. Man spricht hier von seiner letzten Schlacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin könnte aber bald abgelöst werden weil er vermutlich seit Jahren schwer krank ist. Man spricht hier von seiner letzten Schlacht.


Gibt es zur Krankheit weitere Infos?
Sonst wirkte der Mann eigentlich körperlich recht gesund, der hat Judo gemacht, nicht geraucht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Schwere Krankheit kann alles heißen und solange es kein Krebs im Endstadium ist, muss es nicht unbedingt ein Ende in absehbarer Zeit bedeuten. Heutzutage sind viele "Schwerkranke" durch moderner Medizin manchmal sogar Jahrzehntelang lebensfähig.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin könnte aber bald abgelöst werden weil er vermutlich seit Jahren schwer krank ist.


Ich dachte eigentlich dass das unbestätigte Gerüchte sind.

Und zum Thema Putsch: Man muß zwischen "Putsch" und "Revolution" unterscheiden denke ich.
Ein Putsch wird in der Regel von Regierungsbeamten und Militärs durchgeführt.
Revolutionen sind eher Volksaufstände.

So habe ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich dass das unbestätigte Gerüchte sind.
> 
> Nee, da gibt es schon Gerüchte,


das er ernsthaft an Parkinson erkrankt sein soll,
so wie Hitler damals


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Bezüglich den Mordfantasien, die manche User hier fabulieren. Das scheint nun in noch "weiterer Ferne" gerückt zu sein. Neueste Aufnahmen zeigen nämlich, dass Putins Sicherheitsvorkehrungen drastisch verschärft wurden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. März 2022)

ich trau mich ja fast nicht mehr, auf ihn hier aufmerksam zu machen (seinetwillen!), aber...


----------



## Tekkla (12. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, der reitet auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes auf nem Dino mit kurzen Ärmchen rum...^^


Nein, in der Hohlerde, zu der man über einen Eingang in Neuschwabenland kommt.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

> Russland hat mit Angriffen auf westliche Waffenlieferungen in der Ukraine gedroht. Der stellvertretende Außenminister Russlands, Sergej Rjabkow, betonte, seine Regierung habe die USA bereits vor dem "orchestrierten Hereinpumpen von Waffen durch eine Reihe von Staaten" als "gefährlichen Schritt" gewarnt. Solche Konvois seien für das russische Militär "legitime Ziele".


Quelle: Russland droht mit Angriffen auf Waffenlieferungen

Habe schon geahnt das sowas kommt. Die sind ja nicht doof. Hoffentlich eskaliert das nicht.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland droht mit Angriffen auf Waffenlieferungen
> 
> Habe schon geahnt das sowas kommt. Die sind ja nicht doof. Hoffentlich eskaliert das nicht.


Was soll denn da eskalieren bzw. nicht eskalieren?^^
Bomben/Raketen drauf und gut is...aus russischer Sicht.

Du musst auch nicht immer dieses "Hoffentlich" irgendwie unterbringen...Putin and Friends sind keine Kindergartenkinder, sondern alte Männer mit Macht, die sich so richtig verkalkuliert haben und jetzt mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln noch was reißen müssen, um nicht ganz so dämlich dazustehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe schon geahnt das sowas kommt. Die sind ja nicht doof. Hoffentlich eskaliert das nicht.


Wäre halt sinnvoll gewesen, sich da nicht als EU aktiv durch die Lieferungen in den Konflikt einzumischen. Aber die haben es so gewollt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland droht mit Angriffen auf Waffenlieferungen
> 
> Habe schon geahnt das sowas kommt. Die sind ja nicht doof. Hoffentlich eskaliert das nicht.


Das ist eher Kindergeburtstag, weil bei mehreren anderen Agenturen, er davon spricht das solche Konvois auf dem Gebiet der Ukraine zu legitimen Zielen werden könnten, was ja richtig ist. 

Das hier ist viel heftiger, weil sich die Finnen und Schweden noch mehr Gedanken machen werden und die Nato sich garantiert nicht ihr Vorgehen auf ihrem eigenen Territorium diktiern lässt.



> *Russland warnt vor Nato-Verstärkungen im Baltikum*​
> Russland hat vor einer weiteren Stärkung der Nato-Präsenz im Baltikum gewarnt. „Der Aufbau von Nato-Truppen und -Infrastruktur direkt an unseren Grenzen sowie Pläne für ihren dauerhaften Einsatz sind offen gesagt eine Provokation und *führen zu einer deutlichen Zunahme der Konfrontation im Baltikum*“, sagte der Direktor für Europapolitik im russischen Außenministerium, Sergej Beljajew, am Samstag der Agentur Interfax.
> 
> Als Vorwand diene eine „weit hergeholte“ russische Drohung. *Die baltischen Staaten folgten „gehorsam“ allen Anordnungen der USA und versteckten sich hinter ihrem erfundenen „Frontlinienstatus*“, sagte Beljajew. „Wir beobachten dies und ziehen die notwendigen Schlüsse“. Er versicherte: „Zugleich hat unser Land die Allianz nie bedroht und bedroht sie nicht.“ In Litauen sind auch deutsche Soldaten stationiert.
> ...





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wäre halt sinnvoll gewesen, sich da nicht als EU aktiv durch die Lieferungen in den Konflikt einzumischen. Aber die haben es so gewollt.


Nein das wäre nicht sinnvoll, *sondern äußerst feige gewesen!*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das wäre nicht sinnvoll, *sondern äußerst feige gewesen!*


Wenn man beim Krieg mitspielt (was man durch Waffenlieferung in einen aktiven Konflikt definitiv tut) braucht man sich auch nicht über Drohungen zu beschweren. Die eigene Sicherheit geht da bei mir vor.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll denn da eskalieren bzw. nicht eskalieren?^^
> Bomben/Raketen drauf und gut is...aus russischer Sicht.


Wenn Fahrzeuge der Nato getroffen werden kann das eskalieren.



> Du musst auch nicht immer dieses "Hoffentlich" irgendwie unterbringen...Putin and Friends sind keine Kindergartenkinder, sondern alte Männer mit Macht, die sich so richtig verkalkuliert haben und jetzt mit allen erdenklichen Mitteln noch was reißen müssen, um nicht ganz so dämlich dazustehen.


Achso. Möchtest du also einen 3. Weltkrieg?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wäre halt sinnvoll gewesen, sich da nicht als EU aktiv durch die Lieferungen in den Konflikt einzumischen. Aber die haben es so gewollt.


Ich finde die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine schon richtig. Sonst würde man sie ganz im Stich lassen.
Das hat Russland umgekehrt in anderen Konflikten übrigens auch oft gemacht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eher Kindergeburtstag, weil bei mehreren anderen Agenturen, er davon spricht das solche Konvois auf dem Gebiet der Ukraine zu legitimen Zielen werden könnten, was ja richtig ist.


Wie gesagt... werden Nato Fahrzeuge zerstört kann das schon eskalieren.



> Das hier ist viel heftiger, weil sich die Finnen und Schweden noch mehr Gedanken machen werden und die Nato sich garantiert nicht ihr Vorgehen auf ihrem eigenen Territorium diktiern lässt.


Eben. Russland ist aufmarschiert. Und jetzt marschiert die Nato auf um ihre Grenzen zu sichern.




> Nein das wäre nicht sinnvoll, *sondern äußerst feige gewesen!*


Finde ich auch.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Krieg mitspielt (was man durch Waffenlieferung in einen aktiven Konflikt definitiv tut) braucht man sich auch nicht über Drohungen zu beschweren. Die eigene Sicherheit geht da bei mir vor.


Mehr als drohen kann er eh nicht.
Putin schafft   ja nicht mal die Ukraine, wie soll er dann die Nato aufhalten?
Wenn die deutsche Bundeswehr will, kann sie schon nächste Woche vor Moskau stehen und damit weiter kommen als die Großväter vor 80 Jahren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mehr als drohen kann er eh nicht.


Naja, er könnte eine seiner Atomwaffen nutzen. Bevor der komplett aufgibt könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er das auch tut, mindestens als Vergeltung.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Naja, er könnte eine seiner Atomwaffen nutzen. Bevor der komplett aufgibt könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er das auch tut, mindestens als Vergeltung.


Putin kennt die Antwort, von daher glaube ich nicht daran, abgesehen davon, dass die militärische Führung ihn davon abhalten würde.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man beim Krieg mitspielt (was man durch Waffenlieferung in einen aktiven Konflikt definitiv tut) braucht man sich auch nicht über Drohungen zu beschweren. Die eigene Sicherheit geht da bei mir vor.


Ja Gott sei Dank hast du bloß nichts zu sagen und befindest dich damit auch in der deutlichen Minderheit








						heute journal vom 11. März 2022
					

Mit den Themen: Krieg gegen die Ukraine - Kämpfe weiten sich aus; Schnelle Hilfe - EU-Gipfel zur Ukraine; Untersuchungsausschuss zur Flut - Ministerin Spiegel unter Druck




					www.zdf.de
				



27:53

Mehr als Zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung unterstützen die Waffenlieferungen und damit ist auch schon alles gesagt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mehr als Zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung unterstützen die Waffenlieferungen und damit ist auch schon alles gesagt!


Dann sollen die bitte auch an die Front gehen (die Ukraine lädt ja gerne dazu ein) und da dann nicht plärren, wenn sie verrecken, denn die wollen sich da ja einmischen und damit gerne selbst Teil des Konflikts werden. Viele finden das toll, aber wenn sie persönlich den Schaden haben ist es dann nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Einige von euch kennen doch sicher den "Leaker" neuer Hardwaredaten 1usmus?

Der ist Ukrainer und hat Igor (der ebenfalls urspünglich aus der Gegend kommt bzw. Verwandschaft da hat) geschrieben. Das dürfte vermutlich ziemlich gut die echte Realität abbilden, denn der hat keinen Grund groß zu lügen.








						Ein Lebenszeichen und eine persönliche Nachricht aus dem belagerten Charkow an unsere Leser von Yuri Bubliy (1usmus) | igor´sLAB
					

Der Anlass ist leider traurig genug, aber ich möchte heute meinen Freund Yuri zu Wort kommen lassen, der trotz der Belagerung und großflächigen Zerstörung seiner Heimatstadt Charkow durch die…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Zivilisten werden einfach so erschossen und in den Straßengraben geworfen. Soviel zu Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... werden Nato Fahrzeuge zerstört kann das schon eskalieren.


Lieber RyzA,

kein einziges Nato Fahrzeug bewegt sich in der Ukraine mit Waffen. Ich habe diese *öffentliche *Debatte von Anfang an für ein massiven Fehler gehalten, Waffen liefert man ansonsten verliert man vielleicht mal ein einziges Wort darüber, mehr nicht.
Die Bundeswehr und andere europäische Streitkräfte als auch die US Streitkräfte, haben seit Jahren, Jahrzehnten ihre Haus und Hof "Spediteure" die solche Aufträge machen und das allermeiste wird mit der Schiene geliefert, weil man mit der immer noch das Meiste (Menge und Gewicht) sehr effektiv und über Land in die Ukraine bringen kann. Natürlich werden auch Waffen in Polen auf Fliegerhorsten eingeflogen und da wohl auf Züge umgeladen.


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Fahrzeuge der Nato getroffen werden kann das eskalieren.


Ein Natofahrzeug hat da nix zu suchen, wenn es nach Putin und der Nato geht, von daher...


RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Möchtest du also einen 3. Weltkrieg?


Was ich möchte oder nicht möchte spielt überhaupt keine Rolle...ich bin da realistisch.^^


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sollen die bitte auch an die Front gehen


Warum sollte das jemand machen?
Deutschland hilft mit Waffen  und nimmt Flüchtlinge auf. Dazu wurden bisher fast 100 Millionen Euro gespendet.
Klar kann man Waffenlieferungen kritisch betrachten. Aber es geht darum Putin Grenzen  aufzuzeigen und mit Waffen geht das. gibt ja genug ukrainische Soldaten, die stark motiviert sind.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sollen die bitte auch an die Front gehen (die Ukraine lädt ja gerne dazu ein) und da dann nicht plärren, wenn sie verrecken, denn die wollen sich da ja einmischen und damit gerne selbst Teil des Konflikts werden. Viele finden das toll, aber wenn sie persönlich den Schaden haben ist es dann nicht mehr lustig.


Du hast eigentlich seit du hier postest, nicht wirklich verstanden in was für einer Staatsstruktur du lebst (falls du in Deutschland lebst) und was Rechtsstaat und Gesetze so bedeuten.
Und da du ja auch bei der angeblich so schlimmen Wehrpflicht der Ukraine, Männer zwischen 18 und 60 Jahren mit am lautesten geplärrt hast, hier noch ein Hinweis für dich.




__





						§ 3 WPflG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de
				




Hebt der Bundestag die Hände und ruft den Spannungs oder Verteidigungsfall aus, ist *gesetzlich in Deutschland geregelt:*


> *(5) Im Spannungs- oder Verteidigungsfall endet die Wehrpflicht mit Ablauf des Jahres, in dem der Wehrpflichtige das 60. Lebensjahr vollendet.*


Insoweit bist du dann Wehrpflichtiger und wenn du das nicht willst, ist Knast oder schlimmeres angesagt, ganz einfach.
Auch in einer Demokratie gibt es Pflichten nicht nur mundgerechte Brathühnchen für die Einwohner!


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit bist du dann Wehrpflichtiger und wenn du das nicht willst, ist Knast oder schlimmeres angesagt, ganz einfach.


Wenn du das nicht willst kannste den Kriegsdienst auch im V-Fall verweigern und wirst beispielsweise im Lazarett oder in der Versorgung eingeteilt (Art 12a GG). Niemand muss Kriegsdienst an der Waffe in Deutschland ableisten bevor nicht alle die es freiwillig tun weitestgehend tot sind (und der Krieg sowieso verloren ist bzw. wenn überhaupt im "Volkssturm" endet wenn wieder mal einer nicht weiß wann Schluss ist).

Und selbst wenns so wäre dass  "Knast oder schlimmeres" drohen würde... im Bau sitzen (was wirklich schlimmeres erlaubt unser Gesetz praktisch nicht) kann durchaus die weitaus bessere Option sein verglichen mit im Schützengraben sitzen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht willst kannste den Kriegsdienst auch im V-Fall verweigern und wirst beispielsweise im Lazarett oder in der Versorgung eingeteilt (Art 12a GG). Niemand muss Kriegsdienst an der Waffe in Deutschland ableisten bevor nicht alle die es freiwillig tun weitestgehend tot sind (und der Krieg sowieso verloren ist bzw. wenn überhaupt im "Volkssturm" endet).
> 
> Und selbst wenns so wäre dass  "Knast oder schlimmeres" drohen würde... im Bau sitzen (was wirklich schlimmeres erlaubt unser Gesetz praktisch nicht) kann durchaus die weitaus bessere Option sein verglichen mit im Schützengraben sitzen.


Du bist aber *verpflichtet* zur Verwendung des Staates dich zur Verfügung zu halten, darum ging es mir, weil ja unser Freund DJ, das alles völlig für seine Person auch in der Vergangenheit abgelehnt hat.
Ich habe meine Zweifel, *ohne das genau zu wissen,* was im Spannung und Verteidigungsfall mit zum Beispiel Ausrufung des Kriegsrechts wirklch rechtlich möglich ist, damit ist nämlich das GG und andere Gesetze nur noch eingeschränkt gültig.
Inwieweit sich das auf Kriegs oder Ersatzdienst auswirkt, weiss ich eben nicht, genauso würde ich nicht darauf wetten das Leute nur trocken und gesättigt im Knast sitzen müssten, oder ob es durch diese rechtlichen Einschränkungen nicht Aufgaben z.b.V. geben würde. Auch eine Demokratie kann im Notfall durchgreifen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist aber *verpfichtet* zur Verwendung des Staates dich zur Verfügung zu halten


Ja, natürlich. Nur ist das nicht dasselbe wie an der Front stehen. Das kann blöd gesagt auch heißen Kartoffeln für die Truppe zu schälen^^


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Zweifel, *ohne das genau zu wissen,* was im Spannung und Verteidigungsfall mit zum Beispiel Ausrufung des Kriegsrechts wirklch rechtlich möglich ist


Was rechtlich möglich ist ist sehr genau definiert, die Frage ist eher ob die Rechtsgrundlage in dem Falle noch die gleiche ist - in solche Extremsituationen werden erfahrungsgemäß Gesetze sehr fix angepasst^^

Wie auch immer bleibt uns nur zu hoffen dass all das Theorie bleibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist aber *verpfichtet* zur Verwendung des Staates dich zur Verfügung zu halten, darum ging es mir, weil ja unser Freund DJ, das alles völlig für seine Person auch in der Vergangenheit abgelehnt hat.


Dann sollen die das halt erzwingen. Ob ich mich jetzt von den Russen abknallen lassen oder die Deutschen das machen würden ist für das Endergebnis völlig wurscht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Ist zuweilen schon echt gruselig hier im Thread mitzulesen🙈


----------



## Eckism (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sollen die das halt erzwingen. Ob ich mich jetzt von den Russen abknallen lassen oder die Deutschen das machen würden ist für das Endergebnis völlig wurscht.


Man muss ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus warten, bis es knallt...meisten liegt davor ja schon was in der Luft.
Muss man halt mal nen längeren Urlaub vorzeitig einplanen.^^


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sollen die das halt erzwingen. Ob ich mich jetzt von den Russen abknallen lassen oder die Deutschen das machen würden ist für das Endergebnis völlig wurscht.


Keine Sorge. Sag einfach, dass du für deine Firma unverzichtbar bist und dann musst du nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist zuweilen schon echt gruselig hier im Thread mitzulesen🙈


Warum?
Ich finde es mehr als hilfreich das viele Sachen mal auf den Tisch kommen, die in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten, tunlichst, trotz mehrfacher Warnung, von der Bevölkerung weggehalten wurden, sie wurde mit ihrer tatkräftigen Mithilfe praktisch verdummt in Sachen Wehrhaftigkeit.
Das Leben ist halt kein durchgehender Ponyhof, auch nicht in einer Demokratie wie der unseren, wenn diese unter akuter Bedrohung und Gefährdung von Außen steht.
Es war falsch und gefährlich jede Art von Themen wie Krieg, Verteidigung, Sicherheitspolitik und wehrhafte Demokratie wegzudrücken und beinahe jetzt zwei Generationen zu erziehen die keinen blassen Dunst haben und meinen das erreichte wird immer bestehen bleiben, ohne das man sich mit bösen Absichten beschäftigen muss, die sie auch direkt persönlich betreffen können. Die Blauäugigkeit ist mehr als grenzwertig im Moment.
Ich habe das seit 2006 und ff immer mal wieder geschrieben (nicht hier aber belegbar in einem anderen Forum) und auch in meiner Partei darauf aufmerksam gemacht, nur die meisten wollten nicht zuhören und jetzt haben wir den Salat.


Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Sag einfach, dass du für deine Firma unverzichtbar bist und dann musst du nirgendwo hin.


Daran glaubst du doch im Ernstfall selber nicht?!
Wenn ja kann man vor so viel Naivität nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Daran glaubst du doch im Ernstfall selber nicht?!


Wieso soll ich daran glauben?
Um mich geht es ja nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich daran glauben?
> Um mich geht es ja nicht.


Dann falsch verstanden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Sag einfach, dass du für deine Firma unverzichtbar bist und dann musst du nirgendwo hin.


Das funktioniert im Ernstfall dann, wenn du in der kritischen Infrastruktur arbeitest. Aber dann musste sowieso da arbeiten, egal ob für die Firma oder für den Staat im V-Fall. 

Könnte bei mir sogar funktionieren - der Laden wo ich arbeite produziert notfalls auch große Bauteile für schweres Kriegsgerät (auch wenn wir das seit Hitler nicht mehr für Waffensysteme gemacht haben). Nachdem die BW jetzt 100 Milliarden kassiert kann ich mir vorstellen, dass unser Absatz für Panzerblech dramatisch ansteigen könnte (was bisher ne absolute Nische ist, beispielsweise mal ne Handvoll Tonnen für den Autowagen mit der "1" auf dem Nummernschild und sowas).

Aber wir schweifen vom Kernthema ab. Ich muss aber auch sagen dass es an konkreten neuen Ukraine-Infos kaum was zu geben scheint. Ich befürchte das wird noch ne ganze Weile so weitergehjen


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich dass das unbestätigte Gerüchte sind.
> 
> Und zum Thema Putsch: Man muß zwischen "Putsch" und "Revolution" unterscheiden denke ich.
> Ein Putsch wird in der Regel von Regierungsbeamten und Militärs durchgeführt.
> ...


Naja, sind es wohl auch, aber dafür viele  So viel ich weiß berichtetten alle Medien mittlerweile vom kranken Putin, aufgeqwollenes Gesicht, schiefer Gand, könnte auch ein Wokda sein  Weil er laut Beobachtern schon ziemlich lange so über den Teppisch stolziert vermutet man halt Krankheit.

Ich glaube Putsch ist eher unwarscheinlich. Bevor das passiert entledigt man sich der Figur Putin, und der FSB dürfte weiter die tonangebene Kraft bleiben. Aber wer weiß, vlt wachen die Russen auch auf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Putsch ist eher unwarscheinlich. Bevor das passiert entledigt man sich der Figur Putin


Kommt wahrscheinlich aufs gleiche raus wenn sowas passiert...


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich aufs gleiche raus wenn sowas passiert...


Eben nicht. Es gibt Leute die Putin nur für das ausführende Werkzeug vom russischen Geheimdienst halten, welcher der wahre Strippenzieher Russlands ist. Logisch dass man dann bei Bedarf Putin für den Machterhalt opfern würde, um den nächsten zu installieren. Ganz wie in Zeiten der Soviets, Putins selbst würde es wohl sogar verstehen, er kennt nichts anderes.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Putsch ist eher unwarscheinlich. Bevor das passiert entledigt man sich der Figur Putin, und der FSB dürfte weiter die tonangebene Kraft bleiben.


Der zweite Satz ist die Definition eines Putsches


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die Putin nur für das ausführende Werkzeug vom russischen Geheimdienst halten, welcher der wahre Strippenzieher Russlands ist.


Hört sich bisschen nach dieser Deep State VT in den USA an.
Wenn es aber auch so sein sollte, könnte das, vom Geheimdienst gebilligte, Absägen der Person Putin einen symbolischen Charakter haben, mit dem Ziel wieder ins kapitalistische System des Westens aufgenommen zu werden, sofern die jetzigen Sanktionen tatsächlich zu großen sozialen Unruhen führen sollten.
Denn ich denke, dass letzten Endes alle führenden Eliten eins wissen: Die Macht hat das Volk und wenn das Volk tatsächlich auf einen Nenner kommt und aufbegehrt, wird es schwer ein System aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hört sich bisschen nach dieser Deep State VT in den USA an.
> Wenn es aber auch so sein sollte, könnte das, vom Geheimdienst gebilligte, Absägen der Person Putin einen symbolischen Charakter haben, mit dem Ziel wieder ins kapitalistische System des Westens aufgenommen zu werden, sofern die jetzigen Sanktionen tatsächlich zu großen sozialen Unruhen führen sollten.
> Denn ich denke, dass letzten Endes alle führenden Eliten eins wissen: Die Macht hat das Volk und wenn das Volk tatsächlich auf einen Nenner kommt und aufbegehrt, wird es schwer ein System aufrecht zu erhalten.


Du sprichst eben genau den Kern der Tragik an. Der FSB wird niemals das westliche Modell annehmen oder Teil unseres Gebildes sein. Das würde bedeuten dass sie sich amerikanischer Hegomonie unterordnen, den Regeln Fremder was unvereinnehmbar ist. Der Geheimdienst der Russen ist das große Hinterniss auf dem Weg zur Industrienation, denn ohne Westen auch kein technologischer Fortschritt im Privatsektor. Die Ökonomie Russlands bleibt einfach weiter auf dem Energiesektor sitzen, der Staat lenkt das Businness von oben und die Folgen sieht man ja seit 20 Jahren. 

(Um so beeindruckender aus ökomischer Sicht ist China, die es als erstes Regime der Geschichte geschafft haben, ein Modell zu installieren welches mit dem gesamten Westen konkurieren kann.)

Die Eliten in Russland sind gegen die derzeitige Führung, aber sie sind mundtod und unter totaler Kontrolle. Es gibt sie praktisch nicht. Aber es gibt die Hoffnung, dass die derzeitige Führung Russlands stolpert, und die Russen sich gg den Kreml mobilisieren. Ob und wann so ein Szenario realistisch wär weiß wohl aber nur der liebe Gott.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du sprichst eben genau den Kern der Tragik an. Der FSB wird niemals das westliche Modell annehmen oder Teil unseres Gebildes sein. Das würde bedeuten dass sie sich amerikanischer Hegomonie unterordnen, den Regeln Fremder was unvereinnehmbar ist. Der Geheimdienst der Russen ist das große Hinterniss auf dem Weg zur Industrienation, denn ohne Westen auch kein technologischer Fortschritt im Privatsektor. Die Ökonomie Russlands bleibt einfach weiter auf dem Energiesektor sitzen, der Staat lenkt das Businness von oben und die Folgen sieht man ja seit 20 Jahren.
> 
> Die Eliten in Russland sind gegen die derzeitige Führung, aber sie sind mundtod und unter totaler Kontrolle. Es gibt sie praktisch nicht. Aber es gibt die Hoffnung, dass die derzeitige Führung Russlands stolpert, und die Russen sich gg den Kreml mobilisieren. Ob und wann so ein Szenario realistisch wär weiß wohl aber nur der liebe Gott.


Also ich stimme dir in vielen Bereichen zu, aber das hier


> Das würde bedeuten dass sie sich amerikanischer Hegomonie unterordnen, den Regeln Fremder was unvereinnehmbar ist.


Die USA haben bestimmt nicht die Demokratie erfunden und haben ihren eigenen Weg gewählt, auch weicht ihre Form des Kapitalismus teilweise sehr stark vom europäischen Weg der sozialen Markwirtschaft ab.
Es gibt ja ziemlich oft die propagandistische Mär des aufgedrückten GG (Demokratie) durch die Alliierten in Deutschland, was eben ziemlich eine Mär/Mythos ist, denn man braucht nur mal die Weimarer Verfassung mit dem GG vergleichen und die starke Position des Präsidenten streichen, schon hat man *fast *das GG*.*
Russland muss/müsste seinen eigenen Weg in die Demokratie finden und vor allen dingen* zum Rechtsstaat* finden, aber das bedeutet für mich jedenfalls, keine "amerikanische Hegemonie", das ist Unsinn.
Russlands jetziges System basiert einzig und alleine auf Korruption und damit gewinnt man, wie dutzende Beispiele in der Geschichte gezeigt haben, keinen Blumentopf auf Dauer.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Russlands jetziges System basiert einzig und alleine auf Korruption und damit gewinnt man, wie dutzende Beispiele in der Geschichte gezeigt haben, keinen Blumentopf auf Dauer.


Aber was passiert, wenn der nächste Typ Putin beerbt und genauso weiter macht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was passiert, wenn der nächste Typ Putin beerbt und genauso weiter macht?


Es geht so weiter wie bisher.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich stimme dir in vielen Bereichen zu, aber das hier
> 
> Die USA haben bestimmt nicht die Demokratie erfunden und haben ihren eigenen Weg gewählt, auch weicht ihre Form des Kapitalismus teilweise sehr stark vom europäischen Weg der sozialen Markwirtschaft ab.
> Es gibt ja ziemlich oft die propagandistische Mär des aufgedrückten GG (Demokratie) durch die Alliierten in Deutschland, was eben ziemlich eine Mär/Mythos ist, denn man braucht nur mal die Weimarer Verfassung mit dem GG vergleichen und die starke Position des Präsidenten streichen, schon hat man *fast das GG.*
> ...


Demokratie... so etwas kennt der Russe nicht. Man kann Russland nicht einfach so 1zu1 mit irgendeiner anderen Republik oder so vergleichen. Demokratie ist ein Ergebnis von Wohlstand in erster Linie, ich meine die heutige Demorkatie. Damit sie sich durchsetzt muss es eine starke und vorallem breite Wirtschaft geben von der eine Mehrheit profitiert. Russland war stäts zu arm als dass man über gerechtere Ideologien und Ideen diskutieren würde, die hatten viel zu viel große Probleme in ihrer Geschichte und die Mehrheit sorgte sich darüber überhaupt etwas zu haben für den Kochtopf. An und für sich wurden die Russen immer verarscht und auf kurzer Leine gehalten von ihren Staatsführern. Zarentum, Komunismus, Putin. 

Heute ändert sich das, die Russen sind im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen und leben den westlichen Stil. Sie reisen viel, sehen Europa, Kulturen der Freiheit, Demorkatie, viele Unterschiede zu zu Hause. Den Russen gefällt es hier, ist ja auch ein schönes Fleckchen. Aber am Ende liegt es an ihnen was zu Hause passiert. Sie sind die einzigen die was ändern können. Ein mal hats geklappt, könnte wieder klappen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht so weiter wie bisher.


Nö, die CIA sagt "komisch, in Chile hat es damals geklappt".


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was passiert, wenn der nächste Typ Putin beerbt und genauso weiter macht?


Was glaubst du denn?
Wenn wir den Umbau zu Erneuerbaren durchziehen, was wir werden, wird sich das Geschäftsmodell erledigen ganz einfach mit der absoluten Konsequenz, des totalen ökonomischen Abstiegs und Abhängikeit von China.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das neben anderen Gründen schon jetzt einer der Gründe von Putin ist.
Auffällig ist auch, dass die Russen unbedingt mit ihren humanitären Fluchtkorridoren nur nach Russland und Belarus an Menschen herankommen wollen (Frauen und Kinder), denn die russische Bevölkerung ist in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten um ~ 30-40 Millionen Menschen geschrumpft.
Man kann das als zu weit hergeholt diskutieren, aber ich glaube, dass das alles schon mit rein spielt und deshalb in Putins Kopf auch mit der Ukraine nicht das Ende steht, sondern der Anfang, um sich durch Krieg andere und weitere "Möglichkeiten" zu eröffnen, weil anders kann sich das System nicht "entwickeln", da der ökonomische Zug schon längst abgefahren ist.
Schaue dir nur die Golfstaaten an, die Milliarden in ihre Zukunft investieren, um irgend etwas tragfähiges nach dem "absoluten Ölzeitalter" zu entwickeln, während in Russland die Milliarden verfrühstückt und ins Militär gesteckt werden.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2022)

Gabs eigentlich noch keine News über die "Neon" Werke in der Ukraine die Arbeitsunfähig sind?
Wenn das keine Hardware/Halbleiter News ist weiß ich auch nicht.

Immerhin liefern die ca.50% des Gases!

Russland könnte auch auf die Quasi Ernährung aller umligenen Staaten durch die Ukraine abzielen.
Gigantische Menge Industriebedarfs Güter die alle aus der Ukraine kommen. Und nach Europa und America gehen. 
Unterwirft Russland die Ukraine müssen viele Produktionen die Weltwirtschafts-Notwendig sind, innerhalb Kürzester Zeit umgelagert werden. wenn keine zusätzliche Abhängigkeit enstehen soll. die grad in aller Munde ist.

Deshalb würde ich mir anstelle von Russland wenig gedanken machen. es gibt nur 2 Ausgänge des seit fast 10 Jahre andauerden Krieges. 
--Russland gibt auf und sagt war doch alles nicht so gemeint...Eure sanktionen waren echt gemein!
--Oder Irgendeine andere macht greift Russland an und wir sind alle komplett am Arsc**h.
Wenn sich ein Hund in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt beißt er!!!

Ich kämpfe übriegens nicht mit... für keinen. Sterben und Töten ist schei** Mir tut jedes leben was erlöscht unendlich leid. Mir kommen die Tränen und zwar !wirklich!, wenn ich über die vielen sinnlosen Toten in aller Welt nachdenke.

Und schon gar nicht kämpfe ich für Schwan*vergleiche, Politiker, Land, Haus und Hof Ich sterbe lieber aufrecht mit meiner Familie im Arm, als für Fremde  kniend zu kämpfen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Gabs eigentlich noch keine News über die "Neon" Werke in der Ukraine die Arbeitsunfähig sind?
> Wenn das keine Hardware/Halbleiter News ist weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> Immerhin liefern die ca.50% des Gases!











						Wegen russischem Angriff: Ukraine stoppt Hälfte der weltweiten Neonproduktion für Chips
					

Aufgrund des Kriegs in der Ukraine haben zwei Produzenten von hochreinem Neon angegeben, dass die Lieferung vorerst gestoppt werden muss.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				







__





						Wegen russischem Angriff: Ukraine stoppt Hälfte der weltweiten Neonproduktion für Chips
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu Wegen russischem Angriff: Ukraine stoppt Hälfte der weltweiten Neonproduktion für Chips  					Aufgrund des Kriegs in der Ukraine haben zwei Produzenten von hochreinem Neon angegeben, dass die Lieferung vorerst gestoppt werden muss. Die Unternehmen Ingas und...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## LastManStanding (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wegen russischem Angriff: Ukraine stoppt Hälfte der weltweiten Neonproduktion für Chips
> 
> 
> Aufgrund des Kriegs in der Ukraine haben zwei Produzenten von hochreinem Neon angegeben, dass die Lieferung vorerst gestoppt werden muss.
> ...



Hab heute Mittag gesucht- zu früh.!
 Danke das du mich auf meine Unfähigkeit nochmal zu suchen hinweist


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zivilisten werden einfach so erschossen und in den Straßengraben geworfen. Soviel zu Kriegsverbrechen.


Echt schlimm.  Das ganze Ausmaß dieses Krieges wird irgendwann noch ans Tageslicht kommen. Und hoffentlich Putin und seine Verbrechen in irgendeiner Weise bestraft.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Lieber RyzA,
> 
> kein einziges Nato Fahrzeug bewegt sich in der Ukraine mit Waffen.


In der Ukraine meinte ich ja nicht. Aber ich dachte bis zum Grenzgebiet.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr und andere europäische Streitkräfte als auch die US Streitkräfte, haben seit Jahren, Jahrzehnten ihre Haus und Hof "Spediteure" die solche Aufträge machen und das allermeiste wird mit der Schiene geliefert, weil man mit der immer noch das Meiste (Menge und Gewicht) sehr effektiv und über Land in die Ukraine bringen kann. Natürlich werden auch Waffen in Polen auf Fliegerhorsten eingeflogen und da wohl auf Züge umgeladen.


Achso. Das Spediteure das übernehmen wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Das Spediteure das übernehmen wusste ich nicht.


Um das kurz aus erster Hand zu kommentieren: Die Deutsche Bahn hält Kapazitäten vor und nutzt diese auch, um Kriegsgerät der Nato Richtung Osten zu schaffen. Resultat ist, dass die Logistik des landes verstärkt auf LKWs ausweichen muss. Diese sind aber zusätzlich aktuell damit belegt, Tausende Tonnen Hilfsgüter in die Ukraine oder zumindest nach Polen zu karren. Endergebnis ist: Aktuell hast du als Unternehmen GANZ schlechte Karten, irgendwelche Güter die zu groß/schwer fürn Sprinter sind irgendwie von A nach B zu bringen. Es fehlen (laut unserer Betrieblogistik) aktuell Größenordnung bundesweit 100.000 LKWs _pro Tag_ um ein Level an "normaler" Logistik erreichen zu können.
All das führt erstens zu weiter steigenden Lieferzeiten aller möglichen Güter, weiteren Engpässen und je nach Dauer zu Produktionsstopps von vielen Herstellern einfach weil sie ihre Produkte nicht mehr vom Hof bekommen und die Lager vollaufen.

Das sind alles Auswirkungen solcher Krisen die man so ohne Weiteres normalerweise nicht auf dem Schirm hat, die aber sehr weitreichende Folgen haben. Das ganze Thema Logistik ist generell von der Bevölkerung (und auch Putin...  ) massiv unterschätzt. Erstmals überhaupt ins Bewusstsein gekommen ists praktisch erst seit der Coronakrise und folgenden Lieferengpässen, jetzt wirds aktuell hier nochmal ne ganze Ecke schlimmer.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema Logistik ist generell von der Bevölkerung (und auch Putin...  ) massiv unterschätzt.


Frag mal die Briten nach dem Brexit, was die von Logistik und fehlenden Lkw Fahren halten. 
Angeblich hat man bei der Queen nachgefragt, ob sie aushelfen kann. Die Queen hat ja den Lkw Lappen.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Geschätze Verluste im ganzen Ukraine Krieg bisher laut  Google ( und Reuters): 14300.
Die Dunkelziffer wird noch höher sein.
Die gehen alle auf Putins Konto.
Darunter sollen auch 100 Kinder sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal die Briten nach dem Brexit, was die von Logistik und fehlenden Lkw Fahren halten.


Bei denen wars (ists?) ja noch ne Ecke weiter... es gibt natürlich generelle Priorisierungen. Bei uns ist halt aktuell Militär und humanitäre Hilfe Prio 0. Danach kommt Nahrungsmittelversorgung und Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs (ja, KLOPAPIER!). Dann gibts nochn paar weitere Dinge und ziemlich weit unten kommt dann "Firma XY darf LKW oder Zug buchen um Stahlbleche an die Nordsee zu karren um sie da zu Windtürmchen zu formen und ins Meer zu stecken". So als Beispiel. Und aktuell ist die Logistikkapazität des Bundes so eingeschränkt, dass die oberen Sachen alle laufen und die unteren eben weitgehend stehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Angeblich hat man bei der Queen nachgefragt, ob sie aushelfen kann. Die Queen hat ja den Lkw Lappen.


Ich hab auch einen (wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich das noch könnte, den hab ich Anfang des Jahrtausends bei der Bundeswehr gemacht^^)... alles ne Gehaltsfrage 



RyzA schrieb:


> Geschätze Verluste im ganzen Krieg bisher laut Google (und Reuters): 14300.
> Die Dunkelziffer wird noch höher sein.
> Die gehen alle auf Putins Konto.
> Darunter sollen auch 100 Kinder sein.


Das werden fürchte ich noch VIEL mehr werden. Ich hoffe ich liege falsch aber mein Gefühl sagt mir dass der Krieg noch Monate dauern wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das werden fürchte ich noch VIEL mehr werden. Ich hoffe ich liege falsch aber mein Gefühl sagt mir dass der Krieg noch Monate dauern wird.


Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das werden fürchte ich noch VIEL mehr werden. Ich hoffe ich liege falsch aber mein Gefühl sagt mir dass der Krieg noch Monate dauern wird.


Das fürchte ich auch.  Die Zivilisten, die von der Versorgung abgeschnitten sind, müssen auch unbedingt aus den Städten raus. Leider klappt das mit den Evakuierungen nur teilweise.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.


Wer gibt schon gerne kampflos sein Land auf.

Aber vielleicht gibt es doch noch irgendwelchen diplomatischen Kompromisse. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.


Sage mal geht es noch bei dir?
Die wollen ihr Land befreien, denn das ist ihr Land nach Völkerrecht und Verträgen, schalte diese Propaganda aus!
Ich denke hier sollte auch mal eingeschritten werden, denn nicht die Ukrainer sind die Aggressoren und das steht auch seit 8 Jahren zu 100% fest, das ständig zu suggerieren ist eigentlich schon strafbar, diese ständige Kreml Propaganda geht mir gegen den Strich!
Wieviele Ukrainer (gerade im Osten)  sich in die Arme des russischen "Befreiers" werfen, bekommen wir ja live und in Farbe mit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sage mal geht es noch bei dir?


Diese Frage geht prompt an dich zurück. Denn ich habe von dir den Eindruck, dass du alles und jeden, der dir nicht passt, gleich verbal angehen muss.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die wollen ihr Land befreien, denn das ist ihr Land nach Völkerrecht und Verträgen, schalte diese Propaganda aus!


Was habe ich da an Propaganda erzählt? Das ist ein Sachlage, die höchstwahrscheinlich eintreten wird. oder meinst du Russland wird es akzeptieren, wenn die ihre Staatsgebiete zurückwollen? Das war bei beim Donbass schon so und wird auch beim Rest der Ukraine so sein.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke hier sollte auch mal eingeschritten werden, denn nicht die Ukrainer sind die Aggressoren und das steht auch seit 8 Jahren zu 100% fest, das ständig zu suggerieren ist eigentlich schon strafbar, diese ständige Kreml Propaganda geht mir gegen den Strich!


Wo habe ich gesagt, dass hier die Ukraine ausschließlicher Aggressor ist?
Aber es geht dir gegen den Strich, wenn du etwas lesen musst, was dir nicht passt.

Die Ukrainer halten dagegen (was verständlich ist), hassen aber die Russen, speziell bestimmte Extremisten. Was soll da bei rauskommen? Solange da gemischte Bevölkerungsgruppen unterwegs sind, die sich gegenseitig hassen, wird dieser Konflikt weiter existieren, so wie die letzten 8 Jahre auch.

Sowas gab es so vor 100 Jahren in Westeuropa auch. Wenn man seine Nachbarländer hasst ist das eine ganz schlechte Idee, das müssen nur Russland und die Ukraine noch lernen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gibt es doch noch irgendwelchen diplomatischen Kompromisse. Mal abwarten.


Das kann man nur hoffen. Laut SPON gibt es Seitens Russland erste Versuche, aber vorerst sehe ich da schwarz. https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/russ...aechen-a-91e5281c-4855-46b1-8854-069c41a6fe91


----------



## Tekkla (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Fahrzeuge der Nato getroffen werden kann das eskalieren.


Die keinen Zentimeter auf ukrainischen Boden fahren?


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was habe ich da an Propaganda erzählt? Das ist ein Sachlage, die höchstwahrscheinlich eintreten wird. oder meinst du Russland wird es akzeptieren, wenn die ihre Staatsgebiete zurückwollen? Das war bei beim Donbass schon so und wird auch beim Rest der Ukraine so sein.


Das Problem ist eher, das sich Russland einfach von der Ukraine Staatsgebiete einverleibt, die nicht Russland gehören.
Weder die Krim, Donbass oder sonst ein Gebiet in der Ukraine. Und das ist eine ganz klare Völkerrechtsverletzung.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die keinen Zentimeter auf ukrainischen Boden fahren?


Ich hatte doch noch geschrieben wie ich es meinte.
Bis zum Grenzgebiet dachte ich und das dann andere übernehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er das auch tut, mindestens als Vergeltung.


Der Mann will Geltung und vllt auch ein bisschen Ruhm. Da passt es nicht so wirklich den irren Atombomber zu mimen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Frage geht prompt an dich zurück. Denn ich habe von dir den Eindruck, dass du alles und jeden, der dir nicht passt, gleich verbal angehen muss.


Ich gehe dich deshalb verbal an, weil du einfach lügst!


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.


Die Gewalt ist immer von Russland ausgegangen, bei der Krim beim Donbass und jetzt erst recht und niemals von der Ukraine, du suggerierst und behauptest hier das Gegenteil, also Lügen und suchst die Schuld bei der Ukraine das ist pure Kreml Propaganda.
Und ja der Krieg wird eine Weile dauern, weil die Ukrainer halt nicht bereit sind sich einfach ihr Land mit Gewalt nehmen zu lassen und gegenhalten, aber das passt dir persönlich nicht, weil du dich in deinem bequemen Leben gestört fühlst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Mann will Geltung und vllt auch ein bisschen Ruhm.


Vor allem hat er kaum noch was zu verlieren außer seinem Ego.
Er KANN nicht zurück. Sobald Putin aufhört zu schießen und sich irgendwie einigt (was nicht ohne große Kompromisse möglich sein wird) steht er wie ein Depp da daheim.
Also macht er weiter bis die Ukraine aufgibt oder wahlweise vollständig zerstört ist - denn was soll ihn noch abhalten? Wirtschaftlich ist er schon praktisch vollständig isoliert worden vom Westen und die Nato wird nicht eingreifen wollen/können.

Es gibt, so blöd das klingt, rein gar keinen Grund für Putin momentan, den Krieg zu beenden. Die möglichen negativen Folgen für ihn sind ja praktisch schon alle eingetreten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gehe dich deshalb verbal an, weil du einfach lügst!


Dann sage doch mal, wo. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass du lügst. Einfach weil ich es toll finde.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Gewalt ist immer von Russland ausgegangen, bei der Krim beim Donbass und jetzt erst recht und niemals von der Ukraine, du suggerierst und behauptest hier das Gegenteil, also Lügen und suchst die Schuld bei der Ukraine das ist pure Kreml Propaganda.


Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass die Gewalt hier von Russland ausgegangen ist, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass in der Ukraine Spinner unterwegs sind, die Russland hassen und das Ganze damit noch anfeuern.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und ja der Krieg wird eine Weile dauern, weil die Ukrainer halt nicht bereit sind sich einfach ihr Land mit Gewalt nehmen zu lassen und gegenhalten, aber das passt dir persönlich nicht, weil du dich in deinem bequemen Leben gestört fühlst.


Und jetzt? Ich habe keinen Bock drauf, dass hier die Bomben fliegen. Daher kritisiere ich die Unterstützung beider Kriegsparteien.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.


Genau. Die Franzosen haben  die Deutschen Besatzer im zweiten Weltkrieg mit offene Armen empfangen und kamen nie auf die Idee,  die Besatzer mit Gewalt zu vertreiben, weil sie ihr Land wieder haben wollten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor allem hat er kaum noch was zu verlieren außer seinem Ego.
> Er KANN nicht zurück. Sobald Putin aufhört zu schießen und sich irgendwie einigt (was nicht ohne große Kompromisse möglich sein wird) steht er wie ein Depp da daheim.


Das käme vermutlich drauf an, wenn die Ukraine bedingungslos kapitulieren würde, würde der damit aufhören. Wird die Ukraine aber verständlicherweise nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Die Franzosen haben  die Deutschen Besatzer im zweiten Weltkrieg mit offene Armen empfangen und kamen nie auf die Idee,  die Besatzer mit Gewalt zu vertreiben, weil sie ihr Land wieder haben wollten.


Da gab es 3 große Kriege, erfreulicherweise haben heute beide Länder eingesehen, dass das eine ganz blöde Idee ist. Das muss aber bei Russland und der Ukraine noch passieren, sonst geht das ewig so weiter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das käme vermutlich drauf an, wenn die Ukraine bedingungslos kapitulieren würde, würde der damit aufhören.


Für den Moment ja - mittelfristig würde er dann wohl weitere Regionen ins Auge fassen. Aber wie du schon sagst das wird nicht passieren. Die Ukrainer werden kämpfen bis zum letzten Mann. Putin kann entweder die ganze Ukraine zu Schutt schießen oder sich auf einen Kompromiss einigen der sicherlich 90% seiner ursprünglichen Ziele verfehlt. Momentan siehts für mich leider nach der Option "Schutt" aus.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gab es 3 große Kriege, erfreulicherweise haben heute beide Länder eingesehen, dass das eine ganz blöde Idee ist. Das muss aber bei Russland und der Ukraine noch passieren, sonst geht das ewig so weiter.


Wo haben die deutschen im zweiten Weltkrieg eingesehen, dass das eine blöde Idee war?
Wie viele Menschen sind während der Landung der Normandie und die Wochen danach gestorben?
Da gab es einen Typen in Berlin, der meinte, er wäre der Größte aller Zeiten.
Und jetzt hockt da einer in Moskau, der glaubt, dass er ebenfalls der Größte ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Ich finde diese Putin/Hitler Vergleiche nicht gut. Nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Putin so toll sei, im Gegenteil. Sondern weil es das Monstrum Hitler relativiert. Die systematische Diskriminierung und geplante Auslöschung aller Juden, Sinti, Roma, der slawischen Bevölkerung und Menschen mit Behinderung sucht seinesgleichen. Hitlers Verbrechen mit Putins zu vergleichen finde ich daher verkehrt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Putin/Hitler Vergleiche nicht gut. Nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Putin so toll sei, im Gegenteil. Sondern weil es das Monstrum Hitler relativiert. Die systematische Diskriminierung und geplante Auslöschung aller Juden, Sinti, Roma, der slawischen Bevölkerung und Menschen mit Behinderung sucht seinesgleichen. Hitlers Verbrechen mit Putins zu vergleichen finde ich daher verkehrt.


Vergleichen kann man da schon, aber gleichsetzen passt halt nicht. Ich habe bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass es das Ziel Putins ist, die Ukrainer auszulöschen, das wird nur leider als Kollateralschaden teilweise passieren. Der will den Laden unter seiner Kontrolle haben. Hitler wollte ja ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen auslöschen, die er für unwert hielt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was habe ich da an Propaganda erzählt? Das ist ein Sachlage, die höchstwahrscheinlich eintreten wird. oder meinst du Russland wird es akzeptieren, wenn die ihre Staatsgebiete zurückwollen? Das war bei beim Donbass schon so und wird auch beim Rest der Ukraine so sein.


das mag so die "sachlage" sein, aber es geht hier auch immer um die artikulation und die lässt gefühlt häufig tief blicken.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob der überhaupt aufhören wird. Solange es in der Ukraine Leute gibt, die das Land mit Gewalt wieder zurückerobern wollen, wird es Gewalt geben. War ja die letzten 8 Jahre auch der Fall.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo habe ich gesagt, dass hier die Ukraine ausschließlicher Aggressor ist?
> Aber es geht dir gegen den Strich, wenn du etwas lesen musst, was dir nicht passt.
> 
> Das kann man nur hoffen. Laut SPON gibt es Seitens Russland erste Versuche, aber vorerst sehe ich da schwarz.


bei dir klingt es (bzw. liest es sich) halt häufig so, dass die ukraine die "schuld" tragen würde und russland halt der nette unschuldsengel wäre, der ja nur gutes will.

obige aktuelle zitate z.b.: warum schreibst du nicht "wenn die russen den scheiß endlich lassen und sich zurückziehen würden, aber das wird wohl nicht passieren"? nein, du gibst quasi den ukrainern die schuld daran, dass sie gerne ihre freiheit und staatliche unabhängigkeit erhalten möchten
bezüglich möglicher diplomatischer erfolge, erwähnst du russland positiv (ala "russland will doch diplomatie und frieden"), aber siehst diesbezüglich schwarz. das suggeriert, dass es an der ukraine liegen würde - ergo jene die bösen wären.

dass es sich hier faktisch um einen angriffskrieg russlands handelt, der nicht provoziert wurde und in welchem gerade zig unschuldige menschen sterben und viele weitere ihr hab und gut verlieren, das machst du irgendwie nicht zum thema. deine rhetorik klingt immer nach "aber die ukraine hat..."

wie dinge schnell falsch verstanden werden können, hast du hier gestern selbst erlebt und die person hat sich dann korrigiert. deine aussagen versteht man eben auch häufig eher prorussisch (wohlgemerkt trotz deren angriffskrieges) und das scheint dich eher weniger zu interessieren. dann musst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn gegenwind kommt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann man da schon, aber gleichsetzen passt halt nicht. *Ich habe bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass es das Ziel Putins ist, die Ukrainer auszulöschen, das wird nur leider als Kollateralschaden teilweise passieren. Der will den Laden unter seiner Kontrolle haben. Hitler wollte ja ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen auslöschen, die er für unwert hielt.*


Dann musst du seit 7-8 Tagen ziemlich blind sein, oder resistent gegenüber Nachrichten der freien Presse, die russische Armee ist klipp und klar dazu übergegangen, direkt und voll bewusst Zivilisten und deren Infrastruktur anzugreifen, um die Ukrainer entweder zu brechen oder zu vernichten!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann man da schon, aber gleichsetzen passt halt nicht. Ich habe bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass es das Ziel Putins ist, die Ukrainer auszulöschen, das wird nur leider als Kollateralschaden teilweise passieren.


Wie kann man das vergleichen, wenn die Umstände hier komplett andere sind. Selbst die Intention ist ja nicht mal gegeben, wie du selber richtig anmerkst.
Jeder, der mal KZ aufgesucht hat und sich mal damit auseinandergesetzt hat, wie akribisch und bürokratisch Hitlers Vernichtungspläne teilweise durchgesetzt wurden, wird das niemals mit dem jetzigen Krieg in Ukraine vergleichen können. Das hat rein gar nichts sogar damit zu tun, deswegen frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso Leute Putin mit Hitler vergleichen. Ist das so ein tiefdeutscher Komplex mit der eigenen Geschichte vielleicht?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Putin/Hitler Vergleiche nicht gut. Nicht weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Putin so toll sei, im Gegenteil. Sondern weil es das Monstrum Hitler relativiert. Die systematische Diskriminierung und geplante Auslöschung aller Juden, Sinti, Roma, der slawischen Bevölkerung und Menschen mit Behinderung sucht seinesgleichen. Hitlers Verbrechen mit Putins zu vergleichen finde ich daher verkehrt.


Hitler ist eine eigene Kategorie. Keine Frage.
Aber die Ukraine ist ja nicht das erste Ziel von Putin. Er hat Tschetschenien angegriffen, Georgien bombardiert, Assad geholfen den Bürgerkrieg niederzuschlagen.
Der hat schon eine Menge Leichen im Keller liegen. Dazu die Festsetzung oder Tötung Oppositionelle im eigenen Land.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hat rein gar nichts sogar damit zu tun, deswegen frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso Leute Putin mit Hitler vergleichen. Ist das so ein tiefdeutscher Komplex mit der eigenen Geschichte vielleicht?


Naja, sie sind beide Diktatoren. Und beiden sind Menschenleben egal. Und beide habe imperialistische Größenfantasien.
Hitler hat zwar noch andere Länder mit reingezogen und Genozid systematisch geplant. Das war nochmal eine andere Dimension. Aber gäbe es keine Atomwaffen dann hätten wir jetzt auch schon einen 3. Weltkrieg. Dann hätte die Nato auf jeden Fall eingegriffen.

Was soll daran ein Komplex sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> deswegen frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso Leute Putin mit Hitler vergleichen.


Godwins Gesetz - bei solchen Forenthemen in stark verschärfter Form.

Sie sind eben oberflächlich vergleichbar. Auch wenn Adolf noch ne ganze Nummer abartiger drauf war so ist Putin auch äußerst skrupellos unterwegs.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

Ein quasi Diktator mit imperialistischen Ambitionen. Mussolini fällt mir da als Vergleich noch ein.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie kann man das vergleichen, wenn die Umstände hier komplett andere sind. Selbst die Intention ist ja nicht mal gegeben, wie du selber richtig anmerkst.
> Jeder, der mal KZ aufgesucht hat und sich mal damit auseinandergesetzt hat, wie akribisch und bürokratisch Hitlers Vernichtungspläne teilweise durchgesetzt wurden, wird das niemals mit dem jetzigen Krieg in Ukraine vergleichen können. Das hat rein gar nichts sogar damit zu tun, deswegen frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso Leute Putin mit Hitler vergleichen. Ist das so ein tiefdeutscher Komplex mit der eigenen Geschichte vielleicht?


Du hängst dich ausschließlich an der rassistischen Komponente auf, die ist auch nicht vergleichbar, die außenpolitische Aktionen (1936-1939), und der Krieg ab 1939 (Intentionen) sind es aber schon und Putin führt mittlerweile einen Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Ukrainer.
Also eine gewisse Vergleichbarkeit ist durchaus gegeben, wenn man differenziert, darauf kannst du auch gerne völlig zurecht Hinweisen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hitler ist eine eigene Kategorie.


Das sollte einfach so für sich stehen bleiben dürfen. Hitler sollte mit keinenp verglichen werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und beide habe imperialistische Größenfantasien.


Das hatte ich vor paar Seiten schon mal hier in die Runde gefragt, weil das immer wieder impliziert wurde. Beweise, dass Putin Europa erobern möchte gibt es doch keine, oder?


RyzA schrieb:


> Was soll daran ein Komplex sein?


Nun ja, dass Deutsche ein Komplex mit ihrer eigenen Geschichte haben, wurde selbst in der Schule beigebracht.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vor paar Seiten schon mal hier in die Runde gefragt, weil das immer wieder impliziert wurde. Beweise, dass Putin Europa erobern möchte gibt es doch keine, oder?


Putin möchte am liebsten die alte Sowjetunion wieder herstellen. Hat er ja auch schon paarmal gesagt.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nun ja, dass Deutsche ein Komplex mit ihrer eigenen Geschichte haben, wurde selbst in der Schule beigebracht.


Also ich habe da keine Komplexe. Es war sehr schlimm was damals passiert. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Aber mit verantwortlich muß sich heute niemand mehr fühlen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. März 2022)

Zu viel off topic hier, Hitler hätte Nuklearwaffen eingesetzt, davon sind wir mit Putin noch weit entfernt.

On Topic:








						Selenskyj sieht »grundlegend anderen Ansatz« bei Gesprächen mit Russland
					

Ukraines Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj zeigt sich »froh«, ein »Signal aus Russland erhalten« zu haben. Olaf Scholz und Emmanuel Macron drängen Putin zum Waffenstillstand. Und: Annalena Baerbock in Moldau. Der Überblick.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Anscheinend bewegt sich was bei den Verhandlungen, kann auch sein, dass Russland durch falsche Zusagen Zeit gewinnen möchte. Kiew ist mittlerweile umzingelt.

Dieser Bericht widerspricht dem Vorigen:








						Ukraine: Wladimir Putin will Krieg offenbar nicht beenden
					

Deutlich mehr als eine Stunde telefonierten Kanzler Scholz und Frankreichs Präsident Macron mit Wladimir Putin. Doch die Details, die Paris zu dem Gespräch veröffentlicht, machen kaum Hoffnung.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vor paar Seiten schon mal hier in die Runde gefragt, weil das immer wieder impliziert wurde. Beweise, dass Putin Europa erobern möchte gibt es doch keine, oder?


Lese seinen historischen Aufsatz durch, kannst du googlen und besorge dir die einstündige Rede vor dem Angriff im Wortlaut, ebenfals Google, und dann werden wir sehen, ob du das nochmal so schreibst!


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vor paar Seiten schon mal hier in die Runde gefragt, weil das immer wieder impliziert wurde. Beweise, dass Putin Europa erobern möchte gibt es doch keine, oder?


Ganz Europa geht nicht mehr, da der große Teil in der Nato ist. 
Aber wenn  ich aus Moldau stamme, würde ich schon etwas Angst haben, ob Putin nach der Ukraine nicht einfach weiter nach Westen fährt.
Auch Moldau  wird keine Hilfe von der Nato bekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zu viel off topic hier, Hitler hätte Nuklearwaffen eingesetzt, davon sind wir mit Putin noch weit entfernt.


Deshalb hat er ja auch mit seinen vorhandenen und zu ihrer Zeit gefährlichsten Chemiewaffen nur so um sich geschmissen, obwohl er Träger wie die V1 und V2 hatte?!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hängst dich ausschließlich an der rassistischen Komponente auf, die ist auch nicht vergleichbar...


Ich hänge mich darauf nicht auf, aber die ist ein enorm wichtiger Faktor bei Hitlers Tyrannei. Sein ganzes Weltbild fußte auf diesen abgedrehten Sozialdarwinismus der weißen, arischen Herrenrasse. 

Alles andere ist nicht mit Hitler zu vergleichen. Sondern ein Krieg, in dem es darum geht den Feind zu brechen. Das ist hässlich, aber noch lange nicht zu vergleichen mit Hitler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sie sind eben oberflächlich vergleichbar. Auch wenn Adolf noch ne ganze Nummer abartiger drauf war so ist Putin auch äußerst skrupellos unterwegs.


es ist ja auch eben nicht nur putin als person selbst. es geht dabei auch um andere vergleiche, wie zum besipiel bezüglich der propaganda. fände es z.b. nicht sehr abwegig lawrow mit goebbels zu vergleichen. ständig anderen genau die dinge ohne beweise vorwerfen, die man selbst macht oder vorhat usw. die indoktrinierung des eigenen volkes. 
da erinnert einfach vieles leider an das damalige regime hier in deutschland. glaube daher fällt der vergleich dann auch häufiger.

ein großer unterschied zwischen putin und hitler (davon abgesehen, dass hitler sicher irgendwie versucht hätte die ganze welt zu erobern und das bestimmt nicht putins wunsch ist) ist meiner meinung nach: hitler hätte längst nuklearwaffen verwendet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zu viel off topic hier, Hitler hätte Nuklearwaffen eingesetzt,


Die Amis waren aber schneller.

Und wäre der Krieg in Europa nicht zu Ende gewesen, wäre Berlin sehr flach nach dem Krieg gewesen.
Viel flacher, als es so schon war.

Dann hätte es die Reichskanzlei verdampft und nicht Hiroschima.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich darauf nicht auf, aber die ist ein enorm wichtiger Faktor bei Hitlers Tyrannei. *Sein ganzes Weltbild fußte auf diesen abgedrehten Sozialdarwinismus der weißen, arischen Herrenrasse.*


Das hat Putin zu 100% auch, nur bzgl der russischen Kultur und jeden den er für schwach hält (Darwinismus) greift er an, wenn er ihm im Wege steht.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles andere ist nicht mit Hitler zu vergleichen. Sondern ein Krieg, in dem es darum geht den Feind zu brechen. Das ist hässlich, aber noch lange nicht zu vergleichen mit Hitler.


Ich  persönlich will auch keine Vergleiche anstellen.
Aber meiner Meinung nach kann Putin nicht gewinnen. Selbst wenn er die aktuelle Regierung absetzt und eine Marionette installiert, wird sich die Bevölkerung das nicht gefallen lassen und dann hast du das, was es früher hintern Eisernen Vorhang gab.
Denk an die Aufstände in Ungarn, DDR, Tschechoslowakei und den 50ern und 60ern als Sowjetische Panzer alles niedergewalzt haben.
Dieses Szenario könnte wieder eintreten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat Putin zu 100% auch, nur bzgl der russischen Kultur und jeden den er für schwach hält (Darwinismus) greift er an, wenn er ihm im Wege steht.


Okay, dass Putin so ein Weltbild hat, wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alles andere ist nicht mit Hitler zu vergleichen. Sondern ein Krieg, in dem es darum geht den Feind zu brechen. Das ist hässlich, aber noch lange nicht zu vergleichen mit Hitler.


Überlege mal was du da schreibst!
Zwischen dem Krieg der Wehrmacht im Westen (1940) und ihrem Krieg im Osten (1941) lagen Welten, im Umgang mit Zivilisten und zivilen Zielen. Putin hat das schon in Tscheschenien und Syrien und jetzt auch der Ukraine bewiesen, das er sich da eher an Hitler und der Wehrmacht im Osten orientiert, wenn sich jemand verteidigt.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> hitler hätte längst nuklearwaffen verwendet.


Die _Kern_frage (muhaha, Wortwitz) ist da aber: Würde Putin Nuklearwaffen auch dann nicht einsetzen, wenn nur er sie hätte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die _Kern_frage (muhaha, Wortwitz) ist da aber: Würde Putin Nuklearwaffen auch dann nicht einsetzen, wenn nur er sie hätte?


mitten in europa sicher nicht, da er einen vernichtungskrieg dann nicht nötig hätte. bezüglich der usa? naja...

allerdings müsste man dann eh viel weiter denken: müsste er sie einsetzen um zu bekommen was er will, wenn nur er sie hat und damit drohen kann?  das wäre nun wirklich müßig, denn vielleicht würden alle anderen dann auch einfach so einknicken. 


hitler hingegen hat sich offenbar zum ende des krieges dazu entschieden, dass ihm dann (wenn die "deutsche bzw. arische herrenrasse") nicht stark genug ist, dann können sie auch alle inkl. ihm selbst untergehen. glaube spätestens da hätte er auch die atom-bombe massiv eingesetzt, wenn er die möglichkeit gehabt hätte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Überlege mal was du da schreibst!
> Zwischen dem Krieg der Wehrmacht im Westen (1940) und ihrem Krieg im Osten (1941) lagen Welten, im Umgang mit Zivilisten und zivilen Zielen. Putin hat das schon in Tscheschenien und Syrien und jetzt auch der Ukraine bewiesen, das er sich da eher an Hitler und der Wehrmacht im Osten orientiert, wenn sich jemand verteidigt.


Natürlich, hier werden Menschen einfach getötet, als wäre es nichts. Wobei ich bei Putin hier stets ein machtpolitisches Kalkül vermutet habe, um die eigene Geostrategie zu stärken. Bei Hitler war es dagegen gezielt der Plan die halbe Weltbevölkerung zu dezimieren und das wurde dann ja auch teils aktiv umgesetzt. Um dabei auf Putin zurückzukommen und die erwähnten Beispiele aufzugreifen: 
Putin hat weder in Syrien, noch in Tschetschenien ethnische Säuberungen beabsichtigt. Kadyrow und Putin sind doch sogar Best Friends.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Putin hat weder in Syrien, noch in Tschetschenien ethnische Säuberungen beabsichtigt. Kadyrow und Putin sind doch sogar Best Friends.


Naja, es haben sich schon gezielte Angriffe auf Zivilisten darunter befunden.  Die Ärmsten und Wehrlosesten. Das ist genauso menschenverachtend.
Und Kadyrow ist kremltreu. Der wurde doch erst nach dem Regimewechsel von Putin eingesetzt soviel ich weiß.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, es haben sich schon gezielte Angriffe auf Zivilisten darunter befunden.  Die Ärmsten und Wehrlosesten. Das ist genauso menschenverachtend.
> Und Kadyrow ist kremltreu. Der wurde doch erst nach dem Regimewechsel von Putin eingesetzt soviel ich weiß.


Es ist aber nicht zu vergleichen. Um meinen Punkt nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Hätte Putin geplant komplett Tschetschenien von Tschetschenen zu "säubern", weil er der Meinung ist, dass es parasitäre "Untermenschen" sind, die dem russischen Volk schaden wollen, und daher komplett bis zum letzten vernichtet werden müssen, könnte man vergleichen.
So ist es, ich wiederhole, grausame Kriegsführung seitens Putin, die gezielt den Feind brechen soll.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht zu vergleichen. Um meinen Punkt nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Hätte Putin geplant komplett Tschetschenien von Tschetschenen zu "säubern", weil er der Meinung ist, dass es parasitäre "Untermenschen" sind, die dem russischen Volk schaden wollen, und daher komplett bis zum letzten vernichtet werden müssen, könnte man vergleichen.


Seine Agression hat sich nicht gegen ein ganzes Volk gerichtet aber gegen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> So ist es, ich wiederhole, grausame Kriegsführung seitens Putin, die gezielt den Feind brechen soll.


bei dem er mittlerweile auch gezielt unschuldige zivilisten (dabei frauen und kinder) des sogenannten brudervolks (verständnis zwischen der russischen und ukrainischen bevölkerung) ermorden lässt. er selbst hingegen hat dem ukrainischen volk in seiner rede im endeffekt das existenzrecht abgesprochen. frei nach "wir haben euch geschaffen, wir können euch auch wieder vernichten"

das ist doch nochmal ein riesiger unterschied zu seinem handeln im syrienkrieg.


----------



## Poulton (12. März 2022)

Wird jetzt hier allen ernstes die Singularität des Holocaust in Frage gestellt?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. März 2022)

sind wohl einige hier zu tief im kaninchenbau versackt...


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier allen ernstes die Singularität des Holocaust in Frage gestellt?


Die Singularität des Holocaust nicht.
Aber es gibt Paralellen zwischen Putin und sein handeln und Hitler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier allen ernstes die Singularität des Holocaust in Frage gestellt?


nein, absolut nicht.

es ist aber völlig normal vergleiche anzustellen - die dann (das hast du vermutlich nicht verstanden) natürlich nicht ein komplettes ehemaliges vergehen und vorgehen in die heutige zeit hieven.

die für den holocaust verantwortlichen waren absolute monster, dennoch können heutige monster ähnliche charakterzüge und verhaltensweisen aufweisen. es ist legitim diese zu erörtern und allgemein in so einer angespannten zeit gedanken auszutauschen, ohne dabei den holocaust auch nur irgendwie verharmlosen zu wollen!


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier allen ernstes die Singularität des Holocaust in Frage gestellt?


Du willst doch nur wieder provozieren, denn jeder Einzelne hat in seinem Post, der Differenzierung das Wort geredet, aber Ähnlichkeiten liegen halt offen auf der Hand, ob dir das nun passt oder nicht, das räumst du auch nicht mit deiner Provokation ab!


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Natürlich, hier werden Menschen einfach getötet, als wäre es nichts. Wobei ich bei Putin hier stets ein machtpolitisches Kalkül vermutet habe, um die eigene Geostrategie zu stärken. Bei Hitler war es dagegen gezielt der Plan die halbe Weltbevölkerung zu dezimieren und das wurde dann ja auch teils aktiv umgesetzt. Um dabei auf Putin zurückzukommen und die erwähnten Beispiele aufzugreifen:
> Putin hat weder in Syrien, noch in Tschetschenien ethnische Säuberungen beabsichtigt. Kadyrow und Putin sind doch sogar Best Friends.


Ok differenzieren wir es anders.
Der Krieg Putins und seiner Armee ähnelt sehr stark dem Vernichtungskrieg der Wehrmacht als Armee im Osten, gegen die Zivilbevölkerung.
Den Genozid und und die ethnischen Säuberungen haben ja auch zum Großteil andere ausgeführt.

Eigentlich führt man Krieg um die gegenerische Armee und ihren Widerstandswillen zu brechen, um dann eine Kapitulation zu erreichen, aber man nimmt nicht völlig bewusst wahlos Zivilisten und darunter einen haufen Kinder aufs Korn (siehe Frau und ihre zwei Kinder auf der Brücke in Kiew oder den Bericht von Igor, nur um mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen plus Schulen, Kliniken etc.) und greift dazu noch die zivile Infrastruktur(Wasser, Strom, Nahrung) völlig bewust an, damit man den Widerstand der Zivilbevölkerung bricht oder sie eben vernichtet.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

> In der von der russischen Armee belagerten Hafenstadt Mariupol im Südosten der Ukraine ist nach russischen Angaben ein neuer Anlauf zur Evakuierung von Zivilisten gescheitert. 50 Busse hätten wegen Beschusses nicht abfahren können, sagte Generaloberst Michail Misinzew aus dem Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge. Mehrere orthodoxe Geistliche hätten sich bereiterklärt, die Bewohner beim Verlassen der belagerten Stadt zu begleiten.
> 
> Die ukrainische VizeRegierungschefin Iryna Wereschtschuk sagte, dass die Kolonne fünf Stunden an einem Kontrollpunkt festgehalten worden sei. Morgen solle es einen weiteren Versuch geben.
> 
> Russland beschuldigte dagegen ukrainische "Nationalisten". Das ließ sich nicht überprüfen. Das ukrainische Innenministerium teilte mit, Grenzschutzbeamte hätten 15 russische Soldaten bei einem Angriff auf Mariupol getötet. In der Stadt sei die humanitäre Lage sehr schwierig, so das russische Verteidigungsministerium.


Quelle: Moskau: Evakuierung von Mariupol erneut gescheitert

Das ist ein humanitäre Katastrophe. Die Menschen dort sind schon seit Tagen ohne Wasser, Strom, Lebensmitteln und Medikamenten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau: Evakuierung von Mariupol erneut gescheitert
> 
> Das ist ein humanitäre Katastrophe. Die Menschen dort sind schon seit Tagen ohne Wasser, Strom, Lebensmitteln und Medikamenten.


das ist etwas, das noch schlimmer werden wird. selbst in kiew könnte das relativ bald passieren.

und da schwadronieren hier manche manches mal noch davon, dass raketen ja nur aus versehen krankenhäuser, schulen, kindergärten usw. getroffen hätten.
wie wollen diese leute dann erklären, dass putin belagerungskriege gegen mehrere städte führt, die im schlimmsten fall dafür sorgen, dass menschen verdursten, verhungern, erfrieren, kranke ohne weitere mögliche versorgung sterben? ernsthaft? was denken sich diese leute eigentlich, die immer noch davon sprechen, dass zivile opfer kaum auftreten würden (und jedes ist eines zuviel!) und wenn dann nur "aus versehen"?

es geht dabei um arten zu sterben, bei denen eine kugel in den kopf verdammt gnädig wäre. es geht um menschen, die irgendwann im überlebenskampf auf ihre eigenen mitmenschen, freunde, vielleicht familie losgehen, weil sie (dann logischerweise) nicht mehr klar denken können.

putin "entnazifiziert"? putin "bekämpft einen völkermord"? 

putin begeht selbst und bewusst auf grausame art und weise einen völkermord!


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das ist etwas, das noch schlimmer werden wird. selbst in kiew könnte das relativ bald passieren.


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


juko888 schrieb:


> es geht dabei um arten zu sterben, bei denen eine kugel in den kopf verdammt gnädig wäre. es geht um menschen, die irgendwann im überlebenskampf auf ihre eigenen mitmenschen, freunde, vielleicht familie losgehen, weil sie (dann logischerweise) nicht mehr klar denken können.


Teilweise gibt es schon Plünderungen.


juko888 schrieb:


> putin "entnazifiziert"? putin "bekämpft einen völkermord"?
> 
> putin begeht selbst und bewusst auf grausame art und weise einen völkermord!


Genau. Das macht er alles mit Kalkül. Ist eben ein Verbrecher und Massenmörder.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich  persönlich will auch keine Vergleiche anstellen.
> Aber meiner Meinung nach kann Putin nicht gewinnen. Selbst wenn er die aktuelle Regierung absetzt und eine Marionette installiert, wird sich die Bevölkerung das nicht gefallen lassen und dann hast du das, was es früher hintern Eisernen Vorhang gab.
> Denk an die Aufstände in Ungarn, DDR, Tschechoslowakei und den 50ern und 60ern als Sowjetische Panzer alles niedergewalzt haben.
> Dieses Szenario könnte wieder eintreten.



Kann man sich noch vorstellen dass die Ukrainer sich beugen werden nachdem Kiew fällt ? Es sieht doch so aus dass sich die Partisanenkämpfe fortsetzen. Und überhaupt, was wär das für ein Land ? Der Hass auf Russen ist doch viel zu groß als dass sie einfach da weiter machen wie vor 2014.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch vorstellen dass die Ukrainer sich beugen werden nachdem Kiew fällt ?


Die Politik vielleicht irgendwann wenn es wirklich aussichtslos wird.
Das Volk wenn die alle so sind wie die Ukrainer die ich selbst kenne: Niemals. Die werden ihren Besatzer mit allen Mitteln sabotieren und bekämpfen bis er die Lust verliert. Putin kann die Ukraine nicht (mit irgendwie vertretbarem Aufwand) besetzt halten, so lange er nicht den Willen der gesamten Bevölkerung dort gebrochen hat. Und das dürfte mindestens sehr schwierig wenn nicht unmöglich sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Du willst doch nur wieder provozieren*, denn jeder Einzelne hat in seinem Post, der Differenzierung das Wort geredet, aber Ähnlichkeiten liegen halt offen auf der Hand, ob dir das nun passt oder nicht, das räumst du auch nicht mit deiner Provokation ab!


Über Provokationen brauchst gerade du kein Wort verlieren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ok differenzieren wir es anders.


Du differenzierst in diesen Punkt nicht du konstruierst etwas...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Krieg Putins und seiner Armee ähnelt sehr stark dem Vernichtungskrieg der Wehrmacht als Armee im Osten, gegen die Zivilbevölkerung.


"Leider nein, leider gar nicht."



Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Genozid und und die ethnischen Säuberungen haben ja auch zum Großteil andere ausgeführt.


Gezielt ethnische Säuberungen, bzw. Vernichtungen, wie während des Zweiten Weltkriegs im Ostfeldzug der Nazis sind das hier so noch ganz definitiv nicht, da waren sogar die USA während des Vietnamkrieges weit näher dran als die Russen, trotz einer aktuellen Intensivierung der Brutalität, jetzt in der Ukraine.

Aber ohne Zweifel und Untertreibung kann man defintiv sagen das der Kreml inzwischen von einer noch relativ selektiven Kriegsführung der ersten paar Tage inzwischen zu einer umfassenden / offen brutalen Kriegsführung übergegangen ist, die kaum noch bewusst zu vermeiden sucht zivile Ziele auszuklammern und den Terror bei den Angriffen intensiviert, um die Kriegsbereitschaft durch brechen der Zivilbevölkerung zu brechen.

Wird aber vermutlich nicht funktionieren, hat in Vietnam bei den USA auch nicht funktioniert, außer man will es bis zur gezielten Ausrottung auf die Spitze treiben, wie eben die Nazis, weil Terror nicht funktioniert wenn eine Bevölkerung der Meinung ist für eine Sache zu kämpfen die ihr wichtig und richtig erscheint (wie die Nord-Vietnamesen damals).


Don-71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich führt man Krieg um die gegenerische Armee und ihren Widerstandswillen zu brechen, um dann eine Kapitulation zu erreichen, aber man nimmt nicht völlig bewusst wahlos Zivilisten und darunter einen haufen Kinder aufs Korn...



Ach nicht?
Unzählige Kriege der letzten über 2000 Jahre und auch letzten Jahrzehnte, unabhänig davon ob ein Diktator sie geführt hat, oder durchaus auch demokratische Staaten, sprechen da aber eine andere Sprache.
Wenn man eine Armee im Felde nicht schlagen / "brechen" kann und das ist der russischen Armee definitiv in der Ukraine nicht gelungen, da die Ukrainer keinen richtig symetrischen Krieg führen, geht man dazu über eben die Zivilbevölkerung zu maltretieren.
Weil keine moderne Armee mehr ohne funktionierende Zivilgesellschaft hinter ihr über längere Zeit funktionieren kann und die Zivilgesellschaft kann nur funktionieren solange die  zivile Infrastruktur noch irgendwie funktioniert und ihre Moral nicht einbricht.

Also zerbombt die russische Armee gerade halt neben militärischen Zielen auch ganz gezielt die ziviele Infrastruktur und das dabei auch Zivilisten in erhöhter Zahlt mit getötet werden liegt, traurigerweise in der Natur der Sache einer solchen Form der Kriegsführung.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Leider nein, leider gar nicht."


Leider doch, täglich im Fernsehen von seriösen Journalisten dokumentiert, seit ungefähr 6-7 Tagen!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gezielt ethnische Säuberungen, bzw. Vernichtungen, wie während des Zweiten Weltkriegs im Ostfeldzug der Nazis sind das hier so noch ganz definitiv nicht, da waren sogar die USA während des Vietnamkrieges weit näher dran als die Russen, trotz einer aktuellen Intensivierung der Brutalität, jetzt in der Ukraine.


Rofl, es ist so schön wie du entweder meine Posts nicht ließt, oder einfach nicht wahrhaben willst was ich geschrieben habe.
Der Ostfeldzug der Nazis ist umfasend etwas vollkommen anderes als der Vernichtungsfeldzug der Wehrmacht als Armee im Osten.
Wenn du anderes behauptest, hast du nicht die geringste historische Ahnung!
Von ethnischen Säuberungen oder Genozide habe ich auch gar nicht gesprochen, sondern ich habe das vorgehen der Kampftruppen beider Armeeen verglichen und es ist historisch bewiesen und tausendmal belegt, das die Wehrmacht als Armee, im Westen einen sehr anderen Krieg geführt hat gegen Zivilisten als im Osten und das vorgehen der russischen Armee jetzt in der Ukraine, ähnelt fatal oder ist gleich zum Vorgehen der Wehrmacht als Armee im Osten.
Beides kann man völlig zurecht als Vernichtungsfeldzug bezeichnen, gerichtet auf die Dimension wie Kampftruppen beider Armeen gegen die Zivilbevölkerung vorgehen und vorgingen!


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Leider doch, täglich im Fernsehen von seriösen Journalisten dokumentiert, seit ungefähr 6-7 Tagen!


Ach wirklich, also treiben die Russen aktuell ganze Dörfer zusammend und erschießen sie, oder sperren Menschen in Kirchen und zünden sie dann an, oder treiben die Ukrainer zusammen um sie durch Arbeit für die Armee und ohne Nahrung zu Tode zu schuften, oder Minenfelder nur mit ein paar langen Stöcken ausgestattet räumen zu lassen, usw. usf?
Weil genau so sah der Vernichtungskrieg der Nazis im Osten an der Zivilbevölkerung aus und solche Bilder habe ich definitiv nicht die letzten 6-7 Tage aus der Ukraine zu sehen bekommen...

Was ich aber gesehen habe ist das man bewusst auch zivile Infrastruktur und vereinzelt auch fliehende Zivilisten beschießt (aber das heißt nicht das dieser letztere Punkt auch systematisch von oben angeordnet passiert), aber das macht es eben noch nicht zu einen Vernichtungskrieg wie im Stil des deutschen Nationalsozialismus.


----------



## Don-71 (12. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil genau so sah der Vernichtungskrieg *der Nazis *im Osten an der Zivilbevölkerung aus und solche Bilder habe ich definitiv nicht die letzten 6-7 Tage aus der Ukraine zu sehen bekommen...
> Was ich gesehen habe ist das man bewusst auch zivile Infrastruktur beschießt, aber das macht es eben noch nicht zu einen Vernichtungskrieg wie im Stil des deutschen Nationalsozialismus.


Du schnallst es einfach nicht und bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage geschriebene Differenzierung  zu verstehen!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wirklich, also treiben die Russen aktuell ganze Dörfer zusammend und erschießen sie, oder sperren Menschen in Kirchen und zünden sie dann an, oder treiben die Ukrainer zusammen um sie durch Arbeit für die Armee und ohne Nahrung zu Tode zu schuften, oder Minenfelder nur mit ein paar langen Stöcken ausgestattet räumen zu lassen, usw. usf?


Ja klar, das war Standard der Wehrmacht 1941! 
Dieser Krieg hier dauert gerade mal 16 Tage und du kommst mit Fällen bezogen auf die Wehrmacht nach 2-4 Jahren Krieg!


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Politik vielleicht irgendwann wenn es wirklich aussichtslos wird.
> Das Volk wenn die alle so sind wie die Ukrainer die ich selbst kenne: Niemals. Die werden ihren Besatzer mit allen Mitteln sabotieren und bekämpfen bis er die Lust verliert. Putin kann die Ukraine nicht (mit irgendwie vertretbarem Aufwand) besetzt halten, so lange er nicht den Willen der gesamten Bevölkerung dort gebrochen hat. Und das dürfte mindestens sehr schwierig wenn nicht unmöglich sein.


In Chinas TV wird der Kampf der Ukraine sehr gelobt, auch wird dort obiektiv berichtet. Polens Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen wird ebensfalls gelobt. 

Sieht so aus als ob die fiktive Parnterschaft Moskau-Peking beginnt zu bröckeln. Wäre zu geil wenn China im Handumdrehen es schafft Putin zu bändigen, was dem gesamten Westen seit 8 Jahren nicht gelingt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Du schnallst es einfach nicht und bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage* geschriebene Differenzierung  zu verstehen!


Ahh da ist er wieder der provokative Don.
Sorry, aber es bist hier ehr du der mal wieder so schlicht nichts "schnallt"!

Es gab im Ostfeldzug gegen Russland keine klare Trennlinie zwischen Wehrmacht und anderen Gruppen was die Führung des Feldzugs und die Auswüchse anging, das was ich oben geschrieben habe hat die Wehrmacht genauso gemacht wie SS, irgendwelche Hilfstruppen, oder verbündete Staaten (Rumänen, Italiener, usw).

Davon ab ist das was da aktuell an Zerstörung passiert  genau so wie moderne Kriege seit mindestens 1914 von allen Staaten gegen Gegener geführt werden die keine einfachen klar militärisch unterlegenen Ziele darstellen, indem man die Infrastruktur (militärisch wie auch zivil) des Feindes gezielt und umfassend zerstört, das ist nichts was man als "gezielten Vernichtungsfeldzug im Wehrmachtsstil" bezeichnen kann!

So haben auch die USA in Kora ihren Krieg geführt, so haben sie den Krieg in Vietnam geführt und in unzähligen anderen Kriegen anderer Staaten wurde das auch so gemacht.
Selektiv zerstört wurde immer nur dann wenn man sowieso drastisch überlegen war, wie in jüngerer Zeit im Irak, oder Afghanistan, weil da ist es auf Grund der klaren Überlegenheit schlicht nicht notwendig gewesen was anderes  als militärische Ziele überhaupt aufs Korn zu nehmen, bevor der Widerstand auch schon flächendeckend in sich zusammengebrochen ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. März 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dann soll sich nen Lauterbach auch nicht beschweren der sagt ja auch zwischen den Zeilen: "Kommt zu mir "


Schmasst der uns sonst die Brügel naus?


----------



## Don-71 (13. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab im Ostfeldzug gegen Russland keine klare Trennung zwischen Wehrmacht und anderen Gruppen, das was ich oben geschrieben habe hat die Wehrmacht genauso gemacht wie SS, irgendwelche Hilfstruppen, oder verbündete Staaten (Rumänen, Italiener, usw).


Wenn das dein historisch falsches Bild ist, kann ich es auch nicht ändern, denn die Wehrmacht hatte nur sehr begrenzt  und alleine schon aus Moralgründen  sehr wenig mit den Einsatzgruppen des SD 1941 zu tun. Das vermischte sich um so länger der Krieg anhielt und so öfter Partisanen bekämpft wurden, auch hatten Etappendivisonen oder Sicherungsdivisionen da erheblich mehr Kontakt als die Kampftruppen an der Front.
Das alles immer schön zu vermengen ist zwar historisch hipp, aber eben zum großen Teil ziemlich falsch.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein historisch falsches Bild ist, kann ich es auch nicht ändern, denn die Wehrmacht hatte nur sehr begrenzt  und alleine schon aus Moralgründen  sehr wenig mit den Einsatzgruppen des SD zu tun. Das vermischte sich um so länger der Krieg anhielt und so öfter Partisanen bekämpft wurden, auch hatten Etappendivisonen oder Sicherungsdivisionen da erheblich mehr Kontakt als die Kampftruppen an der Front.
> Das alles immer schön zu vermengen ist zwar historisch hipp, aber eben zum großen Teil ziemlich falsch.


Mein Opa väterlicher Seite war von 1941 bis 1945 als Offizier an der Ostfront (Heersgruppe Süd, bis zum Kaukasus und zurück bis an die Oder), ich kenne das was er erzählt hat und da sind genug Erzählungen von ihm darunter gewesen wo Wehrmachtssoldaten und Stäbe sich sehr freiwillig und nur zu bereitwillig an den Vernichtungsbemühungen beteiligt haben und oft genug brauchte es dafür nicht mal erst einen Befehl von oben, da die Propaganda und das faschistische Weltbild auch so in nicht wenigen Köpfen ausreichend präsent und gefestigt war, um durchaus auch in "Eigeninitative" tätig zu werden.

Mit diesen lächerlich oft vorgeschobenen Konstrukt der "Moral" bei der Wehrmacht, weshalb man sich ja nicht oder nur in ehr wenigeren Fällen beteiligt hat, war es da 1941 genauso wenig in der Realität weit her wie 1944/45.

Das es bei der Wehrmacht nicht noch viel häufiger (gerade in den ersten 2 Kriegsjahren im Osten) und umfangreicher zu solchen Beteiligungen kam lag schlicht alleine dadran das die Front sich nunmal kontinuierlich verschob und mit ihr auch die Soldaten der Wehrmacht, so das diese halt nicht zu lange am selben Fleck blieben, um da mehr dahingehend tätig zu werden, während im Hinterland dann Polizeieinheiten, SS und Hilfstruppen verblieben / nachzogen, die entsprechend halt auch mehr Zeit und Fokus zum wüten hatten.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch vorstellen dass die Ukrainer sich beugen werden nachdem Kiew fällt ? Es sieht doch so aus dass sich die Partisanenkämpfe fortsetzen. Und überhaupt, was wär das für ein Land ? Der Hass auf Russen ist doch viel zu groß als dass sie einfach da weiter machen wie vor 2014.


Das kommt darauf an, wie gründlich  die "Säuberung" sein wird, wenn die Ukraine erobert ist und Russland Oppositionelle oder allgemeinen Widerstand nieder drückt. In Russland hat Putin ja inzwischen jede Form von Widerspruch beseitigt und genauso kann das in der Ukraine ablaufen. Das kann natürlich Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann gibst du auf, wenn alle Freunde und Bekannte in Gefängnissen sitzen oder spurlos verschwunden sind.
Aktuell bin ich der Meinung, dass man Putins militärischen Einsatz so teuer wie möglich machen muss. Also teuer am Material und sehr teuer an Soldaten, die im Kampf fallen.
Es wird in den nächsten Wochen noch sehr hart und wir sollten so viele Ukrainern aufnehmen, wie möglich ist.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie gründlich  die "Säuberung" sein wird, wenn die Ukraine erobert ist und Russland Oppositionelle oder allgemeinen Widerstand nieder drückt. In Russland hat Putin ja inzwischen jede Form von Widerspruch beseitigt und genauso kann das in der Ukraine ablaufen. Das kann natürlich Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann gibst du auf, wenn alle Freunde und Bekannte in Gefängnissen sitzen oder spurlos verschwunden sind.
> Aktuell bin ich der Meinung, dass man Putins militärischen Einsatz so teuer wie möglich machen muss. Also teuer am Material und sehr teuer an Soldaten, die im Kampf fallen.
> Es wird in den nächsten Wochen noch sehr hart und wir sollten so viele Ukrainern aufnehmen, wie möglich ist.


Angeblich hat die Säuberung bereits begonnen, zumindest in den ersten Hilfskorridoren die alle nach Russland führen, sollen erste Ukrainer aussortiert worden sein.

Ich frage mich inwiefern das Sinn macht für Putin persönlich in Anbetracht des Preises welchen alle Russen dafür dafür zahlen werden. Der muss doch spätestens seit der Abkehr Deutschlands und den Sanktionen am Boden zerstört sein..


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich inwiefern das Sinn macht für Putin persönlich in Anbetracht des Preises welchen alle Russen dafür dafür zahlen werden. Der muss doch spätestens seit der Abkehr Deutschlands und den Sanktionen am Boden zerstört sein..


Putin interessiert sich ja nicht für die Russen. Er verfolgt seine eigenen Pläne.
Nur Russland selbst kann Putin  aufhalten. Ob das jetzt die Militärs sind, die irgendwann die Reißleine ziehen oder der Geheimdienst, dessen Fälle wegschwimmen. Mal hoffen.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin interessiert sich ja nicht für die Russen. Er verfolgt seine eigenen Pläne.
> Nur Russland selbst kann Putin  aufhalten. Ob das jetzt die Militärs sind, die irgendwann die Reißleine ziehen oder der Geheimdienst, dessen Fälle wegschwimmen. Mal hoffen.


Der hat Schiss vor den Russen, allerdings dürften 2/3 des Volkes den Quatsch aus dem TV noch glauben. Ob sie dann weiterhin glauben werden dass ihr Land nur wegen dem bösen Westen untergeht ? Das könnte tatsächlich eine Bombe werden die in Russland hochgeht, vermutlich längst überfällig. 

Wenn ich schräg veranlagt wär würde mir Putin jetzt leid tuen 
Hoffentlich ist der Hausmeister kein Ukrainer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjW2Kz4oXCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wäre zu geil wenn China im Handumdrehen es schafft Putin zu bändigen, was dem gesamten Westen seit 8 Jahren nicht gelingt.


Es wäre vor allem eine Fehleinschätzung China dann herauszuheben.
Ja, wenn sie und auch Indien in die Sanktionen einsteigen würde sich Russland nochmal deutlich anders umgucken müssen, aber eben weil die beiden als Alternative zu den schon verlorenen EU und USA dazu kommen, nicht weil sie alleine mehr Einfluss haben.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also zerbombt die russische Armee gerade halt neben militärischen Zielen auch ganz gezielt die ziviele Infrastruktur und das dabei auch Zivilisten in erhöhter Zahlt mit getötet werden liegt, traurigerweise in der Natur der Sache einer solchen Form der Kriegsführung.


Diese Form der Kriegsführung ist aber trotzdem menschenverachtend und verbrecherisch.
Und das Argument "Kollateralschäden" kann dafür keine Rechtfertigung oder Entschuldigung sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Diese Form der Kriegsführung ist aber trotzdem menschenverachtend und verbrecherisch.
> Und das Argument "Kollateralschäden" kann dafür keine Rechtfertigung oder Entschuldigung sein.


Das denke ich, oder hoffe ich zumindest mal, steht hier bei allen Usern außer Frage. Jedoch ist es nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit Hitlers Menschenverachtung, und all jener die damals da mitgezogen haben.
Ich finde es schade, dass darüber gefühlt seitenlang diskutiert wird. Hitlers unfassbare Verbrechen sollten doch jedem bekannt sein. Der Typ ließ Leichenreste zu Seife und sonstigem verarbeiten. Also worüber reden wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das denke ich, oder hoffe ich zumindest mal, steht hier bei allen Usern außer Frage. Jedoch ist es nicht annähernd vergleichbar mit Hitlers Menschenverachtung, und all jener die damals da mitgezogen haben.
> Ich finde es schade, dass darüber gefühlt seitenlang diskutiert wird. Hitlers unfassbare Verbrechen sollten doch jedem bekannt sein. Der Typ ließ Leichenreste zu Seife und sonstigem verarbeiten. Also worüber reden wir hier eigentlich?


Um Hitler ging es mir gar nicht mehr. Hatte eher den Eindruck, dass hier noch ein paar Putinversteher unterwegs sind, die meinen das Ganze verharmlosen zu müssen.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

OT: ... und die Geschichte wiederholt sich erneut zum Thema NATO-Osterweiterung:









						Russland droht mit Angriffen auf Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine
					

Konvois mit Waffen für die Ukraine seien „rechtmäßige Ziele“ sagt der russische Vize-Außenminister. Den USA wirft er eine „Eskalationspolitik“ vor.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Zitat: „Der Aufbau von Nato-Truppen und -Infrastruktur direkt an unseren Grenzen sowie Pläne für ihren dauerhaften Einsatz sind offen gesagt eine Provokation und führen zu einer deutlichen Zunahme der Konfrontation im Baltikum“, sagte der Direktor für Europapolitik im russischen Außenministerium, Sergej Beljajew, am Samstag der Agentur Interfax.

Beljajew warnte zudem erneut vor einer Aufnahme von Schweden und Finnland in die Nato. Dies hätte „ernsthafte militärische und politische Folgen, die uns dazu zwingen würden, die gesamte Bandbreite der Beziehungen zu diesen Staaten zu überdenken und Vergeltungsmaßnahmen zu ergreifen“, sagte der Diplomat. Details nannte er nicht. Beljajew sagte, die Neutralität der beiden Staaten sei ein wichtiger Faktor, um die Sicherheit in Europa zu garantieren.

Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Mal eine diplomatische Lösung geben wird!

/OT:

... eine weitere Kommunikation zwischen den Regierungschefs von Deutschland, Frankreich und Russland.








						Putin "informiert" Scholz und Macron über "wahre Sachlage"
					

75 Minuten telefonieren Bundeskanzler Scholz und der französische Präsident Macron mit Kremlchef Putin. Sie fordern einen sofortigen Waffenstillstand und eine diplomatische Lösung des Ukraine-Kriegs. Putin hingegen habe die beiden Staatschefs über die "wahre Sachlage" im Kriegsgebiet informiert...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Zitat: "Putin wiederum hat der ukrainischen Armee "eklatante Verstöße" gegen das humanitäre Völkerrecht vorgeworfen. Er habe Scholz und Macron in dem Telefonat über "die wahre Sachlage" in der Ukraine informiert, teilte der Kreml mit. XvtPutin warf der ukrainischen Armee demnach "außergerichtliche Hinrichtungen von Dissidenten", "Geiselnahmen und die Nutzung von Zivilisten als Schutzschilde" vor.

Putin beschuldigte die ukrainischen Streitkräfte, schwere Waffen in der Nähe von Krankenhäusern, Schulen und Kindergärten zu lagern. "Gleichzeitig stören nationalistische Bataillone die Einsätze zur Rettung der Bevölkerung und schüchtern Zivilisten während Evakuierungsversuchen ein", erklärte der Kreml.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

Kurzform: Ein erwiesener Lügner wiederholt seine Lügen. Und sonst so?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurzform: Ein erwiesener Lügner wiederholt seine Lügen. Und sonst so?


... oder er wird langsam schizophren...








						Versteckspiel um Wladimir Putin: Wo steckt der russische Despot?
					

In der Ukraine tobt nach der Invasion aus Russland der Krieg. Befohlen hat ihn Präsident Wladimir Putin. Normalerweise ist dessen Amtssitz der Senatspalast im Kreml in Moskau. Doch dort befindet sich der Präsident wohl gar nicht mehr. Aber wo steckt der russische Despot?




					www.focus.de
				




Dann wären wir wohl eher bei einem vergleich mit stalin.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurzform: Ein erwiesener Lügner wiederholt seine Lügen. Und sonst so?


... meinst du? Ich habe auf diese Meldung bezogen noch keine Stellungnahme der westlichen Medien gefunden. Von daher habe ich dazu persönlich noch keine Meinung. Es werden sich bei der hohen Anzahl der Verstöße sicher mit wenig Mühe entsprechende Satelliten-Aufnahmen finden lassen, die das eine oder andere bestärken.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

Du kannst auf keiner Satellitenaufnahme klar differenzieren ob da "ukrainische Juden-Nazis" oder russische Streitkräfte eine Evakuierungen beschießen.
Aber was wird jemand im Namen seines Landes wohl eher tun? Seine eigenen Leute oder die eines anderen Landes angreifen?


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodimir Selenskij hat möglichen Kollaborateuren und Unterstützern Russlands in der Ukraine indirekt mit dem Tod gedroht. Wer sich von Angeboten der russischen Besatzer in Versuchung geführt sehe, unterschreibe damit sein eigenes Urteil, sagte er in einer in der Nacht zu Sonntag veröffentlichten Videobotschaft. "Das Urteil lautet, mehr als 12 000 Besatzern zu folgen, die nicht rechtzeitig verstehen konnten, warum die Ukraine nicht angegriffen werden sollte. Gemeint sind jene angeblich 12 000 russischen Soldaten die in dem Krieg bisher nach ukrainischen Angaben getötet worden sind. Ob diese Zahl stimmt, ist nicht unabhängig zu prüfen.


Quelle: Selenskij droht Unterstützern Russlands mit dem Tod

Eine klare Botschaft an alle illoyalen Verräter.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Selenskij droht Unterstützern Russlands mit dem Tod
> 
> Eine klare Botschaft an alle illoyalen Verräter.


Das machen Putin und Selenskij doch mit deren Unterstützern gegenseitig. Jeder, der da freiwillig teilnimmt, egal für wen, hat eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit da nicht mehr lebend rauszukommen. Egal bei welcher Seite. Nur ist mir das bei Leuten, die da freiwillig hingehen, einfach wurscht. Ist ja deren Entscheidung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Selenskij droht Unterstützern Russlands mit dem Tod
> 
> Eine klare Botschaft an alle illoyalen Verräter.


das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt als nicht sehr clever an und moralisch auch sehr sehr fragwürdig.

leute, die sich unter druck und im eigenen leid bestechen lassen (und damit dann als verräter gelten), sind ja nicht automatisch soldaten, die im krieg dann fallen könnten. im grunde spricht er da von der todesstrafe und damit hätte sich dann ein eu-beitritt auch endgültig erledigt.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst auf keiner Satellitenaufnahme klar differenzieren ob da "ukrainische Juden-Nazis" oder russische Streitkräfte eine Evakuierungen beschießen.
> Aber was wird jemand im Namen seines Landes wohl eher tun? Seine eigenen Leute oder die eines anderen Landes angreifen?


... ich spreche dabei nicht von einer Identifizierung des von dir definierten Personenkreises, sondern von den angesprochenen "schweren Waffen".


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt als nicht sehr clever an und moralisch auch sehr sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> leute, die sich unter druck und im eigenen leid bestechen lassen (und damit dann als verräter gelten), sind ja nicht automatisch soldaten, die im krieg dann fallen könnten. im grunde spricht er da von der todesstrafe und damit hätte sich dann ein eu-beitritt auch endgültig erledigt.


Ja damit hast du wahrscheinlich Recht.

Aber es gibt auch Menschen, welche nur für den "nötigen" Geldbetrag, ganz schnell ihre Herkunft, Werte usw über den Haufen werfen. Um die würde es mir nicht Leid tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch Menschen, welche nur für den "nötigen" Geldbetrag, ganz schnell ihre Herkunft, Werte usw über den Haufen werfen. Um die würde es mir nicht Leid tun.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die bei Russland toll bezahlt werden. Auch in der Ukraine wohl sehr schlecht, habe ich heute morgen bei blick.ch (Schweizer Pendant zu BILD) gelesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch Menschen, welche nur für den "nötigen" Geldbetrag, ganz schnell ihre Herkunft, Werte usw über den Haufen werfen. Um die würde es mir nicht Leid tun.


Ist halt nur die Frage, wie seine Drohung jetzt umgesetzt werden soll. Im Idealfall müsste dafür ein fairer und rechtsstaatlicher Prozess vorausgehen.
Dafür fehlt dem ukrainischen Staat gerade jedoch die nötige Kapazität, würde ich mal behaupten.

Im schlimmsten Fall wird nach eigenem Ermessen des Militärs hingerichtet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist halt nur die Frage, wie seine Drohung jetzt umgesetzt werden soll. Im Idealfall müsste dafür ein fairer und rechtsstaatlicher Prozess vorausgehen.
> Dafür fehlt dem ukrainischen Staat gerade jedoch die nötige Kapazität, würde ich mal behaupten.
> 
> Im schlimmsten Fall wird nach eigenem Ermessen des Militärs hingerichtet.


Ich denke, dass die genauso behandelt werden wie normale russische Soldaten.  Das ist zumindest der Eindruck, den ich nach Lesen des Artikels habe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> habe ich heute morgen bei blick.ch (Schweizer Pendant zu BILD) gelesen.


Auch damit kann man sich nicht mal den Hintern abwischen, weil man dann die ganze Druckerschwärze dran hat.

Ein absolutes Lügenblatt, wie das deutsche Gegenstück auch.

Da ist sogar der Wetterbericht falsch.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich spreche dabei nicht von einer Identifizierung des von dir definierten Personenkreises, sondern von den angesprochenen "schweren Waffen".


Man beachte die Einschränkungen "in der Nähe" und "gelagert".
Von dem Krankenhäusern ging also selbst nach russischer Lesart keine unmittelbare Gefahr aus. Und was ist "in der Nähe" wenn du urbanes Gebiet angreifst? Natürlich wird es irgendwo in der Stadt Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung geben. 
Es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1)Man beschießt gezielt rein zivile Infrastruktur. 2) Die "präzise High-Tech Luftwaffe" der Russen kann nicht zwischen einem Krankenhaus und einer Lagerhalle unterscheiden.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall wird nach eigenem Ermessen des Militärs hingerichtet.


Wenn dann sowieso nur so. Aber vielleicht bleibt es auch nur bei der Androhung.

Ein guter Schachzug war das aber wirklich nicht. Da bin ich etwas vom ukrainischen Präsidenten enttäuscht.
Weil das zu noch mehr Unsicherheiten und Angst in seiner eigenen Bevölkerung führt.
Auch moralisch ist das fragwürdig. Da hat @juko888 schon Recht.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man beachte die Einschränkungen "in der Nähe" und "gelagert".
> Von dem Krankenhäusern ging also selbst nach russischer Lesart keine unmittelbare Gefahr aus. Und was ist "in der Nähe" wenn du urbanes Gebiet angreifst? Natürlich wird es irgendwo in der Stadt Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung geben.
> Es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1)Man beschießt gezielt rein zivile Infrastruktur. 2) Die "präzise High-Tech Luftwaffe" der Russen kann nicht zwischen einem Krankenhaus und einer Lagerhalle unterscheiden.


... du hast Recht "in der Nähe" ist nicht näher definiert. Deshalb erläuter ich kurz mein Verständnis zur Aussage: das Ziel sind keine zivilen Gebäude und die zivilen Personen darin, sondern diese werden durch ihre Nähe zu den "schweren Waffen" automatisch der Wirkung des russischen Angriffes auf diese ausgesetzt. Beispielsweise das Geburtskrankenhaus, ein relativ weitläufiges Objekt welches einen eben so großen Innenhof besitzt - ich schätze 1000m². Wenn dort im Innenhof "schwere Waffen" stehen und diese mit einem entsprechendem Luftschlag angegriffen werden, trifft die Druckwelle und alles was sie mit sich führt auch die Gebäude und Menschen in der Umgebung. Wenn dort auch noch dazugehörige Munition gelagert wurde, dann verstärkt sich die Wirkung noch um ein Vielfaches. In den Videos zum Beispiel wird relativ zentral im Innenhof ein 5m tiefer Krater gezeigt. Somit könnte man davon ausgehen, dass das Ziel im Innenhof war. Die Vielzahl der Trümmerteile aus Stahl stützen diese Annahme. Man kann mit Blick auf die Zerstörung des Gebäudes und Umfeldes von unbeschreiblichen Glück reden, dass die Zahl der betroffenden Personen nicht um ein Vielfaches höher waren.

Zum Thema "geparkt": man zerstört Kriegsmaterial des Gegners bevor er es einsetzen kann. Das ist ganz normale Militärtaktik und wird von der UA täglich an den Versorgungstrecks aus Russland praktiziert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein quasi Diktator mit imperialistischen Ambitionen. Mussolini fällt mir da als Vergleich noch ein.


Oder zehn Millionen andere. Aber Schland hat halt seinen Selbstentschuldungskomplex, deswegen wird immer alles mit Hitler verglichen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

Ukraine-Krieg: Explosionen bei Lemberg: 35 Tote durch Putin-Raketen!
					

Nach Angaben der regionalen Militärverwaltung in Lemberg schlugen acht Raketen ein.




					m.bild.de
				




Ich habe den Bildlink genommen, weil er nicht als Liveticker aufgebaut ist.
Nach Schilderung der Medien handelt es sich um einen tückischen Angriff auf das "Zentrum für internationale Friedenssicherung und Sicherheit".
Meiner Meinung nach ist das die letzte Warnung wegen Waffenlieferungen über Polen. Die Wahl des Ziels, ein westliches Militärausbildungszentrum an der polnischen Grenze, ist kein Zufall.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das die letzte Warnung wegen Waffenlieferungen über Polen.


Doch diese Warnung wird die EU vermutlich nicht hören.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein quasi Diktator mit imperialistischen Ambitionen. Mussolini fällt mir da als Vergleich noch ein.


Stalin, Mao, Japans Kaiser Hirohito, Julius Ceasar und diverse andere römische Kaiser, Zar(in) Katarina die Große & Peter der Große, Sultan Süleyman I. Kaiser Napoleon, der Frankenkaiser Karl der Große, usw. usf. ect. pp.

Die Geschichte ist voll von Autokraten und Diktatoren mit imperialistischen Ambitionen, da war ein Hitler / Mussolini absolut keine Ausnahme.
Hitler war allerhöchstens mit einer der brutalsten in der Geschichte, aber ansonsten könnte man auch unzählige andere zum Vergleich ranziehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Das ist ja alles richtig. Macht Putin aber nicht ungefährlicher.

*Edit: *Es gibt übrigens den ersten mir bekannten Fall von bewußter Propaganda der ukrainischen Regierung

Geist von Kiew

Eines ukrainischen Superpiloten.  Wohl um die Moral der eigenen Soldaten zu erhöhen. Und den Feind zu verunsichern.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig. Macht Putin aber nicht ungefährlicher.
> 
> *Edit: *Es gibt übrigens den ersten mir bekannten Fall von bewußter Propaganda der ukrainischen Regierung
> 
> ...


Es gibt die reguläre ukrainische Armee und die paramilitärische, von der man so gut wie gar nichts in den westlichen Medien hört. Sie sind auch diejenigen, die in Konflikten mit Luhansk und Donezk verwickelt waren/sind. Man kann im Twitter live #Sumy und #Mariupul verfolgen. In den Gegenden mit der regulären ukrainischen Armee wie Sumy können Zivilisten ihre Städte verlassen. Aus Gegenden, die der Azov-Brigade unterliegen wie Mariupul kann kaum einer die Stadt verlassen.








						Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ein demokratischer Staat paramilitärische Strukturen aufbaut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das die letzte Warnung wegen Waffenlieferungen über Polen. Die Wahl des Ziels, ein westliches Militärausbildungszentrum an der polnischen Grenze, ist kein Zufall.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Doch diese Warnung wird die EU vermutlich nicht hören.


Und was will putin danach machen? Fällt er in polen ein und riskiert einen mehr-fronten krieg? Schmeißt er mit atomwaffen und riskiert, das ihn die militärs im milderen fall ignorieren und im schlimmern "absägen"? Ich denke ja eher nicht.
Ziel wird es eher gewesen sein zu demonstrieren, das man den ukrainischen nachschub stören und ausbildungszentren im hinterland zerstören kann, trotz der AWACS die an der NATO-grenze alles im blick behalten. (wobei die NATO anscheinend auch taktische daten an die ukraine weiter gibt -> mutmaßung)


RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit: *Es gibt übrigens den ersten mir bekannten Fall von bewußter Propaganda der ukrainischen Regierung
> 
> Geist von Kiew
> 
> Eines ukrainischen Superpiloten.  Wohl um die Moral der eigenen Soldaten zu erhöhen. Und den Feind zu verunsichern.


Ufff... Weißt du wie alt die info ist? Es wurde letzte woche schon gemutmaßt, das die bilder aus eine pc-spiel stammen zumal wohl flugzeugtypen gezeigt werden, die zu dem zeitpunkt noch garnicht an der front waren. (soweit ich mich entsinnen kann)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das scheinen tatsächlich Nazis zu sein. Siehe Zitat aus dem Link:

"Der von nationalistischen Politikern gegründete Verband gilt als ultranationalistisch und ist wegen der teilweise offen rechtsextremen politischen Positionen vieler seiner Anführer und Angehöriger sowie der Verwendung entsprechender Symbole, sowie in Deutschland durch Verbindungen und Austausch mit dem ebenso rechtsextremen III. Weg oder der Identitären Bewegung,[1] stark umstritten.[2][3]"

Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso duldet Selensky, selber jüdischer Abstammung, sowas?


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ufff... Weißt du wie alt die info ist?


Ich habe heute das erste mal davon gehört.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es wurde letzte woche schon gemutmaßt, das die bilder aus eine pc-spiel stammen zumal wohl flugzeugtypen gezeigt werden, die zu dem zeitpunkt noch garnicht an der front waren. (soweit ich mich entsinnen kann)


Ja. Steht auch im Wikipedia Artikel. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und das scheinen tatsächlich Nazis zu sein.
> 
> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso duldet Selensky, selber jüdischer Abstammung, sowas?


Rechte und Nationalisten gibt es in vielen Ländern.
Auch auf russischer Seite.

In Deutschland bekommt man die ja auch nicht alle weg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso duldet Selensky, selber jüdischer Abstammung, sowas?


Weil der momentan jede Unterstützung brauchen kann, die es gibt. Es gibt da auch bei beiden Übereinstimmungen, denn beide wollen unabhängig von Russland sein und gegen die Invasion vorgehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil der momentan jede Unterstützung brauchen kann, die es gibt. Es gibt da auch bei beiden Übereinstimmungen, denn beide wollen unabhängig von Russland sein und gegen die Invasion vorgehen.


Okay, klingt logisch. Im Sinne von, lasst uns jetzt erstmal Kriegsbeil begraben, solange wir einen gemeinsamen Feind haben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Rechte und Nationalisten gibt es in vielen Ländern.
> Auch auf russischer Seite.


Ihr könnt mich gerne korrigieren, aber rechts und nationalistisch sein oder Ultra-Nationalistisch mit Symboliken aus dem 3. Reich, sind für mich zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich gerne korrigieren, aber rechts und nationalistisch sein oder Ultra-Nationalistisch mit Symboliken aus dem 3. Reich, sind für mich zwei Paar Schuhe.


Ja stimmt eine Nationalist und ein Nazi ist etwas anderes. Aber in manchen Ländern symphatisieren die Nationalisten mit den Nazis.

Ein "normaler" Nationalist ist wohl die Steigerung von einen "Patrioten".


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und das scheinen tatsächlich Nazis zu sein. Siehe Zitat aus dem Link:
> 
> "Der von nationalistischen Politikern gegründete Verband gilt als ultranationalistisch und ist wegen der teilweise offen rechtsextremen politischen Positionen vieler seiner Anführer und Angehöriger sowie der Verwendung entsprechender Symbole, sowie in Deutschland durch Verbindungen und Austausch mit dem ebenso rechtsextremen III. Weg oder der Identitären Bewegung,[1] stark umstritten.[2][3]"
> 
> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso duldet Selensky, selber jüdischer Abstammung, sowas?


Die Brigade hat auch an beiden Militäroperationen gegen Donezk und Luhansk seit 2014 maßgeblich teilgenommen. Du kannst dir denken, was passiert, wenn man solche Leute auf zivile Bevölkerung loslässt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich 14000 Opfer waren, wie die russische Propaganda von sich gibt, aber es muss welche gegeben haben.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich 14000 Opfer waren, wie die russische Propaganda von sich gibt, aber es muss welche gegeben haben.


Die 14000 beziehen sich aber nicht nur auf Zivilisten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was will putin danach machen? Fällt er in polen ein und riskiert einen mehr-fronten krieg? Schmeißt er mit atomwaffen und riskiert, das ihn die militärs im milderen fall ignorieren und im schlimmern "absägen"? Ich denke ja eher nicht.


Alles bombardieren, was als militärisches Ziel gilt und sich an der Grenze zu Polen befindet bzw. von Polen nach Ukraine transportiert wird, d.h. auch Lebensmittel und humanitäre Hilfe für die Zivilbevölkerung. 44 Millionen Menschen verschwinden nicht alle über Nacht.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ziel wird es eher gewesen sein zu demonstrieren, das man den ukrainischen nachschub stören und ausbildungszentren im hinterland zerstören kann, trotz der AWACS die an der NATO-grenze alles im blick behalten. (wobei die NATO anscheinend auch taktische daten an die ukraine weiter gibt -> mutmaßung)


Das meinte ich mit der Warnung. Nuklearoption würde nur in Frage kommen, wenn sich Nato direkt einmischt oder die Russen Polen angreifen, eher unwahrscheinlich.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die 14000 beziehen sich aber nicht nur auf Zivilisten.


Es ist egal, jedes zivile Opfer ist eins zu viel. Wir reden über 1000de hier. Es wird gerade in Mariupul richtig hässlich . Russen haben Fluchkorridore nach Russland geöffnet (Gebiete, die sie kontrollieren), aber was sollen die Ukrainer in Russland? Es ist eine humanitäre Katastrophe. Ich denke, es wird sehr viele zivile Opfer in Mariupul geben, da das Militär irgendwann keinen Unterschied bei den Zielen machen wird.


----------



## GamingX (13. März 2022)

über 12K gefallene Russen, eine gute Bilanz in so kurzer Zeit, weiter so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> über 12K gefallene Russen, eine gute Bilanz in so kurzer Zeit, weiter so.


Was für ein menschenverachtender Satz. Wie kann man sich darüber freuen, dass ein Mensch nur getötet wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ein demokratischer Staat paramilitärische Strukturen aufbaut.


Dann frag doch mal Polen, oder die BRD, erstere haben ebenfalls paramilitärische Truppen und letztere hatte lange paramilitärische Strukturen (der Bundesgrenzschutz zählte von 1951 bis 2005 z.B. auch zu den paramilitärischen Einheiten, aber während des Kalten Krieges gab es auch noch darüber hinaus spezielle paramilitärische Truppen), oder auch die EU mit der EGF.

Grundsätzlich gibt es paramilitärische Truppen Strukturen öfters, demokratischen Staaten natürlich genauso wie autokratischen und warum?
Weil sie andere Aufgaben wahrnehmen können (z.B. anspruchsvollere als die Poizei, aber solche wo reguläres Militär schon wieder überzogen wäre).
Zudem können paramilitärische Truppen in bewaffneten Konflikten eine andere Form der Kriegsführung ausüben, als das die auf symetrische Kriegsführung geschulten regulären Truppen können.

Paramilitärische Truppen sind nicht selten auf Guerillia Kriegsführung geschult, so wie in der Ukraine z.B.
Sie können dabei wesentlich leichter hinter feindlichen Linien operieren und sind weit weniger abhängig von einer beständigen und intesiven, wie funktionierenden Logistik / Versorgung.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

> Trotz Verbots gehen in Russland weiterhin Menschen gegen den Ukraine-Krieg auf die Straße. Die Behörden greifen dabei wie gewohnt zu rabiaten Methoden. Bürgerrechtler berichten von Festnahmen in 21 Städten des Landes.
> 
> Bei neuen Demonstrationen gegen den Krieg in der Ukraine sind in Russland nach Angaben von Bürgerrechtlern landesweit mehr als 130 Menschen festgenommen worden. Zu den Festnahmen sei es bei Protesten in 21 Städten gekommen, teilte die Organisation Owd-Info mit. Es wurde damit gerechnet, dass diese Zahl im Laufe des Tages weiter steigt. Aktionen gab es demnach etwa in Wladiwostok im äußersten Osten Russlands und in Irkutsk am Baikalsee sowie in der sibirischen Stadt Tomsk.
> 
> Bilder und Videos in sozialen Netzwerken zeigten, wie Menschen von Polizisten mit Schutzhelmen und schwerer Ausrüstung weggezerrt wurden. Insgesamt wurden den Angaben von Owd-Info seit Beginn des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine am 24. Februar mehr als 14.100 Menschen festgenommen.


Quelle: Viele Festnahmen bei Protesten in Russland

Das sind sehr mutige Menschen!


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wieso duldet Selensky, selber jüdischer Abstammung, sowas?


Was soll er denn machen?
In den USA gibt es viele Milizen, die alle einen nationalistischen oder rechtsextremen Charakter haben und keiner verbietet sie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll er denn machen?
> In den USA gibt es viele Milizen, die alle einen nationalistischen oder rechtsextremen Charakter haben und keiner verbietet sie.


In den USA gibt es ultranationalistische Milizen, die an Kriegshandlungen beteiligt sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es ultranationalistische Milizen, die an Kriegshandlungen beteiligt sind?


In einem Ernstfall in den USA wären sie es ziemlich sicher.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In einem Ernstfall in den USA wären sie es ziemlich sicher.


Ja, klar. Die viel wichtigere Frage wäre, ob USA diese Menschen für das U.S.-Militär rekrutiert, was mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Fall wäre, weil im Ernstfall jeder Mann zählt, oder ob die USA es erlaubt, dass eine sogenannte selbstorganisierte Brigade entsteht, die sich mit 3. Reich-Symboliken schmückt...

Ich verurteile sowas, und finde, dass kein Staat, der von Menschenrechten und Demokratie spricht, sowas erlauben darf. Ernstfälle dürfen doch nicht moralische Standards außer Kraft setzen...


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es ultranationalistische Milizen, die an Kriegshandlungen beteiligt sind?


Darum geht es nicht. Es gibt Milizen, die nicht vom Staat oder Militär kontrolliert werden. Denk in den USA an die Proud Boys.
Würden die USA jetzt angegriffen, würden diese Milizen natürlich auch ihr Land verteidigen. Nur eben ohne eine staatliche Führung. Die machen dann ihr eigenes Ding.
Und in der Ukraine  gibt es natürlich solche nationalistischen Einheiten. Die kämpfen seit Jahren gegen die Pro russischen Milizen und interessieren sich nicht dafür was Kiew sagt oder will.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Rechte und Nationalisten gibt es in vielen Ländern.
> ...



Beim Azow-Battalion handelt es sich aber um einen explizit rechtsradikalen Truppenverband, der offiziell Teil der ukrainischen Nationalgarde (frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht, wie die ukrainischen Streitkräfte genau organisiert sind...) geworden ist. Ähnlich wie die Parteimiliz des "Rechten Sektors", quasi die ukrainische NPD, die massiver Teil der Maidan-Proteste war und auch in der ersten Nach-Maidan-Regierung war. Und das sind auch die Truppen, die den Konflikt um die Separatistengebiete im Donbass am Laufen gehalten haben (von ukrainischer Seite aus, von separatistischer Seite gab es genau das gleiche).
Die ganzen Faschismus- und Nationalismus-Vorwürfe seitens Russland sind nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Natürlich grotesk überspitzt und letztlich nur vorgeschoben, absolut keine Rechtfertigung für diesen Angriffs- und Eroberungskrieg. Aber wie quasi immer gibt es auch hier nirgends den sprichwörtlichen, strahlenden, weißen Ritter in unbefleckter Rüstung.


----------



## narcosubs (13. März 2022)

Im Azow-Bataillon sind auch zahlreiche ausländische Neonazis engagiert, auch Russen übrigens.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

... hat jemand Informationen zur Corona-Lage in der Ukraine? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es derzeit sehr schwer ist darauf präventiv zu wirken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hat jemand Informationen zur Corona-Lage in der Ukraine? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es derzeit sehr schwer ist darauf präventiv zu wirken.


Die interessieren sich jetzt weniger für Corona...


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Beim Azow-Battalion handelt es sich aber um einen explizit rechtsradikalen Truppenverband, der offiziell Teil der ukrainischen Nationalgarde (frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht, wie die ukrainischen Streitkräfte genau organisiert sind...) geworden ist. Ähnlich wie die Parteimiliz des "Rechten Sektors", quasi die ukrainische NPD, die massiver Teil der Maidan-Proteste war und auch in der ersten Nach-Maidan-Regierung war. Und das sind auch die Truppen, die den Konflikt um die Separatistengebiete im Donbass am Laufen gehalten haben (von ukrainischer Seite aus, von separatistischer Seite gab es genau das gleiche).
> Die ganzen Faschismus- und Nationalismus-Vorwürfe seitens Russland sind nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Natürlich grotesk überspitzt und letztlich nur vorgeschoben, absolut keine Rechtfertigung für diesen Angriffs- und Eroberungskrieg. Aber wie quasi immer gibt es auch hier nirgends den sprichwörtlichen, strahlenden, weißen Ritter in unbefleckter Rüstung.


Das ist der wahre Grund, warum Scholz bei Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine gezögert hat, wofür er in den anglosächsischen Medien heftig kritisiert wurde.
Ich hoffe immer noch, dass man Russland zum Rückzug aus der Ukraine bewegen kann, von mir aus mit falschen Zusagen. Wir müssen für uns selbst, Europäer, Zeit für Aufrüstung gewinnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immer noch, dass man Russland zum Rückzug aus der Ukraine bewegen kann, von mir aus mit falschen Zusagen.


Lügen hatten schon immer kurze Beine, das wird bei Russland so sein und bei der EU, Deutschland und den USA auch.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immer noch, dass man Russland zum Rückzug aus der Ukraine bewegen kann, von mir aus mit falschen Zusagen.


Falsche Zusagen bringen niemanden weiter. Dann stehen sie irgendwann wieder auf der Matte oder überfallen ein anderes Land.



> Russische Truppen sollen bei einem Angriff im Osten des Landes nach Angaben eines örtlichen Polizeivertreters Phosphorbomben eingesetzt haben. Die Ortschaft Popasna rund Hundert Kilometer westlich von Luhansk sei in der Nacht von der russischen Armee angegriffen worden, schrieb Polizeichef Oleksij Bilotschyzky bei Facebook. Dabei seien auch Phosphorbomben eingesetzt worden. Es gebe "unbeschreibliches Leid und Brände." Die Angaben konnten von unabhängiger Seite zunächst nicht überprüft werden.


Quelle: Russische Truppen sollen Phosphorbomben eingesetzt haben

Wenn das stimmt eindeutig ein weiteres Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die interessieren sich jetzt weniger für Corona...


... das sehe ich auch so, aber trotzdem ist die Pandemie ja nicht von heute auf morgen vorbei, weil Krieg ist. Und die Notwendigkeit des Zusammenrückens und die Wirren des Krieges bieten vermutlich einen sehr guten Nährboden für Corona. Demnach könnten in den aktuell thematisierten Massengräbern neben Kriegs- auch Corona-Tote begraben werden müssen. Zwei tödliche Zustände gleichzeitig. Was für ein menschliches Drama!


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2022)

Keine Sorge, ich bin mir sicher die Ukrainer halten alle streng Abstand und tragen Maske, während sie von deinen roten Befreiern erschossen und in die Luft gesprengt werden.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin mir sicher die Ukrainer halten alle streng Abstand und tragen Maske, während sie von deinen roten Befreiern erschossen und in die Luft gesprengt werden.


... ein Glück, da kann was das angeht nichts mehr schief gehen!


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Umfassende Einschätzung der derzeitigen Lage aus Sicht der EU-Abgeordneten Francesca Donato.








						NO to war, YES to diplomatic initiative – Francesca Donato
					

The European Parliament’s position today, is meant to raise the level of confrontation between Ukraine and Russia beyond all limits




					www.francescadonato.eu
				




Hier in deutsch ... 


Spoiler



Der heutige Standpunkt des Europäischen Parlaments, der mit dem der Kommission und des Rates übereinstimmt, zielt darauf ab, die Konfrontation zwischen der Ukraine und Russland über alle derzeit möglichen Grenzen hinaus zu verschärfen und den Konflikt auf alle europäischen Länder auszuweiten. Die Äußerungen von Ursula von der Leyen, die sich in den Erklärungen von Kommissar Borrell, des Präsidenten des Europäischen Rates Michel und fast aller Fraktionsvorsitzenden widerspiegeln, enthalten Aussagen, die zum Teil nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen (z. B. "Putin will einfach nur, dass die Ukraine aufhört zu existieren") und die alle darauf abzielen, blinden Hass gegen die russische Regierung und die russische und belarussische Bevölkerung im Allgemeinen zu schüren, es sei denn, sie wenden sich ausdrücklich von ihrer eigenen Regierung ab, indem sie sich der von den EU-Behörden und den Medien vermittelten Version der Ereignisse anschließen. Die EU hat außerdem beschlossen, die für humanitäre Hilfe vorgesehenen europäischen Mittel für den Kauf von tödlichen Waffen wie Raketen und Maschinengewehren zu verwenden, die dem ukrainischen Militär und der Zivilbevölkerung (die auf deren Einsatz völlig unvorbereitet ist) zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollen, wodurch Haushaltsmittel von ihrem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck abgezweigt werden, ohne dass dies durch eine Rechtsgrundlage legitimiert wäre. Das gesamte Import-/Exportsystem zwischen Europa und Russland wird blockiert; Häfen und Luftraum werden geschlossen; alle Investitionen und die Zusammenarbeit werden eingestellt. Zu den gemeinsam mit den USA beschlossenen Finanzsanktionen gehören die Einstellung aller Beziehungen zwischen europäischen und russischen Banken, die Beschlagnahme aller Finanzreserven der russischen Zentralbank bei europäischen Banken, der Ausschluss Russlands aus dem SWIFT-System für Finanztransaktionen und die Einleitung von Ermittlungsverfahren gegen alle russischen Personen und Unternehmen, die über Vermögenswerte oder Aktivitäten auf europäischem Hoheitsgebiet verfügen. Darüber hinaus sollen alle Medien, die direkt oder indirekt mit Russland in Verbindung stehen, verboten werden, was die größte Form der Informationszensur darstellt, die jemals in einem demokratischen System eingeführt wurde. Wir haben es hier mit einer echten Kriegserklärung der Europäischen Union an eine der größten Mächte der Welt zu tun. Die EG-Präsidentin wandte sich dann an die europäischen Bürger und sagte, sie sei sich sehr wohl bewusst, wie schwerwiegend und beispiellos sich diese Sanktionen auf die Wirtschaft der Mitgliedstaaten auswirken würden. Der wirtschaftliche Schaden, den unsere Länder erleiden werden, wird enorm sein, derzeit nicht quantifizierbar, und kann zum Zusammenbruch der am stärksten von den Maßnahmen gegen die Pandemie betroffenen Volkswirtschaften führen, die in einigen Fällen noch in Kraft sind, wie in Italien. Die UVDL erklärte jedoch, sie sei zuversichtlich, dass die europäischen Bürger diese neue Welle von "Opfern", die Europa beschlossen habe, "verstehen und schultern" würden, um eine grundsätzliche Sache durchzusetzen, nämlich dass "die Freiheit unbezahlbar ist"! Nun, ich denke offen gesagt, dass diese Aussage der Gipfel ist. Dieselbe Stimme, die bis gestern die tiefgreifendsten und strengsten Einschränkungen unserer Freiheiten im Namen der Notwendigkeit, das übergeordnete Gut des "Rechts auf kollektive Gesundheit" zu verteidigen, befürwortet und durchgesetzt hat, behauptet nun das genaue Gegenteil, nämlich dass unsere Sicherheit, unsere wirtschaftliche Stabilität und unser Überleben auf dem Altar der Freiheit geopfert werden können... und das auch noch in einem Drittland? Ist Ihnen die ungeheure Heuchelei hinter dieser Aussage bewusst? Das, was wir gerade erleben, ist das Gefährlichste, was man erwarten kann, und die Haltung der europäischen Institutionen und der führenden Politiker ist ein Anflug von Bewusstlosigkeit. Nur einige wenige Mitgliedstaaten wie Ungarn und die Slowakei haben erklärt, dass sie sich nicht mit eigenen Mitteln an der Lieferung von Waffen an die Ukraine beteiligen werden. Andererseits hat Italien bereits umfangreiche militärische Finanzierungen und Mobilisierungen an den Grenzen der Nachbarländer der Ukraine und Russlands angekündigt. Es sei daran erinnert, dass die Ukraine nicht der NATO angehört, so dass ein Eingreifen der Verbündeten nicht automatisch erforderlich wäre und dass sich jeder Mitgliedstaat auf freiwilliger Basis an den Operationen beteiligt. Unsere Regierung hat sich für den Krieg entschieden.  Jede diplomatische Initiative wird beiseite geschoben und durch die Bremse der Dämonisierung der russischen Regierung und den Ausschluss jeglicher objektiven Analyse der Fehler, die von beiden Seiten bei der Entstehung dieser Situation gemacht wurden, überwunden. Informationen werden von nun an nur noch einseitig von der ukrainischen und europäischen Front beschlossen und weitergegeben, wie in den meisten traditionellen Regimen. Alle Russen, die auf europäischem Boden leben, werden Vorurteilen, Hass und Angriffen allein aufgrund ihrer Nationalität ausgesetzt sein, und dieses Schicksal wird auch europäische Bürger treffen, die sich zu ihrer Verteidigung einsetzen oder versuchen, Fakten oder Meinungen zu berichten, die nicht mit der Propaganda unserer Institutionen übereinstimmen. Aber diejenigen, die den höchsten Preis zahlen werden, wenn die heute beschlossene Linie weiterverfolgt wird, werden die Menschen in der Ukraine sein: ein bewaffneter Konflikt, der sich auf das gesamte Gebiet und die Zivilbevölkerung erstreckt, wird zu einem Blutvergießen und zur Zerstörung des gesamten Landes führen. Der Sattel, in den wir alle zu stürzen drohen, ist dunkel und sehr tief, nur ein Wunder kann uns retten. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass alle europäischen Bürger, die wirklich Frieden wollen und an Demokratie und Freiheit glauben, in der Lage sein werden, ihr eigenes NEIN zum Krieg, zur Eskalation der Feindseligkeiten, zum Wettlauf zur Aufrüstung und zum endgültigen politischen und sozialen Riss zu sagen, den diese abgeschriebene Politik erzeugen will. Ich sage mein NEIN von heute an und ich werde es weiterhin tun. Nein zum Krieg, JA zu einem sofortigen Waffenstillstand und zu jeder diplomatischen Initiative, die eine sichere Katastrophe verhindern kann. Lasst uns alle darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

Und welche Partei vertritt sie? Ach ja, die italienische neue Rechte 








						Lega Nord – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



(via https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesca_Donato )


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... du hast Recht "in der Nähe" ist nicht näher definiert. Deshalb erläuter ich kurz mein Verständnis zur Aussage: das Ziel sind keine zivilen Gebäude und die zivilen Personen darin, sondern diese werden durch ihre Nähe zu den "schweren Waffen" automatisch der Wirkung des russischen Angriffes auf diese ausgesetzt. Beispielsweise das Geburtskrankenhaus, ein relativ weitläufiges Objekt welches einen eben so großen Innenhof besitzt - ich schätze 1000m². Wenn dort im Innenhof "schwere Waffen" stehen und diese mit einem entsprechendem Luftschlag angegriffen werden, trifft die Druckwelle und alles was sie mit sich führt auch die Gebäude und Menschen in der Umgebung. Wenn dort auch noch dazugehörige Munition gelagert wurde, dann verstärkt sich die Wirkung noch um ein Vielfaches. In den Videos zum Beispiel wird relativ zentral im Innenhof ein 5m tiefer Krater gezeigt. Somit könnte man davon ausgehen, dass das Ziel im Innenhof war. Die Vielzahl der Trümmerteile aus Stahl stützen diese Annahme. Man kann mit Blick auf die Zerstörung des Gebäudes und Umfeldes von unbeschreiblichen Glück reden, dass die Zahl der betroffenden Personen nicht um ein Vielfaches höher waren.
> 
> Zum Thema "geparkt": man zerstört Kriegsmaterial des Gegners bevor er es einsetzen kann. Das ist ganz normale Militärtaktik und wird von der UA täglich an den Versorgungstrecks aus Russland praktiziert.


Du besitzt anscheinend kein Verständnis, denn die Welt weiß aus früheren russischen Kriegen, dass Russland gezielt civile Strukturen angreifft, und gezielt Civilisten mordet. 

Neben Erniedrigungen haben auch Misshandlungen, und brutalste Gruppenvergewaltigungen Platz in der russischen Kriegsführung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> NO to war, YES to diplomatic initiative – Francesca Donato
> 
> 
> The European Parliament’s position today, is meant to raise the level of confrontation between Ukraine and Russia beyond all limits
> ...


Ich bin für eine diplomatische Lösung, aber was der Artikel besagt, ist mittletweile Quatsch. Man hätte auf Russland hören müssen, als es kathegorisch Nato or genauer gesagt amerikanische Rakete an ihrer Grenze ablehnte.  Beide Parteien einigten sich auf die Minsksbkommen nach 2014, die von der Ukraine nie umgesetzt wurden. Jetzt haben wir den Salat. Aber:
1. Russland wird nicht mehr dem Westen glauben oder auf den Westen hören, weil sie immer belogen und ignoriert wurden. Sie werden den Krieg bis zum bitteren Ende führen, d.h. ganz Ukraine wird fallen.
2. Uns hat das dumme Spekulieren der Amerikaner mit Hose runter erwischt. Europa kann russischem Militär kaum was entgegen setzen, falls sie sich entscheiden, Teile von Polen oder anderen baltische Staaten im Anschluss einzunehmen. Europa muss sicherstellen. dass Russland maximal geschwächt aus dieser Krise herauskommt. Deswegen muss die Ukraine mit Allem unterstützt werden. Es mag zynisch klingen, aber es ist sinnvoller Ukrainer mit Waffen zu beliefern, damit sie unter anderem für unsere Freiheit an der östlichen Grenze kämpfen, als wenn morgen Kevin und Mohammed mit einer Waffe an der Grenze zu Polen bei Unstimmigkeiten umkommen.

Insofern kann die diplomatische Option nur der Rückzug von Russland aus der Ukraine sein. Die Chancen dafür stehen schlecht, aber vielleicht nickt Putin doch ein, wer weiß..


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und welche Partei vertritt sie? Ach ja, die italienische neue Rechte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... es ist eine demokratisch gewählte EU-Abgeordnete. Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 1. Russland wird nicht mehr dem Westen glauben oder auf den Westen hören, weil sie immer belogen und ignoriert wurden. Sie werden den Krieg bis zum bitteren Ende führen, d.h. ganz Ukraine wird fallen.


Russland ist hier der Lügner, und der Westen ist derjenige der aufgehört hat zuzuhören. Ob die Russen die gesamte Ukraine einnehmen wird sich noch zeigen, iwie steht sie ja doch und fügt den Russen riesige Schäden zu.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 2. Uns hat das dumme Spekulieren der Amerikaner mit Hose runter erwischt. Europa kann russischem Militär kaum was entgegen setzen, falls sie sich entscheiden, Teile von Polen oder anderen baltische Staaten im Anschluss einzunehmen. Europa muss sicherstellen. dass Russland maximal geschwächt aus dieser Krise herauskommt. Deswegen muss die Ukraine mit Allem unterstützt werden. Es mag zynisch klingen, aber es ist sinnvoller Ukrainer mit Waffen zu beliefern, damit sie unter anderem für unsere Freiheit an der östlichen Grenze kämpfen, als wenn morgen Kevin und Mohammed mit einer Waffe an der Grenze zu Polen bei Unstimmigkeiten umkommen.


Wenn Europa, allen voran Deutschland, weiterhin die Russen finanziert, dann wird es hier schweres Kriegsgerät aus den USA brauchen um Putin abzuschrecken. Allgemein zeigt sich Dland mMn seit Jahren total unfähig dafür um die EU anzuführen. England und Frankreich als Leader waren besser und kriesenfester.

Russland müsste man jfalls langfristrig schwächen was bedeutet weg vom RussenGas.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es ist eine demokratisch gewählte EU-Abgeordnete. Worauf möchtest du hinaus?


Dass ich die Meinung von einer demokratisch gewählten Abgeordneten deren Partei selbst für Separatismus und die Einteilung von Italien in bessere (Norden) und schlechtere (Süden) Italiener steht im Kontext dieser Grundeinstellung bewerte.

Worauf möchtest DU denn mit dem Monster-Zitat ohne eigenes Kommentar hinaus?


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

@behemoth85 ... es treibt doch nicht nur Deutschland mit Russland Handel. Bspw. beziehen die Amerikaner etliches aus Russland und verkaufen auch Unmengen an die Russen, bspw John Deere.
Russland hat genügend Geschäftspartner außerhalb der EU und NATO und wird daher sein Geld auch zukünftig verdienen. Das ist bekannt und deshalb wird auch versucht Russland dauerhaft zu riesigen Investitionen ins Militär zu zwingen. Man erhofft sich daraus eine nachhaltige negative wirtschaftliche Entwicklung, denn wenn Unsummen des BIP ins Militär fließen müssen, bleibt für den industriellen und strukturellen Aufbau, sowie für die Bevölkerung nicht ausreichend übrig.

Aber back to topic.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @behemoth85 ... es treibt doch nicht nur Deutschland mit Russland Handel. Bspw. beziehen die Amerikaner etliches aus Russland und verkaufen auch Unmengen an die Russen, bspw John Deere.
> Russland hat genügend Geschäftspartner außerhalb der EU und NATO und wird daher sein Geld auch zukünftig verdienen. Das ist bekannt und deshalb wird auch versucht Russland dauerhaft zu riesigen Investitionen ins Militär zu zwingen. Man erhofft sich daraus eine nachhaltige negative wirtschaftliche Entwicklung, denn wenn Unsummen des BIP ins Militär fließen müssen, bleibt für den industriellen und strukturellen Aufbau, sowie für die Bevölkerung nicht ausreichend übrig.


Eigentlich ist es so, dass wenn wir wollen, Russland ab nächsten Monat seine Soldaten nicht mehr bezahlen kann. Seine Lehrer nicht, Polizisten ect. Wenn wir es wirklich wollen, könnten wie den Russen finanziell zerstören.

Dland ist Leader der EU, man müsste als Vorbild voranschreiten und ernst machen statt nur mit Fähnchen herumzuschwingen.


----------



## brooker (13. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Allgemein zeigt sich Dland mMn seit Jahren total unfähig dafür um die EU anzuführen.


Absolut richtig! Das nehme ich ebenfalls wahr.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

> Russland hat nach Angaben der US-Regierung China um Hilfe für den Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine gebeten. Das berichteten die _Washington Post_, die _New York Times _und die_ Financial Times _übereinstimmend unter Berufung auf US-Regierungsvertreter. Demnach habe die russische Regierung bei China sowohl militärische als auch wirtschaftliche Hilfen angefragt. Details zu den angeblichen russischen Waffenwünschen wurden nicht genannt. Unklar ist auch, wie China auf die Anfrage reagierte. Mit möglichen Wirtschaftshilfen aus China will die russische Regierung offenbar die Auswirkungen der Sanktionen begrenzen.
> 
> Ein Sprecher der chinesischen Botschaft in Washington sagte zu der angeblichen Bitte Russlands um militärische Ausrüstung: "Davon habe ich nie etwas gehört."
> 
> Eine direkte Unterstützung für den Verbündeten Russland könnte China Konflikte mit den westlichen Unterstützern der Ukraine einbringen, die gemeinsam den Großteil der globalen Wirtschaft kontrollieren. Die US-Regierung hat China und chinesische Firmen bereits mehrfach davor gewarnt, Russland bei der Umgehung von Sanktionen zu helfen. In einem solchen Fall könnten chinesische Unternehmen selbst zum Ziel von US-Strafmaßnahmen werden, hieß es.


Quelle: Russland soll China um militärische Ausrüstung gebeten haben

Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann geht Russland schneller die Luft aus, als ich gedacht habe.
Auch militärisch.


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland soll China um militärische Ausrüstung gebeten haben
> 
> Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann geht Russland schneller die Luft aus, als ich gedacht habe.
> Auch militärisch.


... und der Konflikt hat dann auch das Potenzial sich weiter auszubreiten. Vermutlich im ersten Schritt nicht militärisch, aber auf jeden Fall wirtschaftlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland soll China um militärische Ausrüstung gebeten haben
> 
> Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann geht Russland schneller die Luft aus, als ich gedacht habe.
> Auch militärisch.







__





						Waffenexport – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Propaganda..


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskij drängt unterdessen auf direkte Gespräche zwischen ihm und dem russischen Präsidenten Putin. "Unsere Delegation hat eine klare Aufgabe - alles zu tun, um ein Treffen der Präsidenten zu ermöglichen", sagte Selenskij in einer Videoansprache am späten Sonntagabend. Die Ukraine hatte wiederholt darauf verwiesen, dass Präsident Putin alle endgültigen Entscheidungen treffe. Der Kreml sagte dazu, man werde ein solches Treffen nicht ablehnen, wenn es um "spezifische Fragen" gehe. Die nächste Runde der Gespräche zwischen Russland und der Ukraine soll heute Morgen per Videoverbindung stattfinden. Gestern hatten beide Seiten von Fortschritten bei den Verhandlungen gesprochen. Ein Berater von Selenskij erklärte, Moskau verhandle konstruktiver als bisher und habe begriffen, dass die Ukraine keine grundsätzlichen Zugeständnisse mache. Von russischer Seite hieß es, man könne bald zu einer gemeinsamen Position kommen.


Quelle: Russland-Ukraine-Krieg: Selenskij drängt auf Treffen mit Putin

Selenskij soll bloß aufpassen wenn er sich mit Putin irgendwo trifft. Nachher liquidieren sie ihn noch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selenskij soll bloß aufpassen wenn er sich mit Putin irgendwo trifft. Nachher liquidieren sie ihn noch.


Diese Gefahr besteht aber doch auch ohne Putin (auf dem Treffen).


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland ist hier der Lügner, und der Westen ist derjenige der aufgehört hat zuzuhören. Ob die Russen die gesamte Ukraine einnehmen wird sich noch zeigen, iwie steht sie ja doch und fügt den Russen riesige Schäden zu.


Sie haben seit Jahren deutlich kommuniziert, dass sie keine Nato-Mitglieder direkt an ihrer Grenze haben wollen. Sie haben sogar rote Linien by Georgien und der Ukraine gezogen. Das Geschwafel "jedes suveräne Land darf für sich entscheiden, bei welchem Verein sie ein Mitglied sind" kann man sich bei Nato ersparen. Man hat ja gesehen, wie die USA Kubas Entscheidung damals akzeptiert haben. Man sieht doch nicht tatenlos zu, wie sich der direkte Nachbar bewaffnet und atomare Sprengköpfe platziert. Russlands Angriff auf die Ukraine lohnt sich unter keinen wirtschaftlichen Umständen für Russland, d.h. sie hätten das nicht gemacht, wenn es aus ihrer Sicht zu vermeiden wäre.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn Europa, allen voran Deutschland, weiterhin die Russen finanziert, dann wird es hier schweres Kriegsgerät aus den USA brauchen um Putin abzuschrecken. Allgemein zeigt sich Dland mMn seit Jahren total unfähig dafür um die EU anzuführen. England und Frankreich als Leader waren besser und kriesenfester.


Europa hat nicht Russland finanziert. Europa nutzt Rohstoffe aus einem rohstoffreichem Land namens Russland wie die USA, die sehr viel Öl und Erdgas aus Russland importieren, aber irgendwie finanzieren nur wir Russland der Narrative nach. Dafür importiert Russland Güter und Dienste aus Europa. Europa kann Druck auf Russland auf Grund dieser Verplechtungen ausüben.
Sollten wir die Rohstoffe woanders beschaffen, was geografisch und wirtschaftlich gesehen unklug wäre, passiert Folgendes:
1. Die Nachfrage nach Rohstoffen wird nicht geringer. Russland wird sie an andere Länder wie China etc.verkaufen. Wir würden dann teuer dieselben Rohstoffe von woanders importieren. Langfristig werden unsere Exportgüter zu teuer, Lebenshaltungskosten hoch, Verlust an Lebensqualität in allen Bereichen.
2. Durch den Entfall der wirtschaftlichen Verpflechtungen hätte Europa dann keinen Druckmittel mehr auf Russland. Wir wären ihnen dann egal. Es geht nämlich in beide Richtungen. Europa hat kaum eigene Rohstoffe.

Es ist wesentlich komplizierter als nur Russland für alle Ewigkeit zu sanktionieren. Die Rohstoffe beschränken sich nicht nur auf Gas. Weizen, Dünger, seltene Metalle etc. werden hierzulande ebenfalls gebraucht. Der Konflikt ist in der Lage eine Welthungerkrise auszulösen, wenn er zu lange dauert.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Gefahr besteht aber doch auch ohne Putin (auf dem Treffen).


Das stimmt. Egal mit wem er sich von russischer Seite trifft.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2022)

Ihn so zum Märtyrer zu machen wäre einfach nur dumm. Den Fehler hat seit Che keiner mehr gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihn so zum Märtyrer zu machen wäre einfach nur dumm. Den Fehler hat seit Che keiner mehr gemacht.


Aber er steht doch jetzt auch schon auf der Abschussliste.
Ob er in Kiew getötet wird oder woanders... wäre ja das selbe.
Ich hoffe es natürlich nicht!


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihn so zum Märtyrer zu machen wäre einfach nur dumm. Den Fehler hat seit Che keiner mehr gemacht.


... das kann auch anders rum laufen. Es gibt bereits Kopfgelder auf Putins Kopf. Und ein US Senator ruft öffentlich zum Mord an ihm auf.









						„Tot oder lebendig“: Russischer Geschäftsmann setzt eine Million Dollar als Kopfgeld auf Putin aus
					

Im Ukraine-Konflikt gilt der russische Präsident als Schlüsselfigur. Für die Festnahme Putins hat ein russischer Geschäftsmann nun ein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt.




					www.merkur.de
				












						Ukraine-Krieg: US-Senator ruft Russen zur Ermordung Putins auf
					

"Gibt es einen Brutus in Russland? Oder gar einen effizienteren General Stauffenberg?", fragt US-Senator Lindsey Graham offen in Anspielung auf die berühmten Attentäter von Julius Cäsar und Hitler. Der Republikaner, der Putin und seine Armeeführung wegen Kriegsverbrechen und Verbrechen gegen die...




					exxpress.at


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es gibt bereits Kopfgelder auf Putins Kopf. Und ein US Senator ruft öffentlich zum Mord an ihm auf.


Auf den auch. Aber ich meinte eigentlich Selenskij.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2022)

Und es ist bei Putin eine genau so dumme Idee. Er muss erst wegeputscht werden. Wenn man ihn in der aktuellen Position ermordet würde das auch die Russen eher stärker hinter den Krieg bringen.


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber er steht doch jetzt auch schon auf der Abschussliste.
> Ob er in Kiew getötet wird oder woanders... wäre ja das selbe.
> Ich hoffe es natürlich nicht!


... ich denke auch, dass er früher oder später eines unnatürlichen Todes sterben wird. Entweder durch Ukrainer, den israelischen Geheimdienst oder unbekannte Dritte. Russland wird ihn vermutlich vor Gericht stellen und zu Gefängnis verurteilen, sofern er sich seiner Verhaftung nicht mittels Gewalt wiedersetzt oder selbst Hand anlegt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auf den auch. Aber ich meinte eigentlich Selenskij.


... ja, ich weiss. Musste editieren. Sorry.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

> Der tschetschenische Republikchef Ramsan Kadyrow hat behauptet, sich in der Ukraine aufzuhalten. Über ein in der Nacht zu Montag auf seinem Telegram-Kanal geteiltes Video schreibt er, dieses sei in Hostomel aufgenommen worden, einem Ort nordwestlich der Hauptstadt Kiew mit einem nahen Flugplatz, der seit Beginn des Krieges in der Ukraine umkämpft ist. Auf dem Video, das nicht unabhängig verifiziert werden kann, sind mehrere Männer in militärischer Kleidung mit Waffen und Kadyrow zu sehen, wie sie einen unkenntlich gemachten Plan auf einem Tisch studieren.
> 
> „Neulich waren wir etwa 20 Kilometer von Ihnen entfernt, Kiewer Nazis, und jetzt sind wir noch näher, und raten Sie mal, wie nahe wir gekommen sind“, schreibt Kadyrow weiter. „Ich werde eine Intrige hinzufügen: Vielleicht sind wir bereits in Kiew und warten nur auf die nötigen Befehle?“ Zudem behauptet er, „nicht wenige“ Mitarbeiter des ukrainischen Geheimdienstes arbeiteten für Russland.
> 
> Weiter droht Kadyrow in dem Telegram-Posting der Kiewer Führung und ruft sie auf, die Seite zu wechseln. „Ihr könnt Euch eine Minute entspannen, denn ihr müsst uns nicht suchen - wir finden Euch selber“, schreibt der Chef der Nordkaukasus-Republik Tschetschenien weiter. „Oh, lange habt ihr nicht mehr. Besser, ihr ergebt euch und stellt euch neben uns, wie ich schon mehrmals vorgeschlagen habe, oder Euer Ende steht bevor.“


Quelle: Tschtschenien-Boss Kadyrow befindet sich angeblich in der Ukraine

Der Typ kann von mir aus dabei draufgehen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

Russland-Ukraine-News: China erwägt angeblich militärische Unterstützung für Russland
					

Bislang gab sich China neutral – nach US-Geheimdienstinformationen ist die Kommunistische Partei aber nun bereit, Russland mit Waffen zu versorgen. Und: Uno-Generalsekretär warnt vor »Hurrikan des Hungers«. Der Überblick vom 14. März.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

> Auf die Frage, wie lange die Ukraine Kiew verteidigen könne, selbst wenn sie von der Versorgung abgeschnitten werde, sagte sein Bruder Wladimir: “Es gibt nichts, das den Willen der Ukrainer brechen kann. Wir sind hochmotiviert. Das ist unsere Heimat und wir werden das Land bis zum letzten Blutstropfen verteidigen."


Quelle: Klitschko-Brüder: Russen gelingt es nicht, Kiew einzukesseln

Wäre echt schade wenn die beiden dort ihr Leben lassen müssen. Aber sie haben auf jeden Fall Eier in der Hose.
Mein größter Respekt!


----------



## Tekkla (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man hat ja gesehen, wie die USA Kubas Entscheidung damals akzeptiert haben. Man sieht doch nicht tatenlos zu, wie sich der direkte Nachbar bewaffnet und atomare Sprengköpfe platziert.


War bei Kuba Realität und bei allem anderen reine Fiktion von dir und Putin und den ganzen anderen die NATO sei eine Bedrohung Schwaflern, um diesen Krieg für okay zu deklarieren. Könnte, wäre, würde, irgendwann, vielleicht sind niemals legitimen Argumente für einen Angriffskrieg.

Fakt ist, dass man die Ukraine, Georgien und all die anderen NATO Aspiranten im ehemaligen Ostblock aus Rücksicht auf russische Interessen eben nicht nur noch nicht sondern auf sehr laaaaaaaaange Sicht nicht in die NATO aufnehmen wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> War bei Kuba Realität und bei allem anderen reine Fiktion von dir und Putin und den ganzen anderen die NATO sei eine Bedrohung Schwaflern, um diesen Krieg für okay zu deklarieren. Könnte, wäre, würde, irgendwann, vielleicht sind niemals legitimen Argumente für einen Angriffskrieg.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass man die Ukraine, Georgien und all die anderen NATO Aspiranten im ehemaligen Ostblock aus Rücksicht auf russische Interessen eben nicht nur noch nicht sondern auf sehr laaaaaaaaange Sicht nicht in die NATO aufnehmen wird.


1. Du brauchst mich nicht mit Putin in einem Satz zu erwähnen. Reg dich woanders ab.
2. Es ist egal, ob ich oder du Nato als nicht bedrohlich wahrnehmen. Es zählt alleine, was Russland davon hält. Sie haben es immer wieder kund getan, als Bedrohung.
3. Man platziert nicht aus friedlichen Gründen soeben Raketen und Streitkräfte in anderen Ländern. Da verwechselst du wahrscheinlich Nato und die EU. Die EU ist wirklich friedlich. Wenn Georgien und die Ukraine die Vorsussetzungen erfüllen, können sie aufgenommen werden. Das wäre auch der richtige, friedliche Weg gewesen.
4. In deutschen Medien ist es gang und gebe neue, sinnlose Begriffe zu erfinden und wie die Pappageien nachplappern. "Angriffskrieg" gibt es nicht, Krieg ist Krieg. Was Russland macht, nennt sich Invasion, Einfall oder Annektion der Ukraine.
5. Man hat gar keine Rücksicht auf Russland genommen, denn alle baltischen Staaten sind bereits in der Nato. Schweden und Finnland wollen die Nato nicht. Deutschland hat in 2008 die Nato Aufnahme der Ukraine verhindert. Alleine die USA und nur die USA möchte die Ukraine in die Nato aufnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schweden und Finnland wollen die Nato nicht.


Das stimmt nicht ganz:



> Das schwedische Parlament hat bereits im Dezember 2020 für einen Beitritt in die Nato gestimmt. Ein Beitrittsgesuch könnte angesichts der aktuellen Krise in kürzester Zeit eingereicht werden. Seit der russischen Invasion spricht sich erstmals eine Mehrheit der finnischen Bevölkerung für eine Mitgliedschaft in der Nato aus. Vergangene Woche debattierte das finnische Parlament anlässlich einer 50.000 Unterschriften starken Petition zum Nato-Beitritt. Die sozialdemokratische Ministerpräsidentin Sanna Marin zeigt sich bisher noch zurückhaltend.


Quelle: Finnland und Schweden – der schwierige Weg in die Nato


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die EU ist wirklich friedlich.


Die EU liefert Waffen und beteiligt sich damit definitiv - wenn auch indirekt - an der Unterstützung der Kämpfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man platziert nicht aus friedlichen Gründen soeben Raketen und Streitkräfte in anderen Ländern. Da verwechselst du wahrscheinlich Nato und die EU.



wenn man einem verteidigungs(!)bündnis angehört, eben doch.

und entschuldige bitte, russland zeigt jetzt gerade sehr deutlich, dass das der richtige weg der nato war und ist!


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wenn man einem verteidigungs(!)bündnis angehört, eben doch.
> 
> und entschuldige bitte, russland zeigt jetzt gerade sehr deutlich, dass das der richtige weg der nato war und ist!


Es ging um Gründe. Jetzt ist es sowieso zu spät.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Finnland und Schweden – der schwierige Weg in die Nato


Das ist eine Neuentwicklung. Eine Nato-Aufnahme Finnlands wird auf Grund deren Lage als Provokation seitens Russland angesehen werden. Sie sind noch näher dran als die Ukraine. Ich ahne da nichts Gutes.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die EU liefert Waffen und beteiligt sich damit definitiv - wenn auch indirekt - an der Unterstützung der Kämpfe.


Die EU selbst ist eine friedliche Organisation. Man liefert während der Krise Waffen und das ist gut so. Russland muss geschwächt werden.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ging um Gründe. Jetzt ist es sowieso zu spät.


Gründe kann man sich immer suchen. Hätte die Nato vorher mehr klare Kante gezeigt wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so weit gekommen. Putin hat die Nato doch gar nicht mehr richtig für ernst genommen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gründe kann man sich immer suchen. Hätte die Nato vorher mehr klare Kante gezeigt wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so weit gekommen. Putin hat die Nato doch gar nicht mehr richtig für ernst genommen.


Hier, eine amerikanische Quelle, die Putins Forderungen vor dem Krieg unter die Lupe genommen hat:








						Vladimir Putin says the West has 'ignored' Russia's key concerns over Ukraine | CNN
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday that his government was studying the responses from the United States and NATO to his security demands related to Ukraine but that it was clear the Kremlin's main complaints "had been ignored."




					edition.cnn.com
				




Bist du immer noch der Meinung, dass Putin die Nato nicht ernstgenommen hat?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die EU selbst ist eine friedliche Organisation. Man liefert während der Krise Waffen und das ist gut so. Russland muss geschwächt werden.


Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Waffen in einen Konflikt zu liefern bedeutet immer, dass diese definitiv zum Töten von Menschen genutzt werden. Friedlich sieht anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Waffen in einen Konflikt zu liefern bedeutet immer, dass diese definitiv zum Töten von Menschen genutzt werden. Friedlich sieht anders aus.


Wenn man danach geht ist kein (Industrie) Land friedlich. Und hat immer rumgeheuchelt.
Dann müßte man alle Waffenexporte auf der Welt stoppen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man danach geht ist kein (Industrie) Land friedlich. Und hat immer rumgeheuchelt.
> Dann müßte man alle Waffenexporte auf der Welt stoppen.


Richtig, aber es ist noch ein Unterschied, ob das passiert, wenn es gerade knallt oder nicht.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man danach geht ist kein (Industrie) Land friedlich. Und hat immer rumgeheuchelt.
> Dann müßte man alle Waffenexporte auf der Welt stoppen.


Na ja, ganz klar ausgedrückt ist die Waffenentwicklung (und ich rede jetzt nicht von irgend einem Sturmgewehr) absolute Hightech und wesentlicher Motor der gesamten Industrieentwicklung.
Das Gesellschaftsmodell ist dabei nur sekundär.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, aber es ist noch ein Unterschied, ob das passiert, wenn es gerade knallt oder nicht.


Gerade jetzt sind die Lieferungen besonders wichtig und auch notwendig um der Ukraine zu helfen sich zu verteidigen. Russland hat das damals in Vietnam meines Wissens auch gemacht. Bzw die Sowjetunion.



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz klar ausgedrückt ist die Waffenentwicklung (und ich rede jetzt nicht von irgend einem Sturmgewehr) absolute Hightech und wesentlicher Motor der gesamten Industrieentwicklung.
> Das Gesellschaftsmodell ist dabei nur sekundär.


Ich denke auch, dass der technologische Fortschritt, ohne Kriege langsamer verlaufen wäre.
So grausam und destruktiv sie auch sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt sind die Lieferungen besonders wichtig und auch notwendig um der Ukraine zu helfen sich zu verteidigen. Russland hat das damals in Vietnam meines Wissens auch gemacht. Bzw die Sowjetunion.


Nur hat beides mit friedlich nichts zu tun - egal er es macht.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur hat beides mit friedlich nichts zu tun - egal er es macht.


Es gab nie wirklichen Frieden auf der Welt.  Das ist eine Illusion.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gab nie wirklichen Frieden auf der Welt.  Das ist eine Illusion.


Was nichts daran ändert, dass Waffenlieferung in aktive Konflikte nicht für Frieden sorgen.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass der technologische Fortschritt, ohne Kriege langsamer verlaufen wäre.
> So grausam und destruktiv sie auch sind.


Tja, der berühmte Phoenix aus der Asche.
Ich hatte mal vor Jahren ein Interview mit Jack Welch gelesen, ehemaliger Chef von GE.
Eigentlich "nur" ein erfolgreicher Manager.
Jener bezifferte die Entwicklungen im Koreakrieg auf Seiten der USA bzgl. Fernmeldeelektronik u. ä. mit einem Technologieschub von gut 20 Jahren innerhalb eines 5 Jahreszeitraumes - was ich ihm abkaufe...


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz klar ausgedrückt ist die Waffenentwicklung (und ich rede jetzt nicht von irgend einem Sturmgewehr) absolute Hightech und wesentlicher Motor der gesamten Industrieentwicklung.
> Das Gesellschaftsmodell ist dabei nur sekundär.


Weil dafür am meisten Geld ausgegeben wird. Wenn du den selben Leuten die selbstlenkende Kampfdrohnen entwickelt haben mit dem selben Budget an selbstlenkende Transportdrohnen gesetzt hättest, wären die genau so schnell fertig gewesen.
Vielleicht sogar schneller weil sich immer noch genug dagegen entscheiden überhaupt bei Rüstungsunternehmen zu arbeiten (mich eingeschlossen, ich hab auch schon ein paar Angebote von Rheinmetall vorm ersten Termin abgelehnt).


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt sind die Lieferungen besonders wichtig und auch notwendig um der Ukraine zu helfen sich zu verteidigen. Russland hat das damals in Vietnam meines Wissens auch gemacht. Bzw die Sowjetunion.


Denk an Afghanistan. Ohne die Waffen der USa und die Ausbildung durch die CIA hätten die Afghanen nie so lange durchgehalten.
Und in der Ukraine ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht anders. Ohne westliche Waffenlieferungen wäre Kiew schon gefallen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Waffen in einen Konflikt zu liefern bedeutet immer, dass diese definitiv zum Töten von Menschen genutzt werden. Friedlich sieht anders aus.


In diesem Fall nicht, der Krieg ist bereits ausgebrochen. Wir können uns direkt wegen WW3 nicht einmischen, aber wenn wir die Ukraine nicht unterstützen, marschieren die Russen vielleicht noch weiter.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil dafür am meisten Geld ausgegeben wird. Wenn du den selben Leuten die selbstlenkende Kampfdrohnen entwickelt haben mit dem selben Budget an selbstlenkende Transportdrohnen gesetzt hättest, wären die genau so schnell fertig gewesen.


Na ja, die Drohnenentwicklung fand schon in den 1960gern statt - militärisch
Sprich die militärische Nutzung fand Jahrzehnte lang früher statt als die aktuelle Diskussion/Entwicklung bzgl. ziviler Transportdrohnen usw..
 Der Grundgedanke ist aus der Militärentwicklung hervorgegangen.








						Lockheed D-21 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar schneller weil sich immer noch genug dagegen entscheiden überhaupt bei Rüstungsunternehmen zu arbeiten (mich eingeschlossen, ich hab auch schon ein paar Angebote von Rheinmetall vorm ersten Termin abgelehnt).


Lobenswerter Ansatz.
Allerdings erfüllen viele weltweit nicht unbedingt freiwillig hier ihre Pflicht.
Nicht jeder kann sich seinen Arbeitsplatz mehr oder weniger aussuchen wie wir im "goldenen" Westen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir können uns direkt wegen WW3 nicht einmischen, aber wenn wir die Ukraine nicht unterstützen,


Das widerspricht sich gegenseitig. Wir mischen und da aktiv ein und der Umstand, dass Russland droht, die Waffenlieferungen anzugreifen sagt, was da im Busch ist.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind wir mit Russland schon längst im Krieg.
Klassischer Wirtschaftskrieg mit vorausschaubarem Ergebnis.
Auf die paar Stahlhelme oder Panzerfäuste in die Ukraine kommt es da schon gar nicht mehr an.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich gegenseitig. Wir mischen und da aktiv ein und der Umstand, dass Russland droht, die Waffenlieferungen anzugreifen sagt, was da im Busch ist.


Aktives Einmischen wäre es mit Nato-Soldaten vor Ort zu kämpfen, findet gerade nicht statt. Einen Krieg mit Nato gleichzeitig mit der Ukraine kann sich Russland nicht leisten. Sie können höchstens Waffenlieferungen nahe der polnischen Grenze auf ukrainischem Boden bombardieren. Das haben sie auch gezeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, die Drohnenentwicklung fand schon in den 1960gern statt - militärisch


Was ändert die Zeitschiene an der Grundaussage? Lockheed hat das halt aus dem Rüstungsbudget finanziert, aber aus dem Kofferwort war das Budget und nicht die Rüstung der Grund warum man vorwärts gekommen ist.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

> Wie die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters berichtet, hat der Kreml Berichte zurückgewiesen, wonach Russland China um militärische Hilfe gebeten habe. Man habe ausreichend Ressourcen, um die russischen Ziele in der Ukraine zu erreichen, sagte Kreml-Sprecher Dmitry Peskov.


Selbst wenn es so wäre, würde Russland das niemals öffentlich zugeben. Weil sie sich als "Supermacht "ansehen. Und es militärisch eigentlich auch sind.

Aber



> Der Chef der russischen Nationalgarde, Viktor Solotow, hat eingeräumt, dass der Militäreinsatz in der Ukraine langsamer vorankommt als geplant. Die Äußerungen des Vertrauten von Präsident Wladimir Putin sind die bislang stärkste öffentliche Bestätigung aus der russischen Führungsriege, dass die Dinge in der Ukraine nicht nach Plan laufen.
> 
> "Ich möchte sagen, ja, nicht alles geht so schnell wie wir es gern hätten", erklärte Solotow in Kommentaren auf der Website der Nationalgarde. Die Nationalgarde ist Putin direkt unterstellt und hat Truppen in der Ukraine.


Quelle: Militäreinsatz laut Putin-Vertrautem langsamer als geplant

Erstmals geben sie zu das die Invasion nicht nach Plan verläuft.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ändert die Zeitschiene an der Grundaussage?


Völlig wertfrei:
Ein größerer Teil unsers technologischen Fortschrittes fußt auf der Grundlage militärischer Anforderungen / Forschungen oder Entwicklungen.
Das ursprüngliche Kernthema war ja: Wäre rein zivile Forschung/Entwicklung gleich schnell oder schneller?
Meine These: 
Ja, aber nicht so schnell und einige Dinge wären "dem Zivilist" gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, es zu entwickeln, hätte es den militärischen Anforderungskatalog nicht gegeben.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Aktives Einmischen wäre es mit Nato-Soldaten vor Ort zu kämpfen, findet gerade nicht statt. Einen Krieg mit Nato gleichzeitig mit der Ukraine kann sich Russland nicht leisten. Sie können höchstens Waffenlieferungen nahe der polnischen Grenze auf ukrainischem Boden bombardieren. Das haben sie auch gezeigt.


Um Leisten geht es nicht wenn man schon im Krieg ist. Was wenn die Russen bereits mit uns im Krieg sind und wir es einfach noch nicht wissen ? 

Strategisch würde es keinen Sinn machen wenn kein NATO Land als nächstes dran wär. Die USA unbedingt zum einknicken bringen sofern man sich sicher ist sie würde nicht kämpfen wollen. Und wenn die USA nicht kämpfen werden, dann ist es für Russland kein Problem auch einen Krieg an der Ostflanke zu beginnen. So lange die USA keine schweren Waffen aufstellen auf diesem Kontinent, exystiert auch keine effektive Abwehr. Es liegt nicht an uns sondern an Washington.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Um Leisten geht es nicht wenn man schon im Krieg ist. Was wenn die Russen bereits mit uns im Krieg sind und wir es einfach noch nicht wissen ?
> 
> Strategisch würde es keinen Sinn machen wenn kein NATO Land als nächstes dran wär. Die USA unbedingt zum einknicken bringen sofern man sich sicher ist sie würde nicht kämpfen wollen. Und wenn die USA nicht kämpfen werden, dann ist es für Russland kein Problem auch einen Krieg an der Ostflanke zu beginnen. So lange die USA keine schweren Waffen aufstellen auf diesem Kontinent, exystiert auch keine effektive Abwehr. Es liegt nicht an uns sondern an Washington.


Ehrlich man liest nicht oft soviel wirren Unsinn in einem Post...


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und wenn die USA nicht kämpfen werden, dann ist es für Russland kein Problem auch einen Krieg an der Ostflanke zu beginnen. So lange die USA keine schweren Waffen aufstellen auf diesem Kontinent, exystiert auch keine effektive Abwehr.


Nach dem Trauerspiel der russischen Armee in der Ukraine zu beurteilen, behaupte ich mal, dass Europa keinen einzigen Panzer aus den USA als NATO-Bündnis braucht.
Der Schrecken eine massiven Übermacht ist vom Tisch.
Zweifellos ist die russische Armee auf dem Papier immer noch eine respektable Bedrohungslage, aber ein Bedrohungsszenario "die Russen sind innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Rhein" gibt es nach dieser desolaten Leistung nicht mehr.
Ich taxiere derzeit die russische Kampfkraft auf 1:15 bis 1:25, sprich es bedarf eines Nato-Soldaten um die Kampfkraft von 15 bis 25 russischen Soldaten aufzuwiegen.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie haben seit Jahren deutlich kommuniziert, dass sie keine Nato-Mitglieder direkt an ihrer Grenze haben wollen. Sie haben sogar rote Linien by Georgien und der Ukraine gezogen. Das Geschwafel "jedes suveräne Land darf für sich entscheiden, bei welchem Verein sie ein Mitglied sind" kann man sich bei Nato ersparen. Man hat ja gesehen, wie die USA Kubas Entscheidung damals akzeptiert haben. Man sieht doch nicht tatenlos zu, wie sich der direkte Nachbar bewaffnet und atomare Sprengköpfe platziert. Russlands Angriff auf die Ukraine lohnt sich unter keinen wirtschaftlichen Umständen für Russland, d.h. sie hätten das nicht gemacht, wenn es aus ihrer Sicht zu vermeiden wäre.


Das stimmt. 

Aber vergessen wir nicht wer das Feuer entfacht hat. Abgesehen davon dass die meisten Urkainer die Annäherung zum Westen wollten, zur EU und weg von Russland, war es Moskau welches die Ukraine entzürte indem es sie zum Beitritt zu Eurasischen Union zwang. Der Maidan fand nicht aus Vorfreude auf EU statt, sondern aus Auflehnung gg Putins Eurasische Union.

Der ganze Bockmist mit der Ukraine seit 2014 geht auf Putins Kappe.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Europa hat nicht Russland finanziert. Europa nutzt Rohstoffe aus einem rohstoffreichem Land namens Russland wie die USA, die sehr viel Öl und Erdgas aus Russland importieren, aber irgendwie finanzieren nur wir Russland der Narrative nach. Dafür importiert Russland Güter und Dienste aus Europa. Europa kann Druck auf Russland auf Grund dieser Verplechtungen ausüben.



Europa ist nicht gleich Europa. Polen emanzipierte sich von russischer Energie seit Nordstream II und mahnte Jahrelang ohne Erfolg dass Berlin die Geopolitik an der Ostflanke total auf den Kopf stellt. Man wollte eben wegen den wirtschaftlichen Interessen die du erwähnst nicht wahr haben wollen, dass Russland ein Feind Europas ist. Interessierte keinen. Hätte man nur vorher darüber nachgedacht was fürn Giftzwerg dieser Putin doch ist ...




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es ist wesentlich komplizierter als nur Russland für alle Ewigkeit zu sanktionieren. Die Rohstoffe beschränken sich nicht nur auf Gas. Weizen, Dünger, seltene Metalle etc. werden hierzulande ebenfalls gebraucht. Der Konflikt ist in der Lage eine Welthungerkrise auszulösen, wenn er zu lange dauert.



Hier sieht man dieses Risiko wohl nun ein um einen Krieg zu verhindern. Der Zug über die Wichtigkeit russischer Rohstoffe ist nun abgefahren, jetzt ist die Gefahr russischer Waffen im Fokus.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nach dem Trauerspiel der russischen Armee in der Ukraine zu beurteilen, behaupte ich mal, dass Europa keinen einzigen Panzer aus den USA als NATO-Bündnis braucht.
> Der Schrecken eine massiven Übermacht ist vom Tisch.
> Zweifellos ist die russische Armee auf dem Papier immer noch eine respektable Bedrohungslage, aber ein Bedrohungsszenario "die Russen sind innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Rhein" gibt es nach dieser desolaten Leistung nicht mehr.
> Ich taxiere derzeit die russische Kampfkraft auf 1:15 bis 1:25, sprich es bedarf eines Nato-Soldaten um die Kampfkraft von 15 bis 25 russischen Soldaten aufzuwiegen.


Genauso wenig wie die Wehrmacht es in 14 Tagen bis Moskau geschafft hätte würde es Russland in 14 Tagen von seiner Grenze bis an den Rhein schaffen, nicht mal unter den günstigsten Bedingungen.
Da würde schon alleine, selbst wenn sie gut funktioniert, die Logistik einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, ganz zu schweigen davon das man dann seine Flanken beim Vorstoß sperrangelweit offen lassen müsste, um es auch nur mit motorisierten / mechanisierten Verbänden schaffen zu können...

Also manchmal frage ich mich schon ganz ehrlich was manche hier doch für komische Vorstellung von Kriegsführung und damit verbundenen realistischen Szenarien haben...


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich schon ganz ehrlich was manche hier doch für komische Vorstellung von Kriegsführung und damit verbundenen realistischen Szenarien haben...


Meinst du mich?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nach dem Trauerspiel der russischen Armee in der Ukraine zu beurteilen, behaupte ich mal, dass Europa keinen einzigen Panzer aus den USA als NATO-Bündnis braucht.
> Der Schrecken eine massiven Übermacht ist vom Tisch.
> Zweifellos ist die russische Armee auf dem Papier immer noch eine respektable Bedrohungslage, aber ein Bedrohungsszenario "die Russen sind innerhalb von 14 Tagen am Rhein" gibt es nach dieser desolaten Leistung nicht mehr.
> Ich taxiere derzeit die russische Kampfkraft auf 1:15 bis 1:25, sprich es bedarf eines Nato-Soldaten um die Kampfkraft von 15 bis 25 russischen Soldaten aufzuwiegen.


Ist die klar dass die derzeitige Flugabwehr der Ukraine locker 8-10 mal größer ist als die der BRD ? Wie wollen wir uns denn verteidigen ? Mit Stingern ausm Wald ? Und irgendeine Idee gg russische Raketen ? Die 2 Patriotbatterien mal unerwähnt..

Mach dir nichts vor und das gilt für jeden hier, die Russen ziehen aus der Ukriane unglaublich viel Schlüsse und so ein Desaster wird den nicht nochmal passieren. Ausserdem steht auch eine Sache außer Frage: Trotzt Verlusten erreicht die russische Armee dennoch ihre operativen Ziele dort unten. 

Ansonsten wer meint Europa wäre alleine verteidigungsfähig der sollte sich mal lieber ein neues Hobby suchen, denn fast die gesamte nennenswerte Power der NATO stationiert jenseits des Atlantik, und wäre im am besten erdenklichen Fall für uns immernoch 14-30 Tage entfernt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?


Nein nicht explizit.
Ich meine das ganz allgemein, bei dem was man hier so teilweise immer wieder an abstrusesten Zeug zu lesen bekommt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts vor und das gilt für jeden hier, die Russen ziehen aus der Ukriane unglaublich viel Schlüsse und so ein Desaster wird den nicht nochmal passieren. Ausserdem steht auch eine Sache außer Frage: Trotzt Verlusten erreicht die russische Armee dennoch ihre operativen Ziele dort unten.



Du meinst so wie sie Schlüsse aus dem Finnlandkrieg '39 gezogen haben und dann trotzdem noch bis Ende '42 wie ein militärischer Punshingball gewirkt haben, der nur wegen "Lend-Lease" und dem russischen Wetter nicht vollständig in sich zusammengebrochen ist?

Oder wie sie Schlüsse aus dem Afghanistankrieg in den 1980er gezogen haben und jetzt in der Ukraine mit sehr ehnlichen Taktiken der ukrainischen Armee schon wieder fast genau so unbeholfen wirken?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein nicht explizit.
> Ich meine das ganz allgemein, bei dem was man hier so teilweise immer wieder an abstrusesten Zeug zu lesen bekommt.


Wenn Geostrategen und Militärexperten abstruses Zeug von sich geben würden, würde ich ruhiger schlafen 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein nicht explizit.
> Ich meine das ganz allgemein, bei dem was man hier so teilweise immer wieder an abstrusesten Zeug zu lesen bekommt.
> 
> 
> ...


An solchen Aussagen merke ich sofort dass all deine Infos zum Kriegsverlauf aus den Abendnachrichten stammen. Du hast keine Ahnung was da unten abgeht Kollege also halte mal lieber die Füße still.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> An solchen Aussagen merke ich sofort dass all deine Infos zum Kriegsverlauf aus den Abendnachrichten stammen. Du hast keine Ahnung was da unten abgeht Kollege also halte mal lieber die Füße still.


"Du musst es ja wissen mom."


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Du musst es ja wissen mom."


Im Vergleich zu dir muss ich das wohl..


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist die klar dass die derzeitige Flugabwehr der Ukraine locker 8-10 mal größer ist als die der BRD ?


Wer sagt das?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir uns denn verteidigen ? Mit Stingern ausm Wald ? Und irgendeine Idee gg russische Raketen ? Die 2 Patriotbatterien mal unerwähnt..


Aus dem Wald heraus ist immer gut.
Ich stelle sachlich fest, dass russische Raketen in der Fläche Wohngebäude treffen können, ansonsten hapert es ganz offensichtlich an deren Zielgenauigkeit.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts vor und das gilt für jeden hier, die Russen ziehen aus der Ukriane unglaublich viel Schlüsse und so ein Desaster wird den nicht nochmal passieren.


Mir kommt es eher so vor, als hätten die Russen aus alten Konflikten gar nix gelernt.
Der Lernfähigkeitsbogen scheint deutlich unterentwickelt zu sein.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem steht auch eine Sache außer Frage: Trotzt Verlusten erreicht die russische Armee dennoch ihre operativen Ziele dort unten.


Schauen wir mal...


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wer meint Europa wäre alleine verteidigungsfähig der sollte sich mal lieber ein neues Hobby suchen, denn fast die gesamte nennenswerte Power der NATO stationiert jenseits des Atlantik, und wäre im am besten erdenklichen Fall für uns immernoch 14-30 Tage entfernt.


DAS habe ich nicht behauptet.
Natürlich gibt es einen immensen Nachholbedarf in Europa.
Aber: 
Jetzt haben die Russen von ihren 900.000 Mann auf dem Papier ca. 150.000 bis 200.000 Mann im Kampf und bei angenommenen ähnlichem Verhältnis bei der NATO Einsatztruppen vs. Logistik, noch mal 100.000 oder 150.000 Mann im Hinterhof zur Versorgung...
...und haben es nach drei Wochen gerade mal geschafft, gefühlt 1/10 der Ukraine zu besetzen. 
Trotz immenser Luft- und Materialüberlegenheit.
Was sagt mir das?
Wir haben es mit einem riesigen Papiertiger zu tun, der seine Kraft nicht auf die Füße bekommt.


----------



## JePe (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die EU liefert Waffen und beteiligt sich damit definitiv - wenn auch indirekt - an der Unterstützung der Kämpfe.



Sie unterstuetzt die Ukraine dabei, sich gegen Putins neuesten Eroberungsfeldzug zur Wehr zu setzen. Haetten wir der Ukraine dieselben Waffen schon vor einem Jahr geliefert, haetten wir heute mutmasslich eine deutlich andere Situation.

Fun Fact: Durch unsere Rohstoffimporte aus Russland beteiligen wir uns auch an den Kaempfen - nur eben auf russischer Seite. Oder was glaubst Du, wovon Russland seine Aufruestung finanziert hat? Durch das Verscherbeln des einzigen russischen Exportgutes. Wenn wir der Ukraine nun Waffen verschaffen, stellen wir letztlich nur Paritaet her.



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke auch, dass er früher oder später eines unnatürlichen Todes sterben wird. Entweder durch Ukrainer, den israelischen Geheimdienst oder unbekannte Dritte. Russland wird ihn vermutlich vor Gericht stellen und zu Gefängnis verurteilen, sofern er sich seiner Verhaftung nicht mittels Gewalt wiedersetzt oder selbst Hand anlegt.



Aha. Also wenn das gewaehlte Oberhaupt der Ukraine zu Tode kommt, dann entweder durch israelische, ukrainische oder eigene Hand - aber nicht durch russische. Denn die stellen ihn ja vor Gericht und verurteilen ihn wegen ... ja, wegen was eigentlich?

Bist Du, rein zufaellig, Antisemit?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dir muss ich das wohl..


Wenn du meinst...
Leute mit grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung soll man nicht aufhalten, ist sowieso Zeitverschwendung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Durch unsere Rohstoffimporte aus Russland beteiligen wir uns auch an den Kaempfen - nur eben auf russischer Seite. Oder was glaubst Du, wovon Russland seine Aufruestung finanziert hat? Durch das Verscherbeln des einzigen russischen Exportgutes. Wenn wir der Ukraine nun Waffen verschaffen, stellen wir letztlich nur Paritaet her.



Du kannst nunmal schwer von heute auf morgen einfach alle Importe kappen, außer du willst einen riesen Crash der Wirtschaft und ggf. auch noch eine Hungersnot raufbeschwören (wir sind z.B. neben Gas auch noch recht abhängig von russischen Weizen-, Mais- & Gersteimporten).

Das ist halt der Nachteil der so gelobpreisten globalisierten Welt, in der es eben keine klar protektionistischen Barrieren zwischen den Staaten und umfassende Selbstversorgung gibt, man ist abhängig von anderen, das ändert sich auch nicht wenn irgend ein Irrer dabei plötzlich anfängt einen Krieg vom Zaun zu brechen...


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst nunmal schwer von heute auf morgen einfach alle Importe kappen, außer du willst einen riesen Crash der Wirtschaft und ggf. auch noch eine Hungersnot raufbeschwören (wir sind z.B. neben Ga auch recht abhängig von russischen Weizenimporten).


So weit ich gelesen habe, importiert Deutschland ca. 20% unseres Weizenbedarfs aus Russland.
Westeuropa wäre, mal preisunabhängig, in der Lage, sich selbst zu versorgen.
Offensichtlich benötigt aber Nordafrika viel mehr das Getreide aus der Ukraine oder Russland.








						Putins Krieg: Droht eine Ernährungskrise?
					

Die Schwarzmeerregion hat sich zur Kornkammer der Welt entwickelt. Wegen des russischen Überfalls steuert die Ukraine nun auf eine Missernte zu – und russischen Häfen droht ein Boykott. Die Preise für Mais, Weizen und Raps dürften weiter steigen




					www.capital.de


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So weit ich gelesen habe, importiert Deutschland ca. 20% unseres Weizenbedarfs aus Russland.
> Westeuropa wäre, mal preisunabhängig, in der Lage, sich selbst zu versorgen.
> Offensichtlich benötigt aber Nordafrika viel mehr das Getreide aus der Ukraine oder Russland.
> 
> ...


Das ein Ketteneffekt.
Wenn du nicht willst das in Afrika Hungerkatastrophe mit unzähligen Toten passiert musst  du es mit europäischen Hilfslieferungen stützen, das würde aber auch hier die Preise zusätzlich weiter treiben, was gerade die finanziell und sozial Schwachen wieder treffen würde.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Um Leisten geht es nicht wenn man schon im Krieg ist. Was wenn die Russen bereits mit uns im Krieg sind und wir es einfach noch nicht wissen ?
> 
> Strategisch würde es keinen Sinn machen wenn kein NATO Land als nächstes dran wär. Die USA unbedingt zum einknicken bringen sofern man sich sicher ist sie würde nicht kämpfen wollen. Und wenn die USA nicht kämpfen werden, dann ist es für Russland kein Problem auch einen Krieg an der Ostflanke zu beginnen. So lange die USA keine schweren Waffen aufstellen auf diesem Kontinent, exystiert auch keine effektive Abwehr. Es liegt nicht an uns sondern an Washington.


1. Wir sind schon im Krieg.
2. Es macht absolut gar keinen Sinn für Russland ein Natoland anzugreifen. Ukraine beschäftigt sie genug.
3. Krieg an der Ostflanke? Sorry, aberdie Behauptung ist lächerlich, ganz höflich gemeint.
4. Die USA braucht keine schweren Waffen an der Grenze zu Russland aufstellen, die jedes Ziel in Reichweite angreifen kann. Es reicht, wenn man alle Grenzen und etwas darüber hinaus im Visier hat. Das nennt sich Verteidigung.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ein Ketteneffekt.
> Wenn du nicht willst das in Afrika Hungerkatastrophe mit unzähligen Toten passiert musst  du es mit europäischen Hilfslieferungen stützen, das würde aber auch hier die Preise zusätzlich weiter treiben, was gerade die finanziell und sozial Schwachen wieder treffen würde.


Das ist klar, zweifellos wird uns "der Spass" noch recht viel abverlangen...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist klar, zweifellos wird uns "der Spass" noch recht viel abverlangen...


Wie immer bei sowas nur denn finanziell und sozial Schwachen, oder glaubst du das irgendwer mit genug Geld hier auch nur einen Tag lang hungern wird...


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie immer bei sowas nur denn finanzeill und sozial Schwachen, oder glaubst du das irgendwer mit Geld hier auch nur einen Tag lang hungern wird...


Nö, jene die Geld haben und jene, die vorgesorgt haben, sitzen das Thema problemlos aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, jene die Geld haben und jene, die vorgesorgt haben, sitzen das Thema problemlos aus.


Eben, aber es sind auch mal wieder genau diese die aktuell am lautesten schreien das man doch als Reaktion auf die Situation "frieren" und "hungern" müsse.


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Sie unterstuetzt die Ukraine dabei, sich gegen Putins neuesten Eroberungsfeldzug zur Wehr zu setzen. Haetten wir der Ukraine dieselben Waffen schon vor einem Jahr geliefert, haetten wir heute mutmasslich eine deutlich andere Situation.
> 
> Fun Fact: Durch unsere Rohstoffimporte aus Russland beteiligen wir uns auch an den Kaempfen - nur eben auf russischer Seite. Oder was glaubst Du, wovon Russland seine Aufruestung finanziert hat? Durch das Verscherbeln des einzigen russischen Exportgutes. Wenn wir der Ukraine nun Waffen verschaffen, stellen wir letztlich nur Paritaet her.
> 
> ...


... möchtest du mich auf Grund meiner Vermutung mundtot machen, oder warum bezeichnest du mich als Judenhasser?


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben, aber es sind auch mal wieder genau diese die aktuell am lautesten schreien das man doch als Reaktion auf die Situation "frieren" und "hungern" müsse.


Ach, man sollte die Worte eines Rentners weltpolitisch nicht auf die Goldwaage legen.
Es gibt ganz andere Interessenslagen.
Das ideologische Gerede interpretiere ich als Beitrag gegen Honorar zur Rentenaufbesserung.

Allerdings wird der gemeine Bürger auf etwas eingestimmt, an dass er im Traum nie gedacht hätte und von der Realität zunächst an der Zapfsäule und später dann bei der Heizkosten- und Stromabrechnung eingeholt wird.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?


ThinkTanks ala Strategy&Future sagen das. Gibt es auch auf Englisch. Geo u Militär Expertise.



compisucher schrieb:


> Aus dem Wald heraus ist immer gut.
> Ich stelle sachlich fest, dass russische Raketen in der Fläche Wohngebäude treffen können, ansonsten hapert es ganz offensichtlich an deren Zielgenauigkeit.


Warst du übhaupt in der Bundeswehr ?, denn Wald fand ich damals nicht so dolle und im Ernstfall hätte wohl keiner Bock drauf. Nicht zu vergessen dass es davon garnicht mal viel gibt im deutschen Lande, dafür sehr viel dichtes Verkehrsnetz als Geschenk für die Übermacht als Gegner.



compisucher schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal...


Ja dann fang doch mal an damit.



compisucher schrieb:


> DAS habe ich nicht behauptet.
> Natürlich gibt es einen immensen Nachholbedarf in Europa.
> Aber:
> Jetzt haben die Russen von ihren 900.000 Mann auf dem Papier ca. 150.000 bis 200.000 Mann im Kampf und bei angenommenen ähnlichem Verhältnis bei der NATO Einsatztruppen vs. Logistik, noch mal 100.000 oder 150.000 Mann im Hinterhof zur Versorgung...
> ...


Die Russen tuen den Teufel und Besetzen nichts was man nicht besetzen muss. Die haben doch garnicht das Ziel die gesamte Ukraine mit 200.000 Mann zu besetzen lol Sie passieren Städte einfach, und zerbomben sie aus der Luft.

Klar wurden sie überrascht von der Wehrhaftigkeit der Ukraine, aber das ist auch wiederum nichts womit sie nicht zurecht kommen. Insgesamt ergreiffen die Russen von Tag 1 jede Initiative und die Ukrainer reagieren ledeglich. Das ist eine Übermacht ohne jede Frage.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 1. Wir sind schon im Krieg.
> 2. Es macht absolut gar keinen Sinn für Russland ein Natoland anzugreifen. Ukraine beschäftigt sie genug.
> 3. Krieg an der Ostflanke? Sorry, aberdie Behauptung ist lächerlich, ganz höflich gemeint.
> 4. Die USA braucht keine schweren Waffen an der Grenze zu Russland aufstellen, die jedes Ziel in Reichweite angreifen kann. Es reicht, wenn man alle Grenzen und etwas darüber hinaus im Visier hat. Das nennt sich Verteidigung.


1. Eben !
2. Hää ?? 
3. Hääää???
4. Häääääääää?????

Mal ne Frage, dass die Russen unzählige Angriffe auf den Westen gepropt haben hast du schon mitbekommen ? 

Und jetzt denke mal weiter, wieso taten sie das wohl ?

Hmm.... genau.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, dass die Russen unzählige Angriffe auf den Westen gepropt haben hast du schon mitbekommen ?


Mir ist die Sache mit Lviv bekannt, was nah an der Grenze liegt. Aber was passierte da sonst?
Ich vermute, dass die Waffenlieferungen Ziel von Angriffen sein könnten.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mir ist die Sache mit Lviv bekannt, was nah an der Grenze liegt. Aber was passierte da sonst?
> Ich vermute, dass die Waffenlieferungen Ziel von Angriffen sein könnten.


Söldnter Basis so viel ich weiß


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> ThinkTanks ala Strategy&Future sagen das. Gibt es auch auf Englisch. Geo u Militär Expertise.


Aha... nun, denn...


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Warst du übhaupt in der Bundeswehr ?


10 Jahre
Hauptmann d. R.
Flugzeugführer RF-4E, AGK 52
AlphaJet A JaBoG 49
und am Schluss noch ein paar h auf dem Tornado,
danach Stab...


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja dann fang doch mal an damit.


Genau


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Russen tuen den Teufel und Besetzen nichts was man nicht besetzen muss. Die haben doch garnicht das Ziel die gesamte Ukraine mit 200.000 Mann zu besetzen lol Sie passieren Städte einfach, und zerbomben sie aus der Luft.


Klingt strategisch logisch, danke...


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Klar wurden sie überrascht von der Wehrhaftigkeit der Ukraine, aber das ist auch wiederum nichts womit sie nicht zurecht kommen. Insgesamt ergreiffen die Russen von Tag 1 jede Initiative und die Ukrainer reagieren ledeglich. Das ist eine Übermacht ohne jede Frage.


Ich sehe im Moment nur die unfähigste Armee auf dem ganzen Planeten...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Söldnter Basis so viel ich weiß


Erzähl mir mehr.


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir haben es mit einem riesigen Papiertiger zu tun, der seine Kraft nicht auf die Füße bekommt.


Das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters: wie viel km² hat die Ukraine? Welche Ziele verfolgt Moskau? Wie kommt ein Flächengewinn zu Stande, straffer Vormarsch ohne Gegenwehr mit Motorisierten Einheiten oder Straßenkampf? Außerdem ist nach meiner Einschätzung kein klares Bild der Lage, für uns Leser der westlichen Welt vorhanden. Hinzukommt Propaganda: bspw.  Ghost von Kiew und unzählige Videos aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln auf YT zu ein und dem selben Angriff oder evtl. auch inzinierten Angriff auf Fahrzeuge. Hier kann man schnell als Außenstehender die Übersicht verlieren. Hinzu kommen der ein oder andere Experte mit seiner Meinung auf diversen Privatsendern, die aus BMP3's einen T80 machen oder uns erzählen wollen, dass eine RPG7 HE Ladung einen T80 ausschaltet. Meine, militärisch gesehen ist vieles was ich gesehen habe Quatsch. Die Videos zeigen immer nur Momentaufnahmen, geschickt zusammen geschnitten und ein teilweise überraschendes Resultat. Deshalb würde ich diese als Propaganda einstufen. Bspw. ... man wird nie einen Panzer allein antreffen. Er fährt immer mit Infanterie oder im Verband bspw. mit Aufklärer. Sollte die Inf unter Druck geraten, lässt er sich save zurückfallen oder macht die Nebelwand auf oder gibt Feuerschutz. Ein Video mit einem allein auf weiter Flur fahren Panzer der abgeschossen wird, ist zu 100% ein Fake.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> Aber vergessen wir nicht wer das Feuer entfacht hat. Abgesehen davon dass die meisten Urkainer die Annäherung zum Westen wollten, zur EU und weg von Russland, war es Moskau welches die Ukraine entzürte indem es sie zum Beitritt zu Eurasischen Union zwang. Der Maidan fand nicht aus Vorfreude auf EU statt, sondern aus Auflehnung gg Putins Eurasische Union.
> 
> Der ganze Bockmist mit der Ukraine seit 2014 geht auf Putins Kappe.


Das stimmt wiederum nicht ganz. Vor 2014 herrschte eine Putin-Marrionette in der Ukraine. Die Leute im Land wollten einen Wechsel zum Westen. Das ist auch gut so und war willkommen. Die USA haben aber die Bewegung missbraucht, um ihre eigene Marionette an die Macht zu bringen.  Was war das Ziel? Man wollte Russland von Ihrer Flotte in Krim trennen. Russland ist dem zuvorgekommen und hat Krim in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion eingenommen, ohne dass Blut vergossen werden musste. Russland interessierte die Ukraine bis auf Krim gar nicht. 
Die USA oder besser gesagt die Demokraten haben ihr Ziel verfehlt. Als Nächstes investierte man massiv in die Infrastruktur und der Aufbau des Militärs, vor allem Paramilitärs um die Azov-Region, Nazis. Ein armes Land wie die Ukraine hätte gar nicht die Mittel solche Strukturen aufzubauen. Russland hat dann gleichzeitig paramilitäre Strukturen im Osten der Ukraine geschaffen, um die Landversorgung von ihrer Flotte zu sichern. Die Ukraine hat dann Luhansk und Donbass 2 mal angegriffen mit unzähligen Toten. Das Ziel war wieder, die Landversorgung der Flotte zu unterbinden. Sie waren erfolgreich. Es floß kein Wasser und Strom nach Krim vom ukrainischen Boden aus. Man hat dann angefangen, die Bevölkerung im Osten regelrecht zu terrorisieren. Russen wurden bestraft, wenn Russisch gesprochen wurde (kein Witz, kannst nachforschen) und vieles mehr. Einer der Gründe, warum die russische Armee einfach in die Ukraine einmarschieren konnte. Selenskij ist der erste ukrainische Präsident, der frei gewählt wurde und keine direkte amerikanische Marionette ist. Er ist einfach ein durch und durch korrupter Politiker, der für Geld für alles gewesen wäre. In 2019 wurde er von Amerikanern mit Geld und Zusagen ermutigt in ukrainscher Konstitution festzuschrieben, dass sie auf jeden Fall der Nato beitreten werden. Seltsamerweise fanden kurz später gemeinsame Übungen von Natotruppen und den Ukrainern an der russischen Grenze statt. Man hat Militärbasen mit der "Kooperation" von Natoländern in der Ukraine aufgebaut. So ein internationales Friedenszentrum wurde doch an der Grenze der Polen mit 30 Toten vor Kurzem zerbombt. Genaus sowas überall in der Ukraine. Die Briten waren frech genug eine Militärbasis direkt an der Grenze zu Russland aufzubauen (wurde als erstes zu Boden gleich gemacht). Was Russland nicht wollte, war, dass die Ukraine auf Drängen der USA trotzdem durch eine Hintertür in die Nato aufgenommen wird und die Ukraine mit der Nato im Rücken wieder versuchen wird, die Krim einzunehmen, denn international gesehen wird Krim nicht als russisches Gebiet anerkannt. Es wäre kein Nato-Angriff auf ein anderes Land, sollte aber Russland über ukrainischem Boden Truppen bewegen zur Unterstützung, wäre das ein Bündnisfall. Da sind bei Russland alle Sicherungen durchgebrannt. Sie haben aktiv gefordert, dass der Ukraine eine Nato-Aufnahme untersagt würde. Man hat sie ignoriert, bis sie die Ukraine voll eingekreist hatten. Sie haben eine Woche lang versucht ihre Forderungen durchzusetzen (Russland hätte viel früher angreifen können). Zu lesen hier, weil die Springermedien nicht genug informieren:








						Vladimir Putin says the West has 'ignored' Russia's key concerns over Ukraine | CNN
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday that his government was studying the responses from the United States and NATO to his security demands related to Ukraine but that it was clear the Kremlin's main complaints "had been ignored."




					edition.cnn.com
				



Am Mittwoch vor dem Krieg hat Biden jegliche Zusagen an Russland abgeleht. Am Donnerstag danach fand die Kriegshandlung statt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Europa ist nicht gleich Europa. Polen emanzipierte sich von russischer Energie seit Nordstream II und mahnte Jahrelang ohne Erfolg dass Berlin die Geopolitik an der Ostflanke total auf den Kopf stellt. Man wollte eben wegen den wirtschaftlichen Interessen die du erwähnst nicht wahr haben wollen, dass Russland ein Feind Europas ist. Interessierte keinen. Hätte man nur vorher darüber nachgedacht was fürn Giftzwerg dieser Putin doch ist ...


Polen ist das Land, das der Union am meisten schadet, geostrategisch gesehen. Sie sind amerikanischer Schosshund, der dazu dient die EU zu schwächen. Russland sollte im Normalfall niemals die EU angreifen, weil sie direkt von uns abhängig sind. Was sie gerade tun, ist wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord. Die Abhängigkeiten gehen in beide Richtungen. Russland liefert immer noch zuverlässig Gas und andere Rohstoffe. Wenn wir sie nicht kaufen, kauft sie jemand anderes, bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass wir dieselben Stoffe viel teurer von woanders importieren müssten und keinen Druck mehr auf Russland ausüben könnten.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man dieses Risiko wohl nun ein um einen Krieg zu verhindern. Der Zug über die Wichtigkeit russischer Rohstoffe ist nun abgefahren, jetzt ist die Gefahr russischer Waffen im Fokus.


Ich glaube, du hast mich missverstanden. Es geht nicht um russische Rohstoffe, die wir kaufen. Sollten die Rohstoffe im Weltmarkt fehlen, verursacht alleine die Knapptheit Hungersnöte, Armut und viel mehr tote als im Krieg in der Ukraine. Die Inflation wäre unkontrolierbar:








						Die weltweit größten Exportländer von Weizen - bis 2021
					

Die bedeutendsten Exportländer von Weizen gemessen am Exportwert. Die zehn größten und wichtigsten Exportländer von Weizen ✔




					www.weltexporte.de
				



Einen Blick darauf werfen und dann auch andere Rohstoffe wie Öl, Gas, seltene Metalle, Metalle, Chip-Bestandteile für die Industrie etc. erweitern. Das ist eine  Katastrophe.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha... nun, denn...


Leutchen mit einer gefühlt 100fach besseren Einschätzung zur Lage als ein pensionierter Pilot, und nicht nun denn... Das weiß sogar ein einfacher OG  , 2 Jahre, 7.SanReg12 Schwanewede.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich sehe im Moment nur die unfähigste Armee auf dem ganzen Planeten...


Dann freu dich mal dass du in Rente bist, denn Aktive würden es heute ganz anders sehen wie du. Oder besser gesagt spüren, am eigenen Leib vermutlich..


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, jene die Geld haben und jene, die vorgesorgt haben, sitzen das Thema problemlos aus.


... oder verdienen sogar noch Geld damit. Das gehört verboten!


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Leutchen mit einer gefühlt 100fach besseren Einschätzung zur Lage als ein pensionierter Pilot, und nicht nun denn... Das weiß sogar ein einfacher OG  , 2 Jahre, 7.SanReg12 Schwanewede.


Aha, nun denn...


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dann freu dich mal dass du in Rente bist, denn Aktive würden es heute ganz anders sehen wie du. Oder besser gesagt spüren, am eigenen Leib vermutlich..


Ich bin nicht in Rente, ich bin in Reserve...


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, nun denn...


Sagtest du schon..



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in Rente, ich bin in Reserve...


Bravo.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Leutchen mit einer gefühlt 100fach besseren Einschätzung zur Lage als ein pensionierter Pilot, und nicht nun denn... Das weiß sogar ein einfacher OG  , 2 Jahre, 7.SanReg12 Schwanewede.



Ich kenn da noch einen Gefreiten der auch meinte alles besser zu wissen / schlauer zu sein als seine Generalität.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sagtest du schon..


Manchmal muss man Dinge wiederholen, damit der Gesprächspartner versteht, was der Aussagentätige indirekt ausdrücken möchte, ohne aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern zu müssen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bravo.


Danke...


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

@compisucher ... unsere Soldaten und Ausrüstung sind sowas von unterlegen. Die Einstellung, die Leidensfähigkeit, das Training, Bewaffnung ... wir hängen überall hinterher. Ja, wir haben auch Leute die in der Top10 der Welt anzusiedeln sind. Aber das sin vielleicht 3-400 Mann. Der Rest der Truppe ist leider weichgewaschen oder auf Zeittotschlagen optimiert oder über die nutzlosen Jahre frustiert.
Beispiel: wie viel Schuss braucht ein Schütze um mit seiner Waffe eins zu werden? Man sagt 1000-1500 Schuss im Einzelfeuer. Wie viel Schuss bekommst du beim Bund? TÜP Putlos, Gruppe in Verteidigung: 6 Magazine; Gruppe im Angriff 5 Magazine ... hust ... wir machten nicht umsonst für die letzten Ziele die Klappspaten frei.


----------



## JePe (14. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... möchtest du mich auf Grund meiner Vermutung mundtot machen, oder warum bezeichnest du mich als Judenhasser?



Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt. Also - bist Du Antisemit oder was soll das Geschwurbel vom Mossad, der Selenskyi ermorden koennte? Und wessen koennte Russland ihn anklagen?



brooker schrieb:


> Außerdem ist nach meiner Einschätzung kein klares Bild der Lage vorhanden für uns Leser der westlichen Welt vorhanden.



Ich uebersetze das mal - Russland hat laengst den Endsieg errungen, aber der SPIEGEL berichtet nicht darueber?

Zum Rest Deines "Beitrages" - ich erinnere mich noch gut an MH17. Auch da gab es einen medialen Artilleriebeschuss aus Russland. Ein amerikanisches Flugzeug mit einer israelischen Rakete (oder war es umgekehrt?) haette MH17 abgeschossen. Oder ein ukrainisches Flugzeug, dass sich MH17 von vorne kommend genaehert hat (Fun Fact - dazu haette es aus dem russischen! Luftraum kommen muessen). Oder eine BUK - dann aber eine ukrainische. Oder, oder, oder. Nur nicht konkret werden, immer froehlich Konjunktive abfeuern und das Publikum beschaeftigen. Quasi genau das, was Du hier auch veranstaltest.


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt. Also - bist Du Antisemit oder was soll das Geschwurbel vom Mossad, der Selenskyi ermorden koennte? Und wessen koennte Russland ihn anklagen?


Ich habe kein Problem mit Juden. Jedoch habe ich sehr kritischen Beitrag aus israelischer Hand zum Benannten gelesen.
Wir schon angemerkt wurde, es wird mit Sicherheit vermieden einen Märtyrer zu generieren. Von daher wird Russland sicherlich etwas finden.


JePe schrieb:


> Ich uebersetze das mal - Russland hat laengst den Endsieg errungen, aber der SPIEGEL berichtet nicht darueber?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt und meine Aussage auch mit Beispielen erläutert.


JePe schrieb:


> Zum Rest Deines "Beitrages" - ich erinnere mich noch gut an MH17. Auch da gab es einen medialen Artilleriebeschuss aus Russland. Ein amerikanisches Flugzeug mit einer israelischen Rakete (oder war es umgekehrt?) haette MH17 abgeschossen. Oder ein ukrainisches Flugzeug, dass sich MH17 von vorne kommend genaehert hat (Fun Fact - dazu haette es aus dem russischen! Luftraum kommen muessen). Oder eine BUK - dann aber eine ukrainische. Oder, oder, oder. Nur nicht konkret werden, immer froehlich Konjunktive abfeuern und das Publikum beschaeftigen. Quasi genau das, was Du hier auch veranstaltest.


Daran erinnere ich mich auch noch gut. War eine riesen große Schweinerei und niemand hatte den Arsch in der Hose es zuzugeben. Nach wochenlangem hin und her wurde ein Nachweis mit YT Videos zum Schuldigem vorgelegt.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die USA haben aber die Bewegung missbraucht, um ihre eigene Marionette an die Macht zu bringen.  Was war das Ziel? Man wollte Russland von Ihrer Flotte in Krim trennen.


Das stimmt nicht. Ich kennen keinen einzigen anerkannten Experten der das bestätigt, in 8 Jahren.

Guck mal, die USA hat seit 1992 gerade mal 7 Mrd Dollar in die Ukraine investiert. Das ist wie nichts über den Zeitraum, gleichzeitig wurde diese Summe aber im russ. TV als Hauptbeweis dafür genommen wie sehr die Amis in der Ukraine mitmischen.

Das Pentagon weiß doch bestimmt dass man die russ. Schwarzmeerflotte nicht so leicht ausschalten kann. Um die Russen vom Iran zu trennen gäbe es zudem auch noch den Bosporus. Ausserdem, gibt es in der Ukraine wichtigere Ziele als iwelche Häfen, der Verlust von Forschungseinrichtungen für Raketenantriebe zB wäre für Russland ein größerer Verlust.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat dann Luhansk und Donbass 2 mal angegriffen mit unzähligen Toten. Das Ziel war wieder, die Landversorgung der Flotte zu unterbinden. Sie waren erfolgreich. Es floß kein Wasser und Strom nach Krim vom ukrainischen Boden aus. Man hat dann angefangen, die Bevölkerung im Osten regelrecht zu terrorisieren. Russen wurden bestraft, wenn Russisch gesprochen wurde (kein Witz, kannst nachforschen) und vieles mehr.



Die Ukraine befindet sich doch seit 8 Jahren im Verteidigungskrieg, was hast du denn erwartet ???




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch vor dem Krieg hat Biden jegliche Zusagen an Russland abgeleht. Am Donnerstag danach fand die Kriegshandlung statt.



Im Kreml hat doch nichtmal die Putzfrau dran gelgaubt dass ein US President solche Froderungen annehmen würde. Und jetzt soll die USA am Einmarsch der Russen in der Ukraine sein ja ?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Polen ist das Land, das der Union am meisten schadet, geostrategisch gesehen. Sie sind amerikanischer Schosshund, der dazu dient die EU zu schwächen. Russland sollte im Normalfall niemals die EU angreifen, weil sie direkt von uns abhängig sind. Was sie gerade tun, ist wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord. Die Abhängigkeiten gehen in beide Richtungen. Russland liefert immer noch zuverlässig Gas und andere Rohstoffe. Wenn wir sie nicht kaufen, kauft sie jemand anderes, bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass wir dieselben Stoffe viel teurer von woanders importieren müssten und keinen Druck mehr auf Russland ausüben könnten.


Oh man...
Polen ist kein geostrategisches Problem für die EU, sondern für Russland. Als Partner Dlands ist das Handelsvolumen beider Länder um ein vielfaches größer als das mit Russland. Also ist vom wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord wohl kaum die Rede, diesen verführt doch Putin gerade. Russlands Öl ist so geragt dass russische Tanker derzeit durch die halbe Welt fahren um es überhaupt iwo verkauft zu bekommen, mit massiven Einbußen im Preis.

Europa ist eine Finanzmacht, langfristig gäbe es praktisch null Probleme neue Liferanten zu finden. Das Problem bleibt auf den russ. Schultern, keine Frage.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kenn da noch einen Gefreiten der auch meinte alles besser zu wissen / schlauer zu sein als seine Generalität.


Sehe hier keine Generäle, die würden aber gut lachen wenn sie einen Giftzwerg wie dich sehen. Dein Glück dass ich der einzige bin der hier lacht


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> ...  einfacher OG  , 2 Jahre, 7.SanReg12 Schwanewede.



Grundausbildung und Wachausbildung sind nur ein winziger Teil des soldatischen Grundwissens, wenn du deine eigene Wehrausbildung mit der eines Hauptmanns vergleichst müssen selbst dir Unterschiede in der Ausbildung auffallen ... deine ATN (Ausbildungshöhe 8) berechtigt dich z.B. nicht eine Kompanie anzuführen, die eines Hauptmannes (Ausbildungshöhe 2) schon und das nicht ohne Grund! Du hattest nicht ohne Grund Vorgesetzte ...


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Grundausbildung und Wachausbildung sind nur ein winziger Teil des soldatischen Grundwissens, wenn du deine eigene Wehrausbildung mit der eines Hauptmanns vergleichst müssen selbst dir Unterschiede in der Ausbildung auffallen ... deine ATN (Ausbildungshöhe 8) berechtigt dich z.B. nicht eine Kompanie anzuführen, die eines Hauptmannes (Ausbildungshöhe 2) schon und das nicht ohne Grund! Du hattest nicht ohne Grund Vorgesetzte ...


Das wird wohl so sein.

Ein Hauptmann mit so einer Expertise jedoch ist wohl ein Mitgrund dafür wieso die Bundeswehr das Image hat was sie hat.

Stelle dir mal Jürgen Klopp vor der gg die Bayern antritt um beim Blocken Lewandowski die Anweisung gibt:

Der kann nix ! 

Für den Verteidiger nicht unbedingt hilfreich ..

Hätte gedacht dass einem Hauptmann die Fähigkeit eines Feindes bekannt ist, aber nun ja.. zum Glück ist er nicht mein Hauptmann.


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein Hauptmann mit so einer Expertise jedoch ist wohl ein Mitgrund dafür wieso die Bundeswehr das Image hat was sie hat.
> Hätte gedacht dass einem Hauptmann die Fähigkeit eines Feindes bekannt ist, aber nun ja.. zum Glück ist er nicht mein Hauptmann.


Klär mich mal auf, was ich angeblich nicht weiss...

PS:
Glaubst du im Ernst, ich plaudere hier an dieser Stelle aus dem Nähkästchen.
Du kannst wirklich nicht lesen.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass eine Teilaktivierung möglich wäre?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auch, was ich angeblich nicht weiss...
> 
> PS:
> Glaubst du im Ernst, ich plaudere hier an dieser Stelle aus dem Nähkästchen.
> ...


Ich könnte Schuhputzer sein und du Pfandflaschenfettischist, würde das einen Unterschied machen ?

Ein Dienstgrad befähigt zu nichts wenn man so eine Einschätzung abgibt wie du. An deiner Einschätzung kommt mir die Vermutung auf dass du Information zur Thematik eher aus dem TV hast ? Kann mich irren aber dann kann mir bei besten Willen nicht erklären wie du zum Schluss kommt die Russen wären nach der Ukraine keine Gefahr mehr.

Denn in der echten Welt werden sie danach zu einer noch Größeren, und es scheint mir dass das auch bei den Ansprachen von Kanzerln und Ministern Platz hat die davor warnen und die Gefahr nachvollziehbar beim Namen nennen, nur für dich scheint es nicht ganz schlüssig, Herr Hauptmann...


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @compisucher ... unsere Soldaten und Ausrüstung sind sowas von unterlegen.


Ausrüstung über die komplette Truppe = leider ja


brooker schrieb:


> Die Einstellung, die Leidensfähigkeit, das Training, Bewaffnung ... wir hängen überall hinterher. Ja, wir haben auch Leute die in der Top10 der Welt anzusiedeln sind. Aber das sin vielleicht 3-400 Mann.


Taxiere ich grob auf das 10-20 fache, 4-8.000 Mann wären auf hohem Niveau einsatzbereit.


brooker schrieb:


> Der Rest der Truppe ist leider weichgewaschen oder auf Zeittotschlagen optimiert oder über die nutzlosen Jahre frustiert.


Letzteres vor allem, ersteres weniger.


brooker schrieb:


> Beispiel: wie viel Schuss braucht ein Schütze um mit seiner Waffe eins zu werden? Man sagt 1000-1500 Schuss im Einzelfeuer.


Ja, klingt gut vom Wert her.


brooker schrieb:


> Wie viel Schuss bekommst du beim Bund? TÜP Putlos, Gruppe in Verteidigung: 6 Magazine; Gruppe im Angriff 5 Magazine ... hust ... wir machten nicht umsonst für die letzten Ziele die Klappspaten frei.


Zu wenig.
Gut, an dem Punkt darf ich mich persönlich in der Zweit-/Reservefunktion nicht beklagen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Schuhputzer sein und du Pfandflaschenfettischist, würde das einen Unterschied machen ?


Interessante Berufsfelder


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ein Dienstgrad befähigt zu nichts wenn man so eine Einschätzung abgibt wie du. An deiner Einschätzung kommt mir die Vermutung auf dass du Information zur Thematik eher aus dem TV hast ? Kann mich irren aber dann kann mir bei besten Willen nicht erklären wie du zum Schluss kommt die Russen wären nach der Ukraine keine Gefahr mehr.


An welcher Stelle genau habe ich geschrieben, dass die Russen keine Gefahr für die Ukraine mehr sind?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle genau habe ich geschrieben, dass die Russen keine Gefahr für die Ukraine mehr sind?


Für NATO, nach der Ukraine. Von dir kam doch dass diese Invasion so ziemlich das schlimmste ist was du je gesehen hast oder was in der Art ? 

Verräts du mir wie du diese Invasion verfolgst ?


----------



## compisucher (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Für NATO, nach der Ukraine. Von dir kam doch dass diese Invasion so ziemlich das schlimmste ist was du je gesehen hast oder was in der Art ?


??? Letzter Satz kam jetzt nicht zwangsweise von mir...
Für die Nato stellt eine Verteidigung ihres Territoriums gegenüber russischen Soldaten mit einer derart schlechten Performance in der Tat m. E. kein größeres Problem dar, dazu stehe ich.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Verräts du mir wie du diese Invasion verfolgst ?


Nicht direkt.
Mainstreampresse läuft nebenher...


----------



## Tekkla (14. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hier, eine amerikanische Quelle, die Putins Forderungen vor dem Krieg unter die Lupe genommen hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es war einmal ein Putin, der im Zuge der Natoosterweiterung sagte, dass sich jeder das Bündnis aussuchen solle, was für ihn am besten sei...

Und nochmal ganz deutlich. Man überfällt nicht seine Nachbarn, nur weil man meint, es könne ja irgendwann, irgendwie mal zum Problem werden. Das ist, als würde ich dein Auto abfackeln, weil du damit dann ja vllt. mich irgendwie über den Haufen fahren könntest.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Verräts du mir wie du diese Invasion verfolgst ?


Vermutlich genauso wie du, "direkt von der Front" und gar nicht über "TV" (bzw. bei dir sind es dann vermutlich ehr wieder einschlägige Social Media Kanäle und Prof. Dr. Youtube). 

Schon bezeichnend wie deine Lieblingsphrase ist das andere ihr "Wissen" ja nur aus dem "TV" beziehen und deshalb implizieren möchtest das sie argumentativ unter "deinem Niveau" liegen (wobei das echt schwer ist, so ohne selbiges).

Dumm nur wenn man dann mit seinen Äußerungen selbst kaum schlauer wirkt als ein Hosentaschengefreiter, der meint es besser wissen zu müssen...

Aber was weiß ich auch schon so als "Giftzwerg"...


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_1-vP3TFWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Titel ist etwas dramatisch gewählt. Aber es liegt im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... unsere Soldaten und Ausrüstung sind sowas von unterlegen





compisucher schrieb:


> Ausrüstung über die komplette Truppe = leider ja


Wisst ihr eigentlich wie wurst das ist? Wieviele, eigentlich unterlegene, terroristen und armeen haben schon siege eingefahren?
Brauchen tut man eigentlich nur eine tarn-klamotte, sturmgewehr und optimaler weise noch handgranaten. Damit bekommt man schonmal leute bekämpft und die große technik kann man ins leere laufen lassen.
Wichtiger sind die ausbilder. Die bringen dem soldaten bei wie man sich tarnt, sprengfallen baut, hinterhalte legt und wie man das gelände optimal nutzt bzw. wo man einen angriff sein lässt. Und ja, das sage ich als OG der nur die grundausbildung hat, aber ich war bei der ari und wir hatten noch keine panzerhaubitzen. Da mußte man erfinderisch werden, wenn man im ernstfall im feld überleben will.    (unsere ausbilder waren  aber auch eine klasse für sich)


----------



## brooker (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie wurst das ist?


... wir wissen wie bedeutend es ist! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass der Krieg ohne die moderne Ausrüstung aus Richtung Nato und EU, wie bspw. Drohnen, Satelitenaufklärung, Luftaufklärung, tragbare AT-Waffen, Nachtsichtgeräte usw., bereits beendet wäre.

Zur Kampfkraft der BW: Ich erinnere mich noch an eine NATO-Übung im Oktober bei der nach 4 Tagen 70% der Truppe KaS waren und der verbliebene Rest den Laden mit Endlosschichten, Power Napping, Sekundenschlaf und Koffeeintabletten gerade so am Laufen halten konnte. Wäre da noch Feindwirkung dazugekommen - no way!

Wenn man sich die Ergebnisse der NATO-Vergleiche anschaut weiss man Bescheid. Habe aber leider keine freie Quelle.

Die 100Mill€ sind ein Anfang. Gleichzeitig muss man eine Truppe formen die will, kann und durchhält. Davon sind wir m.M.n. allein schon von der Einstellung der Gesellschaft weit entfernt. Außerdem ist es bspw. von Frankreich, den Briten und auch den USA nicht wirklich gewünscht das Deutschland militärisch erstarkt. Erinnere duch an die großen Bedenken zur Wiedervereinigung. Da waren Frankreich und die Queen auf Schnappatmung.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ja, das sage ich als OG der nur die grundausbildung hat, aber ich war bei der ari und wir hatten noch keine panzerhaubitzen. Da mußte man erfinderisch werden, wenn man im ernstfall im feld überleben will.    (unsere ausbilder waren  aber auch eine klasse für sich)


Wie lange ist das denn her das ihr noch keine Panzerhaubitzen hattet?
Ich war auch bei der Artillerie 1994/1995. 10 Monate Wehrdienst auch OG.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Frankreich, den Briten und auch den USA nicht wirklich gewünscht das Deutschland militärisch erstarkt.


Besonders die USA drängen schon seit Obama darauf, dass wir endlich 2% vom BIP für Verteidigung ausgeben.


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Besonders die USA drängen schon seit Obama darauf, dass wir endlich 2% vom BIP für Verteidigung ausgeben.


... das ist richtig, hauptsächlich aus innenpolitischen Gründen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Jedoch gleichzeitig unterstreichen sie aber auch ihren dauerhaften Anspruch der Dominanz in der NATO.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wir wissen wie bedeutend es ist! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass der Krieg ohne die moderne Ausrüstung aus Richtung Nato und EU, wie bspw. Drohnen, Satelitenaufklärung, Luftaufklärung, tragbare AT-Waffen, Nachtsichtgeräte usw., bereits beendet wäre.


Die russen hätten vieleicht größere geländegewinne, aber vorbei noch lange nicht. Schließlich haben sich die ukrainer schon auf einen guerillakrieg eingestellt und ziehen den ja auch so durch. Der einzige unterschied wäre, das sie mehr auf "menschenleben" gehen müßten, da material erobern nunmal mehr personal frisst (tötet) als wenn man schon hat und nur drauf halten braucht.
Und ansonsten... die russen können nur feldschlacht und artillerie-feuer. Nimmt man denen beides, kann man deren armee in kleinen schritten pö à pö komplett ausradieren. Die luftüberlegenheit spielt dagegen eher für die zivilbevölkerung eine rolle (bombardierungen), wobei die flieger auch nicht zu tief fliegen dürfen. Ansonsten werden sie "von der schulter" vom himmel geholt.


brooker schrieb:


> Zur Kampfkraft der BW: Ich erinnere mich noch an eine NATO-Übung im Oktober bei der nach 4 Tagen 70% der Truppe KaS waren und der verbliebene Rest den Laden mit Endlosschichten, Power Napping, Sekundenschlaf und Koffeeintabletten gerade so am Laufen halten konnte. Wäre da noch Feindwirkung dazugekommen - no way!


Was wart ihr denn für eine müde truppe? Ich hab anno 2002, noch in der grundausbildung, bei einer übung 3 tage im freien verbracht... im schnee... in einem frisch angemieteten waldstück was wir bei zeiten "klein venedig" getauft haben (löcher/gruben liefen quasi sofort randvoll mit wasser)... mit simuliertem angriff, wache schieben, orientierung im dunkeln usw. und das einzige problem waren die langen schlangen vor den WC`s als wir wieder in der kaserne ware. Draußen hatte ja keiner lust sein geschäft in ein loch zu machen.   
Und zum schluß hatten wir auch noch hochwasser-einsatz. D.h. 2 wochen ohne erkennbares ziel von einsatz zu einsatz, keine richtige möglichkeit sich und seine klamotten zu waschen, ständig durchgeschwitzt, pennen durchweg auf dem lkw, die ersten 2 tage alles (!!!) per hand da keine technik und auch in der nacht mußte man ran, wenn ein deich zu brechen drohte. Der einzige lichtblick war die versorgung durch die zivilisten (haupsächlich getränke, denn als soldat bekam man bei uns nur wasser) und das THW. Letztere konnten zwar nicht viel, aber das essen war gut und reichlich. Da konnte unsere versorgung beim besten willen nicht mit halten.


brooker schrieb:


> Die 100Mill€ sind ein Anfang. Gleichzeitig muss man eine Truppe formen die will, kann und durchhält. Davon sind wir m.M.n. allein schon von der Einstellung der Gesellschaft weit entfernt.


Da geb ich dir recht. Die meisten würden einfach davon rennen was natürlich nicht so günstig ist, wenn man soldat ist.
Allerdings scheint das auch so gewollt zu sein. Ich hab manchmal so den eindruck das wir deutschen die einzigen auf diesem planeten sind die mit ihrer vergangenheit so umgehen wie wir es tun. Der rest schert sich nicht drum, auch wenn sie in der vergangenheit millionen getötet haben. (stichwort china, russland, usa)


brooker schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es bspw. von Frankreich, den Briten und auch den USA nicht wirklich gewünscht das Deutschland militärisch erstarkt. Erinnere duch an die großen Bedenken zur Wiedervereinigung. Da waren Frankreich und die Queen auf Schnappatmung.


Das kam bis zu uns nicht durch, aber die bedenken werden wohl eher an den russischen truppen fest gemacht worden sein die damals bei uns noch überall herum standen. Deutschland war damals eher der "arme mann europas". Der aufschwung des westens ging dann erst so richtig mit der wende los. (milliarden für den aufbau ost und der markt für "west-firmen" wurde größer und zugleich konnten sie unliebsame ost-konkurrenz recht einfach auf kaufen und platt machen)


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das denn her das ihr noch keine Panzerhaubitzen hattet?
> Ich war auch bei der Artillerie 1994/1995. 10 Monate Wehrdienst auch OG.


Ich wurde 2002, und vor allem recht spät, gezogen (war der älteste in meinem trupp... auch älter als meine ausbilder   )
Wir waren auch die letzten mit der selbstfahr-lafette, welche nach uns dann eingemottet wurde und hatten in der kaserne sogar noch 2 antike geschütze aus dem 2. weltkrieg (ami-modell, was an den jeep kommt), aber schießen war damit nicht mehr möglich. Ich war übrigens beim beobachtungsartilleriebattallion 131 in mühlhausen...


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens beim beobachtungsartilleriebattallion 131 in mühlhausen...


Ich war  in der GFM-Rommel Kaserne in Augustdorf. 2/215. Aber die Kompanie gibt es heute nicht mehr.


Topic:



> Mit lauten Rufen und einem Plakat gegen den Angriff auf die Ukraine hat eine Frau für die Unterbrechung der Hauptnachrichtensendung im russischen Staatsfernsehen gesorgt. Sie soll Mitarbeiterin des Senders und inzwischen festgenommen worden sein.


Quelle: Kriegsprotest in Russlands Staats-TV

Eine sehr mutige junge Frau. Das wurde gestern Abend auch in den Nachrichten gezeigt. Hoffentlich haben das viele Russen gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie wurst das ist? Wieviele, eigentlich unterlegene, terroristen und armeen haben schon siege eingefahren?
> Brauchen tut man eigentlich nur eine tarn-klamotte, sturmgewehr und optimaler weise noch handgranaten. Damit bekommt man schonmal leute bekämpft und die große technik kann man ins leere laufen lassen.


Wenn man das "Gelände" taktisch nutzt, ist ein Verteidiger in einer optimalen Ausgangslage.
Und ja, schweres Gerät in vorteilhaft, aber bringt nicht immer Erfolg.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wichtiger sind die ausbilder. Die bringen dem soldaten bei wie man sich tarnt, sprengfallen baut, hinterhalte legt und wie man das gelände optimal nutzt bzw. wo man einen angriff sein lässt.


Das ist richtig.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ja, das sage ich als OG der nur die grundausbildung hat, aber ich war bei der ari und wir hatten noch keine panzerhaubitzen. Da mußte man erfinderisch werden, wenn man im ernstfall im feld überleben will.    (unsere ausbilder waren  aber auch eine klasse für sich)


Vorhandene Mittel optimal ausnutzen ist in der Tat sehr hilfreich.
Ich bin in der Reserve in  der Funktion G29 ausgebildet worden.
Fliegen darf ich nicht mehr, was logisch ist.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters: wie viel km² hat die Ukraine? Welche Ziele verfolgt Moskau? Wie kommt ein Flächengewinn zu Stande, straffer Vormarsch ohne Gegenwehr mit Motorisierten Einheiten oder Straßenkampf? Außerdem ist nach meiner Einschätzung kein klares Bild der Lage, für uns Leser der westlichen Welt vorhanden. Hinzukommt Propaganda: bspw. Ghost von Kiew und unzählige Videos aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln auf YT zu ein und dem selben Angriff oder evtl. auch inzinierten Angriff auf Fahrzeuge. Hier kann man schnell als Außenstehender die Übersicht verlieren. Hinzu kommen der ein oder andere Experte mit seiner Meinung auf diversen Privatsendern, die aus BMP3's einen T80 machen oder uns erzählen wollen, dass eine RPG7 HE Ladung einen T80 ausschaltet. Meine, militärisch gesehen ist vieles was ich gesehen habe Quatsch. Die Videos zeigen immer nur Momentaufnahmen, geschickt zusammen geschnitten und ein teilweise überraschendes Resultat. Deshalb würde ich diese als Propaganda einstufen. Bspw. ... man wird nie einen Panzer allein antreffen. Er fährt immer mit Infanterie oder im Verband bspw. mit Aufklärer. Sollte die Inf unter Druck geraten, lässt er sich save zurückfallen oder macht die Nebelwand auf oder gibt Feuerschutz. Ein Video mit einem allein auf weiter Flur fahren Panzer der abgeschossen wird, ist zu 100% ein Fake.


Auf NDR Info gibt es seit Ausbruch des Krieges eine Sonderausgabe von Streitkräfte und Strategien. Darin ging es in einer der jüngsten Sendungen genau darum. Die Taktik der Ukrainer sieht wohl so aus, dass man in kleinen und meist mit Panzer brechenden Waffen versehenen Trupps agiert, die nach dem Hit'n Run Prinzip vorgehen. Soll mit den von den USA zu tausenden gelieferten Javelins wohl auch ganz gut funktionieren. Dagegen kommen die russischen Kampfverbände nicht an. Obendrein attackieren diese Trupps primär die Nachschubfahrzeuge. Die Russen haben zudem wohl das Problem, dass man vor dem Beginn der Invasion keine vernünftige Aufklärung betrieben hat bzw man von den Sachbearbeitern der Geheimdienste eher gefällige denn reale Informationen bekam, was vermutlich an der Geheimhaltung lag. Daraus ziehe ich den Schluss, dass ein schneller Vorstoß vermutlich massivste Verluste an Material bei den Russen zur Folge hätte.

Und es zeigt sich, was @Tschetan wohl richtig wenn auch in einem beschwichtigendem Kontext meinte, dass die Russen einfach zu wenig Material und Menschen für ein schnelles Ende diese Invasion haben. Aus Frust belagert und beschießt man dafür die Zivilbevölkerung pausenlos.

Die Russen sollten erkennen, dass die Invasion auf ganzer Linie zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. Zumindest in soweit, als dass man als Befreier kommt und als solcher wahrgenommen werden soll. Die haben nur noch die Option des Rückzuges oder aber als Massenmörder zu gelten. Ohne Schmach kommen die da nicht mehr raus und sind obendrein auf Jahre wenn nicht gar Jahrzehnte politisch wie wirtschaftlich isoliert.


----------



## JePe (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit Juden. Jedoch habe ich sehr kritischen Beitrag aus israelischer Hand zum Benannten gelesen.



Ui. Moechtest Du den vielleicht mit uns teilen? Denn ansonsten ist es genau das: antisemitisches Geschwurbel.



brooker schrieb:


> Wir schon angemerkt wurde, es wird mit Sicherheit vermieden einen Märtyrer zu generieren. Von daher wird Russland sicherlich etwas finden.



Konstruieren trifft es wohl eher.



brooker schrieb:


> Daran erinnere ich mich auch noch gut. War eine riesen große Schweinerei und niemand hatte den Arsch in der Hose es zuzugeben. Nach wochenlangem hin und her wurde ein Nachweis mit YT Videos zum Schuldigem vorgelegt.



Ein bisschen komplizierter war es dann doch. Aber Ja, niemand in Moskau hatte den Arsch in der Hose, die Verantwortung zu uebernehmen - dem Teil, so banalisierend er auch ist, wuerde ich zustimmen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst nunmal schwer von heute auf morgen einfach alle Importe kappen,(...)



Der Ueberfall auf die Krim war 2014. "Von heute auf morgen" trifft es also nicht so wirklich. Das Problem ist weniger, dass ich eine naive Vorstellung von Globalisierung habe und eher, dass Deutschland lange eine romantische Vorstellung davon hatte, dass das "Wandel durch Handel"-Konzept hier funktionieren koennte und eine wirtschaftliche Verflechtung mit Russland es denen schwer machen wuerde, aggressiv gegen uns zu handeln. Tatsaechlich macht es aber ebendiese Verflechtung nun uns sehr schwer, konsequent zu sanktionieren. 2021 hat Russland alleine fuer Gas und Oel 19.4 Mrd. EURO von uns bekommen. Der eine oder andere Panzer, der gerade durch die Ukraine rollt, wird wohl auch von diesem Geld bezahlt worden sein.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Ich frage mich was sich Elon Musk hierbei gedacht hat:



> Elon Musk, der reichste Mensch der Welt, hat den russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin zum Zweikampf herausgefordert. Eine Antwort des russischen Präsidenten ist bislang ausgeblieben, doch dafür mischte sich der Putin-Verbündete und Machthaber in Tschetschenien, Ramsan Kadyrow, ein. Bei Telegram schrieb er an Musk: "Ich würde dir nicht raten, deine Kräfte mit Putin zu messen." "Eure Gewichtsklassen sind zu unterschiedlich."


Quelle: Musk will Duell mit Putin - Kadyrow antwortet

Das ist wenig hilfreich.


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was sich Elon Musk hierbei gedacht hat:


Dem ist langweilig...


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dem ist langweilig...


Dann soll er sich mal überlegen wie er den Ukrainern noch mehr helfen kann.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. März 2022)

BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Kaspersky-Virenschutzprodukten
					

Das BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Virenschutzsoftware des russischen Herstellers Kaspersky und empfiehlt, Anwendungen aus dessen Portfolio durch alternative Produkte zu ersetzen.




					www.bsi.bund.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Kaspersky-Virenschutzprodukten
> 
> 
> Das BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Virenschutzsoftware des russischen Herstellers Kaspersky und empfiehlt, Anwendungen aus dessen Portfolio durch alternative Produkte zu ersetzen.
> ...


Da muss ich lachen. Seit mehr als 30 Jahren warnt die Free Software Foundation vor den Gefahren proprietärer Software, jetzt kommt das BSI drauf...


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich mal überlegen wie er den Ukrainern noch mehr helfen kann.


Na ja, Starlink freischalten und hunderte von Starlink-Terminals an die Ukraine auszuliefern ist militärisch sinniger und schon mal ne Bank, als alte Flugabwehrraketen aus NVA Beständen abzugeben, die dem armen Soldaten evtl. um die Ohren fliegen.








						Hilfe für Ukraine: Starlink funktioniert, Tesla-Shuttle, Elektroauto-Strom bei Ionity kostenlos
					

Die Ukraine bekommt Hilfe auch im Kleinen: Starlink-Empfänger sind eingetroffen, Tesla-Besitzer bieten Shuttle-Dienste, Laden wird kostenlos.




					teslamag.de
				




Insofern hat er als  Einzelperson vermutlich mind. so viel getan, wie die Bundesregierung in Summe....


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

Update: https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...sland-ukraine-abschuss-rakete-donezk-36689458

In der ostukrainischen Großstadt Donezk sind nach Angaben der prorussischen Separatisten mindestens 20 Menschen durch Trümmer einer ukrainischen Rakete getötet worden. Unter den Opfern seien Kinder. Zudem seien neun Menschen verletzt worden, sagte der Anführer der Separatisten im Gebiet Donezk, Denis Puschilin, am Montag der russischen Agentur Tass zufolge. Von ukrainischer Seite gab es zunächst keine Stellungnahme.

Quelle: www.fr.de/politik/ukraine-krieg-russland-die-lage-am-montag-unterhaendler-wollen-verhandeln-putin-news-zr-91408499.amp.html


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da muss ich lachen. Seit mehr als 30 Jahren warnt die Free Software Foundation vor den Gefahren proprietärer Software, jetzt kommt das BSI drauf...


FOSS ist nicht immer der Heilsbringer. Hier geht es auch eher um die persönliche Nähe eines Herrn Kaspersky zu Putin und dem Problem, dass auf abertausenden von PCs eine Software läuft, die von heute auf morgen mit einem simplen Autoupdate zu einem massiven (Sicherheits-)Problem werden können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> FOSS ist nicht immer der Heilsbringer. Hier geht es auch eher um die persönliche Nähe eines Herrn Kaspersky zu Putin und dem Problem, dass auf abertausenden von PCs eine Software läuft, die von heute auf morgen mit einem simplen Autoupdate zu einem massiven (Sicherheits-)Problem werden können.


Das haben wir mir Windows und iOS auch schon. FOSS bietet hier die Option, sich Code ansehen zu können und diesen ggf. auch zu veränder, wenn dieser einem nicht gefällt. Bei FOSS sind mir weniger Schweinereien bekannt als bei proprietärer Software - egal aus welchem Haus.





						Proprietary Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
					






					www.gnu.org


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> FOSS ist nicht immer der Heilsbringer. Hier geht es auch eher um die persönliche Nähe eines Herrn Kaspersky zu Putin und dem Problem, dass auf abertausenden von PCs eine Software läuft, die von heute auf morgen mit einem simplen Autoupdate zu einem massiven (Sicherheits-)Problem werden können.


Gibt es eigentlich russische Unternehmer, die keine Beziehung zu Putin haben?
Erinnert an China, wo der Staat überall drin steckt.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das haben wir mir Windows und iOS auch schon. FOSS bietet hier die Option, sich Code ansehen zu können und diesen ggf. auch zu veränder, wenn dieser einem nicht gefällt. Bei FOSS sind mir weniger Schweinereien bekannt als bei proprietärer Software - egal aus welchem Haus.


Das stelle ich nicht in Abrede. FOSS ist aber nicht unfehlbar, wie diverse Probleme der jüngeren Zeit bewiesen haben. Auch wenn es keine Absicht war, so haben sich trotz der OS Transparenz mitunter erhebliche, sicherheitsrelevante Fehler teils über ein Jahrzehnt in Bibliotheken befunden. Das ist aber hier nicht der Punkt.

Hier geht es darum, dass das BSI fast drei Wochen braucht um zu checken, dass über die Software Kaspersky ein dem russischen Präsidenten nahe stehender Mensch eine Software auf abertausenden PCs auf der Welt installiert hat, die als Cyberwaffe genutzt werden kann. Und soviel Jewgeni Kasperski auch beteuert, dass sein Unternehmen so etwas nicht tut, es ist und bleibt eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum, dass das BSI fast drei Wochen braucht um zu checken, dass über die Software Kaspersky ein dem russischen Präsidenten nahe stehender Mensch eine Software auf abertausenden PCs auf der Welt installiert hat, die als Cyberwaffe genutzt werden kann. Und soviel Jewgeni Kasperski auch beteuert, dass sein Unternehmen so etwas nicht tut, es ist und bleibt eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr!


Wenn das BSI konsequent wäre, würde es seit seiener Existenz vor den zusätzlichen Gefahren proprietärer Software (Kaspersky gehört da dazu) warnen und von deren Nutzung abraten.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

Wie ich schon sagte: Anderes Thema.

Und mittlerweile kommt man wohl auch in der Politik auf den Trichter, das Gazprom seine Gasspeicher in Deutschland absichtlich nicht aufgefüllt hat.








						Energie-Speicher: Manipulierte Russland die Gaspreise?
					

Vor sechs Jahren übernahm eine Gazprom-Tochterfirma den größten Gasspeicher Deutschlands. Schon zu Beginn dieses Winters war er praktisch leer. Experten glauben nicht an Zufall.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wenn man das mal als wahr annimmt, dann könnte man auch annehmen, dass diese Invasionspläne schon da sehr konkret waren und man uns mit Gas zu erpressen versuchen wollte. Alles sehr spekulativ, ich weiß, aber ich meine noch immer, dass die Invasion der Ukraine einem von langer Hand geplanten Drehbuch folgt. Nur mit dem Haken, dass der Hauptakt gerade von den Ausführenden versemmelt wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal als wahr annimmt, dann könnte man auch annehmen, dass diese Invasionspläne schon da sehr konkret waren und man uns mit Gas zu erpressen versuchen wollte. Alles sehr spekulativ, ich weiß, aber ich meine noch immer, dass die Invasion der Ukraine einem von langer Hand geplanten Drehbuch folgt. Nur mit dem Haken, dass der Hauptakt gerade von den Ausführenden versemmelt wird.


Wundern würde mich das nicht. Ich denke auch das die Ukraine Invasion schon sehr lange im voraus geplant wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> FOSS ist nicht immer der Heilsbringer. Hier geht es auch eher um die persönliche Nähe eines Herrn Kaspersky zu Putin und dem Problem, dass auf abertausenden von PCs eine Software läuft, die von heute auf morgen mit einem simplen Autoupdate zu einem massiven (Sicherheits-)Problem werden können.


Könnte umgedreht jede Antivirensoftware US-Amerikanischer Herstellers (wozu auch der Windows Defender von MS zählt), wie die entsprechende Software jedes anderen Herstellers  (inkl. Deutscher Anbieter), genauso.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte umgedreht jede Antivirensoftware US-Amerikanischer Herstellers (wozu auch der Windows Defender von MS zählt), wie die entsprechende Software jedes anderen Herstellers, genauso.


Vollkommen richtig - nur wird dieses Problem seit Jahren ignoriert und die Leute, die drauf hinweisen, werden belächelt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. März 2022)

Interessantes Propaganda-Video aus Kiew:


			https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aWg757d_460svvp9.webm
		



Tekkla schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Putin, der im Zuge der Natoosterweiterung sagte, dass sich jeder das Bündnis aussuchen solle, was für ihn am besten sei...
> 
> Und nochmal ganz deutlich. Man überfällt nicht seine Nachbarn, nur weil man meint, es könne ja irgendwann, irgendwie mal zum Problem werden. Das ist, als würde ich dein Auto abfackeln, weil du damit dann ja vllt. mich irgendwie über den Haufen fahren könntest.


Es gehören zwei Idioten dazu. Putin ist auch nicht der Hellste.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Interessantes Propaganda-Video aus Kiew:
> 
> 
> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aWg757d_460svvp9.webm


Wo ist das Propaganda?


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

... wurde gelöscht. Bedanke mich bei den Hinweisgebern.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte umgedreht jede Antivirensoftware US-Amerikanischer Herstellers (wozu auch der Windows Defender von MS zählt), wie die entsprechende Software jedes anderen Herstellers  (inkl. Deutscher Anbieter), genauso.


Das bedingt die Sache. Klar. Nur haben wir aktuell keinen wirklichen Zoff mit denen oder uns selbst. 



brooker schrieb:


> ... mir ließ das Thema mit den Biolaboren keine Ruhe und ich meinte vor einigen Jahren etwas gelesen zu haben. Ich wurde fündig: https://www.bitchute.com/video/HaPWJ1sajuU/
> Ich möchte damit nicht sagen das es in der Ukraine zu 100% das selbe ist, jedoch sind nach meiner Meinung deutliche Parallelen erkennbar.


Zur Einordnung: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Mark_Hegewald


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Mark_Hegewald


war auch direkt erschrocken, wie man hier ernsthaft auch nur irgendetwas das über bitchute gepostet wurde, irgendwie als seriös sehen möchte. eine der plattformen für holocaust-leugner und co. 


edit:









						Sie können wiederholen: Das Tagebuch aus der Ukraine, Teil 11
					

Niemand im Westen wollte die Signale aus Russland hören: Das Tagebuch aus der Ukraine, Teil 11




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





> Diese Gedanken gehen mir durch den Kopf, wenn ich mir kurz das Video mit einem der eifrigsten Propagandisten, Wladimir Solowjow, in seiner Fernsehsendung "Ein Abend mit Wladimir Solowjow" anschaue. Indem er von den in Deutschland aufmarschierenden "ukrainischen Neonazis" berichtet - damit werden die ukrainischen Flüchtlinge in deutschen Städten gemeint - wird er regelrecht hysterisch: "_*Wenn ihr glaubt, dass wir an der Ukraine halt machen - so denkt 300 Male darüber nach. Ich erinnere euch daran, dass die Ukraine nur eine Zwischenetappe für die Garantie der strategischen Sicherheit der Russischen Föderation ist*_*.*" Ist die Botschaft klar genug formuliert? Es gibt hunderte ähnliche in den russischen Medien.


puh... und sowas läuft da direkt im tv. da müssten doch langsam noch viel mehr russen aufwachen und aufbegehren.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Mark_Hegewald


Solchen Typen kann man gerne mal den Sendehahn abdrehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solchen Typen kann man gerne mal den Sendehahn abdrehen.


Du musst dessen Ergüsse ja nicht abrufen.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du musst dessen Ergüsse ja nicht abrufen.


Mache ich auch nicht aber schlimm, dass es schon echt  viele von diesen Spinnern gibt.


----------



## Tekkla (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du musst dessen Ergüsse ja nicht abrufen.


Doch, denn es ist wichtig die Gedankenwelten der hier mitpostenden User zu kennen.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> FOSS ist aber nicht unfehlbar


Man sollte sich auch die Frage stellen, wie frei FOSS wirklich ist:


> Indem Sie Fedora Software herunterladen, bestätigen Sie, dass Sie das Folgende verstehen: Fedora Software und technische Informationen kann Exportkontrollvorschriften der USA (U.S. Export Administration Regulations, “EAR”) und weiteren Gesetzen der USA und anderer Länder unterliegen und darf nicht ausgeführt, wieder ausgeführt oder weitergeleitet werden (a) in irgendein Land, das in Ländergruppe E:1 des Supplement No. 1 zu EAR Part 740 aufgeführt ist (momentan Kuba, Iran, Nordkorea, Sudan und Syrien); (b) an irgendein Ziel oder irgendeinen Endbenutzer, dem die Teilnahme an US Exporttransaktionen durch irgendeine Bundesbehörde der US Regierung untersagt ist; oder (c) zum Gebrauch in Verbindung mit der Konstruktion, der Entwicklung oder Herstellung von nuklearen, chemischen oder biologischen Waffen oder Raketensystemen, Trägerraketensystemen oder Höhenforschungsraketen oder unbemannten Luftfahrzeugsystemen. Sie dürfen Fedora Software oder technische Informationen nicht herunterladen, wenn Sie sich in einem der genannten Länder befinden oder auf eine andere Weise diesen Einschränkungen unterliegen. Sie dürfen Fedora Software oder technische Informationen weder Personen noch Einrichtungen zur Verfügung stellen, die sich in einem dieser Länder befinden oder auf eine andere Weise diesen Einschränkungen unterliegen. Weiterhin sind Sie für die Einhaltung rechtlicher Anforderungen anderer Länder bezüglich Einfuhr, Ausfuhr und Benutzung von Fedora Software und technischer Informationen verantwortlich.


Quelle: https://getfedora.org/de/workstation/download/
Und das ist nicht nur auf Fedora beschränkt, sondern inhaltlich gleiches findet sich bei OpenSUSE, Ubuntu, Debian, diverse andere Linux-Distros sowie der BSD-Schiene, OpenSolaris-Abkömmlingen und was da noch so alles rumkreucht und fleucht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auf NDR Info gibt es seit Ausbruch des Krieges eine Sonderausgabe von Streitkräfte und Strategien. Darin ging es in einer der jüngsten Sendungen genau darum. Die Taktik der Ukrainer sieht wohl so aus, dass man in kleinen und meist mit Panzer brechenden Waffen versehenen Trupps agiert, die nach dem Hit'n Run Prinzip vorgehen.


So hatte das auch schon ein "militär-experte" auf ntv (oder welt?) diagnostieziert. Das ist aber sowieso die einzig vernünftige heran gehensweise für die ukrainer. Ich selbst würde als stratege die selbe schiene fahren aber selenskyj auch sagen, das er in seinen videos kampftaucher mit anwerben soll. Die russische schwarzmeer-flotte würde mich schon sehr stören, zumal von den schiffen auch raketen-schläge aus gehen. Von den dingern müßten deshalb mal ein paar in die inst und wenn es möglich ist noch 1-2 im hafeneingang versenkt werden. Anschließend braucht es eigentlich nur noch konzentriertes artillerie-feuer...


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, Starlink freischalten und hunderte von Starlink-Terminals an die Ukraine auszuliefern ist militärisch sinniger und schon mal ne Bank...


Starlink ist ein zweischneidiges schwert. Einerseits erleichtert es die kommunikation, anderer seits können die sender anscheinend prima geortet werden. 
Hatte letztens im tv einen beitrag über die ukrainische bahn gesehen. Die halten das land derzeit anscheinend am laufen und hatten auch so ein starlink-gerät. Allerdings sagten sie auch dazu, das sie zur kommunikation nicht starlink, handy oder sowas benutzen, sondern offline die gute alte russische technik. (bahn-eigenes intranet) Die scheint am abhörsichersten zu sein.   


brooker schrieb:


> In der ostukrainischen Großstadt Donezk sind nach Angaben der prorussischen Separatisten mindestens 20 Menschen durch Trümmer einer ukrainischen Rakete getötet worden. Unter den Opfern seien Kinder. Zudem seien neun Menschen verletzt worden, sagte der Anführer der Separatisten im Gebiet Donezk, Denis Puschilin, am Montag der russischen Agentur Tass zufolge. Von ukrainischer Seite gab es zunächst keine Stellungnahme.


Das war zu erwarten und wird hoffentlich noch fort gesetzt, wenn sie es denn wirklich waren. (krieg ist immer hässlich, moralische ansprüche hin oder her) Mal sehen wie gut die russen ihre eigene taktik ab können...

Aktuell:
Die regierungschefs von polen, tschechien und slovenien reisen nach kiew...








						Ukraine-Krieg: Drei EU-Regierungschefs erreichen Kiew
					

Während die Kämpfe in der Ukraine immer intensiver werden, sind die Regierungschefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien mit dem Zug nach Kiew gereist. Man wolle ein breites Paket der Unterstützung für das Land präsentieren, hieß es.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (15. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Starlink ist ein zweischneidiges schwert. Einerseits erleichtert es die kommunikation, anderer seits können die sender anscheinend prima geortet werden.
> Hatte letztens im tv einen beitrag über die ukrainische bahn gesehen. Die halten das land derzeit anscheinend am laufen und hatten auch so ein starlink-gerät. Allerdings sagten sie auch dazu, das sie zur kommunikation nicht starlink, handy oder sowas benutzen, sondern offline die gute alte russische technik. (bahn-eigenes intranet) Die scheint am abhörsichersten zu sein.


Danke für die Info, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das war zu erwarten und wird hoffentlich noch fort gesetzt, wenn sie es denn wirklich waren. (krieg ist immer hässlich, moralische ansprüche hin oder her) Mal sehen wie gut die russen ihre eigene taktik ab können...


Sieh dir die veröffentlichten Bilder an. Billigste Propaganda der unglaubwürdigsten gestellten Art. Da hätte man dem System Putin echt mehr zutrauen können. Aber andererseits waren die unfähigen Separatisten die ausführende Hand...


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Sieh dir die veröffentlichten Bilder an. Billigste Propaganda der unglaubwürdigsten gestellten Art. Da hätte man dem System Putin echt mehr zutrauen können. Aber andererseits waren die unfähigen Separatisten die ausführende Hand...


... gib mal bitte ein paar Anhaltspunkte für Propaganda, welche die hiesigen Medien übersehen haben.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gib mal bitte ein paar Anhaltspunkte für Propaganda, welche die hiesigen Medien übersehen haben.


Nicht der kleinste Kratzer auf dem Asphalt und Pflaster. Da wurde einfach Schrott auf die Straße geworfen und angezündet. Anschließend noch die Straße nass gespritzt, um irgendwelche Aktivitäten von Rettungskräften zu simulieren. Wie die Rakete die Einschusslöcher in der Glasscheibe verursacht haben soll wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht der kleinste Kratzer auf dem Asphalt und Pflaster. Da wurde einfach Schrott auf die Straße geworfen und angezündet. Anschließend noch die Straße nass gespritzt, um irgendwelche Aktivitäten von Rettungskräften zu simulieren. Wie die Rakete die Einschusslöcher in der Glasscheibe verursacht haben soll wüsste ich auch gerne.


... bei den Einschusslöchern gebe ich dir recht. Für mich sieht die Rakete gebrochen aus. Ich weiss nicht wie sie runtergekommen ist. Dort liegen Erde und Steine aufm Pflaster. Vielleicht ist sie ins Beet geschlagen ... schwer zu sagen. Quelle ist KameraOne, ein Partner von Focus Online. Evtl der Action halber nicht dazugehörige Eindrücke mit erfasst.?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht der kleinste Kratzer auf dem Asphalt und Pflaster. Da wurde einfach Schrott auf die Straße geworfen und angezündet. Anschließend noch die Straße nass gespritzt, um irgendwelche Aktivitäten von Rettungskräften zu simulieren. Wie die Rakete die Einschusslöcher in der Glasscheibe verursacht haben soll wüsste ich auch gerne.


Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen weshalb ich auch schrieb "wenn sie es denn waren". Zu erwarten wäre es aber auf kurz oder lang. (genau so wie die sich einstellende feindlichkeit gegenüber allen russen)


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

> Die russische Journalistin Marina Owsjannikowa, die mit einem Anti-Kriegs-Plakat im Staatsfernsehen gegen die Militäroffensive in der Ukraine protestierte, ist nur einen Tag nach der Aktion verurteilt worden. Ein Gericht in Moskau verhängte eine Geldstrafe von 30.000 Rubel (226 Euro). Die Frau kam vorerst wieder auf freien Fuß.
> 
> Nach Angaben ihres Anwalts Daniil Berman droht Owsjannikowa aber weiterhin eine Anklage auf Grundlage des neuen Mediengesetzes, das bis zu 15 Jahre Haft für "Falschnachrichten" über das russische Militär vorsieht. Unter anderem wird die Bezeichnung des Einsatzes in der Ukraine als "Krieg" unter Strafe stellt. Russlands Regierung nennt das Vorgehen im Nachbarland eine "militärische Spezialoperation".
> 
> ...


Quelle: Kriegsgegnerin nach Protest im russischen Fernsehen verurteilt

Respekt vor dieser mutigen Frau!


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. März 2022)

'We know who our friends are': Zelensky says Ukraine must accept it WON'T join NATO and has 'learned who our true friends are' as Kyiv braces for 36 hours of hell under fresh Russian bombardments​
*President Zelensky said today it is 'a truth that must be recognised' that there is no path into NATO for Ukraine*
*Vladimir Putin had demanded ahead of the invasion that Ukraine be banned from joining the Western alliance *
*Remarks further open the door to some kind of peace deal, after negotiators hailed 'progress' at the weekend *
*Came as Kyiv mayor Vitali Kitschko told civilians to brace for 36 hours of shelling and put a curfew in place *
*








						Ukraine war: Zelensky says Ukraine must accept it won't join NATO
					

Volodymyr Zelensky, speaking on the 20th day of Russia's invasion, said that 'it is a truth and must be acknowledged' that there is no path open for Ukraine to join NATO.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*
Auf einmal gibt er ganz andere Töne von sich. Ging es doch um den Nato-Beitritt?


----------



## Steamhammer (15. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Auf einmal gibt er ganz andere Töne von sich. Ging es doch um den Nato-Beitritt?


...warscheinlich - und das wird auch im Artikel so beschrieben - versucht er Putin irgendwie entgegen zu kommen um eine Basis für weitere Verhandlungen bereit zu stellen


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

Andere Töne? Eher ein Ausweg für Putin damit der sein Gesicht wahren kann.
Ein NATO Beitritt stand bei dieser nie auf der Tagesordnung, so kann man Putin aber ein pseudo-Zugeständnis anbieten.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Frieden ist natürlich am besten. Aber ob Putin die eroberten Städte/Regionen jemals wieder zurückgeben wird?


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein NATO Beitritt stand bei dieser nie auf der Tagesordnung ...


Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen. Was meinst du mit "... stand bei dieser nie ...". Danke.


RyzA schrieb:


> Frieden ist natürlich am besten.



Ganz genau! Frieden schaffen mit Diplomatie und ein aufeinander zugehen! 
Hoffentlich meint Herr S aus K auch ernst und zieht nicht wieder zurück!


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen. Was meinst du mit "... stand bei dieser nie ...". Danke.


Die NATO hat die Ukraine schon die letzten 15 Jahre hingehalten eben weil man die von Putin gezogene Grenze nicht überschreiten wollte. Dass die tatsächlich kurz vorm Beitritt standen ist reines Putin Narrativ.
Aber zumindest kann man das Narrativ jetzt umdrehen und das was nie absehbar war als Eingeständnis nochmal bestätigen.








						Putin fürchtet die Osterweiterung: Wie nah ist die Ukraine dem Nato-Beitritt?
					

Der Angriff Russlands zeigt offensichtlich, dass die Ukraine zum Spielball zwischen Russland und der Nato geworden ist. Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin forderte in der Vergangenheit eine Zusicherung,  die Ukraine nicht in die Nato aufzunehmen. Die Nato berief sich dabei auf die freie...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bei den Einschusslöchern gebe ich dir recht. Für mich sieht die Rakete gebrochen aus. Ich weiss nicht wie sie runtergekommen ist.



Eine Rakete, deren Explosion zwei dutzend Leute in der weiteren Umgebung getötet haben soll, liegt jedenfalls nicht als erkennbares Objekt in der Landschaft rum, erst recht nicht mit einem auf gut einen Meter quasi unbeschädigten Abschnitt. So einen Fund kann man bei einem Blindgänger machen, der nach Ausbrennen des Treibsatzes ohne Explosion abgestürzt ist. Oder bei einem mehrstufigen System der Booster. Aber die richten beide keine großen Schaden an und hätten schon 1 m neben der unmittelbaren Einschlagsstelle kaum noch eine Chance, einen Menschen zu töten.

Die Story zum Bild mach auch keinen Sinn. Donezk spielt keinerlei Rolle für die laufenden Kriegshandlungen, die Ukraine ist meilenweit davon entfernt, in die Offensive wechseln zu können und hat nur in sehr beschränktem Maße schwere Waffen zur Verfügung. Warum sollten sie also mit größeren Raketen auf zivile Ziele in der Walachei schießen, wo sie jeden Schuss für die Zerstörung russischer Militärtechnik brauchen?

Und das alles wird von Russland verbreitet, dass schon mehrfach nachweislich in Bezug auf Aktionen in und um die Ukraine gelogen hat (grüne Männchen, Übungsmanöver, Völkermord).

Fazit: Bild fake, Story unglaubwürdig, Quelle verlogen.


----------



## brooker (15. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Rakete, deren Explosion zwei dutzend Leute in der weiteren Umgebung getötet haben soll, liegt jedenfalls nicht als erkennbares Objekt in der Landschaft rum, erst recht nicht mit einem auf gut einen Meter quasi unbeschädigten Abschnitt. So einen Fund kann man bei einem Blindgänger machen, der nach Ausbrennen des Treibsatzes ohne Explosion abgestürzt ist. Oder bei einem mehrstufigen System der Booster. Aber die richten beide keine großen Schaden an und hätten schon 1 m neben der unmittelbaren Einschlagsstelle kaum noch eine Chance, einen Menschen zu töten.
> 
> Die Story zum Bild mach auch keinen Sinn. Donezk spielt keinerlei Rolle für die laufenden Kriegshandlungen, die Ukraine ist meilenweit davon entfernt, in die Offensive wechseln zu können und hat nur in sehr beschränktem Maße schwere Waffen zur Verfügung. Warum sollten sie also mit größeren Raketen auf zivile Ziele in der Walachei schießen, wo sie jeden Schuss für die Zerstörung russischer Militärtechnik brauchen?
> 
> ...


... sprechen wir von der selben Sache? Der Bericht enthielt ein Video. Die Rakete wurde abgeschossen. Die Trümmerteile kamen beim Aufprall zur Explosion. 
Kann man deiner Meinung nach Focus online als seriöse Quelle einstufen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

Auf Videos verschwende ich meine Zeit grundsätzlich nicht, solange nicht exakt angegeben wird, was an welcher Stelle wieso sehenswert sein soll. Es wird einfach viel zu viel Schrott verlinkt, damit wäre man Stunden am Tag beschäftigt und hinterher keinen Deut schlauer. Von daher sprach ich bislang tatsächlich von den Bildern und Texten zu der Meldung, von den keine einen erfolgreichen Abfangversuch behandelte.

Aber nachdem ich das Video jetzt nachgeholt habe, wird die Abschätzung nicht besser: Für die Explosionswirkung auf die Umgebung und auf die Rakete selbst gilt weiterhin, was ich gesagt habe. Entweder es gibt eine große Explosion und in deren Nähe findet man Verletzte, Tote und vielleicht ein paar Splitter oder es gab keine Explosion und man findet keine Toten, wenig Verletze und große, intakte Raketenteile. Fragen zur Sinnhaftigkeit des postulierten Angriffs sowie zur Seriosität der russischen Primärquelle (der Focus hat keine Reporter in Donezsk, oder?) sind davon sowieso unbeinflusst. Was aber im Falle eines Abschusses noch hin zukommt:
- Die Raketenteile wären dann logischerweise nicht am beabsichtigten Ziel runtergekommen; ein Angriff auf Zivilpersonen kann nicht mehr geschlussfolgert werden.
- Die Glaubwürdigkeit des gesamten Beitrages steht noch mehr in Frage oder seit wann hat irgend jemand außer Isreal ein funktionierendes Kurzstreckenraketenabwehrsystem im Einsatz?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Frieden ist natürlich am besten. Aber ob Putin die eroberten Städte/Regionen jemals wieder zurückgeben wird?


Kommt auf den Deal an. Vorest glaube ich nicht, aber wenn z.B. alle Sanktionen aufgehoben werden und Nord Stream 2 erlaubt wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er sich das überlegt. Dass sowas passiert halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

> Im Ukraine-Krieg ist offenbar ein weiterer russischer General im Kampf gefallen. Dies meldet der Berater des ukrainischen Innenministeriums. Wie Anton Geraschtschenko mitteilte, ist Generalmajor Oleg Mitjaew bei den Gefechten um die Stadt Mariupol am Asowschen Meer getötet worden. Ein auf Telegram veröffentlichtes Foto soll den Toten zeigen. Der 46-jährige Mitjaew sei Kommandeur einer Division gewesen. Er sei auch in Syrien im Einsatz gewesen. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte bereits zuvor über den Tod eines russischen Generals berichtet, dabei aber keinen Namen genannt.
> 
> Die russische Armee soll nach Angaben des ukrainischen Generalstabs bereits bis zu 40 Prozent der Einheiten verloren haben, die seit dem russischen Einmarsch am 24. Februar an Kämpfen beteiligt waren. Diese Truppen seien entweder vollständig zerstört worden oder hätten ihre Kampfkraft verloren, teilte der Generalstab in Kiew in der Nacht zu Mittwoch (16.03.2022) in einem Lagebericht mit. Eine konkrete Zahl nannte er nicht. Die Angaben können nicht unabhängig geprüft werden.


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Hohe Verluste der russischen Armee – Auch General im Kampf gefallen

Wenn das so stimmt, zeigt dass, wie enorm immer noch die Widerstandskraft der ukrainischen Armee ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Hohe Verluste der russischen Armee – Auch General im Kampf gefallen
> 
> Wenn das so stimmt, zeigt dass, wie enorm immer noch die Widerstandskraft der ukrainischen Armee ist.


Nope, leider ein etwas "verkehrter" Betachtungswinkel.
Es zeigt ehr wie katastrophal schlecht es um die Leistungsfähigkeit der russischen Armee bestellt sein muss.
Selbst viele ukrainische Soldaten sagen das man froh ist das Zitat: "sie so verdammt dumm agieren."

Das soll nicht den Verteidigungswillen und die Leistungen der Ukrainer schmälern, aber solche katastrophalen Verluste lägen halt einfach nicht primär nur in ihrer eigenen Leistung begründet, da spielt ihnen die russische Armee auch schon enorm in die Hände, worüber wir alle, inkl. der Ukraine, natürlich irgendwo auch nur froh sein können, weil es Putins Erfolg & Zukunft mit jeden gekämpften Tag unwahrscheinlicher macht.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, leider ein etwas "verkehrter" Betachtungswinkel.
> Es zeigt ehr wie katastrophal schlecht es um die Leistungsfähigkeit der russischen Armee bestellt sein muss.
> Selbst viele ukrainische Soldaten sagen das man froh ist das Zitat: "sie so verdammt dumm agieren."


Aber das die Führungskräfte auch so dämlich sind wundert mich.
Laut Angaben der Ukraine wurden schon insgesamt 3 oder 4 russische Generäle getötet.
Normalerweise ist das doch gar nicht so leicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Laut Angaben der Ukraine wurden schon insgesamt 3 oder 4 russische Generäle getötet.
> Normalerweise ist das doch gar nicht so leicht.


Würde ich so nicht grundsätzlich sagen.

Klar einen General zu töten der einen Armeegruppe führt ist schon deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich, da er i.d.R. nicht allzu oft besonders nahe an der fordersten Front ist, aber auch auf den niedrigeren Ebenen, z.B. Divisionsebene, findet man Generäle vor und die kann man schon durchaus erwischen, wenn sie im forderen Frontbreich unterwegs sind.

Mal noch als Beispiel, alleine im zweiten Weltkrieg haben die USA etwas über 20 Generäle in Folge von direkten Kampfhandlungen verloren, auf deutscher (alleine mit der 6 Armee bei Stalingrad haben aber schon 22 Generäle kapituliert, oder wurden getötet)  / japanischer Seite dürften es sicherlich auch einige gewesen sein, auch wenn mir da gerade keine konkretten Zahlen zur Hand sind.

Aber natürlich, 3-4 Generäle in nur 3 Wochen zu verlieren bleibt, diplomatisch ausgedrückt, trotzdem eine ehr "ungünstige" Bilanz...


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber natürlich, 3-4 Generäle in nur 3 Wochen zu verlieren bleibt, diplomatisch ausgedrückt, trotzdem eine ehr "ungünstige" Bilanz...


Alles ist relativ.
Man darf das nicht vergleichen mit z. B. WK II.
Dort griffen ca. 120  Divisionen mit 3,3 Mio. Soldaten der Wehrmacht die Sowjetunion an.
Es waren neben den Divisionskommandeuren, meist Generalmajor oder ein Generalleutnant weitere Generäle im Stab oder Logistik involviert, sodass dort ca. 200 Generäle den operativen Angriff durchführten.
Somit grob auf ca. 16.500 Mann + Offiziere je ein General.

Heutzutage sind die Truppengrößen deutlich geringer und schon Regimenter (ca. 1/3 einer Division = ca. 3.000 Mann) werden von einem Rang ähnlich dem Generalmajor (den gibts nur in D. und Ö.) angeführt.

Meines Wissens, ohne jetzt nachlesen zu wollen, haben die Russen um die 1.200 aktive Generäle.
Bei  der angegebenen Truppenstärke von 900.000 Mann haste also rechnerisch auf ca. 900 Soldaten + Offiziere einen General dabei.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist also relativ gesehen größer, dass es auch mal einen Generalsrang trifft.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meines Wissens, ohne jetzt nachlesen zu wollen, haben die Russen um die 1.200 aktive Generäle.
> Bei  der angegebenen Truppenstärke von 900.000 Mann haste also rechnerisch auf ca. 900 Soldaten + Offiziere einen General dabei.


Ok, danke für die Info. Ich dachte das einen General deutlich mehr Soldaten unterstehen.


----------



## facehugger (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Klitschko-Brüder: Russen gelingt es nicht, Kiew einzukesseln
> 
> Wäre echt schade wenn die beiden dort ihr Leben lassen müssen. Aber sie haben auf jeden Fall Eier in der Hose.
> Mein größter Respekt!


Tja, bei den Klitschko's ist bisher noch fast jeder Ko gegangen (der Name ist/war Programm) 

Ich hoffe, das wiederholt sich gegen Putin auch...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wiederholt sich gegen Putin auch...


Nur leider ist das Krieg und kein Boxkampf.


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, leider ein etwas "verkehrter" Betachtungswinkel.
> Es zeigt ehr wie katastrophal schlecht es um die Leistungsfähigkeit der russischen Armee bestellt sein muss.
> Selbst viele ukrainische Soldaten sagen das man froh ist das Zitat: "sie so verdammt dumm agieren."


Was soll der Soldat, wenn er denn mal zu Wort kommt, denn über seinen Gegner sagen? "... ich habe voll die Hosen voll und habe Angst zu sterben ..."? Das ist ganz einfach und völlig gängige Propaganda. Die muss jeder machen um seine Soldaten bis zum ersten eigenen Erfolgserlebnis oder aus einem Tief zu helfen. Spezialkräfte bekommen mentale Sonderbehandlungen. Das gibt es für Fussvolk nicht. Das muss mit einfachen Parolen und Aussagen moralisch hochgehalten werden. Von daher würde ich solche Aussagen nicht überbewerten.



RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Hohe Verluste der russischen Armee – Auch General im Kampf gefallen
> 
> Wenn das so stimmt, zeigt dass, wie enorm immer noch die Widerstandskraft der ukrainischen Armee ist.


... auch hier sollte man mit Vorsicht rangehen. Es riecht nach platter Propaganda.



RyzA schrieb:


> Laut Angaben der Ukraine wurden schon insgesamt 3 oder 4 russische Generäle getötet.
> Normalerweise ist das doch gar nicht so leicht.


... das hat nichts mit Dämlichkeit zu tun, sondern sind die resultierenden Möglichkeiten aus einem Drohnenbesitzt. Aufklären, click, bumm, Ende Generalstab.


... alles sehr undurchsichtig und konfus gerade. Beiträge, gezeigt von deutschen Medien mit Bildern oder Videos die zur Story nicht passen. Videos aus Donezk die in Beiträgen zu Kiew und umgekehrt gezeigt werden.

 Das alles für sich selbst zu plausibilisieren verschlingt viel Zeit. Ich würde mir Wünschen, dass man sich auf Inhalt und Bild aus deutschen Medien verlassen kann.

Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss: der Sieger wird heroisch sein und der Unterlegene durch den Dreck gezogen. Die Verlierer stehen aber jetzt schon fest! Die Zivilisten und jeder einzelneTote sowie die Ukraine und Russland!


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss: der Sieger wird heroisch sein und der Unterlegene durch den Dreck gezogen. Die Verlierer stehen aber jetzt schon fest! Die Zivilisten und jeder einzelneTote sowie die Ukraine und Russland!


Selbst wenn Russland militärisch gewinnen sollte, haben sie sonst auf allen anderen Ebenen verloren. Besonders Putin.


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Update: https://www.gmx.net/magazine/politi...sland-ukraine-abschuss-rakete-donezk-36689458
> 
> In der ostukrainischen Großstadt Donezk sind nach Angaben der prorussischen Separatisten mindestens 20 Menschen durch Trümmer einer ukrainischen Rakete getötet worden. Unter den Opfern seien Kinder. Zudem seien neun Menschen verletzt worden, sagte der Anführer der Separatisten im Gebiet Donezk, Denis Puschilin, am Montag der russischen Agentur Tass zufolge. Von ukrainischer Seite gab es zunächst keine Stellungnahme.
> 
> Quelle: www.fr.de/politik/ukraine-krieg-russland-die-lage-am-montag-unterhaendler-wollen-verhandeln-putin-news-zr-91408499.amp.html


... ich muss meinen eigenen Betrag korrigieren. Anbei Videoaufnahmen zum Sachverhalt eines YT der sich sonst mit Musik beschäftigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUhBxQKtgnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich frage mich, wo Focus Online seine Bilder und Videos her hat. Ich konnte keine Hinweise auf Symboldarstellungen entdecken.



RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Russland militärisch gewinnen sollte, haben sie sonst auf allen anderen Ebenen verloren. Besonders Putin.


... wie ich schrieb, ich meine in diesem Konflikt kann keiner aks Gewinner bezeichnet werden!


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2022)

Quelle ist bellingcat








						Bellingcat – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Soweit ich das beurteilen kann und darf, glaubwürdige Dokumente/Fotos über den Einsatz von streubomben gegen zivile Ziele.








						These are the Cluster Munitions Documented by Ukrainian Civilians - bellingcat
					

Growing open source evidence has allowed Bellingcat to identify exactly which types of cluster munitions have been fired at Ukraine’s towns and cities




					www.bellingcat.com
				




Wenn dem tatsächlich so wäre, hat sich Putin damit auf das "Niveau" eines Kriegsverbrechers gebombt.

FunFact:
Russland hat ja Biden & Co. zu unerwünschten Personen in Russland erklärt.
Umgekehrt wird mit Obigem ein Schuh draus.
Putin & Co. dürften außerhalb Russlands nur noch wohl so illustre Ziele wie Syrien oder Nordkorea als Urlaubsland heraussuchen dürfen.
OK, beide Länder haben Sandstrand...


----------



## facehugger (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur leider ist das Krieg und kein Boxkampf.


Richtig, nur die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2022)

> Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow sieht Chancen auf einen Kompromiss bei den Verhandlungen zwischen Moskau und Kiew. Die Gespräche seien aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht einfach. "Dennoch besteht eine gewisse Hoffnung, einen Kompromiss zu erzielen", sagte Lawrow am Mittwoch dem Sender der russischen Zeitung "RBK". Es gebe bereits konkrete Formulierungen, "die meiner Meinung nach kurz vor der Einigung stehen". Dabei geht es Lawrow zufolge darum, dass sich die Ukraine für neutral erklären soll. Dieses werde nun "ernsthaft diskutiert, natürlich in Verbindung mit Sicherheitsgarantien".











						Kiew ruft Menschen in der Ostukraine zum sofortigen Verlassen der Region auf
					

Aus Angst vor einer neuen russischen Offensive in der Ostukraine hat die Regierung in Kiew Menschen in den Gebieten Luhansk, Donezk und Charkiw dringend zur Flucht aufgerufen. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine vom 06. April 2022.




					web.de
				




Ob der kriegstreibende Kremltroll da wohl doch nochmal für sich daheim halbwegs "Gesichtswahrend" aus seinem "Ukraineabenteuer" kommen könnte (wünschen würde man es ihm ja nicht)?
Selensky äußerte ja heute auch schon das er spürbare Fortschritte bei den Gesprächen sehe, auch wenn man noch nicht am Ziel sei.


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2022)

Der Focus meldet gerade, dass die Ukraine eine Neutralität "wie Österreich" nicht akzeptiert.








						Bravo Selenskyj! Mit dem Messer am Hals entlarvt er einen alten Moskauer Trick
					

Die Ukraine lehnt das russische „Angebot“ einer Neutralität des Landes nach österreichischem Vorbild ab. Das kann man gut verstehen. Denn erstens handelt es sich um ein Scheinangebot – sozusagen mit dem Messer des Mörders am Hals. Und zweitens würde das, was die Russen sich ausgedacht haben, die...




					www.focus.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Focus meldet gerade, dass die Ukraine eine Neutralität "wie Österreich" nicht akzeptiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann geht der Terror weiter.


----------



## hoffgang (16. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, leider ein etwas "verkehrter" Betachtungswinkel.
> Es zeigt ehr wie katastrophal schlecht es um die Leistungsfähigkeit der russischen Armee bestellt sein muss.
> Selbst viele ukrainische Soldaten sagen das man froh ist das Zitat: "sie so verdammt dumm agieren."
> 
> Das soll nicht den Verteidigungswillen und die Leistungen der Ukrainer schmälern, aber solche katastrophalen Verluste lägen halt einfach nicht primär nur in ihrer eigenen Leistung begründet, da spielt ihnen die russische Armee auch schon enorm in die Hände, worüber wir alle, inkl. der Ukraine, natürlich irgendwo auch nur froh sein können, weil es Putins Erfolg & Zukunft mit jeden gekämpften Tag unwahrscheinlicher macht.



So siehts leider aus.
Die Russen stellen sich an wie der letzte Gefreite & die Ukrainer haben aktuell nicht die Möglichkeiten den Konflikt zu entscheiden. Leider ist das auch der direkte Weg zu mehr Zerstörung in Städten und Infrastruktur ohne Ausblick auf baldiges Ende.

Russlands Fehler auf der taktischen und strategischen Ebene sind eigentlich nicht zu erklären und werden auch Gegenstand der Diskussionen werden, wie man Russland zukünftig begegnen wird. Dabei werden angesichts dieses Konflikts sicher auch Stimmen laut, die vorgeben, man dürfe die Schlagkraft russischer Truppen nicht überbewerten. Dabei sollte bedacht werden, es gibt nicht den einen Grund, sondern viele Aspekte die ineinandergreifen um dieses Desaster aus russischer Sicht zu generieren.


----------



## compisucher (16. März 2022)

So, gerade Whatsapp von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen.
Wir hatten uns ja für Unterkunft eingetragen.
Voraussichtlich am Freitag kommen eine ukrainische Mama mit zwei Kindern und noch die Oma und der Opa zu uns.
Kein Info woher, die sind gerade vor wenigen Stunden in Wien HBf aufgeschlagen.
Sozusagen "full house", mehr geht nicht bei uns.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So, gerade Whatsapp von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen.
> Wir hatten uns ja für Unterkunft eingetragen.
> Voraussichtlich am Freitag kommen eine ukrainische Mama mit zwei Kindern und noch die Oma und der Opa zu uns.
> Kein Info woher, die sind gerade vor wenigen Stunden in Wien HBf aufgeschlagen.
> Sozusagen "full house", mehr geht nicht bei uns.


daumen hoch! absolut tolle sache und hochachtung für eure immense hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Russlands Fehler auf der taktischen und strategischen Ebene sind eigentlich nicht zu erklären und werden auch Gegenstand der Diskussionen werden, wie man Russland zukünftig begegnen wird.


Es ist ja auch ehr verwunderlich.
Man gewinnt schon fast etwas den Eindruck man hätte da die von Stalin durch alle Ränge hindurch gesäuberte Sovjetarmee des Finnlandkrieges '39 vor sich, so stümperhaft läuft das da in Teilen in der Ukraine ab.

Diese Stümperhaftigkeit aber ist definitiv nicht ausschließlich damit zu erklären das Putin die oberen militärischen Führungsriegen gegen loyale Nichtmilitärs ausgetauscht hat, davon waren ja die unteren Grade nicht wesentlich betroffen, aber selbst dort scheint es doch seit Beginn des Krieges mehr wie bei einem Haufen kopfloser Hühner abzulaufen, als wie bei einer Armee die weiß was sie da eigentlich macht...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dabei werden angesichts dieses Konflikts sicher auch Stimmen laut, die vorgeben, man dürfe die Schlagkraft russischer Truppen nicht überbewerten. Dabei sollte bedacht werden, es gibt nicht den einen Grund, sondern viele Aspekte die ineinandergreifen um dieses Desaster aus russischer Sicht zu generieren.



Ja es wird interessant werden welche Gründe sich für dieses massive versagen der russischen Armee da in der nachträglichen Analyse rauskristalisieren werden, wobei ich denke das man Material im Grunde schon von Anfang an ausklammern kann, was man da aus der Ukraine zu sehen bekommen hat sah das so aus der Weite betachet nicht nach einer größeren Baustelle aus.
Die Fehler müssen also im einzelnen irgendwo in der taktischen, logistischen und politischen Struktur, sowie der Moral der Truppe, zu suchen sein.


----------



## JePe (16. März 2022)

Wurde hier noch nicht verlinkt (?) - Drohnenvideo zeigt Erschiessung von Zivilisten durch mutmasslich russische Soldaten.



brooker schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Frieden schaffen mit Diplomatie und ein aufeinander zugehen!



Jawollja. Einfach mal mit 1x0.000 Soldaten auf das Gegenueber zugehen und so ganz diplomatisch Frieden schaffen. Nastrowje!



brooker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meint Herr S aus K auch ernst und zieht nicht wieder zurück!



Warten wir erst mal ab, was Herr P. aus M. meint, wenn er "Kompromiss" sagt (oder seinen Parasiten Lawrow sagen laesst).



brooker schrieb:


> (...)Sonderbehandlungen.



Interessante Terminologie.


----------



## Tekkla (16. März 2022)

Bei Golem.de haben sie jetzt einen Tech-Liveticker zum Krieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine.


----------



## hoffgang (16. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch ehr verwunderlich.
> Man gewinnt schon fast etwas den Eindruck man hätte da die von Stalin durch alle Ränge hindurch gesäuberte Sovjetarmee des Finnlandkrieges '39 vor sich, so stümperhaft läuft das da in Teilen in der Ukraine ab.


Wenn man die Fixierung entlang von Straßen betrachtet ist Finnland '39 gar nicht soweit weg.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese Stümperhaftigkeit aber ist definitiv nicht ausschließlich damit zu erklären das Putin die oberen militärischen Führungsriegen gegen loyale Nichtmilitärs ausgetauscht hat, davon waren ja die unteren Grade nicht wesentlich betroffen, aber selbst dort scheint es doch seit Beginn des Krieges mehr wie bei einem Haufen kopfloser Hühner abzulaufen, als wie bei einer Armee die weiß was sie da eigentlich macht...


Sie zu erkennen ist das eine und objektiv möglich, diese zu erklären wird tief ins Spekulative abgleiten müssen. Ich würde zudem nicht ausschließen, dass wir hier eine Mischung aus nicht zutreffenden Annahmen (z.b. über die Abwehrbereitschaft der Ukrainer) und äußeren Einflüssen haben welche die russische Invasion maßgeblich beeinflusst haben.

Beispiel: Die Russen sind so darauf fixiert entlang von festen Straßen vorzustoßen dass es für eine moderne Armee schon fast ins unfassbare grenzt. Gründe dafür könnten die schlechte Wartungsmoral sein die in sozialen Medien kolportiert wird, aber, auch der Faktor, dass die Bodenbeschaffenheit mittlerweile deutlich schlechter ist als noch vor ein paar Wochen. Ich hab vor Wochen eine Bewertung gelesen, dass Russland China nicht ans Bein pinkeln will und während der Olympiade nicht angreifen wird (was ja am Ende auch so passiert ist, ob der Grund zutreffend war oder nicht) - was den massiven Nachteil hatte, dass man von gefrorenem, festen Boden zu Schlamm gewechselt hat, letzteres offensichtlich ein riesen Problem für die Russen, das führt zur Fokussierung auf Straßen, das zu massiver Anfälligkeit der logistischen Kette und auch dazu, dass im Grunde keine Schlagkraft entwickelt werden kann. Dadurch werden z.b. auch einfachere Panzerabwehrwaffen deutlich effektiver.

Anderes Beispiel: Teilweise komplette Vernachlässigung sämtlicher taktischen Grundsätze, wie die Landung bei Hostomel am ersten Kriegstag gezeigt hat. Klar kann man Luftlandetruppen in der Tiefe des Raumes anlanden lassen, das ist kein Thema. Das in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einer Millionenstadt & einem Verteidigungsschwerpunkt der Ukrainer zu tun, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Chance diese Truppe irgendwann zeitnah zu entsetzen ist... 
kreativ? Dabei muss beachtet werden, die Kämpfe bei Tschernobyl wurden NACH der Landung gemeldet. D.h. die Truppe die am ehesten geeignet war, die Luftlande zu entsetzen war 130km entfernt in Kämpfe um eine Engstelle verwickelt. Warum man auch über den Prypjat angreifen will erschließt sich mir nicht. Marschengebiet, nur zwei Übergange über den Fluss, kaum Möglichkeiten Brücken zu schlagen, ein Atomkraftwerk in der Nähe... Wenn Tschernobyl das Zwischenziel des Angriffs war, ok. Aber dann klappt halt keine Raum-Zeit Berechnung für die Luftlandung in Hostomel. 

Beispiel ausbleibende Angriffe: Was ist mit der Truppenkonzentration die immer an der Grenze Belarus-Polen gezeigt wurde, wenn diese gen Süden angreift zieht das Verteidiger auseinander. Nicht passiert. Die Landung bei Odessa, nicht passiert. Eine Offensive aus den besetzten Gebieten, nicht passiert.
Die Russen hatten westlich des Dnjepr genau EINE Angriffsachse gen Süden, eben jene die Tschernobyl nehmen sollte und dann gen Kiew vorstoßen soll. Kann man machen, lässt halt sehr sehr sehr viel Raum für die Ukrainer um Truppen zu verlegen bzw. aus anderen Gebieten - von denen man ausgegangen ist, diese verteidigen zu müssen - abzuziehen. Ggf. ist das geschuldet der logistischen Versorgung und damit Teil des Plans, jede Angriffsachse will versorgt werden und wenn man sich schon mit dem schwertut was man hat, dann muss man sich nicht überladen. Dann kassiert man halt die anderen Nachteile. 

Möglicherweise - ich spekuliere hier - wurde dem eigenen Narrativ zu viel Beachtung geschenkt und man hat wirklich geglaubt große Teile der Bevölkerung von einem Regime zu befreien. Dann wurde man recht schnell von der Realität eingeholt und jetzt macht Russland das was es in Tschetschenien & Syrien gelernt hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja es wird interessant werden welche Gründe sich für dieses massive versagen der russischen Armee da in der nachträglichen Analyse rauskristalisieren werden, wobei ich denke das man Material im Grunde schon von Anfang an ausklammern kann, was man da aus der Ukraine zu sehen bekommen hat sah das so aus der Weite betachet nicht nach einer größeren Baustelle aus.
> Die Fehler müssen also im einzelnen irgendwo in der taktischen, logistischen und politischen Struktur, sowie der Moral der Truppe, zu suchen sein.


Indeed. Es wird eine Mischung aus all diesen Komponenten sein.


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wurde hier noch nicht verlinkt (?) - Drohnenvideo zeigt Erschiessung von Zivilisten durch mutmasslich russische Soldaten.


Es wurde formuliert: "mutmasslich". Wenn hier auf Zivilisten geschossen, ist es ein Kriegsverbrechen.



JePe schrieb:


> Jawollja. Einfach mal mit 1x0.000 Soldaten auf das Gegenueber zugehen und so ganz diplomatisch Frieden schaffen. Nastrowje!



Du möchtest keinen Frieden in der Ukraine? Die sehe ich nur über Diplomatie.



JePe schrieb:


> Warten wir erst mal ab, was Herr P. aus M. meint, wenn er "Kompromiss" sagt (oder seinen Parasiten Lawrow sagen laesst).



In wie fern ist Hert Lawrow mit Bezug auf WlaPu ein Parasit? Könntest du das bitte erläutern?



JePe schrieb:


> Interessante Terminologie.



Was bezweckst du mit dieser Anspielung? Eine Provokation?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. März 2022)

warum läasst man diesen unsäglichen pro-putinnisten hier im forum eigentlich immer noch so sehr ihre unsäglichen manipulationsversuche durchgehen? 


naja. https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...cht-jetzt-mit-einer-etwas-anderen-Stimme.html


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> warum läasst man diesen unsäglichen pro-putinnisten hier im forum eigentlich immer noch so sehr ihre unsäglichen manipulationsversuche durchgehen?
> 
> 
> naja. https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...cht-jetzt-mit-einer-etwas-anderen-Stimme.html


... leider keine payfree Mitteilung, sodass sie ohne Accout leider nicht gelesen werden kann. Schade.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es ist richtig formuliert: "mutmasslich". Wenn hier auf Zivilisten geschossen, ist es ein Kriegsverbrechen.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504145150225825807

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es reicht langsam, „Kollege“.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. März 2022)

habe mich verklickt:









						Ukraine-Krieg: Ukraine meldet Angriffe auf Flüchtlingskonvoi und Theater in Mariupol - WELT
					

Ukrainischen Angaben zufolge haben russische Truppen ein Theater in Mariupol mit hunderten Zivilisten bombardiert. Auch ein Flüchtlingskonvoi nahe der Stadt soll angegriffen worden sein. Im besetzten Cherson droht den Menschen derweil eine humanitäre Katastrophe. Ein Überblick.




					www.welt.de


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

> *+++ 18.03 Uhr:* Bei einem Bombenangriff des russischen Militärs auf die Hafenstadt Mariupol soll das Stadttheater getroffen worden sein. Dies bestätigte der stellvertretende Bürgermeister der Stadt, Serhiy Orlov, gegenüber dem britischen Nachrichtensender BBC. Nach Angaben Orlovs sollen zwischen 1000 und 1200 Zivilisten im städtischen Theater Unterschlupf gesucht haben. Über das Ausmaß des Angriffs und die Zahl der Verletzten und Toten gibt es bisher keine Informationen.
> 
> *+++ 19.11 Uhr:* Die Stadt selbst bestätigte den Bombenangriff auf das Stadttheater in Mariupol (s. Update 18.03 Uhr). Auf Telegram spricht der Stadtrat der Hafenstadt von einem „entsetzlichen und unmenschlichen Akt“. Das Dach sowie der Eingang des Gebäudes seien nach dem Einschlag des Sprengkörpers komplett zerstört. „Frauen, Kinder und alte Menschen bleiben im Visier des Feindes. Das sind völlig unbewaffnete, friedliche Menschen“, schreibt die Stadt in einer Telegram-Gruppe.
> 
> Parallel zum Angriffen auf das Stadttheater soll ein Konvoi aus Flüchtenden mit russischen Raketen beschossen worden sein. Der Menschenzug habe versucht, aus Mariupol in das 200 Kilometer entfernte Saporischschja zu flüchten. Das ukrainische Militär spricht von mehreren Einschlägen, die den Konvoi getroffen hätten. Mehrere Menschen seien verletzt und getötet worden, darunter auch ein Kind, berichtet BBC.


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Russisches Militär bombardiert Unterschlupf mit mehr als tausend Zivilisten


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2022)

Neben all dem Elend aus der Ukraine auch mal was zum schmunzeln, ukrainische Trecker vs russische Wehrtechnik, wie ukrainische Bauern die zurückgelassene russische Wehrtechnik abholen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yMtP7OipYJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2022)

Wozu braucht die BW bergepanzer? N trekker reicht doch...


----------



## Rolk (16. März 2022)

Um einen Panzer mit leerem Tank vom Acker zu schleppen reicht ein Schlepper, aber für einen im Panzergraben festgefahrenen Panzer wird es wohl doch etwas heikel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2022)

Da fährt man den ja auch nicht fest und die russen gleich garnicht. Die parken eher ordnungsgemäß am straßenrand.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (16. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> warum läasst man diesen unsäglichen pro-putinnisten hier im forum eigentlich immer noch so sehr ihre unsäglichen manipulationsversuche durchgehen?


Manipulationsversuche?Ich kann über diese Gestalten nur lachen,die machen sich wie Putin einfach zum Affen.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

> US-Präsident Joe Biden hat den russischen Staatschef Wladimir Putin wegen der Invasion in der Ukraine einen Kriegsverbrecher genannt. Russische Truppen hätten Krankenhäuser bombardiert und Arzte gefangen genommen, sagte Biden in Washington. "Er ist ein Kriegsverbrecher", erklärte der US-Präsident. Mehrere Staats- und Regierungschefs haben Putin so bezeichnet. Das Weiße Haus hat dies bislang vermieden und dabei darauf verwiesen, dass es sich um einen rechtlichen Begriff handle, dessen Verwendung geprüft werden müsse.
> 
> Bidens Sprecherin Jen Psaki sagte, Biden habe "aus seinem Herzen" gesprochen, nachdem er im Fernsehen Bilder aus der Ukraine gesehen habe, welche die "barbarischen Aktionen eines brutalen Diktators" dokumentierten. Das US-Außenministerium habe die juristische Prüfung zur Einstufung russischer Angriffe in der Ukraine als Kriegsverbrechen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen, betonte Psaki.  Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow bezeichnete Bidens Aussage als "inakzeptabel und unverzeihlich".


Quelle: Biden nennt Putin "Kriegsverbrecher"

Deutliche und scharfe Worte von Joe Biden. Dem wohl der größte Teil der Welt zustimmt.


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

Update:

https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticke...at-zu-Russlands-Ukraine-Resolution-am-Freitag

Der UN-Sicherheitsrat soll nun voraussichtlich am Freitag über eine von Russland eingebrachte Resolution zur humanitären Lage in der Ukraine abstimmen. Die Beschlussvorlage aus Moskau enthält unter anderem die Forderung, dass der Sicherheitsrat Angriffe auf Zivilisten verurteilen solle und ruft zu einem "verhandelten Waffenstillstand" auf. Zunächst war das Treffen für Donnerstag geplant gewesen.

Ein neue Chance auf Frieden!


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2022)

Du merkst aber selbst wie lächerlich und zynisch das ist, oder?


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Beschlussvorlage aus Moskau enthält unter anderem die Forderung, dass der Sicherheitsrat Angriffe auf Zivilisten verurteilen solle und ruft zu einem "verhandelten Waffenstillstand" auf.


Lächerlich. Gerade die russische Armee greift ja Zivilisten an. Und auch immer wieder Hilfskonvois.
Ich will nicht ausschließen das die ukrainische Armee auch Zivilisten trifft. Das kann immer mal wieder passieren.
Aber bei  Putins Armee ist das doch schon fast mit System. Oder die sind einfach zu doof ihre Präzizisionswaffen richtig einzusetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das alles für sich selbst zu plausibilisieren verschlingt viel Zeit. Ich würde mir Wünschen, dass man sich auf Inhalt und Bild aus deutschen Medien verlassen kann.



Tageszeitungen und Magazine hatten nie eigene Korrespondentennetzwerke in der Ukraine und die ÖR haben ihre eigenen Leute afaik alle in den Westen und den Süden zurückgezogen. Sind halt nicht lebensmüde. Britische Qualitätsmedien haben noch einzelne Teams vorne, aber schon den ersten Toten und mehrere beinahe-Getötete zu verzeichnen.
_Edit: Hab mich geirrt, waren Amis_
Als Primärquellen gibt es somit praktisch nur noch Russland (kann man komplett vergessen), Ukraine (nur sehr wenig zwischen den Zeilen herauslesbar - so nach dem Motto "Angriffe auf Stadt XY" = "Stadt XY ist wohl noch nicht erobert, ob überhaupt akut umkämpft weiß man nicht"), selbstständige Kriegsberichterstatter und einheimische Profi- und Hobby-Journalisten vor Ort. Von den zweitletzten gibt es aber insgesamt nur wenige und die allerletzten haben nicht die nötige Erfahrung mit solchen Bedingungen, um sich auch nur lokal ein objektives Bild der Lage zu machen (und das zu überleben); bei beiden Gruppen gilt, dass man sich schon länger kennen muss, um die Seriosität sicherzustellen.

Dementsprechend bleibt den Medien nichts weiter übrig, als zu 50-80% aus fragwürdigen Quellen zu berichten. Da seriöseste, was Journalisten machen können, ist diese als eben solche zu kennzeichnen und beide Seiten im Auge zu behalten.




brooker schrieb:


> ... ich muss meinen eigenen Betrag korrigieren. Anbei Videoaufnahmen zum Sachverhalt eines YT der sich sonst mit Musik beschäftigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Video ist offline. Allgemein wäre es nett, wenn du Aussagen hier im Forum ausformulieren würdest und Videos allenfalls als Quelle verlinken. Es geht schließlich um eine Diskussion HIER, nicht um eine Linksammlung nach anderswo, bei der sich jeder erstmal durchklicken/durchsehen soll.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch ehr verwunderlich.
> Man gewinnt schon fast etwas den Eindruck man hätte da die von Stalin durch alle Ränge hindurch gesäuberte Sovjetarmee des Finnlandkrieges '39 vor sich, so stümperhaft läuft das da in Teilen in der Ukraine ab.
> 
> Diese Stümperhaftigkeit aber ist definitiv nicht ausschließlich damit zu erklären das Putin die oberen militärischen Führungsriegen gegen loyale Nichtmilitärs ausgetauscht hat, davon waren ja die unteren Grade nicht wesentlich betroffen, aber selbst dort scheint es doch seit Beginn des Krieges mehr wie bei einem Haufen kopfloser Hühner abzulaufen, als wie bei einer Armee die weiß was sie da eigentlich macht...



Putin sammelt seit 15-20 Jahren Bücklinge um sich. Das heißt mittlerweile könnten auch tiefere Ränge mit Leuten besetzt sein, die von inkompetentem Personal ausgewählt werden. Desweiteren darf man nicht vergessen, dass die russische Armee am Boden war, als Putin übernommen hat - da fehlen noch einmal 10 Jahre Kompetenz aus dem 90er-Jahre-Untergang und die 5-10 Jahre davor war die Rote Armee bereits reduziert konkurrenzfähig. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde quasi eine gesamte Generation durchrotiert und zumindest aus den nördlichen Gebieten hieß es ja mehrfach, dass Russland besonders unerfahrene Soldaten in die "Übung" geschickt hat.

Das erscheint auch logisch, denn Putin hat tierisch Angst vor der NATO und nur Verachtung für die Ukraine übrig, also sollte er seine Besten Truppen zwecks Verteidigung zurückgehalten haben. Und die lernen weiter aus den Fehlern des Kanonfutters.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn man die Fixierung entlang von Straßen betrachtet ist Finnland '39 gar nicht soweit weg.
> 
> 
> Sie zu erkennen ist das eine und objektiv möglich, diese zu erklären wird tief ins Spekulative abgleiten müssen. Ich würde zudem nicht ausschließen, dass wir hier eine Mischung aus nicht zutreffenden Annahmen (z.b. über die Abwehrbereitschaft der Ukrainer) und äußeren Einflüssen haben welche die russische Invasion maßgeblich beeinflusst haben.
> ...



Den Chef des FSB soll Putin unter Hausarest gesetzt haben, spekulativ genau wegen dieser Problematik:








						Fehlplanung bei Invasion in der Ukraine: Moskauer Machtkämpfe
					

In Russlands Führungselite rumort es gewaltig. Hintergrund sollen die strategischen Fehler beim Überfall auf die Ukraine sein.




					taz.de
				




So oder so eine gute Nachricht, wenn sie denn stimmt. Denn der Geheimdienst war der eine Support, den man bislang für stabil gehalten hatte, während Putin an allen anderen seinen Sitzästen schon länger fleißig sägt.


----------



## brooker (16. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Gerade die russische Armee greift ja Zivilisten an. Und auch immer wieder Hilfskonvois.


... du hast Recht, mit dem bisherigen Wissensstand wäre das eine Selbstanzeige. Bringt das irgend etwas?



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich will nicht ausschließen das die ukrainische Armee auch Zivilisten trifft. Das kann immer mal wieder passieren.


... wie jetzt, beim Russen darf es nicht passieren und ist wenn Vorsatz? Bei der UA "kann immer mal wieder passieren" ohne Kommentar oder Konsequenz?
Ich denke ist zweierlei Maß absolut unangebracht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber bei  Putins Armee ist das doch schon fast mit System.



Ja, diesen Eindruck kann man mit den vorliegenden Infos gewinnen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Oder die sind einfach zu doof ihre Präzizisionswaffen richtig einzusetzen.


Kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn ich bin nicht dabei. Könnte aber möglich sein. Oder vielleicht passen die Zieldaten nicht. Oder die Gebäude werden von Militär und Zivil benutzt. Alles möglich, aber aus der Ferne und mit den vorliegenden Daten schwer zu 100% zu beantworten. Wie schon von anderen User geschrieben geht es der Presse wohl ähnlich, denn sehr häufig findet man Formulierungen wie bspw.: "konnte unabhängig nicht bestätigt werden" oder "die Untersuchungen halten noch an" oder "Die Angaben ließen sich nicht unabhängig überprüfen." in den Beträgen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tageszeitungen und Magazine hatten nie eigene Korrespondentennetzwerke in der Ukraine und die ÖR haben ihre eigenen Leute afaik alle in den Westen und den Süden zurückgezogen. Sind halt nicht lebensmüde. Britische Qualitätsmedien haben noch einzelne Teams vorne, aber schon den ersten Toten und mehrere beinahe-Getötete zu verzeichnen. Als Primärquellen gibt es somit praktisch nur noch Russland (kann man komplett vergessen), Ukraine (nur sehr wenig zwischen den Zeilen herauslesbar - so nach dem Motto "Angriffe auf Stadt XY" = "Stadt XY ist wohl noch nicht erobert, ob überhaupt akut umkämpft weiß man nicht"), selbstständige Kriegsberichterstatter und einheimische Profi- und Hobby-Journalisten vor Ort. Von den zweitletzten gibt es aber insgesamt nur wenige und die allerletzten haben nicht die nötige Erfahrung mit solchen Bedingungen, um sich auch nur lokal ein objektives Bild der Lage zu machen (und das zu überleben); bei beiden Gruppen gilt, dass man sich schon länger kennen muss, um die Seriosität sicherzustellen.
> 
> Dementsprechend bleibt den Medien nichts weiter übrig, als zu 50-80% aus fragwürdigen Quellen zu berichten. Da seriöseste, was Journalisten machen können, ist diese als eben solche zu kennzeichnen und beide Seiten im Auge zu behalten.



Genauso schätze ich die Situation auch ein. Ind ich finde es schlimm, dass keine 100% Gewissheit herrschen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Video ist offline.



Ja, leider. Sorry. Es ist nicht mein YT Accout. Deshalb habe ich darauf keinen Einfluss. Ich vermute, dass das Video gemeldet wurde, weil trotz dem sichtbarem Schlachtfeld kein FSK18 abgefragt wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allgemein wäre es nett, wenn du Aussagen hier im Forum ausformulieren würdest und Videos allenfalls als Quelle verlinken. Es geht schließlich um eine Diskussion HIER, nicht um eine Linksammlung nach anderswo, bei der sich jeder erstmal durchklicken/durchsehen soll.


Danke für den Hinweis, versuche das Umzusetzen. In diesem Fall steht die Story im Ursprung und nur das nichts aussagende oder falsche Video wurde oder sollte neu beigestellt werden.
Sobald es wieder online ist überarbeite ich es.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, deine permanente relativierung ist absolut unangebracht.

@ZAM ich möchte diesen V... bitte blockieren können. Danke.


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. März 2022)

Few facts, much speculation as explosions heard in Belarus
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




Das sieht sehr gut aus. Anscheinend gibt es einen Aufstand in Weißrussland, während Lukashenko nicht da ist.


----------



## Zetta (17. März 2022)

Habe Infos von meinem Cousin der bei Infineon arbeitet. Anscheinend kommen desaströs schwere Zeiten auf den Halbleiter-Markt zu, welche Corona wie ein Witz aussehen lassen werden. Russland hat einen totalen Exportstopp für Edelgase verhängt die essentiell für die Chipproduktion sind. Laut seinem Abteilungsleiter ist auch China davon betroffen. Niemand bekommt diese Edelgase. Putin dreht total am Rad. Infineon stellt sich sehr bald (Evtl. schon Anfang April) auf Kurzarbeit ein. Und es wird die gesamte Branche extrem hart treffen. Mein Tipp. Wenn ihr euch einen PC zusammenstellen wollt --> greift SEHR bald zu. Die Preise werden explodieren und neue Produkte werden mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit garnicht erst zur Massenproduktion kommen. Die Preise, die wir vor ein paar Monaten hatten, werden nichts im Vergleich zu dem sein was noch kommt. Ich rede da von GPUs und CPUs die soviel wie ein Kleinwagen kosten werden. Ich habe euch gewarnt. Falls das hier unerwünscht ist --> Sry, wollte keinen extra Thread dafür machen.

Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse. Falls ihr Aktien in diverse Tech-Unternehmen wie AMD, APPLE, NVIDIA etc. investiert habt solltet ihr diese sofort verkaufen. Der Aktienmarkt wird in ein bodenloses Loch fallen.

Edit 2: Laut meinem Cousin verhängt Putin diesen Exportstopp weil er vermutlich den Chipbedarf für militärische Produkte des Westens torpedieren möchte. Da jetzt jedes NATO-Land massiv aufrüstet. Jetzt wird regelrecht um die letzten Chargen gekämpft. Die Preise im Hintergrund sind bereits astronomisch da keine Unternehmen sondern Staaten diese kaufen. Das wird alles sehr bald in den Nachrichten kommen. Die Amerikaner werden auch sehr bald ankündigen dass Chipkäufe dem Militär vorbehalten sind und Unternehmen sich hinten anstellen müssen. 
Es kommen sehr harte Zeiten auf uns zu...


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2022)

Du prophezeist doch schon seit 2 Jahren alle paar Wochen eine neue Apokalypse. „Mein Cousin, der bei Infineon arbeitet“ ist klar


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Gerade die russische Armee greift ja Zivilisten an. Und auch immer wieder Hilfskonvois.
> Ich will nicht ausschließen das die ukrainische Armee auch Zivilisten trifft. Das kann immer mal wieder passieren.
> Aber bei  Putins Armee ist das doch schon fast mit System. Oder die sind einfach zu doof ihre Präzizisionswaffen richtig einzusetzen.


In der Ukraine wurden ja Waffen an die normale Bevölkerung ausgegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass den russischen Soldaten das bekannt ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die nicht die normalen ukrainischen Uniformen haben. Dann lässt sich für die Russen schwer unterscheiden, ob der eine Gefahr darstellt oder nicht und dann wird es seinen Weg gehen. Das würde das Verhalten erklären, denn eigentlich wäre das nicht sinnvoll, da Unbewaffnete eigentlich keine Gefahr darstellen und es daher Verschwendung von Munition wäre.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie jetzt, beim Russen darf es nicht passieren und ist wenn Vorsatz? Bei der UA "kann immer mal wieder passieren" ohne Kommentar oder Konsequenz?
> Ich denke ist zweierlei Maß absolut unangebracht.


Das ist nicht zweierlei Maß, weil es bei den Russen deutlich häufiger vorkommt und schon den Eindruck erweckt als wäre es systematisch.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In der Ukraine wurden ja Waffen an die normale Bevölkerung ausgegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass den russischen Soldaten das bekannt ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die nicht die normalen ukrainischen Uniformen haben. Dann lässt sich für die Russen schwer unterscheiden, ob der eine Gefahr darstellt oder nicht und dann wird es seinen Weg gehen. Das würde das Verhalten erklären, denn eigentlich wäre das nicht sinnvoll, da Unbewaffnete eigentlich keine Gefahr darstellen und es daher Verschwendung von Munition wäre.


Das erklärt aber nicht die vielen Angriffe und Bombardements auf Zivilgebäude.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das erklärt aber nicht die vielen Angriffe und Bombardements auf Zivilgebäude.


Erstmal ja, aber wenn die dann auch aus den Gebäuden schießen wäre auch das erklärt. Des Weiteren ist es den Soldaten wahrscheinlich egal, ob da Zivilisten umkommen oder nicht.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist es den Soldaten wahrscheinlich egal, ob da Zivilisten umkommen oder nicht.


Ja das merkt man. Deswegen machen die Russen ja auch alles platt.


----------



## brooker (17. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ich denke wir missverstehen uns hier. Es geht mir nicht um Relativierung sondern darum, dass grundsätzlich nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden sollte. Insbesondere nicht beim Thema Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2022)

Der Inhalt ist geschenkt, aber das Titelbild zeigt eine SU-34 ("Entenschnauze" mit erkennbarem Doppelcockpit und nebeneinander sitzenden Piloten) mit der Unterschrift SU-35. 
Kopfschüttel...
So viel zu der immer größer werdenden "Expertenschar" in den Medien...








						Ukraine meldet Flugzeugabschüsse - Japan sichtet russische Amphibienschiffe
					

Nach drei Wochen Krieg, Flucht und Vertreibung wendet sich der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj an diesem Donnerstag mit einem direkten Appell an Deutschland. In der Nacht meldet die Ukraine erneut Kämpfe mit russischen Angreifern unter anderem in der Nähe von Kiew.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (17. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Few facts, much speculation as explosions heard in Belarus
> 
> 
> * * *
> ...


Oder aber das ist der Auftakt des P und L von langer Hand geplanten Einmarsches von Belarus in die Ukraine.



Zetta schrieb:


> Habe Infos von meinem Cousin der bei Infineon arbeitet. Anscheinend kommen desaströs schwere Zeiten auf den Halbleiter-Markt zu, welche Corona wie ein Witz aussehen lassen werden. Russland hat einen totalen Exportstopp für Edelgase verhängt die essentiell für die Chipproduktion sind. Laut seinem Abteilungsleiter ist auch China davon betroffen. Niemand bekommt diese Edelgase. Putin dreht total am Rad. Infineon stellt sich sehr bald (Evtl. schon Anfang April) auf Kurzarbeit ein. Und es wird die gesamte Branche extrem hart treffen. Mein Tipp. Wenn ihr euch einen PC zusammenstellen wollt --> greift SEHR bald zu. Die Preise werden explodieren und neue Produkte werden mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit garnicht erst zur Massenproduktion kommen. Die Preise, die wir vor ein paar Monaten hatten, werden nichts im Vergleich zu dem sein was noch kommt. Ich rede da von GPUs und CPUs die soviel wie ein Kleinwagen kosten werden. Ich habe euch gewarnt. Falls das hier unerwünscht ist --> Sry, wollte keinen extra Thread dafür machen.
> 
> Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse. Falls ihr Aktien in diverse Tech-Unternehmen wie AMD, APPLE, NVIDIA etc. investiert habt solltet ihr diese sofort verkaufen. Der Aktienmarkt wird in ein bodenloses Loch fallen.
> 
> ...


Wenn davon alles wissen und es für alle so shice wird, warum kommt dann Intel mit seinen Miliardeninvestionen für Halbleiterwerke weltweit jetzt um die Ecke?


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

> Polens Ministerpräsident Mateusz Morawiecki fordert die NATO-Staaten zu mehr Unterstützung für die Ukraine auf. "Kiew will Hilfe von der freien Welt. Das kann bedeuten, eine Flugverbotszone einzurichten oder eine humanitäre Mission zu starten, um Menschenleben zu retten", sagt Morawiecki der "Bild". Derzeit helfe die NATO mit humanitärer Unterstützung, doch das Leiden der Ukrainer rufe nach Aktionen statt Worten.
> 
> Auf die Frage, ob Polen bereit sei, über Umwege MiG-29-Kampfjets an die Ukraine zu liefern, sagt Morawiecki: "Wir sind weiterhin bereit, die Jets zu liefern, aber nur unter dem Schirm und in Absprache mit Nato und den USA."


Quelle: Polen fordert NATO zu mehr Unterstützung auf

Die Polen sollten sich mal mehr zurückhalten. Das mit den MiG 29 war nicht mit den Amerikanern abgesprochen.
Und eine Flugverbotszone wurde auch schon von der NATO mehrfach abgelehnt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke wir missverstehen uns hier. Es geht mir nicht um Relativierung sondern darum, dass grundsätzlich nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden sollte. Insbesondere nicht beim Thema Kriegsverbrechen.


ok dann versuche ich mal das im kopf zu behalten. liesst sich manchmal halt nicht wirklich so. ^^


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erstmal ja, aber wenn die dann auch aus den Gebäuden schießen wäre auch das erklärt. Des Weiteren ist es den Soldaten wahrscheinlich egal, ob da Zivilisten umkommen oder nicht.


Eher ist es so, dass fast alle öffentlichen Gebäude von der ukrainischen Armee benutzt werden. Das ist zum großen Teil kein Problem und auch logisch, weil z.B. niemand gerade zur Schule geht, dort kann man problemlos Trupp unterbringen. Problematisch wird es wie bei dem Theater oder Krankenhäusern. Ohne Aufklärung kann man mit Satelliten nicht sehen, ob es sich um Soldaten oder zivile Bevölkerung handelt. Bei Krankenhäusern sieht man z.B. ständig, dass Soldaten hinein- und hinausgehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie benutzen nicht mal durchgehend Militärausrüstung.


----------



## JePe (17. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Oder aber das ist der Auftakt des P und L von langer Hand geplanten Einmarsches von Belarus in die Ukraine.



Waere jedenfalls deutlich plausibler als Buergeraufstaende, die mit Kampfflugzeugen niedergeschlagen werden.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> (...)



So geht das aber nicht. Ukrainische Soldaten haben sich gefaelligst auf die Felder zu stellen. Moeglichst in Z-Form und mit Taschenlampe, damit die russischen Friedenstruppen besser zielen koennen. Wo kaemen wir denn hin, wenn ukrainische Soldaten jetzt nachts schlafen oder ihre Wunden behandeln lassen wuerden?!


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Polen fordert NATO zu mehr Unterstützung auf
> 
> Die Polen sollten sich mal mehr zurückhalten. Das mit den MiG 29 war nicht mit den Amerikanern abgesprochen.
> Und eine Flugverbotszone wurde auch schon von der NATO mehrfach abgelehnt.


Ich befürchte einen polnischen Alleingang. Sie könnten Truppen rüberschicken in der Hoffnung, dass Nato-Partner dann mitziehen. Es gibt dort richtige Draufgänger.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Oder aber das ist der Auftakt des P und L von langer Hand geplanten Einmarsches von Belarus in die Ukraine.


Angeblich  musste Lawrovs Flugzeug mitten auf dem Weg nach China umdrehen und in Moskau landen. Es scheint so, als wäre Putin nicht mehr so sicher bei seinen Leuten. Seine letzte Ansprache klang wie die eines verzweifelten Diktators kurz vorm Ende. Er hat sich insbesondere über die Oligarchen im Ausland beschwert. Weiteren Gerüchten zur Folge, haben letztere ein Kopfgeld auf ihn gesetzt.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Polen fordert NATO zu mehr Unterstützung auf
> 
> Die Polen sollten sich mal mehr zurückhalten. Das mit den MiG 29 war nicht mit den Amerikanern abgesprochen.
> Und eine Flugverbotszone wurde auch schon von der NATO mehrfach abgelehnt.


Jein. Die USA hatten am Vorabend zumindest verkündet die MiG29 Lieferung nicht mehr zu blockieren. Vermutlich im Vertrauen darauf, das die Polen von der restlichen Nato ausgebremst werden.


brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke wir missverstehen uns hier. Es geht mir nicht um Relativierung sondern darum, dass grundsätzlich nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden sollte. Insbesondere nicht beim Thema Kriegsverbrechen.


Dann leg mal los und liste neben den billig gefakten ukrainischen Kriegsverbrechen auch die ganzen realen russischen Kriegsverbrechen auf. Aber im korrekten Mengenverhältnis...


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke wir missverstehen uns hier. Es geht mir nicht um Relativierung sondern darum, dass grundsätzlich nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden sollte. Insbesondere nicht beim Thema Kriegsverbrechen.


Ne, hier gibt es nur ganz alleine auf deiner Seite ein Missverständnis. Du tust die ganze Zeit so als ob die Ukraine und Russland sich auf neutralem Boden bekämpfen und beide Seiten würden hin und wieder mal einen Zivilisten treffen. Das ist aber schlicht und ergreifend kompletter Bullshit. Russland ist völlig unberechtigt in die Ukraine einmarschiert und begeht dabei unzählige Kriegsverbrechen während die Ukraine Ihr Land vor der Invasion verteidigt. Die beiden sind nicht in der selben Position, sondern es gibt eine Partei die ganz klar der Aggressor und damit auch der Schuldige an der Situation ist. Da ist das Aufgeben der Souveränität als Staat doch keine Möglichkeit auf Frieden, das ist völlig Lächerlich.

Ich kriege bei deinen Beiträgen einfach nur das Kotzen, völlig ekelhaft


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2022)

Jetzt geht @Tschetan mir mit seinem Quark übrigens auch per PN auf die Nerven.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jetzt geht @Tschetan mir mit seinem Quark übrigens auch per PN auf die Nerven.


Dann melde das der Moderation.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann melde das der Moderation.


Schon gemacht, ich wollte nur noch mal andere Leute motivieren das eben so zu tun. Je mehr Leute in melden, desto schneller hat der Quatsch ein Ende.


----------



## Lotto (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das merkt man. Deswegen machen die Russen ja auch alles platt.


Leider ist es bei Krieg so, dass je mehr eine Seite versucht Kollateralschäden zu verhindern / Menschenrechte nicht zu verletzeten desto langsamer das Vorrankommen und desto höher die eigenen Verluste. Das ist vor allem für die Seite schwer, die sich auf fremden Territorium befindet.
Die Amis haben im 2. WK genauso gehandelt mit den 2 Atombomben. Es wird einfach pervers von Leuten an runden Tischen strategisch abgewogen was militärisch das effizienteste ist ohne an das Leid einzelner zu denken.
In Afghanistan ist der Westen anders vorgegangen. Das Ergebnis kennt man. Der Westen wurde von "Hirten" auf Mopeds mit alten Waffen aus dem Land gejagd. Hätte man die gleichen moralischen Grundsätze wie im 2.WK angewandt hätte man die ganze Region da glattgezogen und locker "gesiegt", selbstverständlich mit massiven Verlusten in der Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Amis haben im 2. WK genauso gehandelt mit den 2 Atombomben. Es wird einfach pervers von Leuten an runden Tischen strategisch abgewogen was militärisch das effizienteste ist ohne an das Leid einzelner zu denken.


Wobei die Amis ja nie Japan besetzen wollten. Und hätten sie vorher gewußt, wie verheerend die Waffen sind, hätten sie die wohl nicht dort eingesetzt. Klar es gab wohl Atom-Tests, aber dabei sind keine Zivilisten gestorben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (17. März 2022)

hm, nur ein psychologischer trick putins oder bringt sich tatsächlich gerade die russische elite in sicherheit? raus aus moskau in richtung ural...
der olle putin soll jetzt bloß nicht endgültig durchdrehen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504378005610811393

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei die Amis ja nie Japan besetzen wollten. Und hätten sie vorher gewußt, wie verheerend die Waffen sind, hätten sie die wohl nicht dort eingesetzt. Klar es gab wohl Atom-Tests, aber dabei sind keine Zivilisten gestorben.


Ich bin da zweigeteilt.
Einerseits war die Landung in Europa sehr verlustreich an Soldaten gewesen. Wenn man also Japan in die Knie zwingen will, hätte man dort ebenfalls eine Landung auf der japanischen Insel machen müssen. Wieder mit hohen Verlusten an soldaten.
Man hatte aber jetzt eine Waffe, mit der man drohen konnte.
Andererseits gab es aber auch sicher Militärs, die sich den Einsatz wünschten, um der Welt zu zeigen, dass sich niemand mehr mit den USA anlegen sollte. Schließlich zeigte sich zum ende des Krieges ja schon der Konflikt des kalten Krieges ab und wenn die Welt sieht, was für eine militärische Überlegenheit die USA besitzen, hätten alle anderen Angst davor.
Bedauerlich finde ich aber so oder so, dass es zwei Atombomben brauchte. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, wieso Japan nach dem ersten Einsatz in Hiroshima nicht sofort kapituliert hatte.
Die zweite hätte ja auch Tokio treffen können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2022)

Mal wieder was von mir, ein bisschen nachdenklich, ein bisschen angefressen, vor allem aber auch ziemlich hilflos:

Wir beobachten auf der Arbeit gerade eine ziemlich merkwürdige Tendenz. Nämlich dass Geflüchtete aus der Ukraine z.T. sowohl rechtlich, als auch von Ehrenamtlichen bzw. Hilfswilligen besser behandelt werden als sonstige Geflüchtete. Also ich verstehe ja, dass vielen Leuten die Situation der Ukrainer besonders nahe geht, der Krieg ist ja schließlich auch brandaktuell und voll im Gange. Und weil es so frisch und akut ist, die Situation für die ukrainischen Geflüchteten etwas anders ist...
 Aber irgendwie ist es schon eine echt weirde Situation, wenn Leute ankommen, z.B. Malbücher für Kinder spenden wollen, aber sagen "Nur für die ukrainischen Kinder!". Und wenn wir dann sagen, "entweder für alle Kinder oder gar nicht!", dann packt die Hälfte der Leute ihre Sachen wieder zusammen und geht.
Oder ein Angebot für eine Kinder-Ferienfreizeit seitens eines bekannteren Trägers, das wir abgelehnt haben weil nur für ukrainische Kinder gedacht. Nicht, dass wir es den ukrainischen Kids nicht gönnen würden, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber für die Kinder aus anderen Ländern, die bei uns rumlungern, weil man ihnen im Gegensatz zu den ukrainischen Kids nicht sofort Schul- und sogar Kita-Plätze organisiert und keine tollen Freizeitangebote macht, interessiert sich halt niemand...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> hm, nur ein psychologischer trick putins oder bringt sich tatsächlich gerade die russische elite in sicherheit? raus aus moskau in richtung ural...


Schon seit ausbruch des krieges, vor ein paar wochen, wird spekuliert, das sich putin nur noch für treffen in moskau auf hält. Ansonsten bereist er anscheinend seine bunker, die übers land verteilt sind.
Sollten sich aber wirklich schon die oligarchen verdünnisieren, könnte wirklich was im busch sein. Dummer weise sehe ich gerade auch keinen grund, warum man das vortäuschen sollte...  

Edit:


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir beobachten auf der Arbeit gerade eine ziemlich merkwürdige Tendenz...


So merkwürdig ist die nicht. Ukrainische flüchtlinge sind wegen dem krieg in ihrer heimat hier und vor allem, es ist absehbar das sie wieder zurück wollen. Der rest ist meist aus wirtschaftlichen gründen hier (ggf. gepaart mit krieg, vertreibung o.ä.) und das das nicht so gerne gesehen wird leuchtet mir allerdings auch ein. (ich kenne bei sowas werder richtig noch falsch)
Gut zu sehen ist das z.b. an polen. 2015 wollten die nicht einen flüchtling und wieviele ukrainer, die ethnisch zudem noch näher an den polen sind wie z.b. ein äthopier, haben die jetzt schon aufgenommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin da zweigeteilt.
> Einerseits war die Landung in Europa sehr verlustreich an Soldaten gewesen. Wenn man also Japan in die Knie zwingen will, hätte man dort ebenfalls eine Landung auf der japanischen Insel machen müssen. Wieder mit hohen Verlusten an soldaten.
> Man hatte aber jetzt eine Waffe, mit der man drohen konnte.
> Andererseits gab es aber auch sicher Militärs, die sich den Einsatz wünschten, um der Welt zu zeigen, dass sich niemand mehr mit den USA anlegen sollte. Schließlich zeigte sich zum ende des Krieges ja schon der Konflikt des kalten Krieges ab und wenn die Welt sieht, was für eine militärische Überlegenheit die USA besitzen, hätten alle anderen Angst davor.
> ...


Die Atombombenabwürfe waren schlicht eine kühl kalkulierte und geplanete Machtdemonstration und nichts anderes!

Man wollte, vor allen der SU, vor Augen führen wozu man mit den Bomben in der Lage ist, auch weil man von Seiten des US-Militärs "fürchtete" Stalin könnte nicht längerfristig halt machen und nach dem Sieg über Deutschland weitermaschieren.
Da bot sich Japan, als im Grunde schon militärisch geschlagener, aber noch nicht besiegter Gegner für eine Demonstration halt wunderbar, als Rechtfertigung für den Einsatz, an.

Man wusste dabei auch von US-Seite nur zu gut und genau was diese Bomben für vergleichsweise verherrende Todeszahlen verursachen würden, vor allen wenn man sie ohne jegliche Vorwarnung über dicht bevölkerten Großstädten abwerfen würde, schließlich hatte man sie vorher ja durchaus getestet und war die Zerstörungskraft im Equivalent zu TNT, bzw. konventionellen Bomben, durchaus klar, von denen es auch schon zuvor heftige Explosionen / Zerstörungen gab, die in die Nähe der ersten Atombomben gekommen sind (z.B. die Halifax-Explosion 1917).

Das einzige was man noch nicht 100%ig wusste war wie die genauen Langzeitfolgen so einer Kernexplosion aussehen würden.
Und hier kann man in den USA noch so oft die gerne genutzte Rechtfertigung vorschieben das der Einsatz der Atombombe tausende / zehntausende Soldatenleben gerettet hat, die ein Invasion des japanischen Festlandes gekostet hätte.

Ja, hat und hätte es sicherlich, eine Invasion wäre natürlich nicht ohne Verluste gegangen, aber es ändert eben absolut nichts dadran das es primär eben nicht um das Leben der Soldaten ging, sondern das man im US-Militär eine Machtdemonstration gegenüber der SU wollte, die überlebten Soldaten waren quasi nur der nette Bonus und eine wilkommene "humanitäre" Rechtfertigung für den Einsatz dieser Bomben.

Wäre es anders gewesen hätte man nicht vorher bereits von US-Seite erwogen '45 die Bomben noch über Deutschen Städten abzuwerfen, obwohl dort noch viel mehr klar war das Deutschland geschlagen war, dieser Krieg da nicht mehr lange gehen würde und die Opferzahlen unter den Soldaten nicht mehr so signifikant steigen würden.

Und da können wir auch nur mehr froh sein, das die deutsche Kapitulation und die noch nicht gegbene Einsatzbereitschaft der Bomben dem Einsatz der selbigen über Deutschland zuvor gekommen sind, nur wenige Monate später hätte das ganz anders ausgesehen...


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schon seit ausbruch des krieges, vor ein paar wochen, wird spekuliert, das sich putin nur noch für treffen in moskau auf hält. Ansonsten bereist er anscheinend seine bunker, die übers land verteilt sind.
> Sollten sich aber wirklich schon die oligarchen verdünnisieren, könnte wirklich was im busch sein. Dummer weise sehe ich gerade auch keinen grund, warum man das vortäuschen sollte...


Russland sieht sich jetzt wohl auch endgültig einem ähnlichen Brain-drain ausgesetzt wie die DDR kurz bevor man die Mauer hoch gezogen hat.
Ein Dozent aus St Petersburg, welchen wir immer mal wieder in Spanien beim Sport getroffen haben, ist nun z.B. endgültig ausgewandert nachdem er für die Worte "No War" auf der privaten Facebook Seite, ohne expliziten Bezug zur Ukraine, schriftlich abgemahnt wurde. Aber das muss man sich halt auch leisten können, der "typische Russe" hat die Wahl garnicht  .

@HenneHuhn überraschen tut mich das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht.  
Zum Europäische Osten haben die Menschen einen direkten, oft auch persönlichen, Bezug. Die Konflikte im "nahe" Osten sind dagegen ein in der Gefühlswelt eher abstraktes Vorkommnis irgendwo anders in der Welt. Natürlich ist die Hilfsbereitschaft da deutlich größer.
Auf explizite Nachfrage lieber niemandem zu helfen als Allen kann ich dagegen menschlich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir beobachten auf der Arbeit gerade eine ziemlich merkwürdige Tendenz.


Die Unterschiede wurden auch schon an den Grenzen gemacht.
Flüchtlinge aus Afghanistan, Syrien und dem Irak hat man draussen im Winter mit kleinen Kindern vor der Grenze vegetieren lassen. Teilweise wurden sie geschlagen und mißhandelt.
Für die Ukrainer stehen selbstverständlich alle Türen offen.
Es werden ganz klar Menschen unterschiedlich behandelt. Man könnte es auch als Rassismus bezeichnen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir beobachten auf der Arbeit gerade eine ziemlich merkwürdige Tendenz. Nämlich dass Geflüchtete aus der Ukraine z.T. sowohl rechtlich, als auch von Ehrenamtlichen bzw. Hilfswilligen besser behandelt werden als sonstige Geflüchtete.


Denk daran  dass ukrainische Staatsbürger für die Einreise in die EU kein Visum benötigen. Sie haben das Recht als Tourist 90 Tage einreisen zu können (im Gegensatz zu den Leuten aus Syrien, Afghanistan und co.). Das wird hier ausgenutzt. Um sozialleistungen zu bekommen, müssen sie sich natürlich ´registrieren.
Aber wie immer ist man in Deutschland bei der Registrierung überfordert und so sagt man schon, dass sie später kommen sollen, da sie ja Zeit hätten.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und da können wir auch nur mehr froh sein, das die deutsche Kapitulation und die noch nicht gegbene Einsatzbereitschaft der Bomben dem Einsatz der selbigen über Deutschland zuvor gekommen sind, nur wenige Monate später hätte das ganz anders ausgesehen...


München war ja mal als ziel angesetzt, hatte ich mal gelesen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (18. März 2022)

'Why? Why? Why?' Ukraine's Mariupol descends into despair
					

MARIUPOL, Ukraine (AP) — The bodies of the children all lie here, dumped into this narrow trench  hastily dug into the frozen earth of Mariupol to the constant drumbeat of shelling.




					apnews.com
				



vs.:
[edit: ich habe euch mal auf einen sehr spannenden  sachverhalt zugestellt. dauert aber 1, 2 minuten, weil das "vorher" ist auch wichtig. aber höret und stauned selbst:]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q54AHXsuMlI:2287

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



second edit:

ich spoiler es mal, nicht dass euch noch die tränen kommen.


Spoiler







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504489045480640512

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

> Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation hat Angriffe auf Krankenhäuser in der Ukraine verurteilt. Seit Beginn der russischen Invasion seien 43 Attacken auf Hospitäler und andere medizinische Einrichtungen bestätigt, sagte WHO-Generaldirektor Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus im UN-Sicherheitsrat. Dabei seien zwölf Menschen getötet und 34 verletzt worden. Die Angriffe gefährdeten Behandlung und Versorgung und seien eine besondere Gefahr für Herzkranke, Diabetiker, Krebspatienten und Menschen mit Aids und Tuberkulose.
> 
> Tedros sagte, die vielen Menschen, die durch die Kämpfe vertrieben worden seien, lebten auf der Flucht oft dicht zusammengedrängt. Das erhöhte das Risiko von Infektionen mit Corona, Masern, Lungenentzündung oder Kinderlähmung. In psychiatrischen Kliniken und Spitälern mit Langzeitpatienten würden Medikamente, Nahrung und Decken knapp.
> 
> Bislang habe die WHO 100 Tonnen medizinische Güter in die Ukraine geschickt. Damit könnten 4500 Traumapatienten und 450.000 Patienten in der medizinischen Basisbehandlung einen Monat lang versorgt werden. Eine Lieferung mit weiteren 108 Tonnen werde vorbereitet. Entscheidend sei jedoch etwas anderes. "Die lebensrettende Medizin, die wir jetzt brauchen, ist Frieden", sagte Tedros.


Quelle: WHO meldet Dutzende Attacken auf Krankenhäuser

Die Ärmsten und Krankesten leiden wieder am meisten unter den Folgen des Krieges.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: WHO meldet Dutzende Attacken auf Krankenhäuser
> 
> Die Ärmsten und Krankesten leiden wieder am meisten unter den Folgen des Krieges.


Die Ärmsten und Krankesten leiden immer am meisten, auch zu Friedenszeiten.


----------



## compisucher (18. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Atombombenabwürfe waren schlicht eine kühl kalkulierte und geplanete Machtdemonstration und nichts anderes!


Denke, es war eine Mischung aus den schon zuvor genannten Gründen:
-Vermeidung von Verlusten bei den eigenen Bodentruppen.
-Immense Kosten eines konventionellen Bodenkrieges auf den Hauptinseln Japans.
(Ich hatte an einer Stelle gelesen, dass die USA ca. 2x so hohe Kosten erwarteten, wie bei der Befreiung Europas)
und
-Mit Gen. D. McArthur als Chief of the Army im Pazifikraum ein Befürworter der Atombombe.
und
-die von Dir genannte Machtdemostration gegenüber der UdSSR.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man wusste dabei auch von US-Seite nur zu gut und genau was diese Bomben für vergleichsweise verherrende Todeszahlen verursachen würden, vor allen wenn man sie ohne jegliche Vorwarnung über dicht bevölkerten Großstädten abwerfen würde, schließlich hatte man sie vorher ja durchaus getestet und war die Zerstörungskraft im Equivalent zu TNT, bzw. konventionellen Bomben, durchaus klar, von denen es auch schon zuvor heftige Explosionen / Zerstörungen gab, die in die Nähe der ersten Atombomben gekommen sind (z.B. die Halifax-Explosion 1917).


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Man wusste um die direkte Zerstörungskraft.
Soweit ich gelesen habe, wurde über Hiroshima bewußt eine etwas schwächere Waffe (13 kT) als die von Los Alamos (21 kT) eingesetzt. Nachdem die erwartete sofortige Kapitulation ausblieb, warf man die etwas stärkere (20 kT) über Nagasaki ab.
Die atomaren Spätfolgen wurden mit Sicherheit unterschätzt, stellte man ja erst im Laufe der 1950gern diese Spätfolgen fest.
Man erinnere sich an die Bilder oberirischer Tests in Nevada, bei denen nach nur wenige Stunden nach der Detonation ganze Kompanien an US-Infanterie zur Stelle geführt wurden.








						Operation Buster-Jangle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



1. November 1951 beachten (!)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre es anders gewesen hätte man nicht vorher bereits von US-Seite erwogen '45 die Bomben noch über Deutschen Städten abzuwerfen, obwohl dort noch viel mehr klar war das Deutschland geschlagen war, dieser Krieg da nicht mehr lange gehen würde und die Opferzahlen unter den Soldaten nicht mehr so signifikant steigen würden.


Hätte Nazideutschland noch ein paar Monate länger ausgehalten, wären die ersten Bomben über Deutschland gezündet worden, dafür gibt es historische Belege.

Mit den Erkenntnissen aus heutiger Perspektive wäre es m. M. wohl kaum zum Einsatz gekommen.
Die Zeiten waren aber andere und der Zugang zur Atomkraft im weitesten Sinne auch.

War es gerechtfertigt?
Schwierig zu beantworten.
Tote gegenseitig aufzurechnen ist immer so eine Sache.
Immerhin haben auch die Japaner in ganz Ostasien und speziell China als Massenmörder ganze Landstriche entvölkert.
Ob darauf dann die "korrekte" Antwort ist, hundertausendfach japanische Zivilisten zu töten?
Ich bezweifle es...

Egal, wie man es nennt, Tragödie, schnelles Kriegsende, Massenmord, Kriegsverbrechen...
Die Menschheit  hat an diesen zwei Tagen sehr bitter lernen müssen, dass es die Büchse der Pandora tatsächlich gibt.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Ärmsten und Krankesten leiden immer am meisten, auch zu Friedenszeiten.


Und im Krieg noch mehr oder am ehesten.


----------



## Steamhammer (18. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede wurden auch schon an den Grenzen gemacht.
> Flüchtlinge aus Afghanistan, Syrien und dem Irak hat man draussen im Winter mit kleinen Kindern vor der Grenze vegetieren lassen. Teilweise wurden sie geschlagen und mißhandelt.
> Für die Ukrainer stehen selbstverständlich alle Türen offen.
> Es werden ganz klar Menschen unterschiedlich behandelt. Man könnte es auch als Rassismus bezeichnen.


Dieser Blödsinn wurde schon vor gefühlt 20 Seiten hier als ad absurdum geführt...keine Ahnung weshalb du jetzt wieder damit anfängst. 
Die Flüchtlinge, welche im sicheren 3.-Land Belarus "festsitzen" in welches sie durch machtpolititische Spielchen vom Erdogan und Lukaschenko gebracht/geflogen wurden haben de fakto weder Anrecht auf Asyl ,noch auf subsdidären Schutz in der EU oder gar der BRD. 
Die jetzt direkt vom einfall der russischen Truppen betroffenen Ukrainer jedoch schon!
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Dieser Blödsinn wurde schon vor gefühlt 20 Seiten hier als ad absurdum geführt...keine Ahnung weshalb du jetzt wieder damit anfängst.


Ich hatte mich auf @HenneHuhn s Beitrag bezogen. Und so absurd ist das gar nicht mal.


Steamhammer schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge, welche im sicheren 3.-Land Belarus "festsitzen" in welches sie durch machtpolititische Spielchen vom Erdogan und Lukaschenko gebracht/geflogen wurden haben de fakto weder Anrecht auf Asyl ,noch auf subsdidären Schutz in der EU oder gar der BRD.


Sicher das die alle kein Anrecht auf Asysl haben? Und was ist mit denen die in Griechenland festsitzen?
Die haben auch alle kein Recht auf Asysl?

Fakt ist das gerade Länder wie Polen und Ungarn solche Flüchtlinge nicht haben  wollen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (18. März 2022)

War mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die ersten beiden Videos hierhin, oder in den Militär-Technik Thread gehören,
aber hier gibt es drei kurze Videos von der Theresianischen MilAk Wr. Neustadt:

1.: *Aufbau einer russischen Battalions-Kampfgruppe*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSDP-CmwcNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2.: *deren Offensiv-Einsatz im Optimalfall*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5n7jAXgxFRQ:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und
3.: *ein aktuelles militärisches Lagebild des Kriegs in der Ukraine* (_Stand 18.03.2022_)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4I07aRlPcQ:339

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem hat der Typ vom dt. Panzer-Museum Munster
ebenfalls einige Videos zu dem Thema veröffentlicht - wenn auch mit Fokussierung auf (Kampf)Panzer


			https://www.youtube.com/c/DasPanzermuseum/videos


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2022)

Hier greift die Tagesschau die Sache mit der Cybersicherheit und dem bereits im Dezember 2021 kompilierten und in der Ukraine zum Einsatz gekommenen Wiper auf. Die schreiben sogar davon, dass man Teile bis in den April 2021 zurückverfolgen kann. Das untermauert einmal mehr meine These, dass dieser Angriffskrieg nicht nur von langer Hand geplant war, sondern obendrein all das politische Gerede von Putin und seinen Spießgesellen nichts als Lügen waren.









						IT-Sicherheit: Putins Cyber-Krieg
					

Unmittelbar vor Russlands Invasion hat Putin zum Cyberschlag ausgeholt, der über Monate vorbereitet worden war. Experten befürchten laut SWR, dass in Deutschland Schadsoftware eingeschleust wurde, die jederzeit aktiviert werden könnte.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hier greift die Tagesschau die Sache mit der Cybersicherheit und dem bereits im Dezember 2021 kompilierten und in der Ukraine zum Einsatz gekommenen Wiper auf. Die schreiben sogar davon, dass man Teile bis in den April 2021 zurückverfolgen kann. Das untermauert einmal mehr meine These, dass dieser Angriffskrieg nicht nur von langer Hand geplant war, sondern obendrein all das politische Gerede von Putin und seinen Spießgesellen nichts als Lügen waren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur woher wollen die wissen, dass der Staat das war und nicht eine unabhängige Hackergruppe?
EDIT: Es ist zwar naheliegend, dass der Staat dort auch gerne solche Methoden nutzt, aber das nachzuweisen wird schwer.


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2022)

Hackergruppen neigen in Friedenszeiten dazu ihre Taten in Geld umzuwandeln. Man hat nichts davon eine Software zu schreiben und zu installieren, dessen einzig realer Zweck die totale Zerstörung von Daten ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hackergruppen neigen in Friedenszeiten dazu ihre Taten in Geld umzuwandeln. Man hat nichts davon eine Software zu schreiben und zu installieren, dessen einzig realer Zweck die totale Zerstörung von Daten ist.


Ransomware ist noch verhältnismäßig neu, Zerstörung von Daten schon älter.  Es ist für einige ein Spaß, einfach nur Schaden anzurichten.


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2022)

Es kann auch eine privatwirtschaftlich agierende Hackergruppe sein, die im staatlichen Auftrag was zusammengeschustert hat. Diejenigen die soetwas schreiben, sind nicht mehr zwangsläufig diejenigen, die es Schlussendlich auch Einsetzen. Die seltsamen Blüten und Wunder der Arbeitsteilung und des Kapitalismus.

Abgesehen davon: https://www.borncity.com/blog/2022/...ussischen-gesundheitsministeriums-eindringen/
Wenn der Screenshot stimmt, dann: Windows 10, Office 2007 oder 2010 (lange EOL; zumal ab 2013 und bis 2003 waren andere Symbole), Google Chrome
Drei amerikanische Spitzenprodukte. Fehlt nur noch, dass ein Exchange-Server dahinterliegt, der den gleiche Jahreszahl wie das Office hat. Soviel zum sie haben ja Linux.


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ransomware ist noch verhältnismäßig neu, Zerstörung von Daten schon älter.  Es ist für einige ein Spaß, einfach nur Schaden anzurichten.


MAg alles sein. Ist aber sehr merkwürdig, dass die ihren "Spass" mit Ausbruch des Krieges zu suchen begannen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> MAg alles sein. Ist aber sehr merkwürdig, dass die ihren "Spass" mit Ausbruch des Krieges zu suchen begannen.


Weniger Ärger vom russischen Staat. Es gibt auch auch die Diskussion, ob dort Software von Unternehmen, die keine Geschäfte mehr in Ru machen, dort unlizenziert genutzt werden darf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn der Screenshot stimmt, dann: Windows 10, Office 2007 oder 2010 (lange EOL; zumal ab 2013 und bis 2003 waren andere Symbole), Google Chrome


Sind die Logos von Office 2010, 2007 hatte leicht andere Symbole.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Genauso schätze ich die Situation auch ein. Ind ich finde es schlimm, dass keine 100% Gewissheit herrschen.



Im Krieg stirbt die Wahrheit zuerst. Da muss man sich halt mit wenig zufriedengieben und, GANZ WICHTIG, sich darüber im klaren sein, was man nicht weiß. Bei Aussage gegen Aussage gilt nicht "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten", sondern "abwarten".

Z.B. die ukrainischen Anschuldigungen wegen Angriffen auf Zivilgebäude hätten die ersten Tage lang auch zu Propaganda aufgebauschte Einzelfälle sein können statt Kriegsverbrechen. Erst seit dem es immer an immer mehr Orten, auch deutlich abseits von Bodenkampfhandlungen geworden sind, kann man sie nicht mehr mit Versehen oder benachbarten militärischen Zielen erklären, sondern objektiv sagen, dass Russland Terrortaktiken zur Zermürbung der Zivilbevölkerung einsetzt. Aber in der ersten Kriegswoche wusste man nur, dass man zuwenig Informationen vorliegen hat. Leider haben einige aus diesem Mangel an Beweisen ein "Russland ist unschuldig, die Ukraine lügt" gemacht, was zu dem Zeitpunkt genausowenig belegt werden konnte und sich letztlich als falsch herausstellte.




Zetta schrieb:


> Habe Infos von meinem Cousin der bei Infineon arbeitet. Anscheinend kommen desaströs schwere Zeiten auf den Halbleiter-Markt zu, welche Corona wie ein Witz aussehen lassen werden. Russland hat einen totalen Exportstopp für Edelgase verhängt
> ...
> Edit 2: Laut meinem Cousin
> ...
> Es kommen sehr harte Zeiten auf uns zu...



Kein Ahnung, welche Hintertür von Infineon dein Cousin nachts bewacht, aber ASML hat schon lange klargestellt, dass ukrainische Edelgase nur für die Herstellung einiger Anlagen, aber nicht für den Betrieb, benötigt wurden, dass die Mengen winzig waren im Vergleich zum Weltmarkt und zum Budget für diese Anlagen und dass 50% sowieso von weiterhin verfügbaren Lieferanten bezogen wurden.

Also falls du darauf hoffst, mit solchen Märchen den AMD-Kurs bis zur Zen-4-Vorstellung auf ein investitionsfreundliches Maß zu drücken: Fail.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In der Ukraine wurden ja Waffen an die normale Bevölkerung ausgegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass den russischen Soldaten das bekannt ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die nicht die normalen ukrainischen Uniformen haben.



Du gehst, wie so oft, vom falschen aus. Zumindest die Milizen in diversen Fernsehberichten werden nicht nur mit Waffen, sondern auch mit Schutzausrüstung aka Uniform (nur ohne / mit abweichenden Abzeichen) ausgestattet. Sie sind also sehr leicht von Zivilisten zu unterscheiden.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man eine AK-74 auch nicht in der Handtasche versteckt und potentielle Träger einer solchen nicht auf 10 km Entfernung mit Artillerie und Raketen neutralisieren muss, wo weder eine eindeutige Feinerkennung noch präzise Treffer möglich sind.

.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist geschenkt, aber das Titelbild zeigt eine SU-34 ("Entenschnauze" mit erkennbarem Doppelcockpit und nebeneinander sitzenden Piloten) mit der Unterschrift SU-35.
> Kopfschüttel...
> So viel zu der immer größer werdenden "Expertenschar" in den Medien...



Oben steht mehr oder minder "RTL" drüber und unten was von "Amphibienschiffen" drunter und du erwartest, das da jemand Wikipedia bedienen kann  ?




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Seine letzte Ansprache klang wie die eines verzweifelten Diktators kurz vorm Ende. Er hat sich insbesondere über die Oligarchen im Ausland beschwert. Weiteren Gerüchten zur Folge, haben letztere ein Kopfgeld auf ihn gesetzt.



Nur weil man paranoid ist, das nicht ...




Lotto schrieb:


> Leider ist es bei Krieg so, dass je mehr eine Seite versucht Kollateralschäden zu verhindern / Menschenrechte nicht zu verletzeten desto langsamer das Vorrankommen und desto höher die eigenen Verluste. Das ist vor allem für die Seite schwer, die sich auf fremden Territorium befindet.



Einfach das fremde Territorium verlassen. Das reduziert die eigenen Verluste und die Kriegsverbrechen praktisch auf null.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei die Amis ja nie Japan besetzen wollten. Und hätten sie vorher gewußt, wie verheerend die Waffen sind, hätten sie die wohl nicht dort eingesetzt. Klar es gab wohl Atom-Tests, aber dabei sind keine Zivilisten gestorben.



Ne, weil keine da waren. Aber die direkten Zerstörungen wussten man sehr gut schon vor dem ersten Abwurf Bescheid und 101% vor dem zweiten. (Krebsrisiko ETWAS weniger gut, aber das spielt bei den Todeszahlen von Hiroshima und Nagasaki eine untergeordnete Rolle)
Wer darüber damals noch nicht so viel wusste: Die Sowjetunion. Deswegen hat man es ihr vorgeführt. Und auch gleich, dass man so etwas nicht nur einmal kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin da zweigeteilt.
> Einerseits war die Landung in Europa sehr verlustreich an Soldaten gewesen. Wenn man also Japan in die Knie zwingen will, hätte man dort ebenfalls eine Landung auf der japanischen Insel machen müssen. Wieder mit hohen Verlusten an soldaten.



In Europa landete man, um Frankreich und Benelux von den Deutschen zu befreien. Wen hätte man in Japan von wem befreien sollen?




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir, ein bisschen nachdenklich, ein bisschen angefressen, vor allem aber auch ziemlich hilflos:
> 
> Wir beobachten auf der Arbeit gerade eine ziemlich merkwürdige Tendenz. Nämlich dass Geflüchtete aus der Ukraine z.T. sowohl rechtlich, als auch von Ehrenamtlichen bzw. Hilfswilligen besser behandelt werden als sonstige Geflüchtete. Also ich verstehe ja, dass vielen Leuten die Situation der Ukrainer besonders nahe geht, der Krieg ist ja schließlich auch brandaktuell und voll im Gange. Und weil es so frisch und akut ist, die Situation für die ukrainischen Geflüchteten etwas anders ist...
> Aber irgendwie ist es schon eine echt weirde Situation, wenn Leute ankommen, z.B. Malbücher für Kinder spenden wollen, aber sagen "Nur für die ukrainischen Kinder!". Und wenn wir dann sagen, "entweder für alle Kinder oder gar nicht!", dann packt die Hälfte der Leute ihre Sachen wieder zusammen und geht.
> Oder ein Angebot für eine Kinder-Ferienfreizeit seitens eines bekannteren Trägers, das wir abgelehnt haben weil nur für ukrainische Kinder gedacht. Nicht, dass wir es den ukrainischen Kids nicht gönnen würden, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber für die Kinder aus anderen Ländern, die bei uns rumlungern, weil man ihnen im Gegensatz zu den ukrainischen Kids nicht sofort Schul- und sogar Kita-Plätze organisiert und keine tollen Freizeitangebote macht, interessiert sich halt niemand...



Nur wenn sie ausnahmsweise mal Mitleid mit jemandem haben, bleiben Rassisten dennoch Rassisten.
.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ransomware ist noch verhältnismäßig neu, Zerstörung von Daten schon älter.  Es ist für einige ein Spaß, einfach nur Schaden anzurichten.



Nur hat die "for the lulz"-Fraktion normalerweise deutlich weniger Kenntnisse. Wer soviel mehr Aufwand und Expertise investiert, muss diese irgendwie finanziert bekommen. Entweder durch Lösegelder oder von einem Auftraggeber. Ersteres ist in dem Fall ausgeschlossen, die Zahl potentieller Auftraggeber mit dem Interesse "mach die Ukraine platt!" eng gefasst. Man kann, gerade in Anbetracht der letztlich geringen Erfolge der Attacke, natürlich eine false-flag-Verschwörungstheorie spinnen, aber wenn man derartige, beliebig eskalierbare "der wollte täuschen"-Spiralen weglässt, landet man bei Russland.

Was ich jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wahnsinnig interessant finde. Dass Russland Angriffe auf die Ukraine schon vor dem Februar 2022 geplant hat, sollte man spätestens seit 2014 wissen. Was spielt es da für eine Rolle, ob sie 2021 mäßig wirkungsvolle Cyberattacken vorbereitet haben oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Europa landete man, um Frankreich und Benelux von den Deutschen zu befreien. Wen hätte man in Japan von wem befreien sollen?


Wenn man Japan militärisch hätte schlagen wollen, hätte man die Insel besetzen müssen, genauso wie man Deutschland am Ende eingenommen und besetzt hatte.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, weil keine da waren. Aber die direkten Zerstörungen wussten man sehr gut schon vor dem ersten Abwurf Bescheid und 101% vor dem zweiten. (Krebsrisiko ETWAS weniger gut, aber das spielt bei den Todeszahlen von Hiroshima und Nagasaki eine untergeordnete Rolle)


Das wahre Ausmaß dieser Katastrophe konnte vorher niemand einschätzen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer darüber damals noch nicht so viel wusste: Die Sowjetunion. Deswegen hat man es ihr vorgeführt. Und auch gleich, dass man so etwas nicht nur einmal kann.


Man wollte ein Exemple statuieren. Damit die Sowjetunion eingeschüchtert ist.
"Seht her wir haben die Atombombe! Und wir sind bereit sie einzusetzen!"


----------



## Lotto (19. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einfach das fremde Territorium verlassen. Das reduziert die eigenen Verluste und die Kriegsverbrechen praktisch auf null.



Ja Weltfrieden wünschen wir uns alle, kann aber aus logischen Gründen leider niemals Realität werden. Man muss das halt einsehen, Träumereien bringen einen auch nicht weiter oder machen irgendwas ungeschehen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Biden hat China wieder vor einer Unterstützung Russlands gewarnt: Biden stellt China vor die Wahl

Der chinesische Präsident streitet ab Russland zu unterstützen. Aber eines ist klar: sanktioniert man China, hat das für die Weltwirtschaft, global gesehen, noch deutlich größere Folgen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. März 2022)

Nachrichten sind die Hölle aktuell...

Das dämliche Drama um COBRAs. Liefern die Amis nun welche im neuen 800 Mio Paket, oder haben sie welche geliefert und liefern keine neuen? Der eine sagt so, der andere so, in der Notiz dazu vom Weißen Haus keine Rede von neuen Lieferungen, der Spiegel stellt einen Artikel heute Online (Paywall) der jedoch suggeriert, dass neue Geräte geliefert werden.

Und das ist nur ein Sachverhalt aus dem Westen - schonden kriegt man in der derzeitigen Hysterie nicht richtig aufbereitet.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

@hoffgang : Du meinst sicherlich die Radarsysteme, oder?
Artillerieortungsradar COBRA
Weil es gibt auch noch Kampfhubschrauber mit der Bezeichnung. Aber die würden sie wohl nicht liefern.


----------



## Tekkla (19. März 2022)

Nach Rede Putins: Vorbereitung einer weiteren "Säuberung"?
					

In einer Rede an die Regierung hat Russlands Präsident Putin massive Drohungen gegen Kriegsgegner ausgestoßen. Der Osteuropa-Experte Meister sagt, Putin bereite sein Land damit auf möglicherweise noch härtere Repressionen vor.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Immer mehr Anzeichen für meine These, dass es bei Putin vorwärts nimmer aber rückwärts immer geht. :puke:


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2022)

Das wird der Iwan auf die Dauer nicht durchhalten,
schon alleine mit den Sanktionen,
wird früher oder später das Land kollabierern.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird der Iwan auf die Dauer nicht durchhalten,
> schon alleine mit den Sanktionen,
> wird früher oder später das Land kollabierern.


...hoffen wir, dass die Ukraine lange genug durchhält...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> ...hoffen wir, dass die Ukraine lange genug durchhält...


Was heißt durchhalten?
Umso länger das geht umso mehr wird die Ukraine zerstört. Wenn die dann gewinnen, haben die trotzdem nichts mehr. Ist leider so. Immer mehr Leute gehen da weg, sofern sie gelassen werden. Ob die dann in den Schrotthaufen zurückkehren ist so die Frage.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. März 2022)

Du glaubst doch nicht, das die Ukraine nicht von einigen Staaten nach dem Krieg kräftig unterstützt wird beim Wiederaufbau. Es wird bestimmt schon ein "Marshall Plan" gestrickt, um den Weizenlieferanten von Europa/Afrika nach dem Krieg wieder aufzubauen ... den Weizenpreis hat man dann dadurch auch gleich wieder unter Kontrolle, denn solche Aufbaumaßnahmen sind nie ohne Eigennutz. Das Deutschland(West) damals auch vom ehemaligen Feind kräftig unterstützt wurde beim Wiederaufbau fand ja auch nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe statt.


----------



## Tekkla (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Umso länger das geht umso mehr wird die Ukraine zerstört. Wenn die dann gewinnen, haben die trotzdem nichts mehr.


Nope. Wenn die "gewinnen" bzw eher nicht verlieren, dann werden die vom Westen neu aufgebaut. Die werden einen Marshallplan 2.0 bekommen. Die werden dann das sein, was wir in D nach dem WWII waren - das Bollwerk gegen die stalinistische Tyrannei.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was heißt durchhalten?
> Umso länger das geht umso mehr wird die Ukraine zerstört. Wenn die dann gewinnen, haben die trotzdem nichts mehr. Ist leider so. Immer mehr Leute gehen da weg, sofern sie gelassen werden. Ob die dann in den Schrotthaufen zurückkehren ist so die Frage.


Wenn die Ukraine gewinnt, wird der Westen Selenskyj auf Händen tragen und  ihm alles geben, was er will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope. Wenn die "gewinnen" bzw eher nicht verlieren, dann werden die vom Westen neu aufgebaut. Die werden einen Marshallplan 2.0 bekommen. Die werden dann das sein, was wir in D nach dem WWII waren - das Bollwerk gegen die stalinistische Tyrannei.


Wenn Russland das zulässt. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, denn die Gebiete im Osten der Ukraine werden vermutlich weiterhin von Russland kontrolliert. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Ukraine diese wieder kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn Russland das zulässt. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, denn die Gebiete im Osten der Ukraine werden vermutlich weiterhin von Russland kontrolliert. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Ukraine diese wieder kontrollieren kann.


Wenn Russland es nicht schafft, die Ukraine einzunehmen, werden sie Probleme bekommen, die besetzen Gebiete auf Dauer zu halten und irgendwann werden sie abziehen. Das muss nicht nächste Woche sein, das kann auch Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann ist es so weit.
Russland ist ja jetzt schon die Lachnummer in der Weltgeschichte.
Und die wollen eine militärische Großmacht sein?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. März 2022)

Exakt den was dieser Krieg den Ukrainern gezeigt hat das der momentane russische Staat nicht wirklich ein Bruderstaat ist so wie er sich selbst bezeichnet ... zynischer Weise selbst jetzt noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Russland es nicht schafft, die Ukraine einzunehmen, werden sie Probleme bekommen, die besetzen Gebiete auf Dauer zu halten und irgendwann werden sie abziehen. Das muss nicht nächste Woche sein, das kann auch Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann ist es so weit.
> Russland ist ja jetzt schon die Lachnummer in der Weltgeschichte.
> *Und die wollen eine militärische Großmacht sein?*


Nun ja, so drastisch polemisch würde ich das nicht ausdrücken, sonst hätte man die selbe Aussage wohl auch nach den "(militärischen) Erfolgen" in Korea, Vietnam, Irak (tendiert inzwischen ja recht offen Richtung Theran) und Afghanistan über die USA treffen können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Russland es nicht schafft, die Ukraine einzunehmen, werden sie Probleme bekommen, die besetzen Gebiete auf Dauer zu halten und irgendwann werden sie abziehen. Das muss nicht nächste Woche sein, das kann auch Jahre dauern, aber irgendwann ist es so weit.


Krim, Donbass & Co werden sich da aber wehren, sodass es dann innerhalb der Ukraine wieder rumort, so wie die letzten Jahre auch. Und das wird dann für einen Dauerkonflikt sorgen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn Russland das zulässt. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, denn die Gebiete im Osten der Ukraine werden vermutlich weiterhin von Russland kontrolliert. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Ukraine diese wieder kontrollieren kann.


Die bekommen die Gebiete nicht gehalten. Und wenn sie es versuchen, dann nur unter Einsatz massiver Mittel. Das würde aber an Wahnsinn grenzen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, so drastisch polemisch würde ich das nicht sehen, sonst hätte man die selbe Aussage wohl auch nach Korea, Vietnam, Irak (tendiert ja inzwischen recht deutlich Richtung Theran) und Afghanistan über die USA treffen können.


Militärisch haben die USa den Feldzug problemlos gewonnen. Nur waren sie nie in der Lage, das Land auch zu kontrollieren, weil sie dafür nie einen Plan ausgearbeitet haben.
Das hat man im Irak am Deutlichsten gesehen. Bis nach Bagdad marschieren war einfach, danach wurde es peinlich.
Die Russen schaffen aber eben nicht mal das. Sie werden aktuell von einem ehemaligen Boxweltmeister und einem ehemaligen Komiker zum Narren gehalten.
Ich wäre jetzt gerne mal Mäuschen im Kreml.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Militärisch haben die USa den Feldzug problemlos gewonnen. Nur waren sie nie in der Lage, das Land auch zu kontrollieren, weil sie dafür nie einen Plan ausgearbeitet haben.
> Das hat man im Irak am Deutlichsten gesehen. Bis nach Bagdad marschieren war einfach, danach wurde es peinlich.
> Die Russen schaffen aber eben nicht mal das. Sie werden aktuell von einem ehemaligen Boxweltmeister und einem ehemaligen Komiker zum Narren gehalten.
> Ich wäre jetzt gerne mal Mäuschen im Kreml.


Nur sind rein militärische Erfolge halt nur ein Teil des Kuchens und für die muss man halt nicht mal unbedingt eine "Großmacht" sein um sie zu schaffen, sofern man nicht gerade Großmachtsfantasien im Stil Roms oder Hitlers hat, sondern die ehr lokalerer Natur sind.

Die Kunst besteht halt am Ende doch dadrin das was man erobert hat auch auf irgend eine weise im eigenen Interesse stabil zu halten.

Davon abgesehen, in Korea und Vietnam haben sie es eben auch nicht mal den militärischen Teil auf die Reihe bekommen, weshalb ja auch noch mitgenannt habe.


----------



## Tekkla (19. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, in Korea und Vietnam haben sie es eben auch nicht mal militärisch auf die Reihe bekommen, weshalb ja auch noch mitgenannt habe.


Damals wurden beide Länder von Russland und auch China mit Waffen und Know-How unterstützt. Das ist die gleiche Situation wie jetzt; nur mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen und der geeinten westlichen Welt, die die Ukraine unterstützt.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, in Korea und Vietnam haben sie es eben auch nicht mal militärisch auf die Reihe bekommen, weshalb ja auch noch mitgenannt habe.


Na ja, Vietnam war ja das Problem der Franzosen. Die haben den Arsch zusammen gekniffen.
Und in Korea haben die Siegermächte Japan rausgeworfen und zwei Staaten gegründet. Nachdem sie dann abgezogen sind, hat Nord Korea den Süden überfallen und die USa haben geholfen. Das ist meilenweit von einem Angriffskrieg entfernt, den du im Irak gesehen hast.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Militärisch haben die USa den Feldzug problemlos gewonnen. Nur waren sie nie in der Lage, das Land auch zu kontrollieren, weil sie dafür nie einen Plan ausgearbeitet haben.
> Das hat man im Irak am Deutlichsten gesehen. Bis nach Bagdad marschieren war einfach, danach wurde es peinlich.


Wobei man dazu sagen muß, dass es bei der Einnahme des Iraks, praktisch keine Gegenwehr der irakischen Armee gab. Die waren vorher schon demoralisiert. U.a. weil sie schon monatelang keinen Sold mehr bekommen hatten.

Erst später gab es im asymmetrischen Krieg Gegenwehr durch Partisanen und Selbstmordattentäter.
Und darauf sind die Amis gar nicht klar gekommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also zumindest der seriösere Teil unserer Medien (ukrainisch kann ich nicht) berichtet nur darüber, dass Putin den Angriffskrieg schon fast verloren hat. Das ist aber was ganz anderes als ein ukrainischer Sieg. Es gibt praktisch keine ukrainischen Rückeroberungen und es gibt auch kaum Gerät, mit dem diese möglich wären. Von einem Gegenangriff zur Sicherung von Krim und Donbass sowie einem Sturz des Kriegsverbrechers ganz zu schweigen, da nützen einem Guerillataktiken überhaupt nichts. Die FARC wurde jahrzehntelang nicht geschlagen, gewonnen hat sie trotzdem nicht.


Ich frage mich wo die ganzen ukrainischen Reservisten sind? Das sollen doch angeblich 900000 sein.
Wenn die alle mobilisiert würden, müßten sie auch Gebiete zurückerobern können.
Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wieviele russische Kräfte nachrücken.
Aus Belarus könnten sich auch noch Truppen einmischen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja Weltfrieden wünschen wir uns alle, kann aber aus logischen Gründen leider niemals Realität werden. Man muss das halt einsehen, Träumereien bringen einen auch nicht weiter oder machen irgendwas ungeschehen.



Diese "logischen Gründe" nennen der Rest der Welt "Kriegstreiber", nicht "Träumereien" und während es stimmt, dass der Rest der Welt sie leider nicht aus selbiger schaffen kann, gilt das nicht für die Kriegstreiber selbst, aus deren Perspektive du argumentiert hast. Wenn alle Frieden wollen, gibt es Frieden. Wenn alle bis auf einen Frieden wollen, liegt die Entscheidung bei dem einen.

Im Moment wollen alle bis auf Putin Frieden.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Nach Rede Putins: Vorbereitung einer weiteren "Säuberung"?
> 
> 
> In einer Rede an die Regierung hat Russlands Präsident Putin massive Drohungen gegen Kriegsgegner ausgestoßen. Der Osteuropa-Experte Meister sagt, Putin bereite sein Land damit auf möglicherweise noch härtere Repressionen vor.
> ...



Mittlerweile muss man leider attestieren, dass Sicherheit für Osteuropa (und Westasien, for that matter) mit Putin gar nicht mehr erreicht werden kann, sondern nur ohne ihn. Solange er nicht abgesetzt wird, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis von russischem Boden der nächste Krieg ausgeht und ich fürchte, diese Zeit ist kürzer als eine Absetzung auf normalem biologischem Wege.




Steamhammer schrieb:


> ...hoffen wir, dass die Ukraine lange genug durchhält...



Bis der russische Militäraparat kollabiert würde es ohne zivilen Aufstände Jahrzehnte dauern. Mit Ausnahme einiger sehr moderner Elektronik, die aber nur eine sehr kleine Rolle für die Kampfhandlungen spielt, ist die Versorgung der russichen Truppen komplett autonom. 

Wir können Wirtschaftskraft, Lebensstandard, Forschung und Wissenschaft mit Sanktionen in die Steinzeit zurücksetzen, Ja. Und damit Russland ohne Gewalteinsatz auf ein Jahrhundert hinaus zum dem 3. Weltland machen, dass die russische Armee gerade mit viel Gewalteinsatz in der Ukraine erschafft. Aber wenn Putin das nicht kümmert, und das tut es offensichtlich nicht, stoppt das den Krieg nicht. 

Ziel ist es, dass die Bedingungen in Russland sich so offensichtlich verschlechtern, dass es Putin kümmern muss oder andere vor Ort sich um ihn kümmern, aber rein militärisch könnte dieser Konflikt sehr lange weiterlaufen. Guck dir Syrien an: Das ist zwar auf die Nachrichtenpriorität "Tagesschau Minute >16" gerutscht, aber es ist nach 11 Jahren immer noch Krieg. Lybien geht es kaum besser. Und dabei sind das für ausländische Mächte nur Nebensächlichkeiten, für die man maximal den kleinen Finger bewegt.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn Russland das zulässt. Das halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, denn die Gebiete im Osten der Ukraine werden vermutlich weiterhin von Russland kontrolliert. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Ukraine diese wieder kontrollieren kann.



Wenn Russland den Krieg verliert (und gewinnen können sie ihn kaum noch) dann bleibt ihnen gar nichts anderes übrig, als das zuzulassen. Zwar ohne Donbass und Krim, deren Rückeroberung ist noch lange nicht in Sichtweite, aber wo auch immer die Grenzen am Ende gezogen werden - westlich davon wird es steil bergauf gehen.

Ich bin zwar normalerweise ein Kritiker der meisten EU-Erweiterungen. Aber Fakt ist dass die Ukraine unsere Werte gegen einen Kriegstreiber verteidigt, der mit seinem Bruch des Völkerrechts eigentlich uns einschüchtern will. Das wir der Ukraine diese von außen im negativen Sinne aufgezwungene Schicksalsgemeinschaft mit den EU- und NATO-Staaten auch von aus im positiven Sinne gewähren, sobald das möglich ist ohne einen dritten Weltkrieg auszulösen, ist in meinen Augen selbstverständlich.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Die bekommen die Gebiete nicht gehalten. Und wenn sie es versuchen, dann nur unter Einsatz massiver Mittel. Das würde aber an Wahnsinn grenzen.



Wieso sollten sie ein Problem haben, diese Gebiete zu halten? Die Ukraine VERTEIDIGT sich erfolgreich mit Guerillataktiken. Aber auf die Art kann man keine Eroberungen durchführen. Und es gibt im Möchtegern-Neurussland und auf der Krim nur noch sehr wenig lokalen Widerstand, der Putin um die Ohren fliegen könnte. Diese Gebiete waren zwar nicht russisch, als Russland dort einmarschiert ist. Aber nachdem die meisten Ukrainer vertrieben oder inhaftiert wurden, sind sie heute mehrheitlich russisch und damit leicht zu kontrollieren, zumal gut vorbereitet ist.

Um so etwas zu erobern müsste der Westen die Ukraine ganz massiv mit schwerem Gerät aufrüsten oder aber Putin müsste seine komplette Armee in der Ukraine verheizen, ohne etwas zu bewirken. Beide Varianten erfordern, dass viele Entscheidungsträger sehr, sehr dumme Fehler machen. Der Donbass könnte vielleicht im weiteren Verlauf im Rahmen von Friedensverhandlungen gegen irgend ein anderes Geschenk an Russland an die Ukraine zurückfallen. Aber eine Rückgabe der Krim erfordert entweder eine Eingreifen der Weltgeschmeinschaft inklusive China und Indien (lol) oder aber einen Sturz Putins durch interne Kräfte unter vollkommener Zerstreuung der militärischen Kontrolle. Nicht ganz ausgeschlossen, aber vorerst mehr Traum denn Hoffnung.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (19. März 2022)

Was haltet Ihr hiervon: node-ipc ???

Ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll, da die Bürger Rußlands mit Putin in einen Topf geworfen werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon: node-ipc ???
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll, da die Bürger Rußlands mit Putin in einen Topf geworfen werden.


Ordentlich dumm von dem, denn das bestätigt Putin - alle sind gegen Russland und deren Bürger, auch wenn die Putin gar nicht mögen erleben sie die Folgen. Erzeugt nur noch mehr Wut und die wird hier kein bisschen helfen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Wir kennen auch viele Russen und es gibt solche und solche.
Es gibt ja auch unter Deutschen welche die Trump gut finden.
Und unter Trump Anhängern (vor allem QAnon Idioten) die mit Putin symphatisieren.
Man muß darauf achten zu differenzieren wie fast immer im Leben.
Es gibt nicht nur schwarz-weiß, sondern viele Graustufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir kennen auch viele Russen und es gibt solche und solche.
> Es gibt ja auch unter Deutschen welche die Trump gut finden.


Ich fand den auch gut, nur die Sache mit dem Kapitol hat mich massiv geärgert.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und unter Trump Anhängern (vor allem QAnon Idioten) die mit Putin symphatisieren.


Betreiben die zufällig auch Just Right? Da habe ich vor kurzem auch ne Sendung gehört, die da recht Pro-Putin war.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß darauf achten zu differenzieren wie fast immer im Leben.
> Es gibt nicht nur schwarz-weiß, sondern viele Graustufen.


Nur wird das bei den Maßnahmen nicht gemacht. Die meisten Saktionen oder Vergeltungsmaßnahmen von Privatfirmen treffen alle und damit zwangsläufig die falschen. Und das meist schlimmer als die, die sie eigentlich treffen wollen.


----------



## Poulton (19. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon: node-ipc ???
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll, da die Bürger Rußlands mit Putin in einen Topf geworfen werden.


An Dummheit schwerlich zu überbieten. Vorallem erweißt man damit FOSS einen Bärendienst, da man dann davon ausgehen muss, dass nach Lust und Laune der oder des Entwicklers, nur Aufgrund einer ungefähr bestimmten Herkunft/Region, die eigenen Daten manipuliert oder unbrauchbar gemacht werden.
Besser wäre es gewesen, es ähnlich dem Entwickler von Notepad++ zu machen und den Versionen teilweise entsprechende Namen zu geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> An Dummheit schwerlich zu überbieten. Vorallem erweißt man damit FOSS einen Bärendienst, da man dann davon ausgehen muss, dass nach Lust und Laune der oder des Entwicklers, nur Aufgrund einer ungefähr bestimmten Herkunft/Region, die eigenen Daten manipuliert oder unbrauchbar gemacht werden.


Das Problem gibt es aber mit proprietärer Software auch und der Vorteil freier Software ist, dass es technisch und rechtlich möglich ist, einen Fork zu erstellen, der den Schwachsinn nicht macht.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur wird das bei den Maßnahmen nicht gemacht. Die meisten Saktionen oder Vergeltungsmaßnahmen von Privatfirmen treffen alle und damit zwangsläufig die falschen. Und das meist schlimmer als die, die sie eigentlich treffen wollen.


So ist das leider bei vielen Sanktionen. Die betreffen ganze Länder und eben auch deren Bevölkerung.
Aber das ist wohl auch mit das Ziel dabei. Und dann darauf hoffen, wenn es der Bevölkerung zunehmend schlechter geht, dass der Gegner einlenkt. Bzw es zu Aufständen und Unruhen kommt welche wohlmöglich das System stürzen.
Ich finde auch das Ausschließen von russischen Sportlern usw nicht gut. Nur weil sie Russen sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist wohl auch mit das Ziel dabei. Und dann darauf hoffen, wenn es der Bevölkerung zunehmend schlechter geht, dass der Gegner einlenkt. Bzw es zu Aufständen und Unruhen kommt welche wohlmöglich das System stürzen.
> Ich finde auch das Ausschließen von russischen Sportlern usw nicht gut. Nur weil sie Russen sind.


Nur tut es genau das Gegenteil. Es bestätigt Putin und bringt Leute eher hinter ihn.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur tut es genau das Gegenteil. Es bestätigt Putin und bringt Leute eher hinter ihn.


Weiß man noch nicht. Wenn immer mehr Russen mitbekommen, dass er als Kriegstreiber die Ursache des Ganzen ist,  wird er vielleicht dafür mehr Antipathien bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weiß man noch nicht. Wenn immer mehr Russen mitbekommen, dass er als Kriegstreiber die Ursache des Ganzen ist,  wird er vielleicht dafür mehr Antipathien bekommen.


Dass da Krieg in der Ukraine ist, ist eigentlich seit 2014 bekannt. Wer das in Russland bis heute nicht geschnallt hat, wird es auch jetzt nicht verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass da Krieg in der Ukraine ist, ist eigentlich seit 2014 bekannt. Wer das in Russland bis heute nicht geschnallt hat, wird es auch jetzt nicht verstehen.


Schon die aktuelle Putin Propaganda vergessen? Von den bösen Nazis in der Ukraine welche Genozid an russischen Bürgern begehen? Die meisten Russen glauben das noch, weil sie keine anderen Infos bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon die aktuelle Putin Propaganda vergessen? Von den bösen Nazis in der Ukraine welche Genozid an russischen Bürgern begehen? Die meisten Russen glauben das noch, weil sie keine anderen Infos bekommen.


Dann sind sie selbst schuld. Es gibt noch immer erreichbare Websites und auch Nachrichtensendungen in russisch auf Kurzwelle.
Und zudem: Mit Asow gibt es da definitiv Leute, die einen Knall haben und das an anderen gewaltsam auslassen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sind sie selbst schuld. Es gibt noch immer erreichbare Websites und auch Nachrichtensendungen in russisch auf Kurzwelle.


Du hast wohl immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Großteil der russischen Bevölkerung nur Staatsfernsehen guckt und älter ist.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und zudem: Mit Asow gibt es da definitiv Leute, die einen Knall haben und das an anderen gewaltsam auslassen.


Sicher gibt es auch ultra Rechte in der Ukraine. Sind aber trotzdem keine Nazis. Und schon gar nicht in der Regierung wie Putin es behauptet.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann sind sie selbst schuld. Es gibt noch immer erreichbare Websites und auch Nachrichtensendungen in russisch auf Kurzwelle.
> Und zudem: Mit Asow gibt es da definitiv Leute, die einen Knall haben und das an anderen gewaltsam auslassen.


Mit den Islamistischen Mördern aus Tschetschenien unter Putins Befehl ist aber alles cool. Was RyzA noch vergessen hat die ukrainische Biowaffen und Atombombenforschung.^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast wohl immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Großteil der russischen Bevölkerung nur Staatsfernsehen guckt und älter ist.


Daran kann ich halt nichts ändern und will es ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht. Wer nur das anschaut, was der eigene Staat einem zeigt, bekommt man eben nur das mit. Dann werden diese Leute aber noch eher Putin unterstützen, da sie das da besonders eingetrichtert bekommen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es auch ultra Rechte in der Ukraine. Sind aber trotzdem keine Nazis. Und schon gar nicht in der Regierung wie Putin es behauptet.


Nazi hin oder her - die NPD halte ich für ungefährlicher als Asow. Angeblich sollen die sich auch an den Kampfhandlungen beteiligen, aber ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob das stimmt, halte es aber für plausibel.
EDIT: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiment_Asow
Ist echt gruselig, was da so alles abgeht.


Rolk schrieb:


> Mit den Islamistischen Mördern aus Tschetschenien unter Putins Befehl ist aber alles cool.


Daran ist meines Erachtens gar nichts cool.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

> Mit Beginn des russisch-ukrainischen Krieges ist auch der Umgang beider Seiten mit Kriegsgefangenen zum Thema geworden. Während Russland im Zuge seiner Bemühungen, den Krieg zu bagatellisieren, auch mit Informationen zu Gefangenen sparsam umgeht, ist die Ukraine in die Offensive gegangen. Mehrmals wurden in Kiew Pressekonferenzen organisiert, in denen gefangene Russen sich zum Krieg und ihrer eigenen Situation äußerten. In einer davon saßen fünf sehr jung wirkende Soldaten in Tarnuniform am Tisch. Einer von ihnen äußerte Respekt vor der ukrainischen Armee: „Sie kämpfen wie die Tiere. Ein starkes Volk. Sie machen unsere Konvois zu Kleinholz.“ Man habe hohe Verluste erlitten.
> 
> Danach sagte der Soldat, niemand habe ihn zu diesen Aussagen gezwungen. „Ich befinde mich freiwillig hier (auf der Pressekonferenz), und wir wollen der ganzen Welt erzählen, was hier vor sich geht.“ Man sei in den Krieg geschickt worden „wegen irgendeines Putin, der die Welt belügt, hier gebe es keine Wehrpflichtigen“. Anfangs hatte Moskau behauptet, es würden keine Wehrdienstleistenden in die Ukraine geschickt. „Aber hier sitzen wir jetzt, fünf Wehrpflichtige, und wir wollen nur eines: nach Hause.“ Er wolle „die ganze Ukraine um Entschuldigung bitten, dass ich (als Soldat) hier hergekommen bin“. Man sei „gezwungen“ worden. „Ich will diese Gewalt in diesem Land nicht. Ich schäme mich sehr.“ In einer anderen Konferenz mit etwas älteren Militärs fragte eine Journalistin, was die Soldaten „gefühlt“ hätten, als sie Städte und Dörfer angriffen. Nach langem Schweigen meldet sich einer zu Wort und sagt voller Bedrückung: „Offenbar waren wir Faschisten.“


Quelle: „Ich bitte die ganze Ukraine um Entschuldigung“

Leider kann man den Artikel nicht ganz lesen. Mir tun vor allem die jungen Soldaten Leid die belogen und dort sinnlos verheizt werden. Die sind teilweise im Alter meines Sohnes. Und im selben Alter habe ich damals auch Wehrdienst gemacht. Es ist echt eine Schande!

Nur nach Hause kommen brauchen sie nach diesen öffentlichen Aussagen wohl auch nicht mehr. Auch wenn sie wahr sind. Oder gerade deswegen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (19. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast wohl immer noch nicht begriffen, dass der Großteil der russischen Bevölkerung nur Staatsfernsehen guckt und älter ist.


Das junge russische Volk muss auf die Strasse,die alten Generationen spielen da keine Rolle.

Wenn sich Menschen in einem Land jahrelang vom Staatsoberhaupt verarschen lassen und untätig zuschauen was unter seiner Feder verzapft wurde und aktuell wird darf man sich über Sanktionen nicht wundern.

Unsere Russlanddeutschen haben hier auch ihr Kreuz zu tragen,Verwerfungen in der Familie und der alte Nationalstolz reißen tiefe Gräben.Das geht soweit das Kennzeichenhalter mit "Russia" abgebaut werden wegen Angst vor Vandalen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Hier mal ein Lied was sich damit auseinandergesetzt hat, dass damals im Vietnamkrieg das Durchschnittsalter der jungen Amerikaner 19 Jahre  war. Kann man auch auf die jungen Russen in der heutigen Ukraine übertragen.
Vom Vaterland betrogen und verheizt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJN850qHklw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen die sich auch an den Kampfhandlungen beteiligen, aber ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob das stimmt, halte es aber für plausibel.
> EDIT: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiment_Asow
> Ist echt gruselig, was da so alles abgeht.
> 
> Daran ist meines Erachtens gar nichts cool.


Die letzten "Böse-Buben"Eintragung der Asowtypen stammen übrigens aus 2018...ich hoffe bzw. vermute, dass mit Selenskys Wahl 2019 da etwas durchgewischt wurde. Mittlerweile unterstehen die dem Innenministerium un halten derzeit noch erfolgreich Mariupol gegen die Russen. Im Youtube,Twitter und Telegram findet man Videos von ihnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. März 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile unterstehen die dem Innenministerium un halten derzeit noch erfolgreich Mariupol gegen die Russen.


Und genau der Umstand, dass diese Gruppe jetzt irgendwie Teil des Staates ist, ist extrem gefährlich.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. März 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505260472492347395

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__





						There is no longer a railway connection between Ukraine and Belarus - head of Ukrzaliznytsia
					






					www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Bolek_und_Lolek schrieb:


> Ich halte das für Propaganda. Ein junger Soldat, welcher ein Traumata erlitten hat gibt sowas nicht von sich. Der ist fast nur am stottern oder antwortet nur kurz auf Fragen.


Kommt drauf an wie sie behandelt werden und wieviel Zeit dazwischen lag.


Bolek_und_Lolek schrieb:


> Er berichtet von ukrainischen Kämpfern die "wie Tiere kämpfen". Das waren bestimmt AZOV Truppen die zugedröhnt mit Drogen unterwegs waren.


Das die ukrainischen Truppen mit großer Gegenwehr und Willen kämpfen, betrifft wohl die ganze ukrainische Armee ,weil man das von vielen Orten hört. Und nicht nur von irgendwelchen zugedröhnten Irren.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2022)

Bolek_und_Lolek schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert jetzt dieser Krieg? Bei Traumatabewältigung durch Krieg spricht man von Monaten und Jahren.


Vielleicht hatten sie ja auch noch gar nicht so extreme Sachen gesehen, so das sie kein oder nur ein leichtes Trauma haben. Außerdem ist jeder Mensch anders... nicht jeder bekommt sofort ein Trauma.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon: node-ipc ???
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll, da die Bürger Rußlands mit Putin in einen Topf geworfen werden.



Wenn ein Staat angreift, ist es für ausstehende kaum möglich, zwischen Führung und Bevölkerung zu unterscheiden. Auch die Sanktionen treffen alle Russen. Aber: Ein Herrscher alleine macht auch keinen Angriffskrieg. Gemessen an der russischen Gesamtbevölkerung halten sich selbst die Proteste von einigen 10000 sehr in Grenzen. Putins Propaganda mag das teilweise erklären, aber keineswegs entschuldigen. Bevor die Mediensperrungen zunahmen, hatten Russen viele Möglichkeiten sich unabhängig zu informieren und auch jetzt haben sie online immer noch ettliche. Wer das nicht macht - kein Mitleid. Mitläufer aus Dummheit sind immer noch Mitläufer und bislang sieht es nicht so aus, als hätte Putin mehr als vielleicht 10-30% der Bevölkerung aktiv gegen sich. Aber es sind 100% der Ukrainer Opfer von weitaus schlimmeren Dingen als ein paar Sanktionen.

That being said: Viren sind immer eine ganz schlechte Idee und nichts anderes ist das, was im Link beschrieben wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. März 2022)

Bolek_und_Lolek schrieb:


> ... heisst, Nazis im Regierungsapparat. Oha.


Das kann ich so nicht sagen, aber alleine der Umstand, dass laut dem Wikipedia-Artikel die dem Innenministerium unterstehen zeigt mir, dass der Staat in der Ukraine diese gewalttätige Gruppe unterstützt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht sagen, aber alleine der Umstand, dass laut dem Wikipedia-Artikel die dem Innenministerium unterstehen zeigt mir, dass der Staat in der Ukraine diese gewalttätige Gruppe unterstützt.


jemanden unterstützen oder versuchen unter kontrolle zu bringen sind zwei paar schuhe.
nichtsdestotrotz stehe ich dem auch sehr kritisch gegenüber.

das macht im endeffekt aber dennoch nunmal nicht aus der regierung geschweige denn der kompletten ukraine und allen menschen dort ultranationalistische a****löcher.  und russland führt dennoch einen krieg gegen den kompletten souveränen staat. man hat sich nicht auf den donbass beschränkt (in dem ja über die jahre scheinbar tatsächlich auch viele zivilisten durch angriffe von rechtsextremistischen organisationen ermordet wurden), man greift einen kompletten staat an und macht dort teilweise komplette städte (mariupol z.b.) dem erdboden gleich und wiederholt dabei gebetsmühlenartig man würde keine zivilisten attackieren. russland bzw. putin ist komplett außer kontrolle und seine scheinheiligen begründungen führt er im grunde tagtäglich selbst ad absurdum.

und die propaganda des kremls muss man schon als peinlich bezeichnen. da wird sich nicht mal mühe gegeben. seit zig jahren sieht deren propaganda so aus: "das was wir gerade selbst machen, wie wir sind und uns verhalten, das verneinen wir einfach und werfen es unseren gegnern vor." viel mehr kommt da nicht rum, das ist einerseits bitter und andererseits reicht es offenbar um immernoch einen großteil der bevölkerung zu täuschen.

traurige schlimme zeiten (und dann haben wir auch noch zig menschen im westen, die sich aus allen quellen informieren können und dennoch an putins lippen hängen. haben wir schon bei trump gesehen, bei erdogan und co.. manche können/wollen nicht selbstständig denken und leben, sondern möchten einen vermeintlich "starken" mann, der ihnen ihr leben diktiert - absolut bitter und ein eingeständnis der eigenen lebensunfähigkeit).


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon: node-ipc ???
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das nicht so toll, da die Bürger Rußlands mit Putin in einen Topf geworfen werden.


Dummer und gefährlicher Aktionismus.
Der einzige Punkt in dem ich den Machern zustimmen muss ist, dass blind einfach immer die neuesten Version von verwendeten Bibliotheken nachzuladen auch keine Glanzleistung der betroffenen Entwickler ist. Aber dass das gerade im FOSS Bereich gang und gäbe ist war ihnen ja absolut bewusst. 


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Unsere Russlanddeutschen haben hier auch ihr Kreuz zu tragen,Verwerfungen in der Familie und der alte Nationalstolz reißen tiefe Gräben.


Übertriebener Nationalstolz auf das Herkunftsland der Eltern/Großeltern betrifft leider so gut wie alle Einwanderer der zweiten bis x-ten Generation in Deutschland. Daran ist der immer noch weit verbreitete Alltagsrassismus nicht gerade unschuldig.


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

> Nach Angaben der Stadtverwaltung der ukrainischen Stadt Mariupol haben russischen Streitkräfte in der vergangenen Woche mehrere Tausend Menschen gewaltsam aus der belagerten Stadt deportiert. "Die Besatzer haben illegal Menschen aus dem Stadtteil Livoberezhniy und aus dem Schutzraum des Sportklubs verschleppt, wo sich mehr als Tausend Menschen, hauptsächlich Frauen und Kinder, vor den ständigen Bombardierungen versteckt hatten", teilte der Stadtrat in einer Erklärung auf seinem Telegram-Kanal mit.
> 
> Die Agentur RIA Novosti berichtete letzte Woche unter Berufung auf Hilfsdienste, dass fast 300.000 Menschen, darunter etwa 60.000 Kinder, aus den Regionen Luhansk und Donbass sowie Mariupol nach Russland gekommen seien.


Quelle: Stadtrat von Mariupol: Einwohner nach Russland verschleppt

Die werden sicher nicht  darüber erfreut sein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. März 2022)

vielleicht hat sich einer so ein ding zugelegt und dann festgestellt, dass es unnütz ist...









						Zivile Drohnen aus Europa sind auf dem Weg in die Ukraine
					

Ein polnischer Hersteller sammelt die Fluggeräte, die der Bevölkerung im Kriegsgebiet helfen sollen




					www.derstandard.de
				



in kurz: die Firma sammelt Drohnen, arbeitet sie auf und schickt sie in die Ukraine.




__





						Drones for east | Spartaqs - Profesjonalne Wielozadaniowe dronoidy
					






					spartaqs.com


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Stadtrat von Mariupol: Einwohner nach Russland verschleppt
> 
> Die werden sicher nicht  darüber erfreut sein.


Es wird zu viel einseitige Propaganda in den Medien publiziert. An der Tatsache ändert sich nichts, Russland ist der Aggressor. Man sollte alle ihre Aktionen verurteilen. In diesem Fall, unschön für die Ukrainer, die nicht nach Russland wollen, sollen sie aber deswegen Raketenbeschüssen ausgesetzt sein?

Wer von der Propaganda der anderen Seite auch erfahren möchte, sollte sich diesen Link anschauen:
reddit.com/r/russia

Die sind bekloppt, aber man kann wenigstens die Quellen abgleichen.


----------



## Optiki (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin Propaganda vergessen? Von den bösen Nazis in der Ukraine welche Genozid an russischen Bürgern begehen? Die meisten Russen glauben das noch, weil sie keine anderen Infos bekommen.


Das sind doch alles nur vorgeschobene Sachen und die lassen sich immer neue Sachen einfallen, damit sie es rechtfertigen können. Putin will doch einfach nur wieder  die Macht über das Land haben und dann wird halt jeder Strohhalm gezogen (Nazis, schmutzige Bomben, Virusentwicklung usw.) damit sie es rechtfertigen können, aber sie werden das Land niemals mehr halten können. Putin hat nur noch seine Atombomben und die Tötung von Zivilbevölkerung um den Willen zu brechen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es auch ultra Rechte in der Ukraine. Sind aber trotzdem keine Nazis. Und schon gar nicht in der Regierung wie Putin es behauptet.


Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Rechte bei uns in der Bundewehr sind, aber deswegen ist noch lange keine Mehrheit in Deutschland rechts. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen die sich auch an den Kampfhandlungen beteiligen, aber ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob das stimmt, halte es aber für plausibel.


Die sind aktuell definitiv beteiligt  und sind vor allem um Mariupol aktiv. Angeblich haben sie auch am Wochenende die Bahnbrücke gesprengt und veröffentlichen regelmäßig Videos von Hinterhalten. Wie diese Einheit aktuell wirklich vom Staat unterstützt wird.  kann ich nicht sagen. Sollte der Krieg mal Enden, sollte der Westen definitiv deren Rolle untersuchen, auch im Zusammenhang mit den Kriegshandlungen der letzten Jahre. 


Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Das junge russische Volk muss auf die Strasse,die alten Generationen spielen da keine Rolle.


Das werden sie nicht machen, zumindest nicht in naher Zukunft. Sie haben die Lage akzeptiert und befreien wird sie keiner.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N917eVPyD4:215

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0NbACjnAlo:19

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es könnte höchstens Spannend werden, wenn wirklich die ganzen West-Unternehmen nicht mehr liefern und Asien keine Ersatz erstellen kann. Dann wird es keine Teile mehr für vorhandene Autos geben, keine Teile für Computer, keine Apple Geräte und ebenfalls auch keine Ersatzteile oder Maschinen für die Industrie. Da könnten auch die großen Minen stehen, weil keiner mehr etwas reparieren kann und neue gibt es auch nicht.

Jedoch werden findige Geschäftsleute halt über 3 Ländern weiterhin dahin exportieren. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und genau der Umstand, dass diese Gruppe jetzt irgendwie Teil des Staates ist, ist extrem gefährlich.


Leider geht es hier immer noch um einen Angriffskrieg von der zweitstärksten Armee der Welt, deswegen sind sie aktuell eine wichtige Schachfigur, würde man gegen die vorgehen, hätte man noch ein riesiges Problem an der Backe. So haben sie diese erstmal intrigiert und wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben. 

Zuletzt häufen sich die Meldung darüber, dass diese Einheit die Flucht von Ukrainern verhindern, aber dabei könnte es sich auch um gezielte Falschmeldung handeln, weil die Einheit gar nicht so Mannstark ist um ihre Stellungen zu halten und dann noch großflächig die Bevölkerung zurückzuhalten. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> einigen 10000


waren es zuletzt nicht angeblich nur 10k Leute anstatt mehre 10000


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In diesem Fall, unschön für die Ukrainer, die nicht nach Russland wollen, sollen sie aber deswegen Raketenbeschüssen ausgesetzt sein?


Angeblich wird ihnen der Ausweise entzogen und Smartphones kontrolliert. Ist halt immer die Frage, ob zu den Leuten rennen würdest, die gerade auf der anderen Seite deine Freunde und Familie wegbomben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sicher gibt es auch ultra Rechte in der Ukraine. Sind aber trotzdem keine Nazis. Und schon gar nicht in der Regierung wie Putin es behauptet.


Zumindest sehen sich einige der rechten Gruppierungen und Parteien, die sich eben zum Teil auch offiziell anerkannte und integrierte Parteimilizen halten, in der Tradition von Stepan Bandera und seiner faschistischen und im zweiten WK mit den deutschen Faschisten kollaborierenden OUN. Selbiger Bandera wird auch immer wieder von hochrangigen ukrainischen Politikern/Regierungsmitgliedern geehrt. 
Truppen wie das "Azow-Battalion" sind dagegen tatsächlich eher Hardcore-Nazis, europaweit bestens vernetzt, anscheinend auch in Deutschland mit dem "III. Weg", also dem extremsten, was das organisierte Neonazitum hierzulande aufzubieten hat. Und wenn ein Selenskij oder ein Klitschko immer mal wieder für Selfies mit dieser Bagage posieren oder denen Ehrungen zuteil werden lassen, dann ist das schon eine ziemlich unschöne Geschichte.

Auch weil diese Truppen vor allem im Donbas eingesetzt waren. Zum Teil angeblich (!) hinter den eigenen Linien, um reguläre Truppen davon abzuhalten, sich von der Front abzusetzen. Andernorts aber auch direkt an der Front, und dort angeblich (!) die Hauptverantwortlichen für immer wieder stattgefundene Angriffe und Feuerüberfälle entlang der Demarkationslinie, auch mit zivilen Opfern. Unter Kontrolle hat die ukrainische Führung diese Truppen also anscheinend nie wirklich gehabt, sich ihrer aber trotzdem gerne bedient in der aufgeheizten Atmosphäre seit 2014.

Das macht die Ukraine nicht zu einem faschistischen Staat, natürlich nicht. Aber die Ukraine ist auch alles andere als eine Heiti-Teiti-Musterdemokratie. Darum stößt mir auch die Heroisierung des Kampfes der Ukraine als "They are fighting the good fight for all of us!" und "heldenhafte Verteidiger der freien Welt" usw. usf. etwas auf. Obwohl sie natürlich hier das Opfer eines verachtenswerten Angriffskriegs sind.


----------



## narcosubs (20. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ... angeblich (!) ...





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ... angeblich (!) ...


Hierfür hätte ich jetzt gerne mal handfeste Belege, sonst riecht die ständige Wiederholung doch ziemlich nach Propaganda. 

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, deinem letzten Absatz stimme ich vollumfänglich zu, nur sollte man unbewiesene Behauptungen nicht einfach so mehrfach wiederholen, während es auf der anderen Seite tausende Belege für russische Kriegsverbrechen gibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Leider geht es hier immer noch um einen Angriffskrieg von der zweitstärksten Armee der Welt, deswegen sind sie aktuell eine wichtige Schachfigur, würde man gegen die vorgehen, hätte man noch ein riesiges Problem an der Backe. So haben sie diese erstmal intrigiert und wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben.


Nur halte ich jeden, der eine solche Gruppe unterstützt, für geistesgestört. Denn das, was die so machen und die letzten Jahre gemacht haben, ist einfach inakzeptabel und nicht mit rechten Gruppierungen in Westeuropa zu vergleichen. Es gibt da zwar Rechtsradikale, aber so krass wäre mir neu.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2022)

Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich so große Sorgen beim Asow Regiment? Das ein Mitglied irgendwann mal möglicherweise eine Position erreicht, in der es die Möglichkeiten hat, die Putin gerade eben praktisch umsetzt? Sorry, aber ich finde es leicht absurd.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich so große Sorgen beim Asow Regiment? Das ein Mitglied irgendwann mal möglicherweise eine Position erreicht, in der es die Möglichkeiten hat, die Putin gerade eben praktisch umsetzt? Sorry, aber ich finde es leicht absurd.



Grundsätzlich ist alles, was wir hier im Forum tun, nichts anderes als wohlfeiles Gelaber. Warum nicht also sich auch über Hintergrundinformationen austauschen? Und es ist ja durchaus eine relevante Frage, welchen Einfluss die angesprochenen Kräfte tatsächlich hatten, haben oder zukünftig eventuell haben werden, in einer (hoffentlich) Nachkriegs-Ukraine. Und ebenso halte ich es für durchaus relevant, wo bspw. die russische Propaganda zur Rechtfertigung des Angriffskrieges einen eventuellen wahren Kern hat, um den herum dann das aktuelle Wahngebilde gesponnen wurde. Das ist besonders in der Diskussion mit Leuten, die russischer Propaganda völlig unkritisch gegenüber sind, sehr hilfreich.


----------



## narcosubs (20. März 2022)

Ja, aber die Hintergrundinformationen sind eben keine Informationen,  sondern bislang nicht belegte Spekulationen. Und auf dieser Basis bringt eine Diskussion nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. März 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich so große Sorgen beim Asow Regiment? Das ein Mitglied irgendwann mal möglicherweise eine Position erreicht, in der es die Möglichkeiten hat, die Putin gerade eben praktisch umsetzt? Sorry, aber ich finde es leicht absurd.


Lese mal diesen Artikel, dann wirst du merken, warum die einfach krank im Kopf sind: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiment_Asow


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2022)

@HenneHuhn : sind das alles Fakten welche du mit Quellen belegen kannst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> waren es zuletzt nicht angeblich nur 10k Leute anstatt mehre 10000



Genaue Zahlen zu politischer Oppostion in Russland gibt es schon seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr. Aber die einschlägigen NGOs meldeten zuletzt recht konstant 10-15k Festgenommene im Rahmen von Antikriegsprotesten. Da die für gewöhnlich jede kleinste polizeiliche Aktion aufrunden (z.B. "3 h festgehalten, weil Personalienaufnahme von vielen Leuten halt dauert" = "Verhaftung"), würde ich davon konservativ 5000 längerfristig inhaftierte als Untergrenze ansetzen und dann bei der aktuellen Härte des russischen Vorgehens einen Faktor 5 bis 20 an teilnehmenden an den Protesten. Ergibt somit 25000 bis 250000, wobei das maximale Extrem sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. => "einige 10000".

Unterm Strich zählt nur: Es sind zu viele als das man von einer einzigen klandestinen Untergrundaktion ausgehen kann, also müssen hinreichende Informationsquellen wohl allgemein zugänglich sein. Aber gleichzeitig sind es viel zu wenige, um die Führung in Bedrängniss zu mache. => Ein Großteil der Russen macht von sich aus mit oder guckt indifferenziert zu, wenn Russland Kriegsverbrechen begeht. => Kein Grund für Rücksichtnahme.




Rolk schrieb:


> Worüber macht ihr euch eigentlich so große Sorgen beim Asow Regiment? Das ein Mitglied irgendwann mal möglicherweise eine Position erreicht, in der es die Möglichkeiten hat, die Putin gerade eben praktisch umsetzt? Sorry, aber ich finde es leicht absurd.



Darüber, dass (para-)militärische Neonazis jetzt (oder zu Friedenszeiten) (Gewalt- oder) Kriegsverbrechen begehen könnten, kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen. Aber diese sollten schnell mit einem "aktuell gibt es definitiv größere Probleme in der Ukraine" enden.

Zumal die Lösungen für beide Probleme Hand in Hand gehen. Asows politische Bedeutung ging von der Hochphase unmittelbar nach Eroberung der Krim bis kurz vor dem Einmarsch Putins in die restliche Ukraine stetig und bis auf Nahe Null zurück. Wenn die Faschos sich nicht als die großen Beschützer des ukrainischen Volks aufspielen können, weil es nichts großartiges gibt, wovor man akut schützen muss, sind sie einfach nur gewöhnliche Gewaltkriminelle, denen wenig Sympathie entgegen gebracht wird. Leider liefert Putin ihnen systematisch die Gelegenheit, sich stattdessen als Helden zu präsentieren.

(Vergl. die historischen Vorbilder: Normale Ukrainer waren und sind von der Allianz mit den Nazis alles andere begeistert. Aber wenn man sich anguckt, wie Stalin innerhalb der Grenzen gewütet hat, ist nachvollziehbar, warum man bei dieser Pest-oder-Cholera-Wahl den deutsch-österreichischen Massenmörder gegenüber dem sowjet-russischen bevorzugt hat.)


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2022)

Jetzt macht man sich durch den Konflikt in der Ukraine bei Energie halt von einem Despoten im Kreml zum anderen Despotenregime in Katar (Krieg im Jemen) abhängig...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOltHmClHKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2022)

2s Google sagen Katar hat sich bereits 2017 aus dem Jemen zurückgezogen.
Nicht dass es dadurch ein lupenreines Partnerland wäre, aber aktuell scheinen sie tatsächlich nicht in Kriegshandlungen verwickelt zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2s Google sagen Katar hat sich bereits 2017 aus dem Jemen zurückgezogen.
> Nicht dass es dadurch ein lupenreines Partnerland wäre, aber aktuell scheinen sie tatsächlich nicht in Kriegshandlungen verwickelt zu sein.


Es geht doch nicht um aktuell im Jemen oder nicht mehr, sondern dadrum das sie im Jemen keinen Deut mehr zu suchen hatten als Russland aktuell in der Ukraine, ganz zu schweigen davon das man dort auch fleißig Kriegsverbrechen begangen hat.

Nur beim einen (Katar) schaut man jetzt einfach dadrüber hinweg, weil man es beim anderen gerade dummerweise nicht kann (Russland).


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jetzt macht man sich durch den Konflikt in der Ukraine bei Energie halt von einem Despoten im Kreml zum anderen Despotenregime in Katar (Krieg im Jemen) abhängig...


Kommt davon wenn man statt auf erneuerbare Energien z.b. auf Erdgas setzt (Grüße gehen z.b. an Bayern), irgendwo muss das Zeuch jetzt halt herkommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn : sind das alles Fakten welche du mit Quellen belegen kannst?



Nein, das umfasst mein Arbeitsvertrag hier in St. Petersburg nicht. 

Wofür genau willst du Quellen haben? Über den generellen Charakter dieser Azow-Einheit und einiger anderer kann man ja aktuell auch in den dt. Medien sehr viel lesen. Nach dem das ganze 2014/2015 schonmal thematisiert worden war. Aktueller Anlass ist ja, dass Melnyk sich zu Kritik am Azow-Regiment (oder wie auch immer sie sich ja nennen) geäußert hat.

Bezüglich Klischtko und Azow: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498704046059925510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (der Twitter-Account scheint mir nicht sonderlich sympathisch, das ist aber auch nur ein Re-Upload des Fotos, zusagen. Da noch das alte Azow-Logo da zu sehen ist, dürfte der Aufnahmezeitpunkt schon ein paar Jahre zurückliegen. 
Ernennung des Kommandanten der Miliz des "Rechten Sektor" zum "Helden der Ukraine" durch Selenskij, letztes Jahr im Dezember: https://www.jungewelt.de/artikel/422217.hintergrund-zum-krieg-inbegriff-der-nation.html (das Foto war ursprünglich in der Galerie des ukrainischen Präsidentenbüros zu finden, wurde aber anscheinend rausgenommen).
Auch dieses Foto soll nicht nahelegen, dass Selenskij ein Faschist wäre oder so. Was es aber zeigt, genau wie das Klitschko-Foto, ist dass seit 2014 keine Berührungsängste zu solcherlei Truppen bestehen. Letztlich natürlich aus der besonderen Situation heraus geboren. Dazu auch nochmal ein Rückblick der Tagesschau auf die Maidan-Proteste: https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/ar...-Rolle-spielen-die-Faschisten,ukraine357.html

Bezüglich Bandera-Verehrung: bspw. 2015 hat der ukrainische Botschafter Melnyk in München Blumen an Banderas Grab niedergelegt. Siehe die Antwort auf eine entsprechende Abgeordnetenanfrage an den Bundestag: https://dserver.bundestag.de/btp/18/18102.pdf#P.9775 Das Ganze hat natürlich auch den Hintergrund einer gewissen Suche nach einer Nationalidentität, inkl. Straßenumbenennungen etc, dazu Le Monde Diplomatique: https://monde-diplomatique.de/artikel/!5354897 und Jüdische Allgemeine: https://www.juedische-allgemeine.de/juedische-welt/neue-helden-braucht-das-land/

Dazu, wie sich die rechten Milizen im Donbas-Konflikt aufgeführt haben, gibt es Statistiken von Menschenrechtsorganisationen und UNO-Stellen. Hatte vorhin eine angeschaut, die ich aber gerade nicht wieder finde. Im englischen Wiki-Artikel zum Krieg im Donbas sind einiges an allgemeinen Menschenrechtsverstößen/Kriegsverbrechen beider Seiten aufgeführt und weitere Links in der Quellensammlung zu finden. 


Spoiler: ACHTUNG, z.T. grausame Bilder im Wiki-Artikel












						Humanitarian situation during the war in Donbas - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






Auch zu den Aktivitäten jenseits der (damaligen) Kriegsgebiete hat AI Sorge bekundet: https://www.amnesty.de/informieren/...erung-hat-rechtsextreme-nicht-unter-kontrolle

Zu der Frage, welche Rolle die rechtsradikalen Milizen nach den Minsk-Abkommen im Donbas-Konflikt an der Frontlinie gespielt haben, konnte ich tatsächlich keine Quelle finden, die nicht klar der pro-russischen Seite zuzuordnen war. Also bezüglich der Frage, in wie weit - wie von mir ausdrücklich als "angebliche", also nicht belegte Information gekennzeichnet - diese Einheiten für die leider auch in den letzten Jahren immer wieder vorkommenden zivilen Opfer im Donbas-Konflikt verantwortlichen waren. Es ist also nicht auszuschließen, dass ich mir hier habe einen (russischen) Bären habe aufbinden lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (20. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Welch Ironie, dass wenn man das ASOW Emblem um 90° nach rechts dreht man das Z bekommt, was die Russen derzeit als ihr Symbol für die Einheit mit und für den Krieg erhält.


----------



## hoffgang (20. März 2022)

Tja, die russische Trollpropaganda läuft auf Hochtouren:








						Polizei Bonn warnt vor Fake-Meldung in den sozialen Medien
					

Über das Internet wird derzeit ein Video verbreitet, in dem von einem Überfall auf einen 16-jährigen Jugendlichen im Bereich Euskirchen berichtet wird.




					bonn.polizei.nrw


----------



## narcosubs (20. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Welch Ironie, dass wenn man das ASOW Emblem um 90° nach rechts dreht man das Z bekommt, was die Russen derzeit als ihr Symbol für die Einheit mit und für den Krieg erhält.


Die sog. Wolfsangel, u.a. das Wappen einer SS-Panzerdivision.
Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass es sich bei diesen Typen um richtig üble A****geigen handelt, die derzeitigen Kampfhandlungen aber noch ein  ganz anderes Kaliber sind.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Die sog. Wolfsangel, u.a. das Wappen einer SS-Panzerdivision.


Und du findest es in noch viel mehr Verwendungen. Siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfsangel



narcosubs schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass es sich bei diesen Typen um richtig üble A****geigen handelt, die derzeitigen Kampfhandlungen aber noch ein  ganz anderes Kaliber sind.


Ja.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. März 2022)

Weißrussland hat ihre Fahrzeuge mit V markiert, was auch immer das sein mag. Angeblich werden sie in Kürze dem Krieg beitreten.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Angeblich werden sie in Kürze dem Krieg beitreten.


Die Vermutung ist ja schon lange da. Wozu sonst sollte man sich die Truppen an der Grenze bereithalten?

Wenn Lukaschenko schlau ist, dann zieht er Putin den Stecker, in dem er die Fronten wechselt, zu Gunsten der Ukraine in den Krieg gegen Russland zieht, um damit sich und seine Lakeien vom Joch der Sanktionen zu befreien. Aber leider halte ich den Mann nicht für sonderlich schlau.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Vermutung ist ja schon lange da. Wozu sonst sollte man sich die Truppen an der Grenze bereithalten?



Man muss nicht bereits Anfang März seine eigenen Generäle detailiert / ausführlich über die militärischen Ziele Russlands in der Ukraine in Kentnis setzen, wenn man nicht vor hat selbst daran teilzunehmen und will das diese dafür eigene Pläne erarbeiten.

Es ist also schon seit über 2 Wochen im Grunde klar gewesen das Weißrussland sich nicht nur als Aufmarschgebiet und Durchgangsland für Nachschub an dem Konflikt der russischen Armee beteiligen wird, sondern mindestens auch als aktiv nutzbare Reserve bereitsteht, sollte es notwendig sein.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn Lukaschenko schlau ist, dann zieht er Putin den Stecker, in dem er die Fronten wechselt, zu Gunsten der Ukraine in den Krieg gegen Russland zieht, um damit sich und seine Lakeien vom Joch der Sanktionen zu befreien. Aber leider halte ich den Mann nicht für sonderlich schlau.


Nicht "schlau" ist es in solchen Zusammenhängen immer nur äußerst dehnbare Begriffe wie "schlau" zu benutzen, deren Interpretation ausschließlich von den Interessen und dem Standpunkt abhängen die jemand verfolgt, nicht aber zwingend kohärent zu moralischen / humanitären / demokratischen / westlichen Werten zu sein haben.

Lukashenko und seinen Günstlingskreis jucken die Sanktionen erst einmal relativ wenig, in etwa nur so weit wie es seine persönliche Macht direkt bedroht / bedrohen könnte und das ist aktuell nicht all zu sehr, da die Bevölkerung weitestgehend auf Spur ist und die Oposition aus dem Land gejagt oder inhaftiert.

Am Ende ist es bei Sanktionen genauso wie mit Nordkorea oder dem Irak unter Saddam, Machthaber und Elite finden immer irgend einen weg an die Luxusgüter zu kommen die ihnen irgendwelche Sanktionen eigentlich verwehren sollen, treffen tun selbige im Endeffekt i.d.R. vor allen das gemeine Volk und solange man das auf irgend eine Art unter Kontrolle halten kann, wenn interessieren da im autokratischen System die Sanktionen...

Ganz im Gegensatz dazu stünde im Fall von Lukashenko wenn Putin weg vom Fenster wäre, der selbst ein Interesse daran hat das Lukashenko in Weißrussland an der Macht bleibt, weil dieser dort als sein politisch / idiologischer verlängerter Arm agiert, in dem Fall wäre auch Lukashenkos Zeit in Weißrussland angezählt.

Ist es also schlau aus der Position von Lukashenko Putin in den Rücken zu fallen?
Nein, im Gegneteil, für Lukashenko wäre es eine der dümmsten Entscheidungen die er in seiner Position treffen könnte!

Wäre es schlau von Lukashenko sich am Krieg in der Ukraine zu beteiligen?
Kommt auf den Ausgang des Konflikts an.

Bei einem Sieg steigert das seine Gunst bei Putin und das festigt seine Position weiter, bei einem patt und sollte es auf irgend einen Weg intern zu einer Absetzung Putins kommen wird es in jeden Fall langfristig auch für ihn nach hinten losgehen.
Lukashenko hat also durchaus irgendwo auch ein eigenes Interesse daran das Putin in der Ukraine mit seinen Zielen Erfolg haben wird, sich einzumischen liegt also auch gewissermaßen in seinem Interesse.

Du siehst also, man sollte nicht immer von einem eindimensionalen schwarz / weiß Schema an die Sache rangehen, um zu bewerten ob etwas "schlau" ist oder nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. März 2022)

Russia's social network Vkontakte hacked with messages of the truth about Russia's assault on Ukraine
					

The post discusses the heavy losses to Russia's army and the destruction to civilian infrastructure by Russian forces




					olgalautman.substack.com
				








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505727937294868481

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Vermutung ist ja schon lange da. Wozu sonst sollte man sich die Truppen an der Grenze bereithalten?
> 
> Wenn Lukaschenko schlau ist, dann zieht er Putin den Stecker, in dem er die Fronten wechselt, zu Gunsten der Ukraine in den Krieg gegen Russland zieht, um damit sich und seine Lakeien vom Joch der Sanktionen zu befreien. Aber leider halte ich den Mann nicht für sonderlich schlau.


1. Die Truppen hält man im Kriegsfall immer bereit, weil die feindliche Armee mal auf Idee kommen könnte, die Grenze gewaltsam zu übertreten.
2. Nix an dem ist Schlau von Lukashenko. Ohne Putin kann er sich doch gar nicht in Belarus halten.

Mariupols Kapitulation wurde abgeleht. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?








						Kyiv says ‘no question’ of surrender in Mariupol as it defies Russia’s deadline
					

Moscow offers safe passages to fighters who give in, as US says Joe Biden will visit Poland on Friday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

OK, "unsere" Ukrainer sind dann doch erst am Samstagmorgen gekommen.
Die österreichische Organisation in Wien ist noch nicht optimal.
Der Sozialsprengel hier vor Ort unterstützt supidupi.
Sie werden nur kurze Zeit bleiben, so ca. 1-2 Wochen, da sie Verwandtschaft in Frankreich haben und dorthin weiter wollen. Sie kommen aus Terniwka, das ist ost-süd-ost und ca. 50 km Luftlinie von Dnipro entfernt.
Mama (36) kann gut englisch, Kinder sind 10 und 14.
Sie haben keine direkte Kampfhandlungen gesehen, hatten aber sehr oft Fliegeralarm und viele Zerstörungen gesehen.
Etwas irritierend war der eigentliche Fluchtgrund.
Die auch angekommenen Oma und Opa (beide um die 60) väterlicherseits sind ethnische Russen, die ukrainische Frau stammt ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Dnipro.
In ihrer Heimat vor Ort hätten paramilitärische Einheiten der Ukraine mehr oder weniger die Polizei ersetzt und ethnische Russen werden - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - unfreundlich behandelt.
Ihr Ehemann und somit ethnischer Russe kämpft auf ukrainischer Seite in der Armee.
Ihre Eltern würden weiterhin bei Dnipro bleiben und wollen auch nicht weg.

Alles eher komplex.
Gibt nicht zwingend nur schwarz-weiss.

Mehr werde ich an der Stelle nicht darüber berichten, da es wohl dann zu sehr in die Privatsphäre gehen würde.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mariupols Kapitulation wurde abgeleht. Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Bevölkerung ist seit Wochen von der Versorgung abgeschnitten. Evakuierungsversuche sind mehrfach gescheitert. Und wenn mal was geklappt hat, dass sie rauskonnten wurden sie nach Russland verschleppt.
Sieht sehr schlecht aus. Die Stadt ist fast komplett zerstört.
Wäre wohl besser wenn die aufgeben... sonst werden viele Zivilisten sterben.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung ist seit Wochen von der Versorgung abgeschnitten. Evakuierungsversuche sind mehrfach gescheitert. Und wenn mal was geklappt hat, dass sie rauskonnten wurden sie nach Russland verschleppt.
> Sieht sehr schlecht aus. Die Stadt ist fast komplett zerstört.
> Wäre wohl besser wenn die aufgeben... sonst werden viele Zivilisten sterben.


Aus militärischer Sicht wäre eine Kapitulation das schlechteste was man in der Situation machen kann, solange die Versorgung der dort kämpfenden Soldaten nicht völlig auswegslos ist, weil man von ukrainischer Seite an einer Kapitulation der Stadt nur verliert und nichts verbessert.

Würde man jetzt kapitulieren würde das zwar vielleicht mehr Zivilisten das Leben retten, aber man würde auch eine strategisch wichtige Position verlieren die man von russischer Seite nicht einfach ignorieren / links liegen lassen kann, man würde auch nicht unbeträchtliche für die Belagerung gebundene russische Kräfte frei werden lassen, die dann wieder an anderer Stelle eingesetzt werden können und dem Gegner schwere Verluste ersparen.

So schwer es auch sein mag das Leid der Zivilisten in Mariupol sehen zu müssen, aber je länger man von ukrainischer Seite die Stadt gehalten / verteidigt bekommt umso besser und aktuell um so belastender für die russische Armee.

Und am Ende, jeder bisher gestorbene und nocht sterbende Zivilist in Mariupol geht auf die Kappe Russlands, nicht auf die der Ukraine.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und am Ende, jeder bisher gestorbene und nocht sterbende Zivilist in Mariupol geht auf die Kappe Russlands, nicht auf die der Ukraine!


Auf welche Kappe das geht ist eigentlich fast egal. Tod ist Tod.
Es geht dabei um zig tausende Zivilisten.
Wenn diese evakuiert werden könnten (in sichere Gebiete) und dann die ukrainische Führung sagen würde :"Wir halten die Stadt!" dann wäre das etwas anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf welche Kappe das geht ist eigentlich fast egal. Tod ist Tod.
> Es geht dabei um zig tausende Zivilisten.


Es ist nunmal leider Krieg, wenn du in einem Krieg keine schweren Entscheidungen, leider auch über das Schicksal von Zivilisten, fällen willst, solltest du direkt kapitulieren!

Weil sowas wie Mariupol wird sich sicherlich noch das eine oder andere mal widerholen, wenn der Krieg noch eine Weile andauert, auch wenn die Stadt jetzt kapitulieren würde und wenn du jede wichtige Stadt der russischen Armee auf diese einfache Art überlassen möchtest, wegen der noch eingeschlossenen Zivilisten, ist ein weiterkämpfen eben sowieso schon von vornerein sinnlos.

Mag hart sein, aber so schaut es nunmal aus, es ist der Preis den man aktuell bereit sein muss zu zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Die Stadt ist eh schon verloren. Das Leid würde sich nur noch länger hinziehen.
Deswegen wäre eine Kapitulation jetzt besser. Damit die Zivilisten in Sicherheit kommen.
Das wäre dann zwar eine Teilniederlage aber keine Niederlage der gesamten Ukraine.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und am Ende, jeder bisher gestorbene und nocht sterbende Zivilist in Mariupol geht auf die Kappe Russlands, nicht auf die der Ukraine.


Hmmm... das könnten einige der Kinder und Frauen aber auch anders sehen, die nicht zwingend mit wehenden Fahnen sterben wollen, sondern einfach nur leben wollen...

Ich verstehe vom Prinzip her nicht, warum die Ukrainer denn nicht die Zivilbevölkerung rechtzeitig evakuieren,
bevor die Hauptkampfhandlungen um eine Stadt beginnen.
Gut, man bekommt nie alle raus, aber z. b. Mariupol war ja schon 1 Woche nach Beginn der Kampfhandlungen klar, dass die Stadt ein Ziel der Russen sein wird.
Da hätte ich doch zumindest einen größeren Teil schon vorab herausgeholt.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe vom Prinzip her nicht, warum die Ukrainer denn nicht die Zivilbevölkerung rechtzeitig evakuieren,
> bevor die Hauptkampfhandlungen um eine Stadt beginnen.
> Gut, man bekommt nie alle raus, aber z. b. Mariupol war ja schon 1 Woche nach Beginn der Kampfhandlungen klar, dass die Stadt ein Ziel der Russen sein wird.
> Da hätte ich doch zumindest einen größeren Teil schon vorab herausgeholt.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Vielleicht wussten sie nicht wo hin mit den ganzen Menschen.
Oder sie hatten gehofft, dass die Russen sich barmherziger zeigen... aber das wäre wohl naiv.
Man kennt ja deren Vorgehen schon aus anderen militärischen Konflikten.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe vom Prinzip her nicht, warum die Ukrainer denn nicht die Zivilbevölkerung rechtzeitig evakuieren,
> bevor die Hauptkampfhandlungen um eine Stadt beginnen.


Wohin genau? Von dort bis vor die Tore von Odessa - und sogar darüber hinaus - regnet es russischen Tod vom Himmel. Zieh eine Linie von Kiew nach Odessa; alles rechts davon ist zu 100% nicht sicher. Und dann? Was machst du mit so vielen Menschen? Es ist ja nicht Mariupol alleine. Da sind noch viele andere Großstädte, die von den Russen bombardiert werden. Obendrein gibt es dort keine Orte, wo man die Menschen unterbringen und versorgen kann. Es gibt dort keine Zelt- oder Containerstädte. Dank Putins Drohungen gegenüber dem Westen engagiert sich auch die UN nicht an Maßnahmen im Westen der Ukraine solche Flüchtlingsauffangstrukturen zu schaffen.

Rund Zehn Prozent der Zivilbevölkerung sitzt bereits in Nachbarländern, innerhalb des Landes gibt es Millionen Binnenflüchtlinge, die kein sicheres Ziel haben. Die Aufgabe von Mariupol würde das Leid für noch mehr Menschen noch mehr vergrößern, weil die Russen damit eine Entlastung bekämen und die frei gewordenen Verbände richtung  Westen bewegen können. Da bekommen wir dann weitere Mariupols.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Vielleicht wussten sie nicht wo hin mit den ganzen Menschen.


Das wissen viele der Flüchtenden im Moment auch nicht.
immerhin wäre es eine Option gewesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Oder sie hatten gehofft, dass die Russen sich barmherziger zeigen... aber das wäre wohl naiv.


Na ja, realistisch betrachtet erleben wir einen "ganz normalen Bodenkrieg".
Wenn man so mag, wurden wir im Westen in der Illusion gelassen, dass es so was wie einen präzisen Krieg nur unter Militärs geben könnte.
Militärisch ist es für mich zunächst nachvollziehbar, dass die Russen zunächst alle möglichen Ziel bombardieren, die potentiell Schutz für Ukrainische Truppen bieten.
Ich würde mich als Ukrainer ich auch in Hochhäuser mit Snipern verschanzen, Straßen verminen und jede verfügbare Deckung im Abwehrkampf nutzen. Und die Russen versuchen, diese Deckungen oder überlegene Schusspositionen auszuschalten.
Extrem doof dann, wenn zwischendrin überall Zivilisten sind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man kennt ja deren Vorgehen schon aus anderen militärischen Konflikten.


Ja, aber das gilt auch für alle anderen Armeen.
Hier in Bagdad nach einem US Luftangriff 2003 sind bestimmt nicht nur Soldaten umgekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so haben die Russen in Grosny, Tschetschenien gewütet, es war also absehbar, was kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wohin genau? Von dort bis vor die Tore von Odessa - und sogar darüber hinaus - regnet es russischen Tod vom Himmel. Zieh eine Linie von Kiew nach Odessa; alles rechts davon ist zu 100% nicht sicher. Und dann? Was machst du mit so vielen Menschen? Es ist ja nicht Mariupol alleine.


Heute Morgen kam im Radio Bayern24, dass mittlerweile 25% = über 10 Mio. Ukrainern auf der Flucht wären, davon grob 3 Mio. mittlerweile im Ausland.
Die Fluchtbewegung ist also so oder so im vollen Gange.
Die Kernfrage ist also nicht, ob geflohen werden soll, sondern ab wann.

PS:
Also ich habe weiter oben von unseren Flüchtlingen berichtet.
Die sind letzte Woche mit dem Bus aus Dnipro bis an die slowakische Grenze gefahren und dann mit dem Zug bis nach Wien.
Luftalarm hatten sie oft während der Busfahrt, aber sie haben keinen einzigen Kampfjet am Himmel gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Man könnte jetzt auch zynisch sein und vermuten, dass die ukrainische Regierung extra die Zivilbevölkerung in den Städten gelassen hat. Und ihre Soldaten bewußt in die Nähe von Zivilgebäuden in Stellung bringt um sie als Schutzschilde zu mißbrauchen. Ähnlich wie es im Irak und Gaza praktiziert wurde. Die Russen behaupten das ja die ganze Zeit  schon. Aber ich glaube nicht das die ukrainische Regierung so unmenschlich ist.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt auch zynisch sein und vermuten, dass die ukrainische Regierung extra die Zivilbevölkerung in den Städten gelassen hat. Und ihre Soldaten bewußt in die Nähe von Zivilgebäuden in Stellung bringt um sie als Schutzschilde zu mißbrauchen. Ähnlich wie es im Irak und Gaza praktiziert wurde. Die Russen behaupten das ja die ganze Zeit  schon. Aber ich glaube nicht das die ukrainische Regierung so unmenschlich ist.


Ja, diese Berichte kursieren primär in den alternativen Medien.
Wahrheitsgehalt natürlich kaum prüfbar.
Ich drücke es mal gemäß deren Aussagen von oben so aus:
Manche ukrainischen Soldaten, vor allen offensichtlich die paramilitärischen Verbände, bekleckern sich nicht zwangsweise mit Ruhm.
Ich kann nicht verifizieren, was "unsere" Ukrainer alles erzählten, halte mich daher bedeckt.
Wenn nur die Hälfte stimmt, dann muss man den originären "Donbass" Konflikt evtl. unter einer anderen Perspektive betrachten. Evtl. unterlag Putin tatsächlich Informationen, die sich evtl. als noch so falsch herausstellen werden, für ihn aber eine gewisse Legitimation ergaben.

Klarstellung:
Selbst wenn krassere Informationen wahr wären, ist das natürlich noch lange kein Grund, einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klarstellung:
> Selbst wenn krassere Informationen wahr wären, ist das natürlich noch lange kein Grund, einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.


Ja der Überfall auf die ganze Ukraine verstößt klar gegen das Völkerrecht.


----------



## hoffgang (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Stadt ist eh schon verloren. Das Leid würde sich nur noch länger hinziehen.
> Deswegen wäre eine Kapitulation jetzt besser. Damit die Zivilisten in Sicherheit kommen.
> Das wäre dann zwar eine Teilniederlage aber keine Niederlage der gesamten Ukraine.



Jeder Tag an dem russische Truppen in und um Mariupol gebunden sind ist ein Tag mehr an dem diese Truppen nicht weiter gen Norden / Westen angreifen können.

Das ist der Teil an Krieg der total unlustig und extrem deprimierend ist.


----------



## Optiki (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam im Radio Bayern24, dass mittlerweile 25% = über 10 Mio. Ukrainern auf der Flucht wären, davon grob 3 Mio. mittlerweile im Ausland.
> Die Fluchtbewegung ist also so oder so im vollen Gange.
> Die Kernfrage ist also nicht, ob geflohen werden soll, sondern ab wann.


Die Russen haben teilweise von mehreren Seiten angegriffen und noch kurz vor der Beginn noch alles geleugnet. Die Amerikaner und auch die ukrainische Regierung werden es vorher gewusst haben, aber mit den Informationen wäre nur absolutes Chaos ausgebrochen. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, in einer großen Stadt, haben weder alle Leute ein Fortbewegungsmittel, noch sind alle Altersgruppen noch super mobil. Riesige Schlangen von Autos geben halt auch ein super Ziel ab. Es ist halt davon aufzugehen, dass die Russen Mariupol unbedingt haben wollen, deswegen haben sie es eingekesselt, die Versorgung abgeschnitten und jetzt als Druckmittel, der Bevölkerung wenig sinnvolle Fluchtmöglichkeiten gelassen.  



RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt auch zynisch sein und vermuten, dass die ukrainische Regierung extra die Zivilbevölkerung in den Städten gelassen hat. Und ihre Soldaten bewußt in die Nähe von Zivilgebäuden in Stellung bringt um sie als Schutzschilde zu mißbrauchen. Ähnlich wie es im Irak und Gaza praktiziert wurde. Die Russen behaupten das ja die ganze Zeit schon. Aber ich glaube nicht das die ukrainische Regierung so unmenschlich ist.


Wie wurde heute hier im Thread schon wieder so schön gesagt, es gibt immer mehrere Möglichkeiten der Betrachtung. Aus Sicht der Verteidiger wäre es nicht sinnvoll, sich in eindeutig erkennbare (bekannte) Militärische Einrichtungen zu verschanzen, so ist man ein einfache Ziele für Luftangriffe aller Art ist und dann kommen die Bodentruppen und radieren dich aus. Also müssen passende Unterkünfte gesucht werden und da bieten sich öffentliche Gebäude, wie Schulen, Kindergärten und ähnliche Sachen halt an. Erstmal ist viel Platz und gleichzeitig ist leichter Zugriff, weil die Stadt meistens die Häuser verwaltet, später muss dann auch auf andere größere Gebäude zurückgegriffen werden, die strategisch wertvoll sind.

Gleichzeitig ist es gerade der Häuserkampf, welcher die größte Chance für die Ukraine ist, auf dem freien Feld außerhalb der Stadt sind sie für erfahrenen Soldaten blankes Kanonenfutter. Nur weil die Russen gerade Probleme haben, heißt es nicht, dass sie nicht genug Material und Manneskraft ran schaffen können um im Kampf auf dem freien Feld total überlegen zu sein, ein zurückdrängen der russischen Armee aus dem Land, halte ich deswegen für wenig realistisch und es ist auch Utopie sowas  von den Soldaten zu fordern.

Unabhängig davon, beschießen die Russen ja trotzdem die ganzen Städte um deren Willen zu brechen. Gerade der Angriff auf das Theater war mehr Willen brechen als alles andere, ein paar Soldaten und ein bisschen Munition rechtfertigen keine mehrere hunderte Tode an einem "Safe Place". 

Ziel der Regierung sollte es sein, möglichst noch viele Zivilisten aus den Städten rauszuholen, bevor die Russen sich wirkliche auf einen Häuserkampf einlassen sollten.



compisucher schrieb:


> Donbass" Konflikt evtl. unter einer anderen Perspektive betrachten


Die ganze Thematik um diese Regionen ist ein schwierigen Thema, es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum man damals bereitwillig das Bataillon mit den Rechten gegründet hat, welche unbedingt ihr Land beschützen wollten. Da werden sich aber beide Seiten nichts genommen haben. Auf beiden Seiten würde ich mich niemals auch nur Ansatzweise positiv in die anderen Richtung äußern, dass wird dir da ganz schnell zum Verhängnis.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> … ihre Soldaten bewußt in die Nähe von Zivilgebäuden in Stellung bringt um sie als Schutzschilde zu mißbrauchen. …



Mahlzeit. Gestern n paar Videos gesehen, wo es die Russen wohl ebenso gemacht haben. Schön im Neubaublock geparkt…

und sowas hier gibts auch:





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wieviele ukrainische Reservisten ungefähr mitlerweile aktiviert worden sind?
Es sollen ja fast 1 Million sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die schon alle mitkämpfen.
Russland hat ja ungefähr 200000 reguläre Soldaten reingeschickt. Dazu kommen Kadyrow Soldaten
(Kadyrowzy, die werden auf 80000 Mann geschätzt, aber es werden wohl nicht alle davon mitkämpfen), Syrer und ein paar Wagner Söldner.

Die ukranischen Streitkräfte werden auf 200000 angegeben. Plus paramilitärisch 100000.
Wenn die ganzen Reservisten mobilisiert würden, dann wären sie doch in der Überzahl und müssten auch Land zurückgewinnen können.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen haben teilweise von mehreren Seiten angegriffen und noch kurz vor der Beginn noch alles geleugnet. Die Amerikaner und auch die ukrainische Regierung werden es vorher gewusst haben, aber mit den Informationen wäre nur absolutes Chaos ausgebrochen.


Das ist wohl so. Unbedarft davon könnte man ja in der nun bekannten Situation darüber nachdenken, dass man z. B. einen größeren Teil der Zivilisten aus Odessa oder Dnipro jetzt schon in Sicherheit bringt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die ganze Thematik um diese Regionen ist ein schwierigen Thema, es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum man damals bereitwillig das Bataillon mit den Rechten gegründet hat, welche unbedingt ihr Land beschützen wollten. Da werden sich aber beide Seiten nichts genommen haben. Auf beiden Seiten würde ich mich niemals auch nur Ansatzweise positiv in die anderen Richtung äußern, dass wird dir da ganz schnell zum Verhängnis.


Ja, ich halte mich hier auch sehr bedeckt, zumal gerade in der Thematik viel Propaganda läuft.
Nachdem ich nun quasi "eine einzige Stichprobe" von Ukrainern persönlich kennengelernt habe, wage ich nunmehr die Behauptung, dass es nicht zwingend eine gute oder böse Seite im ursprünglichen Donbasskonflikt gibt.
Da ist ein unguter ethnischer Konfliktherd, der augenscheinlich selbst zur Sowjetzeit schon geschwelt hat.


----------



## Optiki (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ukranischen Streitkräfte werden auf 200000 angegeben. Plus paramilitärisch 100000.
> Wenn die ganzen Reservisten mobilisiert würden, dann wären sie doch in der Überzahl und müssten auch Land zurückgewinnen können.


Ich würde nicht jedem Bauern eine Waffe geben, dass kann nur nach hinten los gehen. Die Ukraine war auch viele Jahre kein europaorientiertes Land, ich würde da generell auch nicht allen Reservisten trauen, irgendwann verliert man da den kompletten Überblick. Es wird schon so massive Problem mit Feinden/Saboteuren in den eigenen Reihen geben. 
Gleichzeitig können sie gar nicht so viele Waffen ran schaffen, dann werden die Russen anfangen, hinter der polnischen Grenze alle Wege zu zerbomben, damit der Weg abgeschnitten wird und keine Lieferung mehr kommen, damit wird dann auch ein wichtiger Fluchtweg abgeschnitten. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, würde ich auch nicht versuchen, sie bis an die Grenze aus dem Land zu vertreiben. Zumindest so lange nicht, wie ständig neues Personal und Material nachgeschoben wird. Wir wissen nicht, mit wv Materialeinsatz die russische Armee da noch aktiv werden will, aber sie haben ja schon gut gezeigt, wie gut sie einzelne Ziele über weite Strecken treffen können, da hilft dir auch kein Javelin System etwas. 

Meine Hoffnung wäre ja, dass wenn Belarus jetzt ein großen Teil seiner Soldaten in den Kampf schickt, dann mal deren Bevölkerung mal zur Revolution aufruft, im Gegensatz zur russischen Bevölkerung war da 2020 noch etwas Hoffnung zu sehen, aber das wird wohl leider nur Wunschdenken bleiben. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist wohl so. Unbedarft davon könnte man ja in der nun bekannten Situation darüber nachdenken, dass man z. B. einen größeren Teil der Zivilisten aus Odessa oder Dnipro jetzt schon in Sicherheit bringt.



Die Regierung bzw. Verantwortlichen sollten definitiv dran bleiben, auch wenn sich gerade Hoffnung breit macht, ist es noch lange nicht vorbei.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

Hat Denis Yücel während seiner Zeit im türkischen Gefängnis eigentlich einen Dachschaden davongetragen, oder wie kommt man auf solch eine schwachsinnige Äußerung, als Statement für eine NATO-Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine?



> Er wundere sich darüber, dass so viele Leute zu wissen glaubten, wie Putin reagieren würde, wenn die Nato andere Seiten aufziehe. Vom Schulhof wisse er Folgendes: "Wenn ich Sasha einen in die Fresse haue, weil ich einfach mich stärker fühle (...) und dann kommt Navid - er ist zwei Köpfe größer als ich - und sagt: "Lass meinen Kumpel in Ruhe, ja? Sonst kriegst du's mit mir zu tun!"
> 
> Dann kann ich überlegen. Er muss natürlich das Risiko eingehen, dass ich 'n bisschen irre bin und ihm ein Klappmesser irgendwo reinsteche. Aber ich muss überlegen: "Der ist zwei Köpfe größer als ich und doppelt so breit - geh ich mit ihm das wirklich ein?" Ich weiß nicht, wie Putin darauf reagieren würde."











						Debatte um Äußerungen von PEN-Präsident Deniz Yücel
					

Fünf ehemalige Präsidenten des PEN-Zentrums Deutschland haben den Rücktritt des amtierenden Präsidenten Deniz Yücel gefordert.




					web.de
				




Es ist ja wohl was völlig anderes ob einer nur dir persönlich dann als Antwort vielleicht "nur ein Klappmesser" reinrammen könnte, oder ob derjenige dann als Antwort dadrauf sein Sturmgewehr rausholt (Atomwaffen) und den halben Schulhof umnietet und dieses Risiko soll man also nach Yücels Meinung für eine NATO-Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine einfach mal so eingehen, das Putin sich dann eben doch so sehr in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt, das er zum nuklearen Präventivschlag ausholt, weil er meint gar nichts mehr verlieren zu können?

Was für ein ignoranter Spinner dieser Mann ist, ehrlich, als wüsste er besser wie Putin bei sowas reagieren wird, wäre das in der Ukraine mit einem Schulhof vergleichbar und wären die Konsequenzen, wenn Putin so reagiert, dann fast noch sowas wie eine Lappalie...


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Yücel hat auch schon sinnige Sachen geschrieben, aber...

Mit dem atomaren Feuer spielt man nicht, nie...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yücel hat auch schon sinnige Sachen geschrieben, aber...
> 
> Mit dem atomaren Feuer spielt man nicht, nie...


Ich habe auch nicht in Abrede gestellt das er bei anderen Dingen evt. sinnvolle Sachen gesagt und geschrieben hat, aber das, tut mir ja leid, das ist einfach nur richtg saublöd.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> , das ist einfach nur richtg saublöd.


Ja, das stimmt.

Trotz allem Elends verlieren Einige den Blick auf das Große und Ganze.
Es hilft keinem, wenn die halbe Welt untergeht, nur weil Wenige einen Atomkrieg riskieren.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Trotz allem Elends verlieren Einige den Blick auf das Große und Ganze.
> Es hilft keinem, wenn die halbe Welt untergeht, nur weil Wenige einen Atomkrieg riskieren.


Wann ist für dich der Punkt erreicht, an dem man Putin mit militärischen Mitteln zeigt, dass er zu weit gegangen ist?


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wann ist für dich der Punkt erreicht, an dem man Putin mit militärischen Mitteln zeigt, dass er zu weit gegangen ist?


Das ist eine suggestive Frage.
Denn sie impliziert, dass man, also du oder ich, irgendwann aktiv in den Ukraine-Krieg involviert werden.
Westeuropa, also auch du oder ich, leisten sich einen Sanktionskrieg, und liefern tonnenweise Waffen in das Kriegsgebiet. Übrigens unbedarft davon, was irgendwo in unseren Gesetzen oder Verordnungen der Republik verankert ist.
Wir haben uns moralisch auf die Seite der Ukrainer gestellt, was für mich OK ist.

Mit militärischen Mitteln dem Herrn Putin zeigen, dass er zu weit gegangen ist, bedeutet im Klartext:
Viele tote deutsche Soldaten auf nicht NATO Gebiet.
Evtl. viele tote deutsche Zivilisten bei Luftangriffen.
Evtl. das Risiko einzugehen, dass ein begrenzter oder unbegrenzter Atomkrieg ausgelöst wird.

Wirf den ersten Stein, aber trage dann auch die Verantwortung dafür...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wann ist für dich der Punkt erreicht, an dem man Putin mit militärischen Mitteln zeigt, dass er zu weit gegangen ist?



ich habe ja so ein bißchen das gefühl, der Putler will genau das provozieren. Und ich hoffe für uns alle, dass wir es niemals werden herausfinden müssen, auch wenn das noch so hart klingt. ^^


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist eine suggestive Frage.


Ist es das? Ich finde nicht. Der Ukraine nicht aktiv helfen, weil man uns mit dem Tode bedroht falls doch? Check! Wir sind safe. Alles ist dutti. Aber dann über das zivile Leid klagen, darüber das Mariupol ja auch aufgegeben werden könnte. Und dann Charkiv, Kiew, Odessa, Lwiw, Tallin, Breslau, Warschau, Berlin? Wo endet es? Wo ist für dich der Punkt erreicht, an dem du persönlich sagst, dass Schluss ist? Wie lange und weit darf Putins Welt Menschen quälen, bis du und ich sagen, dass es reicht? 

Ein Freund von mir meinte neulich "lieber rot als tot". Läuft es darauf hinaus? Komm ich nicht drauf klar.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist es das? Ich finde nicht. Der Ukraine nicht aktiv helfen, weil man uns mit dem Tode bedroht falls doch? Check! Wir sind safe. Alles ist dutti. Aber dann über das zivile Leid klagen, darüber das Mariupol ja auch aufgegeben werden könnte. Und dann Charkiv, Kiew, Odessa, Lwiw, Tallin, Breslau, Warschau, Berlin? Wo endet es? Wo ist für dich der Punkt erreicht, an dem du persönlich sagst, dass Schluss ist? Wie lange und weit darf Putins Welt Menschen quälen, bis du und ich sagen, dass es reicht?
> 
> Ein Freund von mir meinte neulich "lieber rot als tot". Läuft es darauf hinaus? Komm ich nicht drauf klar.


Es ist relativ einfach.
Bei einem Angriff auf NATO Gebiet sind wir im Krieg.
Das hat nichts mit persönlicher Grenze zu tun, sondern ist Basis der Abschreckungsdoktrin des Westens.

Ich habe es weiter oben geschrieben, Mariupol ist '"normal" für einen konventionellen Krieg.
Das mag uns betroffen machen, emotional berühren oder wie auch immer.
Fakt ist, die Ukraine gehört nicht zu NATO Gebiet und so lange hierauf kein Angriff erfolgt, sollten wir aktiv militärisch die Flossen still halten.

Ich WAR schon mal in einem aktiven Kriegsgeschehen und erlaube mir, es beurteilen zu können.
Und aktuell sind 5 Ukrainer bei uns privat untergekommen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Ukraine gehört nicht zu NATO Gebiet und so lange hierauf kein Angriff erfolgt, sollten wir aktiv militärisch die Flossen still halten.


Aber EU Staaten würden wir schon helfen, oder? Also Ländern wie Finnland oder Schweden?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wirf den ersten Stein, aber trage dann auch die Verantwortung dafür...


Wobei Putin schon jetzt eine ganze Palette Steine wirft incl.Androhung Atomarer Waffen gegen den Westen.
Auch wenn das hier keiner hören mag,wenn Putin gewillt ist Atomwaffen einzusetzen wird er dies auch tun.Und dann ist es egal ob der Westen mit Sanktionen oder harten Konsequenzen droht.
Wenn Putin bereit ist sein Land im Atomaren Gegenschlag zu opfern bleiben nicht viele Optionen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2022)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wenn Putin bereit ist sein Land im Atomaren Gegenschlag zu opfern bleiben nicht viele Optionen.


Genau das ist mein Punkt. Wie lange wird man zurückstecken, wenn der Gegenüber einem stets mit atomarer Vernichtung droht?


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Zum Glück kann er nicht als Einzelperson die Atomwaffen aktivieren. Es gehört ja immer ein Zweiter dazu der die Codes eingibt und bestätigt. Soviel ich weiß.


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber EU Staaten würden wir schon helfen, oder? Also Ländern wie Finnland oder Schweden?


Ein Angriff auf das seit Napoleon neutrale Schweden wäre ein Affront, ebenso wie gegen Finnland in leicht abgeschwächter form, da den Finnen die Neutralität von der UdSSR  aufgezwungen wurde (wie auch Österreich).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde Formal einen Ausschluss Russlands aus der UN bedeuten.
Dagegen könnten sie nicht mal was mit ihrer Vetomacht anstellen.
Ist glasklar geregelt.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yücel hat auch schon sinnige Sachen geschrieben, aber...


Ja, solch "sinnige Sachen" unter anderem: https://taz.de/Kolumne-Geburtenschwund/!5114887/

Keine Ahnung, was in dem vorgeht. Mehr als provozieren kann oder will er offenbar nicht.


----------



## Lotto (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und dann Charkiv, Kiew, Odessa, Lwiw, Tallin, Breslau, Warschau, Berlin?


Wie manche wieder mal übertrieben müssen. Es geht und ging Putin immer darum die NATO aus der Ukraine zu halten und dessen Regierung auf seiner Seite zu ziehen (in dem Fall durch Ersetzen mit jemand anderem). Und hier wird gleich daraus gemacht, dass er ja gleich danach Polen, dann Berlin und dann die ganze Welt erobert...das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.
Du siehst doch schon wie schlecht die Russen gegen ein Land vorrankommen, was über keinerlei Luftwaffe, Aufklärung (Radar etc.) und realtiv wenig gepanzerte Fahrzeuge verfügt. Dazu kommt, dass seine Armee gar nicht in der Lage wäre die Ukraine über die Zeit zu besetzen und zu kontrollieren (wenn sie denn am Ende tatsächlich siegen).

Was man dagegen durchaus dem Putin zutrauen kann ist, dass wenn er in die Enge getrieben der Hammer rausgeholt wird (in Form von zumindest kleinen taktischer Nuklearwaffen).


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was man dagegen durchaus dem Putin zutrauen kann ist, dass wenn er in die Enge getrieben der Hammer rausgeholt wird (in Form von zumindest kleinen taktischer Nuklearwaffen).


Auch das würde Gegenreaktionen zur Folge haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch das würde Gegenreaktionen zur Folge haben.


Die Gewaltspirale eskaliert dann noch weiter. Problem ist nur, dass dann auch in Westeuropa Krieg ist. Nur ich wohne da und das will ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass dann auch in Westeuropa Krieg ist. Nur ich wohne da und das will ich nicht.


Wer will das schon. Ich kenne keinen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer will das schon. Ich kenne keinen.


Die EU und Deutschland arbeiten durch Waffenlieferung in die Ukraine aktiv daran.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die EU und Deutschland arbeiten durch Waffenlieferung in die Ukraine aktiv daran.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ,oder?
Man kann die Ukraine nicht komplett alleine lassen.
Und Putin geht deswegen auch nicht einen Schritt weiter.
Solange die Nato nicht aktiv eingreift.
Das Einzige was er vielleicht macht, ist die Nachschub-Konvois zu bombardieren, was er ja angekündigt hat.
Aber er wird weder Polen noch Litauen deswegen angreifen oder einen Atomkrieg anfangen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ,oder?
> Man kann die Ukraine nicht alleine lassen.
> Und Putin geht deswegen auch nicht einen Schritt weiter.
> Solange die Nato nicht aktiv eingreift.
> ...


Er wird durch so einen brandgefährlichen Schwachsinn aus Brüssel noch mehr provoziert. Für alle die es noch nicht verstanden haben: Der ist aktuell außer Kontrolle und steht vor der Wand. Den noch mehr in die Ecke zu drängen macht es nur noch schlimmer. Umso weniger der zu verlieren hat, umso eher kommen die Atombomben. Alleine der Umstand, dass der unpassende Leute in seinem Umfeld feuert deutet darauf hin, dass er alleine alles kontrollieren will, damit ihn keiner mehr stoppt.
Ich sage ganz klar: Wenn es knallt kommt von mir folgende Aussage: Ihr (EU) habt es so gewollt, denn jeder weiß, dass Waffenlieferungen in einen aktiven Konflikt ernsthafte Folgen haben können, speziell dann wenn Länder mit Atomwaffen im Spiel sind.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sage ganz klar: Wenn es knallt kommt von mir folgende Aussage: Ihr (EU) habt es so gewollt, denn jeder weiß, dass Waffenlieferungen in einen aktiven Konflikt ernsthafte Folgen haben können, speziell dann wenn Länder mit Atomwaffen im Spiel sind.


Das haben die Russen doch früher selber gemacht. Z.B. in Vietnam dort haben sie die Vietcong beliefert.
Deswegen gab´s auch keinen Atomkrieg.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das haben die Russen doch früher selber gemacht. Z.B. in Vietnam dort haben sie die Vietcong beliefert.
> Deswegen gab´s auch keinen Atomkrieg.


Richtig, macht es aber in keiner Weise besser.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Das die Situation sehr brisant und gefährlich ist will ich ja nicht abstreiten.
Aber man kann die Ukraine nicht völlig alleine lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Situation sehr brisant und gefährlich ist will ich ja nicht abstreiten.
> Aber man kann die Ukraine nicht völlig alleine lassen.


Waffen zu liefern führt zu mehr Toten. Hilfe kann ich da für die Zivilbevölkerung keine erkennen, je mehr Waffen desto mehr Schaden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hilfe kann ich da für die Zivilbevölkerung keine erkennen


Dann müssen die hunderte Tonnen an Hilfsgütern aller Art die wir da täglich rüberkarren (so viel, dass wir im Land ein ernstes Logistikproblem deswegen haben weil die Bahn dafür Reserven vorhält und LKW-Fahrer zu zehntausenden fehlen) wohl unsichtbar oder wahlweise du blind sein. 

Man kann natürlich gegen Waffenlieferungen sein, das steht jedem frei. Aber mir ists auch lieber dass wir uns gegen einen Irren so weit es geht (ohne einen direkten WW3 zu erzeugen) wehren als dass er machen kann was er will.
Wenn er deswegen tatsächlich den großen A-Knopf drückt... ok, kann ichs auch nicht ändern. Ich hoffe ich sterbe dann schnell im Lichtblitz statt langsam an der Strahlung.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann müssen die hunderte Tonnen an Hilfsgütern aller Art die wir da täglich rüberkarren (so viel, dass wir im Land ein ernstes Logistikproblem deswegen haben weil die Bahn dafür Reserven vorhält und LKW-Fahrer zu zehntausenden fehlen) wohl unsichtbar oder du blind sein.


Genau. Die EU und Nato liefert ja nicht nur Waffen. Der größte Teil des Etats dürften humanitären Hilfen sein.
Dazu kommen noch private Spenden. Ich habe übrigens auch schon gespendet und werde vermutlich auch noch einen Dauerauftrag einrichten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. März 2022)

Nebenbei falls nicht sowieso schon bekannt/erwähnt (ich habe jetzt nicht die letzten 20 Seiten hier durchgelesen)








						Stand with Ukraine Bundle
					

Support vital humanitarian crisis relief for the people of Ukraine with an all-to-charity bundle featuring games, books, and software.




					www.humblebundle.com
				




--> Spenden so viel (mehr) man will und dabei ne Tonne Spiele bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (21. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> --> Spenden so viel (mehr) man will und dabei ne Tonne Spiele bekommen.


Spiele habe ich schon genug. Viele davon noch nicht gespielt.
Komme irgendwie nicht zum zocken.  

Aber nette Aktion!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Vermutung ist ja schon lange da. Wozu sonst sollte man sich die Truppen an der Grenze bereithalten?



Vielleicht ... weil da Krieg ist?
Ich glaube zwar auch, dass Lukaschenkos Truppen schon längst aktiv eingebunden sind, aber wenn die bloße Positionierung an Grenzen dafür ein Beleg wäre, was machen dann Polen und Litauen  ?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es bei Sanktionen genauso wie mit Nordkorea oder dem Irak unter Saddam, Machthaber und Elite finden immer irgend einen weg an die Luxusgüter zu kommen die ihnen irgendwelche Sanktionen eigentlich verwehren sollen, treffen tun selbige im Endeffekt i.d.R. vor allen das gemeine Volk und solange man das auf irgend eine Art unter Kontrolle halten kann, wenn interessieren da im autokratischen System die Sanktionen...



Die Beispiele kannst du nicht so einfach in einen Topf tun. Saddam wurde durch die Sanktionen massiv eingeschränkt und auch wenn es ihm als Privatmann immer noch relativ gut ging, war das ein heftiges politisches, militärisches und wirtschaftliches Problem. Die Kims dagegen dürften sich, ähnlich Castro & Nachfolger, ins Fäustchen lachen: Wieso sollte man sein isoliertes Volk selbst davon abhalten, wirtschaftlich mit dem Rest der Welt zu interagieren und sich damit auch noch Ärger einhandeln, wenn der Rest der Welt einem die Arbeit abnimmt und damit sogar die eigenen Märchen belegt? Lukaschenko wiederum sind weitere Sanktionen des Westens praktisch egal, weil er ohnehin schon so stark isoliert ist, dass auf dieser Basis keinen Fortschritt mehr aufbauen kann und umgekehrt in um so größerem Maße an Putins Tropf hängt. Den zu verlieren wiederum wäre katastrophal für ihn.
(Nicht dass es diesen Zwangsmechanismus überhaupt bräuchte. Lukaschenko ist absoluter Fan und hat schon mehrfach öffentlich einen Anschluss ans Reich angestrebt, es ist Putin der ihn nicht reinlässt)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> So schwer es auch sein mag das Leid der Zivilisten in Mariupol sehen zu müssen, aber je länger man von ukrainischer Seite die Stadt gehalten / verteidigt bekommt umso besser und aktuell um so belastender für die russische Armee.



Angeboten wurden nur die militärische Kapitulation, nicht der Abzug der Zivilsten. Da auch Russland in der zerstörten Stadt keine Versorgung mehr gewährleisten kann, hätte denen also die Deportation gedroht. Bilanz somit:
- Waffen zurückgelassen
- strategische Schlüsselposition aufgegeben
- Putin Geiseln übergeben
- die eigenen Angehörige möglicherweise auf Jahrzehnte nicht wiedergesehen

Mit einem vertrauenswürdigen Gegenüber wäre eine Kapitulation zur Vermeidung ziviler Opfer überhaupt keine Frage gewesen. Aber es gibt eben kein vertrauenswürdiges Gegenüber, sonst hätten man den Zivilisten ja auch schon längst die Flucht ermöglicht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe vom Prinzip her nicht, warum die Ukrainer denn nicht die Zivilbevölkerung rechtzeitig evakuieren,
> bevor die Hauptkampfhandlungen um eine Stadt beginnen.
> Gut, man bekommt nie alle raus, aber z. b. Mariupol war ja schon 1 Woche nach Beginn der Kampfhandlungen klar, dass die Stadt ein Ziel der Russen sein wird.
> Da hätte ich doch zumindest einen größeren Teil schon vorab herausgeholt.



Ging doch nicht. Nach einer Woche war die Region Mariupol schon auf weniger als zwei Artilleriereichweiten eingekreist, von Hubschraubern ganz zu schweigen. Man hat die ganze Zeit über versucht, Evakuierungskorridore mit den Russen auszuhandeln, aber die haben das verweigert und die Versuche, innerhalb der russischen Reichweite trotzdem klar als solche gekennzeichnte Zivilisten aus der Stadt zu schaffen, wären beinahe in einem Massaker geändert (es nicht zu versuchen jetzt auch )

Wenn dann hätte man es innerhalb der ersten Woche schaffen müssen, aber ganz ehrlich: Eine Halbmillionenstadt würden wir nicht einmal mit einem Monat Vorlauf über die Entfernung bis in die Westukraine evakuiert bekommen. Und die Ukrainer hatten noch einiges anderes in der Zeit zu tun. Die beschränkten Kapazitäten wurden zu Anfang eher auf Kiev konzentriert - näher am Westen und näher an der russischen Armee. Also dringender und lohnender. Als man Mariupol denken konnte, war es schon zu spät, denn Putin hatte von Anfang an dran gedacht.

Berechtigter wäre die Frage bei Odessa. Aber da ist auch viel Hoffnung und Trotz ins Spiel - solange die Leute noch nicht glauben, gehen zu müssen oder schlicht nicht wollen, solange ist eine Evakuierung ziemlich aufwendig. Da gilt dann auch wieder "wir sind im Krieg, wir machen erstmal das, was schnell und mit Wirkung gemacht werden kann"




RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt auch zynisch sein und vermuten, dass die ukrainische Regierung extra die Zivilbevölkerung in den Städten gelassen hat. Und ihre Soldaten bewußt in die Nähe von Zivilgebäuden in Stellung bringt um sie als Schutzschilde zu mißbrauchen. Ähnlich wie es im Irak und Gaza praktiziert wurde. Die Russen behaupten das ja die ganze Zeit  schon. Aber ich glaube nicht das die ukrainische Regierung so unmenschlich ist.



Bei Guerilliataktiken in Städten hast du nie eine klare Trennung. Wie auch? Da war alles zivil, jetzt kommt Militär und Miliz rein. Da steht die natürlich in der Nähe von "zivil".

Aber sie steht halt DA und das größenteils mit Handwaffen, maximal einem Panzer. Die Russen stehen im Moment mehrere Kilometer vor den Orten, weit außer Reich- und teils sogar außer Sichtweite und Bolzen einfach mit Artillerie drauf. Das kann gar kein direkter Kampf sein und schon gar nicht in dem Umfang, weil soviel Militär hat die Ukraine gar nicht. Das ist einfach nur systematsische Zerstörung von Infrastruktur. Putin hat eingesehen, dass er nicht bekommt, was er will - jetzt sorgt er dafür, dass es auch niemand anders kriegt.
.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die ganzen Reservisten mobilisiert würden, dann wären sie doch in der Überzahl und müssten auch Land zurückgewinnen können.



Um Land gegen Russland zu gewinnen, muss russisches Großgerät ausgeschaltet werden. Das klappt mit leichten Infanteriewaffen nur da, wo der Gegner sich blöd anstellt und auch wenn die Russen das erstaunlich oft machen: Noch sind Panzer, Artillerie und vor allem Luftwaffe in viel zu großer Zahl im Einsatz. Der Vormarsch wurde zwar stark verlangsamt, aber nie gestoppt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Da ist ein unguter ethnischer Konfliktherd, der augenscheinlich selbst zur Sowjetzeit schon geschwelt hat.



Der Grundkonflikt geht auf zaristische Seiten zurück, massiv angeheizt und verstetigt wurde er von Stalin. Völkermord vergeben Völker halt nicht so schnell. Zu späteren Sowjetzeiten wurde dann in gewohnt-autokratischer Manier mit Ansiedlungsprogrammen gegensteuert, mit dem ebenso gewohnten Ergebnis...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht in Abrede gestellt das er bei anderen Dingen evt. sinnvolle Sachen gesagt und geschrieben hat, aber das, tut mir ja leid, das ist einfach nur richtg saublöd.



Der "gute Idee"-Teil ist blöd, ja. Aber das "man weiß es nicht" würde ich unterschreiben - wohlgemerkt in beide Richtungen. NATO-Truppen ohne UN-Beschluss ins Kriegsgeschehen zu verwickeln wäre ein Risiko mit ungewissem, nicht mit garantiert schlechtem Ausgang. Deswegen sollte das meiner Meinung auch nicht tun, aber was imho ein Fehler war:
Genau das mehrfach und mit absoluter Sicherheit bekannt zu geben. Genau das Gegenteil hätte der Ukraine sehr helfen können: Massiv NATO-Truppen an der Grenze von Russland "zur eigenen Sicherheit" und zu "Manövern" aufziehen lassen und auf etwaige Bedenken Russland mit den gleichen Sätze antworten, die solange gegenüber der Ukraine gebraucht wurden.

Ich hab das irc schon Mitte Februar gesagt: Putin hat (nach eigenem Bekunden) tierisch Schiss vor der NATO und das muss man ausnutzen. Man muss zwar tierisch aufpassen, dass während der offensichtlichen Vorbereitung eines Eingriffs nie eine Situation entsteht, die mit dem Start desselbigen verwechselt werden kann und das zu jedem Zeitpunkt das Kräfteverhältnis zuungunsten Russlands ausfällt. Jede russische Einheit, die mit Verteidigungsvorbereitungen beschäftigt ist, ist eine Einheit, die nicht in der Ukraine kämpfen kann. Und das Putin gegen eine Übermacht angreift, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich - er würde nur auf einen Angriff mit aller Härte reagieren, aber wenn der nie kommt, hat man eine 1A Armee in being.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mariupol ist '"normal" für einen konventionellen Krieg.



Nö. Mariupol ist ein Kriegsverbrechen.




Lotto schrieb:


> Und hier wird gleich daraus gemacht, dass er ja gleich danach Polen, dann Berlin und dann die ganze Welt erobert...das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.



Zur Erinnerung: Putins Forderung/Ziel war ausdrücklich den Rückzug der NATO auf Stützpunkte vor 1997, also vor dem Beitritt Polens. Und es braucht nun wirklich keine "Logik" um zu schlussfolgern, was Polen und dem Baltikum droht, wenn sie sich dieser Fremredierung nicht unterwerfen, denn das wird in der Ukraine gerade vorgeführt, die ebenfalls die Frechheit hatte, nicht die Forderungen des Zaren umzusetzen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Er wird durch so einen brandgefährlichen Schwachsinn aus Brüssel noch mehr provoziert. Für alle die es noch nicht verstanden haben: Der ist aktuell außer Kontrolle und steht vor der Wand. Den noch mehr in die Ecke zu drängen macht es nur noch schlimmer. Umso weniger der zu verlieren hat, umso eher kommen die Atombomben.



Das Risiko ist nicht gleich null, aber was ist denn die Alternative? Man hat ihm ein Jahrzehnt lang die Hand hingehalten und das Ergebnis davon muss die Ukraine ausbaden. Putin kennt keine Grenzen, keinen Anstand, keine Regeln. Er weiß nur, was er will. (bislang ganz Osteuropa) und entweder er kriegt was er will, oder jemand stoppt ihn. Das wars, weitere Optionen existieren nicht.
Die für uns günstigste Möglichkeit, ihn zu stoppen, ist die Ukrainer die Drecksarbeit machen zu lassen.


----------



## behemoth85 (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ukranischen Streitkräfte werden auf 200000 angegeben. Plus paramilitärisch 100000.
> Wenn die ganzen Reservisten mobilisiert würden, dann wären sie doch in der Überzahl und müssten auch Land zurückgewinnen können.


Die kämpfen gg eine Übermacht, da ist nicht viel mit nennenswerten Rückeroberungen. Zwar finden vieleorts täglich welche statt, aber eher nach dem Motto heute 1 Schritt vor morgen wieder 3 zurück, was bewundernswert ist aber den Russen aus den Gebiet nicht verdrängt. Materiell sind die Russen weiterhin mehr als nur im Vorteil. Mehr Artellerie, mehr Dronen, Flugzeuge, Panzer usw weshalb es allein an der Versorgung von Waffen, Munition- und Humangütern aus dem Westen liegt wieweit sich die Ukraine nun retten/halten kann.

Ich hörte dass die Russen mit ihren Tageszielen insgesamt zufrieden sind, andere Stimmen sagen das wär nur Propaganda nach außen. Aber die Ukraine ist für die Russen auch so ein Testlabor, sie operieren und manövrieren je nach Ort sehr verschieden und testen für sie unübliche Vorgehensweisen. Sie ändern zB nicht nur ihre Taktik sondern auch ihre Strategie und das täglich was aus militärischen Blick sehr unüblich ist in einem so großen Kriegschauplatz. 

Was fest steht ist dass egal bei welchem Kriegsausgang, die Russen eine Menge dazulernen werden und ihre Armee für viele Staaten zu einer noch größeren Gefahr wird.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. März 2022)

> Sie ändern zB nicht nur ihre Taktik sondern auch ihre Strategie und das täglich ...



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Taktik und Strategie ... Herr OG a.D.?


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Taktik und Strategie ... Herr OG a.D.?


Das frage ich mich auch immer. Ich hatte das immer so verstanden das Taktik etwas kurzfristiges und Strategie langfristig? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## behemoth85 (22. März 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Taktik und Strategie ... Herr OG a.D.?


Oh man 

Kurz gesagt ist die Strategie die Planung und die Taktik der Weg zur korekten Ausübung, Herr Schulterglatze


----------



## Optiki (22. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> aber den Russen aus den Gebiet nicht verdrängt. Materiell sind die Russen weiterhin mehr als nur im Vorteil. Mehr Artellerie, mehr Dronen, Flugzeuge, Panzer usw weshalb es allein an der Versorgung von Waffen, Munition- und Humangütern aus dem Westen liegt wieweit sich die Ukraine nun retten/halten kann.


Wie gefährlich die Drohen sind, sieht man ja aktuell am zerbombten Kaufhaus. Auf RT zeigen sie ja eindeutige Aufnahmen, wie von dieser Position Raketen abgefeuert wurden, deswegen wurde es auch als militärisches Ziel zielgerichtet zerstört, als relevanter Politiker würde ich da nicht mehr einfach draußen herum laufen und am Besten noch meine Unterkunft verraten.

Strategische Rückeroberung ist schön und gut, aber es sollte das Ziel sein, nicht zu viele hochwertige Panzerabwehrwaffen an den Gegner zu liefern(verlieren) bzw. nicht zu viel Munition zu verschwenden. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich hörte dass die Russen mit ihren Tageszielen insgesamt zufrieden sind, andere Stimmen sagen das wär nur Propaganda nach außen. Aber die Ukraine ist für die Russen auch so ein Testlabor, sie operieren und manövrieren je nach Ort sehr verschieden und testen für sie unübliche Vorgehensweisen. Sie ändern zB nicht nur ihre Taktik sondern auch ihre Strategie und das täglich was aus militärischen Blick sehr unüblich ist in einem so großen Kriegschauplatz.


Kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Ziele man sich setzt und wie sehr man diese mit der Zeit runterschraubt. Wenn sie wirklich am Anfang mit den falsche Annahmen vom Geheimdienst gearbeitet haben, dann mussten die Zwangsläufig ihre Pläne überwerfen. Ansonsten haben sie erstmal wie immer, einen Haufen an Soldaten und Material verbrannt, einfach weil sie es können und jetzt werden wieder Städte zerbombt. Was mich halt wundert, warum so viele hochrangige Militärangehörige bereits ihr Leben verloren haben, ob das wirklich an der schlechten Kommunikation lag oder Putin die einfach nur loswerden möchte. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was fest steht ist dass egal bei welchem Kriegsausgang, die Russen eine Menge dazulernen werden und ihre Armee für viele Staaten zu einer noch größeren Gefahr wird.


Aus dem Krieg werden alle wichtigen Staaten lernen, jedoch hat Russland nach dem Krieg eine deutlich andere Ausgangslage als vor dem Konflikt.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

> Polizei fordert Schutzzone für Geflüchtete in Deutschland​
> Um ukrainische Flüchtlinge vor Menschenhändlern und Sexualstraftätern zu schützen, fordert die Gewerkschaft der Polizei (GdP) die Einrichtung von „Schutzzonen“ in den Bahnhöfen. Der für die Bundespolizei zuständige GdP-Vorsitzende Andreas Roßkopf sagte der _Rheinischen Post_: „Wir und die anderen Behörden müssen die ersten sein, die eine Registrierung und eine Abklärung vornehmen.“
> 
> Die Bundespolizei habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass Kriminelle sehr gezielt auf junge Frauen und Kinder zugingen, bevor die Beamten überhaupt in Kontakt mit den Flüchtlingen kämen, sagte Roßkopf. „Wir brauchen deshalb dringend Schutzzonen in den Bahnhöfen“, forderte er. „Danach kann man die Menschen auch gezielt Freunden oder Bekannten zuführen.“
> ...


Quelle: Polizei warnt vor Menschenhandel

Jetzt sind die Menschen (hauptsächlich Frauen und Kinder) aus dem Kriegsgebiet geflüchtet und müssen hier vor Menschenhändlern, Zuhältern und Sexualstraftätern geschützt werden. Echt schlimm.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Polizei warnt vor Menschenhandel
> 
> Jetzt sind die Menschen (hauptsächlich Frauen und Kinder) aus dem Kriegsgebiet geflüchtet und müssen hier vor Menschenhändlern, Zuhältern und Sexualstraftätern geschützt werden. Echt schlimm.


Sorry, aber das nun wirklich kein neues Phänomen...
Die Problematik existiert in ihrer akuteren grundsätzlichen Existenz schon seit mindestens über 15 Jahren!
Nur interessiert hat es bis dato einfach mal kaum eine Sau, wenn gerade osteuropäische Migrantinnen an Menschenhändler und Zuhälter geraten und irgendwo als Prostituierte oder Sklavinnen enden.

Und jetzt mit den Flüchtlingen aus der Ukraine wird es auf einmal für einige hier wieder ganz furchtbar und schrecklich, obwohl es das schon seit eben über 15 Jahren ist?


----------



## behemoth85 (22. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie gefährlich die Drohen sind, sieht man ja aktuell am zerbombten Kaufhaus. Auf RT zeigen sie ja eindeutige Aufnahmen, wie von dieser Position Raketen abgefeuert wurden, deswegen wurde es auch als militärisches Ziel zielgerichtet zerstört, als relevanter Politiker würde ich da nicht mehr einfach draußen herum laufen und am Besten noch meine Unterkunft verraten.


Die sind vorallem entbärlich. Bei Verlust musst du keine Piloten ersetzen, die viel Geld und Zeit kosten. Die Russen nutzen zwar noch ältere Drohnen aber genau so effizient.



Optiki schrieb:


> Strategische Rückeroberung ist schön und gut, aber es sollte das Ziel sein, nicht zu viele hochwertige Panzerabwehrwaffen an den Gegner zu liefern(verlieren) bzw. nicht zu viel Munition zu verschwenden.


Naja einen Panzer musst du auch erstmal richtig treffen, wissen wo. Dazu aus relativ kurzer Distanz so dass er dich nicht sieht, was schwer ist weil ein Panzer üblicherweise nicht ungeschützt daher kommt. Von Waffen des Types Stinger und ähnlichem weiß man dass Abraham Panzer ca 4, 5 oder 6 solcher Treffer stand halten. Angeblich sogar 8-10 Treffer überlebt im Irakkrieg. 

Aber letztlich hängt es auch weit von der Aufklärung ab wieviel Munition verwendet werden muss. Bei den Russen flogen bei der Aufklärung angeblich Köpfe als man unzälige teure Raketen verwendet hat nur um einen Flugplatz auszuschalten. Putin wurde rasent, wohl auch desswegen weil der westl Aufklärungsdienst, der die Ukraine unterstützt, deutlich besser ist. Das erleichtert den Ukrainern das Kämpfen ungemein.



Optiki schrieb:


> Aus dem Krieg werden alle wichtigen Staaten lernen, jedoch hat Russland nach dem Krieg eine deutlich andere Ausgangslage als vor dem Konflikt.



Die Frage ist ja was man dann draus macht. Und eben weil Russland nach dem Krieg in einer neuen politischen Realität aufwachen wird, werden sie gefährlicher als vor dem Krieg.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und jetzt mit den Flüchtlingen aus der Ukraine wird es auf einmal wieder ganz furchtbar und schrecklich, obwohl es das schon seit eben über 15 Jahren ist?


Was aber auch an der großen Zahl von Geflüchteten Frauen und Kinder liegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was aber auch an der großen Zahl von Geflüchteten Frauen und Kinder liegt.


Natürlich verdichtet es sich dadurch aktuell, aber die Problematik wäre auch weit weniger ausufernd wenn man die 15 Jahre zuvor nicht den Vogel Strauß gemacht und lieber weitestgehend weggeschaut hätte!
Dadrum geht es.
Man braucht jetzt nicht beklagen das Menschenhändler und Zuhälter da gerade ein "Festmahl" vorfinden, wenn man sich vorher einfach über Jahre und Jahrzehnte nicht hinreichend für die Vögel interessiert hat und sie weitestgehend einfach machen und Strukturen aufbauen lässt.


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch immer. Ich hatte das immer so verstanden das Taktik etwas kurzfristiges und Strategie langfristig? Keine Ahnung.


Strategie definiert das Ziel im Allgemeinen, Taktik den Weg zum Ziel im Einzelfall.


----------



## behemoth85 (22. März 2022)

Da fällt mir ein wie Osteuropa noch gestern zur mehr Solidarität ermuntert wurde, gerade von solchen Hochburgen der Prostitution wie Deutschland. Und jetzt kommen die ganzen Neubürger rüber, bzw schicken ihre Frauen weil sie sich nicht trauen, um junge Ukrainerinnen zu entführen. 

Das Immigrationsmodell osteuropäischer Länder ist der europ. Willkommenskultur eindeutig vorzuziehen. Aber Solidarität ... ja ja schon klar


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Angeblich ist ein Putsch gegen Putin geplant: „Vergiftung, plötzliche Krankheit, Unfall“: Russlands Elite soll Putsch gegen Putin planen

Aber ich glaube das erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. März 2022)

Putin hat sicher angst davor, sonst würde er nicht mehrere Meter auf einem riesigen Tisch von seinen Obersten Militärs weg sitzen.
Davor haben doch alle Diktatoren angst, denn sie haben zu vielen Leute auf die Füße getreten, ist ein Grund warum sie nicht abtreten wollen, sonst werden sie zum Freiwild.
Ich möchte nicht in Putins Lage sein, der hat sicher angst vor allen Leuten die ihm nahe kommen, hat man schon bei Stalin gesehen wie er starb, dessen Umfeld hatte so viel angst vor ihm das man sich nicht mal getraut hat ihn zu helfen.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Das Putin schon lange Paranoia hat ist mir bekannt. Nur das jetzt angeblich konkret was gegen ihn geplant wird ist ja neu.  Natürlich irgendwo auch doof wenn es stimmen sollte. Weil es ja öffentlich kommuniziert wird.
Dann wird er seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen noch mehr erhöhen.


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2022)

Agent 47, nehmen Sie den Auftrag an...

Gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. März 2022)

Klar sind solche Dinge unbekannt, wenn sie bekannt wären würde man deren Ziel warnen, sich selbst in Gefahr bringen, oder hats schon jemals jemanden gegeben der dies im Vorhinein angekündigt hat 
Ob er so viel Glück haben wird wie bei Hitlers Attentate, mal sehen, Hitler war ja sehr freudig darin seine Reisepläne kurzfristig zu ändern, ob das auch bei Putin der Fall ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## GamingX (22. März 2022)

über 15K gefallene russische Soladaten bisher, quote ist nicht schlecht, weiter so, Ukraine.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. März 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> über 15K gefallene russische Soladaten bisher, quote ist nicht schlecht, weiter so, Ukraine.


davon spricht die ukraine, wird auch ein teil motivierender propaganda sein.

allerdings hatte russland bisher nur 500-1000 gefallene soldaten zugegeben, aber dann:









						Gut 10.000 tote Soldaten: Russische Zeitung veröffentlicht hohe Opferzahl in Ukraine - und löscht sie
					

Bisher hatte der Kreml knapp 500 in der Ukraine gefallene russische Soldaten gemeldet. Nun aber steht eine deutlich höhere Zahl im Raum. Ein kremlnahes Blatt schrieb von knapp 10.000 russischen Opfern – und nimmt den Artikel dann vom Netz.




					www.rnd.de
				




die wahrheit liegt also vielleicht irgendwo in der mitte, zwischen 12000 und 13000, was aber ebenso beachtlich wäre.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

Hier mal für den einen oder anderen hier der nicht erwarten kann sich aktiv in der Ukraine militärisch zu beteiligen, wie schön es ist und was es heißt als Soldat in einem wirklichen militärischen Konflikt zu sein.

Aber eine Warnung vorne weg, das sind wirklich keine schönen Anblicke, die man da von der Panzerbesatzung zu sehen bekommt, wenn auch noch sicher nicht der schlimmste Anblick, aber achtet doch einfach mal selbst auf die Soldaten die den ausgeschalteten Panzer verlassen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXoyWH5FMgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (22. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja einen Panzer musst du auch erstmal richtig treffen, wissen wo. Dazu aus relativ kurzer Distanz so dass er dich nicht sieht, was schwer ist weil ein Panzer üblicherweise nicht ungeschützt daher kommt.


Stichwort: Javelin


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2022)

Leicht links unten sieht man den armen Kerl, der im Turm saß...
All zu weit geht der nicht mehr.
Na ja, das ist der visuelle Vor- und Nachteil der Reaktivpanzerung.
Die erste Granate löst deren Sprengung aus und zerfetzelt alles im Umkreis von 10-25 m.
Dann brauchts nur noch die erwähnte Javelin o. vergleichbares und es wird richtig warm im inneren.


----------



## Lotto (22. März 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> über 15K gefallene russische Soladaten bisher, quote ist nicht schlecht, weiter so, Ukraine.


15k junge Leben, aber schon klar plötzlich spielen Nationalität, etc. eine Rolle...ansonsten Jahre lang davor gepredigt das ja alle Menschen gleich sind und Unterschiede keine Rolle spielen...tolle Doppelmoral.
Die Verwantwortlichen für den Krieg sitzen in Moskau, die sitzen nicht in nem Panzer in der Ukraine. Jeder Tote ist einer zu viel!


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Putin schon lange Paranoia hat ist mir bekannt. Nur das jetzt angeblich konkret was gegen ihn geplant wird ist ja neu.  Natürlich irgendwo auch doof wenn es stimmen sollte. Weil es ja öffentlich kommuniziert wird.
> Dann wird er seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen noch mehr erhöhen.


Naja, das ist eher eine Nebelkerze der Ukraine als "konkret". Du interpretierst / wünscht Dir da zu viel hinein. Wie Du schon richtig schreibst: Der Ukraine würde es nichts bringen, so etwas auf FB zu posten, wenn da etwas dran wäre. Ansonsten würden sie die "russische Elite" einfach machen lassen und ruhig sein.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

> Im Kampf gegen die russischen Truppen um Kiew soll die ukrainische Armee weiter Fortschritte gemacht haben. Den ukrainischen Soldaten soll es gelungen sein, die russische Armee in Butscha einzukesseln. Darüber mehren sich Berichte bei Twitter. So schreibt ein britischer Journalist, die Einkesselung der russischen Armee nordwestlich von Kiew sei von fünf Informanten mitgeteilt worden. Ob die Angaben der Wahrheit entsprechen, ist zurzeit aber noch unklar.
> 
> Bereits in der Nacht zu Dienstag hat die ukrainische Armee weitere militärische Erfolge verzeichnen können, als sie die westlich von Kiew liegende Stadt Makariw zurückeroberten. Laut „CNN“ haben es die ukrainischen Soldaten im Norden und Westen von Kiew geschafft, die Versuche der Russen zu unterbinden, die Stadt einzukesseln. Außerdem haben sie russische Soldaten im Norden der Stadt von der Versorgung der russischen Armee abgeschnitten.
> 
> Auch hochrangige US-Beamte des Pentagons bestätigen die militärischen Erfolge der ukrainischen Armee um Kiew. Demnach gebe es erste Anzeichen dafür, dass die Ukraine nun „in der Lage und bereit“ sei, die Gebiete zurückzugewinnen, welche die russische Armee zuvor erobert hatte.


Quelle: Berichte: Ukrainer kesseln russische Armee vor Kiew ein und sind „bereit“, erste Gebiete zurückzuerobern

Wenn da nur nicht die russische Luftwaffe immer wäre...


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Berichte: Ukrainer kesseln russische Armee vor Kiew ein und sind „bereit“, erste Gebiete zurückzuerobern
> 
> Wenn da nur nicht die russische Luftwaffe immer wäre...


Ich würde an Selenskys Stelle Putin ja vorher noch eine Kapitulation, Entnazifizierung des Kreml und Entmilitarisierung Russlands anbieten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. März 2022)

auch ne üble nummer. "straflager mit besonders strengen haftbedingungen".  









						Kremlgegner Nawalny erneut schuldig gesprochen
					

Ein Moskauer Gericht hat den Kremlgegner Nawalny in einem weiteren Prozess schuldig gesprochen. Der 45-Jährige wurde unter anderem wegen Betrugs zu weiteren neun Jahren Haft verurteilt. Nawalny sitzt bereits in einem Straflager ein.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> auch ne üble nummer. "straflager mit besonders strengen haftbedingungen".


Der hätte mal lieber in Deutschland bleiben sollen.
Aber er hatte wohl auf einen Umsturz des Systems gehofft.
Fast hätte es geklappt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2022)

Übrigens hat Gregor Gysi sich in einem Video auf russisch an das russische Volk gewandt und es dazu aufgerufen gegen diesen unrechten Krieg des Kreml in der Ukriane auf die Straße zu gehen und zu demonstrieren:









						Gregor Gysi veröffentlicht Video auf Russisch
					

In einer Ansprache appelliert der Linken-Politiker an die Menschen in Russland und russische Gemeinden in Deutschland, gegen den Angriffskrieg zu protestieren.




					web.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. März 2022)

ich  hab mir leider zuerst die dort verlinkte version mit den russischen untertiteln angesehen und diese ganz gruselig von YT überstzen lassen und die beschreibung zum video erst danach gelesen und gesehen, dass es das auch mit deutschen untertiteln gibt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thaWAtc7IC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hat schon eier, der Gregor. hoffentlich kommts auch an und bringt was.


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

> Die USA und ihre westlichen Verbündeten werden nach Darstellung des Weißen Hauses diese Woche weitere Sanktionen gegen Russland ankündigen. Dies soll am Donnerstag passieren - im Rahmen der Gipfeltreffen der NATO und der EU in Brüssel, an denen auch US-Präsident Joe Biden teilnehmen wird, wie der Nationale Sicherheitsbeauftragte Jake Sullivan sagte. Es gehe um "ein weiteres Sanktionspaket", sagte er. Ein wichtiges Element werde es dabei sein, die bestehenden Strafmaßnahmen so zu verschärfen, dass Moskau eine Umgehung der Sanktionen weiter erschwert werde.


Quelle: USA: NATO und EU wollen neue Sanktionen verkünden

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin kein bißchen beeindruckt haben.
Wird wohl auch daran liegen das weiter Gas, Öl und Kohle exportiert werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: USA: NATO und EU wollen neue Sanktionen verkünden
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin kein bißchen beeindruckt haben.
> Wird wohl auch daran liegen das weiter Gas, Öl und Kohle exportiert werden.


Sanktionen werden wenig bringen aus einem einfachen Grund: Russland exportiert vor allem Rohstoffe. Kauft man sie nicht in Europa, wird das Zeug woanders weitergeleitet. Sie können selbst versorgen.
Die ganze Welt benötigt Rohstoffe. Sie haben keine produzierende Industrie wie hier. Sanktionen schaden vor allem uns selbst und kleinen Unternehmen in Russland, die versuchen überhaupt etwas zu produzieren. Unsere Exporte werden teurer oder unerschwinglich, der Absatz sinkt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Berichte: Ukrainer kesseln russische Armee vor Kiew ein und sind „bereit“, erste Gebiete zurückzuerobern
> 
> Wenn da nur nicht die russische Luftwaffe immer wäre...


Nice, an den Weihnachtsmann will ich auch glauben, aber eine Entlastung wäre es schon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin kein bißchen beeindruckt haben.


Genau der Eindruck ist von Putin ja auch gewollt. Er kann sich ja kaum hinstellen und sagen "ganz schön heftig eure Sanktionen da...", nach außen hin muss er ja einen auf Balls of Steel machen.

Man muss halt auch sehen, dass Putin leider der letzte sein wird den die Sanktionen tatsächlich treffen, die ersten die leiden sind das normale Volk. Putin und seine Oligarchen haben eh von allem genug und zu viel, unabhängig von Sanktionen. Es geht nur darum den politischen Druck aus dem Inneren heraus zu erhöhen, denn das einzige was Putin wirklich realistisch aufhalten kann ist sein Volk und ggf. noch seine Führungspersönlichkeiten im Kreml. Wenn die Russen ihren Zaren nicht absägen (was sie historisch eigentlich ganz gut drauf haben wenns ihnen dreckig geht, beim letzten mal waren sie SEHR gründlich...) - von uns kann das keiner.

Nebenbei noch was zum Linken da oben: Ich bin üblicherweise nicht oder zumindest seltener Gysis Meinung und die Linke war auch bisher nie eine Partei die ich gewählt hätte aber für die Nummer hatter meinen ehrlichen Respekt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUFMSNgNh3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(vom 14.03. - also vor einer woche)


----------



## RyzA (22. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau der Eindruck ist von Putin ja auch gewollt. Er kann sich ja kaum hinstellen und sagen "ganz schön heftig eure Sanktionen da...", nach außen hin muss er ja einen auf Balls of Steel machen.


Klar Schwächen zeigt er ungerne. Aber irgendwann muß es ja Verhaltensänderungen geben...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man muss halt auch sehen, dass Putin leider der letzte sein wird den die Sanktionen tatsächlich treffen, die ersten die leiden sind das normale Volk. Putin und seine Oligarchen haben eh von allem genug und zu viel, unabhängig von Sanktionen. Es geht nur darum den politischen Druck aus dem Inneren heraus zu erhöhen, denn das einzige was Putin wirklich realistisch aufhalten kann ist sein Volk und ggf. noch seine Führungspersönlichkeiten im Kreml. Wenn die Russen ihren Zaren nicht absägen (was sie historisch eigentlich ganz gut drauf haben wenns ihnen dreckig geht, beim letzten mal waren sie SEHR gründlich...) - von uns kann das keiner.


Ja Putin mit seinen 40 Milliarden die er persönlich angeblich hat wird das wenig jucken. Und die anderen Bonzen auch.
Das Volk wird mal wieder leiden aber dann bestimmt auch wütender auf die Regierung.
Die Frage ist dann wie Putin diese Wut kontrollieren will. Mit einen außenpolitischen Nachgeben und innenpolitisch mit Gewalt. Nur kann er nicht das ganze Volk niederknüppeln oder sogar erschiessen lassen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei noch was zum Linken da oben: Ich bin üblicherweise nicht oder zumindest seltener Gysis Meinung und die Linke war auch bisher nie eine Partei die ich gewählt hätte aber für die Nummer hatter meinen ehrlichen Respekt.


Ich fand Gregor Gysi schon immer sehr symphatisch. Rhetorisch sehr gewandt und inhatlich auch  klar  auf den Punkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Von Waffen des Types Stinger und ähnlichem weiß man dass Abraham Panzer ca 4, 5 oder 6 solcher Treffer stand halten. Angeblich sogar 8-10 Treffer überlebt im Irakkrieg.



Der Iraker, der es geschafft haben soll einen US-Kampfpanzer mit 10 US-Luftabwehrraketen auszuschalten, hat einen Orden verdient.

Der, der sich solche Märchen überlegt und sie verbreitet nicht.





RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die bisherigen Sanktionen Putin kein bißchen beeindruckt haben.
> Wird wohl auch daran liegen das weiter Gas, Öl und Kohle exportiert werden.



Weiß jemand, ob Russland überhaupt irgendwelche Importwaren für akute Zwecke braucht?

Höherwertige Konsumgüter, Vorprodukte für technisch fortgeschrittene Endkundenware, neue Produktionsanlagen - klar, das kam alles aus dem Westen. Aber es ist alles nichts, worauf man nicht mehrere Monate bis Jahre verzichten kann. Und die Abtrennung von Investitionen und Know-How hat sowieso eine Latenz von einem halben Jahrzehnt, ehe sie voll durchschlägt (dann aber halt auch mit Wirkung für die nächsten 2-3 Jahrzehnte). Deswegen habe ich ja schon mehrfach geschrieben: Wenn Putin egal ist, dass er Russland langfristig ruiniert, dann kann er den Krieg noch sehr lange fortführen. Es braucht zusätzlich militärischen Druck, wenn man der Ukraine kurzfristig Luft verschaffen möchte.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob Russland überhaupt irgendwelche Importwaren für akute Zwecke braucht?


Bitte sehr, Import aufgeschlüsselt nach Warengruppen und deren finanziellen Wert:





__





						Russia Imports - October 2022 Data - 1994-2021 Historical - November Forecast
					

Imports to Russia rose 40.1 percent to a 6-month low of USD 24.75 billion in January of 2022, before the invasion of its neighbor Ukraine and West sanctions. Purchases increased from both non-CIS (40.6 percent) and CIS countries (36.3 percent). Several global brands and major companies from...




					tradingeconomics.com
				




Gerade im Bereich der Medizinischen Güter könnte da schon das eine oder andere bei sein was man durchaus unter "akut" verbuchen könnte, genauso wie im Bereich der Baustoffe und gewisser chemischer Erzeugnisse.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2022)

Die Frage ist nur ob die medizinischen Güter überhaupt sanktioniert werden. Da gibt es ja naheliegende Argumente gegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar Schwächen zeigt er ungerne. Aber irgendwann muß es ja Verhaltensänderungen geben...
> 
> Ja Putin mit seinen 40 Milliarden die er persönlich angeblich hat wird das wenig jucken. Und die anderen Bonzen auch.
> Das Volk wird mal wieder leiden aber dann bestimmt auch wütender auf die Regierung.
> Die Frage ist dann wie Putin diese Wut kontrollieren will. Mit einen außenpolitischen Nachgeben und innenpolitisch mit Gewalt. Nur kann er nicht das ganze Volk niederknüppeln oder sogar erschiessen lassen.


das muss er durch seine propaganda ja auch gar nicht. da heißt es im tv, im radio, im internet halt von morgens bis abends "wir sind die guten, wir bekämpfen nazis und der westen, das sind die bösen, die sanktionieren uns unberechtigt und wollen uns vernichten."
das glaubt dann ein sehr beträchtlicher teil der bevölkerung. dieser teil wird nicht sauer auf die regierung, sondern auf den vermeintlich bösen westen und bejubelt das vorgehen der eigenen regierung und ihrem "starken" putin dann noch.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das muss er durch seine propaganda ja auch gar nicht. da heißt es im tv, im radio, im internet halt von morgens bis abends "wir sind die guten, wir bekämpfen nazis und der westen, das sind die bösen, die sanktionieren uns unberechtigt und wollen uns vernichten."
> das glaubt dann ein sehr beträchtlicher teil der bevölkerung. dieser teil wird nicht sauer auf die regierung, sondern auf den vermeintlich bösen westen und bejubelt das vorgehen der eigenen regierung und ihrem "starken" putin dann noch.


Ich gebe ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass immer mehr Russen die Wahrheit erfahren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


da muss man leider so ehrlich sein, das sieht bei uns nicht groß anders aus. teilweise preiserhöhungen von 15-40 prozent.


----------



## compisucher (23. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja einen Panzer musst du auch erstmal richtig treffen, wissen wo. Dazu aus relativ kurzer Distanz so dass er dich nicht sieht, was schwer ist weil ein Panzer üblicherweise nicht ungeschützt daher kommt. Von Waffen des Types Stinger und ähnlichem weiß man dass Abraham Panzer ca 4, 5 oder 6 solcher Treffer stand halten. Angeblich sogar 8-10 Treffer überlebt im Irakkrieg.


Du meinst sicherlich eine Panzerabwehrrakete und doch nicht eine Stinger, oder?
Letztere trifft eigentlich nur was in der Luft.
Würde man die gegen einen Panzer einsetzen, könnte man den -äh- Wehrmachtsbegriff des "Panzeranklopfgerät" verwenden, die 2-3 cm Schrapnelle sind nicht besonders effektiv gegen einen Panzer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. März 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob die medizinischen Güter überhaupt sanktioniert werden. Da gibt es ja naheliegende Argumente gegen.


Das scheint bisher in der "Sanktionsgeschichte" immer etwas unterschiedlich gehandhabt worden zu sein. Aber de facto hat es natürlich auch den Bereich der medizinischen Versorgung Auswirkungen, wenn es weitreichende wirtschaftliche Sanktionen gibt. Dann wird es nämlich irgendwann schwer, tatsächlich die benötigten Medikamente und medizinischen Geräte /Ersatzteile zu importieren, selbst wenn erlaubt.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann wird es nämlich irgendwann schwer, tatsächlich die benötigten Medikamente und medizinischen Geräte /Ersatzteile zu importieren, selbst wenn erlaubt.


Deswegen plädiere ich ja schon lange dafür, dies nicht nur von wenigen Standorten abhängig zu machen.
Soviel ich weiß wird der Großteil unsere Medikamente  in Indien und China produziert.
Und da sind lebenswichtige Medikamente mit bei. Wenn man die nicht mehr bekommt gibt man den Löffel ab.
Dazu gehöre ich auch.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. März 2022)

*Neues zur militärischen Lage in der Ukraine und zur Logistik der russischen Armee:*





__





						ORF-TVthek
					

Nachrichten, Magazine, Dokumentationen, Diskussionen, Kultur, Sport, Shows, Comedys, Filme, Serien, Regional- und Kindersendungen: Die Videoplattform ORF-TVthek bietet mehr als 200 ORF-TV-Sendungen als Livestream und Video-on-Demand an. Die Videoarchive erlauben zudem einen Blick ins ORF-Archiv...




					tvthek.orf.at
				



ORF / Militäranalytiker (zur aktuellen mil. Lage)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hvgp7WGCTgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ÖBH / Landesverteidigungsakademie Wien (zur Logistik der ru. Armee)

*Fazit:* 
Scheinbar gibt es aktuell eine "Logistische Pause und Reorganisation" seitens Russland.
Ergo man gräbt sich ein / zieht sich etwas zurück und hält brauchbare Positionen.
Vermutlich konnte die ukrainische Armee deswegen heute 2 Kleinstädte nahe Kiew quasi Kampflos
"zurückerobern".


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Berichte: Ukrainer kesseln russische Armee vor Kiew ein und sind „bereit“, erste Gebiete zurückzuerobern
> 
> Wenn da nur nicht die russische Luftwaffe immer wäre...


Nice, an den Weihnachtsmann will ich auch glauben.


SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Neues zur militärischen Lage in der Ukraine und zur Logistik der russischen Armee:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie bereiten einen massiven Angriff im Südosten vor. Ziele um Kiev und im Westen der Ukraine werden nur strategisch mit Langstreckenraketen beschossen, das auch nach Dronenaufklärung. Russland bringt nicht mehr ihre Militärfahrzeug in Schussreichweite. Kiew braucht vorerst nichts zu befürchten.
Das ist die Analyse von der russischen Seite. Anscheinend habe sie ihre Taktik geändert.
Mein Nachbar ist ein Russe.


----------



## hoffgang (23. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nice, an den Weihnachtsmann will ich auch glauben.


Warum? Es war zu erwarten dass die Flanke der Russen im Norden verwundbar ist, genau die scheint jetzt eingedrückt zu werden. Weil man Kiew nicht eingenommen hat (bislang) wird der ursprüngliche Angriffsplan nicht umsetzbar, der hat keinen Flankenschutz vorgesehen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie bereiten einen massiven Angriff im Südosten vor. Ziele um Kiev und im Westen der Ukraine werden nur strategisch mit Langstreckenraketen beschossen, das auch nach Dronenaufklärung. Russland bringt nicht mehr ihre Militärfahrzeug in Schussreichweite. Kiew braucht vorerst nichts zu befürchten.


Birgt das Risiko der Russen bei Kiew Gegenangriffen ausgesetzt zu sein. Die Offensive im Süden läuft in Teilen deutlich besser, auch weil dort aus der Krim versorgt werden kann. Aber auch hier ist man von den Kriegszielen weit entfernt. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das ist die Analyse von der russischen Seite. Anscheinend habe sie ihre Taktik geändert.


Nicht anscheinend. Die Russen HABEN Ihre Strategie geändert weil der ursprüngliche Plan hinten & vorne nicht funktioniert hat.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar ist ein Russe.


Na dann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum? Es war zu erwarten dass die Flanke der Russen im Norden verwundbar ist, genau die scheint jetzt eingedrückt zu werden. Weil man Kiew nicht eingenommen hat (bislang) wird der ursprüngliche Angriffsplan nicht umsetzbar, der hat keinen Flankenschutz vorgesehen.


Deswegen greifen sie jeden sich formierenden Widerstand mit Langstreckenraketen an. Sie haben sich in haltbaren Positionen vergraben. Ein Angriff vom ukrainischen Militär wäre sehr verlustreich für die Ukrainer, da sie im Offenen nicht agieren können.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Birgt das Risiko der Russen bei Kiew Gegenangriffen ausgesetzt zu sein. Die Offensive im Süden läuft in Teilen deutlich besser, auch weil dort aus der Krim versorgt werden kann. Aber auch hier ist man von den Kriegszielen weit entfernt.


Sie wollen volle Kontrolle über das Schwarze Meer haben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht anscheinend. Die Russen HABEN Ihre Strategie geändert weil der ursprüngliche Plan hinten & vorne nicht funktioniert hat.


Na Logo.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Na dann.


Er bombardiert mich mit ganz viel Info, vieles davon ist ehrlicherweise Schwachsinn. Bei uns zeichnet sich ein Trend ab, BBC ist immer noch die zuverlässigste Nachrichtenquelle, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Sie überprüfen wenigstens ihre Angaben. Ich bin ein großer Fan geworden.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> BBC ist immer noch die zuverlässigste Nachrichtenquelle,


Dem kann ich tatsächlich nur beipflichten. Selbst Nachrichten zur deutschen Politik sind z.T. schneller und detaillierter als die aus DE selbst.


----------



## hoffgang (23. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deswegen greifen sie jeden sich formierenden Widerstand mit Langstreckenraketen an. Sie haben sich in haltbaren Positionen vergraben. Ein Angriff vom ukrainischen Militär wäre sehr verlustreich für die Ukrainer, da sie im Offenen nicht agieren können.


Bitte was?
Not sure ob wir den gleichen Konflikt betrachten, aber die russische Armee ist es die massivste Probleme gezeigt hat über Gelände hinweg anzugreifen, v.a. im Norden des Landes. Das was die Russen da bombardieren sind zudem Infrastruktur, keine Truppen im Feld.

Im Gegenteil sogar, die Russen tun sich offensichtlich schwer damit nicht stationäre Ziele mit weitreichenden Waffen zu bekämpfen. Zudem kann erwartet werden, dass die russische Westflanke durchaus weich sein wird, die Truppe ist frontal in Kiew gebunden und alles was es braucht ist ein Abschneiden von der Versorgung. Erneut, da die Russen massiv auf ausgebaute Straßen angewiesen sind ist das keine Utopie.

Ich würd mal sagen, die Lage im Norden für die Russen ist prekär, insbesondere wenn sie keine Truppen nachführen können. Ja, eine Offensive ist nicht ohne Risiken für die Ukrainer, aber nichts tun bedeutet die definitive Niederlage.
Wär ich russischer Kommandeur im Norden, ich würd meine Reserve auf die Flanke verlegen... Just saying.
Und das ist kein Hirngespinst, das ist simple Taktik.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Na Logo.


Ähm ja, das ist unbestreitbar... Sorry wenn Dir als Laie das nicht auffällt, als ehemaligem Kampftruppenoffizier ist mir das Sonnenklar. Das ist auch Konsens, lies oder folge z.b. Michael Kofmann wenn du mir nicht glaubst.

Aber zu glauben, Russland hätte seine Strategie nach der ersten Woche nicht verändert ist schlicht falsch. Russland ist davon abgegangen Iraqi Freedom zu kopieren und hat einen langsameren Ansatz mit mehr Feuerkraft gegen statische Ziele gewählt, der Shift ist sichtbar und vollkommen einfach mit den Verlusten & ausbleibenden Erfolgen in den ersten Kriegstagen zu erklären.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Bei den Bilder von Mariuol fühlt man sich fast ein wenig an die Bilder vom Überflug über Berlin '45 erinnert...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXiqU0EcGLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TweakerNerd (23. März 2022)

Es macht mich alles so traurig... der Homo sapiens lernt nich dazu....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OshI0cbj1T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




MfG


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2022)

Russland akzeptiert künftig für Gas und Öllierferungen nur noch die Bezahlung in russischen Rubel:









						Russland akzeptiert für Gaslieferungen nur noch Rubel
					

Russland will Zahlungen für Gasexporte künftig nur noch in der eigenen Währung erlauben. Allein die Ankündigung lässt den Rubel steigen. Experten befürchten nun eine Eskalation im "Wirtschaftskrieg".




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland akzeptiert künftig für Gas und Öllierferungen nur noch die Bezahlung in russischen Rubel:


Die Chinesen drucken jetzt Rubel?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. März 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da muss man leider so ehrlich sein, das sieht bei uns nicht groß anders aus. teilweise preiserhöhungen von 15-40 prozent.


Schon. Mehl und somit das Brot beim Bäcker werden wohl auch gerade teurer. Gestern gab es aber ein update, das Video war ja schon was her.

Moskau




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGBQwk7FXws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



St. Petersburg




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYZWqGJSCTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab diese beiden Videos selbst aber noch nicht durch.


----------



## keinnick (24. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen drucken jetzt Rubel?


_"Betroffen sind demnach die von Russland auf einer schwarzen Liste festgehaltenen "unfreundlichen Staaten". _


----------



## behemoth85 (24. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Iraker, der es geschafft haben soll einen US-Kampfpanzer mit 10 US-Luftabwehrraketen auszuschalten, hat einen Orden verdient.
> 
> Der, der sich solche Märchen überlegt und sie verbreitet nicht.





compisucher schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich eine Panzerabwehrrakete und doch nicht eine Stinger, oder?
> Letztere trifft eigentlich nur was in der Luft.
> Würde man die gegen einen Panzer einsetzen, könnte man den -äh- Wehrmachtsbegriff des "Panzeranklopfgerät" verwenden, die 2-3 cm Schrapnelle sind nicht besonders effektiv gegen einen Panzer.


Ja ja da ist mir tatsächlich ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, danke für den höflichen Hinweis. Ändern tuets trotzdem nichts auch wenns weh tuet, Abrams halten so einige Panzerabwehrraketen aus.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ändern tuets trotzdem nichts auch wenns weh tuet, Abrams halten so einige Panzerabwehrraketen aus.


Das kann ich ehrlich geschrieben, nicht wirklich beurteilen.
Ich weiss, dass vornehmlich russische Panzersysteme eine sogenannte Reaktivpanzerung besitzen:








						Reaktivpanzerung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Während der M1A2 eine sog. Komposit- oder Chobham-Panzerung verfügt.








						M1 Abrams – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Chobham-Panzerung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



hieraus:
_Bis zum Zweiten Golfkrieg galt die Technologie der Chobham-Panzerung als bewährt, da trotz mehrfacher Einschläge von HEAT- und KE-Munition nur einzelne Panzer der Koalitionstruppen zerstört wurden. Während des Dritten Golfkrieges kam es zwar mehrfach zur Zerstörung einzelner M1 Abrams-Kampfpanzer; die eigentliche Chobham-Panzerung der Panzer der Koalitionstruppen wurde aber nur sehr selten vom Projektil durchschlagen. Wegen der sehr hohen Kosten werden viele Teile eines Panzers aber nicht mit Chobham geschützt._

Zweifellos ist die Reaktivpanzerung - äh- primitiver und gefährdet bei deren Auslösung im weiten Umkreis um en Panzer herum auch eigene Soldaten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das kann ich ehrlich geschrieben, nicht wirklich beurteilen.
> Ich weiss, dass vornehmlich russische Panzersysteme eine sogenannte Reaktivpanzerung besitzen:
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat nun einmal absolut nichts mit "primitiver" zu tun, Aktivschutz in Form von Reaktivpanzerung ist halt einfach ein völlig anderes Konzept als Passivschutz in Form von Verbundpanzerungen und ja, Reaktivsysteme sind entsprechend immer gefährlicher, auch für eigene Soldaten die sich im Wirkbereich aufhalten, als passive Systeme, das liegt bei jeden Aktivsystem wie der Reaktivpanzerung in der Natur der Sache ihrer Wirkweise und ist z.B. auch der Grund warum die Bundeswehr Reaktivpanzerung beim Leopard 2 nicht in betacht zieht.

Allerdings haben Reaktivpanzerungen halt folglich auch den "großen" Vorteil das sie mindestens einen Angriff der auf die Reaktivpanzerung trifft mit ziemlich hoher Zuverlässigkeit aufhalten können, während Passivsysteme (wie in dem Fall die Chobhampanzerung) entweder das Geschoss durch ihre ausreichende Panzerungsbeschaffenheit abwehren können, oder eben in jeden Fall durchschlagen werden.

Die Überlebensfähigkeit eines Panzers mit Reaktivpanzerung liegt also in jeden Fall etwas höher als die rein passiver Systeme in Form von Verbundpanzerung, aber man erkauft sie sich halt damit das man dann halt auch beim auslösen eben nicht zu nah am entsprechenden Fahrzeug stehen sollte.

Ansonsten noch, was die Überlebensfähigkeit des Abrams angeht und somit auch der britischen Challenger, die ebenfalls Chobhampanzerung nutzen (ist schließlich eine britische Erfindung, die mit den USA nur geteilt wurde), ist es wie immer bei Panzern stark davon abhängig wo der Abrams getroffen wird!

Der Irak hat durchaus gezeigt das selbst als relativ veraltet geltende RPG-7 Abrams mit 1-2 Treffern in Seite und Heck ausschalten können, Chobham hin oder her.
Grundlos werden die USA bei neueren Abrams Ausführungen da jedenfalls an den Seiten wohl sicherlich auch nicht, genau wie die russische Armee auf ihren Panzern, aktiv auslösende ERA-Kacheln montiert haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontal mag es aber durchaus so sein das im Normalfall mehrere RPG-Treffer ausgehalten werden können, solange der Treffer nicht mit großen Glück eine maximal ungünstige Stelle trifft und zumindest solange er auch nicht wie zunehmend bei modernen Panzerabwehrwaffen üblich, wie z.B. auch der schwedischen NLAW, von der Oberseite auf den Panzer erfolgt (dürft euch auch gerne mal jüngere Bilder russischer Panzer in der Ukraine anschauen, man geht da nicht ohne Grund inzwischen zu über behelfsmäßig Stahlkäfige auf die Oberseite der T-72 / T-90 zu montieren, genau aus diesen Grund)...


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

> Zwischen 7000 und 15.000 russische Soldaten wurden nach Nato-Angaben in der Ukraine getötet.
> Bis zu 40.000 russische Soldaten seien demnach insgesamt getötet, verwundet, gefangen genommen worden oder werden vermisst, sagte ein hochrangiger Militärvertreter der Nato, wie das »Wall Street Journal« berichtet.
> Russland hat möglicherweise auch zehn Prozent seiner Ausrüstung verloren, was die Fähigkeit Moskaus beeinträchtigt, sein Operationstempo beizubehalten, hieß es.


Quelle: Putin soll bereits ein Fünftel seiner Kampftruppen verloren haben

Das sind Nato-Schätzungen. Ukrainische Angaben sind noch höher.

Hier noch ein sehr bewegendes Bild eines jungen Soldaten welches im Netz umgeht. Ich habe das von Facebook.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand will diesen sch**ss Krieg! Und schon gar nicht sinnlos verheizt werden.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

Eines der größten Landungsschiffe der Russen in ihrer Flotte, die "Orsk" wurde von den Ukrainern zerstört:








						Ukrainische Armee zerstört russisches Kriegsschiff
					

Es wäre ein mächtiges Zeichen der ukrainischen Streitkräfte. Nach eigenen Angaben zerstören sie ein Landungsschiff der russischen Armee im Hafen von Berdjansk. Das bringt zuletzt Ausrüstung in die eroberte Stadt. Andere russische Schiffe verlassen fluchtartig den Hafen, ein weiteres scheint...




					www.n-tv.de
				











						Herber Verlust für Putin: Ukraine zerstört riesiges russisches Landungsschiff
					

Der ukrainischen Marine ist ein weiterer wichtiger Schlag gegen die russische Armee gelungen: In den frühen Morgenstunden am Donnerstag ging die "Orsk", ein 113-Meter-Landungsschiff, das den Russen Panzerfahrzeuge als Verstärkung gebracht hatte, im eroberten Hafen Berdjansk in Flammen auf.




					exxpress.at
				











						Alligator-Klasse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> _"Betroffen sind demnach die von Russland auf einer schwarzen Liste festgehaltenen "unfreundlichen Staaten". _


Wird nicht lange dauern und die Chinesen stehen da drauf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. März 2022)

Eines muss man Putin lassen, er hat die EU, Nato und die Umweltbewegung (vorantreiben erneuerbarer Energien) vorangebracht, er schneidet sich langfristig selbst tief ins Bein uns stärkt seine Gegner, da soll noch jemand sagen das Krieg die Welt nicht voranbringt, traurig und kurios, aber leider wahr.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Putin soll bereits ein Fünftel seiner Kampftruppen verloren haben
> 
> Das sind Nato-Schätzungen. Ukrainische Angaben sind noch höher.
> 
> ...



Und warum wird das illustriert mit dem Bild eines (meiner Einschätzung nach) britischen Fallschirmjägers? 

So sehr ich deiner Aussage unter dem Bild zustimme, ist das Zusammenspiel von irgendwelchen Behauptungen/Schätzungen und emotionalisierenden, assoziativen Bildern einer der effektivsten Wirkmechanismen von Propaganda. Kein Vorwurf an dich, sondern nur ein Anstoß, auch in diesen hoch emotionalisierten Zeiten beim eigenen Umgang mit Medien Umsicht walten zu lassen.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und warum wird das illustriert mit dem Bild eines (meiner Einschätzung nach) britischen Fallschirmjägers?


Sicher? Ich dachte das wäre ein ukrainischer Soldat.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte das wäre ein ukrainischer Soldat.



Woher stammt diese Einschätzung? Nein, nicht sicher. Aber für mich sehen das Barett, das Truppengattungsabzeichen an selbigem (wobei Fallschirmjägersymbole aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen weltweit natürlich gewisse Ähnlichkeiten haben), Tarnjacke und - Muster sowie der Strickschal sehr britisch aus. Ich habe aber auch bei kurzer Bilder-Rückwärtssuche keine vernünftige Quelle für dieses Bild gefunden. Nur irgendwelche Politiker, die das Bild ebenfalls ohne Quellen und z.T. anscheinend mit serbischen (?) Sinnsprüchen teilen. Und genau das zeigt, wie man heutzutage super leicht aufs Glatteis geführt werden kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte das wäre ein ukrainischer Soldat.


Nein, das dürfte relativ sicher ein britischer Falschirmjäger sein, das Barett und Abzeichen am selbigen ist jedenfalls absolut identisch mit denen bei den britischen...

Soweit ich das zudem noch von der Militärparade aus Kiew in 2018 in Erinnerung habe tragen die Ukrainischen Falschirmjäger ein blaues Barett.

Ganz grundsätzlich ist das halt auch ein Problem mit solchen "Laien", die stark zu emotionaler Anteilnahme tendieren, wie bei dir (nicht negativ gemeint), die kann man wunderbar mit ein paar einfachen aber emotionalen Bildern "manipulieren", ohne das sie es bemerken.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte das wäre ein ukrainischer Soldat.


HenneHuhn hat recht, ist ein britischer Soldat.
Hier kommt das Foto her:








						Soldier cries as he follows in slain war hero brother's footsteps as paratrooper
					

Fin Doherty was just six-years-old when Private Jeff Doherty was fatally wounded as he carried out his first tour of duty in Helmand province, Afghanistan, in 2008




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Ist leider so, dass in den meisten SocialMedias Berichte knapp unterhalb 1% Wahrheitsgehalt liegen.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Ok dann sorry. Bin ich wohl auch mal Propaganda auf dem Leim gegangen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok dann sorry. Bin ich wohl auch mal Propaganda auf dem Leim gegangen.



Das kann im Grunde jedem Mal passieren. "Propaganda" ist ja auch nicht immer Holzhammer-Style mit kompletter und absurder Umdeutung der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok dann sorry. Bin ich wohl auch mal Propaganda auf dem Leim gegangen.


Geht uns allen so, jeden Tag, werter Ryza.

Ich habe mir mal vor drei Wochen den Spass gemacht, 10 Bilder zur Ukraine vom "Spiegel" in irgendwelchen Berichten nachzuforschen. 2 waren falsch (ähnlich dem ukrainischen Briten von oben) und 5 konnte man (bestenfalls) als "Symbolbild" bezeichnen. Nur 3 standen im tatsächlichen Zusammenhang zum jeweiligen Bericht.

Wenn dann auf irgendwelchen SocialMediaKanälen wie wild geteilt und dann noch kommentiert wird, verschiebt sich das Ganze natürlich immer mehr von der Wahrheit weg. Das ist wie Ohrflüstern auf dem Schulhof mit 20 Kindern.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn dann auf irgendwelchen SocialMediaKanälen wie wild geteilt und dann noch kommentiert wird, verschiebt sich das Ganze natürlich immer mehr von der Wahrheit weg. Das ist wie Ohrflüstern auf dem Schulhof mit 20 Kindern.


Genau dadrum sollte man da sich "informieren" auf Social Media auch besser lassen, es funktioniert einfach nicht zuverlässig und viel zu oft auch einfach gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau dadrum sollte man da sich "informieren" auf Social Media auch besser lassen, es funktioniert einfach nicht zuverlässig und viel zu oft auch einfach gar nicht.


Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen. Weil auch viele seriöse Medien und Seiten z.B. auf Facebook sind.
Und meine Facebookfreunde eigentlich alle keinen Mist posten.
Dieses mal habe ich mal blind jemanden vertraut bzw mich emotional einspannen lassen und bin darauf reingefallen.
Es kann sich  niemand davon völlig freisprechen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. März 2022)

Ich empfehle BBC. Wie gesagt, sie prüfen ihre Quellen und weisen auf den Wahrheitsgehalt hin. Dort arbeiten anscheinend die letzten, professionellen Journalisten.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dort arbeiten anscheinend die letzten, professionellen Journalisten.


Quatsch. Wir haben auch in Deutschland genug professionelle Journalisten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wir haben auch in Deutschland genug professionelle Journalisten.


Solche wie Sascha Lobo?


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solche wie Sasha Lobo?


Ich meinte eigentlich eher die ÖR. Und Zeitschriften/Magazine... wie Zeit, Süddeutsche, Spiegel, Focus usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich eher die ÖR. Und Magazine... wie Zeit, Süddeutsche, Spiegel, Focus usw.


Sascha Lobo schreibt regelmäßig für den Spiegel und hat auch schon Formate mit u.a. ZDF gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo schreibt regelmäßig für den Spiegel und hat auch schon Formate mit u.a. ZDF gemacht.


Ich kenne Sascha Lobo aus Talksendungen. Aber seine Artikel und Kolumnen lese ich  nicht.

Was willst du mir eigentlich andichten?
Meinst du weil ich einmal auf ein Propagandabild reingefallen bin, hätte ich keine Medienkompetenz?


----------



## Optiki (24. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eines der größten Landungsschiffe der Russen in ihrer Flotte, die "Orsk" wurde von den Ukrainern zerstört:



Endlich hat RT mal wichtige Infos geliefert 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505772419906211840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3iY_WjghB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (24. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und warum wird das illustriert mit dem Bild eines (meiner Einschätzung nach) britischen Fallschirmjägers?


Das ist ein britischer Fallschirmjäger und stammt aus 2019: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/soldiers-tears-follows-slain-war-21029503
Findet man nach nichtmal zwei Minuten "whostolemypicture" und statt des Suchbegriffs der vorgeschlagen wird, einfach "paratrooper" einsetzen.

Edit: Ich war viel zu langsam.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2022)

Da falle ich jetzt echt vom Glauben ab.
Lt. Schröder sei der Ukraine-Krieg ein Ergebnis politischen Versagens des Westens:








						Schröder: Ukraine-Krieg ist Ergebnis politischen Versagens
					

Erstmals spricht Ex-Kanzler Schröder öffentlich über den Ukraine-Krieg. Der langjährige Freund von Russlands Präsidenten Putin verurteilt den militärischen Angriff, sieht die Schuld für die Eskalation des Konflikts aber im politischen Versagen des Westens.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Dass der Westen meinethalben Fehler im Umgang mit Russland gemacht hat - geschenkt, nobody is perfect.

Aber, Herr Schröder, wo nun genau ist der Grund für einen Angriffskrieg????
Norde Dich erst mal wieder in die Grundwerte einer Demokratie ein, alter Mann...


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2022)

In gewissen Teilen ist das tatsächlich ein Versagen der westlichen Politik, denn man hat die USA einfach in so vielen Dingen (z.B. Irak oder Libyen) gewähren lassen oder sogar aktiv unterstützt. Es war immer für das Greater Good, aber richtig war es trotzdem nicht. Nicht dass jetzt jemand denkt, ich wäre Fan von Gaddafi oder Saddam. Nope, das trifft nicht im mindesten zu.  An so etwas orientiert sich aber Russland bzw Putin - samt seinen Speichelleckern -  und versteht es als Legitimation für sein Handeln. In meinen Augen ist es zwar immer dumm, wenn man sich an den schlechten Vorbildern orientiert und meint, dass man deren mieses Verhalten ja auch an den Tag legen darf, nur scheint sich Putin genau so zu verhalten. 

Das macht den Angriffskrieg nicht einen Deut richtiger oder auch besser und schon gar nicht legitim. Dennoch muss man sich vor Augen halten, dass unsere westlichen Moralkeulen nur so lange nicht zur Lachnummer verkommen, wie man nicht hinter unsere auf Hochglanz polierte Gesellschaftsfassade blickt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da falle ich jetzt echt vom Glauben ab.
> Lt. Schröder sei der Ukraine-Krieg ein Ergebnis politischen Versagens des Westens:
> 
> 
> ...



Zum einen: traue niemals dem, was Medien aus einer Rede oder einer Studie zusammengefasst wiedergeben. Da kann man mitunter ganz große Überraschungen erleben bzw. gar kräftig face-palmen. 

Ansonsten steht doch auch in dem n-TV Artikel, dass Schröder das alles nicht als Rechtfertigung für den Krieg sieht. Was wäre denn auch zu erwarten bei Schröder? Dass er plötzlich einen seiner Herrenslipper auszieht, damit auf ein überlebensgroßes Plakat von Putin wirft und "Suka Bljad!" schreit?


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2022)

> Der Stadtrat von Mariupol hat im Messenger-Dienst Telegram einen erschütternden Hilferuf abgesetzt. Demnach sterben mittlerweile Menschen in der belagerten Stadt, weil sie nichts mehr zu essen und zu trinken haben. „Immer mehr Hungerstote. Immer mehr Menschen sind ohne Nahrungsversorgung“, heißt es in der Mitteilung. „Und alle Versuche, eine groß angelegte humanitäre Operation zur Rettung der Menschen in Mariupol zu starten, werden von russischer Seite blockiert. Denn die Besatzer interessieren sich nicht für Menschen und ihre Schicksale.“
> 
> Die Verantwortlichen zitieren aus Nachrichten, die Angehörige von Menschen aus Mariupol bekommen: „Ich habe seit zwei Tagen nichts gegessen. Schwäche. Ich kann die Stadt nicht zu Fuß verlassen. Gut, dass es ein bisschen Wasser gibt.“
> 
> Der Stadtrat dankt “unseren Brüdern und Schwestern" aus anderen Städten, die Menschen aus Mariupol aufnehmen oder Hilfe schicken. „Aber jetzt sind wir an der Grenze angelangt.“


Quelle: Stadtrat: In Mariupol sterben die ersten Menschen am Hunger

Ich weiß nicht an wem es lag , dass die bisherigen Evakuierungsversuche gescheitert sind. Aber das ist auf jeden Fall eine humanitäre Katastrophe.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. März 2022)

Analysis: After sanctions barrage, Russia's emerging market allies explore workarounds
					

As western governments ratchet up sanctions against Russia over its invasion of Ukraine, Moscow's emerging markets allies are exploring channels for trade and financing to continue.




					www.reuters.com
				




Das wird uns auch treffen. Ich erwarte noch mehr Inflation durch diesen Effekt. Man friert nicht einfach so das Geld von einem ganzen Land ein und verbietet Bankgeschäfte durch den Ausschluss aus Swift.


RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Stadtrat: In Mariupol sterben die ersten Menschen am Hunger
> 
> Ich weiß nicht an wem es lag , dass die bisherigen Evakuierungsversuche gescheitert sind. Aber das ist auf jeden Fall eine humanitäre Katastrophe.


Wenigstens 200000 Menschen sind noch da. Sie werden alle geopfert. Es ist egal, wer Schuld ist oder nicht. Das Problem ist allgegenwärtig und beide Seiten unternehmen mitunter zu wenig.


----------



## hoffgang (25. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wenigstens 200000 Menschen sind noch da. Sie werden alle geopfert. Es ist egal, wer Schuld ist oder nicht. Das Problem ist allgegenwärtig und beide Seiten unternehmen mitunter zu wenig.


Oh pro-russische Propaganda, der Aufruf an die Ukraine unnötiges Leid zu vermeiden und sich doch bitte zu ergeben. Nice, Kremls likes, 10/10 Sowjetsterne. Oder meinst du mit "zu wenig unternehmen" für die Ukraine nochmal was genau? Sollen die den Widerstand in Mariupol einstellen? Und dann in anderen Städten? Und dann in Kiew? Und dann vllt überall?
Oh Moment, würde das nicht bedeuten dass die russische Taktik der zivilen Katastrophe Erfolg hat und sich so für in der Zukunft liegende Sonderoperationen eigenen würde? Hmm...

Oder was genau meintest du mit BEIDE Seiten unternehmen mitunter zuwenig?

Was sagt denn Carlo dazu?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1506304688081281030

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das wird uns auch treffen. Ich erwarte noch mehr Inflation durch diesen Effekt.


Die wird sowieso explodieren.
Je nachdem welche Option im Energiemarkt gezogen wird von den Konfliktparteien wird das alles SEHR interessant.

Ich meine jetzt schreit hier eine ziemliche Anzahl von Leuten rum man möge doch russische Energie komplett unters Embargo stellen. Wenn Putin das Rubel-only durchzieht und der Westen hart bleibt ist das praktisch dasselbe.
Gleichzeitig weigern sich die Leute aber schon nur langsamer zu fahren oder Sonntags mal gar nicht und müssen bei 2,30€ der Liter Sprit schon vom Staat gepampert werden. Die Krise ist grade mal am Horizont erkennbar und da springen schon Leute panisch im Dreieck? Sind wir/die denn wirklich alle derart realitätsfremd?!

Wenn das Energieembargo so kommt passieren folgende Dinge:
- Der Spritpreis (Benzin, Diesel, Öl, alles) steigt auf weit über 3€ der Liter, eher 4-5€.
- Diesel und Heizöl sind nicht ausreichend vorhanden und müssen rationiert werden - es ist dann keine Frage des Preises mehr sondern eine Frage der Verfügbarkeit!
- Gas muss sowieso rationiert werden, bedeutet Endverbraucher bekommen eine Notfallmenge und Industriewerke werden abgeschaltet, vieles außer der Grundversorgung bricht dadurch weitgehend zusammen.
- Folge davon ist eine harte Rezession (also deutlich härter als die, die sowieso kommt) bei gleichzeitiger starker Inflation - das übelste, was einer Wirtschaft überhaupt passieren kann.
- Die EZB wird wahrscheinlich wieder panisch anfangen Geld zu erschaffen (bzw. noch mehr/schneller als sie es sowieso IMMER NOCH macht) um irgendwas zu stützen was zur Folge hat dass Inflationsraten in den 25+%-Bereich klettern (die Erzeugerpreisinflation ist da übrigens schon seit einiger Zeit, das issn ganz guter Indikator dafür was kommt...)

Und all das trifft auf eine Bevölkerung, die zum Großteil aus Menschen besteht die noch nie echte Entbehrungen erlebt haben da jahrzehntelang alles notwendige immer verfügbar und bezahlbar war.

Die Nummer hier hat das Potential, einen ganz harten Aufprall für viele viele Leute zu bedeuten. Und solche Phasen hatten in der Geschichte immer Destabilisation und mit Pech weit schlimmere Dinge zur Folge (das letzte Mal als die Deutschen so am Boden waren haben sie den Irren gewählt). Ich hoffe wirklich dass ich da zu pessimistisch bin aber ich sehe da wirklich düstere Zeiten kommen. Wirtschaftskrieg ist weit weniger schlimm als "echter" krieg was die Ukraine erlebt aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass weite Teile der deutschen Bevölkerung nicht ansatzweise ahnt was da auf sie zukommen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte sehr, Import aufgeschlüsselt nach Warengruppen und deren finanziellen Wert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, Medizin wäre ein Thema. "Kleidung" ist auch etwas, wo man bei der heutigen Qualität teilweise nur ein paar Monate Ausfall überbrücken kann. Die Zahlen gehen zwar nicht auf (absolut 25 Milliarden Importe insgesam, davon 114 Milliarden Maschinene???), aber wenn die Verhältnisse stimmen, dann machen diese Posten nur einen winzigen Anteil aus. Das heißt es ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht möglich, Russland auszuhungern, denn sie können ihren Devisenverrauch auf <1% drosseln, ohne dass es zu aktuen Mangelsituationen im Alltag kommt. Sie können aber schon alleine 10%, mit Umleitung bestehender Warenströme vermutlich 15% über China weiterhin wie gewohnt abwickeln.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob die medizinischen Güter überhaupt sanktioniert werden. Da gibt es ja naheliegende Argumente gegen.



Werden sie nicht. Aber die Überlegung war, ob z.B. Energiesanktionen überhaupt mittel- geschweige denn kurzfristige Wirkung haben können und die Antwort ist ein glasklares:

Nein.

Das Handelsvolumens Russlands mit China & weiteren Blockadebrechern würde mindestens 20% ihrer bisherigen Deviseneinnahmen sichern. Auch wenn ein Teil davon möglicherweise kurzfristig nicht realisiert wird, weil Beispielsweise aus Mangel an Westelektronik nicht fertiggestellte Autos auch nicht verkauft werden können, reicht das locker, um Medizin & Citrusfrüche & Co zu bezahlen - vollkommen egal ob wir weiter Erdgas beziehen oder nicht.

Weitere Sanktionen sollten also eher darauf abziehen, Russland von Waren- denn von Finanzströmen abzuschneiden. Letzteres schadet nur uns kurzfristig massiv, hat in Russland selbst aber erst in einigen Jahren Wirkung und das möglicherweise auch nur redundant zu bereits bestehenden Sanktionen.

Jetzt kann man ohnehin keine Produktsanlagen aus Deutschland importieren, weil das direkt verboten ist. In fünf Jahren kann man es dann zusätzlich/stattdessen nicht, weil man keine Devisenreservern mehr hat. Aber wir brauchen Maßnahmen die Russland jetzt unter Druck setzen und falls die wirken sollten, wollen wir sogar, das der Druck in fünf Jahren schon wieder weg ist.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. März 2022)

EU erhält zusätzlich Flüssiggas aus den USA
					

Die EU will so schnell wie möglich von russischem Gas unabhängig werden. Unterstützung kommt nun aus den USA: Präsident Biden hat für dieses Jahr zusätzliche 15 Milliarden Kubikmeter Flüssiggas zugesagt. Auch langfristig soll mehr geliefert werden.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Scholz kündigt Bau von Flüssiggas-Terminals an
					

Um unabhängiger von russischem Erdgas zu werden, plant Bundeskanzler Scholz den Bau von zwei Flüssiggas-Terminals. Zusätzlich wolle man im EU-Verbund weiteres Erdgas auf den Weltmärkten beschaffen, sagte er in einer Regierungserklärung.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kleidung" ist auch etwas, wo man bei der heutigen Qualität teilweise nur ein paar Monate Ausfall überbrücken kann.



Grade Kleidung wäre das erste was ich als "fast ewig überbrückbar" ansehen würde sofern es um Funktionalität und nicht Konsum/Design geht. Ich habe (als jemand dem "Mode" völlig egal ist) kaum Kleidungsstücke im Schrank die nicht mehrere Jahre alt sind. Meine Hausschuhe als Extrembeispiel habe ich mit 16 gekauft. Ich werde demnächst 37. Die sind noch gut (auch wenn meine Frau das Gegenteil behauptet).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt es ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht möglich, Russland auszuhungern, denn sie können ihren Devisenverrauch auf <1% drosseln, ohne dass es zu aktuen Mangelsituationen im Alltag kommt.


Stimmt. Aber ist das das Ziel? Ganz erhebliche Wohlstandseinbußen werden sie (und wir...) wohl hinnehmen müssen. Putin bombt sein Land was das angeht wohl zurück in die 90er Jahre.



Jahtari schrieb:


> Scholz kündigt Bau von Flüssiggas-Terminals an
> 
> 
> Um unabhängiger von russischem Erdgas zu werden, plant Bundeskanzler Scholz den Bau von zwei Flüssiggas-Terminals. Zusätzlich wolle man im EU-Verbund weiteres Erdgas auf den Weltmärkten beschaffen, sagte er in einer Regierungserklärung.
> ...


Bei der ganzen LNG-Geschichte frage ich mich wirklich was die sich da vorstellen. Dass LNG-Terminals bauen viele Jahre dauert ist ja bereits zum Normalbürger halbwegs durchgedrungen. Aber selbst wenn wir viele Terminals haben und uns Katar, USA, Kanada und wer auch immer mit dem Zeug beliefern will - es gibt nicht annähernd so viele LNG-Transportschiffe um das hinzukriegen... und zig riesen LNG-Tanker bauste auch nicht mal in nem Jahr (vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Werften keinen Schiffbaustahl kaufen können weil für dessen Produktion Rohstoffe und Energie fehlen - und der Stahlmarkt sowieso generell massiv unterversogt ist weil die Importe von Russland, was so grob 30% des europäischen Stahl ausmacht, ja wegfallen...).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie wollen volle Kontrolle über das Schwarze Meer haben.



Also das wird spätestens bei der Eroberung der Türkei schwierig. Meinst du vielleicht das asowsche Meer, wo man ja praktisch fertig ist? Aktuell ist die beste Vermutung zu Eroberungen darüber hinaus, dass man eine Landbrücke nach Transnistrien will und Odessa steht unabhängig davon weit oben auf der "haben will" Liste russisch-sowjetischer Nostalgisten. Der Rest der Ukraine wird man nur noch nach Möglichkeiten in Schutt und Asche legen. Der ursprüngliche Plan einer Kompletteroberung ist gescheitert, der ukrainische Norden und Westen als solcher für Putin wertlos.

Offen ist aus meiner Sicht noch das nördliche Donezsk. 2014 wollte man nicht mal einen Teil davon geschenkt haben, bislang hat man wenig Anstrengungen zu einer Erweiterung des Gebiets gemacht und es wäre aufgrund der guten Vorbereitung einer der militärisch teuersten Teile der Ukraine. Aber je weiter man im Süden Richtung Westen vorstößt, desto länger werden die Versorgungswege, desto länger auch die eigene Flanke und das für die Ukraine wichtige Kraftwerk Saporischja liegt auch noch exakt auf dieser. Da wäre es strategisch attraktiv, eine Linie von Charkiw bis Dnipro zu ziehen und sich alles östlich davon einzuverleiben.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil sogar, die Russen tun sich offensichtlich schwer damit nicht stationäre Ziele mit weitreichenden Waffen zu bekämpfen. Zudem kann erwartet werden, dass die russische Westflanke durchaus weich sein wird, die Truppe ist frontal in Kiew gebunden und alles was es braucht ist ein Abschneiden von der Versorgung.



Aber wie? Teilweise stehen die Straßen wortwörtlich voll mit russischen Einheiten und auch wenn die nur bedingt Kriegsbereit sind, werden sie als Wachpersonal gegen Kommandounternehmen reichen. Langstreckenwaffen oder gar Luftwaffe hat die Ukraine praktisch nicht mehr, der Versuch einer vollwertigen Einkesselung wäre bei der vorhandenen Truppen-Nicht-stärke und mit Weißrussland im Rücken Selbstmord für die ukrainische Armee. Dann lieber Putin die Macht über Tschernobyl lassen und nach Schaffung stabiler Riegel in den nördlichen und östlichen Vororten Kiews frei werdendende Truppen Richtung Odessa verlegen. Da und im Bereich Dnipro sehe zumindest ich die größten Gefahren, sobald die bislag um Mariupol gebundene russische Truppen in wenigen Tagen frei sind.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja ja da ist mir tatsächlich ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, danke für den höflichen Hinweis. Ändern tuets trotzdem nichts auch wenns weh tuet, Abrams halten so einige Panzerabwehrraketen aus.




Hängt von der Waffe ab. Der Arbams ist nach zig Upgrades zwar afaik einer der am schwersten gepanzerten MBTs im Einsatz (einschließlich ettlicher der einhergehenden Nachteile), aber die hohe Überlebensquote im Irakkrieg lag vor allem an den zu alten / zu leichten Waffen der Iraker. Mit einer RPG-7 oder -7M gibt es da an den meisten Stellen tatsächlich nur einen Delle, kampftoppende Wirkung braucht reichlich viel Glück und gute Winkel (und damit viele Versuche, bis vielleicht mal was klappt). Mit einer -28 sieht die Geschichte schon DEUTLICH anders aus, aber die hatte Hussein halt nicht. (Aktuelle -7V-Versionen liegen irgendwo dazwischen)

Bei solchen Überlegungen muss man immer sehr genua auf die Ausrüstung achten (und z.T. auch auf die Bedingungen, versteht sich). Gerade Panzerung ist eine beinahe binäre Sache: Entweder die Waffen deines Gegeners kommen nicht durch. Dann ist im typischen Maße fast egal was er macht und wie viele Waffen er hat. Oder sie kommen durch. Dann ist fast egal, was du machst oder wie viele Panzer du hast. Die ambivalente Übergangsspanne vom einem zum anderen Zustand, in der es doch mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, kann in Extremfällen nur 20-30% betragen. Soviel mehr Panzerung bzw. soviel mehr Durchschlag gegenüber der herangezogenen Vergleichsituation führen dann schon zum gegenteiligen Ausgang.




compisucher schrieb:


> Eines der größten Landungsschiffe der Russen in ihrer Flotte, die "Orsk" wurde von den Ukrainern zerstört:



Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ein Schiff, dass 55 Jahre nach seinem Stapellauf immer noch das größte seiner Art in einer Armee ist, nicht gerade die begehrteste Eigenschaftenkombination aufweißt und wenn es sich dann um ein Landungsschiff handelt, dass beim Entladen in einem Hafen erwischt wird, fühle sich mein Gefühl bestätigt  .




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber, Herr Schröder, wo nun genau ist der Grund für einen Angriffskrieg????
> Norde Dich erst mal wieder in die Grundwerte einer Demokratie ein, alter Mann...



Einige Leute kapieren einfach nicht den Unterschied zwischen "Ergebnis von" und "verursacht durch", sondern fangen an Schuldzuweisungen zu verteilen, sobald sie eine Verknüpfung gefunden haben. Ich habe das Gefühl oft in der Annahme, dass sie von ihrer eigenen geistigen Leistung derart begeistert sind, dass sie automatisch davon ausgehen, niemand anders könnte sie vor ihnen vollbracht haben und vor allem dass es unmöglich ist, eien zweite zu finden. Wobei Schröder früher eigentlich viel gewitzter war.
Fest steht jedenfalls, dass der Ukrainekrieg gegenauso "Ergbnis von" der NATO-Osterweiterung ist, wie "Ergebnis von" der russischen Revolution, "Ergebnis von" dem Apolloprogramm, "Ergebnis von" der deutschen Wiedervereinigung (und insbesondere der Friedlichkeit der Proteste in der DDR) und "Ergebnis von" ausreichenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sowjetischer Judolehrer. Aber nichts, rein gar nichts davon hat den Ukrainekrieg auch verursacht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grade Kleidung wäre das erste was ich als "fast ewig überbrückbar" ansehen würde sofern es um Funktionalität und nicht Konsum/Design geht. Ich habe (als jemand dem "Mode" völlig egal ist) kaum Kleidungsstücke im Schrank die nicht mehrere Jahre alt sind. Meine Hausschuhe als Extrembeispiel habe ich mit 16 gekauft. Ich werde demnächst 37. Die sind noch gut (auch wenn meine Frau das Gegenteil behauptet).



Ja. Aber das sind Dinge, die solange halten, weil du die richtigen Produkte gewählt hast (und bei den Hausschuhen muss noch irgendwas deutlich magisches im Spiel sein). Aber vieles von dem, was man heutzutage in den Läden bekommt, hat spätestens nach einem Jahr, teilweise schon nach wenigen Wochen Löcher. Mit Flicken und Ausbessern kommt man noch etwas weiter, aber wenn so etwas z.B. die oft nur in einfacher oder maximal doppelter Ausführung vorhandene Winter-/Schlechtwetterjacke trifft, hat der eigene Kleiderschrank in Russland eine Halbwärtszeit von unter 6 Monaten. Und bei Heranwachsenden ist das sowieso ganz allgemein das Limit und die Kleidung wird erst recht qualitativ darauf ausgelegt.

=> Kleidung ist essentiell und ohne Vorbereitung nur für wenige Monate aufschiebbar. (Mit Vorbereitung dagegen könntest du auch in deinem Keller genug Hülsenfrüchte, Stärke, Konserven und Brennstoffe fürs nächste halbe wenn nicht volle Jahrzehnt haben. Aber außer der russischen Armee hat sich niemand auf diesen Krieg vorbereitet. Und die eigentlich auch nicht so richtig.)



> Bei der ganzen LNG-Geschichte frage ich mich wirklich was die sich da vorstellen. Dass LNG-Terminals bauen viele Jahre dauert ist ja bereits zum Normalbürger halbwegs durchgedrungen. Aber selbst wenn wir viele Terminals haben und uns Katar, USA, Kanada und wer auch immer mit dem Zeug beliefern will - es gibt nicht annähernd so viele LNG-Transportschiffe um das hinzukriegen... und zig riesen LNG-Tanker bauste auch nicht mal in nem Jahr (vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Werften keinen Schiffbaustahl kaufen können weil für dessen Produktion Rohstoffe und Energie fehlen - und der Stahlmarkt sowieso generell massiv unterversogt ist weil die Importe von Russland, was so grob 30% des europäischen Stahl ausmacht, ja wegfallen...).



China hat noch reichlich Werftkapazitäten über und ZUFÄLLIG gerade eine große Menge nur ganz leicht überteuerten Stahls aus unbekannter Quelle bekommen  .

Für mich fallen die Terminals unter puren Populismus und vielleicht noch Wahlgeschenke. Selbst mit genug Tankern würde es kaum Sinn machen, sie in Stade/Wilhelmshaven/Brunsbüttel hinzuknallen. Aber zumindest letzteres könnte Habeck am Herzen liegen. Was sinnvoll wäre: Terminals in Griechenland und in Süditalien. Bis die fertig sind haben wir auch die Pumpstationen der Pipelines, die bislang russisches Gas aus Nordosteuropa dahin befördert haben, soweit aufgerüstet, dass die gleiche Kapazität auch in Gegenrichtung bereitsteht (wenn das nicht sogar jetzt schon der Fall ist). Wieso sollte ein Tanker aus Katar nach Durchfahrt des Suez-Kanals noch einmal die gleiche Stecker weiterdampfen, wenn es doch innerhalb Europas ein Pipelinnetz für den vollen Bedarf gibt? In die deutsche Bucht würde man allenfalls das tolle Frackinggas aus den USA anlanden...

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Terminals wenigstens flexibel genug für Wasserstoff ausgelegt werden, und zwar in beide Richtungen. Da könnte es im Zuge der Energiewende nämlich noch einer Trennung der europäischen Netze kommen und dann brauchen wir tatsächlich eigene Importwege.


----------



## hoffgang (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie? Teilweise stehen die Straßen wortwörtlich voll mit russischen Einheiten und auch wenn die nur bedingt Kriegsbereit sind, werden sie als Wachpersonal gegen Kommandounternehmen reichen. Langstreckenwaffen oder gar Luftwaffe hat die Ukraine praktisch nicht mehr, der Versuch einer vollwertigen Einkesselung wäre bei der vorhandenen Truppen-Nicht-stärke und mit Weißrussland im Rücken Selbstmord für die ukrainische Armee. Dann lieber Putin die Macht über Tschernobyl lassen und nach Schaffung stabiler Riegel in den nördlichen und östlichen Vororten Kiews frei werdendende Truppen Richtung Odessa verlegen. Da und im Bereich Dnipro sehe zumindest ich die größten Gefahren, sobald die bislag um Mariupol gebundene russische Truppen in wenigen Tagen frei sind.



Von Kiew bis an der Grenze zu Belarus sinds 100-120 Kilometer, das ist schonmal ne Strecke, die zu sichern ist nicht ganz einfach, dennoch müssen die Russen in irgendeiner Form sicherstellen, dass ihre Supply Lines offen bleiben. Über Tschnerobyl geht das noch einigermaßen, aber alles läuft am Ende durch Iwankiw.

Die Truppen die bei Irpin stehen müssen sich also drauf verlassen, dass hinter Ihnen alles feindfrei bleibt, ebenso müssen die Truppen die Kiew im Südwesten umfassen wollen aufpassen dass ihre Flanken nicht eingedrückt werden. Das Problem der Russen bei Kiew ist Stillstand. Da, wie ich in einem anderen Post geschrieben habe, weitere Angriffe aus Belarus gen Süden nicht erfolgt sind konnte die Ukraine Truppe freimachen.

Von Kiew gen Süden zu verlegen birgt Risiken, denn wenn man die russischen Truppen bei Kiew nicht bindet, dann bekommen die Ihre Operationsfreiheit zurück und ob man damit im Süden Entlastung schafft ist auch fraglich.
Es muss auch kein Kessel wie um Stalingrad sein, es reicht, wenn man die Versorgung der Einheiten bei Kiew in einem Maße bedroht, dass die Russen sich gezwungen sehen Truppen in die Flanke zu schicken, damit wird die Front in Kiew weich. Ob die Ukrainer dazu in der Lage sind ist offen.

Die einzige Chance die ich für die Ukraine mittelfristig sehe ist, den Russen soviele Verluste bei zuführen wie nur möglich und so ein Einlenken irgendwie  zu erreichen. Die Ukrainer haben keine Chance den Konflikt zu beenden, der Ball liegt alleine in Russlands Hälfte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Nummer hier hat das Potential, einen ganz harten Aufprall für viele viele Leute zu bedeuten.


Du siehst eindeutig zu schwarz. Russisches öl ist doch, nur wegen einem embargo, nicht unverkäuflich. Es werden sich aber die warenströme ändern, wenn indien, und vermutlich auch china, das billige öl aus russland kaufen. Dann wird halt an anderer stelle öl "frei" was besagte, und vieleicht auch andere staaten, eben nicht mehr bei den scheichs kaufen und das landet dann bei uns. (ich denke der sprit-preis wird sich erstmal zwischen 2 und 2,5€ einpendeln)
Bzgl. gas, das LNG soll nur russisches gas ersetzen und ja, tanker gibt es auch reichlich. (das meer ist auch nur ein risiges warenlager) Das restliche gas kommt, wie bisher, aus nord-afrika. Meine nur gelesen zu haben, das es da in sachen pipeline und durchleitung ein problem gibt, da sich die nord-afrikanischen staaten wohl gegenseitig nicht ganz grün sind. Und wenn sich endlich mal die türkei mit griechenland einigen könnte, gäbe es irgendwann auch noch gas aus der ägäis.
Andererseits, gereinigtes biogas kann man auch in die erdgas-pipelines einspeisen. (wird wohl teilweise auch gemacht-> beides ist methan) Da müßte sich aber beim gesetzgeber was tun.
Und sollte sich, wieder erwarten, eine zu große rezession aus bilden, dann wird china schon intervenieren. Europa ist schließlich nicht gerade der kleinste absatzmarkt und deren doktrin ist wachsen, egal wie.

Edit:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die Terminals wenigstens flexibel genug für Wasserstoff ausgelegt werden, und zwar in beide Richtungen. Da könnte es im Zuge der Energiewende nämlich noch einer Trennung der europäischen Netze kommen und dann brauchen wir tatsächlich eigene Importwege.


Soweit ich weis sollen die terminals auch für wasserstoff ausgelegt werden. Mir stellt sich mehr die frage, was man mit wasserstoff im erdgas-netz will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Von Kiew bis an der Grenze zu Belarus sinds 100-120 Kilometer, das ist schonmal ne Strecke, die zu sichern ist nicht ganz einfach




Sicherlich nicht Meter-für-Meter, aber km-für-km reicht ja. Die Straße nur auf 10 m Strecke oder zu sprengen wird die russischen Truppen lediglich solange aufhalten, wie sie die Heimatsehnsucht in Anblick der gewohnten Verkehrslage überwältigt. Um den Nachschub über mehrere Tage zu unterbrechen, sollte man auf mehreren 100 m Strecke sprengen und müsste zusätzlich in vielen Bereichen breite Minengürtel legen, damit nicht einfach eine Behelfspiste drum rum gewalzt wird. (Bei Engstellen in sumpfigem Gelände, wo eine Sprenung von Dämmen schwerer reparier-/umgehbar sind, nehme ich mal eine engere Bewachung an)



> Von Kiew gen Süden zu verlegen birgt Risiken, denn wenn man die russischen Truppen bei Kiew nicht bindet, dann bekommen die Ihre Operationsfreiheit zurück



Die Überlegung war in "frei werdende" enthalten.
Eine Einheit, die in Kiev X russische Ressourcen bindet nach Odessa zu verlegen, wo sie offensiv maximal X/10 russische Ressourcen zerstören könnte, ist natürlich nicht lohnend.



> Es muss auch kein Kessel wie um Stalingrad sein, es reicht, wenn man die Versorgung der Einheiten bei Kiew in einem Maße bedroht, dass die Russen sich gezwungen sehen Truppen in die Flanke zu schicken, damit wird die Front in Kiew weich. Ob die Ukrainer dazu in der Lage sind ist offen.



In Anbetracht der zahlreichen Angriffe auf die Versorgungswege würde ich das als Status quo bezeichnen. Solange die Ukrainer nicht offen angreifen (was sehr riskant wäre) befinden sich die russischen Sicherungseinheiten zwar nicht aktiv im Kampf, aber abstellen muss die russische Armee diese schon jetzt. Bzw. falls sie das bislang gar nicht plant: Von der vorhandenen, offensivtechnisch beknackten Verstreuung russsischer Einheiten im Hinterland könnte man auch dann nicht abweichen, wenn die Versorgungslage insgesamt besser wäre, weil dann die Versorgungslinien frei liegen würden.

stehende 60-km-Konvois möge keine effektive Transportlösung sein, aber sie sind gut darin, Brückensprengungen auf 60 km Strecke zu verhindern  .



> Die einzige Chance die ich für die Ukraine mittelfristig sehe ist, den Russen soviele Verluste bei zuführen wie nur möglich und so ein Einlenken irgendwie  zu erreichen. Die Ukrainer haben keine Chance den Konflikt zu beenden, der Ball liegt alleine in Russlands Hälfte.



Das (zweite) Problem der Ukraine (wenn sie das erste - "unser Volk wird gerade systematsich vernichtet" - gelöst haben): Nur den russischen Truppen Verluste zuzufügen, bis die nicht weiter angreifen wollen, bringt kein bereits verlorenes Territorium zurück und auch keine Reparaturzahlungen.

Da EU & Co bereits nach der Krim bewiesen haben, dass sie selbst voll umfänglich anhaltende Sanktionsgründe nicht von Shake Hands abhalten und da Putin in Tschetschenien und Ossetien bewiesen hat, dass er es notfalls einfach ein zweites Mal versucht, reicht ein Stillstand für die Ukraine nicht. Sie muss entweder soviel Schaden zufügen, dass Putin innenpolitisch unhaltbar wird oder aber sie aus der Position eines in Offensive befindlichen Kriegsteilnehmers verhandeln kann. Sonst steht in 5-10 Jahren mit dem gleichem Problem wieder da, aber mit weniger Ausgangsmaterial, einem Land in schlechterem Zustand und einem Gegner, der möglicherweise aus seinen Fehlern gelernt hat. Ziel in der jetzigen Situation muss mindestens eine Rückeroberung der asowschen Küste sein, besser auch von Donezsk und Lughansk. Ein nicht-Sieg für Putin reicht nicht, es muss eine Niederlage werden.

Aus dem Kontext heraus: Weiß jemand, warum in den ersten Kriegstagen keine Angriffe auf die Brücke von Kertsch erfolgte? Gar keine geeigneten Waffen? Eigentlich ist es ja nicht das nördliche, sondern das südliche Aufgebot der russischen Armee, dessen Versorgung bis zum Schluss des Rings um Mariupol an einem Nadelöhr hing. Und Hängebrücken flickt man nicht so schnell wieder, wenn sie einmal hinüber sind.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das restliche gas kommt, wie bisher, aus nord-afrika. Meine nur gelesen zu haben, das es da in sachen pipeline und durchleitung ein problem gibt, da sich die nord-afrikanischen staaten wohl gegenseitig nicht ganz grün sind.



Jein. Algerien und Marokko sind sich nicht grün wegen dem Imperialismus letzterer in Sahara und weil Spanien neuerdings auch noch zu letzteren hält, hat Algerien auch allgemein keinen Bock mehr auf Lieferungen nach Europa. Afaik wäre die nächste Engstelle aber ohnehin zwischen Spanien und Frankreich, das heißt auf dem Weg kann sowieso nur wenig Gas kommen und Importe aus Lybien via Tanker... 



> Und wenn sich endlich mal die türkei mit griechenland einigen könnte, gäbe es irgendwann auch noch gas aus der ägäis.



Gasförderung aufbauen dauert noch länger als Terminals. Und eine Einigung zwischen Griechen und Türken einige Jahrhunderte.



> Andererseits, gereinigtes biogas kann man auch in die erdgas-pipelines einspeisen. (wird wohl teilweise auch gemacht-> beides ist methan) Da müßte sich aber beim gesetzgeber was tun.



Das wird nicht nur teilweise, sondern in durchaus ansehnlichem Maßstab gemacht. Ich habe bis Anfang des Jahres einen reinen Biogasvertrag. Aber dann wurde ich runtergestuft, weil der Markt leergekauft ist - die Kapazitäten sind ziemlich beschränkt und in einer Situation sinkender Getreideproduktion auch nicht erweiterbar.

Im Gegenteil, ich würde erwarten dass ettliche Bauern wieder von Energie- auf andere Maissorten umstellen.



> Soweit ich weis sollen die terminals auch für wasserstoff ausgelegt werden. Mir stellt sich mehr die frage, was man mit wasserstoff im erdgas-netz will.



Das Erdgasnetz könnte mittelfristig ein Wasserstoffnetz werden. Dann wäre es zumindest kein komplett rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn man die vorhandene Infrastruktur weiternutzen könnte. Aber ich würde es unser Regierung durchaus zutrauen, dass sie nur das absolute Minimum in die Ausschreibung packen, um 5 Cent kosten zu sparen, und dann sind die Anlagen in 6 Monaten, wenn sich die Lage beruhigt hat und Russland wieder liefert, Sondermüll. (Was eine ziemlich Leistung für Anlagen ist, die erst in 36 Monaten in Betrieb gehen. Nur die Kohlekraftwerke Moorburg und Datteln IV waren noch schneller veraltet.)


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh pro-russische Propaganda, der Aufruf an die Ukraine unnötiges Leid zu vermeiden und sich doch bitte zu ergeben. Nice, Kremls likes, 10/10 Sowjetsterne. Oder meinst du mit "zu wenig unternehmen" für die Ukraine nochmal was genau? Sollen die den Widerstand in Mariupol einstellen? Und dann in anderen Städten? Und dann in Kiew? Und dann vllt überall?
> Oh Moment, würde das nicht bedeuten dass die russische Taktik der zivilen Katastrophe Erfolg hat und sich so für in der Zukunft liegende Sonderoperationen eigenen würde? Hmm...
> 
> Oder was genau meintest du mit BEIDE Seiten unternehmen mitunter zuwenig?
> ...


Beide Seiten natürlich, Moralapostelei und Schuldzuweisungen helfen niemandem, aber mach fleißig weiter.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die wird sowieso explodieren.
> Je nachdem welche Option im Energiemarkt gezogen wird von den Konfliktparteien wird das alles SEHR interessant.
> 
> Ich meine jetzt schreit hier eine ziemliche Anzahl von Leuten rum man möge doch russische Energie komplett unters Embargo stellen. Wenn Putin das Rubel-only durchzieht und der Westen hart bleibt ist das praktisch dasselbe.
> ...


Endlich mal jemand, der die Ausmaße nicht herunterspielt. Das ist auch meine Sorge. Dann kommt noch, dass absolut alle Güter transportiert werden müssen. Dadurch wird alles teurer ungeachtet der Inflation. Der andere Punkt wäre, dass durch die Beschaffung von teureren Gas aus den USA und Katar die Erzeugerkosten höher werden. Manche Branchen kalkulieren da ganz klein. Wenn ihre Produkte zu teuer sein sollten, egal wie gut sie sind, werden sie vom Markt fliegen. Da gibt es nur einen einzigen Gewinner, nämlich China.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

Wenn Energiekosten die Preise antreiben, trifft das Waren aus China am härtesten und könnte sogar eine Chance für europäische Hersteller sein. Die Transportkapiztäten waren schon in den letzten Jahren knapp, jetzt fallen der Zugverkehr durch Russland flach, die Spritmengen für Luftfracht sind 20-30% hoch und die Treibstoffpreise für alle Transportarten zumindest auf der Rückfahrt um 20-100% gestiegen. Klarer Vorteile für lokale Produktion.

(Anm.:Antwort auf deine vorletztes Post als Edit in meinem letzten)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem Kontext heraus: Weiß jemand, warum in den ersten Kriegstagen keine Angriffe auf die Brücke von Kertsch erfolgte?


Gute frage, die ich mir auch schon gestellt hab. Evt. keine passenden waffen gehabt? 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Algerien und Marokko sind sich nicht grün wegen dem Imperialismus letzterer in Sahara und weil Spanien neuerdings auch noch zu letzteren hält, hat Algerien auch allgemein keinen Bock mehr auf Lieferungen nach Europa.


Als "keinen bock" würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Algerien hat nur keine größeren mengen zum verkaufen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik wäre die nächste Engstelle aber ohnehin zwischen Spanien und Frankreich, das heißt auf dem Weg kann sowieso nur wenig Gas kommen und Importe aus Lybien via Tanker...


Es gibt noch die transmed, die in italien raus kommt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wird nicht nur teilweise, sondern in durchaus ansehnlichem Maßstab gemacht.


Dann ist "ansehnlich" wohl relativ. So wie ich das sehe wird das meiste direkt verstromt...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe bis Anfang des Jahres einen reinen Biogasvertrag. Aber dann wurde ich runtergestuft, weil der Markt leergekauft ist - die Kapazitäten sind ziemlich beschränkt und in einer Situation sinkender Getreideproduktion auch nicht erweiterbar.


In europa sollte es genug getreide geben, nur afrika fällt leider im moment etwas hinten herunter. Aber die werden wohl letztlich von russland kaufen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Erdgasnetz könnte mittelfristig ein Wasserstoffnetz werden.


Da mußt du aber auch alle dazu bekommen, wasserstoff verwerten zu können. Und dann braucht man auch noch die entsprechenden mengen wasserstoff... Ich sehe das alles noch nicht gleich... (ich werd es nicht erleben, denke ich)


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also das wird spätestens bei der Eroberung der Türkei schwierig. Meinst du vielleicht das asowsche Meer, wo man ja praktisch fertig ist? Aktuell ist die beste Vermutung zu Eroberungen darüber hinaus, dass man eine Landbrücke nach Transnistrien will und Odessa steht unabhängig davon weit oben auf der "haben will" Liste russisch-sowjetischer Nostalgisten. Der Rest der Ukraine wird man nur noch nach Möglichkeiten in Schutt und Asche legen. Der ursprüngliche Plan einer Kompletteroberung ist gescheitert, der ukrainische Norden und Westen als solcher für Putin wertlos.


Ich meine  die gesamte ukrainische Küste zum Schwarzen Meer. Dadurch könnte aus der geostrategischen Sicht die Restukraine nie mehr ein Problem für Russland werden. Bleibt nur noch Moldova und ich denke , sie sind/waren die nächsten auf der Putin's Liste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2022)

Nur mal nebenbei - was schäme ich mich manchmal fremd für unsere Michelbürokratie 



			
				ntv schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ukraine hat offenbar selbst Waffen von deutschen Herstellern gekauft. Nach "Welt"-Informationen habe die Regierung in Kiew 2650 Panzerabwehrwaffen aus Deutschland mit eigenem Geld bezahlt. Dem Bericht zufolge hat die Bundesregierung dem Export zugestimmt. Die Bundesregierung hätte demnach zuvor wochenlang ohne Ergebnis geprüft, ob sie Waffen deutscher Hersteller ankaufe und diese dann der Ukraine übergeben könne.



Die deutschen brauchen wochenlang um zu prüfen ob sie was haben und ob sies liefern und kommen zu keinem Ergebnis - und Kiew kauft das Zeug dann selber ein weil wir, sorry, einfach zu blöd sind. Es wär lustig wenns nicht so schlimm wäre.


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da mußt du aber auch alle dazu bekommen, wasserstoff verwerten zu können.


Da mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Man hatte vor ein paar Jahrzehnten ja schließlich auch schon den Umstieg von Stadtgas auf Erdgas geschafft gehabt.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> für unsere Michelbürokratie


Diese Bürokratie ist der Grund weswegen wir statt vorwärts zu kommen seit Jahrzehnten auf der Stelle treten. Das große Problem ist, dass niemand mehr für irgendwas verantwortlich sein will. Permanente Verantwortungsverschiebung ist nicht zielführend. Man muss sich doch nur Mal das Konstrukt der Deutschen Bahn anschauen. Versuche da Mal jemanden ans Telefon zu bekommen der eine Entscheidung trifft. Jeder gibt es dem benachbarten Schreibtisch. Und wenn es die Runde rum ist und wieder auf dem ersten Schreibtisch liegt, ist derjenige der das Papier zuerst weiter gereicht hat, in Rente.

Die BRD ist ein noch viel größerer Wühltisch.


----------



## Tekkla (26. März 2022)

Einblicke...









						Sanktionen erreichen Alltag in Moskau: Abschied vom Westen
					

In Russlands Shoppingmalls gehen viele Lichter aus: Westliche Ketten ziehen sich zurück. Kunden stehen stundenlang für Kleider und Kosmetik an.




					taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2022)

Nun wir machen Russland jetzt tatsächlich zum Armenhaus Europas und je heftiger es Russland trifft desto besser.
Auch wenn wir darunter leiden zeigt es jedem Aggressor eins: Krieg lohnt sich nicht.
Es ist ein ganz wichtiges Zeichen das man in China hoffentlich auch versteht.

Einerseits tun mir die normalen russischen Bürger leid, andererseits gibt es auch die Position
der Ukrainer die den russischen Bürgern vorwerfen sich nicht gegen die Regierung gewehrt zu haben,
die dürfen das ja auch sagen, haben sie doch den eigenen Präsidenten verjagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2022)

Der ja schon etwas länger zu erwartende Strategiewechsel der russischen Armee ist jetzt auch mehr oder weniger "offiziell" da.
Die russische Armee konzentriert sich nun stärker / primär auf den Donbass und scheinen ihre Versuche Kiew einnehmen zu wollen vorerst eingestellt / aufgegeben zu haben, sie graben sich dort an ihren aktuellen Positionen ein und bauen Verteidigungsstellungen auf.









						Biden setzt Signal an der Nato-Ostflanke - Moskau kündigt Strategiewechsel an
					

Ändert das russische Militär aufgrund der hohen Verluste seine Kriegsstrategie? Angeblich wollen sie sich nun auf die "Befreiung" des Donbass konzentrieren. In der Tat sei ein Vormarsch auf Kiew nicht mehr zu beobachten, meint das US-Pentagon.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der ja schon etwas länger zu erwartende Strategiewechsel der russischen Armee ist jetzt auch mehr oder weniger "offiziell" da.
> Die russische Armee konzentriert sich nun stärker / primär auf den Donbass und scheinen ihre Versuche Kiew einnehmen zu wollen vorerst eingestellt / aufgegeben zu haben, sie graben sich dort an ihren aktuellen Positionen ein und bauen Verteidigungsstellungen auf.


Ich habe eigentlich, bevor sie in der Ukraine von allen Seiten eingefallen sind, damit gerechnet das sie nur die Region Donbass besetzen wollen. Und nicht die gesamte Ukraine.


----------



## Optiki (26. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun wir machen Russland jetzt tatsächlich zum Armenhaus Europas und je heftiger es Russland trifft desto besser.
> Auch wenn wir darunter leiden zeigt es jedem Aggressor eins: Krieg lohnt sich nicht.
> Es ist ein ganz wichtiges Zeichen das man in China hoffentlich auch versteht.
> 
> ...


Der ganze Krieg wird ganz Europa noch extrem viel Geld kosten, zahlreichen Menschen in Afrika töten und die Nutznießer werden die Asiaten sein, welche jetzt ordentlich in Russland einkaufen können. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Beispiel von Russland, so schnell auf China oder sogar USA anwendbar ist. Erstmal handelt es sich um einen Konflikt in Europa und dann wurde Russland schon immer als der Feind des "Westens" dargestellt, da machen alle natürlich gerne mal mit. Selbst als Befreier im Zweiten Weltkrieg haben sie gerade in den Ostgebieten nicht unbedingt den besten Ruf. 
Ebenso ist die Wirtschaftsleistung von Russland auch sehr gering für deren Größe, weshalb die Abhängigkeiten und Verflechtungen nicht so stark gegeben sind. 

Aktuell mache ich mir erstmal mehr Sorgen um Putin, aktuell sterben mir da zu viele hochrangige Leute im Kriegsgebiet weg, ebenso fliehen schon die ersten Politiker und jetzt soll es laut Gerüchten auch Shoigu erwischt haben. Hoffentlich bleibt Putin besonnen und sie konzentrieren sich wirklich nur noch darauf einige Gebiete zu halten und fangen im Wahn nicht an, noch alles den Erboden gleichzumachen.

 Eigentlich steht Russland schon seit Jahre an der Wand mit deren korrupten System (Politik und Wirtschaft), jetzt haben sie noch schön aufgezeigt, welche massiven Probleme deren Armee hat und gleichzeitig steht die Nato praktisch schon vor der Tür. Eigentlich sollte Putin schon lange klar sein, dass es das starke "Russland"  von früher nicht mehr so gibt und er eine große Schuld daran hat, 

Russland bräuchte einen riesigen politischen Umbruch, bei dem auch geschaut werden müsste, wer wirklich Täter und wer nur Mitläufer/Opfer war, leider wird das wahrscheinlich nicht passieren, ein einfaches Erledigen von Putin wird keine Lösung sein, welche Russland aus dieser Spirale befreit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Einblicke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einblicke teil 2... (hab noch keine links dazu hier gesehen)



Spoiler: Achtung kriegsbilder












						"Warum? Warum? Warum?" Mariupol versinkt in Verzweiflung
					

Noch immer harren Hunderttausende Menschen in der ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol aus. Zwei Reportern der Nachrichtenagenturen AP gelingt es, einen Bericht von vor Ort zu senden. Wir dokumentieren diesen außergewöhnlichen Bericht in voller Länge.




					www.n-tv.de
				
















						AP-Reporter entkommen aus Mariupol
					

Mit einer aufrüttelnden Reportage berichteten zwei ukrainische Journalisten der Nachrichtenagentur Associated Press aus dem von russischen Truppen belagerten Mariupol. Nun gelingt ihnen die Flucht aus der Stadt.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Und da beschweren sich die russen wegen ein paar unannehmlichkeiten?



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich meine  die gesamte ukrainische Küste zum Schwarzen Meer. Dadurch könnte aus der geostrategischen Sicht die Restukraine nie mehr ein Problem für Russland werden.


Das mußt du erklären. Die gefährlichkeit der ukraine, ggü. russland, hängt in meinen augen mehr davon ab, wie sehr wir sie nach dem krieg hoch rüsten. Langfristig werden sie ihr territorium schon wieder haben wollen...


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch Moldova und ich denke , sie sind/waren die nächsten auf der Putin's Liste.


Das ist der nächste staat auf der liste putins. Außerdem hat russland doch schon einen fuß in moldawien, da russische truppen in transnistrien stationiert sind.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2022)

Wenn man ein Kopfgeld von 100 Mio. Dollars ausschreibt,
ist Putin morgen weg vom Fenster. 

Bei Schwerverbrechern ist das Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Kopfgeld von 100 Mio. Dollars ausschreibt,
> ist Putin morgen weg vom Fenster.


Glaube ich nicht. Da kommt keiner von ausserhalb ran.
Und auch seinen eigenen Leute gegenüber ist er bestimmt mißtrauisch.
Wenn dann wäre nur ein Attentat aus eigenen Reihen machbar.
Oder ein Militärputsch.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Da kommt keiner von ausserhalb ran.
> Und auch seinen eigenen Leute gegenüber ist er bestimmt mißtrauisch.
> Wenn dann wäre nur ein Attentat aus eigenen Reihen machbar.
> Oder ein Militärputsch.


Was glaubst du denn,
was passiert, wenn die Oligarchen weiterhin richtig Knete verlieren?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Kopfgeld von 100 Mio. Dollars ausschreibt,
> ist Putin morgen weg vom Fenster.


Da würde ich, auf putin`s kopf + abzug aller russischer soldaten von ukrainischem gebiet, eher 50 mio bieten plus aufhebung der sanktionen. Dann sollte sich schon ein offizier finden der das mit seinem einsatz-trupp erledigt.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn,
> was passiert, wenn die Oligarchen weiterhin richtig Knete verlieren?


So viel einfluss haben die auch nicht. Ansonsten wäre schon etwas passiert.


----------



## Adi1 (26. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da würde ich, auf putin`s kopf + abzug aller russischer soldaten von ukrainischem gebiet, eher 50 mio bieten plus aufhebung der sanktionen. Dann sollte sich schon ein offizier finden der das mit seinem einsatz-trupp erledigt.
> 
> 
> So viel einfluss haben die auch nicht. Ansonsten wäre schon etwas passiert.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher,
das korrupte Pakt ist doch tief verankert.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. März 2022)

Konstantin von "Inside Russia" hat das Land Richtung Usbekistan verlassen, obwohl er gestern noch (aus Moskau) gestreamt hatte. Heute 21:00 Uhr streamt er wieder, mal sehen was die Gründe waren und was er jetzt so von sich gibt. ^^


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. März 2022)

Noch mehr Leichen aus dem Keller:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiBXmbkwiSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Übrigens von der ukrainischen Regierung gesponsort.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das mußt du erklären. Die gefährlichkeit der ukraine, ggü. russland, hängt in meinen augen mehr davon ab, wie sehr wir sie nach dem krieg hoch rüsten. Langfristig werden sie ihr territorium schon wieder haben wollen...


Die Ukraine sollte eigentlich russischen Flotten den Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer und zum Azovschen Meer verweigern (das wahre Ziel von den USA). Das hat Russland mit der Annektierung von Krim damals verhindert, aber die Ukraine ließ nicht locker und es ist ein de facto Bürgerkrieg  ausgebrochen. An sich ist die Ukraine selbst sehr vom Zugang zum Meer abhängig (alle Arten von Exporten, vor allem Getreide). Wenn es Russland gelingen sollte, all die Küstenregionen und den Osten der Ukraine zu besetzen, wäre der Rest der Ukraine harmlos. Darauf besinnen sie sich so langsam.
Nato und/oder die EU sollte versuchen einen Angriff auf Moldova zu verhindern. Sonst wäre die Restukraine nach dem Modell total von Russland abhängig.

Edit: Der senile Biden hat Krieg gegen Russland deklariert, ohne das tun zu wollen. Seine Administration müsste den Sachverhalt im Nachhinein richtig stellen, sonst hätten wir offiziell den dritten Weltkrieg.








						White House corrects Biden after hinting US troops WOULD go to Ukraine
					

'You're going to see when you're there... you're going to see women, young people, standing in the middle, in front of a damn tank, saying,




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Tekkla (27. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Ukraine sollte eigentlich russischen Flotten den Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer und zum Azovschen Meer verweigern (das wahre Ziel von den USA). Das hat Russland mit der Annektierung von Krim damals verhindert, aber die Ukraine ließ nicht locker und es ist ein de facto Bürgerkrieg ausgebrochen.


Es ist ja so einfach das Opfer zum Täter zu machen... Wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass eine völkerrechtswidrige  Annektion oder ein Angriffskrieg so umgedeutet werden soll? Dein Forenname ist jedenfalls nicht Programm.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist ja so einfach das Opfer zum Täter zu machen... Wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass eine völkerrechtswidrige  Annektion oder ein Angriffskrieg so umgedeutet werden soll? Dein Forenname ist jedenfalls nicht Programm.


Ich verstehe die sinnlose Zensur mit der Moralkeule nicht, die jegliche ehrliche Diskussion verhindert. Rechtfertigt der Sachverhalt den Angriff? Nein! Aber die Russen haben damals in Nacht und Nebel Aktion die Krim annektiert. Ist es passiert oder habe ich mir das eingebildet? Dann stellt man sich doch mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand die Frage nach dem  Warum. Dass die USA damals hinterm Putsch in Maidan standen, steht doch außer Frage. Was war denn deren Interesse? Das Wohlwollen der ukrainischen Bevölkerung etwa? Glaubst du das selbst?
Vielleicht wollten sie die Sphäre ihrer Influenz erweitern und die russische Marrionette durch eine Amerikanische ersetzen?
Das ukrainische Volk selbst wollte doch nur Selbstbestimmung und ein besseres Leben für sich selbst und ihre Kinder, was absolut verständlich ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Noch mehr Leichen aus dem Keller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso auch nicht? Die haben halt einen weiteren angriff russlands erwartet und da macht man halt was geht um sich später verteidigen zu können. Aber ich weis, du und ein paar andere hier laufen halt gern vor schwierigkeiten weg. 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Ukraine sollte eigentlich russischen Flotten den Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer und zum Azovschen Meer verweigern (das wahre Ziel von den USA).


Jetzt sind wir aber schon tief im bereich der verschwörungstheorien. Wie sollte die ukraine das bewerkstelligen, wenn doch russland mit noworossiysk direkten zugang zum schwarzen  meer hat und bei jeisk einfach einen zugang zum asowschen hin bauen könnte?
Und überhaupt, wo läge der nutzen für die USA russland den zugang zum schwarzen meer streitig zu machen? Das liegt viel zu weit ab von deren territorium und da hinten ist auch nichts von belang, außer der türkei. (die sich schon selbst verteidigen kann)


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das hat Russland mit der Annektierung von Krim damals verhindert, aber die Ukraine ließ nicht locker und es ist ein de facto Bürgerkrieg  ausgebrochen.


Wo ist da ein bürgerkrieg? So wie ich das sehe kämpfen ukrainer gegen russen, also fern ab von jeglichem bürgerkrieg.
Die krim wurde annektiert, weil die russische flotte in gefahr war mit dem überfall auf die ost-ukraine. Das sollte doch nun wirklich jedem einleuchten. Als nebeneffekt spart moskau dabei natürlich noch die pacht für den hafen in sewastopol, welche sonst immer an die ukraine ging.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> An sich ist die Ukraine selbst sehr vom Zugang zum Meer abhängig (alle Arten von Exporten, vor allem Getreide). Wenn es Russland gelingen sollte, all die Küstenregionen und den Osten der Ukraine zu besetzen, wäre der Rest der Ukraine harmlos. Darauf besinnen sie sich so langsam.


Aje... Der transport direkt über wasser erleichtert alles...ja... aber abhängig? Nein! Im notfall geht alles per zug über nachbarstaaten und gut. Dauert der transport nur länger. Mal davon ab wird sich nach dem krieg der handel mit europa verstärken und die ukrainer werden in größerem maße aufrüsten. Dann wird es erst richtig brenzlig für russland... (ähnlich israel)
Moskau braucht eher eine landbrücke nach moldavien. Wie schon geschrieben, die haben bereits truppen in transnistrien und über land ist der landstrich nunmal leichter zu erreichen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nato und/oder die EU sollte versuchen einen Angriff auf Moldova zu verhindern. Sonst wäre die Restukraine nach dem Modell total von Russland abhängig.


Dazu müßte moldavien der NATO bei treten oder wenigstens ein schutz-abkommen getroffen werden. Das wird beides nicht passieren. Von daher lasst uns hoffen, das die ukraine weiter gegen halten kann sonst haben wir noch haufenweise flüchtlinge von da und die werden nicht kämpfen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Edit: Der senile Biden hat Krieg gegen Russland deklariert, ohne das tun zu wollen. Seine Administration müsste den Sachverhalt im Nachhinein richtig stellen, sonst hätten wir offiziell den dritten Weltkrieg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die äußerung bidens kann man so sehen, muß man aber nicht. Allerdings ist an zu merken, das er sich seine worte vieleicht doch besser überlegen sollte...


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dass die USA damals hinterm Putsch in Maidan standen, steht doch außer Frage.


Aha... Dann haben die USA auch den arabischen frühling entfacht um russland zu schaden??? Interressante theorie...
Du solltest langsam mal mit den verschwörungstheorien auf halten. Das ist ja lästig! Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen das die leute einfach mal die faxen dicke hatten und nicht einfach davon laufen? Oder geht das so derartig gegen deine "weglauf-mentalität" und komfort-zone das das einfach außerhalb deiner vorstellungskraft liegt? Manchmal ist ein aufstand auch einfach nur ein... aufstand!


----------



## Tekkla (27. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]


Danke für die vielen Worte, die ich dachte sparen zu können. Offensichtlich ist der Kritische in einer anderen Gedankenwelt, weswegen er meine leicht polemische Antwort auch nicht verstehen konnte. Immerhin wissen wir jetzt woran wir sind: USA Schuld, der Rest ist nur Gequatsche.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2022)

und habe ich in dem zusammenhang eigentlich schonmal hierauf verwiesen:

https://anonleaks.net/2021/optinfoil/telegram-whos-catching-your-mind-friends-or-enticers/ ?

ich mein, ich mein ja nur...


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

... anbei ein Beitrag zu den Bio-Laboren in der UKR:









						Hunter Biden helped secure funds for US biolab contractor in Ukraine: e-mails
					

A trove of e-mails on Hunter Biden’s infamous laptop found that he played a role in helping a California defense contractor analyze killer diseases and bioweapons in Ukraine.




					nypost.com


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... anbei ein Beitrag zu den Bio-Laboren in der UKR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie immer nett ausgedacht.
Komisch, dass es bei den Ermittlungen um Steuerhinterziehung geht und um nichts anderes.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie immer nett ausgedacht.
> Komisch, dass es bei den Ermittlungen um Steuerhinterziehung geht und um nichts anderes.


... was hat sich denn deiner Meinung nach die NYP "ausgedacht"?


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was hat sich denn deiner Meinung nach die NYP "ausgedacht"?


Das was sich Murdoch Medien täglich so an Lügen und Verschwörungstheorien ausdenken, das ist ja nun nichts neues vor allen dingen nicht bei der NYP! Wenn man sich dann noch Tucker Carlson vor Augen führt, der praktisch lügt und Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet, wenn er den Mund aufmacht, wird vieles klar.




__





						New York Post – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal das die NYP klare Lügen über Hunter Biden verbreitet und von anderen Medien zensiert wird.


----------



## blautemple (27. März 2022)

Komisch, eine konservative Zeitung die der Biden Regierung ans Bein pissen will. Sachen gibt‘s 

Du musst ganz dringen lernen was eine valide Quelle ist und was Quark ist…


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... was hat sich denn deiner Meinung nach die NYP "ausgedacht"?


Die New York Post ist  ziemlich weit rechts angesiedelt. Die sind sauer, dass Biden Präsident ist. Ergo dichten sie alles so, dass es gegen Biden gerichtet ist, egal was es ist.
Komisch ist auch, dass bei allen rechts angelegten Medien Putin der neue Messias ist, seit Trump verloren hat.
Da werden eben Dinge wie Biolabore ausgegraben um Putins Angriffskrieg zu verharmlosen.
Lustig fand ich letztens die Aussage, dass die ukrainische Armee heimlich einen Angriffskrieg gegen Russland führt und dass sich Russland nur verteidigt und dass die Ukraine die eigenen Städte bombardiert und Russland gar kein Militär in der Ukraine hat. Natürlich sind alle Satellitenbilder, die was anderes zeigen, gefälscht.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die New York Post ist  ziemlich weit rechts angesiedelt. Die sind sauer, dass Biden Präsident ist. Ergo dichten sie alles so, dass es gegen Biden gerichtet ist, egal was es ist.


Du unterstellst einem renomierten Medium das es systematisch lügt, weil es "sauer" ist? Kann man das verallgemeinern?

Btw: die Briten sind auch dabei:









						Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
					

Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				






Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch, dass bei allen rechts angelegten Medien Putin der neue Messias ist, seit Trump verloren hat.
> Da werden eben Dinge wie Biolabore ausgegraben um Putins Angriffskrieg zu verharmlosen.


In dem Artikel kann ich die Begrifflichkeit einer "Verharmlosung von Putins Angriffskrieges" nicht entdecken. Wie kommst du daher darauf?



Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig fand ich letztens die Aussage, dass die ukrainische Armee heimlich einen Angriffskrieg gegen Russland führt und dass sich Russland nur verteidigt



Es tut mir Leid, aber ich kann daran nicht "lustiges" erkennen. Wir sprechen hier über nicht weniger als Krieg.



Threshold schrieb:


> und dass die Ukraine die eigenen Städte bombardiert



Das wäre ein starkes Stück und muss der UN gemeldet werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> und Russland gar kein Militär in der Ukraine hat. Natürlich sind alle Satellitenbilder, die was anderes zeigen, gefälscht.



Da behauptet jemand entgegen der Darstellung der Russen selbst, dass keine russischen Truppen in der UKR sind? Wer soll das sein?


----------



## Tekkla (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Du unterstellst einem renomierten Medium das es systematisch lügt, weil es "sauer" ist? Kann man das verallgemeinern?
> 
> Btw: die Briten sind auch dabei:
> 
> ...


Die Dailymail ist auch nicht gerade ein Ruhmesblatt. Die haben in der Vergangenheit so viel Mist erfunden und verbreitet, dass man sich dazu entschied dieses Schmierblatt nicht mehr als belastbare Quelle für Wikipediaeinträge zuzulassen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Oder mit anderen Worten: Sowohl bei der Dailymail, als auch bei der NYP handelt es sich um Yellow Press. Also das was hierzulande die Bildzeitung und Konsorten sind. 
Aber es steht ja bekanntlich jedem frei, sich hier als Bild-Leser zu offenbaren und nach Angst, Hass, Titten und den Wetterbericht zu gieren..


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder mit anderen Worten: Sowohl bei der Dailymail, als auch bei der NYP handelt es sich um Yellow Press.


Ist Yellow nicht eher Bunte etc?
Also dümmer als Bild und Welt?


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber ich kann daran nicht "lustiges" erkennen. Wir sprechen hier über nicht weniger als Krieg.


Das ist ja das Erschütternde. Da passiert offensichtlich ein Krieg und es gibt Leute, die das verharmlosen und die Fakten verdrehen, weil corona halt nichts mehr hergibt und man was neues braucht, um dagegen zu sein.
Und dann gibt es die, die den Quatsch glauben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist Yellow nicht eher Bunte etc?


Na ja, die Bunte lebt ja nicht von Investigativjournalismus sondern eher von dem Zeugs, was sie sich ausdenken, damit sie Umsatz generieren.
Wie oft wurde schon berichtet, dass sich William und Kate scheiden lassen oder letztens, als man erklärte, dass die Queen schon seit Monaten tot ist und man das geheim hält.


----------



## Don-71 (27. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Bunte lebt ja nicht von *Investigativjournalismus *sondern eher von dem Zeugs, was sie sich ausdenken, damit sie Umsatz generieren.


Ich würde mal sagen viele Murdoch Medien und auch wie der Wiki Artikel über die daily mail zeigt, leben eher vom Verschwörungsjournalismus, investigativ ist da sehr diplomatisch und verharmslosend ausgedrückt.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist Yellow nicht eher Bunte etc?
> Also dümmer als Bild und Welt?


Und wenn sie nun alle gleichdumm sind?


----------



## Steamhammer (27. März 2022)

Achtung - nichts für zart Besaitete:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhBfNDVs-PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Dailymail ist auch nicht gerade ein Ruhmesblatt. Die haben in der Vergangenheit so viel Mist erfunden und verbreitet, dass man sich dazu entschied dieses Schmierblatt nicht mehr als belastbare Quelle für Wikipediaeinträge zuzulassen.


... wer soll das entschieden haben?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2022)

das macht dort ganz bestimmt keine einzelne person...








						Wikipedia bans Daily Mail as 'unreliable' source
					

Online encyclopaedia editors rule out publisher as a reference citing ‘reputation for poor fact checking and sensationalism’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Optiki (27. März 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Achtung - nichts für zart Besaitete:


Richtig Bewegt hat mich das kleine Mädchen, welches aus dem Bus winkt und wahrscheinlich gar nicht versteht was überhaupt los ist. 

Dieses Art von Bomben auf Zivilisten  abzuwerfen/schießen ist halt so eine *********************, schön vor der Stadt sitzen und dann am besten noch auf Schlangen von Menschen zielen, die sich nur Essen holen wollen. Wenn diese nicht direkt sterben, dürfen sie elendig unter Schmerzen verbluten und die Leichen können in einigen Städten gar nicht mehr gesichert werden. 

Es wundert mich nicht, dass mittlerweile die ersten Videos auftauchen, in denen vermeidlich ukrainische "Kämpfer", die festgenommenen Spotter und Schützen einfach aus nächster Nähe anschießen.

Dieser Anruf nach Russland bringt es dann noch auf die Spitze, erst hab ich gedacht, sie würde nicht so dummes Zeug erzählen und dann kommt sie auch mit dieser scheiß Entnazifizierung. Wahrscheinlich haben die viele Jahre in der Schule gehört, sie wären die großen Helden des zweiten WK gewesen und jetzt gibt es wieder einen bösen Nazistaat. Meine Güte, das Mädel sitzt vor ihren zerbombten Häusern und hat wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger Kontakt zu Rechten gehabt, als die meisten Leute in Sachsen.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder mit anderen Worten: Sowohl bei der Dailymail, als auch bei der NYP handelt es sich um Yellow Press. Also das was hierzulande die Bildzeitung und Konsorten sind.
> Aber es steht ja bekanntlich jedem frei, sich hier als Bild-Leser zu offenbaren und nach Angst, Hass, Titten und den Wetterbericht zu gieren..


... wer sagt den, dass die Leser der Bildzeitung und vergleichbar "nach Angst, Hass, Titten und den Wetterbericht" "gieren". Steht das wo oder ist das eine Schwurbel Urbel Eigenkreation?

Die Bildzeitung ist mit einer
"Reichweite von rund 7,82 Millionen Leser pro Ausgabe." ... "sowohl die reichweiten- als auch auflagenstärkste Zeitung Deutschlands ...".









						Bild-Zeitung: Reichweite bis 2021 | Statista
					

Die Bild besaß im Jahr 2021 eine Reichweite von rund 7,82 Millionen Leser pro Ausgabe.




					de.statista.com
				





Poulton schrieb:


> Und wenn sie nun alle gleichdumm sind?


... du sagst zusätzlich, dass alle redaktionellen Mitarbeiter der hier benannten Yello Press "dumm" sind?


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Richtig Bewegt hat mich das kleine Mädchen, welches aus dem Bus winkt und wahrscheinlich gar nicht versteht was überhaupt los ist.
> 
> Dieses Art von Bomben auf Zivilisten  abzuwerfen/schießen ist halt so eine *********************, schön vor der Stadt sitzen und dann am besten noch auf Schlangen von Menschen zielen, die sich nur Essen holen wollen. Wenn diese nicht direkt sterben, dürfen sie elendig unter Schmerzen verbluten und die Leichen können in einigen Städten gar nicht mehr gesichert werden.


Ich hatte mal vor Jahren ein Video von einen kleinen Jungen gesehen, aus Syrien der es überlebt aber danach keine Arme und Beine mehr hatte. War echt schlimm... die Bilder werde ich nicht vergessen.

Den Kriegstreibern  sind solche Opfer egal. Sind ja nur Kollateralschäden. Entbehrlich wenn man seine militärischen Ziele durchsetzen will.

Solche Videos gucke ich mir nicht mehr an. Ich bin auch froh das die meisten Medien hier auf drastische Bilder verzichten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. März 2022)

Ich habe angefangen, mir die Videos diverse Telegram-Kanäle anzusehen. Ich nehme das halt so hin, die Dinge sind passiert.
Teilweise ist das echt brutal. Man sieht, wie Gefangene verletzt werden und wie sich Soldaten über Tote freuen.


----------



## brooker (27. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das macht dort ganz bestimmt keine einzelne person...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das wäre zu vermuten. Aber wer macht es denn genau und wie ist der Maßstab? Und schlussendlich, wer bezahlt die Party?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist Yellow nicht eher Bunte etc?
> Also dümmer als Bild und Welt?


Also gegen "Welt" (TV) kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen. Was die melden deckt sich auch gerne mal mit anderen news-quellen. Natürlich haben die aber alle ihre eigenen "experten"...


brooker schrieb:


> ... wer sagt den, dass die Leser der Bildzeitung und vergleichbar "nach Angst, Hass, Titten und den Wetterbericht" "gieren". Steht das wo oder ist das eine Schwurbel Urbel Eigenkreation?


Ahhh... Jetzt zitieren wir "Die Ärzte" (Lasse Redn) Ist also noch nicht alles verloren.   
Und...Achja, Ich sag das. Kenne 2 die die bild lesen und naja... reden wir nicht drüber. Als kollegen sind die 2 ja ok, aber der rest ist einfach nur deprimierend. 


brooker schrieb:


> Die Bildzeitung ist mit einer
> "Reichweite von rund 7,82 Millionen Leser pro Ausgabe." ... "sowohl die reichweiten- als auch auflagenstärkste Zeitung Deutschlands ...".


Nach deinem link Tendenz=fallend. 


brooker schrieb:


> ... das wäre zu vermuten. Aber wer macht es denn genau und wie ist der Maßstab? Und schlussendlich, wer bezahlt die Party?


Wiki ist spenden-finanziert.


----------



## Optiki (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Videos gucke ich mir nicht mehr an. Ich bin auch froh das die meisten Medien hier auf drastische Bilder verzichten.


Wahrscheinlich ist das wirklich besser für das eigene Wohlbefinden, wenn man dann doch mal andere Quellen anschaut, hat man meistens direkt alle Bilder ungefiltert. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen, mir die Videos diverse Telegram-Kanäle anzusehen. Ich nehme das halt so hin, die Dinge sind passiert.
> Teilweise ist das echt brutal. Man sieht, wie Gefangene verletzt werden und wie sich Soldaten über Tote freuen.


Wirklich schwierig, als Soldat würde es mich wahrscheinlich auch freuen, wenn ich die feindlichen Soldaten erledigten kann und noch besser, seine ganzen Fahrzeuge/Ausrüstungen, gerade bei einem solchen Angriffskrieg noch mehr. Jedoch wäre ich auch dafür, nur die gesicherten bzw. zerstörten Fahrzeuge/Ausrüstung so zu zeigen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das wäre zu vermuten. Aber wer macht es denn genau und wie ist der Maßstab? Und schlussendlich, wer bezahlt die Party?


irgendwas stimmt doch mit dir nicht...


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt doch mit dir nicht...


Er ist mal wieder auf der Suche nach der ganz großen Verschwörung und meint dafür diesen Thread kapern zu müssen.

Aber er kann es mal unterm 9000. Kieselstein beim nächsten Kieshaufen probieren. Vielleicht findet er die Verschwörung ja dort.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das wirklich besser für das eigene Wohlbefinden, wenn man dann doch mal andere Quellen anschaut, hat man meistens direkt alle Bilder ungefiltert.


Ich habe früher schon viel Mist gesehen. Mir tut es nicht gut wenn ich mir sowas angucke.
Das Leben ist schon hart genug.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe früher schon viel Mist gesehen. Mir tut es nicht gut wenn ich mir sowas angucke.
> Das Leben ist schon hart genug.


Ja, mit sowas muss man echt aufpassen. Manche Bilder brennen sich so tief ein, dass man sie nie wieder vergisst.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Wenn das stimmt sollte Christian Lindner lieber direkt seinen Hut nehmen und sein Amt räumen (kann wegen der Paywall der FAZ leider nicht direkt auf deren Seite danach schauen):



> Um so fassungsloser macht da die Meldung, *Christian Lindner*, immerhin Finanzminister, *hätte am Tag des Kriegsbeginns dem ukrainischen Botschafter Andrij Melnyk mit süffisantem Lächeln im Gesicht eröffnet, weder Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine noch ein SWIFT-Ausschluss Russlands würden irgendeinen Sinn machen, da die Ukraine ja nur wenige Stunden *gegen Russland *durchhalten würde*. Das jedenfalls behauptet Melnyk in einem Interview mit der „FAZ“.











						"Satirischer Wochenrückblick": Deutschland ist Weltmeister der Couch-Solidarität
					

Vladimir Putins Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine kostet bereits mehr als einen Monat lang die Leben unschuldiger Zivilisten – von Frauen, Kindern und Schwangeren. Die Bundesregierung kann sich jedoch weiterhin nicht zu Lieferungen halbwegs einsatzfähiger Waffen durchringen.




					web.de
				




Aber es würde durchaus zum Charakter und dem Grad der persönlichen Dummheit eines Lindners passen, sowas von sich zu geben...


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt sollte Christian Lindner lieber direkt seinen Hut nehmen und sein Amt räumen


Denkst du echt, ein Politiker übernimmt noch Verantwortung und tritt wegen irgendwas zurück?


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber es würde durchaus zum Charakter und dem Grad der persönlichen Dummheit eines Lindners passen, sowas von sich zu geben...


Das war sehr ungeschickt von ihm und eine krasse Fehleinschätzung.
Aber ich glaube auch nicht das er deswegen zurücktreten wird.
Versucht sich bestimmt irgendwie rauszureden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2022)

Sagen wir Mal so - wenn Russland wirklich alles reingeworfen hätte was sie hatten und sich militärisch nicht wie der letzte Depp angestellt hätte (das könnte ja keiner ahnen...) hätte Lindner, sofern er das wirklich so gesagt hat, durchaus richtig liegen können.
Das soll aber keine Entschuldigung sein, ein erfahrener Politiker sollte eigentlich wissen dass man solche Aussagen niemals treffen darf.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

Das kleine Detail, wie er es gesagt haben soll, finde ich noch schlimmer: "Mit einem süffisantem Lächeln..."


----------



## JePe (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> (...)eine krasse Fehleinschätzung.



Die man ihm nachsehen kann. Weder hat er eine einschlaegige Qualifikation noch haben es viele andere wirklich fundamental anders beurteilt. Die 72 Stunden-Fantasien der Kremllautsprecher auch hier im Forum waren zwar erkennbarer Unfug, aber dass man nach gut einem Monat nicht einmal die Warlord-Republiken kontrolliert, die man sich vorher acht Jahre lang zurechtgelegt hat, ist schon ein ueberraschendes Armutszeugnis fuer die russischen Streitkraefte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das war sehr ungeschickt von ihm(...)



Wenn es denn so passiert ist. Und selbst wenn - der Diplomat Melnyk ist mitunter auch alles, nur nicht diplomatisch. Im Kontext "seiner" aktuellen Lebenswirklichkeit kann man ihm das aber auch nachsehen.

Russland begeht wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord - Analyse eines Militaeroekonomen.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Hmmm... bzgl. der russischen Truppenstärke bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob Russland nicht tatsächlich schon "sehr viele" im Einsatz hat.
Auf BR24 kam vor einigen Tagen so ein Ex-General (Name entfallen) zu Wort, der meinte, dass von den ca. 900.000 aktiven Soldaten (so aus den Statistiken) der Landstreitkräfte tatsächlich nur ca. 360.000 bis 400.000 "echte" Einsatzsoldaten wären.
Insofern wäre das bei ca. 150.000 (bis zu 200.000) Mann, die in der Ukraine im Einsatz wären, immerhin grob die Hälfte.
Er hat in dem Bericht die Ukraine sogar im Vorteil gesehen, da diese ca. 200.000 Mann reguläre Armee und mittlerweile gut 500.000 Reservisten aktiviert hätten.

Muss aber ehrlich gestehen, dass ich die genannten russischen Zahlen nirgendwo nachlesen konnte.
Man bekommt immer nur Gesamtzahlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er hat in dem Bericht die Ukraine sogar im Vorteil gesehen, da diese ca. 200.000 Mann reguläre Armee und mittlerweile gut 500.000 Reservisten aktiviert hätten.


Wenn's nur um die Manpower ginge vielleicht. Nur ist das eben nur ein kleiner Teil, die Russen haben auch eine massive Materialübermacht. Der wesentliche Grund warum sich die Ukraine so gut schlägt ist dass der Westen sie mit Tonnenweise Waffen und Munition flutet und die Ukrainer mit allem was sie haben ihr Heimatland verteidigen (gegenüber russischen Truppen die weitgehend wahrscheinlich keinen Bock auf die Sch... haben).
Ist sozusagen Motivation gegen Material. Langfristig gewinnt leider meist letzteres.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist sozusagen Motivation gegen Material. Langfristig gewinnt leider meist letzteres.


Naja, erstmal muß noch genug Manpower da sein die das Material bedient. Zweitens wird vielleicht die Instandhaltung irgendwann nicht mehr finanziert werden können, wenn Russland der Geldhahn immer weiter zugedreht wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auf BR24 kam vor einigen Tagen so ein Ex-General (Name entfallen) zu Wort, der meinte, dass von den ca. 900.000 aktiven Soldaten (so aus den Statistiken) der Landstreitkräfte tatsächlich nur ca. 360.000 bis 400.000 "echte" Einsatzsoldaten wären.
> Insofern wäre das bei ca. 150.000 (bis zu 200.000) Mann, die in der Ukraine im Einsatz wären, immerhin grob die Hälfte.
> Er hat in dem Bericht die Ukraine sogar im Vorteil gesehen, da diese ca. 200.000 Mann reguläre Armee und mittlerweile gut 500.000 Reservisten aktiviert hätten.


Ist auch so.
In modernen Armeen kannst du von den reinen Zahlen problemlos 40% bis 75% der Truppe abziehen, die überwiegend bis hauptsächlich für Logistik und Unterstützungsaufgaben draufgehen (Transport / Nachschub, Wartung & Instandsetzung, elektronische Kriegsführung & Fernaufklärung, usw. usf.) nur etwa 1/4 bis eben 60% sind eigentlich wirklich regulär kämpfende Einheiten / Verbände.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist sozusagen Motivation gegen Material.


Sehe ich genau so.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Langfristig gewinnt leider meist letzteres.


DAS ist echt schwierig, in diesem Fall vorauszusehen.
Die Russen schießen ja nicht umsonst die Städte zusammen, weil sie in urbaner Umgebung  ihre Masse an Großkampfgeräten gar nicht effektiv einsetzen können.

So blöd das sich anhört, Militärstrategen aus der ganzen Welt werden da genau hinschauen und neu evaluieren, welche Waffensysteme in einem "modernen" Krieg was bringen oder eben auch nicht.

"Gefühlt" wird der "Main-Battle-Tank" keine kriegsentscheidende Rolle mehr bekommen.
Er ist mittlerweile zu leicht mit viel günstigeren Waffensystemen auszuschalten.
Britische Militärmeldungen gehen von ca. 300 zerstörten T-72 Panzern aus, die Ukrainer vermelden ca. 600.
Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo dazwischen liegen.
Bedenkt man, dass gem. den Berichten in Wicki oder so die Russen "nur" über 1200 aktive T-72 Panzer verfügen, ist ein Verlust von selbst nur 300 Stück eine Ansage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zweitens wird vielleicht die Instandhaltung irgendwann nicht mehr finanziert werden können, wenn


Das dauert viel zu lange. Das Geschwafel in den Medien von wegen wir finanzieren mit Gas den Krieg usw. ist reiner Populismus. Russland hat zig Tonnen an Goldreserven (so grob 5x soviel wie die EZB...) und eine Staatsverschuldung die so niedrig ist dass der Westen davon feuchte Träume hätte (10% BIP oder sowas). Die könnten auch noch sehr, SEHR lange weiterkämpfen wenn der Rest der Welt sie finanziell komplett isolieren würde.

Es ist nebenbei vermutlich auch kein Zufall, dass diese Werte die letzten paar Jahre extrem zugenommen haben und Russland beispielsweise seine Goldreserven vervielfacht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Gefühlt" wird der "Main-Battle-Tank" keine kriegsentscheidende Rolle mehr bekommen.


Nope, ganz so ist es nicht...

Der MBT wird sich mal wieder verändern, da sich das Schlachfeld verändert hat.
Man muss halt sehen / beachten, hier in der Ukraine kämpfen gerade MBTs die noch für Technik, Waffen und Taktiken des Kalten Krieges entwickelt und gebaut wurden und die meist schon in ihrer Konzeption 30-50 Jahre alt sind und immer nur ein bisschen modernisiert und geupgraded wurden, aber eben keine grundsätzlichen Neuentwicklungen sind (das nicht mal der T-14 Armata, wenn man es sehr genau betachten will, der auch nur die Weiterführung des alten Panzer-Konzepts mit neuer Technik ist).

Für das Schlachtfeld von heute und morgen wird es da neue MBTs brauchen, die sich an die veränderten Bedingungen anpassen, genauso wie der Panzer des Zweiten Weltkriegs sich an andere Bedingungen anpassen musste als noch ein Panzer des Ersten Weltkriegs.

Ganz grundsätzlich aber kann man auch beim Krieg in der Ukraine festhalten, besteht nach wie vor definitiv ein Bedarf und gibt es einen Platz für MBTs, auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, ganz so ist es nicht...


Hmmm... gehört eigentlich wohl in den Militär-Thread.
Sorry, das ich hier damit angefangen habe.
Ich schreibe da weiter.


----------



## JePe (28. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die könnten auch noch sehr, SEHR lange weiterkämpfen wenn der Rest der Welt sie finanziell komplett isolieren würde.



Rein wirtschaftlich mag das stimmen, Ja. Mit Goldbarren kann man aber keinen Feind erschlagen. Das Material geht Ihnen unvermeidlich irgendwann aus und einen neuen Panzer zu bauen und an die Front zu schaffen dauert eben laenger, als ihn zu zerstoeren. Davon, dass ihn irgendwer fahren muss, ganz zu schweigen. Wenn man das Ersparte aber nur noch dafuer aufwenden kann (muss), diesen Krieg zu finanzieren, wird man an anderer Stelle zurueckstecken muessen, entweder durch offene Kuerzungen (Loehne, Sozialleistungen) oder durch verdeckte (Inflation). Und ob Rekruten, deren Eltern jeden Tag nur noch Brotsuppe essen koennen, die motiviertesten Kaempfer sind?

Voellig falsch ist die Position, wir wuerden den Krieg finanzieren, also nicht: wir subventionieren das "System Putin" (und es ist eben vor allem sein Krieg) und stabilisieren es mit jeder Ueberweisung. Mehr als die Haelfte der russischen Einnahmen stammen aus Rohstoffexporten (die zur Disposition stehen), ein weiterer prominenter Posten ist der Verkauf von Waffen (Russland ist der zweitgroesste Exporteur der Welt), die man gerade selbst (ver)braucht.

So oder so ist die Frage, wie lange es dauert bis die Sanktionen eine Wirkung entfalten, am Ende nur Dekoration. Die Sanktionen sind das mildere Mittel als ein militaerisches Eingreifen und insoweit, solange wir noch waehlen koennen, alternativlos. Und langfristig kann Russland das nicht durchhalten und hat China auch kein Interesse an lebenserhaltenden Massnahmen. Tatsaechlich ist China sogar ein Kriegsgewinnler und muss sich dafuer nicht einmal besonders engagieren.

Und zu guter Letzt - genau so hat die Sowjetunion den kalten Krieg auch schon verloren. Vielleicht haette Putin ja die Zeitungen mal lesen sollen anstatt sie zu verbieten.


----------



## Poulton (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber es würde durchaus zum Charakter und dem Grad der persönlichen Dummheit eines Lindners passen, sowas von sich zu geben...


Erinnert sich eigentlich noch jemand an Westerwelle, der irgendwann 2009 einen englischen Journalisten angegangen ist, weil dieser es wagte, ihn auf Englisch eine Frage zu stellen? (Von Möllemann will ich nicht anfangen, da kommt mir nur das Mittagessen hoch...)


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich ist China sogar ein Kriegsgewinnler und muss sich dafuer nicht einmal besonders engagieren.


Würde sagen, sogar DER Kriegsgewinnler...


JePe schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt - genau so hat die Sowjetunion den kalten Krieg auch schon verloren.


Jepp, und wieder ging es dem Grunde nach um Wirtschaftsmacht.

Einzelne militärische "Leuchtturmprojekte" wie meinethalben 20 Stück T-14 oder 20 Hyperschallraketen helfen da kaum was.
Unbedarft davon, dass der Irak sicherlich nicht die Kampfkraft hatte wie die Ukraine und der Kriegsgrund dort durchaus ebenso hinterfragungswürdig ist, ist es der "Koalition der Willigen" immerhin gelungen, binnen weniger Wochen/Monate eine größere Armee über eine ungleich größere Entfernung zu transportieren, den kontinuierlichen Nachschub mehr oder weniger aufrecht zu erhalten und ein ganzes Land binnen Wochen zu erobern.

Der direkte Vergleich zeigt doch recht eindeutig, dass die russische Armee derzeit zu so was nicht in der Lage ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft davon, dass der Irak sicherlich nicht die Kampfkraft hatte wie die Ukraine und der Kriegsgrund dort durchaus ebenso hinterfragungswürdig ist, ist es der "Koalition der Willigen" immerhin gelungen, binnen weniger Wochen/Monate eine größere Armee über eine ungleich größere Entfernung zu transportieren, den kontinuierlichen Nachschub mehr oder weniger aufrecht zu erhalten und ein ganzes Land binnen Wochen zu erobern.


Im Irak hatte es praktisch keine Gegenwehr gegeben als der Ami dort einmarschiert ist.
Schon alleine weil die Truppenmoral dort im Keller war. Die hatten teilweise monatelang keinen Sold bekommen.
Da hatten die sich bestimmt auch gedacht: "Wofür soll ich hier mein Leben riskieren? Dann ergebe ich mich lieber."
Die Irakinvasion kann man also nicht wirklich mit der Ukraine vergleichen.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Irak hatte es praktisch keine Gegenwehr gegeben als der Ami dort einmarschiert ist.


Ahhh... das ist sooo nicht ganz korrekt.
Für den gemeinen Soldaten traf das zu, es gab aber auch Eliteeinheiten und Gardetruppen.

Es ging mir aber nicht zwangsweise "nur" um die Verluste, jene waren nämlich zu den eigentlichen Kampfhandlungen relativ übersichtlich (was danach kam, steht auf einem anderen Blatt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irakkrieg

Mir ging es vielmehr darum, solch eine Operation überhaupt zu starten und durchzuhalten.
Russland hat auf dem Papier genau 0 km bis zur ukrainischen Grenze, die USA 12.000 km bis zum Irak.
Gretchenfrage: Wer von den Beiden hat logistisch den Hut auf?


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh... das ist sooo nicht ganz korrekt.
> Für den gemeinen Soldaten traf das zu, es gab aber auch Eliteeinheiten und Gardetruppen.


Ja stimmt. Hast wohl Recht. 

Gab wohl doch etwas mehr Gegenwehr als ich dachte. Wenn ich die Zahlen so sehe.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Hast wohl Recht.
> 
> Gab wohl doch etwas mehr Gegenwehr als ich dachte. Wenn ich die Zahlen so sehe.


Ein wenig...
Die Iraker hatten sich z. T. in Schützengräben eingegraben und die Amis sind mit fatalen Folgen nach vorgehendem Beschuss einfach darübergefahren.
Mit uneingeschränkter Luftherrschaft und übersichtlichen Gelände waren da Panzer ganz gut, wäre der doofe Sand nicht gewesen und die Amis hatten echt viele technische Ausfälle beim Großgerät.
Im Prinzip gab es die Kampfverluste auf beiden Seiten nur bei wenigen Schlüsselstellungen, die USA hatten hauptsächlich wg. vermintem Gelände und Unfällen ihre Toten.
Insofern hattest du natürlich Recht, dass die Masse der Iraker sich eher verdünnisierten.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Irak hatte es praktisch keine Gegenwehr gegeben als der Ami dort einmarschiert ist.
> Schon alleine weil die Truppenmoral dort im Keller war. Die hatten teilweise monatelang keinen Sold bekommen.
> Da hatten die sich bestimmt auch gedacht: "Wofür soll ich hier mein Leben riskieren? Dann ergebe ich mich lieber."
> Die Irakinvasion kann man also nicht wirklich mit der Ukraine vergleichen.


Auch, aber eben *auch*, weil die Koalition und vor allen die USA in der Luft völlig anders zur Sache gegangen ist, das kann man zwar Vergleichen, aber der Unterschied an täglichen Einsätzen (Anzahl) und präzisen ausschalten aller möglichen militärischen Ziele war *gewaltig.*
Desweiteren ist die USA eben wirklich gut darin,  gegnerische Luftabwehr und Luftwaffe sehr schnell auszuschalten, hier kann man wirklich sagen, da wird geklotzt und nicht gekleckert.


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2022)

Interessanter Kommentar:








						Ukraine-Krieg: Warum Putin Angst vor den Müttern haben muss - WELT
					

Die Stärke der russischen Armee beruhte lange darauf, dass es mehr als genug junge Männer in Russland gab. Heute ist die Geburtenrate auf einen Bruchteil früherer Werte geschrumpft, und mit jedem Gefallenen nimmt die Akzeptanz des Krieges ab. Für Putin ist das gefährlich.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zweitens wird vielleicht die Instandhaltung irgendwann nicht mehr finanziert werden können, wenn Russland der Geldhahn immer weiter zugedreht wird.


Komm mal vom Gedanken Finanzen weg. Russland hat genug Kraftstoff um sein Militär zu versorgen und genug Lebensmittel um die Bevölkerung zu versorgen unter diesen Bedingungen kann man einen Krieg lange führen.
Die Kosten für Xy sind völlig egal wenn man eh nichts kaufen kann weil keiner liefert.


compisucher schrieb:


> So blöd das sich anhört, Militärstrategen aus der ganzen Welt werden da genau hinschauen und neu evaluieren, welche Waffensysteme in einem "modernen" Krieg was bringen oder eben auch nicht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sT7XR7X2MRM:2285

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eigentlich haben die Russen daraus gelernt was man in Städten braucht oder in engen Gebirgen








						ZSU-23-4 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch, aber eben *auch*, weil die Koalition und vor allen die USA in der Luft völlig anders zur Sache gegangen ist, das kann man zwar Vergleichen, aber der Unterschied an täglichen Einsätzen (Anzahl) und präzisen ausschalten aller möglichen militärischen Ziele war *gewaltig.*


Außerdem war das für die Iraker kein Volkskrieg wie er es für die Ukrainer ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Es fällt inzwischen verstärkt im Bild und Videomaterial zu eroberten und zerstörten russischen Material auf das man auf russischer Seite immer mehr nicht modernisierte Panzer zu sehen bekommt, im Verhältnis zu den ersten Kriegstagen / Wochen, wo es überwiegend aktuelle Ausführungen waren, wie auch hier in diesen Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjB0CKDug00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheint so als wenn man nun auf russischer Seite verstärkt die eingelagerten, eben nicht modernisierten, Bestände aus den Garagen holen muss und das was man so über die Jahre bei der russischen Armee an Material modernisiert hatte zunehmend knapper wird.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Kosten für Xy sind völlig egal wenn man eh nichts kaufen kann weil keiner liefert.


Dann kommt im Endeffekt das selbe dabei heraus.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kommt im Endeffekt das selbe dabei heraus.


Eben nicht, wenn sie es nicht kaufen können ist es egal ob sie unser Geld für ihr Gas bekommen oder nicht.
Kurz und Mittelfristig jedenfalls.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben nicht, wenn sie es nicht kaufen können ist es egal ob sie unser Geld für ihr Gas bekommen oder nicht.
> Kurz und Mittelfristig jedenfalls.


Naja, das meine ich doch. Wenn sie auf bestimmte ausländische Produkte angewiesen sind, z.B. für ihre Rüstungsindustrie und nichts mehr geliefert bekommen, können sie die nicht mehr produzieren. Bzw müssen sich was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das meine ich doch. Wenn sie auf bestimmte ausländische Produkte angewiesen sind, z.B. für ihre Rüstungsindustrie und nichts mehr geliefert bekommen, können sie die nicht mehr produzieren. Bzw müssen sich was anderes einfallen lassen.


Rüstungsindustrie dürfte in Russland so ziemlich mit fast der einzige Bereich sein wo man fast nahezu vollständig autark ist, bis auf evt. ein paar Grundrohstoffe, die man dafür aus China / Nordkorea / Afrika importiert.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das meine ich doch. Wenn sie auf bestimmte ausländische Produkte angewiesen sind, z.B. für ihre Rüstungsindustrie und nichts mehr geliefert bekommen, können sie die nicht mehr produzieren. Bzw müssen sich was anderes einfallen lassen.


Das ist doch jetzt der Fall, warum soll es jetzt kurzfristig mehr bringen kein Gas mehr abzunehmen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Rüstungsindustrie dürfte in Russland so ziemlich mit fast der einzige Bereich sein wo man fast nahezu vollständig autark ist, bis auf evt. ein paar Grundrohstoffe, die man dafür aus China / Nordkorea / Afrika importiert.











						Keine Bauteile: Russische Panzerfabrik steht still
					

Zahlreiche russische Panzer haben die ukrainischen Verteidiger schon zerstört oder beschädigt, die Angreifer benötigen daher dringend Reparaturen für ...




					www.krone.at
				




Sorry wegen der Quelle, aber Google ist absolut mies geworden. Hab es ursprünglich woanders gelesen.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Rüstungsindustrie dürfte in Russland so ziemlich mit fast der einzige Bereich sein wo man fast nahezu vollständig autark ist, bis auf evt. ein paar Grundrohstoffe, die man dafür aus China / Nordkorea / Afrika importiert.


Das stimmt nicht ganz: Deutsche Unternehmen lieferten militärisch nutzbare Güter für Russland

wurde letztens auch im Fernsehen gesagt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt der Fall, warum soll es jetzt kurzfristig mehr bringen kein Gas mehr abzunehmen?


Damit man nicht mehr von denen abhängig ist.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit man nicht mehr von denen abhängig ist.


Nur weil ich etwas nicht mehr kaufe bin ich also nicht mehr abhängig?


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur weil ich etwas nicht mehr kaufe bin ich also nicht mehr abhängig?


Was soll das jetzt? Wenn Deutschland 50% seiner Gases aus Russland bezieht und das nicht so schnell kompensieren kann, wenn es mal wegfällt, kann man davon ausgehen das man abhängig ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz: Deutsche Unternehmen lieferten militärisch nutzbare Güter für Russland
> 
> wurde letztens auch im Fernsehen gesagt.


Lies es dir lieber nochmal durch:


> *Dual-Use-Güter sind Waren, die sowohl zivil wie militärisch verwendet werden können. *Darunter sind Maschinen, die bei der Waffenproduktion einsetzbar sind, Technologie für den Flugzeugbau oder bestimmte Chemikalien.



Das heißt nicht automatisch auch das Russland sie für militärische Zwecke verwendet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2022)

Das mit dem Gas hat sich am Mittwoch denke ich sowieso erledigt - dann wird der EU die Entscheidung abgenommen.
Putin will Rubel, die G7 wollen das nicht und beharren auf "Vertragsbruch" (woher auch immer die Auffassung kommen möge dass im Krieg irgendwer sich um Verträge oder juristischen Kram scheren würde).
Putin kann nicht zurück ohne saublöd dazustehen, die G7 können nicht drauf eingehen weil sie sonst die eigenen Sanktionen umgehen. Was passiert also? Putin dreht wohl Ende der Woche den Gashahn zu.

Wer muss dem würde ich empfehlen morgen nochmal vollzutanken bevor die große Kaufpanik ausbricht wenn der Michel in den Nachrichten hört dass Putin Gas und Öl abstellt.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht automatisch auch das Russland sie für militärische Zwecke verwendet.


Ich weiß. Schließt aber eine militärische Nutzung nicht aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine Bauteile: Russische Panzerfabrik steht still
> 
> 
> Zahlreiche russische Panzer haben die ukrainischen Verteidiger schon zerstört oder beschädigt, die Angreifer benötigen daher dringend Reparaturen für ...
> ...


Ok, das war mir so nicht geläufig, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ok, das war mir so nicht geläufig, danke für den Hinweis.


Sind wohl doch nicht so autark.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sind wohl doch nicht so autark.


Bis in die 1990er Jahre war man es mal, weitestgehend.
Hätte daher nicht gedacht das man die Kotrolle dadrüber inzwischen, auch von Seiten des Kreml, soweit aus der Hand gegeben hat, besonders da die Rüstungsindustrie neben Gas und Öl einer der wichtigsten russischen Devisen & Exportzweige ist.

Dadrum auch meine Äußerung / Annahme.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bis in die 1990er Jahre war man es mal, weitestgehend.
> Hätte daher nicht gedacht das man die Kotrolle dadrüber inzwischen, auch von Seiten des Kreml soweit aus der Hand gegeben hat.
> Dadrum meine Äußerung.


Ich glaube es gibt kein Land was wirklich 100% autark ist. Bei Nordkorea könnte man es eher vermuten.
Aber die kriegen bestimmt aus Russland und China Produkte.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt kein Land was wirklich 100% autark ist. Bei Nordkorea könnte man es eher vermuten.
> Aber die kriegen bestimmt aus Russland und China Produkte.


Nordkorea importiert & exportiert da sogar, für seine Verhältnisse, recht stark aus China, aber auch z.B. aus dem Iran und Russland, welches die 3 wichtigsten Handelspartner (und wohl auch fast die einzigen offiziellen) sind.


----------



## Don-71 (28. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ok, das war mir so nicht geläufig, danke für den Hinweis.


Ich denke das trifft auch noch auf eine Menge andere industrieller Halbprodukte und vor alen dingen digitaler (Halbleiter) Güter zu, deshalb sind die Russen auch so wild auf chinesische Hilfe, ohne die Chinesen wird ihr militärisch industrieller Komplex wirklich bald gänzlich still stehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bis in die 1990er Jahre war man es mal, weitestgehend.
> Hätte daher nicht gedacht das man die Kotrolle dadrüber inzwischen, auch von Seiten des Kreml soweit aus der Hand gegeben hat.
> Dadrum meine Äußerung.


Wie sollen sie das in einer digitalen Welt, ohne jegliche digitale eigene Möglichkeiten schaffen?
Auch ihre (Herstellungs) Maschinen müssen irgendwann erneuert werden, ohne westlches oder eben chinesisches Know How läuft da gar nichts. Russland ist industriell ein Zwerg und Digital nicht existent!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal muß noch genug Manpower da sein die das Material bedient. Zweitens wird vielleicht die Instandhaltung irgendwann nicht mehr finanziert werden können, wenn Russland der Geldhahn immer weiter zugedreht wird.



Die Instandhaltung wird in Rubeln bezahlt. Wie willst du den Hahn zudrehen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist auch so.
> In modernen Armeen kannst du von den reinen Zahlen problemlos 40% bis 75% der Truppe abziehen, die überwiegend bis hauptsächlich für Logistik und Unterstützungsaufgaben draufgehen (Transport / Nachschub, Wartung & Instandsetzung, elektronische Kriegsführung & Fernaufklärung, usw. usf.) nur etwa 1/4 bis eben 60% sind eigentlich wirklich regulär kämpfende Einheiten / Verbände.



Die gängige Angabe von 500000-600000 berücksichtigt das bereits. Aktives personal insgesamt hat die russische Armee über eine Million. Da der Schwerpunkt dabei auf dem Heer liegt, wo für gewöhnlich nicht 20 zu Hause werkeln, damit einer in den Einsatz fliegen kann, dürfte die Quote aus Kämpfern und Unterstützern auch näher an den 60:40 denn 25:75 liegen.
Was aber eben nichts über Fähigkeiten und Grad der Ausbildung aussagt, sondern nur über die Einordnung.




compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.
> 
> DAS ist echt schwierig, in diesem Fall vorauszusehen.
> Die Russen schießen ja nicht umsonst die Städte zusammen, weil sie in urbaner Umgebung  ihre Masse an Großkampfgeräten gar nicht effektiv einsetzen können.



"Alles zu klump schießen" mag nicht sonderlich effizient sein und es ist garantiert mit keinem Menschenrechtsparagraphen der Welt vereinbar. Aber es ist effektiv.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheint so als wenn man nun auf russischer Seite verstärkt die eingelagerten, eben nicht modernisierten, Bestände aus den Garagen holen muss und das was man so über die Jahre bei der russischen Armee an Material modernisiert hatte zunehmend knapper wird.



"Muss" passt nicht zu den bislang insgesamt vermeldeten Zahlen (nicht mal, wenn man die der Ukraine 1:1 übernimmt). Aber sehr gut zu der Beobachtung, dass Putin die schlechteren Einheiten verheizt: Unerfahrene Soldaten in zweitklassigem Equipment, die "ins Manöver" geschickt wurden, um was zu lernen.

Stellt sich noch die Frage, ob es von Anfang an geplant war, sie als Kanonenfutter zu verheizen oder ob es nur eine weitere Folge der grundlegenden Fehler ist. Wenn man annimmt, im Norden mit offenen Armen von der Bevölkerung empfangen zu werden, macht es durchaus Sinn, viele schwächere Truppen zu schicken. Die würden nämlich nach kurzer Zeit nur noch Wachdienst schieben, um Untergrundaktivitäten zu begrenzen - da braucht man keine Frontlinienerfahrung und die Panzer müssen auch nur als kugelsicherer Rückzugsraum ausreichen.

Stattdessen kämpft man jetzt an vorderster Front gegen eine hochmotivierte Armee mit frischen, westlichen Waffen, die eigentlich in viel kleinerer Zahl hätte existieren und schon am ersten Tag von den wenigen guten Einheiten in der ersten Welle hätte vernichtet werden sollen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gas hat sich am Mittwoch denke ich sowieso erledigt - dann wird der EU die Entscheidung abgenommen.
> Putin will Rubel, die G7 wollen das nicht und beharren auf "Vertragsbruch" (woher auch immer die Auffassung kommen möge dass im Krieg irgendwer sich um Verträge oder juristischen Kram scheren würde).



Putin ist nicht im Krieg mit der EU und hat tierische Angst davor, dass ihn selbige angreifen könnte. Von daher rechne ich damit, dass am Mittwoch gar nichts passiert:
Nur weil Rechnungen nicht bezahlt werden, hört das Gas nicht von alleine auf zu fließen. Da liegen noch andere Entscheidungen dazwischen. Und Putin weiß genau, dass eine Ende der Gaslieferungen ihm kurzfristig genauso wenig bringt, wie ein Ende der Gasbezahlungen kurzfristig der Ukraine helfen würde. Unsere Speicher sind voll genug, um bis weiter über das Ende der Heizperiode hinaus durchzuhalten, andere Lieferanten fahren hoch, die Kohlekraftwerke sind noch einsatzbereit. Es ist alles andere als prall, ohne russisches Gas dazustehen, aber bis zum Herbst ist es ohne größere Probleme machbar.

Und wenn noch weitere 6 Monate Eskaltion folgen, dann ist nicht fließendes Gas sowie beiden Seiten ziemlich egal.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich denke das trifft auch noch auf eine Menge andere industrieller Halbprodukte und vor alen dingen digitaler (Halbleiter) Güter zu, deshalb sind die Russen auch so wild auf chinesische Hilfe, ohne die Chinesen wird ihr militärisch industrieller Komplex wirklich bald gänzlich still stehen.



Die Produktion der neuesten Technik wäre stellenweise nicht mehr möglich, was nicht zu den bisherigen Rüstungsplänen passt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man die gesamte Industrie längere Zeit anhält. Gegen die Ukraine braucht es nur bedingt Klasse, da kann man notfalls auch gemäß alter Baupläne auf Masse setzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von daher rechne ich damit, dass am Mittwoch gar nichts passiert:
> Nur weil Rechnungen nicht bezahlt werden, hört das Gas nicht von alleine auf zu fließen.


Damit haste ja Recht, es wird diese Woche und auch die Wochen danach wegen Speichern keinerlei Engpass geben. Ich hab aber die Panik des Michels angesprochen der all das nicht weiß und sobald ein "Russland-Gas gestoppt!!" auf der Titelseite des meistgelesenen Schmierblattes in Arial 250pt steht sofort zur nächsten Tanke fährt um das letzte Benzin Deutschlands noch schnell einzusacken. Da das dann ein paar Tage anhalten dürfte und im worst Case dadurch sogar tatsächlich eine kurzfristige Knappheit eintreten könnte (wie beim Klopapier damals oder vor wenigen Wochen beim Heizöl das auch je nach Region tatsächlich nicht mehr lieferbar war weil gekauft wurde wie irre) die Empfehlung für Leute die drauf angewiesen sind eher heute noch ein paar Liter nachzutanken.

Ich hab zwar als alter Pseudoprepper selbstverständlich 20 Liter Benzin im Keller eingesperrt aber die alte Suppe würde ich bevorzugt eher wie gewohnt nach und nach in den Rasenmäher kippen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

> Ukrainer kommen nach Angaben der dortigen Grenzpolizei in großem Umfang in ihre Heimat zurück. "Seit Kriegsbeginn am 24. Februar sind 510.000 Ukrainer aus dem Ausland wieder zurückgekehrt, darunter mehr als 110.000 in der letzten Woche", sagte Grenzpolizei-Sprecher Andrij Demtschenko der "Welt" (Dienstag). Demnach sind bis zu 80 Prozent der Einreisenden Männer. Die Grenzpolizisten fragten zwar nicht jeden Rückkehrer nach seinen Gründen, doch man könne sagen, dass die meisten militärisch oder nicht-militärisch zur Landesverteidigung beitragen wollten.



und



> Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International hat Russland Kriegsverbrechen in der ukrainischen Stadt Mariupol vorgeworfen. Demnächst werde ein umfassender Bericht zur Verwüstung veröffentlicht, die Russland durch seinen Angriff auf die Hafenstadt verursacht habe, teilte Amnesty-Generalsekretärin Agnes Callamard in Johannesburg mit. "Die Belagerung von Mariupol, die Verweigerung einer humanitären Evakuierung und humanitären Flucht für die Bevölkerung, und die Angriffe auf Zivilisten" seien Kriegsverbrechen.


Quelle: Ukraine-Ticker: Amnesty wirft Russland Kriegsverbrechen vor


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Damit haste ja Recht, es wird diese Woche und auch die Wochen danach wegen Speichern keinerlei Engpass geben. Ich hab aber die Panik des Michels angesprochen der all das nicht weiß und sobald ein "Russland-Gas gestoppt!!" auf der Titelseite des meistgelesenen Schmierblattes in Arial 250pt steht sofort zur nächsten Tanke fährt um das letzte Benzin Deutschlands noch schnell einzusacken.


Russland kann gar nicht den Gashahn einfach zudrehen. Das ist rein technisch ein riesiges Problem. Da gab es gestern oder vorgestern ein Interview bei NDR Info mit einem Mann, der sich sehr gut mit Gaskavernenfeldern auskennt. Der meinte, dass Russland das Gas, was wir von denen kaufen und verbrauchen, gar nicht speichern und auch die Gasproduktion selber gar nicht mal eben so auf Dauer abstellen kann. 

Einer meiner Verwandten arbeitet bei EWE und ist in Teilen für deren Speicherfelder in NDS mit zuständig. Der meinte, entweder nehmen wir das Gas von den Russen, oder aber das wir einfach abgelassen - mit allen schwerwiegenden Folgen für den Produzenten und den Rest von uns.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

> Im Osten der Ukraine werden britischen Regierungsangaben zufolge russische Söldner der Gruppe Wagner eingesetzt. Wie das britische Verteidigungsministerium erklärte, könnten mehr als 1000 Söldner für Kampfeinsätze in die Ukraine entsandt werden, darunter auch Anführer der Organisation. Berichte über die Existenz der Gruppe waren erstmals zu Beginn des Krieges in der Ostukraine 2014 aufgetaucht.
> 
> "Aufgrund schwerer Verluste und einer weitgehend blockierten Invasion" in der Ukraine "war Russland höchstwahrscheinlich gezwungen, sein Wagner-Personal für die Ukraine auf Kosten der Operationen in Afrika und Syrien umzuverteilen", erklärte das britische Verteidigungsministerium weiter.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russland setzt Wagner-Truppe in der Ukraine ein

Darüber gab es auch schon vor ein paar Wochen Berichte. Aber eher in der Region Kiew.
Und das Wagner Söldner auf Selenskyj und die Klitschkos angesetzt wurden.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland kann gar nicht den Gashahn einfach zudrehen. Das ist rein technisch ein riesiges Problem.


Das mag schon sein und will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen.
Aber, faktisch befinden wir uns im Krieg mit Russland, einem Wirtschaftskrieg, auch wenn es keiner laut aussprechen will.
Und wie immer geht es vornehmlich in einem Krieg darum, 
den Gegner so weit wie möglich zu schaden und die eigene Position zu verbessern.

Wir, der Westen funktionieren dann, wenn die Wirtschaft funktioniert.
Was läge näher, uns genau in diesem Punkt massiv zu schaden auch zu dem Preis, dass das Gas schlichtweg über der Taiga schnöde abgefackelt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir, der Westen funktionieren dann, wenn die Wirtschaft funktioniert.
> Was läge näher, uns genau in diesem Punkt massiv zu schaden auch zu dem Preis, dass das Gas schlichtweg über der Taiga schnöde abgefackelt wird.


Man kann sich ruhig spinnefeind sein, aber das ändert nichts an den Abhängikeiten zueinander; weder von unserer noch von russischer Seite. Denn die Gasmengen, die wir jeden Tag geliefert bekommen, die fackelt man nicht einfach so ab - zumindest nicht, wenn man soweit die Kontrolle haben will, dass man das Gas aus diesen Lagerstätten in der Zukunft nochmal kontrolliert fördern und verkaufen möchte. Das ist dabei die Krux. Wir brauchen das Gas und die Russen müssen es loswerden. Dazwischen steht das moralische Dilemma Ukrainekrieg.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wir brauchen das Gas


Derzeit unstrittig. wollen wir einen Wirtschaftseinbruch vermeiden.


Tekkla schrieb:


> und die Russen müssen es loswerden.


da bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazwischen steht das moralische Dilemma Ukrainekrieg.


Ist es nur Moral oder eine Weichenstellung über die künftige Werteordnung Europas?


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> da bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher.


Sagen zumindest die Leute, die von so etwas vermeintlich Ahnung haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ist es nur Moral oder eine Weichenstellung über die künftige Werteordnung Europas?


Wir verbscheuen den widerlichen Angriffskrieg und sind parallel vor die Wahl gestellt das durch unserer Geschäfte mit Russland de facto zu unterstützen oder aber die Geschäfte abzubrechen und vermutlich deutliche Wohlstandsverluste in Kauf zu nehmen. Und da gilt es abzuwägen was am Ende wem mehr hilft. Wenn das kein moralisches Dilemma ist, was dann?


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sagen zumindest die Leute, die von so etwas vermeintlich Ahnung haben.


Es kursieren unterschiedliche Meinungen hierzu im Netz.
Es ist für mich nahezu unmöglich abzuschätzen, ob es Russland in der gegenwärtigen Situation mehr schadet oder nutzt, den Gashahn zuzudrehen.
So weit ich die Pressemitteilungen ernst nehmen kann, dürfte die Entscheidung bei den Russen binnen der nächsten 10 Tage fallen.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

> Erstmals seit fast drei Wochen reden Vertreter der Ukraine und Russlands heute wieder direkt miteinander. Sie treffen sich in Istanbul - unter Vermittlung des türkischen Präsidenten Erdogan. Dieser sieht eine "positive Richtung".
> 
> Vertreter Russlands und der Ukraine wollen heute in Istanbul erstmals seit fast drei Wochen wieder direkt über einen Waffenstillstand in der Ukraine verhandeln. Die Gespräche sollen bis Mittwoch dauern. Zu den zentralen Themen gehören nach Angaben des ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj "Sicherheitsgarantien und die Neutralität" sowie der Status der Ukraine als "atomwaffenfreier Staat". Eine Neutralität der Ukraine ist eine der russischen Hauptforderungen. Selenskyj sagte am Sonntag, seine Regierung werde die Frage "gründlich" prüfen.
> 
> Erste Verhandlungen auf Ministerebene am 10. März im türkischen Antalya hatten keine konkreten Fortschritte im Bemühen um eine Waffenruhe in der Ukraine gebracht. Seitdem wurden die Gespräche per Videokonferenz fortgesetzt. Beide Konfliktparteien bezeichneten sie zuletzt als "schwierig".


Quelle: Russland und Ukraine verhandeln wieder

Mal gucken ob was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CV5Fooi8YJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Übersetzerin ist allerdings...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der meinte, dass Russland das Gas, was wir von denen kaufen und verbrauchen, gar nicht speichern und auch die Gasproduktion selber gar nicht mal eben so auf Dauer abstellen kann.


Klar kann man das. Es ist Krieg. Schieber zur EU zu, Schieber zu China auf (beides dauert mehrere Tage) und alles was nicht passt und nicht speicherbar ist bis die Produktion gesenkt ist in einer riesigen Flamme über Russland abfackeln (oder ohne abfackeln in die Luft damit, ballert noch besser beim Treibhauseffekt). Greta freut sich.

Du hast natürlich Recht dass es technisch keineswegs so einfach ist (mir ist das durchaus bewusst, ich war am Bau von Nordstream2 damals beteiligt und kenne daher zumindest die Grundlagen solcher Systeme), nur gibt es Mittel und Wege das zu tun. Die sind natürlich stellenweise extrem hässlich aber ich fürchte das interessiert im Ernstfall auch nicht wirklich in solchen Situationen.

Realistisch wird wenn so eine Entscheidung gefällt wird die gelieferte Gasmenge über mehrere Wochen nach und nach auf Null gefahren.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar kann man das. Es ist Krieg. Schieber zur EU zu, Schieber zu China auf


Da gibt es blos eine Pipeline, die schon ausgelastet ist, es gibt sonst keine Schieber nach China, das dürfte ihr vorrangiges Problem sein.
Die Pipeline nach China kann ungefähr  1/5 was die Pipelines nach Europa können und das wird auch noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. März 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1508694102547865603

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Nokia допомогла Кремлю побудувати величезну систему шпигунства – NYT
					

Фінська компанія Nokia відіграла ключову роль у забезпеченні кібершпигунства Росії, побудувавши систему для прослуховування телефонних розмов та перехоплення електронних листів



					www.epravda.com.ua
				




leider steckt der artikel aus der NYT hinter ner paywall:








						When Nokia Pulled Out of Russia, a Vast Surveillance System Remained
					

The Finnish company played a key role in enabling Russia’s cyberspying, documents show, raising questions of corporate responsibility.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist für mich nahezu unmöglich abzuschätzen, ob es Russland in der gegenwärtigen Situation mehr schadet oder nutzt, den Gashahn zuzudrehen.


Du deutest es um. Es geht nicht um Schaden für Russlands Wirtschaft sondern um die rein technisch realistische Umsetzbarkeit.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar kann man das. Es ist Krieg. Schieber zur EU zu, Schieber zu China auf (beides dauert mehrere Tage) und alles was nicht passt und nicht speicherbar ist bis die Produktion gesenkt ist in einer riesigen Flamme über Russland abfackeln (oder ohne abfackeln in die Luft damit, ballert noch besser beim Treibhauseffekt). Greta freut sich.


Genau das geht wegen der schieren Menge eben nicht. Was bei uns nicht verbraucht wird, das muss irgendwo hin. Und irgendwo ist ein Ort, der noch nicht mit Gas beliefert wird. Du kannst diese Mengengröße auch nicht kontrolliert abfackeln. Das Gas ist da, es muss zu einem Abnehmer, und der einzige wirkliche Abnehmer sind wir und niemand anderes. Deswegen sollte man sich auch von diesem ganzen Gasgerede nicht kirre machen lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> leider steckt der artikel aus der NYT hinter ner paywall:


Wie wärs dann mal den Inhalt einfach kurz zusammenzufassen, statt einfach nur Links zu posten die viele hier nicht verstehen können (die kein kyrillisch beherrschen), oder durchlesen können (weil hinter Bezahlschranke).

Sorry, ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber sowas ist einfach nur in gewisser weise Spam, weil es niemanden hier nützt wenn du sowas postest.


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So weit ich die Pressemitteilungen ernst nehmen kann, dürfte die Entscheidung bei den Russen binnen der nächsten 10 Tage fallen.


Die haben Wirtschaftsverträge, die sind mit $ und € als Zahlungsmittel abgemacht. Wenn die Russen das einseitg ändern, dann werden sie vertragsbrüchig. Ziehen sie das dann trotzdem durch, dann wird man sie über Jahrzehnte - auch über den aktuellen Konflik hinaus - als Wirtschaftsparia behandeln.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die haben Wirtschaftsverträge, die sind mit $ und € als Zahlungsmittel abgemacht. Wenn die Russen das einseitg ändern, dann werden sie vertragsbrüchig. Ziehen sie das dann trotzdem durch, dann wird man sie über Jahrzehnte - auch über den aktuellen Konflik hinaus - als Wirtschaftsparia behandeln.


Das sind sie schon durch die beschlagnahmten Flugzeuge, kein Finanzdienstleister wird dort in absehbarer Zeit irgend welche Geschäfte machen.
Wenn sie den Gashahn wirklich zu machen, wird das zwar sehr unangenehm, aber wenn sich die westliche Welt in 1-2 Jahren darauf eingestellt hat, gibt es für die Russen kein zurück mehr, auch wegen den Gründen die du angesprochen hast, das wäre für die russische Wirtschaft und den Staat (damit Bevölkerung) fast blanker Selbstmord (auf Dauer gesehen).


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du kannst diese Mengengröße auch nicht kontrolliert abfackeln.


Wie schon gesagt, du kannst auch den Schieber nach draußen offen lassen wenn mehr abfällt als du verteilen und Fackeln kannst. Natürlich ist das eine Umweltkatastrophe - nur interessiert das nicht.

Ich hoffe (und glaube) ja nicht dass das so kommt und im Ernstfall über Wochen kontrolliert heruntergefahren wird, aber es ist technisch problemlos möglich auch Gas einfach zu "verklappen".

Putin könnte auch ganz aus Versehen ein Loch in die Pipeline in der Ukraine ballern. Dann ist die Umweltkatastrophe praktischerweise beim Feind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. März 2022)

Für mich sieht es so aus, dass beide Seiten


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind sie schon durch die beschlagnahmten Flugzeuge, kein Finanzdienstleister wird dort in absehbarer Zeit irgend welche Geschäfte machen.


Das wird vermutlich aber auch Russland machen, denn russisches Vermögen wurde auch eingefroren bei EU-Banken.


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es so aus, dass beide Seiten
> 
> Das wird vermutlich aber auch Russland machen, denn russisches Vermögen wurde auch eingefroren bei EU-Banken.


Vermögen einfrieren ist etwas völlig anderes als Sachwerte ohne Gegenleistung zu beschlagnahmen und dann weiter zu benutzen, sprich dafür zu sorgen (hier fliegen), dass diese an Wert verlieren und verschleißen, ohne dafür zu bezahlen!
Ich wüßte nicht das die sanktionierenden Staaten, das eingefrorenen Geld ausgeben oder anderweitig verwenden oder auch beschlagnahmte Yachten, nun auf den Meeren für die "Westliche Welt"unterwegs sind oder anderweitig verkauft werden
Wenn der Krieg mal vorbei sein sollte, sind die eingefrorenen Gelder der russischen Staatsbank ja noch da, obwohl man sich darüber Gedanken machen sollte, nach diesem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg, der mittlerweile komplett auf die ukrainische zivile Infrastruktur gerichtet ist, dieses eingefrorene Geld für den Wiederaufbau der Ukraine zwangsweise zu verwenden. Wer durch die vorsätzliche Vernichtung von Zivilisten und ihrer lebensnotwendigen Infrastruktur, deren Widerstandwillen brechen will und somit zwangsläufig auf einen Vernichtungskrieg hinarbeitet, muss auch entsprechend bestraft werden!


----------



## Tekkla (29. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind sie schon durch die beschlagnahmten Flugzeuge, kein Finanzdienstleister wird dort in absehbarer Zeit irgend welche Geschäfte machen.
> Wenn sie den Gashahn wirklich zu machen, wird das zwar sehr unangenehm, aber wenn sich die westliche Welt in 1-2 Jahre darauf eingestellt hat, gibt es für die Russen kein zurück mehr, auch wegen den Gründen die du angesprochen hast, das wäre für die russische Wirtschaft und den Staat (damit Bevölkerung) fast blanker Selbstmord (auf Dauer gesehen).


Der Haken ist dabei, das kommt alles so, wenn es bei der Welt bleibt, wie wir sie kennen. Wenn es Putin wie von mir vermutet darum geht das westliche System komplett zu kippen, dann muss man mit allem rechnen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es so aus, dass beide Seiten


Die geleasten Flieger wurden einfach auf russische Airlines umgeschrieben. Man hat die Flieger einfach geklaut. Ein vergleichbarer Schuh wird erst daraus, wenn man bei uns das eingefrorene Oligarchenvermögen anzuzapfen beginnt. Das wird aber nicht so schnell passieren, weil wir keine billigen Strauchdiebe sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn der Krieg mal vorbei sein sollte, sind die eingefrorenen Gelder der russischen Staatsbank ja noch da, obwohl man sich darüber Gedanken machen sollte, nach diesem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg, der mittlerweile komplett auf die ukrainische zivile Infrastruktur gerichtet ist, dieses eingefrorene Geld für den Wiederaufbau der Ukraine zwangsweise zu verwenden.


Dann wundere dich aber nicht, wenn Russland dann die Flugzeuge behält. Es gilt da mehr oder weniger das Prinzip "wie du mir so ich dir".


----------



## Don-71 (29. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Haken ist dabei, das kommt alles so, wenn es bei der Welt bleibt, wie wir sie kennen. Wenn es Putin wie von mir vermutet darum geht das westliche System komplett zu kippen, dann muss man mit allem rechnen.


Er kann das westliche System nur mit Massenvernichtungswaffen (atom, chemisch, biologisch) kippen, für alles andere ist er/Russland ein viel zu kleiner Zwerg, in jedem Bereich der Wirtschaft und auch des konventionellen Krieges.
Das bedeutet aber zwangsläufig und gleichzeitig auch die Vernichtung Russlands, das sind die harten Fakten.

Es sieht so aus als wenn es noch ein paar Hintertüren gibt.








						Putins Rubel-Ultimatum hat viele Hintertüren
					

Bekommt Europa bald kein russisches Gas mehr, weil es nicht bereit ist mit Rubeln zu bezahlen? Im Streit darüber, in welcher Währung gezahlt wird, geben sich beide Seiten entschlossen, halten sich aber mehrere Optionen für Kompromisse offen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Auf alle Fälle wird es keinen Umtausch Euro/Dollar in Rubel über die russische Zentralbank geben, das ist sicher, und somit auch jeglicher Ankauf von Rubeln über westliche Firmen.
Rein technisch und auch wirtschaftlich ist das ganze eh völliger Blödsinn, weil der russische Staat ja jetzt schon seine Unternehmen dazu verpflichtet 80% aller ihrer Fremdwährungserlöse in Rubel zu tauschen, das kann er auch ohne Probleme auf 90% erhöhen.
In Wirklichkeit geht es hier nur um Machtdemonstration und darauf sollte "wir" uns gar nicht einlassen.
Wollen die Russen den Hahn zu drehen, sollen sie halt machen, die Konsequenzen werden kurzfristig für beide Seiten unangenehm und langfristig für die Russen, wie ich geschrieben habe, blanker Selbstmord. Denn das einmal verlorene Geschäft kommt eben nicht wieder zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein und will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen.
> Aber, faktisch befinden wir uns im Krieg mit Russland, einem Wirtschaftskrieg, auch wenn es keiner laut aussprechen will.
> Und wie immer geht es vornehmlich in einem Krieg darum,
> den Gegner so weit wie möglich zu schaden und die eigene Position zu verbessern.
> ...



Wie bereits geschrieben: Nichts läge näher, aber den Gashahn zuzudrehen würde in der aktuellen Situation eben nicht massiv schaden. Im November wäre das eine Katastrophe gewesen, ja. Und es bleibt abzuwarten, ob wir bis zum Herbst besser dastehen (und auch, wie Putin bis dahin in vielerlei anderer Hinsicht dasteht). Aber abgesehen von geBILDeter Panik in der Bevölkerung oder an den Börsen sind beim aktuellen Speicherstand, den laufenden anderen Versorgungswegen und dem zu erwartenden Bedarf der nächsten Monate einfach keine aktuen Probleme zu befürchten.




compisucher schrieb:


> Es kursieren unterschiedliche Meinungen hierzu im Netz.
> Es ist für mich nahezu unmöglich abzuschätzen...



Wenn das für dich unmöglich bist und Experten sich sicher sind, wieso hälst du dich dann nicht einfach an die Meinung der Experten?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar kann man das. Es ist Krieg. Schieber zur EU zu, Schieber zu China auf (beides dauert mehrere Tage) und alles was nicht passt und nicht speicherbar ist bis die Produktion gesenkt ist in einer riesigen Flamme über Russland abfackeln (oder ohne abfackeln in die Luft damit, ballert noch besser beim Treibhauseffekt). Greta freut sich.



Abfackeln macht man auch nicht direkt an einem aufgedrehten Ventil und ein permanenter, nicht brennender Gasaustritt in großem Umfang ist bekanntermaßen extrem gefährlich. Die Produktion laufen zu lassen und nur die Abgabe zu stoppen wäre tatsächlich kein einfacher Schritt. Und die Produktion auch zu stoppen, wie beschrieben, bei einem mehrwöchigen Stopp, ebenfalls nicht ohne Folgeschäden. Richtung China umleiten geht mangels Abnahmekapazitäten ebenfalls nur schlecht.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Die haben Wirtschaftsverträge, die sind mit $ und € als Zahlungsmittel abgemacht. Wenn die Russen das einseitg ändern, dann werden sie vertragsbrüchig. Ziehen sie das dann trotzdem durch, dann wird man sie über Jahrzehnte - auch über den aktuellen Konflik hinaus - als Wirtschaftsparia behandeln.



Es gibt nicht "die Russen". Es gibt den russischen Staat, der gesetztlichen Bedingungen für Zahlungen ändert und es gibt Verträge mit russischen Firmen, die in $/€ gehalten sind. Was aus diesen Verträgen wird, wenn sie ohne verschulden der Vertragsteilnehmer nicht mehr erfüllt werden können, könnte jeweils im Kleingedruckten oder in komplett anderen Gesetzen geregelt sein. Paria sind ungeachtet dessen sowieso und vor allem mit den russischen Energiekonzernen will jeder nur noch so kurz Geschäfte machen, wie es absolut unvermeidbar ist. Von daher ist das Risiko auf deren Seite überschaubar - die Einnahmen von ein paar Jahren. Aber das gilt auch für die ebenso überschaubare Wirkung und Devisen werden in Russland von Tag zu Tag wertvoller und werden das im Zuge der Wirtschaftskrise auch nach einem Ende des Konflikts bleiben.
Dann hat man entweder Ausstände in $/€ für etwas, dass man sowieso irgendwie loswerden musste. Oder nicht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es so aus, dass beide Seiten
> 
> Das wird vermutlich aber auch Russland machen, denn russisches Vermögen wurde auch eingefroren bei EU-Banken.



Eingefroren wurde auf Seiten der Ukraine-Unterstützer Vermögen des russischen Staates als Führer eines Angriffskrieges sowie einiger Einzelpersonen, die sich höchstselbst persönlich durch Unterstützung von Verstößen gegen internationales Recht auf die Sanktionsliste gebracht haben. Aber kein privater Besitz im Allgemeinen.

Russland dagegen einfach Flugzeuge von Unternehmen beschlagnahmt, die in keinem Bezug zum Konflikt stehen aus Ländern, die sich an sämtliche Rechstabkommen halten. Das ist nicht im geringsten vergleichbar: Auf der einen Seite "wenn du selbst dich an Menschrechtsverbrechen beteiligst, ist dein Vermögen erstmal blockiert" vs. "wenn du kein Russe bist, ist dein Vermögen weg".




Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein vergleichbarer Schuh wird erst daraus, wenn man bei uns das eingefrorene Oligarchenvermögen anzuzapfen beginnt. Das wird aber nicht so schnell passieren, weil wir keine billigen Strauchdiebe sind.



Nein, selbst dann wird kein Schuh draus, denn die Oligarchen haben selbst Dreck am Stecken. Eine vergleichbare Maßnahme wäre es, z.B. von serbischen Oppositionellen kontrollierte Flugzeuge einzukassieren (die in Russland beschlagnahmten sind afaik z.T. nicht mal in EU-Staaten registriert, wegen der üblichen Steuervermeidungstricks), weil sich Serbien an die Seite Russlands gestellt hat.

So einen Schuh zieht sich im Westen aber keiner an. Nur Putin tanzt auf den Zehen anderer.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Die Ukraine aber auch die USA und Europa  glauben nicht, dass Russland seine Kampfhandlungen in der Ukraine minimiert: Ukraine glaubt nicht an den "Truppenabzug"


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich unmöglich bist und Experten sich sicher sind, wieso hälst du dich dann nicht einfach an die Meinung der Experten?


Wo genau äußert sich irgendein Experte öffentlich, also medienwirksam in die breite Öffentlichkeit, dass die Russen praktisch gezwungen sind, ihr Gas zwangsweise, also primär aus technischen Grund, an uns zu verkaufen?

Die Aussage von @Tekkla ist die allererste in die Richtung, indirekt über einen Bekannten aus der Fachwelt, die ich so wahrnahm. OK, ich habe auch proaktiv nicht danach gesucht...
Das klang glaubwürdig, allerdings würde z. B. ICH Putin "aus Rache" durchaus zutrauen, all den schönen fossilen Treibstoff einfach mal in die Luft zu fackeln...


Edit, aus nTV von heute Morgen:
*+++ 6:50 Wirtschaftsweise: Deutschland könnte sich Gasembargo leisten +++*
Die Ökonomin Veronika Grimm, Mitglied im Sachverständigenrat der Bundesregierung, plädiert für entschlossenes Handeln in der Energiepolitik. Deutschland könne sich ein Gasembargo leisten, sagt Grimm dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland. "Ich teile die Einschätzung, dass wir damit zurechtkämen, wenn Putin sprichwörtlich den Hahn zudreht." Deutschland sei mit 60 Prozent Staatschuldenquote in die Pandemie gegangen, jetzt seien es etwa 70 Prozent. "Da ist noch Spielraum." Sie irritiere, dass ein Embargo allein mit Verweis auf den sich daraus ergebenden Wirtschaftseinbruch abgelehnt werde, sagt Grimm. "Entscheidend ist, ob ein Embargo ein geeignetes sicherheitspolitisches Mittel ist, um den Frieden in Europa wieder herzustellen und zu stabilisieren."


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Deutschland sei mit 60 Prozent Staatschuldenquote in die Pandemie gegangen, jetzt seien es etwa 70 Prozent. "Da ist noch Spielraum."


Toll. Immer rauf mit den Schulden.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Toll. Immer rauf mit den Schulden.


Naja, Schei.. drauf, das Geld ist eh nix mehr wert...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die neoliberalen Quacksalber haben dem 08/15 Menschen aber leider sehr erfolgreich eingeredet, dass man Steuern immer nur senken aber nie erhöhen darf.


Nur wurden die bei uns meist erhöht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann mal den Inhalt einfach kurz zusammenzufassen, statt einfach nur Links zu posten die viele hier nicht verstehen können (die kein kyrillisch beherrschen), oder durchlesen können (weil hinter Bezahlschranke).
> 
> Sorry, ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber sowas ist einfach nur in gewisser weise Spam, weil es niemanden hier nützt wenn du sowas postest.


haste ja recht. war gestern schon mehr oder weniger auf dem weg zur arbeit und hab da gar nicht drauf geachtet.
Ich habe aber gerade auch herausgefunden, dass sich der Artikel lesen lässt, wenn man ihn durch den google-translator jagt:









						When Nokia Pulled Out of Russia, a Vast Surveillance System Remained
					

The Finnish company played a key role in enabling Russia’s cyberspying, documents show, raising questions of corporate responsibility.




					www-nytimes-com.translate.goog
				




(oben rechts auf original und man hat auch den Originalartikel)

Das wichtigste daraus:


> Nokia sagte diesen Monat, dass es seine Verkäufe in Russland einstellen werde, und prangerte die Invasion der Ukraine an . Aber das finnische Unternehmen erwähnte nicht, was es zurückließ: Geräte und Software, die das leistungsfähigste Instrument der Regierung für digitale Überwachung mit dem größten Telekommunikationsnetz des Landes verbinden.
> 
> Das Tool wurde verwendet, um Anhänger des russischen Oppositionsführers Aleksei A. Nawalny aufzuspüren. Ermittler sagten, es habe die Telefongespräche eines Kreml-Gegners abgehört, der später ermordet wurde. Es wird als System for Operative Investigative Activities (SORM) bezeichnet und wird derzeit höchstwahrscheinlich auch eingesetzt, da Präsident Wladimir V. Putin Antikriegsstimmen in Russland aussondert und zum Schweigen bringt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

Und man rudert schon fließig zurück









						Russland stellt Gaszahlung nicht sofort auf Rubel um
					

Moskau wird nicht sofort verlangen, dass seine Gasexporte in Rubel bezahlt werden. Vielmehr gebe es eine allmähliche Umstellung, heißt es aus dem Kreml. Doch die Ankündigung wurde mit einer Drohung verbunden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, drehen die Russen eben nicht den Hahn zu, sondern machen wieder rhetorische Turnübungen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit der Zuwanderung durch Ukrainer haben wir "sensationeller" Weise die 2. Chance bekommen.
> Hoffen wir mal, dass es diesmal besser umgesetzt wird...


Mal schauen, sicherlich wird es dort eine Reihe gutausgebildeter Frauen geben, aber die Frage ist halt, ob die Jungen wirklich hier sind (oder eben nicht teilweise in der Ukraine kämpfen oder helfen) oder eben hier bleiben wollen, wenn es vorbei ist.Ich glaube nicht, das es politisch durchsetzbar sein wird, die Männer nach Kriegsende hierher zu bekommen und ich schätze die Mehrzahl der Ukrainer eher so ein, das sie ihr Land wieder aufbauen wollen.
Natürlich wird auch eine Anzahl hierbleiben, aber das fest einzukalkulieren halte ich für verfrüht und wie gesagt, das mit dem (Männer)Familiennachzug wird man noch sehen.
Im Moment ist alles "schön", weil eben Frauen und Kinder kommen, außerdem reicht mir persönlich schon, dass sich hier in Deutschland Türken und Kurden gegenüber stehen, da brauche ich nicht auch noch 3 Millionen Russen gegen "3 Millionen" Ukrainer, die hier ihre Probleme ausfechten, denn das wird nach diesem Krieg und dem Hass den er generiert ziemlich wahrscheinlich passieren.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

> Bei den Gesprächen zwischen der russischen und der ukrainischen Delegation in Istanbul hat es nach Angaben des Kreml keinen "Durchbruch" gegeben. "Im Moment können wir nichts sehr Vielversprechendes oder irgendeinen Durchbruch vermelden", sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow in Moskau. "Es gibt noch viel zu tun", betonte der Sprecher von Staatschef Wladimir Putin.
> 
> Peskow bezeichnete es jedoch als "positiv", dass die ukrainische Seite "endlich damit begonnen hat, ihre Vorschläge konkret zu formulieren und schriftlich festzuhalten". Er fügte hinzu: "Wir vermeiden es sorgfältig, öffentliche Erklärungen zum Inhalt" der Themen, die Gegenstand der Gespräche sind, abzugeben, da "wir glauben, dass die Verhandlungen diskret" ablaufen sollten.
> 
> Diese Aussagen stehen im Gegensatz zu den weitaus positiveren Äußerungen der russischen Vertreter, die an den Gesprächen am Dienstag in Istanbul teilgenommen hatten. Der Leiter der russischen Delegation, Wladimir Medinski, berichtete nach dem Treffen von "substanziellen Gesprächen" und sagte, dass die "klaren" Vorschläge der Ukraine für ein Abkommen "sehr bald geprüft und dem Präsidenten" vorgelegt werden würden.


Quelle: Moskau: Kein Durchbruch bei Gesprächen mit Ukraine

Schade eigentlich. Aber wenigstens probieren sie es auch diplomatisch.


----------



## chill_eule (30. März 2022)

Die aktuellste Diskussion über "Steuern/Schulden/etc." hab ich übrigens ausgelagert:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/irgendwas-mit-steuern-schulden-etc.618168/
		


Das hatte ja nun gar nichts mehr mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine zu tun


----------



## hoffgang (30. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Beide Seiten natürlich, Moralapostelei und Schuldzuweisungen helfen niemandem, aber mach fleißig weiter.


Nun, entweder ist Dir nicht bewusst, welche Argumente du hier bedienst, in diesem Fall, lass Dir gesagt sein, dieses Gerede von beiden Seiten ist leider pro russische Propaganda. Denn dabei wird verwässert, wer für die Situation in der die Ukraine diese Entscheidungen treffen muss, verantwortlich ist. 
Zudem, wenn wir die Logik fortführen, was wäre dann die Folge? Unnötige zivile Opfer vermeiden, also sollte die Ukraine was? Nachgeben? Nehmen wir an, die Ukraine würde das tun, führt das dann zum Ende des Konflikts oder bestätigt es den Aggressor? 
Was wenn dann Polen dran ist? Präventiv ergeben um ziviles Leid zu ersparen? Und dann Deutschland? Und dann der Rest von Europa? Merkst du wie gefährlich deine "Argumentation" ist? 

Die Alternative ist natürlich, dass Dir bewusst ist welche Positionen du hier bedienst, in diesem Falle ist es noch wichtiger darauf hinzuweisen, denn Kreml Propaganda braucht wirklich niemand.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den ukrainischen Kriegsverbrechern? Kann man die westliche Unterstützung für diese Truppen rechtfertigen?


Dein "Bild" Video habe ich nicht angeguckt.
Aber noch einen Link gefunden: Ernste Sorge über Misshandlung Kriegsgefangener
Es wird geprüft ob das echt ist.



> Ein Berater im Amt des ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj, Olexij Arestowytsch, äußerte sich besorgt zu dem Video. „Wir sind eine europäische Armee und wir verhöhnen unsere Gefangenen nicht. Wenn das (Video) sich als echt erweisen sollte, ist das ein absolut unannehmbares Verhalten.“ Er erinnere alle militärischen und zivilen Verteidiger daran, „dass die Misshandlung von Gefangenen ein Kriegsverbrechen ist, das auch unter Kriegsrecht unter keine Amnestie fällt.“
> 
> Die Armeeführung der Ukraine bezeichnete das Video schnell als Inszenierung. Später kommentierte Selenskyj-Berater Ihor Schowkwa, das Video habe sich „als Fälschung entpuppt“. „Die Ukraine ist, anders als Russland, ein zivilisiertes Land, und wir werden alle Kriegsgefangenen im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht behandeln.“ Das russische Militär dagegen „behandelt ukrainische Zivilisten auf schreckliche Art und Weise“. Ein Sprecher der ukrainischen Armee sagte, die Umstände der Erstellung des Films seien unklar. „Bisher kann niemand die Authentizität bestätigen oder widerlegen, der Ort und die teilnehmenden Personen sind unbekannt.“ Kreml-Sprecher Dmitrij Peskow sagte zu dem Video, die Verantwortlichen für diese „monströsen Bilder“ müssten ermittelt und zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

Das ist doch nur dummes Polit-Geschwätz. Es gibt genügend Videos, wo die Gewalt beider Seiten gegen Gefangene gezeigt wird. Dass das alles fake ist halte ich für unrealistisch. Es gibt sogar Videos, wo auf russische Leichen gepisst wird.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Es können aber auch autonome Söldner/Gruppierungen sein.
Welche nicht direkt der ukrainischen Führung unterstellt sind.
Falls das echt ist gehört es natürlich auch verurteilt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es können aber auch autonome Söldner/Gruppierungen sein.
> Welche nicht direkt der ukrainischen Führung unterstellt sind.
> Falls das echt ist gehört es natürlich auch verurteilt.


Nicht unterstellt und weiteres Blabla..
Die haben Asov dem Innenministerium unterstellt, wenn, dann ist das so gewollt.
Zudem wollen die ja Söldner aus dem Ausland. Wenn die das nicht wollten hätten se die ned bestellt.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die haben Asov dem Innenministerium unterstellt, wenn, dann ist das so gewollt.


Davon weiß ich nichts. Und ich glaube nicht das die Kriegsverbrechen haben wollen. Erstmal ist das moralisch bedenklich und zweitens steht das eigene Image auf dem Spiel.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem wollen die ja Söldner aus dem Ausland. Wenn die das nicht wollten hätten se die ned bestellt.


Haben die Russen doch auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon weiß ich nichts. Und ich glaube nicht das die Kriegsverbrechen haben wollen. Erstmal ist das moralisch bedenklich und zweitens steht das eigene Image auf dem Spiel.


Für mich ist es offensichtlich, dass die derartige verblendete Leute wollen, denn sonst wäre es nicht so gelaufen, wie es läuft: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regiment_Asow


RyzA schrieb:


> Haben die Russen doch auch.


Die haben auch ihre Söldner, aber das macht es nicht besser, sondern sorgt für noch mehr Gewalt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es können aber auch autonome Söldner/Gruppierungen sein.
> Welche nicht direkt der ukrainischen Führung unterstellt sind.
> Falls das echt ist gehört es natürlich auch verurteilt.


Hier gibt es eine ganz gute Einschätzung mit Pro und Contra, wobei ich mich da nicht festlegen will, aber der Zeitpunkt des erscheinen des Videos stimmt eben nicht mit dem Zeitpunkt verifizierter Kampfhandlungen überein.









						Zeigt Video ukrainische Kriegsverbrechen?
					

Im Internet kursiert ein mehrminütiges Handyvideo, das die Misshandlung russischer Kriegsgefangener durch ukrainische Soldaten zeigen soll. Aus Kiew kommen unterschiedliche Reaktionen. Russland will zwei Beteiligte gefasst haben. Das ntv-Verifizierungsteam hat sich die Aufnahmen genauer angeschaut.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ohne mich hier jetzt in moralische Diskussionen zu verstricken, dieser Krieg ist nach allem was man sieht, sau intensiv, gerade in solch einer Stadt wie Charkiw und das macht etwas mit Menschen und in diesem Falle auch Soldaten, gerade wenn ihre Zivilbevölkerung absichtlich angegriffen und wortwörtlich vernichtet wird. Nicht überall kann sofort nach intensiven Kampf die militärische Ordnung durch Vorgesetzte hergestellt werden und im Krieg wird es immer Verbrechen geben, ohne das entschuldigen oder relativieren zu wollen.
Entscheidend ist was du in deinem Post 8466 sagst, das es überhaupt keine Anhaltpunkte dafür gibt, dass das der ukrainische Staat/Armee gutheißt oder gar will, sondern das passiert vereinzelt im Krieg durch Gewaltorgien, und muss nach Verifizierung auch verfolgt werden!
Wer glaubt, das so etwas immer vermeidbar ist, z.B. auch durch eine fiktive Annahme übertragen auf die BW, ist ziemlich naiv, und hat nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Krieg.
Klar kann man den moralisch Empörten aus dem warmen heimischen Sessel geben, und solche Dinge gehören auch geahndet, nur wo gehobelt wird in dieser Intensität, fallen auch Spähne und angefangen und der Art intensiviert bezogen auf die Zivilbevölkerung, haben das eben die Russen, das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dein "Bild" Video habe ich nicht angeguckt.
> Aber noch einen Link gefunden: Ernste Sorge über Misshandlung Kriegsgefangener
> Es wird geprüft ob das echt ist.


Vermutlich sehr echt. Neben regulären Truppen treiben dort Nazibanden ihr Unwesen, die in die Armee integriert sind. Wie das Azov Bataillon. Sie schmücken sich mit Hakenkreuzen und sind ausgewiesene Russlandhasser.


----------



## hoffgang (30. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> sind ausgewiesene Russlandhasser.


Schon verrückt wie wenig man gemocht wird wenn man fremdes Territorium annektiert, seit Jahren einen Bürgerkrieg initiiert und jetzt auch noch eine Invasion gestartet hat.

Aber wenigstens sind diesmal keine Islamisten beteiligt, wär ja völlig verrückt wenn eine Kriegspartei auch noch auf religiöse Fanatiker setzt...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist was du in deinem Post 8466 sagst, das es überhaupt keine Anhaltpunkte dafür gibt, dass das der ukrainische Staat/Armee gutheißt oder gar will, sondern das passiert vereinzelt im Krieg durch Gewaltorgien, und muss nach Verifizierung auch verfolgt werden!


Wenn man derartige Gruppen dem Innenministerium unterstellt und mehr oder weniger vom Staat kontrolliert ist das zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ohne mich hier jetzt in moralische Diskussionen zu verstricken, dieser Krieg ist nach allem was man sieht, sau intensiv, gerade in solch einer Stadt wie Charkiw und das macht etwas mit Menschen und in diesem Falle auch Soldaten, gerade wenn ihre Zivilbevölkerung absichtlich angegriffen und wortwörtlich vernichtet wird.


Oder in Mariupol welches zu 90% von russischen Bombardements zerstört wurde. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist was du in deinem Post 8466 sagst, das es überhaupt keine Anhaltpunkte dafür gibt, dass das der ukrainische Staat/Armee gutheißt oder gar will, sondern das passiert vereinzelt im Krieg durch Gewaltorgien, und muss nach Verifizierung auch verfolgt werden!


Eben. Die ukrainische Regierung legitimiert  solche Gräueltaten jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (30. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man derartige Gruppen dem Innenministerium unterstellt und mehr oder weniger vom Staat kontrolliert ist das zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt.



Hilf mir doch nochmal kurz, was war noch der Grund warum all diese Freiwilligenverbände sich aufgestellt haben?


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn man derartige Gruppen dem Innenministerium unterstellt und mehr oder weniger vom Staat kontrolliert ist das zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt.


Du erzählst einfach nur den typischen russischen Propaganda Müll.








						Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Zitat:


> Wie andere paramilitärische ukrainische Verbände untersteht das Regiment dem Innenministerium der Ukraine bzw. der Nationalgarde und ist somit nicht in die ukrainische Armee eingegliedert. Im Frühjahr 2014 erhielten die Angehörigen des damaligen Bataillons einen Sold von etwa 150 US-Dollar im Monat.



Also haargenau das gleiche wie der deutsche BGS bis zur Wiedervereinigung!

Der Ort des Videos ist verifiziert, dann belege mal das dort eine paramilitärische Einheit gestanden hat!
Zitat Wiki:


> Mit dem russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine 2022 zählen die paramilitärischen Kräfte der Asow-Gruppierung zu den Freiwilligen-Verbänden, die zur Verteidigung von Mariupol im Kampfeinsatz sind; ihre Basis liegt rund 40 Kilometer entfernt von der Stadt. Bereits vor dem Beginn des Überfalls am 24. Februar 2022 bildeten Angehörige des Asow-Regiments ältere Frauen aus Mariupol („Babushka Bataillon“) an der Waffe aus, die sich in der sich zuspitzenden Lage der drohenden Invasion zur Verteidigung der Stadt freiwillig gemeldet hatten.





RyzA schrieb:


> Eben. Die ukrainische Regierung legitimiert solche Gräueltaten jedenfalls nicht.


Es sind Kriegsverbrechen und ja Jemanden ins Bein zu schießen ist schlimm, aber Greultaten sind etwas anderes, ich bitte das etwas zu differenzieren, sonst werden aus Ohrfeigen noch Greultaten überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es sind Kriegsverbrechen und ja Jemanden ins Bein zu schießen ist schlimm, aber Greultaten sind etwas anderes, ich bitte das etwas zu differenzieren, sonst werden aus Ohrfeigen noch Greultaten überspitzt formuliert.


Naja, die sollen angeblich vorher auch noch körperlich mißhandelt worden sein.


----------



## Optiki (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine ganz gute Einschätzung mit Pro und Contra, wobei ich mich da nicht festlegen will, aber der Zeitpunkt des erscheinen des Videos stimmt eben nicht mit dem Zeitpunkt verifizierte Kampfhandlungen überein.



Das ganze Video ist sehr komisch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUfG1HG-4XQ:30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mich persönlich wundert es, dass aus der Distanz, die Wunden vermeintlich so klein sind und nur so wenig Blut fließt. Bei der Distanz sollte das doch eigentlich sogar ein Durchschuss mit größerem Durchmesser sein und bei den zahlreichen Blutgefäßen im Bein sollte da schon beim Treffer sehr viel Blut, als Nebel zu sehen sein?

Ich finde es aber halt sinnlos, bei einem solchen Krieg, jetzt ganz böse den Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, nur weil ein paar Soldaten vermeintlich sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Schon verrückt wie wenig man gemocht wird wenn man fremdes Territorium annektiert, seit Jahren einen Bürgerkrieg initiiert und jetzt auch noch eine Invasion gestartet hat.
> 
> Aber wenigstens sind diesmal keine Islamisten beteiligt, wär ja völlig verrückt wenn eine Kriegspartei auch noch auf religiöse Fanatiker setzt...


Zum Glück unterdrücken diese schlimmen Buben nicht die Leute sondern kümmern sich um die Evakuierung und Versorgung der Bürger Mariupols, wie hier zu sehen ist:




__





						Download Mariupol.mp4 (5.73 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com
					

Download Mariupol.mp4 (5.73 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com




					workupload.com
				




Es mögen konservative Moslems sein, wie aber berichtet wird, gehen Kriegsverbrechen nicht von ihnen, sondern von den Ukrainern aus. Auch errichten sie nicht ein Kalifat.
Ist es nicht auch merkwürdig, daß plötzlich auf die Religion hingewiesen wird? In Syrien waren sie noch tolle Freiheitskämpfer!









						Al Qaeda in Syria signals sharia law for captured city
					

The al Qaeda-linked Nusra Front indicated on Wednesday that a Syrian city captured from the government in recent days would be ruled according to Islamic sharia law but the group would not seek to monopolize power there.  Nusra Front's leader, Abu Mohamad al-Golani, also said residents of the...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens sind diesmal keine Islamisten beteiligt, wär ja völlig verrückt wenn eine Kriegspartei auch noch auf religiöse Fanatiker setzt...


Für manche User musst du den Sarkasmus markieren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Also haargenau das gleiche wie der deutsche BGS bis zur Wiedervereinigung!


Sogar bis 1994...


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber halt sinnlos, bei einem solchen Krieg, jetzt ganz böse den Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, nur weil ein paar Soldaten vermeintlich sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben.


Wir müssen darauf achten, wie die Ukraine das ahndet...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das ganze Video ist sehr komisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mag sein, daß das nicht zu verallgemeinern ist. Wären es aber Russen, die Ukrainer so behandeln, würde man einen ganz anderen Ton anschlagen. Dann müßte Putin nicht ermitteln, sondern gehen, als persönlich verantwortlicher Kriegsverbrecher.


----------



## Don-71 (30. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß das nicht zu verallgemeinern ist. Wären es aber Russen, die Ukrainer so behandeln, würde man einen ganz anderen Ton anschlagen. Dann müßte Putin nicht ermitteln, sondern gehen, als persönlich verantwortlicher Kriegsverbrecher.


Die russische Armee begeht jeden Tag in der Ukraine wesentlich schlimmere Kriegsverbrechen gegen Zivilisten und deren Infrastruktur. Ansonsten deine übliche Propaganda, du hängst an einem unverifizierten und nicht bewiesenen Video auf, während alle Welt die Ruinen von Mariopol, Charkiw, etc sehen kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (30. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die russische Armee begeht jeden Tag in der Ukraine wesentlich schlimmere Kriegsverbrechen gegen Zivilisten und deren Infrastruktur. Ansonsten deine übliche Propaganda, du hängst an einem unverifizierten und nicht bewiesenen Video auf, während alle Welt die Ruinen von Mariopol, Charkiw, etc sehen kann.


Was glaubst du wohl, wie die Städte aussehen, die vom Westen befreit wurden?









						In battle for Kobane, US crews recount heavy bombing
					

American pilots call it "going Winchester," when a warplane drops every bomb on board, and air crews for the B-1 bomber told AFP it was not uncommon in the battle for the Syrian town of Kobane, recaptured by Kurdish forces last month. The airmen, recently returned from a six-month stint flying...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Diese Doppelmoral ist einfach unerträglich. Krieg ist Krieg und Sachen gehen kaputt. Das alles wäre vermeidbar gewesen. Aber man will ja unbedingt die Nato gen Osten ausweiten und die Ukraine hat 120000 Soldaten gegen 30.000 in den separatistischen Republiken zusammengezogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Toll. Immer rauf mit den Schulden.



Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Schulden, damit mehr Ukrainer überleben und eine Zukunft haben, Schulden damit die Gewinne von Shell und Aral steigen, Schulden damit ThyssenKrupp einen Reibach macht, Schulden damit die Lufthansa expandieren kann und Schulden, damit sich Deutsche Bank & Co wohl fühlen, dann weiß ich, was ich wähle.

(Leider hab ich die Wahl nicht)




compisucher schrieb:


> Edit, aus nTV von heute Morgen:
> *+++ 6:50 Wirtschaftsweise: Deutschland könnte sich Gasembargo leisten +++*





Don-71 schrieb:


> Und man rudert schon fließig zurück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch


----------



## narcosubs (31. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> . Das alles wäre vermeidbar gewesen. Aber man will ja unbedingt die Nato gen Osten ausweiten und die Ukraine hat 120000 Soldaten gegen 30.000 in den separatistischen Republiken zusammengezogen.


Und wieder der selbe Blödsinn. Nicht die Nato hat sich nach Osten ausgedehnt, sondern die demokratisch gewählten Regierungen von Polen und den baltischen Staaten haben um Aufnahme in die Nato ersucht, weil sie russische Aggressionen befürchteten. Heute muss man zurückblickend die Weitsicht anerkennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Und wieder der selbe Blödsinn. Nicht die Nato hat sich nach Osten ausgedehnt, sondern die demokratisch gewählten Regierungen von Polen und den baltischen Staaten haben um Aufnahme in die Nato ersucht, weil sie russische Aggressionen befürchteten. Heute muss man zurückblickend die Weitsicht anerkennen.


Wobei hierbar klar war, dass das Russland nicht passen wird. Die USA wollten ebenso aus guten Grund keine Raketen der UdSSR vor der Haustür. Mich würde interessieren, was die dazu sagen würden, wenn dort wieder russische Raketen aufgestellt werden.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei hierbar klar war, dass das Russland nicht passen wird. Die USA wollten ebenso aus guten Grund keine Raketen der UdSSR vor der Haustür. Mich würde interessieren, was die dazu sagen würden, wenn dort wieder russische Raketen aufgestellt werden.


Sind in Polen, Ungarn, Litauen oder Rumänien Atomraketen stationiert? Das wäre mir neu.
Die Ukraine hatte mal welche aber leider abgegeben  . Sonst gäbe es diesen Krieg jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wohl, wie die Städte aussehen, die vom Westen befreit wurden?


Ähhh... Kobane wurde vom IS angegriffen und die US Luftschläge erfolgten auf Bitte der dort verteidigenden kurdischen Selbstverteidigungskräfte. Letztere suchten auch die Ziele aus. dass eine aus der Luft angegriffene Stadt immer bescheiden aussieht, ist unbestritten.
Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob Gebäude angegriffen werden, von denen bekannt ist, dass Zivilisten im Keller sitzen (Theater Mariupol) oder Gebäude angegriffen werden, in denen sich feindliche Streitkräfte verschanzt haben.
Kurzum:
Entweder ist die russische Aufklärung auf dem Niveau von 1871 oder sie machen es bewußt.
Such dir was raus...


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Diese Doppelmoral ist einfach unerträglich. Krieg ist Krieg und Sachen gehen kaputt. Das alles wäre vermeidbar gewesen. Aber man will ja unbedingt die Nato gen Osten ausweiten und die Ukraine hat 120000 Soldaten gegen 30.000 in den separatistischen Republiken zusammengezogen.


Oh, wenn Sachen kaputt gehen, ist es wichtig - alles klar.
Die Ukraine ist ein unabhängiger Staat.
Wenn die, warum auch immer, sich westlich orientieren wollen, ist es alleinig deren Sache und geht die Russen erst mal einen feuchten Dreck an und ist noch lange kein Grund einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.

Separatisten:
Komisch, in Katalonien, Schottland oder Südtirol gehen Seperatistenbewegungen ja auch ohne, dass 30.000 Terroristen mit AKs das Glück herbeizwingen wollen.
Sprich, Henne Ei Thema.
Natürlich aktiviert die Ukraine das Militär, wenn Terroristen einen ganzen Landstrich besetzen, was sollen sie denn anders tun?
Zugucken?
Wobei ich die Dimension von 120.000 Mann der Ukrainer im Donbass anzweifele.
Nach meinen Infos waren bis vor Kriegsausbruch je nach Angabe ca. 40 - 60.000 Soldaten stationiert.
Wohlgemerkt in einem Gebiet, dass in Summe 60.000 km² = 1/6 Deutschlands hat und eine fast 900 km lange Grenze zu Russland hat.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Und wieder der selbe Blödsinn. Nicht die Nato hat sich nach Osten ausgedehnt, sondern die demokratisch gewählten Regierungen von Polen und den baltischen Staaten haben um Aufnahme in die Nato ersucht, weil sie russische Aggressionen befürchteten. Heute muss man zurückblickend die Weitsicht anerkennen.


Das russische Narrativ  wird halt rauf und runter gebetet und man muss deine und auch RyzA Aussage zu den Atomwaffen und überhaupt Truppen, denn es waren gerade mal 5000 Soldaten an der Nato Ostgrenze bis zu diesem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg der Russen stationiert, ständig wiederholen, weil das Narrativ verfangen hat.
Die Russen haben 3 große Verträge unterschrieben, in denen sie freie Bündniswahl souveräner Staaten zusichern, Akte von Helsinki 1975, Charta von Paris 1991 und Nato Russland Grundakte 1997, dazu das Budapester Memorandum 1994 und den russisch ukranischen Freundschaftsvertrag 1999.
Die Leute schreiben halt trotzdem das russische Narrativ und irgendwelchen Unsinn von einer Nato Bedrohung, vielleicht sollte man sich mal lieber Fragen, warum so jeder Nachbarstaat der Russischen Föderation so unbedingt in die Nato *will.* Aber solche Überlegungen finden anscheinend nicht statt, weil ds russische Narrativ wohl einfacher ist.

Gestern gab es diese Meldung-








						Schwedens Regierungschefin schließt NATO-Beitritt nicht aus
					

Schweden stellt seine Neutralität auf den Prüfstand. Wegen des russischen Überfalls auf die Ukraine steigen die Gefahren und Risiken. Die Ministerpräsidentin rückt nun von ihrer Ablehnung eines NATO-Beitritts ab. Das Thema könnte den Wahlkampf dominieren.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wenn Schweden beitritt, tritt auch automatisch Finnland bei und das scheint jetzt Wahlkampf zu werden, ich bin gespannt welche Lügen und Verleumdungen da die nächste Zeit aus Rusland kommen.
Wahrscheinlich werden die armen Schweden und Finnen von der bösen Tante Nato auch dazu gezwungen.


----------



## Tekkla (31. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei hierbar klar war, dass das Russland nicht passen wird. Die USA wollten ebenso aus guten Grund keine Raketen der UdSSR vor der Haustür. Mich würde interessieren, was die dazu sagen würden, wenn dort wieder russische Raketen aufgestellt werden.


Der Vergleich ist in sofern nicht statthaft, als das die UDSSR damals die Waffen bereits vor Ort stationiert hatte, während Putins Russland die Ukraine überfällt, weil vllt irgendwann mal ein NATO-Waffensystem stehen könnte, was vllt eine Gefahr für Russland wäre. Auf Kuba waren Fakten, alles andere ist mir persönlich zu viel Konjunktiv, um damit einen Angriffskrieg zu begründen. Das weiß auch Putin, weswegen dieses Naziregime beseitigen Dogma erfunden werden musste. Das ist zwar auch mehr als halbseiden, aber damit bekommt man zumindest etwas Zustimmung beim eigenen Wahlstatistenvolk.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Separatisten:
> Komisch, in Katalonien, Schottland oder Südtirol gehen Seperatistenbewegungen ja auch ohne, dass 30.000 Terroristen mit AKs das Glück gerbeizwingen wollen.
> Sprich, Henne Ei Thema.


Sie zwingen ja auch das "Glück" unschuldiger Touristen herbei, die sie mal eben vom Himmel schießen, immerhin 300 unschuldige Menschen.


----------



## Optiki (31. März 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Diese Doppelmoral ist einfach unerträglich


Du hast doch von Kriegsverbrechen auf der Seite der Ukraine angefangen, um hier irgendwas zu relativieren, zu zeigen wie böse sie sind und wir haben dann die Aktivitäten von Russland dagegen gestellt. Jetzt fängst du hier von den Aktivitäten des "Westens" in Afrika und nahem Osten an, um mehr als nur Thema abzulenken und es wieder zu relativieren. 


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Aber man will ja unbedingt die Nato gen Osten ausweiten


Warum wollten den die ganzen Länder in die Nato, es muss ja einen Grund haben?


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> und die Ukraine hat 120000 Soldaten gegen 30.000 in den separatistischen Republiken zusammengezogen.


Daran hat doch Russland mindestens eine Teilschuld, wenn nicht noch mehr. Der "Westen" wird schon an dem Machtwechsel in der Ukraine seinen Anteil gehabt haben. Russland hat dann entsprechend versucht, diese Regionen wieder zu sichern, da diese entweder strategisch wertvoll, voll mit Ressourcen sind und einen Haufen schwere Industrie haben(hatten).

Hätten den Russen wirklich großartig etwas an dem Wohl der Menschen dort gelegen, hätten sie mehrmals ordentliche Beweise liefern können, aber da hätten sie nur ihre Mitschuld aufgedeckt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist ja so einfach das Opfer zum Täter zu machen... Wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass eine völkerrechtswidrige  Annektion oder ein Angriffskrieg so umgedeutet werden soll? Dein Forenname ist jedenfalls nicht Programm.


Es geht nicht um Täter/Opfer, sondern wie wo wann und warum etwas geschieht. Von mir aus kannst du Russland als Täter bezeichnen. Was ist dann sein Motiv?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das mußt du erklären. Die gefährlichkeit der ukraine, ggü. russland, hängt in meinen augen mehr davon ab, wie sehr wir sie nach dem krieg hoch rüsten. Langfristig werden sie ihr territorium schon wieder haben wollen...


Nee, nicht wirklich. Sobald sie Donbass unter Dach und Fach bringen, gibt es harte Grenzen. Da kann man nicht als "Separatist" or "Mudschaheddin" mal rüber gehen und Anschläge verüben. Die Ukriane benötigt das schwarze Meer zum kostengünstigen Transport von Getreide etc. und zum Import von Waren. Es ist im Interesse von Ukraine, solange wie möglich den Zugang zum Schwarzen Meer zu halten/verteidigen, bis der Krieg hoffentlich vorbei ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso auch nicht? Die haben halt einen weiteren angriff russlands erwartet und da macht man halt was geht um sich später verteidigen zu können. Aber ich weis, du und ein paar andere hier laufen halt gern vor schwierigkeiten weg.


Da gibt es nichts zum Weglaufen. Sie haben waschechte Nazis in ihren Reihen, gibt Russland trotzdem kein Recht die Ukraine einzuverleiben. Das Narrativ der "Entnazifizierung" sollte doch wohl geklärt werden, nachdem hier zu Lande alles zensiert wurde. Es erklärt auch, warum Russen so verbittert Mariupol angreifen. Das ist der Hauptsitz von Azov.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir aber schon tief im bereich der verschwörungstheorien. Wie sollte die ukraine das bewerkstelligen, wenn doch russland mit noworossiysk direkten zugang zum schwarzen  meer hat und bei jeisk einfach einen zugang zum asowschen hin bauen könnte?
> Und überhaupt, wo läge der nutzen für die USA russland den zugang zum schwarzen meer streitig zu machen? Das liegt viel zu weit ab von deren territorium und da hinten ist auch nichts von belang, außer der türkei. (die sich schon selbst verteidigen kann)


Indem man die eigenen Streitkräfte dort verlegt und eine Basis in der Ukraine öffnet, während Russland immer weiter verdrängt wird?
Verschwörungstheorien? Nicht ganz:








						Ian Traynor: US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev
					

Analysis: Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by young democracy activists and will never be the same again.




					www.theguardian.com
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						US embassy’s financial support for Ukraine’s Maidan hit $1 mln a day, says Putin
					

Additional large sums "were brazenly transferred to the bank accounts of opposition leaders, which involved tens of millions of US dollars, Putin said




					tass.com
				




Die USA war an den Aufständen beteiligt.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein bürgerkrieg? So wie ich das sehe kämpfen ukrainer gegen russen, also fern ab von jeglichem bürgerkrieg.


Die Ukraine ist kein Land, wo es nur Ukrainer oder Russen leben. In den meisten Städten leben sie zusammen. Es gibt sogar Familien, die aus beiden Nationen kommen. Die ersten Anzeichnen der Unterdrückung von Russen und insbesondere von Russen in den Separatistenregionen gab es schon vor dem Krieg.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die krim wurde annektiert, weil die russische flotte in gefahr war mit dem überfall auf die ost-ukraine. Das sollte doch nun wirklich jedem einleuchten. Als nebeneffekt spart moskau dabei natürlich noch die pacht für den hafen in sewastopol, welche sonst immer an die ukraine ging.


Die Ukraine hatte den Vertrag nicht verlängern wollen. D.h. sie hätten die Pacht sowieso nicht akzeptiert.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aje... Der transport direkt über wasser erleichtert alles...ja... aber abhängig? Nein! Im notfall geht alles per zug über nachbarstaaten und gut. Dauert der transport nur länger. Mal davon ab wird sich nach dem krieg der handel mit europa verstärken und die ukrainer werden in größerem maße aufrüsten. Dann wird es erst richtig brenzlig für russland... (ähnlich israel)


Viel zu teuer, die Ukraine ist ein armes Land. Wie soll sich der Handel mit Europa verstärken? Sie haben doch das meiste Zeug auch davor nach Europa verschifft und den Rest an den Rest der Welt, weil wir mehr gezahlt haben. Für mehr Handel brauchen sie erstmals eine bessere Infrastruktur und Produktionsstätten in einer nicht so korrupten, von Oligarchen verseuchten Umgebung.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Moskau braucht eher eine landbrücke nach moldavien. Wie schon geschrieben, die haben bereits truppen in transnistrien und über land ist der landstrich nunmal leichter zu erreichen.


Das und sie wollen die USA daraushalten. Mit den Türken kommen sie schon klar.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu müßte moldavien der NATO bei treten oder wenigstens ein schutz-abkommen getroffen werden. Das wird beides nicht passieren. Von daher lasst uns hoffen, das die ukraine weiter gegen halten kann sonst haben wir noch haufenweise flüchtlinge von da und die werden nicht kämpfen.


Aller Logik nach ist Moldavien als nächstes Land dran. Ich glaube auch an keine Kriegsverhandlungen mit Putin. Er benutzt sie nur, um sich Zeit zu verschaffen. Für die Moldavier sieht es tatsächlich nicht gut aus.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die äußerung bidens kann man so sehen, muß man aber nicht. Allerdings ist an zu merken, das er sich seine worte vieleicht doch besser überlegen sollte...


Er hat das geäußert, dann hat sein Apparat das Ganze verneint, dann hat er nochmals seinen Senf abgegeben von wegen er meinte es doch so aber nicht so verschärft. So jemanden kann man nicht ernst nehmen. Wir haben eine echte Krise hier.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aha... Dann haben die USA auch den arabischen frühling entfacht um russland zu schaden??? Interressante theorie...


Sie haben das nicht entfacht. Sie haben die guten Absichten von progressiven Menschen, die sich nach Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung sehnten, benutzt, um einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen. Ziel war es Russland aus der Region zu verdrängen. Russland wiederum unterstützt z.B. Assad in Syrien, einen Verbrecher, der seinesgleichen sucht. Die Russen unterstützen sie direkt aus demselben Grund. Weder den Amis noch den Russen geht das um das Wohlergehen der lokalen Bevölkerung. Eine Revolution lässt sich übrigens ganz einfach entfachen. Jede politische Bewegung hat einen extremen, militanten Flügel. Der Flügel wird gezielt mit Mitteln gefördert, bis sie der Hauptflügel wird. Danach ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du solltest langsam mal mit den verschwörungstheorien auf halten. Das ist ja lästig! Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen das die leute einfach mal die faxen dicke hatten und nicht einfach davon laufen? Oder geht das so derartig gegen deine "weglauf-mentalität" und komfort-zone das das einfach außerhalb deiner vorstellungskraft liegt? Manchmal ist ein aufstand auch einfach nur ein... aufstand!


Ne, das glaube ich auch. Sie hatten die faxen dicke. Die Geopolitiker sind trotzdem keine Unschuldslämmer. Es gibt keine gute Seite, solange das nicht vom Volk selbst ausgeht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Nun, entweder ist Dir nicht bewusst, welche Argumente du hier bedienst, in diesem Fall, lass Dir gesagt sein, dieses Gerede von beiden Seiten ist leider pro russische Propaganda. Denn dabei wird verwässert, wer für die Situation in der die Ukraine diese Entscheidungen treffen muss, verantwortlich ist.
> Zudem, wenn wir die Logik fortführen, was wäre dann die Folge? Unnötige zivile Opfer vermeiden, also sollte die Ukraine was? Nachgeben? Nehmen wir an, die Ukraine würde das tun, führt das dann zum Ende des Konflikts oder bestätigt es den Aggressor?
> Was wenn dann Polen dran ist? Präventiv ergeben um ziviles Leid zu ersparen? Und dann Deutschland? Und dann der Rest von Europa? Merkst du wie gefährlich deine "Argumentation" ist?
> 
> Die Alternative ist natürlich, dass Dir bewusst ist welche Positionen du hier bedienst, in diesem Falle ist es noch wichtiger darauf hinzuweisen, denn Kreml Propaganda braucht wirklich niemand.


Leute, Leute..
Zugeschniten auf dich, damit deine Weltanschauung nicht am Syntaxerror zu Grunde geht:
1. Ukraine Opfer
2. Russland *TÄTER!!!!*
3. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Was Motiv?*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Ich lasse *3.* das von dir selbst beantworten, sonst muss ich mich mit einem nichtssagenden Wall of Text befassen.

P.S.: bin weder reaktionär noch zu sehr emotional. Her mit den harten Fakten..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. März 2022)

Fragt sich noch jemand, wie das ganze im Historischem Blick zurück enden wird?
Schon klar dass das ein Blick in die Glaskugel ist, aber dennoch.
Ich glaube der Aggressor wird auf und sein Bild abgehängt, was meint ihr?
Man muss bedenken das sich die Menschen in Russland nicht ewig gänzlich belügen lassen, es gibt schon genug die nicht alles glauben, auf die Straße gehen, merken das es immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt, im Internet dennoch weiter aktiv sind, die Leute (vor allem gut ausgebildete) ins Ausland flüchten, nicht jede Lüge zu glauben ist (wie das die Leute in der Ukraine Nazis sind, Wolodymyr Selenskyj ist jüdischen Glaubens), seine eigenen Befehlshaber haben angst vor ihn und die Truppen sabotieren sich teilweise selbst, usw.
Wie lange wird er es noch schaffen, er benimmt sich jetzt schon fast wie Stalin, kapselt sich ab und hält Abstand, sicher weil er angst vor Anschlägen hat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

Noch eine Sankton, die keine ist:


> „Es ist für uns entscheidend, dass die Verträge eingehalten werden“, sagt Habeck. Die Gazprom-Bank unterliege keinen Sanktionen, die russische Zentralbank schon. Es gibt in Russland die Überlegung, dass Gas-Lieferungen in Euro an die Gazprom-Bank bezahlt werden und dort dann in Rubel gewechselt. „Wichtig ist für uns, dass wir das Signal geben: Wir lassen uns von Putin nicht erpressen“, so Habeck.











						Habeck kündigt weitere Sanktionen an - Frankreich senkt Spritpreise
					

Der Krieg in der Ukraine hat die Abhängigkeit Deutschlands und Europas von Russland offengelegt. Wie soll es nun weitergehen? Darüber spricht Vize-Kanzler und Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck mit dem französischem Finanzminister Bruno Le Maire. Gegen 15 Uhr sind die beiden vor die Presse...




					www.focus.de
				




Mit anderen Worten, wir zahlen an die Gazprom-Bank, die kauft dann fleißig Rubel bei der russischen Zentralbank, beide bewahren ihr Gesicht und keiner gibt nach. Ein Affentheater..


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Na ja, dann halt nicht:








						Putin fordert Gas-Zahlungen ab morgen in Rubel
					

Wer russisches Gas kaufen möchte, muss dieses ab dem morgigen Freitag in Rubel bezahlen - sonst droht ein Lieferstopp, sagt Präsident Putin. Die praktischen Auswirkungen scheinen allerdings gering zu sein. Denn die Zahlungen dürften weiter in Euro und Dollar nach Russland gehen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wird weh tun, Zeitalter der Globalisierung wird Geschichte, eiserner Vorhang wieder da, Welcome Back in der Zukunft.

Wird dann spassig für Russland, deren einzige Exportwaren Rohstoffe, Getreide und Waffen sind.

Wo genau auf dieser Welt leben keine Vollkoffer? - will  dahin ziehen...


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> P.S.: bin werder reaktionär noch zu sehr emotional.


Du verbreitest halt nur die russische Propganda und das russische Narrativ und das auch noch mit kompletten Lügen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 3. Was Motiv?


Nachzulesen im Putin eigenen Aufsatz und zu hören in seiner einstündigen nsprache vor dem Krieg.
Die Ukraine und Ukrainer haben keine Existenzberechtigung!
Langfristig die Zerstörung der EU und der Sicherheitsordnung Europas durch die Nato plus Russlands Vorherrschaft über Europa.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Fragt sich noch jemand, wie das ganze im Historischem Blick zurück enden wird?
> Schon klar dass das ein Blick in die Glaskugel ist, aber dennoch.
> Ich glaube der Aggressor wird auf und sein Bild abgehängt, was meint ihr?
> Man muss bedenken das sich die Menschen in Russland nicht ewig gänzlich belügen lassen, es gibt schon genug die nicht alles glauben, auf die Straße gehen, merken das es immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt, im Internet dennoch weiter aktiv sind, die Leute (vor allem gut ausgebildete) ins Ausland flüchten, nicht jede Lüge zu glauben ist (wie das die Leute in der Ukraine Nazis sind, Wolodymyr Selenskyj ist jüdischen Glaubens), seine eigenen Befehlshaber haben angst vor ihn und die Truppen sabotieren sich teilweise selbst, usw.
> Wie lange wird er es noch schaffen, er benimmt sich jetzt schon fast wie Stalin, kapselt sich ab und hält Abstand, sicher weil er angst vor Anschlägen hat.


Dann wenn er wirtschaftlich völlig am Ende ist, was nicht mehr all zu lange dauert!
Der Krieg ist politisch völlig verloren, die Sanktionen werden erst gelockert oder aufgehoben, wenn sich Russland völlig aus der Ukraine zurückzieht, deshalb sind auch solche Maßnahmen wie jetzt einen "unabhängigen" Staat Cherson per gefälschten Referendum einzurichten einfach lächerlich, denn nIemand in der freien westlichen Welt wird das anerkennen. 
Die Sanktionen bleiben in Kraft und spätestens in 2 JAhren kann er kein Gas mehr nach Europa oder in den Westen verkaufen, aber die völlige Pleite kommt schon vorher, plus die komplette technologische Abgehängtheit.
Lawrow hat das schon richtig beschrieben, auf dieser Seite der Medaille ist der Krieg des Westens zwar nicht total aber sehr umfassend und auf Zeit absolut tödlich.
Wobei da auf digitaler und anderen Ebenen durchaus noch erhebliche Steigerungen drinne sind.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Fragt sich noch jemand, wie das ganze im Historischem Blick zurück enden wird?


Weltkrieg, Zusammenbruch Russlands, Weltwirtschaftskrise... such dir was raus


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Schon klar dass das ein Blick in die Glaskugel ist, aber dennoch.
> Ich glaube der Aggressor wird auf und sein Bild abgehängt, was meint ihr?
> Man muss bedenken das sich die Menschen in Russland nicht ewig gänzlich belügen lassen, es gibt schon genug die nicht alles glauben, auf die Straße gehen, merken das es immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt, im Internet dennoch weiter aktiv sind, die Leute (vor allem gut ausgebildete) ins Ausland flüchten, nicht jede Lüge zu glauben ist (wie das die Leute in der Ukraine Nazis sind, Wolodymyr Selenskyj ist jüdischen Glaubens), seine eigenen Befehlshaber haben angst vor ihn und die Truppen sabotieren sich teilweise selbst, usw.
> Wie lange wird er es noch schaffen, er benimmt sich jetzt schon fast wie Stalin, kapselt sich ab und hält Abstand, sicher weil er angst vor Anschlägen hat.


Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.
Die Russen leben überwiegend in einer Blase.
Für viele ist es immer noch die Wahrheit,  was Papi Putin sagt.

(Gesteuerte) Meinungsblasen gab und gibt es auch bei uns und wer sich abseits informiert, wird lauthals von der Mehrheit niedergeschriehen, weil sie ja die wirkliche Wahrheit kennt.^^
Gottes Werk und des Teufels Beitrag...

Ohne Zweifel findet in "meiner Blase" ein aggressiver Angriffskrieg um ein Stückchen Land, um Prestige, um imperialistische Weltanschauungen, um Macht... whatever statt.

Die "Wahrheit" wird sich in 50 Jahren in den Geschichtsbüchern finden, es wird die Wahrheit der Sieger sein - wie immer.
Sofern dann noch welche da sind, die was schreiben können und noch welche, die das lesen können...

Bin da aktuell auf dem Pessimismus-Trip, höre in den letzten 5 Wochen mehr von der A-Bombe als im gesamten Kalten Krieg,  stimmt mich bedenklich...


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, dann halt nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abwarten und Tee trinken, ich kann mir den eigenen Selbstmord noch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ist m.A. nach wieder ein Bluff. Ich bin mal gespannt wie er morgen seine Staatsanleihen bezahlt.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken, ich kann mir den eigenen Selbstmord noch nicht wirklich vorstellen, das ist m.A. nach wieder ein Bluff. Ich bin mal gespannt wie er morgen seine Staatsanleihen bezahlt.


Ach die 2 Mrd. in $ - gar nicht, hat ja nur noch Rubel 


Ach ja, ich vergaß fast, was heute Morgen im Radio kam und hier im Ersten als Nachricht aufploppt.
So lange wir nur halbherzig dabei sind, spielen wir jemanden im Kreml mächtig in die Karten:








						Deutschland bremst bei Russland-Sanktionen
					

Die Bundesregierung hat sich nach Kontraste-Informationen erfolgreich dafür eingesetzt, dass die EU den Import bestimmter Metalle aus Russland nicht sanktioniert.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> höre in den letzten 5 Wochen mehr von der A-Bombe als im gesamten Kalten Krieg,


Und noch eine Meldung:
https://www.fr.de/politik/ukraine-n...aum-verletzung-krieg-aktuell-zr-91447566.html


> Vier russische Kampfjets, zwei davon mit Atomwaffen ausgerüstet, drangen einem Medienbericht zufolge in das Hoheitsgebiet Schwedens ein.





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was ist dann sein Motiv?


Großrussischer Chauvinismus und Nationalismus.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nachzulesen im Putin eigenen Aufsatz und zu hören in seiner einstündigen nsprache vor dem Krieg.
> Die Ukraine und Ukrainer haben keine Existenzberechtigung!
> *Langfristig die Zerstörung der EU und der Sicherheitsordnung Europas durch die Nato plus Russlands Vorherrschaft über Europa.*


Glaubst du das wirklich? Es ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts zum Weglaufen. Sie haben waschechte Nazis in ihren Reihen, gibt Russland trotzdem kein Recht die Ukraine einzuverleiben. Das Narrativ der "Entnazifizierung" sollte doch wohl geklärt werden, nachdem hier zu Lande alles zensiert wurde. Es erklärt auch, warum Russen so verbittert Mariupol angreifen. Das ist der Hauptsitz von Azov.


Wenn Putin so gegen Nazis und Rechtsextreme ist, wieso unterstützt er dann überall in Europa rechtsextreme Strömungen und Parteien?


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Die Sache mit Schweden kannte ich schon und ist mit Grund meiner derzeit pessimistischen Einstellung.
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, fliegen da Atombomben einfach so über ein fremdes Land.
Da brauchts nicht mal Krieg, da reicht ein Unfall und Tralala-Bäng-Bumm-Bäng wäre da - völlig unverantwortlich ist da noch sehr milde gesagt.


----------



## Tekkla (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die "Wahrheit" wird sich in 50 Jahren in den Geschichtsbüchern finden, es wird die Wahrheit der Sieger sein - wie immer.


Wie ich diesen Satz nicht leiden kann... Damit lässt sich selbst abgrundtief Widerliches noch so darstellen als wäre all die Abneigung dem Gegenüber nur eine Übertreibung und/oder Erfindung dessen Gegner.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Putin so gegen Nazis und Rechtsextreme ist, wieso unterstützt er dann überall in Europa rechtsextreme Strömungen und Parteien?


Das weiß ich doch. Er unterstützt die rechten Randparteien und führt Desinformationskampagnen während der Wahlen durchs Internet, damit diese zum Nachteil von EU beeinflusst werden. Er ist an einer starken Europa nicht interessiert.
Im Grunde genommen benötigen wir eine eigene, starke Armee und ein Verteidigungsapparat, damit wir nie wieder zum Spielball von irgendwer werden. Das bedeutet auch das Ende von Globalisierung mehr oder weniger. Wir müssten uns dann in wesentlichen Bereichen auch von den USA und China entkoppeln, z.B. Chipproduktion, kritische Infrastruktur etc., das alles sollte in EU stattfinden.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Satz nicht leiden kann... Damit lässt sich selbst abgrundtief Widerliches noch so darstellen als wäre all die Abneigung dem Gegenüber nur eine Übertreibung und/oder Erfindung dessen Gegner.


Ist aber leider so, je tiefer du in die Zeit eintauchst, desto einseitiger bekommst du die Informationen.
Was glaubts du, wir Karthago den Rivalen Rom beschreiben würde, gäbe es denn noch Karthager?

Und Neuzeit:
Du und ich finden valide Gründe für die Atombombenabwürfe über Japan am Ende von WK II.
Für uns sind sie valide, begründbar, weil wir in dem westlichen Wertewelt eingefangen sind und diese Wahrheit für uns adaptierten. Selbst die betroffenen Japaner sind der gleichen Meinungsbildung unterworfen.

Ein, sagen wir mal, ET, der von außerhalb das beobachtet, der Unterschiede zw. Imperialismus, Nazis und Demokratien gar nicht kennt, weil sie andere Regierungsformen haben, aber vielleicht eine Sozialgefüge, bei dem es Tabu ist, Artgenossen zu töten, wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Art Genozid wahrnehmen.


*Dass eigentlich widerliche ist, dass wir tatsächlich für uns gültige Rechtfertigungen finden und auch noch daran glauben, warum wir uns gegenseitig umbringen...*


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2022)

Die Knochenmühle der deutschen Fleischindustrie zeigt sich bzgl. der Ukraine-Flüchtlinge mal wieder von ihrer verwertbarsten Seite: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...kraine-fluechtlinge-in-polen-an/28217014.html


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was glaubts du, wir Karthago den Rivalen Rom beschreiben würde, gäbe es denn noch Karthager?


Mit ganz großen Verlaub, Hannibal ist die Legende geworden, nicht seine Gegner.

Das ist sehr oft so. 
Die einen gewinnen den Krieg, die anderen das Narrativ.


----------



## Tekkla (31. März 2022)

Bei der NZZ analysiert man sehr detailliert wie es rund um die Leistungen der russischen Angreifer aktuell steht.









						Ukraine-Krieg: Blamiert sich die russische Armee?
					

Statt weiter vorzustossen, sind die russischen Verbände nach mehr als einem Monat Krieg mit der Verteidigung gewonnener Schlüsselpositionen gebunden. Die taktischen Kampfgruppen sind zu wenig auf den konventionellen Panzerkrieg ausgerichtet.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei der NZZ analysiert man sehr detailliert wie es rund um die Leistungen der russischen Angreifer aktuell steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Artikel, fasst das zusammen was hier auch seit Wochen besprochen wird, nur der letzte Absatz stört irgendwie, weil die mögliche Einkesselung im Donbass kann jeder Minderbegabte, seit 3-4 Wochen sehen, das weiß auch der ukrainische Generalstab.
Unser Freund Tschetan behauptet ja schon seit 3 Wochen, dass das so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche ist, dabei haben die Russen noch rein gar nichts an Schlüsselpositionen erreicht.
Charkiw, Isjum und Kramatorsk in ukrainischer Hand, der Eisenbahnschlüsselpunkt Poltawa und die gesammten Dnepr Übergänge mit dem Eisenbahn und Straßenknoten für den Donbass sind fest in ukrainischer Hand und die Russen müssen erstmal die Gegenangriffe bei Cherson abwehren oder überhaupt in den Griff bekommen, sonst ist ihre linke Flanke mehr als gefährdet. Auch im Nord Osten von Kiew sieht es nicht wirklich rosig aus für die Russen im freien Gelände, wenn die Ukrainer die Eisenbahn von Konotop aus dem Bereich Sumy wieder in die Hand bekommen, haben die Russen wieder auf Sand gebaut.
Man wird sehen wie es sich entwickelt, die aufgezeigten Schwächen der Russen, gerade bei der Führung Kommunikation und Logistik, kann man eben nicht auf die Schnelle in Wochen oder Monaten abstellen, da müssen sie sich anderes einfallen lassen. Tiefe Operationen mit selbständigen Brigaden sind so eher unmöglich oder Futter für die Ukrainer.


----------



## behemoth85 (31. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Putin so gegen Nazis und Rechtsextreme ist, wieso unterstützt er dann überall in Europa rechtsextreme Strömungen und Parteien?


Vorallem dass Russland andere entnafizieren will, wo doch Russland selbst ein zutiefst rechtsnationales und radikales Volk ist das seines Gleichen sucht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich? Es ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage.



Das ist auch eine der Fragen, die mich bereits seit vor Kriegsbeginn beschäftigt. Ist das putin'sche Entnazifizierungs- und Delegitimierungsnarrativ tatsächlich das, was Putin denkt - oder ist es nur vorgeschoben, weil mit Anklängen an den Großen Vaterländischen Krieg plus ein bisschen Großreichphantasien punktet man halt bei weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung.


----------



## compisucher (31. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit ganz großen Verlaub, Hannibal ist die Legende geworden, nicht seine Gegner.
> 
> Das ist sehr oft so.
> Die einen gewinnen den Krieg, die anderen das Narrativ.


Yo, aber Karthago wurde zerstört und erst im 20. Jahrhundert halbwegs eruiert, dass im Gegensatz zu den römischen Analen, eigentlich diese Urtunesier aus heutiger Perspektive die etwas Lieberen waren...


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, aber Karthago wurde zerstört und erst im 20. Jahrhundert halbwegs eruiert, dass im Gegensatz zu den römischen Analen, eigentlich diese Urtunesier aus heutiger Perspektive die etwas Lieberen waren...


Die Karthager waren genauso wenig "lieber" als die Römer "böser", alleine die dauernden Konflikte und Eroberungen der Karthager mit den regionalen Stämmen der Aervaci in Espania sprechen da schon gegen "liebere Karthager".

Es waren beides knalharte Regionalmächte, die um die Vorherrschaft beim Handel im Mittelmeer konkuriert haben und wenn du da halt was vom Kuchen einverleiben wolltest hat man dich halt auch mal von beiden Seiten "freundlich militärisch aus dem Geschäft gedrängt".


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es waren beides knalharte Regionalmächte, die um die Vorherrschaft beim Handel im Mittelmeer konkuriert haben und wenn du da halt was vom Kuchen einverleiben wolltest hat man dich halt auch mal von beiden Seiten "freundlich militärisch aus dem Geschäft gedrängt".


Es geht darum, dass auch der Verlierer ruhmreich dastehen kann.
In den USA sagt man ja auch beim Bürgerkrieg "Der Norden hat den Krieg gewonnen, der Süden das Narrativ.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine der Fragen, die mich bereits seit vor Kriegsbeginn beschäftigt. Ist das putin'sche Entnazifizierungs- und Delegitimierungsnarrativ tatsächlich das, was Putin denkt - oder ist es nur vorgeschoben, weil mit Anklängen an den Großen Vaterländischen Krieg plus ein bisschen Großreichphantasien punktet man halt bei weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung.


Der Krieg schadet Russland und Putin, egal aus welcher Perspektive man ihn betrachtet. Nur der geopolitische Ansatz erklärt, warum Putin überhaupt angreifen würde, und das auch nur in Affekt. Seine Version ist, dass er mit der "Spezialoperation" die Ukraine demilitarisiert und denazifiziert, indem er die rechten Elemente überproportional aufbauscht. So verkauft er den Krieg seinem Volk. Hierzulande versucht man von den wahren geopolitischen Gründen abzulenken, indem man Putin als einen größenwahsinnigen Eroberer darstellt. Dabei ist das Muster doch mehr oder weniger klar. Wie ging es nochmals mit Georgien damals?  Sie wollten der Nato beitreten..

Meine Version: Die Amis haben ihren geopolitischen Bullshit durchgezogen und dachten, Putin wäre nicht dumm genug um anzgreifen. Der Idiot hat zugeschlagen. Wir baden wie immer den Salat aus.
Interessante Info für Leute, die über den Tellerrand schauen wollen:








						Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
					

Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



Irgendwie gibt es viel zu wenig darüber in den Medien.


----------



## T-MAXX (31. März 2022)

Ich möchte gerne meine Ansichten schlidern.
Deutschland und andere Staaten hätten niemals Waffen jeglicher Art der Ukraine senden dürfen.
Denn mit den Waffenlieferungen nehmen wir indirekt Teil und somit klebt jenes Kriegsblut auch an beteiligte Staaten.
Die Nato  macht alles nur noch schlimmer, wenn sie sich direkt einmischen würde.
Es ist nicht unser Krieg und die Ukraine ist im Stande sich zu behaupten.
So lange Waffen verfügbar sind wird der Krieg weiter gehen...


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unser Krieg und die Ukraine ist im Stande sich zu behaupten.


Dank unseren Waffen!


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2022)

Deutschland ist 4. größter Waffenexporteur der Welt.
Es wäre heuchlerisch wenn Scholz von Frieden redet und der Ukraine Waffenlieferungen verweigert.
Und gleichzeitig anderen Länder beliefert werden. Teilweise auch fragwürdige Regime.


----------



## T-MAXX (31. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dank unseren Waffen!


Deshalb hört das Blutvergießen nicht auf.
Dies sollte sich mal jeder vor Augen führen.
Ohne Waffen kein Krieg.


----------



## brooker (31. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Putin so gegen Nazis und Rechtsextreme ist, wieso unterstützt er dann überall in Europa rechtsextreme Strömungen und Parteien?


... der Russe versteht unter dem Begriff "Nazi" etwas anderes als wir. In Russland wird derjenige zum "Nazi", welcher Russen tötet. Die Begrifflichkeit ist im 2.WK geprägt worden und hat seit dem Bestand.

Auch das Thema "Rechtsextremismus" wird anders gesehen. In Russland spielt Nationalismus, Geschichte und Tradition eine ganz große und somit andere Rolle, als wie bspw. in Deutschland. 

Welche konkreten Ambitionen für die Unterstützung einzelner Gruppen vorliegen, kann ich aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Politik wird aber sicher auch eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Deshalb hört das Blutvergießen nicht auf.
> Dies sollte sich mal jeder vor Augen führen.
> Ohne Waffen kein Krieg.


Dafür aber als Ukrainer ein unterdrückter Bürger zweiter Klasse, keinerlei politischen Einflussmöglichkeiten im eigenen Land, keine Rechtsstaatlichkeit, keine Freiheit, FSB und Gulag im Nacken, es gibt Leute die kämpfen dann halt lieber und sterben dafür, als so ein scheiß Leben zu führen, im Vergleich zu ihrem jetzigen Leben in der Ukraine.
Und das sieht man ja deutlich, das die Ukrainer so ein Leben eben nicht wollen, sondern eben die Dinge die ich oben genannt habe. Ich sehe das für mich als Deutscher für Deutschland genauso.

Früher gab es die Wahl lieber Tot als Rot oder lieber Rot als Tot.
Das kann man hier analog anwenden und das entscheiden die Leute halt für ihr Land und die Ukrainer haben das sehr eindeutig entschieden, das sollte man respektieren!


brooker schrieb:


> ... der Russe versteht unter dem Begriff "Nazi" etwas anderes als wir. In Russland wird derjenige zum "Nazi", welcher Russen tötet. Die Begrifflichkeit ist im 2.WK geprägt worden und hat seit dem Bestand.
> 
> Auch das Thema "Rechtsextremismus" wird anders gesehen. In Russland spielt Nationalismus, Geschichte und Tradition eine ganz große und somit andere Rolle, als wie bspw. in Deutschland.
> 
> Welche konkreten Ambitionen für die Unterstützung einzelner Gruppen vorliegen, kann ich aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Politik wird aber sicher auch eine Rolle spielen.


Ziemlicher Unsinn, denn sie benutzen ja die gleichen Narrative gegen die Ukraine.
Diese Relativierungen sind halt nur dazu da, das russische Narrativ der Russischen Förderation unter die Leute zu bringen.


----------



## brooker (31. März 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Krieg schadet Russland und Putin, egal aus welcher Perspektive man ihn betrachtet.



... und dieser Krieg schadet jedem einzelnen EU-Bürger, jedem Bürger der NATO und jedem Bürger aus den Schwellenländern. Kostenexplosionen, Inflationen und angekündigte Knappheiten egal wohin man schaut. Und das, obwohl Russland noch keinen Hahn zugedreht hat.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und dieser Krieg schadet jedem einzelnen EU-Bürger, jedem Bürger der NATO und jedem Bürger aus den Schwellenländern. Kostenexplosionen, Inflationen und angekündigte Knappheiten egal wohin man schaut. Und das, obwohl Russland noch keinen Hahn zugedreht hat.


Das ist halt der Preis, in einer  freien Demokratie zu leben und Aggressoren und Kriegstreiber zu bekämpfen.
Putin ist auf dem direkten Weg zu Stalin und Hitler und die Mehrzahl der Menschen wollen so etwas in ihrem eigenen Leben nicht erleben.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ohne Waffen kein Krieg.


Waffen nur auf einer Seite: Morden wird nicht eingegrenzt.


brooker schrieb:


> ... und dieser Krieg schadet jedem einzelnen EU-Bürger, jedem Bürger der NATO und jedem Bürger aus dem Schwellenländern.


Die britische Kriegserklärung an Deutschland schadete auch den Briten obwohl sie nicht angegriffen worden sind. Aber laut dir wäre es bestimmt besser gewesen Hitler einfach mal machen zu lassen oder?

Trennung:

Ein Zitat das ich mal gehört hab:
"Gewalt ist selten eine Lösung, aber wenn sie es ist, dann ist sie die einzige Lösung."


----------



## brooker (31. März 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Unsinn, denn sie benutzen ja die gleichen Narrative gegen die Ukraine.
> Diese Relativierungen sind halt nur dazu da, das russische Narrativ der Russischen Förderation unter die Leute zu bringen.



Es ist kein Unsinn, denn der Russe bezeichnet Ukrainer die im Donbass Russen getötet haben als "Nazis". Und da es hauptsachlich AZOV-Truppen waren, die gegen prorussische Menschen vorgegangen sind bzw. es noch tun, wird das AZOV-Regime als "Nazi-Bande" betitelt. 
Nach meiner Wahrnehmung ist die "Nazi-Bande" auch der Grund, warum Mariupol so leiden muss. Die Stadt ist eines der Zentren und wird daher vehement verteidigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2022)

Warum werden jetzt eigentlich so viele Uralt-Märchen von Puting wieder ausgegraben, die wir schon 3000 mal in diesem Thread widerlegt hatten? Ich dachte, es gibt genug neue?




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wobei hierbar klar war, dass das Russland nicht passen wird.



Russland hat sogar zugestimmt...




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hatte den Vertrag nicht verlängern wollen. D.h. sie hätten die Pacht sowieso nicht akzeptiert.



Die Ukraine hatte den Vertrag erst ein paar Jahre zuvor deutlich verlängert und dabei ganz offensichtlich der Pacht zugestimmt...





> Aller Logik nach ist Moldavien als nächstes Land dran. Ich glaube auch an keine Kriegsverhandlungen mit Putin. Er benutzt sie nur, um sich Zeit zu verschaffen. Für die Moldavier sieht es tatsächlich nicht gut aus.



Moldavien ist schon seit langem zweigeteilt in die eigentliche Republik und das von Russland besetzte und kontrollierte Transnistrien. Unwahrscheinlich, dass es da zu weiteren Eroberungen kommt (Moldavien hat wenig, was die wert wäre, 0 Support für Putin, der ihnen schon die halbe Nation geklaut hat und es stellt umgekehrt einen netten Puffer zur NATO dar). Nur die Grenzen werden dann offiziell da gezogen werden, wo sie praktisch heute schon verlaufen.



> So jemanden kann man nicht ernst nehmen.



Sollte man aber. Das war nichts weiter als diplomatische Art, seine Ziele bekanntzugeben, ohne bislang aktiv auf sie hin zu arbeiten. "War nur ein Versehen, wir meinen gar nicht, was für jeden Depp offensichtlich ist und was wir gerade wortwörtlich gesagt haben". Na klar...
Niemand sieht einen Bedarf, Putin abzusetzen, damit Europa Frieden und Russland eine Zukunft hat, niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen, etc..




> Sie haben das nicht entfacht. Sie haben die guten Absichten von progressiven Menschen, die sich nach Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung sehnten, benutzt, um einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen.



Du bist dir schon darüber im klaren, dass die Kampfhandlungen in den meisten Ländern des arabischen Frühlings schon 1-2 Jahre liefen, ehe sie im Westen überhaupt jemand für mehr als eine Zeitungsrandspalte hielt?



> Ziel war es Russland aus der Region zu verdrängen. Russland wiederum unterstützt z.B. Assad in Syrien, einen Verbrecher, der seinesgleichen sucht. Die Russen unterstützen sie direkt aus demselben Grund. Weder den Amis noch den Russen geht das um das Wohlergehen der lokalen Bevölkerung. Eine Revolution lässt sich übrigens ganz einfach entfachen.



Assad wurde, bevor die Bevölkerung von sich aus zur Revolution geblasen hat, von EU, USA und Russland in gleichem Maße hofiert. Und das durchaus auch noch ein paar Wochen nachdem die Revolution schon anlief. Putin war nur der einzige, der auch Militär vor Ort hatte (für Türkeiverbündete logischerweise unnöig) und der Assad die Treue gehalten hat (Despoten unter sich).




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Noch eine Sankton, die keine ist:



Wieso behauptest du, dass das eine Sanktion sein sollte? Davon war nie die Rede. Es ist einfach nur ein Mittelfinger an Putins Forderungen.
(Oder meinst du umgekehrt die wannabee-Sanktion Putins gegen die EU? Die ist tatsächlich keine  .)


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und dieser Krieg schadet jedem einzelnen EU-Bürger, jedem Bürger der NATO und jedem Bürger aus den Schwellenländern. Kostenexplosionen, Inflationen und angekündigte Knappheiten egal wohin man schaut. Und das, obwohl Russland noch keinen Hahn zugedreht hat.


 In Geopolitik wie bei den Wahlen sollte man alles aus der eigenen Petspektive bezüglich der eigenen Interessen betrachten. Putin wird nicht aufhören, bis er entweder ganz Ukraine eingenommen hat, große Teile davon oder zum Abzug gezwungen wird. Friedlich wird es leider nicht mehr zu lösen sein, weil Putin und der Westen einander nicht mehr vertrauen. Option 1. ist inakzeptabel für Deutschland, 2. ist schlecht und 3. wäre das kleinere Übel.
Wie erreicht man 2. und 3. ohne direktes Eingreifen? Durch Waffenlieferungen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unsinn, denn der Russe bezeichnet Ukrainer die im Donbass Russen getötet haben als "Nazis". Und da es hauptsachlich AZOV-Truppen waren, die gegen prorussische Menschen vorgegangen sind bzw. es noch tun, wird das AZOV-Regime als "Nazi-Bande" betitelt.
> Nach meiner Wahrnehmung ist die "Nazi-Bande" auch der Grund, warum Mariupol so leiden muss. Die Stadt ist eines der Zentren und wird daher vehement verteidigt.


Das ist noch mehr russisches Narrativ und pure russische Propaganda, es gab 2014 einen von Russland mit russischen Soldaten initiierten "Bürgerkrieg", russische Soldaten gegen Ukrainer, alles andere sind halt Ammenmärchen und russische Propaganda.
Man ist deshalb sauer auf russischer Seite, weil diese Leute eben Widerstand geleistet haben.


----------



## brooker (31. März 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber laut dir wäre es bestimmt besser gewesen Hitler einfach mal machen zu lassen oder?



Warum nun wieder ein Herr H. zu Rate gezogen wird, weisst nur du. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ein klares nein.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Zitat das ich mal gehört hab:
> "Gewalt ist selten eine Lösung, aber wenn sie es ist, dann ist sie die einzige Lösung."



Das kenne ich auch.


----------



## Don-71 (31. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine der Fragen, die mich bereits seit vor Kriegsbeginn beschäftigt. Ist das putin'sche Entnazifizierungs- und Delegitimierungsnarrativ tatsächlich das, was Putin denkt - oder ist es nur vorgeschoben, weil mit Anklängen an den Großen Vaterländischen Krieg plus ein bisschen Großreichphantasien punktet man halt bei weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung.


Und wieder das verharmlosen von Putin, nach 2 Tscheschenien Kriegen, Georgien, Krim, Donbass, Syrien und jetzt die gesammte Ukraine, plus Erpresserschreiben an die Nato, EU Staaaten, Finnland und Schweden, plus Provokationen mit Flugzeugen mit geladenen Atombomben über schwedischen Luftraum.
Jeder so wie er denkt, ich halte das für Putins wahre Ziele und da wird die Maus auch keinen Faden abbeißen.


brooker schrieb:


> Warum nun wieder ein Herr H. zu Rate gezogen wird, weisst nur du. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ein klares nein.


Wo ist der Unterschied für die ukrainische Bevölkerung? Es gibt keinen!


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Warum nun wieder ein Herr H. zu Rate gezogen wird, weisst nur du. Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: ein klares nein.


Das sagst du jetzt, aber was hättest du 1939 gesagt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und noch eine Meldung:
> https://www.fr.de/politik/ukraine-n...aum-verletzung-krieg-aktuell-zr-91447566.html
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Quelle, die die Atomwaffen bestätigt? Sondierungen in fremdem Luftraum sind leider nicht selten, aber Nuklearwaffen einsatzbereit zu machen schon.



compisucher schrieb:


> Und Neuzeit:
> Du und ich finden valide Gründe für die Atombombenabwürfe über Japan am Ende von WK II.
> Für uns sind sie valide, begründbar, weil wir in dem westlichen Wertewelt eingefangen sind und diese Wahrheit für uns adaptierten. ...
> Dass eigentlich widerliche ist, dass wir tatsächlich für uns gültige Rechtfertigungen finden und auch noch daran glauben, warum wir uns gegenseitig umbringen...



Dann seit IHR aber reichlich blöd  .




Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch im Nord Osten von Kiew sieht es nicht wirklich rosig aus für die Russen im freien Gelände, wenn die Ukrainer die Eisenbahn von Konotop aus dem Bereich Sumy wieder in die Hand bekommen, haben die Russen wieder auf Sand gebaut.



Wenn Russland die Hoffnung aufgibt, an mehreren Fronten irgendwann wieder in die Offensive übergehen zu können, dann dürfte das Eisenbahnabhängige Versorgungskonzept der Ukrainer zusammenbrechen. Bislang hat Russland alles mögliche zivile kurz und klein geschossen (insbesondere Zivilisten), aber die Finger von der Infrastruktur gelassen. Weil sie sie im Falle eines Vorstoßes selbst gut gebrauchen könnten.

Sobald Russland selbst einen Vorstoß auf lange Sicht hin ausschließt, dürften Eisenbahn- und Autobahntrassen in den Fokus der langstrecken Luftschläge geraten, gerade im Westen der Ukraine.




RyzA schrieb:


> Deutschland ist 4. größter Waffenexporteur der Welt.



Hätten wir unsere Waffen- und Produktionstechnik mal nicht an Russland geliefert...




brooker schrieb:


> ... und dieser Krieg schadet jedem einzelnen EU-Bürger, jedem Bürger der NATO und jedem Bürger aus den Schwellenländern. Kostenexplosionen, Inflationen und angekündigte Knappheiten egal wohin man schaut. Und das, obwohl Russland noch keinen Hahn zugedreht hat.



Dieser Krieg schadet der gesamten Welt. Den Ukrainer mit Abstand am meisten, den Russen ebenfalls ordentlich - und dann gibt es eine Lange Kette mit abnehemendem Schaden, die aber selbst bei China (denen Transportmöglichkeiten nach Europa und Absatzmöglichkeiten weltweit fehlen) noch nicht ins Plus wechselt. (VIELLEICHT bei Venezuela. Die waren ja ohnehin in vielen Gesichtspunkten isoliert, was mit umschwenkender US-Aufmerksamkeit sogar direkt besser werden könnte, und sie profitieren direkt von steigenden Ölpreisen.)

Zusammenarbeiten ist halt für alle besser und wenn jemand nicht mehr zusammenarbeitet, fällt dieser Vorteil für alle weg, nicht nur für ihn. Aber der Rest der Welt hat noch den Vorteil, dass er untereinander zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist noch mehr russisches Narrativ und pure russische Propaganda, es gab 2014 einen von Russland mit russischen Soldaten initiierten "Bürgerkrieg", russische Soldaten gegen Ukrainer, alles andere sind halt Ammenmärchen und russische Propaganda.
> Man ist deshalb sauer auf russischer Seite, weil diese Leute eben Widerstand geleistet haben.



... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben? Du bestreitest, dass im Donbass prorussische Demonstranten von ASOV-Truppe angegriffen wurden? Du streitest ab, dass Demonstranten erschossen wurden und das viele Demonstranten und Wiederstandleistende die in einem mehrstöckigen Haus vor ASOV-Truppen Zuflucht suchten bei lebendigen Leib verbrand sind, weil ASOV das Haus angesteckt hat?


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben? Du bestreitest, dass im Donbass prorussische Demonstranten von ASOV-Truppe angegriffen wurden? Du streitest ab, dass Demonstranten erschossen wurden und das viele Demonstranten und Wiederstandleistende die in einem mehrstöckigen Haus vor ASOV-Truppen Zuflucht suchten bei lebendigen Leib verbrand sind, weil ASOV das Haus angesteckt hat?


Sehr vieles davon bestreite ich sogar mehr als energisch, weil es eher völlige Lügen sind!


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr vieles davon bestreite ich sogar mehr als energisch, weil es eher völlige Lügen sind!











						Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




... bedeutet, das geprüft, geheiligte Wikipedia und die OHCHR  lügen?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. April 2022)

... vielleicht lügst ja aber auch schlicht und ergreifend Du. Ich lese da viele schlimme Dinge, aber von einem in Brand gesetztem Haus nichts. Reich mal ne Quelle rüber. Aber bitte eine, die nicht auf den Namen dailymail hört. Was seriöses bitte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben?



Weiß nicht, ob er das abstreitet. Aber ich mache es mal stellvertrend für ihn und bin gespannt, welche Quelle vorlegst. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du auch nur eine Geschäftsandresse/Kontoverbindung von "der Maidan" kennst.


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich setze mal das dagegen;








						Volksrepublik Donezk – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Volksrepublik Lugansk – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Angefangen hat den ganzen Scheiß die Russische Föreration, die Menschen die das mit brutaler Gewalt gegen die gewählten Abgeordneten und ihrer Stimmen der beiden Oblaste durchgesetzt haben, werden als Rechtsradikal bis Rechtsextrem beschrieben, aller meistens Russen
Das Regiment ASOV wurde nach diesen Ereignissen gegründet und wenn ich mir so alles durchlese, nimmt sich da keine Seite auch nur einen Jota im Jahre 2014, danach hat das die ukrainische Regierung schrittweise wesentlich besser unter Kontrolle bekommen, als die Russen ihre "Sepperatisten", die eh zum größten Teil Russen sind.
Wo gehobelt wird fallen Spähne und wie meistens oder immer, haben die Russen wieder angefangen zu hobeln.
Wie gesagt du verbreitest hier russische Narrative und Propaganda, die ich energisch bestreite, weil es zum größten Teil Lügen sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

__





						Institute for the Study of War
					

This page collects ISW and CTP's updates on the conflict in Ukraine. In late February 2022, ISW began publishing daily synthetic products covering key events related to renewed Russian aggression against Ukraine.




					www.understandingwar.org
				




Es handelt sich um eine richtig gute, neutrale Seite, um den realen Kriegsverlauf zu beobachten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wobei da auf digitaler und anderen Ebenen durchaus noch erhebliche Steigerungen drinne sind.


auf digitaler wohl nicht wirklich. und das ist nur die eine richtung.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Karthager waren genauso wenig "lieber" als die Römer "böser",
> 
> Es waren beides knalharte Regionalmächte, die um die Vorherrschaft beim Handel im Mittelmeer konkuriert haben


Genau, wie bei uns aktuell 
Und um den Aspekt von Oben wieder herzuholen = Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte...


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

Oh welch Blasphemie,
die Ukrainer erdreisten/wagen sich ein Treibstofflager auf russischen Gebiet anzugreifen, wie empörend.








						Russland: Ukraine greift russisches Gebiet an
					

Für den Kreml hat der Vorfall Konsequenzen für die Friedensverhandlungen: Ukrainische Hubschrauber sollen das Treibstofflager im russischen Belgorod beschossen haben. Es ist das erste Mal, dass Moskau der Ukraine einen Luftangriff auf russisches Gebiet vorwirft. Kiew bestreitet die Vorwürfe.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Da muss man als Russischer Gouveneur natürlich Vorwürfe erheben und den Empörten spielen.


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo genau auf dieser Welt leben keine Vollkoffer? - will  dahin ziehen...


Lass uns ne Kommune gründen 

Zur möglichen Verwendung der A-Bombe: so dämlich kann selbst der dämlichste Despot nicht sein. Wenn einer auf den Knopf drückt, war's das für alle. Sollte selbst seinem russischen Dickschädel bewusst sein... 

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da muss man als Russischer Gouveneur natürlich Vorwürfe erheben und den Empörten spielen.


Russland ist ja in der Ukraine einmaschiert...was ja nicht heißt, das die Ukraine einfach so in Russland Unruhe stiften darf.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh welch Blasphemie,
> die Ukrainer erdreisten/wagen sich ein Treibstofflager auf russischen Gebiet anzugreifen, wie empörend.


Rein militärisch betrachtet, wären Luftschläge gegen den großen Logistikplatz und Militärflughafen von Kursk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder gar gegen den Militärflughafen von Smolensk natürlich Ausrufezeichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweifel aber, ob die Ukraine hierzu ausreichend offensive Fähigkeiten besitzt.


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh welch Blasphemie,
> die Ukrainer erdreisten/wagen sich ein Treibstofflager auf russischen Gebiet anzugreifen, wie empörend.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Situation nicht so ernst wäre, hätte dein Beitrag durchaus humoristische Züge... 

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

@ compisucher

Ja das dürfte schwierig sein, es wundert mich aber trotzdem, das sie mit Hubschraubern in Belgorod herumfliegen konnten und das erfolgreich.
Kurk ist ja von Sumy gar nicht soweit entfernt, vielleicht sehen wir ja so etwas demnächst, obwohl ich denke, das die Russen  da eine "bessere" Luftraumüberwachung samt Verteidigung stationiert haben.
Allerdings dürfte ihnen solche Aktionen schon zu knabbern geben, wundert mich auch, dass das der Gouverneur so einfach auf Telegram veröffentlicht hat, dass sollte russischen Konsumenten ja wohl die Augen öffnen, das nicht alles "streng nach Plan" läuft.
Vielleicht wird es auch wieder gelöscht und der Gouverneur muss noch ein paar Konsequenzen ausbaden.

PS: Ich bekam gestern Abend eine Mitteilung, das 200000 heldenhafte Russen (Soldaten) im Manöverkrieg 600000 Ukrainer (Soldaten) besiegt haben, in dem sie Mariopol eingekesselt haben, dank ihrer brillianten Mannöver im Norden, Osten und Süden des Landes und damit den 600000 Ukrainern (Soldaten) die Rettung Mariopols verwehrt hätten. Was man nicht alles so zugeschickt bekommt......


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Russland ist ja in der Ukraine einmaschiert...was ja nicht heißt, das die Ukraine einfach so in Russland Unruhe stiften darf.


Richtig. Trappattoni würde sagen: "Was erlaube sich Ukraine"...

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja das dürfte schwierig sein, es wundert mich aber trotzdem, das sie mit Hubschraubern in Belgorod herumfliegen konnten und das erfolgreich.


low-level lässt sich durch nichts ersetzen 
Wenn da gute Piloten sind und die in Buschhöhe (10-15 m) anfliegen haste selbst mit dem besten Radar der Welt kaum eine Chance, die zu entdecken. Das Radarecho von sich im Wind bewegenden Bäumen ist nahezu gleich einem Heli mit 100 km/h.
Nur wenn er Hoovert (also in der Luft steht), kann man mit den Dopplereffekt, die nahezu Schallschnellen Rotationsbewegungen der Rotorblätter dedektieren.




__





						Hubschrauber- Erkennung - Radar Basics
					






					www.radartutorial.eu
				



Dass so ein Anflug bei Nacht extrem risikoreich ist, dürfte klar sein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kurk ist ja von Sumy gar nicht soweit entfernt, vielleicht sehen wir ja so etwas demnächst, obwohl ich denke, das die Russen  da eine "bessere" Luftraumüberwachung samt Verteidigung stationiert haben.


Mit Sicherheit haben die Russen da eine gute Luftraumüberwachung, aber Physik und erkennbare Radarechos sind nun mal Tatsachen und es gibt daher Lücken, gerade für Helis.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings dürfte ihnen solche Aktionen schon zu knabbern geben, wundert mich auch, dass das der Gouverneur so einfach auf Telegram veröffentlicht hat, dass sollte russischen Konsumenten ja wohl die Augen öffnen, das nicht alles "streng nach Plan" läuft.
> Vielleicht wird es auch wieder gelöscht und der Gouverneur muss noch ein paar Konsequenzen ausbaden.


Die Info-Politik der Russen ist per se "merkwürdig".


Don-71 schrieb:


> PS: Ich bekam gestern Abend eine Mitteilung, das 200000 heldenhafte Russen (Soldaten) im Manöverkrieg 600000 Ukrainer (Soldaten) besiegt haben, in dem sie Mariopol eingekesselt haben, dank ihrer brillianten Mannöver im Norden, Osten und Süden des Landes und damit den 600000 Ukrainern (Soldaten) die Rettung Mariopols verwehrt hätten. Was man nicht alles so zugeschickt bekommt......


Träume sind Schäume...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wieder das verharmlosen von Putin, nach 2 Tscheschenien Kriegen, Georgien, Krim, Donbass, Syrien und jetzt die gesammte Ukraine, plus Erpresserschreiben an die Nato, EU Staaaten, Finnland und Schweden, plus Provokationen mit Flugzeugen mit geladenen Atombomben über schwedischen Luftraum.
> Jeder so wie er denkt, ich halte das für Putins wahre Ziele und da wird die Maus auch keinen Faden abbeißen.



Was hat das mit verharmlosen zu tun? Gerade vor dem von dir geschilderten Hintergrund erscheint es wahrscheinlicher, dass Putin eben nicht einfach "durchgedreht" ist. Sondern die Ukraine mit Kalkül und klaren strategischen Interessen angegriffen hat. Und die wirren offiziellen Statements eben nur dazu da sind, Zustimmung an der Heimatfront zu sammeln.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit haben die Russen da eine gute Luftraumüberwachung, aber Physik und erkennbare Radarechos sind nun mal Tatsachen und es gibt daher Lücken, gerade für Helis.


Nicht zu vergessen: Beide Seiten verwenden gleiche Typen. Das macht selbst die klassische Identifizierung per Auge von Karl Arsch vom Dienst schwierig. Vorallem wenn keine Infos vorliegen, wann und wo die eigenen sind und man nicht auf jedes fliegende Objekt schießt, um Friendly Fire zu vermeiden.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh welch Blasphemie,
> die Ukrainer erdreisten/wagen sich ein Treibstofflager auf russischen Gebiet anzugreifen, wie empörend.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja geht ja auch gar nicht das die Ukrainer nach etwas über 1 Monat russischer Invasion dazu noch in der Lage sind, was erdreisten die sich!


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und die wirren offiziellen Statements eben nur dazu da sind, Zustimmung an der Heimatfront zu sammeln.


Damit verarscht er sein eigenes Volk und die Welt. Oder er versucht es. Lügen um seine feigen Überfall auf die Ukraine, im imperialistischen Größenwahn, zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... vielleicht lügst ja aber auch schlicht und ergreifend Du. Ich lese da viele schlimme Dinge, aber von einem in Brand gesetztem Haus nichts. Reich mal ne Quelle rüber. Aber bitte eine, die nicht auf den Namen dailymail hört. Was seriöses bitte.


Einfach mal weniger Schaum vor dem Mund haben, wenn irgendeine Info kommt, die einem nicht in den Kram passt... Zumal man davon durchaus hätte mitkriegen können, damals. 









						Ausschreitungen in Odessa am 2. Mai 2014 – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Odessa, 2. Mai 2014: Das unaufgeklärte Massaker
					

42 pro-russische Aktivisten verbrannten am 2.Mai 2014 bei lebendigem Leib im Gewerkschaftshaus in Odessa. Strafrechtlich aufgeklärt ist noch nichts.




					www.lto.de
				












						Ukraine: Europarat stellt vernichtendes Urteil zu Odessa-Ermittlungen aus
					

Nach Straßenschlachten ging im Mai 2014 in Odessa das Gewerkschaftshaus in Flammen auf, 48 Menschen starben. Nun stellt der Europarat der Ukraine ein vernichtendes Urteil aus.




					www.spiegel.de
				









						Geschichte eines Anschlags
					

Vor drei Jahren stand die Ukraine am Rande eines Bürgerkriegs. Am 2. Mai 2014 starben in Odessa bei Straßenschlachten und beim Brand des Gewerkschaftshauses 48 Menschen. Bis heute ist die Gewaltorgie nicht aufgeklärt.




					amp.dw.com


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Deshalb hört das Blutvergießen nicht auf.
> Dies sollte sich mal jeder vor Augen führen.
> Ohne Waffen kein Krieg.



Also sollten wir die Ukraine nicht in die Lage versetzen, Ihr Land zu verteidigen, weil deren freche Landesverteidigung Grund fuer das Sterben von Menschen ist?

Und ich Dummerchen dachte, die russische Invasion waere der Grund dafuer, Gut, dass Du das richtiggestellt hast.

In Deiner Welt haette vermutlich auch die Sowjetunion vor Deutschland kapitulieren sollen - denn dann waeren heute Kiew und Moskau deutsches Staatsgebiet und wuerden folglich auch kaum Krieg gegeneinander fuehren. Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen?!



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hunter Biden helped secure millions for biotech research Ukraine
> 
> 
> Email emails and correspondence obtained by DailyMail.com from Hunter's abandoned laptop show he helped secure millions for Metabiota.
> ...



Vielleicht ja deshalb, weil es eine Ente ist?



brooker schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unsinn, denn der Russe bezeichnet Ukrainer die im Donbass Russen getötet haben als "Nazis". Und da es hauptsachlich AZOV-Truppen waren, die gegen prorussische Menschen vorgegangen sind bzw. es noch tun, wird das AZOV-Regime als "Nazi-Bande" betitelt.
> Nach meiner Wahrnehmung ist die "Nazi-Bande" auch der Grund, warum Mariupol so leiden muss. Die Stadt ist eines der Zentren und wird daher vehement verteidigt.



Ich entschlacke das mal fuer den Rest von uns:

1. Was und darum auch ...
2. wer ein "Nazi" ist, definiert der Kreml.
3. Sog. "AZOV-Truppen" gingen und gehen gegen "pro-russische" Menschen vor.
4. Es gibt ein sog. "AZOV-Regime". Dabei handelt es sich um die in einer freien und geheimen Wahl gewaehlte ukrainische Regierung.

1. und 2. sind in Summe so daemlich, dass es mir keine Antwort wert ist. Fuer 4. haette ich gerne eine Definition und nachpruefbare Belege aus neutraler Quelle - denn immerhin ist das ja Deine Bruecke zu einer maessig subtilen Rechtfertigung der russischen Belagerung Mariupols. Weisst Du eigentlich, was der Holodomor ist?

Fun Fact - die oeffentliche Billigung eines Angriffskrieges ist eine Straftat.



brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben? Du bestreitest, dass im Donbass prorussische Demonstranten von ASOV-Truppe angegriffen wurden? Du streitest ab, dass Demonstranten erschossen wurden und das viele Demonstranten und Wiederstandleistende die in einem mehrstöckigen Haus vor ASOV-Truppen Zuflucht suchten bei lebendigen Leib verbrand sind, weil ASOV das Haus angesteckt hat?



Ich war zwar nicht angesprochen, aber - ich bestreite gar nichts. *Du* behauptest, also musst *Du* Belege liefern. Ansonsten diskutierst Du nicht, ansonsten schwurbelst und hetzt Du nur.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> (...)



Kurzfassung: nichts Genaues weiss man nicht. Das mag dem ueberschaubaren Enthusiasmus geschuldet sein, den die Ukraine bei der Aufklaerung an den Tag gelegt hat oder auch den Moeglichkeiten zur Aufklaerung. Egal an was es lag - nichts Genaues weiss man nicht. Einzelne Verbalkombatanten hier aber behaupten mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit, dass es "AZOV-Truppen" gewesen sein, die abschlachtend durch Odessas Strassen maeandert seien. Und da finde ich eine Nachfrage, woher diese Information kommt, durchaus angebracht?


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

@JePe
es ist nun  mal unbestritten so, dass in der Eskalationskette seit Maidan bis heute mit Sicherheit  sowohl von ukrainischer wie auch russischer und Separatistenseite unschöne Dinge gemacht wurden.

Unbedarft davon gibt es aber keinen einzigen validen Grund für Russland, deswegen einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.

Insofern sehe viele Dinge auch in der Ukraine als kritisch an, bewerte aber dies in der Argumentation stets als relativierender Kriegsgrund und eine Art Rechtfertigung pro Russland, die es faktisch nicht gibt.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne meine Ansichten schlidern.
> Deutschland und andere Staaten hätten niemals Waffen jeglicher Art der Ukraine senden dürfen.
> Denn mit den Waffenlieferungen nehmen wir indirekt Teil und somit klebt jenes Kriegsblut auch an beteiligte Staaten.
> Die Nato  macht alles nur noch schlimmer, wenn sie sich direkt einmischen würde.
> ...


Wären die Russen denn einmarschiert wenn die Ukraine voll mit US und NATO-Friedenstruppen wär ? 

Waffen sind die einzige Garantie und Sprache die wir gegen den Russen haben. Um eher man versteht wie man mit dem Russen zu sprechen hat um so besser.


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @JePe
> es ist nun  mal unbestritten so, dass in der Eskalationskette seit Maidan bis heute mit Sicherheit  sowohl von ukrainischer wie auch russischer und Separatistenseite unschöne Dinge gemacht wurden.



Ist es - fuer Dich und mich jedenfalls. Andere malen hier Bilder von Nazi©-Banden, die durchs Land marodieren, Haeuser anzuenden und Schuld an der Belagerung einer Stadt wie Mariupol sein sollen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @JePe
> es ist nun  mal unbestritten so, dass in der Eskalationskette seit Maidan bis heute mit Sicherheit  sowohl von ukrainischer wie auch russischer und Separatistenseite unschöne Dinge gemacht wurden.
> 
> Unbedarft davon gibt es aber keinen einzigen validen Grund für Russland, deswegen einen Angriffskrieg zu führen.
> ...



Wieso wird es automatisch von dir und vielen anderen als "Rechtfertigung pro Russland" gesehen, wenn Dinge zur Sprache gebracht werden, die im aktuellen medialen und politischen Diskurs (neutral formuliert) nicht vorkommen?

Ich bin ja vollkommen bei dir, dass es sich um einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg handelt, ich persönlich halte Putin für einen elenden W***ser, der nach Den Haag gehört. Trotzdem brauchen wir doch das ganze Bild, um einen Sachverhalt zu beurteilen. Und der Krieg, so schlimm er ist und der natürlich als oberste Priorität jetzt erstmal beendet werden muss, ist eben nicht einfach vom Himmel gefallen, sondern hat Hintergründe und Ursachen. Warum sollen wir nicht darüber sprechen? Wie ich schon mal schrieb: alles was wir hier gerade tun, ist doch sowieso nur wohlfeiles Gelaber und zynisch Armchair General Simulator Ukraine-Edition spielen.


----------



## compisucher (1. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wieso wird es automatisch von dir und vielen anderen als "Rechtfertigung pro Russland" gesehen, wenn Dinge zur Sprache gebracht werden, die im aktuellen medialen und politischen Diskurs (neutral formuliert) nicht vorkommen?


Im Gegenteil, ich begrüße es durchaus, dass man die Hintergründe des Konflikts analysiert. Es gibt da mit Sicherheit auch kein Schwarz-Weiss.
Ich wehre mich aber dagegen, dass es valide Gründe für den Krieg gibt - die gibt es einfach nicht.

Aktuell, abseits vom Mainstream, ausgerechnet aus Telegramm wird darüber philosophiert, warum die Ukraine ausgerechnet jetzt nun Dekrete erlässt, das die russische Sprache langfristig unterbunden wird.

Witziger Weise wird es in der ausländischen Presse verbreitet, nur bei uns nicht.








						Ukrainisches Parlament beschließt Gesetz gegen russische Sprache
					

Die Abgeordneten verabschiedeten die Novelle mit deutlicher Mehrheit




					www.derstandard.de
				



Bei 40% Russenanteil in der Bevölkerung keine deeskaliernde Maßnahme...

Das meinte ich z. B. weiter oben, dass zu uns als Allgemeinheit nur noch gefilterte Infos gelangen - Schlecht für eine Demokratie...


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei 40% Russenanteil in der Bevölkerung keine deeskaliernde Maßnahme...


Diese 40% scheinen jetzt auch nicht mehr viel mit Russland zu tun haben wollen...


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wieso wird es automatisch von dir und vielen anderen als "Rechtfertigung pro Russland" gesehen, wenn Dinge zur Sprache gebracht werden, die im aktuellen medialen und politischen Diskurs (neutral formuliert) nicht vorkommen?



Das habe ich so verkuerzt nicht getan. Nur werden ganz bestimmte Saeue immer wieder von ganz bestimmten Personen durchs Dorf getrieben und ohne Belege beizubringen in den Rang einer Wahrheit erhoben. Selbst in Deinen eigenen Quellen steht aber, dass die Faktenlage letztlich unklar ist.

B. dagegen schwurbelt von "AZOV-Truppen", die Haeuser angezuendet haben und konstruiert im naechsten Absatz dann ein "AZOV-Regime", dass uebrigens schuld am Leid der Einwohner Mariupols sei. Schuld am Leid der Einwohner Mariupols sind aber russische Invasoren.

Selbst wenn es belegt waere - und das ist es nicht -, scheint es mir fuer den aktuellen Krieg aber so oder so irrelevant zu sein. Die Nazi©-Banden sind nur das Feigenblatt um der eigenen Bevoelkerung zu erklaeren, warum im Rahmen einer militaerischen Spezial-Operation auf´s Brudervolk geschossen werden muesse. Wenn dennoch alle paar Seiten davon angefangen wird liegt dann eben der Verdacht nahe, dass es weniger ein Diskussionsbeitrag ist und mehr eine Nebelkerze. Die Frage lautet darum auch eher - warum springst Du darauf an?



compisucher schrieb:


> Aktuell, abseits vom Mainstream, ausgerechnet aus Telegramm wird darüber philosophiert, warum die Ukraine ausgerechnet jetzt nun Dekrete erlässt, das die russische Sprache langfristig unterbunden wird.



Der Artikel ist von 2019?


----------



## T-MAXX (1. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> In Deiner Welt haette vermutlich auch die Sowjetunion vor Deutschland kapitulieren sollen - denn dann waeren heute Kiew und Moskau deutsches Staatsgebiet und wuerden folglich auch kaum Krieg gegeneinander fuehren. Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen?!


Nein, du denkst in die falsche Richtung.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wären die Russen denn einmarschiert wenn die Ukraine voll mit US und NATO-Friedenstruppen wär ?
> 
> Waffen sind die einzige Garantie und Sprache die wir gegen den Russen haben. Um eher man versteht wie man mit dem Russen zu sprechen hat um so besser.


Es gab viele Faktoren, die zum jetzigen Ergebnis geführt hatten. Trotzdem hege ich keinerlei Groll gegen Russen oder Russland.. Russen sind Menschen wie wir alle auch sind. Russland ist nur ein Land/Gebiet wie Deutschland auf der Karte. Weil viele feindliche Gedanken hegen oder sich mit mitreißen lassen leidet die ganze Welt darunter und da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern. Ich kann zum Teil Putins Zug nachvollziehen.
Fakt ist aber das die Nato eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt und so eine reine Weste hat der Westen und die Nato auch nicht...


----------



## Tekkla (1. April 2022)

Unsereins bringt seinen Schrott zum Wertstoffhof. Unsere BMVg schickt den über 30 Jahre alten DDR Schrott ausm Lager in die Ukraine und nimmt dafür noch Geld. Irgendwie ist das erbärmlich für ein Land wie dem unseren.


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber das die Nato eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt


Nein, da trägt genau eine Person die Schuld dran. Ganz egal was vorher passiert ist, nichts rechtfertigt einen Angriffskrieg.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja deshalb, weil es eine Ente ist?


Die Sache ist, dass es nicht wirkich um Hunter Biden geht. Die Republikaner wollen ihm alles anhängen, besser gesagt Trumpisten. Er hat nachweislich bei der Vermittlung von Invesitionen von DoD (Department of Defense) in die Biolabore der Sicherheitsstufe 3 in der Ukraine maßgeblich mitgeholfen. Das gehörte zu seiner Tätigkeit als Unternehmer und ist auch kein Problem an sich. Das alles stellt keine Straftat dar.
Nun kommen wir zum heiklen Punkt. Warum sollte DoD in ein ziviles Projekt weit weg von den USA investieren? DoD hat übrigens die Finanzierung zugegeben. Es gibt in den USA zivile Mittel für die Investition mit ausreiched Geld für solche Projekte im Ausland, aber DoD war die Quelle in dem Fall.


----------



## Tekkla (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Witziger Weise wird es in der ausländischen Presse verbreitet, nur bei uns nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das haben wir auch schon vor seeeeehr vielen Seiten abgehandelt. Im Text steht dazu eine sehr interessante Passage...



> Die meisten Menschen in der Ukraine sprechen sowohl Ukrainisch als auch Russisch, der Osten und der Süden sind aber hauptsächlich russischsprachig.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Parlament beschloss das Gesetz einen Tag nachdem Moskau bekanntgegeben hatte, die Vergabe russischer Pässen an Bürger in der Ostukraine zu erleichtern.



Es waren damals übrigens die Russen, die das Ukrainisch bei Strafe verboten. Jetzt wird Ukrainisch wieder die primäre Amtssprache ohne das Russisch zu verbieten. Can u c da difference?


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nein, du denkst in die falsche Richtung.



Danke fuer den Hinweis. Leider hast Du es versaeumt mitzuteilen, welche Richtung die richtige ist.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> (...)



Kurzfassung auch hier: nix Handfestes, nur fancy Thesen und am Ende die unvermeidliche cui bono-Frage. Ich frage dann mal zurueck - warum sollte man Todesviren an der russischen Grenze entwickeln, wo die Gefahr entdeckt zu werden exponentiell hoeher ist als in irgendeiner Garage in Cleveland? Und dazu auch noch auf die Hilfe eines zivilen Unternehmens zurueckgreifen? Das muessten schon sehr talentarme Verschwoerer sein.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

@JePe ... die Quellen hatte ich beigefügt. Du musst sie nur lesen und dich auch irgendwann mal damit abfinden, dass nicht jedes Mal, wenn du etwas liest was nicht in dein Verständnis passt, die Quelle unseriös ist oder ein der Hinweis darauf Schwurbelei ist. Es gibt auf RT und auch in der TASS die klare Aussage, dass es Russlands Ziel ist, das alle ASOV-Kämpfer für ihr tun zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollen. Ich korrigiere, man möchte sie vor Gericht stellen. Mariupol wurde dabei explizit als Hochburg benannt. Meine Ableitung daraus ist keine Schwurbelei sondern gesunder Menschenverstand. Denn bisher habe ich noch nirgendswo gelesen, noch hat es ein Flüchtling berichtet, dass sich ASOV-Kämpfer ergeben haben. 
Weiterhin stelle ich zum wiederholten Male fest, dass du sämliche detaillierte Aussagen, welche nicht zu deiner Meinung passen, grundsätzlich vom Detail in die Pauschalität erhebst, um daraus wieder die üblichen mundtot- und totschlag-Phrasen zu generieren. Es ist passiert, was bisher schon passiert ist. Die Geschehnissen sind furchtbar, menschenverachtend und zur Verurteilen. Und die Zeche dafür "... zahlt die ganze Welt ...".

Übrigens, es gibt Neuigkeiten: 









						China: Präsident Xi warnt EU – „Nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen“ - WELT
					

Beim Gipfel zwischen der EU und China richtet der chinesische Staatschef Xi Jinping eine Warnung an die westliche Welt: Die „Spannungen“ zwischen Russland und der Ukraine dürften nicht angeheizt werden. Die EU wiederum warnte China vor einer Unterstützung des Kreml.




					www.welt.de
				




Können so viele Menschen sich irren?


----------



## Optiki (1. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Kurzfassung auch hier: nix Handfestes, nur fancy Thesen und am Ende die unvermeidliche cui bono-Frage. Ich frage dann mal zurueck - warum sollte man Todesviren an der russischen Grenze entwickeln, wo die Gefahr entdeckt zu werden exponentiell hoeher ist als in irgendeiner Garage in Cleveland? Und dazu auch noch auf die Hilfe eines zivilen Unternehmens zurueckgreifen? Das muessten schon sehr talentarme Verschwoerer sein.


Die Frage muss aber auch gestellt werden, warum die USA, die schon seit Jahres weiß, wie Putin tickt, sich so offensichtlich in die Ukraine einkauft. Hätten sie das Geld lieber über die EU verlagert, wäre es nicht so angreifbargewesen.

Mal davon abgesehen betreibt Russland vor allem Propaganda für die eigenen Leute und die fressen es liebend gern. 
Laut Analysen auf Twitter, erreicht diese Anti Biden/USA Propaganda auch zahlreichen Leute in den nicht West Staaten und ist somit nicht zu unterschätzen. 

Aktuell mache ich mir aber mehr Gedanken darüber, wer dieses Einsatz auf das Depot geflogen ist und vor allem aus welchen Beweggründen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Witziger Weise wird es in der ausländischen Presse verbreitet, nur bei uns nicht.


Das konnte man überall lesen, nur sollte man auch die Umstände kennen, denn neben Herrn Putin mit seiner Pass Politik, hat eben auch Viktor Orban das gleiche im Westen der Ukraine bei der ungarischen Minderheit gemacht, die haben davor alle ungarische Pässe bekommen.
Wenn ständig Leute von Außerhalb an "deinem" Staat rumzerren, weil sie der Meinung sind der gehört eher ihnen als dir (Ukrainer), die Russen aus wohl bekannteren Gründen, die Ungarn abgeleitet aus dem Vertrag von Trianon








						Vertrag von Trianon – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70VU_fOD134

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Trianon: Ein Friedensvertrag stiftet Unfrieden | MDR.DE
					

Am 04. Juni 1920 wurde der Vertrag von Trianon unterzeichnet. Für die Ungarn ist er bis heute ein nicht verheiltes Trauma. Rund zwei Drittel seines historischen Territoriums musste das Land damals abtreten.




					www.mdr.de
				




dann führt das zwangsläufig zu Unstimmigkeiten, und der eingekreiste/rumgezerrte Staat fängt sich eben auch an zu wehren. Hier in Deutschland wollen wir ja auch, dass sich spätesten die 3 Generation Einwanderer eher zu Deutschland bekennt. Die Ukraine macht da wesentlich heftigere Sachen durch als wir es jemals mit z.B. der Türkei getan haben und das stellt selbst Deutschland, gerade mit der Regierung Erdogan ebenfalls vor Probleme.
Ob jetzt dieses Gesetz der Weißheits letzter Schluss ist, bleibt dahin gestellt, aber das ein Land nun eher seine Sprache zur allgemeinen Leitsprache im eigenen Land machen will, dürfte wohl einleuchten, vor allen dingen, wenn ständig "Ansprüche dagegen" von Außen hereingetragen werden.


brooker schrieb:


> Übrigens, es gibt Neuigkeiten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Kracher des Tages!


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

Moment. Der Schutz von Minderheitensprachen kann doch nur für die gelten, die "historisch" in diesem Gebiet ansässig sind. In Deutschland z.B. Sorben, Friesen, Dänen, Sinti und Roma. Was nicht darunter fällt sind Sprachen von Gruppen, die z.B. erst im Zuge der Industralisierung dort hingekommen sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Moment. Der Schutz von Minderheitensprachen kann doch nur für die gelten, die "historisch" in diesem Gebiet ansässig sind. In Deutschland z.B. Sorben, Friesen, Dänen, Sinti und Roma. Was nicht darunter fällt sind Sprachen von Gruppen, die z.B. erst im Zuge der Industralisierung dort hingekommen sind.


Ist das eine allgemeine Definition von Minderheitensprachen und ab wann diese schützenswert sind?


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist das eine allgemeine Definition von Minderheitensprachen und ab wann diese schützenswert sind?


Ja. Siehe auch: https://www.aussiedlerbeauftragter....hgruppen/minderheiten-sprachgruppen-node.html
Oder Österreich betreffend: https://www.bundeskanzleramt.gv.at/themen/volksgruppen/europaische-sprachencharta.html


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber das die Nato eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt und so eine reine Weste hat der Westen und die Nato auch nicht...


Und du trägst eine Mitschuld wenn ich dem Typen der neben mir sitzt eine reinhaue weil dieser Mist den du schreibst mich so wütend macht oder?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Unsere BMVg schickt den über 30 Jahre alten DDR Schrott ausm Lager in die Ukraine und nimmt dafür noch Geld. Irgendwie ist das erbärmlich für ein Land wie dem unseren.


Öhm nö, so gar nicht, keine Ahnung wo du den Mist her hast.
Die Wahrheit:
BMVg hat diese SPz verkauft, an Schweden.
Schweden hat diese SPz verkauft, an ein privates Unternehmen aus Tschechien.
Dieses Unternehmen will die Panzer jetzt an die Ukraine verkaufen.
Aber dafür muss Deutschland zustimmen.





__





						Ukraine/Russland/NATO – der Sammler am 1. April – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Können so viele Menschen sich irren?


Der Scherz zum 1. April im WiPoWi?


----------



## Tekkla (1. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm nö, so gar nicht, keine Ahnung wo du den Mist her hast.


Jupp. Hatte nur die Livetickernews bei tagesschau.de gelesen. Im Artikel dazu wird so wie von dir dargestellt erklärt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Moment. Der Schutz von Minderheitensprachen kann doch nur für die gelten, die "historisch" in diesem Gebiet ansässig sind. In Deutschland z.B. Sorben, Friesen, Dänen, Sinti und Roma. Was nicht darunter fällt sind Sprachen von Gruppen, die z.B. erst im Zuge der Industralisierung dort hingekommen sind.


Das Problem ist doch hier, dass die russische Sprache wohl sehr lange zum Gebiet der Ukraine gehört und die ungarische Minderheit sich durch das pflegen ihrer Kultur und Sprache während der Sowjet Zeit, einen gewissen Protest und auch Eigenständigkeit gepflegt hat.
Die Ukraine ist ein recht junger Staat und muss seine "Identität" auch erst finden. Komischerweise ist das ganze erst nach dem Maidan eskaliert, weil man sich ja dort eher vom "Russischen" abgrenzen wollte, aus durchaus nachvollziehbaren Gründen, dann kam die Krim, der Donbass und die Pass Politik der Russen in der Ostukraine und dann auch noch Orban im Westen mit der ungarischen Minderheit und seiner Pass Politik, dazu dürfen Leute im ungarischen Fernsehen rauf und runter beten, dass die verlorenen Gebiete von Trianon, wohl doch eher zu Ungarn gehören sollten, auch wenn die zugehörige Partei nur 4% der Wähler repräsentiert, bekommt sie ungewohnt viel Fernsehzeit in Ungarn.

Das das Alles beim ukrainischen Staat und der "Stamm" Bevölkerung nicht wirklich auf Gegenliebe stößt, ist doch wohl einleuchtend!
Wenn es die o.g. Probleme/Ansprüche von Außen nicht geben würde, bin ich fest davon überzeugt, das die Ukraine mit Minderheitensprachen und auch Rechten, wesentlich entspannter umgehen würde, nur gebrannte Kinder scheuen halt das Feuer.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es gibt auf RT und auch in der TASS die klare Aussage


Sehr überzeugend.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ....


Du kannst das abtun, als wäre es nix. Ich bin damit nicht einverstanden. Department of Defense hat in der Ukraine nichts zu suchen. Wir machen es Englisch, let's agree to disagree.


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @JePe ... die Quellen hatte ich beigefügt.



Aehm, Nein? Fuer Deine Behauptung, dass Menschen vor "AZOV-Truppen" Zuflucht gesucht haben, das anschliessend von denselben "AZOV-Truppen" angezuendet wurde, hast Du exakt Null Belege angefuehrt?

Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch wieder so eine Definitionssache und bezeichnet der Kremlin mit "AZOV-Truppen" ja Ausserirdische vom Planeten Flubusterdabums. Ganz ausschliessen wuerde ich es nicht wollen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du kannst das abtun, als wäre es nix. Ich bin damit nicht einverstanden. Department of Defense hat in der Ukraine nichts zu suchen.



Das ist dann aber Deine private Meinung - und die alleine bedingt noch keine mediale Aufmerksamkeit (und dass Du die vermisst stand am Anfang der Diskussion).



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir machen es Englisch, let's agree to disagree.



Kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

China hat bisher noch nicht den Angriffskrieg Russlands verurteilt.
Deswegen macht die EU jetzt Druck: EU drängt China zu Kurswechsel gegenüber Russland
Aber mehr als Mahnungen werden es wohl nicht sein. Da die EU sich keine ernsthaften Sanktionen gegen China leisten kann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> China hat bisher noch nicht den Angriffskrieg Russlands verurteilt.
> Deswegen macht die EU jetzt Druck: EU drängt China zu Kurswechsel gegenüber Russland
> Aber mehr als Mahnungen werden es wohl nicht sein. Da die EU sich keine ernsthaften Sanktionen gegen China leisten kann.


Bei China ist gerade die Kacke am Dampfen wegen der Lockdowns dort vor Ort. Sie kriegen es nicht hin, eigesperrten Leuten in Qarantäne mit Lebensmitteln zu versorgen (Shanghai). Es gibt Unruhen und Aufstände.


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2022)

Schlimm aktuell, überall Wirtschaftskrise ala Inflation usw und überall Unruhen, Epidemien, wo soll das alles noch hinführen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2022)

Nur die Ruhe, geht vorbei.
Die frühen 20er Jahre vor 100 Jahren waren weitaus schlimmer was Inflation etc betrifft.

Topic:

Die Schlacht um Kiew ist scheinbar vorbei und die Russen sind offenbar aus der gesamten Oblast raus.
Krass.

Was jetzt? Sichern was man erreicht hat?


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Sichern was man erreicht hat?


Würde ich so machen. Kiew ist ja quasi das Herz der Ukraine.

Die brauchen auf jeden Fall auch noch mehr Luftabwehr.


----------



## Lotto (1. April 2022)

Die Dönerläden hier erhöhen nun auch die Preise (nachdem sie schon wegen Corona erhöht hatten). Jetzt kostet nen normaler Döner 6 Euro. vor Corona und Ukraine-Krise waren es 4,50 Euro. Mal eben ein schlappes Plus von 33%. Dazu Gas um +50% (bevor Putin losmarschiert ist, d.h. das wird nochmal teuer), Strom +25%, Benzin knapp 20%, Brötchen beim Bäcker hier um die Ecke +12% (bisher da kommt sicher noch was), Fitness-Studios erhöhen teilweise die Beiträge um 100%, die Liste ist endlos...keine Ahnung wie die Ifo auf 6-7% Inflation kommt...muss auf jeden Fall nen seltsamer Warenkorb sein.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

Nochmals zur Info, der wahre Grund für die franz. Revolution war der Zeitpunkt, wo sich die Normalsterblichen kein Brot mehr leisten konnten. Wir haben eine Generations voller Snowflakes, die nie in richtigen Schwierigkeiten steckten. Da reicht weitaus weniger um alles aus dem Ruder zu bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Luftabwehr




Wenn du Luft abwehren willst mach das Fenster zu, ansonsten heißt das Flugabwehr😁


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Aehm, Nein? Fuer Deine Behauptung, dass Menschen vor "AZOV-Truppen" Zuflucht gesucht haben, das anschliessend von denselben "AZOV-Truppen" angezuendet wurde, hast Du exakt Null Belege angefuehrt?



Nette Geschichte, die du mir mal wieder unterjubel möchtest. Wo hast du das her? Klingt dramatorisch wertig 


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ausschreitungen in Odessa am 2. Mai 2014 – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davon habe ich geschrieben. Unterschiedliche Quellen berichten davon. Aber die Einordnung dieser Beiträge wurde von dir bereits vorgenommen.

Wieder ein Beispiel für: was mir nocht passt, zerrede ich - Quelle unserös, nicht bewiesen, zu wenig Details usw. .


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei China ist gerade die Kacke am Dampfen wegen der Lockdowns dort vor Ort. Sie kriegen es nicht hin, eigesperrten Leuten in Qarantäne mit Lebensmitteln zu versorgen (Shanghai). Es gibt Unruhen und Aufstände.


... habe ich was verpasst? Shanghai ist China?

Wo gibt es Unruhen und Aufstände?


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... habe ich was verpasst? Shanghai ist China?
> 
> Wo gibt es Unruhen und Aufstände?


Die zensierte Variante:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o3S33ff5DUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was wohl eigentlich abgeht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jQkfCoCAdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eg1FmHagg7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5HSFa39uNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... habe ich was verpasst? Shanghai ist China?


Das steht eigentlich nicht zur Debatte, oder?^^



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


An dem Geländer (1:22) stand ich auch schon...schade, das Bürger aus Natostaaten in China nicht (mehr?) gern gesehen sind...


----------



## T-MAXX (1. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und du trägst eine Mitschuld wenn ich dem Typen der neben mir sitzt eine reinhaue weil dieser Mist den du schreibst mich so wütend macht oder?


Du meinst du wärst im Glauben das die Nato alles richtig gemacht hatte?
Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Intension.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2022)

Ach, hier stand  naives Geschwafel. Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## JePe (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Unterschiedliche Quellen berichten davon.



Der von Dir verlinkte Wikipedia-Artikel berichtet allerhand - aber davon, dass "AZOV-Truppen" wie von Dir behauptet ein Gewerkschaftsgebaeude in Odessa angezuendet haetten, berichtet er nicht. Die Urheberschaft des Brandes ist letztlich ungeklaert - was Dich aber nicht davon abhaelt, unverdrossen Deine Geschichte vom Naziputschmob, garniert mit Leckerchen wie den Maidan-Millionen und kruden Thesen ueber Biowaffenlabore als Gruss aus der Giftkueche, wieder und wieder zu erzaehlen und damit den russischen Ueberfall auf ein Nachbarland etwas weniger nach Krieg und etwas mehr nach ... ich weiss nicht. Einem Polizeieinsatz aussehen zu lassen?

Vielleicht sollte ich mich aber auch nicht beklagen und es als zivilisatorischen Fortschritt werten, dass die Russen diesmal Hoheitszeichen tragen.

Ansonsten gilt, was ich gesagt habe: selbst wenn es erwiesen waere - und das ist es nicht! -, waere es ein ausschliesslich ukrainisches Problem, weil es auf deren Hoheitsgebiet passiert ist. Den russischen Ueberfall rechtfertigt es ganz sicher nicht. Weshalb die Frage bleibt, warum Leute wie Du nicht muede werden, diese Raeuberpiustole hervorzuholen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh welch Blasphemie,
> die Ukrainer erdreisten/wagen sich ein Treibstofflager auf russischen Gebiet anzugreifen, wie empörend.
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist ein "Russland ist unfähig, den eigenen Luftraum zu schützen" gar kein so naheliegendes Statement eines russischen Offiziellen. In anderen Kriegen hat man eher das Gegenteil: Diejenigen, bei denen was in die Luft fliegt, behaupten es wäre ein Unfall gewesen und diejenigen, die gar nicht in der Macht sein scheinen, Angriffe zu starten, behaupten, sie wären die größten.

Was mich zur Frage bringt: Seit wann hat die Ukraine überhaupt (wieder) die Möglichkeit, Lufteinsätze über feindliches Territorium, das ja derzeit schon ein Stück südlich der russischen Grenze beginnt, durchzuführen?




compisucher schrieb:


> low-level lässt sich durch nichts ersetzen
> Wenn da gute Piloten sind und die in Buschhöhe (10-15 m) anfliegen haste selbst mit dem besten Radar der Welt kaum eine Chance, die zu entdecken. Das Radarecho von sich im Wind bewegenden Bäumen ist nahezu gleich einem Heli mit 100 km/h.
> Nur wenn er Hoovert (also in der Luft steht), kann man mit den Dopplereffekt, die nahezu Schallschnellen Rotationsbewegungen der Rotorblätter dedektieren.



Das "nur" sitzt falscht: Nicht "nur wenn er schwebt" kann man ihn via Dopplereffekte erkennen, sondern wenn er schwebt, dann kann man ihn "nur via Dopplereffekte" erkennen. Aber zum einen sollte das bei modernen Radaranlagen doch eigentlich gar kein Problem sein, Doppler auszuwerten ist allgemein eine sehr gute Idee, und zum anderen steht er ja gar nicht still. "Befehlshaber, wir haben da zwei 200 km/h schnelle Bäume auf dem Schirm und von wachhabenden Soldaten an der geschlossenen Front kam vor einigen paar Minuten die Meldung, dass feindliche Hubschrauber übergefolgen sind." "Packt die Sägen aus."

So würde ich mir das jedenfalls in einer Armee mit funktionierender Verteidigung vorstellen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Beide Seiten verwenden gleiche Typen. Das macht selbst die klassische Identifizierung per Auge von Karl Arsch vom Dienst schwierig. Vorallem wenn keine Infos vorliegen, wann und wo die eigenen sind und man nicht auf jedes fliegende Objekt schießt, um Friendly Fire zu vermeiden.



Der Angriff erfolgte ein Stück hinter dem Kampfgebiet. Da sollten eigene Truppen weder an der Graßnarbe schnüffeln noch IFF abgeschaltet haben. Wenn beides doch zutrifft - feuer frei. Einzig die Meldung von der Front könnte ausgefallen sein, wenn bei visueller Ortung im Dunkeln falsch zugeordnet wurde.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist noch mehr russisches Narrativ und pure russische Propaganda, es gab 2014 einen von Russland mit russischen Soldaten initiierten "Bürgerkrieg", russische Soldaten gegen Ukrainer, alles andere sind halt Ammenmärchen und russische Propaganda.
> Man ist deshalb sauer auf russischer Seite, weil diese Leute eben Widerstand geleistet haben.



Wie kommst du darauf: "es gab 2014 einen von Russland mit russischen Soldaten initiierten "Bürgerkrieg", russische Soldaten gegen Ukrainer, alles andere sind halt Ammenmärchen und russische Propaganda."?

Wer sagt denn oder legt fest, dass es erst 2014 angefangen hat? Meine Warnehmung ist, dass es mit dem Zerfall der UdSSR bereits begonnen hat.

"Obama hat zugegeben, dass die USA an den Verhandlungen für einen Machtwechsel in der Ukraine mitgewirkt haben. Im Klartext bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass man den Sturz des demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Viktor Janukowitsch betrieben hat."

"Vor Mitgliedern des Washingtoner National Press Club erklärte Victoria Nuland, als Staatssekretärin im US-Außenministerium für Europa und Eurasien zuständig, im Dezember 2013: Seit die Ukraine 1991 unabhängig wurde, haben die Vereinigten Staaten über fünf Milliarden Dollar investiert, um der Ukraine in Notlagen und bei anderen Dingen zu helfen. Das ist der Code für Regierungswechsel."

"Nuland war Obamas Kontaktperson, als es vergangenes Jahr darum ging, die Gewalt auf dem Maidan anzufachen. Sie ließ sich in flagranti erwischen, wie sie zum Umsturz drängte, denn ihr Gespräch mit dem amerikanischen Botschafter in der Ukraine, Geoffrey Pyatt, wurde mitgeschnitten. Es waren die atlantischen Mächte, allen voran die USA, die seit dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion den Plan verfolgten, die Ukraine aus dem russischen Einflussbereich herauszulösen, um die Wiederentstehung Russlands als möglichen Rivalen für alle Zeit zu unterbinden."

Quellen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-10994874

Korrektur: ich muss meine Aussage zu den 9 Milliarden USD korrigieren. Es waren nur über 5 Milliarden. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.



brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben? Du bestreitest, dass im Donbass prorussische Demonstranten von ASOV-Truppe angegriffen wurden? Du streitest ab, dass Demonstranten erschossen wurden und das viele Demonstranten und Wiederstandleistende die in einem mehrstöckigen Haus vor ASOV-Truppen Zuflucht suchten bei lebendigen Leib verbrand sind, weil ASOV das Haus angesteckt hat?





JePe schrieb:


> Ist es - fuer Dich und mich jedenfalls. Andere malen hier Bilder von Nazi©-Banden, die durchs Land marodieren, Haeuser anzuenden und Schuld an der Belagerung einer Stadt wie Mariupol sein sollen.



Hier wieder ein gutes Beispiel, wie gezielt Aussagen manipuliert und pauschalisiert dargestellt werden. Oben findet man meine Aussage und direkt darunter was daraus mit gefühlter Methode daraus gemacht wird.


JePe schrieb:


> ... damit den russischen Ueberfall auf ein Nachbarland etwas weniger nach Krieg und etwas mehr nach ... ich weiss nicht. Einem Polizeieinsatz aussehen zu lassen?



Darum geht es mir nicht, sondern das wird mir hier lediglich unterstellt. Ich möchte nur aufzeigen was in der Ukraine alles passiert. Und da die westlichen Medien gefühlt teilweise nur Auszüge oder machmal nicht über meiner Meinung nach wichtige Geschehnisse berichten, versuche ich es darzustellen, damit ein Gesamtbild entstehen kann.



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mich aber auch nicht beklagen und es als zivilisatorischen Fortschritt werten, dass die Russen diesmal Hoheitszeichen tragen.



Das sollte die russischen Soldaten zumindestens als solche erkennbar machen, sodass die UKA nicht ausversehen auf Zivilisten schießt. Auch sollte damit klar sein, dass gefangene Soldaten der RA gemäß Kriegsrecht behandelt werden müssen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt, was ich gesagt habe: selbst wenn es erwiesen waere - und das ist es nicht! -, waere es ein ausschliesslich ukrainisches Problem, weil es auf deren Hoheitsgebiet passiert ist.


Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist dich wieder eine ganz klassische Doppelmoral. Entweder die UN und vergleichbare Organisation klagen alles an und man schickt bei jedem Verstoß UN Truppen oder es handelt sich dabei nur um ein Machtmittel einer Intressensgemeinschaft. Ich hoffe, dass dem nicht so ist!




JePe schrieb:


> Den russischen Ueberfall rechtfertigt es ganz sicher nicht. Weshalb die Frage bleibt, warum Leute wie Du nicht muede werden, diese Raeuberpiustole hervorzuholen?



Ich habe mehrfach zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass egal was zu diesem Krieg geführt hat, ich diesen nicht beführworte. Also was möchtest du mir hier nun wieder in den Mund legen?

Weiterhin habe ich ausgeführt, dass die Ursachen für diesen Krieg meiner Meinung nach nicht nur bei WlaPu zu suchen sind, sondern das die westliche Interessengemeinschaft insbesondere die NATO unter Schirmherrschaft der USA mit ihrem Tun bewusst oder unbewusst mit Ihren Aktionen im Bereich der NATO-Osterweiterungen Reaktionen durch Russland hervorgerufen haben. Aktion und Reaktion, wer aggiert der steuert ist die alte Regel. Diese Ausführungen passen dem ein oder anderem hier nicht und deshalb wird versucht, egal was geschrieben wird, dieses zu zerreden und ein Feindbild aufzubauen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Quelle: https://m.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mehr/*Meinung/Lesermeinung*/Nicht-nur-Nuland


Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Quelle: https://m.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mehr/Meinung/Lesermeinung/Nicht-nur-Nuland


Ich lese da: "Lesermeinung".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






brooker schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf: "es gab 2014 einen von Russland mit russischen Soldaten initiierten "Bürgerkrieg", russische Soldaten gegen Ukrainer, alles andere sind halt Ammenmärchen und russische Propaganda."?


Hast du die ganze Zeit unter einem Stein verbracht? Russland hat nicht nur grüne Männchen auf die Krim zur Annexion geschickt, sondern auch in die Seperatistengebiete inkl. militärischen (Groß-)Gerät. Die Boing der malaysischen Fluglinie wurde ebenso von einem Flugabwehrsystem der russischen Armee, stationiert in den Seperatistengebieten, abgeschossen.


----------



## brooker (1. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?





Poulton schrieb:


> Ich lese da: "Lesermeinung".



Hier bitte schön: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-10994874


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> hier bitte schön: https://www.politifact.com/factchec...-states-spent-5-billion-ukraine-anti-governm/


Einen Link bringen und diesen nicht lesen?


> Contrary to claims, the United States did not spend $5 billion to incite the rebellion in Ukraine.


Aber manch einer hackt sich halt gerne selbst ins Bein oder wie es in dem Link passend heißt:


> We rate the claim Pants on Fire.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> hier bitte schön: https://www.politifact.com/factchec...-states-spent-5-billion-ukraine-anti-governm/


Und die Seite widerspricht der Ursprungsbehauptung


> Our ruling
> 
> Contrary to claims, the United States did not spend $5 billion to incite the rebellion in Ukraine.
> 
> That’s a distorted understanding of remarks given by a State Department official. She was referring to money spent on democracy-building programs in Ukraine since it broke off from the Soviet Union in 1991.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass es nicht wirkich um Hunter Biden geht. Die Republikaner wollen ihm alles anhängen, besser gesagt Trumpisten. Er hat nachweislich bei der Vermittlung von Invesitionen von DoD (Department of Defense) in die Biolabore der Sicherheitsstufe 3 in der Ukraine maßgeblich mitgeholfen.



Nö. Er war Gründer (aber nicht mehr aktives Mitglied) einer Firma, die einen Minderheitenanteil an einer anderen Firma hatte, welche zwischen DoD und Biolaboren vermittelt hat.



> Nun kommen wir zum heiklen Punkt. Warum sollte DoD in ein ziviles Projekt weit weg von den USA investieren?



Dass das DoD irgendwo mit drin hängt, ist keineswegs ungewöhnlich: Überall da, wo in Deutschland vorgetäuschter Antimilitarismus herrscht, zellebrieren die USA grundlos ihre Streitkräfte. Seit dieser Woche ist das DoD z.B. auch dafür zuständig, die Produktion von Batterieauto-Akkus anzukurbeln. Hat rein gar nichts mit Verteidigung zu tun, wird aber einfach als "strategisch wichtig" deklariert und schon kann man diese Wirtschaftssubvention im riesiegen Verteidigungsetat verstecken. (Jemals gefragt, wie die USA auf ihre 3% Rüstungsausgaben kommen? Unter anderem in dem sie alles mögliche als Rüstung deklarieren, was bei uns meilenweit am Verteidigungsminister vorbei investiert wird.)

In dem Fall war es wohl eher Entwicklungshilfe, wobei der Ursprung immerhin Verteidigungsbezug hatte: Einige dieser Sicherheitslabore haben zu Sowjetzeiten tatsächlich an Biowaffen geforscht. Das da nichts in die falsche Hände gerät, nachdem Russland die Kontrolle über ehemals unterdrückte verlor, war natürlich im Interesse des DoD und als eine der Garantiemächte zur territorialen Integrität der Ukraine bestanden auch direkte Beziehungen zwischen USA und Ukraine. Dieser Kontakt aus den 90ern blieb dann halt erhalten, als die Ukraine die Verknüpfung zwischen "wir haben Hochsicherheitsbiolabore" und "wir bräuchten mal richtig gute Labore für die Gesundheitsversorgung und medizinische Forschung" gezogen hat.

(Soweit jedenfalls die komplett harmlose Sicht auf die Dinge. Falls wirklich weiterhin waffennahe Forschung betrieben worden wäre, würde das in der natürlich eh nicht auftauchen, und da zumindest die Abwehr solcher Waffen für alle interessant und durchaus legitim ist, würde ich den Teil nicht komplett ausschließen, sondern offen lassen. Aber Fakt ist, dass es keinerlei Anzeichen für weitere Forschung mit biologischen Kampfstoffen, erst recht nicht an deren Entwicklung, gibt und das alle Anschuldigungen diesbezüglich aus Quellen kommen, die bereits in der Vergangenheit mit systematischer Verbreitung von Lügen aufgefallen sind und die in diesem Fall bezüglich der sehr wohl nachvollziehbaren Verwicklung Bidens erneut lügen. Und Lügnern sollte man nichts glauben. Bei systematischen Lügnern sogar zum Gegenteil tendieren.)


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Du meinst du wärst im Glauben das die Nato alles richtig gemacht hatte?


Hast du es noch immer nicht gerafft? 
Wenn Putin ein Problem mit der NATO hat muss er das mit NATO Staaten klären und nicht mit 
Staaten die nichts mit der NATO zu tun haben.
Hat mein Beispiel nicht gereicht?
Ich kann mir 100 Kindergartenkinder suchen, 99 würden das was du nicht raffst locker verstehen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Da kann munter mitkämpfen, wer gerade Lust hat, andere "über den Jordan zu schicken".


Eigentlich stecken die Ukrainer genau deswegen jeden der kommt in eine Uniform damit gewisse Rechte und Pflichten gelten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "nur" sitzt falscht: Nicht "nur wenn er schwebt" kann man ihn via Dopplereffekte erkennen, sondern wenn er schwebt, dann kann man ihn "nur via Dopplereffekte" erkennen.


Öhm nö
Du siehst die Kiste auch ohne Dopplereffekt


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2022)

Heute soll es einen erneuten Evakuierungsversuch in der Stadt Mariupol geben: Etwa 160.000 Zivilisten sollen noch in Mariupol festsitzen . Nachdem der gestrige abgebrochen wurde.

Hoffentlich ist der erfolgreich.


----------



## T-MAXX (2. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du es noch immer nicht gerafft?
> Wenn Putin ein Problem mit der NATO hat muss er das mit NATO Staaten klären und nicht mit
> Staaten die nichts mit der NATO zu tun haben.
> Hat mein Beispiel nicht gereicht?
> Ich kann mir 100 Kindergartenkinder suchen, 99 würden das was du nicht raffst locker verstehen.


Bleib mal auf dem Teppich und sachlich.
Ich verstehe durchaus deine Intensionen, nur teile ich sie nicht vollständig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eigentlich stecken die Ukrainer genau deswegen jeden der kommt in eine Uniform damit gewisse Rechte und Pflichten gelten.


Danach schaut es aber nicht aus...









						Ukraine sortiert ausländische Kämpfer streng aus
					

Im Angesicht der militärischen Übermacht der russischen Invasoren ruft die Ukraine früh nach Freiwilligen, die für das Land kämpfen sollen. Tausende aus aller Welt strömen herbei. Doch nicht jeder kann einfach Söldner an der Front werden. Alter, Sprache und Kampferfahrung müssen stimmen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## JePe (2. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)



Tatsaechlich umfasste das BTRP bis 2014 sogar Russland selbst. Radio Moskau weiss also recht genau, was der Zweck des Programms ist.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Danach schaut es aber nicht aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gemeint war vermutlich "jeder, der grundsätzlich in Frage kommt".

Der Hauptpunkt ist ja der, dass ausländische Kämpfer im Sold der Ukraine nicht als eingebundene Freischärlergruppen auftreten, sondern in jeder Beziehung Teil der offiziellen Streitkräfte mit allen Rechten,  aber auch Pflichten werden. Sie sind also disziplinarisch komplett integriert und wenn sie Mist bauen, wäre der ukrainische Staat verantwortlich und könnte sich nicht herausreden, ein Privatunternehmen hätte Mist gebaut. Dementsprechend liegt auch die Messlatte für die Anwerbung sehr hoch.

Das ist allerdings auch ein angenehmer Kontrast zu Gruppe Wagner und wie sie alle heißen. Denn dort ist das übliche Verfahren der Auftraggeber, dem Contractor den Laufpass zu geben, wenn er Mist baut, um dem politischen Fallout zu entgehen, jedoch die selben Leute gleich darauf unter neuer Firmierung wieder einzustellen. Und mehr noch, solche Konstellationen verleiten dazu, die Söldner _gezielt_ mit Aufgaben zu betrauen, von denen man bereits im Vorfeld weiß, das es politischen Fallout geben wird.

Ich finde es ausgesprochen positiv, dass sich die Ukraine diese Option bewusst verbaut, sich also zwingt, bezüglich ihrer Söldner sauber zu bleiben. Die strengen Kriterien mögen dann zwar für einige Bewerber enttäuschend sein, sorgen aber insgesamt dann doch dafür, dass man gerade aufgrund dieser Arbeitsbedingungen eine Vielzahl an hochwertigen Bewerbern hat und daraus auch noch die Sahne abschöpfen darf. Selbst fragwürdige einheimische Milizen werden nicht Teil der Streitkäfte, sondern  allenfalls als Teil der Nationalgarde dem Innenministerium unterstellt, damit sie einigermaßen unter Kontrolle sind und nicht frei marodieren.

Und mit dieser Mischung aus motivierten einheimischen Soldaten und professionellen Söldnern ist man dann - wie die Ergebnisse zeigen - auch gut aufgestellt gegen eine Übermacht, die sich allerdings aus lustlosen Berufssoldaten, komplett verpeilten Wehrpflichtigen und dubiosen Mietlingen zusammensetzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gemeint war vermutlich "jeder, der grundsätzlich in Frage kommt".


Es laß sich nur anders.

Die ukraine hat den angriff auf ein russisches öl-depot dementiert.









						Ukraine dementiert Angriff auf Treibstoffdepot in Russland
					

Moskau hat einen Luftangriff auf das Öldepot im russischen Belgorod gemeldet und ukrainische Hubschrauber dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Kiew weist die Schuld zurück. Unabhängige Angaben zu dem Vorfall gibt es bislang nicht.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

@Olstyle und @Poulton ... ja sorry, mir ist da gestern in der Eile ein Fehler unterlaufen. Bitte um Entschuldigung.

Link wurde vom Autor nachträglich entfernt. Danke für den Hinweis.

Victoria Nuland's Admits Washington Has Spent $5 Billion to "Subvert Ukraine" - YouTube

Zitat: 7:30 min "Seit der Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine im Jahr 1991 haben die Vereinigten Staaten die Ukrainer beim Aufbau demokratischer Fähigkeiten und Institutionen unterstützt, indem sie die Bürgerbeteiligung und gute Regierungen fördern, die überall Voraussetzungen sind, um ihre europäischen Bestrebungen zu erreichen. Wir haben über 5 Milliarden Dollar investiert, um die Ukraine bei diesen und anderen Zielen zu unterstützen, die eine wohlhabende und demokratische Ukraine sichern werden."


Ukraine: Fünf Milliarden Dollar für eine Revolution? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Optiki (2. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> die sich allerdings aus lustlosen Berufssoldaten, komplett verpeilten Wehrpflichtigen und dubiosen Mietlingen zusammensetzt.


Wir sollten sie nicht zu sehr runter spielen, sie haben auch gut ausgebildete Einheiten und eine Menge Material, vor allem können sie jetzt einfach mal ihre ganze Angriffstruppe austauschen und nochmal neuen Anlauf nehmen, während die  ukrainischen Einheiten damit beschäftigt sind, die Leichen rund um Kiev zu bergen und die Gebiete zu sichern. Sie werden es wohl auch nicht mehr schaffen Mariupol zu retten.

Die Ukraine wird ebenfalls zahlreichen Soldaten verloren haben und wenn Mariupol fällt, werden auch dort noch zahlreiche Einheiten vernichtet werden, gut ausgebildete Soldaten, welche nicht einfach durch Reservisten oder normale Bürger ersetzt werden können. Mal davon abgesehen, wird es die Stadt sein, welche das russische Propaganda Spiel nochmal extrem anheizen wird.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass niemand Putin aufhalten wird, weder aus seinen direkten Reihen, noch aus dem Volk heraus, dann werden sie nochmal mit voller Wucht angreifen.

Da können wir nur hoffen, dass die West Staaten noch genug Ausrüstung vorher liefern können und die Russen weiterhin mit so schlechter Führung vorgehen.

Anscheinend haben die Russen wirklich einfach aus schlechter Führung heraus, vermeidliche Eliteeinheiten einfach so in den ersten Tagen verheizt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chwUmbOTjPU:301

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe einfach mal für die Angehörigen dieser Soldaten, sie haben in ihrer Telegramm Gruppe nicht das Video vom Schlachtfeld gesehen, welches zahlreich geteilt wurde.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda


Wenn soetwas wie der Blaue Bote die Infoquellen sind...




__





						Jens Bernert – Psiram
					






					www.psiram.com
				











						Gefahr für den „öffentlichen Meinungsprozess“? Medienanstalt untersagt Blog-Eintrag | Übermedien
					

Seit einem Jahr gilt für Nachrichtenmedien im Netz eine journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht. Klingt gut, wirft aber viele Fragen auf.




					uebermedien.de
				



Aber bestimmt nur wieder "_in der Eile ein Fehler unterlaufen_".



brooker schrieb:


> Zitat: 7:30 min "Seit der Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine im Jahr 1991 haben die Vereinigten Staaten die Ukrainer beim Aufbau demokratischer Fähigkeiten und Institutionen unterstützt, indem sie die Bürgerbeteiligung und gute Regierungen fördern, die überall Voraussetzungen sind, um ihre europäischen Bestrebungen zu erreichen. Wir haben über 5 Milliarden Dollar investiert, um die Ukraine bei diesen und anderen Zielen zu unterstützen, die eine wohlhabende und demokratische Ukraine sichern werden."


Und weiter? Wo ist die angeblich große Weltverschwörung und der schlagende Beweis, für einen angeblichen durch die NATO initiierten (Nazi-)Putsch in der Ukraine?


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir sollten sie nicht zu sehr runter spielen, sie haben auch gut ausgebildete Einheiten und eine Menge Material, *vor allem können sie jetzt einfach mal ihre ganze Angriffstruppe austauschen *und nochmal neuen Anlauf nehmen, während die ukrainischen Einheiten damit beschäftigt sind, die Leichen rund um Kiev zu bergen und die Gebiete zu sichern.


Wie kommst du darauf?
Sie können viele der jetzt fertig werdenden Wehrpflichtigen (gestern) verpflichten, deren Kampfwert sagen wir mal fragwürdig ist, alles andere können sie nicht ersetzen (Offiziere, Unteroffiziere, Zeitsoldaten),  außer sie entblößen rücksichtslos ihre Grenzen und andere Standorte mit Konflktherden. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass sich gerade alle Soldaten der russischen Armee darum reißen in der Ukraine eingesetzt zu werden, dementsprechend dürfte die Motivation sein.
Dazu müsen sie erstmal das verlorenen Material ersetzen, plus genügend Nachschub und Munition heranschaffen und ihre Führungs- und Logistik Probleme können sie gar nicht lösen, höchstens versuchen mit Aushilfen zu kompensieren.
Gerade für Vorstöße in der Ostukraine (Raum), brauchen sie vor allen dingen Fahrzeuge für die Logistik und den Nachschub, weil die Eisenbahnen und deren Knotenpunkte alle in ukrainischer Hand sind.
Die Ausstattung mit LKW war schon vor dem Krieg bei der russischen Armee knapp/beschränkt, nach den Verlusten, dürfte echter Mangel herrrschen, den sie eben nicht auf die schnelle kompensiert bekommen, außer sie machen sich anderswo richtig schwach.


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn soetwas wie der Blaue Bote die Infoquellen sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... war ne reine Quellenangabe für den Link.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und weiter? Wo ist die angeblich große Weltverschwörung und der schlagende Beweis, für einen angeblichen durch die NATO initiierten (Nazi-)Putsch in der Ukraine?



Von Weltverschwörung und Naziputsch schreibst du. Ich nicht!
Hier ist die Quelle und der Nachweis dafür, dass die USA 5 Milliarden USD in die UKR investiert haben. 

Sind Quelle und Nachweis akzeptiert?


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> außer sie entblößen rücksichtslos ihre Grenzen und andere Standorte mit Konflktherden.











						London: Bis zu 2000 russische Soldaten aus Georgien in die Ukraine
					

Russland verstärkt sich laut London im Ukraine-Krieg mit Soldaten, die in Georgien stationiert waren. Laut den britischen Geheimdiensten war dies nicht geplant.




					www.nau.ch
				



Tun sie


brooker schrieb:


> Nimmst du bzw. die restlichen Damen und Herren die Quelle und den Nachweis an?


Weißt du, @Poulton ist kein Fan der USA und NATO und wenn er dir sagt, dass du unbegründete Vorwürfe postest dann postest du wirklich Mist.


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2022)

@ Sparanus

Das mit den Soldaten aus Georgien wusste ich, wenn die Truppenanzahl der Realität entspricht, ist das nicht gerade viel, es sind höchstens zwei frische (Kampfkraft) Brigaden, wie ihre Ausrüstung ist (Logistik) wissen wir nicht.
Auf alle Fälle dauert es m.A. nach Monate bis sie die angeschlagenen Brigaden aus dem Norden mit den jetzt ferig gewordenen Wehrpflichtigen wieder aufgefüllt haben und ihre Offiziere und Unteroffiziere ersetzt haben. Wenn sie sie diese Truppen nicht trainieren, sondern einfach in den Einsatz werfen, werden sich die Ukrainer freuen.
Soweit ich es gelesen habe, haben die Ukrainer rund um Kiew 9 Brigaden im Einsatz, davon werden sicherlich einige dann auch im Süden und Osten auftauchen.


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du, @Poulton ist kein Fan der USA und NATO und wenn er dir sagt, dass du unbegründete Vorwürfe postest dann postest du wirklich Mist.



Es geht hier um die Akzeptanz der Quelle und um die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage mit Bezug auf diese Quelle.


Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparanus
> 
> Das mit den Soldaten aus Georgien wusste ich, wenn die Truppenanzahl der Realität entspricht, ist das nicht gerade viel, es sind höchstens zwei frische (Kampfkraft) Brigaden, wie ihre Ausrüstung ist (Logistik) wissen wir nicht.
> Auf alle Fälle dauert es m.A. nach Monate bis sie die angeschlagenen Brigaden aus dem Norden mit den jetzt ferig gewordenen Wehrpflichtigen wieder aufgefüllt haben und ihre Offiziere und Unteroffiziere ersetzt haben. Wenn sie sie diese Truppen nicht trainieren, sondern einfach in den Einsatz werfen, werden sich die Ukrainer freuen.
> Soweit ich es gelesen habe, haben die Ukrainer rund um Kiew 9 Brigaden im Einsatz, davon werden sicherlich einige dann auch im Süden und Osten auftauchen.


... wieviel Mann sind denn eine Brigade und welcher Truppengattung gehören diese an?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir sollten sie nicht zu sehr runter spielen, sie haben auch gut ausgebildete Einheiten und eine Menge Material, vor allem können sie jetzt einfach mal ihre ganze Angriffstruppe austauschen und nochmal neuen Anlauf nehmen



Bislang gibt es keine Hinweise darauf, dass die russische Armee die Truppen in der Ukraine austauscht. Es werden ein paar zusätzlich hin verlegt (und zwar nicht aus dem Kernland), aber keine abgezogen. Das wäre auch militärisch wie innenpolitisch riskant: Die von der Front zurückkehrenden Truppen haben eine stark reduzierte Kampfkraft, können also in einer Lage erhöhten Drucks auf Russland nicht die volle Verteidigungsleistung erbringen. Und sie sind demoralisiert, desillusioniert, sehr gut über die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse an der Front informiert und auch in den Augen der Zivilbevölkerung voll qualifiziert, darüber zu berichten. In dem Moment, wo man sie aus dem Kampfgebiet holt, brechen sowohl die (nicht-atomare) Abschreckung gegen z.B. die NATO (aber auch gegen tschetschenische Rebellen, gegen Georgier, gegen Aserbaidschan,...) als auch Putins Lügengebilde des nach plan laufenden Friedenseinsatzes zusammen.

Bislang sieht es so aus, als würde die russische Führung nur die eigene Wirtschaft für den Krieg in der Ukraine opfern, nicht aber die innere Sicherheit und die Landesverteidigung.



> Die Ukraine wird ebenfalls zahlreichen Soldaten verloren haben und wenn Mariupol fällt, werden auch dort noch zahlreiche Einheiten vernichtet werden, gut ausgebildete Soldaten, welche nicht einfach durch Reservisten oder normale Bürger ersetzt werden können.



Wenn Mariupol endgültig fällt, wird das die russische Frontlinie ein nenneswertes Stück verkürzen und damit einige Truppen auf gegnerischer Seite freisetzen. Aber es schwächt die ukrainishce Armee nicht, denn die Soldaten in Mariupol sind ihrerseits mit der Verteidigung Mariupols gebunden gewesen.



> Gehen wir davon aus, dass niemand Putin aufhalten wird, weder aus seinen direkten Reihen, noch aus dem Volk heraus, dann werden sie nochmal mit voller Wucht angreifen.
> 
> Da können wir nur hoffen, dass die West Staaten noch genug Ausrüstung vorher liefern können und die Russen weiterhin mit so schlechter Führung vorgehen.



Bezüglich der Gefahr eines russischen Sieges kann man da mittlerweile zuversichtlich sein. Die Ukrainer haben längst mehr Mann unter Waffen, als Russland für die Ukraine abstellen kann und den bestehende Nachteil im Bereich schweren Geräts macht ein ortsansässiger, reiner Verteidiger leicht durch Taktik und Vorbereitung wett.

Seitdem er das Überraschungsmoment verloren wurde und die militärische Versorgung der Ukraine aus dem Westen angelaufen ist, kann Putin diesen Krieg nicht mehr gewinnen. Er kann weiterhin Massaker anrichten, und jeder Tag Krieg sorgt für mehr damit, und gegebenenfalls kann er das soweit treiben, dass er einen Teil der Ukraine erpressen kann. Aber er kann sie nicht mehr vollständig erobern geschweige denn darüber hinaus agieren und wenn man sich die Kräfteentwicklungen der letzten Woche anschaut, dann darf sogar gezweifelt werden, ob er auch nur Kontrolle über den östlichen Teil erlangen wird. Umgekehrt kostet der Krieg jeden Tag auch russische Ressourcen und Menschenleben.



> Ich hoffe einfach mal für die Angehörigen dieser Soldaten, sie haben in ihrer Telegramm Gruppe nicht das Video vom Schlachtfeld gesehen, welches zahlreich geteilt wurde.



Ich hoffe für die Chancen auf eine friedliche Zukunft Europas inklusive Russland, dass sie es haben. Wie schon letzte Woche (oder früher?) gesagt: Putin muss weg. Und je früher die Russen aufhören, ihn zu unterstützen, desto geringer sind die Schäden für Russland und den Rest Europas.




Poulton schrieb:


> Und weiter? Wo ist die angeblich große Weltverschwörung und der schlagende Beweis, für einen angeblichen durch die NATO initiierten (Nazi-)Putsch in der Ukraine?



Aber die EUSATO hat doch 1 € pro Ukrainer und Jahr in Zivilgesellschaft und Regierungsprojekte diverser Regierungen, einschließlich russlandfreundlicher, investiert! Das kann doch nur für eine gekauften Regime Change gewesen sein !!11elf


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier ist die Quelle und der Nachweis dafür, dass die USA 5 Milliarden USD in die UKR investiert haben.


Wo ist aber das Problem?
Ein Staat fördert demokratische Strukturen.
Deutschland fördert überall Strukturen. Da wird ein Goethe Institut eröffnet um die deutsche Sprache zu fördern, dann wird ständig irgendwo Entwicklungshilfe geleistet (und niemand kommt auf die Idee Entwicklungshilfe mit Menschenrechte in Verbindung zu bringen).
Deutschland fördert ja seit Ewigkeiten Strukturen in der Ukraine. Wie viel Geld ist da schon verschwunden?

Wenn Putin  schlau gewesen wäre, hätte er direkt zu seiner Amtseinführung den Nato Beitritt seines Landes beschleunigt und dann würde keiner jammern, wenn man in Georgien und Co. "Hilfe" leistet.


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wieviel Mann sind denn eine Brigade und welcher Truppengattung gehören diese an?


Das ist je nach Armee höchst unterschiedlich.
Die normale russische (Kampfbrigade), es heißt bei denen Bataillonskampfgruppe
 hat ~ 1000 Soldaten und ist natürlich im Heer/Landstreitkräfte strukturiert und eingeordnet.
Sie ist ähnlich einer Brigade wie in westlichen Armeen gegliedert und strukturiert und ist damit als Verband fähig selbständig zu operieren.
In den meisten westlichen Armeen und auch bei der Ukraine hat eine Brigade ~ 3000 Mann plus oder minus.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpSjb5ZfgnY:168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wieviel Mann sind denn eine Brigade und welcher Truppengattung gehören diese an?


Diese Frage und dann über Militär diskutieren wollen


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Von Weltverschwörung und Naziputsch schreibst du. Ich nicht!


Und jetzt kräftig am rumrudern, weil dir deine Geschichten um die Ohren fliegen. Dabei wurden deinerseits über die vergangenen Seiten immer wieder unterschwellige Anmerkungen, garniert mit einschlägigen Verlinkungen und Zitaten gebracht, die eben dieses angeblich belegen sollten.

Was mir aber gerade wieder einfällt: Wo bleibt eigentlich die Quelle für dein antisemitisches Geschwurbel, dass der Mossad früher oder später Selensky ermorden wird


brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke auch, dass er früher oder später eines unnatürlichen Todes sterben wird. Entweder durch Ukrainer, den israelischen Geheimdienst oder unbekannte Dritte.


und des angeblich


brooker schrieb:


> sehr kritischen Beitrag aus israelischer Hand zum Benannten


?


----------



## narcosubs (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben?


Das war deine Aussage, und die wird durch die Quellen eben nicht belegt.


----------



## hoffgang (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das bedeutet, du streitest ab, dass die USA den Maidan mit 9 Mill USD unterstützt haben?



Dieselben Behauptungen gabs schon nach 2004 zur Orangen Revolution, auch damals war die Quellenlage, nennen wir es, selektiv, z.b. https://www.amazon.de/Die-Wahrheit-über-orange-Revolution/dp/3833453958

Der Vorwurf ist nicht neu, das Narrativ dahinter ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2022)

Da fehlen einem echt die Worte, ich fasse es einfach nicht.



> Russland ermittelt wegen angeblichen Terroranschlags​*16:42 Uhr: *Russland hat nach einem Angriff von Hubschraubern auf ein Öllager nahe der Stadt Belgorod *ein Strafverfahren wegen eines Terroranschlags gegen das ukrainische Militär eingeleitet. *Das teilte die nationale russische Ermittlungsbehörde am Samstag in Moskau mit. Zwei mit schweren Angriffswaffen ausgestattete ukrainische Kampfhubschrauber *seien am Freitag illegal in den russischen Luftraum eingedrungen* und hätten dann mindestens vier Luftschläge gegen den Kraftstoffkomplex verübt, hieß es in der Mitteilung.
> 
> Mehr zum Thema
> https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/russ...er-vor-a-0b6aee72-2604-403a-a6ff-b69ac24c5409
> ...











						Ukraine-News am 2. April: Straße im ukrainischen Butscha mit Leichen übersät
					

In dem Kiewer Vorort Butscha haben sich womöglich Kriegsverbrechen ereignet – zahlreiche zivil gekleidete Leichen liegen dort auf der Straße. Und: Moskau soll den ukrainischen Hauptforderungen mündlich zugestimmt haben. Die News.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Bei aller Liebe, aber ich kann die Leute da in Moskau, absolut nicht mehr ernst nehmen, für mich gehören die dringenst ärztlich untersucht. Man führt einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine und gibt solch eine Presseerklärung raus, da müssen echt viele Schrauben mehr als locker sein!


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, aber ich kann die Leute da in Moskau, absolut nicht mehr ernst nehmen, für mich gehören die dringenst ärztlich untersucht. Man führt einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine und gibt solch eine Presseerklärung raus, da müssen echt viele Schrauben mehr als locker sein!


Diese Meldung gibt man nicht für den Westen raus, das ist nur das narrativ für die eigene Propaganda, um es der Bevölkerung zu verhöckern und somit weiterhin zu "untermauern" warum dieser Krieg in der Ukraine "gerechtfertigt sei".
Mit Schrauben locker hat das also im Grunde herzlich wenig zu tun, auch wenn das für uns hier natürlich absolut absurd klingt und auch ist.


----------



## Tekkla (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> 5 Milliarden Dollar für den Regime Change in der Ukraine – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda
> 
> Victoria Nuland's Admits Washington Has Spent $5 Billion to "Subvert Ukraine" - YouTube


Das ist doch Blödsinn von dir. Da verlinkst du einen Beitrag, der klar aufschlüsselt, dass es eben nicht um 5 Mrd für den Regimechange ging, und jetzt kommste wieder mit dem russischen Narrativ. Warum kannst du deinem anderen Beitrag nicht einfach glauben? Mir scheint, du hast eine feste Vorstellung davon was da gelaufen ist und tust hier so, als wären wir anderen, die Russland gegenüber sehr kritischen Teilnehmer, die Verblendeten.


brooker schrieb:


> wieviel Mann sind denn eine Brigade







__





						Brigade – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





brooker schrieb:


> 5 Milliarden Dollar für den Regime Change in der Ukraine – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda


Btw https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Jens_Bernert


----------



## brooker (2. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist je nach Armee höchst unterschiedlich.
> Die normale russische (Kampfbrigade), es heißt bei denen Bataillonskampfgruppe
> hat ~ 1000 Soldaten und ist natürlich im Heer/Landstreitkräfte strukturiert und eingeordnet.
> Sie ist ähnlich einer Brigade wie in westlichen Armeen gegliedert und strukturiert und ist damit als Verband fähig selbständig zu operieren.
> ...


... diese Aussage tätigt diese Quelle. Aber darum ging es mir auch nicht. Ich hatte es so verstanden, als wenn du im Detail weisst, was da an Nachschub kommen soll. Deswegen auch die Frage nach der Waffengattung. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Frage und dann über Militär diskutieren wollen



Ich weiss es wohl, aber das war auch nicht der Hintergrund meiner Frage - siehe oben.


narcosubs schrieb:


> Das war deine Aussage, und die wird durch die Quellen eben nicht belegt.



... die 9 Milliarden wurde bereits auf 5 Milliarden von mir korrigiert. Quelle wurde benannt. Wobei, wenn man das ganze auf heute hochrechnet, dann kommen die 9 Milliarden bestimmt gut hin.


----------



## Don-71 (2. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... diese Aussage tätigt diese Quelle. Aber darum ging es mir auch nicht. Ich hatte es so verstanden, als wenn du im Detail weisst, was da an Nachschub kommen soll. Deswegen auch die Frage nach der Waffengattung.





brooker schrieb:


> Ich weiss es wohl, aber das war auch nicht der Hintergrund meiner Frage - siehe oben.


Man kann über dich echt nur staunen, weil du anscheinend Posts, auf die du antwortest gar nicht ließt!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit den Soldaten aus Georgien wusste ich, *wenn die Truppenanzahl der Realität entspricht,* ist das nicht gerade viel, es sind höchstens zwei frische (Kampfkraft) Brigaden, wie ihre Ausrüstung ist (Logistik) wissen wir nicht.


Deutlicher kann ich gar nicht machen, das ich von Zahlen ausgegangen bin die in der Presse veröffentlicht wurden!
Was auch immer du mit deinen Posts bezweckst, vielleicht solltest du andere erstmal genau durchlesen, bevor du einfach schreibst um zu schreiben, hier absolut sinnlos, denn deine Frage/Gedanke wurde bereits schon in meinem Ausgangspost beantwortet.


----------



## chill_eule (2. April 2022)

Leute... 
Seriöse Quellen müssen gebracht, gelesen und auch *verstanden* werden! 

Wenn das schon an einer Zahl von 5 (oder doch 9 *oder doch garkeine?*) Mrd. scheitert, dann sehe ich hier Hopfen und Malz bald verloren. 

Bitte noch einmal selbst reflektieren, wer hier was schreibt und an Quellen angibt 

Ein Hinweis aus aktuellem Anlass:


> *4.3 Jugendgefährdende Medien*
> 
> Diskussionen und Inhalte jeder Art, die offensichtlich geeignet sind, Kinder oder Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden, sind untersagt (vgl. Jugendschutzbestimmungen).
> 
> ...



Bitte Obacht bei der Auswahl eurer "Quellen" 

Hier sind auch Minderjährige aktiv!

Und noch ein neuer (,letzter?) Hinweis:

*Gegenseitige "Anschuldigen", welcher Art auch immer, sind hier auch nicht gern gesehen (bzw. erlaubt)!*

Trigger-Wörter sind bspw.: 

"Kreml-Propaganda"
"Geschwurbel"
"Fanatismus"
und Ähnliches, was sich hier um die Ohren gehauen wird...

Derartige Posts, die einen anderen User *direkt provokativ angreifen* sind zu unterlassen, danke!


----------



## brooker (3. April 2022)

Anbei ein Beitrag von heute Mittag mit einem interessanten Gedankenspiel:









						Nur das Gewand einer Invasion: Was, wenn Putin sich gar nicht verkalkuliert hat?
					

Im Westen lautet der beinahe einstimmige Tenor, Kreml-Chef Putin habe sich bei seinem Krieg in der Ukraine bitter verkalkuliert. Der Widerstand der Ukrainer müsse Putin ebenso überrascht haben wie die Geschlossenheit des Nato-Bündnisses. Was aber, wenn Putins Plan von Anfang an ein ganz anderer war?




					www.gmx.net
				




Und btw., meine Einschätzung/ Aussage das Mariupol ein Zentrum der ASOV-Truppen ist und deshalb so massiv angegriffen wird und leidet muss, wird hier untermauert.

"Er sieht noch weitere strategische Motive Putins: "Das umstrittene ultranationalistische Asow-Regiment hat sein Hauptquartier in Mariupol. Eine Eroberung würde Putins Narrativ der Entnazifizierung in die Karten spielen", so der Experte."


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "Er sieht noch weitere strategische Motive Putins: "Das umstrittene ultranationalistische Asow-Regiment hat sein Hauptquartier in Mariupol. Eine Eroberung würde* Putins Narrativ der Entnazifizierung* in die Karten spielen", so der Experte."


Du hast diesen Satz ernsthaft verstanden?

Insoweit bist du mit deiner These ja voll auf Putins Narrativ unterwegs und unterstützt es, mehr noch nach allen deinen Einlassungen hier in diesem Thread, du relativierst den Vernichtungskrieg/Kriegsbrechen gegen/in Mariupol mit dem ASOV Narrativ, als wenn die Einwohner der Stadt etwas für den Sitz der Truppe können.


----------



## narcosubs (3. April 2022)

Das Azow in und um Mariupol operiert, ist allgemein bekannt und sogar am Namen erkennbar.
Die Mutmaßung, Russland würde nur deswegen dort massiv angreifen, soll hingegen wohl wieder mal das Märchen von der sog. Entnazifizierung verbreiten , um die Ungeheuerlichkeit dieses Vernichtungsfeldzugs zu relativieren. 
Wenn die Russen wirklich etwas gegen Nazi tun wollten, hätten sie genug im eigenen Land zu tun. Die wollen Mariupol, um eine Landverbindung zur Krim zu schaffen, dafür sind sie bereit, eine Großstadt auszulöschen.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt für Russland: https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/finn...wendig-a-eb2073a3-e8ae-4923-81dd-5d2418e4626f


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt für Russland: https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/finn...wendig-a-eb2073a3-e8ae-4923-81dd-5d2418e4626f


Jup








						Schwedens Regierungschefin schließt NATO-Beitritt nicht aus
					

Schweden stellt seine Neutralität auf den Prüfstand. Wegen des russischen Überfalls auf die Ukraine steigen die Gefahren und Risiken. Die Ministerpräsidentin rückt nun von ihrer Ablehnung eines NATO-Beitritts ab. Das Thema könnte den Wahlkampf dominieren.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich halte es nur noch für eine Frage von wenigen Monaten oder weniger bis sowohl Schweden als auch Finnland der Nato beitreten, das hat sich dann wirklich richtig gelohnt für den Herrn Putin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Anbei ein Beitrag von heute Mittag mit einem interessanten Gedankenspiel:



Du meinst also, Putin ist nicht nur ein Massenmörder, der 10000de ukrainische Zivilisten abschlachten lässt, sondern auch noch ein Psychopath, der 1000de russische Soldaten ins Feuer laufen lässt für lol&giggles?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und btw., meine Einschätzung/ Aussage das Mariupol ein Zentrum der ASOV-Truppen ist und deshalb so massiv angegriffen wird und leidet muss, wird hier untermauert.
> 
> "Er sieht noch weitere strategische Motive Putins: "Das umstrittene ultranationalistische Asow-Regiment hat sein Hauptquartier in Mariupol. Eine Eroberung würde Putins Narrativ der Entnazifizierung in die Karten spielen", so der Experte."


Du weißt, das du die aussage verändert hast? Richtiger wäre es zitiert wenn du diesen ausschnitt genommen hättest:


> Er sieht noch weitere strategische Motive Putins: "Das umstrittene ultranationalistische Asow-Regiment hat sein Hauptquartier in Mariupol. Eine Eroberung würde Putins Narrativ der Entnazifizierung in die Karten spielen", so der Experte.


Und am besten wäre dieser ausschnitt gewesen:


> Mariupol, die größte Stadt am Asowschen Meer, ist die seit vier Wochen am stärksten umkämpfte Stadt. "Wenn Putin sie nimmt, schafft er eine Landverbindung zwischen dem russisch kontrollierten Donbass und der Krim", analysiert Fella. Zudem ließen sich dann frei gewordene Truppen zur Einkreisung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte in der Ostukraine nutzen.
> 
> "Der Hafen ist wichtig für die ukrainische Ökonomie. Er ist eine wichtige Einnahmequelle. Das hat für Russland einen Nutzen und schwächt die Ukraine. Sie müsste stark vom Westen gestützt werden", sagt Fella weiter. Er sieht noch weitere strategische Motive Putins: "Das umstrittene ultranationalistische Asow-Regiment hat sein Hauptquartier in Mariupol. Eine Eroberung würde Putins Narrativ der Entnazifizierung in die Karten spielen", so der Experte.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast diesen Satz ernsthaft verstanden?
> 
> Insoweit bist du mit deiner These ja voll auf Putins Narrativ unterwegs und unterstützt es, mehr noch nach allen deinen Einlassungen hier in diesem Thread, du relativierst den Vernichtungskrieg/Kriegsbrechen gegen/in Mariupol mit dem ASOV Narrativ, als wenn die Einwohner der Stadt etwas für den Sitz der Truppe können.


Einfach den artikel lesen und das zitat richtig stellen hätte eigentlich schon gereicht. Kein grund irgendwelche palmen hoch zu kraxeln.   
Und das putin bzw. die russischen truppen keinerlei rücksicht auf zivilisten nehmen, oder diese gar als druckmittel benutzen, ist nun wirklich nicht neu...


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Die wollen Mariupol, um eine Landverbindung zur Krim zu schaffen, dafür sind sie bereit, eine Großstadt auszulöschen.


Wahrscheinlich genau deswegen.

Und es wird vermutet, dass sie sich danach auf Odessa konzentrieren wollen. Weil dort der größte und wichtigste Hafen der Ukraine liegt.

*Edit: *Es hat wohl Massaker in Butscha seitenes der russischen Armee gegeben



> Die Straßen der Kleinstadt seien mit Leichen übersät. Es stünden Autos auf den Straßen, in denen "ganze Familien getötet wurden: Kinder, Frauen, Großmütter, Männer". Anwohner sagten, die Zivilisten seien von russischen Soldaten ohne erkennbare Provokation getötet worden. Nach Angaben des Bürgermeisters mussten 280 Menschen in Butscha in Massengräbern beigesetzt werden, da die drei städtischen Friedhöfe noch in Reichweite des russischen Militärs lagen.


Quelle: EU verspricht Untersuchung der "Gräueltaten"


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nein, du denkst in die falsche Richtung.
> 
> Es gab viele Faktoren, die zum jetzigen Ergebnis geführt hatten. Trotzdem hege ich keinerlei Groll gegen Russen oder Russland.. Russen sind Menschen wie wir alle auch sind. Russland ist nur ein Land/Gebiet wie Deutschland auf der Karte. Weil viele feindliche Gedanken hegen oder sich mit mitreißen lassen leidet die ganze Welt darunter und da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern. Ich kann zum Teil Putins Zug nachvollziehen.
> Fakt ist aber das die Nato eine Mitschuld am Krieg trägt und so eine reine Weste hat der Westen und die Nato auch nicht...


Die einzige Schuld welche die NATO trägt ist das zu späte Reagieren. Hätte man die Ukraine 8 Jahre lang militärisch unterstüzt wären die Russen vermutlich niemals einmarschiert. Oder vor einem Monat bei der Umzingelung durch die Russen, schon damals Friedenstruppen zur gemeinsamen Truppenübung in die Ukraine schicken, würde ebenfalls einen Krieg verhindern.


----------



## hoffgang (3. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Trigger-Wörter sind bspw.:
> 
> "Kreml-Propaganda"
> 
> Derartige Posts, die einen anderen User *direkt provokativ angreifen* sind zu unterlassen, danke!


Kreml Propaganda ist ein objektiver Sachverhalt. Wer hier Inhalte verbreitet die eindeutig russischer Propaganda (oder anderer Propaganda) zuzuordnen sind, der sollte auch akzeptieren, dass dies so benannt wird.

Ich verstehe dass die Mods keinen Bock darauf haben ständig jeden Thread ins Kleinste zu moderieren, aber ich habs euch schonmal gesagt, dann macht dieses Unterforum zu, denn ihr habt definitiv Accounts hier im Forum die gezielt Propaganda, Lügen & Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten - jetzt darf man den Hasen nun nicht mehr Hasen nennen.

Das ist kontraproduktiv & gefährlich. Euch muss bewusst sein, dass Ereignisse, wie der Krieg in der Ukraine (wie damals auch der in Georgien 2008) im medialen Raum ausgetragen werden, dabei wird gezielt Desinformation gestreut. Keiner kann von den Mods erwarten Schiedsrichter in dieser Sache zu sein, jeden Sachverhalt zu kennen & zu durchdenken, aber dann erneut, macht entweder das Unterforum zu oder beschäftigt euch damit.

Das ist nicht der erste Sachverhalt bei dem das deutlich wird, siehe die ewigen Corona Diskussionen, oder Schaffes VT Threads in der Vergangenheit. Genau so gibt es in dieser Thematik Accounts die seit Monaten Fehlinformationen verbreiten, ob aus Absicht oder Unwissen mag ich nicht beurteilen, aber wenn man diese falschen Aussagen nichtmehr als das hinstellen darf was sie sind (falsche Aussagen entlang der Linie der Kreml Propaganda z.b.), dann ist das exakt das Gegenteil von Meinungsfreiheit und freier Rede.

Beispiele dafür gibts immer wieder, wenn z.b. das NATO 2% Ziel falsch erklärt wird um zu suggieren, Deutschland würde damit indirekt US Kriege finanzieren.
Oder eben das "beide Seiten" Gerede, was nun mal im pro russischen Narrativ verwendet wird um zu suggerieren, der Widerstand der Ukraine würde nur das Leid der Zivilbevölkerung verschärfen.

Erneut, ich versteh euch vollkommen, das ist nix worauf man Lust hat - dann machts wie das Luxx und macht das Unterforum für politische Themen einfach dicht. Oder akzeptiert, dass ihr einen Raum für ebenjene bietet, die gezielt solche Propaganda verbreiten.+

@behemoth85
Man hatte (nicht zu Unrecht) Sorge, dass eine aufgerüstete Ukraine mit der NATO im Rücken militärische Operationen gegen die Krim oder die besetzten Gebiete im Donbass startet, ähnlich dem was in Georgien 2008 passiert ist. Nach 2014 gabs keine guten Optionen mehr nur schlecht und schlechter.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man hatte (nicht zu Unrecht) Sorge, dass eine aufgerüstete Ukraine mit der NATO im Rücken militärische Operationen gegen die Krim oder die besetzten Gebiete im Donbass startet, ähnlich dem was in Georgien 2008 passiert ist. Nach 2014 gabs keine guten Optionen mehr nur schlecht und schlechter.


Na ja,
mit was denn und das bezieht sich nicht auf das militärische?
Ab 2014 war klar das die Ukraine wirtschaftlich und finanziell komplett an der EU hängt und auch jeder Ukrainer (ukrainische Regierung), kann sich an 2 Fingern ausrechnen, das ein militärischer größerer Krieg gegen Russland schwerlich von der EU goutiert wird oder worden wäre, USA hin oder her, die EU ist hier absolut entscheidend auf Dauer. Ohne EU keine wirtschaftliche Entwicklung. Im Moment finanziert der "Westen" den kompletten Staat Ukraine, was bei einem umgekehrten Angriff nie passiert wäre.
Insoweit wäre eine bessere Ausrüstung des ukrainischen Militärs zur Abschreckung wohl durchaus richtig gewesen.
Wenn man gestern und heute die Bilder aus der nördlichen Regionen rund um Kiew sieht, und wie die "Russen" da anscheinend unter Zivilisten (ganze Familien) gehaust haben, muss man sich diese Frage absolut gefallen lassen!
Und es ist ja kein Ende in Sicht, außer man beliefert die Ukraine jetzt mit schweren Waffen, was den Krieg aber weiter eskalieren läßt und natürlich die Position des "Westens" gegenüber Russland. Andererseits werden wir in der momentanen Situation kein schnelles Ende sehen, für die "Russen" reicht es nicht und die Ukrainer sind jetzt konventionell so stark, dass sie dagegenhalten können, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten, also noch Monate weiter diesen Krieg.

Mir geht diese "Heuchelei" im Moment so richtig auf die Nerven, auch weil ich einigermaßen persönlich ein Lied davon singen kann. Jahrelang seit 2008 insbesondere seit 2014, führe ich diese verbale Auseinandersetzung um mehr Härte und Abschreckung gegenüber dem putinischen Russland, und wurde als Kriegstreiber und ähnliches dutzendmal beleidigt, selbst wir beide haben uns darüber schon verbal durchaus auseinandergesetzt und jetzt spielen alle die Überraschten (du auch teilweise).
Gerade die deutsche Bevölkerung die Jahrelang die "Russland Politik" der einzelnen Bundesregierungen plus das ständig weitere abrüsten der Bundeswehr durch ihr Wahlverhalten unterstützt hat, plus die ganzen Umfragen zu Nato, Russland, USA, BW sind ein mehr als deutlicher Beleg wie wohl man sich gefühlt hat und wie sehr man die Abhängigkeit von Ressourcen durch Russland als Wähler mitzuverantworten hat.
Jetzt wo das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, ist die Empörung riesig und man macht den vollen Schwenk.
Wenn ich das ganze "Gerede" und entsprechende Umfragen sehe, die jetzt ein von der EU oder Deutschland ausgehendes totales Embargo gegen Russland fordern und unterstützen wird mir persönlich zumindestens einigermaßen schlecht, denn man hat das wie ich bereits gesagt habe, in der Masse in Deutschland zu verantworten, aber jetzt auslöffeln, sollen es die energieintensive Industrie und alle Arbeitsplätze und Lieferketten die da so drann hängen, damit man sein "Gewissen" beruhigt.
Das geht mir auf die Nerven.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gerade die deutsche Bevölkerung die Jahrelang die "Russland Politik" der einzelnen Bundesregierungen plus das ständig weitere abrüsten der Bundeswehr durch ihr Wahlverhalten unterstützt hat, plus die ganzen Umfragen zu Nato, Russland, USA, BW sind ein mehr als deutlicher Beleg wie wohl man sich gefühlt hat und wie sehr man die Abhängigkeit von Ressourcen durch Russland als Wähler mitzuverantworten hat.


Das Problem an der Sache sit, dass die Bundeswehr einen Haufen Geld für Verwaltung verschwendet. Das müssen alle mitbezahlen und wir haben in Deutschland schon eine extrem hohe Steuerlast.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das ein militärischer größerer Krieg gegen Russland schwerlich von der EU goutiert wird oder worden wäre,


Aber ein Schlag gegen die Separatisten wäre zumindest auf dem Papier kein Schlag gegen Russland gewesen...


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> und wir haben in Deutschland schon eine extrem hohe Steuerlast.


Und jetzt wieder das lindnersche Jammerlied auf eine angeblich unerträglich hohe Steuerlast in Schland.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder das lindnersche Jammerlied auf eine angeblich unerträglich hohe Steuerlast in Schland.


Mag ja sein dass du nen Goldesel hast - ich nicht. Und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock noch mehr Geld ni die Bundeswehr zu stecken, damit die dann wieder genug Kapazität haben, Bullshitjobs in der Verwaltung zu erzeugen.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mag ja sein dass du nen Goldesel hast - ich nicht.



Das Jammerlied über eine angeblich unerträglich hohe Steuerlast entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, angesichts dessen, dass z.B. die kombinierte Belastung für Unternehmen aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer von 59% 1991, auf mittlerweile rund 29% gesunken ist.


			https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...edfa9527b5b7b1078778/WD-4-065-18-pdf-data.pdf
		


Aber da ist man mal wieder bei dem Punkt:


Poulton schrieb:


> Mit den 90er Jahren began hierzulande die idiotische Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, u.a. durch die vier "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetze", welches unter rot-grün (Danke Schröder, Danke Joschka...) und deren Kuschelei mit den Hedgefonds dann nochmal richtig auf die Spitze getrieben wurde. Ebenso began in den 90er Jahren eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wo denen, die ohnehin schon viel haben, gegeben bzw. sie weniger belastet werden und denen, die nichts oder nur wenig haben, umso mehr in die Tasche gegriffen wird. Beispiele dafür:
> Wegfall der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit,
> Nichterhebung der Vermögenssteuer, obwohl sie noch im Grundgesetz steht,
> Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer , welche vorallem Haushalte mit kleinen Einkommen oder die gar auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, überdurchschnittlich belastet. Gleichzeitig Eseleien, wie z.B. das bis 2012 für Reitpferde der ermäßigte Mehrwertsteuersatz galt, während bis heute für Windeln der volle gezahlt werden muss.
> ...





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bullshitjobs in der Verwaltung zu erzeugen.


Haushaltsplan und Einzelplan 14 sagen nein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.bmvg.de/de/themen/verteidigungshaushalt/verteidigungshaushalt-2021





__





						HTTP Status 404 - Bundeshaushalt
					






					www.bundeshaushalt.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache sit, dass die Bundeswehr einen Haufen Geld für Verwaltung verschwendet. Das müssen alle mitbezahlen und wir haben in Deutschland schon eine extrem hohe Steuerlast.



Nicht nur für Verwaltung, sondern nicht zuletzt auch durch die Verwaltung (siehe Nachbarthread). 2021 hatte die Bundeswehr 10 mal (!) soviel Geld zur Verfügung, wie die ukrainische Armee. Letztere konnte damit rund eine Woche, bis die internationale Hilfe anlief, aus eigener Kraft circa ein Füntel der russischen Armee alleine in Schach halten.
Wieviele Minuten würde die Bundeswehr wohl überleben?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviele Minuten würde die Bundeswehr wohl überleben?


Bei unseren maroden Straßen und Brücken kommen die Russen eh nicht weit.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Verwaltung, sondern nicht zuletzt auch durch die Verwaltung (siehe Nachbarthread). 2021 hatte die Bundeswehr 10 mal (!) soviel Geld zur Verfügung, wie die ukrainische Armee. Letztere konnte damit rund eine Woche, bis die internationale Hilfe anlief, aus eigener Kraft circa ein Füntel der russischen Armee alleine in Schach halten.
> Wieviele Minuten würde die Bundeswehr wohl überleben?


Die Ukrainer hatten 8 Monate Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten, was sie offensichtlich auch getan haben, gibst du der BW genauso viel Zeit zur Vorbereitung, ist deine Aussage halt nur populistisches Bla Bla.
Natürlich ist die BW in einem beklagenswerten Zustand, aber immer noch wesentlich besser ausgerüstet als die Ukrainer und nach 8 Monaten Vorbereitung und den Reservisten, wäre das Ergebnis deutlich besser zu Gunsten der BW.
Also was willst du uns mit deinem Post sagen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur für Verwaltung, sondern nicht zuletzt auch durch die Verwaltung (siehe Nachbarthread). 2021 hatte die Bundeswehr 10 mal (!) soviel Geld zur Verfügung, wie die ukrainische Armee.


Die Bundeswehr ist da (hoffentlich!) das Extrembeispiel von unglaublich ineffizienter Verstaatlichung. Jedes Privatunternehmen das so handelt wie der Staat wäre schon längst insolvent. Das deutsche Bürokratentum hat den Gipfel der Dekadenz schon lange hinter sich gelassen (Deutschland - wo eine Famile die Ukrainische Flüchtlingskinder bei sich zu Hause freiwillig aufnmimmt als erstes nen Brief der Stadt bekommt dass sie rechnerisch jetzt ja eine Mülltonne mehr brauchen und sofort gefälligst Gebühren dafür abdrücken müssen). Wäre witzig wenns nicht so schlimm wär.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGs0DwNa-0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer hatten 8 Monate Zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten, was sie offensichtlich auch getan haben, gibst du der BW genauso viel Zeit zur Vorbereitung,


...dann ist das Ergebnis höchstwahrscheinlich genau dasselbe. Die Bundeswehr wüsste nach 8 Monaten wahrscheinlich immer noch nur ganz grob, was wo steht und was funktioniert und was nicht. Jetzt, wo sie 100 Milliarden bekommen und der Krieg vor der Tür ist haben sie Pläne gemacht die, kein Witz, bis 2027 reichen (ohne die völlig obligatorischen zusätzlichen Jahre an Verzögerungen). 8 Monate sind für den Laden ein Wimpernschlag.

Beispiel aus erster Hand: Die Bundeswehr hat mit meinem Arbeitgeber eine neue Art von Panzerstahl entwickelt. Die Anfrage über sogenannten Typ-Z-Stahl (aus heutiger Sicht wohl eine eher unglückliche Arbeitsbezeichnung) kam 2014, die Entwicklung bei uns war nach etwa einem Jahr soweit durch und alle Anforderungen der BW erfüllt - bedeutet spätestens 2016 hätte man die Produkte auf dem Hof liegen haben können (und praktisch jedes private Sicherheitsunternehmen mit solchen Anfragen schafft das auch). Die BW hat dagegen noch 2022 nicht alle Bürokratie erledigen können. Bin gespannt ob sies in weniger als einem Jahrzehnt schaffen. Wie gesagt - wenns nicht so traurig wäre wärs lustig.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Topic:

Wegen der Massaker in der Kleinstadt Butscha kündigt die EU weitere Sanktionen gegen Russland an:

Entsetzen nach Gräueltaten in Butscha

Die Welt ist entsetzt. Dort wurden ganze Familien ausgelöscht. Vom Kind bis zur Großmutter.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jedes Privatunternehmen das so handelt wie der Staat wäre schon längst insolvent.


Liest sich für mich eher wie das Resumee der Privatisierungen und ÖPP der 90er und 2000er Jahre, was z.B. die Kleiderkammer der Bundeswehr umfasste: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...undeswehr-lhbw-droht-insolvenz-a-1040143.html








						Die outgesourcte Gulaschkanone
					

Welche Bereiche der Bundeswehr privatisiert sind—und welche Folgen das hat.




					www.vice.com


----------



## rhalin (3. April 2022)

Ich finde das armseelig, da wird alles in Schutt und Asche gebombt und die Welt verhängt Sanktionen.
Putin lacht sich nen Ast in seinem Kreml.
Kann doch nicht sein das man das alles so geschehen lässt.
Von dem Wurstverein UN kommt auch nix, unglaublich das Ganze


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Ich finde das armseelig, da wird alles in Schutt und Asche gebombt und die Welt verhängt Sanktionen.
> Putin lacht sich nen Ast in seinem Kreml.
> Kann doch nicht sein das man das alles so geschehen lässt.
> Von dem Wurstverein UN kommt auch nix, unglaublich das Ganze


Die Alternative ist ein eingreifen der Nato zur Befreiung der Ukraine mit dem gewaltigen Risiko eines totalen Krieges gegen die Russische Föderation inkl. Eskalation hin zum nuklearen Schlagabtausch.
Wenn du andere Lösungen hast, immer raus damit.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Ich finde das armseelig, da wird alles in Schutt und Asche gebombt und die Welt verhängt Sanktionen.
> Putin lacht sich nen Ast in seinem Kreml.
> Kann doch nicht sein das man das alles so geschehen lässt.
> Von dem Wurstverein UN kommt auch nix, unglaublich das Ganze



Alles in Bidens Händen. Nach seinem letzten Besuch dürfte aber Ernüchterung eingekehrt sein, denn von einem starken Signal der USA weiterhin keine Rede. 

Aufrüstung der NATO Ostflanke, oder keine NATO Ostflanke, dazwischen ist nichts.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Alternative ist ein eingreifen der Nato zur Befreiung der Ukraine mit dem gewaltigen Risiko eines totalen Krieges gegen die Russische Föderation inkl. Eskalation hin zum nuklearen Schlagabtausch.
> Wenn du andere Lösungen hast, immer raus damit.


Aufrüstung der Ukraine und NATO Ostflanke würden die Situation schon deutlich verbessern.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Alles in Bidens Händen. Nach seinem letzten Besuch dürfte aber Ernüchterung eingekehrt sein, denn von einem starken Signal der USA weiterhin keine Rede.


Aber was soll die USA denn sonst noch machen?
Sie sind schon größter Waffenlieferant der Ukraine.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> *Aufrüstung der Ukraine* und NATO Ostflanke würden die Situation schon deutlich verbessern.


Ja und teilweise auch nein.
Bei der Nato stimme ich dir rückhaltlos zu, bei der Aufrüstung der Ukraine habe ich schwere Zweifel, wie das mit komplexeren Waffensystemen funktionieren soll.
Es ist ein Armutszeugnis das wir anscheinend keine 100 Marder an die Ukraine liefern, angeblich hätten wir keine frei, was ich nach dem Zulauf von 360 Puma Schützenpanzer, mehr als bezweifele.
Aber Leopards oder auch Pumas, westliche Flugabwehr*systeme* oder Flugzeuge, ist nicht einfach Plug and Play, dazu gehört eine ordentliche Einweisung, sowohl auf das Waffensystem als auch die Sicherstellung der Inst.
Wie lange kann denn ein Panzer fahren oder ein Flugzeug fliegen ohne Wartung und Instandsetzung?
Insoweit können wir dann auch gleich ganz in den Krieg eintreten, denn das ist nicht in Wochen zu bewerkstelligen, dafür braucht man Monate oder Jahre, da die Ukrainer damit keinerlei Erfahrung haben!


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja und teilweise auch nein.
> Bei der Nato stimme ich dir rückhaltlos zu, bei der Aufrüstung der Ukraine habe ich schwere Zweifel, wie das mit komplexeren Waffensystem funktionieren soll.
> Es ist ein Armutszeugnis das wir anscheinend keine 100 Marder an die Ukraine liefern, angeblich hätten wir keine frei, was ich nach dem Zulauf von 360 Puma Schützenpanzer, mehr als bezweifele.
> Aber Leopards oder auch Pumas, westliche Flugabwehr*systeme* oder Flugzeuge, ist nicht einfach Plug and Play, dazu gehört eine ordentliche Einweisung, sowohl auf das Waffensystem als auch die Sicherstellung der Inst.
> ...


Für so Einiges ist es bereits zu spät was aber nicht bedeutet dass man jetzt nur noch mit den Schultern zucken kann.

In diesem jungen Krieg ist es den Ukrainern bereits oft gelungen den Russen hinter den Linien zu treffen und vorallem fanden unzählige Rückeroberungen von Städten und wichtigen Punkten statt. Dazu kommen eher geringe Verluste der ukrainischen Armee in Relation. Die Situation ist nicht aussichtslos und so lange man große Teile der Ukraine vor den Russen retten kann, sollte man das am besten auch tuen. 

Mir scheint es als ob man im Westen noch nicht so ganz checkt dass das hier ein Krieg auf unserem Kontinent ist.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Für so Einiges ist es bereits zu spät was aber nicht bedeutet dass man jetzt nur noch mit den Schultern zucken kann.
> 
> In diesem jungen Krieg ist es den Ukrainern bereits oft gelungen den Russen hinter den Linien zu treffen und vorallem fanden unzählige Rückeroberungen von Städten und wichtigen Punkten statt. Dazu kommen eher geringe Verluste der ukrainischen Armee in Relation. Die Situation ist nicht aussichtslos und so lange man große Teile der Ukraine vor den Russen retten kann, sollte man das am besten auch tuen.
> 
> Mir scheint es als ob man im Westen noch nicht so ganz checkt dass das hier ein Krieg auf unserem Kontinent ist.


Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei!
Ich unterschreibe deinen Post, ich bin d ganz deiner Meinung und alles was an Waffen und Waffensystemen für die Ukraine schnell ohne großartige Einweisung und Inst Ketten zu bewerkstelligen ist, soll geliefert werden, dazu würde ich gerade noch den Marder zählen, aber zu meiner Aussage zu modernen und komplexen Waffensystemen stehe ich, das kann man nicht binnen mehrerer Wochen leisten.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei!
> Ich unterschreibe deinen Post, ich bin d ganz deiner Meinung und alles was an Waffen und Waffensystemen für die Ukraine schnell ohne großartige Einweisung und Inst Ketten zu bewerkstelligen ist, soll geliefert werden, dazu würde ich gerade noch den Marder zählen, aber zu meiner Aussage zu modernen und komplexen Waffensystemen stehe ich, das kann man nicht binnen mehrerer Wochen leisten.


Hängt von den Waffen ab. Aber die Liste der lieferbaren Waffen für die Ukraine ist doch lang. Alle europ Migs zusammentrommeln und rüber, ebenso sind Panzer im Gespräch.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was soll die USA denn sonst noch machen?
> Sie sind schon größter Waffenlieferant der Ukraine.


Sie sollten sich auf unserem Kontinent so aufstellen wie sie das in Asien tuen mit schwerem Gerät, und unter ihrer Flagge. 

Hätte man das in der Ukraine getan gäbe es keinen Russeneinmarsch.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jedes Privatunternehmen das so handelt wie der Staat wäre schon längst insolvent.


Respekt, ein Beispiel aus der Liste der dümmsten Vergleiche die es gibt direkt hier im Thread.
Wenn du die Bundeswehr nimmst müsstest du jetzt vergleichen wie effektiv eine Werkfeuerwehr eines Unternehmens arbeitet, aber nicht das ganze Unternehmen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wo eine Famile die Ukrainische Flüchtlingskinder bei sich zu Hause freiwillig aufnmimmt als erstes nen Brief der Stadt bekommt dass sie rechnerisch jetzt ja eine Mülltonne mehr brauchen


Und?
Das sind Prozesse die in Gang gesetzt werden wenn dort neue Bewohner gemeldet werden.
Was erwartest du eigentlich? Dass alles per Hand bearbeitet wird und man ohne gesetzlichen Grundlage keine Gebühren verlangt?
Du forderst hier grade ernsthaft, dass die Bürokratie ineffizienter wird. Ist dir das bewusst?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 8 Monate sind für den Laden ein Wimpernschlag.


Echtes Trauerspiel, dass du nicht raffst, dass Don 8 Jahre meint und sich nur verschrieben hat. 

Deutschland würde das was die Ukraine grade schafft heute nicht so schaffen, aber das liegt daran, dass die Ukraine einfach ein Staat ist der direkt an seinen Feind grenzt und seine Reserve und territorialen Verbände exakt auf dieses Szenario ausgerichtet hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Armutszeugnis das wir anscheinend keine 100 Marder an die Ukraine liefern, angeblich hätten wir keine frei, was ich nach dem Zulauf von 360 Puma Schützenpanzer, mehr als bezweifele.


Was hat ein US General dazu gesagt?
Wenn die erste Störung auftritt sitzt ein untrainierter Nutzer auf dem nutzlosen Ding rum.
Große Systeme hätte man vor Jahren liefern müssen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hätte man das in der Ukraine getan gäbe es keinen Russeneinmarsch.


Dann hätte es USA-Bashing gegeben von wegen sie würden Russland provozieren. Und man wäre einen 3. Weltkrieg mindestens so nahe gewesen wie jetzt.

Die Ukraine hätte niemals ihre Atomwaffen abgeben dürfen. Aber sie wurden reingelegt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hätte niemals ihre Atomwaffen abgeben dürfen.


mWn konnten die Ukrainer diese Atomwaffen aber nicht einsetzen wg Abschusscodes etc

Und reingelegt? Naja, ich glaube Jelzin meinte das schon ehrlich als er es ausgehandelt hat.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> mWn konnten die Ukrainer diese Atomwaffen aber nicht einsetzen wg Abschusscodes etc


Das weiß ich nicht. Geht ja mehr um die Abschreckung.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und reingelegt? Naja, ich glaube Jelzin meinte das schon ehrlich als er es ausgehandelt hat.


Jelzin ja. Aber Putin sch**sst da einen drauf.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hätte es USA-Bashing gegeben von wegen sie würden Russland provozieren. Und man wäre einen 3. Weltkrieg mindestens so nahe gewesen wie jetzt.
> 
> Die Ukraine hätte niemals ihre Atomwaffen abgeben dürfen. Aber sie wurden reingelegt.


Lieber Bashing als jetzt Krieg oder ? 

Die Russen würden die Ukraine niemals so großflächend angreiffen wenn dort im Westen mindestens ein Panzerbatallion der US Armee und ein europ größeres Luftwaffenbündnis stationieren würden, dauerhaft. 

Es braucht auch garnicht mal so viel bemessen daran dass eine Allianz aus Skandinavien, Polen, Rumänien und der Türkei schon ausreichen könnte in einem großen Krieg mit Russland, sprich ganz ohne NATO wenn man so will, um einen Großangriff der Russen abzuwehren. 

Mir persönlich passiert hier einfach zu wenig gemessen daran was wirklich notwendig wär, um im Osten ein Gleichgewicht zu gewinnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich passiert hier einfach zu wenig gemessen daran was wirklich notwendig wär, um im Osten ein Gleichgewicht zu gewinnen.


Es steht dir frei, in der Ukraine in den Krieg zu ziehen oder diese anderweitig militärisch zu unterstützen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Lieber Bashing als jetzt Krieg oder ?
> 
> Die Russen würden die Ukraine niemals so großflächend angreiffen wenn dort im Westen mindestens ein Panzerbatallion der US Armee und ein europ größeres Luftwaffenbündnis stationieren würden, dauerhaft.


Ich glaube gerade dann wäre es eskaliert. Noch bevor die Amis sich in Position gebracht hätten.
Der Russe hat doch schon Theater gemacht das ehemalige Ostblockstaaten der Nato beigetreten sind.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Echtes Trauerspiel, dass du nicht raffst, dass Don 8 Jahre meint und sich nur verschrieben hat.


Das ist falsch!
Ich meinte 8 Monate, von dem Zeitpunkt an wo der erste Truppenaufmarsch an der ukrainischen Grenze mit der Sibirischen Armee im Mai/Juni 2021 begonnen hat. Die Ukrainer wussten sehr wohl was auf sie zukommen könnte und ihr Geheimdienst war sicher nicht untätig.
Wäre an der deutschen Grenze vor 8 Monaten der gleiche Aufmarsch passiert, kann sich jeder an zwei Finger ausrechnen, das ganz andere Dinge in Gang gesetzt worden wären.
Ich selber habe noch teilweise Pläne gelesen und gesehen, die Deutschland in 2 Wochen in eine teilweise Kriegswirtschaft versetzen und in 3 Wochen für eine komplette Kriegswirtschaft.
Dinge können bei richtigen Antrieb sehr schnell gehen, auch ohne Verwaltung und es gibt auch verschiedene Stufen des Verteidigungsfalles.
In 8 Monaten kann man eine Menge Munition und auch weniger Komplexe Waffen produzieren und eine Menge Ersatzteile fertigen, wenn  die Priorität darauf liegt.

Hier haben viele noch nicht verstanden was in diesem Land passieren würde, wenn eine unmittelbare Kriegsgefahr bestehen würde, dann ändert sich das Leben für alle und zwar schlagartig, auch wirtschaftlich.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier haben viele noch nicht verstanden was in diesem Land passieren würde, wenn eine unmittelbare Kriegsgefahr bestehen würde, dann ändert sich das Leben für alle und zwar schlagartig, auch wirtschaftlich.


Ich glaube wenn Deutschland angegriffen würde, dann nur mit Atomwaffen.
Aber dann ist es eh vorbei.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube gerade dann wäre es eskaliert. Noch bevor die Amis sich in Position gebracht hätten.
> Der Russe hat doch schon Theater gemacht das ehemalige Ostblockstaaten der Nato beigetreten sind.


Die Situation war zu entspannt als das etwas eskaliert wär. Die Ukraine ist doch ganz ofiziell Partner der NATO und gemeinsame Übungen keine Neuheit. Das Fenster dafür um sich dort zu positionieren war 8 Jahre lang auf. 

Jetzt hinterher sind wir schlauer und sehen wie ich finde, dass es ein Fehler war die Ukraine so allein zu lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!


Dann verzeih, sie die 8 hat aber perfekt auf Krim bis jetzt und Aufrüstung der Ukraine zum Stand jetzt gepasst.


----------



## Don-71 (3. April 2022)

Ich finde es auch wieder außerordentlich spannend, das am heutigen Tag gewisse Poster wie vom Erdboden verschluckt sind, nachdem die Bilder und Berichte in allen freien Medien über Butscha gesendet wurden
In ein paar Tagen, werden wir wieder ihr Narrativ hören, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hängt von den Waffen ab. Aber die Liste der lieferbaren Waffen für die Ukraine ist doch lang. Alle europ Migs zusammentrommeln und rüber, ebenso sind Panzer im Gespräch.


Einige NATO-Staaten auf dem Balkan haben noch T-Panzer in ihren aktiven Beständen / Reserven, um die geht es, aber selbst da wird es teilweise schon schwierig, da diese zumindest in Teilen, für den NATO-Beitritt bzgl. der Elektronik (Feuerleitrechner, ect) auch auf West-Standard / NATO-Standard modernisiert wurden und da wären wir wieder am Anfang des Kreises, bzgl. Einweisung, da es da eben teils deutliche Unterschiede in der Bedienung gibt, gegenüber dem russischen Standard, welcher von der ukrainischen Armee genutzt wird.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hätte niemals ihre Atomwaffen abgeben dürfen. Aber sie wurden reingelegt.



Da von "reingelegt" zu sprechen, weil Jelzin was ausgehandelt hat und Putin Jahre später das nicht mehr fortführt, ist gelinde gesagt grundsätzlich erstmal Blödsinn, etwa so als würde man sagen wir hier würden wegen irgendwas das mit Obama in seinen 8 Jahren Amtszeit ausgehandelt wurde reingelegt, weil Trumph sich dann nicht mehr dazu verpflichtet gefühlt hat es fortzusetzen.

Es ist ohne Frage beschissen, aber grundsätzlich ist eben kein Nachfolger zwingend dazu verpflichtet Deals seines Vorgängers auch unangetastet fortführen zu müssen.
Allerdings sollte man das dann halt auch über die entsprechenden Wege lösen und eben nicht wie Putin einfach mal seinen Nachbarn überfallen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch wieder außerordentlich spannend, das am heutigen Tag gewisse Poster wie vom Erdboden verschluckt sind, nachdem die Bilder und Berichte in allen freien Medien über Butscha gesendet wurden
> In ein paar Tagen, werden wir wieder ihr Narrativ hören, ich bin gespannt.



Die warten vermutlich jetzt erstmal auf neue Anweisungen aus dem Kreml, mit denen sie "arbeiten" können.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist ohne Frage beschissen, aber grundsätzlich ist eben kein Nachfolger zwingend dazu verpflichtet Deals seines Vorgängers auch unangetastet fortführen zu müssen.
> Allerdings sollte man das dann halt auch über die entsprechenden Wege lösen und eben nicht wie Putin einfach mal seinen Nachbarn überfallen.


Jedenfalls ist es wahrscheinlich,  dass es mit ukrainischen Atomwaffen diesen Krieg nicht gegeben hätte.
Aber nützt jetzt auch nichts drüber zu spekulieren... es gibt ihn leider.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist es wahrscheinlich,  dass es mit ukrainischen Atomwaffen diesen Krieg nicht gegeben hätte.
> Aber nützt jetzt auch nichts drüber zu spekulieren... es gibt ihn leider.


Oder es hätte viel früher einen Krieg gegeben weil die Russen das nicht akzeptiert hätten und das  Zeitfenster genutzt hätten das blieb bis die Ukrainer diese A Waffen irgendwie nutzbar gemacht hätten.


----------



## Poulton (3. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier haben viele noch nicht verstanden was in diesem Land passieren würde, wenn eine unmittelbare Kriegsgefahr bestehen würde, dann ändert sich das Leben für alle und zwar schlagartig, auch wirtschaftlich.


Leseempfehlung: Rahmenrichtlinien für die Gesamtverteidigung – Gesamtverteidigungs-Richtlinien (RRGV)
Auch wenn von 1989: Das ist bis heute gültig.
Wobei darin noch ein paar weitere Gesetze und Verordnungen genannt werden, wie z.B. Bundesleistungsgesetz, Mineralölbewirtschaftungs-Verordnung, Erdölbevorratungsgesetz, Wirtschaftssicherstellungsgesetz.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder es hätte viel früher einen Krieg gegeben weil die Russen das nicht akzeptiert hätten und das  Zeitfenster genutzt hätten das blieb bis die Ukrainer diese A Waffen irgendwie nutzbar gemacht hätten.


Vielleicht. Darüber zu spekulieren bringt aber wohl nichts.

Der Krieg ist *jetzt* da.


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darüber zu spekulieren bringt aber wohl nichts.


Na damit hast du halt angefangen 😅


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was erwartest du eigentlich? Dass alles per Hand bearbeitet wird und man ohne gesetzlichen Grundlage keine Gebühren verlangt?


Ich erwarte, dass unsere Bürokratie in der Lage wäre, grundlegende Informationen was zu tun ist wenn man Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat bereitzustellen und nicht wochenlang auf mehrere Nachfragen gar nichts passiert und dann aus dem Nichts ein Bescheid über Mülleimer kommt - der dann auch noch rigoros verteidigt wird bis der Bürgermeister himself die Sache regeln muss.

Es ist ja nicht seit Wochen zu erwarten gewesen dass Ukrainer in Deutschland ankommen. Unmöglich zu verlangen, dass ein Amt da eine kurze To-Do-/Infoliste bereithält für Leute die sie aufnehmen wollen. Dafür brauchts sicher Monate.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Echtes Trauerspiel, dass du nicht raffst, dass Don 8 Jahre meint und sich nur verschrieben hat.


Dafür dass du hier spontan austeilst wie ein Weltmeister wo es gar keinen Grund dafür gegeben hat liegste ganz schön daneben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass unsere Bürokratie in der Lage wäre, grundlegende Informationen was zu tun ist wenn man Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat bereitzustellen und nicht wochenlang auf mehrere Nachfragen gar nichts passiert und dann aus dem Nichts ein Bescheid über Mülleimer kommt - der dann auch noch rigoros verteidigt wird bis der Bürgermeister himself die Sache regeln muss.


Das ist aber Standard bei Behörden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2022)

Ich weiß - das ist ja was ich kritisiere


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür dass du hier spontan austeilst wie ein Weltmeister wo es gar keinen Grund dafür gegeben hat liegste ganz schön daneben.


Na ich hab gegen nen Misthaufen an "Argumenten" gepustet und lag einmal daneben in der Interpretation von Dons Aussage.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht seit Wochen zu erwarten gewesen dass Ukrainer in Deutschland ankommen. Unmöglich zu verlangen, dass ein Amt da eine kurze To-Do-/Infoliste bereithält für Leute die sie aufnehmen wollen. Dafür brauchts sicher Monate.


Es war, wie du weißt, nie vorgesehen, dass Flüchtlinge in diesen Mengen kommen zu Hause aufgenommen werden und es ist vor 7 Jahren ja auch nicht passiert.
Wenn man jetzt noch in der Realität leben würde wüsste man wie groß die Probleme sind wenn Unternehmen (grade die Großen) mal Probleme haben und handeln müssen wenn etwas abseits ser Prozesse läuft.


----------



## narcosubs (3. April 2022)

Ach ich weiß nicht, ich bin auch ziemlich genervt von dem allseits etablierten Behörden-Bashing, bei dem nun wirklich jeder meint, alles besser zu wissen und zu können. 
Klar kann sicherlich sehr vieles in Politik und Verwaltung kritisieren, aber dieses ständige "Alles Idioten!"-Gemecker bringt uns gesellschaftlich nicht weiter und führt zu fortschreitender Erosion des Gemeinwesens.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...dann ist das Ergebnis höchstwahrscheinlich genau dasselbe. Die Bundeswehr wüsste nach 8 Monaten wahrscheinlich immer noch nur ganz grob, was wo steht und was funktioniert und was nicht.



Wäre auch etwas peinlich, wenn das Verteidigungskonzept darauf basiert, dass ein Feind erstmal 8 Monate vor der Grenze steht und wartet. Vielleicht nicht ganz so peinlich, wie das, was wir stattdessen haben (8 Jahre nach Beginn eines Angriffkriegs in Europa durch einen Staat, der gemeinsame Grenzen mit NATO-Partnern und die NATO offen als Feind klassifiziert hat: Vorbereitungsstand der Bundeswehr = "Nicht in der Lage, zu verteidigen" nach Aussage praktisch aller Experten). Aber das, was wir haben, gilt wenigstens als Unfall und nicht als Plan. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Bundeswehr bis zum kürzlichen Geldregen doch gar keinen finanziellen Spielraum hatte, um sich zusätzlich auf irgendwas vorzubereiten. Einzig der Rückzug von Einheiten auf Außeneinsatz wäre möglich - aber a) läuft der selbst jetzt noch nicht, wo der Krieg direkt an unsere Tür klopft, und b) sind die Ausbildungsmissionen ziemlich klein, die Marine-Missionen mit ziemlich wenig Landstreitkräften und außer ein paar Aufklärern (wenn die nicht schon zurück sind?) niemand mit Luftwaffeln ausgestattet.




rhalin schrieb:


> Von dem Wurstverein UN kommt auch nix, unglaublich das Ganze



Die UN ist seit jeher Handlungsunfähig, sobald ein Mitglied des Sicherheitsrats betroffen ist. Das ist ein altes und wirklich jedem bekanntes Problem. Leider sind nicht nur gewisse 5 Staaten, von denen wir 3 als gute Freunde und Partner bezeichnen, regelmäßig dagegen, irgendetwas zu ändern, sondern auch ein rundes Dutzend weiterer, bei denen Deutschland regelmäßig ganz vorne mit dabei ist, eher dafür weitere Vetomächte einzuführen, anstatt dieses Prinzip ganz abzuschaffen oder aber durch Parallelstrukturen in der Generalversammlung zu ergänzen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hätte niemals ihre Atomwaffen abgeben dürfen. Aber sie wurden reingelegt.



Hatten wir doch vor 3-4 Wochen schon (zum letzten) Mal: Die Ukraine hatten weder die Sicherheitscodes für die Waffen, die sie zurückgegeben haben, noch hatten sie brauchbare Trägersysteme unter ihrer Kontrolle. Das atomare Erbe bestand also netto nur dem geformten Spaltmaterial, den gesamten Rest hätte die Ukraine dazu entwickeln müssen. Und sie hatte und hat nicht die Ressourcen für ein entsprechendes Rüstungsprogramm.

Etwas gründliche Verhandlungen bei der Ausformulierung der Garantieverträge hätten aber die Geschichte deutlich ändern können. Welcher Depp kam überhaupt auf die Idee, dass eine Garantie territorialer Integrität gegen Angriffe mit Atomwaffen IRGEND einen Gegenwert darstellen würde?




RyzA schrieb:


> Der Russe hat doch schon Theater gemacht das ehemalige Ostblockstaaten der Nato beigetreten sind.



Wie oft denn noch? "Der" eine Russe, damals noch in Petersburg, mag Theater gemacht haben, aber die russische Regierung hat zugestimmt. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dinge können bei richtigen Antrieb sehr schnell gehen, auch ohne Verwaltung und es gibt auch verschiedene Stufen des Verteidigungsfalles.
> In 8 Monaten kann man eine Menge Munition und auch weniger Komplexe Waffen produzieren und eine Menge Ersatzteile fertigen, wenn  die Priorität darauf liegt.



Und wann sollen die 8 Monate beginnen? "Ein unberechenbar, sich sämtlichen nationalen Kontrollen entledigender Autokrat marschiert unprovoziert in andere Staaten ein, begeht Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen en Masse, bezeichnet die NATO als Feind und droht ihr, betreibt atomare Aufrüstung, verlegt Einheiten in Enklaven innerhalb des NATO-Gebietes und verletzt den NATO-Luftraum" scheint ja noch nicht zu reichen. Denn das macht Putin SEIT JAHREN und trotzdem wurde der Bereitschaftsstatus der Bundeswehr vor ein paar Wochen von praktisch allen unabhängigen Analysten mit praktisch "0" angegeben.



> Hier haben viele noch nicht verstanden was in diesem Land passieren würde, wenn eine unmittelbare Kriegsgefahr bestehen würde, dann ändert sich das Leben für alle und zwar schlagartig, auch wirtschaftlich.



Aktuell haben wir täglich mehr Coronatote als die Nazis Kriegstote im Schnitt der ersten 1-2 Jahre. Wahrscheinlich würde die FDP bei einem Angriff Putins die Soldaten zur Unterstützung dieser armen Mittelständler mit globalem Milliardenumsatz abkommandieren, nicht dass die noch unter dem Krieg leiden müssen. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einige NATO-Staaten auf dem Balkan haben noch T-Panzer in ihren aktiven Beständen / Reserven, um die geht es, aber selbst da wird es teilweise schon schwierig, da diese zumindest in Teilen, für den NATO-Beitritt bzgl. der Elektronik (Feuerleitrechner, ect) auch auf West-Standard / NATO-Standard modernisiert wurden und da wären wir wieder am Anfang des Kreises, bzgl. Einweisung, da es da eben teils deutliche Unterschiede in der Bedienung gibt, gegenüber dem russischen Standard, welcher von der ukrainischen Armee genutzt wird.



Sicher? Klar sind andere Systeme verbaut, was bei der Wartung zum Problem werden könnte. Aber sie erfüllen die gleiche Funktion und sind in beiden Fällen darauf optimiert, möglichst automatisch/ohne komplexe Inputs zu erfordern, beim optimalen Einsatz der Waffe zu helfen. Und die ist die gleiche. Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit den Kommunikationseinrichtungen aussieht, aber bei Fahren & Schießen würde ich erwarten, dass weniger Einweisung und Übung nötig ist als bei den gelieferten AT und AA Infanteriewaffen, wo die Soldaten neben Bedienungsfeinheiten auch die Grundeigenschaften und Einsatzkonzepte eines für sie neuen Waffensystems verinnerlichen  müssen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch wieder außerordentlich spannend, das am heutigen Tag gewisse Poster wie vom Erdboden verschluckt sind, nachdem die Bilder und Berichte in allen freien Medien über Butscha gesendet wurden
> In ein paar Tagen, werden wir wieder ihr Narrativ hören, ich bin gespannt.


Die Sachlage ist nicht so klar, wie es in den Medien dargestellt wird. Solange es keine definitiven Beweise für die Verbrechen gibt, werde ich mich z.B. dazu gar nicht äußern.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Sachlage ist nicht so klar, wie es in den Medien dargestellt wird. Solange es keine definitiven Beweise für die Verbrechen gibt, werde ich mich z.B. dazu gar nicht äußern.


Das kennen wir alles, war ja bei MH17 genau das gleiche.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Russland dementiert an dem Massaker in Butscha beteiligt gewesen zu sein und fordert ein Sitzung im UNO-Sicherheitsrat:



> Russland will angesichts des Vorwurfs von Kriegsverbrechen im ukrainischen Butscha für Montag eine Sitzung des Uno-Sicherheitsrats einberufen. Das schreibt der Vertreter Russlands bei den Uno, Dmitri Polanski, auf der Plattform Telegram. Bei der Sitzung solle über die »Provokation von ukrainischen Radikalen« diskutiert werden.
> 
> Nach dem Abzug russischer Truppen hat die Ukraine nach eigenen Angaben in der Region um die Hauptstadt Kiew die Leichen von insgesamt 410 Bewohnern geborgen. »Das ist eine Hölle, die dokumentiert werden muss, damit die Unmenschen, die sie geschaffen haben, bestraft werden«, schrieb die ukrainische Generalstaatsanwältin Iryna Wenediktowa am Sonntagabend auf Facebook. Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Human Rights Watch veröffentlichte Beweise für mutmaßliche Kriegsverbrechen.


Quelle: Russland will Sitzung des Uno-Sicherheitsrats zu Butscha

Vieles spricht aber dafür das es russische Streitkräfte waren. Oder vielleicht tschetschenische Kämpfer oder Söldner?
Wer auch immer das war... muß zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Sachlage ist nicht so klar, wie es in den Medien dargestellt wird. Solange es keine definitiven Beweise für die Verbrechen gibt, werde ich mich z.B. dazu gar nicht äußern.


Interviewte Überlebende und internationale Presse, die direkt mit den ukrainischen Truppen zum ersten Mal in das Gebiet gegangen sind und die Bilder aufgenommen haben, sprechen ja für sich.
Was daran unklar soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

Oder glaubst du gar den Russen, dass die Ukrainer die eigene Zivilbevölkerung gefoltert, vergewaltigt und ermordet hat? - Come on...

Einfach mal lesen, so was kann sich keiner mehr als Propaganda ausdenken:








						Ukraine: Gezielte Gewalt gegen Frauen und Mädchen
					

Die russischen Truppen haben nach ihrem Abzug aus der Region Kiew ein Bild des Grauens hinterlassen. Über Vergewaltigungen und nackte Frauenleichen am Straßenrand wird berichtet. Menschenrechtler gehen davon aus, dass Moskau die Kriegsverbrechen seiner Soldaten mindestens duldet.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Vielleicht waren es auch Söldner der Wagner Gruppe. Denen könnte man das zutrauen.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren es auch Söldner der Wagner Gruppe. Denen könnte man das zutrauen.


Wenn der Bericht eines Überlebenden richtig ist, sind es wohl Tschetschenen, die dort marodieren.








						Wladislaw überlebte die Gräuel von Butscha - jetzt erzählt er
					

Die Gräueltaten von Butscha schockieren die Welt. Wladislaw Kozlowsky erlebte sie hautnah mit. Der Ukrainer erzählt nun, wie die Russen in die Stadt kamen. Wie er in einem Bunker als Geisel gehalten wurde. Und wie die Russen dann anfingen, Menschen hinzurichten.




					www.focus.de
				




War mir klar, die Tschetschenen werden seit mehreren hundert Jahren in der Kriegsliteratur so ähnlich beschrieben.
Zu feige für einen echten Kampf, aber beim Vergewaltigen und Morden von Zivilisten sind sie echte Helden...


----------



## Tekkla (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> sind es wohl Tschetschenen, die dort marodieren.


Vollkommen egal. Die sind im Auftrag der russischen Armee. dort. Also sind das Massaker der russischen Armee. End of Story. :puke:


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal. Die sind im Auftrag der russischen Armee. dort. Also sind das Massaker der russischen Armee. End of Story. :puke:


Dem ist so, kein Widerspruch.
Meine Antwort war ja lediglich eine Art Berichtigung auf die Vermutung von @RyzA , es wäre die Wagner Gruppe.

Der Einsatz der "Wagner" in diesem Umfeld wäre recht unprofessionell (Ok, was ist aktuelle schon professionell bei den Russen?).
Auch wenn die Mannstärke unklar ist, betätigen diese sich doch auf dem ganzen Planeten als Söldner, also dürften die Mann-Ressourcen recht begrenzt sein.


----------



## Tekkla (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dem ist so, kein Widerspruch.


Ich wollte nur jegliche Form und Anschein von "Ach, das waren ja nur bestimmte Teile der Truppen, also ist das kein Problem der ganzen Truppe" im Keim ersticken.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur jegliche Form und Anschein von "Ach, das waren ja nur bestimmte Teile der Truppen, also ist das kein Problem der ganzen Truppe" im Keim ersticken.


Na ja, wie ja überall formuliert wird, wird die Vorgehensweise zumindest von der russischen Führung geduldet.
Mit Duldung bei Kriegsverbrechen als Befehlsgebende Instanz sind diese nach Völkerrecht direkt verantwortlich (ansonsten hätte es bei z. b. den Nürnberger Prozessen deutlich weniger Urteile gegeben...)

Ist eigentlich klar wie die Sonne, Putin und der immer nie präsente Verteidigungsminister können jetzt direkt für Mord angeklagt werden.
Zeit für den internationalen Haftbefehl...


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Einsatz der "Wagner" in diesem Umfeld wäre recht unprofessionell (Ok, was ist aktuelle schon professionell bei den Russen?).
> Auch wenn die Mannstärke unklar ist, betätigen diese sich doch auf dem ganzen Planeten als Söldner, also dürften die Mann-Ressourcen recht begrenzt sein.


Genau. Was ist dort schon professionell? Das hier hatte ich u.a. über die Wagner Gruppe gelesen:



> In das Netzwerk der Gruppe Wagner ist die Task-Force _Rusitsch_ eingegliedert, welche auf das in der rechtsextremen Szene beliebte Valknut-Symbol zurückgreift. Sie soll nach Kenntnissen von _Belltower.News_ von Alexey Milchakov und Yan Petrovsky im Jahr 2014 gegründet worden sein. Zuvor nahmen diese an einem paramilitärischen Training-Programm der „Russischen Reichslegion“ teil. Vertreter dieser Einheit posieren in sozialen Netzwerken mit Hitlergruß.* Ihr Gründer Milchakov ist ein bekennender Neonazi, der durch Leichenschändungen während des Russisch-Ukrainischen Krieges aufgefallen ist. Unter anderem schnitzte er Hakenkreuze in die Gesichter von getöten ukrainischen Soldaten. *Während der Russischen Invasion in die Ukraine 2022 deutete die Gruppe an, dass sie in Charkiw zum Einsatz kommen werde.


außerdem



> Im Jahr 2021 erstatteten Hinterbliebene eines Syrers Anzeige in Russland wegen Mordes und Folter gegen mehrere Personen der Wagner-Gruppe. Ihre Vorwürfe stützen sich auf Videoaufnahmen, in denen mehrere Personen schwerste Körperverletzungen begehen, ehe sie ihr Opfer enthaupten und verbrennen. Rund um den Einsatz russischer Söldner in Syrien gibt es zahlreiche Berichte über Folter und Morde an Zivilisten. Zumeist werden sie Mitgliedern der Wagner-Gruppe zugeschrieben. Im Dezember 2021 setzte die EU die Gruppe Wagner wegen „schwerer Menschenrechtsverstöße“ auf eine Sanktionsliste. Somit wurden in der EU vorhandene Vermögenswerte eingefroren, ein Einreiseverbot gegen betroffene Personen verhängt und ein Geschäftsverbot in der EU erlassen.


Quelle: Menschenrechtsverletzungen und Sanktionierung


Also von der Vorgehensweise gar nicht so abwegig. Aber du hattest ja einen Augenzeugenbericht verlinkt. Von daher glaube ich das erstmal mit den Tschetschenen.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte die Mali-Mission der Bundeswehr SOFORT binnen weniger Tage beendet werden.
Da gibt es eigentlich nix mehr zu überlegen:
aus Wicki:
_Mali_​_Die Regierung von Mali verhandelte im September 2021 mit der Gruppe Wagner über einen Truppeneinsatz von 1000 Söldnern,[79] öffentlich gemacht hatte dies die Agentur Reuters. Man wolle Beziehungen aufbauen, um die Sicherheit des Landes zu gewährleisten und noch sei nichts mit Wagner unterzeichnet, erklärte daraufhin ein Sprecher des Verteidigungsministeriums. In der Vergangenheit hatte Mali schon einmal mit sowjetischen bzw. russischen Kräften kooperiert. Nach dem Abzug der bisherigen Kolonialmacht Frankreich bat Modibo Keita, der erste Präsident des neu entstandenen Landes, 1961 die Sowjetunion um Hilfe beim Aufbau der einer eigenen Armee. Diese militärische Zusammenarbeit dauerte bis in die 1990er Jahre.[80]

Frankreich und Deutschland drohten im Herbst 2021 mit dem Abzug ihrer Truppen aus dem Antiterroreinsatz, sollten russische Söldner der Gruppe Wagner in Mali zum Einsatz kommen.[80][81] Im Januar 2022 wurden genau diese dort gesichtet.[13] Nach Angaben der französischen Streitkräfte soll ein Großteil des 450 Personen starken russischen Kontingents vor Ort aus Wagner-Söldnern bestehen.__[82]_

Dass unsere Soldaten den Kopf für irgend einen irrelevanten Despoten in Afrika hinhalten sollen, ist eh schon irre, in diesem Kontext nun völlig absurd.


----------



## Tekkla (4. April 2022)

Das mit dem "Somit wurden in der EU vorhandene Vermögenswerte eingefroren" ist sowas von dumm, wenn man bedenkt, dass Deutschland kaum Werte von 100 Mio € im Zuge der jüngsten Sanktionswelle "eingefroren" hat.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Russland meint jetzt die Bilder vom Massaker wären von der Nato insbesondere den USA inszeniert:



> Nach den verstörenden Berichten über ein Massaker der russischen Armee an den Einwohnern des Kiewer Vororts Butscha, bestreitet Russland weiter jegliche Verantwortung für die Taten. Eine Sprecherin des Außenministeriums in Moskau behauptete nun, die USA und ihre westlichen Partner hätten die grausamen Aufnahmen »bestellt«, um Russland die Schuld zuzuschieben.
> 
> »Wer sind die Meister der Provokation? Natürlich die Vereinigten Staaten und die Nato«, sagte Sprecherin Maria Sacharowa laut der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters in einem Interview im russischen Staatsfernsehen.
> 
> Sie wertete die schnelle Empörung des Westens über den Vorfall als Beleg für die angebliche westliche Verschwörung. »Die Tatsache, dass diese Angaben in den ersten Minuten gemacht wurden, nachdem das Material auftauchte, lassen keinen Zweifel daran, wer diese Geschichte bestellt hat«, so Sacharowa. Beweise für die Behauptungen brachte Sacharowa nicht. Zuvor hatte Russland die Bilder aus Butscha bereits als »weitere gestellte Provokation des Regimes in Kiew« bezeichnet.


Quelle: Russland behauptet, USA hätten Aufnahmen in Butscha »bestellt«


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Klar, sowas kann man bei amazon "bestellen"^^

Mit dem Thema ist Russland aus der zivilisierten Welt endgültig ausgeschieden.
Putin sorgt gerade dafür, dass Russland die nächsten 100 Jahre das bleibt, was es schon immer war, ein verarmtes III. Welt Entwicklungsland mit einer despotischen Regierung.

Da hatte Obama schon 2014 recht, ist eine Regionalmacht, zu mehr reicht es nicht...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgrECWPbOak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da hatte Obama schon 2014 recht, ist eine Regionalmacht, zu mehr reicht es nicht...


Nur leider haben sie das größte Atomwaffenarsenal der Welt.
Sonst hätte die Nato schon längst eingegriffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur leider haben sie das größte Atomwaffenarsenal der Welt.


Dass die Aussage von Obama Blödsinn war war doch schon immer klar. Russland hat haufenweise Atomwaffen und steckt auch viel Geld ins Militär. Drittweltländer können das nur schwer finanzieren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Sonst hätte die Nato schon längst eingegriffen.


Wenn die sich als Verteidigungsbündnis darstellen, würden sie sich dann unglaubwürdig machen. Aber das passiert ja in der Politik ständig.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die sich als Verteidigungsbündnis darstellen, würden sie sich dann unglaubwürdig machen.


Nö. Russland hat ja die Ukraine angegriffen. Die gehören zwar nicht zur Nato aber der Angriff ist  völkerrechtswidrig. Und man würde garantiert nicht beim Völkermord untätig zugucken.
Das machen sie jetzt auch nicht... aber hätte Russland keine Atomwaffen würde das noch ganz anders aussehen.
Dann gäbe es u.a. eine Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nö. Russland hat ja die Ukraine angegriffen. Die gehören zwar nicht zur Nato aber der Angriff ist  völkerrechtswidrig. Und man würde garantiert nicht beim Völkermord untätig zugucken.
> Das machen sie jetzt auch nicht... aber hätte Russland keine Atomwaffen würde das noch ganz anders aussehen.
> Dann gäbe es u.a. eine Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine.


Richtig, denn die NATO ist eben kein reines Verteidigungsbündnis von Mitgliedern, sondern die wollen die Weltpolizei spielen. Hat man schon mehrfach gesehen, nur in der Ukraine trauen die sich das nicht, weil halt Russland mindestens was Militär angeht kein Drittweltland ist.


----------



## Optiki (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interviewte Überlebende und internationale Presse, die direkt mit den ukrainischen Truppen zum ersten Mal in das Gebiet gegangen sind und die Bilder aufgenommen haben, sprechen ja für sich.
> Was daran unklar soll, ist mir schleierhaft.


Mal von den sinnlosen Vorwürfen über sich vermeidlichen Fakevideos mit Schauspielern abgesehen, welche gerade von typischen Leuten auf Twitter geteilt werden. 

Die russische Regierung behaupte, alle Russen hätten die Stadt am 30 verlassen und die Leichen wurden erst 4 Tage später gefunden. Ist gab jedoch schon 01.04 ein ein eindeutiges virales Video, wo man eine der Straßen voller Leichen gesehen hat. 

Es werden ja jetzt auch schon die ersten Satellitenbilder gezeigt, auf denen der Graben für das Massengrab zu sehen ist. Jetzt über die nächsten Tage werden da immer mehr Zeugen und auch ein paar Videos auftauchen. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Bericht eines Überlebenden richtig ist, sind es wohl Tschetschenen, die dort marodieren.


Solche Vermutungen hatte ich auch schon vor 2 Tagen gelesen, die normalen Einheiten werden die Leute gefesselt haben und gefoltert bzw. ermordet haben, um vermeintlich Rache für ihre Landsleute zu nehmen, die in den Separatisten Regionen gestorben sind bzw. in Odessa verbrannt wurden. Entsprechend wurden dann auch Wertgegenstände entwendet und Frauen/Mädchen missbraucht. 

Einige Leichen auf der Straße sahen mehr danach aus, als wurden die von Nachzüglern einfach am Straßenrand erschossen, während sie teilweise essen holen wollten. Wenn es jetzt wirklich die vermeidlichen Tiktok Soldaten waren, dann wundert es mich gar nicht. Nachdem sie sich damit gebrüstet haben, wie sie auf Ampeln schießen können und um eine Ecke auf vermeidliche Gegner mit Panzerfäusten und anderen Werfern schießen und nicht ein Schuss zurück kommt. 

Arestovich hat eine vermeintliche Liste, von in den Städten stationierten ,russischen Einheiten veröffentlicht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Nur leider haben sie das größte Atomwaffenarsenal der Welt.


Auf dem Papier ja, ob die Zahl aber wirklich stimmt und wv davon wirklich einsatzfähig sind, auf einem Anderen. 
Dennoch ist es leider mehr als ausreichend, um die ganze Welt ins Unglück zu stürzen.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, denn die NATO ist eben kein reines Verteidigungsbündnis von Mitgliedern, sondern die wollen die Weltpolizei spielen. Hat man schon mehrfach gesehen, nur in der Ukraine trauen die sich das nicht, weil halt Russland mindestens was Militär angeht kein Drittweltland ist.


Wenn dann die USA und nicht die Nato.
Russland war auch nicht ohne. In  Tschetschenien, Syrien und Georgien. Jetzt Ukraine.
Früher als Sowjetunion in Vietnam (mit Waffenlieferungen) und Afghanistan.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Russland meint jetzt die Bilder vom Massaker wären von der Nato insbesondere den USA inszeniert:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Russland behauptet, USA hätten Aufnahmen in Butscha »bestellt«


Überrascht doch nicht. Alles wo Russland schlecht aussieht war natürlich USA, NATO oder Ukraine selbst.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur leider haben sie das größte Atomwaffenarsenal der Welt.
> Sonst hätte die Nato schon längst eingegriffen.


So, wie die russische Armee "funktioniert", habe ich erhebliche Zweifel an deren umfassenden Einsatzfähigkeit.
Nicht falsch verstehen, selbst wenn nur 5 oder 10% der Raketen abgeschossen werden könnten, ist das immer noch eine valide Bedrohung.
Ich halte es aber für völlig abwegig, dass die Russen aktuell gezielte Präzisionsangriffe machen können.
Massenvernichtung der Zivilbevölkerung eines Landes als solches ist aber immer noch möglich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Massenvernichtung der Zivilbevölkerung eines Landes als solches ist aber immer noch möglich.


Die könnten ja Kernwaffen auf die Ukraine werfen. Da hätten dann auch die anliegenden Staaten was von...
Aber hoffentlich wird Lukaschenko da nein sagen.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So, wie die russische Armee "funktioniert", habe ich erhebliche Zweifel an deren umfassenden Einsatzfähigkeit.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, selbst wenn nur 5 oder 10% der Raketen abgeschossen werden könnten, ist das immer noch eine valide Bedrohung.
> Ich halte es aber für völlig abwegig, dass die Russen aktuell gezielte Präzisionsangriffe machen können.
> Massenvernichtung der Zivilbevölkerung eines Landes als solches ist aber immer noch möglich.


Man weiß es nicht. Ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.
Ein so´n "Ding" über einer Großstadt gezündet wäre schon ein krasser Massenmord.
Heutige Atomsprengköpfe sind um ein vielfaches stärker als Hiroshima und Nagasaki (was schon damals verheerende Folgen hatte).

*Edit: *Russland setzt neben Splitter - und Phosphorbomben auch neueartige Antipersonenminen ein



> Diese moderne Antipersonenmine gehört zu den besonders gefährlichen und geächteten Springminen. Diese Sprengkörper springen, wenn sie ausgelöst werden, zunächst ungefähr einen Meter hoch und explodieren dann. Dabei schleudern sie scharfkantige Splitter in einen Umkreis von acht bis zwölf Metern. Verletzungen durch solche Splitter können aber auch noch in bis zu 50 Metern Entfernung auftreten.
> Außerdem sind diese Minen schwer zu räumen, denn sie haben einen sogenannten Aufhebeschutz. Das bedeutet: Werden sie angehoben oder gekippt, explodieren sie sofort.


Quelle: Russlands verbotene Minen im Ukraine-Krieg

Also alles Dinge die richtig "schön fies" sind.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man weiß es nicht. Ich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.
> Ein so´n "Ding" über einer Großstadt gezündet wäre schon ein krasser Massenmord.
> Heutige Atomsprengköpfe sind um ein vielfaches stärker als Hiroshima und Nagasaki (was schon damals verheerende Folgen hatte).


Sie sind nicht alle viel stärker, einige ja, andere nur unwesentlich (die taktischen Teile).
Mir geht es um die Präzision.

Beim aktuellen Angriff auf Odessa wurden gem. Berichten über 50 gelenkte Bomben abgeworfen und nur 4 oder 5 trafen auch.
Also eine Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von ca. 10%, also unterirdisch schlecht.

Die Kernfrage ist also: Wo schlägt eine hypothetische Atombombe der Russen ein?
Die naheliegende Antwort: Keiner weiss es, nicht mal die Russen selbst...


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kennen wir alles, war ja bei MH17 genau das gleiche.


Das ist das Video der Nationalpolizei der Ukraine offiziell auf deren Webseite:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7yIyNBMpQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist deren Webseite:








						Національна поліція України
					

Наразі в місті працюють бійці заведеного полку спеціального призначення Нацполіції «САФАРІ», до складу якого увійшли представники підрозділів поліції особливого призначення, бійці КОРДу і Тор, а також спеціалісти вибухотехнічної служби.




					www.npu.gov.ua
				



Die Aufnahmen sind vom 2-ten April 2022, also am Tag der Bekanntgabe. Sie führen eine Operation durch:
"Today, April 2nd, in liberated town of Bucha in Kiev region special forces of national police of Ukraine performed *clearing of territory from diversionists and collaborators* with Russian forces. Demolition service specialists perform search of places of crimes of Russian Forces and extract undetonated explosives and ammunition."
Viele der männlichen Leichen mit gebunden Händen haben ein weißes Armband.
Der französische Journalist, der vor Ort berichtet, ist im Gegensatz zu Russen und Ukrainern eine zuverlässige Quelle:








						Guerre en Ukraine : des crimes de guerre ont-ils été commis à Boutcha ?
					

Les autorités ukrainiennes se disent, dimanche 3 avril, horrifiées par les images des massacre commis dans la ville de Boutcha. De son côté, Moscou dément toute responsabilité. Arnaud Comte, envoyé spécial à Kiev, fait le point sur la situation.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				



Er berichtet von vielen Leichen, unter anderem von Frauen und Kindern. Die Leichen sind also echt und es wurden Verbrechen begangen. Man bewegt die Leichen nicht, bis zur Ankunft einer unabhängigen Komission, die dann die Untersuchung vornehmen wird.
Dann gibt es den Augenzeugenbericht von diesem Kollegen:








						Wladislaw überlebte die Gräuel von Butscha - jetzt erzählt er
					

Die Gräueltaten von Butscha schockieren die Welt. Wladislaw Kozlowsky erlebte sie hautnah mit. Der Ukrainer erzählt nun, wie die Russen in die Stadt kamen. Wie er in einem Bunker als Geisel gehalten wurde. Und wie die Russen dann anfingen, Menschen hinzurichten.




					www.focus.de
				



Er klingt sehr glaubwürdig. Es stellt sich dann die Frage, ob nur die Russen dort aktiv nach Mitgliedern/Azov/Reservisten der ukrainischen Armee suchten und exekutiereten oder geschah das Ganze systematisch bei der gesamten russischen Armee von oben verordnet. Nach blindem Genozid sieht es nicht aus, sonst wäre er nicht am Leben, um die seine Geschichte weiterzuerzählen. Ein systematisches Vorgehen wäre ganz klar ein Kriegsverbrechen.

Es wird nicht wie bei MH17 laufen, aus einem einfachen Grund. Ist der Todeszeitpunkt vor dem 30ten März, sind es automatisch die Russen gewesen. So etwas lässt sich feststellen. Man kann auch feststellen mit welcher Waffe auf die Opfer geschossen wurde, ob die Leichen bewegt wurden und woher sie ungefähr stammen nach persönlcher Identifikation.

Ich warte genau die Ergebnisse ab. Bei toten Frauen, Kindern und älteren Menschen bin ich mir zu 99% sicher, dass es die Russen waren.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wird nicht wie bei MH17 laufen, aus einem einfachen Grund. Ist der Todeszeitpunkt vor dem 30ten März, sind es automatisch die Russen gewesen. So etwas lässt sich feststellen. Man kann auch feststellen mit welcher Waffe auf die Opfer geschossen wurde, ob die Leichen bewegt wurden und woher sie ungefähr stammen nach persönlcher Identifikation.


Das haben ja schon einhellig die internationalen Reporter vor Ort gesagt, das der Verwesungsgrad zu weit fortgeschritten war/ist, als das nur geringste Chance besteht das es nicht die Russen waren.
Erste Nachrichten wurden ja schon am Freitag auf Samstag Nacht bekannt.


----------



## Optiki (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Aufnahmen sind vom 2-ten April 2022, also am Tag der Bekanntgabe. Sie führen eine Operation durch:


Wie bereits geschrieben, es gibt ein eindeutiges Video auf Twitter, welche am 01.04 veröffentlich wurde, darauf ist die Straße zu sehen mit der Tuja Hecke und den Pflastersteinen inklusive der Leichen. 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich noch nicht so viele Bilder von Menschen mit einem weißem Band gesehen, sondern kann mich nur an eine Person erinnern, ansonsten waren es meistens die weißen Handfesseln. 

Was ich mich bei dem Bürgermeister frage, ob er überhaupt am Ende noch in der Stadt war bzw. ob er nicht die ganze Zeit in einem Schutzraum war, bisschen Korruption schwimmt da ja schon mit. 

Generell sind die Kommentare der Russen unter dem Video gruslig, einige Leute verstehen anscheinend auch nicht oder wollen es nicht, dass die Russen da alles mit Fallen versehen haben, sogar teilweise Leichen. Die Pioniere müssen da jeden Auto checken, welche sie von der Straße schieben, gleichzeitig könnten da immer noch Saboteure/Spotter der Russen sein. Die Einheiten schaffen da nicht einfach mal die ganze Stadt an einem Tag zu sichern.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wird nicht wie bei MH17 laufen, aus einem einfachen Grund. Ist der Todeszeitpunkt vor dem 30ten März, sind es automatisch die Russen gewesen. So etwas lässt sich feststellen. Man kann auch feststellen mit welcher Waffe auf die Opfer geschossen wurde, ob die Leichen bewegt wurden und woher sie ungefähr stammen nach persönlcher Identifikation.


Das Problem sind die verblendeten Russen und der Hass vieler Leute, der nicht Weststaaten auf die USA. Man müssten alles Filmen, vom einsammeln der Leichen, über die Obduktion bis hin zur Analyse im Labor und die Leute werden es trotzdem dort nicht glauben. China, Indien und Co werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Experte vorbei schicken und damit wird es alles Westpropaganda abgetan.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Eines ist mal ziemlich sicher, wenn sich die Sache mit Butscha in das Kollektivbewusstsein der Ukrainer eingegraben hat, und eventuell noch andere ähnliche Massaker zu Tage kommen, in Gebieten die in den nächsten Tage im Nord Osten, um Tschernihiw, Konotop und Issum befreit werden, ist es komplett ausgeschlossen, das die Ukrainer ihre Waffen strecken, das sollten gewisse Menschen wie z.B. ein Herr Precht schleunigst zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Leute die zukünftig so etwas als vernünftig argumentativ in der Öffentlichkeit propagieren, machen sich dann lächerlich, zumindestens in den Augen der Ukrainer und wohl auch der mesiten anderen Menschen.
Mit Butscha ist ein "schnelles" Ende dieses Krieges, eventuell am Verhandlungstisch, in noch wesentlich weitere Entfernung gerückt. Auch der moralische Druck schwere Waffen zu liefern, wird steigen, genauso die verbale Eskalation gegenüber Leuten, die diesen Krieg im Sinne Russlands relativieren oder gar rechtfertigen.
Dieser Sonntag wird Folgen haben.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieser Sonntag wird Folgen haben.


Yepp.
Vor allem dürfte es für Selensky keinerlei Grund mehr geben, irgendwelche schmerzhaften Zugeständnisse zu geben.
So lange die Waffenlieferungen laufen und noch ausgebaut werden, wird es den Russen kaum gelingen, die Ukraine in die Knie zu zwingen.
Ich fürchte nur, das es seit diesem Sonntag deutlich weniger russische Kriegsgefangene geben wird...


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben ja schon einhellig die internationalen Reporter vor Ort gesagt, das der Verwesungsgrad zu weit fortgeschritten war/ist, als das nur geringste Chance besteht das es nicht die Russen waren.
> Erste Nachrichten wurden ja schon am Freitag auf Samstag Nacht bekannt.


Bei den Massengräbern ja, bei Leichen auf den Straßen ist der Verwesungsgrad unterschiedlich. Weder ich noch du noch Reporter können das beurteilen. Das ist die Arbeit für die Rechtsmediziner.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Eines ist mal ziemlich sicher, wenn sich die Sache mit Butscha in das Kollektivbewusstsein der Ukrainer eingegraben hat, und eventuell noch andere ähnliche Massaker zu Tage kommen, in Gebieten die in den nächsten Tage im Nord Osten, um Tschernihiw, Konotop und Issum befreit werden, ist es komplett ausgeschlossen, das die Ukrainer ihre Waffen strecken, das sollten gewisse Menschen wie z.B. ein Herr Precht schleunigst zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> Leute die zukünftig so etwas als vernünftig argumentativ in der Öffentlichkeit propagieren, machen sich dann lächerlich, zumindestens in den Augen der Ukrainer und wohl auch der mesiten anderen Menschen.
> Mit Butscha ist ein "schnelles" Ende dieses Krieges, eventuell am Verhandlungstisch, in noch wesentlich weitere Entfernung gerückt. Auch der moralische Druck schwere Waffen zu liefern, wird steigen, genauso die verbale Eskalation gegenüber Leuten, die diesen Krieg im Sinne Russlands relativieren oder gar rechtfertigen.
> Dieser Sonntag wird Folgen haben.


Wenn es systematisch geschehen ist, dann hat es einen Zweck. Im stalinistischen Regime hat man Tötungen, Vergewaltigungen und Folter verordnet, damit es keine Aufstände gibt und die Leute in die andere Richtung fliehen. Es war auch eine der Methoden, um die gegnerischen Truppen zu demoralisieren.

EDIT: Das ist der Vorreiter des Terros unter Stalin, die anscheinend bis heute Stand hält.








						Nikolai Iwanowitsch Jeschow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp.
> Vor allem dürfte es für Selensky keinerlei Grund mehr geben, irgendwelche schmerzhaften Zugeständnisse zu geben.
> So lange die Waffenlieferungen laufen und noch ausgebaut werden, wird es den Russen kaum gelingen, die Ukraine in die Knie zu zwingen.
> Ich fürchte nur, das es seit diesem Sonntag deutlich weniger russische Kriegsgefangene geben wird...



Hier bin ich völlig bei dir,
der Krieg könnte weiter eskalieren, besonders heftig wird das für die ehemaligen russischen Wehrpflichtigen, mit denen jetzt die angeschlagenen Truppen aufgefüllt werden, die wissen nicht mal ansatzweise was auf sie zukommt und auf was sie sich wohl unter "guten Zureden" eingelassen haben.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei den Massengräbern ja, bei Leichen auf den Straßen ist der Verwesungsgrad unterschiedlich. Weder ich noch du noch Reporter können das beurteilen. Das ist die Arbeit für die Rechtsmediziner.


"Kriegsreporter" die das schon seit Jahren machen für angesehene freie Pressse Medien, sind durchaus in der Lage  so etwas einigermaßen zu beurteilen, die sehen das nicht zum ersten Mal und machen diesen Job auch nicht zum ersten Mal und zu diesm Sachverhalt haben sich eben schon einige geäußert und die machen das bestimmt nicht für westliche Propaganda oder Spaß an der Freude. Auch wenn man Ihnen das gerne unterstellen will, von gewissen Seiten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "Kriegsreporter" die das schon seit Jahren machen für angesehene freie Pressse Medien, sind durchaus in der Lage  so etwas einigermaßen zu beurteilen, die sehen das nicht zum ersten Mal und machen diesen Job auch nicht zum ersten Mal und zu diesm Sachverhalt haben sich eben schon einige geäußert und die machen das bestimmt nicht für westliche Propaganda oder Spaß an der Freude. Auch wenn man Ihnen das gerne unterstellen will, von gewissen Seiten.


Immer noch keine Rechtsmediziner, eine Krankenschwester ist kein Arzt, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich mehr und öfter mit den Patienten zu hat. Ich würde die Ergebnisse abwarten, kann ja nicht so lange dauern, dann gibt es keine Diskussionen mehr. Die bestätigten zwei Massengräber sind schlimm genug.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wenn es systematisch geschehen ist, dann hat es einen Zweck. Im stalinistischen Regime hat man Tötungen, Vergewaltigungen und Folter verordnet, damit es keine Aufstände gibt und die Leute in die andere Richtung fliehen. Es war auch eine der Methoden, um die gegnerischen Truppen zu demoralisieren.


????
Wir reden hier von Zivilisten und das motiviert wesentlich eher die Truppen dieser Zivilisten, als das sie es demoralisiert, konnte man schon im Sommer 1944 bis Frühjahr 1945 im Osten Deutschlands sehen.
Auch kann ich hier im Moment keine "Vorzeichen" oder "Anzeichen" einer Überlegenheit sehen und ja man verbreitet Angst unter der Zivilbevölkerung, das kann aber in Bezug auf Entschlossenheit auch in die gegenteilige Richtung gehen.

Übrigens jede Art von Referendum, das mal unter normalen Umständen, zu Friedensverhandlungen oder anderen politischen Entscheidungen ausgetragen werden sollte, wo sich die Russen irgend etwas erhoffen, dürfte damit vom Ergebnis klar sein.








						Warum ich Putin hasse
					

Meine Muttersprache ist Russisch, ich komme von der Krim - ich bin einer von denen, die Putin in der Ukraine angeblich schützen will. Was seine Soldaten bringen, ist nicht Schutz, sondern Vernichtung.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Russland wird nicht mal mehr den letzten Blumentopf bei der ukrainischen Bevölkerung in den nächsten Jahrzent(en) gewinnen können, der Zug ist endgültig abgefahren und ob es so Klug ist an seiner Grenze, ein eher auf Rache gesonnenen Nachbarn, durch seine eigenen Handlungen, "gezüchtet" zu haben, darf auch in Frage gestellt werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ????
> Wir reden hier von Zivilisten und das motiviert wesentlich eher die Truppen dieser Zivilisten, al das sie es demoralisiert, konnte man schon im Sommer 1944 bis Frühjahr 1945 im Osten Deutschlands sehen.
> Auch kann ich hier im Moment keine "Vorzeiche oder "Anzeichen" einer Überlegenheit sehen und ja man verbreitet Angst unter der Zivilbevölkerung, das kann aber in Bezug auf Entschlossenheit in die gegenteilige Richtung gehen.


Ich helfe bisschen nach. Russen rücken an, alle Zivilisten verlassen die Kriegschauplätze in Angst und Schrecken, Russen zerbomben, beschießen ukrainische Stellungen in aller Ruhe ohne Rücksicht auf die Zivilbevölkerung, weil die ukrainische Luftwaffe quasi nicht existent ist. Je mehr Zivilisten in die Richtung des Verteidigers fliehen, desto schwieriger wird die Versorgungslage und die Aufrechterhaltung der Ordnung dort usw. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt fällt alles wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen genau wie im Sommer 1944 bis Frühjahr 1945, denn Russen damals verwendeten dieselbe Taktik.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich helfe bisschen nach. Russen rücken an, alle Zivilisten verlassen die Kriegschauplätze in Angst und Schrecken, Russen zerbomben, beschießen ukrainische Stellungen in aller Ruhe ohne Rücksicht auf die Zivilbevölkerung, weil die ukrainische Luftwaffe quasi nicht existent ist. Je mehr Zivilisten in die Richtung des Verteidigers fliehen, desto schwieriger wird die Versorgungslage und die Aufrechterhaltung der Ordnung dort usw. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt fällt alles wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen genau wie im Sommer 1944 bis Frühjahr 1945, denn Russen damals verwendeten dieselbe Taktik.


Du kannst ja weiter "träumen", die Voraussetzungen sind nur völlig Seitenverkehrt, denn die Russen bekommen wie 1944/45 eben keinen Nachschub aus dem Westen, eher das völlige Gegenteil,  sondern in diesem Fall die Ukraine wird in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen noch wesentlich mehr Nachschub bekommen, das fehlt so offenkundig in deiner Rechnung, deshalb wird da auch nichts zusammenklappen, wie man sehr deutlich daran sieht, dass sich die Russen sowohl im Norden als auch im Nord Osten zurückziehen, weil ihre Truppen fertig sind und sie nicht genügend Logistikkapazität und Nachschub haben!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

Ich vermute, dass die daher in Zukunft eher auf Raketenangriffe setzen, das ist für Russland weniger gefährlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja weiter "träumen", die Voraussetzungen sind nur völlig Seitenverkehrt, denn die Russen bekommen wie 1944/45 eben keinen Nachschub aus dem Westen, eher das völlige Gegenteil,  sondern in diesem Fall die Ukraine wird in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen noch wesentlich mehr Nachschub bekommen, das fehlt so offenkundig in deiner Rechnung, deshalb wird da auch nichts Zusammenklappen, wie man sehr deutlich daran sieht, dass sich die Russen sowohl im Norden als auch im Nord Osten zurückziehen, weil ihre Truppen fertig sind und sie nicht genügend Logistikkapazität haben!


Ich verstehe deine dämlichen Polarisierungsversuche nicht. Ich bin nicht für Russland, ich will gar nicht, dass sie gewinnen, was das "Siegen" auch immer sein mag. Warum unterstellt du mir ständig deinen Schwachsinn?
Ich bin keine reaktionäre Person mit einer IQ unter der Zimmertemperatur, deswegen informiere ich mich aus allen Quellen. Du brauchst mir nichts dazuzudichten.
Ich versuche nachzuvollziehen, warum Russen solche Verbrechen systematisch begehen würden. Wenn das für dich zu hoch ist, halte dich eben daraus. Bestimmte Vorgehensweise haben ihren grausamen Zweck.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine dämlichen Polarisierungsversuche nicht.


Der Typ ist recht CDU-nah (ggf. auch Mitglied, ich meine er hätte dazu mal was gesagt). Die brauchen ebenso Polarisierung.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Russland wird nicht mal mehr den letzten Blumentopf bei der ukrainischen Bevölkerung in den nächsten Jahrzent(en) gewinnen können, der Zug ist endgültig abgefahren und ob es so Klug ist an seiner Grenze, ein eher auf Rache gesonnenen Nachbarn, durch seine eigenen Handlungen, "gezüchtet" zu haben, darf auch in Frage gestellt werden.


Wird dauern ja, aber machbar ist eine neue Verständigung dennoch. NS Deutschland hat im Osten weitaus schlimmer gewütet...


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Wie ich oben angedeutet habe, kann eine solche Vorgehensweise gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung in diesem Fall nur einen eskalierenden Zweck haben, wenn überhaupt einen.
Ich schätze, es sind der Frust der verheizten Soldaten und unfähige Kommandeure gewesen, die dem kein Einhalt geboten haben.

Die Ukrainer werden nachvollziehbarer Weise kaum mehr Gefangene machen.
 und jetzt noch ungleich mehr Widerstandwillen zeigen.
Russland hat für Jahrzehnte Sanktionen eingefangen und wird voraussichtlich ein billiger Rohstofflieferant, Anhängsel Chinas und das neue Armenhaus dieser Welt.
Russland wird binnen weniger Jahre einer waffenstarrenden Nato an der Ostgrenze entgegenstehen.
Staaten wie Finnland und Schweden werden ins NATO Lager hopsen.

Chapeau, Herr Putin!
Als Reichszerfledderer in die Analen Russlands einzugehen hat schon was...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wird dauern ja, aber machbar ist eine neue Verständigung dennoch. NS Deutschland hat im Osten weitaus schlimmer gewütet...


Stimmt, aber das in 80 Jahre her und "man" dachte, dass in Europa sowas nicht mehr vorkommt.
Das ist der kleine Unterschied.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Typ ist recht CDU-nah (ggf. auch Mitglied, ich meine er hätte dazu mal was gesagt). Die brauchen ebenso Polarisierung.


Der schreibt ernsthaft, ich würde von irgendwas " träumen ". Wo habe ich die Taten geleugnet oder Russlands Angriff gut geheißen?
Er ist aufgebracht, weil ich die Meinung eines Rechtsmediziners vor Ort die eines Journalisten vorziehe. Geht es noch?
Ich sage, die Massengräber sind schlimm genug, aber er hört nicht auf. Nochmals, die Massengräber sind Kriegsverbrechen. Für den Verwesungsgrad dort bedarf es keine Rechtsmediziner.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich versuche nachzuvollziehen, warum Russen solche Verbrechen systematisch begehen würden. Wenn das für dich zu hoch ist, halte dich eben daraus. Bestimmte Vorgehensweise haben ihren grausamen Zweck.


?????
Ja offenkundig wehrfähige Männer zwischen 16-60 Jahren einigermaßen systematisch zu erschießen, bei den Frauuen und jungen Frauen hat sich halt in den letzten 80-90 Jahren wenig geändert, was deutsche, afghanische und andere Frauen, die russische Besatzung erlebt haben, aus erster Hand bestätigen können.
Die Russen schieben Frust und ihre militärische Ordnung und Disziplin, abseits der Kaserne, war schon immer eine der schlechtesten im Vergleich zu anderen Armeen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wird dauern ja, aber machbar ist eine neue Verständigung dennoch. NS Deutschland hat im Osten weitaus schlimmer gewütet...


JA!
Mit einem neuen politischen System und der (selbständigen) Aufarbeitung seiner Verbrechen und der Bestrafung der Haupttäter, in diesem Fall durch die Sieger.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der schreibt ernsthaft, ich würde von irgendwas " träumen ". Wo habe ich die Taten geleugnet oder Russlands Angriff gut geheißen?
> Er ist aufgebracht, weil ich die Meinung eines Rechtsmediziners vor Ort die eines Journalisten vorziehe. Geht es noch?
> Ich sage, die Massengräber sind schlimm genug, aber er hört nicht auf. Nochmals, die Massengräber sind Kriegsverbrechen. Für den Verwesungsgrad dort bedarf es keine Rechtsmediziner.


Geht es eigentlich noch?
Das "träumen" war auf dein Post 8722 bezogen, nicht umsonst steht ein Zitat vor diesem Text, und da ist weder etwas von Massengräbern zu lesen noch von Rechtsmedizinern oder Verwesungsgrad!


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich helfe bisschen nach. Russen rücken an, alle Zivilisten verlassen die Kriegschauplätze in Angst und Schrecken, Russen zerbomben, beschießen ukrainische Stellungen in aller Ruhe ohne Rücksicht auf die Zivilbevölkerung, weil die ukrainische Luftwaffe quasi nicht existent ist. Je mehr Zivilisten in die Richtung des Verteidigers fliehen, desto schwieriger wird die Versorgungslage und die Aufrechterhaltung der Ordnung dort usw. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt fällt alles wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen genau wie im Sommer 1944 bis Frühjahr 1945, denn Russen damals verwendeten dieselbe Taktik.


Aber schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja offenkundig wehrfähige Männer zwischen 16-60 Jahren einigermaßen systematisch zu erschießen,


Das ist irgendwie militärisch nachvollziehbar, aber die Frauen eher nicht, denn davon sind praktisch keine an den Waffen zu sehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit einem neuen politischen System und der (selbständigen) Aufarbeitung seiner Verbrechen und der Bestrafung der Haupttäter, in diesem Fall durch die Sieger.


Viel Spaß dann beim Bestrafen von Putin. Eher friert die Hölle zu als dass der bestraft wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die daher in Zukunft eher auf Raketenangriffe setzen, das ist für Russland weniger gefährlich.


Die Russen sind dabei 80000 ukrainische Soldaten im Osten einzukesseln, danach ist es egal, was man liefert, es wird nicht ankommen. Die Ukraine wiederum  MUSS die Einkesselung um jeden Preis verhindern, d.h. ihre Armee muss in den Angriffsmodus übergehen. Sie benötigen Luftunterstützung, Panzer und andere schwere Gerätschaften. Die Teile müssen nachhaltig vor Ort mit Treibstoff versorgt werden, sonst sind sie nur ein Haufen Sperrmüll auf dem Platz. Der Aufbau von Versorgungslinien wird auch nicht einfach sein. Es ist viel einfacher zu verteidigen als anzugreifen. Sie benötigen all das jetzt, sofort.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie militärisch nachvollziehbar,


Das ist in einer modernen und professionellen Armee heutzutage eben nicht nachvollziehbar


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> aber die Frauen eher nicht, denn davon sind praktisch keine an den Waffen zu sehen.


Vor allen gibt es keinen Grund, die Frauen zu vergewaltigen, zumal man ja als "Befreier" kam...


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dann beim Bestrafen von Putin. Eher friert die Hölle zu als dass der bestraft wird.


Mir ist ganz schön kalt mittlerweile...
Auf bestimmten Kanälen wurde bereits ein nicht unerhebliches Kopfgeld auf einen bestimmten Herren ausgesetzt.
Das finde ich jetzt als Anhänger der Rechtsstaatlichkeit auch nicht wirklich die beste Idee, aber schauen wir mal...

edit:
Geht schon los:
aus nTV:
Ukrainischer Verteidigungsminister droht mit Vergeltung für Butscha​*14.35 Uhr: *Der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister Olexij Resnikow hat der russischen Armee ein Massaker an Zivilisten in dem ukrainischen Ort Butscha vorgeworfen und mit Vergeltung gedroht. „So etwas Böses darf nicht ungestraft bleiben", sagte er am Montag in Kiew. “Unsere Aufklärung identifiziert systematisch alle Eindringlinge und Mörder. Alle! Jeder wird zu seiner Zeit bekommen, was er „verdient“ hat", hieß es in der auf Facebook veröffentlichten Mitteilung.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Russen sind dabei 80000 ukrainische Soldaten im Osten einzukesseln, ....


Wo genau soll der Kessel sein?
Mir ist nur Mariupol bekannt, da rennen 40-50.000 Russen gegen gerade mal 3-4.000 Ukrainer sein Wochen an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


andere Quelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BBC Quelle, weil es mich interessiert hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Russen sind dabei 80000 ukrainische Soldaten im Osten einzukesseln, danach ist es egal, was man liefert, es wird nicht ankommen. Die Ukraine wiederum  MUSS die Einkesselung um jeden Preis verhindern,* d.h. ihre Armee muss in den Angriffsmodus übergehen.* Sie benötigen Luftunterstützung, Panzer und andere schwere Gerätschaften. Die Teile müssen nachhaltig vor Ort mit Treibstoff versorgt werden, sonst sind sie nur ein Haufen Sperrmüll auf dem Platz. Der Aufbau von Versorgungslinien wird auch nicht einfach sein. Es ist viel einfacher zu verteidigen als anzugreifen. Sie benötigen all das jetzt, sofort.


Woher hast du diese militärische Weisheit?
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Möglichkeit der Einkesselung schon seit 3,5-4 Wochen deutlich auf der Karte zu sehen ist, wurde gerade ein nördlicher Keil, als auch nordöstlicher Keil zerschlagen. Aus dem Gebiet Cherson in Richtung Kriwoi Rog gibt es seit Wochen eher Frontveränderungen durch Gegenangriffe der Ukrainer.
Charkiw, Poltawa, Kramatorsk, Pawlohrad, Saporischschja plus alle anderen westlichen Dnepr Übergänge fest in ukrainischer Hand, wo sich daraus der Handlugszwang zur Offensive ergeben MUSS, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selber!


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auf bestimmten Kanälen wurde bereits ein nicht unerhebliches Kopfgeld auf einen bestimmten Herren ausgesetzt.
> Das finde ich jetzt als Anhänger der Rechtsstaatlichkeit auch nicht wirklich die beste Idee, aber schauen wir mal...


Wie willst du Putin bestrafen? Russland erkennt den Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht an.
Und ob sich Putin von ausländischen Kräften gefangen nehmen lässt, bezweifle ich stark.
Letztendlich wird es so laufen wie immer. Niemand macht was.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dann beim Bestrafen von Putin. Eher friert die Hölle zu als dass der bestraft wird.


Ich denke mit der Lösung die Hitler gewählt hat wäre man auch zufrieden.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du Putin bestrafen? Russland erkennt den Gerichtshof in Den Haag nicht an.
> Und ob sich Putin von ausländischen Kräften gefangen nehmen lässt, bezweifle ich stark.
> Letztendlich wird es so laufen wie immer. Niemand macht was.


Die Mühlen der Juristerei mahlen langsam, aber wenn alleine ein Titel in DenHaag aufgerufen wird, dürfte sich der Herr nicht mehr aus dem Lande trauen, was ja schon mal nicht schlecht ist.
Eine direkte Verurteilung, da stimme ich zu, wird extrem schwierig.
Wir werden ja sehen, wie sich Russland entwickelt und ob es interne "Themen" geben wird.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke mit der Lösung die Hitler gewählt hat wäre man auch zufrieden.


Das alleine würde erstmal gar nichts bringen, so lange in Russland Nationalisten das Sagen habe, plus die Kleptokraten/Oligarchen, wird sich doch nichts wirklich ändern, Expansion ist da schon in der Muttermilch eingepreist. Dazu kommt noch dass das Ende des Geschäftsmodells am entffernten Horizont erkennbar ist.
Was ich auch recht merkwürdig finde, wie wenig das Thema Schiefergas in den Medien in Bezug auf die Ukraine thematisiert wird und wurde.








						Vergessen gegangen: Die Ukraine sitzt auf riesigen Gasreserven
					

Einst war die Ukraine die Kornkammer Europas, und in einer wiederauferstandenen Landwirtschaft liegt viel Potenzial. Dass das riesige Land auch über beträchtliche Gasreserven verfügt, ist kaum bekannt. Sie könnten zu einem «game changer» werden.




					www.nzz.ch
				




Das würde die Russen nochmal entscheidend treffen, vielleicht spielt es auch bei diesem Angriff eine Rolle.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alleine würde erstmal gar nichts bringen, so lange in Russland Nationalisten das Sagen habe, plus die Kleptokraten(Oligarchen, wird sich doch nichts wirklich ändern, Expansion ist da schon in der Muttermilch eingepreist. Dazu kommt noch dass das Ende des Geschäftsmodells am entffernten Horizont erkennbar ist.


Och, interne Streitigkeiten, wer, was und wie viel vom verschimmelten Kuchen abbekommt, könnte den Fokus Russlands auf das Ausland für Jahre minimieren.
Das Szenario würde von mir ein Like bekommen...


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alleine würde erstmal gar nichts bringen, so lange in Russland Nationalisten das Sagen habe, plus die Kleptokraten/Oligarchen, wird sich doch nichts wirklich ändern, Expansion ist da schon in der Muttermilch eingepreist.


Nun ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es zwar nie nur ein Mensch ist, aber viele grausame Systeme hätten nie so ohne diesen einen Menschen funktioniert.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Muss man sich mal reinziehen, auch wenn es weh tut:








						Helfer in Irpin: "Ganze Familien sind verschwunden oder wurden getötet"
					

Jaroslaw Kuz ist Krisenkoordinator in der Kiewer Vorstadt Irpin, die nun so wie die Nachbarstadt Butscha von ukrainischen Soldaten zurückerobert wurde. Seine Schilderungen beinhalten sehr explizite Darstellungen von Gewalt




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Das solte sich *bitte* mal jeder durchlesen








						Russische Propaganda: Die Ukraine soll entukrainisiert werden
					

Angesichts des Widerstands der Ukrainer radikalisiert sich Putins Regime. Seine Propagandisten drohen den Ukrainern nun sogar mit Genozid.




					www.faz.net
				




Hier sind wir nur noch einen cm vom 3. Reich entfernt, wem bei der Lektüre dieses Artikels nicht schlecht wird, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Das Menschen im 21. Jh. fähig sind so etwas zu schreiben und anzudrohen, ist unsäglich und ich kann jeden Ukrainer bestens verstehen, der dagegen Kämpfen will, auch bis zum Tode.
Ich habe den kompletten Artikel kopiert, also wenn er hinter einer Paywall verschwindet, mich gerne per PM anschreiben.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Ist bei mir hinter einer Paywall...


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> also wenn er hinter einer Paywall verschwindet


Kaum gesagt, schon passiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch der "Trick" über öffnen mittels privaten Fenster oder Link oder Titel in Google reinhauen und darüber öffnen, funktioniert nicht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das in 80 Jahre her und "man" dachte, dass in Europa sowas nicht mehr vorkommt.


Bosnienkrieg mit seinen Massenvergewaltigungen, ethnischen Säuberungen und Genoziden, vorallem an der muslimischen Bevölkerung, vergessen?


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bosnienkrieg mit seinen Massenvergewaltigungen und Genoziden, vor allem an der muslimischen Bevölkerung, vergessen?


Nein, sicherlich nicht.
Da gibt es auch nix zu verharmlosen und mit ein Grund warum das Ausland in den Krieg eingriff.
Es war aber im Unterschied zu jetzt ein Bürgerkrieg mit aufeinander verhassten Nationalitäten.
Dies nicht zur Entschuldigung, aber zur Erklärung.
Die Wahrnehmung, dass nun das Gleiche wie zw. 1939 und 1945 passiert, obwohl alle "nie wieder" skandierten, entsetzt dann doch schon arg...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist bei mir hinter einer Paywall...





Poulton schrieb:


> Kaum gesagt, schon passiert:
> 
> Auch der "Trick" über öffnen mittels privaten Fenster oder Link oder Titel in Google reinhauen und darüber öffnen, funktioniert nicht.
> 
> ...


damit ginge es. frage ist, ob man das will:




__





						Bypass Paywalls Clean – Holen Sie sich diese Erweiterung für 🦊 Firefox (de)
					

Laden Sie Bypass Paywalls Clean für Firefox herunter. Bypass Paywalls of (custom) news sites




					addons.mozilla.org


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es war aber im Unterschied zu jetzt ein Bürgerkrieg mit aufeinander verhassten Nationalitäten.


Verhasste Nationalitäten haben wir jetzt auch, nur dass es die Staaten sind, die im Krieg sind.


----------



## compisucher (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Verhasste Nationalitäten haben wir jetzt auch, nur dass es die Staaten sind, die im Krieg sind.


Hmmm... ich glaube nicht, dass die Ukrainer aus Hass auf die Russen jemals einen Angriffskrieg angezettelt hätten, selbst wenn sie militärisch dazu in der Lage gewesen wären.
Wäre es um reine Vernichtung gegangen, hätte die ukrainische Armee schon längst die Separatisten im Donbass überrennen können.
Sie taten es primär deswegen nicht, weil dazwischen sehr viele Zivilisten wohnten - das war ja mit ein bekannter Anlass für das Normandie Format.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich glaube nicht, dass die Ukrainer aus Hass auf die Russen jemals einen Angriffskrieg angezettelt hätten, selbst wenn sie militärisch dazu in der Lage gewesen wären.


Bestimmte Gruppen wie Asov scheinbar schon, die meisten Ukrainer sind aber vermutlich nicht so krank im Kopf und wollen sowas nicht. Trotzdem passiert es.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2022)

Zum Thema Gas/Sanktionen hat "Mr. Dax" ein nettes Kurzvideo hochgeladen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2vooW4ZqXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das trifft den Kern der Sache (leider) ganz gut.
Überall wird auf uns (und die Österreicher) gescholten weil wir das Gas nicht unter ein Embargo stellen wollen - aber hier hat Lindner (ausnahmsweise) völlig Recht - ein Gas-Stopp schadet uns weit mehr als Putin, dem ist letzteres ganz einfach völlig egal, der fährt sowieso Rekordgewinne ein mit seinen fossilen Energieträgern.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ein Gas-Stopp schadet uns weit mehr als Putin, dem ist letzteres ganz einfach völlig egal, der fährt sowieso Rekordgewinne ein mit seinen fossilen Energieträgern.


Neue Pipelines sind aber auch nicht von heute auf Morgen gelegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2022)

Die brauchste kurzfristig wahrscheinlich auch nicht zwingend. Wenn die ganzen Staaten die sowieso Gas über Pipelines abnehmen jetzt mehr bekommen erhöhst du "einfach" die Fördermenge durch bestehende Pipelines. Natürlich hat das Grenzen - die sind aber nach meinen zugegeben älteren Infos noch lange nicht ausgereizt. Pipelines Richtung EU werden wenn ich mich recht erinnere standardmäßig mit um die 120 bar Druck gefahren, ich vermute mal, dass das in andere Länder ähnlich aussieht.

Die Nordstream-Pipelines als Beispiel sind dimensioniert auf 220 bar (Einspeise-)Druck (das weiß ich aus erster Hand sozusagen, ebenso dass wenn mans drauf anlegt geht inoffiziell noch deutlich mehr geht). Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die Abnahmestationen technisch in der Lage sind, derart hohe Drücke und Volumenströme abzunehmen wenn man noch weiter aufdreht und ob andere Pipelines ähnlich wie Nordstream dimensioniert sind (wovon aber auszugehen ist da das Stand der Technik ist) aber bin mir doch ziemlich sicher, dass da schon noch einiges mehr als der aktuelle "Standardbetrieb" machbar ist wenn man denn wollte.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die brauchste kurzfristig wahrscheinlich auch nicht zwingend. Wenn die ganzen Staaten die sowieso Gas über Pipelines abnehmen jetzt mehr bekommen erhöhst du "einfach" die Fördermenge durch bestehende Pipelines. Natürlich hat das Grenzen - die sind aber nach meinen zugegeben älteren Infos noch lange nicht ausgereizt. Pipelines Richtung EU werden wenn ich mich recht erinnere standardmäßig mit um die 120 bar Druck gefahren, ich vermute mal, dass das in andere Länder ähnlich aussieht.


Naja, ich denke die EU-Staaten werden dann geschlossen ein Embargo beschließen.
Und die Pipelines nach China und Zentralasien sollen sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2022)

Ja schon. Aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht dass das für Russland ein unlösbares technisches Problem wäre. Alles was an Pipelines da ist die nicht zur EU führen maximal (vielleicht auch mal 20% über Nominaldruck was gar kein Problem ist) ausgereizt und dabei wenn nötig die Produktionsmenge soweit möglich noch etwas reduziert würde vielleicht reichen.

Aber das ist ja der eigentliche Punkt - die ganzen Sanktionen und Embargos hätten für Putin (oder eher für Gazprom usw.) eigentlich nur technische Konsequenzen/Schwierigkeiten, keine wirtschaftlichen. Wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen hätte das ausschließlich für die EU.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja der eigentliche Punkt - die ganzen Sanktionen und Embargos hätten für Putin (oder eher für Gazprom usw.) eigentlich nur technische Konsequenzen/Schwierigkeiten, keine wirtschaftlichen. Wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen hätte das ausschließlich für die EU.


Wenn er nicht genug Abnehmer hat fehlt ihm das Geld. Zumindest solange bis er für die selbe Menge wieder genug Abnehmer hat.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja schon. Aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht dass das für Russland ein unlösbares technisches Problem wäre. Alles was an Pipelines da ist die nicht zur EU führen maximal (vielleicht auch mal 20% über Nominaldruck was gar kein Problem ist) ausgereizt und dabei wenn nötig die Produktionsmenge soweit möglich noch etwas reduziert würde vielleicht reichen.
> 
> Aber das ist ja der eigentliche Punkt - die ganzen Sanktionen und Embargos hätten für Putin (oder eher für Gazprom usw.) eigentlich nur technische Konsequenzen/Schwierigkeiten, keine wirtschaftlichen. Wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen hätte das ausschließlich für die EU.


Das ist absolut falsch!
Allerdings bin ich nicht für ein Gas Embargo, aber zu glauben die Russen könnten die gleiche Menge Gas nach China oder außerhalb der EU an Abnehmer pumpen, die defenitiv falsch, nach China kann ungefähr 1/5 bis 1/4 der gleichen Menge gepumpt werden, mehr nicht und auch aus einem anderen Gasfeld. Die Gasfelder um Ukhta sind nur nach Euopa, Türkei und in den Iran angebunden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht genug Abnehmer hat fehlt ihm das Geld.


Es gibt mehr als genug Abnehmer auf der Welt die sich über billiges russisches Gas und Öl freuen, besonders in Zeiten wo diese Güter auf dem Weltmarkt gerade so teuer geworden sind. Indien beispielsweise freut sichn Ast, die interessiert die Ukraine überhaupt nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die GAsfelder um Ukhta sind nur nach Euopa und in den Iran angebunden.


Davon hab ich keinerlei Plan - wenn das so ist und es schlicht keine Verbindung gibt haste natürlich Recht.

Ich bin auch nicht für ein Gas-Embargo, wie gesagt damit schaden wir uns viel mehr als Putin und den Ukrainern hilfts auch nicht weiter (die bekommen nebenbei noch immer Transitgebühren).


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug Abnehmer auf der Welt die sich über billiges russisches Gas und Öl freuen, besonders in Zeiten wo diese Güter auf dem Weltmarkt gerade so teuer geworden sind. Indien beispielsweise freut sichn Ast, die interessiert die Ukraine überhaupt nicht.


Wie gesagt fehlt dafür noch die Infrastruktur. 
Kurzfristig gesehen könnte man was mit einem Embargo erreichen. Langfristig wäre es Putin wahrscheinlich egal.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht für ein Gas-Embargo, wie gesagt damit schaden wir uns viel mehr als Putin und den Ukrainern hilfts auch nicht weiter (die bekommen nebenbei noch immer Transitgebühren).


Hier bin ich absolut bei dir, Deutschland im Moment und der mehr als unsicheren Zukunft strategisch zu schaden, halte ich für absolut falsch.  Die Ukraine selbst und ihr Nachschub muss weiter finanziert werden, das muss bezahlt werden und wir müssen selber aufrüsten, und dutzende andere Dinger machen (Energiewende im Zeitraffer) seit der geänderten Lage, ohne Grundstoffindustrie und deren Steuermittel, plus die Steuern auf die Löhne die sie bezahlt, plus auf die Firmen und Arbeitnehmer die in diesen Ketten stecken, wird das mehr als schwer.
Also bei aller Liebe und Moral, aber ein deutscher Politiker schwört Schaden vom deutschen Volke fernzuhalten und das macht man egal aus welchen moralischen Gründen nicht, wenn man die leistugsstärksten und erfolgreichsten Basisindustrien in Deutschland absichtlich in immense Schwierigkeiten bringt.
Das Länder wie Polen danach schreien und auch Frankreich, hat garantiert nicht nur moralische Gründe.
Unsere Politiker in Deutschland haben zu aller erst deutsche Interessen zu vertreten, dafür werden und wurden sie gewählt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2h00PWfPwSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kennen wir alles, war ja bei MH17 genau das gleiche.



Und hier wie dort wird vermutlich bis auf ewig und alle Zeiten alles als "kein Beweis" deklariert, was nicht vom UN-Generalsektretär, dem Papst und dem Dalai Lama persönlich vorbeigetragen wird.




compisucher schrieb:


> Klar, sowas kann man bei amazon "bestellen"^^



Nicht mehr. Aufgrund der Sanktionen sollten keine russischen Dienstleistungen mehr über Amazon Marketplace buchbar sein  .




RyzA schrieb:


> Nö. Russland hat ja die Ukraine angegriffen. Die gehören zwar nicht zur Nato aber der Angriff ist  völkerrechtswidrig.



Die NATO ist aber keine Organisation zum Schutz des Völkerrechts, sondern zur Verteidigung von NATO-Staaten.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die könnten ja Kernwaffen auf die Ukraine werfen. Da hätten dann auch die anliegenden Staaten was von...



Anliegende Staaten wie ... "Russland", dass mit Abstand die längste gemeinsame Grenze zur Ukraine hat? (je nachdem, wie genau man misst, die Krim und Gewässer mitzählt >>50%)




RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit: *Russland setzt neben Splitter - und Phosphorbomben auch neueartige Antipersonenminen ein
> 
> 
> Quelle: Russlands verbotene Minen im Ukraine-Krieg
> ...



Hinweis zur "besonderen Ächtung" im Beitrag: Russland hat die entsprechende Konvention nicht unterschrieben, mit dem Einsatz war also zu rechnen, denn aus Sicht der russischen Armee sind sie nicht geächtet. (Aus Sicht der US-Armee übrigens auch nicht.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht alle viel stärker, einige ja, andere nur unwesentlich (die taktischen Teile).
> Mir geht es um die Präzision.
> 
> Beim aktuellen Angriff auf Odessa wurden gem. Berichten über 50 gelenkte Bomben abgeworfen und nur 4 oder 5 trafen auch.
> ...



Haben sie Odessa getroffen? Also reicht die Zielgenauigkeit für den Einsatz von Atomwaffen  .
Ganz abgesehen davon: Woher weiß man, was die Russen treffen wollten und das sie es verfehlt haben? Ihre derzeitige Strategie scheint "Terror verbreiten und alles platt machen" zu lauten. Da gibt es keine nicht-Treffer.

So oder so hat die Treffergenauigkeit von Freifallbomben bei (vermeintlichen) Präzisionsangriffen auf militärische Stellungen in Städten nichts mit der Präzision von atomaren Mittel-/Langstreckenraketen/-marschflugkörpern gemein. Zielaufklärung, Navigation, Steuerung, Waffensystem - alles verschieden. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die russischen Atomwaffen heute zielgenauer sind, als es die sowjetischen jemals waren. Wieviel kann man noch schlechter sagen als man die Trefferngenauigkeit letzterer jemals kannte, aber um eine Großstadt zu treffen, sollte es reichen. Für die militärische Infrastruktur rund um Lemberg brauchte man jedenfalls keine 100te Raketen, um zufällig mal zu treffen.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein systematisches Vorgehen wäre ganz klar ein Kriegsverbrechen.



Ermorden von Zivilisten ist immer ein Kriegsverbrechen, egal ob als von oben angeordneter Genozid oder willkürlich von untersten Rängen praktiziert. Einzeln oder in Kleinstgruppen am Straßenrand liegende Zivilistenleichen sehen eher nach letzterem aus - Patroulien oder abziehende Truppen feuern aus Frust, Angst oder Hass auf alles, was vors Fadenkreuz läuft (vergl. Vietnam). Der Umfang ist zu groß, als dass es den Vorgesetzten entgangen sein könnte. Die einzige alternative Erklärung wären Leichen, die nach der Ermordung von Festgenommen oder Verhörten irgendwo entlang der Straße aus einem Transporter geschmissen wurden. In dem Fall wären die Taten von Führungspersonen nicht nur geduldet, sondern sogar angeordnet oder selbst durchgeführt worden.

So oder so: Bis in höchste Kreise wird die Situation als nicht-russisches Problem behandelt und die Täter werden gedeckt. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, von welchem Rang die Initiative zum Massenmord ausging, der Kreml behandelt sie jetzt als in seinem Interesse und geht nicht dagegen vor. (Man vergleiche das mit Berichten über die Misshandlung russischer Kriegsgefangener durch ukrainische Milizen: Da setzt sich der Präsident persönlich für Aufklärung und Bestrafung der Täter ein.)




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei den Massengräbern ja, bei Leichen auf den Straßen ist der Verwesungsgrad unterschiedlich. Weder ich noch du noch Reporter können das beurteilen. Das ist die Arbeit für die Rechtsmediziner.



"Reporter", die da im Moment vor Ort sind, sind erfahrene Kriegsberichterstatter. Die wissen, wie Leichen nach einer halben Stunde, einem halben Tag oder einer halben Woche aussehen. Aus Erfahrung. Zwar könnten sie kein rechtskräftiges Gutachten ausstellen, aber als erste Einschätzung sind die Berichte gut genug und es ist ja nicht so, dass es irgend eine andere Interpretatino aus einer nicht wegen Lügen komplett abzulehnenden Quelle gäbe.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Macht er eindeutig richtig und zur Abwechslung läßt er sich auch nicht vorführen oder ist zaghaft in seinen Handlungen (im Vergleich zu anderen Wirtschaftsministern). Ich hatte ihm die Härte so gar nicht zugetraut, aber die wirklichen Macher dieser Bundesregierung sind hauptsächlich Habeck und Baerbock tut das was im Rahmen ihres Amtes möglich ist, und das ganz ohne Fettnäpfchen, der Rest ist eher untergetaucht. Unsere Verteidigungsministerin ist da Lichtjahre von entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die NATO ist aber keine Organisation zum Schutz des Völkerrechts, sondern zur Verteidigung von NATO-Staaten.


Sie würden trotzdem nicht tatenlos dabei zusehen direkt vor der eigenen Haustür. Aber dadurch das Russland ein Atommacht ist können sie leider auch nicht mehr machen. Es sei denn ein Nato-Staat wird angegriffen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hinweis zur "besonderen Ächtung" im Beitrag: Russland hat die entsprechende Konvention nicht unterschrieben, mit dem Einsatz war also zu rechnen, denn aus Sicht der russischen Armee sind sie nicht geächtet. (Aus Sicht der US-Armee übrigens auch nicht.)


Aus russischer Sicht sind auch Nazis in der ukrainischen Regierung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aus russischer Sicht sind auch Nazis in der ukrainischen Regierung.


Ich habe das ja schon mehrfach gesagt - diese Aussage direkt stimmt so nicht, aber die unterstützen massiv Neonazi-Organisationen. Das ist auch offiziell.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe das ja schon mehrfach gesagt - diese Aussage direkt stimmt so nicht, *aber die unterstützen massiv Neonazi-Organisationen. Das ist auch offiziell.*



Das ist eine glatte Lüge, es so zu behaupten!
2022 ist nicht mehr 2014, das Asow Regiment wurde 2018 bis 2021 massiv abgebaut und erst wieder zum Krieg aufgebaut.
Du bedienst nichts anderes als russische Narrative, mit entsprechenden Lügen!









						Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Darüber hinaus werden dem Regiment Asow Menschenrechtsverletzungen vorgeworfen. 2017 gingen Beobachter von einer Truppenstärke von mehr als 2500 Soldaten aus.[5] Diese soll bis 2022 allerdings auf ca. 900 Mitglieder gesunken sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine glatte Lüge, es so zu behaupten!
> 2022 ist nicht mehr 2014, das Asow Regiment wurde 2018 bis 2021 massiv abgebaut und erst wieder zum Krieg aufgebaut.
> Du bedienst nichts anderes als russische Narrative, mit entsprechenden Lügen!
> 
> ...


Du entlarvst dich doch selbst, wenn du sagst, dass es wieder aufgebaut wurde. Wer diese Symbole nutzt steht hinter dieser Ideologie. Aber dann sollte man auch dazu stehen, doch es wird versucht, das zu vertuschen.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer diese Symbole nutzt steht hinter dieser Ideologie. Aber dann sollte man auch dazu stehen, doch es wird versucht, das zu vertuschen.



Informier dich doch mal über diese russischen "Gruppe Wagner" Söldner. Und dann liest du dir diesen einen, deinen, Satz nochmal durch


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Informier dich doch mal über diese russischen "Gruppe Wagner" Söldner. Und dann liest du dir diesen einen, deinen, Satz nochmal durch


Das macht aber Neonazi-Gruppen nicht besser und ändert nichts am Fakt, dass diese von der ukrainischen Regierung unterstützt werden. Aber Don-71 lebt halt in seiner CDU-Filterblase und da ist die Ukraine gerade supertoll und daher sind Fakten nicht relevant, wenn sie nicht in die eigene Wunschvorstellung passen.
Was Wagner da macht geht bei mir auch auf keine Kuhhaut, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine Gruppen unterstützt, die nationalsozialistische Symbole nutzt.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. April 2022)

"Was Wagner da macht geht bei mir auch auf keine Kuhhaut, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine Gruppen unterstützt, die nationalsozialistische Symbole nutzt."

Naja, also das selbe wie Russland es mit dieser Söldnertruppe tut. Wo ist jetzt dein Problem? Die einen dürfen, die anderen nicht?  Oder die einen sind besser als die anderen? Ich versuche nur es zu verstehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. April 2022)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Was Wagner da macht geht bei mir auch auf keine Kuhhaut, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine Gruppen unterstützt, die nationalsozialistische Symbole nutzt."
> 
> Naja, also das selbe wie Russland es mit dieser Söldnertruppe tut. Wo ist jetzt dein Problem? Die einen dürfen, die anderen nicht?  Oder die einen sind besser als die anderen? Ich versuche nur es zu verstehen.


Nein, da sind nicht die einen besser als die anderen. Es ging aber um die Aussage, dass die Ukraine Neonazis unterstützt. und das tut sie hier. Russland schickt seine durchgeknallten Wagner-Gruppen. Nur ist das keine Rechtfertigung. Die haben beide einen Knall.
@Don-71: Deine Haha-Bewertungen zeigen doch nur, dass du nichts mehr sachlich beitragen kannst.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse findet nur eingefleischte Marktradikale gut, die mit der vergoldeten Waffe in der Hand ihre Milliarden gegen die bösen Buben verteidigen, die sie besteuern wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber die wirklichen Macher dieser Bundesregierung sind hauptsächlich Habeck und Baerbock tut das was im Rahmen ihres Amtes möglich ist, und das ganz ohne Fettnäpfchen


Und du hattest Angst vor den Grünen in der Regierung


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Ab 22:30








						Ukraine: Russische Kriegsverbrechen - wie der Krieg Soldaten entmenschlichen kann - Podcast
					

Nach dem Abzug russischer Truppen konnte SPIEGEL-Reporter Christoph Reuter als erster westlicher Journalist die befreite Stadt Trostjanez besuchen. Dort entdeckte er Spuren russischer Gräueltaten.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Es hat sich null bei den "Russen" (russische Armee) geändert, weder bei den Mannschaften und schon gar nicht bei den Offizieren, es ist und bleibt ein undisziplinierter, verlotterter Haufen, ohne wirkliche Kampfkraft und das im 21. Jahrhundert.
Jedenfalls war alles was in den letzten Jahren über die russische Armee verkauft wurde in jeder Hinsicht nur ein hochglanz Prospekt, das sich sofort in Luft auflöst. Es mag Profis und einzelne kampfstarke Einheiten geben, die Masse ist aber das, was sie zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges und beim Abzug aus den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten war, wahrscheinlich sogar noch schlechter.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Als Gamer würde man es wohl Zerg Rush nennen


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das macht aber Neonazi-Gruppen nicht besser und ändert nichts am Fakt, dass diese von der ukrainischen Regierung unterstützt werden.


Ich würde eher sagen, dass sie von der Regierung akzeptiert werden.
Wenn die USA angegriffen werden, werden die ganzen Milizen und was da noch herumläuft, auch in die Kampfhandlungen eingebunden. Wieso auch Kriegspotenzial brach liegen lassen.
Fakt ist aber, dass im ukrainischen Parlament keine rechtsextremem Parteien vertreten sind -- im Gegensatz zu uns.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Gamer würde man es wohl Zerg Rush nennen


Neben dem Versagen der Armee als ganzes, gerade was die Logistik und den Nachschub anbelangt anbelangt, ist aber diese mangelnde oder nicht vorhandene Disziplin, Organisation und das absolute nichteingreifen von vorgesetzten Offizieren, mehr als aussagekräftig, deshalb haben sie gegen die Ukrainer anscheinend auch keine wirkliche Chance. Wo soll es herkommen?


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo soll es herkommen?


Nun die Russen feiern sich für ihre Siege gegen Napoleon und Hitler, haben aber vergessen, dass sie noch nie alleine gewonnen haben


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1511059121067511814

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Teile der ukrainischen Marine in Mariupol haben sich angeblich ergeben, da sie keine Proviant oder Munition mehr hatten.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher? Klar sind andere Systeme verbaut, was bei der Wartung zum Problem werden könnte. Aber sie erfüllen die gleiche Funktion und sind in beiden Fällen darauf optimiert, möglichst automatisch/ohne komplexe Inputs zu erfordern, beim optimalen Einsatz der Waffe zu helfen. Und die ist die gleiche.


Es ist eine Sache erst einmal, die in Anordnung und Benutzerführung sich unterscheidenden Elemente grundsätzlich ohne unter Beschuss, Streß und Hektik zu stehen bedienen zu können, das kriegst du in relativ kurzer Zeit vielleicht noch so halbwegs hin.

Eine ganz andere ist es dann aber dies dann eben auch im Gefecht unter Beschuss, Streß und Hektik noch nahe 100% sicher zu tun und dabei keine gröberen / schwerwiegenderen Fehler zu begehen.
Das dauert schon länger, weil es eben Training und wiederholendes Üben erfordert, damit es absolut sicher sitzt und dann kostet es halt Zeit.


----------



## Tekkla (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Teile der ukrainischen Marine in Mariupol haben sich angeblich ergeben, da sie keine Provisionen oder Munition mehr hatten.


Marines sind nicht zwingend Marine und Provisionen bekommt man da generell vermutlich auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Marines sind nicht zwingend Marine und *Provisionen* b*ekommt man da generell vermutlich auch nicht*.


Er meinte recht wahrscheinlich Proviant.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wo genau soll der Kessel sein?
> Mir ist nur Mariupol bekannt, da rennen 40-50.000 Russen gegen gerade mal 3-4.000 Ukrainer sein Wochen an.
> 
> 
> ...


Es wird ein massiver Angriff auf Luhansk und die Donetsk Region vorbereitet:








						Russian troops gather for major Luhansk assault, with civilians urged to flee now
					

The Russian military said it is concentrating its efforts in the Donbas region east of Ukraine, where Moscow-backed separatists have been fighting Ukrainian forces since 2014




					inews.co.uk
				



Die ukrainische Regierung selbst hat alle Zivilisten dort aufgefordert die Gegend zu verlassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wird einmassiver Angriff auf Luhansk und die Donetsk Region vorbereitet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut nicht unerwartet...
Es hat sich ja bereits die letzten Tage deutlich abgezeichnet, das die russischen Truppen für eine neue Offensive im Osten umgruppiert werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er meinte recht wahrscheinlich Proviant.


Autokorrektur hat zugeschlagen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wird ein massiver Angriff auf Luhansk und die Donetsk Region vorbereitet:


Das ist aber wesentlich eher ein Frontalangriff, als ein Kessel, den Flankenbedrohung fehlt irgendwie im Norden sowieso und im Süden ist Mariopol immer noch umkämpft und die Ukrainer halten entscheidende Städte mit Straßenknoten, in der Südflanke als auch Nordflanke.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ermorden von Zivilisten ist immer ein Kriegsverbrechen, egal ob als von oben angeordneter Genozid oder willkürlich von untersten Rängen praktiziert. Einzeln oder in Kleinstgruppen am Straßenrand liegende Zivilistenleichen sehen eher nach letzterem aus - Patroulien oder abziehende Truppen feuern aus Frust, Angst oder Hass auf alles, was vors Fadenkreuz läuft (vergl. Vietnam). Der Umfang ist zu groß, als dass es den Vorgesetzten entgangen sein könnte. Die einzige alternative Erklärung wären Leichen, die nach der Ermordung von Festgenommen oder Verhörten irgendwo entlang der Straße aus einem Transporter geschmissen wurden. In dem Fall wären die Taten von Führungspersonen nicht nur geduldet, sondern sogar angeordnet oder selbst durchgeführt worden.
> 
> So oder so: Bis in höchste Kreise wird die Situation als nicht-russisches Problem behandelt und die Täter werden gedeckt. Vollkommen unabhängig davon, von welchem Rang die Initiative zum Massenmord ausging, der Kreml behandelt sie jetzt als in seinem Interesse und geht nicht dagegen vor. (Man vergleiche das mit Berichten über die Misshandlung russischer Kriegsgefangener durch ukrainische Milizen: Da setzt sich der Präsident persönlich für Aufklärung und Bestrafung der Täter ein.)


Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Einheit durchdreht und Kriegsverbrechen begeht ( es ist naiv zu glauben, dass je ein Krieg ohne auskommt) oder der Terror System hat. Im letzten Fall gehören die Vetantwortlichen in den Haag verurteilt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Reporter", die da im Moment vor Ort sind, sind erfahrene Kriegsberichterstatter. Die wissen, wie Leichen nach einer halben Stunde, einem halben Tag oder einer halben Woche aussehen. Aus Erfahrung. Zwar könnten sie kein rechtskräftiges Gutachten ausstellen, aber als erste Einschätzung sind die Berichte gut genug und es ist ja nicht so, dass es irgend eine andere Interpretatino aus einer nicht wegen Lügen komplett abzulehnenden Quelle gäbe.


Nichts gegen dich, aber wo liegt das Problem 1-2 Tage auf die Aussagen der Rechtsmediziner vor Ort zu warten, die eindeutig alles belegen werden? Werden dadurch Tote lebendig? Ich verstehe die Ungeduld nicht. Niemand leugnet hier die Verbrechen dort, man sollte aber die Behörden vor Ort ihren Job machen lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Marines sind nicht zwingend Marine


Wo denn nicht?
In den USA kann man sie zwar fast als eigene Teilstreitkraft sehen trotzdem unterstehen sie dem Departement of the Navy.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1510995131964575746

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Russische Propaganda nimmt manchmal sehr absurde Züge an.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. April 2022)

Folterungen,Morde, Massenvergewaltigungen uvm finden in sämtlichen durch Russen besetzten Orten und Städten der Ukraine statt. Vorallem Kadyrows Leute toben sich dort an wehrlosen Frauen aus, oder sind nach den Worten eines Experten aus dem Grund überhaupt dort. Die Zustände in kleineren staedten sind die Hölle. Neben schrecklichen Menschenvergehen wird auch alles geraubt was nicht fest ist. Die Russen klauen sogar gebrauchte Elektrowerkzeuge aus iwelchen Kellern um sie zu Hause zu verticken.

Nachdem was ich so mitbekomme betiteln viele Experten die russische Armee als Horde ohne jede Disziplin. Als ob das keine echte Armee wäre sondern nur ein Verbund vorwiegend schlecht ausgebildetter Kämpfer die versuchen eine Armee zu sein.

Vor einem Monat merkte ich noch an dass die Russen für ihre Verhältnisse einen humanen Krieg führen...

Aber dennoch gibt es Grund zur Freude, die Russen ziehen sich aus den gesamten Norden zurück. Mission fail für Putin.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2022)

Ja ist ja auch schließlich Krieg, was hast du den gedacht was passiert.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5FG2GMvaTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. April 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Und wieder der selbe Blödsinn. Nicht die Nato hat sich nach Osten ausgedehnt, sondern die demokratisch gewählten Regierungen von Polen und den baltischen Staaten haben um Aufnahme in die Nato ersucht, weil sie russische Aggressionen befürchteten. Heute muss man zurückblickend die Weitsicht anerkennen.


Offenbar kann man nur Mitglied werden, wenn alle Mitglieder zustimmen.


----------



## Tekkla (5. April 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Offenbar kann man nur Mitglied werden, wenn alle Mitglieder zustimmen.


Ja, und? Das bedeutet doch, dass sich 'nen ganzer Haufen an Ländern einig sein muss, ein dessen Folge eine einstimmige Zustimmung zur Aufnahme führt. So eine Einstimmigkeit muss man erst einmal hinbekommen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja, und? Das bedeutet doch, dass sich 'nen ganzer Haufen an Ländern einig sein muss, ein dessen Folge eine einstimmige Zustimmung zur Aufnahme führt. So eine Einstimmigkeit muss man erst einmal hinbekommen.


Wer zuerst einen Putsch organisiert und dann von der freien Bündniswahl souveräner Länder redet, ist nicht besonders glaubwürdig.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Wer hat wo genau einen Putsch organsiert?


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Russische Propaganda nimmt manchmal sehr absurde Züge an.


Das würde ich in dem Fall nicht überbewerten, dass könnte auch ein deutscher Journalist oder Reporter so fordern, wenn er von dir Fotos macht. Jeder der mal fürs Unternehmen oder für die Zeitung fotografiert wurde, weiß wie das mit solchen Aufnahmen läuft, die kommen da auf die dümmsten Ideen, Hauptsache es sieht in deren Augen gut aus. 

Mal davon abgesehen, ist diese "Propaganda" absolut für deren Publikum abgestimmt. 









						Ostukraine - Viele Regionen sind noch vermint
					

Minen bestimmen in vielen Regionen der Ostukraine den Alltag - vor allem entlang der Grenze. Kinder müssen zur Schule begleitet werden, Menschen sterben beim Bestellen ihrer Felder. Die Räumung der Minen ist eine Sisyphosarbeit, denn es werden ständig neue gelegt.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




In den Jahren, nach den ersten großen Kampfhandlungen in den Regionen, sind noch zahlreiche Menschen an solchen Altlasten gestorben und jetzt helfen die lieben Russen halt aus.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja ist ja auch schließlich Krieg, was hast du den gedacht was passiert.


Das sie sich ansatzweise wie Menschen des 21 Jahrhunderts benehmen und nicht da weitermachen, wo sie letztes Jahrhundert aufgehört haben. Das es zu solchen Taten kommt ist klar, aber es solche Ausmaße annimmt, obwohl sie sich da als Retter aufspielen wollen, darf man nicht mit solchen Aussagen abtun.

Zum Glück sind die Russen so verblendet und so im Wahn über ihre vermeidlich russischen Leute die leiden, dass sie nicht merken, wie sehr dieses Rettungsimage aufgesetzt ist.  

Keine Ahnung ob es hier schon gepostet wurde, eine Seite welche auslistet, welches "Material" zerstört, zurückgelassen bzw. angeeignet wurde, anhand von Bildern









						Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				




Und hier noch ein Video zum Flughafen Hostomel: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuQGvi_R8zg:1452

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider sieht Mriya deutlich schlimmer aus, als von mir gehofft und die anderen Flugzeuge sind wohl auch nur noch zur Teilegewinnung zu gebrauchen, zumindest sieht es als Laie so für mich aus.
Einige der gepanzerten Fahrzeuge, über die sich die beiden im Video freuen, welche da mit einer russischen Kennung zu sehen sind, waren von den ukrainischen Einheiten und sind jetzt wieder in deren Besitz.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

@Optiki :
Die relativ hohe Anzahl (in Relation zu den Beständen) von zerstörten oder erbeutetenT-80 und T-90 Panzern erstaunt...


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das sie sich ansatzweise wie Menschen des 21 Jahrhunderts benehmen und nicht da weitermachen, wo sie letztes Jahrhundert aufgehört haben. Das es zu solchen Taten kommt ist klar, aber es solche Ausmaße annimmt, obwohl sie sich da als Retter aufspielen wollen, darf man nicht mit solchen Aussagen abtun.



Krieg hat nichts mit benehmen zu tun, die sind ja nichtmahls aus dem Grund da, den sie vorgeben um da zu sein.


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Optiki :
> Die relativ hohe Anzahl (in Relation zu den Beständen) von zerstörten oder erbeutetenT-80 und T-90 Panzern erstaunt...


Ob es alles so stimmt und ob da keine Dopplung drin sind, kann natürlich keiner genau sagen. Teilweise werden ja auch die Bilder gemacht, ein paar Tage später benutzt vlt einer den Panzer an einem anderen Ort und dann wird er als zerstört gezählt. 

Sie veröffentlichen Bilder auf Twitter und werden da teilweise berichtigt, falls es den Leuten auffällt, dass etwas doppelt ist oder das falsche Modell erkannt wurde.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

> Neu veröffentlichte Satellitenbilder des Unternehmens Maxar Technologies bestätigen, dass einige der in dem Kiewer Vorort Butscha gefundenen Leichen bereits vor dem Abzug der russischen Truppen dort gelegen haben. Die „hochauflösenden“ Bilder „bestätigen die jüngsten Videos und Fotos in den sozialen Medien, auf denen Leichen zu sehen sind, die seit Wochen auf der Straße liegen“, erklärte ein Sprecher der US-Satellitenbildfirma.


und Russland hat angeblich Beweise die seine Unschuld bestätigen sollen



> Das russische Militär habe das, wofür es beschuldigt werde, nicht getan, es habe keine Gräueltaten gegen Zivilisten in der Ukraine begangen. „Das ist nicht der Fall, das war nicht der Fall, und das wird nie der Fall sein“, sagte er. Für all das habe Russland Beweise, die es so bald wie möglich dem UN-Sicherheitsrat vorlegen werde, sagte Nebensja weiter.


Quelle: Satellitenfotos verstärken Vorwurf von russischen Kriegsverbrechen in Butscha


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Klar, aber ca. 400 von vielleicht 2000 einsatzfähigen russischen Panzern in Summe sind schon eine Ansage, +/- 50 Stück ist da fast irrelevant.


RyzA schrieb:


> und Russland hat angeblich Beweise die seine Unschuld bestätigen sollen


Die haben gar nix drauf außer Lügen und saublöde Sprüche...


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die haben gar nix drauf außer Lügen und saublöde Sprüche...


und es funktioniert leider





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCevYyCxMNQ:20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

> _„Die Entnazifizierung ist notwendig, wenn ein bedeutender Teil des Volkes - höchstwahrscheinlich die Mehrheit - von der nationalsozialistischen Politik beherrscht und in sie hineingezogen wurde. Das heißt, wenn die Hypothese „das Volk ist gut - die Regierung ist schlecht“ nicht funktioniert. Die Anerkennung dieser Tatsache ist die Grundlage der Entnazifizierungspolitik, aller ihrer Maßnahmen, und die Tatsache selbst ist ihr Gegenstand.“_
> 
> 
> Und weiter: _„Neben den oben genannten (Anm.: die Streitkräfte) ist jedoch auch ein erheblicher Teil der Massen, die passive Nazis, Komplizen des Nazismus sind, schuldig. Sie haben die Naziregierung unterstützt und geduldet. Die gerechte Bestrafung dieses Teils der Bevölkerung ist nur möglich, wenn man die unvermeidlichen Härten eines gerechten Krieges gegen das Nazisystem erträgt, der so vorsichtig und umsichtig wie möglich gegenüber der Zivilbevölkerung geführt wird.
> ...











						Gastbeitrag bei russischer Nachrichtenagentur: „Ria Novosti“ ruft zur Vernichtung der Ukraine auf
					

Der Autor des Gastbeitrags spricht der Ukraine die Daseinsberechtigung ab. Er fordert, alle Menschen zu töten, die das Land verteidigen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Das ist alarmierend. Den Vorgang nennt man Dehumanisierung:




__





						dehumanisieren – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org
				



Kriegsparteien machen das um spätere Gräultaten an Gegnern zu gerechtfertigen, im Sinne von "sie haben es doch nicht anders verdient" unter völliger Missachtung deren Menschenrechte. Im Zusammenhang mit dem kompletten Abzug von Russen aus dem Norden der Ukraine ahne ich da nichts Gutes. Die Eskalationsspirale könnte bald einen Punkt erreichen, wo es kein Zurück mehr gibt.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Eskalationsspirale könnte bald einen Punkt erreichen, wo es kein Zurück mehr gibt.


Ein "zurück" gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Jedenfalls für Putin.
Weil er so oder so der Verlierer ist und bleibt... egal was er noch macht.


----------



## Tekkla (5. April 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wer zuerst einen Putsch organisiert und dann von der freien Bündniswahl souveräner Länder redet, ist nicht besonders glaubwürdig.


Beweise? Keine. Nur dein GLaube. Aber wie sagte schon Kunkel sinngemäß? Glauben ist einfach. Man muss nichts wissen. Man muss einfach nur glauben.

Einfaches Weltbild, klar definiertes Gut und Böse; fertig ist die (G)Laube. Dazu dann immer wieder die gleichen Quellen abgrasen, die einen in einen Zirkelbezug schicken, und schon meint man, dass man auf der richtigen Seite steht. Und auf jedenfall die eigene Theorie immer wiederholen, damit man andere einfache Geister damit fängt.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wer zuerst einen Putsch organisiert und dann von der freien Bündniswahl souveräner Länder redet, ist nicht besonders glaubwürdig.


Putin hat einen Putsch organisiert?


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein "zurück" gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Jedenfalls für Putin.
> Weil er so oder so der Verlierer ist und bleibt... egal was er noch macht.


Es geht um was ganz anderes. Sie könnten die Fassade ganz fallen lassen und den Rest der Ukraine bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zerbomben, gegebenfalls mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen. Danach gibt es wirklich kein Zurück mehr. Der ideologische Boden dafür wird gerade für die russische Bevölkerung geebnet.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es geht um was ganz anderes. Sie könnten die Fassade ganz fallen lassen und den Rest der Ukraine bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zerbomben, gegebenfalls mit taktischen Nuklearwaffen. Danach gibt es wirklich kein Zurück mehr.


So dumm können die nicht sein.  Weil dann zwangsweise die Nato davon auch was ab bekommt (Strahlung etc).
Dann würde das zum 3. Weltkrieg führen und Russland wäre auch Geschichte.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So dumm können die nicht sein.  Weil dann zwangsweise die Nato davon auch was ab bekommt (Strahlung etc).
> Dann würde das zum 3. Weltkrieg führen und Russland wäre auch Geschichte.


Ne, taktische Nuklearwaffen kann man gezielt einsetzen. Das sind keine vollwertigen Atombomben. Auf Natogebiete würde es nicht übergehen, für die Opfer wäre es aber verheerend genug.




__





						T-Texte | Atomwaffen A-Z
					





					www.atomwaffena-z.info


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin hat einen Putsch organisiert?


Wer sonst?


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ne, taktische Nuklearwaffen kann man gezielt einsetzen. Das sind keine vollwertigen Atombomben. Auf Natogebiete würde es nicht übergehen, für die Opfer wäre es aber verheerend genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube trotzdem nicht das sie so weit gehen würden. Das würde ihren Ruf noch mehr schädigen.

Außerdem gibt es Zweifel an der Zielgenauigkeit. Die hatte @compisucher  hier schon mal genannt.


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ne, taktische Nuklearwaffen kann man gezielt einsetzen. Das sind keine vollwertigen Atombomben. Auf Natogebiete würde es nicht übergehen, für die Opfer wäre es aber verheerend genug.


Bist Du dir da so sicher?
Die Tschernobyl Atomwolke hatte ungefähr 1/10 der Strahlungskraft einer taktischen Nuklearwaffe mit 0,5 kT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Beweise? Keine. Nur dein GLaube. Aber wie sagte schon Kunkel sinngemäß? Glauben ist einfach. Man muss nichts wissen. Man muss einfach nur glauben.
> 
> Einfaches Weltbild, klar definiertes Gut und Böse; fertig ist die (G)Laube. Dazu dann immer wieder die gleichen Quellen abgrasen, die einen in einen Zirkelbezug schicken, und schon meint man, dass man auf der richtigen Seite steht. Und auf jedenfall die eigene Theorie immer wiederholen, damit man andere einfache Geister damit fängt.





Threshold schrieb:


> Putin hat einen Putsch organisiert?


Soso...









						Putsch in Kiew: Welche Rolle spielen die Faschisten?
					

Monatelang haben Hunderttausende auf dem Kiewer Maidan protestiert - für eine demokratische Ukraine. Doch von Anfang an spielten dort auch rechtsextreme Kräfte wie die ultranationalistische Partei "Swoboda" eine wichtige Rolle.




					daserste.ndr.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So dumm können die nicht sein.  Weil dann zwangsweise die Nato davon auch was ab bekommt (Strahlung etc).
> Dann würde das zum 3. Weltkrieg führen und Russland wäre auch Geschichte.


Sie sollten auch nicht dumm genug sein die Ukraine anzugreifen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem nicht das sie so weit gehen würden. Das würde ihren Ruf noch mehr schädigen.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es Zweifel an der Zielgenauigkeit. Die hatte @compisucher  hier schon mal genannt.


Welchen Ruf? Meinst du die Witzfigur Lawrov?
Die Genauigkeit langt allemal  um eine Großstadt zu treffen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da so sicher?
> Die Tschernobyl Atomwolke hatte ungefähr 1/10 der Strahlungskraft einer taktischen Nuklearwaffe mit 0,5 kT:
> 
> 
> ...


Sie haben welche mit weniger als 0,1 kT. Außerdem müssen sie gar nicht nuken. Sie könnten pausenlos alles aus der Luft bombardieren. Die Ukraine kann sich nur begrenzt  gegen Flächenbombardments verteidigen.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie sollten auch nicht dumm genug sein die Ukraine anzugreifen.


Das wäre aber ein noch viel extremerer Schritt.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Welchen Ruf? Meinst du die Witzfigur Lawrov?


Von der ganzen Kreml Bande und wohl leider auch von Russland. Auch wenn das Volk nichts dafür kann.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit lang allemal  um eine Großstadt zu treffen.


Ok. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen.

Jedenfalls würde wahrscheinlich auch Strahlung rüberkommen wie @compisucher  das verdeutlicht hat.
Und das wäre ein indirekter Angriff auf die Nato.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls würde wahrscheinlich auch Strahlung rüberkommen wie @compisucher  das verdeutlicht hat.
> Und das wäre ein indirekter Angriff auf die Nato.


Richtige Atombomben würden sie sowieso nicht einsetzen. St.Petersburg und Moskau sind um die Ecke.


----------



## Sparanus (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Richtige Atombomben würden sowieso nicht einsetzen. St.Petersburg und Moskau sind um die Ecke.


Man nutzt heute auch eher Fusionsbomben -> Die Atombombe da drin ist der Zünder und relativ klein.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man nutzt heute auch eher Fusionsbomben -> Die Atombombe da drin ist der Zünder und relativ klein.


Fusionsbomben alias Wasserstoffbomben sind schwer kontrollierbar und verteilen die Strahlung über einen viel größeren Radius. Sie sind auf keinen Fall anwendbar in der Praxis oder in unserem Fall, nur in einem Endzeitszenario.


----------



## Sparanus (5. April 2022)

Öhm nö, selbst die B61 in Deutschland ist eine Wasserstoffbombe.









						B61 (Kernwaffe) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm nö, selbst die B61 in Deutschland ist eine Wasserstoffbombe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1kT bis 400kT sind immer noch zu viel. Die Strahlung würde sich weit über die Grenzen verteilen. Wir reden über eine Sprengkraft von 0,1 kT.


> Ihre Detonationswerte schwanken zwischen weniger als 0,1 KT (Kilotonnen) bis zu mehr als 100 KT. (Die UNO-Studie „Kernwaffen”, München 1982, S. 34)







__





						T-Texte | Atomwaffen A-Z
					





					www.atomwaffena-z.info


----------



## Sparanus (5. April 2022)

Die Atombomben in Japan hatten ein vielfaches von den unteren Grenzen heute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> und es funktioniert leider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abartige leute.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. April 2022)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Soso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo genau liest du da jetzt einen Beweis, für einen von NATO-Staaten unterstützten Putsch?


----------



## compisucher (5. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo genau liest du da jetzt einen Beweis, für einen von NATO-Staaten unterstützten Putsch?


Gibt keinen, wo nix war, kann man nix beweisen.

Die Ukrainer haben einen Diktator und eine Marionette Putins vertrieben und das passt Putin bis heute nicht - Ende der Story.


----------



## Poulton (5. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ne, taktische Nuklearwaffen kann man gezielt einsetzen.


Wozu taktische Nuklearwaffen einsetzen? Bislang ist man immer haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt, dass es bei den Kämpfen zu schwerwiegenden Schäden an ukrainischen Kernkraftwerken gekommen ist und in dessen Folge zum Austritt von Radioaktivität.
Aber da ist man wieder bei der Dialektik des Atomzeitalters: Atomwaffen zur Abschreckung möglicher Gegner und gleichzeitig nukleare Infrastruktur, z.B. in Form von Atomkraftwerken, als eine von sich selbst gelegte schmutzige Mine, die einen selbst abschreckt, da sie gegen einen selbst verwendet werden kann. Denn kein Atomkraftwerk wurde für kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen konzipiert.


----------



## Don-71 (5. April 2022)

Salve
NTV:



> *+++ 16:59 Bericht: Tschechien liefert Dutzende Panzer an Ukraine +++*
> Tschechien hat der Ukraine einem Medienbericht zufolge Kampfpanzer zur Verteidigung gegen die russische Invasion geliefert. Ein Güterzug mit mehreren Dutzend Panzern der sowjetischen Bauart T-72 sowie BMP-1-Schützenpanzern sei bereits am Montag abgefertigt worden, berichtet das Nachrichtenportal "Echo24.cz". T-72-Panzer wurden in der Zeit des Ostblocks auch in der früheren Tschechoslowakei in Lizenz produziert. Tschechien hatte zuletzt noch rund 90 Exemplare einer älteren, nicht modernisierten Version eingelagert. Die tschechische Verteidigungsministerin Jana Cernochova zeigte Verständnis für das Interesse der Medien, wollte den Bericht aber nicht direkt bestätigten. "Glaubt mir, dass wir unseren ukrainischen Freunden essenzielles militärisches Material schicken - und wir werden damit weitermachen", schrieb sie bei Twitter.



Ich denke das man jetzt bei allen Nato Staaten das (ehemalige) russische Gerät was noch vorhanden ist zusammen "trägt" und in die Ukraine verfrachtet, die Bulgaren bekommen ja auch auf die schnelle sofort F16 und man ist ziemlich überzeugt, das sie ihre Mig 29 an die Ukraine liefern. Die Polen kaufen über 200 Abrams Panzer und haben ja auch noch viele ältere aktive russische Panzer. Auch macht der Abrams bei den Polen wenig Sinn, da sie schon fast 250 Leopard 2 Panzer in ihrer Armee integriert haben, da setzt man in der Regel auf ein System und nicht auf 2 in etwa gleiche Systeme, außer man hat dazu einen außergewöhnlichen Grund.
Ab jetzt, wohl auch durch Butscha ist jegliche Zurückhaltung auch bei Großgerät, das bei der Ukraine auf die schnelle passt, wohl gefallen, so lange es Nachschub an diesen ehemaligen russischen Waffensystemen gibt.
Der Krieg eskaliert weiter, was ich auf der einen Seite begrüße, damit ist die Ukraine auf alle Fälle besser für die bevorstehenden Aufgaben gerüstet, allerdings wird sich der Krieg weiter vertiefen, und der Verhandlungstisch weniger relevant.
Wie aus der Nummer wieder herausgekommen werden soll, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Krieg eskaliert weiter, was ich auf der einen Seite begrüße,


ok, das sagt schon alles.


----------



## Don-71 (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ok, das sagt schon alles.


Ich weiß das du willst, das sich die Ukrainer einem faschistischen Russland ergeben sollen, damit du deine "Ruhe" hast.
Für dich existieren die Ukrainer und ihre Sicht der Dinge überhaupt nicht, du vertritts doch hier ausschließlich das russische faschistische Narrativ!
Wer hat diesen Krieg angefangen?
Wer begeht Systematisch jeden Tag Kriegsbverbrechen an Zivilisten und an ziviler Infrastruktur in der Ukraine?
Wer begeht Gräueltaten in der Ukraine?
Wer schwafelt in Staatsmedien von einer entukranisierten  Ukraine, mit der Forderung nach Liquididation aller Ukrainer die ihr Land verteidigt haben, plus Unterwerfung und Umerziehung des anderen Teils der Bevölkerung?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ok, das sagt schon alles.


kommt immer drauf wie man das auslegen möchte.
die zivilbevölkerung wird weiter leiden und teils sterben.

die eskalation kann man aber (und so mache ich das bei seiner aussage) auch so deuten, dass die ukrainer nun immer besser und umfangreicher ausgestattet werden. russland kann es sich nicht erlauben "alles" an die front zu werfen. die hatten schon jetzt offenbar sehr heftige nicht erwartete verluste, komplett ihre landesverteidigung können sie auch nicht aufgeben und der nachschub an menschlicher kampfkraft besteht irgendwann nur noch aus jungen (gerade die wehrpflicht absolvierten) soldaten, die im endeffekt gar keine disziplin und keinen kampfgeist aufbauen konnten.

diese eskalation bedeutet, dass es noch schlechter für russland aussieht. alles andere wird es ohnehin nicht geben, russland wird sich nicht einfach zurückziehen, fehler eingestehen, den krieg beenden, die werden immer weiter machen - hört man in deren propaganda doch sehr gut.

du denkst anscheinend nach wie vor, dass es besser wäre wenn die ukraine sich ergibt und damit russland gewinnt. nur ganz nebenbei, schauplätze wie butscha zeigen deutlich, dass die zivilbevölkerung auch dann nicht sicher wäre.

russland muss verlieren und es ist gut, dass nun viele noch mehr und vor allem mächtigeres gerät schicken!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du willst, das sich die Ukrainer einem faschistischen Russland ergeben sollen, damit du deine "Ruhe" hast.


Ist meines Erachtens für die Einwohner der Ukraine die bessere Wahl. Jeden Tag weiterer Krieg bedeutet mehr Tote. Diese gehen vermutlich schon in den Bereich der Zehntausende.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Für dich existieren die Ukrainer und ihre Sicht der Dinge überhaupt nicht, du vertritts doch hier ausschließlich das russische faschistische Narrativ!


Die existieren schon, nur renne ich dem nicht hinterher.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hat diesen Krieg angefangen?


Russland hat die jetzige Attacke durchgeführt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer begeht Systematisch jeden Tag Kriegsbverbrechen an Zivilisten und an ziviler Infrastruktur in der Ukraine?


Die Ukraine und Russland. Die haben beide Dreck am Stecken. Ich habe da genügend Videos von gesehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer begeht Gräueltaten in der Ukraine?


Spinner, die von beiden Seiten stammen bzw. für diese kämpfen. Wagner, Asow, russische Soldaten, ukrainische Soldaten, Kämpfer aus Tschetschenien, ggf. auch aus Syrien.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer schwafelt in Staatsmedien von einer entukranisierten  Ukraine, mit der Forderung nach Liquididation aller Ukrainer die ihr Land verteiigt haben, plus Unterwerfung und Umerziehung des anderen Teils der Bevölkerung?


Russland.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist meines Erachtens für die Einwohner der Ukraine die bessere Wahl. Jeden Tag weiterer Krieg bedeutet mehr Tote. Diese gehen vermutlich schon in den Bereich der Zehntausende.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Russland.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du willst, das sich die Ukrainer einem faschistischen Russland ergeben sollen, damit du deine "Ruhe" hast.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer schwafelt in Staatsmedien von einer entukranisierten  Ukraine, mit der Forderung nach Liquididation aller Ukrainer die ihr Land verteiigt haben, plus Unterwerfung und Umerziehung des anderen Teils der Bevölkerung?



sorry für die bescheidene formatierung @DJKuhpisse , aber du weißt ja welche antwort jeweils von dir folgte. und nun denk nochmal genau nach...


----------



## Don-71 (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist meines Erachtens für die Einwohner der Ukraine die bessere Wahl. Jeden Tag weiterer Krieg bedeutet mehr Tote. Diese gehen vermutlich schon in den Bereich der Zehntausende.


Hast du immer noch nicht kapiert, dass sie das nicht wollen!
Wenn sie sich ergeben wollten, hätten sie dazu alle Möglichkeiten, einschließlich der Absetzung in russisch kontrollierte Gebiete.
Ich glaube wirklich nicht, das du in einer Position bist, dir darüber ein Urteil anzumßen oder gar die Ukrainer zu kritisieren anstatt ihnen Respekt zu zollen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Ukraine und Russland. Die haben beide Dreck am Stecken. Ich habe da genügend Videos von gesehen.


Was ein kolossaler Unsinn, du behauptest hier wirklich, die Ukrainer töten ihre eigenen Zivilisten und beschädigen ihre eigene Infrastruktur? Halt das typische russisch, faschistische Narrativ


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Spinner, die von beiden Seiten stammen bzw. für diese kämpfen. Wagner, Asow, russische Soldaten, ukrainische Soldaten, Kämpfer aus Tschetschenien, ggf. auch aus Syrien.


Behauptungen und Lügen wie sie im Buche stehen, bringe mal den kleinsten Beleg für ukrainische Gräueltaten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> bringe mal den kleinsten Beleg für ukrainische Gräueltaten!


Gibt genügend Videos dazu, die werde ich aber hier nicht posten, denn diese zeigen massive Gewalt. Gibt einige Telegram-Kanäle, wo sowas veröffentlicht wird. Wenn daran


Don-71 schrieb:


> Behauptungen und Lügen wie sie im Buche stehen,


Wo habe ich hier was Falsches gesagt? All die genannten Personengruppen halten sich dort auf und töten Menschen. Wer das was macht ist relativ undurchsichtig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich nicht, das du in einer Position bist, dir darüber ein Urteil anzumßen oder gar die Ukrainer zu kritisieren anstatt ihnen Respekt zu zollen.


Ich kritisiere das, was ich will, ich lasse mir nicht von anderen (speziell von dir) vorschreiben, was ich zu kritisieren habe. Weder für Russland noch für die Ukraine gibt es für mich aktuell Ruhm noch Respekt. Ich finde es abscheulich, was da gerade passiert.


----------



## chill_eule (5. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> bringe mal den kleinsten Beleg für ukrainische Gräueltaten!





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gibt einige Telegram-Kanäle, wo sowas veröffentlicht wird.


Soo, und ich glaube da kommen wir dann auch im Thema nicht mehr weiter, also sucht euch bitte ein neues Thema, danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2022)

och, dann zitiere ich mich einfach selbst.


juko888 schrieb:


> sorry für die bescheidene formatierung @DJKuhpisse , aber du weißt ja welche antwort jeweils von dir folgte. und nun denk nochmal genau nach...



für denjenigen user wäre das also besser: "ach, die russen sind da und sprechen von der entukrainisierung. ja da knie ich mich doch mal freiwillig hin und warte auf den genickschuss."

als das "schei..ße, die russen sind da, gebt mir eine waffe. es könnte sein, dass ich sterbe, aber vielleicht und hoffentlich gewinnen wir diesen krieg gegen diese imperialistischen ***** (ihr wisst schon)."

naja, jeder wie er meint. zum glück sieht das offenbar der großteil der ukrainischen bürger anders als user x hier.


----------



## Tekkla (5. April 2022)

Russland errichtet Terrorregime in besetzten Gebieten der Ukraine
					

Entführungen, Vergewaltigungen und die Deportation von Zivilisten: Den russischen Besatzern werden von der Ukraine schwere Verstösse gegen das Völkerrecht vorgeworfen. Doch auch auf ukrainischer Seite gibt es Hinweise auf Kriegsverbrechen.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Veriquitas (5. April 2022)

Die Videos mit den Schüssen in den Beinen sehen für mich nach Fake aus. Hab noch nie live gesehen wie auf jemanden geschossen wurde aber ich stelle mir das weitaus schmerzhafter vor als wie das im Video dargestellt ist.


----------



## Tekkla (5. April 2022)

Also die NZZ ist alles andere als putinrusslandfreundlich eingestellt. Wenn die von sich aus das  Video als plausibel ansehen, dann hat das schon was. Allerdings ist dieser Bericht von vor Butscha. Dagegen ist ein Schuss in die Beine von gefangen genommenen Aggressoren zwar auch shice aber im Vergleich nur Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## -ElCritico- (5. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Also die NZZ ist alles andere als putinrusslandfreundlich eingestellt. Wenn die von sich aus das  Video als plausibel ansehen, dann hat das schon was. Allerdings ist dieser Bericht von vor Butscha. Dagegen ist ein Schuss in die Beine von gefangen genommenen Aggressoren zwar auch shice aber im Vergleich nur Kindergeburtstag.


Sie wurden kurz danach umgebracht. Es gibt zig andere Videos, wo russische POWs erschossen wurden. Manchmal haben sie vergessen ihre Hände zu entfesseln, damit man nicht sieht, dass es sich um Gefangene handelt. Die Ukraine hat einen Geheimdienst, der sich nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert. Allgemein, ex-Sowietstaaten haben ihren Modus Operandi vom damaligen KGB gelernt. Es sind Brüderstaaten. Es bedarf ein paar Generationen, bis sich die Denkweise die der Europäischen wirklich annähert.
Nichtdestotrotz, zu all dem müsste es gar nicht kommen, wenn Putin keinen Brainfart hätte. Das wahre Opfer ist die ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist meines Erachtens für die Einwohner der Ukraine die bessere Wahl. Jeden Tag weiterer Krieg bedeutet mehr Tote. Diese gehen vermutlich schon in den Bereich der Zehntausende.


Wäre es also besser gewesen, wenn die Briten den Kampf gegen Nazi Deutschland aufgegeben hätten, weil Deutschland englische Städte bombardiert hat?
Die Ukrainer werden nicht aufgeben, egal was Putin noch macht.


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Videos mit den Schüssen in den Beinen sehen für mich nach Fake aus. Hab noch nie live gesehen wie auf jemanden geschossen wurde aber ich stelle mir das weitaus schmerzhafter vor als wie das im Video dargestellt ist.


das Thema hatten wir schon mal:


Optiki schrieb:


> Das ganze Video ist sehr komisch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und letztendlich sind wir zu gar nichts verpflichtet. Wir tun im Prinzip schon viel zu viel was Sanktionen und Waffen angeht.


Verpflichtet nicht. Aber verbunden schon. Weil es um freiheitliche Werte geht. Und hier ganz klar ein souveränes schwächeres Land von einer imperialistischen Großmacht feige überfallen wird.


Lotto schrieb:


> Das gilt doch für beide Seiten. Der Selenski rückt auch keinen Millimeter von seiner Position ab. Zudem weiß der genau wie die Russen wie Propaganda funktioniert. Genauso wie die Klitschkos: "Wir kämpfen auch für euch." ... und ähnliche Parolen die manipulativ ein "Wir-Gefühl" erzeugen sollen und das auch bei einigen anscheind tun. Sorry aber was für ein Blödsinn.


PR ist es auch. Aber ich kaufe ihnen ab das sie ihr Land lieben.



Lotto schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich weder mit Russen noch mit Ukrainern verbunden.


Gegen russische Bürger habe ich  nichts. Ich kenne persönlich auch nicht wenige Spätaussiedler.
Mit denen hatte ich in meinen Leben bisher nie Probleme und bin gut klargekommen.
Ich war früher auch mit einigen Spätaussiedlern zusammen bei der Bundeswehr.
Die Familie der Freundin meines Sohnes kommt ursprünglich aus Sibirien.

Wenn kritisiere und verachte ich ganz klar die russische Regierung und vor allem Putin!



Lotto schrieb:


> Letztendlich, ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben, wär für alle das beste gewesen wenn die Ukraine sofort kapituliert hätte. Kein Wohngebäude wäre zerstört worden, keine Brücke, keiner wäre getötet worden,...einzig und allein Selenski und die ukrainische Machtelite hätten verloren, nämlich ihre Macht. Für den normalen kleinen ukrainischen Bürger hätte sich doch im Prinzip rein gar nichts geändert.


Dann hätten sie viel Freiheit aufgeben müssen und man hätte ein Marionettenregime wie in Tschetschenien, Georgien, Kasachstan und Belarus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Verpflichtet nicht. Aber verbunden schon. Weil es um freiheitliche Werte geht. Und hier ganz klar ein souveränes schwächeres Land von einer imperialistischen Großmacht feige überfallen wird.


Die Ukraine nenne ich nicht freiheitlich. Maxmimal auf dem Niveau wie Ungarn oder Polen. Der Grund ist eher, dass man nicht will, dass Russland diesen Staat ebenso kontrolliert.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Grund ist eher, dass man nicht will, dass Russland diesen Staat ebenso kontrolliert.


Dann denk mal gründlich darüber nach warum man das nicht will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Ukraine nenne ich nicht freiheitlich. Maxmimal auf dem Niveau wie Ungarn oder Polen. Der Grund ist eher, dass man nicht will, dass Russland diesen Staat ebenso kontrolliert.


natürlich geht es um freiheitliche werte.
man muss auch immer sehen wo wer (oder welcher staat) herkommt. natürlich wird kaum jemand die ukraine schon soweit sehen wie deutschland z.b., aber sie haben eben den weg eingeschlagen. es wäre fatal, wenn russland es schaffen würde genau diesen weg zu zerstören und auch diesen (souveränen!) staat unter seine faschistische kontrolle bringt!


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

Das mit dem einen Massengrab stimmt schon, leider werden da einige Sachen durcheinander gebracht von den Medien, das wird halt jetzt wieder gegen die Ukraine verwendet.

Das Massengrab an der Kirche wurde wohl kurz bevor die Russen die Stadt eingenommen haben, angelegt.

Jetzt wurde es halt in vielen Medien so hingestellt, als wäre das ganze Massengrab von den Russen ausgehoben wurden und die ganzen Leichen sind aus der Zeit der Besetzung. Jedoch macht es keinen Unterschied, ob die Menschen direkt oder durch Shelling vor Besetzung gekillt wurden. Es gibt ja trotzdem noch die ganzen Leichen auf der Straße, die gefolterten in den Kellern, die in den Gärten verscharrten Leichen usw.

Eigentlich hatte der Bürgermeister auch gesagt, es mussten schon Menschen in Massengräbern beigesetzt
werden.




T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ebenso der Frachter in Mariupol, ebenfalls von der Ukraine angesteckt und versenkt.


Welche Geschichte ist hier gemeint?


----------



## narcosubs (5. April 2022)

Um den Hörensagen-Fakes mal eine Quelle entgegenzusetzen:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Don-71 (5. April 2022)

Kann ich auch.









						Schwurbler gehen auch über Butschas Leichen
					

Es ist eine inzwischen altbekannte Masche. Angebliche Unstimmigkeiten werden zu "Beweisen" aufgeblasen, um das Offensichtliche als Lüge zu diskreditieren. Putins Propaganda tut dies. Die Schwurbler tun dies. Im Falle der Morde von Butscha ist es aber besonders widerlich.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Plus "starke Träumereien" oder reale Motivlagen aus Moskau.








						Medwedew will „offenes Eurasien von Lissabon bis Wladiwostok“ - WELT
					

Der russische Ex-Staatschef Dmitri Medwedew hat angedeutet, dass die Menschen in der Ukraine umerzogen werden müssten. Das Land könne ein ähnliches Schicksal treffen wie das Dritte Reich, schrieb er auf Telegram. Und fügte eine wirre Fantasie hinzu.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Optiki (5. April 2022)

Hier noch ein Video zu meiner Aussage mit dem Grab an der Kirche 








						В Бучі у братській могилі похоронили цивільних захисників України | В Бучі у братській могилі похоронили цивільних захисників України, деяких навіть не змогли ідентифікувати (відео). Про це повідомив директор Ірпінського... | By 4K Media | Facebook
					

1,5 Mio. views, 4.655 likes, 30 loves, 5.088 comments, 11.876 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from 4K Media: В Бучі у братській могилі похоронили цивільних захисників України, деяких навіть не змогли...




					www.facebook.com
				




Ich hatte das die Tage auch gelesen oder in ein Video gesehen, da wurde die Aussage getroffen, dass sie so viele Leichen hatten, ich glaub im Krankenhaus, aber ich bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, leider habe ich zu viele Medien in den letzten Tagen dazu konsumiert und finde die genaue Quelle nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache erst einmal, die in Anordnung und Benutzerführung sich unterscheidenden Elemente grundsätzlich ohne unter Beschuss, Streß und Hektik zu stehen bedienen zu können, das kriegst du in relativ kurzer Zeit vielleicht noch so halbwegs hin.
> 
> Eine ganz andere ist es dann aber dies dann eben auch im Gefecht unter Beschuss, Streß und Hektik noch nahe 100% sicher zu tun und dabei keine gröberen / schwerwiegenderen Fehler zu begehen.
> Das dauert schon länger, weil es eben Training und wiederholendes Üben erfordert, damit es absolut sicher sitzt und dann kostet es halt Zeit.



Wie gesagt: Wir reden hier von Systemen, deren Bedienung sich eben aufgrund dieser Anforderungen sowie an identischen ergonomischen Parametern orientiert. Ich kann mich auch in ein x-beliebiges Auto setzen und Lenkrad, Kupplung, Gas, Bremse bedienen. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, welche Servormechanik verbaut ist und die Eigenheiten des Motors sind im hinkenden Beispiel ja schon wieder die gleichen. Was monatelange Übung braucht, ist manch Ertainmentsystem und wenn das ganze kein simples Auto, sondern z.B. ein komplexes Flugzeug wäre, könnten auch die Instrumente unübersichtlich werden. Aber hier beißt sich die Katze ja schon wieder in den Schwanz: Weil es sich um auf NATO-Geräte modernisierte Sowjet-Panzer handelt, können Elemente nur gegen funktionsgleiche ausgetauscht worden sein. Es hängt also die Anzeige mit dem gleichen Zweck an der gleichen Stelle. Und vermutlich wurde schon damals explizit darauf geachtet, dass die eigenen, auf sowjetischen Material geschuldeten Truppen, nicht die nächsten 6 Monate kampfunfähig sind.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Absolut nicht unerwartet...
> Es hat sich ja bereits die letzten Tage deutlich abgezeichnet, das die russischen Truppen für eine neue Offensive im Osten umgruppiert werden.



Sie haben das sogar öffentlich angekündigt  .
Auch wenn genau das natürlich eigentlich erwarten ließ, dass sie was anderes machen werden  .




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Einheit durchdreht und Kriegsverbrechen begeht ( es ist naiv zu glauben, dass je ein Krieg ohne auskommt) oder der Terror System hat. Im letzten Fall gehören die Vetantwortlichen in den Haag verurteilt.



Wie gesagt: Die Einheiten, die hier massenhaft "durchgedreht" sein sollen, haben hier und heute Deckung von ganz oben für ihr Verhalten. Also müssen alle bis rauf zu Putin nach den Haag.



> Nichts gegen dich, aber wo liegt das Problem 1-2 Tage auf die Aussagen der Rechtsmediziner vor Ort zu warten, die eindeutig alles belegen werden?



Verrat du es uns doch? Was spricht dagegen, die umfangreichen und sorgfältigen Schilderungen erst einmal für gut möglich bis wahrscheinlich zutreffend zu halten, bis endgültige Klarheit vorliegt? Warum widersprichst du jedes einzelne Mal, wenn sich jemand auf den aktuellen Kenntnissstand beruft und wirst nicht müde, dessen Fehleranfälligkeit zu betonen, während wiederwärtige Greultaten von dir bestenfalls im Nebensatz verurteilt werden?




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ne, taktische Nuklearwaffen kann man gezielt einsetzen. Das sind keine vollwertigen Atombomben. Auf Natogebiete würde es nicht übergehen, für die Opfer wäre es aber verheerend genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je nach Windrichtung kriegen entweder Russland selbst oder NATO-Staaten Fallout ab, dass lässt sich praktisch nicht vermeiden. Und da alle wichtigen Ziele in der Nähe irgendwelcher Grenzen liegen, sind auch tödliche Dosen zumindest im Worst Case möglich. Im Best Case bliebe die Belastung außerhalb der Ukraine bei einer taktischen Waffe zwar vermutlich unter der durch Tschernobyl, aber zum einen müsste man für ordentliche Zerstörung weit mehr als eine einsetzen und zum anderen wäre eine vorsätzliche Schädigung im Maße von Tschernobyl schon nichts mehr, das man auf sich beruhen lassen könnte. Vom Grundgedanken "da sitzt ein Psychopath am roten Knopf, der nach Lust und Laune atomare Angriffskriege startet" ganz zu schweigen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve
> NTV:



Ich sags doch, die Ukrainer können auch mit NATO-T-72 was anfangen.



> Ich denke das man jetzt bei allen Nato Staaten das (ehemalige) russische Gerät was noch vorhanden ist zusammen "trägt" und in die Ukraine verfrachtet,



Steht ohnehin überall auf der "mittelfristig ersetzen" Liste und eins ist wohl klar: In den nächsten Jahren wird nicht noch einmal Bedarf dafür geben.



> allerdings wird sich der Krieg weiter vertiefen, und der Verhandlungstisch weniger relevant.
> Wie aus der Nummer wieder herausgekommen werden soll, weiß ich auch nicht.



Militärische Niederlage Russlands oder innenpolitischer Umschwung in Russland, das sind die einzige Möglichkeiten. Verhandlungen bringen nichts, denn Putin mit einer kampfstarken Armee an der Macht zu lassen, ist definitiv keine Option, sondern wäre das Gegenteil von Frieden. Es gibt aber niemanden, mit dem man über "Rücktritt Putin" oder "teil-Entmilitatisierung Russland" verhandeln könnte.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist meines Erachtens für die Einwohner der Ukraine die bessere Wahl.



Du hast die Bilder aus Butscha gesehen?
Hinter der russischen Front zu enden, ist deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl für die Ukrainer?

Das werden die anders sehen. Wenn selbst Viehwaggons ein Fortschritt wären, kämpft man besser bis zum letzten Atemzug.




Optiki schrieb:


> Das Massengrab an der Kirche wurde wohl kurz bevor die Russen die Stadt eingenommen haben, angelegt.
> 
> Jetzt wurde es halt in vielen Medien so hingestellt, als wäre das ganze Massengrab von den Russen ausgehoben wurden und die ganzen Leichen sind aus der Zeit der Besetzung.



Also in TAZ und Tagesschau heißt es, dass bei der Kirche ein Massengrab ausgehoben werden musste, um die zum Teil seit über einer Woche auf der Straße gammelnden Leichen unter die Erde zu bringen, auch wenn die Friedhöfe noch zu nah an der Front liegen.

Von Russen verscharrte Opfer hat man aber wohl an zahlreichen anderen Orten gefunden. Zusätzlich zu den nicht verscharrten.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

Vor allem, wenn ich das mit dem "World Trade Center" und "Wahrheiten" lese, weiß ich schon woher der Wind bei ihm weht. 

Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-xExRSHQ7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Der Medienkrieg ist aus meiner Sicht noch gravierender, weil eben viele Fake-News und andere Einflüsse zu noch größeren Auswirkungen führen können.


Und vom wem geht diese Desinformation seit mind. 2 Jahren aus? Vieleicht kommst du noch drauf, von wem du die ganze Zeit angelogen wirst und welcher Zweck damit verfolgt wird.
Ich finde es verblüffend, dass an jeder Ecke eine Verschwörung gesucht wird, aber die offensichtlichen Lügen als glaubwürdig betrachtet werden.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> aber die Medien heizen ihn immer weiter an


Also die von mir konsumierten Medien heizen gar nichts an. Die berichten nur.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht beirren, wenn man bedenkt das der Mensch ständig in Angst und Panik versetzt wird.


Von wem wird der Mensch in Angst und Panik versetzt? Wenn Du hier die richtige Lösung findest, bist du auf dem richtigen Weg.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> World Trade Center


Genau, Stahl schmilzt erst bei 1500 Grad, Kerosin verbrennt aber schon bei 800... (Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Zahlen stimmen) Gähn.
Gefährliches Halbwissen und der Glaube an eine Verschwörung reicht um Blödsinn nicht in Frage stellen zu müssen.


----------



## Odie0506 (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also die von mir konsumierten Medien heizen gar nichts an. Die berichten nur.


Wenn du den Medien glaubst, dass sie alleine die ultimative Wahrheit kennen und keinen anderen Zweck erfüllen, als dich umfassend zu informieren.
Da solltest du Medien ein wenig kritischer betrachten. Propaganda gibt es schon ewig und sie funktioniert bei jedem.
In 10, 15 oder 20 Jahren, wenn das Thema von Historikern mit bisher nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Daten und Fakten besser beleuchtet und aufgearbeitet werden kann, erscheinen die Artikel, die jetzt als Berichterstattung daherkommen, vielleicht in einem ganz anderen Bild. Und erst dann werden wir alle erfahren, ob sie die Wahrheit so wiedergeben, wie sie wirklich ist oder ob da bereits umfangreich Propaganda betrieben wurde. Heute können wir das gar nicht beurteilen.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Odie0506 schrieb:


> Da solltest du Medien ein wenig kritischer betrachten. Propaganda gibt es schon ewig und sie funktioniert bei jedem


Du meinst unsere ÖR dienen der Propaganda? Dann solltest du dich mit dem Prinzip der freien Presse beschäftigen. Ich sage damit nicht, dass diese Reporter immer richtig liegen und alles wissen und jedes Thema nur von einer Seite betrachtet werden kann, aber unsere Reporter verdienen Geld indem sie Recherchen betreiben. Wenn die irgendeine Verschwörung finden, werden sie davon berichten. Denn im Gegensatz zu zum Beispiel Russland, genießen wir hier in DE Pressefreiheit. Wer da lieber der russischen "Presse" glaubt, soll halt weiter denken, dass er schlauer ist als alle anderen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also die von mir konsumierten Medien heizen gar nichts an. Die berichten nur.


Die Rahmenbediengungen erlauben keine objektive Berichterstattung, weil:
1. Die russische Seite komplett stumm geschaltet wurde = Zensur, egal, wie man es verdreht.
2. Es gibt kaum unabhängige Journalisten vor Ort.
3. Unsere Medien und wir einschließlich müssen uns auf die Propaganda von nur der ukrainischen Seite verlassen. Da steckt manchmal Wahrheit, manchmal nicht, teils total gelogen..

Daher, sie berichten schon, aber nur mit der Info alleine kann man wenig anfangen.

In anderen Nachrichten, die EU erwägt Kohle und Öl Embargo gegenüber Russland. Bisher scheitert das Vorhaben am polnischen Festhalten, dass aus der EU polnische Verluste kompensiert werden sollen.
Die Ukraine und Polen kassieren ordentlich Geld für den Transit vom russischen Gas über ihre Lander heute. Anscheinend haben damit weder die Russen noch Polen noch Melnyk noch sonst jemand irgendein moralisches Problem.

Ich sage es jetzt offen: Melnyk, die polnische Regierung und die anderen korrupten Strukturen können mich mal. Sie können nichts von Deutschland fordern. Wir helfen der Ukraine, soweit es geht, aber eine Selbstzerfleischung steht nicht auf dem Plan!


> *Brisant: Offenbar waren diese Unternehmen damit beauftragt, Gazprom-Germania zu „liquidieren“. Die Folge: keine Gas-Geschäfte mehr mit Deutschland. Putin hätte Deutschland damit den Gas-Hahn zugedreht.*











						Macht-Poker um Gazprom: Wollte Putin uns am Montag das Gas abdrehen?
					

Kreml-Despot Wladimir Putin (69) tobt! Am Montag hatte Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck die deutsche Tochter des staatlichen russischen Gaskonzerns Gazp...




					www.bild.de
				



Putin hat die Gasabstellung eingeleitet. Habeck musste handeln. Die deutsche Wirtschaft würde in Folge um 3% - 10% schrumpfen (best to worst case). Das würde wirklich niemandem helfen.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die russische Seite komplett stumm geschaltet wurde = Zensur, egal, wie man es verdreht


Was ich begrüße. Seit über 2 Jahren hat diese "Seite" nur ein Ziel. Die Destabilisierung unserer Demokratie. Und jetzt will diese "Seite" einen Angriffskrieg rechtfertigen.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum unabhängige Journalisten vor Ort.


Was ich nicht beurteilen kann. Was glaubst du in welchem Namen die Journalisten arbeiten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2022)

finde ich auch sehr interessant. umso länger der krieg dauert umso mehr soldaten braucht auch putin. ob er dann wirklich große innere unruhen riskieren wird?









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Wieso so viele Russen momentan Angst vor einer Mobilisierung haben - WELT
					

Der russische Angriff stockt, die Kreml-Truppen brauchen Verstärkung. Ob die Zahl der Vertragssoldaten ausreicht, ist unklar. Männer im wehrpflichtigen Alter müssen damit rechnen, an die Front geschickt zu werden. Trotz gesundheitlicher Leiden könnten sie zum Dienst verpflichtet werden.




					www.welt.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was ich begrüße. Seit über 2 Jahren hat diese "Seite" nur ein Ziel. Die Destabilisierung unserer Demokratie. Und jetzt will diese "Seite" einen Angriffskrieg rechtfertigen.


Presse ist die vierte Gewalt. Kann man sie wirkürlich abschalten, ergibt sich daraus Willkür. Wie wäre es, wenn man die Wahl hat, selbst zu entscheiden, was geht oder nicht? Aber anscheinend ist dir Bevormundung lieber.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was ich nicht beurteilen kann. Was glaubst du in welchem Namen die Journalisten arbeiten?


Ich hätte gerne einen ARD- oder ZDF-Reporter vor Ort z.B.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Presse ist die vierte Gewalt.


Das ist falsch. Presse gehört nicht zur Staatsgewalt. Sobald sie das ist wird es extrem problematisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Macht-Poker um Gazprom: Wollte Putin uns am Montag das Gas abdrehen?
> 
> 
> Kreml-Despot Wladimir Putin (69) tobt! Am Montag hatte Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck die deutsche Tochter des staatlichen russischen Gaskonzerns Gazp...
> ...


da bin ich ganz ehrlich, das schnall ich nicht hundertprozentig. putin kann auch so jederzeit den gashahn zudrehen, wenn er das will - vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob gazprom germania nun unter deutscher verwaltung steht. was soll ihn daran hindern?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da bin ich ganz ehrlich, das schnall ich nicht hundertprozentig. putin kann auch so jederzeit den gashahn zudrehen, wenn er das will - vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob gazprom germania nun unter deutscher verwaltung steht. was soll ihn daran hindern?


Das ist richtig, aber die Verwaltung der Gazprom Germania hat wohl das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> finde ich auch sehr interessant. umso länger der krieg dauert umso mehr soldaten braucht auch putin. ob er dann wirklich große innere unruhen riskieren wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News aus Russland:
Die jetztige Regierung steht sehr stark unter Druck und verliert Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung, aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund, als man sich hier denken würde. Sie verstehen nicht, warum die "Entnazifizierung" nicht vorangegangen ist und sich die Russen aus dem Norden der Ukraine zurückziehen. Sie sehen das als Verrat von russischsprachigen Ukrainern, die demnächst von der ukrainischen Armee verfolgt und bestraft werden. Sie verstehen auch nicht, warum so viele Verluste in Kauf genommen wurden, nur um die Positionen zurückzugeben. Sie sind auch der Meinung, dass der Westen die Westukraine jetzt total bewaffnen wird, sodass die "Spezialoperation" womöglich fehlschlägt und der Krieg sich auf die Gebiete der ethnischen Russen verlagert.
Quelle: Der Sohn von meinem russischen Nachbar, der in Russland wohnt.

Mit anderen Worten, innenpolitisch gesehen, Putin ist unter Druck schnell etwas zu liefern, was man als "Erfolg" bezeichnen kann. Man kann Friedensverhandlungen zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt vergessen.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen ARD- oder ZDF-Reporter vor Ort z.B.


Sind sie doch. U.a.  Katrin Eigendorf welche schon lange Erfahrung als Kriegsberichterstatterin hat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da bin ich ganz ehrlich, das schnall ich nicht hundertprozentig. putin kann auch so jederzeit den gashahn zudrehen, wenn er das will - vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob gazprom germania nun unter deutscher verwaltung steht. was soll ihn daran hindern?


Russland wollte die Assets vor dem Abschalten verwerten, d.h. alles verkaufen, auf sichere Konten überweisen und dann abschalten. Das Abschalten können sie immer noch durchführen, eben mit Verlusten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber die Verwaltung der Gazprom Germania hat wohl das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.


andersrum wird ein schuh draus. sie wurde ja nur unter verwaltung gestellt, weil gazprom sie zum abwickeln veräußert hat. reaktion folgt auf aktion.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbediengungen erlauben keine objektive Berichterstattung, weil:
> 1. Die russische Seite komplett stumm geschaltet wurde = Zensur, egal, wie man es verdreht.


Das Kernproblem ist doch, dass ganz offensichtlich ein Angriffskrieg geführt wird, für das es keinen einzigen Grund geben kann.
Selbst diese einfache Tatsache wird von den Russen negiert.
Also, welche validen Infos sollen über russische Quellen genau kommen, wenn eine elementare Tatsache geleugnet wird. Alle Infos darüber hinaus suchen ja nur einen Rechtfertigungsgrund für das nicht Rechtfertigbare, ist also gelogen, verdreht whatelse...


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 2. Es gibt kaum unabhängige Journalisten vor Ort.


Wer z. B. wäre denn das deiner Meinung nach genau?
Da ist in dem unsäglichen Dorf als Beispiel, Reuters und restliche westliche Presse drinnen,
Als NGOs Rotes Kreuz, Human Right Watch,
und die Uno mittlerweile auch.
Wenn diese Quellen nicht unabhängig sind, dann bitte nenne unabhängige Berichterstatter, die dort sein sollen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> 3. Unsere Medien und wir einschließlich müssen uns auf die Propaganda von nur der ukrainischen Seite verlassen. Da steckt manchmal Wahrheit, manchmal nicht, teils total gelogen..


Siehe oben, völlig falsche Aussage.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Presse gehört nicht zur Staatsgewalt. Sobald sie das ist wird es extrem problematisch.


Die Aufgabe der Presse ist zu informieren. Dadurch weiß man, ob die Gewaltenteilung noch stimmt, ob man eine Demokratie hat. Ohne Information oder Aufsicht kann eine demokratische Bevölkerung die Arbeit der Strukturen nicht überwachen/bewerten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2022)

da hier ja schon die bild verlinkt wurde und ich diesen bericht unkritisch bezüglich des wahrheitsgehalts finde:









						Arrow 3: Israel und USA stimmen Verkauf von Raketenabwehrsystem an Deutschland zu
					

Tel Aviv – Israel und die USA haben grundsätzlich einem Verkauf des Raketenabwehrsystems Arrow 3 an Deutschland zugestimmt.




					www.bild.de
				






auch sehr interessant, was in solchen berichten nochmal für verflechtungen erkenntlich werden:








						Indien verurteilt Butscha-Morde vehement
					

Indien vollzieht offenbar eine Wende in seiner Haltung zum russischen Krieg in der Ukraine: Vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat verurteilt nun auch Neu-Delhi das Morden in Butscha. Die Türkei schließt sich ebenfalls der weltweiten Kritik an.




					www.n-tv.de
				




z.b.:


> Indien, das derzeit nicht ständiges Mitglied des UN-Sicherheitsrates ist, pflegt seit Jahrzehnten eine enge Beziehung zu Russland. So bezieht Neu-Delhi Waffen aus Moskau, um die eigene Grenze gegen China abzusichern, wo es 2020 zu einem Konflikt mit Peking gekommen war.


das ist doch wiederum auch  etwas, das china nicht gutheißen kann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem ist doch, dass ganz offensichtlich ein Angriffskrieg geführt wird, für das es keinen einzigen Grund geben kann.
> Selbst diese einfache Tatsache wird von den Russen negiert.
> Also, welche validen Infos sollen über russische Quellen genau kommen, wenn eine elementare Tatsache geleugnet wird. Alle Infos darüber hinaus suchen ja nur einen Rechtfertigungsgrund für das nicht Rechtfertigbare, ist also gelogen, verdreht whatelse...


So what? Lach sie aus und filtere die Information, die von Relevanz wäre. Man muss ja nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen. Man kann auch aus Lügen Erkenntnisse gewinnen, Aussagelogik erstes Semester.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wer z. B. wäre denn das deiner Meinung nach genau?
> Da ist in dem unsäglichen Dorf als Beispiel, Reuters und restliche westliche Presse drinnen,
> Als NGOs Rotes Kreuz, Human Right Watch,
> und die Uno mittlerweile auch.
> Wenn diese Quellen nicht unabhängig sind, dann bitte nenne unabhängige Berichterstatter, die dort sein sollen.


Dann will ich die Berichterstattung von ihnen auch sehen und nicht nur das, was die Ukraine bzw. Selenskij verkündet. Warum benutzt das ZDF das Videomaterial vom ukrainischen Kanal an Stelle selbst von Butscha die Aufnahmen zu machen und zu berichten? Warum wird ständig auf ukrainische Quellen oder Zitate verwiesen? Sie sind doch vor Ort oder nicht?


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das ist doch wiederum auch  etwas, das china nicht gutheißen kann.


Das ist der Grund nicht unerheblicher Verwerfungen zw. Russland und China 
Die Chinesen haben da eine ganz andere Vorstellung von "Ihrer" Welt.
Irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sie Indien als strategischen Gegner (viel, viel mehr als Europa) für die Zukunft betrachten.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> So what? Lach sie aus und filtere die Information, die von Relevanz wäre. Man muss ja nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen. Man kann auch aus Lügen Erkenntnisse gewinnen, Aussagelogik erstes Semester.


Hmmm...eigentlich bekommt man nahezu täglich direkte Infos, z. B. CNN, CNBC,
dpa:








						Home
					

Die dpa ist der unabhängige Dienstleister für tagesaktuelle, multimediale Inhalte. Die Nachrichtenagentur versorgt Medien und Unternehmen aus dem In- und Ausland.




					www.dpa.com
				



z. T. nTV
oder direkt hier, wenn man sich um Infos von Russenseite bemüht:








						Pressemitteilungen – Botschaft der Russischen Föderation
					






					russische-botschaft.ru
				



Die Mitteilungen der russischen Botschaft sind schon interessant....

hier ein Edit:
Die Namensbezeichnungen "kollektiver Westen" u. dgl. , die sind echt wieder sprachlich in der Udssr Zeit zurückgefahren, klang bis vor 4-5 Jahren völlig anders...


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann will ich die Berichterstattung von ihnen auch sehen und nicht nur das, was die Ukraine bzw. Selenskij verkündet. Warum benutzt das ZDF das Videomaterial vom ukrainischen Kanal an Stelle selbst von Butscha die Aufnahmen zu machen und zu berichten? Warum wird ständig auf ukrainische Quellen oder Zitate verwiesen? Sie sind doch vor Ort oder nicht?


Siehe oben, wahlweise auch humanrightswatch, unabhängiger geht nicht mehr:


			https://www.hrw.org/de/tag/russia-ukraine-war


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben da eine ganz andere Vorstellung von "Ihrer" Welt.
> Irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sie Indien als strategischen Gegner (viel, viel mehr als Europa) für die Zukunft betrachten.


Mal sachlich bleiben, der Westen denkt, wir seien der Nabel der Welt, aber es sind die letzten 3-4 Jahrhunderte von tausend Jahren der Zivilisationsgeschichte. Den Vorsprung verdanken wir der Erfindung von Feuerwaffen. Verharmlosend gesagt, wir haben ganze Länder koloniasiert, unterdrückt, alles geklaut, was ging, und sie für uns für Lau arbeiten lassen.
Davor war China die mächtigste Zivilisation überhaupt und hätte die ganze Welt unterjocht, wären da nicht die lästigen Inder. Indien ist nämlich der Grund, warum sich China nie ausdehnen konnte. China und Indien wären eine Weltmacht heute, hätte sie England nicht ausbluten lassen. Deren Entwicklung wurde stark verzögert. Militärisch war China Indien immer unterlegen. Es kam soweit, dass sie ihre Angriffe auf Indien aufgaben und sich nach außen abschotteten. Am stärksten war China, als sie von Mongolen erobert wurden. Auch die Mongolen sind an Indien gescheitert.
Fast forward heute, Indien hat ganz viel Ressourcen, junge, fließige und sehr billige Arbeitskraft für alle möglichen Bereiche vom IT-Experten bis zum Bauarbeiter. Es bietet sich geradezu an, dort zu investieren. Sollte Indien erst einmal erstarken, kann China all ihre Großmachtfantasien in die Tonne schieben. China's Bevölkerung setzt immer noch auf die ein-Kind Politik. Es fehlen ihnen 200 Millionen Frauen für eine Ehe. DINK ist in Mode = double income, no kids. D.h. in innerhalb von 20-30 Jahren wird China ihren Höhepunkt errecihen. Im Kontrast hat man in Indien eine sehr junge Bevölkerung, die all diese Probleme nicht hat. Deswegen sorgt China durch Pakistan für ständige Konflikte mit Indien. Sie versuchen durch Anteilnahme an westlichen Firmen Investitionen von Indien umzuleiten. Das ist deren Strategie.
Im Vergleich dazu verfügt Europa über 500 Millionen Bevölkerung, die zum großen Teil überaltert ist. Ressourcen hier sind Mangelware. Es muss alles importiert werden. Langfristig gesehen, werden europäische Waren bei vergleichbarer Qualität immer teurer sein als die von Indien oder China. Ihr wisst, was das bedeutet. Wir sind wortwörtlich das Abendland. Russland hätte zum Beispiel sehr viel aushelfen können mit all dem Platz und den Ressourcen, die sie haben, aber stattdessen haben sie sich in einen totalitären Staat entwickelt. Wir als Europäer sind darauf angewiesen Russland und die Türkei zu integrieren. Ohne sie werden wir den langen Kampf verlieren. Die beiden Nationen machen es uns aber extra schwer. Es wird nichts, denke ich mal.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

Hier kann man im Video die Arbeit von HRW verfolgen:








						Wie Human Rights Watch in Butscha Beweise sichert
					

Die Bilder von ermordeten Zivilisten im ukrainischen Butscha lassen auf russische Kriegsverbrechen schließen. Um eine Anklage gegen die Verantwortlichen führen zu können, müssen so schnell wie möglich Beweise gesichert werden. Daran ist vor Ort auch die Menschenrechtsorganisation Human Rights...




					www.n-tv.de
				





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mal sachlich bleiben,


Danke für den epischen Exkurs.
Aber an welcher Stelle genau war ich unsachlich?


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Danke für den epischen Exkurs.
> Aber an welcher Stelle genau war ich unsachlich?


Du hast dich mehr oder weniger über die langfristigen, chinesischen Pläne lustig gemacht. Ihre Erwartungen haben aber  Hand und Fuß. Ich wünschte, wir in Europa, würden ebenso langfristig handeln und nicht von Legislaturperiode zu Legislaturperiode.
Z.B. wird im Ukraine-Krieg unsere Zukunft verspielt (unabhängig vom Ausgang), die der Russen auch. Wir werden sie wohl als langfristigen Partner verlieren, sie werden zum unfreiwilligen Vasalen von China. Das alles verheißt nichts Gutes.


----------



## compisucher (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du hast dich mehr oder weniger über die langfristigen, chinesischen Pläne lustig gemacht. I


Nö, habe ich nicht.
Eher im Gegenteil, in Peking sitzt der globale Sparringspartner der nächsten 50 Jahre, bestimmt nicht im Kreml.
"ihr" Weltbild in Anführungszeichen ist zur Kenntlichmachung, dass es völlig anders ist als das Unsrige.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend ist dir Bevormundung lieber.


Definitiv nein. Aber Mal ehrlich, der Staat hat eine Fürsorgepflicht. Aus dem Grund ist Holocaustleugnung, Nazisymbole und Antisemitismus verboten. In die selbe Schublade steck ich die russischen Staatsmedien. Das sind im Gegensatz zur Meinung einiger Deutschen nämlich wirklich staatlich reguliert. Und warum hier überhaupt eingegriffen werden muss, hat man ja wiederkehrend jeden Montag gesehen und man sieht es jeden Tag in den Kommentarspalten von Nachrichtenposts. Ja, der deutsche Michel ist zu blöd um verantwortungsbewusst mit Medien umzugehen. Das Thema hatten wir hier aber schon ausreichend. RT erzählt in Europa ganz andere "Fakten" als im russischen TV, was die Frage aufwirft, was denn nun die Wahrheit ist. Von russischer Seite wird gelogen, getäuscht und manipuliert und egal wie oft diese Fakes entlarvt werden, kursieren diese als Argumentation munter weiter. Warum? Weil diese Schwachköpfe in Ihrer Blase bleiben, sich gegenseitig Beweisrauchern und gegenseitig loben wie schlau sie doch sind. Da wird der Michel zum Stammtischstrategen.... Du merkst, das löst richtig was aus in mir.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen ARD- oder ZDF-Reporter vor Ort z.B.


Sind da keine mehr vor Ort?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber Mal ehrlich, der Staat hat eine Fürsorgepflicht.


Und wenn diese so weit reicht, dass er Medien einfach verbiten kann oder Zensur eingeführt wird (so wie in China. Russland, jetzt auch der EU), dann gibt es bald nur noch die Meiden, die dem Staat passen. Mir ist da das Konzept er USA mit freedom of speech doch eifnach viel lieber als ein Nanny-Staat, der mir vorschreiben will, was ich zu denken habe.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sind da keine mehr vor Ort?



Bei der ARD kenne ich keine Namen; fuer das ZDF ist z. B. Katrin Eigendorf vor Ort. Nur heisst vor Ort eben - da, wo es moeglich und verantwortbar ist. Und am Ende koennen sich auch Journalisten nicht zellteilen oder beamen und darum auch nicht an mehreren Orten gleichzeitig sein.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> (...)



Sollte oder sollte nicht das Leugnen des Holocaust strafbar sein? Einfache Frage, also bitte auch eine einfache Antwort (Ja / Nein).


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Medien einfach verbiten kann oder Zensur eingeführt wird


Das ist gar nicht möglich aufgrund der Pressefreiheit.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> vorschreiben will, was ich zu denken habe


Das tut er nicht. RT hat halt keine Sendelizens.


----------



## T-MAXX (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Gefährliches Halbwissen und der Glaube an eine Verschwörung reicht um Blödsinn nicht in Frage stellen zu müssen.


Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür die einfach mit der Masse mitschwimmen und dann behaupten das alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Deshalb haben wir ja auch hier in Deutschland und der Welt gar keine Probleme.
Wir können uns frei bewegen wo hin wir wollen und müssen ja auch nichts beachten oder vorweisen...
Lebensmittel sind ja auch sehr günstig und werden immer günstiger...
Die Welt ist Top in Ordnung, die Natur erblüht in ihrem Glanz der Natürlichkeit...
etc.

_Super Einstellungen_...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht möglich aufgrund der Pressefreiheit.
> 
> Das tut er nicht. RT hat halt keine Sendelizens.


Du kannst wohl Presse und Rundfunk nicht unterscheiden. Für Presse benötigt es in Deutschland keine Lizenz.
Teste mal, ob dein Provider den Domainnamen de.rt.com korrekt auflöst. Das wäre dann das Beispiel für die DNS-Zensur. Ist aber schon seit ein paar Wochen bekannt.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür die einfach mit der Masse mitschwimmen und dann behaupten das alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Deshalb haben wir ja auch hier in Deutschland und der Welt gar keine Probleme.
> Wir können uns frei bewegen wo hin wir wollen und müssen ja auch nichts beachten oder vorweisen...
> Lebensmittel sind ja auch sehr günstig und werden immer günstiger...
> Die Welt ist Top in Ordnung, die Natur erblüht in ihrem Glanz der Natürlichkeit...
> ...


Das interpretiert du jetzt aus dem von mir Gesagten? Du bist das beste Beispiel für "Hauptsache dagegen" und in der letzten Instanz gibt's wieder großartiges Whataboutism. Viel Spaß beim "selber denken"



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre dann das Beispiel für die DNS-Zensur


Oder Fürsorgepflicht. Wie gesagt, um RT ist es nicht schade. Im Gegenteil, ich begrüße die Abschaltung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Zensur nicht Fürsorgepflicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Zensur nicht Fürsorgepflicht.


Egal wie oft es wiederholt wird. Es wird nicht zur Zensur wenn diese Lügenpropaganda abgeschaltet bleibt.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Doch es ist Zensur, das Thema hatten wir schon. Man muss Dinge nicht umschreiben wenn diese einen nicht passen.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

Warum tust Du es dann? Und beantwortet einer der RT-Zurueckwuenscher netterweise noch meine Frage, ehe die wieder untergeht - also ob das Leugnen des Holocaust strafbar sein sollte oder auch unter "Meinungsfreiheit" faellt?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Was umschreibe ich ? Ich hab gesagt man soll Begrifflichkeiten schon so verwenden wie diese gemeint sind.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

Bemerkenswert, wie tapfer sich um ein Ja oder Nein herumgewunden wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Warum tust Du es dann? Und beantwortet einer der RT-Zurueckwuenscher netterweise noch meine Frage, ehe die wieder untergeht - also ob das Leugnen des Holocaust strafbar sein sollte oder auch unter "Meinungsfreiheit" faellt?


Mich persönlich stört das nicht, aber ich nehme es nicht erst. Geht bei mir in die Kategorie der Flacherdler. In den USA ist es auch erlaubt.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Egal wie oft es wiederholt wird. Es wird nicht zur Zensur wenn diese Lügenpropaganda abgeschaltet bleibt.


Das sagt auch Putin, wenn er die DW abstellen lässt und China sagt das sicher auch, wenn die Störsender einsetzen und Internetsperren einführen.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört das nicht(...)



Schoen - nur war das nicht meine Frage. Sollte es straffrei gestellt werden, Ja oder Nein?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, wie tapfer sich um ein Ja oder Nein herumgewunden wird.



Ich winde mich um garnichts so weit ich weiß ist es aber auch strafbar seine freie Meinung zu sagen. Unterstell mal anderen Leuten irgendwas, das Script hat sich in deinem Kopf anscheinend verhangen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Schoen - nur war das nicht meine Frage. Sollte es straffrei gestellt werden, Ja oder Nein?


Ich habe nichts dagegen. Mich beleidigt man damit nicht, ich ignoriere diese Leute.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass Du die Frage nicht beantworten moechtest. Nachvollziehbar - sonst muesstest Du ja wahlweise Konsequenzen fuerchten oder erklaeren, warum das Eine "Zensur" ist, das Andere aber nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass Du die Frage nicht beantworten moechtest. Nachvollziehbar - sonst muesstest Du ja wahlweise Konsequenzen fuerchten oder erklaeren, warum das Eine "Zensur" ist, das Andere aber nicht.


Wo habe ich die nicht beantwortet?
Ich habe gesagt, dass es mich nicht stört, wenn es erlaubt wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Wenn Menschengruppen den Holcaust leugnen handelt es sich dabei nicht um Zensur, Vorgabe falscher Tatsachen oder so. Das ist nicht das gleiche wie RT nicht zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## JePe (6. April 2022)

Die oeffentliche Billigung eines rechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges kann in Deutschland strafbar sein - klingt komisch, ist aber so (§ 140 Nr. 2 StGB i.V. mit § 138 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 StGB und § 13 VStGB). Und das tut Radio Moskau, wie Du vielleicht weisst. Ausdruecklich und implizit. Alleine das rechtfertigt es fuer mich bereits, den Zugang zu diesem Muell etwas schwerer zuegaenglich zu machen. Wenn Du das fuer eine rechtswidrige Zensur haelst - mach sie fertig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Die oeffentliche Billigung eines rechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges kann in Deutschland strafbar sein - klingt komisch, ist aber so (§ 140 Nr. 2 StGB i.V. mit § 138 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 StGB und § 13 VStGB). Und das tut Radio Moskau, wie Du vielleicht weisst. Ausdruecklich und implizit. Alleine das rechtfertigt es fuer mich bereits, den Zugang zu diesem Muell etwas schwerer zuegaenglich zu machen. Wenn Du das fuer eine rechtswidrige Zensur haelst - mach sie fertig.


Dass es Radio Moskau nicht mehr gibt und die schon 2x umgenannt wurden hast du scheinbar nicht mitbekommen. Wenn es rechtlich nicht erlaubt ist, könnten die das ja über ein Gericht machen. Wurde aber nicht so gemacht, denn es sollte ja mal wieder schnell gehen. Warum sollte ich eigentlich jemanden fertig machen? Mir ist meine Zeit zu schade um mich mit derartigem Blödsinn auseinanderzusetzen. DNS-Sperren auf diese Art und Weise sind ein Witz. Da betreibe ich einfach BIND9 und interessiere mich nicht dafür, was der Provider-Resolver macht.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Ich habe gesagt handelt sich dabei um Zensur, so dass muss man dann nicht in ein anderes Wort packen. Zensur bleibt Zensur die Kritik daran *ist jedem selber überlassen*. Ich hab von rechtswidrig garnichts gesagt, ich hab von Zensur statt Fürsorge geredet. Mich nerven falsche Begrifflichkeiten einfach um leichter an sein Ziel zu kommen.

Die Merheit weiß anscheinend wieder nicht was Zensur ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Merheit weiß anscheinend wieder nicht was Zensur ist.


Die wollen das genau so. Betreutes Denken hat.


----------



## Tekkla (6. April 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Tschernobyl-Katastrophe '86, World Trade Center usw., die Wahrheiten kamen erst Jahre später ans Licht


Welche Wahrheiten genau?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich finde es verblüffend, dass an jeder Ecke eine Verschwörung gesucht wird, aber die offensichtlichen Lügen als glaubwürdig betrachtet werden.



gestern auf twitter aufgeschnappt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu dann noch der "Who's catching your mind"-Artikel auf Anonleaks. Richtig übel - und so schnell los werden wir die auch nicht mehr, die sind sozusagen alle miteinander todeslost. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

Ist bestimmt ne Verschwörungstheorie, hätte man letztes Jahr gesagt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen ARD- oder ZDF-Reporter vor Ort z.B.





> Dann will ich die Berichterstattung von ihnen auch sehen und nicht nur das, was die Ukraine bzw. Selenskij verkündet. Warum benutzt das ZDF das Videomaterial vom ukrainischen Kanal an Stelle selbst von Butscha die Aufnahmen zu machen und zu berichten?



04.04.2022



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das gleiche wie RT nicht zugänglich zu machen.


Siehst du. Und für mich ist es selbe bzw. gehört in die selbe Schublade.
Beides, Holocaustleugnung und die Billigung eines Angriffskriegs sind menschenverachtend und gehören zu keiner Zeit geduldet.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Siehst du. Und für mich ist es selbe bzw. gehört in die selbe Schublade.
> Beides, Holocaustleugnung und die Billigung eines Angriffskriegs sind menschenverachtend und gehören zu keiner Zeit geduldet.



Das gleich wäre es wenn RT das einzige Medium in Deutschland wäre (den Holocaust leugnet/Angriffskrieg billigt) und man würde alle anderen Medien zensieren.

Das eine ist eine Leugnung innerhalb eines Programms in einem Spektrum, das andere Zwang ohne Alternativen, das ist hier nicht der Fall und deswegen ist dieser Vergleich falsch. Es handelt sich hierbei um Zensur da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln. Wenn du Zensur für dich anders interpretierst ist das dein Fehler. In einem Dialog bedeutet Zensur genau das was ich gesagt habe und nichts anderes.

Edit: Ja ist voll witzig das man nicht weiß was Zensur ist.


----------



## chill_eule (6. April 2022)

Hier im Unterforum ist noch reichlich Platz für neue Themen
 ->


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft.144/
		

*
Vlt. sollte die Diskussion über "Zensur" dort eine neue Heimat finden?????*


----------



## Optiki (6. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> gestern auf twitter aufgeschnappt:
> und dazu dann noch der "Who's catching your mind"-Artikel auf Anonleaks. Richtig übel - und so schnell los werden wir die auch nicht mehr, die sind sozusagen alle miteinander todeslost. ^^



Dazu hatte ich auch schon mal etwas geschrieben, zum Thema, wer gewinnt den Informationskrieg 

Ich habe jetzt mal wieder den Twitterlink dazu rausgesucht:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504896238826700800

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> "The reds look like this. A tight, dense pocket of pro-BJP, hindi-language accounts. 566 in total, sending 4M messages. The spammiest is my reading: highest retweet:tweet ratio of any cluster. Weren't bothered at all by Russia until March 2nd."


----------



## Don-71 (6. April 2022)

Putin, ein mordsmäßiger Versager
					

Putin will sein Land zu neuer imperialer Größe führen, er sieht Russland auf einem Niveau mit den USA und China. Aber er zeigt der ganzen Welt, wie rückständig seine Heimat und wie unfähig er selbst ist. Darin liegt eine große Gefahr für die Menschheit.




					www.n-tv.de
				






> Zitat:
> Den Vogel schießt die Armee ab, die (zum Glück) technisch, logistisch und strategisch ein Jammerbild abgibt. Putin hat Potemkinsche Dörfer errichtet, bis auf die Hyperschallrakete "Kinschal" ist nichts modern an der Ausrüstung seiner Truppe. Der geplante Blitzkrieg scheiterte kläglich, die Verluste an Soldaten und Material sind gewaltig. Die Militärführung agiert nach Einschätzung aller Experten taktisch auf dem Niveau des Zweiten Weltkrieges und ist nicht fähig, einen Angriff am Boden, in der Luft und auf dem Wasser zu koordinieren.
> Zum Symbol militärischer Unfähigkeit ist der 60 Kilometer lange Konvoi geworden, der ein leichtes Ziel war. Logistik, Instandsetzung und Fernmeldewesen wirken wie Relikte aus Urzeiten. Befehle und andere Kommunikation laufen über ortbare Handys und stinknormale Funkgeräte. Folgenschwer ist die jahrzehntelange Korruption, die auch den russischen Militärapparat heimgesucht hat. Offensichtlich wurde für Wartungen an Militärfahrzeugen Geld kassiert, ohne dass sie ausgeführt worden sind. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass Reifen und andere Teile durch billige oder schrottreife Produkte ersetzt wurden.



Was mich noch interessieren würde, vielleicht hat da einer einen tieferen Einblick, ist die Steigerung der Agrarproduktion seit den Sanktionen 2014, wodurch Russland zum Teil zum Exporteur wurde.
Nach verschiedenen Artikeln und Reportagen wurden diese Steigerungen aber ausschließlich durch westliche Agrartechnik (z.B. John Deere und andere) erreicht, wie sieht es da jetzt mit Sanktionen aus, denn wenn es für die gekauften und modernen Maschinen aus dem Westen keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, hat sich dieser Punkt auch ziemlich bald erledigt.
Weiß da Jemand etwas?


----------



## Optiki (6. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach verschiedenen Artikeln und Reportagen wurden diese Steigerungen aber ausschließlich durch westliche Agrartechnik (z.B. John Deere und andere) erreicht, wie sieht es da jetzt mit Sanktionen aus, denn wenn es für die gekauften und modernen Maschinen aus dem Westen keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, hat sich dieser Punkt auch ziemlich bald erledigt.
> Weiß da Jemand etwas?


Das ist schwer zu sagen, gerade John Deere hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren ein schlechten Namen gemacht, indem sie per Software den einfachen Austausch von Ersatzteilen verhindert haben. Allerding wurde dieses System schon von einigen Bauern im Westen umgangen, also werden es die Russen auch schaffen. Dann kommt es darauf an ob es andere Lieferanten für die Teile gibt oder ob sie über 3 Land eingeführt werden können. Die selbe Problematik gibt es aber ja auch bei Autoteilen und vor allem auch in den Minen, da haben sich ja auch einige Hersteller zurückgezogen, zum Beispiel Catapiller. 









						Landwirtschaftliche Unternehmen boykottieren Russland
					

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen des Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine werden für Russland immer spürbarer.




					www.agrarheute.com


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. April 2022)

Interessante Neuigkeiten:








						Invånare i Butja vittnar om brutala ryska mördarsoldater som tog över staden: "De sköt en man rakt framför ögonen på mig"
					

Varning för råa vittnesuppgifter från staden Butja.




					svenska.yle.fi
				




Ist auf Schwedisch, die Augenzeugen besagen, dass nach der Besatzung durch die russische Armee FSB-Angehörige  (russische Variante von CIA) sind angekommen und haben Terror verbreitet. Sie haben die Zivilisten gefoltert und wahllos getötet. Die Soldaten haben die Bewohner sogar gewarnt.
Das erinnert mich stark an SS. Es geht um die Stadt Butja.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> gestern auf twitter aufgeschnappt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit der russischen Invasion ist aber sehr stark eine Wendung zu beobachten. Die russische Propagandamaschienerie von vorn bis hinten durchdacht, verliert gg die ukrainische Berichterstattung. 

Die Ukrainer nutzen ihre derzeitige situationsbedingte Rolle so gut dass der russische Blickwinkel nicht nur zur Debatte steht, er wird nichteinmal beleuchtet sondern kategorisch abgelehnt. 

Auf dem Feld haben die Russen auf ganzer Linie verloren und die Ukraine leistet ganze Arbeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Interessante Neuigkeiten:


Hab ich gestern schon in "Brisant" gesehen. (sendung vom 5.4.22 ca. ab minute 2.50)








						BRISANT mit den Top-Themen des Tages | Das Erste
					

BRISANT.DE erzählt die Themen von ARD BRISANT mit Moderatorin Kamilla Senjo und Mareile Höppner. Heute finden Sie Ratgeber zum Thema Gesundheit, Promi-News, Videos aus der Mediathek und das Rezept aus der Sendung.




					www.mdr.de
				




Und weil (glaube?) hier schonmal die frage nach ZDF/ARD korrespondenten in der region auf kam... In betreffenden beitrag, als selensky interview`t wird, ragen neben diverser mikrofone auch welche von ntv und ZDF ins bild.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2022)

siehe 

auch wissenswert:


> Die USA haben ein globales „Botnetz“ zergestört (Anm.: bevor es zum Einsatz kommen konnte), das vom russischen Militärgeheimdienst kontrolliert wird, teilte Justizminister Merrick Garland am Mittwoch mit.











						US disrupts global ‘botnet’ controlled by Russian military intelligence, DoJ says
					

Attorney general also announces charges against Russian oligarch Konstantin Malofeyev for sanctions violations




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Nightslaver (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich stark an SS. Es geht um die Stadt Butja.


Nein, der passende Vergleich dazu wäre ehr die Gestapo.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2022)

erinnert ihr euch an den raffineriebrand bei den russen und die diskussion um (ukrainische) tiefflieger?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TL05tKplrpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und zum nachlesen:








						Ukrainian hackers attacked Gazprom, says expert | CyberNews
					

Ukraine's cyber unit allegedly accessed the Russian energy giant's network and exfiltrated thousands of documents.




					cybernews.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. April 2022)

Und damit gute Nacht für heute. 









						Anonymous: Überwachungskameras im Kreml gehackt
					

Anonymous ist nach eigenen Angaben in das Überwachungssystem des Kremls eingedrungen. Die Hackergruppe hat Videomaterial von Überwachungskameras auf Twitter veröffentlicht.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Optiki (6. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> erinnert ihr euch an den raffineriebrand bei den russen und die diskussion um (ukrainische) tiefflieger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das soll heißen, dass das Video mit den beiden Hubschraubern fake ist? Ich hätte am Anfang eher an Falsflag gedacht, aber bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher.  



Spoiler: Achtung wilde Theorie



Es ist sehr erstaunlich, wie gut Arestovych schon vorher weiß, welche Gebiete sie bekommen und wie sich russischen Truppen bewegen. Zuletzt hat er starken Raumgewinn um Kherson vorhergesagt und das trifft zu. 

Es explodiert in Belgogrod erst das Munitionslager und dann wird das Öllager zerstört. Ein paar Tage später geben ausländische Quellen an, die russischen Truppen werden dorthin verlegt. 

Ich vermute, sie werden Spione und Quellen bei den Russen haben und dazu die NATO Staaten, welche viele ihrer Daten teilen. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, wenn die Ukrainer wirklich, wie die Russen behaupten und wie es auf Bildern von zerstörten Hubschrauber zu sehen ist, mit Hubschrauber nach Mariupol geflogen sind, dann ist ihnen auch der Einsatz in Belgorod  zuzutrauen.



Keine Ahnung wie viele von euch das  Video mit dem einzelnen UE Panzer gegen den Konvoi der Russen gesehen haben, aber ich habe vorhin mal noch ein Bild gesehen, welche sehr schön aufzeigt, wie gut der Panzer gestanden hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Rahmenbediengungen erlauben keine objektive Berichterstattung, weil:
> 1. Die russische Seite komplett stumm geschaltet wurde



Seit wann das denn? Du kannst jederzeit nach Lust und Laune die Pressemitteilungen des Kremls lesen, wenn du mit Gbr Grimm durch bist.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen ARD- oder ZDF-Reporter vor Ort z.B.



ZDF hat am Wochende aus Butscha berichtet, der BR heute aus Saporischschja. Fehlen dir embedded Journalists oder was willst du eigentlich genau? Und warum sind die Anforderungen an die russische Seite soviel geringer?




juko888 schrieb:


> da bin ich ganz ehrlich, das schnall ich nicht hundertprozentig.



Wenn Lesern eines BILD-Artikels etwas merkwürdig vorkommt, liegt das selten daran, dass die Leser etwas nicht verstanden haben.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wir werden sie wohl als langfristigen Partner verlieren



Russland hat sich vor spätestens 8 Jahren als Partner verabschiedet.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde, vielleicht hat da einer einen tieferen Einblick, ist die Steigerung der Agrarproduktion seit den Sanktionen 2014, wodurch Russland zum Teil zum Exporteur wurde.
> Nach verschiedenen Artikeln und Reportagen wurden diese Steigerungen aber ausschließlich durch westliche Agrartechnik (z.B. John Deere und andere) erreicht, wie sieht es da jetzt mit Sanktionen aus, denn wenn es für die gekauften und modernen Maschinen aus dem Westen keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt, hat sich dieser Punkt auch ziemlich bald erledigt.
> Weiß da Jemand etwas?



Waren Jone Deere nicht die, bei denen man am Trecker nicht mal das Licht wechseln kann ohne Serververbindung?


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich vermute, sie werden Spione und Quellen bei den Russen haben und dazu die NATO Staaten, welche viele ihrer Daten teilen.


Spione und Quellen bei den Russen werden sie auch haben. Aber die meisten Infos dürften von den USA und der Nato kommen. Aufklärungsbilder usw.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. April 2022)

*Krieg in der Ukraine - Bilanz nach 40 Tagen:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baW0m83O99c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Theresianische MilAk - Wiener Neustadt / 6.4.2022)


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Das Video finde ich interessant und hatte gestern schon jemand hier gepostet.
Aber ab 7.16 min das mit den ukrainischen Drohnen und Raketen, dass die nur noch zwei Typen Präzisionswaffen haben stimmt doch gar nicht. Oder werden da bewußt keine Flug - und Panzerabwehrwaffen des Westens mit zugezählt?


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. April 2022)

> Der Bundesnachrichtendienst hat laut einem Bericht des „Spiegel“ Funksprüche russischer Soldaten abgefangen, in denen diese sich über die Gräueltaten in Butscha austauschen. Einzelne Gespräche sollen sogar zu fotografierten Leichen passen. In einem Funkspruch erzählt ein Soldat einem anderen, dass er und seine Kameraden eine Person von einem Fahrrad geschossen haben. In einem anderen Funkspruch hört man, wie ein Mann sagt, die russischen Soldaten befragten Zivilisten, dann erschieße man sie.
> *Die Funksprüche offenbaren laut „Spiegel“, dass es sich bei den Massakern nicht um die Taten einzelner wild gewordener Soldaten handelt. Vielmehr wirken die Taten geplant. Die Gespräche darüber klingen alltäglich. *Dies legt freilich nahe, dass die Ermordung von Zivilisten - wie schon in früheren Kriegen - zur Kriegsstrategie der Russen gehört.
> Die Tonaufnahmen des BND, die am Mittwoch laut „Spiegel“ im parlamentarischen Raum vorgestellt wurden, sind ein weiterer Beleg, dass russische Truppen für die Massaker in Butscha und Umgebung verantwortlich sind. Schrecklich: Dem Geheimdienst liegen weitere Tondokumente vor, die vermuten lassen, dass es auch in anderen Regionen solche Massaker gibt. Sie lassen sich bislang aber nicht klar Orten zuordnen.











						Tonaufnahmen zeigen: Russische Soldaten besprachen Massaker von Butscha über Funk
					

Vor über einem Monat hat der russische Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine begonnen. Bei Angriffen in Mykolajiw hat es elf Tote gegeben. Die Ukraine erwartet schwere Angriffe auf die belagerte Stadt Charkiw. In Borodjanka registriert Kiew die meisten Opfer von Kriegsverbrechen. Alle Neuigkeiten zum...




					www.focus.de
				




Das gehört wohl zu ihrem Alltag..


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das gehört wohl zu ihrem Alltag..


Das hatten auch Präsident Selenskyj und einige westliche Experten schon vermutet.
Nur woanders werden sie es jetzt versuchen zu vertuschen und die Leichen beseitigen.
U.a. in Mariupol vermutet man sind viele Zivilisten Massakern zum Opfer gefallen.



> Die Gräuel von Butscha werden nicht die letzten gewesen sein, fürchten westliche Experten. Laut Mariupols Bürgermeister haben russische Truppen Leichen in mobilen Krematorien verbrannt - zur Vertuschung von Kriegsverbrechen*.*


Quelle: Experten rechnen mit weiteren Gräueltaten

So etwas ist eindeutig Völkermord!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2022)

Schon vor einigen Wochen haben die Funk über Kurzwelle genutzt. Da wurde einfach im Klartext geredet, jeder konnte mithören. Ich frage mich echt, wie blöd manche Leute da sind.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Genauso blöd wie die Leichen liegen zu lassen.
Aber so weiß man wenigstens was da abgeht.

Außerdem plündern die russischen Soldaten wohl ganz gerne

Der Belarus-Basar: Wo russische Soldaten ihre Kriegsbeute nach Hause schicken

und schicken ihre Kriegsbeute nach Hause.

Auch Smartphones usw


> Über die Ortungsdienste der Hersteller können manche Ukrainer ihre von russischen Soldaten entwendeten Geräte lokalisieren. Möglicherweise lassen sich so Truppenbewegungen überwachen.



Quelle: Bei Plünderungen gestohlen: Ukrainer tracken Airpods und Smartphones in Belarus – das könnte einen Vorteil im Krieg bringen


----------



## Optiki (7. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon vor einigen Wochen haben die Funk über Kurzwelle genutzt. Da wurde einfach im Klartext geredet, jeder konnte mithören. Ich frage mich echt, wie blöd manche Leute da sind.


 Gutes Video dazu: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOmYi96cU1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RyzA schrieb:


> Auch Smartphones usw


Es gibt auch bereits Aufnahmen von Fahrzeugen in Weißrussland mit UE Kennzeichen und einer russischen Kennung, mind. 2 Traktoren wurden auch schon in Russland geordet usw.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-cuW1aQKxM:50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

> Nach dem russischen Abzug aus Irpin hat der Bürgermeister der ukrainischen Stadt Russland schwere Kriegsverbrechen vorgeworfen. In der Kiewer Vorstadt hätten russische Truppen die Männer von Frauen und Kindern getrennt, sagte Olexander Markuschyn der Zeitung "Ukrajinska Prawda" zufolge. "Diejenigen, die ihnen nicht gefielen - und das sind Fakten, es gibt Zeugen -, haben sie erschossen. Diejenigen, die nicht gehorchten, haben sie erschossen", sagte Markuschyn. Die Toten seien dann absichtlich von Panzern überrollt worden. "Wir haben die Leichen mit Schaufeln vom Asphalt gekratzt."
> 
> Markuschyn sagte, außerdem hätten die russischen Soldaten Frauen vergewaltigt. "Die russischen Invasoren töteten und demütigten nicht nur Frauen, sondern raubten auch gnadenlos die Wohnungen der Irpiner aus", sagte er. Gestohlen worden sei alles - von Waschmaschinen bis Unterwäsche.


Quelle: Auch Bürgermeister von Irpin berichtet von Gräueltaten

Ich denke in anderen Städten im Süden und Osten der Ukraine wird es ähnlich sein.
Nur da werden sie es wahrscheinlich versuchen zu vertuschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was das immer für eine "Verwunderung und Entrüstung" dadrüber ist das die russischen Soldaten "wie die Raben klauen und plündern" würden.

Sowas ist in jeden Krieg umso normaler aus je ärmeren Verhältnissen die Soldaten der jeweiligen Kriegsparteien kommen. 
Wer selbst wenig hat, weil er aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommt, nutzt die Möglichkeiten eines Krieges um sich ungeniert und ungestraft selbst etwas "aufzubessern", haben selbst nicht wenige Deutsche Soldaten 1940 in Frankreich genauso gemacht.

Und gerade in der russischen Armee findest du halt sehr viele Soldaten die aus wirklich sehr ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommen, oft von deutlich abseits der russischen noch besser situierten Ballungszentren wie um Moskau, oder St. Petersburg, da ist das intensive plündern wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

@Nightslaver : Aber das ist doch keine Rechtfertigung dafür.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2022)

Es ist Krieg und das einzige woran manch einer denkt, ist die Wahrung der Eigentumsordnung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist Krieg und das einzige woran manch einer denkt, ist die Wahrung der Eigentumsordnung.


"das einzige woran manch einer denkt" ist wohl absolut übertrieben.

es gehört aber nunmal schlicht mit zu dem thema dieses krieges, dann kann man auch darüber sprechen.

und vergewaltigungen haben z.b. nichts mit armut zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem absoluten fehlen jeglicher moralischer wertvorstellungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und vergewaltigungen haben z.b. nichts mit armut zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem absoluten fehlen jeglicher moralischer wertvorstellungen.


Nett wie du hier einfach haltlose Ansichten & Zustimmung zu etwas in den Mund legst, was niemand in den Raum gestellt hat! 
Im Grunde müsste die Moderation sowas schon direkt sanktionieren, das es böswillig vorgebrachte Unterstellungen sind...


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nett wie du hier einfach haltlose Ansichten & Zustimmung zu etwas in den Mund legst, was niemand in den Raum gestellt hat!
> Im Grunde müsste die Moderation sowas schon direkt sanktionieren, das es böswillig vorgebrachte Unterstellungen sind...


Ihr negiert ganz klar strafrechtlich relevantes Handeln, übrigens auch für Soldaten auch im Krieg, insoweit muss man dann schon interpretieren und auch annehmen, das anderes und weiteres straftrechtlich relevantes Handeln ebenfals negiert wird. Mit der gleichen Argumentation mit dem man strafrechtliches Handeln gegen Eigentum negiert, kann man auch Vergewaltigung negieren, der eine ist arm, der andere hatte aus welchen Gründn auch immer noch nie oder seit langen keine Frau/Sexualität, ergo muss man dafür wohl Verständnis haben, denn man kann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, das weder jemand freiwillig sein Eigentum hergibt, noch das eine Frau sich freiwillig vergewaltigen lässt. Hier Unterschiede und Relativierungen zu finden, alleine aus ideologischen Motiven, lässt schon tief blicken. Das eine verurteilt man, das andere negiert man.
Was daran sanktioniert gehört, erschließt sich nur euch selbst!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nett wie du hier einfach haltlose Ansichten & Zustimmung zu etwas in den Mund legst, was niemand in den Raum gestellt hat!
> Im Grunde müsste die Moderation sowas schon direkt sanktionieren, das es böswillig vorgebrachte Unterstellungen sind...


ich habe lediglich einen punkt mit angefügt, der hier auch im zusammenhang mit der russischen armee steht, in dem was sie tun ganz abseits des "normalen" kriegsgeschehens.

aber fühl dich ruhig (für wen anderen) angegriffen.

edit:


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> (gerade erst nach ewigkeiten entblockt, dann eben wieder drauf. war offenbar die richtige entscheidung)


Ohh, das trifft mich aber sowas von "hart" und interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt mal sowas von gar nicht. 
Ehrlich, warum glauben immer alle sowas noch extra schreiben zu müssen...



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...
> Was daran sanktioniert gehört, erschließt sich nur euch selbst!





Warum gibt es bei den Like-Smilies eigentlich noch keinen mit Facepalm?

Weil er einfach mal in einem Atemzug direkt eine Querverbindung bzgl. Aussage über Plünderungen in Bezug zur Armut zu Armut würde Vergewaltigung rechtfertigen herstellt, was nunmal niemand behauptet hat, das jemand der arm ist und plündert damit auch rechtfertigen kann wenn er vergewaltigt, oder das Armut halt Vergewaltigungen rechtfertigen würde!

Wenn du das nicht erkennst, also tut mir ja leid...


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ab 7.16 min das mit den ukrainischen Drohnen und Raketen, dass die nur noch zwei Typen Präzisionswaffen haben stimmt doch gar nicht. Oder werden da bewusst keine Flug - und Panzerabwehrwaffen des Westens mit zugezählt?



Gute Frage. 
Ich denke "Präzisionswaffen" bezieht sich ausschließlich auf *Drohnen*, *Mittelstreckenraketen, Marschflugkörper*
und *Hyperschallwaffen* - eben für präzise Schläge.


----------



## Tekkla (7. April 2022)

Sehr befremdlich, zu was die russische Propaganda in Russland führt.









						Kriegspropaganda in Russland: Die Methode Raschismus
					

Seit dem Angriff auf die Ukraine ist die Kreml-Propaganda noch extremer geworden: Verschwörungsmythen und Dementi, Vergangenheit und Gegenwart, Nazi-Vokabular und sowjetische Denkmuster werden vermischt - mit üblen Folgen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> "das einzige woran manch einer denkt" ist wohl absolut übertrieben.
> 
> es gehört aber nunmal schlicht mit zu dem thema dieses krieges, dann kann man auch darüber sprechen.
> 
> und vergewaltigungen haben z.b. nichts mit armut zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem absoluten fehlen jeglicher moralischer wertvorstellungen.


Das ist in jedem Krieg so. Der Unterschied ist der Grad der Berichterstattung. Was denkst du, was im zweiten Weltkrieg loswar oder im Irak oder Afghanistan? Ich meine auf allen Seiten.
Ich kann dir auch sagen, wie es weitergehen wird. Je länger der Krieg andauert, desto grausamer, unmenschlicher und verbitterter werden beide Seiten.


----------



## Don-71 (7. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem Krieg so. Der Unterschied ist der Grad der Berichterstattung. Was denkst du, was im zweiten Weltkrieg loswar oder im Irak oder Afghanistan? Ich meine auf allen Seiten.


Dafür hast natürlich auch Belege, dass das ähnlich oder genauso bei anderen Armeen wie bei der Russischen abgelaufen ist oder abläuft und die Tötung und Vergewaltigung von Zivilisten "freigegeben" ist oder war?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch sagen, wie es weitergehen wird. Je länger der Krieg andauert, desto grausamer, unmenschlicher und verbitterter werden beide Seiten.


In der Ukraine ist aber nur eine Seite Aggressor und dazu noch die gleiche Seite die Kiegsverbrechen im Minutentakt begeht, da kann ich mehr als nur verstehen das die Ukrainer verbittert sind.
Die Russen sind frustriert und verbittert, weil ihre faschistischen und Imperialen Ziele nicht errreicht werden und sie Verluste an Material und Soldaten haben, allerdings keine Verluste an Zivilisten, ziviler Infrastruktur, und ihre zivilen Leute, werden weder beklaut, vergewaltigt und/noch erschossen!
Für mich ein riesen Unterschied!
Ich kann das negieren des Verhalten der russischen Armee und ihrer politischen Führung nicht mehr hören und ich bin mehr als angewidert, wenn man immer wieder mantraartig versucht, die russiusche und ukrainische Armee und Verhalten auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen, um relativieren zu können.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem Krieg so. Der Unterschied ist der Grad der Berichterstattung. Was denkst du, was im zweiten Weltkrieg loswar oder im Irak oder Afghanistan? Ich meine auf allen Seiten.
> Ich kann dir auch sagen, wie es weitergehen wird. Je länger der Krieg andauert, desto grausamer, unmenschlicher und verbitterter werden beide Seiten.


Der Krieg könnte schon morgen beendet werden. Aber die eine Seite will ja nicht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür hast natürlich auch Belege, dass das ähnlich oder genauso bei anderen Armeen wie bei der Russischen abgelaufen ist oder abläuft und die Tötung und Vergewaltigung von Zivilisten "freigegeben" ist oder war?


Das ist in ihrem Militär selbst:








						Rape in the US military: America's dirty little secret
					

A female soldier in Iraq is more likely to be attacked by a fellow soldier than killed by enemy fire. Lucy Broadbent reports




					www.theguardian.com
				



Was denkst du, was sie mit der Bevölkerung machen?
Der berühmteste Fall im Irak, der veröffentlicht wurde:




__





						Mahmudiyah rape and killings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Der Soldat musste all die Instanzen umgehen, um sein Leben fürchten, um seine Geschichte zu erzählen.  In Afghanistan wurde ein Fall nur veröffentlicht, weil es sich um die Tochter eines Politikers handelte:




__





						AFGHANISTAN: Afghan Girl Raped, Killed by US Troops
					

The daughter of an Afghan politician has reportedly died of her injuries after being raped by American soldiers stationed in Afghanistan's southwestern province of Farah.




					peacewomen.org
				




Da hast du all die Armeen in Deutschland nach dem WWII:








						Rape during the occupation of Germany - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Aus Vietnam hat ein Bordell und eine Schießbude gemacht. Ich brauche nicht mal, irgendwelche Fälle zu suchen, da gibt es zig tausende Dörfer die ausgelöscht wurden und zehntausende Frauen, die man vergewaltigt und getötet hat. Es gibt sogar Filme darüber.

Das beste kommt natürlich zum Schluss:








						United States and the International Criminal Court - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Man kann ihre Kriminelle außerhalb von USA nicht verurteilen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2022)

Kurswechsel bei der NATO, mehr und umfangreichere Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine, auch die Lieferung schwerer Waffen, wie u.a. Panzer, jetzt nicht mehr davon ausgeschlossen:









						Die Tabus fallen: Nato-Länder planen mehr Waffenexporte für Ukraine
					

Wochenlang lehnte die Nato die Lieferung von Kampfpanzern und anderen schweren Waffen an die Ukraine ab. Zu groß sei das Risiko einer Ausweitung des Kriegs auf Nato-Territorium. Nun gibt es einen Kurswechsel.




					web.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> haben selbst nicht wenige Deutsche Soldaten 1940 in Frankreich genauso gemacht.


Aber als Sieger, nicht im Kampf.

Diese Plünderungen haben in der Geschichte schon so manche Schlacht kippen lassen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. April 2022)

Ethnic Greek Azov Fighter Overshadows Zelensky Speech at Greek Parliament
					

An ethnic Greek fighter of the Azov in Mariupol caused controversy during Zelensky's speech at the Greek Parliament .



					greekreporter.com
				




Zelensky hat Azov-Mitglieder bei der Live-Schelte im griechischen Parlament sprechen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ethnic Greek Azov Fighter Overshadows Zelensky Speech at Greek Parliament
> 
> 
> An ethnic Greek fighter of the Azov in Mariupol caused controversy during Zelensky's speech at the Greek Parliament .
> ...


da muss man zugeben, damit hat er sich definitiv keinen gefallen getan.

vermutlich ein versuch das regiment asow in ein besseres nicht ultra-nationalistisches und rechtsextremes licht zu rücken.
ala "ihre vorfahren haben gegen nazis gekämpft und nun kämpfen sie selbst gegen jene. wie könnten sie da selbst welche sein?"

naja, wie gesagt, kein kluger zug von selenskyj.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da muss man zugeben, damit hat er sich definitiv keinen gefallen getan.


Aber immerhin kann man jetzt nicht mehr sagen, die gibt es nicht oder die sind nicht so schlimm, denn jetzt ist es offiziell.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber immerhin kann man jetzt nicht mehr sagen, die gibt es nicht oder die sind nicht so schlimm, denn jetzt ist es offiziell.


wie meinst du das?

hat ja, glaube ich nie jemand behauptet, dass es sie nicht geben würde. und explizit aus dem video abzuleiten, dass sie schlimm wären ergibt sich auch nicht.

aber viele haben nunmal (zu recht) dieses bild von dieser truppe. es ist ja auch dokumentiert, der westen weiß das.
selbst wenn (gaaaaaaanz großes wenn) sich in diesem regiment durch die eingliederung minimal etwas verändert haben sollte und man weiter daran arbeitet, wird ein großteil der mitglieder nach wie vor diese widerlichen züge und ansichten haben. von den ganzen symbolen usw. haben sie sich meines wissens auch nicht verabschiedet.

im grunde wird das durch den westen vermutlich nur "toleriert", weil die mitgliederzahl sehr gering ist und sie eben gerade in der ukraine jeden mann, der eine waffe auch nur heben kann brauchen. macht diese leute aber natürlich nicht besser.

so jemanden dann aber ernsthaft im video vor einem parlament sprechen zu lassen... dumm, dummer naiver versuch.


----------



## JePe (7. April 2022)

... wobei ich in der Aufzeichnung nichts von ASOW hoere und andere griechische Medien auch nichts dergleichen berichten - nur von griechischstaemmigen Kaempfern auf der ukrainischen Seite.

Die Meldung ist noch ofenwarm; ich wuerde abwarten, bis das bewertbar ist. So oder so ist es fuer das Faktische aber letztlich unerheblich. Lt. Wikipedia ist die Mitgliederzahl des sog. "Regiment ASOW" bis 2022 kontinuierlich auf zuuletzt noch ~ 900 gesunken. Natuerlich kann man diesen Haufen weiter medial ueberhoehen und in den Mittelpunkt ruecken. Aber eine Erklaerung dafuer, weshalb es X0.000en russischen "Soldaten" (Anfuehrungszeichen, weil die Bezeichnung allerspaetestens seit Butscha nicht mehr wirklich passt) mit all ihren chirurgisch praezisen Wunderwaffen in mehr als einem Monat nicht gelungen ist, Mariupol einzunehmen (was ja eine behauptete ASOW-Hochburg sein soll), ist es dann eher nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. April 2022)

apropos... gestern abend hab ich ne warnung gelesen (irgend ne Terror-watch-seite oder so), die russen würden in kürze kräfte in gefälschten asow-uniformen zum marodieren losschicken um es dann der ukraine in die schuhe schieben zu können, finds aber gerade nicht mehr. abgesehen davon, dass das selbstredend ne falschmeldung sein könnte, würde ich den russen das durchaus zutrauen. behalten wir das mal im auge. ^^

edit:
hat hier einer neulich irgendwas davon erzählt, die russenpropaganda hätte komplett verloren? sucht ma nach azow-threads auf twitter, da kommt euch das kotzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> apropos... gestern abend hab ich ne warnung gelesen (irgend ne Terror-watch-seite oder so), die russen würden in kürze kräfte in gefälschten asow-uniformen zum marodieren losschicken um es dann der ukraine in die schuhe schieben zu können, finds aber gerade nicht mehr. abgesehen davon, dass das selbstredend ne falschmeldung sein könnte, würde ich den russen das durchaus zutrauen. behalten wir das mal im auge. ^^


Gnaz am Anfang habe ich irgendwo was auf Englisch gelesen wo ein Fall beschrieben wurde, dass russische Soldaten in ukrainischen Uniformen rumlaufen wollten, aber erwischt wurden. Kann aber ebenso Fake sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

da sieht man auch schön, was der russischen führung die eigenen soldaten wert sind. die sind einfach nur kanonenfutter, welche folgen auch immer ihr einsatz für sie hat.









						Russen-Schützengräben in Tschernobyl
					

Diese Aufnahmen sollen einen Militäreinsatz russischer Truppen im verseuchten Gebiet Tschernobyls zeigen. Das Video veröffentlichte der Generalstab der...




					www.t-online.de
				




ohne schutzausrüstung im versäuchtesten teil tschernobyls schützengräben ausheben und dabei nicht "nur" die starke strahlung von außen abbekommen (was schlimm genug wäre), sondern sie teils auch noch oral, durch nase etc. aufnehmen.

da sind einfach alle verrückt, die führung, die kommandos dazwischen, die schwächsten glieder (die ihre fehlende moral und schlimme befehle an der zivilbevölkerung auslassen).

man fragt sich echt immer nur noch wozu das ganze? ernsthaft wegen eines alternden imperialistisch denkenden und völlig empathielosen ehemaligen agentens, der denkt er würde dadurch einen "großen" platz in der geschichte einnehmen?
genau in die kategorie gehören so einige amokläufer, die einfach nur berühmt und verewigt werden wollen - egal wieviel leid das für unzählige menschen bedeutet.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist Krieg und das einzige woran manch einer denkt, ist die Wahrung der Eigentumsordnung.


Achso? Plünderungen sind dann erlaubt? Vielleicht sind die Menschen die bestohlen wurden ja auch arm (im Verhältnis zu anderen).

Außerdem ist das nicht das "einzige woran ich denke".


----------



## Tekkla (7. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber immerhin kann man jetzt nicht mehr sagen, die gibt es nicht oder die sind nicht so schlimm, denn jetzt ist es offiziell.


Hä? Was hat das jetzt geändert? Dass die Azow-Kämpfer gibt, das ist ja nun nichts neues. Eher sogar im Gegenteil. Die Frage ist doch, sind es es wirklich die vermeintlichen Hitler-Jünger, oder nicht? In Griechenland gibt es mit der Goldenen Morgenröter ja auch extrem rechtsnationale Politiker. Gleiches in Frankreich mit dem FN eines Le Pen oder den Neofaschisten in Italien. Von Teilen der AfD oder sowas wie dem III. Weg bei und mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hä? Was hat das jetzt geändert? Dass die Azow-Kämpfer gibt, das ist ja nun nichts neues. Eher sogar im Gegenteil. Die Frage ist doch, sind es es wirklich die vermeintlichen Hitler-Jünger, oder nicht? In Griechenland gibt es mit der Goldenen Morgenröter ja auch extrem rechtsnationale Politiker. Gleiches in Frankreich mit dem FN eines Le Pen oder den Neofaschisten in Italien. Von Teilen der AfD oder sowas wie dem III. Weg bei und mal ganz zu schweigen.



naja, sehe das schon kritisch.
dass die genau in diese kerbe schlagen und auch tatsächlich gräueltaten verübt haben, ist nunmal hinlänglich bekannt. da gibt es meiner meinung nach auch nichts zu deuteln.
und man könnte  in der derzeitigen situation eben auch dennoch sagen "leider brauchen wir auch die gerade". nicht schön, aber der situation (des krieges) entsprechend dennoch nachvollziehbar.
solche leute aber vor anderen europäischen ländern vor'm parlament sprechen zu lassen, das ist immens fragwürdig.
(sofern es am ende hundertprozentig stimmt)

man stelle sich vor, wir/deutschland würden aufgrund schrecklicher begebenheiten vor z.b. den franzosen sprechen. denkst du es wäre eine gute idee, da dann jemanden vom sogenannten III. weg oder irgendeiner "wir sind der deutsche volkssturm"-gruppe oder so'nem mist sprechen zu lassen?


so sehr ich für die ukraine bin und wenn sie diese leute für diesen krieg auch benötigen, bleibe ich dabei dass das keine gute idee war.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso? Plünderungen sind dann erlaubt?


Verstehendes Lesen mangelhaft.
Manch eine Formulierung liest sich eben so, dass egal was mit den Menschen passiert, Hauptsache das Eigentum bleibt unberüht. Also vollkommen verquere Prioritäten. 
Selbst wenn die Voodoo-Sammlung geplündert wird oder in Flammen aufgeht, hauptsache man kommt mit den Leben / gesunden Knochen davon.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Verstehendes Lesen mangelhaft.


Danke. Das kann ich auch gleich an dich zurückweisen. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Manch eine Formulierung liest sich eben so, dass egal was mit den Menschen passiert, Hauptsache das Eigentum bleibt unberüht.


Wenn ihr meine Beiträge richtig gelesen hättet, dann hättet ihr mitbekommen, dass ich auch andere Verbrechen mit aufgezählt habe und nicht "nur "Plünderungen.
Nur so wie es Nightslaver formuliert, mit der Armut und dass das in Kriegen ja normal sei, hört sich fast wie ein Rechtfertigungsversuch dafür an. Es gibt dafür keine Rechtfertigung! Auch nicht wenn die Plünderer arm sind.


----------



## Tekkla (7. April 2022)

> Russland beklagt nach eigenen Angaben zahlreiche Tote bei seinem vor sechs Wochen begonnenen Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine. "Wir haben bedeutende Verluste, das ist eine gewaltige Tragödie für uns", sagte der Sprecher von Präsident Wladimir Putin, Dmitri Peskow, dem britischen Sender Sky News. Zahlen nannte er nicht. Zuletzt hatte Russland von 1351 getöteten Soldaten gesprochen. Die Ukraine geht von mehr als zehn Mal so vielen russischen Soldaten aus, die getötet wurden.











						Ukraine-Krieg: Russland räumt "bedeutende Verluste" ein
					

Während sich die russische Armee neu sortiert, versucht die Ostukraine sich auf den erwarteten Militärschlag vorzubereiten. Unterdessen räumt der Kreml große Verluste ein - und spricht von einer "gewaltigen Tragödie".




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. April 2022)

> Zudem sagte der Kreml-Sprecher, die russischen Truppen seien aus den ukrainischen Gebieten Kiew und Tschernihiw zurückgezogen worden, um "guten Willen" während der Verhandlungen zu zeigen.



wenn man dem östereichischen Oberst aus dem verlinkten video weiter vorn glauben schenken kann... wieder mal ne (aal)glatte Lüge.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> naja, sehe das schon kritisch.
> dass die genau in diese kerbe schlagen und auch tatsächlich gräueltaten verübt haben, ist nunmal hinlänglich bekannt. da gibt es meiner meinung nach auch nichts zu deuteln.


Hmmm...



> Ist das "Asow-Regiment" heute ein anderes?​Gleichzeitig ist "Asow" von heute laut Experten nicht mehr "Asow" von 2014. Der politische Arm etwa versuche nach außen hin nicht mehr extremistisch aufzutreten, sagte Alexander Ritzmann vom Counter Extremism Projekt in Berlin der ARD. Er werte das aber vor allem als PR-Strategie.
> Das Regiment hingegen sei durch die Eingliederung in die offiziellen Strukturen als Organisation ideologisch auch weniger gefährlich, so der Extremismusexperte im Deutschlandfunk. Zudem habe "Asow" in der Symbolik abgerüstet und verwendet inzwischen nicht mehr die "Schwarze Sonne" – ebenfalls ein SS-Symbol.
> Kacper Rekawek vom Zentrum für Extremismusforschung der Universität Oslo beobachtet ebenfalls eine Veränderung: Viele der radikalen Gründungsmitglieder hätten das Regiment inzwischen verlassen – neue Mitglieder schlössen sich der Gruppe inzwischen oft aufgrund ihres Rufes als erfolgreiche Einheit und nicht wegen des rechtsradikalen Anstrichs an.
> Warum spricht der ukrainische Botschafter von einem russischen Fake-Narrativ?​...
> ...



Quelle

Und symbole zu deuten ist auch so eine sache, oder sind hindus jetzt alle nazi`s?









						Swastika
					

Eine Swastika ist ein Kreuz mit vier Schenkeln. Hindus und Buddhisten verehren es als Sonnenrad und als Symbol des Glücks. Die Nazis nannten es Hakenkreuz, haben es zu ihrem eigenen Symbol erklärt und damit missbraucht.




					www.religionen-entdecken.de


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> so sehr ich für die ukraine bin und wenn sie diese leute für diesen krieg auch benötigen, bleibe ich dabei dass das keine gute idee war.


Die hätten so oder so mitgemacht.


----------



## Optiki (7. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Und symbole zu deuten ist auch so eine sache, oder sind hindus jetzt alle nazi`s?


Vergleichbare Aussagen habe ich auch schon von Ukrainern gelesen, als es um dieses Thema ging. Schon bei der Eingliederung de Regiments, wurden einige Leute aussortiert und es wurden mit der Zeit sogar ausländische Soldaten aufgenommen.  

Trotzdem sind da noch  Rechte Mitglieder und leider verwenden sie auch zahlreiche Fragwürdige Symbole. Einige Soldaten der UE verwenden weiterhin noch die schwarze Sonne, die Nato musste sogar ein Bild zum Weltfrauentrag löschen, weile eine Soldatin das trug. Gerade in der heutige Zeit, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten neue nicht fragwürdige Abzeichen zu entwerfen und zu produzieren. 

Mittlerweile finde ich es etwas belustigend, wie dieser Einheit einfach alles in die Schuhe geschoben wird von der Gegenseite.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Richtiger Investigativjournalismus:








						Video appears to show killing of captive Russian soldier
					

A video has emerged which purports to show Ukrainian forces shooting a captive Russian soldier.



					www.bbc.com
				



Das nenne ich Berichterstattung über Sachverhalte.



> „Wir haben bedeutende Verluste, das ist eine gewaltige Tragödie für uns“​











						Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker: Tote russische Soldaten – Dmitri Peskow spricht von einer „gewaltigen Tragödie“ - WELT
					

Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow hat „bedeutende Verluste“ russischer Truppen in der Ukraine zugegeben. Er spricht von einer „gewaltigen Tragödie“. Die EU-Staaten billigen neue Russland-Sanktionen samt Kohle-Embargo. Mehr im Liveticker.




					www.welt.de
				




Die Russen geben es endlich mal zu. Ist es das Zeichen des Schwanzeinziehens? Das klingt für mich nach Niederlage.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Russen geben es endlich mal zu. Ist es das Zeichen des Schwanzeinziehens? Das klingt für mich nach Niederlage.


Es ist ein Zeichen von Müttern und Verwandten, die nach ihren Söhnen fragen, nach mehreren Wochen der absoluten nicht Kommunikation! Nach mobilen Krematorien und insbesonderen nicht geborgenen toten russischen Soldaten und der offensiven Veröffentlichung der ukrainischen Seite.
Auch der Kreml weiss, wie sch eiße die Situation ist und die völlige Hoheit der ukrainischen Seite zu überlassen wäre mehr als fatal. Sie haben jetzt schon Probleme die Verwandten der getöteten Soldaten im Zaum zu halten, die nächsten Wochen werden hart, wir werden sehen wie sich das in Russland auswirkt, die Soldaten Mütter sind auf alle Fälle nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Vergleichbare Aussagen habe ich auch schon von Ukrainern gelesen, als es um dieses Thema ging. Schon bei der Eingliederung de Regiments, wurden einige Leute aussortiert und es wurden mit der Zeit sogar ausländische Soldaten aufgenommen.
> 
> Trotzdem sind da noch  Rechte Mitglieder und leider verwenden sie auch zahlreiche Fragwürdige Symbole. Einige Soldaten der UE verwenden weiterhin noch die schwarze Sonne, die Nato musste sogar ein Bild zum Weltfrauentrag löschen, weile eine Soldatin das trug. Gerade in der heutige Zeit, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten neue nicht fragwürdige Abzeichen zu entwerfen und zu produzieren.


Sorry, aber wer diese Symbole heute verwendet bekennt sich ganz klar zum Nationalsozialismus. Das ist Absicht und nicht Versehen a la "wir haben das nicht so gemeint".


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Russland hat nicht nur viele "normale" Soldaten verloren, sondern auch relativ viele Generäle



> Mindestens sieben russische Generäle wurden bisher in der Ukraine getötet, weil die ukrainischen Streitkräfte ihre Aufenthaltsorte kannten, auch dank der Hilfe ihrer Verbündeten. Eine ganze Armada von Aufklärungsflugzeugen und -drohnen liefert die entscheidenden Hinweise. Die Nato hört die komplette Kommunikation im Konfliktgebiet ab.


Quelle: Ist die russische Armee besiegbar?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

> Die Nato hört die komplette Kommunikation im Konfliktgebiet ab.


Daran ist die russische Armee selbst schuld. Jedes Kind weiß, dass Kommunikation abgehört werden kann (und wird) und man daher Verschlüsselung einsetzt. Ich frage mich wirklich, wer sowas zulässt. Da werden sicher noch Köpfe rollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die hätten so oder so mitgemacht.


ist mir klar, darum geht es ja nicht in der aussage. ich meine, dass es keine gute idee war einen dieser leute vor dem griechischen parlament sprechen zu lassen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und symbole zu deuten ist auch so eine sache, oder sind hindus jetzt alle nazi`s?


sorry, mit whataboutism kommst du bei mir nicht weit.

es ist absolut unstrittig, dass diese truppe mindestens komplett rechtsradikal war (und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass das nicht plötzlich komplett verschwunden ist). und genau solche rechten freaks haben solche symbole verwendet. wenn du mir nun ernsthaft erzählen möchtest, das wäre einfach nur reeeeiner zufall gewesen, bitte. dann sprich aber gerne mit wem anderen.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

> Wie die ukrainische Vizeregierungschefin Iryna Wereschtschuk mitteilte, sollen heute über insgesamt zehn Fluchtkorridore erneut versucht werden, die Bevölkerung aus umkämpften Gebieten des Landes herauszubringen. Die Bemühungen konzentrierten sich dabei vor allem auf den Osten des Landes, wo eine verstärkte russische Offensive befürchtet wird.
> 
> Laut Wereschtschuk sollen Bewohnerinnen und Bewohner mit Bussen aus der Stadt Berdjansk sowie aus weiteren Orten in der Ostukraine abgeholt werden. Sie können aber auch, wenn möglich, mit privaten Fahrzeugen fliehen. Aus der Hafenstadt Mariupol sei die Flucht nur mit eigenen Fahrzeugen möglich.
> 
> Aus umkämpften Gebieten in der Region Luhansk führten fünf Korridore in die Stadt Bachmut, schrieb Wereschtschuk in ihrem Nachrichtenkanal bei Telegram. Gestern konnten über Fluchtkorridore etwa 4500 Menschen in Sicherheit gebracht werden, hieß es von der Vizeregierungschefin.


Quelle: Laut Ukraine zehn Fluchtkorridore geplant

Ich hoffe das die 300000 Flüchtlinge, welche nach Russland fliehen mussten, gut behandelt werden.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

Als es vor Wochen mit dem Angriffskrieg los ging, da dachte ich, der Putin hat bestimmt einen Plan. Einen guten Plan, der ihm die Sicherheit gibt mit solch krassen Drohungen gen Westen das Nachbarland zu überfallen. Ich hielt ihn für einen Fuchs. Und was blieb? Ja, er ist ein Fuchs. Nicht so schlau, aber er stinkt so!

Ich weiß echt nicht, was er und seine Clique sich dabei gedacht haben. Hat man tatsächlich geglaubt, man könnte in einem Handstreich die Ukraine übernehmen? Oder war all der Tod und der Schmerz und die Zerstörung Teil des Planes als gewöhnlicher Strauchdieb ein bisschen Land im Osten der Ukraine zu stehlen? Ist es das wert? Und was sagt dieses menschenverachtende Verhalten gegenüber der Ukrainern aber auch gegenüber den eigenen Soldaten über Putins Machtapparat und Russland aus?

Nach Wochen verfestigt sich bei mir der Eindruck, dass Putin sich komplett verrannt hat. Es gibt keine klar erkennbare Strategie - außer, wie schon in der Vergangenheit gesehen, ein Land mit kruden Denkansätzen (in dem Fall als Faschist sich gegen Faschisten wenden) mit Tod und Verderben zu überziehen. Und die russische Bevölkerung? Wenn man liest, dass weit über 60% hinter dem Angriffskrieg stehen, dann muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob die es zwar wegen der gleichgeschalteten Medien nicht besser wissen können oder aber es vllt. auch gar nicht besser wissen wollen? Was geht in deren Köpfen vor, wenn die mitbekommen, dass ihr eigener Präsident einen sinn- wie erfolglosen Vernichtungskrieg lostritt, und man erleben muss, wie als Reaktion darauf Massenweise Läden oder westl. Unternehmen ihre Standorte schließen? Das muss denen doch zu denken geben.

Ich kann für mich sagen, dass aus der anfänglich bei mir latent vorhandenen Panikstimmung mittlerweile etwas geworden ist, was man ein Teilen Erleichterung aber auch WTF!?-Stimmung nennen könnte. Meine Angst vor Russland oder eventueller Konsequenzen ist quasi nicht mehr da. Vllt. wird da noch ein dickes Ende kommen, aber so wie es aktuell ist, mache ich mir da deutlich weniger Sorgen.

Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn man liest, dass weit über 60% hinter dem Angriffskrieg stehen


Was ist eigentlich die Quelle dafür? Denn ich habe meine Zweifel, dass bei (repräsentativen) Umfragen in Russland die Leute auch wirklich immer das angeben, was sie davon halten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Angst vor Russland oder eventueller Konsequenzen ist quasi nicht mehr da. Vllt. wird da noch ein dickes Ende kommen, aber so wie es aktuell ist, mache ich mir da deutlich weniger Sorgen.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Die haben noch immer Atomwaffen und könnten diese einsetzen, ggf. um die Ukraine auszulöschen, wenn sich zeigt, dass die mit Boden- und Luftangriffen gar nicht mehr weiterkommen. Das hätte dann zwar auch Nachteile für Russland (strahlende Partikel gelangen mit dem Wind auch da hin), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sowas passieren kann, bevor die aufgeben.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die Quelle dafür? Denn ich habe meine Zweifel, dass bei (repräsentativen) Umfragen in Russland die Leute auch wirklich immer das angeben, was sie davon halten.











						Wie sehr unterstützen die Russen den Krieg?
					

In einer Umfrage sagen mehr als 80 Prozent der Russen, dass sie die Arbeit ihres Präsidenten gut finden, ähnlich viele sagen, dass sie den Krieg gegen die Ukraine unterstützen. Ein etwas anderes Bild ergibt sich bei einer Frage nach den Gefühlen der Russen, sagt Russland-Expertin Corinna...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Als es vor Wochen mit dem Angriffskrieg los ging, da dachte ich, der Putin hat bestimmt einen Plan. Einen guten Plan, der ihm die Sicherheit gibt mit solch krassen Drohungen gen Westen das Nachbarland zu überfallen. Ich hielt ihn für einen Fuchs. Und was blieb? Ja, er ist ein Fuchs. Nicht so schlau, aber er stinkt so!


Ich hatte gedacht das er nur den Osten der Ukraine überfällt. Für einen Fuchs hielt ich ihn nie. Eher für einen größenwahnsinnigen Tyrann. Auch mit dem Wissen was er vorher schon in anderen Konflikten angerichtet hat.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und was sagt dieses menschenverachtende Verhalten gegenüber der Ukrainern aber auch gegenüber den eigenen Soldaten über Putins Machtapparat und Russland aus?


Das es zu ihrer Strategie gehört auch Zivilisten zu terrorisieren und ihnen Menschenleben egal sind.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nach Wochen verfestigt sich bei mir der Eindruck, dass Putin sich komplett verrannt hat.


Klar hat der sich verrannt. Aber egal was er noch macht er wird für immer als negatives Beispiel in den Geschichtsbüchern stehen. Er könnte weiteren größeren Schaden verhindern. Aber was er angerichtet hat kann er nicht wieder gutmachen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und die russische Bevölkerung? Wenn man liest, dass weit über 60% hinter dem Angriffskrieg stehen, dann muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob die es zwar wegen der gleichgeschalteten Medien nicht besser wissen können oder aber es vllt. auch gar nicht besser wissen wollen? Was geht in deren Köpfen vor, wenn die mitbekommen, dass ihr eigener Präsident einen sinn- wie erfolglosen Vernichtungskrieg lostritt, und man erleben muss, wie als Reaktion darauf Massenweise Läden oder westl. Unternehmen ihre Standorte schließen? Das muss denen doch zu denken geben.


Viele von denen, besonders die Älteren, können nur Staatsmedien empfangen. Aber gerade auch hier in Deutschland, gibt es unter den Spätaussiedlern nicht wenige, welche mit Putin und seiner Politik symphatisieren. Letztens war sogar eine pro-russische Demo in Berlin.  Solche Menschen *wollen* der Propaganda glauben schenken.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich kann für mich sagen, dass aus der anfänglich bei mir latent vorhandenen Panikstimmung mittlerweile etwas geworden ist, was man ein Teilen Erleichterung aber auch WTF!?-Stimmung nennen könnte. Meine Angst vor Russland oder eventueller Konsequenzen ist quasi nicht mehr da. Vllt. wird da noch ein dickes Ende kommen, aber so wie es aktuell ist, mache ich mir da deutlich weniger Sorgen.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch?


Ich bin nicht mehr ganz so ängstlich. Traurig schon  noch, wenn man von schrecklichen Gräueltaten erfährt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Als es vor Wochen mit dem Angriffskrieg los ging, da dachte ich, der Putin hat bestimmt einen Plan. Einen guten Plan, der ihm die Sicherheit gibt mit solch krassen Drohungen gen Westen das Nachbarland zu überfallen. Ich hielt ihn für einen Fuchs. Und was blieb? Ja, er ist ein Fuchs. Nicht so schlau, aber er stinkt so!
> 
> Ich weiß echt nicht, was er und seine Clique sich dabei gedacht haben. Hat man tatsächlich geglaubt, man könnte in einem Handstreich die Ukraine übernehmen? Oder war all der Tod und der Schmerz und die Zerstörung Teil des Planes als gewöhnlicher Strauchdieb ein bisschen Land im Osten der Ukraine zu stehlen? Ist es das wert? Und was sagt dieses menschenverachtende Verhalten gegenüber der Ukrainern aber auch gegenüber den eigenen Soldaten über Putins Machtapparat und Russland aus?
> 
> ...


Der Krieg ist nicht vorbei. Dein Beitrag hört sich wie ein Abschluss an, dem ist nicht so.
Ich stimme aber zu, dass sich Putin+Konsorten  verrannt hatten. Je schneller das Ganze zu Ende ist, desto besser für alle Parteien, uns inklusive.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele von denen, besonders die Älteren, können nur Staatsmedien empfangen. Aber gerade auch hier in Deutschland, gibt es unter den Spätaussiedlern nicht wenige, welche mit Putin und seiner Politik symphatisieren. Letztens war sogar eine pro-russische Demo in Berlin. Solche Menschen *wollen* der Propaganda glauben schenken.


finde das auch grausig. erinnert mich auch immer an die erdogan- und trump-sympathisanten hier in deutschland.

kommt mir immer so vor als ob diese leute nicht alleine lebensfähig wären und sich deshalb diesen einen vermeintlich starken mann wünschen, der ihnen haarklein vorgibt was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben. eben so als wären diese tyrannen gottgleich und die leute beten diese an und hören auf deren "gebote".

und da es von solchen scheinbar nicht wenige im westen gibt, ist es auch leider noch viel schwerer die leute dort im land darüber aufzuklären was wirklich passiert. die telefonieren dann mit ihren verwandten hier bei uns und die erzählen denen dann den gleichen verlogenen wahnsinn, wie dort putin und der rest des regimes.


viele von denen, die genau wissen was abläuft verlassen entweder das land oder demonstrieren (in im endeffekt zu kleinen gruppen) und werden verhaftet.
im grunde kann man nur auf die oligarchen hoffen, nur scheint das auch beinahe vergeblich zu sein. 


edit:








						Wird Finnland schon bald NATO-Mitglied?
					

Jahrzehntelang wahrte Finnland seine Neutralität - seit dem Ukraine-Krieg aber ist eine Mehrheit für einen NATO-Beitritt. Heute ist Bundespräsident Steinmeier zu Besuch - auch, um Unterstützung dafür zu signalisieren.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




uff, das geht ja plötzlich vielleicht ganz fix!


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt erst Recht! Und Schweden am besten gleich auch noch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ... wobei ich in der Aufzeichnung nichts von ASOW hoere und andere griechische Medien auch nichts dergleichen berichten - nur von griechischstaemmigen Kaempfern auf der ukrainischen Seite.
> 
> Die Meldung ist noch ofenwarm; ich wuerde abwarten, bis das bewertbar ist. So oder so ist es fuer das Faktische aber letztlich unerheblich. Lt. Wikipedia ist die Mitgliederzahl des sog. "Regiment ASOW" bis 2022 kontinuierlich auf zuuletzt noch ~ 900 gesunken. Natuerlich kann man diesen Haufen weiter medial ueberhoehen und in den Mittelpunkt ruecken. Aber eine Erklaerung dafuer, weshalb es X0.000en russischen "Soldaten" (Anfuehrungszeichen, weil die Bezeichnung allerspaetestens seit Butscha nicht mehr wirklich passt) mit all ihren chirurgisch praezisen Wunderwaffen in mehr als einem Monat nicht gelungen ist, Mariupol einzunehmen (was ja eine behauptete ASOW-Hochburg sein soll), ist es dann eher nicht.


Ich würde militante Rechtsextremisten nie verharmlosen. Natürlich übertreibt Russland, aber alleine das Vorhandensein von ihnen in der regulären Armee nährt den Boden für ihr Gedankengut und erhöht die Akzeptanz innerhalb der Bevölkerung dermaßen, dass ein Zelensky kein Problem darin sieht, die Kämpfer im griechischen Parlament reden zu lassen. Aus seiner Sicht ist das wahrscheinlich nichts besonderes, da die Akzeptanz in der ukrainischen Bevölkerung hoch ist (Alarm!). Übrigens, mein Link zum Thema stammt von einer griechischen Quelle. 
Etwas mehr zu Azov:




__





						Regierung hat Rechtsextreme nicht unter Kontrolle
					

Der neue ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj zeigt kein Interesse, rechtsextreme Angriffe auf Roma und zivilgesellschaftliche Akteure stärker zu verfolgen als sein Vorgänger. Es herrscht ein Klima der Straflosigkeit, das Übergriffe befördert.




					www.amnesty.de
				




Da erkennt man die Parallelen zu den ganzen "Freiheitskämpfern", "Mudschahiddin", "die guten Aufständischen" (wie die USA al Nusra Terroristen in Syrien nannte). Sie haben alle gemeinsam, dass sie ihre Waffen nicht ablegen, nachdem die Kampfhandlungen vorbei sind. Unternimmt die Regierung nichts gegen sie wie Selensky nach der Wahl, werden sie immer stärker und bewaffnen sich noch mehr. Deswegen muss gesichert und gefordert werden, dass solche Leute keine Waffen vom Westen bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Deswegen muss gesichert und gefordert werden, dass solche Leute keine Waffen vom Westen bekommen.


Daher haben die USA ja auch die Unterstützung von Asov eingestellt. Nur bekommen die jetzt über andere Wege im ukrainischen Staat ihre Waffen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Krieg ist nicht vorbei. Dein Beitrag hört sich wie ein Abschluss an, dem ist nicht so.


Dann hast du das falsch interpretiert. Ich schreibe das mit keinem Wort. Ich sage dagegen, dass ich keine Angst mehr vor einer massiven Eskalation habe.

@DJKuhpisse Es mag ja sein, dass die Atomwaffen haben, aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass man in der Ukraine nur als Exempel einen nuklearen Holocaust statuieren lässt. Dafür sind dann doch zu viele Menschen hüben wie drüben mit einander Verwandt und auch im Geiste vereint. Von den damit global einhergehenden Folgen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @DJKuhpisse Es mag ja sein, dass die Atomwaffen haben, aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass man in der Ukraine nur als Exempel einen nuklearen Holocaust statuieren lässt. Dafür sind dann doch zu viele Menschen hüben wie drüben mit einander Verwandt und auch im Geiste vereint. Von den damit global einhergehenden Folgen ganz zu schweigen.


Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher. Wenn die da offiziell verlieren dann war es das komplett mit dem Vertrauen in den Staat für die russischen Bürger, denn dann kommt der Schaden ohne dass der Staat da sagen kann, wir haben jetzt die Ukraine erobert.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dann hast du das falsch interpretiert. Ich schreibe das mit keinem Wort. Ich sage dagegen, dass ich keine Angst mehr vor einer massiven Eskalation habe.


Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Russland kann ohne die Ukraine zu besetzen, dermaßen Schaden anrichten, dass die Ukrainer gar nicht mehr auf die Beine kommen. Wir reden über Welthunger, aber der Hunger droht auch der Ukraine unmittelbar selbst nach dem Krieg.
Taktische Atomwaffen sind immer da im Hintergrund. Ich würde mich da eher zurückhalten. Dass z.B. Finland seine Beitrittsabsicht verkündert, finde ich als noch mehr Wasser auf die Mühlen der Eskalation. Sie wären eine sehr gute Zielscheibe für Kremel, um andere abzuschrecken. Ich rede von Atomwaffen. Besser wäre es, dass man Russland schwächer werden lässt, Putin von den Russen selbst ersetzt wird und erst dann Finland beitritt. Sie werden dann gar nicht die Mittel haben irgendetwas zu starten.

Es wurde bekannt, dass schwere Waffen wie Panzer mit der Bahn transportiert werden (Tscheschien). Seit zwei Tagen hat Russland alle wichtigen Verkehrsknoten in der Ukraine beschossen, unter anderem die Bahnhöfe. Es kam heute zu einer Tragödie:








						Bundeswehr kann kaum noch Waffen liefern
					

Die Ukraine solle zunehmend mit Material direkt über die Rüstungsindustrie versorgt werden, sagt Verteidigungsministerin Lambrecht.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es wurde bekannt, dass schwere Waffen wie Panzer mit der Bahn transportiert werden (Tscheschien). Seit zwei Tagen hat Russland alle wichtigen Verkehrsknoten in der Ukraine beschossen, unter anderem die Bahnhöfe. Es kam heute zu einer Tragödie:


Das war zu erwarten. Ich erwarte auch, dass es Luftangriffe auf Züge nähe der Grenze der Ukraine zu EU-Staaten in größerem Umfang geben wird.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das war zu erwarten. Ich erwarte auch, dass es Luftangriffe auf Züge nähe der Grenze der Ukraine zu EU-Staaten in größerem Umfang geben wird.


Ja weil darüber der Nachschub u.a. Waffenlieferungen kommen.
Aber auch sehr riskant für die Russen falls sie Ziele auf Natoboden treffen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auch sehr riskant für die Russen falls sie Ziele auf Natoboden treffen.


Werden sie nicht. 

Ich denke mittlerweile hat man im Kreml begriffen, dass die NATO Phalanx so geschlossen ist, dass eine Eskalation keinerlei eigene Vorteile bringt. Setzt man mal voraus, dass man im Kreml nicht wie von mir zuerst angenommen total weich in der Birne geworden ist, dann haben die den Krieg mit einem Ziel vor Augen losgetreten. Halt so, wie man es grundsätzlich hält, wenn man einen Krieg beginnt. Vllt war es die Idee, dass man von einer nicht geschlossenen Reaktion des Westens ausgehen darf. Das hat sich nun als falsche Annahme heraus gestellt. Es geht sogar soweit, dass heute von der NATO kommt, dass man die Ukraine über Jahre mit Waffen versorgen würden und obendrein neutrale Staaten den Eintritt erwägen.

So kirre manche Statements aus Russland auch erscheinen mögen, ich habe nicht (mehr) den Eindruck, dass wir es mit lebensmüden Wahnsinnigen zu tun haben, die im Zweifel lieber den gesamten Planeten zur Hölle schicken. Der Regimewechsel in Kiew ist gescheitert. Jetzt verlagert man sich auf geostrategische Ziele, um einen Landstreifen von der Krim bis nach Russland zu erobern. Auf der Position wird man sich dann festsetzen. Am Ende werden wir wieder einen kalten Krieg mit dem Rest der Ukraine als Puffer bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht.
> 
> Ich denke mittlerweile hat man im Kreml begriffen, dass die NATO Phalanx so geschlossen ist, dass eine Eskalation keinerlei eigene Vorteile bringt. Setzt man mal voraus, dass man im Kreml nicht wie von mir zuerst angenommen total weich in der Birne geworden ist, dann haben die den Krieg mit einem Ziel vor Augen losgetreten. Halt so, wie man es grundsätzlich hält, wenn man einen Krieg beginnt. Vllt war es die Idee, dass man von einer nicht geschlossenen Reaktion des Westens ausgehen darf. Das hat sich nun als falsche Annahme heraus gestellt. Es geht sogar soweit, dass heute von der NATO kommt, dass man die Ukraine über Jahre mit Waffen versorgen würden und obendrein neutrale Staaten den Eintritt erwägen.


Ich meinte nicht aus Vorsatz sondern eher "Unfälle" durch Zielungenauigkeiten.


Tekkla schrieb:


> So kirre manche Statements aus Russland auch erscheinen mögen, ich habe nicht (mehr) den Eindruck, dass wir es mit lebensmüden Wahnsinnigen zu tun haben, die im Zweifel lieber den gesamten Planeten zur Hölle schicken. Der Regimewechsel in Kiew ist gescheitert. Jetzt verlagert man sich auf geostrategische Ziele, um einen Landstreifen von der Krim bis nach Russland zu erobern. Auf der Position wird man sich dann festsetzen. Am Ende werden wir wieder einen kalten Krieg mit dem Rest der Ukraine als Puffer bekommen.


Frankreichs Präsident Macron schätzt das so ein:



> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin will nach Einschätzung des französischen Präsidenten Emmanuel Macron die russischen Angriffe in der Ukraine auf den Osten des Landes konzentrieren, um zur traditionellen Feier des Sieges im Zweiten Weltkrieg einen "Sieg" in der Ukraine präsentieren zu können. "Für Russland ist der 9. Mai (der Tag der deutschen Kapitulation 1945 nach Moskauer Uhrzeit) ein wichtiger Tag für das Militär, und es ist relativ klar, dass es für Präsident Putin ein Tag des Sieges sein muss", sagte Macron dem Sender RTL.


Quelle: Ukraine-Ticker BR24

Was durchaus sein kann. Putin versucht dann zumindest einen Teilsieg zu erzwingen .


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Die Gegend, wo die Rakete eingeschlagen ist, ist unter russischer Kontrolle bzw. die der Separatisten.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Gegend, wo die Rakete eingeschlagen ist, ist unter russischer Kontrolle bzw. die der Separatisten.


Sagt wer?


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Die interaktive Invasionskarte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Regimewechsel in Kiew ist gescheitert. Jetzt verlagert man sich auf geostrategische Ziele, um einen Landstreifen von der Krim bis nach Russland zu erobern. Auf der Position wird man sich dann festsetzen. Am Ende werden wir wieder einen kalten Krieg mit dem Rest der Ukraine als Puffer bekommen.


könnte mir vorstellen, dass putin sich jetzt ein tschetschenien 2.0 vorstellt. vielleicht geht er im osten/süden sogar bis nach odessa, so das die ukraine keinerlei eigene verbindung zum wasser mehr hat.

dann kann putin ein paar jahre truppen, gerät, versorgung aufbauen und versucht es erneut. ich hoffe es nicht, sehe das aber als durchaus mögliches szenario. irgendwie müsste er sonst ja seinem volk erklären, warum er es nicht geschafft hat (und nicht mehr vorhat) die "bösen bösen nazis" auszurotten.

im grunde bleibt ihm durch die eigene propaganda fatalerweise gar nichts anderes mehr übrig, als sich weiter an der ganzen ukraine zu versuchen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Gegend, wo die Rakete eingeschlagen ist, ist unter russischer Kontrolle bzw. die der Separatisten.


häh?
sehe ich anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle: https://interaktiv.tagesspiegel.de/...karte-der-russischen-invasion-in-der-ukraine/


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> häh?
> sehe ich anders.
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du recht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Welcher Raketentyp ist das? ( an die Militärexperten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:








						„Für die Kinder“: Was die Aufschrift der Rakete vom Bahnhofs-Angriff bedeutet
					

Die Rakete, die am Bahnhof im ukrainischen Kramatorsk mindestens 39 Menschen getötet hat, soll die Aufschrift ´für die Kinder´ tragen. Was zunächst klar klingt, kann auf mehr als eine Weise gedeutet werden. FOCUS Online erklärt, was hinter der Aufschrift steckt.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Welcher Raketentyp ist das? ( an die Militärexperten)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vom Umfang her sieht das nach einer Iskander aus, für Raketenwerfer selbst die 300mm ist die Rakete auf dem Foto viel zu "dick", hat wesentlich mehr Umfang.








						9K720 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

edit: hier stand offensichtlich quatsch.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

@ juko888

die Buk ist doch aber eine Boden Luft Rakete zur Bekämpfung von allen möglichen Flugobjekten und keine Boden Boden Rakete zur Bekämpfung von Bodenzielen.


----------



## Optiki (8. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Welcher Raketentyp ist das? ( an die Militärexperten)


Warum hab ich schon geahnt, dass diese Frage von dir kommt?

Es sollte eine Tochka-U sein, welche angeblich nur noch die Ukraine verwendet wird, blöd nur, das es Aufnahmen von den "Werfern" mit russischer Markung gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> die Buk ist doch aber eine Boden Luft Rakete zur Bekämpfung von allen möglichen Flugobjekten und keine Boden Boden Rakete zur Bekämpfung von Bodenzielen.


 ich dummerchen, hab ich nur auf die bilder geachtet um ähnlichkeiten zu entdecken. mein fehler.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Warum hab ich schon geahnt, dass diese Frage von dir kommt?
> 
> Es sollte eine Tochka-U sein, welche angeblich nur noch die Ukraine verwendet wird, blöd nur, das es Aufnahmen von den "Werfern" mit russischer Markung gibt.


Du brauchst mir nichts dazuzudichten. Toschka-U wird 100% von Russen verwendet, deren Propaganda lehnt das ab. Sie benutzen sogar welche aus Belarus. Im Falle von anderen Typen könnte man es eindeutig den Russen zuschreiben. Das war mein Anliegen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> blöd nur, das es Aufnahmen von den "Werfern" mit russischer Markung gibt.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Optiki (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Viele pro russische Stimmen behaupten, die Russen würden nur noch die neuere Iskander Raketen verwenden, weil es so auch auf Wikipedia stand. Jedoch gibt es aktuelle Videos, welche die alten Trägerfahrzeuge BAZ-5921 der Russen zeigen mit aktueller Kriegsmarkierung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Viele pro russische Stimmen behaupten, die Russen würden nur noch die neuere Iskander Raketen verwenden, weil es so auch auf Wikipedia stand. Jedoch gibt es aktuelle Videos, welche die alten Trägerfahrzeuge BAZ-5921 der Russen zeigen mit aktueller Kriegsmarkierung.


Und Belarus hat sie auch, sogar ganz viele.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es sollte eine Tochka-U sein, welche angeblich nur noch die Ukraine verwendet wird, blöd nur, das es Aufnahmen von den "Werfern" mit russischer Markung gibt.


Gibt auch Bilder  auf denen die zuletzt noch beübt worden sind.
Aber die Systeme gingen erst 2019 aus der Nutzung, also nicht so überraschend, dass man sie wieder ausgepackt hat.

Btw




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512398625921548296

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurswechsel bei der NATO, mehr und umfangreichere Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine, auch die Lieferung schwerer Waffen, wie u.a. Panzer, jetzt nicht mehr davon ausgeschlossen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte das ja auch schon mal geschrieben,


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-442#post-10997142
		


gerade folgende Nachricht auf NTV:


> *+++ 14:51 Slowakei schenkt Ukraine Flugabwehrsystem +++*
> Die Slowakei schenkt der Ukraine ihr S-300 Flugabwehrsystem. Das gibt Ministerpräsident Eduard Heger während seiner Reise nach Kiew bekannt, die er gemeinsam mit EU-Kommissionspräsidentin Ursula von der Leyen unternimmt. Das noch zu Sowjetzeiten entwickelte russische Flugabwehr-Raketensystem S-300 zerstört mit präziser Lenktechnik gegnerische Flugzeuge oder Raketen. Der Schritt kommt überraschend, weil die Regierung in Bratislava bisher stets erklärt hatte, das Raketensystem sei für ihre eigene Verteidigung unverzichtbar. Das im März aus Deutschland und den Niederlanden zur Verstärkung der NATO-Ostflanke gelieferte System Patriot sei kein Ersatz, sondern nur eine vorübergehende Ergänzung, erklärte Verteidigungsminister Jaroslav Nad regelmäßig auf Drängen ukrainischer und amerikanischer Partner.



Wie schon vermutet fallen jetzt alle Hemmungen und es wird bei den Nato Staaten (gerade den osteuropäischen) sämtlich verfügbares älteres (russisches) Großgerät zusammengetragen und in die Ukraine verfrachtet.
Es ist schon mehr als aufschlussreich, das die Bulgaren mal eben schnell F16 Kampfflugzeuge bekommen, Polen plötzlich Abrams Panzer kaufen, obwohl ihr jetziges Gerät Leopard 2 Panzer sind und auch die Slowaken werden sicherlich eine Kompensation erhalten. Anscheinend läuft jetzt im Hintergrund "einiges" an, auf alle Fälle dürfte auf den Eisenbahnstrecken von Europa in die Ukraine gerade sehr reger Güterverkehr herrschen, bei dem ein Haufen militärisches Großgerät transportiert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie schon vermutet fallen jetzt alle Hemmungen und es wird bei den Nato Staaten (gerade den osteuropäischen) sämtlich verfügbares älteres (russisches) Großgerät zusammengetragen und in die Ukraine verfrachtet.


Auch weil man jetzt keine Ersatzteile vom Hersteller mehr bekommen wird.
Das ganze russische Material kann in diesem Krieg einfach verschlissen werden, da kommt nichts nach.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

Auch sehr interessanter Artikel.








						Assad begleicht seine Rechnung bei Putin
					

2015 steigt Russland in den syrischen Bürgerkrieg ein und hilft dem syrischen Machthaber Assad, eine Niederlage zu vermeiden. Heute hat sich das Blatt gewendet. Putins dezimierte Armee könnte bald mit syrischer Hilfe wieder aufgebaut werden.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ob jetzt syrische Soldaten wirklich die Rettung darstellen und einen wirklich hohen Kampfwert haben?
Gegen die ukrainische Armee ist das ein ganz anderes Kaliber(Taktik, Ausbildung, Kampfmoral, Waffen, Verbund von Waffen etc.), als "ihr" syrischer Bürgerkrieg", ob die sich wohl darüber im Klaren sind, auf was sie sich da letztendlich einlassen darf bezweifelt werden.

Auch leuchtet mir noch nicht so ganz die neue russische Strategie ein, den oder die Angriffsvektoren praktisch "einseitig" im Donbass zu gestalten oder eher auf den Donbass zu verkürzen, damit weiß die ukrainische Armee auch ganz genau wo der oder die Angriffvektoren sind und kann sich dementsprechend darauf einstellen und entsprechend ihre Kräfte bündeln.
Klar wenn man nicht mehr genug Leute hat um an verschiedenen Fronten von verschiedenen Seiten anzugreifen, ist das ein Weg, aber für den Verteidiger macht es die Sache eben auch wesentlich "einfacher".


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Am Ende werden wir wieder einen kalten Krieg mit dem Rest der Ukraine als Puffer bekommen.


Wohl eher mit dem Rest der Welt. Wenn vermeindlich neutrale Staaten wie Indien, vlt auch Brasilien usw sich auf die Seite der Peking-Moskau Achse schlagen, hat Putin gewonnen. Dann sitzen wir in einem neuen Systemkrieg nur diesmal mit der halben Welt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn vermeindlich neutrale Staaten wie Indien, vlt auch Brasilien usw sich auf die Seite der Peking-Moskau Achse schlagen, hat Putin gewonnen.


Ja wenn. Aber sieh dir China an, wer ist wirklich mit denen verbündet?
Russland (wegen dem Westen) und Pakistan (wegen Indien), Nordkorea etc.

Vergiss nicht, China macht seiner Nachbarschaft Angst was dazu führt, dass selbst Vietnam mit den USA zusammen arbeitet und das nach der gemeinsamen Vergangenheit!


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wenn. Aber sieh dir China an, wer ist wirklich mit denen verbündet?
> Russland (wegen dem Westen) und Pakistan (wegen Indien), Nordkorea etc.
> 
> Vergiss nicht, China macht seiner Nachbarschaft Angst was dazu führt, dass selbst Vietnam mit den USA zusammen arbeitet und das nach der gemeinsamen Vergangenheit!


Die müssen doch nicht verbündet sein, ledeglich gemeinsame Interessen ausarbeiten die wirtschaftlich den Dollar und das gesamte westliche System angreiffen. Strategische Partnerschaften reichen da völlig aus.

Falls das westliche System beginnt zu bröckeln stellt sich am Ende nur eine Frage, beginnen wir einen Krieg gg Asien bzw ziehen wir mit wenn es so weit ist ? Die einen sagen ja die USA würde um ihre Vormachtsstellung in der Welt kämpfen, zumindest signalisiert Washington Kampfbenreitschaft im chin. Meer. Andere meinen wiederum die USA haben so oder so gute Zukunftsaussichten und könnten aufhören Weltpolizei zu spielen, und sich mit Peking arrangieren und würden trotzdem weiter Globalplayer sein. Nur wo bliebe dann Europa..


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wohl eher mit dem Rest der Welt. Wenn vermeindlich neutrale Staaten wie Indien, vlt auch Brasilien usw sich auf die Seite der Peking-Moskau Achse schlagen, hat Putin gewonnen. Dann sitzen wir in einem neuen Systemkrieg nur diesmal mit der halben Welt.


Die Inder sind einer der Hautgegner von China, das muss für solch eine Achse erstmal überwunden werden, dazu kommt noch das diese Achse ungefähr 25% der "weltlichen" Wirtschftsleistung auf ihrer Seite hat, gegen die 75% des gesammten Westens und China ist darauf *angewiesen* seine Waren im Westen abzusetzen und übrigens die anderen Länder dieser Achse auch, woher sollen sie sonst das Geld erwirtschaften, beim Russen Ressourcen zu kaufen.
So einfach ist diese Geschichte nicht, der "Westen" hat nämlich schon vor der Globalisierung (2000er Jahre) sehr erfolgreich Handel unter "seinen" Staaten getrieben. Man kann ja nun nicht sagen, dass es dem Westen in 1980er und 1990er Jahren schlecht ging und da gab es weder die Globalisierung in ihrer jetzigen Form, noch China als starke Wirtschaftsnation.

Man sollte nicht so richtig vergessen wer der Westen eigentlich so ist, neben den USA, Kanada, Mexiko, EU, Japan, Süd Korea, Taiwan, Australien, Neuseeland und noch ein paar andere.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Falls das westliche System beginnt zu bröckeln stellt sich am Ende nur eine Frage, beginnen wir einen Krieg gg Asien bzw ziehen wir mit wenn es so weit ist ?


da könnte man dann aktuell zynisch sagen, dass putin dem westen einen dienst erwiesen hat, denn der westen steht durch den krieg dichter zusammen als je zuvor...

aber im ernst, in die zukunft schauen können wir alle nicht, aber absehbar sehe ich kein ende der westlichen stärke.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

Ach ja, hier noch die Indische Reaktion auf das Wochendne von Butscha.









						Indien verurteilt Butscha-Morde vehement
					

Indien vollzieht offenbar eine Wende in seiner Haltung zum russischen Krieg in der Ukraine: Vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat verurteilt nun auch Neu-Delhi das Morden in Butscha. Die Türkei schließt sich ebenfalls der weltweiten Kritik an.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Inder sind einer der Hautgegner von China, das muss für solch eine Achse erstmal überwunden werden, dazu kommt noch das diese Achse ungefähr 25% der "weltlichen" Wirtschftsleistung auf ihrer Seite hat, gegen die 75% des gesammten Westens und China ist darauf *angewiesen* seine Waren im Westen abzusetzen und übrigens die anderen Länder dieser Achse auch, woher sollen sie sonst das Geld erwirtschaften, beim Russen Ressourcen zu kaufen.
> So einfach ist diese Geschichte nicht, der "Westen" hat nämlich schon vor der Globalisierung (2000er Jahre) sehr erfolgreich Handel unter "seinen" Staaten getrieben. Man kann ja nun nicht sagen, dass es dem Westen in 1980er und 1990er Jahren schlecht ging und da gab es weder die Globalisierung in ihrer jetzigen Form, noch China als starke Wirtschaftsnation.
> 
> Man sollte nicht so richtig vergessen wer der Westen eigentlich so ist, neben den USA, Kanada, Mexiko, EU, Japan, Süd Korea, Taiwan, Australien, Neuseeland und noch ein paar andere.





juko888 schrieb:


> da könnte man dann aktuell zynisch sagen, dass putin dem westen einen dienst erwiesen hat, denn der westen steht durch den krieg dichter zusammen als je zuvor...
> 
> aber im ernst, in die zukunft schauen können wir alle nicht, aber absehbar sehe ich kein ende der westlichen stärke.



Also ich sag euch dass ich das nicht so rosig sehe. Vorallem weil seit Ukraine neuerdings Kanzler, Premiers, Minister und Presidenten sämtlicher Staaten ihre Völker auf heiße Zeiten vorbereiten. Die Geostrategen die ich so schau die zugegeben Hyperkritiker sind, fahren gerade auch auf Hochtouren in Angesicht dessen was noch vor uns ist. 

Zur Globalisierung, die USA als ihr Vater ist nun ihr größter Gegner. Aus ihrer Sicht ist das Selbstmord so lange China durch Produktion den Westen überholt. Das Ende der Globalisierung wurde unter Trump so richtig sichtbar. 

Und ja zu einem großen Krieg. Simulationen, auch wenn sie viel häufiger durchgeführt als veröffentlich werden, besagen dass die NATO gg die Moskau/China Achse verlieren würde. Bei jetzigem Stand wären die USA aus dem Pazifik verdrängt weil sie es schlicht nicht schaffen würden all notwendiges Gerät dorthin zu verfrachten. In Europa würden sie kaum helfen können. In einem zwei frontalen Krieg unterliegt die USA. 

China würde die Kontrolle über den Pazifik oder zumindest den relevanten Teil bekommen. 

China zu besiegen ist nicht möglich ebensowenig Russland, ebensowenig die USA. Europa dagegen schon und das macht Sorgen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Geostrategen die ich so schau die zugegeben Hyperkritiker sind, fahren gerade auch auf Hochtouren in Angesicht dessen was noch vor uns ist.


Diese ach so tollen Geostrategen erzählen momentan viel. Aber auch nur weil man sie aktuell viel fragt. Im Grunde sind die wie die Wirtschaftsweisen bei uns. Vorher haben deren Prophetien noch nie wirklich gestimmt, und nachträglich sind sie immer alle schlau.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> China zu besiegen ist nicht möglich ebensowenig Russland, ebensowenig die USA. Europa dagegen schon und das macht Sorgen.


und wer sollte deiner meinung nach europa besiegen? wenn man nach deiner logik geht, dass die usa z.b. zu weit wären um ihr gerät an wichtige kriegsschauplätze zu verfrachten, dann ist es china auch. bliebe nur russland und was die so können sehen wir ja gerade. 
china könnte russland auch nicht immens unterstützen, weil sie dann ihre eigenen flanken (pazifik, indien, japan, australien etc.) schwächen würden.

sorry, aber du siehst das in meinen augen viel zu schwarz, selbst wenn das irgendwelche simulationen so oder so ähnlich gezeigt haben (vermutlich vor der invasion und ohne das zusammenrücken des westens/der nato).

und wenn russland das ding nun verlieren sollte, wären alle anderen staaten mit ambitionen gewarnt, dass das alles gar nicht so leicht ist.


lass dich von solchen leuten nicht so verunsichern.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

Weißt du @behemoth85 unser guter @Don-71 hat schon recht, selbst wenn China der stärkste Staat der Welt wird, sein Bündnissystem ist es nicht und wird es nicht. 
China könnte es so ergehen wie uns vor knapp 100 Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Polen plötzlich Abrams Panzer kaufen


So plötzlich ist das nicht.
Juli 2021: https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/poland-to-procure-m1a2-abrams-mbts





						Polen erhält 250 Panzer M1A2SEPv3 Abrams
					

Ab Ende 2022 soll Polen 250 Kampfpanzer M1A2SEPv3 Abrams erhalten.




					esut.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du @behemoth85 unser guter @Don-71 hat schon recht, selbst wenn China der stärkste Staat der Welt wird, sein Bündnissystem ist es nicht und wird es nicht.
> China könnte es so ergehen wie uns vor knapp 100 Jahren.


Mit dem Bündnissystem bin ich absolut bei dir!
Der Vergleich mit dem Kaiserreich hinkt zum Nachteil Chinas heute schon gewaltig, weil das deutsche Kaiserreich sich fast zu 100% aus sich selbst finanziert hat, also es wurde von der eigenen Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung alles an Investitionen in das eigene Land gesteckt, was bei China schon ziemlich anders ist, weil sie viel mehr im Ausland investieren und damit auch anfälliger sind. Dazu gab es damals kaum ausländische Investitionen im Kaiserreich, während China natürlich auch von den ausländischen/westlichen Investitionen in China kräftig profitiert hat, aber darauf auch zu einem Teil angewiesen ist, das Know How ins Land kommt.
Zwar hat das Kaiserreich auch erfolgreich gehandelt und auch Überschüsse erzielt, hatte aber eben auch ein enorm starken Binnenmarkt (auch teilweise durch die KuK Monarchie), ähnlich oder analog zum US Binnenmarkt heute.
Die Ähnlichkeit bei dem Vergleich ist das angewiesen sein auf Im-/Exporte, das Kaiserreich musste Rohnahrungsmittel importieren, um die Bevölkerung zu versorgen, die Chinesen müssen Waren exportieren, damit sich ihr Wirtschaftsmodell trägt, denn ihre Binnennachfrage ist noch viel zu schwach, für ein eigenes Wirtschaftswachstum.


Poulton schrieb:


> So plötzlich ist das nicht.
> Juli 2021: https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/poland-to-procure-m1a2-abrams-mbts
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das schon vorher klar war, sind die Polen halt aus ideologischen Gründen ziemlich bescheuert, denn wer stellt sich 2 gleiche moderne Systeme (Leopard 2 und Abrams) in die Garage und bezahlt 2mal für Logistik, Ersatzteile  und Instandhaltungsketten. Da muss man schon ganz schön bescheuert sein, denn man hätte auch einfach Leo 2 bei Kraus Maffei bestellen können, die bauen ja für die Bundewehr auch neue Panzer.
Schon sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem Kaiserreich hinkt zum Nachteil Chinas heute schon gewaltig


Ein Vergleich kann naturgemäß immer nur einen Teil des ganzen betrachten


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Diese ach so tollen Geostrategen erzählen momentan viel. Aber auch nur weil man sie aktuell viel fragt. Im Grunde sind die wie die Wirtschaftsweisen bei uns. Vorher haben deren Prophetien noch nie wirklich gestimmt, und nachträglich sind sie immer alle schlau.



Das hoffe ich dass die nicht recht haben. Das hoffen die sicher bestimmt selbst



juko888 schrieb:


> und wer sollte deiner meinung nach europa besiegen? wenn man nach deiner logik geht, dass die usa z.b. zu weit wären um ihr gerät an wichtige kriegsschauplätze zu verfrachten, dann ist es china auch. bliebe nur russland und was die so können sehen wir ja gerade.
> china könnte russland auch nicht immens unterstützen, weil sie dann ihre eigenen flanken (pazifik, indien, japan, australien etc.) schwächen würden.
> 
> sorry, aber du siehst das in meinen augen viel zu schwarz, selbst wenn das irgendwelche simulationen so oder so ähnlich gezeigt haben (vermutlich vor der invasion und ohne das zusammenrücken des westens/der nato).
> ...



Also das ist nicht meine Meinung, und diese Simulation über den dritten Weltkrieg war medial sehr laut, also eher nicht mal schnell mit dem Taschenrechner berechnet lol Und doch es wurde die gesamte Schlagrkarft aller Blöcke und Bündnisse miteinbezogen nur keine Nuklearwaffen. Speziell bereiten mir aber die Sorgen der Experten und vorallem Politiker, Sorgen. Aussagen aus beiden Lagern geben das selbe düstere Bild wieder in was die Welt da bald hinein gleiten könnte.

Auch wenn Russland sich gerade ganz schön blamiert sollte man sie auf dem Zettel haben. Wie wohl alle denkenden Menschen bin ich zwar auch in guter Stimmung nach dem Teilabzug der Russen aus der Nordukraine aber die können sehr wohl noch gewinnen. Was für Folgen hätte aber eine Niederlage ? Dürfen wir dann wieder besser schlafen oder ist das dann nur die Ruhe vor einem richtigen Sturm ? 

Das kannst du nicht genau wissen so wie keiner das genau weiß.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du @behemoth85 unser guter @Don-71 hat schon recht, selbst wenn China der stärkste Staat der Welt wird, sein Bündnissystem ist es nicht und wird es nicht.
> China könnte es so ergehen wie uns vor knapp 100 Jahren.



Rein materiell sind sie es ja schon, und das bedeutet in einem großen Krieg wären sie diejenigen die am meisten Waffen produzieren könnten bzw am längsten durchhalten würden. Chinas wichtigster Partner ist zudem nah dran, würde Waffen liefern, gute Waffen. 

Unser Verbündetter ist hinterm großem Teich, und braucht einen Computer der ihm sagt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt uns den Arsch zu retten falls der Tag mal kommt. 

Ich weiß ja nicht aber iwie ist mir nicht so dass alles für eine gute Lage spricht. 

Putins Versuch den Westen zu attackieren, destabilisieren mit Hilfe anderer Nationen ist etwas das man keinesfalls runterspielen sollte. Wie heißt es doch so schon: Russland ist niemals so strak wie du denkst, aber niemals so schwach wie es scheint.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Rein materiell sind sie es ja schon, und das bedeutet in einem großen Krieg wären sie diejenigen die am meisten Waffen produzieren könnten bzw am längsten durchhalten würden. Chinas wichtigster Partner ist zudem nah dran, würde Waffen liefern, gute Waffen.


Äh, nein bzw. sehe ich ds doch sehr anders.
China ist ebenfalls aiuf Importe angewiesen und gerade in Sachen Digitalisierung und vor allen dingen Halbleiter Produktion befindet sich fast das gesammte Know How im Westen, wenn man Taiwan zum Westen zählt, auch das braucht man für moderne Waffen.
Und wo sitzt doch gleich ASML, ohne deren Maschinen es praktisch keine Halbleiterproduktion gibt?


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Rein materiell sind sie es ja schon, und das bedeutet in einem großen Krieg wären sie diejenigen die am meisten Waffen produzieren könnten bzw am längsten durchhalten würden. Chinas wichtigster Partner ist zudem nah dran, würde Waffen liefern, gute Waffen.


Ja was due russische Rüstungsindustrie an Output schafft sehen wir grad.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

sehr schön!









						Russischer Angriffskrieg: Australien liefert der Ukraine „Bushmaster“
					

Die australische Regierung kommt einer Bitte von Wolodymyr Selenskyj nach. Sie schenkt der Ukraine 20 Panzerfahrzeuge. Die ersten sind unterwegs.




					www.faz.net


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja was due russische Rüstungsindustrie an Output schafft sehen wir grad.


Die sehen sich ja selbst nur in einer Sepzialoperation und nicht im Krieg, wozu also ein Mehraufwand


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die sehen sich ja selbst nur in einer Sepzialoperation und nicht im Krieg, wozu also ein Mehraufwand


Wie haben alle über den Ausrüstungsstand der Bundeswehr gelacht und jetzt sehen wir, dass es unserem Gegner noch deutlich schlechter geht.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äh, nein bzw. sehe ich ds doch sehr anders.
> China ist ebenfalls aiuf Importe angewiesen und gerade in Sachen Digitalisierung und vor allen dingen Halbleiter Produktion befindet sich fast das gesammte Know How im Westen, wenn man Taiwan zum Westen zählt, auch das braucht man für moderne Waffen.
> Und wo sitzt doch gleich ASML, ohne deren Maschinen es praktisch keine Halbleiterproduktion gibt?


Mal im ernst, wer hätte vor vlt gerade mal nur 7 Jahren jemals gedacht dass chin. Billigphones sich auf dem Markt gg US Riesen ala Iphone bewehren ? Gucke dir mal an in welchem Tempo China hier nach vorne stürmt.

Unter den erwähnten Experten blieb mir so ein Satz im Kopf: Amerikas Optionen sind zwei, entweder Krieg um nicht überholt zu werden. Die Alternative zum Krieg ist die Vormachtsstellung im Hichtech Bereich zu sichern, und über desem Wege eine Hauptrolle in der Weltwirtschaft, und vor China, zu bewahren. 

Aber, China schläft doch nicht und etabliert sich mitlerweile in Bereichen die fest in Hand westlicher bzw amerikanischer Riesen waren. WTF ich hab selbst ein Xiaomi Smartphone und der Akku ist das auf was ich vlt 20 Jahre gewartet hab lol Aber im ernst, wir haben keinen Grund um hier ruhig bleiben zu dürfen. Spätestens unsere Enkel werden doch die Folgen aufstrebener Asiaten am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen. So weit weg ist das garnicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die sehen sich ja selbst nur in einer Sepzialoperation und nicht im Krieg, wozu also ein Mehraufwand


komisch, für den kommentar bekommst du plötzlich kein like mehr von unserem besonderen "freund" hier. 


edit: uh, das hat ihn getriggert.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> komisch, für den kommentar bekommst du plötzlich kein like mehr von unserem besonderen freund hier.


Ich bin gerührt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

finde es übrigens gut, dass von der leyen nach butcha und kiew gefahren ist! bin zwar kein fan von ihr, aber das verdient meinen respekt.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> finde es übrigens gut, dass von der leyen nach butcha und kiew gefahren ist! bin zwar kein fan von ihr, aber das verdient meinen respekt.


Hoffentlich können die Ukrainer ihr dann endlich beibringen wo beim Panzer vorne und wo hinten ist  

Gut finde ich es auch dass Sie oder überhaupt jemand aus dem europ. Westen Präsens zeigt, aber iwie sieht man hier auch das Dreckige an der Weltpolitik. Ich meine gestern noch hielt man an Nordstrean 2 fest und destabilisierte die gesamte Geopolitik Osteuropas, und heute ist man Freund weil mal vor ner Sekunde die Fronten gewechselt hat, im übertragenden Sinn. Ist wohl so wenn ein Problem allen scheiss egal ist, erst wenns kracht macht man sich an die Arbeit..


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, wer hätte vor vlt gerade mal nur 7 Jahren jemals gedacht dass chin. Billigphones sich auf dem Markt gg US Riesen ala Iphone bewehren ?


Xiaomi Mi 11 Ultra:
US Betriebssystem
CPU vom Ami Konzern, Architektur aus GB (ARM) im Besitz japanischer Firma, hergestellt in Taiwan mit Maschinen aus der EU
Kameras von Samsung (Südkorea) und Sony (Japan)

Sorry so ein Smartphone als Nachweis zu nehmen ohne, dass irgendwas wichtiges an diesem Gerät in China entwickelt/gefertigt wird ist unsinnig.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Xiaomi Mi 11 Ultra:
> US Betriebssystem
> CPU vom Ami Konzern, Architektur aus GB (ARM) im Besitz japanischer Firma, hergestellt in Taiwan mit Maschinen aus der EU
> Kameras von Samsung (Südkorea) und Sony (Japan)
> ...


Die Chinesen steigen doch auch bei den Prozessoren ein. Und ob Xiaomi pleite gehen würde ohne Betriebssystem aus den Staaten ? Wer hätte wohl das größere Problem bei einem Wegfall für US Zulieferer eines Marktes mit über eine Milliarde Käufern ?

Der Vergleich mit dem Smartphone sollte nur verdeutlichen dass die Chinesen sich in smarten Technologien mit ihren Produkten auf unseren Märkten messen und Anteile wegschnappen. Keine Neuheit und du wirst davon sicher auch schon gehört haben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. April 2022)

smartphones interessieren an und für sich keinen... mit dem Maschinenbau muss es laufen - aber ob China was das angeht schon weit genug ist möchte ich bezweifeln. ^^


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> smartphones interessieren an und für sich keinen... mit dem Maschinenbau muss es laufen - aber ob China was das angeht schon weit genug ist möchte ich bezweifeln. ^^


Wenn Prozessoren für die Maschienen iwann aus China kommen und nicht aus Kalifornien, dann interessiert es schon so Einige^^


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. April 2022)

da hängt n bissel mehr dran als prozessoren. Präzision z.B.. Materialgüte...
aber: wir schweifen ab - von daher cut an dieser stelle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn Prozessoren für die Maschienen iwann aus China kommen und nicht aus Kalifornien, dann interessiert es schon so Einige^^


edit: gelöscht.

egal, ich glaube wir hatten hier nun alle zusammen auch genug offtopic - gerade das thema china und deren zukunft hat mit dem ukrainekonflikt herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Chinesen steigen doch auch bei den Prozessoren ein. Und ob Xiaomi pleite gehen würde ohne Betriebssystem aus den Staaten ?


Sie haben eigene Designs, also fällt nur Qualcomm aus der Kette raus die ich genannt hab.
Alleine die Fertigung, niemand kann auf unsere Maschinen verzichten und selbst dann ist TSMC einfach überlegen
und Intel(!) kommt nicht hinterher obwohl sie es versuchen und das Geld dazu haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> du bist aber gerade schon ein bisschen in dem gedanken gefangen, dass wir bald alle von asiaten unterjocht werden oder?
> 
> egal, ich glaube wir hatten hier nun alle zusammen auch genug offtopic - gerade das thema china und deren zukunft hat mit dem ukrainekonflikt herzlich wenig zu tun.


Ich meine realistisch zu sein, aber lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil dazu überzeugen dass China eben keine weltweite Führung in wissenschaftlicher u technologischer Inovation anstrebt. Aber sie tuens  

Wenn iwann der Chinese um 18 Uhr Bier trinkt und deutsche Bundesliga Highlights schaut, weil der Deutsche Überstunden schiebt, werden die Leute wissen wie wichtig es damals war sich nicht überholen zu lassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. April 2022)

jetzt ist die todesanzahl bei dem angriff auf flüchtende am bahnhof schon auf über 50 gestiegen. 









						Ukraine aktuell: Mindestens 39 Tote bei Angriff auf Bahnhof – „Das grenzenlose Böse“ - WELT
					

Die Ukraine berichtet von einem russischen Raketenangriff auf einen Bahnhof im Osten des Landes. Dort hatten Hunderte auf ihre Evakuierung gewartet. Dutzende Menschen kamen ums Leben, darunter auch Kinder. Ein Überblick.




					www.welt.de
				




*im artikel steht schon "mindestens 50".


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

> Die USA gehen einem Insider zufolge davon aus, dass der Angriff auf einen Bahnhof in der Ostukraine von Russland mit einer ballistischen Kurzstreckenrakete verübt wurde. Kramatorsk sei wohl von einer SS-21 getroffen worden, sagt ein hochrangiger US-Militärvertreter, der namentlich nicht genannt werden möchte. Allerdings sei der Grund für den Angriff unklar. "Wir nehmen den Russen ihr Dementi nicht ab, dass sie dafür nicht verantwortlich waren", sagt der Insider.
> 
> Ein britischer Militärexperte hat Russland vorgeworfen, aus Kalkül die Verantwortung für den Raketenangriff auf einen Bahnhof voller Flüchtender in der Ostukraine von sich zu weisen. Es gehöre zum Standard des Kremls, nach Angriffen auf zivile Ziele "Verwirrung zu stiften", sagte Justin Bronk vom Royal United Services Institute zu der Explosion auf dem Bahnhof von Kramotorsk im Oblast Donezk, bei der Dutzende Menschen getötet wurden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Tagesschau Liveblog


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon sehr merkwürdig


Meines Kenntnisstandes plant man nichtmal seine PT-91 (polnische Variante des T72) außer Dienst zu stellen. Davon hat man die Drehe 20/21 erst 127 der 301 modernisiert. Im Grunde hat man also drei verschiedene Panzertypen, die sich teils auch noch bei der Bewaffnung unterscheiden. Das ist keine logistische Meisterleistung, sondern Katastrophe.


----------



## Eckism (8. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> smartphones interessieren an und für sich keinen... mit dem Maschinenbau muss es laufen - aber ob China was das angeht schon weit genug ist möchte ich bezweifeln. ^^


Unterschätze die Chinesen nicht...selbst mit 10% intelligenter Chinesen wäre das schon bedeutend mehr Intelligenz als in Deutschland. Zudem haben die meosten in Deutschlamd/England/USA studiert, das gibt für manche noch ein böses erwachen...

Ich kenne beruflich ein paar Chinesen persönlich...die lassen sich nicht dit Butter vom Brot nehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> edit: gelöscht.
> 
> egal, ich glaube wir hatten hier nun alle zusammen auch genug offtopic


Geil, ist dieses Thema inzwischen _selbstmoderierend_? 

Schön wärs


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Meines Kenntnisstandes plant man nichtmal seine PT-91 (polnische Variante des T72) außer Dienst zu stellen. Davon hat man die Drehe 20/21 erst 127 der 301 modernisiert. Im Grunde hat man also drei verschiedene Panzertypen, die sich teils auch noch bei der Bewaffnung unterscheiden. Das ist keine logistische Meisterleistung, sondern Katastrophe.


Laut Verteidigungsministerium sollen alle PT-91 bis 2025 modifiziert sein, und nur als Brückenlösung bis in die 30er Jahre dienen. Man nimmt wohl an dass sie nur eine Alibi Modifikation und neuen Lack bekommen, um dann verkauft zu werden. Mindestens 10 Jährchen dürften sie noch dienen.

Generell plante man einen Deal mit den Koreanern und stand kurz vor dem Erwerb einer Lizenz zur vollständigen Produktion und Verkaufsrecht für den K2 BlackPanther.

Der Einkauf der 250 Stück Abrams M1A2 war ein Notkauf, verschuldet dem flachen und geraden Gelände auf dem ein polnisch russischer Krieg stattfinden würde (Suwalki) und eine Verteidigung ohne ausreichend Panzer ziemlich aussichtslos wäre. Das ponische Heer verfügt nur in der Theorie über ne Menge Panzer, in der Praxis wären zu jetzigem Stand vlt nur 250-300 voll einsatzfähig. Aber es tuet sich viel derzeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was das immer für eine "Verwunderung und Entrüstung" dadrüber ist das die russischen Soldaten "wie die Raben klauen und plündern" würden.
> 
> Sowas ist in jeden Krieg umso normaler aus je ärmeren Verhältnissen die Soldaten der jeweiligen Kriegsparteien kommen.
> Wer selbst wenig hat, weil er aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen kommt, nutzt die Möglichkeiten eines Krieges um sich ungeniert und ungestraft selbst etwas "aufzubessern", haben selbst nicht wenige Deutsche Soldaten 1940 in Frankreich genauso gemacht.



Nur hatten die Deutschen damals (vorerst) gewonnen und sie waren gekommen, um die Franzosen zu unterwerfen.
Die russische Armee blieb in ihrer Offensive strecken, hatte also eigentlich deutlich besseres zu tun, als Schubladen von Zivilisten zu durchwühlen, und sie war ausgerückt, um Brüder zu befreien.

Klar, das senkt die Bedürfnisse nicht bis auf Null, aber Übergriffe auf die Zivilbevölkerung auf breiter Front oder Diebstahl und Abtransport großer Objekte sind nichts, was einzelne Soldaten alleine und unbemerkt machen. Weiß nicht genau, wie die Organisationsebenen in der russischen Armee sind, aber für die Verbringung eines Fahrzeuges würde ich bei der Bundeswehr mal aktive Unterstützung auf Zugebene und Duldung auf Kompanieebene voraussetzen, denn die Soldaten werden mindestens einen halben, eher einen ganzen, Tag ausfallen und mehrere Checkpoints anderer Einheiten passieren.

Welcher Offizier lässt mitten in einer steckengebliebenden Offensive und steigenden eigenen Verlusten so etwas durchgehen?

Zumal wenige Wochen nach Kriegsbeginn. Aus anderen Kriegen kennt man solche Berichte eher nach mehreren Monaten und eben vor allem abseits der Front, wenn die Soldaten nicht mehr aktiv kämpfen, sondern nur noch aufpassen, selbst aber entsprechend weniger kontrolliert werden weil der Fokus der Führung woanders liegt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die 300000 Flüchtlinge, welche nach Russland fliehen mussten, gut behandelt werden.



Berichte über Deportationen bis nach Sibirien existieren, Kontaktaufnahmen bzw. Möglichkeit dazu gibt es kaum. Ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn diese ""Geretteten"" bei Friedensverhandlungen als Faustpfand auftauchen: "Wir behalten die Krim oder eure Frauen und Kinder, ihr habt die Wahl. P.S.: Wählt schnell, der Winter naht."




Tekkla schrieb:


> Und die russische Bevölkerung? Wenn man liest, dass weit über 60% hinter dem Angriffskrieg stehen, dann muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob die es zwar wegen der gleichgeschalteten Medien nicht besser wissen können oder aber es vllt. auch gar nicht besser wissen wollen? Was geht in deren Köpfen vor, wenn die mitbekommen, dass ihr eigener Präsident einen sinn- wie erfolglosen Vernichtungskrieg lostritt, und man erleben muss, wie als Reaktion darauf Massenweise Läden oder westl. Unternehmen ihre Standorte schließen? Das muss denen doch zu denken geben.



Guck dir einen x-beliebigen AFD-Fan oder Querdenker an, wenn du wissen willst, wie Realitätsleugnung in rechten Medienblasen funktioniert. In Russland muss man nicht einmal 95% der Medien als "Lügenpresse" abcanceln, das nimmt einem Putin ab, um ein homogenes Weltzerrbild zu pflegen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht das er nur den Osten der Ukraine überfällt. Für einen Fuchs hielt ich ihn nie. Eher für einen größenwahnsinnigen Tyrann. Auch mit dem Wissen was er vorher schon in anderen Konflikten angerichtet hat.



Es gab ab Stunde 0 einen großen Vorstoß westlich des Dnjepr aus Weißrussland Richtung Kiew. Dort wurde sogar deutlich mehr Material als im Nordosten eingesetzt. Putin wollte also definitiv von Anfang an mehr als nur den Donbass und asowsche Küste. Die beste Einschätzung ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch die von Tag 1, die sowohl zum Truppenaufmarsch als auch zu den Propagandasprüchen passt:

Die zu relativ großen Teilen russischstämmige oder zumindest -freundliche Bevölkerung entlang der Nordgrenze befreien, die NATO-Puppen in Kiev ausschalten und die wichtigen (Hafen-)Städte im Süden mit den erfahrenen Truppen von der Krim gegen die mangels landesweite Koordination schwachen Verteidiger erobern. Anschließend die Kapitulation der zwar gut gerüsteten und eingegrabenen, aber jetzt auch eingekesselten Einheiten entlang der Donbas-Stillstandslinie annehmen und dem von Meer, Wirtschaftszentren und vielem anderen abgeschnittenen nordwestlichen Restukraine, die unter Berücksichtigung des bald eingemeideten Weißrusslands und Transnistriens auf 80% ihrer Grenze umzingelt sind, eine neue, russisch-demokratische Regierung verpassen.

Blöd halt nur, dass spätestens seit 2014 auch die Nordukrainer keine großen Freunde Russlands mehr waren und in Angesichts der Reichsangliederung nicht Fähnchen, sondern Kalaschnikovs geschwenkt haben, dass die Ukrainischen Soldaten im Südwesten mehr als genug Ausbildung hatten, um die praktische Erfahrung der bislang immer nur in Überzahl agierenden Truppen von der Krim aufzuwiegen und das die vermeintlichen Marionetten in Kiew nicht nur eine lokale Verteidiung vorbereitet, sondern auch noch sowas wie Ideale und Kampfgeist hatten.

Daran ist Putins viel zu knapp kalkulierter Plan spätestens am zweiten Tag des Krieges gescheitert gewesen; die starke Unterstützung aus der NATO und die schnelle Aushebung von ukrainischen Milizen hat kurze Zeit später jede Möglichkeit, ihn mit Verzögerung noch durchzusetzen, zunichte gemacht. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange die russische Armee gebraucht hat, um das zu realisieren und wann sie sich getraut hat, dass Putin mitzuteilen - aber eigentlich hätte eine Woche reichen sollen, westlichen Beobachtern ohne Einblick in die russische Armee wurde es nach zwei Wochen ziemlich klar. Alles, was Russland bis zu dieser Erkenntnis gemacht hat, kann man als gescheiterten, weil zu optimistischen Plan abtun. Alles, was danach kam, als kurzfristige und entsprechend chaotische Improvisation.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Einkauf der 250 Stück Abrams M1A2 war ein Notkauf, verschuldet dem flachen und geraden Gelände auf dem ein polnisch russischer Krieg stattfinden würde (Suwalki) und eine Verteidigung ohne ausreichend Panzer ziemlich aussichtslos wäre. Das ponische Heer verfügt nur in der Theorie über ne Menge Panzer, in der Praxis wären zu jetzigem Stand vlt nur 250-300 voll einsatzfähig. Aber es tuet sich viel derzeit.


Es ist aber ein ziemlich bescheuerter Notkauf, wenn man schon 250 Leopard 2 davon 105 A5 und 140 A4 hat, dafür hat man schon eine Logist-, Ersatzteil- und Instandsetzungkette. Einmal kann man seine Leoparden nach belieben Kampfwert steigern und eben auch neue bestellen, die Bundeswehr bekommt ja weit über 100 funkenagelneue Leopard 2 in den nächsten Jahren. Insoweit macht es sehr wenig Sinn ein absolut ähnliches (Kampfwert und Modernität) anderes System anzuschaffen, für das man wieder alle Ketten aufbauen muss und auch die Einweisung und Training etwas anders verläuft. Das einzige was bei beiden Systemen gleich ist, ist die 120mm Glattrohr L44, sonst sind die Panzer schon etwas unterschiedlich, vor allen dingen wenn die polnischen auch keinen Motor sondern eine Gasturbine fahren.
Im Endeffekt macht das alles wenig Sinn, denn Polen hätte eben auch Leopard 2 A6 oder eher A7 bei Kraus Maffei bestellen können, ohne diese neu integrieren zu müssen, weil schon alles drum herum für den Leopard vorhanden ist.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2022)

Es empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf die aktuelle Mitteilung der internationalen Atomenergiebehörde zur Ukraine: https://www.iaea.org/newscenter/pre...tor-general-statement-on-situation-in-ukraine
- weiterhin keine Daten der Überwachungssysteme aus und um Tschernobyl
- man plant Inspekteure zu senden
und der Ukraine gehen die Wartungsteile aus.
Das kann im Härtefall ja noch eine strahlende Zukunft werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht das er nur den Osten der Ukraine überfällt. Für einen Fuchs hielt ich ihn nie. Eher für einen größenwahnsinnigen Tyrann.



Ersteres schließt letzteres nicht aus. Aber er ist kein Militär, er ist Geheimdienstler. Intrigien, Attentate, Manipulation - von der Einbindung der organisierten Kriminalität über die Medienkontrolle bis hin zu Morden jenseits der Landesgrenzen enthält Putins zivile Bilanz mindestens so viele Erfolge wie  Mängel an Moral. Da er hat sehr vieles listig eingefädelt und es regelmäßig verstanden, den Bogen weiter zu spannen, als es je jemand für möglich gehalten hätte, ohne dass er bricht. Die Krönung war die Besetzung der Krim, auf die die Ukraine praktisch gar nicht und die internationale Gemeinschaft erst viel zu spät und viel zu lasch reagierten.

Aber Krieg? Tschetschenien war erstmal ein Reinfall und hinterher ein Massaker mit extremen Materialeinsatz. In Georgien hat man den von Anfang an praktiziert, aber daran gemessen nicht gerade riesige Erfolge verzeichnet. Und jetzt ein Ukraine-Feldzug, gegen den der Schlieffen-Plan geradezu solide wirkt.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde militante Rechtsextremisten nie verharmlosen. Natürlich übertreibt Russland, aber alleine das Vorhandensein von ihnen in der regulären Armee nährt den Boden für ihr Gedankengut und erhöht die Akzeptanz innerhalb der Bevölkerung



Es sind gewaltbreite Nationalisten. Leute, die für ihr Vaterland töten würden/wollen und dafür auch bereit sind, ihr eigenes Wohlergehen zu riskieren.
Was braucht man, um einen Krieg zu gewinnen, dem man nicht ausweichen kann? Leute, die für ihr Vaterland töten würden/wollen und dafür auch bereit sind, ihr eigenes Wohlergehen zu riskieren.

Der Umgang mit diesen Goging-to-be-Kriegshelden dürfte in der Tat ein Problem in der Nachkriegs-Ukraine werden, denn die jetzt zu Recht gegen russische Invasoren ausgeübte Aggression ist eben nicht nur eine Reaktion auf diese und bei der Menge an Waffen, die im Land im Einsatz sind, wird vieles unkontrolliert in der Bevölkerung verbleiben. Aber dieses Problem kann man erst lösen, wenn wieder Bedingungen herrschen, unter denen Gewalt verpönt ist. 2014 hatte Asow dank Putin ja schon mal einen Run, der nach ein paar Jahren deutlich verringerter Gewalt von außen abebbte. Jetzt hat Russland leider noch viel stärkere Legitimation geliefert und entsprechend länger und schwieriger wird die Aufarbeitung, wenn wieder Frieden herrscht. Ein Vergleich zu den ukrainischen Nazi-Kollaborateuren aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg bahnt sich an - nicht nur, weil Asow & Co die anhimmeln, sondern auch weil der Grund für deren Verehrung die Verteidung des Landes gegen russische Eroberung und die Verteidigung des Volkes gegen russische Massaker war. Also genau das, was Asow jetzt auch macht. Nur dass die Erfolg haben, was trotz des kleinen Anteils an der Gesamtheit ukrainischer Kämpfer bedeuten könnte, dass der rechtsorientierte Teil der ukranischen Bevölkerung sie noch länger auf Händen trägt, als die 70 Jahre alten Vorbilder.

Als Romi würde ich jedenfalls nicht nur wegen Putin zusehen, dass ich aus dem Land wegkomme - bezüglich anderer Bevölkerungsgruppen muss man abwarten. Mit reichlich Unterstützung russischer Urkainer für die Verteidigung und einem Juden als obersten Führer des erfolgreichen Widerstands entfallen jedenfalls viele klassische Feindbilder und wenn ich mich an den Maidan erinnere, dann hatte die ukrainische Rechte mit Queeren Strömungen und Pro-Europäern nicht die für deutsche Nazis typischen Probleme.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, dass man Russland schwächer werden lässt, Putin von den Russen selbst ersetzt wird und erst dann Finland beitritt. Sie werden dann gar nicht die Mittel haben irgendetwas zu starten.



Finnland ist zu klein, um wirklich von Bedeutung für Putin zu sein, der Beitritt stellt keine direkte Aggression gegen Russland dar, für die es eine naheliegende Reaktion gäbe und wer gerade dabei ist, einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine zu verlieren, hat einfach nicht die nötigen Reserven, um etwas anderes großes vom Zaun zu brechen. Gefährlich wäre es für Finnland, wenn sie sich nur zu einer weiteren Annäherung an die NATO entschließen, aber vorerst nicht beitreten. Das wäre genauso ein Mittelfinger in Richtung Putin, aber kein Schutz für Finnland, und das kleine Land bietet sich für eine Exempel an.

Aber so blöd sind die Finnen nicht. Insbesondere die finnische Regierung positioniert sich gerade genau richtig: Mit dem erklärten Willen zum NATO-Beitritt, dessen Umsetzung im Prinzip nur noch wenige Formalitäten im Wege stehen, haben sie schon beinahe die maximale Agression umgesetzt, ohne dass Putin reagiert hätte oder auch nur einen konkreten Ansatzpunkt hatte. Selbst wenn Finnland sich ausgehend vom Status Quo gegen den Beitritt entscheidet, wäre das also ein Schritt auf Russland zu, für den Russland sich dankbar zeigen müsste. Treten sie dagegen bei, ist längst alles soweit vorbereitet, dass Putin keine Zeit mehr hat, wirkungsvoll zu reagieren. Natürlich wird sich Finnlands Wirtschaft von der russischen entflechten müssen, was schmerzhaft wird.
Aber das will man in der aktuellen Situation ja sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ersteres schließt letzteres nicht aus. Aber er ist kein Militär, er ist Geheimdienstler. Intrigien, Attentate, Manipulation - von der Einbindung der organisierten Kriminalität über die Medienkontrolle bis hin zu Morden jenseits der Landesgrenzen enthält Putins zivile Bilanz mindestens so viele Erfolge wie  Mängel an Moral. Da er hat sehr vieles listig eingefädelt und es regelmäßig verstanden, den Bogen weiter zu spannen, als es je jemand für möglich gehalten hätte, ohne dass er bricht. Die Krönung war die Besetzung der Krim, auf die die Ukraine praktisch gar nicht und die internationale Gemeinschaft erst viel zu spät und viel zu lasch reagierten.


Doof ist er nicht aber sehr skrupellos.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Krieg? Tschetschenien war erstmal ein Reinfall und hinterher ein Massaker mit extremen Materialeinsatz. In Georgien hat man den von Anfang an praktiziert, aber daran gemessen nicht gerade riesige Erfolge verzeichnet. Und jetzt ein Ukraine-Feldzug, gegen den der Schlieffen-Plan geradezu solide wirkt.


Und Syrien nicht vergessen. Was sie da für einen Schaden angerichtet haben vor allem in Aleppo.

Das was sie mit Grosny und Aleppo gemacht haben, das haben sie auch mit Mariupol gemacht.
Die Stadt zu 90% zerstört. Das ist brutalste Gewalt gegen Zivilisten um sie zu terrorisieren.


----------



## Don-71 (8. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und jetzt ein Ukraine-Feldzug, gegen den der Schlieffen-Plan geradezu solide wirkt.


 You made myDay!


----------



## behemoth85 (8. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein ziemlich bescheuerter Notkauf, wenn man schon 250 Leopard 2 davon 105 A5 und 140 A4 hat, dafür hat man schon eine Logist, Ersatzteil und Instandsetzungkette. Einmal kann man seine Leoparden nach belieben Kampfwert steigern und eben auch neue bestellen, die Bundeswehr bekommt ja weit über 100 funkenagelneue Leopard 2 in den nächsten Jahren. Insoweit macht es sehr wenig Sinn ein absolut ähnliches (Kampfwert und Modernität) anderes System anzuschaffen, für das man wieder alle Ketten aufbauen muss und auch die Einweisung und Training etwas anders verläuft. Das einzige was bei beiden Systemen gleich ist, ist die 120mm Glattrohr L44, sonst sind die Panzer schon etwas unterschiedlich, vor allen dingen wenn die polnischen auch keinen Motor sondern eine Gasturbine fahren.
> Im Endeffekt macht das alles wenig Sinn, denn Polen hätte eben auch Leopard 2 A6 oder eher A7 bei Kraus Maffei bestellen können, ohne diese neu integrieren zu müssen, weil schon alles drum herum für den Leopard vorhanden ist.


Der A7 wäre wohl die beste Lösung. Polen will aber auf neuartige Panzer nach 2035 setzen, man will wohl 800 neue Panzer und dann weiter aufstocken.

Es wird sicher auch Politik im Spiel sein wieso man gerade auf US Waffen setzt. Machen ja viele so. Ich erinnere mich dass Polen sich am neuen Panzer den Dland und Fra entwickeln wollen, mitbeteiligen wollte. Sie bekamen eine kalte Abfuhr nachdem sie nach Lizenzrechten fragten. Danach war der Leo dort ganz vom Tisch und die Koreaner kamen in Betracht. Insgesamt schielt Polens Rüstungindustrie stark auf Lizenzen und Kooperation, wesswegen der Abrams Einkauf etwas wundert.

Es ist eben eine Notlösung, die politisch angelehnt ist. Allerdings muss sich ein Abrams vor niemandem verstecken. Bin kein Spec aber nachdem was ich so höre/lese ist der Abrams der am besten geschütze Panzer der Welt.

Es wurde auch das ganz große Paket an Monition, Schulungen, Ersatzteile etc mitbestellt. Für den Russen sollte es reichen


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind gewaltbreite Nationalisten. Leute, die für ihr Vaterland töten würden/wollen und dafür auch bereit sind, ihr eigenes Wohlergehen zu riskieren.
> Was braucht man, um einen Krieg zu gewinnen, dem man nicht ausweichen kann? Leute, die für ihr Vaterland töten würden/wollen und dafür auch bereit sind, ihr eigenes Wohlergehen zu riskieren.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber das kaufe ich nicht ab. Du bist nicht der erste Poster hier, der militante Rechtsnationalisten alias Nazis aus der Ukraine salonfähig machen möchte. Sie zeigen immer ihr wahres Gesicht, wenn die Zeit reif ist. Hier sind die Fakten:




__





						Regierung hat Rechtsextreme nicht unter Kontrolle
					

Der neue ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj zeigt kein Interesse, rechtsextreme Angriffe auf Roma und zivilgesellschaftliche Akteure stärker zu verfolgen als sein Vorgänger. Es herrscht ein Klima der Straflosigkeit, das Übergriffe befördert.




					www.amnesty.de
				



Wie du siehst, haben die Mitglieder andere politische Strömungen aktiv verfolgt und Straftaten an ihnen verübt. Das alles fand vor der Invasion statt. Lässt man sie laufen, werden sie wahrscheinlich noch mehr Zulauf nach dem Krieg haben. Eine Gewaltspirale hat noch nie zu einem guten Ende geführt. Russland benutzt sie als Sündenbock für alles und so wichtig sind sie gar nicht, dennoch sollten sie beseitigt werden. Ich will mit solchen Elementen nichts zu tun haben, hoffentlich die EU auch.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Finnland ist zu klein, um wirklich von Bedeutung für Putin zu sein*, der Beitritt stellt keine direkte Aggression gegen Russland dar, für die es eine naheliegende Reaktion gäbe und wer gerade dabei ist, einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine zu verlieren, hat einfach nicht die nötigen Reserven, um etwas anderes großes vom Zaun zu brechen. Gefährlich wäre es für Finnland, wenn sie sich nur zu einer weiteren Annäherung an die NATO entschließen, aber vorerst nicht beitreten. Das wäre genauso ein Mittelfinger in Richtung Putin, aber kein Schutz für Finnland, und das kleine Land bietet sich für eine Exempel an.


Das klingt ziemlich ignorant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaue dir mal, wo sich Sankt Petersburg befindet und wie lang die finische Grenze mit Russland ist. Die Grenze ist nicht zu verteidigen, sollte sich eine große Ansammlung von Nato Streitkräften dort befinden. Eine Stationierung von Nuklearwaffen wäre noch schlimmer als die Kuba-Krise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht aus Vorsatz sondern eher "Unfälle" durch Zielungenauigkeiten.



Eine Waffe, die präzsisge genug ist, um eine 1/100 km breite Bahntrasse zu treffen, soll so ungenau sein, dass sie versehentlich in einem 100/1 km entfernten Staat runterkommt? 




juko888 schrieb:


> vielleicht geht er im osten/süden sogar bis nach odessa, so das die ukraine keinerlei eigene verbindung zum wasser mehr hat.



Die Schaffung einer Landverbindung nach Transnistrien war sein Plan, aber im Bereich Cherson ist die russische Armee seit zwei Wochen eher auf dem Rückzug. Zwar langsam, aber die Umverlegung von Truppen aus der Region Kiev funktioniert ja nicht nur auf russischer Seite und mit Überaschungsmoment und mit frischen Truppen ist man seinerzeit eben nicht einmal bis Odessa gekommen, obwohl die Gegend schlechter vorbereitet war als die Nordukraine und als Reaktion in darauf wurden in Odessa selbst ähnlich weitreichende Maßnahmen wie in Kiev oder Mariupol getroffen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Vom Umfang her sieht das nach einer Iskander aus, für Raketenwerfer selbst die 300mm ist die Rakete auf dem Foto viel zu "dick", hat wesentlich mehr Umfang.



Aus einem einfachen Mehrfachwerfer ist sie nicht, aber Iskander hat beinahe dreieckige Leitwerke unmittelbar am Heck. Das fotografierte Objekt hat näherungsweise trapezoide in der Mitte. Passt gut zu einer Tochka. (Und wer immer auch nichts besseres zu tun hat, als Wikipedia in Echtzeig zu aktualisieren, sieht das genauso, denn die Angriffe sind da bereits eingetragen  .)




Optiki schrieb:


> Warum hab ich schon geahnt, dass diese Frage von dir kommt?
> 
> Es sollte eine Tochka-U sein, welche angeblich nur noch die Ukraine verwendet wird, blöd nur, das es Aufnahmen von den "Werfern" mit russischer Markung gibt.











						Russian Tochka-U ballistic missiles return to service amid Ukraine war
					

The Russian military forces' Tochka-U ( NATO reporting name is SS-21 Scarab-B) tactical ballistic missiles are operational again, according to open-source-intelligence analysts who scrutinize photos and videos on social media. Belarus-based analyst released Wednesday video footage reportedly...




					defence-blog.com
				




Und schon vor gut einer Woche wurde darüber berichtet, dass Russland sie wieder in Betrieb genommen hat...
Ich finde auch keinen Hinweis darauf, dass sie die 2019 außer Dienst gestellten verschrottet oder verkauft hätten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar wenn man nicht mehr genug Leute hat um an verschiedenen Fronten von verschiedenen Seiten anzugreifen, ist das ein Weg, aber für den Verteidiger macht es die Sache eben auch wesentlich "einfacher".



Die Ukraine setzt bislang überwiegend auf leichte Waffen und Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt, Russland auf schweres Gerät. Den Kampf auf kleinerem Raum zu konzentrieren wäre für Russland also von Vorteil. Auch die Sicherung der Versorgungswege wird einfacher, wenn man diese bündelt und im Donbass gibt es mehr kleine Ortschaften und freies Land zu erobern, was der russischen Armee ebenfalls in die Hände spielt, und weniger Metropolen, mit denen man so seine Probleme hat.

Allerdings ist das alles eine Momentaufnahme. Wenn die Ukraine jetzt tatsächlich schweres Gerät und insbesondere frische Jets aus NATO-Staaten erhält, und davon ist beim aktuellen Trend auszugehen, könnten sich die russischen Einheiten auch auf dem Präsentierteller wiederfinden. Für die Führung dürfte die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns auf anderem Wege aber erstmal sekundär sein: Putin braucht etwas, dass er als Sieg verkaufen kann, sonst ist er ganz weg. Auf dem bisherigen Weg war aber kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen, also verbessert jede Änderung seine Chance - auch wenn es möglicherweise nur wenig ist. Der Einsatz, Leben russischer Soldaten und von Ukrainern, den zur Wahrnehmung der Chance investieren muss, hat in seinen Augen nur beschränkten Wert, also versucht er es.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Also das ist nicht meine Meinung, und diese Simulation über den dritten Weltkrieg war medial sehr laut, also eher nicht mal schnell mit dem Taschenrechner berechnet



Was medial laut wird, ist oft nicht mal von einem Kindergartenkind durchgerechnet worden  . Man vergleiche die Berichterstattung über Lindners Haushalt mit der über Erkenntnisse des IPCC: In die Medien kommt man mit Würfeln, nicht mit Fakten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein ziemlich bescheuerter Notkauf, wenn man schon 250 Leopard 2 davon 105 A5 und 140 A4 hat, dafür hat man schon eine Logist-, Ersatzteil- und Instandsetzungkette.



Weiß man schon was über den Preis? Zumindest bei Staaten, die z.B. einen gewissen Kampfjet aus den USA anschaffen wollen, obwohl sie schon ein in mancher Hinsicht sogar überlegenes Muster aus eigener Fertigung haben und obwohl das neu zu beschaffende Modell gerade für die am dringendsten zu besetzenenden Lücken noch gar nicht vorbereitet ist respektive noch durch was drittes ergänzt werden muss, zumindest bei solchen Staaten hörte man zuletzt ja von traumhaften Preisen die bei der Hälft bis einem Sechstel dessen lagen, was ältere Abnehmer gezahlt haben.
Wenn Polen für die Abrams einen ähnlichen Deal bekommen hat, wäre das eine mögliche Erklärung. Industriesubvention durch Exportförderung auf Seiten der USA - und die vollkommen berechtigte Kritik, die Deutschland viel-zu-selten an der polnischen Rechtsstaatlichkeit in den letzten Jahren geäußert hat, tut ggf. ihr übriges. Ein 2021 geäußerter Beschaffungsbeschluss wurde vielleicht noch unter best friend Trump initiiert.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kaufe ich nicht ab. Du bist nicht der erste Poster hier, der militante Rechtsnationalisten alias Nazis aus der Ukraine salonfähig machen möchte. Sie zeigen immer ihr wahres Gesicht, wenn die Zeit reif ist. Hier sind die Fakten:



WTF? Ich sage, dass sich für Roma eine aktue Gefahr abzeichnet und sie wegen Verfolgung durch Rechte das Land verlassen sollten und nennst das "salonfähig machen" und verweist auf einen Artikel, der Übergriffe auf Roma beschreibt. 



> Das klingt ziemlich ignorant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das klingt ziemlich ignorant:
Wenn man jemandem, der überhaupt nicht über Grenzverläufe gesprochen hat, mit einem Beitrag zu Grenzverläufen "kontert", dann klingt das sogar geradezu arrogant. Nämlich nach "ich hab dein Post nicht mal gelesen, aber behaupte trotzdem mal, dass du nur Schrott schreibst, weil aus Prinzip nur ich Recht haben kann."


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

> Nach Ansicht des US-Verteidigungsministeriums bemühen sich die russischen Streitkräfte, ihre Einheiten nach Verlusten im Norden der Ukraine mit neuem Material und Soldaten wieder aufzubauen. Es gebe auch Berichte, wonach die Einheiten, die nun im Osten der Ukraine eingesetzt werden sollten, durch das Mobilisieren "Zehntausender Reservisten" verstärkt werden sollten, sagte Pentagon-Sprecher John Kirby.
> 
> Er warnte, die Russen hätten trotz ihrer Verluste immer noch den Großteil ihrer in der Region gebündelten Schlagkraft für den Krieg zur Verfügung. Zudem werde sich das russische Militär nun wohl auf den geografisch deutlich kleineren Bereich des östlichen Donbass konzentrieren.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Rücken russische Reservisten nach?


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Rücken russische Reservisten nach?



Sicher,
da werden jetzt Mannschaften aktiviert,
weitweg hinterm Ural,
denen hat die Propaganda eingebläut,
der 2. Weltkrieg wäre noch gar nicht zu Ende


----------



## Tekkla (9. April 2022)

Ziemlich gute Einschätzung









						Ukraine-Krieg: Warum Wladimir Putin den Kreml nur im Sarg verlassen wird
					

Der Internationale Strafgerichtshof ermittelt gegen Wladimir Putin. Damit ist...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ziemlich gute Einschätzung



Ist nur die Frage ob einer oder wer da nachhelfen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2022)

"Im Sarg" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, es gibt genug andere Diktatoren die kurz vor Schluss geflüchtet sind oder geflüchtet wurden und Putin hat bislang viel Respekt für sein eigenes Leben gezeigt. Aber aus dem Kreml wird er verschwinden, die Fragen sind nur "wer" und "wann", aber nicht "ob".

Putin hat sich mit seiner Propaganda selbst in eine Nische manövriert, aus der er nur mit einem "Sieg" über die Ukraine wieder herauskommt. Vorerst wird er schlicht den Krieg in die Länge ziehen, um eine abschließende Bewertung zu verhindern, aber Truppenverluste und wirtschaftlicher Niedergang schwächen seine innenpolitische Stellung jeden Tag weiter. Ich sehe nur vier mögliche Ausgangsszenarien:
- China steigt endgültig als Schutzmacht Russlands ein, Putin wird mittelfristig gegen eine leichter beherrschbare, zuverlässigere Marionette ausgetauscht.
- Das russische Militär hat genug davon, verheizt zu werden, und putscht.
- Die russischen Oligarchen haben genug davon, dass ihre Reichtümer verschlissen und wegsanktioniert werden und lassen Putin verschwinden.
- Die russische Bevölkerung oder niederrangige Politiker haben genug von den Missständen (wahlweise wirtschaftlich, sozial, militärisch oder bei andauerndem Krieg ggf. auch Mutterlandgebietsverluste an die Ukraine) und entheben ihm mehr oder minder demokratisch oder gewaltsam des Amtes.
In allen vier Fällen wird Putin aus dem Kreml befördert zumindest in den letzten beiden besteht dabei oder danach akute Lebensgefahr für ihn.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Ich sage, dass sich für Roma eine aktue Gefahr abzeichnet und sie wegen Verfolgung durch Rechte das Land verlassen sollten und nennst das "salonfähig machen" und verweist auf einen Artikel, der Übergriffe auf Roma beschreibt.


Nicht nur für Roma, für alle, die ihre Ansichten nicht teilen. Ich habe dir den Link zum Bericht von Amnesty International gegeben. Da passiert einiges mehr als Sinti und Roma anzugreifen. Man gibt ihnen keine Waffen, Punkt!
Sorry, aber dein Beitrag allgemein klang relativierend.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt ziemlich ignorant:
> Wenn man jemandem, der überhaupt nicht über Grenzverläufe gesprochen hat, mit einem Beitrag zu Grenzverläufen "kontert", dann klingt das sogar geradezu arrogant. Nämlich nach "ich hab dein Post nicht mal gelesen, aber behaupte trotzdem mal, dass du nur Schrott schreibst, weil aus Prinzip nur ich Recht haben kann."


Du hast geschrieben, es gebe nicht viel in Finland für Putin zu holen oder Finland hätte wenig zu bieten. Das stimmt überhaupt nicht. Ich habe die Hauptgründe genannt.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ziemlich gute Einschätzung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn er bald keine Erfolge liefert, wird man ihn erledigen lassen. Das ist übrigens kein Scherz. Je länger die Situation andauert, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es, dass er überhaupt etwas schafft, d.h. er ist so gut wie erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - China steigt endgültig als Schutzmacht Russlands ein, Putin wird mittelfristig gegen eine leichter beherrschbare, zuverlässigere Marionette ausgetauscht.


China wird sich eher weiter raushalten oder sogar noch von Russland distanzieren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Das russische Militär hat genug davon, verheizt zu werden, und putscht.
> - Die russischen Oligarchen haben genug davon, dass ihre Reichtümer verschlissen und wegsanktioniert werden und lassen Putin verschwinden.


Das wären zwei Möglichkeiten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> -Die russische Bevölkerung oder niederrangige Politiker haben genug von den Missständen (wahlweise wirtschaftlich, sozial, militärisch oder bei andauerndem Krieg ggf. auch Mutterlandgebietsverluste an die Ukraine) und entheben ihm mehr oder minder demokratisch oder gewaltsam des Amtes.


Eine demokratische Wahl? Wo keine Opposition zugelassen wird?
Da müsste es schon einen Volksaufstand bzw Revolution geben um das System zu stürzen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Im Sarg" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, es gibt genug andere Diktatoren die kurz vor Schluss geflüchtet sind oder geflüchtet wurden und Putin hat bislang viel Respekt für sein eigenes Leben gezeigt. Aber aus dem Kreml wird er verschwinden, die Fragen sind nur "wer" und "wann", aber nicht "ob".


Aber welches Land soll  ihn aufnehmen?
Diverse afrikanische Diktatoren sind ja in Frankreich unter gekommen und andere lebten in den USA (natürlich haben alle das Geld, das sie ihrem Land gestohlen haben, mitgenommen) und lebten dort in Saus und Braus.
Aber Putin? Ob er in Syrien leben kann?


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

Er kann sich dann verschleiern dann fällt er nicht so auf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Im Sarg" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, es gibt genug andere Diktatoren die kurz vor Schluss geflüchtet sind oder geflüchtet wurden und Putin hat bislang viel Respekt für sein eigenes Leben gezeigt. Aber aus dem Kreml wird er verschwinden, die Fragen sind nur "wer" und "wann", aber nicht "ob".
> 
> Putin hat sich mit seiner Propaganda selbst in eine Nische manövriert, aus der er nur mit einem "Sieg" über die Ukraine wieder herauskommt. Vorerst wird er schlicht den Krieg in die Länge ziehen, um eine abschließende Bewertung zu verhindern, aber Truppenverluste und wirtschaftlicher Niedergang schwächen seine innenpolitische Stellung jeden Tag weiter. Ich sehe nur vier mögliche Ausgangsszenarien:
> - China steigt endgültig als Schutzmacht Russlands ein, Putin wird mittelfristig gegen eine leichter beherrschbare, zuverlässigere Marionette ausgetauscht.
> ...


das mit seiner propaganda habe ich ja schon etwas früher hier geschrieben, dass er dadurch meiner meinung nach im grunde keine andere möglichkeit hat, aber mich würde interessieren warum du hier so dermaßen überzeugt von deiner eigenen umfassenden meinung schreibst?

nicht böse gemeint, fällt mir nur seit zig kommentaren deinerseits auf, dass du quasi versuchst alle zu korrigieren und/oder zu widerlegen und dabei zumindest ohne "ich denke/meiner meinung nach" auskommst - deine meinung also als "die wahrheit" hier hinstellst.

hast du irgendwelche referenzen vorzuweisen? wir diskutieren hier alle und haben unsere meinungen, aber du bist da schon sehr "aussagekräftig" und vermittelst den eindruck, dass alles was du sagst stimmt. ^^

wie gesagt, nicht böse gemeint, würde nur gerne wissen woher du dein wissen oder deine ahnungen nimmst.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber welches Land soll  ihn aufnehmen?
> Diverse afrikanische Diktatoren sind ja in Frankreich unter gekommen und andere lebten in den USA (natürlich haben alle das Geld, das sie ihrem Land gestohlen haben, mitgenommen) und lebten dort in Saus und Braus.
> Aber Putin? Ob er in Syrien leben kann?


Ein Lebensabend in Aleppo wär doch genau das richtige für Putin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine demokratische Wahl? Wo keine Opposition zugelassen wird?
> Da müsste es schon einen Volksaufstand bzw Revolution geben um das System zu stürzen.



"mehr oder minder" + "oder gewaltsam" stehen nicht ohne Grund da...

Aber eine Ablehnung von Putin kann sich auch in der Regierungspartei herausbilden, wenn er seinen Job weiterhin so macht, wie er ihn macht, und Duma + Föderationsrat können den Präsidenten absetzen. Ich sag nicht, dass das derzeit wahrscheinlich ist, aber meine Liste hatte Vollständigkeitsanspruch auf alle Möglihckeiten und Putins Staatsapparat ist voll von Leuten, die auf ihr eigenes Wohlergehen bedacht sind. Bislang bedeutete eigenes Wohlergehen: Kadavergefolgschaft gegenüber Putin. Wortwörtlich. Aber man muss schon sehr blind sein, um zu übersehen, dass das mittelfristig schon jetzt nicht mehr gilt, denn Putin schiebt die Verantwortung für offensichtliche Missstände gerne niederen Ebenen in die Schuhe und offensichtliche Missstände sind in Zukunft unvermeidbar.

Offen ist die Frage, wie lange es dauert, bis eine große Mehrheit zu dem Schluss kommt, dass ihre eigene politische wie personelle Zukunft durch Putins Verbleib im Amt stärker gefährdet ist, als durch eine Aussprache gegen Putin. Ich persönlich erwarte, dass das länger dauern wird, als der Aufbau harten Widerstands im Militär. Allerdings gab es zuletzt auch Spannung zwischen Geheimdienst und Putin und selbst in Putins Schutzstafel äh Nationalgarde haben einige den Einmarsch in die Ukraine verweigert, viele könnten Probleme mit den Massakern haben oder zumindest durch ihr Umfeld bekommen. Es ist also keineswegs ausgeschlossen, dass diese Gewaltinstrumente Putin die Folgschaft verweigern und das reicht für einen Zusammenbruch des Machtsystems. Wenn kein Kontrollappart mehr besteht, der tausende nach Lust und Laune in Schach hält, dann könnten auch zivile oder politische Akteure den eigentlichen Umschwung umsetzen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Aber welches Land soll  ihn aufnehmen?
> Diverse afrikanische Diktatoren sind ja in Frankreich unter gekommen und andere lebten in den USA (natürlich haben alle das Geld, das sie ihrem Land gestohlen haben, mitgenommen) und lebten dort in Saus und Braus.
> Aber Putin? Ob er in Syrien leben kann?



Syrien und Ostlybien, vor allem aber der Iran wären meine Favoriten. Weißrussland, Serbien, Armenien und ggf. Indien (dann "um einen Frieden zu ermöglichen) nicht ausgeschlossen. In China, Kasachstan und Usbekistan könnte er mit Unterstützung der Regierung einfach komplett untertauchen. (Allerdings basieren die "guten" Beziehungen zu diesen Ländern aus Erpressung oder geopolitischen Überlegungen, die gegenüber einem machtlosen Putin nicht mehr ziehen. Das würde also koordiniertes Vorgehen mit der Nachfolgeregierung erfordern: "Wir lassen dich nach X laufen, um ein Blutbad in Russland zu vermeiden und X wird dich beherbergen, wegen der Politik, die wir in Zukunft mit/gegen X machen.")




juko888 schrieb:


> das mit seiner propaganda habe ich ja schon etwas früher hier geschrieben, dass er dadurch meiner meinung nach im grunde keine andere möglichkeit hat, aber mich würde interessieren warum du hier so dermaßen überzeugt von deiner eigenen umfassenden meinung schreibst?
> 
> nicht böse gemeint, fällt mir nur seit zig kommentaren deinerseits auf, dass du quasi versuchst alle zu korrigieren und/oder zu widerlegen und dabei zumindest ohne "ich denke/meiner meinung nach" auskommst - deine meinung also als "die wahrheit" hier hinstellst.



Vielleicht sollte ich häufiger entsprechende Klauseln einfügen, aber wenn Wertungen oder gar Zukunftsprognosen abgegeben werden, versteht es sich für mich irgendwie von selbst, dass es sich um eine Meinung handelt und weil ich so schon zu Bandwurmsätzen tendiere, spare ich mir zusätzliche Klausulierungen dann lieber, damit die eigentliche Argumentation rüber kommt. Ich lege lieber dar, warum ich so denke, wie ich denke und hoffe, dass wenn ich da einen Fehler drin habe, den jemand anders korrigieren wird. Bis dahin denke ich natürlich, dass ich richtig denke  .


Bezüglich Referenzen: Zu ein paar der Themen, zu denen ich mich hier äußere, bringe ich auch mehr als nur Laienwissen mit. Aber ich bin nicht hier, um über mich zu diskutieren und werde ebensowenig darauf beharren, dass mir irgendwas geglaubt wird, weil ich ich bin, wie ich irgendjemand anderem etwas glauben würde, weil er behauptet, Experte zu sein. Was zählt sind durch weitere Quellen ggf. belegbare Fakten und darauf aufbauende Logik. Armchair-Argumentation as its best halt.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Im Sarg" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, es gibt genug andere Diktatoren die kurz vor Schluss geflüchtet sind oder geflüchtet wurden und Putin hat bislang viel Respekt für sein eigenes Leben gezeigt. Aber aus dem Kreml wird er verschwinden, die Fragen sind nur "wer" und "wann", aber nicht "ob".
> 
> Putin hat sich mit seiner Propaganda selbst in eine Nische manövriert, aus der er nur mit einem "Sieg" über die Ukraine wieder herauskommt. Vorerst wird er schlicht den Krieg in die Länge ziehen, um eine abschließende Bewertung zu verhindern, aber Truppenverluste und wirtschaftlicher Niedergang schwächen seine innenpolitische Stellung jeden Tag weiter. Ich sehe nur vier mögliche Ausgangsszenarien:
> - China steigt endgültig als Schutzmacht Russlands ein, Putin wird mittelfristig gegen eine leichter beherrschbare, zuverlässigere Marionette ausgetauscht.
> ...


Was ist mit seiner Clique ? Und dem FSB ? 
Die werden doch sicher versuchen den nächsten Kandidaten zu installieren. Putins Machtapperat könnte von jemandem anderen übernommen werden. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Pläne für adäquaten Ersatz.

Sofern einer deiner Punkte 2-4 eintrifft und tatsächlich eine Art Revolution eintrifft, dürfte das die Beziehungen zu China beeinflussen. Man hat dass Gefühl dass die Chinesen jetzt sogar balancieren, oder es zumindest so aussehen lassen.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2022)

> Odessa ist so russisch geprägt wie kaum eine andere Stadt in der Ukraine. Die Menschen waren hier immer positiv gegenüber Russland eingestellt. Erst nachdem Putin 2014 die Krim annektierte, begann sich diese Stimmung zu ändern. Doch selbst Russlands fortwährende Unterstützung der Separatisten im Donbass brachte noch nicht alle Bewohner in Odessa dazu, das Gefühl der Verbundenheit mit Russland zu verlieren.
> 
> Die Angelows kochen russische Küche, sprechen Russisch. Tochter Julija sagt: "Ich bin russisch. Ich bin zwar in Odessa geboren, aber mein Großvater kam aus Zentralrussland hierher. Meine Familie ist russisch. Hier in Odessa haben wir die Russen geliebt." Diese seien im Sommer zum Urlaub nach Odessa gekommen. Stars aus der russischen Musik- und Filmszene waren gern gesehene Gäste.
> 
> ...


Quelle: "In Odessa haben wir die Russen geliebt"

Man kann davon ausgehen das Ukraines größte Hafenstadt bald auch intensiver angegriffen wird.
Sie ist wirtschaftlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Optiki (9. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Syrien und Ostlybien, vor allem aber der Iran wären meine Favoriten. Weißrussland, Serbien, Armenien und ggf. Indien (dann "um einen Frieden zu ermöglichen) nicht ausgeschlossen. In China, Kasachstan und Usbekistan könnte er mit Unterstützung der Regierung einfach komplett untertauchen.


Er ist ist keinem der kleinen Länder sicher, wenn dann wäre er nur in China oder vlt Indien sicher. Die westliche Welt würde alles daran setzten ihn zu bekommen, zur Not wird das Land mit der Hilfe von Geheimdiensten einfach gestürzt. Sollte der Krieg wirklich enden und es kommt wirklich zu einem kleinem Umbruch in Russland bei dem Putin fliehen muss, dann ist auch Ruckzuck Weißrussland in "westlicher Hand".


----------



## narcosubs (9. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Er ist ist keinem der kleinen Länder sicher, wenn dann wäre er nur in China oder vlt Indien sicher. Die westliche Welt würde alles daran setzten ihn zu bekommen, zur Not wird das Land mit der Hilfe von Geheimdiensten einfach gestürzt. Sollte der Krieg wirklich enden und es kommt wirklich zu einem kleinem Umbruch in Russland bei dem Putin fliehen muss, dann ist auch Ruckzuck Weißrussland in "westlicher Hand".


Was meinst du damit? Ich könnte mir wohl vorstellen, dass eine belarussische Zivilgesellschaft, von der Diktatur eines Lukaschenko befreit, sich nach Westen öffnet. 
Die von Dir gewählte Formulierung impliziert in meinen Augen das Vorhandensein geheimer Mächte, die sich Weißrussland unter den Nagel reißen wollen; ohne weitere Belege eigentlich eine Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. April 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Ich könnte mir wohl vorstellen, dass eine belarussische Zivilgesellschaft, von der Diktatur eines Lukaschenko befreit, sich nach Westen öffnet.
> Die von Dir gewählte Formulierung impliziert in meinen Augen das Vorhandensein geheimer Mächte, die sich Weißrussland unter den Nagel reißen wollen; ohne weitere Belege eigentlich eine Verschwörungstheorie.


bitte was? was liest du denn aus seiner aussage heraus?

auf den punkt gebracht:

sollte putin gestürzt werden, könnte er höchstens in wenigen staaten wie z.b. china zuflucht finden.
wenn putin gestürzt wird, ist die chance vergleichsweise groß, dass es zumindest zu einem kleinen (vielleicht/hoffentlich demokratischen) ruck in russland kommt. 
belarus führung ist aber von russland abhängig, wenn das nicht mehr gegeben sein sollte, dann würden sich dort die verhältnisse auch ändern können - in richtung westen und demokratie gerichtet.


----------



## JePe (9. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kaufe ich nicht ab. Du bist nicht der erste Poster hier, der militante Rechtsnationalisten alias Nazis aus der Ukraine salonfähig machen möchte.





-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein Beitrag allgemein klang relativierend.



_Relativierend_ ist es, eine kleine Gruppe von Rechtsradikalen (oder meinetwegen auch Neonazis - obwohl uns dafuer ja hier unlaengst eine ganz andere, buchstaeblich fabelhafte Erklaerung kredenzt wurde) wieder und wieder zum Mittelpunkt der Diskussion machen zu wollen: weil Du sie damit hinsichtlich ihrer Relevanz fuer die aktuelle Situation voellig ueberhoehst und das eigentliche Problem kleinredest. Du weisst schon - der Angriffskrieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine. Ich weiss nicht, ob das so von Dir beabsichtigt oder nur ein "Nebenprodukt" ist, aber zumindest ist das fuer mich das Ergebnis.

Diese Leute sind da, basta. Muss man nicht gut finden - aber im russischen Kugelhagel wird dieses Problem sicher nicht aufloesbar sein. Wenn Putin die Sorge vor Neonazis umtreibt, kann er, anstatt fremde Laender zu "denazifizieren", ja im eigenen Laden aufraeumen? Stattdessen veranstaltet er mit seinen Rechten Motorradkorsos und subventioniert ultrarechte politische Akteure z. B. in der EU.

Fun Fact - in der Bundeswehr gibt es auch evident rechtsextreme Stroemungen und gehoert "militant" zum Geschaeftsmodell. Das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass (u. a.) Armeen auf solches Gelichter eben einen besonderen Sexappeal ausueben. Das macht aus uns aber noch keinen Failed State und wir sollten uns auch sorgfaeltig ueberlegen, ob wir deshalb die Bundeswehr aufloesen oder ihr das Kaempfen untersagen.

@Topic - heute in einem Monat ist in Russland "Tag des Sieges". Ich bin gespannt, wie der aussehen und wie es danach mit Ras Putin weitergehen wird. Und wo ist eigentlich sein InvasionsministerSergej Schoigu (oder wie ich ihn gern nenne: Waffen-SS)? In frueheren Kriegen hatte der deutlich mehr Airtime. Unfall im Haushalt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was ist mit seiner Clique ? Und dem FSB ?
> Die werden doch sicher versuchen den nächsten Kandidaten zu installieren. Putins Machtapperat könnte von jemandem anderen übernommen werden. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Pläne für adäquaten Ersatz.



Glaube ich nicht. Putin wirkt nicht wie jemand, der eine geschlossene zweite Ebene hinter sich duldet. Der verhält sich wie ein ganz klassischer Diktator, der alle anderen gegeneinander ausspielt (z.T. durch Beispiele dokumentiert, wie Oligarchen sich am Militär bereichert haben, wie Medien abtrünnig gewordene Oligarchen runtergeputzt haben, wie der Geheimdienst gegen Medien...) mit sich selbst als einzigen gemeinsamen Nenner. Dem jeder loyal sein muss, der was werden will, weil es hinter "Putin" kein "System Russland" gibt, in dem man aufsteigen könnte. Und somit auch keins, dass nach Wegfall von "Putin" übernehmen könnte.

Ich würde sogar erwarten, dass eine Entfernung Putins an der Spitze durch externe Kräfte endet wie im Irak oder Lybien: Zahlreiche Fraktionen würden sich selbst als DER Nachfolger sehen und gegenseitig bekämpfen (nicht zwingend militärisch oder in einem Bürgerkrieg). Wenn er von innen heraus gestürzt wird, ist dagegen klar, wer die neue Macht hat (der, der das hinbekommt), aber die neue Elite muss dabei einen Teil der alten überwinden und wird somit kleiner und frisch geschwächt sein, wenn sie die Macht übernimmt => 0 Chancen, die ja ohnehin geschweiterte alte Linie weiterzuführen, erst recht nicht mit mehr Erfolg.




Optiki schrieb:


> Er ist ist keinem der kleinen Länder sicher, wenn dann wäre er nur in China oder vlt Indien sicher. Die westliche Welt würde alles daran setzten ihn zu bekommen, zur Not wird das Land mit der Hilfe von Geheimdiensten einfach gestürzt.



Glaube ich nicht. Putin war für den Westen nur als Führer einer Großmacht von Bedeutung. Ohne Großmacht ist er ein Glatzkopf, der seine Wampe gerne vor Bären ablichten lässt, aber niemand von Bedeutung. Es wäre von großem symbolischen Wert, ihn wegen des Angriffskriegs in Den Haag verurteilen zu lassen als Zeichen, dass die Rechtsstaatlichkeit gegenüber Diktatoren triumphiert - aber um diesen Sieg der Moral auszuschlachten muss man ihn schnappen, ohne selbst auf nicht-rechtsstaatliche Mittel oder gar Angriffskriege zurückzugreifen. So Manöver wie z.B. gegen OBL sind nur attraktiv gegen Leute, die auch aus dem Untergrund noch eine Gefahr darstellen und das ist bei Putin nicht zu erwarten.

Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass ein kleines Aufnahmeland nicht trotzdem Ärger z.B. über Sanktinonen bekommen würde. Aber eher weil (ex-)Putinfreunde ohnehin mit Putins Gegnern in Konflikt stehen und ein verweigerte Auslieferungsersuchen ein willkommener Vorwand, aber kein faktischer Grund, für Maßnahmen zu ihrer Schwächung wäre. Und ja, du hast sicherlich recht, dass er in z.B. Weißrussland nicht sicherer als Lukaschenko selbst wäre und dem gebe ich nach Putins Sturz noch maximal ein Jahr, ehe er entweder gestürzt oder eine 180° Kehrtwende wahlweise Richtung Oppostion, neuer russischer Führung oder EU gemacht hat (wobei ersters maximal sein physisches, aber kein politisches Überleben ermöglichen würde). Aber in den anderen Ländern könnte Putin meiner Meinung nach seinen Lebensabend verbringen, solange die Bevölkerung nicht selbst auf die Barrikaden geht. Siehe z.B. Amin oder Marcos, einige gestürtze Monarchen in früheren Zeiten. Ggf. auch Batista, wobei da die ex-Unterdrückten und ihre Verbündeten einfach keine Macht gegenüber der Asyl gewährenden Ex-Schutzmacht hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber welches Land soll ihn aufnehmen?
> Diverse afrikanische Diktatoren sind ja in Frankreich unter gekommen und andere lebten in den USA (natürlich haben alle das Geld, das sie ihrem Land gestohlen haben, mitgenommen) und lebten dort in Saus und Braus.
> Aber Putin? Ob er in Syrien leben kann?


Südamerika darf man in der Rechnung nie vergessen.
Bolsonaro wäre eventuell wahnsinnig genug, Maduro sowieso und bei Familie Castro lebt es sich auch nicht sonderlich schlecht.
Oder halt China.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre von großem symbolischen Wert, ihn wegen des Angriffskriegs in Den Haag verurteilen zu lassen als Zeichen, dass die Rechtsstaatlichkeit gegenüber Diktatoren triumphiert - aber um diesen Sieg der Moral auszuschlachten muss man ihn schnappen, ohne selbst auf nicht-rechtsstaatliche Mittel oder gar Angriffskriege zurückzugreifen.


Ich glaube vorher würde er sich selber umbringen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. April 2022)

Guten Morgen...

hört mal hin da. Er kann ja nicht, wie er gern würde - aber selbst damit könnte es wohl bald vorbei sein. 
Was ein abfuck. Ich hoffe, er entscheidet sich zu bleiben wo er gerade ist und holt seine Familie nach. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufCvW1T2Ze4:151

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (10. April 2022)

Wie ich solche "Ü-Ei" Links zu Videos liebe... 
Kann man nicht wenigstens mal *einen* Satz dazu schreiben, worum es eigentlich geht?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. April 2022)

nur weil du dich vehemt weigerst videos anzusehen? eigentlich... nö.
ich täts ja nicht posten, wenns nicht in irgend ner weise interessant wäre...

es besteht die möglichkeit, dass die russen yt verbieten, die nutzung und selbst das erstellen von  backups des eigenen contents unter strafe stellen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. zudem sagt er auch noch was zu Kharkiv und der "special military operation" aus der russischen blase heraus - er scheint da recht überrascht.

mehr info kriegste nicht, wenns dich interessiert - hör ihm halt zu.


----------



## Optiki (10. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mehr info kriegste nicht, wenns dich interessiert - hör ihm halt zu.


Nachdem ich gesehen habe, wie lang das Video ist, habe ich noch 10 Sekunden zugehört und dann war ich raus. Das Russland die westlichen Plattformen ein Dorn im Auge sind, ist mehr als bekannt. Youtube hat bereits mehrere Kanäle der Russen einfach gebannt usw.

Es wurde doch schon 2-3 Wochen berichtet, dass die Russen ihr eigenes Internet machen wollen und dann wäre Youtube und Co sowieso raus. Aktuell sind VPNs die meist gedownloadeten Apps in Russland, würden sie sich vom restlichen Internet entkoppeln, wäre das alles hinfällig. Es wäre also schon interessant, was der Mann uns jetzt in den 2 Stunden so viel neues zum Thema erzählt.









						Infographic: Russia's Most Downloaded Apps in March
					

This chart shows the most downloaded apps from Apple App Store and Google Play Store in Russia on Mar 15, 2022.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> nur weil du dich vehemt weigerst videos anzusehen? eigentlich... nö.
> ich täts ja nicht posten, wenns nicht in irgend ner weise interessant wäre...
> 
> es besteht die möglichkeit, dass die russen yt verbieten, die nutzung und selbst das erstellen von  backups des eigenen contents unter strafe stellen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. zudem sagt er auch noch was zu Kharkiv und der "special military operation" aus der russischen blase heraus - er scheint da recht überrascht.
> ...


muss optiki zustimmen. ein zwei stunden langes video ist dann doch etwas zu viel des guten, erst recht wenn man erstmal keinerlei info dazu bekommt.

da wäre direkt zum video im posting eine zusammenfassung schon vernünftig und meiner meinung nach angebracht gewesen.

und wie optiki auch schon richtig schreibt, ist das jetzt keine sonderlich große überraschung. immerhin läuft der kreml mit dem aktiv-lassen eines jeden westlichen dienstes gefahr, dass mehr und mehr leute mitbekommen, was tatsächlich passiert. wundert mich, dass gerade youtube dort überhaupt noch so lange lief/läuft.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. April 2022)

ok. dann vielleicht mal noch soviel dazu: er spricht sich in den meissten seiner streams lediglich die ersten 30 minuten die dinge von der seele, die ihn bewegen - danach schaltet er den chat frei und bedankt sich größtenteils für die donations und geht auf die ein odere frage ein. da er aber -auch wenn er momentan beruflich in Usbekistan ist- so oder so nicht frei reden kann, gibt es da dann auch nicht mehr all zu viel wissenswertes für uns zu hören. in den ersten ca. 30 minuten versucht er jedoch sehr angestrengt "durch die blume" zu vermitteln, was sache ist. wie gesagt... maybe ist es aber auch damit bald vorbei - und das ist schon ne ziemlich harte nummer - egal ob das nun erwartbar war oder nicht. darauf geht er in besagter halber stunde aber auch ein... YT ist quasi einer der letzten möglichkeiten mit der außenwelt in kontakt zu treten.

schönen sonntag noch.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

> Die großen Kriegserfolge bleiben für Russland in der Ukraine weiterhin aus. Deshalb soll Moskau seine Kriegsführung nun umorganisiert und einen neuen Kommandeur mit Syrien-Erfahrung an die Spitze gesetzt haben. Einem westlichen Regierungsvertreter zufolge wird die Militäroperation nun von dem General Alexander Dwornikow geleitet, der umfassende Kriegserfahrung aus Syrien hat.
> 
> Dwornikow war zuletzt Befehlshaber im südlichen Wehrbezirk Russlands. Für seinen Einsatz im Syrien-Krieg wurde er 2016 von Präsident Wladimir Putin mit dem Heldenstatus ausgezeichnet. CNN zufolge steht der General in Zusammenhang mit dem Angriff auf die syrische Stadt Aleppo – er soll für das großflächige Bombardement von Wohnsiedlungen und hohe Opferzahlen in der Zivilbevölkerung verantwortlich sein. Ein ähnliches Vorgehen der russischen Armee ist bisher auch aus dem Krieg in der Ukraine bekannt geworden.
> 
> Offiziell wurde der Kommandowechsel von russischer Seite zunächst nicht bestätigt. Analysten sorgen sich derweil, dass sich der russische Generalstab zum Ziel gesetzt haben könnte, dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin bis zum 9. Mai deutliche Fortschritte im Krieg gegen die Ukraine präsentieren zu wollen. Der Tag markiert den russischen Sieg über Deutschland im Zweiten Weltkrieg und wird in Moskau traditionell mit einer Parade auf dem Roten Platz begangen. Diese „selbstauferlegte Deadline“ könnte zu weiteren Angriffen auf die Zivilbevölkerung, aber auch Fehlern im Krieg in der Ukraine führen, hieß es.


Quelle: Früherer Syrien-General an russischer Kommandospitze?

Ich ahne nichts Gutes.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2022)

Da ahnt einem nichts gutes bei noch aktiven ukrainischen KKW:








						Ukraine-Krieg: Tschernobyl-Beschäftigte wohl nach Russland verschleppt
					

Bis zu 170 Mitarbeitende des Kernkraftwerks Tschernobyl sind nach Angaben der ukrainischen Regierung von russischen Truppen nach Russland entführt worden.




					www.fr.de
				



Festsetzung und anschließende Verschleppung der Mitarbeiter, die sich um die ganze "Nachsorge" dort kümmern, Zerstörung des Labors und Archivs. Da sinken die Hemmschwellen in einem Maße, dass auch die bewusste Zerstörung von noch in Betrieb befindlichen KKW im Raum stehen könnte, mit all seinen Folgen.





__





						Update 47 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org


----------



## Optiki (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Früherer Syrien-General an russischer Kommandospitze?
> 
> Ich ahne nichts Gutes.


Ich hatte die Tage mal eine Einschätzung des italienischen Militärs gelesen, welche davon ausgehen, dass viele der Piloten aus Syrien die Luftangriffe fliegen werden, welcher dort bereits sehr viel Erfahrung sammeln konnten. Wenn es dann wirklich zum großen Vorstoß im Osten kommt, wird das ein starker Vorteil für die Russen sein, weil dort auch nur Felder mit ein paar "Hecken" sind. Ich weiß nicht ob die Luftabwehr der Ukraine da ausreicht und wv eigene Luftunterstützung die überhaupt noch haben, wahrscheinlich so gut wie gar nichts. Laut Gerüchten, steht in Rumänien noch was zur Reparatur und vlt existieren wirklich noch die Helis aus Belgorod, aber das wird es auch sein. 

Ebenfalls in Syrien erprobt, wurden Bomben mit Fallschirmen, welche die Russen jetzt einfach gegen die Zivilbevölkerung einsetzen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512881350768054282

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie ich solche "Ü-Ei" Links zu Videos liebe...
> Kann man nicht wenigstens mal *einen* Satz dazu schreiben, worum es eigentlich geht?



Vielleicht solltet ihr die Forenregeln mal erweitern:

"Spam.... Beiträge, die
...
- den Diskussionsverlauf stören (z. B. pauschale und/oder provozierende *oder gar keine* Aussagen ohne adäquate Begründung/Argumentation)
- ausschließlich eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach in diesem *oder außerhalb dieses* Thread*s* getätigt wurde
- keine eigene Aussage enthalten (folgende Einschränkungen einfach streichen)"
Oder "keine direkten Download-Links ... da wir nicht jeden ... Inhalt überprüfen können." auch auf modernere Einbettungsformen anwenden.




Jahtari schrieb:


> nur weil du dich vehemt weigerst videos anzusehen? eigentlich... nö.
> ich täts ja nicht posten, wenns nicht in irgend ner weise interessant wäre...



Oh allmächtiger Entscheider darüber, was interessant und uninteressant ist, deine gottgleiche Macht wird leider nicht von jedem Würmchen in diesem Thread akzeptiert.




juko888 schrieb:


> muss optiki zustimmen. ein zwei stunden langes video ist dann doch etwas zu viel des guten, erst recht wenn man erstmal keinerlei info dazu bekommt.



In einem Thread, in dem regelmäßig wäre Propaganda postet, bei denen jede Sekunde investierte Lebenszeit eine Verschwendung ist, wären selbst 5 Minuten Video ohne Nennung eines Grundes zu viel. Ganz abgesehen davon dass einige Leute vielleicht allgemein keinen Bock haben, Drittanbieterseiten/inhalte anzunehmen und ihre persönlichen Daten dazulassen, um HIER an einer Diskussion teilzunehmen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Früherer Syrien-General an russischer Kommandospitze?
> 
> Ich ahne nichts Gutes.



Naja. Keine Armee hat viel Personal auf dieser Stufe. Wenn man die, denen man die Schuld an der bisherigen Niederlage gibt, ihrem Kommando enthebt und nicht auf weniger angesehene Kommandanten aus dem asiatischen Raum zurückgreifen will, ist man ganz schnell beim südlichen Truppenchef. Aber ob der einen Unterschied machen wird? Die Kampfsituation gegen ein paar mäßig ausgerüstete Islamisten in Syrien kann man nicht im geringsten mit der Lage in der Ukraine vergleichen. Und in Sachen Greultaten gegen Zivilisten scheint es ja keine großen Unterscheide gegeben zu haben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Da ahnt einem nichts gutes bei noch aktiven ukrainischen KKW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übel - und bescheuert. Wenn da was schiefgeht, trifft es schließlich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Russland oder Weißrussland am heftigsten. Und es ist vollkommen klar, dass man die Schuld international nicht den Ukrainern in die Schuhe schieben oder sonst irgendwie Profit daraus ziehen könnte.

Umgekehrt frage ich mich gerade, was passieren würde, wenn jetzt die Ukraine die UN bittet, die Kontrolle über die Umgebung zu übernehmen "wir sind gerade im Krieg, haben keine extra Ressourcen übrig und die vorgesehenen haben die Russen mitgenommen" ist ein gutes Argument und da keine Kampfhandlungen mehr in der Gegen stattfinden gibt es formell für niemanden einen Grund, sich dagegen zu stellen.
Aber eine entsprechend robustes Mandat würde eben genau diesen Zustand zementieren und so die ukrainische Nordflanke schützen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt frage ich mich gerade, was passieren würde, wenn jetzt die Ukraine die UN bittet, die Kontrolle über die Umgebung zu übernehmen "wir sind gerade im Krieg, haben keine extra Ressourcen übrig und die vorgesehenen haben die Russen mitgenommen" ist ein gutes Argument und da keine Kampfhandlungen mehr in der Gegen stattfinden gibt es formell für niemanden einen Grund, sich dagegen zu stellen.
> Aber eine entsprechend robustes Mandat würde eben genau diesen Zustand zementieren und so die ukrainische Nordflanke schützen.


Interessanter Gedanke, nur habe ich wieder die Befürchtung das sich da wohl irgendwer quer stellen würde...



> Die Ukraine sieht sich gewappnet für heftige Kämpfe mit Russland im Osten des Landes. "Die Ukraine ist bereit für die großen Schlachten", sagte der Berater von Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj, Mychailo Podoljak, am Samstag laut der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax. Die Evakuierungen aus östlichen Gebieten gingen derweil weiter.


Na dann hoffen wir mal das die Ukraine auch wirklich bereit genug ist im Osten gegen eine russische Offensive gegenzuhalten, zumindest soweit, das die russische Armee sich materiell und personell an den Stellungen der Ukrainer ausreichend abnutzt.

Sollte das jetzt im Osten mit der Offensive für die russische Seite genauso ein Debakel werden wie bisher, könnte es durchaus sein das um / nach dem 9 Mai, zum Tag des Sieges über den Faschismus, von russischer Seite ein umlenken stattfinden könnte, zumindest vermuten das ja diverse westliche Experten, das Putin zumindest diesen Sieg im Donbass jetzt braucht, um zum 9 Mai etwas daheim präsentieren zu können, wenn er aber dann nicht mal das vorweisen kann...









						Ukraine sieht sich "bereit für die großen Schlachten" im Osten
					

Die Ukraine sieht sich laut Selenskyj-Berater Podoljak "bereit für die großen Schlachten". Indes geben sich in Kiew westliche Politiker die Klinke in die Hand. "Wir sind bereit zu kämpfen und parallel dazu nach diplomatischen Wegen zu suchen, um diesen Krieg zu beenden", sagte Selenskyj bei...




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Versteht das jemand:



> Der ukrainische Grenzschutz hat seit Beginn des Krieges knapp 2.200 Männer im wehrpflichtigen Alter an der Ausreise gehindert. Männern zwischen 18 und 60 Jahren ist die Ausreise aus der Ukraine seit dem russischen Einmarsch verboten. Offenbar versuchen Männer, auf anderem Wegen aus dem Land zu kommen: "In letzter Zeit gab es auch mehrere Fälle, in denen Leichen von Männern an den Ufern grenznaher Gewässer gefunden wurden", teilte der Grenzschutz mit.


Quelle: 2.200 Wehrpflichtige an Ausreise aus Ukraine gehindert

Warum werden in dem Zusammenhang Leichen genannt? Da wurde doch niemand wegen Fahnenflucht erschossen, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Versteht das jemand:
> 
> 
> Quelle: 2.200 Wehrpflichtige an Ausreise aus Ukraine gehindert
> ...


Weil die scheinbar im wehrfähigen Alter waren und beim versuch auf anderen Wegen das Land zu verlassen umgekommen sind, aber eben in die Statistik der Wehrfähigen fallen.

Wurden aber recht wahrscheinlich dabei eben nicht vom Grenzschutz erschossen, der hat sie halt nur gefunden, wenn sie z.B. irgendwo im Fluss abgesoffen sind und dann ans Ufer gespült wurden.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil die scheinbar im wehrfähigen Alter waren und beim versuch auf anderen Wegen das Land zu verlassen umgekommen sind, aber eben in die Statistik der Wehrfähigen fallen.


Finde ich nur merkwürdig das die "einfach so" bei der Flucht umkommen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das die Ukraine auch wirklich bereit genug ist im Osten gegen eine russische Offensive gegenzuhalten, zumindest soweit, das die russische Armee sich materiell und personell an den Stellungen der Ukrainer ausreichend abnutzt.


Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich nur merkwürdig das die "einfach so" bei der Flucht umkommen.


Bist du schon mal in einem großen Fluss gschwommen, sowas in der Art wie z.B. der Rhein, aber selbst noch etwas kleinere Gewässer?
Strömungen in größeren Gewässern können echt tückisch sein, besonders wenn du kein guter Schwimmer bist und wenn du dann noch mit Klamoten ins Wasser gehst, da überschätzen sehr viele schnell ihre Fähigkeiten und ertrinken dann.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umgekehrt frage ich mich gerade, was passieren würde, wenn jetzt die Ukraine die UN bittet, die Kontrolle über die Umgebung zu übernehmen "wir sind gerade im Krieg, haben keine extra Ressourcen übrig und die vorgesehenen haben die Russen mitgenommen" ist ein gutes Argument und da keine Kampfhandlungen mehr in der Gegen stattfinden gibt es formell für niemanden einen Grund, sich dagegen zu stellen.
> Aber eine entsprechend robustes Mandat würde eben genau diesen Zustand zementieren und so die ukrainische Nordflanke schützen.


Und wer soll dazu bereit sein?
Alles was aus dem Westen kommt, würde Putin gar nicht als UN akzeptieren, sondern als ausschließlichen Feind und ich glaube weniger das die Chinesen oder Inder dazu bereit wären.
Im Zweifel noch die Israelis, aber die haben genug zu hause zu tun und wollen sich da auch so politisch nicht "hereinziehen" lassen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal in einem großen Fluss gschwommen, z.B. sowas wie den Rhein, Strömungen in größeren Gewässern können echt tückisch sein, besonders wenn du kein guter Schwimmer bist und wenn du dann noch mit Klamoten ins Wasser gehst, da überschätzen sehr viele schnell ihre Fähigkeiten und ertrinken dann.


Man bedenke noch dazu, es ist fast noch Winter, wer in einen 4-5 Grad kalten großen Fluss bei den momentanen Außentemperaturen steigt, ohne entsprechendes Equipment hält das nicht lange durch. Auch den besten Schwimmer und durchtrainiertesten Menschen, macht eine Unterkühlung sehr schnell zu schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal in einem großen Fluss gschwommen, sowas in der Art wie z.B. der Rhein?
> Strömungen in größeren Gewässern können echt tückisch sein, besonders wenn du kein guter Schwimmer bist und wenn du dann noch mit Klamoten ins Wasser gehst, da überschätzen sehr viele schnell ihre Fähigkeiten und ertrinken dann.


Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie kalt das Wasser ist.
Der Körper kühlt extrem schnell aus, die Klamotten saugen sich voll Wasser. Die meisten halten keine 4 Minuten in so einer Situation durch.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Putin wirkt nicht wie jemand, der eine geschlossene zweite Ebene hinter sich duldet. Der verhält sich wie ein ganz klassischer Diktator, der alle anderen gegeneinander ausspielt (z.T. durch Beispiele dokumentiert, wie Oligarchen sich am Militär bereichert haben, wie Medien abtrünnig gewordene Oligarchen runtergeputzt haben, wie der Geheimdienst gegen Medien...) mit sich selbst als einzigen gemeinsamen Nenner. Dem jeder loyal sein muss, der was werden will, weil es hinter "Putin" kein "System Russland" gibt, in dem man aufsteigen könnte. Und somit auch keins, dass nach Wegfall von "Putin" übernehmen könnte.


Ich glaube nicht dass es rein garnichts außer Putin gibt, wenn auch unsicher. Hinter Putin, vlt bei der Cheffetage des Geheimdienstes oder eben Militärstab könnte es zumindest Überlegungen geben. Vorallem jetzt, aber bestimmt auch früher, unterhalten sich dort wichtge Leute über die Lage zumindest ist das meine Vermutung nach den Sanktionen von 2014 und jetzt, sprich nach Russlands Cut mit dem Westen. Nicht vorzustellen dass dort alle das wollen nur weilsie Putin nahe stehen.

Ich weiß nicht ob inszeniert oder nicht aber schau dir mal die Gesichter der Generäle an bei den gemeinsamen und gespielten TV Meetings. Man merkt auf Anhieb die Ergebenheit der ranghöchsten Militärs bei diesem Anblick, es ist Angst oder es soll so aussehen, vermutlich um zu signalisieren dass die Generäle und nicht Putin die Schuld für den schlechten Kriegsverlauf tragen. Und Angst mobilisiert im Normalfall Gleichgesinnte ab gewissem Zeitpunkt.

Putin selbst hat Angst und das nicht vorm Westen sondern vor den Eigenen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar erwarten, dass eine Entfernung Putins an der Spitze durch externe Kräfte endet wie im Irak oder Lybien: Zahlreiche Fraktionen würden sich selbst als DER Nachfolger sehen und gegenseitig bekämpfen (nicht zwingend militärisch oder in einem Bürgerkrieg). Wenn er von innen heraus gestürzt wird, ist dagegen klar, wer die neue Macht hat (der, der das hinbekommt), aber die neue Elite muss dabei einen Teil der alten überwinden und wird somit kleiner und frisch geschwächt sein, wenn sie die Macht übernimmt => 0 Chancen, die ja ohnehin geschweiterte alte Linie weiterzuführen, erst recht nicht mit mehr Erfolg.


In der Geschichte haben bereits so Einige gedacht man könne in Russland jemanden von außen auf den Tron setzten, endette nie gut. Einer der größten Wiedersprüche Russlands ist doch eben dass sie einerseits lange Dekaden leiden können unter ihren Herrschen bis sie aufstehen, aber Gnade Gott jemand von außen will das Land reagieren... In der Frage sind wohl alle Russen tief vereinigt.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal in einem großen Fluss gschwommen, sowas in der Art wie z.B. der Rhein, aber selbst noch etwas kleinere Gewässer?
> Strömungen in größeren Gewässern können echt tückisch sein, besonders wenn du kein guter Schwimmer bist und wenn du dann noch mit Klamoten ins Wasser gehst, da überschätzen sehr viele schnell ihre Fähigkeiten und ertrinken dann.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Man bedenke noch dazu, es ist fast noch Winter, wer in einen 4-5 Grad kalten großen Fluss bei den momentanen Außentemperaturen steigt, ohne entsprechendes Equipment hält das nicht lange durch. Auch den besten Schwimmer und durchtrainiertesten Menschen, macht eine Unterkühlung sehr schnell zu schaffen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie kalt das Wasser ist.
> Der Körper kühlt extrem schnell aus, die Klamotten saugen sich voll Wasser. Die meisten halten keine 4 Minuten in so einer Situation durch.


Achso stimmt. Hatte das wohl nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.


----------



## Eckism (10. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal in einem großen Fluss gschwommen, sowas in der Art wie z.B. der Rhein, aber selbst noch etwas kleinere Gewässer?
> Strömungen in größeren Gewässern können echt tückisch sein, besonders wenn du kein guter Schwimmer bist und wenn du dann noch mit Klamoten ins Wasser gehst, da überschätzen sehr viele schnell ihre Fähigkeiten und ertrinken dann.


Zudem ist es nicht gerade Hochsommer...wenn die kalte Brühe die Muskeln lähmt, isses halt blöd zu schwimmen.


----------



## Optiki (10. April 2022)

Die Chinesen beliefern mal schnell noch Serbien und wie es heißt, liefern sie auch noch Bestellungen nach Russland aus.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513155493132443650

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ebenfalls interessant, anscheinend wird bei Drohnenhersteller der Russen die Globalisierung auch sehr groß geschrieben. Die verbauen einfach zahlreichen Teile vom freien Markt, unteranderem Canon Spiegelreflex Kameras oder ein ebenfalls aus Japan stammender Motor für Modellflugzeuge.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513187797984858116

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512523443014672392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wer soll dazu bereit sein?
> Alles was aus dem Westen kommt, würde Putin gar nicht als UN akzeptieren, sondern als ausschließlichen Feind und ich glaube weniger das die Chinesen oder Inder dazu bereit wären.



Wenn die UN ein Mandat raushaut, gibt es da keinen "einen" Ansprechpartner mehr. Da wird die IAEA mit beauftragt und die setzt ganz allgemein auf multinationale Teams (inkl. Russland selbst), gegen die man sich nur schwer wehren kann - ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Akzeptanz Putins in der Ukraine allgemein nicht von Bedeutung ist. Der müsste wenn dann in der UN selbst Zoff abnzetteln.
"Nein, Russland ist verhement dagegen, dass sich irgend ein beliebiger Teil der gesamten restlichen Welt etwas dagegen unternimmt, dass es unmittelbar an der russischen Grenze zu einer halb Europa drohnenden nuklearen Katastrophe kommt" ist aber nicht unbedingt eine Position, mit der man seinen diplomatischen Status verbessert.



> Man bedenke noch dazu, es ist fast noch Winter, wer in einen 4-5 Grad kalten großen Fluss bei den momentanen Außentemperaturen steigt, ohne entsprechendes Equipment hält das nicht lange durch. Auch den besten Schwimmer und durchtrainiertesten Menschen, macht eine Unterkühlung sehr schnell zu schaffen.



Das ist in meinen Augen der naheliegenste Faktor. Die reine Flussbereite (gemäß Ausschlussverfahren kann es eigentlich nur der Bug sein, also maximal 40 m) sollte fast jeder packen. Aber genau das führt zu Fehleinschätzungen und bei um diese Jahreszeit 0-3 °C Wassertemperatur enden dann schon kleine Fehler bei der Vorbereitung, Routenwahl oder dem Umgang mit Gepäck tödlich. Bei 2000 erwischten, illegalen Grenzübertritten würde ich auch eine deutlich fünfstellige Zahl versuchter für möglich halten - da hat man schnell ein paar dabei, die es nicht schaffen und die bloße Angabe "Leichen" passt ja auf jede Anzahl ab 2.




Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, wie kalt das Wasser ist.
> Der Körper kühlt extrem schnell aus, die Klamotten saugen sich voll Wasser. Die meisten halten keine 4 Minuten in so einer Situation durch.



Klamotten? Zumindest nachts (und wenn sonst kommt man ungesehen über Grenzen?) droht immer noch Frost. Wer so blöd ist, mit mehr als Badehose in den Fluss zu springen, der kann auch ein noch so guter Schwimmer sein: Man wird nur seine Leiche finden. Entweder treibend flussabwärts oder festgeforenen im Wald, wenn er seine Kleidung nicht wasserdicht eingepackt nachgezogen hat.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es rein garnichts außer Putin gibt, wenn auch unsicher. Hinter Putin, vlt bei der Cheffetage des Geheimdienstes oder eben Militärstab könnte es zumindest Überlegungen geben.



Genau das sage ich doch: Es gibt nicht EINEN Nachfolger, sondern es gibt viele Fraktionen, die einzeln an einer Machtübernahme arbeiten dürften. Sie bilden dabei aber kein kooperatives System, sondern sind im Gegenteil Rivalen, was eine Fortsetzung der jetzigen, von Putin zusammengehaltenen Führung unmöglich macht.



> Vorallem jetzt, aber bestimmt auch früher, unterhalten sich dort wichtge Leute über die Lage zumindest ist das meine Vermutung



Wenn man die falsche Meinung hat, endet es unter Putin tödlich, wenn man sich mit dem falschen über diese unterhält. Jeder Diktator, der einer bleiben will, bemüht sich darum, dass hinter seinem Rücken keine Verschwörung auf breiter Front möglich ist.



> Putin selbst hat Angst und das nicht vorm Westen sondern vor den Eigenen.



Vor beiden. Aber bei letzteren beruht das auf Gegenseitigkeit.



> In der Geschichte haben bereits so Einige gedacht man könne in Russland jemanden von außen auf den Tron setzten, endette nie gut.



Und nun rate mal, warum sich 2/3 des Absatzes, den du selbst zitiert hast, mit einem Sturz von INNEN beschäftigten?


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das sage ich doch: Es gibt nicht EINEN Nachfolger, sondern es gibt viele Fraktionen, die einzeln an einer Machtübernahme arbeiten dürften. Sie bilden dabei aber kein kooperatives System, sondern sind im Gegenteil Rivalen, was eine Fortsetzung der jetzigen, von Putin zusammengehaltenen Führung unmöglich macht.


Ist auch die Frage, falls es zu einen Umsturz kommen sollte, ob die Atomwaffen-Sperrcodes nicht in die falschen Hände geraten? Weil man hat ja in vielen Beispielen in der Geschichte gesehen hat, das Dikaturen ein Land stabilisieren mit ihrer Schreckensherrschaft. Was würde aber passieren wenn anarchistisch-chaotische Zustände eintreten würden? Dann wäre die Weltsicherheit auch nicht unbedingt größer.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und nun rate mal, warum sich 2/3 des Absatzes, den du selbst zitiert hast, mit einem Sturz von INNEN beschäftigten?


Naja, 1/3 tuets dann aber nicht, das ist viel zu viel Platz für einen Sturz von außen  

Bezog mich auf deinen Irak-Vergleich der ne US treue Regierung hat. Falls ich dich richtig verstanden hab so ein Szenario wär auch in Russland möglich?, bin ich da sehr skeptisch. Ich meine auch wenn Putin Platz macht hinterlässt er eine dem Westen so feindliche Hinterlassenschaft dass man sich drauf einstellen muss.


----------



## Optiki (10. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage mal eine Einschätzung des italienischen Militärs gelesen, welche davon ausgehen, dass viele der Piloten aus Syrien die Luftangriffe fliegen werden, welcher dort bereits sehr viel Erfahrung sammeln konnten. Wenn es dann wirklich zum großen Vorstoß im Osten kommt, wird das ein starker Vorteil für die Russen sein, weil dort auch nur Felder mit ein paar "Hecken" sind.



Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Stützpunkt  in Woronesch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Stützpunkt in Woronesch:


"Age restricted adult content"
Ohne Account wird das nichts und bei der Würstchenbude registriert man sich nicht.



Optiki schrieb:


> Die verbauen einfach zahlreichen Teile vom freien Markt, unteranderem Canon Spiegelreflex Kameras


"Früher" kam soetwas aus dem RGW, genauer Jena.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bezog mich auf deinen Irak-Vergleich der ne US treue Regierung hat.


Der Irak hat eine US treue Regierung? Was?
Klang nach der Tötung des iranischen Generals etwas anders.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Irak hat eine US treue Regierung? Was?
> Klang nach der Tötung des iranischen Generals etwas anders.


Ist ja nicht grade so dass Hussein von den Toten auferstanden ist um iranische Genis zu töten.

Nach dem Irakkrieg hatte man eine US freundl Regierung nur das ist Sache.


----------



## Optiki (10. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> "Age restricted adult content"
> Ohne Account wird das nichts und bei der Würstchenbude registriert man sich nicht.


Ich habe mal ein Screenshot gemacht und diesen für den Link eingefügt.


Poulton schrieb:


> "Früher" kam soetwas aus dem RGW, genauer Jena.


Tja die Welt dreht sich weiter und alles verändert sich.
Ich finde des halt lustig, wie die Russen, die sonst alles so verteufeln sich bei ihren Drohen so Abhängig machen. Ist genau so Lustig, wie deren TV Hetzer die vom Sieg über Europa schreien, aber vor einem iPad Pro, iMac sitzen und dazu ein aktuelles iPhone haben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nach dem Irakkrieg hatte man eine US freundl Regierung nur das ist Sache.


Freundlich unterschreibe ich. Treu nicht.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Der Irak war destabilisiert nachdem man den neue Regierung das Land überlassen hatte.
Dadurch ist doch der IS entstanden.
In anderen Diktakturen hat es das auch schon gegeben.
Und wenn es in Russland  einen Aufstand gibt und viele verschiedene Gruppierungen an die Macht wollen, könnte es auch chaotisch und gefährlich werden.

Eine Diktatur ist schrecklich, aber kann ein Land durch eiserne Hand und eben Angst und Schrecken, zusammenhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nach dem Irakkrieg hatte man eine US freundl Regierung nur das ist Sache.


Man sollte aber auch bitte die "Umstände" kennen, das einordnen und differenzieren!
Der Irak hatte dehalb eine "US freundliche" Regierung, weil durch die schiitische Mehrheit im Irak, eben eine Schiitische Regierung gewählt wurde, die die USA als Befreier sahen, denn die schiitische Bevölkerungsmehrheit im Irak wurde Jahrzehnte von Saddams sunitischer Minderheitsgesellschaft gnadenlos unterdrückt.
Übrigens hat es den USA überhaupt nicht geholfen, sondern diese Teilung der Gesellschaft, und die Revanche die die Schiiten nach jahrzehntelanger Unterdrückung an den Suniten ausübten, führte zu diesem ultra schwachen Irak, den der IS fast dominiert hätte, und die sehr große Autonomie der Kurden begünstigte.
Das war bestimmt nicht im Interesse der USA, hätte man sich aber vorher an zwei Fingern ausrechnen können.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Irak hatte dehalb eine "US freundliche" Regierung, weil durch die schiitische Mehrheit im Irak, eben eine Schiitische Regierung gewählt wurde, die die USA als Befreier sahen, denn die schiitische Bevölkerungsmehrheit im Irak wurde Jahrzehnte von Saddams sunitischer Minderheitsgesellschaft gnadenlos unterdrückt.


China ist auch so ein Beispiel wo Minderheiten unterdrückt werden.
Ich ja auch quasi eine Diktatur welche nur marktliberaler ist.

Und das ist das was ich meine... wenn es in Diktaturen zu einen Regimewechsel oder zu einer Auflösung des Systems kommt und man versucht es demokratisch zu ersetzen, kann der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen.

Deutschland ist meines Wissens  bisher auch das einzige Beispiel wo das funktioniert hat.

In Russland wird niemand von aussen eingreifen bzw direkt in das Land tragen... da muß die Revolution von innen kommen. Aber wie gesagt... wenn es da viele unterschiedliche Interessengruppen gibt, könnte es nach einen Sturz des Systems unübersichtlich und instabil werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Tja die Welt dreht sich weiter und alles verändert sich.
> Ich finde des halt lustig, wie die Russen, die sonst alles so verteufeln sich bei ihren Drohen so Abhängig machen. Ist genau so Lustig, wie deren TV Hetzer die vom Sieg über Europa schreien, aber vor einem iPad Pro, iMac sitzen und dazu ein aktuelles iPhone haben.



Mag lustig sein, ist aber im Grunde nicht neu.
Es ist egal in welches autokratische Regime auf der Welt und in der Geschichte du schaust, es ist überall so das die eigene Größe / Überlegenheit proklamiert wird, man hinterum aber mindestens bei den Luxusgütern, oft genug aber auch anderen Waren, vom selbstgewählten Feindbild konsumiert / abhängig ist.

Und seit der Globalisierung nach dem Ende des Kalten Krieges hat sich das nur noch verstärkt.
Kein Land ist heute, außer evt. einige sehr wenige, wie vielleicht China so halbwegs, noch ohne umfangreiche Importe über längere Zeit autark, ohne massive Einschränkungen, funktionsfähig, selbst bei der Rüstungsindustrie.

Dazu werden inzwischen einfach zu viele komplexe Baugruppen in moderner- / präzisions- / Feintechnik benötigt, die man oft selbst gar nicht mehr produziert und / oder die unter normalen Umständen, in konkurenzfähiger wirtschaftlicher Qualität, auch gar nicht mehr hergestellt werden könnten, ohne entsprechende Betriebe permanent von staatlicher Seite stark zu subventionieren.

Russland bildet da halt im Endeffekt keine Ausnahme, weder bei seinen Eliten, noch bei seiner Wirtschaft und eben inzwischen auch in großen Teilen seiner Rüstungsproduktion nicht mehr.



RyzA schrieb:


> Deutschland ist meines Wissens  bisher auch das einzige Beispiel wo das funktioniert hat.



Deutschland ist aber mehr oder weniger auch ein Sonderfall, da es bereits zu Kaiserzeiten eine Parlamentskultur gab, auch wenn diese damals weitestgehend machtlos war, zudem war die westlich orientierte gesellschaftliche und politische Sozialisation in Deutschland ebenso vorhanden, zudem war das Land über 40 Jahre besetzt und unter gewisser politischer Beobachtung.

Weiterhin hat sicherlich auch der Umstand begünstigend dazu beigetragen das Deutschland halt auch wirtschaftlich damals zu jeder Zeit bereits ein starker Staat war, man den Fehler von Versailles '45 nicht wiederholte und es intern auch nicht so starke gesellschaftliche Spannungen / Verwerfungen gab, wie z.B. im Irak, Lybien, oder Afghanistan, nennenswerte Faktoren für ein gelingen.

Kurz um, im Fall von Deutschland waren halt sehr viele günstige Faktoren vorhanden, die ein gelingen solch einer Transformation, hin zu einer funktionierenden parlamentarischen Demokratie, begünstigt haben.

In vielen anderen Fällen sind die halt nicht gegeben und ist es somit wesentlich schwerer so eine Transformation zu vollziehen, besonders wenn man nicht bereit ist sich dort dann eben auch über mehrere Jahrzehnte finanziell, militärisch und politisch engagieren zu wollen.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ist genau so Lustig, wie deren TV Hetzer die vom Sieg über Europa schreien,


Und gleichzeitig noch Mussolini und den italienischen Faschismus beklatschen und Lobgesänge anstimmen.



Optiki schrieb:


> aber vor einem iPad Pro, iMac sitzen und dazu ein aktuelles iPhone haben.


In Langley freut man sich.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> auch wenn diese damals weitestgehend machtlos war


Haushaltsrecht würde ich nicht wirklich weitergehend machtlos nennen auch wenn natürlich einiges gefehlt hat.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

> Mit der Umgliederung der russischen Einheiten ist in der Ukraine nach offizieller Darstellung weder Ruhe noch Stabilität eingekehrt. »Die russische Armee arbeitet weiter an ihrem Minimalplan Ostukraine«, sagte die stellvertretende Verteidigungsministerin Hanna Maljar in der Nacht zum Montag, wie die Agentur Unian berichtete.
> 
> Der Generalstab der ukrainischen Armee erwartet unterdessen in Kürze einen neuen Vorstoß der russischen Streitkräfte zur vollständigen Eroberung der Ostukraine. Dazu würden aktuell neue Truppen aus anderen Landesteilen Russlands an die Grenzen herangeführt. Daneben würden zerschlagene russische Einheiten mit neuem Personal aufgefüllt. Die Schwerpunkte der nächsten russischen Angriffe seien bei Charkiw und Slowjansk zu erwarten, hieß es.


und



> Der Machthaber der russischen Teilrepublik Tschetschenien, Ramsan Kadyrow, droht mit weiteren Angriffen auf ukrainische Städte. »Es wird eine Offensive geben... nicht nur auf Mariupol, sondern auch auf andere Orte, Städte und Dörfer«, sagt er in einem Video, das in der Nacht zu Montag auf seinem Telegramm-Kanal veröffentlicht wurde. Erst werde man Luhansk und Donezk »vollständig befreien«, danach Kiew und alle anderen Städte einnehmen.


Quelle: Drohungen von Putins »Bluthund«

Hoffentlich hält das ukrainische Militär  den Angriffen stand.


----------



## compisucher (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Drohungen von Putins »Bluthund«
> Hoffentlich hält das ukrainische Militär  den Angriffen stand.


Na ja, in diesem Punkt fällt  "der Westen" auf Russenpropaganda rein...
Denn:
Angeblich ist der Typ mit ca. 10.000 Mann in der Ukraine = einer ganzen Division.
WENN die so gut wären, hätten die längst Kiew eingenommen - haben sie aber nicht.

Vermutlich sind die sogar so schlecht, dass man die nur in der II. Reihe hinter den russischen Hauptkamptruppen zur Terrorisierung der Zivilbevölkerung einsetzen kann.

Ist eben wie immer bei solchen Truppen, egal ob früher SS oder dann RoteKhmer oder weiss der Teufel wer...
Die Angst vor denen ruht primär im Umgang mit der Zivilbevölkerung und nicht deren Kampfkraft gegen reguläre Truppen.
Der Spruch "großes Maul und nix dahinter" kommt nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

@compisucher : Mein Satz bezog sich nicht nur auf die Tschetschenen. Sondern auf das gesamte russische Militär. 

Ein Teil der  Kadyrowzy hat wohl schon mal "die Hucke voll" bekommen:



> Im Februar 2022, nach dem Beginn des russischen Überfalls auf die Ukraine, schickte Kadyrow einen Teil seiner Kadyrowzy mit dem Auftrag in die Ukraine, den ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj zu töten. Diese Einheit wurde laut Oleksij Danilow von ukrainischen Sicherheitskräften eliminiert.


Quelle: Ramsan Achmatowitsch Kadyrow

*Edit:* Sehr tragisch




> Die Einheiten der ukrainischen Streitkräfte im belagerten Mariupol erwarten ihre Niederlage in der heutigen Nacht. Das teilte die 36. Marinebrigade auf Facebook mit.  Sie berichtete von einer totalen Isolation vom Rest des Landes und anderen militärischen Einheiten.
> 
> "Seit 47 Tagen verteidigen wir Mariupol. Wir wurden aus Flugzeugen bombardiert, mit Artillerie, aus Panzern und anderen Feuerwaffen beschossen", schrieben die Marineinfanteristen. Seit Kriegsbeginn habe es nur eine Munitionslieferung gegeben, Ankündigungen der Militärführung, die Blockade zu durchbrechen, seien folgenlos geblieben.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Selenskyj befürchtet Zehntausende Tote in Mariupol


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2022)

Ich hoffe die Russen bekommen einen Kampf geboten gegen den sich Verdun anfühlt wie ein Kindergeburtstag.

Unsere OSINT Freunde kommen gar nicht hinterher mit den russischen Verlusten.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513278125689483267

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2022)

Zumindest eine erste gute Meldung aus Tschernobyl: https://www.iaea.org/newscenter/pre...tor-general-statement-on-situation-in-ukraine


> Ukraine informed the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) today that it had carried out the first staff rotation at the Chornobyl Nuclear Power Plant (NPP) in three weeks and only the second since late February when Russian forces seized the site, Director General Rafael Mariano Grossi said.


----------



## Optiki (11. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Russen bekommen einen Kampf geboten gegen den sich Verdun anfühlt wie ein Kindergeburtstag.
> 
> Unsere OSINT Freunde kommen gar nicht hinterher mit den russischen Verlusten.


Die Russen machen halt wieder da weiter, wo sie zuletzt aufgehört haben, sinnlos Material und Männer verschleißen. 
Während sie hinter der Grenze massiv Material für den großen Schlag sammeln, dürfen ein paar Soldaten ihr Leben opfern, inklusive  Panzer oder gepanzertem Fahrzeugen. Laut Aussagen von der Front, sind viele weiterhin mit offener Kommunikation unterwegs, versuchen teilweise über 10 mal die selbe Stellung einzunehmen und in der Nacht sind zum großen Teil ohne Nachtsicht unterwegs. Laut gefundenen Dokumenten, stecken die mittlerweile auch  Leute ohne große Kampferfahrung in ihre BTRs. 

Was  bei der der Auflistung des verlorenen Materials zu  beachten ist, es gibt auch deutlich mehr Aufnahmen von der Ukrainischen Seite. Die Ukraine hat zum Beispiel am Anfang des Krieges, extrem viel Material verloren, weil sie einfach überrannt wurden. Gerade in und um Mariupol ist quasi Alles, den Russen in die Hände gefallen, einige Sachen sind bildlich erst vor ein paar Tagen in einem Video des russischen Staats Fernsehens wieder aufgetaucht. Ungeachtet dessen, ist es eine erstaunliche Leistung der ukrainischen Einheiten.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Gerade in und um Mariupol ist quasi Alles, den Russen in die Hände gefallen, einige Sachen sind bildlich erst vor ein paar Tagen in einem Video des russischen Staats Fernsehens wieder aufgetaucht. Ungeachtet dessen, ist es eine erstaunliche Leistung der ukrainischen Einheiten.


Nur wird Mariupol wohl leider nicht mehr zu halten sein.


----------



## Optiki (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur wird Mariupol wohl leider nicht mehr zu halten sein.


Die Aussage verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht so ganz, mir ging es um die Auslistung von Material, welches verloren oder zerstört wird. Da habe ich Mariupol als Beispiel gebracht, wo die Ukraine sehr viel verloren hat, aber es kaum Aufnahmen gibt. 

Wie es heißt, sollen die Russen jetzt mit chemischen Waffen, gegen die letzten verbliebenen Soldaten vorgehen, da diese sich in den Stahlwerken verschanzt haben


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Aussage verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht so ganz, mir ging es um die Auslistung von Material, welches verloren oder zerstört wird. Da habe ich Mariupol als Beispiel gebracht, wo die Ukraine sehr viel verloren hat, aber es kaum Aufnahmen gibt.


Ich dachte dein letzter Satz, bezog sich auf die Widerstandskraft, der ukrainischen Einheiten in Mariupol:



Optiki schrieb:


> Ungeachtet dessen, ist es eine erstaunliche Leistung der ukrainischen Einheiten.





> Wie es heißt, sollen die Russen jetzt mit chemischen Waffen, gegen die letzten verbliebenen Soldaten vorgehen, da diese sich in den Stahlwerken verschanzt haben


Mir tun die ukrainischen Soldaten dort leid. Ich hatte ja auch schon weiter oben was aus einen Artikel gepostet. Wenn das so stimmt, wurden sie von der ukrainischen Führung im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Optiki (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich dachte dein letzter Satz, bezog sich auf die Widerstandskraft, der ukrainischen Einheiten in Mariupol:


Ich wollte halt den Erfolg der Ukraine nicht so runter machen und trotzdem ein bisschen "Kritik" an dieser Betrachtung bringen. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Mir tun die ukrainischen Soldaten dort leid. Ich hatte ja auch schon weiter oben was aus einen Artikel gepostet. Wenn das so stimmt, wurden sie von der ukrainischen Führung im Stich gelassen.


Mir tun alle Menschen in der Stadt leid, außer die  Eindringlinge.
Den Artikel hatte ich gesehen und es schwierig zu beurteilen, weil hier Aussage gegen Aussage steht. Diesem Post auf Facebook stehen Aussagen der Ukraine gegenüber. Angeblich wurde der Account gehackt und sie stehen die ganze Zeit mit denen im Kontakt, jedoch möchten sie darüber keine weiteren Angaben machen. Was für mich für Kontakt spricht, sind die Helis die ich schon mal angesprochen habe, welche  wohl dorthin geflogen sind, diese Story wurde erst nur von den Russen verbreitet, inklusive dem Bild eines abgestürzten Helis. Mittlerweile geben es die Ukrainer auch zu, jedoch können sie das jetzt nicht mehr machen, da es aufgeflogen ist. Ein weiterer Punkt, welcher für den Austausch spricht, sind die regelmäßigen Asov Videos, laut diese sind diese noch Angriffsfähig, jedoch verschiebt sich alles Richtung Küste. Diese Videos müssen es ja auch an die Außenwelt schaffen und irgendwo her muss die Munition kommen. 

Unabhängig davon, sollte allen Soldaten dort klar sein, wie ausweglos die Situation ist, die Ukraine kann es nicht leisten, einen Angriff zu starten, neben dem Risiko der Einkesselung, besteht massive Gefahr durch die Schiffe auf dem Meer und die Raketen auf der Krim.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

> In Moskau ist das Gespräch zwischen dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin mit dem österreichischen Bundeskanzler Karl Nehammer zum Krieg in der Ukraine beendet. Das teilte das österreichische Bundeskanzleramt mit. Das Treffen in Putins Residenz in Nowo-Ogarjowo im Moskauer Gebiet dauerte etwa eine Stunde.
> 
> Die wichtigste Botschaft des Bundeskanzlers an den russischen Präsidenten sei gewesen, dass dieser Krieg aufhören müsse, denn im Krieg gebe es auf beiden Seiten nur Verlierer, so das Kanzleramt. "Das Gespräch mit Präsident Putin war sehr direkt, offen und hart“, sagt der Kanzler laut Mitteilung. Er habe die Kriegsversbrechen in Butscha und anderen Orten angesprochen und betont, dass all jene, die dafür verantwortlich sind, zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen seien.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Nehammer: Gespräch mit Putin war "sehr direkt, offen und hart"

Putin lässt sich von nichts und niemanden von seinen Kurs abhalten. Er will bis zum 9.Mai den Osten und Süden der Ukraine komplett besetzen lassen. Und das dann als Erfolg verkaufen. Passend zum russischen Nationalfeiertag.
Die nächsten Wochen werden sehr hart werden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Sehr tragisch
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Selenskyj befürchtet Zehntausende Tote in Mariupol


Russland hat angeblich chemische Waffen gegen die Militärs dort eingesetzt oder vorhat einzusetzen. Sie wollen nicht darein, weil sie das Vorhaben als zu verlustreich betrachten. Sie wollen die Azovbrigade ausräuchern.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Russland hat angeblich chemische Waffen gegen die Militärs dort eingesetzt oder vorhat einzusetzen. Sie wollen nicht darein, weil sie das Vorhaben als zu verlustreich betrachten.


Was ein weiteres Kriegsverbrechen wäre.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie wollen die Azovbrigade ausräuchern.


Sicher das nur die sich dort befinden? Nach meinen Kenntnisstand sind dort auch "normale" ukrainische Soldaten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ein weiteres Kriegsverbrechen wäre.
> 
> 
> Sicher das nur die sich dort befinden? Nach meinen Kenntnisstand sind dort auch "normale" ukrainische Soldaten.


Ja zu beidem, gerade eine Meldung von einem Azov-Mitglied über Telegram, dass chemische Waffen gegen sie eingesetzt wurden.
edit: Hier ist die Übersetzung der Meldung
„WARNING!!! About an hour ago, Russian occupation forces used a poisonous substance of unknown origin against Ukrainian military and civilians in the city of Mariupol, which was dropped from an enemy UAV. The victims have respiratory failure, vestibulo-atactic syndrome. The consequences of using an unknown substance are being clarified.“

Das ist nicht bestätigt, könnte genauso gut Propaganda sein.
edit2:








						DPR Militia hints at possible use of chemical weapons in Mariupol's Azovstal steel plant
					

The Deputy head of Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) Militia hinted at the use of chemical weapons usage in Mariupol's Azovstal Steel Plant.




					www.republicworld.com
				



Das wurde angedeutet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja, 1/3 tuets dann aber nicht, das ist viel zu viel Platz für einen Sturz von außen
> 
> Bezog mich auf deinen Irak-Vergleich der ne US treue Regierung hat. Falls ich dich richtig verstanden hab so ein Szenario wär auch in Russland möglich?, bin ich da sehr skeptisch. Ich meine auch wenn Putin Platz macht hinterlässt er eine dem Westen so feindliche Hinterlassenschaft dass man sich drauf einstellen muss.



Den Irak habe ich angesprochen für die grundsätzliche Überlegung "was ist, wenn ein Diktator plötzlich weg ist?". Da wurde nämlich, wie in auch nahezu allen anderen Fällen, deutlich, dass Leute wie Putin, Gaddafi oder eben Saddam nicht vorsorgen und ein B-Team vorbereiten, dass nach ihrem eigenen Verschwinden die Linie fortführt. Zumindest solange nicht, bis sie eigene Erben als (seien es geistige oder biologische) als expliten Nachfolger einsetzen können (siehe die Kims), worauf es aber im Falle Putin keinerlei Hinweise gibt.

Die Frage, wie Putin überhaupt aus dem Amt verschwinden könnte, habe ich nicht aus dem Irak abgeleitet, sondern als Kontrast vorgestellt: Bedingung wäre, dass von den zahlreichen bislang durch Putin unterdrückten Akteueren eine genug Kraft für einen Sturz erlangt. Dann würde ein Teil des bisherigen Apparats, schwächer als es Putin bis letztes Jahr war, gegen den Rest kämpfen und zwar gewinnen, aber natürlich noch geschwächter aus dem Kampf hervorgehen. Eine derartige Regierung hätte keine Möglichkeit, Putins Aggressionen fortzuführen, sondern müsste versuchen, möglichst viele Baustellen gütig zu klären.




RyzA schrieb:


> Deutschland ist meines Wissens  bisher auch das einzige Beispiel wo das funktioniert hat.



Beim zweiten Mal. Als man richtig viel Geld reingebuttert hat, um dritten auf der Nase herumzutanzen.

Als man Deutschland dagegen das erste Mal besiegt und dann sich selbst überlassen hat, hat ein Österreicher State Building betrieben.




RyzA schrieb:


> Mir tun die ukrainischen Soldaten dort leid. Ich hatte ja auch schon weiter oben was aus einen Artikel gepostet. Wenn das so stimmt, wurden sie von der ukrainischen Führung im Stich gelassen.



Sie sind seit langem eingekesselt und die ukrainische Armee hat bislang nicht die Kraft, diesen Kessel zu durchbrechen oder die Möglichkeit, aus der Luft Unterstützung reinzubringen. Die Verteidiger Mariupols können einem leidtun, ja, und man muss ihnen unglaublich dankbar für das geleistete haben, ja. Aber im Prinzip steht schon seit Wochen fest, dass es für sie nur die heimliche Flucht oder den Heldentod gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Mal. Als man richtig viel Geld reingebuttert hat, um dritten auf der Nase herumzutanzen.
> 
> Als man Deutschland dagegen das erste Mal besiegt und dann sich selbst überlassen hat, hat ein Österreicher State Building betrieben.


Das Problem war, meiner Meinung nach, beim ersten mal nicht zwingend das Deutschland da bzgl. Gestaltung und Strukturierung seiner Demokratie alleine gelassen wurde, sondern die Bedinungen unter denen man dabei alleine gelassen wurde, als faktisch alleiniger Sündenbock für den vergangenen Krieg, mit nicht unerheblichen Gebietsverlusten, inkl. aller Kolonien, absurden Reperationen, völliger öffentlicher Demütigung der erst sehr jungen demokratischen Regierung während der Friedensverhandlungen und im Grunde nahezu in vollen Umfang kastrierten Militär (das in der Konzeption nicht mal mehr verteidigungsfähig gewesen ist).

Wären nach dem Ende des WW1 die Kriegsparteien gesichtswahrender auseinandergegangen (wie es die USA ja wollten, aber England und Frankreich vehement ablehnten), hätte der erste ernsthafte Demokratieversuch in Deutschland sicherlich nicht zwingend 14 Jahre später in einem größenwahnsinnigen Autokraten aus Linz enden müssen.

So aber wie man Deutschland da abgefertigt hatte war es im Grunde durchaus absehbar das dies lange anhaltendes böses Blut und den Wunsch nach Revanche geben würde, was Hitler und andere Rechte Antidemokraten, sowie Monarchisten, auch immer wieder für sich genutzt und befeuert haben, zusammen mit der durch u.a. eben die hohen Reperationen lange am Boden liegenden Wirtschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So aber wie man Deutschland da abgefertigt hatte war es im Grunde durchaus absehbar das dies lange anhaltendes böses Blut und den Wunsch nach Revanche geben würde, was Hitler und andere Rechte Antidemokraten, sowie Monarchisten, auch immer wieder für sich genutzt und befeuert haben, zusammen mit der durch u.a. eben die hohen Reperationen lange am Boden liegenden Wirtschaft.


Die Theorie kann man verfolgen, aber ich würde sie nicht bevorzugen.
Italien hat gesiegt und wurde unter anderem durch die Folgen des Krieges ein faschistischer Staat.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Theorie kann man verfolgen, aber ich würde sie nicht bevorzugen.
> Italien hat gesiegt und wurde unter anderem durch die Folgen des Krieges ein faschistischer Staat.


Ja Italien mag zwar formell auf der Seite der Sieger gestanden haben, aber die bei einen Sieg ihnen zugesicherten Gebiete haben sie im Anschluss trotzdem nie bekommen.
Im Grunde hat Italien also einen nicht kleinen Blutzoll für im Grunde nichts gelassen und viele Italiener haben daher auch nicht wirklich verstanden wofür sie in diesen Krieg eigentlich ihr Leben und das ihrer Söhne gegeben haben.
Musolini war einer von denen die vom Ergebnis "entäuscht" waren und den Traum von alter italienischer / römischer Größe gab es ja eh schon länger in Italien, welchen Musolini den Italienern dann auch versprochen hat umzusetzen, genauso wie Hitler den Deutschen auch Revanche und alte & neue Größe für die Schmach des WW1 versprochen hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja Italien mag zwar formell auf der Seite der Sieger gestanden haben


Wer hat in diesem Krieg denn seinen Willen bekommen?
Maximal die USA und Japan.
Auch Frankreich war unglaublich enttäuscht vom Ausgang des Krieges weil der
Ausgang des Krieges Deutschland langfristig gestärkt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So aber wie man Deutschland da abgefertigt hatte war es im Grunde durchaus absehbar das dies lange anhaltendes böses Blut und den Wunsch nach Revanche geben würde, was Hitler und andere Rechte Antidemokraten, sowie Monarchisten, auch immer wieder für sich genutzt und befeuert haben, zusammen mit der durch u.a. eben die hohen Reperationen lange am Boden liegenden Wirtschaft.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Theorie kann man verfolgen, aber ich würde sie nicht bevorzugen.
> Italien hat gesiegt und wurde unter anderem durch die Folgen des Krieges ein faschistischer Staat.


Beide Argumente haben etwas für sich, was m.A. nach vergessen wird ist der Tod von Ebert und Streseman!
Die Demokratie hatte keine (An)Führer mehr, jedenfalls niemand der charismatisch oder charakterlich aufgefallen wäre, um Leute mitzureißen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hat in diesem Krieg denn seinen Willen bekommen?
> Maximal die USA und Japan.
> Auch Frankreich war unglaublich enttäuscht vom Ausgang des Krieges weil der
> *Ausgang des Krieges Deutschland langfristig gestärkt hat.*


Ich halte diese linken Think Thank Erklärungen nach wie vor für Schwachsinn, mich haben bisher nie diese vorgeschobenen Argumente aus der ex post Perspektive der 1970er und 1980er Jahre überzeugt, dass sie den Menschen in den 1920er und Anfang der 1930er Jahre hätten einleuchten müssen.
Die Menschen in Deutschland nahmen einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied ihrer Lebensverhältnisse und ihres Lebensstandards in den 1920er Jahren gegenüber dem Kaiserreich war, Hyper Inflation, Hungersnöte, Wirtschaftskrisen, Hyper Arbeitslosigkeit, das war zum großen Teil ihr Alltag.


Was mir schon die ganze Zeit bei seinen Interviews und Einlassungen bei Talkshows aufgefallen ist, anscheinend die neue 5. Kolonne Moskaus.








						Melnyk erzürnt über Ex-Merkel-Berater: „Putinversteher forever“ - WELT
					

Der frühere Brigadegeneral Erich Vad hatte in einem Interview suggeriert, der russische Angriff auf eine Geburtsklinik in der Ukraine sei ein Versehen gewesen. Der ukrainische Botschafter Andrij Melnyk widerspricht mit deutlichen Worten.




					www.welt.de
				




Was er komischerweise immer auslässt bei seinen Erklärungen sind die *Konsequenzen* für die Ukraine, Herr Vad wünscht sich "Minsk III" und ihm ist die Ukraine, ihre Menschen, und ihre territoriale Unversehrtheit scheiß egal, Hauptsache die Russen oder eher Putin können ihr Gesicht waren. Einfach widerlich der Mann.


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem war, meiner Meinung nach, beim ersten mal nicht zwingend das Deutschland da bzgl. Gestaltung und Strukturierung seiner Demokratie alleine gelassen wurde, sondern die Bedinungen unter denen man dabei alleine gelassen wurde, als faktisch alleiniger Sündenbock für den vergangenen Krieg, mit nicht unerheblichen Gebietsverlusten, inkl. aller Kolonien, absurden Reperationen, völliger öffentlicher Demütigung der erst sehr jungen demokratischen Regierung während der Friedensverhandlungen und im Grunde nahezu in vollen Umfang kastrierten Militär (das in der Konzeption nicht mal mehr verteidigungsfähig gewesen ist).
> 
> Wären nach dem Ende des WW1 die Kriegsparteien gesichtswahrender auseinandergegangen (wie es die USA ja wollten, aber England und Frankreich vehement ablehnten), hätte der erste ernsthafte Demokratieversuch in Deutschland sicherlich nicht zwingend 14 Jahre später in einem größenwahnsinnigen Autokraten aus Linz enden müssen.
> 
> So aber wie man Deutschland da abgefertigt hatte war es im Grunde durchaus absehbar das dies lange anhaltendes böses Blut und den Wunsch nach Revanche geben würde, was Hitler und andere Rechte Antidemokraten, sowie Monarchisten, auch immer wieder für sich genutzt und befeuert haben, zusammen mit der durch u.a. eben die hohen Reperationen lange am Boden liegenden Wirtschaft.


Inhaltlich/historisch bin ich da bei dir.
Allerdings klingt es schon ein wenig so, als wäre überhaupt kein Weg an Gröfaz vorbeigegangen und nur die Anderen sind Schuld.

Ein Teil der Wahrheit ist aber auch der, dass die damalige Weltwirtschaftskrise den redlichen Bemühungen der Demokraten per se einen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hatten und in meinen Augen viel wichtiger, ein Großteil der Elite wie auch des Volkes immer noch dem Kaiserreich hinterherjammerten und wieder eine Führungsfigur wollten.

Die zweifellosen Vorteile/Möglichkeiten einer Demokratie kamen nie wirklich vollinhaltlich beim Volk an.

Die Vollkatastrophe Gröfaz alleinig auf einen "ungerechten" Friedensvertrag zu schieben, sehe ich als zu vereinfachend an und greift letztlich die "Dolchstoßlegende" in anderen Worten/in anderem Kontext auf.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein Teil der Wahrheit ist aber auch der, dass die damalige Weltwirtschaftskrise den redlichen Bemühungen der Demokraten per se einen gewaltigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hatten und in meinen Augen viel wichtiger, ein Großteil der Elite wie auch des Volkes immer noch dem Kaiserreich hinterherjammerten und wieder eine Führungsfigur wollten.


Dazu war das Angebot eines Hauptschuldigen (Juden), natürlich sehr verlockend, wie wir heute wieder sehen, ist ja die Opferrolle ein bestimmtes Muster und durchaus nicht unbedingt bei allen unbeliebt.
Bei Deutschland kam halt noch die Reparationen, der Ruhrkampf und aus beidem folgend die Hyperinflation dazu, nicht vergessen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Vollkatastrophe Gröfaz alleinig auf einen "ungerechten" Friedensvertrag zu schieben, sehe ich als zu vereinfachend an und greift letztlich die "Dolchstoßlegende" in anderen Worten/in anderem Kontext auf.


Das wollte ich damit sicherlich nicht ausdrücken, nur das die Auswirkungen des Friedensvertrages eben eine gewaltige Last auf den Schultern der ungefestigten Demokratie waren, aber natürlich spielten dafür das Hitler letztlich an die Macht gelangen konnte auch noch andere / weitere Faktoren eine Rolle (wie unter anderen auch die Weltwirtschaftskrise und ihre Auswirkungen und die in Teilen auch sehr bewusst beständig durch die Faschisten & auch Monarchisten geschürte Angst gegen Linke Demokraten, Sozialisten und die Kommunisten) und ist das nicht alleine das Ergebnis des verlorenen WW1, welcher aber zweifelsfrei eben auch einen nicht nur unerwähenswerten Anteil daran trägt.


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

d'accord


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> was m.A. nach vergessen wird ist der Tod von Ebert und Streseman!


Wurde nicht vergessen hat mMn. wenig mit dem hier gewählten Argumentationsweg zu tun.
Ja im Gesamtbild ist es wichtig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Menschen in Deutschland nahmen einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied ihrer Lebensverhältnisse und ihres Lebensstandards in den 1920er Jahren gegenüber dem Kaiserreich war, Hyper Inflation, Hungersnöte, Wirtschaftskrisen, Hyper Arbeitslosigkeit, das war zum großen Teil ihr Alltag.


War kein Vorwurf, aber die Franzosen haben es erkannt.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2022)

Ähem...

Im Titel steht was von "*Ukraine*" und _aktuell_...


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Ok Ok,

Ich rücke hiermit wieder Herrn Vad und seine Aussagen plus Artikel aus meinem Post 9127 in den Vordergrund.
Für mich ist diese Argumentation nach den 6 Wochen Krieg absolut unhaltbar und mittlerweile die 5. Kolonne Moskaus.
Es spielt den Russen voll in die Hand und es zeigt auch das anscheinend Militärs und Generäle mit dem zerbrechen ihres Weltbildes nicht klarkommen oder einfach russophil sind.


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ähem...
> 
> Im Titel steht was von "*Ukraine*" und _aktuell_...


Der Kontext passt insofern, als dass ein historischer Vergleich zur Entwicklung einer Diktatur (faktisch ist Russland eine solche) gezogen wird. Die offensichtlichen imperialistischen und revisionistischen Ansichten Putins unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich von der Gedankenwelt eines Gröfaz.

Es ist allerdings richtig, dass der Ausflug an der Stelle wieder abgebrochen werden kann, da ganz offensichtlich eine übereinstimmende Meinung bzgl. der Ursachen vorliegt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. April 2022)

Ukrainische Soldaten über die Situation in Mariupol aus erster Hand (keine Sorge, es gibt keine Bilder von Toten):


			https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2022/04/12/6425833533753347285/640x360_MP4_6425833533753347285.mp4
		

Sie sagen auch über die mutmaßliche Attacke mit chemischen Waffen aus.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Putin zeigt sich weiter siegesgewiss und meint er hätte keine andere Wahl gehabt:

Wladimir Putin erwartet Erfüllung der Kriegsziele

und hat noch seine haltlosen Begründungen für den Krieg wiederholt.

Und hier noch etwas über den neuen Befehlshaber der  russischen Truppen in der Ukraine:




> In Russland ist er ein Held, im Westen steht er auf der Sanktionsliste. Alexander Dwornikow ist 61 und wenn er seine Militäruniform anzieht, baumelt viel Gewicht an seiner Brust. Der russische General aus dem fernöstlichen Ussurijsk, nahe der chinesischen Grenze, hat in den Jahrzehnten bei den russischen Streitkräften viele Orden bekommen. Seinen wichtigsten steckte ihm Präsident Wladimir Putin am 17. März 2016 an: den "goldenen Stern des Helden Russlands". Die Ukraine fürchtet diesen Mann nun.
> 
> Dwornikow hat am Wochenende den Oberbefehl über die russischen Truppen in der Ukraine erhalten. So berichten es zumindest die US-Regierung sowie einige russische Medien, eine offizielle Bestätigung aus Moskau gab es zu der Personalie zunächst nicht. Für die Ukraine heißt das wenig Gutes. Um die Jahrtausendwende leitete Dwornikow im zweiten Tschetschenienkrieg - in Russland offiziell "Antiterror-Operation" genannt - ein Regiment, das sich am Sturm auf die Hauptstadt Grosny beteiligte. Anderthalb Jahrzehnte später, ab September 2015, war er der erste Kommandeur der russischen Truppen bei ihrem berüchtigten Einsatz in Syrien. Zuletzt war er in Russland Chef des Südlichen Militärbezirks, zu dem außer dem russischen Nordkaukasus auch die auf der Krim stationierte Schwarzmeerflotte gehört.
> 
> ...




Quelle: Wer ist Putins neuer Befehlshaber?

Also hat schon genug Erfahrung mit Kriegsverbrechen aller Art.

Der Krieg wird wohl in den nächsten Wochen sehr hässlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Wer ist Putins neuer Befehlshaber?
> 
> Also hat schon genug Erfahrung mit Kriegsverbrechen aller Art.
> 
> Der Krieg wird wohl in den nächsten Wochen sehr hässlich.


Das sieht ganz und gar nicht gut aus. Sie werden die Städte im Westen nicht einnehmen, sie werden sie dem Boden gleich machen. Russen haben ganz viele ihrer Bomber in die Nähe der Grenze gebracht, sie warten anscheinend, bis Mariupol komplett fällt.
Die Ukraine braucht all Art von Flugabwehr von uns und den Nato-Ländern. Anders kommt man der kommenden Offensive nicht wirklich bei.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Ukraine braucht all Art von Flugabwehr von uns und den Nato-Ländern. Anders kommt man der kommenden Offensive nicht wirklich bei.


Ja so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## compisucher (12. April 2022)

Jetzt mal keine Panik.
Irgend ein General macht die russischen Soldaten nicht von Heute auf Morgen zu Supermännern.

Soweit man die Abschusszahlen glauben mag, werden die Russen heftigste Verluste einfahren,
sollten sie mit Flugzeugen Angriffe fliegen.
Also wird primär Raketenartillerie und Rohrartillerie zum Einsatz kommen und die wiederum sind dann schöne Ziele für die bewährte Hit-and-Run Taktik der Ukrainer.

Und mit Sicherheit werden wieder sehr viele russische Soldaten in die klassischen Fallen laufen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Was mich allerdings sehr verblüfft, ist die Tatsache, dass sich ausgerechnet Vertreter der Grünen für die Weitergabe von schweren Waffen stark machen, neben Baerbock nun auch Nouripour.

Hätte in dem Fall eher den Lead bei den Liberalen oder gar au der schwarzen Opposition erwartet...

aus nTV:
*+++ 14:12 Grünen-Chef Nouripour will Ukraine schwere Waffen liefern +++*
Grünen-Co-Chef Omid Nouripour spricht sich für weitere Waffenlieferungen aus. Die Ukraine brauche auch schwere Waffen. "Das ist mehr als sichtbar." Es dürfe jetzt nicht um die Debatten der Vergangenheit gehen, sondern die Bedürfnisse von heute.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keine Panik.
> Irgend ein General macht die russischen Soldaten nicht von Heute auf Morgen zu Supermännern.
> 
> Soweit man die Abschusszahlen glauben mag, werden die Russen heftigste Verluste einfahren,
> ...


Es wäre schon hilfreich schwere Waffen zu haben, um die Russen auf Abstand/Distanz von Großstädten zu halten, das was sie können und wovon sie genügend Vorräte haben, sind halt Raketenartillerie und die wollen sie gegenüber Großstädten und wichtigen Verkehrsknoten in Stellung bringen, das sollte man halt unter allen Umständn verhindern.
Es ist ja anscheinend so, das sie mit ihren weitreichenden Raketen ziemlich haushalten müssen, da die Infrastruktur (Eisenbahnlinien und Straßen) immer noch gut funktioniern und eben nicht ständig unter Beschuss geraten, sondern erst, wenn man auf Kurzentfernung herangekommen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

__





						Ex-Merkel-Berater gegen Lieferung schwerer Waffen in Ukraine - ZDFheute
					

Die Lieferung von schweren Waffen an die Ukraine hält Ex-General Erich Vad aktuell für nicht sinnvoll. Dafür sieht er Raum für Verhandlungen.




					amp.zdf.de
				




Merkels Ex Berater

Union und SPD müssen bzgl. Russland einiges aufarbeiten.
Schon traurig, die beiden Parteien die zusammen mehr als 50 Prozent der Sitze haben sind derzeit als Regierungsparteien fehl am Platze. 
Zum Glück müssen wir aber nur mit einer klar kommen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keine Panik.
> Irgend ein General macht die russischen Soldaten nicht von Heute auf Morgen zu Supermännern.
> 
> Soweit man die Abschusszahlen glauben mag, werden die Russen heftigste Verluste einfahren,
> ...


Nö, es wird wohl wie in Syrien ablaufen. Raketenartillerie und Rohrartillerie begleitet von Bodentruppen schalten die AA-Fähigkeiten aus, dann wird zerbombt, was das Zeug hält, erst dann rücken die Bodentruppen vor, rinse and repeat. Hit und run Taktik bringt dort genau genommen gar nichts. Was die Ukraine braucht, ist eigene schwere Rohrartillerie, um die Russische gar nicht in die Reichweite kommen zu  lassen. Gegen die Luftangriffe auf die Stellungen benötigt dann die Ukraine so viel gutes AA-Zeug, was es so in Nato-Ländern gibt. Dann wird Russland gezwungen sein mit Bodentruppen voranzukommen. Das ist dann das Spiel der Ukrainer. Sie können sie zermürben. Natürlich kann Russland ab und zu mal Kindschal einsetzen, ich denke aber nicht, dass man so teure Raketen für jeden Stellungskampf zur Verfügung stehen würden.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings sehr verblüfft, ist die Tatsache, dass sich ausgerechnet Vertreter der Grünen für die Weitergabe von schweren Waffen stark machen, neben Baerbock nun auch Nouripour.
> 
> Hätte in dem Fall eher den Lead bei den Liberalen oder gar au der schwarzen Opposition erwartet...
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist halt nur was wir ihnen an schweren Waffen liefern könnten, womit sie auch in absehbarer Zeit was anfangen können, weil so einem Leopard 2a4/5, Marder, Puma, oder einer Panzerhaubitze 2000 ist halt ohne entsprechendes Training ehr äußerst schwierig, da die Ukrainer halt fast nur russische Waffensysteme gewöhnt und trainiert sind.

Maximal könnte man da über Systeme wie den Fuchs, oder Dingo, vielleicht auch noch Boxer nachdenken, aber viel mehr sehe ich persönlich halt nicht, womit wir ihnen bei "schweren Waffen" so wirklich unter die Arme greifen könnten...

Von daher mag ja eine nette Forderung von den Grünen sein, aber sofern sie nicht vor haben die nächsten Monate die Ukrainische Armee auch mit Ausbildung an schweren Gerät durch die Bundeswehr aktiv zu unterstützen und fit zu machen, sehe ich da halt nur wenig reale Gegenleistung, die man da erbringen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher mag ja eine nette Forderung von den Grünen sein, aber sofern sie nicht vor haben die nächsten Monate die Ukrainische Armee auch mit Ausbildung an schweren Gerät durch die Bundeswehr zu unterstützen sehe ich da halt nur wenig reale Gegenleistung, die man da erbringen kann.


Sofern die Ukraine nicht fällt müssen wir das früher oder später sowieso.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sofern die Ukraine nicht fällt müssen wir das früher oder später sowieso.


Das Problem ist nur, aktuell die Ukraine aktiv durch die Bundeswehr an den Fahrzeugen auszubilden ist "heikel", vorsichtig formuliert.
In der Ukraine könnte die BW das Ziel russischer Angriffe werden und die Ukrainer für eine Ausbildung an den Fahrzeugen nach Deutschland zu holen könnte man auch, in beiden Fällen, als eine aktive Beteiligung am aktuellen Geschehen in der Ukraine werten.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sofern die Ukraine nicht fällt müssen wir das früher oder später sowieso.


Eben!

Dazu kann ich mir bei dem jetzt im Gespräch befindlichen Systemen Marder I und Leopard 1 A5 nicht wirklich vorstellen, das sie so viel komplzierter sind als ukrainische (russische) Systeme. Die Ersatzteilketten und Inst ist eher das schwierige und für den Leo 1 noch Munition zu organisieren.
Die Ukrainer werden selber wissen, das der Leo 1 kein "Frontalpanzer" ist, sondern ein sehr schneller Panzer für den mobilen Hinterhalt, das dürften sie relativ schnell kapieren und auch die 105mm wird den T72 in der Seite mehr als weh tuen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, aktuell die Ukraine aktiv durch die Bundeswehr an den Fahrzeugen auszubilden ist "heikel", vorsichtig formuliert.
> In der Ukraine könnte die BW das Ziel russischer Angriffe werden und die Ukrainer für eine Ausbildung an den Fahrzeugen nach Deutschland zu holen könnte man auch, in beiden Fällen, als eine aktive Beteiligung am aktuellen Geschehen in der Ukraine werten.


Warum kann man das nicht in Polen oder hier in Deutschland?


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

> Eine geplante Reise von Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier nach Kiew ist geplatzt, weil er dort offensichtlich nicht willkommen ist. Der polnische Präsident Andrzej Duda habe in den vergangenen Tagen angeregt, dass sie beide zusammen mit den Staatschefs der baltischen Staaten Litauen, Lettland und Estland in die ukrainische Hauptstadt reisen, "um dort ein starkes Zeichen gemeinsamer europäischer Solidarität mit der Ukraine zu senden und zu setzen", sagte Steinmeier bei seinem Besuch in Warschau. "Ich war dazu bereit. Aber offenbar - und ich muss das zur Kenntnis nehmen - war das in Kiew nicht gewünscht."
> Zuerst hatte die "Bild"-Zeitung berichtet, dass der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj einen Besuch des Bundespräsidenten in Kiew abgelehnt habe.  Steinmeier hatte in seinen früheren Ämtern eine russlandfreundliche Politik verfolgt und auch das umstrittene Projekt der Gaspipeline Nord Stream 2 unterstützt.


Quelle: Steinmeiers Ukraine-Reise geplatzt: "In Kiew nicht gewünscht"

Ausser Floskeln wäre von dem sowieso nichts gekommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Steinmeiers Ukraine-Reise geplatzt: "In Kiew nicht gewünscht"
> 
> Ausser Floskeln wäre von dem sowieso nichts gekommen.


wie von nahezu allen anderen vorherigen politikern eben auch.

steinmeier hat sicher deutliche langfristige fehler bezüglich russlands gemacht (das haben andere aber auch und auch nicht nur in deutschland), finde es im moment aber ehrlich gesagt befremdlich, dass auf viele draufgehauen wird weil sie sich ein entspanntes handelsorientiertes "westliches" verhältnis zu russland gewünscht haben.

klingt im moment häufig so, als ob diese politiker putin angerufen und ihm das go für die invasion gegeben hätten.
in meinen augen waren die meisten schlicht sehr naiv und haben sich im nachhinein (wichtig!) offenbar vorführen lassen.

das ist schlimm, keine frage, aber einem deutschen bundespräsidenten, der seine eigenen fehler diesbezüglich öffentlich eingestanden hat nun so einen besuch zu verwehren - während man von deutschland fordert eine europäische führungsrolle auch im ukrainekrieg zu übernehmen - finde ich maßlos frech. 
gerade damit würde er sehr deutlich zeigen, dass er auf ukrainischer seite steht und nicht auf der von putin.

das wird wohl keine unmittelbaren folgen auf die hilfsbereitschaft deutschlands haben, aber ich denke einigen in der bevölkerung (wie mir) stößt das eher sauer auf.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Richtig so.

Leider kann die Ukraine Merkel und Schröder keinen moralischen Tritt geben.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> steinmeier hat sicher deutliche langfristige fehler bezüglich russlands gemacht (das haben andere aber auch und auch nicht nur in deutschland), finde es im moment aber ehrlich gesagt befremdlich, dass auf viele draufgehauen wird weil sie sich ein entspanntes handelsorientiertes "westliches" verhältnis zu russland gewünscht haben.


Das ist nicht das Problem!
Es ist im Moment auch m.A. nach auch falsch was sich die Presse leistet, denn es ist zumindestens für Deutschland analysiert ein *gesamtgesellschaftliches Phenomen *und die Presse war in großen Teilen ein Teil davon*.*
Es hängen sehr viele Politiker aus fast oder eher allen Parteien mit drinne, Wirtschaft, Journalismus und das Volk in Form von Wahlen.
Was man vorwerfen kann und das ist was Mahner jetzt vorwerfen, das man die Zeichen erst sehr sehr spät "richtig" erkannt hat, denn Putin ist seit dem ersten oder zweiten Tscheschenien Krieg verantwortlich, Georgien, Krim, Donbass, Syrien und jetzt eben die ganze Ukraine.
Am 24.02.2022 sind Millionen eher mehrere dutzende von Millionen Weltbildern in Deutschland zersprungen und eben auch bei einem Großteil der "Elite", aus Politik, Journalismus, Kulturschaffenden, Wirtschaft etc, plus die Bevölkerung, da beißt die Maus auch kein Faden ab.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Richtig so.
> 
> Leider kann die Ukraine Merkel und Schröder keinen moralischen Tritt geben.


Das sehe ich wie ich oben geschrieben habe anders, ich für meine Person, kann auf schriftliche Posts seit 2008 und insbesondere seit 2014 verweisen, dass ich gewarnt habe, deshalb stelle ich aber nicht alle auf die Anklagebank, weil es gesamtgesellschaftlich in Deutschland gewollt war!


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das ist schlimm, keine frage, aber einem deutschen bundespräsidenten, der seine eigenen fehler diesbezüglich öffentlich eingestanden hat nun so einen besuch zu verwehren - während man von deutschland fordert eine europäische führungsrolle auch im ukrainekrieg zu übernehmen - finde ich maßlos frech.
> gerade damit würde er sehr deutlich zeigen, dass er auf ukrainischer seite steht und nicht auf der von putin.
> 
> das wird wohl keine unmittelbaren folgen auf die hilfsbereitschaft deutschlands haben, aber ich denke einigen in der bevölkerung (wie mir) stößt das eher sauer auf.


Stimmt hast Recht. Er ja wenigstens seine Fehler zugegeben.

Und falsch eingeschätzt haben wohl fast alle im Westen die Entwicklung.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt hast Recht. Er ja wenigstens seine Fehler zugegeben.



Ich denke das würde Herr Kurnaz wohl durchaus anders sehen:









						"Frank-Walter Steinmeier hat nicht die Größe, Fehler einzugestehen" Murat Kurnaz im Interview
					

Frank-Walter Steinmeier wird Bundespräsident. Murat Kurnaz sieht das "aus leidvoller Erfahrung kritisch" - der Ex-Guantanamo-Häftling wirft Steinmeier bis heute vor, sich kaltherzig verhalten zu haben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich wie ich oben geschrieben habe anders, ich für meine Person, kann auf schriftliche Posts seit 2008 und insbesondere seit 2014 verweisen, dass ich gewarnt habe, deshalb stelle ich aber nicht alle auf die Anklagebank, weil es gesamtgesellschaftlich in Deutschland gewollt war!


Ja die Mehrheit der Wähler (eben Union, SPD, AfD und Linke) fanden das richtig.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube das würde Herr Kurnaz wohl durchaus anders sehen:


Ich meinte das auf das Verhältnis zu Russland bezogen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja die Mehrheit der Wähler (eben Union, SPD, AfD und Linke) fanden das richtig.


Auch Teile der Grünen, nur weil Bütikofer, Werner Schulz und Marieluise Beck sich öffentlich sehr dagegen gestemmt haben, waren auch Teile der Grünen an diesem Konsenz beteiligt, auch FDP Leute, Lindner und Kubiki haben 2017 öffentlich gefordert mit dem Thema Krim abzuschließen und die Sanktionen sofort auszusetzen, Kubiki schon wesentlich länger. Ich kann bei der Union auch einen Elmar Brok anführen oder bei der CSU einen Manfred Weber, die sich klar gegen ihr Partei Establishment gestellt haben.
Objektiv kam bei den Grünen als einzige Partei die "Einsicht" etwas früher, das muss man nicht zugeben, sondern faktisch festsstellen.

Edit:
Es war schon bei Lindner im August 2017, direkt vor der Bundestagswahl.




__





						Christian Lindner: Krim als "dauerhaftes Provisorium ansehen"
					

Christian Lindner will die Beziehungen zwischen der EU und Russland verbessern. Dafür fordert der FDP-Chef ein Einlenken der EU bei der Krim.




					www.wiwo.de


----------



## Tekkla (12. April 2022)

In der NZZ hat man sich mit dem "Erfolg" der heroischen russischen Luftlandetruppen auseinandergesetzt und analytisch ein düsteres Bild gezeichnet.









						Ukraine: Der Mythos von Russlands Elitetruppen wird entzaubert
					

Von allen Truppen geniessen die Luftlandesoldaten in Russland das höchste Prestige. In der Ukraine haben sie jedoch dramatische Niederlagen erlitten. Nun geraten sie auch noch in den Verdacht, Kriegsverbrechen begangen zu haben.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. April 2022)

»Darauf freut sich mein Präsident«: Nach Absage an Frank-Walter Steinmeier lädt die Ukraine nun Olaf Scholz ein
					

Steinmeier ist als Gast unerwünscht, über Scholz würde sich Kiew freuen: Der ukrainische Botschafter in Berlin hat erklärt, dass man den Bundeskanzler eingeladen habe – um über die Lieferung schwerer Waffen zu sprechen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Steinmeier ausgeladen aber Scholz erwünscht.. Ich meine, kennen die sich mit Diplomatie aus? Scholz kann erst recht nicht danach reisen, wenn das deutsche Oberhaupt, der Bundespräsident, ausgeladen wurde. Ich erwarte eine klare Absage seitens Scholz und keine Waffenlieferungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem war, meiner Meinung nach, beim ersten mal nicht zwingend das Deutschland da bzgl. Gestaltung und Strukturierung seiner Demokratie alleine gelassen wurde, sondern die Bedinungen unter denen man dabei alleine gelassen wurde, als faktisch alleiniger Sündenbock für den vergangenen Krieg, mit nicht unerheblichen Gebietsverlusten, inkl. aller Kolonien, absurden Reperationen, völliger öffentlicher Demütigung der erst sehr jungen demokratischen Regierung während der Friedensverhandlungen und im Grunde nahezu in vollen Umfang kastrierten Militär (das in der Konzeption nicht mal mehr verteidigungsfähig gewesen ist).
> 
> Wären nach dem Ende des WW1 die Kriegsparteien gesichtswahrender auseinandergegangen ...



Das ist das Narrativ, dass den Nazis als Grundlage für ihre Argumentation diente. Aber abseits ein paar nationalistischer Eliten, die schon früh an der Umgehung der Rüstungsbeschränkungen gearbeitet haben, wünschten sich die Deutschen eher Aufschwung und Fortschritt (oder wenigstens genug zu essen), statt 24/7 über gekränkten Nationalstolz und fehlende Kriegsflotte zu jammern. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre das Leben unter dem Kaiser ein Schlaraffenland für nicht-adelige-nicht-industrielle gewesen, dem man hinterher trauern musste. Bekommen haben die Deutschen stattdessen eine Depression ungeahten Ausmaßes undzwar nicht wegen dem Versailler Vertrag. Die verlorenen Kolonien waren nie sonderlich profitabel gewesen. Die zwangsreduzierte Armee reduzierte eher die Last des Staates (oder hätte das, wenn man nicht in Umgehungsmaßnahmen investiert hätte). Und die absurden Reparationsforderungen führten zwar langfristig in eine katastrophale Richtung, aber in den 20ern wurden sie sowie nur zu Teilen bedient. Stattdessen kam die Hyperinflation ganz hausgemacht, weil man die nationalen Kriesschulden mit der Druckerpresse bezahlt hat.

Das war das genaue Gegenteil von Nationbuilding. Niemand hat der jungen Demokratie den Rücken freigehalten, damit sie Probleme Stück für Stück lösen konnte und ss gab nicht einmal den Hauch eines Versuches, die alten Eliten aus der Gleichung zu nehmen. Stattdessen legten Ex-Monarchisten und Nationalisten direkt wieder offen los (bekanntermaßen bis hin zu Morden am anderen Ende des politischen Spektrums) und tropedierten die ungefestigte Demokratie, wo sie nur konnten. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass die gemäßigten Kräfte rein gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen konnten und die Leute irgendwann den Handlungsversprechen radikaler Populisten aufgesessen sind, in der Hoffnung, dass sich mit denen wenigstens mal was ändert. (Hat es dann zugegebenermaßen auch.)

Und, um mal den Bogen zurück zur ursprünglichen "was tun nach einem Sieg?" zu schlagen: Genau diese Kette in noch größeren Schlamassel konnte man in vielen anderen Staaten beobachten, deren inakzeptbale Regierungen im Zuge von Kampfhandlungen beseitigt wurden und die danach sich selbst überlassen wurden, mit dem Ergebnis, das noch schlimmere die Macht übernahmen. Dieser Fehler darf sich in Russland nicht wiederholen sollte es einen Umsturz geben und sich die nächste Regierung sich von Putins Schandtaten distanzieren. Diesmal ist es eine Atommacht und die beste Möglichkeit zu vermitteln, dass wir Freunde und nicht Feinde sind, ist bürgernahe Hilfe ASAP. (Gepaart mit etwas Druck im verborgenen, damit Putins Genossen aus allen wichtigen Positionen fliegen.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keine Panik.
> Irgend ein General macht die russischen Soldaten nicht von Heute auf Morgen zu Supermännern.



Es gibt zwar noch keine Anzeichen für eine derartige Änderung, aber eins sollte man ständig im Hinterkopf behalten: Nur weil die Russen nicht erobern können, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht zerstören können. Nach dem ursprünglichen Plan machte es für Russland keinen Sinn, Infrastruktur im Westen oder gar der Zentralukraine zu zerstören, weil das mittelfristig russische Infrastruktur werden sollte. Seitdem dieser Plan auch offiziell Geschichte ist, warte ich eigentlich jeden Tag auf Meldungen, dass die ukrainischen Autobahnen und vor allem die sowohl für Flucht als auch Frontversorgung extrem wichtigen Bahntrassen im Westen zerstört wurden. Als eine weitere Eskalationsrunde wären, in Anbetracht des mangels an ukrainischem Großgerät und damit u.a. auch Langstreckenluftabwehr, auch Flächenbombardements großer Städte möglich. Mit einer Stinger holt man keine Tu-160 vom Himmel und die russische Flotte könnte Lemberg binnen weniger Tage in ein zweites Grosny verwandeln (von den 95ern mal ganz zu schweigen, falls man die Luftabwehr komplett ausgeschaltet bekommt), wenn man alle Zügel fahren ließe.

Bislang steht nur fest, dass Russland nicht als Sieger aus diesem Krieg hervorgeht. Aber es gibt noch verdammt viel Spielraum, wie hoch die Ukraine ihn verlieren statt gewinnen könnte.



> Edit:
> Was mich allerdings sehr verblüfft, ist die Tatsache, dass sich ausgerechnet Vertreter der Grünen für die Weitergabe von schweren Waffen stark machen, neben Baerbock nun auch Nouripour.
> 
> Hätte in dem Fall eher den Lead bei den Liberalen oder gar au der schwarzen Opposition erwartet...



Nouripour überrascht mich überhaupt nicht. Der war schon immer Außenpolitiker mit Blick für die Realität und zu der gehört nun einmal, dass es Leute gibt, gegen die man Gewalt anwenden muss. Die resultierende Position ist nicht unbedingt grüner als Fischer seinerzeit, aber hey: Es ist schön, mal wieder saubere SPD-Politik zu sehen  .
Baerbock überrascht mich etwas mehr. Zwar hat sie schon im Wahlkampf zunehmend von Bullerbü auf Kompetenz umgeschaltet, war damit bis zur Wahl aber bestenfalls halb am Ziel. Anstatt danach wieder in alte Muster zurückzufallen, hat sie sich aber konsequent zu einer Realpolitikerin weiterentwickelt und bislang alle größeren Fettnäpchen umschifft - obwohl das nun wirklich nicht ihre erwiesene Stärke war und obwohl Außenminister im Moment echt ein fordernder Job ist.

Wer mich aber wirklich überrascht sind Hofreiter (im positiven) und Habeck (...). Letzterer war mal ein ziemlich konzentrieter Umweltpolitiker, jetzt macht er mit die beste Wirtschaftspolitik (sowohl innen wie außen), als sie die FDP unter Özdemir je hatte  . Und ersterer flechtet keine Gänseblümchenketten mehr, sondern schlägt ziemlich gut klingende Lösungen oder zumindest Kurse vor, bei denen andere nur Ausflüchte bringen.

Das Liberale und Union nichts auf die Reihe bringen, außer ein paar hundert Coronatoten extra jeden Tag, passt zur Situation: Die Ukraine hat kein Geld, mit dem sie teure Waffen KAUFEN könnte, also hat die FDP nichts zu melden. Und die Union hat seit bald 16 Jahren keine eigenen Akzente mehr ge-, sondern nur Lobbyvorschläge umgesetzt und vor jedem Wahlkampf Populismus betrieben. Jetzt gibt es bei ihr nichts mehr zu lobbyieren und somit bleibt nur noch der Lobbyismus. Hauptsache "dagegen", wenn die SPD etwas sagt - scheiß egal, was es ist. Der Tiefpunkt war die Impfpflichtabstimmung. Erst die Sache zur Gewissensfrage erklären und die Impfung ab 50 ins Gespräch bringen, dann eiserne Fraktionspflicht durchsetzen und einen Vorschlag ab 60 torpedieren - aber auch genauso alle Vorschläge gegen Pflichten ablehnen. Unabhängig davon, wie man zu den Sachfragen selbst steht muss man einfach sagen: Die Union macht derzeit überhaupt keien Politik, sondern ausschließlich Selbstdarstellung.

(Was kein großes Problem, sondern - leider, leider - typisch deutsche Opposition wäre. Aber leider mact die FDP das auch und Linke und AFD können sowieso nicht anders. Damit sind >>50% des Parlaments Politik-unfähig. Und was das bedeutet, hatten wir ja beim letzten Exkurs schon. Für die Ukraine jedenfalls wenig gutes.)




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nö, es wird wohl wie in Syrien ablaufen. Raketenartillerie und Rohrartillerie begleitet von Bodentruppen schalten die AA-Fähigkeiten aus, dann wird zerbombt, was das Zeug hält, erst dann rücken die Bodentruppen vor, rinse and repeat. Hit und run Taktik bringt dort genau genommen gar nichts. Was die Ukraine braucht, ist eigene schwere Rohrartillerie, um die Russische gar nicht in die Reichweite kommen zu  lassen. Gegen die Luftangriffe auf die Stellungen benötigt dann die Ukraine so viel gutes AA-Zeug, was es so in Nato-Ländern gibt. Dann wird Russland gezwungen sein mit Bodentruppen voranzukommen. Das ist dann das Spiel der Ukrainer. Sie können sie zermürben. Natürlich kann Russland ab und zu mal Kindschal einsetzen, ich denke aber nicht, dass man so teure Raketen für jeden Stellungskampf zur Verfügung stehen würden.



Rohrartillerie mit größerer Reichweite als die russische ist gar nicht so einfach. Die sind da ziemlich gut ausgestattet und bei der enormen Zahl reicht es ja auch nicht, beim direkten Feueraustausch 10 m weiter zu schießen, sondern man braucht einen so großen Überschuss (oder soviel Beweglichkeit), dass einen die drei flankierenden Batterien, die man übersehen hat, auch nichts tun können.

Aber die verbrannte-Erde-Taktik der russischen Bodenstreitkräfte macht sie sehr langsam und anfällig für Kommandoaktionen, was die Ukrainer ja schon sehr erfolgreich ausgenutzt haben. Solange sie nicht eingekesselt werden, wie in Mariupol, können sie dieses Problem lösen, wenn auch nicht so schnell und sicher, wie man es sich wünscht. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Russen endlich ihre Lufthoheit verlieren.

Aber da kann Deutschland wohl nur wenig Hilfe anbieten. (Vielleicht ein paar Berater zum Thema "so gewinnen sie einen Krieg, wenn sie ihren Flakpanzer verloren verkauft haben"?)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt nur was wir ihnen an schweren Waffen liefern könnten, womit sie auch in absehbarer Zeit was anfangen können, weil so einem Leopard 2a4/5, Marder, Puma, oder einer Panzerhaubitze 2000 ist halt ohne entsprechendes Training ehr äußerst schwierig, da die Ukrainer halt fast nur russische Waffensysteme gewöhnt und trainiert sind.



Wie Wartungsanfällig ist der Marder? Ohne einschlägige Ausbildung dürften die Ukrainer zwar die Eigenbewaffnung nicht maximal ausreizen können, aber als gut geschützer BMP-Ersatz wäre auch schon etwas wert und so radikal unterschiedlich sind die Steuerungsmethoden von Panzern nun auch nicht, dass man drei Monate Leergang zum anlassen braucht. Aber wenn das Ding so oft gewartet werden muss, wie die Einsatzbereitschaft der Bundeswehr nahelegt, dann sind drei Jahre Technikerschulung unabdingbar für mehr als eine Fahrt an die Front.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Steinmeiers Ukraine-Reise geplatzt: "In Kiew nicht gewünscht"
> 
> Ausser Floskeln wäre von dem sowieso nichts gekommen.



Schockierend für Steinmeier: Es gibt Politiker, die lassen Worten Taten folgen!




juko888 schrieb:


> das ist schlimm, keine frage, aber einem deutschen bundespräsidenten, der seine eigenen fehler diesbezüglich öffentlich eingestanden hat nun so einen besuch zu verwehren - während man von deutschland fordert eine europäische führungsrolle auch im ukrainekrieg zu übernehmen - finde ich maßlos frech.
> gerade damit würde er sehr deutlich zeigen, dass er auf ukrainischer seite steht und nicht auf der von putin.



Steinmeier hat zwar (ein paar) Fehler eingestanden, aber bislang nichts unternommen, um die auszubügeln. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den anderen drei Staatschefs, die sich aktiv um die Ukraine bemühen und die bei gemeinsamen Auftritten mit dem großen Deutschland oft in die zweite Reihe gestellt werden. Von daher kann ich das voll nachvollziehen, dass Selensky jemandem, der zwar immerhin nicht mehr Teil des Problems, aber noch lange nicht Teil der Lösung ist, anders behandelt als Staatschefs, die selbst und von sich aus genau diese Forderungen stellen.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> »Darauf freut sich mein Präsident«: Nach Absage an Frank-Walter Steinmeier lädt die Ukraine nun Olaf Scholz ein
> 
> 
> Steinmeier ist als Gast unerwünscht, über Scholz würde sich Kiew freuen: Der ukrainische Botschafter in Berlin hat erklärt, dass man den Bundeskanzler eingeladen habe – um über die Lieferung schwerer Waffen zu sprechen.
> ...



Das in der Art etwas merkwürdig. Zwar hat Scholz zu den Zeiten Steinmeiers Fehler nur Hamburg verbrochen (und da unter anderem in Merkels Auftrag Putin den Hof bereitet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und er ist im Moment Regierungschef, was Grundvoraussetzung für ein Treffen unter Regierungschefs wäre, während Staatsbesuche nur symbolischen Wert haben und mitten im Krieg eher produktiver Output zählt.
Aber die beiden höchsten Ämter Deutschlands derart gegeneinander auszuspielen ist schon merkwürdig, denn auch Scholz hat jetzt nicht gerade alles getan, um Putin noch zu stoppen. Eigentlich hat er eher gar nichts getan. Sondern bei einem Teil dessen, was andere tun wollten, aktiv gebremst.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Steinmeier ausgeladen aber Scholz erwünscht.. Ich meine, kennen die sich mit Diplomatie aus?


Hilfe da hält jemand ungeschriebene Gesetze nicht ein...


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Scholz hat halt mehr zu sagen. Wenn er denn was sagt und macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steinmeier hat zwar (ein paar) Fehler eingestanden, aber bislang nichts unternommen, um die auszubügeln. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den anderen drei Staatschefs, die sich aktiv um die Ukraine bemühen und die bei gemeinsamen Auftritten mit dem großen Deutschland oft in die zweite Reihe gestellt werden. Von daher kann ich das voll nachvollziehen, dass Selensky jemandem, der zwar immerhin nicht mehr Teil des Problems, aber noch lange nicht Teil der Lösung ist, anders behandelt als Staatschefs, die selbst und von sich aus genau diese Forderungen stellen.


naja, ich sehe das halt deutlich anders. wer etwas von deutschland erwartet, sollte sich meiner meinung nach nicht so verhalten.

und immerhin stehe ich mit meiner meinung nicht alleine da, klitschko sieht das ähnlich.









						Wladimir Klitschko kritisiert Ausladung von Steinmeier
					

Kiew/Berlin (dts Nachrichtenagentur) – Der ehemalige Boxweltmeister Wladimir Klitschko hat die Ausladung von Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier aus Kiew kritisiert. „Gerade jetzt ist es enorm wichtig, dass die Ukraine gemeinsam mit Deutschland und der gesamten Europäischen Union eine klare...




					www.oldenburger-onlinezeitung.de


----------



## compisucher (13. April 2022)

Ich formuliere es mal so, man sollte in der aktuellen Lage, in der sich die Ukraine befindet, nicht zwangsweise jene Länder vor den Kopf stossen, die welchen Beitrag auch immer leisten, dass sich das Land verteidigen kann.
Diplomatie geht anders...


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Ja im nachhinein muß ich auch sagen dass das sehr ungeschickt war.
Obwohl ich es im ersten Moment sogar fast witzig fand.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal so, man sollte in der aktuellen Lage, in der sich die Ukraine befindet, nicht zwangsweise jene Länder vor den Kopf stossen, die welchen Beitrag auch immer leisten, dass sich das Land verteidigen kann.
> Diplomatie geht anders...


Tut mir leid, ich sehe das etwas anders und vielleicht ist Steinmeier nur der Sündenbock, der es abbekommt.
Der Focus oder NTV hatte einen Artikel, dass sich die Rüstungsindustrie und Spitzen des Verteidigungsministeriums schon am 28 oder 29.02.2022 getroffen haben, bei diesem Treffen hat die Rüstungsindustrie dem Verteidigungsministerium schon mitgeteilt das sie 100 Marder und wohl 200 Leopard 1 A5, sowie 50-70 Gepard Flugabwehrpanzer "liefern" könnten nebst anderer Waffen. Die Liste der Ukraine trudelte am 1 oder 2. März ein, das Verteidigungsministerium hat die Mitteilung der Rüstungsindustrie dann für einen Monat in der Schublade verschwinden lassen, während so ziemlich alle europäischen Staaten und vor allen dingen die USA und GB, aber auch ein Haufen Osteuropäer *wesentlich* mehr liefern.
Herr Scholz betont ja immer die Abstimmung mit den Verbündeten, seine Orientierung liegt dabei wohl eher an Österreich und nicht bei GB oder den USA.
Dass das die Ukrainer ziemlich aufregt kann ich nachvollziehen und sie suchen wohl einen Sündenbock. In der aktuellen Lage ist da wohl Steinmeier nicht wirklich der Schuldige, sondern eher die gesamte SPD, die veranstaltet den Scheiss nämlich im Verteidigungsministerium und im Kanzleramt.
Wenn Herr Scholz so weiter macht, isoliert er Deutschland im vollen Bewusstsein gegenüber unsere Bündnispartnern und in Europa, mit dem aufkeimenden Verdacht, halt doch Putin das Händchen halten zu wollen.









						Lambrecht ignorierte wochenlang Liste mit Waffen für die Ukraine
					

Die Ukraine braucht Waffen zur Verteidigung gegen den Angriff aus Russland. Deutschland lieferte - aber wäre mehr möglich gewesen? Verteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht mögliche Lieferungen wochenlang verschleppt haben.




					www.focus.de


----------



## compisucher (13. April 2022)

Unbedarft der zweifellosen Unfähigkeit unserer Verteidigungsoma, sehe ich eher Führungsschwäche und keine klare Ansage beim Bundeskanzler in dieser speziellen Causa.

Ebenso unbedarft der emotionalen Seite, die aus meiner Sicht zwingend mehr Hilfe für die Ukraine fordert, bedarf es aber bei allen Beteiligten einen klaren Kopf für die Konsequenzen zu bestimmten Handlungen.

Grundsätzlich (man erinnere sich an die Anfangsdiskussionen) muss allen klar sein, dass die Lieferung von schweren Waffen/Angriffswaffen (Panzer/Fluggerät o. dgl.) eine völlig andere Qualität ist, als das Liefern von Verteidigungswaffen (Panzer-/Flugabwehrraketen).

Am Ende läuft es darauf hinaus, dass Nato wie EU immer mehr aktiver in den Krieg involviert wird.
Zumindest wird das Russland genau so sehen.

Also stehen wir mit Lieferung von schwerem Gerät am Scheidepunkt, der diplomatische Kanäle wohl vollends schließen wird und ein Szenario sehr realistisch werden lässt, dass die NATO aktiv in den Krieg eingreift.
Die berühmte Messers Schneide...

Die weitere Konsequenz kann dann realistisch sein, dass es in einzelnen Städten in Deutschland durchaus ähnlich aussehen wird, wie aktuell im Mariupol. 
Auch das Thema taktische Nuklearwaffen rückt dann wieder in Sehreichweite.
Und - wirtschaftlich wird es deutlich mehr Impact haben, als eine erhöhte Gasrechnung...

Wollen wir das alle so?

Wen wir uns wirklich der möglichen Konsequenzen bewußt sind - dann schwere Waffen bitte liefern...


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

@ compisucher

Ähm....








						Selenskyj hat gute Gründe, Steinmeier nicht zu empfangen
					

Dass der ukrainische Präsident seinen Amtskollegen aus Berlin nicht in Kiew begrüßen will, ist zumindest nachvollziehbar. Selenskyj dürfte es um ein Signal an die Bundesregierung gehen. Der Zeitpunkt ist gut gewählt.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Zitat:

Außerdem dürfte Selenskyj nicht entgangen sein, dass Scholz den NATO-Beschluss, der Ukraine schwere Waffen zu liefern, ganz offensichtlich nicht mitträgt, obwohl eine Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung dafür ist. Dass Steinmeier in Kiew nicht willkommen ist, ist ein Signal an Scholz und die SPD, sich stärker zu bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wen wir uns wirklich der möglichen Konsequenzen bewußt sind - dann schwere Waffen bitte liefern...


Kritiker meinen ja das die ukrainischen Kräfte ohne Ausbildung daran, wenig damit  anfangen können.
Also z.B. wenn man deutsche Panzer liefern würde.
Aber sie brauchen auf jeden Fall auch noch mehr  Flugabwehrwaffen.
Und vielleicht doch Mig Kampfflugzeuge? Nur wäre die rote Linie dann überschritten?
Sehr schwer das einzuschätzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Ähm....
> 
> ...


scholz blockiert das oder trägt es nicht mit.

steinmeier ist unerwünscht, aber scholz wird in die ukraine eingeladen. finde den fehler.


----------



## compisucher (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kritiker meinen ja das die ukrainischen Kräfte ohne Ausbildung daran, wenig damit mit anfangen können.
> Also z.B. wenn man deutsche Panzer liefern würde.


Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie sehr sich  ein LEO1 von einem T-72 in Steuerung, Waffenbedienung aber Wartung und Instandsetzung unterscheiden. Mit Sicherheit wird keiner der Ukrainer sofort reinsitzen und losfahren können.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber sie brauchen auf jeden Fall auch noch mehr  Flugabwehrwaffen.
> Und vielleicht doch Mig Kampfflugzeuge? Nur wäre die rote Linie dann überschritten?
> Sehr schwer das einzuschätzen.


Gute Flugabwehrwaffen sind einfacher zu bedienen als ein komplexes Flugzeug.
Militärflughäfen sind "bessere" Ziele als eine im Wald versteckte SAM.
20-30 alte Mig-29 in Händen der Ukrainer werden den Krieg nicht entscheiden, hohe Verluste bei den angreifenden Russen schon eher.
Daher bin ich für massive Lieferung von FLAK/SAM.
Den Nutzen von veralteten Kampfflugzeugen vs. Risiko Kriegseintritt sehe ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Daher bin ich für massive Lieferung von FLAK/SAM.


Die können auf jeden Fall auch Flugzeuge wie Bomber vom Himmel holen?


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Man sollte sich halt immer auch die Konsequenzen vor Augen führen was passieren kann, falls die Ukraine "verliert".
Noch blöder, wenn man dann unterschwellig mit dem Finger auf Deutschland zeigt, wegen mangelndem Willen einer SPD geführten Regierung.
Dazu kommt das wohl im Sommer Schweden und Finnland der Nato beitreten, man sollte sich schon überlegen, wie man sich in Europa und der Nato positioniert, das Thema Putin und Russland ist abgefahren.
Überigens liefert Tschechien schon T72 Panzer und die Slowakei ein S300 System, ich sehe noch keine Raketen einschalgen.
Auf alle Fälle gibt es schon jetzt ziemlichen Streit, alleine in der Ampelkoalition, über diese Thematik.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich halt immer auch die Konsequenzen vor Augen führen was passiert, falls die Ukraine "verliert".
> Noch blöder, wenn man dann unterschwellig mit dem Finger auf Deutschland zeigt, wegen mangelndem Willen einer SPD geführten Regierung.


Das wäre beschämend. Deutschland als eines der wirtschaftlich führenden Länder und auch einer der größten Waffenexporteure der Welt.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre beschämend. Deutschland als eines der wirtschaftlich führenden Länder und auch einer der größten Waffenexporteure der Welt.


Eben!


----------



## Tekkla (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kritiker meinen ja das die ukrainischen Kräfte ohne Ausbildung daran, wenig damit anfangen können.


Rheinmetall bietet das Gerät inklusive dem Ausbildungspaket an und sagt, dass damit das Gerät binnen einen Monats in die Auslieferung gehen könnte.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Rheinmetall bietet das Gerät inklusive dem Ausbildungspaket an und sagt, dass damit das Gerät binnen einen Monats in die Auslieferung gehen könnte.


Also man kann Ausbildung auch in Polen oder Deutschland stattfinden lassen, zumindestens die Basics.
dazu dürften sowohl der Marder als auch ein Leo 1 A5 nicht so weit technologisiert sein, das die Ukrainer damit nun gar nichts anfangen können, außerdem glauben auch viele "Experten" daran, das dieser Krieg noch Moante oder gar länger weitergehen kann, dann ist das alte (russische Gerät) der Osteuropäer eh irgendwann aufgebraucht, für das es sowieso nie wieder Ersatzteile geben wird, bei der momentanen politischen Lage, insoweit wären dann Nato Waffen, eine Vorbereitung auf diese Situation, wenn es denn noch wesentlich länger dauert.
Ich halte die Inst. inklusive Ersatzteile und Reperatur für ansruchsvoller, dazu kommt noch die Munition für den alten Leo 1 A5, die nicht mehr an Bäumen wächst.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Ich glaube wenn Putin es nicht schafft bis zum 09. Mai einen (Teil)sieg zu erzwingen, dann wird der Krieg sich noch lange hinziehen.
Aber es kann sein, dass er das Gewaltlevel noch deutlich erhöht und andere Städte extrem bombardieren lässt, ähnlich wie Mariupol. Deswegen braucht die Ukraine unbedingt Flugabwehrwaffen.
Und die ukrainische Armee darf sich im Osten nicht einkesseln lassen. Sonst werden sie hohe Verluste erleiden.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Hier noch ein sehr guter Artikel in Bezug auf den Marder.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Zitat:


> Hans-Lothar Domröse ist als ehemaliger General des Heeres zweifellos ein Experte, mit Einsatzerfahrung im Bosnien-Herzegowina, im Kosovo und in Afghanistan. Er hat im Planungsstab des Verteidigungsministeriums gedient, auch im Kanzleramt. Er hat Erfahrung als Kommandeur einer Panzergrenadierbrigade. Domröse weiß, wovon er spricht.





> Unterm Strich unterscheidet sich Domröses Botschaft von der Botschaft von Verteidigungsressort und Kanzleramt fundamental, sie lautet: Man kann Panzer liefern – wenn man denn will.
> 
> Nützlich wären die Marder allemal. Sie werden zwar in der Bundeswehr sukzessive durch ihr Nachfolgemodell, den Puma, ersetzt. Doch im Vergleich zu den BMP-Schützenpanzern aus sowjetischer Produktion, die die Ukraine bisher gegen die russische Übermacht einsetzt, besitzen sie viele Vorteile: Sie sind schneller, dank drei Rückwärtsgängen beweglicher, beschleunigen rascher, haben bessere Schutzvorrichtungen, sind mit einer Maschinenkanone und einer Nebelmittelwurfanlage ausgerüstet – und gehen nicht so leicht kaputt. In der Ukraine würden sie nun dringend gebraucht, da Putin nach Einschätzung zahlreicher Analysten am 9. Mai, dem Jahrestag des Triumphes im Großen Vaterländischen Krieg gegen Nazi-Deutschland, einen großen Sieg verkünden möchte.
> 
> Damit die Marder in der Ukraine tatsächlich zum Einsatz kommen können, fehlt eigentlich nur eins: der geschlossene politische Wille der Regierung.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Den Herr Domröse habe ich schon paarmal in (politischen) Talksendungen gesehen. Macht einen kompetenten Eindruck.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Herr Domröse habe ich schon paarmal in (politischen) Talksendungen gesehen. Macht einen kompetenten Eindruck.


Du kannst alleine schon die komplett verschiedenen Ansätze und auch Einschätzungen der aktuellen Lage oder besser gesagt den Streit und das Verhältnis/Einschätzung zu Russland sehen, wenn du dir auf der einen Seite Domröse und Egon Rams (ebenfalls ehemaliger General der Bundeswehr) und dem General Erich Vad, als ehemaliger Berater Merkels anschaust. Zwischen Domröse und Rams auf der einen Seite und Vad auf der anderen Seite liegen Welten und ich habe alle drei mehrmals in den letzten 5-6 Wochen im Fernsehen als Experten gesehen und auch Einschätzungen von allen in Zeitungen gelesen.
Das alle drei Herren fast gleichzeitig in der Bundeswehr dienten und Generäle dieser waren, kann man nur schwer glauben , wenn man sich ihre absolut diametralen Einschätzungen zur aktuellen militärischen Lage in der Ukraine, Entwicklung der Bundeswehr und Einschätzung von Russland/Putin anhört und sieht, plus natürlich die Einordnung von Waffenlieferungen.
Es spiegelt wahrscheinlich ganz gut auch den Riss in unserer deutschen Gesellschaft wieder, auch wenn im Moment nach Umfragen diese mehrheitlich, sich jetzt eher im Domröse/Rams Lager befinden, durch den Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine und das die Mehrheit schwere Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine befürwortet, als auch die "Zeitenwende" bei der Bundeswehr und unserer Sicherheitspolitik.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2022)

Wenn man jetzt noch Kämpfer zur Ausbildung nach Deutschland bringt oder Ausbilder in die Ukraine schickt ist man Effektiv genau so tief drin wie in Afghanistan. Da darf man dann irgendwann schon die Frage stellen in wie weit das kein kompletter Kriegsbeitritt ist.

Musste ich jetzt eigentlich als Einziger bei dem Absatz an dumme alte Witze über französische Panzer denke?


> dank drei Rückwärtsgängen


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Musste ich jetzt eigentlich als Einziger bei dem Absatz an dumme alte Witze über französische Panzer denken?


Nein!
Das ist essentiell bei einem mobilen Hinterhalt, denn du willst dich mit der Kanonen auf dem Gegner schnell zurückziehen können.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch Kämpfer zur Ausbildung nach Deutschland bringt oder Ausbilder in die Ukraine schickt ist man Effektiv genau so tief drin wie in Afghanistan. Da darf man dann irgendwann schon die Frage stellen in wie weit das kein kompletter Kriegsbeitritt ist.


Auch das kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, den solche Beispiel gab es schon haufenweise in der Weltgeschichte der letzten 50-80 Jahre.
Angefangen von der USA von 1939 bis Dezember 1942, mit zich tausenden von Tonnen an Waffenlieferungen, über Freiwillige in der Luftschlacht von England, dem spanischen Bürgerkrieg, Korea Krieg, als auch Vietnamkrieg.
Überll dort tauchten von anderen Nationen,Piloten, Ausbilder, Waffen etc. auf, ohne das man Kriegspartei war.
Die Russen haben es ja selber von 2014-2022 im Donbass gemacht.
Ich finde das Argument nicht wirklich stichhaltig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. April 2022)

Lieferung von schwerem Gerät bedeutet aktive Beteiligung am Krieg. Das sollte jedem verständlich sein. Unsere ganze Wirtschaft und Wohlstad hängt zur Zeit von Energielieferungen aus Russland ab.
Wollen wir Schaden mehrere Generationen lang, soziale Unruhen, politische Verwerfungen a la Frankreich erleben, nur um Gerät zu liefern, was im Endeffekt kaum einen Unterschied macht?
Und wer Steinmeiers Ausladung hier in Deutschland gutheißt, ist ein Landesverräter (don17). Sorry, aber der musste sein. Auf dem Papier ist er das deutsche Oberhaupt. Was man auch immer von ihm hält, seine Reise wäre als Zeichen der Versöhnung gewesen, weil uns die Ukrainer die Schuld für alles geben. Das ist verständlich aus deren Sicht, ohne Frage, aber Deutschland hat eigene Interessen und die deutsche Regierung dient den Interessen hier.
Sogar ein Hund beißt nicht die Hand, die ihn füttert. Ich erwarte klare Haltung der Bundesregierung und eine Entschuldigung seitens der Ukraine, sonst können sich mich Mal.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und wer Steinmeiers Ausladung gutheißt, ist ein Landesverräter (don17). Sorry, aber der musste sein.


Süß, ich halte eher Politiker für Landesverrräter, die uns in die absolute Abhängigkeit von russischen Gas in vollem Bewußtsein geführt haben, plus die Abrüstung der Bundeswehr, bis hin zur völligen  Unfähigkeit der Landesverteidigung.
Ich kann über deine Anfeindung nur müde lächeln, aber du bist herzlich aufgefordert,  gegen mich Strafanzeige zu stellen.
Auch dein restlicher Vortarg ist faktisch auf die Historie bezogen falsch, man ist erst dann Kriegspartei, wenn man mit seinen Soldaten und Militär, aktiv in Kampfhandlungen eintritt!


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch dein restlicher Vortarg ist faktisch auf die Historie bezogen falsch, man ist erst dann Kriegspartei, wenn man mit seinen Soldaten und Militär, aktiv in Kampfhandlungen eintritt!


Nach unserer Definition schon. Ist nur die Frage ob Putin das genauso sieht.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie sehr sich  ein LEO1 von einem T-72 in Steuerung, Waffenbedienung aber Wartung und Instandsetzung unterscheiden. Mit Sicherheit wird keiner der Ukrainer sofort reinsitzen und losfahren können.


Doch, reinsetzen & losfahren, das geht schnell.
Im Gefecht zu bestehen, das Teil anschließend zu warten - das ist ne andere Hausnummer.

Nem Richtschützen die Basics beibringen, das krieg ich in einem Tag hin. Ihn dazu zu bringen unter Stress sämtliche Systeme bedienen zu können, Notfallprotokolle zu kennen & anzuwenden, Ausfall von Systemen zu kompensieren...
Das geht mehr oder weniger in ~4 Wochen würd ich sagen, je nach System und was man eben weglässt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu dürften sowohl der Marder als auch ein Leo 1 A5 nicht so weit technologisiert sein, das die Ukrainer damit nun gar nichts anfangen können


Nix mit anfangen können ist der falsche Ausdruck. Wenn man Ihnen Panzer gibt die nach 2 Tagen kaputt rumstehen weil die Logistik nicht geklappt hat, dann hat man auch nix gewonnen. Frank Sauer von der UnibW hat das im Spiegel schön beschrieben, steckt leider hinter ner Paywall.




Don-71 schrieb:


> ...außerdem glauben auch viele "Experten" daran, das dieser Krieg noch Moante oder gar länger weitergehen kann, dann ist das alte (russische Gerät) der Osteuropäer eh irgendwann aufgebraucht, für das es sowieso nie wieder Ersatzteile geben wird, bei der momentanen politischen Lage, insoweit wären dann Nato Waffen, eine Vorbereitung auf diese Situation, wenn es denn noch wesentlich länger dauert.


Der Krieg WIRD länger andauern, deswegen haben die Argumente der Zeitlinie zur Bedienung westlicher Waffen ihr Gewicht verloren. Jetzt müssen die Ukrainer die Voraussetzungen schaffen um z.b. Odessa zu verteidigen, je nachdem ob Russland sich zunächst auf den Donbass oder Richtung Odessa konzentriert bleibt dafür mehr oder weniger Zeit, aber wir reden dennoch eher von Wochen denn von Tagen.

Man muss immer bedenken, ein Argument aus der ersten Kriegswoche kann ggf. nicht mehr zutreffen weil sich die Bedingungen unter denen es aufgestellt wurde sich verändert haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte die Inst. inklusive Ersatzteile und Reperatur für ansruchsvoller, dazu kommt noch die Munition für den alten Leo 1 A5, die nicht mehr an Bäumen wächst.


Das ist ein entscheidender Punkt. Panzer haben ist toll, die müssen aber fahren, funken & feuern, sonst sind se nur Deko.

@Olstyle 
Man kann die Ausbildung in DEU machen, oder in Polen. Zudem waren in Georgien 2008 ~150 Amis als Ausbilder in Georgien. Während des Krieges. Das ist nix neues für Russland und macht aber den Westen nicht zur Kriegspartei.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nach unserer Definition schon. Ist nur die Frage ob Putin das genauso sieht.


Du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft, er lässt sich auf einen Krieg mit der Nato ein?
Die Amerikaner liefern wohl schon täglich mehrere Flugzeugladungen, als auch GB, plus Schiffsladungen die Unterwegs sind, dazu kommen oder kamen Tschechische T72 und anderes "Großgerät". Bis jetzt geht ja die russische Armee nicht mal gegen die Nachschubwege (Eisenbahnstrecken) in der Westukraine vor, die können ihr Gerät unbehelligt bis in den Donbass fahren.
Die Waffenlieferungen auch schwere sind doch schon längst täglich im Gang!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Nix mit anfangen können ist der falsche Ausdruck. Wenn man Ihnen Panzer gibt die nach 2 Tagen kaputt rumstehen weil die Logistik nicht geklappt hat, dann hat man auch nix gewonnen. Frank Sauer von der UnibW hat das im Spiegel schön beschrieben, steckt leider hinter ner Paywall.


Domröse hat es in meinem geposteten Zeitartikel ebenfalss beschrieben und für machbar befunden, bezogen auf den Marder?!


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen die Ukrainer die Voraussetzungen schaffen um z.b. Odessa zu verteidigen, je nachdem ob Russland sich zunächst auf den Donbass oder Richtung Odessa konzentriert bleibt dafür mehr oder weniger Zeit, aber wir reden dennoch eher von Wochen denn von Tagen.


Ja. Odessa ist sehr wichtig für die Ukraine. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft, er lässt sich auf einen Krieg mit der Nato ein?


Nein. Aber...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt geht ja die russische armee nicht mal gegen die Nachschubwege (Eisenbahnstrecken) in der Westukrine vor, die können ihr Gerät unbehelligt bis in den Donbass fahren.


das wird dann demnächst weniger. Wenn sie es schaffen die Nachschubwege zu bombardieren.
Ist meine Befürchtung. Und ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, dass sie es bisher noch nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Krieg WIRD länger andauern, deswegen haben die Argumente der Zeitlinie zur Bedienung westlicher Waffen ihr Gewicht verloren. Jetzt müssen die Ukrainer die Voraussetzungen schaffen um z.b. Odessa zu verteidigen, je nachdem ob Russland sich zunächst auf den Donbass oder Richtung Odessa konzentriert bleibt dafür mehr oder weniger Zeit, aber wir reden dennoch eher von Wochen denn von Tagen.


Also wir sind uns ja halbwegs einig, nur wo du einen Antritt auf Odessa sehen kannst, erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich, denn die ukrainische Armee steht ja mit ihrem Gegenangriff von Mykolajiw fast wieder vor Cherson.
An eine rein amphibische Landung kann ich nach der Vorbereitungszeit der Ukrainer und dem mehr als schlechten abschneiden aller Teilstreitkräfte der Russen nicht wirklich glauben. M.M. nach wäre das sichere scheitern vorprogramiert und an Mykolajiw haben sie sich mit einigemaßen frischen Truppen 2-3 Wochen die Zähne ausgebissen und sind zurück geworfen worden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, dass sie es bisher noch nicht gemacht haben.


Das wundert so ziemlich jeden der einigermaßen Ahnung von so etwas hat.


----------



## Tekkla (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte die Inst. inklusive Ersatzteile und Reperatur für ansruchsvoller, dazu kommt noch die Munition für den alten Leo 1 A5, die nicht mehr an Bäumen wächst.


Mir erscheint das aktuell so, als wenn man bei uns in Europa die Altbestandslager räumt. Die Ukraine ist für uns sozusagen die Resterampe. Das klingt jetzt erstmal gemein, aber angesichts der Art der gelieferten und geplanten Lieferungen an Waffensystemen wirkt es auf mich so.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also wir sind uns ja jalbwegs einig, nur wo du einen Antritt auf Odessa sehen kannst, erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich, denn die ukrainische Armee steht ja mit ihrem Gegenangriff von Mykolajiw fast wieder vor Cherson.


Richtig, das ist das jetzt.
Mariupol muss fallen damit die Russen eine Line of Communication zwischen Russland & der Krim aufbauen können, das ist die Voraussetzung für einen erneuten Angriff gen Westen (oder gen Rest Donbass).
Die Landbrücke Russland - Krim - Transnistrien ist ja weiterhin Kriegsziel und um das zu erreichen muss man Odessa nehmen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> An eine rein amphibische Landung kann ich nach der Vorbereitungszeit der Ukrainer und dem mehr als schlechten abschneiden aller Teilstreitkräfte der Russen nicht wirklich glauben. M.M. nach wäre das sichere scheitern vorprogramiert und an Mykolajiw haben sie sich mit einigemaßen frischen Truppen 2-3 Wochen die Zähne ausgebissen und sind zurück geworfen worden.


Grob sähe der Plan so aus:
Mariupol nehmen, Versorgung sicherstellen. Mykolajiw angreifen & nehmen um Angriff auf Odessa starten zu können. Diesen mit amphibischer Landung unterstützen & Gegenangriff der Ukraine mit den Truppen in Transnistrien bedrohen.
Das wird nicht morgen passieren, auch nicht nächste Woche, aber es ist nach der Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts in den Süden eine Option Russlands.

Zum Thema passend: Einfach mal unter dem #Faberhaft schauen was in der Regierung abgeht.


----------



## Tekkla (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wundert so ziemlich jeden der einigermaßen Ahnung von so etwas hat.


Weil man  ohne diese Verkehrswege keine Truppen nach (Nord-) Westen bewegt bekommt. Ein Vormarsch an die Grenze zu Polen wäre damit verunmöglicht. Damit wäre auch die Idee einer Landbrücke nach Kaliningrad und somit  das landseitige Abschneiden des Baltikums von seinen NATO Partnern vom Tisch.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Auch interessant





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIZyC23efRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (13. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist für uns sozusagen die Resterampe.


Das Witzigtrauriggute daran ist aber, dass es offensichtlich für den Widerstand gegen die russische Armee (noch) reicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

> In der seit Wochen umkämpften südostukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol haben sich nach Angaben der russischen Regierung mehr als 1000 ukrainische Soldaten ergeben. 1026 Soldaten der 36. Marinebrigade hätten "freiwillig ihre Waffen niedergelegt und sich ergeben", erklärte das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau. Einen Zeitpunkt nannte das Ministerium nicht. Die Angaben ließen sich zunächst nicht unabhängig überprüfen.


Quelle: Moskau: Mehr als 1000 ukrainische Soldaten in Mariupol ergeben sich

und



> Der frühere Box-Weltmeister Wladimir Klitschko setzt nach der Ablehnung eines Besuchs von Frank-Walter Steinmeier durch die Ukraine auf eine spätere Reise des Bundespräsidenten in das Land. "Ich hoffe, dass der Besuch des Bundespräsidenten in Kiew nur aufgeschoben ist und in den kommenden Wochen nachgeholt werden kann", sagte der Bruder des Kiewer Bürgermeisters Vitali Klitschko der "Bild"-Zeitung. "Ich halte es für dringend erforderlich, dass wir als Ukraine weiterhin Brücken nach Deutschland bauen", betonte Klitschko. "Deutschland ist Partner Nummer eins bei der finanziellen Hilfe für die Ukraine, leistet humanitäre Unterstützung, hilft massiv Flüchtlingen und schickt immer mehr Waffen, auch wenn wir davon mehr brauchen", fügte er hinzu.


Quelle: Wladimir Klitschko hofft auf späteren Besuch Steinmeiers


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dass das die Ukrainer ziemlich aufregt kann ich nachvollziehen und sie suchen wohl einen Sündenbock. In der aktuellen Lage ist da wohl Steinmeier nicht wirklich der Schuldige, sondern eher die gesamte SPD, die veranstaltet den Scheiss nämlich im Verteidigungsministerium und im Kanzleramt.


Fortführen von CDU Politik, leider.
War persönlich dabei, als AKK gesagt hat, dass man der Ukraine keine Waffen liefern werde (2019) und das hat sie durchgezogen.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist das jetzt.
> Mariupol muss fallen damit die Russen eine Line of Communication zwischen Russland & der Krim aufbauen können, das ist die Voraussetzung für einen erneuten Angriff gen Westen (oder gen Rest Donbass).
> Die Landbrücke Russland - Krim - Transnistrien ist ja weiterhin Kriegsziel und um das zu erreichen muss man Odessa nehmen.


Das wird gleichzeitig auch die Mindestvorraussetzung für einen Frieden sein. Ohne den Korridor nach Russland wird es wohl auch kaum ein Ende geben. Schade um Mariopol, die Ukraine wird durch die gefallene Stadt eine weitaus schlechtere Verhandlungsposition einnehmen. Ein größer Teil des Ostens wird bei Frieden dann sicherlich wegannektiert. 

So viel ich vorgestern hörte wird es sehr schwierig für die Russen Odessa zu nehmen, und zumindest auf absehbare Zeit sollte das nicht passieren. Es wäre aber sogar gut wenn sie es versuchen und verlustreich scheitern.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Lieferung von schwerem Gerät bedeutet aktive Beteiligung am Krieg.



Wie es in der Realität aussieht? So:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514210198596067330

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und weil der Verfassungsblog für viele wohl wieder zu lang sein wird, hier die Conclusio:


> Waffenlieferungen an den angegriffenen Staat können mangels Völkerrechtsverstoßes deshalb kein Grund für Gegenmaßnahmen und schon gar kein Grund für gewaltsame Repressalien des Aggressors gegen den waffenliefernden Staat sein. Letzteren würde ohnehin das Gewaltverbot der VN-Charta entgegenstehen. Gewaltmaßnahmen sind grundsätzlich nur als Reaktion auf einen bewaffneten Angriff zulässig. Waffenlieferungen als solche stellen aber keinen solchen Angriff dar.



Fragen? Keine? 
Nächstes Thema.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass sich Russland hier für das Völkerrecht interessiert?
Wenn ja müsste der Krieg doch schon gestoppt sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass sich Russland hier für das Völkerrecht interessiert?
> Wenn ja müsste der Krieg doch schon gestoppt sein.


Russland nicht. ebensowenig China und genau so auch die USA nicht. Imperien haben größere Probleme als das lol


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass sich Russland hier für das Völkerrecht interessiert?


Dann müssen wir doch erst recht Waffen liefern um Russland zu stoppen, denn wer sagt denn, dass wir wenn wir nichts tun, von Krieg verschont bleiben? Richtig, niemand, denn Russland schert sich nicht um Völkerrecht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir doch erst recht Waffen liefern um Russland zu stoppen, denn wer sagt denn, dass wir wenn wir nichts tun, von Krieg verschont bleiben? Richtig, niemand, denn Russland schert sich nicht um Völkerrecht.


Wenn du Bock hast auf Bomben, die hier runterfallen, dann gerne. Sag aber vorher Bescheid, damit ich abhauen kann, ich habe darauf nämlich keinen Bock. Wenn du die Ukraine unterstützen willst, die suchen Leute, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit unversehrt oder überhaupt lebendig zurückzukommen ist halt gering.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock hast auf Bomben, die hier runterfallen, dann gerne. Sag aber vorher Bescheid, damit ich abhauen kann, ich habe darauf nämlich keinen Bock. Wenn du die Ukraine unterstützen willst, die suchen Leute, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit unversehrt oder überhaupt lebendig zurückzukommen ist halt gering.


Du sagst also, wenn wir Waffen liefern, dann steigt unser Risiko angegriffen zu werden, gleichzeitig sagst du, Russland kümmert sich eh nicht um Völkerrecht. Also was hindert Russland dann - selbst wenn wir keine Waffen liefern - uns anzugreifen?

Richtig, nix, deswegen müssen wir leider abschrecken.d


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du sagst also, wenn wir Waffen liefern, dann steigt unser Risiko angegriffen zu werden, gleichzeitig sagst du, Russland kümmert sich eh nicht um Völkerrecht. Also was hindert Russland dann - selbst wenn wir keine Waffen liefern - uns anzugreifen?


Wenn wir nichts machen, könnte das noch so durchgehen, dass wir kein Problem darstellen. Wenn dir liefern und aktiv unterstützen ist das definitiv eine Bedrohung.
Wie gesagt, wenn du Lust drauf hast, melde dich freiwillig bei der Ukraine.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichts machen, könnte das noch so durchgehen, dass wir kein Problem darstellen. Wenn dir liefern und aktiv unterstützen ist das definitiv eine Bedrohung.
> Wie gesagt, wenn du Lust drauf hast, melde dich freiwillig bei der Ukraine.


"Kein Problem darstellen".
Also einfach nix tun und hoffen und wenns so weit ist, lieber sich Russland unterwerfen weil sonst Krieg?

Ist das wirklich dein Standpunkt?
Vergisst du dabei nicht den nicht ganz unbedeutenden Fakt, dass wir in der NATO sind


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> "Kein Problem darstellen".
> Also einfach nix tun und hoffen und wenns so weit ist, lieber sich Russland unterwerfen weil sonst Krieg?
> 
> Ist das wirklich dein Standpunkt?
> Vergisst du dabei nicht den nicht ganz unbedeutenden Fakt, dass wir in der NATO sind


Das ist ne Verteidigungsallianz. Wird diese gerade angegriffen?
Nein.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist ne Verteidigungsallianz. Wird diese gerade angegriffen?
> Nein.


Richtig, es ist eine Allianz. Und wie funktionieren Allianzen? Indem man etwas gemeinsam tut. Und damit es die Allianz noch gibt wenn wir angegriffen werden sollten müssen wir jetzt gemeinsam handeln. 

Deutschland kann sich nicht aus der NATO rausnehmen wenn es uns genehm ist und gleichzeitig den Schutz der NATO beanspruchen. Wir müssen uns schon entscheiden, entweder, oder. Und aktuell ist das Gerede von "waah Risiko wenn wir Waffen liefern" nichts anderes als dämliche pro russische Propaganda sowie eine Destabilisierung der NATO.

Russland versucht seit Jahren die EU & die NATO zu spalten, der nächste Versuch kommt mit der Stichwahl in Frankreich. Stimmungsmache im Internet gehört dazu, um vielen Menschen vorzugaukeln, Russland würde uns nur in Ruhe lassen wenn wir uns aus der Ukraine raushalten. Was leider Unfug ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Russland versucht seit Jahren die EU & die NATO zu spalten, der nächste Versuch kommt mit der Stichwahl in Frankreich.


Eine Spaltung der EU gibt das, aber die gab es eh schon, ist nur gerade nicht so relevant, aber Polen und Ungarn sind mit der EU-Politik auch alles andere als zufrieden.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eine Spaltung der EU gibt das, aber die gab es eh schon, ist nur gerade nicht so relevant, aber Polen und Ungarn sind mit der EU-Politik auch alles andere als zufrieden.


Das ist sehr relevant, denn nur ein starker Zusammenhalt in beiden Bündnissen wird Russland von einem Angriff abschrecken. Wenn geglaubt wird, die NATO sei nicht in der Lage gemeinsam zu verteidigen, bzw. willens zu verteidigen, dann könnte man auf die dumme Idee kommen z.b. das Baltikum anzugreifen.

Deswegen sind solche pro russischen Hohlbratzen wie die Kackbraunen von der AfD auch eine solch enorme Bedrohung. Durch stumpfen Rassismus und Hass gegen noch schwächere werden die Schwachen in einer Gesellschaft mobilisiert und für weitere Propaganda zugänglich gemacht. Das ist die Methode und leider zeigt Sie Wirkung wie Frankreich zeigt.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichts machen, könnte das noch so durchgehen, dass wir kein Problem darstellen. Wenn dir liefern und aktiv unterstützen ist das definitiv eine Bedrohung.
> Wie gesagt, wenn du Lust drauf hast, melde dich freiwillig bei der Ukraine.


Wenn wir nichts machen, passiert nichts?
Die Ukraine haben nichts gemacht und die Russen sind einmarschiert.
Machen wir nichts, marschieren die Russen weiter.
Moldau wird also ins russische Weltreich eingegliedert.
Das Baltikum freut sich sicher schon darauf, auch ins russische Weltreich aufgenommen zu werden.
Wie war das noch mal mit deiner so beliebten Meinungsfreiheit in Russland? Genau, volle Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. April 2022)

Weißrussiche (!) Cyber-Partisanen arbeiten daran, Lukaschenko und seine Regierung zu Fall zu bringen – aber jetzt haben sie Putin im Visier. Im Video (vom 28.03) erzählt die Sprecherin der Widerstandsgruppe z.B. über den Hack des belarussischen Eisenbahnnetzes und das Verhältnis der belarussichen Bevölkerung zu ihrem Diktator.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1ZPRWMCTIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... daraus ergibt sich ja vielleicht auch die Antwort auf die Frage, warum die Russen das Eisenbahnnetz in der Ukraine noch nicht zerstört haben - weil sie es selbst brauchen.
und hey... finde nur ich die Frau extrem mutig?


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Man zerstört ja auch kein ganzes Netz sondern nur relativ punktuell, da liegst du richtig.
Damals hatte man noch und Russland hat sie mWn. noch Eisenbahnpioniere um sowas schnell wieder nutzbar zu machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Baltikum freut sich sicher schon darauf, auch ins russische Weltreich aufgenommen zu werden.


Das ist mir egal, denn das trifft mich nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit deiner so beliebten Meinungsfreiheit in Russland? Genau, volle Meinungsfreiheit.


Wird dann stark eingeschränkt werden. Nur habe ich nichts davon wenn es nicht so kommt, wenn ich dann durch den Krieg verrecke.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

Hört einfach nicht auf die ganzen Kremlhörigen hier. 

Schaut euch lieber https://saveualist.com/ an.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hört einfach nicht auf die ganzen Kremlhörigen hier.
> 
> Schaut euch lieber https://saveualist.com/ an.


Was interessiert mich das?
Dass die das wollen ist klar, denn viel zu verlieren haben die eh nicht mehr. Nur ich mag es gerne so, dass es hier nicht auch so aussieht.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal, denn das trifft mich nicht.


Ich Ich Ich Ich Ich.

Mehr kommt von dir nicht. Ist doch schön für dich dass du das alles so siehst. Die Mehrheit aber zum Glück scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal, denn das trifft mich nicht.
> 
> Wird dann stark eingeschränkt werden. Nur habe ich nichts davon wenn es nicht so kommt, wenn ich dann durch den Krieg verrecke.


Wer garantiert dir dass du ein freiwilliges Ergeben überlebst?
Wenn du so viel schiss hast hau ab. Gibt sicher schöne Länder in denen du vor den Russen "sicher" leben kannst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal, denn das trifft mich nicht.


Nur weil du deinen kopf in den sand steckst heißt das noch lange nicht, das dir niemand deinen hintern weg ballert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur weil du deinen kopf in den sand steckst heißt das noch lange nicht, das dir niemand deinen hintern weg ballert.


Die baltischen Staaten sind da aber zu weit weg.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Salve,

sehr guter artikel!








						Verhältnis zu Russland: Rechtfertigt Steinmeiers Russland-Politik die Ausladung?
					

Als Außenminister setzte Frank-Walter Steinmeier die Russlandpolitik von Gerhard Schröder fort. Er warb für „Annäherung durch Verflechtung“ und eine „Modernisierungspartnerschaft“ mit Putin. Die Warnungen aus seinem eignen Haus schlug er in den Wind.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Poulton (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse findet halt nur eingefleischte Marktradikale und Ancaps gut, die mit der vergoldeten Waffe in der Hand, ihre Milliarden gegen die bösen Buben verteidigen, die sie besteuern wollen.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich das?
> Dass die das wollen ist klar, denn viel zu verlieren haben die eh nicht mehr. Nur ich mag es gerne so, dass es hier nicht auch so aussieht.


Tjo, wenn du nicht willst, dass es hier in 3-5 Jahren nicht genauso aussieht, dann solltest du wohl dran arbeiten dass Panzer in die Ukraine kommen. Denn nur von Wunschdenken oder Ignoranz lässt sich Putin nicht aufhalten.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7P0rZthdHrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es mal so, man sollte in der aktuellen Lage, in der sich die Ukraine befindet, nicht zwangsweise jene Länder vor den Kopf stossen, die welchen Beitrag auch immer leisten, dass sich das Land verteidigen kann.
> Diplomatie geht anders...



Es war undiplomatisch, aber es war nicht unangemessen. Wenn um einen herum Menschen sterben unter anderem wegen der Untätigkeit einer bestimmten Person und diese Person dann einen vor allem in Sachen Presse/Selbstdarstellung wirksamen, aber in der Substanz nutzlosen Termin wünscht ... gehört einiges an Selbstbeherrschung dazu, pure Diplomatie walten zu lassen.

Unangemessen ist dagegen eher die Einladung an Scholz, der macht bis heute aktiv Politik, die der Ukraine schadet, während Steinmeier einfach nur teilnahmslos in der Gegend rumsteht (teils qua seines Amtes, aber auch innerhalb dessen könnte er klarer Position beziehen). Umgekehrt heißt das aber natürlich auch, dass es bei Scholz was zu gewinnen gibt, wenn man ihn einfach mal persönlich zur Leichenschau mitnimmt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wollen wir das alle so?



Abgesehen davon, dass dein Szenario ziemlich überzogen ist, ist "wollen alle Deutschen das so?" nicht das Leitmotiv von Selenskys Politik. Sondern "wie viele Ukrainer überleben das?"




Don-71 schrieb:


> außerdem glauben auch viele "Experten" daran, das dieser Krieg noch Moante oder gar länger weitergehen kann, dann ist das alte (russische Gerät) der Osteuropäer eh irgendwann aufgebraucht, für das es sowieso nie wieder Ersatzteile geben wird, bei der momentanen politischen Lage, insoweit wären dann Nato Waffen, eine Vorbereitung auf diese Situation, wenn es denn noch wesentlich länger dauert.



T-72 kann die Ukraine ohne russische Unterstützung in Stand halten (bzw. konnte sie zumindest mal. Weiß nicht, was noch steht.) und die NATO-Länder, die noch welche im Einsatz hatten, waren afaik auch nicht von Importen abhängig.)

Aber ja: In Zukunft werden sie zunehmend auf westliche Waffen umstellen und zumindest mit den einfacheren könnte man auch jetzt schon anfangen. Und der Marder ist ein Schützenpanzer, sollte also für Panzerfahrer fahrbar sein, mit einer auf Sicht abgefeuerten, afaik ohne digitale Eingriffe gesteuerten Maschinenkanone. Da kann man zwar viel pauken, bis man die besten Einsatztaktiken hat, aber da er afaik keine Schwächen gegenüber einem BMP hat außer dem Gewicht, kann man das Learning by Doing machen.

(Leo wäre was anderes. Da muss man auch zum Eigenschutz die richtigen Manöver intus haben, sonst gibts Altmetall)




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Lieferung von schwerem Gerät bedeutet aktive Beteiligung am Krieg.



Falsch. Es bedeutet eine Unterstützung einer Kriegspartei - etwas, dass es haufenweise gibt. Gerade bei einem Waffenexporteur wie Deutschland.



> Unsere ganze Wirtschaft und Wohlstad hängt zur Zeit von Energielieferungen aus Russland ab.



Noch fälscher. Nur ein kleiner Teil unserer Wirtschaft und ein noch kleinerer Teil unseres Wohlstands hängt davon ab.



> Wollen wir Schaden mehrere Generationen lang, soziale Unruhen, politische Verwerfungen...



Weil wir Angriffskriege in Europa dulden? NEIN!



> nur um Gerät zu liefern, was im Endeffekt kaum einen Unterschied macht?



Das ist der einzige Punkt, den man gelten lassen kann: Etwas zu liefern, nur um etwas geliefert zu haben, bringt Ärger aber keinen Nutzen. Eine weitere Linie, die ich ziehen würde, ist die Schwächung der eigenen Verteidigung. Aber bislang stellt sich Deutschland ja sogar gegen die Lieferung von Material Dritter, das größten Nutzen hätte und bringt selbst fast nur Lippenbekenntnisse.



> Sogar ein Hund beißt nicht die Hand, die ihn füttert.



Aber eine Hand, die nicht füttert, sondern ihm mitten im Kampf bescheuert vor der Nase rumwinkt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die baltischen Staaten sind da aber zu weit weg.


Naja... Sind aber näher als malle oder vieleicht sogar spanien. Mal davon ab, aus der west-ukraine lässt sich dein hintern sehr viel besser treffen, als von den aktuellen positionen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sag aber vorher Bescheid



Vor was? Bevor Putin anfängt, das Völkerrecht mit Füßen zu treten und willkürlich Angriffskriege zu starten?
Sorry, aber die Zeitmaschine ist gerade außer Betrieb. Ich hoffe, du hast von dir aus vor sieben Wochen die Beine in die Hand genommen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichts machen, könnte das noch so durchgehen, dass wir kein Problem darstellen.



"Könnte". Klar KÖNNTE man beim wortwörtlichen russischen Roulette gewinnen. Man kann aber sehr leicht auch verlieren.
Ich spiel lieber Rugby.




Jahtari schrieb:


> ... daraus ergibt sich ja vielleicht auch die Antwort auf die Frage, warum die Russen das Eisenbahnnetz in der Ukraine noch nicht zerstört haben - weil sie es selbst brauchen.



Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben: Sie brauchen es nicht. Sie hatten vermutlich mal den Plan, es in Zukunft zu gebrauchen, aber zumindest für einige Teile, insbesondere für die in der aktuellen Situation für die Ukraine besonders wichtigen, kann man das komplett ausschließen. Die russsische Zurückhaltung diesbezüglich hat derzeit keinerlei Anlass mehr. Ich persönlich werte sie mittlerweile als Indikator für die Flexibilität der russischen Armee: Wieviele Wochen braucht die Führung, um veraltete Pläne gegen neue zu ersetzen? Aktuell stehen wir bei "4 Wochen nach dem die Voraussetzungen offensichtlich wurden".

So gesehen könnten wir tatsächlich Leos samt Ausbilder liefern - ehe die Russen auf die Lieferung reagieren, sind sie schon damit beschäftigt, sich gegen die Einsätze zu verteidigen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal, denn das trifft mich nicht.



Na wenn du weder in einem EU- noch einem NATO-Land lebst, dann frage ich mich, weswegen du überhaupt Panik schiebst?




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... Sind aber näher als malle oder vieleicht sogar spanien. Mal davon ab, aus der west-ukraine lässt sich dein hintern sehr viel besser treffen, als von den aktuellen positionen.



Putins öffentlich erklärtes Ziel ist ein Polen frei von NATO-Einheiten. Wenn sein Marsch nach Westen nicht mit Gewalt gestoppt wird (je früher, desto besser), hält er also von sich aus frühestens an der Oder an. Oder eben auch nicht, wenn er bis dahin weitere Ambitionen entwickelt oder bislang einfach die Hälfte verschwiegen hat - aber hey, wann hat Putin jemals weniger als die volle Wahrheit gesagt?


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putins öffentlich erklärtes Ziel ist ein Polen frei von NATO-Einheiten. Wenn sein Marsch nach Westen nicht mit Gewalt gestoppt wird (je früher, desto besser), hält er also von sich aus frühestens an der Oder an. Oder eben auch nicht, wenn er bis dahin weitere Ambitionen entwickelt oder bislang einfach die Hälfte verschwiegen hat - aber hey, wann hat Putin jemals weniger als die volle Wahrheit gesagt?


Ich glaube nicht das er es wirklich wagen würde einen Natostaat anzugreifen.
Konventionell hätte Russland keine Chance gegen die Nato.
Und ein Atomkrieg würde Russland auch nicht überleben.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er es wirklich wagen würde einen Natostaat anzugreifen.
> Konventionell hätte Russland keine Chance gegen die Nato.
> Und ein Atomkrieg würde Russland auch nicht überleben.


Das kommt doch ganz drauf an wie die Verteidigung aussehen würde. Wenn wie im Falle der Ukraine nur Materialhilfe kommen würde ohne aktive Beteiligung starker Nationen, ist ein möglicher Angriff auf die Balten oder Polen nicht völlig ausgeschlossen. Vorallem weil sie zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt eine deutlich schwächere Luftverteidigung besitzen als die Ukraine. Ein Dorn in Putins Auge sind die NATO Truppen in Osteuropa, aber ein Dorn lässt sich auch leicht entfernen.

Einen Atomkrieg wegen Osteuropa (wie wohl auch sämtliche NATO Staaten) würde es niemals geben. Vorallem auf Putins strategisches Waffenarsenal (Atombomben mit sehr kleinem Radius) hätte der Westen nichteinmal eine Gegenantwort.


----------



## hoffgang (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er es wirklich wagen würde einen Natostaat anzugreifen.



Lass mich mal ein Szenario malen:
Le Pen gewinnt in Frankreich, Trump die nächste US Wahl. Man darf sich dann schon fragen, wie sicher die Annahme noch ist, dass Artikel 5 ausgelöst wird, bzw. wie es um die NATO steht.

Aktuell stehen z.b. in den baltischen Staaten NATO Truppen zur Abschreckung, z.b. das deutsche Kontingent EFP. Sollte Russland hier angreifen sind deutsche Soldaten direkt in die Kämpfe verwickelt, wir damit Kriegspartei, die Truppen dienen als sogenannte Stolperdrähte. Nähmen aber einige wesentliche Staaten, z.b. die USA und Frankreich ihre Truppen zurück, würde deutlich, dass Teile der Nato, vorrangig Ungarn, Frankreich & die USA eine deutlich andere Politik gegenüber Russland wünschen - sagen wirs so, dann ist konventioneller Krieg nicht mehr vollkommen auszuschließen.

Aktuell gebe ich Dir recht, Krieg mit der NATO ist auszuschließen.
In 3-4 Jahren? Who knows...


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das kommt doch ganz drauf an wie die Verteidigung aussehen würde. Wenn wie im Falle der Ukraine nur Materialhilfe kommen würde ohne aktive Beteiligung starker Nationen, ist ein möglicher Angriff auf die Balten oder Polen nicht völlig ausgeschlossen. Vorallem weil sie zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt eine deutlich schwächere Luftverteidigung besitzen als die Ukraine. Ein Dorn in Putins Auge sind die NATO Truppen in Osteuropa, aber ein Dorn lässt sich auch leicht entfernen.


Ich denke die Nato würde direkt eingreifen und ihren Verbündeten helfen. So steht es ja auch im Natovertrag.
Also nicht wie in der Ukraine, sondern aktive Kampfhandlungen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Einen Atomkrieg wegen Osteuropa (wie wohl auch sämtliche NATO Staaten) würde es niemals geben. Vorallem auf Putins strategisches Waffenarsenal (Atombomben mit sehr kleinem Radius) hätte der Westen nichteinmal eine Gegenantwort.


Wenn Russland nur eine Atombombe auf Natogebiet zünden würde, egal ob groß oder klein, gäbe es eine Antwort.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lass mich mal ein Szenario malen:
> Le Pen gewinnt in Frankreich, Trump die nächste US Wahl. Man darf sich dann schon fragen, wie sicher die Annahme noch ist, dass Artikel 5 ausgelöst wird, bzw. wie es um die NATO steht.


Soviel ich weiß sind die meisten Amerikaner nach jüngsten Umfragen gegen Russland. Was auch für Biden´s Haltung und Politik spricht.

In Frankreich hoffe ich natürlich das Macron gewinnt.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke die Nato würde direkt eingreifen und ihren Verbündeten helfen. So steht es ja auch im Natovertrag.
> Also nicht wie in der Ukraine, sondern aktive Kampfhandlungen.


So viel ich weiß nein, im Artikel 5 steht nicht wie man helfen muss. Die Art und Weise entscheidet jeder Staat selbst. Es könnte nur auf Waffenlieferungen hinauslaufen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Russland nur eine Atombombe auf Natogebiet zünden würde, egal ob groß oder klein, gäbe es eine Antwort.


Da irrst du dich gewaltig, zumindest keine Atomare Antwort. Und nein, es ist auf keinen Fall egal ob groß oder klein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Russland nur eine Atombombe auf Natogebiet zünden würde, egal ob groß oder klein, gäbe es eine Antwort.


Schon klar, aber das schaukelt sich dann hoch und halb Europa ist zerstört.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber das schaukelt sich dann hoch und halb Europa ist zerstört.


Und Russland auch. Deswegen wird Putin in der Richtung nichts machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und Russland auch. Deswegen wird Putin in der Richtung nichts machen.


Vergleiche mal die Fläche zwischen Russland und anderen Staaten. Es wird dann verstrahlte Gebiete um die Großstädte in Russland geben, aber das Land Sibirien wird vermutlich verschont bleiben. Da ist fast ja nix los. Aber Westeuropa ist wesentlich dichter besiedelt. Und trifft es dann verhältnismäßig härter.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

Der Artikel gibt die Gefahr die aus diesen Miniatombomben entspringt gut wieder, vorallem als strategische Abschreckung erlaubt sie Russland so einige Schritte mehr machen zu dürfen, als mit der Abschreckung der herkömlichen großen Atombomben. 









						Putins Mini-Atombomben: Könnte er diese Waffen einsetzen?
					

Die Spannungen zwischen Russland und der Nato wachsen – nicht zuletzt auch wegen nuklearer Drohgebärden.




					www.hna.de


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die Fläche zwischen Russland und anderen Staaten. Es wird dann verstrahlte Gebiete um die Großstädte in Russland geben, aber das Land Sibirien wird vermutlich verschont bleiben. Da ist fast ja nix los. Aber Westeuropa ist wesentlich dichter besiedelt. Und trifft es dann verhältnismäßig härter.


Das schon. Aber möchte Putin das Russlands wichtigste Metropolen und Städte ausgelöscht werden?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das schon. Aber möchte Putin das Russlands wichtigste Metropolen und Städte ausgelöscht werden?
> Ich glaube nicht.


Natürlich nicht, aber das könnte die Folge sein. Wenn aber danach halb Europa völlig zerstört ist, wird es da keine "Bedrohung" für ihn mehr geben. Es wird Jahrzehnte dauern, das wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das er es wirklich wagen würde einen Natostaat anzugreifen.
> Konventionell hätte Russland keine Chance gegen die Nato.
> Und ein Atomkrieg würde Russland auch nicht überleben.



Wer spricht denn von Angreifen? Er würde doch nur auf Einladung unterdrückte Bevölkerungsteile zu deren Hilfe gegen ein Naziregime eilen - wenn NATO-Staaten so etwas dulden und weiterhin Shakehands machen würden.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von Angreifen? Er würde doch nur auf Einladung unterdrückte Bevölkerungsteile zu deren Hilfe gegen ein Naziregime eilen - wenn NATO-Staaten so etwas dulden und weiterhin Shakehands machen würden.


Ja aus seiner Sicht. Aus der Sicht der Nato (und wahrscheinlich dem Rest der Welt) wäre es ein Angriff.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die Fläche zwischen Russland und anderen Staaten. Es wird dann verstrahlte Gebiete um die Großstädte in Russland geben, aber das Land Sibirien wird vermutlich verschont bleiben. Da ist fast ja nix los. Aber Westeuropa ist wesentlich dichter besiedelt. Und trifft es dann verhältnismäßig härter.


Sollte man wirklich das Nukleararsenal verfeuern, brauchst du garnicht versuchen irgendwo in Sicherheit zu gehen. Egal wo du bist, du wirst mit den Konsequenzen leben bzw. sterben dürfen. Bei einem Nuklearkrieg ist die gesamte Welt der Verlierer.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das kommt doch ganz drauf an wie die Verteidigung aussehen würde. Wenn wie im Falle der Ukraine nur Materialhilfe kommen würde ohne aktive Beteiligung starker Nationen, ist ein möglicher Angriff auf die Balten oder Polen nicht völlig ausgeschlossen. Vorallem weil sie zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt eine deutlich schwächere Luftverteidigung besitzen als die Ukraine. Ein Dorn in Putins Auge sind die NATO Truppen in Osteuropa, aber ein Dorn lässt sich auch leicht entfernen.


Aktuell steht die NATO geschlossen das dürfte für Putin viel zu heikel sein um darauf zu spekulieren dass man evtl doch damit durchkommt. Und die Europäer schlafen nicht und werden aufrüsten.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Einen Atomkrieg wegen Osteuropa (wie wohl auch sämtliche NATO Staaten) würde es niemals geben. Vorallem auf Putins strategisches Waffenarsenal (Atombomben mit sehr kleinem Radius) hätte der Westen nichteinmal eine Gegenantwort.


Wenn ein Nuklearschlag auf ein NATO Land keine entsprechende Antwort nach sich zieht, kann man die Nuklearwaffen gleich alle einmotten, denn die Abschreckung hat nicht funktioniert und wird es in Zukunft auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja aus seiner Sicht. Aus der Sicht der Nato (und wahrscheinlich dem Rest der Welt) wäre es ein Angriff.



Aus der Sicht von Leuten, für die das jetzt stattfindende kein Angriff auf Demokratie, Menschenrechte und die freie Welt ist, wäre auch sowas eben kein Angriff. Also entweder hilft man der Ukraine, Putin zu besiegen oder man schafft Bedingungen, unter denen man irgendwann selbst von Putin unterworfen wird. Nichts tun und in Frieden leben geht nicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also entweder hilft man der Ukraine, Putin zu besiegen oder man schafft Bedingungen, unter denen man irgendwann selbst von Putin unterworfen wird. Nichts tun und in Frieden leben geht nicht.


Ich hoffe auch das man Putin besiegt. Aber der Ausgang ist  noch offen.
Jedenfalls muß man der Ukraine weiter  beistehen und  helfen.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Aktuell steht die NATO geschlossen das dürfte für Putin viel zu heikel sein um darauf zu spekulieren dass man evtl doch damit durchkommt. Und die Europäer schlafen nicht und werden aufrüsten.


Naja, mit was er beim Westen durchkommt scheint Putin mitlerweile ziemlich Wumpe zu sein.

Die größte Gefahr die sich aus der Ukraine ergibt ist ja nicht ein russischer Sieg, sondern eine russische Niederlage. Was macht Putin wenn die Ukrainer, mit unseren Waffen, ihren Osten zurückerobern ?
Wenn Russland konventionell verliert greifft es zu entgültigeren Lösungen, zumindest wecken sie seit Jahren gezielt so einen Anschein.

Das ganze Gerede des russischen Standpunktes darüber dass sie sich ja nur schützen zum Beispiel, könnte im Endefekt nicht (nur) dazu da sein um Sanktionen zu entgehen, sondern (vorallem) um eine Rechtfertigungen für Atomwaffeneinsatz zu kreiiren. Sie übten solche Szenarien hundertfach.

Ich finde wir brauchen in Europa langfristig ebenfalls nuklearen Gegenmaßnahmen zur Abschreckung, sprich allein der Möglichkeit antworten zu können wegen. Schließlich haben wirs mit ner Atommacht zu tuen da braucht es ein Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja, mit was er beim Westen durchkommt scheint Putin mitlerweile ziemlich Wumpe zu sein.
> 
> Die größte Gefahr die sich aus der Ukraine ergibt ist ja nicht ein russischer Sieg, sondern eine russische Niederlage. Was macht Putin wenn die Ukrainer, mit unseren Waffen, ihren Osten zurückerobern ?
> Wenn Russland konventionell verliert greifft es zu entgültigeren Lösungen, zumindest wecken sie seit Jahren gezielt so einen Anschein.


Ich bezweifel das Putin eine drohende Niederlage innenpolitisch überlebt. Eher wird man irgendwas aushandeln was Putin als "Sieg" verkaufen kann.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ganze Gerede des russischen Standpunktes darüber dass sie sich ja nur schützen zum Beispiel, könnte im Endefekt nicht (nur) dazu da sein um Sanktionen zu entgehen, sondern (vorallem) um eine Rechtfertigungen für Atomwaffeneinsatz zu kreiiren. Sie übten solche Szenarien hundertfach.


Ich gehe stark davon aus, das im Hintergrund klar kommuniziert wird, was ein Atomwaffeneinsatz für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wird. Putin mag zwar auf vieles scheißen aber ich halte ihn nicht für dumm oder verrückt.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich finde wir brauchen in Europa langfristig ebenfalls nuklearen Gegenmaßnahmen zur Abschreckung, sprich allein der Möglichkeit antworten zu können wegen. Schließlich haben wirs mit ner Atommacht zu tuen da braucht es ein Gleichgewicht.


Groß Britanien und Frankreich sind doch Atommächte und ich dachte Deutschland verfügt über Zugriff auf US Atomsprengköpfe. Wir sollten durchaus ein Abschreckpotential haben.
Aber generell stimme ich dir zu man braucht leider eine ausreichende atomare Abschreckung die auch als solche wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Groß Britanien und Frankreich sind doch Atommächte und ich dachte Deutschland verfügt über Zugriff auf US Atomsprengköpfe.


Bei uns lagern noch Atomwaffen, aber Zugriff haben wir nicht.
Die Tornados der Bundeswehr sind in der Lage sie zu transportieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Tornados der Bundeswehr sind in der Lage sie zu transportieren.


Ich würde dabei echt nicht von transportieren sprechen...


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde dabei echt nicht von transportieren sprechen...


Fliegt denn gar keiner?


----------



## behemoth85 (13. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das Putin eine drohende Niederlage innenpolitisch überlebt. Eher wird man irgendwas aushandeln was Putin als "Sieg" verkaufen kann.


Optimistisch, aber aus welchem Grund ? Was könnte man denn als Sieg aushandeln bei den Verlusten, und sagen wir mal einem Verlust der Krim ? 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, das im Hintergrund klar kommuniziert wird, was ein Atomwaffeneinsatz für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wird. Putin mag zwar auf vieles scheißen aber ich halte ihn nicht für dumm oder verrückt.


Naja das ist nicht verrückt. Für welchen Fall haben die denn die Miniatombomben entwickelt ? 
Da die Konsequenzen des Krieges für Russland jetzt schon groß sind haben sie immer weniger zu verlieren. 

Sie könnten so ein Teil erstmal iwo in der Pampa zünden, dann über einem Meer. Möglicherweise hätte das schon Einfluss auf ukrainische Truppenbewegungen. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sicher dass Russland bereits eingenommenes Gebiet um jeden Preis verteidigen wird. Das ist ja nicht Syrien oder so, sondern es kommt bei Erfolg der Ukrainer einem Angriff auf die russische Landesgrenze gleich. Scheiss gefährlich.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Groß Britanien und Frankreich sind doch Atommächte und ich dachte Deutschland verfügt über Zugriff auf US Atomsprengköpfe. Wir sollten durchaus ein Abschreckpotential haben.


So viel ich weiß sind die französichen Atomwaffen uralten Types, sie kämen praktisch nur in einem Endzeitszenario zum Einsatz. Aber England so wie auf Frankreich haben so viel ich weiß in ihrer Verfassung fest verankert dass sie im Falle eines Atomangriffs auf einen Verbündetten, keinen Gegenschlag ausüben. Die Waffen dienen defacto ausschließlich dem Schutze des eigenen Landes. 

Auf Putins Miniatombomen besitzt meines Wissens nichteinmal die USA eine Antwort, bzw noch nicht Stand 2020.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns lagern noch Atomwaffen, aber Zugriff haben wir nicht.
> Die Tornados der Bundeswehr sind in der Lage sie zu transportieren.


Wir dürfen es offiziell auch gar nicht, weil wir den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterzeichnet haben.
Das ganze würde erst massiv auf den Tisch kommen, wenn das oder ein ähnliches Szenario entstehen würde, wie es hoffgang mit Frankreich und den USA angedeutet hat. Und selbst dann würde es erstmal in Deutschland ziemliche Konflikte geben, und ob jetzt Grüne oder die SPD egal bei welchem Szenario überhaupt wollen das Deutschland Atommacht wird oder Europa (wer hat da die Verfügungsgewalt????!!!!!) ist völlig offen. auch müssten in Bezug auf Deutschland zumindestens die Europäer und unsere Bündnispartner zustimmen, das wir aus einem geschlossenen Vertrag aussteigen.
Das alles ist ziemlich komplziert, bei Frankreich bin ich ziemlich optimistisch das es Le Pen nicht schafft, sollten sich in den USA aber die Isolationisten und Trumpisten durchsetzten und dann noch die USA in Richtung Autokratie und white supermacy rücken, haben wir ein ganz neues Spiel auf diesem Globus.
Sehr kurzfristig glaube ich sogar das die Nato konventionell verstärkt wird, wenn Finnland und Schweden im Sommer beitreten werden, wonach es aussieht, beide Staaten bringen sehr moderne und gut aufgestellte Streitkräfte mit und das in einer Flanke von Russland. Das wäre militärisch m.A. nach eine (enorme) Verstärkung.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fliegt denn gar keiner?


Ich würde bei Waffen nicht von transportieren sprechen wenn sie einsatzbereit am Flieger hängen.
Du sprichst ja auch nicht davon, dass einer seine Pistole im Holster transportiert.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Waffen nicht von transportieren sprechen wenn sie einsatzbereit am Flieger hängen.
> Du sprichst ja auch nicht davon, dass einer seine Pistole im Holster transportiert.


Ich weiß eben nicht, ob die Tornados nur transportieren oder die Atomwaffen auch zünden können.
Soweit ich das mal in einer Doku gesehen hatte, haben die Deutschen keinen Zugriff auf die Atomwaffen. Ergo können sie sie auch nicht einsetzen, sondern eben nur von A nach B transportieren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr kurzfristig glaube ich sogar das die Nato konventionell verstärkt wird, wenn Finnland und Schweden im Sommer beitreten werden, wonach es aussieht, beide Staaten bringen sehr moderne und gut aufgestellte Streitkräfte mit und das in einer Flanke von Russland. Das wäre militärisch m.A. nach eine (enorme) Verstärkung.


Russland will ja auf einen Nato Eintritt von Schweden und Finnland reagieren.
Mal sehen, was Putin machen will, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß eben nicht, ob die Tornados nur transportieren oder die Atomwaffen auch zünden können.
> Soweit ich das mal in einer Doku gesehen hatte, haben die Deutschen keinen Zugriff auf die Atomwaffen. Ergo können sie sie auch nicht einsetzen, sondern eben nur von A nach B transportieren.


Das ist grund falsch!
Wenn die Bomben unter den Tornado montiert werden, werden sie auch vom "Tornado" (Systemen) scharf gemacht, bevor er abwirft, das geht schon rein physikalisch gar nicht anders, du kannst keine Atombombe unter einem Jabo per "Fernsteuerung" scharf machen. Wenn die Dinger montiert werden steht die Autorisation unmittelber bevor oder ist bereits erteilt (eher zweiteres), der Waffenoffizier im Tornado macht die Waffen dann vor dem Abwurf scharf und bringt sie "ins/über" das Ziel danach zündet die Bombe mit ihrem eigenen eingestellten Zünder in X Höhe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Optimistisch, aber aus welchem Grund ? Was könnte man denn als Sieg aushandeln bei den Verlusten, und sagen wir mal einem Verlust der Krim ?



Nichts. Nicht nach den Sprüchen, die Putin geklopft hat. Und selbst wenn sein Propagandaapparat die Sprüche über Jahre hinweg (!) zurückdrehen könnte: Nichts, wo die Ukraine auch nur einen Hauch von Entschädigungen für den Entstandenen Schaden erhält oder irgendwer irgend eine Form von Garantie, dass sich sowas nicht zwei Monate später wiederholt.

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Ein Frieden mit Putin ist unmöglich. Es geht nur ein Frieden ohne Putin. Der wiederum kann für Russland durchaus annehmbar gestaltet werden (WENN man das will), aber er wäre noch lange nichts, was als "Sieg" verkauft werden kann. Sondern nur "wir waren auch Opfer eines Diktators und sind mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen".



> Naja das ist nicht verrückt. Für welchen Fall haben die denn die Miniatombomben entwickelt ?



Standard-Einsatzszenario für Mini-Nukes sind schwer verbunkerte, strategische Ziele oder hohe Konzentrationen gut gepanzerter Ziele. Wobei letztere im modernen, mobilen Krieg und relativ zu den mittlerweile verfügbaren konventionellen Waffen eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwarten sind.



> Da die Konsequenzen des Krieges für Russland jetzt schon groß sind haben sie immer weniger zu verlieren.



Im Vergleich zu dem, was beim Einsatz von Atomwaffen möglich ist, sind die Konsequenzen bislang winzig. Russland wird bislang nicht von der gesamten Welt einschließlich Chinas und Indiens als Pariah behandelt, Russland wird bislang nicht von einer internationalen Eingriffstruppe eingenommen und zwangsdemilitarisiert, Russland unterliegt bislang überhaupt keine Kriegshandlungen auf eigenem Territorium, Russland Marine wird nicht von jedem versenkt, der ihr begegnet, Russland ist keiner Flugverbotszone soweit die Waffen reichen unterworfen, Russland leider nicht einmal unter nur einem vollständigen Handelsboykott und Russland bekommt bislang auch keinen Fallout von unmittelbar an seiner Grenze gezündete Atomwaffen ab.

Da geht noch VERDAMMT viel mehr, wenn Putin der Meinung ist, von einer aktuen Bedrohung seiner Nachbarn zu einer realen Gefahr für die gesamt Weltgemeinschaft zu eskalieren.



> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sicher dass Russland bereits eingenommenes Gebiet um jeden Preis verteidigen wird.



Russland sie das offensichtlich anders als du und hat sich gerade aus dem Großteil der Nordukraine zurückgezogen.



> So viel ich weiß sind die französichen Atomwaffen uralten Types, sie kämen praktisch nur in einem Endzeitszenario zum Einsatz.



? Frankreich hat unter den westlichen Staaten sogar den letzten Atomwaffentest überhaupt durchgeführt. Weltweit haben nur China (um wenige Monate), Indien und Pakistan (um wenige Jahre) und Nordkorea seitdem Neuentwicklungen ausprobiert. Auch die Trägersysteme der Franzosen sind (mit) die modernsten, die im Westen im Einsatz hat.



> Auf Putins Miniatombomen besitzt meines Wissens nichteinmal die USA eine Antwort, bzw noch nicht Stand 2020.



Es gibt keine "Antworten" auf Atomwaffen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß eben nicht, ob die Tornados nur transportieren oder die Atomwaffen auch zünden können.
> Soweit ich das mal in einer Doku gesehen hatte, haben die Deutschen keinen Zugriff auf die Atomwaffen. Ergo können sie sie auch nicht einsetzen, sondern eben nur von A nach B transportieren.



Deutschland hat keine Scharfschaltcodes oder auch nur physischen Zugang zu den Waffen, würde gemäß dem Konzept der nuklearen Teilhabe aber beides im Falle eines Einsatz bekommen und dann können die Tornados natürlich auch zündenlassen, was sie abwerfen.

Von "transportieren" kann man meiner Meinung nach trotzdem sprechen. Oder kann mir einer ein Szenario nennen, in dem wir so verzweifelt sind, dass wir atomare Vergeltungsschläge durchführen würden und in dem Tornados noch eine reelle Chance hätten, tief in Feindesland vorzudringen? Freifallwaffen nutzt man, wenn man (zumindest lokale) Luftüberlegenheit hat. Atomwaffen nutzt man, wenn man nur noch sterben kann.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2022)

One Of Russia’s Biggest Cruisers Has Sunk Off Ukraine
					

Ukraine claimed Wednesday a navy missile battery struck the Moskva, the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, off the coast of Odessa. On Thursday, the Russian government said the warship had sunk.




					www.forbes.com
				




So langsam können einem die Russen fast leid tun^^


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Frieden mit Putin ist unmöglich. Es geht nur ein Frieden ohne Putin. Der wiederum kann für Russland durchaus annehmbar gestaltet werden (WENN man das will), aber er wäre noch lange nichts, was als "Sieg" verkauft werden kann. Sondern nur "wir waren auch Opfer eines Diktators und sind mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen".


Wenn ein Frieden für Russland annehmbar gestaltet werden kann, dann ist ein Frieden mit Putin in jeden Fall möglich. Die Frage ist inwiefern er für die Ukraine annehmbar sein wird oder ob das überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Standard-Einsatzszenario für Mini-Nukes sind schwer verbunkerte, strategische Ziele oder hohe Konzentrationen gut gepanzerter Ziele. Wobei letztere im modernen, mobilen Krieg und relativ zu den mittlerweile verfügbaren konventionellen Waffen eigentlich nicht mehr zu erwarten sind.


Nicht dass man sie auf Städte eines Feindes einsetzen könnte um ihm zum Rückzug zu zwingen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dem, was beim Einsatz von Atomwaffen möglich ist, sind die Konsequenzen bislang winzig. Russland wird bislang nicht von der gesamten Welt einschließlich Chinas und Indiens als Pariah behandelt, Russland wird bislang nicht von einer internationalen Eingriffstruppe eingenommen und zwangsdemilitarisiert, Russland unterliegt bislang überhaupt keine Kriegshandlungen auf eigenem Territorium, Russland Marine wird nicht von jedem versenkt, der ihr begegnet, Russland ist keiner Flugverbotszone soweit die Waffen reichen unterworfen, Russland leider nicht einmal unter nur einem vollständigen Handelsboykott und Russland bekommt bislang auch keinen Fallout von unmittelbar an seiner Grenze gezündete Atomwaffen ab.
> 
> Da geht noch VERDAMMT viel mehr, wenn Putin der Meinung ist, von einer aktuen Bedrohung seiner Nachbarn zu einer realen Gefahr für die gesamt Weltgemeinschaft zu eskalieren.


Würden Mini Nukes in der Ukraine ihn zur Bedrohung für die gesamte Weltgemeinschaft machen ? Das würde ich gerne sehen dass die ganze Welt den Russen dann den Krieg erklärt, ein schöner Traum nur wohl leider weit weg von jeder Realität.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland sie das offensichtlich anders als du und hat sich gerade aus dem Großteil der Nordukraine zurückgezogen.


Anscheinend sehen sie das anders als du, denn laut den Russen hat sich niemand zurückgezogen oder wurde verdängt, sondern man hat sich nach Osten umgruppert, um dortiges Gebiet zu schützen und weiter vorzudringen. Das unterstreicht wie wichtig ihnen die Landverbindung zur Krim ist.

Wer sagt denn dass sie beim Erreichen des Minimalziels nicht nach Kiew wiederkommen ?


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Antworten" auf Atomwaffen.


Wenn ein angegriffenes Land in der Lage ist atomar zurückzuschlagen dann schon.
Oder denkst du ein Atomkrieg ist nur einseitig? Dann würde man auch kaum von einen "Krieg" sprechen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> One Of Russia’s Biggest Cruisers Has Sunk Off Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ukraine claimed Wednesday a navy missile battery struck the Moskva, the flagship of Russia's Black Sea fleet, off the coast of Odessa. On Thursday, the Russian government said the warship had sunk.
> ...


Mir nicht. Bzw die Soldaten teilweise schon. Aber Putin und seine Armeeführung nicht.


Deutschland gehört wohl aus Sicht Selenskyjs nicht zu den Freunden der Ukraine:



> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat Polen, Lettland, Litauen und Estland nach einem Besuch ihrer Staatspräsidenten in Kiew für ihren Einsatz für die Ukraine gelobt. Der Besuch der Präsidenten der "vier Staaten - *Freunde der Ukraine*" am Mittwoch sei nützlich und fruchtbar gewesen, sagte Selenskyj in seiner Videobotschaft in der Nacht zu Donnerstag.
> 
> Es seien die Präsidenten jener Länder gewesen, die der Ukraine vom ersten Tag an geholfen hätten, die nicht gezögert hätten, Waffen an Kiew zu liefern und keine Zweifel an Sanktionen gegen Russland gehabt hätten.


außerdem meinte er



> Die Absage der Ukraine an einen Besuch von Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier beschäftigt nun auch den ukrainischen Präsidenten. "Ich als Präsident und unser Büro haben keine offiziellen Anfragen des Bundespräsidenten und des Büros des Bundespräsidenten bezüglich eines Besuchs in der Ukraine erhalten", sagte Selenskyj nach Angaben der ukrainischen Agentur Unian.


Was ich eher für eine Lüge halte.


Robert Habeck sieht das so:



> Die Absage der Ukraine an einen Besuch von Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier ist für Wirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck (Grüne) ein "diplomatischer Fehler" gewesen. "Der Bundespräsident ist Deutschland. Und deswegen ist seine Ausladung durch Präsident Selenskyj eine Ausladung Deutschlands", sagte Habeck den Zeitungen der Funke-Mediengruppe. "Jetzt sollten wir alle schnell zusehen, dass wir das Problem lösen und nicht eskalieren. Dafür wurden Telefone ja erfunden."


Quelle: Aktuelles zum Krieg in der Ukraine

Politiker aller deutschen Parteien haben die Ausladung von Steinmeier für einen Fehler gehalten.
Eigentlich müßte sich Selenskyj sogar dafür entschuldigen.

Aber es gibt wichtigeres... die Zusammenarbeit unserer Länder darf dadurch nicht gestört werden.
Und Deutschland sollte schnell weiter Waffen an die Ukraine liefern.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

Ich finde Selenskyj muss sich für rein garnicht entschuldigen. Steinmeier dagegen für so Einiges. Speziell im aktuellen Geschehen ist Steinmeier auch nicht mehr die gerechte Besetzung seines Amtes und sollte ausgetauscht werden sofern Dland in diesem Konflikt räpresentativ sein will.

Aber wer weiß, vlt war das auch Schachzug aus deutscher Seite mit dem Steini und seiner steinigen Miene für die Kammeras, um Vorwände zu finden um in diesem Konflikt keine aktive Partei zu beziehen ?


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich finde Selenskyj muss sich für rein garnicht entschuldigen.


Doch. Erstens hat Deutschland der Ukraine geholfen und hilft auch weiter. Zweitens repräsentiert der Bundespräsident Deutschland (in der Welt). Da kommt das Verhalten von Selenskyj eher rüber wie das einer beleidigten Leberwurst, weil er nicht sofort all das bekommen hat was er haben wollte.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Steinmeier dagegen für so Einiges. Speziell im aktuellen Geschehen ist Steinmeier auch nicht mehr die gerechte Besetzung seines Amtes und sollte ausgetauscht werden sofern Dland in diesem Konflikt räpresentativ sein will.


Er hatte doch mehrfach Fehler bzw Fehleinschätzungen eingestanden.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß, vlt war das auch Schachzug aus deutscher Seite mit dem Steini und seiner steinigen Miene für die Kammeras, um Vorwände zu finden um in diesem Konflikt keine aktive Partei zu beziehen ?


Das halte ich für an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Quatsch.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch. Erstens hat Deutschland der Ukraine geholfen und hilft auch weiter.


Erstens hat Deutchland die Ukraine massivst destabilisiert mit der Nordstream 2 und wehrte sich gegen Kritik aus Osteuropa, der EU und der USA. Berlins ideale Linie wäre gemeinsame Sache mit Russland über die Köpfe aller Osteuropäer hinweg, auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in und das in so einigen Bereichen. Neben Merkel war Steinmeier Mitpfeiler einer solchen Mitteleuropapolitik die jetzt klanglos scheitert.

Zweitens Deutschland hilft mMn nur zum Schein, verzögert (vermutlich gezielt) und hilft nicht mit den Möglichkeiten die es hätte bzw wie andere Staaten das tuen. Die Option wieder mit Russland an den Tisch zu kommen um in Europa russisches Gas im Eigeninteresse zu verkaufen ist in den deutschen Köpfen wohl immernoch nicht begraben, auch dann nicht wenn um die Ecke jeden Tag Menschen sterben. So funtzt eben Politik.



RyzA schrieb:


> Er hatte doch mehrfach Fehler bzw Fehleinschätzungen eingestanden.


Ach der Arme.. zur solchen Lippenbekenntnissen sollte Selenskyj ihm ein Wiedergutmachungs Erdbeer Lolly schicken. Für Scholz dann Bitter Lemon der hats ganz dringend nötig 

Die Merklsche Russlandpolitik war gegen die Ukraine gerichtet so wie gegen sämtliche Staaten der Ost EU, auch dann als sie sich begann um ihre Exystenz als Staat zu sorgen. Selenskyjs Verachtung ist ein Signal , damit vermutlich Druck aus den USA und der Welt auf Dland gemacht wird mehr mit Waffen zu helfen oder so, aber auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch. Erstens hat Deutschland der Ukraine geholfen und hilft auch weiter. Zweitens repräsentiert der Bundespräsident Deutschland (in der Welt). Da kommt das Verhalten von Selenskyj eher rüber wie das einer beleidigten Leberwurst, weil er nicht sofort all das bekommen hat was er haben wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehe ich genauso!

es ist und bleibt ein affront gegen deutschland. deutschland war und ist der größte geldgeber der ukraine, deutschland unterstützt mit waffen (jaja, zögerlicher als andere), obwohl das gegen das deutsche selbstverständnis spricht.

steinmeier hat fehler eingestanden und die bisher verfolgte russlandpolitik für gescheitert erklärt und das auch in sehr deutlichen worten.

man hätte sich für steinmeier nicht mal extra "nur für ihn" zeit nehmen müssen, er wäre ja mit anderen staatsoberhäuptern zusammen gekommen.

scholz sollte unter diesen umständen definitiv nicht in die ukraine fahren. man erwartet und fordert und fordert und fordert von deutschland, aber erlaubt sich dann sowas? in der ukraine sollte man hoffen, dass in deutschland alle einen kühlen kopf bewahren und sich nicht auf das (in diesem fall) kindische niveau begeben.

hätte man bei dem undiplomaten melnyk hierzulande aber vielleicht sogar mit rechnen können.



edit: und nun wird es langsam zur posse.









						Streit über Ukraine-Besuch: Selenskyj: „Ich habe keine offizielle Anfrage Steinmeiers erhalten“
					

Kiew widerspricht der Berliner Darstellung, man habe eine Reise Steinmeiers in die Ukraine abgelehnt. Der ukrainische Botschafter Melnyk bestreitet zudem, dass Steinmeiers Russlandpolitik eine Rolle gespielt habe.




					www.faz.net


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

Genosse Scholz blockiert doch sogar die Mehrheit seiner eigenen Partei die nach schweren Waffen für die Ukraine ruft. Die Stellung der BRD ist somit klar, man will nicht dass die Ukraine sich als Staat von Russland wegemanzipiert, bzw wäre ein Blitzkrieg mit dem russischen Sieg der wünschenswerte Ausgang. Und das kann man offen so sagen wie es ist meine ich. 

Hogomenie ist wohl allein durch Wirtschaftsmacht nicht zu errreichen, seit 2014 weiß man das in Berlin zu gut. Merkel lässt Grüßen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Stellung der BRD ist somit klar, man will nicht dass die Ukraine sich als Staat von Russland wegemanzipiert, bzw wäre ein Blitzkrieg mit dem russischen Sieg der wünschenswerte Ausgang. Und das kann man offen so sagen wie es ist meine ich.


du reimst dir hier einen schwachsinn zusammen, unfassbar. und das kann man offen so sagen wie es ist meine ich.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> du reimst dir hier einen schwachsinn zusammen, unfassbar. und das kann man offen so sagen wie es ist meine ich.


Das nehme ich gerne an wenn du es begründen kannst, ansonsten rate ich dir zum Einlesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das nehme ich gerne an wenn du es begründen kannst, ansonsten rate ich dir zum Einlesen.


dito


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> dito


bravo


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

Boah das so typisch Deutsch... Der lädt den Steinmüller nicht ein, Affront, Beleidigung, wääähhh...
Selensky hat weit besseres zu tun als sich mit dem BundesUhu zu treffen oder Protokolle einzuhalten. Der Mann führt Krieg - ggf. berücksichtigen wir das mal in unserer Empörung.

Es ist nicht ganz einfach Präsident eines Landes zu sein das überfallen wird, sich russische Kriegsverbrechen direkt vor der Hauptstadt anzuschauen und es dann auch noch jedem Recht zu machen. Warum ist das jetzt wichtig ob der Steini kommen darf, oder obs ne Einladung gibt oder nicht...
Viel mehr frag ich mich, warum fährt Scholz nicht einfach? Scholz sei doch angeblich erwünscht und wenn uns soviel dran liegt empfangen zu werden, dann soll der Olaf halt fahren. 

Was soll das Getue - wir habens uns doch selbst zuzuschreiben.
Blockieren die Lieferung alter NVA Haubitzen und schicken stattdessen 5000 Helme. Geben an Strelas schicken zu wollen, dabei vergammeln die seit Jahrzehnten im Bunker. Es ist jetzt wirklich nicht so als hätten wir uns in der aktuellen Krise glänzend präsentiert - bis vor kurzem waren WIR noch ein wesentliches Stoppschild (und sind es zu Teilen immer noch) gegenüber scharfen Sanktionen gegen Russland.

Garnicht so lange her, da hat auch der Söder (ehemals Kanzlerkandidat) noch im Interview gesagt, er halte Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine ebenso wie scharfe Sanktionen gegen Russland für falsch, ein Schröder fliegt nach Moskau - weite Teile der politischen Landschaft bangen um den Status Quo und darüber was wohl unsere Wirtschaft ohne russisches Gas macht.

Da kann ich verstehen, dass wir grad nicht auf der Weihnachtskartenliste der Ukraine stehen. Und genau deswegen sollten wir diese Episode auch nicht so aufplustern. Oh der Steini fährt nicht, gut, was steht sonst noch an. Fertig.


----------



## Rolk (14. April 2022)

Die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen ist bei manchen Genossen vielleicht auch eine willkommene Ablenkung davon, dass Schwesig quasi auf der Gazprom Lohnliste stand.


----------



## Tekkla (14. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber das könnte die Folge sein. Wenn aber danach halb Europa völlig zerstört ist, wird es da keine "Bedrohung" für ihn mehr geben. Es wird Jahrzehnte dauern, das wieder aufzubauen.


Und das, mein lieber, ist reine Fiktion. Wenn man mit "alles ist möglich" argumentiert, dann wird es schwer überhaupt noch zu diskutieren. Klar, es kann sein, das Putin ein wahnsinniger Ivan geworden ist, der am Ende alles in Schutt und Asche sehen will. Aber klingt das plausibel? Klar, es kann einen Fehler oder absichtlichen Zufall geben, der uns allesamt an den Rand der globalen Vernichtung und darüber hinaus führt, aber ist das plausibel? 

Übrigens: Wenn man alles möglich Schlimme einfach schon mal als gesetzt annimmt, dann nennt man das Katastrophendenken. Das ist  auf Dauer ungesund.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

@hoffgang : Auch wenn es bei den Waffenlieferungen Anlaufprobleme gab hilft Deutschland. Auch finanziell.
Aber bin auch der Meinung das Deutschland noch mehr tun könnte.

Nur frage ich mich bei der ganzen SPD Kritik was eigentlich mit Merkel ist?
Sie hat ja schließlich 16 Jahre lange die Bundesregierung  angeführt und war auch an Nordstream etc beteiligt.
Jetzt ist sie in Rente und äußert sich kein bißchen.


----------



## Tekkla (14. April 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen ist bei manchen Genossen vielleicht auch eine willkommene Ablenkung davon, dass Schwesig quasi auf der Gazprom Lohnliste stand.


Auf dieser Lohnliste könnte auch die halbe AfD sowie weite Teile der Merkel-CDU stehen.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

> Der britische Militärgeheimdienst rechnet mit größeren russischen Angriffen auf die ostukrainischen Städte Kramatorsk und Kostjantyniwka. Weit verbreitete Raketen- und Artillerieangriffe und Bemühungen, die Truppen für eine Offensive zu konzentrieren, zeigten zudem eine Rückkehr zur traditionellen russischen Militärdoktrin, führte der Geheimdienst nach Angaben des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums in seiner aktualisierten Lagebeurteilung weiter aus. Eine erhebliche Zahl an russischen Soldaten und Gerät sei derzeit wegen der anhaltenden Verteidigung der Hafenstadt Mariupol gebunden.


Quelle: Großbritannien: Kramatorsk wohl Ziel von Großangriff


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich bei der ganzen SPD Kritik was eigentlich mit Merkel ist?
> Sie hat ja schließlich 16 Jahre lange die Bundesregierung  angeführt und war auch an Nordstream etc beteiligt.
> Jetzt ist sie in Rente und äußert sich kein bißchen.


Und das ist auch richtig so. Now is not the time - but that time will need to come.
Ganz ehrlich, das LETZTE was wir brauchen ist uns mit Merkels Erbe zu beschäftigen während Krieg in der Ukraine, Energie & Preiskrisen in der Welt, einer potentiellen Präsidentin Le Pen in Frankreich und Covid. Ausnahmsweise: Now is not the time.

Das heißt NICHT, dass eine Aufarbeitung nicht notwendig wäre, auch um daraus zu lernen.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das LETZTE was wir brauchen ist uns mit Merkels Erbe zu beschäftigen während Krieg in der Ukraine, Energie & Preiskrisen in der Welt, einer potentiellen Präsidentin Le Pen in Frankreich und Covid. Ausnahmsweise: Now is not the time.


Naja, aber an der Osteuropapolitik hatte sie mit Schuld. Und das ganze SPD Bashing finde ich nicht fair.
Die SPD hatte zwar mitregiert. Aber nicht alleine.


----------



## Eckism (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich bei der ganzen SPD Kritik was eigentlich mit Merkel ist?
> Sie hat ja schließlich 16 Jahre lange die Bundesregierung  angeführt und war auch an Nordstream etc beteiligt.
> Jetzt ist sie in Rente und äußert sich kein bißchen.


Das ist das schöne an der Rente...es geht einen nix mehr an...
Das ist wie überall, das der Nachfolger die Entscheidungen des Vorgängers eventuell ausbaden muss.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber an der Osteuropapolitik hatte sie mit Schuld. Und das ganze SPD Bashing finde ich nicht fair.
> Die SPD hatte zwar mitregiert. Aber nicht alleine.


Aber Scholz hatte noch bis vor kurzem erklärt, dass Nord Stream 2 rein privatwirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2022)

Ach der Kommandeur der Schwarzmeerflotte wurde jetzt auch verhaftet. Wie viele Offiziere hat Russland eigentlich noch?😅


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach der Kommandeur der Schwarzmeerflotte wurde jetzt auch verhaftet. Wie viele Offiziere hat Russland eigentlich noch?😅


Hmm, X-1 offensichtlich.
Ggf. muss man noch ein paar abziehen weil die Moskwa was abgekriegt hat...

Auf Twitter läuft das Gerücht, die Moskwa wäre gesunken. Läuft mal nicht für Russland. Aber mal abwarten ob der Kahn wieder auftaucht, hatten wir ja schonmal dass ein Schiff als versenkt gemeldet wurde. Wobei hierbei die Quellen auch aus dem russischen Militär zu stammen scheinen. Wäre jedenfalls kein guter Tag für die Marine, also die russische.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/04/14/ukraine-russian-missile-cruiser-moskva-warship/


----------



## Rolk (14. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auf dieser Lohnliste könnte auch die halbe AfD sowie weite Teile der Merkel-CDU stehen.


Bisher ist die Beweislage aber nur bei Schwesig derart erdrückend. Mit Schuldzuweisungen an eine reine Oppositionspartei kann man sich da auch nicht heraus winden. Zu Merkel hat hoffgang schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2022)

Derzeit mächtig Bewegung in Schweden und Finnland bzgl. Nato:








						Möglicher NATO-Beitritt: Finnland will "binnen Wochen" entscheiden
					

Nun soll es ganz schnell gehen: Angesichts des Ukraine-Krieges will Finnland bereits in wenigen Wochen über einen möglichen Antrag zur Aufnahme in die NATO entscheiden. Moskau dürfte das als Provokation auffassen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Dmitrij Medwedew droht Nato im Falle von Aufnahme Schwedens und Finnlands
					

Angesichts des Angriffskriegs auf die Ukraine erwägen Schweden und Finnland, der Nato beizutreten. Der Vizesekretär des russischen Sicherheitsrates Medwedew sagt: Die beiden Länder seien nun »offiziell Gegner Russlands«.




					www.spiegel.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach der Kommandeur der Schwarzmeerflotte wurde jetzt auch verhaftet. Wie viele Offiziere hat Russland eigentlich noch?😅


Einen Krieg von Zaun brechen und nicht verkraften können, dass es im Krieg Verluste an Material und Tote unter den eigenen Soldaten gibt. Da zeigt man mal wieder wahre Größe...


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, aber an der Osteuropapolitik hatte sie mit Schuld. Und das ganze SPD Bashing finde ich nicht fair.
> Die SPD hatte zwar mitregiert. Aber nicht alleine.


Der Unterschied ist, die CDU ist jetzt Opposition und die SPD stellt den Kanzler, ist also Regierungspartei und der Kanzler zaudert offensichtlich und treibt Deutschland immer weiter in die Isolation gegenüber seinen Partnern und Vebündeten, gestützt vom Oberpazifisten Mützenich.
Wenn man in aller Öffentlichkeit und großspurig eine Zeitenwende ausruft, sollte man sie auch mit Leben füllen und sie nicht klammheimlich von großen Teilen der eigenen Partei nach 4-6 Wochen wieder "einsammeln" lassen.
Michael Roth tut mir mittlerweile echt leid, als mittlerweile letztes und einziges Gesicht der SPD in der Öffntlichkeit, der Rest der Partei ist tief abgetaucht, die Bundesverteidigungsministerin stapft zielsicher von einem Fettnapf zum nächsten und der Kanzler gibt den großen Schweiger und Zauderer, deshalb das SPD Bashing.


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf Twitter läuft das Gerücht, die Moskwa wäre gesunken. Läuft mal nicht für Russland. Aber mal abwarten ob der Kahn wieder auftaucht, hatten wir ja schonmal dass ein Schiff als versenkt gemeldet wurde. Wobei hierbei die Quellen auch aus dem russischen Militär zu stammen scheinen. Wäre jedenfalls kein guter Tag für die Marine, also die russische.


Das Gerücht gab es schon gestern Abend, aber bis jetzt gibt es keine Bilder dazu. Es wird behauptet die Besatzung wurde mit einer Kampfdrohne abgelenkt und dann wurde das Schiff mit 2 Raketen getroffen. 

Die Russen behaupten es gab ein Feuer und Munition ist hoch gegangen, ohne externen Einfluss, die Besatzung wurde angeblich evakuiert. Mittlerweile haben sie bekanntgegeben, dass es noch fahrtüchtig sein soll.  

Generell verstehe ich Putin nicht, angeblich wollte er keine Fachleute als Anführer des Militärs haben und hat mehrere Jahre zugeschaut, wie Leute das Geld fürs Militär geklaut haben und jetzt wo er es braucht, fängt er an die Köpfe rollen zu lassen. 

Ebenfalls finde ich es irgendwie lustig, wie er jetzt bekanntgeben hat, dass sie wieder ins All wollen. Aktuell gibt es keine relevanten Halbleiterhersteller, welche nicht an den Sanktionen beteiligt sind und die großen Soviet Zeiten sind auch vorbei. 

Neben vielen Landmaschinenherstellern, haben auch die Hersteller für Bergbauequipment den russischen Markt auf Eis gelegt. Maersk und andere Logistikunternehmen sind auch erstmal raus. Smartphones gibt es auch nur aus China und auch nur so lange, wie Biden nicht den Trump move bei BBK oder Xiaomi macht. Huawei und Ericsson haben sich auch aus dem russischen Markt (Internet/Telefon) zurückgezogen. 

Den Rubel halten sie künstlich am Leben und das Melden von Insolvenzen wurde unter Androhung von Strafe abgeschafft. 

Entweder, das Kartenhaus fällt  irgendwann einfach in sich zusammen oder es gibt noch ein richtig fetten Knall, laut ukrainischem Geheimdienst, will Putin bei Misserfolg nach 9.05 anfangen die großen Städte in Schutt und Asche legen zu wollen und wenn es blöd läuft, dreht er Europa vorher noch den Gashahn zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> laut ukrainischem Geheimdienst, will Putin bei Misserfolg nach 9.05 anfangen die großen Städte in Schutt und Asche legen zu wollen


Also das, was er sowieso schon macht...?

Seinen großen Entnazifizierungsfeiertag kann er sich in die spärlichen Haare schmieren. Die Chance dass er in den nächsten 3 Wochen den großen Sieg davonträgt ist doch verschwindend gering.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Moskau wieder auftaucht oder ob sie abgesoffen ist (pardon, aufgrund überragender Dienste bei der militärischen Spezialoperation zum Unterseeboot befördert wurde). Vielleicht wird auch schnell ein Schwesterschiff umbenannt


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Moskau wieder auftaucht oder ob sie abgesoffen ist. Vielleicht wird auch schnel ein Schwesterschiff umbenannt


Das dürfte "schwierig" sein, denn es gibt nur 3 Slawas und die sehen unverwechselbar aus.
Die anderen beiden sind bei der Nordflotte und Pazifikflotte.
Also eher physikalisch schwierig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. April 2022)

ist der verteidigungsminister sergei schoigu mittlerweile eigentlich mal wieder zu wort gekommen oder wurde nachweislich irgendwie aktuell gesehen?

immerhin trägt der einen der drei atomkoffer. wer hält putin in seiner diktatur davon ab sich einfach einen zweiten koffer anzueignen? widerspricht ihm dann wirklich irgendwer? traut sich da doch keiner, oder?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2022)

Sein ziel ist es doch den Süden und den Osten zu annektieren, ich glaube bald kommen die Bomber angeflogen die die Städte ausradieren, keine Nuklearwaffen, aber so viel Zerstörung wie möglich, würde mich nicht wundern wenn er Chemiewaffen und sonstige geächtete Waffen einsetzt, Hauptsache er bekommt was er will.
Er muss ja nicht nur Militärisch siegen, sondern auch die Ukrainer aus den gebieten vertreiben, dazu muss er den willen der Bürger und Verteidiger brechen, dass dies mit konventionellen Mitteln nicht gelingt hat er begriffen.
Hat man schon in Syrien gesehen, die syrischen Bürger warnen die Ukrainer ja schon seit geraumer Zeit was auf sie zukommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> dazu muss er den willen der Bürger und Verteidiger brechen, dass dies mit konventionellen Mitteln nicht gelingt hat er begriffen.


Das funktioniert auch mit unkonventionellen Mitteln nicht. Nur muss man keinen Willen mehr von Leuten brechen, die tot sind. :-/


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Gerücht gab es schon gestern Abend, aber bis jetzt gibt es keine Bilder dazu. Es wird behauptet die Besatzung wurde mit einer Kampfdrohne abgelenkt und dann wurde das Schiff mit 2 Raketen getroffen.
> 
> Die Russen behaupten es gab ein Feuer und Munition ist hoch gegangen, ohne externen Einfluss, die Besatzung wurde angeblich evakuiert. Mittlerweile haben sie bekanntgegeben, dass es noch fahrtüchtig sein soll.


Jap. Ich hab auch auf Bestätigung gewartet, aber stattdessen kam, wie du schreibst, die Rolle rückwärts der Russen. Mal abwarten was mit dem Kahn nun ist.

Dazu auch: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514529987101175811

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Das dürfte "schwierig" sein, denn es gibt nur 3 Slawas und die sehen unverwechselbar aus.
> Die anderen beiden sind bei der Nordflotte und Pazifikflotte.
> Also eher physikalisch schwierig.


Die anderen beiden sollten aber grade im Mittelmeer rumschippern, also sooo weit weg sind die nicht. Gut, Sie kämen wahrscheinlich nicht durch die Dardanellen weil die Türkei den Vertrag von Montreux umsetzt, aber die Nummer an der Seite der Moskwa wurde anscheinend schon vor Tagen entfernt


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die anderen beiden sollten aber grade im Mittelmeer rumschippern, also sooo weit weg sind die nicht.


Hui, das wusste ich gar nicht, was haben denn die Russen im Mittelmeer alles zusammengezogen oder halten die vor Syrien eine Flottenparade ab.
Das die anderen beiden im Mittelmeer sind ist schon merkwürdig, sind die Slawas doch eigentlich als Überwasserwaffe gegen Flugzeugträger gedacht und somit eigentlich fester Bestandteil der einzelnen Flotten, neben der Kirow Klasse.


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hui, das wusste ich gar nicht, was haben denn die Russen im Mittelmeer alles zusammengezogen oder halten die vor Syrien eine Flottenparade ab.
> Das die anderen beiden im Mittelmeer sind ist schon merkwürdig, sind die Slawas doch eigentlich als Überwasserwaffe gegen Flugzeugträger gedacht und somit eigentlich fester Bestandteil der einzelnen Flotten, neben der Kirow Klasse.


Die Russen haben im Zuge des Build Ups für die Ukraine Anfang Februar Slawas & Kilo Uboote ins Mittelmeer geschickt. Hat man sich das auf der Karte angesehen, dann hatten die Russen maritime Einheiten vor und hinter den Dardanellen - was eine schnelle Verlegung von NATO Einheiten ins Schwarze Meer beeinträchtigt hat.

Die Meldung damals war auch, zusammen mit der Verlegung der Landungsboote ins Schwarze Meer das Signal das Russland womöglich doch ernst machen wird. Berichtet hatte das z.b. HI Sutton: http://www.hisutton.com/Russian-Navy-Marshal-Ustinov-Cruiser-in-Mediterranean.html


----------



## Tekkla (14. April 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mit Schuldzuweisungen an eine reine Oppositionspartei kann man sich da auch nicht heraus winden.


Will sich jemand rauswinden? Ich denke eher, dass man Putins fauligen Atem eben in weitaus mehr als nur einer Schwesig wiederfindet.









						Ukraine-Krieg: Wie hält es die AfD mit Russland?
					

Die AfD und ihr zweifelhafter Umgang mit Russland im Ukraine-Krieg sorgt auch parteiintern für Diskussionen. Das könnte den Konflikt zwischen den ohnehin verfeindeten Lagern weiter verschärfen. Von Martin Schmidt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ist der verteidigungsminister sergei schoigu mittlerweile eigentlich mal wieder zu wort gekommen oder wurde nachweislich irgendwie aktuell gesehen?


Hab heute was von nem schweren Herzinfarkt bei ihm gehört 😅


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Optimistisch, aber aus welchem Grund ? Was könnte man denn als Sieg aushandeln bei den Verlusten, und sagen wir mal einem Verlust der Krim ?


Wie gesagt bevor es soweit kommt. Sollte man wirklich vor einer Niederlage stehen bezweifel ich das Putin den Laden zusammenhalten kann und überraschend verstirbt.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht verrückt. Für welchen Fall haben die denn die Miniatombomben entwickelt ?
> Da die Konsequenzen des Krieges für Russland jetzt schon groß sind haben sie immer weniger zu verlieren.
> 
> Sie könnten so ein Teil erstmal iwo in der Pampa zünden, dann über einem Meer. Möglicherweise hätte das schon Einfluss auf ukrainische Truppenbewegungen. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sicher dass Russland bereits eingenommenes Gebiet um jeden Preis verteidigen wird. Das ist ja nicht Syrien oder so, sondern es kommt bei Erfolg der Ukrainer einem Angriff auf die russische Landesgrenze gleich. Scheiss gefährlich.


Ich bin etwas irritiert vorhin sprachen wir noch von NATO Gebieten nun wieder Ukraine?
Auf NATO Gebiet kann nur Vergeltung die Antwort sein, ansonsten braucht man keine Nuklearwaffen mehr sie sind in dem Moment wo eine Antwort ausbleibt wertlos geworden.
Auf Ukrainischen Gebiet kann es anders aussehen, wobei ich nicht glaube das man im Westen das Schulterzuckend hinnimmt.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß sind die französichen Atomwaffen uralten Types, sie kämen praktisch nur in einem Endzeitszenario zum Einsatz. Aber England so wie auf Frankreich haben so viel ich weiß in ihrer Verfassung fest verankert dass sie im Falle eines Atomangriffs auf einen Verbündetten, keinen Gegenschlag ausüben. Die Waffen dienen defacto ausschließlich dem Schutze des eigenen Landes.
> 
> Auf Putins Miniatombomen besitzt meines Wissens nichteinmal die USA eine Antwort, bzw noch nicht Stand 2020.


Hast du eine Quelle? Mir ist nicht bekannt dass die westlichen Staaten nukleare Erstangriffe ausschließen, wäre etwas komisch dann nicht bereit ist zu vergelten.


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab heute was von nem schweren Herzinfarkt bei ihm gehört 😅


Da wird mittlerweile so viel Müll geschrieben, angeblich hatte er schon 20 Herzinfarkte. Fakt ist, er wurde  mal wieder gesehen, nachdem die Presse ihn für verschwunden erklärt hatte.

Die Amerikaner haben in der Zwischenzeit 2 Treffer auf das Schiff bestätigt, jedoch kein Versenken. Hoffen wir mal, dass es eine ordentliche Beschädigung hat und die Russen sich nicht mehr wie die Könige im kleinen Meer aufführen.

Nachdem die Russen die Tage angedroht haben, dass sie härtere Geschütze auffahren, wenn auf ihrer Erde Angriffe stattfinden, häufigen sich in den letzten Stunden die Meldungen(Gerüchte) über Angriffe auf das Gebiet der Russen.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man bei den ganzen alten Böcken Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zur Pflicht machen. Bei dem was in der Armee gesoffen und geraucht wird, klatschen alle Arten von koronaren Herzkrankheiten freudig Beifall.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bevor es soweit kommt. Sollte man wirklich vor einer Niederlage stehen bezweifel ich das Putin den Laden zusammenhalten kann und überraschend verstirbt.


Naja das ist alles nur Theorieszenario, man muss den weiteren Kriegsverlauf abwarten. Die Russen starten jetzt aus anderen Löchern und stellen sich unter Umständen auf Monate im Krieg ein. Unverständlich dass Putin den 9. Mai in den Mund nimmt, seine eigenen Leuten werden es doch besser wissen. Ich frage mich ja ob Putin wirklich so irre ist und denkt man könnte zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt immernoch eine prorussische Regierung in Kiew installieren. Raketenangriffe auf Großstädte sollten die sich langsam sparen, die Massen an toten Civilisten bringen doch auch den Russen nichts.

Was ich mich auch frage wo die rote Linie der Russen ist. Reicht den ein Korridor von Krim nach Russland, oder wollen sie eine Puppetregierung in Kiew oben drauf ?



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas irritiert vorhin sprachen wir noch von NATO Gebieten nun wieder Ukraine?
> Auf NATO Gebiet kann nur Vergeltung die Antwort sein, ansonsten braucht man keine Nuklearwaffen mehr sie sind in dem Moment wo eine Antwort ausbleibt wertlos geworden.
> Auf Ukrainischen Gebiet kann es anders aussehen, wobei ich nicht glaube das man im Westen das Schulterzuckend hinnimmt.


Naja wir sprechen hier Atombomben, da ist Artikel 5 nur ein Satz auf einem Pappier. Es würde wohl keinen Unterschied machen ob ne Bombe in Kiew oder über Warschau zündet, denn kein Bündnispartner würde wegen einer MiniAtombombe, seine großen Vernichtungswaffen gen Moskau schicken und wegen Polen oder so, die atomare Vernichtung der Menscheit einläuten.

Vergeltung würde natürlich iwie stattfinden, aber doch nicht so dass sie die eigene Vernichtung beinhalten. Das heisst niemand wirft Bomben auf Russland, niemals, außer dem Verteidungsfall/Endszenario des eigenen Landes.
So einen Fall gab es ja aber noch nicht, udn es steht mehr oder weniger in den Sternen ab wann der Westen Akte aus Rache für andere ausführt. Aber so lange Staaten mit Atombomben nicht in größter Bedrohung sind, bleiben ihre Silos zu.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle? Mir ist nicht bekannt dass die westlichen Staaten nukleare Erstangriffe ausschließen, wäre etwas komisch dann nicht bereit ist zu vergelten.


Für was genau möchtest du eine Quelle ? Frankreich verankerte, in seiner Verfassung glaub ich, dass seine Atombomben nicht zum Schutze der EU oder Europas zu Verfügung stehen, sondern nur zum Schutz Frankreichs zum Einsatz kommen dürfen. Willst du dafür eine Quelle ?

Westliche Staaten mit Atombomben schließen den Erstschlag ihrerseits komplett aus. Ein zweites Hiroshima wird es nicht mehr geben, zumindest nicht mit der Rechtfertigung logistischer Gründe. Unvollstellbar.

Was die USA aber machen und das ist vlt die höchste Doktrin ihrer Sicherheitspolitik schlecht hin obwohl der kalte Krieg Geschichte ist, ist das Hindern anderer Staaten am Erstschlag durch Abfangsysteme. Russlands Atomarsenal ist heute weiterhin die größte potentielle Bedrohung im Denken der Amis, was Osteuropa in ihrer Sicherheitspolitik so unfassbar essentiell macht, als Standort zum Abfang russischer Raketen und/oder Gegenschlag auf Russland. Diese Karte hält sich die USA offen und das ist auch der Hauptgrund dafür warum Osteuropa übhaupt in der NATO ist, die startegische Lage mehr nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. April 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Boah das so typisch Deutsch... Der lädt den Steinmüller nicht ein, Affront, Beleidigung, wääähhh.


ganz ehrlich? in dem fall sollte man froh über unser "typisch deutsches verhalten" sein. ich garantiere dir, dass nahezu jeder andere staat auf so ein verhalten mindestens rhetorisch ganz anders reagiert hätte!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Selensky hat weit besseres zu tun als sich mit dem BundesUhu zu treffen oder Protokolle einzuhalten.


natürlich hat er gerade anderes zu tun. hat er denn die anderen staatsoberhäupter dementsprechend auch nicht empfangen, mit denen steinmeier zusammen angereist wäre? hat er doch? gut, dann hat er ja sehr wohl auch zeit für diplomatische besuche - und hätte in dem fall steinmeier "nichtmal" allein empfangen müssen.

ach ja, und da du von "bundesuhu" sprichst lässt ja eh schon tief blicken. da wundert es mich nicht, dass du mit der situation kein problem hast.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

Es war so klar, dass das passieren wird.









						Mützenich kritisiert Waffen-Forderungen – Strack-Zimmermann kontert scharf - WELT
					

Die Forderungen von Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann (FDP), Anton Hofreiter (Grüne) und Michael Roth (SPD) nach Lieferung schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine werden von SPD-Fraktionschef Rolf Mützenich scharf kritisiert. Strack-Zimmermanns Konter fällt deutlich aus.




					www.welt.de
				




Genau wie es viele andere schon gesagt haben unter anderen Sönke Neitzel, Mützenich hat es nicht verstanden und wird alles tun, die "Zeitenwende" zu torpedieren.
So ein Schlagabtausch auf offener Bühne zwischen Mützenich und Strack Zimmerman ist schon ziemlich hart.
Es wird einsam um die SPD auch wenn sich die Grünen Vorsitzenden heute noch mal vor Olaf Scholz, gegen die Kritik von Hofreiter, gestellt haben.

Zitat Strack Zimmermann:
„Rolf Mützenich gehört leider zu denen, die die Notwendigkeit der Zeitenwende ihres eigenen Kanzlers weder verstanden haben noch verstehen wollen. Er kann nicht akzeptieren, dass ein altes, starres Weltbild zusammengebrochen ist und ignoriert dazu die Abläufe des Parlaments.“


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Da wird mittlerweile so viel Müll geschrieben, angeblich hatte er schon 20 Herzinfarkte. Fakt ist, er wurde mal wieder gesehen, nachdem die Presse ihn für verschwunden erklärt hatte.


Wir werden ja sehen, aber es würde schon ins Bild passen, wenn er nicht mehr auftaucht.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja das ist alles nur Theorieszenario, man muss den weiteren Kriegsverlauf abwarten. Die Russen starten jetzt aus anderen Löchern und stellen sich unter Umständen auf Monate im Krieg ein. Unverständlich dass Putin den 9. Mai in den Mund nimmt, seine eigenen Leuten werden es doch besser wissen. Ich frage mich ja ob Putin wirklich so irre ist und denkt man könnte zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt immernoch eine prorussische Regierung in Kiew installieren. Raketenangriffe auf Großstädte sollten die sich langsam sparen, die Massen an toten Civilisten bringen doch auch den Russen nichts.
> 
> Was ich mich auch frage wo die rote Linie der Russen ist. Reicht den ein Korridor von Krim nach Russland, oder wollen sie eine Puppetregierung in Kiew oben drauf ?


Wie will Putin Ukraine halten? Er kann eigentlich nur Teilgebiete sichern. Alles darüber hinaus wird für ihn schwer zu kontrollieren sein.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja wir sprechen hier Atombomben, da ist Artikel 5 nur ein Satz auf einem Pappier. Es würde wohl keinen Unterschied machen ob ne Bombe in Kiew oder über Warschau zündet, denn kein Bündnispartner würde wegen einer MiniAtombombe, seine großen Vernichtungswaffen gen Moskau schicken und wegen Polen oder so, die atomare Vernichtung der Menscheit einläuten.
> 
> Vergeltung würde natürlich iwie stattfinden, aber doch nicht so dass sie die eigene Vernichtung beinhalten. Das heisst niemand wirft Bomben auf Russland, niemals, außer dem Verteidungsfall/Endszenario des eigenen Landes.
> So einen Fall gab es ja aber noch nicht, udn es steht mehr oder weniger in den Sternen ab wann der Westen Akte aus Rache für andere ausführt. Aber so lange Staaten mit Atombomben nicht in größter Bedrohung sind, bleiben ihre Silos zu.


Es spielt keine Rolle was da gezündet wird. Ein Nuklearschlag gegen ein Natoland bedeutet Vergeltung. Wenn ein Angriff auf die Verbündeten das nicht auslöst wäre es das Ende der Nato und auch ein Ende der Abschreckung durch Nuklearwaffen. Wer soll dann noch die USA oder die westlichen Europäer ernst nehmen?
Solange den Russen das klar ist werden die auch nichts machen. Putin ist vieles aber nicht verrückt!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Für was genau möchtest du eine Quelle ? Frankreich verankerte, in seiner Verfassung glaub ich, dass seine Atombomben nicht zum Schutze der EU oder Europas zu Verfügung stehen, sondern nur zum Schutz Frankreichs zum Einsatz kommen dürfen. Willst du dafür eine Quelle ?


Ja genau dafür möchte ich eine. Ich durchwälze nicht die komplette Verfassung für ein evtl. Vor allem wenn Wikipedia dir direkt widerspricht:
*








						No first use - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Westliche Staaten mit Atombomben schließen den Erstschlag ihrerseits komplett aus. Ein zweites Hiroshima wird es nicht mehr geben, zumindest nicht mit der Rechtfertigung logistischer Gründe. Unvollstellbar.
> 
> Was die USA aber machen und das ist vlt die höchste Doktrin ihrer Sicherheitspolitik schlecht hin obwohl der kalte Krieg Geschichte ist, ist das Hindern anderer Staaten am Erstschlag durch Abfangsysteme. Russlands Atomarsenal ist heute weiterhin die größte potentielle Bedrohung im Denken der Amis, was Osteuropa in ihrer Sicherheitspolitik so unfassbar essentiell macht, als Standort zum Abfang russischer Raketen und/oder Gegenschlag auf Russland. Diese Karte hält sich die USA offen und das ist auch der Hauptgrund dafür warum Osteuropa übhaupt in der NATO ist, die startegische Lage mehr nicht.


Und das ist schlicht falsch. Die einzigen Staaten die eine klare Position eingenommen haben sind Indien und China. Alle anderen behalten sich das "Recht" vor Nuklearwaffen einzusetzen auch wenn diese nicht mit solchen angegriffen wurden. Siehe Quelle von eben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es war so klar, dass das passieren wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie die SPD aktuell bei Waffenlieferung auf die Bremse tritt sind solche Kommentare doch wenig verwunderlich oder? Da kann man Selenskys ausladung auch direkt verstheen, auch wenn ich sie für falsch halte.


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir werden ja sehen, aber es würde schon ins Bild passen, wenn er nicht mehr auftaucht.


Hier ist wohl die aktuelle Quelle:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514494028368302080

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angeblich wurden 10 Milliarden, die für den Blitzkrieg bestimmt waren gestohlen, aber solche Sachen werden auch schon seit Wochen unter Hand behauptet.


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? in dem fall sollte man froh über unser "typisch deutsches verhalten" sein. ich garantiere dir, dass nahezu jeder andere staat auf so ein verhalten mindestens rhetorisch ganz anders reagiert hätte!


Das letzte EU Staatsoberhaupt das Selensky verbal angegriffen hatte war Orban - nicht unbedingt eine Vergleichsgruppe in die wir reinrutschen wollen.



juko888 schrieb:


> natürlich hat er gerade anderes zu tun. hat er denn die anderen staatsoberhäupter dementsprechend auch nicht empfangen, mit denen steinmeier zusammen angereist wäre? hat er doch? gut, dann hat er ja sehr wohl auch zeit für diplomatische besuche - und hätte in dem fall steinmeier "nichtmal" allein empfangen müssen.


Er hat besseres zu tun als dieses "ausgeladen" - doch nicht, Missverständnis Blödsinnsspiel zu spielen. Weiß der Teufel ob Selensky das wirklich gesagt hat, obs ein Missverständnis war, oder nicht. Auch wir haben besseres und wichtigeres zu tun als uns über so eine Lappalie aufzuregen, z.b. sollten wir mal ne Entscheidung forcieren ob wir jetzt Marder liefern, oder nicht.



juko888 schrieb:


> ach ja, und da du von "bundesuhu" sprichst lässt ja eh schon tief blicken.


Ja - es lässt z.b. darauf schließen dass ich mir den Priol anschaue.



juko888 schrieb:


> da wundert es mich nicht, dass du mit der situation kein problem hast.


Warum sollte überhaupt jemand mit der Situation ein Problem haben?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wie will Putin Ukraine halten? Er kann eigentlich nur Teilgebiete sichern. Alles darüber hinaus wird für ihn schwer zu kontrollieren sein.


Er will sie garnicht halten, weil er weiß dass er das nicht kann. Sein Ziel vor dem Einmarsch war doch den Zustand vor 2014 zu erzwingen mit einer Kiewer Puppetregierung unter Moskaus Schuh, aber der Zug ist abgefahren also Plan B man holt sich den wichtigen Ostteil der Ukraine mit großen Russenanteil (fast die Hälfte dort sind Russen, russisch sprechen tuet dort jeder) und verbindet somit die Krim mit Russland.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle was da gezündet wird. Ein Nuklearschlag gegen ein Natoland bedeutet Vergeltung. Wenn ein Angriff auf die Verbündeten das nicht auslöst wäre es das Ende der Nato und auch ein Ende der Abschreckung durch Nuklearwaffen. Wer soll dann noch die USA oder die westlichen Europäer ernst nehmen?
> Solange den Russen das klar ist werden die auch nichts machen. Putin ist vieles aber nicht verrückt!


Ich frage mich woher das kommt das man so was glaubt du bist nämlich nicht der einzige in diesem Thread der das so sieht. Aber dennoch, nein.

Putin weiß wie jeder Mensch dass der Westen a) keinen Erstschlag gg ihn verübt so wie b) keinen atomaren Vergeltungsschlag für Zweite, egal ob Bündnispartner oder nicht. 

Aber es stimmt Putin ist eben nicht verrückt weshalb das auch nicht passiert. Die Furcht der Russen wäre die vor einer Totalisolation. Die gesamte Welt würde sofort den Handel mit Moskau kappen, und Russland würde dann trotzdem sterben nur eben finanziell. 

Das bedeutet kein Staat der Welt kann Atombomben einsetzen, ohne seinen eigenen Staat zu zerstören. 

Aber!!!, die besagten Miniatombomben Russlands könnten aus dem alten Raster ausbrechen und neue Verhältnisse schaffen. Die Gefahr dafür steigt um so erflogreicher die ukrainische Armee die Russen verdrängen kann. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor die Ukrainer sind in einigen Wochen dank unseren Waffen fähig Russland hinter der Grenze zu treffen und bombardieren russische Infrastruktur. 

Wie reagieren wir dann ? ..



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ja genau dafür möchte ich eine. Ich durchwälze nicht die komplette Verfassung für ein evtl. Vor allem wenn Wikipedia dir direkt widerspricht:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir auch sagen inwiefern mir Wiki direkt wiederspricht ?

Und nach einer Minute googeln so viel zur Macrons Bereitschaft Frankreichs Atombomben mit anderen zu teilen: 









						Nukleare Teilhabe: Paris muss die Macht über seine Atomwaffen teilen - WELT
					

Präsident Emmanuel Macron hat den europäischen Partnern einen „strategischen Dialog“ angeboten - und macht zugleich klar, dass er die Kontrolle über die französischen Atomwaffen behalten will. Das kann Deutschland nicht hinnehmen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## hoffgang (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin weiß wie jeder Mensch dass der Westen a) keinen Erstschlag gg ihn verübt so wie b) keinen atomaren Vergeltungsschlag für Zweite, egal ob Bündnispartner oder nicht.


Das ist nicht vollständig richtig.
Die Reaktion auf den Einsatz von Massenvernichtungswaffen wird aus guten Gründen nicht konkret benannt, denn es kann zu einer Kosten-Nutzen Gleichung führen wenn ich weiß womit ich rechnen muss. Geh davon aus, dass ein atomarer Angriff auf einen NATO Mitgliedstaat mit Atomwaffen vergolten wird. Deterrence ist klares Ziel der NATO, das kann nur aufrecht erhalten werden, wenn potentielle Gegner damit rechnen müssen ebenfalls atomar bekämpft zu werden sollten diese Atomwaffen einsetzen.









						NATO’s nuclear deterrence policy and forces
					

Nuclear weapons are a core component of NATO’s overall capabilities for deterrence and defence, alongside conventional and missile defence forces. NATO is committed to arms control, disarmament and non-proliferation, but as long as nuclear weapons exist, it will remain a nuclear alliance.




					www.nato.int
				





> The strategic forces of the Alliance, and particularly those of the United States, are the supreme guarantee of the security of the Allies. The independent strategic nuclear forces of the United Kingdom and France have a deterrent role of their own and contribute significantly to the overall security of the Alliance. These Allies’ separate centres of decision-making contribute to deterrence by complicating the calculations of any potential adversaries.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (14. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Er will sie garnicht halten, weil er weiß dass er das nicht kann. Sein Ziel vor dem Einmarsch war doch den Zustand vor 2014 zu erzwingen mit einer Kiewer Puppetregierung unter Moskaus Schuh, aber der Zug ist abgefahren also Plan B man holt sich den wichtigen Ostteil der Ukraine mit großen Russenanteil (fast die Hälfte dort sind Russen, russisch sprechen tuet dort jeder) und verbindet somit die Krim mit Russland.


Du fragst die ganze Zeit ob er nicht versuchen könnte eine Marionettenregierung einzusetzen nun widersprichst du der Theorie. Was willst du nun?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich woher das kommt das man so was glaubt du bist nämlich nicht der einzige in diesem Thread der das so sieht. Aber dennoch, nein.
> 
> Putin weiß wie jeder Mensch dass der Westen a) keinen Erstschlag gg ihn verübt so wie b) keinen atomaren Vergeltungsschlag für Zweite, egal ob Bündnispartner oder nicht.
> 
> Aber es stimmt Putin ist eben nicht verrückt weshalb das auch nicht passiert. Die Furcht der Russen wäre die vor einer Totalisolation. Die gesamte Welt würde sofort den Handel mit Moskau kappen, und Russland würde dann trotzdem sterben nur eben finanziell.


Völliger Schwachsinn... Du verstehst nicht das Atomwaffen nur funktionieren solange diese Abschrecken. Sobald dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, sind diese Wertlos. Und das hätte gravierende Folgen. NATO würde zerbrechen, USA würde Europa aufgeben müssen und Russland könnte frei walten. Wenn Putin denkt es wäre so würde er schon lange die Büchse der Pandora öffnen denn in so einem Szenario kann er nur gewinnen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet kein Staat der Welt kann Atombomben einsetzen, ohne seinen eigenen Staat zu zerstören.


Richtig weshalb auch taktische Nuklearwaffen für Putin keine Lösung sind.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber!!!, die besagten Miniatombomben Russlands könnten aus dem alten Raster ausbrechen und neue Verhältnisse schaffen. Die Gefahr dafür steigt um so erflogreicher die ukrainische Armee die Russen verdrängen kann. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor die Ukrainer sind in einigen Wochen dank unseren Waffen fähig Russland hinter der Grenze zu treffen und bombardieren russische Infrastruktur.
> 
> Wie reagieren wir dann ? ..


Nuklearschlag oder Kapitulation.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir auch sagen inwiefern mir Wiki direkt wiederspricht ?


Quelle Lesen dort wird klar aufgezeigt was der Westen für eine Politik führt, auch Frankreich.
Ich warte nebenbei immernoch auf eine Quelle deiner Behauptung!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und nach einer Minute googeln so viel zur Macrons Bereitschaft Frankreichs Atombomben mit anderen zu teilen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu soll Frankreich die Atomwaffen an Partner ausgeben. Reicht wenn sie feuern wenn es nötig ist.
Würde deine unbelegte Verfassungsbehauptung stimmen wäre die nukleare Abschreckung die Frankreich den europäischen Partnern gewähren will ein Witz der von der Presse zerpflückt wird.








						Nukleare Abschreckung: Frankreich erneuert das Angebot, mit der EU über Atomwaffen zu reden
					

Macrons Berater Clément Beaune sagt, die französische nukleare Abschreckung sei ein Weg, europäische Interessen zu schützen. Die Debatte müsse geführt werden.




					www.faz.net


----------



## behemoth85 (14. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Du fragst die ganze Zeit ob er nicht versuchen könnte eine Marionettenregierung einzusetzen nun widersprichst du der Theorie. Was willst du nun?


Deffiniere "ganze Zeit" dann versteht man evtl das Anliegen hinter deinem Gebrabbel, ansonsten rate ich zur Nachhilfe in Sachen Textverständnis.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn... Du verstehst nicht das Atomwaffen nur funktionieren solange diese Abschrecken. Sobald dies nicht mehr der Fall ist, sind diese Wertlos. Und das hätte gravierende Folgen. NATO würde zerbrechen, USA würde Europa aufgeben müssen und Russland könnte frei walten. Wenn Putin denkt es wäre so würde er schon lange die Büchse der Pandora öffnen denn in so einem Szenario kann er nur gewinnen.


Naja was soll ich mich hier verränken es hilft ja trotzdem nichts bei dir. Aber wie wärs denn mit ?: Wach mal auf ..



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Richtig weshalb auch taktische Nuklearwaffen für Putin keine Lösung sind.


Aha ...









						Putins Mini-Atombomben: Könnte er diese Waffen einsetzen?
					

Die Spannungen zwischen Russland und der Nato wachsen – nicht zuletzt auch wegen nuklearer Drohgebärden.




					www.hna.de
				






Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Nuklearschlag oder Kapitulation.


Na dann sind wir ja bestens vorbereitet, lassen wirs einfach krachen. Weiter so Wattson !



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Quelle Lesen dort wird klar aufgezeigt was der Westen für eine Politik führt, auch Frankreich.
> Ich warte nebenbei immernoch auf eine Quelle deiner Behauptung!


Habe dir die Quelle geliefert dort steht die Haltung Frankreichs explizit beschrieben also hör auf hier auf dumm zu tuen nur weil dir Realpolitik nicht in ins Weltbild passt.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wozu soll Frankreich die Atomwaffen an Partner ausgeben. Reicht wenn sie feuern wenn es nötig ist.
> Würde deine unbelegte Verfassungsbehauptung stimmen wäre die nukleare Abschreckung die Frankreich den europäischen Partnern gewähren will ein Witz der von der Presse zerpflückt wird.
> 
> 
> ...


Und dass nur sie entscheiden wann es nötig ist Atombomben zu schießen und wohin ist natürlich nebensächlich, Bravo zu solch einem Logikverständis  

Frankreich gibt die Kontrolle nicht her, das heisst falls nötig ballern sie die Dinger auch nahe deutscher Grenzen und geben im Enrstfall einen Furz auf Berlin weil die Landesverteidigung IHRES Landes Vorrang hat.

Aber male dir deine Welt mal weiter bunt, wers braucht ...


hoffgang schrieb:


> Geh davon aus, dass ein atomarer Angriff auf einen NATO Mitgliedstaat mit Atomwaffen vergolten wird. Deterrence ist klares Ziel der NATO, das kann nur aufrecht erhalten werden, wenn potentielle Gegner damit rechnen müssen ebenfalls atomar bekämpft zu werden sollten diese Atomwaffen einsetzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon gehe ich nicht aus und nichts für Ungut aber unabhängige Leute mit Fachexpertise gehen in einem Realfall auch nicht davon aus. 

Denkst du allenernstes die USA würden Russland mit Atombomben beschiessen weil in Litauen eine russische NuklearRakete detoniert ist ? Das würde bedeuten die USA würden den Suizid ihrer Nation und der Welt eröffnen als Vergeltungschlag für Litauen lol. Totale Utopie und fern ab jeglicher Realität. Ich meine was soll das sein ? ..

Falls man in Washington die Absicht hätte Europa vor atomaren Angriffen zu schützen hätte Europa ebenfalls ein eigenes Atomwaffenprogramm, um die Verantwortung eines Einsatzes nicht selbst verantworten zu müssen. Allein das zeigt dass die USA niemals einen europ NATO Partner durch Einsatz nuklearer Waffen vergelten würden. 

Den Teufel würden sie tuen wenn Europa fällt arrangiert sich Uncle Sam eher mit dem Ivan als sich gegenseitig mit Massenvernichtungswaffen aus der Weltgeschichte zu ballern.


----------



## Poulton (14. April 2022)

Wird hier von HG Butte der Unsinn eines "begrenzten Atomkriegs" hervorgeholt, den man gewinnen könne? Die 70/80er Jahre haben gerade angerufen und sie wollen ihre Blödheiten wieder.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

> Das ukrainische Parlament hat Russland als Terrorstaat eingestuft und die Symbolik des als "Spezialoperation" bezeichneten russischen Angriffskrieges verboten. Für das Gesetz stimmten heute 354 Parlamentarier, schrieb der Abgeordnete Jaroslaw Schelesnjak auf seinem Telegram-Kanal. 226 Stimmen wären notwendig gewesen. "Die Russische Föderation ist ein Terrorstaat, eines der Ziele des politischen Regimes ist der staatliche Genozid des ukrainischen Volkes, die physische Auslöschung, die massenhafte Ermordung der Bürger der Ukraine", heißt es im Gesetz.
> 
> Verboten werden dabei die Symbole der russischen Streitkräfte und anderer russischer Behörden. Die Verwendung der lateinischen Buchstaben "V" und "Z" zur Propagierung des russischen Einmarsches von vor sieben Wochen ist ebenso untersagt.


und


> Russische Behörden haben mehrere Angriffe der Ukraine auf ihr Staatsgebiet gemeldet. Zwei Kampfhubschrauber hätten aus geringer Höhe Wohngebäude in dem Dorf Klimowo in der Region Brjansk beschossen, hieß es in einer Erklärung des russischen Investigativkomitees. Dabei seien sieben Personen verletzt worden. Der Gouverneur der Region Belgorod, Wjatscheslaw Gladkow, schrieb seinerseits auf Telegram, das Dorf Spodarjuschino sei beschossen worden. Es habe keine Verletzten gegeben. Später berichtete er von einem weiteren Angriff auf das Dorf Schurawljowka. Dabei sein Wohngebäude attackiert worden. Ob es Verletzte gegeben habe, sei zunächst unklar.
> 
> Die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters konnte die Angaben nicht überprüfen. Kiew wies die Anschuldigungen Moskaus zurück, wonach ukrainische Streitkräfte zwei Dörfer in Grenznähe bombardiert hätten, und warf Russland "Terroranschläge" auf eigenes Territorium vor.


Quelle: Russland meldet mehrere ukrainische Angriffe auf sein Staatsgebiet

Ja klar. Die fliegen mit zwei Kampfhubschraubern rüber und bombardieren Zivilisten. Was für einen Sinn sollte das ergeben?


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

Das Schiff ist jetzt offiziell gesunken, beim Abschleppen im Sturm.

Edit Quelle:








						Крейсер "Москва" затонул при буксировке во время шторма
					

Ракетный крейсер "Москва", получивший повреждения из-за детонации боезапаса, затонул во время буксировки, сообщили в Минобороны."При буксировке крейсера... РИА Новости, 15.04.2022




					ria.ru
				












						Крейсер "Москва" затонул при буксировке
					

Его экипаж эвакуировали на находившиеся в районе корабли Черноморского флота




					tass.ru


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Schiff ist jetzt offiziell gesunken, beim Abschleppen im Sturm.


Quelle?

Auf deutsch natürlich, meine Güte @Optiki 
Die Anderen könnens besser, siehe unten


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (14. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Quelle?











						Ukraine: Russisches Kriegsschiff „Moskwa“ laut Moskau gesunken - WELT
					

Das ukrainische Militär hatte am Mittwochabend gemeldet, das russische Kriegsschiff „Moskwa“ mit einer Rakete getroffen zu haben. Moskau berichtete zunächst nur von einem Brand an Bord. Jetzt ist das Schiff untergegangen. Ein Überblick.




					www.welt.de
				



Also mussten sie es doch zugeben


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

NTV:
+++ 22:02 Russland: Kriegsschiff "Moskwa" ist gesunken +++​
Der schwerbeschädigte russische Raketenkreuzer "Moskwa" ist laut übereinstimmenden russischen Medienberichten gesunken. Nach Angaben des Moskauer Verteidigungsministeriums ging das Flaggschiff der Schwarzmeerflotte am heutigen Donnerstag während eines Sturms unter. Ukrainische Militärs hatten zuvor berichtet, das Schiff sei von einer Anti-Schiffs-Rakete getroffen worden.


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Auf deutsch natürlich, meine Güte @Optiki
> Die Anderen könnens besser, siehe unten



Dann müssten wir genauso englische Quellen weglassen, die Übersetzung macht doch heutzutage sogar der Browser. RIA und TASS sind, in dem Fall, deutlich bessere Quellen als NTV oder Welt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

Die militärischen Peinlichkeiten oder eher Katastrophen setzen sich für die Russen fort.
Die Ukraine ist im Bereich Marine und Antischiffs Raketen ein militärischer Niemand, nicht mal ein Zwerg, was die Russen so reitet und wie ihnen nach dem Landungsschiff jetzt auch noch ihr Flaggschiff der Schwarzmeer Flotte abhanden kommen konnte, ist nicht mehr nur erstaunlich, es wirft absolut mehr Fragen auf, als Antworten im Raum stehen. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Prestigeverlust, haben sich ihre amphibischen Landungsfähigkeiten gerade deutlichst verringert.


----------



## chill_eule (14. April 2022)

Englisch verstehen sicherlich noch die Mehrheit der User hier nativ, deshalb okay.
Mein Browser hat mir noch nie etwas übersetzt und soll es auch nicht.
Unverständliche Quellen, die eine Übersetzung durch irgendein Tool benötigen sind prinzipiell das gleiche wie zu sagen: "Google doch selbst danach"


----------



## Optiki (14. April 2022)

Das versenkte Schiff scheint den Russen nicht wirklich geschmeckt zu haben.

Aktuell herrscht in der ganzen Ukraine Luftalarm.

Quelle:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514719369527447552

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das versenkte Schiff scheint den Russen nicht wirklich geschmeckt zu haben.


Willst du damit etwa behaupten, das der Untergang der Moskwa nicht strikt nach Plan war?

Es stellt sich schon die Frage, wie eine militärische Aktion der Russen außerplanmäßig verlaufen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Frieden für Russland annehmbar gestaltet werden kann, dann ist ein Frieden mit Putin in jeden Fall möglich.



Putin hat proklammiert, dass in der Ukraine ein Brudervolk von Nazis befreit werden muss, deswegen ist unter Putin ein Frieden selbst aus russischer Sicht unmöglich. Er muss die Ukraine zumindest in großen Teilen erobern oder öffentlich zugegeben, gelogen, einen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen und Menschenrechtsverbrechen angeordnet zu haben. Das wird er nicht machen und selbst wenn müsste er danach zurück und vor ein Gericht treten, es wäre also wieder ein Frieden ohne Putin.

Und aus ukrainischer/westlicher Sicht kann ein Frieden mit Putin sowieso nie mehr als brüchiger Waffenstillstand sein. Er bricht sämtliche internationalen Vereinbarungen nach Lust und Laune bis runter zu den Menschenrechten. Solange er an der Macht ist, kann es keine Sicherheit geben, keine belastbaren Verträge.



> Nicht dass man sie auf Städte eines Feindes einsetzen könnte um ihm zum Rückzug zu zwingen...



Der einzige, der einen Angriffskrieg geführt hat, von dem er sich zurückziehen könnte, ist Putin.



> Würden Mini Nukes in der Ukraine ihn zur Bedrohung für die gesamte Weltgemeinschaft machen ?



Jemand, der willkürlich Atomwaffen einsetzt? Klar. Wer sagt, dass er das nicht morgen gegen Japan macht? Und Übermorgen gegen Tunesien, Ostermontag gegen Argentinien? Auf Abkommen mit Putin ist kein Verlass. Der einzige Sicherheitsfaktor, auf den der Rest der Welt noch setzen kann, ist, dass er noch nie Atomwaffen eingesetzt hat und auch nicht gedroht, dies unprovoziert/ohne einen Angriffskrieg gegen ihn zu machen. Wenn er selbst von diesem minimalsten Anstand abweicht, ist schlichtweg alles möglich. Jederzeit. Gegen jeden.



> Anscheinend sehen sie das anders als du, denn laut den Russen hat sich niemand zurückgezogen oder wurde verdängt, sondern man hat sich nach Osten umgruppert



Das ist nichts weiter als kremlsche Schönrederei: Wer sich an einer Stelle zurückzieht, zieht sich dort zurück. Egal was er danach an anderer Stelle macht. Aber ja, viellicht ist das ein Unterschied zwischen dir und mir:
Ich halte Abstand zu russischer Progpaganda.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn ein angegriffenes Land in der Lage ist atomar zurückzuschlagen dann schon.
> Oder denkst du ein Atomkrieg ist nur einseitig? Dann würde man auch kaum von einen "Krieg" sprechen.



Auch dann ist es keine Antwort, sondern bestenfalls Rache. Und deswegen spricht man außer auf unterstem Niveau auch nicht von einem "Atomkrieg", sondern in der Regel bestenfalls noch von einem nuklearen Schlagabtausch.




RyzA schrieb:


> Er hatte doch mehrfach Fehler bzw Fehleinschätzungen eingestanden.



Aber nicht wieder gut gemacht oder auch nur konsequent Wiederholungen verhindert. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste, nicht der letzte Schritt auf dem Weg der Besserung.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja klar. Die fliegen mit zwei Kampfhubschraubern rüber und bombardieren Zivilisten. Was für einen Sinn sollte das ergeben?


Du gehst davon aus, dass es nicht stimmt weil du dich fragst warum sollten die Ukrainer sowas extra machen. Stimmt warum sollten sie?

Aber warum sollten sie keine handvoll Zivilisten in der Nähe militärischer Ziele mit ungelenkten Raketen aus Versehen auch verletzt haben?

Das ist Krieg, egal wie sehr man aufpasst, dabei sterben Zivilisten. Leider.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch dann ist es keine Antwort, sondern bestenfalls Rache. Und deswegen spricht man außer auf unterstem Niveau auch nicht von einem "Atomkrieg", sondern in der Regel bestenfalls noch von einem nuklearen Schlagabtausch.


Unterstes Niveau? Nur komisch das Experten auch den Begriff "Atomkrieg" öfter mal verwenden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht wieder gut gemacht oder auch nur konsequent Wiederholungen verhindert.


Und wie soll er das wieder gutmachen, wenn er erst kürzlich die Fehleinschätzungen eingestanden hat?
Er wollte doch jetzt die Ukraine besuchen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du gehst davon aus, dass es nicht stimmt weil du dich fragst warum sollten die Ukrainer sowas extra machen. Stimmt warum sollten sie?


Ja weil es von Russland wie ein Vorsatz dargestellt wird.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber warum sollten sie keine handvoll Zivilisten in der Nähe militärischer Ziele mit ungelenkten Raketen aus Versehen auch verletzt haben?
> 
> Das ist Krieg, egal wie sehr man aufpasst, dabei sterben Zivilisten. Leider.


Dass das ukrainische Militär  auch mal versehentlich Zivilisten trifft, will ich ja nicht abstreiten.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putin hat proklammiert, dass in der Ukraine ein Brudervolk von Nazis befreit werden muss, deswegen ist unter Putin ein Frieden selbst aus russischer Sicht unmöglich. Er muss die Ukraine zumindest in großen Teilen erobern oder öffentlich zugegeben, gelogen, einen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen und Menschenrechtsverbrechen angeordnet zu haben. Das wird er nicht machen und selbst wenn müsste er danach zurück und vor ein Gericht treten, es wäre also wieder ein Frieden ohne Putin.


Putin hat vorallem proklamiert die Russen in der Ostukraine zu schützen/retten vor angeblichen ukrainischen Nazis und konzentriert den Krieg jetzt auf die Ostukraine. Er wird auch nicht aufhören dort, auch wenns Monate geht denn mit leeren Händen kann er nicht zurück. Bei Erfolg in der Ostukraine wird ihm zu Hause nichts passieren, Kiew wird dann einfach langfristig zum feindlichen Nazistaat deklariert den der Westen deckt, aber sein befreites Neurussland wird zu Hause als Sieg gefeiert und fertig.

Aber das hängt alles von Krieg ab, wenn es für den Russen gut läuft exystiert sehr wohl die Möglichkeit dass sie wieder nach Kiew vorrücken könnten. Also hoffen wir dass es weiterhin so schlecht läuft wie bisher, aber um Gottes Willen nicht zu schlecht !



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und aus ukrainischer/westlicher Sicht kann ein Frieden mit Putin sowieso nie mehr als brüchiger Waffenstillstand sein. Er bricht sämtliche internationalen Vereinbarungen nach Lust und Laune bis runter zu den Menschenrechten. Solange er an der Macht ist, kann es keine Sicherheit geben, keine belastbaren Verträge.


Ich sags mal so es gibt keine ukrainisch/westliche Sicht, sondern eine ukrainsiche und einige westliche.
4 Tage vor dem Einmarsch machten polnische Delegation (unter Sikorski) den Ukrainern eine Sache klar die zuvor keiner so deutlich aussprach: "Der Westen wird euch nicht helfen, ihr müsst euch erst bewehren. Tötet in kurzer Zeit 10.000 Russen, zerstört 100 Flugzeuge, 300 Panzer, dann garantieren wir euch dass die NATO euch Waffen im großen Stil schicken wird um diesen Krieg für den Russen möglichst blutig zu gestalten" Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Ukrainer noch nichtmal überzeugt dass die Russen einmaschieren, Selenskij nannte Sikorski einen Herold mit der Botschaft des Endes der Welt. Biden wurde kritisiert mit seiner Aussage ein russischer Angriff stehe bereits fest und man solle sich gefälligst bereit machen, aber nichts passierte. Selenskij und seine Leute nahmen an Putin würde bluffen, 4 Tage später marschierten die Russen ein.

Das ist ein Stellvertreterkrieg und ab wann Frieden ist hat auch der Westen mitzuentscheiden, oder zumindest eine etwas andere Sichtweise als die Ukraine beim Vorstellung von Frieden. Der europ Westen wär einem Frieden mit Putin offen, einfach um das Morden und den Krieg schnell zu beenden. Die Amis sehen das komplett anders, die Ukraine ist irgendein Land weit weg und die Menschen sind den scheiss egal in Anbetracht der Gelegenheit den Russen durch langen Krieg zu schwächen auf Kosten von Ukrainern, die sich zu Verwunderung der ganzen Welt als sehr effizient erweisen im Erfüllen amerikansicher Interessen. Diese Kuh wird jetzt gemolken wenn du verstehst. Es gibt nichteinmal eine westliche Sicht sehr streng genommen. Denn Osteuorpa, Berlin-Paris, und London-Washington unterscheiden sich allesamt etwas in ihrer Haltung, das ergibt sich aus den unterschiedlichen Interessen, Vorteilen usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand, der willkürlich Atomwaffen einsetzt? Klar. Wer sagt, dass er das nicht morgen gegen Japan macht? Und Übermorgen gegen Tunesien, Ostermontag gegen Argentinien? Auf Abkommen mit Putin ist kein Verlass. Der einzige Sicherheitsfaktor, auf den der Rest der Welt noch setzen kann, ist, dass er noch nie Atomwaffen eingesetzt hat und auch nicht gedroht, dies unprovoziert/ohne einen Angriffskrieg gegen ihn zu machen. Wenn er selbst von diesem minimalsten Anstand abweicht, ist schlichtweg alles möglich. Jederzeit. Gegen jeden.


Okay, deffiniere in dem Fall willkürlich. Aus Putins Sicht die er der Welt verkauft operiert er aus Verteidigersicht, also genau so wie das Statement als die deutsche Freiheit im Kunduz verteidigt wurde.

Der schmale Grad zum Einsatz tatkischer Waffen wird immer kleiner, bedenke eine komplette Niederlage kommt für Putin nicht in die Tüte. Er könnte nicht nur taktische Nuklearwaffen benutzen sondern er wird es ab gewissem Punkt tuen, denn Russland verteidigt gerade seine Freiheit. Das ist ein Verteidigungsfall für den Kreml, völlig unabhängig ob es jemand glaubt, es reicht dass sie es sagen.

Im Falle von MiniNukes die iwo in der Pampa oder mittelweit ukrainischer Küste als Warnung hoch gehen, würde ihm auch nicht zum Verrückten deklarieren der morgen Japan angreiffen könnte, denn es wäre eben nicht willkührlich in einem Verteidigungsfall, was das Risiko für den Einsatz so einer Waffe in diesem Konflikt emenz erhöht und das um so länger der Krieg dauert.

Und noch eine Sache, es muss mal endlich kappiert werden dass MiniNukes sich von großen Atombomben total unterscheiden und ein Einsatz so einer Waffe aus militärischer Sicht auch nicht so aufgefasst worden würde wie ein Einsatz einer großen Atombombe. Die Russen haben dadurch einen taktischen, unfassbaren, Vorteil.

Wie weit die USA mit ihren MiniAtombomben sind weiß ich nicht, so viel ich weiß wurden sie erst vor 2 Jahren in ihr Atomwaffenprogramm aufgenommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nichts weiter als kremlsche Schönrederei: Wer sich an einer Stelle zurückzieht, zieht sich dort zurück. Egal was er danach an anderer Stelle macht. Aber ja, viellicht ist das ein Unterschied zwischen dir und mir:
> Ich halte Abstand zu russischer Progpaganda.



Da verstehst du mich grundlegend falsch. Putins Propaganda beinhalten Botschaften, wir sollten sie lesen um auf mögliche nächste Schritte reaktionsfähig zu sein. Man muss schließlich wissen was als nächstes passiert.

Aber by the way erste Diplomatenregel schlecht hin: Willst du einen Feind besiegen, musst du ihn erst zu schätzen lernen.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der schmale Grad zum Einsatz tatkischer Waffen wird immer kleiner, bedenke eine komplette Niederlage kommt für Putin nicht in die Tüte. Er könnte nicht nur taktische Nuklearwaffen benutzen sondern er wird es ab gewissem Punkt tuen, denn Russland verteidigt gerade seine Freiheit. Das ist ein Verteidigungsfall für den Kreml, völlig unabhängig ob es jemand glaubt, es reicht dass sie es sagen.


Eher verteidigt die Ukraine ihre Freiheit. Russland hat mit dem sch**ss Krieg angefangen.
Und wenn sie tatsächlich Atomwaffen einsetzen, ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eher verteidigt die Ukraine ihre Freiheit. Russland hat mit dem sch**ss Krieg angefangen.
> Und wenn sie tatsächlich Atomwaffen einsetzen, ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen.


Natürlich, aber darum geht es doch nicht. Es geht darum welche Optionen der Kreml hat und die Warscheinlichkeit eines Einsatzes dieser. Wenn wir nicht kalkulieren könnte am Ende ukrainisches Blut an unseren Entscheidungen haften.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht kalkulieren könnte am Ende ukrainisches Blut an unseren Entscheidungen haften.


Und wie will man das verhindern?


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie will man das verhindern?


Ich weiß es nicht, aber man muss es verhindern egal wie. Der Westen als Waffengarant trägt Verantwortung genau so wie die USA denen ein langer Krieg in die Karten spielt. Das ist jetzt mehr oder weniger auch unser Krieg wenn man so will.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

> Der US-Geheimdienst CIA hat davor gewarnt, dass Russland im Ukraine-Krieg kleinere Atomwaffen einsetzen könnte. Angesichts einer "möglichen Verzweiflung" über militärische "Rückschläge" könnte der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin den Einsatz "taktischer Atomwaffen oder Atomwaffen mit geringer Reichweite" anordnen, sagte CIA-Direktor William Burns.
> 
> "Wir sind natürlich sehr besorgt", sagte Burns, der gleichzeitig betonte, dass es bislang "nicht viele praktische Beweise" für Vorbereitungen auf den Einsatz solcher Waffen gibt. Russland verfügt über ein Arsenal an taktischen Atomwaffen mit kleinerer Sprengkraft als die Bomben, die die USA im Zweiten Weltkrieg über Hiroshima und Nagasaki abgeworfen hatten.


Quelle:CIA warnt vor möglichem Einsatz kleinerer Atomwaffen

Ich hoffe das Putin nicht so weit geht. Sonst wäre das ein schrecklicher Massenmord.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber darum geht es doch nicht. Es geht darum welche Optionen der Kreml hat und die Warscheinlichkeit eines Einsatzes dieser. Wenn wir nicht kalkulieren könnte am Ende ukrainisches Blut an unseren Entscheidungen haften.


Putin hat jetzt keine Optionen mehr,
der Konflikt wird sich radikalisieren. 

Geopolitisch hat er es nie verkraftet,
dass die riesige Sowjetunion untergegangen ist.
Eine UdSSR 2.0 wird es auch nie geben,
schon deshalb nicht,
weil souveräne  Ostblockländer 
genug von russischer Herrschaft haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle:CIA warnt vor möglichem Einsatz kleinerer Atomwaffen
> 
> Ich hoffe das Putin nicht so weit geht. Sonst wäre das ein schrecklicher Massenmord.


In ihren Übungsszenarien detonierten sie die Dinger weit ab von Städten, aber möglich wärs natürlich. Sie simulierten zB eine Detonation über der Nordsee als Einschüchterung Europas, Englands usw. Also das ist eher ne taktische Waffe und soll keine Massen vernichten. Aber könnte natürlich bei Bedarf. 

Vor was aktuell gewarnt wird ist eine großangelegte Bombardierung sämtlicher ukrainsicher Städte nach dem 9.Mai, sofern die Russen bis dahin keine größeren Erfolge erzielen. 

Sprich der Kreml hat wohl vor aus der ganzen Ukraine ein Aleppo zu machen. 

Die brauchen unbedingt massig Flugabwehr, jetzt und nicht morgen.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Putin hat jetzt keine Optionen mehr,
> der Konflikt wird sich radikalisieren.
> 
> Geopolitisch hat er es nie verkraftet,
> ...


Für Leute die sich besser auskennen als wir, verschafft ein Putin ohne Optionen schlaflose Nächte. Will wohl niemand erleben dass dem Putin die Optionen ausgehen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> In ihren Übungsszenarien detonierten sie die Dinger weit ab von Städten, aber möglich wärs natürlich. Sie simulierten zB eine Detonation über der Nordsee als Einschüchterung Europas, Englands usw. Also das ist eher ne taktische Waffe und soll keine Massen vernichten. Aber könnte natürlich bei Bedarf.


Sicher wäre solch ein Szenario denkbar,
die Einschüchterung würde aber nicht funktionieren,
weil es einen massiven Gegenschlag der Nato zur Folge hat,
also zur totalen Vernichtung Russlands.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher wäre solch ein Szenario denkbar,
> die Einschüchterung würde aber nicht funktionieren,
> weil es einen massiven Gegenschlag der Nato zur Folge hat,
> also zur totalen Vernichtung Russlands.


Eine totale Vernichtung Russlands bedeutet eine totale Vernichtug der ganzen Welt. Und das wegen einer Atombombe mit kleinem Radius in der Ukraine ? Undenkbar


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eine totale Vernichtung Russlands bedeutet eine totale Vernichtug der ganzen Welt. Und das wegen einer Atombombe mit kleinem Radius in der Ukraine ? Undenkbar


Mit einem Einsatz von Atombomben werden rote Linien überschritten


Was bedeuten denn "kleine" Atombomben?

Du glaubst doch nicht,
dass ein solcher Einsatz ohne Folgen bleibt.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2022)

Das Gerede über mögliche Einsätze taktischer Nuklearwaffen ist nicht sehr Zweckdienlich. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur unnötiges Futter für Putin-Unterstützer, welche die Hilfe für die Ukraine beschränken wollen. Natürlich kann man bei Machtbesoffenen Verrückten nichts ausschließen, aber der militärische Erfolg der Ukrainer basiert in erster Linie auf kleineren mobilen und höchst effektiven Einheiten. Also auf welche Truppenkonzentrationen soll so eine Atombombe abgeworfen werden, die alle folgenden Risiken militärisch rechtfertigen würden?


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit einem Einsatz von Atombomben werden rote Linien überschritten
> 
> 
> Was bedeuten denn "kleine" Atombomben?
> ...


Guten Morgen 

Lese dich am besten selber ein dann verstehst du auch was Sache ist. In meinen vorrigen Posts beschreib ich das und Quellen findest du zu Hauf.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Gerede über mögliche Einsätze taktischer Nuklearwaffen ist nicht sehr Zweckdienlich. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur unnötiges Futter für Putin-Unterstützer, welche die Hilfe für die Ukraine beschränken wollen. Natürlich kann man bei Machtbesoffenen Verrückten nichts ausschließen, aber der militärische Erfolg der Ukrainer basiert in erster Linie auf kleineren mobilen und höchst effektiven Einheiten. Also auf welche Truppenkonzentrationen soll so eine Atombombe abgeworfen werden, die alle folgenden Risiken militärisch rechtfertigen würden?


 Despoten reagieren immer unberechenbar

Hätte der Putin sein Land reformiert,
*könnte *es eines der reichsten Länder der Welt sein.

Statt dessen,
Korruption, wirtschaftlicher Niedergang ...

... und hinterm Ural, ist eh Schluß ...



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Lese dich am besten selber ein dann verstehst du auch was Sache ist. In meinen vorrigen Posts beschreib ich das und Quellen findest du zu Hauf.


Ebenfalls einen guten Morgen 

Freilich habe ich das gelesen,
was folgt aber nach den Einsatz einer "solch" kleinen Waffe?

Eine 2., 3., und dann?


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

Was folgt wäre Vergeltung, aber wohl kaum ein Armageddon oder ?


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was folgt wäre Vergeltung, aber wohl kaum ein Armageddon oder ?


Ist nur die Frage wie die Vergeltung aussehen würde.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was folgt wäre Vergeltung, aber wohl kaum ein Armageddon oder ?


Das wäre das Ende aller ... 

Damit es aber nicht soweit kommt,
sollte man einfach 50 Millionen Dollar auf Putins Kopf aussetzen.

Das ist zwar ziemlich unzivilisiert,
aber effektiv.

Hätte man Hitler beizeiten gestoppt,
wäre der Menschheit viel Elend erspart blieben ...


----------



## behemoth85 (15. April 2022)

Hitler mit Sicherheit, Putin hat das Glück in ner anderen Epoche zu regieren.

Hab aber letztens ne Liste gesehen von Toten die zumindest durch Putins Zutuen entledigt werden. Sprich Leute die nicht das Glück eines Nawalnys hatten. 

Ist echt ne lange Liste..


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

Wie angepisst sind die Russen?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1514894841309708295

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Okay, deffiniere in dem Fall willkürlich. Aus Putins Sicht die er der Welt verkauft operiert er aus Verteidigersicht, also genau so wie das Statement als die deutsche Freiheit im Kunduz verteidigt wurde.
> 
> Der schmale Grad zum Einsatz tatkischer Waffen wird immer kleiner, bedenke eine komplette Niederlage kommt für Putin nicht in die Tüte. Er könnte nicht nur taktische Nuklearwaffen benutzen sondern er wird es ab gewissem Punkt tuen, denn Russland verteidigt gerade seine Freiheit. Das ist ein Verteidigungsfall für den Kreml, völlig unabhängig ob es jemand glaubt, es reicht dass sie es sagen.


Verstehst du nicht, dass genau das es ist, was Putin als Vertragspartner total unglaubwürdig macht? Du kannst es drehen wie du magst, aber wenn du rote Tomaten grüne Bananen nennst und dann jedem eine Feindmarke verpasst, der da korrekterweise anders denkt, dann biste alles aber bestimmt kein verlässlicher Partner.  Wie also mit so einem umgehen, der einem ständig die Hucke vollügt, sich die Welt wie eine Pipi Langstrumpf macht und obendrein allen mit dem nuklearen Holocaust droht? Nach meiner Vorstellung alles aber bestimmt nicht klein beigeben.



Vllt ist das ein Teil des Problems








						Russland: Wann ist der Mann ein Mann?
					

Russlands «Spezialoperation» in der Ukraine zeigt, wohin eine toxische Männlichkeit führt. Wie auch das seit Sowjetzeiten erlernte Schweigen über Geschlechterrollen im Land.




					www.nzz.ch
				








Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie angepisst sind die Russen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worum geht's da genau?



Und die Kirche mischt munter mit








						Kyrill I.: Putins Patriarch
					

Russlands Präsident sucht die Nähe zur orthodoxen Kirche. Statt Friedensbotschaften predigt deren Patriarch Kyrill Loyalität und Hass auf den Westen. Auch in den eigenen Reihen wird er dafür kritisiert. Von Tilmann Kleinjung.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was bedeuten denn "kleine" Atombomben?


"Mini-Nukes"... per Definition Atombomben mit einer Sprengkraft von unter 5 kT.

Klingt nach wenig und fast schon niedlich, das Problem ist, nur als Vergleich, das ist immer noch ganz grob die Hälfte der Hiroshima-Bombe (die iirc bei um die 10 kT lag).

Da Atombomben rein aus physikalischen Gründen eine gewisse Mindestmenge an spaltbarem Material haben müssen um überhaupt eine Kettenreaktion auszulösen sind Atomwaffe in ihrer Sprengkraft nach unten hin begrenzt (wobei ich nicht weiß bei wie vielen kT diese Grenze liegt, es gibt noch andere Wege eine Bombe "abzuschwächen" trotz erreichter kritischer Masse - was da genau existiert/funktioniert ist garantiert Geheimsache).

Was ich mit all dem ausdrücken will: Auch "Miniatombomben" sind extrem verheerend und löschen ggf. eine mittelgroße Stadt aus. Wenn Putin wirklich sowas anordnet dann Gnade uns Gott.


----------



## Optiki (15. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Worum geht's da genau?


Die Russen sind sauer, weil in Polen einige Denkmäler der Soviet Union abgerissen werden(nicht Gräber). Deswegen gibt es jetzt einen Korso mit LKWs und Baumaschinen, die mit dem Megaphone drohen, das Grabdenkmal des Katyn Massakers zu zerstören.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Worum geht's da genau?


Steht doch da, Russen drohen polnischen Soldatenfriedhof in Russland zu plätten.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klingt nach wenig und fast schon niedlich, das Problem ist, nur als Vergleich, das ist immer noch ganz grob die Hälfte der Hiroshima-Bombe (die iirc bei um die 10 kT lag).


mWn  eher bei 20


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wobei ich nicht weiß bei wie vielen kT diese Grenze liegt, es gibt noch andere Wege eine Bombe "abzuschwächen" trotz erreichter kritischer Masse - was da genau existiert/funktioniert ist garantiert Geheimsache).


Das geringste was ich kenne sind 0,3kT.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

> In der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew heulen die Sirenen. Es gibt erneut Luftalarm, wie _ARD-Korrespondent Jo Angerer_ berichtet. Zuvor hatte Angerer gesagt, dass es gegen 4.00 Uhr sieben heftige Explosionen in einer Kleinstadt nahe Kiew gegeben habe. Dies sei inzwischen bestätigt worden. Dort sei offensichtlich ein Tanklager angegriffen worden. Russland spricht dagegen von einer Raketenfabrik, die es bombardiert haben will. Zudem habe es zwischenzeitlich Stromausfälle in einigen Ortschaften gegeben, die inzwischen aber wieder behoben seien.
> 
> Die Atmosphäre in Kiew beschrieb er als angespannt. Auch wenn die Russen in dem Gebiet abgezogen seien- der Krieg bleibe nah. Die Angst der Menschen sei spürbar.
> 
> Das russische Verteidigungsministerium hatte als Reaktion auf ukrainische "Abweichungen auf russisches Gebiet" eine Ausweitung der Raketenangriffe auf Kiew angekündigt. Die russischen Behörden hatten ukrainische Truppen am Donnerstag Luftangriffe auf Wohngebäude in einer russischen Grenzregion zur Ukraine vorgeworfen. Dabei seien sieben Menschen verletzt worden. Etwa 100 Wohngebäude im Dorf Klimowo in der Region Bryansk seien beschädigt worden. Nach Angaben des Verteidigungsministeriums in Moskau schossen russische Truppen in der ukrainischen Region Tschernihiw einen Helikopter der Ukraine vom Typ Mi-8 ab, der an dem Angriff in der Region Bryansk beteiligt gewesen sein soll. Die Behörden in der Grenzregion Belgorod meldeten am Donnerstag ebenfalls Beschuss aus der Ukraine.



und



> Das russische Militär meldet, das Stahlwerk "Iljitsch" in der schwer umkämpften ukrainischen Hafenmetropole Mariupol unter seine Kontrolle gebracht zu haben. Das Werk sei "durch Angriffe der russischen Streitkräfte und Einheiten der Donezker Volksrepublik vollständig von ukrainischen Nationalisten befreit" worden,, sagte der Sprecher des Verteidigungsministeriums in Moskau, Igor Konaschenkow.
> 
> Von ukrainischer Seite gab es dafür keine Bestätigung. Der Kommandeur der ukrainischen 36. Marineinfanteriebrigade, Serhij Wolyna, beschrieb in der Zeitung "Ukrainskaja Prawda" die Lage in der Stadt allerdings als "kritisch". Mariupol könne nur durch eine schnelle Militäroperation zur Beendigung der russischen Blockade oder durch eine politische Lösung gerettet werden, meinte er. Bekannt ist, dass der Großteil der ukrainischen Kräfte unter Führung des wegen seiner rechtsextremen Vergangenheit kritisierten Asow-Regiments sich im Stahlwerk Asow-Stahl verschanzt hat.


Quelle: Krieg gegen die Ukraine


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2022)

Warum wird hier eigentlich alle Nasen lang der Unfug hervorgeholt und dann seitenlang darauf rumgeritten sowie feucht-fröhlich damit rumgespammt, dass ein sorgenfreier begrenzter Atomkrieg möglich sei, wenn man nur "Mini"-Atombomben einsetzt? Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass man bis jetzt immer haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt ist, dass es bei den Kämpfen zu schwerwiegenden Schäden an ukrainischen Kernkraftwerken gekommen ist und in dessen Folge zum Austritt von Radioaktivität. Denn kein Atomkraftwerk (und die zum Betrieb notwendige Infrastruktur) wurde für militärische Konflikte konzipiert.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2022)

Russland: Zehntausende IT-Fachkräfte verlassen Land
					

Russland verliert nach einem Bericht der »New York Times« Zehntausende Softwarespezialisten, Programmierer und IT-Fachkräfte. Wegen des Ukrainekriegs wandern sie in andere Länder aus.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Jetzt schon rund 70000 IT Kräfte weg bis zu 100000 weitere sollen folgen. Das dürfte Russland für längere Zeit richtig weh tun.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

Es ist möglich, dass ein Mini Atomkrieg nicht eskaliert wenn er beginnt. Aber ein Sieg wird das für niemanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist möglich, dass ein Mini Atomkrieg nicht eskaliert wenn er beginnt. Aber ein Sieg wird das für niemanden.


sehe ich nicht so.

meiner meinung nach würde es dann definitiv zu einer eskalation kommen. damit meine ich nicht zwangsläufig eine nukleare eskalation hin zum dritten weltkrieg und der auslöschung eines großteils der des äquators nördlich lebenden menschen.
es würden aber reaktionen stattfinden. mindestens würde die ukraine noch sehr viel stärker auf die westliche gemeinschaft einwirken nun einzugreifen, manche im westen würden auch genau das wollen und vielleicht sogar im alleingang wagen. die usa würde sich sehr sehr deutlich an russland wenden und ziemlich sicher deutlicher als je in der geschichte mit atomaren vergeltungsschlägen drohen, bei uns würden die tornados in bereitschaft gesetzt werden sehr schnell die amerikanischen atomwaffen einsetzen zu können usw.. vermutlich würden sich dann selbst die chinesen ein stück weit von russland entfernen, denn von denen kann man halten was man will, einen nuklearen krieg wollen die auch nicht.

lange rede, kurzer sinn, damit würde russland/putin endgültig zu weit gehen. das würde russland meiner meinung nach endgültig und absolut isolieren in der welt (da möchte ich nicht abschätzen inwieweit das dann wiederum dazu führen könnte, dass nicht "nur" kleine taktische atomwaffen eingesetzt werden, sondern dann einfach alles was sie haben)


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so.


Deine Begründung sagt aber, dass du das ähnlich siehst wie ich.
Eskalation meint hier umfangreicher Atomkrieg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Begründung sagt aber, dass du das ähnlich siehst wie ich.
> Eskalation meint hier umfangreicher Atomkrieg.


nö, du meinst mit eskalation, dass es zu einem atomaren krieg kommt. das wäre die äußerste und endgültige eskalation, aber bis dahin wäre es selbst dann noch ein gewisser weg, den man definitiv (in bezug auf das bisherige) als eskalation bezeichnen müsste.


----------



## Sparanus (15. April 2022)

Okay du willst weiter an mir vorbei reden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay du willst weiter an mir vorbei reden.


nein. für dich bedeutet in dem fall eskalation = atomkrieg

für mich nicht. für mich kann es auch eskalieren, ohne dass der westen darauf ebenfalls mit nuklearen waffen reagiert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eskalation meint hier umfangreicher Atomkrieg.


das war deine aussage und genau das sehe ich nicht so.

wir haben offenbar schlicht eine andere definition von eskalation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der erst im Nachhinein mitbekommen hat, dass das Sprachrohr des Kremls dauerhafter Unterdrückung und Umerziehungslager für Ukrainer sowie explizit die Auslöschung von deren Kultur fordert? (Also all das, was Biden angeblich zu Unrecht vorgeworfen hat)









						Russische Nachrichtenagentur: Aufruf zum Völkermord in der Ukraine veröffentlicht
					

Die russische Nachrichtenagentur Ria Novosti hat einen Gastkommentar veröffentlicht, der zur „Entnazifizierung“ der Ukraine aufruft. Die Mehrheit der Menschen in der Ukraine seien zu Nazis geworden, gegen die man vorgehen müsse. Unterstützer der Regierung sollten vernichtet und die Bevölkerung...




					www.rnd.de
				








RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie soll er das wieder gutmachen, wenn er erst kürzlich die Fehleinschätzungen eingestanden hat?
> Er wollte doch jetzt die Ukraine besuchen.



Ich weiß nicht. Was ist hilfreicher, wofür sich ein Politiker so einsetzen könnte:
- tatsächliche Lieferung leichter Waffen
- keine Blockade der Lieferung schwerer Waffen
- keine Verhinderung weiterreichender Handelsembargos
- Organisation internationaler Unterstützung für die Untersuchung von Kriegsverbrechen
- sowie deren Ahndung
- Shake Hands und in Anspruchnahme von Arbeitszeit, die ein Präsident im Krieg nicht übrig hat
?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin hat vorallem proklamiert die Russen in der Ostukraine zu schützen/retten vor angeblichen ukrainischen Nazis



Nope. Er hat die gesamte Ukraine als Brudervolk bezeichnet und in den Fällen, wo er sich auf russischstämmige Ukrainer beschränkt hat, keine zusätzlichen territorialen Einschränkungen genannt und die gesamte Nordukraine, aber auch große Teile der Küste sind zu erheblichen Teilen russisch geprägt. Gerade Odessa hat eine sehr große Community und das weiß man in Russland auch, schließlich hatte die Stadt größere Bedeutung in der eigenen politischen Geschichte.



> Er wird auch nicht aufhören dort, auch wenns Monate geht denn mit leeren Händen kann er nicht zurück.



Eben. ER kann nicht aufhören und solange Russland nicht aufhört, kann es keinen frieden gibt. Also muss jemand anders als Putin für Russland aufhören.



> Okay, deffiniere in dem Fall willkürlich.



"Ohne äußeren Anlass". Und somit auch ohne Möglichkeit für den Rest der Welt, derartige Anlässe zu vermeiden und sich dadurch Sicherheit zu erkaufen. Die Ukraine hat keinerlei Aggression gegenüber Russland gezeigt, lediglich totale Anbiederung verweigert, und wurde dafür teilbesetzt und in einen Krieg gestürzt, in deinem Szenario wird sie zusätzlich mit Atomwaffen verwüstet.
Dieses Schicksaal könnte auch jeden anderen Staat ereilen, der gegenüber Putin "keinerlei Aggression zeigt" und sich nicht unterwirft. Unterwerfen will sich der Rest der Welt aber nicht und er will auch nicht damit rechnen, jederzeit willkürlich in die atomare Vernichtung getrieben zu werden.



> Aus Putins Sicht die er der Welt verkauft operiert er aus Verteidigersicht, also genau so wie das Statement als die deutsche Freiheit im Kunduz verteidigt wurde.



? Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich. Dem Einsatz der Bundeswehr am Hindukusch (den ich übrigens nie gut geheißen habe), ging ein militanter Angriff auf einen engen Verbündeten vom Hindukusch aus voraus und die Bundeswehr hat keine atomare Verwüstung, sondern sogar etwas bessere Infrastruktur als vorgefunden zurückgelassen. Zudem konnte man sich gegen ihre Anwesenheit offensichtlich wirkungsvoll verteidigen.



> Wie weit die USA mit ihren MiniAtombomben sind weiß ich nicht, so viel ich weiß wurden sie erst vor 2 Jahren in ihr Atomwaffenprogramm aufgenommen.



Dann bist du schlecht informiert. Je nachdem, wen man fragt, ist meist unterhalb 1-10 kt von "Mini-Nuke" die Rede. Die Standard-Freifallbombe der USA hat einen minimalen Yield von 0,3 kt. Von einer Wiedereinfuhr noch kleinerer Waffen wäre mit nichts bekannt, bis 0,011 kt kann man ohne die ganzen Nuklearscherereien mit konventionellen Waffen abdecken. Die alten min. 0,01 kt Sprengköpfe aus den 60ern und 70ern sollten aber noch in größerer Zahl eingelagert sein, falls man die gleiche Power mal in "tragbar" braucht.



> Da verstehst du mich grundlegend falsch. Putins Propaganda beinhalten Botschaften, wir sollten sie lesen um auf mögliche nächste Schritte reaktionsfähig zu sein. Man muss schließlich wissen was als nächstes passiert.



Putins Propaganda will aber keine Schritte kommunizieren, sondern Stimmungen wecken. Wer Putins Propaganda glaubt, glaubt auch, dass 200000 Mann an der ukrainischen Grenze nur Manöver abhalten. Viel Spaß, wenn man dann darauf "reaktionsfähig" ist.
Es gibt nur zwei Aspekte an russischer Propaganda, die für uns interessant sind:
1. Welche Erwartungshaltung ruft sie (wie nachhaltig) in der russischen Bevölkerung hervor? Darüber definiert Putin letztlich selbst seinen politischen Handlungsspielraum
2. Welche Schwächen kommuniziert sie zur russischen Armee? Normalerweise gar keine, aber wenn selbst da was durchkommt, dann ist das die ultimative Bestätigung fragwürdiger strategische Bilanzen, die man sonst aus unsicheren urkrainischen Quellen ableiten muss. Der Umkehrschluss gilt aber nicht: Wenn Russland berichtet "wir ziehen uns aus militärischen Gründen im Norden zurück und stoßen im Osten vor", dann widerspricht der Teil mit dem Rückzug ihrem eigenen Bias und ist anzunehmen. Der zweite Teil könnte alles mögliche von einer Finte über einen Plan oder eine Hoffnung bis zu bloßer Bevölkerungsmanipulation sein.



> Aber by the way erste Diplomatenregel schlecht hin: Willst du einen Feind besiegen, musst du ihn erst zu schätzen lernen.



Krieg fängt da an, wo Diplomatie aufhört. Hat ein Krieg angefangen? Eben. Da sollte man seinen Feind zwar auch respektieren, aber hinsichtlich seiner militärischen Fähigkeiten (hier liefern die Russen und die Ukrainer ja gerade ein wunderbares Beispiel ab, was passiert, wenn man seinen Gegner nicht richtig einschätzt).
Was man von seiner Person hält, ist im Krieg egal. 




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht



Und wenn du das nicht weißt, solltest du wohl aufhören, aus dieser Furcht bestimmte Handlungsforderungen abzuleiten, oder?




Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit einem Einsatz von Atombomben werden rote Linien überschritten



Aber nicht zwingend die roten Linien, hinter denen ein nuklearer Gegenschlag wartet. Die ersten drei aktiven militärischen Eskalationsstufen auf NATO-Seite dürfte die Aufnahme von Kampfhandlungen gegen russische Militäreinheiten in den exklusiven Kontrollzonen der europäischen Staaten (also 200 Meilenzone + Luftraum darüber), dann auch außerhalb und in Transitkorridoren (=> Kaliningrad...) und schließlich auch gegen militärische Versorgungs-/nicht-Kampfeinheiten in diesen Regionen sein, bevor auch nur ein (konventioneller) Schuss in Richtung russisches Territorium abgegeben wird. Aber bislang haben wir nicht einmal die passiven Optionen zur Verstärkung von Stationierungen innerhalb Europas näherungsweise ausgenutzt.

Leider. Da hätten viel klarere Signale schon lange vor dem Einmarsch kommen müssen. Vielleicht hatte das selbigen sogar verhindert, aber stattdessen ließ man Putin gewähren und der hat schon immer jede Gelegenheit ausgenutzt, die er zu sehen glaubte.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was folgt wäre Vergeltung, aber wohl kaum ein Armageddon oder ?



Es gibt keinen "begrenzten Nuklearkrieg". Wenn eine Seite Zustand "X" als Anlass für den Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen ausreichend ansieht, dann wird sie den Zustand "X + wir haben gerade einen nuklearen Vergeltungsschlag" als ausreichend für den massiven Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen ansehen. Es gibt nur drei Stufen atomarer Konflikte:
1. Man lässt den Scheiß
2. Eine Seite lässt den Scheiß nicht, hält die Auswirkungen aber so klein, dass die andere Seite nur mit mehr konventionellen Waffen reagiert. Wenn die noch konventionell agierende Seite sich bereits in einer massiv besseren Position befindet (auch nach Abzug der nuklearen Schäden), als vor dem Krieg, kann so ggf. auch ein Waffenstillstand herbeigeführt werden. Bislang steht die Ukraine aber nicht vor Moskau.
3. Armageddon (respektive "alles was geht". Bei z.B. Nordkorea gegen Israel wäre es natürlich ganz das Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation -wenn man einer Menschheit, die sowas hervorbringt, überhaupt das Prädikat "zivilisiert" anheften möchte, aber bei Russland vs. NATO schon)

Ausnahmen sind nur durch disruptive Ereignisse möglich, wenn z.B. bei sich hochschaukelnden Schlag-Gegenschlagwellen Teile des Militärs einfach die Ausführung solcher Befehle verweigern. Man sollte sich aber nicht darauf verlasssen, dass ein russischer Soldat zum dritten Mal die Welt rettet.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. ER kann nicht aufhören und solange Russland nicht aufhört, kann es keinen frieden gibt. Also muss jemand anders als Putin für Russland aufhören.


Und wer soll das sein? Dafür müsste Putin entweder abgesetzt, gestürzt oder ermordet werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2022)

Hatten wir schon Anfang der Woche...


----------



## Optiki (15. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der erst im Nachhinein mitbekommen hat, dass das Sprachrohr des Kremls dauerhafter Unterdrückung und Umerziehungslager für Ukrainer sowie explizit die Auslöschung von deren Kultur fordert? (Also all das, was Biden angeblich zu Unrecht vorgeworfen hat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Link hatten wir auch schon und am Ende ist doch auch egal, was sie zugeben. Sie zeigen im Fernsehen doch auch ihre Hetzer, die sagen es müsse jetzt der Krieg ausgerufen werden, weil das Schiff versenkt wurde. Das läuft bei denen im öffentlichen Fernsehen und alle können zuschauen. Während der Westen damit beschäftig ist die Aussage der Russen journalistisch zu veröffentlichen und sich beispielsweise ein Kachelmann auf Twitter als Aufklärer hinstellen kann, es hätte doch gar keinen Wind gegeben.

Die Russen  wachsen seit Jahren mit ihrer Gehirnwäsche auf und kennen nur die schlechte Zeit, als sie zwar Freiheiten des Kapitalismus hatten, jedoch wirtschaftlich total am Boden waren, da damals die Sowjetunion das zeitliche gesegnet hatte. Sie haben als starkes Russland Napoleon zurückgeschlagen und im zweiten Weltkrieg, haben sie die Nazis geschlagen und das arme Europa gerettet. Die schlechten Seiten der Sowjetunion werden gerne vergessen und mit Putin ging es ja auch nur bergauf.

Das dann die Ukrainer, welche gerne dem Westen folgen wollen und noch gleichzeitig einen Personenkult um Bandera haben, macht sie endgültig zum Feind der Russen, vor allem wenn sie der Nato betreten sollten.

Zu was diese Gehirnwäschen führt, hat man sehr schön Bucha gesehen. Wo sie die vermeidlichen Nazis gesucht haben und eine Säuberung vorgenommen haben.

Das ist alles auch schön an der Thematik Denkmäler zu sehen, die Russen sind aktuell wirklich extrem sauer, weil so viele Denkmäler der Soviet Union in den osteuropäischen Ländern zerstört werden.

Ein weitere Beispiel ist aktuell ein Video, von einem alten Ehepaar in der Ukraine. Diese halten zwei Soldaten für Russen und die Frau kommt mit der Sowjet Flagge an und dann nimmt der Soldat die Flagge, wirft sie auf den Boden und gibt ihr Essen, er tritt dann auf die Flagge und sagt Slava ukraini . Die Oma wird dann sauer und lässt das Essen fallen und sagt, ihre Vorfahren hätten damals für diese Flagge und ihre Freiheit gegen die Nazis gekämpft. Dieses Video wurde tausendfach von pro russischen Kanälen verbreitet und die Soldaten wurden als Monster hingestellt und die Oma als Bild mit der Sowjet Flagge haben jetzt einige als Avatar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er hat die gesamte Ukraine als Brudervolk bezeichnet und in den Fällen, wo er sich auf russischstämmige Ukrainer beschränkt hat, keine zusätzlichen territorialen Einschränkungen genannt und die gesamte Nordukraine, aber auch große Teile der Küste sind zu erheblichen Teilen russisch geprägt. Gerade Odessa hat eine sehr große Community und das weiß man in Russland auch, schließlich hatte die Stadt größere Bedeutung in der eigenen politischen Geschichte.


Die ganze Ukraine ist eine Gefahr für die Russen, also will er eine Entmilitarisierung und eigentlich eine Puppenregierung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben. ER kann nicht aufhören und solange Russland nicht aufhört, kann es keinen frieden gibt. Also muss jemand anders als Putin für Russland aufhören.


Umso mehr ich mir diese ganze Gebilde des russischen Staats anschaue, umso weniger habe ich die Hoffnung darauf.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat keinerlei Aggression gegenüber Russland gezeigt, lediglich totale Anbiederung verweigert, und wurde dafür teilbesetzt und in einen Krieg gestürzt, in deinem Szenario wird sie zusätzlich mit Atomwaffen verwüstet.


In den Augen der Russen haben sie es schon, s_ie "haben deren Sprache verboten, sie haben 13000 Frauen und Kinder getötet und in Odessa wurden einfach über 40 Leute lebendig verbrannt. "_

"Aktuell betreiben sie Angriffe auf dem Land der Russen und die vermeidlich unabhängigen Regierungen , obwohl es ja keinen Krieg gibt. "





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmUbt1Cg_JU:438

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Westen ist sich einige, von den Ukrainern ging definitiv keine höhere Aggression als von Russen aus. Der Rest der Welt sieht die USA und sein Verbündetet als keinen bessere Partei oder heißt einfach China.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putins Propaganda will aber keine Schritte kommunizieren, sondern Stimmungen wecken. Wer Putins Propaganda glaubt, glaubt auch, dass 200000 Mann an der ukrainischen Grenze nur Manöver abhalten. Viel Spaß, wenn man dann darauf "reaktionsfähig" ist.


Seine Aussage ist auch quatsch, sie wussten das die Russen irgendwann zuschlagen werden und wenn dann plötzlich  so viele Einheiten dort eine Übung machen, dann ist es erst recht klar. Warum haben wohl die Natostaaten, die letzten Jahre die ukrainische Armee permanent ausgebildet. Zum Glück hat Putin jahrelang immer versucht die Führung des Militärs dumm zu halten und deswegen ist da massiv Geld abhanden gekommen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Welche Erwartungshaltung ruft sie (wie nachhaltig) in der russischen Bevölkerung hervor? Darüber definiert Putin letztlich selbst seinen politischen Handlungsspielraum


Sie muss in dieses von mir genannten Bild passen, der Westen ist schlecht, wir sind Verteidiger, unsere Brüdervölker müssen geschützt werden , Nazis besiegt werden usw.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Welche Schwächen kommuniziert sie zur russischen Armee?


Die Russen setzten vor allem auch auf Übertreibung und auch auf Verwirrung/Ablenkung.
Die Russen haben direkt am Anfang des Angriffes behauptet, sie hätten alle Flugzeuge zerstört, mittlerweile steht in fasten jedem aktuellen Bericht, sie hätte mind. 2 Stück zerstört. Ebenfalls behaupten sie lieber erstmal, sie hätten ihr eigenes Schiff aus Dummheit zerstört. Gleichzeitig betreiben sie auch massive Bot Farmen auf sozialen Medien um Gegenargumente zu streuen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Krieg fängt da an, wo Diplomatie aufhört. Hat ein Krieg angefangen? Eben. Da sollte man seinen Feind zwar auch respektieren, aber hinsichtlich seiner militärischen Fähigkeiten (hier liefern die Russen und die Ukrainer ja gerade ein wunderbares Beispiel ab, was passiert, wenn man seinen Gegner nicht richtig einschätzt).
> Was man von seiner Person hält, ist im Krieg egal.


Wenn es jetzt wirklich soweit ist, dass Russland den Krieg erklärt, werden nochmal ganze andere Dinge relevant. Neben neuen Möglichkeiten der Mobilisierung (unabhängig von der Qualität), sollte dann auch das Verteidigungsbündnis der Russen  zum tragen kommen und dann sind die ganzen ex Soviet Länder mit Diktator im Spiel, die sich bis jetzt geweigert haben, eigene Soldaten zu schicken.


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> _haben deren Sprache verboten,_


Nein. Haben Sie nicht. Und ich habe keine Lust, dass der Eiertanz darum schon wieder losgeht.



Optiki schrieb:


> _ sie haben 13000 Frauen und Kinder getötet_


Behauptet wer?



Optiki schrieb:


> Aktuell betreiben sie Angriffe auf dem Land der Russen und die vermeidlich unabhängigen Regierungen , obwohl es ja keinen Krieg gibt.


Hä?


----------



## Optiki (15. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein. Haben Sie nicht. Und ich habe keine Lust, dass der Eiertanz darum schon wieder losgeht.
> Behauptet wer?
> Hä?


Ich wusste, ich hätte es lieber in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen oder eine Klammer dahinter. 

Warum habe ich das wohl extra in einer anderen Farbe geschrieben  und kursiv, oder kommt das bei manchen Browser nicht an?

Das soll die Aussagen der pro russischen Seite darstellen, diese Aussagen liest man immer wieder, sogar in dem Video werden schon wieder diese falschen Zahlen geannt.


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> in Odessa wurden einfach über 40 Leute lebendig verbrannt.


War nicht gut. War ein Verbrechen. Ursache dafür war aber das gut einen Monat vorher Stattgefundene. 



> _Bewaffnete Kräfte einer so genannten pro-russischen Volksmiliz hatten mit verdeckter russischer Unterstützung[4] in einer Reihe von Städten dieser zu knapp 40 Prozent russischsprachigen Region seit April 2014 viele Verwaltungsgebäude besetzt. (Siehe Hauptartikel: Krieg in der Ukraine seit 2014) Sie hatten auch die beiden Volksrepubliken ausgerufen und ihre Führung bestimmt.[5]
> 
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Referendum_im_Osten_der_Ukraine_2014_



Für die Eskalation hat schon damals Russland gesorgt. Und wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann sind das Tote, die auf das Konto des Kremls gehen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich wusste, ich hätte es lieber in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen oder eine Klammer dahinter.


Wenn du es schon wusstest....


----------



## behemoth85 (16. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nope. Er hat die gesamte Ukraine als Brudervolk bezeichnet und in den Fällen, wo er sich auf russischstämmige Ukrainer beschränkt hat, keine zusätzlichen territorialen Einschränkungen genannt und die gesamte Nordukraine, aber auch große Teile der Küste sind zu erheblichen Teilen russisch geprägt. Gerade Odessa hat eine sehr große Community und das weiß man in Russland auch, schließlich hatte die Stadt größere Bedeutung in der eigenen politischen Geschichte.


Mit der Ernennung zwei neuer Republiken in der Ostukraine einen Tag vor dem Einmarsch, schaffte Putin klare Tatsachen. Die Ostukraine ist das Minimalziel. Nach dem missglückten Versuch der Einschüchterung und folgenden Blitzkriegs, weiß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Mensch ob Putin davon abgerückt ist aus der Ukraine einen Vasallenstaat zu machen oder nicht. Gestern las ich dass massive Bombardierungen aus der Luft nach dem 9. Mai befehligt werden könnten, als ob wenn er die Ukraine nicht mehr an Russland binden kann, er sie dann dem Erdboden gleich macht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Ohne äußeren Anlass". Und somit auch ohne Möglichkeit für den Rest der Welt, derartige Anlässe zu vermeiden und sich dadurch Sicherheit zu erkaufen. Die Ukraine hat keinerlei Aggression gegenüber Russland gezeigt, lediglich totale Anbiederung verweigert, und wurde dafür teilbesetzt und in einen Krieg gestürzt, in deinem Szenario wird sie zusätzlich mit Atomwaffen verwüstet.


Seit wann brauchen die Russen einen Anlass ? Lawrow wiederholt den Hirnschrott den sie als russische Sicht der Dinge verkaufen, in jede Kammera die sich bietet, und es scheint ihnen ziemlich Wurscht dass Rang-höchste Politiker aus ganzer Welt den Saal verlassen weil ihnen schlecht wird bei dem Lügencoctail. Folgen interessieren den Kreml anscheinend nicht, die ziehen einfach durch.

Als Anlass nehmen sie noch höhere Verluste oder eine drohende Niederlage, was sie dann als Angriff zu nahe an ihrer Landesgrenze verstehen. Mehr Anlass braucht der Russe nicht, etwas was man unbedingt einkalkulieren sollte statt durch schöne Worte zu kaschieren..



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses Schicksaal könnte auch jeden anderen Staat ereilen, der gegenüber Putin "keinerlei Aggression zeigt" und sich nicht unterwirft. Unterwerfen will sich der Rest der Welt aber nicht und er will auch nicht damit rechnen, jederzeit willkürlich in die atomare Vernichtung getrieben zu werden.


Diese Herleitung hinkt gewaltig und kaschiert das Risiko einer MiniNuke im Ukrianekrieg ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt in keinster Weise.

Und das Schicksal könnte eben nicht jeden anderen Staat der Welt sondern wenn schon dann jeden ehem. GUS Staat betreffen, der in der Interessenssphäre Russlands liegt und sich erfolgreich emanzipiert so wie die Ukraine im Moment.

Die Warscheinlichkeit eines Atomangriffs auf Japan zB mit der Ukraine zu vergleichen, ist, naja... 0. Auch in Zukunft, dazu reicht es zu wissen welche strategische Wichtigkeit die Insel für die USA hat. Aber auch sonst wäre kein anderer Staat der Welt in unmittelbarer Gefahr denn die Ukraine ist eine sehr spezielle Situation.

Ums zu verstehen muss man kappieren warum die Russen übhaupt dort sind, wer denkt es wäre (nur) aus Boshaftigkeit der sollte sich ein neues Hobby suchen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn du das nicht weißt, solltest du wohl aufhören, aus dieser Furcht bestimmte Handlungsforderungen abzuleiten, oder?


Hmm, im Umkehrschluss sollte ich also so wie du einfach ne Rosabrille anziehen die es mir erleichtert darauf zu vertrauen dass alles ja schon gut wird.

Falls es dir bereits aufgefallen sein sollte, wir befinden uns mitlerweile in einem Stellverteter Krieg mit einer Atommacht die nahe ihrer Landesgrenze militärisch versagen könnte, und das ist leider nicht iwo in Afrika sondern gleich hier um die Ecke.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich mit all dem ausdrücken will: Auch "Miniatombomben" sind extrem verheerend und löschen ggf. eine mittelgroße Stadt aus. Wenn Putin wirklich sowas anordnet dann Gnade uns Gott.


Das Problem ist ja nicht nur die totale Zerstörung, sondern auch die langfristige radioaktive Strahlung ... 

Gott wird uns nicht helfen,
jetzt schlägt die Stunde des Widerstands.
Irgendwie muß der Geisteskranke im Kreml gestoppt werden!!


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

NTV:



> *+++ 07:37 Tolstoi-Urenkel: "Unsere nationale Ideologie ist Krieg" +++*
> Der russische Duma-Abgeordnete Pjotr Tolstoi stimmt die Russen auf Kriegsverluste ein. "Alle müssen erkennen, dass die Mobilisierung und ein globaler Krieg ums Überleben, um die Vernichtung aller Feinde, bevorstehen. Jemand wird seinen Job, sein Geschäft verlieren, jemand wird das Leben seiner Verwandten verlieren", so der Urenkel des Schriftstellers Leo Tolstoi, dessen Roman "Krieg und Frieden" zu den Klassikern der Weltliteratur zählt. "Unsere nationale Ideologie ist Krieg."


----------



## Tekkla (16. April 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gestern las ich dass massive Bombardierungen aus der Luft nach dem 9. Mai befehligt werden könnten,


Ich las gestern, das Putin auch ader Blitz beim Kacken treffen könnte. Ist jetzt etwas vulgär hat aber ungefähr die gleiche inhaltliche Bedeutungsschwere. Letztendlich ist alles aber auch nichts möglich.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Warscheinlichkeit eines Atomangriffs auf Japan zB mit der Ukraine zu vergleichen, ist, naja... 0


Erstens haben beide keinen Freidensvertrag und zweitens schwelt der Streit um ein paar kleine Inselchen direkt vor Japans Küste seit einiger Zeit deutlich stärker.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Falls es dir bereits aufgefallen sein sollte, wir befinden uns mitlerweile in einem Stellverteter Krieg mit einer Atommacht die nahe ihrer Landesgrenze militärisch versagen könnte,


Und dennoch bleiben Menschen in einer gewissen Weise rational. Du unterstellst, dass in irgendeiner gearteten Form der "Russe" - hüte dich vor Menschen, die Völker im Singular nennen! - in einem infernalen letzten Akt wie blind mit Atomwaffen um sich schmeißt. Ich halte das für theoretisch möglich, aber genauso theoretisch ist die Blitz-beim-Kacke-These. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> NTV:


Auf NTV wie T-Online kommt jede Menge Katastrophen-"Journalismus". Solche Worte gab es schon teils Jahre vor der jetzigen Situation. Es zeigt aber sehr gut, welches Land das eigentlich nationalistische Regime ist. Und es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass kranker Nationalismus zu einer Gefahr für das Leben von Hunderttausenden oder gar Millionen wird. Das wirklich Dumme dabei ist allerdings, dass man den Kranken nur schwer therapieren kann.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Auf NTV wie T-Online kommt jede Menge Katastrophen-"Journalismus". Solche Worte gab es schon teils Jahre vor der jetzigen Situation. Es zeigt aber sehr gut, welches Land eigentlich das eigentlich nationalistische Regime ist. Und es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass kranker Nationalismus mal wieder zu einer Gefahr für das Leben von Hunderttausenden oder gar Millionen wird. Das wirklich Dumme dabei ist allerdings, dass man den Kranken nur schwer therapieren kann.


Was glaubst du warum ich es gepostet habe?
Im Grunde genommen wollen es die meisten ja nicht wahr haben.
Ich habe davor übrigens schon 2008 und insbesondere 2014 intensiv gewarnt und wurde selbst in meiner eigenen Partei als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet (Ortsverein und Landespartei), von SPD, Linken und Teilen der Grünen gar nicht zu reden, mittlerweile gehen mir alle aus dem Weg, das witzige ist, "ich werde gerade teilweise dafür bestraft (mit Nichtachtung), weil ich recht behalten habe und die Weltbilder reihenweise zusammengefallen sind".


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Das Putin kein Pazifist ist war mir auch schon lange klar.
Aber das er soweit geht und die komplette Ukraine überfällt, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Putin kein Pazifist ist war mir auch schon lange klar.
> Aber das er soweit geht und die komplette Ukraine überfällt, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.


Wer hat schon damit gerechnet? Keiner hat eine Glaskugel, wenn ich sie hätte, hätte ich schon zig mal den Jackpot geknackt und würde in der Südsee mit meinem Segelboot den lieben Mann einen guten Tag sein lassen!

Ich habe aber schon 2006/2007 gesagt, das wir nicht ewig Kumbaya haben werden und das es unverntwortlich ist, die BW dermaßen zu kastrieren und den Zivilschutz praktisch auf null zu fahren. Dann hat man auch noch die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft, ohne auch nur über ein verpflichtendes Dienstjahr zu diskutieren und die BW in eine Interventions Armee verwandelt, komplett auf Kosten der Landesverteidiggung und zu Zeiten der Krim Krise und des Donbass Krieges hat man Teile der deutschen Gas und Ölwirtschaft an Russland verkauft, aber nach Kuka dann den dicken Max gegenüber China makiert (was ja teilweise richtig ist und war), aber eben ziemlich lächerlich, wenn man sich die Sache mit Russland betrachtet.
Im Grunde genommen muss man sich mehr als schämen, ich habe es schon mit der WM 1998 unter Berti Vogts vergleichen, da ist man auch nur mit gesenkten Haupt durch die Gegend gelaufen.
Das die Ukrainer teilweise sauer sind kann ich mehr als verstehen und das Teile der SPD immer noch auf dem hohen Ross sitzen (Mützenich, Stegner und auch der Kanzler) wird jetzt mittlerweile richtig peinlich!


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Die Amis haben schon immer auf die Erfüllung des 2% Rüstungsziels hingewiesen. Welches Deutschland nicht immer eingehalten hat. Sie haben sich damit schwer getan. Jetzt gucken sich alle um und wundern sich das ihre Pazifisten-Traumblase zerplatzt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welches Deutschland nicht immer eingehalten hat.


Deutschland hat es NIE eingehalten, seit dem wir uns verpflichtet haben, dümpelten wir zwischen 1,2 bis 1,5% herum.

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung, als Willy Brandt und Egon Bahr ihre Ostpolitik oder Entspannungpolitik gemacht haben, hat Deutschland 3,1% seines BIP jedes Jahr in die Bundeswehr investiert, gemäß nach Helmut Schmidt, wenn man Verhandeln will, muss man auch ein entsprechendes Blatt in der Hand haben.
Daran kann man schon sehen das zwischen einem Helmut Schmidt (ehemals Leutnant der Wehrmacht) und einem Rolf Mützenich ganze Galaxien liegen!


----------



## behemoth85 (16. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du unterstellst, dass in irgendeiner gearteten Form der "Russe" - hüte dich vor Menschen, die Völker im Singular nennen! - in einem infernalen letzten Akt wie blind mit Atomwaffen um sich schmeißt. Ich halte das für theoretisch möglich, aber genauso theoretisch ist die Blitz-beim-Kacke-These.


Nicht nur ich, jeder mit gesunden Menschenverstand und genug Kenntnis weiß dass ein bedrängtes Russland eine große Gefahr wird.

Vom blind um sich werfen war auch nie die Rede, aber tolle Kack-Thesen die du da hast..


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Erinnerung, als Willy Brandt und Egon Bahr ihre Ostpolitik oder Entspannungpolitik gemacht haben, hat Deutschland 3,1% seines BIP jedes Jahr in die Bundeswehr investiert,


Wie hoch war denn damals das BIP im Vergleich zu heute?


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch war denn damals das BIP im Vergleich zu heute?


???
Wieviel höher war denn die Kaufkraft?
Es ist doch völlig egal, Deutschland war auch zu der Zeit Nr.3 oder Nr.4 der Welt und auf was es ankommt ist die Relation.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber schon 2006/2007 gesagt, das wir nicht ewig Kumbaya haben werden und das es unverntwortlich ist, die BW dermaßen zu kastrieren und den Zivilschutz praktisch auf null zu fahren.


Naja das ist aber auch der Wehrwille in der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ???
> Wieviel höher war denn die Kaufkraft?
> Es ist doch völlig egal, Deutschland war auch zu der Zeit Nr.3 oder Nr.4 der Welt und auf was es ankommt ist die Relation.


Ich will nur ausdrücken, dass es im Grunde genommen völlig egal ist, ob man 1,5 oder 5% des BIP in die Rüstung steckt, wenn das Geld nicht sinnvoll ausgegeben wird.
Wohin verschwinden derzeit die 50 Milliarden, die reingesteckt werden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. April 2022)

Britische Spezialeinheiten kehren nach Kiew zurück
					

Seit der russischen Annexion der Krim bilden britische Truppen die ukrainische Armee aus. Mit Kriegsbeginn im Februar ziehen sie sich aus Sorge vor einer Eskalation allerdings zurück. Inzwischen erhalten ukrainische Rekruten wieder Unterstützung einer der ältesten, besten Spezialeinheiten der Welt.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

> Der Vorstandsvorsitzende von Clearview AI, Hoan Ton-That, sagte gegenüber der Zeitung, dass mehr als 340 Beamte in fünf ukrainischen Regierungsbehörden jetzt kostenlos mit ihrem Programm Gesichtserkennungssuchen durchführen können. Mitarbeiter würden zudem wöchentliche Schulungen mit ukrainischen Polizei- und Militärbeamten durchführen. Das Unternehmen habe der Ukraine laut Ton-That seine Dienste im vergangenen Monat erstmals angeboten, nachdem Russland behauptet hatte, gefangene Soldaten seien Schauspieler oder Betrüger.
> 
> Die Gesichtserkennungssoftware wird dem Bericht zufolge nicht nur bei toten Soldaten genutzt. An Grenzposten sei Clearview AI ebenfalls im Einsatz, um mögliche russische Saboteure zu erkennen. Zudem würde die Gesichtserkennung auch bei Sicherheitsaufnahmen angewendet. So lassen sich demnach Soldaten identifizieren, die für Kriegsverbrechen und Plünderungen verantwortlich sind.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukraine identifiziert tote Russen mit umstrittener KI


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja das ist aber auch der Wehrwille in der Bevölkerung.


Na ja der Bevölkerung wurde von morgens bis abends erzählt, das wir nur von Freunden umgeben sind und solche profanen Dinge nicht mehr brauchen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will nur ausdrücken, dass es im Grunde genommen völlig egal ist, ob man 1,5 oder 5% des BIP in die Rüstung steckt, wenn das Geld nicht sinnvoll ausgegeben wird.
> Wohin verschwinden derzeit die 50 Milliarden, die reingesteckt werden?


Das ändert 0,0 etwas daran, das wir im Vergleich zu den 1970er und 1980er weit weniger als die Hälfte des gleichen "Wertes" in unsere Sicherheit investieren, und das ist nur bezogen auf die Bundeswehr.
Wenn man jetzt noch THW, Zivilschutz und BGS mit einrechnen würde, wäre die Rechnung noch wesentlich höher.





__





						Verteidigungsetat – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja der Bevölkerung wurde von morgens bis abends erzählt, das wir nur von Freunden umgeben sind und solche profanen Dinge nicht mehr brauchen.
> 
> Das ändert 0,0 etwas daran, das wir im Vergleich zu den 1970er und 1980er weit weniger als die Hälfte des gleichen "Wertes" in unsere Sicherheit investieren, und das ist nur bezogen auf die Bundeswehr.
> Wenn man jetzt noch THW, Zivilschutz und BGS mit einrechnen würde, wäre die Rechnung noch wesentlich höher.
> ...


Das mag zwar stimmen aber mehr Geld alleine löst die Probleme der BW nur bedingt. Aktuell ist das Wehretat der BRD eines der höchsten der Welt. Die BW spiegelt das aber meiner Ansicht nach null wieder. Ohne die Kosteneffizienz zu verbessern werden vermutlich auch höhere Ausgaben einfach verpuffen.
Es muss sich aber dringend was ändern, dass sollte den meisten klar geworden sein. Je nachdem wie der Ukrainekonflikt ausgeht wird eine starke BW benötigt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das mag zwar stimmen aber mehr Geld alleine löst die Probleme der BW nur bedingt. Aktuell ist das Wehretat der BRD eines der höchsten der Welt. Die BW spiegelt das aber meiner Ansicht nach null wieder. Ohne die Kosteneffizienz zu verbessern werden vermutlich auch höhere Ausgaben einfach verpuffen.


Das ist natürlich das eine, die Beschaffung.
Das andere ist, dass sich da etwas angestaut hat was jetzt einen fetten Batzen Geld auf einmal braucht.
Diese 100 Milliarden sind eigentlich nur ein Trick um über das Haushaltsjahr hinaus planen und beschaffen zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich das eine, die Beschaffung.
> Das andere ist, dass sich da etwas angestaut hat was jetzt einen fetten Batzen Geld auf einmal braucht.
> Diese 100 Milliarden sind eigentlich nur ein Trick um über das Haushaltsjahr hinaus planen und beschaffen zu können.


Bis jetzt ist 0,0 € mehr vorhanden.
In der Sonntagsrede von der Zeitenwende 27.02.2022 wurden 100 Milliarden Sondervermögen plus 2% des BIP schon ab diesem Jahr für den laufnden Haushalt angekündigt, bis jetzt stehen genau 50 Milliarden im Haushalt und kein einziger Cent mehr.
Selbst im Nachtachtragshaushalt steht bis jetzt rein gar nichts von den zusätzlichen Milliarden 21 Milliarden um das 2% Ziel zu erreichen, was ausdrücklich angekündigt wurde.
Bis jetzt ist alles nur heiße Luft! Und Mützenich und Konsorten sabotieren schon hinter den Kulissen wo sie nur können.


----------



## Poulton (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und den Zivilschutz praktisch auf null zu fahren


Vergleichbares sah und sieht man doch auch zu Genüge in anderen Bereichen:

Lebensmittelüberwachung - wurde die letzten Jahrzehnte fleißig zusammengestrichen, mit so skurrilen Blüten, dass Beschäftigte in dem Bereich mittlerweile nicht mal mehr regelmäßig eine Stuhlprobe abgeben müssen, um z.B. Dauerausscheider zu identifizieren.
Arbeitsschutzkontrollen - Auch ein großes Opfer des Rotstifts und die Wirkung zeigt sich vorallem in Bereichen wie Schlachthöfen, Bau und Speditionen.
Amtsärzte und alles was dazugehört - Corona hat schmerzlich offenbart, was das sparen und streichen daran für Wirkungen hat.
Katastrophenschutz


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

> Das russische Außenministerium hat ein Einreiseverbot für den britischen Premierminister Boris Johnson erlassen. Auch Außenministerin Liz Truss, Verteidigungsminister Ben Wallace und zehn weitere britische Politiker dürften nicht mehr nach Russland einreisen, teilt das Ministerium weiter mit. In Kürze würden weitere Personen auf die Liste gesetzt.
> 
> Hintergrund der Maßnahme sei "das beispiellose unfreundliche Vorgehen der britischen Regierung, insbesondere die Verhängung von Sanktionen gegen hochrangige russische Vertreter".


Quelle: Einreiseverbot für Johnson

Das ist aber auch ein Rüpel.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In der Sonntagsrede von der Zeitenwende 27.02.2022 wurden 100 Milliarden Sondervermögen plus 2% des BIP schon ab diesem Jahr für den laufnden Haushalt angekündigt


Das mit 100 Milliarden plus 2 Prozent wurde so verstanden wurde aber nicht so gemeint.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist alles nur heiße Luft! Und Mützenich und Konsorten sabotieren schon hinter den Kulissen wo sie nur können.


Merz sieht das Sondervermögen aber auch kritisch und ganz ehrlich wenn ein paar Abgeordnete der SPD quer schießen wird die Union das nutzen um der Ampel eins auszuwischen anstatt das auf den Weg zu bringen, hat man ja bei der Impfpflicht gesehen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Union und ihre Wähler dagegen waren, nein sie waren dafür und trotzdem hat man das ganze benutzt um die Ampel blöd dastehen zu lassen.
Kann man ja machen als Opposition, aber das absolut destruktiv.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Katastrophenschutz


Ist der Katastrophenschutz nicht auch beim THW mit angesiedelt oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?
Auf alle Fälle hast du mit deiner Aufzählug völlig recht!


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist der Katastrophenschutz nicht auch beim THW mit angesiedelt oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


KatS ist mehr als nur das THW...


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das mit 100 Milliarden plus 2 Prozent wurde so verstanden wurde aber nicht so gemeint.


Verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIk67l9Zp2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



17:30-18:30 glasklarer kann man es gar nicht sagen!
Es wurde so gemeint und es wird jetzt versucht auf Grund von Mützenich, Stegner, Kühnert und Konsorten zurück zu rudern


----------



## Optiki (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine identifiziert tote Russen mit umstrittener KI


Ist natürlich ein umstrittenes Thema, aber ich sehe da auch gute Punkte drin, wenn es den russischen Familien ordentlich mitgeteilt wird und sie vlt sogar einen Beweis bzw. Gewissheit bekommen.

Im Zuge der "Übungen" wurden wohl auch  ein paar Leute (Reservisten) in den Einsatz geschickt, die hätten noch gar nicht geschickt werden dürfen. Da wussten die Familien ja nicht einmal  bescheid, dass die überhaupt einem Risiko ausgesetzt wurden. Ebenfalls verweigern die Russen den Angehörigen, die Entschädigung bei Tod, wenn es keine Beweise über den Tod des Soldaten gibt.

Eine weiterer guter Punkt aus der Sicht der Ukraine ist, wenn sie wirklich die Angehörigen in den kleinen armen Städten erreichen, überlegen die sich vlt nochmal, ob sie ihre wenigen jungen Männern freiwillig dahin schicken bzw. ob die sich dort überhaupt verpflichten. Ist dann natürlich eine schwierige Entscheidung, zwischen einem Sold deutlich über dem üblichem Einkommen und gegenüber dem hohen Risiko, zukünftig ohne Söhne auskommen zu müssen. Dies kann man natürlich, dann wirklich psychologische Kriegsführung nennen.

Es schwebte zuletzt die Aussage im Raum, die Ukraine hätte aktuell über 7000 Leichen von russischen Soldaten in Kühltransportern, ich halte das jedoch für stark übertrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> In den Augen der Russen haben sie es schon, s_ie "haben deren Sprache verboten, sie haben 13000 Frauen und Kinder getötet und in Odessa wurden einfach über 40 Leute lebendig verbrannt. "_
> 
> "Aktuell betreiben sie Angriffe auf dem Land der Russen und die vermeidlich unabhängigen Regierungen , obwohl es ja keinen Krieg gibt. "



In dem Abschnitt meines Wortwechsels mit Behemoth ging es um Diplomatie/außenpoliisches Standing; genauer um die Frage was Russland Vorgehen über die Sicherheit anderer Staaten aussagt. Und das lässt sich knapp zusammenfassen als "was auch immer Putin der Ukraine antut, kann jederzeit jedem anderen Staat wiederfahren, der sich nicht aus Moskau fremdregieren lässt." Inkl. Atomwaffen, sollte es soweit kommen.

Innenpolitisch sieht die Sache anders aus, da hat Putins Propaganda der Ukraine einen Sonderstatus gegeben, der jetzt die Möglichkeiten der Regierung zur Kursänderung begrenzt. Aber auch dieser Zustand wurde eben willkürlich und ohne passende externe Anlässe geschaffen, das gleiche Muster könnte sich jederzeit für jede andere Nation wiederholen. Die einzige Möglichkeit, für den Rest der Welt sicher zu sein:
Kein Putin.



> Der Rest der Welt sieht die USA und sein Verbündetet als keinen bessere Partei oder heißt einfach China.



Die USA und ihre Verbündeten haben zwar auch ein Problem mit antikapitalistischen Regierungen, starten aber immerhin nicht persönlich einen Angriffskrieg. Erst recht keinen nuklearen. Aber selbst wenn man die durchaus bestehende Gefahr geheimdientlicher Anschläge, Aufrüstung Krimineller, Anstachelung von Nachbarstaaten oder Eskalation von Bürgerkriegen mit imperialistischen Angriffskriegen und versuchtem Völkermord gleichsetzen möchte: Dass man vor B) auch Angst hat, bedeutet nicht, dass man Freund des mindestens genauso gefährlichen A) ist.

Und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen haben die Staaten weltweit auch gar kein inneres Interesse, die USA zu triggern. Für Nordkorea, Iran und vielleicht noch Venezuela, Kuba und Vietnam ist ein willkürlich einmarschierender Putin vielleicht nur eine weitere Gefahr von einer Sorte, wie es sie ohnehin schon gibt. Aber für alle anderen ist Russland die einzige Bedrohung dieser Größenordnung.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn du es schon wusstest....



Er hat zitiert, was für mich auch zweifelsfrei an seiner Argumentation und der Formatierung erkennbar war, um die innenpolitische Situation in Russland darzustellen...




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mit der Ernennung zwei neuer Republiken in der Ostukraine einen Tag vor dem Einmarsch, schaffte Putin klare Tatsachen. Die Ostukraine ist das Minimalziel.



Selbst wenn er Donezk und Luhansk vollständig erobert, glaube ich nicht, dass er das den Russen als "Sieg" verkaufen und danach Frieden schließen kann. In der langjährigen Propaganda wurden die Seperatistengebiete ja bereits als eigenständige Akteure dargestellt und synonym mit den ukrainischen Oblasten verwendet. Es ging bei dem ""Spezialeinsatz"" nicht darum, ""Besatzungstruppen"" von beanspruchten Gebiet zu vertreiben (denn das hätte ja impliziert, dass die Separatisten Gebiete beanspruchen, in denen sie überhaupt nichts zu melden haben, weil die Bevölkerungsmehrheit ukrainisch ist), sondern immer nur darum, sie vor ""Eroberung"" durch die bösen ""Nazis"" zu schützen, in dem letztere komplett vernicht. Oder zumindest ihr Militär restlos schlägt.

Wenn man genau das aber eben nicht macht, sondern im Gegenteil Frieden mit ihnen schließt, dann ist das kein "Sieg", sondern Einknicken vor dem erklärten Feind. Daran ändert es auch nichts, wenn man die Grenze der kontrollierten Gebiete ein paar km nach Westen verschieben können sollte, weil man den russischen Zuschauern dann erst einmal erklären müsste, dass man zuvor ja nur eine winzige Ecke in Grenznähe kontrolliert hatte = "die Ukraine" eigentlich die ganze Zeit ukrainisch war und man da niemandem zur Hilfe gekommen ist, sondern einen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat. Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass die russischen Medien die vorübergehenden Gebietsgewinne der ersten Kriegswoche durchaus medial ausgeschlachtet haben. Die taktische Neugruppierung aka den offensichtlichen Rückzug in die jetzigen Positionen festzuschreiben würde also bereits das Versagen der eigenen Streitkräfte wiederspiegeln.

Meiner Meinung nach muss Putin mindestens den gesamten Osten bis an an den Dnejpr erobern, ehe er von einem "Sieg" sprechen kann und selbst für die Überführung eines sich lange hinziehenden Krieges in einen Waffenstillstand mit humanitärer Begründung ("Minsk 3") müsste die Hälfte diese Gebiets fest in russischer Hand sein und die Ukraine klare Zugeständnisse hinsichtlich Rüstung und Bündnispolitik machen. Alles, was unter diesem Anspruch zurückbleibt, ist eine Niederlage für Putin, die er nicht schönreden kann. Und von seiner jetzigen Position aus kann er nicht einmal einen Bruchteil dieses Niveaus fordern.



> Gestern las ich dass massive Bombardierungen aus der Luft nach dem 9. Mai befehligt werden könnten, als ob wenn er die Ukraine nicht mehr an Russland binden kann, er sie dann dem Erdboden gleich macht.



Befehlen kann er die jederzeit und die Bodenstreitkräfte praktizieren seit einigen Wochen verbrannte Erde: Was gar nicht oder nicht auf absehbare Zeit unter Kontrolle gebracht wird, wird vernichtet.

Ob und wann größere Luftschläge in der West und zentralen Ukraine folgen, muss sich zeigen. Ich sehe keinen konkreten Anlass bis zum 9.5. zu warten, denn Ergebnisse müsste man wenn denn bis dahin vorweisen, und vermisse Angriffe auf wichtige Infrastruktur seit bald einem Monat. Was auch immer die russische Armee von solchen Entscheidungen abhält - hoffen wir, dass es hält.

(Vielleicht ist die Luftverteidigung der Ukraine gegen hochfliegende Ziele doch schon deutlich besser, als wir wissen?)



> Seit wann brauchen die Russen einen Anlass ?



Genau das ist mein Punkt. BIS vor 7 Wochen brauchten die Russen konkrete, nachweisbare Aggressionen aus dem Zielgebiet, ehe sie einmarschiert sind. Keine angemessenen, keinen unzweifelhaften, teils sogar fingierte. Aber zumindest irgendwelche. Wer bei sich zu Hause nicht gerade eine gewählte kommunistische Regierung zu stürzen versuchte oder bereits russische Truppen unter UN-Mandat zur Absicherung alter Bürgerkriegsfrontlinien im Land hatte, der war keiner akuten Bedrohung ausgesetzt, sondern musste erst einmal von sich aus einen Fehler machen.
Seit 7 Wochen ist das anders. Jetzt konnten sich maximal noch Staaten sicher fühlen, die Russland zumindest lokal konventionell-militärisch überlegen sind. Was aufgrund der kontinentalen Ausrichtung der russischen Armee mit sehr eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten für globale Truppenbewegungen recht einfach ist.
Wenn Putin aber auch noch nuklear eskaliert, dann könnte sich nur noch sicher fühlen, wer einen funktionierenden Verteidigungsmechanismus gegen das komplette russische Atomarsenal hat. Denn das hat uneingeschränkte globale Reichweite und genug Feuerkraft um jeden einzelnen Staat dieser Welt zu pulverisieren, in den meisten Fällen sogar mehrere gleichzeitig. Aber so ein Verteidigungssystem hat niemand. (Israel und ggf. die USA hätten die nötige Technik, aber keine Stationierung oder auch nur Stationierungsmöglichkeit in nötigem Umfange.)



> Diese Herleitung hinkt gewaltig



Sehe ich anders, sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben. Und deine nicht-Argumentation trägt auch keine gegenteiligen Infos bei.



> Und das Schicksal könnte eben nicht jeden anderen Staat der Welt sondern wenn schon dann jeden ehem. GUS Staat betreffen, der in der Interessenssphäre Russlands liegt und sich erfolgreich emanzipiert so wie die Ukraine im Moment.



Die ehemalige GUS-Zugehörigkeit der Ukraine spielte im Vorfeld des Angriffskrieges keine Rolle und die erklärte Interessensphäre Russlands reicht in Europa mindestens bis an die Elbe, in Zentralasien bis an den indischen Ozean und umfasst mittlerweile große Teile Nordafrikas. Ohne dass es spezifische äußere Anlässe für die Aufstellung der russischen Ansprüche gab, Erweiterungen auf jeden beliebigen anderen Staat der Welt sind also jederzeit möglich. Möchte man wirklich vergangene Geschichte ausgraben, wären z.B. Kuba und Venezuela einschließlich Putins "ich hab Angst vor allem in 1500 km Umkreis"-Radius naheliegende Kandidaten. Oder "hat mal wirtschaftlich mit den USA zusammengerarbeitet".



> Die Warscheinlichkeit eines Atomangriffs auf Japan zB mit der Ukraine zu vergleichen, ist,...



...eine logische Folgerung aus dem Kurilenkonflikt. Jedenfalls dann, wenn "macht nicht alles, was Putin sagt" ein hinreichender Anlass für einen atomaren Angriffskrieg durch Russland ist, denn Japan macht da ganz bestimmt nicht, was Putin sagt.



> die Ukraine ist eine sehr spezielle Situation.



Die Ukraine war bis 2014 ein Staat wie jeder andere auch. Ihre "spezielle Situation" wurde von Russland gezielt herbeigeführt, aus einer willkürlichen Ausgangslage. Das kann man auch mit jedem anderen Staat der Welt machen und die bestehenden technischen Einschränkungen für konventionelle Militäroperationen auf angrenzende Nachbarn von zumindest Russland-Verbündeten gilt für die atomare Streitkräfte nicht. Die sind global präsent.



> Hmm, im Umkehrschluss sollte ich also so wie du einfach ne Rosabrille anziehen die es mir erleichtert darauf zu vertrauen dass alles ja schon gut wird.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man auf die Idee kommen könnte, ich würde eine Brille welcher Farbe auch immer tragen. Aber ich bin hier auch nicht Thema, Russlands Verhalten schon. Wenn du selbst der Meinung bist, darüber nichts zu Wissen, dann halte es halt mit Nuhr.




RyzA schrieb:


> Die Amis haben schon immer auf die Erfüllung des 2% Rüstungsziels hingewiesen. Welches Deutschland nicht immer eingehalten hat. Sie haben sich damit schwer getan. Jetzt gucken sich alle um und wundern sich das ihre Pazifisten-Traumblase zerplatzt ist.



Deutschland investiert in seine konventionelle Armee ähnlich viel, wie Russland. Dass das wegen der größeren Wirtschaftskraft Deutschland keine 2% ergibt, stimmt, hat aber wenig mit der fehlenden Kampfkraft der Bundeswehr zu tun. Von der ist zu erwarten, dass sie auch mit 10% wenig auf die Beine stellen würde.

Übrigens würde ich umgekehrt auch die Rüstungsausgaben der USA nicht überbewerten und schon gar nicht deren darauf aufbauende Forderungen akzeptieren bzw. wenn dann mit gleicher Münze heimzahlen. Also erstmal die Budgets aber auch Ausgaben für Küstenwache, Katastrophenschutz, Forschung an Luft- und Raumfahrt, anderen Verkehrsmitteln, Elektronik nebst Software, Kommunikation, Ozeanographie,... und sämtliche Subventionen für auch Rüstungsgüter herstellende Betriebe ins Budget des Verteidigungsministers verschieben. Dann ist der nämlich auch ganz schnell über 2%, ohne einen Cent mehr für die Streitkräfte auszugeben.

Aber dazu gibt es ja bestehende Extrathreads, das hat nur bedingt etwas mit der Ukraine zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 17:30-18:30 glasklarer kann man es gar nicht sagen!
> Es wurde so gemeint und es wird jetzt versucht auf Grund von Mützenich, Stegner, Kühnert und Konsorten zurück zu rudern


Doch kann man und wenn du mir nicht glaubst dann frag doch mal den Bundesfinanzminister was er am selben Abend noch dem ZDF gesagt hat, ab 3:30.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1498010791278166017

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich auch alleine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und 19:12 heißt es "bis 2024". also bitte nicht selektiv etwas herausnehmen und sich darüber aufregen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und 19:12 heißt es "bis 2024". also bitte nicht selektiv etwas herausnehmen und sich darüber aufregen.


Die 2024 beziehen sich auf die Natovereinbarung, von 2% sie mind. bis dhin zu erreichen, ich habe nichts selektiv herausgenommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die 2024 beziehen sich auf die Natovereinbarung, von 2% sie mind. bis dhin zu erreichen, ich habe nichts selektiv herausgenommen.


und wie @Sparanus mit dem video richtig angefügt hat,  gehören die 100 milliarden laut lindner mit zu dem 2%-ziel - sie werden also quasi angerechnet.

dass die 100 milliarden nicht gleich von heute auf morgen zur verfügen stehen und ausgegeben werden, sollte auch klar sein. da gerade mal 1 1/2 monate danach die regierung so zu kritisieren finde ich gelinde gesagt ziemlich fehl am platz und wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich habe nichts selektiv herausgenommen.


Nein du hast etwas falsch verstanden und das ist kein Vorwurf weil es nicht gut formuliert war.
Aber die Aussage von Linder stellt das klar und dein Vorwurf der Rolle rückwärts wird dadurch vollständig negiert.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Wie ich solche Headlines liebe: Kiew wieder unter Beschuss - Selenskyj: 3.000 tote Soldaten

Damit wird doch suggeriert das die Soldaten kürzlich durch Luftschläge getötet wurden.

Dann aber im Artikel:



> Nach seinen Angaben wurden in den ersten sieben Wochen Krieg 2.500 bis 3.000 ukrainische Soldaten getötet - die bislang höchsten Angaben zu Verlusten in den eigenen Reihen.


Wird  es relativiert. Haben die ÖR jetzt schon Bildlevel erreicht?

Es ist zwar  (trotzdem) schade um die Soldaten aber so kann man auch Panik schüren.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird es relativiert. Haben die ÖR jetzt schon Bildlevel erreicht?


Zusammenfassungen haben öfter solche Überschriften, suboptimal.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zusammenfassungen haben öfter solche Überschriften, suboptimal.


Dann hätte man ein anderes Zeichen als den Spiegelstrich verwenden müssen.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er Donezk und Luhansk vollständig erobert, glaube ich nicht, dass er das den Russen als "Sieg" verkaufen und danach Frieden schließen kann. In der langjährigen Propaganda wurden die Seperatistengebiete ja bereits als eigenständige Akteure dargestellt und synonym mit den ukrainischen Oblasten verwendet. Es ging bei dem ""Spezialeinsatz"" nicht darum, ""Besatzungstruppen"" von beanspruchten Gebiet zu vertreiben (denn das hätte ja impliziert, dass die Separatisten Gebiete beanspruchen, in denen sie überhaupt nichts zu melden haben, weil die Bevölkerungsmehrheit ukrainisch ist), sondern immer nur darum, sie vor ""Eroberung"" durch die bösen ""Nazis"" zu schützen, in dem letztere komplett vernicht. Oder zumindest ihr Militär restlos schlägt.


Putin erfand Vorwände um diesen Krieg zu beginnen der daheim nichteinmal als einer gilt, ebenso wird er Siege erfinden die keine sind. Bei einer Vergrößerung seines Reichs durch ukrainisches annektiertes Territorium wird die russische Propaganda kein Problem haben dies als medialen Gewinn über die Ukraine zu verkaufen, und eine Mehrheit der Russen wird das schlucken. Die Bombardements ukrainischer Städte werden als russische Lektion deklariert, und ein mögliches Absehen einer vollständigen Vernichtung oder Invasion der Ukraine, als russische Weitsicht und Friedenswille verkauft um diesen Krieg nicht zu einem größeren Konflikt ausarten zu lassen (eine Niederlage im Westen mit Schleifchen, ist dann keine Niederlage) Ungefähr so plump und einfach könnte eine Rechtfertigung des Kremls ggüber dem russischen Volk aussehen (was heisst übhaupt Rechtfertigung lol), so oder so braucht es dazu nicht viel gemessen an zB Anzahl russischen PKWs mit einem Z Symbol. Die Ukraine wurde dort 8 Jahre lang so demonisiert dass Hass sich weit verbreitet und gefruchtet hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss Putin mindestens den gesamten Osten bis an an den Dnejpr erobern, ehe er von einem "Sieg" sprechen kann und selbst für die Überführung eines sich lange hinziehenden Krieges in einen Waffenstillstand mit humanitärer Begründung ("Minsk 3") müsste die Hälfte diese Gebiets fest in russischer Hand sein und die Ukraine klare Zugeständnisse hinsichtlich Rüstung und Bündnispolitik machen. Alles, was unter diesem Anspruch zurückbleibt, ist eine Niederlage für Putin, die er nicht schönreden kann. Und von seiner jetzigen Position aus kann er nicht einmal einen Bruchteil dieses Niveaus fordern.


Und hoffentlich bleibt er auch in dieser schlechten Position. Allerdings ist es noch zu früh für uns die Sigerfahnen rauszuholen. Nur weil die Russen mit ihrer veraltetten 200.000 Mannarmee Kiew nicht auf die Knie zwangen bedeutet es ja nicht dass sie von ihren Plänen im Osten abrücken. Mehr oder weniger beginnt der echte Krieg erst jetzt mit der Großoffensive, und einer russischen Armee welche sich auf lange Monate mit Gefechten einstellt. Es wird sehr warscheinlich anders als bisher.

Andererseits ist Putins schlechte Position auch sehr schlecht für Kiew. Wieviel bleibt von ukrainsichen Städten abseits des Osten denn noch übrig nach Monaten unter russischen Bombardierungen ? Ich glaube auch dass er bis zu Dniepr vorstoßen will/muss, und dass er alles dran setzen wird und ohne dieses Ziel sein Militär nicht abrückt komme was wolle. Die perfide Kriegsführung wird vermutlich so aussehen dass bei ausbleibendem Erfolg, westl u zentrale ukrainische Städte tatsächlich dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden könnten, um Kiew in die Initiative zu zwingen auf russ Forderungen einzugehen, oder schlicht Putins kranke Rache ala wenn nicht ich dann niemand. Inwiefern die Russen das bewerkstelligen können hängt weitestgehend von unseren Waffenlieferungen ab. Aber, und das halte ich für wichtig, auch hier könnte ein kritischer Punkt erreicht werden, denn um so größer das Gemetzel, um so größer auch der interne Druck in unseren Reihen um keine Partei in diesem sinnlosen Krieg mehr zu beziehen. Das ist garnicht abwegig und wäre nicht zum ernsten mal, wir werden sehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob und wann größere Luftschläge in der West und zentralen Ukraine folgen, muss sich zeigen. Ich sehe keinen konkreten Anlass bis zum 9.5. zu warten, denn Ergebnisse müsste man wenn denn bis dahin vorweisen, und vermisse Angriffe auf wichtige Infrastruktur seit bald einem Monat. Was auch immer die russische Armee von solchen Entscheidungen abhält - hoffen wir, dass es hält.


Ich las dazu bereits zwei ausl. Artikel in den letzten zwei Tagen, es hänge jetzt vom Erfolg der russ Armee ab in den kommenden Wochen. Aber nach gesunder Logik was bleibt denn Putin anderes übrig ? Wir wissen dass er nicht aufhört also besinnt sich unser Spektrum seiner Möglichkeiten nicht auf das "ob" Putin weitere Schritte durchführt sondern "wie". Zu was die Russen fähig sind dürften mitlerweise auch die Geschichts-Unbelesenen mitbekommen haben. Einsicht Putins, ist so ausgeschlossen wie ein 6er im Lotto mit Superzahl. Eine Niederlage ist aus russ Sicht so absolut ausgeschlossen dass ich den Einsatz von startegischen Waffen als eine späte Option unter bestimmten Bedinungen, für sehr wohl warscheinlich halte und da bin ich bei weitem nicht alleine. Das ist eben Russland und nicht irgendein Bananistan. Und die Ukraine ist nicht Syrien, sondern wird vom Kreml als abtrünniges Gebiet aufgefasst wie damals Tschetschenien. Die Russen lassen das kathegorisch nicht zu weil ihre Politik ihnen nichteinmal eine Wahl erlaubt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Vielleicht ist die Luftverteidigung der Ukraine gegen hochfliegende Ziele doch schon deutlich besser, als wir wissen?)


Wenn sie es nicht ist, sollte sie an den runden Tisch und ich glaube das würde sie auch tuen (hoffe ich). Die Verteidigungslage ist ansonsten zu sinnlos. Auch die die kämpfen wollen sollten ab gewissen Punkt vor dem sinnlosen Sterben verschont werden. Ich meine die Ukraine ist im Wesentlichen allein und da darf die bedingslose Verteidigung nicht die einzige Option sein, aber unbedingt eine Karte zum Ausspielen bei Verhandlungen. Um so mehr Großstädte sich halten, um so besser die Position Kiews am runden Tisch. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass dieser Konflikt falls er doch diplomatisch gelöst werden könnte, warscheinlich komplett ohne den Westen als Anwalt gelöst werden würde den Putin mitlerweile wohl komplett aus seiner Einflusszone ausschließen wird. Ala sie hatten ihre Chance jetzt machen wir Frieden mit Waffen. Naja die Ukraine ist verdammt allein, bis zu welchem kritischen Punkt sollte sie denn dMn kämpfen ?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ehemalige GUS-Zugehörigkeit der Ukraine spielte im Vorfeld des Angriffskrieges keine Rolle und die erklärte Interessensphäre Russlands reicht in Europa mindestens bis an die Elbe, in Zentralasien bis an den indischen Ozean und umfasst mittlerweile große Teile Nordafrikas. Ohne dass es spezifische äußere Anlässe für die Aufstellung der russischen Ansprüche gab, Erweiterungen auf jeden beliebigen anderen Staat der Welt sind also jederzeit möglich. Möchte man wirklich vergangene Geschichte ausgraben, wären z.B. Kuba und Venezuela einschließlich Putins "ich hab Angst vor allem in 1500 km Umkreis"-Radius naheliegende Kandidaten. Oder "hat mal wirtschaftlich mit den USA zusammengerarbeitet".


My Gosh..
Die direkte russ Einflusszone geht keineswegs bis zur Elbe, nichtmal bis zu Oder, ja nichteinmal bis zur Weichsel. Das war einmal und kommt nicht mehr wieder.
Russland umspannt seine Nachbarn aus überwiegend wirtschaftl Gründen indem es ihre Entwicklung hämmt. Die Russen sind ein riesiges Reich und ihre Reichtümer liegen verstreut auseinander über Distanzen wo der halbe europ Kintinent reinpassen würde. Sie sehen wie andere Nachbarstaaten sie entwicklungstechnisch überholen und sie haben Schiss davor abgehängt zu werden und vorallem eine Kluft zum Westen zu haben die iwann zu groß ist. Hier geht es um Kohle, Money, Zukunft, einfach um verdammt Vieles was den Kreml dazu zwingt sich so zu agressiv zu verhalten. Der Puffer zwischen Russland und dem Rest der Welt (der westl und chin Bedrohung) ist wie ein Gürtel für sie, der dazu von ihnen unbedingt kontrolliert werden muss. Das ist überlebenswichtig und aller erste Doktrin im Denken der Kremler. Ihre Verteidigunspolitik ist essentiell für die Exystenz ihres Staates. Sie exystieren ausschließlich wegen der Gewaltausübung auf ihre Nachbarn bzw ist dies ein essentieller Faktor der Exystenz der russ Föderation. Stärke durch das Schwächen anderer, nur daraus ergibt sich die russische Stärke.

Die Ukraine hat vielerlei Bedeutung und es ist zwingends notwendig für Moskau sie im Gürtel Moskau-treuer, untergebender Staaten zu halten, ohne diese Russland nicht das Russland wäre was es heute ist.

An der Stelle wünsche allen frohe Ostern.

Slava Ukrainie !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (17. April 2022)

sehr schön!









						CNN: US-Waffen in der Ukraine eingetroffen
					

Kürzlich erst warnt Russland mehrere westliche Länder vor Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine. Die USA lässt dies offenbar unbeeindruckt. Einem Bericht zufolge liefern sie erneut Waffen und Munition an die Ukraine. Sie sollen vor allem einem Ziel dienen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2022)

> Die russische Armee hat ukrainischen Angaben zufolge Luftangriffe auf die heftig umkämpfte Hafenstadt Mariupol fortgesetzt. Das teilte der ukrainische Generalstab in seinem Lagebericht mit. Angriffe seien auch im Bereich des Hafens erfolgt, hieß es weiter. Russische Einheiten bereiteten sich zudem "vermutlich" auf eine Marineoperation zur Landung in Mariupol vor.
> 
> Moskau hatte gestern erklärt, dass die Stadt bereits praktisch unter Kontrolle russischer Einheiten stünde. Sie riefen die verbliebenen ukrainischen Kämpfer auf, sich bis zum Mittag zu ergeben.


Quelle: Kiew: Russland setzt Luftschläge gegen Mariupol fort

Die Stadt scheint verloren zu sein.


----------



## Tekkla (17. April 2022)

Irgendwann hat man halt alles zu klump geschossen und die Leute ausgehungert. Das ist nunmal der Zweck von Belagerungsringen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man die russischen Soldaten nach der Kapitulation die Stadt nicht weiter magdeburgisieren lässt.


----------



## Steamhammer (17. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> KatS ist mehr als nur das THW...


Das Problem ist ja nicht nur der zivile Katastrophenschutz....der gesamte Bereich wurde doch jahrelang kaputt gespart und/oder heruntergefahren bzw. privatisiert. z.B. die abschaffung der bestehenden Resevistenstrukturen inkl. de fakto das Ausschließen der RAGn Schießsport von der Nutzung militärischer Liegenschaften/Schießständen etc. 
Wenn man noch die mediale Reakion der letzten jahre auf das Ausheben von Heimatschutzverbänden in Polen,Litauen,Estland etc. betrachtet, braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern, dass die Lage bei uns so desolat ist! 
Während z.B.  Litauen erlaubt erwerb vollautomatischer Waffen 
,gibt es bei uns nur mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen - als ob beispielsweise große Magazine in der Hand ziviler Nutzer eine Bedrohung der Sicherheit in der BRD währen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. April 2022)

Sobald der Erwerb von Waffen für Privatleute so wie in den USA ist, laufen hier einige Leute Sturm, die das partout nicht wollen.


----------



## Steamhammer (17. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sobald der Erwerb von Waffen für Privatleute so wie in den USA ist, laufen hier einige Leute Sturm, die das partout nicht wollen.


Davon redet hier kein Mensch und das wird auch nicht kommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat man halt alles zu klump geschossen und die Leute ausgehungert. Das ist nunmal der Zweck von Belagerungsringen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass man die russischen Soldaten nach der Kapitulation die Stadt nicht weiter magdeburgisieren lässt.



Sieht leider so aus, als würden sie das. Schon vor rund einer Woche waren die ukrainischen Truppen aus den meisten Stadteilen vertrieben, seit einigen Tagen ist ihr Aktionsradius auf wenige oder gar nur auf einen Industriekomplex beschränkt und sie haben keine schweren Waffen, um deutlich über diesen hinaus zu feuern. Dass heißt wenigstens 90-95% der Stadt ist voll unter russischer Kontrolle, aber trotzdem gibt es keine Versorgung der Zivilbevölkerung, sondern weitere Bombardements.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2022)

> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat angesichts des befürchteten russischen Großangriffs im Osten des Landes harte Gegenwehr angekündigt. "Wir werden unser Territorium nicht aufgeben", sagte Selenskyj dem US-Nachrichtensender CNN. Die Schlacht in der Region Donbass könne den Verlauf des gesamten Krieges beeinflussen. Die Ukraine müsse sich daher behaupten.
> 
> Selensjyj sagte, es sei wichtig, wenn möglich einen Dialog mit Russland zu finden. Nach den Gräueltaten gegen Zivilisten im Kiewer Vorort Butscha und anderen Orten sei das aber schwierig. "Unsere Gesellschaft will nicht, dass wir die Gespräche fortsetzen. Das ist eine große Tragödie." Zugleich forderte er vom Westen so schnell wie möglich weitere militärische Ausrüstung.


Quelle: Selenskyj kündigt harte Gegenwehr im Osten an

Nur Mariupol hat man viel zu früh aufgegeben.


----------



## Don-71 (18. April 2022)

Ließ der Kapitän die „Moskwa“ im Stich? Experten analysieren Aufnahmen vor Untergang
					

Der Untergang der ´Moskwa´ wird in Russland als Unfall bezeichnet. Doch nun sind Fotos aufgetaucht, die das brennende und schwer beschädigte Schiff zeigen. Ein Schifffahrts-Experte und Kapitän erklärt, was an Bord abgelaufen sein muss - und warum der Befehlshaber die ´Moskwa´ vielleicht zu früh...




					www.focus.de
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNbnSz6yu0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es sieht so aus, dass das authentisch ist und damit ist auch sehr klar, das der Zossen von Raketen getroffen wurde, wie man Mittschiffs unschwer sehen kann. Die Raketen sind direkt auf die "Hitze"  der Abgase losgegangen. Schon wieder bringen die "Ukrainer" etwas fertig was ihnen so keiner zugetraut hat.


----------



## Tekkla (18. April 2022)

Ist der Vogelmann weg, oder bin ich nur von ihm blockiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist der Vogelmann weg, oder bin ich nur von ihm blockiert?


es wurden "nur" alle betreffenden beiträge gelöscht. 









						Moskaus Bürgermeister sieht 200.000 Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr
					

Viele ausländische Firmen haben ihre Geschäfte in Russland eingestellt. Moskaus Bürgermeister sieht 200.000 Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr. Notenbankchefin Nabiullina warnt, die Wirtschaft könne nicht ewig von Reserven leben, sondern müsse sich neu aufstellen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Optiki (18. April 2022)

> The General Staff reports that it sees the signs of the beginning of a major #Russian offensive on the Eastern front. The skies are also busy with Russian aircraft, some of them strategic bombers. It's coming.



Es könnte sein, dass der große Push heute beginnt. 






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516088032180506638

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass der große Push heute beginnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die ukraine braucht dringend waffen.

hoffentlich können sie die vermutlich geplante Einkesselung abwehren.


----------



## Optiki (18. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> hoffentlich können sie die vermutlich geplante Einkesselung abwehren.


Ich hoffe doch, sie haben mit der Nato ordentlich Strategien aufgestellt und das ein funktionierendes Kommunikationsnetz aufgebaut wurde. 

Ansonsten sind sie wohl zumindest mit Launcher ganz gut aufgestellt, jedoch frage mich, was sie  gegen Bomber machen sollen und die MiGs fliegen auch sehr tief und schnell, zumindest was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat, aber da weiß ich gar nicht ob die überhaupt so angreifen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. April 2022)

Quelle FAZ

18:40 Uhr


> *Russland hat nach Angaben des ukrainischen Generalstabs mit der erwarteten Großoffensive im Osten des Nachbarlands begonnen.* „Es werden Anzeichen des Beginns der Offensive in der Östlichen Operationszone festgestellt“, teilte der Generalstab am Montagabend in Kiew mit. Hervorgehoben wurden dabei die Gebiete Charkiw und Donezk. Von Isjum im Gebiet Charkiw aus werden demnach Vorstöße in Richtung Barwinkowe und Slowjansk im Donezker Gebiet erwartet.
> 
> *Auch der Gouverneur des Gebiets Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, sprach von russischen Angriffen.* „Gerade ist die Kontrolle über die Stadt Kreminna verloren gegangen. Es finden Straßenkämpfe statt.“ Es sei keine Evakuierung der Kleinstadt mehr möglich. „Jede Stunde verschlechtert sich die Situation.“ In Kreminna sollen von 18.000 Einwohnern vor dem Krieg noch etwa 4000 ausharren. Schwere Kämpfe gebe es auch um die Städte Rubischne und Popasna.
> 
> Der ukrainische Präsidentenberater Olexij Arestowytsch hatte zuvor schon über *russische Vorstöße in Richtung Huljajpole im Gebiet Saporischschja* im Südosten informiert. Rund 10.000 russische Soldaten sollen dabei im Einsatz sein. Der russische Angriffskrieg auf das Nachbarland dauert schon seit mehr als sieben Wochen.



19:23 Uhr


> *Die USA wollen das ukrainische Militär im Umgang mit Haubitzen ausbilden. *Das Training solle in den kommenden Tagen beginnen und außerhalb der Ukraine stattfinden, sagte ein hoher Vertreter des US-Verteidigungsministeriums am Montag. Es handele sich dabei um ein „Train-the-Trainer-Programm“, bei dem ukrainische Ausbilder von den USA angelernt würden. Der Pentagon-Vertreter wollte keine weiteren Details nennen und machte keine Angaben dazu, wo das Training stattfinden werde.
> 
> Die USA hatten in der vergangenen Woche neue Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine angekündigt – darunter 18 Feldhaubitzen vom Typ 155mm mit 40 000 Artilleriegeschossen. *Man schaue außerdem, ob auch für andere Waffen ein Training notwendig sei,* sagte der Pentagon-Vertreter weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> hoffentlich können sie die vermutlich geplante Einkesselung abwehren.


Stell dir das mit den einkesseln nicht so einfach vor, sieht man ja an Mariupol wie lange die Russen da brauchen und das ganze als großer Kessel? Naja


----------



## Don-71 (18. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stell dir das mit den einkesseln nicht so einfach vor, sieht man ja an Mariupol wie lange die Russen da brauchen und das ganze als großer Kessel? Naja


Das kann man aber so nicht wirklich vergleichen, da es jetzt eher um eine Einkesselung im "freien Raum" geht.
Nichts desto trotz müssen auch hier die Russen in Städte um die Straßen- und Schienenverbindungen abzuschneiden und der Schlamm wird ihnen zu schaffen machen. Aber das ist jetzt taktisch schon sehr anders zu der Einkesselung einer (Groß)Stadt, ich hoffe die Ukrainer haben ihre Flanken gut ausgebaut und stabilisiert, frontal wird es für die Russen sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber so nicht wirklich vergleichen, da es jetzt eher um eine Einkesselung im "freien Raum" geht.


Da sind mehrere Großstädte u.a. Charkow steht auf der Liste der Russen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das ist jetzt taktisch schon sehr anders zu der Einkesselung einer (Groß)Stadt, ich hoffe die Ukrainer haben ihre Flanken gut ausgebaut und stabilisiert, frontal wird es für die Russen sehr schwierig werden


Don, diese Ebene nennt man Operativ.

Die Russen sind mMn. nicht in der Lage einen so großen Kessel zu bilden, also zumindest nicht besonders "dicht".
Ein wirklich starres verteidigen ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, also nicht generell weil das hält die LOC (Logistik) für die Russen kurz. Man kann auch die Angriffskeile eindringen lassen und sie dann abschneiden, wir kennen ja die Logistikprobleme der Russen.
Deswegen sollte uns ein tiefes eindringen auch nicht erschrecken.

Lustig, um Charkow sieht es aus wie Anfang 1943.
Denken wir mal an Manstein und die Rochade von Charkow.


----------



## Don-71 (18. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da sind mehrere Großstädte u.a. Charkow steht auf der Liste der Russen.
> 
> Don, diese Ebene nennt man Operativ.
> 
> ...


Ja ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht, ob sie die gleiche Taktik anwenden sollten, "das Schlagen aus der Nachhand".
Meine vorherige Erklärung bezog sich eher darauf, das sie sich nicht einfach aus Südosten und Nordosten überennen lassen und dann bei Dnipro die Klappe zufällt. Die Keile frontal kommen zu lassen wird wohl durchaus richtig sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur Mariupol hat man viel zu früh aufgegeben.



Mariupol wurde zu einem Zeitpunkt eingekesselt, als die Vormarsch auf Kiev gerade eben so gestoppt und die auf Odessa und Charkiw noch am laufen waren. Damals hatte man nicht die nötigen Ressourcen, um irgendwas für Mariupol zu tun. Und seitdem müsste einen Frontalangriff auf das Zentrum der russischen Truppen starten und gewinnen, um irgendwas zu erreichen. Auch dafür hat man nicht die nötigen Möglichkeiten. (Danke Scholz!)

Aufgegeben hat dagegen erstaunlicherweise noch niemand, obwohl es den Truppen echt nicht zu verübeln gewesen wäre, wenn sie schon vor Wochen einen heimlichen Abzug versucht hätten. Entweder das sind alles wahre Helden oder die Angst vor dem, was Russland mit Kriegsgefangenen machen könnte, ist enorm.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ließ der Kapitän die „Moskwa“ im Stich? Experten analysieren Aufnahmen vor Untergang
> 
> 
> Der Untergang der ´Moskwa´ wird in Russland als Unfall bezeichnet. Doch nun sind Fotos aufgetaucht, die das brennende und schwer beschädigte Schiff zeigen. Ein Schifffahrts-Experte und Kapitän erklärt, was an Bord abgelaufen sein muss - und warum der Befehlshaber die ´Moskwa´ vielleicht zu früh...
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine "Analyse?"
- "Wasser ist eingedrungen" weil das Schiff tief und schief im Wasser liegt? Hallo: Der Kahn steht lichterloh in Flammen. Wenn man auf einem Schiff zu löschen versucht, dann liegt das danach tiefer, auch ohne das Wasser durch ein Leck eindringt.
- "Löschen ohne geschulte Schiffsfeuerwehrleute ist Selbstmord"? Hat den tollen Zivilkapitän mal wer gefragt, was er über die Notfallausbildung bei der Marine weiß und was er denkt, wofür 4 Mann pro Meter Schiff dabei sind?
- Und dann das tolle Fazit, der Kahn wäre zu früh verlassen worden, obwohl es "Selbstmord" wäre, in dieser Situation etwas zu seiner Rettung zu tun 




Optiki schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind sie wohl zumindest mit Launcher ganz gut aufgestellt, jedoch frage mich, was sie  gegen Bomber machen sollen und die MiGs fliegen auch sehr tief und schnell, zumindest was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat, aber da weiß ich gar nicht ob die überhaupt so angreifen können.



Im Tiefflug sind die nicht so schnell, dass sie den ukranischen Waffensystemen zuverlässig entkommen könnten. Nicht umsonst haben die Russen taktische Luftangriffe massiv zurückgefahren. Offen ist (s.o.) die Frage, was die Ukraine gegen hochfliegende Bomber in der Hand hat. Die allgemeinen Berichte zeigen gar nichts auf, denn vom bestehenden Großgerät wurde viel in den ersten Kriegstagen zerstört und mit Ausnahme der einen S300-Stellung gibt es keine Berichte über Neulieferungen.

Trotzdem verzichtet die in Sachen Bombern extrem stark aufgestellte russische Luftwaffe auf deren Einsatz...


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine "Analyse?"
> - "Wasser ist eingedrungen" weil das Schiff tief und schief im Wasser liegt? Hallo: Der Kahn steht lichterloh in Flammen. Wenn man auf einem Schiff zu löschen versucht, dann liegt das danach tiefer, auch ohne das Wasser durch ein Leck eindringt.
> - "Löschen ohne geschulte Schiffsfeuerwehrleute ist Selbstmord"? Hat den tollen Zivilkapitän mal wer gefragt, was er über die Notfallausbildung bei der Marine weiß und was er denkt, wofür 4 Mann pro Meter Schiff dabei sind?
> - Und dann das tolle Fazit, der Kahn wäre zu früh verlassen worden, obwohl es "Selbstmord" wäre, in dieser Situation etwas zu seiner Rettung zu tun


Die Analyse ist wie du schreibst komplett für den Popo, mir ging es um das Foto, das ich für authentisch halte und das da offensichtlich Raketen direkt Mittschiffs eingschlagen sind, die anscheinend vom "wärmsten" Punkt des Schiffes "angezogen" wurden, direkt bei den Abgasanlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht, ob sie die gleiche Taktik anwenden sollten, "das Schlagen aus der Nachhand".


Über das "sollten" würde ich schweigen Don, wir haben nicht die Informationen um das zu beurteilen.

Außerdem: Damals hat man wirklich die Nazis vertrieben und nicht jemanden der die eigene Heimat verteidigt hat.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

> Präsident Wladimir Putin hat russische Soldaten geehrt, die in Butscha im Einsatz waren. Der Kremlchef würdigte die 64. Motorschützenbrigade am Montag in Moskau für besondere Verdienste, Heldentum und Tapferkeit, wie der Kreml mitteilte.
> 
> Die Bilder getöteter ukrainischer Zivilisten aus der Vorortgemeinde der Hauptstadt Kiew hatten Anfang des Monats rund um die Welt für Entsetzen gesorgt. Insgesamt wurden in Butscha mehr als 400 Leichen gefunden, teils mit auf den Rücken gebundenen Händen. Die Ukraine wirft den russischen Soldaten deshalb schwerste Kriegsverbrechen vor. Russland bestreitet, etwas mit den Gräueltaten zu tun zu haben. Inzwischen laufen internationale Ermittlungen.
> 
> Putin lobte nach Angaben des Kremls »versierte und entschlossene Handlungen« der Soldaten im Zuge der »militärischen Spezial-Operation«, wie der Krieg in Russland genannt wird. Sie hätten auf vorbildliche Weise Mut und hohe Professionalität gezeigt. Zudem wurde Putin mit den Worten zitiert: »Ich bin überzeugt, dass ihr Soldaten und Offiziere Gardisten seid, weiter dem Eid die Treue halten werdet, der Heimat mit Ehre dient und verlässlich die Sicherheit und das friedliche Leben unserer Bürger schützt.«


Quelle: Beginn der »Schlacht um den Donbass«, Todesopfer in Charkiw und Lwiw – das geschah in der Nacht

Das finde ich schon sehr perfide. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt die selben Soldaten gewesen sein müssen, welche die Gräueltaten verübt haben.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Moin zusammen,
hoffe, alle hier hatten ein frohes Osterfest.

Zum Untergang des russischen Kreuzers:
Habe mir das wenige Bildmaterial auch angeschaut.
Es sieht wohl tatsächlich so aus, als hätte zumindest ein Flugkörper mittschiffs knapp unter der Wasserlinie eingeschlagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir etwas schleierhaft vorkommt:
Jetzt hat das Schiff ja mehr oder weniger vollautomatische close-in Waffensysteme.
auf jeder Seite 2x 30 mm Gatlingkanonen, die genau gegen solche Raketen konzipiert worden sind und noch das Gecko-Kurzstreckenraketensystem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso in aller Welt funktionieren zwei gemäß den technischen Angaben vollautomatisierte Waffensysteme gegen einen darüber hinaus dem Abwehrsystem bekannten Flugkörper nicht??? 

Und wieso sinkt so ein riesiges Schiff in einer lächerlich ruhigen Pfütze von Ozean mit sicherlich dutzenden Hilfsschiffen in der Nähe innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit?

Die USS Cole vor ein paar Jahren hatte ein visuell deutlich größeres Loch in die Seite gesprengt bekommen.
Mit einem ganzen Boot voll Sprengmunition und schwamm weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss auf russischer Seite ganz schön viel Sch.... gelaufen sein, damit es so weit kommen konnte.


----------



## Tekkla (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das finde ich schon sehr perfide. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt die selben Soldaten gewesen sein müssen, welche die Gräueltaten verübt haben.


Putin zeigt dem Westen halt den Stinkefinger. Aktuell kann der Westen aber auch nichts anderes tun als mit der Faust in der Tasche diesem Treiben zuzusehen.

Der Westen wird die putinschen Tatsachen jedenfalls niemals akzeptieren. Solange Putin und seine Truppe an der Macht sind, wird man das Land zu isolieren versuchen. Putin dagegen wird sich denken, dass wir Europäer wegen unseres Energiehungers spätestens nach dem kommenden Winter eh wieder angekrochen kommen. Wenn ersteinmal die Menschen in breiter Masse im Winter wieder frieren - oder Gott bewahre erfrieren - dann wird die westl. Zivilbevölkerung der weichen demokratischen Führung schon zeigen, wie es um ihre wahre moralische Größe bestellt ist. Ich vermute, dass es dann schnell mit der Solidarität vorbei sein wird. Und dann schlägt für Putin die Stunde der Rache.

Auch aus diesem Grund ist es mMn so immens wichtig, dass die Ukraine den Kampf nicht verliert und obendrein die Russen sogar zurückwerfen sollte. Das geht aber nicht mit ihren Mitteln alleine. Aus so vielen Blickwinkeln haben die Ukrainer damit Recht, wenn sie sagen, dass sie unsere Freiheit verteidigen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die USS Cole vor ein paar Jahren hatte ein visuell deutlich größeres Loch in die Seite gesprengt bekommen.
> Mit einem ganzen Boot voll Sprengmunition und schwamm weiter.


Kommt drauf an WO der Sprenkkopf detonierte. Bei der Cole wurde das Schiff von außen angesprengt. Bei Seezielflugkörpern ist man eigentlich soweit, dass das Geschoß die Hülle erst durchschlägt und dann im Inneren zur Explosion gebracht wird. Dazu kommt noch die Frage, ob und wie die Schiffssicherung durch die Detonation noch koordiniert werden konnte. Ich habe einige Jahre als Teiles des BAT meine Erfahrungen bei der Marine gemacht. Ohne die Koordination von der Brücke über Bordtelefon und/oder Funk wäre das deutlich komplizierter geworden.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Westen wird die putinschen Tatsachen jedenfalls niemals akzeptieren. Solange Putin und seine Truppe an der Macht sind, wird man das Land zu isolieren versuchen. Putin dagegen wird sich denken, dass wir Europäer wegen unseres Energiehungers spätestens nach dem kommenden Winter eh wieder angekrochen kommen. Wenn ersteinmal die Menschen in breiter Masse im Winter wieder frieren - oder Gott bewahre erfrieren - dann wird die westl. Zivilbevölkerung der weichen demokratischen Führung schon zeigen, wie es um ihre wahre moralische Größe bestellt ist. Ich vermute, dass es dann schnell mit der Solidarität vorbei sein wird. Und dann schlägt für Putin die Stunde der Rache.


Genau. Putin will Europa und den Westen destabilisieren.
Wenn wir nicht aufpassen dann schafft er das noch.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an WO der Sprenkkopf detonierte. Bei der Cole wurde das Schiff von außen angesprengt. Bei Seezielflugkörpern ist man eigentlich soweit, dass das Geschoß die Hülle erst durchschlägt und dann im Inneren zur Explosion gebracht wird.


Zweifellos ist das Geschoss mutmaßlich weiter innen dann explodiert.
Und zweifellos dürfte da ein sehr unangenehmes und starkes Feuer im Innern ausgebrochen sein.

Für den Untergang ist aber das Loch die entscheidende Größe.
MEINE Erwartungshaltung an einen fast 200 m langen großen Kreuzer wäre zumindest eine selbstschließende Schottautomatik, die das Volllaufen verhindern würde.
So ein Teil hat im Westen einen Warenwert von bestimmt 1 Mrd. US Dollar und hat in Relation für die Russen einen ähnlichen Wert. Von der Symbolbedeutung eines untergehenden Moskaus mal ganz abgesehen...


Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch die Frage, ob und wie die Schiffssicherung durch die Detonation noch koordiniert werden konnte. Ich habe einige Jahre als Teiles des BAT meine Erfahrungen bei der Marine gemacht. Ohne die Koordination von der Brücke über Bordtelefon und/oder Funk wäre das deutlich komplizierter geworden.


Das glaube ich dir gerne.
Dennoch sollte man ja von einer trainierten Mannschaft davon ausgehen können, dass wenn der Ort der Beschädigung lokalisiert ist, die eigentlich ganz genau wissen müssten, was zu tun wäre.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Ich glaube wenn sie das "Regiment Asow" in Mariupol vernichtet oder gefangen genommen haben, wird Putin das als großen Sieg gegen die ukrainischen "Nazis" verkaufen.
Die haben sich noch nicht ergeben... aber es wird nicht mehr lange dauern dann sind sie fertig.
Russland setzt dort wohl auch bunkenbrechende Bomben ein.
Aber das Schlimmste ist, das dort wohl noch 100000 Zivilisten in der Stadt sind.
Vorige Evakuierungsversuche sind immer wieder gescheitert.


----------



## Tekkla (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man ja von einer trainierten Mannschaft davon ausgehen können, dass wenn der Ort der Beschädigung lokalisiert ist, die eigentlich ganz genau wissen müssten, was zu tun wäre.


Kommt ganz darauf an wie gut die Offiziere und auch PUOs (oder wie die bei den Russen heißen) sind. Bei den PUOs haste meist Leuite vom Fach, aber bei den Offizieren habe ich z.B. immer so meine Zweifel gehabt, ob die im Notfall in der Lage sind das zu Regeln. Habe es ja selber immer wieder erlebt. Die jeweiligen Abteilungen bekamen bei der Schiffssicherungsausbildung sehr oft Bestnoten und der Führungsstab von ausreichend über mangelhaft bis hin zu ungenügend.  Projeziert man die "Leistungen" der russichen Armee vor Kiew auf die Leistung der russischen Marine, dann gibt das kein gutes Bild.


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für den Untergang ist aber das Loch die entscheidende Größe.
> MEINE Erwartungshaltung an einen fast 200 m langen großen Kreuzer wäre zumindest eine selbstschließende Schottautomatik, die das Volllaufen verhindern würde.
> So ein Teil hat im Westen einen Warenwert von bestimmt 1 Mrd. US Dollar und hat in Relation für die Russen einen ähnlichen Wert. Von der Symbolbedeutung eines untergehenden Moskaus mal ganz abgesehen...


Ich glaube entscheidend ist neben den angesprochenen Punkten, ihre Pumpenkapazität und wieviel elektrische Energie, trotz des Treffers auch direkt in der Abgasanlage, noch produziert werden konnte.
Du kannst ein Schiff eben nur löschen mit entsprechend starken Pumpen und bei Wassereinbruch sind neben Schotten, eben auch Pumpenkapazität gefragt, um das Schiff stabil und über Waser zu halten.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube entscheidend ist neben den angesprochenen Punkten, ihre Pumpenkapazität und wieviel elektrische Energie, trotz des Treffers auch direkt in der Abgasanlage, noch produziert werden konnte.
> Du kannst ein Schiff eben nur löschen mit entsprechend starken Pumpen und bei Wassereinbruch sind neben Schotten, eben auch Pumpenkapazität gefragt, um das Schiff stabil und über Waser zu halten.


Bin ich bei dir.
Bin ja jetzt kein Schiffsbauexperte, aber bei uns auf dem Bau haben wir nahezu unkaputtbare Tauchpumpen, z. B. so was:


			http://vogelpumpen.at/vogdata/doc/DE/BIBO_10-td-de.pdf
		


Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass so ein wichtiges Kriegsschiff vollautomatische Pumpen mit gesicherten Stromkreisläufen und Notstromaggregaten oder auch USVs hat, um einen Wassereinbruch einzudämmen.
Men Erwartungshaltung wäre, dass viel mächtigere und widerstandfähigere Pumpen fest installiert sind, als wir im schnöden Baugeschäft täglich anwenden...

Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass so ein Kriegsschiff irgendwann mal einen Treffer abbekommt.
Wenn nur ein oder zwei Raketen genügen, um solch einen Kreuzer zu versenken, hätte man ihn erst gar nicht bauen sollen...


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass so ein wichtiges Kriegsschiff vollautomatische Pumpen mit gesicherten Stromkreisläufen und *Notstromaggregaten oder auch USVs *hat, um einen Wassereinbruch einzudämmen.


Das wäre mir nicht bekannt, der Strom hängt immer an der Maschinenanlage, was du da jetzt für E-Werke/Generatoren hast, welche direkt an der Gasturbine hängen oder noch andere die z.B. mit Diesel arbeiten ist je nach Schiff unterschiedlich. Klar sind da Stromnetze redundant, aber die Erzeugung eben nicht, wegen Abgasen, Ansaugung und Entlüftung.
Du kannst *in einem *Schiff nicht einfach "irgendwo" ein Notstromaggregat aufstellen (Ansaugung/Abgase? -> Lüftung) und eine USV dürfte alleine vom Gewicht her problematisch werden bei entsprechender Leistung und unter Wasser gesetzt nutzt die auch nichts. Ein Schiff steht und fällt mit dem Maschinenraum und dem Strom den es bei einer Haverie, Unfall oder hier Angriff noch erzeugen kann.
Ich darf mal an die Prince of Wales im WWII erinnern, ein Flugzeugtorpedo traf völlig unglücklich eine der vier Wellenhosen und führte automatisch zu einem massiven Wassereinbruch im Maschinenraum, was sie Stromlos machte und die Lenzpumpen ausfielen und das Schiff (immerhin 40000t) trotz einer eher kleinen Beschädigung relativ schnell kenterte und unterging, weil man einfach nicht dem plötzlichen Wassereinbruch im Maschinenraum Herr werden konnte.








						Versenkung der HMS Prince of Wales und HMS Repulse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

> Russische Truppen haben nach ukrainischen Angaben damit begonnen, die letzte große Bastion der verteidigenden Einheiten in Mariupol mit bunkerbrechenden Waffen zu beschießen. Der Kommandeur des ultranationalistischen Asow-Regiments der Nationalgarde, Denys Prokopenko, sagte in einer Videobotschaft, die Russen setzten die schweren Waffen ein, obwohl sie wüssten, dass auch viele Zivilisten Schutz in dem weitläufigen Gelände des Asow-Stahlwerks gesucht hätten. Russland schätzt, dass sich in dem Werksgelände 2500 ukrainische Soldaten und rund 400 ausländische Söldner verschanzt haben. Die Verteidiger haben ein russisches Ultimatum, sich zu ergeben, verstreichen lassen. In den Tunneln des Werks haben nach ukrainischen Angaben auch viele Zivilisten Schutz gesucht, da nach nunmehr fast siebenwöchiger Belagerung große Teile Mariupols in Trümmern liegen.


Quelle: Ukrainische Verteidiger: Mariupoler Stahlwerk unter schwerem Beschuss

Die letzte große Schlacht um Mariupol hat begonnen.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir nicht bekannt, der Strom hängt immer an der Maschinenanlage, was du da jetzt für E-Werke/Generatoren hast, welche direkt an der Gasturbine hängen oder noch andere die z.B. mit Diesel arbeiten ist je nach Schiff unterschiedlich. Klar sind da Stromnetze redundant, aber die Erzeugung eben nicht, wegen Abgasen, Ansaugung und Entlüftung.
> Du kannst *in einem *Schiff nicht einfach "irgendwo" ein Notstromaggregat aufstellen (Ansaugung/Abgase? -> Lüftung) und eine USV dürfte alleine vom Gewicht her problematisch werden bei entsprechender Leistung und unter Wasser gesetzt nutzt die auch nichts. Ein Schiff steht und fällt mit dem Maschinenraum und dem Strom den es bei einer Haverie, Unfall oder hier Angriff noch erzeugen kann.
> Ich darf mal an die Prince of Wales im WWII erinnern, ein Flugzeugtorpedo traf völlig unglücklich eine der vier Wellenhosen und führte automatisch zu einem massiven Wassereinbruch im Maschinenraum, was sie Stromlos machte und die Lenzpumpen ausfielen und das Schidff (immerhin 40000t) trotz einer eher kleinen Beschädigung relativ schnell kenterte und unterging, weil man einfach nicht dem plötzlichen Wassereinbruch im Maschinenraum Herr werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...
Wie oben erwähnt, bin ich kein Kriegsschiffexperte, sondern gehe jetzt mal vom normalen Menschenverstand und dem, was ich bisher so gesehen habe aus.
Ich hatte mal ne Besichtigung vor vielen Jahren auf der USS Midway in SanDiego und dort wurden uns auch Dieselnotstromaggregate in extra gepanzerten Räumen im Schiff gezeigt.
(Die hatten da mehrere Aggregate übers ganze Schiff verteilt.)
Für mich ist es also mit dieser einen Stichprobe "normal", dass jedes Kriegsschiff so was hat.
Und so ein Schiff geht ja nicht zwangsweise einfach unter, selbst wenn mehrere Schottabschnitte unter Wasser sind.
Da muss ganz schön viel auf ein Mal versagt haben.

Die von den Japsen versenkten Schiffe wurden vor über 80 Jahren gebaut.
Auch hier muss man doch davon ausgehen, dass die Sicherungstechnik im Laufe der Zeit besser geworden ist.

Edit:








						"Meduza" berichtet von mindestens 37 toten Matrosen
					

Journalisten unter anderem des Exilmediums "Meduza" decken auf, dass beim Untergang der "Moskwa" sehr wohl Matrosen sterben. Es sollen mindestens 37 sein, viele weitere gelten als vermisst. Angaben von Angehörigen bestätigen dies und zeugen von Wut - vor allem, da viele Matrosen...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Kernnachricht ist eigentlich, dass angeblich relativ viele Wehrdienstpflichtige wohl an Bord waren.

Ist das bescheuert:
Auf einem riesigen und überaus wertvollen Kreuzer im echten Einsatz müssen Wehrpflichtige ohne größere Erfahrung malochen.
Das konnte ja nix werden..


----------



## Steamhammer (19. April 2022)

Wie Tekkla schon schrob - angesprengt vs.von Rakete getroffen ...die ukrainische Neptun klatscht mit 900 Km/h und irgendwas um die 500 Kg Gesamtgewicht(ohne Booster) inkl. 150Kg Sprengladung ins Schiff - das der Pott danach noch so gut aussah ist ein Wunder - zumal im getroffenen Bereich auch die Zuführungen für die Raketenmagazine liegen dürften. Da schließen keine Schotten mehr und die Besatzung in dem Schiffsbereich ist Matsch. Lt Berichten wurden nur 50 Mann gerettet - und die Anzahl der von Russland via Twitter präsentierten Matrosen deckt diese Aussage. Der Rest dürfte als Verlust zu verbuchen sein.


----------



## Tekkla (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die letzte große Schlacht um Mariupol hat begonnen.


Das ist keine Schlacht. Das ist das zu klump Schießen und Ausradieren der letzten Verteidiger, die auf verlorenem Posten stehen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Auf einem riesigen und überaus wertvollen Kreuzer im echten Einsatz müssen Wehrpflichtige ohne größere Erfahrung malochen.


Die Aussage ist doch egal. Bis vor einigen Jahren war es ganz normal, dass die Gastenplätze auch bei der Deutschen Marine von Wehrpflichtigen besetzt waren. Das ist auch keine Hexenwerk. Egal ob Bordtechnik, Decksdienst oder OPZ'ler, in drei Monaten bekam man zu meiner Zeit das Rüstzeug für die spätere Verwendung an Bord. Erfahrung kam dann wie in jedem anderen Job über Zeit.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Wie Tekkla schon schrob - angesprengt vs.von Rakete getroffen ...die ukrainische Neptun klatscht mit 900 Km/h und irgendwas um die 500 Kg Gesamtgewicht(ohne Booster) inkl. 150Kg Sprengladung ins Schiff - das der Pott danach noch so gut aussah ist ein Wunder - zumal im getroffenen Bereich auch die Zuführungen für die Raketenmagazine liegen dürften. Da schließen keine Schotten mehr und die Besatzung in dem Schiffsbereich ist Matsch. Lt Berichten wurden nur 50 Mann gerettet - und die Anzahl der von Russland via Twitter präsentierten Matrosen deckt diese Aussage. Der Rest dürfte als Verlust zu verbuchen sein.


Man möge mich verbessern, aber: Meines Wissens können die Startbehälter der Wulkan-Raketen nicht nachgeladen werden.
Das sind so was ähnliches wie die Tomahawk Startbehälter auf NATO Schiffen, nur deutlich klobiger und Technikstand 1980.

Zweifellos sind solche Raketen gefährlich, hat man ja auch z. B. im Falklandkrieg gesehen, als Exocet Raketen britische Fregatten vernichtet hatten.
Aber wir reden hier nicht von schwach bewaffneten britischen Fregatten mit nahezu keinerlei Luftabwehr, sondern von einem riesigen, waffenstarrenden Kreuzer...

Dennoch + nochmal:
Der Kreuzer hatte zwei unabhängige vollautomatische Close-in Waffensysteme.
Auf dem Papier kann alleine das Gecko System 48 unterschiedliche Ziele gleichzeitig analysieren und zwei gleichzeitig bekämpfen (Raketen/Marschflugkörper angeblich mit 60% Trefferchance):








						9K33 Osa – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das AK-630 30 mm Geschütz scheint gar keine Bedienung, nur noch einen "Beobachter" zu haben.








						AK-630 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Da scheinen doch beide System versagt zu haben, oder?


Edit:
anderes Thema, Mariupol
Es hört sich für mich danach an, als könnten die Russen das Stahlwerk im Moment nicht knacken.
Denen läuft die Zeit davon, schätze ich...

*+++ 15:10 Moskau verkündet einseitige Feuerpause in Mariupol +++*
Die russischen Streitkräfte verkünden in der umkämpften ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol eine einseitige Feuerpause. Generaloberst Michail Misinzew appelliert an die Kämpfer, sich freiwillig in russische Gefangenschaft zu begeben. Die Ukrainer lehnen dies bislang strikt ab. . "Ich möchte besonders betonen, dass die russische Führung allen, die ihre Waffen niederlegen, das Leben, die völlige Sicherheit und medizinische Versorgung garantiert", sagt der Generaloberst. Die ukrainischen Einheiten teilen allerdings im Nachrichtenkanal Telegram mit, dass sie die Waffen nicht niederlegen, sondern weiter für die Verteidigung der Stadt kämpfen würden.


----------



## Optiki (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da scheinen doch beide System versagt zu haben, oder?


Technik entwickelt sich auch weiter und die beiden Neptun Raketen waren auch sehr neu. Bei den Russen kann ja auch keiner sagen, wie gut deren Technik an Board funktioniert hat, eigentlich sollte es ja auch schon einen neues Radar System bekommen.

Ich finde es nicht so sinnvoll, ewig darüber zu diskutieren, dass Schiff liegt seit mehreren Tagen am Meeresboden und stellt  keine Gefahr mehr dar.



compisucher schrieb:


> Es hört sich für mich danach an, als könnten die Russen das Stahlwerk im Moment nicht knacken.
> Denen läuft die Zeit davon, schätze ich...


Die könnten schon, aber die Bilder von zahlreichen Bombern, in Kombination mit Bildern von Kindern (laut Angaben der Ukraine über 1000 Zivilisten) in den Katakomben, verkauft sich schlecht, selbst bei der internationalen Presse.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht so sinnvoll, ewig darüber zu diskutieren, dass Schiff liegt seit mehreren Tagen am Meeresboden und stellt  keine Gefahr mehr dar.


Sehe ich anders.
Falls die Russen elementare Probleme mit ihrer Feuerleittechnik haben, kann dies ein Schlüssel für ein weiteres Vorgehen aufzeigen.
Du kannst natürlich aber auch sehr gerne andere Themenkomplexe einbringen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die könnten schon, aber die Bilder von zahlreichen Bombern, in Kombination mit Bildern von Kindern (laut Angaben der Ukraine über 1000 Zivilisten) in den Katakomben, verkauft sich schlecht, selbst bei der internationalen Presse.


Äh... Butscha & Co. reichen ja schon.
Der Ruf ist eh schon ruiniert, ich glaube kaum, das sich die Russen deswegen abhalten lassen würden.

Nö, augenscheinlich wirken die bunkerbrechenden Waffen nicht, die Überschalljäger bekommen keine gescheite Trefferlage hin und die Bodentruppen kommen nicht in die unterirdische Anlage hinein.

Dem Versprechen der Russen, freie Korridore bei Aufgabe zu gewähren, würde ich an Stelle der Ukrainer auch genau 0% trauen.


----------



## Optiki (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.
> Falls die Russen elementare Probleme mit ihrer Feuerleittechnik haben, kann dies ein Schlüssel für ein weiteres Vorgehen aufzeigen.


Dafür sind hier aber zu wenig Leute, die sich damit auskennen. Außerdem gelte das erstmal nur für dieses Schiff und nicht direkt für eines der anderen Schiffe, welche so viel ich weiß, alle hinter die Krim verlegt wurden. Davon abgesehen, gab es laut Berichten nur 8 Raketen vom Typ Neptun und ich glaube nur 4 sind vom Land einsetzbar, andere Raketen mit mehr Reichweite wollte UK erst liefern. Wie es heißt, wurde das Schiff mit einer TB2 abgelenkt und dann von den 2 Raketen getroffen. Eine Ähnliche Aktion soll es vorher schon bei der Admiral Essen gegeben haben, aber da haben die Russen eine Video hochgeladen, was die Zerstörung der Drohne zeigen soll.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. April 2022)

Lawrow. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516434791956164618

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... keine Lust, das mit eigenen Worten zu umschreiben, regt euch halt auf...


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

Wahrscheinlich hat er in den letzten Tagen nochmal ausgiebig den Stürmer gelesen, damit es die richtigen Argumente für einen Genozid und ein tausendjähriges Reich gleich parat hat. Die Analogien zwischen "russischen Nazis" 2022 und "deutschen Juden" ab 1928 kommen immer mehr in Einklang, das gilt übrigens auch für beide Systeme und ihre "Führer".


----------



## Poulton (19. April 2022)

Derweil in der Schweiz: https://www.nzz.ch/schweiz/die-schweiz-und-die-nato-wie-viel-kooperation-ist-moeglich-ld.1679697
Zwar kein Beitritt zur NATO aber Mehrheiten für eine bedeutend engere Kooperation.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... keine Lust, das mit eigenen Worten zu umschreiben, regt euch halt auf...


Können sie ja mal probieren... das wäre ihr eigener Untergang.


----------



## Optiki (19. April 2022)

Laut den Asov Soldaten, wurde das Stahlwerk heute so massiv getroffen, dass sie sogar von vollständig zerstört sprechen. Heute gegen 17 kamen die ersten Meldungen über eine Explosion, die noch 100km weg von Mariupol zu hören waren. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516457163283181577

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516478645140873222

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. April 2022)

ich hab vorhin gelesen, dass das stahlwerk quasi komplett "unterkellert" wäre. Bunker für 40k(?) mitarbeiter des werkes oder so, inklusive atomwaffensicherem teil. obs stimmt - keine ahnung, mal sehen ob ichs nochmal finde.

tatsächlich, da isses





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516480561027719169

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Wenn die denen die Luftzufuhr abschneiden könnten die unten ersticken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die denen die Luftzufuhr abschneiden könnten die unten ersticken.


Es reicht doch schon, wenn die kein Wasser und keine Nahrung mehr haben. Von hygienischen Verhältnissen will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden, was glaubt ihr wie sich da Krankheiten verbreiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Analyse ist wie du schreibst komplett für den Popo,



Ok  .



> mir ging es um das Foto, das ich für authentisch halte und das da offensichtlich Raketen direkt Mittschiffs eingschlagen sind, die anscheinend vom "wärmsten" Punkt des Schiffes "angezogen" wurden, direkt bei den Abgasanlagen.



Die Neptun ist Radargesteuert, aber der Maschinenraum liegt in dem Fall ja ohnehin im geometrische Zentrum des Ziels. Fest steht aber
- Nach Ereignis X war er für ein paar Stunden der mit Abstand wärmste Punkt in weitem Umkreis 
- Ereignis X sollte keine Munition gewesen sein. Zumindest wäre so nahe an den Maschinen allgemein ein ungewöhnlicher Ort für eine Muntionskammer und außer der 30-mm-Nahverteidigung war da auch nichts installiert, das mit Munition versorgt werden musste.




compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt hat das Schiff ja mehr oder weniger vollautomatische close-in Waffensysteme.
> auf jeder Seite 2x 30 mm Gatlingkanonen, die genau gegen solche Raketen konzipiert worden sind und noch das Gecko-Kurzstreckenraketensystem.
> 
> Wieso in aller Welt funktionieren zwei gemäß den technischen Angaben vollautomatisierte Waffensysteme gegen einen darüber hinaus dem Abwehrsystem bekannten Flugkörper nicht???



Gecko ist Kurstrecken-Anti-Air, aber kein CIW. Was vor über einem halben Jahrhundert entwickelt wurde, um tieffliegende Phantoms (und in der Landversion Apaches) vom Himmel zu holen ist noch lange nicht flink genug, um mutaßlich einen der neuesten Marschflugkörper abzufangen. Vympel dagegen wurde auch gegen Raketen konstruiert und der Einschlag fand wahrscheinlich peinlicherweise unmittelbar unter der Backboard-Batterie statt, wo man nicht einmal sonderlich viel zielen oder nachführen hätte müssen, um den Angreifer frontal zu treffen. Aber auch hier könnte schlicht der Entwicklungsstand den Unterschied gegeben haben: Sowjetische Technik aus den 1970ern vs. ukrainische aus den 2020ern.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der "Stolz der Schwarzmeerflotte" ein 1976 gebauter Oldtimer an der Spitze einer Badewannenflotille ist. Zwar wurden in den 90ern (in der Ukraine ) eine Modernisierung durchgeführt, aber scheinbar ging die an den Verteidigungseinrichtungen spurlos vorüber und es wurde nur die Hauptbewaffnung noch stärker gemacht. Eigentlich hätte Moskwa schon vor ettlichen Jahren ein zweites Refit bekommen sollen - aber die Russen hatten kein Geld. (Oder nicht die nötige Technik? Gebaut und das erste Mal in Stand gesetzt wurde sie in Mykolaiv und das ist bekanntermaßen immer noch nicht so russisch, wie Putin sich das wünscht.)

Zusätzlich berichten die Ukrainer, sie hätten Drohnen als Ablenkungsmanöver eingesetzt (was mir aber zumindest waffentechnisch fragwürdig erscheint: Eine Bayraktar ist nun wirklich nichts, was wild vor einer Abwehr tänzelt und einfach nicht zu treffen ist.)



> Und wieso sinkt so ein riesiges Schiff in einer lächerlich ruhigen Pfütze von Ozean mit sicherlich dutzenden Hilfsschiffen in der Nähe innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit?



Die Pfütze war zum Zeitpunkt des Untergangs nicht ruhig und das Aufkommen an Hilffschiffen dürfte sich in Grenzen gehalten haben. Ohne ein komplettes Schwimmdock kann man bei so einem Kahn wenig machen, wenn erstmal kurz vorm Absaufen steht.

Berechtigt ist aber tatsächlich die Frage, wie es überhaupt soweit kommen könnte. Selbst davon ausgehend, dass wir den eigentlichen Teffer nicht sehen, weil er auf den Bildern bereits unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt, und dass die Ukrainer von zwei Treffern berichten: Kriegsschiffe dieser Größe sollten doch eigentlich so gebaut und unterteilt, dass wenigstens 20% der Sektionen verloren gehen können, ohne dass man gleich untergeht. Eigentlich sogar ohne dass man das feuern einstellen muss. Da müssten schon diverse Notfallsysteme und Besatzungsmitglieder versagt haben, wenn sich das Wasser großräumig im Schiff ausbreiten konnte.

Aber selbst "wir haben alle Schotten aufgelassen" passt nicht zu den Aufnahmen, auf denen sie offensichtlich erst 1, maximal 2 m Freibord eingebüßt hat, die aber wenigstens 6, eher aber 8-10 Stunden nach dem Einschlag entstanden sein müssen. Das war mehr als genug Zeit, damit alle unmittelbar getroffenen respektive mangelhaft gegenüber diesen abgedichtete Sektionen vollgelaufen waren. Zum Vergleich: Die Titanic hat keine drei Stunden durchgehalten und gilt bis heute als Best-Case für "tödlich getroffenes Schiff hält sich so lange wie möglich". Und das noch brennende Feuer hätte die Schwimmfähigkeit der Moskwa nur noch unwesentlich weiter verschlechtern können, denn es brannte der am stärksten beschädigte Bereich, wo unter der Wasserlinie sowieso alles nass gewesen sein wird.

Ich sehe nur zwei Erklärungsansätze:
- Grobe Fehler beim der Bergung: "beschädigtes Schiff im Sturm schleppen" ist nicht die einfachste Aufgabe. Aber sein Flaggschiff sollte man auch nicht dem erstbesten Hans Wurst überlassen und was ich auf den Bildern sehe, scheint mehr als genug Resttabilität zu haben, um ein paar Wellen bugseits zu nehmen.
- Absicht. Pure Absicht. Moskwa war definitiv so stark beschädigt, dass sie auf Jahre hinaus keinen strategischen Wert mehr hatte, möglicherweise nur noch verschrottet werden konnte. Das einzig militärisch wertvolle an Board waren die P-1000, die man auf anderen Schiffen verfeuern kann. Aber an ihrer Seite klaften die unfehlbaren Beweise, dass sie von Ukrainern getroffen und nicht durch ein Unglück beschädigt wurde und im Hafen hätte man nicht dauerhaft geheim halten können, dass die offiziellen Kremlmärchen erstunken und erlogen sind.
=> Besser kein Schiff heim bringen als so ein Schiff.
(- Bonus: Laut Wiki hatte man die Kapelle des Potts mit einer wertvollen Reliquie verziert. Versicherungsbetrug? Diebstahl ohne Spuren?)




> Die USS Cole vor ein paar Jahren hatte ein visuell deutlich größeres Loch in die Seite gesprengt bekommen.
> Mit einem ganzen Boot voll Sprengmunition und schwamm weiter.



Den Einschlag von ein bis zwei Anti-Schiffswaffen unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, mit einem folgenden Brand kannst du nicht mit einem improvisierten Knallfrosch neben dem Schiff vergleichen. Die Moskwa ist auf den Bilder weitaus stärker beschädigt als die Cole, mit Ausnahme des eigentlichen Freiboards ist die gesamte Backboardseite mittschiffs im Arsch und da Maschinenräume nur begrenzt unterteilt werden können, dürfte sich der Schaden bis weit nach Steuerboard hinziehen. Dazu kommt, wenn die ukrainische Schilderung und die US-Vermutung stimmen, ein zweiter Treffer, der auf den vorliegenden Bildern schon komplett unter Wasser liegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man muss doch davon ausgehen, dass so ein wichtiges Kriegsschiff vollautomatische Pumpen mit gesicherten Stromkreisläufen und Notstromaggregaten oder auch USVs hat, um einen Wassereinbruch einzudämmen.
> Men Erwartungshaltung wäre, dass viel mächtigere und widerstandfähigere Pumpen fest installiert sind, als wir im schnöden Baugeschäft täglich anwenden...



Pumpen sind fest installiert, aber eine USV die diese Pumpendimensionen über Tage am laufen hält, wäre selbst heute eine Herausforderung (und ihrerseits ein Sicherheitsrisiko), Technik der 70er ist auf laufende Generatoren angewiesen. Und die können bei Verwüstung und anhaltenden Feuer im Maschinenraum auch komplett ausfallen, auch wenn sie normalerweise über mehr Schiffslänge und Sektionen verteilt sind, als von einem Einschlag betroffen wären.

Aber der primäre Schutz ist und bleibt die Kompartimentierung. Pumpen haben ihre Grenzen, man kriegt den Ozean nicht leer (erst recht wenn man außenbords pumpt  ), aber eine Wand ist eine Wand. Und von vielen Wänden sollten auch nach zwei Treffern noch genug "Wand" sein. Wie gesagt - ich schätze, dass sie auf den vorliegenden Aufnahmen schon so tief im Wasser lag, wie sie allein durch den direkten Schaden nur sinken konnte.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir nicht bekannt, der Strom hängt immer an der Maschinenanlage, was du da jetzt für E-Werke/Generatoren hast, welche direkt an der Gasturbine hängen oder noch andere die z.B. mit Diesel arbeiten ist je nach Schiff unterschiedlich. Klar sind da Stromnetze redundant, aber die Erzeugung eben nicht, wegen Abgasen, Ansaugung und Entlüftung.
> Du kannst *in einem *Schiff nicht einfach "irgendwo" ein Notstromaggregat aufstellen (Ansaugung/Abgase? -> Lüftung)



Viele Schiffe nutzen das Vorschiff für größere Luftsanlagen, da zusätzlich eine Abgasleitung für einen Notstromdiesel unterzubringen ist gut machbar. Am Heck gibt es praktisch überall Gelegenheiten für zusätzliche Aggregate. Allgemein beliebt ist auch die Unterbringung in der Nähe der Hauptschlote; auf einem Kriegsschiff ohne bequeme Aufenthaltsorte an Deck kann man aber im Prinzip die gesamten Aufbauten nehmen. Nach dem Ende der Dampfschifffahrt geht da einiges, wenn man will und verglichen mit der Antriebsleistung ist der elektrische Bedarf winzig. Wieviel die Sowjets in dem Fall wollten, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Ein gutes Havariekommando hätte im Zweifelsfall Aggregate mit Hubschraubern eingeflogen.




Steamhammer schrieb:


> Wie Tekkla schon schrob - angesprengt vs.von Rakete getroffen ...die ukrainische Neptun klatscht mit 900 Km/h und irgendwas um die 500 Kg Gesamtgewicht(ohne Booster) inkl. 150Kg Sprengladung ins Schiff - das der Pott danach noch so gut aussah ist ein Wunder - zumal im getroffenen Bereich auch die Zuführungen für die Raketenmagazine liegen dürften. Da schließen keine Schotten mehr und die Besatzung in dem Schiffsbereich ist Matsch. Lt Berichten wurden nur 50 Mann gerettet - und die Anzahl der von Russland via Twitter präsentierten Matrosen deckt diese Aussage. Der Rest dürfte als Verlust zu verbuchen sein.



Bazalt/Vulkan kann afaik nicht auf See nachgeladen werden. Zumindest sehe ich auf den Bildern keinerlei Vorrichtungen dafür und 5 Tonnen hochempfindlichen Kram fädelt man nicht mal eben so bei Seegang in ein Rohr ein. Das einzige Raketenlager auf Moskwa wäre demnacht für die Luftabwehr da gewesen und die ist kurz vor den hinteren Aufbauten untergebracht. (Und dürfte als VLS ebenfalls nicht-nachladbar konzipiert gewesen sein.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> anderes Thema, Mariupol
> Es hört sich für mich danach an, als könnten die Russen das Stahlwerk im Moment nicht knacken.
> Denen läuft die Zeit davon, schätze ich...



Sie haben definitiv die nötige Technik um das Werk dem Erdboden platt zu machen. Bei dem Angebot sehe ich vier mögliche Hintergründe:
a) Sie wollen nicht, damit sie überhaupt mal eine Industrieanalge von Wert erobert haben.
b) Sie wollen nicht, weil sie auf einmal Mitleid mit Zivilisten entwickelt hat (lol!)
c) Sie wollen nicht, weil Putin lebende Nazis braucht, die er öffentlich anklagen und am 9.5. hinrichten lassen kann.
d) Sie wollen noch nicht, weil der Befehlshaber Respekt vor Soldaten hat, die verdammt heldenhaften Einsatz gezeigt haben.

Was davon wahrscheinlicher ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da jeder Punkt auf die Interessenslage von im Hintergrund agierenden, mir nicht bekannten Personen zurückgeht. Aber irgendwas ungewöhnliches muss vorliegen, denn eine einseitige Waffenruhe nützt Russland gar nichts, sondern den Verteidigern und ich glaube nicht, dass man in Mariupol Nachschubprobleme mit Artilleriegranaten hat. Es ist also definitiv ein Angebot (möglicherweise ein vergiftetes) an die Verteidiger, dass Russland sich sogar etwas kosten lässt.


----------



## Don-71 (19. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach dem *Ende der Dampfschifffahrt geht da einiges*, wenn man will und verglichen mit der Antriebsleistung ist der elektrische Bedarf winzig.


Das hat damit doch gar nichts, so überhaupt gar nichts zu tun, denn auch Dampfschiffe gerade die im WWI oder WWII hatten genauso ein Stromnetz wie die Schiffe heute, ob nun mit Turbogeneratoren über die Dampfturbinen oder Diesel E-Werke, da hatte jede Marine so ihre Vorlieben, wie die Mischung aussah.
Übrigens fährt eine Kirov immer noch mit Dampfturbinen, der Dampf wird halt nicht in Kesseln durch Ölverbrennung erzeugt, sondern durch einen Atomreaktor!
Genauso fuhr eine Midway bis zu ihrer Außerdienststellung mit Dampfturbinen und war das Flaggschiff im Golfkrieg 1990.
Selbst die Titanic, die mit Kolbendampfmaschinen fuhr, hatte ein riesiges Stromnetz.








						RMS Titanic – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Projekt 1144 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2022)

Es geht nicht um das Stromnetz. Es geht um die Skalierbarkeit einer Nostromversorgung.
Diesel: Ein Motor in einem Kasten, nahezu beliebig klein zu bekommen. Ein Luftrohr und eine Spritleitung rein. Abgasrohr wieder raus braucht man beinahe nur für die Besatzung, aber kaum für die Maschine. Die läuft, solange die beiden Zuleitungen dicht halten, sogar unter Wasser weiter.
Dampf: Kohlebunker, Kesselraum, Gebläse, Heizer, Schlot, Maschinenraum. Und wenn irgend was davon schlagartig abgekühlt werden sollte, fliegt einem der ganze Laden um die Ohren.


----------



## Don-71 (20. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Stromnetz. Es geht um die Skalierbarkeit einer Nostromversorgung.
> Diesel: Ein Motor in einem Kasten, nahezu beliebig klein zu bekommen. Ein Luftrohr und eine Spritleitung rein. Abgasrohr wieder raus braucht man beinahe nur für die Besatzung, aber kaum für die Maschine. Die läuft, solange die beiden Zuleitungen dicht halten, sogar unter Wasser weiter.
> Dampf: Kohlebunker, Kesselraum, Gebläse, Heizer, Schlot, Maschinenraum. Und wenn irgend was davon schlagartig abgekühlt werden sollte, fliegt einem der ganze Laden um die Ohren.


Diesel E-Werke sind zumindestens bei der deutschen Marine seit den 1920er Jahren standard, man schaue sich nur die Panzerschiffe (Deutschland Klasse 1928) an, reine Motorenanlage, die gesammte Stromerzeugung fand mit Dieselgeneratoren statt.
Selbst die Dampfturbinen getriebenen Zerstörer, Kreuzer und Schlachtschiffe hatten *alle* neben Turbogeneratoren, eben auch Dieselgeneratoren an Board, alleine schon um in Häfen keine Kessel heizen zu müssen.
Gut Deutschland war im Bereich Dieselmotoren/Generatoren schon immer führend, aber Diesel E-Werke gibt es auf Schiffen zumindestens in Deutschland seit 100 Jahren.


----------



## compisucher (20. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Neptun ist Radargesteuert, aber der Maschinenraum liegt in dem Fall ja ohnehin im geometrische Zentrum des Ziels. Fest steht aber
> - Nach Ereignis X war er für ein paar Stunden der mit Abstand wärmste Punkt in weitem Umkreis


Yo


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ereignis X sollte keine Munition gewesen sein. Zumindest wäre so nahe an den Maschinen allgemein ein ungewöhnlicher Ort für eine Muntionskammer und außer der 30-mm-Nahverteidigung war da auch nichts installiert, das mit Munition versorgt werden musste.


Zu dem Detail habe ich was i einem Socialmedia Kanal gelesen.
Insofern Vorsicht zur Info, aber der Typ erschien ganz kompetent zu sein.
Er erklärte, dass die Slawa Klasse zwei getrennte Maschinenräume hätte, die mit massiven Brandschotts getrennt wären.
Munitionsdepots in dieser Region verneinte er ebenfalls.
Hintergrund wäre, dass man beim Bau bei einem Treffer einer z. B. AGM-84 Harpoon durchaus mit dem Verlust von einem Maschinenraum weiterhin operationsfähig gewesen wäre


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zusätzlich berichten die Ukrainer, sie hätten Drohnen als Ablenkungsmanöver eingesetzt (was mir aber zumindest waffentechnisch fragwürdig erscheint: Eine Bayraktar ist nun wirklich nichts, was wild vor einer Abwehr tänzelt und einfach nicht zu treffen ist.)


Das mit der Drohne halte ich für ein nette Story.
Wen sich das Abwehrsystem von so was täuschen lässt, dann stimmt was mit dem ganzen Abwehrsystem nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pfütze war zum Zeitpunkt des Untergangs nicht ruhig und das Aufkommen an Hilffschiffen dürfte sich in Grenzen gehalten haben. Ohne ein komplettes Schwimmdock kann man bei so einem Kahn wenig machen, wenn erstmal kurz vorm Absaufen steht.


Na ja, Kachelmann meinte was anderes, aber sei es drum
Selbst 2-3 m Wellengang dürfte so einem Pott kaum was anhaben.
Die Teile sind m. W. ursprünglich für den Nordatlantik entwickelt worden.
Normaler Seegangdort dürfte starkem sturm in der Pfütze entsprechen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berechtigt ist aber tatsächlich die Frage, wie es überhaupt soweit kommen könnte.


Genau das war der Punkt meiner Ausführungen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => Besser kein Schiff heim bringen als so ein Schiff.
> (- Bonus: Laut Wiki hatte man die Kapelle des Potts mit einer wertvollen Reliquie verziert. Versicherungsbetrug? Diebstahl ohne Spuren?)


Könnte beides sein 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie haben definitiv die nötige Technik um das Werk dem Erdboden platt zu machen. Bei dem Angebot sehe ich vier mögliche Hintergründe:
> a) Sie wollen nicht, damit sie überhaupt mal eine Industrieanalge von Wert erobert haben.


Es spukt ja in  "alternativen" Medien das Gerücht herum, der pösepöse Westen hätte in dem Bunkersystem unterhalb des Stahlwerkes (warum ist da überhaupt ein Bunkersystem mit 27 km Länge??? ) geheime Biolabore... 

Vielleicht glaubt an der Stelle die russische Armee den eigenen Trollen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> b) Sie wollen nicht, weil sie auf einmal Mitleid mit Zivilisten entwickelt hat (lol!)


Witzbold


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> c) Sie wollen nicht, weil Putin lebende Nazis braucht, die er öffentlich anklagen und am 9.5. hinrichten lassen kann.


Siehe a) in Kombi


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> d) Sie wollen noch nicht, weil der Befehlshaber Respekt vor Soldaten hat, die verdammt heldenhaften Einsatz gezeigt haben.


Oder schlichtweg Angst vor einem verlustreichen Gefecht um jeden Abschnitt in der Anlage.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas ungewöhnliches muss vorliegen, denn eine einseitige Waffenruhe nützt Russland gar nichts, sondern den Verteidigern und ich glaube nicht, dass man in Mariupol Nachschubprobleme mit Artilleriegranaten hat. Es ist also definitiv ein Angebot (möglicherweise ein vergiftetes) an die Verteidiger, dass Russland sich sogar etwas kosten lässt.


Genau, irgendwas muss da besonders daran sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. April 2022)

Ukraine: Russischer Milliardär prangert russische "Massaker" an
					

Der russische Oligarch Tinkow hat "Massaker" seines Landes in der Ukraine scharf kritisiert. Die Führungsriege im Kreml seien "Idioten" - denen nun ein gesichtswahrender Ausweg gezeigt werden müsse.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> In seinem Instagram-Post ging er nun hart mit der russischen Armee und dem Führungszirkel um Kreml-Chef Wladimir Putin ins Gericht. Die russischen Generäle hätten inzwischen erkannt, "dass sie eine Scheißarmee haben", schrieb Tinkow. "Und wie sollte die Armee auch gut sein, wenn der ganze Rest des Landes beschissen ist und beschmutzt ist von Vetternwirtschaft, Speichelleckerei und Unterwürfigkeit."


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> .... Stahlwerkes (warum ist da überhaupt ein Bunkersystem mit 27 km Länge???


Stand doch bei dem Zwitscherpost weiter vorn mit bei: das Ding haben damals die Russen selbst gebaut - vor dem Hintergrund genau eines solchen Szenarios. ^^


----------



## Tekkla (20. April 2022)

Russland hat ein Chip-Problem und wird es nicht gelöst bekommen. 









						Halbleiter: Eine moderne russische Chipfertigung ist derzeit unrealistisch
					

Russland steht auch bei Prozessoren & Co. mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Eine heimische Halbleiterfertigung soll es richten, ist aber kaum aufzubauen.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Don-71 (20. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland hat ein Chip-Problem und wird es nicht gelöst bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Steinzeit in Form von analoger Zeit droht, Handys werden sehr problematisch, weil die Chinesen so gut wie aus dem Markt sind, die können mit ihrer Technologie 12-14nm auch nur 3-5 Jahre alte CPUs produzieren und ob die gerade wegen den Russen so etwas produzieren sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn kein Nachschub kommt, sitzt die Hälfte oder mehr der russischen Bevölkerung schon in 2 Jahren beim Handy auf dem trockenen bei PCs (CPUs) wird man sehen, ich glaube so etwas produzieren die Chinesen, fragt sich bloß in welchen Mengen. Bei GPUs ist völlige Nacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo
> 
> Zu dem Detail habe ich was i einem Socialmedia Kanal gelesen.
> Insofern Vorsicht zur Info, aber der Typ erschien ganz kompetent zu sein.
> ...



Hat er was zu Lage und Richtung des(der?) Brandschott(s?) gesagt?
Getrennte Maschinenräume sind Standard, aber insbesondere wenn es nur ein einfaches Schott ohne Zwischenraum war (was üblich ist, wenn man nichts sinnvolles hat, was man in eine z.B. 1 m dicke Doppelwand packen kann), dann kann man natürlich so treffen, dass ein Maschinenraum verwüstet und gleichzeitig das Schott in den anderen durchbrochen wird. Gasturbinen, wie bei der Moskwa, haben außerdem das Problem eines sehr großen Frisch- und Abluftbedarfs bei geringen Drücken, brauchen also Schächte von in der Regel mehreren m² Querschnitt. Die kann man natürlich automatisch verschließen, aber dass die Technik dafür bei einem Treffer in unmittelbarer Nähe versagt, lässt sich vermutlich nicht ausschließen.



> Das mit der Drohne halte ich für ein nette Story.
> Wen sich das Abwehrsystem von so was täuschen lässt, dann stimmt was mit dem ganzen Abwehrsystem nicht.



"Täuschen" nicht. Das Abwehrsystem ist zur Bekämpfung von fliegenden Objekten gedacht und eine Drohne gehört fraglos dazu. Es soll sich also mit ihr beschäftigen. Aber warum wurde die Drohne nicht einfach abgeschossen oder, wenn das z.B. wegen der Reichweite nicht möglich war, die Zielsuche fortgeführt? Überlasten und damit von der Bekämpfung weiterer Ziele hätte man das System nur mit einem nicht treffbaren oder mit sehr vielen Zielen können. Aber "1 Bayktra" ist weder viel noch schwer zu treffen.

Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen dass das System nicht vollautomatisch arbeitet und die Besatzung abgelenkt/überlastet wurde. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die alte Technik gegen Neptune einfach gar keinen Schutz bietet. Hatte man in den 70ern z.B. schon Flugkörpern, die wellennah fliegen konnten oder war alles unter 100 m "Tiefflug"? Die AK 360 Lafettierung sieht mir nicht so aus, als könnte man abseits perfekt stiller See auch nur Ziele auf Augenhöhe geschweige denn tiefer bekämpfen.



> Na ja, Kachelmann meinte was anderes, aber sei es drum
> Selbst 2-3 m Wellengang dürfte so einem Pott kaum was anhaben.
> Die Teile sind m. W. ursprünglich für den Nordatlantik entwickelt worden.
> Normaler Seegangdort dürfte starkem sturm in der Pfütze entsprechen.



Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Wetter zum Untergang genau herrschte bzw. was in der weiteren Umgebung die Tage vorher los war, aber das schwarze Meer ist mehr als groß genug, um voll entwickelten Seegang bei allen Windstärken hervorzubringen, denen man sich auf dem Atlantik freiwillig aussetzt. 2-3 m? Das wäre auf dem Bodensee "viel" (aber mehr ist möglich), selbst auf der Ostsee reicht dafür eine frischer Wind. Sturm auf dem Schwarzen Meer sollte locker 10-15 m erreichen. Die zivile Schifffahrt hat es auf Meeren dieser Größe natürlich leicht, einfach Schutz unter Land zu suchen, wenn sowas auftritt und wird deswegen dort ganz anders gebaut als im Transatlantikverkehr. Aber für ein manövrierunfähiges Schiff macht "Badewanne" oder "Pool" erst dann einen Unterschied, wenn wir von ausgewachsenen Orkanen reden. (Bzw. dann macht es auch keinen Unterschied mehr.)

Wenn die Moskwa keine massiven strukturellen Schäden hatte (Kiel gebrochen o.ä. - was aber sowieso einen Totalschaden bedeutet), hätte ich sie auf den letzten Aufnahmen aber trotzdem noch fit für wenigsten 7-8 m Seegang von vorn gehalten, also auch knapp einem Sturm/einer 9 gewachsen. Der Bug war ja nicht beschädigt und es verblieben mindestens 1,5-2 m Freiboard bei relativ geschlossenem Deck. Viele Fischer und Forschungsschiffe haben von vorneherein nicht mehr und arbeiten stürmischer See noch weiter.





juko888 schrieb:


> Ukraine: Russischer Milliardär prangert russische "Massaker" an
> 
> 
> Der russische Oligarch Tinkow hat "Massaker" seines Landes in der Ukraine scharf kritisiert. Die Führungsriege im Kreml seien "Idioten" - denen nun ein gesichtswahrender Ausweg gezeigt werden müsse.
> ...



Ah, ein weiterer Riss im vermeintlichen "System Putin".





Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Steinzeit in Form von analoger Zeit droht, Handys werden sehr problematisch, weil die Chinesen so gut wie aus dem Markt sind, die können mit ihrer Technologie 12-14nm auch nur 3-5 Jahre alte CPUs produzieren und ob die gerade wegen den Russen so etwas produzieren sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn kein Nachschub kommt, sitzt die Hälfte oder mehr der russischen Bevölkerung schon in 2 Jahren beim Handy auf dem trockenen bei PCs (CPUs) wird man sehen, ich glaube so etwas produzieren die Chinesen, fragt sich bloß in welchen Mengen. Bei GPUs ist völlige Nacht.



"Handys" hat man auch schon in 500er Prozessen bauen können und Smartphones sind, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, nicht überlebensnotwendig. Entweder Russland sieht sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um (was hier vor 10-15 Jahren aktuell war, wird heute in Afrika verbrant und ist schon deutlich leistungsfähiger als alles, was eine aus dem nichts erschaffene heimische Fertigung in absehbarer Zeit hinbekommen wird) oder China springt eben in die Bresche. Da dürfte viel von ASML abhängen - von den meisten anderen Technologiepartnern, die sie in der Vergangenheit bemüht haben, dürfte sich China eh bald emanzipieren, aber eigene Fertigungsanlagen bekommen sie noch nicht hin. Sollte sie da in Gefahr von Sanktionen laufen, werden sie Russland verhungern lassen. Wenn nicht, dann gut daran verdienen, in dem nicht näher deklarierte Ladungen für stolze Summen die Besitzer wechseln.

So oder so wird Russland zwischen 5 und 15 Jahre zurückgeworfen, was die Alltags-IT angeht und 20+ Jahre für den militärischen Einsatz, wo man speziell angepasste Chips in gesicherten Stückzahlen bestellen können muss. In Sachen High-Tech ist das ein wirtschaftliches Todesurteil, aber verglichen mit anderen schwer getroffenen Wirtschaftsbereichen spielte die russische High-Tech-Industrie bislang sowieso kaum eine Rolle. Am meisten dürfte also der Lebensstandard der Zivilgesellschaft leiden.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

> Ukrainischen Angaben zufolge ist rund acht Wochen nach Beginn des russischen Angriffskriegs der Großteil der Region Luhansk unter russischer Kontrolle. Nach dem Abzug der ukrainischen Truppen aus der Kleinstadt Krimenna kontrollierten russische Einheiten nun 80 Prozent des Gebietes Luhansk, teilte der Gouverneur von Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, am Abend auf Telegram mit.
> 
> Auch die Städte Rubischne und Popasna in Luhansk seien mittlerweile "teilweise" unter russischer Kontrolle. Um diese gibt es seit Wochen intensive Kämpfe. Der Beschuss habe auch hier zugenommen, schreibt Hajdaj weiter. Zu Beginn des Krieges am 24. Februar hatten die Separatisten der selbsternannten "Volksrepublik" Luhansk rund 30 Prozent der Region unter ihrer Kontrolle.


Quelle: Gouverneur: 80 Prozent von Luhansk unter russischer Kontrolle


----------



## Tekkla (21. April 2022)

Am Ende sind dort ganze Landstriche verwüstet. Russland wird die wieder aufbauen müssen. Das Geld dafür ist letztendlich dank der Rohstoffe noch da, aber zu was für einen Preis erkauft man sich diese Siege? Es mag da ja um Industrieregionen gehen, aber dafür mit dem Wohlstand einer, zweier oder vllt sogar dreier Generationen in Russland selber bezahlen? Ob sich das am Ende lohnt und Putin als der in die Geschichtsbücher eingeht, wovon er träumt? Ich habe da so meine argen Zweifel.


----------



## compisucher (21. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat er was zu Lage und Richtung des(der?) Brandschott(s?) gesagt?


Nein, wäre glatt gelogen, wenn ich hier was schwafeln würde.
Ich_* interpretiere*_ mal, dass das Schott zw. den Maschinenanlagen längsseitig auf Kiellinie läuft.
Einfach, weil die Abgas und Zuluftanlagen entsprechend in den Aufbauten ebenso getrennt sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.ww2.dk/new/navy/slava.htm



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen dass das System nicht vollautomatisch arbeitet und die Besatzung abgelenkt/überlastet wurde. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass die alte Technik gegen Neptune einfach gar keinen Schutz bietet. Hatte man in den 70ern z.B. schon Flugkörpern, die wellennah fliegen konnten oder war alles unter 100 m "Tiefflug"?


Es ist sicherlich nicht ganz einfach festzustellen, wer zuerst da war, die Henne oder das Ei.
Die RGM-84A, Block 1A  besser bekannt unter dem Namen "Harpoon" wurde ab 1976 serienmäßig gebaut und ist in der Lage "sea-skimming" zu fliegen.
Auch die bekannte Exocet (Falkland-Krieg) wurde ca. 1975 in Dienst gestellt.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Russen ihre Abwehrwaffen zumindest auf diese Muster ausgelegt haben.

Auch in den ´70ger Jahren war Tiefflug ein Tiefflug, damals sogar noch tiefer als heutzutage.
Die Entwicklung des Tornados war ja kein Zufall, man munkelt, es war pure Absicht, dass der Jet im Baumwipfelhöhe computergesteuert fliegen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AK 360 Lafettierung sieht mir nicht so aus, als könnte man abseits perfekt stiller See auch nur Ziele auf Augenhöhe geschweige denn tiefer bekämpfen.


-12 bis +88 Grad
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-630


----------



## Optiki (21. April 2022)

So viel zum Thema Shoigu und den geheimen Quellen aus dem Kreml. 









						Mariupol: Putin befiehlt Verteidigungsminister Azovstal-Erstürmung zu stoppen
					

Der russische Präsident stoppt den Sturm des Stahlwerks und will das „Leben russischer Soldaten“ schonen. Das Schicksal der Zivilisten dort, bleibt unklar.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich von der Aussage Putins glauben soll, wenn gestern Abend Kadyrow genau das Gegenteil behauptet hat, aber vlt haben sie gestern nochmal paar Einheiten verloren. 

Der Tisch scheint sich gut anzufühlen, man sieht es Putin an.


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der Tisch scheint sich gut anzufühlen, man sieht es Putin an.



KGB Training. Es hält sich am Tisch fest, um unwillkürliche Gesten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Don-71 (21. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, wäre glatt gelogen, wenn ich hier was schwafeln würde.
> Ich_* interpretiere*_ mal, dass das Schott zw. den Maschinenanlagen längsseitig auf Kiellinie läuft.
> Einfach, weil die Abgas und Zuluftanlagen entsprechend in den Aufbauten ebenso getrennt sind:


Hallo Compi, ja die Zuluft- und Abgasanlagen sehen nach *oben* hin getrennt aus, das Schott dürfte sich aber aus Gewichtsgründen nicht über das Deck hinaus ausdehnen, sonst zuviel Topp Gewicht. Wenn eine der Raketen durch den kompletten Abgasschacht getrümmert ist, was durchaus passieren kann und dort alles aus unglücklichen Umständen kurz und klein gehauen hat, nutzt dir das Brandschott unter Deck nur bedingt etwas.
Was noch komisch ist auf dem Nahfoto, sind die einzelnen schwarzen Flecken an der hinteren Boardwand als wenn der Feuer-Rauch durch Ansaugführungen nach draußen kam. Ich glaube die Moskwa und ihre Maschinenanlage war nur noch sehr sehr eingeschränkt arbeitsfähig.
Dazu Berichte in (meinem) Forum Marinearchiv, das es auf der gesammten Moskwa nur einen einzigen Löschmittelstrang gab, ohne Redundanz, das wäre fast schon mehr als fahrlässig


----------



## Optiki (21. April 2022)

Es wird berichtet, dass es heute in Russland an zwei Stellen gebrannt hat. 

Einmal im Aerospace Defense Research Institute in Tver, wo wohl unter anderem die Iskander Raketen entwickelt wurden und dann soll noch einen großes Chemiewerk in Kineshma  brennen. 









						5 Dead in Fire at Russian Aerospace Defense Research Institute – State Media - The Moscow Times
					

Video shows plumes of dark smoke rising from the Aerospace Defense Forces’ Second Central Research Institute.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1517158013815074820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal sehen ob das mit dem Chemiewerk auch stimmt, das Video sieht schon etwas komisch aus. Sollte jedoch beides stimmen, bin ich mal auf die Reaktion von Russland gespannt.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. April 2022)

Die Russen vergößern wohl ihr Staatsgebiet mit der nächsten völkerechtswiedrigen Annexion. In Cherson ist eine nächste Fake-Abstimmung geplant.









						Russland will offenbar Referendum in Cherson fälschen
					

Ukrainischen Politikern zufolge plant Russland, die eingenommene Stadt Cherson zur Volksrepublik zu erklären. Die Situation erinnert an die Annexion der Krim.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rfP3pAtFTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Putin will die da drinne langsam krepieren lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin will die da drinne langsam krepieren lassen.


Ist auch objektiv die beste Entscheidung (es kursiert nur die Vermutung, dass er es macht weil er nicht die Kraft hat da rein zu gehen)

Ich meine was ist die Alternative?
Freikämpfen? Kostet beide Seiten sehr viel.
Gas? Kriegsverbrechen

Also belagern und jeder der raus kommt geht in Kriegsgefangenschaft.
Spart Leben auf allen Seiten.

Also falls die Russen das so durchziehen wie angekündigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. April 2022)

steinigt mich nicht. der artikel, den ich verlinke steckt hinter einer paywall. finde das aber sehr interessant und werde ein paar passagen als zitat veröffentlichen. 
(wenn das gänzlich unerwünscht ist, darf ein mod den beitrag natürlich gerne löschen)









						Russischer Stahlmagnat Lissin: „Unschuldige Menschen und Soldaten sterben“
					

Russland reichster Mann, der Stahlmagnat Wladimir Lissin, hielt sich lange aus der Politik heraus. Nun hat er offen und direkt Verständnis für die westlichen Sanktionen gezeigt.




					www.faz.net
				






> Russland reichster Mann, der Stahlmagnat Wladimir Lissin, hielt sich lange aus der Politik heraus. Nun hat er offen und direkt Verständnis für die westlichen Sanktionen gezeigt.





> Umso erstaunlicher war deshalb, was der Stahlmagnat Wladimir Lissin, laut „Forbes“-Magazin derzeit mit einem Vermögen von 18,4 Milliarden Dollar reichster Russe, vor Kurzem der Zeitung „Kommersant“ sagte. Statt von einer laut Kreml präzisen „Spezialoperation“ im Sinne der Ukrainer sprach Lissin von einer „humanitären Katastrophe“ und zeigte sogar Verständnis für die Sanktionen des Westens – auch damit bewegte er sich gefährlich nahe an einem Straftatbestand, denn das Aufrufen zu Strafmaßnahmen gegen Russland steht dort seit Kurzem unter Strafe. Auf persönliche Sanktionen gegen Oligarchen angesprochen sagte Lissin, einerseits führten sie zu einer „Kaskade negativer Folgen“ für Zehn-, vielleicht sogar Hunderttausende Mitarbeiter. Andererseits sei es beschämend, sich angesichts einer „humanitären Katastrophe“ über persönliche Probleme zu beschweren. Sanktionen könnten zwar ungerecht erscheinen, aber es sei klar, dass der Westen mit allen möglichen Mitteln versuchen werde, das „Sterben von Menschen und die Zerstörung von Städten“ zu stoppen.





> Die Offenheit des 65 Jahre alten Multimilliardärs, dessen Vermögen wegen des Krieges laut „Forbes“ im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 7,8 Milliarden Dollar und damit etwa 30 Prozent geschrumpft ist, überrascht auch deshalb, weil Lissin bis zuletzt in Russland lebte. Bisher deutet nichts darauf hin, dass er das Land verlassen hat.



scheinbar gibt es mittlerweile mehr und mehr kritische stimmen von einflussreichen personen auch innerhalb russlands. hoffentlich landen diese personen nicht einfach wie damals chodorkowskij im gulag, sondern weitere schließen sich ihnen an! es muss ein ende putins macht herbeigeführt werden!


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

> Währenddessen gibt es zunehmende Berichte über Massengräber in der Ortschaft Manhusch in der Nähe von Mariupol. Dort sollen russische Soldaten nach ukrainischen Angaben Tausende Bewohner verscharrt haben. Bürgermeister Wadym Bojtschenko warf den Russen einen Völkermord vor und rief die internationale Gemeinschaft zum Handeln auf, wie der Stadtrat von Mariupol auf Telegram mitteilte.
> 
> Bis zu 9000 Zivilisten könnten dort begraben sein, hieß es. Auch auf neuen Satellitenbildern des Unternehmens Maxar Technologies war etwas zu sehen, was nach einem Gräberfeld bei Manhusch aussah. Maxar erklärte, es seien mehr als 200 Massengräber. Anhand vorheriger Sattelitenbilder sei klar, dass die ersten Ende März ausgehoben worden und stetig neue dazugekommen seien.


Quelle: Mariupol widersetzt sich weiter – Massengrab mit 9000 Toten in Manhusch befürchtet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. April 2022)

> Das russische Verteidigungsministerium soll die Zahl der eigenen Verluste deutlich nach oben korrigiert haben. Das berichtet das belarussische Exilmedium "Nexta". Es bezieht sich dabei auf einen Tweet des pro-russischen Kanals "Readovka World". Der ist mittlerweile jedoch wieder gelöscht. Darin soll es heißen, dass 13.414 russische Soldaten als tot gelten und 7000 weitere als vermisst. Dies würde eine Verzehnfachung seit der letzten offiziellen Angabe über eigene Verluste aufseiten des russischen Militärs bedeuten. Über die Zahl verletzter Soldaten wird dagegen keine Angabe gemacht. Auch zum gesunkenen Flaggschiff "Moskwa" gibt es erstmals russische Angaben zu Opfern. Demnach seien 116 tote Matrosen bestätigt, mehr als 100 weitere gelten als vermisst. Die Angaben decken sich mit Videos, die die russische Führung nach dem Unglück veröffentlicht hat. Bei mehreren Anlässen, an denen die Crew der "Moskwa" gezeigt wird, sind nie mehr als 200 Matrosen zu sehen. Das Schiff soll jedoch eine Besatzung von rund 500 Mann gehabt haben.


quelle: ntv


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Zusammenhang?








						Zwei russische Oligarchen-Familien sterben innerhalb von 24 Stunden
					

Zwei mysteriöse Fälle von toten russischen Oligarchen werfen derzeit Fragen auf. Zuerst gibt es drei Tote im Luxusappartement des ehemaligen Gazprombank-Vizechef Vladislav Avayev. Dann wird die tote Familie von Sergey Protosenya in Spanien gefunden.




					www.focus.de


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zusammenhang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wo, das liegt gerade so in der Luft, das man sich und seine Familie umbringt, aber dabei immer wohl ein Kind "vergisst". Oder vielleicht ist das auch eine neue (russische) Krankheit?!


----------



## Optiki (22. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> quelle: ntv


Sorry, aber ich glaube das nicht so wirklich. Es ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass passende Zahlen ausersehen geleakt werden. Laut der Ukraine sind es aktuell 21200 Soldaten, welche entweder getötet oder festgenommen wurden. Laut dem Leak sind es jetzt knapp über 20000, dass ist mir alles viel zu nah dran. Ich bezweifle, dass die Russen ein solchen guten Überblick haben, vor allem was die Soldaten aus den Separatisten gebieten angeht. Ich würde nicht einmal unbedingt von einer bösen Absicht ausgehen, aber vlt will einer da ein bisschen anti Krieg machen und denkt sich da paar Zahlen aus, um sie zu angeblich zu leaken. 

Die großen Brände von gestern, werfen auch weiterhin Fragen auf. 

Die Ukrainer sind aber auch "mutig", die versuchen einfach mit einem Transportflugzeug in Richtung der Frontlinie zu fliegen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1517407063214895104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube das nicht so wirklich. Es ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass passende Zahlen ausersehen geleakt werden. Laut der Ukraine sind es aktuell 21200 Soldaten, welche entweder getötet oder festgenommen wurden. Laut dem Leak sind es jetzt knapp über 20000, dass ist mir alles viel zu nah dran. Ich bezweifle, dass die Russen ein solchen guten Überblick haben, vor allem was die Soldaten aus den Separatisten gebieten angeht. Ich würde nicht einmal unbedingt von einer bösen Absicht ausgehen, aber vlt will einer da ein bisschen anti Krieg machen und denkt sich da paar Zahlen aus, um sie zu angeblich zu leaken.



naja, aber eine pro-russische nachrichtenagentur, die den tweet kurz danach lieber schnell wieder löscht? was hätten die davon?
nexta konnte das ja retweeten und einen screenshot davon anfertigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube das nicht so wirklich. Es ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass passende Zahlen ausersehen geleakt werden. Laut der Ukraine sind es aktuell 21200 Soldaten, welche entweder getötet oder festgenommen wurden. Laut dem Leak sind es jetzt knapp über 20000, dass ist mir alles viel zu nah dran. Ich bezweifle, dass die Russen ein solchen guten Überblick haben, vor allem was die Soldaten aus den Separatisten gebieten angeht. Ich würde nicht einmal unbedingt von einer bösen Absicht ausgehen, aber vlt will einer da ein bisschen anti Krieg machen und denkt sich da paar Zahlen aus, um sie zu angeblich zu leaken.


Wo haben sie denn einen "guten Überblick"?
Sie erzählen etwas in dem Twitter Post, der liegt vor, von 13414 Toten und *ungefähr* 7000 Vermissten. Also ein genauer Überblick sieht anders aus und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die russische Armee auch regelmäßig durchzählen lässt, nach ihren Verlusten und da wohl Soldaten knapp sind, wahrscheinlich auch des öfteren.


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Na ja, kann ja selbst für einen Russen nicht all zu schwer sein, die eigenen Verluste zu zählen.

Alles, was im Plastiksack zurück kommt, gilt landläufig als tot und bekommt eine fortlaufende Nummer.

Und wenn nach einem Einsatz von einer Brigade mit 900 Mann hernach nur noch 600 Mann beim Wodkasaufen und Frauen schänden herumstehen und keiner weiss, wo der Rest ist, kommen die eben auf die Vermisstenliste drauf.
Oder eben siehe oben...


----------



## Optiki (22. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> naja, aber eine pro-russische nachrichtenagentur, die den tweet kurz danach lieber schnell wieder löscht? was hätten die davon?
> nexta konnte das ja retweeten und einen screenshot davon anfertigen.


Wenn es einmal passiert wäre ok, dann von mir aus, aber es ist wie bereits gesagt, jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal so passiert. Wenn du Nexta und CO verfolgst, dann hast du bestimmt auch von mehreren Leuten mitbekommen, die für pro russische Medien gearbeitet und mittlerweile ihren Job gekündigt haben und jetzt versuchen das Land zu verlassen. Wenn da ein Angestellter will, kann er schon einfach mal einen Tweet absetzen. Zudem ist Twitter nicht unbedingt eine Plattform für Russen ist. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ein genauer Überblick sieht anders aus und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die russische Armee auch regelmäßig durchzählen lässt, nach ihren Verlusten und da wohl Soldaten knapp sind, wahrscheinlich auch des öfteren.


Bei den Angehörigen des Militär wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht über die ganzen anderen Einheiten, Tschetschenen, Separatisten und Leute aus der Wagner Gruppe. Bei den Separatisten wird teilweise jeder Dödel in eine Uniform gesteckt, da gibt es Video, wo sie einfach Fabrikarbeiter in einen LKW gesetzt haben und die fragen sich, was sie jetzt machen sollen, weil sie nicht in den Kampf wollen.  

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass die Russen eine ungefähre Zahl haben, aber das sie so nah dran ist und vor allem jetzt schon wieder so veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## compisucher (22. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Bei den Angehörigen des Militär wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht über die ganzen anderen Einheiten, Tschetschenen, Separatisten und Leute aus der Wagner Gruppe.


Die sind für Putin doch eh nur Kanonenfutter, die werden so oder so nicht gezählt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn es einmal passiert wäre ok, dann von mir aus, aber es ist wie bereits gesagt, jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal so passiert.



naja, die russen lassen sich im krieg auch durch ihr handy orten, lassen sich per funk abhören, sind vor kiew krachend gescheitert und mussten daher ihre strategie ändern, widersprechen sich gerne in ihrer propaganda usw. usw.

von professionalität kann da also kaum die rede sein, dementsprechend würde mich auch ein dritter und vierter versehentlicher (nicht genehmigter) "leak" zu den tatsächlichen opferzahlen in zukunft nicht ernsthaft wundern.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Bei den Angehörigen des Militär wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht über die ganzen anderen Einheiten, Tschetschenen, Separatisten und Leute aus der Wagner Gruppe. Bei den Separatisten wird teilweise jeder Dödel in eine Uniform gesteckt, da gibt es Video, wo sie einfach Fabrikarbeiter in einen LKW gesetzt haben und die fragen sich, was sie jetzt machen sollen, weil sie nicht in den Kampf wollen.
> 
> Ich bezweifle nicht, dass die Russen eine ungefähre Zahl haben, aber das sie so nah dran ist und vor allem jetzt schon wieder so veröffentlicht wurde.


Vordergründig haben deine Argumente etwas für sich, aber wenn die russische Armee auch nur irgendeine Kleinigkeit aus den letzten 8 Wochen gelernt hat, dann sollten ihre Befehlshaber die Sollstärken/Iststärken *aller Einheiten* haben, auf denen sie ihre Operationen aufbauen! Das heißt auch Oberst X der Battallionskampfgruppe Y muss sehr wohl wissen wie seine Sollstärke/Iststärke ist, wenn er damit befohlene Operationen durchführen muss, genauso wie General Z eines Frontabschnittes A, der zum Häuserkampf einer Stadt antritt.
Ausser ich bin hier zu sehr in Professionalität und/oder der BW (deutschen Tradition) und Auftragstaktik verhaftet, aber man führt/plant doch keine Operationen auf einer ungefähren Sollstärke/Iststärke.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2022)

Offener Brief fordert von Scholz Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine
					

Ein offener Brief, der unterzeichnet wurde von Daniela Dahn und Konstantin Wecker, fordert den Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Schwer zu fassen, eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu fassen!
Zitat:


> Um jetzt weitere massive Zerstörungen der Städte so schnell wie möglich zu stoppen und Waffenstillstandsverhandlungen zu beschleunigen, sollte die Bundesregierung anregen, dass sich die derzeit belagerten, am meisten gefährdeten und bisher weitgehend unzerstörten Städte, wie Kiew, Charkiw und Odessa zu „unverteidigten Städten“ gemäß dem I. Zusatzprotokoll des Genfer Abkommen von 1949 erklären. Durch das bereits in der Haager Landkriegsordnung definierte Konzept konnten im Zweiten Weltkrieg zahlreiche Städte ihre Verwüstung verhindern_._



Nehmen diese Leute eigentlich am öffentlichen Leben teil?
Wer so etwas fordert nach eher tausenfach belegten Greueltaten und systematischen Vergewaltigungen, ist das Leiden der Bevölkerung wohl eher völlig egal, auch wenn man vordergründig einen völlig anderen Eindruck erwecken möchte.
Man möchte ernsthaft den Ukrainern das Recht auf Selbsverteidigung entziehen und Deutschland soll Steigbügelhalter für russischer Einflussphären werden, nur damit die Damen und Herren Business as usual nachgehen können oder das zerbrochenen Weltbild des Parzifismus hochgehalten wird.
Es ist echt widerlich!


----------



## behemoth85 (22. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Offener Brief fordert von Scholz Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine
> 
> 
> Ein offener Brief, der unterzeichnet wurde von Daniela Dahn und Konstantin Wecker, fordert den Stopp der Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine.
> ...


Moralisch übhaupt nicht zu fassen, aber wenn wie in der echten Welt Moral keine Rolle spielt dann sehr wohl zu fassen. Was Merkel, Steini und Co gerne unter Ausschuss der Öffentlichkeit, vorallem der Osteuropäischen, für eine Politik mit Russland betrieben, würden die Genossen der heutigen SPD nur zugerne fortsetzen. 

Dumm wenn dir dann die ganze Welt auf die Finger schaut. Ich frage mich ob solche Parteien in der heutigen Welt übhaupt die Fähigkeit besitzen, die BRD in eine globale Geopolitik einzubauen. Dass Deutschland balanciert ist zwar keine Neuheit, aber in solchen Zeiten das Business an forderste Stelle zu setzen ist mehr als nur grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist echt widerlich!


Sind doch eh nur Unterzeichner die absolut bedeutungslos sind.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind doch eh nur Unterzeichner die absolut bedeutungslos sind.


Die sind eher bedeutungslos ja, wenn man sich aber die Diskussionen der letzten Woche anschaut, vorgestern bei Lanz mit Stegner, oder Erich Vad gestern bei Illner, weiß man sehr gut/ kann man sehr gut beobachten, das diese Haltung in doch auch eher bedeutenden Teilen der deutschen Gesellschaft relevant ist.
Ein Berliner Bürgermeister Müller stellt sich in das Fernsehen und sagt öffentlich, das es nicht weiterhelfen würde, wenn deutsche Parlamentarier in die Ukraine fahren, er empfindet das als Kriegstourismus und ihre Forderung nach schweren Waffen, seien rein emotional und man könnte das nicht ernst nehmen.
Herr Vad erklärt öffentlich im Fernsehen, er empfinde es als falsch darüber zu reden, das die Ukraine diesen Krieg gewinnen soll, wobei mit gewinnen ausschließlich gemeint ist, die Russen wieder dahin zurück zu treiben, wo sie am 24.02.2022 gestartet sind.
In einigen relevanten Teilen der deutschen Gesellschaft schwirrt immer noch ein sehr defuses koloniales Bild von Osteuropa und hier insbesondere der Ukraine herum, plus das zerbrochne Parzifismus Weltbild mit einem netten Russland. Man billigt sehr unterschwellig den Osteuropäischen Staaten irgendwie nicht zu, zwischen Russland und in diesem Fall Deutschland, irgendwie relevant zu sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Dieser offene Brief ist natürlich ein Gipfel dieser Haltung!

Wenn man es bösartig ausdrücken will, haben Teile der deutschen Gesellschaft ein *ähnliches* Weltbild, über Osteuropäische Staaten, wie die augenblickliche russische Herrschaftselite und die russische Bevölkerung die das unterstützt.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das diese Haltung in doch auch eher bedeutenden Teilen der deutschen Gesellschaft relevant ist.


Eine Freundin war letztens mit ihrem Freund bei uns zu Besuch. In unserer Diskussion ging es ursprünglich um die Notwendigkeit von Fahrradwegen neben Landstraßen. Konnte er nicht verstehen und dass die Radfahrer wenigstens Steuern zahlen sollen. Er sieht es gar nicht ein mit seinen KFZ Steuern die Fahrradinfrastruktur zu finanzieren... Irgendwann meinte er 
Bla bla bla
...das sagen auch Leute die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine fordern... Darauf bin ich gar nicht erst eingegangen. Hoffentlich schießt sie den bald ab. Ich war sprachlos.

Edit: der Typ ist natürlich weniger bedeutend 😂


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erich Vad gestern bei Illner


Zu diesem Offizier hatte ich ja schon was geschrieben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2022)

Was ich noch für wissenswert halte...






						Ukraine-Krieg: Quantum-Systems liefert Drohnen an ukrainische Armee
					

Es gibt doch nicht nur Stahlhelme aus Deutschland. Ukrainische Oligarchen und die Bundeswehr kaufen nun Hightech-Militärdrohnen beim Münchner Start-up Quantum-Systems ein – für die ukrainische Armee.




					www.wiwo.de
				






			Bericht: Die Ukraine hat laut US-Militärs jetzt mehr Panzer im Einsatz als Russland
		










						Putins neue Kriegspläne: Russische Armee will bis zur Republik Moldau vorrücken
					

Das russische Militär und Wladimir Putin haben am Freitag ihre neuen Kriegspläne vorgestellt. Sie gehen weit über die Ukraine hinaus.




					www.ksta.de


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die sind eher bedeutungslos ja, wenn man sich aber die Diskussionen der letzten Woche anschaut, vorgestern bei Lanz mit Stegner, oder Erich Vad gestern bei Illner, weiß man sehr gut/ kann man sehr gut beobachten, das diese Haltung in doch auch eher bedeutenden Teilen der deutschen Gesellschaft relevant ist.


Die Sendung hatte ich gestern auch gesehen. Der Einzige der ihm zugestimmt hat war Siegmar Gabriel.
Roderich Kiesewetter, auch ein Mann vom Fach, hatte ihn vehement widersprochen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> steinigt mich nicht. der artikel, den ich verlinke steckt hinter einer paywall. finde das aber sehr interessant und werde ein paar passagen als zitat veröffentlichen.
> (wenn das gänzlich unerwünscht ist, darf ein mod den beitrag natürlich gerne löschen)
> 
> 
> ...



Leute in der Preisklasse in Straflager zu verfrachten ist schwierig, vor allem in turbulenten Zeiten. Man wird in Russland nur schwer so reich, wenn man sich nicht auch auf Operationen jenseits der Legalität versteht. Chorodkowskij wollte politischen Einfluss, das hat ihn angreifbar gemacht. Der hier? Wird nicht zu Hause sein, wenn die Polizei klingelt. Aber wenn das zu oft passiert, klingelt jemand bei der Polizei.

Natürlich hat Putin auch Mittel mit derartigen Leuten fertig zu werden, aber dass dann eher gemäß des von Compisucher geposteten Musters. Und das lässt sich nur in begrenzter Zahl anwenden - sowohl was den Aufwand für Durchführung, Spurenbeseitigung und Erhalt der eigenen Glaubwürdigkeit angeht als auch was die Gefahr von Gegenmaßnahmen der Bedrohten als auch die resultierenden wirtschaftlichen Probleme.




Don-71 schrieb:


> I wo, das liegt gerade so in der Luft, das man sich und seine Familie umbringt, aber dabei immer wohl ein Kind "vergisst". Oder vielleicht ist das auch eine neue (russische) Krankheit?!



Die überzähligen Kinder waren offensichtlich älter und außer Haus. Aber das könnte natürlich auch ein Grund für die Auswahl der Exempel-Ziele gewesen sein.

Politisch ist damit jedenfalls endgültig die Grenze erreicht, ab der Verhandlungen mit Putin unmöglich sind. Ich hoffe, dass die spanischen Ermittler das auch schnell genug belegen können, damit Scholz & Co kein Hintertürchen bleibt, aber Mafia bleibt Mafia und mit der macht man keine Deals.




Optiki schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube das nicht so wirklich. Es ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal, dass passende Zahlen ausersehen geleakt werden. Laut der Ukraine sind es aktuell 21200 Soldaten, welche entweder getötet oder festgenommen wurden. Laut dem Leak sind es jetzt knapp über 20000, dass ist mir alles viel zu nah dran. Ich bezweifle, dass die Russen ein solchen guten Überblick haben, vor allem was die Soldaten aus den Separatisten gebieten angeht.



Wieso sollten die Russen keinen Überblick über die von Russen ausgebildeten, von Russen ausgestatteten und von Russen kommandierten Einheiten haben? Auffällig ist eher, dass auch die Ukrainer so präzise ihre Abschüsse zählen sollen. Aufgrund der bislang eher kurzen Kampfreichweiten und des Mangels an Luftwaffe zwar nicht auszuschließen, aber ich denke es gibt einen viel simpleren Grund für die Ähnlichkeit der Zahlen:
Die einzige Möglichkeit für die Ukrainer, Angaben auf drei Stellen genau zu machen, sind Insider bei den Russen. Logisch, dass zwei Berichte aus gleicher Quelle auch die gleiche Zahl nennen.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

> Rund zwei Monate nach Beginn des russischen Angriffskriegs auf die Ukraine wird Uno-Generalsekretär António Guterres kommende Woche Russland und die Ukraine besuchen. Nach einem Empfang durch Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin am Dienstag in Moskau werde Guterres in die Ukraine weiterreisen und dort am Donnerstag unter anderem Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj treffen, teilten die Vereinten Nationen am Freitag (Ortszeit) in New York mit.


Quelle: Uno-Generalsekretär Guterres wird auch nach Kiew reisen

Ich erwarte dadurch nicht viel.


----------



## Adi1 (23. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Uno-Generalsekretär Guterres wird auch nach Kiew reisen
> 
> Ich erwarte dadurch nicht viel.


Ich auch nicht 
Wahrscheinlich wird das Putin bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen.
Irgendwann werden die "normalen " Russen auf die Straßen gehen,
dann wird das enden,
so wie einst wie in Rumänien. 









						Nicolae Ceaușescu – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




dachte auch,
er wäre unfehlbar ...


----------



## AchtBit (23. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, dass die Ukraine noch lange stand hält. Selbst wenn jetzt morgen die geforderten Waffen verfügbar währen, würde das den Ausgang des Krieges nicht mehr maßgeblich verändern.  Wenn man Putins Vorgehen verfolgt hat, dann sollte klar sein, wohin sich sein Focus bewegen wird,  nachdem die UK eine pro russische Machtspitze hat. Er verfolgte hartneckig sein Ziel, keine Natoländer in direkter Nachbarschaft von Russland.  Für eine natofreie Zone um Russland,  wird er Lettland und Estland zu einem Natoaustritt bewegen wollen. Wenn beide Länder schlau sind, dann geben sie ihm nach und erklären sich, als militärisch neutral.  Möglichst noch bevor es zu  einer militärischen Spannung kommt.  Finnland hats von  Anfang an richtig gemacht und  eine Verzichtserklärung , zum Natobeitritt abgegeben.  Das hat Putin zufriedengestellt. 

Wenns so kommt, dann hat er quasi Russland, vom schwarzen Meer bis zu baltischen See ,von der Nato abgeschirmt.  Die Länderkette, welche hier als Buffer dient, könnte man geografisch, "Europa-Asien Linie" bezeichnen. Strategisch gesehen,  sichert es Russland vollen Zugang über Land und Seewege.  Das wäre die friedliche (Zuckerbrot) Variante.  

Alternativ bleibt noch die Peitschen Option.  Militärische Vernichtungschläge, mit dem Hammer, gegen  russische Machtzentren.  Ich wähl Option 1.  2  würde mein Gewissen nicht zulassen. Nur durch absolut rücksichtsloser Vorgehensweise aller Natomitglieder zusammen, würde das jetzt noch  Erfolg  bringen.  Wäre Putin millitärisch dazu in der Lage, wäre es ihm durchaus zuzutrauen.

Einigt man sich nicht auf eine der beiden Optionen, dann seh ich persönlich kein Raum mehr, um  eine  Ausdehnung  des Konflikts auf ganz Europa zu verhindern.  Was dann passieren wird, kann und will man, vorher nicht glauben.
Alle guten Dinge sind 3, würde an Ironie nicht mehr zu übertreffen sein.  

Greez Acht.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Er verfolgte hartneckig sein Ziel, keine Natoländer in direkter Nachbarschaft von Russland. Für eine natofreie Zone um Russland, wird er Lettland und Estland zu einem Natoaustritt bewegen wollen. Wenn beide Länder schlau sind, dann geben sie ihm nach und erklären sich, als militärisch neutral.


Die Ukraine haben  auf Atomwaffen verzichtet. Dafür hat Russland die territoriale Unversehrtheit garantiert.
Man sieht ja, wo das hingeführt hat.
Würden also die baltischen Staaten aus der Nato austreten, würde Russland am nächsten Tag einmarschieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke nicht, dass die Ukraine noch lange stand hält. Selbst wenn jetzt morgen die geforderten Waffen verfügbar währen, würde das den Ausgang des Krieges nicht mehr maßgeblich verändern.  Wenn man Putins Vorgehen verfolgt hat, dann sollte klar sein, wohin sich sein Focus bewegen wird,  nachdem die UK eine pro russische Machtspitze hat. Er verfolgte hartneckig sein Ziel, keine Natoländer in direkter Nachbarschaft von Russland.  Für eine natofreie Zone um Russland,  wird er Lettland und Estland zu einem Natoaustritt bewegen wollen. Wenn beide Länder schlau sind, dann geben sie ihm nach und erklären sich, als militärisch neutral.  Möglichst noch bevor es zu  einer militärischen Spannung kommt.  Finnland hats von  Anfang an richtig gemacht und  eine Verzichtserklärung , zum Natobeitritt abgegeben.  Das hat Putin zufriedengestellt.
> 
> ...


ja nee, ist klar, nicht nur die ukraine, auch gleich die baltischen staaten sollen deiner meinung nach vor russland kuschen und im endeffekt ihre souveränität aufgeben.

das hieße aufgeben und putin recht geben. das wäre ganze sicher (!) nicht der richtige weg.

zudem hat die russische propaganda schon ganz anderes von sich gegeben, ich sage nur "...bis nach lissabon". wenn man nun nachgeben würde, würde er sich schlicht ermutigt fühlen immer weiterzugehen.

seine streitkräfte reibt er so aber gerade schon gegen die ukraine auf, das zeigt sehr deutlich, dass er auf konventionellem wege keinerlei chance gegen die nato hätte. und nukleare schläge würde putin meiner meinung nach nur ernsthaft in betracht ziehen, wenn russland direkt angegriffen wird. das wird die nato aber nicht machen, sie verteidigt wenn dann die territoriale integrität der eigenen mitgliedsstaaten.

zudem würde ein nuklearer schlag putins gegen ein nato-mitglied auch das absolute ende russlands bedeuten.


sorry, aber dein beitrag liest sich sehr pro-russisch.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Finnland hats von Anfang an richtig gemacht und eine Verzichtserklärung , zum Natobeitritt abgegeben. Das hat Putin zufriedengestellt.


Was erzählst du hier für glatte Lügen?








						Nicht nur Finnland will jetzt in die Nato – damit hat sich Putin fundamental verrechnet
					

Schweden und Finnland wollen der Nato beitreten. Bislang waren beide Staate stets neutral. Mit seinem Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine hat der russische Diktator Wladimir Putin das westliche Verteidigungsbündnis gestärkt, denn die beiden nordeuropäischen Staaten sind gut gerüstet.




					www.focus.de
				











						Finnland und Schweden: Startschuss für den NATO-Beitritt?
					

Lange galt ein NATO-Beitritt Finnlands und Schwedens als ausgeschlossen. Nun wird er immer wahrscheinlicher. Beim Treffen der Regierungschefinnen und einem aktuellen Sicherheitsbericht geht es um die neue Lage. Von Arne Bartram und Lea Busch.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Möglicher NATO-Beitritt: Finnland will "binnen Wochen" entscheiden
					

Nun soll es ganz schnell gehen: Angesichts des Ukraine-Krieges will Finnland bereits in wenigen Wochen über einen möglichen Antrag zur Aufnahme in die NATO entscheiden. Moskau dürfte das als Provokation auffassen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Dazu ist der Ausgang des Krieges völlig offen, woher du die Expertise nimmst das die Ukraine militärisch nicht mehr standhalten kann, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selbst.
Dein Vorschlag/Analyse zu den baltischen Staaten halte ich für vollkommen abwegig, die baltischen Staaten werden unter überhaupt gar keinen Umständen aus der Nato austreten und schon gar nicht nach diesem völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg gegen die Ukraine, der offenkundig mittlerweile auch als ziviler Vernichtungskrieg angelegt ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

> Die ukrainischen Behörden haben das Zustandekommen eines Fluchtkorridors für die vom Krieg zerstörte Hafenstadt Mariupol bestätigt. "Die Evakuierung aus dem okkupierten Mariupol beginnt um 11 Uhr vom Einkaufszentrum "Port-City" aus", teilte der ukrainische Stadtrat von Mariupol auf seinem Telegram-Kanal mit.
> 
> Die Busse in die von der Ukraine kontrollierte Großstadt Saporischschja seien für Frauen, Kinder und Alte gedacht, teilte die Behörde weiter mit. In den vergangenen Tagen gab es immer wieder Versuche, Zivilisten aus der Stadt zu evakuieren. Allerdings scheiterten diese Bemühungen mehrfach. Russland und die Ukraine werfen sich gegenseitig vor, für das Scheitern verantwortlich zu sein.


Fluchtkorridor für Mariupol bestätigt

Hoffentlich kann der Großteil der  Zivilisten dort, endlich evakuiert werden.


----------



## Optiki (23. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass die Ukraine noch lange stand hält.


Woran machst du das fest, aktuell haben sie mehr Einheiten und sogar mehr Panzer im Einsatzgebiet laut dem Pentagon. Erst wenn die Russen den Krieg erklären, würde sich das ändern, aber dann müssen die Russen auch erstmal schauen, welche Qualität deren Einheiten haben und woher sie das ganze Material nehmen sollen, weil die 20k Panzer gibt es nicht mehr. 

Im Moment herrscht mehr oder weniger Stillstand an der Front und die Lufthoheit haben die Russen auch nicht ansatzweise. 

Aufgrund der Sanktionen können die Russen aktuell wohl auch keine Panzer und Luftabwehrsystem produzieren und müssen sich gerade neue Lieferanten aus China suchen.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jetzt morgen die geforderten Waffen verfügbar währen, würde das den Ausgang des Krieges nicht mehr maßgeblich verändern.


Wenn es so weitergeht, sind irgendwann mehr Nato Waffen in der Ukraine, als die meisten NATO Staaten nutzen. Ein ewig langen Krieg, können sich beide Seite also nicht wirklich leisten.  


AchtBit schrieb:


> Wenn man Putins Vorgehen verfolgt hat, dann sollte klar sein, wohin sich sein Focus bewegen wird,  nachdem die UK eine pro russische Machtspitze hat.


Dafür das UK so pro Russland sein sollen, liefern sie ganz schön viele Waffen. Vor allem aus deren wichtigen Beständen (Javelin und Co.), die nicht einfach schnell  ersetzt werden können.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Er verfolgte hartneckig sein Ziel, keine Natoländer in direkter Nachbarschaft von Russland.  Für eine natofreie Zone um Russland,  wird er Lettland und Estland zu einem Natoaustritt bewegen wollen. Wenn beide Länder schlau sind, dann geben sie ihm nach und erklären sich, als militärisch neutral.  Möglichst noch bevor es zu  einer militärischen Spannung kommt.


Da müsste schon extrem viel passieren, dass dieses Länder aus der Nato austreten. Putin wäre extrem dumm diese Länder anzugreifen so lange sie in der Nato sind. Wo glaubst du stellst sich die Nato auf, die Russen können sich da nicht einfach vor die Grenze stellen und so tun, als würden sie Übungen machen und plötzlich angreifen. Ebenfalls kann dann Putin auch seinen Krieg nicht mit so schönen Lügen wie Entnazifizierung schmücken.  



AchtBit schrieb:


> Finnland hats von  Anfang an richtig gemacht und  eine Verzichtserklärung , zum Natobeitritt abgegeben.  Das hat Putin zufriedengestellt.


oder auch nicht..



AchtBit schrieb:


> Wenns so kommt, dann hat er quasi Russland, vom schwarzen Meer bis zu baltischen See ,von der Nato abgeschirmt.  Die Länderkette, welche hier als Buffer dient, könnte man geografisch, "Europa-Asien Linie" bezeichnen. Strategisch gesehen,  sichert es Russland vollen Zugang über Land und Seewege.  Das wäre die friedliche (Zuckerbrot) Variante.


Das hätte Putin bestimmt gerne, aber die Macht Fantasie wird ihn wahrscheinlich lange überdauern. 


AchtBit schrieb:


> Alternativ bleibt noch die Peitschen Option.  Militärische Vernichtungschläge, mit dem Hammer, gegen  russische Machtzentren.


Diese Option gibt es nicht, weil es das Ende der Erde wäre. 



AchtBit schrieb:


> Nur durch absolut rücksichtsloser Vorgehensweise aller Natomitglieder zusammen, würde das jetzt noch  Erfolg  bringen.  Wäre Putin millitärisch dazu in der Lage, wäre es ihm durchaus zuzutrauen.


Was?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> blub blub



<°)(((><(




juko888 schrieb:


> zudem hat die russische propaganda schon ganz anderes von sich gegeben, ich sage nur "...bis nach lissabon". wenn man nun nachgeben würde, würde er sich schlicht ermutigt fühlen immer weiterzugehen.



Putins Bedingungen für einen Truppenabzug war kurz vor dem Einmarsch "demilitarisierte Ukraine" und "keine NATO-Truppen in Polen, Teschechien, Ungarn, Bulgarien, Estland, Litauen, Rumänien, Slowakei, Slowenien, Albanien, Kroatien und Nordmazedonien". Es ist wohl vollkommen klar, dass nach einem Siegreichen Krieg und der Eroberung der Ukraine und Moldawiens die Forderungen nicht kleiner, sondern größer wären.
.




RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann der Großteil der  Zivilisten dort, endlich evakuiert werden.



Bei Tickern wenigstens die Zeit mit angeben...

Anyway:
"16:15 Stadtverwaltung: Weitere Evakuierung aus Mariupol gescheitert"

Wie zu erwarten war. Putin lässt keine Geiseln gehen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Erst wenn die Russen den Krieg erklären, würde sich das ändern, aber dann müssen die Russen auch erstmal schauen, welche Qualität deren Einheiten haben und woher sie das ganze Material nehmen sollen, weil die 20k Panzer gibt es nicht mehr.



Die ursprüngliche Invasionsmacht wurde iirc auf 1/5 des russischen Heeres geschätzt. Mittlerweile wurde ein Teil davon vernichtet, ein Teil ausgetauscht und weiter aufgestock. Es sollten aktuell also 1/3 der Streitkräfte mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine beschäftigt sein oder gewesen sein. Da bleibt rein quantitativ nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben, wenn man die Landesverteidigung nicht reduzieren will.

Leider tut die NATO ja seit 4 Monaten alles mögliche, aber garantiert keine zusätzlichen Anlässe schaffen, um mehr von Putins Truppen in der Defensive zu binden.



> Aufgrund der Sanktionen können die Russen aktuell wohl auch keine Panzer und Luftabwehrsystem produzieren und müssen sich gerade neue Lieferanten aus China suchen.



Bei den Panzern ging es doch nur um die Nachtsichtgeräte, oder? Da hätte ich mittlerweile ein (wenn auch vermutlich deutlich schlechtere) Lösung für erwartet, denn sowas lässt sich getrennt von praktisch allem anderen austauschen und es ist ja nicht so, als hätten die Russen vor Beginn der französischen Lieferungen nur am Tage kämpfen können.
(Und selbst wenn man auf den Stand zurückgehen würde: 8-10 Stunden am Tag keinen Panzer einsetzen zu können, weil er nachts blind ist, ist immer noch besser, als 24 h am Tag keinen Panzer einsetzen zu können, weil man keinen hat.)



> Wenn es so weitergeht, sind irgendwann mehr Nato Waffen in der Ukraine, als die meisten NATO Staaten nutzen. Ein ewig langen Krieg, können sich beide Seite also nicht wirklich leisten.



Ich weiß nicht, wie die Lagerzeit bei den Javelins und Stinger ist. Aber nahezu alles andere, was vor wenigen Tagen in die Ukraine geliefert wurde, war bei den NATO-Staaten nur sekundäre Reserve, die mittelfristig sowieso ausgemustert werden sollte. Da ist noch viel Luft nach oben.



> Da müsste schon extrem viel passieren, dass dieses Länder aus der Nato austreten.



""Viel""? Kometeneinschläge in Washington, New York, San Francisco, LA, Houston, London, Paris, Rom, Madrid und Berlin würde ich mal als unterste Grenze ansetzen, ehe aktuell irgend ein Staat zu dem Schluss kommt "ach NATO? Das ist eigentlich eher eine Belastung als ein Nutzen"


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ""Viel""? Kometeneinschläge in Washington, New York, San Francisco, LA, Houston, London, Paris, Rom, Madrid und Berlin würde ich mal als unterste Grenze ansetzen, *ehe aktuell irgend ein Staat zu dem Schluss kommt* "ach NATO? Das ist eigentlich eher eine Belastung als ein Nutzen"


Wir sind eigentlich in allem d'accord!
Frau Le Pen könnte das aber anders sehen, sie könnte auch noch warten und die Aufnahme von Finnland und Schweden verhindern, nichts genaues weiss man bei der Frau.
Man kann nur hoffen, das genügend Franzosen aus ihrer Sicht das kleinere Übel Macron wählen, um Le Pen zu verhindern, sie könnte bei der Nato und in der EU, einen wirklichen haufen Scheiss anstellen, ganz im Sinne ihres Finanziers aus dem Kreml.
Sie hat sich ja besonders auf Deutschland eingeschossen und will jegliche Zusammenarbeit auf allen Gebieten sofort abbrechen und beenden, irgendwie habe ich so das Gefühl das da ein Neid- und Minderwertigkeits-Gefühl/Syndrom  massiv im Gange ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei Tickern wenigstens die Zeit mit angeben...


Ja ok. Mache ich beim nächsten mal.  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anyway:
> "16:15 Stadtverwaltung: Weitere Evakuierung aus Mariupol gescheitert"
> 
> Wie zu erwarten war. Putin lässt keine Geiseln gehen.


Schade. Nur frage ich mich warum sie dann zuerst Zusagen machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2022)

Psychologische Kriegsführung? Genau diese Zermürbungstaktik wendet Russland doch schon seit Wochen an. Ich glaube weniger als ein Viertel aller "zugesagten" Fluchtkorridore kam überhaupt zustande und auf den restlichen immer nur ein Bruchteil der eigentlich angedachten Fahrzeuge durch. Hoffnung machen, Vorbereitungsaufwand provozieren und dann hängen lassen. Oder abknallen.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

@ruyven_macaran : Neu ist das nicht... das stimmt. Aber in Mariupol harren seit 6 Wochen noch ca. 100000 Zivilisten ohne Wasser, Strom, ausreichend Nahrungsmitteln und Medikamenten aus. Da gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf,  dass auch der größte Unmensch, da noch etwas Gnade zeigt. Aber die werden wohl eher zwangsdeportiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2022)

Ich verschieb das mal hier her...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal diese Behauptungen zu belegen?





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Putin wollte die ukraine immerhin "entnazifizieren"











						Krieg gegen die Ukraine: "Entnazifizierung" als Vorwand
					

Präsident Putin spricht von einer "Entnazifizierung", das russische Präsidialamt fordert, die Ukraine müsse von Nazis befreit werden. Das Bild einer "Nazi-Ukraine" wird vom Kreml seit Jahren aufgebaut. Von P. Gensing, A. Reisin und C. Reveland.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und wenn der krieg für russland gewonnen wäre,


Theoretische annahme, wie die formulierung schon aus drückt


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> hätten sie auch alle zeit der welt um ukrainer von russen zu trennen.


Der punkt sollte klar sein und das der krieg auch gegen das volk der ukrainer geführt wird zeigen schon die vielen massengräber auf (ehemals) russisch besetztem gebiet.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Danach kann man erstere ja in ein gulag verfrachten... (vorzugsweise natürlich erstmal die, die keinen anschluß an russland wollen)


Sollte auch klar sein, denn irgendwo hin müssen die ganzen verhafteten ja und vor ort gleich erschießen macht erstmal keinen sinn, wenn man noch arbeitsleistung heraus holen kann und ein stilles verschwinden weniger unmut beim rest der bevölkerung erzeugt als eine direkte erschießung.

Hab ich was vergessen???


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland hatten wir auch eine Entnazifizierung.


Selten so gelacht. Nur gut das ich vor lachen nicht vom sofa fallen kann...








						Wie Nazi-Lehrer nach dem Krieg Karriere machten
					

Unter Hitler zündet der Hamburger Turnlehrer Rudolf Fehling Synagogen an und verprügelt Juden. Nach 1945 arbeitet er wieder im Schuldienst - und schlägt dort Kinder. Er ist kein Einzelfall.




					www.ndr.de
				











						Von wegen Entnazifizierung: Nazi-Karrieren in der DDR | MDR.DE
					

Am 27. Februar 1948 wurde die Entnazifizierung in der Sowjetischen Besatzungszone offiziell beendet. Es war ein Gründungsmythos der DDR, dass sie antifaschistisch und nazifrei war. Aber war sie das wirklich?




					www.mdr.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> Ab Juni kann die Welt das live überwachen und anschauen, da dann die Verfahren beginnen sollen.


Link?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gut wäre, wenn unsere Regierung dort Beobachter hinschickt und eventuell Rechtsbeistand zur Verfügung stellt, damit alles Rechtstaatlich abläuft.


Wenn du dich freiwillig meldest vieleicht. Scholz will doch schon die leichen nicht sehen...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft die Zurückhaltung von Scholz, dann als Vermittler zu fungieren?


Dazu braucht es erstmal etwas zum verhandeln und dafür muß erstmal eine partei ihr minimum-ziel erreicht haben.
Für putin wäre das der osten und süden der ukraine und für selensky die zurück eroberung der aktuell von russland eroberten gebiete. Danach ist entscheidend wer die bessere verhandlungsmasse (truppen und kampf-stärke) hat. Der mit den besseren karten gibt dann vor und der rest hat sich danach zu richten.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Scholz als Vermittler? Putin lacht sich über ihn schlapp.

Putin kann man nur Härte zeigen. Alles andere ist gescheitert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (24. April 2022)

+++ 08:51 Ukraine: Zwei Generäle bei Angriff auf Kommandozentrale getötet +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				







> +++ 08:51 Ukraine: Zwei Generäle bei Angriff auf Kommandozentrale getötet +++​Die Ukraine hat eigenen Angaben zufolge eine russische Kommandozentrale in der südlichen Region Cherson zerstört. Das berichtet das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium auf Facebook. Demnach wurden bei dem Angriff zwei russische Generäle getötet. Ein weiterer wurde demnach in kritischem Zustand in ein Krankenhaus gebracht. Die ukrainischen Angaben lassen sich nicht unabhängig bestätigen. Cherson liegt am Schwarzen Meer nur wenige Kilometer nördlich der von Russland annektierten Krim. Die Hafenstadt war das erste größte Ballungsgebiet, das russische Truppen nach ihrer Invasion am 24. Februar erobert hatte und den Angaben zufolge als Kommandozentrale von besonderer Bedeutung für die weitere Kriegsführung im Süden der Ukraine.


----------



## Optiki (24. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> *Zwei Generäle bei Angriff auf Kommandozentrale*​


Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, ob es da bald wirklich zwei Todesmeldung gibt. Das wären ja dann  schon 10 getötete Generäle, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, von normalerweise 20.


----------



## Don-71 (24. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich verschieb das mal hier her...


Sehr schön!
Unser "russischer Freund" wollte ja Belege!








						Jetzt sagt Russland es offen: Die Ukraine soll ausgelöscht werden
					

Ein Beitrag der russischen staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur RIA hat für Aufsehen gesorgt. Titel: „Was Russland in Bezug auf die Ukraine tun sollte“. Das bekannte Narrativ eines Befreiungskrieges von Nazi-Eliten wird zwar übernommen, die Rhetorik ist allerdings selbst für Kreml-nahe Medien...




					www.focus.de
				



Insoweit soll jeder der sich als Ukrainer ansieht oder "fühlt" getötet werden, insbesondere die Soldaten die ihr Land verteidigen, alle anderen sollen zumindestens gewaltsam über eine Generation umerzogen werden.
Ja es gibt noch den ein oder anderen Unterschied zum 3. Reich, Hitler und den Nazis, aber er ist nur noch äußerst gering und bei den "Nazis" hat es sich immerhin fast ein Jahrzehnt "hochgeschauckelt", die Russen sind nach einer Woche mit Genoziden und systematischen Vergewaltigungen zur Sache gekommen, was passiert wohl, wenn sie 10 Jahre Zeit haben?

Ich finde bei unserem "russischen Freund" die Datumsangaben immer höchst interessant, erst war völlig klar, das die Ukraine ohne Frage auf der Stelle völlig überrannt wird, dann sollte man mal 14 Tage abwarten, dann sollten wir 30 Tage abwarten, seit Woche 2 wird die Einkesselung der ukrainischen Armee in der Ostukraine als sicher propagiert, wir sind in Woche 9, und es gibt noch immer keinen Kessel, jetzt ist der Juni das mystische Datum. Was wohl danach kommt?

Das Wort Rechtsstaat in Verbindung mit Russland in den Mund zu nehmen, ist nicht nur gewagt, es ist im Anblick der momentanen *Tatsachen *eher widerwärtig.


RyzA schrieb:


> Putin kann man nur Härte zeigen. Alles andere ist gescheitert.


Hoffentlich setzt sich diese absolut richtige Erkenntnis auch durch.
Er und sein Verein verstehen nichts anderes als Härte und Gewalt, alles andere wird als Schwäche interpretiert!

@juko888

Immer noch keine russischen Fernmelder an der Front, wurde sich wieder über Handys im ukranischen Funknetz unterhalten, die lernen es aber auch wirklich nicht. TzTzTz.
​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, ob es da bald wirklich zwei Todesmeldung gibt.


Ich denke das wird dauern, sonst geht die moral der truppe noch mehr in den keller. Schließlich haben die ukrainer ziele in russisch besetztem gebiet angegriffen und erfolgreich zerstört. Allerdings denke ich auch, das da die ami`s kräftig mit aufgeklärt haben. Die liefern doch taktische daten wo es nur geht und wer die besseren hat wird den krieg gewinnen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Immer noch keine russischen Fernmelder an der Front, wurde sich wieder über Handys im ukranischen Funknetz unterhalten, die lernen es aber auch wirklich nicht. TzTzTz.


Die sind zu langsam und nur noch die notfall-option. Ich würde ja eher auf MW oder KW-funk setzen (reichweite mit recht kleinen sendern) und ein verschlüsseltes, digitales signal übertragen.

Und noch aus dem link von juko888


> *+++ 09:58 Österreichs Außenminister gegen ukrainische EU-Mitgliedschaft +++*
> Der österreichische Außenminister Alexander Schallenberg ist gegen eine ukrainische EU-Mitgliedschaft. Es müsse auch andere Modelle als die Vollmitgliedschaft, den EWR oder Assoziierungsverträge als Mittel der Anbindung gehen, sagte er im Rahmen des 14. Europäischen Mediengipfels in Lech am Arlberg, wie "Der Standard" berichtet. Dabei verwies er auch auf den Westbalkan, bei dem man hinsichtlich EU-Beitrittsverhandlungen im Wort stehe.


Ich würde die ukraine auch eher über verträge anbinden, ähnlich der schweiz. Es gibt in der EU langsam zuviele meinungen und wenn mal wieder alle zustimmen müssen ist`s wie immer kaum zu machen.

Dazu noch








						Schweiz verbietet deutsche Munitionslieferung
					

Als Russland die Ukraine angreift, gibt die Schweiz ihre historische Neutralität auf und schließt sich den europäischen Sanktionen an. An dieser Stelle endet die Hilfsbereitschaft aber auch: Einem Bericht zufolge blockiert die Schweiz deutsche Munitionslieferungen.




					www.n-tv.de
				



Wir könnten zwar marder liefern, aber keine munition dazu. Ob das sinnvoll wäre weiß ich nicht...
Wird wohl zeit für rheinmetal die munition wo anders zu produzieren/zu beziehen. Immer dieser hickhack... ist ja furchtbar!


----------



## Optiki (24. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird dauern, sonst geht die moral der truppe noch mehr in den keller. Schließlich haben die ukrainer ziele in russisch besetztem gebiet angegriffen und erfolgreich zerstört. Allerdings denke ich auch, das da die ami`s kräftig mit aufgeklärt haben. Die liefern doch taktische daten wo es nur geht und wer die besseren hat wird den krieg gewinnen.


Selbst 8 von 20 sind schon viel, da  weiß ich nicht, ob das noch so viel Unterschied macht und ob es die überhaupt interessiert. Natürlich liefert die Nato extrem viele Daten an die Ukraine, sie fliegen ja auch noch ständig mit Radarflugzeugen über Osteuropa, teilweise auch über das schwarze Meer. 



			https://twitter.com/wipljw
		


Zusätzlich hat die Ukraine auch sehr viele Informanten, leider die Russen auch. Das Problem der Ukraine sind die fehlenden Raketen mit einer hohen Reichweite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Unser "russischer Freund" wollte ja Belege!
> 
> 
> ...



Hatten wir schon:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der erst im Nachhinein mitbekommen hat, dass das Sprachrohr des Kremls dauerhafter Unterdrückung und Umerziehungslager für Ukrainer sowie explizit die Auslöschung von deren Kultur fordert? (Also all das, was Biden angeblich zu Unrecht vorgeworfen hat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber der Putin-Progpagandist kümmert sich nicht darum, was man hier postet, sondern nur darum, was er hier verbreiten kann. (bzw. im Nachbarthread. Wenn sich sein Gejammer richtig interpretiere, hat er Schreibsperre in diesem Thread. Aber Argumentationen ihm gegenüber wären auch dann verschwendete Lebenszeit, wenn er antworten könnte.)



> Das Wort Rechtsstaat in Verbindung mit Russland in den Mund zu nehmen, ist nicht nur gewagt, es ist im Anblick der momentanen *Tatsachen *eher widerwärtig.



Man könnte einen Bindestrich zwisch den S ergänzen.
Aber die reine Juristerei ist in Russland schon seit ... ?immmer? ... eine Katastrophe. Putin hat sehr früh dafür gesorgt, dass Urteile in seinem Sinne gesprochen werden und allgemein stehen russische Staatsanwalt und Polizei nicht in dem Ruf, Fällen nachzugehen, bei denen sie sich eines Erfolges nicht sicher sind bzw. umgekehrt Fälle, denen sie nachgegangen sind, nicht mit einem "Erfolg" abzuschließen. Vor Putin, in den 90ern, waren Korruption und Gesetzestreue aber auch nicht gerade weiter verbreitet und bei den vorangehnden Gerichten zu Sowjet- und monarchistischen Zeiten könnte man bestenfalls argumentieren, dass die Unterdrückung bereits in den Gesetzen stand. Aber selbst da gab es mehr als genug, die gleicher als gleich waren und bei denen selbst die Gesetze, die es gab, nicht angemessen umgesetzt wurden. Russland hatte noch nie eine unabhängige, verlässliche Justiz.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die sind zu langsam und nur noch die notfall-option. Ich würde ja eher auf MW oder KW-funk setzen (reichweite mit recht kleinen sendern) und ein verschlüsseltes, digitales signal übertragen.



Du hättest ggf. auch die nötige Sende-/Empfangstechnik. Aber im Krieg muss die jeder haben, mit dem du kommunizieren willst und ich würde davon ausgehen, dass die russische Armee da im Moment nicht besser ausgestattet ist, als z.B. die Bundeswehr.
Allerdings wäre es ziemlich einfach, über Handy-Apps verschlüsselt zu kommunizieren.



> Und noch aus dem link von juko888
> 
> Ich würde die ukraine auch eher über verträge anbinden, ähnlich der schweiz. Es gibt in der EU langsam zuviele meinungen und wenn mal wieder alle zustimmen müssen ist`s wie immer kaum zu machen.



Die EU ist in ihrer Entscheidungsfindung dringend reformbedürftig. Was mal als Plattform zur konsensualen Koordinierung gemeinsamer Interessen begonnen hat, ist mittlerweile eine eigenständige Instutionen mit massivem Nettonutzen für sehr viele Beteiligte. So etwas braucht eine eigenständige, mehrheitsbasierte Organisation bei der sich alle beteiligten darüber im klaren sind, dass die auch mal gegen ihre Wünsche entscheiden wird und trotzdem insgesamt in ihrem Interesse ist.

Aber dieser Übergang zur VEU hat nichts mit der Ukraine zu tun, ein Staat mehr würde das aktuelle Chaos nur geringfügig steigern. Eine Aufnahme der Ukraine sollte man auch nicht mit den Balkanstaaten vergleichen, ganz im Gegenteil. Z.B. Mazedonien aufzunehmen wäre ein Schritt in beiderseitigem Interesse zur Erweiterung der wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten insbesondere Griechenlands und Bulgariens einschließlich neuer Verkehrsmöglichkeiten und mit einer leichten Steigerung der internationalen Bedeutung der EU insgesamt. Dahinter steht somit eine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung, die unter anderem mit einer ganzen Kladde von Bedingungen vernküpft ist, was der Beitrittskandidat denn schon bieten muss, damit die bestehenden Mitglieder nicht vor allem Kosten haben. (Weswegen es außer den nicht-wollern Schweiz/Norwegen/Island/Großbritanien irgendwie auch kein zweites Beispiel gibt.)

Die Ukraine dagegen ist wirtschaftlich, juristisch und in Teilen auch gesellschaftlich meilenweit von einer Erfüllung derartiger Beitragsbedingungen entfernt, von einem gewissen territorialen Konflikt ganz zu schweigen. Nach den Kriegsschäden bräuchte sie auf Jahrzehnte Unterstützung, um auf EU zu kommen. Die Ukraine würde man als absolute Ausnahme als einen ganz Grund aufnehmen: Als Entschädigung dafür, dass sie letztlich nur als Message an die EU und NATO verwüstet wurde. Als Anerkennung der Tatsäche, das die Ukrainer in den letzten Wochen, aber auch in den Jahren davor, mehr Begeisterung für europäische Ideale bewiesen haben, als EU-Regierungsparteien wie PIS und Fidez in ihrer gesamten Geschichte. Aus Dank dafür, dass die Ukrainer unsere Ärsche mit ihrem Leben retten.

Diese Aufnahme ist keine Kosten/Nutzenrechnung, weil die Ukraine reif wäre. Das ist ein Geschenk, dass die Ukrainer sich gewünscht haben und dass ihnen aus Dankbarkeit gewährt wird, weil es verdammt nochmal verdient haben.



> Dazu noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch gerade echt überrascht. Zwar geht die MK des Marder auf ein Schweizer Design zurück, aber die gesamte Familie wird global vertrieben und eingesetzt. Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es Munition für ein unter anderem auch von den USA genutztes Muster ausschließlich aus Schweizer Quellen geben soll.


----------



## Don-71 (24. April 2022)

Salve,

Verständnisfrage, aber finde nur ich das mehr als grenzwertig?



> *+++ 17:34 Düsseldorfs Ex-OB Geisel verteidigt umstrittenen Beitrag zur Ukraine +++*
> Düsseldorfs früherer Oberbürgermeister Thomas Geisel verteidigt seinen kritischen Blog-Beitrag über den ukrainischen Botschafter Andrij Melnyk gegen scharfe Kritik. "Ich habe ganz sicher nicht meinen moralischen Kompass verloren", sagte der SPD-Politiker der Düsseldorfer "Rheinischen Post". "Aber man muss manchmal in der Politik Dinge tun, die dem eigenen Bauchgefühl widersprechen." Geisel hatte unter der Überschrift "Es reicht, Herr Melnyk!" das forsche Auftreten von Melnyk und den moralischen Druck der Ukraine für Waffenlieferungen kritisiert. *Unter anderem warf er der Ukraine eine "Genozid-Rhetorik" vor, die Opferzahlen höher erscheinen lasse. "Werden durch die ukrainische Genozid-Rhetorik nicht letztlich die Kriegsverbrechen von Srebrenica, My Lai und Babiyar (Babyn Jar), um nur einige zu nennen, und vielleicht auch die Bombennacht von Dresden, der angeblich 30.000 Menschen zum Opfer fielen, bagatellisiert?*", schrieb Geisel. Er betont auf Nachfrage, er halte den russischen Angriff für einen völkerrechtswidrigen Überfall und habe Verständnis für die Forderung nach Waffenlieferungen. "Ich mache mir aber Sorgen über die Konsequenzen, wenn Deutschland den ukrainischen Forderungen nach Waffenlieferungen nachkommt", so Geisel.



Glaubt dieser Mensch es gibt keine mehrere 10000 Tote Zivilisten in Mariopol und tausende in Charkiv und anderen Städten?
Von den verschiedenen Greueltaten haben wir bis jetzt nur wirklich dort erfahren, wo Journalisten Zugriff hatten, die Ukraine befindet sich in einem Krieg und die Bestandsaufnahme wird noch kommen, und das Muster wiederholt sich ja in allen befreiten Gebieten. Ich bin echt ziemlich sprachlos.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verständnisfrage, aber finde nur ich das mehr als grenzwertig?


Ich finde das auch sehr daneben. Man wird erst im Laufe der Krieges oder vielleicht auch erst danach, wirklich erfahren wieviele Opfer es gegeben hat.  Einiges konnten die Russen bestimmt auch schon vertuschen mit ihren mobilen Krematorien. Aber Massengräber werden per Satellitenbilder gefunden.


----------



## Sparanus (24. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubt dieser Mensch es gibt keine mehrere 10000 Tote Zivilisten in Mariopol und tausende in Charkiv und anderen Städten?


Jap über die Begrifflichkeiten kann man streiten wenn es vorbei ist und es wäre ja schön, wenn er Recht hat und es tatsächlich weniger Tote sind als wir derzeit annehmen.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

> Die russische Armee erlaubt sich in der Ukraine immer mehr Plünderungen. Wladimir Putins Truppen glauben, die Diebstähle blieben folgenlos. Doch das entpuppt sich im Zeitalter von Videos, Gesichtserkennung und Geräteortung als Irrtum. Die Ukraine wehrt sich: durch Bloßstellung der ethisch niedrigen und völkerrechtlich verbotenen russischen Praktiken.
> 
> Fernsehzuschauer in aller Welt blicken seit Wochen oft auf russische Militärlastwagen, die durch die Ukraine rumpeln. Dabei entsteht das Trugbild, es würde sich um rein militärische Transporte handeln.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Putins peinliche Plünderer: Kriminelle in Uniform räumen die Ukraine aus

Auch wenn die Soldaten selber arm sind, so sind das trotzdem Verbrechen.


----------



## Optiki (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Putins peinliche Plünderer: Kriminelle in Uniform räumen die Ukraine aus
> 
> Auch wenn die Soldaten selber arm sind, so sind das trotzdem Verbrechen.


Wir hatten das Thema hier ja schon einmal und die meisten waren sich einig, dass es zum Krieg dazu gehört und so ist auch. Da nützt es auch nichts, dass die Russen es nicht als Krieg bezeichnen und es als große Rettung verkaufen wollten. Da braucht sich auch keiner etwas vor machen, dass diese Leute jemals belangt werden, außer sie werden nochmal ins Einsatzgebiet geschickt und dann als Kriegsverbrecher festgehalten. Jedoch wird es da eher um Morde und vlt sexuelle Übergriffe gehen. Jedoch sind solche Sachen auch abhängig von Gesetzen und dann müssen auch noch wichtige Gefangenenaustausche gemacht werden, leider haben die Russen auch immer zivile Leute in Gefangenschaft, weshalb das Verhältnis schon so immer schlecht ist. 

Ein einzige Fall, welcher mir bis jetzt bekannt ist, ist ein russischer Pilot. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1507431511469006850

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern gab es das Gerücht, dass ein paar Soldaten aus Bucha gefangengenommen wurden, jedoch gab es dazu noch kein offizielle Bestätigung. 

Der von dir verlinkte Artikel deckt ja nicht einmal das ganze Ausmaß ab. Die haben ja nicht nur viele Haushalte leer geräumt, sondern auch deren Autos geklaut und nach Belarus gefahren. Sie klauen auch Baumaschinen und Landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge, sie haben auch das ganze Labor von Chernobyl inklusive Proben ausgeräumt, von dort haben sie auch das Feuerwehrfahrzeug an die Grenze gefahren und haben da sämtlichen Anbauteile abgeschraubt.   

Hier mal ein schöner Tweet, wie die Tschechenen landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge klauen: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1517977114712158213

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. April 2022)

also ich finde ja, wir sind bezüglich mariupols an einem punkt angekommen, an dem sich unsere komplette westliche wertegemeinschaft in grund und boden schämen muss. die menschen dort werden von russland zum verhungern und verdursten festgehalten und zwischendurch wird ihnen immer wieder auf sadistische art und weise vergebliche hoffnung auf eine flucht gemacht.
ich möchte auch keinen dritten weltkrieg, aber wenn man selbst in so einer situation nicht eingreift, dann versagen absolut alle. das monster putin und seine kommandeure zeigen mehr und mehr ihr widerwärtiges völlig empathieloses gesicht und "wir" schauen (trotz waffenlieferungen) im endeffekt einfach nur zu und lassen es geschehen.
dieser krieg zeigt einmal mehr, dass ein krieg keine gewinner hervorbringt, sondern nur verlierer - und das nicht nur auf die direkten kriegsparteien bezogen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. April 2022)

bei den russen brennts mal wieder:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1518436950084132865

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soll sich um eine Waffenfabrik und ein Öldepot handeln


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

> Das ukrainische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben mehrere russische Angriffe im Osten der Ukraine abgewehrt. "In Richtung Isjum - Barwinkowe und Isjum - Kramatorsk hat der Feind Sturmversuche unternommen, aber keinen Erfolg gehabt", teilte der ukrainische Generalstab in seinem Lagebericht mit. Kramatorsk liegt etwa 180 Kilometer westlich von Luhansk. Dabei seien mehrere Ortschaften beschossen worden. Im Bereich Donezk und weiter südlich beschränkten sich die russischen Kampfhandlungen demnach vor allem auf starkes Artilleriefeuer auf die ukrainischen Stellungen. Einzig in der seit Wochen umkämpften Kleinstadt Popasna habe es weitere Sturmversuche gegeben. In der Stadt Mariupol sei das Stahlwerk Asowstal mit Bomben und Raketen beschossen worden, heißt es weiter. Zu eigenen Verlusten machte der Generalstab dabei keine Angaben. Die russische Seite soll 13 Panzer und darüber hinaus weitere Militärtechnik verloren haben.


Quelle: Ukraine meldet Angriffe bei Kramatorsk


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> also ich finde ja, wir sind bezüglich mariupols an einem punkt angekommen, an dem sich unsere komplette westliche wertegemeinschaft in grund und boden schämen muss. die menschen dort werden von russland zum verhungern und verdursten festgehalten und zwischendurch wird ihnen immer wieder auf sadistische art und weise vergebliche hoffnung auf eine flucht gemacht.
> ich möchte auch keinen dritten weltkrieg, aber wenn man selbst in so einer situation nicht eingreift, dann versagen absolut alle. das monster putin und seine kommandeure zeigen mehr und mehr ihr widerwärtiges völlig empathieloses gesicht und "wir" schauen (trotz waffenlieferungen) im endeffekt einfach nur zu und lassen es geschehen.
> dieser krieg zeigt einmal mehr, dass ein krieg keine gewinner hervorbringt, sondern nur verlierer - und das nicht nur auf die direkten kriegsparteien bezogen.


Emotional bin ich auf Deiner Seite, aber...
Uns muss alle klar sein, dass das, was in Mariupol (und anderswo ) statt findet, "normal" in einem Krieg ist.
Klassische Kesselbildung des Angreifers und Vernichtung der Truppen.

Soweit ich heute Morgen die Nachrichten verstanden habe, handelt es sich wohl um die 600 Zivilisten und ca. 2000-3000 Mann der ukrainischen Armee respektive des Asovregiments (paramilitärischer Verband).

Da war die 4-jährige Belagerung Sarajewos 1992-1996 mit ca. 11.000 Toten Zivilisten (darunter ca. 1.600 Kinder) und 56.000 verletzten Zivliisten eine ganz andere Liga (sofern Massengräber in Mariupol nach dem Krieg nicht eine andere Wahrheit zeigen werden).

Richtig ist, dass damals die Weltgemeinschaft per UN-Resolution eingegriffen hat. Diese Option gibt es aber politisch derzeit nicht.

Uns muss auch klar sein, dass dies nicht ganz einfach ein Krieg Russland -Ukraine ist, sondern faktisch ein Stellvertreterkrieg zw. Russland und dem "Westen" (Anführungszeichen deswegen, weil es ein Konglomerat aus NATO, EU und anderen westlich orientierten Staaten ist.)

So bitter das klingt, aber wegen max. 4.000 Eingeschlossenen eine massive Eskalation bis hin zu einem Weltkrieg zu riskieren kann  nicht im Interesse von allein ca. 448 Mio. EU-Bürger sein...


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

@compisucher : Aber in der gesamten Stadt Mariupol sind noch mehr Zivilisten. Ich hatte die Tage gelesen 100000.
Die werden wohl jetzt zwangsdeportiert oder fallen weiteren Verbrechen zum Opfer.

Man schätzt außerdem das in Mariupol bisher mindestens 20000 Zivilisten umgekommen sind.

Aber viel dagegen machen kann man von unserer Seite nicht. Das stimmt wohl leider.
Die Führung der Ukraine hätte die Stadt schon eher unterstützen müssen.
Deswegen gab es ja Kritik von den Truppen dort an der eigenen Führung.
Die fühlen sich da im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Emotional bin ich auf Deiner Seite, aber...
> Uns muss alle klar sein, dass das, was in Mariupol (und anderswo ) statt findet, "normal" in einem Krieg ist.
> Klassische Kesselbildung des Angreifers und Vernichtung der Truppen.
> 
> ...



mir geht es da mittlerweile anders, vor allen dingen nicht um die anzahl der menschen in mariupol und schon gar nicht darum definitive opfer solcher gräuel gegen viele weitere theoretische opfer zu rechnen. das empfinde ich als zynisch und sollte absolut nichts mit dem vertreten unserer werte zu tun haben.
ab einem gewissen punkt muss (!) man meiner meinung nach direkt eingreifen, sonst haben all unsere vorträge, unsere beileidsbekundungen, die verbalen verurteilungen putins und seines regimes, das angebliche verteidigen unserer moralischen ansprüche absoluten null wert!
was muss denn noch passieren? eine taktische nuklearwaffe auf kiew? schreitet der westen dann plötzlich ein? lässt er's auch dann bleiben?
sorry, aber wie gesagt, meiner meinung nach muss man irgendwann - und wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann...?


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher : Aber in der gesamten Stadt Mariupol sind noch mehr Zivilisten. Ich hatte die Tage gelesen 100000.
> Die werden wohl jetzt zwangsdeportiert oder fallen weiteren Verbrechen zum Opfer.


Um bei dem Beispiel Sarajewo zu bleiben: Dort waren 400.000 Menschen 4 Jahre lang eingekesselt.

In wie weit diese dann dem Russenzorn unterworfen sind, ist schwierig zu beurteilen. Augenscheinlich gibt es einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an pro-russischen Bewohnern und ich gehe zunächst davon aus, dass jene, die noch in der Stadt geblieben sind, eher russenfreundlich gesinnt sind.
aus Wicki (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariupol#Russisch-Ukrainischer_Krieg_seit_2014) :
_Russisch-Ukrainischer Krieg seit 2014_​_→ Hauptartikel: Annexion der Krim 2014 und Russisch-Ukrainischer Krieg
Im März 2014 forderte eine prorussische Demonstration eine Stadtratssitzung, bei der über ein Referendum nach dem Vorbild der Krim beraten werden sollte.[6] Von Mai bis Juni 2014 fand zwischen ukrainischem Militär und Volksmilizen der Kampf um Mariupol statt. Mitentscheidend dafür, dass Mariupol letztlich unter ukrainischer Hoheit blieb, war der Seitenwechsel der lokalen Oligarchen, „erschreckt von der Rechtlosigkeit“.[7] Nach Meinung von Aktivisten unterschieden durch den Konflikt die Menschen in Mariupol nun zwischen der Heimat und der ungeliebten Staatsmacht im fernen Kiew: „Politiker könne man abwählen, ohne das Land zu wechseln.“[7] Am 24. Januar 2015 eröffneten prorussische Rebellen mit einem Raketenangriff eine Offensive, die nach ukrainischen Behördenangaben mindestens 30 Todesopfer und 97 Verletzte forderte.[8] Als Reaktion darauf wurde eine Gegenoffensive gestartet, mit der erneute Angriffe gegen zivile Ziele verhindert oder zumindest erschwert werden sollten. Diese Gegenoffensive erfolgte maßgeblich durch das paramilitärische Regiment Asow und endete mit der Einnahme von taktischen Positionen nordöstlich Mariupols und in der Ortschaft Schyrokyne.__[9]_

Der Konflikt schwelt aus durchaus schon länger um diese Stadt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man schätzt außerdem das in Mariupol bisher mindestens 20000 Zivilisten umgekommen sind.


Das will ich nicht bestreiten.
Wird eine Stadt mit 440.000 EW so massiv angegriffen, leidet die Zivilbevölkerung massiv.

Nochmal, emotional ist es für uns schrecklich, nun quasi live im Kriegsgeschehen zu sein.

Ich stelle lediglich die Frage, ob ein direktes Eingreifen des Westen:
a) die Situation vor Ort verbessert
b) in Abwägung, dass ganz Europa sich im aktiven Krieg befände, unterm Strich nicht noch höhere Opferzahlen fordern wird.

Und dann betrifft es Dich, mich und alle anderen hier ebenso.
Gleich wie in der Ukraine würde es auch bei uns eine Generalmobilmachung geben.
Dann bekommste ein Gewehr in die Hand gedrückt und ab an die Front.
Und so gewissenhaft wie gerade wir Deutsche sind, werden nur sehr wenige unterm Radar bleiben und sich verpieseln können.
Es ist dann auch nicht witzig, wenn unsere Familien Luftschlägen ausgesetzt sein werden oder gar mit taktischen A-Bomben schlichtweg verdampft werden.

Mir ist das wurscht und habe kein Problem damit. Ich habe das gelernt und bin sicher, ein paar Russen mitzunehmen, bevor ich hopps gehe. Aber ich schreie es nicht herbei, weil ich mir der Konsequenzen bewußt bin.

Aber alle, die jetzt sagen, wir müssen aktiv werden, die müssen dann auch bereit sein, eben diese Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Und da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das allen vollkommen klar ist, was das bedeutet.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

@juko888 : Der Westen darf leider nicht direkt eingreifen.

Selbst nicht wenn taktische Atomwaffen gezündet werden.  Es sei denn er bekommt selber was ab.
Aber auch dann ist das sehr gefährlich und könnte eskalieren.

Die Waffenlieferungen sind schon hart an der Grenze. Im wort-wörtlichen Sinn.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich stelle lediglich die Frage, ob ein direktes Eingreifen des Westen:
> a) die Situation vor Ort verbessert
> b) in Abwägung, dass ganz Europa sich im aktiven Krieg befände, unterm Strich nicht noch höhere Opferzahlen fordern wird...
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch gegen ein direktes eingreifen. Das ist zu gefährlich.

Aber eins ist auch sicher... wenn Europa involviert wird, dann nicht auf konventionelle Weise.
Deswegen mache ich mir gar keine Gedanken ob ich an die Front muß oder so.

Einen konventionellen Krieg würde Russland auch niemals gegen den Rest Europas gewinnen.
Wenn sie jetzt schon in der Ukraine solche großen Probleme haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber alle, die jetzt sagen, wir müssen aktiv werden, die müssen dann auch bereit sein, eben diese Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> Und da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das allen vollkommen klar ist, was das bedeutet.


Es geht eher darum, dass andere dann dazu gezwungen werden, da zu tun. Fragt man die Leute, die ein Eingreifen wollen, ob sie dabei sein wollen, hört man meistens nein.
Es sollen mal wieder andere gezwungen werden, die Staatsinteressen durchzusetzen. Das ist der Grund.


compisucher schrieb:


> Mir ist das wurscht und habe kein Problem damit. Ich habe das gelernt und bin sicher, ein paar Russen mitzunehmen, bevor ich hopps gehe. Aber ich schreie es nicht herbei, weil ich mir der Konsequenzen bewußt bin.


Mir halt zum Beispiel nicht. Ich werde das einfach nicht machen, denn hier im Gefängnis zu stecken ist wesentlich sicherer und angenehmer.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2022)

Wenn es in der Geschichte nur Menschen wie dich gegeben hätte… kann es nicht mal beschreiben wie die Zukunft ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, dass andere dann dazu gezwungen werden, da zu tun.


Nun ja, wäre tatsächlich direkter Kriegsfall, ergeben sich u. U. valide Gründe (Schutz von Verwandten), dass sich Zwang in Bedürfnis wandelt.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Fragt man die Leute, die ein Eingreifen wollen, ob sie dabei sein wollen, hört man meistens nein.


Meine Erwartungshaltung an alle, die sagen, man solle direkt angreifen wäre, dass jene sich zu aller erst freiwillig zum Waffendienst melden.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es sollen mal wieder andere gezwungen werden, die Staatsinteressen durchzusetzen. Das ist der Grund.


Im Prinzip agiert jeder Bürger im Interesse des Staates, fängt beim Steuerzahlen an


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mir halt zum Beispiel nicht. Ich werde das einfach nicht machen, denn hier im Gefängnis zu stecken ist wesentlich sicherer und angenehmer.


Es ist prinzipiell und aus welchen Gründen auch immer aus meiner Sicht legitim, gegen eine Konfliktausweitung zu sein.
Inwiefern sich dann der Einzelne  im Ernstfall entziehen könnte, kann ich nur  schwer abschätzen.

Im Ernstfall wird sich die schon jetzt vorhandene Polarisierung der Gesellschaft weiterentwickeln.
Es kommt , politisch gewollt, nicht von ungefähr, dass wenn irgendein (Depp) mit dem Z auf dem T-Shirt herumläuft, staatsrechtlich bedenklich, es zu Schnellverurteilungen kommt, während "echte" Straftaten juristisch und zu Lasten der Opfer weiter nach hinten geschoben werden.
Der Krieg findet somit schon mitten in unserer Gesellschaft statt.^^

Insofern, fürchte ich, wirst du im Ernstfall als Verweigerer relativ wenig Spass im Gefängnis haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber alle, die jetzt sagen, wir müssen aktiv werden, die müssen dann auch bereit sein, eben diese Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> Und da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das allen vollkommen klar ist, was das bedeutet.


da ich mittlerweile zu jenen gehöre, die finden dass direkt eingegriffen werden muss:

ja, ich bin mir der möglichen konsequenzen bewusst und ich wäre definitiv dazu bereit mein land, unser europa und unsere werte mit der waffe in der hand zu verteidigen.


vor allem aber komme ich mehr und mehr zu der überzeugung, dass putin bei aller säbelrasselrei "nur" in zwei fällen nukleare waffen einsetzen wird.
erstens wenn das tatsächliche russische territorium direkt angegriffen wird, egal ob konventionell oder nuklear.
zweitens mit taktischen nuklearwaffen bei sich abzeichnendem totalem kriegsverlust in der ukraine und bei der sicherheit, dass der westen ohnehin nicht eingreifen wird.


seine drohungen sind ebendies und nicht mehr. glaube absolut, dass er jetzt in seinem alter (und vielleicht tatsächlichen krankheit) sein vermächtnis neuschreiben möchte und da schätze ich ihn ganz anders als z.b. hitler ein. dem war es egal, er wollte sogar dass deutschland untergeht, wenn sie nicht stark genug sind seine ziele für ihn zu erreichen. putin hingegen möchte sicher nicht in die geschichte eingehen als jener russicher herrscher, der für die totale vernichtung russlands und einem großteil der menschlichen rasse verantwortlich ist.


ist natürlich von mir (wie von allen anderen auch!) nur hypothetisch, nur wie ich schon betonte sind in meinen augen unsere werte gar nichts wert, wenn wir sie nicht unbedingt verteidigen. wir schauen zu wie bei unseren nachbarn menschen auf grausamste weise ermordet, missbraucht und zum sterben eingeschlossen werden.


und verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich kann auch jeden verstehen, der sagt er möchte nicht direkt in einen krieg hineingezogen werden und das ist auch vollkommen in ordnung. möchte ich ja auch nicht, das ist nicht mein wunsch. wenn aber nicht eingegriffen wird, kann ich unseren moralischen vorstellungen leider keinerlei wert mehr zumessen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mir halt zum Beispiel nicht. Ich werde das einfach nicht machen, denn hier im Gefängnis zu stecken ist wesentlich sicherer und angenehmer.


Alle Vorzüge der Demokratie, Freiheit und des Wohlstandes genießen. Aber diese freiheitliche Werte nicht verteidigen wollen. Und im Internet immer kräftig austeilen.

Frag dich mal woher das hier alles kommt? Die USA hatten auch für ihre Werte und Unabhängigkeit gekämpft.
Und ohne die USA ständen wir jetzt nicht da wo wir heute sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Insofern, fürchte ich, wirst du im Ernstfall als Verweigerer relativ wenig Spass im Gefängnis haben...


Haben die denn an der Front mehr Spaß?
Ich glaube kaum.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da ich mittlerweile zu jenen gehöre, die finden dass direkt eingegriffen werden muss:
> 
> ja, ich bin mir der möglichen konsequenzen bewusst und ich wäre definitiv dazu bereit mein land, unser europa und unsere werte mit der waffe in der hand zu verteidigen.


Alles gut.


juko888 schrieb:


> vor allem aber komme ich mehr und mehr zu der überzeugung, dass putin bei aller säbelrasselrei "nur" in zwei fällen nukleare waffen einsetzen wird.
> erstens wenn das tatsächliche russische territorium direkt angegriffen wird, egal ob konventionell oder nuklear.


Zweifellos wird er schon beim ersten Eingreifen damit drohen.
Spätestens bei größeren Verlusten wird er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit taktisch nuklear, entweder in der Ukraine aber auch z. B. auf Berlin oder Warschau oder eine Nummer kleiner Tallin , Riga und Co. nuklear reagieren.
Was zweifellos dann eine Dynamikspirale in Gang setzen wird.


juko888 schrieb:


> zweitens mit taktischen nuklearwaffen bei sich abzeichnendem totalem kriegsverlust in der ukraine und bei der sicherheit, dass der westen ohnehin nicht eingreifen wird.


Das glaube ich weniger.


juko888 schrieb:


> und verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich kann auch jeden verstehen, der sagt er möchte nicht direkt in einen krieg hineingezogen werden und das ist auch vollkommen in ordnung. möchte ich ja auch nicht, das ist nicht mein wunsch. wenn aber nicht eingegriffen wird, kann ich unseren moralischen vorstellungen leider keinerlei wert mehr zumessen.


Wenn es so kommt, wird sich keiner dem Szenario entziehen können, egal oder will oder nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn es so kommt, wird sich keiner dem Szenario entziehen können, egal oder will oder nicht.


Aber was wollen die mit Verweigerern machen, wenn die partout nicht das tun, was denen gesagt wird?
Man kann Leute praktisch gesehen nicht dazu zwingen, das zu tun was man will, man kann zwar Strafen androhen und durchsetzen, aber das war es dann auch.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn es so kommt, wird sich keiner dem Szenario entziehen können, egal oder will oder nicht.


Wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass auf konventionelle Weise, niemals an der deutschen Grenze gegen Russland gekämpft wird. Wenn dann gibt es den totalen "Armageddon".


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2022)

Ich denke die Gesellschaft würde schon jenen Personen die sich auf den Taten anderer ausruht schon zeigen was sie von jenen hält.

Ich würde lieber jenen ein gutes Leben ermöglichen in dem ich das verteidige was wir haben. 

Man kann natürlich auch sein Leben lang mit gesenkten Kopf durch die Welt gehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch sein Leben lang mit gesenkten Kopf durch die Welt gehen.


Und im Internet einen "Larry" machen.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber was wollen die mit Verweigerern machen, wenn die partout nicht das tun, was denen gesagt wird?
> Man kann Leute praktisch gesehen nicht dazu zwingen, das zu tun was man will, man kann zwar Strafen androhen und durchsetzen, aber das war es dann auch.


Nun ja, wenn ich mir angedachte und auch z. B. vollzogene Bestrafungsmaßnahmen im zu einem Krieg verhältnismäßig irrelevanten Thema wie Pandemie so anschaue, dürften in solche einem Fall neben Haftstraße auch Themen wie Rentenkürzungen oder Streichungen, Enteignungen, eingeschränkte Finanzierungen usw. eine Rolle spielen.
Gehe davon aus, dass hier ein ganzer Blumenstrauß herausgezogen wird, dass Totalverweigerern das Leben zur Hölle machen könnte...


RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass auf konventionelle Weise, niemals an der deutschen Grenze gegen Russland gekämpft wird. Wenn dann gibt es den totalen "Armageddon".


Betrachtet man den aktuellen Kriegsverlauf, dürfte Russland kaum in der Lage sein, konventionell größere Landgewinne z. B. in Polen, Tschechien, Slowakei und Ungarn zu realisieren.
Baltikum ist kritisch, weil wg. der Enklave Kaliningrad hier durchaus der Landweg abgeschnitten werden könnte und eine Versorgung nur noch über See erfolgen könnte.
Rumänien kann ich nicht einschätzen, die Südostflanke war schon immer vulnerabel^^ (Räusper...)
Ein mögliche konventioneller Schlagabtausch sehe ich somit derzeit bei den Roten Kringeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der strategische konventionelle, wie nukleare Bombenkrieg dürfte prinzipiell ganz Europa betreffen.
Und natürlich wäre Deutschland aus Aufmarschgebiet der NATO, Logistikknotenpunkt und hochindustrialisiertes Land eines der Primärziele.

Einen strategischen Nuklear-Angriff auf die USA wir sich Russland kaum leisten können und wollen.
Die Amis wissen sich zu wehren, da würde kaum was durchkommen.
Im Gegensatz dazu wäre Russland dann eine atomare Wüste.
Nein, wenn, dann spielt sich das alles in Europa ab.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber was wollen die mit Verweigerern machen, wenn die partout nicht das tun, was denen gesagt wird?
> Man kann Leute praktisch gesehen nicht dazu zwingen, das zu tun was man will, man kann zwar Strafen androhen und durchsetzen, aber das war es dann auch.


Feigheit vor dem Feind wurde während Kriegszeiten wie bestraft?


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (25. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da ich mittlerweile zu jenen gehöre, die finden dass direkt eingegriffen werden muss:
> 
> ja, ich bin mir der möglichen konsequenzen bewusst und ich wäre definitiv dazu bereit mein land, unser europa und unsere werte mit der waffe in der hand zu verteidigen.
> 
> ...


Meiner Ansicht nach ist es dafür zu spät. Russland dürfte das als Kriegserklärung ansehen und darauf zu pokern dass Russland nachgibt, halte ich für keine gute Idee.
Wenn dann hätte man vor dem Konflikt diffus bleiben müssen ob man der Ukraine militärisch beisteht. Das hätte vermutlich für Putin zu viel Risiko bedeutet. Aber in Anbetracht der Situation werden wohl Waffenlieferung das einzige sein, was ohne direkten Krieg sicher funktioniert und solange die Russen sich weiter so aufreiben werden die das auch nicht lange durchhalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Feigheit vor dem Feind wurde während Kriegszeiten wie bestraft?


Ob mich Deutschland hier abknallt (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, zumindest schätze ich es so ein) oder ob ich dann im Schützengraben abgeknallt werde ist unterm Stricht egal. Sollten aber die Todesstrafe dafür kommen sind wir in einem totalitären System angekommen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn ich mir angedachte und auch z. B. vollzogene Bestrafungsmaßnahmen im zu einem Krieg verhältnismäßig irrelevanten Thema wie Pandemie so anschaue, dürften in solche einem Fall neben Haftstraße auch Themen wie Rentenkürzungen oder Streichungen, Enteignungen, eingeschränkte Finanzierungen usw. eine Rolle spielen.
> Gehe davon aus, dass hier ein ganzer Blumenstrauß herausgezogen wird, dass Totalverweigerern das Leben zur Hölle machen könnte...


Immerhin lebt man dann noch, denn Renten helfen einem nicht mehr, wenn man von den anderen abgeknallt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ob mich Deutschland hier abknallt (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, zumindest schätze ich es so ein) oder ob ich dann im Schützengraben abgeknallt werde ist unterm Stricht egal. Sollten aber die Todesstrafe dafür kommen sind wir in einem totalitären System angekommen.


Ich hab keine Ahnung, was wie umgesetzt wird. Immerhin gibt es hier seit Jahrzehnten keinen Kriegsfall.
Aber wenn der kommen sollte, kommt es meiner Meinung nach, trotz aller Technik und Raketen, auf jeden einzelnen Mann an.
Wer nicht kämpfen kann, und davon gibt es ja einige, wird eben für andere Dinge eingeteilt. Aber eins ist sicher, sich drücken wird von der Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber eins ist sicher, sich drücken wird von der Gesellschaft nicht akzeptiert.


Aber was wollen die dann machen?


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber was wollen die dann machen?


Wieso muss der Staat immer was machen?
Wenn du nicht hilfst, hilft dir auch keiner. Denk mal darüber nach, was das bedeutet.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2022)

Ich würde dir zb kein Brot geben und lieber jenen der für die Erhaltung gekämpft hat. Denke Brot kannst du auch durch ein x/x/z ersetzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss der Staat immer was machen?
> Wenn du nicht hilfst, hilft dir auch keiner. Denk mal darüber nach, was das bedeutet.


Ich helfe halt nicht dabei, mich in Lebensgefahr zu bringen. Ich bin mir halt zu viel wert um mich da zu verheizen.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht hilfst, hilft dir auch keiner. Denk mal darüber nach, was das bedeutet.


Solidarität ist für manche ein Fremdwort.


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich helfe halt nicht dabei, mich in Lebensgefahr zu bringen. Ich bin mir halt zu viel wert um mich da zu verheizen.


Tja und im Gegenzug wird dir halt auch keiner helfen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. April 2022)

Du hast echt krude Ansichten. Selbst für die Wissenschaft habe sich so viele in Lebensgefahr gebracht. Jene Technologie die du zum Teil mit benutzt. 

Aber es gibt halt Menschen die etwas wagen und erreichen wollen. Jene stehen dann auch in Büchern oder werden als Vorbilder betrachtet. Sei es auch nur im kleinen Kreis oder Lokal. Abseits dessen gibt es halt welche die nur nehmen aber nie geben. Tolle Einstellungen…damit würde die Menschheit sicher voran kommen. 

Stelle sich mal vor die halbe Ukraine würden so denken. Dann könnte ja jeder Eroberungen durchführen weil nichts machen ja besser ist. 

Aber weist du was, lieber sterbe ich Seite an Seite mit Menschen die für etwas kämpfen als Zuhause im Keller durch eine Bombe oder verhungere kläglich über Wochen.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber was wollen die dann machen?


Das Kriegs-Szenario könnte gerade für Deutschland böse enden.
Wir haben weder eine dezentralisierte Stromversorgung noch ein dezentralisiertes Mobilfunknetz wie die Ukraine.
Die sind da deutlich "kriegstauglicher" aufgestellt.

Ich sehe den Fall sehr nüchtern.
Es wird generell an Nahrung, Heizung und Wasser mangeln.
Der soziale Druck auf jene im wehrfähigen Alter, die nicht bereit sind, die Zivilbevölkerung zu verteidigen, wird extrem hoch sein.
Es bedarf nicht zwangsweise Gefängnis oder gar "Fahnenflüchtigen-Erschießungskommando".
Es reicht, wenn du schlichtweg weder was zum Essen noch zum Trinken von den Mitbürgern abbekommst und nirgendwo noch sicher schlafen kannst.

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass in ähnlichen Extremsituationen (z. B. WK II) die Allermeisten, die versucht haben, sich vor dem Wehrmachtsapparat in Deckung zu begeben, eigenhändig an einem Strick am Baum geendet haben.
Bittere Realität...


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich helfe halt nicht dabei, mich in Lebensgefahr zu bringen. Ich bin mir halt zu viel wert um mich da zu verheizen.


Und dir hilft eben dann auch keiner mehr.
Die menschliche Zivilisation beruht auf Arbeitsteilung. Jeder stellt seine Arbeitskraft, bzw. Fähigkeiten der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung und bekommt dafür etwas.
Du kannst kein Brot backen, dafür kannst du aber Zäune bauen. Ergo baust du Zäune und bekommst dafür Brot (oder was auch immer).
Wenn du dich aber in schwierigen Zeiten weigerst zu helfen, bekommst du auch nichts mehr. Von wem willst du den deine Hähnchensteaks bekommen, die du gerne futterst.
Frag mal deine Großeltern, wie das so war, als der Krieg in Deutschland vorbei war und es nichts gab.
Ich kann mich noch an meinen Onkel erinnern, der damals Kind war. Man hat sich gegenseitig geholfen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Kriegs-Szenario könnte gerade für Deutschland böse enden.
> Wir haben weder eine dezentralisierte Stromversorgung noch ein dezentralisiertes Mobilfunknetz wie die Ukraine.
> Die sind da deutlich "kriegstauglicher" aufgestellt.


Kannst du das mal bitte näher erleutern mit Unterschieden, ich kann das nämlich gerade nicht einordnen.

Es gibt doch tausende von Gemeinden und Städten die ihre eigene Stromversorgung dezentral haben, z.B. Wasserkraftwerk oder Blockheizkraftwerke, für Strom und Energie und beim Mobilfunknetz betreibt doch jeder der Großen sein eigenes Netz. Würde mich über eine Erklärung freuen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du dich aber in schwierigen Zeiten weigerst zu helfen, bekommst du auch nichts mehr. Von wem willst du den deine Hähnchensteaks bekommen, die du gerne futterst.


Es wäre für jeden sinnvoll, Vorrat anzulegen, dann ist man schlechter erpressbar. Ich würde ja auch Dienstleistungen anbieten, aber nach dem Prinzip Angebot und Nachfrage und nicht Zwang. ich wüsste auch nicht, warum z.B. meine Nachbarn gegen mich vorgehen sollten, wenn ich nicht Kämpfe unterstützen. Das würde diesen ja Arbeit machen - ohne Mehrwert.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte näher erleutern mit Unterschieden, ich kann das nämlich gerade nicht einordnen.
> 
> Es gibt doch tausende von Gemeinden und Städten die ihre eigene Stromversorgung dezentral haben, z.B. Wasserkraftwerk oder Blockheizkraftwerke, für Strom und Energie und beim Mobilfunknetz betreibt doch jeder der Großen sein eigenes Netz. Würde mich über eine Erklärung freuen.


Mobilfunknetz:
Die Ukraine hat den Vorteil, dass der Netzausbau primär privat erfolgt und dies von mehreren Anbietern gleichzeitig, weil es ein junger Markt ist, der vor dem Krieg um Kunden rangelte . Es gibt somit zumindest in den Städten gleich mehrere Funkmaste für ein und dieselbe Region.
Fällt einer wg. Kampfhandlung aus, übernimmt der intakte Funkmast.
Auf dem Land sind sie eher unterversorgt, allerdings ist die Infrastruktur in diesen Regionen schon vor dem Krieg zu ca. 40 oder 50% auf Satelliteninternet ausgelegt gewesen. Die Aktion von Musk spielt also proaktiv in die Hände der Ukrainer, weil ein Teil der Infrastruktur darauf ausgelegt war.

Gelesen hatte ich die Infos über Mobilfunk Ukraine auf Welt.de, allerdings finde ich den Artikel nicht mehr.

Stromnetz:
Blockheizkraftwerke machen primär Wärme, keinen Strom.
Und ja, es gibt stellenweise "autarke" Gemeinden in Deutschland.
Das Problem ist, dass das Netz europäisch im Verbund ausgebaut ist.
das muss z. B. alleine deswegen sein, weil es für Solardächer Rückvergütung gibt/gab - irgendwohin muss der stantepede erzeugte Strom ja zu einem Endkunden (es ist also auch ein Finanzierungsthema).

Im Frieden hat das den Vorteil, dass auch stärkere Stromschwankung über ganz Europa ausgeglichen werden.
Im Krieg ist dieser europäische Verbund und die wirtschaftlich eng bemessene Reserve dann ein riesen Nachteil.
Fällt ein größeres Kraftwerk aus, zuckt es in ganz Europa, fallen mehrere gleichzeitig aus, haben wir mindestens einen regionalen Blackout.
Die Ukrainer sind weder an uns versorgungstechnisch notwendig gekoppelt noch an sonst einen Nachbarn und weil das Land so riesig ist, gibt es es ja mehrere größere Atommeiler und eine Unzahl an Kohlemeilern.
Als die Russen da dann selbst das größte Atomkraftwerk in der Südukraine eroberten, war auf Grund der größeren Dezentralisierung kein durchschlagender Blackout Effekt zu beobachten, auch wenn es sicherlich in einigen Dörfern oder Städten zu Stromausfällen kam.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer sind weder an uns versorgungstechnisch notwendig gekoppelt noch an sonst einen Nachbarn


Sorry du erzählst hier einen technischen Bullshit der absolut nicht zu halten ist.








						Ukraine ans europäischen Stromnetz angeschlossen | Bundesregierung
					

Die Stromnetze der Ukraine und der Republik Moldau sind erfolgreich mit dem kontinentaleuropäischen Stromnetz verbunden worden.




					www.bundesregierung.de
				





compisucher schrieb:


> Als die Russen da dann selbst das größte Atomkraftwerk in der Südukraine eroberten, war auf Grund der größeren Dezentralisierung kein durchschlagender Blackout Effekt zu beobachten, auch wenn es sicherlich in einigen Dörfern oder Städten zu Stromausfällen kam.


Quatsch, wenn ein Kraftwerk ausfällt muss a) der Verbrauch schlagartig gesenkt werden oder b) ein anderer Erzeuger schlagartig übernehmen. 
Da die Ukraine sich vor allem auf größere Kraftwerke stützt wäre ein Ausfall umso heftiger, deswegen sind sie inzwischen auch an das europäische Netz angeschlossen,
Auch dein Beispiel ist seltsam, ja die Russen haben ein AKW erobert und? Führt das jetzt automatisch zu einer Senkung der Leistung?


----------



## Eckism (25. April 2022)

Ich würde im Kriegsfall das machen, was mir bei der Musterung angeboten wurde, weil ich für mehr nicht zu gebrauchen bin...Hufschmied...in die Nähe von so nem Drecksvieh geh ich aber nicht.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer sind weder an uns versorgungstechnisch notwendig gekoppelt noch an sonst einen Nachbarn und weil das Land so riesig ist, gibt es es ja mehrere größere Atommeiler und eine Unzahl an Kohlemeilern.


Das stimmt nicht ganz: Gemeinsam im europäischen Stromnetz

Die Ukraine wurde an das europäische Stromnetz angeschlossen.

Aus dem Artikel:



> Die Ukraine ist aus historischen Gründen an das Stromnetz von Russland und Belarus gekoppelt. Sollte es zu einem Blackout oder großen Spannungsschwankungen kommen, müsste das ukrainische Stromnetz von Ländern stabilisiert werden, die derzeit Krieg gegen die Ukraine führen. Der erst für 2023 geplante Umstieg wird deshalb vorgezogen.




*Edit:* Sparanus war schneller. Ich war gerade Mittag essen.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry du erzählst hier einen technischen Bullshit der absolut nicht zu halten ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte meinen Satz *genau* lesen und auch versuchen, zu verstehen...^^

Sie sind nicht versorgungstechnisch notwendig an uns gekoppelt...
Heisst, sie exportieren billigen Atomstrom Strom zu uns, sind aber andererseits nicht von unserem europäischen Stromnetz im VERBUND von unserem Strom abhängig (ganz anders als Deutschland)

Von 15 aktiven Meilern sind noch aktuell  sieben am Netz (Stromüberschuss)




__





						Liste der Kernreaktoren in der Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ja, die Eroberung führte zu einer Leistungsreduktion.
Als die Leistung von Saporischschja auf Grund des Angriffes heruntergefahren wurde, wurde vom benachbarten Kohlekraftwerk der Strom hergestellt.








						Kernkraftwerk Saporischschja – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Soweit dein Vorwurf zum "technischen Bullshit".
PS: Lesen bildet...

@RyzA: 
So leid es mir tut, der Artikel der BR ist inhaltlich falsch.
Vielleicht, um politisch die Ukraine an Europa anzuschließen.
Die Ukraine war und ist stromtechnisch alleine über die Atomstromkraftwerke (so denn  alle 15 Atommeiler laufen) unabhängig.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @RyzA:
> So leid es mir tut, der Artikel der BR ist inhaltlich falsch.
> Vielleicht, um politisch die Ukraine an Europa anzuschließen.
> Die Ukraine war und ist stromtechnisch alleine über die Atomstromkraftwerke (so denn  alle 15 Atommeiler laufen) unabhängig.


Ok. Ich kann das nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht versorgungstechnisch notwendig an uns gekoppelt...


Nochmal, es geht hier um die Netzfrequenz und nicht um die Energiemenge!!!



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, die Eroberung führte zu einer Leistungsreduktion.


Ich sprach von automatisch nicht von einer bewussten Reduktion seitens der Bediener.


----------



## Don-71 (25. April 2022)

Jetzt wird es greifbar und ein rechter Schwinger in die Magengrube von Putin, war gerade zu sehen bei Hart aber Fair, aber hier noch die Belege zur Ankündigung. Schweden und Finnland werden schon im Mai 2022 den Antrag zum Beitritt in die Nato stellen.
Es war abzusehen, aber jetzt ist man auf dem Weg Tatsachen zu schaffen!









						Schon in drei Wochen: Schweden und Finnland wollen gemeinsamen Nato-Antrag stellen
					

Schweden und Finnland wollen gemeinsam ihre Anträge zur Aufnahme in das Verteidigungsbündnis Nato stellen. Laut finnischen Medien wollen sie ihre Anträge bereits im Mai offiziell einreichen.




					www.rnd.de
				






> NTV:
> *+++ 20:53 Schweden und Finnland wollen NATO-Pläne bald verkünden +++*
> Schweden und Finnland haben vereinbart, im nächsten Monat gemeinsam ihre Absicht zu verkünden, der NATO beizutreten. Das melden Zeitungen in beiden Ländern, wie die schwedische Online-Zeitschrift "The Local" berichtet. Demnach hat Schweden die finnische Regierung gebeten, ihre Ankündigung zu verschieben, damit die beiden Länder ihre Absicht gleichzeitig bekannt geben können. Passieren soll das in der Woche vom 16. bis zum 22. Mai, in der Finnlands Präsident Sauli Niinistö zu einem Staatsbesuch in Stockholm erwartet wird. Sowohl Schweden als auch Finnland sind Mitglieder der EU, bislang aber nicht in der NATO.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es greifbar und ein rechter Schwinger in die Magengrube von Putin, war gerade zu sehen bei Hart aber Fair, aber hier noch die Belege zur Ankündigung. Schweden und Finnland werden schon im Mai 2022 den Antrag zum Beitritt in die Nato stellen.


Und die Militärs der beiden Länder sind gut organisiert und aufgestellt.
Ist meines Erachtens reine Formsache.

Und Sanna Marin ist megaheiß.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (25. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bitte meinen Satz *genau* lesen und auch versuchen, zu verstehen...^^
> 
> Sie sind nicht versorgungstechnisch notwendig an uns gekoppelt...
> Heisst, sie exportieren billigen Atomstrom Strom zu uns, sind aber andererseits nicht von unserem europäischen Stromnetz im VERBUND von unserem Strom abhängig (ganz anders als Deutschland)
> ...


Das spielt für die Netzstabilität aber nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Du musst sicherstellen, dass sowohl Abnahme als auf Abgabe sich die Waage halten. Alleine um im Fall eines Ausfalls von einem Meiler die Stabilität zu gewährleisten sollte eine Anbindung ans europäische Netz deutliche Vorteile bieten. Ich glaube kaum das die Ukraine alleine genug kurzfristige Regelenergie zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Was die Regelenergie angeht ist Deutschland sehr stark aufgestellt. Sehe da ehrlich gesagt keine immensen Vorteile für die Ukraine.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es greifbar und ein rechter Schwinger in die Magengrube von Putin, war gerade zu sehen bei Hart aber Fair, aber hier noch die Belege zur Ankündigung. Schweden und Finnland werden schon im Mai 2022 den Antrag zum Beitritt in die Nato stellen.
> Es war abzusehen, aber jetzt ist man auf dem Weg Tatsachen zu schaffen!
> 
> 
> ...


Das ganze ist doch sicher auch alles Teil von Putins Plan für die Spezialoperation wir wissen es nur noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. April 2022)

Ukraine-Krieg: Bundesregierung erlaubt Panzerlieferung
					

Die Bundesregierung will Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine erlauben. Der Rüstungskonzern Krauss-Maffei Wegmann soll "Gepard"-Flugabwehrpanzer aus früheren Beständen der Bundeswehr verkaufen dürfen.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (26. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Ukraine-Krieg: Bundesregierung erlaubt Panzerlieferung
> 
> 
> Die Bundesregierung will Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine erlauben. Der Rüstungskonzern Krauss-Maffei Wegmann soll "Gepard"-Flugabwehrpanzer aus früheren Beständen der Bundeswehr verkaufen dürfen.
> ...


Es ist ja erfreulich wenn es so kommt, was ich mich aber Frage ist, was eigentlich so in Berlin los ist.
Gestern Abend wurde bei Hart aber Fair Fraus Esken (immerhin offizielle Parteivorsitzende der SPD), mit einem Statement aus ihrer auch gestern stattgefundenen Montags Pressekonferenz zitiert, Panzer aus Deutschland stehen nicht zur Debatte.
Am Dienstag Morgen ist der große Aufmacher aller Zeitungen, Flugabwehr Panzer Gepard wird in die Ukraine geliefert. Ich meine ich bin wirklich kein Freund von Frau Esken und selbst ich bin nicht so "blöd" zu glauben, dass sie so etwas in einer Pressekonferenz sagen würde, wenn sie schon das Gegenteil wüßte, das wenige Stunden später die Runde macht, was natürlich dann schon im Kanzleramt und Verteidigungsministerium von den eigenen Genossen geplant und beschlossen worden war.
Also die "Demontage" der SPD Parteiführung war selten so offensichtlich, sollte sich die Schlagzeile wirklich bewahrheiten.

Die Ukraine kann die Dinger jedenfalls gebrauchen, wenn auch Munition und Logistik (Erstzteile und Reperatur) mit im Paket enthalten sind.
Können die Ukrainer gleich schon mal für andere Geräte mit Katzennamen lernen und trainieren, was Wartung, Reperatur und Logistik angeht.









						Esken erteilt Kiews Panzerwünschen Absage
					

Mit dem Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen Altkanzler Schröder ist für die SPD-Chefin die Sache geklärt: Die Sozialdemokraten hätten kein Putin-Problem, erklärt Esken. Direkte Panzer-Lieferungen an die Ukraine schließt sie derweil aus und nennt dafür gleich mehrere Gründe.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Der Krieg hat Transnistrien erreicht: Direkt an der ukrainischen Grenze liegt ein großes Sendezentrum für Kurz- und Mittelwelle, da gab es 2 Explosionen. Die beiden durch Russland gemieteten Frequenzen 1413 und 999 sind nicht mehr on air (früher auf rumänischen SDRs gut hörbar). Mal sehen, was da jetzt weiter passiert und was mit 1548 und 621 ist.








						Рядовой на проводе
					

✔️ В МВД подтвердили информацию о взрывах радиовышек в Маяке  Ранним утром 26 апреля в поселке Маяк Григориопольского района прогремели два взрыва: первый в 6:40, второй в 7:05. Пострадавших нет.  @Soldierline




					t.me
				











						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist ja erfreulich wenn es so kommt, was ich mich aber Frage ist, was eigentlich so in Berlin los ist.
> Gestern Abend wurde bei Hart aber Fair Fraus Esken (immerhin offizielle Parteivorsitzende der SPD), mit einem Statement aus ihrer auch gestern stattgefundenen Montags Pressekonferenz zitiert, Panzer aus Deutschland stehen nicht zur Debatte.
> Am Dienstag Morgen ist der große Aufmacher aller Zeitungen, Flugabwehr Panzer Gepard wird in die Ukraine geliefert. Ich meine ich bin wirklich kein Freund von Frau Esken und selbst ich bin nicht so "blöd" zu glauben, dass sie so etwas in einer Pressekonferenz sagen würde, wenn sie schon das Gegenteil wüßte, das wenige Stunden später die Runde macht, was natürlich dann schon im Kanzleramt und Verteidigungsministerium von den eigenen Genossen geplant und beschlossen worden war.
> Also die "Demontage" der SPD Parteiführung war selten so offensichtlich, sollte sich die Schlagzeile wirklich bewahrheiten.
> ...


glaube da wird es am ende schlicht heißen, dass die bundesregierung respektive die bundeswehr ja nunmal tatsächlich keine panzer liefert und dass das auch weiterhin nicht möglich ist.

die geparde werden ja wiederaufbereitet von der waffenschmiede selbst geliefert - die regierung musste "nur" zustimmen.


edit: finde die dinger aber tatsächlich gut und wichtig. flugabwehr kann die ukraine definitiv sehr gebrauchen.

edit2: wobei, das wäre ja auch bei den mardern möglich gewesen, auch wenn die lieferung dann noch lange gedauert hätte. hm... ja, alles etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Don-71 (26. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> glaube da wird es am ende schlicht heißen, dass die bundesregierung respektive die bundeswehr ja nunmal tatsächlich keine panzer liefert und dass das auch weiterhin nicht möglich ist.
> 
> die "geparde" werden ja wiederaufbereitet von der waffenschmiede selbst geliefert - die regierung musste "nur" zustimmen.
> 
> ...


Na ja, 

das absolut gleiche gilt auch für die Leoparden 1 A5, inwieweit die angebotenen Marder der Bundeswehr noch gehören, wenn sie eine Rüstungsschmiede selber zum Verkauf anbietet, darf auch hinterfragt werden.
Die ganzen diskutierten Panzerlieferungen der letzen Wochen, drehten sich ja nur nach meinem Verständnis um die Fahrzeuge, die bei Waffenschmieden auf dem Hof standen.
Um es gleich vorweg zu sagen, ich unterstütze diese Waffenlieferungen ausdrücklich, aber die Rüstungsunternehmen, verfolgen mit ihren Angeboten natürlich neben ihren finanziellen Interessen auch eventuell Absicht den Druck auf die Bundeswehr zu erhöhen, mehr Nachbestellungen für Puma und Leopard 2 A7 zu erhalten, denn sind die alten Dinger mal in der Ukraine, sind sie nunmal weg und das Gerät in der Zukunft gebraucht wird, steht ja außer Frage.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Krieg hat Transnistrien erreicht: Direkt an der ukrainischen Grenze liegt ein großes Sendezentrum für Kurz- und Mittelwelle, da gab es 2 Explosionen. Die beiden durch Russland gemieteten Frequenzen 1413 und 999 sind nicht mehr on air (früher auf rumänischen SDRs gut hörbar). Mal sehen, was da jetzt weiter passiert und was mit 1548 und 621 ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon mal hinterfragt, ob das nicht eine klassische russische Ablenkung ist, wie z.B. die Sprengung eines Hochhauses in Moskau, um einen Vorwand für den zweiten Tscheschenien Krieg zu haben.
Was sollen die Ukrainer mit einer zusätzlichen Front, das ergibt weder strategisch noch taktisch Sinn, für Russland kann es als Vorwand für alle möglichen Dinge herhalten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon mal hinterfragt, ob das nicht eine klassische russische Ablenkung ist, wie z.B. die Sprengung eines Hochhauses in Moskau, um einen Vorwand für den zweiten Tscheschenien Krieg zu haben.


Ne klar, man macht die Sender kaputt, die man nutzt, um in die Ukraine Programme zu senden. Der auf 999 wurde erst vor wenigen Wochen aktiviert. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die das selbst gemacht haben.


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

Yoah.... mit "Kabums" in Transnistrien, Bombardierung von Eisenbahnlinien, Rüstungsgüterlieferungen als russische Ziele deklariert und Geschwafel von Außendingenskirchen Lawrow in Kombi mit immer schwereren Waffen in die Ukraine rutschen wir allmählich von kalt über warm zu heiss.

Bin auch für die weitere Lieferungen von Machtotzeugs an die Ukraine, spreche aber gleichzeitig die Empfehlung aus, sich ein paar Dosen haltbares Happahappa und ein paar Fläschchen Mineralwasser in die eigene Bude zu stellen.
Paar Liter 80% Stroh-Rum zum Besaufen und Desinfizieren wären auch nicht schlecht.
Wird ein heisser Sommer, selbst wenn die Sonne nicht scheinen würde...


----------



## Sparanus (26. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Panzer aus Deutschland stehen nicht zur Debatte.


Der gemeine Zivilist meint mit Panzer eigentlich nur Kampfpanzer daher muss das nicht zu Verwirrungen führen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine kann die Dinger jedenfalls gebrauchen, wenn auch Munition und Logistik (Erstzteile und Reperatur) mit im Paket enthalten sind.


Und Ausbildung.
Aber die Munition kommt mWn von Oerlikon also aus der Schweiz, also aus dem Land das den Export der Marder Munition untersagt hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> ihren Angeboten natürlich neben ihren finanziellen Interessen auch eventuell Absicht den Druck auf die Bundeswehr zu erhöhen, mehr Nachbestellungen für Puma und Leopard 2 A7 zu erhalten


Beim Leopard 1 nicht, der ist lange aus der Nutzung raus. Marder, nun der soll auch so oder so aus der Nutzung raus.


----------



## Optiki (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Krieg hat Transnistrien erreicht: Direkt an der ukrainischen Grenze liegt ein großes Sendezentrum für Kurz- und Mittelwelle, da gab es 2 Explosionen. Die beiden durch Russland gemieteten Frequenzen 1413 und 999 sind nicht mehr on air (früher auf rumänischen SDRs gut hörbar). Mal sehen, was da jetzt weiter passiert und was mit 1548 und 621 ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du folgst nicht nur solchen Telegram Kanälen, die Beschreibung des Kanals hat ja mal wenig mit den Inhalt zu tun. 

Das Transnistrien noch relevant wird, war doch eigentlich abzusehen und es wurden ja nicht nur die zwei Funktürme angegriffen.


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du folgst nicht nur solchen Telegram Kanälen, ....


Hihi, schon interessant, wer alles Telegram nutzt.
Putin gratuliert Macron zum Wahlsieg darüber, Selenski gibt darüber seinen tägliches update,
der werte @DJKuhpisse checkt die Senderstandorte in Transnistrien auf Funktion und ich schwafle gerade mit einem  
Inder über die Möglichkeit von Planet Nr. 3 im Tau Ceti System.

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch Biden und Xi im Club, dann wären wir vollständig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du folgst nicht nur solchen Telegram Kanälen, die Beschreibung des Kanals hat ja mal wenig mit den Inhalt zu tun.
> 
> Das Transnistrien noch relevant wird, war doch eigentlich abzusehen und es wurden ja nicht nur die zwei Funktürme angegriffen.


Ich habe meinen TG-Account schon länger gelöscht, weil mich dieser Dienst zunehmend nervt. Ich beziehe meine Propaganda aus diversen Quellen - mehr oder eniger alles dabei. Verlinkt war der Kanal in einem Radio-Forum, wo auch über diese Station diskutiert wird: https://vcfm.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1416&start=195
Das Bild der einzelnen ARRT-Antenne kann nicht das der Trümmer sein, man beachte die drei- und viereckigen Querschnitte. Es gibt da aber noch viele andere Antennen.
Ob nur 2 oder mehr Masten betroffen sind, kann ich nicht sagen.

EDIT: Unter anderem  scheint die drehbare KW-Antenne getroffen worden zu sein, steht aber erfreulicherweise noch.


compisucher schrieb:


> der werte @DJKuhpisse checkt die Senderstandorte in Transnistrien auf Funktion und ich schwafle gerade mit einem


richtig.


----------



## Optiki (26. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hihi, schon interessant, wer alles Telegram nutzt.


Ist ja auch absolut kein Problem, mir ging es nur darum, weil der Kanal ein typischer Propaganda Kanal ist. Tun auf neutral und decken ja alles auf, liest man dann die Meldungen durch, fallen einem sofort deren hasserfüllten Aussagen auf und dazu die einseitige Berichterstattung. Wenn man nur solchen Kanälen folgt,  schlägt man sich mal ganz schnell auf deren Seit. Ich bevorzuge da eher die Kanäle, welche aus den Propaganda Kanälen versuchen, die relevanten Aussagen raus zu filtern.  


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen TG-Account schon länger gelöscht, weil mich dieser Dienst zunehmend nervt


Ich mach da auch nur die Vorschau der Kanäle im Browser auf, da kann man ja schon viel sehen, außer Dateien die zu groß sind (meistens Videos)


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> . Ich beziehe meine Propaganda aus diversen Quellen - mehr oder eniger alles dabei. Verlinkt war der Kanal in einem Radio-Forum, wo auch über diese Station diskutiert wird: https://vcfm.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1416&start=195


Wie kommst du auf ein russisches Forum, sprichst du die Sprache oder lässt du dir das einfach übersetzen. 


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Bild der einzelnen ARRT-Antenne kann nicht das der Trümmer sein, man beachte die drei- und viereckigen Querschnitte. Es gibt da aber noch viele andere Antennen.
> Ob nur 2 oder mehr Masten betroffen sind, kann ich nicht sagen.


Ich hab da ja keine Ahnung von, aber in den einem Bild stehen doch noch mehrere für mich ähnlich aussehende Antennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf ein russisches Forum, sprichst du die Sprache oder lässt du dir das einfach übersetzen.


Ich habe die Grundlagen in der Schule beim Abi gelernt. Ich kann das aber nur sehr schlecht, muss daher viele Wörter übersetzen. Reicht aber meist zum Verstehen. Gerade in den Propagandakanälen sind die Sätze recht einfach, da versteht man auch als Anfänger schon recht viel.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab da ja keine Ahnung von, aber in den einem Bild stehen doch noch mehrere für mich ähnlich aussehende Antennen.


Da gibt es MW-Antennen mit Reuse (ARRT), die gibt es einzeln und in Kombination um Richtwirkung zu erhalten. Angeblich wird die Quadratantenne , bestehend aus 4 ARRT-Antennen (gibt es auch mit 8), für 1413 Richtung Ukraine genutzt (oder wurde genutzt besser gesagt). Dieser Typ wurde haufenweise in Ostblockstaaten verbaut. 
Dann gibt es da noch diverse KW-Antennen, scheinen auch Reusen zu sein, aber völlig anders angeordnet (horizontal, mehrere), wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut. Dann gibt es noch ne MW-Antenne (Zarja) für Nachtsendungen, das ist das große lange Teil rechts unten. Und noch eine ganz komische Reusenantenne, auch öfter in Ostblockstaaten genutzt (u.a. in der Ukraine).


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gibt es MW-Antennen mit Reuse (ARRT), die gibt es einzeln und in Kombination um Richtwirkung zu erhalten. Angeblich wird die Quadratantenne , bestehend aus 4 ARRT-Antennen (gibt es auch mit 8), für 1413 Richtung Ukraine genutzt (oder wurde genutzt besser gesagt). Dieser Typ wurde haufenweise in Ostblockstaaten verbaut.
> Dann gibt es da noch diverse KW-Antennen, scheinen auch Reusen zu sein, aber völlig anders angeordnet (horizontal, mehrere), wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut. Dann gibt es noch ne MW-Antenne (Zarja) für Nachtsendungen, das ist das große lange Teil rechts unten. Und noch eine ganz komische Reusenantenne, auch öfter in Ostblockstaaten genutzt (u.a. in der Ukraine).


Wow, ich habe absolut keinen Plan, worüber du schreibst.
Hört sich aber verdammt danach an, als hättest du Ahnung davon


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wow, ich habe absolut keinen Plan, worüber du schreibst.
> Hört sich aber verdammt danach an, als hättest du Ahnung davon


Auch nur ein wenig, aber wenn man ein bisschen zu den Anntenentypen recherchiert und sich die Bilder ansieht erklärt sich vieles von selbst.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auch nur ein wenig, aber wenn man ein bisschen zu den Anntenentypen recherchiert und sich die Bilder ansieht erklärt sich vieles von selbst.


Du kannst als Funker direkt an die Front gehen.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst als Funker direkt an die Front gehen.


Das kann ja nun jeder machen, der nicht alle 2 Minuten "ALARM" reinbrüllt, um zu testen, ob die andere Seite noch wach ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst als Funker direkt an die Front gehen.


Nein danke.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das kann ja nun jeder machen, der nicht alle 2 Minuten "ALARM" reinbrüllt, um zu testen, ob die andere Seite noch wach ist.


Nein, denn irgendwer muss sich auch mit der Technik auskennen, diese u.a. auch reparieren können.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2022)

Interessanter Tweet zu den Zusammenhängenn einer Landbrücke via Transnistrien und was Odessa und die Moskva dahingehend bedeute(te)n.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1518878396549419008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, denn irgendwer muss sich auch mit der Technik auskennen, diese u.a. auch reparieren können.


Dann darf man nicht kaputtmachen. Was soll an so nem Ding schon kaputt gehen?
Figuren aus der Antenne basteln?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann darf man nicht kaputtmachen. Was soll an so nem Ding schon kaputt gehen?
> Figuren aus der Antenne basteln?


Du weißt, dass Transistoren, Röhren, Kondensatoren & Co kaputtgehen können?
Antennen können beschädigt werden, ggf. muss man basteln und aus 2 defekten Geräten ein funktionierendes machen. Ist wie beim PC auch.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass Transistoren, Röhren, Kondensatoren & Co kaputtgehen können?


Deswegen musst du die Funke auch mit deinem Leben verteidigen.  
Typen, die eine Funke bedienen können, gibt es genug. Typen, die eine reparieren können (ohne Ersatzteile zu haben), gibts keine.


----------



## Optiki (26. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe die Grundlagen in der Schule beim Abi gelernt. Ich kann das aber nur sehr schlecht, muss daher viele Wörter übersetzen. Reicht aber meist zum Verstehen.


Ich musste es damals auch 3 Jahre lang lernen, aber leider liegen mir Sprachen absolut nicht. Ich kann jetzt meistens nur Städtenamen oder Institutionen erkennen und nicht den Inhalt der Sätze, meistens nutze ich die Übersetzungsfunktion des Browser oder halt direkt der Plattform.   


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da gibt es MW-Antennen mit Reuse (ARRT), die gibt es einzeln und in Kombination um Richtwirkung zu erhalten. Angeblich wird die Quadratantenne , bestehend aus 4 ARRT-Antennen (gibt es auch mit 8), für 1413 Richtung Ukraine genutzt (oder wurde genutzt besser gesagt). Dieser Typ wurde haufenweise in Ostblockstaaten verbaut.


In meinem Feed sind jetzt noch folgende Bilder auftaucht, aber da kann ich nicht sagen, ob die sie "wahr" sind:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1518892437728604160

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

Das sieht nach 3 Kurzwellen-Antennen aus. Diese standen auch dort.
47.291443795998326, 29.415849045002986
Das würde aber nicht erklären, warum 999 und 1413 off-air sind, die haben mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die ARRT-Antennen genutzt. Was mit denen ist, ist mir bisher unklar. Wer selbst hören will kann diesen SDR nahe der moldavischen Grenzen nutzen: http://kiwisdr-dorohoi.ddns.net:8073/
Da war heute morgen 999 und 1413 komplett tot, sonst extrem gut empfangbar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. April 2022)

999, 1413 und 1548 sind jetzt wieder aktiv, vermutlich von dieser Sendestation. Die MW-Antennen scheinen also noch zu funktionieren. Die Leistung von 999 scheint aber kleiner zu sein, das Signal ist nicht mehr so stark. Morgen kann man dann verifizieren, ob es wirklich von da kommt oder von einem anderen Sender (in diversen Staaten gibt es Anlagen, die bis zu 2,5 Megawatt schaffen).


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

> Dem russischen Außenminister Sergej Lawrow zufolge besteht die reale Gefahr eines dritten Weltkriegs mit dem Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen. "Die Gefahr ist ernst, sie ist real, sie darf nicht unterschätzt werden", sagte Lawrow in einem Interview, in dem er auf die Möglichkeit angesprochen wurde. Das russische Außenministerium teilte den Mitschnitt in seinem Telegram-Kanal.
> 
> Lawrow versicherte allerdings, dass er kein Interesse an einer weiteren Eskalation des Kriegs habe. Im Gegenteil sei er mit Blick auf die Ukraine zuversichtlich, dass am Ende des Kriegs "die Unterzeichnung eines Abkommens" stehen werde. Russland wolle deshalb die Friedensverhandlungen mit der ukrainischen Delegation fortsetzen, sagte Lawrow.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russischer Außenminister bezeichnet Gefahr eines Atomkriegs als "real"

Nur wenn keine Seite bereit ist, Kompromisse einzugehen, wird es auch keine Einigung geben.
Die Forderungen von Russland sind absurd.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. April 2022)

Russland warnt Großbritannien  - Jederzeit zu Vergeltungsschlägen bereit
					

Die Regierung in Moskau warnt Großbritannien davor, die Ukraine zu Angriffen auf russischem Territorium zu ermutigen. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium bezog sich am Dienstag auf Äußerungen des Staatssekretärs im britischen Verteidigungsministerium, James Heappey, in der BBC.




					www.n-tv.de
				






> "Die russische Armee ist rund um die Uhr in Bereitschaft, um mit hochpräzisen Langstreckenwaffen Vergeltungsschläge auf Entscheidungszentren in Kiew zu starten." *Bei solchen Maßnahmen wäre es für Russland nicht unbedingt ein Problem, wenn Vertreter bestimmter westlicher Länder in diesen Entscheidungszentren anwesend wären*, erklärte das Ministerium.


----------



## Tekkla (26. April 2022)

Wenn Lawrow als Außenminister des Aggressorstaates von "Friedensverhandlungen" redet, dann fällt mir das Essen aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## Optiki (26. April 2022)

Lasst Lawrow mal labern, viel krasser finde ich, dass sie jetzt wohl Polen und Bulgarien den Gashahn zudrehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Lasst Lawrow mal labern, viel krasser finde ich, dass sie jetzt wohl Polen und Bulgarien den Gashahn zudrehen.


Polen soll aber Flüssiggas Terminals haben. Im Gegensatz zu uns. Für Bulgarien würde es glaube ich schlechter aussehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema hier ja schon einmal und die meisten waren sich einig, dass es zum Krieg dazu gehört und so ist auch.



Nö, das gehört nicht zu "Krieg" dazu. Das ist nur LEIDER typisch für undisziplinierte Streitkräfte VON RUSSLAND und von kriegsführenden, armen Staaten, eigentlich aber eher für nicht-Regierungstruppen. In z.B. Afrika ein großes Problem, aus Südostasien hört man schon deutlich weniger Beschwerden über Plünderungen (gut, mag auch daran liegen dass man besser über Massentötungen reden sollte und beim Einsammeln von jüngst besiterzlos gewordenen Dingen die Grenzen verwischen), aber z.B. aus den zahlreichen US-geführten Kriegen gab es so gut wie keine Beschwerden über Plünderungen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Emotional bin ich auf Deiner Seite, aber...
> Uns muss alle klar sein, dass das, was in Mariupol (und anderswo ) statt findet, "normal" in einem Krieg ist.
> Klassische Kesselbildung des Angreifers und Vernichtung der Truppen.
> 
> ...



In Mariupol wird schon seit langem keine Stadt voller feindlicher Truppen mehr eingekesselt. Russland hat sich die beine täglichen Propagandabilder von der "Eroberung der Stadt" nicht gänzlich aus den Fingern gesogen, sondern einen Stadtteil nach dem anderen unter Kontrolle gebracht und seit mindestens zwei Wochen, wenn nicht länger, ist auf ukrainischer Seite nur noch übrig, was man in einem Keller verstecken kann. Entpsprechend konzentrieren sich die Kampfhandlungen auf eine einzige Industrieanlage.

Trotzdem wird aber weiterhin über fehlende Versorgung der gesamten Stadt berichte, Zivilisten werden am Verlassen der Krisenregion hinter der Front gehindert und Evakuierungen komplett ausgeschlossen. Das ist nicht "normal" in einem Krieg, das ist keine Operation gegen feindliche Truppen. Das ist einfach nur massenhafte, qualvolle Tötung Unschuldiger aka Massenmord.




compisucher schrieb:


> Um bei dem Beispiel Sarajewo zu bleiben: Dort waren 400.000 Menschen 4 Jahre lang eingekesselt.



Aber nicht in einem Kampfgebiet, geschweige den interniert hinter der Front, und mit Versorgung auf dem Luftwege. Iirc auch mit Fluchtmöglichkeiten. Sarajevo kannst du mit Westberlin während der Luftbrücke vergleichen, nur dass die im Doppelring drum stehenden Streitkräfte sich nicht kalt angestart, sondern heiß beschossen haben. Aber das hatte vergleichsweise wenig Einfluss auf die Zivilisten. (Auch wenn Artillerie natürlich teilweise bis in die Wohnviertel gefeurt hat.)



> Nochmal, emotional ist es für uns schrecklich, nun quasi live im Kriegsgeschehen zu sein.
> 
> Ich stelle lediglich die Frage, ob ein direktes Eingreifen des Westen:
> a) die Situation vor Ort verbessert
> b) in Abwägung, dass ganz Europa sich im aktiven Krieg befände, unterm Strich nicht noch höhere Opferzahlen fordern wird.



Ein aktives eingreifen mitten in russisch kontrolliertem Gebiet wäre selbst als internationale Aktion unter dem Dach der UNO riskant, vom Westen allein würde es aus gutem als Kriegserklärung aufgefasst werden.

Wie so oft rächt sich hierbei, dass der Westen Putin nach Lust und Laune hat gewehren lassen: Ohne die Brücke von Kerscht wäre Mariupol bis vor 3-4 Wochen ein regulärer ukrainischer Hafen mit direktem Zugang zu interantionalen Gewässern gewesen und eine unbewaffnete Versorgungs- und Evakuierungsmission (natürlich mit z u f ä l l i g in der Nähe patroullierender bewaffneter Flottille, die aber komplett unnötig ist, weil ja n i e ma n d ein Schiff voller Nahrungsmittel auf dem Hin- / voller Flüchtlinge auf dem Rückweg angreifen würde) wäre nur schwer als Provokation darstellbar gewesen. Aber wenn man durch Gewässer fahren muss, in denen man seit 8 Jahren russische Einschränkungen der Schiffbarkeit duldet und in einem Hafen anlegen will, der längst unter russischer Kontrolle ist, dann kann man ohne russische Kooperation eben nichts mehr machen, außer "Sonderaktionen" zur Unterstützung bedrohter Volksgruppen im Donbass durchzuführen.




juko888 schrieb:


> vor allem aber komme ich mehr und mehr zu der überzeugung, dass putin bei aller säbelrasselrei "nur" in zwei fällen nukleare waffen einsetzen wird.
> erstens wenn das tatsächliche russische territorium direkt angegriffen wird, egal ob konventionell oder nuklear.
> zweitens mit taktischen nuklearwaffen bei sich abzeichnendem totalem kriegsverlust in der ukraine und bei der sicherheit, dass der westen ohnehin nicht eingreifen wird.



Putin erachtet die Krim als russisches Territorium und die andere Seite der asowschen Meeres ist es sogar. Du kommst nicht nach Mariupol, ohne Russland direkt anzugreifen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dem russischen Außenminister Sergej Lawrow zufolge besteht die reale Gefahr eines dritten Weltkriegs mit dem Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen. "Die Gefahr ist ernst, sie ist real, sie darf nicht unterschätzt werden", sagte Lawrow in einem Interview, in dem er auf die Möglichkeit angesprochen wurde.
> Quelle: Russischer Außenminister bezeichnet Gefahr eines Atomkriegs als "real"



Also heute Mittag las sich das noch ganz anders. Nämlich so, dass der Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen keine Option sei - laut Lawrow.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Ukraine-Krieg: Bundesregierung erlaubt Panzerlieferung
> 
> 
> Die Bundesregierung will Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine erlauben. Der Rüstungskonzern Krauss-Maffei Wegmann soll "Gepard"-Flugabwehrpanzer aus früheren Beständen der Bundeswehr verkaufen dürfen.
> ...




Wir können also keine alten Schützenpanzer liefern, weil die Bundeswehr die angeblich selbst zu wenige hat, weil die Ukrainer angeblich zu blöd sind, ein Kettenfahrzeug zu fahren und weil die Schweiz die Weitergabe der Munition untersagt.
Aber eine alte Leopard-Wanne mit einem der komplexesten Türme überhaupt obendrauf und zwei Schweizer Kanonen links und rechts, für deren Einsatzprofil die Bundeswehr überhaupt nichts hat, die sind kein Problem?

Naja, hoffen wir dass das wochenlang verpennte "Unmögliche" jetzt wenigstens schnell läuft. Den Russen die unteren 5 km Luftraum zu nehmen wird einen ordentlichen Unterschied machen.




juko888 schrieb:


> die geparde werden ja wiederaufbereitet von der waffenschmiede selbst geliefert - die regierung musste "nur" zustimmen.



Bei anderem schweren Gerät ging es auch praktisch immer nur um bereits aussortierte Exemplare. Aber Scholz hat wochenlang sogar die Lieferung von Material verboten, dass teils schon im letzten Jahrtausend an dritte verkauft worden war.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was sollen die Ukrainer mit einer zusätzlichen Front, das ergibt weder strategisch noch taktisch Sinn, für Russland kann es als Vorwand für alle möglichen Dinge herhalten!



Transnistrien ist de facto ständig eine zweite Front im Rücken der Ukrainer. Zwar eine kalte, aber auch sowas bindet Ressourcen, liefert dem Feind die nötigen Informationen für die zunehmenden Luftschläge in der Westukraine und erschwert Flucht aus und Lieferungen in die Ukraine. Die einzige Frage ist, was die Deaktivierung von zwei Sendern daran ändert? Eigentlich nichts. Kann natürlich sein, dass es eher Kollateralschäden waren und das eigentliche Ziel z.B. russische Aufklärungsexperten. Die Ukrainer schlagen ja sehr systematisch einem Strang von Putins Armee nach dem anderen den Kopf ab. Warum also nicht auch mal beim Nachrichtendienst nach den ganzen Heeresgenerälen?




Jahtari schrieb:


> Also heute Mittag las sich das noch ganz anders. Nämlich so, dass der Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen keine Option sei - laut Lawrow.



Allein die Einschränkungen "aber wir wollen nicht" und die Suggestion eines transparenten Entscheidungsprozesses sind eine massive Abschwächung der Drohungen, die Putin noch vor zwei Monaten von sich gegeben hat. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, das tunlichst erpicht darauf ist, dass Putin ja überhaupt rein gar nicht auf die Idee kommen könnte, ihm könnte jemand auch nur mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger drohen, hat Russland eigentlich von Tag 1 an die Muskeln spielen lassen. Dass sie die Drohgebärden reduziert haben, obwohl es heute viel mehr Anlässe dafür gibt, kann man als gutes Zeichen werten, dass irgendwer in verantwortlicher Position seine Hosen noch auf rechts trägt und das sogar über die Beine, nicht überm Kopf.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. April 2022)

langsam aber sicher bin ich raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

vs.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## Sparanus (27. April 2022)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Alter warum lässt man solche Leute die von Luftabwehr sprechen dann auch noch solche Artikel schreiben?
Nichtmal Fachvokabular nutzen (und die Vita beim Thema Militär ist auch leer) und dann sowas raushauen...


----------



## compisucher (27. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alter warum lässt man solche Leute die von Luftabwehr sprechen dann auch noch solche Artikel schreiben?
> Nichtmal Fachvokabular nutzen (und die Vita beim Thema Militär ist auch leer) und dann sowas raushauen...


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist das mehr oder weniger der Pressetext dpa & Co. der so oder so ähnlich in allen relevanten größeren Printmedien abgedruckt wurde.

Die Kritik am Gepard ähnelt aber jener in den Fachforen, z. B.. hier:





						Bundesregierung genehmigt Gepard-Flugabwehrsysteme für die Ukraine (Neufassung) – Augen geradeaus!
					






					augengeradeaus.net
				




Panzerfahrzeuge sind ja bekannter Maßen nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber der überall auftauchende Hinweis, dass das System recht komplex und wartungsanfällig sei, lässt mich zweifeln.
Ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, irgendwo alte Leos oder Marder auszugraben und zu Verfügung zustellen?


----------



## Don-71 (27. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Panzerfahrzeuge sind ja bekannter Maßen nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber der überall auftauchende Hinweis, dass das System recht komplex und wartungsanfällig sei, lässt mich zweifeln.
> Ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, irgendwo alte Leos oder Marder auszugraben und zu Verfügung zustellen?


Nach meinen Quellen aus dem Heer, wurde der Gepard aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen ausgemustert, weil er einfach zu teuer wurde, durch Alter und eben Ersatzteile, da alle übrigen Leopard 1 Chasis bei der Bundeswehr schon ausgemustert waren, musste praktisch für ihn immer eine extra Logistik vorgehalten werden, was mit der "Neuausrichtung" 2009/2010 einfach nicht mehr in den "Kram" passte und man Geld sparen wollte.
Es ist ja auch überall zu lesen das mit der Ausmusterung des Gepards und damit verbunden der Auflösung der Heeresflak, eine Lücke entstanden ist, die immer noch offen ist bei der BW.
Also gegen Kampfhubschrauber und SU 25 wurde das Ding gebaut und nach allem was ich weiß, soll er das sehr gut können, sich mit denen auseinanderzusetzen und das ist genau das Zeug was die Russen in der Ukraine einsetzen.

Natürlich hast du in einem Punkt recht, Marder und Leo 1 A5 sind wahrscheinlich wesentlich schneller im Kampf für die Ukrainer zu beherrschen, bei der Reperatur und Wartung sind Leo 1 und Gepard ziemlich gleich, weil gleiches Grundsystem, der Marder ist auch sehr ähnlich.

Meine Vermutung ist, das ist aber eher sehr spekulativ, das auf Grund der Lieferung von PZH 2000 (Niederländer) und anderen Artilleriesystemen (USA, Australien etc.) man auch für deren Schutz auf dem Gefechtsfeld sorgen will, und das kann der Gepard, hier sehe ich dann den größten Zusammenhang, aus meiner persönlichen Sicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2022)

Ich tippe darauf, dass Krauss Maffei hinter dem Deal steht:
Der Gepard ist ein weiterhin topaktuelles Waffensystem (ohne Nachfolger halt  ) und scheint deswegen in Eigenregie in Erwartung von Verkaufschancen aufpoliert worden zu sein. Das heißt er kann ab morgen in bestem Zustand zum Vollpreis (Überweisung vom deutschen Steuerzahler direkt an die Rüstungsindustrie) geliefert werden. Die Leo und Marder dagegen sind einfach nur alter, ausgemusterter Kram. Aus ukrainischer Sicht immer noch besser als gar keins und zumindest beim Marder, mit seiner 60er-Jahre-Technik, traue ich den Ukrainern auch zu, aus zwei kaputten einen ganzen zu machen. (Die Wanne vom Leo ist natürlich noch älter, aber ohne funktionierenden Turm und Elektronik ist er wertlos. Beim Marder reicht es schon, wenn er fährt und die Türen zugehen.) Sowas kann man nur zum Schrottpreis mit viel geringerer Gewinnspanne abgeben, also macht man da weniger Druck auf die Politik. Bonuspunkt: Bislang hatte die Bundeswehr bislang immer die Worst-Case-Option, mit einem Monat Vorlauf Geparde zurückzukaufen, falls man doch mal Einsatzbereit sein wollte. Wenn physisch gar keine mehr das sind, ist sie gezwungen schnellstmöglich, koste es was es wolle, Nachfolgeaufträge zu geben. Und die werden jetzt noch mehr kosten, es geht darum möglichst schnell mit möglichst wenig Wirkung 100 Milliarden zu verbraten.

Sollte sich wieder erwarten doch die Politik mal eigene Gedanken gemacht haben, sprechen drei Dinge für den Gepard:
- Die ukrainische Armee ist am Boden bereits recht stark, braucht aber dringend mehr Wirkung im Luftraum.
- Treffer durch Geparde sind aus russischer Sicht viel schwerer klar nachzuvollziehen als Treffer durch Raketensysteme oder gar Luftfahrzeuge die die Ukraine auch gerne hätte. Die Munition hinterlässt einfach keine eindeutigen Reste, die ausgeworfenen Hülsen sind auch recht generisch, niemand fliegt auf videofreundliche Distanzen an einen Gepard ran und während MANPADs im Falle eines überhasteten Rückzugs auch mal liegenbleiben und Frontpanzer durch direktes Feuer fahruntüchtig werden, nimmt man einen Gepard immer mit => russische Propagandabilder mit eindeutig deutschem Gerät sind viel unwahrscheinlicher.
- Er ist kein Panzer, sondern Luftabwehr und aus unerfindlichen Gründen ist "Abwehr" liefern immer gut, "Panzer" liefern immer böse und "deutsche Panzer walzen russisches Dorf im Donbass nieder" wäre ganz, ganz böse, während Geparden immer in zweiter Reihe operieren.


----------



## Optiki (27. April 2022)

Gibt des den für die Geparde überhaupt schon einen Zeitplan und haben sie mittlerweile genug Munition dafür.  Hab da so Sachen mit Brasilien und Jordanien (irgend ein Land, welches auch Geparde gekauft hat) gelesen?

Aktuell haben sie wohl in der Ukraine starke logistische Probleme, von den ganzen Spenden sind fast nur die Anti Air und Anti Panzer Waffen an der Front oder Sachen die vor mehreren Wochen geliefert wurden.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Aktuell haben sie wohl in der Ukraine starke logistische Probleme, von den ganzen Spenden sind fast nur die Anti Air und Anti Panzer Waffen an der Front oder Sachen die vor mehreren Wochen geliefert wurden.


Die Russen sollen auch vermehrt den Schienenverkehr angreifen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Russen sollen auch vermehrt den Schienenverkehr angreifen.


War das jetzt ne Aufforderung oder ein Konjunktiv?


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> War das jetzt ne Aufforderung oder ein Konjunktiv?


Eigentlich sollte das eine Feststellung sein.  

Mich wundert die ganze Zeit sowieso das sie die Nachschubwege verschonen.
Sie haben ja auch Satellitenaufklärung usw.
Klar ist es für den Westen und die Ukraine besser wenn sie das nicht tun.
Aber sie könnten wenn sie wollten.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert die ganze Zeit sowieso das sie die Nachschubwege verschonen.


Weil die Russen die Hosen voll haben.
Putin zerstört ein Nachschubzug und die Nato sagt, dass er  einen Zug zerstört hat, indem Diplomaten von Nato Staaten fuhren und schon ist die Nato im Krieg und plättet den Kremmel weg.
Putin ist und bleibt ein Feigling. Kleine Länder greift er an. Kommt ein großer um die Ecke, kneift er den Arsch zusammen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin zerstört ein Nachschubzug und die Nato sagt, dass er einen Zug zerstört hat, indem Diplomaten von Nato Staaten fuhren und schon ist die Nato im Krieg und plättet den Kremmel weg.


Der hat doch angekündigt, auf die keine Rücksicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der hat doch angekündigt, auf die keine Rücksicht zu nehmen.


Angekündigt hat er viel.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2022)

Putin droht weiter: Putin droht Unterstützern der Ukraine mit »blitzschnellen« Schlägen

Und Steinmeier hatte unmißverständlich klar gemacht:



> Nach einem Gespräch mit der slowakischen Präsidentin Zuzanna Caputova warnte Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier den Kreml davor, die Verteidigungsbereitschaft der Nato zu unterschätzen. »Unsere Demokratien sind stark und wehrhaft«, sagte er. »Sie sind bereit und in der Lage, jeden Zentimeter des Bündnisgebietes zu verteidigen – und das gemeinsam.« Dieses unmissverständliche Signal gehe auch von den in der Slowakei stationierten deutschen und niederländischen Staffeln des Flugabwehrraketensystems Patriot aus.



Wir lassen uns von dem Verbrecher nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Russen die Hosen voll haben.
> Putin zerstört ein Nachschubzug und die Nato sagt, dass er  einen Zug zerstört hat, indem Diplomaten von Nato Staaten fuhren und schon ist die Nato im Krieg und plättet den Kremmel weg.
> Putin ist und bleibt ein Feigling. Kleine Länder greift er an. Kommt ein großer um die Ecke, kneift er den Arsch zusammen.


Er pokert eben. Gemessen an Russlands Möglichkeiten ist dort Effizienz durch kleinen Aufwand quasi das Kredo. War auch iwie immer so, um so bewundernswerter die Erfolge aus so einem Land mit solchen Problemen und Geschichte.

Sein Fehler war aber der dass er die Regeln ändern wollte, ohne jemals in der Position gewesen zu sein das tuen zu können. Als Führer einer Regionalmacht könnte er positiv in die russische Geschichte eingehen, aber als Globalplayer ist er praktisch nicht exystent. Man beschrieb ihn Ende der 90er als aufstrebenen Despoten, mMn ist er über diese Rolle in all den Jahren nie hinausgewachsen. Dumm das er es versucht hat, dumm für alle Russen..


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. April 2022)

falls wer bock (und reserven) hat:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519430307887435776

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jo, ihr lest richtig: Helme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. April 2022)

Gazprom-Topmanager wechselt Seiten und kämpft nun für die Ukraine
					

Der Vizepräsident der Gazprombank kehrt Russland den Rücken und zieht für die Ukraine in den Krieg. Igor Wolobujew will sich der Verantwortung stellen und bis zum Sieg in der Ukraine bleiben. Russlands Angriffskrieg bezeichnet er als klares Kriegsverbrechen.




					www.focus.de
				




bemerkenswert!


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Nur Gerhard Schröder kann sich von seinem Job bei Gazprom nicht trennen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur Gerhard Schröder kann sich von seinem Job bei Gazprom nicht trennen.


jup, da muss man sich echt fragen, was putin vielleicht gegen ihn in der hand hat. oder er ist eben einfach dieses a-loch durch und durch...


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> jup, da muss man sich echt fragen, was putin vielleicht gegen ihn in der hand hat. oder er ist eben einfach dieses a-loch durch und durch...


Oder es ist einfach seine starrsinnige Überzeugung.


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder es ist einfach seine starrsinnige Überzeugung.


Das wird's wohl sein. Man erinnere sich an seinen Starrsinn, als er die Wahl verloren hatte und so tat, als wenn er der Gewinner sei. Der Mann ist einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

> Luftaufnahmen vom Hafen von Sewastopol sollen zeigen, dass die russische Marine vor Ort trainierte Delfine einsetzt. Die Tiere können beim Aufspüren von Minen helfen. Sie sind nicht die ersten Meeressäuger in russischem Auftrag.


Quelle: Russland setzt offenbar Kampfdelfine zum Schutz seiner Flotte ein

Die armen Tiere. Müssen für den Schwachsinn den Menschen verursachen herhalten.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Meanwhile: Endzeitstimmung in Russland... 

aus nTV:
+++ 13:51 RT-Chefredakteurin erwartet Dritten Weltkrieg +++​Die Chefredakteurin Margarita Simonjan des staatlichen russischen Medienunternehmens RT hält einen Dritten Weltkrieg für wahrscheinlich. "Entweder verlieren wir in der Ukraine oder es beginnt der Dritte Weltkrieg", sagt sie in einer Diskussionsrunde im russischen Fernsehen. "Ich persönlich glaube, dass ein Dritter Weltkrieg realistischer ist. Ich kenne uns, kenne unsere Führung Wladimir Putin." Alle hielten dies für unwahrscheinlich, so Simonjan weiter. "Aber ich weiß leider, dass es wahrscheinlich ist." Woraufhin der Fernsehmoderator Wladimir Solowjow erwidert: "Aber wir werden in den Himmel kommen und alle andere einfach verrecken."
Edit:
Die übersetzte russische Überschrift von dem Twitter Beitrag lautet:
Gestern diskutierten sie bei Solovyov über Russlands präventiven Nuklearschlag auf der ganzen Welt





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519590031274483712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

Die sind doch einfach durch, also richtig.
Gegen deren Nachrichten war Die deutsche Wochenschau ja wirklich glaubwürdig.😂


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Nein, werter Sparanus, das hat nix mit RT als solches zu tun.
Der Solowjow








						Wladimir Rudolfowitsch Solowjow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



moderiert DEN Polittalk Russlands auf dem Sender Rossija1, nennt sich.
_Der Sonntagabend mit Wladimir Solowjow_ (russ. _Воскресный вечер с Владимиром Соловьёвым_)

Also so eine Art Anne Will und Markus Lanz gleichzeitig mit einer Reichweite von  150 Mio. Zuschauern.

Sprich, in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung Russlands hat alles, was er Kund tut, seine Richtigkeit.
(und natürlich erzählt er nur das, was ihm zuvor aus dem Kreml angeordnet wurde)

Ich fürchte, dass da hintenrum gezielt die russische Bevölkerung auf Schlimmeres eingestimmt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass da hintenrum gezielt die russische Bevölkerung auf Schlimmeres eingestimmt wird.


Na die werden jetzt so verarmen wie sie es seit Stalins Zeiten nicht mehr kannten und ich denke, dass die Rhetorik erstmal darauf abzielt. 
Wir haben diese Atomwaffenrhetorik ja seit Tag 3 der Invasion und man sieht nichtmal Vorbereitungen für mehr.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben diese Atomwaffenrhetorik ja seit Tag 3 der Invasion und man sieht nichtmal Vorbereitungen für mehr.


Gefühlt ist die Nuklearwaffenoption auf ebenso gefühlt beiden Seiten erschreckend viel öfters im Gespräch, als im kalten Krieg.
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es real keinen Dr. Seltsam gibt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ4ffTLdSZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist die Nuklearwaffenoption auf ebenso gefühlt beiden Seiten erschreckend viel öfters im Gespräch, als im kalten Krieg.


Eigentlich nur auf einer Seite, die USA haben sogar lang angekündigte Tests verschoben.
Das was man bei den USA kritisieren kann sind eine Hand voll Regime Change Ausdrücke.


----------



## Neuer_User (28. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> +++ 13:51 RT-Chefredakteurin erwartet Dritten Weltkrieg +++
> Die Chefredakteurin Margarita Simonjan des staatlichen russischen Medienunternehmens RT hält einen Dritten Weltkrieg für wahrscheinlich. "Entweder verlieren wir in der Ukraine oder es beginnt der Dritte Weltkrieg",


An die Option, dass Russland gewinnt, glaubt also auch beim Propagandasender RT niemand mehr? Warum hören die Russen mit dem Wahnsinn nicht auf, ziehen sich aus der Krim um vom Donbass zurück und bezahlen der Ukraine den Aufbau? Was hat die russische Bevölkerung davon, wenn ihr Land flächendeckend ausgetilgt wird und warum wollen die Russen das?


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2022)

Das ist eine reine Angstkampagne einzig und alleine gegen den Westen gerichtet und es ist ja bezeichnend das die RT Chefredakteurin sich wieder in Szene setzt, als wenn die alle sterben wollen!


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, dass da hintenrum gezielt die russische Bevölkerung auf Schlimmeres eingestimmt wird.


Das dient eher dazu uns einzuschüchtern und man sollte es als solches auch sehen, die Russen sind ja auch ganz groß darin, jedesmal Tucker Carlson in ihren Medien zu verarbeiten, weil er sich jetzt als Putinversteher auf FOX  in Szene setzt.
Die Russen wissen ganz genau das ihre Sendungen verfolgt werden.
Darüber hinaus kann ich aus dem Westen nun absolut überhaupt kein Gerede oder gar Drohungen mit  Nuklearwaffenoptionen hören oder sehen.


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Ja klar, die eine Seite droht direkt oder indirekt damit, was eine völlig andere Qualität hat.
Ich meinte aber, dass die nukleare Option (meist auf russischer Seite gemeint) eben schon im Sprachgebrauch der westl. Politiker angekommen ist.

_Im Bundestag wurde die Außenministerin gefragt, welche Rolle die Gefahr eines Atomkrieges bei der Entscheidung gespielt habe, nun doch schwere Waffen an die Ukraine zu liefern. Die ungeschminkte Antwort von Baerbock lautete: 
Niemand auf der Welt wisse derzeit, was der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin wolle. Daher könne man „auch nichts komplett ausschließen“._

Quelle:








						Auf die Atomkrieg-Frage gibt Annalena Baerbock eine schonungslos ehrliche Antwort
					

Die Grünen lassen sich von der Warnung des Bundeskanzlers, es dürfe niemals einen Atomkrieg geben, nicht sonderlich beeindrucken. Annalena Baerbock hat, wie ihre Partei, die Idee aufgegeben, Frieden könne nur ohne Waffen geschaffen werden. Es ist das Ende eine Traums: Für die Grünen ist der...




					www.focus.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> An die Option, dass Russland gewinnt, glaubt also auch beim Propagandasender RT niemand mehr? Warum hören die Russen mit dem Wahnsinn nicht auf, ziehen sich aus der Krim um vom Donbass zurück und bezahlen der Ukraine den Aufbau? Was hat die russsiche Bevölkerung davon, wenn das Land flächendeckend ausgetilgt wird und warum wollen die Russen das?


doch, ich verstehe das eben so, dass sie davon ausgeht, dass wenn sie in der ukraine "gewinnen", dass dann daraus der dritte weltkrieg folgen wird.
sprich, entweder sie verlieren in der ukraine, dann "passiert nichts weiter" oder aber ihr sieg deutet sich an, dann "geht's rund".


----------



## Neuer_User (28. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> doch, ich verstehe das eben so, dass sie davon ausgeht, dass wenn sie in der ukraine "gewinnen", dass dann daraus der dritte weltkrieg folgen wird.
> sprich, entweder sie verlieren in der ukraine, dann "passiert nichts weiter" oder aber ihr sieg deutet sich an, dann "geht's rund".


Das steht da nicht und das sagt sie nicht. Entweder verlieren die Russen sang und klanglos, oder sie werden in einer Verzweiflungsaktion als erste Atomwaffen starten. Der Westen droht keineswegs mit einem Erstschlag, ganz im Gegensatz zu Russland. Land und Leute diskreditieren sich immer weiter. Sie hatten eine Demokratie und gaben sie auf. Es geht nicht nur um Putin, es geht um alle. Und das muss uns klar sein. Die Beziehungen zu Russland werden langfristig komplett am Boden liegen.

Was haben die Russen davon und warum versteht die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung das nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (28. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> doch, ich verstehe das eben so, dass sie davon ausgeht, dass wenn sie in der ukraine "gewinnen", dass dann daraus der dritte weltkrieg folgen wird.
> sprich, entweder sie verlieren in der ukraine, dann "passiert nichts weiter" oder aber ihr sieg deutet sich an, dann "geht's rund".


Mal immer ruhig mit den Pferden, bei den derzeitigen konventionellen Leistungen der Russischen Armee, wäre ein Angriff auf die Nato ungefähr so erfolgversprechend wie ein Angriff auf den Mars, also zu 100% selbstmörderisch, denn sie haben nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
Und ich glaube kaum, das Russland einzig und alleine einen 3. Weltkrieg anfangen will, den sie zwangsläufig nur nuklear führen können und damit die gesammte Menschehit wohl sehr sicher zu Grunde geht, inklusive sie selbst und das mit 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit. Ob die Chinesen so begeistert sind den nuklearen Tod auf Grund solcher russischen Aktionen zu sterben, darf doch höchst in Frage gestellt werden.
Eins hat dieser Krieg doch in der Ukraine gezeigt, die Russen sind konventiell, militärisch eher eine kleine Mittelmacht, mit einer wenig funktionierenden Armee auf sehr vielen Gebieten, was will man da in einem Krieg gegen die Nato rational erreichen, außer eigene Tote generieren?


----------



## compisucher (28. April 2022)

Na ja, alles was gesagt und gesendet wird, unterliegt doch dem gönnerhaften Daumen Putins.
Was also ist bei den Worten:
_"Ich persönlich glaube, dass ein Dritter Weltkrieg realistischer ist. Ich kenne uns, kenne unsere Führung Wladimir Putin." Alle hielten dies für unwahrscheinlich, so Simonjan weiter. "Aber ich weiß leider, dass es wahrscheinlich ist."_
denn anders zu verstehen?
Die mögliche Option eines Nuklearschlages wird verbal für die russische Bevölkerung und/oder für westl. Medien vorbereitet, thats it...


Don-71 schrieb:


> ...., was will man da in einem Krieg gegen die Nato rational erreichen, außer eigene Tote generieren?


Sie (die Russen) kommen in den Himmel und wir in die Hölle... 
_Fernsehmoderator Wladimir Solowjow erwidert: "Aber wir werden in den Himmel kommen und alle andere einfach verrecken."_


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Warum hören die Russen mit dem Wahnsinn nicht auf, ziehen sich aus der Krim um vom Donbass zurück und bezahlen der Ukraine den Aufbau?


Warum sollten die dann auch noch den Aufbau bezahlen? Das tun die höchstens, wenn die die Gebiete auch kontrollieren dürfen.


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dann auch noch den Aufbau bezahlen? Das tun die höchstens, wenn die die Gebiete auch kontrollieren dürfen.


Wenn ich in dein Haus einbreche und alles kurz und klein schlage, wer soll dann zahlen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn ich in dein Haus einbreche und alles kurz und klein schlage, wer soll dann zahlen?


Dann ist das staatlich durchsetzbar, weil dann der Staat als übergeordnete Instanz sagt, dass du das zahlen musst. Das gibt es aber bei Russland nicht. Die werden bei solchen Forderungen den Stinkefinger zeigen.


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann ist das staatlich durchsetzbar, weil dann der Staat als übergeordnete Instanz sagt, dass du das zahlen musst. Das gibt es aber bei Russland nicht. Die werden bei solchen Forderungen den Stinkefinger zeigen.


Solange sie uns mit den Rohstoffen erpressen können, ja. Doch daran wird gerade emsig gearbeitet eben nicht mehr erpressbar zu sein. Wird etwas disruptiv für uns werden, weil wir uns auf dem billigen Russenstoff ausrgeruht haben, aber danach steht Russland mit blankem Hintern da. Und dann will ich den Bittsteller Russland mal sehen wie man in die dann fütternden Hand beisst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Solange sie uns mit den Rohstoffen erpressen können, ja. Doch daran wird gerade emsig gearbeitet eben nicht mehr erpressbar zu sein. Wird etwas disruptiv für uns werden, weil wir uns auf dem billigen Russenstoff ausrgeruht haben, aber danach steht Russland mit blankem Hintern da. Und dann will ich den Bittsteller Russland mal sehen wie man in die dann fütternden Hand beisst.


Inwiefern sind dann andere Länder fütternde Hand?
Was haben die dann noch von EU-Ländern und den USA?
Die bekommen da kein Geld mehr, haben also auch keinen Nutzen mehr davon.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOqDFrRDv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hofreiter in Topform 
Der Mann wird mir immer symphatischer.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hofreiter in Topform
> Der Mann wird mir immer symphatischer.


Hofreiter trägt demnächst nur noch Panzerkombis.


----------



## Neuer_User (28. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dann auch noch den Aufbau bezahlen?


Warum? Weil der Westen Russland solange total boykottieren wird, bis das Land zur Besinnung kommt. Und dazu gehört es, die Schäden eines willkürlichen Angriffskrieg zu beseitigen. Was machen wir denn, wenn wir z.B. in Jugoslavien einen Humanitären Einsatz fliegen? Wir reduzieren Schäden auf das geringste und bezahlen den Aufbau. Und was macht der Russe? Der gehört vor Den Haag!


Tekkla schrieb:


> Solange sie uns mit den Rohstoffen erpressen können, ja.


Wer ist denn abhängig vom wem? Ohne das Geld aus dem Westen ist Russland pleite.  Zum Gklück wurde Nord Stream 2 gebaut, das hat die Mittel gebunden, mit denen auch eine Pipeline nach China hätte gebaut werden können? Wir lange hält sich Putin, wenn es im Land keine westlichen Waren mehr gibt? Meinst Du, die leben fünf Jahre ohne neue Chips?


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die leben fünf Jahre ohne neue Chips?


Vermutlich nicht. Die politische Führung in Russland sitzt aber in einer krassen Echokammer. Selbst wenn denen wer mit Ahnung erzählt, dass es Mist ist, was sie da verzapfen, so werden sie es nicht sehen wollen und können. Die denken - und vllt sogar zu recht -, dass wir spätestens im Winter zu leiden beginnen. Deren Interpretation, dass wir damit einknicken werden, ist aber falsch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn, wenn wir z.B. in Jugoslavien einen Humanitären Einsatz fliegen? Wir reduzieren Schäden auf das geringste und bezahlen den Aufbau.


Sorry, aber das ist einfach Militärpropaganda. Humanitär ist daran exakt gar nichts.


Neuer_User schrieb:


> Und was macht der Russe?


Zerstört die Ukraine.


Neuer_User schrieb:


> Der gehört vor Den Haag!


Wird der aber nicht machen, da kannst du dich so stark aufregen wie du willst. Auch sowas mit Zwang zu forcieren wird die Lage eher verschlimmern. Drohungen mit Atombomben sind ja schon da.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die denken - und vllt sogar zu recht -, dass wir spätestens im Winter zu leiden beginnen. Deren Interpretation, dass wir damit einknicken werden, ist aber falsch.


Genau. Es werden alle erdenklichen Maßnahmen ergriffen um das zu verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Wir lange hält sich Putin, wenn es im Land keine westlichen Waren mehr gibt? Meinst Du, die leben fünf Jahre ohne neue Chips?


Ich denke mit Zwang wird da einiges gehen, zudem wird es Länder geben, die den Kram auch nach Russland liefern, wird dann halt teurer und die Leute können sich nicht mehr alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy kaufen. Selbst in der Sowjetunion gab es Waren aus dem Westen.


----------



## Optiki (28. April 2022)

Da meine Funktion zum Zitieren nicht so möchte, schreibe ich mal so. 

@Neuer_User 

Ich bin mir sicher, über die Krim braucht man nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Die Sowjetunion hat damals einen großen Teil der Tataren von Krim an den Arsch der Welt verfrachtet und dort dann auch zum Teil in Lagern getötet, gleichzeitig wurde die Krim mit Russen besiedelt (typisches Verhalten der Sowjets). 2014 wurden dann nochmal extrem viele Leute erst unterdrückt und dann vertrieben, wenn sie pro Ukraine waren, aufgrund der attraktiven Lage am Meer, sind wohl einige Russen dahin gezogen. Der Zug für eine große Befreiung der Krim ist somit eigentlich abgefahren. 

Russland wird niemals auch nur einen Cent bezahlen, da müsste schon ein Komet Moskau und das ganze politische System auslöschen. Die Russen halten sich nur an Gesetze, wenn sie daraus Vorteile ziehen können, beispielsweise, wenn sie so gegen Sanktionen vorgehen können. 

Für deren neuen Gebiete werden sie wahrscheinlich auch keine Hilfe bezahlen, außer ein Oligarch bekommt das als Gebiet zu gehandelt. Meistens fließt doch nur Geld in die großen Städte Russlands. 

Den Aufbau der Ukraine wird die EU und auch die USA tragen, wie sagt mein Opa so schön, ein Krieg schafft immer Arbeit. 

Bei diesem Aufbau wird auch das Entfernen von Sprengstoffen eine wesentliche Rolle spielen müssen. 

Aktuell sehe ich aber noch lang kein Ende, die Nato will weiter über Jahre liefern, Biden will 30 Milliarden bereitstellen und Russland wird wohl bald den Krieg erklären müssen. An der Front herrscht mehr oder weniger Stillstand, mit vergleichbaren Verlusten, mal verliert die eine Partei ein paar Soldaten mehr und mal die andere. Da gewinnt aktuell keine der beiden Seiten, erst wenn da wirklich großer Nachschub kommt.  

Richtig negativ ist es aktuell nur in Mariupol, wo die Russen die ganze Nacht ihre Luftangriffe aufs Stahlwerk fliegen und den Leute mittlerweile alles ausgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, was wollen wir den Russen den nehmen?
Eine Putin oÄ. Regierung bekommen wir nie im Leben dazu etwas zu zahlen was wir uns nicht vom Auslandsvermögen nehmen können um es der Ukraine zu geben. Das machen wir aber jetzt schon.

Natürlich könnte in Russland aber auch eine demokratische Regierung an die Macht kommen mit der man darüber reden könnte und vielleicht würde man auch Geld bekommen. Aber wollen wir eine demokratischen russischen Regierung sowas auferlegen? Ja, einerseits hätte man ein gewisses Recht dazu, aber wenn wir einem demokratischem Russland damit den Weg verbauen, wie Frankreich und GB damals dem deutschen Reich mit Versailles, würde das uns und den Russen langfristig nicht mehr schaden?


Optiki schrieb:


> Richtig negativ ist es aktuell nur in Mariupol, wo die Russen die ganze Nacht ihre Luftangriffe aufs Stahlwerk fliegen und den Leute mittlerweile alles ausgeht.


Die Ukrainer behaupten was teilweise was anderes. Vor Ort rufen sie um Hilfe und aus Kiew sagen sie, dass man genug hat. Nun Vorräte in dem Tunnelsystem wären nicht unlogisch und ein Hilferuf kann auch Propaganda sein obwohl man noch Vorräte hat. Wir wissen es nicht.


----------



## Optiki (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was wollen wir den Russen den nehmen?


Das würde ja generell auf die Dauer des Krieges und die Lage von Russland ankommen. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Putin oÄ. Regierung bekommen wir nie im Leben dazu etwas zu zahlen was wir uns nicht vom Auslandsvermögen nehmen können um es der Ukraine zu geben. Das machen wir aber jetzt schon.


Wenn sie das überhaupt so passiert, da werden die Russen versuchen alles dagegenzusetzen und einigen anti West Ländern wird das auch sauer aufstoßen. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte in Russland aber auch eine demokratische Regierung an die Macht kommen mit der man darüber reden könnte und vielleicht würde man auch Geld bekommen.


Woher soll diese Regierung kommen, gegen die Überwachung des Staatsapparates hast du keine Chance. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wollen wir eine demokratischen russischen Regierung sowas auferlegen? Ja, einerseits hätte man ein gewisses Recht dazu, aber wenn wir einem demokratischem Russland damit den Weg verbauen, wie Frankreich und GB damals dem deutschen Reich mit Versailles, würde das uns und den Russen langfristig nicht mehr schaden?


Es lohnt sich gar nicht darüber nachzudenken, weil es nicht passieren wird.  Die Sanktionen und der Wegzug der schlauen Bevölkerung leiten sowieso schon die Abwärtsspirale in Russland ein, mir gruselt es jetzt schon. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer behaupten was teilweise was anderes. Vor Ort rufen sie um Hilfe und aus Kiew sagen sie, dass man genug hat. Nun Vorräte in dem Tunnelsystem wären nicht unlogisch und ein Hilferuf kann auch Propaganda sein obwohl man noch Vorräte hat. Wir wissen es nicht.


Es heißt ja, dass dieser Bunker für die Situation vorbereitet wurde, jedoch wurde bestimmt nicht für diese Anzahl von Menschen geplant und vor allem nicht für die hohe Anzahl von verletzen Soldaten. Anscheinend sind ja jetzt schon nicht alle Menschen auf den unteren Ebenen und werden so teilweise von einigen Luftangriffen getroffen.


----------



## Tekkla (28. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was wollen wir den Russen den nehmen?


Och, Biden ist auf dem besten Wege das Geld der Oligarchen an die Ukraine auszuzahlen. Das wird Schule machen und so manchen in der mafiösen SU 2.0 mächtig ansicken.


----------



## chill_eule (28. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> in der mafiösen SU 2.0


Was soll das sein? 

Und: Nein, google hilft da nicht wirklich weiter...


			SU 2.0 - Google Suche


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?


Öhm *S*owjet*U*nion 2.0


----------



## chill_eule (28. April 2022)

Ah, gut, dass auch die _Dummen_ hier mitlesen und mitdiskutieren können, danke dir... 

Oder, Öhm... MMDW 1.0?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es heißt ja, dass dieser Bunker für die Situation vorbereitet wurde, jedoch wurde bestimmt nicht für diese Anzahl von Menschen geplant ...


ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Ding wurde für (die) 40.000(!) Arbeiter des Stahlwerks geschaffen. Ich such die Grafik nochmal.

edit:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516480561027719169

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... ob das SO alles stimmt - von wegen 40k Menschen vor nem Atomschag zu schützen... who knows... 27km sollen die Tunnel insgesamt haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (29. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> von wegen 40k Menschen vor nem Atomschag zu schützen...


bin ganz ehrlich, ich habe den sinn von atomschutzbunkern noch nie verstanden.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> bin ganz ehrlich, ich habe den sinn von atomschutzbunkern noch nie verstanden.


Wieso? Würden die im Ernstfall nicht schützen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (29. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Würden die im Ernstfall nicht schützen?


doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht. für wie lange gibt es in so einem bunker vorräte? selbst wenn für drei jahre, danach wäre ende. durch die oberflächenverseuchung kann man den bunker eh nicht mehr verlassen, zudem würde ein heutiger atomschlag bedeuten, dass ein nuklearer krieg ausgebrochen ist, die welt wäre am ende. also ganz ehrlich, wozu? um noch ein, zwei oder drei jahre in 'nem abgeschotteten keller leben zu können und danach zu verhungern/verdursten? wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2022)

Ich hab irgendwann mal eine Führung durch so ein Ding gemacht. Offizieller Plan war da drin 2 Wochen zu überleben und dann von "wo Anders" abgeholt zu werden.
Die kurze Dosis bei der Abholung wäre auch nicht das Problem, aber wie schon richtig erkannt bringt das natürlich garnichts wenn das wo Anders auch platt gemacht wurde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2022)

Ein Sinn könnte noch sein, dann vom eigenen Bunker aus Atomwaffen gegen den Angreifer zu nutzen, um bei dem auch alles zu zerstören.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht. für wie lange gibt es in so einem bunker vorräte? selbst wenn für drei jahre, danach wäre ende. durch die oberflächenverseuchung kann man den bunker eh nicht mehr verlassen, zudem würde ein heutiger atomschlag bedeuten, dass ein nuklearer krieg ausgebrochen ist, die welt wäre am ende. also ganz ehrlich, wozu? um noch ein, zwei oder drei jahre in 'nem abgeschotteten keller leben zu können und danach zu verhungern/verdursten? wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht.


Ja ok. Das stimmt natürlich.

Davon abgesehen ist sowieso nicht für alle Menschen in Bunkern Platz. Dann wird es eine Selektion geben.
Wo bestimmt die "Eliten" Vorrang haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (29. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Das stimmt natürlich.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist sowieso nicht für alle Menschen in Bunkern Platz. Dann wird es eine Selektion geben.
> Wo bestimmt die "Eliten" Vorrang haben.


die eliten werden (gerade in den usa z.b.) sicher besondere bunker haben, inkl. unterirdischer bahnverbindung zu irgendeinem abgelegenen ort in den bergen und von dort können die dann mit hubschrauber/jet abhauen. nur wohin? auf eine abgelegene insel? kann so ein biden denn getreide oder sonst irgendwas anbauen? "eliten" alleine auf der welt sind doch nicht lebenfähig. 

und ganz vergessen, alle anderen in so'nem bunker würden wohl, wenn die vorräte langsam ausgehen aufeinander losgehen. da würden wohl viele nicht verhungern/verdursten, die würden sich vorher gegenseitig umbringen und das nur um noch drei wochen länger in so einem loch zu überleben. 

naja, hoffen wir einfach, dass das alles einfach nur hypothetisch bleibt.



so und zum thema:









						Russlands Angriffskrieg: Kiew unter Raketenbeschuss während des Besuchs von UN-Chef Guterres
					

Die russischen Truppen setzen ihre Angriffe in der Ukraine fort. In der Hafenstadt Odessa und der Hauptstadt Kiew schlagen russische Raketen ein. In den USA soll ein historische Regelung Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine erleichtern. Die Nacht im Überblick.




					www.faz.net
				




russland meint das wohl ernst, dass es denen egal ist wer da gerade in kiew zu besuch ist.


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist sowieso nicht für alle Menschen in Bunkern Platz. Dann wird es eine Selektion geben.
> Wo bestimmt die "Eliten" Vorrang haben.


Bei Vorwarnzeiten von deutlich unter einer Stunde heisst es im Fall der Flälle schlicht: Wer zuerst da ist, kommt rein! 

Der Rest kann nur hoffen entweder sofort zu verdampfen oder aber soweit am Arm der Welt und in der nähe des Äquators zu sein, wie es nur geht. Wobei man auch da am Arsch ist, weil diese Regionen sich meist nicht autark versorgen können und der Fallout nicht einfach so einen Bogen darum macht. 

Man kann festhalten: Der Einsatz von Atomwaffen im großen Stil ist unser aller Ende. Selbst wenn man meint, dass man in einem Atombunker die Erstschläge überlebt, so wird die Welt selber für die Überlebenden zur Hölle über Jahrunderte werden. Wenn die Menschheit es als Ganzes nicht schafft sich davor zu verwahren, dann haben wir es auch nicht anders verdient. Egal, ob man nun selber den Knopf als Erster drückt oder irgendein bekloppter Mensch an irgendeinem am anderen Ende der Welt.


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht. für wie lange gibt es in so einem bunker vorräte? selbst wenn für drei jahre, danach wäre ende. durch die oberflächenverseuchung kann man den bunker eh nicht mehr verlassen, zudem würde ein heutiger atomschlag bedeuten, dass ein nuklearer krieg ausgebrochen ist, die welt wäre am ende. also ganz ehrlich, wozu? um noch ein, zwei oder drei jahre in 'nem abgeschotteten keller leben zu können und danach zu verhungern/verdursten? wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht.


Es gibt ABC-Bunkeranlagen, in denen man Jahrzehnte ausharren könnte.
Über die Sinnigkeit kann man natürlich trefflich streiten.

Das Szenario "globaler" Atomkrieg wäre zudem ja nicht zwangsweise global, zumindest bzgl. der Strahlenbelastung.

Es gibt hierzu diverse Studien und Simulationen hierzu, z. B. hier








						Kernkraft, Atomwaffen und nuklearer Winter
					

Das größte Risiko der Kernkraft im Zusammenhang mit Energie- und Umweltsicherheit ist das Risiko der Waffenproliferation. Schon ein "begrenzter" Atomkrieg, bei dem nur 0,3 Promille des gegenwärtigen Waffenarsenals zum Einsatz kämen, würde einen globalen Temperatursturz und verkürzte...




					at.scientists4future.org
				



oder hier





						Klimatische Auswirkungen | ICAN Deutschland
					






					www.icanw.de
				




Allen gemeinsam ist die Vorhersage eines weltweiten nuklearen Winters, der durchaus mehrere Dekaden andauern könnte.

Es ist fast klar, dass auf/in den Landmassen/Ländern der mutmaßlich Hauptbeteiligten (USA/Russland/Europa ggf. China und Indien) alleine auf Grund der Strahlenbelastung ein Bunker, der nur wenige Monate oder Jahre schützt, relativ sinnfrei ist.

Ganz anders sieht es in Weltregionen aus, die nicht durch Direkttreffer, sondern "nur" durch die resultierenden klimatischen Veränderungen betroffen wären.
Das Leben an sich würde zweifellos ungleich mühseliger werden, primäres Thema wäre die Erzeugung/Sicherstellung von Nahrungsmitteln trotz Themen wie nuklearer Winter und anderen resultierenden Klimakatastrophen.
Bunkeranlagen in Südamerika, Südafrika, Australien und Neuseeland könnten daher durchaus dafür sorgen, dass die Spezies Mensch selbst bei einem globalen Atomkrieg überleben würde.
Es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass gerade sehr Wohlhabende zuhauf sich Atombunker in Neuseeland bauen lassen.^^


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es gibt ABC-Bunkeranlagen, in denen man Jahrzehnte ausharren könnte.
> Über die Sinnigkeit kann man natürlich trefflich streiten.


Wie sollen die aussehen? Jahrzehntelang Energie und  Nahrung völlig autark von aussen tief unter der Erde?
Man erinerre nur an das "Biosphere 2" Experiment. Da gab es für ein paar Menschen im Vergleich zu einer unterirdischen Bunkeranlage quasi paradisische Zustände inkl. zugirff auf Sonnenlicht und trotzdem hat es nach
2 Jahren "technisch"  nicht mehr funktioniert.  Wie soll da eine Anlage aussehen die Jahrzehntelang komplett
unterirdisch funktioniert und für die Bewohner lebenswert ist?


----------



## Optiki (29. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich meine gelesen zu haben, das Ding wurde für (die) 40.000(!) Arbeiter des Stahlwerks geschaffen. Ich such die Grafik nochmal.


Bei der Aussage ging es mir um eine aktuelle Vorbereitung (neue Ausstattung), der Bunker wurde wohl in den letzten Jahren für ein solches Kriegsereignis vorbereitet, jedoch weiß ich nicht für wv Personen und welche Zeitraum da vorbereitet wurde.

Anscheinend werden ja immer noch Leute von Luftschlägen getroffen, vor 2 Tagen wurde angeblich ein Raum mit verletzten Soldaten getroffen. Kann natürlich auch eine Fehleinschätzung der Soldaten gewesen sein, welche glaubten der Raum wäre sicher genug.

Trotz tragischer Ereignisse in der Vergangenheit, der Hass gegen die Sowjet Union (Russland) scheint sie zu vereinen (Polen übergibt 200 T-72 und BMP1):





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1519942547715596288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2022)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Wie sollen die aussehen? Jahrzehntelang Energie und  Nahrung völlig autark von aussen tief unter der Erde?
> Man erinerre nur an das "Biosphere 2" Experiment. Da gab es für ein paar Menschen im Vergleich zu einer unterirdischen Bunkeranlage quasi paradisische Zustände inkl. zugirff auf Sonnenlicht und trotzdem hat es nach
> 2 Jahren "technisch"  nicht mehr funktioniert.  Wie soll da eine Anlage aussehen die Jahrzehntelang komplett
> unterirdisch funktioniert und für die Bewohner lebenswert ist?


Wie die genau aussieht, weiss ich nicht, war ja noch nie in so einer Bunkeranlage. 
Exemplarisch sei der Tiefenbunker genannt, in der bis vor kurzem NORAD drinnen war:








						Cheyenne Mountain Complex - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass dies nicht der Einzige ist, von den anderen wissen wir nur nix.

Ach gerade noch RRMC gefunden "underground Pentagon"








						Raven Rock Mountain Complex - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Edit:
Wie oben geschrieben, kann man trefflich über Sinn oder Unsinn über einen solchen Bunker streiten.
Soweit eingelesen, funktionieren die "üblichen" privaten Bunker je nach Größe und Anzahl der Insassen up to 5 Jahren.
Die meisten privaten Teile sind weniger gegen Atomwaffen ausgelegt, denn für "Überleben der Zombieapokalypse" (oder so ähnlich...)


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2022)

Auch diese Anlagen werden nicht mehr als ein paar Jahre  funktionien.
Das fängt schon damit an das sich Brennstoff nicht beliebig lange lagern lässt.
Nicht einmal Atomreaktoren können einfach so Jahrzehntelang laufen. 
Und ohne eine dauerhafte Energiequelle sind alle anderen Mühen vergebens
wenn man autark von der Aussenwelt so lange Zeit überleben will.
Da kann man soviel Wasser und Nahrung gebunkert haben wie man will. 
Ohne Energie lebt es sich schlecht unter der Erde.


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2022)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Auch diese Anlagen werden nicht mehr als ein paar Jahre  funktionien.
> Das fängt schon damit an das sich Brennstoff nicht beliebig lange lagern lässt.
> Nicht einmal Atomreaktoren können einfach so Jahrzehntelang laufen.
> Und ohne eine dauerhafte Energiequelle sind alle anderen Mühen vergebens
> ...


Nochmal:
Ich "verteidige" solche Anlagen nicht, sondern schreibe nur, dass es sie gibt.
Wie lang darin sich jemand aufhalten kann, wissen mutmaßlich nur Insider, wenn überhaupt wer.
Letztlich ist es mir insofern egal, weil ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu der handverlesenen Schar an Menschen gehören würde, die dort nach einem Atomkrieg ausharren dürfen.
Immerhin habe ich mir das Spiel Fallout 4 wieder mal auf die SSD geschoben... 

Um wieder auf die Ukraine zurückzukommen:
Es gibt seit kurzem wohl wieder valide Gründe, sich über Schutzbauten für die Zivilbevölkerung zu unterhalten.
Weniger um den Atomkrieg oder die Zombieapokalypse zu überleben, sondern schlichtweg bei konventionellen Angriffen einen gewissen Grundschutz anzubieten.
Da bieten sich z. B. U-Bahnanlagen ganz gut an und z. B. der zu Recht heiss kritisierte neue unterirdische Stuttgarter Bahnhof erscheint aus dieser Perspektive in einem völlig anderen Licht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weniger um den Atomkrieg oder die Zombieapokalypse zu überleben, sondern schlichtweg bei konventionellen Angriffen einen gewissen Grundschutz anzubieten.


Da wäre es aber sinnvoller, viele einzelne Gebäude mit Bunkern zu versehen.  Hat denn den Vorteil, dass es nicht so zentral ist und schwerer angegriffen werden kann.


----------



## Optiki (29. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da wäre es aber sinnvoller, viele einzelne Gebäude mit Bunkern zu versehen.  Hat denn den Vorteil, dass es nicht so zentral ist und schwerer angegriffen werden kann.


Das ist aber auch mit vielen Problemen behaftet, vor allem die Finanzierung. Bauland in der Stadt ist heute schon extrem teuer und solche Bauten kosten auch nochmal extrem viel Geld. Davon abgesehen, wenn du anfängst solche extrem tiefen Baustellen in der Stadt anfängst, bekommt da auch jeder mit. 

Wenn ich mir anschaue, an wv Stellen aktuell gespart werden muss, kann ich mir solchen Bauten nicht wirklich im großen Umfang vorstellen, solche Anlagen sind ein Schatten der Vergangenheit.


----------



## compisucher (29. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da wäre es aber sinnvoller, viele einzelne Gebäude mit Bunkern zu versehen.  Hat denn den Vorteil, dass es nicht so zentral ist und schwerer angegriffen werden kann.


Bin ich bei dir.
Die Idee in der Schweiz, dass wenn jemand ein Haus baut, er für einen Schutzraumbau sorgen muss, finde ich vom Prinzip her gut.
Glaube, das ist nicht mehr so aktuell dort.
Aber ich hatte eine Tante in der Schweiz (mittlerweile verstorben), aber immer noch Kontakt zu den Nachkommen Cousins/Cousinen.
Als die vor 15-20 Jahren ihre Häuschen bauten oder kauften, war da überall so ein Schutzraum drinnen.
Meist im Keller mit einer Panzertür versehen und noch einen  zweiten Fluchtausstieg, manuelle/mechanische Luftfilteranlage, Trockenklos, Wassertanks und Notfallrationen drinnen.
Und als wehrhaftes Alpenvölkchen hatte jeder Reservist in der Regel auch dort den Waffenschrank mit dem Sturmgewehr geparkt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch mit vielen Problemen behaftet, vor allem die Finanzierung. Bauland in der Stadt ist heute schon extrem teuer und solche Bauten kosten auch nochmal extrem viel Geld. Davon abgesehen, wenn du anfängst solche extrem tiefen Baustellen in der Stadt anfängst, bekommt da auch jeder mit.
> 
> Wenn ich mir anschaue, an wv Stellen aktuell gespart werden muss, kann ich mir solchen Bauten nicht wirklich im großen Umfang vorstellen, solche Anlagen sind ein Schatten der Vergangenheit.


Komme ja aus der Statik.
Die üblichen Tiefgaragen sind eigentlich schon ganz gut als Schutzraum für die Bewohner einer Wohnanlage.
Direkte Treffer hält da nicht Jede aus, aber es reicht ja schon, wenn Gebäude getroffen werden und die Bevölkerung nicht vom Bauschutt erschlagen wird. Und gegen Beschuss von Snipern, Gewehren, Granaten oder gar leichten Infanteriegeschützen wäre das besser als gar nix.
Lagerraum mit Gasmasken in den TGs (nicht gegen Giftgas, sondern gegen den Staub bei Explosionen usw.) und einer Notfallreserve an Trinkwasser, Happahappa und Verbandszeug würde vielleicht einen Stellplatz kosten.
Halte ich nach den Ukraineerfahrungen für finanzierbar.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. April 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Glaube, das ist nicht mehr so aktuell dort.


Ich habe anno 2008 für die UEFA im "Stade de Suisse Wankdorf Bern" gearbeitet und rate mal, wo unsere Crew untergebracht war? Rrrrischtisch - im Stadioneigenem Bunker/Luftschutzraum.


----------



## sonny1606 (29. April 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> die eliten werden (gerade in den usa z.b.) sicher besondere bunker haben, inkl. unterirdischer bahnverbindung zu irgendeinem abgelegenen ort in den bergen und von dort können die dann mit hubschrauber/jet abhauen. nur wohin? auf eine abgelegene insel? kann so ein biden denn getreide oder sonst irgendwas anbauen? "eliten" alleine auf der welt sind doch nicht lebenfähig.
> 
> und ganz vergessen, alle anderen in so'nem bunker würden wohl, wenn die vorräte langsam ausgehen aufeinander losgehen. da würden wohl viele nicht verhungern/verdursten, die würden sich vorher gegenseitig umbringen und das nur um noch drei wochen länger in so einem loch zu überleben.
> 
> ...


Das Gefühl habe ich auch.  Putin ist so ein Ego-Führer der sich keine Schwäche/Fehler etc. eingestehen würde. Weiß daher aktuell nicht woe die Welt aus dieser Eskalationnsspirale wieder rauskommt.
Putin wird so lange weiter machen bis er seinen Sieg hat. Der Typ ist leider völlig ausser Kontrolle. Glaube in ihm haben sich alle bis auf die Amis getäuscht. Im Nachhinein hatten die Amis wohl recht Nordstream verhindern zu wollen, die Nato weiter zu stärken...Glaube die US Strategen haben Putin besser eingeschätzt. Europa war zu sehr vom vielen russischen Öl,Gas,€ berauscht. Russen die in ÖS+Schweiz Skifahren. Russen im Mittelmeer am Urlaub machen + investieren. Russen die Fussballvereine aufkaufen. Russen die Deutsche Immobilien + Gastanks aufkaufen....Russen mit ihrem vielen Geld überall. Eine riesen Russen Party seid Jahrzehnten und nun kommt das große Erwachen, dass es eine Heroinparty war und wir nicht mehr von der Spritze wegkommen die uns letzten Endes ruiniert


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2022)

Am Anfang des Krieges wurde Selenskyj und seine Familie wohl fast gefangen genommen oder getötet:

Selenskyj und seine Familie entgingen offenbar nur knapp russischer Gefangenschaft


----------



## AchtBit (29. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was erzählst du hier für glatte Lügen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sorry dass ich nicht täglich die Entwicklung verfolge.  Die Finnen hatten, eben bis vor ein paar Tagen, jahrelang ein Abkommen mit Russland, nicht der Nato beizutreten. Im Gegenzug erklärte der Kreml das Grenzgebiet zu den baltischen Ländern als nuklearwaffenfreie Zone. Die aktuelle Entscheidung, für einen Natobeitritt, wird wahrscheinlich ein dementsprechende Gegenreaktion auslösen. 

Zu meinen anderen Äußerungen kann ich nur sagen,  es ist meine persönliche Meinung.  Die Zukunft wird zeigen in wie weit ich richtig o. falsch liege.


----------



## sonny1606 (29. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke nicht, dass die Ukraine noch lange stand hält. Selbst wenn jetzt morgen die geforderten Waffen verfügbar währen, würde das den Ausgang des Krieges nicht mehr maßgeblich verändern.  Wenn man Putins Vorgehen verfolgt hat, dann sollte klar sein, wohin sich sein Focus bewegen wird,  nachdem die UK eine pro russische Machtspitze hat. Er verfolgte hartneckig sein Ziel, keine Natoländer in direkter Nachbarschaft von Russland.  Für eine natofreie Zone um Russland,  wird er Lettland und Estland zu einem Natoaustritt bewegen wollen. Wenn beide Länder schlau sind, dann geben sie ihm nach und erklären sich, als militärisch neutral.  Möglichst noch bevor es zu  einer militärischen Spannung kommt.  Finnland hats von  Anfang an richtig gemacht und  eine Verzichtserklärung , zum Natobeitritt abgegeben.  Das hat Putin zufriedengestellt.
> 
> ...


Interessante Aspekte. Mir fällt es schwer die aktuelle Situation zu bewerten. Ich hoffe nur dass der Krieg ein baldiges Ende findet und nicht zum Flächenbrand/Atomkrieg wird. Militärisch glaube ich sogar dass Russland dem Westen und auch Europa total unterlegen ist da es einfach total veraltete Militär und Aufklärungstechnik nutzt. Ein Großteil des Gerätes ist schon uralt und in einem miesen Zustand. Man sieht die Jahrzehnte der Misswirtschaft und Korruption in Russland. Das Geld ist in die Taschen der Korrupten Generäle und nicht ins Militär geflossen. Die leider einzige Bedrohung+Stärke sind russische Atombomben. Mit dem Rest wird der West im Handumdrehen fertig. Hoffentlich sind die Entscheidungen über Waffenlieferungen etc. die richtigen Entscheidungen. Der Schuss ist ein sehr starker Schuss der aber auch mach hinten losgehen kann wenn plötzlich deutsche Panzer gegen Russen kämpfen. Krass ist auch das Gas und Öl noch fließen. Glaube irgendwie dass sich dies in den nächsten Wochen ändern könnte was beiden Seiten erheblich wehtun würde. Das beruhigende ist, solange Öl+Gas noch fließt fliegen keine Atombomben nach Deutschland. Ich hoffen wenn dies alles überstanden ist, das man auf der Welt umdenkt und die großen Nationen endlich ihre Atombomben zusammen abschaffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ich hoffen wenn dies alles überstanden ist, das man auf der Welt umdenkt und die großen Nationen endlich ihre Atombomben zusammen abschaffen.


Eher friert die Hölle zu. Russland und die NATO-Staaten werden sich da sicher nicht einig sein. Nordkorea wird auch nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Tekkla (29. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ja, sorry dass ich nicht täglich die Entwicklung verfolge.


Ja, sorry, dass dies ein Topic mit Newstickerinhalten ist, die nunmal in der aktuellen Situation sehr häufig neue Inhalte bringen.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug erklärte der Kreml das Grenzgebiet zu den baltischen Ländern als nuklearwaffenfreie Zone.


Das erzähle dem Kreml noch mal genauer und frage gleich mal nach den Atomwaffen im Grenzgebiet zu den baltischen Ländern in der Enklave Kaliningrad.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das erzähle dem Kreml noch mal genauer und frage gleich mal nach den Atomwaffen im Grenzgebiet zu den baltischen Ländern in der Enklave Kaliningrad.


Kannst du uns da aufklären, wenn du diese Fragen gestellt hast?


----------



## Don-71 (29. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kannst du uns da aufklären, wenn du diese Fragen gestellt hast?


Wie aktuell ist eigentlich so dein Wissen?
Atomraketen in Kaliningrd stehen da *offiziell *seit 2018*!



			atomraketen in kaliningrad - Google Suche
		

*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie aktuell ist eigentlich so dein Wissen?
> Atomraketen in Kaliningrd stehen da *offiziell *seit 2018*!*


Ich hatte darüber keines, jetzt habe ich zumindest ein wenig. Hat sich also schon gelohnt.


----------



## sonny1606 (29. April 2022)

Kaliningrad ist so ne sache, ist quasi der größte Armeestützpunkt der Welt im Gebiet der Nato inkl. Atombomben. Aber Russland hat angeblich so viel Angst vor der Ukraine dass sie diese einfach gleich angreift. Diktator Logik.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNHvTAalSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... schönes Wochenende euch.​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Russen die Hosen voll haben.
> Putin zerstört ein Nachschubzug und die Nato sagt, dass er  einen Zug zerstört hat, indem Diplomaten von Nato Staaten fuhren und schon ist die Nato im Krieg und plättet den Kremmel weg.



Wer in ein Kriegsgebiet fährt und sich nicht einmal vorher anmeldet, riskiert was auf die Rübe zu bekommen. Da fängt niemand als Reaktion einen Krieg an. Ganz abgesehen davon kommt nur ein kleiner Teil der Ukraine für solche Reisen in Frage und es ist anzunehmen, dass Russland die Reisepläne auch zumindest grob kennt und die Zugfahrpläne ebenso. Eisenbahnen legt man lahm, in dem man auf Gleise zielt.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann ist das staatlich durchsetzbar, weil dann der Staat als übergeordnete Instanz sagt, dass du das zahlen musst. Das gibt es aber bei Russland nicht.



Noch nicht. Aber wenn sie den Krieg nicht gewinnnen (und danach sieht es nicht aus), werden sie im Rahmen von Friedensverhandlungen was anbieten müssen. Und es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass sie bis zuletzt um Donbass und Krim kämpfen werden, also stellt sich diese Frage erst, wenn sie kein Land mehr im Angebot haben. Aufbauhilfe ist die nächst naheliegendere Option.




juko888 schrieb:


> doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht. für wie lange gibt es in so einem bunker vorräte? selbst wenn für drei jahre, danach wäre ende. durch die oberflächenverseuchung kann man den bunker eh nicht mehr verlassen, zudem würde ein heutiger atomschlag bedeuten, dass ein nuklearer krieg ausgebrochen ist, die welt wäre am ende. also ganz ehrlich, wozu? um noch ein, zwei oder drei jahre in 'nem abgeschotteten keller leben zu können und danach zu verhungern/verdursten? wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht.



Die meisten Bunker wurden zu Zeiten angelegt, als man über das Ausmaß radioaktiver Verseuchung noch nicht so viel wusste, wie heute. Aber auch gemäß heutigem Wissen ist es eine Frage des Anspruchs: Wenn man sich nicht gerade an der Einschlagsstelle oder an Falloutkonzentrationspunkten suhlt, kann man nach ein paar Monaten wieder im Wirkungsbereich einer Atombombe leben. Nicht ewig, nicht unbedingt gut - aber wer mit 50 an Krebs krepiert hat mehr als genug Zeit, um vorher eine Folgegeneration heranzuziehen und damit je nach Zielsetzung der Planer die Menschheit/die Nation/whatever zu erhalten.

Mag nicht für jeden erstrebenswert erscheinen, aber es hat ja auch nicht "jeder" die Entscheidung über Bunker getroffen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch mit vielen Problemen behaftet, vor allem die Finanzierung. Bauland in der Stadt ist heute schon extrem teuer und solche Bauten kosten auch nochmal extrem viel Geld. Davon abgesehen, wenn du anfängst solche extrem tiefen Baustellen in der Stadt anfängst, bekommt da auch jeder mit.



Für den Schutz vor konventionellen Waffen brauchst du keine großen Sonderbauten. Da reicht ein verstärktes Kellergeschoss, idealerweise noch mit eine stabilen Fluchttunnel zu einem anderen Gebäude, damit man nicht verschüttet wird. Ohne selbige findet man das durchaus noch in älteren Häusern (mein letzter Umzug war da ein Downgrade: erst sauber ausbetoniert mit doppelte Gasschutztür, auch wenn die Dichtung längst fehlte, jetzt nur noch 10 cm improvisiertes Holz vor einem Raum, der mir außer seiner Lage keinen besonderen Schutzeigenschaften zu haben scheint.)

Im Prinzip geht es bei zivilen Fluchträumen nur um den Schutz vor herabfallenden Trümmern. Niemand setzt Bunkerknacker gegen Wohnhäuser ein (normale Bomben richten gegen ungehärtete Ziele nämlich deutlich mehr Schaden an) und die oberen Stockwerke bieten durchaus guten Schutz gegen konventionelle Bomben und Raketen.




sonny1606 schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich auch.  Putin ist so ein Ego-Führer der sich keine Schwäche/Fehler etc. eingestehen würde. Weiß daher aktuell nicht woe die Welt aus dieser Eskalationnsspirale wieder rauskommt.



Ohne Putin. Proteste und Unzufriedenheit in Russland nehmen von Tag zu Tag zu, auch in den höchsten Rängen von Militär, Staat und Oligarchie. Putin hat sich mit Opportuinisten und skrupellosen Egoisten umgeben. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie ohne Putin eine bessere Zukunft haben als mit Putin. Leider hat halt nicht zwingend eine Frage kurzer Zeit - könnten noch ein paar Wochen, vermutlich aber eher einige Monate dauern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Aber wenn sie den Krieg nicht gewinnnen (und danach sieht es nicht aus), werden sie im Rahmen von Friedensverhandlungen was anbieten müssen.


Auch hier wäre die Frage, ob es diese überhaupt in dieser Situation geben wird oder ob die dann einfach abziehen und nichts tun.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Putin. Proteste und Unzufriedenheit in Russland nehmen von Tag zu Tag zu, auch in den höchsten Rängen von Militär, Staat und Oligarchie. Putin hat sich mit Opportuinisten und skrupellosen Egoisten umgeben. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie ohne Putin eine bessere Zukunft haben als mit Putin. Leider hat halt nicht zwingend eine Frage kurzer Zeit - könnten noch ein paar Wochen, vermutlich aber eher einige Monate dauern.


Hoffentlich wird er gestürzt und gefangen genommen. Der Tod ist eigentlich viel zu Schade für ihn.
Und dann müsste er vor ein internationales Kriegsgericht gestellt werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird er gestürzt und gefangen genommen. Der Tod ist eigentlich viel zu Schade für ihn.
> Und dann müsste er vor ein internationales Kriegsgericht gestellt werden.


Das möchte ich sehen, dass das geht. Ich behaupte nein. Selbst wenn, wird der sich sicher so wie die Zschäpe verhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ganz würde es mich nicht wundern wenn Bilder aus der Sendung direkt wieder in russischer Propaganda ("die Deutschen drehen durch") verarbeitet werden.
Man erinnere sich nur an die Fake-News Vorwürfe gegenüber den Heute Nachrichten mit Ausschnitten der Heute Show.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das möchte ich sehen, dass das geht. Ich behaupte nein. Selbst wenn, wird der sich sicher so wie die Zschäpe verhalten.


Schweigen schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schweigen schützt vor Strafe nicht.


Ich meine jetzt eher, dass die das Gericht verachten. Du hast immer die Vorstellung, dass die sich dem aussetzen. Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt eher, dass die das Gericht verachten. Du hast immer die Vorstellung, dass die sich dem aussetzen. Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


Das geht nur wenn sie festgenommen werden können.
Aber ich glaube Putin würde sich sogar selber umbringen, bevor er vor ein Gericht gestellt wird.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn sie festgenommen werden können.
> Aber ich glaube Putin würde sich sogar selber umbringen, bevor er vor ein Gericht gestellt wird.


Putin möchte doch als Held in die russischen Geschichtsbücher eingehen,
und ein Held muß mit einer Knarre im Kampf sterben ...


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Putin möchte doch als Held in die russischen Geschichtsbücher eingehen,
> und ein Held muß mit einer Knarre im Kampf sterben ...


Jemand der sich im Bunker verkriecht und andere bis zum Schuß verheizt ist kein Held.


----------



## Optiki (30. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So ganz würde es mich nicht wundern wenn Bilder aus der Sendung direkt wieder in russischer Propaganda ("die Deutschen drehen durch") verarbeitet werden.
> Man erinnere sich nur an die Fake-News Vorwürfe gegenüber den Heute Nachrichten mit Ausschnitten der Heute Show.


Leider in der aktuellen Situation zu viel Benzin ins Feuer, aber generell würde ich es wirklich feiern, wenn Komiker die Show von Solovyov komplett ins lächerliche ziehen würden. Dieses ganze Shitshow bietet da extrem viel potential, aber leider würden die Russen es wohl als direkten Angriff verstehen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jemand der sich im Bunker verkriecht und andere bis zum Schuß verheizt ist kein Held.


Das ist richtig.

Nachfolgende Generationen entscheiden,
wer als Winner oder Loser dasteht.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nachfolgende Generationen entscheiden,
> wer als Winner oder Loser dasteht.


Putin hat schon verloren. Egal was er noch macht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin hat schon verloren. Egal was er noch macht.


Selbstverständlich.

Sollte die Sache aus dem Ruder laufen,
und es entsteht ein 3. Weltkrieg,
dann werden Atomwaffen zwangsläufig eingesetzt werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. April 2022)

Putin sitzt so fest im Sattel wie westl Staatsoberh. es sich nichtmal erträumen. Er ist bereits Held für die Russen. Man könnte sich ledeglich fragen ob er später mal mehr Status bekommt wie ein Stalin und Co, die ja große Kriege führten und gewannen. Ansonsten sehe ich da aber wenig Platz dafür dass die Russen ihre Geschichte vernünftig aufarbeiten. Figuren ala Putin, Gruszczow usw bleiben den Russen im positiven Bewustsein, sprich eiserne Führer gelten dort als stark und Punkt.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

@behemoth85 : Für die Russen vielleicht. Für den Rest der Welt nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @behemoth85 : Für die Russen vielleicht. Für den Rest der Welt nicht.


Nur dass halt dann die Russen den behalten wollen, zumindest ein Teil davon. Ist dann eher die Frage, ob seine Gegner es schaffen, diesen zu entfernen.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

> juko888 schrieb:


 
           doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht


nanana, wer wird den gleich. Dazu müsste man schon einen Atomreaktor in die Luft blasen.  Herkömmliche Spaltungsbomben u.a. Fusionsbomben geben vorwiegend nur kurzlebige Gamma Strahlung ab. Die Strahlung von Neutronenbomben ist derart intensiv und kurzlebig, dass schon nach ein paar Tagen, kaum noch Rest-Strahlung vorhanden ist.  Ein schmelzender Kernbrennstab aber produziert bei schleichenden Zerfall, extrem langlebige Radioisotope, die in Partikeln kreuz und quer rumfliegen können. Beim Einatmen dieser Partikel wird man durch Alpha und *Beta Strahlunsabgeabgabe, je nach aufgenommener Dosis, entweder schnell wie in der Microw. durchgebraten oder deine Zellen werden langsam Atom für Atom ionisiert , was deine DNA durchgelöchert wie einen schweizer Käse. Betroffene Zellen reproduzieren dann willkürliche wuchernde Krebszellen, die nach kurzer Zeit das betreffende Organ zu Blumenkohl werden lassen.   

Diese Partikel können Halbwertszeiten aufweisen, die langer strahlen als die geschätzte Lebensdauer , des Universums. Ausserdem entstehen beim Zerfall, nicht genau vorhersehbare neue instabile Elemente, die noch weit gefährlicher sein können.*


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin sitzt so fest im Sattel wie westl Staatsoberh. es sich nichtmal erträumen. Er ist bereits Held für die Russen. Man könnte sich ledeglich fragen ob er später mal mehr Status bekommt wie ein Stalin und Co, die ja große Kriege führten und gewannen. Ansonsten sehe ich da aber wenig Platz dafür dass die Russen ihre Geschichte vernünftig aufarbeiten. Figuren ala Putin, Gruszczow usw bleiben den Russen im positiven Bewustsein, sprich eiserne Führer gelten dort als stark und Punkt.



Bei Stalin ist die öffentliche Meinung stark polarisiert. So wirds Putin auch ergehn.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Bei Stalin ist die öffentliche Meinung stark polarisiert. So wirds Putin auch ergehn.


Zumindest Stalin ist aber bei einigen Personengruppen als großer Mann beliebt. Selbst erlebt haben die den fast alle nie.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> doch, aber was dann? die oberfläche wäre auf jahrtausende verseucht
> 
> 
> nanana, wer wird den gleich. Dazu müsste man schon einen Atomreaktor in die Luft blasen.  Herkömmliche Spaltungsbomben u.a. Fusionsbomben geben vorwiegend nur kurzlebige Gamma Strahlung ab. Die Strahlung von Neutronenbomben ist derart intensiv und kurzlebig, dass schon nach ein paar Tagen, kaum noch Rest-Strahlung vorhanden ist.  Ein schmelzender Kernbrennstab aber produziert bei schleichenden Zerfall, extrem langlebige Radioisotope, die in Partikeln kreuz und quer rumfliegen können. Beim Einatmen dieser Partikel wird man durch Alpha und *Beta Strahlunsabgeabgabe, je nach aufgenommener Dosis, entweder schnell wie in der Microw. durchgebraten oder deine Zellen werden langsam Atom für Atom ionisiert , was deine DNA durchgelöchert wie einen schweizer Käse. Betroffene Zellen reproduzieren dann willkürliche wuchernde Krebszellen, die nach kurzer Zeit das betreffende Organ zu Blumenkohl werden lassen.
> ...


Naja,
das ist ja das Problem


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

> *12.10 Uhr: *Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow hat die Nato wegen des Kriegs in der Ukraine mit weiteren Vorwürfen überzogen. Lawrow warf dem westlichen Militärbündnis in einem Interview der chinesischen Nachrichtenagentur Xinhua vor, das Ende der »Spezialoperation« – wie Moskau den seit mehr als zwei Monate dauernden russischen Angriffskrieg nennt – durch Waffenlieferungen und politische Vereinbarungen zu verhindern. Im arabischsprachigen Sender Al Arabiya warnte Lawrow, Russland kenne die Routen, über die die Ukraine aus dem Westen Waffen bekomme. Die Waffen sollten nun Ziel werden, »sobald sie das Territorium der Ukraine erreichen«.


Quelle: +++ News zum Krieg in Osteuropa +++

Habe ich schon lange befürchtet. Wenn die damit ernst machen, könnte das zum Problem für die Ukraine werden.


----------



## sonny1606 (30. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Putin. Proteste und Unzufriedenheit in Russland nehmen von Tag zu Tag zu, auch in den höchsten Rängen von Militär, Staat und Oligarchie. Putin hat sich mit Opportuinisten und skrupellosen Egoisten umgeben. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie ohne Putin eine bessere Zukunft haben als mit Putin. Leider hat halt nicht zwingend eine Frage kurzer Zeit - könnten noch ein paar Wochen, vermutlich aber eher einige Monate dauern.


Ich würde es mir wünschen dass du Recht hast. Aber Putin System auy Intrigen, Lügen, Gegner beseitigen funktioniert schon seid 22 Jahren. Gab wohl 2022 auch schon 6 Oligarchen die teilweise mit Frau und Kind "Selbstmord" gemacht haben. In Rußland sterben halt Kritiker sehr häufig an Selbstmord oder fallen aus dem Fenster.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> IMilitärisch glaube ich sogar dass Russland dem Westen und auch Europa total unterlegen ist da es einfach total veraltete Militär und Aufklärungstechnik nutzt. Ein Großteil des Gerätes ist schon uralt und in einem miesen Zustand. Man sieht die Jahrzehnte der Misswirtschaft und Korruption in Russland.



Da täusch dich mal nicht. Russland hat die technisch fortschrittlichsten Panzer der Welt.  Allein der BMPT Schützenpanzer und der T-15 Kampfpanzer, Hitech Kriegsgerät Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre. Nicht anders siehts bei den Raketensystemen aus. Als modernes Kampfflugzeug wär die Mig 35 zu nennen, die 2019 in Dienst gestellt wurde.   Auch in Sachen Pioniergerät, sind moderne Brückenleger und Minenräumer, im Dienst. Sogar die  AK Sturmgewehre wurden , um 2 Modelle erweitert.  Die AK-12 ist seit 2019 Armee Standard. Die Ak-15 ist für Spezialkräfte gedacht .

Ist klar dass Putin nicht Hitech Spielzeug einsetzt, solange das alte Gerät, noch nützlich ist.  Er verfügt definitiv, über eine der Nato gleichwertige, wenn nicht modernere, Ausrüstung. Als Beispiel, sein hier nur mal , die 2500  einsatzbereiten T15 Kampfpanzer, zu nennen.

Ist doch klar. Die Chinesen sind einer der grössten Abnehmer für russische Waffensysteme. Plunder kannst denen, kaum andrehen.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> das ist ja das Problem



Was??

Atomreaktoren sind eigentlich darauf ausgelegt, einen direkten Treffen, mit einer Nuklearwaffe wiederstehen zu können. Ich seh etz nicht das Problem. Solang der Reaktor nicht von selbst in die Luft geht, passiert nix.  Muss man nur in Notfällen, für aussreichend Kühlung sorgen . Klein Problem.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich schon lange befürchtet. Wenn die damit ernst machen, könnte das zum Problem für die Ukraine werden.


Er droht damit NATO Waffenlieferungen innerhalb der Ukraine anzugreifen. Das ist doch keine Drohung, dass ist militärische Logik das zu machen, es ist gar komisch, dass es nicht gemacht wird wenn die Routen angeblich bekannt sind.

Eine Drohung wäre es die Lieferungen innerhalb Polens anzugreifen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er droht damit NATO Waffenlieferungen innerhalb der Ukraine anzugreifen. Das ist doch keine Drohung, dass ist militärische Logik das zu machen, es ist gar komisch, dass es nicht gemacht wird wenn die Routen angeblich bekannt sind.


Ich schrieb ja "ich habe es schon lange befürchtet".
Und natürlich kann es ein großes Problem werden, wenn die Nachschubwege zerstört und abgeschnitten werden. Auch auf ukrainischen Boden.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Atomreaktoren sind eigentlich darauf ausgelegt, einen direkten Treffen, mit einer Nuklearwaffe wiederstehen zu können.


Wer sagt das denn? Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Da täusch dich mal nicht. Russland hat die technisch fortschrittlichsten Panzer der Welt. Allein der BMPT Schützenpanzer und der T-15 Kampfpanzer, Hitech Kriegsgerät Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre. Nicht anders siehts bei den Raketensystemen aus. Als modernes Kampfflugzeug wär die Mig 35 zu nennen, die 2019 in Dienst gestellt wurde. Auch in Sachen Pioniergerät, sind moderne Brückenleger und Minenräumer, im Dienst. Sogar die AK Sturmgewehre wurden , um 2 Modelle erweitert. Die AK-12 ist seit 2019 Armee Standard. Die Ak-15 ist für Spezialkräfte gedacht .
> 
> Ist klar dass Putin nicht Hitech Spielzeug einsetzt, solange das alte Gerät, noch nützlich ist. Er verfügt definitiv, über eine der Nato gleichwertige, wenn nicht modernere, Ausrüstung. Als Beispiel, sein hier nur mal , *die 2500 einsatzbereiten T15 Kampfpanzer, zu nennen.*


In welcher Fantasie Welt?
Es gibt vielleicht hundert T15 Prototypen genauso wie T14 keinen einzigen mehr und schon gleich gar keine BMPT Schützenpanzer, weil die russische Wirtschft schon vor dem Krieg nicht in der Lage war sie in Masse zu produzieren.
Wenn du hier 2500 Panzer in den Raum stellst bringe mal Belege dafür und definiere mal Kampfpanzer, den der eigentliche Kampfpanzer heißt T14, der T15 ist ein Schützenpanzer.
Wie gesagt von all diesen existieren nach seriösen Angaben vielleicht 100-300 Stück T14, T15, BMPT zusammen.
Bei der Mig 35 sieht es noch düsterer aus bis Ende 2019 waren 6 in Dienst gestellt, dann haben sie vielleich jetzt 20 vielleicht 30 Maschinen, das sind natürlich Zahlen wo die Nato gar nicht mithalten kann.

Seit dem Krieg und den Sanktionen ist die russische Wirtschaft noch sehr viel weniger in der Lage High Tech zu produzieren, im Moment reicht es nicht mal für das Panzerwerk zur Reperatur der T90 und T72.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja "ich habe es schon lange befürchtet".


Ja aber wie gesagt, scheinbar passiert es nicht und es gibt keinen Grund Nachschublinien nicht anzugreifen wenn man es kann.


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn? Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?


Na ja,

das sagt er, genauso wie er von 2500 T14/T15 Kampfpanzern spricht, was ein völliger Mythos ist.
Nach dem 9/11 wurde groß und breit erklärt das wohl kein Kernkraftwerk einen direkten "Angriff" mit einem Verkehrsflugzeug standhalten könnte, was ja in die Auseinandersetzung vor dem Verfassungsgericht zwecks "Abschussbefehl" im Gesetz mündete.
Insoweit kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen inwieweit ein Kernkraftwerk, einem Angriff mit einer Atombombe wiederstehen kann, wahrscheinlich keine Sec, kann es der Druckwelle standhalten, wenn der Atomsprengkopf in der Nähe detoniert.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In welcher Fantasie Welt?
> Es gibt vielleicht hundert T15 Prototypen genauso wie T14 keinen einzigen mehr und schon gleich gar keine BMPT Schützenpanzer, weil die russische Wirtschft schon vor dem Krieg nicht in der Lage war sie in Masse zu produzieren.
> Wenn du hier 2500 Panzer in den Raum stellst bringe mal Belege dafür und definiere mal Kampfpanzer, den der eigentliche Kampfpanzer heißt T14, der T15 ist ein Schützenpanzer.
> Wie gesagt von all diesen existieren nach seriösen Angaben vielleicht 100-300 Stück T14, T15, BMPT zusammen.
> ...


Sorry ja, die 2500 belief sich auf die  ürsprüngliche Bestellung. Aufgrund der Kosten wurd die Zahl auf 14 reduziert.
Ja schon klar, dass Putin nicht Unmengen von einem neuen Waffensystem besitzt. Was aber nicht heist, dass er nicht innerhalb kürzester , ein bewährtes  Waffensystem ,  in Massen produzieren könnte.  Der hat so viel Neuentwicklungen, das er je System nur eine geringe Stückzahl, zur Probe finanzieren kann.  Wenn die russische Industrie auf Rüstung umstellen würde, was denkst du, was für Stückzahlen monatlich vom Band laufen könnten.

Siehe 2. Weltkrieg.  Die Amis mit dem Sherman Panzer o. die Russen mit dem T34 Panzer. Da wird nicht mehr geschliffen und entgraded. Die Kisten, werden als Eintagsfliegen eingestuft.  Und so schnell u. billig wie möglich ,zusammengeschweißt.

Und er hat massenhaft noch den alten Schrott, den er natürlich primär zum Einsatz bringen muss.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Was aber nicht heist, dass er nicht innerhalb kürzester , ein bewährtes Waffensystem , in Massen produzieren könnte.


Bei der Chip Knapheit?
Wie weit ist die russische Chip Entwicklung denn von Intel/AMD/TSMC entfernt?


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sorry ja, die 2500 belief sich auf die ürsprüngliche Bestellung. Aufgrund der Kosten wurd die Zahl auf 14 reduziert.
> Ja schon klar, dass Putin nicht Unmengen von einem neuen Waffensystem besitzt. Was aber nicht heist, dass er nicht innerhalb kürzester , ein bewährtes Waffensystem , in Massen produzieren könnte. Der hat so viel Neuentwicklungen, das er je System nur eine geringe Stückzahl, zur Probe finanzieren kann.


Soso?!
Im Moment schaftt "er" es nicht mal seine uralten Systeme zu reparieren geschweige denn einen T 72 auf einen T 90 Kampfwert zu steigern!








						Die einzige russische Panzerfabrik hat die Produktion eingestellt, sagt Kiew ~ Nach Welt
					

Die ukrainische Armee teilte am Dienstag mit, dass das russische Unternehmen Uralwagonsawod, das auf die Reparatur und Produktion von Panzern spezialisiert ist, den Betrieb seiner Fabrik in der Region Tscheljabinsk wegen fehlender Komponenten eingestellt habe. „Nach den verfügbaren...



					www.nach-welt.com


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Und er hat massenhaft noch den alten Schrott, den er natürlich primär zum Einsatz bringen muss.


Ja die Systeme in der Abstellung, aber man braucht einerseits Monate um die zu reaktivieren.
Normalerweise, aber wir haben Berichte, dass diese abgestellten Panzer geplündert werden wie sonst was,
da wird nicht richtig drauf aufgepasst und dann klauen Menschen einfach Zeug. Also nicht den ganzen Panzer,
aber Bauteile werden geklaut und das seit Jahrzehnten in riesigen Maßstäben.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soso?!
> Im Moment schaftt "er" es nicht mal seine uralten Systeme zu reparieren geschweige denn einen T 72 auf einen T 90 Kampfwert zu steigern!
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber das halte ich für Fake News. Von welcher Seite auch immer.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das halte ich für Fake News. Von welcher Seite auch immer.


Gegenquellen oder schlüssige Argumentation vorhanden?


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei der Chip Knapheit?
> Wie weit ist die russische Chip Entwicklung denn von Intel/AMD/TSMC entfernt?


Die nehmen dann einfach was sie kriegen können. Wenn  China nicht genug liefern kann, dann werden eben entsprechende Systeme  nicht verbaut. Für die wichtigesten Komponenten hat Russland ,mit Sicherheit, die benötigten Rohstoffe .


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Die nehmen dann einfach was sie kriegen können. Wenn  China nicht genug liefern kann, dann werden eben entsprechende Systeme  nicht verbaut. Für die wichtigesten Komponenten hat Russland ,mit Sicherheit, die benötigten Rohstoffe .


Du kannst ja nicht irgendwelche Chips verbauen. Das muss schon passen und Chips kaufen kannst du nur mit harter Währung. Rubel vollen die Chinesen nicht. die haben schon was, mit dem sie tapezieren können.


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das halte ich für Fake News. Von welcher Seite auch immer.


Ds kannst du halten wie du willst, es gibt aber Tatsachen und faktische Anzeichen dafür, denn aus Beobachtung sehr vieler Quellen, wird das Material der russischen Armee gerade was Panzerfahrzeuge anbelangt mit jedem Kriegstag älter.
Waren zu Begin des Krieges noch "moderne" Typen (z.B. T 90) unter den angreifenden und eben auch abgeschossenen Panzern, kommen mittlerweile nur noch unmodernisierte T 72 zum Einsatz. Die gleichen Anzeichen gibt es auch für andere gepanzerte Fahrzeuge.
Und es ist ja nun nicht schwierig zu verstehen, das umso älter die russischen Fahrzeuge, umso anfälliger sind sie für die Waffensysteme der Ukraine!


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn? Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?



Einfach logisch kombiniert. Wenn ein Reaktor, der kinetische Energie von einem direkten Flugzeugeinschlag vertragen kann, dann wird er auch der Druck und Hitzewelle, von einer, in 500m Höhe, gezündeten Nuklearwaffe, vertragen können.

Überstehen ist falsch ausgedrückt. Eigentlich gehts nur darum, dass die im Druckbehälter enthaltenen Notabschaltung, funktionstüchtig bleibt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ds kannst du halten wie du willst, es gibt aber Tatsachen und faktische Anzeichen dafür, denn aus Beobachtung sehr vieler Quellen, wird das Material der russischen Armee gerade was Panzerfahrzeuge anbelangt mit jedem Kriegstag älter.
> Waren zu Begin des Krieges noch "moderne" Typen (z.B. T 90) unter den angreifenden und eben auch abgeschossenen Panzern, kommen mittlerweile nur noch unmodernisierte T 72 zum Einsatz. Die gleichen Anzeichen gibt es auch für andere gepanzerte Fahrzeuge.
> Und es ist ja nun nicht schwierig zu verstehen, das umso älter die russischen Fahrzeuge, umso anfälliger sind sie für die Waffensysteme der Ukraine!



Sei es wie es sei. solang Russland nicht mobil macht.


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sei es wie es sei. solang Russland nicht mobil macht.


Du hast irgendwie noch nicht wirklich verstanden, das die Welt 2022 eine andere ist als 1941!
Klar können die Russen einen Haufen *analoge* Waffensysteme produzieren, das wird aber in einem Krieg 2022 nicht wirklich etwas bringen und zum anderen profitierte die UdSSR ab 1941 massivst von der Lend-Lease Unterstützung der USA, die wird es nicht geben, eher ds völlige Gegenteil.
Die russische Armee ist seit 12 Jahren mit ihren Ankündigungen (High Tech) nichts anderes als ein großer bunter Werbekatalog, denn die russische Wirtschaft ist eben nicht in der Lage "ihre" Prototypen in Masse und ohne "Hilfe" (Bauteile) aus dem Ausland zu produzieren.
Im Grunde genommen ergeht es Russland im Moment sehr ähnlich wie dem 3. Reich, nur das die "Deutschen" ihren High Tech ohne fremde Bauteile und Hilfe verwirklichen konnten, nur in Masse bauen konnten sie ihn eben auch nicht!


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sei es wie es sei. solang Russland nicht mobil macht.


Was dann? Dann zieht man viele Leute ein, denen man kein funktionsfähiges Gerät geben kann. Der Erfolg dieser Mobilmachung dürft ziemlich überschaubar sein.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

dein Word in Gottes Ohr.

Was ist ein Pessimist ??  Ein erfahrener Optimist. 
Ich schätze meine Gegner immer höher ein, wenn die Situation unberechenbar wird. 
Ich schieß quasi mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, sobald ich den 'point of no return' überschritten hab.  
Seinen Gegner sollte man niemals unterschätzen. Das kann unter Umständen richtig in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar können die Russen einen Haufen *analoge* Waffensysteme produzieren, das wird aber in einem Krieg 2022 nicht wirklich etwas bringen


Als Angreifer auf fremden Territorium ja, als Verteidiger sieht es da stellenweise deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> dein Word in Gottes Ohr


Nein, Einschätzung aus den letzten zwei Monaten des Erfahrenes wie die russische Armee performt. Aus "unsere Präzisionswaffen" wurde ein zu klump bomben ganzer (Groß-)Städte ohne in der Lage zu sein die Nachschubwege der Ukrainer nachhaltig zu stören. Stand heute bin ich zu der Auffassung gelangt, dass Russland außer atomarer Abschreckung und Rohstoffmafia kein ernst zu nehmender Gegner ist.

In den ersten Tagen dachte ich wie du. Ich dachte, dass man so einen Konflikt nur lostreten würde, wenn man einen guten, großen Plan hat. Vllt hat man einen großen Traum, aber einen guten Plan scheint man, übrigens so wie eine gute Armee oder gar Marine, nicht zu haben, und das stimmt mich widerum positiver.


----------



## Don-71 (30. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als Angreifer auf fremden Territorium ja, als Verteidiger sieht es da stellenweise deutlich besser aus.


Hat irgenjemand davon gesprochen in Russland einzumaschieren?
Der Kollege AchtBit propagiert doch in einigen seiner Posts, das Nato Staaten (z.B. Baltikum) schnell aus der Nato austreten sollen, und die Ukraine sich ergeben soll, weil die russische Armee einfach zu stark ist und haufenweise modernes High Tech Gerät besitzt, gegen das wohl auch die Nato nicht ankommt.

Weder die Ukraine noch irgendein Staat aus dem Westen, haben jemals die Erorberung oder den ernsthaften Angriff auf russisches Territorium propagiert.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat irgenjemand davon gesprochen in Russland einzumaschieren?


Du weißt, dass ich Sachen gerne vervollständige auch wenn Akteur X nichts in die Richtung plant


----------



## Flybarless (30. April 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Einfach logisch kombiniert. Wenn ein Reaktor, der kinetische Energie von einem direkten Flugzeugeinschlag vertragen kann, dann wird er auch der Druck und Hitzewelle, von einer, in 500m Höhe, gezündeten Nuklearwaffe, vertragen können.
> 
> Überstehen ist falsch ausgedrückt. Eigentlich gehts nur darum, dass die im Druckbehälter enthaltenen Notabschaltung, funktionstüchtig bleibt.


Ein Atomkraftwerk würde nichtmal einen gezielten konventionelen Angriff überstehen. Vergleiche einfach mal was passiert wen ein Verkehrsflugzeug in ein Hochhaus mit Vollgas fliegt  (getestet 9/11) mit dem was mit einer Stadt passiert wo eine nach heutigen Masstäben sehr sehr kleine Atombombe gezündet wird (Hiroshima, Nagasaki). 

Selbst ein Norad wird einen gezielten Angriff mit den richtigen Waffen nicht überstehen am Ende. Ausserdem darf man sich einen Atomschlag nicht so vorstellen das schön verteilt die Bomben über ein Land niederegnen, sondern Ziele werden gleich mehrfach wenn nicht dutzendfach mit Sprengköpfen belegt.  Und wo etwas mit "überirdrisch" nicht kaputtzubekommen ist (Bunker etc) werden halt Penetratoren eingesetzt wo die Sprengköpfe erst tief unter der Erde losgehen. Egal was das Ziel ist, wenn man will bekommt man mit Atomwaffen wirklich alles klein.


----------



## Optiki (30. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2500 T14/T15 Kampfpanzern spricht, was ein völliger Mythos ist.





AchtBit schrieb:


> 2500 belief sich auf die ürsprüngliche Bestellung. Aufgrund der Kosten wurd die Zahl auf 14 reduziert.


@AchtBit  weiß doch offensichtlich die Wahrheit und ich bin mir leider nicht mehr sicher ober sich wirklich so in seinen Ideen verannt ist oder ob es schon in Trollen übergeht.

Die Russen können schon gute Sache entwickeln, jedoch werden die System/Fahrzeuge immer komplexer. Die große Kunst ist es, diese Fahrzeuge in einer großen Menge zu bauen, zu nutzen und auch am Leben zu halten, offensichtlich scheitern die Russen daran, haben es aber schon mal als großen Erfolg ausgeschmückt, dass sie diesen Panzer haben.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Was aber nicht heist, dass er nicht innerhalb kürzester , ein bewährtes Waffensystem , in Massen produzieren könnte.


Ein moderner komplexer Panzer/BMP ist doch keine AK, welche du einfach so in hohen Stückzahlen herstellen kannst.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Wenn die russische Industrie auf Rüstung umstellen würde, was denkst du, was für Stückzahlen monatlich vom Band laufen könnten.


Die Zeiten des Zweiten Weltkrieg ist vorbei, die Zeiten von einfacher Technik ist vorbei und vor allem gibt es die Sowjetunion nicht mehr. Du scheinst zu vergessen, welche wichtige Rollen auch die Ukraine in Zeiten des Kalten Krieges gespielt hat.
Selbst wenn die Russen in der Lage wären, ihr Produktion ansatzweise umzustellen, dann liefert die Nato einfach weiter ihre Panzer und Russland wäre komplett ohne Wirtschaft, außerhalb von Rohstoffgewinnung.

Wie abhängig sie vom Westen sind, sieht man sehr in deren aktuellen Drohnen oder auch in deren neueren BMPs, wo das Zielsystem aus Frankreich stammt. Du kannst da nicht ein wild die Teile austauschen. 



AchtBit schrieb:


> Und er hat massenhaft noch den alten Schrott, den er natürlich primär zum Einsatz bringen muss.


Russland ist aber trotzdem nicht die Sowjetunion, ein so großer Fuhrpark muss auch unterhalten werden. Dazu kommt die sehr stark ausgeprägte Korruption. Sie haben zwar noch riesige Mengen alten Beständen, jedoch verrotten die irgendwo in Sibirien und haben keine aktuelle Waffen- oder Abwehrsystem. Mit jeder Wochen verlieren sie mehr brauchbare Fahrzeuge an der Front. während die Ukrainer immer neuere Sachen gestellt bekommen.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Die nehmen dann einfach was sie kriegen können. Wenn China nicht genug liefern kann, dann werden eben entsprechende Systeme nicht verbaut. Für die wichtigesten Komponenten hat Russland ,mit Sicherheit, die benötigten Rohstoffe .


Es wird jetzt schon der Verdacht durch Bilder laut, dass teilweise aktuellen Panzern die verstärkte Panzerung fehlt. Wozu willst du massig schwere Panzer bauen, denen komplett die wichtige Elektronik fehlt? Die Russen haben diesen Angriff viele Jahre geplant und schaffen es dann nicht einmal 100 Stück von den T-14 Armata pro Jahr zu bauen? Denkst du wirklich, die haben mehrere Hundert in ihren Hallen vor der Satellitenaufklärung verstecken können? Glaubst du, die Russen haben noch so viele guten Einheiten in der Hinterhand und vor allem Fahrzeuge? Dann musst du dir aber auch dir Frage stellen, warum schon so viele Soldaten und auch Piloten getötet oder gefangen genommen wurden, welche zuletzt großartig Kampferfahrung in Syrien sammeln konnten. Wo haben dann die guten, unbekannten Soldaten ihre Kampferfahrung gesammelt? Ebenso musst du dich fragen, warum zur diesjährigen Militärparade einige Fahrzeugtypen fehlen oder nur in geringen Mengen zu sehen sein, wahrscheinlich nicht, obwohl es die doch noch in so großen Mengen geben müsste.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Waren zu Begin des Krieges noch "moderne" Typen (z.B. T 90) unter den angreifenden und eben auch abgeschossenen Panzern, kommen mittlerweile nur noch unmodernisierte T 72 zum Einsatz.


Ganz so schlimm ist es noch, auch in den letzten Tagen wurden noch neuere Modelle gesehen. Jedoch geht es langsam in diese Richtung, das Material wird immer älter werden und sie holen schon das richtig alte Zeug. 



AchtBit schrieb:


> Sei es wie es sei. solang Russland nicht mobil macht.


Russland wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den Krieg erklären, aktuell geht man vom 9. Mai aus. Die Russen haben dann zwar deutlich mehr Menschen/Soldaten zur Verfügung, jedoch hat deren Logistik jetzt schon Problem, deren Soldaten  (außer Spezialeinheiten) haben keine gute Schutzausrüstung, keine gute Ausbildung an den Fahrzeugen und sie müssen auf einen von Tag zu Tag alter werdenden Fuhrpark zurückgreifen. Das alles wird zu hohen Verlusten und vor allem einer stark sinkenden Moral führen.

Leider wird es für die Ukrainer auch deutlich mehr Angriffen durch Shelling bedeuten und wahrscheinlich auch deutlich härte Angriffe auf Zivilbevölkerung inklusive Infrastruktur.

Also wahrscheinlich sehr hohe Verluste von Menschenleben, ohne großartige Erfolge für die Russen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Was dann? Dann zieht man viele Leute ein, denen man kein funktionsfähiges Gerät geben kann. Der Erfolg dieser Mobilmachung dürft ziemlich überschaubar sein.


Es wird wahrscheinlich schon erstmal einen Raumgewinn für die Russen bedeuten, aber ihre Ziele werden sie damit wahrscheinlich nicht erreichen können.  Ich hoffe, die Ukrainer lernen aus ihrem Fehler, die sie aktuell machen und dass bald mehr schwere Waffen an der Frontlinie eintreffen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, Einschätzung aus den letzten zwei Monaten des Erfahrenes wie die russische Armee performt. Aus "unsere Präzisionswaffen" wurde ein zu klump bomben ganzer (Groß-)Städte ohne in der Lage zu sein die Nachschubwege der Ukrainer nachhaltig zu stören. Stand heute bin ich zu der Auffassung gelangt, dass Russland außer atomarer Abschreckung und Rohstoffmafia kein ernst zu nehmender Gegner ist.


Betrachtet man nur die westlichen Quellen zum Thema Präzisionswaffen, dann sieht es natürlich wirklich sehr fragwürdig für die Russen aus. Die Russen behaupten zwar immer sonst was für Lager getroffen zu haben, aber so wirklich hab man noch nichts gesehen, außer 2-3 Reparaturwerkstätten und ein paar Bahnstrecken. Zuletzt die beiden Treffer in Kyiv waren auch mehr oder weniger einfach in irrelevante Gebäude rein. Ich hoffe die Einschätzung von einigen Experten treten ein und den Russen gehen langsam die präziseren Waffen aus,


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Wie oft den noch. Es geht nicht ums Überstehen, sondern darum eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern. Und das entspricht dem europäischen Sicherheitsstandard.   Genauso wie wenn ein Flugzeug mit Nuklarwaffen abstürzt, dann verhindert ein Sicherheitsmechanismus die Detonation. Nur ist der Sicherheits - Mechanismus in AKWs noch wesentlich höher  entwickelt.


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2022)

Derweil in Tschernobyl: IAEA Delivers Specialized Safety and Security Equipment to Chornobyl 


> [...]
> Responding to an earlier request from Ukraine for equipment, an IAEA team, headed by Director General Rafael Mariano Grossi, arrived at the Chornobyl Nuclear Power Plant yesteday to conduct radiological assessments and restore safeguards monitoring systems as well as to deliver equipment such as radiation detectors, spectrometers and personal protective clothing.
> 
> Included in the batch of equipment are personal radiation detectors to detect and monitor radiation levels throughout the site. These robust and versatile personal radiation detectors are widely used by nuclear safety and security experts worldwide.
> [...]





Optiki schrieb:


> Die große Kunst ist es, diese Fahrzeuge in einer großen Menge zu bauen, zu nutzen und auch am Leben zu halten, offensichtlich scheitern die Russen daran, haben es aber schon mal als großen Erfolg ausgeschmückt, dass sie diesen Panzer haben.


Früher nannte man soetwas auch potemkinsche Dörfer.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja aber wie gesagt, scheinbar passiert es nicht und es gibt keinen Grund Nachschublinien nicht anzugreifen wenn man es kann.


Gegenfrage: warum sollten sie es nicht können, wenn sie jedes Ziel in der Ukraine angreifen können?

Ich denke sie hatten erstmal nur andere Prioritäten gesetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke sie hatten erstmal nur andere Prioritäten gesetzt.


Eine höhere Priorität als den Zulauf hunderter Panzer etc abzuschneiden?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine höhere Priorität als den Zulauf hunderter Panzer etc abzuschneiden?


Dann erkläre doch mal warum sie es bisher nicht getan haben.
Sie greifen Ziele in nahezu allen Städten der Ukraine an.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. April 2022)

Seiit heute früh brennts wohl auch mal wieder bei den Russen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520454161711644673

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520369991807385601

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal warum sie es bisher nicht getan haben.
> Sie greifen Ziele in nahezu allen Städten der Ukraine an.


Städte sind nicht wirklich beweglich und wir sehen diese Angriffe vereinzelt.
Aber Transporte? 
Frag mal die USA, die haben auf diese Versorgungslinie in Vietnam  mehr Bomben geworfen als auf Deutschland im gesamten zweiten Weltkrieg. 
Das ist bei weitem nicht so simpel wie du denkst.


----------



## Optiki (30. April 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Seiit heute früh brennts wohl auch mal wieder bei den Russen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War das nicht sogar schon gestern, gefühlt brennt es ständig in Russland und ich verliere den Überblick. Böse Zungen behauptet das sei doch eigentlich normal für Russland. Wobei ich auch hier wieder sagen muss, der schwarze Rauch sieht so unecht aus in dem Video. 

Wenn es wirklich stimmt, dann wäre das natürlich ein sehr teurer Spaß. Interessant ist jedoch die Lage, ist ja quasi neben Japan. Wurden dahinten hin nicht auch Leute aus den besetzten Gebieten verschleppt, ohne da jetzt einen direkten Zusammenhang zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Städte sind nicht wirklich beweglich und wir sehen diese Angriffe vereinzelt.
> Aber Transporte?
> Frag mal die USA, die haben auf diese Versorgungslinie in Vietnam  mehr Bomben geworfen als auf Deutschland im gesamten zweiten Weltkrieg.


Naja, heutige Waffen sind um einiges präziser.
Man kann außerdem auch Schienen und Bahnhöfe angreifen. Und Straßen.
Die sind nicht beweglich.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, heutige Waffen sind um einiges präziser.


Wenn man sie denn in ausreichender Menge hat 


RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann außerdem auch Schienen und Bahnhöfe angreifen.


Ja, aber grade das Straßennetz ist da kein Problem. Einfach umfahren.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> @AchtBit  weiß doch offensichtlich die Wahrheit und ich bin mir leider nicht mehr sicher ober sich wirklich so in seinen Ideen verannt ist oder ob es schon in Trollen übergeht.
> 
> Die Russen können schon gute Sache entwickeln, jedoch werden die System/Fahrzeuge immer komplexer. Die große Kunst ist es, diese Fahrzeuge in einer großen Menge zu bauen, zu nutzen und auch am Leben zu halten, offensichtlich scheitern die Russen daran, haben es aber schon mal als großen Erfolg ausgeschmückt, dass sie diesen Panzer haben.
> 
> ...



Du darfst nicht im Hitech Maßstab denken. Das Rückrad einer schlagkräftigen Armee sind die mobile Ari und  schnelle agile Schützenpanzer mit Soldaten , die auf unterschiedliche Waffengattungen spezialisiert  sind.  Dafür braucht man nicht groß Hitech einsetzen.  Die Ari ballert auch ohne elektronische Unterstützung zielgenau.

Am effektivsten sind der Soldatenmix, mit einem tragebaren Panzerabwehrsystem, Scharfschützen, MG Schütze, und  einfachen Panzergrenadier. So sieht z.B. die Besatzung vom Marder aus.  Ich war da als Richtschütze eingesetzt. Die einzig nennenswert hochwertige Komponente war, das Wärmebildgerät, was meines Erachtens so überflüssig , wie ein Pikel am Arsch ist.  Im Prinzip war der Marder, ein äusserst effektiver, sowie simpel, aufgebauter Panzer für asymetrische Kriegsführung.


Kampfpanzer Unterstützung ist da ehr sekundär.  Für moderene Kriegsführung kein vitales Waffensystem.  In  Zukunft  wahrscheinlich sogar obsolet.


----------



## Tekkla (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann außerdem auch Schienen und Bahnhöfe angreifen. Und Straßen.


Aber da haben wir doch bereits gelernt, dass die russische Armee ohne Schienen und Straßen ihr Gerät nicht von A nach B bekommt.

Wenn man sich zumindest die Option einer komplett besetzten Ukraine und darüber hinaus erhalten will, dann sollte man tunlichst diese Infrastruktur erhalten. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass wir dann massive Angriffe auf diese Verkehrsmittel sehen werden, wenn Russland eingeleuchtet hat, dass man seinen Wirkhorizont im Westen erreicht hat, und man auf diese Infrastruktur nun verzichten kann und zum Schaden des Gegners vernichten wird.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber da haben wir doch bereits gelernt, dass die russische Armee ohne Schienen und Straßen ihr Gerät nicht von A nach B bekommt.


Aber waren nicht gerade die kilometerlangen russischen Konvois leichte Ziele für die Ukrainer?
Dadurch konnte die Kampfpanzer gar nicht ihr Potential entfalten.
Im weitläufigen Gelände und Feldern dagegen eher. (laut Experten).


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber waren nicht gerade die kilometerlangen russischen Konvois leichte Ziele für die Ukrainer?


Ja weil sie dicht an dicht standen, ja wirklich standen.


----------



## Optiki (30. April 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber da haben wir doch bereits gelernt, dass die russische Armee ohne Schienen und Straßen ihr Gerät nicht von A nach B bekommt.
> 
> Wenn man sich zumindest die Option einer komplett besetzten Ukraine und darüber hinaus erhalten will, dann sollte man tunlichst diese Infrastruktur erhalten. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass wir dann massive Angriffe auf diese Verkehrsmittel sehen werden, wenn Russland eingeleuchtet hat, dass man seinen Wirkhorizont im Westen erreicht hat, und man auf diese Infrastruktur nun verzichten kann und zum Schaden des Gegners vernichten wird.


Sie haben ja haben ja jetzt schon einige Bahnstrecken lahmgelegt, auch eine Bahnbrücke an der Strecke von Odessa in Richtung Transnistrien zum Beispiel. An Front haben gestern die Ukrainer ebenfalls ein Bahnbrücke gesprengt, falls sie sich zurückziehen müssen. Spätestens mit der Mobilisierung könnte sich das nochmal verstärken, natürlich abhängig von der Anzahl der verfügbaren Langstreckenraketen, weil ich nicht glaube, dass die mit Bombern so weit ins Land fliegen werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber waren nicht gerade die kilometerlangen russischen Konvois leichte Ziele für die Ukrainer?
> Dadurch konnte die Kampfpanzer gar nicht ihr Potential entfalten.
> Im weitläufigen Gelände und Feldern dagegen eher. (laut Experten).


Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem sehr langen Konvoi, der die ganze Zeit weit im besetzten Gebiet gefahren ist und halt anderen kleinen Konvois, die teilweise auch auf dem Rückzug aus der Kyiv Region waren. Der sehr lange Konvoi hatte angeblich Probleme mit der Sprit-Versorgung und Sabotage, es wird auch behauptet, dass da auch Leute über das Starlinksystem mit einer privaten Drohne selbstgemachte Bomben abgeworfen haben.

Ich bezweifle das die Soldaten der Ukraine kilometerlange Konvois erfolgreich angegriffen haben bzw. überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen haben. Den längsten zerstörten bzw. die größte Anzahl von alleine gelassenen Fahrzeugen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war ein ukrainischer Konvoi, welche von Anfang des Krieges stammte.

Die Russen werden irgendwann die bekannten Wege angreifen und dabei wird es Verluste von Material und auch Personal geben, letztere müssen das Risiko für sich selbst einschätzen. Es wird aber trotzdem weiterhin Mittel und Wege des Transportes geben. Die Mengen, welche Aktuell in Polen eintreffen ist gigantisch, erst vor 3 Stunden, sind über mir 4 Maschinen der US Streitkräfte geflogen und das geht jeden Tag so.

Die Ukraine hat aktuell schon massive Probleme mit der Logistik, dann würden solche Angriffe der Russen halt noch mehr aufhalten und potentielle Knotenpunkte schaffen,  welche dann auch wieder angegriffen werden können. Leider gibt es ja neben Satellitenbilder auch noch nette Leute, welche gerne mal Infos weitergeben.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, von den ganzen Kriegsunterstützung sieht man an der Front aktuell nur die tragbaren Antipanzerwaffen bzw. Antiluftwaffen und Minen.  Zwei von den deutschen MGs habe ich gesehen, aber die haben welche von der "Gebietsüberwachnung" in der Nähe von Kiev bekommen und die haben damit erstmal ein sinnloses Video gemacht. Ansonsten habe ich nur eine M4 (Nato Aufdruck) und ein Barrett gesehen, welche die Russen als Kriegsbeute gezeigt haben.

Die Leute von der Fremdlegion bekommen auch nur eine alte AK mit 2 oder 3 Magazinen + 0815 Schutzausrüstung, ohne alles und organisieren sich dann alles andere privat.

Also der große AKT der Logistik steht gerade noch an bzw. ist im Gange, es gibt aber auch schon Problem mit der Spritversorgung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auch hier wäre die Frage, ob es diese überhaupt in dieser Situation geben wird oder ob die dann einfach abziehen und nichts tun.



Kriege enden für gewöhnlich nicht mit "einer geht nach Hause und lässt den anderen in alleine rumstehen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird er gestürzt und gefangen genommen. Der Tod ist eigentlich viel zu Schade für ihn.
> Und dann müsste er vor ein internationales Kriegsgericht gestellt werden.



Wenn er gestürzt wird, sehe ich ihn lieber vor einem russischen Gericht. Die sind ... robuster. Genauso, wie er es mag.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin sitzt so fest im Sattel wie westl Staatsoberh. es sich nichtmal erträumen. Er ist bereits Held für die Russen. Man könnte sich ledeglich fragen ob er später mal mehr Status bekommt wie ein Stalin und Co, die ja große Kriege führten und gewannen.



Irgendwie verhalten sich deine angeblichen "Heldenverehrer" ihm gegenüber eher so, als würden sie ihn auf eine Stufe mit Walter Ulbricht oder Isayas Afewerki stellen.









						Russische IT-Fachkräfte siedeln massenhaft aus  – was bedeutet das für andere Länder?
					

Zehntausende russische IT-Spezialisten haben seit Kriegsbeginn bereits ihr Land verlassen. Einige Länder öffnen ihnen bereitwillig die Tür, andere sind skeptisch.




					www.rnd.de
				







RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich schon lange befürchtet. Wenn die damit ernst machen, könnte das zum Problem für die Ukraine werden.



Bislang machte sie nicht den Eindruck, als würden sie in der Sache Spaß machen. Ausbildungszentren und Waffenlager im Westen der Ukraine wurden schon vor einem Monat angegriffen.





sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ich würde es mir wünschen dass du Recht hast. Aber Putin System auy Intrigen, Lügen, Gegner beseitigen funktioniert schon seid 22 Jahren. Gab wohl 2022 auch schon 6 Oligarchen die teilweise mit Frau und Kind "Selbstmord" gemacht haben. In Rußland sterben halt Kritiker sehr häufig an Selbstmord oder fallen aus dem Fenster.



Ja, russische Oligarchen haben ein erstaunliches schwerwiegendes Gewissen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis einer dran ertrinkt.
Aber: Bislang basierte Putins Herrschaft auf Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Letztere schwingt er heftiger denn je und noch sind die Oligarchen vorsichtig. Aber Putin kann keine Vorteile mehr bieten außer "am leben bleiben ist schön" und dieses Spiel funktioniert in beide Richtungen. 

Viele der Oligarchen stehen im Verdacht, mit organisierten Kriminellen zusammenzuarbeiten bzw. schlicht welche zu sein. Putin war bislang der Oberboss dieses mafiösen Haufens, weil nur er für die internationale Anerkennung (=> Investionsmöglichkeiten, Reisefreiheit, wirtschaftliche Kooperationen,...) gesorgt hat. Das kann er jetzt nicht mehr, im Gegenteil. Durch sein Handeln löst sich jeden Tag ein großer Batzen der Oligarchenvermögen in Luft auf. Und den anderen Unterstützergruppen Putins geht es nicht viel besser. Der Geheimdienstchef steht schon unter Hausarrest. Die Militärs sind zwar Arschlöcher, aber sinnloses verheizen ihrer Soldaten (oder zumindest ihres Materials) feiern auch die nicht. Die Medien zeigen schon soviel Ausfallerscheinungen, dass sie zu Texteablesern degradiert werden mussten und bei den Politikern werde wirtschaftliche Lage und nicht zurückehrende Soldaten irgendwann auf die Füße fallen.




AchtBit schrieb:


> Da täusch dich mal nicht. Russland hat die technisch fortschrittlichsten Panzer der Welt.  Allein der BMPT Schützenpanzer und der T-15 Kampfpanzer, Hitech Kriegsgerät Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre.



"Haben" ist relativ. Wäre die Mehrzahl grammatikalisch nicht schon ab zwei Stück berechtigt, müsste man deinen Satz fast schon umformulieren. Und bis auf weiteres sind die paar Armata nicht im Fronteinsatz; vermutlich auch nocht gar nicht -tauglich.



> Nicht anders siehts bei den Raketensystemen aus. Als modernes Kampfflugzeug wär die Mig 35 zu nennen, die 2019 in Dienst gestellt wurde.



Ist auch nur eine modernisierte -29 und "in Dienst gestellt" wurde eine Staffel. Die US Navy sollte allein letztes Jahr doppelt so viele F/A-18E Block III erhalten.



> Auch in Sachen Pioniergerät, sind moderne Brückenleger und Minenräumer, im Dienst. Sogar die  AK Sturmgewehre wurden , um 2 Modelle erweitert.  Die AK-12 ist seit 2019 Armee Standard. Die Ak-15 ist für Spezialkräfte gedacht .



Gut genug zum Zivilisten schlachten scheinen sie zu sein. Waren die Vorgänger aber auch schon.



> Ist klar dass Putin nicht Hitech Spielzeug einsetzt, solange das alte Gerät, noch nützlich ist.



Das alte Zeug ist offensichtlich unzureichend und seine Nutzung geht mit 10000den Toten einher - auch in den eigenen Reihen.



> Er verfügt definitiv, über eine der Nato gleichwertige, wenn nicht modernere, Ausrüstung. Als Beispiel, sein hier nur mal , die 2500  einsatzbereiten T15 Kampfpanzer, zu nennen.




Hmmm - blamier ich mich mit einen vorherigen Antworten und das hier Satire? Oder meinst du es doch ernst?

Der T-15 ist jedenfalls ein Schützenpanzer, bestellt wurden nur ein paar Dutzend (132 insgesamt für T-14, -15 und -16) und deren Auslieferung hätte zwischen 2018 und 2022 erfolgen sollen, bis 2020 wurde aber nur die T-14-Vorserie fertiggestellt. Dass auch nur ein T-15 bei der Truppe sind, wäre mir nicht bekannt und eine Produktion von 2500 war nie geplant. Irgendwann in den frühen 10er schwärmte man mal von 3200 Armata insgesamt, davon der größte Teil T-14, aber es gibt nicht einmal einen Auftrag für 1/10 davon, weil Russland kein Geld hat.



> Ist doch klar. Die Chinesen sind einer der grössten Abnehmer für russische Waffensysteme. Plunder kannst denen, kaum andrehen.



??? Wann bitte hat China zum letzten Mal russische Waffensysteme gekauft? 



> Was??
> 
> Atomreaktoren sind eigentlich darauf ausgelegt, einen direkten Treffen, mit einer Nuklearwaffe wiederstehen zu können.



Ich tendiere immer mehr zu "Satire"  .
.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Sorry ja, die 2500 belief sich auf die  ürsprüngliche Bestellung. Aufgrund der Kosten wurd die Zahl auf 14 reduziert.
> Ja schon klar, dass Putin nicht Unmengen von einem neuen Waffensystem besitzt. Was aber nicht heist, dass er nicht innerhalb kürzester , ein bewährtes  Waffensystem ,  in Massen produzieren könnte.  Der hat so viel Neuentwicklungen, das er je System nur eine geringe Stückzahl, zur Probe finanzieren kann.  Wenn die russische Industrie auf Rüstung umstellen würde, was denkst du, was für Stückzahlen monatlich vom Band laufen könnten.



Exakt 0. Weil Teile der Elektronik und Sensoren für die Kisten aus Europa kamen. Ohne westliche Hilfe kann Putin zwischen T-72 und T-80 wählen. Das würde zwar reichen, um Druck auf die Ukraine zu machen, aber gegen die NATO hat er nichts in der Hand.




AchtBit schrieb:


> Einfach logisch kombiniert. Wenn ein Reaktor, der kinetische Energie von einem direkten Flugzeugeinschlag vertragen kann, dann wird er auch der Druck und Hitzewelle, von einer, in 500m Höhe, gezündeten Nuklearwaffe, vertragen können.



Was ist daran logisch, wenn "einen halben Kilometer entfernt" als "direkten Treffer" bezeichnet? Und was daran eine auf ganzer Fläche wirkende Schockwelle mit dem Einschlag eines kleinen Flugzeugs zu vergleichen? Das übrigens auch nur bei deutschen und afaik franzöischen Reaktoren Maßstab war. Nicht bei sowjetischen Typen.




AchtBit schrieb:


> Wie oft den noch. Es geht nicht ums Überstehen, sondern darum eine Kernschmelze zu verhindern. Und das entspricht dem europäischen Sicherheitsstandard.   Genauso wie wenn ein Flugzeug mit Nuklarwaffen abstürzt, dann verhindert ein Sicherheitsmechanismus die Detonation. Nur ist der Sicherheits - Mechanismus in AKWs noch wesentlich höher  entwickelt.



Nein, da verhindert kein "Sicherheitsmechanismus" die Detonation. Eine Atombombe ist bis zur Zündung schlichtweg unterkritisch und gerade bei modernen Typen steckt einiges an Know-How in der Zündtechnik, um überhaupt mit so kleinen Mengen Material eine kritische Masse zu erreichen. Diese Tricks muss man nach Plan anwenden, damit überhaupt was hochgeht und sowas kann ein Absturz nicht auslösen.

Ein Atomkraftwerk dagegen ist in Betrieb kritisch und damit schon beim versagen einer Komponente unsicher. Die gar-nicht-mal-so-hoch entwickelten Schutzmechanismen bestehen schlichtweg aus x-fach gekoppelten Redundanzen, damit nach dem Versagen von A noch B, C und D einspringen können um den Tag zu retten. Aber die sind alle nebeneinander montiert und in Deutschland ist keiner davon gegen mehr als ein kleines Flugzeug geschützt.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber da haben wir doch bereits gelernt, dass die russische Armee ohne Schienen und Straßen ihr Gerät nicht von A nach B bekommt.
> 
> Wenn man sich zumindest die Option einer komplett besetzten Ukraine und darüber hinaus erhalten will, dann sollte man tunlichst diese Infrastruktur erhalten. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass wir dann massive Angriffe auf diese Verkehrsmittel sehen werden, wenn Russland eingeleuchtet hat, dass man seinen Wirkhorizont im Westen erreicht hat, und man auf diese Infrastruktur nun verzichten kann und zum Schaden des Gegners vernichten wird.



Diese Option hat man lange aufgegeben. Sowohl offiziell ("Konzentration auf den Donbass") als auch offensichtlich (man lässt nicht mehr stehen, dass es sich zu erobern lohnen würde) als auch strategisch (Rückzug von allen Fronten, die in die zentrale, nördliche oder westliche Ukraine vorstoßen könnten.

Ich frage nicht ohne Grund schon seit Wochen, warum die Eisenbahnlinien noch stehen. Ist die Zielgenauigkeit der Iskander so mieß?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

> 04:02 Uhr
> Ukraine meldet Abschuss russischer Kampfflugzeuge​
> Ukrainische Truppen haben nach eigenen Angaben zwei russische Kampfflugzeuge und mehrere Drohnen abgeschossen. Die Flugzeuge vom Typ Su-25 sowie vier der sieben abgeschossenen Drohnen seien im Osten der Ukraine getroffen worden, teilten die Luftwaffe und die Armee auf Facebook mit.
> 
> Weiterhin seien auf der von Russland kontrollierten Schlangeninsel im Schwarzen Meer drei Flugabwehrpanzer, das Flugabwehrsystem Strela-10 sowie ein Funkwagen zerstört worden, teilte das Einsatzkommando "Süd" auf Facebook mit.


Wieder ein paar kleinere Erfolge für die Ukraine.

Aber auch die Ukraine hat Verluste:



> Die Ukraine hat schwere Verluste durch die russische Offensive im Osten des Landes eingeräumt. Allerdings seien sie auf russischer Seite sehr viel schwerer, sagte Präsidialberater Olexij Arestowytsch in Kiew. "Ihre Verluste sind kolossal." Details zur Höhe der Verluste teilte Arestowytsch allerdings nicht mit.


Quelle: Ukraine räumt schwere Verluste im Osten ein

Noch 4 Tage bis zum russischen Nationalfeiertag.
Wenn Putin seine Ziele noch erreichen will muß er das Angriffslevel wohl stark erhöhen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch 4 Tage bis zum russischen Nationalfeiertag.
> Wenn Putin seine Ziele noch erreichen will muß er das Angriffslevel wohl stark erhöhen.


noch 8 tage.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Da täusch dich mal nicht. Russland hat die technisch fortschrittlichsten Panzer der Welt. Allein der BMPT Schützenpanzer und der T-15 Kampfpanzer, Hitech Kriegsgerät Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre. Nicht anders siehts bei den Raketensystemen aus. Als modernes Kampfflugzeug wär die Mig 35 zu nennen, die 2019 in Dienst gestellt wurde. Auch in Sachen Pioniergerät, sind moderne Brückenleger und Minenräumer, im Dienst. Sogar die AK Sturmgewehre wurden , um 2 Modelle erweitert. Die AK-12 ist seit 2019 Armee Standard. Die Ak-15 ist für Spezialkräfte gedacht .


Auch auf die Gefahr das ich mich wirklich wiederhole, man nehme die Bundeswehr inklusive Reservisten, Marine und Heer technischer Stand 1989, plus die Luftwaffe technischer Stand 1994, ECR Tornados und AIM-120 AMRAAM für die Phantoms, das wären 30 Brigaden plus die Luftwaffe und dann würden wir mal "Schlitten fahren" mit den Herren Aggressoren. Da würden wenige Augen trocken bleiben, wenn es zur Sache geht, die Russen brauchen einfach mal eine klare Ansage/Mauer und ein absolutes Stopp Zeichen!
Im Augenblick hilft nur eins, absolute rohe Gewalt, das "die" (Russen) mal klar sehen und wieder ihren Verstand einschalten, das ist der Sinn und Zweck, die Ukraine massiv aufzurüsten, das sie genau das leisten kann.
Was sich Putin, seine Elite und die Russen als Ganzes im Augenblick herausnehmen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut, und muss unter allen Umständen bestraft und zu einem umfassenen Misserfolg geführt werden, andernfalls fühlt "man" sich bestärkt und/oder ruft unter Umständen Nachahmer auf den Plan!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch 4 Tage bis zum russischen Nationalfeiertag.





juko888 schrieb:


> noch 8 tage.



... beides offenbar nicht korrekt.
09. Mai: Tag des Sieges
12. Juni: Tag Russlands




__





						Feiertage in Russland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... beides offenbar nicht korrekt.
> 09. Mai: Tag des Sieges
> 12. Juni: Tag Russlands
> 
> ...


wieso sind 8 tage nicht korrekt? es reden immer alle vom 09. mai und bis dahin sind's 8 tage.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

Was auch immer sie am 9 Mai feiern, das ist fast 80 Jahre her und interessiert *momentan* wirlich absolut Niemanden.
Ewig und 3 Tage die Vergangenheit zu beschwören, um seine gewaltigen Verbrechen in der Gegenwart zu decken, wird unter keinen Umständen weiterhelfen.
Das perverse an der Geschichte, ein augenblickliches Nazi Regime feiert seinen Sieg über ein vergangenes Nazi Regime und begeht dabei in der Gegenwart die gleichen Verbrechen und huldigt sich dabei noch selbst!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wieso sind 8 tage nicht korrekt? es reden immer alle vom 09. mai und bis dahin sind's 8 tage.


bis zum 12.06. sinds wohl doch noch ein paar Tage mehr? [r]egal.

(edit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(/edit)


& upsi:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520663353395486725

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> bis zum 12.06. sinds wohl doch noch ein paar Tage mehr? [r]egal.


ja, aber was hat der 12.06. jetzt damit zu tun?

es wurde immer gesagt, dass sie bis zum 09.05. erfolge brauchen, weil das der tag des sieges über nazideutschland war und man ja den krieg gegen die ukraine als spezialoperation für die entnazifizierung deklariert hat.

aber ja, egal. ^^


----------



## Optiki (1. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... beides offenbar nicht korrekt.
> 09. Mai: Tag des Sieges


Wenn heute der 1 Mai ist, dann ist doch in 8 Tagen der 9 Mai. 









						Tag des Sieges oder Tag des Krieges?
					

Die Welt blickt gebannt auf den 9. Mai, den Tag, an dem traditionell in Russland der Sieg über die deutschen Faschisten gefeiert wird. Mit Blick auf die Lage im Krieg gegen die Ukraine rückt die Vermutung näher, dass Putin den Tag nutzen könnte, um eine allgemeine Mobilmachung auszurufen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Mit großer Parade in Moskau und wahrscheinlich der Erklärung des Krieges gegen die Nato, ach halt, gegen die Ukraine.  



Jahtari schrieb:


> bis zum 12.06. sinds wohl doch noch ein paar Tage mehr? [r]egal.


Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass er den 9 Mai meinte.



Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Kontext?
Welcher Firma wurden da Backups geklaut?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2022)

Dieser Firma (zweites Wort im Zitierten Post  ) wurden zumindest nach deren Behauptung nicht nur Backups geklaut sondern fast alle aktiv genutzten Datenbanken verschlüsselt:








						Qiwi - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Die Backups direkt zu zerstören ist nur der Abschluss der Aktion damit sie auch wirklich weh tut.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

Könnte man bitte mit der Unsitte aufhören, hier einfach irgendwelche Twitter-Links ohne Begründung reinzuwerfen? Das ist die gleiche Unsitte wie einfach nur irgendwelche YT-Links hinzuschmeißen und sich wieder zu verkrümmeln.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2022)

Twitter und Reddit kann man inline lesen, das stört zumindest mich nicht sonderlich. YT wechselt das Medium, DAS Nerv dann.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass er den 9 Mai meinte.


sure. allerdings is das halt nicht der "Nationalfeiertag", darum gings mir. Und jetzt is wieder gut damit.

@Optiki

"Qiwi, you're the most widely used payment application in russia [...]"

@Poulton Thema hatten wir schonmal, reg dich wieder ab. 
zudem... ist ja nicht so, dass man es auf dem enthaltenen Bild nicht selbst würde lesen können - ich halte es dementsprechend einfach für sinnfrei, das selbe nochmal dazuzuschreiben. ^^

@Olstyle YT geht doch auch inline, darfst halt nur nicht auf das youtube-logo klicken!?


----------



## Micha0208 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich kann nur sagen, meine Mutter (72 Jahre alt) hat mittlerweile echt Angst vor der Entwicklung des Ukraine-Krieges.

Auch viele Andere haben mittlerweile Angst.
Ich persönlich sehe das Risiko eines atomaren Krieges eher weniger.
Dafür aber das Risiko einer totalen humanitären Katastrophe in der Ukraine, welche ja schon gegeben ist.

Alles traurig zur Zeit.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Noch 4 Tage bis zum russischen Nationalfeiertag.
> Wenn Putin seine Ziele noch erreichen will muß er das Angriffslevel wohl stark erhöhen.


Habe gestern ein Interview gelesen, da wurde darüber spekuliert, dass der 9.5. nicht das Ziel sondern der Tag der Kriegserklärung an den Westen werden könnte...


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, meine Mutter (72 Jahre alt) hat mittlerweile echt Angst vor der Entwicklung des Ukraine-Krieges.
> 
> Auch viele Andere haben mittlerweile Angst.
> Ich persönlich sehe das Risiko eines atomaren Krieges eher weniger.
> ...


Das ist ja Sinn und Zweck der Übung (Drohungen von Seiten der Russen) und ich selber habe auch ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl.
Dann rufe ich mir aber die Fakten wieder ins Gedächtnis und das z.B. die Chinesen und Inder nun so überhaupt gar kein Interesse an einem Atomkrieg haben, denn der Fallout würde sie genauso betreffen, mal abgesehen davon, wie *absolut *unberechnenbar die Welt wäre, wenn die Büchse der Pandora mal geöffnet wird.
Tatsache ist, das die absolute Mehrheit der Menschheit inklusiver Staaten überhaupt kein Interesse daran hat und ein paar von diesen Staaten haben immer noch Einfluss auf den Kreml.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Augenblick hilft nur eins, absolute rohe Gewalt, das "die" (Russen) mal klar sehen und wieder ihren Verstand einschalten, das ist der Sinn und Zweck, die Ukraine massiv aufzurüsten, das sie genau das leisten kann.


Wenn du rohe Gewalt so toll findest, dann melde dich bei der Ukraine und wende diese an. Plärre aber dann nicht rum, wenn auch auf dich rohe Gewalt angewandt wird. Das ist mir dann zudem auch völlig egal. Von mir gäbe es dann auch null Beileid.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2022)

Weitere gute Nachrichten aus Tschernobyl: Update 68 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine


> In relation to safeguards, the IAEA said that the remote transfer of safeguards data from the Chornobyl NPP to the Agency’s Vienna headquarters is gradually being restored after its technicians this week upgraded the unattended monitoring systems installed at the site and deployed new transmission channels based on satellite technologies.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du rohe Gewalt so toll findest, dann melde dich bei der Ukraine und wende diese an. Plärre aber dann nicht rum, wenn auch auf dich rohe Gewalt angewandt wird. Das ist mir dann zudem auch völlig egal. Von mir gäbe es dann auch null Beileid.


Derjenige der Gewalt, Vergewaltigungen, Morde und Genozide toll findet bist anscheinend ausschließlich du, denn andernfalls würdest du nicht solch einen Unsinn von dir geben.
*Russland-Putin* hat die Ukraine und damit die Ukrainer ohne jeglichen Grund *völkerrechtswidrig* angegriffen, dazu Genozide, Morde und Vergewaltigungen an der zivilen Bevölkerung befohlen und ausführen lassen, plus die Vernichtung der zivilen Infrastruktur.
Wer darauf mit solch einen Post antwortet, scheint ein begeisterter Anhänger dieser Greueltaten zu sein!


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du rohe Gewalt so toll findest,


Wo schreibt er das denn? 

*Vergegenwärtige dir bitte: Es ist Krieg! Die Ukraine hat dort nur die Wahl zwischen Sieg oder Untergang. *

Und so brutal es klingen mag, in Russland wird man dank deren interner Propaganda nur durch einen hohen Blutzoll wieder zur Vernunft kommen. Nämlich nur dann, wenn die armen Schweine in Massen in Zinksärgen auch in der hinterletzten Ecke des Russlands ankommen und von ihren weinenden Müttern begraben werden, so sie denn nicht auf ewig verschollen bleiben. Das geht aber nur, wenn man sie sich totlaufen lässt. Russland wird nur durch witschaftliche Isolation und Abnutzung der militärischen Mittel geschlagen. Und solange die Ukraine das durch Waffen und Manpower offensichtlich schafft, wird man sie dahingehend auch massiv seitens des Westens unterstützen.

Du missachtest den Grundsatz, dass Krieg immer nur ein Teil von Politik mit anderen Mitteln ist.  An diesem Grundsatz hat sich nichts geändert. Dass dabei Menschen leiden ist Teil der Sache. Ich kann der Ukraine und seinen Menschen gar nicht dankbar genug sein für deren Aufopferung!


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe gestern ein Interview gelesen, da wurde darüber spekuliert, dass der 9.5. nicht das Ziel sondern der Tag der Kriegserklärung an den Westen werden könnte...


DAS wäre natürlich unser aller Alptraum. Hoffentlich besitzt Putin noch ein Fünkchen Verstand. Einen 3. (atomaren) Weltkrieg KANN niemand wollen... 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> noch 8 tage.


Ups. Wie komme ich denn auf den 05.Mai? 

Sorry. Natürlich der 09.05.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe gestern ein Interview gelesen, da wurde darüber spekuliert, dass der 9.5. nicht das Ziel sondern der Tag der Kriegserklärung an den Westen werden könnte...


Also den 3. Weltkrieg dann?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer darauf mit solch einen Post antwortet, scheint ein begeisterter Anhänger dieser Greueltaten zu sein!


Höre auf, mir so einen Blödsinn zu unterstellen. Du hast zu roher Gewalt aufgerufen in deinem Post. Ich nicht.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Du missachtest den Grundsatz, dass Krieg immer nur ein Teil von Politik mit anderen Mitteln ist. An diesem Grundsatz hat sich nichts geändert. Dass dabei Menschen leiden ist Teil der Sache. Ich kann der Ukraine und seinen Menschen gar nicht dankbar genug sein für deren Aufopferung!


Ich habe darauf einfach keinen Bock und der staatliche Grundsatz ist immer, dass die anderen dafür verrecken sollen. Das ist hier nicht anders, auch der Umstand, dass man den Dienst verweigern kann, wird in einer Kriegssituation sicher auch nicht so genau genommen. Wenn sich Leute dafür opfern wollen, können die das freiwillig gerne tun, aber sie sollen verdammt nochmal die anderen da rauslassen. Das ist aber hier explizit nicht gewünscht, es sollen mal wieder die anderen dafür verrecken, dass Politiker ihre Ziele durchgesetzt bekommen. und genau da mache ich einfach nicht mit.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Höre auf, mir so einen Blödsinn zu unterstellen. Du hast zu roher Gewalt aufgerufen in deinem Post. Ich nicht.


Ich habe zu roher Gewalt, gegen die abscheuliche Gewalt der Russen, gegen die ukrainischen Zivilisten aufgerufen, und das völlig zu recht!
Mit jedem Tag nimmt die Gewalt der Russen zu, an Verhandlungen sind sie null interessiert, auschließlich an Eskalation. Wer sich so verhält. brraucht voll eine auf die Zwölf, damit er mal wieder zu Sinnen kommt!

Du willst keine Gewalt gegen die Russen und das sich die Ukraine und damit die Ukrainer ergeben, das bedeutet in der Konsequenz, das du Unfreiheit, Unterdrückung, Umerziehung, Gulag, Morde und Vergewaltigungen das Wort redest, denn genau das haben die Russen angekündigt und teilweise schon ausgeführt!
Das ist keine Unterstellung, das ist die Realität!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu roher Gewalt, gegen die abscheuliche Gewalt der Russen, gegen die ukrainischen Zivilisten aufgerufen, und das völlig zu recht!


Dann findest du ja rohe Gewalt da angemessen. Also ist meine Aussage richtig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit jedem Tag nimmt die Gewalt der Russen zu, an Verhandlungen sind sie null interessiert, auschließlich an Eskalation. Wer sich so verhält. brraucht voll eine auf die Zwölf, damit er mal wieder zu Sinnen kommt!


Weil man durch Gewalt ja auch zu den Sinnen kommt. Es wird dann einfach noch mehr Gewalt. Auf der anderen Seite hcoken auch Leute wie du die das einfach gegen die Ukraine wollen, um ihr Ziel durchzusetzen. Ihr passt da gut zusammen was Gewalt angeht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst keine Gewalt gegen die Russen und das sich die Ukraine und damit die Ukrainer ergeben, das bedeutet in der Konsequenz, das du Unfreiheit, Unterdrückung, Umerziehung, Gulag, Morde und Vergewaltigungen das Wort redest, denn genau das haben die Russen angekündigt und teilweise schon ausgeführt!


Mehr Gewalt auf der einen Seite führt meist zu mehr Gewalt auf der anderen. Und die Ukraine mit Freiheit zu vergleichen ist einfach realitätsfern. Das, was da in den letzten Jahren passiert ist, hat mit Freiheit nichts zu tun.
Die haben da die Wahl von der Ukraine oder von Russland unterdrückt zu werden. Den einen ist das eine lieber, den anderen das andere. Aber ich habe keine Lust, mir von Ultranationalisten, die NS-Symbole nutzen und die Regierung das ok findet, was von Freiheit erzählen zu lassen.


----------



## Rolk (1. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe gestern ein Interview gelesen, da wurde darüber spekuliert, dass der 9.5. nicht das Ziel sondern der Tag der Kriegserklärung an den Westen werden könnte...


Ich halte das für Unsinn. Wo sind denn die Truppenbewegungen, mit denen er eine Chance auf einen erfolgreichen Angriff haben sollte? Das wäre sicher jemandem aufgefallen...
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das er die "Spezialoperation" ganz offiziell zum Krieg umwidmet. Zum Krieg gegen Ukraine-Nazis natürlich. Nicht das in Russland noch jemand bemerkt, wo die heutigen Nazis wirklich sitzen.^^


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann findest du ja rohe Gewalt da angemessen. Also ist meine Aussage richtig.


Korrekt, zu jeder Tages und Nacht- Zeit.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil man durch Gewalt ja auch zu den Sinnen kommt. Es wird dann einfach noch mehr Gewalt. Auf der anderen Seite hcoken auch Leute wie du die das einfach gegen die Ukraine wollen, um ihr Ziel durchzusetzen. Ihr passt da gut zusammen was Gewalt angeht.


Ja, genau so haben die Menschen in den besetzten Gebieten, Juden und verschleppte "Arbeitssklaven" auch von 1939 bis 1945 gedacht. Millionen von Menschen die eine solche Realität erlebt haben, würden dich einfach auslachen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mehr Gewalt auf der einen Seite führt meist zu mehr Gewalt auf der anderen. Und die Ukraine mit Freiheit zu vergleichen ist einfach realitätsfern. Das, was da in den letzten Jahren passiert ist, hat mit Freiheit nichts zu tun.
> Die haben da die Wahl von der Ukraine oder von Russland unterdrückt zu werden. Den einen ist das eine lieber, den anderen das andere. Aber ich habe keine Lust, mir von Ultranationalisten, die NS-Symbole nutzen und die Regierung das ok findet, was von Freiheit erzählen zu lassen.


Bla bla Kreml Propaganda.
Die Ukraine ist ein absolut freies Land und demokratisch, inklusive demokratischer Regierungswechsel.
Ich wette du kennst keinen einzigen Ukrainer, mal abgesehen davon, schon komisch das so ein unterdrücktes Volk auf Teufel komm raus, für seine "Unterdrückung" kämpft!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Korrekt, zu jeder Tages und Nacht- Zeit.
> 
> Ja, genau so haben die Menschen in den besetzten Gebieten, Juden und verschleppte "Arbeitssklaven" auch von 1939 bis 1945 gedacht. Millionen von Menschen die eine solche Realität erlebt haben, würden dich einfach auslachen.
> 
> ...


Du redest Unsinn. Wer die Opposition ausschaltet hat mit Demokratie nichts am Hut. Wer mit NS-Symbolen rumläuft bzw. als Staat solche Leute bei sich eingliedert hat mit Freiheit nichts zu tun, sondern man will Gewalt.
Du kannst mal bei Spiegel nachlesen (meines Wissens noch nicht vom Kreml kontrolliert), was da so abgelaufen sit, hier z.B. ein Artikel: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...alisten-marschieren-durch-kiew-a-1172941.html


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wette du kennst keinen einzigen Ukrainer, mal abgesehen davon, schon komisch das so ein unterdrücktes Volk auf Teufel komm raus, für seine "Unterdrückung" kämpft!


Nein, kenne ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du redest Unsinn. Wer die Opposition ausschaltet hat mit Demokratie nichts am Hut. Wer mit NS-Symbolen rumläuft bzw. als Staat solche Leute bei sich eingliedert hat mit Freiheit nichts zu tun, sondern man will Gewalt.
> Du kannst mal bei Spiegel nachlesen (meines Wissens noch nicht vom Kreml kontrolliert), was da so abgelaufen sit, hier z.B. ein Artikel: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...alisten-marschieren-durch-kiew-a-1172941.html


Bla bla Kreml Propaganda.
Pegida, NPD und AfD Märsche gibt es auch in Deutschland, vorzugweise im Osten, mit haargenau den gleichen Symbolen.
Über Jahre *jeden Montag!*
Deine Behauptung die Opposition wurde ausgeschaltet ist halt deine Kreml eigene Wahrnehmung/Propaganda, denn es wurden ausschließlich nur Russland freundliche Parteien verboten, was bei einem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffs-Krieg inklusive Greueltaten an Zivilisten, wohl mehr als verständlich ist, mehr noch, es ist völlig legitim.
Art. 20 GG lässt grüßen!


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ??? Wann bitte hat China zum letzten Mal russische Waffensysteme gekauft?


2015  hat China einen multimillarden Deal mit Russland geschlossen.  In welchen Zeitrahmen Russland den Auftrag erfüllen muss, weis ich nicht. Angesichts der Menge an Waffen, um die es geht,  hab ich so meine Zweifel, ob schon alles geliefert wurde


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist daran logisch, wenn "einen halben Kilometer entfernt" als "direkten Treffer" bezeichnet? Und was daran eine auf ganzer Fläche wirkende Schockwelle mit dem Einschlag eines kleinen Flugzeugs zu vergleichen? Das übrigens auch nur bei deutschen und afaik franzöischen Reaktoren Maßstab war. Nicht bei sowjetischen Typen.
> Ein Atomkraftwerk dagegen ist in Betrieb kritisch und damit schon beim versagen einer Komponente unsicher. Die gar-nicht-mal-so-hoch entwickelten Schutzmechanismen bestehen schlichtweg aus x-fach gekoppelten Redundanzen, damit nach dem Versagen von A noch B, C und D einspringen können um den Tag zu retten. Aber die sind alle nebeneinander montiert und in Deutschland ist keiner davon gegen mehr als ein kleines Flugzeug geschützt.


Das AKW  ist danach, so oder so,nur noch Schrott. ich mein nur den Sicherheitsbehälter,  der wird bei allen Ereignissen der obersten Sicherheitstufe eingesetzt. Notabschaltung, Abkapselung von Elemente nund Nofallkühlung. Les mal die europäischen Sicherheitsrichtlinien für AKWs.  Das ist ein richtig ausgeklügeltes System mit dem Ziel, ein mögliche Kernschmelze zu neutralisieren.  Wenn man genau den Druckbehälter treffen würde es möglicherweise zum GAU kommen. Was ich so überflogen hab, ist das sowas wie die Alamo Ebene.   Ich empfehle nur die Kapitel  'Sicherheitebene 4 a-d* zu gegen checken.  Für das komplette PDF ist man ein Monat beschäftigt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, da verhindert kein "Sicherheitsmechanismus" die Detonation. Eine Atombombe ist bis zur Zündung schlichtweg unterkritisch und gerade bei modernen Typen steckt einiges an Know-How in der Zündtechnik, um überhaupt mit so kleinen Mengen Material eine kritische Masse zu erreichen. Diese Tricks muss man nach Plan anwenden, damit überhaupt was hochgeht und sowas kann ein Absturz nicht auslösen.


Definitv nicht korrekt. Bei Nuklarwaffen sind die beide Massen grundsätzlich getrennt. Erst durch die Entfernung der Trennung wird die Waffe scharf gemacht.  Sobald die Waffe scharf ist, wäre ein Absturz brandgefährlich. Die Möglichkeit, dass beide Massen  mit aussreichend kinetischer Energie zusammentreffen könnten und reagiern,  ist gegeben, wenn auch gering. Deswegen gibts Maßnahmen um den unwahrscheinlichen Fall zu verhindern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bla bla Kreml Propaganda.
> Pegida, NPD und AfD Märsche gibt es auch in Deutschland, vorzugweise im Osten, mit haargenau den gleichen Symbolen.
> Über Jahre *jeden Montag!*


Schwarze Sonne und Wolfangel habe ich da bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Sind die nicht verboten?
Des Weiteren werden die nicht vom Staat unterstützt und sich auch nicht Teil davon. Zudem wird Gewalt durch diese Personen durch den Staat verhindert bzw. bestraft. Das ist bei Asow nicht der Fall.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung die Opposition wurde ausgeschaltet ist halt deine Kreml eigene Wahrnehmung/Propaganda, denn es wurden ausschließlich nur Russland freundliche Parteien verboten, was bei einem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffs-Krieg inklusive Greueltaten an Zivilisten, wohl mehr als verständlich ist, mehr noch, es ist völlig legitim.


Na dann wurden ja Parteien verboten. Selenski will sich halt nicht reinreden lassen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Art. 20 GG lässt grüßen!


Betrifft aber Deutschland und nicht die Ukraine.
Derzeit versucht aber niemand, die Staatsform hier zu ändern.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Augenblick hilft nur eins, absolute rohe Gewalt, das "die" (Russen) mal klar sehen und wieder ihren Verstand einschalten



Genau mein Reden.  Nur mit Glauben, Reden und Beten,  hält Putin uns für die Blöden.  Ohne zu zögern, konsequent durchgreifen, könnte was bewirken


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe darauf einfach keinen Bock und der staatliche Grundsatz ist immer, dass die anderen dafür verrecken sollen. Das ist hier nicht anders, auch der Umstand, dass man den Dienst verweigern kann, wird in einer Kriegssituation sicher auch nicht so genau genommen. Wenn sich Leute dafür opfern wollen, können die das freiwillig gerne tun, aber sie sollen verdammt nochmal die anderen da rauslassen. Das ist aber hier explizit nicht gewünscht, es sollen mal wieder die anderen dafür verrecken, dass Politiker ihre Ziele durchgesetzt bekommen. und genau da mache ich einfach nicht mit.


Rosa-Tütü-Wunschdenken


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Artikel: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...alisten-marschieren-durch-kiew-a-1172941.html


ich zitiere mal aus deinem selbst verlinkten artikel:



> Obwohl die Rechtsextremen regelmäßig in Kiew Präsenz zeigen, ist ihr politischer Rückhalt in der ukrainischen Bevölkerung überschaubar. Bei der letzten Wahl 2014 flog die rechtsextreme Partei "Swoboda - Freiheit" aus dem Parlament, auch der "Rechte Block" schaffte nicht den Einzug.



also ganz ehrlich, du hörst einfach nur auf kreml-propaganda. zwischenzeitlich hatte man das gefühl, dass man mit dir hier vernünftig reden kann und nun fängst du wieder mit diesem humbug an. und der größte putin-verehrer hier im forum ist da natürlich fleißig am liken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal aus deinem selbst verlinkten artikel:


Der Artikel ist schon was älter, mittlerweile sind einige dieser rechten Gruppen in den Staat integriert worden: 








						Regiment Asow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Steht rechts in der Box drin. Und mich stört halt, wenn Leute wie Don-71 hier sagen, dass das Propaganda ist. Stimmt halt nur nicht. Da ist dann auch beschrieben, welchen Terror es durch diese Gruppe schon vor dem Krieg gab.


juko888 schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, du hörst einfach nur auf kreml-propaganda.


Nicht ausschließlich. Ich sehe mir neben russischer Propaganda bei Medien und bei öffentlichen Telegram-Kanälen auch nationalistische Kanäle der Ukraine an und kann bei beiden Sehen, was für gestörte Leute da unterwegs sind.


juko888 schrieb:


> zwischenzeitlich hatte man das gefühl, dass man selbst mit dir hier vernünftig reden kann und nun fängst du wieder mit diesem humbug an. und der größte putin-verehrer hier im fürum ist da natürlich fleißig am liken.


Der kann gerne liken, ich schreibe so, wie ich es für richtig halte, völlig egal wem das gefällt oder auch nicht. Ich lasse mich davon nicht beeinflussen. Ich lasse mir aber auch nicht von Don-71 Aussagen unterstellen, die ich nicht getätigt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist schon was älter, mittlerweile sind einige dieser rechten Gruppen in den Staat integriert worden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz ehrlich, du musst dir dann auch bitte alles, was du verlinkst selbst komplett (!) durchlesen.

auch im wikiartikel wird erwähnt, dass sich das regiment gewandelt hat.

zur russischen propaganda steht dort z.b. auch:



> Die Existenz des Regiments Asow war immer Bestandteil der russischen Propaganda.[80][81][82] Dagegen steht die Feststellung, dass Rechtsextreme in der Ukraine politisch bedeutungslos sind; bei der Parlamentswahl 2019 konnte das Wahlbündnis rechtsextremistischer Parteien (darunter auch das mit dem Regiment Asow verknüpfte „Nationalkorps“) mit 2,4 % der Stimmen nicht einmal die Hälfte der notwendigen Zustimmung für die Fünf-Prozent-Hürde erreichen und nur in einem von 186 Wahlkreisen ein Direktmandat erringen; das Wahlbündnis stellt damit nur einen von 450 Abgeordneten des ukrainischen Parlaments.[83] Auf prorussischer Seite kämpfen gleichfalls organisierte Rechtsextreme, ihre militärische Bedeutung für den Konflikt im Donbass im Jahre 2014 wurde als deutlich stärker als die analoge Verwendung auf ukrainischer Seite eingeschätzt.[84]



also sorry, aber für mich haben die rechten dort weniger zu sagen als z.b. bei uns (afd) oder in frankreich (le pen war die härteste konkurrentin von macron). in der ukraine haben die ultranationalisten im grunde gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das ist ein richtig ausgeklügeltes System mit dem Ziel, ein mögliche Kernschmelze zu neutralisieren. Wenn man genau den Druckbehälter treffen würde es möglicherweise zum GAU kommen.


Was bringt es einen GAU im Reaktor zu verhindern, wenn oberflächlich eine nukleare Waffe detoniert ist und sowieso das ganze Gebiet verstrahlt und zerstört ist?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> in der ukraine haben die ultranationalisten im grunde gar nichts zu sagen.


Politisch vielleicht ja, aber militärisch werden die als Streitkräfte eingesetzt. Da kannst du dir dann sicher denken, was die mit all den Leuten tun werden, die bei denen nicht Hurra schreien. Das dürften in den Separatistengebieten einige sein.
Und dass sich das gewandelt hat halte ich einfach für Blödsinn. Wer derartige Symbole nutzt unterstützt die Ideologie dahinter, sonst würde man das nicht tun.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und dass sich das gewandelt hat halte ich einfach für Blödsinn. Wer derartige Symbole nutzt unterstützt die Ideologie dahinter, sonst würde man das nicht tun.


Das ist doch so unbedeutend im Verhältnis zu den Nazis die Putin in Europa bereits installiert hat. Die sind tatsächlich gefährlich weil sie in der Politik tatsächlich sehr viel Schaden anrichten können. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen was ein Le Pen hätte anrichten können.

Und viel zu viele vermuten irgendwo irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien mit teils abstrusen Fantasien und sehen dabei das offensichtliche nicht weil es nicht in deren Weltbild passt und die pöse USA ja irgendwie schuld sein muss (Und die Grünen natürlich, die haben immer Schuld). Parallel dazu genießen sie aber alle Vorteile und den Luxus der "westlichen" Lebensweise, genießen die Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit. Die Diktatoren dieser Welt müssen aber die Opfer sein. 

Das ist in jeder Sichtweise unlogisch und dämlich, gleichzeitig aber für diese Menschen plausibel weil einfache Zusammenhänge zu schwierig zu verstehen sind.

Edit: Da hab ich doch passend zum Thema soeben das hier gefunden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist doch so unbedeutend im Verhältnis zu den Nazis die Putin in Europa bereits installiert hat. Die sind tatsächlich gefährlich weil sie in der Politik tatsächlich sehr viel Schaden anrichten können.


Wo sind denn hier richtige Nazis an der Macht?
Bei Le Pen wäre es das Ende der EU gewesen bzw. die wären ausgetreten und hätten sich abgeschottet.
Ich kenne hier keine Regierungspartei (klärt mich bitte auf wenn es anders ist), die offen NS-Symbole nutzt. Wenn man jetzt nationalsozialistische Gruppen in der Ukraine mit Waffen versieht und diese dann behalten werden, könnte sowas wie die Taliban draus werden.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Edit: Da hab ich doch passend zum Thema soeben das hier gefunden.


Spiegelt aber nicht ganz die Realität wieder, mit China und Nordkorea sollte Putin doch einigermaßen auskommen.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier richtige Nazis an der Macht?


"An der Macht" finde ich immer wieder falsch ausgedrückt. Egal. Auch wenn ich das gar nicht geschrieben habe weil du nicht verstehst was die Aussage dahinter ist, haben die Nazis für mein Empfinden schon viel zu viel zu melden. Dazu müssen die gar nicht Teil unserer Regierungskoalition sein. Frankreich hat kürzlich gezeigt, wie viel Zuspruch die Rechten mittlerweile bekommen. Und ein Grund dafür sitzt im Kreml.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> die offen NS-Symbole nutzt.


Wenn Nazis nur Nazis sind wenn sie offen NS-Symbole tragen, bist du aber sehr naiv.

Wenn ich Mal von unbekannt zitieren darf (ist sicher nicht wortwörtlich richtig): der Nazi sagt nicht "hallo ich bin ein Nazi", sondern "hallo ich bin ein Antifaschist".


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Spiegelt aber nicht ganz die Realität wieder, mit China und Nordkorea sollte Putin doch einigermaßen auskommen.


Spielt keine Rolle für die Aussage des Bildes.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> DAS wäre natürlich unser aller Alptraum. Hoffentlich besitzt Putin noch ein Fünkchen Verstand. Einen 3. (atomaren) Weltkrieg KANN niemand wollen...


Es wäre ein kollektiver Selbstmord und kein Krieg.
Russland kann nichtmal gegen die Ukraine bestehen, jeden weiteren konventionellen Angriff gen Westen könnte auch Polen alleine abwehren.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mehr Gewalt auf der einen Seite führt meist zu mehr Gewalt auf der anderen.


Es gibt hier keine Gewaltspirale, Russland will die Ukraine besetzen, aber nicht andersrum. 
Ergo: Ist der letzte russische Soldat aus der Ukraine aus ist die Gewalt zu Ende.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russland kann nichtmal gegen die Ukraine bestehen, jeden weiteren konventionellen Angriff gen Westen könnte auch Polen alleine abwehren.


Aber wie gesagt, es muss nicht bedeuten, dass da nicht noch andere Waffen ins Spiel kommen. Es gibt auch noch Chemiewaffen und Atomwaffen. Der Schaden wäre da immens.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt hier keine Gewaltspirale, Russland will die Ukraine besetzen, aber nicht andersrum.
> Ergo: Ist der letzte russische Soldat aus der Ukraine aus ist die Gewalt zu Ende.


Letzteres halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Es wird dann sicher Racheakte und ggf. Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine - speziell den Separatistengebieten geben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, es muss nicht bedeuten, dass da nicht noch andere Waffen ins Spiel kommen. Es gibt auch noch Chemiewaffen und Atomwaffen. Der Schaden wäre da immens.


ABC Waffen gegen NATO Staaten wären wie gesagt kollektiver Selbstmord.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letzteres halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Es wird dann sicher Racheakte und ggf. Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine - speziell den Separatistengebieten geben.


Wer soll in dem Bürgerkrieg denn kämpfen? Es ist ja grad so, dass Russland nicht die Unterstützung der russischstämmigen Bevölkerung im Osten der Ukraine hat. Wenn dem so wäre, wär das Osten schon gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Letzteres halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Es wird dann sicher Racheakte und ggf. Bürgerkrieg in der Ukraine - speziell den Separatistengebieten geben.


Deswegen muss man sich einigen.
Niemand hat etwas dagegen, dass es eine russisch stämmige Bevölkerung in der Ukraine gibt.
Aber die müssen sich, wie jeder andere auch, an die Gesetze des Landes halten.
Und wenn die es nicht gut finden, dass z.B. die russische Sprache verboten werden soll, dann kann man gerne politisch dagegen vorgehen und eine so starke politische Macht bilden, dass man das dadurch verhindert.
Alles kann man politisch regeln. Man muss nur wollen. Aber solange Russland Krieg führt, gibt es keine Bereitschaft, egal welche Seite, eine politische Lösung zu finden.
Ergo muss die Ukraine Russland wieder zurück drängen um Voraussetzungen zu schaffen, damit die Parteien wieder verhandeln können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ja grad so, dass Russland nicht die Unterstützung der russischstämmigen Bevölkerung im Osten der Ukraine hat. Wenn dem so wäre, wär das Osten schon gefallen.


Das kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Es gibt da dort Volksmilizen, wer aber da drin ist (Bevölkerung von da oder Soldaten aus Russland unter anderer Flagge) kann ich nicht sagen. Das muss auch nicht bedeuten, dass die dann sofort den Laden übernehmen, denn die Ukraine konzentriert sich da ja drauf und wird von einigen Ländern mit Waffen beliefert.


Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man sich einigen.


Dem stimme ich vollumfänglich zu, aber das ist seit 8 Jahren nicht passiert und es gibt von beiden Parteien auch nicht wirklich Interesse daran.


Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas dagegen, dass es eine russisch stämmige Bevölkerung in der Ukraine gibt.


Zumindest manche Nationalisten da schon. Die Asow-Leute sollen da Leute schikaniert haben.


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber die müssen sich, wie jeder andere auch, an die Gesetze des Landes halten.
> Und wenn die es nicht gut finden, dass z.B. die russische Sprache verboten werden soll, dann kann man gerne politisch dagegen vorgehen und eine so starke politische Macht bilden, dass man das dadurch verhindert.


Mit dieser Begründung könnte man aber auch jedes menschenverachtende Gesetz begründen. Es hat Gründe, warum z.B. bei uns bestimmte Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes gar nicht entfernt werden dürfen, acuh wenn es eine Mehrheit gibt, sonst könnte man auch hier sagen, dass z.B. Muslime hier in der Minderheit sind, man deren Religion doch verbieten könnte und die eine politische Mehrheit finden sollen, um das zu verhindern.


Threshold schrieb:


> Alles kann man politisch regeln. Man muss nur wollen. Aber solange Russland Krieg führt, gibt es keine Bereitschaft, egal welche Seite, eine politische Lösung zu finden.
> Ergo muss die Ukraine Russland wieder zurück drängen um Voraussetzungen zu schaffen, damit die Parteien wieder verhandeln können.


ich glaube kaum, dass es mit diesen beiden Parteien und der politischen Führung dort eine Einigung geben wird, die für beide Seiten akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Mit dieser Begründung könnte man aber auch jedes menschenverachtende Gesetz begründen. Es hat Gründe, warum z.B. bei uns bestimmte Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes gar nicht entfernt werden dürfen, acuh wenn es eine Mehrheit gibt, sonst könnte man auch hier sagen, dass z.B. Muslime hier in der Minderheit sind, man deren Religion doch verbieten könnte und die eine politische Mehrheit finden sollen, um das zu verhindern.


Religionsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht. Das kannst du nicht so oder so auslegen.
Das gleiche gilt für die Meinungsfreiheit. Das kannst du bestimmten Personengruppen auch nicht verbieten.
Und die Würde des Menschen ist immer unantastbar, egal welcher Mensch das ist.
Und die paar Nationalisten in der Ukraine spielen politisch doch keine Rolle mehr. Die labern eben laut aber mehr nicht. Politisch sind sie tot.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwie verhalten sich deine angeblichen "Heldenverehrer" ihm gegenüber eher so, als würden sie ihn auf eine Stufe mit Walter Ulbricht oder Isayas Afewerki stellen.


Meine angeblichen Heldenverehrer ??? 

wie süß ...

Dann warten wir mal auf die W Aufkleber für den Walter, auf den russischen PKWs ..


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier keine Regierungspartei (klärt mich bitte auf wenn es anders ist), die offen NS-Symbole nutzt.


Dreh dich und die Diskussion nicht immer wieder im Kreis. Wir haben auch dieses Thema bis zum Erbrechen schon etliche Male in diesem Topic bhandelt. Damals habe ich sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass es noch immer die Wolfsangel in Wappen von deutschen Städten gibt, die rein gar nichts mit Nationalsozialismus zu tun haben. 

Obendrein beschgäftige dich mal mit den Ultranationalisten in Russland. Jüngst ist erst einer der fiesesten unter ihnen, Schirinowski, dank Corona zur Hölle gefahren und wurde von Putin und seinen Schergen als Patridiot geehrt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die paar Nationalisten in der Ukraine spielen politisch doch keine Rolle mehr. Die labern eben laut aber mehr nicht. Politisch sind sie tot.


Die Sprachverbote kamen aber nicht von denen bzw. werden auch von der aktuellen Regierung noch aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Sprachverbote kamen aber nicht von denen bzw. werden auch von der aktuellen Regierung noch aufrecht erhalten.


ES GIBT KEINE SPRACHVERBOTE! Nur die Russen verboten dereinst das Ukrainisch.

So langsam nervst du echt ab. Du erzählst hier den gleichen Schrott aus der putinschen Echokammer immer und immer wieder. Entweder schaffst du es dich mit dem Topic, seinen Inhalten und auch Quellenbelegen mal auseinander zu setzen, oder aber du scheidest als würdiger Diskussionspartner schlicht aus.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dreh dich und die Diskussion nicht immer wieder im Kreis.


Ich versteh gar nicht, was es da überhaupt im Kreis zu drehen gibt. Das Argument mit den sichtbaren Zeichen ist absolut naiv und polemisch. Es versucht nur den Gegenüber für dumm zu verkaufen.

In der Jugend hat man seine Ideologie noch mit allen Mitteln des äußeren Erscheinungsbild nach außen getragen. Jeans, Boots und Glatze. Skinhead für immer. Reggae, Punkrock und auf Konzerte gehen. Mit 18 Jahren musste auch irgendein Statement auf die Heckscheibe der alten Karre. Hauptsache auffallen und dagegen sein.

Als ob ich jetzt, 15 bis 20 Jahre später, noch ein politisches Statement aufs Auto klebe und mit Springerstiefeln einkaufen gehe. Die kommen vielleicht beim nächsten Konzert, sollten sie endlich wieder stattfinden, als Fußbekleidung zum Einsatz. Da ist es nicht so schlimm wenn die was abbekommen.

Und genauso verhält es sich mit Nazis. Siehe mein letzter Post. Die in der Politik sitzenden Nazis tragen Anzug und schicke Schuhe. Die Ideologie bleibt aber die Selbe. Nur sind diese Menschen deutlich gefährlicher als sich prügelnde 18 jährige, die sich früh um 6 Uhr nach der Disco jemanden zum Opfer suchen um sich stark zu fühlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damals habe ich sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass es noch immer die Wolfsangel in Wappen von deutschen Städten gibt, die rein gar nichts mit Nationalsozialismus zu tun haben.


Da ist aber wie du schon sagst kein Bezug zu ultrarechter Politik da. Bei bestimmten Gruppierungen halt schon.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Obendrein beschgäftige dich mal mit den Ultranationalisten in Russland. Jüngst ist erst einer der fiesesten unter ihnen, Schirinowski, dank Corona zur Hölle gefahren und wurde von Putin und seinen Schergen als Patridiot geehrt.


Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich Putin nicht mag. Nur ändert das halt nichts daran, dass in der Ukraine ultranationale Bevölkerungsgruppen mit Waffen versorgt werden und auch nach Ende des Krieges diese weiter nutzen werden. Das erfreuliche daran: Die machen das in der Ukraine, da werde ich aber nicht hingehen, ich bin dann nicht das Opfer.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Sprachverbote kamen aber nicht von denen bzw. werden auch von der aktuellen Regierung noch aufrecht erhalten.


Es gibt keine Sprachverbote.
Zeitungen, die nur auf russisch veröffentlich, müssen jetzt zusätzlich auch auf ukrainisch veröffentlichen.
Behörden schreiben die Bevölkerung jetzt ausschließlich auf ukrainisch an. Wer auf russisch angesprochen werden möchte, kann das aber beantragen.
In den Schulen wird jetzt ausschließlich in ukrainisch unterrichtet. Russisch gilt jetzt als Fremdsprache, die natürlich ausgewählt werden kann, wenn Fremdsprachen unterrichtet wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

Ich gebe dir Recht, es ist kein direktes Verbot, aber eine massive Schikane: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...l-das-russische-zurueckdraengen-17736397.html
Ähnlichen Schwachsinn gab es 2012 von der prorussischen Regierung gegen Ukrainisch.
Sowas sorgt für halt für viel Unmut und heizt Konflikte zwischen den Gruppen noch weiter an.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> *In den Schulen wird jetzt ausschließlich in ukrainisch unterrichtet*. Russisch gilt jetzt als Fremdsprache, die natürlich ausgewählt werden kann, wenn Fremdsprachen unterrichtet wird.


Es wurde mir gerade von einem Ungarn erklärt, was für eine Unverschämtheit und Unterdrückung es ist, das an ukrainischen Schulen, in ukrainischer Sprache unterrichtet wird, daran könnte man schon den ganzen "Nazi Scheiss" mit der Unterdrückung erkennen.
Die Frage welche Unterrichtssprache in Ungarn und Deutschland vorherrschen wurde einfach abgeschmettert, mit der Begründung das könnte man nicht vergleichen, die Minderheiten sollten ihre Rechte haben.
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, was hier in Deutschland los wäre, wenn hier in Deutschland die Unterrichtssprache an *öffentlichen deutschen Schulen*, türkisch, polnisch oder russisch wäre, als die drei größten eingewanderten Bevölkerungsgruppen.
Man kann sich über diese Argumente nur wundern oder eher lachen, weil was in so ziemlich allen anderen Staaten völlig normal ist, ist bei der Ukraine dank Kreml Propaganda plötzlich unnormal!


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht, es ist kein direktes Verbot, aber eine massive Schikane: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...l-das-russische-zurueckdraengen-17736397.html
> Ähnlichen Schwachsinn gab es 2012 von der prorussischen Regierung gegen Ukrainisch.
> Sowas sorgt für halt für viel Unmut und heizt Konflikte zwischen den Gruppen noch weiter an.


Wo ist das Schwachsinn?
Was macht denn China? dort werden ganze Volksgruppen in Umerziehungslager gesteckt.
Die Ukraine will eben Ukraine sein. Niemand stört sich daran, welche Sprache die Menschen sprechen aber die Amtssprache oder auch Staatssprache ist ukrainisch.
Das ist doch bei uns nicht anders. Deutsch ist Amtssprache. Wer in die Schule oder Universitäten geht, wird in Deutsch unterrichtet. Wer Behördengänge unternimmt, macht das in Deutsch.
Die Ukraine will eben das Russische aus den Behörden und Schulen verdrängen, weil russisch dort nichts zu suchen hat und das kann ich nachvollziehen.
Man stelle sich vor, 30% der Russen würden eine andere Sprache als Muttersprache haben und strebten innerhalb des Landes Unabhängigkeit an und würde das sogar mit Waffen durchsetzen wollen.
Was würde wohl Putin machen?
Ihnen freie Hand lassen?


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> von einem Ungarn erklärt,


Bei denen rechne ich im Fall der Fälle eh von einem Ausbrechen aus der NATO und zu einem Verbündeten der Russen zu werden, um in der Ukraine sich die Gebiete mit der ungarischen Minderheit unter den Nagel zu reissen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wäre ein kollektiver Selbstmord und kein Krieg.
> Russland kann nichtmal gegen die Ukraine bestehen, jeden weiteren konventionellen Angriff gen Westen könnte auch Polen alleine abwehren.





> Der 9. Mai ist ein besonderer Tag für Russland. Es ist der Tag des Sieges für das Land. Der Tag der Kapitulation der deutschen Armee 1945. Jedes Jahr feiert Moskau dieses Datum mit einer Parade. Viele Experten gehen im Zuge des Ukraine-Kriegs davon aus, dass Wladimir Putin an diesem Tag einen großen Sieg feiern will. Einen großen Sieg, den er dringend brauche, um seine Macht zu stärken.
> 
> Jack Watling und Nick Reynolds vom Royal United Services Institute (RUSI) gehen in ihrer neusten Studie zur russischen „Operation Z“ in der Ukraine von einem anderen Szenario aus. Sie glauben, dass Putin am 9. Mai nicht den Sieg feiern, sondern ein Inferno losbrechen lassen will.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Putins Plan vom Inferno: Auch britischer Minister glaubt an große Mobilisierung

Nur frage ich mich was die da noch groß mobilisieren wollen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich was die da noch groß mobilisieren wollen.


Die Oligarchennichten, die in London einfallen und Harrods leerkaufen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei denen rechne ich im Fall der Fälle eh von einem Ausbrechen aus der NATO und zu einem Verbündeten der Russen zu werden, um in der Ukraine sich die Gebiete mit der ungarischen Minderheit unter den Nagel zu reissen.


Yup,
den Vertrag von Trianon haben sie nicht wirklich verkraftet, in Rumänien zündeln die Ungan auch immer kräftig.

Man merkt sehr schnell, wenn Leute die Ukraine als Staat nicht ernst nehmen oder die Staatlichkeit der Ukraine "insgeheim" in Frage stellen.
Merkt man auch schön hier im Forum.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich was die da noch groß mobilisieren wollen.


Es gibt da noch einige Leute, die man einziehen könnten. Ist natürlich dann die Frage, ob die da mitmachen (auch wenn die müssen, durch dummstellen wird deren Nutzen gering) und wie gut und schnell die ausgebildet werden können. Aber es werden sich Leute finden bzw. es werden vom Staat welche gefunden.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch einige Leute, die man einziehen könnten. Ist natürlich dann die Frage, ob die da mitmachen (auch wenn die müssen, durch dummstellen wird deren Nutzen gering) und wie gut und schnell die ausgebildet werden können. Aber es werden sich Leute finden bzw. es werden vom Staat welche gefunden.


Die Moral von den Soldaten ist jetzt schon schlecht. Ich glaube besonders viele wird Putin nicht mehr mobilisieren können.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Mai 2022)

Immer dann, wenn ich einen lachenden Smiley von Tschetan unter einem Beitrag sehe, weiß ich, dass die Person genau den richtigen Punkt gegen die Putinpropagandisten erwischt hat.


----------



## Optiki (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Moral von den Soldaten ist jetzt schon schlecht. Ich glaube besonders viele wird Putin nicht mehr mobilisieren können.


Ich weiß nicht, ob sie nicht doch erstmal einige Leute finden, welche an den Sieg glauben und dann an der Front die Krise kriegen, wenn ihre Kameraden von der Artillerie zerfetzt werden. So geht es nämlich gerade beiden Seiten, nur dass die Ukrainer für ihre Freiheit kämpfen und die Russen für viele verschiedene unpersönlichen Gründe, die man auch mit einer harten Grenze hätte lösen können.

Wo ist eigentlich dein Hinweis, zur ersten größeren Evakuierung aus dem Stahlwerk, darauf warte ich schon seit 4 Stunden oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob sie nicht doch erstmal einige Leute finden, welche an den Sieg glauben und dann an der Front die Krise kriegen, wenn ihre Kameraden von der Artillerie zerfetzt werden. So geht es nämlich gerade beiden Seiten, nur dass die Ukrainer für ihre Freiheit kämpfen und die Russen für viele verschiedene unpersönlichen Gründe, die man auch mit einer harten Grenze hätte lösen können.


Die russischen Soldaten werden selber merken, dass sie für eine sinnlose Sache in den Krieg geschickt werden. Die Ukrainer dagegen haben eine ganz andere Motivation. Sie *müssen* ihr Land verteidigen.

Und sollte Putin  der Nato den Krieg erklären und wirklich Nato Territorium angreifen, ist das sein eigener Untergang.


Optiki schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich dein Hinweis, zur ersten größeren Evakuierung aus dem Stahlwerk, darauf warte ich schon seit 4 Stunden oder hab ich den übersehen?


Meinst du so einen: Stahlwerk in Mariupol: Evakuierungsaktion für Zivilisten läuft ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und sollte Putin der Nato den Krieg erklären und wirklich Nato Territorium angreifen, ist das sein eigener Untergang.


Dann wäre das der Untergang von halb Europa incl. dem stark bevölkerten Teil Russlands, denn Russland wird dann seine Atomwaffen einsetzen und die NATO auch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

morgen früh um 8 Uhr (Ortszeit) soll es weitergehen. hoffen wir das beste.

auch aus dem Artikel:



> Den Ukrainern gelang es [...] nach eigener Darstellung, das Quartier des russischen Armeestabs in der Stadt Isjum anzugreifen, dabei seien mehrere Menschen getötet worden. Darunter seien ranghohe Offiziere, berichtete ein Berater des ukrainischen Innenministers. Die 50.000-Einwohner-Stadt Isjum liegt im Osten der Ukraine. Nach ukrainischen Angaben hält sich dort auch der russische Generalstabschef Waleri Gerassimow auf, um die Offensive im Donbass zu befehligen.



Dazu muss man wohl sagen: *"hielt"* sich dort auf:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520809703403569159

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(alle 9 Tweets lesen...)
Gerasimov ist immerhin Chef des Generalstabs der russischen Streitkräfte - der oberste Militärbefehlshaber der Russen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Dazu muss man wohl sagen: *"hielt"* sich dort auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre ein sehr harter Schlag für die Russen.

Aber das Kommando über die Operation in der Ukraine wurde doch meines Wissens zu letzt diesen Typen übertragen:

Der "Schlächter von Syrien" soll den Sieg bringen

Also Alexander Dwornikow.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

Tja, nichts genaues weiss man nicht. Scheinbar hatte der Typ aber noch Glück gehabt.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520840585715896320

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Mai 2022)

So und zur Nacht gibts noch was zu Lesen - über 40 Tweets zu den Kosten, die die Russen so in etwa zu stemmen haben:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520463608135749634

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wird auch berichtet, dass die Russen Stand heute 11% ihrer gesamten Ka-52-Flotte verlustig gegangen sind, andere gehen davon aus, dass es durchaus auch 15 - 20% sein könnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Twitter und Reddit kann man inline lesen, das stört zumindest mich nicht sonderlich. YT wechselt das Medium, DAS Nerv dann.



Sofern der exakte Timestamp angegeben wurde, kann man auch ein paar Sekunden YT inline schauen, WENN man Inhalte von Datenkraken automatisch nachlädt. Wenn nicht, sieht man aber auch nichs von Twitter, sondern nur was hier gepostet wurde. Und irgendwie kann man von Leuten, die hier diskutieren wollen, doch wohl ein paar Sätze erwarten, über was sie hier diskutieren wollen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe gestern ein Interview gelesen, da wurde darüber spekuliert, dass der 9.5. nicht das Ziel sondern der Tag der Kriegserklärung an den Westen werden könnte...



Es gibt keine Anzeichen dafür, dass Russland einen Krieg gegen weitere Staaten vorbereitet (Moldau somit teilweise ausgenommen, da müssen sie nichts vorbereiten) und Russland hat schlicht nicht die Waffen, um etwas gegen "den Westen" auszurichten. Sie werden ja nichtmal mit der Ukraine fertig. Wenn dann könnten sie also maximal letzterer formell den Krieg erklären und die "Sonderaktion" beenden.




AchtBit schrieb:


> 2015  hat China einen multimillarden Deal mit Russland geschlossen.



Link/Details?



> Das AKW  ist danach, so oder so,nur noch Schrott. ich mein nur den Sicherheitsbehälter,



Ich sperche ebenfalls von den Sicherheitsanforderungen an das Containment. Und die lauten: Einschlag eines Flugzeugs von 20 t bei 750 km/h aushalten = eine abstürzende Phantom. Wie man unschwer an den rund 5 m Zerstörungsradius eines solchen Absturzes im Vergleich zu den rund 5 km Zerstörungsradius einer Atomwaffe sehen kann, ist das praktisch nichts.



> Notabschaltung, Abkapselung von Elemente nund Nofallkühlung.



"Abkapselung von Elemente"???



> Les mal die europäischen Sicherheitsrichtlinien für AKWs. ... Kapitel  'Sicherheitebene 4 a-d* zu gegen checken.  Für das komplette PDF ist man ein Monat beschäftigt.




Kapitel 4 ist zumindest in der mir vorliegenden Fassung nicht alphabetisch, sondern mit Unterziffern gegliedert.



> Definitv nicht korrekt.



Wenn man jemandem so etwas an den Kopf schmeißt, sollte danach eine widersprechende und keine bestätigende Arugmentation folgen. 



> Sobald die Waffe scharf ist, wäre ein Absturz brandgefährlich. Die Möglichkeit, dass beide Massen  mit aussreichend kinetischer Energie zusammentreffen könnten und reagiern,  ist gegeben, wenn auch gering.



Zumindest bei Implosionswaffen von Nationen, die größeren Sprengkraftbedarf durch Fusionswaffen decken besteht diese Gefahr nicht einmal theoretisch, geboosterte Fissionwaffen baut meines Wissens nach auch niemand in bedenklicher Größe. Aus Gewichtsgründen wird die Menge Spaltmaterial klein gehalten und reicht ohne kontrollierte Komprimierung (bzw. bei geboosterten Waffen ohne Tritium/Deuterium) nicht aus, um eine nukleare Explosion zu verursachen. Da kannst man das Ding auf den Boden schmeißen, wie man will - auch scharf gemachte Nuklearwaffen sind weit unterkritisch.

(Die von dir beschriebenen beweglichen Kerne wurden übrigens meines Wissens -naturgemäß eingeschränkt- nach seit den 50er Jahren nicht mehr als Sicherheitsmechanismus eingesetzt, da sie sich mit modereneren Waffendesigns praktisch nicht umsetzen lassen.)




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schwarze Sonne und Wolfangel habe ich da bisher noch nicht gesehen.
> Sind die nicht verboten?



Nicht allgemein, deswegen nutzen Nazis ja so gerne. Man versucht zwar, gegen die Nutzung als Symbol verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen dagegen vorzugehen, wo sie entsprechend benutzt werden, aber insbesondere die Wolfsangel ist viel zu alt und viel zu verbreitet, als das man sie außerhalb dieses Kontextes allgemein verbieten könnte. Mal ein erstbestes Wappen als Beispiel:








						Wolfach – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				








Tekkla schrieb:


> ES GIBT KEINE SPRACHVERBOTE! Nur die Russen verboten dereinst das Ukrainisch.
> 
> So langsam nervst du echt ab. Du erzählst hier den gleichen Schrott aus der putinschen Echokammer immer und immer wieder. Entweder schaffst du es dich mit dem Topic, seinen Inhalten und auch Quellenbelegen mal auseinander zu setzen, oder aber du scheidest als würdiger Diskussionspartner schlicht aus.



An der Stelle mal ein kleines Zitat



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> ...
> ausschließlich eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread getätigt wurde.



Spam und Leute die ihn verbreiten einfach melden zwecks Entsorgung. Über konkrete Links, die die Wiederholung nachweisen, sind Mods für gewöhnlich dankbar.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

> 02:26 Uhr
> Kiew: Spion in ukrainischem Generalstab entlarvt​
> Die ukrainischen Sicherheitsbehörden haben nach eigener Darstellung einen Ring russischer Agenten ausgehoben. Einer der Spione habe sogar im ukrainischen Generalstab gearbeitet, sagte Olexij Arestowytsch, Berater des ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj, nach Angaben der Agentur Ukrinform.
> 
> Über die genaue Zahl der Mitglieder des Spionage-Rings machte er keine Angaben. Arestowytsch nannte jedoch eines ihrer angeblichen Ziele. "Diese Genossen sollten ein Passagierflugzeug über Russland oder Belarus abschießen und anschließend die Ukraine dafür verantwortlich machen", sagte er. Für diese Aktion sollten demnach Flugabwehrraketen aus ukrainischen Beständen eingesetzt werden.


Krass wenn das so stimmt.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass wenn das so stimmt.


Was meinst du, woher die Ukrainer ihre Informationen teils herbekommen? Die, und die NATO Länder, haben ihre Maulwürfe in der russischen Armee sowie dem Regierungsapparat sitzen.


----------



## AchtBit (2. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sperche ebenfalls von den Sicherheitsanforderungen an das Containment. Und die lauten: Einschlag eines Flugzeugs von 20 t bei 750 km/h aushalten = eine abstürzende Phantom. Wie man unschwer an den rund 5 m Zerstörungsradius eines solchen Absturzes im Vergleich zu den rund 5 km Zerstörungsradius einer Atomwaffe sehen kann, ist das praktisch nichts.


Nicht Kapitel 4. Ich meine die Kapitel, welche "Sicherheitsstufe 4" erklären.  Zugeordnet sind noch mehrere, alphabetisch  a -  ??,  genau spezifizierte Ereignisse.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Abkapselung von Elemente"???


Jup. genau weis ich nicht mehr aber soviel, dass S4 eine Isolierung  bestimmter 'Steuer oder Brenn- Elemente im Reaktor'. Den Part hab ich nur grob übergeflogen. Ich bin fast sicher, es waren Maßnahmen, die auf ein S4a Ereignis folgen. Mein Interresse bezog sich auf die Grundsatzregeln der Sicherheitsstufe 4.  Der Aufbau ist einem staatlichem Gesetz Buch nicht unähnlich, wenn man die juristischen Begriffe gegen pysikalische und elektrotechnische Begriffe tauscht.  Die Details sind nur noch, bisher bekannte Umstände und Ereignisse und welche Vorgehensweise o. Maßnamen zutreffend dafür sind. Noch mehr im Detail, wirds spekulativ was, bisher unbekannt, auftreten könnte.  Zum Lesen ist das nicht geeignet. Das dient zum Beziehen referenzierter Informationen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Implosionswaffen von Nationen, die größeren Sprengkraftbedarf durch Fusionswaffen decken besteht diese Gefahr nicht einmal theoretisch, geboosterte Fissionwaffen baut meines Wissens nach auch niemand in bedenklicher Größe. Aus Gewichtsgründen wird die Menge Spaltmaterial klein gehalten und reicht ohne kontrollierte Komprimierung (bzw. bei geboosterten Waffen ohne Tritium/Deuterium) nicht aus, um eine nukleare Explosion zu verursachen. Da kannst man das Ding auf den Boden schmeißen, wie man will - auch scharf gemachte Nuklearwaffen sind weit unterkritisch.
> 
> (Die von dir beschriebenen beweglichen Kerne wurden übrigens meines Wissens -naturgemäß eingeschränkt- nach seit den 50er Jahren nicht mehr als Sicherheitsmechanismus eingesetzt, da sie sich mit modereneren Waffendesigns praktisch nicht umsetzen lassen.)



Die H-Bombe benötigt  zum Einleiten der Fusion, die Energie einer kleine Kernspaltungbombe.  Fusions  Bomben könnte man am Zünder, sichern u. scharf machen.  Eine Verkleinerung des Spaltmaterials, ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Die benötigte Menge an Energie steht doch im Verhältnis zu den Kernüberwindungskräften des Fusionselements.  Gabs in den den letzten 20 Jahren neue Erkenntnisse, bezüglich Anreicherung und Spaltmaterial
Mein Wissen drüber ist aber auch schon  sehr betagt.
Die Systeme für Sicherheit, werden immer besser bzw. sicherer gemacht.  Mein Wissen, bezüglich  Kernphysik, liegt sogar noch weiter zurück.  Tschernobyl - und wie das Unmögliche möglich ist.  Das hat Einstein noch gefehlt,  damit hätter er seine Theorie  "von der umgekehrten  Kausalität" beweisen können.

Das Thema ist Off Topic und führt noch vom 100ten zum 1000ten.  Und die Naturwissenschaftsebene ist mir zuviel Arbeit.  Man muss nicht alles Neue Wissen .


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Link/Details?


auf die Schnelle









						China kauft Kampfjets und U-Boote aus Russland
					

Es ist der größte Waffendeal zwischen China und Russland seit zehn Jahren: Peking kauft zwei Dutzend Kampfflugzeuge sowie vier U-Boote von Moskau. Weitere Aufrüstung mit russischer Technologie ist geplant.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was meinst du, woher die Ukrainer ihre Informationen teils herbekommen? Die, und die NATO Länder, haben ihre Maulwürfe in der russischen Armee sowie dem Regierungsapparat sitzen.


Der Einsatz von Spionen und Maulwürfen ist für mich wenig überraschend.
Das hier finde ich krass:



> Arestowytsch nannte jedoch eines ihrer angeblichen Ziele. "Diese Genossen sollten ein Passagierflugzeug über Russland oder Belarus abschießen und anschließend die Ukraine dafür verantwortlich machen", sagte er. Für diese Aktion sollten demnach Flugabwehrraketen aus ukrainischen Beständen eingesetzt werden.



Es wurde ja schon mal eine Passagiermaschine von russischen Separatisten über der Ostukraine abgeschossen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Nochmal kurz zu den Atommeilern und deren Widerstandsfähigkeit zurück.

Mein damaliger Mentor als Jungbauleiter war verantwortlicher Oberbauleiter von AKW Phillipsburg I und II.
Die Reaktorhülle dort war mit ca. Planungsbeginn 1970 (so genau weiss ich das nicht) lt. seiner Aussage auf einen möglichen  Absturz der damals neuen Boing B 737 A ausgelegt.
Die Hüllberechnungen hätten aber Annahmen wie halbvolle Treibstofftanks und bestimmte Geschwindigkeit (meine, es wären 600 km/h gewesen) beinhaltet.
Ich erinnere mich deshalb relativ genau daran, weil wir schon damals in den 1990ger über Szenarien diskutierten.
Er war auch der Auffassung, dass die Hülle nur wenig Widerstandskraft gegen größere Bomben gehabt hätte.
Die Statik wäre vielmehr primär gegen einen internen Katastrophenfall ausgelegt gewesen und seiner Meinung nach wäre ein Szenario wie Tschernobyl mit abgesprengtem Reaktordach nach Kernschmelze kaum wahrscheinlich gewesen.
Die deutschen Meiler hätten im Gegensatz zu Reaktoren russischer als aus US-Bauart deutlich höheren mechanischen Schutz gehabt. Im Wesentlichen wurde als Grundlage für hiesige Berechnungen französische Meilerkonzepte verwendet.


----------



## Optiki (2. Mai 2022)

Erste deutsche Fahrzeuge sind an der Front eingetroffen* :

_*gehört angeblich einem Sammler und wird nicht an die Front geschickt_


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Bin mal gespannt, wie weit der Kübel fährt...

Aber ernsthaft, warum werden denn nicht zu zigtausend die üblichen asymmetrischen Krieg-Pickups wie Hillux, Ram oder F150 geliefert?
Die üblichen 12,7 mm oder Mörser/Leichtgeschütze drauf und die Teile fahren um die russischen Panzer Kreise, selbst im Gelände. Für ne hit-and-run Geschichte sind die Ideal.
Wie gerade entdeckt wird (Achtung)  z. B. für den Dodge Ram ein M66 Gatling Geschütz auf dem US-Markt angeboten^^
Keine 25.000 $...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (2. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie weit der Kübel fährt...


Das war ja nur ein Spaß, die Soldaten sind relative bekannte Gesichter aus Belarus und haben wohl nur aus Spaß ein Foto mit dem Kübel gemacht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, warum werden denn nicht zu zigtausend die üblichen asymmetrischen Krieg-Pickups wie Hillux, Ram oder F150 geliefert?
> Die üblichen 12,7 mm oder Mörser/Leichtgeschütze drauf und die Teile fahren um die russischen Panzer Kreise, selbst im Gelände. Für ne hit-and-run Geschichte sind die Ideal.


Pickups und SUVs werden teilweise von freiwilligen Organisationen aus Europa beschafft und sogar GM hat Fahrzeuge gespendet, hauptsächlich riesige SUVs. Ich stelle mir dann aber die Frage, wie sinnvoll sind diese Fahrzeug, weil hauptsächlich werden die den Transport von Gütern oder Menschen weit hinter der Frontlinie verwendet. Da funktioniert eigentlich auch jeder Kombi, Hundefänger oder Transporter.

Zusätzlich liefern die verschiedensten Nation gepanzert Fahrzeuge. Die  müssen aber halt erstmal an der ukrainischen Grenze ankommen und dann durch das ganze Land gefahren werden.

Ich habe jetzt nicht die Zeit, die ganzen Bilder und Videos bei Twitter rauszusuchen, deswegen einfach so. Zuletzt hat man Buschmaster aus Australien gesehen, welche mit einem Granatwerfer und einem amerikanischen Maschinengewehr ausgestattet wurden, diese werden wohl bald an der Front sein. Aktuell werden auch verschieden Humvee Arten lackiert für den Einsatz. Quelle Humvees Quelle Buschmaster

Die Ukrainer sind schon erfinderisch beim Anbau von Waffen an Fahrzeuge. Die haben zum Beispiel, mehre Golfbuggies mit einem Stugna System oben auf dem Dach. Quelle buggies

Oder hier ein Fahrzeug mit Raketensystem montiert:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520779425834487809

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Sagen wir es mal so, UNSER Dodge Ram fährt durch alles, 1 m Schnee, 1,2 m Wasser, Berg Hoch, Berg runter, Matsch egal, schleppt im Winter möchtegern SUVs wie X5 oder Q8 von Touris aus Schneewehen heraus und kann 1 to zuladen. Übern gepflügten Acker kann man mit dem Teil mit über 100 km/h fahren (selbst probiert).
Die Viecher sind im Verhältnis spotbillig im Kauf, fressen alles an Sprit (außer Diesel) und im Gelände dem Humvee fast  ebenbürtig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## behemoth85 (2. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Moral von den Soldaten ist jetzt schon schlecht. Ich glaube besonders viele wird Putin nicht mehr mobilisieren können.


Der zieht eher ein was er will. Soldaten haben die im Ernstfall genug.


----------



## sonny1606 (2. Mai 2022)

Grundsätzlich ist natürlich jede A


Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn? Hat das mal einer ausprobiert?


Ich würde eher sagen, wenn die von einer Nuklearwaffe getroffen werden ist eh alles in Arsch. Vielleicht werden die Brennstäbe etc. sofort mit verdampft es es zu keiner weiteren Kettenreaktion kommt sondern die Radioaktiven Stoffe einfach in die Atmosphäre geblasen werden. Also der Atomare Niederschlag erheblich größer ist als nur durch die Bombe. 
Also egal wie, wenn die Bomben fliegen ist alles im Arsch. Da müssen wir uns über nix mehr Gedanken machen. Wir sind dann einfach alle Tod. Die Menschheit hört dann einfach auf zu existieren. Vielleicht überleben ein paar in Neuseeland oder so.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Denke auch, es ist recht irrelevant, ob nun eine Nuklearwaffe zusätzlich einen Atommeiler trifft oder nicht.
Definitiv hält ein Meiler einem direkten Treffer nicht stand.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass wenn das so stimmt.


Wenn es ein höherer Offizier war ja, sonst zu erwarten.


Optiki schrieb:


> Erste deutsche Fahrzeuge sind an der Front eingetroffen* :


Noch nicht den Smart mit nem Z gesehen?


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Ach so, wer sich mal für die Auswirkungen einer Nuklearwaffe interessiert, hier kann man es simulieren lassen:








						NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein
					

NUKEMAP is a mapping mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.




					nuclearsecrecy.com
				




Für Berlin mit einer relativ kleinen 100 kt Bombe siehts dann so aus, 166 k Tote, 600 k Verletzte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



München mit einer SS-25 Topol (800kt), 0,5 Mio. Tote und ebenso 600 k Verletzte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur damit mal die Dimension des Themas klar ist...


----------



## Sparanus (2. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für Berlin mit einer relativ kleinen 100 kt Bombe siehts dann so aus, 166 k Tote, 600 k Verletzte:


Das ist nicht klein, das ist das fünffache von Fat Man


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht klein, das ist das fünffache von Fat Man


Nennt sich im Auswahlmenue Standardwaffe bei dem Amis und GB...
Du kannst ja mal die Zar (auch im Pulldownmenue verfügbar) zünden...


----------



## Optiki (2. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch nicht den Smart mit nem Z gesehen?


Ich habe einen Haufen von Fahrzeugen mit Z gesehen, auch viele deutsche Fabrikate, welche aus den besetzten Gebieten geklaut wurden, aber das ist doch etwas Anderes. 

hier noch ein älteres Stück:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1512097771448381440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Mai 2022)

Da frage ich mich echt, wer denn hier der wirkliche Nazi in dieser widerlichen Posse ist, die Russland da abzieht.









						Scharfe Kritik aus Israel: Lawrow empört erneut mit Nazi-Vergleich
					

Um Russlands Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine zu rechtfertigen, hat Außenminister Lawrow erneut Vergleiche zum Nationalsozialismus gezogen. Israels Regierung reagierte empört und sprach von einer "unverzeihlichen, skandalösen Äußerung".




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## LDNV (2. Mai 2022)

Putin-Kritik aus der Militär-Elite? „Silowiki“ fordern angeblich neue Eskalations-Stufe in der Ukraine
					

Die russische Militärelite soll eine Ausweitung des Krieges in der Ukraine fordern. Russland sei zu zurückhaltend in der Ukraine vorgegangen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2022)

Russen-Milliardär nennt Krieg „sinnlos“ - jetzt muss er Bank zum Spottpreis verkaufen
					

Fazit-Kasten - Das Wichtigste




					www.focus.de
				




der nimmst sich nun leibwächter, weil er um sein leben bangt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, wer sich mal für die Auswirkungen einer Nuklearwaffe interessiert, hier kann man es simulieren lassen:



Oder russisches Fernsehen schauen.








						Russisches TV simuliert Atomschlag auf Großbritannien
					

Im Kampf um die öffentliche Wahrnehmung verschärft Russland seinen Ton: Propagandist Kisseljow droht im Staatsfernsehen Großbritannien unverhohlen mit einem nuklearen Angriff der Unterwasserdrohne "Poseidon", die eine riesige, radioaktive Tsunamiwelle auslösen würde.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2022)

+++ 18:27 Tote bei Brand in russischer "Schießpulverfabrik Perm" +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				






> +++ 18:27 Tote bei Brand in russischer "Schießpulverfabrik Perm" +++



explodiert und brennt und geht da mittlerweile ständig etwas schief bei den russischen energie- und rüstungsunternehmen? oder wird jetzt nur mehr darüber berichtet und bei denen läuft da ohnehin schon immer ständig etwas verkehrt?

ansonsten wäre das ja schon mittlerweile ein aussagekräftiges zeugnis für erfolgreiche cyberattacken und spione/verräter/saboteure?


----------



## sonny1606 (2. Mai 2022)

Die große Frage ist: was will Putin alles. Solche Handlungen folgen einem lang vorbereiteten Plan. Er ist nicht dumm und will "nur" die Ukraine für den Preis sich mit der ganzen westlichen Welt auf Jahrzehnte zu überwerfen. So viel ist die Ukraine sich nicht wert.  Der will mehr. Die Frage ist wie viel mehr? Und wie weit geht er, welches sind seime Grenzen/no go's. Eines haben solche Pläne leider nie: Plan B/ Exit-Strategie.
Und das macht es schwierig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist: was will Putin alles. Solche Handlungen folgen einem lang vorbereiteten Plan. Er ist nicht dumm und will "nur" die Ukraine für den Preis sich mit der ganzen westlichen Welt auf Jahrzehnte zu überwerfen. So viel ist die Ukraine sich nicht wert.  Der will mehr. Die Frage ist wie viel mehr? Und wie weit geht er, welches sind seime Grenzen/no go's. Eines haben solche Pläne leider nie: Plan B/ Exit-Strategie.
> Und das macht es schwierig.


das ist halt grundsätzlich alles spekulativ.

könnte ebenso sein, dass er "nur" die ukraine (inkl.  belarus) wollte. vielleicht war er tatsächlich der meinung, dass das innerhalb weniger tage möglich wäre. vielleicht ist er seinem geheimdienst aufgesessen, ebenso seinen militärischen beratern usw.. war dementsprechend der meinung, dass "der westen" gespalten wäre und sich eh nie gemeinsam gegen ihn auflehnen würde.

jetzt sieht er vielleicht (hoffentlich) langsam die realität. dafür spricht im endeffekt, dass russland sich mittlerweile auf die separatistengebiete und auf den süden konzentriert.

hätte er selbst etwas von einem nuklear geführten krieg? nein. hätten seine engsten verbündeten, die berater, die oligarchen irgendetwas davon? nein. freuen die sich, wenn sie das viele geld angehäuft hätten nur um dann in einem "atomblitz" zu sterben? nein.
ich glaube nicht daran, dass er das machen wird und selbst wenn er es vorhätte, dann würde er intern aufgehalten werden. 

und grundsätzlich: plan? langangelegt? die russen versagen gerade komplett (was den ukrainischen opfern leider auch nciht hilft.  ).


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2022)

Eine richtige Exit-Strategie kann es gar nicht mehr geben.
Weil der Schaden den er angerichtet hat sehr groß ist. Eigentlich irreversibel.
Er kann aber noch weiteren größeren Schaden vermeiden. Also Schadensbegrenzung.
Das liegt jetzt ganz alleine an ihm.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Mai 2022)

Putler muss wohl (demnächst) erstmal unters Messer:









						Wladimir Putin ersetzt?: Gerüchte um OP und Rücktritt! Übernimmt ER bald das Präsidentenamt?
					

Über Wladimir Putins Gesundheit wurde bereits mehrfach spekuliert. Nun tauchten neue Gerüchte über eine mögliche Krebsoperation auf. Er soll bald operiert werden. Für einen Ersatz ist angeblich im Kreml schon gesorgt. Wird ER Putins Nachfolger?



					www.news.de
				




Anderswo war auch zu lesen, er wäre alternativen Heilmethoden nicht abgeneigt - soll er mal machen, da hats ja schon so einige Deppen erwischt.


----------



## Optiki (2. Mai 2022)

Wie groß die Ziele waren, ist natürlich nur schwer zu sagen. Eine angebliche Geheimdienstquelle behauptet auch, das Polen als sehr großes Feindbild angesehen wird, weil es eine so gute Entwicklung hingelegt hat und auch ein sehr starkes Militär hat. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie wirklich glauben, sich mit der Nato anlegen zu können. Da klingt das mit Ukraine, Transnistrien und Moldawien machbarer und deutlich sinnvoller. Jetzt wird das ganze halt etwas umgewandelt und es soll nicht mehr die ganze Ukraine fallen, sondern nur eine Landbrücke. Odessa ist ja weiterhin ein regelmäßiges Ziel von Angriffen und Snakeisland wollen sie auch weiterhin einnehmen, heute haben sie da erstmal paar auf den Deckel von der TB-2 bekommen.

Hier dazu ein Artikel, welcher auf die mögliche Taktik der Russen eingeht: 








						What’s Putin’s Next Move? Look to Syria
					

Russia has learned some dangerous lessons from the West’s inaction in the past. Here’s how to avoid a grimmer tragedy in Ukraine.




					www.politico.com
				




Wobei ich mich frage, woher sie willige Kämpfer holen wollen und vor allem wer die ausbilden soll, wenn sie gleichzeitig ihre eigenen Einheiten in Ukraine verheizen und bald komplett Mobilisieren wollen.
Mit starken Luftangriffe rechne ich aber schon die ganze Zeit, aber aktuell sieht man immer nur Bilder von Flügen über besetzen Gebieten oder Raketenangriffe aus der Ferne. Wenn sie doch mal über den Ukrainern fliegen, verlieren sie regelmäßig Luftfahrzeuge.

Das mit der Hinhaltetaktik und das der Westen das Interesse verliert, kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Die Ukrainer müssen  einfach dran bleiben und nicht auf die Kompromisse der Russen hören, die lügen sowieso bei allem. Die Shitshow zieht doch Lawrow schon seit Jahren ab.



Jahtari schrieb:


> Anderswo war auch zu lesen, er wäre alternativen Heilmethoden nicht abgeneigt - soll er mal machen, da hats ja schon so einige Deppen erwischt.



Dann kommt der nächste Führer an die Macht, vlt erstmal nur einer zum Übergang und dann kommt der Nachfolger, welcher von Putin ausgewählt wurde. Das Gesicht von Putin wird dann überall rauf gedruckt und tausenden von Denkmälern für ihn gebaut. Der Krieg wird dann in seinem Namen weitergeführt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Nicht Kapitel 4. Ich meine die Kapitel, welche "Sicherheitsstufe 4" erklären.  Zugeordnet sind noch mehrere, alphabetisch  a -  ??,  genau spezifizierte Ereignisse.



Verlink mal bitte das Dokument auf, dass du dich beziehst, wenn du schon die Passagen nicht direkt anlieferst. In den mir vorliegenden, von der Bundesregierung bezogenen gut 200 Seiten "Sicherheitskriterien für Kernkraftwerke" findet nicht einmal die Suche das Wort "Sicherheitsstufe" und es gibt im Einhaltsverzeichnis sowie beim schnellen Querlesen keinen einzigen Abschnitt, der alphabetisch gegliedert ist.



> Die H-Bombe benötigt  zum Einleiten der Fusion, die Energie einer kleine Kernspaltungbombe.  Fusions  Bomben könnte man am Zünder, sichern u. scharf machen.  Eine Verkleinerung des Spaltmaterials, ist meines Wissens nicht möglich. Die benötigte Menge an Energie steht doch im Verhältnis zu den Kernüberwindungskräften des Fusionselements.



Die größe der Fissions-Primer ist relativ unabhängig von der Größe des Fusionselement. Schon eine kleinstmögliche Fissionsbombe reicht im Prinzip als Zünder aus und im Laufe der Jahrzehnte konnte diese Menge durch bessere Neutronenumhüllungen verkleinert werden. Konkrete Informationen darüber sind natürlich sehr knapp und noch knapper sind Informationen über ihr Alter, aber z.B. für die W54 werden 1,6 kg Plutonium angenommen, was nur rund ein Viertel von Fat Man ist. Dementsprechend präziser muss das Ding komprimiert werden, um überhaupt kritisch zu werden. Das sich überhaupt jemand Gedanken über direkte Unfallschäden an den Pits macht, habe ich noch bei keinem Design diesseits der 60er gehört. Alles Sicherheitssysteme konzentrieren sich darauf, eine unauthorisierte Auslösung aller Zünder zu verhindern, aber da braucht es im Szenario "Unfall" nichts weiter als eine getrennte Stromversorgung. Das ist simpel bewerkstelligkeit, der schwierigere Teil sind Sicherheitsmechanismen, die verhindern, dass jemand so ein Ding absichtlich zündet.



> Das Thema ist Off Topic und führt noch vom 100ten zum 1000ten.  Und die Naturwissenschaftsebene ist mir zuviel Arbeit.  Man muss nicht alles Neue Wissen .



Das Thema "wie empfindlich sind Atomkraftwerke gegenüber Beschuss?" ist leider nicht offtopic im Ukraine-Konflikt  .



> auf die Schnelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx. Vier Su-35 sind praktisch gar nichts gemessen an der Größe der chinesischen Luftwaffe, da hing wenn dann wohl ein Technologietransfer hinten dran. Die U-Boote zur Hälfte im eigenen Land bauen zu lassen dürfte in eine ähnliche Richtung schlagen. Verglichen mit dem Gesamtbudget der Chinesen ist das jedenfalls kein riesiger Deal und "erster seit 10 Jahren" überhaupt bestätigt ja ungefähr meinen Eindruck, dass China kaum noch kauft, sondern selber fertigt. Auch deine Formulierung "größter Abnehmer" dürfte nicht ganz passen (es sei denn, die U-Boote hatten exorbitante Preise), wenn man z.B. die regelmäßigen indischen Flugzeugkäufe gegenüberstellt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie weit der Kübel fährt...
> 
> Aber ernsthaft, warum werden denn nicht zu zigtausend die üblichen asymmetrischen Krieg-Pickups wie Hillux, Ram oder F150 geliefert?
> Die üblichen 12,7 mm oder Mörser/Leichtgeschütze drauf und die Teile fahren um die russischen Panzer Kreise, selbst im Gelände. Für ne hit-and-run Geschichte sind die Ideal.



Auf hartem Wüstenboden vielleicht und gegen Feinde ohne militärische Ausbildung und professionelle Aufklärung sowie vor allem ohne Panzerung. Aber im urkainischen Frühjahrsmatsch wirds schon knapp, durch Sträucher geschweige denn Bäume kommen sie prinzipiell nie durch und vor allem ist dem russischen Panzer ziemlich egal, wenn du mit 12,7 mm Kreise um ihn fährst. Und seinem Kollegen auch, dank größerem Abstand kann der deinen Bewegungen sogar mit dem koaxialen Folgen. Und bei dir geht das durch.




sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist: was will Putin alles. Solche Handlungen folgen einem lang vorbereiteten Plan. Er ist nicht dumm und will "nur" die Ukraine für den Preis sich mit der ganzen westlichen Welt auf Jahrzehnte zu überwerfen. So viel ist die Ukraine sich nicht wert.  Der will mehr. Die Frage ist wie viel mehr? Und wie weit geht er, welches sind seime Grenzen/no go's. Eines haben solche Pläne leider nie: Plan B/ Exit-Strategie.
> Und das macht es schwierig.



Seine offizielle Forderung war ein Rückzug sämtlicher NATO-Truppen auf die Gebiete von vor 1991, dass heißt hinter die Oder. Zusätzlich eine komplette Demilitarisierung der Ukraine. Nicht offiziell aber als gesichert gilt, dass er zusätzlich die direkte Kontrolle über den Donbass und eine Marionettenregierung in der Rest-Ukraine will, erwartet wurde die Eingliederung Weißrusslands. Weitere Systemwechsel im Baltikum wären zumindest naheliegend.

Aber: Es darf bezweifelt werden, dass im Moment noch irgendwas nach Putins Plan läuft.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

> 01:17 Uhr
> USA: Russland plant in Ost-Ukraine Annexionen​
> Russland plant nach Einschätzung der USA noch im Mai eine Annexion großer Teile des Ostens der Ukraine und eine Anerkennung der südukrainischen Stadt Cherson als unabhängige Republik. Das von den USA erwartete Vorgehen entstamme "direkt dem Taktikhandbuch des Kremls", sagte Michael Carpenter, der US-Botschafter bei der Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa (OSZE). Die USA und ihre Verbündeten würden solche Schritte aber nicht anerkennen, erklärte er.
> 
> Die USA und andere hätten Informationen, wonach Moskau "Scheinreferenden" in den sogenannten Volksrepubliken Donezk und Luhansk plane, mit denen die Territorien an Russland angegliedert würden. Es gebe zudem Hinweise, dass Russland in Cherson eine Abstimmung über eine Unabhängigkeit organisieren werde. Mit solchen Referenden versuche der Kreml möglicherweise, seinem Vorgehen einen demokratischen Anstrich zu geben, sagte Carpenter.


und



> 01:17 Uhr
> "Ärzte ohne Grenzen": "Totale Katastrophe" in Mariupol​
> Die humanitäre Lage in der umkämpften ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol ist nach Einschätzung der Hilfsorganisation "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" desaströs. "Nach dem, was wir bisher an Informationen haben, lässt sich klar sagen: Es ist die totale Katastrophe", sagte die Notfallkoordinatorin für die Ukraine, Anja Wolz, den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe.
> 
> Nach ihren Einschätzungen wird das tatsächliche Ausmaß an menschlichem Leid in der belagerten Metropole erst in Zukunft vollständig sichtbar werden. "Wir machen uns glaube ich keine Vorstellung davon, was wir dort noch sehen werden. Butscha, Irpin und Hostomel sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs", sagte Wolz. In den Städten Butscha, Irpin, Borodjanka und Hostomel waren nach dem Abzug russischer Truppen Hunderte Leichen gefunden worden.



Außerdem zögert laut dem Ticker/Artikel Olaf Scholz wohl nach Kiew zu reisen. U.a. wegen der Sache mit Steinmeier.
Friedrich Merz dagegen hat aber schon seine Reise angekündigt.


----------



## Optiki (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> explodiert und brennt und geht da mittlerweile ständig



hier hat schon wieder einer zu viel geraucht, in einem Lagerhaus für Propaganda Material:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521335447166889985

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lagerhaus gehört der Firma, welche seit neustem die Wörter Ukraine und Kyiv aus ihren Schulbüchern streicht.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1517902386169327618

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Lagerhaus gehört der Firma, welche seit neustem die Wörter Ukraine und Kyiv aus ihren Schulbüchern streicht.


Komische Zufälle.


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

Russland kann nach Ansicht des nationalen Sicherheitsrates der Ukraine nur mit der eigenen Kapitulation beenden (was ich nun wiederum für etwas überoptimistisch halte):
Quelle:








						Die Kriegsnacht im Überblick: Ukrainischer Sicherheitsrat: Für Moskau gibt es nur die Kapitulation
					

Aus Sicht des nationalen Sicherheitsrats in Kiew kann Russland den Krieg nicht mit einem Friedensabkommen, sondern nur mit einer Kapitulation beenden. Das Pentagon sieht kaum Fortschritte der russischen Armee in der Ostukraine.




					www.faz.net
				




Zu den Lagerhäusern, Raffinereien und Co., die derzeit in Russland in Flammen aufgehen:
Man munkelt, dass die Ukraine wohl die SS-N-3 als Variante von einem Laster, die *P-5S Pjatjorka / FKR-2:* (S-5 Redut) Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS-N-3_Shaddock
benutzt.
Edit:
Die in einigen Medien genannten ModelleBM-30 Smertsch,  mit einer Reichweite von 130 Kilometer oder  die Boden-Boden-Rakete 9M79 Totschka mit einer Reichweite von gut 100 Kilometern haben nach derzeitiger Trefferlage bis Belogorod und Kursk eine zu geringe Reichweite.
Halte ich somit für eine Fehlmeldung.

Alternativ: 
Die Russen selbst sollen sich da schädigen, um eine Eskalationsstufe höher zu fahren.
Halte ich insofern ein Gerücht, da durchaus relevante Anlagen in die Luft gehen und es nicht mehr all zu viel Luft nach oben in Sachen Eskalation geben kann.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Kanzler im ZDF: Scholz plant keinen Kiew-Besuch
					

Bundeskanzler Scholz will erst nach Kiew reisen, wenn Bundespräsident Steinmeier dort gewesen ist. Das deutete Scholz im ZDF an. Steinmeiers Ausladung im April stehe einem Besuch "im Weg."




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Scholz hatte am Abend gesagt, es müsse "für uns als Demokraten und Demokratinnen" klar sein, "dass wir über diese Sache keinen Zweifel haben. Das kann man nicht machen". Einem Land wie Deutschland, "das so viel finanzielle Hilfe, so viel militärische Hilfe leistet, das gebraucht wird, wenn es um die Sicherheitsgarantieren geht, die für die Ukraine in der Zukunft wichtig sind", könne man nicht sagen, "der Präsident kann aber nicht kommen", sagte Scholz.



absolut richtig!


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Alternativ:
> Die Russen selbst sollen sich da schädigen, um eine Eskalationsstufe höher zu fahren.
> Halte ich insofern ein Gerücht, da durchaus relevante Anlagen in die Luft gehen und es nicht mehr all zu viel Luft nach oben in Sachen Eskalation geben kann.^^


Die ukrainische Regierung behauptet das jedenfalls.



juko888 schrieb:


> absolut richtig!


Ich weiß nicht. Friedrich Merz will hinreisen.
Sieht komisch aus wenn die Opposition Selenskyj besucht aber der Kanzler nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Friedrich Merz will hinreisen.
> Sieht komisch aus wenn die Opposition Selenskyj besucht aber der Kanzler nicht.


merz kann ja machen was er will. er selbst hatte die ausladung steinmeiers seiner zeit noch als affront bezeichnet und nun fährt er dessen ungeachtet selbst hin. finde eher seinen stil nicht gut in dieser sache.

scholz hingegen macht es in meinen augen richtig und mit seiner aussage hat er absolut recht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> scholz hingegen macht es in meinen augen richtig und mit seiner aussage hat er absolut recht.


Ein Spiegel Redakteur beschreibt es mit folgenden Worten:



> Das nennt man dann wohl hartnäckiges Beleidigtsein. Alles verständlich, alles nachvollziehbar. Die Frage ist nur, ob es für den Kanzler so klug ist, die verletzten Gefühle seines Parteifreundes Steinmeier auf Dauer zu einem Leitmotiv der deutschen Ukrainepolitik zu machen.


Quelle: Scholz und Steinmeier, die zwei Beleidigten


Außerdem noch etwas anderes:



> 08:32 Uhr
> Papst-Ersuchen zu Treffen mit Putin ohne Antwort​
> Papst Franziskus hat nach eigenen Angaben um ein Treffen mit dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin in Moskau gebeten, um sich für ein Ende des Krieges einzusetzen. Er habe aber keine Antwort erhalten, sagte das Oberhaupt der römisch-katholischen Kirche der italienischen Zeitung "Corriere Della Sera".
> 
> Der Papst äußerte sich auch zur Rolle des Patriarchen der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche, Kyrill: Dieser könne "nicht Putins Messdiener werden". Kyrill hat Putins Vorgehen in der Ukraine öffentlich unterstützt. Franziskus wiederum kritisierte Russlands Angriff auf die Ukraine und sagte unlängst ein geplantes Treffen mit Kyrill ab.


----------



## Optiki (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> eigenen Kapitulation beenden (was ich nun wiederum für etwas überoptimistisch halte)


Leider ja, aber es wäre wohl die einzige Chance, die ganzen Leute wieder zubekommen, welche von den Russen verschleppt wurden, aktuell gehen Schätzungen der Ukraine von über 1 Millionen Leute aus. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Zu den Lagerhäusern, Raffinereien und Co., die derzeit in Russland in Flammen aufgehen:


Es muss ja unterschieden werden, zwischen Feuern in der Nähe des Kriegsgebiets, welche von der Ukraine auch mit deren Mitteln ausgelöst werden können und welche, die nur über Sabotage erreicht werden können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass die Ukraine wohl die SS-N-3


Wenn wir von den Angriffen auf die Öldepots sprechen, dann habe ich die Vermutung gelesen, dass diese Angriffe mit der TB2 gemacht wurden. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Halte ich somit für eine Fehlmeldung.


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sich lohnt, diese mit einem so hohen Risiko auf die Reichweite zu verschwenden. Da wäre es wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, sie für auf einen Kommandoposten zu schießen, damit sie wieder ein General fangen kann.  Leider ist es aktuell schwer zu sagen, was die Ukraine da macht. Weil es fast täglich in Belgorod knallt und die Russen angeblich jeden Tag dort Drohen vom Himmeln holen. 

Die USA will ja jetzt auch neue Raketensysteme mit höherer Reichweite liefern, jedoch wurden die System mit höchsten Reichweite schon wieder von der Liste gestrichen, da wohl nicht genug verfügbar sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Russen selbst sollen sich da schädigen, um eine Eskalationsstufe höher zu fahren.
> Halte ich insofern ein Gerücht, da durchaus relevante Anlagen in die Luft gehen und es nicht mehr all zu viel Luft nach oben in Sachen Eskalation geben kann.^^


Das stimmt, sie brauchen definitiv keine höhere Stufe mehr. Es könnten jetzt halt Saboteure der Ukraine sein oder viel wahrscheinlicher, einfach Russen, welche gegen das System sind.


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

Das mit der Atombombe auf England ist russische Angstpropaganda pur!









						Russisches TV simuliert Atomschlag auf Großbritannien
					

Im Kampf um die öffentliche Wahrnehmung verschärft Russland seinen Ton: Propagandist Kisseljow droht im Staatsfernsehen Großbritannien unverhohlen mit einem nuklearen Angriff der Unterwasserdrohne "Poseidon", die eine riesige, radioaktive Tsunamiwelle auslösen würde.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Es wird da von einer 100 MT Bombe ausgegangen, welche die Russen 
a) gar nicht im Arsenal haben
b) gar nicht in den Torpedo passt

Die größte, je gezündete Wasserstoffbombe war die sowjetische "Zar" AN-602 mit geschätzten 57 MT Sprengkraft:








						AN602 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Auswirkungen mit 100 MT wären zudem zweifellos heftig, jedoch kann jeder mit den oben verlinkten Atombombensimulator ungefähr austesten, was passiert.
Weder Fallout, Wellenhöhe noch Impacteffekte stimmen.
Kurzum russische Fake-News...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Russen selbst sollen sich da schädigen, um eine Eskalationsstufe höher zu fahren.


Man denke nur an die Beklopptheit den Reichstag anzustecken, um damit dann die Vernichtung der Juden einzuleiten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob es für den Kanzler so klug ist, die verletzten Gefühle seines Parteifreundes Steinmeier auf Dauer zu einem Leitmotiv der deutschen Ukrainepolitik zu machen.


und schon aufgrund dieses satzes kann ich diesen redakteur kein bisschen ernst nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und schon aufgrund dieses satzes kann ich diesen redakteur kein bisschen ernst nehmen.


Ich schon. Und er hat damit Recht.
"Beleidigte Leberwurst" spielen, in so einer ernsten Lage, ist unangebracht.
Es ist peinlich für Deutschland, wenn Merz Selenskyj besucht aber Scholz nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schon. Und er hat damit Recht.
> "Beleidigte Leberwurst" spielen, in so einer ernsten Lage, ist unangebracht.
> Es ist peinlich für Deutschland, wenn Merz Selenskyj besucht aber Scholz nicht.


dann belassen wir es nun auch dabei, da wir in dem fall eh nicht auf einen nenner kommen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schon. Und er hat damit Recht.
> "Beleidigte Leberwurst" spielen, in so einer ernsten Lage, ist unangebracht.
> Es ist peinlich für Deutschland, wenn Merz Selenskyj besucht aber Scholz nicht.


Aber muss jetzt jeder nach Kiew fahren und sich mit Selenskjy ablichten lassen?
Ungenannte Quellen behaupten, dass der Yeti auch schon Kiew gesichtet wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Waffenlieferungen: Bundesregierung will Panzerhaubitzen 2000 an die Ukraine liefern - WELT
					

Sieben Panzerhaubitzen 2000 will die Bundesregierung nach WELT-Informationen an die Ukraine liefern. Die Entscheidung des Kanzleramtes und des Verteidigungsministeriums erfolgte offenbar gegen den Ratschlag führender Militärs der Bundeswehr.




					www.welt.de


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schon. Und er hat damit Recht.
> "Beleidigte Leberwurst" spielen, in so einer ernsten Lage, ist unangebracht.
> Es ist peinlich für Deutschland, wenn Merz Selenskyj besucht aber Scholz nicht.


Das sehe ich auch etwas anders.
Ich bin kein Riesenfreund von Scholz, aber sein vorsichtiger Kurs, damit Deutschland nicht als Kriegspartei auftritt, halte ich für richtig. Er bleibts seinem Amtseid "Schaden von der Bundesrepublik abzuwenden" treu und genau dafür ist er im Amt.
Die Ukraine ist kein demokratischer Musterstaat und ich sehe es mitnichten so, dass dort "unsere" Freiheit verteidigt wird. Genau so wenig, wie sie am Hindukusch verteidigt wurde.
Nein, wir unterstützen freiwillig einen Staat mit einer durchaus demokratischen Verfassung, in dem aber Korruption, Vetterleswirtschaft und Oligarchenmacht an der Tagesordnung ist und nur deshalb, weil ein viel schlimmerer Despot aus dem Nachbarland heraus einen völkerrechtlich zu verurteilenden Angriffskrieg zu Lasten der Ukraine führt.

Wie groß war denn der westliche Aufschrei als Putin in Tschetschenien oder Georgien genau die gleichen landgewinnenden Kriege führte?
Was haben wir denn gegen den russischen Militäreinsatz in Kasachstan gegen die (demokratische/islamistische ) Opposition erst im Januar 2022 gesagt?

Genau nix.
Weil wirtschaftlich uns diese drei Länder irgendwo weit vorbeigehen.

Ukraine ist da anders, Billiglohnland, Rohstofflieferant für den Westen etc., genau wie auch Russland.

Konkret helfen wir unsere wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen zu verteidigen, nicht zwangsweise die Menschen, die für 1 € /h oder weniger Kabelbäume für die deutsche Autoindustrie zusammenbauen oder dafür sorgen, dass wir bis vor wenigen Wochen deutlich unter Welthandelsspreis Sonnenblumenöl bei Aldi erwerben konnten.

Wenn nun unser freiwilliges Engagement (egal wie groß es sein möge) durch Ausladung unseres Bundespräsidenten und durch flegelhaftes verbales Verhalten des ukrainischen Botschafters quittiert wird, dann muss sich eben nicht Herr Scholz, sondern Selenski und Melnyk einnorden.

Das hat nix mit beleidigter Leberwurst zu tun, sondern dem fehlenden Respekt eines kleinen, unbedeutenden  Botschafters eines III. Welt Landes am Rande Russlands gegenüber unserem  Bundespräsidenten und unserem Kanzler.

Das ganz kommt mir so langsam echt idiotisch vor.
Lauter Kriegsrhetoriker und 82 Mio. Experten in der Bundesrepublik, die ganz heiss sind auf Krieg, aber bis vor wenigen Wochen  keine vernünftige Armee aus Kostengründen vorhalten wollen - ja gehts noch?

Einen aktiven Kriegseintritt des Westens wäre ungleich schlimmer und die Meisten,
die laut Krieg schreien, haben genau keinen Plan was dann uns blühen wird.
Jetzt 2 € für den Liter Benzin zu zahlen und überteuertes Pflanzenöl kaufen zu dürfen oder im nächsten Winter die Heizung 2° runterzudrehen ist ein banaler Scheißdreck zu dem, wenn unsere Soldaten zu tausenden sterben würden.

Geostrategisch schiebt im Moment jener Staat, der davon am meisten profitiert, die größte Geld- und Waffenmenge in die Ukraine, die USA. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, kein USA-Bashing, ich würde es als US-Präsident genau gleich machen wollen, würde vermutlich sogar noch mehr reinpumpen.

Aber die Balance zwischen Unterstützung und Denken an das Gemeinwohl hat Scholz besser drauf als die meisten EU-Fürsten und dafür hat er meine Unterstützung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist kein demokratischer Musterstaat und ich sehe es mitnichten so, dass dort "unsere" Freiheit verteidigt wird.


Ich sehe das anders.
Die Ukraine ist natürlich kein demokratischer Musterstaat. Aber immerhin versuchen sie es und lassen es nicht zu, dass irgendwelche Autokraten das Land übernehmen wie in Ungarn oder so.
Von daher verteidigt die Ukraine jetzt ihre Freiheit und ich finde es wichtig, dass wir da schon an deren Seite stehen.
Oder willst du warten, bis Russland alles einkassiert hat und an der Oder steht?


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

Wenn man Putin einfach machen lassen würde, dann gäbe es da noch mehr Kriegsverbrechen und das Land wäre dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Und er würde sich danach das nächste Land schnappen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie groß war denn der westliche Aufschrei als Putin in Tschetschenien oder Georgien genau die gleichen landgewinnenden Kriege führte?


Tschetschenien war damals Teil Russlands und das war international so anerkannt, also ein ganz anderer Fall.
Georgien hat damals zwar nicht das Pulverfass hingestellt hat sich aber dazu verleiten lassen es anzuzünden, in der Wahrnehmung auch ganz anders als die Ukraine ein anerkannter Staat der nun wirklich alles getan hat um zu deeskalieren.
Und ja Aufschreie gab es.


compisucher schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn gegen den russischen Militäreinsatz in Kasachstan gegen die (demokratische/islamistische ) Opposition erst im Januar 2022 gesagt?


"Militäreinsatz", ja die paar Fallis die mehr als Polizei agiert haben als sonstwas. 
Abgesehen davon wollte die Regierung (die ja zwar nicht wirklich demokratisch legitimiert ist) die Russen im Land.

Das alles ist und war nicht richtig, aber es sind doch ganz andere Kaliber als die Ukraine.


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von daher verteidigt die Ukraine jetzt ihre Freiheit und ich finde es wichtig, dass wir da schon an deren Seite stehen.


Tun wir ja, das ist doch unstrittig.
Aber Größenordnung und Umfang hat nicht die Ukraine zu diktieren, sondern wird von der Bundesregierung festgelegt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Oder willst du warten, bis Russland alles einkassiert hat und an der Oder steht?


Das ist nicht das Thema, es geht darum, wie man mit unseren Staatsoberhäuptern aus dem hilfesuchenden Land umgeht. 
Wohlwollen verdient man sich unter anderem auch mit Respekt.
Wohlwollen kann nicht diktiert werden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ja Aufschreie gab es.


Ja, ich höre sie heute noch und denke an die unzähligen Sanktionen, die wir gegenüber Russland ausgesprochen haben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> "Militäreinsatz", ja die paar Fallis die mehr als Polizei agiert haben als sonstwas.
> Abgesehen davon wollte die Regierung (die ja zwar nicht wirklich demokratisch legitimiert ist) die Russen im Land.


Das ist ein komische zweierlei Maß, Maidan verteidigen aber hier wegschauen - Danke auch...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das alles ist und war nicht richtig, aber es sind doch ganz andere Kaliber als die Ukraine.


Na ja, wie viele Tschetschenen sind gestorben? 50-80.000?
Ließ mal genau nach, was Putin gemacht hat und überlege noch mal, wie weit das Land sich selbst als unabhängig betrachtete


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Moskau wirft Israel Nazi-Unterstützung vor
					

Nach der scharfen Kritik Israels wegen des Hitler-Vergleichs von Außenminister Lawrow legt Russland noch einmal nach: Israel unterstütze aktiv das "Neonazi-Regime in Kiew", hieß es aus dem russischen Außenministerium.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




wenn russland keine atomwaffen hätte, ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ließ mal genau nach, was Putin gemacht hat und überlege noch mal, wie weit das Land sich selbst als unabhängig betrachtete


Hab ich und es gibt trotzdem logische Gründe, die nicht heuchlerisch sind, warum uns das nicht so sehr interessiert hat. Immer dieses verweisen auf die eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen wird dem ganzen nicht gerecht!

Die Ukrainer ist näher, wir haben mehr Ukrainer in Deutschland, dadurch auch viele Verwandte in der Ukraine, Arbeitsbeziehungen etc


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer ist näher, wir haben mehr Ukrainer in Deutschland, dadurch auch viele Verwandte in der Ukraine, Arbeitsbeziehungen etc


Leben mehr Kurden bei uns oder mehr Ukrainer?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leben mehr Kurden bei uns oder mehr Ukrainer?


es ist doch ganz einfach, auch wenn viele das nicht offen zugeben wollen.

wir haben mehr mitleid mit menschen, die eher nach unseren werten leben, eher christlichem glauben entspringen usw.. sobald ein krieg geografisch näher rückt, fühlen wir uns selbst betroffener und gefährdeter. wenn dann noch der aggressor direkte drohungen ausspricht, ist man im grunde selbst sogar tatsächlich gefährdeter.

im endeffekt sind wir bei all unseren moralischen ansprüchen natürlich wie der rest der welt: egoistisch.
immerhin in vielen teilen "nur" so egoistisch, dass es unsere lebensart betrifft und nicht jeden als einzelnes indiviuum.

egoismus ist aber eben auch nicht immer schlecht, meiner meinung nach erst recht nicht, wenn er dazu dient eine weitreichende freiheitsliebende idee zu stützen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wir haben mehr mitleid mit menschen, die eher nach unseren werten leben, eher christlichem glauben entspringen usw.. sobald ein krieg geografisch näher rückt, fühlen wir uns selbst betroffener und gefährdeter. wenn dann noch der aggressor direkte drohungen ausspricht, ist man im grunde selbst sogar tatsächlich gefährdeter.


Stimme zu, aber das ist alles nichts finanzielles wie hier angeführt wurde.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Moskau wirft Israel Nazi-Unterstützung vor
> 
> 
> Nach der scharfen Kritik Israels wegen des Hitler-Vergleichs von Außenminister Lawrow legt Russland noch einmal nach: Israel unterstütze aktiv das "Neonazi-Regime in Kiew", hieß es aus dem russischen Außenministerium.
> ...


Putin ist doch der Traum jeder Linksorientierten Partei....alles Nazis außer ich.^^


----------



## Optiki (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Riesenfreund von Scholz, aber sein vorsichtiger Kurs, damit Deutschland nicht als Kriegspartei auftritt, halte ich für richtig. Er bleibts seinem Amtseid "Schaden von der Bundesrepublik abzuwenden" treu und genau dafür ist er im Amt.


Das Problem ist nicht seine Einstellung an sich gewesen, sondern wie er mit der Situation umgegangen ist. Er wusste nicht so richtig was er machen sollte und dann entstand dieses sinnlose Spiel mit Liste für die Waffenlieferung. Aktuell spielen wir wieder Pingpong mit Lieferung und Munition.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist kein demokratischer Musterstaat und ich sehe es mitnichten so, dass dort "unsere" Freiheit verteidigt wird. Genau so wenig, wie sie am Hindukusch verteidigt wurde.
> Nein, wir unterstützen freiwillig einen Staat mit einer durchaus demokratischen Verfassung, in dem aber Korruption, Vetterleswirtschaft und Oligarchenmacht an der Tagesordnung ist und nur deshalb, weil ein viel schlimmerer Despot aus dem Nachbarland heraus einen völkerrechtlich zu verurteilenden Angriffskrieg zu Lasten der Ukraine führt.


Der ganze Westen hat ebenfalls massive Probleme mit Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft, in Deutschland brauchen wir nur die Skandale der CDU anschauen oder unseren nette Herrn Scholz und wir war das noch mit Nordstream 2. Das sind dann auch nur die Sachen, welche halbwegs bekannt sind.

Ob da unsere Freiheit verteidigt wird, dass möchte nicht einfach sagen, aber definitiv werden da grundsätzlich die Werte des Westens verteidigt und den Russen aufgezeigt wo Grenzen sind und wie stark sie wirklich ohne ihre Union sind.

Was die USA in seiner Geschichte gemacht hat und wie sich heute hinstellen, ist leider wirklich mehr als lächerlich. Trotzdem, sollten wir uns als vereintes Europa gegenüber Putin positionieren und da sind die USA als gut ausgestatteter Partner schon wichtig, gerade wir mit unserer runtergewirtschafteten Bundeswehr.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wie groß war denn der westliche Aufschrei als Putin in Tschetschenien oder Georgien genau die gleichen landgewinnenden Kriege führte?
> Was haben wir denn gegen den russischen Militäreinsatz in Kasachstan gegen die (demokratische/islamistische ) Opposition erst im Januar 2022 gesagt?


Das ist natürlich eine berechtigte Frage, da könnten beispielsweise folgende Punkte eine Rolle spielen:
- nähe zu Europa
- weiße mit gleicher Religion
-westliches Wertsystem
- Ausrichtung auf die USA und Europa
- kein richtiger Bürgerkrieg bzw. interner Konflikt

Das könnte Gründe sein, warum der Aufschrei in der Bevölkerung aktuell größer ist.



compisucher schrieb:


> Weil wirtschaftlich uns diese drei Länder irgendwo weit vorbeigehen.
> Ukraine ist da anders, Billiglohnland, Rohstofflieferant für den Westen etc., genau wie auch Russland.
> Konkret helfen wir unsere wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen zu verteidigen, nicht zwangsweise die Menschen, die für 1 € /h oder weniger Kabelbäume für die deutsche Autoindustrie zusammenbauen oder dafür sorgen, dass wir bis vor wenigen Wochen deutlich unter Welthandelsspreis Sonnenblumenöl bei Aldi erwerben konnten.
> 
> Wenn nun unser freiwilliges Engagement (egal wie groß es sein möge) durch Ausladung unseres Bundespräsidenten und durch flegelhaftes verbales Verhalten des ukrainischen Botschafters quittiert wird, dann muss sich eben nicht Herr Scholz, sondern Selenski und Melnyk einnorden.


Ich verstehe den Übergang nicht so ganz, erst die berechtigte Kritik am egoistischen Westen und dann im nächsten Absatz sollen die Ukrainer sich gefälligst bedanken, dafür das sie als Sklave gerettet werden. Ich halte von Melnyk auch absolut gar nichts und mir aus sollte man ihn ersetzen, aber der Rest der Aussage ist doch Käse. Unser Bundespräsident ist ein guter Kaffeegast, aber nicht in Kriegszeiten, wenn er kurz davor noch einräumen muss, wie sehr er mit den Russen gekuchelt hat.  



compisucher schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit beleidigter Leberwurst zu tun, sondern dem fehlenden Respekt eines kleinen, unbedeutenden  Botschafters eines III. Welt Landes am Rande Russlands gegenüber unserem  Bundespräsidenten und unserem Kanzler.


Sein Ton ist wirklich unangebracht und an deren Idolen sollten sie definitiv auch arbeiten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ganz kommt mir so langsam echt idiotisch vor.
> Lauter Kriegsrhetoriker und 82 Mio. Experten in der Bundesrepublik, die ganz heiss sind auf Krieg, aber bis vor wenigen Wochen  keine vernünftige Armee aus Kostengründen vorhalten wollen - ja gehts noch?


Hier kommt wieder die Typische These zum tragen, Person X ist angeblich die selbe, welche Aussage Y getroffen hat. Ich glaube du legst dir hier etwas zurecht, was so nicht ganz den Tatsachen entspricht. Ich glaube die Bevölkerung ist da sehr gespalten bei dem Thema und sehr viele haben Angst vor eine Krieg an der Haustür.


compisucher schrieb:


> Einen aktiven Kriegseintritt des Westens wäre ungleich schlimmer und die Meisten,
> die laut Krieg schreien, haben genau keinen Plan was dann uns blühen wird.
> Jetzt 2 € für den Liter Benzin zu zahlen und überteuertes Pflanzenöl kaufen zu dürfen oder im nächsten Winter die Heizung 2° runterzudrehen ist ein banaler Scheißdreck zu dem, wenn unsere Soldaten zu tausenden sterben würden.


Das stimmt, deswegen fordern es auch nur sehr wenige Leute, viel davon, wollten jedoch nur ein Schließen des Luftraums, aber diese beiden Gruppen gehören zu Minderheit.


compisucher schrieb:


> Geostrategisch schiebt im Moment jener Staat, der davon am meisten profitiert, die größte Geld- und Waffenmenge in die Ukraine, die USA. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, kein USA-Bashing, ich würde es als US-Präsident genau gleich machen wollen, würde vermutlich sogar noch mehr reinpumpen.


Die USA hat auch eine riesige Wirtschaftsleitung und ebenfalls ein gigantisches Arsenal mit Waffen. Wenn einer so viel liefert dann die USA und das machen sie nicht erst seit gestern. Dabei verfolgen sie natürlich wieder massiv ihre eigenen Interessen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Aber die Balance zwischen Unterstützung und Denken an das Gemeinwohl hat Scholz besser drauf als die meisten EU-Fürsten und dafür hat er meine Unterstützung.


Scholz hat da weder besonnen noch  neutral gewirkt, sondern eher ängstlich und in Panik. England macht wieder sein typischen Verhalten, als "Papa" der USA und bei den Ostblockländern schiebt der Hass aus der Vergangenheit.



Sparanus schrieb:


> in der Wahrnehmung auch ganz anders als die Ukraine ein anerkannter Staat der nun wirklich alles getan hat um zu deeskalieren.


Darüber lässt sich streiten, es gab durchaus Zeiten, da haben sich beide Seiten nicht viel genommen, da hätte der Westen viel früher einschreiten sollen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Thema, es geht darum, wie man mit unseren Staatsoberhäuptern aus dem hilfesuchenden Land umgeht.
> Wohlwollen verdient man sich unter anderem auch mit Respekt.
> Wohlwollen kann nicht diktiert werden.


Trifft dich das wirklich so oder soll das die Sicht der beiden Staatsoberhäupter darstellen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimme zu, aber das ist alles nichts finanzielles wie hier angeführt wurde.


da hätte ich besser differenzieren müssen. meine aussage betrifft natürlich vorwiegend (nicht nur!) die zivilbevölkerung und nur teils die politik.

komplett kann man wirtschaftliche interessen aber sicher nicht ausräumen. das thema ist schlicht sehr komplex und natürlich spielen da auch viele interessen mit rein, die für uns normalos erstmal nicht sichtbar sind, sondern viel recherche und geopolitisches verständnis erforden.
zumindest darf man in unserer globalisierten welt aber davon ausgehen, dass quasi gar keine entscheidung ohne berücksichtigung wirtschaftlicher un/annehmlichkeiten getroffen wird - so auch keine entscheidung für einen krieg, noch eine für eine unterstützung des angegriffenen. am ende verfolgen immer alle eigene interessen, die natürlich mit denen anderer kollidieren oder eben korrelieren können.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> komplett kann man wirtschaftliche interessen aber sicher nicht ausräumen.


Kann man nicht, aber ich kenne niemanden der in die Zeitung guckt und sagt "och nö, aber das Geld"


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Problem ....


War sehr konstruktiv, danke dafür.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man nicht, aber ich kenne niemanden der in die Zeitung guckt und sagt "och nö, aber das Geld"


richtig, daher habe ich gerade auch noch mal extra erwähnt, dass die zivilbevölkerung und die politik manche entscheidungen natürlich grundsätzlich anders sehen.

man muss aber auch anmerken, dass die hier gewählte politische elite in erster (!) linie dafür da ist, das hiesige volk zu schützen. das machen scholz und co. bisher ganz vernünftig, wie ich finde. gleichzeitig muss die ukraine natürlich unterstützt werden und auch da handelt deutschland zwar teils etwas zögerlich, aber vernünftig. (man darf da dann bitte auch die deutsche geschichte nicht vergessen, die einerseits natürlich und andererseits leider noch immer eine rolle spielt)

um auf "das geld" zurückzukommen: ja, bisher sagt das hier kaum jemand, trotz der anziehenden preise. glaube mir aber, das wird sich noch ändern. spätestens kommendes jahr (da werden für alle die gestiegenen energiepreise erst richtig deutlich) werden auch viele menschen hierzulande sagen "och nö, aber das geld".


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

Wir haben die hohen Energiepreise verdient, wer 16 Jahre die Union an der Macht hält hat es nicht anders verdient, mit erneuerbaren Energien wären wir sämtliche Energiepreisschwankungen los.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben die hohen Energiepreise verdient, wer 16 Jahre die Union an der Macht hält hat es nicht anders verdient, mit erneuerbaren Energien wären wir sämtliche Energiepreisschwankungen los.


spätestens dafür darf dann auch gerne ein neuer thread eröffnet werden. sorry, aber jetzt wird's albern.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

Ja ein Energiewendethread wäre man angemessen.


----------



## compisucher (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> um auf "das geld" zurückzukommen: ja, bisher sagt das hier kaum jemand, trotz der anziehenden preise. glaube mir aber, das wird sich noch ändern. spätestens kommendes jahr (da werden für alle die gestiegenen energiepreise erst richtig deutlich) werden auch viele menschen hierzulande sagen "och nö, aber das geld".


Genau, an anderer Stelle wird z. B. über den Gaspreis philosophiert, der mit Sicherheit am Ende dieses Jahres weit über dem heutigen Tagespreis liegen wird.
Ist aber nur ein Thema.

Ich stelle aber generell die These auf, dass wir eben nicht nur das westliche Wertesystem an sich verteidigen.
Das haben viele als Rechtfertigung verinnerlicht, was für mich OK ist.
Tatsächlich verteidigen wir aber primär ein bisher globalisiertes Wirtschaftssystem, dass speziell uns allgemeinen Wohlstand gebracht hat und welches nach dem Ukrainekrieg nicht mehr so geben wird.

Aus meiner Sicht sind wir schon Kriegsteilnehmer zumindest wirtschaftlicher Art.
Auch das ist für mich OK.

Falls ich fasch verstanden wurde:
Ich bin zweifellos für die Unterstützung der Ukraine, weil es unseren ureigenen Interessen dient.
Die sind handfest, geostrategisch wie wirtschaftlich.
Dass uns dann die Ukrainer kulturell noch dann näher stehen, als Menschen in anderen Konfliktzonen,
erleichtert die Argumentation zur Unterstützung, moralisch wie ethisch.

Nur wird aus meiner Perspektive da dann  schnell untern Teppich gekehrt, dass es anderswo auch nicht lustig zu leben ist. Es interessiert uns nur weniger, weil ja weiter weg, andere Völker andere Kulturen usw..


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich verteidigen wir aber primär ein bisher globalisiertes Wirtschaftssystem, dass *speziell uns* allgemeinen Wohlstand gebracht hat und welches nach dem Ukrainekrieg nicht mehr so geben wird.


Etwas eurozentristisch (plus USA) gedacht wenn man sich die Entwicklung diverser Staaten in Fernost ansieht wie China, Südkorea, Japan, Singapur, Taiwan etc und die, die aufstreben wie Vietnam.
Hab auch extra Staaten deren Entwicklung auf europäische Siedler zurück geht mal raus gelassen in der kurzen Aufzählung.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wir haben mehr mitleid mit menschen, die eher nach unseren werten leben, eher christlichem glauben entspringen usw.. sobald ein krieg geografisch näher rückt, fühlen wir uns selbst betroffener und gefährdeter. wenn dann noch der aggressor direkte drohungen ausspricht, ist man im grunde selbst sogar tatsächlich gefährdeter.


Ich würde sagen, dass es ausschließlich  die Geographie ist. Wir kümmern uns auch nicht um Lateinamerika oder Asien. Von Afrika ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Mai 2022)

In ein souveränes Land wie die Barbaren einfallen und dann so tun, als wenn es an den Überfallenen liegt, dass es dort so viel Leid gibt. Wie soll man sowas in Zukunft nennen? Putinisieren?



> Putin: Waffenlieferungen einstellen​Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hat die westlichen Staaten aufgefordert, ihre Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine einzustellen. In einem Telefonat mit dem französischen Präsidenten Emmanuel Macron warf Putin Kreml-Angaben zufolge den ukrainischen Streitkräften Kriegsverbrechen vor und sagte, "der Westen könnte dazu beitragen, diese Gräueltaten zu beenden", indem er Druck auf Kiew ausübe "sowie die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine stoppt".  Der Regierung in Kiew warf Putin vor, nicht "ernsthaft" an Gesprächen zur Beendigung des Konflikts interessiert zu sein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Mai 2022)

ich komme gerade von anonleaks hier rüber, mir wird schon wieder schlecht, erst recht wenn ich das hier über mir lese.









						Offener Brief von EMMA - return to sender - Anonleaks
					

Offene Briefe von Intellektuellen lassen derzeit die Wellen hochschlagen. Warum der von Alice Schwarzer auch uns geärgert hat.




					anonleaks.net


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

Wen interessieren eigentlich offene Briefe?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wen interessieren eigentlich offene Briefe?


die werden immer "interessant", wenn genug prominente ihren anteil daran haben. diese haben in der regel eben auch relativ viele fans und damit eine reichweite und verantwortung. da muss man am ende schon reagieren und diese köpfe (und teils ihre anhänger) auf den boden der tatsachen herunterholen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

> Russlands Militär und prorussische Separatisten haben eine Offensive auf das Stahlwerk Asow-Stahl in der schwer umkämpften Hafenstadt Mariupol gestartet. Das Werksgelände wird offenbar nicht nur mit Artillerie und aus der Luft beschossen – ukrainischen Medienangaben zufolge sollen Moskaus Truppen auch angefangen haben, das Werk zu stürmen.
> 
> »Die ganze Nacht haben sie uns aus der Luft bombardiert (...) und jetzt wird Asow-Stahl gestürmt«, zitierte etwa die Zeitung »Ukrajinska Prawda«  am Dienstag den Vizekommandeur des ukrainischen Asow-Regiments, Swjatoslaw Palamar. Bei den jüngsten russischen Angriffen seien auch zwei Zivilisten getötet worden, sagte Palamar demnach.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Sturm auf Asow-Stahl hat wohl begonnen

Hoffentlich überleben das die letzten 200 verbliebenen Zivilisten dort.


----------



## Optiki (3. Mai 2022)

Aktuell schlagen überall in den großen Städten Marschflugkörper ein, ich hoffe es werden nicht so viel Zivilisten getötet. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521545267903926273

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wen interessieren eigentlich offene Briefe?


Viele mehr als Du dir eventuell vorstellst?


juko888 schrieb:


> die werden immer "interessant", wenn genug prominente ihren anteil daran haben. diese haben in der regel eben auch relativ viele fans und damit eine reichweite und verantwortung. da muss man am ende schon reagieren und diese köpfe (und teils ihre anhänger) *auf den boden der tatsachen herunterholen.*



Das.
Ich zitiere mal einen kleinen Teil aus dem Beitrag:


> Wisst ihr, warum Anonymous weltweit sich so sehr für die Ukraine einsetzt, dass russische Staatsbetriebe sogar von Hackern aus Polen, Ecuador und Brasilien gehackt werden? Nicht, weil wir unbedachte junge, Pizza fressende Kellerkinder sind, die stumpfsinnig wie in “Wargames” ein Thermonuklearkrieg-TicTacToe spielen wollen. Der Grund ist, dass wir seit 2014 auf Putin schauen – und auf die weltweiten Auswirkungen seiner Politik und seiner Doktrin.
> 
> 2014 war die erste Ukraine-Krise. Russland annektierte die Krim. Und in Deutschland begannen “Mahnwachen für den Frieden”, auch Montagsmahnwachen genannt. Diese “Wahnwichtel”, wie sie bei uns genannt wurden, machten die USA für die Krise verantwortlich, oder genauer: ein weltumspannendes System des Finanzkapitalismus, ausgehend von der Federal Reserve Bank, den Rothschilds und anderen “sehr mächtigen Individuen”. Struktureller Antisemitismus? Ja. interessierte aber damals Unterzeichner wie Reinhard Mey und Sahra Wagenknecht nicht.
> 
> ...



... und das ist nur ein Auszug. Insgesamt ein ziemlich exakter Umriß der Situation, wie wir sie nunmehr haben - es geht ja nur am Rande um den offenen Brief der Schwarzer.
Ich finde, der  gesamte Artikel sollte viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Hier nochmal in Gänze.

edit:
n bissel kontext gefällig?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521425081754398720

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Viele mehr als Du dir eventuell vorstellst?


Bedauerlicherweise.
Es gibt bessere Ausarbeitungen als diese Briefe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise.
> Es gibt bessere Ausarbeitungen als diese Briefe.


es geht nicht darum wie gut oder schlecht solche briefe ausgearbeitet sind. wie ich schon sagte geht es um die reichweite und die damit verbundene mögliche manipulation der öffentlichen meinung.

wenn du einen offenen brief schreibst: vollkommen banane, interessiert fast niemanden.
wenn ich einen offenen brief schreibe: vollkommen banane, interessiert fast niemanden.

wenn mehrere promis und anerkannte wissenschaftler etc. zusammen einen offenen brief schreiben: kann zündstoff bedeuten, weil die eben unter ihren fans/followern reichweite haben und dann auch noch einen vernünftigen anschein erwecken.


----------



## narcosubs (3. Mai 2022)

Was mich an der bevorstehenden Merz- Reise nervt, ist, dass er ja von ukrainischer Seite offenbar mit dem Ziel, Scholz unter Druck zu setzen, eingeladen wurde. 
Wo ich die Ausladung von Steinmeier noch als legitim angesehen habe,  empfinde ich dies nun als Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten. 
Vor allem,  da Merz ja auf seiner Kaffeefahrt nichts zu entscheiden hat.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Was mich an der bevorstehenden Merz- Reise nervt


Er ist schon da und war schon  ne Stunde beim Präsidenten...


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2022)

> 18:58 Uhr
> Klitschko kritisiert Offenen Brief: "Blinder Pazifismus gefährlich"​
> Der frühere Profiboxer Wladimir Klitschko geht mit einem von deutschen Intellektuellen verfassten Offenen Brief gegen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine hart ins Gericht. "Blinder Pazifismus ist genauso gefährlich wie glückselige Kriegstreiberei", schrieb der Bruder des Kiewer Bürgermeisters Vitali Klitschko in einem Gastbeitrag für die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung". "Das absolut Gute ist nicht der Frieden, sondern die Freiheit und die Gerechtigkeit. Und um sie zu verteidigen, muss man kämpfen."
> 
> Die Feministin Alice Schwarzer und andere Prominente hatten in dem veröffentlichten Brief an Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) appelliert, weder direkt noch indirekt schwere Waffen an die Ukraine zu liefern, um dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin kein Motiv für eine Ausweitung des Krieges auf die Nato-Staaten zu geben.


Alice Schwarzer mochte ich noch nie.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2022)

Russland. Zwangsarbeit. Grandios. Nicht.



> Russland will gefangene IT-Kräfte zur Arbeit zwingen​https://www.golem.de/news/ukrainekr...t-kraefte-zur-arbeit-zwingen-2205-165078.html


----------



## Don-71 (4. Mai 2022)

Wer will kann diesen offenen Brief unterschreiben:





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Ich habe bereits unterschrieben. Link steht am Ende des Artikels.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland. Zwangsarbeit. Grandios. Nicht.


Och wenn sie die kritische Infrastruktur von Gefangenen programmieren lassen könnte das Ergebnis jedenfalls lustig werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2022)

Das kam auch mir schon in den sinn, angesichts der sabotage-aktionen innerhalb russlands...








						Hunderte Russen leisten offenbar Widerstand gegen Putin
					

Ein Berater des ukrainischen Präsidenten geht von dutzenden russischen Überläufern aus. Sie hätten sich gegen Putin zum Kampf erhoben.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (4. Mai 2022)

Russland heizt Spannungen mit Israel nach Nazi-Vergleich weiter an: Israelis sollen an Seite des Asow-Regiments kämpfen
					

Es ist Krieg in der Ukraine. Seit über zwei Monaten. Und ein Ende der Kampfhandlungen ist vorerst nicht in Sicht. Auch nicht auf diplomatischem Wege. Vor allem im Donbas tobt ein erbitterter Kampf. Die News am Mittwoch (4. Mai).




					www.rosenheim24.de
				




es ist unfassbar. da brechen die russen laut eigener aussage einen krieg vom zaun um gegen angebliche nazis zu kämpfen (was natürlich jeder mit nur ansatzweise funktionierendem verstand sofort im reich der märchen verorten konnte), haben darauf auch ihre in- und ausländische propaganda ausgerichtet, aber dann kämpfen wahrscheinlich söldner aus ihrer eigenen extrem nationalistischen wagner-truppe für russland in der ukraine und nun kommen auch noch antiisraelische und antisemitische äußerungen (also im endeffekt "nazistischtes" verhalten) von den russen selbst.

wer da ernsthaft von den im freien westen lebenden russen noch diesen ganzen putin-bullshit glaubt und die kriegsopfer verhöhnt, gehört in meinen augen auch vor's gericht gestellt.


----------



## Optiki (4. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> es ist unfassbar.


Mit Logik brauchst du nicht mehr anfangen, siehe dazu auch:



> Hamas-Delegation trifft in Russland ein











						Делегация ХАМАС прибыла в Россию
					

Делегация движения ХАМАС прибыла в РФ, 5 мая будет принята в российском МИД, сообщил РИА Новости высокопоставленный диписточник. РИА Новости, 04.05.2022




					ria.ru
				




Peskov hat auch mal wieder gesprochen, laute seiner Aussage wäre das mit der Mobilisierung am 9 Main, Nonsens und falsch, ebenfalls betont er, gäbe es keinen Sturm aufs Stahlwerk..





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521809062190583808

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Minenproblem zeigt wieder erste Ausläufer, heute ist erst ein Traktor in die Luft geflogen und dann die Feuerwehr, welche zum Einsatzort wollte. Das wird nicht richtig problematisch, wenn alles zuwächst, gerade die Felder im Osten, wo der ganze Acker voller Blindgänger ist, da brauchen sie eigentlich gar nicht versuchen etwas anzubauen.

Zelensnki leitet  wohl die "zweite Phase"des Krieges ein, mit dem Ziel des Landgewinns und die Krim steht weiterhin auf der Wunschliste.

Belarus ist zum Militärtraining übergegangen, die Ukrainer und Litauer bereiten sich vor, Litauen schickt bereits Panzer in die Richtung der Grenze. Für Litauen steht auch Wunsch nach einem Gebiet im Raum.

Die Russen haben laut Gerüchten die Evakuierung von Familienangehörigen des Militärs in Transnistrien begonnen. Moldawien bekommt von der EU  Unterstützung zur Vereidigung zugesichert.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521879670525997056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Russland war heute auch wieder ein großer Brand in Dzerzhinsk und gestern Nacht hat ein Unbekannter ein Rekrutierungszentrum mit 2 Molotows beworfen.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Minenproblem zeigt wieder erste Ausläufer, heute ist erst ein Traktor in die Luft geflogen und dann die Feuerwehr, welche zum Einsatzort wollte. Das wird nicht richtig problematisch, wenn alles zuwächst, gerade die Felder im Osten, wo der ganze Acker voller Blindgänger ist, da brauchen sie eigentlich gar nicht versuchen etwas anzubauen.
> 
> Zelensnki leitet wohl die "zweite Phase"des Krieges ein, mit dem Ziel des Landgewinns und die Krim steht weiterhin auf der Wunschliste.
> 
> ...


Links plz!


----------



## Optiki (4. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Minenproblem zeigt wieder erste Ausläufer, heute ist erst ein Traktor in die Luft geflogen und dann die Feuerwehr, welche zum Einsatzort wollte. Das wird noch richtig problematisch, wenn alles zuwächst, gerade die Felder im Osten, wo der ganze Acker voller Blindgänger ist, da brauchen sie eigentlich gar nicht versuchen etwas anzubauen.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521884922121756672

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521796051145039879

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"noch richtig" sollte es heißen



Optiki schrieb:


> Zelensnki leitet wohl die "zweite Phase"des Krieges ein, mit dem Ziel des Landgewinns und die Krim steht weiterhin auf der Wunschliste.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521892321264115712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						'Including Crimea': Ukraine's Zelensky seeks full restoration of territory
					

Ukraine's Mariupol - a city of 400,000 before Russia launched its invasion on February 24, has been one of the worst-hit areas in the war-torn country.




					www.hindustantimes.com
				












						Zelensky on the Horrors of War in Ukraine
					

President Volodymyr Zelensky, speaking at the WSJ CEO Council Summit, described his shock at what he has witnessed, alleging that Russian forces had killed, tortured and mutilated civilians in Ukraine.




					www.wsj.com
				






Optiki schrieb:


> Belarus ist zum Militärtraining übergegangen, die Ukrainer und Litauer bereiten sich vor, Litauen schickt bereits Panzer in die Richtung der Grenze. Für Litauen steht auch Wunsch nach einem Gebiet im Raum.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521840524918984704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521746569304887298

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ok streichen wir das Letzte, da ging es um Estland und den Vorschlag einer Partei



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen haben laut Gerüchten die Evakuierung von Familienangehörigen des Militärs in Transnistrien begonnen. Moldawien bekommt von der EU Unterstützung zur Vereidigung zugesichert.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521607548318765056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

> 11.03 Uhr: Russisches Militär beschießt Eisenbahnstationen in der Ukraine
> 
> Das russische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben in der vergangenen Nacht mehrere Eisenbahnstationen in der Ukraine mit Langstreckenraketen beschossen. "Es wurden sechs Umspannwerke der Eisenbahn nahe der Stationen Pidbirzi, Lwiw, Wolowez, Tymkowe und Pjatichatka vernichtet, durch die Transporte von Waffen und Munition aus den USA und den europäischen Ländern für die ukrainischen Truppen im Donbass liefen", teilte der Sprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums mit.
> 
> ...


Quelle: BR24 Ukraine-Ticker

Das war leider zu erwarten.

Und noch was anderes aus dem Ticker:



> 17.12 Uhr:  Bis zu 600 Tote bei russischem Angriff auf Theater von Mariupol
> 
> Bis zu 600 Menschen sind nach Berechnungen der Nachrichtenagentur AP bei dem russischen Luftangriff auf das Theater in der ukrainischen Stadt Mariupol am 16. März ums Leben gekommen. Die Journalisten der Agentur sprachen mit 23 Überlebenden, Ersthelfern und anderen Personen, die über die Zahl der Schutzsuchenden in dem Theater Bescheid wussten, und sichteten Fotos und Videos von vor, während und nach der Attacke. Die Stadtregierung von Mariupol hatte die Zahl der Toten bisher auf 300 geschätzt.
> 
> Wegen seiner dicken Wände und des großen Kellers hatten rund 1200 Menschen das "Akademische Dramatheater" des Oblast Donezk als Zufluchtsort gewählt. Sie hofften, von dort aus in Sicherheit gebracht zu werden. Der Bühnenbildner malte in großen Lettern, die sogar auf Satellitenfotos zu sehen waren, auf Kyrillisch noch das Wort "Kinder" vor und hinter dem Gebäude auf den Boden, in der Hoffnung, dass es dadurch nicht zum Angriffsziel werden würde - vergeblich.


----------



## Optiki (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: BR24 Ukraine-Ticker
> 
> Das war leider zu erwarten.
> 
> Und noch was anderes aus dem Ticker:


Das machen sie doch gerade schon wieder, naja es gibt mehrere Strecken aus dem Westen, wenn sie es wirklich unterbinden wöllten, müssten sie die Quelle bzw. das Ausgangslager in dem Fall treffen und da liegt doch glaube ich in Polen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1521912460181131266

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das machen sie doch gerade schon wieder, naja es gibt mehrere Strecken aus dem Westen, wenn sie es wirklich unterbinden wöllten, müssten sie die Quelle bzw. das Ausgangslager in dem Fall treffen und da liegt doch glaube ich in Polen.


Wenn die Schienen weitestgehend zerstört werden ist das auch ein Problem.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Schienen weitestgehend zerstört werden ist das auch ein Problem.


Brücken, Viadukte etc. schon eher, der reine Schienenstrang ist relativ einfach zu reparieren, führe dir vor Augen wie lange die Wehrmacht ihre Schienenstränge in Russland und auch Frankreich, trotz Partisanen und intensiver Bombabierungen am laufen gehalten hat.
Die haben sogar im Jahr 1941 von Breitspur auf Normalspur in Frontgeschwindigkeit (vorrücken der Wehrmacht) umgespurt.
Das ist nicht das Problem, aber Brücken oder andere Überquerungen kannst du nicht so schnell wieder Instand setzen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Problem, aber Brücken oder andere Überquerungen kannst du nicht so schnell wieder Instand setzen.


Ich meinte natürlich auch die dazugehörige Infrastuktur.


----------



## Optiki (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Schienen weitestgehend zerstört werden ist das auch ein Problem.


Stimmt schon, aber die Russen können es nicht dauerhaft unterbinden und selbst wenn Lieferungen zerstört werden, dann ist es halt so, dass ist nun mal Krieg. 
Die Ukrainer sollten sich gute Konzepte ausdenken, wie sie wirklich gute Ware aufteilen, damit nicht zum Beispiel ein Zug mit Panzerhaubitzen 2000 beschädigt oder sogar zerstört wird. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich auch die dazugehörige Infrastuktur.


Da muss halt die gute Diesellock ran und die Weichen müssen zur Not per Hand gestellt werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Da muss halt die gute Diesellock ran und die Weichen müssen zur Not per Hand gestellt werden.


Die Taigatrommel halten so ein paar Bömbchen doch nicht auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						LTS M62 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> man muss aber auch anmerken, dass die hier gewählte politische elite in erster (!) linie dafür da ist, das hiesige volk zu schützen.



Man schützt das hiesige Volk aber nicht, in dem man nach der Pfeife eines Despoten tanzt, der bislang jede internationale Nachsicht genutzt hat, um seine Ansprüche und Möglichkeiten auszuweiten. Zuletzt bis an die Oder - was Putins nächster Schritt bei der Wiederherstellung des Warschauer Pakts danach wäre, kann ein Holzfäller an einer Hand abzählen. Der Beste Schutz für Deutschland ist es, Putin zu schlagen. Und netterweise bieten die Ukrainer gerade an, diese Drecksarbeit für uns zu erledigen und uns damit von enormen Risiken zu entlassen, wenn wir ihnen einfach nur das nötige Werkzeug geben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass es ausschließlich  die Geographie ist. Wir kümmern uns auch nicht um Lateinamerika oder Asien. Von Afrika ganz zu schweigen.



In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat da auch niemand angefangen, eine Nation zu vernichten und das offiziell mit unserem Handeln zu begründen versucht.




juko888 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum wie gut oder schlecht solche briefe ausgearbeitet sind. wie ich schon sagte geht es um die reichweite und die damit verbundene mögliche manipulation der öffentlichen meinung.
> 
> wenn du einen offenen brief schreibst: vollkommen banane, interessiert fast niemanden.
> wenn ich einen offenen brief schreibe: vollkommen banane, interessiert fast niemanden.
> ...



Also wenn die in letzter Zeit geschriebenen, offenen Briefe den Anschein von Vernunft erwecken, dann können wir Teile dieses Threads binden und als Dissertation verkaufen...




Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen haben laut Gerüchten die Evakuierung von Familienangehörigen des Militärs in Transnistrien begonnen. Moldawien bekommt von der EU  Unterstützung zur Vereidigung zugesichert.



Weiß eigentlich irgendwer, wie sich die russischen Truppen in Transnistrien im Moment überhaupt versorgen? Weder Ukraine noch Moldau noch die paar Zentimeter EU-Grenze lassen im Moment Russen rein oder raus oder Handel mit diesen zu und auch der Luftraum ist für russische Flugzeuge dicht.




Optiki schrieb:


> Das machen sie doch gerade schon wieder, naja es gibt mehrere Strecken aus dem Westen, wenn sie es wirklich unterbinden wöllten, müssten sie die Quelle bzw. das Ausgangslager in dem Fall treffen und da liegt doch glaube ich in Polen.



"Mehrere" sind nicht viele. Selbst wenn kleine Nebenbahnen mit geringer Kapazität zählt, würde es mich wundern, wenn mehr als ein gutes Dutzend Ost-West-Trassen existieren. Das ist eine verschwindend geringe Zahl verglichen mit den täglichen Raketensalven Russlands.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Brücken, Viadukte etc. schon eher, der reine Schienenstrang ist relativ einfach zu reparieren, führe dir vor Augen wie lange die Wehrmacht ihre Schienenstränge in Russland und auch Frankreich, trotz Partisanen und intensiver Bombabierungen am laufen gehalten hat.



Brücken sind weitaus heftiger, sicher.
Aber wir haben nicht mehr 1941, heute ist auch ein Raketeneinschlag nicht ohne - i.d.R. größere Krater als die zur Kriegshälfte an Sprengstoffmangel leidenden Partisanen damals hinbekommen haben + höhere Anforderungen der Waggons an den Unterbau + weitaus geringere Neubau- und Reparaturkapazitäten, weil der Bahnbau heute einfach vernachlässigt ist + was man hat muss auch noch unter Angst vor weiterem Beschuss operieren = Reparaturen sind heute schwerer und ggf. langsamer als damals. Gleichzeitig können die Russen aber einen weitaus größeren Teil des Streckennetzes angreifen (nämlich potential alles und das täglich) und eine "schnelle" Reparatur wäre heute <1 Tag, nicht <1 Woche wie damals.




Optiki schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber die Russen können es nicht dauerhaft unterbinden und selbst wenn Lieferungen zerstört werden, dann ist es halt so, dass ist nun mal Krieg.
> Die Ukrainer sollten sich gute Konzepte ausdenken, wie sie wirklich gute Ware aufteilen, damit nicht zum Beispiel ein Zug mit Panzerhaubitzen 2000 beschädigt oder sogar zerstört wird.



Fahrende Züge sind schwer zu erwischen. 5 Minuten zu früh oder eine Minute zu spät und du richtest gar keinen Schaden an, wo der Zug wann sein soll, weiß aber selbst die (Deutsche ) Bahn nur auf 5-10 Minuten genau und die Flugzeit von Langstreckenraketen ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Da die Russen scheinbar weiterhin Flugzeugeinsätze tief in der Ukraine vermeiden, müsse sie also mit den Trassen als Ziele vorlieb nehmen. Aber das reicht eigentlich auch. (Insbesondere wenn die Ukrainer als Reaktion sicherstellen müssen, dass wichtige Militärzüge nicht in einer plötztlich entstehenden Sackgasse zum statischen Ziel werden.)



> Da muss halt die gute Diesellock ran und die Weichen müssen zur Not per Hand gestellt werden.



Keinen Bahnstrom zu haben, ist ein lösbares Problem, auch wenn Diesel mittlerweile knapp wird. Aber keine Gleise und keine Brücken zu haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man schützt das hiesige Volk aber nicht, in dem man nach der Pfeife eines Despoten tanzt, der bislang jede internationale Nachsicht genutzt hat, um seine Ansprüche und Möglichkeiten auszuweiten. Zuletzt bis an die Oder - was Putins nächster Schritt bei der Wiederherstellung des Warschauer Pakts danach wäre, kann ein Holzfäller an einer Hand abzählen. Der Beste Schutz für Deutschland ist es, Putin zu schlagen. Und netterweise bieten die Ukrainer gerade an, diese Drecksarbeit für uns zu erledigen und uns damit von enormen Risiken zu entlassen, wenn wir ihnen einfach nur das nötige Werkzeug geben.



wäre sehr nett, wenn du damit aufhören würdest einzelne sätze aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen.

ich habe selbst dazu geschrieben, dass die ukraine unterstützt werden muss. natürlich darf man nicht "nach der pfeife eines despoten tanzen", habe ich auch nirgends behauptet.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

> Die USA haben das ukrainische Militär laut einem Bericht der _New York Times_ mit den nötigen Geheimdienstinformationen versorgt, um russische Generäle in gezielten Anschlägen zu töten. Demnach hat die US-Regierung Einzelheiten über bevorstehende Truppenbewegungen zur Verfügung gestellt sowie den Standort und Einzelheiten über Russlands mobile militärische Kommandoposten.
> 
> Die Ukraine habe die Informationen mit ihren eigenen kombiniert, um Angriffe durchzuführen. Bei den Angriffen wurden nach Angaben der _New York Times_ etwa zwölf russische Generäle getötet. Die hohe Zahl hatte Beobachter des Kriegs verwundert.


Quelle: US-Geheimdienste laut Bericht an tödlichen Anschlägen beteiligt

12 tote Generäle ist schon heftig.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verlink mal bitte das Dokument auf, dass du dich beziehst, wenn du schon die Passagen nicht direkt anlieferst. In den mir vorliegenden, von der Bundesregierung bezogenen gut 200 Seiten "Sicherheitskriterien für Kernkraftwerke" findet nicht einmal die Suche das Wort "Sicherheitsstufe" und es gibt im Einhaltsverzeichnis sowie beim schnellen Querlesen keinen einzigen Abschnitt, der alphabetisch gegliedert ist.





			https://www.bmuv.de/fileadmin/bmu-import/files/pdfs/allgemein/application/pdf/sicherheitskriterien_kernkraftwerke_revisiond.pdf
		


Schlappe 300 Seiten.  Habs ausm Cache gefischt.

Sorry, hab im Moment  zu wenig Zeit für lange Inet Sessions.  Für paar  Vladimirowitze reichts grad so.

Gruss Acht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Mai 2022)

ticker:








						+++ 23:00 Ukrainische Truppen sollen in Cherson sein +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				






> *+++ 08:06 Ukraine meldet Erfolge im Süden des Landes +++*
> Nach Angaben des ukrainischen Generalstabs ist es der Armee des Landes gelungen, Russland die Kontrolle über mehrere Ortschaften im Süden des Landes, an der Grenze zwischen den Gebieten Cherson und Mykolajiw, zu entreißen. Details und Ortsnamen nennt die Kiewer Militärführung in ihrem Lagebericht vom Morgen nicht. Gespannt bleibt die Lage an anderen Frontabschnitten im Donbass. Demnach stehen die ukrainischen Truppen vor Donezk unter schwerem Beschuss von Artillerie und Luftwaffe. Von unabhängiger Seite lassen sich die Angaben nicht überprüfen.


----------



## Optiki (5. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ticker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aktuell haben die Ukrainer wohl Raumgewinne im Norden und im Süden. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522007586186285056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522007456771018753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aktuell sind die Russen wohl damit beschäftigt, erstmal die Infrastruktur zu zerstören, was sie eigentlich schon zu Beginn der Invasion hätten machen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

> Die russischen Streitkräfte in Kaliningrad haben nach Angaben aus Moskau inmitten der Offensive in der Ukraine Angriffe mit nuklearwaffenfähigen Raketen simuliert. Im Rahmen einer Übung hätten rund hundert Soldaten den "elektronischen Start" von mobilen ballistischen Raketensystemen mit Atomwaffen vom Typ Iskander simuliert, erklärte das Verteidigungsministerium am Mittwoch. Die Streitkräfte übten demnach Angriffe auf militärische Ziele eines imaginären Feinds sowie die Reaktion auf einen Gegenschlag.
> 
> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat seit Beginn der Militäroperation in der Ukraine angedeutet, dass er bereit sei, Russlands taktische Atomwaffen einzusetzen. Ende Februar versetzte Russland seine Atomstreitkräfte in höhere Alarmbereitschaft. Der Kremlchef warnte zudem vor einer "blitzschnellen" Vergeltung, falls der Westen direkt in den Ukraine-Konflikt eingreift.
> 
> Beobachtern zufolge hat das russische Staatsfernsehen in den letzten Tagen versucht, der Öffentlichkeit den Einsatz von Atomwaffen schmackhaft zu machen.


Quelle: Moskau simuliert Atomangriff in Kaliningrad


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Aktuell sind die Russen wohl damit beschäftigt, erstmal die Infrastruktur zu zerstören, was sie eigentlich schon zu Beginn der Invasion hätten machen sollen.


Na ja, wie wir zum Erstaunen aller feststellen durften, sind die Russen wahrhaftig nun keine Experten bzgl. Logistik & Co..
Wenn Sie nun Transportinfrastruktur zerstören, werden sie ihren eigenen Vormarsch zwangsläufig massiv ausbremsen.
Im Vorfeld verbrannte Erde zu generieren ist für den Angreifer schlechter als für den Verteidiger.
Profis würden versuchen,  die Transporte selbst auszuschalten... aber OK, nicht jeder ist Profi...

Was mich heute Morgen in BR 24 wunderte:
Angeblich 18 Raketen/Marschflugkörper in der Westukraine gegen Bahninfrastruktur eingesetzt...
Da denke ich mir: Doch so viel? 
Wenn da nun 180 oder so stehen würde, hätte ich gesagt, OK könnte kritisch werden, aber 18?
Entweder können die Russen im Vorfeld keine Ziele identifizieren oder sie haben kaum mehr Raketen...


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Moskau simuliert Atomangriff in Kaliningrad




Na ja,

die typische Angstmache, man weiß nicht so wirklich was man tun soll, denn die große "Offensive" kommt eher in Meter Schritten "vorwärts", von Kilometern ist man sehr weit entfernt, dazu kommen noch die ukrainischen Gegenoffensiven, plus auch die Ukrainer greifen anscheinend Infrastruktur in Belgorod als Drehkreuz an.

Ich bin mal gespannt was wir von den üblichen Verdächtigen hier im Forum für Erklärungen bekommen, wie wir gefälligst diese große Vaterländische Entnatzifizierungs Offensive zu sehen haben.
Ich wiederhole mich da ja, erst wurde die Ukraine in Tagen überrannt, dann sollten wir mal 14 Tage, dann 30 Tage warten, und überhaupt waren schon alle ukrainischen Truppen ostwärts des Dnepr längst im großen russischen Kessel. Jetzt sind wir bei 10 Wochen und irgendwie ist man als russische Armee jedenfalss nicht wirklich in der Offensive.

Nochmal zurück zu den nuklearen Drohungen, wenn man so etwas ließt und das bekommt die Kreml Propaganda ja auch mit:








						Jeder fünfte Deutsche glaubt Verschwörungsmythen zum Ukrainekrieg
					

Das Netz ist voller Falschmeldungen zum russischen Angriff in der Ukraine – und die finden in Deutschland laut einer Befragung viele Gläubige. Die Anhängerschaft einer Partei zeigt sich besonders anfällig.




					www.spiegel.de
				



ist es überhaupt kein Wunder, das die ständig die nukleare Droh-Karte spielen, wenn 1/5 schon hier in Deutschland an Verschwörungstheorien in Bezug auf den Ukraine Krieg glauben.
1/5 glaubt Putin geht gegen eine pöse internationale Elite vor, Jau!


----------



## Eckism (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder fünfte Deutsche glaubt Verschwörungsmythen zum Ukrainekrieg
> 
> 
> Das Netz ist voller Falschmeldungen zum russischen Angriff in der Ukraine – und die finden in Deutschland laut einer Befragung viele Gläubige. Die Anhängerschaft einer Partei zeigt sich besonders anfällig.
> ...


Nimm Baldrian zur Beruhigung und unterhalte Dich mal mit so nem Verschwörungstheoretiker ohne ständig zu lachen...die glauben den Shice ernsthaft, das ist nicht nur "geblubbel"...


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nimm Baldrian zur Beruhigung und unterhalte Dich mal mit so nem Verschwörungstheoretiker ohne ständig zu lachen...die glauben den Shice ernsthaft, das ist nicht nur "geblubbel"...


Macht es das besser?
Sorry, aber ich kann damit wirklich null anfangen und da ich schon einen Zacken älter bin, ist das für mich eindeutig eine Auswirkung der Sozialen Medien mit ihren einfach zu erreichenden aber auch einfach zu schaffenden Echokammern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Macht es das besser?
> Sorry, aber ich kann damit wirklich null anfangen und da ich schon einen Zacken älter bin, ist das für mich eindeutig eine Auswirkung der Sozialen Medien mit ihren einfach zu erreichenden aber auch einfach zu schaffenden Echokammern.


Das ist Grundlage aller modernen Verschwörungstheorien... früher standen Leute mit total bescheuerten Theorien alleine da bzw wurden in der Dorfkneipe in die Ecke zum schämen gestellt. Heute kannste ins Netz schreiben was du willst, du findest immer Idioten die mitmachen, einfach wegen der schieren Menge an Adressaten und deren Anonymität.


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Wie, es gibt keine Schwabsche Weltverschwörung?


----------



## Optiki (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wie wir zum Erstaunen aller feststellen durften, sind die Russen wahrhaftig nun keine Experten bzgl. Logistik & Co..
> Wenn Sie nun Transportinfrastruktur zerstören, werden sie ihren eigenen Vormarsch zwangsläufig massiv ausbremsen.
> Im Vorfeld verbrannte Erde zu generieren ist für den Angreifer schlechter als für den Verteidiger.


Gut, sie wollten ja auch zum Beispiel in Hostomel direkt mit Transportmaschinen landen, jedoch wurden deren Einheiten zur Sicherung immer innerhalb von wenigen Tagen bzw. Stunden vernichtet, ob sie wirklich geglaubt haben, es wird so einfach.

Aktuell greifen sie ja sowieso mehr im Westen der Ukraine an um dort das Schienennetz zu vernichten, ansonsten haben sie hauptsächlich Fabriken zerlegt. In Odessa haben sie ja vor wenigen noch Tagen den Flughafen unbrauchbar gemacht. Über die Qualität der Angriffe lässt sich streiten, die Ukraine dementiert immer Treffer auf relevante Lager mit Lieferungen des Westens.


compisucher schrieb:


> Profis würden versuchen,  die Transporte selbst auszuschalten... aber OK, nicht jeder ist Profi...


Stelle ich mir schwierig vor, wie wölltest du das angehen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Angeblich 18 Raketen/Marschflugkörper in der Westukraine gegen Bahninfrastruktur eingesetzt...
> Da denke ich mir: Doch so viel?
> Wenn da nun 180 oder so stehen würde, hätte ich gesagt, OK könnte kritisch werden, aber 18?
> Entweder können die Russen im Vorfeld keine Ziele identifizieren oder sie haben kaum mehr Raketen...


Es gibt ja viele Analysten (über Qualität kann ich nichts sagen), welche schon seit einiger Zeit vermuten, dass den Russen irgendwann diese präzisen Raketen ausgehen, aber bis jetzt ist das nicht passiert. Auf das Stahlwerk werden nur noch einfache Bomben abgeworfen und alte FAB Bomben wurden wohl auch wieder aus den Lagern geholt. 

Ein Teil der Marschflugkörpern werden aktuell von Ubooten aus abgefeuert und diese werden dann in Sewastopol neu bestückt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1516666468443865092

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern sollen es noch Bomber gewesen sein, ich finde gerade die Quelle dazu nicht mehr, ich dächte etwas von Tupolew Tu-22M gelesen zu haben. 

Das wird jetzt wahrscheinlich jeden Tag so gehen, bis denen die Raketen ausgehen, sie merken das es nichts bringt oder sie meinen, ihre Ziele damit erreicht zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist Grundlage aller modernen Verschwörungstheorien... früher standen Leute mit total bescheuerten Theorien alleine da bzw wurden in der Dorfkneipe in die Ecke zum schämen gestellt. Heute kannste ins Netz schreiben was du willst, du findest immer Idioten die mitmachen, einfach wegen der schieren Menge an Adressaten und deren Anonymität.


Genau auf den Punkt! Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrückn können!


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir schwierig vor, wie wölltest du das angehen?


Och, US-Aufklärung-Satelliten können zumindest gem. offiziellen Angaben weltweit Objekte in Golfballgröße in Farbe, IR und ultraviolett und 24/7entdecken + verfolgen und werden mit zur Steuerung der Cruise Missiles oder auch B-2 Bomber genutzt.
Wäre ja ein schlechter Scherz der Geschichte, wenn Russland als größte Atommacht der Welt nicht auch über diese Aufklärungsfähigkeiten verfügen würde.


Optiki schrieb:


> Gestern sollen es noch Bomber gewesen sein, ich finde gerade die Quelle dazu nicht mehr, ich dächte etwas von Tupolew Tu-22M gelesen zu haben.


Hmmm.... Tu-22M?
Dann setzen die Russen bei einem ihnen sooo wichtigen Vorhaben völlig veraltete Schwenkflügelbomber aus Anfang der 1979ger Jahre ein?
Der dort verbaute Radar hat eine Zielauflösung von nur ca. 25 m.
Treffer auf ein Bahngleis wäre purer Zufall...


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Och, US-Aufklärung-Satelliten können zumindest gem. offiziellen Angaben weltweit Objekte in Golfballgröße in Farbe, IR und ultraviolett und 24/7entdecken + verfolgen und werden mit zur Steuerung der Cruise Missiles oder auch B-2 Bomber genutzt.
> Wäre ja ein schlechter Scherz der Geschichte, wenn Russland als größte Atommacht der Welt nicht auch über diese Aufklärungsfähigkeiten verfügen würde.


Ich glaube hier überschätzt du die Russen einfach ziemlich stark.
Aufklären dürfte noch halbwegs gehen, aber bei Vernetzung bin ich mehr als skeptisch, eher glaube ich das ihnen dafür schlicht und einfach sehr viel Technik und wohl auch Know How fehlt.
Nach allem was wir sehen, gibt es z.B. bei den Bodentruppen null Vernetzung und noch nicht mal irgendwie brauchbare Fernmeldetechnik.



compisucher schrieb:


> *Hmmm.... Tu-22M?*
> Dann setzen die Russen bei einem ihnen sooo wichtigen Vorhaben völlig veraltete Schwenkflügelbomber aus Anfang der 1979ger Jahre ein?
> Der dort verbaute Radar hat eine Zielauflösung von nur ca. 25 m.
> Treffer auf ein Bahngleis wäre purer Zufall...



Was soll denn großartig anderes da sein?
Immerhin wird die Tu-22M augenblicklich immer noch in Russland modernisiert/Kampfwertgesteigert auf TU-22M(3).








						Tupolew Tu-22M – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll denn großartig anderes da sein?
> Immerhin wird die Tu-22M augenblicklich immer noch in Russland modernisiert/Kampfwertgesteigert auf TU-22M(3).
> 
> 
> ...


Na, da hätte ich doch eine weitaus präzisere Tu-160 losgeschickt.
Der Su-34 mangelt es ja leider (oder zum Glück) für so was an Reichweite.
Die Tu-22 kann gar nix außer fliegen,  die haben wir schon in meiner aktiven Zeit als Zieldrohne verspottet - und das ist 30 Jahre her...


----------



## Optiki (5. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na, da hätte ich doch eine weitaus präzisere Tu-160 losgeschickt.
> Der Su-34 mangelt es ja leider (oder zum Glück) für so was an Reichweite.
> Die Tu-22 kann gar nix außer fliegen,  die haben wir schon in meiner aktiven Zeit als Zieldrohne verspottet - und das ist 30 Jahre her...


Wie geschrieben finde ich die Quelle dazu gerade nicht mehr, da standen zwei verschiedene Typen drin. Flugzeuge oder generell Militärfahrzeuge gehören normalerweise nicht zu meinem Interessensgebiet. Es war mehr oder weniger die Information darüber, dass dieses Mal wieder Flugzeuge eingesetzt wurden, sonst viel die Uboote. 

Hier ist zum Beispiel einer der letzten Treffer auf eine Brücke:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522094795354775552

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522082384186953729

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (5. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben finde ich die Quelle dazu gerade nicht mehr, da standen zwei verschiedene Typen drin. Flugzeuge oder generell Militärfahrzeuge gehören normalerweise nicht zu meinem Interessensgebiet. Es war mehr oder weniger die Information darüber, dass dieses Mal wieder Flugzeuge eingesetzt wurden, sonst viel die Uboote.


Nun, im Prinzip ist es ja auch irrelevant, was da eingeschlagen hat und die Militärtechnik ist sekundär.

Ich erkenne allerdings nicht wirklich auf den Videos, wo genau dann die Trefferlage war.

So als alter Statiker sage ich aber, selbst ein Treffer mit einer 1.000 kg Bombe auf die Fundamente im Fluss oder nur auf die Fahrbahn juckt eine Stahlkastenbrücke (so weit erkannt) nur peripher.
Solch eine Brücke bekommt ein valides Problem, wenn die statisch notwendige Kastenform an Knotenpunkten beschädigt wird.
Und für so was braucht man Waffensysteme, die unter 1m Zielabweichung haben.
Der Einsatz von allem Anderen ist schlichtweg Geldverbrennung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Mai 2022)

Steinmeier telefoniert mit Selenskyj
					

Es ist ein Zeichen der Annäherung: Bundespräsident Steinmeier hat mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Selenskyj telefoniert. Dabei seien die Irritationen aus der Vergangenheit ausgeräumt worden, teilte das Bundespräsidialamt mit.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Von mit dem Vorgang befassten Personen bestätigten zudem, dass Selenskyj sowohl Steinmeier als auch Kanzler Olaf Scholz nach Kiew eingeladen habe.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist Grundlage aller modernen Verschwörungstheorien... früher standen Leute mit total bescheuerten Theorien alleine da bzw wurden in der Dorfkneipe in die Ecke zum schämen gestellt. Heute kannste ins Netz schreiben was du willst, du findest immer Idioten die mitmachen, einfach wegen der schieren Menge an Adressaten und deren Anonymität.


Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Es gibt über die Zeit nach dem ersten Weltkrieg ein nettes Buch "Am Anfang war Gewalt" wo haarklein beschrieben wird wie zig dieser kleinen VTs in ihren Echokammern zirkuliert sind und zu massiver Gewalt geführt haben.
Ja damals fand man das am Kiosk in zig Zeitungen und der Rest war Mundpropaganda. Es war damals auch absolut präsent, es hat nur wenige Stunden länger gedauert als heute.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2022)

aber die Dosis war mit Sicherheit weitaus geringer.


----------



## Eckism (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Macht es das besser?
> Sorry, aber ich kann damit wirklich null anfangen und da ich schon einen Zacken älter bin, ist das für mich eindeutig eine Auswirkung der Sozialen Medien mit ihren einfach zu erreichenden aber auch einfach zu schaffenden Echokammern.


Es soll es nicht besser machen...ich wollte damit sagen, das es nicht weniger werden, die solchen Quatsch glauben...es wird wahrscheinlich eher mehr.
Die "sozialen Medien^^" beschleunigen nur, das Bildungssystem hat da eher versagt und dann kommt noch Unzufriedenheit dazu.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> Es gibt über die Zeit nach dem ersten Weltkrieg ein nettes Buch "Am Anfang war Gewalt" wo haarklein beschrieben wird wie zig dieser kleinen VTs in ihren Echokammern zirkuliert sind und zu massiver Gewalt geführt haben.
> Ja damals fand man das am Kiosk in zig Zeitungen und der Rest war Mundpropaganda. Es war damals auch absolut präsent, es hat nur wenige Stunden länger gedauert als heute.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht wirklich.
Du kannst schlecht eine Dolchstoßlegende, die von höchster Stelle angestoßen wurde und dann in viele kleine VTs mündete, mit modifizierten Qannon VTs vergleichen, wo die Leute wirklich glauben eine "Elite" würde Kinder entführen, ihr Blut trinken und mit ihnen Orgien feiern.
Die Leute,  die aus dem WWI kamen waren tief traumatisiert, teilweise ihr komplettes Weltbild zerschlagen, hier leben die Leute seit 80 Jahren in Frieden und Wohlstand.

Das perverse daran, dass diese VT, nichts anderes ist, als eine modifizierte 500 Jahre alte, antisemitische und frauenfeindliche VT, aus der Zeit der Hexenverfolgungen, halt nur etwas modernisiert, sparchlich aufgepeppt und um Nuancen abgewandelt.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst schlecht eine Dolchstoßlegende, die von höchster Stelle angestoßen wurde


Tu ich doch nicht, lies das Buch, es ist wirklich sehr interessant und es geht tendenziell nicht um die große bekannte Dolchstoßlegende.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Mai 2022)

alter verwalter. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522263503905689600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (5. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> alter verwalter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Video ist schon was älter (2-3 Wochen), dass wurde damals als erster Test der alten FAB Bomben beschrieben.

Ich hatte ja auch den Kerl erwähnt, welcher das Rekrutierungsbüro mit Molotows beworfen hat, wie es sich wohl herausgestellt hat, hat er sich sogar selber dabei filmen lassen:



Spoiler: Link zum Video auf Twitter 







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522201486654066688

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

> Es sei ein "wichtiges Gespräch" gewesen: Bundespräsident Steinmeier hat mit Ukraines Präsident Selenskyj telefoniert. Dabei seien laut Präsidialamt Irritationen ausgeräumt worden. Selenskyj habe Steinmeier und die Bundesregierung nach Kiew eingeladen.
> 
> Nach dem Eklat um die Ausladung von Bundespräsident Frank-Walter Steinmeier vonseiten der Ukraine stehen die Zeichen nun auf Entspannung und Annäherung: Etwa 45 Minuten telefonierte Steinmeier mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj. Das bestätigt eine Sprecherin des Präsidenten. Nach Angaben des Bundespräsidialamtes seien dabei die Irritationen aus der Vergangenheit ausgeräumt worden.
> 
> Steinmeier habe Selenskyi seine "Solidarität, Respekt und Unterstützung für den mutigen Kampf des ukrainischen Volkes gegen den russischen Aggressor ausgesprochen". Beide Präsidenten hätten das Gespräch als "sehr wichtig" und "sehr gut" bezeichnet. "Beide Präsidenten vereinbarten, in engem Kontakt zu bleiben."


Quelle: Steinmeier und Selenskyj räumen Irritationen aus

Angeblich hatte Friedrich Merz zwischen ihnen vermittelt.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> alter verwalter.


Alles was weniger zerstört ist als die Landschaft im ersten Weltkrieg löst  bei mir irgendwie kein erstaunen aus...


RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich hatte Friedrich Merz zwischen ihnen vermittelt.


Das angeblich muss ganz fett unterstrichen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das angeblich muss ganz fett unterstrichen werden.


Hauptsache stänkern, es ist mehr als peinlich, das nach Niemnd der deutschen Regierung in maßgeblicher Position in der Ukraine war, einfach nur peinlich!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hauptsache stänkern


Nein, Merz ist ein Politiker im Wahlkampfmodus und dann ist misstrauen erste Pflicht, insbesondere weil es auch Aussagen gibt, dass diese Pläne schon seit Montag bestehen und noch länger gibt es Gemunkel über den Besuch von Scholz zusammen mit Macron.
Hätten Hofreiter, Roth, Strack Zimmermann oder gar Gysi sowas nach ihrem Besuch gesagt würde das selbe gelten.
Es ist eigentlich ganz simpel oder?


Don-71 schrieb:


> das nach Niemnd der deutschen Regierung in maßgeblicher Position in der Ukraine war, einfach nur peinlich!


Wenn einem PR Fotos so wichtig sind, dann ja.
Mich interessieren eher Waffen und hier liegt das Desaster auch in erster Linie in der Kommunikation, zumindest in letzter Zeit, weil man viel eher hätte liefern müssen. Aber da können sich seitens des politischen Spitzenpersonals der BRD auch nur wenige rausreden wie Habeck. 
Die Ablehnung seitens AKK die Ukraine mit mehr als ein paar Nachtsichtgeräten auszustatten liegt hunderten Offizieren der Bundeswehr die wie ich dabei waren immer noch in den Ohren.
Aber wie gesagt, das trifft viele Politiker.
Dann gibt es noch die Flüchtlinge, ja der Boris war in Kiew, aber der Boris hat auch nur grob 1/15 an Ukrainern aufgenommen, wenn man uns als Maßstab setzt und er hat es zu Beginn versucht zu verhindern.
Das wäre mir persönlich peinlicher als dieses Hin und Her mit einem Scholzbesuch, weil das trifft die Menschen tatsächlich.

Allgemein ist meine Ansicht, dass sich Union und SPD in den letzten Jahren bzgl. Russland veranstaltet haben unmöglich war. Gucken wir doch mal nach MV was dort abging und abgeht. 
SPD an der Macht - Check
Linke brauchen wir nicht drüber reden
CDU auch lange dabei
Kanzleramt und Wirtschaftsminister waren auch über die Sache mit der Stiftung informiert, es hat die Merkel einfach nicht gejuckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wäre sehr nett, wenn du damit aufhören würdest einzelne sätze aus dem zusammenhang zu reißen.
> 
> ich habe selbst dazu geschrieben, dass die ukraine unterstützt werden muss. natürlich darf man nicht "nach der pfeife eines despoten tanzen", habe ich auch nirgends behauptet.



Du hast ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass man die Ukraine "gleichzeitig" unterstützen müsse, so als wären das zwei Paar Schuhe, und dass die bisherige nicht-Unterstützung der Ukraine durch Scholz "ganz vernünftig gewesen wäre", was eine ziemlich niedrige Priorität für das zweite Paar bedeutet. Das der Schutzt des hiesigen Volkes "erste" Priorität ist, hast du sogar ausdrücklich betont. 
Ich habe daher den Satz zitiert, der das aus deinem Post herausgelesene am kompaktesten zusammenfasst. Wenn ich da falsch sage, korrigiere micht bitte, aber motz nicht pauschal.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass niemand in Europa sicher sein wird, solange Putin nicht gestoppt ist. Daher hat unter Sicherheitsaspekten die Unterstützung der Ukraine höchste Priorität.




AchtBit schrieb:


> https://www.bmuv.de/fileadmin/bmu-import/files/pdfs/allgemein/application/pdf/sicherheitskriterien_kernkraftwerke_revisiond.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint genau die Fassung zu sein, die mir vorliegt und in der ich mit deinen Verweisen nichts finde.




compisucher schrieb:


> Na, da hätte ich doch eine weitaus präzisere Tu-160 losgeschickt.
> Der Su-34 mangelt es ja leider (oder zum Glück) für so was an Reichweite.
> Die Tu-22 kann gar nix außer fliegen,  die haben wir schon in meiner aktiven Zeit als Zieldrohne verspottet - und das ist 30 Jahre her...



Äh - die Tu-160 ist nur 10 Jahre jünger als die originale Tu-22 und gerade im Bereich Elektronik 25-30 Jahre älter als die aktuelle TU-22M3. Die dient sogar als Basis für die geplante (oder wurde schon was geliefert?) Modernisierungsstufe TU-160M2. Vor allem aber ist die Tu-22M der taktische Bomber der russischen Luftwaffe, die deutlich größere Tu-160 dagegen ein strategischer.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKbl8dnMG68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein interessantes Video mit Suzanna Randall, wo sie analysiert welche Gefahren für die AKWs in der Ukraine (und für uns) bestehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2022)

Grade im Netz drüber gestolpert:

www.redsquareprotest.org

Es wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts bewirken - aber es kostet auch nichts bzw. kann nicht schaden. Ich hab mich mal digital mit bösem Gesicht auf den roten Platz gestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Mai 2022)

ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber es wird vermeldet, dass die russen wohl durch die ukrainer noch ein kriegsschiff verloren haben - die fregatte admiral makarow. 









						Ist die Makarow das nächste russische Debakel?
					

Unbestätigten Berichten vom Donnerstag zufolge wurde ein weiteres wichtiges russisches Überwasserkampfschiff von der Ukraine angegriffen. Es soll ...




					www.krone.at
				








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522509777053618176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn das wie bei der moskau stimmt, wäre das schon ein ding, vor allem da russland im schwarzen meer ja nicht mehr nachlegen kann.


----------



## AchtBit (6. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die gute Frau erzählt Müll, über den Unfall in Tschernobyl. Ich lasse jetzt mal die Kette von Ereignissen, durch die der Notausschalter  zum  Zünder wurde, weg.  Die Graphit - Spitzen der Steuerstäbe kamen mit dem Brennstäben in Kontakt , während kein Kühlwasser zirkulierte . Das Graphit  hat die  Bennstäbe in kürzester Zeit  so  angeheizt, dass das verbliebene Wasser komplett verdampft wurde.  Der heisse Dampf seinerseits hat die Brennstäbe noch weiter angeheizt. Als  kurz darauf  wieder frisches Kühlwasser in den Reaktor floss,  war das, wie Öl ins Feuer gießen.  Es wurde sofort verdampft  und  hat die  Reaktion weiter angeregt. Letztlich  hat der Dampfdruck die Reaktorabdeckung,  durch  das  Gebäudedach geblasen. Im Bruchteil einer Sekunde reagierten dann, Wasserstoff und heisses Graphit, mit  dem  eindringenden Sauerstoff...... Und 'Bumm'.


----------



## jotun85 (6. Mai 2022)

Bereiten die USA den 3. Weltkrieg vor? Selbst der Guardian spricht schon vom "totalen Krieg" und vergleicht den Lend-and-Lease Act für die Ukraine mit dem Lend-and-Lease Act von 1941, durch den Roosevelt seine kriegsunwillige Bevölkerung Schritt für Schritt in den Konflikt zwang.









						Is escalation in Ukraine part of the US strategy? | Adam Tooze
					

The aim of the billions committed through the Lend-Lease plan could tip the geopolitical balance. History may be about to repeat itself, says Adam Tooze of Columbia University




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2022)

Den dritten Weltkrieg vorbereiten indem man die Ukraine beliefert und dann direkt Roosevelt als Vergleich zu nehmen impliziert den Vorwurf die USA seien Schuld am zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## jotun85 (6. Mai 2022)

Nicht meine These, sondern die des Geschichtsprofessors im Guardian.

"However, history is complex – scratch the surface and the ambiguities multiply. What does invoking Lend-Lease really imply for the direction of US policy?

Presumably, the narrative is sustained by the promise that a good war fought against an evil regime will be won through the generous sponsorship of the United States. But to complete that narrative arc you have to keep winding the clock forward from Lend-Lease in March to the Atlantic charter in August 1941 and, by December, to Pearl Harbor and the US entry into the war. Providing aid to both China and the British empire, Lend-Lease was a crucial step in turning what was originally a separate Japanese war on China and a German war in Europe into a world war."

Ich persönlich bin überzeugter Transatlantiker und wenn ich mir unsere völlig unfähige Regierung anschaue, bin ich froh, dass in der NATO klar geregelt ist, wer Koch ist und wer Kellner. Das kleine Mädchen Merkel soll laut Financial Times seinerzeit ja sogar in Tränen ausgebrochen sein, als sie von Obama zur Bankenrettung und in die europäische Schuldenunion gezwungen wurde:

https://www.ft.com/content/f6f4d6b4-ca2e-11e3-ac05-00144feabdc0

 "To the astonishment of almost everyone in the room, Angela Merkel began to cry. “Das ist nicht fair.” That is not fair, the German chancellor said angrily, tears welling in her eyes. “Ich bringe mich nicht selbst um.” I am not going to commit suicide."

Jenseits des großen Teiches wird übrigens offen zugegeben, dass der Vertrag von Versailles und die Geldpolitik der Fed in der Weltwirtschaftskrise keine Sternstunde war. Wäre es vielen Deutschen nicht so dreckig gegangen, dass sie nichts mehr zu verlieren hatten, wäre Hitlers Aufstieg wohl ganz anders verlaufen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> Nicht meine These, sondern die des Geschichtsprofessors im Guardian.
> 
> "However, history is complex – scratch the surface and the ambiguities multiply. What does invoking Lend-Lease really imply for the direction of US policy?
> 
> Presumably, the narrative is sustained by the promise that a good war fought against an evil regime will be won through the generous sponsorship of the United States. But to complete that narrative arc you have to keep winding the clock forward from Lend-Lease in March to the Atlantic charter in August 1941 and, by December, to Pearl Harbor and the US entry into the war. Providing aid to both China and the British empire, Lend-Lease was a crucial step in turning what was originally a separate Japanese war on China and a German war in Europe into a world war."


und ebenso wie diesen geschichtsprofessor haben wir schon viele ex-generäte, ex-politiker, geschichtsprofessoren usw. gehört/gelesen, die beinahe alle eine unterschiedliche ansicht vertreten.

frei dem motto "jeder darf sich das aussuchen, das zur eigenen meinung am ehesten passt". irgendeine meinung wird vermutlich stimmen, nur welche wissen wir nicht.

eines ist und bleibt aber ganz klar: putins russland ist der aggressor und nicht die usa, nicht die ukraine und nicht der rest europas. wer diese simple tatsache nicht erkennt, verklärt diesen teil der geschichte sogar schon bevor er beendet ist - und das dürfte ganz in putins interesse sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> Bereiten die USA den 3. Weltkrieg vor? Selbst der Guardian spricht schon vom "totalen Krieg" und vergleicht den Lend-and-Lease Act für die Ukraine mit dem Lend-and-Lease Act von 1941, durch den Roosevelt seine kriegsunwillige Bevölkerung Schritt für Schritt in den Konflikt zwang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Ukraine bietet die Gelegenheit Russland sehr zu schwächen und davon werden die Amis bestimmt nicht absehen. Dazu massig Waffenbestellungen aus Europa, Gasexporte an die EU.., alles im allem eine perfekte Win Situation für den Ami.


----------



## jotun85 (6. Mai 2022)

In Deutschland lese ich leider ziemlich einseitige Meinungen. Darum finde ich solche Beiträge aus der internationalen Presse zur Einordnung immer wieder höchst spannend. Nur zum Vergleich wie beispielsweise die Tagesschau die Internationale Geberkonferenz mit läppischen 6 Mrd. hochspielte, während über den Lend-Lease Act mit 45 Mrd. oder das britische Engagement quasi gar nicht berichtet wird: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/ukraine-geberkonferenz-103.html

Klar, ist Russland der Aggressor. Völkerrechtlich gesehen waren das die USA im Irak und Jugoslawien jedoch auch. Und die jungen russischen Wehrdienstleistenden, die zu einer vermeintlichen Übung eingezogen wurden und sich dann plötzlich an der Front in der Ukraine wiederfanden, säßen jetzt bestimmt auch lieber zuhause am Rechner und würden gerne Elden Ring zocken. Im Krieg zählt nur Realpolitik und keine Moraldebatten. Hierzulande fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass wir die Frauenquote im Generalstab diskutieren.

Man vergleiche die Reden von Ronald Reagan oder John F. Kenney im kalten Krieg mit Scholz oder Biden heute. Ein Trauerspiel! Kein Wunder, dass Putin auf die Idee kam, er könne sich die Ukraine einverleiben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5eKrGY7tL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

Frei nach "Funny Bones":
Man muss nur lange genug in eine Richtung schauen um irgendetwas zu sehen (oder eben auch  nicht)...









						USA: Historische Regelung für Rüstungslieferungen
					

Die USA wollen ihre Unterstützung für die Ukraine intensivieren: 33 Milliarden Dollar Hilfen hat Präsident Biden beantragt. Der Kongress reaktivierte zudem ein Gesetz von 1941, um Rüstungslieferungen zu erleichtern. Von T. Teichmann.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> In Deutschland lese ich leider ziemlich einseitige Meinungen. Darum finde ich solche Beiträge aus der internationalen Presse zur Einordnung immer wieder höchst spannend. Nur zum Vergleich wie beispielsweise die Tagesschau die Internationale Geberkonferenz mit läppischen 6 Mrd. hochspielte, während über den Lend-Lease Act mit 45 Mrd. oder das britische Engagement quasi gar nicht berichtet wird:
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/ukraine-geberkonferenz-103.html
> Klar, ist Russland der Aggressor. Völkerrechtlich gesehen waren das die USA im Irak und Jugoslawien jedoch auch. Und die jungen russischen Wehrdienstleistenden, die zu einer vermeintlichen Übung eingezogen wurden und sich dann plötzlich an der Front in der Ukraine wiederfanden, säßen jetzt bestimmt auch lieber zuhause am Rechner und würden gerne Elden Ring zocken. Im Krieg zählt nur Realpolitik und keine Moraldebatten. Hierzulande fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass wir die Frauenquote im Generalstab diskutieren.
> ...


finde nicht, dass die tagesschau das ergebnis "hochgespielt" hat. sie berichtet in dem fall halt schlicht über die deutsche beteiligung. vergleiche mit anderen staaten (erst recht nicht der usa, der größten volkswirtschaft der welt) sind da doch wenig sinnvoll, es zählt das geholfen wird.

kannst gerne reagan und kennedy anführen, ich würde eher mit den anfangs komplett zurückhaltenden mächten im ww2 vergleichen, da reagiert der demokratische westen nun deutlich besser (wenn für mich persönlich auch nicht genug). damals konnte es nur so sehr eskalieren, weil man das deutsche reich einfach gelassen und russland bis zum deutschen angriff auch noch mit jenen paktiert hat.

heute sieht das unter berücksichtigung aller waffentechnischen entwicklungen und risiken anders aus.

im endeffekt hat russland es nur geschafft sich zu isolieren und den westen und die nato-staaten wieder zueinander zu führen - und mit schweden und finnland werden noch weitere militärisch gut aufgestellte staaten dazukommen.

leider bedeutet das bisher und weiterhin viele unschuldige opfer.


Jahtari schrieb:


> Frei nach "Funny Bones":
> Man muss nur lange genug in eine Richtung schauen um irgendetwas zu sehen (oder eben auch  nicht)...
> 
> 
> ...


siehste, wird sehrwohl drüber berichtet.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun hat wohl zufälligerweise (und|oder zu lange?) in die falsche richtung geschaut. der Mond ist halt eben trotzdem da - auch wenn man nicht hinsieht. ^^
p.s.: soll keine blöde anmache gewesen sein, @jotun85  - mir ging es nur um den vllt. etwas leichtfertig hingeschlotzten Satz _"während über den Lend-Lease Act mit 45 Mrd. oder das britische Engagement quasi gar nicht berichtet wird"_.

zurück zum Thema:
wenn das stimmt - wie blöd kann man sein:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522616953436786689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Überheblichkeit?


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> Völkerrechtlich gesehen waren das die USA im Irak und Jugoslawien jedoch auch.


In Jugoslawien? War das da nicht durch die UN abgesegnet?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Mai 2022)

Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird, das Land ist weder in der EU noch in der Nato, genau wie Georgien und Ukraine, also ein Ziel ohne festes Bündnis.
Dort ist ja eine abtrünnige Provinz voll mit Russen und einem großen Munitionslager, da findet man sicher auch "plausible" Gründe um es zu annektieren, wenn sie faul sind bemühen sie wieder den Neo Nazi Vorwand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Mai 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird, das Land ist weder in der EU noch in der Nato, genau wie Georgien und Ukraine, also ein Ziel ohne festes Bündnis.
> Dort ist ja eine abtrünnige Provinz voll mit Russen und einem großen Munitionslager, da findet man sicher auch "plausible" Gründe um es zu annektieren, wenn sie faul sind bemühen sie wieder den Neo Nazi Vorwand.


vermutlich will putin genau dafür die verbindung über den süden bauen. man darf nur hoffen, dass die ukraine in der lage bleibt z.b. odessa zu halten.

im moment sieht es nicht so schlecht aus, immerhin stockt der russische vormarsch trotz konzentration auf osten und süden weiterhin. die reiben sich ganz schön auf. wenn das so bleibt werden sie auch keine transnistrien-verbindung hinbekommen. allerdings weiß ich nicht wie viele kampfbereite in der annektierten region bereit sind, ist alles relativ unklar.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird, das Land ist weder in der EU noch in der Nato, genau wie Georgien und Ukraine, also ein Ziel ohne festes Bündnis.
> Dort ist ja eine abtrünnige Provinz voll mit Russen und einem großen Munitionslager, da findet man sicher auch "plausible" Gründe um es zu annektieren, wenn sie faul sind bemühen sie wieder den Neo Nazi Vorwand.



ääähm:









						Decision to invade Moldova already approved by Kremlin - The Times
					

Russian leaders have drafted an elaborate plan to invade Moldova soon, which could lead to a repeat of a “Donbas” scenario in the region. — Ukrinform.




					www.ukrinform.net
				












						Russia ‘is already paving the way for a takeover of Moldova’
					

Russia will attempt to open up a new front against Ukraine from Moldova, according to Ukrainian military sources




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## jotun85 (6. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Jugoslawien? War das da nicht durch die UN abgesegnet?











						NATO: Sündenfall Jugoslawien? | MDR.DE
					

Vor 20 Jahren begann die NATO mit der Bombardierung Jugoslawiens. Mit dabei: die Bundeswehr. Bis heute gibt es Zweifel an der Legitimität des Einsatzes. Zu Recht, meinen Völkerrechtler.




					www.mdr.de
				




"*Die Bombardierung Jugoslawiens war die erste NATO-Operation ohne UN-Mandat.  Bis heute gibt es Zweifel an der Legitimität des Einsatzes. Zu Recht, meinen Völkerrechtler."*


juko888 schrieb:


> vermutlich will putin genau dafür die verbindung über den süden bauen. man darf nur hoffen, dass die ukraine in der lage bleibt z.b. odessa zu halten.


Wenn man sich die geplanten Materiallisten der Amis und diverse Äußerungen hochrangiger Militärs ansieht, scheint man nicht davon auszugehen, das Odessa gehalten werden kann. Ein Ziel scheint aber die zügige Rückeroberung zu sein. Deshalb so viele Offensivwaffen.


Jahtari schrieb:


> Russia ‘is already paving the way for a takeover of Moldova’
> 
> 
> Russia will attempt to open up a new front against Ukraine from Moldova, according to Ukrainian military sources
> ...


Auch für den Durchschnitts-Ami bedeutet die Krise Inflation und Rezession. Nur der Deep State und der militärisch-industrielle Komplex reiben sich die Hände. Daran, dass Biden keine Atom-U-Boote schickt und Putin wie seinerzeit Kennedy in der Kubakrise ein Ultimatum setzt, sieht man, dass dieser Krieg mit all dem Leiden für die Bevölkerung in Washington gewollt wird. Zum Glück sind die Midterm Elections kein halbes Jahr mehr entfernt und selbst in Bundesstaaten, die traditionell demokratisch wählen sowie bei Schwarzen und Latinos sind Bidens Umfragewerte vernichtend schlecht. 









						Trump says he would send nuclear submarines to go 'up and down' Russia's coast to pressure Putin
					

"We say, 'Oh, he's a nuclear power.' But we're a greater nuclear power," former President Donald Trump said during an appearance on Fox Business.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt - wie blöd kann man sein:


Was da wohl wahr ist?
Ich hatte letztens gelesen, dass man das Schiff mit Drohnen abgelenkt hat und die Neptuns dadurch treffen konnten...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

jep. mitunter dauert es aber, bis tiefere Analysen abgeschlossen sind. wie auch immer, auch hier gilt: nichts genaues weiss man nicht und am ende kackt die Ente. So oder so hats der Pott hinter sich - gut so. Jetzt warten wir mal ab, was mit dem aktuellen ist - da sagt der eine ja auch so und der andere so.

und für nach der tagesschau:

Krieg in der Ukraine: Die Schlacht um den Donbass




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJiuc4KWmQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird, das Land ist weder in der EU noch in der Nato, genau wie Georgien und Ukraine, also ein Ziel ohne festes Bündnis.
> Dort ist ja eine abtrünnige Provinz voll mit Russen und einem großen Munitionslager, da findet man sicher auch "plausible" Gründe um es zu annektieren, wenn sie faul sind bemühen sie wieder den Neo Nazi Vorwand.


Ein "Gefühl"? Wenn den verrückten Iwan keiner in Bälde aufhält, macht der erst vor der Oder halt. Wenn überhaupt... 

Nur meine Meinung. 

Gruß


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> Daran, dass Biden keine Atom-U-Boote schickt und Putin wie seinerzeit Kennedy in der Kubakrise ein Ultimatum setzt, sieht man, dass dieser Krieg mit all dem Leiden für die Bevölkerung in Washington gewollt wird.


... und tschüß.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Krieg in der Ukraine: Die Schlacht um den Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Video wurde mir eben auf YT auch vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> der Deep State und der militärisch-industrielle Komplex reiben sich die Hände


Hoecker, Sie sind raus!

und

Verändert sich so langsam Chinas Haltung zum Ukrainekrieg?









						China veröffentlicht russlandkritisches Interview
					

Chinas Haltung zum Ukraine-Krieg ist nicht ganz klar.  Einerseits gibt es Unterstützung für Moskau, andererseits geht Peking auch immer wieder auf Distanz. Überraschend veröffentlichen nun chinesische Staatsmedien ein Interview, in dem der ukrainische Außenminister Kuleba scharfe Worte findet.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (6. Mai 2022)

Die AfD lässt mal wieder die Masken fallen









						AfD-Abgeordneter spricht auf russischer Konferenz
					

Die AfD findet keine klare Linie im Umgang mit Russland. Nun trat ein AfD-Politiker auf einer Konferenz für die russische Wirtschaft auf - und Parteichef Chrupalla äußerte sich in russischen Staatsmedien. Von Andrea Becker.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Mai 2022)

jotun85 schrieb:


> Nur der Deep State und der militärisch-industrielle Komplex reiben sich die Hände. Daran, dass Biden keine Atom-U-Boote schickt und Putin wie seinerzeit Kennedy in der Kubakrise ein Ultimatum setzt, sieht man, dass dieser Krieg mit all dem Leiden für die Bevölkerung in Washington gewollt wird. Zum Glück sind die Midterm Elections kein halbes Jahr mehr entfernt und selbst in Bundesstaaten, die traditionell demokratisch wählen sowie bei Schwarzen und Latinos sind Bidens Umfragewerte vernichtend schlecht.


immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell ihr leute euch selbst enttarnt.   









						Liveblog: ++ 50 Zivilisten aus Stahlwerk gerettet ++
					

50 Menschen konnten nach ukrainischen Angaben aus dem belagerten Asowstal-Werk in Mariupol evakuiert werden. Der UN-Sicherheitsrat will erstmals eine gemeinsame Erklärung zum Ukraine-Krieg abgeben. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





> 20:56 Uhr
> Vize-Ministerpräsidentin: 50 Menschen aus Asowstal-Werk gerettet​


immerhin! auch wenn das für die ukrainischen soldaten wohl alles andere als gut ausgehen wird.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Die AfD lässt mal wieder die Masken fallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert."


----------



## Optiki (6. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber es wird vermeldet, dass die russen wohl durch die ukrainer noch ein kriegsschiff verloren haben - die fregatte admiral makarow.


Das Gerücht gibt es aber schon zwei Tage und so richtig Handfestes gibt es nicht.

Das Schiff soll zwar unterwegs gewesen sein, aber sonst gibt es keine Hinweise und die aktuelle Quelle kommt einfach nur aus Odessa.

Beim letzten mal, ging die Meldung zuerst durch die Telegramm Channel der Ukrainer, dann hat es der Bürgermeister von Odessa verkündet, erst am nächsten Tag hat es dann Arestovych verkündet und dann nach und nach verschiedene andere Quellen, dann gab es Stunden später die Meldung der Russen über ein Feuer und eine Evakuierung. Der Rest der Story ist ja bekannt.

Ich würde mich darüber freuen, aber noch sieht es für nicht so aus, das Pentagon sagt ebenfalls nein





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522641408334704642

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Jahtari schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema:
> wenn das stimmt - wie blöd kann man sein:


Dann hätten sie wirklich gedacht, dass die keiner angreifen wird, sie sind ja auch die ganze Zeit vor der Küste mit der Flotte im Kreis gefahren. Was mich wundert, einen Tag davor, wurde ein Video von der Essen gezeigt, bei dem angeblich eine Drohen (TB2) abgeschossen wurde und dann fahren sie einen Tag später ohne Schutz herum, eventuell sind die System ja auch einfach herunter gefahren, weil der Strom knapp wurde und es waren nur noch die automatischen aktiv auf dem Bild.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird, das Land ist weder in der EU noch in der Nato, genau wie Georgien und Ukraine, also ein Ziel ohne festes Bündnis.
> Dort ist ja eine abtrünnige Provinz voll mit Russen und einem großen Munitionslager, da findet man sicher auch "plausible" Gründe um es zu annektieren, wenn sie faul sind bemühen sie wieder den Neo Nazi Vorwand.


Die Vermutung gibt es eigentlich schon sehr lange, kurz nach dem Beginn der Invasion hat Lukaschenko in einem Video dazu auch eine passende Karte geleakt. Das Problem ist aktuell die Leistung der Russen, aktuell können sie Transnistrien höchstens als Ablenkung nutzen und so ein paar Einheiten der Ukrainer an die Westseite binden, ähnliches soll wohl auch das Militärtraining der Belarussen darstellen. Wenn die Russen wirklich Moldawien angreifen, dann wird es die Nato vorher wissen und entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten. Sollten die Russen da wirklich etwas ausrichten wollen, dann müssten sie erstmal noch mehr Soldaten nach Transnistrien einfliegen, das wird schon logistisch schwierig und dann müssen sie auch Deppen finden, welche da ihr Leben lassen wollen, aktuell sinkt von Tag zu Tag die Motivation an der Ostfront der Ukraine. Die einzigen Soldaten die noch richtig Bock haben, sind die Deppen, welche aus sicherere Entfernung die ganze Woche das Stahlwerk mit Artillerie beschießen dürfen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die AfD lässt mal wieder die Masken fallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522665221638307842

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



manchmal wünschte ich mir man würde diesen vögeln die ausweispapiere wegnehmen und sie in einen teil der welt verfrachten, in denen man weißhäutige menschen ganz besonders mag. ^^



Optiki schrieb:


> Dann hätten sie wirklich gedacht, dass die keiner angreifen wird, sie sind ja auch die ganze Zeit vor der Küste mit der Flotte im Kreis gefahren. Was mich wundert, einen Tag davor, wurde ein Video von der Essen gezeigt, bei dem angeblich eine Drohen (TB2) abgeschossen wurde und dann fahren sie einen Tag später ohne Schutz herum, eventuell sind die System ja auch einfach herunter gefahren, weil der Strom knapp wurde und es waren nur noch die automatischen aktiv auf dem Bild.



Warum sollte auf einem funktionierendem Schiff dieser Größenordnung der Strom SO knapp werden können, dass man nichtmal mehr die Verteidigungssysteme am laufen halten könnte? Da macht man sich doch rechtzeitig auf und davon undoder sorgt für adäquaten und rechtzeitigen Nachschub?
Die Admiral Makarov scheint mir momentan sowas wie n Geisterschiff zu sein. Dort in der Gegend fliegt alles mögliche an Aufklärung rum und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf den Pott. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber es wird vermeldet, dass die russen wohl durch die ukrainer noch ein kriegsschiff verloren haben - die fregatte admiral makarow.
> 
> https://www.krone.at/2700691
> 
> wenn das wie bei der moskau stimmt, wäre das schon ein ding, vor allem da russland im schwarzen meer ja nicht mehr nachlegen kann.



Das wäre vor allen deswegen ein Ding, weil es keinen Oldtimer getroffen hat. Wenn die Ukrainer in der aktuellen Lage eine russische Neuentwicklung mutmaßlich beim ersten Angriff versenken (von vorangehenden wurde zumindest nichts berichtet), dann können sie alles und jederzeit versenken bzw. sind nur duch einen Mangel an Raketen limitiert.

Heißt umgekehrt auch, dass die (russische) Schwarzmeerflotte für die Situation an Land strategisch wertlos ist. (wie ich es seit Beginn des Konflikts predige  )




jotun85 schrieb:


> Nicht meine These, sondern die des Geschichtsprofessors im Guardian.



Egal von wem sie ist, die Implikation bleibt die gleiche:
Bringt einen die intensive wirtschaftliche Unterstützung einer Kriegspartei einem Krieg näher? Ja.
Bedeutet das, dass eine Eskalation des Krieges interkontinental werden könnte, also ein "Weltkrieg" statt eines kontinentweiten werden könnte?
Ja.
Hat deswegen der Unterstützer "einen Weltkrieg vorbereitet"?
NEIN. Bzw. wenn man dieser merkwürdigen Sichtweise anhängen möchte, dann haben die USA sowohl den ersten als auch den zweiten Weltkrieg "vorbereitet".


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Admiral Makarov scheint mir momentan sowas wie n Geisterschiff zu sein. Dort in der Gegend fliegt alles mögliche an Aufklärung rum und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf den Pott. ^^






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522641408334704642

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geleakte Video war wie oft vermutet gefälscht bzw aus ARMA 3, aber man sieht, die großen OSINT Seiten teilen zwar Gerüchte markieren sie aber als solche.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt umgekehrt auch, dass die (russische) Schwarzmeerflotte für die Situation an Land strategisch wertlos ist. (wie ich es seit Beginn des Konflikts predige  )


Es wird vermutet, dass bald eine Landungsoperation, von der russischen Marine aus auf Odessa gestartet wird:

Ukraine hält russische Landungsoperation bei Odessa für möglich

Außerdem wurden von der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte immer mal wieder Ziele an Land angegriffen.
Wertlos ist die Flotte garantiert nicht.


----------



## Optiki (6. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Warum sollte auf einem funktionierendem Schiff dieser Größenordnung der Strom SO knapp werden können, dass man nichtmal mehr die Verteidigungssysteme am laufen halten könnte? Da macht man sich doch rechtzeitig auf und davon undoder sorgt für adäquaten und rechtzeitigen Nachschub?
> Die Admiral Makarov scheint mir momentan sowas wie n Geisterschiff zu sein. Dort in der Gegend fliegt alles mögliche an Aufklärung rum und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf den Pott. ^^


Die Analyse bezieht sich doch auf Bilder kurz vor dem Sinken bzw. nach den schweren Treffern und einer möglichen Evakuierung, deswegen habe ich diese Vermutung aufgestellt ob diese Systeme da überhaupt noch laufen. Es wird da verschiedene Arten von Systemen geben und ganz blind werden die nie rum fahren, aber eventuell waren diese hier schon ausgefallen oder mussten im umfang herunter gefahren werden.

Bein letzten mal gab es deutlichere Aussagen der Ukrainer, aktuell haben sie nur ein Boot mehr auf ihrer Liste veröffentlicht und sonst nichts. Es sind viele radarflugzeuge unterwegs, aber noch keine Bestätigung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat noch wer das ungute Gefühl das Moldawien/Moldau Russlands nächstes Ziel sein wird?



Das gilt seit über acht Jahren als ausgemacht.

Wesentlich jünger ist die Frage, ob Russland in der Gegend überhaupt noch handlungsfähig ist, nachdem der ursprüngliche Plan einer Landverbindung entlang der Schwarzmeerküste als gescheitert zu betrachten ist?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich irgendwer, wie sich die russischen Truppen in Transnistrien im Moment überhaupt versorgen? Weder Ukraine noch Moldau noch die paar Zentimeter EU-Grenze lassen im Moment Russen rein oder raus oder Handel mit diesen zu und auch der Luftraum ist für russische Flugzeuge dicht.






Tekkla schrieb:


> Die AfD lässt mal wieder die Masken fallen



Als wenn die AFD Masken tragen würde  .




Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Admiral Makarov scheint mir momentan sowas wie n Geisterschiff zu sein. Dort in der Gegend fliegt alles mögliche an Aufklärung rum und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf den Pott. ^^



Wenn ein Kriegsschiff plötzlich untertaucht, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
a) es ist ein U-Boot
b) es ist kein Schiff mehr




RyzA schrieb:


> Es wird vermutet, dass bald eine Landungsoperation, von der russischen Marine aus auf Odessa gestartet wird:
> 
> Ukraine hält russische Landungsoperation bei Odessa für möglich



Das wird seit zwei Monaten vermutet.



> Außerdem wurden von der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte immer mal wieder Ziele an Land angegriffen.



Mit welchem Erfolg, der sich auf anderem Wege nicht hat herstellen lassen?



> Wertlos ist die Flotte garantiert nicht.



Sie ist vielleicht nicht umsonst, sondern schweine teuer, aber solange ihr primärer nutzen gegenüber Landstreitkräften in einer Rolle als Zielscheibe besteht...


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522608644650590210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab da so eine Vermutung, dass auch Selensky an dem Tag irgendwas erwartet und für den Fall will er Kanzler und Präsident bei sich haben.
Oder es ist reine Symbolik, kann ja auch sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

Journalisten entlarven Täter von Butscha
					

Die mordenden russischen Truppen von Butscha sind keine anonymen Täter mehr. Reuters-Journalisten recherchieren in dem Vorort von Kiew und finden zahlreiche Hinweise auf einzelne Soldaten, ihre Einheiten und die verantwortlichen Befehlshaber.




					www.n-tv.de
				











						Jetzt doch: Italien beschlagnahmt mutmaßliche Putin-Jacht "Scheherazade"
					

Die italienische Finanzpolizei hat Wladimir Putins mutmaßliche Super-Jacht "Scheherazade" beschlagnahmt.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2022)

Jetzt wollen auch die Finnen und Schweden der Nato beitreten
Das ist sehr schön, nur damit werden wir den Iwan besiegen


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Mai 2022)

Ukrainian film director Yelyzaveta Tatarinova on May 3 released documentary film _"Mariupol. Chronicles of Hell"_ about Russia's siege of the Ukrainian port city on the coast of the Azov Sea.

The film features the stories of people who managed to escape from the besieged city.

_"Mariupol. Chronicles of Hell" _is the story of life in the city from the first days of the war, told by those who have managed to survive in hellish conditions.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Z4I1xYbQxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(englisch untertitelt)


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

> *7.40 Uhr: *Der ukrainische Botschafter Andrij Melnyk hat die Berliner Polizei aufgefordert, Auflagen für Demonstrationen und Gedenkveranstaltungen zum 77. Jahrestag des Endes des Zweiten Weltkriegs rückgängig zu machen. Dazu gehört beispielsweise, dass auf dem Gelände oder in der Nähe von 15 Gedenkstätten und Mahnmalen weder russische noch ukrainische Fahnen gezeigt werden dürfen.
> 
> »Wir sind geschockt, dass die Berliner Polizei das Tragen von Fahnen mit ukrainischem Bezug am 8. und 9. Mai verboten hat«, sagte Melnyk am Freitag dem Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland (RND). »Das ist eine Ohrfeige an die Ukraine und ein Schlag ins Gesicht des ukrainischen Volkes.« Auf Twitter schrieb er von einer »skandalösen Entscheidung«.
> 
> ...


Quelle: ukraine-news-am-samstag

Hoffentlich gibt es da keine Randale.



> *10.10 Uhr: *Russland hat eigenen Angaben zufolge ein großes Lager mit militärischem Gerät aus Europa und den USA zerstört. Das Lager habe sich in der Nähe des Bahnhofs Bohoduchiw in der Region Charkiw befunden, teilt das russische Verteidigungsministerium mit. In der Nacht seien 18 ukrainische Militäreinrichtungen getroffen worden, darunter drei Munitionsdepots in Datschne nahe der Stadt Odessa. Die Angaben ließen sich zunächst nicht überprüfen.


Die Russen greifen jetzt vermehrt den ukrainischen Nachschub ab.
Was man ja eigentlich schon längst erwartet hat.

Aber ich hoffe das weiterhin noch deutlich mehr ankommt als zerstört wird.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Russen greifen jetzt vermehrt den ukrainischen Nachschub ab.
> Was man ja eigentlich schon längst erwartet hat.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe das weiterhin noch deutlich mehr ankommt als zerstört wird.



Auf die Russen-Propaganda würde ich nicht zu viel geben. Am Tag nachdem die Moskwa abgesoffen ist wurden auch mehrere Lagerhäuser voll mit westlichen Waffen zerstört. Natürlich von Seegestützten Raketen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> manchmal wünschte ich mir man würde diesen vögeln die ausweispapiere wegnehmen und sie in einen teil der welt verfrachten, in denen man weißhäutige menschen ganz besonders mag. ^^
> [...]



Noch irgendwelche anderen Gewaltphantasien? Die dauerhafte Gemütserregung durch die momentane weltpolitische Situation (und davor schon durch die Pandemie) scheint bei vielen Menschen zu einer zunehmenden "Barbarisierung" von Denk- und Sprachmustern zu führen, habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die dauerhafte Gemütserregung durch die momentane weltpolitische Situation


sag doch "spezialoperation", wenn dir das wort "krieg" so schwer über die lippen(finger) kommt...


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> sag doch "spezialoperation", wenn dir das wort "krieg" so schwer über die lippen(finger) kommt...



Du bist auch ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, seit du mit Kriegsbeginn hier in Erscheinung getreten bist. Immer sofort auf der Suche nach dem Feind, dem nächsten Troll aus St. Petersburg, dem nächsten Putinversteher. Da haben richtig viele Helden jetzt endlich ihre Mission gefunden. Das ganze is ein sozialpsychologisches Phänomen, auch kein unbekanntes - das kritisch anzusprechen hat erstmal nix mit der Haltung zu Putins Krieg zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Du bist auch ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, seit du mit Kriegsbeginn hier in Erscheinung getreten bist. Immer sofort auf der Suche nach dem Feind, dem nächsten Troll aus St. Petersburg, dem nächsten Putinversteher. Da haben richtig viele Helden jetzt endlich ihre Mission gefunden. Das ganze is ein sozialpsychologisches Phänomen, auch kein unbekanntes - das kritisch anzusprechen hat erstmal nix mit der Haltung zu Putins Krieg zu tun.


man gut, dass man hier nicht lange suchen muss, sondern schnell fündig wird.  


topic:








						Russland stimmt erstmals UN-Erklärung zum Krieg zu
					

Lange blockiert Russland alle Stellungnahmen des Sicherheitsrates der Vereinten Nationen zum Krieg in der Ukraine. Warum das Land jetzt eine Erklärung mitträgt, in der UN-Generalsekretär Guterres unterstützt wird, bleibt offen. Ein Diplomat liefert eine einfache Erklärung.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Noch irgendwelche anderen Gewaltphantasien? Die dauerhafte Gemütserregung durch die momentane weltpolitische Situation (und davor schon durch die Pandemie) scheint bei vielen Menschen zu einer zunehmenden "Barbarisierung" von Denk- und Sprachmustern zu führen, habe ich den Eindruck.


Die "Barbarisierung" von Denk- und Sprachmustern, fand schon lange vor Corona und dem jetzigen Krieg statt, eben durch die AfD, scheinst du in deinem jetzigen Eifer vergessen zu haben.
Wer hat denn die letzten 8 Jahre Gewaltfantasien auf allen möglichen Kanälen gegen Regierende, Andersdenkende und ganz besonders Asylsuchenden aus bestimmten Weltregionen propagiert?
Gegen diese sprachliche Gewalt der letzten 8 Jahre ist  Jahtari "Ausbruch" eher harmlos.
Es gibt ein altes Sprichwort, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus, ich bin die Lügen und Verleumdungen der AfD schon lange satt. Wenn jemand, dazu im russischen Fersehen behauptet, in Deutschland würden Andersdenkende unterdrückt und körperlich vom "Staat" angegangen, ist das für mich ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt und Knast und ich gebe offen zu, auch ich habe da Gewaltfantasien, aber schon wesentlich länger.

Das wird dich natürlich wieder bestärken, mich in die Nähe von Wehrsportgruppen und Freikorps zu rücken, was du ja gerne tust, ist mir aber völlig egal, die Welt ist halt kein ausschließlicher Ponyhof.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Barbarisierung" von Denk- und Sprachmustern, fand schon lange vor Corona und dem jetzigen Krieg statt, eben durch die AfD, scheinst du in deinem jetzigen Eifer vergessen zu haben.
> Wer hat denn die letzten 8 Jahre Gewaltfantasien auf allen möglichen Kanälen gegen Regierende, Andersdenkende und ganz besonders Asylsuchenden aus bestimmten Weltregionen propagiert?
> Gegen diese sprachliche Gewalt der letzten 8 Jahre ist  Jahtari "Ausbruch" eher harmlos.
> Es gibt ein altes Sprichwort, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus, ich bin die Lügen und Verleumdungen der AfD schon lange satt. Wenn jemand, dazu im russischen Fersehen behauptet, in Deutschland würden Anderdenkende unterdrückt und körperlich vom "Staat" angegangen, ist das für mich ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt und Knast und ich gebe offen zu, auch ich habe da Gewaltfantasien, aber schon wesentlich länger.
> [...]



Nö, habe ich nicht vergessen. Und kann ich emotional auch vollkommen nachvollziehen. Aber dem nachzugeben und sowas dann tatsächlich zu äußern, so  sehr es einem auch manchmal ein Bedürfnis ist, halte ich für absolut fatal. Wie will man auf glaubwürdige Art und Weise menschenverachtende Sprache und Einstellungen kritisieren, wenn man selbst ähnliches von sich gibt? Selbst wenn es "eher harmlose" Äußerungen sind. Wobei ich Jahtaris "Ausbruch" gar nicht so harmlos finde.

Klar, niemand von uns ist ein Heiliger (vermute ich zumindest =P ), von Tugendfuror halte ich auch nicht so viel. Aber ich halte es für sehr wichtig, eben nicht zu akzeptieren, dass die Niveau-Messlatte mittlerweile auf Teppichhöhe hängt. (Zumindest in tatsächlichen politischen Diskussionen, nicht in simpler, persönlicher Anpöbelei - das wäre ja sonst witzlos =P )


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Admiral Makarov scheint mir momentan sowas wie n Geisterschiff zu sein. Dort in der Gegend fliegt alles mögliche an Aufklärung rum und es gibt keinen Hinweis auf den Pott. ^^


Früher nannte man das Fliegender Holländer.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich nicht vergessen. Und kann ich emotional auch vollkommen nachvollziehen. Aber dem nachzugeben und sowas dann tatsächlich zu äußern, so  sehr es einem auch manchmal ein Bedürfnis ist, halte ich für absolut fatal. Wie will man auf glaubwürdige Art und Weise menschenverachtende Sprache und Einstellungen kritisieren, wenn man selbst ähnliches von sich gibt? Selbst wenn es "eher harmlose" Äußerungen sind. Wobei ich Jahtaris "Ausbruch" gar nicht so harmlos finde.
> 
> Klar, niemand von uns ist ein Heiliger (vermute ich zumindest =P ), von Tugendfuror halte ich auch nicht so viel. Aber ich halte es für sehr wichtig, eben nicht zu akzeptieren, dass die Niveau-Messlatte mittlerweile auf Teppichhöhe hängt. (Zumindest in tatsächlichen politischen Diskussionen, nicht in simpler, persönlicher Anpöbelei - das wäre ja sonst witzlos =P )


In gewisser Weise stimme ich dir zu.
Ich halte es nur in der momentanen Lage für mehr als kriminell was die AfD dort treibt und anrichtet.
War die Asylpolitik oder die politische Auseinandersetzung bis Corona eher innenpolitisch geprägt, haben wir seit Corona und insbesondere diesem Krieg eine ganz andere nicht nur innenpolitische Dimensionen.
Haben die innenpolitischen Auseinandersetzungen schon in Deutschland zu einer Reihe von Toten geführt, auch politische Morde, wird es mit der augenblicklichen Inszenierung der AfD gerade gegenüber der Russischen Föderation mehr als gefährlich. Wir haben das schon bei dem Fall Lisa gesehen, der von Russland in einer rein innenpolitischen Angelegenheit Deutschlands instrumentalisiert wurde, und der augenblickliche Krieg wird nach russischer Propaganda zur Rettung eines angeblichen an Russen verübten Genozides geführt und dann kommt die AfD und in ihr versammelt ein lauter kleiner Teil (bezogen auf ganz Deutschland und die russischen Einwanderer) russisch stämmiger Einwanderer in Deutschland und beschreibt sich im russischen Fernsehen als eine von staatlicher Seite  unterdrückte und verfolgte Minderheit.
Irgendwie ist das noch Niemanden wirklich aufgefallen und ich halte das für brandgefährlich, denn hier in Deutschland leben 3-4 Millionen Menschen mit russischer Migration, die man von Seiten des Kremls mehr als einfach für alles mögliche instrumentalisieren kann, gerade weil die AfD mit ein "politischer Arm" dieser russischstämmigen Minderheit ist.
Da kann einem schon mal der Gaul durchgehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

Putin-Söldner: Brauchen mindestens 600.000 Mann, um den Krieg zu gewinnen
					

Die von Putin in die Ukraine gesendete Söldnergruppe Wagner hat auf Telegram verkündet, dass Russland mindestens 600.000 Mann braucht, um den Krieg zu gewinnen. Kiew meldet in der Nacht zum Samstag weitere Sturmversuche auf das Stahlwerk in Mariupol. Alle Neuigkeiten zum Angriff auf die Ukraine...




					www.focus.de
				







> *08.15 Uhr:* Die Söldnergruppe Wagner, die für Russland in der Ukraine kämpft, hat auf einem eigens betriebenen Telegram-Channel mehr Soldaten gefordert, um den Krieg zu gewinnen. „Um die Ukraine zu besiegen, brauchen wir 600.000 bis 800.000 Soldaten“, heißt es dort.





> *15.41 Uhr:* Das ukrainische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben ein Landungsboot der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte versenkt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

Ukraine-Krieg: Kiew meldet Rettung aller Frauen, Kinder und Älteren aus Stahlwerk in Mariupol - WELT
					

Alle Frauen, Kinder und ältere Menschen, die sich noch im Stahlwerk von Mariupol befanden, haben dieses laut ukrainischer Regierung nun verlassen können. Bilder zeigen, dass die Menschen offenbar in Bussen in die Region Donezk gebracht worden sind.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Putin-Söldner: Brauchen mindestens 600.000 Mann, um den Krieg zu gewinnen
> 
> 
> Die von Putin in die Ukraine gesendete Söldnergruppe Wagner hat auf Telegram verkündet, dass Russland mindestens 600.000 Mann braucht, um den Krieg zu gewinnen. Kiew meldet in der Nacht zum Samstag weitere Sturmversuche auf das Stahlwerk in Mariupol. Alle Neuigkeiten zum Angriff auf die Ukraine...
> ...


600 bis 800k klingt realistisch.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 600 bis 800k klingt realistisch.


Kommt drauf an wieviele Reservisten die Ukraine noch mobil machen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviele Reservisten die Ukraine noch mobil machen kann.


Ja natürlich, war auch eher gemeint wenn man jetzt unmittelbar auf die Stärke aufstocken könnte oder bereits im Februar mit dieser Stärke angetreten wäre.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, war auch eher gemeint wenn man jetzt unmittelbar auf die Stärke aufstocken könnte oder bereits im Februar mit dieser Stärke angetreten wäre.


Vielleicht geschieht das ja sogar am 09.Mai. Eine große Mobilmachung in der Putin zum Kampf gegen die "ukrainischen Nazis" aufruft.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Mai 2022)

Aber auch das tröpfelt dann eher an die Front, wenn es an die Front tröpfelt wird das ganze eher eine Blutpumpe als alles andere.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

und die bild schreibt, dass putin zur parade auch die "eimak", putins "fliegenden kreml" fliegen lassen/präsentieren wird.

finde sowas ja auch immer etwas grotesk. dass sowohl russland, wie auch die usa extra für eine nukleare auseinandersetzung fliegende zentralen haben, ist ja klar, aber muss man die bei einer parade unbedingt stolz präsentieren?
in meinen augen zeigt das den bürgern nur "schaut her, selbst wenn nukleare schläge erfolgen werde ich (erstmal) überleben, während ihr alle draufgeht!"
hat dann auch schon sehr etwas von erhofftem personenkult und bereitwilliger selbstopferung der bürger.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und die bild schreibt, dass putin zur parade auch die "eimak", putins "fliegenden kreml" fliegen lassen/präsentieren wird.


Ist das sowas wie die "Air Force One"?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht geschieht das ja sogar am 09.Mai. Eine große Mobilmachung in der Putin zum Kampf gegen die "ukrainischen Nazis" aufruft.


Mit was will er die ausrüsten?
Klar für jeden gibt es sicher eine Kalaschnikov, aber danach wird es schon schlagartig mehr als dünn.
Seine Depots unterlagen Jahrzehnte langer Korruption und im Moment kann man noch nicht mal genug zusammen karren, um die aktuellen "elite" Battaionsgruppen die in der Ukraine stehen, vollständig auszurüsten, sollen die dann mit T54 und IS 3 in den Kampf fahren?
Und Sparanus hat natürlich auch recht, sie haben gar nicht die Logistik, die in Massen an die Front zu bringen, und zu versorgen. Vorher sollte man die vielleicht auch nochmal trainieren.
M.A. nach kann man die weder ausrüsten, transportieren noch versorgen und damit meine ich sprichwörtlich den Kohldampf stillen.
Das wäre wirklich eine "Blutpumpe" so abscheulich und makaber das klingen mag.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 600 bis 800k klingt realistisch.


Und wie viele stehen davon noch am Ende?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie die "Air Force One"?


jup, scheinbar aber irgendwie explizit darauf ausgelegt z.b. auch bei nuklearen schlägen zumindest weitgehend gegen elektromagnetische impulse gewappnet zu sein. 

kenne mich da zugegebenermaßen selbst kaum mit aus. auch inwiefern die air force one in so einem fall geschützt ist weiß ich nicht.

empfinde wie gesagt nur die präsentation vor der bevölkerung wie "einen tritt in den allerwertesten" gegen jene.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> aber muss man die bei einer parade unbedingt stolz präsentieren?


Wer sonst nix kann, der macht ne Parade. Und noch eine Erkenntnis: Je größer die Tellermützen einer Armee, umso weniger taugen die im Einsatz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wie viele stehen davon noch am Ende?


eben. einnehmen und halten sind halt zwei paar schuhe.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> empfinde wie gesagt nur die präsentation vor der bevölkerung wie "einen tritt in den allerwertesten" gegen jene.


Die "Elite" muß halt überleben. Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland würden im Ernstfall auch keinen Platz in den Atombunkern bekommen. Ist leider so.
Aber selbst wenn sie den bekommen, ist an der Oberfläche wohl dann alles unbewohnbar. Irgendwann müssen sie aber wieder raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die "Elite" muß halt überleben. Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland würden im Ernstfall auch keinen Platz in den Atombunkern bekommen. Ist leider so.
> Aber selbst wenn sie den bekommen, ist an der Oberfläche wohl dann alles unbewohnbar. Und irgendwann müssen sie wieder raus.


das ist klar, aber immerhin geht man in deutschland damit nicht noch stolz hausieren, dass unsere politischen vertreter im fall der fälle wohl geschützt wären, wir aber alle zum teufel gehen würden. das zelebriert putin aber, wenn das übermorgen eintreten sollte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> finde sowas ja auch immer etwas grotesk. dass sowohl russland, wie auch die usa extra für eine nukleare auseinandersetzung fliegende zentralen haben, ist ja klar, aber muss man die bei einer parade unbedingt stolz präsentieren?


...und mir erschließt sich der sinn solcher maschienen nicht. Noch fällt alles nach unten und spätestens wenn der sprit im tank alle ist, ist auch bei so einer maschiene schluß mit lustig.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wer sonst nix kann, der macht ne Parade.


Es gibt allerdings noch 2 sorten "parade". Einmal die normale und dann noch die "DDR-parade". Bei letzterer fahren die fahrzeuge hinter der tribüne zurück zum anfang und nochmal durch um zu kaschieren, das die hälfte vom material nicht angesprungen ist.    Ein ehemaliger kollege meinte nur, das sowieso niemand auf die nummern, auf den fahrzeugen, achtet und der war in der NVA bei den panzer-fahrern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und mir erschließt sich der sinn solcher maschienen nicht. Noch fällt alles nach unten und spätestens wenn der sprit im tank alle ist, ist auch bei so einer maschiene schluß mit lustig.


die werden schon ihre möglichen ziele haben, wo es immens unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dort auch nukleare attacken stattgefunden haben (weil militärisch nicht relevant). was denen das dann langfristig bringt, naja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: ukraine-news-am-samstag
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es da keine Randale.



Diese zu verhindern ist offensichtlich das Ziel.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie die "Air Force One"?



Eher E-4B denn VC-25, auch wenn erstere manchmal ebenfalls als Air Force One dienen und viele Leute und Medien trotz der grundverschiedenen Auslegung keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden 747-Modifikationen machen. Von der Bedeutung her ist es aber ein großer Unterschied, ob man das fliegende Büro und Schlafzimmer des Chefs für internationale Reisen oder das fliegende Stabszentrum des Militärs für atomare Schlagabtausche präsentiert.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und mir erschließt sich der sinn solcher maschienen nicht. Noch fällt alles nach unten und spätestens wenn der sprit im tank alle ist, ist auch bei so einer maschiene schluß mit lustig.



Bis dahin stellt der Inhalt des Vogels aber sicher, dass auch bei anderen Schluß mit lustig ist. Ein nicht mit nenneswerter Sicherheit ausschaltbarer Kommandoposten ist unverzichtbar für Zweitschlagsfähigkieten und damit elementarer Bestandteil atomarer Abschreckung.



> Es gibt allerdings noch 2 sorten "parade". Einmal die normale und dann noch die "DDR-parade". Bei letzterer fahren die fahrzeuge hinter der tribüne zurück zum anfang und nochmal durch um zu kaschieren, das die hälfte vom material nicht angesprungen ist.



Anspringen? Wenn doppelt so viele Amata paradieren sollen, wie es überhaupt gibt, sollte sie wenigstens alle anspringen  .
Allerdings sind die Entfernungen in Moskau weitaus größer und es gibt auch mehr Sichtachsen als in Berlin. Da kommt man nicht so einfach unbemerkt zum Paraden-Ausgangspunkt zurück und afaik marschieren die Truppengattungen auch gerne am Stück auf.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar für jeden gibt es sicher eine Kalaschnikov, aber danach wird es schon schlagartig mehr als dünn.


Wie war das früher? Nicht jeder Russe hatte eine Waffe oder?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wie viele stehen davon noch am Ende?


Was heißt stehen nicht mehr für dich? Rein Überlebende oder das was man militärisch als Totalausfall bezeichnet?

@Don-71 
Scheinbar ist die russische Propaganda der selben Meinung:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523036461595242498

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

> Eine ukrainische Gegenoffensive im Nordosten des Landes scheint erfolgreich zu sein. Dies geht aus den Beobachtungen des „Institute for the Study of War“ (ISW) hervor, einer gemeinnützigen US-Einrichtung, die sich auf die Beobachtung kriegerischer Auseinandersetzungen spezialisiert hat.
> 
> „Die ukrainische Operation nördlich und östlich von Charkiw entwickelt sich zu einer erfolgreichen, breiter angelegten Gegenoffensive“, stellt das ISW in einem Beitrag auf Twitter fest. Dies stehe ausdrücklich im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen, eher lokalen Gegenangriffen. Es könne den ukrainischen Truppen daher gelingen, in den kommenden Tagen sogar bis an die russische Grenze vorzudringen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukrainische Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw schlägt Invasoren erfolgreich zurück


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die russische Propaganda der selben Meinung:


Also mein tip in der sache wäre, das in russland wenigstens eine teil-mobilmachung erfolgt und, zur einstweiligen entlastung der russischen truppen, weissrussland ab morgen oder übermorgen in den krieg mit eingreift. (ggf. auch noch ein angriff aus richtung transnistrien->die sollen da ein großes waffenlager haben-> hat moldau überhaupt eine truppe die das gleich ausnutzen könnte?)
Stellst sich mir jetzt nun die frage, ob es verteidigungsabkommen zwischen russland und weissrussland gibt und wenn nicht, ob die nato oder ein paar anrainerstaaten nicht militärisch etwas druck auf letztere ausüben kann. (weissrussische truppen binden) Außerdem ist mir noch unklar was lukaschenko`s soldaten dazu sagen, wenn sie die ukraine angreifen sollen...   

Alles in allem schlagen sich die ukrainer aber wirklich gut. Ich würde es denen sogar wünschen, auch wenn ich mir jetzt den unmut einiger hier zuziehen werde, wenn sie die russen bis an die wolga zurück drängen würden. Eine "wolga-friedensgrenze" quasi... die es den russen nebenbei in zukunft schwerer machen würde nochmal so eine aktion zu starten. (analog zur "oder-neiße freidensgrenze" von früher)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir noch unklar was lukaschenko`s soldaten dazu sagen, wenn sie die ukraine angreifen sollen...


genau das wäre für lukaschenko ein großes problem, nicht nur auf die soldaten bezogen sondern auch auf die bevölkerung. damit würde er sich ein riesiges innenpolitisches problem schaffen. 
wenn die leute dann wieder in rauhen mengen auf die straßen gehen und er einen gewissen teil der soldaten in die ukraine geschickt hat, wird's da interessant.

und gerade putin möchte ja auch nicht, dass lukaschenko gestürzt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mein tip in der sache wäre, das in russland wenigstens eine teil-mobilmachung erfolgt und, zur einstweiligen entlastung der russischen truppen, weissrussland ab morgen oder übermorgen in den krieg mit eingreift.


Darüber denke ich auch schon seit einigen Tagen nach. Meine Gedanken gehen sogar soweit, dass Belarus nicht in Richtung Ukraine sondern Baltikum aktiv wird. Dann ist die NATO zum Beistand gezwungen, wird diesen auch erbringen und steht somit in direktem Konflikt zu einem Staat, von dem man eh weiß, dass dessen Chef nur von Putins Ganden noch regiert. Über möglicherweise bestehende Verteidigungsabkommen haben wir dann WWIII mit Russland. Aber noch glaube/hoffe ich, dass man nicht so dumm sein wird. Ich hoffe aber ebenso, dass man sich in Minsk nicht der Idee hingibt, man müsse den Russen beim Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine helfen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

> 07:37 Uhr
> Ukraine: Bis zu 60 Tote nach Luftangriff auf Schule​
> Nach einem russischen Luftangriff auf eine Schule im Gebiet Luhansk sprechen die ukrainischen Behörden von möglicherweise bis zu 60 Toten. Nach einem Luftschlag auf die Schule in Bilogoriwka seien bisher zwei Leichen geborgen worden, teilte der Gouverneur der Region Serhij Hajdaj auf seinem Telegram-Kanal mit. "Wahrscheinlich sind alle 60 Menschen, die noch unter den Trümmern des Gebäudes liegen, tot", schrieb er. Der Luftangriff ereignete sich seinen Angaben nach bereits am Vortag.
> 
> In dem Schulgebäude hatten 90 Personen vor den Angriffen Schutz gesucht. Durch den Bombenabwurf brach ein Feuer in der Schule aus und das Gebäude stürzte zusammen. 30 Menschen konnten die Einsatzkräfte retten - sieben davon waren verletzt, so der Gouverneur. Bilogoriwka ist eine städtische Siedlung etwa zehn Kilometer westlich von Lyssytschansk. Die Ortschaft ist schwer umkämpft.


Putins barbarisches und menschenverachtendes Treiben geht weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken gehen sogar soweit, dass Belarus nicht in Richtung Ukraine sondern Baltikum aktiv wird.


Vergiss es, sein Militär ist klein und wo wir uns bei den Russen über den Zustand des Militärs gewundert haben wissen wir es bei den Belarussen.
Es bleibt halt nur eine abstrakte Gefahr für die Ukraine und bindet im Norden ein paar Truppen, aber sosnst nichts.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2022)

Hier mal ein interessantes kurzes Video über die Wagner Gruppe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpxDUJ8g_Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar ist das doch keine Privatarmee wie vom Kreml immer behauptet.
Sie bekommen Anweisungen, Befugnisse, Ausrüstung und Personal von der Regierung.
Und der Chef der Wagner Gruppe ist ein Nazi mit SS Runen am Hals tätowiert.
Das scheint Putin wohl nicht weiter zu stören. Aber die angeblichen Nazis in der Ukraine müssen vernichtet werden.


----------



## Optiki (8. Mai 2022)

Erstmal zum Thema Schiff, also bis jetzt gibt es immer noch keinen Hinweis, dass das Schiff versenkt wurde und auch Arestovych hat nur gesagt, dass das Landungsschiff an Snake Island zerstört wurde.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522861246634201089

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zur Moskva wurden angeblich interne Dokumente geleakt, welche das Schiff zwei Wochen vor Kriegsbeginn noch einige Problem attestiert und sie somit wohl nicht Bereit für einen Kriegseinsatz war. (Echtheit kann nicht garantiert werden)





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522643831736332288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die russische Propaganda der selben Meinung:


Es gibt Stimmen, die behaupten, er durfte nur dort reden, damit die Leute keine Mobilisierung von Putin fordern, weil sie dank der Propaganda so gerne die Ukraine vernichten wollen. Russland muss sich aktuell genau überlegen was sie machen, eine komplette Mobilisierung könnte zu größeren Problemen führen, als sie einen Nutzen hat.

Der Sprecher zeigt aber eindeutig, die Russen sind definitiv nicht generell dumm, wie es gerne mal behauptet wird, nur lassen sie lieber die dummen Schreihalse sprechen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ukrainische Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw schlägt Invasoren erfolgreich zurück


Es ist gerade schwer zu sagen, wie es an der Front läuft, an zwei Fronten greift die Ukraine an und an anderen Stellen müssen sie sich taktisch zurückziehen. Für die Ukrainer sieht es definitiv besser aus als Ende April, weil jetzt deutlich mehr Einheiten an der Front sind, aber wirklich gut läuft es nur an den Stellen, wo sie ordentlich aufgestockt haben um diese Fronten anzugehen und die Russen von Städten wegzudrücken. Selbst Arestovych spricht hier leider immer noch von einem "Stillstand". 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mein tip in der sache wäre, das in russland wenigstens eine teil-mobilmachung erfolgt und, zur einstweiligen entlastung der russischen truppen, weissrussland ab morgen oder übermorgen in den krieg mit eingreift.


Belarus hat mehrere Probleme, einmal sich selbst (intern) und dann noch Länder wie zum Beispiel Polen. Lukaschenko wäre ziemlich blöd seine Macht/Lebenswerk potential zu opfern bei der aktuellen Leistung der Russen. Die Russen haben fast alles, außer Flugabwehr aus Belarus abgezogen. Es würde also auch keine Luftunterstützung durch die Russen geben und wie es endet, wenn nur Bodentruppen die Ukrainer angreifen, haben wir schon mal am Anfang des Krieges gesehen.



juko888 schrieb:


> genau das wäre für lukaschenko ein großes problem, nicht nur auf die soldaten bezogen sondern auch auf die bevölkerung. damit würde er sich ein riesiges innenpolitisches problem schaffen.


Eigentlich muss er dann wegen der Bevölkerung und den Soldaten aufpassen, letztere haben bestimmt auch keine in der Ukraine zu sterben.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Darüber denke ich auch schon seit einigen Tagen nach. Meine Gedanken gehen sogar soweit, dass Belarus nicht in Richtung Ukraine sondern Baltikum aktiv wird. Dann ist die NATO zum Beistand gezwungen, wird diesen auch erbringen und steht somit in direktem Konflikt zu einem Staat


Wenn Russland einen Weltkrieg wöllte, warum sollten sie diesen Weg gehen, damit sie nicht als Schuldige dastehen? Die Frage ist, ob es dann überhaupt noch Bücher geben wird, in denen dies geschrieben wird.
Ich dächte gelesen zu haben, die Nato Grenze wird aktuell von 100 Kampfjets gehalten und es fliegen die ganze Zeit mehre Radarflugzeuge, das wäre nur ein taktischer Selbstmord für Belarus


RyzA schrieb:


> Putins barbarisches und menschenverachtendes Treiben geht weiter.


Bei der Stadt war das Problem, dass es wohl diesen Ort für eine sinnvolle Unterbringung von Zivilisten war, jedoch benutzen auch viele Soldaten solche Gebäude für ihre Unterbringung, die Russen werden die Information darüber bekommen haben und ohne Rücksicht drauf, in der Hoffnung auch zahlreiche Soldaten zu treffen.

Edit: die Analyse von Mikhail Mikhailovich Khodarenok war ja mal 10 von 10





__





						Прогнозы кровожадных политологов / Реалии / Независимая газета
					

О восторженных ястребах и торопливых кукушках




					nvo.ng.ru
				






> *ERGEBNISSE*
> 
> Im Allgemeinen wird es keinen ukrainischen Blitzkrieg geben. Die Aussagen einiger Experten wie „Die russische Armee wird die meisten Einheiten der Streitkräfte der Ukraine in 30-40 Minuten besiegen“, „Russland kann die Ukraine im Falle eines umfassenden Krieges in 10 Minuten besiegen“ , „Russland wird die Ukraine in acht Minuten besiegen“ haben keine ernsthaften Gründe.
> 
> Und zum Schluss das Wichtigste. Ein bewaffneter Konflikt mit der Ukraine liegt derzeit grundsätzlich nicht im nationalen Interesse Russlands. Daher ist es für einige überdrehte russische Experten am besten, ihre Hassphantasien zu vergessen. Und um weiteren Reputationsverlusten vorzubeugen, nie wieder erinnern.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Mai 2022)

Kolumne: Die Bomben fallen, die Kurse steigen – der Krieg und das Geschäft mit dem Hunger
					

Russland bombardiert Kornspeicher, Felder und Häfen. Eine globale Hungerkatastrophe wird so weiter verschärft – und Agrarkonzerne verdienen kräftig. Längst ist klar, was man anders machen müsste.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da sieht man mal,
wie krank unser System wirklich ist ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kolumne: Die Bomben fallen, die Kurse steigen – der Krieg und das Geschäft mit dem Hunger
> 
> 
> Russland bombardiert Kornspeicher, Felder und Häfen. Eine globale Hungerkatastrophe wird so weiter verschärft – und Agrarkonzerne verdienen kräftig. Längst ist klar, was man anders machen müsste.
> ...


Auch wenn sich das jetzt hart anhört und manchen den Hals zuschnüren könnte, aber dieses System, aufgebaut auf postkolonialen Strukturen und daher auch einer einkalkulierter Benachteiligung, verdient irgendwie auch den Untergang durch einen globalen Kollaps, der wahrscheinlich mit einem bevorstehenden 3. Weltkrieg einhergehen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> der wahrscheinlich mit einem bevorstehenden 3. Weltkrieg einhergehen wird.


Ich les da nur Blablabla

Dritter Weltkrieg wie denn das? Kann man diese ********************* nicht einfach mal lassen?
Russland hat nicht die Kraft sich mit dem Westen militärisch zu messen und China wird Russland keine Truppen stellen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> der wahrscheinlich mit einem bevorstehenden 3. Weltkrieg einhergehen wird.


Es gibt keinen bevorstehenden dritten Weltkrieg.
Die Chinesen habe gerade andere Probleme und Russland ist nicht in der Lage an mehreren Fronten zu kämpfen.
Einen militärischen Erstschlag riskieren sie nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2022)

> "Leider erhebt der Nationalsozialismus heute wieder sein Haupt", sagte der russische Präsident in einer an die Ukrainer gerichteten Passage. "Unsere heilige Pflicht ist es, die ideologischen Erben derer, die besiegt wurden", daran zu hindern, sich "ihre Revanche" zu verschaffen. Allen Bewohnern der Ukraine wünsche er eine "friedvolle und gerechte Zukunft".



Was für ein zynisches Asshole! Er ist der Faschist. Er ist der Aggressor. Er ist der Anführer von mordenden und brandschatzenden Mistkerlen seiner Armee. Er ist der NAZI! Bei solchen Worten kann ich nur noch im Strahl kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich les da nur Blablabla
> 
> Dritter Weltkrieg wie denn das? Kann man diese ********************* nicht einfach mal lassen?
> Russland hat nicht die Kraft sich mit dem Westen militärisch zu messen und China wird Russland keine Truppen stellen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen bevorstehenden dritten Weltkrieg.
> Die Chinesen habe gerade andere Probleme und Russland ist nicht in der Lage an mehreren Fronten zu kämpfen.
> Einen militärischen Erstschlag riskieren sie nicht.


Die im Artikel angesprochenen drohenden Konflikte werden indirekt aus dem Ukraine Konflikt herrühren und nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Militärschläge. Es geht zbsp darum, dass auf der Welt die Nahrung knapp wird und dadurch Menschen plötzlich in Panik fallen und überall bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände sich entwickeln und da es eh schon viele Brandherde gibt, könnten dadurch sehr schnell Weltkrieg ähnliche Szenarien entstehen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche Dynamiken auftreten können und sowas ist schwer vorhersehbar aber auch nicht ganz abwegig.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2022)

Da ist etwas in Bewegung gekommen: 








						Schwere Waffen für Ukraine: Linke-Politiker Ramelow für Lieferungen aus Deutschland | MDR.DE
					

Thüringens Ministerpräsident Bodo Ramelow (Linke) befürwortet, dass schwere Waffen aus Deutschland in die Ukraine geschickt werden. In seiner Partei sind solche Waffenlieferungen umstritten.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal,
> wie krank unser System wirklich ist ...


Ich weis nicht ob das irgendjemand von uns bemängeln darf. Schließlich sorgt dieses system dafür, das wir uns, mit verlaub, auf die (für uns) billigen preise einen herunter holen können und das auf dem rücken anderer.  (bis 2019, denn kriesen und kriege verträgt das system nicht!)
Also anstatt herum zu motzen sollte jeder eher zu sehen, das sich das ändert indem er möglichst keine waren kauft die vom anderen ende der welt heran geholt werden. Müssen es z.b. immer bananen, mango`s oder anderes zeugs sein, was um den halben erdball gekarrt wird? Hierzulande gibt es auch (z.b. bei lebensmitteln) diverse lagerware, wie z.b. äpfel, die man quasi das ganze jahr über bekommt. Oder kann man bei erdbeeren nicht warten bis sie hier wachsen? Muß es immer das billigste fleisch sein oder hat man evt. sogar die möglichkeit direkt beim bauern zu kaufen?
Zugegeben, eine gefrier-schrank oder truhe sollte man dann schon haben um ggf. in größeren mengen kaufen zu können, aber ist das soooo problematisch?   


Poulton schrieb:


> Da ist etwas in Bewegung gekommen:


Und gysi ist dagegen. Also alles beim alten.   

@ Topic


> Ukrainischer Generalstab: Bewaffnete Gruppen und russische Truppen bereiten sich in der moldauischen Separatistenregion Transnistrien auf den Kampf vor
> 
> Bewaffnete Gruppen und russische Truppen in der moldauischen Separatistenregion Transnistrien bereiten sich nach ukrainischen Angaben auf den Kampf vor. Die russischen Streitkräfte in dem Gebiet befänden sich „inmitten der Vorbereitungen für den Kampf“, erklärte der ukrainische Generalstab am Sonntag. Die Befürchtung, dass der Konflikt in der Ukraine auf das Nachbarland Moldau übergreifen könnte, war in den vergangenen Wochen gewachsen.
> 
> Die Behörden der pro-russischen Separatistenregion hatten am Donnerstag erneut Explosionen in Grenznähe zur Ukraine gemeldet. Kiew wirft Moskau vor, eine Destabilisierung in der Region anzustreben, um auf diese Weise einen Vorwand für eine militärische Intervention zu schaffen. Ein russischer General hatte im April erklärt, zu den Zielen der russischen Offensive in der Ukraine gehöre es, eine Landverbindung durch die Südukraine bis nach Transnistrien zu schaffen.


Quelle:








						Transnistrien: Kämpfer wollen offenbar in Ukraine-Krieg eingreifen
					

Ukrainischer Generalstab: Bewaffnete Gruppen und russische Truppen bereiten sich in der moldauischen Separatistenregion Transnistrien auf den Kampf vor.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




War irgendwie zu erraten...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für ein zynisches Asshole! Er ist der Faschist. Er ist der Aggressor. Er ist der Anführer von mordenden und brandschatzenden Mistkerlen seiner Armee. Er ist der NAZI! Bei solchen Worten kann ich nur noch im Strahl kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da kannste hier gleich weitermachen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523324665074118657

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Nummer mit der Admiral Makarov scheint wohl auch immer noch nicht so ganz gelaufen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523332605533298689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2022)

Na ob sie wirklich gesunken ist?
Man sollte längst Bilder haben also jedenfalls per Sat was brennen sehen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Mai 2022)

wegschwimmen hat sie aber wohl auch nicht gesehen.  na [r]egal.


----------



## Optiki (8. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> da kannste hier gleich weitermachen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde solche Sachen immer verstörend, klar hat man als Kind auch mal mit Waffen oder vlt Panzer gespielt, aber das ist doch schon wieder ein ganz anderes Level, vor allem noch die Klamotten dazu, alles als wären sie mehrere Jahrzehnte in der Zeit stehen geblieben. 

Wie schon mal geschrieben, wird denen seit der Kindheit eintrichtert sie wären die großen Helden der Welt, welche die Welt von der Nazis befreit haben, dabei werden dann halt auch mal Aktionen von Stalin aus den Büchern getilgt. 

Ich habe heute mal wieder ein paar pro russische Twitter Accounts angeschaut und da wird das Video mit positiven Aussagen geteilt. Leider kann man teilweise nicht mal sagen, wie echt die Account sind, weil sie mehrere Hundert Follower haben, aber in der Regel nur Sachen teilen, wenn sie mal etwas posten dann haben sie weniger als 1 Prozent Interaktionen darauf, gleichzeitig kommentieren sie aber auch unter anderen neutralen Accounts. Die Follower scheinen also wahrscheinlich über Bot Netzwerke zu laufen, aber der Rest sieht so individuell aus, als würden sie sich durch die Fakefollower bestätigt in ihrer Echokammer verrennen. 


Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit der Admiral Makarov scheint wohl auch immer noch nicht so ganz gelaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild (von den Russen geteilt) sagt halt nichts aus, weil es davon noch 2 Schiffe im Hafen geben sollte und weil halt die Nummern übermalt wurden. Trotzdem gibt es aktuell keine Hinweise und auch keine offizielle Meldung von der Ukraine, nur Gerüchte aus Telegramm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ggf. auch noch ein angriff aus richtung transnistrien->die sollen da ein großes waffenlager haben-> hat moldau überhaupt eine truppe die das gleich ausnutzen könnte?



Moldaus Armee ist schwächer als die russische Besatzungsmacht in Transnistrien, deswegen ist die ja noch da. Aber trotz ansehnlicher Lager hat Putin nur eine endliche Menge Personal vor Ort und kaum eine Möglichkeit, es aufzustocken oder zu versorgen. Mir persönlich erscheint es schlauer, wenn er es beim Status Quo belässt: Truppen, die jederzeit angreifen könnten, binden langfristig mehr gegnerisches Personal, als Truppen die tatsächlich angreifen aber keinerlei Möglichkeiten zu einem Durchbruch haben. Und so ein vorgeschobener Sende- und Aufklärungsposten ist auch ganz nett.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Darüber denke ich auch schon seit einigen Tagen nach. Meine Gedanken gehen sogar soweit, dass Belarus nicht in Richtung Ukraine sondern Baltikum aktiv wird.



Weißrusslands Armee ist klein und gilt als schlechter ausgebildet und ausgestattet als die russische. Gegen die wegen Russland verstärkte NATO-Präsenz wäre das ein Mückenstich und das weiß Lukaschenko auch. Umgekehrt wäre dem Westen eine Gelegenheit sehr willkommen, ihn endlich loszuwerden und es gibt guten Grund zu der Annahme, dass dann tatsächlich eine einmarschierende Armee von der Bevölkerung mit offenen Armen empfangen würde. Also eine absolute loose-loose-Situation aus Diktatorensicht. Selbst ein Angriff auf die Ukraine wäre für Weißrussland halber Selbstmord - was nicht heißt, dass Putin ihn nicht trotzdem anordnen könnte, um den eigenen Truppen etwas Luft zu verschaffen.

Und das Verteidigungsbündniss mit Russland bringt in der Situation auch niemanden weiter, denn Russland hat keine Truppen über, um irgendwem bei der Verteidigung zu helfen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

> Russland gedenkt des Endes des Zweitens Weltkriegs mit einer Militärparade in Moskau. Sie soll um neun Uhr mitteleuropäischer Zeit beginnen, an ihr sollen 11 000 Soldaten, Panzer und Raketen teilnehmen. Kampfflugzeuge sollen am Himmel den Buchstaben "Z" bilden - zur Unterstützung der "militärischen Spezial-Operation" in der Ukraine, wie der Angriffskrieg in Russland offiziell genannt wird. Mit großer Spannung wird die Rede des russischen Machthabers erwartet. Beobachter befürchten, Putin könnte den Jahrestag nutzen, um eine Generalmobilmachung auszurufen.


Quelle: Sorge vor Putins Rede am "Tag des Sieges"

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt.

*Edit:* Komisch bei Spiegel steht 8 Uhr MESZ.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - die Tu-160 ist nur 10 Jahre jünger als die originale Tu-22 und gerade im Bereich Elektronik 25-30 Jahre älter als die aktuelle TU-22M3. Die dient sogar als Basis für die geplante (oder wurde schon was geliefert?) Modernisierungsstufe TU-160M2.


Nein, die Tu-160 hat mit Einführung der SU-34 deren Angriffsdedektoren (hochauflösender Bodenradar, IR/FLIR-Sensor und sogar einen Zielbestrahlungslaser) ca. 2010 bekommen und hat noch nicht mal was mit der laufenden und geplanten Kampfwertsteigerung zu tun. Darüber gabs mal einen recht umfassenden Bericht auf Janes:





						Janes | Latest defence and security news
					

Janes | The latest defence and security news from Janes - the trusted source for defence intelligence



					www.janes.com
				



Finde aber den Detailartikel nicht... 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem aber ist die Tu-22M der taktische Bomber der russischen Luftwaffe, die deutlich größere Tu-160 dagegen ein strategischer.


Womit die TU-160 theoretisch weit außerhalb jeglicher ukrainischer Luftabwehr operieren könnte. 
Sofern entsprechende Stand-Off Waffen zu Verfügung stehen...

Schau dir mal ALLE Videos von der TU-22 an...^^
Die TU-22 wurde ja als "Pendant" / größeren Kopie mit ähnlichem Einsatzspektrum zur damaligen F-111 entwickelt.
Die Russen haben es bis heute nicht gepackt, einen eklatanten Fehler de Flugzeuges zu eliminieren, weswegen es bei uns damals als fliegendes Ziel verspottet wurde. War damals großes Nato-Geheimnis, heutzutage ein running-gag.
Die Schwenkflügel können nicht vollkommen auf "Deltaflügel" zurückgefahren werden, weil die Maschine ansonst unkontrollierbar wird.
Somit wirst du auch nie einen Film mit komplett zurück gepfeilten Schwenkflügel sehen.
Somit kann sie im Tiefflug mit nur max. ca. 800 km/h operieren, nicht mit den theoretischen Werten von ca. 1000 km/h und in großer Höhe ist ihr die theoretische Mach 2 auch verwehrt.
Gilt auch für das Modell TU-22M, vmax liegt bei ca. 1400 km/h in optimaler Höhe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

Also wenn es das war mit seiner Rede und da später nicht noch irgendwas kommt, dann gibt es ja nichts Neues.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Also wenn es das war mit seiner Rede und da später nicht noch irgendwas kommt, dann gibt es ja nichts Neues.


Kanns nicht verfolgen, was sagte er denn (gerne Kurzfassung)?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kanns nicht verfolgen, was sagte er denn (gerne Kurzfassung)?


im grunde hat er nur wiederholt, was er vorher schon immer gesagt hat.

der böse westen, die böse nato, die bösen neonazis in der ukraine. unsere soldaten sind toll und opfern sich für das nötige ziel. unsere vorfahren haben uns im großen vaterländischen krieg ihre bereitschaft gezeigt die nazis zu besiegen und heute müssen wir das wieder. blabla halt. aber keine ankündigung, kein gefasel über einen angeblichen sieg. und halt danke an seine soldaten usw...








						+++ 23:00 Ukrainische Truppen sollen in Cherson sein +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				






> +++ 09:39 Russland sagt Luftshow bei Militärparade ab +++





> *+++ 09:33 Putin kann keine Erfolge verkünden +++*





> *+++ 09:24 "Gefahr stieg von Tag zu Tag" - Putin rechtfertigt Krieg +++*


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2022)

Die Anons! 👌👍





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523568103598305280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

Putin lässt sich heute feiern - doch der Rückhalt im Volk bröckelt langsam
					

Wladimir Putin wird diesen 9. Mai dazu nutzen, sich selbst und die russische Nation zu feiern. Bei vielen Russen findet seine Propaganda immer noch großen Anklang. Aber eine neue Umfrage zeigt auch: Der Rückhalt für den Kreml-Chef bröckelt.




					www.focus.de


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> +++ 23:00 Ukrainische Truppen sollen in Cherson sein +++
> 
> 
> Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker
> ...


Wieso denn das?
Die fliegen bei den Paraden doch nur geradeaus, müssen sich doch nur unter den Wolken halten.
Kann ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer sein...


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> Die fliegen bei den Paraden doch nur geradeaus, müssen sich doch nur unter den Wolken halten.
> Kann ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer sein...


Die russischen Piloten können nicht mehr gradeaus fliegen, da sie aus Frust über die schleppende "Spezial-Operation" zuviel Wodka gesoffen haben... 

Gruß


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> da kannste hier gleich weitermachen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie war es noch gleich? Der neue Faschismus wird kommen und sich als Antifaschismus tarnen. Wehret den Anfängen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbtgQM0uP8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> Die fliegen bei den Paraden doch nur geradeaus, müssen sich doch nur unter den Wolken halten.
> Kann ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer sein...


Naja die Moskva ist bei ähnlichem Wetter einfach gesunken, nachdem etwas Munition explodiert ist. 

Das Wetter sah eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber es wurde wohl Turbulenzen auf geringer Höhe vorhergesagt. (keine Ahnung ob das richtig übersetzt ist)





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523592493480112128

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von den T-14 Armatas sind wohl auch nur 2 gefahren, obwohl 3 da standen. Ich habe es leider nicht live gesehen, weil mehrere Stream entweder ganz gekillt wurden oder einfach die Quelle getauscht wurde, anstatt Putin hatte ich plötzlich Webcams aus der Ukraine. Die Rede von Putin war ja wieder richtig geil, alles dabei, sie beschützen ihre Leute auf *ihrem *Gebiet, die armen Russen in Odessa, sie kämpfen gegen moderne Waffen des Westens, sie mussten sich vor dem Westen schützen, Kiev möchte eigene Atombomben und die Usa mit ihren Satellitenstaaten. Dafür keine Aussagen über Errungenschaften oder eine Mobilisierung. 

Laut dem ukrainische Militär wurde die Schwarzmeerflotte wieder neu befüllt und stationiert, also wird es bestimmt bald wieder mehr Marschflugkörper regnen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523512980737908737

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung, das recht bald die Raketensystem mit mehr Reichweite (100-300km) an der Front eintreffen, damit die Ukrainer mit Natodaten mal paar ordentliche Treffer hinter der Frontlinie landen können.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Womit die TU-160 theoretisch weit außerhalb jeglicher ukrainischer Luftabwehr operieren könnte.
> Sofern entsprechende Stand-Off Waffen zu Verfügung stehen...


Also wenn Wiki halbwegs genaue Zahlen liefert hat Russland genau


> Ab dem 5. Februar 2019 befinden sich maximal 9 Tu-160 und 7 Tu-160M im Dienst der strategischen Bomberflotte


Ich meine eine strategische Bomberflotte mit 16 bis *vielleicht 20* Flugzeugen, bei normaler Statistik sind im optimal Fall gerade mal 8 einsatzbereit, die setzt du nicht wirklich aufs Spiel, wenn du noch zig andere Aufgaben hast.
Das gleiche gilt ja für die gesammte Armata Plattform, Mig 35, SU 57 und auch SU 34.
Einerseits nur Prototypen, was wohl die TU-160 nicht ist, aber so wenig Exemplare, das du nicht wirklich damit laufend Einsätze fliegen kannst. Von der SU 34 gibt es auch gerade mal 140 Flugzeuge, also auch eigentlich viel zu wertvoll für die Ukraine, von der MIG 35 und SU 57 gar nicht zu reden. (eine Handvoll Prototypen)
Klar im Katalog sieht das toll aus, in der harten Einsatzrealität  mit Einsatzwartung = Standzeiten plus Ersatzteile, raufen sich bei den Russen sichelich einige die Haare, weil damit ist kein wirklicher Start zu machen.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

Die tatsächlich zu Verfügung stehenden Stückzahlen habe ich nicht betrachtet, werter @Don-71 .
Die genannte Zahl will ich gar nicht anzweifeln, und ich verstehe nun, warum völlig veraltete und technisch unzureichende TU-22 zum Einsatz kommen.
Der generelle Eindruck verhärtet sich, dass Russland genau eine Hyperschallrakete hat und den Rest des Krieges mit Triboken/Bliden bestreiten will.








						Blide – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die tatsächlich zu Verfügung stehenden Stückzahlen habe ich nicht betrachtet, werter @Don-71 .
> Die genannte Zahl will ich gar nicht anzweifeln, und ich verstehe nun, warum völlig veraltete und technisch unzureichende TU-22 zum Einsatz kommen.
> Der generelle Eindruck verhärtet sich, dass Russland genau eine Hyperschallrakete hat und den Rest des Krieges mit Triboken/Bliden bestreiten will.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, der Katalog der letzten Jahre, des letzten Jahrzehnts, sah toll aus und wohl so ziemlich alle sind darauf hereingefallen, in der harten Alltags- eher (Kriegs)- Realität, mit Wartung, Standzeiten, Abschüssen, Ersatzteilen, ist das wie wir hier im Norden sagen, ein völlig anderer Schnack.


----------



## Optiki (9. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> SU 34 gibt es auch gerade mal 140


Ich glaube einer der SU-34 Piloten, welcher gefangen genommen wurde, hatte angeben, das deutlich weniger als die Hälfte überhaupt einsatzbereit ist. 

Durch Bilder oder Videos bestätigt, wurden in der Ukraine schon 9 Stück zerstört. 

Hier eine Aufnahmen von einem russischen SU-25, eventuell etwas für @compisucher  : 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523602915562119168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube einer der SU-34 Piloten, welcher gefangen genommen wurde, hatte angeben, das deutlich weniger als die Hälfte überhaupt einsatzbereit ist.
> 
> Durch Bilder oder Videos bestätigt, wurden in der Ukraine schon 9 Stück zerstört.


Im Grunde genommen ist das Altagsstatistik, bei der Bundeswehr ist jedes Fahrzeug das einen kaputten Blinker hat nicht einsatzbereit und die Hälfte "deines" Großgeräts ist sowieso bei der Wartung/Instandsetzung.
Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, der "normale Weg" einen Krieg zu führen oder anzufangen ist, *den Bereitschaftsgrad zu erhöhen *und durch entsprechende Vorsorge an Wartung und Ersatzteilen hoch zu halten. Genauso wie du deine Truppen mehr und intensiver trainierst.
Die Russen haben das offensichtlich nicht gemacht und nicht für nötig empfunden, sondern sogar mit einem etwas abgenutzten Gerät nach Trainingsmanövern angegriffen, ohne irgenwelches Zeug in der Hinterhand, noch allgemein vorher den Bereitschaftsgrad wirklich zu erhöhen.
Das rächt sich gerade ziemlich bitter, weil durch die Verluste, den Verschleiß, teilweise Sanktionen, holst du das nicht mehr wirklich auf, gerade wenn sich der Gegner eben nicht überrennen lässt.
Dazu kommen ihre Logistik - und Kommunikations - Probleme, plus mangelnde Kampfmoral.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> im grunde hat er nur wiederholt, was er vorher schon immer gesagt hat.


Zum Glück. Ich hatte schon mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.
Bei Putin ist ja alles möglich.


----------



## compisucher (9. Mai 2022)

@Optiki : interessant, Danke!
low level, so tief wie es eben geht, kein Kampfsprung zur Zielerfassung, sondern ungelenkte Raketen grob ins Ziel.
Flugkörper schätze ich auf ca. 120mm. Volle Salve würde passen 5 Stück pro Behälter








						S-13 (Rakete) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Pilot hat die Maschine kaum gerade ausgerichtet und schon gefeuert, sprich er hat kein Laserpointer zu Einsatz gebracht.
Interpretation:
Keine russische Luftüberlegenheit, sehr hohe Gefahr durch SAM, hohe Gefahr durch Flak.
Die sehr hohe  Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und das ungerichtete Feuern deutet auf die Angst des Piloten hin, dass er auch Small Arms Fire (bis 20 mm) fürchtet = er hat ein gemutmaßtes befestigtes Ziel angegriffen.

Die Rakete ist gut dazu, befestigte Feldstellungen anzugreifen, hat meines Wissens eine hohe Splitterwirkung.

Alles in allem war der Angriff Munitionsverschwendung...

Edit1:
Hier sieht man, wie man so was richtig macht.
Zielerfassung mit Laser, Abwurf von panzer-/bunkerbrechenden und verzögerten Bomben, ab ca. 1:55 min




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ei5ClUzTB0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit2:
Was mir noch auffiel:
Die SU-25 war ohne (sichtbaren) Wingman unterwegs, was darauf hindeutet, dass Russland nur eingeschränktes Flugzeugmaterial zu Verfügung steht.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen ihre Logistik - und Kommunikations - Probleme, plus mangelnde Kampfmoral.


Die Korruption nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Ich hatte schon mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.
> Bei Putin ist ja alles möglich.


jup, allerdings. bin nicht mal davon überzeugt, dass es das schon war. vielleicht kommt heute oder morgen doch noch was.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523616826986442753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


°Ich hoffe ihr kommt drauf klar, dass ich das einfach mal unkommentiert hier stehen lasse...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> im grunde hat er nur wiederholt, was er vorher schon immer gesagt hat.


Ey... Da wird das hätte, wäre, wenn schon vorher in allen möglichen formen ausdiskutiert, andere haben schon vorräte angelegt und sicherlich auch ein paar prepper  noch fix einen atom sicheren bunker hinterm haus aus gehoben und dann sowas! Kein verlass mehr auf die russen.   
Also verschieben wir mal wieder den weltuntergang... wär ja nicht der erste... 



Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte bei uns mal krieg ausbrechen, hätte ich gerne selensky als bundeskanzler.  Es mag ja sein das er recht penetrannt ist mit seinen forderungen nach waffen aber ehrlich, kann sich jemand vorstellen das scholz, merkel, schröder, kohl und wie sie alle hießen so derartig die moral der truppe oben halten können? Ich nicht!
Wenn der so weiter macht bauen ihm die ukrainer kein denkmal sondern er endet wie lenin... ausgestopft hinter glas. Schon sein satz "Ich brauche waffen und keine mitfahrgelegenheit" ist einer für`s geschichtsbuch.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schon sein satz "Ich brauche waffen und keine mitfahrgelegenheit" ist einer für`s geschichtsbuch.


Könnte auch gut aus einen Actionfilm sein. John Wick oder so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

Wahl in Südossetien - Denkzettel für Moskau
					

In der von Georgien abtrünnigen Region Südossetien ist der Präsident abgewählt worden, auch weil er die Entsendung von Soldaten in die Ukraine gerechtfertigt hatte - ein Zeichen für Widerstand gegen die Führung in Moskau. Von Silvia Stöber.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Auf Twitter kommentierte ein Nutzer: "Was für eine Ironie, die Bürger Südossetiens haben ein Privileg, das 140 Millionen Russen nicht haben: Alle vier Jahre erleben sie, das ihr Präsident friedlich zurücktritt."


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523751161924583424

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und damit schluß für heute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Mai 2022)

Ukraine: Russland setzt Kinschal-Raketen gegen Odessa ein
					

KIEW (dpa-AFX) - Die russische Luftwaffe hat am Montagabend nach Darstellung des ukrainischen Militärs mehrere Hyperschallraketen vom Typ Kinschal...




					www.boerse-online.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand einen Durchblick, was heute auf der Schlangeninsel wirklich abgelaufen ist? Die Russen wollen mehr ukrainische Luftfahrzeuge abgeschossen haben, als man überhaupt im Einsatz erwartet und die Ukrainer wollen große Erfolge gefeiert haben, ohne sie aber vollständig zu erobern, was auf dem passt-beinahe-1:1-auf-Briefmarken-Eiland auch nicht stimmen kann.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die tatsächlich zu Verfügung stehenden Stückzahlen habe ich nicht betrachtet, werter @Don-71 .
> Die genannte Zahl will ich gar nicht anzweifeln, und ich verstehe nun, warum völlig veraltete und technisch unzureichende TU-22 zum Einsatz kommen.
> Der generelle Eindruck verhärtet sich, dass Russland genau eine Hyperschallrakete hat und den Rest des Krieges mit Triboken/Bliden bestreiten will.
> 
> ...



Der Punkt ist eben: Die Tu-22*M3* ist nicht total veraltet, im Gegensatz zu (laut Dons Zahlen) der Hälfte der Tu-160. Nach den Angaben der englischen Wikipedia kann man die in den letzten 20 Jahren modernisierten Schwäne sogar an einer Hand abzählen - und das auch noch verteilt auf drei Ausbaustufen. Die von dir genannte, moderne Austattung existiert in wenig mehr als Prototypenexemplaren; für den Rest der Flotte ist die Umrüstung bis auf weiteres nur geplant.

Abstandswaffen, wie von dir genannt, wären natürlich trotzdem eine Option. Aber dafür braucht man erst recht keine Tu-160, die kann auch eine -95 in die Luft befördern. Vergl. USA: Bei denen sind die B-52 in der Praxis auch die wichtigeren Lenkwaffenträger gegenüber den B-1 und die USA haben einen deutlich geringeren Oldtimeranteil an ihrer Flotte als die Russen.

Das Grundproblem der russischen Rüstung ist halt seit 35 Jahren: Man hat kein Geld. Technisch sind respektive waren viele Designs zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Erstvorstellung top, aber ich glaube die letzte vollständige Ablöse eines alten Musters durch ein neues war der Wechsel von MiG-21 auf -29. Während mit der Su-57 eine Show abgeszogen wird, hat die -27 und ihre Derivate noch nicht einmal alle Su-24 ersetzt.




compisucher schrieb:


> Edit2:
> Was mir noch auffiel:
> Die SU-25 war ohne (sichtbaren) Wingman unterwegs, was darauf hindeutet, dass Russland nur eingeschränktes Flugzeugmaterial zu Verfügung steht.



Abgesehen davon, dass die gesamte Beschreibung des Manövers durch dich nicht nach gut ausgebildeter Einsatzplanung klingt: Was für eine Hilfe ist ein Kollege in einer Situation absoluter Luftüberlegenheit? Gegen Angreifer vom Boden kann er kaum helfen und er wäre, wenn er mit typischem Abstand hinterher fliegt, um einem dem Arsch frei zu halten, sogar selbst in akuter Gefahr. Die Luftabwehr der Ukrainer basiert schließlich zu großen Teilen aus Manpads. Da hat der erste Überflieger den Überraschungsvorteil und wer mit zu großem Abstand folgt, hat den Salat. Also durchaus denkbar, dass sie die Luft-Nahunterstützung gegen kleinere Ziele lieber einzeln und verstreut griffbereit halten.

(Oder, bei den texanischen Zielmethoden: Das Sowieso immer 2/3 der Maschinen auf Rückflug und beim Aufmunitionieren sind.)


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2022)

Auch wenn es ziemlich krawallig ist, sagt er eine Menge richtiges und bestätigt meine Ansicht bzgl. des Unteroffizier Corps komplett, mit allen Auswirkungen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJXjr2CKMH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

> Bei russischen Raketenangriffen auf die ukrainische Hafenstadt Odessa sind in der Nacht mindestens ein Mensch getötet und fünf weitere verletzt worden. Das berichtete die Agentur Unian unter Berufung auf die örtliche Militärführung. "Der Feind hält seinen psychologischen Druck aufrecht und setzt seine hysterischen Attacken gegen friedliche Zivilisten und die zivile Infrastruktur fort", hieß es.
> 
> Die Stadt wurde am Abend von zahlreichen Explosionen erschüttert, die sowohl auf Raketeneinschläge als auch die Luftabwehr zurückzuführen waren. Nach Medienberichten wurden unter anderem ein Einkaufszentrum und ein Warenlager getroffen. Die Bewohner wurden aufgerufen, Schutzräume aufzusuchen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Mehrere Opfer bei Raketenangriffen auf Odessa

Das wird wohl die nächste ukrainische Stadt die Putin einäschern lässt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Mai 2022)

Deportationen nach Russland: Verschleppt, gefoltert, umerzogen
					

Eine Million Ukrainer, darunter 200.000 Kinder, wurde Richtung Russland gebracht. Was mit ihnen geschieht? Manche landen angeblich in Umerziehungslagern – andere tauchen nie mehr auf.




					kurier.at
				






> Das Gespräch der zwei Soldaten werde sie nie vergessen, sagt Marija, sie sieht starr in die Kamera. „Was er mit den Ukrainern gemacht hat, die das ,Aussieben’ nicht bestanden hätten, hat der eine gefragt. Der antwortete: ,Zehn habe ich erschossen. Weiter habe ich nicht gezählt, es hat mich nicht interessiert.“
> 
> Marija, 17 Jahre alt, blonde Haare, hat ihr Geschichte _Nastojaschtschee Wremja_ erzählt, einem verbotenen russischen Investigativmedium. Sie ist eine von Tausenden, die aus der Ukraine Richtung Westen fliehen wollten, dabei in ein Aussiebe-Lager kam. Ein Checkpoint, an dem die Besatzer die Fliehenden teils tagelang aufhalten, einsperren und befragen – oder, wie Marijas Vater, foltern und bewusstlos schlagen.











						US-Verteidigungsministerium bestätigt Deportierung von Ukrainern nach Russland
					

Das US-Verteidigungsministerium hat nach eigenen Angaben Hinweise darauf, dass Ukrainer von russischen Truppen gewaltsam nach Russland gebracht werden.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				






> Das US-Verteidigungsministerium hat nach eigenen Angaben Hinweise darauf, dass Ukrainer von russischen Truppen gewaltsam nach Russland gebracht werden. „Ich kann nicht sagen, wie viele Lager es gibt oder wie sie aussehen“, sagte Pentagon-Sprecher John Kirby am Montag. „Aber wir haben Hinweise darauf, dass Ukrainer gegen ihren Willen nach Russland gebracht werden“, sagte Kirby. Er nannte dieses Verhalten „skrupellos“.
> 
> Laut der Menschenrechtsbeauftragten des ukrainischen Parlaments, Ljudmila Denissowa, wurden seit Kriegsbeginn „mehr als 1,19 Millionen unserer Bürger, darunter mehr als 200.000 Kinder, in die Russische Föderation deportiert“. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht von unabhängiger Seite verifizieren.



und putin spricht davon, sie würden gegen nazis kämpfen!? warum nur erinnert mich das vorgehen russlands so immens an das vorgehen der deutschen im dritten reich?
ganz ehrlich, ich könnte so dermaßen kotzen, es ist so unfassbar abartig.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und putin spricht davon, sie würden gegen nazis kämpfen!? warum nur erinnert mich das vorgehen russlands so immens an das vorgehen der deutschen im dritten reich?


Und beschäftigt noch Wagner Söldner wovon der Chef selber Nazi ist mit SS Runen am Hals tätowiert.


juko888 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich könnte so dermaßen kotzen, es ist so unfassbar abartig.


Das macht einen traurig und wütend zugleich.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und putin spricht davon, sie würden gegen nazis kämpfen!? warum nur erinnert mich das vorgehen russlands so immens an das vorgehen der deutschen im dritten reich?
> ganz ehrlich, ich könnte so dermaßen kotzen, es ist so unfassbar abartig.


Diese Bigotterie versteht keiner, außer so Leuten, die hier nicht mehr mitreden dürfen und sich mittlerweile auch die lachenden Smileys verkneifen.

Es ist die gleiche Shice wie mit der Unterstützung der extremen Rechten in Euopas Politik seitens Russlands. Oder auch diese verrückte Wiederholung dieser der Westen bedroht uns Lügen. Ich weiß nicht, was mit Putin und seinen Lakeien falsch läuft, aber ich weiß, dass es eine riesige Macke sein muss, die sie da haben.


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Durchblick, was heute auf der Schlangeninsel wirklich abgelaufen ist? Die Russen wollen mehr ukrainische Luftfahrzeuge abgeschossen haben, als man überhaupt im Einsatz erwartet und die Ukrainer wollen große Erfolge gefeiert haben, ohne sie aber vollständig zu erobern, was auf dem passt-beinahe-1:1-auf-Briefmarken-Eiland auch nicht stimmen kann.


Nö, aber die angebliche strategische Bedeutung einer gerade mal 17 ha großen Insel, die zudem völlig zusammengeschossen ist, keinen relevanten Hafen hat und auf der kein Flugzeug landen kann, entzieht sich meiner Logik. Ich denke, dass da die gegenseitige Kriegsrhetorik wie Propaganda ein wenig aus dem Ruder läuft.
Wegen so was Unbedeutendem dürfte weder die Ukraine die halbe Luftwaffe noch die Russen eine halbe Schwarzmeerflotte riskieren - außer: Beide haben den Über- und Durchblick für Relevantes verloren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die gesamte Beschreibung des Manövers durch dich nicht nach gut ausgebildeter Einsatzplanung klingt:


Die Russen wussten zumindest, dass dort ein Primärziel lag, welches sie anderweitig nicht ausschalten konnten/wollten (Reichweite Ari, Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit Raketen, blabliblö) ansonsten hätten sie nicht einen sauteuren Jabo geschickt.
Der Angriff selbst sah eher so aus, als wenn ein 15jähriger in einem PC Ballerspiel herumdüst.
Der Angriffswinkel war zu flach, der Pilot hatte Angst, einen Kampfsprung auszuführen.
Die Raketen wurden zu spät abgefeuert, so dass der Pilot die Trefferwirkung nicht feststellen kann, er muss also theoretisch noch mal übers Ziel um überhaupt festzustellen, ob er getroffen hat.
Er hat eine Vorsalve  getätigt und erst danach die Raketenbehälter in 3 Schritten geleert, er war sich also unsicher, ob er überhaupt das Ziel bekämpft.
Er ist nach dem Angriff nach links ausgewichen, das ist menschlich und intuitiv, machen aber 99% der Menschheit in der gleichen Situation. Besser wäre nach rechts und in einer deutlich steileren Kurve und anschließende Fassrolle gewesen. Das ist für den Verteidiger eher unerwartet, die flache Ausweichkurve ist eine perfekte Einladung an Handheld-SAM, ein abrupteres Manöver würde dem potentiellen SAM-Schützen Reaktionszeit nehmen.
Gefühlt hatte der Pilot das nicht all zu oft bisher gemacht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine Hilfe ist ein Kollege in einer Situation absoluter Luftüberlegenheit? Gegen Angreifer vom Boden kann er kaum helfen und er wäre, wenn er mit typischem Abstand hinterher fliegt, um einem dem Arsch frei zu halten, sogar selbst in akuter Gefahr. Die Luftabwehr der Ukrainer basiert schließlich zu großen Teilen aus Manpads. Da hat der erste Überflieger den Überraschungsvorteil und wer mit zu großem Abstand folgt, hat den Salat. Also durchaus denkbar, dass sie die Luft-Nahunterstützung gegen kleinere Ziele lieber einzeln und verstreut griffbereit halten.


Genau, ein Wingman bei Bodenangriff hält im Wesentlichen den Rücken des eigentlichen Angreifenden frei.
Wie beim von mir verlinken Video klassisch zu sehen, entfernen sich nach Abwurf beide Maschinen in unterschiedliche Richtungen. um evtl. Luftabwehr die Konzentrationsmöglichkeit zu nehmen.
Vier Augen sehen mehr, Waffen sind teuer, der Angriff risikoreich - also muss der erste Run sitzen und das Primärziel ausgeschaltet werden. Die Zielidentifikation ist also der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Beim Angriff selber wird i.d.R. zusätzlich beleuchtet und die Trefferlage wird analysiert, sofern keine anderen Themen anstehen.
Andere Themen wären, dass der eigentlich Angreifende hochkonzentriert Ziel bekämpft, während der Wingman bei Bedarf Flares & Chaffs schmeisst, weitere Ziele in der Umgebung identifiziert und immer die Six checkt.
Bei Misserfolg (soll ja vorkommen) könnte der Wingman zudem mit seiner Load das Ziel erneut bekämpfen.


----------



## Optiki (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keine russische Luftüberlegenheit, sehr hohe Gefahr durch SAM, hohe Gefahr durch Flak.
> Die sehr hohe Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und das ungerichtete Feuern deutet auf die Angst des Piloten hin, dass er auch Small Arms Fire (bis 20 mm) fürchtet = er hat ein gemutmaßtes befestigtes Ziel angegriffen.


Ähnliches Verhalten ist bei Hubschraubern zu sehen, sie ziehen die Nase nach oben und schießen dann unguidet Raketen, teilweise über Städten in besetzten Gebieten, ganz selten stehen sie mal in der Luft kurz hinter der Front und schießen lasergesteuerte Raketen, meistens nur in der Nacht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Durchblick, was heute auf der Schlangeninsel wirklich abgelaufen ist? Die Russen wollen mehr ukrainische Luftfahrzeuge abgeschossen haben, als man überhaupt im Einsatz erwartet und die Ukrainer wollen große Erfolge gefeiert haben, ohne sie aber vollständig zu erobern, was auf dem passt-beinahe-1:1-auf-Briefmarken-Eiland auch nicht stimmen kann.


Das kann dir keiner genau sagen, erstmal haben die Russen laut eigenen Aussagen schon am Anfang des Krieges mehr Fahrzeuge vernichtet, als die Ukrainer jemals hatten, gerade bei den Hubschraubern. Trotzdem veröffentlichen die Russen regelmäßig Pressemitteilungen, in denen von zerstörten Luftfahrzeugen sprechen.

Was haben die Ukrainer den jetzt behauptet? Es gibt mehrere Videos der Ukrainer von der TB2, welche erst zwei Raptorboote zerstört hat, ebenfalls hat sie auf der Insel alle Fahrzeuge der Russen inklusive Luftabwehr zerstört. Dann wollten die Russen nochmal anladen, mit einem Ladungsboot, welche ein Luftabwehrsystem geladen hatte und dazu nochmal zwei Raptorboote, diese wurde ebenfalls alles von det TB2 zerstört inlusive Video. Dann sind zwei ukrainische Kampfjets über die Insel geflogen und haben die beiden Hauptgebäude zerbombt, dann haben die Russen nochmal einen Mi8 Hubschrauber geschickt, als sich gerade die Soldaten abgeseilt haben, wurde dieser von der TB2 zerstört. Laut dem Telegram Chat der Wagner Gruppe wollen es die Russen jetzt erstmal lassen.

Ich schick dir mal die Links zu Twitter, will die nicht einfach so reinposten.

Im Gegenzug behauptet die Russen, sie hätten 3 Helis der Ukraine dort zerstört, zwei Kampfjets (erst haben sie ein Modell genannt, welche die Ukrainer gar nicht fliegen), dazu 2 TB2 und sogar noch ein größeres Boot, alles jedoch ohne Beweise. Es stellt sich auch die Frage, welches Fahrzeug die ganzen Luftfahrzeuge zerstört haben soll und was die Ukrainer mit den ganzen Helis auf der Insel gewollt haben sollen, nachdem sie sie in die Luft gesprengt haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die gesamte Beschreibung des Manövers durch dich nicht nach gut ausgebildeter Einsatzplanung klingt: Was für eine Hilfe ist ein Kollege in einer Situation absoluter Luftüberlegenheit? Gegen Angreifer vom Boden kann er kaum helfen und er wäre, wenn er mit typischem Abstand hinterher fliegt, um einem dem Arsch frei zu halten, sogar selbst in akuter Gefahr


Ich glaube, es werden nur die SU34 und noch ein Jet von den Russen noch im Tandem geflogen, der Rest nur Solo.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das wird wohl die nächste ukrainische Stadt die Putin einäschern lässt.


Es war leider schon ewig abzusehen, schon ironisch, dass es gerade die Städte mit vielen pro Russen sind und gerade noch eine Stadt mit langer russischer Geschichte. Das Einkaufszentrum soll ja dieses Mal wirklich ein Lager für Waffen gewesen sein, der Rest sah mal wieder nach sinnloser Zerstörung aus.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es war leider schon ewig abzusehen, schon ironisch, dass es gerade die Städte mit vielen pro Russen sind und gerade noch eine Stadt mit langer russischer Geschichte. Das Einkaufszentrum soll ja dieses Mal wirklich ein Lager für Waffen gewesen sein, der Rest sah mal wieder nach sinnloser Zerstörung aus.


Das sind so schöne Städte. Gerade Odessa. Wir kann man die nur so zerstören?


----------



## Optiki (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind so schöne Städte. Gerade Odessa. Wir kann man die nur so zerstören?


Es wirklich schade um die Stadt, aber große Städte unterlagen immer bestimmten Gefahren (Feuer, Kriege, Wirtschaftlich, Gesellschaftlich) und haben sich immer über die Jahrhunderte gewandelt. Ich hoffe erstmal, dass nicht zu viele Menschen sterben müssen und das nicht zu viele Kriegsrelevante Sachen zerstört werden und dann kommt der Gedanke an zukünftige wirtschaftliche Chancen, der Rest muss sich erstmal hinten anstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ziemlich krawallig ist, sagt er eine Menge richtiges und bestätigt meine Ansicht bzgl. des Unteroffizier Corps komplett, mit allen Auswirkungen!


Bisschen Vorsicht mit diesem Kanal, teilweise gute Analysen, aber auch sehr viele Sachen wo man sich wirklich denkt wie die auf die Idee kommen das als Fakt darzustellen wie "Corona ist ein Laborunfall".


compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, aber die angebliche strategische Bedeutung einer gerade mal 17 ha großen Insel, die zudem völlig zusammengeschossen ist, keinen relevanten Hafen hat und auf der kein Flugzeug landen kann, entzieht sich meiner Logik.


Besondere Wirtschaftszone, für nach dem Krieg halt


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bisschen Vorsicht mit diesem Kanal, teilweise gute Analysen, aber auch sehr viele Sachen wo man sich wirklich denkt wie die auf die Idee kommen das als Fakt darzustellen wie "Corona ist ein Laborunfall".


Wie jetzt?
Ist es KEIN Laborunfall? 
(duck und weg)


Sparanus schrieb:


> Besondere Wirtschaftszone, für nach dem Krieg halt


Oligarchen-Freihandelszone?


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

> 06:58 Uhr
> Trauerfeier für Ex-Journalisten in Kiew
> 
> Bereits gestern wurde in Kiew der bekannte ukrainische Journalist Oleksandr Makhov beigesetzt, der sich freiwillig zur Armee gemeldet hatte. Der 36-Jährige soll bei Kämpfen im Osten des Landes getötet worden sein.





> 09:36 Uhr
> Angeblich 44 getötete Zivilisten gefunden
> 
> Ukrainische Behörden berichten von 44 getöteten Zivilisten, deren Leichen in einem zerstörten Gebäude in der Stadt Isjum gefunden wurden. Das fünfstöckige Gebäude soll bei einem russischen Angriff im März zerstört worden sein.
> ...





> 10:55 Uhr
> Außenministerin Baerbock besucht Butscha
> 
> Außenministerin Baerbock ist in die Ukraine gereist. Sie besuchte zunächst die Stadt Butscha im Großraum Kiew. Die Ministerin wurde von der ukrainischen Generalstaatsanwältin Iryna Wenediktowa begleitet. In Butscha war es während der kurzen russischen Besatzung zu Verbrechen an der Zivilbevölkerung gekommen.
> ...



Hier noch ein Video über russischstämmige Bürger, welche hier in Deutschland leben und den "Tag des Sieges" gefeiert haben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1m5PLWafWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie verblendet kann man sein?


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie verblendet kann man sein?


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive.
Jeder Mensch hat sein eigenes Weltbild und es gibt nicht wenige, die eben ein Konservatives ja Revisionistisches haben.
Das ist per se weder schlecht noch verboten.
Die Kunst der Demokratie ist, einer Mehrheit eine akzeptable Perspektive zu geben.
Ebenso ist es Kunst, genau diese Meinungen eben nicht zu verbieten, sondern sich inhaltlich damit auseinanderzusetzen.
Es ist nun mal leider so, dass mitten unter uns nationalistische Strömungen in Demokratien vorhanden sind.
Das mag man plakativ wahrnehmen, z. B. Ungarn, mit Abstrichen Polen.
Und bei Polen plötzlich unsere eigene Wahrnehmung, dass das russische Bild tatsächlich stimmt und wir die Polen aber jahrzehntelang dafür überheblich belächelt haben.
Oder subtil, wie "mia san mia", ironisch gemeint, aber im Kern eben doch so, dass die Bayern mit dieser Aussage auf dem PkW durch und durch konservativ in vielen belangen eingestellt sind.
Es geht noch subtiler, Stichwort Impfpflicht.
Von vielen im Land getragen, bricht man es aber auf den Kern herunter, ist und bleibt es eine Beschneidung von Freiheitsrechten, so sinnig die Maßnahme evtl. auch aus meiner Sicht gewesen sein mag.
Noch subtiler: "0" Zinspolitik der EZB, Strafzinesen von Banken.
Jahrzehntelang wurde DEIN Einkommen kalt entwertet und Hauptnutznießer waren Banken, Konzerne.
Klar haste auch Vorteile im geringeren Umfang gehabt, wenn du einen Kredit bedientest, aber letztlich und ganz unten wurde es dir recht undemokratisch diktiert.

Zurück zu den Demonstranten:
Ihr Weltbild ist ein anderes.
Dieses Weltbild ist nicht nur revisionistisch und auf Geografie ausgelegt.
Meist wird auch ein christlich-orthodoxes, LGBT feindliches Weltbild mitgetragen.
Sprich, diese Gesellschaftsteile haben sich nicht so weiterentwickelt, wie wir es gerne glauben mögen.
In Fakt, dürfte ein weltoffenes Gesellschaftsbild, wie wir es gerne hätten (faktisch aber auch nicht haben),  global eher auf Ablehnung treffen.
Und diese Weltbilder verlangen sogar oft einen starken Mann ganz vorne dran.

Die EINZIGEN Antworten hierauf sind Bildung und Vorbildfunktion.

So lange nicht auch Kinder von Unterprivilegierten vollen Zugang zur Bildung haben, wird sich daran nix ändern.
So lange unsere derzeitige Demokratie eher mit Vorschriften, Gesetzen und Geboten glänzt und nicht die Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit des Einzelnen betont, wird sich daran nix ändern.

Wenn man so mag, liegt die Kernursache dieser Demonstration darin, dass unsere Demokratie eben nicht für alle da ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Oligarchen-Freihandelszone?


Ne geht eher um Gelände, also der selbe Grund aus dem China diese ganzen Inseln aufschüttet, die wollen an die Rohstoffe dort ran.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, aber die angebliche strategische Bedeutung einer gerade mal 17 ha großen Insel, die zudem völlig zusammengeschossen ist, keinen relevanten Hafen hat und auf der kein Flugzeug landen kann, entzieht sich meiner Logik.


Es geht um schiffahrtsrouten, genauer um die nach odessa. Diese lässt sich von der insel aus gut kontrollieren und wenn ich das in google maps richtig deute gibt es einen heli-pod und einen bootsanleger. (schnellboote, versorgung oder beides denke ich mal) Stellt man dann noch etwas luft-abwehr und reichweitenstarke ari daneben mußt du einen ganz schönen umweg rudern oder flattern um dem ding auszuweichen. (und wirst bestimmt dennoch per radar gesehen)


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die EINZIGEN Antworten hierauf sind Bildung und Vorbildfunktion.
> 
> So lange nicht auch Kinder von Unterprivilegierten vollen Zugang zur Bildung haben, wird sich daran nix ändern.
> So lange unsere derzeitige Demokratie eher mit Vorschriften, Gesetzen und Geboten glänzt und nicht die Selbstverantwortung und Freiheit des Einzelnen betont, wird sich daran nix ändern.
> ...


Wieso? Die haben hier doch Zugang zur Bildung. Außerdem dürfen sie hier in Deutschland demonstrieren.
Die wollen einfach an  Proganda und Lügen glauben.

Noch ein paar News:



> 16:19 Uhr
> Baerbock: Abkehr von russischer Energie "für immer"
> 
> Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock hat bei ihrem Besuch in Kiew erklärt, dass Deutschland künftig komplett ohne Energie des "Aggressors" Russland auskommen wolle. "Deshalb reduzieren wir mit aller Konsequenz unsere Abhängigkeit von russischer Energie auf Null - und zwar für immer", sagte die Ministerin in Kiew bei einer Pressekonferenz mit ihrem Kollegen Dmytro Kuleba. Deutschland ist bisher vor allem von russischem Gas abhängig. Russland sei ein "Aggressor", der keine Regeln achte und Kriegsverbrechen begehe, sagte Baerbock. Es könnte künftig keine Verständigung mit dem Land mehr geben über die Köpfe der Ukraine hinweg.


und



> 16:55 Uhr
> US-Geheimdienste: Auch bei russischem Sieg im Donbass kein Kriegsende
> 
> Ein eventueller russischer Erfolg im Donbass würde nach Auffassung der amerikanischen Geheimdienste wahrscheinlich nicht das Ende von Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine bedeuten. Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin bereite sich auf einen längeren Konflikt in der Ukraine vor, in dessen Verlauf er immer noch beabsichtige, Ziele zu erreichen, die über die Ostukraine hinausgingen, sagte US-Geheimdienstkoordinatorin Avril Haines bei einer Anhörung des Senats in Washington.
> ...


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Die haben hier doch Zugang zur Bildung. Außerdem dürfen sie hier in Deutschland demonstrieren.
> Die wollen einfach an  Proganda und Lügen glauben.


"Die" sind "wir".
Alle diese Menschen leben hier mit uns, also gehören sie zu uns.
Der ausgestreckte Zeigefinger auf "die" krümmt sich in der Regel unter der Last der Verantwortung.
Diese Menschen wollen im Innersten einfach nur zur Gesellschaft dazugehören.
Weil sie sich aus Gründen aber ausgegrenzt fühlen (ob es real so ist, ist noch mal was anderes), suchen sie ihr Heil in Versprechungen, Propaganda, Lügen, gleich welcher Art, welche sie umwerben. Leichte Beute für Verführer...

Und nein, nicht alle haben gleiche Chancen bei uns auf dem Bildungsmarkt.
Demonstrationsrecht ist ein Grundrecht in einer Demokratie - zum Glück.
"Die" glauben es deshalb, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.
Es ist schlichtweg eine Integrationsaufgabe.
Integration bedeutet eben nicht nur Menschen aus Afrika oder sonst woher in unsere Gesellschaft einzugliedern, manchmal müssen, nein dürfen es auch eigene Landsleute sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Menschen wollen im Innersten einfach nur zur Gesellschaft dazugehören.


Ein rechtsextremer Führeranbeter will zur Gesellschaft gehören?
Der will eine Gesellschaft schaffen, in der jeder anders denkende in Lager gesteckt wird.
Sowas muss unsere Gesellschaft leider mitschleppen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Die" sind "wir".
> Alle diese Menschen leben hier mit uns, also gehören sie zu uns.


Warum solidarisieren sie sich dann nicht mit Deutschland? Immerhin haben sie sich ja auf deutsche Wurzeln berufen als sie hergekommen sind. Und sogar Geld dafür bekommen. Ich meine damit Spätaussiedler.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und nein, nicht alle haben gleiche Chancen bei uns auf dem Bildungsmarkt.


Die können hier aber Informationen aus allen Medien und dem Internet bekommen. Das meinte ich damit.
Für die Menschen in Russland dagegen ist es deutlich schwerer, sich eine Meinung zu bilden, weil es da ja nur Staatsfernsehen gibt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Demonstrationsrecht ist ein Grundrecht in einer Demokratie - zum Glück.


Im Gegensatz zu Russland. Womit sich sie leider eher identifizieren und solidarisieren.


compisucher schrieb:


> "Die" glauben es deshalb, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.


Nein. Die *wollen* das glauben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Mai 2022)

edit, die zweite. original "gefunden". 
Mal wieder was von der "zweiten" Front.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523956944905584641

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffentlich ist das bei den Empfängern auch angekommen und bewirkt etwas.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum solidarisieren sie sich dann nicht mit Deutschland? Immerhin haben sie sich ja auf deutsche Wurzeln berufen als sie hergekommen sind. Und sogar Geld dafür bekommen. Ich meine damit Spätaussiedler.
> 
> Die können hier aber Informationen aus allen Medien und dem Internet bekommen. Das meinte ich damit.
> Für die Menschen in Russland dagegen ist es deutlich schwerer, sich eine Meinung zu bilden, weil es da ja nur Staatsfernsehen gibt.
> ...



Aber auch "wollen" fällt nicht vom Himmel. Der Mensch ist schließlich kein vollkommen unabhängig agierendes, Entscheidungen treffendes und Dinge durchdenkendes Wesen. Auch unsere Bewertungsmaßstäbe, unsere Motivationen sind bewusst und unbewusst geprägt von äußeren Umständen, von dem Umfeld in dem wir als Kinder sozialisiert wurden und dem (evtl. anderen) Umfeld dem wir uns später selbst zuordnen. Von unseren psychischen Bedürfnissen (Zugehörigkeit, Anerkennung, Selbstwirksamkeit etc.). Und natürlich auch unseren physischen Bedürfnissen. Das alles und bestimmt noch tausend andere Faktoren bestimmen, zu welchen Entscheidungen wir neigen, in welchem Rahmen sich unser Denken bewegt. Und daraus auszubrechen ist nicht unmöglich, aber auch nicht einfach.

Wenn ich mich ganz grob und holzschnittartig an einem Psychogramm des erzkonservativen (bzw. reaktionären) Teils der Spätaussiedler versuchen würde, sähe das etwa so aus:
In der damaligen Sowjetunion benachteiligt (schon allein wegen Zwangsumsiedlung an den Arsch der Taiga und bestimmt auch anderweitig diskriminiert), nach Deutschland gekommen in der Hoffnung, jetzt endlich als etwas zu gelten, als stolze Deutsche eben. Dann gemerkt, dass man sie hier aber auch nicht unbedingt mit offenen Armen empfängt, völlig akzeptiert ("Das deutscheste an der Familie ist der Schäferhund gewesen"), darum dann doch wieder die "alte Heimat" aus der Ferne romantisiert und verklärt (sieht man ähnlich auch bei den in Deutschland lebenden Erdogan-Fans oder Nationalisten diverser Balkan-Staaten, die seit Geburt/Kindheit hier leben). Und dann letztlich eben in der "Bubble" gefangen aus Leuten die genauso ticken, den entsprechenden Medien etc.

Warum wir denken, wie wir denken und warum wir handeln, wie wir handeln, ist vermutlich das komplexeste Ding ever. Da ist es mit mechanistischer Denke ("Aber sie könnten ja. Wenn sie also nicht tun: selber schuld!") schlichtweg nicht getan.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich ganz grob und holzschnittartig an einem Psychogramm des erzkonservativen (bzw. reaktionären) Teils der Spätaussiedler versuchen würde, sähe das etwa so aus:
> In der damaligen Sowjetunion benachteiligt (schon allein wegen Zwangsumsiedlung an den Arsch der Taiga und bestimmt auch anderweitig diskriminiert), nach Deutschland gekommen in der Hoffnung, jetzt endlich als etwas zu gelten, als stolze Deutsche eben. Dann gemerkt, dass man sie hier aber auch nicht unbedingt mit offenen Armen empfängt, völlig akzeptiert ("Das deutscheste an der Familie ist der Schäferhund gewesen"), darum dann doch wieder die "alte Heimat" aus der Ferne romantisiert und verklärt (sieht man ähnlich auch bei den in Deutschland lebenden Erdogan-Fans oder Nationalisten diverser Balkan-Staaten, die seit Geburt/Kindheit hier leben). Und dann letztlich eben in der "Bubble" gefangen aus Leuten die genauso ticken, den entsprechenden Medien etc.


Wenn sie dort benachteiligt und diskrimiert wurden und hier mehr Freiheiten und Rechte haben, warum solidarisieren sie sich trotzdem mit dem russischen Regime?

Ich muß aber dazu sagen das nicht alle Aussiedler so sind.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sie dort benachteiligt und diskrimiert wurden und hier mehr Freiheiten und Rechte haben, warum solidarisieren sie sich trotzdem mit dem russischen Regime?
> [...]


Abgesehen davon, dass das heutige Russland ja nicht identisch mit der SU ist:
Weil sowas nicht oder nur bedingt rational abläuft. Als Außenstehende können wir das nicht wirklich begreifen, weil in unseren Köpfen ganz andere Prozesse ablaufen und wir eben mit Entfernung (und damit zumindest tendenziell (!) mehr Rationalität denn Emotion) da drauf gucken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber auch "wollen" fällt nicht vom Himmel. Der Mensch ist schließlich kein vollkommen unabhängig agierender, Entscheidungen treffender und Dinge durchdenkendes Wesen. Auch unsere Bewertungsmaßstäbe, unsere Motivationen sind bewusst und unbewusst geprägt von äußeren Umständen, von dem Umfeld in dem wir als Kinder sozialisiert wurden und dem (evtl. anderen) Umfeld dem wir uns später selbst zuordnen. Von unseren psychischen Bedürfnissen (Zugehörigkeit, Anerkennung, Selbstwirksamkeit etc.). Und natürlich auch unseren physischen Bedürfnissen. Das alles und bestimmt noch tausend andere Faktoren bestimmen, zu welchen Entscheidungen wir neigen, in welchem Rahmen sich unser Denken bewegt. Und daraus auszubrechen ist nicht unmöglich, aber nicht einfach.
> 
> Wenn ich mich ganz grob und holzschnittartig an einem Psychogramm des erzkonservativen (bzw. reaktionären) Teils der Spätaussiedler versuchen würde, sähe das etwa so aus:
> In der damaligen Sowjetunion benachteiligt (schon allein wegen Zwangsumsiedlung an den Arsch der Taiga und bestimmt auch anderweitig diskriminiert), nach Deutschland gekommen in der Hoffnung, jetzt endlich als etwas zu gelten, als stolze Deutsche eben. Dann gemerkt, dass man sie hier aber auch nicht unbedingt mit offenen Armen empfängt, völlig akzeptiert ("Das deutscheste an der Familie ist der Schäferhund gewesen"), darum dann doch wieder die "alte Heimat" aus der Ferne romantisiert und verklärt (sieht man ähnlich auch bei den in Deutschland lebenden Erdogan-Fans oder Nationalisten diverser Balkan-Staaten, die seit Geburt/Kindheit hier leben). Und dann letztlich eben in der "Bubble" gefangen aus Leuten die genauso ticken, den entsprechenden Medien etc.
> ...


Und dafür muss man nicht mal sehr weit schauen. Habe gestern in einem Buch über Psychotherapie gelesen, wie sehr Fakten verdrängt werden können, je mehr sie emotional besetzt sind. Als Beispiel wurde eine Studie angeführt, bei der man in der Auswertung davon ausgeht, dass 2/3 der Deutschen behaupten oder daran glauben, dass ihre Groß- oder Urgroßeltern keine Nazis waren, sondern entweder gezwungen oder Rebellen waren.
Was natürlich Quatsch ist, aber sehr schön verdeutlicht, wie sehr Menschen Fakten verdrehen, wenn sie unangenehm emotional besetzt sind.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

> 18:09 Uhr
> Ukrainer zur Ausbildung an der Panzerhaubitze 2000 gelandet
> 
> Ukrainische Soldaten sind zur Ausbildung an der Panzerhaubitze 2000 in Deutschland eingetroffen. Die künftigen Besatzungen des Waffensystems und technische Fachleute landeten in Rheinland-Pfalz und sollen am Mittwoch in die Funktionen der Panzerhaubitze an der Artillerieschule der Bundeswehr in Idar-Oberstein eingewiesen werden, wie die Nachrichtenagentur dpa aus Regierungskreisen in Berlin erfuhr.
> ...


Wieviele Haubitzen sollen die eigentlich bekommen?


----------



## Optiki (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele Haubitzen sollen die eigentlich bekommen?


Lass mich lügen, ich glaube irgendwas unter 10, weil die Bundeswehr hat auch nur 40 Stück die funktionieren.

Niederlande liefert nochmal eine ähnliche Menge.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Lass mich lügen, ich glaube irgendwas unter 10, weil die Bundeswehr hat auch nur 40 Stück die funktionieren.
> 
> Niederlande liefert nochmal eine ähnliche Menge.



7 Stück, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Direkt aus der Modernisierungs-/Instandsetzungshalle des Herstellers.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, aber die angebliche strategische Bedeutung einer gerade mal 17 ha großen Insel, die zudem völlig zusammengeschossen ist, keinen relevanten Hafen hat und auf der kein Flugzeug landen kann, entzieht sich meiner Logik.



Guck auf die Karte: 30 km vor dem Donaudelta kontrolliert man von da aus den gesamten Schiffsverkehr in die Westukraine, in Kombination mit der 180 km entfernten Krim auch den gesamten Luftraum über dem nordlichen schwarzen Meer. Klar bietet die Insel dabei, abgesehen von ihrer Unsinkbarkeit, keinen großartigen Vorteil gegenüber eine Kriegsschiff in gleicher Größe (Unsinkbarkeit soll in der Region allerdings ein ziemlich bedeutender Vorteil sein, habe ich mir sagen lassen ), aber es macht einen großen Unterschied, wer die Insel gerade NICHT hat.



> Die Russen wussten zumindest, dass dort ein Primärziel lag, welches sie anderweitig nicht ausschalten konnten/wollten (Reichweite Ari, Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit Raketen, blabliblö) ansonsten hätten sie nicht einen sauteuren Jabo geschickt.



Was soll man denn sonst schicken, wenn man es eilig hat? Deutschland fordert bekanntermaßen F-16 wegen Tanklastern an.



> Die Raketen wurden zu spät abgefeuert, so dass der Pilot die Trefferwirkung nicht feststellen kann, er muss also theoretisch noch mal übers Ziel um überhaupt festzustellen, ob er getroffen hat.



Kritik an mangelndem Zielen ist berechtigt, aber wenn er Luftunterstützung liefert, dann übernimmt die Bodeneinheit die das Ziel gemeldet hat, die Erfolgskontrolle.



> Genau, ein Wingman bei Bodenangriff hält im Wesentlichen den Rücken des eigentlichen Angreifenden frei.



Hier gibts nichts, von was man ihm freihalten könnte.



> Vier Augen sehen mehr, Waffen sind teuer, der Angriff risikoreich - also muss der erste Run sitzen und das Primärziel ausgeschaltet werden. Die Zielidentifikation ist also der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.



Der ganze Angriff scheint nicht auf großartige visuelle Erfassung auch nur eines Piloten ausgelegt gewesen zu sein. Also entweder ist man allgemein strunzdoof oder das Ziel wurde auf anderem Wege ausgekundschaftet (wahlweise Höhenaufklärung oder, imho wahrscheinlicher, Bodentruppen)



> Beim Angriff selber wird i.d.R. zusätzlich beleuchtet und die Trefferlage wird analysiert, sofern keine anderen Themen anstehen.



Was für einen Sinn hat Beleuchten, wenn man keine halbaktiven Waffen einsetzt? Und warum sollte man einen "schweineteuren Jabo" nur zur Trefferlagen-Analyse mitschicken bei einem Ziel, dass offensichtlich eh auf anderem Wege erfasst ist, denn sonst hätte man es ja gar nicht gefunden? 

Das hier ist keine Übung. Jede Maschine, die nicht in Feindesreichweite ist, ist eine sichere Maschine.



> Andere Themen wären, dass der eigentlich Angreifende hochkonzentriert Ziel bekämpft, während der Wingman bei Bedarf Flares & Chaffs schmeisst, weitere Ziele in der Umgebung identifiziert und immer die Six checkt.



Wie gesagt: Macht alles keinen Sinn, wenn es um Bodenunterstützung bei bestehender Luftüberlegenheit geht.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 7 Stück, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Direkt aus der Modernisierungs-/Instandsetzungshalle des Herstellers.



Teilweise war auch von einsatzbereiten der Bundeswehr die Rede, die dafür die instandgesetzten bekommt. Aber es ging immer um sieben Stück aus Deutschland. Ausgebildet wird allerdings auch für die PzH aus den Niederlanden.


----------



## Optiki (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieviele Haubitzen sollen die eigentlich bekommen?



"München - „Nur“ sieben Panzerhaubitzen 2000 will Deutschland der Ukraine im Kampf gegen Wladimir Putins Russland liefern, gemeinsam mit fünf weiteren aus den Niederlanden. Doch diese zwölf Fahrzeuge könnten den Ukraine-Krieg gewaltig beeinflussen."









						Gilt als eines der stärksten Geschütze der Welt: Deutschland liefert der Ukraine Panzerhaubitzen
					

Deutschland liefert Panzerhaubitzen in die Ukraine. Was für eine Art Waffe ist das überhaupt und wieso kann sie trotz ihrer geringen Anzahl einen solchen Unterschied ausmachen?




					www.merkur.de
				




Dann halt noch aus verschiedenen anderen Länder zahlreiche Arten von Haubitzen. 

Hier eine Lieferung von M109 A3




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524060015753146370

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die USA gehen weiterhin vom Ziel Transnistrien aus und Belarus hat jetzt auch noch Truppen an die Grenze verlegt. Lukaschenko will wohl wirklich noch General werden, ein paar Stellen sind ja gerade frei in der russischen Armee. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524026937831837696

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524042787376836609

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einige Leute freuen sich gerade darüber, das ein paar "Gouverneure" in einige Regionen Russlands zurücktreten, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob es etwas Gutes ist, wenn die schlauen Leute zurücktreten und den dummen das Feld überlassen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> "München - „Nur“ sieben Panzerhaubitzen 2000 will Deutschland der Ukraine im Kampf gegen Wladimir Putins Russland liefern, gemeinsam mit fünf weiteren aus den Niederlanden. Doch diese zwölf Fahrzeuge könnten den Ukraine-Krieg gewaltig beeinflussen."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok danke für die Infos. 


Optiki schrieb:


> Die USA gehen weiterhin vom Ziel Transnistrien aus und Belarus hat jetzt auch noch Truppen an die Grenze verlegt. Lukaschenko will wohl wirklich noch General werden, ein paar Stellen sind ja gerade frei in der russischen Armee.


Ich bin mal gespannt ob die wirklich eingreifen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Mai 2022)

Ukraine will Russen nun ganz vertreiben
					

Unmittelbar nach Beginn des Überfalls durch Russland ging es für die Ukraine erst einmal darum, überhaupt irgendwie zu bestehen. Doch das Selbstvertrauen in Kiew wächst. Außenminister Kuleba nennt in einem Interview neue Kriegsziele.




					www.n-tv.de
				






> Aktuell würde besonders Artillerie benötigt, inklusive Haubitzen, die die Ukraine auch bereits erhalte. Kuleba forderte zudem Raketensysteme, die mehrmals hintereinander feuern könnten - die habe man noch nicht bekommen. Kuleba sagte, er hätte lieber moderne US-Systeme statt altes Sowjetmaterial. Dies hätten ihm die Amerikaner auch zugesagt.











						Ukraine-Krieg: US-Geheimdienste glauben derzeit nicht an Verhandlungslösung - WELT
					

Die US-Geheimdienste rechnen nicht mit einer baldigen Verhandlungslösung. Dafür glaubten beide Seiten zu sehr an einen Sieg – und Putin zudem, der Westen werde seine eigenen Sanktionen nicht durchhalten. Außerdem: Zur Lage in Luhansk gibt es widersprüchliche Behauptungen. Ein Überblick.




					www.welt.de
				






> Die US-Geheimdienste rechnen nicht mit einer baldigen Verhandlungslösung. Dafür glaubten beide Seiten zu sehr an einen Sieg – und Putin zudem, der Westen werde seine eigenen Sanktionen nicht durchhalten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Ja solange keine Seite bereit ist, in ihren Forderungen nachzugeben, ist ein Kompromiss unwahrscheinlich.
Aus Sicht der Ukraine kann ich nachvollziehen das sie auf alle ihre Punkte beharrt.
Nur Putin hat die Möglichkeit irgendwo nachzugeben. Wobei, das auch sehr schwierig ist... weil egal wie er da rausgeht immer der Verlierer bleiben wird. Der wird wohl auch weitermachen und versuchen zumindest Teilsiege zu erzwingen. Also den Osten und Süden der Ukraine zu besetzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

Putin glaubt der Westen würde seine eigenen Sanktionen nicht durchhalten?

Uff. Naja, was der glaub und was nicht weiß ich nicht, vielleicht denkt er sogar wirklich so. Aber mal ehrlich, was gibts denn da nicht durchzuhalten? Ja, alles wird teurer. Ja, manches ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Ja und...? Wie viel "Schmerz" musste der Normalbürger im "Westen" denn schon so real erleiden bisher? Einen kleinen Wohlstandsverlust lasse ich nicht als Schmerz durchgehen - und bis auf die einkommensärmste Schicht wo es wirklich schwer werden kann wars bisher sonst nichts außer Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau (Spezialgebiet des deutschen Michels halt). Persönlich hat sich an meinem Leben bisher rein gar nix geändert außer dass ich gefühlte 20€ im Monat mehr für Benzin ausgeben muss und nen Fuffi mehr für Lebensmittel einplane.

Das einzige, was uns wirklich (eine zeitlang) weh tun würde, wäre ein Gas-Stopp, denn das würde unsere Industrie mächtig durchrütteln. Aber selbst das ist doch nichts, was man "nicht durchhalten" kann?

Ich bin persönlich immer davon fasziniert wie brutal die Schlagzeilen sind und wie panisch Leute reagieren wenn man von möglichen ultraschlimmen Szenarien hört. Das BIP könnte um 10% einbrechen!!! Der Ölpreis könnte auf 200 Dollar steigen, der Sprit 4€ kosten! Nur noch halb so viele (ständig und überall verfügbare) Produkte im Laden! +5% Arbeitslose! Kurzarbeit!! 10% Inflation!! DAX -40%!!! Ohje wir werden alle sterben.

Entweder ich bin da komisch drauf wenn ich all das vielleicht als unangenehm aber keinesfalls als bedrohlich ansehe oder irgendwas läuft da im Mainstream schief. Was machen die denn, wenn ne richtige Krise kommt (es gibt kein Benzin mehr, die Läden sind größtenteils leer, das BIP fällt auf die Hälfte, der Dax auf 2000 Punkte und die Inflation macht Nullen an die Geldscheine)? Und selbst DAS wäre noch viel besser als der große rote A-Knopf.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nein, Vladimir, wir haben keine Probleme mit unseren Sanktionen. Das meiste davon wird, unabhängig vom Kriegsausgang, sowieso Normalzustand werden. Du hast Russland erfolgreich auf Jahrzehnte aus der westlichen Welt rausgebombt.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Uff. Naja, was der glaub und was nicht weiß ich nicht, vielleicht denkt er sogar wirklich so. Aber mal ehrlich, was gibts denn da nicht durchzuhalten? Ja, alles wird teurer. Ja, manches ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Ja und...? Wie viel "Schmerz" musste der Normalbürger im "Westen" denn schon so real erleiden bisher? Einen kleinen Wohlstandsverlust lasse ich nicht als Schmerz durchgehen - und bis auf die einkommensärmste Schicht wo es wirklich schwer werden kann wars bisher sonst nichts außer Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau (Spezialgebiet des deutschen Michels halt). Persönlich hat sich an meinem Leben bisher rein gar nix geändert außer dass ich gefühlte 20€ im Monat mehr für Benzin ausgeben muss und nen Fuffi mehr für Lebensmittel einplane.


Bei uns sind es bis jetzt 30-40 Euro mehr die Woche nur für Lebensmittel. Für Menschen mit niedrigeren Einkommen kann das schon  sehr viel sein. Deswegen reicht eine Mindestlohnerhöhung auf 12 Euro schon gar nicht mehr aus. Aldi zahlt z.B. freiwillig bald 14 Euro Mindestlohn. Und auch die Sozialleistungen müßten erhöht werden.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das einzige, was uns wirklich (eine zeitlang) weh tun würde, wäre ein Gas-Stopp, denn das würde unsere Industrie mächtig durchrütteln. Aber selbst das ist doch nichts, was man "nicht durchhalten" kann?


Nicht nur die Industrie. 50% aller Privathaushalte heizen mit Gas. Dann heisst es kalt duschen und schlimmstenfalls im Winter frieren.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entweder ich bin da komisch drauf wenn ich all das vielleicht als unangenehm aber keinesfalls als bedrohlich ansehe oder irgendwas läuft da im Mainstream schief.


Ich glaube wenn du einen Atompilz am Himmel siehst zuckst du noch mit den Schultern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es bis jetzt 30-40 Euro mehr die Woche nur für Lebensmittel. Für Menschen mit niedrigeren Einkommen kann das schon sehr viel sein.


Sage ich ja für die ärmsten der Bevölkerung ists ggf. hart - aber die wird das Sozialsystem so weit stützen können dass sie weder verhungern noch erfrieren - natürlich nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
In vergangenen großen Krisen gabs da Lebensmittelmarken und Suppenküchen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Industrie. 50% aller Privathaushalte heizen mit Gas.


Für Privathaushalte, die laut Gesetz am letzten vom Netz genommen werden würden die aktuellen Gasreserven rationiert bereits durch den nächsten Winter reichen wenn die Industrie draußen ist. Es wird selbst dann niemand frieren müssen wenn Putin jetzt zudreht. Nur würde das die Preise derart explodieren lassen dass es eine neue Regelung geben müsste - neben Butter und Brotmarken gibts dann ggf. auch Gasmarken...


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn du einen Atompilz am Himmel siehst zuckst du noch mit den Schultern.


Ja, tatsächlich. Wenn der so dicht an dir dran ist dass du ihn sehen kannst biste eh in Kürze tot. Noch besser ist wenn du ihn nicht mehr sehen kannst weil du im Lichtblitz verdampft bist oder die Druckwelle dich zerfetzt hat. Ist deutlich schmerzärmer als die Strahlenkrankheit.
Klingt blöd aber wenn DAS passiert haste halt wirklich keine Sorgen mehr außer dir nen guten Aufsatz zu überlegen was du dem höheren Wesen erzählen willst an das du vielleicht glaubst oder auch nicht. So gesehen sind große Wirtschafts- und Sozialkrisen weitaus schlimmer, denn sowas kann für viele Leute langes Elend bedeuten - die A-Bombe ist nur sehr kurzes Elend.


Aber all das driftet vom eigentlichen Kriegsthema etwas ab (oder?). Man kann ja die Hoffnung noch bewahren dass es vielleicht doch nicht allzu hart kommt - abgesehen von den armen Ukrainern ists ja bisher (meiner Meinung nach) sogar noch so.


----------



## Optiki (10. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Nein, Vladimir, wir haben keine Probleme mit unseren Sanktionen. Das meiste davon wird, unabhängig vom Kriegsausgang, sowieso Normalzustand werden. Du hast Russland erfolgreich auf Jahrzehnte aus der westlichen Welt rausgebombt.


Also erstmal Respekt, dass du die Situation so gelassen siehst, aber so problemlos wird das nicht passieren. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Ursachen, welche beeinflusst werden könne und welche die nicht beeinflusst werden können (Umweltkatastrophe zum Beispiel). Sanktionen auf Grund eines Krieges gehören definitiv zu Ursachen, welche beeinflusst werden können. Es wird einen Punkt geben, da muss auch die EU selber ihren Arsch retten. Die politischen Entwicklung der letzten Jahren zeigt deutlich die Schwächen der Demokratie auf. Sollte wirklich das Gas ausfallen, dann könnte das eine starke Abwärtsspirale für Deutschland bedeuten inklusive starker Orientierung in Richtung rechts und anti EU, das möchten unsere aktuellen Politiker wahrscheinlich auch gerne vermeiden.
Malta und Griechenland haben sich heute schon dafür eingesetzt, dass ein Teil des 6 Sanktionspaketes gestrichen wird.


Eine Wirtschaftskrise, welche deutlich stärker als die 2009 ist. will ich mir aktuell eigentlich gar nicht ausmalen, gerade mit der Zinspolitik der letzten Jahren und den ganzen Leute, welche einen Kredit für den Hausbau aufgenommen haben, aber eigentlich gar keinen bekommen sollten und Banken die aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen. Dazu die schlechten Lieferketten und fehlenden Rohstoffen dank des Krieges, da fallen auch viele Industriezweige flach, die noch halbwegs etwas auffangen könnten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Ursachen, welche beeinflusst werden könne und welche die nicht beeinflusst werden können


Das ist der Hauptgrund warum ich persönlich es wie du sagst gelassen sehe (so ganz gelassen bin ich nicht, ich habe durchaus auch Angst, vor allem um meine Tochter, weniger um mich). Denn Dinge die ich nicht beeinflussen kann kommen wie sie kommen und Dinge die ich beeinflussen kann bzw. Vorbereitungen die ich treffen konnte gegenüber Krisensituationen habe ich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen für meine Familie erledigt (schon lange vor Krieg und Pandemie).



Optiki schrieb:


> Es wird einen Punkt geben, da muss auch die EU selber ihren Arsch retten.


Ja. Der Punkt war schon vor 10 Jahren erreicht als Draghi die EU und den Euro retten musste nach der Finanzkrise. Gelernt haben wir nix und irgendwann kommt halt der nächste Auslöser, dieses Mal sogar zwei, Corona und Putin. Jetzt stehn sie wieder vor nem Crash/Rezession nur ist der Schuldenberg jetzt nochmal vielfach höher. Und dieses Mal ist die Gefahr auch sehr real und nicht "nur" viele digitale Zahlen mit Euros dran.
Du hast durchaus Recht dass solche Situationen wenn sie eskalieren zu sehr unschönen politischen Bewegungen führen können. Frankreicht hat die Richtung leider schon gezeigt auch wenn LePen zum Glück nicht gewonnen hat aber in richtig harten Krisen haben die starken Männer (um das Wort Führer zu vermeiden) immer gute Karten beim Mob. Wollen wir hoffen dass wir wenigstens da schlauer geworden sind. :-/



Optiki schrieb:


> Eine Wirtschaftskrise, welche deutlich stärker als die 2009 ist. will ich mir aktuell eigentlich gar nicht ausmalen


Die kommt aber leider mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit (alleine an den Märkten haben wir momentan sowas wie Dotcom und Immobilienblase zusammen, da ist ganz dick Potential drin). Persönlich wunderts mich ehrlich gesagt, dass wir ne Pandemie UND nen Krieg gebraucht haben bis es losgeht bzw. hart bergab geht.


@Topic: Anscheinend hat Russland doch Hyperschallwaffen eingesetzt. ZUerst hieß es ja dafür gäbe es keine Beweise, jetzt schreibt der Washington Examiner, dass Russland "10 bis 12 mal" Hyperschallwaffen eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Topic: Anscheinend hat Russland doch Hyperschallwaffen eingesetzt. ZUerst hieß es ja dafür gäbe es keine Beweise, jetzt schreibt der Washington Examiner, dass Russland "10 bis 12 mal" Hyperschallwaffen eingesetzt habe.


Ja aber nur die Sparvarianten auf Basis der Iskander. Wovor die Leute eigentlich Angst haben ist eine Hyperschall Cruise Missile die gute Manöver etc fliegen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Einige Leute freuen sich gerade darüber, das ein paar "Gouverneure" in einige Regionen Russlands zurücktreten, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob es etwas Gutes ist, wenn die schlauen Leute zurücktreten und den dummen das Feld überlassen.



Besser sie treten zurück als sie werden zurückgetreten. Es wird ein Russland nach Putin geben und es wäre schön, wenn dann noch ein paar Leute leben, die es wieder aufbauen können.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

> Die Ukraine will kriegsbedingt den Gastransit durch die Region Luhansk nach Europa kappen. Die russische Besatzung mache es unmöglich, Gas an Verteilstationen weiterzuleiten, teilte der Netzbetreiber mit.
> 
> Ab dem Morgen stellt die Ukraine kriegsbedingt den Transit von russischem Gas im Gebiet Luhansk im Osten des Landes ein. Damit fielen bis zu 32,6 Millionen Kubikmeter Gas pro Tag weg, teilte der ukrainische Gasnetzbetreiber mit. Das sei fast ein Drittel der täglich über die Ukraine nach Europa transportierbaren Höchstmenge.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukraine will Gastransit durch Luhansk stoppen

Dann wird Gas wohl noch teurer.


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

Also Snake Island scheint weiterhin im großen Interesse der Russen zu sein, sie haben am 9. Mai ein noch größeres Landungsboot (Dyugon-class) mit 2 Schiffen als Schutz dahin geschickt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1523992465711247360

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Ukrainer haben es gestern geschafft, die russische Armee noch weiter von Kharkiv wegzudrücken und haben dabei teilweise die Grenze erreicht. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524179979919048709

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Asovstahl wird weiterhin den ganzen Tag bombardiert, gestern soll wieder ein Komplex nachgegeben haben und jetzt gibt es wohl auch keinen medizinischen Raum mehr, also Verletzung bedeuten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Tod oder Amputation um eine Sepsis zu verhindern.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll man denn sonst schicken, wenn man es eilig hat? Deutschland fordert bekanntermaßen F-16 wegen Tanklastern an.


Die F-16 ist das Arbeitspferd der US-Luftwaffe (und anderer NATO-Staaten) und per Zufall ein extrem gutes Flugzeug zur Bekämpfung von Bodenzielen. In der damaligen Bedrohungslage (vermuteter Angriff mit einem Tanklaster auf die deutschen Stellungen) war schnelles Handeln gefordert. Eine F-16 ist nun mal viel schneller am Einsatzort als eine deutlich langsamere A-10, in der damaligen Gefechtsfeldumgebung fast Faktor 2.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kritik an mangelndem Zielen ist berechtigt, aber wenn er Luftunterstützung liefert, dann übernimmt die Bodeneinheit die das Ziel gemeldet hat, die Erfolgskontrolle.


Das kann sein, da im Video ja quasi gelb markiert den Russen bekannte Strukturen eingeblendet werden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier gibts nichts, von was man ihm freihalten könnte.


Was wir nicht wissen.
Eine einzelne ukrainische MIG-29 wischt mit mehreren SU-25 den Boden auf, falls letztere den heranschleichenden Feind nicht erkennt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ganze Angriff scheint nicht auf großartige visuelle Erfassung auch nur eines Piloten ausgelegt gewesen zu sein.


Der Pilot muss zwangsweise das Ziel erkennen, um es wirkungsvoll zu bekämpfen.
Egal, wer im Vorfeld aufklärt, die Info muss beim Piloten sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also entweder ist man allgemein strunzdoof oder das Ziel wurde auf anderem Wege ausgekundschaftet (wahlweise Höhenaufklärung oder, imho wahrscheinlicher, Bodentruppen)


Im Prinzip wird bei vorheriger Aufklärung die GPS-Datenlage in den Bordcomputer eingegeben.
Da der Aufklärer ja nun nicht exakt im Ziel sitzt, ist dies eine Näherungsinfo.
Der Forward Air Controller ist meinethalben 2 km entfernt und misst mit Laserfernglas die Entfernung, nimmt den Winkel zu seiner Position und gibt diesen errechneten GPS-Wert der Flugleitstelle durch (na ja, so wird es im Westen gemacht). Die Datenübertragung dauerte schon zu meiner Zeit, Anfang der 1990ger keine Minute.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn hat Beleuchten, wenn man keine halbaktiven Waffen einsetzt? Und warum sollte man einen "schweineteuren Jabo" nur zur Trefferlagen-Analyse mitschicken bei einem Ziel, dass offensichtlich eh auf anderem Wege erfasst ist, denn sonst hätte man es ja gar nicht gefunden?


Es gibt, zumindest im Westen, zwei Benutzungsarten eines Ziellasers:
Die eine Funktion ist selbsterklärend, eine automatisierte Standoff-Waffe "reitet" in den Beleuchtungspunkt hinein.
Bei ungelenkten Raketen oder Freifallbomben nutzt der Pilot den Ziellaser ähnlich einem Laserpointer bei einem Gewehr. Im HUD wird der elektronisch verstärkte Punkt der Zielerfassung angezeigt (auch die Entfernung) und der Pilot muss recht simpel die Fluglagensteuerung nach dem Laserpoint ausrichten.
Kann im Prinzip jedes NATO-Flugzeug ab Tornado aufwärts, die höchst entwickelten Systeme sind in der Rafale, F-15D, F-18, Eurofighter und F-35 verbaut, die A-10 hat das noch nicht.
Egal was nun abgefeuert/abgeworfen  wird, es trifft dann recht exakt den Beleuchtungspunkt am Boden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hier ist keine Übung. Jede Maschine, die nicht in Feindesreichweite ist, ist eine sichere Maschine.


Das Kampfrottenprinzip hat sich seit WK II bewährt.
Als angreifender Pilot bist du mental wie physisch nicht in der Lage, Zielbekämpfung und Checksix gleichzeitig auszuführen. das kann Tom Cruise in Topgun, sonst keiner.
Das Prinzip des deckenden Wingman erhöht die Überlebenschance des aktiven Zielbekämpfungspiloten um Faktor 2 bis 3.

Edit: 
Nur mal so zur Einschätzung:
Bei  Übungseinsätzen, meinethalben Bombenabwurf Grafenwöhr, haben wir damals ca. 2-3 l Wasserverlust/Einsatz gehabt. War noch extremer auf den GunneryRanges in den USA, weil die Leitstellen allen Natoflugzeugen, die höher als 30 m flogen ein "D" eingetragen haben. 5x "D" oder 1x "F" und deine Pilotenkarriere bei der Nato war Historie...
Sprich, du schwitzt wie die Sau, weil der Stresslevel bei knapp 1.000 km/h über Grund im lowlevel extrem hoch ist.
Wenn du den Steuerknüppel nur einen viertel cm zu weit nach vorne drückst, rammst du dich ungespitzt in den Boden.
Versuche in dieser Situation das Ziel zu bekämpfen und dann noch in den Rückspiegel zu schauen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Mai 2022)

> *+++ 08:38 Bericht: USA schicken 24 Kampfjets nach Kreta +++*
> Die Vereinigten Staaten verstärken ihre Präsenz im östlichen Mittelmeer. Bis Ende Juli sollen zehn Tarnkappenjets der US-Luftwaffe vom Typ F-35 und 14 F-15 Kampfbomber auf einen Stützpunkt auf Westkreta (Souda Bay) verlegt werden - zusammen mit rund 500 Piloten und Technikern. Dies berichtet die Athener Zeitung "Kathimerini" unter Berufung auf Kreise des Verteidigungsministeriums in Athen. Die Stationierung basiert auf einem neuen Abkommen zur militärischen Zusammenarbeit Griechenlands mit den USA, das morgen vom Parlament in Athen ratifiziert werden soll. Von Souda Bay aus kann die US-Luftwaffe sowohl in der östlichen Hälfte des Mittelmeeres als auch im Schwarzen Meer operieren. Dort gibt es auch einen großen Marinestützpunkt der USA.





> *+++ 08:22 Ukraine: Zahl getöteter russischer Soldaten steigt auf 26.350 +++*
> Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte beziffern die Zahl am Dienstag getöteter gegnerischer Kämpfer heute Morgen mit 350, die gleiche Zahl wie schon am Montag. Damit steige die Zahl getöteter Russen und anderer Soldaten auf 26.350. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht überprüfen und sind auch laut der ukrainischen Armee ein Schätzwert. Zu den eigenen Verlusten gibt sich die Ukraine meist zurückhaltend. Demnach wurden gestern auch 17 russische Panzer zerstört. Insgesamt habe Russland schon 1187 Panzer verloren.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

Das mit den Flugzeugen nach Griechenland hat mutmaßlich noch einen anderen Hintergrund. 
Die USA wollen ja, das Griechenland ihre alten SAM System russischer Bauart an die Ukraine abgeben sollen, diese aber sagen, hey wir haben mit den Türken einen - äh- unsteten Nachbarn.








						Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine: USA drängen Griechenland
					

Die USA verlangen von der Regierung in Athen die Lieferung von gepanzerten Fahrzeugen und Luftabwehrsystemen der griechischen Armee an die Ukraine. Athen hatte diese Systeme in den 90er Jahren von Russland gekauft. Einige der Waffensysteme stammen von der Nationalen Volksarmee (NVA) der...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Mai 2022)

das könnte in zukunft zumindest negative auswirkungen auf die unterstützung der ukraine durch die usa haben. zudem könnte (da das leider die chancen auf eine trumpwahl erhöht) dadurch auch die nato als solche durch trump wieder angezweifelt werden... 

quelle: financial times
(wenn ich den link einfüge, wird leider nur deren subscriber-angebot angezeigt, obwohl der artikel frei zu lesen ist )


> Musk has agreed to buy the social media platform for roughly $44bn. “I would reverse the permaban [on Trump],” he added. “Obviously I don’t own Twitter yet, so this is not a thing that will definitely happen.”


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sage ich ja für die ärmsten der Bevölkerung ists ggf. hart - aber die wird das Sozialsystem so weit stützen können dass sie weder verhungern noch erfrieren - natürlich nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
> In vergangenen großen Krisen gabs da Lebensmittelmarken und Suppenküchen.


Der Staat verlässt sich viel zu sehr auf die Tafeln.
Aber die haben das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen. Die Spenden sinken. Es gibt weniger zu verteilen aber mehr Menschen kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Mai 2022)

Russische Soldaten zerschießen eigene Fahrzeuge, um nicht an die Front zu müssen
					

Fazit-Kasten - Der Inhalt des Artikels in Kürze




					www.focus.de
				




also wenn das stimmt, fände ich das schon ein wenig amüsant.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat verlässt sich viel zu sehr auf die Tafeln.
> Aber die haben das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen. Die Spenden sinken. Es gibt weniger zu verteilen aber mehr Menschen kommen.


Jaaa, ist schon strange, dass es im reichsten EU-Staat überhaupt Tafeln bedarf...
Bedeutet schlichtweg, dass die Beschäftigungspolitik der letzten Bundesregierungen von über  30 Jahren einfach nur grottenschlecht war (sonst wären ja alle in Arbeit mit ausreichendem Gehalt) und trotz schlechter Arbeitsmarktpolitik nicht im Gegenzug die Sozialpolitik optimiert wurde.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Russische Soldaten zerschießen eigene Fahrzeuge, um nicht an die Front zu müssen
> 
> 
> Fazit-Kasten - Der Inhalt des Artikels in Kürze
> ...


Hab den Link jetzt nicht gecheckt, aber es gab da wohl auch schon abgehörte(n) Telefonate/Funkverkehr wo vorgesetzte angewiesen haben, Fahrzeuge zu sabotieren und im Fluß zu versenken…


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat verlässt sich viel zu sehr auf die Tafeln.
> Aber die haben das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen. Die Spenden sinken. Es gibt weniger zu verteilen aber mehr Menschen kommen.


Das könnte man wenn man nur wollte schnell regeln. Man erlasse ein Gesetz, wonach alle Lebensmittel, die in (Super)Märkten aussortiert werden (zu viel, Verpackung kaputt, MHD überschritten, etc.) von jemandem begutachtet werden müssen und sofern noch genießbar an die nächstgelegenen Tafeln gekarrt werden müssen.
Die Tafeln könnten sich vor Lebensmitteln gar nicht mehr retten. Nur unsere Bürokratie (aka "ja ne das geht ja so nicht")  hindert uns daran, kein Mangel an Nahrung oder Geld.


Jahtari schrieb:


> es gab da wohl auch schon angehörte(n) Telefonate/Funkverkehr wo vorgesetzte angewiesen haben, Fahrzeuge zu sabotieren und im Fluß zu versenken…


Das gibts in jedem Krieg. Die Frage ist eher sind das Ausnahmen oder ein größerer Umfang. Dass die Moral der Truppe beim Verteidiger sehr viel besser ist ist wohl unstrittig aber wenn sie beim Angreifer so weit absinkt dass Selbstsabotage in größerem Ausmaß beginnt wäre das ein ziemlicher Gamechanger.


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jaaa, ist schon strange, dass es im reichsten EU-Staat überhaupt Tafeln bedarf...
> Bedeutet schlichtweg, dass die Beschäftigungspolitik der letzten Bundesregierungen von über  30 Jahren einfach nur grottenschlecht war (sonst wären ja alle in Arbeit mit ausreichendem Gehalt) und trotz schlechter Arbeitsmarktpolitik nicht im Gegenzug die Sozialpolitik optimiert wurde.


Bitte, diese Diskussion gehört hier eigentlich nicht wirklich rein. Eine solche Forderung ist leider doch schon extremes Wunschdenken. Die Politik schafft keine Arbeitsplätze, sie schafft nur die Rahmenbedingungen der Wirtschaft. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist ein Markt wieder jeder andere auch. Es trifft ein Angebot auf eine Nachfrage, mit entsprechenden Faktoren, welche das ganze Beeinflussen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht jede Person möchte überhaupt arbeiten oder kann es gesundheitlich gar nicht. Andere Menschen müssten ihre Heimat zurücklassen inklusive ihrem Grund und Boden, nur damit sie dann in einer teuren Mietwohnung  leben können.

Deutschland hat massive Probleme mit der Finanzierung des Rentensystems und des Gesundheitssystems, vor allem durch den demografischen Wandel, sie haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit einfach die Renten extrem zu erhöhen oder andere soziale Leistungen. Somit wird der Bedarf nach Tafeln steigen, auf der anderen Seite kommt der Trend nach Ressourcen schonen und Rettung der Umwelt, somit werden auch weniger Lebensmittel an die Tafel gespendet. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das könnte man wenn man nur wollte schnell regeln. Man erlasse ein Gesetz, wonach alle Lebensmittel, die in (Super)Märkten aussortiert werden (zu viel, Verpackung kaputt, MHD überschritten, etc.) von jemandem begutachtet werden müssen und sofern noch genießbar an die nächstgelegenen Tafeln gekarrt werden müssen.
> Die Tafeln könnten sich vor Lebensmitteln gar nicht mehr retten. Nur unsere Bürokratie (aka "ja ne das geht ja so nicht") hindert uns daran, kein Mangel an Nahrung oder Geld.


Diese Person will doch am Ende auch wieder keiner bezahlen, da kannst du auch gleich Nahrungsmittel kaufen oder Lebensmittelmarken verteilen. 



Jahtari schrieb:


> Hab den Link jetzt nicht gecheckt, aber es gab da wohl auch schon angehörte(n) Telefonate/Funkverkehr wo vorgesetzte angewiesen haben, Fahrzeuge zu sabotieren und im Fluß zu versenken…


Es wird schon eine Grund sein, warum sie so schlecht performen, jedoch sollte man das nicht überbewerten.

 Wir bekommen hier im Westen zu wenig über die Verluste der Ukrainer mit und was wirklich getroffen wird von den Marschflugkörpern.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Bitte, diese Diskussion gehört hier eigentlich nicht wirklich rein.


Natürlich passt dies hier nicht hinein.
Dass aber 1,65 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland von privaten Spenden abhängig sind,
damit sie was zu essen haben, ist ein Systemversagen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




__





						Dramatischer Anstieg der Tafel-Nutzer
					

Innerhalb eines Jahres ist die Anzahl der Menschen, die die Angebote der Tafeln nutzen, um zehn Prozent gestiegen. Aktuell kommen 1,65 Millionen Menschen regelmäßig zu den Tafeln.



					www.tafel.de
				



Zu Panzerdiskussion, etwas reisserisch aufgemacht aber interessant:








						Panzerbüchse von 1941 zerstört modernen T-90M
					

Es ist schon überraschend, wenn die Ukraine vermeldet, dass ein moderner russischer Kampfpanzer aus dem Jahr 1992 mit einer Waffe vernichtet wurde, deren Ursprung auf das Jahr 1941 zurückgeht. Aber auch die Vernichtung durch Drohnen lässt die Frage aufkommen: Hat der Panzer per se für die...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich passt dies hier nicht hinein.
> Dass aber 1,65 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland von privaten Spenden abhängig sind,
> damit sie was zu essen haben, ist ein Systemversagen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Es ist korrekt, unser Rentensystem hat massive Problem und das nicht erst seit gestern. 

Wie wichtig Nahrung ist, werden wir auch in den nächsten Monaten in vielen Teilen der Welt sehen, wenn Menschen sich nicht mehr das Brot leisten können. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibDODewF6Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht könnte jemand einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel" Steigende Armut in Deutschland" oder so ähnlich?


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

@Optiki :
Die Problematik wird sich noch verschärfen.
Unbedarft dass ich feststellen durfte, dass die meisten ukrainischen Flüchtlinge, die bei uns so aufschlagen, eher zu den Wohlbetuchten gehören (zumindest was den Fuhrpark angeht) höre ich Allerortens, dass nun ein Schwung angekommen ist, der deutlich weniger hat, meist nur einen Koffer mit ein paar Klamotten und keine Kohle.
Die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen können im Extremfall zu Massenarbeitslosigkeit führen.
Spätestens dann kann man einfach nicht ein Ernährungssystem komplett auf Spendenbasis betreiben, auch  wenn es derzeit sehr bequem für die Bundesregierung, die Länder und letztlich für uns alle "Normalos" ist.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Zu Panzerdiskussion, etwas reisserisch aufgemacht aber interessant:


Komplett falsch, weil die Leute anscheinend nicht mal korrekt abschreiben oder recherchieren können.
Zitat:


> Es muss aber gewaltig gewesen sein, denn der 1992 in Serie gegangene Kampfpanzer, der auf der sogenannten Armata-Plattform ruht, die auch für den Nachfolger T-14 benutzt wird, ist an sich gut geschützt.



Das ist einfach Bullshit, das Ding ist nichts anderes als ein "überarbeiteter" T72 mit Reaktivpanzerung und anderem Feuerleitsystem. Die vielen Schwächen des T72 wurden beibehalten, vor allen dingen der Blow Out im Turm, wenn der Autoloader getroffen wird. Der Turm besteht aus Stahlguss, keine Verbundpanzerung, Kevlar oder anderem.
Der T90M ist einfach eine ziemlich preiswerte Modernisierung des T72, deshalb denke ich auch, das die Russen einen völlig neuen Panzer mit dem T14 auf Armata Plattform entwickelt haben, so als ziemlich einzige Nation. Der "Westen" fährt seine stark modernisierten Panzer aus dem Kalten Krieg, die einfach mehr und besseres Potential haben.


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik wird sich noch verschärfen.


leider ja


compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft dass ich feststellen durfte, dass die meisten ukrainischen Flüchtlinge, die bei uns so aufschlagen, eher zu den Wohlbetuchten gehören (zumindest was den Fuhrpark angeht) höre ich Allerortens, dass nun ein Schwung angekommen ist, der deutlich weniger hat, meist nur einen Koffer mit ein paar Klamotten und keine Kohle.


Man braucht immer eine bestimmte Menge an Geld um schnell fliehen zu können, selbst die Leute aus Afrika zahlen in der Regel einen hohe vierstellige Summe um nach Europa zu kommen. Nur weil die Leute hier mit einem teuren Auto ankommen, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass sie unendliche Reserven haben, wenn in der Ukraine deren Haus bzw. deren gesamte Wohnung zerstört wurde, sind sie im Prinzip ohne ihr Einkommen/Business auch kurz vor der Nichts, sie haben halt zum Koffer noch ein teures Auto. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht die AFD Deppen, die sich über teure Auto vor Flüchtlingsunterkünften beschweren.
Die Fluchtfahrten in den ersten Tagen waren nicht gerade risikolos, die Russen haben nicht wenige Fahrzeuge einfach beschossen, egal wer da im Autos saß. Es gibt sogar ein Video wo ein Mann mit erhobenen Händen aus dem Auto ausstieg und trotzdem einfach erschossen wurde und noch viel schlimmere Bilder von Autos die von großem Kaliber zerfetzt wurden. Klar sind die Leute mit den Autos schneller in den verschieden Flüchtlingsheimen, als die Leute, welche mit dem Zug über Polen mit dem Zug kommen und dann noch Herrn Lindemann im Berlin kennenlernen dürfen.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen können im Extremfall zu Massenarbeitslosigkeit führen.


Die Sanktionen und die Folgen des Krieges ja, die Flüchtlinge erzeugen ebenfalls kosten, wir können jetzt aber nicht nur noch den Teufel an die Wand malen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Spätestens dann kann man einfach nicht ein Ernährungssystem komplett auf Spendenbasis betreiben, auch  wenn es derzeit sehr bequem für die Bundesregierung, die Länder und letztlich für uns alle "Normalos" ist.


Bekommen Flüchtlingen nicht sowieso pro Monat einen bestimmten Betrag? Über Hilfen für die Bevölkerung muss die Regierung entsprechend dann entscheiden, eine Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer für Lebensmittel war ja auch schon mal mit Gespräch.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer haben es gestern geschafft, die russische Armee noch weiter von Kharkiv wegzudrücken und haben dabei teilweise die Grenze erreicht.


Das dürfte im Moment der größte Alptraum der Russen werden, denn nach einem Bericht kommt die ukrainische Armee  jetzt sehr in die Nähe einer wichtigen Eisenbahnlinie für ihren Vorstoß aus Isjum





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524185790468673537

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die ukrainische Armee es schafft diese Eisenbahnlinie zu unterbrechen, wird es mehr als schwierig für die russische Armee. Und anscheinend wurden die Russen auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt und haben die Ukraine wieder unterschätzt, da offensichtlich ihre Flanken nicht gut geschützt sind. Dazu war abzusehen, das die ukrainische Armee nicht einfach ihre größte Gegenoffensive startet, nur um Charkiw aus der Artilleriereichweite zu bringen, wenn im Donbass die wirklichen Kämpfe toben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2022)

Es ist ein massives Problem mit der Führungskultur bei den Russen.
Wie das Uffzkorps was @Don-71 diverse male angesprochen hat, es ist einfach nicht wirklich vorhanden.
Außerdem scheinen die Subalternoffiziere auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein.


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ein massives Problem mit der Führungskultur bei den Russen.
> Wie das Uffzkorps was @Don-71 diverse male angesprochen hat, es ist einfach nicht wirklich vorhanden.
> Außerdem scheinen die Subalternoffiziere auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei zu sein.


Sie versuchen es schon, sie haben auch BTGs neu verteilt und versuchen es auch an zwei Stellen, ich glaube in Richtung Belgorod haben sie 6 oder 8 BTGs (a 800-1000 Soldaten laut dem Pentagon) verschoben. Sie haben auch aus Mariupol bis auf 2 BTGs alles abgezogen. Sie haben halt keine wirkliche Kampferfahrung in einem solchen Kampf, ihnen fehlt die massive Luftunterstützung die sie in Syrien trainiert haben. Sie kämpfen gegen sehr moderne Waffensysteme und gegen eine sehr gute Artillerie, die dank neuen Systemen und besserer Munition auch jeden Tag besser wird.
Ich weiß nicht, ob eine gute Führungskraft die massiven Problem der Russen ansatzweise ausgleichen kann.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die vielen Schwächen des T72 wurden beibehalten, vor allen dingen der Blow Out im Turm, wenn der Autoloader getroffen wird. Der Turm besteht aus Stahlguss, keine Verbundpanzerung, Kevlar oder anderem.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524351169166024707

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sie versuchen es schon, sie haben auch BTGs neu verteilt und versuchen es auch an zwei Stellen, ich glaube in Richtung Belgorod haben sie 6 oder 8 BTGs (a 800-1000 Soldaten laut dem Pentagon) verschoben. Sie haben auch aus Mariupol bis auf 2 BTGs alles abgezogen. Sie haben halt keine wirkliche Kampferfahrung in einem solchen Kampf, ihnen fehlt die massive Luftunterstützung die sie in Syrien trainiert haben. Sie kämpfen gegen sehr moderne Waffensysteme und gegen eine sehr gute Artillerie, die dank neuen Systemen und besserer Munition auch jeden Tag besser wird.
> *Ich weiß nicht, ob eine gute Führungskraft die massiven Problem der Russen ansatzweise ausgleichen kann.*


Doch das ist so, weil man mit guter und überzeugender Führung einiges kompensieren kann. Vor allen dingen kann man damit *mehrere Aufgaben gleichzeitig angehen*, weil Offiziere und eben auch Unteroffiziere (zumindestens bei der BW) einen Überblick haben und auch dazu befähigt sind und sein sollen die nächst höheren Kommandeure zu vertreten, einzuspringen oder zu ersetzen. Jeder deutsche Haupt und Oberfeldwebel kann die Aufgaben eines Leutnants oder Oberleutnants übernehmen und ist entsprechend immer in die Lage eingewiesen und informiert.

Meiner Ansicht nach kann sich die russische Armee immer nur auf *eine Aufgabe* konzentrieren alleine durch ihre Beschaffenheit und Hierachie und wenn es dann woanders brennt, weiß keiner was er tun soll, weil man sich nicht traut, keinen Überblick über die Lage hat und entsprechende Offiziere auch keine Handlungsfreiheit.
Die russische Armee ist durch ihre Personalkultur extrem unflexibel, was in einem Krieg, in dem man dem Gegner offensichtlich nicht seine eigenen Doktrien aufzwingen kann, extrem gefährlich ist, wenn sich der Gegner als flexibel und unberechenbar entpuppt.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Bekommen Flüchtlingen nicht sowieso pro Monat einen bestimmten Betrag? Über Hilfen für die Bevölkerung muss die Regierung entsprechend dann entscheiden, eine Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer für Lebensmittel war ja auch schon mal mit Gespräch.


Du schaffst eben sozialen Unfrieden in der Sicht der Unterprivilegierten in Deutschland.
Den Menschen könnte man alles mögliche vorwerfen, wollen nicht arbeiten, Schmarotzer, whatever.
Es ist meist plakativ, bedient Stereotypen und meist sogar die Unwahrheit.
Aber...

Genau aus diesem Gefühl der Abgehängtheit entstehen dann radikalisierte Szenen, die Ihr Ventil bei einem etwas Greifbaren aufmachen.
Prompt haste Spaziergänger, Coronaleugner, Putinversteher, Flacherdler, Kondenzstreifenfanatiker, Schwabsche-Weltverschwörungstheoretiker.
All diese Menschen werden deswegen so, weil sie im normalen Leben ausgegrenzt, geschnitten, belächelt werden.
Sie suchen die ihr eigene Wahrheit und haben in ihrer Gedankenwelt eine plötzliche Überlegenheit gegenüber dem dummen Normalo.
Sehr bedenklich und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass insbesondere aus dem Lager der Linken und SPD hier bewusst zusätzliches Öl ins Feuer gegossen wird.
Integration predigen, aber Wein saufen ist nicht besonders weitsichtig und klug.
Diese radikalisierten Strömungen können wir als Gemeinschaft nur dann wieder einfangen, wenn es annehmbare Angebote für jene gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Mai 2022)

__





						Putin entmachtet seinen Geheimdienst - B.Z. – Die Stimme Berlins
					

Paukenschlag im Ukraine-Krieg! Offenbar hat Kreml-Diktator Wladimir Putin (69) das Vertrauen in seine alten Freunde vom Inlandsgeheimdienst verloren.




					www.bz-berlin.de
				





> Bis zur Entscheidung, den GRU einzusetzen, war für die Ukraine der 5. Dienst des FSB zuständig, der Kreml-Despot Putin vor der Invasion mit Informationen über die Ukraine versorgte.



nun ist also der tatsächliche militärgeheimdienst an der reihe und nicht mehr der fsb.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Gefühl der Abgehängtheit entstehen dann radikalisierte Szenen, die Ihr Ventil bei einem etwas Greifbaren aufmachen.
> Prompt haste Spaziergänger, Coronaleugner, Putinversteher, Flacherdler, Kondenzstreifenfanatiker, Schwabsche-Weltverschwörungstheoretiker.
> All diese Menschen werden deswegen so, weil sie im normalen Leben ausgegrenzt, geschnitten, belächelt werden.
> Sie suchen die ihr eigene Wahrheit und haben in ihrer Gedankenwelt eine plötzliche Überlegenheit gegenüber dem dummen Normalo.



Das ist mir viel zu plakativ und einfach!
Es gibt zig Studien z.B. zur AfD, dass deren Wählerschaft eben *nicht *aus den Armen oder Abhängigen der Gesellschaft bestehen.
Auch der absolut aller größte Teil der "Russland Deutschen" ist materiell und arbeitsmäßig sehr gut in Deutschland integriert. Man kann nicht einfach diese einfache Rechnung von A nach B aufmachen, denn das stützt nach meinem Wissen keine seriöse Studie.
Auch Corona Leugner sind garantiert, dazu gibt es noch keine wirklich aussagefähigen Studien in aller erster Linie, gesellschaftliche Unterschichten. Die Wähler haben sich wohl zwischen AfD und FDP aufgeteilt.
Ich finde du machst es dir hier zu einfach und lässt ein doch vorhandenes bestimmtes Weltbild, trotz materiell guter Ausstattung außen vor.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bekommen Flüchtlingen nicht sowieso pro Monat einen bestimmten Betrag? [...]



Bisher bekommen alle Geflüchteten aus der Ukraine (sofern sie sich als hilfebedürftig gemeldet haben und nicht hier erwerbstätig sind) Leistungen nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz. Das sind, sofern, sofern sie inkl. Vollverpflegung untergebracht sind, für Erwachsene round about 150€/Monat. Demnächst werden vermutlich die ukrainischen Geflüchteten in den Rechtskreis des Sozialgesetzbuch 2 wechseln und dann Alg2 (analog zu "Hartz IV") bekommen. Also dann etwas mehr - wobei ich da nicht die Wechselwirkung mit der Vollverpflegung kenne. Momentan haben wir (also in der hauptamtlichen Betreuung dieser Klientel) aber das Problem, dass auch die zuständigen Stellen für die Asylbewerberleistungen überfordert sind und manche Ukrainer schon seit zwei Monaten komplett ohne Leistungen sind. Erklär das den Betroffenen mal, insbesondere wenn andere Ukrainer, die später angekommen sind und ihren Antrag auf Leistungen auch später gestellt haben, trotzdem schon ihr Geld bekommen... :-/


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob eine gute Führungskraft die massiven Problem der Russen ansatzweise ausgleichen kann.


Nun die Probleme der Gegenseite sind kaum weniger massiv sondern gleichen sich durch andere Faktoren aus, ich meine in der Luft reißt die Ukraine mehr als erwartet, aber dennoch ist es wenig.

Nein was ich mit Führung meine geht viel weiter als gute Kommandeure auf der Ebene der Obristen oder Generale sondern wirklich auf der Ebene der Unteroffiziere, Subalternoffiziere und Hauptleute und Führungsversagen auf der Ebene bekommt man sehr schwer raus weil es viel mehr Soldaten sind als wenn wir plötzlich ne Handvoll gute Generale haben.
Dieser Stil hat sich in Deutschland in Jahrhunderten gebildet, das geht nicht von Heute auf Morgen.
Auch in Filmen kann man diesen Unterschied sehen, es ist in Filmen in denen das US Militär die Protagonisten stellt
absolut nicht üblich, dass die Unteroffiziere den Offizieren großartig was sagen und das obwohl die USA ein selbstbewusstes Unteroffizierkorps haben.
In Deutschland wird kaum ein Offizier so von oben herab auf seine Unteroffiziere blicken und das wird uns wirklich
eingeimpft.


----------



## compisucher (11. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist mir viel zu plakativ und einfach!


Nö, aber ich kann ja hier kaum ein halbe Dissertation runter schreiben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt zig Studien z.B. zur AfD, dass deren Wählerschaft eben *nicht *aus den Armen oder Abhängigen der Gesellschaft bestehen.


Das habe ich nicht behauptet.
Es ist ein Konglomerat aus jenen, die sich abgehängt fühlen, was nicht zwangsweise finanziell oder bildungstechnisch abgehängt bedeuten mag.
Tafelbesucher sind z. B. sehr viele eher unpolitische ältere Menschen, deren Rente nicht reicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch der absolut aller größte Teil der "Russland Deutschen" ist materiell und arbeitsmäßig sehr gut in Deutschland integriert.


Und emotional?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach diese einfache Rechnung von A nach B aufmachen, denn das stützt nach meinem Wissen keine seriöse Studie.
> Auch Corona Leugner sind garantiert,


Was sind die garantiert?


Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu gibt es noch keine wirklich aussagefähigen Studien in aller erster Linie, gesellschaftliche Unterschichten. Die Wähler haben sich wohl zwischen AfD und FDP aufgeteilt.


Ahhh... meine Beobachtung ist, dass sehr viele eher aus der alternativen Szene und eher ex fundi grün waren (oder noch sind), regional unterschiedlich Richtung Neufünfland eher AfD-Anhänger, hier in Bayern plötzlich im Lager "Reichsbürger" wieder zu finden.
Esoterische Gedanken kommen dann noch dazu.
Die Gemengelage ist nicht mehr in Schwarz oder Weiss einteilbar.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde du machst es dir hier zu einfach und lässt ein doch vorhandenes bestimmtes Weltbild, trotz materiell guter Ausstattung außen vor.


Wen ich es mir einfach machen würde, würde ich lächelnd diesen Forenteil gar nicht beachten.
Die Gegenfrage sie erlaubt, warum haben diese Menschen immer noch dieses Weltbild, trotz meinethalben gutem Job.
Zu sagen, die haben dieses Weltbild und sind somit die Bösen, ist nun mir zu einfach.
Warum hat es unsere Gesellschaft nicht geschafft 1-2-3 Generationen Russlanddeutsche nicht zu von unserem System zu überzeugen?
Die sind zu uns übergesiedelt, weil es ihnen materiell (?) beschissen in Russland ging?
Und jetzt schenken sie plötzlich Fahnen von der verschmähten Heimat?

Ich verteidige dieses Verhalten nicht - aber diese Reaktion hat Ursachen und wenn wir die Ursachen nicht erkennen und nicht abschalten können, wirst du immer wieder fahnenschwenkende Putinversteher sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Gegenfrage sie erlaubt, warum haben diese Menschen immer noch dieses Weltbild, trotz meinethalben gutem Job.
> Zu sagen, die haben dieses Weltbild und sind somit die Bösen, ist nun mir zu einfach.
> Warum hat es unsere Gesellschaft nicht geschafft 1-2-3 Generationen Russlanddeutsche nicht zu von unserem System zu überzeugen?
> Die sind zu uns übergesiedelt, weil es ihnen materiell (?) beschissen in Russland ging?
> Und jetzt schenken sie plötzlich Fahnen von der verschmähten Heimat?


Also dieses Verhalten gibt es zum Teil bei allen Einwanderern, das kann man auch empirisch nachweisen.
Seien es Türken, Griechen, Italiener (zu Berlosconi Zeiten), Serben, Bosnier, Albaner etc.
Umso größer die Gruppe umso größer die Auffälligkeiten, hier in Deutschland hauptsächlich Türken und Russen.
Ich kenne aber z.B. eine Menge Griechen, auch Italiener und ich kann dir sagen, das eine politische Diskussion seit 2011/12 ziemlich schwierig mit diesen Leuten war, die hier schon seit Generationen leben.

Eine andere meiner Beobachtungen ist, das sich entscheidendes mit Einführung des Satelittenfernsehens und dann nochmal verstärkt des Internets verändert hat. Ich bin ja schon ein etwas älteres Semester und habe ja schon mal berichtet, das ich auf grund besonderer Komunaler Verhältnisse auf Brennpunktschulen war, mit hohem Migrantenanteil sowohl auf der Realschule als auch beim Abitur. Die Integration im Alltag, in der Schule und auch sprachlich war eine völlig andere, jeder meiner türkischen Mitschüler sprach "muttersprachliches" Hochdeutsch, niemand hätte die von einem muttersprachlichen Deutschen am Telefon unterscheiden können und die Leute hatten ganz andere "Ziele". Die plus ihre Eltern und Familien waren aber alle zu der Zeit völlig unbeeinflusst von irgendwelcher Heimatpropaganda, die es schlicht nicht gab!
Für mich persönlich fing sich das Blatt an zu drehen, mit dem Satelittenfernsehen und Internet!

Außerdem kommt hinzu und hier darf ich einen "Marokanischen"/Deutschen Bekannten etwas freier zitieren, das sich die allerwenigsten Auswanderer wirklich Gedanken um die sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Unterschiede ihrer zur deutschen Gesellschaft machen! Viele sehen die Chance auf Arbeit, Geld und materiellen Wohlstand und größere Chancen für ihre Kinder, sind aber mit der/unserer liberalen Gesellschaft, gerade im sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Bereich komplett überfordert und schalten auf Abwehr, obwohl eine Konfontation alleine durch Schule und Arbeitsplatz ständig gegeben ist.
Für ihn ist ganz klar, wer sich für Deutschland entscheidet, muss sich eigentlich für alles entscheiden, er selbst hat das z.B. dadurch getan das er trotz umfangreichen Widerstand aus seiner Familie 8 Jahre zur Bundeswehr gegangen ist und auch in Afghanistan war.


----------



## Optiki (11. Mai 2022)

hier bezüglich der Bomber Diskussion @compisucher :









						We May Have Our First Sight Of A Russian Bomber Launching Missiles At Ukraine
					

A cockpit video shows a Tu-22M3 launching a pair of cruise missiles, apparently against a target somewhere in Ukraine.




					www.thedrive.com
				




Was auch immer die Russen hier gemacht haben:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524413089579511808

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2022)

> 15:48 Uhr
> Nach Farbattacke: Russland bestellt Polens Botschafter ein​
> Nach der Farbattacke auf Russlands Botschafter in Warschau hat das russische Außenministerium den Chef der polnischen Botschaft in Moskau einbestellt. Er habe einen mündlichen Protest wegen des Vorfalls auf dem Warschauer Mausoleumsfriedhof am 9. Mai zu hören bekommen, sagte Botschafter Krzysztof Krajewski nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur PAP.
> 
> ...



Ein paar (aus meiner Sicht) relevante News.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die F-16 ist das Arbeitspferd der US-Luftwaffe (und anderer NATO-Staaten) und per Zufall ein extrem gutes Flugzeug zur Bekämpfung von Bodenzielen. In der damaligen Bedrohungslage (vermuteter Angriff mit einem Tanklaster auf die deutschen Stellungen) war schnelles Handeln gefordert. Eine F-16 ist nun mal viel schneller am Einsatzort als eine deutlich langsamere A-10, in der damaligen Gefechtsfeldumgebung fast Faktor 2.



Und warum erwartest du dann, dass die Russen ihr Gegenstück in ähnlicher Rolle nicht einsetzen, sondern etwas anderes nehmen  ?



> Der Pilot muss zwangsweise das Ziel erkennen, um es wirkungsvoll zu bekämpfen.



Und zwischen den Extremen "der Pilot hat gar keine Info" und "man braucht mindestens zwei Piloten, die längere Zeit in Sichthöhe fliegen müssen", gibt es für dich wohl gar nichts oder wie?



> Im Prinzip wird bei vorheriger Aufklärung die GPS-Datenlage in den Bordcomputer eingegeben.
> Da der Aufklärer ja nun nicht exakt im Ziel sitzt, ist dies eine Näherungsinfo.
> Der Forward Air Controller ist meinethalben 2 km entfernt und misst mit Laserfernglas die Entfernung, nimmt den Winkel zu seiner Position und gibt diesen errechneten GPS-Wert der Flugleitstelle durch (na ja, so wird es im Westen gemacht). Die Datenübertragung dauerte schon zu meiner Zeit, Anfang der 1990ger keine Minute.



Und 30-40 Jahre später könnte die Präzision sich keinesfalls verbessert haben, sodass jeder, der nicht kein Angriffsprofil aus den 80ern fliegt, es per se falsch macht?
Ich weiß nicht, was die Russen die einsetzen, aber eine Triangulation mit 1 m Genauigkeit auf 2 km Entfernung (=1,7') ist 1-2 Größenordnungen gröber als fertig im Laden erhältliche Winkelmesser schafen und eine präzise Entfernungsmessung auf diese Strecke ebenfalls möglich. Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, über eine gewisse Zeit an Ort und Stelle zu integrieren, liefert sicherlich auch Glonass eine Präzision von genauer als 1 m, mutmaßlich ebenfalls um mindestens eine Größenordnung. (Die zivile Ausgabe schafft ja schon 3 m.)



> Es gibt, zumindest im Westen, zwei Benutzungsarten eines Ziellasers:
> Die eine Funktion ist selbsterklärend, eine automatisierte Standoff-Waffe "reitet" in den Beleuchtungspunkt hinein.
> Bei ungelenkten Raketen oder Freifallbomben nutzt der Pilot den Ziellaser ähnlich einem Laserpointer bei einem Gewehr. Im HUD wird der elektronisch verstärkte Punkt der Zielerfassung angezeigt (auch die Entfernung) und der Pilot muss recht simpel die Fluglagensteuerung nach dem Laserpoint ausrichten.
> Kann im Prinzip jedes NATO-Flugzeug ab Tornado aufwärts, die höchst entwickelten Systeme sind in der Rafale, F-15D, F-18, Eurofighter und F-35 verbaut, die A-10 hat das noch nicht.
> Egal was nun abgefeuert/abgeworfen  wird, es trifft dann recht exakt den Beleuchtungspunkt am Boden.



Und wo genau führt ein zweiter Laserpointer vom Wingman jetzt zu einem besseren Ergebnis im zweiten Fall?



> Das Kampfrottenprinzip hat sich seit WK II bewährt.



Schlachtschiffe sogar seit dem ersten!



> Versuche in dieser Situation das Ziel zu bekämpfen und dann noch in den Rückspiegel zu schauen...



Versuch doch erstmal entspannt vor einem PC zu Hause das Szenario "es gibt keinen Grund in den Rückspiegel zu schauen" zu durchdenken.




juko888 schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/politik/auslan...icht-an-die-front-zu-muessen_id_96933250.html
> 
> also wenn das stimmt, fände ich das schon ein wenig amüsant.



Selbstsabotage durch kampfunwillige Soldaten ist bei einer militärischen Operation dieser Größe immer denkbar. Solange es nur bei -Zitat- "anekdotenhaften" Vorfällen bleibt, lässt sich daraus aber ebensowenig etwas ableiten wie aus "russische Soldaten, die so demoralisiert sind, dass sie sich betrinken."




RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte jemand einen Thread aufmachen mit dem Titel" Steigende Armut in Deutschland" oder so ähnlich?



Oder gar einen für Themen, die eine Herausforderung für die Politik der aktuellen Bundesregierung sind? Da kann man dann auch gleich noch über Flüchtlinge in Deutschland, Parteien in Deutschland und alles andere, was schon aus rein geographischen Gründe keine aktuelle Entwicklung "IN DER UKRAINE" sein kann, diskutieren. Ich schlage zusätzlich einen Militärthread vor, in dem man darüber reden kann, wie wichtig Panzer heute noch allgemein sind und darüber aufklären, dass nicht jede Panzerfaust, die einen 80 Jahre alten Namen trägt, auch eine 80 Jahre alte Waffe darstellt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524477557474791425

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... & gute nacht. ^^


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Mai 2022)

... für die "watchlist"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524504736728244224

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... aber jetzt. nächtle.


----------



## Optiki (12. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ... für die "watchlist"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde wohl falsch zitiert 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524513471135727617

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder gar einen für Themen, die eine Herausforderung für die Politik der aktuellen Bundesregierung sind? Da kann man dann auch gleich noch über Flüchtlinge in Deutschland, Parteien in Deutschland und alles andere, was schon aus rein geographischen Gründe keine aktuelle Entwicklung "IN DER UKRAINE" sein kann, diskutieren.


Ich meinte das eigentlich ernst. Aber könnte man auch im "Bundestagswahl" Thread diskutieren.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich schlage zusätzlich einen Militärthread vor, in dem man darüber reden kann, wie wichtig Panzer heute noch allgemein sind und darüber aufklären, dass nicht jede Panzerfaust, die einen 80 Jahre alten Namen trägt, auch eine 80 Jahre alte Waffe darstellt.


Einen Militärthread gibt es bereits.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. Mai 2022)

Trümmerfeld am Fluss: Ukraine zerstört  russische Pontonbrücke - offenbar Hunderte Tote
					

Die Ukraine fordert, die eingeschlossenen Soldaten in Mariupol gegen russische Kriegsgefangene einzutauschen. Ukrainischen Soldaten gelingt ein heftiger Schlag: Sie zerstören die russische Pontobrücke. Es gibt offenbar hunderte Tote. Alle Neuigkeiten zum Angriff auf die Ukraine finden Sie hier...




					www.focus.de
				





> *06.15 Uhr: *Der 17. Panzerbrigade der ukrainischen Armee ist ein heftiger Schlag gegen die russischen Truppen gelungen. Als Putins Soldaten versuchten, mit einer Pontonbrücke den Siverskyj-Donets-Fluss nahe Bilohorivka zu überqueren, gerieten sie unter ukrainisches Artilleriefeuer. Die Brücke wurde zerstört, wie das ukrainische Außenministerium mitteilte. Dazu verbrannten Dutzende Fahrzeuge, andere fielen ins Wasser. Experten gehen davon aus, dass bis zu 60 russische Fahrzeuge zerstört wurden. Ein ukrainischer Offizier, der an der Operation beteiligt gewesen sein will, spricht von 1500 toten russischen Soldaten. Diese Zahl ist unabhängig nicht zu überprüfen. Beobachter gehen eher von einigen hundert aus. Doch selbst wenn die wahre Zahl deutlich unter 1500 liegen sollte, dürften die russischen Verluste immer noch hoch sein.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Trümmerfeld am Fluss: Ukraine zerstört  russische Pontonbrücke - offenbar Hunderte Tote
> 
> 
> Die Ukraine fordert, die eingeschlossenen Soldaten in Mariupol gegen russische Kriegsgefangene einzutauschen. Ukrainischen Soldaten gelingt ein heftiger Schlag: Sie zerstören die russische Pontobrücke. Es gibt offenbar hunderte Tote. Alle Neuigkeiten zum Angriff auf die Ukraine finden Sie hier...
> ...


Der Spruch dazu aus Kiew ist fies:



> Das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium zeigte die Luftaufnahmen der zerstörten russischen Panzer auf Twitter und erklärte: „Die 17. Panzerbrigade der ukrainischen Armee hat die Urlaubssaison für Russen eröffnet. Einige von ihnen badeten im Donez, und einige wurden von der Maisonne verbrannt.“


Quelle: Russische Armee manövriert sich in Falle – und verliert fast ein ganzes Bataillon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Spruch dazu aus Kiew ist fies:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Russische Armee manövriert sich in Falle – und verliert fast ein ganzes Bataillon


wohl wahr. sowas muss nicht sein, aber immerhin ist es "nur" ein spruch und keine vergewaltigung, folterung oder ermordung von zivilisten.


----------



## Optiki (12. Mai 2022)

Die Bilder habe ich gestern Abend ja schon hier rein gepostet inklusive einer ersten Zählung aus unabhängiger Quelle. Das könnten schon Fahrzeuge eines ganzen BTGs sein, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass dort so viele Soldaten gestorben sind, auf den Bilder sieht man kaum Leichen und die werden sich nicht alles in ihren Fahrzeugen langsam töten lassen, wenn die Artillerie einschlägt. Trotzdem natürlich ein super Erfolg für die Ukraine.  



juko888 schrieb:


> sowas muss nicht sein, aber immerhin ist es "nur" ein spruch und keine vergewaltigung, folterung oder ermordung von zivilisten.


Ich muss immer wieder sagen, wie gruselig ich die Propaganda der Russen finde, vor allem wenn man die Ereignisse regelmäßig auf Twitter verfolgt. So wurde zum Beispiel fast am Anfang des Krieges durch die ukrainische Seite gemeldet, dass die Russen in Mariupol einzelne Krankenhäuser einnehmen und dort die Ärzte bedrohen, damit auch ihre Soldaten behandelt werden. Mehrere Tage oder sogar Wochen später heißt es von der russischen Seite plötzlich Asov Soldaten benutzen Krankenhäuser als Schutzschild und würden sich dort verschanzen. 

Ähnliches Verhalten ist auch bei anderen Sachen zu sehen, die Ukrainer vermelden, das Fluchtkorridore beschossen werden durch die Russen, eine Wochen später fangen die Russen an an zu behauptet, es wären immer die Ukrainer bzw. Asov. 

Ein weiteres Beispiel sind die Vergewaltigungen, töten von eignen Soldaten, Plündern usw., spätestens nach Bucha brauchen es die Russen eigentlich nicht mehr Leugnen, aber nein da werden sämtliche Ausreden erfunden, jetzt fangen sie sogar schon Interviews mit POWs zu faken.









						Pow - Latest News
					

20 points • 14 comments




					9gag.com
				




Toll wie er genau das 1 zu 1 beschreibt, was den Russen um Kiev vor Wochen attestiert wurde.  

Passend dazu, ein aktuelles Video, leider von CNN auf Youtube: Surveillance video shows Russian forces shooting civilians

Einige ukrainischen Soldaten, gerade Asov oder halt freiwillige Einheiten aus zum Beispiel Georgien sind bestimmt nicht immer die heiligen Soldaten, aber schon Anhand der zeitlichen Abfolgen ist zu erkennen, wie schlecht die Aussagen der Russen sind. Ursachen der Gewalt in der russischen Armee werden in einem der Videos unten beschrieben.  

In den Videos wird auch auf die Struktur eingegangen, auf die Reformen, Militärindustrie usw.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pJXjr2CKMH4:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hp-fCtSNvWA:258

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (12. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und warum erwartest du dann, dass die Russen ihr Gegenstück in ähnlicher Rolle nicht einsetzen, sondern etwas anderes nehmen  ?


Das thema Tanklasterbombardierung kam von dir. Ich erwarte gar nix und die Russen haben nix vergleichbares zur F-16


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und zwischen den Extremen "der Pilot hat gar keine Info" und "man braucht mindestens zwei Piloten, die längere Zeit in Sichthöhe fliegen müssen", gibt es für dich wohl gar nichts oder wie?


2.600 h Flugerfahrung...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und 30-40 Jahre später könnte die Präzision sich keinesfalls verbessert haben, sodass jeder, der nicht kein Angriffsprofil aus den 80ern fliegt, es per se falsch macht?


Die Präzision des Tornados hat sich nicht verändert, liegt immer noch bei ca. 1,5 m bei Freifallbomben und ca. 50 cm bei den NATO-Standoff Waffen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die Russen die einsetzen, aber eine Triangulation mit 1 m Genauigkeit auf 2 km Entfernung (=1,7') ist 1-2 Größenordnungen gröber als fertig im Laden erhältliche Winkelmesser schafen und eine präzise Entfernungsmessung auf diese Strecke ebenfalls möglich. Und wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, über eine gewisse Zeit an Ort und Stelle zu integrieren, liefert sicherlich auch Glonass eine Präzision von genauer als 1 m, mutmaßlich ebenfalls um mindestens eine Größenordnung. (Die zivile Ausgabe schafft ja schon 3 m.)


Was ich nicht bestreite, der ForwardAirController, stand anfang 1990ger hat schon auf ca. 1m präzise GPS Daten übermittelt, ob dann daraus nun 25 oder 50 cm werden ist kurz vor irrelevant, wenn du eine 1to JDAM ins ziel wuppst.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wo genau führt ein zweiter Laserpointer vom Wingman jetzt zu einem besseren Ergebnis im zweiten Fall?


Falsch verstanden. Moderne Flugzeuge (F-35 oder F-18) können daten untereinander übermitteln. Einer beleuchtet, der andere zielt. gleiches Prinzip, wie bei Sniper, Panzer, Flak, SAM usw..


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versuch doch erstmal entspannt vor einem PC zu Hause das Szenario "es gibt keinen Grund in den Rückspiegel zu schauen" zu durchdenken.


Im Moment sitze ich im ICE nach HH und bin gar nicht entspannt, weil der Termin in 2 h ist und die Bahn 1,5 h Verspätung hat...^^
Ansonsten, fahre bitte mal mit einem geeigneten PKW mit 300 km/h über die BAB und schaue in den Rückspiegel... 
Dann kannste gaaanz grob nachvollziehen, wie es einem Piloten bei 1000 km/h , 30 m über Grund ergeht.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trainieren dann alle NATO-Piloten immer noch im Jahre 2022 grottenfalsch, die alle 30 sec. check six machen, aber OK, kannst dich ja als Instructor mal melden


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Moment sitze ich im ICE nach HH und bin gar nicht entspannt, weil der Termin in 2 h ist und die Bahn 1,5 h Verspätung hat...^^


Ach ja die Bahn im Norden, nen Freund hat in einem Monat mehr Verspätung als ich im ganzen Jahr.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Mai 2022)

Damit hat wohl Putin nicht gerechnet

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/nato-schweden-finnland-105.html


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjqqnmvKjHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal sehen, wie wir das alles auf die kette bekommen werden und ob wir die chance gebührend nutzen.


----------



## Optiki (12. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Aua, aua. 
Ich finde die Aussage von Baerbock generell nicht so passend, es sollte heißen, es wird versuch kein Gas von Russland zu kaufen, so langen es diese Regierung hat, welche den Krieg mit der Ukraine gut heißt. Die Usa sind ja auch nicht die Retter der Welt und deren Gas möchten wir gerade kaufen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Mai 2022)

wie meinen? 
und das hier:


> Die Usa sind ja auch nicht die Retter der Welt und deren Gas möchten wir gerade kaufen.


nennt man dann wohl whataboutism, kannste eigentlich stecken lassen.


meanwhile in Moscow:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524275166045384704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage von Baerbock generell nicht so passend, es sollte heißen, es wird versuch kein Gas von Russland zu kaufen


Sie hat von "nie wieder Abhängigkeit" gesprochen.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie hat von "nie wieder Abhängigkeit" gesprochen.


Nein, sie sprach von "verzichten, für immer".









						Baerbock in Kiew: Deutschland wird "für immer" auf russische Energie verzichten
					

Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock erklärt während ihres Besuchs in Kiew, dass Deutschland "für immer" auf russische Energie verzichten werde.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Aua, aua.
> Ich finde die Aussage von Baerbock generell nicht so passend, es sollte heißen, es wird versuch kein Gas von Russland zu kaufen, so langen es diese Regierung hat, welche den Krieg mit der Ukraine gut heißt. Die Usa sind ja auch nicht die Retter der Welt und deren Gas möchten wir gerade kaufen.





Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, sie sprach von "verzichten, für immer".


Die Frage darf aber erlaubt sein wofür sollten wir "später" einmal Gas aus Russland kaufen?
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann Deutschland, seine benötigten Gasmengen  für die Industrie, die noch für eine sehr lange Zeit notwendig sind, auch aus Norwegen decken, die im Moment 30% der gesammten deutschen Gasimporte durch zwei Pipelines decken. Der Rest sollte doch durch Eneuerbare und Wasserstoff in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren komplett ersetzt werden.
Es bleibt also nur noch das benötigte Gas für die industrielle Grundstoffproduktion und da hängt sehr viel von politischen Entwicklungen ab, aber das uns Norwegen und sein Staatsfonds deutlich näher stehen, dürfte doch wohl einhellige Meinung sein, dazu gibt es von dort genauso eine verfügbare Infrastruktur.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, sie sprach von "verzichten, für immer".


Nein sie sagt "wir reduzieren unsere Abhängigkeit auf 0, für immer"


----------



## Optiki (12. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wie meinen?
> und das hier:
> 
> nennt man dann wohl whataboutism, kannste eigentlich stecken lassen.


Eigentlich ist es doch fast die perfekte Antwort auf deine fast Inhaltlose Aussage zum Video.  (nicht so böse gemeint, wie es klingt, finde nur gerade keine bessere Wörter)

Gut, ich von einer anderen Grundlage ausgegangen, deswegen der Schwenk ich Richtung USA, aber das gleiche könnte man ja auch für Öl oder andere Sachen nennen, deswegen fand ich die Aussage für immer sehr fraglich, aber keine Abhängigkeit ist definitiv sinnvoll.  



Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, sie sprach von "verzichten, für immer".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, er hat recht, du bist genau wie ich den falschen Überschriften auf den Leim gegangen. 

Hör dir mal das Video an, welches du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein sie sagt "wir reduzieren unsere Abhängigkeit auf 0, für immer"


Das ist im Grunde genommen völlig egal, weil wenn der Umbau auf die Erneuerbaren klappt, das benötigte Gas für die Industrie von überall gedeckt werden kann, und mit Norwegen haben wir genauso eine Pipeline Infrastruktur, wie mit Russland.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde genommen völlig egal, weil wenn der Umbau auf die Erneuerbaren klappt, das benötigte Gas für die Industrie von überall gedeckt werden kann, und mit Norwegen haben wir genauso eine Pipeline Infrastruktur, wie mit Russland.


Was das bedeutet ist das eine, was sie gesagt hat das andere.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Damit hat wohl Putin nicht gerechnet
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/nato-schweden-finnland-105.html


Richtig so! Das hat Putin sich selber eingebrockt.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein sie sagt "wir reduzieren unsere Abhängigkeit auf 0, für immer"


Wenn man nicht den O-Ton anhört sonder nur liest, dann kommt sowas wie meine Antwort zustande. Hast recht!


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2022)

> Ein früherer Wagner-Söldner in Diensten Russlands hat das Scheitern der russischen Armee bei der geplanten Einnahme der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew als unvermeidbar bezeichnet. „Sie waren total überrascht vom entschlossenen Widerstand der ukrainischen Armee und davon, einer richtigen Armee gegenüberzustehen“, sagte Marat Gabidullin der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters zufolge.
> 
> Zudem habe das russische Militär in den vergangenen Jahren nicht mehr direkt gegen einen starken Feind gekämpft. In Syrien etwa habe die russische Armee vor allem aus der Luft angegriffen, sich für direkte Kämpfe am Boden aber zumeist auf Söldner verlassen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: „Sie waren total überrascht vom ukrainischen Widerstand“

Würde Russland konventionell gegen die Nato kämpfen, dann würden sie haushoch verlieren.
Die Nato würde den Luftraum dominieren und auch am Boden gewinnen.
Aber leider haben sie Atomwaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das thema Tanklasterbombardierung kam von dir. Ich erwarte gar nix und die Russen haben nix vergleichbares zur F-16



"Kampfjet der Luftunterstützung leistet ist keine vergleichbare Situation wie Kampfjet der Luftunterstützung leistet" 



> 2.600 h Flugerfahrung...



"Ich muss nicht differenzieren weil ich bin ich"




> Die Präzision des Tornados hat sich nicht verändert, liegt immer noch bei ca. 1,5 m bei Freifallbomben und ca. 50 cm bei den NATO-Standoff Waffen.
> 
> Was ich nicht bestreite, der ForwardAirController, stand anfang 1990ger hat schon auf ca. 1m präzise GPS Daten übermittelt, ob dann daraus nun 25 oder 50 cm werden ist kurz vor irrelevant, wenn du eine 1to JDAM ins ziel wuppst.



Na wenn das Zielen nach Satellit schon mit derart antiker Technik so präzise möglich war, wieso sollte es dann 30 Jahre später deiner Meinung nur mit längerem Sichtkontakt durch mehrere Piloten gehen?



> Falsch verstanden. Moderne Flugzeuge (F-35 oder F-18) können daten untereinander übermitteln. Einer beleuchtet, der andere zielt. gleiches Prinzip, wie bei Sniper, Panzer, Flak, SAM usw..



Ja. Und da auch sinnvoll, wo man nur Sniper, nur Panzer, nur Flak, nur SAM oder nur Kampfjets hat. Aber da überflüssig, wo ein Kampfjet als ausführende Unterstützung für aufklärende und markierende Truppen am Boden dient.



> Im Moment sitze ich im ICE nach HH und bin gar nicht entspannt, weil der Termin in 2 h ist und die Bahn 1,5 h Verspätung hat...^^
> Ansonsten, fahre bitte mal mit einem geeigneten PKW mit 300 km/h über die BAB und schaue in den Rückspiegel...
> Dann kannste gaaanz grob nachvollziehen, wie es einem Piloten bei 1000 km/h , 30 m über Grund ergeht.



Fahr du mit deinen 300 km/h doch einfach mal in den Donbass an die Stelle, wo das Video aufgenommen wurde, damit du die Bedingungen 30 cm über Grund vor Ort so genau beurteilen kannst, wie du es hier vorgibst. 



> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trainieren dann alle NATO-Piloten immer noch im Jahre 2022 grottenfalsch, die alle 30 sec. check six machen, aber OK, kannst dich ja als Instructor mal melden



Ich gebs auf


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

Ich blick grad nicht worüber ihr euch streitet, wer jetzt womit Unrecht haben soll.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich blick grad nicht worüber ihr euch streitet, wer jetzt womit Unrecht haben soll.


Ich glaube das wissen selber nicht so richtig und anscheinend reden sie auch einander vorbei, beim Unterschied Erdkampfflugzeug ( SU 25 und A-10) und Jagdbomber (eigentlich alle Nato Maschinen sind Multirole fähig, aber besonders die F-16, F-18, Rafale und Gripen). Der Eurofighter wird es noch als Jabo, die Tornados und die F 35, aber auch die F 15 Eagle kann das.

Und hier liegt auch der Hase im Pfeffer, wenn man sich mal die Wiki Zahlen von aktiven Flugzeugen anschaut, die Russen "haben nichts", im Bereich Jabo, da ist eine riesige Leere.
Es gibt gibt ~ 140 SU 34 und ~ 120 SU 30 ansonsten haben die Russen keine wirklichen modernen Jabos, außer man rechnet SU 27 und MIG 29 dazu, was sie aber nicht wirklich sind. Die SU 30 ist ein hauprsächliches Exportflugzeug, wovon die meisten Stückzahlen die Inder fliegen. Desweiteren haben die Russen auch nur~ 200 SU 25 im Dienst, dazu ~ 140 SU 27, ~120 SU 35  und ~ 100 MIG 29 und das war es dann. Die müssen einmal mit ihren modernen Flugzeugen extrem Haushalten und ihre "Präzisionsmunition" ist wohl für diesen Krieg schon längst verschossen, wenn sie so weiter machen, stehen sie bald durchgängig völlig blank da.
Der große Unterschied ist aber, das die Nato nur noch Multirole Flugzeuge hat, und ziemlich gute vor allen dingen mit dem Workhorse F-16, von denen wohl alleine noch weit mehr als 3000 aktiv herumfliegen. Da sind die ganzen anderen Nato Typen gar nicht drinne.
Ich habe das mal vor 10 Jahren als F-16 Schock bezeichnet, von dem sich die UdSSR und auch die Russen nie wirklich ansatzweise erholt haben, denn von der Brot und Butter "Multirole Keule" wurden bis jetzt ~ 4700 gebaut und sie wird immer noch gebaut.
Dazu muss/kann man sich jetzt noch 2100 F-18 denken, dann wird mal klar was die Nato größtenteils ohne europäische Typen, Gripen, Tornado, Rafale und Eurofighter in die Luft bringen kann, plus nochmal 1000 F-15 Eagle.

Insoweit kann sich jeder an einer Hand abzählen, das jedes mal, wenn die Russen über der Ukraine ein modernes Flugzeug verlieren, das zwangsläufig zu eklatanten Lücken in ihrer gesammten "Luftverteidigung" oder Luftwaffe führt, wenn man es mit der Nato vergleicht. Wahrscheinlich sind das echte Schmerzen für die verantwortlichen Leute.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2022)

Wenn das nur halbwegs wahr ist, steht es echt schlimm bei den Russen. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die geklaut haben wie die Raben, wohl Befehl von Oben!









						Russen nutzen Chips aus Geschirrspülern in Panzern
					

US-Informationen zufolge zwingen die US-Hightech-Sanktionen Russland inzwischen, in Panzern und anderem militärischen Gerät Chips aus Haushaltsgeräten zu verwenden. Aus dem gleichen Grund könnten Moskaus Truppen bald die Lenkwaffen ausgehen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Mal schauen, wann der erste T90 oder die erste SU 34 in den "Schleudergang" schaltet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2022)

Ich stell mir das gerade vor wie beim panzer der turm bzw. das flugzeug um die längsachse 300 upm macht...


----------



## compisucher (13. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wissen selber nicht so richtig und anscheinend reden sie auch einander vorbei, beim Unterschied Erdkampfflugzeug ( SU 25 und A-10) und Jagdbomber (eigentlich alle Nato Maschinen sind Multirole fähig, aber besonders die F-16, F-18, Rafale und Gripen). Der Eurofighter wird es noch als Jabo, die Tornados und die F 35, aber auch die F 15 Eagle kann das.
> 
> Und hier liegt auch der Hase im Pfeffer, wenn man sich mal die Wiki Zahlen von aktiven Flugzeugen anschaut, die Russen "haben nichts", im Bereich Jabo, da ist eine riesige Leere.
> Es gibt gibt ~ 140 SU 34 und ~ 120 SU 30 ansonsten haben die Russen keine wirklichen modernen Jabos, außer man rechnet SU 27 und MIG 29 dazu, was sie aber nicht wirklich sind. Die SU 30 ist ein hauprsächliches Exportflugzeug, wovon die meisten Stückzahlen die Inder fliegen. Desweiteren haben die Russen auch nur~ 200 SU 25 im Dienst, dazu ~ 140 SU 27, ~120 SU 35  und ~ 100 MIG 29 und das war es dann. Die müssen einmal mit ihren modernen Flugzeugen extrem Haushalten und ihre "Präzisionsmunition" ist wohl für diesen Krieg schon längst verschossen, wenn sie so weiter machen, stehen sie bald durchgängig völlig blank da.
> ...


@Don-71 :
Es ist das aus meiner Sicht eine klitzekleine Randnotiz einer meiner Ausführungen gewesen.
Jene nämlich, dass ich mutmaßte, dass die SU-25 aus dem Video alleine ohne Wingman, sprich dem Rottenprinzip unterwegs war.
Der werte @ruyven_macaran zweifelt deren Notwendigkeit an, meine Wenigkeit verweist (meinethalben auch überheblich) auf meine Erfahrungen als Pilot hin, aber natürlich auch auf aktuelle Prinzipien der NATO-Luftverteidigung (dazu habe ich immer noch viel zu viel gute Kontakte zu aktiven Kollegen, als sich da was mir unbekannt geändert hätte).
Das kann gerne Ad Acta gelegt werden.

Denn:
So lange die Russen unprofessionell Flugzeuge in den Einsatz schicken und eher auf Verdacht denn mit tatsächlicher Zielansprache sinnfrei Munition vergeuden, soll es mir gerade recht sein 

Technisch liegst du mit deinen Ausführungen vollkommen richtig.
Die Russen haben im Prinzip immer noch die klassischen Aufteilungen von Flugzeugmustern wie anno tobak.
Jäger, Jabo, Erdkampfflugzeug, Bomber.
Da gibt es zweifellos einige (auf dem Papier) gute Jäger, keine richtig modernen Mehrzweckkampfflugzeuge, sprich JaBos, Erdkampfflugzeuge mit eher rustikaler Ausrüstung und Flugzeuge die JaBos sein sollen, aber technisch die Jägerrolle kaum ausfüllen können (SU-34) und Bomber, die tendenziell veraltet sind.

Die NATO hat in ihrer Grundauslegung die meisten Muster auf eine mind. Dualrolle ausgelegt.
Im Gegensatz zu den Russen kann sie eben nicht nur diverse Waffen an den Stationen mittragen, sondern eben auch unterschiedlich einsetzen.
Die z. B. erwähnte F-16, ebenso wie die F-18 (gerade die) sind auch elektronisch in  der Lage, Bodenziele, Luftziele und Seeziele gleichermaßen effektiv zu bekämpfen.
Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass Flugzeuge wie die F-111 ausgemustert sind, während SU-24, MIG-23 und ähnliches Zeugs immer noch bei den Russen in der Luft sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das kann gerne Ad Acta gelegt werden.


oder ihr führt die diskussion im militärthread weiter.  




> Ukraine zerstört russisches Landungsschiff vor Schlangeninsel​*06.48 Uhr: *Die Ukraine hat nach eigenen Angaben ein russisches Versorgungsschiff der Serna-Klasse vor der Schlangeninsel zerstört. Satellitenbilder des US-Unternehmens "Maxar" zeigen das beschädigte Landungsschiff unweit der Schlangeninsel nahe der ukrainischen Seegrenze zu Rumänien, wie die Agentur Reuters berichtet. Ein Sprecher der ukrainischen Streitkräfte für den Militärbezirk Odessa hatte bereits mitgeteilt, dass das russische Schiff "Wsewolod Bobrow" von ukrainischen Streitkräften getroffen und in Brand gesetzt worden sei. Die Angaben konnten zunächst nicht von unabhängiger Seite bestätigt werden.





> Sprengfalle in Klavier in Butscha entdeckt​*13. Mai 2022, 05.43 Uhr:* Mit viel Glück hat ein zehnjähriges Mädchen im Kiewer Vorort Butscha nach Medienberichten eine tödliche Hinterlassenschaft russischer Besatzungstruppen überlebt. Eine in ihrem Klavier versteckte Gewehrgranate habe "wie durch ein Wunder nicht funktioniert", berichtete Anton Geraschtschenko, Berater im ukrainischen Innenministerium, am Donnerstagabend. Die russischen Besatzer hätten die Granate im Hammerwerk des Klaviers in einer Wohnung versteckt. Als die Familie nach dem Abzug der Russen aus Butscha zurückkehrte, wurde der tödliche Sprengsatz entdeckt. "Dank der Aufmerksamkeit der Mutter ist niemand zu Schaden gekommen, die Granate wurde von Spezialisten entschärft."


----------



## Optiki (13. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wann der erste T90 oder die erste SU 34 in den "Schleudergang" schaltet.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524659575848374272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Snake Island ist wohl wieder im Fokus der Russen, so viel zu Aussage der Wagnergruppe. 
Sie sind jetzt mit einem Schiffskran, einem größeren Landungsschiff und mobiler Luftabwehr schon wieder an der bzw. auf der Insel. 
L_aut _Arestovych _und einem Sprecher aus Odessa wurde schon ein größeres Schiff (nicht Kriegsschiff) getroffen und musste laute deren Angabe nach Sevastopol geschleppt werden._





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524994725652140033

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524831320437837831

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Russen machen weiterhin kleine Fortschritte um Rubizhne und Severodonetsk, dies könnte  in einem sehr sehr schlechten Fall ein Einzirkeln von ukrainischen Einheiten ermöglichen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524915774552408072

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das nur halbwegs wahr ist, steht es echt schlimm bei den Russen. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die geklaut haben wie die Raben, wohl Befehl von Oben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag mich täuschen, aber bestehen nicht quasi alle elektronischen Geräte,  zu einem großen Teil aus 08/15-Bauteilen aus industrieller Massenproduktion?  Da würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Kühlschrank und T-80 (und M2/3 Bradley, Gripen-Jet und Cougar-Hubschrauber und mein Miele-Staubsauger) evtl. alle irgendwo das eine oder andere gleiche Bauteil hätten.
Die Meldung erscheint mir einfach etwas reisserisch, obwohl es durchaus einleuchtend klingt, dass natürlich auch die Instandhaltung von bestehendem Gerät und die Produktion von (Präzisions-) Munition unter den entsprechenden Sanktionen stark leidet.

Die Vorstellung von dem Panzer, dessen Turm im Schleudergang mit 300 RPM rotiert, habe ich in meinem Kopf noch mit R2D2-Geräuschen unterlegt


----------



## compisucher (13. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das nur halbwegs wahr ist, steht es echt schlimm bei den Russen. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die geklaut haben wie die Raben, wohl Befehl von Oben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei, wenn ich den Artikel so lese, zumindest die zivile Industrie im Westen ähnliches beginnt zu machen.
Zitat hieraus:
_Denn auch in westlichen Ländern herrscht durch die Corona-Pandemie ein großer Mangel an Halbleitern und vielen anderen elektronischen Bauteilen.
Dabei greifen auch dort Unternehmen offenbar zu "russischen Mitteln." 
Der Chip-Mangel sei inzwischen so schlimm geworden, dass große Industrieunternehmen Waschmaschinen kauften, um die Chips herauszureißen und wiederzuverwenden, sagte ASML-CEO Peter Wennink dem Wirtschaftsportal "Protocol". _


----------



## Optiki (13. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> militärthread weiter.





> Ukraine zerstört russisches Landungsschiff vor Schlangeninsel​



Wozu, hat man für diese Überschrift noch bessere Bilder von einem kommerziellen Satellitenbilder-Anbieter gebraucht, wenn die Ukrainer am selben Tag der Zerstörung ein Video von der TB2 veröffentlicht haben, wie sie den Steuerposten des Schiffes zerbombte. Ansonsten haben sich ja unsere Beiträge leicht überschnitten, mit der Vsevolod Bobrov.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das nur halbwegs wahr ist, steht es echt schlimm bei den Russen.





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber bestehen nicht quasi alle elektronischen Geräte, zu einem großen Teil aus 08/15-Bauteilen aus industrieller Massenproduktion?


Zum Thema Chips, das ist immer so eine Sache. Man verwendet keine Chips aus der 0815 Wirtschaft weil diese nicht für die Anforderungen des Militärs ausgelegt sind was die Einsatzumgebungen betrifft und man nichts bzgl Backdoors weiß. In den USA müssen die Halbleiterwerke die gewissen Chips herstellen sogar explizit zertifiziert sein.
Aber das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass diese Chips ihren Zweck nicht doch erfüllen weil sie nie in diese Bereiche getrieben werden auf die sie nicht ausgelegt sind. Vielleicht überlebt der Chip einen ukrainischen Sommer, einen irakischen aber nicht etc
Ansonsten ist das Militär technisch eher kein Vorreiter mehr.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Chips, das ist immer so eine Sache.


Meines Kenntnisstandes nach werden "gehärtete" Chips verwendet. Wobei das gehärtet sich auf die Strahlung bezieht. Also gleiches oder zumindest ähnliches, wie in der Luft- und Raumfahrt. Aber für die Einsatzzwecke bedarf es i.d.R. auch nicht das Äquivalent zur neuntausendsten Intel Core i Generation. Da ist es teilweise erstaunlich, wie lange gehärtete Version z.B. vom 486DX oder gar 386SX verbaut wurden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit.
Edit: bevor es hier wieder eskaliert wegen des videos welches eigentlich erst nach Bestätigung gezeigt werden sollte… und zumindest hier auf dem iPhone Mini nichts extrem schlimmes zeigt:

Die Russen schmeißen ihre Gefallenen auf Felder. Weils bequemer ist.
-> Telefonmitschnitt


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Meines Kenntnisstandes nach werden "gehärtete" Chips verwendet.


Genau gehärtet ist das was man oft als Überbegriff nutzt, aber gehärtet bezieht sich halt auf weit mehr als Strahlung.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525052037414719488

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir brauchen nach dem Krieg richtige Fake Checks bzgl Waschmaschinen. Ich glaube das langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## compisucher (13. Mai 2022)

Na ja, wenn es denn wahr ist, wenn die Russen noch 10 Mio. € Hubschrauber zum Abtransport einer 500 € Wachmaschine haben, dann haben sie entweder keine Materialprobleme oder eine etwas andere Auffassung von Kriegsführung.
Ich würde nur zu gerne das blöde Gesicht von Putin sehen, wenn er das Foto sieht...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

Es ist ja so, dass in der Vergangenheit einige Schlachten verloren gingen weil die Truppen lieber geplündert haben statt zu kämpfen, aber Waschmaschinen das ist doch grotesk.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nach dem Krieg richtige Fake Checks bzgl Waschmaschinen. Ich glaube das langsam nicht mehr.


Deine Berufung nach Dienstzeitende: Waschmaschinenbeauftragter beim Presserat.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504779183045685264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und weiter gehts - bzw. zurück.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525111778060951552

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Steht das nur auf Twitter oder berichten auch seriöse Medien darüber @Jahtari?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Mai 2022)

wenns dich interessiert, wirst du es schon rausfinden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. Mai 2022)

Nato: Erdogan wendet sich gegen Beitritt von Schweden und Finnland - WELT
					

Finnlands Entschluss steht, Schweden muss sich noch entscheiden: Die mögliche Aufnahme der beiden Länder in die Nato sorgt bei den Mitgliedstaaten für positive Reaktionen – nicht so aber in der Türkei.




					www.welt.de
				




na toll und nun stellt sich am ende erdogan quer? puh...


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wenns dich interessiert, wirst du es schon rausfinden.


Dann können wir ja dieses ganze, riesige Diskussionsthema auch schließen, denn wenn sich Jemand dafür interessiert wird er es ja _irgendwo_ schon finden...

Hier sollen Quellen geliefert werden.
Twitterposts von *irgendwelchen Leuten* zählen nicht als Quelle.

Auf Twitter kann doch jeder Depp seine "Breaking News" raushauen, siehe oben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> na toll und nun stellt sich am ende erdogan quer? puh...


Vielleicht hat der nen dicken Scheck auf seinem Nachttisch gefunden. Also in Rubel - mit seiner Lira brauchter ja nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> na toll und nun stellt sich am ende erdogan quer? puh...


Der Terrorpate vom Bosporus stört sich an deren Haltung zu den Kurden und hält auch die Mitgliedschaft von Griechenland für einen Fehler: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/05/13/erdogan-says-turkey-doesnt-support-sweden-finland-joining-nato.html


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Steht das nur auf Twitter oder berichten auch seriöse Medien darüber @Jahtari?


Das Problem ist: 
Diese Medien beziehen sich auf Twitter 😂

Es ist eine ganz eigene Bubble die da arbeitet, bekommt einer Infos dann rattert das Getriebe und man sucht weitere Belege oder versucht es zu widerlegen und das sind dann auch Leute mit entsprechenden Hintergrund, aber viele davon sind auch aktive Soldaten oder Ehemalige und die wollen ihre Namen eben nicht plakativ irgendwo stehen haben.

Deiner Forderung nach seriösen Quellen ist verständlich, aber naiv.
Bei diesen kleinen Tickermeldungen setzt sich kein Redakteur hin und prüft sie unmittelbar, das machen private Leute die das auf Twitter veröffentlichen.
Die Redakteure die Ahnung vom Thema haben schreiben große Reportagen, Artikel und Co.
Deswegen kann ich zu Twitterposts nur sagen: Guck wer, wie mit den Posts interagiert. Eigenleistung.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Soll also heißen, der Dorfklatsch ist geiler als die Tageszeitung? 

Unfassbar


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

Twitter ist nicht Facebook.
Wenn hier ein @Mahoy oder @hoffgang ankommt und etwas erklärt kommst du denen ja auch nicht mit Dorfklatsch obwohl du selbst mangels Expertise nicht sagen kannst on sich hinter diesen Nicknames wirklich Ex Soldaten verbergen. Genau das passiert auf Twitter.

Wenn du die Ahnung hast wirst du merken, dass in den Medien teilweise der größere Dorfklatsch herrscht, da wird dann ne M16 als schweres Maschinengewehr bezeichnet. Aber hey wenn dir wichtig ist, dass das FAZ, Zeit und Co drüber steht okay.
Das ist im großen und ganzen auch nicht der große Vorwurf gegen diese Medien, die können keine Kompetenzen für jedes Thema vorhalten.
Deswegen gibt es auch diese Podcastkooperationen mit Drosten, Masala und Co


----------



## Optiki (13. Mai 2022)

Twitter als Quelle hat schon seine Vorteile, aber halt auch Nachteile. Irgendwo kann ich die Rüge von @chill_eule auch verstehen, wenn er als Mod versucht, den Thread auf einer normalen Laufbahn zu halten. Der von @Jahtari zitierte Twitteraccount wirkt auf den ersten Blick nicht sonderlich vertrauenswürdig  und eine weitere Ausführung dazu hat @Jahtari auch nicht geliefert.   

Twitter bietet halt den wesentlichen Vorteil, dass wir sehr schnell an Informationen kommen, aber jedoch selber teilweise entscheiden müssen, ob diese Meldungen richtig sind. 

Ich fand eigentlich wir hatten eine ganze gute Mischung, aus Leuten, welche gerne Information aus der Presse posten und Leuten wie mir, welche gerne auch mal auf Osint Kanäle oder einfach Gerüchte Kanäle verlinkt und dazu kurz etwas schreibt. Die Qualität der Presse ist leider auch nicht immer gut, teilweise sind deren Meldungen auch mehrere Tage alt, teilweise haben sie auch einfach keine Ahnung, was sie schreiben oder einige Sachen schaffen es gar nicht erst in die Meldungen.  

Auf Twitter gibt es Kanäle, welche eine sehr hohen Mehrwert bieten, wo teilweise Leute schreiben, die deutlich mehr Ahnung von Materie haben, als 99 Prozent der deutschen Presse, diese per se so abzuwerten finde ich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Soll also heißen, der Dorfklatsch ist geiler als die Tageszeitung?
> 
> Unfassbar


Ich bin von der Betrachtungsweise völlig bei dir, aber das ist doch nun nichts Neues bzgl der sozialen Medien, auf denen natürlich auch neben eben vielen anderen das gesammte Spektrum der seriösen Medien auch unterwegs ist.
Und ohne das irgendwie böse zu meinen, auch wenn die Analogie etwas hinkt (Themen mäßig), hier auf PCGH wird doch in Sachen Kernkompetenz ebenfalls teilweise oder hin und wieder mit Twitter Meldungen auch einzelner Personen gearbeitet, wobei dann immer ein Hinweis auf dessen "Seriösität" in der Vergangenheit gegeben wird.
Aber IT Nachrichten oder spekulative Nachrichten werden so auch von PCGH hin und wieder auf der Hauptseite verarbeitet.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn hier ein @Mahoy oder @hoffgang ankommt und etwas erklärt


Erwarte ich auch da Quellen, die auch fast immer geliefert werden iirc.



Optiki schrieb:


> wo teilweise Leute schreiben, die deutlich mehr Ahnung von Materie haben


Aber die muss man dann auch erstmal kennen und rausfiltern.
Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass auf Twitter/FB und co. nur Schmutz unterwegs ist, aber die wenigen Perlen dort kennt _man_ meistens einfach nicht, im Gegensatz z.B. zu den großen Tageszeitungen oder Nachrichtenportalen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber IT Nachrichten oder spekulative Nachrichten werden so auch von PCGH hin und wieder auf der Hauptseite verarbeitet.


Ja... no comment 

Hier im Forum gelten nun einmal Regeln, damit sich alle user vernünftig austauschen können.
Was passiert, wenn in einem brisantem Thema, wie diesem, irgendwer ganz ohne oder nur mit haarsträubenden Quellen arbeitet, habt ihr doch alle schon mitbekommen, oder?

Wir Mods sind keine Faktenchecker oder investigative Journalisten.
Wenn hier also Quellen auftauchen und diese von euch usern nicht schon direkt bemängelt werden (was dankenswerterweise oft vorkommt) dann ist es für uns deutlich entspannter, wenn da eine FAZ oder die Welt oder so etwas dahinter steckt und nicht _Twitter-Account_ _Nr. 1486529ABC _(mag er noch so kompetent sein), den einfach keiner außer den Eingeweihten kennt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> wenn da eine FAZ oder die Welt oder so etwas dahinter steckt und nicht _Twitter-Account_ _Nr. 1486529ABC _(mag er noch so kompetent sein), den einfach keiner außer den Eingeweihten kennt.


Blöd ist, dass wenn der Autor des Artikels in der FAZ oder welt sich auch auf den einen oder anderen Twitter/Facebook bezieht und das ganze nur ausfüllt, damit es seriöser wirkt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und weiter gehts - bzw. zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chill_eule schrieb:


> Steht das nur auf Twitter oder berichten auch seriöse Medien darüber @Jahtari?






> *+++ 19:18 Ukraine: Russische Truppen werden sich aus Region Charkiw zurückziehen +++*
> Nach Angaben des ukrainischen Generalstabs bereiten die russischen Truppen ihren geordneten Rückzug in der Region nördlich von Charkiw vor. Dort erringt das ukrainische Militär zuletzt deutliche Vorteile und erobert zahlreiche Ortschaften zurück. Der britische Geheimdienst führt die Schwäche der russischen Truppen in dieser Region auf den Fokus Russlands auf den Donbass zurück. Demnach sollen die derzeit rund um Charkiw kämpfenden Soldaten nach Russland zurückkehren, dort umgruppiert und aufgefüllt zu werden. Im Anschluss sollen sie nach britischen Angaben auf der Ostseite des Flusses Siwerskyj Donez eingesetzt werden, um ein weiteres Vorrücken der ukrainischen Truppen in Richtung Isjum zu unterbinden. In der Region östlich des Flusses verlaufen zahlreiche Zugstrecken, über die Russland Militärgerät und Soldaten aus seinem Staatsgebiet schnell in Richtung Donbass transportieren kann.


Quelle:








						+++ 20:05 Scholz: "Wir werden keinen Diktatfrieden akzeptieren" +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich hoffe damit ist dem genüge getan. Die deutschen medien sind halt langsamer wie twitter. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die zeit auch zum prüfen der info`s gebraucht wird bzw. es erst später von offizieller seite kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2022)

Wie weit reicht eigentlich die "Region Charkiw" in diesem Kontext? Wenn ich mal die Tiefe der bisherigen Besatzungszone mit der Breite der Front vergleiche, dann ist das doch im Prinzip die Flanke der Donbass-Einheiten respektive von deren Versorgungslinien. Klingt nach keiner guten Taktik, dieses Gebiet abzutreten und den eigenen ""Vorstoß"" Kreuzfeuer auszusetzen. Eher nach verzweifeltem "wir können uns einfach nicht halten".




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wissen selber nicht so richtig und anscheinend reden sie auch einander vorbei,



Definitiv. Compisucher hatte weiter oben einen Angriff einer Su-25 auf Bodenziele kritisiert. Einerseits, weil diese ohne Rückendeckung unterwegs war und sich kaum Zeit für die vorangehende Zielaufklärung und folgende Trefferauswertung genommen hat und andererseits, weil überhaupt ein Kampfjet gegen Bodenziele eingestzt wurde.

Daraufhin habe ich versucht darauf hinzuweisen, dass es zum einen absolut gang und gäbe ist, Jets einzusetze, wenn keine Artillerie in Reichweite ist und die Zeit für Heranführung fehlt (im Falle Afghanistans übernahmen halt meist F-16 die Rolle, weil reichlich verfügbar und schneller als A-10) zu geben und die Su-25 das Standardmuster der Russen für eben diesen Zweck ist. Und zum anderen darauf hinzuweisen, dass Rückdeckung gegen feindliche Jäger sowie ständiges Ausschauhalten nach diesen in einer Gegend ohne feindliche Jäger, also im hier vorliegenden Fall, ebenso optional ist wie ausführliche Zielaufklärung und Trefferauswertung, wenn eine Bodeneinheit visuellen Kontakt hat und präzise Zielkoordinanten liefert.

Aber es blieb dann auch beim Versuch, diese konkrete Lage vor Ort zu analysieren. Durchgedrungen bin ich den Reaktionen nach nicht, stattdessen gab es einen allgemeinen Vortrag über Tornadopilotentraining und F-16-Fähigkeiten  . Ich glaube aber, die russische Einsatzleitung will keine Tornadotrainings in der Ukraine abhalten, auch wenn es wieder Gemecker gibt, dass es etwas anders macht. Zu F-16-Einsätzen wäre sie ggf. eher bereit, aber wie du ja so schön festhälst: Die Russen haben keine. Und auch kein 1:1 Gegenstück. Die SU-34 kann zwar ähnliche Einsatzprofile fliegen, ist aber viel zu groß, teuer und damit bis auf weiteres zu elten, um an jeder x-beliebigen Stelle Nahunterstützung zu leisten. Erst recht nicht im Doppelpack in einer "wieso Kampfjets"-Situation.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das nur halbwegs wahr ist, steht es echt schlimm bei den Russen. Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die geklaut haben wie die Raben, wohl Befehl von Oben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In modernen Haushaltsgeräten werden diverse unspezialisierte Mikrocontroller verbaut, die von der Leistung absolut ausreichend für Rüstungszwecke sind und auf die komplett fragliche Haltbarkeit gibt die russische Führung im Moment vermutlich keinen Cent. (Bzw. sie würde gerne ein paar Cent dafür geben, nur verkauft ihr halt niemand mehr was.) Aus Sicht eines Kommandeurs, der zehntausende Rekruten verheizt, ist ein Panzer der wegen minderwertiger Zivilbauteile stehen bleibt kann immer noch besser als ein Panzer, der wegen fehlender Militärbauteile gar nicht erst losfährt. 

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass derartige Geräte in ukrainischen Haushalten schon eine hohe Verbreitung haben und auch die geklauten Trecker werden vermutlich die neuesten John "ohne Cloud mach ich nicht mal die Tür auf" Deeres gewesen sein.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade vor wie beim panzer der turm bzw. das flugzeug um die längsachse 300 upm macht...



Immerhin wissen wir jetzt, warum der Amata nur noch via Kamera zielen kann: Kein Soldat im Turm? Keine Kotze im Turm!




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber bestehen nicht quasi alle elektronischen Geräte,  zu einem großen Teil aus 08/15-Bauteilen aus industrieller Massenproduktion?



Wie weiter oben angedeutet: Zwar kommen in neuerer Militärtechnik nur noch selten Spezialdesigns zum Einsatz, sehr wohl aber Spezialausführungen mit erhöhter Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit. Zudem ist es allgemein ein ziemlicher Aufwand, bereits verlötete Chips aus- und woanders funktionierend einzubauen. Erst recht aus zusammengesuchten und damit uneinheitlichen Geräten, die erst einmal jedes einzelne zerlegt und nach brauchbaren Chips durchsucht werden müssen.

Das macht man nur bei großem Mangel, selbst wenn einen die geklaute Waschmaschine nichts kostet.




juko888 schrieb:


> Nato: Erdogan wendet sich gegen Beitritt von Schweden und Finnland - WELT
> 
> 
> Finnlands Entschluss steht, Schweden muss sich noch entscheiden: Die mögliche Aufnahme der beiden Länder in die Nato sorgt bei den Mitgliedstaaten für positive Reaktionen – nicht so aber in der Türkei.
> ...



Ein Tausch Türkei gegen F+S wäre eine Win-Win-Situation für alle Beteiligten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Betrachtungsweise völlig bei dir, aber das ist doch nun nichts Neues bzgl der sozialen Medien, auf denen natürlich auch neben eben vielen anderen das gesammte Spektrum der seriösen Medien auch unterwegs ist.
> Und ohne das irgendwie böse zu meinen, auch wenn die Analogie etwas hinkt (Themen mäßig), hier auf PCGH wird doch in Sachen Kernkompetenz ebenfalls teilweise oder hin und wieder mit Twitter Meldungen auch einzelner Personen gearbeitet, wobei dann immer ein Hinweis auf dessen "Seriösität" in der Vergangenheit gegeben wird.
> Aber IT Nachrichten oder spekulative Nachrichten werden so auch von PCGH hin und wieder auf der Hauptseite verarbeitet.



Ich vermute (HOFFE) mal, dass die PCGH-Redaktion besser darin ist, den Wahrheitsgehalt von Hardware-Twittern zu prüfen als der durchschnittliche Forumsuser in der Überprüfung von Frontberichten aus der Ukraine. Bei letzteren finde ich ehrlich gesagt schon die Berichterstattung der großen Medien all zu oft all zu spekulativ-nachplappernd. Immerhin sind die Fälle, in denen Redakteure die Stockbilder von Waffenssytemen nicht richtig zuordnen konnten, seltener geworden. Aber bei Kampf(miss)erfolgen kann man nicht einfach mit Logik schlussfolgern "jo, klingt plausibel, dass die neue GPU so aussehen wird" und den meisten hiesigen Medien sowie allen hiesigen Forumsteilnehmern fehlt auch die Möglichkeit, mal bei jemandem anzurufen, der mehr wissen könnte, dies aber öffentlich wegen NDA nicht sagt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass derartige Geräte in ukrainischen Haushalten schon eine hohe Verbreitung haben *und auch die geklauten Trecker werden vermutlich die neuesten John "ohne Cloud mach ich nicht mal die Tür auf" Deeres gewesen sein.*











						Russische Truppen klauen Traktoren und Mähdrescher – Ukraine schaltet sie per Fernsteuerung ab
					

Das haben sich die russischen Plünderer in der Ukraine sicher anders vorgestellt: Die gestohlenen Traktoren und Mähdrescher im Wert von etwa 5 Millionen US-Dollar wurden mit einer elektronischen Diebstahlsicherung blockiert. Nun stehen die Maschinen nutzlos auf einem Bauernhof in Tschetschenien.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Russische Truppen klauen Traktoren und Mähdrescher – Ukraine schaltet sie per Fernsteuerung ab
> 
> 
> Das haben sich die russischen Plünderer in der Ukraine sicher anders vorgestellt: Die gestohlenen Traktoren und Mähdrescher im Wert von etwa 5 Millionen US-Dollar wurden mit einer elektronischen Diebstahlsicherung blockiert. Nun stehen die Maschinen nutzlos auf einem Bauernhof in Tschetschenien.
> ...


Das ist sehr bedenklich, dass ein Hersteller das kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist sehr bedenklich, dass ein Hersteller das kann.


Ja, kann er. Wenn ich meine Raten nicht zahle, kann Renault meinen Wagen stilllegen, indem er z.B. die Ladefunktion deaktiviert. Dann kann ich den Wagen nicht mehr aufladen und das wars dann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Russische Truppen klauen Traktoren und Mähdrescher – Ukraine schaltet sie per Fernsteuerung ab
> 
> 
> Das haben sich die russischen Plünderer in der Ukraine sicher anders vorgestellt: Die gestohlenen Traktoren und Mähdrescher im Wert von etwa 5 Millionen US-Dollar wurden mit einer elektronischen Diebstahlsicherung blockiert. Nun stehen die Maschinen nutzlos auf einem Bauernhof in Tschetschenien.
> ...



Menno  .


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kann er. Wenn ich meine Raten nicht zahle, kann Renault meinen Wagen stilllegen, indem er z.B. die Ladefunktion deaktiviert. Dann kann ich den Wagen nicht mehr aufladen und das wars dann.


Und das ist sehr bedenklich, ich will als Käufer die volle Kontrolle über mein Eigentum.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2022)

reichlich ot, aber ok...
solange Du die Karre nicht vollständig bezahlt hast, befindet sie sich in deinem besitz - das wars dann aber auch schon.

Die Russen sind wohl raus aus Kharkiv.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525259474708987904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das ist sehr bedenklich, ich will als Käufer die volle Kontrolle *über mein Eigentum*.


Frag dich mal, wer den Fahrzeugbrief (nicht Schein) eines auf Kredit gekauften Fahrzeuges hat, du als Kreditnehmer jedenfalls nicht, sondern die Bank. Ob jetzt irgendeine Hausbank oder die Banken der Fahrzeughersteller.
Gleiches gilt für Leasingfahrzeuge, aber da ist das auch für "Laien" klarer, weil es eher eine Art Vermietung ist.

Was du hier beklagst, war nur mangels "Technik" früher nicht möglich, also durch Software die Ladefunktion deaktivieren oder man könnte heutzutage wenn man wollte, bestimmt auch die Zündung eines Fahrzeuges per Software deaktivieren.
Das alles natürlich nur, wenn du eben kein vollständiges Eigentum über das Fahrzeug durch einen Kreditkauf erlangt hast und deine Raten nicht mehr bezahlst, denn dann wirst du vertragsbrüchig, und der Eigentümer ergreift nach Mahnungen eben Maßnahmen. Es ist ja nicht so, das wenn du einmal deine Rate nicht bezahlst und du dich mit den "Leuten" auseinandersetzt, das sie gleich solche Maßnahmen ergreifen dürften, dafür gibt es ja gesetzliche Vorgaben, wie z.B. Mahnverfahren.

Ich kann deine Bedenken verstehen, denn man könnte diese technischen Möglichkeiten eben auch Missbrauchen oder wie im Falle bei John Deer bei den Russen, Diebe eine lange Nase drehen. Übrigens ist glaube ich ab 2015-2018 ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, in jedem neu zugelassenen Fahrzeug ein GPS Sender verbaut und ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die heutzutage nur senden oder eben auch empfangen können.
Insoweit ist es in der Zukunft sehr wichtig, jeder Art von "Missbrauch" gleich im Keim zu ersticken, aber dir sollte eines sehr klar sein, mit einem Neufahrzeug in Verbindung mit "deinem" Handy kann man dein Bewegungsprofil ziemlich lückenlos rekonstruieren, wenn man es will und dieser Zustand wird sich in Zukunft eher nicht verbessern, sondern wir werden alle immer "gläserner".

Ich bin mir zum Beispiel ziemlich sicher, das in nicht wirklich ferner Zukunft, Straftaten mit "neueren" Automobilen oder Fahrzeugen ziemlich unmöglich sind, weil durch Technik und Software, das Fahrzeug sofort lahmgelegt werden kann, sei es die Flucht aus einer Polizeikontrolle, Fahrzeuge klauen oder zur Benutzung von Straftaten, z.B. als Fluchtfahrzeug.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

> Ein russischer Soldat muss sich in der Ukraine wegen der Tötung eines unbewaffneten Zivilisten vor Gericht verantworten. Der Prozess markiert den *ersten Kriegsverbrechensprozess* gegen ein Mitglied des russischen Militärs seit Beginn des russischen Angriffskrieges gegen das Land.
> 
> Der 21-jährige Soldat war am Freitag zu einer Voranhörung in Kiew erschienen. Nach ukrainischen Medienberichten wurde die Verhandlung am Freitag von einem Gericht in der Hauptstadt auf Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft auf kommenden Mittwoch verlegt, damit sie öffentlich zugänglich ist. Dem Soldaten wurden demnach ein Pflichtverteidiger und ein Übersetzer gestellt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Erster Kriegsverbrecher-Prozess gegen russischen Soldaten


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Frag dich mal, wer den Fahrzeugbrief (nicht Schein) eines auf Kredit gekauften Fahrzeuges hat, du als Kreditnehmer jedenfalls nicht, sondern die Bank. Ob jetzt irgendeine Hausbank oder die Banken der Fahrzeughersteller.
> Gleiches gilt für Leasingfahrzeuge, aber da ist das auch für "Laien" klarer, weil es eher eine Art Vermietung ist.


Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Eigentum und Besitz durchaus bekannt und darum geht es ja nicht.
Kein Hersteller soll einfach die Parameter zu meinem Nachteil verändern können.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> in jedem neu zugelassenen Fahrzeug ein GPS Sender verbaut und ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die heutzutage nur senden oder eben auch empfangen können.


Was ist ein  GPS Sender?
GPS empfängt man, weil die GPS Satelliten ständig ein Signal senden, das der GPS Empfänger in deinem Auto/Smartphone/was immer empfängt. Der Satellit kann aber nichts empfangen und dein Auto/Smartphone/was immer sendet nichts an irgendwelche Satelliten.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2022)

Deswegen sind es ja auch GSM Sender mit GPS Empfänger. Was wiederum heißt dass der Tscheteschenische Mobilfunkprovider nach wie vor seine Verträge mit wem auch immer John Deere die SIM abgekauft hat einhält.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen sind es ja auch GSM Sender mit GPS Empfänger. Was wiederum heißt dass der Tscheteschenische Mobilfunkprovider nach wie vor seine Verträge mit wem auch immer John Deere die SIM abgekauft hat einhält.


Die Datenübertragung läuft aber über das Mobilfunknetz ab und nicht über GPS Satelliten, denn die können nichts empfangen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Eigentum und Besitz durchaus bekannt und darum geht es ja nicht.
> Kein Hersteller soll einfach die Parameter zu meinem Nachteil verändern können.


Man das ist doch wirklich naiv, jeder der sich mal mit Teslas oder allgemein mit Elektroautos auseinandergesetzt hat weiß, das die Hersteller alles mögliche durch die Software zu und abschalten können.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist ein GPS Sender?
> GPS empfängt man, weil die GPS Satelliten ständig ein Signal senden, das der GPS Empfänger in deinem Auto/Smartphone/was immer empfängt. Der Satellit kann aber nichts empfangen und dein Auto/Smartphone/was immer sendet nichts an irgendwelche Satelliten.


Ja sorry, alle Fahrzeuge haben ein GPS Empfänger in Verbindung mit einem GSM Modem, beides ist verpflichtend.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja sorry, alle Fahrzeuge haben ein GPS Empfänger in Verbindung mit einem GSM Modem, beides ist verpflichtend.


Genau. Ist bei meinem Auto auch so.
Renault hatte auch mal von einem Gericht was auf den Deckel bekommen, dass sie das machen können, aber geändert hat sich nichts. Da hingt der Gesetzgeber hinterher.

Ach ja, und letztens musste ich kurz warten, ehe ich losfahren konnte, weil das System gerade im update Modus war.,


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:



> 09:28 Uhr
> Russland: Kein Grund für NATO-Beitritt Schweden und Finnlands
> 
> Russland hält einem Agenturbericht zufolge einen NATO-Beitritt Schwedens und Finnlands für ungerechtfertigt. Dafür gebe es keinen echten Grund, sagt Vize-Außenminister Alexander Gruschko der Nachrichtenagentur RIA zufolge. Die Regierung in Moskau habe mit Blick auf die beiden skandinavischen Länder keine feindseligen Absichten. Sie werde aber Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen, sollte die NATO Atomstreitkräfte näher an die russische Grenze verlegen.


Mich wundert etwas das Russland nicht mehr so am drohen ist. Schon die Hosen voll?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2022)

Die werden wohl mittlerweile auch mal mitgeschnitten haben, dass das SO nicht läuft. Von der Dreckschleuder Lawrov hat man ja auch schon "länger" nichts mehr gehört. ^^


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert etwas das Russland nicht mehr so am drohen ist. Schon die Hosen voll?


Die bekannte Einlullungstaktik, um Zeit zu gewinnen ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert etwas das Russland nicht mehr so am drohen ist. Schon die Hosen voll?


Putin hat die Hosen vor der NATO seit Ewigkeiten voll - das kann er aber ja kaum zugeben. Wenn er wirklich das glaubt was er von sich gibt betrachtet er die NATO ja als feindliches Bündnis das immer mehr Ländereien "einnimmt" und am Ende Russland vernichten will oder irgendsoähnlich. Und da die NATO Russland militärisch weit überlegen ist (obwohl das keine echte Rolle spielt bei Atommächten da eh alle verlieren) hat er wohl tierisch Angst.

Was muss der sich ärgern weil genau wegen seinem Bums da in der Ukraine die NATO jetzt womöglich noch weitere Mitgliedsstaaten erhält und die EU geeinter wird - ohne den Krieg wäre das wohl nie passiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2022)

Ich denke die russen werden eher gemerkt haben das es nichts bringt mit atomwaffen zu drohen, wenn der potenzielle gegner auch welche hat und auf die drohungen nicht so richtig reagiert.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man das ist doch wirklich naiv, jeder der sich mal mit Teslas oder allgemein mit Elektroautos auseinandergesetzt hat weiß, das die Hersteller alles mögliche durch die Software zu und abschalten können.


Das ist halt nicht gut, so wie es ist.
Aber schon lange, prinzipiell will ich bei meinem Smartphone auch Apps außerhalb des App Stores installieren können.


RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert etwas das Russland nicht mehr so am drohen ist. Schon die Hosen voll?


Natürlich, Finnland und Schweden könnten aus einer anderen Sicht  jetzt der NATO beitreten weil Russland jetzt so schwach ist und nicht weil sie sich jetzt bedroht fühlen.


----------



## Optiki (14. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich, Finnland und Schweden könnten aus einer anderen Sicht  jetzt der NATO beitreten weil Russland jetzt so schwach ist und nicht weil sie sich jetzt bedroht fühlen.


Die Antwort passt doch gerade nicht so ganz zu seiner Aussage (oder?), eigentlich drohen sie  fast jede Woche bzw. jeden Tag Finnland und stellen wohl jetzt auch die Gas Lieferung ein und die Lieferung von Strom. Es ist schon eher verwunderlich, dass sie keine Drohung bei dieser Pressemeldung mit raus gegen haben.

Bei den Russen weiß ich nicht ob sie einfach die Hosen voll haben oder ob sie einfach alles als Bedrohung für ihr tolles Russland sehen, also mehr in Richtung Hass.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Russland könnte Finnland schon am Freitag das Gas abdrehen
					

Moskau reagiert offenbar sofort auf den finnischen Wunsch nach einem raschen Nato-Beitritt. Politiker wurden laut einem Zeitungs-Bericht informiert




					kurier.at


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Antwort passt doch gerade nicht so ganz zu seiner Aussage (oder?), eigentlich drohen sie  fast jede Woche bzw. jeden Tag Finnland und stellen wohl jetzt auch die Gas Lieferung ein und die Lieferung von Strom. Es ist schon eher verwunderlich, dass sie keine Drohung bei dieser Pressemeldung mit raus gegen haben.


Genau das meinte ich damit. 

Aus deinem Artikel:



> Die Regierung in Helsinki hat sich zu einem baldigen Eintritt in die NATO bekannt, was in Russland auf Argwohn stößt. Zwar stammt der größte Teil des in Finnland verbrauchten Erdgases aus dem Nachbarland. Allerdings trägt Gas nur fünf Prozent zum finnischen Energiemix bei.


Also würde das den Finnen nicht groß wehtun. Sonst würden sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schnell in die Nato wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke die russen werden eher gemerkt haben das es nichts bringt mit atomwaffen zu drohen, wenn der potenzielle gegner auch welche hat und auf die drohungen nicht so richtig reagiert.


Ganz so abschreiben würde ich diesen Psychopathen nicht,
wie verhält sich ein verletztes Tier?


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist sehr bedenklich, dass ein Hersteller das kann.


Dabei wurden solche Sperren in der Vergangenheit schon oft umgangen und gerade in Bezug des Right to Repair stehen diese Praktikten und Modelle auch mächtig in der Kritik. Und ich meine dass es selbst Seitens der US Regierung bzgl. solcher Modelle und Praktiken schon unterschwellige Kritik dahingehend gegeben hat, dass sie eine mögliche Gefahr für die Nationale Sicherheit sind. 


			https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/mar/26/why-american-farmers-hacking-own-tractors
		









						Why American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors With Ukrainian Firmware
					

A dive into the thriving black market of John Deere tractor hacking.




					www.vice.com
				











						Hacker Says He Found a ‘Tractorload of Vulnerabilities’ at John Deere
					

A group of security researchers released their findings after spending months researching weaknesses in the operating systems of two major agriculture companies.




					www.vice.com
				



Abgesehen davon: Noch bedenklicher ist das im Hinblick darauf, wenn die Systeme mal gehackt oder kompromitiert werden und dann mal kurzerhand weltweit alles stillsteht. Der Landmaschinenhersteller AGCO (u.a. Fendt) wurde ja gerade erst Opfer von Ransomware.
Aber das betrifft ja nicht nur Landmaschinen. Man schaue sich im Bereich Software um. Paradebeispiel und im negativen Sinne Vorreiter ist hier mit Adobe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Mai 2022)

Türkei knüpft NATO-Aufnahme an Bedingung
					

Einer Aufnahme Finnlands und Schwedens in die NATO möchte die Türkei nach eigenen Aussagen nicht im Weg stehen. Jedoch nur unter einer Voraussetzung: Vor einem Beitritt will sie Gespräche über den Umgang der Länder mit der kurdischen Arbeiterpartei PKK führen. Ein Treffen dazu soll es schon am...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Türkei knüpft NATO-Aufnahme an Bedingung
> 
> 
> Einer Aufnahme Finnlands und Schwedens in die NATO möchte die Türkei nach eigenen Aussagen nicht im Weg stehen. Jedoch nur unter einer Voraussetzung: Vor einem Beitritt will sie Gespräche über den Umgang der Länder mit der kurdischen Arbeiterpartei PKK führen. Ein Treffen dazu soll es schon am...
> ...


Du merkst doch schon das sie zurückrudern, ich nehme an das es mindestens schon heftige Telefonate aus Washington gab, wenn nicht gar schon Jemand von Dulles Airport gestern Rchtung Türkei geflogen ist.
Die Sperrung des Bosporus für Russische Schiffe ging ja auch recht plötzlich.
Man wird noch ein bischen "verhandeln" die USA inklusive der anderen Nato Staaten werden Türkei recht ungeschminkt ihre Vorstellungen sagen, mit allen Konsequenzen.
Wie hoch war gleich die Inflationsrate in der Türkei 30 oder 40%, Erdogan hat sehr sehr wenig Spielräume es sich in seiner momentanen wirtschaftlichen Situation, mit dem Westen zu verbauen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Sperrung des Bosporus für Russische Schiffe ging ja auch recht plötzlich.



Naja, der Vertrag von Montreux ist recht eindeutig...


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, der Vertrag von Montreux ist recht eindeutig...


Schon, aber es hat nach meiner Erinnerung schon so 3-5 Tage gedauert, ich glaube gesperrt haben sie am 28.02 oder 01.03 2022


----------



## hoffgang (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon, aber es hat nach meiner Erinnerung schon so 3-5 Tage gedauert, ich glaube gesperrt haben sie am 28.02 oder 01.03 2022


Jap, aber das hatte keine Auswirkungen auf das Geschehen. Zumal die Türken auch erstmal mobilisieren müssen um die Sperrung im Zweifel auch durchzusetzen. Den Zeitversatz seh ich jetzt nicht wirklich kritisch.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2022)

> 16:27 Uhr
> Ukraine: Gegenangriffe nahe Isjum gestartet
> 
> Die Ukraine führt nach eigenen Angaben Gegenangriffe gegen russische Streitkräfte. Es gehe um ein Gebiet nahe der von Russland gehaltenen Stadt Isjum, sagt der Regionalgouverneur von Charkiw, Oleg Sinegobow. "Unsere Streitkräfte sind dort zur Gegenoffensive übergegangen. Der Feind zieht sich an einigen Fronten zurück." Das Gebiet sei eine Schlüsselachse des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man das ist doch wirklich naiv, jeder der sich mal mit Teslas oder allgemein mit Elektroautos auseinandergesetzt hat weiß, das die Hersteller alles mögliche durch die Software zu und abschalten können.
> 
> 
> Ja sorry, alle Fahrzeuge haben ein GPS Empfänger in Verbindung mit einem GSM Modem, beides ist verpflichtend.



Darüber sind aber zunächst keine Abschaltungen möglich. Ecall wird erst im Falle eines Unfalls aktiv, solange keine anderen Herstellerdatenverbindungen o.ä. laufen (einige Hersteller bieten deren Deaktivierung an), ist die SIM also nicht von außen zu erreichen. Afaik ist es auch erlaubt, das System ganz stillzulegen - die Pflicht bezieht sich auf Typgenehmigungen.

P.S.: Es ist kein GPS-, sondern ein Galileo-Empfänger vorgesehen  .




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Putin hat die Hosen vor der NATO seit Ewigkeiten voll - das kann er aber ja kaum zugeben.



Eigentlich brüllt er das doch regelmäßig ziemlich laut raus, was für NATO-Attacken er so fürchtet.

Deswegen habe ich schon zu Jahresbeginn gesagt: Soll die NATO ihm mal einen Grund dafür liefern und auch eine 100000-Mann-Übung in der Nähe ihrer Außengrenzen abhalten, bis er aufhört, an die Ukraine zu denken.



> Was muss der sich ärgern weil genau wegen seinem Bums da in der Ukraine die NATO jetzt womöglich noch weitere Mitgliedsstaaten erhält und die EU geeinter wird - ohne den Krieg wäre das wohl nie passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Frage ist, ob er das kapiert. Es sind schließlich schon 10 andere Staaten in die NATO eingetreten, weil sie schlechte Erfahrungen mit russischer Fremdherrschaft gemacht hatten und Putin als vertrauensunwürdig erachtet haben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Noch bedenklicher ist das im Hinblick darauf, wenn die Systeme mal gehackt oder kompromitiert werden und dann mal kurzerhand weltweit alles stillsteht. Der Landmaschinenhersteller AGCO (u.a. Fendt) wurde ja gerade erst Opfer von Ransomware.
> Aber das betrifft ja nicht nur Landmaschinen. Man schaue sich im Bereich Software um. Paradebeispiel und im negativen Sinne Vorreiter ist hier mit Adobe.



Wenn Adobes Cloud mal für einen Monat wegen Hackern ausfällt, verhungert aber niemand. Wenn in den USA und Europa eine halbe Ernte Unwettern zum Opfer fällt...


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2022)

> Die russischen Truppen greifen im Osten des Landes nach ukrainischen Militärangaben auf breiter Front an. Unter anderem bei Donezk sei die russische Armee besonders aktiv, schrieb der ukrainische Generalstab am Samstag bei Facebook. Im Gebiet Siewerodonezk formierten sich die russischen Truppen um. Das russische Militär versuche, Einheiten der Ukraine im Donbass einzukesseln, sagte ein Berater des ukrainischen Innenministeriums im Fernsehen. In Mariupol werde weiterhin das Stahlwerk Azovstal bombardiert und beschossen, in dem die letzten ukrainischen Verteidiger der Stadt eingeschlossen sind.


Quelle: Russland greift im Osten auf breiter Front an

Ich hoffe das sich die ukrainischen Truppen aus dieser Zange befreien können.


----------



## Optiki (15. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sich die ukrainischen Truppen aus dieser Zange befreien können.


Die größte Zange hatten sie ja eigentlich erstmal abgewehrt, in dem sie im Norden und Süden gekontert haben. 

Jetzt müssen sie halt schauen, wie sie die Situation im Norden nutzen können, das Problem könnten dort mehrere Flüsse sein, welche zu überqueren sind, daran sind ja die Russen schon mit über 80 Fahrzeugen gescheitert. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525637472918568960

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Umkreis von Lyman, Rubizhene konnten die Ukrainer wohl eine ganze Weile gegenhalten, mussten sich aber jetzt zurückziehen. 

Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dort Endet es wie letzten Monat um Izyum, wo ukrainischen Einheiten ewig gegengehalten haben, bis ihnen die Munition ausgegangen ist, es dann keine Anweisung mehr gab und sie anschließend mit der Hilfe von Artillerie überrannt wurden. Ähnlich Hinweise gibt es jetzt schon wieder, dass ihnen die Munition ausgeht und die Führung sich dazu nicht meldet bzw. wenn man die russischen Kanälen paar Sekunden anschaut, kommen einem gleich die passenden Bilder aus den Regionen entgegen. 

Den von den USA geliefert M777A2  Howitzern fehlt wohl auch ein Teil des digitalen Zielsystem und so wie ich es Laie verstehe, können damit einige hochwertige gespendete Munitionsarten nicht genutzt werden. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525527249042161665

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Jahtari , so viel zum Thema Schiff und verschiedene Quellen, am Ende war alles falsch, auch wenn dieses Mal sogar mehr relevante Leute es verkündet haben 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525447384989372416

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Mai 2022)

hab ich irgendwas zu dem forschungsversorgungs/whateverschiff gepostet? dächte nicht. ^^


----------



## Optiki (15. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwas zu dem forschungsschiff gepostet? dächte nicht. ^^


Hatte ich nicht letztens mit dir Diskussion über das Schiff, welches angeblich getroffen wurde, wo ich noch gesagt habe, es gab keine offizielle Meldung? Dieses Mal gab es welche über dieses Schiff, ich hab es hier geteilt und es hat sich als unwahr heraus gestellt. Wir hatten ja auch das Thema mit offiziellen Nachrichtenquellen, selbst die deutsche Presse hatte es so weitergegen diese Mal.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Mai 2022)

da gings um die "zweite Moskva". keine ahnung mehr, wie der pott genau hieß - irgendwas mit General BlablaBlubb. bei dem pott hier hab ich mich bewusst zurückgehalten. aber ist ja gut, wenn Du/man dich/sich selbst korrigier(s)t. 
Kann sein, dass der Russe jetzt auch Phosphorbomben auf Azovstal schmeißen lässt.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525735023378317313

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



offiziell bestätigter account, btw. nicht dass gleich wieder "jemand" ankommt...


----------



## hoffgang (15. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> offiziell bestätigter account, btw. nicht dass gleich wieder "jemand" ankommt...


Dann komm ich mal an 

Das sagt leider auch garnix. Es gab & gibt genügend Beispiele in denen absichtlich & unabsichtlich Fehlinformationen verbreitet wurden, von beiden Seiten. Siehe die Schlangeninselgeschichte mit den angeblich getöteten Soldaten die zuvor die Moskwa beleidigt hatten, oder die Ghost of Kyiv Nummer, oder die vermeintliche Versenkung von Schiffen im Schwarzen Meer (da gabs mehrere Meldungen über angebliche Versenkungen).

Ganz oft gehts bei solche Meldungen nicht um Fakten, sondern um Emotionen. GoK, Schlangeninsel z.b. beides recht schnell Mythen, Heldenepen an denen man sich aufrichtet, die sich einfach verbreiten lassen (Insta z.b. war voll davon). Die Ukraine macht einen wahnsinnig guten Job in Sachen Social Media & Kommunikation, das bedeutet nicht, dass hier zu 100% Fakten transportiert werden. Das Video spricht in diesem Fall für sich (wie gesagt, die Ukrainer haben verstanden wie Kommunikation in 2022 funktioniert).

Sucht euch gute Multiplikatoren, also Accounts die gute Sachen retweeten und selbst seriös sind. So findet man in dieser gigantischen Waschmaschine Accs auf die man von alleine nicht gekommen wäre.
Oh und nutzt TweetDeck (Tweetdeck.twitter.com) - das hilft zwar nicht beim verifizieren, aber sehr wohl dabei dutzende Accounts im Auge zu behalten und so Gerüchte zu erkennen.


----------



## Optiki (15. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann komm ich mal an


Er hat das wohl eher mit Absicht so gesagt, weil wir letztens eine Rüge bekommen haben, bezüglich der Verbreitung von Twittermeldungen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das sagt leider auch garnix. Es gab & gibt genügend Beispiele in denen absichtlich & unabsichtlich Fehlinformationen verbreitet wurden, von beiden Seiten.


Das Stimmt, teilweise kommen ja auch nur Meldungen von der Front beispielsweise über Telegramm und werden dann von Leuten einfach weitergeben, die in der Großstadt hinterm Macbook sitzen und gar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, es vertun sich auch die vermeintliche Freizeitexperten auf Twitter manchmal.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Siehe die Schlangeninselgeschichte mit den angeblich getöteten Soldaten die zuvor die Moskwa beleidigt hatten,


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, die Geschichte ist schwer zu bewerten, wenn sie wirklich erst später erfahren haben, dass diese Soldaten nicht getötet, sondern nur gefangen genommen wurden, jedenfalls haben sie es richtig gestellt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> oder die Ghost of Kyiv Nummer,


Selbst den meisten Leien war direkt klar, dass diese Story nicht echt ist und wurde auch zeitnahe bekannt, dass diese Story von einem Youtubekanal stammte. Danach wurde es irgendwie nochmal sinnlos aufgerollt, als die Todesmeldung eine Piloten veröffentlich wurde , wo dann einige Nachrichtensender darüber berichtet haben und dann wurde es  offiziell richtig gestellt. Für die Moral in den ersten Tage war es definitiv gut, etwas zu haben, was aussagt, wir haben auch gegen die Großmacht Russland eine Chance.



hoffgang schrieb:


> oder die vermeintliche Versenkung von Schiffen im Schwarzen Meer (da gabs mehrere Meldungen über angebliche Versenkungen).


Öfters gingen diese Meldungen vom öffentlichen Telegramm Kanal von Odessa aus und wurden nicht von den normalen Kanälen der ukrainischen Seite geteilt. Diese Mal war es mal wieder die damals bei der Moskva und ich hatte schon ein paar Tage abgewartet, deswegen dachte ich, eventuell stimmt es dieses Mal,  ich hatte trotzdem hinzufügt, laut der Aussage von unter anderem Arestovych.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz oft gehts bei solche Meldungen nicht um Fakten, sondern um Emotionen. GoK, Schlangeninsel z.b. beides recht schnell Mythen, Heldenepen an denen man sich aufrichtet, die sich einfach verbreiten lassen (Insta z.b. war voll davon). Die Ukraine macht einen wahnsinnig guten Job in Sachen Social Media & Kommunikation, das bedeutet nicht, dass hier zu 100% Fakten transportiert werden. Das Video spricht in diesem Fall für sich (wie gesagt, die Ukrainer haben verstanden wie Kommunikation in 2022 funktioniert).


Unsere Gesellschaft entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und eigentlich sind ja Informationskriege nichts neues. Aus persönlicher Sicht, gönne ich denen auch ihre Heldengeschichten und ihre Erfolge, von mir aus können sie diese auch ordentlich verbreiten und ihre Moral stärken, sicherlich wird es dann auch Leute gegen, welche dann mit der Zeit immer mehr genervt sind.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Sucht euch gute Multiplikatoren, also Accounts die gute Sachen retweeten und selbst seriös sind. So findet man in dieser gigantischen Waschmaschine Accs auf die man von alleine nicht gekommen wäre.
> Oh und nutzt TweetDeck (Tweetdeck.twitter.com) - das hilft zwar nicht beim verifizieren, aber sehr wohl dabei dutzende Accounts im Auge zu behalten und so Gerüchte zu erkennen.


Ich habe für mich eine etwas andere Mischung gefunden, ich folge absichtlich auch Kanälen, welche relativ schnell Zeug spammen, gerade auch aus den Telegramm Kanälen der ukrainischen Armee. So ist man immer etwas näher am aktuellen Geschehen und mit der Hilfe von anderen Kanälen, lerne ich dann ein paar Tage später dazu und erkenne, ob meine Einschätzung zur ersten Meldung richtig war.

Ich glaube ein Beispiel für einen solchen Multiplikator ist der User Rob Lee, über ihn habe ich mehrere Accounts gefunden und bin dann Rob Lee entfolgt, weil ich nicht mehr den ganzen Tag russische Spetsnaz sehen wollte, welche in der Gegend rumstehen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Mai 2022)

(Mein) Fazit nach fast drei Monaten Krieg:

_*Die russische Armee ist ein Papier-Bär und in der Form *(bis auf die Atom-Waffen)* keine Bedrohung für die NATO
und wird den Krieg in der Ukraine nicht gewinnen. *Oder zumindest keines Ihrer ursprünglichen Ziele erreichen._

Gründe:

Es wurden *falsche Schlüsse aus den den letzten großen Konflikten* (Tschetschenien, Georgien) gezogen


*Darauf basierten aber auch die letzten Militär-Reformen und Rüstungsprojekte*


*Ineffizienter russischer militärisch-industrieller Komplex*, der zwar auf dem Papier durchaus brauchbares Gerät herstellen könnte, aber durch Mangel an Bauteilen und Ressourcen nicht in der Lage ist,
große Stückzahlen zu produzieren;
Z.B. aktueller, massiver Mangel an Präzisionswaffen (für die ru Luftwaffe)


*Unbrauchbare T-90 / T-72 Panzer auf veraltetem Rüststand*
Die aktuelle Exportversion des T-90 ist besser als die "explosiven" Varianten der ru Armee 
T-14 nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar, detto "Terminator" 1 / 2
Die (frühe) ERA Zusatzpanzerung ist westlicher Anti-Panzer Munition wohl schon seit den
späten 80ern unterlegen
Die Softkill-Systeme sind veraltet und nutzlos gegen moderne Panzerabwehrwaffen, welche auf die Oberseite des Turms abzielen

_Diese Panzer wurden ursprünglich für eine Durchbruchsschlacht (z.B. in Fulda) gegen die NATO  im Kalten Krieg gebaut und die sowjetische Militärdoktrin betrachtete Panzer und Besatzungen als Verbrauchsmaterial, 
nach dem Konzept "Masse statt Klasse".
Russland hat sich erst mit dem T-14 Armata wirklich von diesem Konzept verabschiedet,
aber von dem gibts bisher wohl nur um die 100 Stück._


*Teilweise völlig veraltete Ausstattung und Ersatzteile*
Z.B. rissige LKW-Reifen, die noch in der SU (!) produziert wurden


*"Taktische Bataillonsgruppen"* *haben nicht genug Infanterie für den verbundenen Kampf zur Verfügung* - d.h. sind die ru Panzer - ohne ausreichende Inf-Unterstützung - für Ukrainer mit modernen, leichten Anti-Panzer Waffen einfach auszuschalten, oder durch Beschädigung unbrauchbar zu machen


*Keine / zu wenig Luftunterstützung* aus Mangel an Präzisionswaffen
und weil (dadurch) die ukrainische Luftabwehr nicht komplett ausgeschaltet werden konnte


*Katastrophale Logistik*
Panzer und Fahrzeuge bleiben ohne Treibstoff schutzlos auf freiem Feld / Landstraßen liegen
und werden entweder zerstört oder aufgegeben
Keine adäquate Versorgung der Soldaten mit Nahrung, Vorräte teilweise verdorben
Man ist massiv auf die Eisenbahn angewiesen - gilt umgekehrt allerdings auch für die ukr. Armee


*Völlig falsche Einschätzung der Lage im Land und der Haltung der Ukrainer ggü. Russland*
Russischer Geheimdienst hat (nach Medienberichten) offenbar versagt und hat auch Teile des Geldes
für sein Informanten-Netzwerk in der Ukraine offenbar lieber in die eigenen privaten Taschen gesteckt


ergo *Korruption beim Geld des* *Verteidigungshaushalts*


*Falsche operative Zielsetzungen* für die erste Offensive, *falsche Einschätzung des Geländes*,
*mangelndes "Zusammenspiel der Kräfte"*


*Kommunikation teilweise NICHT verschlüsselt, oder über Mobiltelefone*
was bereits einigen Generälen und Gefechtsständen zum Verhängnis wurde...


*Schlecht ausgebildete und demoralisierte Wehrpflichtige* stellen scheinbar die Mehrheit des Personals


*Keine NCOs* in der ru Armee, scheinbar *kaum persönlicher Entscheidungs- und Handlungsspielraum für Truppenführer* niederen Ranges an der Front (letzteres war in der Wehrmacht schon in den 30ern usus)


*Kein / Kaum Nachschub an modernen Systemen aus Russland - wegen der Sanktionen*
denn es fehlen westliche Bauteile und Komponenten,
weshalb man in Russland offenbar (laut Medienberichten)
inzwischen Chips aus Kühlschränken reißt, um den
Nachschub an russischen Panzern für die Front überhaupt lauffähig zu bekommen...


*Hohe Moral der ukrainischen Verteidiger*
die sich seit Jahren auf diesen Kampf vorbereitet haben und ihr Gelände / ihre
vorbereiteten Stellungen voll ausnutzen


*Entsprechender Nachschub aus dem Westen*


*Aufklärungsdaten der NATO / USA für die ukrainischen Streitkräfte*


*Logistik, Luftabwehr und Kommunikation der Ukraine weiterhin funktionsfähig*


*Drohnen*
Ja, die gibt es auf beiden Seiten,
aber nicht der hohen Stückzahl um wirklich Kriegsentscheidend zu sein


*Propaganda, Medien und Berichterstattung*
Ein klarer Sieg für die Ukraine.

_Wobei ich persönlich den "Krieg auf Social-Media samt Liveticker"
 und Kommentarfunktion für jeden Depp, als zivilisatorischen Rückschritt betrachte,
 aber bitte. Unsere Medien freuen sich sicher über die Klicks..._

*Conclusio: *
Diesen Krieg kann und wird Russland nicht gewinnen.
Je eher man das einsieht und beginnt die Verhandlungen ernsthaft zu führen,
desto eher endet dieser ganze Schwachsinn und desto weniger Menschen müssen noch
für irgendwelche Großmachts-Fantasien krepieren.

Apropos "krepieren":
Gestern oder Vorgestern hat sich ein ganzes russisches Bataillon geweigert seine Befehle auszuführen
und anzugreifen, weil die Zeuge wurden, wie ihr Schwesterverband bei einer versuchten Flussüberquerung
komplett aufgerieben wurde...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJ7WZG5zhok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ps.:
_"Aber in Syrien..."_
Ja. In Syrien hat das alles besser funktioniert, aber da hatte man kaum eigene Bodentruppen,
eine völlig andere Art der Kriegsführung und das kleine russische Kontingent ließ sich auch viel einfacher
und besser versorgen, als 200.000 Mann + Ausrüstung.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Mai 2022)

Das "Tolle" an diesem Topic ist, dass man mal ein Wochenende weg sein kann und trotzdem durch so viele aggregierte Informationen auf dem Laufenden bleibt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

> *Bilder zeigen ESC-Aufschrift: Russland wirft Phosphorbomben auf Asow-Stahlwerk
> 
> 09.54 Uhr: *Russland hat das Asow-Stahlwerk in der Hafenstadt Mariupol nach ukrainischen Angaben mit Phosphorbomben beschossen. „Die Hölle ist auf die Erde gekommen. Zu Azovstal“, schrieb der Mariupoler Stadtratsabgeordnete Petro Andrjuschtschenko am Sonntag im Nachrichtenkanal Telegram. Solche Brandbomben entzünden sich durch Kontakt mit Sauerstoff und richten verheerende Schäden an. Ihr Einsatz ist verboten. Andrjuschtschenko veröffentlichte dazu ein Video mit Luftaufnahmen, auf denen ein Feuerregen zu sehen ist, der auf das Stahlwerk niedergeht. Auf den zunächst nicht überprüfbaren Aufnahmen unklarer Herkunft war zudem Artilleriebeschuss der Industriezone zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Bilder zeigen ESC-Aufschrift: Russland wirft Phosphorbomben auf Asow-Stahlwerk

Ganz schön krank wenn das wirklich so stimmt.


----------



## BjornE (16. Mai 2022)

__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/ukraine/comments/upz8eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stimmt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

> 07:56 Uhr
> Ukrainisches Bataillon erreicht russische Grenze​In der Gegend um die Stadt Charkiw hat ein ukrainisches Bataillon die russische Grenze erreicht. Die Soldaten feierten ihren Erfolg mit einem Video, in dem sie sich an Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj wandten.
> 
> Die Einheit sei bis zur Grenze der Russischen Föderation vorgedrungen, sagte einer von ihnen in der Aufnahme, die das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium bei Facebook veröffentlichte. "Herr Präsident, wir haben sie erreicht. Wir sind da."
> ...





> 10:33 Uhr
> Moskau: Geplante NATO-Beitritte sind ein "schwerer Fehler"​Russlands Vize-Außenminister Sergej Rjabkow hat eine Aufnahme Finnlands und Schwedens in die NATO als "schwerwiegenden Fehler mit weitreichenden Folgen" bezeichnet. Die militärischen Spannungen würden dadurch zunehmen, warnte Rjabkow der Agentur Interfax zufolge. Ein solcher Schritt würde die weltweite Lage radikal ändern. An die Adresse der beiden skandinavischen Länder fügte er hinzu: "Sie sollten keinerlei Illusionen haben, dass wir uns damit einfach abfinden." Er ergänzte: "Für uns ist klar, dass die Sicherheit Schwedens und Finnlands durch diese Entscheidung nicht gestärkt wird."
> 
> Zuvor hatte bereits Präsident Wladimir Putin in einem Telefonat mit Finnlands Staatschef Sauli Niinistö von einem Fehler Helsinkis gesprochen. Von seinem Land gehe keine Bedrohung aus.


Es gehe von Russland keine Bedrohung aus aber im selben Atemzug am drohen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich, Finnland und Schweden könnten aus einer anderen Sicht  jetzt der NATO beitreten weil Russland jetzt so schwach ist und nicht weil sie sich jetzt bedroht fühlen.



Jeder souveräne Staat kann und darf sich jedem Bündnis anschließen, dem er angehören will, so einfach ist die ganze Geschichte. Und da hat weder Russland noch sonst jemand was zu melden... Russland und Putin hat eine große Klappe, aber dahinter ist einfach halt nichts, es war schon immer so, es ist so und es wird wohl auch so bleiben. Russland ist nicht mehr als eine Tankstelle mit Atombomben (vorausgesetzt, sie funktionieren noch! was ich angesichts der Ereignisse immer weniger glaube, warum sollten sie sich in einem besseren Zustand befinden als der Rest des Militärs?)

Ihre "modernsten Waffen" sind einfach nur Schrott und sind ncihts weiter als Papiertiger. Und wenn man sieht, wie die Hubschrauber ihre Raketen abfeuern, dann ist auch klar, warum sie nichts treffen und so einfach runtergeholt werden... Passt alles, mehr Schein als Sein.

Sie dürfen sich, gerade bei Waffenexporten, sehr warm anziehen, weil kein Schwein diesen Schrott haben will. Das, was gerade abgeht, ist eine absolute Antiwerbung für ihre tollen Waffensysteme.

Ich erinnere mich oft an die Rede von Gorbatschow an seinem letzten Tag als er "abgedankt": "dieses Land kann man nicht reformieren"... es ist absolut treffend formuliert...


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sie dürfen sich, gerade bei Waffenexporten, sehr warm anziehen, weil kein Schwein diesen Schrott haben will. Das, was gerade abgeht, ist eine absolute Antiwerbung für ihre tollen Waffensysteme.


Ich glaube ja, dass da eine Mixtur an schlecht ausgebildetem Personal und primärer Einsatz von Waffen, die eigentlich für den Kalten Krieg entwickelt worden sind, die Ursache für den offensichtlichen Misserfolg sind.
Ich kann da kaum Panzer usw. bewerten.

Aber, ein langsames SU-25 Erdkampfflugzeug in einer Umgebung einzusetzen, die über moderne Fire-and-Forget SAMs Waffen verfügt, an Stelle eines sich im Arsenal befindlichen SU-34, der zumindest auf dem Papier mit diversen hochpräzisen Stand-Off-Geschossen weitgehend außerhalb der Feindeinwirkung operieren kann, ist einfach nur dumm.
Es scheint aber so, dass weder modernere Flugzeugmuster besonders gut funktionieren, noch dass ausreichend moderne (Raketen-) Munition vorhanden ist. Auch vermitteln die bekannten Videos von russischen Luftschlägen nicht den Eindruck, als würden dort überall Fliegerasse in den Kisten sitzen.
Somit bemüht man eben alte "bewährte" Muster, mit denen auch weniger ausgebildetes Personal umgehen kann und verlässt sich eben auf Freifallbomben oder ungelenkte Raketen.

In Summe scheint die russische Armee sehr viel Masse aber sehr wenig Klasse zu haben.

Der Gegenpart Ukraine wiederum hat ganz offensichtlich hochmotivierte Kämpfer und kenn blöder Weise fast alle Schwachstellen der gegnerischen Kampfsysteme.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Gegenpart Ukraine wiederum hat ganz offensichtlich hochmotivierte Kämpfer und kenn blöder Weise fast alle Schwachstellen der gegnerischen Kampfsysteme.


Und kennen scheinbar russische Pläne und Truppenbewegungen.
Aber wenn die so doof sind und unverschlüsselt kommunizieren. Ist das eben Pech.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und kennen scheinbar russische Pläne und Truppenbewegungen.
> Aber wenn die so doof sind und unverschlüsselt kommunizieren. Ist das eben Pech.


Ja, vor allem, wenn sich kein russischer Soldat daran hält, im Einsatz sein blödes Smartphone abzuschalten...^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aus:








						Wie Smartphones in der Ukraine Stellungen verraten
					

Im Internet wird ein Kartenausschnitt diskutiert, der offenbar anhand von Smartphone-Lokalisierung die russischen Truppenkonzentrationen in der Ukraine zeigt. Woher die Daten dafür stammen, ist unbekannt. Sicher ist aber, dass die Mobilfunkortung im Krieg eine wichtige Rolle spielt.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Jeder souveräne Staat kann und darf sich jedem Bündnis anschließen, dem er angehören will, so einfach ist die ganze Geschichte. Und da hat weder Russland noch sonst jemand was zu melden.


Ja kann er und dass du mich zitiert hast zeigt, dass du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja, dass da eine Mixtur an schlecht ausgebildetem Personal und primärer Einsatz von Waffen, die eigentlich für den Kalten Krieg entwickelt worden sind, die Ursache für den offensichtlichen Misserfolg sind.
> Ich kann da kaum Panzer usw. bewerten.


Bei den Panzer ist es so, dass von den aktuellen (ich meine es sind die T-90) der Hersteller (Ural Wagon Sawod, der einzige Panzerhersteller im Jahr 2022) zwischen 200 und 400 Stück pro Jahr herstellen kann, also vor dem 24.02... aktuell ist Ende im Gelände, weil keine high-tech Teile. Bei den Schlachten um Donbas verlieren die Russen aber im _Schnitt 30 Panzer, pro Tag!_ Sprich, alle 10 Tagen wird eine Jahresproduktion "verschrottet"...

Was dann als Ersatz hergenommen wird, sind die alten, gnadenlos veralteten Kisten... Was damit eine Javelin anstellt, wissen wir und das obwohl sie (angeblich) für sehr viel Geld modernisiert wurden (Putin hat anno 2008 eine Kampagne gestartet, die das russische Militär konkurenzfähig machen soll), wo das Geld geblieben ist, kann man sich denken.

Die Russen können keine Serienproduktion, das ist halt auch das Problem. 200 bis 400 Panzer pro Jahr, dengeln sie sie per Hand zusammen oder was?



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber, ein langsames SU-25 Erdkampfflugzeug in einer Umgebung einzusetzen, die über moderne Fire-and-Forget SAMs Waffen verfügt, an Stelle eines sich im Arsenal befindlichen SU-34, der zumindest auf dem Papier mit diversen hochpräzisen Stand-Off-Geschossen weitgehend außerhalb der Feindeinwirkung operieren kann, ist einfach nur dumm.


Der SU-34 (seit 2000 im Dienst) ist ja ein Pendant zum F-15E (der übrigens seit 1974 im Dienst ist), so zumindest auf dem Papier. Wenn er aber prehistorische Munition verschließt, ist es halt gar nichts. Mich würde es mal interessieren, wenn die SU-34 einem F-35 oder noch besser einem F-22 begegnen... na dann mal gute Nacht.

Dann, ein Nato-Pilot muss 200 Flugstunden haben, bevor er im Kampf enigesetzt wird. Bei den Russen sind es nur 100...

Bei den Helis ist genau dasselbe Spiel. Schau Dir Videos an, wo man sieht, wie sie ihre Raketen abfeuern. Tief  und mit Vollkaracho anfliegen, die Nase hoch und Feuer frei, den Rest erledigt Sir Isaac Newton (bzw. balistische parabel Flugbahn). Wie wollen sie da gezielt was treffen???

Und irgendwo mit Bodengruppen einmarschieren, wenn man keine Luftherrschaft hat, ist absoluter Selbstmord. Dewegen bomben die Amis erstmal alles platt und kommen erst dann mit den Bodentruppen und dann auch nur in Begleitung der Gunships, die den Rest erledigen.


compisucher schrieb:


> In Summe scheint die russische Armee sehr viel Masse aber sehr wenig Klasse zu haben.


Ja, das sind Russen. Wie haben sie den WK2 gewonnen? Genau, durch Masse. Wie haben Tschernobyl damals "unter Kontrolle gebracht", genau so, durch die schiere Massen an Menschen (damals wurden sie Liquidatoren bzw. Bioroboter genannt).

Das "Allergeilste" (eigentlich kann man eher weinen), was ich so im Radio gehört habe (schon eine Weile her): "die Russischen Truppen haben in Tschernobyl die Stellung bezogen". What? Was haben sie gemacht? Sind sie völlig behindert oder haben sie ihr Hirn versoffen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Gegenpart Ukraine wiederum hat ganz offensichtlich hochmotivierte Kämpfer und kenn blöder Weise fast alle Schwachstellen der gegnerischen Kampfsysteme.


Das Moral ist das A und O. Die Ukrainer wissen für was sie kämpfen, sie wissen, was ihnen "blüht", wenn sie "verlieren" und was für sie auf dem Spiel steht.

@Sparanus : Was habe ich denn nicht verstanden? Die Schweden und Finnen haben einfach kein Bock drauf, dass ein Irrer bei ihnen einmarschiert... und sie haben eingesehen, dass ihre "Neutralität" keinen Pfifferling wert ist. Sieht man ja in der Ukraine. Ukraine war mal eine Atommacht (drittgrößte! weltweit). Sie haben aber ihre Atomwaffen gegen Garantien seitens Russland anno 1994 (Budapester Memorandum) aufgegeben bzw. vernichtet. Was diese Garantien wert sind, haben sie dann 2014 gesehen und der ach so tolle Westen hat nicht wirklich was gemacht. Duemarschkricherin und Speichelleckerin Mutti hat es wenig gejuckt, weil Nord Stream und "man sollte es sich mit dem Putin nicht verscherzen"... herzlichen Glückwusch, ein selbstgemachtes Problem.


----------



## Optiki (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und kennen scheinbar russische Pläne und Truppenbewegungen.
> Aber wenn die so doof sind und unverschlüsselt kommunizieren. Ist das eben Pech.


Sie hatten auch schon sehr viele Stellungen vorbereitet, der Bunker im Stahlwerk war ja auch schon aufgefüllt, die haben auch schon Grabenanlagen gebaut gehabt und Stellungen geplant. Leider hatten sie auch zwei hochrangige Verräter, welche ihre Soldanten am Anfang des Krieges alleine gelassen haben, so sind die Russen überhaupt erst so weit in Richtung von Kiev gekommen, weil anstatt das Brücken gesprengt wurden, die Soldaten plötzlich ohne Führung da standen. 

Der Rest ist halt gute Aufklärungsarbeit, vor der gescheiterten Flussüberquerung wurden auch bereits entsprechende Positionen gesichtet, am Ende haben die Ukrainer sogar mit der Artillerie direkt das Schiff getroffen, welches die Brücke gehalten hat. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem, wenn sich kein russischer Soldat daran hält, im Einsatz sein blödes Smartphone abzuschalten...^^



 Sie haben halt noch Glück, dass die Ukrainer nicht so viele Raketen mit hoher Reichweite haben. 

Zum Thema Smartphone im Krieg vielleicht interessant, ein Zusammenschnitt aus Handyvideos eines russischen Soldaten auf Youtube 

The Occupant/Окупант. Війна і мир у телефоні російського солдата (ENG Subs)​
Die Verhältnisse Zuhause und das normale Leben sind fast interessanter, als die Aufnahmen aus dem Krieg, ebenso das Gespräch mit dem älteren Herren auf der Bank. Für @RyzA  du solltest eventuell ein paar Stellen skippen, Minute 15:52 bis 16:23 und 22:25 bis 22:45, da werden Verletzte bzw. Überreste gezeigt.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann, ein Nato-Pilot muss 200 Flugstunden haben, bevor er im Kampf enigesetzt wird. Bei den Russen sind es nur 100...


Woher hast du diese Info?
Bei mir waren es noch 800 h = ca. 3 Jahre, bevor ich "ready for combat" erhielt,
war aber noch Kalter Krieg und wir hatten entsprechend viele stick-hours.
Derzeit trainiert der durchschnittliche NATO-Pilot knapp unter 100 h / Jahr, leider.
Liegt aber daran, dass US-Piloten mind. 200 h/a bekommen, während viele andere Staaten nur 70-80 h/a zusammenbekommen.
Wenn man es glaubt, würden die Russenpiloten angeblich um die 150 h /a in der Luft verbringen.


EDIT: Oha...








						USA verlegen Flotte in die Ostsee – klares Signal an Russland
					

Angeführt von der „USS Kearsarge“ hat die US Navy einen großen Flottenverband in die Ostsee geschickt. Damit wollen die Vereinigten Staaten ihre




					www.mopo.de
				



Also sind die US-Marines mit ca. 1.800-1.900 Mann auch da.
Blöd, deren Kampfkraft dürfte die einer russischen Division mit 10.000 Mann ebenbürtig sein.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Info?
> Bei mir waren es noch 800 h = ca. 3 Jahre, bevor ich "ready for combat" erhielt,
> war aber noch Kalter Krieg und wir hatten entsprechend viele stick-hours.
> Derzeit trainiert der durchschnittliche NATO-Pilot knapp unter 100 h / Jahr, leider.
> ...


Ich habe es mal irgendwo gelesen. Ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht 100% sicher ob Nato-Pilot oder USA-Pilot.
ich glaube nicht, dass die Russen 150h/a in der Luft sind, nie im Leben.



Optiki schrieb:


> Sie hatten auch schon sehr viele Stellungen vorbereitet, der Bunker im Stahlwerk war ja auch schon aufgefüllt, die haben auch schon Grabenanlagen gebaut gehabt und Stellungen geplant. Leider hatten sie auch zwei hochrangige Verräter, welche ihre Soldanten am Anfang des Krieges alleine gelassen haben, so sind die Russen überhaupt erst so weit in Richtung von Kiev gekommen, weil anstatt das Brücken gesprengt wurden, die Soldaten plötzlich ohne Führung da standen.


Putin wollte, dass ein Netzwerk Russlandanhänger in der Ukraine installiert wird, dafür hat er auch richtig Geld in die Hand genommen. Das war auch der Grund, warum er dachte, dass das Thema innerhalb von wenigen Tagen erledigt sein wird.


Optiki schrieb:


> Der Rest ist halt gute Aufklärungsarbeit, vor der gescheiterten Flussüberquerung wurden auch bereits entsprechende Positionen gesichtet, am Ende haben die Ukrainer sogar mit der Artillerie direkt das Schiff getroffen, welches die Brücke gehalten hat.


Sachverstand gepaart mit guten Artillerie, dann ist sowas möglich. Da waren wohl die M777 am Werkeln.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn nicht verstanden?


Scheinbar so ziemlich alles was ich geschrieben habe.
Es ist möglich, dass die beiden Länder Angst vor einer Aktion vor einem NATO Beitritt hatten
wenn sie es in einem Moment versuchen in dem Russland stark ist.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ukraine war mal eine Atommacht (drittgrößte! weltweit)


Ja dieses Märchen wieder, ja Atomwaffen haben ist schön, aber was machst du mit Atomwaffen die du nicht steuern kannst? Ja, du kannst sie umbauen, aber wenn du absolut pleite bist ist das auch *********************.


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber was machst du mit Atomwaffen die du nicht steuern kannst?


Gewinnbringend verkaufen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

Das ist kein Märchen... bzw. was soll daran ein Märchen sein?

In welchem Moment war denn Russland wirklich stark? Vor dem 14.02? Die werden nicht mal mit den Ukrainer fertig. Was meinst Du, was die Finnen und/oder die Schweden mit den Russen machen, wenn sie da einmarschieren? Glaube, das Thema wäre sehr schnell erledigt...


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Apropos, weiss jemand, wohin eigentlich das ganze waffenfähige Plutonium gewandert ist, 
nachdem die Ukraine Schrottplatz-Maxe engagiert hatte?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem, wenn sich kein russischer Soldat daran hält, im Einsatz sein blödes Smartphone abzuschalten...^^


Das ist aber eher generell ein Problem moderner Armeen. Haben die Amis auch mit zu kämpfen, z.b. wenn Fitnesstracker auf einmal Laufrunden aufzeichnen und die Koordinaten mitten im Nirgendwo liegen - und zack, geheime Militärbasis enttarnt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sachverstand gepaart mit guten Artillerie, dann ist sowas möglich. Da waren wohl die M777 am Werkeln.


Das ist ein erneutes Beispiel dass die russische Schwäche darlegt und nicht zwangsläufig die ukrainische Stärke.
Nix gegen M777 Haubitzen, aber die Dinger stehen einigermaßen eingegraben offen in der Gegend rum und tun das auf absehbare Zeit. Dass es offensichtlich kein russisches Konterfeuer gab ist sehr offenbarend, entweder sind die Russen wirklich komplett hilflos was moderne Kriegsführung angeht, oder ihnen fehlen die Ressourcen dazu.

Ich bin mittlerweile komplett ratlos wenn ich sehe wie dort gekämpft wird. Was an grundlegenden taktischen Grundsätzen fehlt scheint mit stumpfer Feuerkraft und sinnloser Gewalt wettgemacht zu werden.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

M777: Absolut richtig. Worauf ich hinauswollte ist, mit den Dinger kann man aus der Entfernung feuern und treffen. Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen, welche Version der M777 die Ukrainer bekommen haben.

Wie dort gekämpft wird, ist die Art wie Russen die Kriege führen, einfach nur Materialschlacht, viel hilft viel.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher generell ein Problem moderner Armeen. Haben die Amis auch mit zu kämpfen, z.b. wenn Fitnesstracker auf einmal Laufrunden aufzeichnen und die Koordinaten mitten im Nirgendwo liegen - und zack, geheime Militärbasis enttarnt.


Zustimmung, wobei es dann doch ein Unterschied ist, ob drölf Navy-Seals mitten in Nicaragua enttarnt werden (das ist auch doof aber verschmerzbar), oder ob man an Hand der schieren Anzahl feststellen kann, wo genau alle Divisionen der Russen sich gerade den Wodka geben...


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist ein erneutes Beispiel dass die russische Schwäche darlegt und nicht zwangsläufig die ukrainische Stärke.
> Nix gegen M777 Haubitzen, aber die Dinger stehen einigermaßen eingegraben offen in der Gegend rum und tun das auf absehbare Zeit. Dass es offensichtlich kein russisches Konterfeuer gab ist sehr offenbarend, entweder sind die Russen wirklich komplett hilflos was moderne Kriegsführung angeht, oder ihnen fehlen die Ressourcen dazu.


DAS wundert mich auch...
Die Dinger sind ja nicht gerade hochflexibel und müssten eigentlich von den Russen gut bekämpft werden können.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

Wenn das Wort "eigentlich" nicht wäre... _eigentlich_ müsste die russische Armee doch viel leistungsfähiger sein, _eigentlich_ müssten die russischen Waffen doch viel leistungsfähiger sein, _eigentlich_ sollte das Ganze nur wenige Tage dauern, ...


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn das Wort "eigentlich" nicht wäre... _eigentlich_ müsste die russische Armee doch viel leistungsfähiger sein, _eigentlich_ müssten die russischen Waffen doch viel leistungsfähiger sein, _eigentlich_ sollte das Ganze nur wenige Tage dauern, ...


Tja, dumm gelaufen für die kleine dicke Glatze im Kreml...


----------



## Zeke2000 (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, dumm gelaufen für die kleine dicke Glatze im Kreml...


Es ist auch einfach unglaublich, wie Putin Russland innerhalb weniger Wochen von einem sehr respektierten Land zu einem Meme gemacht hat. Da funktionieren weder der Einmarsch in die Ukraine, die Nukleardrohungen, noch sonst irgendwas. Arme Russen.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Zeke2000 schrieb:


> Es ist auch einfach unglaublich, wie Putin Russland innerhalb weniger Wochen von einem sehr respektierten Land zu einem Meme gemacht hat. Da funktionieren weder der Einmarsch in die Ukraine, die Nukleardrohungen, noch sonst irgendwas. Arme Russen.


Die Ironie ist, dass Russland mit Machtübernahme durch Putin und der damaligen GUS alles in der Hand hatte.
High-Tech ansiedeln, Wirtschaftsreformen und Demokratie einführen.
Aber nein, die Oligarchen und der Filz wurde weiter ausgebaut, alleine in der persönlichen Interessenslage von Putin.
Jetzt hat er de facto eine Diktatur in einem III. Welt Land mit Atomwaffen, mit korrupter Wirtschaft und korruptem Militär und nur noch (fossile) Rohstoffe auf der Habenseite.
Der geht als Looser mit großer Klappe und vielen Lügen in die Geschichte ein.


----------



## Zeke2000 (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ironie ist, dass Russland mit Machtübernahme durch Putin und der damaligen GUS alles in der Hand hatte.
> High-Tech ansiedeln, Wirtschaftsreformen und Demokratie einführen.
> Aber nein, die Oligarchen und der Filz wurde weiter ausgebaut, alleine in der persönlichen Interessenslage von Putin.
> Jetzt hat er de facto eine Diktatur in einem III. Welt Land mit Atomwaffen, mit korrupter Wirtschaft und korruptem Militär und nur noch (fossile) Rohstoffe auf der Habenseite.
> Der geht als Looser mit großer Klappe und vielen Lügen in die Geschichte ein.



Ich frage mich halt manchmal, ob es nicht gerade deswegen noch sehr gefährlich werden kann. Meine Wahrnehmung schwankt zwischen "der kann unter seinen Leuten schon nicht mehr richtig ernst genommen werden" und "wenn der alles so gegen die Wand fährt und noch jeglichen Support in seinem Kreis hat, gibt es am Ende ja nur noch die eine Alternative"


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist kein Märchen... bzw. was soll daran ein Märchen sein?


Es ist doch keine Atommacht wenn es die Waffen nicht nutzen kann...


Zeiss schrieb:


> In welchem Moment war denn Russland wirklich stark?


Eher in welchem Moment wurde es für stark gehalten (militärisch)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Was an grundlegenden taktischen Grundsätzen fehlt scheint mit stumpfer Feuerkraft und sinnloser Gewalt wettgemacht zu werden.


"Das kann man mit schlechten Wehrpflichtigen nicht so schlecht machen, selbst wenn man es absichtlich macht" war das beste was ich dazu gelesen hab😂


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind ja nicht gerade hochflexibel und müssten eigentlich von den Russen gut bekämpft werden können.


Joar wenn keine gegnerische Artillerie vor Ort ist. Dann ist das ein Problem.


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Zeke2000 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt manchmal, ob es nicht gerade deswegen noch sehr gefährlich werden kann. Meine Wahrnehmung schwankt zwischen "der kann unter seinen Leuten schon nicht mehr richtig ernst genommen werden" und "wenn der alles so gegen die Wand fährt und noch jeglichen Support in seinem Kreis hat, gibt es am Ende ja nur noch die eine Alternative"


Tja, das weiss Putin wohl nur selbst.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass er nicht mehr ernst genommen wird in Russland.
Der Großteil der eher nur einseitig informierten Zivilgesellschaft wird wohl zu ihm halten.
Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass er durchknallt, all die schönen Villen am Schwarzen Meer, all die schönen Yachten und Rollsroyce.
Nee, der hat doch so ein System aufgebaut, weil er all das haben wollte.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Joar wenn keine gegnerische Artillerie vor Ort ist. Dann ist das ein Problem.


Du vergisst die fliegende Abteilung Freizeit & Erholung, aka die Lustwaffe.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du vergisst die fliegende Abteilung Freizeit & Erholung, aka die Lustwaffe.


Vergesse ich nicht, aber Flugzeuge ohne gelenkte Bomben im unsicheren Luftraum gegen einzelne Artilleriestellungen?
Halte ich für unklug.


----------



## Optiki (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ihre "modernsten Waffen" sind einfach nur Schrott und sind ncihts weiter als Papiertiger. Und wenn man sieht, wie die Hubschrauber ihre Raketen abfeuern, dann ist auch klar, warum sie nichts treffen und so einfach runtergeholt werden... Passt alles, mehr Schein als Sein.


Ich glaube nicht, das deren ganzen entwickelten Waffen schrott sind und komplett unterschätzen sollte man sie nicht, die Ukrainer haben auch weiterhin Angst, gerade vor Luftschlägen.

Die Ukrainer hatten auch vor dem Krieg keine kleinen Bestände an Luftabwehrsystemen und haben halt jetzt noch viele moderne tragbare Systeme bekommen. Die Russen machen durchaus an der Front auch andere Attacken mit ihren Hubschraubern, aber die Aufnahmen landen meistens nur in pro russischen Kanälen. Meistens bekommen wir hier nur die Aufnahmen von Zivilisten aus den besetzten Gebieten zu sehen. Trotzdem finden diese Attacken natürlich nicht in dem Umfang statt, wie man sie erwarten sollte und teilweise nur noch Nachts, weil die Ukrainer *zwei *Hubschrauber mit ihrem Stugna System an der Waldgrenze hovernt getroffen haben. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sie dürfen sich, gerade bei Waffenexporten, sehr warm anziehen, weil kein Schwein diesen Schrott haben will. Das, was gerade abgeht, ist eine absolute Antiwerbung für ihre tollen Waffensysteme.


Gibt es den so viele Alternativen, wenn der Westen dir nicht liefern will und China teilweise nur von den Russen kopiert. Indien hat wohl jetzt schon Hubschrauber aus Russland abbestellt.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei den Panzer ist es so, dass von den aktuellen (ich meine es sind die T-90) der Hersteller (Ural Wagon Sawod, der einzige Panzerhersteller im Jahr 2022) zwischen 200 und 400 Stück pro Jahr herstellen kann, also vor dem 24.02... aktuell ist Ende im Gelände, weil keine high-tech Teile. Bei den Schlachten um Donbas verlieren die Russen aber im _Schnitt 30 Panzer, pro Tag!_ Sprich, alle 10 Tagen wird eine Jahresproduktion "verschrottet"...


Ich finde jetzt keine Produktionsdaten der deutschen Hersteller auf die Schnelle, aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wv Panzer die meisten Länder der EU haben, dann klingen 400 unter Sanktion seit 2014 erstmal nicht so schlecht. Du kannst dir ja mal anschauen, wie lange die USA braucht, um ihre Bestände für Javelins wieder auf den alten Stand zu bringen, das schaffen die auch nicht mehr dieses Jahr.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Was dann als Ersatz hergenommen wird, sind die alten, gnadenlos veralteten Kisten... Was damit eine Javelin anstellt, wissen wir und das obwohl sie (angeblich) für sehr viel Geld modernisiert wurden (Putin hat anno 2008 eine Kampagne gestartet, die das russische Militär konkurenzfähig machen soll), wo das Geld geblieben ist, kann man sich denken.


Hier würde ja die neue Armata Universal Combat Platform zum tragen kommen, aber die schaffen sie ja gar nicht in größeren Mengen zu produzieren. Da sind jedoch auch noch andere Probleme, da würden wohl nicht einmal die neuen Panzer helfen.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Russen können keine Serienproduktion, das ist halt auch das Problem. 200 bis 400 Panzer pro Jahr, dengeln sie sie per Hand zusammen oder was?


Welche Zahlen erwartest du den, du solltest nicht vergessen, sie sind nicht die USA oder China.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Der SU-34 (seit 2000 im Dienst) ist ja ein Pendant zum F-15E (der übrigens seit 1974 im Dienst ist), so zumindest auf dem Papier. Wenn er aber prehistorische Munition verschließt, ist es halt gar nichts. Mich würde es mal interessieren, wenn die SU-34 einem F-35 oder noch besser einem F-22 begegnen... na dann mal gute Nacht.


Aktuell kann wohl gar kein Land der Welt mit dem Militärkomplex der USA mitthalten, da brauchen wir glaube ich nicht über Russland gegen die Nato diskutieren. Nach den Zeiten des Kalten Krieges und dem Zerfall der Sowjet Union, frage ich mich sowieso, warum sie noch eine Stärke haben sollten, dass sie als Gegenspieler zur USA auftreten könnten.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Und irgendwo mit Bodengruppen einmarschieren, wenn man keine Luftherrschaft hat, ist absoluter Selbstmord. Dewegen bomben die Amis erstmal alles platt und kommen erst dann mit den Bodentruppen und dann auch nur in Begleitung der Gunships, die den Rest erledigen.


Einige Finnen haben schon angemerkt, dass die freiwilligen Kämpfer aus den USA, in der Ukraine so rum laufen, als hätten sie die Lufthoheit und dann beim ersten Luftangriff die Krise bekommen haben, gerade der Angriff auf das Ausbildungszentrum am Anfang war wohl ein richtiger Moralkiller.

Kann es sein, dass die Amerikaner da auch ganz schön verwöhnt waren in ihren letzten Kriege?


Zeiss schrieb:


> Das "Allergeilste" (eigentlich kann man eher weinen), was ich so im Radio gehört habe (schon eine Weile her): "die Russischen Truppen haben in Tschernobyl die Stellung bezogen". What? Was haben sie gemacht? Sind sie völlig behindert oder haben sie ihr Hirn versoffen?


Worauf beziehst du dich hier, also der Standort war wohl schon relevant, die Ukrainer haben da auch regelmäßig trainiert, damit sie dieses Gebiet nicht verlieren. Wirklich dumm war wohl eher der Umgang der Russen mit dem vermeintlich Gefahren des Gebietes, könnte an den Karten gelegen haben, welche älter als die Katastrophe waren.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Putin wollte, dass ein Netzwerk Russlandanhänger in der Ukraine installiert wird, dafür hat er auch richtig Geld in die Hand genommen. Das war auch der Grund, warum er dachte, dass das Thema innerhalb von wenigen Tagen erledigt sein wird.


das Alles was du geschrieben hast, gibt es ja auch mehr oder weniger als Videoreihe, eventuell hast du es auch geschaut von VisualPolitik DE


Zeiss schrieb:


> Sachverstand gepaart mit guten Artillerie, dann ist sowas möglich. Da waren wohl die M777 am Werkeln.


So viel ich weiß ja zum M777 und die Ukrainer sollen wohl auch schon immer ganz begabt gewesen sein, was Artillerie angeht.


Zeiss schrieb:


> M777: Absolut richtig. Worauf ich hinauswollte ist, mit den Dinger kann man aus der Entfernung feuern und treffen. Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen, welche Version der M777 die Ukrainer bekommen haben.


Siehe Spoiler:



Spoiler: Quelle







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525527249042161665

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Zeiss schrieb:


> _eigentlich_ sollte das Ganze nur wenige Tage dauern


Die Ukraine ist ja nicht gerade klein und hat nicht wenig Soldaten, weiß ich nicht, ob ich da von Tagen ausgehen würde.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Das kann man mit schlechten Wehrpflichtigen nicht so schlecht machen, selbst wenn man es absichtlich macht" war das beste was ich dazu gelesen hab


Ralf Rath, Panzermuseum Deutschland, allerdings war seine sonstige Einschätzzung des russischen Überfalls eher nicht richtig, weil er analysiert hat, die wollten gar nicht nach Kiew.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das deren ganzen entwickelten Waffen schrott sind und komplett unterschätzen sollte man sie nicht, die Ukrainer haben auch weiterhin Angst, gerade vor Luftschlägen.


Sie sind nicht nicht in der Lage, von Prototypen zu einer "Massenproduktion" zu kommen, aus vielerlei Gründen, angefangen von High Tech aus dem Ausland bis hin zu Qualitätskontrolle, sie schaffen es bei dutzenden von Projekten nicht, Jäger, JaBo, Panzersysteme etc. etc.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> EDIT: Oha...


Tjoa. Flagge zeigen und die bald neuen Mitglieder beruhigen. Würde ich auch so machen. Bravo Zulu!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Mai 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das "Allergeilste" (eigentlich kann man eher weinen), was ich so im Radio gehört habe (schon eine Weile her): "die Russischen Truppen haben in Tschernobyl die Stellung bezogen". What? Was haben sie gemacht? Sind sie völlig behindert oder haben sie ihr Hirn versoffen?


Nicht nur haben sie dort Stellung bezogen, nein. Offensichtlich haben sie sich dort auch eingegraben, richtig schön tief:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BL4GJN7dY2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2022)

Genau DAS meinte ich!


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der Rest ist halt gute Aufklärungsarbeit, vor der gescheiterten Flussüberquerung wurden auch bereits entsprechende Positionen gesichtet, am Ende haben die Ukrainer sogar mit der Artillerie direkt das Schiff getroffen, welches die Brücke gehalten hat.


Die meisten Aufklärungsdaten dürften sie von der Nato besonders den Amerikanern bekommen haben.
Die fliegen ja mit Aufklärungsflugzeugen in den Nachbarländern rauf und runter.
Außerdem stellen sie Satellitendaten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die meisten Aufklärungsdaten dürften sie von der Nato besonders den Amerikanern bekommen haben.
> Die fliegen ja mit Aufklärungsflugzeugen in den Nachbarländern rauf und runter.
> Außerdem stellen sie Satellitendaten zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube die Amerikaner haben dieses  Bereitstellen von Informationen erstmal wieder gebremst. Sie hatten wohl auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Ukrainer wirklich ein Schiff versenken, die hatten damals nur bestätigt das es kommt und welches Schiff es ist. Es gab wohl auch ein Gespräch zwischen den USA und Russland. Die Ukrainer haben aber so viel ich weiß den Zugriff auf kostenpflichtige Daten von Satellitenanbietern bekommen. 

Zum Thema der Flussüberquerung und Aufklärung schreibt hier ein vermeidlich Beteiligter auf Twitter:  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1524506104192974849

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entsprechender Artikel der NY Times









						Growing evidence of a military disaster on the Donets pierces a pro-Russian bubble.
					

As the news of the losses at the river crossing started to spread, some Russian bloggers did not hold back in their criticism of what they said was incompetent leadership.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> Die Regierung hat die Anforderungen für die Autozertifizierung vereinfacht
> Die Regierung hat die Anforderungen für die Zertifizierung von Autos mit einer niedrigen Umweltklasse vereinfacht​











						Правительство упростило требования к сертификации автомобилей
					

Правительство упростило требования к сертификации автомобилей в России, это позволит выпускать транспортные средства с низким экологическим классом и без ряда... РИА Новости, 16.05.2022




					ria.ru


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Amerikaner haben dieses  Bereitstellen von Informationen erstmal wieder gebremst.


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Rolk (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


Das wäre ja schön bescheuert. Waffen liefern sie, aber Aufklärungsdaten werden nicht geteilt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Optiki (16. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schön bescheuert. Waffen liefern sie, aber Aufklärungsdaten werden nicht geteilt? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass sie alles einstellen, sondern das es etwas reduziert wurde. Ich hab auch geschrieben, die Ukrainer haben den Zugang zu relativ aktuellen Satelliten Bildern. Sie bekommen auch Hilfe bei der Verteidigung, aber nicht zum Beispiel, wenn sie Belgorod angreifen. 

Das Pentagon behauptet sogar, dass sie keine Informationen über Generäle liefern, dass kann dann natürlich Jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob er es glaubt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522286259959484416

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher ob die Radarrange so weit in den Osten bzw. Norden reicht, ich dachte ich hätte mal eine Übersicht gesehen, wie groß die Range ist, wenn die NATO Flugzeuge fliegen und war die aktuell Kampfzone mehr oder weniger nicht von abgedeckt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Pentagon behauptet sogar, dass sie keine Informationen über Generäle liefern, dass kann dann natürlich Jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob er es glaubt.


Dazu habe ich eben diesen Artikel gefunden:



> Die ukrainische Armee stützt sich bei ihren erfolgreichen Angriffen auf russische Generäle einem Bericht der «New York Times» zufolge teilweise auf Informationen aus den USA.
> 
> Die Zeitung berief sich dabei auf Angaben nicht genannter ranghoher US-Militärs. Die ukrainische Armee nimmt für sich in Anspruch, seit Beginn des russischen Angriffskriege im Februar zwölf russische Generäle durch gezielten Beschuss getötet zu haben.
> 
> Demnach versorgten die USA die Ukrainer mit Angaben über Bewegungen russischer Stäbe, die ukrainische Armee ergänze dies mit Ergebnissen ihrer eigenen Aufklärung. Pentagon-Sprecher John Kirby bestätigte allgemein, dass die USA der Ukraine Informationen lieferten, «die sie braucht, um sich verteidigen zu können». Zu Details äußere man sich aber nicht.


Quelle: Bericht: USA helfen Ukraine bei Jagd auf russische Generäle


----------



## Optiki (16. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich eben diesen Artikel gefunden:
> 
> 
> Quelle: Bericht: USA helfen Ukraine bei Jagd auf russische Generäle


Der von mir verlinkte Tweet ist die Antwort von Kirby auf diese Aussage, natürlich für uns schlecht zu prüfen, deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben, müssen für uns selber entscheiden 

hier noch eine Karte zum Thema Radarabdeckung 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513220486964121605

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> hier noch eine Karte zum Thema Radarabdeckung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Aber Satellitendaten sollten auch den Osten der Ukraine erfassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Apropos, weiss jemand, wohin eigentlich das ganze waffenfähige Plutonium gewandert ist,
> nachdem die Ukraine Schrottplatz-Maxe engagiert hatte?



Falls du die sowjetischen Atomsprengköpfe meinst, die nach dem Zusammenbruch auf ukrainischen Territorium rumlagen: Die wurden nicht verschrottet, sondern gegen "die Zusicherung, die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine zu verteidigen" an Russland zurückgegeben, dass ohnehin die Abschusscodes unter Verschluss hatte.




compisucher schrieb:


> DAS wundert mich auch...
> Die Dinger sind ja nicht gerade hochflexibel und müssten eigentlich von den Russen gut bekämpft werden können.



Russland hat nicht nur Taktiken aus dem Kalten Krieg, sondern zunehmend auch nur noch Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend: Die Bodentruppen, mangels Ortskenntnissen ohnehin schlecht darin, jenseits der ukrainischen Front aufzuklären, dürfte das nötige Equipment fehlen und präzise Artillerieschläge einzufordern. Spezialisierte Flugzeuge oder Hubschrauber zur Nah-Aufklärung hatte auch die Sowjetunion nie, die zur Höhenaufklärung sind nicht mehr im Einsatz. Die Jagdbomber, die sowohl Such- als auch Angriffsaufgaben ausführen könnten, werden langsam knapp und können wegen der Dichte ukrainischer Manpads nicht in den für die Aufdeckung getarnter  Artilleriestellungen passenden Höhe operieren, auf Satellitenbildern die Dinger auch nur schlecht und vor allem zu spät. Was aber vor allem ganz massiv fehlt und umgekehrt von der Ukraine mit großem Erfolg zur Zielaufklärung für die Artillerie eingesetzt wird, sind moderne Drohnen.

Im Prinzip sehen wir gerade, was vor einigen Monaten im benachbarten Militärthread diskutiert wurde: MBTs mit Einsatzkomponenten aus dem Kalten Krieg (und Crews, die seitdem keine Ausbildung mehr gesehen zu haben scheinen  ) gegen mit moderner Technik angeleitete Artillerie. Ich musste mir in dem Zusammenhang ja lang und breit anhören lassen, dass eine Armee ohne MBTs keine Chance hat, Panzer durch nichts zu ersetzen sind, des Panzers Fähigkeit zum symmetrischen Kampf das allerwichtigste ist, etc.





Zeke2000 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt manchmal, ob es nicht gerade deswegen noch sehr gefährlich werden kann. Meine Wahrnehmung schwankt zwischen "der kann unter seinen Leuten schon nicht mehr richtig ernst genommen werden" und "wenn der alles so gegen die Wand fährt und noch jeglichen Support in seinem Kreis hat, gibt es am Ende ja nur noch die eine Alternative"



Der wichtige Punkt ist: Support in seinem Kreis. Putin hat keine direkte Kontrolle über gar nichts. Er hat ein System aufgebaut, dass auf Angst hinausläuft und bei dem er kontrollierend im Zentrum sitzt, aber er muss dem einen Teil seiner Komplizen mit dem anderen Teil drohen können. Die Militärs sind vom Geld der Oligarchen abhängig, die Geheimdienste können nichts machen, wenn auf einmal Falschirmjäger vor der Datscha stehen, die Oligarchen haben komische Umfälle wenn mal wieder jemand nichtguckt. Medien, Zivilverwaltung und organisierte Kriminalität sind auf diversen Wegen eingebunden. Aber in jedem einzelnen Teil bröckelt die Unterstützung für Putin und lange bevor er gar keine Unterstützung mehr hat und zu Verzweiflungstaten tendieren könnte, wird er die Kontrolle über die Balance verlieren und dann löst sich das ganze System Putin ziemlich schnell aus auf. Schneller, als Putin noch irgendwas anordnen und ausführen lassen könnte, was wesentlich schlimmer als seine bisherigen Taten ist.

Insbesondere über die ach-so-gefürchteten Atomwaffen hat er keine direkte alleinige Kontrolle und auch bei den anderen Teilen des Militärs läuft die Befehlsgewalt über mehrere Ebenen, die trotz allem auch Hirne haben und nach den letzten Monaten sicherlich keine innere Motivation mehr, offensichtlich suzidiale Vergeltungsmanöver für den ehrenhaften Zaren auszuführen. Wir haben also nicht viel mehr als komplett ausfallende Pipelines oder einzelne Geheimdienstoperationen zu befürchten, aber ich möchte nicht in Russland sein, wenn sich das bisherige System in einen Konkurrenzkampf grundverschiedener Machtblöcke verwandelt, von denen sich jeder für den Alleinherscher hällt und die allesamt von Putin wegen ihrer Skrupellosigkeit und Selbstsucht ausgewählt wurden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Mai 2022)

hahaha. 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525387470032060418

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und hier die bemerkenswerte wortmeldung eines eventuell zukünftig vermissten in russischen tv:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526293852704890882

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und ENDLICH kommen zumindestens mal die verletzten aus Azovstal raus. leider auf die russische seite - hoffen wir, dass die sie am leben lassen. ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526339600272150528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und hier die bemerkenswerte wortmeldung eines eventuell zukünftig vermissten in russischen tv:


Gegenstimmen die man zulässt erhöhen die Glaubwürdigkeit von Propaganda...


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Angeblich soll ein russischer General eigene verwundete Soldaten exekutiert haben: Ukraine-Krieg: Putins General exekutiert wohl Russlands verwundete Soldaten

Aber das ist keine 100% gesicherte Information.


----------



## Optiki (17. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und hier die bemerkenswerte wortmeldung eines eventuell zukünftig vermissten in russischen tv:


Er hat ja schon einmal gesprochen vor 2 oder 3 Wochen und vor dem Krieg hat er einen Artikel veröffentlich wo er 1 zu 1 beschrieben hat, warum der Krieg aktuell so scheitert und dessen Verlauf. 


Jahtari schrieb:


> und ENDLICH kommen zumindestens mal die verletzten aus Azovstal raus. leider auf die russische seite - hoffen wir, dass die sie am leben lassen. ^^


Du treibst aber auch immer die besten Twitteraccounts auf, komplett frischer Account auf Malibu. Der Account hat ja nicht mal Follower, wie zur Hölle hast du das Video gefunden? Bei mir tauchten die Informationen schon am Nachmittag auf und das Video am späten Abend, inklusive mehreren Bildern von den Busen.









						Ukraine: Mehr als 260 Soldaten aus Stahlwerk evakuiert
					

Ukrainischen Angaben zufolge sind mehr als 260 Soldaten aus dem belagerten Asow-Stahlwerk aus Mariupol evakuiert worden. Darunter sind auch 53 Schwerverletzte. Viele der Soldaten sollen in einem Gefangenenaustausch zurückkehren.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						Krieg in der Ukraine - Hunderte ukrainische Kämpfer verlassen das Stahlwerk in Mariupol
					

Mehr als 260 ukrainische Soldaten haben das seit Wochen von russischen Truppen belagerte Stahlwerk in Mariupol verlassen können. Wie das Verteidigungsministerium in Kiew mitteilte, wurden 53 Schwerverletzte zur Behandlung nach Nowoasowsk und 211 weitere Soldaten nach Oleniwka gebracht. Beide...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Wen ich als Laie mal eine Einschätzung geben darf, dann würde ich vermuten die Ukraine ist sehr zuversichtlich den Krieg zu gewinnen und die Soldanten vertrauen auf einen zeitnahen Gefangenenaustausch. Die öffentlichen Informationen zu Gefangenenaustauschen der Vergangenheit offenbarten immer, dass die Russen auch mehrere Zivilisten in Gefangenschaft hatten, also war die Ukraine da immer schon im Nachteil. Wirklich einfach waren wohl nur die Austausche bei den Kadyrovs Soldaten, da bestand angeblich erhöhtes Interesse für einen Austausch durch die Russen. Zumindest wurde das von einen ukrainischen Youtuber behauptet, welcher Interviews mit POWs macht und gefragt wurde, warum dieses Art von Soldaten nie zu sehen sind. Eigentlich waren die ASOV Soldaten, der einzige wirkliche Erfolg der Russen, für sie besteht somit ein immenses Risiko trotzdem getötet zu werden. Ebenso für alle ausländischen Soldaten, welche von den Separatisten als ausländische Söldner ohne Kriegsrechtsschutz angesehen werden, also mit der Todesstrafe bedroht werden. Es gibt da auch schon zwei ex britische Soldaten, denen diese Anklage vorgelesen wurden, obwohl sie zu den offiziellen Truppen der Ukraine gehören.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so zuversichtlich, dass die Ukrainer so einfach diesen Konflikt auflösen können. Sollten sie es wirklich im Osten an den Grenzen der alten Separatisten Gebiete schaffen, dann müssten sie ja ein Ultimatum stellen, wer zu den Russen will, der muss gehen und wer zu ihnen gehört bekommt einen Fluchtkorridor zu ihnen und dann wird der Streifen einfach dem Boden gleich gemacht. Dann kommt die Frage nach der Krim, welche sie ja auch wieder haben wollen, wie wollen sie das am Besten machen, das Pentagon schätzt das aktuell über 40000 Soldaten aus der Inseln sind, dazu kommen dann noch welche aus dem aktuellen Kampfgebiet. Zusätzlich ist die Insel in der überwiegenden Mehrheit pro Russland, da würde auch kein Referendum funktionieren. Ich habe ja mittlerweile verstanden wie schlecht die Russen kämpfen, aber der Häuserkampf würde bestimmt nicht so gut für die Ukrainer ausgehen, auch weil man so gut wie keinen Zivilisten trauen kann. Wirklich sinnvoll wäre es nur, wenn Russland sich wirklich geschlagen gibt, aber das sehe ich aktuell nicht, Putin hat ja gestern erstmal wieder ein neues Militärtraining im Sommer mit seinen Partner angekündigt. 

Sollte es wirklich einen Rückzug der Russen geben, dann müsste man eventuell sogar ein Angebot machen, die Bevölkerung der Krim gegen die hunderttausenden verschleppten Ukrainer.

Von einem politischen Umbruch in Russland können wir ja nur träumen, selbst wenn Putin wie auch immer stirbt, kommt nur der nächste Spinner an die Macht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Gegenstimmen die man zulässt erhöhen die Glaubwürdigkeit von Propaganda...


Weiß ich nicht, er ist ja schon sehr weit von den üblichen Aussagen entfernt und seine gesamten Aussagen bewahrheiten sich aktuell, selbst in den pro russischen Telegram Kanälen geht die Stimmung stetig bergab. Für mich dient er eher als Dämpfer, der die Erwartungen der Russen langsam runter holt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du treibst aber auch immer die besten Twitteraccounts auf, komplett frischer Account auf Malibu. Der Account hat ja nicht mal Follower, wie zur Hölle hast du das Video gefunden? Bei mir tauchten die Informationen schon am Nachmittag auf und das Video am späten Abend, inklusive mehreren Bildern von den Busen.


lol, ich hab dann halt irgendeinen genommen, die meldung war ja schon vielfach verfügbar. Nachmittags war ich am schaffen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Wieso kommt mir die Meldung irgendwie bekannt vor?

aus nTV:
*+++ 07:24 Bericht: Putin mischt sich stark in Militärplanungen ein +++*
Wladimir Putin ist laut einem Bericht so stark in die Kriegsplanungen eingebunden, dass er Entscheidungen für kleinere Armeeeinheiten selbst trifft. Mit Bezug auf westliche Quellen berichtet der britische "Guardian", dass Putin weiterhin eng mit Generalstabschef Waleri Gerassimow zusammenarbeitet. "Wir glauben, dass Putin und Gerassimow an taktischen Entscheidungen auf einer Ebene beteiligt sind, von der wir normalerweise erwarten würden, dass sie von einem Oberst oder einem Brigadegeneral getroffen werden", sagt eine der Militärquellen der Zeitung. Dazu meint Ben Barry, ehemaliger Offizier der britischen Armee gegenüber dem Blatt: "Ein Regierungschef sollte Besseres zu tun haben, als militärische Entscheidungen zu treffen. Er sollte die politische Strategie festlegen, anstatt sich im Tagesgeschäft zu verzetteln."

Oh wait, ja, der nannte sich GRÖFAZ, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da fließt kein geld zurück, weil die busfahrer auch gerne mal 20-30km zur arbeit fahren. Und ob ein (fast) leer herum fahrender bus umweltfreundlicher ist wie ein einzelnes auto, weiß ich auch noch nicht.


Na so ein Bus verbraucht so 30l also wie 6 sparsame Autos.


Optiki schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, er ist ja schon sehr weit von den üblichen Aussagen entfernt und seine gesamten Aussagen bewahrheiten sich aktuell, selbst in den pro russischen Telegram Kanälen geht die Stimmung stetig bergab. Für mich dient er eher als Dämpfer, der die Erwartungen der Russen langsam runter holt.


Kann viele Gründe haben, aber so kann sich der gemeine Russe denken "Ja auch in staatlichen Medien höre ich andere Meinungen" und guckt keine Westmedien und dann sieht er, dass die Mahner in der Minderheit sind und so.


compisucher schrieb:


> Oh wait, ja, der nannte sich GRÖFAZ, oder?


Also es ist ein bekanntes  Phänomen, dass sich, wenn es schlecht läuft hohe Offiziere sich auf einer Ebene einmischen die sie eigentlich nichts mehr angeht. Wie Rommel der als General den einzelnen Paks Ziele zugewiesen hat.
Inwiefern das auf Politiker sonst zutrifft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Inwiefern das auf Politiker sonst zutrifft weiß ich nicht.


Hatte sich Hitler nicht auch überall eingemischt?
Und Ratschläge seiner Generäle ignoriert?


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte sich Hitler nicht auch überall eingemischt?
> Und Ratschläge seiner Generäle ignoriert?


Den meinte ich ja mit GRÖFAZ
"Größter Feldherr aller Zeiten"^^


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte sich Hitler nicht auch überall eingemischt?
> Und Ratschläge seiner Generäle ignoriert?


Ja und nein, Hitler hat mehr auf seine Generalität gehört als man oft annimmt.
Aber was machst du als General nach dem verlorenen Krieg? Du schiebst dem Toten mehr in die Schuhe als
er wirklich auf dem Kerbholz hat.
Außerdem hat das ganze manchmal tatsächlich funktioniert, den Sichelschnitt hat Hitler gegen die Mehrheit der Generalität durchgedrückt und Manstein planen lassen. Frankreich in 6 Wochen, das war das Ergebnis von Hitlers Entscheidung. 
Er war nicht genial, aber er war auch militärisch kein Vollidiot.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er war nicht genial, aber er war auch militärisch kein Vollidiot.


Na ja, 120 Divisionen, die meisten zu Fuss ohne größerem Nachschub, Munition und vor allem ohne Winterbekleidung nach Moskau zu schicken, war an Idiotie nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, 120 Divisionen, die meisten zu Fuss ohne größerem Nachschub, Munition und vor allem ohne Winterbekleidung nach Moskau zu schicken, war an Idiotie nicht zu überbieten.


Die Meinung im In und Ausland war anfangs, dass Deutschland den Krieg gegen die UdSSR gewinnt und alleine hätte
die UdSSR das auch nicht geschafft. Ohne Lend Lease und die Unzuverlässigkeit der Japaner wäre zumindest dieser Feldzug gewonnen gewesen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Meinung im In und Ausland war anfangs, dass Deutschland den Krieg gegen die UdSSR gewinnt und alleine hätte
> die UdSSR das auch nicht geschafft.


Irgendwas um die 3,5-4 Mio. km² bis grob zum Ural mit nur 3 Mio. Mann in Sommerkleidchen zu besetzen, ist per se irrational und größenwahnsinnig. Selbst wenn die Russen nada Support bekommen hätten, hätte die Wehrmacht sich irgendwann schlichtweg zu Tode gesiegt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Lend Lease und die Unzuverlässigkeit der Japaner wäre zumindest dieser Feldzug gewonnen gewesen.


Unzuverlässigkeit der Japaner? 
Was bitte hätte ein asiatischer Feudal- und Bauernstaat mit ein paar Schiffen gegen die anlaufende Rüstungsproduktion der USA denn ausrichten sollen?
DER Krieg war mit Angriff auf Pearl Harbour schon verloren.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2022)

Wir scheinen den Russen nicht sehr unähnlich zu sein...









						Heeres-Inspekteur sieht geschützte Kommunikation als Hauptaufgabe
					

Das deutsche Militär kann nicht geschützt kommunizieren. Darunter leidet bereits die Zusammenarbeit mit den NATO-Partnern, kritisiert Alfons Mais.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unzuverlässigkeit der Japaner?


Ja man hat den Russen versichert nicht einzugreifen, daher konnten die Divisionen aus Sibirien in die Schlacht vor Moskau geworfen werden. Ein zuverlässiger Verbündeter versichert dem Gegner nicht, dass er seinem Verbündeten nicht helfen wird.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wir scheinen den Russen nicht sehr unähnlich zu sein...


Doch da ist schon ein Unterschied, bei uns ist vieles nicht auf Höhe der Zeit beim Funk auf taktischer Ebene und 
bei uns ist es aus auf der Kompanieebene schon verschlüsselt, aber nicht auf dem Stand der Zeit.
Bei den Russen nutzt man allerdings auch auf der Ebene der Großverbände unverschlüsselte zivile Funkgeräte.
Wirklich ungeschützt sind wir eher auf der Gruppenebene, also bei den Leuten die ein paar dutzend Meter nebeneinander stehen.
So jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen aus der Ausbildung.


----------



## Optiki (17. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren die ASOV Soldaten, der einzige wirkliche Erfolg der Russen, für sie besteht somit ein immenses Risiko trotzdem getötet zu werden.


Das war leider abzusehen, dass die Russen nicht ihr Wort halten:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526588627945410561

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das war leider abzusehen, dass die Russen nicht ihr Wort halten:


Das machen die nur für die russischen Terroristen aus dem Donbass.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das machen die nur für die russischen Terroristen aus dem Donbass.


Dein Ernst?


----------



## Optiki (17. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das machen die nur für die russischen Terroristen aus dem Donbass.


Verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz, was du mir sagen willst


----------



## Tekkla (17. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> erstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz, was du mir sagen willst


Najo, für die Separatisten ist das Azov Regiment sowas wie das personifizierte Böse. Die wird man nicht frei lassen. Ein Teil wird zur Wahrung des Scheins vor einem der üblichen politischen Gerichte in Russland zwecks Anti-Nazi-Schauprozess landen, während man einen anderen Teil vermutlich in der "Obhut" der Separatisten lässt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man von denen auch nur einen einzigen Kämpfer in die Ukraine zurück lässt.


----------



## Optiki (17. Mai 2022)

Du scheinst zu vergessen, dass die Leute im Osten der Ukraine ja alles Russen sind, welche laut Putin und seiner Propaganda, auf deren Land (Russland) beschützt werden müssen. Sie müssen beschützt werden, vor dem Nazistaat und vor allem vor dem bösen Asov Regiment. Die ganze Welt spricht gefühlt über diese Soldaten, die einen verehren sie für ihren Kampfgeist, andere Leute fürchten sich vor ihnen und viele Menschen hassen sie, weil es deren Augen die Übernazis sind. Die Festnahme dieser Soldaten in Mariupol ist der größte (Propaganda) Erfolg und eigentlich auch der einzige Erfolg der Russen im bisherigen Verlauf des Krieges. Alle pro russischen Leute haben ein Interesse daran, dass diese Soldaten weder physisch noch für die Moral der ukrainischen Armee nochmal dienen können. Deswegen bezweifele ich, dass sie es nur für die Separatisten machen. Zudem haben sie Einheiten aus den Gebieten nicht mal nach Russland gelassen, als sich die regulären Truppen zurückziehen mussten, da die Ukrainer sie zurückgeschlagen haben, so weit reicht die Liebe dann teilweise doch nicht.

Ich mein, im Bunker waren ja auch noch Marine- und Polizeieinheiten, aber gerade für die Befehlshaber von ASOV, die regelmäßig öffentlich gesprochen haben, sehe ich echt schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich mein, im Bunker waren ja auch noch Marine- und Polizeieinheiten, aber gerade für die Befehlshaber von ASOV, die regelmäßig öffentlich gesprochen haben, sehe ich echt schwarz.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Putin dieser Unterschied überhaupt interessiert. Objektivbetrachtet haben die Verteidiger genau das gemacht, was das Wort besagt: Sich verteidigt. Das ist ein guter Grund, sie im Kampf zu töten, da sie ja genug Angebote zur Kapitulation hatten, aber seit der Gefangennahme stehen sie unter Schutz der Genfer Konvention.
Eigentlich.
Praktisch hat sich ja schon jetzt jemand im russischen Parlament gemeldet, der eine Hinrichtung als Kriegsverbrecher fordert. Da es selten vorkommt, dass irgend ein Hinterbänkler in dem System aus eigenem Anlass nach vorne prescht, kann man sicher sein, dass das ein Stimmungstest ist, wie gut der Vorschlag ankommt. Und wenn er gut ankommt, dann ist es vollkommen egal, dass es gegen niemanden der gefangengenommenen Beweise geben kann und somit ist es auch vollkommen egal, wer wer ist. Die Social-Media-Statements der Anführer aus dem Bunker heraus kennt in Russland eh kaum jemand.




compisucher schrieb:


> aus nTV:
> *+++ 07:24 Bericht: Putin mischt sich stark in Militärplanungen ein +++*
> Wladimir Putin ist laut einem Bericht so stark in die Kriegsplanungen eingebunden, dass er Entscheidungen für kleinere Armeeeinheiten selbst trifft. Mit Bezug auf westliche Quellen berichtet der britische "Guardian", dass Putin weiterhin eng mit Generalstabschef Waleri Gerassimow zusammenarbeitet. "Wir glauben, dass Putin und Gerassimow an taktischen Entscheidungen auf einer Ebene beteiligt sind, von der wir normalerweise erwarten würden, dass sie von einem Oberst oder einem Brigadegeneral getroffen werden", sagt eine der Militärquellen der Zeitung. Dazu meint Ben Barry, ehemaliger Offizier der britischen Armee gegenüber dem Blatt: "Ein Regierungschef sollte Besseres zu tun haben, als militärische Entscheidungen zu treffen. Er sollte die politische Strategie festlegen, anstatt sich im Tagesgeschäft zu verzetteln."



Nach der Krim und bis zur Vorbereitung des Einmarschs in die Ukraine habe ich mal gesagt, dass sich Putin die Taktiken und Erfolge diverser berüchtigter Größenwahnsinniger angeguckt hat und jetzt ein Best-Off aus deren Stärken und Vermeidung derer Schwächen durchzieht.

Ich möchte den zweiten Teil dieser Aussage zurückziehen.


----------



## Optiki (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Putin dieser Unterschied überhaupt interessiert. Objektivbetrachtet haben die Verteidiger genau das gemacht, was das Wort besagt: Sich verteidigt. Das ist ein guter Grund, sie im Kampf zu töten, da sie ja genug Angebote zur Kapitulation hatten, aber seit der Gefangennahme stehen sie unter Schutz der Genfer Konvention.
> Eigentlich.
> Praktisch hat sich ja schon jetzt jemand im russischen Parlament gemeldet, der eine Hinrichtung als Kriegsverbrecher fordert. Da es selten vorkommt, dass irgend ein Hinterbänkler in dem System aus eigenem Anlass nach vorne prescht, kann man sicher sein, dass das ein Stimmungstest ist, wie gut der Vorschlag ankommt. Und wenn er gut ankommt, dann ist es vollkommen egal, dass es gegen niemanden der gefangengenommenen Beweise geben kann und somit ist es auch vollkommen egal, wer wer ist. Die Social-Media-Statements der Anführer aus dem Bunker heraus kennt in Russland eh kaum jemand.


Also wenn die Russen wirklich ohne irgendwelche Kriterien der Person einfach an die 1000 Gefangene zum Tode verurteilen, geschweige den, sie sogar zeitnahe anfangen würden sie hinzurichten, dann würde das definitiv eine neue Grenze überschreiten.  Dann könnte wohl auch eine Einstufung Russlands als terroristischer Staat durch die USA erfolgen. Die Ukrainer würden härter und ohne Gnade vorgehen, was dann auch die Separatisten zu spüren kriegen würden. Der Westen müsste dann schauen, welche Sanktionen noch möglich sind, auch wenn diese noch tiefer ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Putin dieser Unterschied überhaupt interessiert. Objektivbetrachtet haben die Verteidiger genau das gemacht, was das Wort besagt: Sich verteidigt. Das ist ein guter Grund, sie im Kampf zu töten, da sie ja genug Angebote zur Kapitulation hatten, aber seit der Gefangennahme stehen sie unter Schutz der Genfer Konvention.
> Eigentlich.
> Praktisch hat sich ja schon jetzt jemand im russischen Parlament gemeldet, der eine Hinrichtung als Kriegsverbrecher fordert. Da es selten vorkommt, dass irgend ein Hinterbänkler in dem System aus eigenem Anlass nach vorne prescht, kann man sicher sein, dass das ein Stimmungstest ist, wie gut der Vorschlag ankommt. Und wenn er gut ankommt, dann ist es vollkommen egal, dass es gegen niemanden der gefangengenommenen Beweise geben kann und somit ist es auch vollkommen egal, wer wer ist. Die Social-Media-Statements der Anführer aus dem Bunker heraus kennt in Russland eh kaum jemand.





Optiki schrieb:


> Also wenn die Russen wirklich ohne irgendwelche Kriterien der Person einfach an die 1000 Gefangene zum Tode verurteilen, geschweige den, sie sogar zeitnahe anfangen würden sie hinzurichten, dann würde das definitiv eine neue Grenze überschreiten.  Dann könnte wohl auch eine Einstufung Russlands als terroristischer Staat durch die USA erfolgen. Die Ukrainer würden härter und ohne Gnade vorgehen, was dann auch die Separatisten zu spüren kriegen würden. Der Westen müsste dann schauen, welche Sanktionen noch möglich sind, auch wenn diese noch tiefer ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


Würde mich wundern wenn die überhaupt alle eine Verurteilung bekommen.
Putin sind Menschenrechte doch eh egal.
Ich glaube auch das sie vorher massiv gefoltert werden bevor man sich hinrichtet.
Um an Informationen zu kommen.
Die verschleppten zivilen Ukrainer tun mir auch leid. Immerhin fast 1 Million. Die kommen bestimmt in "Umerziehungslager" oder so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> so wenn die Russen wirklich ohne irgendwelche Kriterien der Person einfach an die 1000 Gefangene zum Tode verurteilen, geschweige den, sie sogar zeitnahe anfangen würden sie hinzurichten, dann würde das definitiv eine neue Grenze überschreiten.


Was wäre denn daran jetzt so neu, abgesehen von "1000 auf einmal"?
Dass man in Russland für weit weniger schwere Vergehen schon mal spontan lebenslang (was nicht allzu lang sein muss in dem Fall) im Gulag verschwinden kann oder ne Prise Nowitschok abbekommt ist ja jetzt nicht neu. :-/


----------



## Tekkla (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Also wenn die Russen wirklich ohne irgendwelche Kriterien der Person einfach an die 1000 Gefangene zum Tode verurteilen, geschweige den, sie sogar zeitnahe anfangen würden sie hinzurichten, dann würde das definitiv eine neue Grenze überschreiten. Dann könnte wohl auch eine Einstufung Russlands als terroristischer Staat durch die USA erfolgen. Die Ukrainer würden härter und ohne Gnade vorgehen, was dann auch die Separatisten zu spüren kriegen würden. Der Westen müsste dann schauen, welche Sanktionen noch möglich sind, auch wenn diese noch tiefer ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sich Russland im Kampf gegen Neonazis wähnt. Das Azov Regiment wurde da fast schon zu sowas wie die SS hochstilisiert. Die sind das Vorführobjekt zur Legitimation des Krieges. So nach dem Motto: Seht her! Das sind die Nazischweine, die unserer russischen Brüder und Schwestern im Donbass immer wieder töteten. Das ist jetzt aber dank uns vorbei!

Einigen dieser Menschen werden die Russen und/oder Separatisten den Prozess machen. Sowas wie die Nürnberger Prozesse, nur halt russisch fadenscheinig dilletantisch. Die ersten Ansätze dazu sieht man darin, dass man die Soldaten per Gesetz zu Terroristen machen will. Damit fallen die aus Genfer Konvention raus. Und dann gande ihnen Gott. Und der Rest? Wer weiß denn aktuell wie viele Menschen nun wirklich im Stahlwerk waren oder gar noch sind? Eben. 

Für die Separatisten ist das Azov Regiment das Böse - vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass sie ja selber böse Terroristen sind. Das ist aber egal, solange man als Sieger die Propaganda-Geschichte schreibt. Und das bedeutet mMn, dass den Kämpfern von Azov definitiv nichts Gutes oder gar die Freiheit erwartet.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für die Separatisten ist das Azov Regiment das Böse - vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass sie ja selber böse Terroristen sind. Das ist aber egal, solange man als Sieger die Propaganda-Geschichte schreibt. Und das bedeutet mMn, dass den Kämpfern von Azov definitiv nichts Gutes oder gar die Freiheit erwartet.


Deswegen wollten sie ja auch zuerst unter keinen Umständen ergeben. Weil sie selber wissen was sie erwartet.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für die Separatisten ist das Azov Regiment das Böse - vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass sie ja selber böse Terroristen sind. Das ist aber egal, solange man als Sieger die Propaganda-Geschichte schreibt.


Hmmm... ich fürchte in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Russland (oder zumindest jene, die glauben, irgendwas sagen zu haben), völlig aus den Augen verloren haben, wie sehr die Angriffskriegssache vor allem langfristig Russland schädigen wird. 
Und Russland jetzt schon nicht mehr definitiv nicht als Sieger aus der Kiste herauskommt.

Wenn Putin zulässt, dass genau diese Kriegsgefangene nicht nach Genfer Konvention behandelt werden, wird er historisch auf einer Ebene mit Pol Pot, Idi Amin oder gar Gröfaz eingeordnet werden.
Gut, er könnte denken, ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, regiert es sich ungeniert...
Aber der Schaden für Russland wäre immens.

Besteht alleine aus der Gier nach Rohstoffen der Industrienationen noch eine gewisse Chance, dass mit einem baldigen Ende der Kriegshandlungen und er Unversehrtheit der Ukraine, die Sanktionen aufgehoben werden und der Handel sich normalisiert, würde in solche einem Fall eine völlige wirtschaftliche Isolation zumindest von Hightech über Jahrzehnte andauern.

So, 20 Jahre ein die Zukunft (und alle noch folgenden Krisen wie Hungersnöte usw.) braucht aber kein Mensch mehr russische (fossile) Rohstoffe. Die Energiesicherung wird größtenteils regenerativ sein.

Und dies kann oder will Putin nicht sehen, dass er mit einer solchen Aktion Russland in ein Armenhaus verwandelt, dass u. U. über Generationen nicht mehr auf die Beine kommt.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet mMn, dass den Kämpfern von Azov definitiv nichts Gutes oder gar die Freiheit erwartet.


Die Indizien verdichten sich, dass von den Leutz nicht all zu viele überleben werden.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn Putin zulässt, dass genau diese Kriegsgefangene nicht nach Genfer Konvention behandelt werden, wird er historisch auf einer Ebene mit Pol Pot, Idi Amin oder gar Gröfaz eingeordnet werden.
> Gut, er könnte denken, ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, regiert es sich ungeniert...
> Aber der Schaden für Russland wäre immens.


Ich glaube Putin ist das egal. Und ich glaube auch das nicht alle Kriegsgefangene faire Prozesse bekommen.
Wenn man da überhaupt noch von "fair" sprechen kann.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube Putin ist das egal.


Was wieder für seine Weltfremdheit sprechen würde.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich glaube auch das nicht alle Kriegsgefangene faire Prozesse bekommen.
> Wenn man da überhaupt noch von "fair" sprechen kann.


Der Knackpunkt ist, dass Kriegsgefangene gar keinem Prozess zugeführt werden dürfen.
Sofern berechtigte Vorwürfe gegenüber den Soldaten im Raum stehen würden, gibts hierfür den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof in Den Haag.
Allerdings würden sich dann die Asow-Jungs in eine lange Schlange hinter gefühlt 10.000 Russen einreichen dürfen...


----------



## Optiki (18. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn die überhaupt alle eine Verurteilung bekommen.
> Putin sind Menschenrechte doch eh egal.
> Ich glaube auch das sie vorher massiv gefoltert werden bevor man sich hinrichtet.
> Um an Informationen zu kommen.
> Die verschleppten zivilen Ukrainer tun mir auch leid. Immerhin fast 1 Million. Die kommen bestimmt in "Umerziehungslager" oder so.


Die Russen sind bestimmt vieles und haben auch viele schlimme Sachen gemacht. Sie halten aber aktuell noch bestimmte Grenzen in der Ukraine ein und machen keine absoluten Vernichtungskrieg, vlt auch teilweise nicht, weil ihnen wichtige Raketen fehlen. Kommt es zu solchen Fällen, wie Bucha oder Kramatorsk, die wahrscheinlich auch in dem Umfang nicht geplant waren, werden massive Verleumdungskampanien gefahren und die Sachen zu verschleiern. (das sogar mit gutem Erfolg, wenn man mal Social Media verfolgt).

Das die 1 Millionen Menschen verschleppt wurden, kann aktuell keiner richtig nachweisen, deswegen wird das noch nicht so krass wahrgenommen, kannst ja mal auf der Straße in Deutschland 10 Leute fragen, wie viele das wahrgenommen haben und tatsächlich glauben.

Wenn die Russen gewollt hätten, dann hätten sie schon viel mehr Leid in kurzer Zeit auslösen können, sie könnten viele ihrer Marschflugkörper einfach mitten am Tag in die Großstädte schießen, das Gas ganz abstellen usw.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was wäre denn daran jetzt so neu, abgesehen von "1000 auf einmal"?
> Dass man in Russland für weit weniger schwere Vergehen schon mal spontan lebenslang (was nicht allzu lang sein muss in dem Fall) im Gulag verschwinden kann oder ne Prise Nowitschok abbekommt ist ja jetzt nicht neu. :-/


In deinem Spektrum gibt es gefühlt nur Alles oder Nichts und für dich wurden dann bereits alle Grenzen überschritten. Jedoch so hart es klingt, aber in diesem Krieg (und bei dem Umgang mit Russland) gibt es definitiv noch Eskalationsstufen, auch wenn es teilweise nicht mehr viele sind.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass sich Russland im Kampf gegen Neonazis wähnt. Das Azov Regiment wurde da fast schon zu sowas wie die SS hochstilisiert. Die sind das Vorführobjekt zur Legitimation des Krieges. So nach dem Motto: Seht her! Das sind die Nazischweine, die unserer russischen Brüder und Schwestern im Donbass immer wieder töteten. Das ist jetzt aber dank uns vorbei!


Da reden wir doch über die selbe Sache, ich habe nur gegen deine Aussage argumentiert, sie würden es nur für die Separatisten machen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Einigen dieser Menschen werden die Russen und/oder Separatisten den Prozess machen. Sowas wie die Nürnberger Prozesse, nur halt russisch fadenscheinig dilletantisch. Die ersten Ansätze dazu sieht man darin, dass man die Soldaten per Gesetz zu Terroristen machen will. Damit fallen die aus Genfer Konvention raus. Und dann gande ihnen Gott. Und der Rest? Wer weiß denn aktuell wie viele Menschen nun wirklich im Stahlwerk waren oder gar noch sind? Eben.


Korrekt, sie werden das mit bekannten Asov Soldaten machen, aber nicht mit allen die sich da ergeben haben, vor allem nicht mit den Frauen. Wozu benutze ich eigentlich noch die Zitieren-Funktion, wenn die Aussagen der anderen Leute einfach ignoriert werden.

Nochmal zum mit meißeln, ich habe ich meinem ersten Post zum Thema Evakuierung schon geschrieben, die Ukrainer müssen sich sehr sicher in ihrem Handeln sein, wenn sie es riskieren die Asov Soldaten in die Hände des Feindes zu geben. Später habe ich die Meldung zur Duma geteilt, worauf hin du behauptet hast, es wird nur wegen den Separatisten gemacht, worauf ich nochmal auf die ganze Kriegspropaganda verwiesen habe und welche wichtige Rolle die Asov Soldaten da auch für die Russen spielen. Dann habe ich geschrieben, dass die Russen wahrscheinlich nur gegen Asov Soldaten vorgehen und da vor allem die bekannten Führungsgesichter, worauf @ruyven_macaran meinte, dass sie gleich allen den Prozess machen werden.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Für die Separatisten ist das Azov Regiment das Böse - vollkommen unabhängig davon, dass sie ja selber böse Terroristen sind. Das ist aber egal, solange man als Sieger die Propaganda-Geschichte schreibt. Und das bedeutet mMn, dass den Kämpfern von Azov definitiv nichts Gutes oder gar die Freiheit erwartet.


Ich mein die Leute von Asov haben in der Vergangenheit auch Straftaten begangen(inklusive Videos) und sind massiv gegen Separatisten vorgegangen, da hat man ja wenigsten Punkte, die man bei der Begründung anbringen kann, vor allem wenn in der Argumentation der Russen die Gebiete der Separatisten zu Russland gehören.

Die Marine Soldaten und Polizisten haben aber erstmal nur Mariupol verteidigt, da müsste man sich schon sehr viel zusammenspinnen, damit die Propaganda Kinder das fressen, zudem immer nur die Rede von Asov war, welche die Menschen als Schutzschild benutzen oder Krankhäuser besetzten. 

Wenn angeblich keiner weiß, wie viele Soldaten aus dem Werk kommen, dann sollte man das vielleicht auch Russland mitteilen, weil die jeden Tage  auf ihren Propaganda-Kanälen senden, wie viele Busse da stehen und die Leute beim abtasten bzw. im Bus filmen, selbst die internationalen Medien nutzen diese Bilder.



RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen wollten sie ja auch zuerst unter keinen Umständen ergeben. Weil sie selber wissen was sie erwartet.


Wir wissen  nicht, welchen Deal die Ukrainer da vermeidlich ausgehandelt haben. Es muss ja schon etwas Handfestes gewesen sein, dass die Befehlshaber von Asov sich diesem Befehl untergeordnet haben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir wissen  nicht, welchen Deal die Ukrainer da vermeidlich ausgehandelt haben. Es muss ja schon etwas Handfestes gewesen sein, dass die Befehlshaber von Asov sich diesem Befehl untergeordnet haben.


Naja, vertrauenswürdig sind die Russen nicht gerade. Und haben sich schon oft nicht an Absprachen gehalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist, dass Kriegsgefangene gar keinem Prozess zugeführt werden dürfen.
> Sofern berechtigte Vorwürfe gegenüber den Soldaten im Raum stehen würden, gibts hierfür den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof in Den Haag.
> Allerdings würden sich dann die Asow-Jungs in eine lange Schlange hinter gefühlt 10.000 Russen einreichen dürfen...


kenne mich damit nicht aus, aber:

das gilt dann ja ebenso für die ukraine und genau die haben ja gerade erst einen russischen kriegsgefangenen wegen kriegsverbrechens und mordes vor gericht gestellt. (derjenige hat übrigens scheinbar gestanden)
wenn das "nicht möglich" ist, dann verhält sich die ukraine in dem fall derzeit ja auch absolut falsch - und sie geben den russen damit quasi einen präzedenzfall, den diese bezüglich eigener verfahren wegen kriegsverbrechens gegen die ukrainischen kriegsgefangenen als rechtfertigung bemühen könnten.
beschweren könnte sich die ukraine dann auch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (18. Mai 2022)

Das ist völlig richtig.
Bin jetzt kein Jurist, aber liegt ein Geständnis vor oder ausreichend Beweise, kann natürlich ein Kriegsgefangener wegen verübter Verbrechen verurteilt werden.
Die Kernfrage in dem von Dir geschilderten Fall für mich ist ja, inwiefern ist dass Geständnis des Russen tatsächlich freiwillig oder erzwungen. mir fehlt da auf Ukrainischer Seite ein wenig die Transparenz, meinethalben durch Unterstützung von Den Haag. Zumindest habe ich keine tiefergehenden Infos darüber.

Die Problematik auf russischer Seite ist ja eher, dass allgemein Asow-Regiment mit Nazi gleichgesetzt wird und ein Generalverdacht ausgesprochen wird.
Ein gemutmaßter Generalverdacht hat aber wenig mit Indizien oder Beweisen oder gar einem freiwilligen Geständnis zu tun.
Ich bin fast überzeugt, das in ein paar Tagen einige der jetzt gefangenen Ukrainer Geständnisse werbewirksam im TV ablegen werden und jeder wird wissen, dass Elektroschocks nur die Spitze der russischen Überredungskunst sein dürften.


----------



## Optiki (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab leider das Gefühl, dort Endet es wie letzten Monat um Izyum, wo ukrainischen Einheiten ewig gegengehalten haben, bis ihnen die Munition ausgegangen ist, es dann keine Anweisung mehr gab und sie anschließend mit der Hilfe von Artillerie überrannt wurden. Ähnlich Hinweise gibt es jetzt schon wieder, dass ihnen die Munition ausgeht und die Führung sich dazu nicht meldet bzw. wenn man die russischen Kanälen paar Sekunden anschaut, kommen einem gleich die passenden Bilder aus den Regionen entgegen.


Ich habe wohl Recht behalten, ich hoffe die Ukrainer verlieren dieses Mal nicht so viel Soldaten und eventuell etwas weniger westliches Material.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526907208998453250

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526835452774297600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Also wenn die Russen wirklich ohne irgendwelche Kriterien der Person einfach an die 1000 Gefangene zum Tode verurteilen, geschweige den, sie sogar zeitnahe anfangen würden sie hinzurichten, dann würde das definitiv eine neue Grenze überschreiten.  Dann könnte wohl auch eine Einstufung Russlands als terroristischer Staat durch die USA erfolgen. Die Ukrainer würden härter und ohne Gnade vorgehen, was dann auch die Separatisten zu spüren kriegen würden. Der Westen müsste dann schauen, welche Sanktionen noch möglich sind, auch wenn diese noch tiefer ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.





compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn Putin zulässt, dass genau diese Kriegsgefangene nicht nach Genfer Konvention behandelt werden, wird er historisch auf einer Ebene mit Pol Pot, Idi Amin oder gar Gröfaz eingeordnet werden.
> Gut, er könnte denken, ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, regiert es sich ungeniert...
> Aber der Schaden für Russland wäre immens.



Bislang hat sich Putin nur sehr gering um Schäden für Russland, ausländische Sanktionen oder gar seinen Ruf außerhalb Russlands gesorgt. Und ehrlich gesagt wäre selbst das demonstrative an die Wand stellen von 500 gegnerischen Kämpfern immer noch wenig gegen einen Angriffskrieg mit systematischen Bombardements ziviler Einrichtungen, großflächiger Ermordung von Zivilisten, Verschleppung von 100000den in Arbeits? Umerziehungs? Konzentrations?lager etc.. Und das hat er alles schon gemacht.

Ich persönlich würde es aber nicht so ganz plakativ erwarten. 100 herausragende wegen besonderer "Verbrechen" schnell vor ein Militärtribunal, 200 wegen Nazitums lebenslang in Arbeitslager, in denen keiner das erste Jahr überlebt, 100 Verletzte, die es leider nicht geschafft haben und der Rest kriegt dann noch ein paar individuelle Strafen, wird auf der Flucht erschossen oder tatsächlich gegen eigene Leute ausgetauscht, weil man ja "nett" ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was wieder für seine Weltfremdheit sprechen würde.
> 
> Der Knackpunkt ist, dass Kriegsgefangene gar keinem Prozess zugeführt werden dürfen.
> Sofern berechtigte Vorwürfe gegenüber den Soldaten im Raum stehen würden, gibts hierfür den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof in Den Haag.
> Allerdings würden sich dann die Asow-Jungs in eine lange Schlange hinter gefühlt 10.000 Russen einreichen dürfen...



Russland erkennt den IGH nicht an und es erkennt die Ukraine nicht an und es hat sich Mariupol einverleibt => die werden in Mariupol begangene Taten als Verbrechen in Russland deklarieren oder, wenn sie ganz originell sind, die "Taten" der "Nazis" gemäß des Weltgerichtsprinzip vor heimischen Gerichten verhandeln, so wie das z.B. Deutschland mit Menschenrechtsverbrechern aus Syrien macht.

Kriegsgefangene dürfen übrigens Prozessen zugeführt werden, wenn sie Straftaten begehen/begangen haben. Nur für ihre Kriegsteilnahme darf man sie nicht belangen, weil Kriegführen kein individuelles Verbrechen ist.
Aber Russland ist ja nicht im Krieg. Russland ist ja in einer Spezialoperation, was die ukrainischen Verteidiger im Umkehrschluss schon mal alle zum Widerständlern gegen die Staatsgewalt macht, nach russischer Lesart.




Optiki schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mit meißeln, ich habe ich meinem ersten Post zum Thema Evakuierung schon geschrieben, die Ukrainer müssen sich sehr sicher in ihrem Handeln sein, wenn sie es riskieren die Asov Soldaten in die Hände des Feindes zu geben.



Sowohl russischen als auch ukrainischen Schilderungen als auch simpler Logik nach hatten sie kaum eine andere Chance. Schon vor Wochen wurden im Stahlwerk Lebensmittel, Munition und vor allem Trinkwasser knapp. Seitdem wurden größere Strukturen zum Einsturz gebracht, Teile der Anlage mit Phosphor ausgeräuchert, etc.. Die Soldaten sind einfach am Ende und wenn man sich den hohen Anteil von Verletzten und den sich ergebenden anguckt, dann ist die beste Interpretation noch, dass sie die ohnehin kaum noch zum Kampf geeigneten rausschaffen, damit die anderen noch etwas länger durchhalten. Aber nüchtern betrachtet ist es einfach so, dass Mariupol zu früh und zu großräumig eingekesselt wurde. Der Rest der Ukraine hatte nie eine Chance, den Verschanzten rechtzeitig zur Hilfe zu kommen und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie vor der Wahl stehen: Aufgeben oder vor Ort sterben. Auch ersteres bietet nur eine kleine Chance auf Überleben, aber das ist mehr als letzteres.



> worauf @ruyven_macaran meinte, dass sie gleich allen den Prozess machen werden.



Ich habe keinen Zeitrahmen genannt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Putin kein Interesse daran hat, Leute entkommen zu lassen, die in der Ukraine als Helden gefeiert werden würden.



> Ich mein die Leute von Asov haben in der Vergangenheit auch Straftaten begangen(inklusive Videos) und sind massiv gegen Separatisten vorgegangen, da hat man ja wenigsten Punkte, die man bei der Begründung anbringen kann, vor allem wenn in der Argumentation der Russen die Gebiete der Separatisten zu Russland gehören.



Vorsicht: Das Asow-Regiment, dass jetzt im Aosw-Stahlwerk aufgeben musste, ist eine reguläre ukrainische Militäreinheit und nicht mit dem Asow-Battalion zu verwechseln, dass 2014 von Ultranationalisten als Reaktion auf den russischen Einmarsch gegründet wurde und auch nicht mit der neonazisitischen Asow-Bewegung. Regiment und Bewegung sind zwar beides Gruppierungen, die aus der ursprünglichen Battalionsgruppe entstanden sind, aber eben gerade weil die ukrainische Führung die Neonazis aus dem Militärverbund rausgeschmissen hat. Das heißt es gibt zwar gegen Russland kämpfende "Asow"-Neonazis, denen man nicht im Dunkeln begegnen möchte, aber das sind nicht die "Asow"-Soldaten, die jetz nach langem Kampf gegen Russland aufgeben mussten.

Genau den Unterschied wird Putin aber eben vermutlich nicht machen, sondern einfach irgendwen an die Wand stellen. Die russische Justiz war ja schon zu Friedenszeiten und bei politisch brisanten Prozessen sehr gut darin, eindeutige ""Schuldige"" zu finden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

> Der ukrainische Botschafter Andrij Melnyk hält einen Nato-Beitritt seines Landes für ebenso schnell umsetzbar wie den von Finnland und Schweden. »Klar ist: Wir wollen schnell in die Nato. Das kann genauso rasch gehen wie im Fall von Schweden oder Finnland. Es bräuchte nur eine rein politische Entscheidung, um die Ukraine zügig ins Bündnis zu integrieren«, sagte Melnyk den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe . »Wenn die Ukraine im Bündnis wäre, sinkt das Risiko eines Atomkrieges. Dann würde Putin wissen: Würde die Ukraine mit Nuklearwaffen angegriffen, müsste er mit einem atomaren Gegenschlag rechnen. Das würde ihn davon abhalten.«


Quelle: Selenskyj bereitet Bevölkerung auf längeren Krieg vor, neue US-Botschafterin für die Ukraine bestätigt – das geschah in der Nacht

Manchmal frage ich mich ob der Mann noch ganz bei Sinnen ist? Nein, die Ukraine kann nicht einfach der Nato beitreten. Vor allem weil dort noch Krieg herrscht und sie direkt involviert ist. Selbst ein schneller EU-Beitritt ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Selenskyj bereitet Bevölkerung auf längeren Krieg vor, neue US-Botschafterin für die Ukraine bestätigt – das geschah in der Nacht
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich ob der Mann noch ganz bei Sinnen ist? Nein, die Ukraine kann nicht einfach der Nato beitreten. Vor allem weil dort noch Krieg herrscht und sie direkt involviert ist. Selbst ein schneller EU-Beitritt ist unwahrscheinlich.


ja, bei melnyk muss man sich häufig so einiges fragen... ist für mich schon lange ein diplomat, der keiner ist. so jemanden hat die ukraine meiner meinung nach auch nicht verdient, glaube er schadet eher, als dass er hilft.

und bei solchen aussagen seinerseits muss man irgendwann schon vermuten, dass er den dritten weltkrieg will.   
wobei man auch (galgen)humorvoll anmerken könnte, dass es aufgrund eines weiteren autokraten *hust* erdo... *hust* mit finnland und schweden ja eben nicht rasch geht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Mai 2022)

schade, dass man kaum verstehen würde, was die da so von sich gäben. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527224269834444801

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (19. Mai 2022)

Die USA weigern sich wohl die Raketen mit hoher Reichweite  zu liefern (nur maximal 42 Meilen), da sie die Angst haben das die Ukraine über die Grenze hinweg angreifen wird und es somit mehr Brennstoff zwischen Nato und Russland geben könnte. Das ist zwar irgendwo verständlich, aber die Raketen wären schon sehr relevant  für die Ukrainer. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527225951775506433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie Situation sieht gerade eher schlecht aus für die Ukrainer, die Russen drücken mit voller Kraft rein, teilweise sogar in der Sumy Region, welche eigentlich schon komplett hin zur Grenze befreit waren. An fast allen Fronten werden sie Ukrainer zurück gedrückt. Die Frage ist zwar, wie lange das die Russen in der Gewalt durchhalten, aber bis dahin können sie noch viel Leid zufügen und die Ukrainer einige gute Einheiten verlieren. 

Bei Thema Soldaten aus dem Stahlwerk sprechen die "Gerüchte" wohl davon, dass die Asov Soldaten wohl direkt nach Russland gebracht wurden, um ihnen den Prozess zu machen und gegen die Befehlshaber wurde ein Haftbefehle erlassen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527006247182123010

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527181280600895490

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Mai 2022)

Bei Tagesschau.de mutmaßt man darüber, dass der Oberst a.D. von neulich ganz bewusst und auch nicht zufällig in der Talkshow davon sprach, dass Russland so wie jetzt gerade keinen Sieg davon tragen würde, um die Bevölkerung auf das, was jetzt noch kommt, vorzubereiten.









						Äußerungen im Staats-TV: Kritische Töne - im Sinne des Kremls?
					

Ein russischer Oberst, der im Staats-TV von einer sich verschlechternden Situation in der Ukraine spricht: Dieser Auftritt sorgte international für Schlagzeilen. Doch möglicherweise war die eigentliche Botschaft eine ganz andere. Von C. Nagel.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

> Die russische Armee wollte mit groß angelegten Operationen den Gegner einkesseln. Gleichsam nach historischem Vorbild: Mit solchen "Kesselschlachten" war die Wehrmacht im Zweiten Weltkrieg beim Abgriff auf die Sowjetunion 1941 und 1942 sehr erfolgreich – die Rote Armee übernahm diese Taktik dann. 77 Jahre nach dem Ende des Weltkriegs gelingt es den russischen Truppen jedoch nicht, die ukrainischen Verbände im Donbass mit Vorstößen aus dem Osten und dem Süden so einzuschließen, dass sie nicht mehr versorgt werden können.
> 
> Da die russische Führung nach Schätzungen nur 100.000 Mann im Donbass einsetzt und nach Angaben des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums bereits bis zu einem Drittel seiner Kampfkraft eingebüßt hat, kann den Angreifern eine erfolgreiche Einkesselung momentan kaum gelingen. Ihnen fehlen dazu viele Tausende Soldaten. Zumal die Ukraine bei den Kämpfen im Osten aus dem Westen gelieferte Waffen einsetzt, etwa Artillerie und Transportpanzer: Sie kann ihre Verluste mit dem Nachschub aus den Nato-Staaten kompensieren. Und sie erhält zunehmend moderne Waffen wie Switchblade und Phoenix Ghost, die einmal abgefeuert aus der Luft effektiv einzelne gegnerische Fahrzeuge und Stellungen zerstören können.



und



> Russlands Führung versucht, ihre Armee in der Ukraine personell aufzustocken. Mit weiteren Truppen, die nach der fast vollständigen Einnahme von Mariupol frei werden, könnten die Angreifer den militärischen Druck auf den Donbass von Süden erhöhen. Oder vielleicht Odessa bedrohen, um die ukrainischen Streitkräfte an mehreren Kriegsschauplätzen zu binden. Für ernste Angriffe auf Odessa allerdings dürfte den russischen Truppen gerade die Kraft fehlen.
> 
> Wenn Putin der Ukraine offiziell den Krieg erklären würde, was er bislang nicht getan hat, dann könnte er mehr Soldaten mobil machen und entschiedener vorgehen. "Das wäre eine Option", sagte Gustav Gressel, Militärexperte beim European Council on Foreign Relations auf Welt-TV. Wenn die russische Armee aber weiterhin solche Verluste habe, dann werde sie schon bald nicht mehr fähig sein, weitere Operationen zu unternehmen. Carlo Masala, der Experte aus München, spricht sogar von einer katastrophalen Niederlage, die Russland drohe. Die Regierungen in Kiew und Moskau stimmen ihre Bevölkerungen derweil auf einen längeren Krieg ein. Die Kämpfe, das Leiden und das Sterben im Donbass werden andauern.


Quelle: Einkesselung gescheitert

Bin mal gespannt wann Putin  zur Generalmobilmachung aufruft. Eigentlich wurde die ja schon für den 09. Mai erwartet.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Generalmobilmachung


Das wird die Bevölkerung nicht mitmachen. Die ist mMn aktuell nämlich so drauf, dass man die Soldaten und den Präsidenten machen lässt und selber nur - wie bei uns auch - am Stammtisch - oder wie das die Russen nennen - darüber redet und sich als der bessere GröFaZ darstellt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die ohnehin schon arg gebeutelte russische Wirtschaft die Arbeitskräfte nehmen lässt. Und je länger dieses Kriegsdesaster dauert, umso mehr wird es auch dem aus den letzten Winkel Russlands kommenden Menschen dämmern, dass der Angriff eine - man möge die Wortwahl verzeihen - total hirnverbrannte Arschgeburt ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

@Tekkla : Ich hoffe es!


----------



## compisucher (20. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Einkesselung gescheitert


Kesselschlachten erfordern in der Regel sehr schnelle Verbände und ausreichende Flankenreserven.
Z. B. ein für die deutsche Wehrmacht erfolgreiche Klassiker war der Doppelkessel von Wjasma und Brjansk.








						Doppelschlacht bei Wjasma und Brjansk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die angreifenden Deutschen hatten eine Angriffsgeschwindigkeit bis zur russischen Stellung Mcensk von ca. 230 km in 30 Tagen = nicht ganz 8km /Tag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bedenkt man nun, dass die damaligen Verbände im Gelände mit Panzern max. 25 km /Tag machen konnten und Nachschub noch mit Pferdefuhrwerken organisiert wurden, müsste man auf heutige mobile Verhältnisse eine ca. die 3fache Geschwindigkeit ansetzten.
Denn, auch der heutige Gegner ist weitaus mobiler, blöder Weise im Falle der Ukrainer sogar schneller, weil weniger schwere Waffenträger wie Panzer.

Sprich, so lange also die Russen mit ihren Angriffskeilen nicht grob 20-25 km/Tag vorankommen, wird das rein physikalisch nix mit dem Kessel.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das wird die Bevölkerung nicht mitmachen. Die ist mMn aktuell nämlich so drauf, dass man die Soldaten und den Präsidenten machen lässt und selber nur - wie bei uns auch - am Stammtisch - oder wie das die Russen nennen - darüber redet und sich als der bessere GröFaZ darstellt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich die ohnehin schon arg gebeutelte russische Wirtschaft die Arbeitskräfte nehmen lässt. Und je länger dieses Kriegsdesaster dauert, umso mehr wird es auch dem aus den letzten Winkel Russlands kommenden Menschen dämmern, dass der Angriff eine - man möge die Wortwahl verzeihen - total hirnverbrannte Arschgeburt ist.


dann schauen wir doch mal, was sie dazu zu sagen hat. der kanal ist denk ich recht empfehlenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnKMLM7Hvqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (20. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei Tagesschau.de mutmaßt man darüber, dass der Oberst a.D. von neulich ganz bewusst und auch nicht zufällig in der Talkshow davon sprach, dass Russland so wie jetzt gerade keinen Sieg davon tragen würde, um die Bevölkerung auf das, was jetzt noch kommt, vorzubereiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Führung kennt ja seine Einstellung zu dem Krieg und kennt auch seine alten Veröffentlichungen, ebenso war es ja schon sein zweiter Auftritt, es muss also schon einen Grund gegeben haben, warum er sprechen durfte, das könnte halt sein, senken der Erwartungshaltung oder das Vorbereiten auf hohe Verluste, weil sie an ihrem Plan festhalten.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527295416147902467

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seine neue Rede passt ja zur zweiten Variante und ja die Russen sollte man nicht ganz schlecht reden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Einkesselung gescheitert


Aktuell versuchen es in einem kleinen Maßstab und sollen die letzten Tage teilweise 15km an einem Tag geschafft haben. (siehe großer grüner Kreis)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein große Mehrheit der Truppen ist bereits vor Wochen aus Mariupol abgezogen und laut dem Pentagon sind da noch 2 BTGs, die werden mit ihren maximal 2000 Soldaten keinen Ansturm auf Odessa ermöglichen. Die Truppen welche bereits vor Wochen weg sind, greifen aktuell mit dem Offensive rund um den großen grünen Kreis an.

Die Sache mit der Mobilisierung, wenn ich es einen Land in einer solche Situation zutraue, dann ist es Russland. Die Ukrainer behaupten auch weiterhin, sie sehen die Vorbereitung dafür.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Hier verurteilt Bush den Angriff auf den Irak ääähhh Ukraine. Er meinte Ukraine...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEg6Ht2pNH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hier verurteilt Bush den Angriff auf den Irak ääähhh Ukraine. Er meinte Ukraine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das dürfte das absolute paradebeispiel eines freudschen versprechers sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Ich musste auch erstmal lachen. Aber eigentlich ist es sehr traurig, was die Irakinvasion alles ausgelöst hat. Selbst der IS ist ja eine Entwicklung davon. 
Das man heute darüber lachen kann, zeigt mir wie moralisch am A**** wir doch sind, wenn wir Putin für etwas verurteilen, während wir Bush bei der exakt gleichen Sache unterstützt haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich musste auch erstmal lachen. Aber eigentlich ist es sehr traurig, was die Irakinvasion alles ausgelöst hat. Selbst der IS ist ja eine Entwicklung davon.
> Das man heute darüber lachen kann, zeigt mir wie moralisch am A**** wir doch sind, wenn wir Putin für etwas verurteilen, während wir Bush bei der exakt gleichen Sache unterstützt haben...


also erstens lachen wir hier nicht über den einmarsch in den irak, sondern "nur" über bushs versprecher und zweitens gibt es bei den beiden kriegen doch erhebliche unterschiede (womit ich den irak-krieg absolut nicht rechtfertigen oder gutheißen möchte!).

zudem haben "wir", also deutschland uns im irak-krieg immerhin sehr viel deutlicher zurückgehalten als viele andere staaten - ironischerweise unter schröders regierung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> während wir Bush bei der exakt gleichen Sache unterstützt haben...


Der Unterschied ist halt, dass Selenskyj demokratisch gewählt wurde, während Saddam ein Diktator war, der sein eigenes Volk vergast hat.
Ich hab ja die Meinung, dass Deutschland am Hindukusch verteidigt wird, nie geteilt.
Aber jetzt teile ich die Meinung, dass unsere freiheitliche Lebensweise in der Ukraine verteidigt wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

akut passend dazu:









						Gerhard Schröder gibt Posten bei russischem Staatskonzern Rosneft auf - WELT
					

Altkanzler Gerhard Schröder und der Geschäftsmann Matthias Warnig haben Rosneft informiert, dem Aufsichtsrat nicht länger angehören zu können. Der SPD-Bezirk Hannover will am 15. Juni über die Anträge zum Parteiausschluss von Schröder verhandeln.




					www.welt.de
				




wer weiß von wem das ausging? vielleicht von putin selbst, da schröder nun absolut jeden rest seiner strahlkraft verloren hat und damit "nutzlos" ist? kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass schröder sich die kohle freiwillig entgehen lässt, erst recht da sein ruf eh irreparabel beschädigt ist.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das man heute darüber lachen kann, zeigt mir wie moralisch am A**** wir doch sind, wenn wir Putin für etwas verurteilen, während wir Bush bei der exakt gleichen Sache unterstützt haben...


Es ist eben nicht exakt die selbe Sache, es war illegal ja, es war auch nicht richtig, aber Saddam war ein Diktator der selbst Angriffskriege geführt hat, die USA wollten den Irak nicht auflösen oder Teile von dessen Staatsgebiet annektieren etc


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Gibt trotzdem keinem das Recht ein Land zu invasieren und in die Steinzeit zu bomben. Sehe in der Handlung zu Putin 0 Unterschiede, aber wer das relativieren möchte, um sich dadurch besser zu fühlen, sei dem dann so.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gibt trotzdem keinem das Recht ein Land zu invasieren und in die Steinzeit zu bomben


Haben die USA null gemacht. Die haben der irakischen Armee den Gar ausgemacht. Lag aber auch daran, dass die USA dem Irak meilenweit überlegen war. Wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen, Saddam würde noch heute feist in die Kameras grinsen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sehe in der Handlung zu Putin 0 Unterschiede, aber wer das relativieren möchte, um sich dadurch besser zu fühlen, sei dem dann so.


Wenn du da 0 Unterschiede siehst solltest du nicht mitdiskutieren, denn dann hast du zu wenig Ahnung um eine *fundierte* Meinung abzuliefern.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Wikileaks hat genug Verbrechen aufdecken können, die die US Armee an die irakische Bevölkerung begangen hat. Guantanamo steht auch immer noch und tritt Menschenrechte mit Füßen. Im Großen und Ganzen war die US Invasion in Irak eine Schande für die amerikanische Nation. Nicht mal die Ausrede dazu, dass Saddam biologische Waffen habe, konnte bestätigt werden. Aber ja, Augen verschließen vor unangenehmen Wahrheiten, war schon immer eine gute Strategie...


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wikileaks hat genug Verbrechen aufdecken können, die die US Armee an die irakische Bevölkerung begangen hat. Guantanamo steht auch immer noch und tritt Menschenrechte mit Füßen. Im Großen und Ganzen war die US Invasion in Irak eine Schande für die amerikanische Nation. Nicht mal die Ausrede dazu, dass Saddam biologische Waffen habe, konnte bestätigt werden. Aber ja, Augen verschließen vor unangenehmen Wahrheiten, war schon immer eine gute Strategie...


Sorry, aber was soll der Rage?
Du hast hier den Irak aufgebracht und es 1 zu 1 mit der Ukraine verglichen, niemand anderes, auch hat hier Niemand die USA verteidigt, sondern hier ist wohl die Mehrzahl der Meinung, das man das *eben nicht* in den gleichen Topf werfen kann, damit musst du nun mal leben.
Hier geht es um die Ukraine, einen verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg und von Russland gewollte substanzielle und fortlaufende Gräueltaten an der ukrainischen Bevölkerung und ihrer Infrastruktur!
Du musst schon damit leben, wenn Leute da eine andere Meinung haben als du und das eben nicht mit dem Irak vergleichbar finden.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber ja, Augen verschließen vor unangenehmen Wahrheiten, war schon immer eine gute Strategie...


Hat niemand getan. Du verteidigst aber das Konzept: Wenn einer shice ist, dann darf ich auch shice sein.

Ich halte diese Denke für archaisch und auch - sorry - dumm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hat niemand getan. Du verteidigst aber das Konzept: Wenn einer shice ist, dann darf ich auch shice sein.
> 
> Ich halte diese Denke für archaisch und auch - sorry - dumm.


Das unterstellst du mir. Wo habe ich behauptet, dass ich Putins Vorgehen gutheiße?

Es geht auch andersrum. Ich finde das Vorgehen der westlichen Industrienationen angeführt von den USA in Irak und Afghanistan genauso shice, wie Putins Invasion der Ukraine. Deal with it!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst schon damit leben, wenn Leute da eine andere Meinung haben als du und das eben nicht mit dem Irak vergleichbar finden.


Ich kann damit leben. Mir wurde ja widersprochen, und nicht umgekehrt, daher meine ich wohl, dass andere nicht darauf klarkommen. Wir können ja auch einfach beide Meinungen stehen lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es geht auch andersrum. Ich finde das Vorgehen der westlichen Industrienationen angeführt von den USA in Irak und *Afghanistan *genauso shice, wie Putins Invasion der Ukraine. Deal with it!


Das zeigt aber das du entweder einfach hier russische Narrative voranbringen willst oder einfach die Augen davor verschließt, was "Afghanistan" (die damalige Taliban Regierung) angerichtet hat!
Sie hat die Infrastruktur und den Schutz für eine Terror Organisation geliefert, die mal eben mehr als 5000 plus unschuldige Menschen umgracht hat, bevor völlig zurecht eingeschritten wurde!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Mai 2022)

Bleibt mal beim Thema und lasst euch nicht schon wieder vom Whataboutismus kaschen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das unterstellst du mir. Wo habe ich behauptet, dass ich Putins Vorgehen gutheiße?
> 
> Es geht auch andersrum. Ich finde das Vorgehen der westlichen Industrienationen angeführt von den USA in Irak und Afghanistan genauso shice, wie Putins Invasion der Ukraine. Deal with it!
> 
> ...


wir sind hier in einem diskussionsforum. "meinungen einfach stehen lassen", egal wie falsch sie offensichtlich sind? ähm...



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gibt trotzdem keinem das Recht ein Land zu invasieren und in die Steinzeit zu bomben. Sehe in der Handlung zu Putin 0 Unterschiede, aber wer das relativieren möchte, um sich dadurch besser zu fühlen, sei dem dann so.


der einzige, der hier relativiert bist du und du machst das gerade mit der invasion der ukraine, bei der der aggressor hat verlauten lassen, dass die ukraine kein recht hätte eine eigenständige nation zu sein. bei der der aggressor absolut und ohne frage imperialistisch vorgeht um sein reich zu vergrößern. der aggressor droht auch ständig mit einer ausweitung des konflikts bis hin zu dem einsatz nuklearer waffen.

NIEMAND hier hat die genannten kriege der usa verteidigt oder gutgeheißen. NIEMAND hier hat diese relativiert. DU relativierst aber den ukraine-krieg und wirfst hier sachen in einen topf, die nichts miteinander zu tun und nur sehr wenige ähnlichkeiten haben.

sorry, aber so läufst du nun mal gefahr, dass man dich hier schnell für eine gewisse art von kommentierenden hält.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wir sind hier in einem diskussionsforum. "meinungen einfach stehen lassen", egal wie falsch sie offensichtlich sind? ähm...


Und wer hat hier das Hoheitsrecht Meinungen als richtig oder falsch zu deklarieren? Du? Die, die am lautesten sind?...


juko888 schrieb:


> NIEMAND hier hat die genannten kriege der usa verteidigt oder gutgeheißen. NIEMAND hier hat diese relativiert. DU relativierst aber den ukraine-krieg und wirfst hier sachen in einen topf, die nichts miteinander zu tun und nur sehr wenige ähnlichkeiten haben.


Ich verabscheue Putin und was er in der Ukraine macht. Ich relativere somit gar nichts. Aber wenn hier Leute meinen, dass die Invasion in Irak und Afghanistan gerechtfertigt war, wegen Diktatur, Terrorismus und irgendeinen weiteren Pseudogrund, dann ist das wiederum relativieren vom feinsten.
Daran zu glauben, ist fast wie an den Weihnachtsmann zu glauben. In Wahrheit ging es um geostrategische Ziele. Punkt.


juko888 schrieb:


> sorry, aber so läufst du nun mal gefahr, dass man dich hier schnell für eine gewisse art von kommentierenden hält.


Leute, die mich hier im Forum kennen und wissen, wie ich ticke, würden niemals auf die Idee kommen, dass ich hier Pro-Putin sei. Die, die mich aufgrund kritischer Kommentare direkt in eine Schublade stecken wollen, sollten lieber mal einen Schritt zurückgehen und überlegen, ob sie wirklich so eine Diskussionskultur pflegen wollen.

Ansonsten sorry, dass ich hier eure kleine Bubble anscheinend etwas verstört habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und wer hat hier das Hoheitsrecht Meinungen als richtig oder falsch zu deklarieren? Du? Die, die am lautesten sind?...


okay, du kannst natürlich auch schreiben, dass 2 plus 2 gleich 37 wären (und in etwa so viel ähnlichkeit haben die deinerseits miteinander verglichenen kriege), dann musst du dich aber eben auch nicht bezüglich kontra wundern.

naja, langsam mal b2t:



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/grosse-gebietsaufgaben-echtzeitanalyse-russische-truppenbewegungen-seit-maerz-ruecklaeufig_id_102247600.html


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Wie kann es ein richtig oder falsch geben in subjektiven Meinungen?! Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: *Ich finde* jede Invasion und Zerstörung eines Landes gleich schlimm, ungeachtet der Gründe. Das ist *meine persönliche Meinung *und da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, also bitte Schaum vom Mund wegwischen und einfach akzeptieren. Danke 


juko888 schrieb:


> (und in etwa so viel ähnlichkeit haben die deinerseits miteinander verglichenen kriege)


Stimmt. US Drohnen töten mit Liebe... und auf den Bomben steht "Freiheit und Demokratie". Das ist natürlich ein riesen großer Unterschied...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie kann es ein richtig oder falsch geben in subjektiven Meinungen?! Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: *Ich finde* jede Invasion und Zerstörung eines Landes gleich schlimm, ungeachtet der Gründe. Das ist *meine persönliche Meinung *und da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, also bitte Schaum vom Mund wegwischen und einfach akzeptieren. Danke
> 
> Stimmt. US Drohnen töten mit Liebe... und auf den Bomben steht "Freiheit und Demokratie". Das ist natürlich ein riesen großer Unterschied...


alles klar, akzeptiere ich. gründe sind dir banane. damit disqualifizierst du dich grundsätzlich für jede diskussion. danke für diese erkenntnis und ciao.

ach ja, das ist meine meinung, also bitte einfach so akzeptieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> alles klar, akzeptiere ich. gründe sind dir banane. damit disqualifizierst du dich grundsätzlich für jede diskussion. danke für diese erkenntnis und ciao.
> 
> ach ja, das ist meine meinung, also bitte einfach so akzeptieren.


Genau. Gründe für ein Unrecht sind mir egal. Ein Unrecht bleibt ein Unrecht. An der Stelle vielen Dank an meine Eltern, die mir so ein gesundes Moralverständnis anerzogen haben✌️


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Mai 2022)

da haben die lieben eltern vergessen ihm beizubringen, dass man auch differenzieren können muss, anstatt immer nur stumpf auf die vermeintliche moral zu pochen.  mord? vergewaltigung? betrug? diebstahl? beleidigung? egal, alles gleich schlecht, ist ja alles unrecht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Bush und Putin sind beide mit geopolitischen Zielen invasiert. 
Aber du glaubst wohl noch ans Märchen von Demokratie und Frieden per Bomben in ein Land zu tragen


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bush und Putin sind beide mit geopolitischen Zielen invasiert.
> Aber du glaubst wohl noch ans Märchen von Demokratie und Frieden per Bomben in ein Land zu tragen


Wollten beide das Land (teilweise) dauerhaft annektieren? Nein
Haben beide die Staatlichkeit der angegriffenen Staaten im Grundsatz bezweifelt? Nein
Wollen beide den angegriffenen Staat als Vasall haben? Nein 

Die USA haben sich ja nichtmal die Ölrechte im Irak gesichert sondern das ging an China.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Mai 2022)

Haben beide dort Menschenrechte gebrochen und Zivilbevölkerung getötet? Ja.

Case Closed.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Case Closed.


Ja Bitte!

Macht euch sonst gern ein eigenes Thema auf...
Hier reicht es nun mit OT und persönlichem Geplänkel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. Mai 2022)

quelle ntv


> *+++ 07:04 RWE-Chef erwartet, dass Russland Gas-Lieferungen weiter reduziert +++*
> Der Vorstandschef des Energiekonzerns RWE, Markus Krebber, geht davon aus, dass Russland die Gas-Lieferungen nach Europa allmählich reduziert. "Wir befinden uns in einem Wirtschaftskrieg und die Russen nutzen jede Möglichkeit, es für uns schwerer zu machen, indem sie die Liefermengen reduzieren, was zu höheren Preisen führt", sagt Krebber der "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung". "Ich rechne mit einer weiteren Verknappung der Gaslieferungen und nicht damit, dass jemand den Gashahn komplett zudreht." Deutschland könne bis Frühjahr 2025 von russischem Gas unabhängig sein, wenn die Infrastruktur zügig ausgebaut werde. "Einigermaßen handhabbar wären die Versorgungsprobleme vielleicht schon ein Jahr vorher."





> *+++ 00:10 Bericht: London will Republik Moldau Waffen liefern +++*
> Großbritannien will einem Medienbericht zufolge der Republik Moldau moderne Waffen liefern, um Russland von einem möglichen Angriff abzuschrecken. Das schreibt die Zeitung "The Telegraph" unter Berufung auf die britische Außenministerin Liz Truss. Die Verteidigungswaffen, die Moldau erhalten sollen, müssten dem NATO-Standard entsprechen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

> Nach Wochen heftiger Kämpfe hat Russlands Armee eigenen Angaben zufolge das Stahlwerk Asowstal in der ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol komplett unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht. Alle feindlichen Kämpfer hätten sich ergeben, teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in der Nacht in Moskau mit. Die weitläufige Industrieanlage am Asowschen Meer war der letzte Ort in der strategisch wichtigen Hafenstadt im Südosten der Ukraine, der noch nicht vollkommen unter russischer Kontrolle gestanden hatte. Die ukrainische Seite äußerte sich zunächst nicht zur angeblichen Einnahme des Werks.
> 
> Nach Angaben aus Moskau kamen seit dem 16. Mai insgesamt 2439 ukrainische Soldaten, die sich in den Bunkeranlagen aus Sowjetzeiten verschanzt hatten, in russische Gefangenschaft. Am Freitag sei die letzte Gruppe von 531 Kämpfern gefangen genommen worden, hieß es. Das Stahlwerk war seit dem 21. April von russischen Truppen belagert worden.
> 
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj machte - in einem noch vor der russischen Verkündung der Einnahme aufgenommenen Fernsehinterview - den Westen für die Entwicklung mitverantwortlich. Er habe die westlichen Staats- und Regierungschefs wiederholt aufgefordert, sein Land mit "geeigneten Waffen" zu versorgen, "damit wir Mariupol erreichen können, um diese Menschen zu befreien".


Quelle: Russland nimmt 2439 Kämpfer aus Stahlwerk gefangen


----------



## Lotto (21. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder ist der Westen Schuld...wie immer. *gähn*


----------



## BjornE (21. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Bleibt mal beim Thema und lasst euch nicht schon wieder vom Whataboutismus kaschen.


Ironisch wenn man bedenkt woher whataboutismus stammt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

> 10:14 Uhr
> Ukraine befürchtet weiteren Vormarsch Russlands
> 
> Die Ukraine befürchtet einen weiteren Vormarsch russischer Truppen, nachdem diese die Hafenstadt Mariupol und das Asow-Stahlwerk vollständig eingenommen haben. Der ukrainische Militärgouverneur des Gebietes Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, meldete massive Gefechte im Donbass. So steht etwa die ostukrainische Stadt Sewerodonezk seit Tagen unter Beschuss, es gibt Tote und Verletzte.
> ...


----------



## Optiki (21. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> quelle ntv


Diese Kombination wird über die Dauer des Krieges massiv Probleme bereiten, aktuell steht die Front still, die Russen drücken sogar aktuell ordentlich rein. Die Chance auf ein zeitnahes Ende gehen gegen Null und ein Machtwechsel in Russland ist quasi ausgeschlossen. Gerade die USA und auch UK liefern zwar massiv Waffen, aber die Problem vor der eigenen Haustür wachsen an, vor allem der Unmut über soziale Ungerechtigkeit steigt. Das gleiche Problem wird auch viele der anderen EU Staat ereilen, die liefern aber noch nicht in dem Maße Waffen. Die osteuropäischen Länder werden das wohl noch am am wohlwollendsten auf Grund ihrer Vergangenheit ertragen. Wenn Russland weiter die Gaslieferungen einschränkt und dank den Energiepreisen, alle Verbraucherpreise steigen und immer mehr Leute die Schuld bei der Geldpolitik sehen, dann sehen wir bald wieder freudige Gesichter bei der NPD, eh ich meine AFD. 

Zelensky hat auch gestern bestätigt, dass sie mit Hubschraubern zum Stahlwerk geflogen sind und leider zahlreiche gute Piloten verloren haben. (falls sich noch einer an meine Ausführung dazu überhaupt erinnern kann)

Ebenfalls verspricht er davon, dass es eine neue An-225 geben soll und schätz die Kosten dafür auf 800 Millionen, naja aus meiner Sicht ist das mehr ein moralscher Booster, wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht.

Zum Thema Geparden, ein Nutzer auf Twitter der mit dem Panzer vertraut ist, schätzt, dass die Ukrainer für einen sinnvollen Einsatz die 10 fache Menge der aktuell zugesicherten Munition benötigen und das die Trainingszeiten viel zu kurz sind.  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527589725875449857

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Mai 2022)

moin moin.
heute mal ein wenig hinter die "kulissen" schauen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pdKkarXJG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer hat dir das gesagt? Was meinen Sie? 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527927757333733376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Propaganda vor Ort scheint wahrlich penetrant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich, so lange also die Russen mit ihren Angriffskeilen nicht grob 20-25 km/Tag vorankommen, wird das rein physikalisch nix mit dem Kessel.



Jemanden, der Zivilisten verteidigt, kannst du auch gehend einkesseln. Entscheidend ist nicht die Absolutgeschwindigkeit, sondern das Verhältnis aus Vormarsch des Angreifers und möglicher Rückzugsgeschwindigkeit des Angegriffenen. Wenn letzterer eine bestimmte Stellung halten oder Evakuiierungen abwarten muss, dann ist er auch mit der modernsten Technik nicht in der Lage, sich dem Kessel zu entziehen.

Ein schlauer Kommandant wird natürlich irgendwann die unvermeidbare Entscheidung treffen und dass Territorium in letzter Minute doch aufgeben, um durch den sich schließenden Flaschenhals zu entkommen, aber das kurzfristige Ergebnis ist dann erstmal das gleiche: Große Geländegewinne ohne großflächig kämpfen zu müssen für den Angreifer und nicht unmittelbar wieder einsetzbare Truppen für den Verteidiger. Mittelfristig macht es zwar einen großen Unterschied, ob die nie wieder einsetzbar sind weil aufgerieben oder eine Woche nicht, weil sie sich nach dem überhasteten Abzug neu aufstellen müssen, aber umgekehrt spart ja auch der Angreifer sehr viel Ressourcen, wenn er einen leeren Kessel nicht erst ausbomben muss und diese frei werdenden Truppen sind direkt einsatzbereit, können die Flüchtenden weiter vor sich hertreiben.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie kann es ein richtig oder falsch geben in subjektiven Meinungen?! Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: *Ich finde* jede Invasion und Zerstörung eines Landes gleich schlimm, ungeachtet der Gründe.



Du findest den Einmarsch der Alliierten in Deutschland 44 genauso schlimm, wie den Einmarsch Hitlers in Polen 39? 




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau. Gründe für ein Unrecht sind mir egal. Ein Unrecht bleibt ein Unrecht. An der Stelle vielen Dank an meine Eltern, die mir so ein gesundes Moralverständnis anerzogen haben✌️



Was Recht und was Unrecht ist, ist über Gründe definiert. Einen Menschen zu töten, um einen anderen zu retten ist etwas ganz anderes als einen Menschen zu töten, weil mans geil findet.

Jedenfalls nach geltendem Recht in dieser Gesellschaft und nach meinem Moralempfinden. Dass dir deine Eltern eine andere Meinung anerzogen haben, kann natürlich niemand ändern, aber du solltest dir darüber im klaren sein, dass du damit überall aneckst. Erst recht in einem Diskussionsforum, da deine absolutistische Position ja null Spielraum für Diskussionen lässt.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland nimmt 2439 Kämpfer aus Stahlwerk gefangen



Übel. Zu keinem einzigen Zeitpunkt gab es Hinweise, auf mehr als 1500 Kämpfer und Soldaten wurden sogar meist unter 500 angenommen. Das heißt dann wohl, Russland will auch hunderte, möglicherweise über 1000 nicht kämpfende Zivilisten aburteilen oder als Geiseln nutzen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn Russland weiter die Gaslieferungen einschränkt und dank den Energiepreisen, alle Verbraucherpreise steigen und immer mehr Leute die Schuld bei der Geldpolitik sehen, dann sehen wir bald wieder freudige Gesichter bei der NPD, eh ich meine AFD.



Die AFD hat mal als Wirtschaftseliten-nahe Partei angefangen und nie ein soziales Konzept hinbekommen, sondern bis heute Positionen im Programm, die auf eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben hinauslaufen. Auch populistisch konnte sie nie mit sozialen Ausgleich punkten und aktuell verliert sie massiv Stimmen, in den Augen aller Analysten nicht zuletzt wegen ihrer Nähe zu Putin. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie die Verfehlungen in der Geldpolitik für sich instrumentalisieren kann, denn die Zusammenhänge sind mehrere Größenordnungen komplexer als das Niveau, auf dem die AFD bislang breitere Wählerkreise angesprochen hat. Aktuell sind es im Gegenteil gerade die verkopften Grünen, die am meisten Zuspruch aus der Situation generieren können.

Eine allgemein steigende Unzufriedenheit und Protestwählerschaft könnte zwar irgendwann der AFD in die Hände spielen, aber erstmal müssen sie einen Buhmann, finden, dem sie propagandistisch die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben können. Und aktuell sind weder Juden noch Ausländer ein guter Kandidat. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die AFD zunehmend interne Probleme hat, überhaupt irgend eine geschlossene Position einzunehmen.



> Ebenfalls verspricht er davon, dass es eine neue An-225 geben soll und schätz die Kosten dafür auf 800 Millionen, naja aus meiner Sicht ist das mehr ein moralscher Booster, wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht.



Da muss in der Ukriane aber extreme Deflation herrschen, wenn die Preise so schnell fallen  .



> Zum Thema Geparden, ein Nutzer auf Twitter der mit dem Panzer vertraut ist, schätzt, dass die Ukrainer für einen sinnvollen Einsatz die 10 fache Menge der aktuell zugesicherten Munition benötigen und das die Trainingszeiten viel zu kurz sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Munitionsmenge ist eher eine Frage der Situation vor Ort und der russischen Reaktion. Das Ding kann richtig viel durchheizen, ja, aber Russland hat schon auf die Manpads mit massiven Änderungen der Angriffstaktik reagiert. Die haben panische Angst, noch mehr von ihrem knappen Fluggerät zu verlieren. Gut möglich, dass auch der Gepard eher eine Luftabwehr-in-being ist und real kaum zielen oder feuern sein muss, sondern einfach nur durch seine Präsenz Luftangriffs-freie Zonen schafft.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemanden, der Zivilisten verteidigt, kannst du auch gehend einkesseln. Entscheidend ist nicht die Absolutgeschwindigkeit, sondern das Verhältnis aus Vormarsch des Angreifers und möglicher Rückzugsgeschwindigkeit des Angegriffenen. Wenn letzterer eine bestimmte Stellung halten oder Evakuiierungen abwarten muss, dann ist er auch mit der modernsten Technik nicht in der Lage, sich dem Kessel zu entziehen.


Man muss nichtmal durch das "Loch" des Kessels raus, auch wenn es noch offen ist.








						Kesselschlacht von Kamenez-Podolski – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich möchte wirklich wissen wo du deine Behauptungen immer wieder her nimmst, du nennst weder ordentliche Quellen noch hast du eine militärische Führerausbildung geschweige denn eine Generalstabsausbildung.

Was @compisucher ist absolut richtig, ein Kessel muss(!) schnell geschlossen werden sonst wird das ganze für den Angreifer sehr gefährlich, ich frage mich wie du darauf kommst, dass es nur die Truppen im Kessel gibt und außerhalb nichts existiert.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

> 19:01 Uhr
> Asowstal-Betreiber: Russen wollen Verbrechen vertuschen
> 
> Der Geschäftsführer des Besitzers der Stahlfabrik Asowstal in Mariupol, Jurij Ryschenkow, hat die Zerstörung in der ukrainischen Stadt beschrieben. "Die Russen versuchen sie aufzuräumen, um ihre Verbrechen zu vertuschen", sagte Ryschenkow vom Unternehmen Metinvest in einem Interview der Zeitung "Corriere della Sera". Es werde versucht, den Betrieb in Mariupol wiederherzustellen.
> ...


----------



## Optiki (21. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD hat mal als Wirtschaftseliten-nahe Partei angefangen und nie ein soziales Konzept hinbekommen, sondern bis heute Positionen im Programm, die auf eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben hinauslaufen. Auch populistisch konnte sie nie mit sozialen Ausgleich punkten und aktuell verliert sie massiv Stimmen, in den Augen aller Analysten nicht zuletzt wegen ihrer Nähe zu Putin. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie die Verfehlungen in der Geldpolitik für sich instrumentalisieren kann, denn die Zusammenhänge sind mehrere Größenordnungen komplexer als das Niveau, auf dem die AFD bislang breitere Wählerkreise angesprochen hat. Aktuell sind es im Gegenteil gerade die verkopften Grünen, die am meisten Zuspruch aus der Situation generieren können.


Ich bezweifle das die meisten Wähler überhaupt das Wahlprogramm der Partei gelesen haben. Vielen ging es darum eine Alternative zu haben, die AFD hat es dabei auch geschafft viele Nichtwähler zu reaktivieren. Sie waren ein Sammelbecken für Leute die unzufrieden mit dem System waren und die AFD hat die passend Aufhänger-Aussagen geliefert, wie die Werkzeuge zur Verbesserung aussehen sollte, dass stand doch bei vielen Leute gar nicht zu Debatte.

Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Zugfahrt vor Jahren von Leipzig nach Dresden, als ein paar Flüchtlinge mit Kindern aus dem Zug ausstiegen und zwei überfette Deutsche plötzlich laut sagten und deswegen wählen wir die AFD.

Es stimmt, die Grünen konnten viel Zuspruch generieren, aber die Coronapolitik hat die Leute schon ganz schön heruntergezogen, dass merke ich schon in meinem gemäßigten Umfeld. Wenn Viele unter der aktuellen Folgen des Krieges nochmal so viel Schlucken müssen, dann könnte das schon zu einer Umorientierung führen. Wenn man auch ab und zu mal auf Twitter ein paar Trendbegriffe anschaut, dann wird mir regelmäßig übel. Während die Linken gerne mal gegen bestimmte Person hetzen (canceln), hat die rechte Seite zu jedem scheiß die wildesten Theorien und bei denen hat Putin rein gar nichts mit den hohen Preisen zu tun. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine allgemein steigende Unzufriedenheit und Protestwählerschaft könnte zwar irgendwann der AFD in die Hände spielen, aber erstmal müssen sie einen Buhmann, finden, dem sie propagandistisch die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben können. Und aktuell sind weder Juden noch Ausländer ein guter Kandidat. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die AFD zunehmend interne Probleme hat, überhaupt irgend eine geschlossene Position einzunehmen.


Sie leugnen doch schon von Anfang an den Klimawandel und unter den Grünen wird jetzt alles teurer, weil die Energiewende wollten. Die EU mit ihren Hilfszahlungen, Sanktionen und der schlechten Geldpolitik ist ebenfalls schuld, an den teuren Preisen.

Die Ukrainer stehen mit teuren Karren vor dem Flüchtlingsheim, die bekommen hier eine deutsche Renten aus der Rentenkasse (das habe ich gestern schon 2 mal gelesen) und Selensky will nur Geld, kommt einem schon alles aus der rechte Ecke entgegen.

Ich finde rechte Ecke sowieso sehr lustig, auf der einen Seiten wollen sie gerne teilweise unsere Politiker killen, beschreiben das sogar in ihren Gruppen, einige extreme hängen sich zu Weihnachten sogar Wehrmachtszeichen und Panzer an den Weihnachtsbaum, aber bitte keine Waffen in die Ukraine, weil es droht der dritte Weltkrieg.

Die Entwicklung hängt natürlich noch vielen Faktoren ab, aber aktuell macht es mir doch sorgen, gerade auch in den USA. Das soll hier aber erstmal nicht mehr das Thema sein, weil es geht ja um die Ukraine



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss in der Ukriane aber extreme Deflation herrschen, wenn die Preise so schnell fallen  .


Das war wohl mal ein alter Planungspreis für das zweite Flugzeug, ich halte die Zahl auch für deutlich zu gering. In Abhängigkeit davon, ob die Hülle des zweiten Flugzeuges verwendbar ist und wv von der alten Maschine genutzt werden kann (die aktuell in einem zerstörten Hangar steht), wird die Summe wohl deutlich höher ausfallen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Munitionsmenge ist eher eine Frage der Situation vor Ort und der russischen Reaktion. Das Ding kann richtig viel durchheizen, ja, aber Russland hat schon auf die Manpads mit massiven Änderungen der Angriffstaktik reagiert. Die haben panische Angst, noch mehr von ihrem knappen Fluggerät zu verlieren. Gut möglich, dass auch der Gepard eher eine Luftabwehr-in-being ist und real kaum zielen oder feuern sein muss, sondern einfach nur durch seine Präsenz Luftangriffs-freie Zonen schafft.


Ich weiß nicht, ohne ausreichendes Training und in einer Gefahrensituation ist glaube ich nicht viel mit Munition sparen. Wenn dann nach den ersten paar Einsätzen keine Munition mehr da ist, kannst du Dinger auch gleich als teure Straßensperre nutzen. Zudem die Ukrainer die Dinger doch kaufen und nicht einfach umsonst gestellt bekommen.

@RyzA

Die Russen sind ja auch gerade am Theater dran und verstecken die Leichen auf der Krim. Bis jetzt, gibt es komischerweise noch keine genauen Todeszahlen und keine Aussagen wv Soldaten da wirklich waren.

Die Russen haben vor ein paar Tagen bekannt gegeben, dass das größte Atomkraftwerk in Zukunft nach Russland liefert und die Ukrainer auch Strom kaufen können. Ebenfalls haben sie bekanntgegeben, sie wollen das Stahlwerk in Mariupol abreißen und dort einen Park hin machen. Die beiden Aussagen muss man sich mal der Zunge zergehen lassen, so ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Mai 2022)

Sowohl


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD


als auch


Optiki schrieb:


> die AFD


und deren Wähler, deren Parteiprogramm und dessen Entwicklung haben *nicht wirklich* was hier im Thema zu suchen... 
->





						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

Anlaufstelle für die Frischlinge: https://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/bundestagswahlen/2021.html Ich bin auf euren Senf zum Thema gespannt.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> @RyzA
> 
> Die Russen sind ja auch gerade am Theater dran und verstecken die Leichen auf der Krim. Bis jetzt, gibt es komischerweise noch keine genauen Todeszahlen und keine Aussagen wv Soldaten da wirklich waren.


In Mariupol kann leider niemand von ausserhalb was überprüfen. Ausser man erkennt was auf Satellitenbildern.
Ich habe die Befürchtung das es dort noch deutlich schlimmer als in Butscha ist.
Vor allem weil dort ja noch ca 100000 Zivilisten in der Stadt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2022)

(AFD-Antworten da, wo sie hingehören)



Optiki schrieb:


> Das war wohl mal ein alter Planungspreis für das zweite Flugzeug, ich halte die Zahl auch für deutlich zu gering. In Abhängigkeit davon, ob die Hülle des zweiten Flugzeuges verwendbar ist und wv von der alten Maschine genutzt werden kann (die aktuell in einem zerstörten Hangar steht), wird die Summe wohl deutlich höher ausfallen.



Die Mechanik ist das kleinste Problem. Große Teile der An-225 sind sowieso identisch zur An-124 und das Heck sowie Tragflächenmittelstück zu bauen ist nicht so extrem teuer.
Aber eine Sonderanfertigung aus der Sowjetunion der 80er für eine Neuzulassung in der EU der 20er bereit zu machen, kommt eine Neukonstruktion gleich.



> Ich weiß nicht, ohne ausreichendes Training und in einer Gefahrensituation ist glaube ich nicht viel mit Munition sparen.



Nicht-schießen-weil-sich-kein-Russe-in-die-Nähe-traut erfordert kein Training.
Davon abgesehen würde es mich nicht sehr wundern, wenn die Ukraine 95% der gelieferten Munition verschießen und trotzem noch 95% in den Lagern haben kann. Es herrscht ja kein Mangel an 35-mm-Munition. Es fand sich anfangs nur gar keine, die man hätte liefern dürfen. Das Problem ist gelöst. Wer wird sich jetzt schon hinstellen und einzeln nachzählen, ob die verschossene Menge 1:1 der legal lieferbaren entspricht?



> Zudem die Ukrainer die Dinger doch kaufen und nicht einfach umsonst gestellt bekommen.



Und wo haben sie das Geld her, mit dem sie bezahlen? Der Umweg über Kiew ist ungewöhnlich, aber sonst wird Thyssenkrupp wie immer von den geneigten Lobbyfreunden der Arsch versilbert.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Mai 2022)

na wenn das so ist...   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Quelle]


----------



## Optiki (22. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mechanik ist das kleinste Problem. Große Teile der An-225 sind sowieso identisch zur An-124 und das Heck sowie Tragflächenmittelstück zu bauen ist nicht so extrem teuer.
> Aber eine Sonderanfertigung aus der Sowjetunion der 80er für eine Neuzulassung in der EU der 20er bereit zu machen, kommt eine Neukonstruktion gleich.


Das mag alles stimmen, ich habe nur die Aussage weitergeben, mit der Zahl dabei genannt wurde. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht-schießen-weil-sich-kein-Russe-in-die-Nähe-traut erfordert kein Training.


Die trauen sich doch aktuell sowieso kaum hinter Frontlinie hervor, man brächte Etwas gegen die Orlan Drohnen und eventuell Marschflugkörper bzw. Iskander. Wenn sie wirklich so nah an die Front kommen, dann können sie ja auch gegen Bodeneinheiten eingesetzt werden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen würde es mich nicht sehr wundern, wenn die Ukraine 95% der gelieferten Munition verschießen und trotzem noch 95% in den Lagern haben kann.


Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der deutschen Bundeswehr, aber solcher Handlungen würde ich jeder anderen Nation zutrauen, nur nicht der Deutschen. Welchen Sinn sollte das für uns haben, wenn wir die richtige Zahl verschweigen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es herrscht ja kein Mangel an 35-mm-Munition. Es fand sich anfangs nur gar keine, die man hätte liefern dürfen.


sicher? das liest sich etwas anders bei dem Herren, auch nicht jede Munition passt in die Munitionsgürtel





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527776145374068736

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist gelöst. Wer wird sich jetzt schon hinstellen und einzeln nachzählen, ob die verschossene Menge 1:1 der legal lieferbaren entspricht?


Ich sehe das Problem als noch nicht gelöst an, das ist alles wieder halbgarer Scheiß, weil sie zur erste Besprechung in Rammstein etwas brauchten zum Vorschlagen. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wo haben sie das Geld her, mit dem sie bezahlen? Der Umweg über Kiew ist ungewöhnlich, aber sonst wird Thyssenkrupp wie immer von den geneigten Lobbyfreunden der Arsch versilbert.


Wir liefern nichts->hier habt ihr Geld, kauft euch was ihr wollt->hier die Liste ohne schwere Waffen->wie liefern Munition für die PHZ2000->ihr bekommt auch noch ein paar PHZ2000-> wir haben noch Geparden, es gibt aber keine Munition-> eigentlich ist das ein Angebot der Industrie und mit denen müsst ihr über Munition und das Training verhandeln, damit haben wir nicht zu tun-> ok wir können doch das Training machen und es gibt die 59000 Schuss


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

> Das ukrainische Militär berichtete in der Nacht zum Sonntag von andauernden Kämpfen in den Gebieten Donezk und Luhansk im Osten des Landes. Dort seien am Samstag neun Angriffe russischer Truppen abgewehrt worden. Im Laufe des Tages seien fünf Panzer, vier Artilleriesysteme und eine Drohne zerstört worden, teilte die ukrainische Armee mit. Russland setzt laut dem Lagebericht entlang der gesamten Front Kampfflugzeuge, Raketenwerfer und Panzer ein.
> 
> Im Gebiet Saporischschja im Süden der Ukraine hat die dortige Verwaltung nach eigenen Angaben vermehrt Flüge russischer Drohnen beobachtet. Das russische Militär habe die Luftaufklärung verstärkt, hieß es. Zudem seien Kolonnen von Militärfahrzeugen gesichtet worden. Saporischschja liegt nordwestlich der inzwischen von Russland eingenommenen ukrainischen Hafenstadt Mariupol am Asowschen Meer.


und



> In den vergangenen Tagen haben sich in Mariupol nach russischen Angaben mehr als 2400 ukrainische Soldaten ergeben. Sie hatten sich zuvor wochenlang in den Bunkeranlagen des Asow-Stahlwerks verschanzt und die Hafenstadt gegen die russischen Besatzer verteidigt.
> 
> Nach Angaben der prorussischen Separatisten sind unter den im Stahlwerk gefangen genommenen Kämpfern auch 78 Frauen. Der Chef der Donezker Separatisten, Denis Puschilin, sagte am Samstagabend der russischen Staatsagentur Tass zufolge, es seien auch Ausländer in russische Gefangenschaft gekommen. Eine Zahl nannte er nicht. Selenskyj hatte neben seinen Landsleuten auch Ausländer zum Kampf gegen Russland aufgerufen.


Quelle: Selenskyj fordert neue Sanktionen, offenbar Ausländer in russischer Gefangenschaft – das geschah in der Nacht

Die Russen erhöhen den Druck in der Ostukraine. Sie haben weiterhin den großen Vorteil ihrer Luftüberlegenheit.
Das könnte zu einen großen Problem für die ukrainische Armee werden.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> sicher? das liest sich etwas anders bei dem Herren, auch nicht jede Munition passt in die Munitionsgürtel


Du hast den Post nicht richtig gelesen, er empfiehlt die effektivere Munition und ja es gibt genug Munition, aber diese darf nicht exportiert werden weil die Schweiz nein sagt.


----------



## Optiki (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast den Post nicht richtig gelesen, er empfiehlt die effektivere Munition und ja es gibt genug Munition, aber diese darf nicht exportiert werden weil die Schweiz nein sagt.


Gut dann, ich bin dann auch mal raus diesem Thema hier..


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Gut dann, ich bin dann auch mal raus diesem Thema hier..


Das war kein persönlicher Angriff, man kann Sachen auch mal falsch verstehen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast den Post nicht richtig gelesen, er empfiehlt die effektivere Munition und ja es gibt genug Munition, aber diese darf nicht exportiert werden weil die Schweiz nein sagt.


Dieses Munitionsthema ist nach meiner Meinung einfach nur lächerlich.
Oerlikon gehört Rheinmetall, kein Mensch kann mir erzählen, das es irgendwie ein Problem wäre diese Munition *auf die schnelle* irgendwo zu produzieren in unbegrenzter Menge, wie gesagt ich habe 1989 Pläne gesehen, wie Deutschland in 3 Wochen auf Kriegswirtschaft umgestellt werden kann. Wenn da 35mm Munition ein wirkliches Problem darstellt, sollte man hier den Laden vielleicht doch dicht machen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieses Munitionsthema ist nach meiner Meinung einfach nur lächerlich.


Es gibt in Deutschland kein System mehr das 35mm Munition verwendet und für LV/BV verwendet wird. 
Daher braucht man auch keine eigene Produktion. Das ist die logische Folge der falschen Auflösung der Heeresflugabwehr.

Wir könnten jetzt natürlich den Willen der Schweiz ignorieren, aber ich bin kein Diplomat und kann nichts über die Folgen sagen...


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt in Deutschland kein System mehr das 35mm Munition verwendet und für LV/BV verwendet wird.
> Daher braucht man auch keine eigene Produktion. Das ist die logische Folge der falschen Auflösung der Heeresflugabwehr.
> 
> Wir könnten jetzt natürlich den Willen der Schweiz ignorieren, aber ich bin kein Diplomat und kann nichts über die Folgen sagen...


Du willst mir jetzt echt erzählen, das es ein riesen Problem wäre, irgendwo eine Produktionslinie für 35mm aufzubauen, um diese Munition zu produzieren?!
Wie gesagt dann können wir hier den Laden dicht machen!


----------



## Tekkla (22. Mai 2022)

Wo wir beim Thema Munition sind...









						Russland und die Ukraine: Wie lange reicht die Munition?
					

Fast drei Monate Krieg in der Ukraine - und ein Ende ist nicht absehbar. Je länger aber die Kämpfe dauern, desto größer wird der Verbrauch an Waffen und Munition. Was bedeutet das für beide Seiten? Von Eckart Aretz.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2022)

Mir will auch nicht in den Kopf das es nicht möglich sein soll in irgendeiner Halle eine kleine Produktionslinie für das Zeug aufzubauen.^^ Sicher braucht das auch bei maximalen Bemühungen ein paar Wochen, aber die wurden mittlerweile ja auch schon untätig vergeudet...


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema Munition sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn eine tschechische Firma 152mm produziert, kann mir keiner erzählen, das es bei enprechenden *Willen, *nicht möglich sein soll, die Produktion durch entsprechnende Maschinen beliebig zu erweitern, man muss ja nur am vorhandenen ansetzen. Ich glaube dass das alles eine Frage des Wollens ist, aber man sieht jetzt sehr offensichtlich wie mangelhaft es bei allen Ländern aussieht und das sich über so etwas wahrscheinlich von 1000 Politikern vielleicht mal einer Gedanken gemacht hat und der wurde wahrscheinlich von den restlichen 999 als Kriegstreiber indentifiziert.
Putin und seine Mischpoke sind schon schlimm genug, haben aber selber Gott sei Dank mit ihrer eigenen Korruption mehr als zu kämpfen, wenn es aber mal einen anderen Despoten mit mehr Verstand gibt, dann mal Gute Nacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Sicher braucht das auch bei maximalen Bemühungen ein paar Wochen


Ich würde mal sagen wenn mans wirklich wollte dauert das maximal eine Woche. Wir reden nicht von irgendeinem High-Tech und alle Rohmaterialien sollten genauso vorhanden sein wie die Maschinen zur Produktion. Letztere müssen "nur" auf das gewünschte Mumpelformat umgerüstet werden.
Ich habe keinen Einblick wie kompliziert sowas ist aber ich würde mich wundern wenn es da mehrere Wochen brauchen würde. Im Extremfall könnte man sowas mehr oder weniger instant machen (SMED).


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt echt erzählen, das es ein riesen Problem wäre, irgendwo eine Produktionslinie für 35mm aufzubauen, um diese Munition zu produzieren?!


Das kannst du mir jetzt bestimmt besser erklären:
Ist es der deutschen Regierung nach dem kalten Krieg überhaupt noch möglich die privaten Konzerne zu zwingen ihre Produktionen entsprechend unzustellen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist es der deutschen Regierung nach dem kalten Krieg überhaupt noch möglich die privaten Konzerne zu zwingen ihre Produktionen entsprechend unzustellen?


Rechtlich zwingen kann man so ohne weiteres keinen. Aber man kann dem Konzern den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis zahlen als "Aufwandsentschädigung". Das ist ein ganz passabler Anreiz es freiwillig zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kannst du mir jetzt bestimmt besser erklären:
> Ist es der deutschen Regierung nach dem kalten Krieg überhaupt noch möglich die privaten Konzerne zu zwingen ihre Produktionen entsprechend unzustellen?


<Steht alles im Gesetz, man kann viel wenn man will, aber bestimmt nicht die SPD, schon gar nicht wenn es um Russland geht.
Ansonsten kannst du dich ja weiter an deinem Partei politischen Gesülze aufhängen, Stichwort Heeresflak!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Steht alles im Gesetz, man kann viel wenn man will, aber bestimmt nicht die SPD, schon gar nicht wenn es um Russland geht.


Dann kann ein anwesender Jurist bestimmt mal zitieren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du dich ja weiter an deinem Partei politischen Gesülze aufhängen, Stichwort Heeresflak!


Es ist halt der Fakt und ich bin ganz sicher kein SPD Anhänger.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2022)

> 13:51 Uhr
> Bericht: Mariupol soll Badeort werden
> 
> Russland soll planen, die weitgehend zerstörte Industrie- und Hafenstadt Mariupol in einen Badeort zu verwandeln. Das berichten Journalisten der Nachrichtenagentur AFP, die an einer vom russischen Verteidigungsministerium organisierten Reise durch die Stadt teilgenommen haben. In der Stadt, in der sich kürzlich die letzten ukrainischen Soldaten im Asowstal-Werk ergeben hatten, seien kaum Einwohner auf den Straßen zu sehen, dagegen viel Militär Russlands und seiner separatistischen Verbündeten. Menschen, mit denen die Journalisten sprachen, äußerten sich hoffnungslos über ihre eigene Zukunft. Es sei alles zerstört, es gebe kein Essen, keine Arbeit.


Da fällt einen nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2022)

Ich habe von jemandem gehört, dass angeblich Nato-Soldaten unter den in Mariupol gefangenen genommenen Soldaten sein sollen.
Allerdings habe ich da selbst nichts dazu finden können.

Hat da jemand eine Quelle dazu?
Es darf natürlich auch ein Faktencheck sein, der das widerlegt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe von jemandem gehört, dass angeblich Nato-Soldaten unter den in Mariupol gefangenen genommenen Soldaten sein sollen.


Nichts davon gehört, aber ich rate mal, dass das einen wahren Kern hat und ein paar Hansel früher in einem NATO Staat Soldaten waren und jetzt in Gefangenschaft sind.
Wunderbar für Propaganda, wir lügen nicht völlig aber implizieren etwas das nicht ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe von jemandem gehört, dass angeblich Nato-Soldaten unter den in Mariupol gefangenen genommenen Soldaten sein sollen.
> Allerdings habe ich da selbst nichts dazu finden können.


Kommt vieleicht von artikeln wie diesem hier... (auch wenn der schon älter ist)








						Ukraine-Konflikt: Russische Medien glauben an versteckte Nato-Offiziere
					

Das Asow-Stahlwerk in Mariupol hält dem russischen Druck stand und kann nicht erobert werden. Doch die russische Regierung hat ihre ganz eigene Erklärung.




					www.fr.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. Mai 2022)

> 7:31
> *In den ersten drei Kriegsmonaten hat Russland wohl ähnlich viele Opfer zu beklagen wie die Sowjetunion in ihrem neunjährigen Krieg in Afghanistan*, schätzt das britische Verteidigungsministerium in seinem täglichen Lagebericht zum russischen Angriffskrieg. Die Gründe dafür seien eine Kombination aus schlechter Taktik, begrenzter Luftraumabdeckung, mangelnder Flexibilität und einem Kommando, das Misserfolge verstärke und Fehler wiederhole. *Die Opferzahl sei bei der Donbass-Offensive weiter angestiegen. Mit jedem weiteren russichen Opfer in der Ukraine nehme die Bereitschaft der russischen Öffentlichkeit zu, sich gegen Putins Krieg zu wenden, *heißt es dort weiter.











						Ukraine-Liveblog: Ukrainisches Militär: Belarus zieht Streitkräfte an Grenze zusammen
					

Prorussischer Bürgermeister bei Explosion verletzt +++ Selenskyj: Bis zu 100 Ukrainer werden im Kampf um den Donbass täglich sterben +++ Erdogan fordert Solidarität Schwedens und Finnlands +++ alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

> Russland ist nach Angaben eines Beraters von Präsident Wladimir Putin zu einer Wiederaufnahme der Gespräche mit Kiew bereit. Er sehe jedoch die Ukraine im Zugzwang, sagte Wladimir Medinski am Sonntagabend im belarussischen Staatsfernsehen. Medinski schloss auch ein Treffen zwischen Putin und Selenskyj nicht aus. Doch dafür werde eine "ernsthafte Vorbereitung" benötigt, wie etwa ausgearbeitete Dokumente, die die Präsidenten dann unterschreiben könnten. Von ukrainischer Seite gab es zunächst keine Reaktion auf die Aussagen. Die Ukraine hatte die Verhandlungen zur Beendigung des Krieges am Dienstag ausgesetzt.
> 
> Unterdessen will sich Putin am Montag in Sotschi mit dem belarussischen Machthaber Alexander Lukaschenko treffen, um über die Zusammenarbeit der beiden Länder und einen im Aufbau befindlichen Unionsstaat zu reden.


Quelle: Putins Berater: Russland bereit für Verhandlungen

Die Ukraine ist unter Zugzwang meinen sie. Das heisst für mich das Russland von keine seine Forderungen zurücktreten wird. Kann man sich also sparen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe von jemandem gehört, dass angeblich Nato-Soldaten unter den in Mariupol gefangenen genommenen Soldaten sein sollen.
> Allerdings habe ich da selbst nichts dazu finden können.
> 
> Hat da jemand eine Quelle dazu?
> Es darf natürlich auch ein Faktencheck sein, der das widerlegt.


Das kursiert in diversen Foren auf Twitter, Facebook und Telegram.
Ich sage es mal so:
Falls Nato-Soldaten gefangen genommen worden wären, würde es die ganze Welt jetzt schon wissen.
Weil, bessere Propaganda würde Kreml & Co. kaum bekommen können.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Mai 2022)

möglicherweise haben "sie" ja einfach nur das "Ex-" vor dem Nato-Soldaten "vergessen". Gibt ja genügend freiwillig für die Ukraine kämpfende aus aller Herren Länder...
zwei Beispiele:


			https://twitter.com/MalcolmNance
		



			https://twitter.com/CanadianUkrain1


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

> 08:25 Uhr
> Ukrainisches Militär warnt vor Aktivitäten an belarusischer Grenze​
> Die ehemalige Sowjetrepublik Belarus, die sich bislang nicht aktiv am russisch-ukrainischen Krieg beteiligt hat, zieht nach Angaben aus Kiew Streitkräfte an der Grenze zusammen. "Die belarusischen Streitkräfte führen verstärkt Aufklärung durch und haben zusätzliche Einheiten im Grenzbereich aufgestellt", teilte der ukrainische Generalstab in seinem Lagebericht mit. Demnach bleibe die Gefahr von Raketen- und Luftangriffen auf die Ukraine von belarusischem Gebiet aus erhalten.
> 
> Der belarusische Machthaber Alexander Lukaschenko hat sich nicht mit eigenen Truppen an dem Ende Februar von Russland begonnenen Krieg gegen die Ukraine beteiligt. Allerdings durften russische Truppen das Land als Aufmarschgebiet für den Angriff nutzen. Kiew sieht daher Minsk nicht als neutral an und befürchtet potenziell ein Eingreifen belarusischer Soldaten aufseiten Russlands in den Konflikt. Lukaschenko, der am Montag in Sotschi Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin trifft, hat derartige Absichten stets dementiert.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Mai 2022)

okay, dann hoffen wir mal das beste - man weiss ja mittlerweile, wie man mit dem russischem Wort umzugehen hat. ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528664649847144449

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oh, und wen haben wir denn hier (wäre dieses Thema dann auch (vorläufig) geklärt).

Die "Admiral Makarov" auf dem Weg nach Odessa.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528664071251402752

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Erste Verurteilung wegen Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine:








						Russischer Soldat wird in erstem ukrainischen Kriegsverbrecherprozess des Mordes schuldig gesprochen
					

In Kiew ist das Urteil gegen einen 21-jährigen russischen Soldaten gefallen, der einen unbewaffneten 62-jährigen Zivilisten getötet hatte.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Ich verstehe emotional das Urteil.
Wenn ich mir den dezidierten Fall so durchlese, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob lebenslang das richtige Signal ist.
Das steht ein grüner Bub aus Sibirien, der sich freiwillig gestellt hat.
Der ist von der Armutshölle in die Kriegshölle gekommen und musste Befehle ausführen.

Als Signal an Kameraden, die sich ebenso aus Gewissenbissen oder aus Kriegsmüdigkeit melden wollen, hätten auch 10-15 Jahre gereicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Als Signal an Kameraden, die sich ebenso aus Gewissenbissen oder aus Kriegsmüdigkeit melden wollen, hätten auch 10-15 Jahre gereicht.


Die Ukraine hat ein Statement gesetzt. Jeder bekommt lebenslänglich, wenn man ihn erwischt und der Soldat hätte ja nicht töten müssen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat ein Statement gesetzt.


Klar, war auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt lebenslänglich,


Was als Signal an andere russische Soldaten evtl. falsch ist, die vielleicht einfach nur dem Krieg entkommen wollen.


Threshold schrieb:


> wenn man ihn erwischt


Nein, er hat sich gestellt


Threshold schrieb:


> und der Soldat hätte ja nicht töten müssen.


Nun ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er bei Befehlsverweigerung selber eine Kugel bekommen hätte.
Was man selber in so einer Situation macht, weiss man erst dann, wenn man drinnen ist.

Es gibt ausreichend Bilder von dort, wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass russische Soldaten quasi aus Spass getötet haben. Gruppendynamiken gehören da auch dazu.

Ich denke, man muss sich jeden einzelnen Fall genau anschauen.
In diesem speziellen Fall hätte man meiner Meinung nach auch ein anderes Signal setzen können.


----------



## Kindercola (23. Mai 2022)

Auf der einen Art kann ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich da aber eher Probleme darin das kein russischer Soldat mehr sich stellen wird und zugeben wird irgendwas gemacht zu haben.
Dem jungen Kerl wurde mit diesem Urteil ja sein komplettes Leben verwirkt.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Auf der einen Art kann ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich da aber eher Probleme darin das kein russischer Soldat mehr sich stellen wird und zugeben wird irgendwas gemacht zu haben.
> Dem jungen Kerl wurde mit diesem Urteil ja sein komplettes Leben verwirkt.


Genau das meine ich und ist auch meine Ansicht.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Auf der einen Art kann ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich da aber eher Probleme darin das kein russischer Soldat mehr sich stellen wird und zugeben wird irgendwas gemacht zu haben.
> Dem jungen Kerl wurde mit diesem Urteil ja sein komplettes Leben verwirkt.


Dem Fahrradfahrer hat er ja auch das Leben genommen. Tod ist halt so endgültig...hätte ihn ja auch "ausvers3hen" nur ins Bein schießen können.


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Auf der einen Art kann ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich da aber eher Probleme darin das kein russischer Soldat mehr sich stellen wird und zugeben wird irgendwas gemacht zu haben.
> Dem jungen Kerl wurde mit diesem Urteil ja sein komplettes Leben verwirkt.


Der Junge Kerl hat auch kaltblütig gemordet. Smh. Er ist 21. Mord ist Mord. Weg damit.


----------



## Kindercola (23. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dem Fahrradfahrer hat er ja auch das Leben genommen. Tod ist halt so endgültig...hätte ihn ja auch "ausvers3hen" nur ins Bein schießen können.


Deswegen meinte ich ja das ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen kann. Er selber hat mindestens 1 Leben genommen.
Trotzdem ist das Urteil mehr als "kritisch" zu betrachten... würde mich ja kaum wundern wenn Russland dann nachzieht und einen Kriegsgefangenen nach dem anderen verurteilt.



BjornE schrieb:


> Der Junge Kerl hat auch kaltblütig gemordet. Smh. Er ist 21. Mord ist Mord. Weg damit.


Weg damit.... also ehrlich 
Ja er hat einen schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht, wie viele Soldaten in der Geschichte es auch schon gemacht. Glaube da hat keine Armee ne weiße Weste....


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Zweifelsfrei ist das Urteil im Sinne von Sühne und für die Opferfamilie gerecht - nur zur Klarstellung.
Schließe mich aber inhaltlich @Kindercola an.
Putin würde ein milderes Urteil kaum interessieren - ist nur eine Nummer für ihn.
Aber es könnte andere russische Soldaten zum Überlaufen motivieren, das wäre mein Punkt.


Eckism schrieb:


> Dem Fahrradfahrer hat er ja auch das Leben genommen. Tod ist halt so endgültig...hätte ihn ja auch "ausvers3hen" nur ins Bein schießen können.


Na ja, AKs sind per se nicht besonders treffsicher und aus einem Auto schon 2x nicht.
Selbst wenn er es versucht hätte, wäre es mutmaßlich nicht gelungen.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Deswegen meinte ich ja das ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen kann. Er selber hat mindestens 1 Leben genommen.
> Trotzdem ist das Urteil mehr als "kritisch" zu betrachten... würde mich ja kaum wundern wenn Russland dann nachzieht und einen Kriegsgefangenen nach dem anderen verurteilt.


Hatte Russland ja schon mal angekündigt, das Ausländische Kämpfer als Kriegsverbreche behandelt werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, AKs sind per se nicht besonders treffsicher und aus einem Auto schon 2x nicht.
> Selbst wenn er es versucht hätte, wäre es mutmaßlich nicht gelungen.


Dann hätte er auch einfach danebenschießen können.

Für sein handeln wird man überall auf der Welt bestraft, mal gerechter, mal ungerechter, muss er halt mit Leben...was der Fahrradfahrer ja nicht mehr kann.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für sein handeln wird man überall auf der Welt bestraft, mal gerechter, mal ungerechter, muss er halt mit Leben...was der Fahrradfahrer ja nicht mehr kann.


Ja, natürlich muss er für seine Tat büßen.
Aber noch mal: Guck dir den Kerl an.
Der hatte keine Wahl, sowas hatte der nie gelernt.
Der wuchs nicht in einer westlichen Medienflut und in relativem Wohlstand auf.
Das ist eine arme Sau im wörtlichen  Sinne aus irgend einem Dorf in Sibirien, der, wenn es blöd läuft, in der russischen Armee zum ersten Mal sowas wie Struktur bekam.
In D. bekommt so einer 10-15 Jahre und eben nicht lebenslänglich.
Wie viele junge (gepresste?) Rekruten würden einfach aufgeben, wenn das Urteil meinethalben dem der deutschen Jugendstrafe (10 Jahre) entsprechen würde und eben nicht lebenslänglich.
Natürlich ist die Emotion auch bei mir: Ja, lebenslang.
Aber mit Auge-um-Auge beendet man keinen Krieg und Hass.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich muss er für seine Tat büßen.
> Aber noch mal: Guck dir den Kerl an.
> Der hatte keine Wahl, sowas hatte der nie gelernt.
> Der wuchs nicht in einer westlichen Medienflut und in relativem Wohlstand auf.
> ...


Ich kann diese Analyse teilen, was ich mich aber wirklich Frage, schon nach den Bildern von Tschernobyl ist, was die rudimentäre "Dorfbevölkerung" in den Weiten Russlands, überhaupt für eine Bildung erhält?
Ich würde es nicht mal einem "Redneck" aus Mississippi zutrauen, sich in Tschernobyl Metertief einzugraben!

Außerdem bezweifele ich nach allen Berichten über die Russische Armee, das die auch nur im Ansatz Struktur vermittelt, außer Gewalt von Oben nach Unten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In D. bekommt so einer 10-15 Jahre und eben nicht lebenslänglich.


Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warum wäre es nach deutschem Recht denn kein Mord?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warum wäre es nach deutschem Recht denn kein Mord?


Auch hier wäre es Mord. Nur kann in Deutschland eine lebenslange Strafe unter bestimmten Umständen nach 15 Jahren zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden so dass jemand faktisch "nur" 15 Jahre im Bau sitzt.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warum wäre es nach deutschem Recht denn kein Mord?


Das hat nichts mit "Mord" zu tun, sondern mit Erwachsenen und Jugendstrafrecht (anwendbar bis 21 Jahre), je nach geistiger Reife des Straftäters.
Allgemein fallen dort einmal die Urteile etwas milder aus, zweitens sitzt du bei *normaler* Führung *immer* nur die Hälfte ab, was auch zweischneidig bei einigen Taten sein kann.


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Deswegen meinte ich ja das ich das Urteil schon nachvollziehen kann. Er selber hat mindestens 1 Leben genommen.
> Trotzdem ist das Urteil mehr als "kritisch" zu betrachten... würde mich ja kaum wundern wenn Russland dann nachzieht und einen Kriegsgefangenen nach dem anderen verurteilt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja weg damit von mir aus gerne Todesstrafe kostet aber anscheinend mehr als sie wegzusperren. Er hat einen alten Mann (Zivilist) Kaltblütig erschossen. Was willst du da relativieren. Wahrscheinlich noch geprahlt damit, wie es viele tun Videos gibt es reichlich. Auch von Vergewaltigungen von 2 Jährigen.  uvm. 

Weg damit!


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warum wäre es nach deutschem Recht denn kein Mord?


Das habe ich nicht behauptet.
Zweifellos ist es auch nach deutschem Recht Mord, sogar aus niedrigen Beweggründen und Vertuschung einer anderen Straftat (der Autodiebstahl).

Nach deutschem Jugendstrafrecht würde aber so ein Täter eben nur die Maximalstrafe  bekommen = 10 Jahre.

Und nach dem deutschen Resozialisierungsaspekt in der Justiz würde ein geständiger, sich selbst stellender und Reue zeigender Täter in einer Ausnahmesituation wohl 12-15 Jahre bekommen, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen anschließende Sicherungsverwahrung (was dann faktisch lebenslänglich wäre).

Wäre der Täter ein Kriegs-Vergewaltiger der hinterher sein Opfer tötete und keine Reue zeigen würde und nur auf Basis von Beweisen ohne Geständnis zum gleichen Urteil kommen würde, würde ich das Lebenslänglich doppelt unterstreichen.
Du siehst den Unterschied?

Ich sage nicht, dass er nicht verurteilt werden soll, sondern nur, dass ein anderes, evtl. abgemildertes Strafmaß andere junge Russen dazu bewegen könnte, dass sie freiwillig die Waffen strecken  würden.

Dass ihnen demokratische Gerechtigkeit und keine diktatorische Willkür bei Gefangennahme widerfährt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er bei Befehlsverweigerung selber eine Kugel bekommen hätte.
> Was man selber in so einer Situation macht, weiss man erst dann, wenn man drinnen ist.


War das denn überhaupt Thema im Prozess?


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> War das denn überhaupt Thema im Prozess?


Das weiss sich nicht.
In der Presse stand, dass er von seinem Vorgesetzten im Auto dazu gezwungen wurde - wie auch immer der Zwang aussah...
Zitat aus nTV:
_Wadim Sch., der aus der Region Irkutsk in Sibirien stammt, schilderte, dass er und seine Panzerkolonne nach Russlands Einmarsch in die Ukraine unter Beschuss geraten seien. Sie hätten dann ein Auto gestohlen, um zu fliehen. Und der ältere Mann sei Zeuge gewesen. "Dort war ein Mann, der per Telefon redete. Fähnrich Makejew befahl zu schießen", sagte Sch. vor Gericht. Der ihm nicht näher bekannte Makejew habe ihn angeschrien. Nach einer ersten Weigerung habe er einen kurzen Feuerstoß abgegeben. Die Gruppe aus insgesamt fünf Soldaten habe befürchtet, verraten zu werden, erklärte er. Später dann habe er sich selbst in Gefangenschaft begeben, denn er habe leben und "nicht kämpfen" wollen. "Ich streite meine Schuld nicht ab.

Quelle: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Russisc...nslanger-Haft-verurteilt-article23350808.html_


----------



## Kindercola (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Ja weg damit von mir aus gerne Todesstrafe kostet aber anscheinend mehr als sie wegzusperren. Er hat einen alten Mann (Zivilist) Kaltblütig erschossen. Was willst du da relativieren. Wahrscheinlich noch geprahlt damit, wie es viele tun Videos gibt es reichlich. Auch von Vergewaltigungen von 2 Jährigen.  uvm.
> 
> Weg damit!


Ja die Todesstrafe ist billiger als Knast -> da brauchste min. 1 Kugel und nen Loch wo der arme Kerl dann drin landet.
Wäre wohl auch für den Russen der bessere Deal als ein Leben im Knast zu schmoren.
Die Ukrainer prahlen doch auch mit Überfallvideos was Sie alles getroffen haben...

Ich will hier auch nichts relativieren. Mord ist Mord. Da sind wir uns doch einig oder nicht?
Trotzdem sind die dort in einem Kriegsgebiet und da passieren leider auch solch schrecklichen Dinge... mehr als man erwartet oder berichtet wird.

Ich finde nur das Weg damit halt unpassend.... der junge Russe ist trotzdem noch ein Mensch. Und ich finde so wie @compisucher es schrieb. Wäre das Urteil milder gewesen hätte es eventuell mehr Russen dazu bewegt die Waffen niederzulegen und nicht für solch einen Quark Ihren Kopf zu riskieren...


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Ja die Todesstrafe ist billiger als Knast -> da brauchste min. 1 Kugel und nen Loch wo der arme Kerl dann drin landet.
> Wäre wohl auch für den Russen der bessere Deal als ein Leben im Knast zu schmoren.
> Die Ukrainer prahlen doch auch mit Überfallvideos was Sie alles getroffen haben...
> 
> ...


Nein Todesstrafe ist Teurer zumindest in den Usa da es nicht einfach so geht wie du das sagst. Da ist viel Bürokratie dazwischen bevor es zur Vollziehung kommt. 

Ein Mensch der ein Zivilistenleben nahm. Er hat das Recht auf sein Leben verwirkt. 

. Aus.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Er hat das Recht auf sein Leben verwirkt.


Irgendwie bewegt sich mein Rechtstaatlichkeitsverständnis diametral zu Deinigem.
Welcher Mensch kann entscheiden, wann ein anderer Mensch sein Leben verwirkt hat?
Soweit ich mich entsinne, sind wir alle keine Götter, oder?

Er hat seine Strafe - so weit so gut.

Wir diskutieren doch hier, ob es strategisch nicht sinnvoller wäre, statt dem Zeichen der Sühne in Form von echter Lebenslänglichkeit, wie in der Ukraine vorgesehen, in diesem speziellen Fall langfristig ein etwas milderes Urteil (z. B. 15 Jahre, denn Strafe für Mord muss sein - zweifellos) den größeren Impact auf den Kriegsverlauf hätte - thats all.

Sollen jetzt als Antwort alle Ukrainer aus Asowstahl an die Wand gestellt werden? 
Das wäre aus russischen Recht sogar legitim.

Jede Aktio wird eine Reaktio bewirken, dass muss man sich immer vor Augen führen.

Blinder Hass lenkt nie gut - strategische Weitsicht schon eher.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2022)

Ihr geht alle davon aus, das der Fall in Russland genauso breitgetreten wird wie im Rest der Welt...

Zudem dürften Kriegsverweigerer in Russland auch nicht gern gesehen sein, ob se nun Lebenslang im Knast landen oder nach 15 Jahren Haft ne Kugel in Russland kassieren ist wohl beides nen schlechter Deal.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ihr geht alle davon aus, das der Fall in Russland genauso breitgetreten wird wie im Rest der Welt...
> 
> Zudem dürften Kriegsverweigerer in Russland auch nicht gern gesehen sein, ob se nun Lebenslang im Knast landen oder nach 15 Jahren Haft ne Kugel in Russland kassieren ist wohl beides nen schlechter Deal.


DAS ist ein guter Punkt in der Diskussion!

Insofern müsste mal einer, der russisch versteht, nachgucken, was darüber (wenn überhaupt) so in den Mainstreammedien berichtet wird.
Ist es medial, hat es eine bestimmte Reichweite.
Und ja, ich gebe zu, dass ein russischer Soldat, der sich freiwillig stellt, keine gute Karten nach einer evtl. Haftentlassung haben würde.
Sofern Putinboy dann noch was zu sage hätte, was ich wiederum ein wenig anzweifle.

Ich darf aus obigem nTV-Artikel (sofern es noch der eine oder andere nicht gelesen hat) weiter zitieren.
Bitte den allerletzten Satz lesen:

_Die Mutter des Soldaten sagte dem kremlkritischen Portal Meduza im Interview, sie habe das erste Mal von dem Krieg in der Ukraine gehört, als sie am 1. März von der Gefangenschaft ihres Sohnes erfuhr. Verwandte spielten ihr demnach ein Video zu, in dem ihr Sohn im Internet zu sehen ist. Anders als viele Internetseiten ist die Videoplattform Youtube in Russland noch zugänglich. Die Mutter erzählte auch, dass sie inzwischen viele Eltern kenne, deren Kinder in Gefangenschaft seien. Sie habe Putin geschrieben, weil sie ihren Sohn zurückhaben wolle. Eine Antwort kam aber nicht.

Der Kiewer Journalist Wolodymyr Solkin, der Wadim Sch. traf und inzwischen viele Interviews mit Gefangenen und auch Müttern toter russischer Soldaten geführt hat, zeigte sich entsetzt, dass da kaum jemand Bescheid wisse, was Russland in der Ukraine treibe. Er fragt Wadim Sch. am Ende auch, was er seinen Kameraden rate. Der Gefangene sagt, dass alle die Waffen niederlegen sollten._


----------



## Tekkla (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Ein Mensch der ein Zivilistenleben nahm. Er hat das Recht auf sein Leben verwirkt.


Es gibt in der EU keine Todesstrafe. Und da die Ukraine in diesen Club will, wird sie sich wie die anderen, zivilisierten des Clubs verhalten. Aus.


----------



## BjornE (23. Mai 2022)

Lol mörder verteidigen gehts noch


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Lol mörder verteidigen gehts noch


Du hast inhaltlich schon verstanden, was meinethalben der werte @Kindercola oder auch meine Wenigkeit geschrieben haben?
Keiner verteidigt den Kerl, Strafe muss sein, mehrfach wiederholt, aber m. A. nach könnte eine anderes Urteil einen größeren strategischen Einfluss haben.
Der werte @Eckism hat ein sehr gutes Argument gebracht, warum unsere Überlegungen evtl. nicht zielführend sind, danke dafür noch mal.
Dein blinder Hass bringt dich an der Stelle nicht weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (23. Mai 2022)

Russischer Diplomat tritt zurück: "Noch nie so geschämt"
					

Der langjährige Berater der russischen Mission bei der Uno in Genf, Boris Bondarew, will nicht länger für den Kreml arbeiten. Er nannte den Angriffskrieg ein "Verbrechen" gegen das ukrainische und russische Volk und sprach von "Lügen und Hetze".




					www.br.de
				






> "Ich habe in den zwanzig Jahren meiner diplomatischen Karriere viele Wendungen unserer Außenpolitik mitgemacht", so der Mitarbeiter von Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow: "Aber ich habe mich noch die so geschämt wie seit dem 24. Februar dieses Jahres."
> 
> "Sie wollen unbegrenzte Macht erhalten"​Der Angriffskrieg von Präsident Wladimir Putin sei nicht nur ein Verbrechen gegen die Ukraine, sondern womöglich das schwerwiegendste Verbrechen, das jemals dem russischen Volk angetan worden sei. Der Buchstabe "Z" habe alle Hoffnungen und Aussichten auf eine prosperierende, wohlhabende und freie Gesellschaft ausgelöscht. "Diejenigen, die diesen Krieg losgetreten haben, wollen nur eines: Für immer an der Macht bleiben", so Bondarew. "Sie wollen in pompösen, geschmacklosen Palästen leben, Yachten segeln, die es mit der Tonnage der gesamten russischen Marine aufnehmen können, unbegrenzte Macht und völlige Unantastbarkeit genießen. Um das zu erreichen, sind sie willens, so viele Leben zu opfern wie eben nötig sind."


----------



## Tekkla (23. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Lol mörder verteidigen gehts noch


Sehr erwachsen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2022)

> Ukrainische Partisanen schlagen zurück​Unterdessen ist der von Moskau eingesetzte Bürgermeister der südukrainischen Stadt *Enerhodar* bei einer Explosion verwundet worden. Er habe die Bestätigung, dass der pro-russische Bürgermeister Andrej „Schewtschik und seine Leibwächter bei der Explosion verletzt wurden“, erklärte Dmytro Orlow, der gewählte ukrainische Bürgermeister von Enerhodar, am Sonntag auf Telegram. Sie befänden sich „mit unterschiedlich schweren Verletzungen“ im Krankenhaus. Sonst sei niemand verletzt worden.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Quelle:








						Krieg gegen die Ukraine: Keine territorialen Zugeständnisse – Ukraine schließt Waffenruhe derzeit aus - WELT
					

Während die Ukraine territoriale Zugeständnisse ausschließt, soll Moskau für Verhandlungen bereit sein. Nach drei Monaten Ukraine-Krieg verzeichnet Russland bereits so viele Tote wie in den neun Jahren Afghanistan-Krieg. Ein Überblick.




					www.welt.de


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel, warum die Soldatenmütter nicht wie erhofft, Druck in Russland machen:

Warum Russlands Soldatenmütter schweigen


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich muss er für seine Tat büßen.
> Aber noch mal: Guck dir den Kerl an.
> Der hatte keine Wahl, sowas hatte der nie gelernt.
> Der wuchs nicht in einer westlichen Medienflut und in relativem Wohlstand auf.
> ...



Wobei der junge Soldat gar keine Wahl hatte. Befehl, Drill, Gehorsam, Pflichtbewusstsein und eine Bindung zu Kameraden/Truppe, die Außenstehende in ihrem Zivilleben nur schwer nachvollziehen können, führen dazu das es nur eine Option für ihn gab. Dazu kommt natürlich noch die staatliche Erziehung und die Wehrpflicht bzw. wenn er sich Freiwillig gemeldet hat wahrscheinlich wie oft die ansonstige Perspektivlosigkeit.
Man kann natürlich nun mit dem Finger auf ihn zeigen, aber die eigentlichen Verantwortlichen sitzen in Moskau. Jetzt irgendwelche Bauernopfer in Schauprozessen zu verurteilen bringt rein gar nichts.
Sorry aber wollen wir wirklich so einen Staat in der EU haben? Die sind nicht rein zufällig auf Platz 117 im Korruptionsranking.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Mai 2022)

abteilung "dumm gelaufen" (russischer "Journalist" verrät stellung eines 2S4 Tyulpan):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUFEvmihwkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Mai 2022)

Was sagte ich noch neulich? Die Gefagenen Azov-Kämpfer wird man zum Teil den Separatisten überlassen. Na, schau mal an, was vorhin im Tagesschau-Ticker kam.           


> Asowstal-Kämpfer sollen in Mariupol vor Gericht gestellt werden ​Die in der Hafenstadt Mariupol gefangen genommenen ukrainischen Soldaten sollen nach Angaben eines prorussischen Separatistenführers direkt in der Region vor ein Gericht gestellt werden. Die Gefangenen, die sich im Stahlwerk Asowstal verschanzt und schließlich ergeben hatten, werden im Gebiet der selbsternannten Volksrepublik Donezk im Osten der Ukraine festgehalten, wie Separatistenführer Denis Puschilin der Agentur Interfax zufolge sagte.
> 
> Ein "internationales Tribunal" werde organisiert. Unter Berufung auf eine Quelle, die mit dem "Tribunal" befasst sei, schrieb Interfax außerdem, ein erster Prozess soll in Mariupol stattfinden. Weitere Prozesstage könnten auch an anderen Orten abgehalten werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die trauen sich doch aktuell sowieso kaum hinter Frontlinie hervor, man brächte Etwas gegen die Orlan Drohnen und eventuell Marschflugkörper bzw. Iskander. Wenn sie wirklich so nah an die Front kommen, dann können sie ja auch gegen Bodeneinheiten eingesetzt werden.



Ich glaube die Iskander ist zu schnell für den Gepard. Da geht es eher um die Su-24, vor allem aber um die -34 und die MiG-29. Russland ist zwar schon deutlich vorsichtiger bei deren Einsatz geworden, aber auch wenn sie nur noch selten Angriffe mit großer Wirkung fliegen ist die simple Möglichkeit, dass sie das jederzeit machen könnten und man permanent bereit sein muss, sich mit Kurzstreckenwaffen zu wehren, eine ziemliche Belastung für die Truppe. Und schnelle Panzermanöver, wie sie die Ukrainer bei einer zunehmenden Konzentration der Kräfte auf kürzere Frontlinien ebenso brauchen werden wie bei Rückeroberungen von längere Zeit russisch kontrollierten Gebieten, sind nur mit Manpadas als Luftdeckung gar nicht möglich. Da würde ein Gepard zumindest das aktuelle Abschreckungsregime gegenüber der russischen Luftwaffe aufrecht erhalten. Selbst wenn er nur Munition für die ersten drei von dreißig potentiellen Angreifern hat - solange niemand der erste, zweite oder dritte sein will bzw. niemand das erste, zweite oder dritte Flugzeug opfern möchte, ist es egal ob bei einem vierten die Rohre kalt bleiben müssten.



> Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der deutschen Bundeswehr, aber solcher Handlungen würde ich jeder anderen Nation zutrauen, nur nicht der Deutschen. Welchen Sinn sollte das für uns haben, wenn wir die richtige Zahl verschweigen.



Der Vorteil des Schweigens für jeden Lieferanten ist: Er kriegt keinen Ärger mit der Schweiz, wenn er Munition liefert, die er nur von ihnen haben kann statt dem Bisschen, was aus anderen Quellen vorhanden ist. Aber nein, ich traue das der Bundeswehr auch nicht zu. Da geht zwar gerne mal Munition für Handfeuerwaffen verloren, aber um was größeres gar noch in die Ukraine liefern zu können, müsste vermutlich ersteinmal ein Verwaltungsakt "Schmuggelsachen" erlassen werden, sonst weiß ja niemand ob vier oder fünf Durchschläge nötig sind.

Ist aber auch gar nicht nötig, dass die deutschen das liefern: Im Gegensatz zum Gepard selbst sind nahezu baugleiche Geschütze sowie einige weitere, die gleiche Munition verwenden, bei vielen Nationen im Einsatz.



> sicher? das liest sich etwas anders bei dem Herren, auch nicht jede Munition passt in die Munitionsgürtel



Der Gepard kann ein halbes Dutzend unterschiedlicher Munitionstypen verschießen und hat das auch bei der Bundeswehr gemacht. Warum es für an die Ukraine gelieferte Waffensysteme nötig sein sollte, dass sie "ihr volles Leistungsspektrum" ausschöpfen, konnte mir bislang nie jemand erklären. Begründungen dieser Art wurden schon vorgeschoben, um den Ukrainern Marder zu verweigern ("können sie erst nach einem Jahr Übung optimal einsetzen"), ihnen keine Geschütze zu liefern ("sind die überhaupt gut geeignet für die geplanten Einsätze?"), etc..
Ein Gepard, der HEI verschießt ist definitiv besser als kein Gepard, der gar nicht schießt.




Rolk schrieb:


> Mir will auch nicht in den Kopf das es nicht möglich sein soll in irgendeiner Halle eine kleine Produktionslinie für das Zeug aufzubauen.^^ Sicher braucht das auch bei maximalen Bemühungen ein paar Wochen, aber die wurden mittlerweile ja auch schon untätig vergeudet...



Ist das bei moderner Munition mit digitalen Komponenten tatsächlich so einfach? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir uns nicht im Kriegszustand befinden und für den Umgang mit Sprengstoffen aus gutem Grund saftige Auflagen gelten, sowohl was Einrichtungen als auch Personal angeht.




compisucher schrieb:


> Erste Verurteilung wegen Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die typischen Strafhärten in der Ukraine nicht, aber ich hätte sogar 5-10 Jahre gesagt. Er war geständig; er hat Reue gezeigt, er hat sich mit seiner Desertation selbst in Gefahr begeben und dabei der Ukraine genützt. Er fällt fast noch unter Jugendstrafrecht. Vor allem aber hat er auf Befehl gehandelt. In Feindesland, in einer mutmaßlichen Bedrohungssituation im Krieg in einer Armee, die Disziplin mit brutaler Gewalt durchsetzt. Mit einem offentsichtlich hemmungslosen Vorgesetzen. Eine Befehlsverweigerung hätte durchaus auch mit seinem Tod enden können. Das entschuldigt seine Tat nicht, aber viel stärkere mindernde Umstände kann man sich kaum vorstellen. Da gibt man nicht Höchststrafe.

Und politisch hätte es erst Recht Signalwirkung gehabt, wenn die Ukraine hier Größe gezeigt hätte - auch wenn das natürlich nicht der Job von Richtern ist.




compisucher schrieb:


> DAS ist ein guter Punkt in der Diskussion!
> 
> Insofern müsste mal einer, der russisch versteht, nachgucken, was darüber (wenn überhaupt) so in den Mainstreammedien berichtet wird.



Ich wette: Gar nichts. Aber bei der Frage, ob man das richtige tut oder ob man Recht mit Rache verwechselt, sollte es auch keine Rolle spielen, ob Putins Genossen zuschauen. Das geht es ums Prinzip. Und auch in Russland gibt es Kräfte, die Medien jenseits des Staatsaparats konsumieren - Storys von Rechtsstaatlichkeit finden ihren Weg in diejenigen, die schon ein halbes Ohr offen haben und danach haben sie ein ganzes offen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das bei moderner Munition mit digitalen Komponenten tatsächlich so einfach? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir uns nicht im Kriegszustand befinden und für den Umgang mit Sprengstoffen aus gutem Grund saftige Auflagen gelten, sowohl was Einrichtungen als auch Personal angeht.


What?
Was schreibst du für einen kompletten Unsinn?








						Flugabwehrkanonenpanzer Gepard – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wo verschisst der Gepard irgendwie "digitale" Munition?




__





						FAPDS – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nichts was der Gepard in Ausführung A1 oder A2 verschießt ist irgenwie was neues, was es nicht schon seit 80 plus Jahren gibt und sehr einfach herzustellen sein sollte, weder "HE" noch ein "SAP" Geschoss noch FAPDS sind irgenwelche aufwändige Munitionssorten!


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Gestern Abend im Fernsehen, hat ein Journalist der aus der Ukraine berichtet gesagt, dass es momentan für die Ukraine im Osten nicht so gut läuft. Sie haben hohe Verluste. Die Russen greifen mit aller Härte an allen Fronten an.
Und an der belarussischen Grenzen ziehen sich auch wieder Truppen zusammen.
Kiew ist von dort nicht weit entfernt. Ich ahne nichts Gutes.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, da braut sich was zusammen. Könnte ziemlich übel werden.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528960385537146881

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



google-übersetzung des verlinkten Artikels:








						Росіяни поставили “Іскандери” в Білорусі за 50 км від кордону України – Генштаб ЗСУ
					

Російські війська розмістили оперативно-тактичні ракетні комплекси “Іскандер-М”у Білорусі на відстані 50 км від кордону України, а поблизу російсько-українського кордону укріплюють позиції.




					www-pravda-com-ua.translate.goog
				




dazu noch dieses:


> Die Russen bereiten die Wiederaufnahme der Offensive in Saporoschje vor











						Зведення Генштабу: Росіяни готуються поновити наступ на Запоріжжі
					

Росіяни покращили тактичне положення у районі Василівки на Запоріжжі (Бахмутський напрямок),  окупанти готуються поновити наступ в напрямку Василівка – Кам’янське.




					www-pravda-com-ua.translate.goog
				








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528977509504765952

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (24. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ja, da braut sich was zusammen. Könnte ziemlich übel werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, gerade durch den ersten artikel darf man vermuten, dass russland nun wohl endgültig die nachschublinien schon im westen der ukraine zerstören will.
zumindest sieht das für mich so aus, wenn sie die iskander im südwesten belarus' stationieren.

hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht umfangreich funktioniert.




Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

Dann wird wohl die  befürchtete Offensive auf Odessa  auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren?


schiffe dort hin zu bekommen? keine ahnung... wir werden sehen. aber irgendwas wird schon dran sein:









						Denmark Sending Ukraine Anti-Ship Harpoon Missiles To Take on Russian Ships in Black Sea - USNI News
					

The Danish Armed Forces are sending long-range anti-ship missiles to Ukraine, U.S. Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin told reporters on Monday. The range of Denmark’s coastal defense Harpoons could put Russian ships at risk in the Northern Black Sea, a naval analyst told USNI News. “I’m...




					news.usni.org
				




edit: nichts offizielles, aber da es mir gerade über den weg lief:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528984068234297344

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... so könnte das gehen. ^^


----------



## compisucher (24. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> schiffe dort hin zu bekommen? keine ahnung... wir werden sehen. aber irgendwas wird schon dran sein:


Neee, so machen die das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2022)

schön wärs. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo verschisst der Gepard irgendwie "digitale" Munition?


AHEAD Munition (wird im Wikipediaartikel auch aufgezählt) kann durchaus als digitale Munition gezählt werden, immerhin wird sie programmiert bevor sie das Rohr verlässt. Das ist übrigens die Munition die MANTIS verschießt.

Ach ja im NDR Info Podcast Tag 87 bis 89 wurde was zur Fertigung von Gepard Munition in Deutschland gesagt.
Kurz:
Lizenzprodunktion in Deutschland ist technisch möglich, beißt sich aber trotzdem mit Schweizer Gesetzen. Man müsste eine eigene Munition entwickeln was aber auch ein paar Monate dauern würde.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529048430030594048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lizenzprodunktion in Deutschland ist technisch möglich, beißt sich aber trotzdem mit Schweizer Gesetzen. Man müsste eine eigene Munition entwickeln was aber auch ein paar Monate dauern würde.


Oerlikon gehoert Rheinmetall, da ist nichts mehr lizensiert, die Lizenzen sind jetzt in Deutschland.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Mai 2022)

Estland.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528876122967945217

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*allerdings meinte der Ersteller aber 1/3 des jährlichen Militärbudgets, er entschuldigt sich für die Fehlinformation.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oerlikon gehoert Rheinmetall, da ist nichts mehr lizensiert, die Lizenzen sind jetzt in Deutschland.


Nun da Oerlikon noch existiert muss doch auch von Tochterkonzern zu Tochterkonzern lizensiert werden.
Für mich klingt die Aussage erstmal glaubwürdig, Waffenexporte bzw Lizenzen sind immer Recht kompliziert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (24. Mai 2022)

quelle focus


> *Russland erobert Stadt im Gebiet Donezk*​*18.32 Uhr: *Im Osten der Ukraine haben russische Truppen nach Angaben beider Seiten im Gebiet Donezk die Kleinstadt Switlodarsk erobert. Der Chef der kommunalen Militärverwaltung, Serhij Hoschko, bestätigte am Dienstag nach Berichten ukrainischer Medien entsprechende Angaben der prorussischen Separatisten. In der Nähe von Switlodarsk befindet sich das größte Kohlekraftwerk der Ukraine. Zuvor hatten die Separatisten über den Abzug ukrainischer Truppen aus dem Gebiet berichtet, die von der Einkesselung bedroht waren.
> 
> Parallel dazu sei im nördlichen Donezker Gebiet mit dem Sturm der Stadt Lyman begonnen worden, hieß es von den Separatisten. Der ukrainische Generalstab bestätigte, dass russische Truppen mit Unterstützung von Artillerie und Luftwaffe die Stadt angriffen. Zur Lage in Switlodarsk gab es vom Generalstab keinen Kommentar.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

> 16.49 Uhr: BBC - Russischer General bei Flugzeugabschuss getötet​Im Osten der Ukraine ist nach einem Bericht der BBC ein General der russischen Luftwaffe abgeschossen worden und ums Leben gekommen. Das Flugzeug von Generalmajor Kanamat Botaschow sei bereits am Sonntag im Donbass von einer Stinger-Rakete getroffen worden, berichtete der britische Sender in seinem russischsprachigen Dienst. Botaschow wäre der ranghöchste russische Luftwaffenoffizier, der seit Beginn des Angriffskriegs gegen die Ukraine getötet wurde.
> 
> Ukrainische Medien hatten am Sonntag den Abschuss eines russischen Kampfjets vom Typ Su-25 gemeldet. Wie die BBC nun unter Berufung auf mehrere Quellen berichtet, saß Botaschow im Cockpit. Offiziell wurde der Tod des Piloten nicht bestätigt. Ukrainischen Angaben nach wäre er der neunte russische General, der im Krieg ums Leben gekommen ist.


Quelle: Ukraine-Ticker: Russischer General bei Flugzeugabschuss getötet

Krass! Ich wusste nicht das dort Generäle auch selber Maschinen fliegen.

Aber warum der 9. General? Die Tage hatte ich gelesen, dass es mitlerweile sogar schon 12  sein sollen.
Doch ob 9. oder 13. Generäle... ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass! Ich wusste nicht das dort Generäle auch selber Maschinen fliegen.


Hier auch.
Hat keinen militärischen Zweck aber hey man ist ja General und so.

Im Krieg passiert sowas tatsächlich auch weil man als Chef ja unbedingt gaaaanz vorne mit dabei sein muss,
kenne ich auch von der Feuerwehr. Da bist du Chef und rennst ganz vorne mit rein wirst gegrillt (hat überlebt), aber der Einsatz mit gut 100 Mann stand plötzlich ohne Einsatzleiter da.
Super.
Jaja führen von Vorne, aber führen im Schwerpunkt nicht als erster ins Feuer rennen.

Scheint so ne charakterliche Sache bei einigen zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> What?
> Was schreibst du für einen kompletten Unsinn?



Breaking News für diejenigen, die besonders gern beleidigend werden, aber nicht mehr ganz auf dem Stand dieser Zeitrechnung bezüglich Schriftsystemen sind: Dieses komische Satzendzeichen, dass entfernt an eine "2" erinnert, die statt dem unteren Querbalken einen Punkt mit sich herumschleppt, ist ein sogenanntes "Fragezeichen". Leute mit Hirn in der Birne benutzen "Fragezeichen" hinter Sätzen, die sogenannte "Fragen" sind. Das sind Sätze, die keine mehr oder auch minder sinnige Aussage machen wollen, sondern im Gegenteil ein Informationsdefizit des Schreibers signalisieren, bei dem dieser sich Abhilfe durch sogenannte "Antworten" erhofft.

Im vorliegenden Fall kommt noch hinzu, dass der Autor die FAPDS nebst digitaler Geschwindigskeitsmessung und -korrektur an der Waffe des Gepard mit der AHEAD nebst Programmierer an MANTIS verwechselt hat. Aber danke an alldienjenigen freundlichen, an konstruktiven Diskussionen interessierten Community-Mitglieder, die den Irrtum mit einem kurzen, sachlichen Statement korrigiert haben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Oerlikon gehoert Rheinmetall, da ist nichts mehr lizensiert, die Lizenzen sind jetzt in Deutschland.



Rüstungsknow-how unterliegt Exportbeschränkungen. Nur weil man eine Firma gekauft hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man irgendwas mitnehmen darf. Auch kein Wissen. Das bleibt unter Schweizer Kontrolle.
(Was nicht heißt, dass man nicht ein Munitions-Design der zahlreichen anderen Nutzer der Waffe verwenden könnte. China und Iran bestellen garantiert nicht in der Schweiz, bei Japan und Türkei glaube ich auch nicht daran und von Argentinien und England würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass sie nicht den gleichen Lieferanten haben.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine-Ticker: Russischer General bei Flugzeugabschuss getötet
> 
> Krass! Ich wusste nicht das dort Generäle auch selber Maschinen fliegen.
> 
> ...



Entweder ich habe grundsätzlich falsche Vorstellungen von der Hierarchie (exzessive Beförderungen als Belohnung erfolgreiche Kämpfer ohne Änderung ihrer Tätigkeit?) der russsischen Armee oder der Typ ist ein Fall für einen Darwin Award. Mit ner Stinger wird man ja nun nicht bei einem Reise-Überführungsflug erwischt, für den man sich "zum Erhalt der Fluglizenz" was ausgesucht/wortwörtlich kommandiert hat, dass Spaß macht. Aber auch Angriffsflügen hätte ein hochrangiger Befehlshaber selbst mit gottgleichem Schutzengel nichts zu suchen, einfach weil er am Boden erreichbar sein und die restliche Truppe koordinieren muss.

Egal ob blöd oder mit einem komplett falschen Rang für seine Rolle: Ein großer Verlust für die Truppe kann es nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

> Für die ukrainischen Truppen im Osten des Landes wird die Lage angesichts russischer Geländegewinne immer brenzliger. Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj sprach von einer schwierigen Lage im Donbass. Während der russische Angriffskrieg gegen sein Land in den vierten Monat ging, erneuerte er die Bitte um schwere Waffen wie Raketenartillerie, Panzer oder Antischiffsraketen. "Das ist die beste Investition in den Erhalt von Stabilität in der Welt", sagte er in Kiew.
> 
> Mit massiven Artillerie- und Luftangriffen haben russische Truppen in den vergangenen Tagen die ukrainischen Verteidiger aus mehreren Ortschaften im Osten des Landes vertrieben, die ukrainische Front gerät ins Wanken. Für den Kreml ist die vollständige Eroberung der ukrainischen Verwaltungsgebiete Donezk und Luhansk ein wichtiges Kriegsziel, in Luhansk ist dieses Ziel nahezu erreicht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukrainische Truppen im Osten geraten verstärkt unter Druck

Das sieht dort echt nicht gut für die Ukraine aus.


----------



## Optiki (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Ukraine-Ticker: Russischer General bei Flugzeugabschuss getötet
> 
> Krass! Ich wusste nicht das dort Generäle auch selber Maschinen fliegen.
> 
> ...


Diese Livetickermeldung ist absoluter Müll, die gibt einfach nur eine Meldung des BBCs wieder, welche auch nur auf Aussagen aus einem Telegram Chat stammen. Mal davon abgesehen, war der Herr schon lange kein General der Russen mehr, da er auf einem nicht dienstlichen Spaß Trip einen Kampfjet geschrottet hat. Wie man munkelt ist er zuletzt im Dienste der Wagnergruppe geflogen und andere Vermutungen lauten, er wäre der Pilot aus dem SU25 Video gewesen, welches ich letztens gepostet habe.

Die zuletzt abgeschossene SU25, soll zwei Angriffe hintereinander geflogen sein und wurde dann aus der Luft geholt, kein Auslösen des Schleudersitzes.

Die Anzahl der getöteten Generäle ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, die bis zu 13 sind möglich, aber weder von den Ukrainern, noch den NATO Partnern bestätigt. Zuletzt sind einfach 2 wieder aufgetaucht, auch die rechte Hand von Kadyrov ist plötzlich wieder in aktuellen Videos zu sehen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

bereits gestern:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529201014938537984

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiter unten in den Kommentaren steht, dass Kiril (Oberhaupt der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche) ein Schlüsselmitglied von Putins Mafia und selbst Milliardär sei.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

> US-Experten sehen russische Truppenbewegungen​Militärexperten des US-Kriegsforschungsinstituts Institute for the Study of War (ISW) berichten in ihrer jüngsten Ukraine-Analyse, dass das russische Militär im schwer umkämpften Gebiet Luhansk Kräfte aus verschiedenen Richtungen zusammenziehe. Die für eine Offensive nötigen Reserven würden aus den Gebieten um Charkiw, Isjum, Donezk und Saporischschja abgezogen. In der letzten Woche seien den russischen Truppen im Gebiet Luhansk mehr Geländegewinne als im gesamten Mai zuvor gelungen, erklärten die Analysten. In der Region kontrollieren die russischen Truppen und die mit ihnen verbündeten prorussischen Separatisten inzwischen 90 Prozent des Territoriums. Das ukrainische Militär hält den Ballungsraum zwischen den Städten Sjewjerodonezk und Lyssytschansk. Absicht Moskaus sei es wohl, gleichzeitig mehrere kleine ukrainische Verbände in dem Raum einzukesseln, heißt es in der ISW-Analyse. Ein "großer Druchbruch" sei den Russen allerdings bislang trotz der Fortschritte noch nicht gelungen.


Quelle: Ukraine meldet Beschuss von Saporischschja - Russland richtet Seepassage aus Mariupol ein


----------



## Tekkla (25. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> bereits gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Brand gesteckt oder doch eher ein Brand wegen eines technischen Defektes? Finde die Wortwahl da enorm bedeutsam!




Jahtari schrieb:


> Weiter unten in den Kommentaren steht, dass Kiril (Oberhaupt der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche) ein Schlüsselmitglied von Putins Mafia und selbst Milliardär sei.


Das passiert immer dann, wenn Kirche und Staat nicht sauber getrennt werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das passiert immer dann, wenn Kirche und Staat nicht sauber getrennt werden.


Wie bei uns. Ich benenne nur eine Partei mit 3 Buchstaben.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie bei uns. Ich benenne nur eine Partei mit 3 Buchstaben.


3 Parteien im BT.
CDU, CSU und KZP.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In Brand gesteckt oder doch eher ein Brand wegen eines technischen Defektes? Finde die Wortwahl da enorm bedeutsam!


Am Ende wars ne "Special Candle Operation" bei der alles nach Plan lief... 
Ich denke das ist für uns hier vollkommen boogie, weil so oder so die eine Seite behaupten könnte, die Kirche wurde in Brand gesteckt und die andere Seite dementsprechend das genaue Gegenteil behaupten würde - wir können da nicht mehr, als es zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

hä?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529127380173959168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

News von gestern @Jahtari 

Hat Schröder bereits abgesagt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

ach, das war das. danke.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529450047552819206

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dem Putin muss so schnell wie möglich das Handwerk gelegt werden.


Spoiler: wer den artikel zwecks paywall nicht öffnen kann



Newly declassified U.S. intelligence shows that a Russian naval blockade has halted maritime trade at Ukrainian ports, in what world leaders call a deliberate attack on the global food supply chain that has raised fears of political instability and shortages unless grain and other essential agricultural products are allowed to flow freely from Ukraine.
Are you on Telegram? Subscribe to our channel for the latest updates on Russia's war in Ukraine.
Russia’s navy now effectively controls all traffic in the northern third of the Black Sea, making it unsafe for commercial shipping, according to a U.S. government document obtained by The Washington Post.
The document, based on recently declassified intelligence, analyzed the density of Russian naval activity along portions of Ukraine’s southern coast and the Crimean Peninsula, which Russia occupied and annexed in 2014. The blockade that ensued following Russia’s invasion in February halted civil maritime traffic, “entrapping Ukrainian agricultural exports and jeopardizing global food supplies,” according to a U.S. official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe the intelligence.

“The impact of Russia’s actions cannot be understated as Ukraine’s seaborne exports are vital to global food security,” the official stated. “Ukraine provides about 10 percent of the world’s wheat exports, and the vast majority of those exports — approximately 95 percent in 2020 — departed via Black Sea ports.”
In recent days, world leaders have warned that Russia’s blockade poses one of the most dire threats to global stability since the war began. Ukraine is a global food basket. The country is the world’s largest exporter of sunflower oil, the fourth largest exporter of corn, and the fifth largest exporter of wheat.
Speaking at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, on Tuesday, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen said that 20 million tons of wheat are struck in Ukraine. Russia has deliberately bombed Ukrainian grain warehouses and is “hoarding its own food exports as a form of blackmail,” she said, “holding back supplies to increase global prices, or trading wheat in exchange for political support. This is using hunger and grain to wield power.”

Politically fragile countries are especially vulnerable, von der Leyen said, noting that bread prices in Lebanon have increased by 70 percent and food shipments from Odessa to Somalia have stopped because of Russia’s actions.
Secretary of State Antony Blinken echoed the grim assessment last week in remarks at the United Nations, calling Russia’s blockade “a deliberate effort” to destabilize the world’s food supply.
Since Russia issued a warning to mariners in February that significant areas of the Black Sea were closed to commercial traffic, “the Russian military has repeatedly blocked safe passage to and from Ukraine by closing the Kerch Strait, tightening its control over the Sea of Azov, stationing warships off Ukrainian ports. And Russia has struck Ukrainian ports multiple times,” Blinken said.

“The food supply for millions of Ukrainians — and millions more around the world — has quite literally been held hostage by the Russian military,” he said.
Calls grow for Russia to free up Ukrainian ports for grain exports
For weeks, Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has called on Western powers to break the blockade. In his remarks to the Davos forum, Zelensky said Russian forces were blocking Ukraine from exporting 22 million tons of grain, sunflower and other foods, which were “rotting” in Ukraine.
“If we do not export [grain] in the coming months, if there are no political agreements with Russia through intermediaries — there will be famine, there will be a catastrophe, there will be a deficit, there will be a high price,” Zelensky warned.

But Western powers have few options for ending the Russian blockade.
The United States has no vessels in the Black Sea, Gen. Mark A. Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, told reporters at a news conference at the Pentagon on Monday. The Biden administration has steadfastly resisted any direct military involvement in the war.

Ukraine has focused on preventing an amphibious assault by Russian forces into key coastal cities and areas, which could help Russia to solidify its control in the east of the country, where Moscow has concentrated its energy after failing to capture the capital, Kyiv, and other key cities in central Ukraine.
“Right now it’s a bit of a stalemate [in the Black Sea region] between the Ukrainians wanting to make sure that there’s not any sort of amphibious landing against Odessa,” a key strategic port, Milley said. The area has become “a no-go-zone for commercial shipping,” he said.

The Ukrainian military has notched some notable successes against the Russian navy, sinking the Black Sea flagship Moskva, with some assistance from intelligence provided by the United States. But those strikes have been insufficient to reopen Ukrainian ports.

The European Commission has proposed exporting Ukraine’s wheat and other grains by rail, road or by river. But it’s unclear how allied forces could protect those shipments from Russian assault.
Denmark plans to send Harpoon anti-ship missiles and a launcher to Ukraine, which could help pierce the blockade and get food exports flowing again. But it may take months to train Ukrainian military personnel on how to use the weapons and integrate them into the country’s coastal defenses, according to military experts.
Intelligence-sharing with Ukraine designed to prevent wider war
“Even before Russia’s full-scale invasion of Ukraine, 2022 was forecast to be the most food-insecure year on record globally, making supply from Ukraine even more critical,” Michael Carpenter, the U.S. ambassador to the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe, said in remarks last week in Vienna.

Carpenter cited Ukrainian government reports that Russian forces had stolen 400,000 tons of Ukrainian wheat, as well as farm equipment, which was shipped back to Russian territory. He said Russian forces had also destroyed roads, railways and rail stations needed to transport products for export, in addition to its blockade of sea ports.
“As a result of Russia’s aggression, global food shortages are increasing and food prices are rising, exacerbating suffering and hardship for millions of vulnerable people across the globe,” Carpenter said, noting a World Food Program estimate that the war could drive 47 million additional people worldwide “into acute food insecurity.”
Commercial satellite imagery appears to confirm some of Carpenter’s and the Ukrainian government’s allegations. Photos taken last week and published by Maxar Technologies showed Russian ships loading grain at Sevastopol, a port in Russian-occupied Crimea.

Russian officials have denied they are attempting to cut off Ukrainian exports and blamed Western sanctions for disruptions to global food supplies.
“These bans destroyed in a day, long-term, convenient, comfortable transport and logistics chains,” Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said in remarks in Oman earlier this month.
Offering no evidence to support his claims, Lavrov accused Ukrainian authorities of refusing to let “dozens of vessels leave their ports, including those that deliver wheat to various parts of the world. They have even closed their ports by mining the exit ways, making it impossible for these vessels to leave.”
The Middle East Institute, a nonpartisan think tank in Washington, accused Russia last week of violating an international agreement that allows Turkey to regulate transit of warships during times of war through the Turkish Straits, which connects the Black and Aegean seas.

Turkey triggered the Montreux Convention four days after Russia invaded Ukraine, which prevented Russia from bringing more warships to the Black Sea, but Moscow circumvented the agreement by using merchant vessels — which are not prohibited from the waterways — to supply its military operations in Ukraine, the institute found, citing an analysis of naval traffic.
The report also accused Russia of stealing Ukrainian grain “on an industrial scale” and using the profits to fund its war.
“It is absurd that Russia has been allowed to weaponize commercial trade by illegally blockading the Odessa and Chornomorsk harbors, while also profiting from the sale of stolen Ukrainian grain, exported from an occupied Ukrainian port,” the report’s authors wrote.
As the war entered its fourth month, there was little sign that the Zelensky administration or the Ukrainian people were prepared to negotiate an end that resulted in loss of Ukrainian territory.
A poll by the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology found that 82 percent of Ukrainians are not prepared to give up any land, even if it means the war continues.
Only 10 percent said they believed that giving up land was worth ending the conflict. Eight percent were undecided.

_Andrew Jeong in Seoul and Karen DeYoung, Karoun Demirjian and Timothy Bella in Washington contributed to this report.

correction
Because of incorrect information from a source, a previous version of this article mischaracterized what was analyzed to conclude Russia had halted trade at Ukrainian seaports. The conclusion was based on analysis of the density of Russian naval activity along parts of Ukraine’s coast, not heat signatures emitted from those ships. The article has been corrected._


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

edit:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529393107858599936

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ja, scheint zu stimmen, wenn man ihm hier trauen kann - wovon aber auszugehen ist:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529470427180974087

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... bleibt die Frage nach dem warum. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Na man kann diese alten Panzer immer noch hinter der Front nutzen gegen Partisanen etc

Das hat man auch im zweiten Weltkrieg mit WWI Panzern gemacht.

Ja das ist nicht optimal, aber richtig wundern werde ich mich erst wenn die an die Front rollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Mai 2022)

> +++ 16:24 Putin ernennt Ex-Geheimdienstler zum neuen Zivilschutzminister +++​Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hat Alexander Kurenkow, einen früheren Geheimdienstoffizier, zum neuen Minister für Zivilschutz ernannt. Putin werde den neuen Minister im Laufe des Tages vorstellen, sagt Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow. Der letzte offiziell ernannte Zivilschutzminister Jewgeni Sinitschew, ein ehemaliger Leibwächter Putins, kam im September 2021 beim Absturz von einer Klippe im Norden Sibiriens ums Leben. Wie Sinitschew stammt auch Kurenkow aus den Reihen des Geheimdienstes FSB. Kurenkow steht damit nun der Behörde vor, die in Russland Einsätze in Katastrophenfällen koordiniert - etwa die Bekämpfung von Waldbränden oder die Suche nach vermissten Menschen.



man muss schon sagen, in russland (oder natürlich auch im ausland lebende russen) sterben gefühlt wohl mehr vergleichsweise wichtige oder eben sehr reiche persönlichkeiten nicht "natürlich durch alter oder krankheit", als in den meisten anderen staaten dieser erde.

ps: aber ich gebe zu, dass das natürlich auch gerade durch die logischerweise akut immense berichterstattung über russland und seine staatsbürger einen gewichtigen anteil an diesem gefühl hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Mai 2022)

> +++ 19:50 SPD: NATO liefert keine westlichen Kampfpanzer an Ukraine +++​
> In der NATO gibt es nach Angaben aus der SPD eine informelle Verabredung, unabgesprochen keine schweren Kampf- oder Schützenpanzer westlicher Bauart in die Ukraine zu liefern. "Darüber wurde der Verteidigungsausschuss Mitte Mai vollumfänglich informiert", sagt der verteidigungspolitische Sprecher der SPD-Fraktion im Bundestag, Wolfgang Hellmich. Formale Beschlüsse der NATO gebe es schon deswegen nicht, weil das Bündnis als solches selbst keine Waffen liefere, sondern die einzelnen Mitgliedstaaten, erläutert Hellmich. Bislang hätten sich aber alle Partner an die informelle Verabredung gehalten.



selbst wenn das so sein sollte (!), warum hat man aufseiten der bundesregierung nicht früher eine erklärung dazu gegeben? warum tut man so als ob man weiter munition sucht usw.? oder muss man jetzt wieder mal über definitionen streiten bezüglich marder, gepard usw.? betrifft das "nur" leos, abrams usw.?

man man man... mich nervt das nur noch.

vor allem: wo genau ist denn jetzt noch der unterschied zwischen irgendwelchen waffenlieferungen?

panzer mit flugabwehr, der aber auch am boden verheerend sein kann ist also nicht schlimm.
haubitze mit zig kilometer schussreichweite und verheerender wirkung ist okay.
harpoons, die im zweifelsfall ganze kriegsschiffe versenken können? goar keen problem.

ey, aber bitte keine kampfpanzer westlicher bauart, weil? die könnten sich bei eroberten modellen etwas abschauen? (bei den vorher aufgezählten systemen nicht?) ganz ehrlich, das wird alles immer undurchsichtiger.

ach ja: scholz, die regierung, wir (!) sollten endlich liefern! und zwar alles was benötigt wird!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> muss man jetzt wieder mal über definitionen streiten bezüglich marder, gepard usw.? betrifft das "nur" leos, abrams usw.?


Kampfpanzern sind die, die ne Dicke Kanone haben und Schützenpanzer sind die, die eine kleine Kanone haben und Platz für so grob 6 Infanteristen. Das ist eigentlich kein Wirrwarr.


juko888 schrieb:


> ey, aber bitte keine kampfpanzer westlicher bauart, weil?


Das ist eine gute Frage, was ich mir vorstellen kann ist   dass durch den Willen vieler Länder jetzt aufzurüsten und der Tatsache, dass viele Länder ihre Modelle sowjetischer Bauart an die Ukraine abgegeben haben einfach ein so großer Bedarf innerhalb der NATO selbst da ist, dass alles was reaktiviert werden kann innerhalb der NATO selbst gebraucht wird.
Nur meine Vermutung, weil es sonst (irgendeine ominöse Schwelle) wirklich keinen Sinn macht und wenn man von Leo 2A4 oder so redet gibt es da auch keine Hochtechnologie, die die Russen nicht kennen. (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kampfpanzern sind die, die ne Dicke Kanone haben und Schützenpanzer sind die, die eine kleine Kanone haben und Platz für so grob 6 Infanteristen. Das ist eigentlich kein Wirrwarr.


ja und haubitzen, erst recht die mobilen deutschen haben so ein kleines kanönchen, das ist beinahe zu übersehen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ja und haubitzen, erst recht die mobilen deutschen haben so ein kleines kanönchen, das ist beinahe zu übersehen.


Nein.
Eine Kanone ist halt keine Haubitze.
Man unterscheidet grob zwischen Kanone, Haubitze und Mörser, der Oberbegriff ist Artillerie.
Eine Kanone kann kein Steilfeuer, ein Mörser kann nicht direkt Richten, aber eine Haubitze kann beides.
Ganz grob.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein.
> Eine Kanone ist halt keine Haubitze.
> Man unterscheidet grob zwischen Kanone, Haubitze und Mörser, der Oberbegriff ist Artillerie.
> Eine Kanone kann kein Steilfeuer, ein Mörser kann nicht direkt Richten, aber eine Haubitze kann beides.
> Ganz grob.


dir ist bewusst, dass es mir gar nicht darum geht? 

nochmal, wenn es diese nato-entscheidung bezüglich westlicher kampfpanzer geben sollte, dann ergibt diese für mich keinen sinn. man liefert fast alles, aber da wird die grenze gezogen. da gibt es auch (z.b. wegen der haubitzen) keinen unterschied mehr ob schwere, leichte- oder verteidigungswaffen. daher wundert mich so sehr der explizite bezug auf "kampfpanzer westlicher technologie". selbst deine argumentation "man bräuchte vielleicht alles für die nato-staaten selbst" ergibt keinen sinn - schlicht weil es keinen grund gibt, dass "wir" nur kampfpanzer selbst bräuchten, alles andere aber theoretisch einfach so abgeben könnten.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Haubitzen werden geliefert aber Kampfpanzer nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> selbst deine argumentation "man bräuchte vielleicht alles für die nato-staaten selbst" ergibt keinen sinn - schlicht weil es keinen grund gibt, dass "wir" nur kampfpanzer selbst bräuchten, alles andere aber theoretisch einfach so abgeben könnten.


Natürlich ergibt das Sinn!
Polen hat 240 T72 abgegeben, die müssen ersetzt werden, zusätzlich wollen sie auch noch ihr Militär verdoppeln, braucht auch Panzer und andere haben Pläne die auch Ausrüstung und Aufrüstung bedeuten.
Man müsste jetzt natürlich genau Bedarfe und Bestände der NATO Staaten kennen, denn das ist das entscheidende dabei.
Aber bei Panzern kann man relativ viele Quellen finden, dass der Bedarf innerhalb der NATO gestiegen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube dieser Aussage von der SPD nicht, ich sage es frank und frei, diese Absprache gibt es so nicht, gerade auch in Bezug auf Schützenpanzer, das ist von der SPD nur vorgeschoben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich ergibt das Sinn!
> Polen hat 240 T72 abgegeben, die müssen ersetzt werden, zusätzlich wollen sie auch noch ihr Militär verdoppeln, braucht auch Panzer und andere haben Pläne die auch Ausrüstung und Aufrüstung bedeuten.
> Man müsste jetzt natürlich genau Bedarfe und Bestände der NATO Staaten kennen, denn das ist das entscheidende dabei.
> Aber bei Panzern kann man relativ viele Quellen finden, dass der Bedarf innerhalb der NATO gestiegen ist.


und man schließt dann explizit nur panzer aus, aber bei allem anderen gibt es keinen erhöhten bedarf? auch nicht nach den schon erfolgten lieferungen an die ukraine? 
und was genau ist gerade wichtiger darf man dann auch wieder fragen. dann doch lieber die ukraine untergehen lassen?
naja, wie gesagt: sofern diese aussage stimmt, muss zumindest ich sie absolut nicht verstehen, da es in meinen augen derzeit nichts wichtigeres gibt als die ukraine zu unterstützen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieser Aussage von der SPD nicht, ich sage es frank und frei, diese Absprache gibt es so nicht, gerade auch in Bezug auf Schützenpanzer, das ist von der SPD nur vorgeschoben.


Nun es ist aber Fakt, dass kein einziger NATO Staat die Lieferung davon in Aussicht gestellt hat geschweige denn geliefert, am nächsten dran war dann noch unsere Marderdebatte. 
Aber jetzt liefert man Geparden und PzH2000 deren Ausbildung und Technik definitiv nicht simpler ist.
Welche Erklärung bietest du an, bei der SPD wirfst du den Willen vor, aber was ist mit den USA oder GB? Denen auch?
Also ich will dich nicht blöd von der Seite anmachen, das ist ne ernste Frage.


juko888 schrieb:


> und man schließt dann explizit nur panzer aus, aber bei allem anderen gibt es keinen erhöhten bedarf?


Vielleicht doch, aber vielleicht hat man dort entsprechend viel auf der Halde stehen.
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ich weiß nicht was da alles noch rum steht, aber es wäre wenn die Annahmen stimmen ein logischer Schluss.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

Causa Scholz:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529211405051764737

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529026725748920322

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529440126467723264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube mittlerweile auch, dass der von vornherein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes keinen Bock auf diesen "Job" hatte und nur Ja gesagt hat, damit ihn der pol. Gegner nicht abgreift.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529544834075308038

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Man hätte im März anfangen müssen Besatzungen auszubilden wie der Herr General sagt, aber im März 2015 nicht 2022.

Scholz macht halt Merkelpolitik, das wurde vor der Wahl oft genug gesagt, aber die, die Scholz jetzt am meisten kritisieren (hier) wollten Merkel Politik und keine Grünen. Vergesst nicht, Habeck war 2021 im Osten der Ukraine, wer sonst noch?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

Also ich mal nicht. Habeck und und Baerbock sind so ziemlich die einzigen, von denen momentan was gescheites kommt. (soweit ich das im blick habe)

bt"t".




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529522840806076417

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und zack:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529541433035726849

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich glaube da zwar nicht dran, aber glauben ist ja eh was für die kirche - oder wie war das?


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2022)

Das kann Kadyrov ja mal probieren.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

jetze ne reportage über russlands Jugend im Widerstand  @ZDF.

edit:








						auslandsjournal
					

Das "auslandsjournal" - Reportagen, Hintergründe, außergewöhnliche Menschen und bunte Geschichten. Die ZDF-Korrespondenten erklären die Welt.




					www.zdf.de
				



wahnsinn, dass die Jungs und Mädels sich nicht verpixeln lassen. maximale kudos dafür. und auch dafür, dass das ZDF dort (doch) noch arbeitet.


----------



## Optiki (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun es ist aber Fakt, dass kein einziger NATO Staat die Lieferung davon in Aussicht gestellt hat geschweige denn geliefert, am nächsten dran war dann noch unsere Marderdebatte.
> Aber jetzt liefert man Geparden und PzH2000 deren Ausbildung und Technik definitiv nicht simpler ist.
> Welche Erklärung bietest du an, bei der SPD wirfst du den Willen vor, aber was ist mit den USA oder GB? Denen auch?
> Also ich will dich nicht blöd von der Seite anmachen, das ist ne ernste Frage.
> ...


Also laut der Nachfrage von der Bildzeitung, dürfen die Ländern alles liefern was sie wollen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529219842787532800

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht den Plan bei den Geparden, die können teilweise nächsten Monate schon geliefert werden, aber die Ausbildung dafür hat wohl noch gar nicht begonnen, somit werden wohl nochmal 3 Monate vergehen, bis die ersten Leute da sinnvoll mit umgehen können.

Als Laie stelle ich mir ebenfalls die Frage, warum es jetzt sinnvoll sein sollte, unzählige verschiedene westliche System zu liefern, wenn die Logistik schon so den Heldentod stirbt.

Ich verstehe ebenfalls nicht, wie die Ukraine ihre Häfen entblocken soll, wenn sie jetzt nur ein  Raketensystem dafür bekommen haben, welches nicht besser als ihre Eigenentwicklung sind, damit können sie vlt Snake Island von den russischen Booten befreien und im Ernstfalls dient es vlt als Abschreckung gegen eine direkte Landung an der Küste, mehr aber auch nicht.

Snake Island steht aktuell wieder voll mit russischen Fahrzeuge und bis zu 7 Boote sind täglich darum unterwegs, eines davon ist ein Schwimmkran. -- könnte also bedeuten die TB2 stellt keine Gefahr mehr da

Im Donbas ist das Verhältnis angeblich 1 zu 7 für die Russen, neue Truppen sind bei den Ukrainern aktuell noch im Training, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Luhansk Oblast komplett fällt. Die Russen fliegen sogar richtig Luftangriffe und verwenden den TOS Werfer, als Laie würde ich behaupten, es ist keine gutes Zeichen, wenn der mit seiner kurzen Reichweite einfach meine Position treffen kann.

Ebenfalls werden schon wieder Truppen in der Sumy Grenzregion gesammelt.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529445033816072192

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wurden auch mehr Schiffe/U Boote ins schwarze Meer gebracht.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich aktuell davon halten soll, auf der positiven Seite dagegen:

Wenn wir wirklich von ca. 200k Soldaten der Russen ausgehen und die 30k verloren haben und dann sollten sie ja ca. 90k Verletzte haben(1 : 3), somit sollten sie ja nur noch 80k Soldaten haben, in Wirklichkeit sind es wahrscheinlich mehr, sagen wir vlt 120k.

Die Ukrainer haben einige Einheiten in der Ausbildung und haben zuletzt eine Panzer Brigade mit 100 polnischen Panzern ausgestattet.

Einige Soldaten der DPR wollen nicht einmal für das Gebiet der LPR kämpfen, die Russen lassen Kämpfer der LPR nicht über die Grenze.

Aktuelle Einschätzung der Ukraine sind, dass Russland 60 Prozent seine Hochpräzision Waffen verschossen hat.

Ich glaube die nächsten zwei Monate werden echt hart für die Ukrainer.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt noch nicht den Plan bei den Geparden, die können teilweise nächsten Monate schon geliefert werden, aber die Ausbildung dafür hat wohl noch gar nicht begonnen, somit werden wohl nochmal 3 Monate vergehen, bis die ersten Leute da sinnvoll mit umgehen können.


siehe oben. Scholz will halt nicht. ^^

und lass mal bitte die vögel von der giftschleuder aus dem spiel wenns geht - egal, wie recht der ein oder andere aus dem laden gerade ausnahmsweise mal haben mag. danke.
#haltdiefressebild #drecksblatt

edit: vllt. auch vor dem Hintergrund dessen:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529567715245101059

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun es ist aber Fakt, dass kein einziger NATO Staat die Lieferung davon in Aussicht gestellt hat geschweige denn geliefert, am nächsten dran war dann noch unsere Marderdebatte.
> Aber jetzt liefert man Geparden und PzH2000 deren Ausbildung und Technik definitiv nicht simpler ist.
> Welche Erklärung bietest du an, bei der SPD wirfst du den Willen vor, aber was ist mit den USA oder GB? Denen auch?
> Also ich will dich nicht blöd von der Seite anmachen, das ist ne ernste Frage.


Dann mach dich mal schlau über Schützenpanzer, denn die BW ist im Moment die einzige größere westliche Armee, die neuere Schützenpanzer im Zulauf hatte oder hat, sämtliche anderen sitzen auf ihren alten Schützenpanzern (1970er Jahre) , ohne wirkliche Möglichkeiten auf Ersatz oder neuen Ersatz, da noch nicht in der Pipeline.
US=  Bradley, GB = Warrior, Frankreich = AMX-10P
Dazu kommt ds immer mehr auf Radpanzer im größeren Stil umsteigen, sprich die SPZ Flotten werden kleiner und so etwas wie GTK Boxer Flotten mit Geschützen werden größer.
Die einzigen Schützenpanzer die es im Moment auf die schnelle im Westen gibt, die ersetzt werden können, sind die Marder, weil der Puma im Zulauf ist und soagr noch weitere Puma bestellt werden sollen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Scholz macht halt Merkelpolitik, das wurde vor der Wahl oft genug gesagt, aber die, die Scholz jetzt am meisten kritisieren (hier) wollten Merkel Politik und keine Grünen. Vergesst nicht, Habeck war 2021 im Osten der Ukraine, wer sonst noch?


Was ein wirklicher Unsinn!
Hätten die Grünen sich nicht 2013 geweigert mit der CDU eine Koalition zu machen, die Angebote von der CDU lagen auf dem Tisch, hätten wir jetzt den ganzen Salat nicht, genauso wie sich die FDP 2017 in die Büsche geschlagen hat.
Dein politisches Gedächtnis ist einfach nur löcherich wie ein Schweizer Käse, wenn es um deinen Hass Kampf gegen die Union geht!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Also laut der Nachfrage von der Bildzeitung, dürfen die Ländern alles liefern was sie wollen.


Das ist ja auch die Definition von informell, da wird dir das keine Presseanfrage bestätigen. Ergo das ist kein Beweis.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann mach dich mal schlau über Schützenpanzer, denn die BW ist im Moment die einzige größere westliche Armee, die neuere Schützenpanzer im Zulauf hatte oder hat, sämtliche anderen sitzen auf ihren alten Schützenpanzern (1970er Jahre) , ohne wirkliche Möglichkeiten auf Ersatz oder neuen Ersatz, da noch nicht in der Pipeline.


Du glaubst also nicht, dass das riesige US Militär Bradleys übrig hat die reaktivieren könnte? Nochmal: Depotbestände kennen wir nicht, aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hätten die Grünen sich nicht 2013 geweigert mit der CDU eine Koalition zu machen, die Angebote von der CDU lagen auf dem Tisch, hätten wir jetzt den ganzen Salat nicht, genauso wie sich die FDP 2017 in die Büsche geschlagen hat.


Böse Grüne, dass sie die Bedingungen der Union nicht akzeptieren wollten nachdem man für die Union immer nur die Bösen war, die ja Deutschlands Wirtschaft vernichten wollen...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2022)

tweet zur nacht:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529586064846987264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch etwas weiter unten im thread bei den antworten zu dem video nachsehen. 
gute nacht


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

> 06:38 Uhr
> Selenskyj: Russische Armee in Ostukraine "deutlich überlegen"​
> Die russische Armee versucht nach ukrainischen Angaben um jeden Preis, die strategisch wichtige Stadt Sewerodonezk in der Ostukraine einzunehmen. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj räumte in einer Ansprache ein, dass in dem Frontabschnitt "der Feind in Bezug auf die Ausrüstung und die Anzahl der Soldaten deutlich überlegen" sei. Die eigenen Streitkräfte hielten der "äußerst gewalttätigen Offensive" jedoch noch stand.
> 
> ...


Gestern Abend wurde von einen Experten in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass die Russen dort hauptsächlich mit schwerer Artillerie angreifen. Darunter auch Mehrfachraketenwerfer auf große Distanzen. Und aus der Luft.
Die Ukrainer haben dadurch massive Probleme. Sie brauchen auch mehr Artillerie und Flugabwehrsysteme.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hätten die Grünen sich nicht 2013 geweigert mit der CDU eine Koalition zu machen, die Angebote von der CDU lagen auf dem Tisch, hätten wir jetzt den ganzen Salat nicht


Doch, weil Merkel auch die eingehegt hätte und sich rein gar nichts anders entwickelt hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2022)

Denkt dran, die Ukraine kann es sich leisten Gelände aufzugeben und es später zurück zu erobern.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denkt dran, die Ukraine kann es sich leisten Gelände aufzugeben und es später zurück zu erobern.


Nur ist das unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe die Befürchtung das sie immer mehr verliert. Und das auch nicht mehr zurück bekommt. Noch schlimmer: wenn Putin seine Ziele im Osten erreicht hat ist Odessa dran. Und wenn sie Odessa haben ist auch ein erneuter Angriff von Norden nicht auszuschließen. Weil wenn Kiew fällt, dann fällt auch die Ukraine.

Ich hoffe das ich nicht Recht habe. Aber es ist eine Befürchtung.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2022)

Denk dran, wir haben schon vor den katastrophalen Niederlagen vor Kiew und Charkow darüber geredet, dass Russland nicht genug Soldaten zur Besatzung hat. Warum wollte sich das geändert haben?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2022)

die verbrecherbande schmeißt wohl schon wieder mit phosphorbomben um sich.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529712000909156354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529739991777255426

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denk dran, wir haben schon vor den katastrophalen Niederlagen vor Kiew und Charkow darüber geredet, dass Russland nicht genug Soldaten zur Besatzung hat. Warum wollte sich das geändert haben?


Wenn Putin zur Generalmobilmachung aufruft könnten das noch deutlich mehr werden.

Außerdem


> Das russische Parlament hat die Altersgrenze für den Eintritt von Soldaten in das Militär aufgehoben. Das Unterhaus verabschiedete den Entwurf am Mittwoch nach drei Lesungen, so dass jetzt auch Männer und Frauen über 40 Jahren ihren ersten freiwilligen Militärdienst leisten können – bis zum Ende des Erwerbsalters. Mit diesem Schritt haben die Streitkräfte nun die Möglichkeit, mehr Menschen für den Militärdienst zu rekrutieren.


Quelle: Um neue Soldaten zu rekrutieren: Russland streicht Altersgrenze für Armeeeintritt


----------



## Optiki (26. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur ist das unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe die Befürchtung das sie immer mehr verliert. Und das auch nicht mehr zurück bekommt. Noch schlimmer: wenn Putin seine Ziele im Osten erreicht hat ist Odessa dran. Und wenn sie Odessa haben ist auch ein erneuter Angriff von Norden nicht auszuschließen. Weil wenn Kiew fällt, dann fällt auch die Ukraine.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich nicht Recht habe. Aber es ist eine Befürchtung.


Wie @Sparanus schon richtig sagt, sie haben nicht wirklich die Soldaten dafür, gerade Odessa bereitet sich schon seit Wochen vor und der Strand ist auch schon voller Minen. Die Ukraine hat mit ihren Partnern viele Jahre lang Pläne gemacht und auch Befestigungen errichtet und dazu auch passenden Pläne der Verteidigung. Es ist ja nicht an der ganzen Front in einem so schlechten Verhältnis für sie.

Sie müssen halt aufpassen, dass sie nicht von Artillerie überrannt werden, sondern sich auch rechtzeitig zurückziehen. Wenn die LPR einfach mit ATGM Raketen aus weniger als 2km auf Befestigungen schießt und die Ukrainer da plötzlich in der Unterhose rauslaufen, dann läuft da eindeutig etwas falsch. 



Jahtari schrieb:


> die verbrecherbande schmeißt wohl schon wieder mit phosphorbomben um sich.


so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist das kein Phosphor, sondern Thermit



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Putin zur Generalmobilmachung aufruft könnten das noch deutlich mehr werden.


Das kann er sich aktuell nicht mehr leisten und dann sind die auch erst in Monaten an Front mit der passenden Ausrüstung. Die Ausrüstung ist dann auch nicht unbedingt neu.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist das kein Phosphor, sondern Thermit


wollen wir jetzt kleinlich werden?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529790931779698692

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und bei der mucke weiss auch direkt aus welcher ecke die aufnahmen kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Mai 2022)

mal 'ne frage in die runde zu den angeblichen zusätzlichen russischen schiffen im schwarzen meer:

hat sich da nun irgendetwas bestätigt oder sind das erwartungsgemäß einfach falsche aussagen gewesen?

wenn die türkei den zugang doch wieder geöffnet (oder nie verschlossen) hätte, dann wüssten die verbündeten ja längst davon. dementsprechend würde überall darüber berichtet werden, passiert aber nicht.

ist also quatsch oder?


----------



## Optiki (26. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> mal 'ne frage in die runde zu den angeblichen zusätzlichen russischen schiffen im schwarzen meer:
> ist also quatsch oder?


Ich glaube der Tweet und der Artikel auf der Seite beantworten deine Frage:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1528479049210814466

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Tweet und der Artikel auf der Seite beantworten deine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, wenn dem so ist, dann schei**. immerhin könnten sie ao aber "nur" schiffe mit vergleichsweise geringer größe und tiefgang relativ frei bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

> 18:28 Uhr
> Putin verlangt Aufhebung von Sanktionen gegen Freigabe von Getreide​
> Russland hat angesichts der in der Ukraine blockierten Getreideexporte den Westen erneut zu einer Aufhebung der Sanktionen aufgerufen. Russland sei bereit, durch den Transport von Getreide und Dünger einen großen Beitrag zu leisten für die Überwindung der Lebensmittelkrise - "unter der Bedingung eines Endes der politisch motivierten Beschränkungen seitens des Westens", wie Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin nach Kremlangaben bei einem Telefonat mit dem italienischen Regierungschef Mario Draghi sagte. Zuvor hatte auch Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow gesagt, die Getreideexporte aus der Ukraine könnten wieder laufen, wenn die Sanktionen gegen Russland aufgehoben würden.
> 
> Russland und die Ukraine sind große Getreideexporteure mit einer wichtigen Rolle für die Welternährung. Die Ukraine hatte Russland zuvor Erpressung vorgeworfen und den Westen aufgefordert, die wegen Moskaus Angriffskrieg erlassenen Sanktionen unter keinen Umständen aufzuheben. Kiew wirft Russland vor, die Schwarzmeer-Häfen mit Kriegsschiffen zu blockieren und so die für die Welternährung wichtige Weizenausfuhr zu verhindern.


Putin will die Welt erpressen.


----------



## Optiki (26. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin will die Welt erpressen.


Lavrov hat auch schon wieder gewarnt, wenn Waffensysteme geliefert werden, die russischen Boden treffen, dann würde das zu weiteren Eskaltaionen führen. Erpressen und drohen, das können sie sehr gut.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529895134241992719

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

> *15.40 Uhr: *Die russischen Streitkräfte setzten in ihrer Ost-Offensive offenbar TOS-1a-Raketenwerfer ein. Laut ukrainischen Angaben sind Stellungen nahe Novomykhailivka in der Region Donezk mit solchen Waffen beschossen worden. Als Beleg veröffentlichte das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium ein Video bei Twitter, dass die Einschläge mehrerer sogenannter thermobarischer Raketen zeigen soll. Die Angaben sind kaum unabhängig überprüfbar. Die Aufnahmen wurden jedoch von mehreren westlichen Militär-Experten geteilt, was für ihre Echtheit spricht.
> 
> In dem Video sind mehrere Explosionen zu sehen, die eine für thermobarische Waffen charakteristische Druckwelle auslösen. Die Munitionsart gilt als besonders gefährlich und wird aus den TOS-1a-Werfern verschossen. Ihr Sprengkopf setzt in einem bestimmten Radius den in der Luft enthaltenen Sauerstoff in Flammen und erzeugen kurzzeitig ein tödliches Vakuum.
> 
> "So sieht der größte und schlimmste Krieg des 21. Jahrhunderts aus", schrieb das Verteidigungsministerium dazu. Man sei bereit, zurückzuschlagen. "Dafür benötigt die Ukraine aber Nato-Mehrfachraketenwerfer", forderte das Verteidigungsministerium.


Quelle: Russland setzt offenbar thermobarische Raketen ein


> *+++ 19.25 Uhr: *Die russischen Truppen haben im Ukraine-Krieg bisher „etwa 1000 Panzer“ und „weit über 350 Artilleriegeschütze“ verloren, erklärt ein hoher US-Verteidigungsbeamter gegenüber Journalisten. Außerdem habe Russland „fast drei Dutzend Jagdbomber sowie mehr als 50 Helikopter“ verloren. Trotz dieser Verluste hätten die russischen Einheiten „immer noch den Großteil ihrer Ausrüstung zur Verfügung“, fügte der Beamte hinzu. „Sie haben einen großen Teil ihrer Ausrüstung und ihres Personals in diesen Kampf investiert, und die Ukrainer haben Verluste erlitten, die Russen haben Verluste erlitten.“
> Der Ausblick des Regierungsbeamten auf den Ukraine-Krieg ist düster: „Die Russen haben hier eine Überlegenheit, was die Anzahl der Mittel angeht, die sie für diesen Kampf einsetzen können, was Menschen, Ausrüstung und Waffen angeht, und das müssen wir einfach berücksichtigen.“


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: „Russen haben Überlegenheit“


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> bereits gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die russisch-orthodoxe Kirche ist alt, Putin hat einen erheblichen Teil der sowjetischen Enteignungen rückgängig gemacht, die Russen sind sehr gläubig und der Patriarch intern fast so mächtig wieder Papst. Ich glaube nicht, dass man bei Kyrill sinnvoll zwischen Privat- und Kirchenvermögen trennen kann, aber das vergoldete Ding in seiner Hand ist garantiert kein Bettelstab. Und die von Putin gegebenen Staatsgeschenke zahlt seit langem mit engster Loyalität zurück - normalerweise ist die Kirche aber von geringerer Bedeutung als Putins Unterstützer bei Militär, Medien, Mafia, Wirtschaft, Geheimdienst und Politik, weil sie durch ihre eigene Tradition wenig Handlungsspielraum hat. Das sie mittlerweile so betont wird, obwohl sie wenig mehr macht als Putins Morden den kirchlichen Segen zu geben, anstatt sie zu verurteilen, wirft die Frage auf, was mit Putins anderen Machtsäulen ist?




juko888 schrieb:


> panzer mit flugabwehr, der aber auch am boden verheerend sein kann ist also nicht schlimm.
> haubitze mit zig kilometer schussreichweite und verheerender wirkung ist okay.
> harpoons, die im zweifelsfall ganze kriegsschiffe versenken können? goar keen problem.
> 
> ey, aber bitte keine kampfpanzer westlicher bauart, weil? die könnten sich bei eroberten modellen etwas abschauen? (bei den vorher aufgezählten systemen nicht?) ganz ehrlich, das wird alles immer undurchsichtiger.



Ich habe es schon bei der Ankündigung des Gepard-Deals gesagt und bleibe erstmal dabei:
Der Westen liefert alles, was später nicht als rauchendes Wrack in die russischen Nachrichten kommt. Tragbare Waffen? Kleinkram kann man nicht propagandistisch ausschlachten. Raketen? Kommen als zerfetzes Alu an. Geschütze und Flugabwehr? Bleibt in zweiter Reihe und kann sich normalerweise zurückziehen, wenn man aufpasst. Aber Kampf- und Schützenpanzer, Hubrschrauber und Flugzeuge: Das ist der Kram, der nach verlorenen Schlachten rumliegt. Da soll nur Zeug stehen, dass für Laien wie russische oder Ukraine-eigene Hardware aussieht.

Hat neben der medialen ggf. auch eine keine militärische Wirkung: So oft, wie die Russen in diesem Krieg auf kaltem Fuß überrascht wurden, kann ihre Aufklärung nicht all zu toll sein. Vermutlich können sie also nur schlecht zwischen original ukrainischem und zugeliefertem Ex-Sowjetmaterial unterscheiden und somit schlecht abschätzen, wieviel des ursprünglichen Bestandes schon ersetzt werden musste.





Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen fliegen sogar richtig Luftangriffe und verwenden den TOS Werfer, als Laie würde ich behaupten, es ist keine gutes Zeichen, wenn der mit seiner kurzen Reichweite einfach meine Position treffen kann.



Der TOS-1A wird eher auf größere Entfernungen als Kampfpanzer eingesetzt und wurde explizit gebaut, um deren Schutzniveau zu bieten, also ähnlich nah an die gegnerische Front ranzugehen. Bei verhärteten Fronten ist also rein von der Reichweite her eine sehr naheliegende Waffe und Russlands Eroberung von Luhansk steht seit drei Monaten fix auf ~85%. 

Die schlechte Nachricht ist nicht, dass die Russen auf kurze Entfernung feuern, sondern was sie damit bezwecken: Der TOS-1A ist weder für Präzisionsangriffe noch gegen gehärtete Ziele gedacht ist, sondern dafür großflächig alles zu töten, was nicht geflohen ist. Leider ist das eine sehr vorhersehbare Nachricht und ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Ukrainer einen Teil ihrer Unterstände entlang der alten Demarkationslinie druckertüchtigen konnten.
.


juko888 schrieb:


> hm, wenn dem so ist, dann schei**. immerhin könnten sie ao aber "nur" schiffe mit vergleichsweise geringer größe und tiefgang relativ frei bewegen.



Länge und Breite dürften überhaupt kein Problem sein. Höhe = Brücken schon eher, aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, würde ich erwarten, dass Russland die einfach abbaut. Tiefgang kann durch zusätzliche Pontons und ggf. Teildemontagen deutlich verringern, notfalls schweißt man eine Trägerschiff zusammen, dass die eigentliche Last Huckepack nimmt und seinen Auftrieb auf viel größerer Fläche verteilt. Mit ähnlichen Methoden (und ein paar Schwerlasttransportern) haben die Nazis drei U-Boote ins Schwarze Meer verfrachtet, obwohl damals weder der Oberlauf des Mains noch der Donau für große Pötte ausgebaut waren und es keinen Kanal dazwischen gab.
Aber: Das alles kostet Zeit. Und es kostet auch Zeit in Gegenrichtung. Von daher will das seitens Russland wohl überlegt sein, da auch die Nordmeerflotte nicht gerade an Überkapazitäten leidet und wenn man nach einem Monat Transfer feststellt, dass große Schiffe im Schwarzen Meer mangels Seekrieg auch nichts nützen, aber die NATO Manöver in der Barentsee abhalten will, dann wäre das doch ärgerlich.

Ich persönlich sehe weiterhin keinen Sinn in so einer Badewannenmarine. Nicht umsonst sind die Landungsboote um Snake Island die bislang wichtigsten Marine-Einheiten in dem Krieg. Um die Handelssschiffe zu stoppen reicht etwas Kleinkram, der sich in den Weg stellt, und Marineflieger, die notfalls ein Exzempel statuieren. Marschflugkörper gegen Landziele kann man mit Tu-95 leichter starten. Da braucht man keine Hochseeinheiten zu verlegen und auch nicht zu riskieren, dass die Ukrainer wieder Tiefseeinheiten draus machen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Lavrov hat auch schon wieder gewarnt, wenn Waffensysteme geliefert werden, die russischen Boden treffen, dann würde das zu weiteren Eskaltaionen führen. Erpressen und drohen, das können sie sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll er doch erstmal sagen, was weitere Eskalation*en* sein sollten. Zuletzt war das einzige, womit Putin noch drohen konnte, der nukleare Holocaust.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. Mai 2022)

> Bericht: USA wollen eventuell Langstrecken-Raketensysteme für Ukraine​*03.11 Uhr:* Die US-Regierung zieht einem Medienbericht zufolge in Erwägung, fortschrittliche Langstrecken-Raketensysteme in die Ukraine zu schicken. Die in den USA hergestellten Waffensysteme könnten Raketen über Hunderte Kilometer abfeuern, berichtete der Sender CNN am Donnerstag unter Berufung auf mehrere Beamte.
> 
> Ein neues militärisches Hilfspaket könnte bereits in der kommenden Woche angekündigt werden. Die Ukraine habe um diese Art von Waffen gebeten, hieß es weiter. Allerdings sei die US-Regierung zögerlich gewesen, da befürchtet werde, dass die Ukraine die Raketensysteme für Angriffe auf russisches Gebiet nutzen könnte. Es stelle sich die Frage, ob dies eine russische Vergeltungsmaßnahme zur Folge haben könnte, so CNN.





> Bericht: Bei Geheim-Gipfel in Litauen wollen Putin-Kritiker den „russischen Bär erschlagen“​*06.18 Uhr: *Laut eines Berichtes der „Bild“-Zeitung findet am Freitag ein geheimer Anti-Putin-Gipfel statt.Litauens Außenminister Gabrielius Landsbergis hat dafür amtierende und ehemalige Spitzenpolitiker, Geschäftsleute, Menschenrechtler und Journalisten aus Europa, der USA und auch Russland eingeladen.
> 
> Die geladene Gruppe diskutiere auf dem Gipfel über eine mögliche Strategie, um Russland zu „deputinisieren“ und den „Bären zu erschlagen“. So das Programm des zweitägigen Gipfels.
> 
> Einer der Teilnehmer erklärte gegenüber der „Bild“-Zeitung: „Mit dem brutalen Krieg gegen die Ukraine hat Putin den Bogen überspannt. Seit Kriegsbeginn mussten bereits Zehntausende Russen für seinen Größenwahn mit ihrem Leben bezahlen. Wenn wir Russland jetzt nicht von ihm befreien, wann dann?“







__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				





edit:









						Dutzende russische Nationalgardisten verweigern Einsatz
					

Putin setzt nicht nur die russische Armee im Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine ein. Unter anderem auch Polizei-Einheiten der Nationalgarde sollen nach Willen des Kreml im Nachbarland kämpfen. Doch einige Angehörige weigern sich - und verlieren deswegen ihren Job.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

> 07:35 Uhr
> Bürgermeister: Rund 1500 Menschen in Sjewjerodonezk getötet​
> Die ostukrainische Stadt Sjewjerodonezk ist laut ihrem Bürgermeister zum Schauplatz heftiger Angriffe der russischen Truppen geworden. Rund 1500 Menschen seien getötet worden, teilte Olexandr Strjuk mit. Rund 12.000 bis 13.000 seien in der Stadt verblieben, 60 Prozent der Wohngebäude seien dort zerstört worden. Die ukrainischen Kräfte hielten den Angriffen noch stand, doch sei eine russische Aufklärungs- und Sabotagegruppe in ein Hotel in Sjewjerodonezk eingedrungen, meldete Strjuk.
> 
> Die Stadt ist das einzige Gebiet der Region Luhansk im Donbass, das von der ukrainischen Regierung kontrolliert wird. Russische Truppen versuchen die Stadt vom Rest des von der Ukraine dominierten Territoriums abzuschneiden. Die Hauptstraße zwischen der Nachbarstadt Lyssytschansk und dem weiter südwestlich gelegenen Bachmut sei zwar noch offen, doch seien Reisen gefährlich, sagte Strjuk. Am Donnerstag hätten nur zwölf Menschen evakuiert werden können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. Mai 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/putin-braucht-dringend-nachschub-waren-alle-blutjung-wie-russland-wehrpflichtige-im-ukraine-krieg-missbraucht_id_105794069.html
		




> Marina und andere Mütter protestierten gegenüber dem russischen Militär, sie wollten wissen, wo ihre Söhne seien. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium gab gut zwei Wochen nach Kriegsbeginn zu, dass auch Wehrpflichtige in der Ukraine eingesetzt wurden, relativierte aber: „Praktisch alle diese Soldaten sind inzwischen nach Russland zurückgebracht worden.“ Einige seien aber in ukrainische Gefangenschaft geraten. Laut russischen Angaben soll Putin davon nichts gewusst haben.
> 
> Marina durfte ihren jüngeren Sohn abholen, keiner der beiden hatte den Vertrag unterzeichnet. In den Krieg wurde ihr Jüngster dennoch geschickt. Sie ist sauer, dass die Regierung und seine Vorgesetzten sie immer wieder belogen haben. „Als ich ihn wiedersah, wirkte er völlig durcheinander“, erzählt Marina. Ihr Sohn habe nicht viel von seinem Einsatz erzählt. Immerzu wehrte er ihre Fragen ab: „Es ist besser, wenn du nicht weißt, was dort passiert ist.“


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2022)

> 17:20 Uhr
> Russische Abgeordnete kritisieren öffentlich Militäreinsatz​
> In der Region Primorje im östlichsten Teil Russlands haben zwei kommunistische Abgeordnete öffentlich ein Ende der Offensive in der Ukraine gefordert. "Wenn unser Land die Militäroperation nicht stoppt, wird es noch mehr Waisen in unserem Land geben", sagte der Abgeordnete Leonid Wasjukewitsch während einer Sitzung des Regionalparlaments.
> 
> ...


Sehr mutig von ihnen. Hoffentlich kommt das noch öfter und in größeren Ausmaß vor.
Die Menschen in Russland müssen endlich aufwachen und aufstehen.


----------



## Optiki (27. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr mutig von ihnen. Hoffentlich kommt das noch öfter und in größeren Ausmaß vor.
> Die Menschen in Russland müssen endlich aufwachen und aufstehen.


Das Problem ist halt, du bekommst ohne gute Kontakte (Vitamin B) direkt einen schlechten Eintrag in deine Akte und zerstörst dir damit dein Leben, weil du kaum noch Karrierechancen hast, da hältst du lieber die Klappe. In Russland sind auch so viele Leute beim Staat beschäftigt, das ist ein riesen Apparat und die wenigsten Leute werden sich gegen ihren Arbeitgeber stellen. Leute würden sich Sowas halt erst trauen, wenn die Chancen auf einen Regimewechsel gegeben ist und danach sieht es nichts aus, oder sie sowieso schon nichts mehr haben. 

Am Beispiel eines 15 Jährigen Mädchens aus einer der ärmsten Regionen, aus der auch prozentual mit am meisten Soldaten gestorben sind. 









						A girl speaks out against the war on the "last day in highschool" celebration in Dagestan, Russia - Latest News
					

4,695 points • 289 comments




					9gag.com
				




Der Schulleiter wurde dafür gefeuert, die Mutter hat eine Geldstrafe bekommen und die Mutter + Tochter mussten ein Entschuldigungsvideo  mit entsprechendem Inhalt drehen. Zusätzlich haben die Eltern einen Punkt in ihre Akte bekommen und sie werden im Dorf angefeindet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogF6g3GlfNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Ich glaube ihre kleine Antikrieg-Aussage, werde ich mein Leben lang nicht mehr vergessen, ähnlich wie das Video mit den beiden Asov Panzern aus Mariupol, welche mitten in der Stadt die Position halten. )


----------



## Tekkla (28. Mai 2022)

Es ist so erbärmlich, dass ein zunehmend faschistisch agierendes Land samt Volk im Namen des Antifaschismus einen Angriffskrieg führt.



> «If at a future moment fascism will return, it will not be so stupid as to say: 'I am fascism. ' It will say: 'I am antifascism.' ».
> _Ignazio Silone_


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Mai 2022)

schau an, schau an.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1530367723645050881

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

> 8.41 Uhr: Ukraine muss vorerst noch schwere Schläge hinnehmen​Der frühere Bundeswehr- und Nato-General Hans-Lothar Domröse geht davon aus, dass die Ukraine dem russischen Vormarsch im Donbass in den kommenden Wochen nicht vollständig standhalten kann. "Jetzt kommt der große Schwung der Weltmacht Russland zum Tragen. (...) Sie sind reichweiten- und zahlenmäßig überlegen", sagte Domröse dem Nachrichtenradio MDR Aktuell. Die ukrainischen Kräfte könnten den Vormarsch maximal hier und da verzögern.
> 
> Ab Herbst könnten die Ukrainer aber wieder mehr Widerstand leisten, so Domröse. In etwa einem halben Jahr werde das Land viel mehr westliche Waffensysteme haben und die Soldaten viel besser an diesen ausgebildet sein. "Bis dahin werden sie aber noch schwere Schläge hinnehmen müssen", sagte Domröse. Die Zeit spiele etwas für die Ukraine, "wenn sie durchhält".
> 
> ...


Quelle: +++ TICKER +++ KRIEG IN DER UKRAINE

und



> Der Kremlkritiker und frühere Chef des russischen staatlichen Ölkonzerns Yukos Michail Chodorkowski drängt den Westen zur Lieferung schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine. »Wenn den Ukrainern die Waffen, die sie anfordern, nicht geliefert werden, wird es bald wieder zu Kämpfen um Kiew kommen«, sagte der 58-Jährige der »Bild« . Er denke, westliche Politiker hätten vor allem Angst vor dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin. »Sie glauben, sich nicht in einem Krieg zu befinden. Deswegen glauben sie auch, dass die Lieferung bestimmter Waffen zu einer Eskalation führen oder sie zu einer Kriegspartei machen könnte.«
> 
> Chodorkowski bezeichnete dies als »sehr dumme Haltung«, da westliche Politiker und Länder aus Putins Sicht bereits im Krieg mit Russland seien. Auf die Frage, ob der Krieg Putins Regierung stärken oder schwächen werde, antwortete er: »Das hängt davon ab, wie dieser Krieg enden wird. Wenn Putin den Krieg nicht gewinnt, wird das Regime geschwächt sein.«


Quelle: Kremlkritiker Chodorkowski drängt Westen zu Lieferung schwerer Waffen

Die Ukraine braucht unbedingt die Raketenwerfer und weitere schwere Artilleriegeschütze.
Sonst stehen die Russen irgendwann wirklich wieder vor Kiew.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Mai 2022)

Uff, zu Scholz fällt mir bald auch nichts mehr ein. Ob der sich irgendwann mal zu viele Psilos geklinkt hat, drauf hängengeblieben ist und jetzt einen auf mit übereinandergeschlagenen Beinen bei Kerzenschein und Rotwein vor sich hin sinnierenden, zufrieden in sich hineinlächelden Intellektuellen macht? Mann mann mann...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1530505787889549312

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und so kommt dann wohl auch "sowas" (siehe unten) von "sowas" (siehe oben):





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1530450862681866241

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2022)

Man kann einfach nicht eine *militärische Auseinandersetzung, *dessen Haupträger staatliches Militär ist, mit einer bewaffneten Zivilgesellschaft die aus 340 Millionen Menschen besteht vergleichen, in deren Umlauf sich 320 Millionen Waffen befinden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> seht ihr hier auch ein moralisches Dilemma und wie ließe sich dieses evtl. auflösen?


Als würde es in der Politik je um Moral gehen. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte man auch andere Länder mit Waffen "unterstützen" können...


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Als würde es in der Politik je um Moral gehen. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte man auch andere Länder mit Waffen "unterstützen" können...


Ach ja?!


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2022)

Ja!


----------



## Don-71 (28. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja!


Ist klar, wir haben ja in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnten "ständig" hegemoniale Eroberungskriege mit dem Ziel der Annexion ganzer Staaten oder Teile von Staaten und oder Unterdrückung einer anderen Bevölkerung gesehen!
Du scheinst die Unterschiede immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden zu haben!


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

> 21:37 Uhr
> Ukraine: Russland-Sanktionen nicht ursächlich für Nahrungsmittelkrise​
> Die Ukraine hat Russland erneut mit Nachdruck widersprochen, dass westliche Strafmaßnahmen gegen Moskau der Grund für die aktuelle mangelnde Lebensmittelsicherheit in der Welt seien. "Sanktionen gegen Russland haben nichts mit der sich abzeichnenden globalen Nahrungsmittelkrise zu tun", teilte der ukrainische Außenminister Dmytro Kuleba auf Twitter mit. "Der einzige Grund für Engpässe, steigende Preise und drohenden Hunger ist, dass das russische Militär 22 Millionen Tonnen ukrainischer Lebensmittelexporte in unseren Seehäfen physisch blockiert", betonte Kuleba. Der Westen müsse Russland mit Druck dazu bringen, die Blockade zu beenden.
> 
> ...


Selenskyj ist wohl jetzt klar geworden, dass die russischen Geländegewinne, wohl schlecht zurück zu erobern sind. Die Russen sind einfach in der Übermacht. Aber man sollte das Territorium auf jeden Fall schützen was noch der Ukraine gehört.


----------



## Optiki (28. Mai 2022)

> Die Ukraine wird Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj zufolge das von Russland in den vergangenen Jahren eingenommene Staatsgebiet nicht komplett mit Gewalt zurückholen können. "Ich glaube nicht, dass wir unser gesamtes Territorium mit militärischen Mitteln zurückgewinnen können", sagte er in einem Interview, das sein Büro in voller Länge im Internet veröffentlicht hat. Bei einem solchen Vorgehen würden Hunderttausende Menschen getötet. Das Interview wurde zuerst im niederländischen Fernsehen gesendet. Russland hatte im Jahr 2014 die Krim annektiert.



Damit ist die Krim wahrscheinlich endgültig vom Tisch für die Ukraine. 

Es wird zwar behauptet, in Russland wird wieder von Kiev als Ziel geredet, aber wahrscheinlich ist die Landbrücke zur Krim inklusive der Wasserversorgung das Ziel der Wahl in der nahen Zukunft und wahrscheinlich dann auch auf Dauer.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Damit ist die Krim wahrscheinlich endgültig vom Tisch für die Ukraine.


Nicht nur die Krim, sondern die gesamte Ostukraine und der Süden.



Optiki schrieb:


> Es wird zwar behauptet, in Russland wird wieder von Kiev als Ziel geredet, aber wahrscheinlich ist die Landbrücke zur Krim inklusive der Wasserversorgung das Ziel der Wahl in der nahen Zukunft und wahrscheinlich dann auch auf Dauer.


Das befürchte ich auch. Und wenn Kiew fällt, dann vermutlich auch die gesamte Ukraine.

Aber es könnte sein das die Russen erst mit dem Süden weiter machen. Odessa usw.
Und danach dann Kiew. Wenn sie wollten könnten sie mit den beiden Städten das selbe machen wir mit Mariupol.
Ständig und permanent aus der Luft bombardieren.
Vereinzelte Luftangriffe gab es ja schon. Aber die könnten noch viel intensiver werden.
Kiew könnten sie dann aus dem Norden einnehmen mit belarussischer Hilfe.


----------



## Optiki (29. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Krim, sondern die gesamte Ostukraine und der Süden.


Da wäre ich mir noch nicht so sicher, aber bei der Krim ist es etwas Anderes. Da die ursprünglichen Bewohner damals nach Sibirien deportiert wurden und die Halbinsel mit Russen bevölkert wurde. Später wurde die Halbinsel der Ukraine geschenkt. 2014  wurde sie ja von den Russen besetzt, da werden wohl viele Menschen vertrieben worden sein, die pro Ukraine waren, gleichzeitig sind auch neue Menschen aus Russland dort hingezogen. Die Chancen stehen also sehr hoch, dass, selbst wenn die Ukraine an der Grenze zur Insel steht, dass bei einem offiziellen Referendum unter ausländischer Aufsicht, die Menschen trotzdem weiter zu Russland gehören wollen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich auch. Und wenn Kiew fällt, dann vermutlich auch die gesamte Ukraine.


Selbst wenn es Russland schaffen sollten, dann wäre das nichts von Dauer. Sie können kein Land mit 40 Millionen Leuten dauerhaft unterdrücken. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber es könnte sein das die Russen erst mit dem Süden weiter machen. Odessa usw.


Dafür fehlen ihnen weiterhin die Leute und die Mobilisierung läuft auch nicht sonderlich gut. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage könnte es aber sein, dass sie sich feste Verteidigungspositionen im Osten schaffen, die sie mehrere Monate halten können, weil dann die Ukrainer die Angreifer sind und diese mit sehr hohem Einsatz zurückerobern müssen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Und danach dann Kiew. Wenn sie wollten könnten sie mit den beiden Städten das selbe machen wir mit Mariupol.


Wenn es die Russen wirklich schaffen, bis nach Kiev zu marschieren, dann haben sie selber schon extrem hohe Verluste erlitten. Wenn es dann einen Kampf im Stadtgebiet gegen sollte, dann brauchen sie sehr viel mehr Soldaten, die sie wohl gar nicht mehr zusammenkratzen könnten zu diesem Zeitpunkt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ständig und permanent aus der Luft bombardieren.
> Vereinzelte Luftangriffe gab es ja schon. Aber die könnten noch viel intensiver werden.


Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass um Odessa und Kiev aktuell mit die meiste Flugabwehr steht und die Amerikaner werden noch mind. ein Patriot System für Kiev liefern. Ebenfalls bekommt Odessa eine größere Menge von Anti-Schiff Raketen, laut der Aussage eines örtlichen Politikers, genug, um die ganze Schwarzmeerflotte zu versenken.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Kiew könnten sie dann aus dem Norden einnehmen mit belarussischer Hilfe.


Um Kiev aus dem Norden einzunehmen, müssten sie auch die Truppen und das Material wieder dort hinbringen und dafür brauchen sie auch Zeit. Diese Bewegungen würden auch alle verbündeten Länder direkt melden. Lukaschenko kann sich ein eingreifen eigentlich nicht leisten, außer es läuft wirklich alles aus dem Ruder. 

(Hätte Russland keine Atombomben, dann hätte Polen auch schon längst seinem Partnerland geholfen und das ukrainischen Gebiet vor Belarus verteidigt. Wahrscheinlich auch noch andere) 

Die Luftwaffe der Russen macht doch aktuell die schlechteste Figur, die haben kaum Einsätze und dann fast nur mit indirektem Feuer auf statische Ziele. In den letzten 3 Tagen wurde ein russischer SU35 Jet, der die SU25 der Ukrainer jagen sollte, von einer MiG29 zerstört und ein K52 wurde von Bodentruppen aus der Luft geholt.

Ich frage mich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit, wie das ganze Militärkonstrukt in Russland überhaupt in dem Umfang funktioniert. Nimmt man deren Budget und zieht davon einen größeren Teil für Korruption und Wartung von Atombomben ab, bleibt eigentlich nur Geld für eine kleinere gut ausgestattete Armee übrig oder für eine große schlecht ausgestattete Armee, aber definitiv nicht beides Gute vereint. 

Ich hoffe das die Natopartner am Ball bleiben  und weiterhin liefern, vor allem freue ich mich auf die Raketensysteme, mit hoffentlich besserer Munition.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

@Optiki : Ich hoffe das du damit Recht behälst.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2022)

Wach(sam) bleiben. Auch Übermorgen.









						Opinion | The Real Goal of Kremlin Disinformation Isn’t What You Think
					

Disinformation is designed to sow apathy as well as confusion. Here’s how that works.




					www.politico.com


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Wach(sam) bleiben. Auch Übermorgen.


Es wäre toll wenn du kurz das wichtigste in Deutsch zusammenfassen könntest.
Nicht jedermanns Englisch ist so gut.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2022)

Ich kann aus Gründen nichtmal auf das übliche Schulenglisch zurückgreifen und bekomm das halbwegs verstanden. deepl und der google-übersetzer laufen daher immer parallel mit. ^^
Für großflächigere Ausarbeitungen dahingehend fehlen mir momentan ein bissel der "Kopf" und die Nerven, hab zusätzlich zu einigen beruflichen Herausforderungen viel zu viel persönliche Dinge zu regeln/abzuarbeiten und hänge ja nicht permanent vor den sozialen Medien - von daher beschränke ich mich aufs Hinweisen, sorry.

Aber - ein bißchen Service geht schon:








						Opinion | The Real Goal of Kremlin Disinformation Isn’t What You Think
					

Disinformation is designed to sow apathy as well as confusion. Here’s how that works.




					www-politico-com.translate.goog
				




und dann diesbezüglich vllt. auch gleich noch den hier - oben die übersetzte Version, unten zum Abgleich das Original:









						War in Ukraine: The making of a new Russian propaganda machine
					

A pro-Kremlin outlet was launched at the start of the invasion to target Russian-occupied Ukraine.



					www-bbc-com.translate.goog
				












						War in Ukraine: The making of a new Russian propaganda machine
					

A pro-Kremlin outlet was launched at the start of the invasion to target Russian-occupied Ukraine.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wäre toll wenn du kurz das wichtigste in Deutsch zusammenfassen könntest.
> Nicht jedermanns Englisch ist so gut.


Im  Kern geht es darum, dass der Kreml schon lange dabei ist unsere Gedanken in ihrem Sinne zu vergiften und auf die Momente der Schwäche in uns setzt. Es  geht um eine Taktik, wo die Lügen nicht nur in Russland immer und immer wieder gestreut werden sondern auch um die vielen von Russland bezahlten Lügenverbreiter im Rest der Welt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Danke. Naja, das Russland extra Menschen beschäftigt, welche vor allem  in sozialen Netzwerken usw Lügen verbreiten, ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2022)

Soweit, so klar. Nur sind Wissen und Bewusstsein halt zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Optiki (29. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wäre toll wenn du kurz das wichtigste in Deutsch zusammenfassen könntest.
> Nicht jedermanns Englisch ist so gut.





> Im Jahr 2022 ist die Herausforderung, unseren Fokus aufrechtzuerhalten, besonders beängstigend. Wir leben in einer hyperaktiven Aufmerksamkeitsökonomie von beispiellosem Ausmaß und Intensität. Und während wir durch unsere Nachrichten-Feeds wischen und scrollen, wartet der Kreml auf seine Zeit und wartet darauf, dass wir der „Ukraine-Müdigkeit“ erliegen.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Tatsächlich setzen sie darauf. Jahrelang haben der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin und seine Propagandisten den Westen als schwach , dekadent und eigennützig verspottet. Die massive Erschütterung der weltweiten Unterstützung für die Ukraine muss ihnen heute kaum mehr erscheinen als ein kurzlebiges Zeichen der Tugend. Ihrer Ansicht nach werden wir, insbesondere wenn die Benzin- und Lebensmittelpreise steigen, nach der ersten Entschuldigung suchen, um in eine vertraute Haltung zurückzufallen: sympathische Gleichgültigkeit.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Ein kommender Angriff russischer Desinformation wird versuchen, uns diese Ausreden anzubieten. Putins Chor der Täuschung wird uns mit Botschaften überfluten, die darauf abzielen, genug Verwirrung zu säen und zu bezweifeln, dass einige sogar anfangen könnten, die Bedeutung der Invasion neu zu interpretieren, die er am 24. Februar gestartet hat, um einen vielfältigen, freiheitsliebenden, demokratischen Nachbarn auszulöschen. Sie werden von Gruppen im Westen an den Extremen des politischen Spektrums unterstützt , die seit langem mit Kreml-Geldern unterstützt werden .                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Um unsere Aufmerksamkeit aufrechtzuerhalten und durch die kommenden Wellen von Ablenkungen und Verzerrungen zu navigieren, sollten wir die gängigen Desinformationstaktiken des Kreml antizipieren und uns dagegen impfen. Hier sind drei:
> *Tu quoque. *Der_ tu quoque_ („du auch“) oder Heuchelei-Irrtum ist eine russische Hauptstütze. Kreml-Desinformationen versuchen, von Putins Verbrechen abzulenken, indem sie auf die westlichen „Partner“ verweisen – die vorgetäuschte Kollegialität ist Standard – und indem sie die Grundlage für das_ eigentliche Konzept_ des Verbrechens selbst in Frage stellen. Es verdreht Regelverstöße in eine Gelegenheit, um zu implizieren, dass diese Regeln irrelevant sind. Wenn Putin empört die US-Interventionen in Jugoslawien, Irak oder Libyen anführt , bekräftigt er nicht die Notwendigkeit einer regelbasierten Weltordnung; er untergräbt es.
> 
> *Neuverbindung . *Retconning oder „rückwirkende Kontinuität“ beinhaltet das Umschreiben der Vergangenheit, um sie an die Gegenwart anzupassen. Kreml-Desinformationen revidieren regelmäßig die Realitäten von gestern, um sie mit den heutigen Ereignissen in Einklang zu bringen. Als Putin beispielsweise seine provozierte Invasion startete, erklärte er die „Entnazifizierung“ und „Entmilitarisierung“ der Ukraine zu seinen wichtigsten Zielen. Jetzt, aufgrund dramatischer russischer Misserfolge auf dem Schlachtfeld, bringt der Kreml den belarussischen Diktator Alexander Lukaschenko heraus, um zu behaupten, dass „die Ukraine Belarus angegriffen hätte, wenn es nicht Russlands Präventivschlag gegeben hätte“.
> ...



Ich finde die automatische Übersetzung von Google jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Mai 2022)

Was die Propaganda angeht:

Gestern kam die Ticker-Nachricht, dass Russland wegen des Krieges und der gestiegenen Energiepreise  sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen wird und dieses a) in den Krieg und b) in Wohltaten fürs eigene Volk stecken wird.

Das machte mich dann schon etwas stutzig und warf bei mir die Frage auf: Wenn die deutlich weniger Rohstoffe gen Westen exportieren und wegen fehlender Tranportwege nicht woanders hin verkaufen können und trotzdem einen höheren Gewinn machen, ist das einfach nur eine Propagandapille aus dem Kreml, die dem Westen und auch dem eigenen Volk zeigen soll, dass die Sanktionen eher den Russen helfen denn schaden? Und wenn dem so ist, ist das dann nicht eine Form von Marktmanipulation, die man regulieren sollte?

Ich persönlich denke da eher an Propaganda. Aber weiß man es genau? Nagt da nicht doch ein wenig Zweifel bei mir im Hinterkopf? Ich selber sehe es größer, zeitlich wie örtlich, denn ich sehe in Russland einen Aggressor, der die Welt nach seinen Vorstellungen gegen die liberalen Demokratien verändern will. Das kann und werde ich nie akzeptieren, was zur Folge hat, dass ich mich davon nicht direkt beeinflussen lasse. Aber was macht es mit mir auf Zeit? Was macht es mit mir, wenn sich das über Jahre so hinzieht? Stetges Lügengift vergiftet selbst den resilientesten Geist. Was ist real, was ist Lüge? Und machen wir uns nichts vor: Die russische Propagandamaschine läuft nicht erst seit dem 24.02.2022!

Darin sehe ich die größte Gefahr.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was die Propaganda angeht:
> 
> Gestern kam die Ticker-Nachricht, dass Russland wegen des Krieges und der gestiegenen Energiepreise  sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen wird und dieses a) in den Krieg und b) in Wohltaten fürs eigene Volk stecken wird.
> 
> Das machte mich dann schon etwas stutzig und warf bei mir die Frage auf: Wenn die deutlich weniger Rohstoffe gen Westen exportieren und wegen fehlender Tranportwege nicht woanders hin verkaufen können und trotzdem einen höheren Gewinn machen, ist das einfach nur eine Propagandapille aus dem Kreml, die dem Westen und auch dem eigenen Volk zeigen soll, dass die Sanktionen eher den Russen helfen denn schaden? Und wenn dem so ist, ist das dann nicht eine Form von Marktmanipulation, die man regulieren sollte?


Das hatte ich auch gehört. Weiß nicht ob die höheren Energiepreise zu mehr Gewinnen führen oder "nur" Verluste kompensieren? Bin keine Wirtschaftsexperte.

Es wäre natürlich fatal wenn die Sanktionen das Gegenteil bewirken würden.


----------



## Optiki (29. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Aussagen zu den Gewinnen nur Propaganda sind, ähnliche Aussagen gab es auch aus vielen westlichen Quellen. Die Art und Weise wie sie es sagen schon, einmal spielen sie die Supporter gegeneinander aus (Gewinn kann für Krieg genutzt werden) und zum anderen tun sie für die eigene Bevölkerung so, als wäre alles gut und für sie wird auch Geld ausgegeben.

Bei den ganzen Geschäften ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal klar, ob Russland wirklich großartig weniger verkauft, es heißt ja auch Deutschland macht gerade seine Speicher voll, was aber definitiv gestiegen sind die Preise. Einige große deutsche Unternehmen haben Rubelkonten erstellt, somit werden sie auch neue Verträge mit anderen Konditionen akzeptiert haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Uff, zu Scholz fällt mir bald auch nichts mehr ein.


Ja man muss die ganze Rede kennen dann sieht man das anders, erstaunlich, dass sein Social Media Team das so gepostet hat.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1530455323114450949

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Vorwurf an dich, natürlich hast du erstmal das von offizieller Stelle allein betrachtet.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Die Ukraine hat ca 20000 Söldner aus 52 Ländern "eingestellt" welche auf ihrer Seite kämpfen.
Darunter auch Israelis: Kämpfen in fremder Uniform
Warum auch sie dort  mitkämpfen hat oft geschichtliche Hintergründe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was die Propaganda angeht:
> 
> Gestern kam die Ticker-Nachricht, dass Russland wegen des Krieges und der gestiegenen Energiepreise  sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen wird und dieses a) in den Krieg und b) in Wohltaten fürs eigene Volk stecken wird.
> 
> Das machte mich dann schon etwas stutzig und warf bei mir die Frage auf: Wenn die deutlich weniger Rohstoffe gen Westen exportieren und wegen fehlender Tranportwege nicht woanders hin verkaufen können und trotzdem einen höheren Gewinn machen, ist das einfach nur eine Propagandapille aus dem Kreml, die dem Westen und auch dem eigenen Volk zeigen soll, dass die Sanktionen eher den Russen helfen denn schaden? Und wenn dem so ist, ist das dann nicht eine Form von Marktmanipulation, die man regulieren sollte?



Es ist keine Manipulation, es ist Ausnutzung. Man kann Rohstoffe immer knapp unter dem Preis verkaufen, den der teuerste Anbieter nimmt, der zur Deckung des Gesamtbedarfs unverzichtbar ist. Das heißt auch Russland kassiert für seine reduzierten, aber ja keineswegs auf null reduzierten, Rohstoffe derzeit nahezu den Preis, der für das überteuerte Zeug aus den USA fällig wird. Da ihre Produktionskosten gleich geblieben sind, sind Gewinne in vergleichbarer Höhe keineswegs unwahrscheinlich.

Leider bekommt es unsere Regierung nicht gebacken, diese Gewinne einfach abzugreifen. Es hätte gleich am Tag des Einmarsches einen 100% Strafzoll auf russisches Öl und Gas geben müssen, aber sag das mal Schröders Genossen oder gar Lindner. Und selbst Habeck hat das Thema nur einmal kurz sondiert und dann die Finger davon gelassen; könnte ja die Bildzeitung noch mehr über "hohe" Spritpreise berichten. Minearlölkonzerne reiben sich derweil die Hände und Putin lacht sich schlapp.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2022)

Wie sich die Polen jetzt aufregen, dass sie keine Leopard 2A7V für die alten T72 bekommen die sie an die Ukraine geliefert haben.

Man kann es nur so sagen:
Die Polen wollten sich mit der Lieferung selbst bereichern.

Schäbig.

CZ hat die trotzdem relativ modernen 2A4 gerne genommen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sich die Polen jetzt aufregen, dass sie keine Leopard 2A7V für die alten T72 bekommen die sie an die Ukraine geliefert haben.
> 
> Man kann es nur so sagen:
> Die Polen wollten sich mit der Lieferung selbst bereichern.
> ...


Kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Hat man eigentlich etwas neues von dem Ringtausch mit Slowenien gehört? Wenn ich nichts verwechsle dachten die ja auch sie könnten BMP1 gegen Boxer + Puma und T72 gegen Leo 2 A7V und Panzerhaubitze 2000 tauschen. 

Ich hoffe nur das solche völlig überzogenen Forderungen nicht später irgendwie hinten rum erfüllt werden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts verwechsle dachten die ja auch sie könnten BMP1 gegen Boxer + Puma und T72 gegen Leo 2 A7V und Panzerhaubitze 2000 tauschen.


Geht es noch komplizierter?  

Topic:



> 07:58 Uhr
> Russland bereitet laut Ukraine Großangriff auf Slowjansk vor​
> Die russischen Streitkräfte bereiten nach ukrainischen Angaben einen groß angelegten Angriff auf den Raum Slowjansk im Donbass, vor. Slowjansk ist das Zentrum der ukrainischen Verteidigungskräfte. Die russischen Truppen verlegten neue Einheiten in das Gebiet, um Slowjansk sowohl von Isjum als auch von der kürzlich eroberten Kleinstadt Lyman aus anzugreifen, heißt es im Lagebericht des ukrainischen Generalstabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Hat man eigentlich etwas neues von dem Ringtausch mit Slowenien gehört? Wenn ich nichts verwechsle dachten die ja auch sie könnten BMP1 gegen Boxer + Puma und T72 gegen Leo 2 A7V und Panzerhaubitze 2000 tauschen.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das solche völlig überzogenen Forderungen nicht später irgendwie hinten rum erfüllt werden.


Wie kommst du auf so etwas?
Da war immer nur von Mardern  gegen BMP 1 die Rede, ich habe nie etws von Puma oder Leo A7V gehört, nur die Polen bringen das ins Spiel.


----------



## Optiki (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat ca 20000 Söldner aus 52 Ländern "eingestellt" welche auf ihrer Seite kämpfen.
> Darunter auch Israelis: Kämpfen in fremder Uniform
> Warum auch sie dort  mitkämpfen hat oft geschichtliche Hintergründe.


Das sind deutlich mehr als gedacht, ich hätte vielleicht mit der Hälfte gerechnet. IDF Veteranen bilden unteranderem auch neue Leute in den Ausbildungszentren aus. Einige der amerikanischen Freiwilligen haben ebenfalls ukrainischen Wurzeln. In einer fremden Legion ist auch ein Sohn eines britischen Parlamentsmitglied. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sich die Polen jetzt aufregen, dass sie keine Leopard 2A7V für die alten T72 bekommen die sie an die Ukraine geliefert haben.
> 
> Man kann es nur so sagen:
> Die Polen wollten sich mit der Lieferung selbst bereichern.


Wer macht den eigentlich diese Angebote, die Regierung, die Bundeswehr, die Industrie oder alle zusammen. In der aktuellen Situation mit der SPD können wir uns solchen Kindergarten nicht leisten, die Angebote müssen klar formuliert festgehalten werden, so das sie bei Bedarf aus der Schublade geholt werden können und der Presse "gezeigt" werden können. 

Polen ist halt bei den Panzern auch "All in" gegangen, weil die Ukraine ihr Partnerland ist und wie es heißt, die USA ihnen verboten haben, die Ukraine zu besetzen und gegen Belarus zu kämpfen. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> CZ hat die trotzdem relativ modernen 2A4 gerne genommen.


Die kommen dann auch noch dieses Jahr an oder erst nächsten Jahr?

Die Ausbildung für die Geparden macht ja jetzt die Industrie selber im Simulator, geplant sind 4 Wochen (Mitte Juni bis Mitte Juli), normalerweise ist die Grundausbildung laut Lehrplan dafür 3 Monate.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Polen ist halt bei den Panzern auch "All in" gegangen, weil die Ukraine ihr Partnerland ist und wie es heißt, die USA ihnen verboten haben, die Ukraine zu besetzen und gegen Belarus zu kämpfen.


Ähm?
Die Polen haben über 200 Leo  A4 und A5 und 200 Abrams sind im Zulauf, darüber hinaus haben die Polen nach meinem Wissenstand nur ihre unmodernisierten T72 abgeben, ihre modernisierten PT-91 aber behalten.
Die Polen hatten 384 T72 wovon bis 2025 230 Kampfwert gesteigert werden sollen, wieviel Panzer Polen von 384 jetzt geliefert hat, weiß niemand so richtig, und sie sind damit keinesfalls ALL In gegangen.
Auch ohne die jetzt zulaufenden Abrams verfügt Polen über 240 Leo A4 und A5 und dazu noch 232 P-91, plus  die zulaufenden Abrams, (plus) 230 T72 die Kampfwert gesteigert werden sollen.









						Polnische Landstreitkräfte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						PT-91 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Optiki (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Polen haben über 200 Leo A4 und A5 und 200 Abrams sind im Zulauf, darüber hinaus haben die Polen nach meinem Wissenstand nur ihre unmodernisierten T72 abgeben, ihre modernisierten PT-91 aber behalten.
> Die Polen hatten 384 T72 wovon bis 2025 230 Kampfwert gesteigert werden sollen, wieviel Panzer Polen von 384 jetzt geliefert hat, weiß niemand so richtig, und sie sind damit keinesfalls ALL In gegangen.
> Auch ohne die jetzt zulaufenden Abrams verfügt Polen über 240 Leo A4 und A5 und dazu noch 232 P-91, plus die zulaufenden Abrams, (plus) 230 T72 die Kampfwert gesteigert weren sollen.


Das stimmt natürlich, das Bezog sich auch eher auf Beweggründe der Übergabe, sie haben es nicht hauptsächlich gemacht, weil ihnen eventuell neue Panzer angeboten wurden, sondern weil sie stark mit der Ukraine zusammenarbeiten. 

Die erste Aussage war über 200 Stück, dann hieß es 230 und die letzte Angabe war glaub ich 260. (T-72M and T-72M1(R))









						Answering The Call: Heavy Weaponry Supplied To Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Rolk (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so etwas?
> Da war immer nur von Mardern  gegen BMP 1 die Rede, ich habe nie etws von Puma oder Leo A7V gehört, nur die Polen bringen das ins Spiel.


Es gab schon vor Wochen einen entsprechender Artikel. Finde ich natürlich nicht mehr.^^
Getauscht werden sollte mit Mardern und Fuchs, aber die Forderungen waren "etwas" höher. 

Jetzt wo ich meinen eigenen post lese, ich glaube es ging um die Slowakei, nicht Slowenien.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

> USA liefern keine Mehrfachraketenwerfer​Die USA wollen der Ukraine trotz entsprechender Bitten keine Mehrfachraketenwerfer liefern. US-Präsident Biden teilte mit, man werde Kiew keine Raketensysteme zur Verfügung stellen, mit denen Ziele in Russland angegriffen werden könnten. Die ukrainische Regierung hatte den Wunsch nach den Raketenwerfern mehrfach geäußert. Die USA unterstützen die Ukraine mit umfangreichen Waffenlieferungen, wollen aber vermeiden, Kriegspartei zu werden.


Quelle: https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/info...romiss-beim-Oel-Embargo,russlandkrise100.html

Dann hat die Ukraine kaum noch Chancen. Weil die Russen ihrerseits mit Raketenwerfern aus großen Distanzen angreifen können. Und die paar Artielleriegeschütze der Ukraine nicht diese Reichweiten haben.
Luftwaffe haben sie so gut wie keine.
Das wird sehr schwer da noch gegen anzukommen.



> *+++ 13.45 Uhr: *Russland verlegt wohl neue Truppen an die ukrainische Grenze. Das berichtet das Nachrichtenportal Kyiv Independent unter Berufung auf Aussagen des Gouverneurs der Region Kursk, Roman Starowoit. Er äußerte sich gegenüber dem russischen Exil-Medium Meduza. Demnach stationiert das russische Militär eine große Anzahl von Soldaten als auch Waffen in Form von Raketenwerfern und Artillerei in der Grenzregion. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht unabhängig prüfen. Der Kreml muss allerdings schwere Verluste im Ukraine-Krieg kompensieren. Mehr als 30.000 Soldaten sind laut Angaben des ukrainischen Generalstabs bereits gefallen.
> 
> Zuletzt gab es Berichte, dass Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin eine verdeckte Mobilisierung starte. Dafür wurde das Maximalalter der Streitkräfte abgeschafft. Eigentlich hatten Fachleute bereits am 9. Mai, dem „Tag des Sieges“ über Nazi-Deutschland, eine neue Mobilmachung erwartet. Diese blieb allerdings aus.


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Putin schickt neue Soldaten – Großangriff auf Donbass erwartet

Die Russen ziehen das jetzt durch und haben wohl aus den Fehlern am Anfang des Krieges schnell gelernt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Mai 2022)

ich halte mal dagegen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1529943474312822812

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (30. Mai 2022)

Hmm, es gab vor paar Wochen eine Liste, mit Zeug, was die USA in einem Paket liefert möchte (weit vor Landlease). Auf dieser Liste waren neben ein paar Mi Hubschraubern auch M270 Multiple Launch Rocket Systeme und HIMARS Systeme. Bei den Hubschraubern haben die die Russen sich gleich beschwert, davon wurden aber mittlerweile schon ein paar geliefert, wenn nicht sogar alle. Bei den HIMARS Systemen hieß es dann,  es gibt aktuell nicht so viele, die können nicht verschickt werden und dann war es wieder ruhig. Dann hieß es vor vlt 10 Tagen, es werden jetzt M270 mit Raketen  geliefert die eine maximale Range von 46 Meilen haben. Dann kam vor ein paar Tagen wieder die Diskussion auf ob solche System überhaupt geliefert werden sollen, weil es die Ukrainer dringend brauchen. Dann war die Aussage es wurde abgestimmt und die Dinger kommen aus Rumänien direkt. 

Jetzt haut Biden plötzlich so eine komische Aussage raus, aber es wird Hintergrund wieder über die Munition von 40 Meilen gemutmaßt, obwohl die ja auch hinter der Grenze treffen könnte..


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich halte mal dagegen


Wer ist Katherine Hersch?

Also ich glaube den NDR Infos erstmal eher als irgendwelchen Twitter Postern.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> aber es wird Hintergrund wieder über die Munition von 40 Meilen gemutmaßt, obwohl die ja auch hinter der Grenze treffen könnte..


Wenn man direkt an der Grenze steht kann man mit einer Steinschleuder Ziele hinter der Grenze treffen...
Ist also eigentlich so oder so eine absurde Diskussion.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Mai 2022)

@RyzA - könntest ja auch mal nen kurzen blick auf ihr profil werfen -->"Engineer, economist, historian, and business strategist". oder den tweet. kann doch so schwer nicht sein, zumal man ja auch direkt unter dem photo sieht, wo es hingeht. mann mann mann...

wirst die selbe meldung morgen dann bestimmt auch aufm NDR sehen/lesen/hören.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1531354396294008833

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... und damit schluß für heute.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> @RyzA - könntest ja auch mal nen kurzen blick auf ihr profil werfen -->"Engineer, economist, historian, and business strategist".


Kenne ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Optiki (30. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man direkt an der Grenze steht kann man mit einer Steinschleuder Ziele hinter der Grenze treffen...
> Ist also eigentlich so oder so eine absurde Diskussion.


Das ist halt der Punkt, mit der Aussage von Biden kann keiner etwas anfangen. Es wurde schon abgestimmt und entschieden die Systeme werden geliefert und die Ukraine braucht diese dringend, es wäre absoluter Blödsinn sich jetzt doch umzuentscheiden. 

Die Amerikaner haben davor Angst, dass die Ukrainer größere Städte bzw. Stützpunkte in Russland angreifen, beispielsweise in Belgorod und die Russen dann ganz freidrehen. Man stelle sich vor, ein amerikanische Rakete schlägt in einer größeren Stadt ein und killt auch nur einen Zivilisten.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben davor Angst, dass die Ukrainer größere Städte bzw. Stützpunkte in Russland angreifen, beispielsweise in Belgorod und die Russen dann ganz freidrehen. Man stelle sich vor, ein amerikanische Rakete schlägt in einer größeren Stadt ein und killt auch nur einen Zivilisten.


Wow. Man stelle sich mal vor, es würden Zivilisten von Russen und der Ukraine gekillt...


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wow. Man stelle sich mal vor, es würden Zivilisten von Russen und der Ukraine gekillt...


Es ist aber nochmal ein Unterschied ob mit Nato-Waffen Ziele auf russischen Boden angegriffen werden.
Umgekehrt würde die Nato auch keine russischen Angriffe auf Natoboden tolerieren.
Wenn z.B. Ziele in Polen angegriffen werden sollten, müsste die Nato reagieren.
Dann tritt der Bündnisfall in Kraft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (30. Mai 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> @RyzA - könntest ja auch mal nen kurzen blick auf ihr profil werfen -->"Engineer, economist, historian, and business strategist". oder den tweet. kann doch so schwer nicht sein, zumal man ja auch direkt unter dem photo sieht, wo es hingeht. mann mann mann...
> 
> wirst die selbe meldung morgen dann bestimmt auch aufm NDR sehen/lesen/hören.


also sorry, aber du wirfst hier häufiger mit tweets um dich von personen, die vielleicht 1/2k follower haben - und dann darauf verweisen, was sie über sich selbst als ultrakurzinfo angibt, ist schon etwas albern.
ich kann nun auch einen twitter-account erstellen und da genau den gleichen text von ihr als beschreibung zu mir eintragen, macht mich das dann glaubhaft bzw. auch noch irgendwie in die thematik involviert?

das ist wie "sie hat aber eine webseite, also wird alles stimmen was sie sagt".  

zudem ist ihr von dir zitierter tweet vom 26. und dementsprechend situationsbezogen nicht mal ansatzweise aktuell.


dir wurde das hier (bei allen tollen kommentaren, die du postest!) doch schon nahegelegt, dass das verbreiten von tweets von personen oder vermeintlichen organisationen, die "niemand" kennt und/oder die nichtmal reichweite haben, schlicht und ergreifend keine seriösen quellen sind.



edit quelle focus:


> Moderatorin im Russen-TV: „Sind gezwungen, die gesamte Nato zu entmilitarisieren“​*21.17 Uhr: *In einer Sendung im russischen Staatsfernsehen hat Moderatorin Olga Skabejewa gesagt, es sei möglicherweise an der Zeit, zuzugeben, dass die „Sonderoperation in der Ukraine“ vorbei sei, „in dem Sinne, dass ein echter Krieg begonnen hat - mehr noch, es ist der Dritte Weltkrieg“, behauptet Skabejewa. In Russland ist es verboten, die russische Invasion in der Ukraine als „Krieg“ oder „Invasion“ zu bezeichnen, der Kreml und kreml-nahe Medien sprechen deshalb immer von einer „Sonderoperation“.
> 
> 
> Weiter sagt Skabejewa in der Sendung: „Wir sind gezwungen, nicht nur die Ukraine zu entmilitarisieren, sondern die gesamte Nato.“ Was sie damit konkret meint, lässt sie unterdessen offen.
> ...



der größenwahn kennt keine grenzen.


----------



## Optiki (30. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wow. Man stelle sich mal vor, es würden Zivilisten von Russen und der Ukraine gekillt...


Was möchtest du von mir an dieser Stelle hören, der Mensch wird sich selber sein Ende bereiten oder halt seine Lebensgrundlage zerstören.

 Ich denke im Juli werden wird es in Richtung 40 Tausend Tode Zivilisten gehen und wahrscheinlich auch in Richtung 10 bis 15 Tausend Tode Soldaten. Tausende von Menschen wurden verschleppt oder mussten das Land verlassen. Sämtlichen produzieren Unternehmen östlich von Kiev wurden zerstört. Die Russen klauen sogar das Getreide und Stahl, um ihn am Weltmarkt zu verkaufen.  

Auch wenn es vielleicht ein paar Leute schon als die Absolute Endstufe der Barbarei ansehen, gibt es weiterhin Stufen der Eskalationen, die fangen in der Ukraine an und Enden in der Zerstörung der Erde.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist aber nochmal ein Unterschied ob mit Nato-Waffen Ziele auf russischen Boden angegriffen werden.
> Umgekehrt würde die Nato auch keine russischen Angriffe auf Natoboden tolerieren.


Wie Olstyle schon schrieb: Ich kann auch mit einer Steinschleuder einen auf der anderen Seite der Grenze treffen. Gleiches gilt Stinger Stinger, die Flugzeuge in russischem Luftraum vom Himmel holen können.

Die Russen zetteln einen Krieg an und verbeten sich die angegriffene Nation mit Waffen zu versorgen. Es ist doch vollkommen wumpe, von wo die Waffen kommen. Die Russen schießen aktuell aus sicherer Entfernung die Ukrainer zu klump und rücken dann, nachdem Dörfer und Städte dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurden, mit Bodentruppen nach, um die letzten verbliebenen Verteidiger zu vertreiben. Wie um alles in der Welt soll die Ukraine dem Treiben ein Ende setzen, wenn man ihr dazu nicht die Mittel gibt? Habt ihr so sehr den Stift in der Hose, dass ihr im Zweifel die Russen einfach gewähren lasst?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (30. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie Olstyle schon schrieb: Ich kann auch mit einer Steinschleuder einen auf der anderen Seite der Grenze treffen. Gleiches gilt Stinger Stinger, die Flugzeuge in russischem Luftraum vom Himmel holen können.
> 
> Die Russen zetteln einen Krieg an und verbeten sich die angegriffene Nation mit Waffen zu versorgen. Es ist doch vollkommen wumpe, von wo die Waffen kommen. Die Russen schießen aktuell aus sicherer Entfernung die Ukrainer zu klump und rücken dann, nachdem Dörfer und Städte dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurden, mit Bodentruppen nach, um die letzten verbliebenen Verteidiger zu vertreiben. Wie um alles in der Welt soll die Ukraine dem Treiben ein Ende setzen, wenn man ihr dazu nicht die Mittel gibt? Habt ihr so sehr den Stift in der Hose, dass ihr im Zweifel die Russen einfach gewähren lasst?


bin da absolut auf deiner seite - was interessant ist, dass sich solche dinge in diesem thema teils fließend anpassen.
das größte problem des westens ist diese im endeffekt unbegründete angst. "es könnte, wer weiß, wenn wir, vielleicht wäre dann der putin, guckt doch mal, der lawrow wieder, oh oh atombomben".



solange sich der westen so simpel einschüchtern lässt, wird sich nichts ändern, wir geben z.b. einem nordkorea sogar noch argumente weiterhin genau so zu handeln. wie kann man nur so dumm sein?
demokratie und stärke? wir bestätigen gerade alle autokraten darin, dass das nicht zusammenpasst.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist also eigentlich so oder so eine absurde Diskussion.


Nein ist es nicht, die Ukraine muss operative und taktische Erfolge haben. Es ist nicht das Ziel strategisch gegen Russland schlagen zu können.
Sagen wir es offen, wenn die USA Munition mit maximaler Reichweite liefern kann die Ukraine den gesamten Großraum Moskau von eigenem Staatsgebiet aus beschießen und da will ich mal die Person sehen die mir 
garantiert, dass da keine weitere Eskalation stattfindet wenn da was im Zentrum von Moskau oder gar im Kreml selbst einschlägt.
Es wäre halt verständlich wenn die Ukraine Moskau beschießt, aber es bringt ihnen nichts wenn es darum geht den
Krieg zu gewinnen und deswegen sollte man das auch nicht liefern.

Wenn man mit Raketen dann mal ne Stadt in Grenznähe trifft ist das eine vollkommen andere Sache.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie Olstyle schon schrieb: Ich kann auch mit einer Steinschleuder einen auf der anderen Seite der Grenze treffen. Gleiches gilt Stinger Stinger, die Flugzeuge in russischem Luftraum vom Himmel holen können.


Ich sehe das eher so wie Sparanus.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt soll die Ukraine dem Treiben ein Ende setzen, wenn man ihr dazu nicht die Mittel gibt? Habt ihr so sehr den Stift in der Hose, dass ihr im Zweifel die Russen einfach gewähren lasst?


Ich bin ja für Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine aber man muß sehr vorsichtig vorgehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine aber man muß sehr vorsichtig vorgehen.


sehe ich mittlerweile deutlich anders. mehr als säbelrasseln kann und wird putin meiner meinung nach nicht.

der kreml ist kein haufen voller selbstmordattentäter und zudem erkennen die russen auch seit zig wochen selbst was für eine schwache armee sie haben. die werden sich niemals auf einen direkten konflikt mit der nato einlassen.
und da das wie gesagt in meinen augen keine suizidalen verrückten sind, werden sie auch keinen nuklearen schlagabtausch vom zaun brechen.

der westen hingegen zuckt bei jeder kleinen drohung diesbezüglich gleich mächtig zusammen. das finde ich mittlerweile eher lächerlich, weil man es so solchen diktatoren sehr leicht macht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> der kreml ist kein haufen voller selbstmordattentäter und zudem erkennen die russen auch seit zig wochen selbst was für eine schwache armee sie haben. die werden sich niemals auf einen direkten konflikt mit der nato einlassen.
> und da das wie gesagt in meinen augen keine suizidalen verrückten sind, werden sie auch keinen nuklearen schlagabtausch vom zaun brechen.


Sehe ich ja auch so aber man sollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja auch so aber man sollte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


"nicht drauf ankommen lassen" heißt in dem fall aber, dass man dem drohenden aggressor recht und den angegriffenen staat ein stück weit aufgibt.

das kann einfach nicht der weisheit letzter schluss sein. damit würde man jedem staat mit nuklearen waffen eine blaupause liefern.

zudem bestätigt es putin dann doch in seiner annahme, dass er den westen einschüchtern und selbst grenzen ziehen kann. im grunde gehören seine atomwaffendrohungen zu seiner propaganda und wie man sieht verfängt zumindest diese sehr deutlich im westen (und auch hier im forum).

sorry, aber in meinen augen: alles liefern was geht.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> sorry, aber in meinen augen: alles liefern was geht.


Sehe ich mittlerweile genauso. Ich persönlich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn die Ukrainer in die Lage versetzt würden die für den Krieg notwendige Infrastruktur in einigen Dutzend Kilometern hinter der Grenze zu zerlegen. So wie es die Russen mit denen machen. Wenn wir wollen, dass dieser Irrsinn ein Ende nimmt, dann müssen wir denen, die uns aktuell die Russen vom Hals halten auch entsprechend die Möglichkeiten geben den Agressoren das Stop-Schild vor die Nase zu halten.

Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass wir geopolitisch schon einen Schritt weiter sind, wo der Westen es bereits akzeptiert hat, dass der Donbass an Russland geht. Man hofft vermutlich darauf, dass Russland danach dann aufhört. Das mag sogar so sein. Die Frage ist dann aber: Wie lange? Und da denke ich, dass man einen gewaltigen Fehler macht, wenn man denkt, dass es mit dem Donbass genug ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass wir geopolitisch schon einen Schritt weiter sind, wo der Westen es bereits akzeptiert hat, dass der Donbass an Russland geht. Man hofft vermutlich darauf, dass Russland danach dann aufhört. Das mag sogar so sein. Die Frage ist dann aber: Wie lange? Und da denke ich, dass man einen gewaltigen Fehler macht, wenn man denkt, dass es mit dem Donbass genug ist.


defintiv wäre das ein fehler und ein deutliches zeichen dafür, dass man seit 2014 und der krim nichts gelernt hat - trotz dieses nun von russland ausgehenden krieges.

was danach? nochmal 8 jahre warten (bis russland wieder auf/nachgerüstet hat) und dann den nächsten vormarsch "mitmachen"?

man muss russland JETZT stoppen, alles andere wäre völliger wahnsinn (und eine akzeptanz des russischen vorgehens)! man hat aus der krim nicht gelernt, okay "fehler", selbst schwerwiegende passieren, aber diesen fehler jetzt nochmal zu machen, das würde zeigen dass der westen am ende tatsächlich handlungsunfähig ist, nicht aus fehlern lernt, diktatoren walten lässt, keine kraft besitzt usw..

man würde also alles bestätigen, was autokratische staaten über uns denken und gleichzeitig viel von dem zerstören, was uns an unsere freiheit glauben lässt.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Das mag ja alles richtig sein. Trotzdem können wir uns keinen 3. Weltkrieg leisten.
Realistisch betrachtet sind wir kurz davor.
Deswegen sind manche Forderungen absurd. Z.B. die nach einer Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine.
Wobei die mitlerweile von Selenskyj wohl fallengelassen wurde.
Und bei den Raketenwerfern mit sehr hoher Reichweite bin ich auch skeptisch.
Sonst bin ich aber auch  für Waffenlieferungen. Flugabwehrwaffen, Panzer, Haubitzen usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem können wir uns keinen 3. Weltkrieg leisten.





RyzA schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet sind wir kurz davor.



und genau das sehe ich anders und alles andere als realistisch.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und genau das sehe ich anders und alles andere als realistisch.


Es braucht nur mal etwas unvorhersehbares passieren was zu eine Eskalation führt.
Die Lage ist sehr unsicher. Die ganze Zeit schon.

Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das man die Ukraine militärisch unterstützen muß.
Ich versuche nur etwas zu differenzieren.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das man die Ukraine militärisch unterstützen muß.
> Ich versuche nur etwas zu differenzieren.


Ich denke, entweder ganz oder gar nicht.
Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass hier ein Stellvertreterkrieg der Systeme ausgefochten wird.
Willst du weiterhin deine freie Meinung z. B. hier im Forum äußern dürfen, ist es fast alternativlos zu sagen, ja, die Ukraine bekommt jeden Knopf, den es will.
Russland hat eines in diesem Krieg gezeigt:
Seine unglaubliche militärische Schwäche gegenüber motivierten Gegnern, trotz schier erdrückender konventioneller Truppenstärke.
Ich prognostiziere:
Sollte Russland in der Ukraine Erfolg haben, wird ein jahre- oder jahrzehntelanger  Dauerkrieg in Europa statt finden.
Kaukasus, Moldawien, baltische Staaten, ja sogar Polen oder Rumänien dürften da Ziele sein.
Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob da einer dann in der Nato ist oder nicht.
Und je länger solche in Dauerkriegsszenario besteht, desto mehr fallen Hemmungen und je wahrscheinlicher wird der Einsatz von ABC-Waffen.
Somit gibt es nur die Alternative, die Ukraine so weit zu unterstützen, bis die russische Armee entscheidend geschlagen ist und somit Jahrzehnte für den Wiederaufbau der Streitkräfte benötigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es braucht nur mal etwas unvorhersehbares passieren was zu eine Eskalation führt.
> Die Lage ist sehr unsicher. Die ganze Zeit schon.
> 
> Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das man die Ukraine militärisch unterstützen muß.
> Ich versuche nur etwas zu differenzieren.


was wäre das denn? und was wäre in deinen augen vor allem eine eskalation?

russland nutzt verbales um zu eskalieren, militärisch können sie das gar nicht. wie gesagt, deren propaganda verfängt auch hier, dahinter steckt aber am ende nichts.

und ich differenziere auch, zwischen verbalen androhungen und tatsächlich drohenden szenarien (und da gehört eine nukleare eskalation aus vielerlei gründen schlicht nicht dazu).

wir (der westen) ducken uns aber hinter diesen drohungen weg und machen daher zu wenig. damit gewinnt russland. das ist so offensichtlich, dass ich es eben tatsächlich peinlich für den westen finde.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass hier ein Stellvertreterkrieg der Systeme ausgefochten wird.


Ja ein Stellvertreterkrieg. In den es gilt zu vermeiden, dass Nato-Staaten *direkt* verwickelt werden.
Diese Schwelle sollte nicht überschritten werden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich prognostiziere:
> Sollte Russland in der Ukraine Erfolg haben, wird ein jahre- oder jahrzehntelanger  Dauerkrieg in Europa statt finden.
> Kaukasus, Moldawien, baltische Staaten, ja sogar Polen oder Rumänien dürften da Ziele sein.
> Es spielt gar keine Rolle, ob da einer dann in der Nato ist oder nicht.


Das glaube ich nicht. Sie werden keine Natostaaten ohne einen triftigen Grund angreifen.
Wobei es mit den Gründen schwierig ist... das weiß ich. Hier in der Ukraine hat man sich auch welche gesucht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Somit gibt es nur die Alternative, die Ukraine so weit zu unterstützen, bis die russische Armee entscheidend geschlagen ist und somit Jahrzehnte für den Wiederaufbau der Streitkräfte benötigt.


Da stimme ich ja zu. Nur über den Umfang der Waffenlieferungen bin ich mir nicht so sicher.



juko888 schrieb:


> was wäre das denn? und was wäre in deinen augen vor allem eine eskalation?


Wenn die Ukraine z.B. Ziele auf russischen Boden trifft und die wiederum Nato Territorium angreifen. Dann tritt der Bündnisfall in Kraft.


juko888 schrieb:


> und ich differenziere auch, zwischen verbalen androhungen und tatsächlich drohenden szenarien (und da gehört eine nukleare eskalation aus vielerlei gründen schlicht nicht dazu).


Eine nukleare Eskalation halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. So lebensmüde kann selbst Putin nicht sein.
Weil selbst wenn sie Hyperschall-Raketen haben, Gegenreaktionen würden definitiv kommen.


juko888 schrieb:


> wir (der westen) ducken uns aber hinter diesen drohungen weg und machen daher zu wenig. damit gewinnt russland. das ist so offensichtlich, dass ich es eben tatsächlich peinlich für den westen finde.


Wegducken und nichts tun halte ich auch für falsch. Mir geht es nur um den *Umfang* der Waffenlieferungen.


----------



## Optiki (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagen wir es offen, wenn die USA Munition mit maximaler Reichweite liefern kann die Ukraine den gesamten Großraum Moskau von eigenem Staatsgebiet aus beschießen und da will ich mal die Person sehen die mir
> garantiert, dass da keine weitere Eskalation stattfindet wenn da was im Zentrum von Moskau oder gar im Kreml selbst einschlägt.
> Es wäre halt verständlich wenn die Ukraine Moskau beschießt, aber es bringt ihnen nichts wenn es darum geht den
> Krieg zu gewinnen und deswegen sollte man das auch nicht liefern.


Bist du sicher, dass ein solche Überlegung überhaupt ansatzweise sinnvoll ist. Warum sollte die Ukraine überhaupt daran denken in Richtung Moskau zu schießen, während sie an der Front mit einem Verhältnis von 1 zu 10 überrannt werden, keine state of the art Flugabwehr haben und kaum noch Flugzeuge besitzen, die irgendwelche Gegenschläge abwehren können.

Aktuell sinkt die Moral bei den Russen, in den Separatistengebieten werden die Männer immer weniger,
 warum sollten die Ukrainer einen Grund für ein höheres Interesse an einer Mobilisierung schaffen.

Die höchste Range des Systems sind 500km und wenn die Ukrainer genau auf der Grenze stehen, sind es 450 bis Moskau, ich glaube kaum das die dort lange genug stehen können oder dort in ausreichender Menge sich aufstellen können, ohne entdeckt zu werden. 

Da wäre wohl der Hafen von Sevastopol oder eine der zahlreichen Logistikstationen hinter der Grenze der Russen deutlich sinnvoller.

Die 500km Variante werden die USA definitiv nicht liefern und auch nicht die 300km Varianten, wenn  es wenigstens die 70km Variante wird, dann wäre es schon mal was, schöner wären eigentlich 165km.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die 500km Variante werden die USA definitiv nicht liefern und auch nicht die 300km Varianten, wenn  es wenigstens die 70km Variante wird, dann wäre es schon mal was, schöner wären eigentlich 165km.


Aber mit 165km Reichweite haben sie trotzdem einen Nachteil gegenüber den TOS-1 Raketenwerfern der Russen.
Die haben nämlich 550km Reichweite. Ob sie wirklich so weit wegstehen ist eine andere Sache.
Aber sie können so weit schiessen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine z.B. Ziele auf russischen Boden trifft und die wiederum Nato Territorium angreifen. Dann tritt der Bündnisfall in Kraft.


was würde denn deiner meinung nach dann passieren? wenn ein paar russische raketen als gegenreaktion z.b. in polen fallen? erstens ginge es dann um verteidigung, zweitens würde ohnehin geprüft werden ob der jeweilige staat gerade tatsächlich attackiert wird oder ob das "verirrte" raketen waren usw.. selbst wenn der verteidigungsfall eintritt, geht es eben genau darum: verteidigung. heißt man hat nicht vor dann plötzlich immens gegen (in diesem fall) russisches staatsterritorium vorzugehen.

mir wird da viel zu sehr hochgekocht bei vermeintlichen möglichkeiten und das immer alles gleich einen weltumspannenden krieg auslösen würde. da wäre ich wieder bei meiner einschätzung: lächerlich und quatsch, wenn man sich deswegen wegduckt.

und zuguterletzt: putin wird einen erweiterten krieg mit der nato nicht riskieren, einfach weil er nicht kann, da es für ihn/russland aussichtlos wäre.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> was würde denn deiner meinung nach dann passieren? wenn ein paar russische raketen als gegenreaktion z.b. in polen fallen? erstens ginge es dann um verteidigung, zweitens würde ohnehin geprüft werden ob der jeweilige staat gerade tatsächlich attackiert wird oder ob das "verirrte" raketen waren usw.. selbst wenn der verteidigungsfall eintritt, geht es eben genau darum: verteidigung. heißt man hat nicht vor dann plötzlich immens gegen (in diesem fall) russisches staatsterritorium vorzugehen.


"Immens" ist das richtig Wort. Also kann man nicht ausschließen. Es würde wahrscheinlich Vergeltungsmaßnahmen geben. Und das Ganze könnte sich immer weiter hochschaukeln.


juko888 schrieb:


> und zuguterletzt: putin wird einen erweiterten krieg mit der nato nicht riskieren, einfach weil er nicht kann, da es für ihn/russland aussichtlos wäre.


Klar würde der ihn verlieren. Aber seine Logik ist eh eine andere. Sonst hätte er die Ukraine gar nicht erst angegriffen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass ein solche Überlegung überhaupt ansatzweise sinnvoll ist. Warum sollte die Ukraine überhaupt daran denken in Richtung Moskau zu schießen, während sie an der Front mit einem Verhältnis von 1 zu 10 überrannt werden, keine state of the art Flugabwehr haben und kaum noch Flugzeuge besitzen, die irgendwelche Gegenschläge abwehren können.


Stimmt, hat ja noch nie jemand versucht mit solchen Aktionen den Kriegsverlauf zu verändern während man an der Front in der Defensive war. Man hat die V2 echt lieber an der Front genutzt anstatt sie auf London zu schießen.
Auch die Japaner haben überhaupt nicht versucht Kalifornien anzugreifen als die an der Front in der Defensive waren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben nämlich 550km Reichweite. Ob sie wirklich so weit wegstehen ist eine andere Sache.


Du solltest nochmal nachlesen, 550km mit einer Tankfüllung und nur 3,5km Bekämpfungsreichweite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Immens" ist das richtig Wort. Also kann man nicht ausschließen. Es würde wahrscheinlich Vergeltungsmaßnahmen geben. Und das Ganze könnte sich immer weiter hochschaukeln.
> 
> Klar würde der ihn verlieren. Aber seine Logik ist eh eine andere. Sonst hätte er die Ukraine gar nicht erst angegriffen.


na gut, lassen wir das. wir kommen da nicht auf einen nenner - vor allem da das einzige druckmittel atomwaffen sind und die meiner meinung nach defintiv nicht eingesetzt werden. 

suche gerade, aber so richtig interessante neue nachrichten zum krieg gibt es aktuell scheinbar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du solltest nochmal nachlesen, 550km mit einer Tankfüllung und nur 3,5km Bekämpfungsreichweite.


Ups *fail*

Aber welche Raketenartillerie-Systeme von den Russen haben denn die ganz großen Reichweiten?



juko888 schrieb:


> na gut, lassen wir das. wir kommen da nicht auf einen nenner - vor allem da das einzige druckmittel atomwaffen sind und die meiner meinung nach defintiv nicht eingesetzt werden.


Wir sind doch sonst immer nah beinander. Und der selben Meinung das man die Ukraine militärisch unterstützen muß.
Nur bei den Raketenwerfern bin ich etwas skeptisch.


juko888 schrieb:


> suche gerade, aber so richtig interessante neue nachrichten zum krieg gibt es aktuell scheinbar nicht.


Finde gerade auch nichts relevantes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind doch sonst immer nah beinander. Und der selben Meinung das man die Ukraine militärisch unterstützen muß.
> Nur bei den Raketenwerfern bin ich etwas skeptisch.


wollte das damit auch nicht in abfrage stellen! nur bei dem aktuellen thema der etwas intensiveren unterstützung sind wir halt verschiedener meinung. 

allet jut.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber welche Raketenartillerie-Systeme von den Russen haben denn die ganz großen Reichweiten?


Es gibt ein paar Startgeräte für ballistische Raketen, aber ob es jetzt Mehrfachraketenwerfer mit der Reichweite gibt weiß ich nicht. Wobei wenn die USA die 500km Raketen nehmen passen auf MARS auch nur 2 Stück drauf.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ups *fail*


War übrigens zu verzeihen, in dem Kasten stand ja nur Reichweite 550km


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ein Stellvertreterkrieg. In den es gilt zu vermeiden, dass Nato-Staaten *direkt* verwickelt werden.
> Diese Schwelle sollte nicht überschritten werden.


Aber werter @RyzA , wir sind doch schon direkt drinnen.
Wir schieben Mrd. an Hilfe für Waffeneinkäufe rüber, liefern direkt Kriegsgerät und der Umfang ist fast sekundär.
Wir sanktionieren Russland wohl absehbar auf Jahrzehnte in der bewussten Absicht, dass dort das Regime nie mehr auf die Beine kommen soll.
Indirekt wird damit auch auf ein wirtschaftlichen Zusammenbruch und Regimewechsel spekuliert.
Für Russland sind wir schon längst der Feind, deren Propaganda ist nicht umsonst so.
Ob nun die avisierten Panzerhaubitzen von deutschen oder holländischen oder ukrainischen Soldaten abgefeuert werden, ist für den russischen Infanterist völlig wuppe, er wird draufgehen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Sie werden keine Natostaaten ohne einen triftigen Grund angreifen.
> Wobei es mit den Gründen schwierig ist... das weiß ich. Hier in der Ukraine hat man sich auch welche gesucht.


In Bezug auf das Baltikum wäre ich mir nicht sicher.
Die Ostsee ist mit betritt Schwedens und Finnlands ein NATO-Meer geworden.
Die NATO kontrolliert ab sofort, welches Schiff noch von St. Petersburg überhaupt in die Weltmeere schippern darf.
Die Enklave Kaliningrad ist komplett von wohl oder weh der NATO abhängig.
Das , was Putin eigentlich vermeiden wollte, ist bedrohlich aus russischer Sicht eingetreten.
Die komplette Umzingelung  Westrusslands von feindlich gesinnten Staaten.
Und wie reagiert ein totalitäres System auf eine solche Situation? - mit Krieg.


----------



## Optiki (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, hat ja noch nie jemand versucht mit solchen Aktionen den Kriegsverlauf zu verändern während man an der Front in der Defensive war. Man hat die V2 echt lieber an der Front genutzt anstatt sie auf London zu schießen.
> Auch die Japaner haben überhaupt nicht versucht Kalifornien anzugreifen als die an der Front in der Defensive waren.


Die Russen hängen auch in der Vergangenheit fest, warum nicht auf dem selben Niveau argumentieren, die Ukrainer denken bestimmt genau so und nehmen ihre beste Angriffswaffe und schießen auf das rote Haus mit den Zuckerstangendächern, damit dann auch die Moskauer, welche gegen Krieg sind, davon überzeugt werden, dass etwas gegen die bösen Ukrainer unternommen werden muss. Da kann dann auch noch den total Verlust der Mehrfachraketensysteme  verschmerzen, weil der Plan ist ja voll aufgegangen für die Ukraine.

Wozu auch auf die zahlreichen Landungsschiffe in Sevastopol schießen, auf die Kräne, welche die Marschflugkörper laden, die Versorgungslinien, die Fahrzeuglager oder sogar auf Flughäfen, wo zahlreiche Jets und hunderte von dummen Bomben auf dem Rollfeld rumrollen.


----------



## Eckism (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ostsee ist mit betritt Schwedens und Finnlands ein NATO-Meer geworden.
> Die NATO kontrolliert ab sofort, welches Schiff noch von St. Petersburg überhaupt in die Weltmeere schippern darf.


Schweden und Finnland sind (noch) keine NATO-Staaten und somit ist die Ostsee auch kein NATO-Meer geworden...somit kontrolliert die NATO in der Ostsee ab sofort erstmal garnix.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Schweden und Finnland sind (noch) keine NATO-Staaten und somit ist die Ostsee auch kein NATO-Meer geworden...somit kontrolliert die NATO in der Ostsee ab sofort erstmal garnix.


Das ist wenn-aber Folge: Die Kerninfo meiner Aussage lautet "mit Beitritt" ganz am Satzanfang.
Logisch, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

WELT live +++ Russisches Militär meldet großen Leichenfund in Stahlwerk von Mariupol +++ WELT-Sondersendung - Video - WELT
					

Russischen Angaben zufolge sind in den Bunkern des Stahlwerks in Mariupol mehr als 150 tote ukrainische Soldaten gefunden worden. Dies berichtete ein Sprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums. Verfolgen Sie die Entwicklungen in der Ukraine und andere aktuelle Nachrichten hier und im TV.




					www.welt.de
				




dass die dort viele leichen vorfinden werden, war leider zu erwarten.

noch viel wichtiger ist, was nun mit den soldaten passiert, die sich ergeben haben. es liegt ja leider scheinbar in der luft, dass russland diese zum tode verurteilen könnte (und vermutlich propagandistisch als "wir haben es euch gesagt, die nazis dort" darstellen und die todesstrafe noch als erfolg darstellen werden.  )


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ob nun die avisierten Panzerhaubitzen von deutschen oder holländischen oder ukrainischen Soldaten abgefeuert werden, ist für den russischen Infanterist völlig wuppe, er wird draufgehen.


Es ist vollkommen Wumpe ob da ein Personalreservoir mit mehreren hundertausend Soldaten das jahrelang mit dem Gerät trainiert hat in den Krieg eingreift oder nicht? Naja, bessere Crews=mehr tote Russen


----------



## Eckism (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist wenn-aber Folge: Die Kerninfo meiner Aussage lautet "mit Beitritt" ganz am Satzanfang.
> Logisch, oder?


Über ungelegte Eier spricht man nicht...wenn der Fuchs nämlich Nachts das Huhn holt, wirds schwer mit dem Frühstücksei, obwohl man sich seit Stunden drauf freut...


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen Wumpe ob da ein Personalreservoir mit mehreren hundertausend Soldaten das jahrelang mit dem Gerät trainiert hat in den Krieg eingreift oder nicht? Naja, bessere Crews=mehr tote Russen


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht...


Es macht auch für den Russen vor Ort einen Unterschied ob da NATO Soldaten am Gerät sitzen oder nicht.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es macht auch für den Russen vor Ort einen Unterschied ob da NATO Soldaten am Gerät sitzen oder nicht.


Ach so, du meinst bzgl. Treffsicherheit?  Das wird wohl durchaus sein.

Ich bezog das aber inhaltlich darauf, dass der Russe uns per se schon als Gegner/Feind sieht und es ihm deshalb wurscht ist, welcher Landsmann z. B. besagte Haubitzen bedient.
Es spielt aus meiner Sicht keine Rolle, ob wir nur handheld FlaRak, Helme, Haubitzen oder dann doch Panzer und Co. liefern.
Die "künstliche" Zurückhaltung wird von Putin mit Sicherheit nicht goutiert.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ein Stellvertreterkrieg. In den es gilt zu vermeiden, dass Nato-Staaten *direkt* verwickelt werden.
> Diese Schwelle sollte nicht überschritten werden.


Es waren russische (und chinesische) Waffen, die seinerzeit die GIs in Vietnam töteten. Und? Wir leben alle noch. 

Ich halte Putin und seine Entourage für alles, aber bestimmt nicht komplett irre. Ich bin noch immer der Ansicht, dass sehr vieles, was wir heute erleben, von langer Hand geplant war. Diesem Plan muss man aber in der Ukraine eine Grenze setzen - und das am besten seit vorgestern.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die komplette Umzingelung Westrusslands von feindlich gesinnten Staaten.


Das feindlich aber auch nur aus Putins egozentrischer Wahrnehmung heraus.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach so, du meinst bzgl. Treffsicherheit? Das wird wohl durchaus sein.


Unter anderem, unsere Soldaten kennen die kleinen Macken ihres Geräts und wissen welche Sicherung mal raus muss und so weiter.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Es waren russische (und chinesische) Waffen, die seinerzeit die GIs in Vietnam töteten. Und? Wir leben alle noch.


Jap, das selbe in Korea.

Ich bin nur der Meinung man darf nichts liefern mit dem die Ukraine russische Städte die weit weg von der Grenze sind treffen können.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das feindlich aber auch nur aus Putins egozentrischer Wahrnehmung heraus.


Ja, na klar.
Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette...
Hätte Russland nicht die Ukraine angegriffen, hätte Finnland und Schweden niemals über solch einen Schritt zum beantragten Nato-Beitritt nachgedacht.
Zumindest bis zur völkerrechtlich höchst strittigen Annexion der Krim 2014 hat man maximal Putin bzgl. seines Gebarens belächelt, ansonsten aber gerne die Rohstoffe billig eingekauft.
Und von 2014 bis zum Februar dieses Jahres wollte man die Schmollecke Putins nicht wahrnehmen.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Putin spätesten nach den Sanktionen 2014 den Westen allgemein als Feindbild verinnerlicht hat.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin nur der Meinung man darf nichts liefern mit dem die Ukraine russische Städte die weit weg von der Grenze sind treffen können.


Dann spricht gegen Marder, Leo oder evtl. Abrams ja nix, außer, dass die Ukrainer die Panzer erst mal nur staunend anschauen dürften.
Wobei gescheite Ari mit so 20-30 km Reichweite könnte in entsprechender Masse ja auch schon helfen.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin nur der Meinung man darf nichts liefern mit dem die Ukraine russische Städte die weit weg von der Grenze sind treffen können.


Es würde schon reichen, wenn die die Raketenwerfer erwischen können, die die Frontlinie oder Städte unter Feuer nehmen. Und wenn die am Ende 70km in Russland stehen oder meintewegen auch 100 SM vor der Küste, dann soll man sie, so sie weiterhin ukrainisches Staatsgebiet beschießen, auch da treffen können. Die Propaganda der Kremlmafia macht am Ende so oder so einen Schuh draus, der uns als die Bösen nach innen darstellt.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dann spricht gegen Marder, Leo oder evtl. Abrams ja nix, außer, dass die Ukrainer die Panzer erst mal nur staunend anschauen dürften.


Man hätte schon im April anfangen können das ganze zu planen und wenn die Panzer erst im August kommen macht das ja auch nichts. Besser als gar nicht.
Aber beim Thema Panzer reicht ja nicht die Anschuldigung "böser Olaf" weil nichtmal die USA andeuten welche zu liefern.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Es würde schon reichen, wenn die die Raketenwerfer erwischen können, die die Frontlinie unter Feuer nehmen.


Ja, aber dazu haben wir ja kein klares nein sondern nur uneindeutige Aussagen gehört. Abwarten.


----------



## compisucher (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber beim Thema Panzer reicht ja nicht die Anschuldigung "böser Olaf" weil nichtmal die USA andeuten welche zu liefern.


Ja, die russische Abschreckungspropaganda läuft viel zu gut...
Ich hab es in diesem Fall da mit dem alten Guderian: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, die russische Abschreckungspropaganda läuft viel zu gut...


40 Milliarden Lend Lease seitens der USA, aber du denkst bei denen wirkt die russische Abschreckung dann beim Thema Panzer? Naja ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 40 Milliarden Lend Lease seitens der USA, aber du denkst bei denen wirkt die russische Abschreckung dann beim Thema Panzer? Naja ich weiß ja nicht...


Es kann auch sein, das die Nato nicht will, das die Russen an ihre "neuste" Panzertechnik kommen, obwohl alte Abrams und alte Leo 2 bis A4 wohl nicht mehr wirklich geheim sind.
Ich glaube auch nicht das sich die USA wirklich abschrecken lassen, das durften ja auch gerade wieder die Chinesen erleben.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

> 16:55 Uhr
> Scholz kündigt Ringtausch mit Griechenland an​
> Deutschland will laut Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz Schützenpanzer an Griechenland liefern, das im Gegenzug Militärgerät sowjetischer Bauart an die Ukraine liefern soll. Eine entsprechende Vereinbarung habe er mit dem griechischen Ministerpräsidenten getroffen, sagte Scholz nach dem EU-Sondergipfel in Brüssel.
> 
> Um was für Schützenpanzer es sich handelt und wie viele geliefert werden sollen, sagte Scholz nicht. Auch wie viele Waffen oder Geräte Griechenland in die Ukraine schicken wird, blieb unklar. Die Details würden von den Verteidigungsministerien der Länder ausgearbeitet, sagte Scholz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

einerseits immer positiv, andererseits bestärkt einen das im gefühl der deutschen 'rumeierei. selbst an die ukraine liefern, munition besorgen usw., aber nein, man nimmt wieder ein weiteres land als schild.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> einerseits immer positiv, andererseits bestärkt einen das im gefühl der deutschen 'rumeierei. selbst an die ukraine liefern, munition besorgen usw., aber nein, man nimmt wieder ein weiteres land als schild.


Man schaue sich nur mal die gestrige Sendung von Unter den Linden an, mit Dietmar Bartsch und Historiker Manfred Görtemaker an. Das Framing war teilweise entlarvend und nach Görtemaker muss man den Donbass und sowieso die Krim abschreiben.
Dazu kam dann von Bartsch, welche *Ziele *die USA alle in diesem Konflikt erreicht hätten, als wenn die USA den Konflikt geplant hätten, die ganze Sendung ist Ausdruck dessen, das einigen Eliten in Deutschland, die Ukraine scheißegal ist und man es doch eigentlich mit dem armen Russland halten will.
Der geilste Spruch von Görtemaker war, das die Ukrainer nicht für Demokratie und *Freiheit*, wie hier fälschlicherweise in Deutschland alle glauben kämpfen, sondern für die Ukraine.Ich meine welch Einsicht, dabei hat er aber irgendwie vergessen, das die Ukrainer, schon einen Weg hin zu Freiheit, Demokratie und der EU/Westen gewählt haben und es gerade auch darum geht, diesen weiter zu beschreiten, mal abgesehen davon das Putin die Ukraine auflösen/auslöschen will.
Bartsch bester Spruch war, das was alles in der westlichen Presse zu den militärischen Erfolgen der Ukraine steht wäre totaler Quatsch, wie man jetzt sehen knn, werden die Ukainer einfach überrannt, das müsste man mal langsam einsehen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Mai 2022)

Ich habe da eher Angst das wir uns von Griechenland (und Polen) ausnehmen lassen und es der Ukraine nur wenig helfen wird. So langsam häufen sich auch die Meldungen das die Munitionslage für das alte Sowjetgerät auch nicht mehr so berauschend ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bartsch bester Spruch war, das was alles in der westlichen Presse zu den militärischen Erfolgen der Ukraine steht wäre totaler Quatsch, wie man jetzt sehen knn, werden die Ukainer einfach überrannt, das müsste man mal langsam einsehen.


Das mag zwar auch zu übertrieben in die andere Richtung dargestellt sein (überrennen tun die Russen nun wirklich nichts wenn man viele Monate braucht um grade mal den Donbass zu erobern) aber rein prinzipiell hat er gar nicht so Unrecht dass die westliche Berichterstattung wirklich SEHR einseitig ist. Garantiert nicht auf Propagandalevel wie in Russland aber seien wir ehrlich:

Man kann auf allen möglichen Nachrichtenprotalen jeden Tag zig Meldungen darüber lesen wenn die Ukraine mal irgendwas abgeschossen hat und wie heldenhaft da verteidigt wird und wo Selensky grade rumläuft und so weiter - und wie viele meldungen über erfolgreiche russische Angriffe beispielsweise gibt es? Das ist ziemlich vereinzelt. Wenns nur um die Berichterstattung ginge könnte man meinen die Ukraine sei meilenweit überlegen, dabei sind es die Russen die trotz aller Probleme gerade leider "gewinnen".


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, das die Nato nicht will, das die Russen an ihre "neuste" Panzertechnik kommen, obwohl alte Abrams und alte Leo 2 bis A4 wohl nicht mehr wirklich geheim sind.


Eben, der 2A4 wurde zumindest für Deutschland bis 1992 produziert und zur Not kann man ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausbauen. Nichtmal diese M777 Haubitzen wurden so geliefert wie sie von der US Army eingesetzt wurden.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns nur um die Berichterstattung ginge könnte man meinen die Ukraine sei meilenweit überlegen, dabei sind es die Russen die trotz aller Probleme gerade leider "gewinnen".


Doch das wird durchaus berichtet, wenn man sagt, dass die Ukrainer 50 bis 100 Soldaten am Tag verlieren
und Geländegewinne? Das können wir doch gar nicht beurteilen!
Wir alle wissen doch nicht welches Gelände die Ukrainer ggf. absichtlich aufgeben um ihre Position zu verbessern,
man kann den Feind unter Umständen sogar weit vorrücken lassen um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen.
Jedenfalls wenn man nicht mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns nur um die Berichterstattung ginge könnte man meinen die Ukraine sei meilenweit überlegen, dabei sind es die Russen die trotz aller Probleme gerade leider "gewinnen".


Das es im Moment für die Ukraine nicht so gut läuft wird aber auch in den Medien gesagt.

Oder woher weißt du das die Russen gerade (im Osten) gewinnen? Ich vermute mal durch keine russischen Staatsmedien oder Telegram.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2022)

Es geht nicht darum dass es gesagt wird oder nicht oder gar um konkrete Inhalte - es geht darum dass auf 10 Ukraine-Meldungen eine Russlandmeldung kommt.
Das liegt natürlich auch daran dass erstens die verfügbare Informationsmenge/Informationsfluss aus der Ukraine weit größer sein dürfte als der aus Russland und zweitens die "Liveticker" auch Geld durch Klicks machen und entsprechend jeden Furz zur Meldung machen. Ändert aber nichts daran dass ich das Ungleichgewicht als völlig einseitig empfinde - zumindest weitaus einseitiger als es der Krieg nunmal ist.


----------



## Optiki (31. Mai 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe da eher Angst das wir uns von Griechenland (und Polen) ausnehmen lassen und es der Ukraine nur wenig helfen wird. So langsam häufen sich auch die Meldungen das die Munitionslage für das alte Sowjetgerät auch nicht mehr so berauschend ist.


Die Tauschen jetzt ernsthaft die Marder, die schon längst in der Ukraine stehen könnten, gegen ehemalige DDR BMP-1A1. Dann können die Griechen auch gleich noch ihre gesamt Munition in die Fahrzeuge werfen, dann ist vlt nicht ganz so sinnfrei. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben, der 2A4 wurde zumindest für Deutschland bis 1992 produziert und zur Not kann man ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausbauen.


Sie müssten sich definitiv einigen, welche System geliefert werden, unter der Berücksichtigung der dazugehörigen Ersatzteilversorgung und wie die nächsten 12 Monate aussehen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran dass ich das Ungleichgewicht als völlig einseitig empfinde - zumindest weitaus einseitiger als es der Krieg nunmal ist.


Tja, auf russischer Seite läuft nur Propaganda. Da gibt es gar keine seriösen oder vertrauenswürdigen Medien mehr.
Was sollen die denn sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum dass es gesagt wird oder nicht oder gar um konkrete Inhalte - es geht darum dass auf 10 Ukraine-Meldungen eine Russlandmeldung kommt.
> Das liegt natürlich auch daran dass erstens die verfügbare Informationsmenge/Informationsfluss aus der Ukraine weit größer sein dürfte als der aus Russland und zweitens die "Liveticker" auch Geld durch Klicks machen und entsprechend jeden Furz zur Meldung machen. Ändert aber nichts daran dass ich das Ungleichgewicht als völlig einseitig empfinde - zumindest weitaus einseitiger als es der Krieg nunmal ist.


grundsätzlich richtig. die russen haben unbestritten mittlerweile leider mehr erfolge zu verzeichnen als die ukrainer, dennoch liest man mehr über ukrainische erfolge.

würde das aber wahrlich nicht als westliche "propaganda" bezeichnen. denn über die russischen erfolge wird schlicht auch berichtet, auch in allen seriösen medien.

grundsätzlich möchte man natürlich die zustimmung zu waffenlieferungen und ohnehin die hoffnung auch hierzulande hochhalten und agiert dementsprechend parteiischer (wie es auch sein muss!). das ist aber normal und auch vernünftig nachzuvollziehen, zudem hat man wie gesagt auch die anderen meldungen komplett frei verfügbar.
jeder, der wirklich interesse daran hat wie es aussieht, kann sich sehr simpel informieren.

in russland hingegen.......


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, auf russischer Seite läuft nur Propaganda. Da gibt es gar keine seriösen oder vertrauenswürdigen Medien mehr.


Das wäre die Sternstunde investigativer Journalisten. Also das, was es früher noch gab bevor man damit Geld verdienen konnte, generische Artikel 17x abzuschreiben und mit minimal verändertem Wortlaut auf der eigenen Nachrichtenseite online zu stellen um Klicks zu generieren (das ist, was "Nachrichten" heute leider zu 95% sind).

Natürlich gibts die "echten" Journalisten auch immer noch und ja mir ist selbstverständlich klar, dass das weder ein einfacher noch vor allem kein ungefährlicher Job ist in dieser Situation. Nur wäre mir persönlich lieber, wenn es 3 wirklich gehaltvolle Artikel in der Woche gäbe als irgendwelche Liveticker, auf denen man jeden Tag 61 Meldungen lesen kann (wie gesagt - 10x Ukraine, 1x Russland, 50x Politiker x hat zu Thema y gesagt z) von denen selten mal eine irgendeine echte Relevanz hat. Das passt nur halt nicht ins monetäre Schema des Neulandes.



juko888 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich möchte man natürlich die zustimmung zu waffenlieferungen und ohnehin die hoffnung auch hierzulande hochhalten und agiert dementsprechend ein wenig parteiischer. das ist aber normal und auch vernünftig nachzuvollziehen,


Dass eine parteiische Berichterstattung als "nachvollziehbar normal" angesehen wird macht mir ein bisschen Angst.



juko888 schrieb:


> jeder, der wirklich interesse daran hat wie es aussieht, kann sich sehr simpel informieren.


Ja. So funktioniert Meinungsmache aber nicht, denn da wird Meinung eben von außen gemacht und nicht vom Leser selbst erzeugt. Selbst städtische Russen können sich (mit etwas mehr Aufwand) unabhängig(er) informieren wenn sie das wirklich wollen - noch ist nicht alles vom Kreml zensiert. Nur ists bei denen auch nur eine Minderheit die das tut, genau wie bei uns auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass eine parteiische Berichterstattung als "nachvollziehbar normal" angesehen wird macht mir ein bisschen Angst.
> 
> 
> Ja. So funktioniert Meinungsmache aber nicht, denn da wird Meinung eben von außen gemacht und nicht vom Leser selbst erzeugt. Selbst städtische Russen können sich (mit etwas mehr Aufwand) unabhängig(er) informieren wenn sie das wirklich wollen - noch ist nicht alles vom Kreml zensiert. Nur ists bei denen auch nur eine Minderheit die das tut, genau wie bei uns auch.


du malst mir da definitiv viel zu schwarz, denn wenn ich von mir ausgehe, dann sehe ich auch jeden tag die nachrichten über die russischen gewinne. mittlerweile sogar vermehrt berichte von leuten (die deutlich mehr ahnung von der materie haben als wir), die deutlich sagen dass russland derzeit deutlich oberhand gewinnt - ich sehe davon mehr, als von den schönwetter-spezialisten, die zu jeder zeit die ukraine im vorteil sehen.

also sorry, parteiische berichterstattung ist normal - es kann sein, dass wir beide darunter etwas unterschiedliches verstehen. wir sind ja schließlich auch parteiisch, ist also nicht per se etwas schlechtes.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur wäre mir persönlich lieber, wenn es 3 wirklich gehaltvolle Artikel in der Woche gäbe als irgendwelche Liveticker, auf denen man jeden Tag 61 Meldungen lesen kann (wie gesagt - 10x Ukraine, 1x Russland, 50x Politiker x hat zu Thema y gesagt z) von denen selten mal eine irgendeine echte Relevanz hat. Das passt nur halt nicht ins monetäre Schema des Neulandes.


Einen Großteil der Tickermeldungen finde ich auch nicht wichtig.
Wenn ich hier Tickelmeldungen poste, versuche ich auch immer darauf zu achten "die Spreu vom Weizen" zu trennen. Aber ist natürlich auch subjektiv.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre die Sternstunde investigativer Journalisten. Also das, was es früher noch gab bevor man damit Geld verdienen konnte, generische Artikel 17x abzuschreiben und mit minimal verändertem Wortlaut auf der eigenen Nachrichtenseite online zu stellen um Klicks zu generieren (das ist, was "Nachrichten" heute leider zu 95% sind).
> 
> Natürlich gibts die "echten" Journalisten auch immer noch und ja mir ist selbstverständlich klar, dass das weder ein einfacher noch vor allem kein ungefährlicher Job ist in dieser Situation. Nur wäre mir persönlich lieber, wenn es 3 wirklich gehaltvolle Artikel in der Woche gäbe als irgendwelche Liveticker, auf denen man jeden Tag 61 Meldungen lesen kann (wie gesagt - 10x Ukraine, 1x Russland, 50x Politiker x hat zu Thema y gesagt z) von denen selten mal eine irgendeine echte Relevanz hat. Das passt nur halt nicht ins monetäre Schema des Neulandes.


Sorry aber das sehe ich zum Teil völlig anders!
Es gab genügend seriöse und ernsthafte "Moskau" Korrespondenten, von Zeit, Spiegel, FAZ, Süddeutsche, ARD, ZDF etc. die uns bis zum russischen Gesetz (28.02.2022), sehr wohl über Jahre/Jahrzehnten die Lage, Ziele und das "Abrutschen hin zur Diktatur von Russland berichtet haben, teilweise unter massiver Anfeindung von hiesigen "Putin Verstehern". Seit dem neuen Gesetz, begibst du dich als ausländischer Journalist in die Gefahr 15 Jahre im Gulag zu verschwinden, wenn der russischen "Justiz" deine Berichterstattung nicht passt und du kannst auch nicht ständig Journalisten austauschen, denn die müssen akreditiert werden.
Wie stellst du dir so investigativen Journalismus vor? Wenn ein Journalist seine Artikel durch diese Hemmnisse wohl erst einige, viele Monate nach seinen Recherchen verfassen kann, wenn er dort wieder ausgereist ist und dann auch dort nie wieder einreisen kann, so lange das Gesetz existiert?
Du willst ja aktuelle Berichterstattung über den Krieg, der wird zu 100% von der russischen Seite verhindert, die wissen schon was sie tun, und wollen das ganz alleine in ihrer Propagandahand, deshalb auch das Gesetz gegen auch ausländische Journalisten und den Journalisten musst du mir mal zeigen, der das freiwillig macht, wenn er automatisch mit 15 Jahren Gulag belegt werden kann.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass eine parteiische Berichterstattung als "nachvollziehbar normal" angesehen wird macht mir ein bisschen Angst.


Ähm?
In jedem Krieg gibt es eine parteiische Berichterstattung, das ist nun nichts neues, die Frage ist doch wie es sich im Kontext einordnet und da ist die Berichterstattung zwischen Russland und z.B. hier in Deutschland so unterschiedlich groß, wie das Sonnensystem.
Auch Demokratien siehe WWII, sind nicht ohne Propaganda ausgekommen, das sollte dir als aufgeklärter Mensch eigentlich einleuchten. Die Alliierten haben weit weniger wirklich bewußt gelogen, aber natürlich haben sie ihre Erfolge auch besser verkauft, als deutsche militärische Erfolge!


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In jedem Krieg gibt es eine parteiische Berichterstattung, [...] das sollte dir als aufgeklärter Mensch eigentlich einleuchten.


Darum geht es doch nicht. Es geht darum, das als völlig ok so anzusehen.
Natürlich ist jeder parteiisch, sowohl die Berichterstattung als auch wir alle - niemand ist völlig neutral. So lange man das weiß und reflektiert und den Umstand als "blöd aber halt nicht zu ändern" ansieht ist das auch kein Problem. Nur das im Zweifel als "gut so" anzusehen finde ich halt gefährlich.

Und ja, natürlich sind "ehrliche" Journalisten in Russland mit einem Bein im Bau, ganz klar. Und dass man von niemandem verlangen kann sowas zu tun ist auch selbstverständlich. Und dennoch läuft da noch beispielsweise ein Rainer Munz von NTV in Moskau rum, redet mit Passanten über den "Krieg" und streamt täglich auch für Moskau sehr unbequeme Dinge in den Westen, wenn auch diplomatisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ja, natürlich sind "ehrliche" Journalisten in Russland mit einem Bein im Bau, ganz klar. Und dass man von niemandem verlangen kann sowas zu tun ist auch selbstverständlich. Und dennoch läuft da noch beispielsweise ein Rainer Munz von NTV in Moskau rum, redet mit Passanten über den "Krieg" und streamt täglich auch für Moskau sehr unbequeme Dinge in den Westen, wenn auch diplomatisch ausgedrückt.


Ja auf Messers Schneide, aber so wie ich dich verstanden habe, würdest du gerne Artikel über die russische-militärische Seite des Krieges lesen und ich wette da wird es dann mehr als gefährlich, wenn ein ausländischer Journalist anfängt da investigativ vor Ort zu recherchieren, bzgl Verluste an Menschen und Material, Frontverläufen, Problemen bei der Logistik der Führung, Fermeldeproblemen etc. etc.


----------



## Optiki (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja auf Messers Schneide, aber so wie ich dich verstanden habe, würdest du gerne Artikel über die russische-militärische Seite des Krieges lesen und ich wette da wird es dann mehr als gefährlich, wenn ein ausländischer Journalist anfängt da investigativ vor Ort zu recherchieren, bzgl Verluste an Menschen und Material, Frontverläufen, Problemen bei der Logistik der Führung, Fermeldeproblemen etc. etc.


Sicht eines Soldaten:








						Viktor Shayga - former Russian volunteer on his view of the future of the war in Ukraine • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski
					

Just over a week ago I published a translation of a very long account posted in the Russian internet space by a young-ish volunteer, Viktor Shayga, from Belgorod, Russia, who served in Ukraine on a contract in April this year. He was stationed near Izyum and took part in several attempts by...




					wartranslated.com
				



Girkin (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Wsewolodowitsch_Girkin)








						Igor Girkin Donbas Offensive Update - 29 May 2022 • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski
					

Igor Girkin* shares his evaluation of the Donbas frontline situation in the morning of 29 May 2022. He notes that Lyman is now almost fully under control of the Russian forces, while some Russian claims of Severodonetsk being captured are not true. He does not yet share any information about the...




					wartranslated.com
				












						Igor Girkin on shelling of Russian territory by Ukrainian artillery • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski
					

Igor Girkin shares his infuriated opinion about continuing shelling of Russian territory by Ukrainian artillery. He mentions that to stop this, numerous battlegroups must be created with full support of reconnaissance, artillery and aviation – which is nowhere near happening, so Russians better...




					wartranslated.com
				



Sicht eines pro russischen Bloggers:








						The struggle of L/DPR reservists in Zaporizhye • WarTranslated - Dmitri Masinski
					

The following account describing a desperate situation for L/DPR reservists in Zaporizhye direction in Ukraine was provided by a VK.com page ‘IN MAKEEVKA 🅉 DONETSK | DNR | REPORTS FROM THE FRONT’. It is not clear which units are prevailing in the area – the DPR or LPR, however it is obvious...




					wartranslated.com
				




Besser als das wird es nicht, wenn du nicht pro russisch von der Front berichtest, darfst du da auch nicht mit. Da sind höchstens ein paar Chinesen, die nicht direkt vom Kreml finanziert werden.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Mai 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man kann auf allen möglichen Nachrichtenprotalen jeden Tag zig Meldungen darüber lesen wenn die Ukraine mal irgendwas abgeschossen hat und wie heldenhaft da verteidigt wird und wo Selensky grade rumläuft und so weiter - und wie viele meldungen über erfolgreiche russische Angriffe beispielsweise gibt es? Das ist ziemlich vereinzelt. Wenns nur um die Berichterstattung ginge könnte man meinen die Ukraine sei meilenweit überlegen, dabei sind es die Russen die trotz aller Probleme gerade leider "gewinnen".


Gerade beim Hauptinfomedium der Deutschen, der Tagesschau, ist das ein sehr differenziertes Bild. Die bringen sogar militärische Ausschnitte aus den russischen Medien.

Und Gewinnen ist relativ. Die werfen alles in die Schlacht, um endlich das zu bekommen, woran man seit 2014 rumdoktert. Die nehmen zehntausende Tote und noch mehr Verletzte unter den eigene Soldaten in kauf. Dazu kommen dann die abertausenden von toten Zivilisten. Und für was? Den Zugang zur Krim über Land für die Badewannenmarine bei gleichzeitiger Isolation für eine laaaaaange Zeit. Das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich richtig. die russen haben unbestritten mittlerweile leider mehr erfolge zu verzeichnen als die ukrainer, dennoch liest man mehr über ukrainische erfolge.


Nochmal, das kann man erst am Ende sagen.
Intelligente Verteidigung ist nicht jeden Meter, jede Stadt halten sondern verhindern, dass der Gegner seine Ziele langfristig erreicht.
Die Russen haben logistische Probleme, was ist denn der Vorteil wenn sie weiter in der Ukraine stehen? 
Richtig, sie sind dort uU. leichter zu schlagen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Also jetzt doch Raketenwerfer für die Ukraine:



> Die USA werden die Ukraine mit modernsten Waffen im Kampf gegen Russland unterstützen. Washington will Kiew unter anderem Mehrfachraketenwerfer vom Typ Himars liefern, wie ein hochrangiger US-Regierungsvertreter am Dienstagabend bestätigte. Das System soll mit Munition mit einer Reichweite von 80 Kilometern geliefert werden. US-Präsident Biden hatte noch am Montag die Lieferung von Mehrfachraketenwerfern an die Ukraine ausgeschlossen, die Ziele in Russland erreichen könnten.
> 
> Das System sei Teil eines Pakets im Wert von 700 Millionen Dollar (652 Millionen Euro), das daneben unter anderem Geschosse, Radarsysteme, Panzerabwehrwaffen vom Typ Javelin, Hubschrauber, Fahrzeuge und Ersatzteile beinhalte.
> 
> ...


Quelle: USA liefern Raketenwerfer an Ukraine

Sehr widersprüchlich alles. Einerseits "freue" ich mich für die Ukraine. Andererseits ist die Begründung Quatsch weil niemand garantieren kann, dass nicht doch Ziele auf russischen Territorium, damit angegriffen werden.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2022)

Selbst wenn die Ukraine nicht auf russisches Staatsgebiet scheißen (den freudschen Verschreiber korrigiere ich mal nicht  ) sollte, so wird sie das nach russischen Darstellungen dennoch getan haben. Dazu braucht es nur ein paar Trümmerteile von ukrainischem Staatsgebiet...

Die russische Propaganda wird zu einem Boomerang. Egal was sie sagen, niemand wird ihnen mehr glauben. Alles kann, ist und wird unter dem Putin geprägten Regime eine potenzielle Lüge sein. In der Folge kann man dann auch 'nen mächtigen Haufen darauf machen und endlich das tun, was für den Erhalt der Ukraine wirklich notwendig ist. Für Putin sind wir als der Westen seit langer Zeit mit Russland in Konkurrenz, Klinsch, Konflikt, Krieg oder wie auch immer er das nennen mag.

Und selbst wenn es so weit kommt, dass die Russen A-Waffen einsetzen, dann ist das eine Sache, die sie schon längst entschieden haben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr widersprüchlich alles. Einerseits "freue" ich mich für die Ukraine. Andererseits ist die Begründung Quatsch weil niemand garantieren kann, dass nicht doch Ziele auf russischen Territorium, damit angegriffen werden.


Nochmal, damit sind nicht die ersten 50km hinter der Grenze gemeint.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 40 Milliarden Lend Lease seitens der USA, aber du denkst bei denen wirkt die russische Abschreckung dann beim Thema Panzer? Naja ich weiß ja nicht...


Den Satz verstehe ich wieder nicht.
Ist es denn nicht so, dass unsere BR  (offiziell abgestimmt mit den NATO-Partnern) keine Panzer liefern will, weil sie dann eine direkte Konfrontation mit Russland fürchtet?
Ergo wirkt die russische Propaganda mit Atombomben und Co., oder?
Und das, obwohl mehr als offensichtlich ist, dass Russland selbst konventionell gegen einen ungleich schwächeren Gegner erheblichste Probleme hat , ein paar km² Landgewinn zu erzielen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal, damit sind nicht die ersten 50km hinter der Grenze gemeint.


Ja und wer definiert das? Meinst du wenn es z.B. 45km sind, ist es für die Russen weniger schlimm?
Und was passiert wenn  Einheiten ,welche mal gerade auf eigene Faust was unternehmen wollen, näher an die Grenze kommen? Dann können sie ja noch weiter schiessen.

Die Argumentation ist Schwachsinn mit der Reichweite.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die "echten" Journalisten auch immer noch und ja mir ist selbstverständlich klar, dass das weder ein einfacher noch vor allem kein ungefährlicher Job ist in dieser Situation. Nur wäre mir persönlich lieber, wenn es 3 wirklich gehaltvolle Artikel in der Woche gäbe als irgendwelche Liveticker, auf denen man jeden Tag 61 Meldungen lesen kann (wie gesagt - 10x Ukraine, 1x Russland, 50x Politiker x hat zu Thema y gesagt z) von denen selten mal eine irgendeine echte Relevanz hat. Das passt nur halt nicht ins monetäre Schema des Neulandes.


Bei mir läuft zuhause nebenher immer wieder mal NTV.
Und ich nehme das auch so wahr.

Was mich vorallem stört ist die Übersättigung, welche bei mir eintritt. Wenn ich von Morgens bis Abends nur mit Ukraine beschallt werde, ist das Fass irgendwann voll.
Was passiert sonst in der Welt? Uninteressant.
Mir ist natürlich klar das so etwas im Fokus steht, aber wenn ich 24/7 damit "zugemüllt" werde, stumpf ich irgendwann ab.
Ukraine macht dies, Ukraine macht das, Politiker machen dies .... ach ja, und abundzu hört man auch was von russischer Seite.

Aber das ist ja eh ein generelles Problem der Medien. Corona hat über xx Monate die Medien beherrscht. Da gab es auch nichts anderes mehr auf der Welt.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es so weit kommt, dass die Russen A-Waffen einsetzen, dann ist das eine Sache, die sie schon längst entschieden haben.


Da bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Argumentation ist Schwachsinn mit der Reichweite.


Nö, denn es geht darum, sich gegen den Aggressor zu wehren und die Einheiten zu erwischen, die auf ukrainisches Terretorium schießen. Jetzt kann man sagen, dass man dann ja auch Kampfmittel zur Bekämpfung von Langstreckenraketen liefern müsste, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn dahinter. Für sowas gibt es a) Flugabwehr und b) haben die Russen nicht auf Ewig die reine Menge diese Waffen einzusetzen.

 Weh tun den Ukrainern die Artilleriesysteme der Russen, die von außerhalb des ukrainischen Wirkbereiches das Schlachtfeld einebnet, um damit den Weg für die Bodenoffensive der russischen Truppen zu ebnen. Damit ist hoffentlich bald Schluss und die Situation verkehrt sich, in dem die ukrainische Armee die Invasoren wieder aus dem eigenen Land drängt.

Ich frage mich gerade, ob das nicht auch die Taktik des Westens war, wo man die Russen sich hat in einer maßlosen Materialschlacht verausgaben lassen, um dann mit guten Waffensystemen der russischen Armee so richtig zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt? Ich bin gespannt, was da kommen wird.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nö, denn es geht darum, sich gegen den Aggressor zu wehren und die Einheiten zu erwischen, die auf ukrainiesch Terretorium schießen. Jetzt kann man sagen, dass man dann ja auch Kampfmittel zur Bekämpfung von Langstreckenraketen liefen müsste, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn dahinter. Für sowas gibt es a) Flugabwehr und b) haben die Russen nicht auf Ewigk die reine Menge diese Waffen einzusetzen.
> 
> Weh tun den Ukrainern die Artilleriesysteme der Russen, die von außerhalb des ukrainischen Wirkbereiches das Schlachtfeld einebnet, um damit den Weg für die Bodenoffensive der russischen Truppen zu ebnen. Damit ist hoffentlich bald Schluss und die Situation verkehr sich, in dem die ukrainische Armee die Invasoren wieder aus dem eigene Land drängt.


Das habe ich verstanden. Und stimme dem zu. Das sie was gegen die feindliche Angriffe ausrichten können.
Es ging jetzt aber um Angriffe auf *russischen Boden* und ab wann die Russen das als solchen Angriff ansehen bzw vergelten wollen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob das nicht auch die Taktik des Westens war, wo man die Russen sich hat in einer maßlosen Materialschlacht verausgaben lassen, um dann mit guten Waffensystemen der russischen Armee so richtig zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt? Ich bin gespannt, was da kommen wird.


Das glaube ich nicht. Die Russen hatten sich am Anfang massiv verkalkuliert.
Und auch viele Experten im Westen hatten mit solcher Gegenwehr und Moral der Ukrainer nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Optiki (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr widersprüchlich alles. Einerseits "freue" ich mich für die Ukraine. Andererseits ist die Begründung Quatsch weil niemand garantieren kann, dass nicht doch Ziele auf russischen Territorium, damit angegriffen werden.


Wie schon geschrieben, es war klar, dass die die Systeme auf jeden Fall geliefert werden und eigentlich war auch klar, dass nicht die Raketen mit hoher Reichweite geliefert werden. Der ältere Herr aus den USA hatte wahrscheinlich nur Probleme dies sinnvoll zu formulieren.

Zum Thema Meinung von der russischen Seite:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527604709007171585

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es ist schon ein wenig bezeichnet, wenn die Einheiten von der AK12 auf eine alte Waffe wechseln, weil der Schalldämpfer, den sie wahrscheinlich selber kaufen müssen, nicht auf die Waffe ohne Adapter passt. Die AK12 war doch eigentlich die Modernisierung der AK, damit sie den derzeitigen Anforderungen zur Anpassbarkeit gerecht wird oder nicht?









						BMP-1A1 Ost in Greek Service - Tank Encyclopedia
					

The standard Greek infantry fighting vehicle is the BMP-1A1 Ost, ex-German BMP-1s which have gone through several modifications.




					tanks-encyclopedia.com
				




Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wurden die BMP 1 für 50.000 Mark das Stück verkauft. Einige davon wurden mit einem Browning Maschinengewehr und einer ZU-23-2 Flugabwehrkanone inklusive Munitionslager umgebaut, ansonsten wurde nichts geändert. Der Großteil der Fahrzeuge wurde mittlerweile an andere Staaten weitergeben oder zu Schießübungen genutzt. Ich will nicht wissen in welche Zustand die Übrigen 100 jetzt sind und was für ein Minusgeschäft das für die Deutschen wieder ist.

Die Frage ist halt, was ist aktuell sinnvoll und was nicht. Bei den Artillerie Systemen sind aktuell schon zahlreiche verschiedene Systeme im Einsatz (6+), wenn man jetzt noch mit zahlreichen verschiedenen Panzern und anderen Fahrzeugen anfängt, dann wird das ganze System bald kollabieren. Die Verbündeten müssten eigentlich prüfen, was an sowjet. Material noch da ist, inklusive Munition und Ersatzteilen. Danach müsste man sich mit der Ukraine abstimmen, welche Systeme dann als Ersatz geliefert werden sollen und dann die Logistik dafür schaffen und auch die Leute für die Reparatur ausbilden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Intelligente Verteidigung ist nicht jeden Meter, jede Stadt halten sondern verhindern, dass der Gegner seine Ziele langfristig erreicht.
> Die Russen haben logistische Probleme, was ist denn der Vorteil wenn sie weiter in der Ukraine stehen?
> Richtig, sie sind dort uU. leichter zu schlagen.


Dieses ewige Vereidigen haben die Ukrainer früher gemacht gegen die Separatisten und haben dabei große Verluste erlitten. Nach Jahren des Krieges und mit der Nato Ausbildung haben sie umgestellt. Sie ziehen sich aktuell definitiv bewusst auf den Städten zurück, aber ob da nicht noch Verbesserungsbedarf besteht, ist schwer zu sagen. Für mich als Laie wirkt es teilweise so, als würden man da teilweise die Leute an der Front zu lange halten lassen und muss dann bewusst Einheiten opfern, damit der Rest abziehen kann. Aktuell sind wohl in Severodonetsk immer noch Einheiten, die Russen beschäftigen, damit der Rest sich zurück ziehen kann, obwohl die Bedrohung der Stadt schon ewig besteht und schon letzte Woche einige Einheiten abgezogen sind. Die ganzen rückkehrenden Soldaten aus den Städten/Gebieten die jetzt aufgegeben werden, beschreiben alle das Gleiche, kein Nachschub, kaum Panzerabwehrwaffen, keine Soldatenrotation, hohe Anzahl an Gegnern und die Moral ist total am Boden.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Was mich vorallem stört ist die Übersättigung, welche bei mir eintritt. Wenn ich von Morgens bis Abends nur mit Ukraine beschallt werde, ist das Fass irgendwann voll.


Das hat hier nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, so funktionieren Medien seit Jahren. Dann musst du halt was Anderes schauen oder Musik hören.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, es war klar, dass die die Systeme auf jeden Fall geliefert werden und eigentlich war auch klar, dass nicht die Raketen mit hoher Reichweite geliefert werden.


Mir ging es nur um die Begründung warum sie nicht geliefert werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Juni 2022)

Deutschland sagt Ukraine Flugabwehrsystem zu
					

Deutschland will der Ukraine ein Flugabwehrsystem und ein Ortungsradar liefern. Das kündigte Kanzler Scholz im Bundestag an. Allerdings wird es wohl einige Zeit brauchen, bis die Ausrüstung auch in der Ukraine ankommt.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						USA liefern Raketensystem an Ukraine
					

Die USA liefern der Ukraine ein hochmodernes Raketensystem. Das kündigte Präsident Biden an. Als Bedingung nannte er, die Ukraine solle mit den Waffen nicht russisches Territorium angreifen. Das habe Kiew zugesichert.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Optiki (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur um die Begründung warum sie nicht geliefert werden.


Schon klar, aber es war nur eine Aussage von Biden und nicht mehr. Deswegen habe ich geschrieben, wenn er sich nicht klarer oder sinnvoller Ausrücken kann, kommt halt sowas bei raus.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ging jetzt aber um Angriffe auf *russischen Boden* und ab wann die Russen das als solchen Angriff ansehen bzw vergelten wollen.


Nochmal:
Wenn die Ukraine Moskau treffen würde will ich den sehen, der mir garantiert, dass das die Lage nicht weiter eskalieren lässt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Wenn die Ukraine Moskau treffen würde will ich den sehen, der mir garantiert, dass das die Lage nicht weiter eskalieren lässt.


Ja klar. Aber was ich meine ist, dass man nicht mal bis nach Moskau schiessen muß, wenn die Russen wirklich einen Grund suchen. Deswegen ist das mit der Reichweite nur ein Scheinargument.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein wenig bezeichnet, wenn die Einheiten von der AK12 auf eine alte Waffe wechseln, weil der Schalldämpfer, den sie wahrscheinlich selber kaufen müssen, nicht auf die Waffe ohne Adapter passt. Die AK12 war doch eigentlich die Modernisierung der AK, damit sie den derzeitigen Anforderungen zur Anpassbarkeit gerecht wird oder nicht?


Das ewige Lied der kleinen Munition. Ich meine die Russen aber wahrscheinlich auch die Ukrainer machen halt auch die Erfahrungen das 5,5mm am Ende für einige Aufgaben nicht wirklich reicht.
Die BW hat das G3 in Afghanistan als Marksman Rifle nachgerüstet, weil man die gleichen Probleme hatte, dort hat man es noch auf Lehm geschoben, aber so wie es aussieht, hat man jetzt ähnliche Probleme und rüstet auf 7,62mm bei einigen Aufgaben wieder zurück.
Man kann sowieso auf die Auswertung dieses Konfliktes durch das westliche Militär und evventuelle Änderungen gespannt sein, aber anscheinend hat das Sturmgewehr mit dem größeren Bums doch noch nicht auf ganzer Linie ausgedient.

Edit:

Die AK12 ist der Nachfolger der AK-74, also nicht wirklich der 7,62mm AKM


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was passiert sonst in der Welt? Uninteressant.


Affenpocken wird der nächste große Hit...


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

@Optiki:
Die VSS Vintorez (Scharfschützengewehr) und die VS Wal (eine Art Sturmgewehr) sind Waffen mit integrierten Schalldämpfer.
Beide gehören zu einer Entwicklungsfamilie und verschießt recht spezielle 9mm Unterschall-Munition.
Meines Wissens eher eine Spezialwaffe des KGBs, auch wenn ich irgendwo gelesen habe, das die Waffe regulär an die Armee ausgeliefert wurde.
Beide können nur eine begrenzte Zeit Feuerstöße oder Dauerfeuer aushalten, dafür sind die gar nicht ausgelegt.
Es gibt Videos aus den USA, bei denen einem "Tester" eine VSS der Schalldämpfer um die Ohren flog, nachdem er nur ein Mal das 20 Schuss Magazin mit Dauerfeuer leerte.
Es ist klar, dass solche Waffen im Häuserkampf und bei hohem Bedarf an Sperrfeuer gänzlich untauglich sind.
Die deutlich robustere AK ist da besser.
Warum die da aber Schalldämpfer benötigen?


----------



## Optiki (1. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass solche Waffen im Häuserkampf und bei hohem Bedarf an Sperrfeuer gänzlich untauglich sind.
> Die deutlich robustere AK ist da besser.
> Warum die da aber Schalldämpfer benötigen?


Laut der Quelle, werden die Waffen hauptsächlich als Zweitwaffe von Scharfschützen verwendet, weil es einen Mangel an Schalldämpfern gibt. Damit sind sie auch in das Stahlwerk gestürmt, die Asov Soldaten konnte da einige ergattern. 

Für die AK12 gibt es wohl so gut wie keine Schalldämpfer die direkt passen, deswegen sind die Einheiten da zurück auf ältere Modelle gegangen. 

Ich kann es persönlich nicht beurteilen, aber auch bei den Ukrainer laufen einige mit Schalldämpfern rum, eventuell macht es so die direkte Ortung schwerer.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

300km=
Bis Moskau wirds wohl net reichen, aber einige Großstädte und Militärflughäfen sind dann schon in Reichweite.
aber
Würde dann net Russland mobilmachen müssen und 200km weiter vorrücken?
oder
Doch nur mit kleinen taktischen A-Bomben antworten?

Welcher "Realpolitiker" kann Das beantworten, ... gibts überhaupt noch Welche?
(ist sicher der Zeitpunkt, wo Kissinger in Davos meinte, das der Point of no Return erreicht wird)

Die Frage ob denn net mal verhandelt werden sollte, kommt vgl.weise zu kurz.
(erstmal muss das Spice fliessen an die Öl+Rüstungsmultis, .... Dtl. braucht für 40Mrd. dringend den Ladenhüter F35, um
"seine A-Bomben", genau Wo abwerfen zu können, von Estland/Finnland/Rumänien aus?
Von den 200...500Mrd Folgekosten in der Wirtschaft ganz zu schweigen, wenn der Krieg+Wiederaufbau ewig
 dauert, ... Das bezahlen garantiert net die Polen+Briten+Schweden und die Amis liefern die Waffen auch nur 
auf Kredit, der zurückgezahlt werden muss)


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welcher "Realpolitiker" kann Das beantworten, ... gibts überhaupt noch Welche?


Realpolitik sieht man auf dem Staatsgebiet der Ukraine. Da wird REAL von russichen Soldaten ein Angriffskreig ausgeführt. Real genug?


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Im Januar waren noch alle Möglichkeiten da, ... und ein starker Bundeskanzler hätte die Parteien zum Verhandeln
 zwingen sollen, ... ausgehend von Minsk. (x)

Ob man auf den Stand nochmal zurück kann, wenns länger dauert?
(das ist das Problem, welches Kissinger angesprochen hat)


(x) am Ende leben beide Seiten von deutschem Geld und insofern hätte ich gedacht, das der dt. Einfluss
größer sein müsste (und net der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt)

Die EU hat gar kein(kaum) eigenes Geld, das kommt nähmlich zum Großteil aus good old dumb Germany.
(möchte gar net wissen, Was passiert wenn der Euro mal crashed)

Und die Briten lachen sich derweile nen Ast über die dummen Kontinentaleuropäer, die man so easy in Kriegen
verheizen kann. (schon seit Jahrhunderten)


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

Ich verstehe diese Logik nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise!
Es ist in "Ordnung", wenn die russische Armee die Infrastruktur der Ukraine in die Steinzeit bombt und das völlig absichtlich und auch hauptsächlich die zivile Infrastruktur und hier "schei ssen" sich alle in die Hosen, falls die Ukraine die Möglichkeit haben sollte, militärische Nachschubstützpunkte in Belgorod oder anderwo in der Nähe ihrer Grenzen anzugreifen, wovon aus dieser völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg eines wohl mittlerweile faschistischen Systems versorgt wird, das mit Auslöschung der Ukraine, plus Tot und Umerziehung für mind. 1-2 Generationen an Ukrainern droht. 
Oh die armen Russen werden dabei nachhaltig gestört, das in die Tat umzusetzen und alleine daraus stehen wir plötzlich vor dem 3. Weltkrieg oder Atomkrieg?

Diese Logik muss mir mal einer wirklich erklären, Putin und seine Administration brauchen keine "Entscheidungshilfe", denn sie haben sich über jegliche Vereinbarungen, Verträge, Absprachen hinweggesetzt, sei es gegenüber der Ukraine, der Nato oder der EU. Die machen völlig egal was wir als Westen tun, eh das was sie für richtig halten.

Man sollte sich lieber mal Gedanken machen welche nachhaltigen Konsequenzen Kissingers Vorschlag im Endeffekt haben wird, was würde daraus folgen?! Man führt einen Angriffskrieg mit hegemonialen Absichten und man wird im Endeffekt dafür belohnt, mit Donbass und Krim. Na wenn das keine Aufforderung ist weiter zu machen weiss ich es auch nicht.
Herr Yogeshwar hat ja gestern nochmal angesprochen auf seinen Alice Schwarzer Brief, frank und frei gesagt die ukrainischen Ziele sind nicht unsere Ziele.
Na wenn das so ist, welche Ziele sollten wir denn haben?
Zumindestens aus meiner Perspektive ist es völlig legitim was die USA mit der Schwächung formulieren und mein Ziel wäre es, das dieser Angriffskrieg unter überhaupt keinen Umständen belohnt wird und der Preis so hoch wird, das es sich die Russen 50mal überlegen, ob sie es nochmal machen, dann fühle ich mich sicherer und so wird es sehr vielen Menschen in Deutschland gehen.


RX480 schrieb:


> m Januar waren noch alle Möglichkeiten da, ... und ein starker Bundeskanzler hätte die Parteien zum Verhandeln
> zwingen sollen, ... ausgehend von Minsk. (x)


Diese Aussage halte ich für einen absoluten Witz, völlig naiv, ich behaupte seit 2-3 Jahren hätte niemand mehr an diesem Krieg etwas ändern können, außer Putin wäre von seinem eigenen Geheimdienst mit anderen Informationen versorgt worden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was ich meine ist, dass man nicht mal bis nach Moskau schiessen muß, wenn die Russen wirklich einen Grund suchen.


Wenn man auf Moskau schießt kann man damit eine Dynamik auslösen die Putin Stand Heute ggf gar nicht will.


RX480 schrieb:


> 300km=
> Bis Moskau wirds wohl net reichen, aber einige Großstädte und Militärflughäfen sind dann schon in Reichweite.


500km ist die maximale Reichweite, 450km die minimale Distanz von der unbesetzten Ukraine nach Moskau.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

> 12:09 Uhr
> Russland berichtet über Abschuss westlicher Waffentechnik​
> Russlands Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben mit massierten Luft- und Artillerieschlägen unter anderem westliche an die Ukraine gelieferte Waffensysteme zerstört. "Es wurden bis zu 200 Nationalisten und 24 Waffensysteme vernichtet, darunter auch eine Batterie von 155-Millimeter-Haubitzen vom Typ M777, das 203-Millimeter-Geschütz 2S7 'Pion', ein Mehrfachraketenwerfer 'Grad' und zwei Munitionsdepots", sagte der Sprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums, Igor Konaschenkow.
> 
> ...


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 500km ist die maximale Reichweite, 450km die minimale Distanz von der unbesetzten Ukraine nach Moskau.











						Waffen für Ukraine: USA überlegen, Raketenwerfer zu liefern - WELT
					

Bereits im nächsten Paket der US-Militärhilfe könnten Mehrfachraketenwerfer vom Typ M270 dabei sein. Damit können Raketen mit einer Reichweite von 300 Kilometer verschossen werden. Auch Ziele hinter der russischen Grenze werden damit zur Zielscheibe.




					www.welt.de
				




btw.
Ob ich mich sicherer fühlen würde, wenn 1-2 Millionen Ukrainer sterben, eher net.(x)
(nur um Russland Armee zu schwächen)
Umso krasser würden evtl. Nachfolger von Putin sein und die A-Schwelle sinken.

(x) wenn ich höre das die Ukraine die Krim zurückerobern will, das kostet viele gute Leute das Leben,
ist es Das wert?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Waffen für Ukraine: USA überlegen, Raketenwerfer zu liefern - WELT
> 
> 
> Bereits im nächsten Paket der US-Militärhilfe könnten Mehrfachraketenwerfer vom Typ M270 dabei sein. Damit können Raketen mit einer Reichweite von 300 Kilometer verschossen werden. Auch Ziele hinter der russischen Grenze werden damit zur Zielscheibe.
> ...


Und was ist daran jetzt so schlimm, dich stört es offensichtlich auch nicht, dass die russischen Streitkräfte überall in der Ukraine mit Bomben und Raketen um sich werfen und das auch noch hauptsächlich auf zivile Infrastruktur und Zivilisten und jetzt machst du dir ins Höschen, weil eventuell russische Nachschubstützpunkte auf russischen Territorium anggegriffen werden könnten?
Wer hat den Krieg doch gleich völlig völkerrechtswidrig angefangen?


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Ich bin net dafür da, jetzt ne gegenseitige Aufrechnung zu machen, wollte nur mal fragen, *wo Das hinführen soll*.
(ne Aufrechnung begänne 2014 und den verpassten Chancen vom Minsker Abkommen)

2000Mrd weniger Schaden und 100tausende Tote weniger gegen Anerkennung von Realpolitik
wäre kein schlechter Tausch (... meint sinngemäß Kissinger)

btw.
Warum die Ukraine die Zivilisten net rechtzeitig aus den Kampfgebieten evakuiert, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Die Züge fuhren monatelang ganz unbehelligt.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich bin net dafür da, jetzt ne gegenseitige Aufrechnung zu machen, wollte nur mal fragen, *wo Das hinführen soll*.
> (ne Aufrechnung begänne 2014 und den verpassten Chancen vom Minsker Abkommen)
> 
> 2000Mrd weniger Schaden und 100tausende Tote weniger gegen *Anerkennung von Realpolitik*


Nein es ist die Anerkenuung von gewaltsamer hegemonialer Politik und die Anerkennung, einfach jegliche Verträge, die man nicht mal 10-20 Jahre davor abgeschlossen hat und davon gibt es mehr als als eine Handvoll, einfach brechen kann und das völlig in Ordnung ist!


RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Warum die Ukraine die Zivilisten net rechtzeitig aus den Kampfgebieten evakuiert, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Die Züge fuhren monatelang ganz unbehelligt.


Was soll dieser Populismus?
Laut offizieller nicht ukrainischer Stellen wie das UN Flüchtlingshilfswerk, befinden sich insgesamt 11,5 Millionen Ukrainer, in und außerhalb der Ukraine auf der "Flucht", was mehr als ein 1/4 der gesammten Bevölkerung ist.
Darüber hinaus hat die Ukraine einmal keine Glaskugel was in einer Woche Kampfgebiet sein wird und zum zweiten ist es doch ein eher freies Land, wo die Menschen in Eigenverantwortung entscheiden, ob sie bleiben oder nicht!









						4,5 Millionen Ukrainer außer Landes geflohen
					

Aktuelles - 4,5 Millionen Ukrainer außer Landes geflohen




					unric.org


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Sollen jetzt für Deine moralische Entrüstung 100tausende Wehrpflichtige in den Tod gehen?
Selbst wenn Du 100mal Recht hast hilft das net *weiter*.

btw.
In der Rada sollte ein Gesetzentwurf den Kommandeuren erlauben ihre Soldaten hinterrücks zu erschiessen,
wenn die sich ergeben oder den Kampf verweigern.
(wenn der ungediente Sesselfurzer in Kiew mal wieder ein *Durchhalten im Kessel* anordnet)


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> In der Rada sollte ein Gesetzentwurf den Kommandeuren erlauben ihre Soldaten hinterrücks zu erschiessen,
> wenn die sich ergeben oder den Kampf verweigern.


Belege?


RX480 schrieb:


> Sollen jetzt für Deine moralische Entrüstung 100tausende Wehrpflichtige in den Tod gehen?


Die Ukraine und Ukrainer als Bevölkerung wollen doch für ihre Freiheit gegen eine russische Auslöschung kämpfen, es ist doch ihr eigener Wille als übergroße Mehrheit, oder willst du das jetzt etwa bestreiten!
Wieviel Desertationen oder auflehnen/sabotieren gibt es denn, in der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, ich habe davon bis jetzt nicht das geringste in der seriösen Presse lesen können!


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Vor allem der Schokoprinz ist mit seinem dicken SUV gleich zum Kampf in den Donbass gefahren, ... oh wait
falsche Richtung,  ist ja mittlerweile in der EU.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Schokoprinz ist mit seinem dicken SUV gleich zum Kampf in den Donbass gefahren, ... oh wait
> falsche Richtung,  ist ja mittlerweile in der EU.


Also du hast nichts argumentatives auf der Hand außer heiße Luft und dicke Backen!
Das zeigt schon das du die Verurteilung eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg zur hegemonialen Gebietsannexion und Tötung oder Umerziehung einer ganzen Bevölkerung als moralische Entrüstung bezeichnest!


----------



## Optiki (1. Juni 2022)

Langsam wird die Diskussion über das Raketensystem etwas nervig, die Dinger werden geliefert und es werden Raketen mit einer Reichweite geliefert, die weit davon entfernt ist, Moskau zu treffen.

Die neuen Zusagen von Scholz sind interessant, weil das Cobra Radar System stand eigentlich mit auf dem selben Zettel wie die Panzerhaubitzen 2000, aber man kann es natürlich nochmal als Errungenschaft verkaufen. Das Flugabwehrsystem scheint es ja auch noch nicht zu geben, Lieferzeiten ist dann wohl im Dezember oder eventuell erst nächstes Jahr. Die genannten Ausbildungszeiten für die Geparden sind ein Witz, die sollen in 3 Wochen das lernen, wofür man eigentlich mind. 5 Monate braucht, vlt 3 wenn man Vorkenntnisse hat.

@RyzA auch interessant das die Aussage der Russen 1 zu 1 wiedergegeben wird, der dumme Leser fragt sich dann, warum Nationalisten und weiß nicht, das die Russen alle Ukrainer so bezeichnen. Ob die Angaben der Russen stimmen, muss leider immer hinterfragt werden. An dem Tag als die Ukrainer die Insel von den Russen bereinigt haben, haben sie gemeldet, dass die zahllose Hubschrauber der Ukrainer da zerstört haben, davon war aber nichts auf Drohen aufnahmen oder Satellitenbildern zu sehen. Am Ende haben sie die eigenen Leichen in schwarz weiß gezeigt und so getan als wären es Ukrainer gewesen, die hatten dann halt nur Gürtel der russischen Navi um. 

Es kann schon sein, dass sie westliche Systeme zerstören, es ist nun mal Krieg, deswegen haben die Amerikaner auch gleich 100 Stück von den M777 geliefert und weitere werden folgen. 

Russland einfach machen zu lassen und denen eine Gebiet zu geben, welche fast halb so groß wie Deutschland ist, wäre absolut dumm und ein absolut schlechtes Zeichen für die Zukunft.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Langsam wird die Diskussion über das Raketensystem etwas nervig, die Dinger werden geliefert und es werden Raketen mit einer Reichweite geliefert, die weit davon entfernt ist, Moskau zu treffen.


Sehe ich ähnlich, von 80km Reichweite ist aktuell die Rede - weit davon entfernt, um einen Angriffskrieg gegen Moskau zu führen, was ja auch gar niemand vorhat.

Die Diskussion um die Argumentation von @RX480  herum ist bestenfalls akademisch, weil hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette.
Russland HAT die Krim völkerrechtswidrig annektiert, Russland hat seit mind. 2014 einen Schattenkrieg in einem fremden Land geführt (Donbass) und Russland führt  hat seit fast 100 Tagen eine durch keine Argumentation auf der Welt begründbaren Angriffskrieg gegen ein Nachbarland.

Richtig ist, dass die komplette Rückeroberung des Donbass (wie von der Ukraine proklamiert) maximal blutig wird und ich hege starke Zweifel, ob das gelingt.
Selbst die Herbeiführung des Status Quo vor Ende Februar dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden.
Realistisch betrachtet ist die Ukraine ein völlig zerstörtes Land, ohne Hilfe von aussen droht der Staatsbankrott und der von der EU proklamierte Wiederaufbau (wann auch immer) dürfte größenmäßig Faktor irgendwas zw. 5-10 von der Eingliederung EX-DDR in die BRD kosten. Sprich, der Westen wird da 20, 30 oder 40 Jahre lang Geld ohne Ende reinpumpen, dass mit Sicherheit hier an der einen oder anderen Stelle fehlen wird.

Aber: 
Je weniger wir jetzt helfen, um so teurer wird es am Ende werden - ganz einfach.
Insofern bleibt im eigenen Interesse gar nix anders übrig, als massiv Geld, Waffen und andere Unterstützung in die Ukraine zu schieben.


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Insofern bleibt im eigenen Interesse gar nix anders übrig, als schnellstmöglich zu VERHANDELN.

Solange Du nur das Checkbuch zückst, kannste leicht über Kämpfen bis zum Endsieg reden. anders sieht das
an der Front aus. (Freiwillige vor)
Dann bekommste vllt. auch mal so ein schickes T-Shirt wie der hübsche Volodymyr.
(da ist sogar ein Eisernes Kreuz drauf, ... und ein Holzkreuz gibts extra kostenlos, falls Du net siegst)


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sprich, der Westen wird da 20, 30 oder 40 Jahre lang Geld ohne Ende reinpumpen, dass mit Sicherheit hier an der einen oder anderen Stelle fehlen wird.


Nicht nur der Westen, Russland wird auch viel zahlen und da sie so viel Geld im Westen liegen haben sogar ob sie wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> In der Rada sollte ein Gesetzentwurf den Kommandeuren erlauben ihre Soldaten hinterrücks zu erschiessen,
> wenn die sich ergeben oder den Kampf verweigern.
> (wenn der ungediente Sesselfurzer in Kiew mal wieder ein *Durchhalten im Kessel* anordnet)


wow, du erinnerst mit deiner rhetorik an drei vier weitere individuen, die hier glücklicherweise nicht mehr ihren mist von sich geben.

jede deiner aussagen klingt wie "die ukraine trägt selbst die schuld". dass russland der aggressor ist, scheint vollkommen egal zu sein. ekelhafte ansichten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und die Briten lachen sich derweile nen Ast über die dummen Kontinentaleuropäer, die man so easy in Kriegen
> verheizen kann. (schon seit Jahrhunderten)


Und jetzt die Opferzotten und Verschwörungsmärchen davon, dass an allem Unglück nur die Briten schuld sind. Du huldigst nicht zufällig Rudolf Heß nebenbei und/oder lauschst dem Geschwurbel von Jebsen?


----------



## compisucher (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Insofern bleibt im eigenen Interesse gar nix anders übrig, als schnellstmöglich zu VERHANDELN.


Och, meiner Erinnerung nach waren fast alle relevanten Staatenführer noch kurz vor dem Kriegsbeginn in Russland und haben bitte, bitte kein Krieg gebettelt und sind von einem kleinen dicken Mann am Ende eines langen Tisches an der Nase herumgeführt worden.
Die mit Sicherheit laufenden Verhandlungen bringen ja nicht ein Mal einen Waffenstillstand zu Stande.
Es wäre aus meiner Perspektiv ein Leichtes, dass der Aggressor Russland einfach mal nicht mehr wahllos in die Ukraine schießt, findest du nicht auch?
Aber - ich bin ganz Ohr, wie du die Verhandlungen führen würdest...


RX480 schrieb:


> Solange Du nur das Checkbuch zückst, kannste leicht über Kämpfen bis zum Endsieg reden. anders sieht das
> an der Front aus. (Freiwillige vor)


Kann mich nicht erinnern, das Wort Endsieg hier oder anderswo jemals in den Mund geschweige dann aus Papier gebracht zu haben.
Ach so, war lange genug bei der Truppe, auch im heißen Einsatz.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen hier, weiss ich (leider) auch was das bedeutet.


RX480 schrieb:


> Dann bekommste vllt. auch mal so ein schickes T-Shirt wie der hübsche Volodymyr.
> (da ist sogar ein Eisernes Kreuz drauf, ... und ein Holzkreuz gibts extra kostenlos, falls Du net siegst)


?? Verstehe ich nicht, worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum die Ukraine die Zivilisten net rechtzeitig aus den Kampfgebieten evakuiert, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Die Züge fuhren monatelang ganz unbehelligt.


Wie naiv ist bitte diese Sichtweise? Du hast schon verfolgt wie der Krieg begann und dann verlief? Nach deiner Denke hätte man ja glatt Kiew evakuieren müssen. -.-


RX480 schrieb:


> Insofern bleibt im eigenen Interesse gar nix anders übrig, als schnellstmöglich zu VERHANDELN.


Das setzt voraus, das Putin verhandeln will. Aber jetzt verrate ich dir nen Geheimnis. Pssst. Komm mal näher... DER SCHEIßT AUF VERHANDELN!


----------



## RX480 (1. Juni 2022)

Hier im Thread scheinen ja nur kriegswütige Ingnoranten das Sagen zu haben.
Ist ja fast wie in den unabhängigen Medien, wo Jeder Realo (Kissingerfreund) sofort verteufelt wird.

Hätte net gedacht, das ich mal in der selben Ecke wie Alice Schwarzer stehe.
Außerdem Hut ab vor Gabriele Krone Schmalz!
(net Jeder darf heute noch sein Gehirn benutzen)

Ansonsten empfehle ich dringend den Film "Steiner, das EK".
Da kann man sich ansehen, wo die EK´s wachsen.= NIX mit Durchhalten im Kessel
Die Soldaten in Sewerodonezk werden sicherlich genauso safe evakuiert wie in Mariupol.
... Wer´s glaubt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2022)

Ja total schrecklich so ein Kreuz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ansonsten empfehle ich dringend den Film "Steiner, das EK".


Ja guck den Film, da wird der Besatzer aus der Ukraine vertrieben.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja total schrecklich so ein Kreuz


Nicht zu vergessen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_russischen_Orden_und_Ehrenzeichen
und daraus als Beispiel: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order...ia/File:Order_of_St._George,_4th_class_RF.jpg
Aber anscheinend treibt gerade Gefreiter Knieschuss hier sein Unwesen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcQ9-asg8gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine neue Analyse von Oberst Reisner.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juni 2022)

32 Beiträge fehlen plötzlich.
Ihr wisst warum.


----------



## Optiki (1. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> 32 Beiträge fehlen plötzlich.
> Ihr wisst warum.


---->





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532057786183405568

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm, aber die TB2 ist ja eigentlich deutlich günstiger









						EXCLUSIVE U.S. plans to sell armed drones to Ukraine in coming days -sources
					

The Biden administration plans to sell Ukraine four MQ-1C Gray Eagle drones that can be armed with Hellfire missiles for battlefield use against Russia, three people familiar with the situation said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer spieltheoretischen Analyse?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=chatjPEn_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manches ergibt schon Sinn aber ich weiß nicht ob man das so einfach darauf anwenden kann. Bzw das ist wenn nur ein kleiner Teil, der für die Probleme der russischen Armee verantwortlich ist.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juni 2022)

Ich weiss nicht, adverse selection - die meisten in der russischen Armee, sprich die Wehrpflichtigen haben ja gar keine Wahl - sprich sie können ja nicht den Arbeitgeber wechseln 
Gut, viele werden sich kaum länger verpflichten.

Ich weiss nicht, ob das in Dimensionen stimmt, aber ich habe schon gelesen, dass Offiziersposten nicht zwangsweise auf Grund Leistung vergeben werden, sondern, dass sich hier speziell unter Schoigu eine Art Vetternwirtschaft und Postengeschachere etabliert hat.

Zentralistische Beschaffung ist zunächst ökonomischer und gerade in D. wohl ein großes Fail.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir da besser als die Russen wären...

Taktische Einsatzzentraliserung ist tatsächlich ein Thema.
Ich denke, das wir in D. den Uffz. Rängen viel mehr Entscheidungsspielraum zugestehen.
Zumindest in meiner Zeit hat sich kein Lt. oder Olt. einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, wenn bei Manövern ganze Züge auch mal von Uffz. sehr effektiv geführt wurden - eher im Gegenteil war die i. d. R. größere praktische Erfahrung der Uffz. von Vorteil.


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

Was ich mich ja die ganze Zeit schon frage...wieso macht man jeden einzelnen Schritt öffentlich, damit Russland weiß, was für Waffen kommen, wann sie kommen usw.? Selbst, das sie abgehört wurden hat man brühwarm erzählt, damit Russland die entsprechenden Kanäle einfach nicht mehr nutzt?!
Will man den alten Plunder nur irgenwie loswerden, damit der Schrott in der Ukraine gleich bei Lieferung erledigt wird, oder will man dem KGB einfach Arbeit und Geld sparen, oder will man, das Rissland gewinnt und scheinheilig eine Pseidounterstützung der Ukraine vorgaukelt?


----------



## compisucher (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja die ganze Zeit schon frage...wieso macht man jeden einzelnen Schritt öffentlich, damit Russland weiß, was für Waffen kommen, wann sie kommen usw.? Selbst, das sie abgehört wurden hat man brühwarm erzählt, damit Russland die entsprechenden Kanäle einfach nicht mehr nutzt?!
> Will man den alten Plunder nur irgenwie loswerden, damit der Schrott in der Ukraine gleich bei Lieferung erledigt wird, oder will man dem KGB einfach Arbeit und Geld sparen, oder will man, das Rissland gewinnt und scheinheilig eine Pseidounterstützung der Ukraine vorgaukelt?


Schwierig zu beantworten.

Hypothese:
Man erzählt deswegen vieles haarklein auf um Russland zu zeigen:
Egal was du machst, die Ukrainer bekommen noch eine Schippe drauf und so lange die ukrainischen Soldaten noch funktionieren, wirst du keinen entscheidenden Stich machen.
Also setz dich gefälligst an den Verhandlungstisch und beende das sonst ewige währende Fiasko lieber jetzt gleich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2022)

Es wird ja nicht im Detail verraten, welche Waffensysteme wann wo genau sind. Dass Waffen geliefert werden weiß Russland sowieso. Und so schlecht dass sie nicht auch wissen was und wann kann der KGB ja kaum sein. Da sind aber so hoffe ich doch keine Informationen dabei die Russland dabei helfen könnten, ganz konkret Lieferungen zu treffen und zu zerstören. So dämlich können unsere Militärs ja auch kaum sein solche Infos weiterzugeben (auch nicht an die Politik).


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schwierig zu beantworten.
> 
> Hypothese:
> Man erzählt deswegen vieles haarklein auf um Russland zu zeigen:
> ...


Das man sich die Verhandlungen sparen kann, sollte doch mittlerweile jedem klar sein, bis auf ein paar Loser....ähhh Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Gestern gabs doch erst ne Meldung, das die Russen gelieferte Waffen gleich zerstört hat, bevor sie fertig geliefert wurden...das kostet Menschenleben und nen Haufen Geld...beides sinnlos verbraten...

@Incredible Alk
Was und wieviel geliefert wird, wird doch teilweise schön veröffentlich. Und irgenwo nen Typ mit nem Telefon hinstellen, der sagt, wann was kommt, bekommt selbst der besoffenste Russe noch hin.


----------



## Optiki (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja die ganze Zeit schon frage...wieso macht man jeden einzelnen Schritt öffentlich, damit Russland weiß, was für Waffen kommen, wann sie kommen usw.? Selbst, das sie abgehört wurden hat man brühwarm erzählt, damit Russland die entsprechenden Kanäle einfach nicht mehr nutzt?!
> Will man den alten Plunder nur irgenwie loswerden, damit der Schrott in der Ukraine gleich bei Lieferung erledigt wird, oder will man dem KGB einfach Arbeit und Geld sparen, oder will man, das Rissland gewinnt und scheinheilig eine Pseidounterstützung der Ukraine vorgaukelt?


Es wurden nicht alle Dinge verraten, aber die großen Dinge kannst du halt nicht verheimlichen, die französischen Caesar hat man schon Wochen vorher gesehen. Große Fahrzeuge kannst du auch nicht verstecken, die werden sowieso früher oder später beim Transport entdeckt, ob per Smartphone oder halt Satelliten

Die Russen sind normalerweise nicht in der Lage die Transporte zu treffen, die haben ja schon Schwierigkeiten die Bahnstrecken ausreichend zu treffen, wie wollen sie da eine bewegte Kolone treffen.

Maximal treffen sie höchstens Lagerplätze, aber da haben sie auch so einfach drauf geschossen, ohne das da überhaupt Waffen waren, so wurden auch schon ein paar Lebensmittellager zerstört. 

Zum Thema alles bekannt geben, es sind an der Front schon deutsche Panzerminen explodiert, da hatten deutsche Journalisten noch nicht einmal ihre geheime Liste der Lieferungen veröffentlicht. 

Was ich halt nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, warum die Ukrainer einfach alles zeigen, sie haben gezeigt wie sie Bomben mit ihren Drohen abwerfen, welche Methoden sie dafür verwenden und welche Drohen. Sie haben ebenfalls gezeigt, wie man die meisten Antipanzerwaffen verwendet, wie man sie wieder aufladen kann und sie haben sogar gezeigt, wie man die Schwitchblade startet. Leider zeigen sie auch viel zu häufig ihre Positionen oder Lager in Videos.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das man sich die Verhandlungen sparen kann, sollte doch mittlerweile jedem klar sein, bis auf ein paar Loser....ähhh Verschwörungstheoretiker.


Hier in dem Fall dürfte es erst dann zu ernsthaften Verhandlungen kommen, wenn eine Seite die notwendigen Ressourcen zur Kriegsführung (Mann und Material) nicht mehr aufbringen kann.


Eckism schrieb:


> Gestern gabs doch erst ne Meldung, das die Russen gelieferte Waffen gleich zerstört hat, bevor sie fertig geliefert wurden...das kostet Menschenleben und nen Haufen Geld...beides sinnlos verbraten...


Ja, mei, die Moskwa ist ja auch mit einer Zigarette irrtümlich selbst versenkt worden und es wurden schon mehr ukrainische Flugzeuge durch die erfolgreichen russischen Truppen abgeschossen, als die jemals im Bestand hatten.
Was ich sagen will: 
Erfolgsmeldungen von* beiden* Seiten betrachte ich erst mal skeptisch und hake es unter Kriegspropaganda ab.
Die Toten werden meist erst nach der Schlacht korrekt gezählt...


----------



## Eckism (2. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, mei, die Moskwa ist ja auch mit einer Zigarette irrtümlich selbst versenkt worden und es wurden schon mehr ukrainische Flugzeuge durch die erfolgreichen russischen Truppen abgeschossen, als die jemals im Bestand hatten.
> Was ich sagen will:
> Erfolgsmeldungen von* beiden* Seiten betrachte ich erst mal skeptisch und hake es unter Kriegspropaganda ab.
> Die Toten werden meist erst nach der Schlacht korrekt gezählt...


Das da noch nix bestätigt ist, ist ja richtig, aber man macht es Russland zu einfach, solche Erfolge zu ermöglichen.
Aber was ist mit dem breittreten des ganzen Abhörens? Warum hat man das Publik gemacht?
Das man nicht alles verheimlichen kann ist auch klar, aber man muss die Waffenlisten ja quasi nicht gleich von Russland erstmal abseegnen lassen...


----------



## compisucher (2. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das da noch nix bestätigt ist, ist ja richtig, aber man macht es Russland zu einfach, solche Erfolge zu ermöglichen.


Na ja, wie funktioniert militärische Aufklärung?
Spionage, Whistleblower, Aufklärungsflugzeuge, Satelliten, Funkaufklärung
Bestenfalls bekommt die russische Armeeführung innerhalb von 1-2 h mit, dass da im oder auf dem Güterwagen was Wichtiges herumsteht.
Im konkreten Fall steht also ein Zug irgendwo an einem Eisenbahnkotenpunkt von Czernowitz  in den ukrainischen Karpaten herum (mutmaßlich von Rumänien kommend) und nehmen wir also an, der nächste Militärflughafen der Russen ist in Sewastopol, vielleicht sogar vorgezogen in Cherson.
Dann reden wir über 1.000-1.200 km Flugstrecke geradeaus und fast 1.500 km um Moldawien herum.
Brauchste also schon einen Mittel-/Langstreckenbomber, denn der Pilot will ja auch wieder nach Hause.
Jabo schafft das nicht.
Unterschall 1, 5 h, Überschall immer noch 1h.
Also minimal 2 h bis zum Bombenabwurf.
ICH glaube nicht, dass die Ukrainer im Krieg so blöd sind und einen Zug so lange als Zielscheibe herumstehen lassen.
Die haben da sicherlich Bahngleise, Infrastruktur und evtl. sogar einen Zug oder Waggons erwischt, aber nicht das ausgespähte Ziel.
Darum glaube ich auch nicht an den gemeldeten Erfolg.



Eckism schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem breittreten des ganzen Abhörens? Warum hat man das Publik gemacht?


Was glaubst du, was derzeit alles abgehört wird?
Mit Sicherheit liest gerade ein Algorithmus sowohl diesen Thread als auch alle deine und meine Whatsapp in Echtzeit mit Textanalyse. Und zwar beide Seiten und deutschen Datenschutz interessiert hier keinen.
Also, warum nicht publik machen, was eh schon offensichtlich läuft.
Im Gegenteil kann man hier supidupi Falschinfos unters Volk bringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Juni 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/zunehmende-spaltung-der-gesellschaft-putin-getreuer-wuetet-gegen-friedliche-russen-und-offenbart-die-grosse-angst-des-kremls_id_107938640.html
		



und quelle tagesschau:


> 18:34 Uhr
> Medienbericht: Russland will Sicherheit von Getreide-Schiffen garantieren​
> Russland ist einem Medienbericht zufolge bereit, die Sicherheit von Schiffen mit Getreide zu garantieren, die die ukrainischen Häfen am Schwarzen Meer verlassen. Dies sei über humanitäre Korridore möglich, zitiert die Nachrichtenagentur Interfax das russische Verteidigungsministerium. Dieses kündigt demnach zudem an, die humanitäre Lage in der Ukraine nicht für seinen militärischen Sondereinsatz auszunutzen. Damit bezeichnet die Regierung in Moskau den Krieg in der Ukraine.



da bin ich ja mal gespannt. vertrauen kann man den russen ja leider so überhaupt gar nicht mehr. nichtsdestotrotz, wenn das zustande käme, wäre das wenigstens etwas positives für viele ärmere teile der welt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ein Stellvertreterkrieg. In den es gilt zu vermeiden, dass Nato-Staaten *direkt* verwickelt werden.
> Diese Schwelle sollte nicht überschritten werden.



Wer nicht will, dass diese Schwelle überschritten wird, muss der Ukraine alles liefern was notwendig ist, damit Putin nicht in 8 Jahren seine Forderung, sämtliche NATO-Truppen aus Polen und ostwärts zu vertreiben, in Angriff nimmt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ups *fail*
> 
> Aber welche Raketenartillerie-Systeme von den Russen haben denn die ganz großen Reichweiten?



Raketen"artillerie" hat keine große Reichweite, sondern kann in kurzer Folge viele und deswegen in der Regel billige, ungelenkte Raketen abfeuern. Russland beliebteste Kurzstreckenrakete bis 500 km wäre die Iskander (wenn es denn Nachschub gäbe), aber das ist eben keine Projektile verschießende Artillerie, sondern eine Rakete mit Startrampe.




compisucher schrieb:


> Zumindest bis zur völkerrechtlich höchst strittigen Annexion der Krim 2014 hat man maximal Putin bzgl. seines Gebarens belächelt, ansonsten aber gerne die Rohstoffe billig eingekauft.



Wenn fremdes Militär gegen den Willen eines souveränen Staates die Kontrolle über dessen Territorium übernimmt, dann ist da völkerrechtlichs nichts "strittig", sondern alles glasklar. Eine Abstimmung mit vorgehaltener Waffe und mit den Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten von Deutschland '34 ändert daran nichts.
Aber Völkerrecht und ukrainische Souveränität waren Scholz und Merkel und nahezu allen anderen eben egal, billige Rohstoffe nicht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre die Sternstunde investigativer Journalisten. Also das, was es früher noch gab bevor man damit Geld verdienen konnte, generische Artikel 17x abzuschreiben und mit minimal verändertem Wortlaut auf der eigenen Nachrichtenseite online zu stellen um Klicks zu generieren (das ist, was "Nachrichten" heute leider zu 95% sind).



Ich glaube du verkennst, was "investigativ" ist. Investigativer Journalismus spürt über lange Zeit einer Story nach, ermittelt, beobachtet, prüft, infiltriert, versucht nicht öffentliche Wahrheiten herauszufinden/aufzudecken. Genau das wäre tatsächlich nötig, um in den Propagandamassen der Russen etwaige wahre Kerne zu finden, aber die russische Armee zu infiltrieren wäre halt dummerweise tödlich, lange bevor der Artikel fertig ist. Und aktuelle Berichterstattung war und kann nie die Aufgabe von Investigativ-Journalisten sein, einfach weil die Wochen bis Monate, in Extremfällen wie Wallraff auch schon mal Jahre brauchen, bis sie fertig sind.

Berichte über das Kriegsgeschehen auf ukrainischer Seite sind dagegen leicht umzusetzen. Die Regierung betreibt konsequente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, unabhängige Presse ist im Land unterwegs, es gibt ohne Ende Bürgerjournalisten und Blogger, Soldaten auf unteren Ebenen sind direkt für Gespräche zugänglich, ein Wust an Geheimdiensten und Informationsagenturen hat die Lage im Blick. Und der Präsident himself ist von Beruf Showmaster. Das schreibt sich der Ticker von selbst - womit wir leider bei der absolut berechtigten Kritik an heutigen Medien wären: Es geht nicht darum, objektiv oder umfassend zu berichten, sondern nur noch darum, dem Pöbel genug Berichte in den Trog zu werfen. Wenn die von einer Seite viel leichter fließen, wird die Mischung halt einseitig, aber egal. Ist ja nicht so, als wären die Leute bereit, für Qualität zu zahlen oder als würden sie auch nur eine Tendenz zeigen, diese bevorzugt zu konsumieren. ÖR kann man auch schon länger nicht mehr ohne Vorbehalte empfehlen, aber Springer & Co waren schon lange vorher dominierend, weil die Leute keine Wahrheit, sondern Einfachheit fordern.




Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann es persönlich nicht beurteilen, aber auch bei den Ukrainer laufen einige mit Schalldämpfern rum, eventuell macht es so die direkte Ortung schwerer.



Oder einem selbst die Ortung des Gegner leichter. Die Fronten sind verworren, aber nicht weit auseinander und Luftschläge algegenwärtig. Das ist keine Situation, in der man nur kontrolliert rein geht, sich mit Blick nach vorn gegenseitig absichert und einen halben Tag später genauso koordiniert wieder in Sicherheit zurückkehrt. Sondern ein Zustand, wo man teils über Tage und vor allem Nächte hinweg eine Gegend voller Gräben und Ruinen zu halten versucht. Bereits 2014 gab es aus dem Donbass Aufnahmen vieler Soldaten mit Gehörschutz, weil es offensichtlich von großem Vorteil ist, den Gegner auch nach einem Feuerstoß wieder hören zu können. Schalldämpfer helfen da ebenfalls. (Vor allem Soldaten, die zuweit weg sind, um die eigenen Feuervorbereitungen mitzubekommen, aber zu nah dran, um nicht einen ordentlichen Schlag auf die Lauscher zu bekommen.)




Eckism schrieb:


> Was ich mich ja die ganze Zeit schon frage...wieso macht man jeden einzelnen Schritt öffentlich, damit Russland weiß, was für Waffen kommen, wann sie kommen usw.?



Macht man nicht mit jedem. Die meisten Massenlieferungen liefen sogar ziemlich flott und unauffällig über die Bühne. Nur die in homöopathischen Dosen NICHT gelieferten Großgeräte werden gemolken bis zum geht nicht mehr. Weil bei Gepard, PZ2000 & Co nicht darum geht, dass Deutschland die freie Welt verteidigt, sondern darum dass Scholz was tolles macht. => Populismus funktioniert nur mit Öffentlichkeit.




juko888 schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt. vertrauen kann man den russen ja leider so überhaupt gar nicht mehr. nichtsdestotrotz, wenn das zustande käme, wäre das wenigstens etwas positives für viele ärmere teile der welt.



Ich fände es ja mal geil, wenn ein paar relativ unabhängige Staaten Russland beim Wort nehmen:
Es gibt keinen Krieg in der Ukraine.
Also auch kein Kriegsrecht.
Und niemanden, den man bezüglich Einlaufens in eine ukrainischen Hafen fragen müsste, außer die Ukrainer selbst natürlich.

Also nimmt man jetzt mal ein Ägyptisches, ein arabisches, ein indisches, vielleicht noch ein brasilianisches (die importieren nicht, oder?),... Getreideschiff und ZUFÄLLIG auch noch je 1-2 Kriegsschiffe, die ihren Kollegen in der komplett kriegsfreien Ukraine sowieso einen Freundschaftsbesuch abstatten wollen, und fährt nach Odessa. Und wehre, da findet sich irgend eine Spur von Streitigkeiten in diesen friedlichen Gewässern. Das wäre wirklich unschön, aber natürlich Glück im Unglück, dass man gerade mehr Feuerkraft als die verbleibende russische Schwarzmeerflotte dabei hat, die man unerwarteter Weise zur Selbstverteidiung nutzen kann.

Klappt aber, wie gesagt, nur mit "neutralen" Drittstaaten. Die NATO sagt, da wäre Krieg, also muss sie auch die russische Blockade als Teil des Krieges akzeptieren.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Raketen"artillerie" hat keine große Reichweite, sondern kann in kurzer Folge viele und deswegen in der Regel billige, ungelenkte Raketen abfeuern. Russland beliebteste Kurzstreckenrakete bis 500 km wäre die Iskander (wenn es denn Nachschub gäbe), aber das ist eben keine Projektile verschießende Artillerie, sondern eine Rakete mit Startrampe.


Das ist leider falsch. Hier im Video wird auf solche Systeme eingegangen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcQ9-asg8gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 15.30min. 

Im Video ist von Geschossen mit bis zu 300 km Reichweite die Rede. Für Artillerie-Systeme ist das schon viel.
Wenn du natürlich von großen Raketen ausgehst ist es wenig.
Aber es ist explizit von "Raketen-Artillerie" und "Mehrfach-Raketenwerfern" die Rede und keine einzelnen großen Raketen von Abschussrampen oder aus Silos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2022)

Die 300 km werden mit großen Raketen erzielt. MLRS und HIMARS sind Trägerfahrzeuge für austauschbare Module. Afaik erreichen sie nur mit der ATACMS Reichweiten von über 100 km, von der können sie dann aber nur zwei respektive ein Exemplar tragen und haben somit nicht einmal mehr annähernd die Feuerrate, die für einen Einsatz als "Artillerie" nötig wäre. Deswegen zählt das Ding auch als taktische Rakete und ist ~das US-Gegenstück zur Iskander.

Als !M!LRS mit 12 kleineren Raketen bestückt liegt die Reichweite der gleichen Fahrzeuge dagegen bei nur noch 30-70 km. Das ist dann das Gegenstück zum russischen Smerch.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Raketen"artillerie" hat keine große Reichweite, sondern kann in kurzer Folge viele und deswegen in der Regel billige, ungelenkte Raketen abfeuern.


Die Definition legst aber nicht du fest.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

> Ukrainische Zivilisten flüchten sich in Bunker unter Chemiefabrik​In der umkämpften Stadt Sjewjerodonezk in der Ostukraine verstecken sich nach übereinstimmenden ukrainischen und russischen Angaben Zivilisten in Bunkern unter einer Chemiefabrik. Die ukrainische Verwaltung des fast an Russland verlorenen Gebiets Luhansk sprach am Donnerstag von etwa 800 Menschen in der Fabrik Asot (Stickstoff). „Das sind Einheimische, die gebeten wurden, die Stadt zu verlassen, die sich aber geweigert haben. Auch Kinder sind dort, aber nicht sehr viele“, sagte Gouverneur Serhij Hajdaj dem US-Sender CNN.
> 
> Trotz des Vorrückens russischer Truppen in der Stadt wird die Fabrik weiter von ukrainischen Soldaten verteidigt. Ein Sprecher der prorussischen Separatisten von Luhansk warf den ukrainischen Bewaffneten vor, die Zivilisten in das Werk gelockt zu haben und sie mit Gewalt am Verlassen zu hindern. Das meldete die Agentur Tass.
> 
> ...


Quelle: kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker


----------



## compisucher (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Video ist von Geschossen mit bis zu 300 km Reichweite die Rede. Für Artillerie-Systeme ist das schon viel.
> Wenn du natürlich von großen Raketen ausgehst ist es wenig.
> Aber es ist explizit von "Raketen-Artillerie" und "Mehrfach-Raketenwerfern" die Rede und keine einzelnen großen Raketen von Abschussrampen oder aus Silos.


Die ATACMS mit den besagten ca. 300 km Reichweite ist in der Tat eher eine größere Mittelstreckenrakete, die von einem Multiuse-Raketenträger abgefeuert werden kann.
Die Rakete gibts in 2 Ausführungen: Streumunition gegen Truppen und schwerer Sprengkopf gegen  befestigte Stellungen. Nix gegen Panzer oder so. 
Treffergenauigkeit liegt gem. nachfolgender Quelle bei 10-50 m:








						MGM-140 Army Tactical Missile System (ATACMS) | Missile Threat
					

The MGM-140/-164/-168 Army Tactical Missile System (ATACMS) is a series of short-range, road-mobile, solid-propellant fueled, surface-to-surface ballistic missiles developed in the United States. The missile first saw use during the 1991 Persian Gulf War. ATACMS Block 1 The ATACMS was designed...




					missilethreat.csis.org
				



Hier auf englisch ein auswertender Bericht über die Effektivität der Waffe:


			https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADA429075.pdf
		

Da die Rakete in Containern kommt, ist die Aufmunitionierung theoretisch recht schnell.
Theoretisch ergibt sich eine Kadenz unter optimalen Bedingungen von ca. 1 Schuss/ca. 5 min..
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gelang im Irak eine Einsatz-Reload-Speed von ca.1 Schuss/ unter10 min..
Da wir aber über einen Gefechtskopf von ca. 220 kg reden, ist das eine Ansage.
Die 155 mm Granate z. B. PH 2000 wiegt irgendwas um die 40-45 kg, wären also so um die 5 Granaten.
Allerdings kannste das mutmaßlich nicht 1:1 vergleichen.

Edit: Richtkanoniere her: Erklärt mal uns das!


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da wir aber über einen Gefechtskopf von ca. 220 kg reden, ist das eine Ansage.
> Die 155 mm Granate z. B. PH 2000 wiegt irgendwas um die 40-45 kg, wären also so um die 5 Granaten.
> Allerdings kannste das mutmaßlich nicht 1:1 vergleichen.
> 
> Edit: Richtkanoniere her: Erklärt mal uns das!


Ich war früher auch bei der Artillerie und habe u.a. die 155mm "Murmeln" bis zur Haubitze geschleppt.
Das war schon ordentlich. 220kg bewegt niemand alleine. Ausser er ist vielleicht ein Strongman.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich war früher auch bei der Artillerie und habe u.a. die 155mm "Murmeln" bis zur Haubitze geschleppt.


Echt jetzt? 
Ich habe von solcher Munition maximal Wicki wissen.
Die schwerste Granate, die ich während meiner Militärzeit in der Hand hielt  war das 30 mm Geschoss aus einer A-10.
Allerdings eine Version ohne dem Urankern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das war schon ordentlich. 220kg bewegt niemand alleine. Ausser er ist vielleicht ein Strongman.


Mit Sicherheit, die haben das so ein "Schnelladesystem" von einem anderen Fahrzeug aus.
Sehe ich zumindest auf den Bildern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Juni 2022)

__





						Ukraine-Krieg: Russen verwüsten Cherson bei Abzug
					

Lesen Sie hier aktuelle News und die neusten Nachrichten sowie Entwicklungen von heute rund um den Ukraine-Krieg und den Konflikt mit Russland.




					www.wiwo.de
				





> Russland: Deutschlands „Remilitarisierung“ kann Sicherheit gefährden​Russland kritisiert die erhöhten Ausgaben für die Bundeswehr als eine Remilitarisierung Deutschlands, die die Sicherheitsrisiken erhöhe. „Wir nehmen die Erklärung des deutschen Bundeskanzlers als eine weitere Bestätigung dafür wahr, dass Berlin einen Kurs für eine beschleunigte Remilitarisierung des Landes eingeschlagen hat“, sagt die Sprecherin des Außenministeriums in Moskau, Maria Sacharowa. Wie das enden könne, habe leider die Geschichte gezeigt, fügt sie hinzu.



man muss sich doch wirklich häufig fragen, ob den russen solche äußerungen nicht selbst peinlich sind? also ganz ehrlich, was stimmt denn in deren rüben nicht?
das ist so unfassbar. wenn nicht der tragische hintergrund des krieges in der ukraine wäre, müsste ich so dermaßen lachen.



> +++ 13:54 Ukrainischer Botschafter: Türkei kauft gestohlenes Getreide +++​Der ukrainische Botschafter in Ankara, Vasyl Bodnar, beschuldigt die Türkei, zu den Ländern zu gehören, die von Russland aus der Ukraine gestohlenes Getreide kaufen. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Bodnar erklärte demnach gegenüber Reportern, er habe die türkischen Behörden und Interpol um Hilfe gebeten, um herauszufinden, wer an den Getreidelieferungen durch türkische Gewässer beteiligt ist.





> *+++ 13:44 Getreide-Blockade Hauptthema bei Moskaus diplomatischen Bemühungen +++*
> Die blockierten Getreidelieferungen aus der Ukraine sind nach Angaben aus dem Kreml eines der wichtigsten Themen der diplomatischen Initiative Moskaus in den nächsten Tagen. Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow bestätigt laut der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax, dass das Thema sowohl beim Treffen von Präsident Wladimir Putin mit seinem Amtskollegen aus Senegal, Macky Sall, als auch bei der Türkei-Reise von Außenminister Sergej Lawrow ganz oben auf der Agenda stehe.



würde mich nicht wundern, wenn russland der türkei das getreide sogar schenkt, solange diese den nato-beitritt schwedens und finnlands weiterhin blockieren.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die schwerste Granate, die ich während meiner Militärzeit in der Hand hielt war das 30 mm Geschoss aus einer A-10.


Biete 35mm MANTIS.
Als Kind hatte ich aber auch mal russische T72 Munition in der Hand, aber die war natürlich demilitarisiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich war früher auch bei der Artillerie und habe u.a. die 155mm "Murmeln" bis zur Haubitze geschleppt.


Ebenfalls.
Wichtigster hinweis vom ausbilder: Immer das richtige geschoss nehmen. Ist die mumbel erstmal geladen gibt es nur noch einen weg sie wieder da raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juni 2022)

Ich hab noch nie irgendwelche Munition in der Hand gehabt und war auch noch nie in der Nähe von irgendwelchen Militärsachen, weder Fahrzeuge, noch Waffen, noch irgendwas. Ich stand nur mal mit Bundeswehrsoldaten auf einem Elbedeich und habe mit ihnen eine Kette für Sandsäcke gebildet. Ich hatte dezent die Arschkarte, weil um mich nur Soldaten waren, die ein übelstes Tempo gemacht haben, an dem Tag war ich körperlich komplett hinüber. 

Zurück zum eigentlich Thema zurück, die aktuellen Meldungen von der Front sind schon interessant. In Sievierodonetsk haben die Ukrainer laut Arestovych den Russen ein Falle gestellt und anscheinend, haben sie da auch eine ausländischen Legion in die Stadt beordert und halten so gegen die Russen gegen. 

Dann wollen die Ukrainer dort in dem Bereich eine größere Gruppe von Wagnersoldaten getötet haben und angeblich hat man auch eine Versammlung von Separatisten und Militär inklusive dem Anführer der Separatistenregion getroffen. 

Um Izyum hatte eine Einheit von russischen Soldaten laut dem Bericht eines pro russischen Bloggers nicht genug Werkzeige um sich und ihre Fahrzeuge ausreichende Deckung zu bauen und haben so, hohe Verluste erlitten. Am Ende, wollten nicht mal mehr die Leute von Wagner als Ersatz einspringen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532689797269045248

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus den Separatistengebieten werden wohl mittlerweile auch alle Männer mit Druck an die Front gezwungen, auch sie wenn gar nicht wollen oder überhaut Kampferfahrung haben. Das, wird bestimmt schön für die Gebiete, wenn dann nur noch die Frauen und Kinder übrig sind, da stellst dann Russland auch bestimmt paar neue Männer zur Verfügung.  ( die Quote in Russland ist ja so gut)

Zuletzt haben die Russen sogar Kämpfer aus South Ossetia geholt. Ob sich Russland damit einen gefallen tut, die ganzen Männer aus deren künstlichen Separatistengebieten zu verheizen, genau wie die ganzen Soldaten aus den strukturschwachen Gebieten im ethnischen Minderheiten, weiß ich nicht.

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich gelesen, ein russischer Blogger hätte behauptet, ein großer Teil der Front wird von schlecht ausgebildeten Soldaten (pro Russland), nur mit der Hilfe von massivem Artillerieeinsatz gehalten.

Die Russen scheinen also schlagbar zu sein, wenn man es so sagen will, aber den Ukrainer fehlen aktuell noch die Soldanten an der Front und die schweren Waffen dafür. Die Gegenoffensive im Süden funktioniert im Moment auch nur mit einigen Verlusten und im Norden musste man beim Halten der Front auch hohe Verluste hinnehmen. 

in den besetzen Gebieten liegen da weile Leute am Stand und trinken in Ruhe Alkohol, bis sie von einer absichtlich gesprengten Mine behelligt werden 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532778267408752642

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ebenfalls.
> Wichtigster hinweis vom ausbilder: Immer das richtige geschoss nehmen. Ist die mumbel erstmal geladen gibt es nur noch einen weg sie wieder da raus zu bekommen.


Genau. Und vorher die Geschosse vorbereitet. Die richtig Zünder draufgeschraubt usw.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> man muss sich doch wirklich häufig fragen, ob den russen solche äußerungen nicht selbst peinlich sind?


Propaganda kann nicht peinlich sein. Es ist ja prinzipbedingt inhaltlicher Bullshit. Die Verantwortlichen wissen das natürlich auch. Ob das jetzt die Russen sind oder die Kims auf der anderen Seite der Welt oder der olle Goebbels damals - die wissen/wussten alle dass sie völligen Schwachsinn erzählen. Funktioniert hats leider trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Propaganda kann nicht peinlich sein. Es ist ja prinzipbedingt inhaltlicher Bullshit. Die Verantwortlichen wissen das natürlich auch. Ob das jetzt die Russen sind oder die Kims auf der anderen Seite der Welt oder der olle Goebbels damals - die wissen/wussten alle dass sie völligen Schwachsinn erzählen. Funktioniert hats leider trotzdem.


Ja so lassen sich Massen manipulieren.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juni 2022)

Hier noch eine Analyse zum russischen Militär und welche Schlüsse falsch aus dem Krieg gezogen werden: 









						Not Built for Purpose: The Russian Military’s Ill-Fated Force Design - War on the Rocks
					

Russia’s invasion of Ukraine was a deeply flawed military operation, from Moscow’s assumptions about an easy victory, to a lack of preparation, poor



					warontherocks.com
				




Zum Thema, wie vorbereitet die russischen Soldaten auf den Krieg waren und ob alle munter mitmachen:









						Documents Reveal Hundreds of Russian Troops Broke Ranks Over Ukraine Orders
					

Desertions and refusal to engage in the invasion have put Moscow in a bind over how to punish service members without drawing more attention to the problem. “So many people don’t want to fight.”




					www.wsj.com
				




Zum Thema, hätten die Ukrainer sich besser vorbereiten können und mit welcher Form des Angriffes haben sie gerechnet: 









						As war drags on, Ukrainians start to ask: could we have prepared better?
					

Some are looking back at weeks before invasion and asking if more could have been done




					www.theguardian.com
				




Hier noch ein Video vom 27 Februar Flughafen Gostomel, wo die Ukrainer gerade mit Artillerie angreifen und dabei wahrscheinlich die Antonov treffen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1531342425033170945

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich stand nur mal mit Bundeswehrsoldaten auf einem Elbedeich und habe mit ihnen eine Kette für Sandsäcke gebildet. Ich hatte dezent die Arschkarte, weil um mich nur Soldaten waren, die ein übelstes Tempo gemacht haben, an dem Tag war ich körperlich komplett hinüber.


An dem punkt hab ich auch ein häckchen... 2002... Aber frag mich nicht wo ich war. Außer lkw-plane, deich und wasser hab ich nicht viel gesehen. Und ja, als soldat war man am ende des tages genau so platt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlich Thema zurück, die aktuellen Meldungen von der Front sind schon interessant. In Sievierodonetsk haben die Ukrainer laut Arestovych den Russen ein Falle gestellt und anscheinend, haben sie da auch eine ausländischen Legion in die Stadt beordert und halten so gegen die Russen gegen...


Hoffen wir mal das er recht hat. Wenn ja, dann wird sich das in den kommenden tagen wohl in den nachrichten bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (3. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Video vom 27 Februar Flughafen Gostomel, wo die Ukrainer gerade mit Artillerie angreifen und dabei wahrscheinlich die Antonov treffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du dir das video angesehen?

bin ich doof oder blind oder beides? ich sehe da gar nichts.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> hast du dir das video angesehen?
> 
> bin ich doof oder blind oder beides? ich sehe da gar nichts.


Naja der Angriff begann am 24, an diesem Tag flogen zig Hubschrauber mit VDV Soldaten zum Flughafen und nahmen den Flughafen ein, dann kamen die anderen Soldaten per Landweg nach. Eigentlich sollte der Flughafen genutzt werden, damit weitere Einheiten mit großen Transportmaschinen dort landen können.

Die Ukrainer haben jedoch zweimal mit Artillerie angegriffen und so ein Landen von weiteren Einheiten verhindert. Wie du in dem Video sehen kannst, war die Antonov nach dem ersten Einnehmen des Flughafens durch die Russen noch ganz. Später gibt es ein Bild einer Drohne, wie ein Projektil von oben in den Hangar einschlägt, es ist stark davon auszugehen, dass es ich dabei um Artilleriefeuer der Ukrainer handelt und deren eigene Drohne das ganze film, weil die Russen hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt nur deren Militärdrohnen in Nutzung und die haben in der Regel ein graues Feld in der Mitte, welches bei der Zielerfassung hilft.

Natürlich wäre es ohne den Angriff der Russen nicht dazu gekommen und es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass das Flugzeug vorher schon getroffen wurden, den die Russen haben auch mit Helikoptern einige Raketen aufden Flughafen geschossen, aber wie du in dem Video siehst, war es am 27 noch nicht in dem Umfang beschädigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TStvtOgp4ow:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

> Stand: 03.06.2022 19:04 Uhr
> *Seit mehr als drei Monaten tobt der Krieg in der Ukraine. Russland spricht nun davon, wichtige Ziele erreicht zu haben und will seine Invasion fortsetzen. Aus dem Donbass werden erneut schwere Gefechte gemeldet.*
> 
> Der Kreml hat sich 100 Tage nach Beginn des Krieges in der Ukraine zufrieden mit dem Verlauf gezeigt. Auf die Frage nach militärischen Fortschritten in der Ukraine sagte der Sprecher von Präsident Wladimir Putin, Dmitri Peskow, die russischen Truppen hätten ihre Hauptaufgabe, den Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung im Osten der Ukraine, erfolgreich erfüllt.
> ...


Quelle: Kreml sieht wichtige Ziele erreicht

Ich denke auch das die Ostukraine weder zu retten noch zurückzuerobern ist.
Damit hat die Ukraine 20% Landfläche (mit den Gebieten im Süden) wahrscheinlich unwiderruflich an Russland verloren.
Sie sollte sich darauf konzentrieren den Rest des Landes so gut wie möglich zu verteidigen.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Kreml sieht wichtige Ziele erreicht
> 
> Ich denke auch das die Ostukraine weder zu retten noch zurückzuerobern ist.
> Damit hat die Ukraine 20% Landfläche (mit den Gebieten im Süden) wahrscheinlich unwiderruflich an Russland verloren.
> Sie sollte sich darauf konzentrieren den Rest des Landes so gut wie möglich zu verteidigen.


Ich hatte damals auch gesagt, es wäre aus meiner Laiensicht nicht so sinnvoll, die russischen Soldaten bis zur Grenze zu jagen, als sie sich aus Kiev zurückzogen und die Ukrainer haben es einfach gemacht und haben den Russen starke Verluste hinzugefügt. 

Ich denke nicht, dass die Russen so viel Fläche halten können, ich habe ja oben schon paar Sachen aufgeführt, aber es gibt noch andere Sachen, zum Beispiel, dass sie schon anfangen Drohnen zusammenzustückeln oder welche vom Katastrophendienst nutzen usw. ebenso gibt es in den größeren besetzten Städten zahlreiche Partisanen, die sabotieren und Attentate verüben. Ebenso holen die Russen schon ihre Prototypen und Altbestände an die Front, das sind alles keine Anzeichen dafür, dass es sonderlich gut läuft. Seit fast 4 Wochen wird von der neuen Möglichkeit der Einkesselung gesprochen und seit der letzten Woche geht es kaum noch voran. 

Mit den 12 Himars System würden sich schon einige neue Möglichkeiten ergeben, wenn es noch mehr Einheiten ohne Schaufeln und Spaten bei den Russen gibt, wäre das gut, weil das sind die Positionen der Russen dann nicht so schwer zu knacken. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532479983557435398

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Russen so viel Fläche halten können, ich habe ja oben schon paar Sachen aufgeführt, aber es gibt noch andere Sachen, zum Beispiel, dass sie schon anfangen Drohnen zusammenzustückeln oder welche vom Katastrophendienst nutzen usw. ebenso gibt es in den größeren besetzten Städten zahlreiche Partisanen, die sabotieren und Attentate verüben. Ebenso holen die Russen schon ihre Prototypen und Altbestände an die Front, das sind alles keine Anzeichen dafür, dass es sonderlich gut läuft. Seit fast 4 Wochen wird von der neuen Möglichkeit der Einkesselung gesprochen und seit der letzten Woche geht es kaum noch voran.


Ich würde es mir für die Ukrainer ja wünschen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Zur Außensicht auf Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Kreml sieht wichtige Ziele erreicht
> 
> Ich denke auch das die Ostukraine weder zu retten noch zurückzuerobern ist.


Manchmal muss jemand auch behaupten dass er seine Ziele erreicht hat obwohl das bei weitem (und auch völlig offensichtlich) nicht der Fall ist, um eine gesichtswahrende Begründung zu haben aufzuhören wenn er merkt dass er keine Chance hat das ursprüngliche Ziel zu erreichen.

Ich meine mal ehrlich - das Ziel von Putin war ganz offensichtzlich, in ner Handvoll Wochen die ganze Ukraine zu übernehmen, mindestens aber Kiew und weitere Großstädte zu halten und die Regierung zu ersetzen und den Laden komplett zu annektieren.
Und jetzt, wo er unter horrenden Verlusten nach fast 4 Monaten grade mal 20% der östlichen Landfläche hält die er komplett zu Mus zerbomben musste dafür, nichts groß ersetzen oder annektieren konnte, kaum jemand in der dortigen Bevölkerung Russland akzeptiert, sein Land von Sanktionen überhäuft wurde, Europa einiger wurde denn je und die NATO deswegen wohl erweitert wird und die Staaten ihre Verteidigungen wieder hochrüsten und so weiter hat der Kreml seine Ziele erreicht?
Wenn es das Ziel war, Russland wirtschaftlich, politisch, gesellschaftlich,... zwei, drei Jahrzehnte zurückzuwerfen: Ja, das wurde erreicht.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Manchmal muss jemand auch behaupten dass er seine Ziele erreicht hat obwohl das bei weitem (und auch völlig offensichtlich) nicht der Fall ist, um eine gesichtswahrende Begründung zu haben aufzuhören wenn er merkt dass er keine Chance hat das ursprüngliche Ziel zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich meine mal ehrlich - das Ziel von Putin war ganz offensichtzlich, in ner Handvoll Wochen die ganze Ukraine zu übernehmen, mindestens aber Kiew und weitere Großstädte zu halten und die Regierung zu ersetzen und den Laden komplett zu annektieren.


Von dem Ziel die ganze Ukraine einzunehmen ist er ja längst wieder weg. Sein neues erklärtes Ziel ist den Donbass zu "befreien" oder zu besetzen. Und das ist ihm nach aktuellen Stand größtenteils gelungen.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und jetzt, wo er unter horrenden Verlusten nach fast 4 Monaten grade mal 20% der östlichen Landfläche hält die er komplett zu Mus zerbomben musste dafür, nichts groß ersetzen oder annektieren konnte, kaum jemand in der dortigen Bevölkerung Russland akzeptiert, sein Land von Sanktionen überhäuft wurde, Europa einiger wurde denn je und die NATO deswegen wohl erweitert wird und die Staaten ihre Verteidigungen wieder hochrüsten und so weiter hat der Kreml seine Ziele erreicht?
> Wenn es das Ziel war, Russland wirtschaftlich, politisch, gesellschaftlich,... zwei, drei Jahrzehnte zurückzuwerfen: Ja, das wurde erreicht.


Die 20% Landfläche beziehen sich meines Wissens auf die gesamte Ukraine.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2022)

Die Ukraine muss in den besetzten Gebieten durch Partisanen eine Lage schaffen in der jeder russische Soldat beten muss den nächsten Tag zu überleben, die Etappe muss für die Russen schlimmer werden als die Front, man muss die russische Moral absolut brechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die 20% Landfläche beziehen sich meines Wissens auf die gesamte Ukraine.


Ja, meinte ich auch - blöd formuliert^^

Fakt ist der Kerl hat NICHTS von seinen Zielen erreicht und rudert jetzt in der Gegend rum um dabei trotz dem Kriegsdebakel halbwegs gut auszusehen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Fakt ist der Kerl hat NICHTS von seinen Zielen erreicht und rudert jetzt in der Gegend rum um dabei trotz dem Kriegsdebakel halbwegs gut auszusehen.


Doch. In der Ostukraine den Donbass haben sie fast komplett erobert.
Die Frage ist ob und wie lange sie den halten können.
Und im Süden die Gebiete sind teilweise auch unter russischer Kontrolle.
Bin mal gespannt wann Odessa angegriffen wird (was ich mir natürlich nicht wünsche).
Aber vielleicht haben sie auch gar nicht mehr die Ressourcen dazu.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ukraine muss in den besetzten Gebieten durch Partisanen eine Lage schaffen in der jeder russische Soldat beten muss den nächsten Tag zu überleben, die Etappe muss für die Russen schlimmer werden als die Front, man muss die russische Moral absolut brechen.


Das werden sie glaube ich nicht schaffen, höchstens in Kherson, aber auch dort, wird es von Woche zu Woche schwieriger. Die Russen haben da schon das Handynetz über ihre eigenen Anbieter laufen und der FSB macht dort den ganzen Tag Hausdurchsuchungen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juni 2022)

mikroskopie.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533138180408545281

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



behalten wirs mal im auge.

p.s.: was twitter auch immer meint: keine sensiblen inhalte.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

> 18:26 Uhr
> Linken-Politiker Bartsch gegen Lieferung schwerer Waffen​
> Linke-Fraktionschef Dietmar Bartsch lehnt deutsche Lieferungen schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine ab. "Ich bin strikt dagegen, dass Deutschland mehr Waffen, schwerere in die Ukraine exportiert", sagte Bartsch in einem Interview mit dem Deutschlandfunk. Er frage sich, was das Ziel solcher Waffenlieferungen sei und was es bedeuten solle, wenn es heiße, die Ukraine müsse den Krieg gewinnen.
> 
> "Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es keine militärische Lösung geben wird", sagte Bartsch. Ein Waffenstillstand müsse daher das oberste Ziel sein. "Am Ende des Tages muss sich Russland an einen Verhandlungstisch setzen müssen." *Zugleich betonte Bartsch, dass die Ukraine ein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung habe.*


Wenn die Ukraine das Recht hat sich zu verteidigen und der übermächtige Angreifer Russland, nicht wirklich verhandeln will, wie soll sie das denn sonst tun? Die Linken gehen mir langsam auf den S**k.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mikroskopie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Ukrainer scheinen da ganz schön viel zu riskieren, wie schon geschrieben, haben die da eine Fremdlegion hereingelassen, obwohl die ganze Stadt in der Artillerierange des Feindes ist und es wurden auch gespendete MLRS Fahrzeuge in der Nähe der Stadt gesehen, also sind die Ukrainer bereit dieses zu verlieren.

Die Fremdlegion hat die Tage auch bekannt geben, dass sie 4 Leute verloren haben, darunter auch ein Deutscher.

Die Ukrainer scheinen aktuell wohl Donetsk zu beschießen, dass könnte der russischen Propagandamaschine ordentlich in die Karten spielen, auch wenn die Ukrainer sehr präzise treffen können oder es sind wirklich die Russen, da sind sich die Leute noch nicht einig.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533156869983899651

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Russen haben heute  eine Holzkirsche und eine Verladestation für Getreide an einem Hafen zerstört.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533062718718189570

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ebenfalls klauen sie weiter Stahl und es wird behauptet, sie wollen jetzt auch Windräder abbauen und nach Russland bringen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine das Recht hat sich zu verteidigen und der übermächtige Angreifer Russland, *nicht wirklich verhandeln will*, wie soll sie das denn sonst tun?


Ich denke die würden schon zu ihren bedingungen, was die ukraine aber nicht will und deshalb erstmal blockiert. (bei dem bisherigen blutzoll kann ich ihnen es nicht verdenken)








						Ukraine-Krieg - Kiew will nur aus Position der Stärke heraus mit Russland verhandeln
					

Die ukrainische Regierung will erst dann wieder Verhandlungen mit Russland aufnehmen, wenn sie sich in dem Krieg in einer stärkeren Position sieht.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				






Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer scheinen da ganz schön viel zu riskieren, wie schon geschrieben, haben die da eine Fremdlegion hereingelassen, obwohl die ganze Stadt in der Artillerierange des Feindes ist und es wurden auch gespendete MLRS Fahrzeuge in der Nähe der Stadt gesehen, also sind die Ukrainer bereit dieses zu verlieren.


Geht noch. Ich würde da noch ganz andere ausfall-schritte in betracht ziehen. Schließlich scheinen die russen  artillerie und luftwaffe im großen stil ein zu setzen um erst im anschluß mit bodentruppen die reste zu bereinigen.
Letztlich sind artillerie-geschütze aber meist sau-schlecht bewacht. Da reichen 2-3 schützenpanzer und eine handvoll leute um die zu überrennen, sobald man sie gefunden hat. (die russische artillerie scheint auch nicht die beweglichste zu sein, wenn die ewig lang ein gebiet beschießen können-> eine PH2000 macht gezielt ein ziel weg und verschwindet dann ganz schnell)


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> haben die da eine Fremdlegion hereingelassen


Eine Legion ist anders als zur Römerzeit kein Großverband sondern nur ein grober Abgrenzungsbegriff, sagt also nichts über die Stärke aus.


Optiki schrieb:


> Holzkirsche


Gesundheit


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke die würden schon zu ihren bedingungen, was die ukraine aber nicht will und deshalb erstmal blockiert. (bei dem bisherigen blutzoll kann ich ihnen es nicht verdenken)


Die Forderungen aus Kiew sind nachzuvollziehen. Und die russischen Forderungen von Anfang an absurd.
Aber es hat sich etwas geändert... nämlich das Russland gut 20% der Ukraine besetzt hat.
Das die Ukraine das Land nicht abgeben will ist klar. Aber zurückholen wird auch schwierig.
Ob man sich da überhaupt diplomatisch irgendwann einig wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls klauen sie weiter Stahl und es wird behauptet, sie wollen jetzt auch Windräder abbauen und nach Russland bringen.


Das ist wie nach WWII, wo die auch alles eingesackt haben, was nicht niet- und nagelfest war. Was ich dabei nicht checke, die klauen Dinge, die die eigenen Leute vor Ort ja brauchen.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Legion ist anders als zur Römerzeit kein Großverband sondern nur ein grober Abgrenzungsbegriff, sagt also nichts über die Stärke aus.


Die Ukrainer schicken da paar dumme Ausländer rein, also haben sie Hoffnung, dass diese nicht in Gefangenschaft kommen, weil dann droht denen die entspannte Todesstrafe, dies wollte ich damit ausdrücken und mehr nicht.

Anzahl an Soldaten kann Anzahl X sein:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1532765872531689473

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich nenne es in Zukunft einen Haufen



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gesundheit


Danke 

die Ukrainer sagen es wären die Russen gewesen, welche Stadt D (steht oben) beschossen haben


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer schicken da paar dumme Ausländer rein, also haben sie Hoffnung, dass diese nicht in Gefangenschaft kommen, weil dann droht denen die entspannte Todesstrafe, dies wollte ich damit ausdrücken und mehr nicht.


Ich frage mich sowieso immer, was das für Menschen sind, welche für andere Länder in den Krieg ziehen?
Geld kann ja nicht der Einzige Beweggrund sein. Die Tage stand in einen Artikel "Abenteuerlust".
Oder kann man das auch "Lebensmüdigkeit" nennen? Oder ist das vielleicht der Wunsch andere Menschen zu töten?
Der Grat zwischen Mut und Dummheit ist manchmal sehr schmal.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Drang aktiv etwas gegen den Aggressor zu unternehmen, während wir hier nur in Foren schreiben..?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Propaganda kann nicht peinlich sein. Es ist ja prinzipbedingt inhaltlicher Bullshit. Die Verantwortlichen wissen das natürlich auch. Ob das jetzt die Russen sind oder die Kims auf der anderen Seite der Welt oder der olle Goebbels damals - die wissen/wussten alle dass sie völligen Schwachsinn erzählen. Funktioniert hats leider trotzdem.



In dem Fall ist das keine Propaganda, sondern schlicht die russische Sichtweise auf die Welt. Deswegen schreib ich hier ja seit Jahren, dass man Putin nicht mehr trauen kann und dass der nicht von alleine am Dnjepr und auch nicht am Bug oder an der Donau zum stehen kommt. Sondern je nach Interpreation der Forderungen des letzten Jahres frühestens an der Oder - oder vielleicht eben doch erst Elbe gemäß letzter Meldung.




RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Kreml sieht wichtige Ziele erreicht
> 
> Ich denke auch das die Ostukraine weder zu retten noch zurückzuerobern ist.
> Damit hat die Ukraine 20% Landfläche (mit den Gebieten im Süden) wahrscheinlich unwiderruflich an Russland verloren.
> Sie sollte sich darauf konzentrieren den Rest des Landes so gut wie möglich zu verteidigen.



Von den 20% waren 5-8% schon seit 2014 besetzt und vor 90 Tagen waren mal locker 30% unter russischer Kontrolle.

Russland hat seit der Regruppierung keine großen Fehler gemacht, aber mit Ausnahme von Mariupol und des winzigen Zipfels Luhansk, den sie nicht schon in der ersten Kriegswoche eignenommen bzw. schlicht von den Separatisten übernommen haben, auch kaum Fortschritte gemacht. Umgekehrt hat die Ukraine die Region um Charkiw zurückerobert und soll so langsam auch im Süden Fortschritte machen können. Währenddessen mehren sich die berichte, dass Russlands Militär auf dem Zahnfleisch geht und diesseits einer Generalmobilmachung alle Ressourcen angezapft hat, die sie ohne Vernachlässigung der Landesverteidigung einsetzen können, während die Ukraine kurz davor stehen könnte, endlich mal richtig wirkungsvolles Gerät geliefert zu bekommen.

Die weitere Entwicklung bleibt abzuwarten, aber zumindest Russland scheint sich keine großen Chancen mehr auszumalen. Sonst würden sie nicht jeden Quadratzentimeter vor der Eroberung in Schutt und Asche legen. Während es zu Beginn des Krieges noch um die Eroberung von Städten, Industrie und Bevölkerung geht, wird jetzt nur noch verbrannte Erde eingenommen - dem Prestige wegen/damit Putin irgendwas als Erfolg verkaufen kann. Aber nicht, weil es was nützt, denn wenn es eins gibt woran es Russland nicht mangelt, dann ja wohl Land.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht haben sie auch gar nicht mehr die Ressourcen dazu.



Beschossen wurde Odessa schon mehrmals. Die größte Annäherung an einen direkten Angriff haben die Russen aber vor rund zwei Monaten erzielt. Seitdem sind sie in der Gegend auf dem Rückzug (wenn auch einem sehr langsamen, dass die Ukraine sich auf den Norden konzentriert hat. Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe, denn die Region im Süden ist wertvoller und vor allem verkürzt man durch Eroberungen dort die Frontlinie entlang derer man sich verteidigen muss, während im Norden so oder so eine Grenze zu Russland bleibt)




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Letztlich sind artillerie-geschütze aber meist sau-schlecht bewacht. Da reichen 2-3 schützenpanzer und eine handvoll leute um die zu überrennen, sobald man sie gefunden hat. (die russische artillerie scheint auch nicht die beweglichste zu sein, wenn die ewig lang ein gebiet beschießen können-> eine PH2000 macht gezielt ein ziel weg und verschwindet dann ganz schnell)



Die Fronten sind mittlerweile deutlich verkürtz und entsprechend dicht, da bricht man nicht so schnell durch, und die russische Artillerie operiert in eneger Koordinierung mit den Kampf- und Schützenpanzern. Steht also in den Bereichen, die besonders gut nach vorne abgesichert sind. Gegenartillerie wäre eher ein Thema - mangels ukrainischem Gerät war man der lange Zeit schlicht nur schwach ausgesetzt und konnte einfach draufhalten. Wenn sich das künftig ändert, muss man sehen, wie die Russen reagieren. Technisch mobil wären sie, aber hinter der Ausbildung steht immer ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Währenddessen mehren sich die berichte, dass Russlands Militär auf dem Zahnfleisch geht und diesseits einer Generalmobilmachung alle Ressourcen angezapft hat



Es mehren sich auch schlicht die Fälle an Soldaten die sich weigern in die Ukraine zu gehen:








						The Russian soldiers refusing to fight in Ukraine
					

Because of their experiences on the front line, some troops are seeking legal advice to avoid being redeployed.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Auch interessant darin ist die Beschreibung der "Strategie" beim ersten Angriff aus Sicht eines russischen Soldaten.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beschossen wurde Odessa schon mehrmals.


Das weiß ich. Aber es gab bisher keinen Großangriff.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe, denn die Region im Süden ist wertvoller und vor allem verkürzt man durch Eroberungen dort die Frontlinie entlang derer man sich verteidigen muss, während im Norden so oder so eine Grenze zu Russland bleibt)


Odessa ist der wichtigste Hafen der Ukraine. Aber ich glaube der wird von der russischen Marine mitlerweile vom schwarzen Meer aus blockiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Juni 2022)

Raketenangriffe auf Kiew
					

Es ist der schwerste Angriff auf Kiew seit Wochen: Russland hat laut ukrainischen Angaben zwei Stadtteile mit Raketen beschossen. Im Kampf um Sjewjerodonezk melden die Ukrainer Erfolge.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> In sozialen Netzwerken veröffentlichten Menschen Bilder und Videos von Bränden und Rauchwolken. Auch Geräusche von Einschlägen waren zu hören. Am Morgen hatte es langen Luftalarm gegeben.
> 
> Es handelte sich um den schwersten Angriff auf die Hauptstadtregion seit Wochen.


----------



## Optiki (5. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es mehren sich auch schlicht die Fälle an Soldaten die sich weigern in die Ukraine zu gehen:
> Auch interessant darin ist die Beschreibung der "Strategie" beim ersten Angriff aus Sicht eines russischen Soldaten.





Optiki schrieb:


> Zum Thema, wie vorbereitet die russischen Soldaten auf den Krieg waren und ob alle munter mitmachen



Ich glaube ich suche in Zukunft nur noch Links raus und schicke es einem von euch, damit dann wenigstens ordentliche Beschreibungen dazu stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Juni 2022)

Ukraine-News +++ Spanien will Leopard-Panzer an die Ukraine liefern +++ - WELT
					

Russland sei ein Terrorstaat, der systematisch Kirchen und Kulturdenkmäler in der Ukraine zerstöre, sagt Präsident Selenskyj - und fordert Konsequenzen der Unesco. Spanien plant, Leopard-Panzer an die Ukraine zu liefern. Mehr im Liveticker.




					www.welt.de
				






> Es wäre das erste Mal, dass die Ukraine im Kampf gegen die russische Armee moderne westliche Panzer erhielte. In Deutschland haben Politiker der Regierungspartei SPD bisher betont, es gebe eine informelle Übereinkunft zwischen den Nato-Staaten, solche Waffen nicht zu liefern. Dem Zeitungsbericht zufolge könnten rund 40 von 108 Leopard-Panzer, die Spanien 1995 gebraucht in Deutschland gekauft habe, wieder einsatzbereit gemacht werden.
> 
> Spanien bereitet dem Bericht zufolge zudem die Lieferung einer Batterie von Boden-Luftraketen vom Typ „Shorad Aspide“ des Herstellers MBDA vor.



das wäre super, hoffentlich geht das inkl. der ausbildung relativ schnell!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2022)

sie lernen augenscheinlich ziemlich schnell!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533336788391055362

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an der "zweiten front" gehts wohl nach wie vor auch  ziemlich rund:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533381849577398272

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und mal sehen, was hier im Busch ist:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533381615426076673

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2022)

ich hatte ja vor längerem schonmal auf seine selbstverliebtheit hingewiesen - und stehe damit wohl nicht alleine da.



> Aus welcher Quelle bezieht Olaf Scholz seine Selbstzufriedenheit? Er hat Putin seine Weltkriegsangst kommuniziert, stellt völlig abwegige historische Vergleiche aus der kriegslüsternen Schlafwandler-Zeit vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg an („Ich bin nicht Kaiser Wilhelm“) und fragt sich auf Twitter, ob „Gewalt mit Gewalt bekämpft werden“ darf. Er ruft bei Putin durch, um sich für den Fall der Lieferung schwerer Waffen vom Kremlchef bedrohen zu lassen - und knallt dem Bundestag eine Woche später eine detaillierte Lieferliste auf den Tisch, nur weil er das „dahergeredete Zeug“ des Oppositionsführers Friedrich Merz nicht mehr ertragen kann [...]








						Ukraine-Krieg: Nur Olaf Scholz denkt, dass er alles richtig macht
					

Putin metzelt und mordet, vertreibt Millionen, verheert die Ukraine, erniedrigt sein Land - aber Macron sorgt sich, Russland könnte sich gedemütigt fühlen. Und Kanzler Scholz? Findet sich großartig.




					www.wiwo.de


----------



## GamingX (5. Juni 2022)

mittlerweile über 30000 gefallene Orcs, weiter so Ukraine


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

> Getöteter Deutscher stammt laut Medienbericht aus Brandenburg​*16.10 Uhr*: Durch einen Facebook-Post hatte die sogenannte »International Legion of Defense of Ukraine« am Samstag bekannt gegeben, dass ein für sie kämpfender Deutscher im Ukrainekrieg ums Leben gekommen ist. Wie die »Bild«-Zeitung jetzt berichtet , handelt es sich bei dem Getöteten namens Björn C. um einen 39-Jährigen aus Brandenburg.
> 
> Gestorben ist C. dem Bericht zufolge am 31. Mai im Osten von Charkiw. »Ich hatte die erste Schicht, machte Pause, dann war Björn dran«, zitiert »Bild« einen europäischen Freiwilligen, der nach eigenen Angaben an der Seite von C. kämpfte. »Gegen 18.30 Uhr schlug eine Artilleriegranate im Haus ein, wo unser Posten war.« Björn C. habe zum Zeitpunkt der Attacke außerhalb des Hauses an einem Holzzaun gestanden, heißt es vom Kämpfer. Unmittelbar nach dem Angriff habe C. noch gelebt, »aber sein Körper war völlig von Splittern durchbohrt«. Knapp zwei Stunden später sei der Deutsche tot gewesen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: ukraine-news-am-sonntag


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es mehren sich auch schlicht die Fälle an Soldaten die sich weigern in die Ukraine zu gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hunderte" ist zu gering um einen großen Unterschied zu machen, erst recht wenn man da schon zurückgekehrte Einheiten mitzählt, die eh nicht mehr ganz frisch sind. Zudem gibt es bislang keine Hinweise, dass die russische Regierung mehr als den allgemein üblichen Druck auf diese Leute ausübt - sollten es also drohen, mehr zu werden, gibt es noch Optionen für Gegenmaßnahmen.

Es fehlt einfach insgesamt am kampfbereiten und -fähigen Soldaten (und wegen nachlassendem Interesse sind auch nicht-fähige knapp). Die Aktiva Russlands Stand 2020 waren
- Zusammengezogene Truppen rund um die Ukraine (zu nicht unerheblichen Teilen aus dem Verteidigungspotential in Asien abgezogen)
- Separatisten-Milizen in der Ukraine
- Besatzungstruppen auf der Krim
- Besatzungstruppen in Südossetien
- mehr-oder-minder-Besatzungstruppen in Tschetschenien
- Wagner (inkl. Truppen in Lybien)
- Eine Hand voll Soldaten in Syrien
- Eine Hand voll Friedenstruppen zwischen Armenien und Aserbaidschan
- Besatungstruppen in Transnistrien

Mit Ausnahme der letzten beiden wurden die alle schon in die Ukraine verlegt. Und die Handvoll aus Armenien abzuziehen würde bedeuten, dass niemand mehr einen Putin-Verbündeten gegen einen Erdogan-Verbündeten schützen oder notfalls eingreifen kann, falls die Georgier ihre Chance wittern, Grenzsteine zur Abwechslung mal in Richtung Norden wandern zu lassen. Die Transnistrier wiederum sind von der Versorgung abgeschnitten und somit in einer Pattsituation.

=> Eine weitere Aufstockung der Kräfte in der Ukraine oder auch nur ein Ersatz von Verlusten ist im Prinzip nur noch möglich, in dem man die Verteidigung an NATO-Grenzen reduziert und das ist für den Paranoiker vom Dienst vermutlich keine Option.
==> Wenn es Russland in den nächsten Wochen nicht gelingt, die ukrainische Kampfkraft schneller zu reduzieren, als der Westen sie aufbauen kann, hat die Ukraine mittelfristig gewonnen. Und im Moment ist es schon recht ausgeglichen.

Vermutlich wäre Putin binnen einer Woche zu Abzugsverhandlungen bereit, wenn die NATO endlich konventionellen Druck aufbauen würde, wie ich das seit Dezember für sinnvoll halte...





RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber es gab bisher keinen Großangriff.



Wird halt auch nicht mehr kommen, solange kein großer Sieg in der Ostukraine gelingt. Die russische Armee ist derzeit definitiv nicht stark genug, um gegen die ukrainische Verteidigung bis nach Transnistrien durchzubrechen, wie ursprünglich geplant.



> Odessa ist der wichtigste Hafen der Ukraine. Aber ich glaube der wird von der russischen Marine mitlerweile vom schwarzen Meer aus blockiert.



Nicht "mittlerweile", sondern seit den ersten Stunden des Krieges. Damit hat die Stadt selbst auch jegliche strategische Bedeutung verloren - den Ukrainern nützt sie als Hafen nichts, die Russen haben keinen akuten Bedarf an zusätzlichen Häfen in der Region. Wichtig ist nur die Region als solche aus Sicht der Ukrainer wegen der vielen Menschen, die dort leben und aus Sicht der Russen, weil es der direkte Weg nach Moldau ist. Aber den zu gehen lohnt nur, wenn man ihn auch halten kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird halt auch nicht mehr kommen, solange kein großer Sieg in der Ostukraine gelingt. Die russische Armee ist derzeit definitiv nicht stark genug, um gegen die ukrainische Verteidigung bis nach Transnistrien durchzubrechen, wie ursprünglich geplant.


Man könnte die Stadt massiv bombardieren wie schon Mariuopol.  Putin hat ja schon indirekt damit gedroht, falls Langstreckenwaffen an die Ukraine geliefert werden.
Aber dann wird Kiew wahrscheinlich auch intensiver beschossen.


----------



## Rolk (5. Juni 2022)

Um Odessa zu gefährden müssten die Russen erst mal durch Mykolajiw durch. Also wenn, dann wird das die nächste betroffene Stadt.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte die Stadt massiv bombardieren wie schon Mariuopol. Putin hat ja schon indirekt damit gedroht, falls Langstreckenwaffen an die Ukraine geliefert werden.
> Aber dann wird Kiew wahrscheinlich auch intensiver beschossen.


Dabei stellt sich die Frage wie weit die Russen dazu materiell überhaupt in der Lage sind?


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dabei stellt sich die Frage wie weit die Russen dazu materiell überhaupt in der Lage sind?


Das wissen wohl nur sie selber. Ansonsten kann man nur spekulieren und mutmaßen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (5. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und mal sehen, was hier im Busch ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann mir das jemand "übersetzen"?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533529834567225348

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man könnte die Stadt massiv bombardieren wie schon Mariuopol.  Putin hat ja schon indirekt damit gedroht, falls Langstreckenwaffen an die Ukraine geliefert werden.
> Aber dann wird Kiew wahrscheinlich auch intensiver beschossen.



Mariupol ist deutlich außer Reichweite der russischen Artillerie, Mittelstreckenraketen sind zu teuer und vermutlich auch gar nicht mehr in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden und von massiven Bombereinsätzen hat Russland bislang abgesehen. Flugzeuge sind nämlich noch knapper und teurer. Von daher ist mit einer Zerstörung Odessas nicht mehr zu rechnen - zumal das aufgrund der historischen Verknüpfungen und der dortigen Bevölkerung auch in Russland ziemlich schlecht ankäme. Wenn Putin noch eine weitere Großstadt zu Klump schießen wollte, dann wohl eher Kiew. Aber auch da würde ich aufgrund der fehlenden Ressourcen eher mit vereinzelten Einschlägen rechnen. Genug, um die Bevölkerung permanent in Angst um ihr Leben schweben zu lassen, genug um immer wieder Teile der kritischen Infrastruktur auszuschalten und genug um hunderte bis ein paar tausend Tote zu verursachen, das ist durchaus denkbar. Aber nicht genug um mehr als vielleicht 5% der noch stehenden Gebäude zu zerstören / 20% zu beschädigen.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Putin noch eine weitere Großstadt zu Klump schießen wollte, dann wohl eher Kiew.


Kiew ist die Keimzelle des historischen russischen Reiches. Das Kiewer Rus ist quasi das, was Putin vermutlich gerne wieder aufleben lassen möchte. Da kommt es nicht ganz so gut, wenn man die namensgebende Stadt schleift.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2022)

> 05:27 Uhr
> Ukraine bestätigt Tötung russischen Generals an der Front​
> Das ukrainische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben einen weiteren hochrangigen russischen Offizier im Generalsrang getötet. Der Kommandeur des 1. Armeekorps der separatistischen Donezker Volksrepublik, Generalmajor Roman Kutusow, sei «offiziell entnazifiziert und entmilitarisiert» worden, teilte die Verwaltung für strategische Kommunikation der ukrainischen Streitkräfte laut dem Online-Portal «Ukrajinskaja Prawda» in der Nacht zum Montag mit. Über den Tod Kutusows hatte zuerst ein Korrespondent des russischen Staatsfernsehens berichtet. Kutusow soll gefallen sein, während er einen russischen Angriff auf eine Ortschaft nahe Popasna im Gebiet Luhansk im Osten der Ukraine leitete. Die ukrainische Seite hatte zuvor berichtet, die russische Attacke sei abgewehrt worden und der Feind habe sich unter «erheblichen Verlusten» zurückziehen müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juni 2022)

erinnert ihr euch noch?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1522107397006897153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er ist kurz vor dem Einschlag noch drübergefahren. Eine solche Brücke machen die Bahnarbeiter dort in nur 3 Wochen wieder fit, wahnsinn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_f-JDAEvOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533711428930224130

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2022)

> 17:45 Uhr
> Ukraine meldet Erfolge gegen russische Schwarzmeer-Flotte​
> Der ukrainischen Armee ist es nach eigenen Angaben gelungen, die russische Flotte auf mehr als 100 Kilometer Entfernung von der Schwarzmeerküste des Landes zurückzudrängen. Der russischen Flotte sei die "totale Kontrolle über den Nordwesten des Schwarzen Meers entzogen" worden, teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in Kiew über Telegram mit. Russland versuche aber, die Kontrolle über das Meeresgebiet zurückzuerobern, den Städten an der Küste drohten weiterhin russische Raketenangriffe.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2022)

Hat eigentlich jemand einen Überblick, ob die ganzen getöteten Generäle schon vor dem Krieg General waren? Aktuell werden in der russischen Armee ja regelmäßig neue Führungspositionen frei ("Kommen Sie zu uns! Top Karriere-Chancen!), aber Vorkriegsleute mit dem Rang müssten doch langsam mal knapp werden.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Kiew ist die Keimzelle des historischen russischen Reiches. Das Kiewer Rus ist quasi das, was Putin vermutlich gerne wieder aufleben lassen möchte. Da kommt es nicht ganz so gut, wenn man die namensgebende Stadt schleift.



Die Kiewer Rus war die Keimzelle für Russen, Weißrussen und Ukrainer. Aber sie hat sich aufgelöst, lange bevor der erst Stein des heutigen Kiew gelegt wurde. Zwischendurch haben die Mongolen alles platt gemacht. Und das, was im Zarenreich später an gleicher Stelle entstanden ist, wurde zu großen Teilen während des zweiten Weltkriegs zerstört, oder von den Sowjets wieder abgerissen. Mit Ausnahme der für die russisch-orthodoxe Kirche wichtigen Bauten (Kloster,...) ist da nicht mehr viel übrig und das, was es gibt, steht mittlerweile oft für die von Putin gehasste ukrainische Nation. Odessa dagegen war immer russisch, ist russisch und hat sich einen Großteil der zaristischen Bauten bewahrt und spielte bekanntermaßen im Vorlauf der sozialistischen Revolution und deswegen vor allem in der späteren Propaganda eine wichtige Rolle. Putin will nicht die mickrige Kiewer Rus wieder aufbauen (allein der Name!) sondern "die größte Katastrophe der Weltgeschichte" (Zitat Putin) aka den Fall der Sowjetunion rückgängig machen. Odessa ist voll von Symbolik, die dazu gehören und die man besser nicht in die Luft jagt. Umgekehrt ist Odessa wohl die ukrainische Stadt, die am allerwenigsten für "Ukraine" steht, weil sie eben immer russisch geblieben ist.

Das heißt nicht, dass Putin Odessa schonen würde, wenn er es erobern könnte. Kann er aber nicht. Und wenn er die Wahl hat zwischen "Odessa schleifen" und "Kiew schleifen", dann ist imho Kiew dran.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand einen Überblick, ob die ganzen getöteten Generäle schon vor dem Krieg General waren? Aktuell werden in der russischen Armee ja regelmäßig neue Führungspositionen frei ("Kommen Sie zu uns! Top Karriere-Chancen!), aber Vorkriegsleute mit dem Rang müssten doch langsam mal knapp werden.


Ich kann mir die Namen sowieso nicht merken.   
Aber einen weiß ich: den "Schlächter von Syrien" Alexander Dwornikow . Der soll spurlos verschwunden sein.


----------



## Optiki (7. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533829643983278087

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juni 2022)

Fand ich interessant. Ukrainische Drohnenbilder:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/lieferte-wichtige-informationen-ukrainische-drohne-filmt-ihren-eigenen-abschuss-durch-russische-rakete_id_107946762.html


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

> 10:58 Uhr
> Union warnt vor Blockade spanischer Panzerlieferung​
> Die Union hat die Bundesregierung davor gewarnt, die Ukraine bei einer möglichen Lieferung von Leopard-Panzern aus Spanien im Stich zu lassen. "Deutschland lässt die Ukraine jeden Tag, an dem dort keine schweren Waffen ankommen, im Stich", sagte der stellvertretende Unionsfraktionschef Johann Wadephul von der CDU der "Augsburger Allgemeinen". "Wenn Spanien Leopard 2 liefern will, muss die Bundesregierung das schnell ermöglichen."
> 
> ...


Spanien will 40 Leopard 2 Panzer an die Ukraine  liefern. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das was wird.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


>


War irgendwie zu erwarten...


RyzA schrieb:


> Spanien will 40 Leopard 2 Panzer an die Ukraine liefern. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das was wird.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Deutschland dort blocken wird. Heute nicht mehr.


----------



## compisucher (7. Juni 2022)

Alter Schwede....
aus nTV:
+++ 14:43 Russlands Ex-Präsident Medwedew: Werde alles tun, "um sie verschwinden zu lassen" +++​Der russische Ex-Präsident Dmitri Medwedew richtet sich auf Telegram regelmäßig gegen die Ukrainer, denen sein Land vor mehr als drei Monaten faktisch den Krieg erklärt hat. Nun erklärt er den Lesern seiner Posts, warum die Beiträge "so hart" sind, und das in hasserfüllten Worten: "Die Antwort ist, dass ich sie hasse", schreibt er. "Sie sind Bastarde und Abschaum. Sie wollen uns töten, Russland. Und solange ich lebe, werde ich alles tun, was ich kann, um sie verschwinden zu lassen."

Edit: wird immer irrer, der Typ:
es gab ein update bei nTV:

_Update 15:28 Uhr: Aus dem isolierten Telegram-Beitrag geht nicht hervor, gegen wen sich Medwedews Worte explizit richten. Mehrere Medien berichten unter Hinweis auf die jüngsten seiner Beiträge, dass sich der wiedergegebene Beitrag vermutlich gegen Russland-Kritiker im Westen richte._

Also auf gut Deutsch: Er will alle Russland-Kritiker im Westen verschwinden lassen - die ganze EU ????


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

> 16:38 Uhr
> Habeck deutet Zustimmung für Leopard-Lieferung aus Spanien an​
> Bundeswirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck hat Sympathien dafür erkennen lassen, Spanien den Export von Leopard-Panzern aus deutscher Produktion an die Ukraine zu genehmigen. Der Grünen-Politiker sagte bei einem Besuch im palästinensischen Ramallah, bei seiner Abreise am Montag habe noch kein Beschluss der spanischen Regierung vorgelegen. Spanien hatte die Panzer in Deutschland gekauft. Mit einer sogenannten Endverbleibsklausel hat sich Deutschland - wie bei solchen Rüstungsgeschäften üblich - einen Vorbehalt für die Weitergabe an Dritte gesichert, so dass die Bundesregierung nun erst zustimmen muss. Das zuständige Gremium dafür ist der Bundessicherheitsrat, der mit einer Sitzung tagt oder auch im sogenannten Umlaufverfahren Konsens herstellen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Optiki (7. Juni 2022)

Deutschland sollte mal zeitnahe die Marder nach Griechenland bringen, damit die Ukrainer wenigstens noch eine Chance haben, die steinalten BMPs zeitnahe für einen Einsatz vorzubereiten. Während die Russen gerade Einheiten verschieben, um an zwei Stellen angreifen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Russen lassen nicht nach und lagern weiterhin massiv Material aus Sibirien um. Da müssen die Verbündetet langsam nochmal das Programm anziehen oder beschleunigen. Ich hatte die Tage eine Rechnung gelesen, dass die Ukrainer für ihre bestehenden Artillerieeinheiten um die 350 M777 gebrauchen könnten und am Besten noch einen Haufen Drohnen dazu. 

So wie die aktuellen Einschätzungen sind, werden die Ukrainer Severodonetsk auch den Russen überlassen müssen und sich zur nächsten Verteidigungslinie zurückziehen müssen.

Zur Zeit platzieren die Russen weitere Luftabwehr auf Snake Island.


----------



## Rolk (7. Juni 2022)

Ich würde mir wünschen das der Marder Deal schnellstmöglich platzt. Ich meine wenn man liest die Griechen wollen eine Expertenkommission nach Deutschland schicken, um sich die besten Exemplare heraus zu picken, dann sollen diese Cherry picking Exemplare nochmals in Griechenland selbst geprüft werden und das alles im Tausch gegen schrottige BMP1 die erst nach dieser Prozedur und vollständiger Lieferung weiter gegeben werden... 
Schickt die Marder direkt in die Ukraine. Umgehend!


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

Die brauchen eher schwere Panzer und Haubitzen. Mit großen Kalibern.


----------



## Optiki (7. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen das der Marder Deal schnellstmöglich platzt. Ich meine wenn man liest die Griechen wollen eine Expertenkommission nach Deutschland schicken, um sich die besten Exemplare heraus zu picken, dann sollen diese Cherry picking Exemplare nochmals in Griechenland selbst geprüft werden und das alles im Tausch gegen schrottige BMP1 die erst nach dieser Prozedur und vollständiger Lieferung weiter gegeben werden...
> Schickt die Marder direkt in die Ukraine. Umgehend!


Ich dachte gelesen zu haben, die Griechen wöllten die ganzen 100 Stück haben (erst hieß es 50), welche vom Hersteller aufbereitet wurden. Ich vermute, wenn die Griechen es nicht platzen lassen, wird es so durchgezogen und wird sich ewig in die Länge ziehen.

Ich hatte den Eindruck, die Ukrainer hätten auch lieber die Marder direkt genommen, aber ich glaube Scholz will das so gerne vermeiden. Die Marder würden wohl schon einen Mehrwert im Kampf gegenüber den Uralt BMPs mit Flugabwehrkanone bieten. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Ukrainer die zusätzlichen Logistik  bewerkstelligen können. Die haben ja jetzt schon 6+ verschiedene westliche Artillerie System, die irgendwann mal eine Reparatur oder Wartung brauchen.
Der Gepard ist ja noch schlimmer, da bildet der Hersteller hoffentlich auch gerade Mechaniker aus, sonst wird das ein ganz kurzer Auftritt.

Beim M777 wurden schon ein paar Leute in der Reparatur geschult, wie ich heute gelesen habe.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die brauchen eher schwere Panzer und Haubitzen. Mit großen Kalibern.


Die brauchen eigentlich alles, auch gepanzerte Transporter sind Mangelware. Die haben sogar Schulungspanzer in den Kampf geholt, ansonsten fahren die sogar mit dem Pickup an die Front


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spanien will 40 Leopard 2 Panzer an die Ukraine  liefern. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das was wird.



Wenn ich die Sprüche der Union so lese, muss ich immer nachschlagen, wer 2014 an der Regierung war...




Rolk schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen das der Marder Deal schnellstmöglich platzt. Ich meine wenn man liest die Griechen wollen eine Expertenkommission nach Deutschland schicken, um sich die besten Exemplare heraus zu picken, dann sollen diese Cherry picking Exemplare nochmals in Griechenland selbst geprüft werden und das alles im Tausch gegen schrottige BMP1 die erst nach dieser Prozedur und vollständiger Lieferung weiter gegeben werden...
> Schickt die Marder direkt in die Ukraine. Umgehend!



In welchen Zustand Material ist, dass die Bundeswehr *noch nicht einmal* aussortiert hat, ist kein Geheimnis. Und Griechenland hat auch mal ein U-Boot in Deutschland bestellt.
War sehr lehrreich.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In welchen Zustand Material ist, dass die Bundeswehr *noch nicht einmal* aussortiert hat, ist kein Geheimnis. Und Griechenland hat auch mal ein U-Boot in Deutschland bestellt.
> War sehr lehrreich.


Die BMPs stammten damals auch aus dem ehemalige NVA Bestand, die Marder sollen jedoch  von Rheinmetall geliefert werden und so viel ich weiß, sollten die auch wieder einsatzfähig gemacht worden sein. Da gab es doch immer so Aussagen, von wegen die erste Charge ist nach so uns so viel Monaten bereit geliefert zu werden oder werden die da nur gestreichelt in der Zeit.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2022)

Es geht mit Sicherheit um die Marder von Rheinmetall, die nach und nach generalüberholt werden. Stückpreis schnuckelige 960000 €. Dafür dann die alten NVA Rostlauben.^^


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es geht mit Sicherheit um die Marder von Rheinmetall, die nach und nach generalüberholt werden. Stückpreis schnuckelige 960000 €. Dafür dann die alten NVA Rostlauben.^^


Steht das irgendwo, das die Griechen das für Umsonst bekommen, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die berechnen ja der Ukraine auch Geld.


----------



## compisucher (8. Juni 2022)

Das mit Spanien und Leos wird gerade relativiert...^^








						+++ 23:00 Ukrainische Truppen sollen in Cherson sein +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit Spanien und Leos wird gerade relativiert...^^


Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Nur heisse Luft.


----------



## compisucher (8. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Nur heisse Luft.


Mich wundert, dass die vorgesehenen Leos, zumindest dem Bericht nach, quasi nicht einsatzfähig sind.
Sozusagen Papiertiger um die NATO Vorgaben zu erfüllen?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sozusagen Papiertiger um die NATO Vorgaben zu erfüllen?


Vermute ich mal.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es geht mit Sicherheit um die Marder von Rheinmetall, die nach und nach generalüberholt werden. Stückpreis schnuckelige 960000 €. Dafür dann die alten NVA Rostlauben.^^


Rheinmetall wollte wohl 153 Millionen für die 100 Stück haben, inklusive Ausbildung, Munition und Ersatzteile.





__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				




Woher stammen die eigentlich, wurden die von der Bundeswehr zurückgekauft oder gibt es da Rückgabeverträge.

Ich hatte es schon mal gepostet, die BMP wurden damals für 50000 Mark das Stück verkauft.

Im Lieferpaket der Griechen wären wohl folgenden Sachen enthalten:

- 122 BMP-1 mit der gesamten Munition für Maschinengewehre
- 15.000 73-mm-Granaten
- 2100 122-mm-Raketen
- 20.000 AK47-Sturmgewehre
- 3,2 Mio Patronen des Kalibers 7,62 mm
- 60 MANPADS FIM-92 Stinger
- 17 Tausend 155-mm-Artilleriegranaten
- 1100 RPG-18-Granatwerfer

Ist jetzt die Frage, ob sie dann den Scholz machen und sagen, alles würde zum Ringtausch gehören.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo, das die Griechen das für Umsonst bekommen, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn die berechnen ja der Ukraine auch Geld.


Der Unterschied wäre ja schon ziemlich extrem, wird dann wahrscheinlich von dem zugesicherten Geld( 1 Milliarde) für die Ukraine genommen. Rheinmetall bekommt einen Haufen Geld für seine alten Panzer, die Griechen bekommen bessere Panzer und die Ukrainer bekommen Schrott und dazu eine Menge Munition.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2022)

Der Lawrow ist echt assig. Da tönt man, dass man den Export von Getreide aus der Ukraine zulassen würde aber nur, wenn die Ukraine die Häfen von Minen räumt. Das widerum wäre töricht ^ 10, wo man doch mittlerweile weiß, dass man einem russischen Regimemitglied kaum mehr Glauben und schon ja kein Vertrauen schenken darf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Juni 2022)

ntv:



> *+++ 13:50 Kreml-Propagandist droht mit Invasion Deutschlands +++*
> Kulturstaatsministerin Claudia Roth wurde am Dienstag bei ihrem Besuch in Odessa dabei gefilmt, wie sie ukrainische Briefmarken begutachtete, die auf den Untergang des russischen Kriegsschiffes "Moskwa" anspielen. Dabei gibt die Grünen-Politikerin auch den Text der Briefmarke wieder: "************ you russian warship". Der Kreml-Propagandist Wladimir Solowjow nimmt das zum Anlass, der Bundesrepublik mit Invasion zu drohen. "Glauben Sie, nachdem diese Regierung Idioten, Abschaum, Rüpel und Schurken rekrutiert hat, sollten wir mit ihnen noch über irgendetwas reden?", fragt Solowjow im russischen Staatsfernsehen. "Sie hat uns gesagt, wir sollen uns verpissen! Und was sollen wir jetzt tun?", führt er weiter aus. "Noch einmal den Staub von den germanischen Gräbern schütteln mit dem donnernden Marsch sowjetischer Stiefel?", sagt Solowjow in Anspielung auf die Niederlage Nazi-Deutschlands im Zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Lawrow ist echt assig. Da tönt man, dass man den Export von Getreide aus der Ukraine zulassen würde aber nur, wenn die Ukraine die Häfen von Minen räumt. Das widerum wäre töricht ^ 10, wo man doch mittlerweile weiß, dass man einem russischen Regimemitglied kaum mehr Glauben und schon ja kein Vertrauen schenken darf.


Ich bin absolut bei dir, aber eine "Minengasse" für die Frachtschiffe müsste es ja irgendwie geben, oder eben Lotsen, die sie sicher aus dem Hafen und und in sichere Gewässer begleiten können auch mit Minen.
Sollte das vorhanden sein, sind die Forderungen Lawrows mehr als durchschaubar und dienen eher nur der Vorbereitung eines Angriffes.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Noch einmal den Staub von den germanischen Gräbern schütteln mit dem donnernden Marsch sowjetischer Stiefel?", sagt Solowjow in Anspielung auf die Niederlage Nazi-Deutschlands im Zweiten Weltkrieg.


Das ist so dumm. Ohne Lend and Lease wären die nicht mal an die Grenze des deutschen Reiches gekommen...


> An Waffensystemen erhielt die Sowjetunion von den USA u. a.:[6]
> 
> 14.795 Flugzeuge
> 7056 Panzer
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist so dumm. Ohne Lend and Lease wären die nicht mal an die Grenze des deutschen Reiches gekommen...


nehme das ja auch nicht ernst, es zeigt nur weiterhin wie die propaganda-maschinerie weiterläuft. das dumme volk glaubt's halt leider eh.


----------



## compisucher (8. Juni 2022)

Man möge bedenken, dass so ein Typ wie der Solowjow ausschließlich nur das sagt, was ihm zugeflüstert wird.
Sprich, wenn er technisch/politisch könnte, wie er in seinen feuchten Träumen wollte, würde Putin durchmarschieren lassen...


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

@compisucher für dich vlt was:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534562353332748289

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bericht von der Front, zwar schon paar Tage vergangen inzwischen, aber die Probleme bleiben bestehen:





__





						Laden…
					





					www.cbc.ca


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit Spanien und Leos wird gerade relativiert...^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir hatten heute nen netten Plausch wo wir auch über die Lieferung schwerer Waffen geredet haben, nichts eingestuftes, aber mal ein anderer Blickwinkel von einer höheren rosa Litze.
Also allgemein über schweres Gerät an die Ukraine.
Kurz: Was auf Halde steht muss lange wieder bereit für den Einsatz gemacht werden.
Wir sollen uns ansehen wann die Entscheidung fiel die Panzertruppe wieder aufzustocken und wann die 
ersten Panzer kamen die von der Industrie wieder bereit gemacht worden sind (7 Jahre etwa).
Das war zwar von A4 auf A7 hat aber ewig gedauert und die letzten sollen in 3 Jahren kommen.
Ersatzteile müssen auch erst produziert werden und die Bundeswehr hat wie @hoffgang schon erwähnt
hat kaum auf Lager gehalten wegen der Entscheidung von Thomas die Misere, das heißt es kann auch
nichts aus Bundeswehrdepots für die Logistik kommen.
Auch noch der Hinweis auf die USA die auch keine M1 schicken...

Tja...
Die M109 in der Ukraine haben auch ihre Probleme weil da keine Inst und Ersatzteillogistik in der Ukraine
besteht.
Kritisch.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch noch der Hinweis auf die USA die auch keine M1 schicken...


Aus dem selben Grund oder ist das eine leichte Abwehrreaktion, schau mal die liefern auch nicht, warum müssen wir dann?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die M109 in der Ukraine haben auch ihre Probleme weil da keine Inst und Ersatzteillogistik in der Ukraine
> besteht.


Für die Dinger sollten sich doch aber generell genug Teile auftreiben lassen, bei so vielen Nutzungsländern oder nicht? Für die Ausbildung könnte man zur Not auch ein paar Männer über 60 nehmen, die noch fit sind und schon Erfahrung in einem ähnlichen Bereich haben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Grund oder ist das eine leichte Abwehrreaktion, schau mal die liefern auch nicht, warum müssen wir dann?


Das ist keine Abwehr sondern:
Guckt mal, das sind unsere Gründe und wenn ihr uns Unwillen unterstellt, guckt mal andere liefern 
das auch nicht, aus den selben Gründen?


Optiki schrieb:


> Für die Dinger sollten sich doch aber generell genug Teile auftreiben lassen, bei so vielen Nutzungsländern oder nicht?


Deswegen hat man sie wahrscheinlich auch geliefert, aber wenn man hier schon diese Probleme hat.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist keine Abwehr sondern:
> Guckt mal, das sind unsere Gründe und wenn ihr uns Unwillen unterstellt, guckt mal andere liefern
> das auch nicht, aus den selben Gründen?


Die USA sollte die Panzer doch in ausreichender Menge haben und auch welche zum schlachten für Teile, das Hauptproblem, wären doch dann wahrscheinlich die Teile, welche einem ständigen Altersprozess unterliegen und nicht von Schlachtern einfach genommen werden können, weil sie in einem ähnlichen Zustand sind, dafür bräuchte man entsprechend Lieferanten. Vom technischen Stand her, sollten da ein paar Jahre auch nicht die Rolle spielen, gegenüber einem Panzer aus Sowjet Produktion.

Prinzipiell wäre aber die USA doch deutlich besser in der Lage zu liefern, als viele andere Länder und gerade auch gegenüber Deutschland?

Du klingst halt so ein bisschen, als müsstet ihr als Bundeswehr euch jetzt rechtfertigen, obwohl ihr ja nicht wirklich etwas dafür könnt oder ist es der Nationalstolz, welcher da ein bisschen bei dir mitschwingt. Das faule Ei liegt doch eindeutig bei der Politik, die ist schuld am Zustand der Bundeswehr und die selbe, nennen wir es mal nett Unbeholfenheit, sehen wir jetzt bei den Entscheidungen über Waffenlieferungen, nur da haben sie sich auch schön noch von der Rüstungsindustrie vorführen lassen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen hat man sie wahrscheinlich auch geliefert, aber wenn man hier schon diese Probleme hat.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Arten/Typen es am Markt gibt, aber die Ukrainer haben schon einige unterschiedliche bekommen. Ich weiß nicht ob das die Intention von Norwegen war oder mehr, ihr braucht was, wir können euch diese geben. Fertig!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2022)

Herrliche in-Bezugsetzung in der taz gestern:



			
				Dominic Johnson/taz 7.6.22 schrieb:
			
		

> Westliche Länder verstärken derweil ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine. Deutschland schickte Kulturstaatsministerin Claudia Roth nach Odessa. Großbritannien will Mehrfachraketenwerfer mit 80 Kilometer Reichweite schicken.



Vor welcher Unterstützungsmaßnahme sich die Russen wohl mehr fürchten?





Optiki schrieb:


> Die BMPs stammten damals auch aus dem ehemalige NVA Bestand, die Marder sollen jedoch  von Rheinmetall geliefert werden und so viel ich weiß, sollten die auch wieder einsatzfähig gemacht worden sein. Da gab es doch immer so Aussagen, von wegen die erste Charge ist nach so uns so viel Monaten bereit geliefert zu werden oder werden die da nur gestreichelt in der Zeit.



"So und so viele Monate wenn wir heute anfangen mit maximalem Einsatz dran zu arbeiten, den natürlich jemand bezahlen muss." heißt die Vollfassung für gewöhnlich. Solange Scholz sich querstellt und nicht einmal klar ist, ob das Zeug geliefert werden darf, macht da vermutlich keiner Finger (extra) krum. Genau deswegen würde ich an Stelle der Griechen auch nicht die im Katze im Sack kaufen (respektive nur zu einem Preis, den der Sack wert ist). Hier geht es nicht um einsatzbereite refurbished-Modelle, sondern etwas das noch vor vier Monaten als Schrott mit fraglicher Zukunft eingestuft war.




compisucher schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass die vorgesehenen Leos, zumindest dem Bericht nach, quasi nicht einsatzfähig sind.
> Sozusagen Papiertiger um die NATO Vorgaben zu erfüllen?



Hängt davon ab, ob sie gegenüber der NATO als Einsatzbereit gemeldet wurden. Aber jede Armee hat eine nenneswerte Zahl nicht einsatzbereiter in der Garage stehen (außer vielleicht die ukrainische im Moment  ), wenn nicht sogar schon ausgemustert. (Respektive in Deutschland ist deren Verwertung natürlich verlustbringend outgesourced, deswegen stehen sie in jemand anderens Garage)




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist so dumm. Ohne Lend and Lease wären die nicht mal an die Grenze des deutschen Reiches gekommen...



Naja, ungefähr eine halbe Polenbreite haben sich die Sowjets schon auf die Grenze zubewegt, danach lag diese in Wurfweite.




Optiki schrieb:


> Für die Dinger sollten sich doch aber generell genug Teile auftreiben lassen, bei so vielen Nutzungsländern oder nicht? Für die Ausbildung könnte man zur Not auch ein paar Männer über 60 nehmen, die noch fit sind und schon Erfahrung in einem ähnlichen Bereich haben.



Das jemand anders noch Ersatzteile hat, heißt nicht, dass auch überzählige Ersatzteile auf dem Markt sind. Wichtiger wäre, wieviele nachproduziert werden und das hängt davon ab, wieviele Staaten gerade verwertbares Material ausmustern und wie viele das System noch länger einzusetzen gedenken (und welches Budget die haben). Gerade wenn die US-Armee große Bestände verramscht kann es sein, dass sich die Ersatzteilproduktion nicht mehr rechnet und stattdessen alle ganze Fahrzeuge kaufen und ausschlachten. Dann macht man halt auch aus einer eigenen und zwei billigen US-M109 in fragwürdigem Zustand eine funktionierende.

Blöd halt, dass die Ukraine weder die Zeit noch die Leute hat, die sowas könnten.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor welcher Unterstützungsmaßnahme sich die Russen wohl mehr fürchten?


Nur einem der beiden Länder hat man nach dem ersten Einsatz der Lieferung mit Auslöschung drohen lassen 


juko888 schrieb:


> ntv:


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du klingst halt so ein bisschen, als müsstet ihr als Bundeswehr euch jetzt rechtfertigen


Nicht rechtfertigen, sondern erklären.
Fakt ist nur, dass wir wenn wir unmittelbar schwere Waffen liefern diese aus der Truppe nehmen müssen die auch jetzt nicht die beste Verfügbarkeit hat und in die Ukraine liefern.
Damit wäre das Heer auf ein paar Jahre wirklich aufgeschmissen, noch mehr als jetzt, bis die Reformen die jetzt anlaufen endlich wirken.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Herrliche in-Bezugsetzung in der taz gestern:
> 
> 
> 
> Vor welcher Unterstützungsmaßnahme sich die Russen wohl mehr fürchten?


Der is nicht schlecht. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht hat Frau Roth ja ein besonderes Ass, ähem Rohr im Ärmel...

Gruß


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> Kurz nach der Ankündigung des Bundeskanzlers, der Ukraine ein Luftabwehrsystem und Mehrfachraketenwerfer zu liefern, deutet ein Medienbericht auf *monatelange Verzögerungen *hin. Nach Informationen des _Business Insiders_ dürfte das zugesagte *Iris-T-System erst im November oder Dezember einsatzbereit *sein. Demnach war das Luftabwehrsystem zuvor von Ägypten bestellt worden, das jetzt zugunsten der Ukraine darauf verzichten soll.
> 
> Ähnlich sei es um den Ringtausch mit Griechenland bestellt, im Rahmen dessen das Land *50 Schützenpanzer des Typs Marder* von der Bundesrepublik erhalten soll. Ursprünglich sollte Griechenland dafür sowjetische Modelle in die Ukraine liefern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Was die Rüstungsindustrie kann Termine nicht halten? Sag bloß


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ntv:





> *+++ 13:50 Kreml-Propagandist droht mit Invasion Deutschlands +++*
> Kulturstaatsministerin Claudia Roth wurde am Dienstag bei ihrem Besuch in Odessa dabei gefilmt, wie sie ukrainische Briefmarken begutachtete, die auf den Untergang des russischen Kriegsschiffes "Moskwa" anspielen. Dabei gibt die Grünen-Politikerin auch den Text der Briefmarke wieder: "************ you russian warship". Der Kreml-Propagandist Wladimir Solowjow nimmt das zum Anlass, der Bundesrepublik mit Invasion zu drohen. "Glauben Sie, nachdem diese Regierung Idioten, Abschaum, Rüpel und Schurken rekrutiert hat, sollten wir mit ihnen noch über irgendetwas reden?", fragt Solowjow im russischen Staatsfernsehen. "Sie hat uns gesagt, wir sollen uns verpissen! Und was sollen wir jetzt tun?"[...]


Soll er doch kommen, der Vogel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ich habe übrigens beim bestellen btw. gar nicht darauf geachtet, woher die Marken kommen. Bekommt inkl. Umschlag sicher einen schicken Rahmen und einen würdigen Platz in|an den eigenen "4" Wänden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sollte das vorhanden sein, sind die Forderungen Lawrows mehr als durchschaubar und dienen eher nur der Vorbereitung eines Angriffes.


Willst Du wirklich auch nur ein Wort dieser Propagandanutte ernst nehmen? Echt jetzt?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Juni 2022)

nicht ganz die Ukraine, von daher einfach mal als Randnotiz:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534550324735877120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

> 8.6.2022 • 22:03 Uhr
> Zahlreiche Leichen in Mariupol entdeckt​
> Arbeiter haben in zerstörten Gebäuden in der ukrainischen Stadt Mariupol nach Angaben eines Mitarbeiters des Bürgermeisters in jedem zwischen 50 und 100 Leichen entdeckt. Die Leichname würden aus den Gebäuden geholt und zu Leichenhallen und Deponien gebracht, teilte Petro Andrjuschtschenko bei Telegram mit. Nach ukrainischen Schätzungen wurden bei der wochenlangen Belagerung Mariupols durch Russland mindestens 21.000 Zivilisten getötet. Demnach wurden Hunderte Gebäude zerstört. Berichten zufolge gibt es Massengräber, in denen sich Tausende Leichen befinden. Russland hatte im Mai die vollständige Kontrolle über die Stadt übernommen.
> 
> ...


Ich befürchte auch das in Mariupol sehr viele Zivilisten gestorben sind. Aber die Russen werden schon vieles vertuscht haben. Das meiste wird man wohl nicht mehr nachweisen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

Lawrow ätzt nach Reporter-Frage gegen alle Ukrainer
					

Bei einem Pressetermin mit seinem türkischen Amtskollegen wird Russlands Außenminister Lawrow mit der kritischen Frage eines ukrainischen Journalisten konfrontiert. Bevor der 72-Jährige zur üblichen Kreml-Propaganda ansetzt, wird er beleidigend.




					www.n-tv.de
				




bei dem video finde ich persönlich sehr interessant, wie der türkische außenminister reagiert als lawrow auf die frage zum von russland gestohlenen getreide sagt:

"ihr ukrainer seid immer damit beschäftigt, was ihr stehlen könnt und woher und ihr denkt, dass alle so denken."

da grinst mevlüt cavusoglu ernsthaft zu lawrow rüber als hätte dieser gerade einen tollen witz herausgehauen.  auch wenn die türkei drohnen an die ukraine liefert, mir zeigt so ein verhalten doch deutlich an wessen seite sich die türkei offenbar wohl fühlt.


edit: ach und in den medien wird das nirgends thematisiert. wenn mir das aber schon auffällt, dann doch wohl erst recht zahlreichen journalisten? schreibt dennoch offenbar niemand drüber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> ach und in den medien wird das nirgends thematisiert.


Wenn ein Reporter hingeht und in ein süffisantes Lächeln eines Politikers irgendwelche Dinge hineininterpretiert (was völlig frei in alle Richtungen möglich ist) und das dann veröffentlicht wird er ja auch nicht ganz zu Unrecht zerrissen. 

Zum Thema Waffenlieferungen usw. - mir als jemand der sich nie mit diesen Rüstungsthemen groß auseinandergesetzt hat ist es völlig fremd was da grade passiert. Offenbar hat kein Land der EU groß funktionierende militärische Gerätschaften? Alles marode, kaputt, nicht lieferbar, keine Munition, Software auf dem letzten Jahrtausend... ganze Länder haben keine 10 Panzer mehr die voll einsatzfähig sind? Wir stehen gefühlt völlig nackt da? Und trotzdem schafft es eine russische Armee monatelang mit riesigem Aufwand (ebenso maroder Gerätschaften) nicht weiter als ein paar 100km in Europa einzumarschieren?

Ohne das wertend zu meinen aber ich habe wirklich das Gefühl, dass da auf beiden Seiten militärisch verdammt viel verkackt wurde die letzten Jahrzehnte...
Wir können ja von Glück sagen dass die Russen sich nicht besser drangestellt haben als die EU.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> mir zeigt so ein verhalten doch deutlich an wessen seite sich die türkei offenbar wohl fühlt.


Wir werden bei der anstehenden Präsidentenwahl das wahre Gesicht des Erdogan-Regimes zu sehen bekommen. Dann ist's sehr vermutlich aus mit der kemalistischen Demokratie in der Türkei, und wir haben ein massives Problem mit einer Diktatur nach russischem Vorbild.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Reporter hingeht und in ein süffisantes Lächeln eines Politikers irgendwelche Dinge hineininterpretiert (was völlig frei in alle Richtungen möglich ist) und das dann veröffentlicht wird er ja auch nicht ganz zu Unrecht zerrissen.


was genau sollte man da denn falsches reininterpretieren? lawrow sagt diesen satz, cavusoglu schaut daraufhin zu lawrow und grinst. deutlicher geht es kaum.

wenn dort neuer und müller stehen würden und neuer würde einen witz machen und müller grinsen, würde in der presse stehen "müller lacht auf pressekonferenz über neuers witz". nur weil dort nun zwei politiker stehen, ist das nicht weniger eindeutig.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wir werden bei der anstehenden Präsidentenwahl das wahre Gesicht des Erdogan-Regimes zu sehen bekommen. Dann ist's sehr vermutlich aus mit der kemalistischen Demokratie in der Türkei, und wir haben ein massives Problem mit einer Diktatur nach russischem Vorbild.


Dann sind sie als Nato-Mitglied aber nicht mehr haltbar.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> @compisucher für dich vlt was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, @Optiki 
Vergleicht das mal mit dem vor ein paar Tagen geposteten Flug einer russischen quasi baugleichen Maschine.
Der checkt ständig das Umfeld und beachtet in einem kleinen Videoteil, wie heftig er den Steuerknüppel hin und her bewegen musss.
Das ist bei sehr schnellem lowlevel normal und er ist verdammt rasch unterwegs.
Bei 00:03 (fast am Ende) sieht, besser erhuscht man ganz kurz den Schubregler auf der linken Seite komplett durchgedrückt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind sie als Nato-Mitglied aber nicht mehr haltbar.


das ist zwar richtig, aber rausschmeißen kann die nato auch niemanden. die haben damals die fehler gemacht, die dann unter anderem von der eu wiederholt wurden.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind sie als Nato-Mitglied aber nicht mehr haltbar.


Das interessante ist ja, dass die Gründe der Türkei, in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden,  damals die gleichen waren, wie jetzt Finnland und Schweden.
Damals, kurz nach 1945 gab es tatsächlich Gebietsforderungen von Stalin and die Türkei und sie bettelten geradezu, noch vor der BRD in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden.
Kam den USA natürlich gerade recht, denn damit war die Südflanke besser geschützt und der Bosporus war damit im Einflussbereich der Nato.
Fortan wurden Unsummen in den türkischen Militärapparat gepumpt, der 1945 aus ein paar dummen anatolischen Bauern mit Mistgabeln bestand.

War aber schon immer ein Balanceakt, weil Griechenland natürlich auch aufgenommen werden musste und bekannter Maßen Griechenland und Türkei in Dauerspannung leben.
Die Griechen traten übrigens nach der Invasion der Türken in den Nordteil von Zypern für wenige Jahre aus der Nato aus - aus Protest.
Die Alleingänge der Türkei sind also nicht erst seit heute...

Den Sinn oder Unsinn der Türkei in der Nato wurde bei uns schon damals (1985/86) auf der Offiziersschule der LW in Fürsty diskutiert.
Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern:
Der damalige Nato-Oberbefehlshaber Rogers bezeichnete in einem Auditoriumsvortrag vor uns jungen Offz. die Türkei als den schwächsten und unzuverlässigsten Teil der Nato.
M.M. nach war das aber eher in Richtung politischer Führung denn Armee gedacht.
Über den damalige Qualitätsruf der türk. Armee kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Allerdings glänzten die türkischen Pilotenanwärter in der Nato-Flugschule in Texas auch nicht gerade mit Höchstleistungen.
Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Nato-Schülern wurde bei denen nicht gesiebt, wer auf die Schule kam wurde durchgepresst, egal wie schlecht er war.
Praktisch keiner wollte aus Interessensgründen dorthin, war nur ein Karrieresprungbrett.
Alle waren Söhne aus der türkischen Elite.
Die hatten zu 90% nur Weiber und Saufen im Kopf.


Edit:
Hier die Gebietsforderungen als auslösender Grund des türkischen Nato Beitrittsgesuchs:








						Sowjetische Gebietsansprüche in der Türkei – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Griechen traten übrigens nach der Invasion der Türken in den Nordteil von Zypern für wenige Jahre aus der Nato aus - aus Protest.


jein. wenn sie tatsächlich komplett ausgetreten wären, dann wären sie eben wegen eines vetos der türkei unter garantie nie wieder aufgenommen worden.

sie haben ihre militärische kooperation versagt, blieben grundsätzlich aber mitglied.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> jein. wenn sie tatsächlich komplett ausgetreten wären, dann wären sie eben wegen eines vetos der türkei unter garantie nie wieder aufgenommen worden.
> 
> sie haben ihre militärische kooperation versagt, blieben grundsätzlich aber mitglied.


Stimmt, korrekter Weise hätte ich schreiben sollen:
_Die Griechen traten übrigens nach der Invasion der Türken in den Nordteil von Zypern für wenige Jahre aus __der militärischen Integration__ der  Nato aus - aus Protest._

Edit:
Das prinzipiell blöde an der Nato ist, dass m. W. keine rechtsstaatliche/demokratische Voraussetzungen für die Mitgliedschaft gibt. Also ein umgekehrter Rauswurfgrund. Zumindest eben Griechenland wie auch Türkei wurden während der Mitgliedschaft auch schon mal von einer Militärdiktatur regiert, Portugal glaube ich auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Das prinzipiell blöde an der Nato ist, dass m. W. keine rechtsstaatliche/demokratische Voraussetzungen für die Mitgliedschaft gibt. Also ein umgekehrter Rauswurfgrund. Zumindest eben Griechenland wie auch Türkei wurden während der Mitgliedschaft auch schon mal von einer Militärdiktatur regiert, Portugal glaube ich auch.


das meinte ich schon weiter oben mit den fehlern, die die nato bei gründung und die die eu so viele jahre später ebenso begangen hat.

kein mechanismus zum rauswurf, kaum mehrheitsentscheidungen, sondern einzelne vetos reichen usw.. das waren auf lange sicht einfach dumme entscheidungen, da niemand voraussehen kann wie und in welche richtung sich die einzelnen mitglieder mittel- und langfristig entwickeln.
hat ein wenig etwas von der naiven sicht "frieden durch handel" - russland belehrt uns gerade eines besseren.
nato und eu? "sind sie erstmal drin, werden sie sich schon auf ewig vernünftig verhalten" - die türkei und ungarn bspw. belehren uns auch da eines besseren.

werden "wir" daraus lernen? die geschichte lässt einen nicht gerade hoffen.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> das meinte ich schon weiter oben mit den fehlern, die die nato bei gründung und die die eu so viele jahre später ebenso begangen hat.
> 
> kein mechanismus zum rauswurf, kaum mehrheitsentscheidungen, sondern einzelne vetos reichen usw.. das waren auf lange sicht einfach dumme entscheidungen, da niemand voraussehen kann wie und in welche richtung sich die einzelnen mitglieder mittel- und langfristig entwickeln.
> hat ein wenig etwas von der naiven sicht "frieden durch handel" - russland belehrt uns gerade eines besseren.
> ...


Witzig in dem Zusammenhang fand ich das Interview mit Mutti.
"Sie hat nie an Wandel durch Handel geglaubt"
"Sie wusste spätestens seit 2014 dass Putin die EU vernichten will."

Ich so: wtf?????

EU:
Der Kompromiss und der Mehrheitsentscheid ist das oberste Steuerungsprinzip in einer Demokratie.
Dass funktioniert (mehr oder weniger) bis ins EU-Parlament.
Nur die allerwichtigsten Entscheidungen basieren auf einem aus meiner Sicht eher diktatorischen Einheitsprinzip.
K. A. was sich da die Gründungsväter dabei gedacht haben...

Dito Nato.
Bin da vollkommen bei dir.
Politische Landschaften in Ländern ändern sich zwangsläufig.
Es kann zu Entwicklungen wie in der Türkei oder Ungarn kommen.
Dass da kein Vetorecht gegen sich diktatorisch entwickelnde Länder oder besser ein Mehrheitsentscheid eingebaut wurde, ist mir ebenso unverständlich.


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was die Rüstungsindustrie kann Termine nicht halten? Sag bloß


Meinst du, das ist wirklich das Hauptproblem hier, ich glaube eher hier hat Scholz und seine Berater wieder die Schuld. Anscheinend hat man weder Rheinmetall (die Ukraine wohl auch nicht) über die Tauschabsichten informiert, noch Ägypten mitgeteilt, dass das deren bestelltes IRIS System später kommt. Ich mein die Tatsache mit der Lieferzeit des IRIS Systems war ja eigentlich schon bei der Verkündung klar, weil das System noch so neu ist, aber Rest ist ja wieder eine absolute Shitshow.

Das mit dem Softwareupdate für die M270 ist hoffentlich eine Ente, wenn nicht, wird das bestimmt sehr gut ankommen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534636945300652039

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der halbe Westen macht sich schon über uns lustig bzw. ist sauer auf uns und auf der anderen Seite, werden viele Deutsche immer genervter, weil alle gegen die Deutschen schießen. Ich kann beide Seite verstehen, nur sollte den bockigen Deutschen auch klar sein, ohne die Waffen wird es in der Ukraine nicht gehen und mit Versprechen kann man aktuell nicht kämpfen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Merci


hier haste noch was von der russischen Seite



Spoiler: Video russischen Seite







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534800518614335489

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und hier weil immer mal behauptet wird, die Russen machen keinen direkten Angriffe:



Spoiler: Angriff Mi-35M







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534770230765015040

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






So sah es am 24.02 in Belarus aus, das waren die ganzen Helis die zum Flughafen Hostomel geflogen sind, der Großteil der Soldaten wird mittlerweile Tod sein und die meisten Helis sind wahrscheinlich auch Schrott.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> So sah es am 24.02 in Belarus aus, das waren die ganzen Helis die zum Flughafen Hostomel geflogen sind, der Großteil der Soldaten wird mittlerweile Tod sein und die meisten Helis sind wahrscheinlich auch Schrott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher hast du denn das Bild?
Und warum stehen so schön in Reih und Glied?
Eine bessere Einladung fürn Erdkampfflugzeug gibt es ja gar nicht.
Da reicht ein Überflug nur mit BK und die sind alle Altmetall...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn das Bild?
> Und warum stehen so schön in Reih und Glied?
> Eine bessere Einladung fürn Erdkampfflugzeug gibt es ja gar nicht.
> Da reicht ein Überflug nur mit BK und die sind alle Altmetall...


naja, ich glaube nicht, dass die ukrainer auf dem staatsgebiet von belarus militärisch agieren?


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> naja, ich glaube nicht, dass die ukrainer auf dem staatsgebiet von belarus militärisch agieren?


ICH hätte damit kein Problem...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> ICH hätte damit kein Problem...


sollte auch nur eine antwort auf deine frage sein, warum die so schön in reih und glied stehen. ^^ die stehen da ja nicht auf ukrainischem boden. wobei, wenn man an den konvoi der russen anfang des krieges nördlich von kiew denkt, wäre denen auch das zuzutrauen.


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn das Bild?
> Und warum stehen so schön in Reih und Glied?
> Eine bessere Einladung fürn Erdkampfflugzeug gibt es ja gar nicht.
> Da reicht ein Überflug nur mit BK und die sind alle Altmetall...


Twitter, hier mal der der halbe Link  damit es keine Vorschau erstellt, darunter findest du mehrere Videos:

/RALee85/status/1502702937700814849

Wie @juko888 schon geschrieben hat, standen die so in Belarus und dazu mehrere S-300s in Reichtweite, das wäre blanker Selbstmord gewesen, mal davon abgesehen, waren die Ukrainer damit beschäftigt ein paar MiGs zu retten, als die Flughäfen bombardiert wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Witzig in dem Zusammenhang fand ich das Interview mit Mutti.
> "Sie hat nie an Wandel durch Handel geglaubt"
> "Sie wusste spätestens seit 2014 dass Putin die EU vernichten will."
> 
> Ich so: wtf?????


Ich glaube ihr das sogar einigermaßen!

Ich verstehe auch nicht so wirklich die Aufregung und ich habe das schon mehrmals hier geschrieben, es gab zu der Zeit keine andere politische Mehrheit, es war ein komplettes Versagen von Politikern, Eliten und *Volk!*

Ich persönlich kann mich noch sehr gut an diese Zeit erinnern, denn ich war ein "Hartliner" und selbst in meiner eigenen Partei wurde ich hin und wieder als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet. Zu dieser Zeit wurden hier in Deutschland alle Leute, die sich öffentlich zu kritisch gegenüber Russland äußerten, eine härtere Gangart forderten  oder sogar eine massivere Wiederaufrüstung, massivst angegangen, bis hin zu körperlichen Bedrohungen und Morddrohungen.

Ich erinnere mal an Golineh Atai, die damals bezgl Krim Annexion, Donbass Krieg und Abschuss von MH17 ein sehr bekanntes Gesicht war (ARD Korrespondentin Moskau 2013-2018), sie stand unter Dauerbeschuss und Bedrohung von "Putinverstehern", kann man überall nach Googeln, z.B. mit Drohungen an Golineh Atai.

Nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung und ich denke Merkel denkt da ähnlich und hat es in dem angesprochenen Interview auch in einem Nebensatz gesagt, es gab keine politische Mehrheit für eine noch härtere Gangart gegenüber Russland und schon gar keine für wesentlich mehr Geld für die BW. Über die SPD zu dieser Zeit, hat die Presse ja schon einiges in letzter Zeit aufgeklärt.

Ich halte es für ein komplettes Gesammtversagen Deutschlands, was politische, wirtschaftliche, geistige Eliten sowie die große Mehrheit des Volkes einschließt. Keiner wollte das sehen oder hören, es störte nur beim Status Quo, Geschäfte machen und Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen.

Man sieht doch die verlogene Agenda noch Heute, gerade bei den Unterzeichnern des Alice Schwarzer Briefes und ihrer Narrative. Eines davon, "Das Morden" muss gestoppt werden, die 14000 Toten plus abgeschossene Ferienflieger etc. störte über 7-8 Jahre herzlich wenige, wenn man es anführte, kamen sofort heftige Reaktionen, jetzt soll sich die Ukraine unbedingt "ergeben", mit der Begründung das nicht noch mehr Leute sterben, was einen 8 Jahre lang völlig egal war.
M.A. nach soll sich die Ukraine schnellst möglich ergeben, damit diese leute wieder ihre Ruhe haben und sich wieder ihrem alten zerbrochenen Weltbild zuwenden können, egal was es die Ukraine und ihre Bevölkerung kostet, Hauptsache aus dem Sinn!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat man weder Rheinmetall (die Ukraine wohl auch nicht) über die Tauschabsichten informiert, noch Ägypten mitgeteilt, dass das deren bestelltes IRIS System später kommt.


Das sind alles unbestätigte Aussagen, bei Iris T hat Baerbock ja extra gesagt, dass das mit Ägypten abgeklärt sei.


Optiki schrieb:


> Der halbe Westen macht sich schon über uns lustig bzw. ist sauer auf uns und auf der anderen Seite, werden viele Deutsche immer genervter, weil alle gegen die Deutschen schießen.


Macht er nicht weil sie selbst nicht mehr machen, DEU steht auf Platz 5 bei den Lieferungen.
Westliche Panzer liefert niemand, richtige Schützenpanzer auch nicht, Flugabwehr (über der Ebene Manpad)
wurde bis jetzt auch von niemanden zugesagt außer uns, nur bei der Artillerie waren andere schneller,
aber bei den Selbstfahrlafetten haben wir auch nur Systeme auf LKW aus Frankreich und ein paar M109 mit massiven technischen Problemen wie man so hört.


compisucher schrieb:


> ICH hätte damit kein Problem...


Joar das war aber vor Kriegsbeginn das Bild


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht so wirklich die Aufregung und ich habe das schon mehrmals hier geschrieben, es gab zu der Zeit keine andere politische Mehrheit, es war ein komplettes Versagen von Politikern, Eliten und *Volk!*


Aber wir sind eine repräsentative Demokratie und Merkel hätte, wenn es ihr wichtig gewesen wäre, ihre politische 
Zukunft zur Disposition stellen sollen.
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal:





						Deutscher Bundestag - Gerhard Schröders Vertrauensfrage (2001)
					

Vor neun Jahren musste der Bundestag zum vierten Mal über die Vertrauensfrage eines Kanzlers abstimmen. Gerhard Schröder verknüpfte die Vertrauensfrage mit einer Sachfrage: dem Antrag...




					www.bundestag.de
				




So kann man die eigenen Leute auf Linie bringen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So kann man die eigenen Leute auf Linie bringen.


Ja klar mit der SPD, man ich streite mich nicht darüber mit dir, ich halte deine Argumentation für einen Mythos!
Die typische Ex-Post Argumentation, hinterher sind alle schlauer!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja kalr mit der SPD, man ich streite mich nicht darüber mit dir, ich halte deine Argumentation für einen Mythos!


Merkel hat ihr politisches Überleben nie mit in die Waagschale geworfen, das ist Fakt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja kalr mit der SPD


Sie hat auch unter Schwarz Gelb nach Georgien nicht anders ggü. Russland gehandelt.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr das sogar einigermaßen!


Du, ich auch, sogar vollkommen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht so wirklich die Aufregung und ich habe das schon mehrmals hier geschrieben, es gab zu der Zeit keine andere politische Mehrheit, es war ein komplettes Versagen von Politikern, Eliten und *Volk!*


Ich rege mich mich nicht auf, erwarte auch keine Entschuldigung oder so, aber ein wenig Einsicht wäre evtl. angemessen.
Zu sagen, sie hat alle Infos gehabt, aber hat aus Gründen nicht darauf reagiert ist ein wenig zu wenig für mich.

Der Punkt ist, sie hat jahrelang (?) Informationen gehabt, welche aus meiner Sicht die ureigensten Sicherheitsinteressen Deutschlands betreffen.
Im Interview schiebt sie ein wenig die Schuld auf den damaligen Koalitionspartner SPD, nicht grundsätzlich anders gehandelt zu haben.
OK, aber bei vielen anderen Themen hat sie ohne größere Rücksicht auf Koalitionspartnern ihr Ding durchgezogen, ausgerechnet hier nicht.

Ich stelle mir nur vor dem geistigen Auge vor, wie Merkel, meinethalben sogar vor oder während 2014 nach einem Putin-Treffen ihre Erkenntnis im Kabinett Kund tut: 
"Hey, der Putin hasst die EU und uns, das wird nix mit nur Wirtschaftskooperation zum Befrieden."

Da hätte ich, unbedarft der militärischen Qualität der BW doch mal an den Wirtschaftsminister gerichtet gesagt:
Checkt mal die Handelbeziehungen durch, bestehen irgendwo zu große Abhängigkeiten? Können wir erpresst werden?

Selbst WENN kein militärisches Drohszenario erkennbar gewesen wäre (was ich auf strittig Stelle) war doch spätestens mit dem Hampelmann Trump im Weissen Haus klar, hey, wir müssen mehr eigenständig tun.
Und was wurde getan? - Kitas von vdL eingerichtet - tolle Maßnahme, hilft echt weiter...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für ein komplettes Gesammtversagen Deutschlands, was politische, wirtschaftliche, geistige Eliten sowie die große Mehrheit des Volkes einschließt. Keiner wollte das sehen oder hören, es störte nur beim Status Quo, Geschäfte machen und Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen.


Die einseitige Abhängigkeit an nur einen Rohstofflieferanten von über 60% bei Gas ist auch aus wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht völliger Bullshit. Sowas macht kein Unternehmen, das halbwegs geradeaus denken kann.
Es war schlichtweg bequem - thats all.
Es braucht weder Putin noch Krieg, es würde ja schon ein größeres Erdbeben oder sonstige Naturkatastrophe reichen, um die wenigen Gaspipelines aus Russland massiv zu stören.
Und was dann?


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind alles unbestätigte Aussagen, bei Iris T hat Baerbock ja extra gesagt, dass das mit Ägypten abgeklärt sei.


Ich weiß nicht, welchen Aussagen man da trauen soll. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht er nicht weil sie selbst nicht mehr machen, DEU steht auf Platz 5 bei den Lieferungen.
> Westliche Panzer liefert niemand, richtige Schützenpanzer auch nicht, Flugabwehr (über der Ebene Manpad)
> wurde bis jetzt auch von niemanden zugesagt außer uns, nur bei der Artillerie waren andere schneller,
> aber bei den Selbstfahrlafetten haben wir auch nur Systeme auf LKW aus Frankreich und ein paar M109 mit massiven technischen Problemen wie man so hört.


Kommt  halt darauf an, mit welcher Brille man das betrachtet. Mit einem militärischen Hintergrund, wie du ihn hast sieht man es so, aber die normale Bevölkerung im Westen sieht das Handeln von Deutschland definitiv kritisch. Selbst Kanäle die sich sonst mit militärische Sachen (Osint) beschäftigen, belächeln das Verhalten von Deutschland. Wir haben Schutzausrüstung, normale Munition und Anti-Fahrzeug geliefert, aber die erste Phase des Krieges ist vorbei und wir haben den nächsten Schritt noch nicht gemacht, sondern ihn nur eingeleitet. Es ist schön, dass das System der PHZ2000 nochmal übersetzt wird und an das Zielsystem der Ukrainer angepasst wird, aber das hätte alles schon viel eher passieren können, genau wie die Ausbildung an den Geparden, da hätte viel früher das go kommen müssen. Die Politik schiebt und schiebt und präsentiert dann großzügig halbfertige Lösung. Das die Bundeswehr und die Rüstungsindustrie nicht so schnell können ist klar, aber der Rest ist einfach nur noch unnötig.  

Der Bundestag schieb doch aktuell die Entscheidung über Lieferungen schon wieder vor sich her.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

@ compisucher

Ich kann mit deiner Arrgumentation durchaus leben, ich fand ihre Argumentation auch sehr dünn, vor allen dingen das so gar keine Einsicht vorhanden war.
Allerdings halte ich die SPD und ihre Verstrickungen und Mauscheleien für noch heftiger, gerade in Bezug auf den Gasmarkt, Liberalisierung und Verkauf der *deutschen* Infarstruktur an russische Konzerne.
Komisch das während Gabriels Amtszeit, richtigerweise sehr schnell ein Vorbehalt gegen chinesische Übernahmen kam (Kuka), aber bei Russland so überhaupt gar nichts.



compisucher schrieb:


> OK, aber bei vielen anderen Themen hat sie ohne größere Rücksicht auf Koalitionspartnern ihr Ding durchgezogen, ausgerechnet hier nicht.


Ähm, gegenüber ihrer eigenen Partei, wo gegenüber dem Koalitionspartner SPD?

Aber du hast schon recht, ihre Handlungen auch vor dem Hintegrund ihrer Aussagen werfen mehr Fragen auf als sie beantworten, aber wie gesagt man sollte nie vergessen, das da Gesamtdeutschland schön mitgezogen ist.


Optiki schrieb:


> Der Bundestag schieb doch aktuell die Entscheidung über Lieferungen schon wieder vor sich her.


Äh, absolutes nein! Der Bundestag hat die Lieferungen von schweren Waffen allgemein *beschlossen.*
Wer hier schiebt ist einzig und alleine die Regierung, federführend das Kanzleramt und das Verteidigungsministerium beides SPD.
Der Bundestag muss nach der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes zur schweren Waffenlieferungen eben nicht jedesmal neue Lieferungen abwinken!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welchen Aussagen man da trauen soll.


Ich traue erstmal der Außenministerin als quellenlosen Twitteraussagen 


Optiki schrieb:


> Mit einem militärischen Hintergrund, wie du ihn hast sieht man es so, aber die normale Bevölkerung im Westen sieht das Handeln von Deutschland definitiv kritisch.


Ja die Kommunikation von Scholz ist ja schlimmer als die Realität.


Optiki schrieb:


> Es ist schön, dass das System der PHZ2000 nochmal übersetzt wird und an das Zielsystem der Ukrainer angepasst wird, aber das hätte alles schon viel eher passieren können, genau wie die Ausbildung an den Geparden, da hätte viel früher das go kommen müssen.


Wir haben 108 PzH2000 in der Truppe, 40 sind einsatzbereit.
7 Stück abgeben ist eigentlich eine Katastrophe für die Ausbildung und Übung der deutschen Soldaten.

Da hängt sehr viel in der Inst und der Logistik für das Großgerät, sonst hätten wir mehr Klarstand.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit deiner Arrgumentation durchaus leben, ich fand ihre Argumentation auch sehr dünn, vor allen dingen das so gar keine Einsicht vorhnden wr.


Alles gut, sie heisst nicht umsonst Mutti, alle wurden eingelullt einschließlich meiner Wenigkeit und  D. war 16 Jahre lang in einer selbstgewählten Stasis gefangen.
Mir hat sinngemäß ein einziger Satz gefehlt:
"Hätte ich 2014 schon geahnt, was im Februar 2022 passiert, hätte ich manche Dinge anders angegangen. Ich konnte es aber nicht erkennen."
Hätte mir gereicht...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich die SPD und ihre Verstrickungen und Mauscheleien für noch heftiger, gerde in Bezug auf den Gasmarkt, Liberlisierung und Verkauf der *deutschen* Infarstruktur an russische Konzerne.
> Komisch das während Gabriels Amtszeit, richtigerweise sehr schnell ein Vorbehalt gegen chinesische Übernahmen kam (Kuka), aber bei Russland so überhaupt gar nichts.


Ja, und ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, was der SPD an Russland so liegt.
Die Wiege des Kommunismus?
Das ist nunmehr 100 Jahre her und ein seit Jahrzehnten durch und durch korrupter Oligarchenstaat hat relativ wenig mit den heren Idealen von damals zu tun.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm, gegenüber ihrer eigenen Partei, wo gegenüber dem Koalitionspartner SPD?


Nun ja, ich denke noch....


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber du hast schon recht, ihre Handlungen auch vor dem Hintegrund ihrer Aussagen werfen mehr Fragen auf als sie beantworten, aber wie gesagt man sollte nie vergessen, das das Gesamtdeutschland schön mitgezogen ist.


Ihre (Nicht-)Handlungen stehen im krassen Widerspruch zu ihrem vorgeblichen Wissen - und das irritiert mich so.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Juni 2022)

wie ist das eigentlich heute mit dem ganzen gerät? als ich damals™ meinen Gwd abgeleistet hatte hieß es immer, dass im grunde nur ein paar unserer panzer (die gibts mittlerweile sogar gar nicht mehr--->PzFlaRak) einsatzbereit wären und der (große?) rest mehr oder weniger demontiert und konserviert irgendwo rumstünden. wenn das heute noch so sein sollte könnte man dann nicht liefern, was aktuell einsatzbereit ist und das eingelagerte zeug reaktivieren?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> oder weniger demontiert und konserviert irgendwo rumstünden. wenn das heute noch so sein sollte könnte man dann nicht liefern, was aktuell einsatzbereit ist und das eingelagerte zeug reaktivieren?


Kann man, aber wie oben geschrieben:
Dann ist das Heer auf 2 oder 3 Jahre blanker als ohnehin schon und man kann kaum noch üben oder ausbilden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Juni 2022)

dauert das echt so lange? derbe. naja... unsere ausbilder haben schon damals auch immer gesagt, dass "wenn der Russe käme", wir eh am arsch gewesen wären - vermutlich eben weil. ^^


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äh, absolutes nein! Der Bundestag hat die Lieferungen von schweren Waffen allgemein *beschlossen.*
> Wer hier schiebt ist einzig und alleine die Regierung, federführend das Kanzleramt und das Verteidigungsministerium beides SPD.
> Der Bundestag muss nach der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes zur schweren Waffenlieferungen eben nicht jedesmal neue Lieferungen abwinken!


Stimmt, du hast recht, es ist die Bundesregierung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich traue erstmal der Außenministerin als quellenlosen Twitteraussagen


Ich weiß was du meinst, aber in dem Fall ist es die Seite Business Insider gewesen, trotzdem sollte man natürlich erstmal davon ausgehen das unsere Außenministerin die Wahrheit sagt, obwohl sie ja schon die Aussage von Scholz berichtigen bzw. die Erwartungen daraus dämpfen musste, was wiederum die Politik in ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit belastet. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja die Kommunikation von Scholz ist ja schlimmer als die Realität.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben 108 PzH2000 in der Truppe, 40 sind einsatzbereit.
> 7 Stück abgeben ist eigentlich eine Katastrophe für die Ausbildung und Übung der deutschen Soldaten.
> 
> Da hängt sehr viel in der Inst und der Logistik für das Großgerät, sonst hätten wir mehr Klarstand.



Ich verstehe euren aktuellen Stand bzw. eher die Ursachen schon, die Situation ist so wie sie ist, nur anscheinend kann die Politik damit überhaupt nicht umgehen bzw. mit den Gegebenheiten arbeiten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man, aber wie oben geschrieben:
> Dann ist das Heer auf 2 oder 3 Jahre blanker als ohnehin schon und man kaum noch üben oder ausbilden.


Wenn du mal Zeit hast, könntest du vlt mal anhand der Panzerhaubitzen beschreiben, wie das Ganze funktioniert bei der Bundeswehr, von mir aus auch im Militärthema.

Wie kann man 108 Stück haben, wovon nur 40 Stück einsatzbereit sind und dann 2-3 Jahre ohne Gerät dastehen.
Anscheinend sind ja die Lieferzeit von der Industrie so hoch, aber was ist mit den übrigen 68 Stück, wurden die alle genutzt bis zum Defekt oder haben die Standschäden oder fehlen einfach Ersatzteile dafür? Wie viele sind den für einen richtigen Einsatz geplant, die 40 Stück oder sogar 54? Dann gibt es ja bestimmt noch Welche, die nur für Übungen genutzt werden und dann gibt es vlt Welche, die wirklich defekt sind und dann vlt noch Welche, die eine große Wartung brauchen?


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> dauert das echt so lange? derbe. naja... unsere ausbilder haben schon damals auch immer gesagt, dass "wenn der Russe käme", wir eh am arsch gewesen wären - vermutlich eben weil. ^^


Nun, wir in D. haben ja das Problem, dass nicht nur Material sondern auch ausreichend geeignetes Personal zu Verfügung steht. Wir würden uns so oder so extrem mit einer direkten Bedrohung schwer tun.

Die USA haben in WK II auch gut ein Jahr gebraucht, um von mehr oder weniger reiner Marktwirtschaft auf Kriegswirtschaft umzustellen.
Die hatten aber den "kleinen" Vorteil ganzer Ozeane zw. ihnen und den Hauptgegnern.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, und ich verstehe es nicht wirklich, was der SPD an Russland so liegt.
> Die Wiege des Kommunismus?
> Das ist nunmehr 100 Jahre her und ein seit Jahrzehnten durch und durch korrupter Oligarchenstaat hat relativ wenig mit den heren Idealen von damals zu tun.


Ich kann dir das sagen an was das liegt, auch nicht nur ausschließlich bei der SPD, sondern auch bei vielen anderen Eliten und auch dem Normalo in Deutschland. Eine Politisierung des Historischen, die eben aus politischen Gründen (Nazi Deutschland, Gräultaten, Vernichtungskrieg, Holocaust etc.) einige wichtige Fakten ignoriert oder aus Schuldgründen absichtlich etwas anders darstellt.
Die UdSSR wird auch *politisch* als Opfer des Nazi Regimes gesehen, was m.A. nach komplett falsch ist und auch zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen führt!
Stalin hat sich mit dem Deutsch-Sowjetischen Nichtangriffspakt und dem sehr umfangreichen Paket, was Aufteilung der Kriegsbeute Polens, Absteckung der Einflussphären Deutschland sund UdSSR in Osteuropa und besonders wichtig, massive Rohstofflieferungen UdSSR an Deutschland beinhaltete, ins Bett gelegt und gevögelt!
Und das obwohl Hitler wohl in jeder Rede seit 1928 Bolschewismus = Judentum geschrieen hat und es wohl auch genügend Übersetzer gab, die "Mein Kampf" ins Russische übersetzt haben. Er wusste sehr genau mit wem er sich da ins Bett gelegt hat und er hat mit seinen Rohstofflieferungen überhaupt erst ermöglicht, dass Deutschland und die Wehrmacht in der Lage waren Frankreich, Norwegen, Balkan und Griechenland Feldzüge zu führen, das sich das auch mal gegen die UdSSR wenden könnte, bei Hitlers Persönlichkeit und Kriegszielen im Osten lag offen auf der Hand.
In jedem seriösen militärischen Buch über den Fall Barbarossa wird geschildert, dass die UdSSR spätestens seit Anfang 1941 über den Überfall grob im Bilde war, seit März 1941 gab es eine verdeckte Mobilisierung, Stalin passte der Zeitpunkt nur so überhaupt nicht in den Kram (Köpfung seiner Armee und tiefe Unstrukturierung nach finnischen Winterkrieg), deshalb unterließ er alles offizielle  um Hitler nicht noch mehr zu provozieren.
Aber die UdSSR war politisch kein (unschuldiges) Opfer eines deutschen Angriffskrieges.

Was richtig ist, das es einen Vernichtungskrieg mit unglaublichen und ziemlich einmaligen Gräultaten gegen die Menschen und Armee der UdSSR gab, dafür trägt Deutschland Verantwortung und Schuld, das beinhaltet aber eben auch die Menschen und Soldaten aus dem Baltikum, Belarus, Ukraine und anderen ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken, was bis heute von vielen Menschen in Deutschland nicht nachvollzogen worden ist, *politisch* schulden wir der Russischen Föderation als Nachfolger der UdSSR in Bezug auf den WWII sehr wenig bis gar nichts.
Die UdSSR hat den Ausbruch des WWII begünstigt oder mit herbeigeführt und Deutschland massiv unterstützt, bis es selber "Opfer" von Nazi Deutschland wurde, obwohl man sehr genau wusste mit wem man es zu tun hatte.

Diese Fakten kommen m.A. nach in der Schule und im öffentlichen Diskurs aus "Schuldgefühlen" wesentlich zu kurz!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, aber in dem Fall ist es die Seite Business Insider gewesen


Springer Medium, auch nicht besser 


Optiki schrieb:


> nur anscheinend kann die Politik damit überhaupt nicht umgehen bzw. mit den Gegebenheiten arbeiten.


Oder gar kommunizieren.
Die Bundeswehr war für die Politiker nicht beliebt, aber über alle Parteien hinweg.
Was hat Kiesewetter (CDU) letztens gesagt? "Man hat auf uns Verteidigungspolitiker nicht gehört"
Man beachte auch die Reaktionen zu Habecks Reise in die Ukraine letztes Jahr.


Optiki schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind ja die Lieferzeit von der Industrie so hoch, aber was ist mit den übrigen 68 Stück, wurden die alle genutzt bis defekt oder haben die Standschäden oder fehlen einfach Ersatzteil dafür?


Ersatzteile
Panzerhaubitzen sind ja echt keine Massenprodukte,
Also wenn du weder die Ersatzteile auf Lager hältst noch bereit bist für Einzelstücke zu bezahlen sondern
wartest bis du ein paar mehr Teile brauchst stehen die Kisten erstmal in der Inst bis man die Teile bestellt.
@hoffgang hatte irgendwo was dazu geschrieben.
Ach ja die Inst ist inzwischen zentral und nicht mehr in den einzelnen Btl.

Es ist alleine rechtlich viel zu tun um das ganze aufzuarbeiten, eine Behörde ist halt kein Unternehmen
und wenn man eine Behörde leiten will wie ein Unternehmen macht man was falsch.

Und ja Lambrecht ist die falsche Person im Amt, aber sie hat durch einen kleinen Handstreich den Beschaffungsamt
der Bundeswehr 20% Arbeit abgenommen.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das sagen an was das liegt, auch nicht nur ausschließlich bei der SPD, sondern auch bei vielen anderen Eliten und auch dem Normalo in Deutschland. Eine Politisierung des Historischen, die eben aus politischen Gründen (Nazi Deutschland, Gräultaten, Vernichtungskrieg, Holocaust etc.) einige wichtige Fakten ignoriert oder aus Schuldgründen absichtlich etwas anders darstellt.
> Die UdSSR wird auch *politisch* als Opfer des Nazi Regimes gesehen, was m.A. nach komplett falsch ist und auch zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen führt!


Zustimmung


Don-71 schrieb:


> Stalin hat sich mit dem Deutsch-Sowjetischen Nichtangriffspakt und dem sehr umfangreichen Paket, was Aufteilung der Kriegsbeute Polens, Absteckung der Einflussphären Deutschland sund UdSSR in Osteuropa und besonders wichtig, massive Rohstofflieferungen UdSSR an Deutschland beinhaltete, ins Bett gelegt und gevögelt!
> Und das obwohl Hitler wohl in jeder Rede seit 1928 Bolschewismus = Judentum geschrieen hat und es wohl auch genügend Übersetzer gab, die "Mein Kampf" ins Russische übersetzt haben. Er wusste sehr genau mit wem er sich da ins Bett gelegt hat und er hat mit seinen Rohstofflieferungen überhaupt erst ermöglicht, dass Deutschland und die Wehrmacht in der Lage waren Frankreich, Norwegen, Balkan und Griechenland Feldzüge zu führen, das sich das auch mal gegen die UdSSR wenden könnte, bei Hitlers Persönlichkeit und Kriegszielen im Osten lag offen auf der Hand.
> In jedem seriösen militärischen Buch über den Fall Barbarossa wird geschildert, dass die UdSSR spätestens seit Anfang 1941 über den Überfall grob im Bilde war, seit März 1941 gab es eine verdeckte Mobilisierung, Stalin passte der Zeitpunkt nur so überhaupt nicht in den Kram (Köpfung seiner Armee und tiefe Unstrukturierung nach finnischen Winterkrieg), deshalb unterließ er allesoffizielle  um Hitler nicht noch mehr zu provozieren.
> Aber die UdSSR war politisch (kein) unschuldiges Opfer eines deutschen Angriffskrieges.


Zustimmung


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was richtig ist, das es einen Vernichtungskrieg mit unglaublichen und ziemlich einmaligen Gräultaten gegen die Menschen und Armee der UdSSR gab, dafür trägt Deutschland Verantwortung und Schuld, das beinhaltet aber eben auch die Menschen und Soldaten aus dem Baltikum, Belarus, Ukraine und anderen ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken, was bis heute von vielen Menschen in Deutschland nicht nachvollzogen worden ist, *politisch* schulden wir der Russischen Föderation als Nachfolger der UdSSR in Bezug auf den WWII sehr wenig bis gar nichts.


Sehe ich sogar differenzierter.
Die geplante und zum Teil vollzogene Auslöschung einer ganzen Religionsgruppe ist unentschuldbar.
Tatsache ist aber auch, dass die jüdische Bevölkerung in Polen oder der UdSSR fast gleich verhasst war, wie bei den Nazis. 
Der älteste Bruder meines Vaters (also mein Onkel) der ununterbrochen von 1939 bis 1944 an der Ostfront war, erzählte uns immer, dass es sehr viele Polen, (Weiss-) russen und Ukrainer gab, die von sich aus in die Kommandostäbe der Wehrmacht kamen, um versteckte Juden zu petzen.
Das änderte sich erst dann, als mit dem Partisanenkrieg ganze Dörfer und Städte von der Wehrmacht abgefackelt wurden.
Ob das nun nur seine Sicht der Dinge oder allgemeiner Fakt war, weiss ich natürlich nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die UdSSR hat den Ausbruch des WWII begünstigt oder mit herbeigeführt und Deutschland massiv unterstützt, bis es selber "Opfer" von Nazi Deutschland wurde, obwohl man sehr genau wusste mit wem man es zu tun hatte.


Das "mit herbeigeführt" möchte ich jetzt nicht wirklich unterstreichen.
Woran ziehst du das fest?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das "mit herbeigeführt" möchte ich jetzt nicht wirklich unterstreichen.
> Woran ziehst du das fest?


Öhm Lieferungen an das deutsche Reich, einen freien Rücken beim Westfeldzug garantieren und sowas halt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die geplante und zum Teil vollzogene Auslöschung einer ganzen Religionsgruppe ist unentschuldbar.


Nenn es nicht Religionsgruppe, eher (konturierte Ethnie)


compisucher schrieb:


> Der älteste Bruder meines Vaters (also mein Onkel) der ununterbrochen von 1939 bis 1944 an der Ostfront war, erzählte uns immer, dass es sehr viele Polen, (Weiss-) russen und Ukrainer gab, die von sich aus in die Kommandostäbe der Wehrmacht kamen, um versteckte Juden zu petzen.


Ja, im Osten war der Judenhass tendenziell größer als im Westen Europas.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das "mit herbeigeführt" möchte ich jetzt nicht wirklich unterstreichen.
> Woran ziehst du das fest?


Was hätte Hitler machen können, wenn Stalin ihm gesagt hätte, er sieht einen Angriff auf Polen als unfreundlichen oder kriegerischen Akt gegen die Sicherheit der UdSSR, ansonsten hat Sparanus  den richtigen Pfad beschrieben, das wurde ja bei den Gesprächen abgeklärt.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm Lieferungen an das deutsche Reich, einen freien Rücken beim Westfeldzug garantieren und sowas halt.


Na ja, das Deutsche Reich handelte bis Ende 1941 via Marokko, Portugal und Spanien mit den USA, sehr vielen südamerikanischen Ländern und ironischer Weise sogar mit den Briten (obwohl längst im Kriegszustand).
Der Film Casablanca hat ja einen gewissen Hintergrund, den viele verdrängen...
Rücken frei halten: Yo, dafür war ja der Pakt gedacht und das Papier bedurfte zwei Unterschriften.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nenn es nicht Religionsgruppe, eher (konturierte Ethnie)


Na ja, ich weiss es nicht genau. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass all die 6 Mio. (osteuropäischen) Juden tatsächlich direkt vom alten Abraham abstammen. Denke, das war schlichtweg ein Konglomerat aus verschiedensten Ethnien, die einen gemeinsamen Glauben hatten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, im Osten war der Judenhass tendenziell größer als im Westen Europas.


Zweifellos, es gab ja auch vor Gröfaz sehr viele Pogrome gegen Juden, gerade in der UdSSR.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ich weiss es nicht genau. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass all die 6 Mio. (osteuropäischen) Juden tatsächlich direkt vom alten Abraham abstammen. Denke, das war schlichtweg ein Konglomerat aus verschiedensten Ethnien, die einen gemeinsamen Glauben hatten.


Das ist doch das komplett Schitzophräne, nach 2000 Jahren Diaspora ist man doch längst ethnisch zehnmal durchmischt und zum aller größten Teil Assimiliert. Ich bin da mit der Religion zumindestens als oberflächliches Erkennungsmerkmal d'accord. Man brauchte einfach einen Blitzableiter für den WWI und Minderheiten auch gerade die jüdische Minderheit bot sich an.
Als wenn Trotzki als jüdischer Russe, die gleiche Ethnie wie ein Rothschild hatte, zum lachen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ich weiss es nicht genau. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass all die 6 Mio. (osteuropäischen) Juden tatsächlich direkt vom alten Abraham abstammen. Denke, das war schlichtweg ein Konglomerat aus verschiedensten Ethnien, die einen gemeinsamen Glauben hatten.


Warum hab ich wohl von einer konstruierten Ethnie geschrieben? 
Aber Religionsgruppe ist falsch, es reichte ja nicht wenn man sich hat taufen lassen oder so wie
damals im Mittelalter wo man als man Christ wurde plötzlich mehr oder weniger akzeptiert war.


compisucher schrieb:


> Rücken frei halten: Yo, dafür war ja der Pakt gedacht und das Papier bedurfte zwei Unterschriften


Und es hat funktioniert, denn so dumm nicht aus dem ersten Weltkrieg zu lernen war Hitler ja auch nicht.
Er wollte keinen 2 Frontenkrieg und das hat zwar nicht vollkommen geklappt, aber in die Richtung ging das ganze.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hätte Hitler machen können, wenn Stalin ihm gesagt hätte, er sieht einen Angriff auf Polen als unfreundlichen oder kriegerischen Akt gegen die Sicherheit der UdSSR, ansonsten hat Sparanus  den richtigen Pfad beschrieben, das wurde ja bei den Gesprächen abgeklärt.


Nun ja, Fernziel von Gröfaz war ja schon immer "Lebensraum", insofern wäre das zeitlich aber nicht inhaltlich anders verlaufen.
Das Angebot war ja aber auch überaus schmackhaft:
Polen war den Russen damals wie heute ein Dorn im Auge, die Beute Ostpolen nur zu verlockend.
Und das "Stillhalten" der Deutschen beim inhalieren der Baltischen Staaten und Teilen Rumäniens (das heutige Moldau) war ja auch für Russland was.

Gegenseitig deckende Interessenslage, würde ich das mal formulieren.
Da muss man sich nicht mögen, nur regeln...


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, Fernziel von Gröfaz war ja schon immer "Lebensraum", insofern wäre das zeitlich aber nicht inhaltlich anders verlaufen.
> Das Angebot war ja aber auch überaus schmackhaft:
> Polen war den Russen damals wie heute ein Dorn im Auge, die Beute Ostpolen nur zu verlockend.
> Und das "Stillhalten" der Deutschen beim inhalieren der Baltischen Staaten und Teilen Rumäniens (das heutige Moldau) war ja auch für Russland was.
> ...


Völlig richtig!
Aber das hat doch Hitler erst befähigt und dazu ermuntert loszuschlagen, ohne den Pakt mit der UdSSR, kein Krieg gegen Polen und die Alliierten, weil einmal nicht genügend militärische Stärke und zum zweiten keine Rohstoffe für die Rüstungsproduktion, bis man den westlichen und südlichen Teil Europas plus Norwegen unterworfen hat.
Stalin wusste das Polen garantiert war von GB und Frankreich und fand das gut, das sich sein Nazi Feind erstmal daran abarbeiten sollte, ging nur sehr viel schneller als erwartet. Die UdSSR hat den Krieg mit herbeigeführt, denn im Sommer 1939 war Hitler darauf angewiesen, einen Plan B sehe ich nicht.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Was anderes:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/stimmen-zum-ukraine-krieg-lauterbach-reist-in-die-ukraine-und-trifft-sich-mit-ukrainischem-gesundheitsminister_id_57275780.html
		


Da den Textteil zu Putin/Lawrow/China bitte....

Nun ja, mit den Begrifflichkeiten Putins, wie er Lawrow beschreibt, mag er nicht mal so unrecht haben...


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/stimmen-zum-ukraine-krieg-lauterbach-reist-in-die-ukraine-und-trifft-sich-mit-ukrainischem-gesundheitsminister_id_57275780.html
> ...


Wenn das stimmt liegen die Nerven wirklich blank, das ist ja so nichtmal vom Gröfatz so überliefert.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig!
> Aber das hat doch Hitler erst befähigt und dazu ermuntert loszuschlagen, ohne den Pakt mit der UdSSR, kein Krieg gegen Polen und die Alliierten, weil einmal nicht genügend militärische Stärke und zum zweiten keine Rohstoffe für die Rüstungsproduktion, bis man den westlichen und südlichen Teil Europas plus Norwegen unterworfen hat.
> Stalin wusste das Polen garantiert war von GB und Frankreich und fand das gut, das sich sein Nazi Feind erstmal daran abarbeiten sollte, ging nur sehr viel schneller als erwartet. Die UdSSR hat den Krieg mit herbeigeführt, denn im Sommer 1939 war Hitler darauf angewiesen, einen Plan B sehe ich nicht.


Für den Plan B war es wohl 1939 zu spät bzw. wäre weit in die Zukunft geschoben worden.

Im Prinzip hatte es Gröfaz von Anfang an verkackt. 
War eben ein Volllooser.
Merke: Lass nie wieder einen untalentierten Plakatmaler Staatschef werden.

Mit dem Aufbau des jüdischen Feindbildes musst es so kommen, wie es kam.

Man stelle sich hypothetisch vor, er hätte die Juden mit ins Boot geholt, um die jüdische Diaspora in Russland vom Bolschewikentum zu befreien und hätte den Juden ihren eigenen Staat als Ziel versprochen.

Am Schluss hätten noch die Amis mit uns Seite an Seite gegen die Russen gekämpft...


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für den Plan B war es wohl 1939 zu spät bzw. wäre weit in die Zukunft geschoben worden.
> 
> Im Prinzip hatte es Gröfaz von Anfang an verkackt.
> War eben ein Volllooser.
> ...


Alles soweit richtig, aber darum geht es doch nicht!
Der WWII fängt nach der "allgemeinen Lehre" im September 1939 mit dem Überfall auf Polen an, dieser Überfall plus Rohstofflieferungen, plus Nichtangriffspakt (Rücken freihalten)  gegen die polnischen Garntiemächte war abgesprochen, plus viele Dinge mehr. Also ich sehe nicht, wie Deutschland/Hitler ohne diesen UdSSR Deutschland Pakt Polen hätte angreifen können. Das alles war der russischen Führung *bewusst *und sie haben vorsätzlich den Pakt abgeschlossen und sich auch daran gehalten, auch im sicheren Wissen das Hitler Deutschland eigentlich ein absoluter Feind ist.
Natürlich hat Deutschland als absoluter Hauptverantwortlicher diesen Krieg ausgelöst und gewollt, aber die UdSSR hat ihn ermöglicht und das war den Verantwortlichen bewusst, insoweit tragen sie Mitverantwortung, jedenfalls sind sie Meilenweit von einem Opfer oder gar unschuldigen Opfer entfernt, auf das man 80 Jahre später noch irgendwie politisch Rücksicht nehmen müsste oder etwas schuldig ist.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles soweit richtig, aber darum geht es doch nicht!
> Der WWII fängt nach der "allgemeinen Lehre" im September 1939 mit dem Überfall auf Polen an, dieser Überfall plus Rohstofflieferungen, plus Nichtangriffspakt (Rücken freihalten)  gegen die polnischen Garntiemächte war abgesprochen, plus viele Dinge mehr. Also ich sehe nicht, wie Deutschland/Hitler ohne diesen UdSSR Deutschland Pakt Polen hätte angreifen können. Das alles war der russischen Führung *bewusst *und sie haben vorsätzlich den Pakt abgeschlossen und sich auch daran gehalten, auch im sicheren Wissen das Hitler Deutschland eigentlich ein absoluter Feind ist.
> Natürlich hat Deutschland als absoluter Hauptverantwortlicher diesen Krieg ausgelöst und gewollt, aber die UdSSR hat ihn ermöglicht und das war den Verantwortlichen bewusst, insoweit tragen sie Mitverantwortung, jedenfalls sind sie Meilenweit von einem Opfer oder gar unschuldigen Opfer entfernt, auf das man 80 Jahre später noch irgendwie politisch Rücksicht nehmen müsste oder etwas schuldig ist.


Alles gut, ich dachte, der Punkt der zumindest "fahrlässigen" Mitverantwortung der Ex-UdSSR wäre schon in Übereinstimmung abgehandelt gewesen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Fakten kommen m.A. nach in der Schule und im öffentlichen Diskurs aus "Schuldgefühlen" wesentlich zu kurz!


Passt zwar nicht (ganz) zum Thema, aber ich wäre ebenfalls dafür, daß die BRD diesbezüglich endlich mal ihren Kopf aus dem Arsch zieht und das endlose knien und büßen aufgibt.

Ja, damals ist großer Mist passiert und das sollten wir auch nie vergessen. Aber was können wir für die Sünden unserer Groß/Urgroßväter? Denn wer ohne Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!

Und wenn dann gewisse Leute meinen wegen "Entnazifizierung" und anderen fadenscheinigen Gründen (sind's ja leider fast immer) einen Angriffskrieg beginnen zu müssen, hebt sich bei mir nicht nur die Hutkrempe. 

Wenn ich aktuell nach Russland schau, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer der eigentliche "Nazi" ist und bezweifle, daß man aus der eigenen Vergangenheit gelernt hat.

Ganz nach dem Motto: "und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, dann schlag ich dir den Schädel ein"... 

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

Drei ausländische Kämpfer der ukrainischen Armee im Donbass zum Tode verurteilt
					

Zwei Briten und ein Marokkaner sind von einem prorussischen Separatistengericht in der Ukraine des »Söldnertums« für schuldig befunden worden. Den drei Männern droht die Todesstrafe.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Drei ausländische Kämpfer der ukrainischen Armee im Donbass zum Tode verurteilt
> 
> 
> Zwei Briten und ein Marokkaner sind von einem prorussischen Separatistengericht in der Ukraine des »Söldnertums« für schuldig befunden worden. Den drei Männern droht die Todesstrafe.
> ...


Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es nur zur Abschreckung dienen soll und sie sich dann so hinstellen als wären sie die moralisch Guten, die selbst nach einer solche Entscheidung die Leute am Leben lassen.

Der eine Brite gehörte definitiv zur offiziellen Marine der Ukraine und eigentlich alle 3 waren keine von den Freiwilligen die zuletzt angeworben wurden, der angesprochene Brite ist sogar mit einer Ukrainerin verheiratet. 

Diese ganze Sölderstory geht sich hinten und vorne nicht aus. 

Sie mussten damals aufgeben, weil sie gar keine Munition und auch kein Essen mehr hatten. Den Aiden haben die Russen sogar bei der Festnahme fotografiert und dann beim "freiwilligen" Interview hatte er lauter blaue Flecke und den Abdruck von einen Sturmgewehr auf der Stirn. 

@compisucher hattest du das russische Video im Spoiler gesehen? hier hast du noch ein Bild von einer Frankenstein-MiG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig!
> Aber das hat doch Hitler erst befähigt und dazu ermuntert loszuschlagen, ohne den Pakt mit der UdSSR, kein Krieg gegen Polen und die Alliierten, weil einmal nicht genügend militärische Stärke und zum zweiten keine Rohstoffe für die Rüstungsproduktion, bis man den westlichen und südlichen Teil Europas plus Norwegen unterworfen hat.
> Stalin wusste das Polen garantiert war von GB und Frankreich und fand das gut, das sich sein Nazi Feind erstmal daran abarbeiten sollte, ging nur sehr viel schneller als erwartet. Die UdSSR hat den Krieg mit herbeigeführt, denn im Sommer 1939 war Hitler darauf angewiesen, einen Plan B sehe ich nicht.



Warum hätte Stalin ihn auch aus politischer Sicht verhindern sollen?
England und Frankreich haben im russischen Bürgerkrieg die Anti-kommunistischen Kräfte sehr tatkräftig gegen die Kommunisten unterstützt, genauso wie die Polen im Polnisch-Russischen Krieg, zudem, soweit überliefert, soll man von Seiten der englischen und französischen Unterhändler wohl recht "hochnässig" und "star" in die Verhandlungen mit den Sovjets gegangen sein.

Es gab also aus russischer Sicht und Kalkül damals keine valide Basis, oder auch nur Sympathie, die dafür gesprochen hätte das Stalin sich mit Briten und Franzosen zwingend gegen Hitler zusammentun sollte.

Im Gegenteil, aus russischer Sicht konnte man bei dem Pakt mit Hitler eigentlich nur "profitieren" und zuschauen wie Franzosen, Engländer und Deutsche sich gegenseitig militärisch abnutzen würden und so sicherheitspolitisch und expansionistisch dazugewinnen (zumindest auf dem Papier).
Wobei man von russischer Seite durchaus fest davon ausging das es früher, oder ehr später, wie man viel mehr hoffte, zu einem Krieg mit Hitler kommen würde.

Das Ganze kam dann aber natürlich alles ein gutes Stück anders / ungünstiger als von russischer Seite erhofft (die Wehrmacht hat die Alliierten sehr schnell auf dem Kontinent geschlagen und Hitler bereits 1941 die UDSSR überfallen, mit einer nahezu, aus den Kämpfen zuvor, ungeschwächten Armee).


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Wo siehst du den Dissenz deines Posts zu meinen Ausführungen?
Ich schreibe genau das gleiche, sage aber, das in diesem Verhalten der UdSSR eine gewisse Mitverantwortung am Ausbruch des WWII liegt und das die UdSSR zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein politisches Opfer Nazi Deutschlands war.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2022)

Bitte zum Thema zurück, danke!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum hätte Stalin ihn auch aus politischer Sicht verhindern sollen?


Gab es nicht mal so ein Zitat, dass Kriege in Europa die Tendenz zur Ausweitung haben? 

Trennung

Polen pokert wieder hoch:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534763538581012480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als würde man mit harten Worten mehr erreichen...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2022)

https://tagesspiegel.liveblog.pro/lb-tagesspiegel/20220609180648/8104432dc0a62b03367a5bab1b4331463523f21638170fc0ed95539bc5bb24a4.jpg
		


Seh ich da LACK neben Putin?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Soll er doch kommen, der Vogel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man (nur) mit diesen Marken eigentlich Sendungen außerhalb der Ukraine aufgeben und würde das für eine Lieferung nach Russland reichen? Stelle ich mir herrlich vor, wenn 100 Millionen EU-Bürger je 100 Briefe schickt, die die russsische Post alle definitiv nicht weiter transportieren möchte  .
Wäre als Geldsendungs-Einschreiben mit Rückschein auch eine gute Möglichkeit für deutsche Gasversorger, die geforderten Bezahlungen in Rubel vorzunehmen.
Natürlich jeder Schein einzeln  .




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Waffenlieferungen usw. - mir als jemand der sich nie mit diesen Rüstungsthemen groß auseinandergesetzt hat ist es völlig fremd was da grade passiert. Offenbar hat kein Land der EU groß funktionierende militärische Gerätschaften? Alles marode, kaputt, nicht lieferbar, keine Munition, Software auf dem letzten Jahrtausend... ganze Länder haben keine 10 Panzer mehr die voll einsatzfähig sind? Wir stehen gefühlt völlig nackt da? Und trotzdem schafft es eine russische Armee monatelang mit riesigem Aufwand (ebenso maroder Gerätschaften) nicht weiter als ein paar 100km in Europa einzumarschieren?



Kein Land der EU bietet an, etwas zu schicken, was es selbst gerade braucht. Verschickt wird nur Reserve, kurz vor der Auslistung stehendes oder bereits ausgemustertes. Daraus resultiert auch ein Großteil der Probleme: Selbst die Bundeswehr hätte genug Munition, um z.B. Puma für ein paar Wochen im Gefecht zu versorgen und es müssten auch ettliche Dutzend einsatzbereit sein. Aber den Gepard hatte man eben schon vor 12 Jahren ausgemustert und beschlossen wurde das schon vor über 20 Jahren. Dementsprechend mieß waren der Erhaltungszustand, der Ersatzteilbestand und die Munitionsreserven, als man alles für über ein Jahrzehnt auf den Hinterhof geschmissen respektive die etwas besseren Teile Stück für Stück verscherbelt hat.

Im Prinzip bieten die Europäer ihren letzten Schrott an, nach dem sich vor einem halben Jahr niemand ein zweites Mal umgekguckt hätte. Aber ironischerweise sieht die Ukraine sich gerade mit genau den sowjetischen Modellen konfrontiert, gegen den die alte NATO-Technik mal angeschafft wurde und der Zustand ist bei den Russen auch kein Bisschen besser.

Das ist für mich auch die eigentliche Lehre aus der Situation:
Man braucht nicht einmal einen Schrotthaufen auf dem Niveau der Bundeswehr, um die großartige russische Armee aufzuhalten. Tatsächlich reicht (eine entsprechende Größe vorausgesetzt, die die NATO-Partner gemeinsam locker erreichen) eine Ausrüstung auf dem noch viel schlechteren Niveau der Ukrainer. Selbst wenn man am ersten Tag geschätzt ein Drittel seiner Luftwaffe am Boden (dem natürlich Lebensraum deutscher Lufteinheiten  ) verliert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht so wirklich die Aufregung und ich habe das schon mehrmals hier geschrieben, es gab zu der Zeit keine andere politische Mehrheit, es war ein komplettes Versagen von Politikern, Eliten und *Volk!*



Na dann mal Grüße an diejenigen, die schon immer "das Volk" waren/sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






compisucher schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/stimmen-zum-ukraine-krieg-lauterbach-reist-in-die-ukraine-und-trifft-sich-mit-ukrainischem-gesundheitsminister_id_57275780.html
> ...



Putin sagt eben auch manchmal die Wahrheit. Zum Beispiel wenn er sagt, welchen Ländern er welche Vorschriften machen will...

Aber dass es in Zaristan mittlerweile schon auf dieser Ebene bräckelt, kann wohl als sehr gutes Zeichen werten. Lawrow ist eine der wenigen Gestalten, deren Ersatz sich Putin bis auf weiteres nicht erlauben kann. Nicht einmal durch "Unfall". Damit hätten wir einen ersten Kandidaten, der als Kristallisationspunkt für eine Putinnachfolge dienen könnte. Umso mehr, da er bislang Schoßhund war und somit Meinungsänderungen relativ leicht als "vorher war ich Putins Sprachrohr" erklären kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Juni 2022)

Putin vergleicht seine Politik mit Eroberungen Peters des Großen
					

Das „Zurückholen und die Stärkung“ sei auch heute Aufgabe der Verantwortlichen in Russland, sagte der Kreml-Chef.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				





> Das „Zurückholen und die Stärkung“ sei auch heute Aufgabe der Verantwortlichen in Russland, führte der Kreml-Chef, offenbar in Anspielung auf die Offensive in der Ukraine, aus. „Ja, es hat Zeiten in der Geschichte unseres Landes gegeben, in denen wir gezwungen waren, uns zurückzuziehen - aber nur, um unsere Stärke wiederzuerlangen und nach vorne zu gehen.“



meine güte...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man (nur) mit diesen Marken eigentlich Sendungen außerhalb der Ukraine aufgeben und würde das für eine Lieferung nach Russland reichen? Stelle ich mir herrlich vor, wenn 100 Millionen EU-Bürger je 100 Briefe schickt, die die russsische Post alle definitiv nicht weiter transportieren möchte  .
> Wäre als Geldsendungs-Einschreiben mit Rückschein auch eine gute Möglichkeit für deutsche Gasversorger, die geforderten Bezahlungen in Rubel vorzunehmen.
> Natürlich jeder Schein einzeln  .


 wäre auf jeden fall n spaß sondergleichen.  
Ich glaube aber, dass man mit den Marken nichtmal in der Ukraine selbst was verschicken kann - ich hab auf noch keiner eine Wertangabe gesehen. Ich wollte die so oder so tatsächlich nur wegen so ein paar Strullis in meiner Peergroup. Der eine ist schon fast aus allen Wolken gefallen, als ich mal kurz und ganz beiläufig meine ANTIFAmily-Card hab aufblitzen lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Putin vergleicht seine Politik mit Eroberungen Peters des Großen
> 
> 
> Das „Zurückholen und die Stärkung“ sei auch heute Aufgabe der Verantwortlichen in Russland, sagte der Kreml-Chef.
> ...


Wusste gar nicht das Putin auch Inkognito durch Europa geturt ist und auf Werften modernen Schiffbau erlernt hat.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juni 2022)

> Auf Facebook berichtete Resnikow zugleich von gut gefüllten Munitionsarsenalen der Armee. Nach seinen Worten sind diese durch Lieferungen aus NATO-Beständen teils größer als noch zu Beginn des Krieges. So seien aus dem Westen bereits mehr als 150 schwere 155-Millimeter-Haubitzen gekommen. Dazu seien noch etwa 50 Geschütze anderen Kalibers eingetroffen, sagte der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister weiter. Für diese lägen die Munitionsvorräte bei gut 75 Prozent des Bestands vom Kriegsbeginn. Geliefert worden seien auch Dutzende Raketenwerfer sowjetischen Typs und Hunderte Mörser mit entsprechender Munition.
> 
> Resnikow berichtete zudem über den Erhalt von Hunderten Panzern und Schützenpanzern sowjetischen Typs und etwa 250 westlichen gepanzerten Fahrzeugen. Daneben wurden Tausende an tragbaren Flugabwehr- und Panzerabwehrsystemen und Granatwerfern und Hunderte Drohnen, darunter Dutzende Angriffsdrohnen, geliefert. Die Küstenverteidigung sei durch "Harpoon"-Raketen entscheidend gestärkt worden.


Quelle: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Kiew-ve...sieht-sich-als-Zar-Peter-article23388682.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> We’re almost out of ammunition and relying on western arms, says Ukraine


Quelle: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-arms-says-ukraine?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other

Der NTV Artikel eignet sich sehr gut um die Leute zu verwirren, wieso brauchen die neue Munition die Lager sind doch voll bis zum Rand. "Warum wollen die blöden Ukrainer immer mehr Munition?"

Aussage von der Front, die Russen schießen sogar Iskander Raketen um einzelne Artilleriegeschütze auszuschalten.









						The Fight to Survive Russia’s Onslaught in Eastern Ukraine
					

The war has become, as one Ukrainian soldier put it, a game of “artillery Ping-Pong.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Tekkla (10. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der NTV Artikel eignet sich sehr gut um die Leute zu verwirren, wieso brauchen die neue Munition die Lager sind doch voll bis zum Rand. "Warum wollen die blöden Ukrainer immer mehr Munition?"


Als wenn man den Russen öffentlich aufbindet, wie der reale Stand aktuell ist...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Putin vergleicht seine Politik mit Eroberungen Peters des Großen
> 
> 
> Das „Zurückholen und die Stärkung“ sei auch heute Aufgabe der Verantwortlichen in Russland, sagte der Kreml-Chef.
> ...


hier hat jemand das wichtigste übersetzt:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535167871399038976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Als wenn man den Russen öffentlich aufbindet, wie der reale Stand aktuell ist...


Das den Ukrainern die alte Munition ausgeht und sie auf aktuellen Nato Standard umstellen müssen, war vor Wochen schon klar. Mir geht es darum, wie dumm der Beitrag geschrieben ist, am schlimmsten ist die Aussage zu den vollen Lagern. Wenn ich einer Hartz 4 Familie, den Einkauf einer Mittelstand-Familie für 4 Wochen hinstelle, dann ist deren Lager auch kurzzeitig über voll. Es wird ja auch nichts im Verhältnis zur russischen Ausstattung gesagt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. Juni 2022)

Доставка правильного питания в Тюмени от 541 ₽ в день
					

Закажите готовую здоровую еду за 560–900 ₽ в день и забудьте о постоянной готовке и расчёте КБЖУ




					perfectbalance.ru
				




... und damit: kommt gut ins wochenende. 

edit:
okay, einen hab ich noch:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535184348382736386

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> okay, einen hab ich noch:


Ob das stimmt...

Bin immer skeptisch was sowas betrifft.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2022)

Btw Ausnahmsweise mal TAZ








						Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine: Hin und Her
					

Deutschland will die Ukraine über Ringtausche mit zusätzlichen Panzern versorgen. Die Zusammenarbeit mit Tschechien läuft glatt, die mit Polen nicht.




					taz.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

> 18:22 Uhr
> Serbien verteidigt Ablehnung von Sanktionen gegen Russland​
> Serbien hat sein Vorgehen verteidigt, sich trotz seiner Bewerbung um einen EU-Beitritt nicht den europäischen Sanktionen gegen Russland wegen des Ukraine-Krieges anzuschließen. "Da haben wir eine andere Position aus ganz vielen Gründen“, sagte der serbische Präsident Aleksandar Vucic nach einem Treffen mit Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) in Belgrad. Er verwies dabei darauf, dass die Serben "andere Beziehungen mit der russischen Seite seit Jahrhunderten pflegen".


Dann gehören die Serben auch nicht in die EU.


> 17:23 Uhr
> Frankreich wäre bereit für Mission im Schwarzen Meer​
> Frankreich wäre bereit, sich an einem möglichen Einsatz im Schwarzen Meer zu beteiligen, um ukrainische Getreideexporte abzusichern und die Blockade des Hafens von Odessa zu beenden. Ziel wäre es, Schiffen die Durchfahrt zu ermöglichen, um das in der Ukraine gelagerte Getreide zu exportieren, teilte der Elysée-Palast mit.
> 
> Zuvor hatte Präsident Emmanuel Macron angekündigt, in der nächsten Woche die Nachbarstaaten der Ukraine, Rumänien und Moldau, zu besuchen. Einen Termin für einen Besuch in Kiew gebe es aber bislang nicht.


Ich frage mich wie die Franzosen das machen wollen ohne direkt einzugreifen?



> 15:18 Uhr
> Ukrainischer Regierungsberater: jeden Tag bis zu 200 Tote​
> Nach Angaben des ukrainischen Regierungsberaters Mykhailo Podolyak sterben im Krieg in der Ukraine jeden Tag bis zu 200 ukrainische Soldaten. Nur schwere Waffen aus dem Westen könnten an dieser Situation etwas ändern und "Moskau an den Verhandlungstisch zwingen", so Podolyak. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hatte zuletzt von etwa 100 Toten auf der ukrainischen Seite pro Tag gesprochen. Podolyak betonte, die Zahl sei mittlerweile überholt.


Das sind echt hohe Verluste. Vor allem wenn man es hochrechnet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie die Franzosen das machen wollen ohne direkt einzugreifen?



naja, das wäre ja keine kunst. dabei geht es ja nicht direkt um den krieg.

im endeffekt ist es das, was die türkei vermeintlich auch anbietet. natürlich hängt das alles an den zusagen russlands.

wenn die russen dem zustimmen würden, dann hätte die ukraine (odessa) wenigstens eine kleine sicherheit, dass sie nach entfernung der minen nicht direkt vom meer aus attackiert werden.

könnte man sich wohl ähnlich wie eine flugverbotszone (oder hier transportschifferlaubniszone ^^) vorstellen, nur eben mit russischer zustimmung. sie müssten ja vorher zusagen, dass diese korridore konfliktfrei bleiben (sie die entfernung der minen nicht für angriffe auf odessa nutzen) und das sie akzeptieren, dass im zweifelsfall z.b. die türkei und frankreich intervenieren werden.

lange rede, kurzer sinn - auf so einen deal wird sich russland wohl eh nicht einlassen. denen geht es nunmal nicht um die lebensmittelversorgung sondern um ihre möglichkeiten im krieg.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> lange rede, kurzer sinn - auf so einen deal wird sich russland wohl eh nicht einlassen. denen geht es nunmal nicht um die lebensmittelversorgung sondern um ihre möglichkeiten im krieg.


Vor allem hätten sie dann ja dieses Druckmittel nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem hätten sie dann ja dieses Druckmittel nicht mehr.


das kommt noch dazu. die russen (putin) spielen halt, loten aus usw..

wenn sie das mitmachen würden, würden sie wohl für längere zeit als ohnehin schon odessa und eine direkte  landverbindung zu transnistrien aufgeben müssen. realistisch wäre so ein vormarsch derzeit aber eh nicht.
dementsprechend fordern sie für die freie durchfahrt im endeffekt ja eine wenigstens teilweise aufhebung der sanktionen - das wäre vor allem innenpolitisch ein großer erfolg und puffer.
da man dem nicht nachkommen wird, wird die propaganda am ende behaupten, dass der böse westen ja an der lebensmittelkrise die schuld trägt.

im endeffekt sollte man russlands forderungen niemals nachgeben, egal in welcher hinsicht. sie werden ohnehin immer alles (egal ob positiv oder negativ für sie selbst) propagandistisch so hindrehen als seien sie die gewinner. daher muss man auch mit den sanktionen immer weitermachen. entgegenkommen würde immer zwei nachteile bedeuten, hart bleiben "nur" den einen propagandistischen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

> 08:17 Uhr
> Biden: Selenskyj wollte Warnungen nicht hören​
> US-Präsident Joe Biden hat die Reaktion seines ukrainischen Kollegen Wolodymyr Selenskyj auf Warnungen der USA vor der russischen Invasion kritisiert. Selenskyj habe nicht hören wollen, als US-Geheimdienste Informationen über die Angriffsvorbereitungen Russlands zusammentrugen, sagte Biden. Die Daten hätten jedoch gezeigt, dass Russland die Grenze überschreiten wolle. "Es gab keinen Zweifel", sagte Biden. "Und Selenskyj wollte es nicht hören."
> 
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2022)

Hätte die Nato keine Atomwaffen,
würde der Iwan wohl am liebsten bis zur Oder vorrücken 

@RyzA 
Deine Hörprobe klingt wirklich gut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (11. Juni 2022)

Gehen Russland die modernen Raketen aus?
					

Die britische Regierung geht davon aus, dass Moskau die modernen Waffen ausgehen. Daher greife die russische Luftwaffe mittlerweile auf fast 60 Jahre alte Anti-Schiffs-Raketen zurück. Die Marschflugkörper seien bei Attacken auf Landziele allerdings sehr unpräzise, heißt es.




					www.n-tv.de
				




wollen wir es hoffen, die sollen sich komplett aufreiben!

negativ dabei ist natürlich, dass unpräzisere waffen auch mehr zivile opfer bedeuten. allerdings muss man sich fragen, ob das bei der russischen art krieg zu führen überhaupt ins gewicht fällt.

edit:








						Norwegen: 22 Panzerhaubitzen an Ukraine geliefert
					

Die Ukraine soll 22 Panzerhaubitzen aus Norwegen erhalten haben. Das hat der Verteidigungsminister in Oslo mitgeteilt. Norwegens Armee soll Ersatz erhalten.




					www.rnd.de
				






und laut der bild (jaja  ) sollen unsere haubitzen auch endlich innerhalb der kommenden zwei wochen geliefert werden.









						Ukraine-Botschafter: Panzerhaubitzen-Lieferung noch in diesem Monat
					

In weniger als zwei Wochen soll die Ukraine die sieben versprochenen „Panzerhaubitzen 2000“ von Deutschland erhalten.




					www.bild.de


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2022)

*@russische Schiffsraketen an Flugzeugen:*
Ich denke persönlich nicht das der Grund dafür ist, dass man nicht mehr genug präzisere Raketen hat, die man nutzen könnte.
Allerdings weiß man, zugegebenermaßen, auch nicht 100%ig sicher wie es um die Liefersituation, bzgl. dafür benötigter Komponenten in Russland im einzelnen momentan bestellt ist, so das es eben auch nicht völlig ausschließbar ist, das doch Mangel Auslöser für die Verwendung ist...

Persönlich denke ich aber aktuell ehr das man einfach mal die momentane Gelegenheit dafür nutzt jetzt die ganzen sehr umfangreichen Uralt-Lagerbestände aus Sowjetzeiten leer zu schießen, weil es schlicht auch aus finanzieller Sicht deutlich günstiger ausfällt, als neuere und präzisere Raketen in größerer Stückzahl von der Industrie zu ordern.

Russland ist ja zudem auch schon lange weg davon in diesem Krieg Ziele noch halbwegs präzise beschießen / treffen zu wollen, auch am Boden (Artillerie), da spielt es entsprechend auch aus der Luft keine besondere Rolle mehr, ob man eine Rakete schießt die auf 5-10 Meter genau eine Stellung trifft, oder eine die auf 25-50 Meter genau trifft und mit ihrer Sprengleistung ein Schiff in Größe eines Flugzeugträgers versenken / schwer beschädigen soll, die dabei umfangreich die zivile Infrastruktur mit zerstört, aber am Ende genauso die Stellung die man eigentlich treffen möchte, ausschaltet.

Eine Rolle spielt aber durchaus das die modernere Rakete, die auf 5-10 Meter genau trifft, halt eine Ecke mehr Rubel kostet, als die uralte Anti-Schiffrakete aus den 1960er Jahren, die man vermutlich sowieso noch tausendfach irgendwo eingelagert in den Depots rumliegen hat.

Ist doch letztlich nichts anderes wie jüngst auch bei den russischen Panzern, wo man inzwischen ebenso schon reihenweise eingelagerte T-62 an die Front karrt.
Nicht weil man nicht mehr genug alte T-72 zum verheitzen besitzen würde, sondern schlicht weil ein T-72 halt teurer ist und noch im Kampfwert steigerbar / upgradebar ist, während ein antiquiertes Model wie der T-62 die aktuell an der Front geforderten Aufgaben aber mindestens genauso erfüllen kann (es gibt ja keine klassischen Panzerschlachten, Panzer unterstützen hauptsächlich die Infanterie) wie ein T-72 und dabei halt deutlich preiswerter zu ersetzen ist, als irgendwann die ganzen zerstörten T-72 Bestände wieder auffüllen  zu müssen, während die T-62 dann immer noch im Lagerbestand vor sich hin rosten.

Deshalb halte ich aktuell bzgl. der Berichterstattung dazu auch mehr "Wunschdenken" für die Mutter des Gedanken, das den Russen grundsätzlich die präziseren Raketen ausgegangen sind, als das ehr "pragmatische Handhabung", bzgl. des sparens, von russischer Seite, der Grund dafür ist.
Es ist, wie schon gesagt, schließlich bei der aktuellen russischen Kriegsführung eh völlig egal, wieviel Infrastruktur man da mit der Schiffsrakete noch nebenbei mit liquidiert.

Frei auch dem Moto, ist der Ruf erst vollständig ruiniert, bombt es sich mit der Schiffsrakete völlig ungeniert...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke persönlich nicht das der Grund dafür ist, dass man nicht mehr genug präzisere Raketen hat, die man nutzen könnte.


Man hat bestimmt noch welche, sowas nennt man Sperrbestand und wenn man im Angriff ist wird man sich den auch behalten.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch letztlich nichts anderes wie jüngst auch bei den russischen Panzern, wo man inzwischen ebenso schon reihenweise eingelagerte T-62 an die Front karrt.


Nicht an die Front, in die Etappe.

Und nein man verschießt diese alten Dinger wirklich weil es eine Knappheit gibt, aber Knappheit heißt halt nicht unbedingt leeres Lager.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht an die Front, in die Etappe.


Nein eben nicht nur im rückwärtigen Bereich, auch schon an der Front.
Es gab wohl bereits die letzten 2 Wochen vereinzelte Berichte, das sie auch schon im Fronteinsatz genutzt werden, allerdings wohl auch noch nicht im größeren Umfang.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und nein man verschießt diese alten Dinger wirklich weil es eine Knappheit gibt, aber Knappheit heißt halt nicht unbedingt leeres Lager.



Naja, bei insgesammt etwa 5000 T-72 in allen Ausführungen kann man nicht von einer wirklichen Knappheit sprechen, im Sinne das man sie der russischen Armee wirklich schon physisch ausgehen würden, aber zumindest die T-72 die sofort einsatzfähig waren und nicht erst umfassender instand gesetzt werden müssten, werden halt langsam knapper.

Ändert aber halt auch am Ende nichts daran das man aktuell auch die T-62 nimmt, weil sie die geforderten Aufgaben in etwa vergleichbarer Effizienz erfüllen können (mehr aushalten tun die T-72 i.d.R. aktuell auf dem Gefechtsfeld auch nicht und das mehr an Feuerkraft durch die 120mm Kanone ist auch ehr vernachlässigbar) und auch aktuell vermutlich schneller in größeren einsatzfähigen Mengen rankarrbar sind, sofern man die T-72 Bestände im fernen Osten und Norden Russlands nicht noch weiter ausdünnen möchte.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube bei den T62 geht es auch darum, dass Reservisten (Separatisten) damit besser geschult sind und das Russland einige T62 hat die erst nach vor ein paar Jahren ausgemustert wurden und so halt besser sind als ewig gelagerte T72. 

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, der nächste Panzer für den Fronteinsatz wäre laut Einschätzungen vermutlich der T80.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535698952317706243

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: der falsche link. der sollte es sein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFvdtATMolE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, der nächste Panzer für den Fronteinsatz wäre laut Einschätzungen vermutlich der T80.


Inwiefern?
Es wurden schon einige T80 abgeschossen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab wohl bereits die letzten 2 Wochen vereinzelte Berichte,


Ja vereinzelt, das ist ja die Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wäre auf jeden fall n spaß sondergleichen.
> Ich glaube aber, dass man mit den Marken nichtmal in der Ukraine selbst was verschicken kann - ich hab auf noch keiner eine Wertangabe gesehen. Ich wollte die so oder so tatsächlich nur wegen so ein paar Strullis in meiner Peergroup. Der eine ist schon fast aus allen Wolken gefallen, als ich mal kurz und ganz beiläufig meine ANTIFAmily-Card hab aufblitzen lassen.



Ich glaube, die Ukraine druckt nicht den zu zahlenden Preis, sondern die Verwendungsmöglichkeit drauf und "F" ist dann die Klasse für Briefe.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie die Franzosen das machen wollen ohne direkt einzugreifen?



Vielleicht Eskorte fahren mit ausreichend Nahverteidigungssystemen. Die decken z.T. zwangsläufig auch einen Umkreis von einigen Dutzend bis ein paar 100 m um das Schiff ab, weil man anfliegende Raketen möglichst nicht erst auf dem letzten Meter erwischen will, aber ettliche Kilometer im voraus gar nicht so genau sagen kann, welches Ziel sie anvisieren. Man würde somit selbst bei einem erfolgreichen Abfangmanöver nicht zwingend "direkt eingreifen, sondern hätte sich nur versehentlich "selbst" geschützt, weil man nicht erkannt hat, dass die Russen auf ukrainisches Militär ein paar Meter weiter geschossen haben.

Das ist aber ein verdammt heißes Spiel. Zum einen weil man mit der Ausrede nicht einmal mehr meckern kann, wenn die Russen doch direkt auf einen schießen oder sogar "versehentlich" treffen. Zum anderen weil die reine Anwesenheit schon ein Verstoß gegen die von Russland ausgerufene Sperrzone ist. Und da Russland aus Sicht der Franzosen einen Krieg führt, darf Russland eine Seeblockade verhängen und ein Durchbrechen derselben als gemeinsame Sache mit dem Feind werten.
(Deswegen hatte ich ja weiter vorne mal vorgeschlagen, dass neutrale Staaten das Korn holen fahren sollen. Wer die russische Formulierung "Spezialaktion" offiziell akzeptiert hat, kann sich nämlich darauf berufen, dass vor Odessa gar kein Krieg ist und wenn da kein Krieg ist, dann sind das zivile Gewässer unter ukrainischer Kontrolle, in denen Russen gar nichts befehlen können.)

Davon abgesehen sehe ich aber keinen Nutzen in den französischen Überlegungen: Niemand Angst, dass Russland Getreidetransporter versenken würde. Das Problem ist, dass man für die die ukrainischen Minen räumen müsste, obwohl sich weiterhin russische Landungsschiffe in Reichweite befinden.




juko888 schrieb:


> könnte man sich wohl ähnlich wie eine flugverbotszone (oder hier transportschifferlaubniszone ^^) vorstellen, nur eben mit russischer zustimmung.



Wenn Russland zustimmen würde, dann bräuchte es doch gar keine Eskorte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> *@russische Schiffsraketen an Flugzeugen:*
> Ich denke persönlich nicht das der Grund dafür ist, dass man nicht mehr genug präzisere Raketen hat, die man nutzen könnte.
> Allerdings weiß man, zugegebenermaßen, auch nicht 100%ig sicher wie es um die Liefersituation, bzgl. dafür benötigter Komponenten in Russland im einzelnen momentan bestellt ist, so das es eben auch nicht völlig ausschließbar ist, das doch Mangel Auslöser für die Verwendung ist...



Zumindest die ursprüngliche Iskander (720) wurde noch in der Sowjetunion konzipiert und vor Aufbau engerer Handelsbeziehungen mit dem Westen getestet. Als die Serienproduktion mit der 723 anlief, war Russland vermutlich auch noch zu arm, um Technik in größeren Stückzahlen zu importieren. Also müsste alles für die Iskander M im Land vorhanden sein.

Dass die Produktion auf hohe Stückzahlen ausgelegt ist, darf ich aber auch bezweifeln. Die Einführung lief schon eher langsam und es gab keinen Grund, in den letzten Jahren die Kapazitäten auszubauen. Wenn dann hätte man vermutlich eher in die Iskander K und andere, neuere Techniken investiert und bei denen ist dann schon wieder fraglich, ob sie importunabhängig sind.




> Persönlich denke ich aber aktuell ehr das man einfach mal die momentane Gelegenheit dafür nutzt jetzt die ganzen sehr umfangreichen Uralt-Lagerbestände aus Sowjetzeiten leer zu schießen, weil es schlicht auch aus finanzieller Sicht deutlich günstiger ausfällt, als neuere und präzisere Raketen in größerer Stückzahl von der Industrie zu ordern.



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch. Warum sollte nur die NATO den Ukraine-Krieg nutzen, um ihren alten Schrott zu verbrauchen (/verbrauchen zu lassen)?
Für die Verbreitung von Terror in Zivilgebieten braucht man kein High-Tech. Da kann man auch nehmen, was wegen Überalterung sowieso mittelfristig verschrottet worden wäre.



> Russland ist ja zudem auch schon lange weg davon in diesem Krieg Ziele noch halbwegs präzise beschießen / treffen zu wollen, auch am Boden (Artillerie), da spielt es entsprechend auch aus der Luft keine besondere Rolle mehr, ob man eine Rakete schießt die auf 5-10 Meter genau eine Stellung trifft, oder eine die auf 25-50 Meter genau trifft und mit ihrer Sprengleistung ein Schiff in Größe eines Flugzeugträgers versenken / schwer beschädigen soll, die dabei umfangreich die zivile Infrastruktur mit zerstört, aber am Ende genauso die Stellung die man eigentlich treffen möchte, ausschaltet.



25-50 m mit so alter Technik? Glaube ich nicht. Den Zielendanflug übernimmt normalerweise ein Radarsucher. Vom Ende der 50er Jahre, gedacht >150 m lange Metallhaufen vor den relativ schwachen, gleichmäßigen Reflektionen einer Meeresoberfläche zu finden und vielleicht noch den größten Blib davon auszuwählen. Mit viel Glück kann das Ding ein Hochaus von kleineren Gebäuden oder einen Panzer auf freiem Feld vom komplexen Radarecho strukturierten Grunds unterscheiden. Aber darauf wetten würde ich nicht und die Erkennung einer eingegrabenen Artilleriestellung ist komplett ausgeschlossen. Das heißt beim jetzigen Einsatz gegen Landziele kann nur die Trägheitsnavigation verwendet werden, die ebenfalls 60 Jahre alt ist und schon damals nur dafür gedacht war, den Flugkörper bis auf Radar-Reichweite ins Zielgebiet zu führen. Ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn Präzision jenseits der 200 m liegt.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Es wurden schon einige T80 abgeschossen.


Die Modellbariante T-80BV ist wohl die nächstbeste Variante aus der Panzerfamilie um T72/T80/T90.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Ukraine druckt nicht den zu zahlenden Preis, sondern die Verwendungsmöglichkeit drauf und "F" ist dann die Klasse für Briefe.


Ja, hab ich mittlerweile auch ermittelt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Die Einführung lief schon eher langsam und es gab keinen Grund, in den letzten Jahren die Kapazitäten auszubauen.


Bist Du dir da sicher? Putins Überfall war doch kein Anfall von überbordender Spontanität. Ich traue dem eigentlich nicht zu so blöd zu sein... im Gegenteil, selbst sowas halte ich bei dem für absout möglich:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535617894045868033

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bevor wieder jemand nach "verlässlichen Quellen ruft: Das ist genau jener Prof., auf den sich die Berichterstatter beziehen. Ob das so stimmt wissen bestimmt auch nur eine Handvoll Menschen - aber Putin ist halt ne [insert Schimpfwort deiner Wahl], ein lupenreiner Faschist und wer weiss mit was der noch alles um die Ecke kommt, mit dem niemand so wirklich gerechnet hat. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da sicher? Putins Überfall war doch kein Anfall von überbordender Spontanität. Ich traue dem eigentlich nicht zu so blöd zu sein...



Nach allem, was man weiß, hatte Putin reichlich blöde Erwartungen an den Ablauf seines Westfeldzuges. Hinweise auf eine deutliche Steigerung der Waffenproduktion im Vorfeld wären mir nicht bekannt. Im Gegenteil, viele Elemente des Z-Plans äh der Modernisierung der russischen Armee stecken seit langem in der Prototypen-/Vorserienphase, während die Einführung immer weiter verschoben wird. Es wäre merkwürdig, wenn man große Unsummen in die Massenproduktion von bereits ausreichend verfügbaren Raketen investiert hätte, während die Neuproduktion von benötigtem Ersatz für alte Panzer und vor allem alte U-Boote sowie der Aktualisierung und Erweiterung der Luftwaffe aus Geldmangel scheitern.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juni 2022)

okay, das mag schon sein - ich hab davon so oder so keine große Ahnung und bin definitiv auch nicht gewillt, mich da tiefer reinzuarbeiten. ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535720940537098246

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... ich such mir jetzt mal was erfreuliches vorm schlafen. N8.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535740703254450180

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535682688555810817

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. Juni 2022)

Rheinmetall hat erste "Marder" für Ukraine fertig
					

Seit Monaten bietet der deutsche Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall eingelagerte Schützenpanzer für den Einsatz in der Ukraine an. Kiew will die 100 "Marder", doch eine Ausfuhrgenehmigung der Bundesregierung fehlt. Nun hat Rheinmetall erste Fahrzeuge fertig für den Export.




					www.n-tv.de
				






> "Wann und wohin die Marder geliefert werden, ist die Entscheidung der Bundesregierung." Auch 88 Panzer Leopard 1 und weitere Leopard 2 stehen zur Modernisierung im Depot. Nach Pappbergers Einschätzung ist der Marder immer noch ein leistungsfähiges Kampffahrzeug und wird auch von der Bundeswehr eingesetzt - zum Beispiel in Litauen. "Wir haben den Marder über Jahre hinweg auch immer wieder modernisiert."


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

> 09:13 Uhr
> China will Russland nicht materiell unterstützen​
> China hat seine offiziell neutrale Position im Krieg gegen die Ukraine bekräftigt. Der chinesische Verteidigungsminister Wei Fenghe sagte auf einer Sicherheitskonferenz in Singapur, sein Land habe Russland im Zusammenhang mit der "Ukraine-Krise niemals irgendeine Art von materieller Unterstützung geliefert". Peking unterstütze "Friedensverhandlungen" zwischen den Kriegsparteien und hoffe, dass "die NATO Gespräche mit Russland führen wird", fügte Wei hinzu.
> 
> Peking hat die russische Invasion in der Ukraine bislang weder offen kritisiert noch seine Unterstützung für die Militäroffensive erklärt. Westliche Vertreter warnten China wiederholt davor, Russlands Angriff auf das Nachbarland in irgendeiner Form zu unterstützen. Wirtschaftlich sind Russland und China in den vergangenen Jahren immer näher aneinander gerückt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Rheinmetall hat erste "Marder" für Ukraine fertig
> 
> 
> Seit Monaten bietet der deutsche Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall eingelagerte Schützenpanzer für den Einsatz in der Ukraine an. Kiew will die 100 "Marder", doch eine Ausfuhrgenehmigung der Bundesregierung fehlt. Nun hat Rheinmetall erste Fahrzeuge fertig für den Export.
> ...


Wir haben jetzt 3,5 Monate Krieg und 6 Marder sind fertig, da sieht man mal was wir angeblich sofort hätten liefern können...


----------



## Optiki (12. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535914499756150785

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin ja sonst nicht so, aber den Kerl hätte ruhig das Schicksal eines langsamen Verblutens ereilen können. Der hat mindestens Hunderte, wenn nicht sogar Tausende Leben in Mariupol auf dem Gewissen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt 3,5 Monate Krieg und 6 Marder sind fertig, da sieht man mal was wir angeblich sofort hätten liefern können...


Wo steht in dem Artikel die Anzahl, ich habe gerade die Anzahl 5 gefunden? Hmm das Erste schreibt 6, wiederum andere Medien schreiben 5 Stück mit einen Bild vor der Werkshalle. 

Die Rüstungsindustrie scheint auf Manufaktur umgestellt zu haben und die Bundeswehr wird als Museum geführt, das was ausgestellt wird fährt und der Rest steht im Hintergrund, bis mal wieder Geld zum aufbereiten ist oder einer mit der CNC Fräse paar Teile schustert.


----------



## Rolk (12. Juni 2022)

Die Rheinmetall Marder sehen aus wie frisch aus der Produktion. Dafür gibt es dann im Tausch rostige BMP1. Haben wir denn nur noch Dilettanten die für uns verhandeln? 









						BamS-Exklusiv: Diese fünf Marder könnten morgen losrollen
					

Bild am Sonntag im Rheinmetall-Werk, in dem alte Kampfpanzer instand gesetzt werden.




					www.bild.de


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sonst nicht so, aber den Kerl hätte ruhig das Schicksal eines langsamen Verblutens ereilen können. Der hat mindestens Hunderte, wenn nicht sogar Tausende Leben in Mariupol auf dem Gewissen.



„Wer mit Ungeheuern kämpft, mag zusehn, dass er nicht dabei zum Ungeheuer wird. „

Nietzsche 

So schrecklich das auch alles ist darf nicht vergessen werden für was eingestanden wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Rüstungsindustrie scheint auf Manufaktur umgestellt zu haben und die Bundeswehr wird als Museum geführt, das was ausgestellt wird fährt und der Rest steht im Hintergrund, bis mal wieder Geld zum aufbereiten ist oder einer mit der CNC Fräse paar Teile schustert.


Was erwartest du Bitte?
Wenn man die letzten 30 Jahre anschaut ist es wenig verwunderlich das die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie nicht mehr kurzfristige Kapazität bereitstellen kann.

Es kostet halt auch nicht gerade wenig umfangreiche Fertigungsstraßen für Militärgerät vorzuhalten, wenn du damit dann gerade mal zwischen 60-300 effektiv absetzbare / exportierbare Einheiten produzieren kannst, plus längerfristig die paar Ersatzteile, für die stärksten Verschleißteile.
Natürlich stellst du dann auf eine weniger schnelle / automatisierte Produktion um und erledigst mehr in langsamerer Handarbeit.

Und es ist nun einmal so, viel mehr hat man in Deutschland die letzten 30 Jahre an einzelnen Einheiten für neues Gerät nicht bestellt, meist sogar noch mit deutlich nachträglicher Korrektur der Zahlen nach unten.

Das sind halt ganz andere (kleinere) Nummern, als wie in den 1980er Jahren beim Leopard 2, wo um die 2000 Fahrzeuge alleine für die Bundeswehr bestellt wurden und es entsprechend für die Rüstungsindustrie Sinn machte in entsprechende Produktionskapazitäten zu investieren.

Ist halt anders als z.B. in den USA, wo die Rüstungsindustrie wesentlich exessiver ihre Güter exportieren kann und noch größere / umfangreichere Beschaffungslose für das eigene Militär geordert werden.

Wie dem auch sei, diese Kapazitäten jetzt wieder hier bei uns zu schaffen ist halt nur begrenzt schnell realisierbar und macht halt auch nur dann für die Unternehmen Sinn, wenn im Anschluss die Abnahme dafür längerfristig erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wo steht in dem Artikel die Anzahl, ich habe gerade die Anzahl 5 gefunden?


In ner anderen Meldung gelesen, kp Tippfehler?


----------



## Optiki (12. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was erwartest du Bitte?


Was soll ich erwarten, es war eine Feststellung, bei der Bundeswehr natürlich ein nicht ganz ernstgemeinter Vergleich, aber bei der Rüstungsindustrie ist es mehr als passend, wie du nochmal bestätigt hast. 

Die Frage ist halt, wo kauf ich als Land zukünftig lieber ein, bei einem Unternehmen, welches in Serie produziert inklusive Ersatzteilversorgung oder bei  einem Unternehmen, welches Einzelfertigung betreibt und Ersatzteile auch nur teuer liefern kann. Entsprechend sinken auch die Absatzmengen des Unternehmens, wodurch die Preise pro Stück nochmal steigen wird, was die die Produkte nochmal unattraktiver macht. 

Ich habe es bereits schon mal geschrieben, die Probleme sind bekannt, aber damit wird nicht umgegangen. Die Ukraine wollte doch die Marder schon viel länger haben, ich dächte sogar schon vor dem Krieg. Dann beginnt der Krieg und wieder passiert ewig nichts, bis die Industrie die Liste einfach weitergibt. Natürlich hat die Rüstungsindustrie auch ein großen Interesse daran und möchte wahrscheinlich neue Kunden in Europa gewinnen, machen eventuell auch zu optimistische Versprechen. Das sie für die Instandsetzung ihre Zeit brauchen, wurde aber eigentlich auch regelmäßig gesagt. Die Frage bei den Marder ist ja noch, wer hat jetzt den Startschuss gegeben, dass das Unternehmen Geld in die Hand nimmt und die Dinger auffrischt, ohne Vertag kein Handschlag.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, diese Kapazitäten jetzt wieder hier bei uns zu schaffen ist halt nur begrenzt schnell realisierbar und macht halt auch nur dann für die Unternehmen Sinn, wenn im Anschluss die Abnahme dafür längerfristig erhalten bleibt.


Die große Frage für den interessiert Begabten, was würde passieren, wenn es wirklich so etwas wie einen Ernstfall geben würde?
Haben wir überhaupt noch Pläne und Möglichkeiten dafür, oder würde einfach alles zusammenbrechen?

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, die russische Armee wäre konventionell stärker, würde die Ukraine jetzt besiegen und würde im September/Oktober den Litauen Gap (Engstelle) angeifen.
Klar würde die Nato Luftwaffe einiges verzögern, aber dann müsste hier alles Blitzschnell umgestellt werden und das mit unseren Lieferketten. Ich habe gelesen ab diesem Sommer/Herbst wird es mit höherer Wirtschaftsproduktion ähnliche Verhältnisse bei Lastwagenfahrern wie in England geben, es sind keine mehr vorhanden.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man eine solche Herausforderung meistern würde, Umstellung des Landes auf Kriegswirtschaft, was Waffenproduktion, Nahrungsmittel, Lieferketten, Logistik und einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an Konsequenzen für das "Wirtschaftsleben" hätte. Wie bekommt man schnell Fachkräfte heran, ohne ein Register?
Ich persönlich glaube das es überhaupt keine Pläne mehr gibt und vom Zivilschutz reden wir noch überhaupt nicht.
Klar kann man viel improvisieren aber wenn der Ukraine Krieg in 1-2 Monaten 5 Marder hevorbringt darf man skeptisch sein.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juni 2022)

Warum sollte es auch Pläne geben, wenn danach eh alles verseucht ist?
Es wird keinen größeren Krieg geben, es sei denn es gibt einen sehr unschönen Zwischenfall.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juni 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es auch Pläne geben, wenn danach eh alles verseucht ist?
> Es wird keinen größeren Krieg geben, es sei denn es gibt einen sehr unschönen Zwischenfall.


Über solche Aussagen kann man sich nur wundern, denn es findet im Moment ein größerer Krieg statt, so ganz ohne Atomwaffen, aber ist wohl an dir vorbeigegangen!
Dann können wir uns ja einfach überrennen lassen!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (12. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Über solche Aussagen kann man sich nur wundern, denn es findet im Moment ein größerer Krieg statt, so ganz ohne Atomwaffen, aber ist wohl an dir vorbeigegangen!


Du streitest dich gerade über die Definition "Großer Krieg"? Unwichtig.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns ja einfach überrennen lassen!


Na dann.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (12. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt 3,5 Monate Krieg und 6 Marder sind fertig, da sieht man mal was wir angeblich sofort hätten liefern können...


also sorry, aber bezüglich der marder hieß es nie, dass die sofort lieferbar wären. rheinmetall hat die damals angeboten und eben auch erwähnt, dass die erst wieder aufbereitet werden müssen.

worüber man da meinetwegen diskutieren könnte wäre, dass auch die wiederaufbereitung vielleicht schneller gelaufen wäre, wenn von der regierung direkt das go gekommen wäre.

ansonsten wollte ich mit meinem beitrag eher darauf hinaus, dass es nun wirklich nur noch an der regierung liegt. jetzt stehen da schon ein paar fertige marder. bin gespannt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar würde die Nato Luftwaffe einiges verzögern, aber dann müsste hier alles Blitzschnell umgestellt werden und das mit unseren Lieferketten.


Unser Schutzschild vor eindringenden Landstreitkräften heißt mE. Polen (mit NATO Truppen)


juko888 schrieb:


> also sorry, aber bezüglich der marder hieß es nie, dass die sofort lieferbar wären. rheinmetall hat die damals angeboten und eben auch erwähnt, dass die erst wieder aufbereitet werden müssen.


Die Details sind das eine, der Ton der in der Öffentlichkeit bewusst ankam ein anderer.

Trennung

Wir haben ja schon darüber geredet, dass das mit der Entnazifizierung seltsam ist wenn Putins Freund,
der Chef von Wagner Tattoos mit Hakenkreuzen hat. Aber das hier ist wirklich ein "Haltet euch Fest WTF"




__





						Sergej Sumlenny (@sumlenny)
					

One of the first indicators of Russia preparing for a full-scale turn to dictatorship and a global war was the mass production of books about cool sides of Stalin and Stalinism and about upcoming war against the West. These books appeared on Russian bookshelves in early 2010s /2




					nitter.net
				




Unbedingt auch die Bilder ansehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon darüber geredet, dass das mit der Entnazifizierung seltsam ist wenn Putins Freund,
> der Chef von Wagner Tattoos mit Hakenkreuzen hat. Aber das hier ist wirklich ein "Haltet euch Fest WTF"
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das faschistische bzw nationalistische Allmachtsfantasien?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unser Schutzschild vor eindringenden Landstreitkräften heißt mE. Polen (mit NATO Truppen)


Dann stehen doch deutsche Truppen ebenfalls an der Front und zwar nur ein paar hundert Kilometer vor dem eigenen Land und es werden Waffen und Munition in ganz anderen Mengen gebraucht und die müssen dann sehr sehr schnell produziert werden. Und hier fragt sich einfach, ob es dafür *noch *Pläne gibt und ob man das auf die Schnelle können würde!

Ich meine neben der BW waren ja auch zur Zeiten des Kalten Krieges die Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich etc. gerüstet, obwohl sie die alte Bundesrepublik als "Schutzschild" dazwischen hatten, wir wären/sind in der gleichen Position übertragen auf Polen. Die hatten genauso Pläne auf Kriegswirtschaft umzusteigen, um die benötigten Waffen, Munition, Logistik etc. beizusteuern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (13. Juni 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker-ukrainischer-generalstab-gesteht-niederlage-in-sjewjerodonezk-ein_id_52139887.html
		




> *11.14 Uhr: *Nach wochenlangen heftigen Kämpfen ist die ukrainische Armee nach eigenen Angaben aus dem Zentrum der strategisch wichtigen Stadt Sjewjerodonezk in der Donbass-Region zurückgedrängt worden. Der russischen Armee sei es es mit Unterstützung ihrer Artillerie „teilweise“ gelungen, die ukrainischen Soldaten im Stadtzentrum zurückzudrängen, teilte der ukrainische Generalstab am Montag im Onlinedienst Facebook mit.
> 
> Auch der Gouverneur der Region Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, berichtete von einem „teilweisen“ Erfolg der russischen Truppen in der Nacht zum Montag. Die russischen Streitkräfte setzten die „Zerstörung“ Sjewjerodonezks fort, erklärte Hajdaj auf Facebook.
> 
> Moskau versorge seine Truppen in der Region Luhansk mit „immer mehr Ausrüstung“, um Sjewjerodonezk und das benachbarte Lyssytschansk „zu umzingeln“, erklärte der ukrainische Regionalgouverneur. In Lyssytschansk wurden nach seinen Angaben in den vergangenen 24 Stunden drei Zivilisten durch russische Bombardements getötet, darunter ein sechsjähriger Junge.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die große Frage für den interessiert Begabten, was würde passieren, wenn es wirklich so etwas wie einen Ernstfall geben würde?
> Haben wir überhaupt noch Pläne und Möglichkeiten dafür, oder würde einfach alles zusammenbrechen?


Meiner Einschätzung nach sind wir ähnlich gut oder schlecht wie die Russen davor. Die hatten Jahre Zeit sich vorzubereiten und kriegen in drei Monaten nichts anderes auf die Ketten als mit brute force und hohen Verlusten einen Landstrich teils zu erobern, den man schon vorher mit Separatisten zur Hälfte im Sack hatte. Dazu kommen dann die logistischen Fehlleistungen und der Mangel an Komponenten als auch Fachkräften, um den Verschleiß und den Verbrauch von Mensch und Material zu kompensieren.

Mal vorausgesetzt, dass die russischen Fehlleistungen systemisch und nicht nur vorgespielt sind, brauchen wir hier keine Pläne aus der Schublade. Es reicht Pläne jetzt zu machen und diese dann mit Nachdruck zu verfolgen.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon darüber geredet, dass das mit der Entnazifizierung seltsam ist wenn Putins Freund,
> der Chef von Wagner Tattoos mit Hakenkreuzen hat. Aber das hier ist wirklich ein "Haltet euch Fest WTF"


Eigentlich ist gar nichts mehr überraschend, die Frage sollte in Zukunft nur noch lauten, kann der negative Trend in Russland überhaupt gestoppt werden, bevor es endgültig ausartet. 



juko888 schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker-ukrainischer-generalstab-gesteht-niederlage-in-sjewjerodonezk-ein_id_52139887.html


Hmm vor 2  Wochen war die Stadt quasi verloren, dann ist die Ukraine wieder rein, mit einige ausländischen Soldaten und hat den den Russen die halbe Stadt im Straßenkampf abgeronnen und seit 3-4 Tagen heißt es eigentlich, dass die Ukrainer nur das Industriegebiet halten. Die Ukraine möchte die Stadt gerne halten und spricht von einer kriegsentscheidenden Stadt. 

Die Ukraine lässt sich da auch nicht wirklich in die Karten schauen, sie wollen jetzt wieder Counter Offensiven starten, die letzten Versuche liefen aber auch schon nur schleppend. Es fehlen einfach die Waffen und die guten Soldaten dafür. Da können die Leute auch noch so oft vor rechnen, dass die Ukraine in der Theorie 600000 Soldaten hat, aber die Realität ist, das die Leute teilweise 10 Tage im Training sind und dann geht es mit veralteter Ausrüstung in Richtung der Front.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich meine neben der BW waren ja auch zur Zeiten des Kalten Krieges die Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich etc. gerüstet, obwohl sie die alte Bundesrepublik als "Schutzschild" dazwischen hatten, wir wären/sind in der gleichen Position übertragen auf Polen.


Ja kein Widerspruch, ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Krieg nicht so leicht auf deutschem Boden stattfinden würde.
Außerdem ist Belarus innenpolitisch nicht sehr stabil im Kriegsfall, wie wir selbst bei der Ukraine gesehen haben.


Optiki schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist gar nichts mehr überraschend, die Frage sollte in Zukunft nur noch lauten, kann der negative Trend in Russland überhaupt gestoppt werden, bevor es endgültig ausartet.


Dich hat das Cover mit dem Rotarmisten und dem Wehrmachtssoldaten Arm in Arm vor nem brennenden US Panzer also nicht überrascht?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

> 16:32 Uhr
> Amnesty stuft Angriff auf Charkiw als Kriegsverbrechen ein​
> Der russische Angriff auf Charkiw kommt einem Bericht der Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International zufolge einem Kriegsverbrechen gleich. Amnesty habe nach einer 14-tägigen Untersuchung im April und Anfang Mai Beweise dafür gefunden, dass Russland Streumunition und Streuminen in der ostukrainischen Stadt eingesetzt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2022)

Ich vermute mal es ist kein Zufall, dass Rheinmetall die Präsentation des Leopard2-Nachfolgers ("Panther") vorgezogen hat...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTBA5tQsDbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Der Panzer sieht sehr futuristisch aus.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2022)

Bleibt die Frage wird hierzulande jemand den Panther bestellen oder setzten sie weiter auf die deutsch-französische Insellösung, die sich bestimmt um 10 Jahre verspätet und den Kostenrahmen um ein vielfaches sprengen wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage wird hierzulande jemand den Panther bestellen


Gerüchteweise gibt es schon einige Bestellungen von osteuropäischen Ländern.
Das deutsch-französische Inselding ("KNDS") soll erst 2035 kommen - und da ist sogar was von den 100 Milliarden für reserviert. Ich hoffe ja mal stark dass die Bundeswehr in der Lage ist, das dynamisch so zu switchen dass man den weit weit früher kommdenden Panther stattdessen bestellt. Aber ich habe keine großen Hoffnungen weil dynamisch das Gegenteil von deutscher Bürokratie ist.


----------



## Rolk (13. Juni 2022)

Beim MGCS habe ich ganz große Bauchschmerzen. Ich habe es nicht wirklich verfolgt, kann mich aber noch an Meldungen erinnern das Macron persönlich erzwingen wollte das eine französische Kanone verbaut wird. Eine 150mm Kanone die noch in Entwicklung ist, aber der aktuellen 130mm Kanone von Rheinmetall in allen Belangen außer dem Kaliber (was ja auch ein Nachteil ist^^) unterlegen wäre. Also geht es mal wieder nur ums liebe Geld...


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> dynamisch das Gegenteil von deutscher Bürokratie ist.


So ein Quark, wo doch jeder weiß, dass da jetzt alle agil arbeiten - zumindest denken die das da.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juni 2022)

Siege of Mariupol story told by the DPR spetsnaz fighter • WarTranslated
					

Note from WarTranslated The following story was published on the Russian livejournal social media, it was posted by the acquaintance of a DPR spetsntaz fighter who took part in the Siege of Mariupol in March – May 2022. The fighter narrated (in text) the story, while the writer edited and...




					wartranslated.com
				




Story aus Mariupol aus der Sicht eines Separatisten, ich hab es jetzt nicht alles zu 100 Prozent gelesen, aber das Meiste klingt plausibel und deckt sich mit den Berichten über die Wochen hinweg, natürlich war das kein Sparziergang und die werden auch hohe Verluste gehabt haben.

So ein BTR würde schon gut in meinen Vorgarten passen, dann würde vlt auch endlich die  Nachbarin nicht mehr den ganzen Tag dummes Zeug labern, durch die Fenster und die Nase sieht das Ding irgendwie drollig aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

> 06:59 Uhr
> Russland meldet Zerstörung zahlreicher Waffen für Ukraine​
> Das russische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben eine große Zahl von Waffen und Militärausrüstung zerstört, die die Ukraine aus den USA und Europa erhalten hat. Präzisionsraketen hätten ein Nachschublager nahe der Bahnstation Udatschna in der Region Donezk im Osten der Ukraine getroffen, sagte der Sprecher des Verteidigungsministeriums, Igor Konaschenkow, in Moskau. Zerstört worden seien zudem eine "temporäre Aufmarschstelle für ausländische Söldner" und eine ukrainische Radarstation des Flugabwehrraketensystems Buk-M1 in der Nachbarregion Luhansk. Konaschenkow meldete auch die Zerstörung zweier Batterien von Mehrfachraketenwerfer-Systemen in den Regionen Luhansk und Charkiw. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht unabhängig überprüfen.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube jetzt wird Selenskyj langsam übermütig. Die Krim wird die Ukraine nie mehr zurück bekommen.
Und die Forderung nach 1000 Haubitzen und 500 Panzer dürfte auch unrealistisch sein.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2022)

So gut wie immer, wenn sich Typen zur Macht aufschwingen und diese mit fragwürdigen Mitteln zementieren ließen, kommt am Ende nur Müll bei raus. Jüngstes Beispiel, nach dem kleinen dicken Mann im Kreml, Erdogan...









						Türkisch-griechische Spannungen: "Ich spaße nicht"
					

Der türkische Präsident Erdogan fordert die Entmilitarisierung mehrerer griechischer Inseln und droht indirekt mit Krieg. Viele Griechinnen und Griechen fürchten, dass es nicht bei Drohungen bleibt. Von Verena Schälter.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

Erdogan tickt nicht mehr richtig. So etwas können wir aktuell in der Nato und Europa gar nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt wird Selenskyj langsam übermütig. Die Krim wird die Ukraine nie mehr zurück bekommen.
> Und die Forderung nach 1000 Haubitzen und 500 Panzer dürfte auch unrealistisch sein.


Er hat ja noch nicht gesagt, wie es gemacht werden soll, sondern dass es ein Ziel sein wird. In dem Artikel steht meines Erachtens auch nichts von Fordern, sondern es wir gesagt, dass diese Sachen gebraucht werden, die Aussage des Beraters im Original sagt, um den Krieg zu beendet und da redet er von zeitnahe. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> So gut wie immer, wenn sich Typen zur Macht aufschwingen und diese mit fragwürdigen Mitteln zementieren ließen, kommt am Ende nur Müll bei raus. Jüngstes Beispiel, nach dem kleinen dicken Mann im Kreml, Erdogan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat die Aussage einen Bezug auf die von RyzA, wenn ja, ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Präsident in der Ukraine ungewünscht in den nächsten Jahren einnisten kann, es befinden sich tausende von Waffen im Umlauf. Es vergeht übertrieben gesagt kein Tag, an dem kein neues Waffenmodell bei den ukrainischen Kräften gesehen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2022)

Die Krim fordern ist klug, die bekommt er logischerweise nicht zurück, aber er kann beim Frieden als Verhandlungsmasse setzen.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> So gut wie immer, wenn sich Typen zur Macht aufschwingen und diese mit fragwürdigen Mitteln zementieren ließen, kommt am Ende nur Müll bei raus. Jüngstes Beispiel, nach dem kleinen dicken Mann im Kreml, Erdogan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kämpft dann die Nato gegen sich selbst?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536661723805097985

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder ein paar Millionen mehr potenzielle Regimegegner.


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den T62 geht es auch darum, dass Reservisten (Separatisten) damit besser geschult sind und das Russland einige T62 hat die erst nach vor ein paar Jahren ausgemustert wurden und so halt besser sind als ewig gelagerte T72.
> 
> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, der nächste Panzer für den Fronteinsatz wäre laut Einschätzungen vermutlich der T80.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536669539253067777

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1533525448172486656

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit eigenem Sonnenschutz lol

und hier T-80BV die in die Ukraine transportiert werden





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536224291209068545

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieder ein paar Millionen mehr potenzielle Regimegegner.


Oder mehr arme Leute mit fehlender Bildung und Chancen, die sich gerne für die Armee verpflichten lassen, damit sie das alte starke Russland zurück holen können, welches ihnen der böse Westen nehmen möchte


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

Wieso haben die Panzer alle so ein Dach obendrauf?

Tarnung geht m. E. anders...


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

Sonnenschutz? Vlt haben sie die Hoffnung, dass sie so nicht von Drohen abgeworfene Munition abbekommen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sonnenschutz? Vlt haben sie die Hoffnung, dass sie so nicht von Drohen abgeworfene Munition abbekommen.


Durch ein Zeltdach...?


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Durch ein Zeltdach...?






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536231547291959296

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie selber werfen solche Sachen ab, wenn die Plane ordentlich gespannt ist, könnte es funktionieren


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Durch ein Zeltdach...?


Naja, hast du gesehen womit die Russen teilweise ihre Drohnen bewaffnen? Da kommt schon mal ein Handgranate mit gezogenem Stift die in einem Bierkrug steckt zum Einsatz. Funktionsprinzip: Wenn der Bierkrug beim Aufprall zerbricht explodiert die Handgranate.


----------



## compisucher (14. Juni 2022)

Russische Hightech-Präzisionswaffe, ich bin nicht wirklich beeindruckt...


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536685932266627072

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm ich habe mehrere Videos von Leuten gesehen, welche die russischen Soldaten dort freudig begrüßt haben, es wird teilweise von 5 Prozent der Leute gesprochen, die trotz des Angriffes pro Russland sind. Mich würde mal interessieren, was die gerade machen, wenn es dort den ganzen Tag Straßenkämpfe gibt und die Artillerie regelmäßig einschlägt. Ich würde ja stark darauf tippen, dass gerade für diesen Personen die Korridore eröffnet werden, die können dann schön im russischen Fernsehen erzählen, wie die Ukrainer sie angegriffen haben.

Die Zivilisten, welche jetzt in dem Werk sitzen, haben sich selber dafür entschieden, es gab mehr als genug Chancen zu fliehen, mittlerweile wurden die meisten Fluchtwege zerstört.

Die Russen haben in der Stadt definitiv  die Oberhand, jetzt kommt es wieder zur Entscheidung, lässt man die Zivilisten dort zurück, die sich selber dafür entschieden haben und hofft, dass die Russen nicht so viele Männer töten, vlt keine Frauen vergewaltigen oder geht man mit in denen Bunker verschanzt sich da untern ewig, bis die Zivilisten sich eingesperrt fühlen und man sich dann ohne alles ergeben müssen, am besten noch als Ausländer die Todesstrafe bekommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Panzer alle so ein Dach obendrauf?
> 
> Tarnung geht m. E. anders...



wer weiß wo die gerade wirklich unterwegs sind? vielleicht irgendwo südlich des äquators? ich mein, wenn da waschmaschinenchips für die navigation verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2022)

Ein Beitrag über das Sterben von jungen Männern, die weit von der Ukraine weg in den Krieg dorthin zogen, und wie deren Familien damit umgehen. Für mich bedrückend.









						Ukraine-Krieg: In Burjatien gelten die Gefallenen als Helden
					

In der russischen Region Burjatien werden täglich gefallene Soldaten aus dem Krieg in der Ukraine beigesetzt. Für die Hinterbliebenen sind ihre Söhne, Brüder und Ehemänner Helden. Angst und Schicksalergebenheit sind allgegenwärtig.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein Beitrag über das Sterben von jungen Männern, die weit von der Ukraine weg in den Krieg dorthin zogen, und wie deren Familien damit umgehen. Für mich bedrückend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was genau ist daran bedrückend?


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> was genau ist daran bedrückend?


Das sie weiterhin den Krieg unterstützen und sich weiterhin Leute finden, die in diesen sinnlosen Krieg ziehen wollen. Obwohl sie tausende von Kilometern entfernt sind, permanent vom Staat überwacht werden und sie seit Jahrhunderten nur ein Spielball Russlands sind.



> Hier steht vor der Stadt- und Gebietsverwaltung der mit mehr als sieben Meter Höhe grösste Lenin-Kopf der Welt.



aus Wikipedia:



> Burjatischen Nationalismus fürchtend, ließ Josef Stalin mehr als 10.000 Burjaten ermorden.


In Abhängigkeit welcher der beiden weniger schlimm war, wird die entsprechende Statue aufgestellt. 
Russland ist natürlich viel besser, als der böse Westen mit seiner "Scheinheiligkeit".



> Unmut über die Stigmatisierung der Burjaten​Nisowkina stellt einen gewissen Unmut in der Gesellschaft über die Stigmatisierung der Burjaten als brutale Invasoren in der Ukraine fest. Rund 30 Prozent der Einwohner Burjatiens sind ethnische Burjaten, ein mit den benachbarten Mongolen verwandtes buddhistisches Volk. Dass sie im Krieg einen besonders hohen Blutzoll zahlen und es scheint, als würden sie von Moskau in der Ukraine schonungslos verheizt, kommt nicht von ungefähr. Viele der im Krieg eingesetzten Einheiten stammen aus Ostsibirien.


Sie werden schön verheizt, weil es ihnen an Bildung und Chancen fehlt. Der Soldatensold liegt viel höher als das durchschnittliche Einkommen in diesen Gebieten. Waren die Soldaten in Bucha nicht auch aus diesem Gebiet? Es gab auch eine Story über Soldaten aus Burjata und Kadyrovs Leute, die mit Waffen um erbeutete Gegenstände gekämpft haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das sie weiterhin den Krieg unterstützen und sich weiterhin Leute finden, die in diesen sinnlosen Krieg ziehen wollen. Obwohl sie tausende von Kilometern entfernt sind, permanent vom Staat überwacht werden und sie seit Jahrhunderten nur ein Spielball Russlands sind.


für mich klingt seine aussage dazu eher, als ob er mitleid hätte, daher war ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> für mich klingt seine aussage dazu eher, als ob er mitleid hätte, daher war ich etwas verwundert.


Das wäre auch total berechtigt, sie werden ständig mit Propaganda zugeschüttet und auch ständig überwacht, springt doch mal einer aus Reihe, drohen ihm zahlreiche Bestrafung.

Generell in dieses ganzen Scheindemokratien. wirst du den ganzen Tag mit Propaganda zugeballert und  überall überwacht. Hatte letztens mal eine Doku geschaut, wo einer mehrere solche Länder besucht hat und selbst in einem kleinen Bergdorf hatte ein Anwohner sofort Leute vom Staat geholt und dann mussten sie verschwinden. Irgendwann traust du dich gar nichts mehr zu sagen und dann haben die Bekloppten keine Gegenstimme mehr und das Ergebnis siehst du in diesen Gebieten bzw. überall in Russland. Die Schlauen oder Leute die Andersdenkenden beißen sich dann auf die Zunge, ziehen um oder ertränken ihr Leid in Alkohol oder andere Drogen.

Die Armee ist in den Gebieten leider auch die einzig Chance viel Geld zu verdienen und sich möglicherweise ein neues Leben aufzubauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das ...  aufzubauen.


da sind wir dann unterschiedlicher ansicht. das propaganda-argument zieht auch schon längst nicht mehr seit sich sehr viele der menschen mit russischen wurzeln, die im ausland (vornehmlich auch gerade in deutschland) leben ebenso mit putin und den kriegsansichten verbrüdern und die eben auch kein mitleid mit den missbrauchten und ermordeten ukrainern zeigen.

sorry, aber die melden sich laut dem bericht dann teilweise freiwillig und geben den ukrainern die schuld. (und gegenberichte gibt es sehr wohl, von einheiten, die sich komplett verweigern)

für solche menschen heißt es für mich nur noch: selbst schuld. ganz simpel.



> Die Armee ist in den Gebieten leider auch die einzig Chance viel Geld zu verdienen und sich möglicherweise ein neues Leben aufzubauen.


das ist übrigens auch nur zynisch. andere umbringen um sich selbst ein neues leben aufzubauen.

sorry, sollen halt manche mitleid mit den russen haben, für mich gilt das nicht. mein mitleid gilt den ukrainern und zwar ausnahmslos.


edit: ach so und bezüglich der propaganda - auch abgesehen von den im ausland lebenden russen - hatten die russen ewig zugriff auch auf alle westlichen plattformen. man muss den jetzigen zustand, der sich seit dem krieg natürlich immens verschärft hat, nicht als jahrelangen status quo sehen!


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> für mich klingt seine aussage dazu eher, als ob er mitleid hätte


Nicht immer versuchen Dinge in etwas hinein zu interpretieren. Wenn ich bedrückend schreibe,  dann steht da genau das, was ich schreiben wollte. Hätte ich Mitleid gehabt, ich hätte es auch so geschrieben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juni 2022)

// FLAsH





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536672066107228160

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der Anons sitzt wohl in schland ein. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> // FLAsH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn das so stimmen sollte, dann zeigen die freaks ja auch einmal mehr was sie vom recht halten.

die machen dann auch offensichtlich nichts um unschuldige zu unterstützen, sondern einfach nur aus reinem geltungsbedürfnis - dementsprechend bitte jeden einsperren, den man von deren unterstützern in die finger bekommt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juni 2022)

och... .

und, Es hat auch schon zurückgerudert. Ahnung von dem, was (vermutlich) die meissten von "denen" gerade machen, hast Du aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Juni 2022)

ach komm, der thread wird langsam lächerlich hier. hier die die mit den russen mitleid haben und da die nächsten, die hacker feiern, die sich in staatliche einrichtungen hacken.

können zurückrudern wie sie wollen, nahezu alle unternehmungen von denen sind illegal. punkt. aus.

und nun feiert ihr hier die russen und illegal agierende hacker. ciao und so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wo kauf ich als Land zukünftig lieber ein, bei einem Unternehmen, welches in Serie produziert inklusive Ersatzteilversorgung oder bei  einem Unternehmen, welches Einzelfertigung betreibt und Ersatzteile auch nur teuer liefern kann. Entsprechend sinken auch die Absatzmengen des Unternehmens, wodurch die Preise pro Stück nochmal steigen wird, was die die Produkte nochmal unattraktiver macht.



Welches andere Unternehmen soll das sein? Auch die USA hatten die M1-Produktion jahrelang komplett geschlossen. Nach Wiedereröffnung für Refits hatten sie 2016 eine Kapazität für genau einen pro Monat. Russland hat seit 2014 vermutlich weniger als 100 Armata Prototypen (Kampfpanzer, Schützenpanzer und Artillerieausführung zusammen) hergestellt. Korea kommt im gleichen Zeitraum immerhin auf 260 K2, aber das ist auch nur rund einer pro Woche, Japan produziert den 10 nicht einmal halb so schnell.
Egal wo du auf der Welt hinschaust: Nachdem die Massenbestellungen aus den 80ern ausgeliefert waren (was teilweise bis zur Jahrtausendwende dauerte) hatte niemand mehr Bedarf, im Gegenteil in zunehmend friedlicheren Zeiten haben viele Große Armeen bestände abgebaut und gebraucht verkauft. Für so einen Nischenmarkt lohnt sich keine Serienproduktion.

Vielleicht ändert sich das im Zuge des Ukrainekriegs, wenn noch mehr Länder 100 Milliarden zum Fenster rauswerfen, aber nüchtern betrachtet ist der tatsächliche Bedarf an Panzern nach der deutlichen Schwächung des russischen Militärs in den meisten (Nachbar-)Ländern ja sogar gesunken  .




Don-71 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich nur mal vor, die russische Armee wäre konventionell stärker



Ich glaube wenn die russische Armee konventionell stärker wäre, dann wäre das nicht jahrelang unbemerkt geblieben und die gesamte Entwicklung der Rüstung und Rüstungsindustrie im NATO-Raum wäre anders verlaufen.
Dem ist aber halt nicht so. Das gesamte russische Offensivpotential wurde gestoppt, ohne dass sich auch nur ein einziges NATO-Fahr- oder Flugzeug in Bewegung setzen musste, nur unter Einsatz motivierter Ukrainer und NATO-Infanteriewaffen-Reserven. Und so wie es aussieht könnte man Russland sogar weit in die Defensive drängen, nur unter Einsatz des von der NATO bereits ausgemusterten Schrotts.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise gibt es schon einige Bestellungen von osteuropäischen Ländern.
> Das deutsch-französische Inselding ("KNDS") soll erst 2035 kommen - und da ist sogar was von den 100 Milliarden für reserviert. Ich hoffe ja mal stark dass die Bundeswehr in der Lage ist, das dynamisch so zu switchen dass man den weit weit früher kommdenden Panther stattdessen bestellt. Aber ich habe keine großen Hoffnungen weil dynamisch das Gegenteil von deutscher Bürokratie ist.



Erstmal Preise und Qualitäten abwarten. Rheinmetall hat 100 Milliarden gewittert und noch lange kein serienreifes Produkt, während wir mit unserem aktuellen Leopard-Kontingent eigentlich wortwörtlich ganz gut gerüstet sind, *wenn* die Dinger mal alle einsatzbereit wären. Das hinzubekommen wäre wohl Priorität 1 und viel billiger als Neuanschaffungen, die ohne grundsätzliche Überarbeitung der Bundeswehrbeschaffung und -logistik dann ja doch nur wieder in der Halle vor sich hinrosten.
Und beim derzeitigen Reformtempo der Bundeswehr wird es wohl eher bis 2053 dauern, ehe man die strukturellen Probleme gelöst hat, da kann man also auch bis 2035 warten, ehe man über Leo-Nachfolger entscheidet.




Optiki schrieb:


> So ein BTR würde schon gut in meinen Vorgarten passen, dann würde vlt auch endlich die  Nachbarin nicht mehr den ganzen Tag dummes Zeug labern, durch die Fenster und die Nase sieht das Ding irgendwie drollig aus



Definitiv Harmloser als ein X7.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn die russische Armee konventionell stärker wäre, dann wäre das nicht jahrelang unbemerkt geblieben und die gesamte Entwicklung der Rüstung und Rüstungsindustrie im NATO-Raum wäre anders verlaufen.
> Dem ist aber halt nicht so. Das gesamte russische Offensivpotential wurde gestoppt, ohne dass sich auch nur ein einziges NATO-Fahr- oder Flugzeug in Bewegung setzen musste, nur unter Einsatz motivierter Ukrainer und NATO-Infanteriewaffen-Reserven. Und so wie es aussieht könnte man Russland sogar weit in die Defensive drängen, nur unter Einsatz des von der NATO bereits ausgemusterten Schrotts.


Deine Selbstgefälligkeit ist wirklich teiweise mehr als irritierend!
Wir haben ausschließlich Glück gehabt, das die Russische Föderation ein durch und durch korruptes und kleptokratisches System ist und die Russen einfach zu dämlich für Reformen sind, auch bezogen auf ihre Armee und ihren Rüstungskomplex
Hier in Europa und vor allen dingen in Deutschland hätte sich Niemand für eine stärkere Russische Armee interessiert, da man sich vom Weltbild schon  Galaxien von jeder Wehrhaftigkeit und Krieg verabschiedet hat, hat man ja bei der Krim und dem Donbass in Reallife gesehen und sieht es gerade live und in Farbe wie schwer sich der Kanzler und das Kanzleramt mit diesem Thema "verheben".
Uns hat im Augenblick nichts anderes als pures Glück vor schlimmeren bewahrt und bestimmt nicht Erkenntnisse deutscher Politiker oder deutscher Eliten in Sachen Wehrfähigkeit der Russischen Föderation oder der eigenen BW Streitkräfte!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Juni 2022)

@compisucher Sieht eher nach Blech aus für mich. Improvisierter Schutz gegen Top-Attacks mit Hohlladungsgeschossen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> und nun feiert ihr hier die russen und illegal agierende hacker. ciao und so.


hä? weder das eine, noch das andere.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536791950757662722

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Источники в разведке: Путин впал в кому после неудачной операции, в Кремле срочно разрабатывают сценарий передачи власти
					

Информация требует официального подтверждения




					news.obozrevatel.com
				




und die google-übersetzung:



> Geheimdienstquellen: Putin fiel nach einer erfolglosen Operation ins Koma, der Kreml entwickelt dringend ein Szenario für die Machtübergabe











						Источники в разведке: Путин впал в кому после неудачной операции, в Кремле срочно разрабатывают сценарий передачи власти
					

Информация требует официального подтверждения




					news-obozrevatel-com.translate.goog
				




hat da jemand schon weitergehende info's zu? fake?


----------



## Optiki (14. Juni 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> da sind wir dann unterschiedlicher ansicht. das propaganda-argument zieht auch schon längst nicht mehr seit sich sehr viele der menschen mit russischen wurzeln,



Ich werde jetzt mal nicht alles aufteilen und auf jeden Punkt eingehen, sondern versuchen ein paar Sachen zu nennen.

Propaganda wirkt nicht mehr, weil es so viele Möglichkeiten der Aneignung von Wissen gibt? Warum gibt es dann wieder mehr Leute, die daran glauben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist oder dass es geheime Gesellschaften gibt, die Kinder isst. Ebenso so ist es mit Religionen, warum ist beispielsweise der Islam im Aufstieg, obwohl er mit einem total veralteten Wertesystem daher kommt.

Einen Effekt werden Neue Medien schon haben, es werden andere Werte übermittelt, das betrifft in Russland dann hauptsächlich die großen Städte, deswegen ist es bei den jüngeren Menschen dort auch nicht so beliebt eine Karriere beim Militär zu machen, was aber auch an den Möglichkeiten und dem höheren Einkommen in den großen Zentren liegt. (Leuchtturm Prinzip)

Ich finde es sehr falsch, jetzt alle Russen zu verurteilen und im gleichen Atemzug zu sagen, dass man den Ukrainer im Gesamten eine Amnestie erteilt, ein Unrecht bleibt ein Unrecht. Beispielsweise bei den Protesten in Odessa damals trafen sehr vergleichbare Gruppen aufeinander, da war keiner moralischer besser aufgestellt.
Die Ukraine hat mehr als genug Baustellen und hat auch viele schlechte Menschen.

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich hatte mal vor so 6 Jahren meine Erfahrung mit RT als Propaganda Stimme gemacht und muss sagen, es hat mich schon in eine Richtung gezogen bzw. ich habe eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen kurzfristig deutlich negativer gesehen als davor. Wenn man sich dann nicht die Zeit nimmt, die Sachen entsprechend zu prüfen oder eine konzentrierte Gegenstimme hat, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man sehr stark abdriftet.

Ich glaube sehr relevant dabei ist auch ein Nationalstolz und den gibt selbst bei uns schon sehr ausprägt, trotz unserer Vergangenheit und wie damit umgegangen wird. Ich sehe in letzter Zeit häufiger, wie gereizt Deutsche reagieren können, wenn das Land Deutschland zum Thema Ukraine kritisiert wird oder als negatives Beispiel (siehe Kauf von Öl und Gas) aufgeführt wird, selbst wenn die Personen wahrscheinlich nie etwas für Deutschland geleistet haben und die Kritik eine Grundlage hat. In Russland ist das mit dem Nationalstolz ja nochmal etwas anders bzw. hat ganz andere Ausmaße, wird sehr viel tiefer in den Menschen verankert. Dabei werden sehr viele Sachen aus der Vergangenheit einfach geschönt und weggelassen, vlt will man das auch nicht unbedingt mehr hören. Ich möchte mich auch nicht ständig damit beschäftigen, was meine Vorfahren gemacht haben. Was in Erinnerung geblieben ist, was die Russen mit meiner Uroma gemacht haben. Was meine beiden Urgroßväter in Russland im Krieg gemacht haben, davon weiß ich ohne Recherche nichts. (Einer ist gefallen und der Andere hat nie wieder ein Wort darüber verloren)

Was sind denn so typische Gründe ein Soldat zu sein, was bewegt mich dazu diesen Beruf auszuüben wollen. Fügst du jetzt die Sachen so ein bisschen zusammen, welche ich angesprochen habe, du brauchst Geld, du willst eine Chance und du möchtest dein Land verteidigen, dann kann man schnell zum Schluss Soldat zu werden. Die meisten Leute, die hier aus meiner Region bei der Bundeswehr Zeitsoldaten waren oder sind, haben ebenfalls genau diese 3 Punkte erfüllt. Einer der rechten Soldaten bei dem eine Hausdurchsuchung vor ein paar Jahren gemacht wurde, wohnt sogar 3  Dörfer von mir entfernt, neben dem ehemaligen Haus meiner Tante, meine Mutter hat sogar mit der Schwiegermutter gearbeitet, wir sind nicht alle böse Menschen, nur weil wir aus Sachsen kommen.

Was die russischstämmigen Leute im Ausland betrifft, die müsste man ja auch nochmal unterteilen, es gibt ja auch viele die gegen den Krieg sind. Dann kommt es wieder darauf an, mit welchen Werten und Vorstellungen sind diese Personen aufgewachsen. Dann kommen halt die Quellen ins Spiel, die man für sich selbst aussucht, weil man kann nicht alle Information aufnehmen, man kann nicht allen Quellen folgen. Selbst unsere bekannten (Mainstream) Quellen/Medien haben keine Garantie korrekt zu sein oder alles richtig zu beleuchten/immer neutral sind. Jeder Mensch sucht sich seine eigenen Quellen aus und entscheidet dann in seinem Kopf, was für ihn richtig ist und was falsch. Wenn wir uns jetzt hier in diesem Thread als einen Personenkreis mit ähnlichen Quellen sehen, kommen wir doch zu unterschiedlichen Schlüssen. Beispielsweise @RyzA oder ich malen ein deutlich negativeres Bild als beispielsweise @Sparanus.

Ich kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb mehrere Kanäle auf Telegram oder Twitter heraussuchen und unter den richtigen Vorbedingungen, wären zahlreiche Leute auf der Seite von Russland. Ich sage es dir auch ehrlich, einige Sachen, welche da den Ukrainern zugeschrieben werden, stimmen definitiv auch. Ich bin dann aber in der Lage diese dann gegen andere Sache aufzuwiegen (wobei ich dabei wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr neutral bin) und den Rest verbuche ich unter Propagandaschrott, andere Leute können das vlt nicht.

Es gab in den westlichen Staaten mehr als genug Leute, die nach den einseitigen Meldungen geglaubt haben, dass die Ukraine, wie beim russischen Rückzug aus dem Kiev Region, die Russen jetzt auch einfach aus dem restlichen Land wirft, obwohl sie sich auch hätten richtig informieren können.

Klar ist es zynisch mit den Chancen schaffen, indem man Menschenleben auslöscht. In meinen Augen, können einem die Soldaten schon erstmal leidtun, dass sie es als einzigen Ausweg für sich sehen. Wenn sie sich dann natürlich wie Tiere verhalten, ist es nochmal etwas anderes. Die Familien können einem auch leidtun, generell kann einem die Situation von den Leute dort schon leidtun. Im Deutschland ist auch nicht alles perfekt, aber ich kann mich gegen einen Dienst an der Waffe entscheiden und ich muss keine Angst haben, in dem Ausmaß verfolgt bzw. überwacht zu werden.

Es ist definitiv nicht nur der Krieg von Putin, aber es bestimmt nicht der Krieg aller Russen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mal nicht alles aufteilen und auf jeden Punkt eingehen, sondern versuchen ein paar Sachen zu nennen.
> 
> Propaganda wirkt nicht mehr, weil es so viele Möglichkeiten der Aneignung von Wissen gibt? Warum gibt es dann wieder mehr Leute die daran glauben das die Erde ein Scheibe ist oder das es geheime Gesellschaften gibt, die Kinder isst. Ebenso so ist es mit Religionen, warum ist beispielsweise der Islam im Aufstieg, obwohl er mit einem total veralteten Wertesystem daher kommt.
> 
> ...


Bis auf das unnötige Islam-Bashing, einer der reflektiertersten Kommentare, die ich bisher gelesen habe, in diesem Thread!


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb mehrere Kanäle auf Telegram oder Twitter heraussuchen und unter den richtigen Vorbedingungen, wären zahlreiche Leute auf der Seite von Russland. Ich sage es dir auch ehrlich, einige Sachen, welche da den Ukrainern zugeschrieben werden, stimmen definitiv auch. Ich bin dann aber in der Lage diese dann gegen andere Sache aufzuwiegen (wobei ich dabei wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr neutral bin) und den Rest verbuche ich unter Propagandaschrott, andere Leute können das vlt nicht.


Vorab:
Ebenso große inhaltliche Zustimmung zu Deinem Kommentar.

Dieser Punkt ist mir besonders aufgefallen und womöglich abweichend zur Mainstream-Meinung, habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob der Westen inhaltlich auf der "richtigen" Seite steht.
Wie meine ich das?
Zweifellos ist der russische Angriffskrieg hochverwerflich und völkerrechtswidrig.
Dass das Land vom Westen militärtechnisch gegen den, in nenne ihn mal "imperialen" Aggressor unterstützt wird, ist OK für mich.

Aber:
In meinem Verständnis steht die EU wie auch die NATO für eine demokratische Ordnung.

Wenn man mag, ist die Ukraine die bessere Ausführung eines Oligarchenstaates, der eher zum Westen passt.
Aber noch lange keine Demokratie im Verständnis von z. B. Frankreich oder Deutschland.

Sowohl die EU (z. B. Ungarn) als auch die NATO (z. B. Türkei) hat erhebliche interne Baustellen bzgl. demokratischem Werteverständnis.

Die EU als solche ist in zu kurzer Zeit zu groß geworden und meilenweit davon entfernt, als dass das Fernziel "Vereinigte Staaten von Europa" auch nur am Horizont erkennbar wäre.
Es ist derzeit - sicherlich überspitzt formuliert:
Ein wirtschaftlicher Interessensclub + Regulierungsbehörde.
In Fakt, werden alte (z. B. Griechenland) oder auch neue (meist osteuropäische Staaten) Mitgliedsländer noch auf einige Jahrzehnte als Nettoempfänger gepudert werden müssen.

Bzgl. der Nato sehe ich noch größeren Handlungsbedarf.
Autokratisch/diktatorisch regierte Länder gehören, unbedarft der strategischen oder militärischen Bedeutung, einfach nur rausgeschmissen.
ich habe hier primär die Türkei und Ungarn im Visier.
Entweder steht das Bündnis glaubhaft für die Verteidigung westlicher Werte oder ihre Legitimation ist nicht besser als die der vermeidlichen oder tatsächlichen Gegner dieser Ausprägung.

In der Ukraine (Vorkriegs - status quo) sehe ich weder ausreichende Rechtsstaatlichkeit / Ausprägung der Demokratie oder Korruptionsbekämpfung noch ausreichenden Schutz und Einbindung der Volksgruppen auf dem Staatsgebiet.

Beide Punkte zusammengefasst bedeuten für mich:
Militärtechnische Unterstützung für die Ukraine : Ja
EU-Beitrittskandidat und/oder Mitgliedschaft NATO der Ukraine: Nein


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2022)

Schade das man die Türkei und Ungarn nicht aus der Nato rausschmeissen kann.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das man die Türkei und Ungarn nicht aus der Nato rausschmeissen kann.


Wenn man es wirklich wollte, könnte man es tun, da bin ich überzeugt.
Man hat aber Angst, dass z. B. diese Länder noch mehr ins Extreme abrutschen und fürchtet sich vor Konsequenzen.
Diesbezüglich sind die EU wie auch die NATO Schisservereine.
Autokraten, egal ob sie nun Putin, Orban oder Erdogan heissen mögen, verstehen aber nur die knallharte, alternativlose Ansprache.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Autokraten, egal ob sie nun Putin, Orban oder Erdogan heissen mögen, verstehen aber nur die knallharte, alternativlose Ansprache.


Alles andere wird als Schwäche und Einladung noch mehr zu versuchen wahrgenommen. Das ist wie mit Kindern, denen man keine Grenzen setzt bzw. sie zwar setzt aber immer wieder Nachsichtigkeit zeigt, wenn das Kind diese Grenze mit voller Absicht überschritten hat. Es ist naiv anzunehmen, dass diese Egomanen auch nur den Hauch von Einsicht haben. Die sehen nur: Guck dir die Deppen an, wie ich sie verasche. Und da geht noch mehr!


----------



## Optiki (15. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die EU als solche ist in zu kurzer Zeit zu groß geworden und meilenweit davon entfernt, als dass das Fernziel "Vereinigte Staaten von Europa" auch nur am Horizont erkennbar wäre.
> Es ist derzeit - sicherlich überspitzt formuliert:
> Ein wirtschaftlicher Interessensclub + Regulierungsbehörde.
> In Fakt, werden alte (z. B. Griechenland) oder auch neue (meist osteuropäische Staaten) Mitgliedsländer noch auf einige Jahrzehnte als Nettoempfänger gepudert werden müssen.


Ich möchte mich eigentlich ungern tiefergehend dazu äußern, weil ich mich nicht so tief mit der EU beschäftige. Ich  denke mal, die Aussagen einiger EU Länder mit Jahrzehnten zum Eintritt wird schon in die richtige Richtung gehen, aber es werden trotzdem sehr viele Mittel fließen müssen und damit muss man sich abfinden. Gehen wir mal von einem nicht ganz so negativen Ausgang für die Ukraine aus, also keine Mobilisierung oder taktische Atombombe oder Verlust des Donbases, dann wäre dies für den Westen definitiv die Chance zeitnahe dort ein neues Beispiel für das gute seines Wertesystem und seines Zusammenhalt zu setzen, diese Bild könnte langfristig die Stellung des Westens bei den Menschen in Asien, Afrika und Südamerika wieder etwas aufbessern, nachdem dieses, durch die verschiedenen Kriege in Nordafrika oder auf der arabischen Halbinsel sehr gelitten hat. 

Meines Erachtens, darf dann aber nicht der selbe Fehler passieren, wie in Russland in den 90er oder sogar in Ostdeutschland zur selben Zeit, wo dann ein Ausverkauf an den Westen statt gefunden hat. Die Gelder müssen über die Bevölkerung dort fließen, dass Problem wird dann halt das Kontrollorgan sein, welches die Korruption versucht zu verhindern bzw. weil das unmöglich ist, es im Rahmen zu halten. Dieses Organ fehlt aber leider nicht nur dort, sondern in vielen Europäischen Ländern, in Ländern wie Ungarn wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr ausgeprägt, aber
selbst in Deutschland wird mit den europäischen Mitteln sehr viel Misswirtschaft betrieben, indem man schwammige Regelungen ausnutzt.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich eigentlich ungern tiefergehend dazu äußern, weil ich mich nicht so tief mit der EU beschäftige. Ich  denke mal, die Aussagen einiger EU Länder mit Jahrzehnten zum Eintritt wird schon in die richtige Richtung gehen, aber es werden trotzdem sehr viele Mittel fließen müssen und damit muss man sich abfinden. Gehen wir mal von einem nicht ganz so negativen Ausgang für die Ukraine aus, also keine Mobilisierung oder taktische Atombombe oder Verlust des Donbases, dann wäre dies für den Westen definitiv die Chance zeitnahe dort ein neues Beispiel für das gute seines Wertesystem und seines Zusammenhalt zu setzen, diese Bild könnte langfristig die Stellung des Westens bei den Menschen in Asien, Afrika und Südamerika wieder etwas aufbessern, nachdem dieses, durch die verschiedenen Kriege in Nordafrika oder auf der arabischen Halbinsel sehr gelitten hat.
> 
> Meines Erachtens, darf dann aber nicht der selbe Fehler passieren, wie in Russland in den 90er oder sogar in Ostdeutschland zur selben Zeit, wo dann ein Ausverkauf an den Westen statt gefunden hat. Die Gelder müssen über die Bevölkerung dort fließen, dass Problem wird dann halt das Kontrollorgan sein, welches die Korruption versucht zu verhindern bzw. weil das unmöglich ist, es im Rahmen zu halten. Dieses Organ fehlt aber leider nicht nur dort, sondern in vielen Europäischen Ländern, in Ländern wie Ungarn wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr ausgeprägt, aber
> selbst in Deutschland wird mit den europäischen Mitteln sehr viel Misswirtschaft betrieben, indem man schwammige Regelungen ausnutzt.


Diese Ansicht respektiere ich durchaus.
Die Kernproblematik , die ich sehe, ist eben, dass schon ohne EU Beitritt die Gelder für den Wiederaufbau größtenteils von den USA und der EU kommen werden, also von dir und mir.

Holste jetzt zu früh ein Land in die EU hinein, die sowohl bei der Rechtsstaatlichkeit als auch bei der Wirtschaftsleistung stark schwächeln haste eben so was ähnliches wie Griechenland + Ungarn zusammen und dann noch viel größer bei ca. 40  Mio. EW.

Ich hätte ein prinzipielles Problem damit, wenn ein größerer Teil des EU-Fördergeldes in Safes von Oligarchen verschwinden würde.

Mißbrauch in der EU ist leider die Tagesordnung.
Aber so lange deutlich mehr Lobbyisten in Berlin oder Brüssel herumrennen, als es Abgeordnete gibt...
Man muss sich das ja nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Das ist ein superb bezahlter Hauptberuf der darin besteht, so lange mit einem "Ziel- Abgeordneten zu saufen und zu fressen, bis dieser einknickt und Fa. x oder y  tatkräftig bei irgendwas unterstützt.

Darum meine Meinung:
Erst EU-intern ordentlich den Kehrbesen schwingen, alle bisherigen Mitgliedsländer auf annähernd gleiches Niveau hieven und erst dann über Neumitglieder nachdenken - vorher never und auch nix versprechen.


----------



## Optiki (15. Juni 2022)

Glaubt die USA wirklich an einen Angriff auf Odessa vom Strand aus, oder warum schicken die noch mehr Harpoon Raketensysteme im nächsten Paket. Da hätten sie lieber nochmal 12 m777 in das Paket packen sollen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537082273174106113

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2022)

Du willst die Schiffe auch ohne Landungsoperation nicht in der Nähe haben


----------



## Optiki (15. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du willst die Schiffe auch ohne Landungsoperation nicht in der Nähe haben


Wasser ist nass, letzte Aussage aus Odessa war, sie hätten mehr als genug, um die ganze Schwarzmeerflotte zu versenken. Für Snakeisland bräuchte man eigentlich Land zu Land Raketen, außer man will die Insel bereinigen und die beiden Dinger sollen dann in der Nähe platziert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt ist mir besonders aufgefallen und womöglich abweichend zur Mainstream-Meinung, habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob der Westen inhaltlich auf der "richtigen" Seite steht.
> Wie meine ich das?
> ...
> Beide Punkte zusammengefasst bedeuten für mich:
> ...



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "der richtigen" Seite im Sinne von "A ist besser als B" und einer "guten Seite" im Sinne von "A macht alles richtig". 

Letzteres trifft auf die Ukraine definitiv nicht zu. Ein Entertainer als President, dem bis vor vier Monaten weder eine politische Zukunft noch Potential zugesprochen wurde, eine hochkorrupte B-Ebene im Staat, eine von Populismus und Inkompetenz geprägte Parteienlandschaft, eine Gesellschaft voll Nationalismus (jetzt vermutlich bis ins extreme), reichliche Rechtsradikalismus und Fremdenhass, nenneswerten Anteil Separatismus und Parallelkulturen und dazu die Wirtschaft eines aus-der-2.Welt-Zurückkehrlandes nebst der typischen natürlich massive Lücken bei Infrastruktur, Bildung, Sozialsystemen, Krankenversorgung,........ - es gibt wahrlich geilere Staaten als die Ukraine Ende 21.

ABER:
Das ändert nichts daran, dass die Ukraine in den letzten 3 Monaten mehr für die Verteidigung europäischer Ideale und Werte wie Freiheit, Selbstbestimmung, Demokratie, etc. getan haben, als der gesamte Rest Europas seit 45. Und mehr als nenneswerte Teile Europas VOR 45.
Die Ukrainer retten gerade *unseren* Arsch vor einem Autokraten, dessen Machtanspruch erklärter Maßen bis an die deutsche Grenze reicht. Und die Ukrainer befinden sich in dieser misslichen Lage nur, sie sich offen gegenüber uns und unseren Werten gezeigt haben.

Diese beiden Aspekte sind es, die sämtliche Fragen zur jetzigen Unterstützung der Ukraine beantworten. Und diese beiden Aspekte bedeuten auch, dass die Ukrainer einen verdammt großen Wunsch bei uns frei haben, wenn sie Putin besiegen. Wenn dieser Wunsch lautet "wir wollen EU-Mitglied werden" - dann sei dem so. Ich bin dafür, dass das auch genauso deklariert wird, als Sonderfall in einer Situation, in der definitiv viele wichtige Aufnahmekriterien nicht erfüllt sind. Aber die Schmerzen, die für uns resultierten könnten, weil wir das für die Ukrainer auf uns nehmen, sind ein Nichts im Vergleich zu den Schmerzen, die die Ukrainer im Moment für uns auf sich nehmen.

(Ich würde den Ukrainern allerdings dringend empfehlen, sich nochmal beraten zu lassen. Als hoffnungslos hinterherhinkender Staat in die EU einzutreten ist eine Zerreisprobe für Staat und Gesellschaft, die rasanten Umwälzungen in enormen Forderungen ausgesetzt werden. Ein Marshallplan mit EU-Beitrittsstatus am Ende wäre viel angemessener und entspannter, insbesondere wenn aus Russland keine angemessenen Reparationen kommen. Und die Chancen dafür sehe ich nahe null. Aber wenn die Ukrainer trotz allem sagen "Doch, wir wollen in erster Linie in EU", dann ist ein freier Wunsch ein freier Wunsch.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man es wirklich wollte, könnte man es tun, da bin ich überzeugt.



Juristisch gar nicht und auch moralisch wäre es sehr fragwürdig. Man vergisst das gerne, aber die NATO ist nicht die Demokratie-Weltpolizei, sondern ein Verteidigungsbündniss. So ein Bündniss lebt und stirbt damit, dass man im Ernstfall füreinander da ist und dass sich darauf jedes Mitglied verlassen und seine Rüstungspolitik darauf abstimmen kann. Einfach mal einen rauszuwerfen und damit potentiell zum leichten Fressen seiner Nachbarn zu machen, ist das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was die NATO sein will.
(und tatsächlich ist der Rest der NATO auch relativ stark darauf ausgerichtet, dass die Türkei als Stationierungsort bereit steht)

Was die NATO aber auch nicht ist: Ein Wirtschaftsverein und eine Gruppe zur gegenseitigen Förderung. Wir sind mit der Türkei verbündet, aber wir müssen sie nicht als Freund behandeln, wenn sie sich nicht wie jemand behandeln, mit dem wir befreundet sein wollen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Glaubt die USA wirklich an einen Angriff auf Odessa vom Strand aus, oder warum schicken die noch mehr Harpoon Raketensysteme im nächsten Paket. Da hätten sie lieber nochmal 12 m777 in das Paket packen sollen.



Eine komplette Eroberung Odessas über den Seeweg mag nicht realistisch sein, aber falls Russland im Südwesten vorstoßen wollen sollte, ist das Meer ein sehr wichtiger Nachschubweg und außerdem optimale Grundlage für Feuerunterstützung. Selbst solange Russland nur Stellung hält, sind die Möglichkeit kleinerer Landungen und die dagegen nötigen Verteidigungsstellungen eine erhebliche Belastung für die ukrainischen Streitkräfte. Außerdem sollte sich rumgesprochen haben, welche Auswirkungen die Seeblockade auf die ukrainische Wirtschaft und Versorgung hat und umgekehrt ist der eng damit verknüpfte russische Stützpunkt auf der Schlangeninsel ein zentraler Baustein in der Einschränkung des ukrainischen Luftraums und in der Aufrechterhaltung einer Droh- oder zumindest Besatzungskulisse in Transnistrien. Und von der Bedeutung der Seestreitkräfte im Rahmen einer etwaigen Krimrückeroberung will gar nicht erst anfangen.

Kurz: Der Ukraine die Möglichkeit zu geben, die russische Flotte in Zaum zu halten, ist ein verdammt wichtiger Faktor für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf. Relativ zum beschaulichen Rüstungsaufwand, der dafür nötig ist, würde ich das sogar als lohnenstes Projekt überhaupt bezeichnen und ganz sicher viel wertvoller als eine Handvoll Geschütze. Diskutabel wäre, ob die Ukraine nicht schon genug Anti-Schiffswaffen hat - aber wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele russische Schiffe noch schwimmen und für wie wichtig man die Minenfelder hält, dann würde ich sagen: Klares Nein.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

> 15.6.2022 • 21:40 Uhr
> Russischer Ex-Nationalspieler kritisiert Krieg​
> Der ehemalige Fußball-Nationalspieler Igor Denissow hat sich als einer von wenigen russischen Sportlern gegen den Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine ausgesprochen. Es sei ein Schock und ein Horror gewesen, als er im Februar von der Invasion erfahren habe. Das sagte der 38 Jahre alte Ex-Kapitän des Nationalteams in einem Interview mit dem Sportblogger Nobel Arustamjan.
> 
> ...


Sehr couragiert und mutig. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er noch in Russland lebt.

Ich finde es sowieso schwierig wenn russische Sportler sanktioniert und von Wettbewerben ausgeschlossen werden.
Klar die spielen für Russland, aber können auch nichts für den Krieg.


----------



## Optiki (16. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz: Der Ukraine die Möglichkeit zu geben, die russische Flotte in Zaum zu halten, ist ein verdammt wichtiger Faktor für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf. Relativ zum beschaulichen Rüstungsaufwand, der dafür nötig ist, würde das sogar als lohnenstes Projekt überhaupt bezeichnen und ganz sicher viel wertvoller als eine Handvoll Geschütze.
> Diskutabel wäre, ob die Ukraine nicht schon genug Anti-Schiffswaffen hat - aber wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele russische Schiffe noch schwimmen und für wie wichtig man die Minenfelder hält, dann würde ich sagen: Klares Nein.


12 Howitzer wären nochmal 2 oder 3 ukrainische Teams gewesen, die hätten gegenhalten können. Die Ukraine hat sowieso keine Schiffe mehr, die überhaupt eine größere Rollen spielen könnten und von einer Handelsroute können sie nur träumen, ich sehe da dieses Jahr nichts mehr und die Nato wird da bestimmt nicht rein gehen, dass Risiko für ein Konfrontation ist doch viel zu hoch.

Die Harpoon Raketen sind nicht schlecht, aber auch nichts besonderes, definitiv nicht wirklich besser als die eigenen Neptun, nur halt in deutlich höheren Mengen verfügbar, wie gesagt die letzte Aussage war, Odessa hat mehr als genug bekommen. Könnte halt sein, das Dänemark nur Raketen geliefert hat und die USA jetzt noch die Passenden mobilen System liefern muss.

Relevant wäre wie gesagt Snake Island, aber das steht bereits voll mit Radar und Luftabwehr und da bringt die Harpoon Rakete aktuell nichts, da muss auf Ankunft der M270  gewartet werden, da haben die ersten 60 Leute das Training beendet und leider musste die Bundeswehr feststellen, das sie doch nur 3 Systeme stellen kann.

die Zahlen klingen etwas übertrieben, aber die Verluste sind trotzdem extrem hoch









						Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, official says
					

Ukraine's top negotiator says 200 to 500 troops are dying daily.




					www.axios.com
				




Noch zum Thema, der russische Kampf gegen die bösen Nazis:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1536835402077708290

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZngnUjiyPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man es wirklich wollte, könnte man es tun, da bin ich überzeugt.
> Man hat aber Angst, dass z. B. diese Länder noch mehr ins Extreme abrutschen und fürchtet sich vor Konsequenzen.



Nein, davor "fürchtet" man sich eigentlich weniger, als wohl mehr davor das diese Länder sich dann noch stärker an Russland binden (Orban ist ja schon jetzt bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein kleiner Stiefellecker des Kreml und wäre dann sicherlich ein noch größerer) und bei der Türkei kommt noch hinzu das man damit die Kontrolle über den Bosporus verlieren würde.

Die ist strategisch, in Bezug auf Russland, einfach nicht wenig Wert, weil die Schwarzmeerflotte (gerade in Bezug auf U-Boote) faktisch strategisch kaum einen Wert besitzt, um Handelsrouten und Nachschubrouten im Mittelmeer zu bedrohen, solange sie nicht aus dem schwarzen Meer raus kommt und das ist nun einmal weit einfacher / effektiver zu unterbinden, wenn man durch ein Nadelöhr muss (Bosporus), als in der zerfurchten griechischen Insellandschaft der Ägäis.



compisucher schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich sind die EU wie auch die NATO Schisservereine.



Nein, man opfert einfach Prinzipien für Pragmatismus, was nicht heißen soll das dies besser wäre.



compisucher schrieb:


> Autokraten, egal ob sie nun Putin, Orban oder Erdogan heissen mögen, verstehen aber nur die knallharte, alternativlose Ansprache.



Orban ist kein Putin, für den brauchst du keine umfassende Ansprache, für den würde es schon reichen wenn man ihm einfach mal 4 Jahre lang den Geldhahn aus den EU-Töpfen zudrehen würde, weil das ihn und seinen Mist dort nicht unerheblich trägt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2022)

Wir redeten über Anti Schiffs Raketen:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537693150105444353

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

> 09:19 Uhr
> Großbritannien: Hinweise für Millionärs-Exodus aus Russland​
> Angesichts des Ukraine-Kriegs und der westlichen Sanktionen gibt es nach britischen Angaben Hinweise auf einen Exodus von Millionären und Geschäftsleuten aus Russland. Entsprechende Anträge deuteten darauf hin, dass wohl 15.000 russische Millionäre bereits versuchten, das Land zu verlassen, teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in London mit. Dies werde wahrscheinlich den langfristigen Schaden des Krieges für die russische Wirtschaft noch verschlimmern.
> 
> ...


Vorgestern war der Journalist Wolfram Weimer bei Maischberger zu Gast. In seinen Augen hat die Ukraine schon längst verloren. Und er hat behauptet Russland würde riesige Geländegewinne machen:




> Journalist Wolfram Weimer: „Wie soll Russland diesen Krieg jetzt verlieren?“​„Ich fürchte, wir haben es jetzt mit einer Lage zu tun, wo wir uns eine unangenehme Wahrheit eingestehen müssen. Und die heißt, dass Russland diesen Krieg gewonnen hat. Jetzt. Und zwar, arbeitet unser Bundeskanzler ja mit dieser Sprachschablone: Russland darf den Krieg nicht gewinnen, die Ukraine muss gewinnen. Ich frage mich nur, wo das politisch hinführen soll. Denn faktisch hat Russland jetzt den Donbass praktisch erobert. Das ist nur noch eine Sache von wenigen Tagen. Die Flächengewinne sind riesig. Sie sind etwa so groß wie Holland und Belgien zusammengenommen. Die Landverbindung zur Krim ist da. Das heißt, wie soll Russland diesen Krieg jetzt verlieren?“
> 
> Weimer glaubt, dass auch westliche Waffenlieferungen nicht ausreichen, um der Ukraine zum Sieg zu verhelfen. Gleichzeitig habe der Westen auch im „Spiel der internationalen Sanktionen“ verloren. Staaten wie China und Indien würden den Effekt westlicher Sanktionen mindern. Eine Lösung des Konflikts könne nur auf dem Verhandlungsweg stattfinden, so Weimer. Der Verleger war in dieser Woche neben Politologe Johannes Varwick bereits der zweite Talkshow-Gast bei „Maischberger“, der die Ukraine für „verloren“ erklärte.


Quelle: Journalist zieht bitteres Fazit: „Russland hat diesen Krieg gewonnen“

Ok, die Gebiete im Osten und im Donbass scheinen wirklich verloren zu sein.
Aber deswegen hat die Ukraine noch lange nicht den gesamten Krieg  verloren.
Und das die Sanktionen nichts bringen glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## Optiki (17. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir redeten über Anti Schiffs Raketen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist schon mal ein Anfang, die Frage ist nur, warum erst jetzt. Eventuell hat man durch die kommenden Systemen aus den USA doch mehr Freiheiten und kann so mehr Risiko eingehen oder die ersten Lieferungen aus den Unterstützerländern sind erst jetzt angekommen.

Snake Island ist doch recht voll geworden, seitdem die Ukraine die ganze Insel bereinigt hatte:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537020749403369472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wurden mehrere Fahrzeuge dahin gefahren, die zerstörten Schiffe wurden geborgen und es wurde sogar ein Kilo Klasse U Boot dort in der Nähe gesehen, also die Russen hatten alle Ruhe der Welt.

hier mal zur Übersicht, wie viel Schiffe und Uboote die Russen in dem Meer noch haben (- das Rettungsschiff):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, die Gebiete im Osten und im Donbass scheinen wirklich verloren zu sein.
> Aber deswegen hat die Ukraine noch lange nicht verloren.
> Und das die Sanktionen nichts bringen glaube ich auch nicht.


Was heißt den verloren, der Krieg läuft doch noch und so lange die Ukraine Soldaten hat und halbwegs Material, werden sie weiter angreifen. Die Ukrainer stehen 10km vor Kherson und werden versuchen die Stadt zu befreien. Die Russen verlieren ebenfalls Einheiten und mussten wegen der Situation um Kherson schon einige Einheiten umverteilen, ebenfalls wurden von Russland massiv Einheiten in Richtung Severodonetsk verschoben, wo sie ein schweres Leben gegen ausländische Soldaten haben. Es ist ja nicht, als würden auf jedem Quadratmeter 10  russische Soldaten stehen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537604221108903940

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum Girkin und pro Russische Blogger sich regelmäßig über die Führung beschweren. Russischen Soldaten sich über ukrainischen Sniper beschweren, die denen teilweise in die Eier schießen. Die Separatisten erleiden hohe Verluste, gerade in Mariupol haben die extrem viele Leute verloren, mal sehen wie lange es die Familie in diesen Gebieten noch mitmachen, wenn sie 100 Männer los schicken und 80% einfach verschwindet.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz: Der Ukraine die Möglichkeit zu geben, die russische Flotte in Zaum zu halten, ist ein verdammt wichtiger Faktor für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf. Relativ zum beschaulichen Rüstungsaufwand, der dafür nötig ist, würde ich das sogar als lohnenstes Projekt überhaupt bezeichnen und ganz sicher viel wertvoller als eine Handvoll Geschütze. Diskutabel wäre, ob die Ukraine nicht schon genug Anti-Schiffswaffen hat - aber wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele russische Schiffe noch schwimmen und für wie wichtig man die Minenfelder hält, dann würde ich sagen: Klares Nein.



Aber eben NUR wenn eine Offensive auf Odessa auch wirklich kommt. Und selbst dann entscheiden die Geschütze an Land darüber ob die Stadt fällt oder nicht. Kurz- Mittelfristig braucht die Ukraine v.a. schweres Gerät zu Lande, alles andere ist nett, aber nicht kriegsentscheidend. 
Bis die Russen überhaupt in der Lage sind Odessa zu bedrohen und eine, nach Ihrer Doktrin durchführbare Amphibische Landung durchzuführen vergeht noch ne Menge Zeit und ob Sie dazu aktuell überhaupt in der Lage sind ist zweifelhaft.

Im aktuellen Lagebild spielt die Flotte keine große Rolle und leider ist der jetzige Verlauf des Krieges für die Ukraine sehr sehr wichtig. Weniger wegen des potentiell zu verlierenden Gebietes, sondern wegen der dort eingesetzten Einheiten. Die Ukraine will es sich nicht leisten die Gebiete zu verlieren, aber die echte Frage ist, kann es sich die Ukraine leisten die Soldaten zu verlieren. 

Auch ist das Meer eben KEIN so wichtiger Nachschubweg mehr nachdem Mariupol gefallen ist, die Landverbindung zwischen Russland und der Krim steht, das war eines der wesentlichen Zwischenziele des Russischen Angriffs, der Verlust der Moskwa als AA Plattform wurde durch die Verlagerung von AA Systemen auf Snake Island einigermaßen ausgeglichen.

Langfristig braucht die Ukraine die Fähigkeit russische Schiffe weiterhin angreifen zu können, aber das bringt ihr nix wenn sie sich bis an den Dnjepr zurückziehen muss. Harpoons sind toll, helfen aber nicht gegen die Munitionsknappheit der UKR Artillerie bzw. gegen die Feuerüberlegenheit der Russen im Donbass.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juni 2022)

... mal was aus einer anderen ecke, aber auch nicht wirklich erbaulich.









						Kein Schutz für Kriegsdienstverweigerer aus Russland  | MDR.DE
					






					www.mdr.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIlFj8AEbOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder eine gute Analyse von Oberst Reisner. Nur den Titel hätte ich anders gewählt.
Die Ukraine braucht auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Waffen und auch schneller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, die Gebiete im Osten und im Donbass scheinen wirklich verloren zu sein.



Häh? Die Aussage ist doch nur, dass diese Gebiete erobert sind. Verloren sind sie erst, wenn man die Hoffnung aufgibt, sie je zurückzuerobern.

Dafür sehe ich keine Anzeichen und an Stelle der Ukraine würde ich Rückeroberungsanstrengungen auch erstmal auf die Region südlich des Dnejpr konzentrieren. Das hat zahlreiche strategische Vorteile, während ein Versuch den Donbass zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt zu befreien, praktisch ein Run in den Kessel zwischen zwei russischen Grenzen und einem russisch kontrollierten Territorium wäre. Und das wofür? Um Leute zu "befreien", die schon seit 8 Jahren gegen die Ukraine Krieg führen?

Also: Stellung halten oder den Russen jeden Meter so teuer wie möglich machen, während man Gegenangriffe an anderer Stelle vorbereitet. In ersterem leistet die Ukraine in den letzten Wochen gute Arbeit, bei letzterem sehe ich noch Ausbaupotential, wenn sie mal endlich schwere Waffen bekommt. Klappt das, kann man in 1-2 Monaten noch mal über den Donbass reden. Bis dahin ist der russisch, aber noch lange nicht "verloren".

(Zumal Russland gerade die Separatisten verheizt, was bedeutet, dass dort nach dem Krieg trotz Zwangsdeportation der ukranischen Zivilbevölkerung keine prorussische Mehrheit leben wird.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber eben NUR wenn eine Offensive auf Odessa auch wirklich kommt.



Korrektur: NUR damit eine solche Offensive eben nicht kommt.

Bei der Rückeroberung der Südukraine nutzen diese Waffen natürlich nichts, da hast du recht. Offensiv würden sie erst zur Absicherung von Vorstößen auf die Krim eine Rolle spielen. Aber soweit ist die Ukraine noch lange nicht. Im Moment hat Russland die strunzdoofen Fehler der ersten Kriegswochen korrigiert und hält gegenwertig mit massivem Materialeinsatz die Initiative in der Hand. Die Ukraine ist also in der Defensive und da ist die Sicherung der Küste, wie von mir beschrieben, ein wichtiger Baustein damit man nicht plötzlich mit einer Südflanke konfrontiert wird.



> Im aktuellen Lagebild spielt die Flotte keine große Rolle und leider ist der jetzige Verlauf des Krieges für die Ukraine sehr sehr wichtig. Weniger wegen des potentiell zu verlierenden Gebietes, sondern wegen der dort eingesetzten Einheiten. Die Ukraine will es sich nicht leisten die Gebiete zu verlieren, aber die echte Frage ist, kann es sich die Ukraine leisten die Soldaten zu verlieren.



Kaum. Aber sie kann es sich noch weniger Leisten, einen Großteil der Soldaten abzuziehen, solange die Gefahr im Raum steht, dass die Stellungen der verbleibenden von einem intensiven Seebombardement weggefegt und die relativ küstennahen, wichtigen Verkehrslinien von Landungstruppen abgeschnitten werden.

Russland ist, wenn man die bisherigen Meisterstrücke der Einsatztaktik bedenkt, sicherlich nicht in der Lage, eine erfolgreiche Massenlandung nach Vorstellung eines NATO-Generals hinzulegen. Also ohne 20-50% der Einheiten schon an den ersten beiden Tagen zu verlieren. Aber Putin hat bewiesen, dass ihm das im Zweifelsfall egal ist und auch 50% dessen, was Russland an Land schmeißen kann, wäre für die Ukraine ein massives Problem. Also muss sichergestellt werden, dass kein russisches Schiff in Sichtweite der Küste überlebt. Auch dann nicht, wenn Russland in massiven Raketenangriff 2/3 der Verteidigungsstellungen neutralisiert.



> Auch ist das Meer eben KEIN so wichtiger Nachschubweg mehr nachdem Mariupol gefallen ist, die Landverbindung zwischen Russland und der Krim steht, das war eines der wesentlichen Zwischenziele des Russischen Angriffs, der Verlust der Moskwa als AA Plattform wurde durch die Verlagerung von AA Systemen auf Snake Island einigermaßen ausgeglichen.



Und jetzt brauchen letztere regelmäßigen Nachschub  .



> Langfristig braucht die Ukraine die Fähigkeit russische Schiffe weiterhin angreifen zu können, aber das bringt ihr nix wenn sie sich bis an den Dnjepr zurückziehen muss. Harpoons sind toll, helfen aber nicht gegen die Munitionsknappheit der UKR Artillerie bzw. gegen die Feuerüberlegenheit der Russen im Donbass.



Keine Widerrede von mir.
Ich sage nicht, dass anderes unwichtig wäre, ich sage nur, dass die wenigen Dutzend Harpoons eine Bedeutung haben. Artilleriemunition in gleichem Wert (oder gar gleichem Gewicht ) dagegen hätte die Ukraine bei ihrem derzeitigen Einsatz an einem Nachmittag verbraucht.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, im Grunde hat er nicht wirklich viel Neues erzählt.
Das die Ukraine deutlich mehr schwere Waffen braucht und das der Westen aktuell kaum genug liefert um die Abnutzung im Donbass so "halbwegs" auszugleichen, ist ja absolut kein neuer Umstand, genauso wenig wie das es der Ukraine an Artillerie mit größerer Reichweite mangelt und an mehr Munition für selbige.
Gerade letzteres reißt er ja sowieso überhaupt nur sehr wage und knapp gegen Ende, als Fragestellung, an...

Ansonsten frag ich mich nach wie vor wo der reale Mehrwert dieser kurzen eingespielten Videoschnippsel von Waffensystemen sein soll, die da in den Videos eingestreut werden.
Wirklichen faktischen Mehrwert haben die jedenfalls nicht.
Bei dem S-300 Einschnitt z.B. ist sachlich / nüchtern betachtet jedenfalls nicht erkennbar, wie von ihm dargestellt, das die S-300 ein effektives Luftabwehrinstrument ist.
Im Grunde haben diese Videoschnippsel so kaum Mehrwert, als die reine Effekthascherei, oder das man mal gesehen hat wie das Teil in etwa ausschaut (was man auch auf Wikipedia / Google Bildersuche könnte).


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh? Die Aussage ist doch nur, dass diese Gebiete erobert sind. Verloren sind sie erst, wenn man die Hoffnung aufgibt, sie je zurückzuerobern.


Wie es aktuell aussieht haben sie nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und vom zurückerobern ist man ganz weit entfernt.
Die müssen zusehen das vor allem ihre menschlichen Verluste reduziert werden.
Das bricht irgendwann auch die Moral der Truppe, wenn sie mit ansehen müssen, wie ihre Kameraden in Scharen fallen. Dann fragen sie sich auch ob sie nicht sinnlos verheizt werden.
Ohne mehr schwere Waffen kann man das aktuelle Dilemma aber nicht ändern.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, im Grunde hat er nicht wirklich viel Neues erzählt.
> Das die Ukraine deutlich mehr schwere Waffen braucht und das der Westen aktuell kaum genug liefert um die Abnutzung im Donbass so "halbwegs" auszugleichen, ist ja absolut kein neuer Umstand, genauso wenig wie das es der Ukraine an Artillerie mit größerer Reichweite mangelt und an mehr Munition für selbige.
> Was er überhaupt nur sehr wage und knapp gegen Ende als Fragestellung anreißt...


Naja, er hat da einiges aufgedröselt. Wie die verschiedenen Einheiten und Bereiche in der Armee zusammenarbeiten.
Wo die aktuellen Stärken und Schwächen der ukrainischen Armee sind.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde haben diese Videoschnippsel so kaum Mehrwert, als die reine Effekthascherei, oder das man mal gesehen hat wie das Teil in etwa ausschaut (was man auch auf Wikipedia / Google Bildersuche könnte).


Ich denke um es unterhaltsamer zu machen. Wenn ein paar bewegte Bilder eingeblendet werden.

Aber du bist wahrscheinlich der bessere Militärexperte, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke um es unterhaltsamer zu machen. Wenn ein paar bewegte Bilder eingeblendet werden.



In dem Punkt könnten die Östereicher bei ihren Videos durchaus noch das eine oder andere bei der Bundeswehr abschauen, in Bezug auf professioneller Aufmachung der Videos, umgedehrt könnte die Bundeswehr aber auch noch das eine oder andere in Bezug auf kommunizierten Inhalt lernen, gerade wenn man die Videos bzgl. des Inhalts zum Ukrainekrieg zwischen beiden vergleicht, wo die Videos der Bundeswehr nicht so glänzen können und es doch mehr wie sehr aufgesetzte Werbevideos, zum anwerben für die Bundeswehr wirkt(e). 



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du bist wahrscheinlich der bessere Militärexperte, oder?


Was hat das eine Bitte mit dem anderen zu tun, oder was soll die dumme Aussage von dir?
Ich habe ja wohl nirgends die fachliche Kompetenz von Herrn Reisner kritisiert / in Frage gestellt, als nur angesprochen das die optische Präsentation (der Videoeinschnitte) keinen wirklichen Mehrwert erzeugt!
Dazu muss man kein Militärexperte sein, da reicht es auch schon im Bereich Medien etwas Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die müssen zusehen das vor allem ihre menschlichen Verluste reduziert werden.
> Das bricht irgendwann auch die Moral der Truppe, wenn sie mit ansehen müssen, wie ihre Kameraden in Scharen fallen. Dann fragen sie sich auch ob sie nicht sinnlos verheizt werden.


Dachte ich auch. Und entsprechend verwundert bin ich, dass die Russen denen das seit Monaten so geht/ging immer noch weiter an die Front laufen bis auf wenige vereinzelte Grüppchen die verweigern.
Klar, wer in der russischen Armee nen Befehl verweigert ist potentiell tot. Aber bei mancher Aktion ist das Ergebnis bei Befolgung ziemlich sicher dasselbe.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Luftabwehrinstrument


😬
Flugabwehr, wenn du Luft abwehren willst mach das Fenster zu


RyzA schrieb:


> Das bricht irgendwann auch die Moral der Truppe, wenn sie mit ansehen müssen, wie ihre Kameraden in Scharen fallen.


Hat in Verdun auch nicht geklappt


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hat das eine Bitte mit dem anderen zu tun, oder was soll die dumme Aussage von dir?
> Ich habe ja wohl nirgends die fachliche Kompetenz von Herrn Reisner kritisiert / in Frage gestellt, als nur angesprochen das die optische Präsentation (der Videoeinschnitte) keinen wirklichen Mehrwert erzeugt!
> Dazu muss man kein Militärexperte sein, da reicht es auch schon im Bereich Medien etwas Ahnung zu haben.


Achso, dann ist ja gut. Hatte sich zuerst  im Kontext mit deinem anderen Geschriebenen  fast so angehört.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537872066363416577

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn das mit dem selben Erfolg läuft wie das letzte mal haben wir bald den nächsten Krieg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2022)

Oh bitte nicht...


----------



## Optiki (17. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag ich mich nach wie vor wo der reale Mehrwert dieser kurzen eingespielten Videoschnippsel von Waffensystemen sein soll, die da in den Videos eingestreut werden.
> Wirklichen faktischen Mehrwert haben die jedenfalls nicht.
> Bei dem S-300 Einschnitt z.B. ist sachlich / nüchtern betachtet jedenfalls nicht erkennbar, wie von ihm dargestellt, das die S-300 ein effektives Luftabwehrinstrument ist.
> Im Grunde haben diese Videoschnippsel so kaum Mehrwert, als die reine Effekthascherei, oder das man mal gesehen hat wie das Teil in etwa ausschaut (was man auch auf Wikipedia / Google Bildersuche könnte).


Aufgabe des Kanals ist es ja nicht, eine sehr gute Videogestaltung zu machen, sondern der Inhalt muss passen. Die Erläuterung waren ja trotzdem gut und ich sehe, wie viel sie auf Twitter unterwegs sind. Ich denke mal die Aufnahme vom S300 wurde genommen, weil es eine der wenige Aufnahmen im Einsatz ist, nachdem einige System gespendet wurden und die russische Seite eine Woche später behauptet haben, sie hätten mit ihren "hochpräzisions"
Raketenangriffe alle zerstört. Das Video vom System ist gut so wie es ist, es zeigt das Vorhandensein des Systems, verrät aber nicht zu viele Daten über den Standort, ich wünschte die Ukrainer wären sonst so bedacht.
Für das Video des Bundesheer war die die Einbindung so nicht wirklich sinnvoll, es hätte weitere Ausführung dazu gefehlt. 

Was mir teilweise ein bisschen komisch vorkommt, sind die genannten Zahlen. Ich würde vermuten, dass aus Polen mittlerweile mehr Panzer in der Ostukraine sind. Ebenfalls dachte ich, dass die USA auch M113 liefern wollte?

---------------------------------------

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt gehofft, die USA schiebt zeitnahe nochmal 100 M777 hinterher. Ansonsten fand ich das was UK gemacht nicht schlecht, einfach M109 kaufen, reparieren und dann liefern. Würde es von den Dinger ausreichend Stück geben und auch Ersatzteile, wäre das doch das sinnvollste Konzept oder nicht?

Mal sehen wie gut die Geparden funktionieren werden, aus meiner Laiensicht könnten die ja gut ins Konzept passen, wenn sie es schaffen die zahlreichen Orlan und andere Drohnen aus der Luft holen und so die Artillerie schützen können. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wie es aktuell aussieht haben sie nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und vom zurückerobern ist man ganz weit entfernt.
> Die müssen zusehen das vor allem ihre menschlichen Verluste reduziert werden.
> Das bricht irgendwann auch die Moral der Truppe, wenn sie mit ansehen müssen, wie ihre Kameraden in Scharen fallen. Dann fragen sie sich auch ob sie nicht sinnlos verheizt werden.
> Ohne mehr schwere Waffen kann man das aktuelle Dilemma aber nicht ändern.


Ich glaube es ist mehr eine Frage der Qualität, die dort an Soldaten verloren geht. Es ist wie mit den Asovsoldaten in Mariupol, dass waren sehr gut ausgebildete und auch ausgestattete Einheiten, die dort verloren wurden. Bei den Russen ist halt der Vorteil von Material, die können den ganzen Tag mit Artillerie schießen und sonst nichts machen, da brauchst du nicht überall Qualität und hohe Moral.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls dachte ich, dass die USA auch M113 liefern wollte?


Haben sie auch, nur sind M113 das Gegenteil von gepanzert, ein Kamerad sagte letztens da schießt ne Pistole seitlich durch.
Ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben, aber Gefechtsfahrzeuge sind das wirklich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben sie auch, nur sind M113 das Gegenteil von gepanzert, ein Kamerad sagte letztens da schießt ne Pistole seitlich durch.
> Ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben, aber Gefechtsfahrzeuge sind das wirklich nicht.


Nö, das nicht mal übertrieben. 

Ohne weitere Zusatzpanzerung besteht die Panzerung des M113 in der Standardausführung nur aus einer 12 bis 38mm starken Aluminumlegierung.
Die primäre Forderung bei der Entwicklung des M113 war damals um 1960 auch nicht ein möglichst umfassender Schutz gegen Infanteriewaffen (primär vor allen frontaler Schutz vor Granatsplittern und dem Beschuss durch kleinere Kaliber bis 7,62mm), sondern vor allen möglichst leicht zu sein (ca. 12,3t Gefechtsgewicht), um noch als Last unter Hubschraubern transportiert werden zu können.

Es gab schon in Vietnam damals, soweit ich mich erinnere gelesen zu haben, Berichte davon das der M113 vor allen bei Seiten- / Hecktreffern, bedingt durch die 12mm starke Aluminiumlegierung, durchaus auf "kürzere Entfernungen" selbst von Pistolen durchschlagen werden konnte.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist mehr eine Frage der Qualität, die dort an Soldaten verloren geht. Es ist wie mit den Asovsoldaten in Mariupol, dass waren sehr gut ausgebildete und auch ausgestattete Einheiten, die dort verloren wurden. Bei den Russen ist halt der Vorteil von Material, die können den ganzen Tag mit Artillerie schießen und sonst nichts machen, da brauchst du nicht überall Qualität und hohe Moral.


Ja eben. Qualität von Einheiten nützt nichts wenn sie das Material nicht haben.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2022)

Jetzt wird es mal Zeit,
richtig schwere Waffen zu liefern.

Putin"s Großmachtfantasien wird man nicht mit diplomatischen Mitteln lösen können.
Egal wo es kracht,
der Ivan mischt immer mit.
Jetzt sollte Schluß damit sein,
für immer und ewig ...


----------



## Tekkla (18. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Egal wo es kracht,
> der Ivan mischt immer mit.


Das kann man genauso gut über die USA und in jüngster Zeit auch über die NATO und in Teilen China sagen, wobei Letztere da etwas verdeckter vorgehen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt sollte Schluß damit sein,
> für immer und ewig ...


Wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt, dann kann man das global schon haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Egal wo es kracht,
> der Ivan mischt immer mit.
> Jetzt sollte Schluß damit sein,
> für immer und ewig ...



Quasi so wie in dem Song, nur halt mit Russland statt Schland? Oder was schwebt dir da genau vor? Klingt ja schon, als würdest du dir eine sehr... endgültige Lösung wünschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-dGuZXvKXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

> 19:01 Uhr
> Ukrainischer Gouverneur: Russland verlegt Truppen nach Sievierodonetsk​
> Nach Angaben des Gouverneur der ukrainischen Region Luhansk, Serhiy Gaida, hat Russland eine große Anzahl Reservetruppen aus anderen Kampfgebieten nach Sievierodonetsk verlegt, um die volle Kontrolle über die östliche Frontstadt zu erlangen. Weil es bereits so viele von ihnen gibt, bilden sie eine kritische Masse", sagte er im nationalen Fernsehen. Die russischen Streitkräfte würden bereits den größten Teil, aber nicht die gesamte Stadt kontrollieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2022)

... das BKA ermittelt im Ausland? Seit wann denn das und auf welcher Basis? Hat da jemand eine Erklärung?

Bezüglich der Gaslieferungen ist der Hintergrund für die Drosselung bereits kommuniziert worden. Ein notwendiger Verdichter wird/wurde in Kanada gewartet und kann nicht zurückgeführt werden, weil er unter das verhängte Embargo fällt.

www.rnd.de/wirtschaft/gazprom-liefert-weniger-gas-ist-wirklich-die-wartung-einer-siemens-turbine-in-kanada-schuld


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das BKA ermittelt im Ausland? Seit wann denn das und auf welcher Basis? Hat da jemand eine Erklärung?


Da steht:



> Nach dem Weltrechtsprinzip können Kriegsverbrecher auch in Deutschland vor Gericht gestellt werden. Der Generalbundesanwalt, in dessen Auftrag das BKA ermittelnd tätig sei, führe derzeit ein Strukturermittlungsverfahren, aber noch keine Verfahren gegen einzelne Verdächtige, sagte Münch.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da steht:


... das habe ich wohl gelesen. Deshalb frage ich mich, warum das BKA, welches für Aufgaben innerhalb der Bundesrepublik Deutschland verantwortlich ist, gegen russische Kriegsverbrecher auf UKR-Boden ermittelt.

Das auf Grund des Weltrechtsprinzips Kriegsverbrecher auch in Deutschland angeklagt werden können ist klar und unstrittig.

Kann mit jemand sagen wie die Formulierung " ... Generalbundesanwalt, in dessen Auftrag das BKA ermittelnd tätig sei, ..." zu verstehen ist? Ist das BKA auf Geheiß des GBA tätig, wird es vermutet oder habe ich nen Hitzeschaden erlitten?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Ich bin kein Jurist. Vielleicht kann @Don-71 das besser erklären?


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Gaslieferungen ist der Hintergrund für die Drosselung bereits kommuniziert worden. Ein notwendiger Verdichter wird/wurde in Kanada gewartet und kann nicht zurückgeführt werden, weil er unter das verhängte Embargo fällt.


Wer es glaubt wird seelig!


brooker schrieb:


> Deshalb frage ich mich, warum das BKA, welches für Aufgaben innerhalb der Bundesrepublik Deutschland verantwortlich ist, gegen russische Kriegsverbrecher auf UKR-Boden ermittelt.


Wie kommst du auf diesen schmalen "Grad"?
Das BKA hat z.B. eine weltweite Personen Fahandung, sprich Leute wie der Wirecard Betrüger oder andere Schwer - Kriminelle werden vom BKA weltweit gejagt.



brooker schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand sagen wie die Formulierung " ... Generalbundesanwalt, in dessen Auftrag das BKA ermittelnd tätig sei, ..." zu verstehen ist. Ist das BKA auf Geheiß des GBA tätig, wird es vermutet, ist es eine Grauzone oder habe ich nen Hitzeschaden erlitten?


Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?
Der GBA erföffnet auf Grund des Interesses des deutschen Staates die Ermittlungen, wozu er berechtigt ist nach dem Weltrechtsprinzip und seine ausführende Behörde ist das BKA, sprich kein LKA.

Um es noch plastischer zu machen, wer hat denn die Maschine in Mogadischu gestürmt?
Die GSG 9 als Teil des BKA, dem untersteht nämlich die GSG 9 und das BKA ist keinesfalls nur für das Innland verantwortlich, das sind die einzelnen LKAs, das BKA wird dann zuständig, wenn der GBA die Ermittlungen an sich zieht, was durchaus auch International passieren kann.
​


----------



## Optiki (18. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand sagen wie die Formulierung " ... Generalbundesanwalt, in dessen Auftrag das BKA ermittelnd tätig sei, ..." zu verstehen ist. Ist das BKA auf Geheiß des GBA tätig, wird es vermutet, ist es eine Grauzone oder habe ich nen Hitzeschaden erlitten?


Woher kommt jetzt die Grauzone, die Livetickermeldung sagt aus, laut dem Leiter des BKA führt der GBA ein Strukturermittlungsverfahren, aber noch keine Verfahren gegen einzelne Verdächtige durch. 



> Kriegsverbrechen können in Deutschland strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, auch wenn sie durch Ausländer außerhalb von Deutschland begangen wurden.


Quelle: https://www.bka.de/DE/IhreSicherhei...onid=28732238F7EBB0F53684DDBDF262EBA8.live302



> Die "Zentralstelle für die Bekämpfung von Kriegsverbrechen" (ZBKV) im Bundeskriminalamt ermittelt im Auftrag des Generalbundesanwaltes bei Straftaten gegen das Völkerstrafrecht. Sie ist als die deutsche kriminalpolizeiliche "War Crimes Unit" in die Abteilung Polizeilicher Staatsschutz integriert.





> Nationale und internationale Kooperation​Auf nationaler Ebene steht die ZBKV in engem Informationsaustausch u. a. mit dem Generalbundesanwalt (GBA), dem Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge (BAMF), dem Bundesamt für Justiz (BfJ), dem Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz (BfV) sowie den ZBKV-Ansprechstellen der Landeskriminalämter und der Bundespolizei.
> 
> International findet eine enge Kooperation vor allem mit den für die Verfolgung von Völkerstraftaten zuständigen "War Crimes Units" ausländischer Polizeibehörden (zusammengeschlossen im "EU Genocide Network", mit dem Internationalen Strafgerichtshof (ICC), mit Europol und Interpol statt.


Quelle: https://www.bka.de/DE/UnsereAufgaben/Aufgabenbereiche/Zentralstellen/ZBKV/zbkv_node.html


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Woher kommt jetzt die Grauzone, die Livetickermeldung sagt aus, laut dem Leiter des BKA führt der GBA ein Strukturermittlungsverfahren, aber noch keine Verfahren gegen einzelne Verdächtige durch.
> 
> 
> Quelle: https://www.bka.de/DE/IhreSicherhei...onid=28732238F7EBB0F53684DDBDF262EBA8.live302
> ...


... ah. Nun ist es klar. Danke für die Erläuterung! PCGH rockt! 

... was bedeutet das konkret? Ist das BKA mit Kräften vor Ort um entsprechend Beweise zu sichern? Hat da jemand was gelesen oder input?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer es glaubt wird seelig!


Wer weiss? Ich denke es ist ganz einfach herauszufinden. Eine temporäre, spezielle Freigabe im Embargo des so dringend benötigten Gutes würde die Frage schnell beantworten. Die Russen könnten ihrer Vertragserfüllung wieder uneingeschränkt nachkommen und die Gassparmassnahmen der BRD sowie die Teuerungen aufgrund der Knappheit, welche jeden Bundesbürger belasten, wären nicht notwendig! Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Gaslieferungen ist der Hintergrund für die Drosselung bereits kommuniziert worden. Ein notwendiger Verdichter wird/wurde in Kanada gewartet und kann nicht zurückgeführt werden, weil er unter das verhängte Embargo fällt.


Der logische Haken: Die Turbine ist  da schon seit Monaten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie es aktuell aussieht haben sie nichts entgegenzusetzen.



Ich denke es braucht etwas mehr als "nichts" um ~20% der russischen Armee auf eine Vormarschgeschwindigkeit von ein paar 100 m bis wenigen km pro Tag zu bremsen  .

Wenn die Ukraine ihre derzeitige Stärke relativ zu den Russen halten kann, hätte Putin auch in einem Jahr noch nicht gewonnen, aber vermutlich kein Material mehr übrig. Bedenklich ist nicht die aktuelle Frontbewegung, sondern dass die Verluste auf ukrainischer Seite deutlich angestiegen sind.




brooker schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand sagen wie die Formulierung " ... Generalbundesanwalt, in dessen Auftrag das BKA ermittelnd tätig sei, ..." zu verstehen ist? Ist das BKA auf Geheiß des GBA tätig, wird es vermutet oder habe ich nen Hitzeschaden erlitten?



Soweit ich weiß können Staatsanwälte Ermittlungen in Auftrag geben, ja. Um in der Ukraine tätig zu werden braucht das BKA aber zusätzlich eine Koordination oder Einladung der dortigen Behörden.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Der logische Haken: Die Turbine ist  da schon seit Monaten...



Der zweite logische Haken:
Die Russen haben keine komplette zweite, bauähnliche oder sogar baugleiche Pipeline-Anlage direkt neben dran.
Der dritte logische Haken:
Die Russen haben drei komplette, voll funktionale weitere Pipelines die bis vor kurzem problemlos liefen und die auch offiziell nicht aus technischen, sondern finanziellen Gründen gedrosselt wurden.
Der vierte logische Haken:
Keiner der deutschen Vertragspartner hat eine Verpflichtung zur Ersatzteillieferung und keiner der deutschen Vertragspartner hat eine Sanktion verhängt. Selbst wenn die Sanktionen tatsächlich ursächlich für Förderungsreduzierungen sind, was sie ganz offensichtlich nicht sind, wäre es trotzdem Problem des russischen Staats, wenn sein Staatskonzern wegen Fehlern des russischen Staats seine Aufträge nicht erfüllt.

Aber um Logik geht es hier nicht mehr, sondern um Macht. Man kann sich gefallen lassen, was Putin macht, oder man kann einsehen, dass Putin ein Arschloch ist, mit dem es keine gemeinsame Basis mehr gibt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bedenklich ist nicht die aktuelle Frontbewegung, sondern dass die Verluste auf ukrainischer Seite deutlich angestiegen sind.


Guck mal was ich einen Satz danach geschrieben habe. Quasi das selbe.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber um Logik geht es hier nicht mehr, sondern um Macht.


Jupp. Strafe für Scholz, Marcron und Draghi (und deren Länder) für ihren Besuch bei Selensky. 

Ein Russland unter dem Faschisten Putin ist ein Arschlochstaat, dem man einfach nur noch den Mittelfinger zeigen kann.


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß können Staatsanwälte Ermittlungen in Auftrag geben, ja. Um in der Ukraine tätig zu werden braucht das BKA aber zusätzlich eine Koordination oder Einladung der dortigen Behörden.


Ok, verstanden. Ist es denn so, dass das BKA in der UKR ermittelt oder können die vielen Hinweise von denen die Rede ist auch anderweitig "erarbeitet" werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der zweite logische Haken:
> Die Russen haben keine komplette zweite, bauähnliche oder sogar baugleiche Pipeline-Anlage direkt neben dran.
> Der dritte logische Haken:
> Die Russen haben drei komplette, voll funktionale weitere Pipelines die bis vor kurzem problemlos liefen


Die Sache mit den ganzen Harken interessiert mich. Wo kann man sich diesbezüglich detailliert aufschlauen und es nachlesen?


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den ganzen Harken interessiert mich. Wo kann man sich diesbezüglich detailliert aufschlauen und es nachlesen?


Lese Zeitung oder bediene einfach Google!
Aber ich denke es ist wie immer bei dir, einfach irgendwelche unsinnigen Fragen oder Behauptungen in den Raum werfen, um das Russische Narrativ zu bedienen.
Neben Nord Stream 1 wurden ebenfalls Gaslieferungen durch die Hauptpipeline in der Ukraine Trandgas an Frankreich (komplett eingestellt) und durch die Türkische Pipeline an Italien gekürzt oder wie bei Bulgarien wiederum komplett eingestellt. Wahrscheinlich fehlen überall Ersatzteile aus westlicher Produktion, die vor 1,5 Wochen noch nicht fehlten und *DREI* Pipelines funktionierten. Das alles kann man sehr einfach nachlesen, wenn man denn an seriösen Nachrichten interessiert ist und nicht an Nachrichten die hauptsächlich das Russische Narrativ bedienen.
Wer nach den 4 Monaten Krieg und den stattgefundenen Ereignissen, den Russen oder der Russssischen Föderation auch nur ein Wort glaubt, hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank!


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn man denn an seriösen Nachrichten interessiert ist





Don-71 schrieb:


> bediene einfach Google!


Hast du nicht doch mal einen Link zu einer seriösen Quelle für uns, lieber Don?

Nicht dass wir uns aus Versehen auf die *falschen Nachrichtenportale googlen*_, _von denen das_ russische Narrativ_ bedient wird


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juni 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du nicht doch mal einen Link zu einer seriösen Quelle für uns, lieber Don?


Z.B.





						Frankreich erhält seit Mittwoch kein russisches Gas mehr über Pipelines
					

Frankreich erhält kein russisches Gas mehr über Pipelines. Wie der französische Netzbetreiber GRTgaz am Freitag mitteilte, ist dies bereits seit Mittwoch der Fall und zudem der "Unterbrechung des Gasflusses zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland" geschuldet.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juni 2022)

ich weiß nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll. Herzzereißend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HGPaoKPck4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der letzte Teil seiner Reise. >hier< die playlist, 6 Videos.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

> 14:19 Uhr
> Donbass: Starker Beschuss an der gesamten Front​
> Aus dem Donbass im Osten der Ukraine wird entlang der gesamten Frontlinie starker Beschuss gemeldet. Besonders betroffen ist nach wie vor die Stadt Sjewjerodonezk, wie _ARD-Korrespondent Vassili Golod_ berichtet. Russland kontrolliert zwar große Teile, aber nicht die ganze Stadt. Auch die umliegenden Orte stehen unter starkem Beschuss, viele Menschen wurden evakuiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden. Ist es denn so, dass das BKA in der UKR ermittelt oder können die vielen Hinweise von denen die Rede ist auch anderweitig "erarbeitet" werden?



Ich weiß nicht, was im vorliegen Fall tatsächlich stattfindet, aber möglich ist beides. Wenn das BKA international ermitteln muss, aber vor Ort nicht arbeiten darf, beschränkt man sich eben erstmal auf die Analyse öffentlich oder zumindest allgemein über Interpol & Co zugänglicher Daten. Wenn eine Kooperation mit den Behörden vor Ort möglich ist, können aber auch deutsche Beamte im Auftrag aktiv werden. Da die Ukraine ohnehin internationale Ermittler zur Aufklärung von Kriegsverbrechen eingeladen hat, würde ich hier letzteres erwarten. (Zumindest mittelfristig, wir reden immer noch von deutschen Beamten  .)



> Die Sache mit den ganzen Harken interessiert mich. Wo kann man sich diesbezüglich detailliert aufschlauen und es nachlesen?



Am Stück? Vermutlich nirgends. Als jemand, der sich insbesondere für marinen Umweltschutz und allgemein für Klimaschutz interessiert, hatte ich auf die Pipeline- und Versorgungslage schon einen Blick, als es um den Bau von Nordstream 1 ging. Da hat sich vieles im Hinterkopf angesammelt. Zum aktuell wichtigsten hat Don ja eine kurze Zusammenfassung gegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2022)

> Nach Ansicht des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums leidet auch die ukrainische Kampfmoral unter den schweren Gefechten im Donbass. "Ukrainische Kräfte haben wahrscheinlich in den vergangenen Wochen unter Desertionen gelitten", schreibt das Ministerium bei Twitter ohne Angaben zu den Quellen zu machen.



Das kommt doch nicht wirklich überraschend, oder sollte verwunderlich sein.
Besonders schwere Gefechte & ausweglos erscheinende Lagen gehen immer zu Lasten der Moral der Soldaten, auf beiden Seiten und führen dazu das sie in der Regel, auf Grund der damit einhergehenden Belastung vermehrt zum desertieren neigen.
Es wäre ehr "verwunderlich" gewesen, auf Grund der aktuellen Intensivität der Gefechte, wäre es bei den Ukrainern im Donbass im Moment nicht so.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juni 2022)

Der neue britische Generalstabschef fordert eine Vorbereitung auf einen Kriegseinsatz. Vorbereiten ist nun nicht gleich in den Krieg ziehen und eher Vorsicht denn Nachsicht walten lassen. Ich frage mich hierbei aber, ob ähnliche Gedankenspiele und ggf auch Pläne bereits in den West- und Zentraleuropäischen NATO-Streitkräften existieren oder zumindest in Vorbereitung sind?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2022)

Neuer kalter Krieg, was hast du denn erwartet auf was man sich vorbereitet?


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juni 2022)

Nene. Der will Vorbereitungen für einen heißen Krieg, weil er davon ausgeht, dass der Konflikt über die Grenzen der Ukraine hinaus gehen wird.



> *Britischer Armeechef mahnt zur Vorbereitung auf Kriegseinsatz*
> 
> Der neue Generalstabschef der britischen Streitkräfte hat Medienberichten zufolge in einem Rundschreiben an alle Soldaten die Vorbereitung auf einen Kriegseinsatz in Europa gefordert. Angesichts des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine müsse sich Großbritannien auch auf weitere russische Aggressionen auf dem europäischen Festland einstellen, argumentierte General Patrick Sanders der britischen Nachrichtenagentur PA zufolge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2022)

Ja nochmal:
Für was hat man im kalten Krieg denn geübt?


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juni 2022)

Der liegt aber 30 Jahre zurück. Die "Geübten" von damals sind mittlerweile in Rente, und die "großen" Armeen von damals haben in den Jahrzehnten mehr Rotstift als Investitionen gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2022)

Ja und deswegen muss man ja auch was verändern weil die Leistungsfähigkeit von damals nicht mehr gegeben ist.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das kommt doch nicht wirklich überraschend, oder sollte verwunderlich sein.
> Besonders schwere Gefechte & ausweglos erscheinende Lagen gehen immer zu Lasten der Moral der Soldaten, auf beiden Seiten und führen dazu das sie in der Regel, auf Grund der damit einhergehenden Belastung vermehrt zum desertieren neigen.
> Es wäre ehr "verwunderlich" gewesen, auf Grund der aktuellen Intensivität der Gefechte, wäre es bei den Ukrainern im Donbass im Moment nicht so.


Und wenn da nicht bald mal endlich schwerere Waffen ankommen, wird die Moral der Ukrainer noch mehr sinken.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juni 2022)

Es halt so eine Sache mit der Moral, da kommt es wohl auch darauf an, woher du kommst in der Ukraine und wo du aktuell eingesetzt wirst. Die meisten Probleme werden die Einheiten haben, die seit Ewigkeiten eine Front halten müssen und dort dem ganzen Tag Artillerie ausgesetzt sind. Es gibt ja schon Einheiten, die irgendwann die Waffen nieder gelegt haben und denen jetzt eine Strafe droht, es gab die Tage auch eine Apell an die Männer aus der Westukraine, dass sie sich auch mehr daran beteiligen sollen, ihr Land zu vereidigen.

hier eine angebliche Aussage eines amerikanischen Freiwilligens



Spoiler: Aussage






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich  kann mir das Ganze schon so vorstellen, ein bestimmter Anteil an Verlusten erleidet man ja wohl immer durch sich selbst. Ein bisschen klingen die Erwartungen auch so, als wäre er zu verwöhnt von amerikanischen Einsätzen.

Zum Thema Brücken und das informieren von Soldaten:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1538609083258896386

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zoka übrigens ein gutes Beispiel für einen pro russischen Kanal von einem Serben, welcher als Profilbild den Soldat mit dem Rucksack aus Mariupol hat, welcher letztens ein Bein an eine Mine verloren hat und für den Tod von hunderten von Zivilisten dort verantwortlich ist.

Zum Thema schwere Waffen: Aus Australien und Deutschland sollen laut Gerüchten wohl noch mehr Haubitze geliefert werden und 2 Länder aus Osteuropa wurden wohl gebeten, die Produktion von Artilleriemunition im alten Sowjet Standard zu verstärken.

Ich frage mich immer noch, wo die 200 M113 aus den USA sein sollen.

Angeblich soll es die Nacht auf Snake Island gekracht haben, mal sehen, ob da wirklich etwas dran ist.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es halt so eine Sache mit der Moral, da kommt es wohl auch darauf an, woher du kommst in der Ukraine und wo du aktuell eingesetzt wirst. Die meisten Probleme werden die Einheiten haben, die seit Ewigkeiten eine Front halten müssen und dort dem ganzen Tag Artillerie ausgesetzt sind. Es gibt ja schon Einheiten, die irgendwann die Waffen nieder gelegt haben und denen jetzt eine Strafe droht, es gab die Tage auch eine Apell an die Männer aus der Westukraine, dass sie sich auch mehr daran beteiligen sollen, ihr Land zu vereidigen.


Ist eben wie überall.
Nur wenige gehen freiwillig an die heisse Front.
Die durchsickernden Verlustraten von 100 Mann/Tag auf ukrainischer und mutmaßlich ähnlich hohen Verlustzahlen bei den Russen bedeuten nüchtern, dass pro Woche grob ein Battalion mit 1.000 Mann draufgeht.
Bedeutet, dass nur wenige länger als 4-8 Wochen am Leben bleiben.



Optiki schrieb:


> hier eine angebliche Aussage eines amerikanischen Freiwilligens


Sieht man mal von Korea oder Vietnam ab (von denen wird kaum noch einer in der Ukraine herumspringen, mit Rollator kämpft es sich schlecht) dürfte der Freiwillige /Veteran (?) eher massivste Luft- und Ari- Unterstützung gewohnt sein und hat bisher eher gegen schlecht ausgebildete Soldaten gekämpft.
Russen mit Panzern, Ari und Kampfhubschraubern sind da einfach eine andere Liga.


Optiki schrieb:


> Spoiler: Aussage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Link funktioniert nicht


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich  kann mir das Ganze schon so vorstellen, ein bestimmter Anteil an Verlusten erleidet man ja wohl immer durch sich selbst. Ein bisschen klingen die Erwartungen auch so, als wäre er zu verwöhnt von amerikanischen Einsätzen.


s. o.


Optiki schrieb:


> Zum Thema Brücken und das informieren von Soldaten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die da tatsächlich mit einem LKW voll speed über eine Brücke gefahren, wo man noch Kampfspuren kurz vor dem Knall auf dem Video sieht?
Nun ja, sagen wir es mal so, wäre ich Russe, würde ich jede Brücke, die ich auch nur kurzzeitig im Besitz hätte, mit Sprengfallen bestücken - liegt ja auf der Hand...


Optiki schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es die Nacht auf Snake Island gekracht haben, mal sehen, ob da wirklich etwas dran ist.


Angeblich um die 40 Raketen von den Ukrainern auf Snakeisland abgefeuert


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist eben wie überall.
> Nur wenige gehen freiwillig an die heisse Front.
> Die durchsickernden Verlustraten von 100 Mann/Tag auf ukrainischer und mutmaßlich ähnlich hohen Verlustzahlen bei den Russen bedeuten nüchtern, dass pro Woche grob ein Battalion mit 1.000 Mann draufgeht.
> Bedeutet, dass nur wenige länger als 4-8 Wochen am Leben bleiben.


Angeblich sogar aktuell bis zu 300 Soldaten täglich auf ukrainischer Seite.
Hatte ich die Tage gelesen. Aber finde den Link/Artikel jetzt nicht.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist eben wie überall.
> Nur wenige gehen freiwillig an die heisse Front.
> Die durchsickernden Verlustraten von 100 Mann/Tag auf ukrainischer und mutmaßlich ähnlich hohen Verlustzahlen bei den Russen bedeuten nüchtern, dass pro Woche grob ein Battalion mit 1.000 Mann draufgeht.
> Bedeutet, dass nur wenige länger als 4-8 Wochen am Leben bleiben.


Die Ukraine selber spricht sogar von deutlich mehr, erst waren es 200 zuletzt hatte sogar eine Quelle 500 angegeben, aber die letzte Zahl könnte auch zu andere Zwecken genannt wurden sein. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Russen mit Panzern, Ari und Kampfhubschraubern sind da einfach eine andere Liga.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




compisucher schrieb:


> Sind die da tatsächlich mit einem LKW voll speed über eine Brücke gefahren, wo man noch Kampfspuren kurz vor dem Knall auf dem Video sieht?


Die Brücke haben die Ukrainer selber gesprengt und die Soldaten im Video wollten sie halt noch nutzen. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Angeblich um die 40 Raketen von den Ukrainern auf Snakeisland abgefeuert


Mal sehen, auf der Seite der NASA sind keine Feuer zu sehen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Mann, kann man vor Glück sagen, dass die Russen auch nicht viel besser organisiert zu sein scheinen...


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juni 2022)

Ich würde darauf jetzt ersteinmal nichts geben, denn in einem Gebiet, wo sich die Frontlinie immer mal wieder kurzfristig verschiebt, da wirste es nicht schaffen alle im Feld befindlichen Einheiten über den letzten Stand zu informieren. Das ist keine Frage von unorganisiert oder nicht. Das jeder Einzelne Kommandeur und/oder  Führungsoffizier vor Ort nicht immer von allen Einheiten weiß bzw wusste, das haben auch die USA und andere Staaten während diverser Konflikte und Kriege gezeigt.

In unseren Planspielidealvorstellungen vorm PC ist das natürlich total chaotisch und unorganisiert, aber ich tue mich schwer damit einen auf typisch Deutschen Besserwisser zu machen. Ihr wisst schon: Alle sind Bundestrainer bei der WM. Vor der Baustelle sind alle Polier. Und nun im Krieg alles vermeintlich oberste Strategen und Kommandeure.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Es ist für mich schwierig, die derzeit reguläre Ausrüstung eines US-Soldaten zu bewerten oder komplett zu kennen.
Zu meiner Zeit hatte ich hin und wieder zu "Seals" und "Deltaforce" im Rahmen von NATO - "Wettbewerben" Kontakt.
Die hatten schon damals (im Gegensatz zu uns) Knöpfchen auf Funkbasis im Ohr, waren also zumindest bis auf Platoon Ebene miteinander in ständigem Kontakt.
Evtl. vermisst der oben Zitierte diese Informationsgrundlage.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juni 2022)

Angesichts dessen, dass sich Ukrainer und Russen mit Technik aus dem Kalten Krieg behaken, wäre ein Mangel an dieser Kommunikationsforn nicht ungewöhnlich. Man erinnere sich nur daran, dass die Russen anfangs über unverschlüsselte Mobilfunknetze die Einheiten kommandierten. Ist das eigentlich noch immer so?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich nur daran, dass die Russen anfangs über unverschlüsselte Mobilfunknetze die Einheiten kommandierten. Ist das eigentlich noch immer so?


Keine Ahnung, im Netz schnell gesucht, findet man die Daten von uawardata über russische Einheiten , die angeblich auf Mobilfunkdaten beruhen, Letztstand 13.06.22:








						UAWarData
					

War in Ukraine: Tracking the Russian invasion




					uawardata.com


----------



## Optiki (20. Juni 2022)

Den Ukrainer fehlt es garantiert an Allem, sie waren viele Jahre massiv unterfinanziert. Es gibt auch einige Spendenaktionen, die regelmäßig für verschlüsselte Kommunikation spenden sammeln. Die russische Seite wird wohl auch noch viel das Mobilfunknetz nutzen und ansonsten, benutzen sie teilweise unverschlüsselte Funkgeräte, die ebenfalls aus Spendengeldern stammen. 

Die Aktion mit der Brücke kommt mir etwas spanisch vor, entweder ist das Video schon älter oder die Soldaten hatten überhaupt keinen Kontakt nach außen, weil in den letzten Tagen wurden eigentlich keine Brücken gesprengt.  

Im Krieg wird wohl immer Chaos herrschen, deswegen kann man es den Ukrainer nicht zum Vorwurf machen, sie haben sich den Krieg ja auch nicht ausgesucht. Sie hätten auch lieber Frieden oder wären für den Krieg besser vorbereitet gewesen. 

Ist schon manchmal lächerlich, was da alles so für Sachen passieren. Es gibt auch ein Video, wo ukrainischen Soldaten ein Bild auf einem eroberten russischen Fahrzeug machen und dann ein russischer Panzer aus kurzer Distanz mit dem Hauptgeschütz (ich hoffe das heißt so, bitte nicht schlagen) mitten in die Menge schießt. Die Ukrainer haben auch schon mind. 2 eigene Flugzeuge vom Himmel geholt. Ich habe auch schon Video gesehen, wo ein russischer Soldat einen Baumstamm oder Abschleppstange gegen die Birne bekommt und dann fast vom Panzer überfahren wird, ebenfalls habe ich schon 2 Videos gesehen, wo russische Soldaten von russischen Fahrzeuge einfach überfahren wurden. Russischen Soldaten haben auch schon mehre Unfälle mit Zivilisten gehabt, wo es auch schon Todesopfer gab. usw.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

Kampfhandlungen sind auch enorme Stresssituationen und Menschen keine perfekten Maschinen.
Das bei zunehmender Zermürbung mehr Fehler und Pannen passieren ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der neue britische Generalstabschef fordert eine Vorbereitung auf einen Kriegseinsatz. Vorbereiten ist nun nicht gleich in den Krieg ziehen und eher Vorsicht denn Nachsicht walten lassen. Ich frage mich hierbei aber, ob ähnliche Gedankenspiele und ggf auch Pläne bereits in den West- und Zentraleuropäischen NATO-Streitkräften existieren oder zumindest in Vorbereitung sind?



Pläne für so etwas gibt es immer und in allen Armeen. Praktische Vorbereitungen dessen, was darin steht, gab es die letzten 9 Monate aber nur auf russischer Seite. Wir debattieren derweil darüber, ob wir vor Sommer 2023 eine Luftverteidigung in die Ukraine liefern können.
So schreckt man einen Autokraten, der seine Feinde am liebsten überrennt bevor die überhaupt wissen, dass Krieg ist, nicht ab.


----------



## brooker (20. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als jemand, der sich insbesondere für marinen Umweltschutz und allgemein für Klimaschutz interessiert, hatte ich auf die Pipeline- und Versorgungslage schon einen Blick, als es um den Bau von Nordstream 1 ging. Da hat sich vieles im Hinterkopf angesammelt. Zum aktuell wichtigsten hat Don ja eine kurze Zusammenfassung gegeben.


Ich würde gern das Thema Nordstream 1 aufgreifen, denn nach Darstellung der Nordstream AG ist sie selbst für den Transport des Gases, die Wartung und Instandsetzung der Pipes und Betriebs-Anlagen sowie für die Steuerung der Gasmengen u.n.v.m. verantwortlich. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, wie sich aus der Verantwortung der Nordstream AG die Schuld an der Situation in Richtung Russland entwickeln hat, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

Quelle: https://www.nord-stream.com/de/betrieb/



Spoiler



"Die Nord Stream AG stellt Kapazitäten für den Transport von russischem Erdgas in das europäische Gasnetz zur Verfügung. Die zwei jeweils 1.224 Kilometer langen Leitungsstränge der Pipeline durch die Ostsee verfügen über eine Transportkapazität von 27,5 Milliarden Kubikmetern Erdgas pro Jahr.

Als Betreibergesellschaft stellt Nord Stream Kapazitäten für den Transport von Erdgas über sein Pipeline-System zur Verfügung. Zum Aufgabenbereich gehören der Betrieb, die kommerzielle Abwicklung des Gastransports (Dispatching) und die Wartung aller technischen Komponenten des Pipelinesystems. Darüber hinaus stimmt sich Nord Stream kontinuierlich mit den zuständigen Behörden in den Ostseeanrainerstaaten ab und setzt die Umweltauflagen und Standards der jeweiligen Länder um.

Nord Stream ist verantwortlich für den Gastransport vom Beginn der Pipeline, Wyborg in Russland, durch die Ostsee bis zur Anlandestation in Lubmin bei Greifswald. Das über das Pipeline-System transportierte Erdgas ist nicht Eigentum der Nord Stream AG und wird auch nicht von ihr gekauft oder verkauft. Die Abnahme des Erdgases wird durch Vereinbarungen zwischen Gazprom Export und deren europäische Vertragspartner geregelt. In Lubmin, wo die Pipeline die deutsche Küste erreicht, wird das Erdgas durch die Anschlussleitungen OPAL (Ostsee-Pipeline-Anbindungs-Leitung) und NEL (Nordeuropäische-Erdgasleitung) in das europäische Gasnetz weitergeleitet.

Der Gastransport durch das Nord Stream-Pipelinesystem wird vom Hauptkontrollzentrum am Firmensitz in Zug aus überwacht und gesteuert. Die Mitarbeiter des Kontrollzentrums beaufsichtigen und koordinieren alle technischen Abläufe und den sicheren Betrieb der Pipelines. Das Kontrollzentrum ist rund um die Uhr an 365 Tagen im Jahr besetzt. Die Mitarbeiter stehen im ständigen Kontakt mit dem Erdgaslieferanten Gazprom Export und den Erdgasempfängern, um den täglichen Gasdurchfluss zu regeln und um sicher zu gehen, dass das System reibungslos funktioniert. Nord Stream betreibt vier verschiedene Einrichtungen des Pipelinesystems: Die Anlandestationen in Russland und Deutschland, wo die Offshore-Pipelines mit den Anschlussleitungen verbunden sind, das Hauptkontrollraum in Zug in der Schweiz und ein zweites, identisches Kontrollzentrum in der Schweiz.

Alle technischen Installationen für den Betrieb der Pipeline befinden sich an den Anlandestationen. Dazu gehören die Isolations- und Notabsperrventile, mit denen die Offshore- und die Onshore-Leitungen voneinander getrennt werden können, sowie verschiedene Sensoren zur Überwachung von u. a. Druck, Temperatur, Gasqualität und Gasdurchfluss."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2022)

Die Lieferverträge bestehen meines Wissens nach nicht mit der Nordstream AG, sondern mit Gazprom. Wenn die nicht liefern ist das also in erster Instanz deren Schuld. Die Nord Stream AG hat da allenfalls indirekt etwas mit zu tun - Gazprom hatte scheinbar vor, über die Leitung dieser 51%igen Tochter zu liefern. Aber selbst wenn das ausdrücklich in den Verträgen steht (ich hab keinen Einblick), wird sich von den deutschen Abnehmern sicherlich niemand querstellen, wenn Russland stattdessen Jamal, Sojus, Druschba oder auch (via TAP) Blue Stream oder Turk Stream zum Export ihres Gases nutzt. Zusätzlich hat Gazprom auch noch eine 100%ige Tochter, die auf einer kompletten sechsten Pipeline nach Europa sitzt und dort zu Nordstream 1 baugleiche Technik verbaut hat. Die ihre kompletten Kompressorsätze aber auf Jahre hinaus sowieso nicht benutzten wird.

Wenn also wirklich die Gazprom zur Erfüllung der mit Gazprom geschlossenen Verträge zusätzlichen Equipment bei Gazpromtochter 1 braucht, um 2-3 bis vor einer Woche problemlos funktionierende Kompressoren zu ersetzen, kann sie das einfach aus dem Lager von Gazprom Tochter 2 nehmen. Da muss Gazprom nicht warten, bis eine kanadische Firma einen aus der Revision zurückschickt. Und wenn ihr daran gelegen ist, ihre bestehenden Verträge zu erfüllen, dann sollte sie das auch nicht.

Hat sie aber nicht. Und deswegen spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass Gazprom bereits drei Pipelines mit auch offiziell vollkommen intakter Technik stillgelegt hat. Was Putin im Moment abzieht ist schlicht eine glasklare Lieferungsverweigerung = Sanktion. Nur dass er nicht den Mumm hat, sich als Staatschef hinzustellen und sie offen zu verhängen, sondern lieber eine "ooch die arme Wirtschaft, böser Westen"-Show abzieht. Nur das die Wirtschaft halt gar nicht arm ist, sondern der Westen ganz bewusst sämtliche Türen offen gelassen hat, die für die Erfüllung der Verträge nötig sind. Diese Details auszuklamüsern war ja einer der Gründe, warum die Sanktionen nach der russischen Invasion so lange haben auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur das die Wirtschaft halt gar nicht arm ist, sondern der Westen ganz bewusst sämtliche Türen offen gelassen hat, die für die Erfüllung der Verträge nötig sind.


Das war ja das Ziel. Russland solle brav weiter liefern, auch wenn es sanktioniert wird. Ich frage mich wirklich, wer sich das überlegt hat und nicht bedacht hat, dass die auch abdrehen können, was gerade passiert. Der Grund für die Aussage der fehlenden Teile dürfte sein, nicht offiziell zu sagen, dass die nicht mehr liefern, denn dann würden sicher einige ihre Zahlungen einstellen. So kann Russland sagen, dass die Sanktionen am Ausfall schuld sind und muss nicht offiziell sagen, dass die jetzt auch sanktionieren.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juni 2022)

Letztendlich ist es von beiden Seiten ein Schmierentheater. War es aber schon immer - auch zu KK Zeiten. Da waren wir gegenseitige Klassenfeinde, aber bei Energie aber auch bei Technik, da hat man munter Geschäfte gemacht. Der Unterschied heute ist aber, dass es bei z.B. Gas um Verträge mit sehr langen und noch aktiven Laufzeiten geht. Wenn Russland - oder andersherum der Westen - sagt, dass man bei Waren oder Rohstoffen ohne Lieferverträge den Hahn bzw. die Lieferung verweigert, dann ist das für beide Seite legitim und in meinen Augen auch kein wirtschaftlicher Vertrauensverlust. 

Jedes Land der Welt, was aktuell von russischen Rohstoffen abhängt, schaut sich ganz genau an, was das im Zweifel bedeuten kann. Liest man z.B., dass Russland jetzt Chinas größter Lieferant für Rohöl ist, dann wird sich Xi schon so seine Gedanken machen, was das für ihn, sein Regime und auch sein Land bedeutet, wenn man von einem faschistischen Diktator abhängig ist. Gleiches gilt sicherlich auch für den demokratisch gewählten Modi in Indien. Deswegen kann und wird Russland in guter alter Sowjetmanier immer irgendeine Geschichte erfinden und nicht die Wahrheit sagen. In dem Falle: Technische Probleme und nicht Sanktionen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

> 09:31 Uhr
> Gesamte ukrainische Region Cherson auf russisches Fernsehen umgestellt​
> In der Region um die besetzte südukrainische Stadt Cherson werden nun überall russische statt ukrainische Fernsehsender ausgestrahlt. Spezialisten der russischen Armee hätten "den letzten der sieben Fernsehsendemasten in der Region Cherson neu konfiguriert für die Ausstrahlung russischer Sender", teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau am Dienstag mit. Rund eine Million Einwohner in dem Gebiet könnten nun "kostenlos" die wichtigsten russischen Sender nutzen, darunter insbesondere diejenigen der staatlichen Sendergruppe VGTRK.
> 
> ...


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Hmmm... 
Ich halte die Blockade der Enklave Kaliningrad durch Litauen für einen unnötigen Brandbeschleuniger.
So was kann ganz schnell und böse eskalieren.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2022)

Welche Blockade? 
Nehmen ist Russen halt das Schiff.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welche Blockade?


Bestimmte Güter dürfen dort nicht mehr transportiert werden. Ist noch keine komplette Blockade.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nehmen ist Russen halt das Schiff.


ist aber mehr Aufwand und dauert länger.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welche Blockade?
> Nehmen ist Russen halt das Schiff.


Nun ja, die meisten Waren werden klassisch über LKW dorthin gebracht.
Ob es da einen Bahntransitstrecke durch Litauen und Lettland gibt, weiss ich gar nicht.

Ich wiederhole mich:
Es ist zunächst strategisch unklug, dem Putin die Möglichkeit zu offerieren, dass der "böse" Westen ca. 1 Mio. Russen quasi in Geiselhaft nimmt, genau so kann er es nämlich darstellen.

Genau so strategisch unklug ist es, den Kreml zusätzlich genau auf den schwächsten Punkt der NATO-Territorialverteidigung zu lenken, unbedarft davon, dass es hier bestimmt schon theoretische Planspielchen auf beiden Seiten gibt.

Wenn der Westen die Eskalation will, wurde der "richtige" Hebel gezogen.
Will man dies verhindern, sollte man so was einfach nur lassen.


----------



## Optiki (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Ich halte die Blockade der Enklave Kaliningrad durch Litauen für einen unnötigen Brandbeschleuniger.
> So was kann ganz schnell und böse eskalieren.


1. Litauen ist dafür nicht verantwortlich, sie führen nur EU Sanktionen aus
2. es nicht alle Güter davon betroffen, Lebensmittel und Medizin sind weiterhin kein Problem
3. ein Versand via Schiff oder Hubschrauber (internationale Gewässer) sollte weiterhin möglich sein



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist zunächst strategisch unklug, dem Putin die Möglichkeit zu offerieren, dass der "böse" Westen ca. 1 Mio. Russen quasi in Geiselhaft nimmt, genau so kann er es nämlich darstellen.


Die Frage ist, was will der Westen noch machen um Russland zu stoppen, anscheinend kann er nicht genug Waffen liefern, aber die aktuellen Sanktionen sind zu langsam und treffen die Russen nicht hart genug. Die Russen selber haben mehrere tausend Ukrainer verschleppt, wo schreit die Welt da auf.

Sollen die Amerikaner halt paar Rosinenschiffe da hin schicken und bisschen Essen an dieses strategische Atomsilo mit 1 Mio Einwohnern liefern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was will der Westen noch machen um Russland zu stoppen, anscheinend kann er nicht genug Waffen liefern, aber die aktuellen Sanktionen sind zu langsam und treffen die Russen nicht hart genug. Die Russen selber haben mehrere tausend Ukrainer verschleppt, wo schreit die Welt da auf.


Ob das mit dem Verschleppen stimmt oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Die Sanktionen zeigt halt nicht die gewünschte Wirkung, Russland ist nicht abhängig genug, damit diese stärker wirken. Da kann man exakt gar nichts dagegen machen. Der einzige Weg, den Mist zu stoppen ist, wenn auf beiden Seiten mal wieder die Gehirne genutzt werden und Einsicht da ist, dass jede weitere Eskalation nur alles schlimmer macht.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> 1. Litauen ist dafür nicht verantwortlich, sie führen nur EU Sanktionen aus


Das habe ich anderswo schon differenzierter gelesen...


Optiki schrieb:


> 2. es nicht alle Güter davon betroffen, Lebensmittel und Medizin sind weiterhin kein Problem
> 3. ein Versand via Schiff oder Hubschrauber (internationale Gewässer) sollte weiterhin möglich sein


Alles gut, Realität trifft auf Gegendarstellung Moskaus.
Wem glaubt der unbedarfte russische Bürger mehr?


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was will der Westen noch machen um Russland zu stoppen, anscheinend kann er nicht genug Waffen liefern, aber die aktuellen Sanktionen sind zu langsam und treffen die Russen nicht hart genug. Die Russen selber haben mehrere tausend Ukrainer verschleppt,


Für die leeren Waffenarsenale Europas und die phlegmatische Reaktion mancher Politiker sind wir wohl selbst Schuld.
Wir bekommen es ja nicht mal mehr geregelt, den Slowaken lächerlich wenige 30 Leos als Ringtauschersatz auf den Hof zu stellen.


Optiki schrieb:


> wo schreit die Welt da auf.


Na komm, die ganze Welt weiss davon.
Ist es aber deswegen richtig "gleiches mit Gleichen" zu vergelten?
Was genau unterscheidet "uns" von "denen", wenn wir alttestamentarisch "Auge um Auge" spielen?



Optiki schrieb:


> Sollen die Amerikaner halt paar Rosinenschiffe da hin schicken und bisschen Essen an dieses strategische Atomsilo mit 1 Mio Einwohnern liefern.


Wiso sollten die USA das tun?
Gemäß deiner Aussage von oben ist es eine EU-Sanktion, also ein europäisches Thema.
An der Stelle würde ich mich als Ami komplett bedeckt halten und zuschauen.
Und überhaupt, warum sollten die Amis wieder mal die Sch..... für die Europäer erledigen und hinterher dafür beschimpft werden?


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen selber haben mehrere tausend Ukrainer verschleppt, wo schreit die Welt da auf.


Mein letzter Wissensstand sind 2 Millionen verschleppte Ukrainer laut Presse, dazu kommen geklaute Nahrungsmittel (Weizen) in Milliarden Werten usw. Darüber hinaus wird völlig bewust eine Hungerkrise in Teilen der Welt angezettelt .
Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle immer in die Hosen machen, wenn man gegen die Russen mal konsequent vorgeht, man muss nicht immer nur einstecken sondern sollte auch koordiniert austeilen, sie haben es mehr als verdient!
Ich bin mittlerweile soweit das ich es für richtig halte, die Nato dafür einzusetzen die Russen aus der Ukraine herauszuschmeißen jedenfalls bis zu den Linien vom 24.02.2022.
Ich schei sse mir vor den Russen nicht in die Hose, ich will das dieses Menschheitsverbrechen an der Ukraine und den Ukrainern aufhört und wenn das nur mit massiver Gewalt möglich ist, weil man es mit einer Bande gewissenloser Menschenschlächter zu tun hat, dann ist das halt so.
Die Probleme die wir bekommen werden, wenn die Kreml Mischspoke für ihren Gräuel Krieg gegen die Ukraine belohnt wird, in dem sie ihre Ziele oder Teile ihrer Ziele verwirklcht werden ist völlig unabsehbar, m.A. nach ist dann aber die momentane Situation, das reinste Zuckeschlecken!
Ich sage nur Zar Peter und 17 Jahre Krieg!


----------



## Optiki (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das habe ich anderswo schon differenzierter gelesen...


Dann verlinke das doch bitte, mein Stand ist, dass sie aufgrund der EU Sanktionen der Bahntransit von bestimmten Gütern verhindern. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Alles gut, Realität trifft auf Gegendarstellung Moskaus.
> Wem glaubt der unbedarfte russische Bürger mehr?


Spielst das noch ein Rolle, glaubst du sie bekommen mehr Soldaten zusammen, die gegen die Nato in den Krieg ziehen wollen oder die denken dann, es wäre eine gute Idee eine Atombombe nach Litauen zu werfen, nur damit die armen Leute in Kaliningrad mehr Essen haben, was ja nicht einmal stimmt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Na komm, die ganze Welt weiss davon.
> Ist es aber deswegen richtig "gleiches mit Gleichen" zu vergelten?
> Was genau unterscheidet "uns" von "denen", wenn wir alttestamentarisch "Auge um Auge" spielen?


Wo ist das bitte das Gleiche, es wird  nur der Transit von bestimmten Sachen gestoppt, stellen wir uns jetzt so blöd wie die Russen und übertreiben alles. Sicherlich wird das ein Säbelrasseln, die Russen haben doch schon Forderungen bzw. Ultimatum gestellt, das Problem der Russen ist halt, sie haben aktuell kaum noch Verfügbare Einheiten.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Wiso sollten die USA das tun?
> Gemäß deiner Aussage von oben ist es eine EU-Sanktion, also ein europäisches Thema.
> An der Stelle würde ich mich als Ami komplett bedeckt halten und zuschauen.
> Und überhaupt, warum sollten die Amis wieder mal die Sch..... für die Europäer erledigen und hinterher dafür beschimpft werden?


Schaut dir die Argumente der Russen an, die Russen schieben ständig die Amerikaner vors Loch. Als Europäer wird uns die ganze Zeit die Glaubwürdigkeit abgesprochen, weil der Westen ja so schlimm ist, mit seinen zahlreichen Kriegen und Verbrechen. Sollen sich halt die EU und die USA hinstellen und sagen, wenn es dort Hunger gibt und Russland trotz seiner "Rekordernten" nicht versorgen kann, helfen wir natürlich gerne aus.  









						When your enemy make you realize that you are hypocrites - Latest News
					

33 points • 41 comments




					9gag.com


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Wissensstand sind 2 Millionen verschleppte Ukrainer laut Presse, dazu kommen geklaute Nahrungsmittel (Weizen) in Milliarden Werten usw. Darüber hinaus wird völlig bewust eine Hunderkrise in Teilen der Welt angezettelt .
> Ich weiß nicht warum sich alle immer in die Hosen machen, wenn man gegen die Russen mal konsequent vorgeht, man muss nicht immer nur einstecken sondern sollte auch koordiniert austeilen, sie haben es mehr als verdient!
> Ich bin mittlerweile soweit das ich es für richtig halte, die Nato dafür einzusetzen die Russen aus der Ukraine herauszuschmeißen jedenfalls bis zu den Linien vom 24.02.2022.
> Ich schei sse mir vor den Russen nicht in die Hose, ich will das dieses Menschheitsverbrechen an der Ukraine und den Ukrainern aufhört und wenn das nur mit massiver Gewalt möglich ist, weil man es mit einer Bande gewissenloser Menschenschlächter zu tun hat, dann ist das halt so.
> Die Probleme die wir bekommen werden, wenn die Kreml Mischspoke für ihren Gräuel Krieg gegen die Ukraine belohnt wird, in dem sie ihre Ziele oder Teile ihrer Ziele verwirklcht werden ist völlig unabsehbar, m.A. nach ist dana aber die momentane Situation, das reinste Zuckeschlecken!



Es geht doch gar nicht darum, ob sich einer in die Hose vor den Russen scheisst.
Es geht darum, ob in diesen Konflikt tatsächlich 450 Mio. EU Bürger aktiv mit hineingezogen werden sollen.
Passiv ist ja eh schon  jeder mit drinnen.

Ich halte eine Eskalation und Einbezug der Nato als aktive Kriegspartei für keine gute Idee.
Kannst du gerne anders sehen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Dann verlinke das doch bitte, mein Stand ist, dass sie aufgrund der EU Sanktionen der Bahntransit von bestimmten Gütern verhindern.


Ich beziehe meinen Standpunkt hierauf (Video):








						Mit Kaliningrad droht "über Nacht ganz neuer Konflikt"
					

Mit der Transitbeschränkung nach Kaliningrad zieht Litauen den Zorn des Kremls auf sich, der darin einen "Völkerrechtsverstoß" sieht. Warum die Ostsee-Exklave strategisch so wichtig ist und in der Region "ein neuer Konflikt" entbrennen könnte, erläutert ntv-Russland-Experte Dirk Emmerich.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na komm, die ganze Welt weiss davon.
> Ist es aber deswegen richtig "gleiches mit Gleichen" zu vergelten?
> Was genau unterscheidet "uns" von "denen", wenn wir alttestamentarisch "Auge um Auge" spielen?


Wir haben nicht angefangen...das unterscheidet uns von dem Psychos...ähhh Putin und seine Liebhabhasimausis...


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Eskalation und Einbezug der Nato als aktive Kriegspartei für keine gute Idee.
> Kannst du gerne anders sehen.


Ja, viele geben sich der Hoffnung hin, das Putin nach der Ukraine aufhört, ich sehe das halt anders, ich glaube die Ukraine ist nur der Anfang.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich beziehe meinen Standpunkt hierauf (Video):


Hier verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt nun überhaupt nicht, in dem Video wird gesagt das ~50% der Waren nicht mehr über Landweg transportiert werden dürfen, da EU Sanktionsliste, die Russen behaupten Völkerrechtswidrig, ansonsten dient das Video nur der Analyse, was sich daraus für ein Konflikt entwickeln kann, mit keinem Wort wird darüber geredet, ob es nach EU Sanktionsliste gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.

Klar kann man der Meinung sein, man kann das eher lassen, du kannst aber nicht behaupten Litauen macht hier etwas, was nicht vorgesehen war, denn es wird eben der Transport der Waren über Land verboten, die auf der Sanktionsliste stehen, unabhäbgig davon wie man das findet oder welche Auswirkungen das hat.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht angefangen...das unterscheidet uns von dem Psychos...ähhh Putin und seine Liebhabhasimausis...


Unbestritten.
Man mag es kaum glauben, auch für mich ist Putin ein revisionistischer und verbrecherischer Kriegstreiber.
Auch ich stehe hinter Waffen- und Geldlieferungen an die Ukraine und beklage das Zögern der BR.
Auch ich sehe ein Kriegsende erst dann, wenn die Souveränität der Ukraine mit den Grenzen vor 2014 wieder hergestellt ist.
Ich bin sogar für einen sofortigen Gas-Boykott und weiss um die wirtschaftlichen wie gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen bei uns.

Ich bin aber gegen einen aktiven Kriegseintritt der Nato.
Und ich halte auch nicht viel davon, der Ukraine mit der EU-Mitgliedschaft zu winken,
weil das Land noch Jahrzehnte davon entfernt ist, die allgemeingültigen Aufnahmekriterien auch nur halbwegs zu erfüllen. Da wird eine falsche Hoffnung geschürt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier verstehe ich deinen Standpunkt nun überhaupt nicht, in dem Video wird gesagt das ~50% der Waren nicht mehr über Landweg transportiert werden dürfen, da EU Sanktionsliste, die Russen behaupten Völkerrechtswidrig, ansonsten dient das Video nur der Analyse, was sich daraus für ein Konflikt entwickeln kann, mit keinem Wort wird darüber geredet, ob es nach EU Sanktionsliste gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.


Mein Fokus lag auf den möglichen Konfliktkonsequenzen, die ich ähnlich sehe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar kann man der Meinung sein, man kann das eher lassen, du kannst aber nicht behaupten Litauen macht hier etwas, was nicht vorgesehen war, denn es wird eben der Transport der Waren über Land verboten, die auf der Sanktionsliste stehen, unabhäbgig davon wie man das findet oder welche Auswirkungen das hat.


Die meinige Kernfrage ist, warum macht es Litauen jetzt und nicht schon vor 2 oder 3 Monaten, das gehört theoretisch in die Schublade Sanktionspaket 2 oder 3.
Jedem dürfte doch klar sein, dass dies zur rhetorisch/verbalen oder gar tätlichen Gegenantwort ermuntert.
Nur weil es rechtens ist, muss es noch lange nicht richtig sein.

Ich akzeptiere ja, dass die meisten hier es für richtig halten, im Gegenzug darf ich dennoch meine Meinung insofern äußern, dass ich es langfristig gesehen für einen strategischen Fehler in Richtung Eskalation halte.

Gerade du weisst, dass ich schon vor Wochen unangenehme Nachrichten bekam und sich Informationen diesbezüglich erneut und verstärkt in anderer Form verdichten, die sich mit Obigem in Übereinstimmung bringen lassen.
Ich selbst habe aber für solche Scherze einfach keine Lust.
Dabei mag ich es belassen...


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2022)

@ compisucher

Ich kann mit deiner Meinung leben, und du kannst hier selbstverständlich jederzeit deine Meinung kund tun, da sie immer argumentativ unterfüttert ist, aber du hast ja hier auf die Befürworter dieses Transport Embargos eher so reagiert, das man nicht weiss, ob das was Litauen da macht rechtmäßig ist oder nicht, eher darum drehte sich die Kritik.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere ja, dass die meisten hier es für richtig halten, im Gegenzug darf ich dennoch meine Meinung insofern äußern, dass ich es langfristig gesehen für einen strategischen Fehler in Richtung Eskalation halte.


Aktion und Reaktion!
Letzte Woche ging über den Ticker, das sich die Duma damit beschäftigt hat, das Litauen gar kein eigenständiger Staat ist, sondern russische Enklave, insoweit wurde wohl diese Woche den Russen klar gemacht, was man von solchen Behauptungen und eben auch Drohungen in Litauen hält.
Du hälst es für einen strategischen Fehler, kann man durchaus so sehen, viele denken, man kann den Russen eben nicht ihre ständigen Provokationen und den damit verbundenen Drohungen, was alles angeblich ihnen gehört und wer kein Recht auf eigene Staatlichkeit hat, nicht ständig durchgehen lassen.
Man beschäftigt sich ja auch schon im russischen Fernsehen mit einem konventionellen Angriff auf Deutschland, zur Erinnerung das sind Staatsmedien, also etwas völlig anderes als bei uns.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compisucher
> 
> Ich kann mit deiner Meinung leben, und du kannst hier selbstverständlich jederzeit deine Meinung kund tun, da sie immer argumentativ unterfüttert ist, aber du hast ja hier auf die Befürworter dieses Transport Embargos eher so reagiert, das man nicht weiss, ob das was Litauen da macht rechtmäßig ist oder nicht, eher darum drehte sich die Kritik.


Dann habe ich mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt und entschuldige dies.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Aktion und Reaktion!
> Letzte Woche ging über den Ticker, das sich die Duma damit beschäftigt hat, das Litauen gar kein eigenständiger Staat ist, sondern russische Enklave, insoweit wurde wohl diese Woche den Russen klar gemacht, was man von solchen Behauptungen und eben auch Drohungen in Litauen hält.
> Du hälst es für einen strategischen Fehler, kann man durchaus so sehen, viele denken, man kann den Russen eben nicht ihre ständigen Provokationen und den damit verbundenen Drohungen, was alles angeblich ihnen gehört und wer kein Recht auf eigene Staatlichkeit hat, nicht ständig durchgehen lassen.
> Man beschäftigt sich ja auch schon im russischen Fernsehen mit einem konventionellen Angriff auf Deutschland, zur Erinnerung das sind Staatsmedien, also etwas völlig anderes als bei uns.


Ebenso der fiktive Atomschlag gegen GB mit einer nicht vorhandenen Zar-Atombombe...
Rhetorisches Säbelgerassel aus der Putin-Echokammer um zartfühlende Wesen im Westen einzuschüchtern.
Derzeit verursacht so was bei  mir nur abfälliges Schulterzucken, da die "glorreiche" russische Armee von einem eher unbedeutenden Gegner massiv in die Schranken gewiesen wird.

Natürlich sehe ich es wohl genau so wie die Meisten, dass wenn Putin in der Ukraine substanziellen Erfolg hätte, er nächste "Ziele" ins Visier nehmen würde.
Georgien und Moldau wären da aus meiner Perspektive naheliegend.

Aber:
Man könnte ja auf die Idee kommen, dass bestimmte, nennen wir es mal, Sanktionen diesen Putin so sehr in Rage bringen und er Angst hat, das Gesicht zu verlieren und sich zu einem Angriff, sagen wir mal, auf Litauen genötigt fühlt.

Ganz klar würde es eine massive Gegenreaktion der Nato geben.
So weit ich das einschätzen kann und darf, würde dies binnen weniger Wochen zur völligen Luftüberlegenheit der Nato über der Ukraine führen.

Gibt es hierzu gar einen strategischen Plan?
Wie lange bleibt das Ganze dann konventionell?


----------



## Eckism (21. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man beschäftigt sich ja auch schon im russischen Fernsehen mit einem konventionellen Angriff auf Deutschland, zur Erinnerung das sind Staatsmedien, also etwas völlig anderes als bei uns.


In Berlin wehte ja auch schonmal die sowietische Flagge...vielleicht will uns Putin auch vom Westen erlösen und uns in die Russische Heimat zurückholen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau so strategisch unklug ist es, den Kreml zusätzlich genau auf den schwächsten Punkt der NATO-Territorialverteidigung zu lenken, unbedarft davon, dass es hier bestimmt schon theoretische Planspielchen auf beiden Seiten gibt.


Womit sollen die Russen denn einen Angriff auf die NATO starten?
Polen alleine hat die selbe Motivation wie die Ukraine, aber bessere Waffen und die NATO im Rücken, die Russen hätten keine Chance.
Über die russische Grenze hinaus muss kein Soldat marschieren, wir wollen Russland ja nicht erobern.

Aber gegen ein Eingreifen der NATO in der Ukraine bin ich auch, es ist besser Russlands Militär dort langsam ausbluten zu lassen, das ist nicht gut für die Ukrainer, aber das Potenzial für eine Eskalation bleibt so geringer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber gegen ein Eingreifen der NATO in der Ukraine bin ich auch, es ist besser Russlands Militär dort langsam ausbluten zu lassen


Momentan scheint aber eher die Ukraine auszubluten. Russland hat ja noch nichtmal seine Atomwaffen im Einsatz.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob in diesen Konflikt tatsächlich 450 Mio. EU Bürger aktiv mit hineingezogen werden sollen.


Die Aktion ist 100%ig mit dem Gros der EU Mitglieder abgestimmt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. Juni 2022)

sollte somit offiziell sein, denke ich.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1539225560588734466

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann doch eine recht beatliche liste, oder was sagt ihr dazu?








						Militärische Unterstützungsleistungen für die Ukraine | Bundesregierung
					

Auflistungen der Abgaben aus Beständen der Bundeswehr und die Lieferungen durch die Industrie (finanziert aus Mitteln der Ertüchtigungsinitiative der Bundesregierung).




					www.bundesregierung.de


----------



## Rolk (21. Juni 2022)

Egal welche Lieferliste, irgendwo ist doch immer der Wurm drin? Was ist mit den 5100 Matador passiert? Ich dachte rund 700 Strela wären aussortiert worden? Dann die 100 MG3. Ich bin mir sicher schon mehrere MG3 auf Bildern von der Ukrainischen Front erspäht zu haben. Das bei lausigen 100 Stück angesichts des langen Frontverlaufs kommt mir spanisch vor, aber mir solls recht sein wenn es mehr gewesen sein sollten.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber gegen ein Eingreifen der NATO in der Ukraine bin ich auch, es ist besser Russlands Militär dort langsam ausbluten zu lassen, das ist nicht gut für die Ukrainer, aber das Potenzial für eine Eskalation bleibt so geringer.


Im Moment sieht es leider wirklich so aus als wäre es umgekehrt der Fall.
Weil es mit den schweren Waffen viel zu lange dauert.
Und ich habe langsam auch den Eindruck als wenn die Sanktionen gegen Russland die gar nicht jucken?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das bei lausigen 100 Stück angesichts des langen Frontverlaufs kommt mir spanisch vor, aber mir solls recht sein wenn es mehr gewesen sein sollten.


Nun eine Infanteriegruppe hat nur ein MG dabei und eine Gruppe sind 10 Mann. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Weil es mit den schweren Waffen viel zu lange dauert.


In AFG sind die Sowjets ausgeblutet ohne, dass der Gegner schwere Waffen hatte.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich habe langsam auch den Eindruck als wenn die Sanktionen gegen Russland die gar nicht jucken?


Auch sowas kann seine Zeit brauchen, im ersten Weltkrieg gab es eine ganze Handelsblockade gegen Deutschland und trotzdem hat man sich Jahre gehalten. Nur Geduld.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur Geduld.


Jupp. Aktuell ist es so, dass man in Russland von den hohen Energiekosten profitiert. Allerdings wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass fast komplett Europa in einem Jahr so gut wie kein Öl oder Gas mehr von dort beziehen wird. Bis dahin haben es die Russen weder geschafft den Braindrain zu stoppen noch die eigenen Produktionszweige auf Eigenentwicklungen umzustellen. Vielleicht wird der kommende Winter für uns in der EU ungemütlich, aber die russische Wirtschaft wird dann kaum mehr etwas haben, mit denen man das bisherige Wohlstandsniveau gehalten bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das war ja das Ziel. Russland solle brav weiter liefern, auch wenn es sanktioniert wird. Ich frage mich wirklich, wer sich das überlegt hat und nicht bedacht hat, dass die auch abdrehen können, was gerade passiert.



Das sie das könnten war immer Teil der Überlegungen, aber unabhängig von den Sanktionen. Warum man trotzdem keinen Plan für eine Reaktion hat...
Warum hatte man keinen für einen Einmarsch?
Warum hatte man keinen für die Verlegung von Truppen an die ukrainische Grenze?
Wir brauchen wohl mal eine Lobby für geopolitisches Vorausdenken.



> Der Grund für die Aussage der fehlenden Teile dürfte sein, nicht offiziell zu sagen, dass die nicht mehr liefern, denn dann würden sicher einige ihre Zahlungen einstellen. So kann Russland sagen, dass die Sanktionen am Ausfall schuld sind und muss nicht offiziell sagen, dass die jetzt auch sanktionieren.



Aber was soll dieser Bullshit? In den Verträgen steht doch nicht drin "Russland liefert Gas und kriegt dafür Geld es sei denn es gibt Sanktionen von der EU aber keine von Russland dann kriegt Russland auch Geld ohne Gas zu liefern". Was die gerade machen ist eiskalter Vertragsbruch und ich würde nicht nur soweit gehen, die Zahlungen für das fehlende Gas einzustellen, sondern sogar die Folgeschäden (Mehrkosten für Überbrückung aus teureren Quellen, ggf. Produktionsausfälle,...) mit dem Verrechnen, was noch zu bezahlen ist bzw. negative Endergebnisse anschreiben.




Jahtari schrieb:


> sollte somit offiziell sein, denke ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Ausrüstung für einige wenige 1000 Soldaten in einem Krieg mit mehreren Millionen an der Front reist mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker. Wir sind immerhin die drittgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht, die die Ukraine unterstützt - wenn wir sowenig schicken, wer soll dann den Hauptbedarf decken?




Tekkla schrieb:


> Jupp. Aktuell ist es so, dass man in Russland von den hohen Energiekosten profitiert. Allerdings wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass fast komplett Europa in einem Jahr so gut wie kein Öl oder Gas mehr von dort beziehen wird. Bis dahin haben es die Russen weder geschafft den Braindrain zu stoppen noch die eigenen Produktionszweige auf Eigenentwicklungen umzustellen. Vielleicht wird der kommende Winter für uns in der EU ungemütlich, aber die russische Wirtschaft wird dann kaum mehr etwas haben, mit denen man das bisherige Wohlstandsniveau gehalten bekommt.



Wäre trotzdem besser, wenn man Putin die Devisen nicht in den Rachen schaufeln, sondern die von ihm verursachte Differenz zwischen Marktpreis und russischen Produktionskosten durch Strafzölle abgreift. Davon würde es hier praktisch gar nicht teurer werden (im Gegenteil, mit den Milliarden kann man Gegenmaßnahmen bezahlen), aber der Handlugnsspielraum des russischen Staates auch auf dem grauen Markt würde drastischen schrumpfen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was soll dieser Bullshit? In den Verträgen steht doch nicht drin "Russland liefert Gas und kriegt dafür Geld es sei denn es gibt Sanktionen von der EU aber keine von Russland dann kriegt Russland auch Geld ohne Gas zu liefern". Was die gerade machen ist eiskalter Vertragsbruch und ich würde nicht nur soweit gehen, die Zahlungen für das fehlende Gas einzustellen, sondern sogar die Folgeschäden (Mehrkosten für Überbrückung aus teureren Quellen, ggf. Produktionsausfälle,...) mit dem Verrechnen, was noch zu bezahlen ist bzw. negative Endergebnisse anschreiben.


Schon klar, dass die gegen die Verträge verstoßen. Aber glaubt hier einer ernsthaft, dass die sich das gefallen lassen?
Sanktionen sind der Erpressungsversuch seitens der EU, Russland erpresst jetzt mit weniger Gas. Sobald man einem den Stinkefinger zeigt kommt der meist irgendwann zurück. Verträge hin oder her - die Beziehungen sind eh dahin - da interessieren Vertragsstrafen für Russland nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass die gegen die Verträge verstoßen. Aber glaubt hier einer ernsthaft, dass die sich das gefallen lassen?
> *Sanktionen sind der Erpressungsversuch seitens der EU*, Russland erpresst jetzt mit weniger Gas. Sobald man einem den Stinkefinger zeigt kommt der meist irgendwann zurück. Verträge hin oder her - die Beziehungen sind eh dahin - da interessieren Vertragsstrafen für Russland nicht die Bohne.


Ist bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?
Da greift einer völkerrechtswidrig ein anderes Land an, bricht dabei mind. 5-6 große (internationale) Verträge, Schlussakte von Helsinki, Pariser Verträge, Budapester Memorandum, Nato Russland Akte und Freundschaftsvertrag mit der Ukraine, lässt Zivilisten/Menschen vorsätzlich durch Gräueltaten umbringen, Fauen per Befehl Massenvergewaltigen, beschießt vorsätzlich zum großen Teil zivile Infrastruktur, klaut Nahrungsmittel und oder verhinderst dessen Export, um in Teilen der Welt eine Hunger Katasstrophe anzuzetteln, und du redest hier von einer Erpressung durch die EU.
Ich glaube du kannst dir selber denken, was ich von deinem Geisteszustand halte!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?


Bei mir ja.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da greift einer völkerrechtswidrig ein anderes Land an, bricht dabei mind. 5-6 große (internationale) Verträge, Schlussakte von Helsinki, Pariser Verträge, Budapester Memorandum, Nato Russland Akte und Freundschaftsvertrag mit der Ukraine, lässt Zivilisten/Menschen vorsätzlich durch Gräueltaten umbringen, Fauen per Befehl Massenvergewaltigen, beschießt vorsätzlich zum großen Teil zivile Infrastruktur, klaut Nahrungsmittel und oder verhinderst dessen Export, um in Teilen der Welt eine Hunger Katasstrophe anzuzetteln, und du redest hier von einer Erpressung durch die EU.


Dann erkläre doch mal, was sonst das Ziel der Sanktionen sein soll, Herr Oberschlau?
Sie dienen dazu, Russland unter Druck zu setzen, damit die sich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen. Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied? Beide wollen sich gegenseitig unter Druck setzen. Ich frage mal ganz doof: Hättest du erwartet, dass die EU Russland sanktionieren kann und Russland das einfach so duldet und da keinerlei Gegenmaßnahmen durchführt?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst dir selber denken, was ich von deinem Geisteszustand halte!


Ich von dir auch, denn du hast ein massives Problem, wenn man dir nicht Honig um den Mund schmiert.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei mir ja.


Da kann man geteilter Meinung sein.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal, was sonst das Ziel der Sanktionen sein soll, Herr Oberschlau?
> Sie dienen dazu, Russland unter Druck zu setzen, damit die sich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen. Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied?


Der Unterschied ist, das wir über einen völkerrechtswiderigen Angriffskrieg reden, angefangen durch Russland, um sich mit Gewalt und Eroberung ein "Imperium" nach Vorbild des Zaren zu erobern.
Dadurch hat Russland wie schon geschrieben etliche Verträge gebrochen, sich außerhalb internationalem Rechts gestellt, Angriffkriege gerade zum Annektieren von Gebieten sind international verboten und geächtet.
Wer so etwas macht, wird von der internationalen Gemeinschaft bestraft, denn abseits der EU, machen das gleiche Japan, USA, Australien Kanada etc etc.
Das ist eine Reaktion auf ein Verbrechen, das du hier Erpressung nennst, wenn dir Jemand körperliche Gewalt antut oder dein Haus oder deine Wohnung okkupiert oder verwüstet, erwartest du auch das der Staat den Täter sanktioniert!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?


Es würde dir gut tun ihn zu ignorieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Topic: 



> 22:42 Uhr
> Russland: Dutzende Schiffe in Ukraine blockiert​
> In sechs Häfen der Ukraine sind nach russischen Angaben derzeit 70 Schiffe aus 16 Staaten blockiert. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium warf der Ukraine vor, wegen ukrainischen Beschusses und der hohen Minengefahr könnten Schiffe nicht ungehindert aufs Meer fahren. Die Ukraine - einer der größten Getreideexporteure der Welt - kritisiert hingegen, dass Russland durch eine Blockade ukrainischer Häfen die Ausfuhr von Getreide verhindere und damit eine Lebensmittelkrise hervorrufe. Die internationale Gemeinschaft fordert von Russland seit Wochen, den Export von ukrainischem Getreide zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man beschäftigt sich ja auch schon im russischen Fernsehen mit einem konventionellen Angriff auf Deutschland, zur Erinnerung das sind Staatsmedien, also etwas völlig anderes als bei uns.


Habe ich da was übersehen? Vielleicht könnte der liebe Don seine Quelle preisgeben? Gern auch das Original  in russisch. Ich übersetze auch und teile es hier.


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic:
> Russland: Dutzende Schiffe in Ukraine blockiert​
> In sechs Häfen der Ukraine sind nach russischen Angaben derzeit 70 Schiffe aus 16 Staaten blockiert. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium warf der Ukraine vor, wegen ukrainischen Beschusses und der hohen Minengefahr könnten Schiffe nicht ungehindert aufs Meer fahren.



Hier gab der Spiegel in der Vergangenheit einen Hinweis: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.st...chwarzen-meer-werden-zur-gefahr-31739594.html

Die UKR muss den Hafen bzw. die Häfen dicht machen, denn sonst ergibt sich zwangsläufig eine offene Flanke. Ohne Luftüberlegenheit und schwerste Artillerie kann der Hafen nicht verteidigt werden. Von daher sind Seeminen eine durchaus logische und praktikable Lösung, welche die UKR zur Anwendung gebracht hat. Ob die UKR Sperrfeuer in die Hafenausfahrt legt und damit die Schiffe daran hindert auszulaufen ist fraglich. Damit könnten die See-Minen zur Detonation gebracht werden. Aber möglich ist alles. Ggfs. sollen dadurch Kampftaucher oder Pioniereinheiten der Russe davon abgehalten werden die See-Minen zu entschärfen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die rumtreibenden See-Minen nicht den Russen zugeordnet werden konnten, sonst hätten wird das schon gelesen. Schlussfolgerung, es müssten dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit UKR oder Nato Seeminen sein, die da entschärft werden mussten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass die gegen die Verträge verstoßen. Aber glaubt hier einer ernsthaft, dass die sich das gefallen lassen?
> Sanktionen sind der Erpressungsversuch seitens der EU, Russland erpresst jetzt mit weniger Gas. Sobald man einem den Stinkefinger zeigt kommt der meist irgendwann zurück. Verträge hin oder her - die Beziehungen sind eh dahin - da interessieren Vertragsstrafen für Russland nicht die Bohne.



Bislang hatte sich nur die russische Regierung als unzuverlässiger, gemeingefährlicher Nicht-Partner präsentiert. Aber das ist ein Angelegenheit mit überschaubarem Rahmen, denn nach einem Frieden werden die Karten und höchstwahrscheinlich auch die Regierung sowieso neu gemischt und man kann seine kompletten Beziehungen kontrolliert auf neue Füße stellen.

Das sich jetzt auch russische Konzerne als lügende Vertragsbrecher betätigen, ist eine ganz anders geartete Nummer. Kurzfristig natürlich die kleinere und gut möglich, dass Russland das gerade nicht die Bohne interessiert. Aber wenn in 20 Jahren der gesamte Rest der Welt immer noch lieber Geschäfte mit allen außer Russland macht und es nicht einmal jemanden gibt, mit dem man darüber reden kann, weil westliche Firmen eben keiner Regierung unterstehen, dann werden dass die Bewohner von Afghanistan 2 vermutlich bereuen.

Aber es folgt einem gewissen Muster, dass eine Führung die hundertausende Ukrainer ermordet, weil sie die Politik von Wahsington nicht mag, auch Eon den Gashahn zudreht, weil sie die Politik von Brüssel nicht mag. Ob Putin auch die Galapagos Schildkröte ausrottet, wenn ihm der neuste Bollywoodfilm nicht passt und in Namibia das Trinkwasser vergiftet, wenn Sri Lanka die Ehe für alle einführt?


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Habe ich da was übersehen? Vielleicht könnte der liebe Don seine Quelle preisgeben? Gern auch das Original  in russisch. Ich übersetze auch und teile es hier.


Ist es eigentlich so schwierig Google zu bedienen und oder seriösen Medien zu folgen?




__





						Angriff auf Deutschland im russischen Fernsehen - Google Suche
					





					www.google.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Reaktion auf ein Verbrechen, das du hier Erpressung nennst, wenn dir Jemand körperliche Gewalt antut oder dein Haus oder deine Wohnung okkupiert oder verwüstet, erwartest du auch das der Staat den Täter sanktioniert!


Nur darf man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn der einem keine Rohstoffe mehr anbietet - Vertrag hin oder her. Deutschland hat zwar mit RU bisher keinen militärischen Krieg, aber Wirtschaftskrieg ist schon da. Du störst dich bei mir auch scheinbar nur am Begriff Erpressung. Da wir stark vom Gas abhängen hat Russland uns da jetzt in der Hand und wir haben das Problem. Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass VdL & Co. das nicht wirklich einsehen wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier gab der Spiegel in der Vergangenheit einen Hinweis: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.st...chwarzen-meer-werden-zur-gefahr-31739594.html
> 
> Die UKR muss den Hafen bzw. die Häfen dicht machen, denn sonst ergibt sich zwangsläufig eine offene Flanke. Ohne Luftüberlegenheit und schwerste Artillerie kann der Hafen nicht verteidigt werden. Von daher sind Seeminen eine durchaus logische und praktikable Lösung, welche die UKR zur Anwendung gebracht hat. Ob die UKR Sperrfeuer in die Hafenausfahrt legt und damit die Schiffe daran hindert auszulaufen ist fraglich. Damit könnten die See-Minen zur Detonation gebracht werden. Aber möglich ist alles. Ggfs. sollen dadurch Kampftaucher oder Pioniereinheiten der Russe davon abgehalten werden die See-Minen zu entschärfen.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die rumtreibenden See-Minen nicht den Russen zugeordnet werden konnten, sonst hätten wird das schon gelesen. Schlussfolgerung, es müssten dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit UKR oder Nato Seeminen sein, die da entschärft werden mussten.


Dass die Mienen ukrainisch sind bezweifelt und bestreitet doch Niemand. 
Dass die Ukraine dagegen ihren eigenen Export beschießen soll ist natürlich absurd (weil ohne Motiv). Hilft nur nichts wenn dafür die russischen Schiffe das Feuer eröffnen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur darf man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn der einem keine Rohstoffe mehr anbietet - Vertrag hin oder her. Deutschland hat zwar mit RU bisher keinen militärischen Krieg, aber Wirtschaftskrieg ist schon da. Du störst dich bei mir auch scheinbar nur am Begriff Erpressung. Da wir stark vom Gas abhängen hat Russland uns da jetzt in der Hand und wir haben das Problem. Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass VdL & Co. das nicht wirklich einsehen wollen.


Niemand wundert sich hier. Die Verwunderung kam darüber dass jemand den vorgeschobenen Defekt für realistisch hielt und jemand Anderes glaubte wir würden trotzdem weiter zahlen müssen.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da wir stark vom Gas abhängen hat Russland uns da jetzt in der Hand und wir haben das Problem. Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass VdL & Co. das nicht wirklich einsehen wollen.


Die Sichtweise der westlichen Welt ist einfach: Die Russen bekommen von uns, so sie es denn haben wollen, was man zum Leben als Mensch wie du und ich braucht. Sanktioniert ist alles, was das Leben in Russland komfortabel oder luxuriöser macht oder aber schlicht für Kriegsgüter verwendet werden kann. Dieses westliche Verhalten ist eine unmittelbare und offen kommunizierte Reaktion auf aggresives wie kriegerisches Handeln seitens des russischen Staates.  Wenn man sich jetzt als russischer Staat hinstellt, schmollt und uns durch Erpressung für diesen Kurs bestrafen möchte, was ist das dann? Falsch? Intrigant? Böse? Dumm?

In deiner Gedankenwelt scheinen, meiner Meinung nach durch deine Aussagen von mir so verstanden,  schon keine Regeln mehr zu existieren. Du stellst es  so dar, als wenn die Sanktionen der westliche Staatengemeinschaft das Zahn um Zahn Prinzip legitimieren. Dabei blendest du aber kompltt aus, dass Russland einen Angriffskrieg zum Zwecke der terretorialen Erweiterung gegen seinen Nachbarstaat gestartet hat und dessen Existenzrech aberkennt. Wie soll man das nennen? Kremlfreundlich? Putinhörig? Oder wie @Don-71 fragt: dumm? In jedem Fall ist es eine sehr oberflächliche  und mMn viel zu undifferenzierte Sicht auf die russische Aggression.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Sichtweise der westlichen Welt ist einfach: Die Russen bekommen von uns, so sie es denn haben wollen, was man zum Leben als Mensch wie du und ich braucht. Sanktioniert ist alles, was das Leben in Russland komfortabel oder luxuriöser macht oder aber schlicht für Kriegsgüter verwendet werden kann. Dieses westliche Verhalten ist eine unmittelbare und offen kommunizierte Reaktion auf aggresives wie kriegerisches Handeln seitens des russischen Staates. Wenn man sich jetzt als russischer Staat hinstellt, schmollt und uns durch Erpressung für diesen Kurs bestrafen möchte, was ist das dann? Falsch? Intrigant? Böse? Dumm?


Dumm ist es keinenfalls, Russland profitiert davon, und zu erpressen. Dass die Sanktionen eine Reaktion auf den Angriff sind, ist mir klar. Nur folgt da logischerweise die Antwort. Zumindest ich hätte ganz genauso reagiert. Da die EU und Russland im Wirtschaftskrieg sind, Russland unter der aktuellen Regierung eh unten durch ist in der EU, ist es für RU das geringere Problem, denn mit Putin will die EU eh nichts mehr zu tun haben. In einem solchen Zustand interessieren auch die Verträge nicht mehr wirklich, denn die Nichteinhaltung kann den Ruf kaum noch weiter schädigen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> In deiner Gedankenwelt scheinen, meiner Meinung nach durch deine Aussagen von mir so verstanden, schon keine Regeln mehr zu existieren.


In der Praxis tun sie das nicht mehr. Verträge funktionieren dann, wenn beide Parteien sich verstehen, sonst wird das nichts. Diesen Zustand haben wir aber erreicht. Da es keine höhere Instanz gibt, die die Verträge durchsetzt ist es jetzt in der Praxis einfach vorbei mit den Regeln.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Du stellst es so dar, als wenn die Sanktionen der westliche Staatengemeinschaft das Zahn um Zahn Prinzip legitimieren.


Sie sind der Grund dafür, dass es Gegenreaktionen gibt. Es ist völlig logisch, dass sich Russland da wehrt (auch wenn es selbst schuld an den Sanktionen ist).


Tekkla schrieb:


> Dabei blendest du aber kompltt aus, dass Russland einen Angriffskrieg zum Zwecke der terretorialen Erweiterung gegen seinen Nachbarstaat gestartet hat und dessen Existenzrech aberkennt.


Das ist doch völlig klar, muss man das in jedem Post nochmal erwähnen?


----------



## compisucher (22. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Habe ich da was übersehen? Vielleicht könnte der liebe Don seine Quelle preisgeben? Gern auch das Original  in russisch. Ich übersetze auch und teile es hier.


Bitte sehr:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=laLI-V3HKzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (22. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist bei dir noch alles in Ordnung?
> Da greift einer völkerrechtswidrig ein anderes Land an, bricht dabei mind. 5-6 große (internationale) Verträge, Schlussakte von Helsinki, Pariser Verträge, Budapester Memorandum, Nato Russland Akte und Freundschaftsvertrag mit der Ukraine, lässt Zivilisten/Menschen vorsätzlich durch Gräueltaten umbringen, Fauen per Befehl Massenvergewaltigen, beschießt vorsätzlich zum großen Teil zivile Infrastruktur, klaut Nahrungsmittel und oder verhinderst dessen Export, um in Teilen der Welt eine Hunger Katasstrophe anzuzetteln, und du redest hier von einer Erpressung durch die EU.
> Ich glaube du kannst dir selber denken, was ich von deinem Geisteszustand halte!


Er hat nie geschrieben, das die Sanktionen falsch sind, sondern nur, das es im Grunde erpressen ist. Für mich ist das auch eine Erpressung seitens der EU, was ich aber defintiv befürworte.
Es ist ja eigentlich schon pervers, mit jemanden weiterzuarbeiten und zu telefonieren, der uns offensichtlich hasst und auf dem weg zum Russischen Weltreich alles und jeden vernichten will.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juni 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Für mich ist das auch eine Erpressung seitens der EU


Wenn ein Kind in der Sandkiste andere Kinder mit Dreck bewirft und daraufhin die beworfenen Kinder dieses mit Dreck werfende Kind ablehnen, isolieren und keine  Boncher mehr mit dem Kind teilen, dann ist das Erpressung?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kind in der Sandkiste andere Kinder mit Dreck bewirft und daraufhin die beworfenen Kinder dieses mit Dreck werfende Kind ablehnen, isolieren und keine  Boncher mehr mit dem Kind teilen, dann ist das Erpressung?


Lassen wir mal den Begriff Erpressung weg (dessen genaue Definition kenne ich nicht). Beide Seiten setzen sich gegenseitig unter Druck. Deutschland wurde bisher nicht angegriffen, nur die Ukraine.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> dessen genaue Definition kenne ich nicht





> Bei der *Erpressung* versucht jemand, sich selbst oder Dritte rechtswidrig durch Gewalt oder durch Androhung eines empfindlichen Übels zu Lasten eines anderen zu bereichern.


Ich würde sagen, die Russen erpressen uns und Teile der Welt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Russen erpressen uns und Teile der Welt.


Richtig, und jetzt erpressen wir zurück, darauf folgt eine Gegenreaktion und so weiter. Nur ist das alles völlig sinnlos. Vergeudete Energie.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur ist das alles völlig sinnlos. Vergeudete Energie.


Wer wirklich am längeren Hebel sitzt, das ist jetzt noch gar nicht auszumachen. Ich Tippe auf den Westen. In ca. einem Jahr werden wir es wissen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, und jetzt erpressen wir zurück [...]



Irgendwie checkst Du es (immer noch) nicht. Und da stand es nun schon direkt obendrüber. hast sie zwar nicht verdient, aber hey... noch ne chance:





						Erpressung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Erpressung
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'Erpressung' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, und jetzt erpressen wir zurück, darauf folgt eine Gegenreaktion und so weiter. Nur ist das alles völlig sinnlos. Vergeudete Energie.


NEIN!
Es ist absolut angemessen für ein Menscheitsverbrechen und Gräueltaten, wenn es nach mir ginge wäre der Druck auf die Russen im Quadrat höher!


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

Sanktion und wirtschaftliche Beziehungen sind halt so eine Sache. Sicherlich steigen aktuell die Einnahmen der Russen aus Rohstoffen, aber langfristig steigen auch deren Ausgaben durch die Sanktion deutlich, weil sie entweder Sachen über Dritte importieren müssen oder sie Geld in eigene Produktentwicklung stecken müssen. Wenn ihnen so Sachen wie private Luftfahrt wichtig sind, müssen sie sehr viel Geld in die Hand nehmen, damit sie entweder neue Flugzeuge entwickeln können oder alte Modelle, auf einen neuen Stand bringen können. Auch bei den Russen ist in den 90er die Globalisierung angekommen und China springt aktuell schon nicht wirklich in die Lücke, die entstanden ist und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sie es in Zukunft machen werden, auch China kann nicht alles in richtigen Qualität produzieren bzw., darf sich alles erlauben. 

Insgesamt gehe ich schon davon aus, dass es Russland doch deutlich verfügbare Mittel kosten wird in den nächsten Jahren und es wird die Produktion von militärischen Fahrzeugen ebenfalls ordentlich einbremsen. 
Aktuell verfügen sie jedoch über genug Reversen von Beidem, also wird das alleine keine zeitnahe Wirkung auf den Krieg haben. 

Schauen wir uns die Aussagen der politischen Führung in Russland an, brauchen wir nicht damit rechnen, dass es da einen Kurswechsel gibt, außer eine Anomalie tötet die gesamte politische Führungsriege in Russland. 

Bei der Bevölkerung ist es wirklich schwierig, aufgrund der Vergangenheit (Sowjetunion und dann gescheiterter Versuch des Kapitalismus) sind sie vieles gewohnt und der Grad zwischen Hass auf die eigene Führung oder auf den Sanktionierenden ist sehr schmal, der Propagandaapparat tut den Rest. Die Menschen, die sich hauptsächlich westliche Güter kaufen, werden dies auch nur mit einem entsprechend hohen Einkommen in einer großen Stadt gekonnt haben und gerade diese Menschen waren sowieso meistens schon pro Westen. Es werden also wahrscheinlich die Falschen getroffen, öfters sind dies auch Leute, die für oder mit westlichen Unternehmen gearbeitet haben. 
Der Rest der Bevölkerung wird zu heimischen Gütern greifen oder kauft günstig in Asien ein. Wenn man mal auf Seiten wie Aliexpress unterwegs ist und dort mal auf die Angebote geht, werden da häufig auch Kleidungssachen günstig verkauft und schaut man sich dann mal die Bewertung, fallen einem häufig die hohe Anzahl von russischen Bewertungen auf, neben denen aus Südamerika. Langfristig werden auch mehr einheimischen Unternehmen von fehlenden westlichen Lieferungen von Maschinen und deren Ersatzteilen betroffen sein, dies wird auch zu mehr Verlusten von Jobs führen, diese werden dann wahrscheinlich dem Westen in die Schuhe geschoben. 

Sanktionen wirken definitiv, aber nicht immer an der richtigen Stelle und eben nicht sofort. Wichtig ist aktuell die Kombination aus Sanktionen, den Ergebnissen aus dem Krieg und einem Informationskrieg. Umso mehr Material und Soldaten die Russen verlieren, umso mehr kommen sie Erklärungsnot und es könnte sich etwas in Richtung Frieden bewegen. Aktuell haben sie schon mehr als mind. 3 Jahre an Panzerproduktion verloren und das war die Produktion vor den aktuellen Sanktionen. 

_Meiner Meinung nach könnte der Westen den psychologischen Informationskrieg im Ernstfall noch viel härter führen. Die meisten Smartphones und Rechner laufen mit westlichen Betriebssystemen, man könnte die Russen den ganzen Tag mit aufbereiteten Information bombardieren. Im Extremfall könnte man sicher auch deren Festnetz ausnutzen und sämtliche Telefonnummern mit Anrufen beglücken, das wäre aber aktuell deutlich zu viel des Guten. _

Microsoft hätte ja anstatt, von keinen Updates, mal paar eine schön Newsfunktion oder eine neue Hintergrundbildfunktion einfügen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kind in der Sandkiste andere Kinder mit Dreck bewirft und daraufhin die beworfenen Kinder dieses mit Dreck werfende Kind ablehnen, isolieren und keine  Boncher mehr mit dem Kind teilen, dann ist das Erpressung?



Formell nur wenn sie das mit dem Schlussatz "aber wenn du nicht mehr mit Dreck schmeißt, dann haben wir dich wieder ganz doll lieb" abschließen. Erpressung ist schließlich immer ein aufgezwungener Deal. Eine simple Reaktion auf eine Tat ohne Auswegmöglichkeit würde man dagegen Strafe nennen.

Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass Europa Geschäftsbeziehungen in 0,  wieder aufnimmt, sobald der Anlass für die Unterbrechnung weg ist, oft genug machen sie es sogar wenn dieser fortbesteht, also halte ich Strafe hier für die unangemessenere Bezeichnung.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Formell nur wenn sie das mit dem Schlussatz "aber wenn du nicht mehr mit Dreck schmeißt, dann haben wir dich wieder ganz doll lieb" abschließen. Erpressung ist schließlich immer ein aufgezwungener Deal. Eine simple Reaktion auf eine Tat ohne Auswegmöglichkeit würde man dagegen Strafe nennen.
> 
> *Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass Europa Geschäftsbeziehungen in 0,  wieder aufnimmt*, sobald der Anlass für die Unterbrechnung weg ist, oft genug machen sie es sogar wenn dieser fortbesteht, also halte ich Strafe hier für die unangemessenere Bezeichnung.



Der Zug ist mit dem jetzigen Regime abgefahren und auch darüber hinaus.
Auf dem heutigen Ticker erschien, dass Russland jetzt seine Staatsanleihen in Rubel begleicht, das ist dann das zweite Mal in ca. 100 Jahren das die Russen einen solchen Stunt machen. Es mag noch einzelnen Geschäftsleute geben die dieses Risiko eingehen, aber die Mehrzahl der (westlichen) Unternehmen ist verloren und gerade in der Öl und Gas Branche waren die Schritte der Öl Multis radikal mit Abschreibungen in zweistelliger Milliardenhöhe für Joint Ventures. Hier liegt m.A. nach die größte Gefahr für Russland, denn sie müssen nun in Zukunft ihr einziges Geschäftsmodell, ohne westliche Hilfe, Know How und Ersatzteile selber stemmen und ob die Chinesen da so viel Know How haben und die zeitig die richtigen Maschinen, Werkzeuge und Ersatzteile liefern können ist auch mehr als strittig.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den weiblichen Politik - und Militärexpertinnen Claudia Major und Florence Gaub?
Die sind ja regelmäßig zu Gast in Politiksendungen. Und schätzen die Lage in der Ukraine ein.
Größtenteils stimme ich ihn zu und ihre Argumentationen machen Sinn.

Aber Florence Gaub hat einen Satz bei Markus Lanz rausgehauen :



> "Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, auch wenn Russen europäisch aussehen, dass es keine Europäer sind, jetzt im kulturellen Sinne, einen anderen Bezug zu Gewalt haben, einen anderen Bezug zum Tod haben. … Naja, das gibt da nicht diesen liberalen, postmodernen Zugang zum Leben … da geht man einfach anders damit um, dass da Menschen sterben."


Quelle: Florence Gaub

Wo es Empörung drüber gab und als rassistisch bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo es Empörung drüber gab und als rassistisch bezeichnet wurde.


Ich kann nur raten, was sie meint, da ich das nicht gesehen habe. Ich denke aber, dass sie schlicht das meint, was wir als verheizen der eigenen Leute hier schon aufgeführt haben. Es geht im Zweifel um Masse statt Klasse. Und wenn damit nicht nur Material sondern auch Menschen gemeint sind, dann ist das einer russischen Führung halt egal. Das widerum weiß und kennt die russische Bevölkerung seit dem WWII und wird obendrein regelmäßig durch diese beschäuerte Heldenverklärung daran erinnert, dass das auch so normal sei.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den weiblichen Politik - und Militärexpertinnen Claudia Major und Florence Gaub?
> Die sind ja regelmäßig zu Gast in Politiksendungen. Und schätzen die Lage in der Ukraine ein.
> Größtenteils stimme ich ihn zu und ihre Argumentationen machen Sinn.
> 
> ...


Die Argumentation ist Tricky, nicht komplett korrekt und spiegelt letztlich nur die Erfahrungen der Russen als Volk , sagen wir mal ab Katharina der Großen wieder (+/- 100 Jahre)
Die kulturelle Ausprägung der slawischen Völker generell wurde primär durch den orthodoxen Glauben geprägt.
Der tief verwurzelte Einfluss hat Zarentum, Bolschewiken, Kpdsu und andere idiotische Erscheinungen überdauert.
Die Grundprägungen sind viel europäischer, als viele glauben.
Der Kiewer Russ wurde (stark vereinfacht) von Skandinaviern (Warängern) gegründet.








						Kiewer Rus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Diese altrussische oder altslawische Staatengründung ist zur Abgrenzung zu asiatischen Stämmen zu verstehen.
In Fakt, verstanden sich die slawischen Vorläuferstaaten immer auch als Bollwerk Europas gegen asiatische Reitervölker.

Die Grundaussage bzgl. Gewalt ist ein Narrativ dieses Krieges, wenn man so mag Propaganda.
Den Russen wird zurecht exzessive Gewaltanwendung vorgeworfen und aus meiner Sicht zu unrecht auf eine Volksgruppe beschränkt. Die Aussage ist per se unlogisch, da unser "Verbündeter" die Ukraine einer sehr eng verwandten slawischen Volksgruppe entsprang.
Doch ist diese Gewalt exzessiver als in anderen Kriegen?
Nein, sie ist lediglich medialer für uns.
Beispiele:
Die gegenseitigen Greultaten im Jugoslawienkrieg haben viele schon vergessen.
Der bislang größte Krieg nach dem WK II auf der Welt, der Kongokrieg war ungleich grausamer und hatte up to 3 mio. Tote zu beklagen und die meisten Europäer wissen nicht mal um diesen Krieg.
Und last but not least, gerade wir Deutschen hatten mit ihrem eigenen Barbarossafeldzug eine extreme Grausamkeit an den Tag gelegt, die es erst mal zu toppen gilt...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Man könnte die Argumentation auch umdrehen und sagen, dass die Europäer erst sensibel mit Krieg und Tot umgehen, wenn es in unmittelbarer Nähe geschieht (und wahrscheinlich nur aus Angst, um ihren eigenen Hintern).

Zumindest sah ich in den letzten Jahren keine große Solidarität mit anderen, den Europäern entfernteren Völkern, die im Krieg massakriert werden. Sogar im Gegenteil: Die Europäer verdienen ja mit ihrem Waffenexport und U.S.-Militär Unterstützung kräftig mit am Leid anderer Menschen...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube man muss gar nicht bis zum Thema Krieg gehen um zu wissen was sie meint, da reichen Dashcamvideos aus Russland.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Man könnte die Argumentation auch umdrehen und sagen, dass die Europäer erst sensibel mit Krieg und Tot umgehen, wenn es in unmittelbarer Nähe geschieht (und wahrscheinlich nur aus Angst, um ihren eigenen Hintern).


Genau


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zumindest sah ich in den letzten Jahren keine große Solidarität mit anderen, den Europäern entfernteren Völkern, die im Krieg massakriert werden.


Ich denke da spontan an die muslimische Minderheit der Rohingya, die zu 100tausenden aus Myanmar vertrieben wurden und die nun in millionenstärke im bitterarmen Bangladesh ausharren und schon ca. 3x so viele Tote zu beklagen haben, wie Ukrainer und Russen im aktuellen Konflikt zusammen.
Und das unter den Augen einer Friedensnobelpreisträgerin...aber gut.

Es erklärt den völlig anderen Blickwinkel von z. B. dem benachbarten Indien - denen geht der kleine Krieg in Osteuropa sonst wo vorbei, so wie uns die toten Rohingya irgendwo vorbeigehen...



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sogar im Gegenteil: Die Europäer verdienen ja mit ihrem Waffenexport kräftig mit am Leid anderer Menschen...


Im Prinzip verdienen alle Staaten, die eine relevante Rüstunsgindustrie haben, damit global Geld:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss gar nicht bis zum Thema Krieg gehen um zu wissen was sie meint, da reichen Dashcamvideos aus Russland.


Die gibts in ähnlich erschreckender Qualität auch aus den USA 
Wahllos das erste Video geschnappt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qia2Pd8Talk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die gibts in ähnlich erschreckender Qualität auch aus den USA


Geht auch eher um die entsprechende Gewalt zwischen den Unfallgegnern die man aus Russland häufig sieht.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geht auch eher um die entsprechende Gewalt zwischen den Unfallgegnern die man aus Russland häufig sieht.


Ach so, ja das Ereignis nach dem Ereignis.
Nun ja, die Russen dröhnen sich mit Wodka zu und können noch rumschlägern, die Amis klettern vollgepumpt mit Amphetaminen aus dem Auto und legen sich auf der Straße schlafen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Ich denke da spontan an die muslimische Minderheit der Rohingya, die zu 100tausenden aus Myanmar vertrieben wurden und die nun in millionenstärke im bitterarmen Bangladesh ausharren und schon ca. 3x so viele Tote zu beklagen haben, wie Ukrainer und Russen im aktuellen Konflikt zusammen.
> Und das unter den Augen einer Friedensnobelpreisträgerin...aber gut.
> ...


Oder die systemische Massendeportation von Uyghuren in Konzentrationslagern seitens chinesischen Behörden.
Daher bin ich auch der Auffassung, dass es Europa bei der Empörung um Ukraine nicht um allgemeingültige Menschenrechte geht. Sondern einzig und allein um geopolitische Ziele und Sorgen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Im Prinzip verdienen alle Staaten, die eine relevante Rüstunsgindustrie haben, damit global Geld:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


7 von 10 der größten Waffenlieferanten sind europäische Staaten. Daher soll Europa mal ihre heuchlerische Fresse halten, wenn sie meint, dass andere Nationen gewalttätiger seien als sie.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sondern einzig und allein um geopolitische Ziele und Sorgen.


Erzähl uns doch noch ein paar Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo es Empörung drüber gab und als rassistisch bezeichnet wurde.


Man versteht zwar in welche Richtung es gehen soll, aber dieses sehen europäisch aus, ist halt einfach nur überflüssig. Man könnte generell heutzutage darüber diskutieren, in wie weit man europäisch aussehen kann. Würde man da stumpf auf körperliche Merkmale gehen und sagen weiße Menschen, dann trifft das ja nicht einmal für die ganzen Menschen in Russland zu, weil Russland sich so breitflächig zieht und zahlreichen Völker damals blutig der russischen Macht unterworfen wurden. 

Würde man jetzt sagen, es bezog sich nicht auf körperliche Merkmale, sondern vlt auf Kleidung und Gegenstände, dann könnte man vlt noch was sinnvolles aus der Aussage basteln. Nach dem Motto sie leben zwar einen westlichen Lebensstil wie wir, teile aber nicht unser Werte- oder Moralsystem. 



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zumindest sah ich in den letzten Jahren keine große Solidarität mit anderen, den Europäern entfernteren Völkern, die im Krieg massakriert werden. Sogar im Gegenteil: Die Europäer verdienen ja mit ihrem Waffenexport und U.S.-Militär Unterstützung kräftig mit am Leid anderer Menschen...


Die Aussage ist pauschal so nicht sinnvoll und du weißt genau, dass du in diesem Thema sehr weit von einer Neutralität entfernt bist. 

Die Thematiken haben aber auch nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, deswegen werden ich da auch nicht weiter machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erzähl uns doch noch ein paar Verschwörungstheorien.


Ist die permanente Angst darum, dass Putin sich angeblich ganz Europa einverleiben möchte nicht etwa eine geopolitische Sorge?


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

Netter Trick den entscheidenden Teil deiner Aussage rauszulassen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oder die systemische Massendeportation von Uyghuren in Konzentrationslagern seitens chinesischen Behörden.
> Daher bin ich auch der Auffassung, dass es Europa bei der Empörung um Ukraine nicht um allgemeingültige Menschenrechte geht. Sondern einzig und allein um geopolitische Ziele und Sorgen.


Unbedarft der Tatsache des verbrecherischen Angriffskrieges der Russen geht es zweifellos auch um die geostrategische Positionierungen.
Es ist ja ein Narrativ Putins, dass er sich vom Westen bedroht sieht, insofern muss man da vorsichtig sein, dieses Narrativ zu übernehmen.
Allerdings ging es tatsächlich nie einzig und allein um Menschenrechte, das ist ein Teilaspekt der russischen Kriegführung, das natürlich nun in den besonderen Fokus bei uns tritt.
Wären Menschenrechte  Topp 1, hätte man auch die Ukraine schon vor 10 Jahren dazu bewegen können, z. B. Autonomieregelungen ernsthaft für den Donbass voranzutreiben.
Im Interesse der ukrainischen wie russischen eBvölkerung in diesem Gebiet.
Provokativ gesprochen war es für die NATO Länder bequem, dass  in diesem Gebiet ein schwelender und ungelöster Konflikt russische Militärkräfte gebunden sind.
Was nicht erkannt wurde, ist die Tatsache, dass das Nichtlösen die Separatisten noch weiter in die Arme Putins trieb.
Würde mich nicht wundern, dass die Separatistenführer mit ihrem Drängen nach Selbstständigkeit unter russischer Schutzherrschaft die Sache mit eskaliert hat.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 7 von 10 der größten Waffenlieferanten sind europäische Staaten. Daher soll Europa mal ihre heuchlerische Fresse halten, wenn sie meint, dass andere Nationen gewalttätiger seien als sie.


Wobei ich gerne differenziere.
Wenn D. 5 Uboote ausliefert, stehen gleich Mrd. Beträge an und wenn dann die Israelis die U-Boote nutzen, solls mir recht sein.
Wenn Russland Millionen AKs an Hintertimbuktu verscherbelt um hinterher noch mal Geld abzucashen, wenn sie die Wagnergruppe nach Mali zur Bekämpfung der selbst ausgerüsteten Rebellen schickt, hat das ein Gschmäckle.
Es hat allerdings auch ein Gschmäckle, wenn ausgerechnet wir an die Saudis Leos liefern.
Ich frage mich jedes mal bei solchen Deals, wer zum Teufel profitiert denn nun davon.
Gar eigene Politiker???


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Netter Trick den entscheidenden Teil deiner Aussage rauszulassen.


Das ist kein Trick, nur weil du ein schlechtes Leseverständnis hast. 

Hier nochmal klar und deutlich, damit du es auch verstehst: Wenn die Sorge ist, dass Putin sich Teile Europas einverleiben möchte, dann ist das Ziel ganz klar, das einzudämmen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

@AzRa-eL + @Sparanus :
Aus meiner Perspektive seid ihr inhaltlich nicht sooo weit auseinander.
ArRa-els Einlassung sehe ich dem Lernaspekt nach  Beginn des Angriffskrieges geschuldet und die langfristige geostrategische Neuausrichtung wie auch erneute Blockbildung zur Eindämmung der russischen imperialen Gebietsansprüchen.
Der Fokus von Sparanus sehe ich in den zweifellos schändliche Greultaten durch russisches Militär, die uns alle natürlich sehr beschäftigen.
Denke, das die westliche Politik durchaus beides im Blick hat, kurzfristig mit voller Unterstützung der Ukraine weitere Greultaten zumindest einzudämmen und langfristig dem unterwerfenden Expansivkurs Russlands einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Man könnte die Argumentation auch umdrehen und sagen, dass die Europäer erst sensibel mit Krieg und Tot umgehen, wenn es in unmittelbarer Nähe geschieht (und wahrscheinlich nur aus Angst, um ihren eigenen Hintern).


Es liegt in der grundsätzlichen Natur der Sache, menschlicher Verhaltensweisen und ist nicht ein "europäisches" Phänomen, das Konflikte, aber auch sonstige Probleme, vor der eignen Haustür immer intensiver wahrgenommen und verfolgt / unterstüzt werden und die Solidarität mit dem direkten Nachbarn am größten ist, als mit dem vermeindlich "Fremden", irgendwo 2000km entfernt.

Daraus irgend ein gruppenspezifisches Haltungsproblem konstruieren zu wollen, ist zwar ein gerne benutztes Narrativ, aber eines das einfach nicht haltbar ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daraus irgend ein gruppenspezifisches Haltungsproblem konstruieren zu wollen, ist zwar ein gerne benutztes Narrativ, aber eines das einfach nicht haltbar ist.


Eben und daher sollte man sich auch damit zurückhalten, anderen Nationen oder Völkern gruppenspezifische Haltungen zu unterstellen. 

Weil das schon nah an Rassismus grenzt.

Außer in einem Punkt, was Deutsche betrifft: Deutsche meckern gern


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Eben und daher sollte man sich auch damit zurückhalten, anderen Nationen oder Völkern gruppenspezifische Haltungen zu unterstellen.



Im Gegenteil, da wird dann einfach von gewissen Strömungen eine Erklärung auf dem Niveau von Verschwörungstheorien, Rassenlehre und Reichsbürgern für konstruiert.
Wenn z.B. Chinesen systematisch rassistisch gegenüber dunkelhäutigen Afrikanern sind, ist daran der "weiße europäische Kolonialismus / Imperialismus" Schuld, der das den Chinesen "eingeimpft" hat.

Das Rassimus gegenüber dunkelhäutigen Menschen aber in China auch vor dem europäischen Kolonialismus / Imperialismus schon eine lange und gewisse Tradition besaß, davor waren es vor allen dunkelheutigere hinduistische Menschen, vom indischen Subkontinent, wird sehr gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weil das schon nah an Rassismus grenzt.



Es grenzt nicht nur an Rassismus, es ist schlicht diskriminierend und rassistisch.
Genau dadrum kann ich gewissen neueren linken / woken Strömungen / Entwicklungen der letzten 20 Jahre nicht mehr viel abgewinnen, weil man sich zusehends in eine diskriminierend-rassistische Idiologie, unter dem Deckmantel von öffentlichkeitswirksamer Gerechtigkeit für Geschlechter, Minderheiten und Diversität versteckt, verfängt und dafür verantwortliche einfache Feindbilder zu konstruieren versucht.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Außer in einem Punkt, was Deutsche betrifft: Deutsche meckern gern


Auch das ist schlicht ein klischesierter Unsinn.
Es wird nur gerne verweckselt, das öffentlich wahrnehmbare Kommunikation auch einem kulturellen Aspekt unterliegt und daher sehr unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Es mag sein das in Deutschland diesbezüglich also eine offenere Mentalität existent ist, sich über Dinge zu "beschweren", als Beispielsweise in Japan.
Allerdings, wenn du dich mal ein wenig privater mit einem Japaner über solche Themen unterhalten kannst, "meckern" die nicht weniger über Themen, als bei uns, nur würden sie das in der Öffentlichkeit halt meist nie so (in der Form) kommunizeren.

Abgesehen davon, wenn ich z.B. auch auf reddit schaue, sind da auch genügend Amerikaner und Engländer, die das "meckern" mindestens genauso "meisterlich" verstehen, wie "die Deutschen".


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juni 2022)

Wenn es darum geht, wie das Leben des einzelnen Bürgers seitens des Staates bemessen wird, dann haben die Russen ein Jahrhunderte altes Defizit. Die Zaren gingen mit der eigenen Bevölkerung shice um, die Bolschewiki, Stalins Regime und der Rest danach auch. Das ist etwas, was sich in Europa mittlerweile mehr als deutlich von Russland unterscheidet, weswegen man schon recht deutlich sagen kann, dass die Russen, zumal sie das ja als Gesamtgesellschaft mit sich machen lassen, sehr weit von Europa weg sind. Ich sehe darin 0,nix Rassistisches.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, wie das Leben des einzelnen Bürgers seitens des Staates bemessen wird, dann haben die Russen ein Jahrhunderte altes Defizit. Die Zaren gingen mit der eigenen Bevölkerung shice um, die Bolschewiki, Stalins Regime und der Rest danach auch. Das ist etwas, was sich in Europa mittlerweile mehr als deutlich von Russland unterscheidet, weswegen man schon recht deutlich sagen kann, dass die Russen, zumal sie das ja als Gesamtgesellschaft mit sich machen lassen, sehr weit von Europa weg sind. Ich sehe darin 0,nix Rassistisches.


So ähnlich formulierte ich es auch, bzw. meinte es auch in diese Richtung.
Die ursprüngliche Aussage aus einem Zitat irgendeiner Talkshow Dame von @RyzA fasste ich so auf, dass Russen gewaltbereiter wären, weil sie Slawen wären, was wiederum Nonsense ist und @Nightslaver beschreibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

Um auf das Thema des Threads zurück zu kommen:



> Im ostukrainischen Gebiet Luhansk droht ukrainischen Truppen südlich der strategisch wichtigen Stadt Lyssytschansk akut die Einkesselung durch russische Einheiten. "In der Richtung Sjewjerodonezk hat der Gegner die Siedlungen Loskutiwka, Raj-Olexandriwka erobert", teilte der ukrainische Generalstab am Donnerstag auf Facebook mit. *Damit steht den ukrainischen Einheiten um die Bergarbeitersiedlung nur noch maximal ein Schlauch von vier Kilometern Breite für den Rückzug zur Verfügung. *Nach Angaben britischer Geheimdienste zogen sich einige ukrainische Truppen zurück.



Wird wohl allerhöchste Zeit, dass die Ukraine die Truppen rauszieht, bevor die 4km auch noch dicht sind und man tausende Soldaten plus Ausrüstung hat, die dann im Kessel sitzen.









						Alle Meldungen zum Ukraine-Krieg vom 27. Juni zum Nachlesen
					

In der zentralukrainischen Stadt Krementschuk ist ein Einkaufszentrum nach ukrainischen Angaben von einer russischen Rakete getroffen worden. Die wichtigsten News vom 27. Juni zum Nachlesen.




					web.de


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Außer in einem Punkt, was Deutsche betrifft: Deutsche meckern gern


die Aussage musste auch noch unbedingt hinten dran, weil man muss immer ein bisschen provozieren

Ich finde es etwas sinnlos, wie es mit @DJKuhpisse quasi aller zwei Wochen die selbe Diskussion entsteht und es dann immer in die Richtung geht, wem was, wie wichtiger ist und wie der Westen doch zwei Gesichter hat.

Das Thema ist doch immer noch die Entwicklung in der Ukraine und das spielt es keine Rolle, ob den Europäern die Ukraine wichtiger ist und was deren Hauptängste sind. Ich glaube der Person, die sich um alle Probleme/Leid der Welt/des Menschen ständig kümmert bzw. dem alles bewusst ist, dem geht es von der Psyche definitiv nicht mehr so gut, zumindest geht es mir regelmäßig so, wenn ich mich nur mit ein paar Wenigen beschäftige. 

Wenn sich keiner hinstelle darf und die Taten  der Russen ankreiden darf, weil er selber keine reine Weste hat, dann wird es wohl ganz schnell sehr still.

2 Tage hat es jetzt gedauert, bis Jemand (@Nightslaver) mal etwas zur aktuellen Problemlage an der Front schreibt, so viel zum Thema aktuelle Entwicklung in der Ukraine.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die Aussage musste auch noch unbedingt hinten dran, weil man muss immer ein bisschen provozieren


Ach ja und Deutsche sind auch noch steif und haben kein Humor.

Entspann dich!

Ich weiß nicht, welche Diskussion ihr hier alle zwei Wochen mit DJ Kuhpisse führt, da ich hier nicht täglich reinschaue.


Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn sich keiner hinstelle darf und die Taten  der Russen ankreiden darf, weil er selber keine reine Weste hat, dann wird es wohl ganz schnell sehr still.


Darf man, aber genau so darf man sich dann auch die Frage erlauben, wieso unsere Politiker und Medien nicht genau so vehement über all die Jahre nicht andere, oben erwähnte, Völkermorde auf der Welt angekreidet haben.

Magst du vielleicht als sinnlos empfinden, aber mich persönlich stört sehr diese Selektivität, da ich Politik nicht in einem Vakuum sehe, sondern im Gesamtkontext. Daher ist es für mich persönlich auch nicht offtopic meine Meinung dazu kundzutun.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Darf man, aber genau so darf man sich dann auch die Frage erlauben, wieso unsere Politiker und Medien nicht genau so vehement über all die Jahre nicht andere, oben erwähnte, Völkermorde auf der Welt angekreidet haben.



Richtig, darf man.
Und die Antwort darauf wird aber i.d.R. auch immer die selbe sein, man "sch*eißt" (sanktioniert und interveniert) schlicht nur ungern an die Stelle wo man isst (Geld verdient / billigste Rohstoffe bezieht), so noch irgendwie umschiffbar / vermeidbar. 

Wenn da in der Politik aus der Wirtschaft, zum Bleistift über die Lobbyblume (Beraterverträge, post politische Posten als Cheflobbyist / Aufsichtsrat und gut bezahlte Praktika gibts nicht für low), mitgeteilt wird das billiges Öl aus aus den Arabischen Emiraten aber ganz wichtig sei, um *hust* Arbeitsplätze in DE zu halten, dann wird man sich hüten die Saudis politisch dafür mehr als unbedingt notwendig auf die Finger zu klopfen, das sie z.B. im Jemen alles in die Steinzeit gebombt haben und dabei genauso und noch weniger Rücksicht auf zivile Opfer nahmen, wie die russische Armee in Syrien und jetzt in der Ukraine.

Und genau deshalb haben u.a. Macron und Merkel ja auch so lange, auch noch nach 2014, den großen Kotau vor Russland zelebriert.

Man konnte Russlands Handlungen 2014 zwar nicht mehr vollständig ignorieren, aber mehr als nötig, mit Rücksicht auf wirtschaftlicher "Interessen", wollte man dann am Ende doch auch nichts machen, inkl. soweit möglich, dem maximalen entgegenkommen der russischen Seite gegenüber (sonst hätte man damals schon begonnen mal ernsthaft über Abhängigkeiten und deren Verringerungen nachzudenken und aktive Änderungen vorzunehmen, sowie der Ukraine moderne Waffen zur Verfügung zu stellen).

Trotz unzähliger grüner Männchen in der Ostukraine, abgeschossener Passagiermaschine durch militärisches Material das dort "gar nicht war" (Inkl. Leugnung das man es war), sowie völkerrechtswidriger Annextion der Krim, fast schon im Stil eines Hitlers in der Teschecheslowakei '39...

Solange aber das Interesse für billig(st)e Rohstoffe und Absatzmärkte, nur zum Interesse von maximierten Unternehmensgewinnen und Ausschüttungen für deren Anleger, sowie der spekulativen Kapitalmärkte und der persönlichen Geldbörse der handelnden Akteure, die primären Faktoren für das politische Handeln bleiben, auch um damit die ablenkende Konsumwelle für Brot und Spiele möglichst am weiterrollen zu halten, solange wird sich an diesen handeln auch absolut nichts verändern.

Aber am Ende ändert es auch nichts daran das, wenn man es dann mal "im Westen", doch politisch thematisiert  wird / auf den Tisch kommt, es durchaus berechtigt sein kann, wie halt der aktuelle Krieg in der Ukraine.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Es ist absolut angemessen für ein Menscheitsverbrechen und Gräueltaten, wenn es nach mir ginge wäre der Druck auf die Russen im Quadrat höher!


Wie willst du den denn aufbauen?
Was willst du noch sanktionieren? Die sind nicht zu 100 % von uns in allen Bereichen abhängig. Die Abhängigkeiten werden wo es nur geht reduziert.
EDIT:








						Energiekrise: Bundesregierung setzt Notfallplan Gas in Gang
					

Die Regierung ruft die Frühwarnstufe aus. Eine Preisanpassung, also dass Gasversorger Mehrkosten direkt an die Kundschaft weitergeben, sieht sie noch nicht vor.




					www.heise.de
				



Momentan scheint Russland am längeren Hebel zu sitzen, zumindest was unsere Energieversorgung angeht.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Der Sinn des Ausplünderns von besetzten Gebieten durch Russen muss ich nicht verstehen.








						+++ 15:19 Biden: Gab akribische Verhandlungen vor Freilassung Griners +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Gibt ja  aus meiner Sicht nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Das wird unbewohntes Niemandsland, weil Russland kaum die Kohle hat, all das alleine aufzubauen.
b) Die Russen verlassen nach dem Plündern das Land wieder und überlassen die Misere den Ukrainern


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ach ja und Deutsche sind auch noch steif und haben kein Humor.
> 
> Entspann dich!


Wenn ich mal so anfangen würde so zu triggern, würde dir ganz schnell das Rot bis zur Stirn stehen. Wie gesagt die Probleme der Welt sind hier nicht Thema, du kannst dir gerne ein passendes Thread suchen und dann dort deine Aussagen dazu bringen. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Diskussion ihr hier alle zwei Wochen mit DJ Kuhpisse führt, da ich hier nicht täglich reinschaue.


Es dreht sich nicht alles um dich, es ging allgemein darum, dass hier aller 2 Wochen die selbe Diskussion beginnt und immer wieder viele munter mitmachen, obwohl die Standpunkte bereits festbetoniert sind. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Darf man, aber genau so darf man sich dann auch die Frage erlauben, wieso unsere Politiker und Medien nicht genau so vehement über all die Jahre nicht andere, oben erwähnte, Völkermorde auf der Welt angekreidet haben.
> Magst du vielleicht als sinnlos empfinden, aber mich persönlich stört sehr diese Selektivität, da ich Politik nicht in einem Vakuum sehe, sondern im Gesamtkontext. Daher ist es für mich persönlich auch nicht offtopic meine Meinung dazu kundzutun.


Die Politik und die Medien werden immer weit davon entfernt sein perfekt zu sein. Wie du schon selber sagst, umso mehr Ängste getriggert werden umso mehr wird davon berichtet oder Aussagen dazu aus der Politik getroffen. Welche Auswirkungen hat den der Krieg im Jemen auf die meisten Menschen der Welt, außer das es zahlreichen menschliche Opfer vor Ort kostet, wahrscheinlich gar keine. Welche Auswirkung haben die Aktionen Russlands und wv Gefahren gehen von einer ehemaligen Weltmacht aus, die die halbe Welt mit Rohstoffe versorgt und die meisten Atombomben der Welt hat. Das ist doch der Punkt den du so gerne hören willst oder nicht. 

Dann muss du genauso fragen, welcher Länder kümmern sich aktuell um den Krieg im Jemen, wer macht dort aktiv etwas für Frieden, welches Land hilft dort ständig, spricht ständig über die Lage in seinen Medien, nimmt Flüchtlinge auf und was sagen diese Länder zum Ukrainekonflikt und zum Handeln Russlands. Wie viele  Ländern haben den gerne Flüchtlinge aus Syrien aufgenommen und was macht man mit dem Land selbst. Tötet man den Diktator und macht einen großen westlichen Militäreinsatz, oder unterstützt man bestimmte Gruppen mit Waffen oder lässt man den Diktator einfach machen. Glaubst du es kümmert den Diktator, wenn ein Politiker auf den Welt ihn kritisiert oder zahlreichen negative Medienberichte über ihn gemacht werden.  

Würden die Uiguren einer anderen Glaubensgemeinschaft angehören, würden wahrscheinlich 90 Prozent der Menschen die aktuell regelmäßig darüber sprechen, es ebenso links liegen lassen und dafür die Angehörigen des anderen Glaubens mehr darüber sprechen.

 Die armen Leute, welche deine topaktuelle Hardware zusammenschustern hast du wie genau geschützt?

Willst du dann weiter machen mit den Medien und der Politik , wenn es um andere Ereignisse der Welt geht, wann hast du z.B. zuletzt kritische Sachen zur Hochwasser Katastrophe im Ahrtal gelesen oder wo ist der massive kritische Aufschrei zur gescheiterten Maut oder den ganzen Maskenaffären, wo wurde da wirklich mal was sinnvoll zu Ende gebracht.    

In der EU sind also alle Heuchler, die USA sind es auch, also lassen wir in Zukunft vlt nur noch Litauen und die Ukraine für sich reden und der Rest der Welt sagt nichts, weil wir sie Mundtot machen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Yess!
Genau mein Ding, Impro at its best 








						Ukrainer bauen russische Helikopter-Waffe auf Pick-up
					

Die ukrainische Armee beweist im Kampf gegen die russischen Invasoren einen erstaunlichen Erfindungsreichtum. Das Verteidigungsministerium der Ukraine zeigt die neueste Errungenschaft seiner Bastler: Aus einem abgeschossenen Hubschrauber und einem Pick-up wird ein mobiler Raketenwerfer.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yess!
> Genau mein Ding, Impro at its best
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ist sowas bei einer professionellen Armee i.d.R. nur ein Zeichen dafür das es halt massiv an nutzbaren / einsatzfähigen Material mangelt, in dem Fall ausreichend Raketenartillerie...
Also versucht man die Lücken mit improvisierten Material notdürftig zu bedienen.


----------



## compisucher (23. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider ist sowas bei einer professionellen Armee i.d.R. nur ein Zeichen dafür das es halt massiv an nutzbaren / einsatzfähigen Material mangelt, in dem Fall ausreichend Raketenartillerie...
> Also versucht man die Lücken mit improvisierten Material notdürftig zu bedienen.


Ach, die USA hat doch denen am 14. April 100 Pickups geliefert und Deutschland so um die 250 Pickups und so Zeugs
Für irgend etwas müssen die ja gut sein...


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gibt ja aus meiner Sicht nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> a) Das wird unbewohntes Niemandsland, weil Russland kaum die Kohle hat, all das alleine aufzubauen.
> b) Die Russen verlassen nach dem Plündern das Land wieder und überlassen die Misere den Ukrainern


Naja, vor vielen Jahren raubte man erst das Land bzw den bescheidenen Besitz eines Bäckmeisters, der mein Urgroßvater war,  um das Land dann den Polen zu geben, die man im Osten vertrieben hat.

Bei den Russen weißte nie, was da am Ende für Murks bei rumkommt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

> 18:20 Uhr
> Unesco beklagt Zerstörung von Kulturstätten​
> In der Ukraine sind seit Russlands Überfall nach UN-Angaben 152 Kulturstätten ganz oder teilweise zerstört worden. Wie die Unesco in Paris mitteilte, sind darunter 70 Kirchen und Kultgebäude, 30 historische Bauten, 18 Kulturzentren, 15 Denkmäler, zwölf Museen und sieben Bibliotheken.
> 
> ...



U.a. daran kann man gut sehen, das Russland die Identität der Ukraine komplett auslöschen will.


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> U.a. daran kann man gut sehen, das Russland die Identität der Ukraine komplett auslöschen will.


Ich glaube, es ist schwer einzuschätzen, es ist nun mal Krieg und da wird auf solche Sachen keine Rücksicht genommen, nicht immer wissen die Soldaten auf was sie da schießen. 

Der ganze Krieg ist unnötig und jede Zerstörung überflüssig, aber sowas passiert im Krieg. 

Das Thema mit den Schulen hatten wir ja schon mal, dass sich diese gut als Unterschlupf eigenen, die Russen nutzen zum Beispiel auch viel landwirtschaftliche Betriebe oder Fabriken. 

Ein anderes Thema sind dann nochmal die Handlungen in den besetzten Gebieten, verbieten von ungewünschten Fremdsprachen oder Bücher, Umstellung von Lehrplänen usw. 

Zum Thema klauen, die Russen klauen sogar Sonnenblumenöl im großen Stil direkt aus der Fabrik. Ich weiß nicht ob es überhaupt Pläne für die besetzten Gebiete geben sollte, aber schon alleine, dass sie das Stahlwerk in Mariupol komplett abreisen wollen, sagt schon viel aus. Das ganze Ding soll ein Transnistrien 2 werden, militärisch wertvoll, vlt bekommt ein Oligarch noch eine Spielwiese und der Rest wird von Arbeitslosigkeit und Überalterung geprägt sein. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1539991701594554370

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soldaten aus Belarus graben wohl auch gerade Befestigungen hinter der Grenze, vlt zur Ablenkung, vlt aber auch für einen russischen Angriff, angeblich werden auch gerade Einheiten für einen Angriff aus dieser Richtung bei den Russen gesammelt. 

Es gibt aktuell auch die Gerüchte, dass es einen Rückzug der Ukrainer geben wird, also der Kampf Sieverodonetsk wäre damit erstmal beendet, ich hoffe, kein ukrainischer Soldat ist so dumm und setzt in diesen scheiß Bunker von diesem blöden Werk.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Juni 2022)

zum ersten mal "schweres gerät" zu sehen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540020924648390659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> zum ersten mal "schweres gerät" zu sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wohl ein weiterer Beweis, dass die HIMARS bald eintreffen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1539931757621006336

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so sieht es aus, wenn deine Rakete einen Volltreffer landet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdGA88Eo8vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist schwer einzuschätzen, es ist nun mal Krieg und da wird auf solche Sachen keine Rücksicht genommen, nicht immer wissen die Soldaten auf was sie da schießen.


Die nehmen auch nur Befehle entgegen. Das alles gehört zum Kalkül der Befehlshaber.


Optiki schrieb:


> Der ganze Krieg ist unnötig und jede Zerstörung überflüssig, aber sowas passiert im Krieg.


Aber in dem Ausmaß? Und auch soviele kulturelle Einrichtungen?


Optiki schrieb:


> Das Thema mit den Schulen hatten wir ja schon mal, dass sich diese gut als Unterschlupf eigenen, die Russen nutzen zum Beispiel auch viel landwirtschaftliche Betriebe oder Fabriken.


Naja, eine Fabrik ist was anderes als eine Schule.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ein anderes Thema sind dann nochmal die Handlungen in den besetzten Gebieten, verbieten von ungewünschten Fremdsprachen oder Bücher, Umstellung von Lehrplänen usw.


Deswegen schrieb ich "u.a".  
Das alles zusammen zeichnet ein recht eindeutiges Bild.
Putin spricht der Ukraine die Identität ab.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> wohl ein weiterer Beweis, dass die HIMARS bald eintreffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soweit ich das mitbekomme, sind die bereits da. und: irgend ein Ami muss wohl (sinngemäß zumindest) gesagt haben "Alles was wir in die Ukraine liefern, gehört ihnen und sie allein entscheiden, was sie damit machen."

edit: das video hab ich heute früh beim kaffee gesehen, hölle. war wohl treffer in ein ruzz. munitionsdepot soweit ich weiß.

und sowas gibts auch:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1539999108550762496

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(kann mir mal jemand verraten, wo ich hier bei pcgh n häkchen setzen muss, damit es die tweets wieder anzeigt? )


----------



## Optiki (23. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber in dem Ausmaß? Und auch soviele kulturelle Einrichtungen?


Ich würde stark davon ausgehen, dass beide Seiten  solche Gebäude und Einrichtungen treffen, bei der einen Holzkirche könnten es auch die Ukrainer gewesen sein, bei dem Rest kann man es nicht einfach so sagen, ob dieser in einer kulturvernichtungs Absicht geschiet.


RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, eine Fabrik ist was anderes als eine Schule.


Das Thema Schulen war vlt in den ersten zwei Wochen wirklich ein so ein relevantes Thema, zur Zeit sind die Fabriken viel kritischer, mit der Zerstörung dieser, wird die Zukunft der Ukrainer massiv beeinflusst. Eine Schulklasse kann ich zur Not überall unterrichten, eine Fabrikhalle mit zahlreichen Maschinen, kann ich mir nicht einfach aus dem Hut zaubern.


RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich "u.a".
> Das alles zusammen zeichnet ein recht eindeutiges Bild.
> Putin spricht der Ukraine die Identität ab.


Leider passt das alles in das Bild, umso erschreckender finde ich, wie sich selbst geben und wie mansche Menschen dieses Verhalten runter spielen.


Jahtari schrieb:


> soweit ich das mitbekomme, sind die bereits da. und: irgend ein Ami muss wohl (sinngemäß zumindest) gesagt haben "Alles was wir in die Ukraine liefern, gehört ihnen und sie allein entscheiden, was sie damit machen."


Relevant sind Aussagen der Führung der USA, nur weil ein Politiker etwas sagt, in dem Fall glaube ich der Botschafter, gilt es ja nicht einfach so.

Ich habe heute auch schon Video von einem Zug mit PHZ 2000 gesehen und eventuell auch ein Bild im Einsatz, aber das könnte auch vom Training sein, laut Lambrecht darf damit ja auch nicht hinter der Grenze angegriffen werden.


Jahtari schrieb:


> edit: das video hab ich heute früh beim kaffee gesehen, hölle. war wohl treffer in ein ruzz. munitionsdepot soweit ich weiß


Es war ein Lager von einem der Separatistengebiete und ist ja eigentlich Munition, welche komplett aus Russland stammt. Wird sie definitiv ein paar Tage im Handeln eingebremst haben.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540052634270420992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (23. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Außer in einem Punkt, was Deutsche betrifft: Deutsche meckern gern


... na dann arbeite mal mit Süd-Europäern. Die meckern nicht nur sondern bleiben zu Hause oder gehen für 50Cent mehr fie Stunde ne Straßenecke weiter arbeiten.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch schon Video von einem Zug mit PHZ 2000 gesehen und eventuell auch ein Bild im Einsatz, aber das könnte auch vom Training sein, laut Lambrecht darf damit ja auch nicht hinter der Grenze angegriffen werden.


... ich finde es fehlt bei der Einschränkung zum Einsatz der gelieferten Waffensysteme noch etwas entscheidendes: darf nicht gegen zivile Ziele eingesetzt werden!  Wenn man sich die Meldungen bei der OSZE anschaut, sind erschreckend viele Kaliber 155mm dabei, die derzeit in der Ost-UKR die zivile Einrichtungen und Plätze treffen. Dafür war es bestimmt nicht gedacht!


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2022)

Eine Schule in der russische Soldaten in Abwesenheit der Kinder hocken ist keine Schule mehr in dem Sinne.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... na dann arbeite mal mit Süd-Europäern. Die meckern nicht nur sondern bleiben zu Hause oder gehen für 50Cent mehr fie Stunde ne Straßenecke weiter arbeiten.


Wie schnell manche hier getriggert sind, durch eine harmlose Verallgemeinerung...

Falls jedoch dieser diskriminierende Bullshit von dir dein Ernst war, dann sei dir gesagt, dass süd-europäische Gastarbeiter damals maßgeblich dazu beigetragen haben, dass es Deutschland wirtschaftlich so gut ging, also zeig mal bisschen Anstand und Respekt und sag Danke zu diesen "Südeuropäern"!


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die meckern nicht nur sondern bleiben zu Hause oder gehen für 50Cent mehr fie Stunde ne Straßenecke weiter arbeiten.


Ist ja auch unerhört und skandalös mehr Geld zu verlangen oder seine Knochen nicht zu jeden Ausbeuter zu tragen.


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Schule in der russische Soldaten in Abwesenheit der Kinder hocken ist keine Schule mehr in dem Sinne.


... gilt das auch für nicht russische Einheiten?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie schnell manche hier getriggert sind, durch eine harmlose Verallgemeinerung...
> 
> Falls jedoch dieser diskriminierende Bullshit von dir dein Ernst war, dann sei dir gesagt, dass süd-europäische Gastarbeiter damals maßgeblich dazu beigetragen haben, dass es Deutschland wirtschaftlich so gut ging, also zeig mal bisschen Anstand und Respekt und sag Danke zu diesen "Südeuropäern"!


... diese Ball kann ich ganz easy zu dir zurückspielen. Denn deine ganz "harmlose Verallgemeinerung" mit Bezug auf die Gegenwart kann mit deiner eigenen Spitzfindigkeit dir eine Diskriminierung der Deutschen in deinen Mund legen. Und dein Beispiel zu den "Südeuropäern" der Vergangenheit, du zielst vermutlich auf die Italiener ab, ja, diese Generation war dankbar für die Chance und hat mit ihrer Arbeit für sich und Deutschland richtig was geschafft. Jedoch ist diese Generation seit mindestens 10 Jahre in Rente. Aber diese waren gar nicht gemeint, denn du sprachst von der Gegenwart. Und in der ist es in Süd-Europa extrem schwer nicht schnell meckerndes Personal zu finden. Und wenn du dich in die Lage des AG versetzt und binnen Stunden deine AN ohne einen Ton zu sagen ohne Pflichtbewusstsein oder Loyalität einfach ihren Arbeitsplatz verlassen, dann würdest du das anders sehen. Leider ist das die Realität, warum viele deutsche Firmen nach kurzer Zeit ihre Produktionsstelle dort wieder schließen müssen. Aber zurück zum Topic!


Poulton schrieb:


> Ist ja auch unerhört und skandalös mehr Geld zu verlangen oder seine Knochen nicht zu jeden Ausbeuter zu tragen.


... hey, dass habe ich so losgelöst nicht geschrieben und folglich sind deine Worte eine freie Narrativ-Bildung von dir!


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... diese Ball kann ich ganz easy zu dir zurückspielen. Denn deine ganz "harmlose Verallgemeinerung" mit Bezug auf die Gegenwart kann mit deiner eigenen Spitzfindigkeit dir eine Diskriminierung der Deutschen in deinen Mund legen.


Yep, nur mit dem "kleinen" Unterschied, dass die Verallgemeinerung meinerseits nicht ernst gemeint war (deshalb auch der Emoji...). Aber du meinst es anscheinend tatsächlich so, dass Südeuropäer alle faul und unloyal sind.
Habe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass jemand meinen Quatsch als Vorlage nimmt, um hier ernsthaft seine Vorurteile kundzutun.


brooker schrieb:


> Und dein Beispiel zu den "Südeuropäern" der Vergangenheit, du zielst vermutlich auf die Italiener ab, ja, diese Generation war dankbar für die Chance und hat mit ihrer Arbeit für sich und Deutschland richtig was geschafft.


Nicht nur Italiener. Dazu zählten auch Griechen, damalige Jugoslawen und Türken. Aber ich verstehe schon worauf du hinaus willst...


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... na dann arbeite mal mit Süd-Europäern. Die meckern nicht nur sondern bleiben zu Hause oder gehen für 50Cent mehr fie Stunde ne Straßenecke weiter arbeiten.
> 
> ... ich finde es fehlt bei der Einschränkung zum Einsatz der gelieferten Waffensysteme noch etwas entscheidendes: darf nicht gegen zivile Ziele eingesetzt werden!  Wenn man sich die Meldungen bei der OSZE anschaut, sind erschreckend viele Kaliber 155mm dabei, die derzeit in der Ost-UKR die zivile Einrichtungen und Plätze treffen. Dafür war es bestimmt nicht gedacht!


Es ist echt hart deine Post zu lesen.

Klar ist es schrecklich wenn sowas passieren sollte. Dennoch befindet sich eine eher unbedeutende Nation im Krieg gegen einen Gegner dem vor dem Krieg eine gewaltige Kampfkraft zugeordnet wurde. In jeden deiner Sätze lese ich unterschwellig eine Pro Rus Note. Traurig.

Das ist nun mal auch Krieg und die Ukraine wollte den sicher nicht. Hab noch nie von einem Krieg gehört wo es kein Friendly Fire gab etc. Aber weiter möchte ich auch nicht darauf eingehen denn du möchtest die Diskussion sowieso nur in eine gewisse Richtung schieben und differenzieren ist dir ein Fremdwort in dieser Sache.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich würde stark davon ausgehen, dass beide Seiten  solche Gebäude und Einrichtungen treffen, bei der einen Holzkirche könnten es auch die Ukrainer gewesen sein, bei dem Rest kann man es nicht einfach so sagen, ob dieser in einer kulturvernichtungs Absicht geschiet.


Und wieso würdest du stark davon ausgehen ?

In der echten Welt weiß praktisch jeder dass der Russe ganz seiner Tradition nach, der Zermürbung des Gegners,  gezielt wichtige civile Einrichtungen bombardiert und das sinnlose Auslöschen von unschuldigen Leben russische Methode ist. Man muss wohl ganz schön minder in der Birne sein, gemessen an der Zerstörung von civilen Wohngebäuden und dem generellen Zerstörungsausmaß, anzunehmen das wären alles Zufälle. Auch der größte Putinfanboy muss sich hier wirklich an den allerletzten Halm klammern.

Ich glaube dass solche Lügen dazu da sind das eigene ultranationale und faschistische Volk zu Hause in Russland zu füttern. Im Kreml wissen die zu gut dass westliche Gesellschaften viel zu aufgeklärt und resistend sind für russischen Hirnbrei. Dennoch haben die wirren Aussagen von einem wohl nicht ganz ausgenüchterten Kremlsprecher oder einem noch weniger ausgenüchterten Ex Presidenten ihren Sinn, nämlich reine Provukation. Vorallem dann wenn einem Putin bei dem Ausmaß an Greul an Ukrainern, zu seinen Soldatenmördern nicht viel mehr einfällt als "gut gemacht"

Dumm für ihn dass sich keiner hier mehr beeindrucken lässt und klare Fronten herrschen. Und auch wenn es niemand laut ausspricht, ist es doch iwo amüsant zu sehen auf welch schmalen Grad dieser russische Despot balancieren muss um seinen sinnlosen Staat im Ganzen zu halten. Aber auch das ist nichts Neues, in diesem asiatischen Fake State wars doch noch nie anders.


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yep, nur mit dem "kleinen" Unterschied, dass die Verallgemeinerung meinerseits nicht ernst gemeint war (deshalb auch der Emoji...).


Dann habe ich deinen Post und dein Emoji missverstanden.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber du meinst es anscheinend tatsächlich so, dass Südeuropäer alle faul und unloyal sind.


Nein, sonst hätte ich das geschrieben. Aber danke, dass du versuchst es mir anzudichten.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nicht nur Italiener. Dazu zählten auch Griechen, damalige Jugoslawen und Türken.


Stimmt


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe schon worauf du hinaus willst...


... da bin ich aber mal gespannt!


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Es ist echt hart deine Post zu lesen.


Danke für dein Feedback


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> ... lese ich unterschwellig eine Pro Rus Note. Traurig.


Das muss dich nicht traurig machen und ist auch nicht meine Absicht das bei dir hervorzurufen. Vermutlich fällt es dir auf, weil in diesem Fred keine neutrale Haltung sondern teilweise eine durchweg ultra UKR Note sein Beginn des Konfliktes herrscht. Alle anderen Meinungen werden nicht geduldet und in der Gruppe niedergerungen. Nur bestimmte Medien werden von der "Interessensgemeinschaft" akzeptiert und alles andere ist kein Journalismus oder Propaganda. Achte mal darauf.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal auch Krieg und die Ukraine wollte den sicher nicht.


Darüber herrscht keine Einigkeit und leider nicht grundlos.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hab noch nie von einem Krieg gehört wo es kein Friendly Fire gab etc.


Stimmt und der passiert i.d.R. viel zu oft. Frage, hast du dazu schon einen Berichte ausUKR Konflikt gelesen? Das die UA aus Versehen etwas getroffen hat?


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Aber weiter möchte ich auch nicht darauf eingehen denn du möchtest die Diskussion sowieso nur in eine gewisse Richtung schieben und differenzieren ist dir ein Fremdwort in dieser Sache.


Ja, ich möchte, dass gleiches Recht für alle gilt und man nicht einer Partei nen absoluten Freifahrsschein gibt und bei der anderen alles medial ausschlachtet was sich nur irgendwie dazu eignet. Und ich möchte, dass Organisationen wie die UN und die OSZE nicht nur eine Auge auf UKR sondern genauso ein Auge auf die Gegenseite hat, Vorfälle die leider passieren dokumentiert und dementsprechend ihrer Aufgabe wirkt. Wenn sie das seit 2014 getan hätten, dann wären wir mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht da, wo wir gerade sind.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... na dann arbeite mal mit Süd-Europäern. Die meckern nicht nur sondern bleiben zu Hause oder gehen für 50Cent mehr fie Stunde ne Straßenecke weiter arbeiten.


Mal abgesehen von orthografischen Feinheiten ist das schon ein blöder bis diskriminierender Spruch, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn sie das seit 2014 getan hätten, dann wären wir mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht da, wo wir gerade sind.


Und wenn die Polen den Radiosender nicht überfallen hätten wäre Hitler nicht dort eingefallen.

Was ist mit dir denn los?


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das muss dich nicht traurig machen und ist auch nicht meine Absicht das bei dir hervorzurufen. Vermutlich fällt es dir auf, weil in diesem Fred keine neutrale Haltung sondern eine durchweg ultra UKR Note sein Beginn des Konfliktes herrscht. Alle anderen Meinungen werden nicht geduldet und in der Gruppe niedergerungen. Nur bestimmte Medien werden von der "Interessensgemeinschaft" akzeptiert und alles andere ist kein Journalismus oder Propaganda. Achte mal darauf.


Richtig. Hier gibt es keine neutrale Haltung. Liegt aber in der Natur der Sache. Hier reden Menschen aus einem Land, das zweimal wegen besonders krankem Nationalwahnsinn fiesestes Unheil über die Welt brachte, über ein Thema, was das Potenzial hat genau die gleiche ********************* ein drittes Mal los zu treten. Wenn du da Newutralität erwaretest, dann bist du vermutlich ziemlich empathielos gegenüber dem, was war, was ist und was es zu verhindern gilt. Und du hast aus Geschichte detulich weniger gelernt, als du von dir zu glauben meinst. 

Hier wird immer wieder auch (z.B. surch Videos) die russische Gegenseite dargestellt. Es ändert aber nichts an den Vorzeichen. Russland hat den Kreig begonnen. Russland hat diesen Kreig bereits vor vielen Jahren in die Wege geleitet. Russland ist in einer Gut/Böse-Schwarz/weiß-Welt das schwarze Böse. Diese Diskussion über Neutralität ist in meinen Augen nur Gewäsch zu einem Thema, das nur dazu beiträgt im Zweifel die Russen einfach machen zu lassen, um was auch immer zu verhindern. Das hat man mit Hitler seinerzeit auch versucht. Es scheiterte kläglich, denn mit Frieden war das in seinem Kopf bereits gezeichnete neue Weltbild nicht vereinbar. Wenn man das aufs Heute überträgt, und das kann man sehr gut, dann muss man zwangsläufig erkennen, dass man dem Putin-Regime nicht wie damals einem Hitler auf den Leim gehen darf. Dessen Pläne sind bereits seit Jahren fertig, in der Planung und nun in der Ausführung.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

> 09:40 Uhr
> London: Russische Luftwaffe dürfte Personalmangel haben​
> Die russische Luftwaffe dürfte nach Ansicht britischer Geheimdienstexperten unter Personalmangel leiden. Das legten Äußerungen eines kürzlich in Gefangenschaft geratenen russischen Kampfflugzeug-Piloten nahe, der angab, im Dienst der Söldnertruppe Wagner zu stehen, hieß es in einer Mitteilung auf der Webseite des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums. "Der Einsatz von bereits ausgeschiedenem Personal bei der engen Luftunterstützung, das nun bei Wagner unter Vertrag steht, zeigt, dass die russische Luftwaffe wahrscheinlich Schwierigkeiten hat, die Invasion in die Ukraine mit ausreichender Flugzeugbesatzung zu unterstützen", hieß es in der Mitteilung.


Ich wusste noch gar nicht das unter den Wagner Söldnern auch Kampfpiloten sind.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch gar nicht das unter den Wagner Söldnern auch Kampfpiloten sind.


Prinzipiell rekrutiert sich zumindest der Harte Kern aus ehemaligen Soldaten der UdSSR oder der GUS.
Gerade Erdkampfflugzeuge oder auch Transportflugzeuge/Hubschrauber können durchaus auch von Veteranen > 50 Jahre geflogen werden.
Wenn ich mir die Lebensläufe meiner ehemaligen Kameraden so anschaue, dürften es sich aber eher um Personen halten, die nach der Militärzeit im zivilen Beruf gescheitert sind oder aber vom Militär nicht mehr wegkommen können.
Konkret kann ich, ohne weitere Details nennen zu müssen, z. B. einen ehemaligen belgischen F-16 Piloten erwähnen, der nach diversen Problemen (Scheidung, Alkohol) in einem afrikanischen Land mit 54 Jahren noch ein Propeller-Luftunterstützungsflugzeug fliegt.
Mit Sicherheit reden wir hier von nur sehr wenigen Personen innerhalb der Wagner Gruppe.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Konkret kann ich ohne weitere Details nennen zu müssen, z. B. einen ehemaligen belgischen F-16 Piloten erwähnen, der nach diversen Problemen (Scheidung, Alkohol) in einem afrikanischen Land mit 54 Jahren noch ein Propeller-Luftunterstützungsflugzeug fliegt.


Erinnert mich an Independence Day.


----------



## blautemple (24. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Darüber herrscht keine Einigkeit und leider nicht grundlos.


WTF oO


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Independence Day.


Was natürlich Schwachfug war, wenn ein ex-Pilot nach Jahren in ein hypermodernes Kampfflugzeug steigt und nebenher einfach mal die Welt rettet.


----------



## Optiki (24. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und wieso würdest du stark davon ausgehen ?


Es ging ja darum, ob man davon sprechen kann das die ukrainischen Kultur ausgelöscht werden soll, wenn die russische Seite mit Artillerie oder Raketen verschiedenste Gebäude trifft und dazu haben ich eben gesagt ich glaube nicht, andersherum versuchen sie es durch andere Sachen, wie eben umschreiben von Geschichtsbücher, umbenennen von Straßen usw.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> In der echten Welt weiß praktisch jeder dass der Russe ganz seiner Tradition nach, der Zermürbung des Gegners,  gezielt wichtige civile Einrichtungen bombardiert und das sinnlose Auslöschen von unschuldigen Leben russische Methode ist. Man muss wohl ganz schön minder in der Birne sein, gemessen an der Zerstörung von civilen Wohngebäuden und dem generellen Zerstörungsausmaß, anzunehmen das wären alles Zufälle.


Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, wir müssen uns aber auch die Frage stellen, welche Möglichkeiten und Qualität haben die russischen Truppen, könnten sie wirklich in der ganzen Ukraine nur militärischen Ziele angreifen und so die ganze Ukraine zeitnahe militärisch außer Gefecht setzen und ich glaube die Antwort darauf ist klar nein. Ebenfalls haben sie keinen unendlichen Vorrat an Drohnen und hochwertiger Artillerie Munition, sie haben auch nicht wirklich eine günstige Variante  zu ihren Marschflugkörper mit Satelliten Zielsystem. Ebenfalls muss man sich fragen, wie schlau sind die einfach Einheiten und wie gut sind sie im Zielen mit ihrem Material. 

Ich habe leider auch die Vermutung, dass die Aufklärung hinter der Frontlinie der Russen ziemlich schlecht ist, weshalb sie einfach so größere Gebäude abschießen die entweder leer sind oder nur aus Lebensmittellager dienen. Es gibt ja auch das Gerücht, das Putin mehre Leute für ein Spionnetz bezahlt hat, aber das Geld einfach unterschlagen wurde.

Es ist halt leider ein Krieg, der natürlich in der Verantwortung Russlands liegt, aber in einem solchen Krieg passieren solche Sachen. Wie schon mal geschrieben, wahrscheinlich mussten die Ukrainer auch ihr bekanntestes Flugzeug opfern, um die Angreifer da abzuwehren, bei der Holzkirche waren es wahrscheinlich aus die Ukrainer, die diese ausversehen getroffen haben. Anhand von einer Auswertung mit Bilder aus der Stadt Donezk und GEO Daten, ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass die Ukrainer da gerade auf die Stadt schießen und versuchen militärische Ziele treffen, dabei aber auch schon mehre zivile Opfer getötet haben. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch der größte Putinfanboy muss sich hier wirklich an den allerletzten Halm klammern.


Ich glaube du siehst das zu sehr aus unserer Brille, diese Leute sind auf einem anderen Level verblendet und haben ihre feste Meinung. Wie gesagt, aller zwei Wochen ist hier die selbe Diskussion mit einem Forumsteilnehmer und er lässt sich davon ja auch nicht abbringen. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass solche Lügen dazu da sind das eigene ultranationale und faschistische Volk zu Hause in Russland zu füttern. Im Kreml wissen die zu gut dass westliche Gesellschaften viel zu aufgeklärt und resistend sind für russischen Hirnbrei. Dennoch haben die wirren Aussagen von einem wohl nicht ganz ausgenüchterten Kremlsprecher oder einem noch weniger ausgenüchterten Ex Presidenten ihren Sinn, nämlich reine Provukation. Vorallem dann wenn einem Putin bei dem Ausmaß an Greul an Ukrainern, zu seinen Soldatenmördern nicht viel mehr einfällt als "gut gemacht"


Es ist halt einfach diese in eine Opferrolle stellen und dann geht man in den Gegenangriff mit aller Gewalt. Die sind gegen uns, dann möchten wir sie auslöschen. Gerade russische Frauen über 40 sind da vollkommen drin, teilweise glaube sie ihren eigenen Söhnen nicht mehr, die in Kriegsgefangenschaft sind. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch gar nicht das unter den Wagner Söldnern auch Kampfpiloten sind.


Das hatte ich eigentlich mehrmals geschrieben und sogar mit Links zum lesen dazu. 
Die meisten der SU25 Piloten, welche überhaupt Einsätze geflogen sind, waren alles Wagner Soldaten.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das hatte ich eigentlich mehrmals geschrieben und sogar mit Links zum lesen dazu.
> Die meisten der SU25 Piloten, welche überhaupt Einsätze geflogen sind, waren alles Wagner Soldaten.


Sorry, muß ich wohl in der Fülle von Links und Infos irgendwie übersehen haben.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die meisten der SU25 Piloten, welche überhaupt Einsätze geflogen sind, waren alles Wagner Soldaten.


DAS wiederum mag ich kaum glauben.
Die Russen haben auf dem Papier ca. 200 SU-25 im Bestand.
Die personelle Vorhaltedoktrin ist bei den Russen nicht unähnlich wie bei der Nato.
Auf dem Papier müssten die dann mind. 400 reguläre SU-25 Piloten haben.

Selbst wenn man Veteran war und meinethalben 20 Jahre gedient hast, ist es nach 5 oder 10 Jahren Pause kaum möglich, mit so einem Teil einfach loszudüsen und einen echten Kampfeinsatz zu fliegen.
Ist dann schon noch einen Ticken komplexer als Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Optiki (24. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> DAS wiederum mag ich kaum glauben.
> Die Russen haben auf dem Papier ca. 200 SU-25 im Bestand.
> Die personelle Vorhaltedoktrin ist bei den Russen nicht unähnlich wie bei der Nato.
> Auf dem Papier müssten die dann mind. 400 reguläre SU-25 Piloten haben.
> ...


Die sind dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht so dumm, dass sie mehrere direkte Angriffe an der Front fliegen. 3 von 3 SU-25 Piloten die zuletzt aus der Luft geholt wurden, waren alles Wagner Soldaten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Juni 2022)

… und Action:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540249727521804288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dazu noch dieses:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540247388690022401

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die sind dann aber wahrscheinlich nicht so dumm, dass sie mehrere direkte Angriffe an der Front fliegen. 3 von 3 SU-25 Piloten die zuletzt aus der Luft geholt wurden, waren alles Wagner Soldaten.


Das ist ja völlige Materialverschwendung.
Traurig, aber Fakt, so ein Flugzeug ist beim Militär nun mal mehr wert, als der Pilot .
Einen sauberen Angriff mit Erfolg bekommste erst dann hin, wenn man das Ähnliche grob 50 Flugstunden lang vorneweg intensiv geübt hat.
Als Notersatz für erkrankte oder verletzte reguläre Piloten = Ok
Aber doch nicht als Dauerersatz in einer der größten Armeen der Welt - muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.


Jahtari schrieb:


> … und Action:


Schlau, Nachtangriff...
Jetzt bitte das Gleiche mit der Haubitze...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2022)

Die Ukrainische Armee zieht sich aus der Stadt Sjewjerdonezk zurück, wie der Gouverneur der Provinz, Sergej Hajdaj, gestern Abend im ukrainischen Fernsehen bekannt gab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4-oNaCG2ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

Stadt für Stadt, verdammt teuer für die Russen.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ging ja darum, ob man davon sprechen kann das die ukrainischen Kultur ausgelöscht werden soll, wenn die russische Seite mit Artillerie oder Raketen verschiedenste Gebäude trifft und dazu haben ich eben gesagt ich glaube nicht, andersherum versuchen sie es durch andere Sachen, wie eben umschreiben von Geschichtsbücher, umbenennen von Straßen usw.


Hab dich da wohl völlig falsch eingeschätzt nichts für Ungut. 

Ob jetzt Zeit und Lage dafür ist kulturelle Tatsachen zu schaffen ist wohl eher auszuschließen. Hier und da mal eine Provukation aber die Monition wird neben operativen Zielen wohl dann für Krankenhäuser und Wohnsiedlungen genutzt.

Wenn wir uns die Geschichte anschauen waren die Russen als Sowietunion aber bereits ganz fleißig in Sachen kulturellem Genezoid. So bombten sie zB alles deutsche Kulturerbe in Königsberg weg, um Platz zu schaffen für Hammer und Sichel oder hohe Stalins aus Bronze. Zum Vergleich Polen welches im 2 WK wohl am meisten litt, ließ sich vom roten Bruder nichts diktieren und baute ehem deutsche Bauten überall im Land Detailgetreu wieder auf. Unfassbar wie sich Auffassungen durch Ideologie unterscheiden. Fairerweise werden heute systematisch sämtliche Denkmäler aus der Komunismus Era niedergerissen. 

Die Russen schäumen vor Wut, weil keiner mehr Angst hat. Der Bär ist nackt, und was sich zeigt ist dass es garkein Bär ist. Wir sind der Bär. 

Schönes Weekend


----------



## Optiki (24. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns die Geschichte anschauen waren die Russen als Sowietunion aber bereits ganz fleißig in Sachen kulturellem Genezoid. So bombten sie zB alles deutsche Kulturerbe in Königsberg weg, um Platz zu schaffen für Hammer und Sichel oder hohe Stalins aus Bronze. Zum Vergleich Polen welches im 2 WK wohl am meisten litt, ließ sich vom roten Bruder nichts diktieren und baute ehem deutsche Bauten überall im Land Detailgetreu wieder auf. Unfassbar wie sich Auffassungen durch Ideologie unterscheiden. Fairerweise werden heute systematisch sämtliche Denkmäler aus der Komunismus Era niedergerissen.


Ich kenne es von meine Eltern so, dass solche alten Gebäude, die sehr stark für Reichtum und Protz von einer Personen oder höheren Schichten gar nicht gewürdigt wurden, passten ja auch nicht so wirklich in das kommunistische System der Sowjet Union. Wie du schon beschreibst, wurden diese nicht wieder aufgebaut, ganz zerstört oder im Zweck umgewandelt. In meiner Heimatstadt steht zum Beispiel ein altes Schloss im Barockstil aus dem 18. Jahrhundert. Dieses Schloss wurde in der DDR Zeit zum Gebäude einer Ingenieurschule umgewandelt, der Rest wurde landwirtschaftlicher Besitz. Es kam dann zu einem großen Brand, welcher jedoch gelöscht werden konnte und es gab die Chance viele Teile des Gebäudes zu retten. Die politischen Entscheidungsträger machen jedoch die Aussage, ein solchen Gebäude brauch kein Mensch mehr und es wurde eine Vorhängeschloss ans Haupttor gemacht und bis zum Anfang der 2000er Jahre ist eigentlich alles bis auf die Mauern den Umwelteinflüssen zum Opfer gefallen. Das Schloss eine Stadt weiter wurde zum Kindergarten und ein anderes Schloss wurde zu einem Krankenhaus.

 Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob man dann von bösartigen Kulturzerstörung spricht oder ob es einfach ein Grundbestandteil dieser Bewegung bzw. des Systems war.

Der Umgang der Russen mit ihrer Vergangenheit ist etwas komisch, gefühlt ist man auf alle Errungenschaft stolz, egal durch wen (König, Führer, System) oder unter welchem Preis. Teilweise präsentieren sich so als höhergestellter Gönner, zum Beispiel bei der Ukrainer. "Wir haben euch dieses Gebiet gegeben unter diesem Führer und dieses Gebiet hat euch der Führer XY gegeben, also gehören die auch Russland." Wenn sie mal etwas verloren haben, dann wird es dargestellt, als wurden sie darum betrogen, als wäre das ganze nicht rechtmäßig, also wieder diese typische Opferrolle in die sich selber gerne setzten.  

Klar solche Leute wird es bei uns auch geben, aber ich würde behaupten, nicht in dem Umfang.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Russen schäumen vor Wut, weil keiner mehr Angst hat. Der Bär ist nackt, und was sich zeigt ist dass es garkein Bär ist. Wir sind der Bär.


Wenn dem so wäre, würde Litauen nicht um Truppen bitten und Finnland und Schweden keinen NATO-Beitritt erwägen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, würde Litauen nicht um Truppen bitten und Finnland und Schweden keinen NATO-Beitritt erwägen.


Ja warum soll man sich Imperatoren, Mördern und Vergewaltigern freiwillig alleine ausliefern, wenn es Hilfe und Verstärkung gibt und man das gleich im Keime ersticken kann?!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja warum soll man sich Imperatoren, Mördern und Vergewaltigern freiwillig alleine ausliefern, wenn es Hilfe und Verstärkung gibt und man das gleich im Keime ersticken kann?!


Es ging um die Aussage, dass man vor Russland keine Angst hätte, das ist aber zumindest in diesen Ländern der Fall. Von daher ist meine Aussage korrekt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Wie hoch könnte denn eine ungefähre prozentuale Einschätzung sein, wie viel militärische Kraft Russland bei ihrer Ukraine-Invasion aufwendet?


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ging um die Aussage, dass man vor Russland keine Angst hätte, das ist aber zumindest in diesen Ländern der Fall. Von daher ist meine Aussage korrekt.


Zwischen Angst und vorausschauenden und verantwortungsvollen Handeln für seine eigne Bevölkerung gibt es ziemlich große Unterschiede.
Man wäre nach den Handlungen der Russen mehr als blöd und unverantwortlich gegenüber seiner eigenen Bevölkerung, wenn man nicht für ein Sicherheitssystem sorgen würde, mit Angst hat das wenig zu tun.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie hoch könnte denn eine ungefähre prozentuale Einschätzung sein, wie viel militärische Kraft Russland bei ihrer Ukraine-Invasion aufwendet?


Keiner kann das genau sagen, aber konventionell bieten sie m.A. nach mind 80% oder mehr auf, die in der Ukraine kämpfen und sie haben schon eine Menge verloren an Menschen und Material.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man wäre nach den Handlungen der Russen mehr als blöd und unverantwortlich gegenüber seiner eigenen Bevölkerung, wenn man nicht für ein Sicherheitssystem sorgen würde, mit Angst hat das wenig zu tun.


Wenn man da keine Bedenken hätte (da gehört Angst dazu), würde man das nicht tun. Die haben Angst davor, von Russland überfallen zu werden, auch aufgrund der teilweisen Blockade von Kaliningrad.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner kann das genau sagen, aber konventionell bieten sie m.A. nach mind 80% oder mehr auf, die in der Ukraine kämpfen und sie haben schon eine Menge verloren an Menschen und Material.


Das ist tatsächlich enorm hoch, wenn man bedenkt, dass Russland als eine (militärische) Weltmacht gilt und Ukraine daneben eher ein Underdog ist. Aber die Ukraine wird natürlich auch kontinuierlich von Verbündeten versorgt, andernfalls hätte Russland vielleicht leichter invasieren können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich enorm hoch, wenn man bedenkt, dass Russland als eine (militärische) Weltmacht gilt und Ukraine daneben eher ein Underdog ist. Aber die Ukraine wird natürlich auch kontinuierlich von Verbündeten versorgt, andernfalls hätte Russland vielleicht leichter invasieren können.


Aber ihre Atomwaffen haben sie noch nicht ausgepackt, so kritisch ist es also noch nicht für die.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber die Ukraine wird natürlich auch kontinuierlich von Verbündeten versorgt, andernfalls hätte Russland vielleicht leichter invasieren können.


Ohne westliche Unterstützung wäre die Ukraine bereits Geschichte.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keiner kann das genau sagen, aber konventionell bieten sie m.A. nach mind 80% oder mehr auf, die in der Ukraine kämpfen


Ich bezweifle, dass sie sich derart nackt machen.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich glaube, dass sie sich in der Ukraine bewusst zurück halten, ich glaube halt einfach nicht, dass sie nichts für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Krieges mit einem NATO Staat bzw der ganzen NATO bereit halten.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Quasi so wie in dem Song, nur halt mit Russland statt Schland? Oder was schwebt dir da genau vor? Klingt ja schon, als würdest du dir eine sehr... endgültige Lösung wünschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, die Kacke ist ja jetzt schon am Dampfen, oder?

Die Ressourcen werden knapper,
die Preise steigen,
die Weltbevölkerung wächst,

und der Iwan führt Krieg.

Letztendlich wird es sowieso zum großen Knall kommen,
das ist so sicher,
wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass sie sich derart nackt machen.
> Das heißt nicht, dass ich glaube, dass sie sich in der Ukraine bewusst zurück halten, ich glaube halt einfach nicht, dass sie nichts für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Krieges mit einem NATO Staat bzw der ganzen NATO bereit halten.


Er wird Einsatzreserven haben, vor allen dingen im Westen, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat er den Osten komplett nackt gemacht, da gibt es außer Hauptquartiere nur noch sehr sehr wenig. Er hat Probleme mit der Rekrutierung, anscheinend massive.
D.h. allerdings nicht, das er nicht  noch Arsenale hat, mit der er bei Ausrufung ds Kriegszustandes und Rekrutierung von Reservisten die Armee aufwachsen lassen kann, was allerdings in diesen Arsenalen noch an halbwegs modernen und tauglichen Material ist, wissen nur die Russen, m.A. nach kann es nicht mehr viel sein.
Zwischen einem Bataillon mit T62 oder T90 liegen dann schon Meilen was kampfkraft und überleben auf dem Schlachtfeld anbelangt. Es gibt garantiert MAterial, wie Panzer und Ari, da haben die Russen noch einen ganzen Haufen, nur damit gewinnt man in einem modernen Krieg nicht mehr wirklich und die Schwächen haben wir ja in den ersten 8 Wochen gesehen. Gerade bei der Luftwaffe sieht es nach den Verlustzahlen aus der Ukraine und den Bestand an modernen Flugzeugen, den man über die Presse erfahren konnte, ziemlich Mau aus und wie willst du gegen die Nato ohne eine starke Luftwaffe etwas ausrichten?


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird es sowieso zum großen Knall kommen,
> das ist so sicher,
> wie das Amen in der Kirche.


Ja, leider. Spätestens wenn es global zu Wasserknappheit kommen wird...


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Spätestens wenn es global zu Wasserknappheit kommen wird...


Jo,
aber Wasser ist ja noch verfügbar,
und zumindest bei uns,
nicht privatisiert.

Das wird sich aber radikal ändern


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Er wird Einsatzreserven haben, vor allen dingen im Westen, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat er den Osten komplett nackt gemacht, da gibt es außer Hauptquartiere nur noch sehr sehr wenig.


Na dann sehen wir das doch ähnlich.

Btw
Du hast noch ne PN


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, würde Litauen nicht um Truppen bitten und Finnland und Schweden keinen NATO-Beitritt erwägen.


Es gibt immer auch ein "nach der Ukraine". 

Aber wenn die Türkei weiter so mauert, und die Russen als Armee weiter so underperformen, dann wird der Aufnahmeantrag vllt sogar wieder zurückgezogen. Weil, aktuell gibt es vllt nur Angst vor russichen Atomwaffen. Vor der "glorreichen" russischen Armee braucht man jedenfalls keine Angst haben. Im Baltikum hat man aber sicherlich auch Angst vor einem Kriegseintritt von Belarus. Bei denen weiß ich nämlich grad auch nicht so recht, was da intern abgeht , und ob die ihre eigene Bevölkerung so im Propagandatunnelblick haben, wie es bei den Russen der Fall ist.


----------



## Optiki (24. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540387063513726978

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Sparanus 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2022)

@Optiki 
Kann nur spekulieren, aber ein weiterer möglicher Grund wäre, dass die Munition der Russen nicht mehr nutzbar ist weil sie vergammelt ist (Feuchte, Rost etc)
Aber auch nur reine Spekulation


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2022)

Sehr sehr sehr befremdlich, vielleicht dann doch mal überprüfen was der Mensch so für Kontakte pflegt!








						Ali Al-Dailami: Linken-Abgeordneter irritiert mit Kriegsschiff-Frage im Verteidigungsausschuss
					

Wo genau befinden sich deutsche Überwachungsboote? Das wollte der Linkenabgeordnete Ali Al-Dailami nach SPIEGEL-Informationen im Verteidigungsausschuss wissen – und löste reichlich Befremden aus.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr befremdlich, vielleicht dann doch mal überprüfen was der Mensch so für Kontakte pflegt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass das mal die Presse machen 
Geheimdienste haben bei Abgeordneten so ein Geschmäckle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den weiblichen Politik - und Militärexpertinnen Claudia Major und Florence Gaub?
> Die sind ja regelmäßig zu Gast in Politiksendungen.



Ich halte nichts von Labershows. Auch nicht wenn sie sich "Politiksendung" nennen.



> Wo es Empörung drüber gab und als rassistisch bezeichnet wurde.



Ist es ja auch. Die Grundaussage über die vorherschende Sicht der Bewohner Russlands auf Gewalt ist zwar richtig, aber es gibt keine "Europäer", die man dem gegenüberstellen könnte. Hätte sie "Deutsche" gesagt, hätte man das noch als missverständliche Verkürzung von "in Deutschland Sozialisierte" hinnehmen können. Aber in dem Satz wie er gefallen ist, wird ganz klar ein künstlich überhöhtes "wir" kreiiert und mit geographisch definierten, pauschal schlechteren (um nicht zu sagen Unter-)Menschen kontrastiert. Astreiner Rassismus der so auch von Sarrazin oder AFD hätte kommen können, wären die Vorzeichen nicht entgegen deren Bias. i-Tüpfelchen ist dann noch der Bezug auf das "Aussehen", womit sie auch ihren Zuhörern eine von selbigem gelenkte, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit also ebenfalls rassistisch konotierte Sichtweise unterstellt.




Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist schwer einzuschätzen, es ist nun mal Krieg und da wird auf solche Sachen keine Rücksicht genommen, nicht immer wissen die Soldaten auf was sie da schießen.



Zumindest in der Rubrik "historische Bauten" gab es zahlreiche gezielte Angriffe auf eben solche, wenn sie Sitz ziviler Institutionen waren oder Zivilisten als Zuflucht dienten. ""Zufallstreffer"" wegen flächiger Einebnung ziviler Gebiete gehören auch schon länger nicht mehr zum "normalen Kriegsgeschehen". Das einzige was man der russischen Armee im Zweifel noch zugute halten könnte, wäre, dass sie ggf. nicht die ukranische Nation sondern "nur" die ukrainische Wirtschaft und Infrastruktur auslöschen will. Aber dass das der Fall ist, kann man nun wirklich nicht abstreiten.




brooker schrieb:


> Und ich möchte, dass Organisationen wie die UN und die OSZE nicht nur eine Auge auf UKR sondern genauso ein Auge auf die Gegenseite hat, Vorfälle die leider passieren dokumentiert und dementsprechend ihrer Aufgabe wirkt.



Dann beschwer dich bei Putin. Der hat die OSZE-Beobachter (und NGOs sowieso) rausgeworfen/gar nicht erst reingelassen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch gar nicht das unter den Wagner Söldnern auch Kampfpiloten sind.



Ircc hatte Wagner in Syrien eine Ganze Reihe MiG-29 im Einsatz.

Der Personalmangel überrascht mich dennoch. Noch vor 10 Jahren hieß es aus Richtung der russischen Luftwaffe, dass sie Mangel an flugtauglichem Material haben und seitdem wurden mehr Fortschritte versprochen als geliefert. Vor 15 Jahren hatten sie nicht einmal Sprit. Jetzt sieht es auf einmal umgekehrt aus?




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ja völlige Materialverschwendung.
> Traurig, aber Fakt, so ein Flugzeug ist beim Militär nun mal mehr wert, als der Pilot .
> Einen sauberen Angriff mit Erfolg bekommste erst dann hin, wenn man das Ähnliche grob 50 Flugstunden lang vorneweg intensiv geübt hat.
> Als Notersatz für erkrankte oder verletzte reguläre Piloten = Ok
> Aber doch nicht als Dauerersatz in einer der größten Armeen der Welt - muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen.



Wagnerpiloten haben Kampferfahrung und wenn sie sterben, wirft es kein schlechtes Licht auf das russische Militär.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Er wird Einsatzreserven haben, vor allen dingen im Westen, aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat er den Osten komplett nackt gemacht, da gibt es außer Hauptquartiere nur noch sehr sehr wenig. Er hat Probleme mit der Rekrutierung, anscheinend massive.
> D.h. allerdings nicht, das er nicht  noch Arsenale hat, mit der er bei Ausrufung ds Kriegszustandes und Rekrutierung von Reservisten die Armee aufwachsen lassen kann, was allerdings in diesen Arsenalen noch an halbwegs modernen und tauglichen Material ist, wissen nur die Russen, m.A. nach kann es nicht mehr viel sein.
> Zwischen einem Bataillon mit T62 oder T90 liegen dann schon Meilen was kampfkraft und überleben auf dem Schlachtfeld anbelangt. Es gibt garantiert MAterial, wie Panzer und Ari, da haben die Russen noch einen ganzen Haufen, nur damit gewinnt man in einem modernen Krieg nicht mehr wirklich und die Schwächen haben wir ja in den ersten 8 Wochen gesehen. Gerade bei der Luftwaffe sieht es nach den Verlustzahlen aus der Ukraine und den Bestand an modernen Flugzeugen, den man über die Presse erfahren konnte, ziemlich Mau aus und wie willst du gegen die Nato ohne eine starke Luftwaffe etwas ausrichten?



Im ersten Monat waren zu einem hohen Anteil unerfahrene Truppen, z.T. Wehrdienstleistende oder gerade erst Verpflichtete im Einsatz. Schon damals war ein ansehnlicher Teil älterer Fahrzeuge zu sehen. Putin hat definitiv nicht mit seinem Tafelsilber angegriffen. Die Nachschubtruppen waren vor allem diejenigen, die sich schon länger im Dreck suhlen - Tschetschenien, Aserbaidschan, Wagner, die Separatisten natürlich und dazu der Rest aus Sibirien, wo die chinesiche Grenze derzeit als "freundlich" zu werten ist. Ausrüstung wurde im Schnitt noch älter. Aber die für die Verteidigung gegen die NATO regulär stationierten Einheiten hat Putin nie angerührt und wenn ich die Gesamtsoldatenzahlen im Kopf überschlage, dann können die auch weiter problemlos durchrotieren.

Allerdings kennt die NATO jetzt aus ausführlicher Beobachtung diverse akute Schwächen der russischen Armee und was auf so breiter Front systematisch schief gelaufen ist, werden auch die etwas besseren Einheiten nicht perfekt drauf haben. Zudem war die Verteidigung in der Tiefe immer wichtiger Bestandteil der Sowjetdoktrin und die für Reservistenverbände vorgesehene Antikensammlung ist längst in der Ukraine im Einsatz. Putins Verteidigung gegenüber steht also trotz allem ein Stück schwächer da als noch vor einem halben Jahr. Und vor einem halben Jahr hat er sich in die Hose geschissen, weil ihn die NATO auf ein paar % seiner Grenze "eingekreist" hat.

Offensive? "Das wär extrem blöd" ist bei jemandem, der so blöd war, in die Ukraine einzumarschieren und mit jubelndem Empfang zu rechnen, vielleicht kein hartes Argument aber trotzdem eine korrekte Feststellung.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ging um die Aussage, dass man vor Russland keine Angst hätte, das ist aber zumindest in diesen Ländern der Fall. Von daher ist meine Aussage korrekt.



Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch der dass Putin Angst als Instrument einsetzt aber nur das Gegenteil seiner Ziele erreicht. Putin erreichte es dass NATO Truppen vor seiner Haustür rotieren, bald erste permanente US Basen eröffnen dürften. Er erreichte eine NATO Erweiterung des modern ausgerüstetten Nordens. Aber vorallem erreichte er die totale Isolation seines Staates und führte eine für sein Land sehr negative Abkehr nach Asien ein. Aus welchen Ländern fliehen Männer ? In welchen Armeen wird gerade desartiert ? Könnte schwören dass es Russland und Belarus sind, wo Angst herrscht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber vorallem erreichte er die totale Isolation seines Staates und führte eine für sein Land sehr negative Abkehr nach Asien ein.


Nur gegenüber dem Westen, andere Staaten handeln weiterhin, z.B. China.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aus welchen Ländern fliehen Männer ? In welchen Armeen wird gerade desartiert ? Könnte schwören dass es Russland und Belarus sind, wo Angst herrscht.


Du hast noch die Ukraine vergessen.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur gegenüber dem Westen, andere Staaten handeln weiterhin, z.B. China.


Das China welches den Teufel tuet um der russ Wirtschaft zu heflen und nur auf Gelegenheiten wartet um in Russland Reibach zu machen ? Die Chinesen sind dafür bekannt eiskalt und kompromisslos im Business zu sein. Ob sie europ Preise zahlen ? Weit davon entfernt .. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du hast noch die Ukraine vergessen.


Nope


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nope


Doch, sehr wohl. Die müssen ihre Männer im Land einsperren, weil ein Großteil sonst abhauen würde, weil die keinen Bock auf den Tod haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Doch, sehr wohl. Die müssen ihre Männer im Land einsperren, weil ein Großteil sonst abhauen würde, weil die keinen Bock auf den Tod haben.


Müssen sie das ja ? 

Komisch dass in Polen Fachkräftemangel in sämtlichen Männerberufen herrscht weil so ziemlich alle ukrainischen männl Arbeitskräfte abgereist sind um ihre Heimat zu verteidigen. 

Geht auch ohne Russenpeitsche wie du siehst..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Müssen sie das ja ?


Ja, denn sonst würden die das nicht machen und würden die Leute, die gehen wollen, einfach gehen lassen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne Russenpeitsche wie du siehst..


Das musst du jetzt erklären.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Juni 2022)

Mal was anderes.

Die Piloten der Nato hätten im Ernstfall null Chance gegen ihre russischen Kollegen. Ich hab etliche Videos gesehen, mit denen die Flugeigenschaften moderner Nato Jets gepriesen werden sollen.  Es ist kaum ein Video dabei, in dem der Pilot den Grenzbereich überschritten hat und wenn dann höchstens mal ein kurzer Stall, der mit kontrolliertem Sturzflug  abgefangen wird.

Na dann schaut mal das Video an.  Die Mig am Schluss und wie die in der Luft im Stall rumeiert. Und das Stall Manöver mit ner Doppelrolle rückwärts in den Sturzflug abwickeln ist Topgun 3.  Das hab ich noch nie gesehen. Nicht mal bei den Kunstfliegern. Die Mig ist auch nicht viel besser als die Natojets.  In der Nato wird scheinbar nach Jet Handbuch geflogen.
Es liegt am Flugzeugführer, der lässt sogar Maverick blass aussehn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-Wx9Yd2Rz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles in dem Video muss auch nicht sein. 5-10m über die Autobahn brettern ist schlicht übelst gefährlich.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

Solche extremen Flugmanöver sind im Kampfeinsatz nur selten erforderlich,
fast immer werden vorher Flugabwehrsysteme und die gegnerische Luftwaffe ausgeschaltet.

Die heutige Kunst in der Kampffliegerei besteht darin, unbemerkt zum Ziel zu kommen,
Stichwort "Tarnkappentechnologie".
Klar werden die Piloten körperlich sehr beansprucht,
aber ohne Computerunterstützung würden die Flieger abstürzen wie ein Hagelkorn.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Piloten der Nato hätten im Ernstfall null Chance gegen ihre russischen Kollegen.


Das sieht man ja in der Ukraine wie oft die schon vom Himmel geholt wurden.  
Und dann sogar hauptsächlich vom Boden.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, denn sonst würden die das nicht machen und würden die Leute, die gehen wollen, einfach gehen lassen.


Und in welcher deiner Astralwelten dürfen Fahnenflüchtige einfach gehen 
Mal ganz von abgesehen dass eh keiner weg will, aber das wär ja die echte Welt... 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das musst du jetzt erklären.


Gerne:








						Hungern, leiden, fliehen: Putins Armee ist eine Sklavenschule
					

Die Ukrainer wissen, wofür sie kämpfen. Wissen es die russischen Soldaten? In meiner Zeit als Sowjetoffizier habe ich gelernt: Der gute Rekrut gibt zuerst seine Menschenwürde ab.




					plus.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mal ganz von abgesehen davon dass eh keiner weg will, aber das wär ja die echte Welt


Nee klar, jeder will da verrecken. Es gab auch gar keine Versuche, da zu flüchten, weil man im Leben besseres zu tun hat, als für schwachsinnigen Krieg zu verrecken.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nee klar, jeder will da verrecken. Es gab auch gar keine Versuche, da zu flüchten, weil man im Leben besseres zu tun hat, als für schwachsinnigen Krieg zu verrecken.


Da sie ihr Land, Mutter Frau und Kind verteidigen, würde ich mal stark von ausgehen dass es für diese Männer tatsächlich nichts Besseres gibt als die kranke Horde der Russen zu stoppen. Aber recht hast du, dieser Krieg ist schwachsinnig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da sie ihr Land, Mutter Frau und Kind verteidigen, würde ich mal stark von ausgehen dass es für diese Männer tatsächlich nichts Besseres gibt als die kranke Horde der Russen zu stoppen. Aber recht hast du, dieser Krieg ist schwachsinnig.


Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Umfeld du so bist, aber ich kenne genügend Leute, die da so schlau wären, und einfach abhauen würden, anstatt dafür zu verrecken, dass bei Politikern das Hirn ausgeschaltet hat. Ich würde da ebenso keine  Streich für tun.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da sie ihr Land, Mutter Frau und Kind verteidigen, würde ich mal stark von ausgehen dass es für diese Männer tatsächlich nichts Besseres gibt als die kranke Horde der Russen zu stoppen. Aber recht hast du, dieser Krieg ist schwachsinnig.


Es gibt immer Leute die gehen wollen, warum sollte jeder ohne Ausbildung in eine Todesfalle rennen wollen. Es wollen jeden Tag Männer illegal aus dem Land fliehen, einige Männer aus dem Westen der Ukraine wollen nicht im Osten kämpfen, Männer die in Polen oder anderen Ländern arbeiten wollen nicht zurück, einige Männer liegen jeden Abend entspannt am Strand. Es gibt immer Leute wie den DJ, denen nur ihr eigenes Leben und der eigene Dunstkreis wichtig ist und Rest soll sich halt selber kümmern. 

Dich da jetzt stur zu stellen und zu behaupten solche Leute gibt es nicht, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

Es gibt und gab genug Berichte von heulenden Vätern Söhnen und Ehemännern die nur deswegen nicht mit ihrer Familie mit gegangen sind weil man sie nicht raus lässt.
Da es sich nun mal um einen echten Verteidigungsfall handelt kann ich die Regelung durchaus nachvollziehen, aber zu behaupten dass überhaupt niemand ausreisen möchte ist trotzdem Unsinn.
Z.B.


> Until now Ukraine's martial laws have prevented Vladimir travelling abroad to be with his wife and surviving daughter.
> 
> That's because as a man of fighting age - between 18 and 60 - Vladimir could potentially be called up to fight and even sent to the front line to defend the cities of the Donbas from the Russian invasion.
> 
> But this bereaved 52-year-old man, sitting in the corner of an Orthodox Church, weeping for his lost children, is in no fit state to pick up a gun and fight.











						The family separated by war in both life and death
					

A bereaved father in Ukraine is separated from his daughter, who is receiving medical treatment abroad.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nee klar, jeder will da verrecken. Es gab auch gar keine Versuche, da zu flüchten, weil man im Leben besseres zu tun hat, als für schwachsinnigen Krieg zu verrecken.


Naja, das ist ihre Heimat,
wenn jeder wegrennt, wird der Iwan ganz Europa einnehmen.
Wenn Krieg herrscht, dann hat jeder sein mögliches zu Leisten,
ob als Soldat/oder Freiwilliger,
auch mit seinem Leben.

In letzter Zeit sehe ich viele Autos mit ukrainischen Nummernschildern im meiner Stadt,
und überraschend, mit sehr jungen männlichen Fahrern,
konzentriert beim Hartz4-Amt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Krieg herrscht, dann hat jeder sein mögliches zu Leisten,
> und als Soldat/oder Freiwilliger, auch mit seinem Leben.


Warum sollte ich das tun? Hat für mich Null Vorteile.


Adi1 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sehe ich viele Autos mit ukrainischen Nummernschildern im meiner Stadt,
> und überraschend, mit sehr jungen männlichen Fahrern,
> konzentriert beim Hartz4-Amt.


Besser für die - schlecht für unsere Staatskasse.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Umfeld du so bist, aber ich kenne genügend Leute, die da so schlau wären, und einfach abhauen würden, anstatt dafür zu verrecken, dass bei Politikern das Hirn ausgeschaltet hat. Ich würde da ebenso keine  Streich für tun.


Ich danke Gott nicht in einem Umfeld aufgewachsen zu sein wie du. Allein daran dass du  bei so einer Aussage noch das Wort "schlau" in den Mund nimmst merke ich schon dass man dich nicht ganz für voll nehmen kann. Also belassen wirs einfach dabei. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Leute die gehen wollen, warum sollte jeder ohne Ausbildung in eine Todesfalle rennen wollen. Es wollen jeden Tag Männer illegal aus dem Land fliehen, einige Männer aus dem Westen der Ukraine wollen nicht im Osten kämpfen, Männer die in Polen oder anderen Ländern arbeiten wollen nicht zurück, einige Männer liegen jeden Abend entspannt am Strand. Es gibt immer Leute wie den DJ, denen nur ihr eigenes Leben und der eigene Dunstkreis wichtig ist und Rest soll sich halt selber kümmern.
> 
> Dich da jetzt stur zu stellen und zu behaupten solche Leute gibt es nicht, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.


Im Krieg gibt es kein Wollen. Jeder Kämpfende beschützt auch deine Mutter nicht nur seine, und auch wär er genau wie du lieber am Strand. Ist er aber nicht. Solidarität entscheidet in diesem Fall über Leben oder Sterben. Wo kämen wir nur hin wenn wir Verräter tollerieren würden nur weil sie Beweggründe haben ? Die haben Kämpfende doch auch, und vorallem der Feind, der hat sie auch. MMn ist da kein Platz und keine Zeit für so etwas.

So viel ich weiß kämpfen in der Ukraine keine Unausgebildetten, es ist umgekehrt, die Einteilung von Qualifikation und Verwendung funktioniert dort ganz gut. 28 jährige Freiwillige die unbedingt an die Waffe wollen werden zB mangels fehlender Kenntnis nicht zur Kampfeinheit geschickt sondern aufgrund ihres Studiums zum Nachrichtendienst oder so. Das hat Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

Weil nur so Gesellschaften funktionieren,
der Egoismus muß in Krisenzeiten mal ein Stück zurücktreten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil nur so Gesellschaften funktionieren,
> der Egoismus muß in Krisenzeiten mal ein Stück zurücktreten.


Ach und dafür soll ich mein Leben lassen? Nein, ich bin nicht so blöd, alles zu tun, was Politik von mir will. Sollen se von der Leyen, Scholz und Co vorschicken, bevor se mich haben wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ach und dafür soll ich mein Leben lassen? Nein, ich bin nicht so blöd, alles zu tun, was Politik von mir will. Sollen se von der Leyen, Scholz und Co vorschicken, bevor se mich haben wollen.


Und was machst du jetzt?
Ist dir deine Nation egal?
Lebst du auf Kosten anderer?

Mein Großvater ist am 21.04.1944 in Sewastopol als Obergefreiter gefallen,
sicherlich nicht freiwillig,
aber,
er hat seinen Job gemacht.

Dass das damals ein verbrecherischer Krieg war,
ist doch völlig klar,
er hat aber damals seinem Land gedient.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mein Großvater ist am 21.04.1944 in Sewastopol als Obergefreiter gefallen,
> sicherlich nicht freiwillig,
> aber,
> er hat seinen Job gemacht.
> ...


War aber nicht genau dieser blinder Autoritätsgehorsam und falsches Nationalbewusstsein ein großer Fehler?

Zumindest erinnere ich mich, dass im Geschichtsunterricht genau darüber kritisch gesprochen wurde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und was machst du jetzt?
> Ist dir deine Nation egal?


Mir ist mein Leben 1000x wichtiger als Politiker und ihre Staaten. Wenn es um mein Leben geht komme ich zuerst.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Lebst du auf Kosten anderer?
> 
> Mein Großvater ist am 21.04.1944 in Sewastopol als Obergefreiter gefallen,
> sicherlich nicht freiwillig,
> ...


Und wenn die Leute blind all das tun, was ihre Staaten wollen, dann kommt man in eine solche Situation. Würden die Leute bei krieg ihrem Staat klar den Stinkefinger zeigen würde sowas nicht passieren. Das war schon früher so und hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Ihre Staaten? Du bist doch Teil unserer Staates. Und genießt alle Vorzüge.
Dann kann man umgekehrt auch erwarten, dass du bereit bist, unser Land im Ernstfall zu verteidigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn es um mein Leben geht komme ich zuerst.



Soll man dazu äußern, außer "an pure egoist at its best".

Um aber auch mal wieder, mehr oder minder, zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Russland hat auf Grund der umgesetzten Transitsanktionen Litauens nun auch den russisch-litauischen Grenzvertrag offiziell in Frage gestellt und damit auch die Grenzen Litauens.

In russischen Talkshows wird zudem vermehrt die Forderung laut, dass man nun mit militärischen Mitteln eine Landverbindung nach Kaliningrad erobern müsse:



> Die nun angeregte Aufhebung des russisch-litauischen Vertrags über die Staatsgrenze würde eine Eskalation bedeuten. In russischen Talkshows werden seit Wochen Forderungen laut, einen "Korridor" nach Kaliningrad zu erobern. Rogosin ist der erste hochgestellte russische Beamte, dessen Forderungen in diese Richtung gehen.



Soll man dazu noch sagen, Russland begibt sich zunehmend auf einen Suizidkurs und wenn wir Pech haben reißen sie die halbe Welt gleich noch mit in den Abgrund... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Alle Meldungen zum Ukraine-Krieg vom 27. Juni zum Nachlesen
					

In der zentralukrainischen Stadt Krementschuk ist ein Einkaufszentrum nach ukrainischen Angaben von einer russischen Rakete getroffen worden. Die wichtigsten News vom 27. Juni zum Nachlesen.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um mehr oder minder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Russland hat auf Grund der Transitsanktionen Litauens nun den russisch-litauischen Grenzvertrag offiziell in Frage gestellt und somit auch die Grenze Litauens.
> 
> In russischen Talkshows wird zudem vermehrt gefordert, dass man eine Landverbindung nach Kaliningrad erobern müsse:


Gefährliche Entwicklung. Hoffentlich eskaliert das nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

Ich habe letztens gelesen dass ein Angriff auf das Baltikum zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt noch unwarscheinlicher ist als vor dem Überfall auf die Ukraine. Die Russen können es sich schlicht nicht leisten eine zweite Front zu eröffnen.

Französische Truppen sind vor paar Tagen ebenfalls in Litauen gelandet. Macron ist wohl noch geschockt nachdem Putin den Gashahn zugedreht hat , wohl auch Zeit für bissl Wahlkampf


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens gelesen dass ein Angriff auf das Baltikum zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt noch unwarscheinlicher ist als vor dem Überfall auf die Ukraine. Die Russen können es sich schlicht nicht leisten eine zweite Front zu eröffnen.



Sowas hat einen Hitler, mit noch offener Front gen England, im Juni 1941 doch auch nicht davon abgehalten in die UDSSR einzufallen und dann im November 1941 auch noch den USA mal eben nebenbei den Krieg zu erklären, obwohl die Lage in Russland und am Ärmelkanal / über England zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr die rosigste war. 

Nun mag Vladimir Putin zwar nicht Adolf Hitler heißen, aber das macht es auch nicht ausschließbarer, dass die Kremlins im Kreml noch weitere wahnwitzige Entscheidungen, mit verherenden Konsequenzen, treffen könnten.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> War aber nicht genau dieser blinder Autoritätsgehorsam und falsches Nationalbewusstsein ein großer Fehler?
> 
> Zumindest erinnere ich mich, dass im Geschichtsunterricht genau darüber kritisch gesprochen wurde.


Ja, klar war das im Nachsehen falsch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ihre Staaten? Du bist doch Teil unserer Staates. Und genießt alle Vorzüge.
> Dann kann man umgekehrt auch erwarten, dass du bereit bist, unser Land im Ernstfall zu verteidigen.



Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, oder wat?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, oder wat?


Man kann es auch Solidarität nennen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann es auch Solidarität nennen.



Sehr inhaltsentleertes Verständnis von Solidarität. Nur weil man - in den meisten Fällen zufällig, durch Geburt - in einer bestimmten Organisationseinheit ("Land"/"Staat") lebt, auf deren Geschicke man quasi keinerlei Einfluss hat - soll man im Zweifelsfall in die Bresche springen müssen? Halte ich für ziemlichen BS. Man kann ja lustige Dinge anführen wie "Werte verteidigen" oder die eigenen Lieben, die tollen Nachbarn und den Postboten Heinz. Ist legitim.

Aber das von dir benannte hat nix mit Solidarität zu tun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer demokratischen Befragung, ob die deutsche Bevölkerung tatsächlich bereit ist, bis zum bitteren Ende in einen Konflikt mit Russland zu treten?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

Für @Don-71 hab ich auch mal was angenehmes vom Parteitag der Linken 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540367013339619329

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Leute die gehen wollen, warum sollte jeder ohne Ausbildung in eine Todesfalle rennen wollen. Es wollen jeden Tag Männer illegal aus dem Land fliehen, einige Männer aus dem Westen der Ukraine wollen nicht im Osten kämpfen, Männer die in Polen oder anderen Ländern arbeiten wollen nicht zurück, einige Männer liegen jeden Abend entspannt am Strand. Es gibt immer Leute wie den DJ, denen nur ihr eigenes Leben und der eigene Dunstkreis wichtig ist und Rest soll sich halt selber kümmern.
> 
> Dich da jetzt stur zu stellen und zu behaupten solche Leute gibt es nicht, ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.


Es ist aber kein Massenphänomen und es stellt sich in der Realität wohl auch völlig anders dar, als es DJKuhpisse behauptet.
Hattest du nicht mal etwas über Tote am Grenzfluss nach Westen geschrieben?
DJKuhpisse suggeriert das wohl alle Männer der Ukraine viel lieber abhauen würden und das bestreite ich massiv nachdem was ich von seriösen Pressevertretern die vor Ort sind und waren gelesen habe.
Das es immer Leute geben wird die nicht in den Krieg ziehen wollen ist wohl klar, die Ukraine hat aber wohl kein Problem ausreichend *freiwillige *Kämpfer zu rekrutieren.
M.A. nach verbreitet hier DJKuhpisse hier russische Prpaganda, wenn er von zwingen und einsperren redet, wie wir ihm schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen haben, ist im Krisenfall in Deutschland, jeder zwischen 18-60 ebenfals rekrutierbar.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, oder wat?


Ja im gewissen Sinne ist das so, steht auch so im GG, es gibt nämlich nicht nur Rechte als Staatsbürger, sondern auch Pflichten! Das alles nennt sich Gemeinwohl und darauf basiert unsere Lebensgrundlage und zumindestens , wenn dieses Gemeinwohl von außen bedroht und/oder angegriffen wird und seine Vernichtung droht, ist es *völlig legitim und rechtens* die Nutznießer dieses Gemeinwohls auch für seine Verteidigung einzuspannen! Das ist Soldarität für dieses Gemeinwohl!
Ich halte deine Einstellung eher für die Ausnahme denn die Regel und hier in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland hast du auch noch in der Regel die freie Entscheidungmöglichkeit, denn Niemand hindert dich hier am Auswandern, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Staaten in der Welt. Die DDR hat z.B. Anspruch auf deine Person mit der Geburt erhoben und die Leute dauerhaft eingesperrt.

Wenn das alles für dich inhaltsentleertes Verständnis von Solidarität ist, nenne mir bitte Staaten auf dieser Welt, wo das anders geregelt ist und um das ganze abzuschließen, ein Zitat von John F. Kennedy.
*„Frage nicht, was dein Land für dich tun kann – frage, was du für dein Land tun kannst.“ *


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sehr inhaltsentleertes Verständnis von Solidarität. Nur weil man - in den meisten Fällen zufällig, durch Geburt - in einer bestimmten Organisationseinheit ("Land"/"Staat") lebt, auf deren Geschicke man quasi keinerlei Einfluss hat - soll man im Zweifelsfall in die Bresche springen müssen? Halte ich für ziemlichen BS. Man kann ja lustige Dinge anführen wie "Werte verteidigen" oder die eigenen Lieben, die tollen Nachbarn und den Postboten Heinz. Ist legitim.
> 
> Aber das von dir benannte hat nix mit Solidarität zu tun.


Frieden ist ein Gut von dem alle gleichermaßen schöpfen. Es spielt doch garkeine Rolle durch welche Umstände man in dieses Leben gekommen ist, relevant ist nur dass man es auf gewünschte Weise leben darf.

Ebenso würde eine Bedrohung alle gleichermaßen betreffen, wesswegen es naheliegend ist dass nicht iwelche Moralvorstellungen, sondern der Zweck der Solidarität einfach eine Notwendigkeit ist. Das sogar über den Krieg hinaus. 

Wieviele Staaten waren schon von der Landkarte verschwunden und tauchten wieder auf ? Das verdanken sie überwiegend den Menschen und nicht der Politik.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sowas hat einen Hitler, mit noch offener Front gen England, im Juni 1941 doch auch nicht davon abgehalten in die UDSSR einzufallen und dann im November 1941 auch noch den USA mal eben nebenbei den Krieg zu erklären, obwohl die Lage in Russland und am Ärmelkanal / über England zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr die rosigste war.
> 
> Nun mag Vladimir Putin zwar nicht Adolf Hitler heißen, aber das macht es auch nicht ausschließbarer, dass die Kremlins im Kreml noch weitere wahnwitzige Entscheidungen, mit verherenden Konsequenzen, treffen könnten.




1941 war Westeuropa aber bereits gefallen, und England stellte keine reale Gefahr mehr da bzw war/wär es nur ne Frage der Zeit bis man auch die Insel bekommt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Frieden ist ein Gut von dem alle gleichermaßen schöpfen. Es spielt doch garkeine Rolle durch welche Umstände man in dieses Leben gekommen ist, relevant ist nur dass man es auf gewünschte Weise leben darf.
> 
> Ebenso würde eine Bedrohung alle gleichermaßen betreffen, wesswegen es naheliegend ist dass nicht iwelche Moralvorstellungen, sondern der Zweck der Solidarität einfach eine Notwendigkeit ist. Das sogar über den Krieg hinaus.


Richtig und wie ich schon erkärt habe findet die Soldarität eigentlich jeden Tag in einem Gemeinwohl statt auch ganz ohne Krieg.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieviele Staaten waren schon von der Landkarte verschwunden und tauchten wieder auf ? Das verdanken sie überwiegend den Menschen und nicht der Politik.


Das halte ich für eine falsche Aussage, denn ohne einen Zusammenschluss und eine wie auch immer "geartete Führung", um etwas Ausdruck zu verleihen und zu kanalisieren, was letztendlich immer Politik ist, ist sehr selten etwas erreicht worden.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> War aber nicht genau dieser blinder Autoritätsgehorsam und falsches Nationalbewusstsein ein großer Fehler?
> 
> Zumindest erinnere ich mich, dass im Geschichtsunterricht genau darüber kritisch gesprochen wurde.


Äpfel und Birnen zu vergleichen hat noch nie zum Ziel geführt, sondern eher zu Relativierung!
Man kann einen Angriffskrieg udn einen Verteidigungskrieg nicht gleichsetzen, genauso wenig, um es zu überspitzen die Organisation Wehrmacht mit der Organisation BW.

Übrigens zum Geschichtsverständnis, die deutschen Soldaten der kaiserlichen Armee sind 1914 subjektiv und teilweise auch objektiv in einen Verteidigungskrieg gezogen, völlig anders als die Soldaten der Wehrmacht.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für eine falsche Aussage, denn ohne einen Zusammenschluss und eine wie auch immer "geartete Führung", um etwas Ausdruck zu verleihen und zu kanalisieren, was letztendlich immer Politik ist, ist sehr selten etwas erreicht worden.


Mir fallen da genug Beispiele ein wo das Durchaltevermögen der Leute, teilw über Jahrhunderte, ausschlaggebend fürs Wiederentstehen der Nation war, oder eben durch Aufstände und Generalstreiks der Kraft der puren Masse ihre Fremdherrscher stürzte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ihre Staaten? Du bist doch Teil unserer Staates. Und genießt alle Vorzüge.
> Dann kann man umgekehrt auch erwarten, dass du bereit bist, unser Land im Ernstfall zu verteidigen.


Erwarten können die das, aber ich erfülle diese Erwartung nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach verbreitet hier @DJKuhpisse hier russische Prpaganda, wenn er von zwingen und einsperren redet, wie wir ihm schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen haben, ist im Krisenfall in Deutschland, jeder zwischen 18-60 ebenfals rekrutierbar.


Wenn du Fakten als russische Propaganda abtust, kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber es ist Männern in der Ukraine verboten, das Land zu verlassen, das ist Einsperren. Auch wenn es dir nicht passt, ich liege mit meiner Aussage richtig. Zudem werden die Leute da gezwungen, sonst könnte man die ja einfach gehen lassen, wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen zu vergleichen hat noch nie zum Ziel geführt, sondern eher zu Relativierung!
> Man kann einen Angriffskrieg udn einen Verteidigungskrieg nicht gleichsetzen, genauso wenig, um es zu überspitzen die Organisation Wehrmacht mit der Organisation BW.


Schon klar, und doch ist es etwas komplexer als diese zwei Endzustände namens Verteidigungs- und Angriffskrieg, denn letzten Endes geht es doch hier eher darum, dass Russland Deutschland gerade de fakto nicht angreift, aber die deutsche Politik gerade drauf und dran ist alles dafür zu tun, uns zu einer Zielscheibe der Russen zu machen. Wenn dann Russland tatsächlich die ersten Ziele in Deutschland angreifen würde, sehe ich ganz klar unsere auf Eskalierung ausgelegte Politiker als Verantwortliche, die dann aber mit Sicherheit schön in ihren "Burgen" hocken, während wir Bürger den Kopf hinhalten sollen aus "Solidarität".


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du Fakten als russische Propaganda abtust, kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber es ist Männern in der Ukraine verboten, das Land zu verlassen, das ist Einsperren. Auch wenn es dir nicht passt, ich liege mit meiner Aussage richtig. Zudem werden die Leute da gezwungen, sonst könnte man die ja einfach gehen lassen, wenn die keinen Bock drauf haben.


Das ist in jedem Staat auf der Welt mit einem einigemaßen entwickelten Gemeinwohl so, du suggerierst etwas außergewöhnliches, was es eben nicht ist, denn das gleiche trifft auch hier auf Deutschland zu für den Ernstfall und auf hunderte andere Staaten.
Insoweit liegst du falsch und verbreitest russische Propaganda!


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist aber kein Massenphänomen und es stellt sich in der Realität wohl auch völlig anders dar, als es @DJKuhpisse behauptet.
> Hattest du nicht mal etwas über Tote am Grenzfluss nach Westen geschrieben?
> @DJKuhpisse suggeriert das wohl alle Männer der Ukraine viel lieber abhauen würden und das bestreite ich massiv nachdem was ich von seriösen Pressevertretern die vor Ort sind und waren gelesen habe.


Ich hab mit der Aussage nicht auf ihn geantwortet, sondern auf eine andere Aussage von @behemoth85. In der er es so hingestellt hat, als würde es das gar nicht geben. @DJKuhpisse mag zwar übertreiben  und es negativer hinstellen als es ist, aber @behemoth85 hat es als 100 Prozentig gegeben hingestellt, als gäbe es die andere Variante gar nicht oder zumindest klang es so. Ich bin nun mal mehr der Fan davon, wen Leute ihre Meinung offen sagen und von mir aus etwas negativer reden, also so Leute die alles als super toll hinstellen.    

Ich habe keinen Artikel zu ertrunken Männern verlinkt, aber ich kann mich an die Story definitiv erinnern. Der ukrainischen Grenzschutz hat auch eine eigene Twitterseite, auf der sie regelmäßig, zumindest vor ein paar Wochen, die Leute gezeigt haben, welche fliehen wollten, mit Alter und den Gegenständen die sie mitnehmen wollten. Ich habe auch schon Schriftstücke von Ukrainern gelesen, die in Polen sind und ihre Gedanken und Ängste darüber geäußert haben in den Krieg zu müssen. Ebenso gab es einen Videoappel von Soldaten, welche die Männer aus Westen aufgefordert haben, mehr zu tun.

Welchen Umfang das ganze jetzt hat, das wird hier keiner genau sagen können. Es ist ein ähnliches Thema mit der sinkenden Moral, es wird einen Anteil geben, aber ich kann dir zahlreichen Videos aus den letzten zwei Wochen zeigen, wo die Ukrainer definitiv noch eine sehr gute Moral haben.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß kämpfen in der Ukraine keine Unausgebildetten, es ist umgekehrt, die Einteilung von Qualifikation und Verwendung funktioniert dort ganz gut. 28 jährige Freiwillige die unbedingt an die Waffe wollen werden zB mangels fehlender Kenntnis nicht zur Kampfeinheit geschickt sondern aufgrund ihres Studiums zum Nachrichtendienst oder so. Das hat Sinn und Zweck.


Ängste von Menschen haben nicht immer etwas mit der Realität zu tun, nur die Möglichkeit, auch wenn sie noch so klein ist, reicht manchmal schon aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist in jedem Staat auf der Welt so mit einem einigemaßen entwickelten Gemeinwohl so, du suggerierst etwas außergewöhnliche, was es eben nicht ist, denn das gleiche trifft auch hier auf Deutschland zu für den Ernstfall und auf hunderte andere Staaten.
> Insoweit liegst du falsch und verbreitest russische Propaganda!


Du willst die Fakten nicht wahrhaben. Die Ukraine sperrt ihre Männer ein, um sie zum Verrecken zu schicken. Dass das in vielen Ländern ebenso so geregelt ist, ändert nichts an der Tatsache. Wenn du Fakten nicht magst, gehe bitte zu den Corona-Leugnern, die haben mit dir was gemeinsam.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> aber die deutsche Politik gerade drauf und dran ist alles dafür zu tun, uns zu einer Zielscheibe der Russen zu machen.


Du meinst, dass Deutschland so zur Zielscheibe für Russland wird wie es Russland und China für die Unterstützung von Nordkorea und den Vietcong im Koreakrieg und Vietnamkrieg war? Oder die Unterstützung der USA für den Widerstand in Afghanistan? Genau so?

Dann rechne ich mal kurz aus wie viele Bomben Deutschland abbekommt: 0


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schon klar, und doch ist es etwas komplexer als diese zwei Endzustände namens Verteidigungs- und Angriffskrieg, denn letzten Endes geht es doch hier eher darum, dass Russland Deutschland gerade de fakto nicht angreift, aber die deutsche Politik gerade drauf und dran ist alles dafür zu tun, uns zu einer Zielscheibe der Russen zu machen. Wenn dann Russland tatsächlich die ersten Ziele in Deutschland angreifen würde, sehe ich ganz klar unsere auf Eskalierung ausgelegte Politiker als Verantwortliche, die dann aber mit Sicherheit schön in ihren "Burgen" hocken, während wir Bürger den Kopf hinhalten sollen aus "Solidarität".


Da sind wir halt Lichtjahre auseinander!
Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland hält sich haargenau an das Völkerrecht und kommt Jemanden/einem Staat,  genau in diesem international ausgehandelten und ratifizierten rechtlichen Rahmen zu Hilfe, gegen den ein imperialistischer und völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg gestartet wurde zum Zwecke der Annexion.
Deine Behauptungen das es hier unsere Politiker auf Eskalation anlegen ist meinetwegen deine Meinung, hat aber m.A. nach nichts mit der Realität zu tun, denn Verträge und Recht bilden die Grundlagen unserer Interaktionen.
Darüber hinaus ist ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg einmal verboten und steht unter Strafe, insoweit haben wir jedes Recht der Ukraine zu helfen. Wenn die Russen das anders sehen müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Deine Argumentation erinnert eher daran das man dem Schulhofraudi nie Einhalt gebieten darf, weil man könnte ja selber etwas abbekommen! Wäre ein tolles zusammenleben auf kleinere Einheiten heruntergbrochen, du redest hier das Wort eindeutig für die Macht des Stärkeren und gewaltbereiten.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da sind wir halt Lichtjahre auseinander!


Keine Sorge, sowas stirbt aus.
"Schatz würdest du mich verteidigen?"
"Nein ich würde wegrennen, nicht mein Problem"

Zack Single


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Ok, kann mir einer nochmal sagen, was Russlands konkrete Forderung an die Ukraine ist.

Und bitte mit Belegen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, sowas stirbt aus.
> "Schatz würdest du mich verteidigen?"
> "Nein ich würde wegrennen, nicht mein Problem"
> 
> Zack Single


Und schon muss man sich nicht mehr mit der Frau rumärgern, hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, kann mir einer nochmal sagen, was Russlands konkrete Forderung an die Ukraine ist.
> 
> Und bitte mit Belegen!


Sind wir deine Sekrtärin?
Das kann man sehr schnell Googlen und darüber wird seit 6 Monaten ununterbrochen berichtet und öffentlich gesprochen!


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, sowas stirbt aus.


Du übst also Beischlaf mit Deutschland als Staat aus? Mit Sicherheit ein bizarrer Anblick, der niemanden zugemutet werden sollte.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, kann mir einer nochmal sagen, was Russlands konkrete Forderung an die Ukraine ist.
> 
> Und bitte mit Belegen!


Zwei Pils und eine Cola für die Kleine.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Alles klar, sorry! Hab es selber gegoogelt.

Also laut ZDF Heute möchte Russland:

Neutralität und Verzicht auf Nato-Beitritt.

Anerkennung der Krim.

Militärische Kapitulation der Ukraine.

Quelle: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/verhandlungen-positionen-ukraine-krieg-russland-100.html


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du willst die Fakten nicht wahrhaben. Die Ukraine sperrt ihre Männer ein, um sie zum Verrecken zu schicken.


...


> Verboten ist die Ausreise für Männer zwischen 18 und 60 Jahren. Ausnahmen gelten für Familienväter, die drei oder mehr minderjährige Kinder zu versorgen haben. Auch alleinstehende Väter minderjähriger oder behinderter Kinder dürfen die Ukraine verlassen.











						Für „bestimmte Kategorien von Männern“: Ukraine erwägt gelockertes Ausreiseverbot
					

Für „bestimmte Kategorien von Männern“: Ukraine erwägt gelockertes Ausreiseverbot




					www.fr.de
				



Bitte bei der kompletten wahrheit bleiben..


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass das in vielen Ländern ebenso so geregelt ist, ändert nichts an der Tatsache.


Wenn das für dich so ist misst du mit min. zweierlei  maß...oder noch mehr unterschiedliche maße. Andere länder handhaben das auch so, also wieso sollte es im fall der ukraine verwerflich sein? Wäre es z.b. im fall von russland, zypern,lichtenstein usw. weniger verwerflich?
Und dann kämpfen die ukrainer ja auch freiwillig, oder wieso haben wir hier so einen mangel an lkw-fahrern? (die zuvor zum großteil ukrainer waren)


Sparanus schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, sowas stirbt aus.


Da muß ich dich enttäuschen. Dieser typ mensch stirbt nicht aus, wie so viele andere die man nicht unbedingt braucht...


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2022)

Derweil bei der Zaporizhzhya Nuclear Power Plant: 





						Update 82 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org


----------



## behemoth85 (25. Juni 2022)

Um mal die Gemüter wieder bissl zu lockern.. Hab heut nen Witz über Putin gehört : 

"Wegen den verhängten Sanktionen konnte President Putin dem neuen Kanzler Scholz nur per Telegram gratulieren, dafür aber aus ganzem Herzen.

Wir gratulieren zum Wahlsieg, Stop. 
Hoffen auf Verbesserung unserer Beziehungen, Stop. 
Getreide, Stop.
Erdöl, Stop.
Gas, Stop.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

> Der Europaabgeordnete Petras Auštrevičius sagt, die Europäische Kommission habe ein Dokument ausgearbeitet, in dem erklärt wird, dass Litauen sanktionierten Waren erlauben sollte, Russland von Kaliningrad aus zu passieren. Dies würde laut dem Politiker bedeuten, dass sich die EU von ihrer Position zurückziehe und die gegen Russland verhängten Wirtschaftssanktionen lockere.











						Auštrevičius: EK parengė dokumentą, aiškinantį, jog Lietuva turėtų leisti prekėms tranzitu vykti į Kaliningradą
					

Europarlamentaras Petras Auštrevičius sako, kad Europos Komisija parengė dokumentą, aiškindama, kad Lietuva turėtų leist...




					www.lrt.lt


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, oder wat?


Wenn du darauf nicht klarkommst dann gute Reise. Du hast jederzeit die Wahl diese Gesellschaft zu Gunsten einer Gesellschaft zu verlassen, die in ihren Statuten aka Verfassung den Verteidigungsfall nicht kennt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sehr guter Vorschlag, aber dann bitte möge jeder Bürger seine Stimme abgeben dürfen und


Seit wann sieht unsere Verfassung außerhalb des Artikel 29GG, Volksbefragungen oder Volksentscheidungen auf Bundesebene vor?
Wo siehst du im Bundestag als Parlamentarische Vertretung des deutschen Volkes und dem Bundesrat als Ländervertretung eine 2/3 Mehrheit für eine Änderung in dieser Richtung?
Wenn es dir wichtig ist, solltest du dich dafür politisch einsetzen oder Parteien wählen die das unterstützen, die sind aber je nach Interpretation sehr sehr deutlich von einer entsprechenden Mehrheit für eine GG Änderung entfernt.
Bei welchen Wahlen dürfen Bürger dieses Landes denn nicht ihre Stimme abgeben, so lange sie eben die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben?


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bevor hier der Fleischwolf gedreht wird schlage ich vor, dass das Datum der Quellen mal verglichen wird. Ich kann mich nämlich daran erinnern, dass es zum Anfang des Krieges hieß, alle geeigneten Wehrpflichtigen müssen ran. Ausgenommen systemrelevante und die sich mit ein paar tausend USD freikaufen möchten. Das mit dem Freikaufen hat mir übrigens ein Sprach-Schüler vor ca 2 Wochen bestätigt. 
Der Gute hat es nicht leicht, denn wer mit 23 Jahren in einem aktuellen MB GLS vorfährt wird von den Mitmenschen nicht als Kriegs-Flüchtling wahrgenommen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann sieht unsere Verfassung außerhalb des Artikel 29GG, Volksbefragungen oder Volksentscheidungen auf Bundesebene vor?
> Wo siehst du im Bundestag als Parlamentarische Vertretung des deutschen Volkes und dem Bundesrat als Ländervertretung eine 2/3 Mehrheit für eine Änderung in dieser Richtung?
> Wenn es dir wichtig ist, solltest du dich dafür politisch einsetzen oder Parteien wählen die das unterstützen, die sind aber je nach Interpretation sehr sehr deutlich von einer entsprechenden Mehrheit für eine GG Änderung entfernt.
> Bei welchen Wahlen dürfen Bürger dieses Landes denn nicht ihre Stimme abgeben, so lange sie eben die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit haben?


... wenn es um sowas einschneidendes wie Krieg geht, dann sollte unsere Demokratie derartiges leisten können.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn es um sowas einschneidendes wie Krieg geht, dann sollte unsere Demokratie derartiges leisten können.


Gerade wenn es um sowas hoch emotionales wie Krieg geht sollte man nicht versuchen die Sache mit einer kurzfristigen Ja/Nein Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sehr inhaltsentleertes Verständnis von Solidarität. Nur weil man - in den meisten Fällen zufällig, durch Geburt - in einer bestimmten Organisationseinheit ("Land"/"Staat") lebt, auf deren Geschicke man quasi keinerlei Einfluss hat - soll man im Zweifelsfall in die Bresche springen müssen? Halte ich für ziemlichen BS. Man kann ja lustige Dinge anführen wie "Werte verteidigen" oder die eigenen Lieben, die tollen Nachbarn und den Postboten Heinz. Ist legitim.
> 
> Aber das von dir benannte hat nix mit Solidarität zu tun.


Doch da er ja scheinbar sonst gerne hier in Deutschland lebt und wie gesagt alle Vorzüge geniesst.
Natürlich gehört auch dazu zu unsere Werte zu verteidigen. Das erklärt sich von selbst.
Ich finde es egoistisch, die anderen mal "machen zu lassen", in der Hoffnung dass man sich danach wieder ins gemachte Nest setzen kann.


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es um sowas hoch emotionales wie Krieg geht sollte man nicht versuchen die Sache mit einer kurzfristigen Ja/Nein Frage zu beantworten.


... warum nicht? Wer kann den sicherstellen, dass eine Handvoll Politiker aus Ihrer Emotion heraus genau die Entscheidung treffen, welche die Mehrheit des Volkes möchte. Insbesondere dann, wenn es sehr knappe Wahlergebnisse gab und damit einhergehende Kompromisselösungen her mussten, damit eine Regierung gebildet werden kann.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bevor hier der Fleischwolf gedreht wird schlage ich vor, dass das Datum der Quellen mal verglichen wird. Ich kann mich nämlich daran erinnern, dass es zum Anfang des Krieges hieß, alle geeigneten Wehrpflichtigen müssen ran. Ausgenommen systemrelevante und die sich mit ein paar tausend USD freikaufen möchten. Das mit dem Freikaufen hat mir übrigens ein Sprach-Schüler vor ca 2 Wochen bestätigt.
> Der Gute hat es nicht leicht, denn wer mit 23 Jahren in einem aktuellen MB GLS vorfährt wird von den Mitmenschen nicht als Kriegs-Flüchtling wahrgenommen.


Was willst du mit deiner Aussage relativieren bzw. überhaupt aussagen. Wir sollen uns das Datum anschauen und dann was feststellen? Es kann sein, dass am Anfang ein Phase gab, an dem es noch keine Sonderregelung gab, mit dieser Erkenntnis trägst du aber mal wieder Nichts zur Diskussion bei.

Der 23 Jährige ist also im Zuge des Krieges nach Deutschland gekommen und lernt jetzt hier Deutsch oder war er schon vorher hier. Wie kommt er den zu seinem Geld, hast du ihn das auch gefragt?


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was willst du mit deiner Aussage relativieren bzw. überhaupt aussagen. Wir sollen uns das Datum anschauen und dann was feststellen? Es kann sein, dass am Anfang ein Phase gab, an dem es noch keine Sonderregelung gab, mit dieser Erkenntnis trägst du aber mal wieder Nichts zur Diskussion bei.
> 
> Der 23 Jährige ist also im Zuge des Krieges nach Deutschland gekommen und lernt jetzt hier Deutsch oder war er schon vorher hier. Wie kommt er den zu seinem Geld, hast du ihn das auch gefragt?


... genau wie ich schrieb, ggfs. gab es Änderungen und deshalb sind die Aussagen der Quelle nicht tupfengleich.

Er kam als als Flüchtling und nimmt an einem Grundkurs für Deutsch teil. Er erzählte, dass er Ingenieur ist. Woher er sein Geld hat ... fragst du das Leute, die du ein paar Mal für ein paar Stunden gesehen hast? Ich nicht, denn über Geld spricht man nicht, dass hat man oder auch nicht!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer demokratischen Befragung, ob die deutsche Bevölkerung tatsächlich bereit ist, bis zum bitteren Ende in einen Konflikt mit Russland zu treten?


So etwas wird es in Deutschland nie geben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Doch da er ja scheinbar sonst gerne hier in Deutschland lebt und wie gesagt alle Vorzüge geniesst.
> Natürlich gehört auch dazu zu unsere Werte zu verteidigen. Das erklärt sich von selbst.
> Ich finde es egoistisch, die anderen mal "machen zu lassen", in der Hoffnung dass man sich danach wieder ins gemachte Nest setzen kann.


Wenn du dein Leben gerne für Politik opferst, tue das gerne. Doch ich bin da raus.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Leben gerne für Politik opferst, tue das gerne. Doch ich bin da raus.


Nicht für die Politik. Sondern für meine Lieben, unsere  Werte und unsere Heimat.
Aber wir wiederholen uns nur noch und deine egoistische Haltung kennt ja jetzt mitlerweile jeder.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht für die Politik. Sondern für meine Lieben, unsere  Werte und unsere Heimat.
> Aber wir wiederholen uns nur noch und deine egoistische Haltung kennt ja jetzt mitlerweile jeder.


Doch, für die Politik, denn die wollen das unbedingt und zwingend dich dazu. Ich bin mir halt einfach zu viel wert, um dann irgendwo zu verrecken und dass dann noch einer bei der Beerdigung nen dummen Kommentar ablässt wie "Der hat uns gut gedient" oder so. Und ja, das ist egoistisch, aber so sind halt meine Prioritäten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht für die Politik. Sondern für meine Lieben, unsere  Werte und unsere Heimat.
> Aber wir wiederholen uns nur noch und deine egoistische Haltung kennt ja jetzt mitlerweile jeder.


Aber wenn diese eskalierende Politik nun schuld daran ist, dass meine Lieben, unsere Werte und Heimat angegriffen werden?


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht gehts auch gar nicht um Politik etc sondern einfach darum den Pissern die meinen meine Heimat kaputt machen zu müssen in den Arsch zu treten.

Dann nichts machen und nebenbei Abknallen lassen oder bis zum Tode missbraucht werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber wenn diese eskalierende Politik nun schuld daran ist, dass meine Lieben, unsere Werte und Heimat angegriffen werden?


Die Agression geht eindeutig von Russland aus. Und warum man die Ukraine nicht im Stich lassen sollte, wurde hier schon mehrfach ausführlich erwähnt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2022)

Ja, Ukraine lassen wir nicht im Stich, aber zig andere Länder wo Grausamkeiten wie China, Burma, Kongo usw. entstehen, lassen wir im Stich. Sorry, aber Heuchlerei sind nicht meine Werte!

Und ja, ich bin bereit für meine Frau und Kinder zu sterben! Aber an diesem Punkt verfluche ich noch eine doppelgesichtige Politik, die einen auf "Menschenrechte" macht, wenn es nur um bestimmte Menschen geht, während es gleichzeitig lächelnd Hände schüttelt und Waffendeals abschließt mit zig anderen Nationen, die Menschenrechte mit ihren Füßen treten!


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, Ukraine lassen wir nicht im Stich, aber zig andere Länder wo Grausamkeiten wie China, Burma, Kongo usw. entstehen, lassen wir im Stich. Sorry, aber Heuchlerei sind nicht meine Werte!


China passt da nicht rein. Die lassen sich nicht in ihre "internen Angelegenheiten" einmischen.
Die könnte man höchstens sanktionieren. Aber das wäre für uns noch schlimmer als die Sanktionen gegen Russland.
Weil China nach den USA wichtigster Handelspartner für uns ist.

Aber ansonsten hast du Recht das es heuchlerisch ist wenn die Bundesregierung einen auf Frieden macht und z.B. Länder wie Saudi Arabien mit Waffen beliefert.
Oder der Krieg im Jemen wo die ganze Welt wegsieht. Das ganze Land ist zerstört und Kinder hungern dort.
Auch finde ich das man bei den Flüchtlingen Unterschiede macht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bevor hier der Fleischwolf gedreht wird schlage ich vor, dass das Datum der Quellen mal verglichen wird.


Was ich nochmal extra zitiert habe steht ganz unten im artikel und stellt die erste,und noch aktuelle, form des ausreiseverbotes dar. Das datum des artikels ist von daher nicht relevant.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> China passt da nicht rein. Die lassen sich nicht in ihre "internen Angelegenheiten" einmischen.
> Die könnte man höchstens sanktionieren. Aber das wäre für uns noch schlimmer als die Sanktionen gegen Russland.
> Weil China nach den USA wichtigster Handelspartner für uns ist.


Natürlich passt China da rein, gerade weil es ein wichtiger Handelspartner ist, schieben wir denen eine Haufen Geld zu und unterstützen so deren aktuelle und zukünftigen Machenschaften. wir haben China zu diesen Möglichkeiten erst verholfen, also sind wir mit Schuld daran und sind Heuchler, wenn wir diese Sachen nicht ansprechen und denen auch weiterhin Geld zuschieben ohne jede Einschränkung.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten hast du Recht das es heuchlerisch ist wenn die Bundesregierung einen auf Frieden macht und z.B. Länder wie Saudi Arabien mit Waffen beliefert.
> Oder der Krieg im Jemen wo die ganze Welt wegsieht. Das ganze Land ist zerstört und Kinder hungern dort.


Jede exportierte Waffe ist an der falschen Stelle, wir brauchen ja aber das Wirtschaftswachstum.
Wieso denkst du aber nur an Waffen, wir als Westen haben denen auch die finanziellen Mittel dazu gegeben, mit diesen Geldern können sie alles machen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch finde ich das man bei den Flüchtlingen Unterschiede macht.


Das deutsche System braucht eigentlich gar keine Flüchtlinge, welche das Sozialsystem belasten, viel schlimmer noch, ein Haufen von Verwandten, die nachholt werden, welche wahrscheinlich alle nicht mehr arbeiten können, weil sie aufgrund der Bedingungen in ihren Heimatländern körperlich total verbraucht sind. Ebenso stellen andere Kulturen eine Zusatzbelastung für das zusammengesparte regionalpolitische und Polizeisystem dar, da müsste man ja noch einen Haufen für gute Integration investieren.

Wir brauchen eigentlich nur Flüchtlinge, welche Position am Arbeitsmarkt übernehmen, die man sonst nicht so besetzten kann, teilweise auch, weil man nicht bereit ist, deutschen Arbeitskräften genug zu bezahlen, die Flüchtlinge sollten dann am besten auch nie krank sein und ganz viel in die Rentenkasse einzahlen.

Wollen wir so noch ein bisschen weiter machen, mit Typen von Menschen, Religionen, Wirtschaftssysteme, Herrschaftsformen, Konsumverhalten, Werten usw. (*rhetorische Frage* !)


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Natürlich passt China da rein, gerade weil es ein wichtiger Handelspartner ist, schieben wir denen eine Haufen Geld zu und unterstützen so deren aktuelle und zukünftigen Machenschaften. wir haben China zu diesen Möglichkeiten erst verholfen, also sind wir mit Schuld daran und sind Heuchler, wenn wir diese Sachen nicht ansprechen und denen auch weiterhin Geld zuschieben ohne jede Einschränkung.


Wie gesagt würden Sanktionen gegen China uns auch sehr hart treffen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Jede exportierte Waffe ist an der falschen Stelle, wir brauchen ja aber das Wirtschaftswachstum.
> Wieso denkst du aber nur an Waffen, wir als Westen haben denen auch die finanziellen Mittel dazu gegeben, mit diesen Geldern können sie alles machen.


Jede Unterstützung von zweifelhaften Regimen ist moralisch bedenklich.



Optiki schrieb:


> Das deutsche System braucht eigentlich gar keine Flüchtlinge, welche das Sozialsystem belasten, viel schlimmer noch, ein Haufen von Verwandten, die nachholt werden, welche wahrscheinlich alle nicht mehr arbeiten können, weil sie aufgrund der Bedingungen in ihren Heimatländern körperlich total verbraucht sind. Ebenso stellen andere Kulturen eine Zusatzbelastung für das zusammengesparte regionalpolitische und Polizeisystem dar, da müsste man ja noch einen Haufen für gute Integration investieren.
> 
> Wir brauchen eigentlich nur Flüchtlinge, welche Position am Arbeitsmarkt übernehmen, die man sonst nicht so besetzten kann, teilweise auch, weil man nicht bereit ist, deutschen Arbeitskräften genug zu bezahlen, die Flüchtlinge sollten dann am besten auch nie krank sein und ganz viel in die Rentenkasse einzahlen.


Ist das zynisch gemeint?


Optiki schrieb:


> Wollen wir so noch ein bisschen weiter machen, mit Typen von Menschen, Religionen, Wirtschaftssysteme, Herrschaftsformen, Konsumverhalten, Werten usw. (*rhetorische Frage* !)


Wir können auch gerne zur Ukraine zurückkommen.


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2022)

[OT]

@Optiki ... zum Thema Flüchtlinge die unseren Fachkräftemangel lösen bzw. lösen sollen einige Gedanken.

Die Eingangsfrage ist, handelt es sich um einen politischen Flüchtling, einen Kriegsflüchtling oder ist es jemand aus persönlichen wirtschaftlichen Interesse?

Wenn Erstgenannter zufällig eine geeignete Ausbildung besitzt um in einem Bereich mit Fachkräftemangel eingesetzt zu werden, dann ist es eine win-win-Situation.

Wenn ein Kriegsflüchtling die Stelle besetzt, ist es gut für uns. Aber gleichzeitig wird diese spezifische Fachkraft in seinem Land, welches durch den Krieg und die einhergehende Zerstörung von Struktur und Ordung sowie den Verlust an Menschenleben, sprich Arbeitskraft und Knowhow eh schon schwer zu kämpfen hat, fehlen. Und das mit menschlich viel größeren Auswirkungen als bei uns. Denn bei uns geht es lediglich um die Spitze der Maslow-Pyramide und im Herkunftsland um den Rumpf oder den Mittelbau. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass die Politik ihre Hausaufgaben machen muss bzw. sich der Herausforderung stellt und in unserer Macro, oder sagen wir Micro-Wirtschaft dem Brdarf mit nachhaltigen Anreizen in die Gesellschaft deckt. So, wie es jetzt läuft und "vermarktet" wird, ist es lediglich ein Stopfen von Bedarfslöcher, welche durch Versäumnisse und politische Misswirtschaft der letzten Jahre entstanden sind, auf Kosten der Kriegsländer und deren Gesellschaft. Und das finde ich hat Geschäckle und birgt eine Doppelmoral.

Die dritte Gruppe wird es immer geben, aber auch hier kann man politisch wirken. Denn auch diese Arbeitskräfte fehlen dann in ihrem Heimatland.

Warum ist ein Verlust von Fachkräften generell und die speziell bei uns fehlen in aktuellen oder ehemaligen Kriegsgebieten so kritisch. Weil jede fehlende Hand in dem Land den Aufbau und die Rückkehr in die Normalität erschwert und die Entwicklung nachhaltig schädigt und der Bevölkerung die Chance nehmen bestmöglich zu leben. Aber das ist es doch was wir eigentlich wollen, oder nicht?
[/OT]


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juni 2022)

Boah! Diese ausufernde Flüchtlingsdebatte wieder. Gute Flüchtling. Schlechter Flüchtling. Die einen sind Nützlinge. Die anderen sind Schädlinge. Ihr kotzt mich an.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kriegsflüchtling die Stelle besetzt, ist es gut für uns. Aber gleichzeitig wird diese spezifische Fachkraft in seinem Land, welches durch den Krieg und die einhergehende Zerstörung von Struktur und Ordung sowie den Verlust an Menschenleben, sprich Arbeitskraft und Knowhow eh schon schwer zu kämpfen hat, fehlen. Und das mit menschlich viel größeren Auswirkungen als bei uns. Denn bei uns geht es lediglich um die Spitze der Maslow-Pyramide und im Herkunftsland um den Rumpf oder den Mittelbau. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass die Politik ihre Hausaufgaben machen muss bzw. sich der Herausforderung stellt und in unserer Macro, oder sagen wir Micro-Wirtschaft dem Brdarf mit nachhaltigen Anreizen in die Gesellschaft deckt. So, wie es jetzt läuft und "vermarktet" wird, ist es lediglich ein Stopfen von Bedarfslöcher, welche durch Versäumnisse und politische Misswirtschaft der letzten Jahre entstanden sind, auf Kosten der Kriegsländer und deren Gesellschaft. Und das finde ich hat Geschäckle und birgt eine Doppelmoral.


Das ist definitiv heuchlerisch und bringt eine Doppelmoral mit sich, eigentlich sollte der Westen immer wissen wann der Krieg endet, immer sämtliche Kosten der Leute ohne Nachfrage decken und die Leute zwingen in ihre Heimatländern zurückzugehen, auch wenn die Länder danach nur ein Haufen Ache ist, wo der Boden kontaminiert ist und voller Blindgänger ist um am Besten noch in einer Klima Zone liegt, die in den nächsten Jahren ein Leben immer schwieriger machen wird. Der Westen muss doch auch vorher wissen, welches politische System gewinnt und welche Kultur/Religion dann dort vorherrscht. 



brooker schrieb:


> Die dritte Gruppe wird es immer geben, aber auch hier kann man politisch wirken. Denn auch diese Arbeitskräfte fehlen dann in ihrem Heimatland.


Da hast du recht, es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da etwas zu machen, leider versagt da unsere Politik wieder auf voller Breitseite.


brooker schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Verlust von Fachkräften generell und die speziell bei uns fehlen in aktuellen oder ehemaligen Kriegsgebieten so kritisch. Weil jede fehlende Hand in dem Land den Aufbau und die Rückkehr in die Normalität erschwert und die Entwicklung nachhaltig schädigt und der Bevölkerung die Chance nehmen bestmöglich zu leben. Aber das ist es doch was wir eigentlich wollen, oder nicht?


Das stimmt, jeder Mensch auf der Erde will das, nur einige haben das kurz vergessen. 

 ich liebe solche schwarz und weiß Aussagen

den Russen scheint irgendwas mal wieder gar nicht zu schmecken, erst die zahlreichen Raketenangriffe in der vorletzten Nacht und jetzt wurde mal wieder Kiev getroffen: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540938664401936390

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540938108845309952

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erste Einsätze von HIMARS und gestiegene Nutzung von TOSCHKA-U haben denen vlt nicht so geschmeckt 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540796059672363008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Severodonetsk ist komplett in russischer Hand und jetzt werden schön die Propaganda Videos mit den Leuten aus dem Bunker gedreht





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540729623876718592

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

> 00:20 Uhr
> Selenskyj: Wollen alle Städte zurückerobern​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj will die von Russland eingenommenen Städte zurückerobern. Das sagte er in seiner abendlichen Videoansprache. Er verwies dabei auf Sjewjerodonezk, Donezk und Lugansk. Auch Melitopol und Mariupol seien nicht in Vergessenheit geraten. "Alle anderen Städte der Ukraine, die vorübergehend besetzt sind, werden ukrainisch sein." Russland hatte am Abend die Einnahme von Sjewjerodonezk bekannt gegeben.


Sehr unrealistische Aussage von Selenskyj. Aber er will den Menschen dort bestimmt damit ausdrücken das sie nicht vergessen sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr unrealistische Aussage von Selenskyj.


Der fühlt sich halt wie im Film. Nur Superkräfte hat er nicht. Da war jetzt fies.


----------



## chill_eule (26. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Diese ausufernde Flüchtlingsdebatte wieder. [...]


Der Rest ist ist zwar drastisch formuliert, aber die Kernaussage stimmt:

*OT bitte wieder einstellen!*


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Boah! Diese ausufernde Flüchtlingsdebatte wieder. Gute Flüchtling. Schlechter Flüchtling. Die einen sind Nützlinge. Die anderen sind Schädlinge. Ihr kotzt mich an.


... bitte nochmal in Ruhe lesen. Deine Zusammenfassung passt nicht zur Aussage! Und die Verwendung der Begrifflichkeiten "Nützling" und "Schädling" mit Bezug auf Menschen empfinde ich mehr als unpassend.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juni 2022)

> Photos from RAZVEDOS reportedly of 20 Russian Il-76 transport aircraft on the morning of February 24 with equipment and paratroopers rigged with parachutes before the operation was called off. The part about parachutes is notable.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: RALee85/status/1540970734146691073


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juni 2022)

Hättest vielleicht das Foto hier nehmen sollen, denn darum gehts da wohl - Panzer mit "Fallschirmen":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hätte bestimmt wieder n schönes desaster für die ruzzen gegeben. ^^


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2022)

Und wieder einmal haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt, dass es zu schwerwiegenden Schäden an kerntechnischen Anlagen und dessen Folgen gekommen ist:








						Shelling damages Kharkiv nuclear facility in Ukraine, regulator says
					

Russian shelling damaged a nuclear research facility in the northeastern Ukrainian city of Kharkiv on Saturday, the State Nuclear Regulatory Inspectorate said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Hättest vielleicht das Foto hier nehmen sollen, denn darum gehts da wohl - Panzer mit "Fallschirmen":
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was daran jetzt genau bemerkenswert?
Luftlandefähige Panzer per Falschirm aus der Luft abzuwerfen ist doch nicht sonderlich ungewöhnlich?



Jahtari schrieb:


> das hätte bestimmt wieder n schönes desaster für die ruzzen gegeben. ^^



Ach, das können sicherlich nicht nur die Russen gut. 
Die USA können das durchaus auch sehr gut, per Falschirm abgeworfene Fahrzeuge als Altmetal enden zu lassen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvJdw_s8qh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv heuchlerisch und bringt eine Doppelmoral mit sich, eigentlich sollte der Westen immer wissen wann der Krieg endet, immer sämtliche Kosten der Leute ohne Nachfrage decken und die Leute zwingen in ihre Heimatländern zurückzugehen, auch wenn die Länder danach nur ein Haufen Ache ist, wo der Boden kontaminiert ist und voller Blindgänger ist um am Besten noch in einer Klima Zone liegt, die in den nächsten Jahren ein Leben immer schwieriger machen wird. Der Westen muss doch auch vorher wissen, welches politische System gewinnt und welche Kultur/Religion dann dort vorherrscht.
> 
> 
> Da hast du recht, es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da etwas zu machen, leider versagt da unsere Politik wieder auf voller Breitseite.
> ...


... bin gespannt, was heute dazu im Wochenrückblick berichtet wird.


Poulton schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt, dass es zu schwerwiegenden Schäden an kerntechnischen Anlagen und dessen Folgen gekommen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... heisst, die Russen haben etwas in der Nähe oder Teile einer nukleare Forschungseinrichtung beschossen. " ... Kernforschungsanlage in der nordostukrainischen Stadt Charkiw beschädigt, ..." ... "... beschädigte einige Gebäude und die Infrastruktur der Anlage, hatte aber keine Auswirkungen auf den Bereich, in dem Kernbrennstoff gelagert wird ...".  Gut, dass es wohl keine Personenschäden gab!

Schade, dass der Beitrag keine Infos zum Hintergrund des Beschusses gibt. Mir stellt sich nämlich die Frage, was den Beschuss ausgelöst und das einhergehende Risiko als kalkulierbar gemacht haben. Denn eine atomare Katastrophe vor der eigenen Haustür strebt sicher keiner an, sonst wäre bestimmt schon auf den kleinen Knopf gedrückt worden. Oder vielleicht ist das atomare Risiko viel geringer als wir persönlich aus dem Beitrag interpretieren.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Luftlandefähige Panzer per Falschirm aus der Luft abzuwerfen ist doch nicht sonderlich ungewöhnlich?


Doch, das fickt eigentlich die Fahrgestelle und die Russen werfen die Dinger mit Besatzungen drin ab, was oft genug die Besatzungen zerlegt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juni 2022)

°was hier für worte erlaubt sind, tztztz. aber wehe ich schreibe scheisze. also *********************.


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, das fickt eigentlich die Fahrgestelle und die Russen werfen die Dinger mit Besatzungen drin ab, was oft genug die Besatzungen zerlegt.


... sicherlich ist die Belastung für das Fahrwerk und die gesamte Konstruktion hoch. Aber das sollte der Konstrukteur bitte mit eingerechnet haben 
Wenn die Landung nicht auf ebenen Flächen oder auf Beton oder auf größeren Steinen erfolgt, bleibt sicher was liegen.
Das inkl. Personal abgeworfen wird, kenne ich nur als Versuch aus den 80ern. Denn wie du schon schreibst, die Gefahr das Fahrzeug und die Besatzung zu verlieren besteht immer.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehts auch gar nicht um Politik etc sondern einfach darum den Pissern die meinen meine Heimat kaputt machen zu müssen in den Arsch zu treten.
> 
> [...]


In den Arsch trittst du i. d. R. auch nur kleinen Bauernopfern, die von ihren Herrschenden indoktriniert und/oder gezwungen werden, in den Krieg zu ziehen.

Warum können solche Kriege denn überhaupt anfangen? Weil den Leuten weisgemacht wird, der Krieg sei in ihrem Interesse. Und das ist halt grob über den Daumen gepeilt in 90% der Fälle eine Lüge.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1540963832096608256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gebt euch diesen Thread, er ist mächtig mit über 70 Tweets, aber er ist aufschlussreich.

Kurz:
Warum sieht Russland derzeit so oft?
Kleine Schlachten, viele Truppen massiert

Warum bringt das wenig?
Trotzdem hohe Verluste, langsam (10 bis 20km im Monat), man zerschlägt damit keine ganzen Verbände

Was muss passieren?
Die Ukraine muss so viel russischen Artillerie wie möglich zerstören

Wird das passieren?
Mit westlicher Artillerie die genauer ist und eine höhere Reichweite hat als die russische ja


Aber so oder so:
Damit kann er keine großen Teile der Ukraine erobern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sowas hat einen Hitler, mit noch offener Front gen England, im Juni 1941 doch auch nicht davon abgehalten in die UDSSR einzufallen und dann im November 1941 auch noch den USA mal eben nebenbei den Krieg zu erklären, obwohl die Lage in Russland und am Ärmelkanal / über England zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr die rosigste war.



Die Kriegserklärung gegen die USA war eher symbolisch/propagandistisch. Nachdem die den verbündeten Japanern "den Krieg erklärt hatten", stand eine direkte Konfrontation unvermeidbar, die Ubootstrategen wollten den Versorgungsfrachtern für England nicht mehr tatenlos zusehen und "Krieg erklären" sieht nach mehr Kontrolle aus als "Krieg erklärt bekommen." Den Überfall auf die Sowjetunion kann man noch schlechter vergleichen. Die Wehrmacht statt nutzlos in Frankreich rum, Englands Luftverteidigung und Flotte zu besiegen war mittelfristig nicht drin, beim sich androhenden Auszehrungskrieg hätten die eigenen Rohstoffe ausgehen können, Angriffe aus dem Westen waren nicht zu befürchten und viel Widerstand im Osten wurde nicht erwartet.

Putin dagegen sieht sich einer NATO gegenüber, die übermächtig ist, kann die Versorgung der Ukraine ohnehin nicht angreifen und er hat keinen plausiblen Grund, eine Kriegserklärung gegen ihn zu erwarten. Nach dem Überfall auf die Ukraine kann man natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass er sich einfach nur dumm verhalten könnte, aber es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die Armee bei eine zweite, unnötige Suizidmission mittragen wird.




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ok, kann mir einer nochmal sagen, was Russlands konkrete Forderung an die Ukraine ist.
> 
> Und bitte mit Belegen!



Vor dem Krieg war es die vollständige Abgabe von Krim, Donezk und Luhansk, die Abschaffung des ukrainischen Militärs, der Ausschluss jeglicher Bündnisse mit NATO und/oder EU (was umgekehrt die Wahl zwischen wirtschaftlichem Abstreben und wirtschaftlicher Ingegration in die russische Förderation auf dem Niveau Weißrusslands gelassen hätte) sowie die vollständige "Entnazifizierung". Damals hat Putin das über bestehende Regierung (deren Absetzung zu Verhaftung somit gefordert wurde) noch nicht weiter ausgeführt, aber mittlerweile hat er auch nahezu sämtliche nicht-russischen politischen und zivilen Organisationen sowie Medien in der Ukraine als "Nazis" klassifiziert; in den besetzten Umgebungen werden praktisch alle Männer in wehrfähigem Alter, die sich nicht zu Russland bekennen, unter diesem Vorwand verhaftet und zu größeren Teilen deportiert. Man muss also mittlerweile davon ausgehen, dass die Versklavung von wenigstens 1/3 der Bevölkerung in Arbeitslagern (oder schlimmeres) ebenfalls Teil der Forderungen ist. Dazu natürlich die vollständige Auslöschung der ukrainischen Kultur (deren Existenz ohnehin abgestritten wird) und Ersatz durch russisches sowohl in der Öffentlichkeit als auch insbesondere in der Bildung.

Kurz: Er verlangt, dass es "Ukraine" künftig nur als Namen für ein Verwaltungsgebiet unter der Kontrolle Moskaus gibt, so wie zu Sowjetzeiten, und mit jedem der sich dagegen umspricht, geht er um wie seinerseits Stalin.









						Entnazifizierung und Entmilitarisierung: Was will Putin von der Ukraine?
					

Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin spricht im Ukraine-Krieg von Entnazifizierung und Entmilitarisierung. Was meint er mit diesen Begriffen?




					www.swp.de
				











						Putin fordert „Demilitarisierung“ der Ukraine – und ein Ende der Diplomatie
					

Der russische Präsident brüskiert die Ukraine mit unerfüllbaren Forderungen. Für einen Truppeneinsatz hat das russische Oberhaus indes den Weg frei gemacht.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				



(Beispielquellen, die man mit 5 Sekunden Google findet. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mehr als eine kurze Erinnerung an die mediale Berichterstattung von vor 3-5 Monaten überflüssig ist, da du ja weder neu im Thread bist noch ohne Meinung/Vorwissen auftrittst.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr unrealistische Aussage von Selenskyj.



Was für eine Alternative hat er denn? Putin ganz lieb bitten, dass der schört, die Ukraine nie wieder anzugreifen? So wie er es mal in diversen Verträgen zugesichert hat?

Die Ukraine hat nur eine Zukunft, wenn die russische Armee geschlagen oder wenn Putin gestürzt wird. In ersterem Fall ist es ein leichtes, die zerstörten Trümmerfelder zurückzunehmen, in letzterem Fall wird man sie höchstwahrscheinlich zurückgegeben bekommen. Man kann darüber streiten, wie groß Selenskis Erfolgsaussichten in nächster Zeit sind, aber eins kann man als gesetzt ansehen: Er wird sein Versprechen entweder umsetzen oder bei dem Versuch sterben.





brooker schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Beitrag keine Infos zum Hintergrund des Beschusses gibt. Mir stellt sich nämlich die Frage, was den Beschuss ausgelöst und das einhergehende Risiko als kalkulierbar gemacht haben. Denn eine atomare Katastrophe vor der eigenen Haustür strebt sicher keiner an, sonst wäre bestimmt schon auf den kleinen Knopf gedrückt worden. Oder vielleicht ist das atomare Risiko viel geringer als wir persönlich aus dem Beitrag interpretieren.



Kalkulierbares Risiko? Bei der Regelmäßigkeit, mit der die russische Armee bislang schwerste zivile Schäden "aus Versehen" angerichtet hat, ist das einzige kalkulierbare wohl die Menge und Art nuklearen Materials, dass mit nenneswerter Wahrscheinlichkeit hätte freigesetzt werden können. Möglich also, dass die russische Führung zu dem Schluss kam "das reicht bei der vorherrschenden Windrichtung nicht aus, um nenneswerte Menge bis in russische Städte zu verwehen und wenn Millionen von ukrainischen Zivilsten verstrahlt und vergiftet werden sollten, dann fände der große Führer das doch sowieso voll toll"


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine Alternative hat er denn? Putin ganz lieb bitten, dass der schört, die Ukraine nie wieder anzugreifen? So wie er es mal in diversen Verträgen zugesichert hat?
> 
> Die Ukraine hat nur eine Zukunft, wenn die russische Armee geschlagen oder wenn Putin gestürzt wird. In ersterem Fall ist es ein leichtes, die zerstörten Trümmerfelder zurückzunehmen, in letzterem Fall wird man sie höchstwahrscheinlich zurückgegeben bekommen. Man kann darüber streiten, wie groß Selenskis Erfolgsaussichten in nächster Zeit sind, aber eins kann man als gesetzt ansehen: Er wird sein Versprechen entweder umsetzen oder bei dem Versuch sterben.


Putin wird die eroberten Gebiete nicht mehr zurückgeben. Auch wenn sie ein Trümmerfeld sind.
Man wird sich wohl an neue Grenzen in der Ukraine langfristig gewöhnen müssen.
Und einen Waffenstillstand wird es erst geben wenn Putin zumindest diese Ziele erreicht hat.
Den kompletten Donbass zu besitzen und große Teile vom Süden. Oder sogar den gesamten Süden.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin wird die eroberten Gebiete nicht mehr zurückgeben. Auch wenn sie ein Trümmerfeld sind.


Genau wie die USA Afghanistan nicht aufgeben werden.
Diese Gebiete werden für die russischen Soldaten (hoffentlich) zu etwas das Afghanistan aussehen lässt wie eine Schulhofschlägerei.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gebt euch diesen Thread, er ist mächtig mit über 70 Tweets, aber er ist aufschlussreich.


Alter halbes Buch oder was? (soll ein Spaß sein) leider funktioniert die automatische Übersetzung immer nur für den Bildausschnitt, war teilweise eine echte Qual, wenn man gleich Absatz nach Absatz lesen will


Sparanus schrieb:


> Kurz:
> Warum sieht Russland derzeit so oft?
> Kleine Schlachten, viele Truppen massiert


Hat dich hier die Autokorrektur ein bisschen verarscht? 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum bringt das wenig?
> Trotzdem hohe Verluste, langsam (10 bis 20km im Monat), man zerschlägt damit keine ganzen Verbände


Das stimmt wohl, man könnte trotzdem den Eindruck gewinnen, die Ukrainer halten teilweise zu lange die Städte. Aus Severodonetsk konnten sie sich nur noch gerade so mit Schlaubooten retten, weil alle andere Wege schon zerstört waren. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was muss passieren?
> Die Ukraine muss so viel russischen Artillerie wie möglich zerstören


Wenn man böse ist, könnte man jetzt sagen, das ist nicht wirklich eine Erkenntnis, wenn du von der Artillerie zermürbt wirst, musst du versuchen diese auszuschalten. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wird das passieren?
> Mit westlicher Artillerie die genauer ist und eine höhere Reichweite hat als die russische ja


es ist halt eine Frage der Zeit, dass wird definitiv nicht nächste Woche abgeschlossen sein


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber so oder so:
> Damit kann er keine großen Teile der Ukraine erobern


finde die Karte ganz gut, stammt von einer Privatperson (https://twitter.com/DefMon3)

das sieht man schön wv BTGs sie dort Luhansk versammelt haben, derweil ist es in Richtung Mariupol sehr dünn besetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau wie die USA Afghanistan nicht aufgeben werden.


Die USA hatten Afghanistan nicht annektiert. Sondern nur temporär besetzt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Gebiete werden für die russischen Soldaten (hoffentlich) zu etwas das Afghanistan aussehen lässt wie eine Schulhofschlägerei.


Terroranschläge und Partisanenkämpfe wird es dort bestimmt geben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die USA hatten Afghanistan nicht annektiert. Sondern nur temporär besetzt.


Aber warum? Ich vermute, weil sie es nicht halten konnten und der Spaß zu teuer war.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber warum? Ich vermute, weil sie es nicht halten konnten und der Spaß zu teuer war.


Bestimmt. Aber sie wollten das Land ja auch nicht dauerhaft besetzen.
Die Invasion dort war ein schwerer Fehler.
Man hätte nur gezielte Angriffe auf Al Quaida Stellungen fliegen sollen.
Und Osama bin Laden und andere Al Quaida Führungskräfte nur mit Drohnen und Spezialeinheiten ausschalten sollen. Wie es auch zu letzt geschehen ist.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juni 2022)

dürfte sogar ohne paywall sein:









						Ukraine War’s Latest Victim? The Fight Against Climate Change.
					

As leaders of the Group of 7 gather in Germany, the scramble to replace Russian fossil fuels is raising concerns that hard-won climate targets will be missed.




					www.nytimes.com
				




ok, ist eher n nebengleis, wohl aber kein unwichtiges.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Alter halbes Buch oder was? (soll ein Spaß sein) leider funktioniert die automatische Übersetzung immer nur für den Bildausschnitt, war teilweise eine echte Qual, wenn man gleich Absatz nach Absatz lesen will


Joar kannst auch nen Threadreader nehmen und das ganze durch nen Übersetzer jagen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Hat dich hier die Autokorrektur ein bisschen verarscht?


Nö




__





						massieren
					

Definition, Rechtschreibung, Synonyme und Grammatik von 'massieren' auf Duden online nachschlagen. Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.




					www.duden.de
				





Optiki schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, man könnte trotzdem den Eindruck gewinnen, die Ukrainer halten teilweise zu lange die Städte.


Kann man, ist vielleicht richtig, keine Ahnung kann man später drüber streiten.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Warum sieht Russland derzeit so oft?


Was sieht den Russland derzeit sehr oft?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was sieht den Russland derzeit sehr oft?


Ups😅


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2022)

Der russische Präsident Putin hat am 17. Juni auf dem Petersburger Wirtschaftsforum eine einstündige Rede gehalten und ist dabei u.a. auf die Ukraine, die Ursachen, den Verlauf und auch auf die Zukunft sehr umfassend eingegangen. Die gebotene Sichtweise ist sehr interessant und zeigt, wie Putin tickt.

Interessenten können die gesamte Rede als Podcast oder in deutscher Übersetzung hier abrufen:
https://nuoflix.de/putins-abrechnung-mit-dem-westen-der-wirtschaftliche-blitzkrieg-ist-gescheitert


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2022)

__





						NuoFlix – Psiram
					






					www.psiram.com
				




Nur mal zur Einordnung auf welche Seite du da verlinkst.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sorry, ich kenne nur diese Quelle mit einer deutschen Übersetzung der Rede. Nur um die geht es. Wenn du oder wer anders eine andere hat, editiere ich gern!


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die gebotene Sichtweise ist sehr interessant und zeigt, wie Putin tickt.


Dazu braucht es keine Übersetzung auf einem Schwurblerportal. Wie er tickt, das wissen wir seit seiner Erklärumg zum Überfall auf die Ukraine. Gegen Nazis, gegen die Ukraine, gegen die Menschen dort. Und alles ist eine einzige faschistoide Großmachtsfantasie auf Basis von Lügen, weil man wie Peter I. sein will. Doch wie wir allesamt nach Monaten des blutigen Abschlachtens von Männern, Frauen und Kindern wissen, ist Putin weder körperlich noch politisch noch militärisch dem Vorbild auch nur ansatzweise ebenbürtig!


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

Das wirklich relevanten von dem Tag war mehr die Aussage von seinem Kollegen, welcher einfach mal die Separatistengebiete nicht anerkannte, dass wird Putin gar nicht geschmeckt haben. Kurz danach haben die Russen gleich mal paar alte Seeminen "gefunden" und mussten deswegen natürlich eine wichtige Pipeline nach Kazakhstan abschalten, was diese wiederum damit beantwortet haben, mehrere Lieferungen von Kohle zu stoppen.

Es liegt also die Vermutung nahe, dass Kazakhstan auch zukünftig keine Einheiten schicken wird, um den Krieg der Russen zu unterstützen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

> 07:51 Uhr
> Ukrainisches Militär verhindert Kessel um Lyssytschansk​
> Das ukrainische Militär hat nach eigenen Angaben westlich von Lyssytschansk russische Angriffe zurückgeschlagen und damit eine Einkesselung der strategisch wichtigen Großstadt im Osten der Ukraine verhindert. "Nahe Werchnjokamjanka haben die Verteidigungskräfte dem Feind erhebliche Verluste zugefügt und ihn zum Rückzug gezwungen", teilte der ukrainische Generalstab in seinem Lagebericht mit. Werchnjokamjanka liegt nur wenige Kilometer westlich von Lyssytschansk an der letzten wichtigen Versorgungsstraße für die Stadt.
> 
> ...


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Piloten der Nato hätten im Ernstfall null Chance gegen ihre russischen Kollegen.


Die aus deiner Sicht sicherlich traurige Realität ist, dass das derzeitige Abschussverhältnis seit ca. 1990 bei 1:45 zu Gunsten westlicher Maschinen liegt.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich hab etliche Videos gesehen, mit denen die Flugeigenschaften moderner Nato Jets gepriesen werden sollen.  Es ist kaum ein Video dabei, in dem der Pilot den Grenzbereich überschritten hat und wenn dann höchstens mal ein kurzer Stall, der mit kontrolliertem Sturzflug  abgefangen wird.


Doppelte Beschleunigung als eine SU-35 "aus dem Stand" mit einer F-16, schafft technisch kein einziges russisches Flugzeug, auch wenn es auf dem Papier einige Maschinen gibt, die ein besseres Schub-/Gewichtsverhältnis haben (westliche wie russische).
Der Eurofighter hat übrigens 1,18, die gezeigten russischen Maschinen zw. 1,11 und 1,16, die F-16  bis zu 1,58 (allerdings dann komplett leer).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-WgHooZ7-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





AchtBit schrieb:


> Na dann schaut mal das Video an.  Die Mig am Schluss und wie die in der Luft im Stall rumeiert.


Ich sehe keine MIG, SU-27 oder 33, ein Mal eine SU-35.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Und das Stall Manöver mit ner Doppelrolle rückwärts in den Sturzflug abwickeln ist Topgun 3.


Kann man auch mit einer Propellermaschine machen.
Das einzig bewundernswerte ist, dass der Pilot die Maschine nicht ins Flachtrudeln brachte, aber das ist Standardübung.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nie gesehen. Nicht mal bei den Kunstfliegern.


Weil es nix besonderes ist. Trudel und Stall ist was für die Flugschule und nix für den Ernstfall.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Mig ist auch nicht viel besser als die Natojets.


Die Produktion aus dem Hause MIG sowieso nicht, die Produktion von Suchoi schon eher.


AchtBit schrieb:


> In der Nato wird scheinbar nach Jet Handbuch geflogen.


Interessanter weise wird JEDES Flugzeug nach Handbuch geflogen.


AchtBit schrieb:


> Es liegt am Flugzeugführer, der lässt sogar Maverick blass aussehn.


Maverick und Topgun ist ein Film und hat zu 99% nix mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die aus deiner Sicht sicherlich traurige Realität ist, dass das derzeitige Abschussverhältnis seit ca. 1990 bei 1:45 zu Gunsten westlicher Maschinen liegt.


Wow, das ist sehr eindeutig. Rein aus Interesse, aus der Summe welcher Konflikte entstammt diese Statistik?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2022)

macht gerade die runde:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541219291780882432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wow, das ist sehr eindeutig. Rein aus Interesse, aus der Summe welcher Konflikte entstammt diese Statistik?


Im Wesentlichen grob ab dem 2. Golfkrieg (Invasion Irak nach Kuwait) und alles danach  zusammengerechnet.
Einen größeren Einfluss haben auch israelische Abschüsse gegen diverse Gegner.
Es sind zugegebener Maßen viele MIG-23 Flogger und MIG-21, MIG-29 bei den Verlusten aus russischer Produktion dabei. Allerdings waren die Gegner auch eher heute schon veraltete Muster wie KFIR, Tornado IDS (Briten) und Wild Weasel Phantom (USA) und die F-14 Tomcat.
Die meisten Abschüsse erzielten F-15, logisch weil sowohl von Israelis wie USA im Portfolio.
Ukraine-Krieg völlig außen vor, weil kaum beglaubigte Zahlen im Netz.

Edit1: es sind auch 4 eritreische MIG-29 dabei, die von Äthiopischen SU-27 abgeschossen wurden, was die "russische" Statistik komisch verschlimmbessert.

Edit 2:
Verluste von russischen wie westlichen Mustern durch Bodenluftabwehrsysteme außen vor gelassen, weil das Interesse auf Luft-Luft-Kampf bei mir war.
Da verschiebt sich das Ganze ein  wenig, weil die Amis relativ viele F-117 verloren haben und  russische Modelle es kaum in den von Israel oder USA kontrollierten Luftraum schaffen.
Dann biste ungefähr und ganz grob bei 1:30

Edit 3:
Ich darf kurz die Vorgehensweise erläutern:
Ich nehme ein im Netz beschriebenen Kriegsvorgang und suche die Verlustrasten heraus, Beispiel 2. Golf Krieg:








						Zweiter Golfkrieg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



und ziehe da die Meldungen heraus:
_Für die Sicherung der Luftüberlegenheit waren primär die F-15C Eagle der US Air Force zuständig. Sie fassten viele Ziele entweder mit ihrem eigenen weitreichenden Radar auf oder wurden von den E-3 AWACS-Maschinen instruiert und auf Abfangkurs gebracht. Während des Krieges schossen die F-15 so 31 irakische Kampfflugzeuge und drei Hubschrauber ab,[20] ohne dabei Verluste zu erleiden. Weitere fünf Abschüsse gingen auf das Konto anderer Flugzeugtypen wie F/A-18, F-14 und A-10.__[21]_


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Verluste von russischen wie weltlichen Mustern


guten morgen Herr Freud.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Verbessert....


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

... gerade etwas zum Thema Gas gelesen:  

"Der stellvertretende Fraktionsvorsitzende der CDU/CSU ... Spahn ..." sagte u.a., 
"... ob durch Nord Stream 1 nach der Wartung tatsächlich wieder die alten Gasmengen strömen."

Ich bin irritiert. Ist die abgesenkte Liefermenge von Nord Stream 1 nun doch auf eine andauernde Wartung zurückzuführen?









						"Anne Will" zu Gaskrise in Deutschland: Kevin Kühnert empört sich über Spahns Aussagen
					

Eine Energie-Expertin kritisierte scharf, dass Deutschland die Gasspeicher bis jetzt nicht weiter aufgefüllt hat und präsentierte Horrorzahlen. SPD-Generalsekretär Kevin Kühnert tat sich schwer damit, unangenehme Wahrheiten zu verkünden.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist die abgesenkte Liefermenge von Nord Stream 1 nun doch auf eine andauernde Wartung zurückzuführen?


Geplante Wartungen gibt und gab es schon immer. Dann wird aber nicht reduziert sondern unterbrochen weil man beispielsweise mit Robotern durch die Pipeline fährt zur Inspektion.

Die Nummer mit der ominösen Turbine ist aber einfach Bullshit und das weiß auch jeder der damit was zu tun hat. Solche Druckerhöhereinheiten hat der Betreiber selbstverständlich immer mehrere als Austausch vorrätig da ein verschuldeter langer Ausfall wegen sowas horrende Kosten/Forderungen nach sich ziehen würde. Die Gasliefermengen sind ganz klar von Moskau gezielt heruntereguliert und das Turbinenmärchen dazu erfunden. Und ich halte es nicht für unwahrscheinlich dass nach der Inspektion auf einmal erkannt wird dass man andere "technische Probleme" hat und man leider aus Sicherheitsgründen kein weiteres Gas pumpen kann. So ein Pech.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

@compisucher ... danke für die Erläuterungen. Steckt ne Menge Arbeit hinter! 

Ich verstehe deine Arbeit so, dass man damit eine Quote besitzt die aussagt, wie Luftkämpfe zwischen westlicher und östlicher Technologie in der Vergangenheit global ausgegangen sind. Ob die jeweils die selben Technologiestufen gegeneinander gekämpft haben bleibt unbeachtet. Das ist nur eine Feststellung von mir und keine Kritik.

Wie der Vergleich NATO vs RUS-Pilot ausgeht ist daraus auch ableitbar? Das war glaube ich eine der Thesen ...



AchtBit schrieb:


> Die Piloten der Nato hätten im Ernstfall null Chance gegen ihre russischen Kollegen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2022)

[OT]
... bezüglich der Gasversorgung stelle ich fest: wieder mal "alles richtig gemacht". Als ich vor knapp 2 Jahren hier in die Wohnung gezogen bin hab ich noch übelst abgekotzt, dass ich mein warmes Wasser mit nem elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer aufbereiten muss - mittlerweile sehe ichs als Segen an, zumal ich wohl noch knapp vor der Begrenzung auf "Grundversorgung" und deren daraus resultierenden Preiserhöhung um fast 100% da durch bin. 28,00 cent für 100% erneuerbare, yeah! Bleibt nur noch die Heizung, aber da kann ich problemlos runterregeln.

edit: na huch, sogar noch günstiger. gut, wenn man immer mal da reinlunzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/OT]


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Severodonetsk ist komplett in russischer Hand und jetzt werden schön die Propaganda Videos mit den Leuten aus dem Bunker gedreht






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541320720193650688

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur mal als Beispiel, ohne Übersetzung oder irgendeine Bewertung


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> macht gerade die runde:


Mit was will Russland denn einen Weltkrieg entfesseln?
Ich glaube nicht, dass andere Staaten Russland helfen werden wenn sie weiter eskalieren wollen
und ich glaube nicht, dass Russland kollektiven atomaren Suizid begehen will.


brooker schrieb:


> Wie der Vergleich NATO vs RUS-Pilot ausgeht ist daraus auch ableitbar? Das war glaube ich eine der Thesen ...


Dann müsste man gucken wie viele russische Maschinen überhaupt durch NATO Staaten abgeschossen wurden und umgekehrt.
Das letzte mal hat jedenfalls ne F16 eine russische SU24 abgeschossen, aber das ist ja kein Gegner für ne F16.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @compisucher ... danke für die Erläuterungen. Steckt ne Menge Arbeit hinter!
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Arbeit so, dass man damit eine Quote besitzt die aussagt, wie Luftkämpfe zwischen westlicher und östlicher Technologie in der Vergangenheit global ausgegangen sind. Ob die jeweils die selben Technologiestufen gegeneinander gekämpft haben bleibt unbeachtet. Das ist nur eine Feststellung von mir und keine Kritik.


Dem ist so, weil in jedem Konflikt keine Partei mit nur neustem oder ältestem Kriegsgerät herumflaggt.
Es ist immer eine Mixtur.
Beispiel BW, unser Jagdbomber Tornado ist schon Alteisen, wenn auch noch sehr gutes, während der Eurofighter als einer der besten Abfangjäger generell gilt.

Bgzl. des Ukrainekrieges gibt es gewisse Indizien aber die sind nicht ausreichend belegt.
Es fällt auf, dass sehr viele alte Gefechtsfeldabriegelungsflugzeuge oder auch Erdkampfflugzeuge vom Typ SU-25 seitens der Russen eingesetzt werden, mit entsprechenden proklamierten Verlusten.
Das westliche Pendant hierzu wäre z. B. die A-10.
Solche Muster setzt man eigentlich nur dann ein, wenn völlige Luftüberlegenheit vorhanden ist, also auch die meisten Boden-Luftsysteme des Gegners ausgeschaltet sind.
Normalerweise haben die Russen auf dem Papier einen wesentlich präziseren Jabo, die SU-34, der aber kaum in Erscheinung tritt.
Bzgl. russische Jäger ist interessant, dass viele "ältere" SU-27 abgeschossen werden.
Da es sehr schwierig ist, optisch im Gefecht SU-27 bis SU-35 auseinanderzuhalten, ist es unklar, ob tatsächlich nur SU-27 abgeschossen werden, kann man also die Zuordnung zum Flugzeugmuster kaum evaluieren.
Die hohe Verlustrate deutet für mich auf veraltete Flare-Systeme in den russischen Flugzeugen hin, da die ganzen ukrainischen Fire-and-Forget Raketen auf die Abgastemperatur von Triebwerken ausgelegt sind.



brooker schrieb:


> Wie der Vergleich NATO vs RUS-Pilot ausgeht ist daraus auch ableitbar? Das war glaube ich eine der Thesen ...


Ich drücke es mal so aus:
Zu meiner Zeit war die Ausbildung sehr solide und ich bin überzeugt, dass zumindest US-Piloten immer noch eine hervorragende Ausbildung haben. Man bedenke, dass ein US-Pilot normalerweise erst dann in den Einsatz geschickt wird, wenn dieser mind. 800 Flugstunden auf seinem Einsatzmuster hinter sich hat, davon müssen 60% in echt und 40% dürfen im Simulator sein.

Die deutschen Piloten hatten/haben das Problem, dass die Ausbildungsflüge in der Vergangenheit sehr eingeschränkt waren. Eurofighter Piloten dürften da weniger ein Thema haben, für Tornadopiloten ist das dann schwierig.

Schaue ich mir aber die paar Videos von russischen Piloten an, die man über Netz so mitbekommt, erlaube ich mir die Feststellung, dass diese wohl einen Jet fliegen können, aber es z. T. an grundlegendem taktischen Wissen fehlt.
Allerdings gibt es  nur von Flugzeugen zur Zielbekämpfung Videos, von Jagdflugzeugen im Einsatz habe ich noch keines gesehen.
Vieles deutet darauf hin, dass die russische Aufklärung eher rudimentär ist, zu gefühlt 90% der Einsätze werden keine Präzisionswaffen zum Einsatz gebracht.

Edit:
Eine pauschale Aussage:
Die sind besser als die ist völliger Schwachfug und kann nur mit völliger militärischer Ahnungslosigkeit erklärt werden.
Der Pilot ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Räderwerkes.
Das Flugzeug (Zuverlässigkeit), passive wie aktive Waffen, (Ziel-)Aufklärung, Wartung + Instandsetzung sind gleich zu setzen.
Das Problem in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ist: Topgun = Kleinkindermärchen
Die Realität ist: Hinter jedem Flugzeug ist ein Team von 30-50 Mann, die mit ihrer Arbeit dafür sorgen, dass das Flugzeug den militärischen Auftrag erfüllen kann.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Geplante Wartungen gibt und gab es schon immer. Dann wird aber nicht reduziert sondern unterbrochen weil man beispielsweise mit Robotern durch die Pipeline fährt zur Inspektion.
> 
> Die Nummer mit der ominösen Turbine ist aber einfach Bullshit und das weiß auch jeder der damit was zu tun hat. Solche Druckerhöhereinheiten hat der Betreiber selbstverständlich immer mehrere als Austausch vorrätig da ein verschuldeter langer Ausfall wegen sowas horrende Kosten/Forderungen nach sich ziehen würde. Die Gasliefermengen sind ganz klar von Moskau gezielt heruntereguliert und das Turbinenmärchen dazu erfunden. Und ich halte es nicht für unwahrscheinlich dass nach der Inspektion auf einmal erkannt wird dass man andere "technische Probleme" hat und man leider aus Sicherheitsgründen kein weiteres Gas pumpen kann. So ein Pech.


... argumentativ kann ich dir folgen, muss aber zwei Sachen anbringen:

Nord Stream 1 ist eine Zwei-Röhren-Anlage. Sprich, 50% die eine Röhre, 50% die andere. Gleicher Arbeitsdruck vorausgesetzt. Wenn nun eine anhaltende Wartung ansteht, wie es Herr Span formulierte, mit bspw dem von dir angesprochenen Leistungsumfang Robi-Check, dann sind schon mal 50% der möglichen Kapa weg. Wenn dann noch der Arbeitsdruck gesenkt muss oder wird, kommen wir bestimmt auf die derzeitigen Werte. 
Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, was die BRD unternimmt, um NS1 wieder auf 100% kommen zu lassen? Denn ohne dem geht uns bald das Gas aus. 
Trotzdem wundert es mich, das der Außenminister von "politischen Kalkül" spricht und der CDU/CSU Stellvertreter von einer andauernden Wartung. Er unterstützt nämlich damit die Aussage der Russen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Hoppela (nTV):​Breaking NewsNATO will Zahl der schnellen Eingreifkräfte drastisch erhöhen​27.06.2022, 13:09 Uhr
*Die NATO will die Zahl ihrer schnellen Eingreifkräfte auf mehr als 300.000 erhöhen. Das kündigt Generalsekretär Stoltenberg vor dem Gipfeltreffen der 30 Mitgliedstaaten in Madrid an. Bislang umfasst die NATO-Eingreiftruppe NRF rund 40.000 Soldatinnen und Soldaten.*


brooker schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, was die BRD unternimmt, um NS1 wieder auf 100% kommen zu lassen? Denn ohne dem geht uns bald das Gas aus.


Ich denke, da gibt es nicht viel zu unternehmen.
Entweder Russland liefert oder eben nicht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juni 2022)

Das ist heftig. Hoffentlich kommt diese Botschaft auch an.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das ist heftig. Hoffentlich kommt diese Botschaft auch an.


Du meinst die 300.000 Mann Einsatzkräfte?
Ja.
Das sind ja dann in echt ca. 600.000 Mann, da Wartung, Instandsetzung und Logistik mit ca. 50% noch on top kommt.
Die neueren Meldungen sprechen von 300.000 Mann verlegbare Einsatzkräfte, Vorhaltung innerhalb 10 bis 50 Tage verlegebereit.


----------



## JePe (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)und der CDU/CSU Stellvertreter von einer andauernden Wartung. Er unterstützt nämlich damit die Aussage der Russen.



Die Wartung beginnt im Juli. Der von Dir verlinkte Text gibt auch nichts her, was Deine Behauptung unterstuetzt (die Sendung selbst auch nicht). Insoweit gibt es da weder Dissens noch verklausulierte Zustimmung zu den Gschichterln von Radio Moskau. Es wird im Gegenteil allgemein befuerchtet, dass der Kreml die anstehende Wartung als Feigenblatt hernehmen wird, um den Hahn ganz zuzudrehen und nicht wieder zu oeffnen.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)der CDU/CSU Stellvertreter(...)



Falls Du damit Herrn Spahn gemeint haben solltest - der ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender der CDU / CSU-Bundestagsfraktion. Ein wenig mehr Eindeutigkeit ist in einer sachorientierten Diskussion nie von Nachteil.



brooker schrieb:


> Nord Stream 1 ist eine Zwei-Röhren-Anlage. Sprich, 50% die eine Röhre, 50% die andere. Gleicher Arbeitsdruck vorausgesetzt. Wenn nun eine anhaltende Wartung ansteht, wie es Herr Span formulierte, mit bspw dem von dir angesprochenen Leistungsumfang Robi-Check, dann sind schon mal 50% der möglichen Kapa weg. Wenn dann noch der Arbeitsdruck gesenkt muss oder wird, kommen wir bestimmt auf die derzeitigen Werte.



Was ruehrst Du Dir da fuer einen Quark zusammen?

Ist-Zustand - Russland hat die Liefermenge um ~ 60% gekuerzt und begruendet das mit einer defekten Turbine, die wegen der Sanktionen auch nicht repariert wuerde.

Befuerchteter Zustand - im Juli steht eine geplante Wartung an, wegen der die Durchleitung zeitlich befristet ganz eingestellt wird. Nach Abschluss der Wartung wuerde die Durchleitung wieder aufgenommen. Befuerchtet wird allgemein, dass das aber nicht passieren wird.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juni 2022)

Also wird doch eine Bedrohung wahrgenommen? Weil das ist ja eine drastische Aufstockung. Ich würde fast meinen das diese Streitmacht allein die Ukraine halten könnte gegen Russland. 

Aber gut das so eine starke Botschaft gesendet wird.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Also wird doch eine Bedrohung wahrgenommen? Weil das ist ja eine drastische Aufstockung. Ich würde fast meinen das diese Streitmacht allein die Ukraine halten könnte gegen Russland.
> 
> Aber gut das so eine starke Botschaft gesendet wird.


Das ist deutlich mehr.
Russland hat grob ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht, um irgendwas um die 150.000 - 200.000 Mann an der Grenze zusammenzuziehen.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass von den grob  auf dem Papier stehenden 900.000 Mann Armeestärke der Russen bestenfalls 50% echte Kampftruppen sind, ist eine schnelle Eingreiftruppe von 300.000 Mann im Prinzip ein gewaltiges stehendes Heer.

Andererseits:
Die USA haben zum II. Golfkrieg keine 75 Tage gebraucht um fast 600.000 Mann an die Kuwaitische Grenze zu schicken. Die Lufttransportkapazität der USA ist aber auch ca. 4x so groß, wie alle anderen Länder auf der Erde zusammengenommen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juni 2022)

Aber wozu brauch man dies dann? Da ich davon ausgehe das NATO Verbände sowieso einen höheren Kampfwert haben als die gleiche Anzahl russischer. 

Das ist ja nun kein paar Truppen verlegen mehr sondern wie du erwähnst ein gewaltiges Heer. Wohlgemerkt ist dies „nur“ die schnelle Truppe.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Aber wozu brauch man dies dann? Da ich davon ausgehe das NATO Verbände sowieso einen höheren Kampfwert haben als die gleiche Anzahl russischer.
> 
> Das ist ja nun kein paar Truppen verlegen mehr sondern wie du erwähnst ein gewaltiges Heer. Wohlgemerkt ist dies „nur“ die schnelle Truppe.


Es ist zunächst ein 10Jahresplan und setzt ein deutliches Zeichen.
Langfristig, wenn der Ukrainekrieg mal dann vorbei ist, wird an der langen NATO-Grenze eh nix anderes übrig bleiben, als alle 200 km grob 10.000 Mann hinzustellen, um Angriffsversuche von vorneherein auszuschließen.
Da sind die ersten 200.000 Mann quasi schon verbraucht.

Die Kampfkraft dürfte extrem von der Motivation der Soldaten abhängen.
Die Ukraine macht es bei deren Landesverteidigung vor.

Und ich nehme stark an, dass dies auch ein "kleines" Zeichen an China ist...


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

so sehen also die hochpräzisen Angriffe aus und da glauben wirklich Leute, die Russen könnten damit 50 Prozent der Lieferungen aus dem Westen zerstören (/GeoConfirmed/status/1541072711140753410)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleichzeitig, hat  man dem Kindergarten nebenan, auch noch einen kostenlosen Pool verpasst, die kleinen werden sich bestimmt freuen



Spoiler: Pool






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

@Optiki 
Erklär mal, das "Zavod Artem" wäre das Ziel gewesen und die roten Bombensymbole waren die Trefferlagen?

Das ist ja schlechter als die Briten bei nächtlichen Bombenraids auf Hitlerdeutschland...


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Optiki
> Erklär mal, das "Zavod Artem" wäre das Ziel gewesen und die roten Bombensymbole waren die Trefferlagen?


genau, das Unternehmen war ein sinnvolles Ziel und die roten Dinger sind die tatsächlichen Treffer, mit Bilder belegt. Anstatt des Unternehmens, hat man mehrere Wohnhäuser und den Kindergarten der Siedlung getroffen.

der gesamte Thread auf Twitter:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541072711140753410

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie es gerade rumgeht, haben die Russen heute ein volles Einkaufzentrum getroffen, es soll viele zivile Opfer geben, mal sehen ob es bald offizielle Meldungen dazu gibt.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist ja schlechter als die Briten bei nächtlichen Bombenraids auf Hitlerdeutschland...


Und da liegen 80 Jahre wissenschaftlich-technischer Fortschritt dazwischen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und da liegen 80 Jahre wissenschaftlich-technischer Fortschritt dazwischen.


Ganz offensichtlich nicht in Russland...


----------



## Rolk (27. Juni 2022)

Um fair zu bleiben, die Elektronik in den russischen "Hochpräzisionsraketen" soll auch schon an die 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Selbst in relativ in neuen Modellen.^^


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich nicht in Russland...


... um was für eine Hochpräzisions-Rakete soll es sich denn gehandelt haben? Hat die UKR Flugabwehr gewirkt?


Optiki schrieb:


> Wie es gerade rumgeht, haben die Russen heute ein volles Einkaufzentrum getroffen, es soll viele zivile Opfer geben, mal sehen ob es bald offizielle Meldungen dazu gibt.


Das wäre richtig Sche**e! Zivile Opfer, weil das eigentliche Ziel nicht getroffen wurde. Ich möchte nicht in der Haut der Verantwortlichen stecken!


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig Sche**e! Zivile Opfer, weil das eigentliche Ziel nicht getroffen wurde. Ich möchte nicht in der Haut der Verantwortlichen stecken!


Das ist doch bei den Russen nichts neues. Und Putin ist das auch egal.


----------



## brooker (27. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei den Russen nichts neues. Und Putin ist das auch egal.


... ich habe nicht den Eindruck das es egal ist! 
Zum einen, warum sollte man sich mehr Feinde machen als notwendig, dass ist unklug.
Zum Zweiten sind zivile Opfer nicht gerade rumreich.
Und zum Dritten kratzt es mächtig am Ego, wenn die Technologie nicht in der Lage ist den Willen umzusetzen und daraus vor den Augen der Welt auch noch zivile Opfer entstehen. 
Das ist für den Russen sehr wichtig!


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe nicht den Eindruck das es egal ist!











						Butscha: Putin ehrt Einheit, die für Massaker verantwortlich sein soll
					

Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat eine Brigade seiner Armee geehrt, die nach ukrainischen Angaben für das Massaker im Kiewer Vorort Butscha verantwortlich sein soll. Das berichtet unter anderem die US-amerikanische Nachrichtenagentur Bloomberg.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> .. ich habe nicht den Eindruck das es egal ist!


Dan trügt dein Eindruck deutlich.



brooker schrieb:


> Zum einen, warum sollte man sich mehr Feinde machen als notwendig, dass ist unklug.


Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert...



brooker schrieb:


> Zum Zweiten sind zivile Opfer nicht gerade rumreich.


Wenn es doch böse Nazinatofaschisten sind...



brooker schrieb:


> Und zum Dritten kratzt es mächtig am Ego, wenn die Technologie nicht in der Lage ist den Willen umzusetzen


Das kostet bestimmt dem einen oder anderen Ing den beruflichen Kopf aber mehr auch nicht.



brooker schrieb:


> und daraus vor den Augen der Welt auch noch zivile Opfer entstehen.


Wie sehr das Russen interessiert, das hat man in Syrien erleben dürfen. Scorched Earth ist denen jedenfalls nicht zu wider.



brooker schrieb:


> Das ist für den Russen sehr wichtig!


Da alles, was von den Opfern von westlichen oder von ukrainischen Medien berichtet wird, eh als Lüge in Russland vorgeführt wird, glaube ich kaum, dass es irgendeine Relevanz dort hat.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2022)

__





						Update 83 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org
				





> Ukraine separately informed the IAEA on Sunday that the flight path of a missile had again passed over the South Ukraine Nuclear Power Plant (NPP), the latest such incident during the conflict. Director General Grossi again expressed grave concern about the potential severe risks for nuclear facilities were such missiles to go astray.


Bestimmt auch "für den Russen sehr wichtig".


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie es gerade rumgeht, haben die Russen heute ein volles Einkaufzentrum getroffen, es soll viele zivile Opfer geben, mal sehen ob es bald offizielle Meldungen dazu gibt.











						At least 13 killed in Russian missile strike on shopping mall, Ukraine says
					

Two Russian missiles slammed into a crowded shopping centre in the central Ukrainian city of Kremenchuk on Monday, killing at least 13 people and wounding 50, the regional governor said.




					www.reuters.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Poulton schrieb:


> Bestimmt auch "für den Russen sehr wichtig".


Es fliegen doch schon seit Wochen Raketen relativ nah über Atomkraftwerke, bis jetzt hat es die Russen nicht gekümmert. In anderen Situation haben sie jedoch reagiert, also ganz Lebensmüde sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also ganz Lebensmüde sind sie auch nicht.


Du brauchst nur an der Spitze ein paar Leute die völlig durchgedreht sind (sehr wahrscheinlich vorhanden) und beim ausführenden Personal genug Leute die lieber ungefragt Befehle ausführen statt als Befehlsverweigerer erschossen zu werden (garantiert vorhanden).
Schon fliegen die Raketen übers Kernkraftwerk.

Natürlich sind die (meisten) Russen nicht lebensmüde. Aber man sollte nie vergessen es ist Krieg. Krieg ist chaotisch. Wenn da die falschen Leute in einer ungünstigen Lage zusammenkommen können schnell Entscheidungen und Handlungen passieren die völlig gegen jede Vernunft sind.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juni 2022)

Sieht man ja am Abschuss von MH-17. Und da war noch nicht mal wirklich Krieg wie er heute stattfindet.


----------



## Optiki (27. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur an der Spitze ein paar Leute die völlig durchgedreht sind (sehr wahrscheinlich vorhanden) und beim ausführenden Personal genug Leute die lieber ungefragt Befehle ausführen statt als Befehlsverweigerer erschossen zu werden (garantiert vorhanden).
> Schon fliegen die Raketen übers Kernkraftwerk.


Das Atomkraftwerk wird halt wahrscheinlich genau in einer Achse zu einer großen Stadt (Kiev) und dem schwarzen Meer liegen, welche sich für die Russen anbietet. Ein Experte könnte jetzt abschätzen, wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein Marschflugkörper genau an dieser Stelle zu tief ist, dass er den Kühlturm treffen könnte bzw. sich dort aus dem Himmel verabschiedet und einschlägt. Ich denke mal die Russen schätzen sie als relativ gering ein. Bei andere Gefahrensituation haben sie es zumindest versucht, nach bestem Gewissen die Gefahren zu reduzieren. Sie haben den Kampf mit Panzer eingestellt bzw. sich mit den Sicherheitsleuten hingesetzt und sie arbeiten lassen.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2022)

Positiv betrachtet müssen zumindest ein paar Syrer doch nicht verhungern :








						Tracking where Russia is taking Ukraine's stolen grain
					

Russia is accused of thefts of vast quantities of grain from occupied Ukraine. Where is it being taken?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Wesentlichen grob ab dem 2. Golfkrieg (Invasion Irak nach Kuwait) und alles danach  zusammengerechnet....



Gab es eigentlich zwischen Vietnam und Syrien/Lybien jemals wieder einen Krieg, an dem russische oder sowjetische Piloten in ihren Maschinen in nenneswerter Zahl beteiligt waren?
Auf die Abschüsse arabischer Maschinen gebe ich wegen der oft fragwürdigen Zustände in Wartung/Bewaffnung/Ausbildung/Training nicht viel.




Jahtari schrieb:


> [OT]
> ... bezüglich der Gasversorgung stelle ich fest: wieder mal "alles richtig gemacht". Als ich vor knapp 2 Jahren hier in die Wohnung gezogen bin hab ich noch übelst abgekotzt, dass ich mein warmes Wasser mit nem elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer aufbereiten muss - mittlerweile sehe ichs als Segen an, zumal ich wohl noch knapp vor der Begrenzung auf "Grundversorgung" und deren daraus resultierenden Preiserhöhung um fast 100% da durch bin. 28,00 cent für 100% erneuerbare, yeah! Bleibt nur noch die Heizung, aber da kann ich problemlos runterregeln.



Ich bin jetzt bei 10,5 ct/kWh Gas. Leider seit Januar zu 90% fossil, weil Naturstrom den erneuerbaren Tarif erstmal eingestellt hat, aber früher lag der beim doppelten des 10%-Bio-Preises, was immer noch weiter unter deinem Preis wäre. Und ich kann damit auch die Heizung betreiben.




brooker schrieb:


> ... argumentativ kann ich dir folgen, muss aber zwei Sachen anbringen:
> 
> Nord Stream 1 ist eine Zwei-Röhren-Anlage. Sprich, 50% die eine Röhre, 50% die andere. Gleicher Arbeitsdruck vorausgesetzt. Wenn nun eine anhaltende Wartung ansteht, wie es Herr Span formulierte, mit bspw dem von dir angesprochenen Leistungsumfang Robi-Check, dann sind schon mal 50% der möglichen Kapa weg. Wenn dann noch der Arbeitsdruck gesenkt muss oder wird, kommen wir bestimmt auf die derzeitigen Werte.
> Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, was die BRD unternimmt, um NS1 wieder auf 100% kommen zu lassen? Denn ohne dem geht uns bald das Gas aus.
> Trotzdem wundert es mich, das der Außenminister von "politischen Kalkül" spricht und der CDU/CSU Stellvertreter von einer andauernden Wartung. Er unterstützt nämlich damit die Aussage der Russen.



Die beiden Anlagenteile stehen gebündelt nebeneinander. Wenn du eine Leitung komplett leeren musst, um sie zu warten, kannst du mit den ungenutzten Kompressoren die andere auf 100% bringen. Und wie bereits erwähnt ist Nordstream 2 auch nicht weit weg und baugleich und drei andere Erdgaspipelines nach Westeuropa laufen wegen "nicht bezahlter" Rechnungen (obwohl das Geld an russische Banken ging) nicht mit voller kapazität. Was da aus der Union kommt ist also mal wieder nichts weiter als inkompetentes, populistisches Störfeuer.

Wenn Putin mehr Gas liefern wollte, hätte er ein halbes Dutzend Möglichkeiten, mindestens die drei- wenn nicht die zehnfache Menge des aktuellen Niveaus zu realisieren. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass "40% der bestellten Menge" schon meilenweit unter "40% der Leitungskapazität" liegen, weil Gazprom bereits seit letztem Herbst kaum noch und im weiteren Verlauf gar keine Bestellungen mehr angenommen hat, aber nur ein Teil unserer Versorgung über langfristige Verträge läuft. Selbst wenn Putin 100% der angenommenen Bestellungen bedienen würde, würde er also nur schätzungsweise 60-80% dessen liefern, was vor einem Jahr durch die Röhren lief und da wiederum waren sie auch nicht annähernd zu 100% ausgelastet. Wenn jetzt also statt den zugesicherten 20-30% der technischen Gesamtkapazität in Europa nur 10-15% aus dem Hahn kommen, dann hat das einzig und allein einen Grund:
Putin will nicht.
Interessant wäre aber, welchen Anlass die Fachkraft für Maskenbestellungen hat, Erpressungsversuche durch einen Despoten schönzureden.




compisucher schrieb:


> Breaking NewsNATO will Zahl der schnellen Eingreifkräfte drastisch erhöhen[/SIZE][/HEADING]
> 27.06.2022, 13:09 Uhr
> *Die NATO will die Zahl ihrer schnellen Eingreifkräfte auf mehr als 300.000 erhöhen. Das kündigt Generalsekretär Stoltenberg vor dem Gipfeltreffen der 30 Mitgliedstaaten in Madrid an. Bislang umfasst die NATO-Eingreiftruppe NRF rund 40.000 Soldatinnen und Soldaten.*



Nice. Ich glaube es ist 7 Monate her, dass ich vorgeschlagen habe, doch mal eine Übung in 1/3 dieser Größenordnung an der russischen Grenze abzuhalten, damit sich um was anderes als um seine Einmarschpläne Gedanken machen muss  .




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Also wird doch eine Bedrohung wahrgenommen? Weil das ist ja eine drastische Aufstockung. Ich würde fast meinen das diese Streitmacht allein die Ukraine halten könnte gegen Russland.
> 
> Aber gut das so eine starke Botschaft gesendet wird.



Hauptaufgabe der Eingreiftruppen ist es, Litauen, Estland, Lettland, Polen und Norwegen (sowie künftig noch Finnland) gegen Russland zu halten. Also natürlich sollte die so dimensioniert sein, dass sie die russische Armee stoppen kann. Fraglich ist halt nur, warum sie die dafür nötigen Dimensionen noch nicht hatte, bevor Russland 10-20% seiner Streit- und damit schätzungsweise 50% seiner Offensivmacht in der Ukraine verheizt hat. Eigentlich hätte diese Aufstockung 2014 erfolgen müssen und heute könnte man 100000 abschmelzen, nachdem man gesehen hat "geht ja auch so".




brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe nicht den Eindruck das es egal ist!
> Zum einen, warum sollte man sich mehr Feinde machen als notwendig, dass ist unklug.



Es ist billig. Wie schon zynisch angemerkt wurde: Russland nutzt für die Massenangriffe nicht seine besten Waffen, sondern größtenteils alten Schrott, der eh mal weg musste. Das bessere Zeug könnte die Zahl unbeabsichtigter ziviler Opfer sicherlich um 50 bis 90% senken, aber das ist für die NATO-Grenzen reserviert.

Und mehr Feinde kann sich Putin in der Ukraine sowieso nicht mehr machen.



> Zum Zweiten sind zivile Opfer nicht gerade rumreich.



Was für einen Ruhm meinst du? Außerhalb Russlands ist man sowieso Pariah #1, da kann man den Ruf nicht weiter runinieren. Und innerhalb Russlands tauchen diese Folgen doch gar nicht in den Medien auf.



> Und zum Dritten kratzt es mächtig am Ego, wenn die Technologie nicht in der Lage ist den Willen umzusetzen und daraus vor den Augen der Welt auch noch zivile Opfer entstehen.
> Das ist für den Russen sehr wichtig!



Aber kein Grund, es gar nicht mehr zu versuchen. Zumal wir ja auch schon genug Flächenartillerieeinsätze gegen Wohngebiete gesehen haben um zu wissen, dass die vollständige Zerstörung ziviler Infrastruktur zur russischen Taktik gehört. Statt einer kriegsrelevanten Fabrik einen Kindergarten zu zerstören ist also kein Fehlschuss, sondern ein Treffer auf einem Tertiär- statt dem eigentlich anvisierten Primärziel.




Optiki schrieb:


> In anderen Situation haben sie jedoch reagiert, also ganz Lebensmüde sind sie auch nicht.



Wir reden von den gleichen Russen, die in Tschernobyl den Waldboden haben umgraben lassen, oder? "Nicht ganz Lebensmüde" heißt für die Befehlshaber: "Jemand anders steht in erster Reihe und badet den Schaden aus, meine Datscha steht 2000 km entfernt windaufwärts"




Optiki schrieb:


> Das Atomkraftwerk wird halt wahrscheinlich genau in einer Achse zu einer großen Stadt (Kiev) und dem schwarzen Meer liegen, welche sich für die Russen anbietet.



Du weißt, wie breit das schwarze Meer ist? Egal zu welchem Punkt du eine Verbindung ziehst, es gibt nicht "eine Achse", sondern ein Dreieck mit einem Öffnungswinkel von 40 bis 90° und irgendwo tief in dessen Fläche, die alle denkbaren Kurse repräsentiert gibt es einen einzigen Punkt, der das größte Kernkraftwerk Europas darstellt.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit russischer Raketen nicht von See, sondern von Land oder aus der Luft abgeschossen werden. Da hat man dann auf Kiev beinahe 270° denkbare Angriffsvektoren. Es ist also nicht nur nicht unvermeidbar, sondern mit hoher wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Zufall, wenn da häufiger die paar Bogenminuten mit besonders hohem Risiko als Kurs erwischt werden. Das ist eine klare Message an die Ukraine und an den Westen in bester Mafiamanier:
"Schöne Weizenfelder. Wäre doch wirklich schade, wenn die radioaktiv kontaminiert werden."


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, was die BRD unternimmt, um NS1 wieder auf 100% kommen zu lassen?


am besten gar nichts?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei 10,5 ct/kWh Gas. Leider seit Januar zu 90% fossil, weil Naturstrom den erneuerbaren Tarif erstmal eingestellt hat, aber früher lag der beim doppelten des 10%-Bio-Preises, was immer noch weiter unter deinem Preis wäre. Und ich kann damit auch die Heizung betreiben.


sorry, mit kryptographie hab ichs nicht so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt also statt den zugesicherten 20-30% der technischen Gesamtkapazität in Europa nur 10-15% aus dem Hahn kommen, dann hat das einzig und allein einen Grund:
> Putin will nicht.


>this.<


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juni 2022)

ziemlich krass, die Dinger sind nicht gerade günstig!




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541531250254643202

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534616580121829376

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juni 2022)

um welten unlustiger.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541489693098999810

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich zwischen Vietnam und Syrien/Lybien jemals wieder einen Krieg, an dem russische oder sowjetische Piloten in ihren Maschinen in nenneswerter Zahl beteiligt waren?
> Auf die Abschüsse arabischer Maschinen gebe ich wegen der oft fragwürdigen Zustände in Wartung/Bewaffnung/Ausbildung/Training nicht viel.


Naturgemäß ist dies nur sehr schwierig zu beantworten.

Die russischen Flugzeuglieferungen beinhalten in der Regel auch immer ein Kontingent an Piloten zur Ausbildung der lokalen Flugzeugführer und es gibt ein Pilotenleasing Konzept, welches sogar ganz offiziell beworben wird. Ich hatte seinerzeit beim letzten Besuch in LeBourget sogar den offiziellen Stand hierzu besichtigt.

Beispielhaftes:
1)
Quelle https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ägyptische_Luftstreitkräfte
zu Ägypten:
_1956 umfasste die Luftwaffe rund 400 Flugzeuge, darunter moderne Strahljäger der Typen De Havilland DH.100 Vampire, Gloster Meteor und MiG-15. Im Rahmen der Militärhilfe des Ostblocks dienten tschechoslowakische und sowjetische Piloten in der ägyptischen Luftwaffe,_

und russische Piloten in ägyptischen Diensten:
_








						Nahostkonflikt: Warum kämpften sowjetische und israelische Soldaten gegeneinander?
					

Offiziell hat es zwischen der UdSSR und Israel nie einen Krieg gegeben. Doch die Soldaten beider Länder kämpften im Nahostkonflikt mehrfach erbittert...




					de.rbth.com
				



_
2)
Quelle: https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/Suchoi_Su-27
Im Eritrea-Äthiopien-Krieg wurden 2016 vier MiG-29 aus Eritrea (geflogen von ukrainischen Söldnern) von Su-27 aus Äthiopien abgeschossen, die wiederum von russischen Söldnern geflogen wurden.[3]

3)
Angeblich wären schon vor der Intervention der Russen in Syrien grob 25% "geleaste" russische Piloten im Einsatz gewesen (ähnlich wie in Ägypten):
Hierzu gibt es aber kaum belegbare Quellen.
Da in Summe über 400 syrische Kampfflugzeuge zw. ca. 1960 und heute abgeschossen wurden, dürften auch einige russische Piloten darunter gewesen sein. Wie viele ist aber pure Spekulation.
Eine rein subjektive Schätzung von mir tendiert in Richtung 5-10%.

Grundsätzlich:
Russische Piloten fanden sich in praktisch allen Ländern wieder, die auch russische Flugzeuge gekauft hatten.
Somit praktisch ganz Afrika, Indien und einige ostasiatische Länder.
Wenn man so will, gibt es das Söldner Konzept bei Piloten schon viel länger als Wagnergruppe oder dgl.

Vice Versa trifft dies natürlich auch auf US oder westl. Lieferungen zu.
Saudi-Arabien:
Die ersten Geschwader von F-15 wurden ausschließlich am Anfang von US Piloten geflogen.
Und Du willst nicht wissen, wer die Saudis am Eurofighter trainiert hat...


----------



## behemoth85 (28. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur an der Spitze ein paar Leute die völlig durchgedreht sind (sehr wahrscheinlich vorhanden) und beim ausführenden Personal genug Leute die lieber ungefragt Befehle ausführen statt als Befehlsverweigerer erschossen zu werden (garantiert vorhanden).
> Schon fliegen die Raketen übers Kernkraftwerk.
> 
> Natürlich sind die (meisten) Russen nicht lebensmüde. Aber man sollte nie vergessen es ist Krieg. Krieg ist chaotisch. Wenn da die falschen Leute in einer ungünstigen Lage zusammenkommen können schnell Entscheidungen und Handlungen passieren die völlig gegen jede Vernunft sind.


Die Russen werden aber gerne als unberechenbar wahrgenommen, um so Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen und mögliche Schritte des Westens zu haben. Die spielen ihr Spiel nach eigenen Regeln, und sämtliche Kritik dient ihren Image um als Gefahr wahrgenommen zu werden. Erst jetzt offenbart sich dass Vieles was über ihre Kraft herum kursierte, einfach nur Mythos war.

Eine größere Gefahr liegt mMn in der instabilen Einigkeit des Westens und den unterschiedlichen Interessen der größten Länder.


----------



## Optiki (28. Juni 2022)

Hmm, weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll:


*



 Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



twitter.com/i/web/status/1541854924111224833

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

Wahrscheinlich nur was auf dem Papier für Erdogan fürs Wahlvolk


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

> 16.26 Uhr: G7-Staaten wollen trotz Putin-Einladung am G20-Gipfel teilnehmen​Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD) geht davon aus, dass die G7-Staats- und Regierungschefs trotz der Einladung von Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin am G20-Gipfel im November in Indonesien teilnehmen werden. Es habe beim G7-Gipfel auf Schloss Elmau "große Einigkeit" gegeben, "dass wir die G20 nicht auseinander treiben wollen", sagte Scholz zum Abschluss des Treffens am Dienstag. Aus heutiger Sicht sei die Entscheidung der G7-Spitzen, "dass sie da sich hinbegeben".
> 
> Ein Berater Putins hatte am Montag gesagt, dass der russische Präsident an dem G20-Gipfel am 15. und 16. November teilnehmen wolle. Die indonesische Regierung als aktueller G20-Vorsitz hat auch den ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj eingeladen.
> 
> Italiens Ministerpräsident Mario Draghi ging aber am Dienstag nicht von einer persönliche Teilnahme Putins aus. Indonesiens Präsident Joko Widodo, der auch am G7-Gipfel teilgenommen hatte, habe diese ausgeschlossen. "Da war er kategorisch, er wird nicht kommen." Denkbar sei vielleicht "eine Teilnahme aus der Ferne" etwa per Videoschalte, sagte Draghi. "Wir werden sehen."


Quelle: G7-Staaten wollen trotz Putin-Einladung am G20-Gipfel teilnehmen

Ich finde das richtig. Putin wird eh nicht persönlich da hinkommen.

Und noch ein interessantes Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYvtV7HSvws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (28. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur was auf dem Papier für Erdogan fürs Wahlvolk


also das sie Zugeständnisse machen war mir schon klar, aber dass sie in dem Umfang den Wünschen von Erdogan entsprechen, ist vlt schon ein Zeichen, wv Respekt sie vor der aktuellen Situation haben. 

Es gibt schon wieder Gerüchte über beladene Bomber die fliegen, was möchten die Russen eigentlich gerade damit erreichen. Sie müssen doch langsam mal begriffen haben, dass deren Raketen einfach zu schlecht treffen und sie so, zu viele Zivilisten treffen. Wenn sie Antischiffs Raketen auf Fabriken schießen und dann nicht einen Treffer landen, dann müssen sie doch mal die Taktik umstellen. Alleine in der letzten Wochen, sollen es Raketen im Wert von über 200 Millionen Doller gewesen sein, die Dinger wachsen denen doch auch nicht nach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das richtig. Putin wird eh nicht persönlich da hinkommen.


Darf er ja gar nicht sagt der Hausherr.
Ich würde wenn er digital zugeschaltet werden will ja witzig finden, wenn die Leitung da aus technischen Gründen nicht funktioniert weil keine Ahnung. Ne Turbine im Serverschrank kaputt ist die in Timbuktu gewartet werden muss.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Erst jetzt offenbart sich dass Vieles was über ihre Kraft herum kursierte, einfach nur Mythos war.


Naja... die anfängliche Kriegführung/Organisation und das verwendete Material mag ziemlich schlecht und die generelle Performance der Armee weit unter ihren Möglichkeiten gelegen haben, dennoch schießen die Russen riesige Landstriche seit Monaten kurz und klein. Die feuerwalze mag unkontrollierter als erwartet sein aber sie walzt totzdem. :-/


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Darf er ja gar nicht sagt der Hausherr.
> Ich würde wenn er digital zugeschaltet werden will ja witzig finden, wenn die Leitung da aus technischen Gründen nicht funktioniert weil keine Ahnung. Ne Turbine im Serverschrank kaputt ist die in Timbuktu gewartet werden muss.


Ja das wäre gut.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also das sie Zugeständnisse machen war mir schon klar, aber dass sie in dem Umfang den Wünschen von Erdogan entsprechen, ist vlt schon ein Zeichen, wv Respekt sie vor der aktuellen Situation haben.


Das sieht alles sehr nach rosigen Ankündigungen aus. Ein Hammer wären F35 seitens der USA (verkauft, nicht verschenkt)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Darf er ja gar nicht sagt der Hausherr.
> Ich würde wenn er digital zugeschaltet werden will ja witzig finden, wenn die Leitung da aus technischen Gründen nicht funktioniert weil keine Ahnung. Ne Turbine im Serverschrank kaputt ist die in Timbuktu gewartet werden muss.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das wäre gut.


durchaus möglich, dass sich darum gekümmert wird.


gerade im TV. Ob es später noch zu sehen ist, weiss ich nicht, aber denke schon:








						Warum Ukraine - Die ganze Doku | ARTE
					

Mittendrin, an der Front oder beim zivilen Widerstand, filmte der französische Journalist und Publizist Bernard-Henri Lévy den Krieg in der Ukraine. Ein beeindruckend hautnahes Erlebnis, eine Aufforderung zum Handeln an Europa – und ein Hilferuf im Namen der Demokratie.




					www.arte.tv


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

> 28.6.2022 • 20:35 Uhr
> Offenbar Kehrtwende der Türkei im Streit um NATO-Beitritt von Schweden und Finnland​
> Nach Angaben des finnischen Präsidenten Sauli Niinistö gibt die Türkei ihren Widerstand gegen den möglichen NATO-Beitritt Finnlands und Schwedens auf. Demnach sei bei einem Treffen mit NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg, Schwedens Ministerpräsidentin Magdalena Andersson und dem türkischen Präsidenten Recep Tayyip Erdogan ein Memorandum unterzeichnet worden, in dem der türkische Staatschef zusichert, den geplanten Beitritt der beiden Länder zu unterstützen.
> 
> ...


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja... die anfängliche Kriegführung/Organisation und das verwendete Material mag ziemlich schlecht und die generelle Performance der Armee weit unter ihren Möglichkeiten gelegen haben, dennoch schießen die Russen riesige Landstriche seit Monaten kurz und klein. Die feuerwalze mag unkontrollierter als erwartet sein aber sie walzt totzdem. :-/



Aber zu welchem Preis ? Deren Verluste sind doch so hoch dass sie von Beginn an in großen Schwierigkeiten sind. Tausende Panzer und Soldaten wurden wissentlich verschmelzt für paar Kilometer Land. Es sterben täglich Russen für die Politik des Kreml.

Die wären garnicht im Stande so etwas mit einem NATO Staat zu machen welcher voll gepumpt wär mit schwersten Waffen in hoher Anzahl.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die wären garnicht im Stande so etwas mit einem NATO Staat zu machen welcher voll gepumpt wär mit schwersten Waffen in hoher Anzahl.


Da würden dann vermutlich Atomwaffen genutzt werden. Da wäre noch mehr kaputt.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da würden dann vermutlich Atomwaffen genutzt werden. Da wäre noch mehr kaputt.


Blödsinn..


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da würden dann vermutlich Atomwaffen genutzt werden. Da wäre noch mehr kaputt.


Aber auch nur von Seiten der Russen, denn konventionell würden die fürchterlich auf die Nase bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

Das Ukrainische Parlament hat ein Gesetz zur "Entrussifizierung" der Ukraine durchgewunken, in selbigen wird u.a. auch der Verkauf von Büchern und Musik auf russisch verboten, zum in Kraft treten fehlt nur noch die Unterschrift des Präsdienten:



> Neue Gesetze sollen die "Entrussifizierung" der Ukraine vorantreiben. Dazu gehört das Verbot russischer Bücher und Musik. In den Gassen von Kiews großem Buchmarkt Petriwka streiten Händler und Leser darüber, ob es sich dabei um sinnvollen Schutz vor russischer Propaganda handelt oder eine riskante Verwechslung von "Kultur und Faschismus".
> ...
> Die Gesetze verbieten namentlich den Import aller Bücher, die in Russland und Belarus herausgebracht wurden, unabhängig vom Autor. Bei Zuwiderhandlung sind Strafen vorgesehen.
> ...
> Die Gesetze verbieten auch das Abspielen russischer Musik im Fernsehen, im Radio sowie an öffentlichen Plätzen, wenn sie nach 1991 verfasst wurde.



Finde ich in der Form äußerst fragwürdig und sollte von der westlichen Politik auch klar Richtung Kiew kritisiert werden.









						Ukraine plant russische Bücher und Musik zu verbieten: Bewohner gespalten
					

Mitte Juni verabschiedet das ukrainische Parlament mehrere Gesetzestexte zur Wahrung der ukrainischen Kultur. Dazu zählt das Verbot von russischen Büchern und Musik. Unter der ukrainischen Bevölkerung herrscht Uneinigkeit über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser "Entrussifizierung".




					web.de


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Finde ich in der Form äußerst fragwürdig und sollte von der westlichen Politik auch klar Richtung Kiew kritisiert werden.


Unter den aktuellen Umständen alles andere als fragwürdig. Sind die Russen doch selber schuld. Vorallem haben sie doch zuerst mit der Russifizierung begonnen, und unbequeme Ukrainer landen einfach in Lagern.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Unter den aktuellen Umständen alles andere als fragwürdig. Sind die Russen doch selber schuld.


Komm, sei besser ruhig und geh vor dem Bundesfinanzministerium Literatur verbrennen, ehrlich!
Weit ab ist das was die Ukraine damit beschließt, auch nicht davon...


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komm, sei ruhig und geh vor dem Finanzministerium Literatur verbrennen, ehrlich!


Sicher, man ist im Krieg mit nem Agressor welcher täglich Unschuldige missbraucht und abknallt wie Wild und dieser arme Staat soll dann noch kulturförder Programme zu Verständigung auf den Weg bringen oder was ? 

Es ist eben Krieg, und ruhig kannst du selber sein.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Finde ich in der Form äußerst fragwürdig und sollte von der westlichen Politik auch klar Richtung Kiew kritisiert werden.


Ach komm, sei ruhig, wenn du nicht alle relevanten Passagen zitierst. 



> So bleiben Bücher in russischer Sprache, die in der Ukraine oder anderen Ländern veröffentlicht wurden, erlaubt, so lange Russisch die Muttersprache des Autors ist und dieser nicht als der Ukraine gegenüber feindselig eingestellt gilt. Große Klassiker der russischen Literatur, wie Puschkin und Tolstoi, sind ohnehin von dem Bann ausgenommen.



Es geht bei diesen Gesetzen nur darum, dass man aktuelle russische Literatur, besonders die, die hier schon mal verlinkt wurde, also z.B. die mit Kamerad Hitler und Stalin gemeinsam gegen die USA,  nicht mehr verkauft werden darf. Gleiches gilt für die gleichgeschalteten Ergüsse der russischen Medienlandschaft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die wären garnicht im Stande so etwas mit einem NATO Staat zu machen welcher voll gepumpt wär mit schwersten Waffen in hoher Anzahl.


Klar, konventionell würde die NATO Russland schnell vom Platz fegen. Das wissen die Russen auch will ich schwer hoffen. Trotzdem bleibt ein autokratischer Staat mit Atomwaffen immer gefährlich - das Argument einen Atomkrieg kann niemand gewinnen ist zwar richtig aber es wäre nicht das erste Mal in der Menschheitsgeschichte wo Wahnsinn über Vernunft gesiegt hat. Nur in dem Fall wahrscheinlich das für lange Zeit letzte Mal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2022)

> So bleiben Bücher in russischer Sprache, die in der Ukraine oder anderen Ländern veröffentlicht wurden, erlaubt, so lange Russisch die Muttersprache des Autors ist und dieser nicht als der Ukraine gegenüber feindselig eingestellt gilt.


Aber mal ganz ehrlich, was bringt ein solcher Blödsinn?
Das zeigt doch einfach, wie gestört der Staat da mittlerweile ist.
Ich sehe da einfach staatliche Ideologie, um die Leute zu schikanieren. Einen praktischen Nutzen hat das nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, konventionell würde die NATO Russland schnell vom Platz fegen. Das wissen die Russen auch will ich schwer hoffen. Trotzdem bleibt ein autokratischer Staat mit Atomwaffen immer gefährlich - das Argument einen Atomkrieg kann niemand gewinnen ist zwar richtig aber es wäre nicht das erste Mal in der Menschheitsgeschichte wo Wahnsinn über Vernunft gesiegt hat. Nur in dem Fall wahrscheinlich das für lange Zeit letzte Mal.


Naja wir beziehen uns wohl nur auf Verteidigung, undenkbar dass irgendein Staat russisches Territorium annektieren würde. 

Was die Atombomben betrifft braucht es langfristig aber auch ein Gegengewicht, ergo Stationierung solcher in Staaten der Ostflanke. Generell brauchst du so ziemlich bei jeder Waffengattung doch eine Antwort ansonsten bist du nicht vorbereitet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja wir beziehen uns wohl nur auf Verteidigung, undenkbar dass irgendein Staat russisches Territorium annektieren würde.


Kommt drauf an, wer das wie betrachtet, siehe Krim.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das zeigt doch einfach, wie gestört der Staat da mittlerweile ist.


Wieso gestört? Ich persönlich fand bei uns auch das Abdrehen von RT und Konsorten absolut folgerichtig. Außer Kremlpropaganda kam da nämlich nicht sonderlich viel.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach staatliche Ideologie, um die Leute zu schikanieren. Einen praktischen Nutzen hat das nicht.


Nicht um Leute zu schikanieren. Es geht hier um Signale. Der russische Angriffskrieg gebiert aktuell die reale ukrainische Nation. Russland spricht diesem Land das Existenzrecht ab, woraufhin es sich immer mehr vom einstigen Sowjetherrscher emanzipiert. Russland erschafft gerade durch die hemmungslose Gewalt einen in allen Belangen selbstbewussten und sich selbst bewussten Staat. Wenn Russland es nicht schafft diesen Prozess zu stoppen, dann wird die Ukraine zu einem Infernal für die russichen Bemühungen um mehr Einfluß in den alten Sowjetrepubliken.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wieso gestört? Ich persönlich fand bei uns auch das Abdrehen von RT und Konsorten absolut folgerichtig.



Weil es da nicht ausschließlich um Kremlpropaganda ala RT bei geht, dann würde ich sicherlich nichts dazu sagen.

Dieses Gesetz betrifft aber alle Film, Musikproduktionen und Bücher die in Russland entstehen, unabhängig von der politischen Einstellung des Autors, oder dem Inhalt des Werkes:



> ...*aller Bücher*,* die in Russland und Belarus herausgebracht wurden*, *unabhängig vom Autor*. Bei Zuwiderhandlung sind Strafen vorgesehen.



Wenn du als Buchautor, oder Musiker, jetzt kein Kremlhöriger Schoßhund bist, aber in Russland / Weißrussland geblieben bist, dort einfach den Lebensmittelpunkt hast, weil du z.B. deine kranken Eltern pflegst, einen Partner / Partnerin / Familie hast die nicht ins Ausland will, ein Haus besitzt, oder auch schlicht einfach persönlich nicht vorstellen kannst deine Heimat zu verlassen, aber am Ende letztlich überhaupt keine politischen Bücher schreibst, sondern z.B. nur Kochbücher, oder Lieder über alltägliche Themen, würdest du genauso unter dieses Gesetz fallen, wie jedes propagandistische Werke von RT!

Durch das Gesetz wirst du einfach pauschal mit abgeurteilt, einfach nur weil dein Werk aus Russland stammt!

Und tut mir ja leid, aber das ist einfach nur undemokratisch, bzw. sowas erwarte ich von einem autokratischen Regime, wie z.B. dem von Assad, Erdogan, Xi Yinping, oder Putin, aber nicht von einem Staat, der als Beitrittskandidat gerne mal irgendwann in die EU möchte!



> Nicht um Leute zu schikanieren. Es geht hier um Signale. Der russische Angriffskrieg gebiert aktuell die reale ukrainische Nation.* Russland spricht diesem Land das Existenzrecht ab*, woraufhin es sich immer mehr vom einstigen Sowjetherrscher emanzipiert.



Nein!
Hauptsächlich spricht das in Moskau regierende Regime der Ukraine die Existenz ab, das ist immer noch ein Unterschied.
Davon ab, sehe ich nicht wie das generele Verbot, unter Strafe, von Kochbüchern, oder jewegier anderer normaler Alltagsliteratur, in russisch, aus Russland, da eine angemessene Antwort darauf darstellt, aber bitte, kannst mir das gerne darlegen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juni 2022)

noch ist keine übersetzung da, aber.... 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542037925348737025

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wieso gestört? Ich persönlich fand bei uns auch das Abdrehen von RT und Konsorten absolut folgerichtig. Außer Kremlpropaganda kam da nämlich nicht sonderlich viel.
> 
> 
> Nicht um Leute zu schikanieren. Es geht hier um Signale. Der russische Angriffskrieg gebiert aktuell die reale ukrainische Nation. Russland spricht diesem Land das Existenzrecht ab, woraufhin es sich immer mehr vom einstigen Sowjetherrscher emanzipiert. Russland erschafft gerade durch die hemmungslose Gewalt einen in allen Belangen selbstbewussten und sich selbst bewussten Staat. Wenn Russland es nicht schafft diesen Prozess zu stoppen, dann wird die Ukraine zu einem Infernal für die russichen Bemühungen um mehr Einfluß in den alten Sowjetrepubliken.


Genau, die Signale sind, dass man nichts bessere zu tun hat, also zu zensieren. Ist halt einfach arm. Und jeder Staat der zensiert, will die Bürger vor was beschützen. Erinnert euch mal an den antifaschistischen Schutzwall. Da sollte auch nur geschützt werden, war aber Schikane.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Ukrainische Parlament hat ein Gesetz zur "Entrussifizierung" der Ukraine durchgewunken, in selbigen wird u.a. auch der Verkauf von Büchern und Musik auf russisch verboten, zum in Kraft treten fehlt nur noch die Unterschrift des Präsdienten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... werden damit nicht von der UKR sogenannte russische Narrative bedient?

News: zum zerstörten Einkaufzentrum in Kremtschuck mit mehr als tausend Zivilisten

„Die Besatzer haben mit Raketen auf ein Einkaufszentrum geschossen, in dem mehr als tausend Zivilisten waren“, schrieb Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj bei Telegram. Angaben der ukrainischen Luftstreitkräfte zufolge sollen bei dem Angriff Luft-Boden-Raketen des Typs X-22 eingesetzt worden sein.

*Update vom 28. Juni, 10.59 Uhr:* Das zerstörte Einkaufzentrum in Kremtschuck sei nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums nicht von einer Rakete getroffen worden. Das Feuer soll durch „die Detonation von gelagerter Munition für westliche Waffen“ ausgebrochen sein, wie der _Guardian _mit Verweis auf den russischen Lagebericht vermeldet. Dem Bericht zufolge habe das russische Militär am Montag einen „hochpräzisen Luftschlag“ auf Hangars in Kremetschuk ausgeübt. Diese sollen als Munitionslager gedient haben. Als Folge des Luftschlags sei das durch die Explosion der Munition verursachte Feuer auch auf ein nahegelegenes Einkaufszentrum übergesprungen.

In der Vergangenheit dementierte Moskau immer wieder den Angriff von zivilen Zielen im Rahmen des Ukraine-Kriegs. Auch die Raketenangriffe auf Kiew am Wochenende hätten nach russischen Angaben nur deswegen zivile Ziele getroffen, weil die ukrainischen Truppen diese abfangen wollte.









						„Ausgezehrt“? Briten sehen Russland vor Problemen – doch Putin-Sprecher gibt düstere Antwort zu Kriegs-Ende
					

Russland bestreitet einen direkten Angriff auf ein Einkaufszentrum in der Ukraine. Die Kämpfe dauern weiter an. Der News-Ticker zum Ukraine-Krieg.




					www.tz.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das zerstörte Einkaufzentrum in Kremtschuck sei nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums nicht von einer Rakete getroffen worden. Das Feuer soll durch „die Detonation von gelagerter Munition für westliche Waffen“ ausgebrochen sein, wie der _Guardian _mit Verweis auf den russischen Lagebericht vermeldet. Dem Bericht zufolge habe das russische Militär am Montag einen „hochpräzisen Luftschlag“ auf Hangars in Kremetschuk ausgeübt


Schön. Da hat der Kreml leider die Lügenstory ein bisschen zu früh rausgehauen, grade als westliche Geheimdienste schreiben dass es durchaus ein Versehen gewesen sein könnte dass die Mall getroffen wurde.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schön. Da hat der Kreml leider die Lügenstory ein bisschen zu früh rausgehauen, grade als westliche Geheimdienste schreiben dass es durchaus ein Versehen gewesen sein könnte dass die Mall getroffen wurde.


... wie, es war doch kein russischer Terroranschlag mot Hochpräzisionsraketen auf ein Einkaufszentrum in dem mehr als tausend Zivilisten waren? 
Wo kann man die Geheimdienst-Erkenntnis denn nachlesen? Es interessiert mich. Die Darstellung der Russen wurde u.a. in der UN Sitzung mitgeteilt.
Ich finde das irgendwie komisch. Da wird extra ein UN-Rat einberufen und Selenski fordert die Einstufung Russlands zum Terrorstaat von der UN. Und dann das: Pustekuchen, war kein Anschlag, nur ein Versehen.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie, es war doch kein russischer Terroranschlag mot Hochpräzisionsraketen auf ein Einkaufszentrum in dem mehr als tausend Zivilisten waren?
> Wo kann man die Geheimdienst-Erkenntnis denn nachlesen? Es interessiert mich. Die Darstellung der Russen wurde u.a. in der UN Sitzung mitgeteilt.
> Ich finde das irgendwie komisch. Da wird extra ein UN-Rat einberufen und Selenski fordert die Einstufung Russlands zum Terrorstaat von der UN. Und dann das: Pustekuchen, war kein Anschlag, nur ein Versehen.


Wenn man versucht mit zwei Anti-Schiffs Raketen (2x 1000Kg Sprengsoff) mitten im Wohngebiet eine Halle zu treffen, obwohl sie wissen, dass diese Raketen eine Abweichung von über 100m haben können, dann kann ich es schon verstehen, wenn man von terroristischen Aktionen spricht.

schau es dir auf Twitter an, es gibt sogar ein Video vom Treffer des Centers, zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wahrscheinlich nicht mehr 1000 Leute da, weil es einen Luftalarm gab, einige Tode werden einfach dort angestellt gewesen sein, ich habe mind. 2 weiblich Leichen in zivilen Sachen gesehen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541751559381569536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hochpräzise ist das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Geheimdienst-Erkenntnis denn nachlesen?


Britischer Geheimdienst (@defenceHQ), Eintrag von heute morgen


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Britischer Geheimdienst (@defenceHQ), Eintrag von heute morgen


Oder hier:








						London: Angriff könnte Versehen gewesen sein
					

Mehrere Menschen sind bei dem russischen Raketenangriff auf ein Einkaufszentrum in der Ukraine gestorben. Während der ukrainische Präsident von einem gezielten Beschuss spricht, streitet Russland die Behauptungen ab. Und auch Erkenntnisse britischer Geheimdienste stehen im Kontrast zu Selenskyjs...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Allerdings gebe ich auch @Optiki vollkommen recht:
Für ne gerade mal 1000 m² große, ungehärtete Industriehalle zwei schwere Seezielflugkörper einzusetzen und dann auch noch um gute 200 m daneben zu zielen, trotz Satellitennavigation + Russen-GPS ist an militärischem Dilettantismus kaum zu übertreffen.

Was machen die Russen eigentlich, wenn die mal ein Schiff treffen sollten?
1000 Raketen und einen Zufallstreffer?

Bei der Treffergenauigkeit könnten die Amis alle ihre Flugzeugträger im schwarzen Meer parken und beruhigt Frühstücken gehen, würde eh nix relevantes passieren.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Britischer Geheimdienst (@defenceHQ), Eintrag von heute morgen


... meine Irritation nimmt zu ...

Quelle: https://mobile.twitter.com/DefenceHQ?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

"Russland behauptet, dass es keine zivile Infrastruktur angreift und dass es Präzisionsraketen verwendet. In dieser Woche zerstörte es ein Einkaufszentrum in Krementschuk, was schreckliche Verluste an Menschenleben verursachte. Die Welt kann sehen, dass die Lügen des Kremls keinen Sinn ergeben."

Ist doch die Nachricht die du meintest, oder?


compisucher schrieb:


> Oder hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... oder vielleicht es ist evtl. so, wie die Russen es sagten ... die Wirkung im eigentlichen Ziel, westliches Waffen/Muntionslager, führte zu einer massiven Explosion was in der angrenzenden Mall zu einem Feuer führte.

Man stellt sich die Frage, warum militärische Equipment, welche der Russe definitiv angreifen wird, in direkter Nähe von zivilen Einrichtungen lagert. Dafür gibt es doch normal speziell, gesicherte Einrichtungen, oder? Ich habe bisher in keinem Land der Erde gesehen, dass im Umkreis von zivilen Einrichtungen Waffen und Munition gelagert werden. Abgesehen von Waffenläden. Und insbesondere in der UKR müsste man doch mitbekommen haben, dass diese Kombi aus den verschiedensten Gründen immer zivile Opfer mit sich bringt. 
Das ist wie Soldaten im Krankenwagen zum Einsatz fahren und dann den Abschuss eines Krankenwagens reklamieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juni 2022)

Ich meinte den Twitterpost von 7:22 Uhr heute Morgen von @defencehq. Kanns grade nicht als screen einbetten da mobil unterwegs. Siehe auch Artikel von compisucher der darauf basiert.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... meine Irritation nimmt zu ...
> 
> Quelle: https://mobile.twitter.com/DefenceHQ?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> ...


Aber @brooker :
Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn 2 to Raketen genau ein Einkaufszentrum treffen, dass entgegen der Mitteilung aus Russland tatsächlich voll mit Leuten war(ob es dann 1000 waren, weiss ich nicht) und die Rettungskräfte zerfetzte Frauen und Kinder herausziehen?
Natürlich geht Selenskyi in den Orbit der Empörung an die Decke.

Dann noch on top von "Hochpräzisionswaffen" zu reden und das eigentliche Ziel um 200 m zu verfehlen...

In der anvisierten Lagerhalle war übrigens angeblich nur ein Feldlazarett aus britischen Beständen eingelagert, ob das stimmt weiss ich aber nicht, habe ich nur über socialmedia mitbekommen. Link wäre unsicher, will nix verbreiten was evtl. falsch ist.
So viel zur Zielaufklärung der Russen in einer Stadt voll Zivilisten.


brooker schrieb:


> ... oder vielleicht es ist evtl. so, wie die Russen es sagten ... die Wirkung im eigentlichen Ziel, westliches Waffen/Muntionslager, führte zu einer massiven Explosion was in der angrenzenden Mall zu einem Feuer führte.


Nein, es waren nachweislich zwei Direkttreffer, wie die brit. Aufklärung mitteilt - Thema durch


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist doch die Nachricht die du meintest, oder?
> 
> ... oder vielleicht es ist evtl. so, wie die Russen es sagten ... die Wirkung im eigentlichen Ziel, westliches Waffen/Muntionslager, führte zu einer massiven Explosion was in der angrenzenden Mall zu einem Feuer führte.


Es ist mal wieder schön, soll man dir wirklich alles vorkauen und dir Bilder malen.

direkter Treffer auf das Einkaufszentrum, sogar auf Video:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542038595170713600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Treffer Nr. 2 der Rand einer Lagerhalle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst ja jetzt mal die ganze Munition und die Fahrzeuge suchen, die da angeblich waren:

hier hast dazu noch mehr Bilder:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541767501759250432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






brooker schrieb:


> Man stellt sich die Frage, warum militärische Equipment, welche der Russe definitiv angreifen wird, in direkter Nähe von zivilen Einrichtungen lagert. Dafür gibt es doch normal speziell, gesicherte Einrichtungen, oder?


Die Ukrainer können alles, überall Lagern, wo sie wollen und nein es gibt nicht hunderte von sicheren Einrichtungen, zum verstecken von Zeug. Wie geschrieben, hol deine Lupe raus und suche die Munition und die Waffen

Wenn du keine Waffe hast, die ausreichend trifft, dann lass es einfach und fertig. Die Russen sollten langsam wissen, wie schlecht sie treffen.


brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher in keinem Land der Erde gesehen, dass im Umkreis von zivilen Einrichtungen Waffen und Munition gelagert werden. Abgesehen von Waffenläden. Und insbesondere in der UKR müsste man doch mitbekommen haben, dass diese Kombi aus den verschiedensten Gründen immer zivile Opfer mit sich bringt.


wie kann man so ein Müll schreiben, die Russen und ihre Separatisten machen genau das Gleiche, nur dass sie die Angreifer sind und somit dort gar nichts zu suchen haben


brooker schrieb:


> Das ist wie Soldaten im Krankenwagen zum Einsatz fahren und dann den Abschuss eines Krankenwagens reklamieren.


Weil du ein Video gesehen hast, wo Soldaten in einem Krankenwagen gesehen hast, deswegen dürfen die Russen trotzdem nicht auf einen Krankenwagen schießen der mit Blaulicht auf der Landstraße ankommt, dann sollen sie ihn halt anhalten.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder schön, soll man dir wirklich alles vorkauen und dir Bilder malen.


Nein. Ich möchte nichts vorgekaut bekommen. Ich würde es aber sehr begrüßen, wenn man sich an die Forenregeln hält und seine Aussagen mit einer direkten Quellenangabe versieht. Dann brauche ich diese Frage nicht zu stellen und du dich nicht aufregen. Danke.



Optiki schrieb:


> direkter Treffer ...


Hier der offizielle Bericht zum Vorfall inkl. Video in dem man die Lage des Einkaufszentrums und des Ziels sehr deutlich erkennen kann.









						Russian Ministry Of Defence Shed Light On Recent Strikes In Kremenchug
					

On June 28th, the Russian Ministry of Defence reported on the missile strikes in the Ukrainian city of Kremenchug in...




					southfront.org
				






Optiki schrieb:


> wie kann man so ein Müll schreiben,


... teile ich dir auch so herablassend mit, dass ich deine Meinung nicht teile?


Optiki schrieb:


> Weil du ein Video gesehen hast, wo Soldaten in einem Krankenwagen gesehen hast, deswegen dürfen die Russen trotzdem nicht auf einen Krankenwagen schießen der mit Blaulicht auf der Landstraße ankommt, dann sollen sie ihn halt anhalten.


Du hast das Video mit ca. 9 UKR Soldaten unter Waffen also auch gesehen. Gut das es nicht abgestritten wird. Die im Video erkennbare Situation zeigt eine Verlegung in einem Krankenwagen und verstößt gegen die Genfer Konvention.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... teile ich dir auch so herablassend mit, dass ich deine Meinung nicht teile?


Du gibst hier, ohne auch nur einmal zu hinterfragen, 1 zu 1 die Kremlpropaganda wieder und wunderst dich dass das nicht gut ankommt. Ernsthaft?


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hier der offizielle Bericht zum Vorfall inkl. Video in dem man die Lage des Einkaufszentrums und des Ziels sehr deutlich erkennen kann.


Schön, man erkennt (auf dem übrigens ukrainischen Video) das brennende Einkaufszentrum und den Teiltreffer der besagten Lagerhalle, die überraschender Weise leer ist...


brooker schrieb:


> Russian Ministry Of Defence Shed Light On Recent Strikes In Kremenchug
> 
> 
> On June 28th, the Russian Ministry of Defence reported on the missile strikes in the Ukrainian city of Kremenchug in...
> ...


Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob da eine Wahrnehmensverschiebung vorhanden ist.
Russische Soldaten töten und vergewaltigen wahllos ukrainische Zivilisten und jetzt wegen Absicht oder Doofheit (deine Wahl) ein EKZ in die Luft jagen?
Und du ziehst die Karte der Genfer Konvention, wenn ukrainische Soldaten in einem Saniwagen wegfahren ?
Alles Klar...


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Nein. Ich möchte nichts vorgekaut bekommen. Ich würde es aber sehr begrüßen, wenn man sich an die Forenregeln hält und seine Aussagen mit einer direkten Quellenangabe versieht. Dann brauche ich diese Frage nicht zu stellen und du dich nicht aufregen. Danke.


die Bilder liegen seit Tagen vor, ich habe auch schon mehrmals passenden Quellen geteilt, wenn du immer noch bei deinen fragwürdigen bleiben willst, dann viel spaß


brooker schrieb:


> Hier der offizielle Bericht zum Vorfall inkl. Video in dem man die Lage des Einkaufszentrums und des Ziels sehr deutlich erkennen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieder ein Video von dieser Seite, von der schon bekannt ist, dass sie russische Propaganda teilt, lustigerweise haben die Leute die hier Kindergefängnis sind und mir dann regelmäßig Direktnachrichten schreiben auch immer nur Links zu solchen Müllseiten, wenn ihr die Information dort nicht ordentlich in Frage stellen könnt, sondern nur alles aus dem bösen Westen hinterfragt, solltet ihr an euch arbeiten oder solche Seiten meiden, weil offensichtlich fehlt euch der Internetführerschein 



brooker schrieb:


> ... teile ich dir auch so herablassend mit, dass ich deine Meinung nicht teile?


eine Meinung die absolut nicht mit der Realität zu tun hat, kann man irgendwann nicht mehr akzeptieren, alleine in den letzten 2 Wochen gab es zahlreichen Muntionslager von den Russen die in die Luft gejagt wurden, ich habe sogar ein Video hier geteilt und du behauptest, nur die Ukrainer würden es so lagern und sonst macht es auf der Welt gar keiner


brooker schrieb:


> Du hast das Video mit ca. 9 UKR Soldaten unter Waffen also auch gesehen. Gut das es nicht abgestritten wird. Die im Video erkennbare Situation zeigt eine Verlegung in einem Krankenwagen und verstößt gegen die Genfer Konvention.


Diese Fälle sind keine Rechtfertigung, die Russen dürfen deswegen nicht machen was sie wollen.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du gibst hier, ohne auch nur einmal zu hinterfragen, 1 zu 1 die Kremlpropaganda wieder und wunderst dich dass das nicht gut ankommt. Ernsthaft?


... es ist immer wieder erschreckend. Alles was nicht in von euch defonierten Medien steht ist Kremlpropagada. Da sagt Herr Selensky, es war ein Terroranschlag auf das Einkaufszentrum mit mehr als 1000 Besuchern. Russland dementiert und verweist auf bekämpfte militärische Ziele in der Umgebung. In der extra einberufenen UN-Sitzung fordert er die Einstufung von Russland als Terrorstaat auf Grund dieses Ereignisses. Später, so wie oben von einem Forenmitglied berichtet wurde, räumt der britische Geheimdienst ein, dass es sich wohlmöglich doch nicht um einen Terroranschlag gehandelt hat, sondern das wohl aus Versehen das Mall getroffen wurde.

Warum zeige ich ein Video von einer nicht gern gesehenen Quelle? Weil das keine Fragmente von irgendwas sind, sondern weil man genau sieht wo die Mall, die eigentlichen Ziele und die unübersehbaren Krater sich befinden. Schaut Euch an wo die Krater sind. Da haben die hier benannten 1000kg Raketen eingeschlagen.

Abschließend noch die mir wichtige Anmerkung bzw der Hinweis: ich bedauere zu tiefst, dass hier wieder unschuldige Zivilisten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sind und hoffe inständig, dass man auf beiden Seiten die Absicht und den Weg an den Verhandlungstisch wiederfindet. Die Zerstörung und das Leid muss ein Ende haben. Aber Waffenlieferungen beenden diesen Krieg nicht, sondern sind nur neue Ziele die u.U. weitere zivile Opfer fordern.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es ist immer wieder erschreckend. Alles was nicht in von euch defonierten Medien steht ist Kremlpropagada. Da sagt Herr Selensky, es war ein Terroranschlag auf das Einkaufszentrum mit mehr als 1000 Besuchern. Russland dementiert und verweist auf bekämpfte militärische Ziele in der Umgebung. In der extra einberufenen UN-Sitzung fordert er die Einstufung von Russland als Terrorstaat auf Grund dieses Ereignisses. Später, so wie oben von einem Forenmitglied berichtet wurde, räumt der britische Geheimdienst ein, dass es sich wohlmöglich doch nicht um einen Terroranschlag gehandelt hat, sondern das wohl aus Versehen das Mall getroffen wurde.


Woher soll die Welt wissen, was die Russen treffen wollen und was nicht? Sollen die Ukrainer jetzt immer warten, bis die Russen sich ihre Märschen ausgedacht habe. Sie haben in ihrer Meldung sogar behauptet, dass Einkaufszentrum wäre nicht offen und es wäre kein direkter Treffer gewesen. Ich habe dir jedoch das Video mit dem direkten Treffer verlinkt. Die Engländer können es auch nur Anhand von Satellitendaten auswerten und dann ein Aussage treffen. Die Aussage von Zelenskyy war zeitnahe nach dem Vorfall, dazu eine Schätzung der Menschen, keiner zählt permanent die Menschen in dem Einkaufszentrum, deswegen ist als ein bis zu Aussage zu sehen. 



brooker schrieb:


> Warum zeige ich ein Video von einer nicht gern gesehenen Quelle?


weil du sonst keine bessere findest wahrscheinlich


brooker schrieb:


> Weil das keine Fragmente von irgendwas sind, sondern weil man genau sieht wo die Mall, die eigentlichen Ziele und die unübersehbaren Krater sich befinden. Schaut Euch an wo die Krater sind. Da haben die hier benannten 1000kg Raketen eingeschlagen.


ich habe dir die Treffer auch gezeigt und die Bilder auf der Seite stammen auch nur aus der Ukraine und gleichen Bilder hatte ich auch vorliegen, nur haben meine Quellen schon am Tag des Vorfalls die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2022)

Was hier als Quelle angeführt wird, ist mal wieder Kohlenkeller-Klasse




__





						SouthFront – Psiram
					






					www.psiram.com
				











						SouthFront - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> SouthFront (sometimes written South Front) is a multilingual fake news website registered in Russia that "combines Kremlin talking points with detailed knowledge of military systems and ongoing conflicts and attempts to appeal to military enthusiasts, veterans, and conspiracy theorists."


Solchen Seiten glaubt man doch zu 200% jedes Wort, was über deren gesalbte und vom Zaren geweihte Finger geht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (29. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Britischer Geheimdienst (@defenceHQ), Eintrag von heute morgen





brooker schrieb:


> ...die hier?



Ist die hier (2. Absatz):




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542015593011871744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin mir ja darüber im klaren, dass solche Waffen trotz Satellitennavigation eine gewisse Abweichung aufweisen können (10-150 Meter - je nach System), aber statt der angepeilten "Infrastruktur" ein großes Einkaufzentrum einzuäschern, ist schon beeindruckend katastrophal.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

> 19:35 Uhr
> US-Geheimdienst: Putin will Großteil der Ukraine einnehmen​
> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin will nach Erkenntnissen des US-Geheimdienstes weiterhin den Großteil der Ukraine einnehmen. "Wir schätzen Präsident Putin so ein, dass er im Grunde dieselben politischen Ziele verfolgt wie zuvor. Das heißt, den größten Teil der Ukraine einzunehmen", sagt die Direktorin des US-Geheimdienstes der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Die Aussichten für den weiteren Verlauf des Krieges blieben daher "ziemlich düster".
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du gibst hier, ohne auch nur einmal zu hinterfragen, 1 zu 1 die Kremlpropaganda wieder und wunderst dich dass das nicht gut ankommt. Ernsthaft?


... es geht nicht um die Website, nicht um die Propaganda, es nur geht um das Video, welches ich zur Aufklärung als nützlich ansehen. @compisucher ... hat herausgefunden, dass es von der UKR stammt und trotzdem findet es den Weg in Kreml-Propaganda. Warum verwenden die Russen Videos der politischen Gegenseite für ihre Propaganda? Nur mal als Denkanstoß.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

Ist das nun irgendeine Taktik oder einfach nur dumm, wie die Russen Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen?









						Moskau zu NATO-Beschlüssen: "Sie wollen Russland blockieren"
					

Die NATO-Beschlüsse werden in Moskau als "zerstörerischer Kurs" bewertet. Und sie werden als Beweis gesehen, dass die "Spezialoperation" in der Ukraine der richtige Schritt war. Von Martha Wilczynski.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was hier als Quelle angeführt wird, ist mal wieder Kohlenkeller-Klasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es mag Leute geben die tun das. Ich tue es nicht! Ich weiss, niemand hat immer Recht und die Wahrheit findet man oft in der Mitte aller Aussagen oder nie. Probiere es doch mal aus, bspw. mit dem Spiegel und dem Anti-Spiegel. Über den Tellerrand schauen tut nicht weh und schadet auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist der Schlüssel für einen Kompromis.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das nun irgendeine Taktik oder einfach nur dumm, wie die Russen Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist in der Tat eine Frage der Sichtweise. Der Russe sieht das von der UKR nicht erfüllte Minsker Abkommen, die Aussagen von Selenski zur Aufhebung des Budapester Abkommen, die Angriffsvorbereitungen auf Donbass, Luhansk und die Krim. Hinzu die Biolabore und die Asov-Nationalisten sowie die militärischen Aktivitäten der NATO im Ausbildungslager an der polnischen Grenze. Und natürlich die Unterstützung des Westens für die UKR seit Kriegsbeginn.
Zur Einordnung: das ist lediglich eine sachlich, nüchterne Aufzählung aus russischer Sicht. Das heisst nicht, dass ich den Angriffskrieg gutheiße oder beführworte. Und falls jemand für die Aufzählung die Links benötigt, bitte einfach sagen. Ich verlinke gern die original Beiträge auf Russisch und mit deutscher Übersetzung.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Anti-Spiegel







__





						Thomas Röper – Psiram
					






					www.psiram.com
				



Wenn solche Leute und deren Blog deine Quellen sind, erklärt das so einiges. Als nächstes kommt man wohl wieder mit Alex Jones oder Ken Jebsen an, weil die sagen, was man gerne hören will.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das nun irgendeine Taktik oder einfach nur dumm, wie die Russen Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen?


Die drehen sich das doch immer so wie es  in ihre Welt passt.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... wie ich schrieb, keiner hat immer Recht und die Wahrheit ... usw.. Man bekommt dort den Hinweis auf die internationalen, originalen Quellen in ungeschnittener und vollständiger Form. Und das ist interessant und manchmal kommt durch den Gesamtkontext eine ganz andere Aussage zustande, als man sie im Header liesst. So, nun aber Schluss mit dem Thema, sonst bekomme ich von Herrn Röper noch Provision


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2022)

Meine Fresse als würdest du dich in Mein Kampf über das Judentum informieren wollen.

Das ist die Liga von der wir reden.


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Fresse als würdest du dich in Mein Kampf über das Judentum informieren wollen.
> 
> Das ist die Liga von der wir reden.


... da kann ich dir leider gerade nicht folgen. Wie meinst du das genau?


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da kann ich dir leider gerade nicht folgen. Wie meinst du das genau?


Das ist jetzt nen Witz, oder?


----------



## brooker (29. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nen Witz, oder?


... nein, kein Witz. Ich kann mit deinem Vergleich wirklich nichts anfangen und bräuchte da ne Erläuterung zu. Sorry.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es mag Leute geben die tun das. Ich tue es nicht! Ich weiss, niemand hat immer Recht und die Wahrheit findet man oft in der Mitte aller Aussagen oder nie. Probiere es doch mal aus, bspw. mit dem Spiegel und dem Anti-Spiegel. Über den Tellerrand schauen tut nicht weh und schadet auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist der Schlüssel für einen Kompromis.


während man die Artikel von Spiegel teilweise anzweifeln kann, sind die Artikel vom Anti Spiegel reiner Müll und haben nicht viel mit journalistischer Arbeit zu tun, bekommt man ja die Krise, wenn man das liest, die USA und Nato sind Kriegsparteien laut der Überschrift und dann kommt ein Artikel zum fremdschämen, welcher ein Vollzitat einer Zeitung enthält, weil es ins Weltbild passt.


brooker schrieb:


> Der Russe sieht das von der UKR nicht erfüllte Minsker Abkommen,


sie wurden doch von der anderen Seite genau so gebrochen


brooker schrieb:


> die Aussagen von Selenski zur Aufhebung des Budapester Abkommen


kannst dir ja mal den Text dazu durchlesen und dich dann fragen, wer zuerst auf diese Abkommen auf gut deutsch geschissen hat, wer hat den eigene Soldaten Urlaub mit schweren Waffen machen lassen und sich mal schnell die Krim geholt, die Rede von Selenski war übrigens in Februar, da war der Krieg schon Jahre in der Planung



brooker schrieb:


> , die Angriffsvorbereitungen auf Donbass, Luhansk und die Krim.


mit seiner massiv unterbezahlten Armee wollte er sich bestimmt die Krim holen, ich glaube auch



brooker schrieb:


> Hinzu die Biolabore


vergiss nicht die tödlichen Tauben, die daraus hervor gegangen sind



brooker schrieb:


> und die Asov-Nationalisten


deswegen haben sie jetzt ihre eigenen ultra rechten Einheiten  losgeschickt


brooker schrieb:


> sowie die militärischen Aktivitäten der NATO im Ausbildungslager an der polnischen Grenze.


welches Ausbildungslager an der polnischen Grenze, die NATO Staaten sind seit Jahren an der Ausbildung der Ukrainer beteiligt, Polen ist seit Jahre wichtiger Partner der Ukraine, wenn es die USA zulassen würden, wäre die schon längst in der Ukraine und würden da mit kämpfen


brooker schrieb:


> Und natürlich die Unterstützung des Westens für die UKR seit Kriegsbeginn.


Syrien und Weißrussland sind doch gute Fußhunde von Russland, dagegen sind die Westländer absolute Vorbildpartner


brooker schrieb:


> Zur Einordnung: das ist lediglich eine sachlich, nüchterne Aufzählung aus russischer Sicht.


tolle Sache, sind aber alles vorgeschobene Sachen, die Russen haben Angst ihre Stellung in der Welt zu verlieren, sie fühlen sich vom westlichen System bedroht, die ganzen Dinge sind einfach nur vorgeschoben



brooker schrieb:


> Ich verlinke gern die original Beiträge auf Russisch und mit deutscher Übersetzung.


ich verlinke dann noch die Aussage auf dem Fernsehen und die von den ganzen Duma Abgeordneten, die noch viel weiter als deine Aussage gehen und dann bist du total verwirrt, dass wollen wir doch nicht


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat eine Frage der Sichtweise. Der Russe sieht das von der UKR nicht erfüllte Minsker Abkommen, die Aussagen von Selenski zur Aufhebung des Budapester Abkommen, die Angriffsvorbereitungen auf Donbass, Luhansk und die Krim. Hinzu die Biolabore und die Asov-Nationalisten sowie die militärischen Aktivitäten der NATO im Ausbildungslager an der polnischen Grenze. Und natürlich die Unterstützung des Westens für die UKR seit Kriegsbeginn.
> Zur Einordnung: das ist lediglich eine sachlich, nüchterne Aufzählung aus russischer Sicht.


Das ist aus dem quasi  "russischen Mein Kampf" bzw deren Propagandministerium zitiert. Verstehst du es jetzt?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "Russland behauptet...


... und jetzt finde den Fehler!


brooker schrieb:


> ... da kann ich dir leider gerade nicht folgen. Wie meinst du das genau?


bist du so blö... oh wait. ist ja gar nicht möglich...
also mach endlich den schacht dicht und verpiss dich. ^^

edit:
ne frage vllt. noch - nachdem Du dieses foto in ruhe besichtigt hast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die -wie nenne ich sie denn am besten- "fehlschüsse" der hochpräzisionswaffen quasi immer mittig in das nichtziel einschlagen? heute vormittag hiess es noch, das feuer sei nach dem treffer des "munitionsdepots" auf das ekz übergesprungen. ja nee, is klar.


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> während man die Artikel von Spiegel teilweise anzweifeln kann, sind die Artikel vom Anti Spiegel reiner Müll und haben nicht viel mit journalistischer Arbeit zu tun, bekommt man ja die Krise, wenn man das liest, die USA und Nato sind Kriegsparteien laut der Überschrift und dann kommt ein Artikel zum fremdschämen, welcher ein Vollzitat einer Zeitung enthält, weil es ins Weltbild passt.


Welchen Artikel im Anti-Spiegel meinst du denn genau? Ich möchte deine Kritik und Wahrnehmung gern verstehen können.



Optiki schrieb:


> sie wurden doch von der anderen Seite genau so gebrochen


Es schien wohl so gewesen zu sein, dass sich beide Parteien nicht so recht voneinander lösen konnten und es trotz Vereinbarung einer Waffenruhe und der Schaffung einer über 100km breiten neutralen Zone zu Gefechten kam. Das war von beiden Seiten nicht gut und dort hätte von außen der Waffenstillstand konsequenter eingefordert werden müssen. Das war aber nur einer von insgesamt 13 Punkten. Die notwendigen Aktivitäten von der UKR,  bspw. mit Bezug auf Gesetze, Versorgung der prorussischen Gebiete und Renten wurden nicht umgesetzt. Und auch hier hätten die Ziehväter mehr wirken müssen. Und auch die Forderung des Abzuges des NATO Kräfte und des Gerätes aus der UKR wurde nicht umgesetzt. Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, dass das Thema ausgesessen wurde um zu schauen was der Russe tut.



Optiki schrieb:


> kannst dir ja mal den Text dazu durchlesen und dich dann fragen, wer zuerst auf diese Abkommen auf gut deutsch geschissen hat, wer hat den eigene Soldaten Urlaub mit schweren Waffen machen lassen und sich mal schnell die Krim geholt, die Rede von Selenski war übrigens in Februar, da war der Krieg schon Jahre in der Planung


Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, ich meine das Budapester Memorandum wo es um die Sicherheitsgarantien mit Bezug auf Atomwaffen geht.








						Budapester Memorandum – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Es geht um die Aussage von Herrn Selenski auf der MSK am 19.02.2022:"Der ukrainische Präsident stellte einen Ausstieg seines Landes aus dem Budapester Memorandum in den Raum. Ein solcher Schritt würde bedeuten, dass die Ukraine wieder Atomwaffen besitzen könnte."

So ganz nebenbei enthält der Beitrag auch die Aussagen, Erwartungshaltungen und mutmaßlichen Absprachen der UKR und der NATO mit Bezug auf einen NATO-Beitritt und einer bereits 5 Jahre dauernder Angleichung an den NATO Standard.

www.berliner-zeitung.de/welt-nationen/selenskyj-sagt-zwischen-den-zeilen-allen-anderen-f-you-li.212916.amp


Optiki schrieb:


> mit seiner massiv unterbezahlten Armee wollte er sich bestimmt die Krim holen, ich glaube auch


Keine Ahnung. Ich weiss nicht, wo du das her hast. Kann es sein, dass du es ins Lächerliche ziehen möchtest?



Optiki schrieb:


> vergiss nicht die tödlichen Tauben, die daraus hervor gegangen sind


Tötliche Tauben? Oder meinst du die konterminierten Enten die über die UKR nach Russland einfliegen und besondere Virenstämme mitbringen?


Optiki schrieb:


> deswegen haben sie jetzt ihre eigenen ultra rechten Einheiten  losgeschickt


Das stimmt. Das ist so ein Thema mit Fragezeichen.


Optiki schrieb:


> welches Ausbildungslager an der polnischen Grenze, die NATO Staaten sind seit Jahren an der Ausbildung der Ukrainer beteiligt, Polen ist seit Jahre wichtiger Partner der Ukraine,


Bspw., Jaworiw, einige Kilometer außerhalb von Lwiw.

www.rnd.de/politik/ukraine-lasst-mehr-nato-soldaten-ins-land-ausbildung-fur-kampf-gegen-separatisten-FZCJ2SGTHACNS2O25TYPC34OGY.html%3foutputType=valid_amp





__





						US-Soldaten treffen in westukrainischem Ausbildungslager ein
					

Die 290 Soldaten der 173. Luftlandebrigade werden etwa 900 ukrainische Nationalgardisten ausbilden, von denen einige offen mit Neonaziorganisationen in Verbindung stehen.



					www.wsws.org
				





Optiki schrieb:


> wenn es die USA zulassen würden, wäre die schon längst in der Ukraine und würden da mit kämpfen


Das ist wohl war.



Optiki schrieb:


> tolle Sache, sind aber alles vorgeschobene Sachen, die Russen haben Angst ihre Stellung in der Welt zu verlieren, sie fühlen sich vom westlichen System bedroht, die ganzen Dinge sind einfach nur vorgeschoben.


Da kann was dran sein. Aber Frage, welchen der 13. Punkte des Minsker Abkommens hat die UKR denn erfüllt? Ist es nicht so, dass Herr Selensky Anfang 2022 auf der MSK den Beitritt in die NATO massiv gefordert hat und bereits laufende Aktivitäten als Vorbereitung darauf angepriesen wurden ? Vgl. Link oben zur MSK 2022.
Insbesondere die Aussage, dass "die USA als Teil ihrer Verpflichtung, eine Milliarde Dollar in den Aufbau des ukrainischen Militärs gegen Russland zu investieren." lässt aufhorchen. Vgl. Link oben wsws.org.


Optiki schrieb:


> ich verlinke dann noch die Aussage auf dem Fernsehen und die von den ganzen Duma Abgeordneten, die noch viel weiter als deine Aussage gehen und dann bist du total verwirrt, dass wollen wir doch nicht


Gerne. Verwirrung kann mit mit Erklärung und investieren von Zeit auflösen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juni 2022)

bleib mal beim thema, Du...









						Russia’s Kremenchuk Claims Versus the Evidence - bellingcat
					

Russian claims about the missile strike that hit a factory and mall in Kremenchuk appear to be contradicted by open source evidence.




					www.bellingcat.com
				




falls es nicht verstanden werden will hier noch die (google-)übersetzung:








						Russia’s Kremenchuk Claims Versus the Evidence - bellingcat
					

Russian claims about the missile strike that hit a factory and mall in Kremenchuk appear to be contradicted by open source evidence.




					www-bellingcat-com.translate.goog
				




'n paar blüten gefällig?


> Am nächsten Tag sagte Igor Konaschenkow, Sprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums, auf einer Pressekonferenz, die Luftwaffe des Landes habe einen „hochpräzisen Luftangriff auf Hangars durchgeführt, in denen Waffen und Munition gelagert wurden“, die von den USA und europäischen Ländern geliefert wurden Das Straßenmaschinenwerk Kremenchuk, das einige hundert Meter nördlich des Einkaufszentrums Amstor liegt.


Bild noch drin im Mürbeteig? einige hundert meter?

war ja zum glück seit monaten dicht, das EKZ und ergo auch niemand drin.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1541433310815129600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> edit:
> ne frage vllt. noch - nachdem Du dieses foto in ruhe besichtigt hast:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin mit dem Handy am Schreiben und schaue mir dein Bild morgen gern ganz genau am Rechner an. Die Krater der 1000kg Raketen müssten ja sehr gut zu finden sein.

Aber mal ne Frage: ich stelle den von dir reklamieren zentralen Treffer jetzt nicht in Frage. Meinst du nicht, wenn über 1.000 Menschen auf diesem überschaubarem Raum, in dieser einstöckigen Leichtbau-Halle sind, dass eine zentral einschlagende 1.000Kg Rakete mehr als einen einstelligen Prozentsatz von ihnen getötet hätte? Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Jeder in Mitleidenschaft gezogene Zivilist ist zuviel. Mir kommt es nur so vor, als wenn Herr S. den Vorgang medial ausschlachten möchte und dabei bei dem ein oder anderen Punkt ein wenig übertrieben hat. Wir wollen doch bei der Wahrheit bleiben, oder?


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juni 2022)

Nato-Gipfel in Madrid: Allianzen gegen Autokraten
					

Der Nationale Sicherheitsberater der USA erklärt die neue Strategie der Nato. Das Bündnis werde von nun an mehr Kampfbereitschaft demonstrieren.




					www.zdf.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Die drehen sich das doch immer so wie es  in ihre Welt passt.


Sie wollen der Welt zeigen dass sie das einfach können um als mächtig wahrgenommen zu werden. Ihre wirkliche Schwäche soll durch die dauernde Wiederholung von Desinformation kaschiert werden. Es ist in ihrer Mentalität und ein Überlbeibsel aus der Sovietzeit und noch früher. Nach außen stäts stolz und stark, innerlich aber stark beschämt wenn sie sich mit dem Klassenfeind Westen messen. Ne üble Mischung, deshalb sind sie auch so beliebt in der Welt. Die Wiedersprüchlichkeit Russlands ist das Ergebnis eines mittelstarken Staates der es nicht schafft aufzuschließen, aber niemals aufhört danach zu streben. Mein persönliches Fazit ist dass Russland sich selbst nicht versteht.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Welchen Artikel im Anti-Spiegel meinst du denn genau? Ich möchte deine Kritik und Wahrnehmung gern verstehen können.







__





						Die USA und die NATO sind Kriegsparteien in der Ukraine – Anti-Spiegel
					






					www.anti-spiegel.ru
				




erstmal komplette Texte zu übernehmen ist einfach schwach und hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun, dann wird mit der Hilfe des Textes aus der New York Times aufgezeigt, was die Amerikaner und die Natoländer alles machen,
das zeigt doch schon mal, wie offen man im Westen mit solchen Informationen umgeht und es auch bekannt, dass solche Handlungen einem nicht zur Kriegspartei machen, sonst hätte Russland schon viel häufiger Kriegspartei sein müssen, das zum Beispiel Rammstein ein wichtiger Stützpunkt ist, war auch schon ewig bekannt

mal davon abgesehen, hat Russland ebenso Spione auf der Welt verteilt und genug Leute auf der Gehaltsliste

dann kommt der Abschnitt mit der Aussage:



> Mit seinen professionellen Ermittlungsfähigkeiten und den gesammelten Fakten kommt Richard Black zu einer sehr wichtigen Schlussfolgerung: „Wir wissen, dass es NATO-Offiziere gibt, die in der Ukraine in beratender Funktion und in anderen Funktionen tätig sind. Wir riskieren. Meine Vermutung, und das ist nur meine Vermutung, ich kann mich auch irren, aber der Kreuzer Moskwa scheint von einer NATO-Rakete getroffen worden zu sein, die wahrscheinlich von der französischen Seite gestartet wurde. Ich könnte mich irren, aber die dafür verwendeten Raketen sind eine so wertvolle und gefährliche Waffe, dass ich bezweifle, dass sie der ukrainischen Seite anvertraut und von der ukrainischen Seite eingesetzt wurde. Sie sehen, dass wir ein Risiko eingehen, dass wir jedes Mal, wenn wir extrem waghalsige Aktionen durchführen, den Einsatz erhöhen.“


wer nimmt sowas bitte ernst, naja der Artikel beantwortet an sich nicht mal die Überschrift, ergo Müll
genauso, wie der Artikel, dass die USA nur gewinnt durch den Krieg, da fehlen auch zahlreichen Faktoren in der Betrachtung, wie gestiegene Preise am Weltmarkt z.B. für Sprit und warum werden keine anderen Länder genannt



brooker schrieb:


> Es schien wohl so gewesen zu sein, dass sich beide Parteien nicht so recht voneinander lösen konnten und es trotz Vereinbarung einer Waffenruhe und der Schaffung einer über 100km breiten neutralen Zone zu Gefechten kam. Das war von beiden Seiten nicht gut und dort hätte von außen der Waffenstillstand konsequenter eingefordert werden müssen.


Damals hätte Europa schon viel härter gegen Russland vorgehen sollen, ja. Ansonsten haben die Separatisten zuerst wieder angegriffen, warum sollte die Ukrainer dann also ihre Waffen abziehen, das Risiko einer weiteren Eroberung von Land war viel zu hoch.


brooker schrieb:


> Das war aber nur einer von insgesamt 13 Punkten. Die notwendigen Aktivitäten von der UKR,  bspw. mit Bezug auf Gesetze, Versorgung der prorussischen Gebiete und Renten wurden nicht umgesetzt. Und auch hier hätten die Ziehväter mehr wirken müssen.


Das ganze Abkommen war an zu vielen Zugeständnissen geknüpft von der ukrainischen Seite, sie sollten diese Gebiete anerkennen, den alle Chancen geben und dann noch weitere Punkte erfüllen. Solche extremen Freiheiten wie die Gebiete bekommen sollten, wird kein normales Land einfach so in kurzer Zeit verteilen, man schaue sich an, wie lange der Brexit gedauert hat.

Warum sollen Leute von der Nato das Land verlassen, obwohl diese gar nichts mit den Auseinandersetzung zu tun haben, gleichzeitig hat Russland sogar damals noch mehr Einheiten dort hinverlegt und russischen Soldaten waren zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich am Kampf beteiligt









						Ukraine - Minsker Abkommen in weiten Teilen nicht erfüllt
					

Auch das wird Thema im NATO-Russland-Rat sein: Die Umsetzung des Abkommens von Minsk hakt nach wie vor. Sowohl die Ukraine als auch die Separatisten im Donezbecken halten ihre Zusagen nicht ein - und Russland verstärkt eher seine Präsenz in der Krisenregion wieder.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				





brooker schrieb:


> Und auch die Forderung des Abzuges des NATO Kräfte und des Gerätes aus der UKR wurde nicht umgesetzt. Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, dass das Thema ausgesessen wurde um zu schauen was der Russe tut.


Die Ukrainer haben durchaus mit einem Krieg mit den Russen gerechnet, aber nicht in dem Umfang.


brooker schrieb:


> Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen, ich meine das Budapester Memorandum wo es um die Sicherheitsgarantien mit Bezug auf Atomwaffen geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau und was hast du dort gelesen? Wer hat den nun die Krim für sich einfach genommen, mit militärischen Einheiten und woher hatten die Separatisten ihre Waffen? Wer waren die Anführer dieser Gruppen, woher kommt zum Beispiel Girkin? Die Antwort lautet Russland und somit wurde eine Bedingung des Vertrages gebrochen, warum sollte sich dann die andere Seite noch daran halten wollen?


brooker schrieb:


> So ganz nebenbei enthält der Beitrag auch die Aussagen, Erwartungshaltungen und mutmaßlichen Absprachen der UKR und der NATO mit Bezug auf einen NATO-Beitritt und einer bereits 5 Jahre dauernder Angleichung an den NATO Standard.


ist doch ok, er kann ja erstmal einen Spruch heraushauen


brooker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich weiss nicht, wo du das her hast. Kann es sein, dass du es ins Lächerliche ziehen möchtest?


wenn ich einen Angriffskrieg führen will und große Raumgewinne haben möchte, dann versuchen ich auch entsprechend Geld in mein Militär zu stecken, dass haben die Ukrainer nicht gemacht


brooker schrieb:


> Tötliche Tauben? Oder meinst du die konterminierten Enten die über die UKR nach Russland einfliegen und besondere Virenstämme mitbringen?


macht keinen Unterschied, bleibt trotzdem eine dumme Aussage, genau wie die Aussage, sie würden eine schmutzige Atombombe bauen


brooker schrieb:


> Bspw., Jaworiw, einige Kilometer außerhalb von Lwiw.


sie können immer noch machen, was sie wollen, auch wenn sie am Ende mehr Natosoldaten im Land haben, als Anwohner. Wo soll das Problem mit Jaworiw sein?


brooker schrieb:


> die USA als Teil ihrer Verpflichtung, eine Milliarde Dollar in den Aufbau des ukrainischen Militärs gegen Russland zu investieren." lässt aufhorchen. Vgl. Link oben wsws.org.


an der Aussage lässt gar nicht aufhorchen, die Russen haben zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ihre "Übungen" vor der Grenze gemacht, in Wahrheit haben sie da ihre Truppen zusammengesammelt. An der Summe ist auch nicht zum Aufhorchen, die Russen und die USA haben immer solchen Sachen gemacht, die haben immer Kriegsparteien finanziert und unterstützt


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Wiedersprüchlichkeit Russlands ist das Ergebnis eines mittelstarken Staates der es nicht schafft aufzuschließen, aber niemals aufhört danach zu streben. Mein persönliches Fazit ist dass Russland sich selbst nicht versteht.


Das trifft's ziemlich genau. Und wer erzählt es ihnen so, dass sie das auch verstehen?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sie wollen der Welt zeigen dass sie das einfach können um als mächtig wahrgenommen zu werden. Ihre wirkliche Schwäche soll durch die dauernde Wiederholung von Desinformation kaschiert werden. Es ist in ihrer Mentalität und ein Überlbeibsel aus der Sovietzeit und noch früher. Nach außen stäts stolz und stark, innerlich aber stark beschämt wenn sie sich mit dem Klassenfeind Westen messen. Ne üble Mischung, deshalb sind sie auch so beliebt in der Welt. Die Wiedersprüchlichkeit Russlands ist das Ergebnis eines mittelstarken Staates der es nicht schafft aufzuschließen, aber niemals aufhört danach zu streben. Mein persönliches Fazit ist dass Russland sich selbst nicht versteht.


Das haben diese totalitären Regime ja alle an sich. Wenn man mal mit China und Nordkorea vergleicht.
Das eigene Volk indoktrinieren, manipulieren und bei Verstößen hart bestrafen.
Damit der eigenen Ideologie bedingungslos gefolgt wird.
Und alles was dieser Ideologie widerspricht sind Lügen.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Krater der 1000kg Raketen müssten ja sehr gut zu finden sein.


Ein Seezielflugkörper erzeugt kaum einen Krater.
Der funktioniert ähnlich wie eine Panzergranate.
Er soll die Panzerung, Wandung des Schiffes durchdringen und im Schiff eine thermale Explosion auslösen - also Brand. Nennt sich militärtechnisch: penetration, high-explosive blast
Wären z. B. in der anvisierten Lagerhalle Panzer herumgestanden, hätten die eine gute Chance gehabt, das zu überstehen.
Es ist so oder so die falsche Waffe/Flugkörper für das Ziel genommen worden.
Warum die Russen mit Seezielflugkörper eine Halle angreifen wollen, wird zu den ewigen Mysterien dieses Krieges zählen.
Man könnte es auch als unfassbaren Dilettantismus bezeichnen.
Nur mal so zum Vergleich: Die US-Harpoon hat eine Zielabweichung von +/- 5 m schon seit 1977-78.
200 m Zielabweichung im Jahre 2022 ist mehr als beschämend.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist der Schlüssel für einen Kompromis.



Der "Kompromiss" aus Journalismus und Verschwoerungsgefasel ist nicht Wahrheit, sondern Bullshit.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Ukrainische Parlament hat ein Gesetz zur "Entrussifizierung" der Ukraine durchgewunken, in selbigen wird u.a. auch der Verkauf von Büchern und Musik auf russisch verboten, zum in Kraft treten fehlt nur noch die Unterschrift des Präsdienten...)



Das ist so verkuerzt nicht korrekt. Lt. DW wurden Gesetze auf den Weg gebracht, die zum Einen Auftritte / die oeffentliche Auffuehrung von Werken russischer Kuenstler ("Autoren oder Kuenstler, die Buerger des Agressorstaates waren oder sind") und zum Anderen die Einfuhr von Schriften aus Russland, Belarus und den von Russland okkupierten Territorien untersagen - aber eben nicht pauschal den Verkauf von "Buechern und Musik auf russisch". Zu der von Dir angedeuteten Pogromstimmung ist es da noch ein bedeutendes Stueck. Fremdle ich trotzdem mit, aber dass man in der aktuellen Situation und auch mit Blick auf die gemeinsame blutige Geschichte in Kauf nimmt, eher uebers Ziel hinauszuschiessen als russischer Propaganda eine Buehne zugeben, kann ich nachvollziehen. Ein ukrainischer Schriftsteller hat das so formuliert: "Ich sehe derzeit nicht, wie man Schuelern die Schoenheit der russischen Poesie nahebringen kann. In Klassenzimmern sitzen Kinder, deren Zuhause zerstoert wurde, die fluechten mussten, unter Beschuss waren oder Angehoerige verloren haben.". Ich wuesste auch nicht wirklich, wie ein ukrainisches Kind Tolstois "Krieg und Frieden" lesen koennte, wenn beim Blick aus dem Fenster nur eins von beidem zu sehen ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ein Seezielflugkörper erzeugt kaum einen Krater.
> Der funktioniert ähnlich wie eine Panzergranate.
> Er soll die Panzerung, Wandung des Schiffes durchdringen und im Schiff eine thermale Explosion auslösen - also Brand. Nennt sich militärtechnisch: penetration, high-explosive blast


...also genau das richtige wenn man möglichst viele menschen in einem großen blech-kasten weg haben will...


compisucher schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch als unfassbaren Dilettantismus bezeichnen.


Würde ich zumindest nicht pauschal sagen. Ich weis ja nicht was bei denen noch in der waffenkammer liegt (raketen produzieren sich nicht so schnell nach wie sie verschossen werden von benötigten teilen ganz zu schweigen) und was das ziel der aktion war. An das offiziell ausgegebene ziel glaub ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juni 2022)

die gute Nachricht, die Russen ziehen sich erstmal aus Snake Island zurück 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542444189207740416

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die schlechte Nachricht, die Russen versuchen mal wieder die Ukrainer kurzseitig einzukesseln und es gibt nur eine Straße zum fliehen für die Ukrainer, die müssen jetzt versuchen unter Beschuss zu fliehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die gute Nachricht, die Russen ziehen sich erstmal aus Snake Island zurück


Na ja, Russland und Seekrieg ist eine nicht kompatible Sache.
Oder anders, die Kernkompetenz liegt woanders, weiss aber noch nicht genau wo...


----------



## Optiki (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Seekrieg


Ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Seekrieg spricht, wenn die Ukraine mit ihrer selbst entwickelten Haubitze 2S22 Bohdana (1 von 1) die Insel vom Land aus unter Beschuss nimmt. ( ich hoffe ich habe es so richtig beschrieben, bitte nicht schlagen @Sparanus)





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542452904598052864

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Seekrieg spricht, wenn die Ukraine mit ihrer selbst entwickelten Haubitze 2S22 Bohdana (1 von 1) die Insel vom Land aus unter Beschuss nimmt. ( ich hoffe ich habe es so richtig beschrieben, bitte nicht schlagen @Sparanus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht zwingend für Ukrainer, die Kritik bezog sich auf die Russen, und die müssen da ja mit dem Schiff oder Heli hin.
Das Geschütz muss ja zwangsläufig irgendwo östlich von Vylkove im Küstenhinterland stehen.
Heisst für mich:
Die Russen haben keine ausreichende seegestützte Aufklärung und keine geeignete Boden-Boden Munition auf den Schiffen der Schwarzmeerflotte, um dem Beschuss etwas entgegenzusetzen.
Und ja, wenn man Schiss hat, wieder ein Schiff zu verlieren, dann sollte man das mit der Flotte vielleicht ganz lassen.
Mit "Hyperschallwaffen" drohen, aber keine Bordabwehr gegen Harpoon & Co. zu haben ist halt extrem schwach für eine angebliche militärische Großmacht.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend für Ukrainer, die Kritik bezog sich auf die Russen, und die müssen da ja mit dem Schiff oder Heli hin.
> Das Geschütz muss ja zwangsläufig irgendwo östlich von Vylkove im Küstenhinterland stehen.


Ich weiß schon wie du das meintest, alles gut. Angeblich ist heute auch ein russisches Landungsschiff durch eine Mine bei Mariupol versenkt wurden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das trifft's ziemlich genau. Und wer erzählt es ihnen so, dass sie das auch verstehen?


Insoweit verstehen sie es schon, aber sie nehmen ihre Lage nicht an, nämlich eine Welt in der sie keine erste Geige mehr spielen sondern die Amerikaner. Ihre Erfolgaussichten global wieder aufzuschließen sind nur so gering dass es Außenstehende wundert weshalb sie so viel Ressourcen verschwenden um es zu versuchen. Warum balanciert Putin auf einem so schmalen Grad ? Was kalkulieren die Russen die ausschließlich nur bei Erfolg auf Partner wie China setzen können, und dazu sich vollends den fremden Bedinungen aus Peking unterordnen ? Die Rolle des untergebenen Junionpartners zur schlechten Konditionen kann doch nicht dem vorzuziehen sein was Russland unter guten Beziehungen mit der EU hätte. Dieses Spiel findet in Wahrheit ausschließlich zwischen Biden und Putin statt, und bemessen an Russlands Lage ist es wiederum nicht gerade so dass man dort gerade viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hätte. Dass Washingtons größter Staatsfeind seit den 50ern Jahren bis heute das russische Atomwaffenarsenal ist ist keine Neuheit, ebenso dass die Amerikaner sie nicht mehr wiedererstarken lassen sondern Gelegenheiten suchen Russland zu schwächen und das tuen sie eigtl ganz gut und vorallem haben sie zig fach mehr Mittel u Möglichkeiten als der Kreml. Unter gegebenen Umständen sind wir Europäer so ein Instrument. Ergo sitzt Washington immer am längeren Hebel, viel länger, und der Russe stampelt sich wie im Hamsterrad ab wohlwissend dass sich für seine Anstrengungen am Ende keine Belohnung herausergibt, aber strampelt und strampelt dennoch... Das liegt schlicht am unseren Modell, wir können zwar zusammen handeln aber wenn du nicht für uns bist bist du halt gegen uns, das weil die längeren Hebel das so entschieden haben.

Der Ukrainekrieg offenbarte zwei Schwächen in diesem Spiel und darüber wird im US Parlament ganz offen diskutiert. Die unserer Wirtschaft der es schon seit zwei Jahren eindeutig schlechter geht, ergo Putin diesen Krieg plante und den Moment sehr gut wählte, aber auch die Schwäche der russischen Armee zu unserem Glück. Jetzt dieser Tage diskutiert der US Kongress über einen Zeitpunkt ab wann man sich darauf einigen kann den Russen in diesem Stellvertreter Konflikt genug geschwächt zu haben, und wann man ihn zu Gute der Globalwirtschaft beenden möchte. Das natürlich mit dem Ergebnis dass man die Ukraine zum Frieden zwingt, was unterstreicht dass das eigtl unser Krieg ist nur auf deren Boden wenn man so will, und im schlimmsten Falle sie fallen lässt wie ne heiße Kartoffel. Dann fließt auch wieder Gas und Öl und in Berlin u Paris knallen die Champagnerkorken ala Phu noch mal gut gegangen. 

Bemessen an der Art und Weise der Hilfen an die Ukraine sieht es letztlich nicht so aus dass die USA bereit dazu wär ihren eigenen Arsch mitzureskieren um in der Ukraine einen Sieg zu verbuchen. Ihnen reicht schon weitaus weniger zudem haben sie eigtl ja auch weitaus größere Probleme mit ihrer Konjunktur oder im chinesichen Meer wo sie bereit für den Ausbruch des dritten Weltkriegs sein müssen. Ich glaube ihre Hoffnung war von Anfang an nicht so groß darauf dass man Russland so schwächen könnte dass China sich von Moskau abwendet. Das versteht Putin, und die Frage welches Land, oder wieviele, in vlt 7-8 Jahren die nächsten wärn, ist berechtigt und logisch.

Der Ami wird aus russischer Sicht eh nie aufhören zu drücken, ebenso wird der Russe nie die US Homogenie in West u Ost Europa akzeptieren. Das ist auch kein neuer kalter Krieg sondern immernoch genau der selbe aus den Nachfolgen des zweiten Weltkrieges in der Welt. Wir Europäer haben seitdem nicht mehr aufgeschlossen, 80 Jahre und immernoch ein globalpolitischer Zwerg der über sich entscheiden lässt. Natürlich im gegenseitigen Nutzen aber wenn es kracht, dann ist die Gefahr dass wir nackt da stehen sehr wohl warscheinlich. Stellen wir uns nur mal vor die USA verliert den Pazifikkrieg, wer würde dann wohl in Europa die erste Geige spielen ? Figuren wie Scholz etwa ? ..


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2022)

Da spannst du aber einen sehr weiten Bogen. Ich versuche das mal aufzudröseln.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Insoweit verstehen sie es schon, aber sie nehmen ihre Lage nicht an, nämlich eine Welt in der sie keine erste Geige mehr spielen sondern die Amerikaner. Ihre Erfolgaussichten global wieder aufzuschließen sind nur so gering dass es Außenstehende wundert weshalb sie so viel Ressourcen verschwenden um es zu versuchen. Warum balanciert Putin auf einem so schmalen Grad ? Was kalkulieren die Russen die ausschließlich nur bei Erfolg auf Partner wie China setzen können, und dazu sich vollends den fremden Bedinungen aus Peking unterordnen ? Die Rolle des untergebenen Junionpartners zur schlechten Konditionen kann doch nicht dem vorzuziehen sein was Russland unter guten Beziehungen mit der EU hätte.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. China ist aktuell die Nr. 2 auf der Welt, und Russland ist im Vergleich zu denen schon meilenweit abgehängt. Wenn man Weltmacht sein will, dann muss man sich ja gegenüber zwei Ländern behaupten. Ich sehe da auch keinen Stich für Russland.

Obendrein darf man nicht verdrängen, dass China kein Freund Russlands ist. Die haben lediglich die gleichen "Feinde".



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel findet in Wahrheit ausschließlich zwischen Biden und Putin statt, und bemessen an Russlands Lage ist es wiederum nicht gerade so dass man dort gerade viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten hätte. Dass Washingtons größter Staatsfeind seit den 50ern Jahren bis heute das russische Atomwaffenarsenal ist ist keine Neuheit, ebenso dass die Amerikaner sie nicht mehr wiedererstarken lassen sondern Gelegenheiten suchen Russland zu schwächen und das tuen sie eigtl ganz gut und vorallem haben sie zig fach mehr Mittel u Möglichkeiten als der Kreml. Unter gegebenen Umständen sind wir Europäer so ein Instrument.


Die USA haben nach eigener Gefühlswelt den Kalten Krieg gewonnen. Das hat man Russland spüren lassen. Das ist es, was Putin stinkt. Das ist es, was mMn die treibende Ursache ist. Putin will die Geschichte zwei Schritte zurückgehen und dann nochmal den Contest starten. Aber das ist Cheaten. Warum sollte ein "Gewinner" sich auf so was einlassen? Also wirft Putin auf dem Schachfeld alle Figuren um, kackt alles voll und stolziert umher, um allen zu zeigen wie geil Russland eigentlich ist. Aber außerhalb der Propagandablasen bekommen wir ja mit, was da eigentlich läuft.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Ukrainekrieg offenbarte zwei Schwächen in diesem Spiel und darüber wird im US Parlament ganz offen diskutiert. Die unserer Wirtschaft der es schon seit zwei Jahren eindeutig schlechter geht, ergo Putin diesen Krieg plante und den Moment sehr gut wählte,


Zwei Jahre Corona. Wenn Putin das hat planen können, dann kommt die Seuche ja auch nach Plan. Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> aber auch die Schwäche der russischen Armee zu unserem Glück.


Die ist in der Tat überraschend. Wenn man bedenkt, was hier zu beginn - auch von mir - als großer Eroberungsfeldzug vermutet wurde, entpuppt sich als Rohkrepierer, wenn man vom Aufmarschgebiet, den ersten Kriegstagen auf dem Weg nach Kiew und dem Resultat bis dato ausgeht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Jetzt dieser Tage diskutiert der US Kongress über einen Zeitpunkt ab wann man sich darauf einigen kann den Russen in diesem Stellvertreter Konflikt genug geschwächt zu haben, und wann man ihn zu Gute der Globalwirtschaft beenden möchte.


Der Drops mit der Globalwirtschaft ist gelutscht. Wir werden bald sehen, wie man in der westlichen Welt die Energieabhängikeit zu Russland kappt. Parallel werden Produktionslinien aus China zurück nach Hause geholt. Des weiteren wird massiv in Infrastrukturen und somit Zugänge zu anderen Rohstoffmärkten investiert. Die Entscheidungen der letzten Tage sind eine wirkliche Zeitenwende, die Russland und auch China sehr schmerzen werden. Ob China sich dafür bei Putin irgendwann mal bedankt?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das natürlich mit dem Ergebnis dass man die Ukraine zum Frieden zwingt, was unterstreicht dass das eigtl unser Krieg ist nur auf deren Boden wenn man so will, und im schlimmsten Falle sie fallen lässt wie ne heiße Kartoffel. Dann fließt auch wieder Gas und Öl und in Berlin u Paris knallen die Champagnerkorken ala Phu noch mal gut gegangen.


Das wird nicht so kommen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bemessen an der Art und Weise der Hilfen an die Ukraine sieht es letztlich nicht so aus dass die USA bereit dazu wär ihren eigenen Arsch mitzureskieren um in der Ukraine einen Sieg zu verbuchen. Ihnen reicht schon weitaus weniger zudem haben sie eigtl ja auch weitaus größere Probleme mit ihrer Konjunktur



"Die US-Wirtschaft war Ende 2021 mit einem Plus beim BIP von aufs Jahr hochgerechnet 6,9 Prozent robust gewachsen. "








						Konjunktur: USA – Wirtschaft trotz erwarteten Rückgangs des BIP-Wachstums „sehr, sehr stark“
					

Die Biden-Regierung schätzt die Gesamtwirtschaft der USA als stark ein. Die jüngst veröffentlichten BIP-Zahlen sollten nicht als schlechte Entwicklung gewertet werden.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Und nie vergessen: Corona seit über 2 Jahren.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> oder im chinesichen Meer wo sie bereit für den Ausbruch des dritten Weltkriegs sein müssen. Ich glaube ihre Hoffnung war von Anfang an nicht so groß darauf dass man Russland so schwächen könnte dass China sich von Moskau abwendet.


Wenn Russland schwach ist, dann wendet sich China gegen Russland.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das versteht Putin, und die Frage welches Land, oder wieviele, in vlt 7-8 Jahren die nächsten wärn, ist berechtigt und logisch.
> 
> Der Ami wird aus russischer Sicht eh nie aufhören zu drücken, ebenso wird der Russe nie die US Homogenie in West u Ost Europa akzeptieren.


Hegemonie? Noch!

In den kommenden Jahren werden die EU Staaten jährlich in etwa die Hälfte des US Militärbudgets ausgeben für Rüstung. Wenn man dann mal die ganzen zivilen Ausgaben des US Militärs raus rechnet, dann erreichen wir schon sehr bald eine Parität. Die Europäer haben erst einmal begreifen müssen, dass es Frieden nicht auf Dauer für Lau gibt. Zumindest nicht, wenn man mit autokratischen Regierungen umgehen muss.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein neuer kalter Krieg sondern immernoch genau der selbe aus den Nachfolgen des zweiten Weltkrieges in der Welt.


Ich schrieb eingangs schon, dass die USA für sich dachten den KK gewonnen zu haben, was ja auch der Realität entspricht. Es wird jetzt auch kein KK 2.0. Der jetzt losgetretene Konflikt ist ein dummes Egoproblem der Leute im Kreml. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wir Europäer haben seitdem nicht mehr aufgeschlossen, 80 Jahre und immernoch ein globalpolitischer Zwerg der über sich entscheiden lässt. Natürlich im gegenseitigen Nutzen


Dieser Nutzen wird sich mehren. Und in 10 Jahren werden die EU UND die USA die Welt dominieren - mal vorausgesetzt unsere Dreckkugel ist dann nicht schon ein real strahlendes Leuchtfeuer zivilisatorischer Dummheit.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> aber wenn es kracht, dann ist die Gefahr dass wir nackt da stehen sehr wohl warscheinlich.


Deswegen beginnen die EU Staaten endlich wieder Geld in Rüstung zu stecken. Ob's zu spät ist? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls mal nicht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Stellen wir uns nur mal vor die USA verliert den Pazifikkrieg, wer würde dann wohl in Europa die erste Geige spielen ? Figuren wie Scholz etwa ? ..


Das ist nun alles Spekulation.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das wird nicht so kommen.



Sehe es mal aus Tommys Lage, die USA hat Null Interesse in Europa zu intervinieren. Dass man Russland mit so wenig Aufwand und vlt etwas Glück ein Bein stellen kann ist ein Glücksfall, aber wie gesagt debatieren die Tommys gerade darüber wie lange sie das noch machen wollen für die Ukraine. Die kommen zum Schluss dass es ihnen ab einem Punkt keinen Nutzen mehr bringt Russland noch weiter zu schwächen, ist schlicht zu teuer und die Russen sind hohes Angagement der USA bei weiten nicht wert, ausgegangen davon dass Putin in kein NATO Staat einmarschiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn sie Antischiffs Raketen auf Fabriken schießen und dann nicht einen Treffer landen, dann müssen sie doch mal die Taktik umstellen. Alleine in der letzten Wochen, sollen es Raketen im Wert von über 200 Millionen Doller gewesen sein, die Dinger wachsen denen doch auch nicht nach.



Tun sie vermutlich schon. Da es die meisten Waffensysteme Russlands in x Ausführungen gibt, lässt es sich zwar nicht immer genau sagen, aber die in großen Stückzahlen eingesetzten Flugkörper sind zum Teil geradezu antike, eigentlich schon ausgemusterte Reservebestände mit einem Restwert von praktisch null (wenn man sie nicht in diesem Krieg einsetzen würde, müsste man sie bald verschrotten und gegen die NATO sind sie wertlos) und der Rest ist alt genug, um noch vor jeder Öffnung Richtung Westen konstruiert worden zu sein. Sowas kann Russland also komplett im eigenen Land herstellen und da wir weiterhin Rohstoffe aus Russland zu Mondpreisen importieren, mangelt es Putin nicht an Geld, um Aufträge ins eigene Land zu vergeben. Im Gegenteil, zwecks Wirtschaftsförderung muss er das sogar machen. Es dürfen halt nur keine schwer zu beschafenden Importwaren benötigt werden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Ukrainische Parlament hat ein Gesetz zur "Entrussifizierung" der Ukraine durchgewunken, in selbigen wird u.a. auch der Verkauf von Büchern und Musik auf russisch verboten...



Diese Behauptung ist sowas von falsch, dass ich sie aus dem Mund manch anderer Zeitgenossen hier direkt als Verbreitung russischer Progpaganda gemeldet hätte. Verboten werden mitnichten "Bücher auf russisch", sondern schlichtweg neue Druck- und Filmwerke aus Russland. Das Cutoff-Datum ist zwar etwas ungünstig gewählt, aber da in den 90ern sehr wenig dort produziert wurde, hat man im wesentlichen Putineska verboten. Nur halt nicht als selektive Zensur, wie es die EU macht, sondern als allgemeine Sanktion gegen die russische Medienindustrie. (Was auch nicht unbedingt prall ist, aber was ganz anderes als eine "Entrussifizierung")




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil es da nicht ausschließlich um Kremlpropaganda ala RT bei geht, dann würde ich sicherlich nichts dazu sagen.
> 
> Dieses Gesetz betrifft aber alle Film, Musikproduktionen und Bücher die in Russland entstehen, unabhängig von der politischen Einstellung des Autors, oder dem Inhalt des Werkes:



Und wieviele nicht-putinhörige Musiker und Autoren gibt es in Russland noch, die nicht im Knast sitzen, sobald sie den Mund aufmachen? Die russische Radio- und Fernsehlandschaft steht komplett unter Kontrolle des Kremls, praktisch alle noch nicht geschlossenen, regelmäßig erscheinenden Druckwerke ebenfalls direkt oder sie gehören einem der Oligarchen aus Putins engstem Umkreis. Eine größere, unpolitische fürs Kino produzierende Community gibt es nicht. Musiker, die sich nicht mit den Staatsmedien gut stellen, haben kein Verbreitungsmedium mehr und somit keine Chance auf internationale Verbreitung. Abgesehen von etwaigen Autoren strickt apolitischer Bücher (und das sind verdammt wenige, denn selbst moralische Aspekte in Kinderbüchern und die Namensvergabe in Kochbüchern werden ratzfatz zum Politikum) hat das Gesetz als ziemlich wenig Kollateralschäden. Umgekehrt ist es der Ukraine nicht möglich 50% Progaganda- und 45% politisch eingefärbten Output aus Russland samt und sonders zu analysieren und einzeln zu klassifizieren und kontrollieren, um 4% Trivialliteratur, die sowie niemand vermisst oder importiert und 1% tatsächlich besseres verdiendene Werke auszusieben. Außerdem bleibt diesen Autoren ja weiterhin die Möglichkeit, sich einen Verlag außerhalb Russlands für den Vertrieb außerhalb Russlands zu suchen.

Vergleicht man das mit dem Hick Hack in der EU, um 2-3 direkte Progpagandaoutlets letztlich doch nicht stillzulegen, ist der ukrainische Weg aus Sicht der Ukraine eine ziemlich saubere Lösung. Bedenken hätte ich weniger bei dem Inhalt des Gesetzes sondern bei der Tatsache, dass es eins ist. Und keine Verordnung z.B. im Rahmen der Notstandsregeln. Denn das heißt dass dieses Gesetz über den Krieg hinaus bestehen wird, solange bis sich eine Mehrheit aktiv für seine Abschaffung stark macht und damit wären wir dann beim zu erwartenden Nationalismusproblem einer siegreichen Ukraine.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was machen die Russen eigentlich, wenn die mal ein Schiff treffen sollten?
> 1000 Raketen und einen Zufallstreffer?



Wie wäre es mit "einfach den Radarsucher einschalten"? Damit wickeln Anti-Schiffsraketen (mit Ausnahme der neuesten Exemplare, die bildgebendes Infrarot o.ä. beherrschen) nämlich eigentlich ihren Lenkanflug ab. Aber eine Onbord-Logik, die nur das Zentrum eines 200 m Metallobjekts vor leerem Hintergrund finden muss, ist nicht in der Lage, einzelne Häuse zu erkennen und das korrekte Ziel auszusuchen.

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben (oder war es im Militärthread?):
Im Moment würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die von Russland abgefeuerten Raketen bestenfalls über Glonass bis ins Ziel gelenkt werden (das bei den Geschwindigkeiten vermutlich ettliche Dutzend Meter Varianz hat - dazu kommt dann noch die Reaktionszeit und -Fähigkeit der Rakete) oder, bei alten Modellen, sogar allein auf Basis von Trägheitsnavigation. Mit letzterem sind 200 m je nach Entfernung schon ein ziemlich gutes Ergebnis. Daher ja auch die Einstufung der Angriffe als möglicher Terrorakt, definitiv aber Verbrechen gegen sämtliches Kriegs- Volks und Menschenrecht: Wer mit so etwas in bewohnte Gebiete schießt nimmt bewusst in Kauf, dass er IRGENDWEN ermorden wird, anstatt gezielt militärische Ziele zu zerstören.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die gute Nachricht, die Russen ziehen sich erstmal aus Snake Island zurück


Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an dieser Insel so wichtig sein soll?  
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man da von Seekrieg spricht, wenn die Ukraine mit ihrer selbst entwickelten Haubitze 2S22 Bohdana (1 von 1) die Insel vom Land aus unter Beschuss nimmt. ( ich hoffe ich habe es so richtig beschrieben, bitte nicht schlagen


Da muß das ding aber ganz schön weit ballern. Habs mal aus google maps überschlagen, die muß ja wenigstens 38 km schaffen....
Jetzt müssen die das rohr nur noch auf ein panzer-fahrgestell packen und einen odentlichen ziel-computer für das ausrichten von diesem dazu packen und schon haben sie eine panzerhaubitze.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an dieser Insel so wichtig sein soll?
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


Das hatten wir vor einigen seiten schonmal. Von dort aus kann man schiffahrts-routen kontrollieren. Dazu sinkt so eine insel auch nicht gleich.    (nur "unterbunkern" sollten sie sie noch-> stichwort azovstal)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die schlechte Nachricht, die Russen versuchen mal wieder die Ukrainer kurzseitig einzukesseln und es gibt nur eine Straße zum fliehen für die Ukrainer, die müssen jetzt versuchen unter Beschuss zu fliehen


Naja sowas kleines würde ich nicht Kessel nennen, eher Tasse^^


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an dieser Insel so wichtig sein soll?











						Ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Optiki (30. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tun sie vermutlich schon. Da es die meisten Waffensysteme Russlands in x Ausführungen gibt, lässt es sich zwar nicht immer genau sagen, aber die in großen Stückzahlen eingesetzten Flugkörper sind zum Teil geradezu antike, eigentlich schon ausgemusterte Reservebestände mit einem Restwert von praktisch null (wenn man sie nicht in diesem Krieg einsetzen würde, müsste man sie bald verschrotten und gegen die NATO sind sie wertlos) und der Rest ist alt genug, um noch vor jeder Öffnung Richtung Westen konstruiert worden zu sein. Sowas kann Russland also komplett im eigenen Land herstellen und da wir weiterhin Rohstoffe aus Russland zu Mondpreisen importieren, mangelt es Putin nicht an Geld, um Aufträge ins eigene Land zu vergeben. Im Gegenteil, zwecks Wirtschaftsförderung muss er das sogar machen. Es dürfen halt nur keine schwer zu beschafenden Importwaren benötig
> werden.


Rohstoffe sind das Eine, sie brauchen ja aber auch die passenden Elektronik und die werden sie nicht mehr so schnell und zahlreich bekommen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was an dieser Insel so wichtig sein soll?
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


Ist halt ein Hilfsmittel zum blocken der Küstenzone und wenn Luftabwehr dort ist, kannst dort auch theoretisch Schiffe hinstellen, mit denn du angreifen könntest, quasi ein Ersatz für die Mosvka.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Man stellt sich die Frage, warum militärische Equipment, welche der Russe definitiv angreifen wird, in direkter Nähe von zivilen Einrichtungen lagert.



Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum du davon ausgehst, dass dem so wäre? Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Hinweis außer die Behauptung eines moskauer Märchenerzählers, der in der gleichen Story schon mindestens zwei weitere Male gelogen hat?




brooker schrieb:


> ... es ist immer wieder erschreckend. Alles was nicht in von euch defonierten Medien steht ist Kremlpropagada.



Alles was von erwiesenen Lügnern kommt ist erst einmal genausowertlos wie Propaganda, bis es auch irgendwer anders bestätigt. Und wie die Bilder des zerstörten Einkaufszentrums mit dem Einschlagkrater unmittelbar davor, 300 m vom Mittelpunkt der nächstgelegenen und gänzlich intakten Industriehalle beweißt, ist die russische Erzählung von "getroffener Munition, die dann leider das EKZ angezündet" eine 100%ige Lüge. Und genauso gelogen ist entweder, dass überhaupt auf die Industrieanlagen gezielt wurde oder aber dass sie Präzisionswaffen eingesetzt haben.



> Aber Waffenlieferungen beenden diesen Krieg nicht, sondern sind nur neue Ziele die u.U. weitere zivile Opfer fordern.



Waffenlieferungen können das Leid der ukrainischen Bevölkerung mittelfristig eher beenden als eine Kapitulation gegenüber einer vergewaltigenden und mordenden Armee gefolgt von Deportation nach Sibirien kann das nicht. Wenn du einen dritten, besseren, praktikablen Vorschlag hast, wären nicht wenige Leute daran interessiert. Aber solange es den nicht gibt, ist "nichts tun" leider keine Option, denn Putin mordet halt weiter.




compisucher schrieb:


> Heisst für mich:
> Die Russen haben keine ausreichende seegestützte Aufklärung und keine geeignete Boden-Boden Munition auf den Schiffen der Schwarzmeerflotte, um dem Beschuss etwas entgegenzusetzen.



Was de facto bedeutet, dass gerade die gesamte "großartige", "strategisch extrem unverzichtbare" Schwarzmeerflotte vor einer Hand voll Raketen und einem Geschütz kapituliert hat, denn die Schlangeninsel war ja ihrerseits schon Plan zu einer Stationierung von Seeeinheiten näher an der Küste. Das könnte strategisch ein ziemlich großer Erfolg für die Ukraine sein. Und für die Ernährung der Welt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das hatten wir vor einigen seiten schonmal. Von dort aus kann man schiffahrts-routen kontrollieren. Dazu sinkt so eine insel auch nicht gleich.    (nur "unterbunkern" sollten sie sie noch-> stichwort azovstal)



Schifffahrts- und Flugrouten. Wenn jetzt im Gegenzug die Ukraine die Schlangeninsel wieder besetzen kann, hat Russland kaum noch eine Möglichkeit, die Truppen in Transnistrien zu versorgen. Damit sind die gezwungen, ihre Aktivitäten auf ein Minimum herunterzufahren, um möglichst lange durchzuhalten, was wiederum bedeutet, dass die ukrainische Armee eine große Last abgenommen wird. Nimmt man noch den verbundenen Abszug der Schwarzmeerflotte von den westukrainischen Küsten hinzu, hat sich die Frontlänge mal eben um 20-30% verkürzt. Es waren zwar keine aktiven Frontabschnitte mit Verlusten, aber trotzdem welche zu deren Sicherung einiges an Material reserviert werden musste.




Optiki schrieb:


> Rohstoffe sind das Eine, sie brauchen ja aber auch die passenden Elektronik und die werden sie nicht mehr so schnell und zahlreich bekommen.



Ich spreche nicht von Rohstoffen, sondern von allen Voraussetzungen. Einschließlich heimischer Elektronik. Oder glaubst du, die UdSSR hat in den 80ern bei TI bestellt?


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> bleib mal beim thema, Du...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ich konnte mir das heute genau anschauen. Der erste Strike hat in der Mall keinen Krater erzeugt - jedenfalls habe ich keinen erkennen können. Der zweite hingehen schon. Überreste militärischer Gegenstände sind auf den Bildern zum ersten Strike nicht zu erkennen. Vom zweiten habe ich keine entsprechenden Detailbilder finden können. Vermutlich war dieser Komplex das eigentliche Ziel. Es scheint so zu sein, als wenn der first Strike nicht da traf wo er sollte. Oder aber, dass Objekt sollte tatsächlich zerstört werden, um nicht später als Lager nutzbar zu sein. Genau wissen tun es nur die Russen.
Zu den Opfern habe ich ein Video aus den Trümmern des ersten Strikes gefunden. Hier kam wohl wohl eine Frau zu Tode. Vermutlich stammen die restlichen Opfer vom Wochenmarkt direkt vor der Mall. Hier sind massive Auswirkungen einer Druckwelle und von Trümmern sichtbar. Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass man keine Bilder oder Videos findet, wo die Trümmer vom ersten Strike durch Spezialisten gründlich auf Überreste der zweistelligen Anzahl von Noch Vermissten untersucht werden.
Nach den vorliegenden Daten wurde ein ziviles Gebäude durch eine Rakete getroffen und deshalb sind Zivilisten zu beklagen. Verwertbare Informationen zum zweiten Strike lagen nicht vor. Vermutlich war das das eigentliche Ziel.
Glücklicherweise war die Aussage von Herrn Selenski, das ein mit mehr als 1.000 Zivilisten voll besetztes Einkaufszentrum beschossen wurden, nicht zu treffend. Auch geben weder die Fotos noch die Videos einen Hinweis darauf, dass hunderte Feuerwehrmänner im Einsatz waren. 
Mal wieder hat der Krieg sein  Gesicht gezeigt und deshalb muss auch alles getan werden, um ihn schnell zu beenden.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Juni 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. China ist aktuell die Nr. 2 auf der Welt, und Russland ist im Vergleich zu denen schon meilenweit abgehängt. Wenn man Weltmacht sein will, dann muss man sich ja gegenüber zwei Ländern behaupten. Ich sehe da auch keinen Stich für Russland.


Russland ist in einer sehr beschissenen Lage, eine Bedrohung ist zwar weit hinterm Atlantik aber kontrolliert deine Einnahmequelle Namens Europa komplett, auf der anderen Seite in Asien grenzen sie mit einer noch größeren Bedrohung den sie strategischen Partner nennen welchen sie sich unterordnen müssen. Sie sind eben allein und zahlen arg dafür. Hinzu kommt dass sie in einer potentiell instabilen Region zwar die Regionalmacht sind, welche aber zum Alptraum der Russen sich nach China wenden könnte, wodurch die kleinen Nachbarn Russland entwicklunsgtechnisch überholen könnten. Die Russen sehen ihren eigenen Untergang darin wenn ihre Nachbarn sie überholen, da endet die Welt für sie. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Die ist in der Tat überraschend. Wenn man bedenkt, was hier zu beginn - auch von mir - als großer Eroberungsfeldzug vermutet wurde, entpuppt sich als Rohkrepierer, wenn man vom Aufmarschgebiet, den ersten Kriegstagen auf dem Weg nach Kiew und dem Resultat bis dato ausgeht.



Naja.. wir feiern tote Russen, die Russen feiern jeden neuen Kilometer, jeden Tag. An der Natur des großen Eroberungsfeldzuges hat sich mMn nicht wirklich etwas verändert. Ist ja nicht so dass sie keine Möglichkeiten hätten, was wenn Belarus morgen nach Kiew vordringt ? Und welche Möglichkeiten hat die Ukraine außer die Gunst der Tommys weit hinterm Atlantik ? Für die Russen stellt die Abkehr Europas auch ein viel ultimativeres Problem da als die Verluste in diesem Krieg. Die Ukraine ist nur ein kleiner Staat mit Bedeutung aber niemals so relevant wie ein positives Handelsvolumen mit Europa, und vorallem Energiehandel unter russischer Kontrolle. Das alles fällt jetzt weg, eine Kathastrophe deren Folgen bei Putin und seinen Leuten wohl Schockanfälle auslösen.
Auch wenn er große Anstalten macht sich nach Asien abzuwenden und uns das Gas abdreht bin ich mir sicher dass er bei Gelegenheit alles dafür tuen wird um mit Deutschland wieder am runden Tisch zu sitzen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> "Die US-Wirtschaft war Ende 2021 mit einem Plus beim BIP von aufs Jahr hochgerechnet 6,9 Prozent robust gewachsen. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will nicht so tuen als ob ich hier ne wirkliche Ahnung hätte aber für die US Wirtschaft lief es doch sehr lange mehr schlecht als recht und vorallem global verlieren sie bisdato das Rennen um die Welt mit China. Die USA sind zum angezählten Weltmeister mutiert der aufstehen muss um in der 11 Runde seinen Titel durch KO zu verteidigen lol 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Hegemonie? Noch!
> 
> In den kommenden Jahren werden die EU Staaten jährlich in etwa die Hälfte des US Militärbudgets ausgeben für Rüstung. Wenn man dann mal die ganzen zivilen Ausgaben des US Militärs raus rechnet, dann erreichen wir schon sehr bald eine Parität. Die Europäer haben erst einmal begreifen müssen, dass es Frieden nicht auf Dauer für Lau gibt. Zumindest nicht, wenn man mit autokratischen Regierungen umgehen muss.



Naja, die politische Hegemonie der Toms in Europa sehe ich nicht als gefährdet, auch dann nicht wenn Europa zum schlagräftigen Globalplayer aufsteigen sollte der fähig ist eigene Interessen zu vertreten. Wir werden noch sehr lange die selben Sicherheitsinteressen und politischen Betrachtungen haben und uns gegenseitig auch dann bestätigen wenn es uns schadet. Das ist eben das stärkste Bündnis der Geschichte, aus etlichen wirtschaftlichen Nationen den es ganz gut geht und daran wird keine Sau rütteln, niemals. Einzigst ein großer Krieg könnte Vieles ändern. Relevant bleibt weiterhin die Haltung Deutschlands ggüber Russland. Berlin balanciert und wird es weiter tuen weil man das Ziel hat Mitteleuropa durch russische Energien unter eine deutsche Hegemonie zu stellen und auf diese Weise den europ Kontinent konkurenzlos anzuführen. Auf der anderen Seite macht Berlin drei Kreuze dass Russland seit 1990 wieder weit weg bei Smolensk beginnt und diesen äußerst bequämen Zustand dass man mit der potentiell größten Bedrohung so gut Reibach machen kann wird Berlin nicht über Nacht einfach so verwerfen. Die Gefahr aus osteurop Sicht ist die dass Berlin ein Fenster für Moskau sein kann, dass die Russen mehr Möglichkeiten bekommen dortige Projekte, Entwicklung, Business, zu kontrollieren, oder torperdieren und über ihre Köpfe hinwegentscheiden. Russlands einziger Weg nach Europa ist nunmal über Osteuropa, und es ist Interesse Berlins wie auch Moskaus die Osteuropäer entwicklungstechnisch schwach zu halten damit diese sich nicht ins Business der Schwergewichte einmischen, oder gar ein echtes Gegengewicht darstellen könnten. Das gefällt den Tommys natürlich nicht, die springen an die Decke und treten immer wieder in Erscheinung um beide ein bisschen daran zu erinnern wer hier der Cheff im Ring ist, und bei einer gefühlten Teilung und Streit innerhalb der EU machen die ein Fässchen Bourbon auf. So linear verläufts zumindest seit dem zweiten Golfkrieg und die EU macht die Erfahrung dass Cowboys nicht immer nette Kerle sind.  



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn Russland schwach ist, dann wendet sich China gegen Russland.



Die Welt müsste fast brennen damit dieser Tag eintrifft. Die strategische Wichtigkeit zwischen beiden ist so emenz dass sie sie in eine strategische Abhängigkeit getrieben hat. Sie genießen eben keinen guten Ruf in einer Nachbarschaft voll mit wehenden US Fähnchen im Vorgarten lol 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich schrieb eingangs schon, dass die USA für sich dachten den KK gewonnen zu haben, was ja auch der Realität entspricht. Es wird jetzt auch kein KK 2.0. Der jetzt losgetretene Konflikt ist ein dummes Egoproblem der Leute im Kreml. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ich bin der Meinung dass der kalte Krieg nie wirklich endette und die Schuld daran ganz dem Westen anzurechnen ist. Man hat zugelassen dass Europa unter Deutschland den Russen wiedererstarkt. Man hat China zur Supermacht aufsteigen lassen weil die Verblendung durch grüne Scheine im Unternehmen USA ihnen wohl den Verstand weggebrutzelt hat. Der Westen beobachtette für uns ungünstige Entwicklungen weil er gierig war, dabei wusste man doch dass man iwann die Früchte dieser tollen Entwicklung ernten wird. Spekulationsblasen haben die Realpolitik förmlich gefressen. Und was jetzt ? Säbelrasseln zwischen den größten Militärnationen. Bravo...



Tekkla schrieb:


> Dieser Nutzen wird sich mehren. Und in 10 Jahren werden die EU UND die USA die Welt dominieren - mal vorausgesetzt unsere Dreckkugel ist dann nicht schon ein real strahlendes Leuchtfeuer zivilisatorischer Dummheit.



Der Westen wird garnichts mehr dominieren, zumindest nicht in der Form wie früher. Die Asiaten werden Wachstum betreiben, und wir Europäer werden Machterhalt betreiben. Tuen wir doch jetzt schon. Die Warscheinlichkeit dass alles in einem großen Krieg mündet, irgendwann, ist realistischer als das friedliche Angehen der Probleme dieser Welt. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Deswegen beginnen die EU Staaten endlich wieder Geld in Rüstung zu stecken. Ob's zu spät ist? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls mal nicht.



Es ist zu spät um ohne auszukommen und das ist etwas Trauriges. Vergesse nicht dass unser Kontinent das Previlleg einer Schutzmacht unterstellt zu sein verlieren wird. Das heißt Schwächung. Die massiven Neuanschaffungen werden auf Jahre in der Potte wiegen, was uns nicht unbedingt konkurenzfähiger mit unseren Kapital macht.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist nun alles Spekulation.



Natürlich, was denn sonst ? Als die Gebrüder Wright das erste Flugzeug testetten mussten sie doch auch ganz schön spekulieren oder ?  Unsere Welt pfeilert heute auf nichts anderem als Spekulation, und wer Summen am besten berechnen kann der ist auch am nähesten daran was morgen passiert. So läuft dieses Spiel.


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herr Röper erklärt sich genau aus diesem Grund am Anfang des Beitrag.
Ich halte beide von dir bewertete Beiträge nicht für die typische Arbeit des Anti-Spiegels, weil in ihnen nur Zusammenfassungen gegeben werden. Der Mehrwert idt deiner Einschätzung folgend dabei vernachlässigbar.
Die Kritiken und Anmerkungen zu einigen Beiträge aus westlichen Medien sind anders und beinhalten aus meiner Sicht Mehrwert.


JePe schrieb:


> Der "Kompromiss" aus Journalismus und Verschwoerungsgefasel ist nicht Wahrheit, sondern Bullshit.


... und trotzdem wird dieser Krieg mit einem Kompromiss zu Ende gehen! Und nur die Kompromisbereitschaft aller Parteien und Interessensgemeinschaften wird dann ein wieder aufflammen des Kriegs verhindern!


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum du davon ausgehst, dass dem so wäre? Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Hinweis außer die Behauptung eines moskauer Märchenerzählers, der in der gleichen Story schon mindestens zwei weitere Male gelogen hat?


Wie war das noch? Bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. 
Sicherlich gab es schon die eine oder andere Aussage bei den Russen, die nicht ganz rund war. Selbiges ist aber auch schon bei der UKR vorgekommen - siehe Selenski mit "mehr als 1.000 Zivilisten im EKZ ...". Ich glaube man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und anfangen zu pauschalisieren. Mir kommt es so vor, dass es jedoch viele Medien und  Leute machen. Ich halte dies für einen Fehler und sehe die Gefahr, dass daraus ein absolutes Feindbild geschaffen und gleichzeitige die Chance für eine friedliche Lösung genommen wird. Auch wenn es mühsam und mit Aufwand verbunden ist, lohnt es sich jeden Vorgang sachlich und unvoreingenommen zu prüfen. Denn nur so kann man sich auf einer respektvollen Ebene treffen und ist Kommunikation möglich. Beispiel: wenn ich dich bei jedem Treffen einen Lügner nenne, dann hast du irgendwann keine Lust mehr mit mir zusammen zu kommen. Wenn ich dir aber sachlich aufzeige, dass deine Darstellung aus folgenden Gründen nicht plausibel erscheint, ist es eine ganz andere Nummer. Der Respekt vor einander wird gewahrt. Kommunikation kann stattfinden. Und wenn im Rahmen einer UN-Sitzung beim Vortrag von Russland die anderen Teilnehmer den Raum verlassen ... oder wenn die OSZE-Delegation auf Grund nicht erteilter Visa nicht nach London reisen und nicht teilnehmen kann ist das ein zugeschlagenes Buch. Keine Kommunikation, kein Kompromiss und ein Zeichen das ich möchte, dass das Sterben, das Leid und auch die globalen Konsequenzen des Krieges weiter fortschreiten und sich potenzieren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles was von erwiesenen Lügnern kommt ist erst einmal genausowertlos wie Propaganda, bis es auch irgendwer anders bestätigt.


... siehe oben



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du einen dritten, besseren, praktikablen Vorschlag hast, wären nicht wenige Leute daran interessiert.


Ich habe einen Vorschlag:

1. wöchentliche UN und OSZE Meetings mit allen Mitgliedern zu Vorkommnissen auf beiden Seiten - diese beiden Instrumente müssen ihre eigentliche Funktion wieder wahrnehmen und beweise, denn das ist der Schlüssel für Vertrauen und Veränderung. Ich ziele dabei auf die Vorwürfe aus den Separatistengebieten, dass seit 2014 permanent und seit ca. 3 Wochen besonders massiv rein zivile Örtlichkeiten von der UA beschossen werden. Diese Meldungen und Dokumentationen muss man die selbe Aufmerksamkeit in der UN und OSZE schenken, wie wir es bei reklamierten Kriegsverbrechen durch Russen erleben. Insbesondere deshalb, weil behauptet wird, das die vom Westen bereitgestellten Artillerie und Raketentechnologie dabei zur Anwendubg kommt. Eine sachliche, öffentliche Untersuchung könne falsche Behauptungen schnell aufdecken und Propaganda verhindern. Gleichzeitig würden beide Instrumente wieder von beiden Seiten als das wahrgenommen werden, was sie sein sollen: unabhängige Schiedsstellen um Kriegsverbrechen anzuzeigen und bzw. in Konflikten Neutralzonen zu überwachen

2. Wiederaufnahme der Friedensverhandlungen zwischen UKR und Russland, der Gefangenenaustausch ist ein erster guter Schritt

3. Ausarbeitung von möglichen Kompromissen zwischen Russland und der UKR


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und trotzdem wird dieser Krieg mit einem Kompromiss zu Ende gehen! Und nur die Kompromisbereitschaft aller Parteien und Interessensgemeinschaften wird dann ein wieder aufflammen des Kriegs verhindern!


Es gibt genau einen akzeptablen Kompromiss:
Putin verpisst sich aus der Ukraine und entschuldigt sich (und das muss ehrlich rüberkommen) beim ganzen Volk der Ukraine.

Edit: Und natürlich muss er sich am Wiederaufbau beteiligen.


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es gibt genau einen akzeptablen Kompromiss:
> Putin verpisst sich aus der Ukraine und entschuldigt sich (und das muss ehrlich rüberkommen) beim ganzen Volk der Ukraine.
> 
> Edit: Und natürlich muss er sich am Wiederaufbau beteiligen.


... ich verwendete das Wort nicht als Platzhalter oder Floskel:





__





						Kompromiss – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Was du beschreibst wird wie folgt enden: eine Partei muss kompromisslos kapitulieren, weil sie ausgeblutet ist.

Ungefähr so, wie wir Deutschen nach dem 1. und 2. Weltkrieg.

Oder, der Tom meint irgendwann, dass er den Russen genug geärgert und von der EU entfernt hat, die EU ihn auf Grund der Auswirkungen des Krieges wirtschaftlich nicht mehr gefährlich werden kann und er somit seine Einfluss ausreichend erhöhen konnte.

Das wurde in diesem Beitrag auch sehr scharf gezeichnet dargestellt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-11052183


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst wird wie folgt enden: eine Partei muss kompromisslos kapitulieren, weil sie ausgeblutet ist.
> 
> Ungefähr so, wie wir Deutschen nach dem 1. und 2. Weltkrieg.


Passt doch ganz gut. Im Gegenzug verzeiht die Ukraine Putin vllt irgendwann. Erscheint mir ein fairer Kompromiss.

Edit: Also ernsthaft, Putin lässt Russland in die Ukraine einmarschieren und du erwartest allen Ernstes das die Ukraine jetzt auch noch einen Schritt auf den Pfosten zugehen soll?


----------



## brooker (30. Juni 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Edit: Also ernsthaft, Putin lässt Russland in die Ukraine einmarschieren und du erwartest allen Ernstes das die Ukraine jetzt auch noch einen Schritt auf den Pfosten zugehen soll?


... nicht ich erwarte etwas, sondern die Begrifflichkeit Kompromiss. Ohne den ... gehts weiter, bis nichts mehr geht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie war das noch? Bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.



Wenn du das hier anwenden möchteste, wieso ergreifst du dann bei dem russischen Vorwurf "die Ukraine lagert Waffen in Zivilgebieten" vehement Partei für den russischen Ankläger und eben nicht für den Angeklagten?



> Sicherlich gab es schon die eine oder andere Aussage bei den Russen, die nicht ganz rund war.



Wie dargelegt: Allein in dieser einen Behauptung gibt es zwei bis drei russische Aussagen, die ganz klar und absichtlich gelogen sind. Das ist >>50%.



> Selbiges ist aber auch schon bei der UKR vorgekommen - siehe Selenski mit "mehr als 1.000 Zivilisten im EKZ ...". Ich glaube man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und anfangen zu pauschalisieren.



Sondern stattdessen whataboutisms verbreiten?
Meine Frage/Aussage war nicht, ob man Selenski pauschal glauben soll. Mache ich selber nicht. Meine Frage war, warum du Putin pauschal seine Behauptungen glaubst, sie aktiv weiterverbreitest und auf dieser Grundlage Vorwürfe gegen andere erhebst?




> gleichzeitige die Chance für eine friedliche Lösung genommen wird.



Ich sehe seit acht Jahren keine derartige Chance mehr, die irgendwer nehmen könnte.



> Beispiel: wenn ich dich bei jedem Treffen einen Lügner nenne, dann hast du irgendwann keine Lust mehr mit mir zusammen zu kommen. Wenn ich dir aber sachlich aufzeige, dass deine Darstellung aus folgenden Gründen nicht plausibel erscheint, ist es eine ganz andere Nummer. Der Respekt vor einander wird gewahrt. Kommunikation kann stattfinden.



Ich kann mich in dein Beispiel schwer hineinversetzen, da ich kein Mörder bin, der Lügen über sein eigenes Tun verbreitet. Aber wenn ich einer wäre, könnte von "Respekt" bei dem Treffen wohl keine Rede sein, denn jemanden anzulügen ist um Größenordnungen respektloser, als einen Lügner als das zu bezeichnen, was er ist.

Aber mal als ganz blöde Frage: Wieso fühlst du dich hier angesprochen, wenn jemand Russland der Lüge überführt?
Bist du Mitarbeiter? Würde zumindest dein rechtliches Verhalten erklären.
Alle anderen sehen hier sich nämlich in einem Gespräch über Putins Apparat als dritte Person, der Lügner selbst ist überhaupt nicht Bestandteil des Beispiels...



> Ich habe einen Vorschlag:
> 
> 1. wöchentliche UN und OSZE Meetings mit allen Mitgliedern zu Vorkommnissen auf beiden Seiten -



Problem 1: Putin akzeptiert seit Jahren keine OSZE-Grämien mehr. Vorschlag gescheitert.



> Ich ziele dabei....



Ausschließlich auf Vorwürfe von einer Seite, während du eben noch behauptest hast, an beiden Seiten interessiert zu sein.?



> Eine sachliche, öffentliche Untersuchung könne falsche Behauptungen schnell aufdecken und Propaganda verhindern.



Das könnte sie. Aber das würde eben vorraussetzen, dass OSZE-Beobachter sich in von Russland kontrollierten Gebieten frei bewegen können und das wurde schon vor langer Seite verweigert. Wie gesagt: Diese "Möglichkeit einer friedlichen Lösung" gibt es, wegen Putin, seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Jetzt gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeiten "Putin verliert" und "die Ukraine wird vernichtet". 
Jeder zweite Satz von dir wehrt sich gegen erste Variante.



> 3. Ausarbeitung von möglichen Kompromissen zwischen Russland und der UKR



Auf der Balance zwischen "Russland übernimmt die gesamte Ukraine und unterjocht ihre Bevölkerung" bis "Russland wird gezwungen, den gesamten angerichteten Schaden und die Ukrainer für ihre Angehörigen, Verwundungen und bis zu acht Jahre ruinierten Lebens zu entschädigen und entrichtet obendrein Strafe an die Weltgemeinschaft für die resultierenden Hungersnöte und wirtschaftlichen Schäden" ist Russland bislang nicht einmal bereit, über die extremsten 10% zu reden. Wie denkst du, dass du Putin mit deinen Laberrunden dazu bringst, sich auf neutralen Kompromiss in der Mitte wie "die Ukraine erhält ihre Grenzen von 2013 samt wiederhergestellter Infrastruktur zurück, aber Russland muss für die begangenen Verbrechen nicht büßen" zu bewegen?


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du das hier anwenden möchteste, wieso ergreifst du dann bei dem russischen Vorwurf "die Ukraine lagert Waffen in Zivilgebieten" vehement Partei für den russischen Ankläger und eben nicht für den Angeklagten?


Ich stelle die russische Sicht zur Diskussion, weil hier ausnahmslos eine anti-russische Pauschalisierung vorgenommen wird. Das emfinde ich nicht als richtig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie dargelegt: Allein in dieser einen Behauptung gibt es zwei bis drei russische Aussagen, die ganz klar und absichtlich gelogen sind. Das ist >>50%.


Welche denn?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sondern stattdessen whataboutisms verbreiten?
> Meine Frage/Aussage war nicht, ob man Selenski pauschal glauben soll. Mache ich selber nicht. Meine Frage war, warum du Putin pauschal seine Behauptungen glaubst, sie aktiv weiterverbreitest und auf dieser Grundlage Vorwürfe gegen andere erhebst?


Zur Diskussion stellen ist etwas anderes. Pauschal glauben tue ich Putin auch nichts. Ich weise lediglich darauf hin, dass eine anti-russische Pauschalisierung stattfindet. Man bemerke, Putin wird als notorischer Lügner abgestempelt und daraus eine pauschale anti-russische Haltung generiert. Was kann jeder einzelne Russe auf der Welt dafür?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mal als ganz blöde Frage: Wieso fühlst du dich hier angesprochen, wenn jemand Russland der Lüge überführt?


Habe ich oben bereits mitgeteilt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du Mitarbeiter? Würde zumindest dein rechtliches Verhalten erklären.


Diffamierung verstößt gegen die Forenregeln.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle anderen sehen hier sich nämlich in einem Gespräch über Putins Apparat als dritte Person, der Lügner selbst ist überhaupt nicht Bestandteil des Beispiels.


Deine Wahrnehmung trügt. Es geht nicht um Putin. Ich schreibe wenn von den Russen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem 1: Putin akzeptiert seit Jahren keine OSZE-Grämien mehr. Vorschlag gescheitert.


Warum reklamieren die Russen dann, dass sie auf Grund eines verwehrten Visums diesen Monat nicht in London teilnehmen konnten?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ausschließlich auf Vorwürfe von einer Seite, während du eben noch behauptest hast, an beiden Seiten interessiert zu sein.?


Die Vorwürfe in Richtung Russland übernehmt ihr hier. Was die UKR angeht findet kein Interesse. Somit bleibt für mich nur noch der Part mit der UKR über. Und ganz nebenbei, wer aufmerksam und unvoreingenommen liest merkt, dass ich auch nicht aĺles gutheiße was der Russe tut. Eine Erklärungsversuch für sei Tun ist nicht mit einer Beführwortung zu verwechseln.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das könnte sie. Aber das würde eben vorraussetzen, dass OSZE-Beobachter sich in von Russland kontrollierten Gebieten frei bewegen können und das wurde schon vor langer Seite verweigert.


Es gibt vereinzelt Bericht der OSZE zu Themen aus dem Separatisten Gebieten. Soweit ich mich erinnere den letzten 2020. Müsste ich nochmal nachschauen. Deshalb, so lange ist das nicht her. Aber nachdem auffiel das gekaufte OSZE Mitarbeiter Überwachungskameras zur Artillerieaufklärung für die UA einsetzten, so lautet zumindestens der Vorwurf Russlands, ist eine gewisse Skepsis bei diesem Thema angebracht, zumal der Vorwurf nach meinem Kenntnisstand von der OSZE nie aufgegriffen oder aus der Welt geschaffen wurde. Oder hast du da evtl etwas zu?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Diese "Möglichkeit einer friedlichen Lösung" gibt es, wegen Putin, seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


Nach deiner Meinung oder wer sagt das? Es gibt immer mindestens zwei Weg nach Rom 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeiten "Putin verliert" und "die Ukraine wird vernichtet".
> Jeder zweite Satz von dir wehrt sich gegen erste Variante.


Nochmal, es geht nicht um Putin, es geht um Russland, es geht praktisch um die ganze Welt. Der Konflikt hat ein globales Ausmaß angenommen. Mehr als 10 Nationen arbeiten direkt oder indirekt militärisch gegen Russland. Man könnte je nach Definition auch den laufenden 3.WK ausrufen. Und da wunderst du dich über meine Apelle?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf der Balance zwischen "Russland übernimmt die gesamte Ukraine und unterjocht ihre Bevölkerung" bis "Russland wird gezwungen, den gesamten angerichteten Schaden und die Ukrainer für ihre Angehörigen, Verwundungen und bis zu acht Jahre ruinierten Lebens zu entschädigen und entrichtet obendrein Strafe an die Weltgemeinschaft für die resultierenden Hungersnöte und wirtschaftlichen Schäden" ist Russland bislang nicht einmal bereit, über die extremsten 10% zu reden. Wie denkst du, dass du Putin mit deinen Laberrunden dazu bringst,


Mit der Annahme deiner herablasenden Art und Weise bestimmt nicht. Wie ich schrieb: Respekt, Kommunikation und ehrlicher Umgang mit einander  ... und einer muss damit anfangen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sich auf neutralen Kompromiss in der Mitte wie "die Ukraine erhält ihre Grenzen von 2013 samt wiederhergestellter Infrastruktur zurück, aber Russland muss für die begangenen Verbrechen nicht büßen" zu bewegen?


Ich weiss nicht, mit Blick auf die angegebenen Hintergründe für die Militäraktion der Russen in der UKR sind die von dir benannten Forderungen gefühlt nicht als Kompromis verkaufbar.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> 1. wöchentliche UN und OSZE Meetings mit allen Mitgliedern zu Vorkommnissen auf beiden Seiten - diese beiden Instrumente müssen ihre eigentliche Funktion wieder wahrnehmen und beweise, denn das ist der Schlüssel für Vertrauen und Veränderung. Ich ziele dabei auf die Vorwürfe aus den Separatistengebieten, dass seit 2014 permanent und seit ca. 3 Wochen besonders massiv rein zivile Örtlichkeiten von der UA beschossen werden. Diese Meldungen und Dokumentationen muss man die selbe Aufmerksamkeit in der UN und OSZE schenken, wie wir es bei reklamierten Kriegsverbrechen durch Russen erleben. Insbesondere deshalb, weil behauptet wird, das die vom Westen bereitgestellten Artillerie und Raketentechnologie dabei zur Anwendubg kommt. Eine sachliche, öffentliche Untersuchung könne falsche Behauptungen schnell aufdecken und Propaganda verhindern. Gleichzeitig würden beide Instrumente wieder von beiden Seiten als das wahrgenommen werden, was sie sein sollen: unabhängige Schiedsstellen um Kriegsverbrechen anzuzeigen und bzw. in Konflikten Neutralzonen zu überwachen


Wie naiv bist du eigentlich? Die Ukrainer wollen die Russen nicht mehr im Land haben, und die Russen wollen das eroberte Land samt Krim nicht mehr hergeben. Deine wohlfeilen Worte spielen dabei nur dem Aggressor in die Hände den Status Quo zu zementieren.



brooker schrieb:


> 2. Wiederaufnahme der Friedensverhandlungen zwischen UKR und Russland


Mit welchem Inhalt bitte? 

Eine Idee: Russland ist der Aggressor. Der Aggressor muss ich wieder zurückziehen. Danach kommt dann die Rechnung für den Aggressor für die Zerstörungen und das angerichtete Leid. Die pro russischen Separatisten bekommen eine Teilamnestie, deren Anführer (bis ins 3. Glied) werden aber vor ein internationales Gericht  gestellt. Wer von den Separatisten möchte, darf freiwillig nach Russland auswandern. Danach bekommt die Ukraine Hilfe wie damals Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg samt militärischem Beistand durch die NATO Truppen im Land, um weiteren Invasionsgelüsten eines Putinregimes und seinen Nachfolgern entgegenzutreten.

Klingt für mich nach einem guten Plan. Findest du doch auch, nicht wahr? 



brooker schrieb:


> 3. Ausarbeitung von möglichen Kompromissen zwischen Russland und der UKR


Der Kompromiss ist einfach: Russland verzieht sich vom Staatsgebiet der souveränen Ukraine in den Grenzen von 2014.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja.. wir feiern tote Russen,


... und das ist abstoßend, menschenverachtend und eine Form der Kriegsverherrlichung. Genau das finde ich nicht richtig und bin deshalb hier aktiv. Was kann der einzelne Russe für seine Rolle im globalen Spiel?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> die Russen feiern jeden neuen Kilometer, jeden Tag. An der Natur des großen Eroberungsfeldzuges hat sich mMn nicht wirklich etwas verändert. Ist ja nicht so dass sie keine Möglichkeiten hätten, was wenn Belarus morgen nach Kiew vordringt ?


Richtig, die Option besteht. Aber warum wurde sie vom Russen noch nicht gezogen? Vielleicht, weil er es nicht möchte? Vielleicht ist das als ein Zeichen dafür zu werten, dass die Russen nicht wie vom Westen behauptet, alle Ukrainer töten werden sollen. Evtl soll eine weitere Eskalation vermieden werden?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Will nicht so tuen als ob ich hier ne wirkliche Ahnung hätte aber für die US Wirtschaft lief es doch sehr lange mehr schlecht als recht und vorallem global verlieren sie bisdato das Rennen um die Welt mit China. Die USA sind zum angezählten Weltmeister mutiert der aufstehen muss um in der 11 Runde seinen Titel durch KO zu verteidigen lol


Richtig, und dafür ist jedes Mittel Recht. Der Krieg spült sofort, mittel- und langfristig Geld in die Kasse von USA.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass der kalte Krieg nie wirklich endette und die Schuld daran ganz dem Westen anzurechnen ist.


Das sehe ich ganz genauso und das ist m.M.n. der entscheidende Grund für die Entwicklung des UKR/Russland Konfliktes! Der Russe ging mit offenem Visier und blanker Brust auf den Westen zu und streckte die Hand aus. Der Westen verfolgte seine Ziele weiter, Nato Osterweiterung und ein paar geostrategische Scharmützel. Das Vorgehen war mit Blick auf den zeitlichen Verlauf strategisch aggressiv. Der Russe beschwert sich, der Westen beschwichtigt und der Russe gibt jedes Mal zähneknirschend nach. Und das so lange bis dann auch die UKR vom Westen geschluckt werden soll. Da sagt der Russe: wir bestehen darauf das diese Pufferzone verbleibt. Was dann kam ist bekannt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man hat zugelassen dass Europa unter Deutschland den Russen wiedererstarkt.


Was diese USA nun mit einer OP am offenen Herz gleichzeitig korrigiert.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man hat China zur Supermacht aufsteigen lassen weil die Verblendung durch grüne Scheine im Unternehmen USA ihnen wohl den Verstand weggebrutzelt hat. Der Westen beobachtette für uns ungünstige Entwicklungen weil er gierig war, dabei wusste man doch dass man iwann die Blase platzt.


Richtig. Auch das muss korrigiert werden.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Westen wird garnichts mehr dominieren, zumindest nicht in der Form wie früher. Die Asiaten werden Wachstum betreiben, und wir Europäer werden Machterhalt betreiben. Tuen wir doch jetzt schon.


Auch richtig, der aktuelle Konflikt ist ein Teil davon.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Warscheinlichkeit dass alles in einem großen Krieg mündet, irgendwann, ist realistischer als das friedliche Angehen der Probleme dieser Welt.


Ist der aktuelle Konflikt nicht schon global genug? Seine Folgen rufen warnende Worte von Experten hervor - wir steuern auf eine globale Hungersnot zu.
Du meinst sicher das Finale: die Auseinandersetzung zwischen Asien + Russland vs USA + NATO
Wenn weiter so eskaliert wird, dann passiert das ganz sicher in absehbarer Zeit.

Unsere Welt pfeilert heute auf nichts anderem als Spekulation, und wer Summen am besten berechnen kann der ist auch am nähesten daran was morgen passiert. So läuft dieses Spiel.


----------



## Charmin86 (1. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Kompromiss ist einfach: Russland verzieht sich vom Staatsgebiet der souveränen Ukraine in den Grenzen von 2014.


Das ist m.M.n. eher unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Putin kann nicht einfach zurückrudern und was 2014 im Donbass passiert ist, von beiden Seiten ausgehend, ist unumkehrbar.
Momentan deutet für mich vieles darauf hin, dass sich der Konflikt immer weiter hochschaukelt. Zu viele kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen, zu intransparent ist die Gesamtlage.
Wir haben da doch null durchblick, außer ein Resümee aus den vergangenen Handlungen zu schließen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der Russe ging mit offenem Visier und blanker Brust auf den Westen zu und streckte die Hand aus. Der Westen verfolgte seine Ziele weiter, Nato Osterweiterung und ein paar geostrategische Scharmützel. Das Vorgehen war mit Blick auf den zeitlichen Verlauf strategisch aggressiv. Der Russe beschwert sich, der Westen beschwichtigt und der Russe gibt jedes Mal zähneknirschend nach. Und das so lange bis dann auch die UKR vom Westen geschluckt werden soll. Da sagt der Russe: wir bestehen darauf das diese Pufferzone verbleibt. Was dann kam ist bekannt.


"Der Russe" als das Opfer des imperialistischen Westens. Mit diesen Sätzen ordne ich dich nun eindeutig in die Kategorie "Kremltreuer Schreiberling" ein.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Putin wird die eroberten Gebiete nicht mehr hergeben.
Wer glaubt das die Grenzen wie vor dem 14.Februar wieder hergestellt werden ist naiv.
Das ist auch keine gute Basis für ernsthafte Verhandlungen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Das ist m.M.n. eher unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Putin kann nicht einfach zurückrudern und was 2014 im Donbass passiert ist, von beiden Seiten ausgehend, ist unumkehrbar.


Die Separationsbestrebungen wären ohne russische Zustimmung wie Unterstützung gar nicht soweit gekommen. Von der Warte aus gesehen ist auch das, was 2014 im Donbass passierte, auf russischem Mist gewachsen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das die Grenzen wie vor dem 14.Februar wieder hergestellt werden ist naiv.


Stand heute? Jop? Und genau das ist das Problem mit dem Geschreibsel von @brooker.  Er schreibt von Frieden und meint damit einen Diktatfrieden inkl. Anerkennung des aktuellen Zustandes durch die Ukraine. Das wird aber genau nicht passieren. Das weiß auch @brooker ganz genau, und trotzdem schreibt er so einen Unsinn. Deshalb frage ich mich, warum er sowas schreibt? Was ist seine Motivation? Will er sagen, das der Drops gelutscht ist und man jetzt halt den Sieg der Russen anerkennen sollte, dann sich wieder freudestrahlend zum Ringelpietz mit Anfassen treffen sollte, um freudig gemeinsam Kumbayazu singen? Das wäre ein fataler Fehler. Die Russen würde nachrüsten und in 2, 5 oder 10 Jahren haben wir den nächsten Angriff.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man der Ukraine soviel geben, dass die den russischen Invasoren im Land das Leben zur Hölle machen können. Die müssen den Tag verfluchen, an dem sie dem Befehl die Grenze zu überqueren gefolgt sind. Und erst dann ist die Zeit für einen fairen Frieden gekommen.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich stelle die russische Sicht zur Diskussion, weil hier ausnahmslos eine anti-russische Pauschalisierung vorgenommen wird. Das emfinde ich nicht als richtig.


Die Position Russlands, und somit der Angriffskrieg, entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.
Ohne Grundlage kein Rechtsanspruch und keine Legitimation.

Putin kramt ja sehr gerne in den Begründungen in der Vergangenheit.

Die Realität ist aber, das der Donbas ursprünglich von den Ukrainern bzw. den Vorvölkern und den Warängern (witziger Weise heutige Schweden und Dänen) besiedelt und kultiviert wurden.
Erst viel später entwickelte sich die Bevölkerung in eine Art Mischgebiet, nicht unähnlich dem heutigen Elsass.
Völkerrechtlich gehört da Gebiet nun mal der Ukraine.

Im Elsass gibt es ja auch einen ca. 40-50% Anteil an Deutschen.
Keiner von denen kommt auf die krude Idee, sich Waffen zu besorgen und mit Waffengewalt auf terroristischer Art sich unabhängig zu erklären. Und Deutschland würde nie auf die Idee kommen, die Separatisten auch noch mit Waffen zu unterstützen und am Ende nach Frankreich einzumarschieren.
Du verstehst?

Krim ist noch interessanter.
Wenn man es genau nimmt, gehört die Krim alleinig den Krimtartaren.
Blöd nur, dass die Russen die von dort deportiert haben und als Sahnehäubchen ganz offiziell die eroberte und verwüstete Insel (weil aus damaliger Sicht eher unbedeutend) gar der Ukraine schenkte.
Eine völkerrechtliche/kulturelle Legitimation hätte ungefähr diese Rangigkeit.
1. Krimtartaren
2. Türkei
3. Ukraine
Russland? Gar keinen Anspruch

Kurzum gibt es in der Thematik keinen Kompromiss.
Russland muss sich auf die Grenzen vor 2014 zurückziehen und die selbsternannten Volkrepubliken müssen sich auflösen. Über eine evtl. Autonomieregelung des Donbas muss am Tisch und nicht mit der AK47 in der Hand diskutiert werden.
Erst wenn all diese Punkt UMGESETZT sind, kann man über evtl. Lockerungen der Sanktionen gegenüber Russland anfangen nachzudenken.


----------



## Charmin86 (1. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Separationsbestrebungen wären ohne russische Zustimmung wie Unterstützung gar nicht soweit gekommen. Von der Warte aus gesehen ist auch das, was 2014 im Donbass passierte, auf russischem Mist gewachsen.


Das bestreite ich auch nicht, Fakt ist jedoch, dass man Feuer nunmal nicht mit Feuer bekämpfen kann und wer nun tatsächlich welche Interessen vertritt, ist für Aussenstehende doch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Russland manövriert sich momentan selber, bzw. ist bereits in einer auswegslosen Situation und jeder kann ahnen wozu man in der Lage ist, wenn man in die Enge getrieben wird. Das China eingreift, kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen. Die sind nicht von Russland abhängig, jedoch die Welt von China und das zu verspielen bringt keinerlei Vorteile.

Falls nicht schon längst gelesen, empfehle ich jedem Sunzi / Sunzu.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Fakt ist jedoch, dass man Feuer nunmal nicht mit Feuer bekämpfen kann


Klar geht das. Ist in der Bekämpfung von Flächenbränden sogar ein probates Mittel. Allerdings ist es so, dass man eher noch unversehrtes Land verbrennt, um dem ankommenden Feuer die Grundlage zu entziehen. Das macht die Ukraine ja aus Eigeninteresse nicht. Stattdessen stellen die sich dem "Feuer" und bekämpfen es direkt an Ort und Stelle. Nur fehlt ihnen aktuell das passende Equipment. Aber daran arbeitet man ja seitens der befreundeten Staaten.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum gibt es in der Thematik keinen Kompromiss.
> Russland muss sich auf die Grenzen vor 2014 zurückziehen und die selbsternannten Volkrepubliken müssen sich auflösen.


Dann wird es nie einen Waffenstillstand geben.
Und fraglich ist auch wie lange Europa und der Westen die Sanktionen durchhalten kann.
Oder die ganze Welt. Weil der Krieg globale Auswirkungen hat.
Langfristig könnte Putin doch das erreichen was alle befürchten.
Eine Destabilisierung Europas und des Westens.
Nämlich dann wenn die Sanktionen allen Staaten mehr weh tun als Russland selber.
Und der Unmut in den eigenen Bevölkerungen wächst.
Dann könnten sich die Länder in der EU auch zerstreiten.

Ich sage nicht dass man Russland machen lassen soll wie sie wollen.
Und finde Sanktionen und Waffenlieferungen  richtig.
Auch finde ich die Nato-Beitritte von Finnland und Schweden gut.
Aber habe im Hinblick auf die Sanktionen langsam meine Zweifel.
Und versuche auch realistisch zu bleiben.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Langfristig könnte Putin doch das erreichen was alle befürchten.


Richtig. Aber Konjunktive helfen nicht weiter. Man muss das Hier und Jetzt betrachten und danach handeln. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es ein Zurück zum Status vor dem 24.02.2022 mit Russland nicht mehr geben wird. Das putinsche Russland ist im Westen zum Pariah geworden. Der Trennungsprozess von Russland wird für beide Seiten zwar schmerzhaft werden, aber für uns ist es letztendlich eh nur der Startschuss für die Umsetzung einer neuen Denke gewesen, zu der wir uns wegen der schön biligen Rohstoffe aus Russland bisher nicht gezwungen sahen. Damit ist jetzt Schluss.

Der reiche Westen orientiert sich um, das schafft er auch, und dann hat Russland nur noch die Staaten der 2. und 3. Welt und China für seine Rohstoffe. Die ersteren haben kaum das Geld und bekommen die Rohstoffe sehr günstig, während China quasi die Preise diktieren kann. Auf lange Sicht gesehen ist das ein massiver Verlust für Russland. Und wofür? Für eine zaristische Denkweise einer Politikeriege, die das wahre Ausmaß des Schadens fürs eigene Volk vermutlich nicht mal mehr erleben wird.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> "Der Russe" als das Opfer des imperialistischen Westens. Mit diesen Sätzen ordne ich dich nun eindeutig in die Kategorie "Kremltreuer Schreiberling" ein.


... deine Einordnung ist für mich nicht relevant. Das du den grob beschriebenen Verlauf  nicht anzweifelst ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wird es nie einen Waffenstillstand geben.
> Und fraglich ist auch wie lange Europa und der Westen die Sanktionen durchhalten kann.
> Oder die ganze Welt. Weil der Krieg globale Auswirkungen hat.
> Langfristig könnte Putin doch das erreichen was alle befürchten.
> ...


Der Waffenstillstand wird sich quasi mit dem Erschöpfungsgrad der Kombattanten ergeben.
Die Ukraine kann halbwegs realistisch im Sinne des Überlebenskampf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre stets 200.000 Mann an der Front halten, danach wird es knapp.
Russlands stehendes Heer ist deutlich schwächer, als alle gedacht haben, und nur eine allgemeine Mobilisierung und die offizielle Ausrufung eines Krieges in Russland (was propagandistisch fast das Todesurteil für Putin bedeuten würde) könnte bzgl. der Mannstärke einen Überlegenheitsvorteil generieren.
Kurzum erwarte ich noch innerhalb dieses Jahres das einfrieren der Fronten im konventionellen Krieg, wo auch immer dann die Frontlinie verlaufen wird.
Tippe auf eine Linie 50 km vor Dnipro bis Kharkiv, weil die Russen mit der Materialüberlegenheit irgendwas um die 1-2 km/Tag vorankommen.
Allerdings erwarte ich auch, dass es den Ukrainern gelingt, Cherson zurückzuerobern, evtl. gelingt ihnen sogar der Coup, die Krim zu befreien.

Natürlich hat der Krieg globale Auswirkungen.
Überspitzt und sicherlich zynisch:
Selber schuld, sich so sehr von eine einzigen Rohstofflieferanten abhängig zu machen.
Selber Schuld z. B. in Ägypten, statt Weizen Kiwis für verwöhnte, gut bezahlende Europäer anzubauen.

Der Krieg wird sehr schnell zu globalen Umwälzungen führen, die langfristig gesehen, die gegenseitigen wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeiten auf der Welt reduzieren, was ich im Moment eher positiv sehe.

Eine Destabilisierung Europas sehe ich nicht.
Warum auch, weil wir mal 2-5 Jahre weniger Gewinn machen und weniger Wirtschaftswachstum haben?
Haben die Griechen kurz vor Staatspleite überlebt?
Ja, haben sie, tun wir also auch...

Der Preis, wenn wir dies nicht akzeptieren ist hoch: 
Unter Putin würde kein einziger hier im Forum etwas schreiben können.
Die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen steht auf dem Spiel,  wenn wir jetzt nicht gemeinsam solidarisch bleiben, ganz einfach.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2022)

Da hat Andrij Melnyk sich mit seinen Äußerungen zu Stepan Bandera wohl ziemlich in die Nesseln gesetzt, wenn sich jetzt selbst das ukrainische Außenministerium schon schnellstmöglich von seinen Äußerungen deutlich distanziert:



> Das ukrainische Außenministerium hat sich von Äußerungen des Botschafters in Berlin, Andrij Melnyk, über den früheren Nationalistenführer Stepan Bandera (1909-1959) distanziert. «Die Meinung des ukrainischen Botschafters in Deutschland, Andrij Melnyk, die er in einem Interview mit einem deutschen Journalisten ausgedrückt hat, ist seine persönliche und gibt nicht die Position des ukrainischen Außenministeriums wider»,teilte die Behörde in der Nacht zum Freitag auf ihrer offiziellen Webseite mit.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Kleiner Fanfakt zum schmunzeln am Rande, ein zeitweiliger Weggefährte in der OUN in Krakau, von Bandera, hieß auch Andrij Melnyk.

Karma is a bi*tch baby!


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Russlands stehendes Heer ist deutlich schwächer, als alle gedacht haben, und nur eine allgemeine Mobilisierung und die offizielle Ausrufung eines Krieges in Russland (was propagandistisch fast das Todesurteil für Putin bedeuten würde) könnte bzgl. der Mannstärke einen Überlegenheitsvorteil generieren.


Genau. Das könnte Putin wenn es hart auf hart kommt auch noch tun.


compisucher schrieb:


> Allerdings erwarte ich auch, dass es den Ukrainern gelingt, Cherson zurückzuerobern, evtl. gelingt ihnen sogar der Coup, die Krim zu befreien.


Diese sehr optimistische Einschätzung teile ich nicht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Eine Destabilisierung Europas sehe ich nicht.
> Warum auch, weil wir mal 2-5 Jahre weniger Gewinn machen und weniger Wirtschaftswachstum haben?
> Haben die Griechen kurz vor Staatspleite überlebt?
> Ja, haben sie, tun wir also auch...


Gas und Ölknappheit.  Weizenknappheit. Steigende Inflation, wachsende Armut und vermutlich auch höhere Arbeitslosigkeiten und Staatsverschuldungen. Das sind alles Faktoren die nicht gerade gut sind.


compisucher schrieb:


> Der Preis, wenn wir dies nicht akzeptieren ist hoch:
> Unter Putin würde kein einziger hier im Forum etwas schreiben können.
> Die Freiheit jedes Einzelnen steht auf dem Spiel,  wenn wir jetzt nicht gemeinsam solidarisch bleiben, ganz einfach.


Ich sage ja nicht das Solidarität und Geschlossenheit des Westens falsch ist. Oder alle Demokratien. Sondern nur das diese Geschlossenheit  in Gefahr ist.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gas und Ölknappheit. Weizenknappheit. Steigende Inflation, wachsende Armut und vermutlich auch höhere Arbeitslosigkeiten und Staatsverschuldungen. Das sind alles Faktoren die nicht gerade gut sind.


Und wer ist dran schuld? Sollen wir die Pennern dafür auch noch belohnen, in dem wir sagen, dass es okay ist, was sie machen? Wenn wir damit erst einmal anfangen, dann öffnen wir die Büchse der Pandora und läuten ein sehr dunkles Zeitalter ein.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wer ist dran schuld? Sollen wir die Pennern dafür auch noch belohnen, in dem wir sagen, dass es okay ist, was sie machen?


Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Nur hinterfragt ob die Sanktionen uns nicht langfristig mehr oder auch schwer schaden.
Wenn es die Gasabhängigkeit von Russland nicht gäbe wäre das nicht ganz so schlimm.
Aber da hat unsere Politik (quasi alle Parteien) in den letzten Jahre Mist gebaut.
Ich hoffe das wir bis zum nächsten Winter die Gasspeicher voll bekommen.


----------



## Charmin86 (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Nur hinterfragt ob die Sanktionen uns nicht langfristig mehr oder auch schwer schaden.
> Wenn es die Gasabhängigkeit von Russland nicht gäbe wäre das nicht ganz so schlimm.
> Aber da hat unsere Politik (quasi alle Parteien) in den letzten Jahre Mist gebaut.
> Ich hoffe das wir bis zum nächsten Winter die Gasspeicher voll bekommen.



Das Land, welches am Meisten unter der Krise leidet, ist aktuell...wer hätte es erwartet...Afrika.
Aber wen interessiert das schon, das Land dient uns als Rohstofflieferant, die Menschen dort sind uns seit eh und je völlig egal. Man berichtet kurz darüber und dann gibt es aber auch wieder "Wichtigeres", denn WIR haben ja kein GAS, um durch den Winter zu kommen. Über 50% unserer Lebensmittel sind vorprogrammiert für die Entsorgung, bevor sie überhaupt produziert wurden aber WIR steuern auf eine Lebensmittelkrise zu. Afrika durchleidet sowas seit Jahrzehnten und es interessiert - rein niemanden. Ne, das kotzt mich wirklich an!

Uns geht es hier leider einfach zu gut, sodass man das eigentliche Leid leichter ignorieren / ausblenden kann.
Wir brauchen mal wirklich ernsthafte Probleme, damit es auch den letzten Hinterwäldler vor seinem SAT 1 Frühstücksfernsehen wachrüttelt.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wir bis zum nächsten Winter die Gasspeicher voll bekommen.


Werden wir nicht. Ich vermute auch sehr stark, dass nach der NS1 Wartung im Juli kein Gas mehr durch die Pipeline kommen wird. Russland wird sehr wahrscheinlich seine langfristigen Lieferverträge brechen. Wir sollten uns darauf einstellen, dass Russland als Lieferant weiterhin teilweise aber eher total wegfällt. Der Winter wird, so er denn mal wieder richtig kalt werden sollte, sehr unbequem und in Teilen Europas dann sehr hart werden. Aber Gesellschaften sind anpassungsfähig. Russland wird zwar versuchen uns zu erzählen, dass es nur an unseren Politikern liegen würde, aber wer das Teil zwischen den Ohren nur halbwegs zum Denken benutzt wird wissen, dass man uns auf diese Weise zu erpressen versucht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Das Land, welches am Meisten unter der Krise leidet, ist aktuell...wer hätte es erwartet...Afrika.
> Aber wen interessiert das schon, das Land dient uns als Rohstofflieferant, die Menschen dort sind uns seit eh und je völlig egal. Man berichtet kurz darüber und dann gibt es aber auch wieder "Wichtigeres", denn WIR haben ja kein GAS, um durch den Winter zu kommen. Über 50% unserer Lebensmittel sind vorprogrammiert für die Entsorgung, bevor sie überhaupt produziert wurden aber WIR steuern auf eine Lebensmittelkrise zu. Afrika durchleidet sowas seit Jahrzehnten und es interessiert - rein niemanden. Ne, das kotzt mich wirklich an!


Auch das ist mir bewusst. Putin hat ja den Export von Getreide aus der Ukraine blockiert.
Aber ich hatte die Tage gelesen das jetzt mehr und mehr freigegeben wird.
Natürlich verdreht er das bei den Ländern in Afrika so als wenn wir, der reiche Westen, Schuld daran wären.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich verdreht er das bei den Ländern in Afrika so als wenn wir, der reiche Westen, Schuld daran wären.


Das ist halt das, was Russland seit den Sowjetzeiten immer gemacht hat. Ursache für das Problem sein, aber anderen wird die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben. Das ist die gleiche Uraltpropagandaschublade wie der von den Sowjets perfektionierte Whataboutism.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2022)

Irgendwie fände ich es nett, wenn nicht alle die "weizen-krise" auf den krieg schieben würden. Ist schonmal jemand in den sinn gekommen, das die ukraine gerade mal 10% der weltweiten produktion stemmt, russland aber schon 20?
Kurzum, da sind sehr viel mehr faktoren am wirken incl. das indien nicht mehr exportiert. (worüber sich die bauern dort arg beschweren->einkommensverlust durch niedrige preise im inland) Dazu werden sicherlich spekulanten  die preise noch etwas treiben und ob china, als größter produzent, noch exportiert oder die lage für sich nutzt ist mir gerade nicht klar.
Also, selbst wenn die ukraine alles, nicht selbst benötigte, exportieren könnte, wäre das nur ein tropfen auf den heißen stein. Langfristig müßte mal einer auf die idee kommen in afrika selbst die ausbeute/ertrag pro ha zu steigern. Dazu müßte man aber auch auf die idee kommen, solar-betriebene meerwasser entsalzungs-anlagen zu errichten.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu werden sicherlich spekulanten die preise noch etwas treiben


Das ist ein gewichtiger Faktor!


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Langfristig müßte mal einer auf die idee kommen in afrika selbst die ausbeute/ertrag pro ha zu steigern.


Dann wüsste die EU aber nicht mehr wohin mit den Agrarprodukten aus heimische übersubventionierten Betrieben. Ich hoffe ja ein wenig darauf, dass die Welt sich jetzt etwas neu sortiert. Weniger globaler Handel, mehr Eigenverantwortung, mehr Chancen und weniger Abhängikeiten z.B. in Afrika von der EU, China und auch Russland. Täte der ganzen Welt bestimmt gut.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2022)

Natürlich ist es wünschenswert wenn sich jedes Land selber ernähren kann.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> wenn sich jedes Land selber ernähren kann.


Das geht rein aus klimatischen Gründen schon nicht. Es wäre aber gut, wenn wegen horrender Subventionen europäische Schlachtabfälle in Ballen zusammen gefroren exportiert nicht billiger wären als vor Ort gezüchtetes Geflügel. Wir als EU machen mit unserer lokalen Subventionspolitik in Afrika sehr viel kaputt bzw. verhindern Entwicklungen, die uns am Ende auch helfen würden. Stichwort: Wirtschaftsmigration. 

Aber das ist wieder mächtig am Thema vorbei.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das geht rein aus klimatischen Gründen schon nicht.


Können schon, wollen nein. (kosten)


Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber das ist wieder mächtig am Thema vorbei.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nicht ich erwarte etwas, sondern die Begrifflichkeit Kompromiss. Ohne den ... gehts weiter, bis nichts mehr geht!



Oh, ein Kompromiss "muss" her. Warum "muss" der eigentlich her und was genau wuerde weitergehen "bis nichts mehr geht"? Nur Mut, sprich es aus - der Krieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine. Obwohl man sich im Budapester Memorandum verpflichtet hat, deren Souveraenitaet zu achten und obwohl man sogar einen "Freundschafts"vertrag miteinander hatte. Von Altpapier wie der Schlussakte von Helsinki oder der UN-Charta fange ich erst gar nicht an.

Aber ich schweife ab. Du wolltest ja ueber Kompromisse philosophieren. Dann fangen wir mal an:

A (Schlaeger, 8. Klasse)
B (schwaecher als A, 5. Klasse)

A schnappt sich B auf dem Schulhof und will von dem sein Geld, seine Uhr und sein Handy. B sieht ein, dass A staerker ist und bietet ihm Geld und Uhr an. A akzeptiert und kassiert das Handy einen Tag spaeter.

Zu abstrakt? Wie waere dann das:

Deutschland bekommt von Frankreich und Grossbritanien das Sudetenland qua Muenchner Abkommen geschenkt. Beide Laender erklaeren der Tschechoslowakei, ihr im Kriegsfall nicht beistehen zu wollen. Man versucht also Krieg dadurch zu vermeiden, in dem man Gebietsverlust ohne Kampfhandlung anbietet. Das Ende kannst Du in Schulbuechern nachlesen. Du erkennst die Parallelen? Ist jedenfalls nicht so schwer.



brooker schrieb:


> Da sagt der Russe: wir bestehen darauf das diese Pufferzone verbleibt.



Also wenn Simon says, dann hat das eben so zu sein? Russland ist gross - da liesse sich doch bestimmt ein bisschen "Pufferzone" auf dem eigenen Territorium errichten? Hast Du in den letzten Jahren mal einen Atlas in der Hand gehalten? Kann die Ukraine eigentlich auch eine "Pufferzone" fordern oder hilfsweise wenigstens ich Koenigsberg wiederhaben? Die Kloepse mag ich naemlich echt gerne und auf einem alten Foto von dort habe ich etwas gesehen, was die Wiege Deutschlands sein koennte.

Fun Fact - Wenn man eine "Pufferzone" zur NATO haben will ist es nicht wirklich schlau, sich an ihre Aussengrenze heranzurobben.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)USA(...)USA(...)USA(...)



Ach so war das. Die USA haben Russland dazu angestiftet, die Ukraine zu ueberfallen, fuellen sich nun die Tasche und bezahlen muss es am Ende wieder der deutsche Michel©. Waere ich ja nie drauf gekommen. Das muss am Leitmedienkonsum liegen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukraine kann halbwegs realistisch im Sinne des Überlebenskampf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre stets 200.000 Mann an der Front halten, danach wird es knapp.


Oder hinter der Front.
Wie schon gesagt,  wenn die Russen wirklich gewinnen müssen wir der Ukraine helfen, dass alles was die UdSSR in AFG erlebt hat gegen das was in den besetzten Gebieten in der Ukraine passiert wie ein langweiliger Kindergeburtstag wirkt. Also Heckenschützen, IEDs und der ganze Spaß. Aber auf moderner Basis.

Wenn man noch weiter geht kann man auch noch die Minderheiten in Russland gegen Russland aufstacheln und damit innere Fronten in diesem Land eröffnen.


----------



## Optiki (1. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das Solidarität und Geschlossenheit des Westens falsch ist. Oder alle Demokratien. Sondern nur das diese Geschlossenheit in Gefahr ist.


Das kommt immer auf die Leidensfähigkeit der Bevölkerung an und wie gut sich die Politiker verkaufen. Es halt schon ein bisschen problematisch, wenn schon bei der Wahl  die Stimmen extrem weit aufgefächert sind.


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur hinterfragt ob die Sanktionen uns nicht langfristig mehr oder auch schwer schaden.
> Wenn es die Gasabhängigkeit von Russland nicht gäbe wäre das nicht ganz so schlimm.
> Aber da hat unsere Politik (quasi alle Parteien) in den letzten Jahre Mist gebaut.
> Ich hoffe das wir bis zum nächsten Winter die Gasspeicher voll bekommen.


Sanktionen treffen uns definitiv und in einige Fällen extrem, jedoch gibt es so weit ich weiß, noch keine Sanktionen auf Gas, im Gegenteil, man lässt sogar die Banken für die Bezahlung im Swift und erlaubt den europäischen Unternehmen, das Bezahlmodell der Russen zu nutzen. Polen und andere Länder haben halt einfach nicht die neuen Bezahlmethoden akzeptiert und dann haben die Russen einfach die Verträge aufgelöst.

Das Einzige, was Deutschland gemacht hat, war das Tochterunternehmen mit der Verstaatlichung zu retten, damit man sich nicht sofort auf die fragwürdigen Bezahlmethoden einlassen muss und auf die Speicher usw. zugriff hat.



Charmin86 schrieb:


> Das Land, welches am Meisten unter der Krise leidet, ist aktuell...wer hätte es erwartet...Afrika.
> Aber wen interessiert das schon, das Land dient uns als Rohstofflieferant, die Menschen dort sind uns seit eh und je völlig egal.
> Man berichtet kurz darüber und dann gibt es aber auch wieder "Wichtigeres", denn WIR haben ja kein GAS, um durch den Winter zu kommen. Über 50% unserer Lebensmittel sind vorprogrammiert für die Entsorgung, bevor sie überhaupt produziert wurden aber WIR steuern auf eine Lebensmittelkrise zu. Afrika durchleidet sowas seit Jahrzehnten und es interessiert - rein niemanden. Ne, das kotzt mich wirklich an!


Dieses ewige alle Opfer/Täter denken wird Afrika auch keine Rettung bringen. Alleine in dem Thread gibt es schon mehrere Leute die sich darüber Gedanken machen, also stimmt die Aussage schon mal nicht. Dieses  "Medien berichten nur kurzfristig über solchen Themen "Argument", hat langsam auch einen extremen Bart, so funktioniert das bei allen Themen, die nicht mehr Akut sind oder nicht direkt die Zielgruppe betreffen. Natürlich wird aktuell mehr über das Gas berichtet, in unseren Medien, weil es uns direkt betrifft. Und wenn sich die Leute zwischen Wärme und Essen entscheiden müssen, dann betrifft das in diesem Fall keine Luxusbedürfnisse.

Die Welt hat definitiv Probleme mit der Verteilung von Lebensmittel, die Diskussion passt aber nicht wirklich in diesen Thread.


Charmin86 schrieb:


> Uns geht es hier leider einfach zu gut, sodass man das eigentliche Leid leichter ignorieren / ausblenden kann.
> Wir brauchen mal wirklich ernsthafte Probleme, damit es auch den letzten Hinterwäldler vor seinem SAT 1 Frühstücksfernsehen wachrüttelt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es Personen denen es schlecht geht, kümmert, wie es Menschen auf einem anderen Kontinent geht, zumindest wäre es mir neu, dass wir Menschen so funktionieren. Die größte grüne Bewegung zur Zeit geht doch von einer gutbetuchten Jungend aus, die in einem bestimmten Wohlstand aufwächst und überhaupt die Freiheit hat, über andere Sachen nachzudenken.


RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich verdreht er das bei den Ländern in Afrika so als wenn wir, der reiche Westen, Schuld daran wären.


Ich glaube die Gründe, warum es so gut funktioniert, sollten auf der Hand liegen. Russland hat das ja in seiner Geschichte anders gemacht und die Regionen einfach annektiert und seinem Eigentum gemacht.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie fände ich es nett, wenn nicht alle die "weizen-krise" auf den krieg schieben würden.


Es bleibt ja trotzdem eine Krise, welche durch den Konflikt zischen den beiden Ländern entsteht, den Rest macht der Kapitalismus in seiner Reinform. Die Probleme mit Afrika gab es ja schon vor der Krise.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das geht rein aus klimatischen Gründen schon nicht. Es wäre aber gut, wenn wegen horrender Subventionen europäische Schlachtabfälle in Ballen zusammen gefroren exportiert nicht billiger wären als vor Ort gezüchtetes Geflügel. Wir als EU machen mit unserer lokalen Subventionspolitik in Afrika sehr viel kaputt bzw. verhindern Entwicklungen, die uns am Ende auch helfen würden. Stichwort: Wirtschaftsmigration.


Gerade das Thema Schlachtabfälle ist seit Jahren schon bekannt, umso bedauerlicher, dass immer noch nichts passiert ist. Entsprechend gefrustet war ich schon der letzten Europawahl, wo ich mit einer Randpartei die höchste Übereinstimmung hatte.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yess!
> Genau mein Ding, Impro at its best
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, wie in der DDR damals. Da es vieles im Laden nicht gab oder ausverkauft war, wurde eben privat gehandelt/ gebastelt/improvisiert. 

Nicht umsonst heißt es doch: Not macht erfinderisch... 

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber ihre Atomwaffen haben sie noch nicht ausgepackt, so kritisch ist es also noch nicht für die.


Wenn man das schrecklichste Szenario annimmt: was hätte Putin von einem A-Krieg

Wenn heutzutage einer auf's große rote Knöpfchen drückt, ist's wahrscheinlich eh für die meisten vorbei. Kein Tyrann/Despot/Diktator auf dieser kleinen unseren Erdkugel SOLLTE daher so dumm sein...

Gruß


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2022)

//Ablage





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542857144617287680

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

> 00:57 Uhr
> Selenskyj: Raketenangriff war gezielter Terror Russlands​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat den Raketenangriff auf ein Wohnhaus im südukrainischen Gebiet Odessa als "absichtlichen, gezielten russischen Terror" verurteilt. "Es war ein einfaches Haus mit etwa 160 Personen. In ihm lebten gewöhnliche Menschen, Zivilisten", sagte er in einer Videobotschaft. Bisher seien 21 Tote und etwa 40 Verletzte gezählt worden. "Leider steigt die Zahl der Todesopfer." In dem Gebäude seien weder Waffen noch militärische Ausrüstung versteckt gewesen - "wie russische Propagandisten und Beamte immer über solche Angriffe erzählen". Der Einschlag der drei Raketen sei weder Fehler noch Versehen gewesen.


Dieses mal hat es Odessa hart erwischt. Ich denke damit die Russen zeigen das sie überall im Land "präsent" sind um weiter Schrecken zu verbreiten.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2022)

Voila




__





						Laden…
					





					www.n-tv.de
				




Ein warmer Schlafsack und ein Spirituskocher sollte jetzt zum
Notfallpaket eines jeden Haushaltes gehören. 
Wir werden alle Opfer bringen müssen,
um diesen Irren im Kreml zu stoppen,
ich friere gerne, für den Frieden


----------



## brooker (2. Juli 2022)

OT: Ursache zu aktuellen Knappheiten und Preisanstiegen


RyzA schrieb:


> Gas und Ölknappheit.  Weizenknappheit. Steigende Inflation, wachsende Armut und vermutlich auch höhere Arbeitslosigkeiten und Staatsverschuldungen. Das sind alles Faktoren die nicht gerade gut sind.





Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wer ist dran schuld? Sollen wir die Pennern dafür auch noch belohnen, in dem wir sagen, dass es okay ist, was sie machen? Wenn wir damit erst einmal anfangen, dann öffnen wir die Büchse der Pandora und läuten ein sehr dunkles Zeitalter ein.


Die von @RyzA aufgezählten Faktoren unterstreiche ich zu 100%. Da hat sich etwas entwickelt, was globale Auswirkungen hat und Menschen in Ihrer Existenz bedroht!

Die Suche nach der Ursache dafür und die "Lösung" von @Tekkla halte ich für nicht vollständig zutreffen.

Warum? Beispiel Öl-Preis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Rohstoffe wie Rohstoffe kaufen - boerse.de
					

Rohstoffe auf boerse.de: Alle Rohstoffe die weltweit gehandelt werden in der Übersicht - wie können Sie Rohstoffe am besten kaufen?



					www.boerse.de
				




Mit Blick auf die Preisentwicklung einer gängigen Sorte lässt sich festellen, dass im Verlauf der letzten 8 Jahre zwei Preiskorrekturen und ansonsten ein permanenter Preisanstieg vorlagen. Mit Frühjahr 2022 wurden die Korrekturen aufgebraucht und der Preis  erreichte wieder das Niveau von 2014. Die Entwicklung in 2022 selbst ist nüchtern betrachtet die Fortführung der beschriebenen Kursentwicklung, mit einem leichtem Trend zur Querbewegung. Wo kommt diese Preisentwicklung her? Fördermengensenkung, Bedarfsanstieg oder Ergebnis von Spekulanten an den Börsen?

Fördermengensenkung:








						Erdöl: Fördermenge der OPEC-Länder pro Tag 2021 | Statista
					

Mit einer täglichen Erdölfördermenge von rund 11,2 Millionen Barrel sind die USA im Jahr 2021 das förderstärkste Land der Welt.




					de.statista.com
				



Die drei großen bei Öl sind die USA (11.2Mio), Russland (10.8Mio) und SaudiArabien (8.5Mio). Die restlichen Förderer liegen bei 4Mio abwärts.

Die Fördermenge hat sich wie folgt entwickelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schaut es mit dem Bedarf aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Erdölverbrauch weltweit bis 2020 | Statista
					

Der weltweite Verbrauch von Erdöl nimmt jährlich zu – im Jahr 2020 wurden rund 88 Millionen Barrel pro Tag verbraucht.




					de.statista.com
				




Wie passt das nun zusammen? Bedarf vs Angebot = Preis ( Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft)

Der Bedarf ist permanent gestiegen, die Fördermenge zog vergleichbar mit. Warum bewegen sich die Preise dann so starkt. Richtig, da war noch was, die Spekulaten an der Börse. Hier entstehen hauptsächlich die Preisanstiege und wird jede Menge Gewinn für die Spekulanten generiert. Wissen wir nun warum Öl so teuer ist. Im Groben ja. Aber man muss sagen, dass die derzeitige Situation sich schon irgendwie negativ auswirkt.  Aber zu sagen, dass der Krieg an dem Preisanstieg Schuld ist, konnte anhand der Charts widerlegt werden.

Das selbe Spiel kann man mit Weizen, Gas usw. betreiben - Spekulant müsste man sein!

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Spekulation auf Güter der Grundversorgung der Menschen wie bspw. Wasser, Energie und Nahrung nicht unterbunden wird. Das würde derartige Entwicklungen  m.M.n. verhindern.

/OT


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> OT: Ursache zu aktuellen Knappheiten und Preisanstiegen
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Spekulation auf Güter der Grundversorgung der Menschen wie bspw. Wasser, Energie und Nahrung nicht unterbunden wird. Das würde derartige Entwicklungen  m.M.n. verhindern.
> /OT


Überqualifiziertes unnütziges Gesocks,
will ja auch beschäftigt/bezahlt werden


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Suche nach der Ursache dafür und die "Lösung" von @Tekkla halte ich für nicht vollständig zutreffen.


Spekulation, jupp. Habe ich einige Post früher auch schon so gesagt. Einfach nochmal lesen. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehört es zum russischen Plan durch massive Unsicherheit die schon immer da gewesene Preisspekulationen künstlich zu schüren, um somit einen finanziellen Ausgleich für die zu erwartenden Sanktionen zu bekommen.  Klappt augenscheinlich ja ganz gut. Die Russen planen an dem aktuellen Zustand schon seit Jahren. Das sollte nicht vergessen werden. 

OT: Die aktuellen Benzin- oder auch Gaspreise sind aber keine wirkliche Folge von Spekulation. Gas wird aktuell wegen des russischen Vertragsbruches zur Mangelware und beim Benzin kassieren die Ölkonzerne grad mächtig ab.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1503001542026276868

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann wissen wir ja jetzt auch endlich den wahren Grund, warum man im Kreml so erpicht aufs Kriege führen ist.
Putin will alle einfach dazu zwingen, ihm endlich die Hand zu schütteln.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Das Video gibt es auf You Tube auch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B84TbEZgSeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



falls jemand mit Twitter Probleme hat.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2022)

So witzig das auch ist, ich vermute, man könnte mit jedem anderen Staatschef ein ähnliches Video machen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> So witzig das auch ist, ich vermute, man könnte mit jedem anderen Staatschef ein ähnliches Video machen.


Ja wahrscheinlich. Das passt aber gerade gut zu Putin.


----------



## Optiki (2. Juli 2022)

Ein solche Meldung gibt es nicht zum ersten mal, ich hoffe es ist etwas dran: scheint sich um einen Fake zu handeln, die Überschriften stimmt nicht überein





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543179024024932359

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von einem Putsch kann mal wohl nur träumen, aber einer des Volkes mit dem Militär wäre schon 10 von 10, vor allem weil Russland kaum Soldaten hat, um wirklich etwas auszurichten


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Juli 2022)

meanwhile in Lemberg so





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543230414415855616

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Voila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur ist das halt völliger Blödsinn, denn es interessiert Russland nicht, ob wir hier frieren oder nicht, die werden drüber lachen, wie dumm die Deutschen sind mit ihren Sanktionen, die aktuell nach hinten losgehen und Deutschland schaden.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> die werden drüber lachen, wie dumm die Deutschen sind mit ihren Sanktionen, die aktuell nach hinten losgehen und Deutschland schaden.


Die werden sich wundern wie wir das wegstecken, um dann ab dem kommenden Jahr den Stinkefinger gen Moskau zu heben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich stelle die russische Sicht zur Diskussion, weil hier ausnahmslos eine anti-russische Pauschalisierung vorgenommen wird. Das emfinde ich nicht als richtig.



In dem du russische Propaganda unreflektiert weiterverbreitest, übst du keine kritische/nicht-pauschalisierende Denkweise aus und wirst auch keine fördern, sondern im Gegenteil die vollkommen zurecht bestehende Abneigung gegenüber Putins Lügen auf die sich selbst lenken. Auch dies vollkommen zurecht.



> Welche denn?



Wie bereits gesagt und laut deinen Zitaten auch von dir gelesen...:
- Es wurde keine Industrielagerhalle getroffen, die Fabrikhallen stehen ohne Kratzer 200-500 m neben dem als einziges zerstörten Einkaufszentrum. Russland verbreitet aber die Lüge eines erfolgreichen Angriffs auf ein Waffenlager.
- Genauso gelogen ist somit die russische Behauptung, dass Einkaufszentrum wäre von explodierender Munition in Brand gesteckt worden. Selbst wenn Munition in der Fabrik gewesen sein sollte (unabhängige Hinweise gibt es keine) - sie ist offensichtlich nicht explodiert.
- Laut Russland wurde "mit Präzisionswaffen" "auf die Fabrik" gezielt. Mindestens eins von beiden ist eine glatte Lüge, denn der Krater vor dem Einkaufszentrum liegt 300 m von der Mitte der nahegelegensten Halle, gut 500 m vom Zentrum der Fabrikanlage entfernt. Entweder wurde mit nicht-Präzisionsmunition 300-500 m am eigentlichen Ziel vorbeigeschossen, was in ziviler Umgebung ein Kriegsverbrechen wäre. Oder es wurde mit Präzisionsmunition bewusst auf das Einkaufszentrum selbst gezielt, was genauso ein Kriegsverbrechen darstellt. (Möglich auch, dass man mit nicht-Präszisionswaffen auf das EKZ gezielt und zufällig getroffen hat, dann wäre es eine doppelte Lüge.)

Man beachte hierbei, dass alle drei Falschaussagen keinen Spielraum für Fehler lassen: Russland weiß, womit Russland geschossen hat, Russland weiß worauf Russland gezielt hat und jede Form der Trefferaufklärung zeigt auf den ersten Blick, dass die Fabrik noch intakt und das EKZ zerstört ist. Die Falschaussagen können also keine Irrtümer mangels hinreichenden Wissens sein, sondern es handelt sich um Lügen wider besseren Wissens.




> Zur Diskussion stellen ist etwas anderes.



Ja, "zur Diskussion steleln" ist etwas anderes. Etwas anderes, als du es machst.

Wer etwas zur Diskussion stellen will, präsentiert es unabhängig als Diskussionsgrundlage und gibt dann seine Einschätzung als Diskussionseinstieg dazu. Aber das machst du NICHT.
Du reagierst auf Beiträge, in denen dir teilweise klare Fragen gestellt werden oder in denen sich über andere über reale Vorkommnisse unterhalten wird, und platzierst dann russische Progpaganda 1:1 als dein eigenes Argument. Ohne eigene Einschätzung. Mit Schein-Bezügen, die von der ursprünglichen, durch dich nicht beantworteten Frage ablenken (=whataboutism). Und das ganze auch dann, wenn die Fehler in der jeweiligen Propaganda bereits dargelegt wurden - ein Beispiel hatten wir ja eben.



> Man bemerke, Putin wird als notorischer Lügner abgestempelt und daraus eine pauschale anti-russische Haltung generiert. Was kann jeder einzelne Russe auf der Welt dafür?



Putins Machtapparat lügt mit hoher Regelmäßigkeit. Daraus entsteht vollkommen zu Recht ein generelles Misstrauen gegenüber Statements, die aus diesem Machtapparat kommen. Bislang habe ich hier von der Mehrheit der Postenden aber keine Resentiments gegen "jeden einzelnen Russen" auf der Welt gehört, sondern ausschließlich gegen den russischen Staat unter der bestehenden Führung. Das ist gerechtfertigt und die können verdammt viel dafür, dass niemand (außer dir) mehr eine Behauptung aus ihrem Mund für glaub- und wiedergabewürdig hält, solange es keine Bestätigung durch seriöse dritte gibt. (In dem Fall kann man es sich aber ebenfalls sparen, auf die putinsche Schilderung eines Sachverhaltes einzugehen und stattdessen auf die seriösere Drittquelle aufbauen.)



> Deine Wahrnehmung trügt. Es geht nicht um Putin. Ich schreibe wenn von den Russen.



Ich schreibe von Putin und dem russischen Staat, das weiß ich gerade noch selber. Du widersprichst mir und schreibst somit auch über mein Thema, also Putin und dem russischen Staat. Und du nutzt dafür Lügen, die von Putin und seinen Mitarbeitern kommen.



> Warum reklamieren die Russen dann, dass sie auf Grund eines verwehrten Visums diesen Monat nicht in London teilnehmen konnten?



Das weiß ich nicht. Ich tippe auf anti-britische Propaganda. Die Kausalaussage an sich ist jedenfalls negativ gegenüber England und definitiv falsch, denn es sind nur Teile der russischen Führung von Sanktionen betroffen und darüberhinaus gibt es weiterhin diplomatisches Personal, auch in London. Man könnte als Teilnehmen (von digitalen Schaltungen ganz abgesehen). Russland verweigert aber die Teilnahme im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten und verbreitet stattdessen Lügen mit aufhetzender Wirkung.



> Die Vorwürfe in Richtung Russland übernehmt ihr hier.



Niemand hier spricht mehr über kleinere Ereignisse von vor einigen Jahren (wäre ja auch fast schon offtopic). Wenn du Interesse daran hast, diese ausgewogen wieder auszugraben, musst du das also selbst machen. Wenn du sie stattdessen einseitig ausgräbst, beziehst du eine offensichtliche Position.



> Es gibt vereinzelt Bericht der OSZE zu Themen aus dem Separatisten Gebieten.



Nicht vereinzelt. Bis Russland offiziell die Kontrolle übernommen und die OSZE-Beobachter rausgeworfen hat (wie zuvor schon größtenteils aus Russland selbst) gab es die regelmäßig, Auftrag ist schließlich die Beobachtung der gesamten Ukraine. Aber eine Einladung dazu gab es nur von der ukrainischen Regierung und die Zusammenarbeit mit den Separatisten war immer problematisch - Beobachter wurden entführt, Beobachter wurden beschossen, angemeldete Beobachtungstrupp starben durch Minen, vor denen sie nicht gewarnt wurden und Beobachtungsdrohnen wurden aktiv bekämpft. Unter den von Russlands Vasallen geschaffenen Bedingungen konnten also regelmäßig nur lückenhafte Bilder erstellt werden.



> so lautet zumindestens der Vorwurf Russlands, ist eine gewisse Skepsis bei diesem Thema angebracht, zumal der Vorwurf nach meinem Kenntnisstand von der OSZE nie aufgegriffen oder aus der Welt geschaffen wurde. Oder hast du da evtl etwas zu?



Nö. Aber derartige Vorwürfe gab es aus beiden Richtungen in vergleichbarer Zahl, und die OSZE-Mitarbeiter rekrutieren sich auch aus diversen Mitgliedsländern einschließlich Russland naher. Näher beschäftigt habe ich mit der Aufklärung dieser vielen Fitzelchen nicht - in meinen Augen erzählte die Beschwerde als solche schon alles, was man über den Wert und die Wertschätzung von OSZE-Beobachtern in den Separatistengebieten: Russland hat sich mit vollem Ernst darüber beschwert, dass Beobachter deren primäre, erklärte Aufgabe die Überwachung des Abzugs schwerer Artillerie sowie allgemein von aus Russland stammenden Waffen war, die Stellungen von schwerer Artillerie und aus Russland stammender Waffen dokumentiert haben. Noch deutlicher kann man "wir wollen nicht, dass die OSZE sich um Frieden bemüht" wohl allenfalls rüberbringen, in dem man direkt auf die Beobachter schießt.
Was man gemacht hat.



> Nach deiner Meinung oder wer sagt das?



Meine Meinung, wie seit Monaten dargelegt und ohne Gegenargumente stehengelassen. Putin hat mit seinem Angriff sämtliche internationalen Rahmenverträge endgültig und ohne Anlass gebrochen. Die Ukraine kann sich nur wieder sicher fühlen, wenn Russland nicht mehr in der Lage zu einem erneuten Angriff ist (=> Kriegsende durch Niederlage des russischen Militärs). Umgekehrt fordert Putin die Deportation der gesamten ukrainischen Politiker (""Entnazifierung"") und die komplette Demilitarisierung und oben drauf noch die wirtschaftliche Abtrennung von der europäischen Union was im Umkehrschluss den vollständigen wirtschaftlichen Anschluss an Russland nötig macht (=> Kriegsende durch militärisch herbeigeführtes Ende der Ukraine).



> Nochmal, es geht nicht um Putin, es geht um Russland, es geht praktisch um die ganze Welt. Der Konflikt hat ein globales Ausmaß angenommen. Mehr als 10 Nationen arbeiten direkt oder indirekt militärisch gegen Russland. Man könnte je nach Definition auch den laufenden 3.WK ausrufen. Und da wunderst du dich über meine Apelle?



Was dranhängt ändert nichts an den Handlungsoptionen und für welche davon du Stellung beziehst. Dass du dabei demjenigen, der den deiner Meinung nach "3. Weltkrieg" (ich sehe bislang nur ein zweites Korea) begonnen hat, den Hof machst, gibt u.a. Anlass zu Verwunderung. (Den Rest von "u.a." zu schreiben verbieten mir die Forenregeln.)



> Mit der Annahme deiner herablasenden Art und Weise bestimmt nicht.



Ich habe nicht um Beschimpfungen geben und auch nicht um eine Auflistung von Dingen, die NICHT funktionieren... . Die kann ich mir logischerweise selber denken, wenn ich dir vorwerfe, dass deine Scheinforderungen NICHT funktionierten können  .



> Wie ich schrieb: Respekt, Kommunikation und ehrlicher Umgang mit einander  ... und einer muss damit anfangen.



Nein. Es muss nicht einer damit anfangen. Es müssten beide damit anfangen. Und genau danach habe ich dich gefragt: Wie willst du das herbeiführen, dass Putin damit anfängt?

Einseitige Kommunikation (seit den 70ern), Respekt (seit Mitte der 90er) und, soweit man das bei Politikern sagen kann Ehrlichkeit (seit 1990) hat die EU bis Anfang diesen Jahres ausprobiert. Die Gegenseite hat derweil Kommunikationsformate bei Zeichen von kleinster Kritik ausgeschlagen, vielfach gelogen (aktuell relevant z.B. "es sind keine russischen Soldaten auf der Krim" und "es ist kein Krieg in der Ukraine") und sie respektiert nicht einmal ihre eigenen Zusagen ("Russland schützt die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine").
Fazit: Wenn nur eine Seite Kommunikation, Respekt und Ehrlichkeit praktiziert, endet das bewiesenermaßen mit der Vernichtung der Ukraine. Das ist nicht das Ziel, einseitige K/R/E nachweislich kein Weg zum Ziel.

Jedenfalls nicht zu meinem Ziel respektive dem Ziel, dass du vorgibst, zu verfolgen. Zum Ziel Putins ist es ganz offensichtlich ein Weg und wenn die EU-Staaten noch länger auf einseitige K/R/E gesetzt hätte, dann hätte Putin sein Ziel heute schon erreicht und die Ukraine würde nicht mehr als eigenständiger Staat existieren.



> Ich weiss nicht, mit Blick auf die angegebenen Hintergründe für die Militäraktion der Russen in der UKR sind die von dir benannten Forderungen gefühlt nicht als Kompromis verkaufbar.



Sie sind ein objektiver Kompromiss, aber nein, sie sind nicht verkaufbar. Das sag ich ja die ganze Zeit: Russland ist nicht bereit, einen fairen Kompromiss anzunehmen. Also ist es unvermeidbar, diesen aufzuzwingen.

Das einzige, was Russland annehmen würde, ist eine vollständige oder zumindest weitestgehende Kapitulation der Ukraine. (Wobei ich zwischen beidem keinen Unterschied sehe. Es gibt, wie oben geschrieben, keine Grundlage mehr für russische Sicherheitszusagen und eine Teilkapitulation wäre nur die Vorstufe zu einer späteren vollständigen Kapitulatin. So wie der ukrainische Verzicht auf Rückeroberungen 2014 nur die Vorstufe zu weiteren Gebietsverlusten 2022 war.)


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

> 19:12 Uhr
> Bericht: Lukaschenko wirft Kiew Raketenangriffe auf Belarus vor​
> Der belarusische Machthaber Alexander Lukaschenko hat der Ukraine Raketenangriffe auf sein Land vorgeworfen. "Vor rund drei Tagen, vielleicht mehr, wurde von der Ukraine aus versucht, militärische Ziele in Belarus anzugreifen", sagte Lukaschenko laut der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur Belta. "Gott sei Dank haben unsere Luftabwehrsysteme alle Raketen abgefangen, die von den ukrainischen Truppen abgefeuert wurden", sagte er demnach. Lukaschenko lieferte keine Beweise für seine Aussagen.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe mal, dass die jetzt nicht einfach Gründe erfinden, damit Belarus an der Seite Russlands, militärisch in den Konflikt eingreifen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2022)

An der Stelle noch einmal die Betonung der soeben gemachten Aussage: Die MEISTEN der hier postenden sprechen nicht generalisierend von sämtlichen Russen der Welt. Einige machen das aber natürlich trotzdem, sogar im jeglichen Differenzierungsanlass verneindenen Singular:



brooker schrieb:


> ... sie vom Russen ... die Russen ...
> Der Russe ... Der Russe ... der Russe ... der Russe...



Wenig verwunderlich, dass im gleichen verallgemeinernden Tonfall unhaltbare Unterstellungen wie folgende fallen:



brooker schrieb:


> ... Westen behauptet, alle Ukrainer töten werden sollen. [SIC!] ...Der Westen verfolgte seine Ziele weiter, Nato Osterweiterung und ein paar geostrategische Scharmützel. ... strategisch aggressiv.
> ... UKR vom Westen geschluckt werden soll.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

Ich schreibe hier auch öfter "die Russen" oder "Russland". Halt weil es einfacher ist.
Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass das russische Volk für Putins Krieg nichts dafür kann.
Auch finde ich es nicht gut wenn russische Künstler und Sportler boykottiert werden.
Wobei Sportler ja häufig für die Nation antreten... ist nicht so leicht.


----------



## Optiki (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass die jetzt nicht einfach Gründe erfinden, damit Belarus an der Seite Russlands, militärisch in den Konflikt eingreifen kann.


Das wird dann aber auch nur Zeit schinden, weil wirklich gut sind die Soldaten auch nicht und wenn die schon Munition an Russland abgeben mussten, können die auch nicht ewig aushalten.

Also wenn Belarus wirklich mit angreift und Putin wirklich das Gas nach Deutschland abstellt, dann sollten wir uns vlt doch mal neue Gedanken machen, wie dieser Konflikt enden soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2022)

Charmin86 schrieb:


> Das ist m.M.n. eher unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Putin kann nicht einfach zurückrudern und was 2014 im Donbass passiert ist, von beiden Seiten ausgehend, ist unumkehrbar.



Unumkehrbar im Sinne von "es wird nie wieder so, wie es war". Aber eine Rückkehr zur bisherigen Territorialität ist denkbar. Ironischerweise hat Russland mit seinen Kriegsvorbereitungen und Durchführungen selbst dafür gesorgt: Überzeugte, aber nicht kampfbereite/-fähige Separatisten wurden schon im Januar/Februar aus den erwarteten Kriegsgebieten in russische Städte umquartiert und muss sich da im Moment erstmal mit einem Leben im Exil arrangieren. Nach eine Niederlage Russlands dürften die aus politischen Gründen als auch berechtigten Sicherheitsbedenken gar nicht zurück wollen. Die kampfbereiten Separatisten wiederum verheizt Putin seit zwei Monaten an der Front. Die, die länger überleben, stehen teilweise recht weit oben auf der Liste von Kandidaten für Kriegsverbrechertribunale (wie üblich bei nicht soldatisch ausgebildeten Kriegsteilnehmern, die ihrem erklärten Feind einschließlich Zivilisten maximalen Schaden zufügen wollen). Das heißt wenn die Ukraine die militärische Oberhand gewinnt und Putin sich zurückziehen muss, wird die Bevölkerungssituation im Donbass besser in eine nationale Ukraine passen als sie das die letzten 15 Jahre gemacht hat.

Die Krim wird schwieriger, aber auch hier würde ich im Falle eines Sieges der Ukraine eine Netto-Steigerung des ukrainischen Bevölkerungsanteils gegenüber den Bedingungen vor Putins Einmischung erwarten.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da hat Andrij Melnyk sich mit seinen Äußerungen zu Stepan Bandera wohl ziemlich in die Nesseln gesetzt, wenn sich jetzt selbst das ukrainische Außenministerium schon schnellstmöglich von seinen Äußerungen deutlich distanziert:



Aua. Aber schön zu wissen, dass sich neben vielen Deutschen jetzt auch einige Ukrainer fragen, wie der Typ Diplomat werden konnte  .




Tekkla schrieb:


> Der reiche Westen orientiert sich um, das schafft er auch, und dann hat Russland nur noch die Staaten der 2. und 3. Welt und China für seine Rohstoffe. Die ersteren haben kaum das Geld und bekommen die Rohstoffe sehr günstig, während China quasi die Preise diktieren kann.



Geld wird das kleinte Problem für ein putinisches Russland sein. Wenn es zu keinem Machtwechsel mit klarer Distanzierung von den Fehlern der Vergangenheit kommmt, ist der fehlende Zugang zum fortschrittlicheren Teil des Weltmarktes das viel größere Problem. Indien und Südafrika zahlen gut genug und mit China kann man wegen des absoluten Verbrauchs brauchbare Geschäfte machen. Aber was nützt das Geld, wenn man davon nichts kaufen kann? Putin wird international genauso vom Westen isoliert bleiben, wie es der Ostblock früher war. Nur dass eine ganze Reihe der fortschrittlichsten Teile des Ostblocks in der DDR, Polen, Tschechien, Ungarn und der Ukraine lagen. Diesmal sitzt man in einem noch kleineren Lock-In und startet mit einem erheblichen technologischen Rückstand in das zweite Wettrennen isolierter Systeme. Entsprechend schneller dürfte verlieren und auf einem noch niedrigeren Niveau einen Neuanschluss an die internationale Welt suchen. Wenn Putin bleibt, ist Russland 2040/2050 ein echtes 3.-Weltland, dass um Entwicklungshilfe betteln muss.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Nur hinterfragt ob die Sanktionen uns nicht langfristig mehr oder auch schwer schaden.
> Wenn es die Gasabhängigkeit von Russland nicht gäbe wäre das nicht ganz so schlimm.
> Aber da hat unsere Politik (quasi alle Parteien) in den letzten Jahre Mist gebaut.
> Ich hoffe das wir bis zum nächsten Winter die Gasspeicher voll bekommen.



Die Gasabhängigkeit lösen wir im Guten oder im Schlechten im kommenden Winter. Vermutlich eher im Schlechten, aber danach ist der Drops gelutscht, die Beziehungen mit Russland sind bei Null und mit jedem weiteren Tag, den sich unsere Wirtschaft an die neuen Verhältnisse anpasst (die aus Klimagründen seit 30 Jahren ihr Ziel hätte sein müssen), wird es besser. Dementsprechend gibt es ab 2023 keinen Druck für Europa mehr, über gegenseitige Sanktionsaufhebung zu verhandeln.
Umgekehrt fällt Russland mit jedem weiteren Tag Isolation weiter hinter die 1. Welt zurück. Langfristig ist glasklar, wer gewinnt. Nur kurzfristig gibt es große Fragezeichen, wem es wie weh tun wird. Wenn irgendwer eine Zukunft für Russland will, dann sollte er sich also um ein Ende von Putins Amtszeit binnen 2-3 Monaten bemühen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Auch das ist mir bewusst. Putin hat ja den Export von Getreide aus der Ukraine blockiert.
> Aber ich hatte die Tage gelesen das jetzt mehr und mehr freigegeben wird.
> Natürlich verdreht er das bei den Ländern in Afrika so als wenn wir, der reiche Westen, Schuld daran wären.



Es wird nichts "freigegeben". Nach der Aufgabe der Schlangeninsel besteht zwar Hoffnung, dass bald ein ausreichend großer Teil der Schwarzmeerküste vor Russlands Flotte gesichert werden kann, um Schiffstransporte wieder aufzunehmen. Aber im Moment wird einfach nur der Export per Eisenbahn zunehmen besser abgewickelt.
(Das über Mariupol verschiffte, geklaute Getreide spielt auf dem Weltmarkt imho keine Rolle. Erstmal wird verschenkt Putin es ohnehin nur an Assad und ggf. Erdogan und dann war Russland ja eigentlich der größere Exporteur, sitzt also im Moment sowieso auf Überschüssen.)




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie fände ich es nett, wenn nicht alle die "weizen-krise" auf den krieg schieben würden. Ist schonmal jemand in den sinn gekommen, das die ukraine gerade mal 10% der weltweiten produktion stemmt, russland aber schon 20?



Die Ukraine hat einen weit überdurchschnittlichen Produktionsüberschuss. Dass sich 70-80% der Welt gut selbst ernähren können ändert halt nichts an der miserablen Lage, in der sich hunderte Millionen von Importen abhängige Menschen befinden, wenn die gewohnten Exporte ausbleiben. Daran haben die blockierten Häfen zwar nur einen gewissen Anteil, aber die Exportprobleme Russlands und nationalen Reservestrategien in China und Indien sind ja auch Kriegsfolgen.




brooker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Spekulation auf Güter der Grundversorgung der Menschen wie bspw. Wasser, Energie und Nahrung nicht unterbunden wird. Das würde derartige Entwicklungen  m.M.n. verhindern.



Kapitalismus.
Ist aber wirklich sehr OT.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die werden sich wundern wie wir das wegstecken, um dann ab dem kommenden Jahr den Stinkefinger gen Moskau zu heben.


Die stellen doch selbst früher oder später die Gaslieferung ein bzw. reduzieren sie. Damit ist nicht mehr mit Stinkefinger zeigen, denn es ist egal, in der Technik wäre es ein don't-care-Bit, Moskau interessiert sich nicht dafür, ob wir hier frieren oder nicht, die sehen eh kein Geld mehr. Ich zeige da lieber den Stinkefinger den Leuten, die mich frieren lassen wollen. Denn die gehen mir wirklich auf den Sack. Kann jeder gerne selbst machen, wenn er/sie Spaß dran hat, aber ich habe es lieber warm in der Wohnung.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Also wenn Belarus wirklich mit angreift


Belarus ist im Geiste nicht bereit für einen Krieg oder eine Spezialoperation.
Lukaschenko hat doch schon eine gescheiterte Revolution gegen sich auf dem Teller, eine weitere riskiert er bestimmt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber auch nur Zeit schinden, weil wirklich gut sind die Soldaten auch nicht und wenn die schon Munition an Russland abgeben mussten, können die auch nicht ewig aushalten.
> 
> Also wenn Belarus wirklich mit angreift und Putin wirklich das Gas nach Deutschland abstellt, dann sollten wir uns vlt doch mal neue Gedanken machen, wie dieser Konflikt enden soll.



Wenn Putin den Kriegseintritt Weißrusslands befiehlt, ist das der offizielle Anfang vom Ende des Krieges: Nach der so geschindeten Zeit (ich tippe auf zwei Monate) endet dieser und das Regime Putin vermutlich gleich mit.

Die weißrussische Truppe ist weder militärisch noch moralisch übermäßig stark, aber Lukaschenko braucht sie zur Machtsicherung im Inland. Wenn er sie stattdessen in einen Krieg schickt, der nicht gewonnen werden kann, dann ist unkontrollierten zivilen Unruhen in Weißrussland und nach einem gewissen Maß an Verlusten mit Befehlsverweigerung durch die Armee zu rechnen. Es folgen: Machtübernahme der Opposition, Abspaltung von Russland, Kooperation mit der Ukraine und Unterstützunggesuche bei der EU. Das heißt Ende der Bedrohung von Norden für die Ukraine (möglicherweise setzt das sogar mehr Einheiten für die Ostfront frei als man durch den Kampf im Norden verliert), Ende der russischen Aufklärung sowohl gegen Ukraine als auch NATO von vorgelagerten Territorium, Ende der russischen Luftangriffe aus Norden und vor allem Ende der Landverbindung nach Königsberg.

Es sind natürlich einige Unwägbarkeiten dabei und ich sehe eher ein 66% denn eine 99% Chance für diese Erwartungen. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Niederlage liegt auf alle Fälle weit über 50:50 und der zu zahlende Preis ist eigentlich viel zu hoch, als das Putin sich das erlauben könnte. Ich rechne mit dem Befehl daher erst/nur, wenn eine Niederlage in der Ukraine unabwendbar erscheint und Putin Grund zu der Annahme hat, dass er mit zwei weiteren Monaten mehr für seine persönliche Sicherheit tun kann, als Russland insgesamt.


----------



## Optiki (2. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit dem Befehl daher erst/nur, wenn eine Niederlage in der Ukraine unabwendbar erscheint und Putin Grund zu der Annahme hat, dass er mit zwei weiteren Monaten mehr für seine persönliche Sicherheit tun kann, als Russland insgesamt.


Das ist so der Punkt, wenn sie wirklich angreifen sollten, dann sollten wir uns doch Gedanken machen, ob das Ganze nicht vlt doch mit einem lauten Knall endet, sozusagen der letzte Schlag vor dem Untergang/Ende.

Die Frage ist halt, warum machen sie jetzt eine solche Aussauge. Die machen ja jetzt schon die ganze Zeit Militärübungen an der Grenze und graben Stelllungen, halten also dieses Bild der Bedrohung aufrecht. Wollen Sie vlt die eigene Bevölkerung davon überzeugen, dass die Ukraine böse ist, damit sie die ausreichende Unterstützung aus der Bevölkerung aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

Großmächte können auch verlieren und ihre Führer können trotzdem an der Macht bleiben.


----------



## Optiki (2. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Großmächte können auch verlieren und ihre Führer können trotzdem an der Macht bleiben.


Sicherlich, aber wenn Putin das hohe Risiko eingeht Belarus an den Westen zu verlieren, dann sind so Sachen wie eine taktische Atombombe wohl nicht weit

Belarus hat eine sehr wichtige Schlüsselrolle im Propagandabild Russland, wenn Belarus dem Westen zufällt, dann zerbricht das ganze Gemälde, welche gerade von Russland gemalt wird, dann wird Putin auch nur noch sehr schlechte Karten haben


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Belarus hat eine sehr wichtige Schlüsselrolle im Propagandabild Russland, wenn Belarus dem Westen zufällt


Aber fällt es ins westliche Lager?
Auch bei der letzten gescheiterten Revolution hat man nicht versucht ins Lager der EU zu kommen.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass das russische Volk für Putins Krieg nichts dafür kann.


Und wie es dafür was kann. Die haben den Mann dahin gebracht,. wo er nun ist. Die Russen wollten den starken Mann ganz oben. Den haben sie bekommen - inkl. dem ganzen Drumherum.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann jeder gerne selbst machen, wenn er/sie Spaß dran hat, aber ich habe es lieber warm in der Wohnung.


Dass du nur an dich denkst und kaum weiter als bis vor die eigenen Füße schaust, das wissen wir hier ja mittlerweile...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das ist so der Punkt, wenn sie wirklich angreifen sollten, dann sollten wir uns doch Gedanken machen, ob das Ganze nicht vlt doch mit einem lauten Knall endet, sozusagen der letzte Schlag vor dem Untergang/Ende.



Wenn Putin erweiterten Suizid mit der gesamten Menschheit begehen will wäre das keinen Grund, Weißrussland in eine konventionellen Krieg zu ziehen. Aber für so durchgeknallt halte ich ihn nicht, im Gegenteil. Putin hat einen leichten Hang zur Selbstüberschätzung, keinerlei Gewissen und eine enorme Gier. Aber bis auf die eine Fehleinschätzung hinsichtlich der leichten Übernahme der Ukraine hat das immer zu Aktionen geführt, die eine Bereicherung für ihn darstellten. Selbst seine überzogenen Gewaltanwendungen waren bislang immer entweder systematische Schädigung des Gegners oder Machtdemonstrationen, aber nie stumpfe Rache.



> Die Frage ist halt, warum machen sie jetzt eine solche Aussauge. Die machen ja jetzt schon die ganze Zeit Militärübungen an der Grenze und graben Stelllungen, halten also dieses Bild der Bedrohung aufrecht. Wollen Sie vlt die eigene Bevölkerung davon überzeugen, dass die Ukraine böse ist, damit sie die ausreichende Unterstützung aus der Bevölkerung aufrechterhalten.



Army in being:
Solange Weißrussland bereit ist, jederzeit anzugreifen, muss die Ukraine permanent Einheiten bereithalten, die sofort darauf reagieren könnten. Denn so harmlos, dass man sie erstmal drei Tage marschieren lassen kann, ist die weißrussische Armee eben doch nicht. Eine ähnliche Funktion haben bereits die Truppen in Transnistrien (in verringertem Ausmaß) und die Landungseinheiten vor der ukrainischen Küste. Keine davon könnte alleine mehr als 1-2 Monate (Weißrussland), 1-2 Tage (Transnistrier) oder 1-2 Wochen (Landungstruppen) Ärger in der Ukraine zu machen (solange der Hauptstreitmacht kein Durchbruch von Osten her gelingt). Aber in dem sie in Positionen bleiben, aus denen sie angreifen könnten, binden sie Kräfte der ukrainischen Arnee auch 1-2 Jahre und länger. Auf lange Sicht schwächt dass die Ukraine also sogar stärker, als wenn sie tatsächlich angreifen würden.

Deswegen habe ich Konzept auch schon ~zur Jahreswende von Seiten der NATO gefordert: Wenn die an den baltischen Ostgrenzen Übungen in ähnlichem Maßstab wie Russland seinerzeit abgehalten hätte, wäre der Paranoiker Putin gezwungen gewesen, seine an der ukrainischen Grenze aufgezogene Reserve in die Landesverteidigung umzuleiten und es wäre nie zum Krieg gekommen. Russland wäre stattdessen damit beschäftigt gewesen wäre, sich auf einen Angriff vorzubereiten, der nie gekommen wäre.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber fällt es ins westliche Lager?
> Auch bei der letzten gescheiterten Revolution hat man nicht versucht ins Lager der EU zu kommen.


Was wollen sie zukünftig machen, wenn es einen politischen Wechsel geben sollte? Sollen sie dann einen auf neutral, wie die Schweiz machen, diesen Stand haben sie einfach nicht? Russland ist in westlichen Welt aktuell in Ungnade gefallen, also Belarus müsste dann eine ähnliche Entscheidung wie du Ukraine treffen, für den Westen und gegen Russland oder für Russland und wahrscheinlich Stillstand. Eine der bekanntesten Oppositionsführerin, war doch schon bei zahlreichen Gesprächen der EU dabei und sogar schon in den USA.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

> Der belarussische Machthaber Alexander Lukaschenko hat dem Westen gedroht. Sollte es einen Angriff auf Belarus geben, werde sein Land sofort reagieren, sagte er der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur Belta zufolge in einer Rede zum bevorstehenden Unabhängigkeitstag des Landes. Lukaschenko hat der Ukraine außerdem Raketenangriffe auf sein Land vorgeworfen.
> 
> "Vor weniger als einem Monat habe ich unsere Streitkräfte angewiesen, die Entscheidungszentren in euren Hauptstädten ins Visier zu nehmen", sagte Lukaschenko. Was genau er damit meinte, erläuterte er nicht. Vergangene Woche hatte der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin Lukaschenko die Lieferung von atomwaffenfähigen Iskander-M-Raketensystemen "in den kommenden Monaten" zugesichert. Seit Ende Februar schon gibt es die Befürchtung, dass Belarus offiziell an der Seite Russlands in den Krieg in der Ukraine eintreten könnte. Lukaschenko hat bereits eingeräumt, dass in den ersten Kriegswochen russische Raketen von belarussischem Staatsgebiet aus auf die Ukraine abgefeuert wurden.


Quelle: Alexander Lukaschenko droht Westen mit Angriff

Soviel dazu das sie sich zurückhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was wollen sie zukünftig machen, wenn es einen politischen Wechsel geben sollte?


Sicherheit vor Russland, wie beim letzten mal.


RyzA schrieb:


> Soviel dazu das sie sich zurückhalten.


Taten abwarten, nichts auf Worte geben


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sicherheit vor Russland, wie beim letzten mal.


Was soll Sicherheit vor Russland bedeuten? Sie möchten Schutz vor was aus Russland und vor allem wer soll das machen?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543309162276331522

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn russischen Soldaten testen, wie man eine Brücke tarnen könnten und die gemeine Bevölkerung sich ihr Auto zu Schrott fährt. 10 von 10 Aktion


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was soll Sicherheit vor Russland bedeuten? Sie möchten Schutz vor was aus Russland und vor allem wer soll das machen?


Man möchte Russland nicht das Gefühl geben, dass man als Verbündeter grundsätzlich wegfällt.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543557870230257665

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damals war alles besser!   das sind wieder die 5 Prozent, die freudig auf die Russen warten

auch geil die jüngere Frau mit Rick und Morty T-Shirt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> damals war alles besser!   das sind wieder die 5 Prozent, die freudig auf die Russen warten
> 
> auch geil die jüngere Frau mit Rick und Morty T-Shirt


Ob die das noch genau so sehen, wenn die russen die ersten von ihnen erschossen oder vergewaltigt haben?


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ob die das noch genau so sehen, wenn die russen die ersten von ihnen erschossen oder vergewaltigt haben?


So lange sie nicht Opfer sind, werde sie das ganze unterstützen. So sind es ja erstmal viele alte Menschen und die russische Kampftruppe besteht hier ja auch aus verschieden Menschengruppen, unter anderem auch aus den Separatistengebieten selbst. Ich würde schon vermuten, es macht ein Unterschied zu den reinen jungen Soldatengruppen, welche westlich von Kiev unterwegs waren.


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


... wo hast du denn die 5% her?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ob die das noch genau so sehen, wenn die russen die ersten von ihnen erschossen oder vergewaltigt haben?


... es ist wirklich kaum zu glauben, im Westen weiß inzwischen jedes Kind das von den Russen Menschen regelmäßig "erschossen oder vergewaltigt"werden. Nur in der Ukraine, wo es tagtäglich passiert, haben weder die Mund zu Mund Propaganda noch die Medien diese Info so teilen können, dass jeder diese Art und Weise der Russen kennt. Hingegen weiss jeder Russe, dass wenn er in Feindeshand fällt, auf Befehl von ganz oben kastriert wird.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hingegen weiss jeder Russe, dass wenn er in Feindeshand fällt, auf Befehl von ganz oben kastriert wird.


Wer führt das den aus, die Russen selbst, die Ukrainer oder die Nato?


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wer führt das den aus, die Russen selbst, die Ukrainer oder die Nato?











						Wladimir Putin außer sich: Weil sie "Kakerlaken" sind! Ukraine-Arzt will Putins Soldaten kastrieren
					

Angetrieben von der Wut über die russische Invasion und den Drohungen gegen seine Familie lässt sich Ukraine-Mediziner Gennadiy Druzenko zu einer unfassbaren Aussage im TV hinreißen: Er habe seine Ärzte angewiesen habe, "gefangene russische Soldaten" zu kastrieren.



					www.google.com


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2022)

Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen "Quellen"? @brooker



> Die russischen Propagandakanäle haben die Erklärung aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und weit verbreitet." Dass es zu den angekündigten Praktiken gekommen sei, wurde dabei ausgeschlossen. Die Verantwortlichen erklären weiter, dass sie sich nie an der Sterilisation russischer Invasoren beteiligt haben und auch nicht vorhaben, dies zu tun, schon gar nicht bei gefangenen russischen Soldaten und Offizieren.



Nicht nur Überschriften lesen, sondern bitte den ganzen "Artikel" (was auch immer das auf der verlinkten Seite heißen soll)

Solche offensichtlich falschen Aussagen/Verlinkungen sehen wir hier äußert ungern 

PS:
Das darf gern ein jeder Diskussionsteilnehmer hier mal als Ermahnung für die Zukunft mitnehmen.


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich deine eigenen "Quellen"? @brooker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ich lese meine Quellen natürlich.
Fakt ist, die Aussage hat der Arzt, Leiter eines mobilen Krankenhauses, getroffen, sonst hätte er oder Dritte keinerlei Grund zur Entschuldigung gehabt, Relativierung oder ähnlich gehabt, oder?
Das Verantwortlichen, deren Funktion, Status oder Name im Betrag nicht benannt wurden, dann versuchen die Aussage zu relativieren und wieder auf den rechten/konformen Weg zu kommen ist verständlich. Denn diese Aussage verstößt ohne jeden Zweifel gegen die Genfer Konfession.
Und um auf meine Aussage zurückzukommen: diese Aussage, egal ob sie im Nachgang dementiert, korrigiert oder was auch immer wurde, hat jeder der russischen Soldaten im Kopf. Und das kann, so denke ich, auch jeder Mann problemlos nachvollziehen.

Den Hinweis mit den Quellen nehme ich zu Kenntnis und werden mich daran halten!


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

Lysychansk scheint alles andere als gut gelaufen zu sein, selbst zahlreichen pro ukrainische Kanäle äußern sich kritisch dazu, auf pro russischen Kanälen gibt es entsprechende Drohenaufnahmen, wie Ukrainer davon rennen und auf Satellitenaufnahme sieht man noch ein paar Feuer, wahrscheinlich sind welche absichtlich zurückgeblieben, damit der Rest es noch rausschafft

währenddessen gibt es die Gerüchte, dass Russland angeblich 30 BTGs zusammen bekommen hat, welche hauptsächlich aus Ausbildern, Wehrpflichtigen und Freiwilligen besteht

eventuell sollten die Ukrainer die Russen doch weiter ins Land lassen, damit diese längere Wege überbrücken müssen und dann sollte die Nato nochmal M777/HIMARS/M270 liefern, vlt endlich auch Raketen mit einer Reichweite von 300 km


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Denn diese Aussage verstößt


Taten verstoßen gegen die Konventionen, nicht Aussagen.


brooker schrieb:


> Den Hinweis mit den Quellen nehme ich zu Kenntnis und werden mich daran halten!


Na denn editiere mal deinen Beitrag und lösch die *********************.


Optiki schrieb:


> Lysychansk scheint alles andere als gut gelaufen zu sein, selbst zahlreichen pro ukrainische Kanäle äußern sich kritisch dazu


Na es sind ja nichtmals komplette Verbände eingeschlossen wurden. Das heißt Kesselschlachten bekommen die Russen nicht ansatzweise hin.


----------



## Optiki (3. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na es sind ja nichtmals komplette Verbände eingeschlossen wurden. Das heißt Kesselschlachten bekommen die Russen nicht ansatzweise hin.


Es ging jedenfalls ziemlich schnell dieses Mal, keine Ahnung, ob die Ukrainer jetzt eine andere Taktik verfolgen (Sievierodonetsk wollte sie ja sehr gerne halten) oder ob es wirklich so schlecht gelaufen ist. 

Rein von den Bildern, sah es die letzten 2 Woche gar nicht so schlecht aus, es gab einiges an zerstörten Material zu sehen und diese Woche konnten zahlreiche Munitionslager dank HIMARS zerstört werden, warum sie gestern die Toshka-U nach Belgorod geschickt haben, habe ich zwar nicht so ganz verstanden, aber naja.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ging jedenfalls ziemlich schnell dieses Mal, keine Ahnung, ob die Ukrainer jetzt eine andere Taktik verfolgen (Sievierodonetsk wollte sie ja sehr gerne halten) oder ob es wirklich so schlecht gelaufen ist.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543386111334047745

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soldaten sind halt wichtiger als Gelände (von dem die Ukrainer noch genug haben)


Optiki schrieb:


> warum sie gestern die Toshka-U nach Belgorod geschickt haben, habe ich zwar nicht so ganz verstanden, aber naja.


Na weil dort auch Industrie ist und Nachschub etc.
Du denkst grad an das Wohngebiet oder? Ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
1. Ungenaue Technik
2. Absicht von Oben
3. Absicht von Unten
4. Oder die FlaRak hat gearbeitet und naja alles gute kommt von oben




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543555879060078595

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

> 06:27 Uhr
> Antisemitismusexperte Klein kritisiert Melnyk​
> Der Antisemitisbeauftragte der Bundesregierung, Felix Klein, hat den ukrainischen Botschafter Andrij Melnyk für seine Äußerungen über den ukrainischen Nationalistenführer Stepan Bandera angegriffen. Melnyks Worte über Bandera, "einer äußerst umstrittenen Persönlichkeit, halte ich für problematisch", sagte Klein den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe. "Sie nähren das russische Narrativ im derzeit stattfindenden Konflikt und sorgen eher für Spaltung und Unverständnis bei befreundeten Staaten."
> 
> Melnyk hatte in einem Interview bestritten, dass Bandera als Kollaborateur der Nazis mitverantwortlich für Pogrome und die Ermordung von 800.000 Jüdinnen und Juden in der Ukraine war. Das ukrainische Außenministerium ging daraufhin auf Distanz zu Melnyk.


Melnyk scheint nicht mehr ganz frisch in der Birne zu sein.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2022)

Schon interessant, wie die Russen den Donbas "befreien".
Sollten die Russen die Gebiete tatsächlich inhalieren, bräuchten die gefühlt bei deren Wirtschaftsleistung ungefähr 11.537 Jahre, um das alles wieder aufzubauen.
Was wohl die befreiten Russen dazu sagen?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543818091607609346

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Soldaten sind halt wichtiger als Gelände (von dem die Ukrainer noch genug haben)


So macht doch der Austausch keinen Spaß, ich bin doch schon mehrmals auf deine Aussage eingegangen und haben das schon verstanden, es ging mir darum, dass man Sievierodonetsk so lange gehalten hat, bis es nur Schlauchboote zum fliehen gab, vorher hat man noch erklärt wie wichtig dieses Stadt bzw. dieses Gebiet ist und ist sogar das Risiko eingegangen dort ausländische Soldaten hin zu schicken. 

Jetzt, könnte es verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Taktik gegeben haben, sie wollten einmal wieder die Stadt länger halten, aber die Russen haben zu viel Material und Soldaten angehäuft, dass es jetzt so schnell ging, sehr schnell gab es nur noch eine Straße zum fliehen und die stand unter ständigem Beschuss, oder eine andere Variante wäre, dass die ukrainische Führung jetzt entschieden hat, das Risiko ist dort allgemein zu hoch und man zieht sich direkt zeitnahe auch aus der Stadt/dem Gebiet zurück um unnötige Verluste zu vermeiden, was ja wünschenswert wäre. 

Am Ende werden wir es nicht sagen können, aber über 50 Fahrzeuge die noch schnell in der Nacht fliehen, klingt jetzt auch nicht so gut. Wie geschrieben waren einige ukrainische Stimmen nicht zufrieden mit der Lage. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543706058589601792

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Frage die ich mir halt stelle ist, ob das diese moderne Kriegsführung sein soll, sich von Atillerie einkreisen zu lassen, bis es nur noch einen Aussagweg gibt und dann Hals über Kopf zu fliehen, dabei dutzende westliche Waffen liegen zu lassen und so schlechte Sprengfallen zu legen, dass die Russen die aus 50m Entfernung sehen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Na weil dort auch Industrie ist und Nachschub etc.
> Du denkst grad an das Wohngebiet oder? Ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 4. Oder die FlaRak hat gearbeitet und naja alles gute kommt von oben


Wenn ich schon kaum diese Art von Raketen mit dieser Reichweite habe, dann schieße ich die doch nicht auf die Stadt, die bekannterweise eine sehr gute Flugabwehr hat, in der ich schon unzählige Drohen versenkt habe. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543558470946922497

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543558477682982912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie die Russen den Donbas "befreien".
> Sollten die Russen die Gebiete tatsächlich inhalieren, bräuchten die gefühlt bei deren Wirtschaftsleistung ungefähr 11.537 Jahre, um das alles wieder aufzubauen.
> Was wohl die befreiten Russen dazu sagen?


Es ist auch alles vermint. Von beiden Seiten.
Und nicht alle Minen werden geräumt.
Was eine ständige Gefahr für Zivilisten darstellt.
Da sollen schon Frauen beim Wäsche aufhängen im Garten ihre Beine verloren haben.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie die Russen den Donbas "befreien".
> Sollten die Russen die Gebiete tatsächlich inhalieren, bräuchten die gefühlt bei deren Wirtschaftsleistung ungefähr 11.537 Jahre, um das alles wieder aufzubauen.
> Was wohl die befreiten Russen dazu sagen?


Die Frage ist aber auch, wie es links und rechts dieser Straße in 500m Entfernung aussieht?

So sieht es erst einmal nach typisch russischer Grosznysierung bzw. Aleppoisierung aus - alles zu klump schießen und dann den zweifelhaften "Erfolg" nach innen als  "Großen Sieg" verkaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Am Ende werden wir es nicht sagen können,


Natürlich nicht, wir können nicht in deren Köpfe reingucken. 


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir halt stelle ist, ob das diese moderne Kriegsführung sein soll, sich von Atillerie einkreisen zu lassen, bis es nur noch einen Aussagweg gibt und dann Hals über Kopf zu fliehen, dabei dutzende westliche Waffen liegen zu lassen und so schlechte Sprengfallen zu legen, dass die Russen die aus 50m Entfernung sehen.


Aber katastrophale Folgen der ukrainischen Taktik haben wir halt auch noch nicht gesehen und diese Aussage von erbeuteten Waffen ist erstmal auch nur das, eine Aussage. Da werden ja nichtmal Bilder mitgeliefert.


Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon kaum diese Art von Raketen mit dieser Reichweite habe, dann schieße ich die doch nicht auf die Stadt, die bekannterweise eine sehr gute Flugabwehr hat, in der ich schon unzählige Drohen versenkt habe.


Nun es gab schon genug erfolgreiche Treffer und die Tatsache, dass diese Raketen überhaupt bis dorthin kommen sollte den Russen Angst machen. Als russischer Bürger wäre ich jedenfalls nicht happy wenn das was abgeschossen wird meine Frau und Kinder erschlägt.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543621490817507332

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir halt stelle ist, ob das diese moderne Kriegsführung sein soll, sich von Atillerie einkreisen zu lassen, bis es nur noch einen Aussagweg gibt und dann Hals über Kopf zu fliehen, dabei dutzende westliche Waffen liegen zu lassen und so schlechte Sprengfallen zu legen, dass die Russen die aus 50m Entfernung sehen.


Nun ja, es dürften dann schon eher Soldaten mit gepanzerten Fahrzeugen sein. 
Die ARI kreist ja nicht wirklich ein, die schießt in den avisierten Kessel oder in die Frontlinie/Stellungen hinein.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe, gefangen genommen werden oder schnell rennen, um der Gefangennahme zu entgehen,
würde ich auch im Zweifel das Gewehr wegwerfen - ist ersetzbar.
So ein Gewehr wiegt irgendwas um die 4-5 Kg mit Munition und nach 100 m Sprint merkt man das.

Und Sprengfallen - du siehst nur die Propaganda der offensichtlich entdecken, du wirst nix von den Ausgelösten auf russischer Seite lesen.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, es dürften dann schon eher Soldaten mit gepanzerten Fahrzeugen sein.
> Die ARI kreist ja nicht wirklich ein, die schießt in den avisierten Kessel oder in die Frontlinie/Stellungen hinein.


dann wäre vlt weitreichend umstellt richtig oder Schach gesetzt durch Ari. Die Taktik der Russen ist ja aktuell, die Stadt weitläufig mit Ari zum umstellen um sie dann dem Erdboden gleich  zu machen, damit man dann mit regelmäßigen Angriffen versucht, die Stellungen der Gegner einzunehmen. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl habe, gefangen genommen werden oder schnell rennen, um der Gefangennahme zu entgehen,
> würde ich auch im Zweifel das Gewehr wegwerfen - ist ersetzbar.
> So ein Gewehr wiegt irgendwas um die 4-5 Kg mit Munition und nach 100 m Sprint merkt man das.


sicherlich, aber mal eben 30+ hochmoderne Panzerabwehrwaffen in einem Lager liegen zu lassen. Die Dinger werden dann irgendwann gegen sie verwendet und dann  wird es problematisch.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Und Sprengfallen - du siehst nur die Propaganda der offensichtlich entdecken, du wirst nix von den Ausgelösten auf russischer Seite lesen.


schon richtig, wobei es auch schon Meldungen gab, die Russen sind ja da nicht so, die hassen sich ja auch gegenseitig und machen sich darüber lustig


----------



## Optiki (4. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema HIMARS und Munitionsdepots 









						Thread by @TheBaseLeg on Thread Reader App
					

@TheBaseLeg: Did the Ukrainians also have intel about the looming ammo shortage beforehand? Did seem like they were putting a fair bit more effort targeting Russian ammo dumps over the past week First was an ammo...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




mit 300km Range, könnte man zum Beispiel den Hafen in Sewastopol  angreifen, da liegen zahlreiche Landungsschiffe einfach nebeneinander und da sind auch die Kräne zum laden der U-Boote 

Ich hoffe UK regelt da noch etwas, die sind ja sonst auch relativ gütig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juli 2022)

mal schauen obs gelingt - und wann.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543980285687201795

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (4. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> mal schauen obs gelingt - und wann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Account hat ich doch gerade offen, hab ich wohl überlesen. 

Sie sind ja schon die ganze Zeit sehr nah dran, die Frage ist jetzt, wie sie das angehen wollen. Russland verschiebt schon wieder Truppen in die Richtung, ich denke HIMARS wäre auch hier sehr hilfreich, wenn der Untergrund die Lager der Russen aufspürt und es dann in der Nacht ordentlich knallt. 

Den Anwohner hat man ja den Rat gegeben, über die Krim zu fliehen, deswegen glaube ich noch nicht so ganz, dass sie die Brücke sprengen wollen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juli 2022)

In einem anderen Thread hab ich was von "in Scharfschützenreichweite, also 1000m vom Stadtzentrum entfernt" gelesen.

edit:
von den Außenbezirken. hier:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1543724663519559682

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder hier:








						Ukraine prepares a counter-offensive to retake Kherson province
					

Russia will provide fierce resistance




					www.economist.com
				




vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge soll es zum. vorläufig aber wohl keine genaueren Infos geben. Macht Sinn.


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sollten die Russen die Gebiete tatsächlich inhalieren, bräuchten die gefühlt bei deren Wirtschaftsleistung ungefähr 11.537 Jahre, um das alles wieder aufzubauen.


Mariupol könnte, um das einschätzen zu können, eine Indikation sein. Bin gespannt was da in Zukunft berichtet wird.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juli 2022)

_"This list only includes destroyed vehicles and equipment of which photo or videographic evidence is available. Therefore, the amount of equipment destroyed is significantly higher than recorded here. Small arms, ATGMs, MANPADS, loitering munitions, drones used as unmanned bait, civilian vehicles, trailers and derelict equipment are not included in this list."









						Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				



_
vs.:

_








						Attack On Europe: Documenting Ukrainian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				



_


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544032456201871360

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2022)

Scheint so als wurde Herr Melnyk jetzt zurück in die Ukraine berufen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WD0mmbs33YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2022)

> 17:18 Uhr
> UN: Beide Kriegsparteien begingen Misshandlungen​
> Sowohl ukrainische wie auch russische Truppen haben nach Erkenntnissen der Vereinten Nationen die Menschenrechte und das humanitäre Völkerrecht verletzt. UN-Menschenrechtskommissarin Michelle Bachelet warf in Genf beiden Kriegsparteien vor, militärische Stellungen in die Nähe ziviler Gebäude zu legen und "menschliche Schutzschilde" zu benutzen. Weiterhin gebe es Folter und Misshandlung von Kriegsgefangenen, ohne dass Verantwortliche zur Rechenschaft gezogen würden. Auch Fälle von Vergewaltigung und anderer sexualisierter Gewalt seien in russisch wie in ukrainisch kontrollierten Gebieten dokumentiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2022)

... falls jemand sich für Herrn Melnik interessiert, anbei der Youtube Link zu einem 3 Stunden Interview:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVEGR7apzoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus meiner Sicht ein sehr interessantes Interview auf Augenhöhe. Es wurden Herrn Melnik viele, auch persönliche Fragen gestellt und von ihm sehr authentisch beantwortet. Es beinhaltet m.M.n. viele interessante Eindrücke, Erkenntnisse und Erklärungen zur Ukraine, der Geschichte, dem Verhältnis zu Deutschland, Polen, Russland sowie anderen Sowjetrepubliken. Alles in allem eine tolle journalistische Leistung die sehens- und hörenswert ist. Diese drei Stunden lohnen wirklich und haben mir geholfen den Konflikt, die Ambitionen und den Verlauf zu verstehen und einzuordnen.

Wer sich lediglich die Details zum aktuellen Stein des Anstoßes zur Personalie Melnik anschauen möchte, der sich als der offizielle Vertreter der ukrainischen Regierung und des Volkes vorgestellt hat, steigt bei ca. 01:43:00 ins Video ein.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2022)

Unsere selbsternannten Nazijäger sollten sich derzeit besser mal in Russland umsehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Unsere selbsternannten Nazijäger sollten sich derzeit besser mal in Russland umsehen.


Das ist nur Ablenkung, wenn, dann sollte man sich überall umsehen und nicht an bestimmten Stellen die Augen verschließen, wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht passt.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist nur Ablenkung, wenn, dann sollte man sich überall umsehen und nicht an bestimmten Stellen die Augen verschließen, wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht passt.


Na ja, dass die Ukraine keine mustergültige Demokratie vor Febr. 2022 war, dürfte allen klar sein.
Rechtnationale Tendenzen gibt es aber nicht nur dort, sondern auch mitten unter uns oder z. B. in Frankreich, Polen, Niederlande, fast in ganz Europa. 

So lange eine AfD im eigenen Parlament sitzt, sollte man tunlichst die kritisierende Klappe diesbezüglich halten.

Und so lange Putin mit Nazi-Rockerbanden herumfährt und die Gruppe Wagner mit einem hakenkreuztätowierten Chef in den Krieg schickt, ist das Kriegsargument "Entnazifizierung" völliger Schwachfug.
Zeigt es doch viel mehr den wahren Kern Putins, ER ist der einzige echte Nazi auf dem Schlachtfeld.
Thema durch...


----------



## Optiki (6. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Unsere selbsternannten Nazijäger sollten sich derzeit besser mal in Russland umsehen.



Wie kommst da jetzt drauf, das Thema wurde doch gerade nicht angesprochen und es macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn darüber nochmal zu diskutieren. Jetzt fängt wieder eine Diskussion darüber an, in der @DJKuhpisse wieder sein Einsiedleransichten teilt und alle genervt dagegen argumentieren und dann kommt wieder die pseudo alle Seiten beleuchten Leute an und erzählen einem wie heuchlerisch doch alle im Westen sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So lange eine AfD im eigenen Parlament sitzt, sollte man tunlichst die kritisierende Klappe diesbezüglich halten.


Sorry, aber das ist nichtmal ansatzweise mit Asow in der Ukraine vergleichbar. Oder ist es hier mittlerweile normal, dass massenhaft Leute von der AfD hier Terror machen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Und so lange Putin mit Nazi-Rockerbanden herumfährt und die Gruppe Wagner mit einem hakenkreuztätowierten Chef in den Krieg schickt, ist das Kriegsargument "Entnazifizierung" völliger Schwachfug.


Da gebe ich dir Recht.


compisucher schrieb:


> Zeigt es doch viel mehr den wahren Kern Putins, ER ist der einzige echte Nazi auf dem Schlachtfeld.


Nein, das ist unlogisch.


compisucher schrieb:


> Thema durch...


Nein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juli 2022)

Hat sich grade wirklich der Lawrow vor die Presse gestellt und vom Rest der Welt die Einhaltung des Völkerrechts gefordert?! Wow.

Ich frag mich immer sind die Leute wirklich derart verblendet dass sie den Schei* selber glauben den sie da reden oder hat der Typ irgendwie ne Reißzwecke im Schuh auf die er drauftritt bei so nem Satz dass er nicht anfangen muss zu lachen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer sind die Leute wirklich derart verblendet dass sie den Schei* selber glauben den sie da reden oder hat der Typ irgendwie ne Reißzwecke im Schuh auf die er drauftritt bei so nem Satz dass er nicht anfangen muss zu lachen?


Das sind Politiker, die leben in einer Parallelwelt und sind vom normalen Alltag eines normalen Menschen weit entfernt. Ich erwarte das bei solchen Leuten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juli 2022)

Gut ich meine an seinen Gesichtszügen kann man ja schon mutmaßen dass er die letzten 10-20 Jahre nicht gelacht hat aber trotzdem fasziniert mich das immer wieder (ums positiv auszudrücken) wie solche Leute derart himmelschreienden Schwachsinn vor Kameras verkünden können ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Für den Job musste echt geboren sein. :-/


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nichtmal ansatzweise mit Asow in der Ukraine vergleichbar. Oder ist es hier mittlerweile normal, dass massenhaft Leute von der AfD hier Terror machen?


Also noch mal von vorne.
Im Donbas bewaffnen sich Terroristen und nehmen einen Teil der unabhängigen Ukraine in Geiselhaft.

Als REAKTION auf diese Terroristen bildet sich eine örtliche Miliz, die unstrittig auch neonazi-Gedankengut hat.

Witziger Weise genau wie die Terroristenseite - also zwei Neonazigruppen bekämpfen sich.
Das Ganze kostet am Ende des Tages bzw. 2014 und 02/2022 ca. 15.000 Menschenleben.
auf beiden Seiten.

Supervollpfosten und Schwabbelbauchpferdequäler Putindepp negiert die rechtnationalen Terroristen im Donbas und sagt, alle sind in der Ukraine Nazis.
Vertreibt 10 Mio. Ukrainer, tötet 10.000de Zivilisten und hat bisher einen Schaden von ca. 650 Mrd. € verursacht.
Und ganz vorne in seiner Armee stehen aber sowas von Nazis am Gewehr.

Du hast recht, das ist überhaupt nicht mit den 2.000 Mann vom Asow-Regment vergleichbar...



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, das ist unlogisch.


Stimmt, er ist schlimmer, Gröfaz 2.0 und gehört auf den Scheiterhaufen.


----------



## Optiki (6. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut ich meine an seinen Gesichtszügen kann man ja schon mutmaßen dass er die letzten 10-20 Jahre nicht gelacht


Der lacht bestimmt viel, wenn er mit der Zigarre daheim in seiner Millionen Villa sitzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2022)

Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde man bei der Linken wohl im Moment nicht mehr aufhören können zu schreien:



> Linke fordert Ende der Energie-Sanktionen und Gespräche über Nord Stream 2​
> Die Linke im Bundestag dringt zur Sicherung der Gasversorgung in Deutschland auf ein Ende der Sanktionen gegen Russland und die Aufnahme von Gesprächen über die Gas-Pipeline Nord Stream 2. "Die Regierung muss dafür sorgen, dass die Energiepreise durch ein steigendes Angebot, auch durch Russland, begrenzt bleiben", sagt der Wirtschaftsexperte der Fraktion, Klaus Ernst, der Zeitung "Rheinische Post".











						Ukraine-Ticker: Russland macht Schritt in Richtung Kriegswirtschaft | MDR.DE
					

Das russische Parlament ebnet den Weg für den Umbau einer auf den Krieg ausgerichteten Wirtschaft. Das Unterhaus billigte der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters zufolge am Dienstag zwei entsprechende Gesetzentwürfe.




					www.mdr.de
				




Ich kann es nur immer wieder wiederholen, es brauchte keinen Lafontaine und keine Wagenknecht, damit die Linke sich selbst ins aus befördert.
Wenn dieser Krieg irgendwann mal auf die eine oder andere Art ein Ende findet, wird die Linke sich durch das permanente Russland kuscheln, während selbigen, schon selbst in die endgültige Bedeutungslosigkeit geredet haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur immer wieder wiederholen, es brauchte keinen Lafontaine und keine Wagenknecht, damit die Linke sich selbst ins aus befördert.
> Wenn dieser Krieg irgendwann mal auf die eine oder andere Art ein Ende findet, wird die Linke sich durch das permanente Russland kuscheln, während selbigen, schon selbst in die endgültige Bedeutungslosigkeit geredet haben.


Die kann man gar nicht mehr für ernst nehmen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Stimmt, er ist schlimmer, Gröfaz 2.0 und gehört auf den Scheiterhaufen.


Vergleiche bitte mal die Todeszahlen und den entstandenen Schaden durch den 2. WK, da wirst du massive Unterschiede feststellen. Bitte bleibe bei der Realität und verdrehe keine Tatsachen.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie kommst da jetzt drauf, das Thema wurde doch gerade nicht angesprochen und es macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn darüber nochmal zu diskutieren. Jetzt fängt wieder eine Diskussion darüber an, in der @DJKuhpisse wieder sein Einsiedleransichten teilt und alle genervt dagegen argumentieren und dann kommt wieder die pseudo alle Seiten beleuchten Leute an und erzählen einem wie heuchlerisch doch alle im Westen sind.


Siehe den post samt link vor meinem. Worauf brooker hinaus will ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Sie schnappen nach jedem kleinen Brocken, um die Ukraine zu diskreditieren und Russland ins rechte Licht zu rücken. Aber nein, ich habe auch keine Lust auf das Thema.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vergleiche bitte mal die Todeszahlen und den entstandenen Schaden durch den 2. WK, da wirst du massive Unterschiede feststellen. Bitte bleibe bei der Realität und verdrehe keine Tatsachen.


Gerne:
aus nTV:
*+++ 11:44 Gouverneur von Luhansk: "Alles wird zerstört … wie 1939 bei Nazi-Deutschland" +++*
Der ukrainische Gouverneur von Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, berichtet von Plünderungen und Zerstörungen durch russische Soldaten in Sjewjerodonezk und Lyssytschansk, den weitgehend zerstörten Zwillingsstädten der Region. "Sie machen Jagd auf Bewohner, die für die Ukraine eintreten. Sie machen Geschäfte mit Kollaborateuren. Sie kundschaften Wohnungen aus, in denen Soldaten lebten, brechen ein und nehmen Kleidung mit", sagt Hajdaj im Fernsehen. "Alles wird zerstört. Ganze Sammlungen von Büchern auf Ukrainisch. Das ist ein Déjà-vu - wie 1939 bei Nazi-Deutschland."


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gerne:
> aus nTV:
> *+++ 11:44 Gouverneur von Luhansk: "Alles wird zerstört … wie 1939 bei Nazi-Deutschland" +++*
> Der ukrainische Gouverneur von Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj, berichtet von Plünderungen und Zerstörungen durch russische Soldaten in Sjewjerodonezk und Lyssytschansk, den weitgehend zerstörten Zwillingsstädten der Region. "Sie machen Jagd auf Bewohner, die für die Ukraine eintreten. Sie machen Geschäfte mit Kollaborateuren. Sie kundschaften Wohnungen aus, in denen Soldaten lebten, brechen ein und nehmen Kleidung mit", sagt Hajdaj im Fernsehen. "Alles wird zerstört. Ganze Sammlungen von Büchern auf Ukrainisch. Das ist ein Déjà-vu - wie 1939 bei Nazi-Deutschland."


Aber die Dimensionen sind noch nicht so groß, ich will auch gar nicht erst, dass es so kommt. Es ist jetzt der Ostteil der Ukraine zerstört, nach dem 2. WK war halb Europa zerstört.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

Putin spricht von Entnazifizierung und seine Leute verhalten sich selber wie Nazis.
Außerdem ist der Chef von den Wagner Söldnern ein Nazi. 
Hat überall am Hals und Oberkörper NS Symbole tätowiert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin spricht von Entnazifizierung und seine Leute verhalten sich selber wie Nazis.
> Außerdem ist der Chef von den Wagner Söldnern ein Nazi.
> Hat überall am Hals und Oberkörper NS Symbole tätowiert.


Wollte ich das infrage stellen?
Ich habe einfach nur gesagt, dass die Dimensionen der Zerstörung im 2. WK völlig anders sind als jetzt.

EDIT: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmitri_Walerjewitsch_Utkin
Der Mann ist echt nicht mehr ganz normal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie das bei den Ostblock Nazis überhaupt ideologisch zusammenpasst. Hitler hat doch Slawen als Untermenschen verabscheut und wollte sie vernichten und "germanisieren". 
Paar Generationen später gibt es slawische Nazis, wtf?!
Das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn Afro Amerikaner weiße Kolonialherren feiern würden...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach nur gesagt, dass die Dimensionen der Zerstörung im 2. WK völlig anders sind als jetzt.


In den ersten paar Monaten war der WWII auch noch mehr ein militärischer "Ausflug" denn ein totaler Vernichtungskrieg...


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie das bei den Ostblock Nazis überhaupt ideologisch zusammenpasst. Hitler hat doch Slawen als Untermenschen verabscheut und wollte sie vernichten und "germanisieren".
> Paar Generationen später gibt es slawische Nazis, wtf?!


In der Regel passt das wohl so zusammen, dass sich "slawische Neonazis" da wohl auch gerne auf angeblich von Hitler getätigte Äußerungen in den letzten Kriegstagen beziehen, in welchen er geäußert haben soll, sich geirrt und seine Zeit am Deutschen Volk verschwendt zu haben, das sich als unterlegene Rasse gezeigt habe und entsprechend seine Vernichtung und Tilgung aus der Geschichte verdient hätte, anders als die Slawen, mit welchen er seine Pläne hätte umsetzen können.

Wenn das wirklich so, oder so ähnlich, von Hitler gäußert wurde, wären es ehr deutsche Neonazis die einen der Waffel hätten, Hitler immer noch zu verehren, als ihre slawischen Gesinnungsbrüder.

Im großen und Ganzen dürfte die ganze von den Altnazis mit systemischen und politischen Aspekten versetzte Rassengeschichte (Kommunismus, ect), mit Herrenmenschen (Germanen) und Untermenschen (Slawen), aber wohl einfach bei vielen modernen Neonazis nicht mehr so sehr im Mittelpunkt stehen, Hauptsache halt "weiß", da ist dann auch egal ob "Slawe", oder "Germane", weil "weiß" halt vom aussterben bedroht ist. 

Das Feindbild geht da entsprechend heute auch mehr Richtung Abgrenzung Richtung dunkelheutig und Islam (obwohl Hitler durchaus eine gewisse Bewunderung für den Islam hegte und islamische Zeitgenossen für Hitler), als noch Richtung des klassischen Feindbildes, bolschewistischer Slawe und Juden, von vor über 75 Jahren.

Man könnte also fast sagen, auch bei rechtsextremen Rassisten geht die "Weltanschauung" mit der Zeit, bei Reichsbürgern hingegen ehr deutlich weniger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

Ah stimmt, der gute alte Überlegenheitskomplex der Weißen als gemeinsamer Nenner für die modernen Nazis...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ah stimmt, der gute alte Überlegenheitskomplex der Weißen als gemeinsamer Nenner für die modernen Nazis...


Der Krieg in der Ukraine beweisst doch das volle Gegenteil, wie übrigens meistens auf der Welt bei "wirklich" blutigen Konflikten eher "Gleiche gegen Gleiche" kämpfen, eben Nationalisten mit Allmachtsanspruch gegen Andere , welche Mythen dafür und darum gebildet werden (rassistische,  idiologische religiöse etc.) , ist eher für die einfach Gestrickten, die dafür eine Losung brauchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Krieg in der Ukraine beweisst doch das volle Gegenteil


Ich würde nicht vom Gegenteil sprechen, sondern davon, dass das ideologische Gerüst hier als Mittel zum Zweck dient, vor welchem selbst das "Eigene" und "Gleiche" als Verrat weichen muss, sofern es nicht an einem Strang zieht.

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich diese "Entnazifizierung" der Ukraine und Putins Nähe zu Nazis mehr als nur verrückt - wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, hätte es fast was satirisches.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich diese "Entnazifizierung" der Ukraine und Putins Nähe zu Nazis mehr als nur verrückt - wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, hätte es fast was satirisches.


Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was daran verrückt sein soll, was spricht rein rational gegen einen russischen Nationalisten, der die russische Kultur seit Jahrzehnten der Art überhöht, das er *teilweise* auf Hitlers spuren wandelt?
Übrigens gibt es solche Typen/Auswüchse überall auf der Welt, m.a. nach geriert sich die chinesische kommunistische Partei im ähnlichen Stil, siehe Uiguren, starke nationalistische Tendenzen, Allmachtsfantasien etc.

Es sollte doch *wirklich auffallen*, das die Vorgehensweise/Strickmuster *immer* ähnlich ist. Man braucht eine Minderheit als Sündenbock/Feindbild, um zu legitimieren und dann seine nationalistischen Allmachtsfantasien umzusetzen.
Meistens richtet sich der mythologische Überbau einzig und alleine nach der "Beschaffenheit" der Minderheit/Feindbildes.
Ich meine schaue dir doch die Welt an oder auch teilweise die Vergangenheit, die Deutschen "brauchten" nach dem Verlust des WWI einen Sündenbock, den haben die Nazis mit den Juden geliefert und auf grund ihres wirklich rassistischen Wahnsinns, gleich noch zum Rundumschlag ausgeholt, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, wäre die Welt von 1928 eine ähnliche wie 2020 von der Bevölkerungssruktur in Europa, hätte es höchstwahrscheinlich andere Minderheiten getroffen.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das sich NAtionalisten auf der Welt nicht wirklich unterscheiden, nur ihre Feindbilder, denn die müssen sie an die Gegebenheiten vor Ort anpassen. In West und Mitteleuropa sind es im Augenblick die Muslime, in Osteueropa- Russland bei Putin ehemalige Sowjetepubliken, die nicht russisch sein wollen, in den USA sind es Schwarze und arme Latinos, in China Uiguren und demokratische Kräfte usw und sofort. Das Strickmuster ist immer das gleiche.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

@Don-71 : Das mit dem Feindbild ist schon klar.
Die von @AzRa-eL benannte Satire ist ist eben, dass dem Gegner Nazitum vorgeworfen wird, 
man selber aber voll der Nazi ist und so handelt.
Kannste nicht erfinden...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Don-71 : Das mit dem Feindbild ist schon klar.
> Die von @AzRa-eL benannte Satire ist ist eben, dass dem Gegner Nazitum vorgeworfen wird,
> man selber aber voll der Nazi ist und so handelt.
> Kannste nicht erfinden...


Das ist wirklich einigermaßen neu, zumindestens in der glasklaren Erscheinungsform.
Allerdings ist schon seit längerem überall in Gesellschaften, auch bei uns oder allgemein demokratischen Gesellschaften, die Auschlussform bei Teilen zu beobachten, was automatisch zu mehr Radikalität führt und der Nazi-Vergleich von beiden Seiten angwendet wird (unterscheidet sich schon stark von Ukraine und Russland), aber immerhin.
Ich für meinen Teil halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen das wir z.B. in diesem Jahrzehnt noch einen Bürgerkrieg auf US-Amerikanischen Boden sehen, mit ähnlichen Argumentationen.


----------



## Eckism (6. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde man bei der Linken wohl im Moment nicht mehr aufhören können zu schreien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist ja nun kein Geheimnis, das 99% der Linken in die Brathähnchenstellung gehen, wenn Putin vor ihnen stehen würde....das restliche Prozent mags Hündchestyle...


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich einigermaßen neu, zumindestens in der glaaklaren Erscheinungsform.


Irgendwas muss bei den Russen den Radikalisierungsknopf gedrückt haben.
Der Medjedew ist ja vom Hampelmänchnen zum Einpeitscher geworden.
Als hätte man bei denen allen binnen weniger Monate einen Schalter umgelegt.
K. A. ob die das über Jahre unerkannt in sich hineingefressen haben, oder ob die alle willfährig vor Putin sich profilieren wollen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist schon seit längerem überall in Gesellschaften, auch bei uns oder allgemein demokratischen Gesellschaften, die Auschlussform bei Teilen zu beobachten, was automatisch zu mehr Radikalität führt und der Nazi-Vergleich von beiden Seiten angwendet wird (unterscheidet sich schon stark von Ukraine und Russland), aber immerhin.


Oh ja, der Begriff "Nazi" hat mittlerweile inflationären Charakter.
Neulich in MUC mit einem Geschäftspartner mit den Öfies wohin gefahren.
Natürlich schon recht voll, wir gestanden.
Haltestelle kommt Opi mit Rollator und ein paar andere rein.
Zwei aus der Fraktion "Geduldete" zwängen sich an Opi vorbei und flätschen sich auf den letzten freien Platz.
Ich so: Könntet ihr bitte dem Herrn einen Sitzplatz anbieten.
Die so: Du Nazi oder was? Schimpfwörter ohne Ende, darunter Nazi gefühlt 10x
Nicht gecheckt, dass mein Begleiter 2,05 und wie Arnie aussieht.
Begleiter meint nur: Aufstehen, sonst gibts hier Sushiröllchen und ich habe Sushi zum fressen gern.
Opi hatte Sitzplatz.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen das wir z.B. in diesem Jahrzehnt noch einen Bürgerkrieg auf US-Amerikanischen Boden sehen, mit ähnlichen Argumentationen.


Schwierig.
Habe ja viele Freunde und Bekannte da drüben.
Für sich genommen ist jeder OK.
Ideologisch ist einer aus z. B. Montana zu Kalifornien, wie Darth Vader zu Biene Maya.
Die Kernproblematik ist deren zwei Parteiensystem, dass sich schon längt jenseits jeglicher Vernunft bewegt und mit Demokratie in unserem Verständnis nicht mehr viel gemein hat.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernproblematik ist deren zwei Parteiensystem, dass sich schon längt jenseits jeglicher Vernunft bewegt und mit Demokratie in unserem Verständnis nicht mehr viel gemein hat.


Besonders falls SCOTUS dafür sorgt, dass die Parlamente der Einzelstaaten die Wahlleute entsenden können und sich nicht an die Wahl halten müssen...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist, das sich NAtionalisten auf der Welt nicht wirklich unterscheiden, nur ihre Feindbilder, denn die müssen sie an die Gegebenheiten vor Ort anpassen.


Das ist ein allgemeines Problem mit zuerst normalem aber dann doch fast immer (geistes-)krank werdendem Nationalismus, wo es letztendlich nur noch um die Überhöhung über andere geht. Wir sind was, durch die (geistes-)kranke aber als toll verkaufte Definition X, während die anderen wegen Definition Y als die eigentlich geistig Kranken und Verkommenen bis hin zu Lebensunwerten dem eigenen Volk durch die Propaganda verkauft werden.

Ich bin ganz froh diesen Kein nicht in mir zu haben!


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist ein allgemeines Problem mit zuerst normalen aber dann doch fast (geistes-)krank werdendem Nationalismus, wo es letztendlich nur noch um die Überhöhung über andere geht. Wir sind was, durch die (geistes-)kranke aber als toll verkaufte Definition X, während die anderen wegen Definition Y als die eigentlich geistig Kranken und Verkommenen bis hin zu Lebensunwerten dem eigenen Volk durch die Propaganda verkauft werden.
> 
> *Ich bin ganz froh diesen Kein nicht in mir zu haben!*


Das ist m.A. nach ein Menschheitsrätsel, früher war ich so "arrogant" und habe das ausschließlich an Bildung, Interesse und Intelligenz fest gemacht, aber mit den Jahren wird man schlauer und begreift, das auch durchaus gebildete und intelligente Leute völlig empahtielos sein können und sich völlig bewusst und gezielt über andere Menschen erheben wollen, aus völlig unterschiedlichen Motiven.
Das ist das eigentlich verstörende und spiegelt gut deinen letzten Satz wieder.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Besonders falls SCOTUS dafür sorgt, dass die Parlamente der Einzelstaaten die Wahlleute entsenden können und sich nicht an die Wahl halten müssen...


Dann eben gibt es Bürgerkrieg, du hast in einem Satz genau meine Befürchtungen auf den Punkt gebracht, neben den stattfindenden Entscheidungen des Obersten Gerrichtes, das auch den letzten gesellschaftlichen Kitt gerade einreist.
Ob der dann apbrupt oder schleichend kommt, sei dahin gestellt, aber kommen wird er.


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also noch mal von vorne.
> Im Donbas bewaffnen sich Terroristen und nehmen einen Teil der unabhängigen Ukraine in Geiselhaft.


Wer die Geschichte wiedergibt, der sollte von vorn anfangen und nicht mittendrin! Die Story wird sonst am Ende anders sein, als es wirklich war 

Frage: als Reaktion auf was?



compisucher schrieb:


> Als REAKTION auf diese Terroristen bildet sich eine örtliche Miliz,


Frage: warum hat die ukrainische Regierung nicht wie üblich bei einem wie von dir beschriebenen Szenario das reguläre Militär oder SEKs eingesetzt?


----------



## Optiki (6. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer die Geschichte wiedergibt, der sollte von vorn anfangen und nicht mittendrin! Die Story wird sonst am Ende anders sein, als es wirklich war
> 
> Frage: als Reaktion auf was?


Komm, schick einfach deinen Link von irgendeiner Spinnerseite rein, wir wollen alle ein bisschen lachen.



brooker schrieb:


> Frage: warum hat die ukrainische Regierung nicht wie üblich bei einem wie von dir beschriebenen Szenario das reguläre Militär oder SEKs eingesetzt?


Meine Einschätzung, weil die sich nicht haben einlullen lassen von der Zivilbevölkerung, wie teilweise die normale Armee. Es gibt sogar Videos, wie die normalen Soldaten überredet wurden erst die Munition ihres Schützenpanzers abzugeben und dann Teile ihrer Sturmgewehre, weil die Leute hätten ja angst, sie könnten plötzlich schießen und dann durften sie unbewaffnet wieder fahren, teilweise haben die Kommandeure denen einfach direkt die Panzer abgenommen oder Leute sind übergelaufen samt Panzer.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer die Geschichte wiedergibt, der sollte von vorn anfangen und nicht mittendrin! Die Story wird sonst am Ende anders sein, als es wirklich war
> 
> Frage: als Reaktion auf was?


Lesen bildet!








						Russisch-Ukrainischer Krieg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Krieg im Donbas – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




So zum Anfang mit außreichend Quellenverweisen mit denen man gerne in die Tiefe gehen kann!


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde man bei der Linken wohl im Moment nicht mehr aufhören können zu schreien:


Wohl eher ein Beispiel dafür, dass die Linke kurz vor der Spaltung ist: 








						Streit über Russland-Sanktionen: Linke ärgert sich über Klaus Ernst
					

Der Linken-Abgeordnete fordert Gespräche mit Russland über Nordstream 2. Damit stellt er sich gegen die Beschlusslage der Partei.




					taz.de
				





> Auch die heutigen Parteivorsitzenden Janine Wissler und Martin Schirdewan sowie Bundesgeschäftsführer Tobias Bank sahen sich zu einer Klarstellung genötigt. Gleichlautend twitterten sie, der Linken-Bundesparteitag Ende Juni in Erfurt habe „klare Entscheidungen“ getroffen: „Wir fordern einen Preisdeckel für Gasimporte, gezielte Sanktionen gegen Oligarchen, die Nichtinbetriebnahme von Nordstream2 und die Beschleunigung der Energiewende“, so das Linken-Führungstrio.
> 
> Tatsächlich widersprechen die Äußerungen von Ernst den Beschlüssen des Erfurter Parteitags. „Die Möglichkeiten, den Import von fossilen Energieträgern aus Russland schnellstmöglich einzuschränken, müssen ausgenutzt werden“, beschlossen die Delegierten dort. Und auch: „Es ist richtig, dass angesichts des Ukrainekrieges Nordstream 2 nicht in Betrieb genommen wird.“ Ausdrücklich sprachen sie sich für Sanktionen „gegen Putins Machtapparat und den militärisch-industriellen Komplex“ aus. Ernst war auf dem Parteitag anwesend, beteiligte sich jedoch nicht an der Debatte.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> es brauchte keinen Lafontaine und keine Wagenknecht, damit die Linke sich selbst ins aus befördert.


Porsche-Ernst gehört mit zum Weidelknecht Flügel.


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Siehe den post samt link vor meinem. Worauf brooker hinaus will ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Sie schnappen nach jedem kleinen Brocken, um die Ukraine zu diskreditieren und Russland ins rechte Licht zu rücken. Aber nein, ich habe auch keine Lust auf das Thema.


Wo bzw. wie habe ich mit dem besagten Beitrag die Ukraine diskreditiert?


Optiki schrieb:


> Komm, schick einfach deinen Link von irgendeiner Spinnerseite rein, wir wollen alle ein bisschen lachen.
> 
> 
> Meine Einschätzung, weil die sich nicht haben einlullen lassen von der Zivilbevölkerung, wie teilweise die normale Armee. Es gibt sogar Videos, wie die normalen Soldaten überredet wurden erst die Munition ihres Schützenpanzers abzugeben und dann Teile ihrer Sturmgewehre, weil die Leute hätten ja angst, sie könnten plötzlich schießen und dann durften sie unbewaffnet wieder fahren, teilweise haben die Kommandeure denen einfach direkt die Panzer abgenommen oder Leute sind übergelaufen samt Panzer.


... genau richtig! 

Frage: warum hat das Militär so reagiert? Warum haben sich die gesendeten, hinbefohlenen Soldaten und Führungskräfte "einlullen lassen von der Zivilbevölkerung", wie du es beschreibst?


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... es ist wirklich kaum zu glauben, im Westen weiß inzwischen jedes Kind das von den Russen Menschen regelmäßig "erschossen oder vergewaltigt"werden. Nur in der Ukraine, wo es tagtäglich passiert, haben weder die Mund zu Mund Propaganda noch die Medien diese Info so teilen können, dass jeder diese Art und Weise der Russen kennt.


Aha, welche Quelle/n bringen dich zu dieser Aussage. ich sehe völlig andere Quellen auch aus der Ukraine.
Wahrscheinlich bleibt das dein Geheimnis.








						Als Putin den Tod nach Butscha brachte : Rekonstruktion eines beispiellosen Kriegsverbrechens SPIEGEL TV
					

Zeugenaussagen, Videoüberwachung, Handyauswertung - SPIEGEL-TV-Reporter Andreas Lünser hat die Morde und Plünderungen russischer Soldaten in Butscha minutiös nachgezeichnet.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## brooker (6. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Komm, schick einfach deinen Link von irgendeiner Spinnerseite rein, wir wollen alle ein bisschen lachen.
> 
> 
> Meine Einschätzung, weil die sich nicht haben einlullen lassen von der Zivilbevölkerung, wie teilweise die normale Armee. Es gibt sogar Videos, wie die normalen Soldaten überredet wurden erst die Munition ihres Schützenpanzers abzugeben und dann Teile ihrer Sturmgewehre, weil die Leute hätten ja angst, sie könnten plötzlich schießen und dann durften sie unbewaffnet wieder fahren, teilweise haben die Kommandeure denen einfach direkt die Panzer abgenommen oder Leute sind übergelaufen samt Panzer.


... genau richtig! 

Frage: warum hat das Militär so reagiert? Warum haben sich die gesendeten, hinbefohlenen Soldaten und Führungskräfte "einlullen lassen von der Zivilbevölkerung", wie du es beschreibst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So lange eine AfD im eigenen Parlament sitzt, sollte man tunlichst die kritisierende Klappe diesbezüglich halten.



? Weil man ein kleines Problem hat, soll man über große Problem in ähnlicher Richtung bei anderen schweigen? Wär ja noch schöner...

Was allerdings stimmt: Nationalsozialismus in der Ukraine haben nicht mit dem laufenden Krieg in der Ukraine zu tun.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Dummheit weh tun würde, würde man bei der Linken wohl im Moment nicht mehr aufhören können zu schreien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na immerhin bin ich langsam endgültig meine Sorgen los, ich müsste mich möglicherweise bei der nächsten Wahl mit einer weiteren prinzipiell in Frage kommenden größeren Partei beschäftigen...




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber die Dimensionen sind noch nicht so groß, ich will auch gar nicht erst, dass es so kommt. Es ist jetzt der Ostteil der Ukraine zerstört, nach dem 2. WK war halb Europa zerstört.



Stimmt übrigens so, entgegen weit verbreiteter Annahmen, nur bedingt. Abgesehen von je einer Handvoll Städte in Deutschland, England und Osteuropa, die zumindest teilweise von Flächenbombardements betroffen respektive Opfer von Kesselschlachten wurden, war flächige Zerstörung im zweiten Weltkrieg ziemlich selten. Die Nazis haben selektiv die Bevölkerung in (teilweise wörtlicher) Handarbeit abgeschlachtet, aber ihre Besitztümer gerne in gutem Zustand übernommen, und die Alliierten haben sich auf Militär und Rüstungsproduktion konzentriert. Selbst für Deutschland, dass niemand "befreien" oder in funktionsfähigen Zustand eroberen wollte wie sämtliche anderen Gebiete, war Schätzungen zu Folge im Frühjahr 1945 noch 95% aller Infrastruktur intakt. Nicht unbedingt funktionsfähig - wenn 0,1% eine Eisenbahnlinie beschädigt sind, fallen trotzdem 100% aus. Aber das Wirtschaftswunder war vor allem auch deswegen möglich, weil es vergleichsweise wenig zu reparieren gab.

Die systematische Zerstörung einer Großstadt nach der anderen, wie sie die russische Artillerie gerade praktiziert, und damit die Vernichtung des Wohnraums und der Arbeitsplätze von Millionen, war im zweiten Weltkrieg die absolute Ausnahme. (Was natürlich nicht nur an guten Absichten lag, sondern auch daran, dass damals einfach viel mehr Leute auf dem Land gelebt und gearbeitet haben. Aber ein anderer Faktor war eben auch, dass man keinen Zerstörungs-, sondern einen Eroberungskrieg geführt hat.)




AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie das bei den Ostblock Nazis überhaupt ideologisch zusammenpasst. Hitler hat doch Slawen als Untermenschen verabscheut und wollte sie vernichten und "germanisieren".
> Paar Generationen später gibt es slawische Nazis, wtf?!
> Das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn Afro Amerikaner weiße Kolonialherren feiern würden...



Nö. Das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn Afrikaner Sklaverei praktizieren würden.
Was sie machen.

Du musst das sozioökonomische Konzept "Nationalsozialismus" vom deutsch-völkischen-Idealismus der deutschen Nazis trennen. Man genauso gut auch eine russische, ukrainische oder polnische Nation über alle anderen stellen und genau das machen die jeweiligen Nazis. Erstaunlich ist dann eher, dass sie sich z.T. recht erfolgreich untereinander vernetzen, denn eigentlich müsste polnische Nazis ja alle Deutschen (inkl. deutscher Nazis) unterjochen wollen und umgekehrt. Aber da Nationalismus allgemein eine ziemlich selbstsüchtige Veranstaltung ist, in dem für das eigene Wohl alles akzeptiert wird, werden ein paar eigentlich minderwertige Alliierte im Kampf gegen den großen gemeinsamen Feind wohl bereitwillig in Kauf genommen (NATO, EU, Linke, Umweltschützer, Transsexuelle, eigenständige Ukraine - was auch immer Nazis gerade als akut lebensbedrohlich empfinden).
Hitler hatte ja auch kein Problem, sich mit Japan zu verbünden, obwohl die dortige Bevölkerung auf den ersten Blick weit weniger arisch erscheint als die meisten deutschen Kommunisten der 30er.




compisucher schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss bei den Russen den Radikalisierungsknopf gedrückt haben.
> Der Medjedew ist ja vom Hampelmänchnen zum Einpeitscher geworden.
> Als hätte man bei denen allen binnen weniger Monate einen Schalter umgelegt.



Putin? Russland insgesamt mag ja gerade kein grandioses Bild abgeben, aber wir reden hier immer noch von der politischen Elite einer ziemlich großen Nation. Also von erfahrenen Vollprofis, die genau das repräsentieren, was gerade angesagt ist. Und Ansager ist der zwöfte Zar.




brooker schrieb:


> Frage: warum hat die ukrainische Regierung nicht wie üblich bei einem wie von dir beschriebenen Szenario das reguläre Militär oder SEKs eingesetzt?



Weil ein SEK darauf ausgelegt ist, eine Bande von einem Dutzend Kriminellen zu überwältigen und nicht eine paramilitärische, von Russland ausgestattete Armee mit mehreren hundert Mitgliedern im jeweiligen näheren Umkreis?
Und das Militär wurde ja eingesetzt. Nur halt nicht an Tag 1. Aber wenn gerade 3-4% der Bevölkerung dem ihren Mitmenschen die Waffe unter die Nase halten, muss auch eine Armee erst einmal prüfen, wer in den eigenen Reihen eigentlich noch verlässlich ist und außerdem hat eine demokratische Regierung große zu Recht große Hemmnisse, auf die eigene Bevölkerung schießen zu lassen.

Auch in der Ukraine gibt es gewisse rechtsstaatliche Vorbedingungen für einen Einsatz der Armee im Inneren und keinen Diktator, der einfach mal einen Marschbefehl erteilt. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Separatisten sich eindeutige Uniformen angezogen hätten und auf freies Feld rausmarschiert wären, um sich nach klaren Regeln zu schlagen. Die haben die Zivilverwaltung an sich gerissen, die lokalen Behörden mit Gewalt entmachtet und nach außen nur den Anspruch auf Gebiete geklärt, die sie nur teilweise kontrollierten und in denen sich durchgängig viele verfassungstreue Ukrainer aufhielten. Deswegen wurde die Armee anfangs nur behutsam eingesetzt, um eine weitere Ausbreitung schwerer, bewaffneter Kräfte zu verhindern und erst als die Fronten langsam klarer wurden und die Separatisten viele zivile Ukrainer aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben hatten, wagte man sich an größere Manöver und Rückeroberungen. In einem weiterhin von (separtistischen) Zivilisten besetzten Gebiet sind die aber auch nicht so einfach, wenn man nicht Putinstyle einfach alles und jeden zu Klump schießt. Gab ja schon mit dem eher zurückhaltenden Vorgehen mehr als genug Tote.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> obwohl die dortige Bevölkerung auf den ersten Blick weit weniger arisch erscheint


ääähm.



> Putin? [...] Also von erfahrenen Vollprofis, die genau das repräsentieren, was gerade angesagt ist.



... und das nicht erst seit "gestern".  Ich hatte vorhin noch ein paar Tweets in der Timeline -die selbstredend wie üblich nicht mehr zu finden sind-, in denen z.B. eine Talkshow der RuZZen zu sehen war in der diese eine (weibl.) blonde Propagandaschleuder so Sätze wie "Wir werden Nordstream2 so schnell wie möglich fertigstellen und dann die Ukraine auslöschen" zum besten gab und einen weiteren, der sich um die Literatur- und Filmwelt in RuZZia drehte. Und auch der war nicht gerade "feierlich" - quasi gesteuertes "einschwingen" auf das, was kommt... beides wohl weit vor dem 24.02.



hrhrhrhr:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544701816641839104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Weil man ein kleines Problem hat, soll man über große Problem in ähnlicher Richtung bei anderen schweigen? Wär ja noch schöner...


Bitte im Kontext lesen.
Und nein, natürlich darf und muss man über Mißstände in der Ukraine auch reden dürfen.
aber die "Aktion" auf Teufel komm raus, der Ukraine die Schuld am Krieg in die schuhe zu schieben, während Putin  mit Nazirockerbanden Krimsekt schlürft und echte Nazis (zumindest den Tatoos nach) von der Wagnergruppe Krieg spielen lässt, geht mir ordentlich gegen den Strich.

Ich darf korrigieren:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Putin? Russland insgesamt mag ja gerade kein grandioses Bild abgeben, aber wir reden hier immer noch von der politischen Elite  Oligarchenverbrecherklüngelbande einesr ziemlich doofen III. Weltland großen Nation. Also von erfahrenen Vollpfostenrofis, die genau das repräsentieren, was gerade angesagt ist. Und Ansager ist der zwöfte Zar. zweite Stalin oder Gröfaz (your choice)


----------



## Optiki (6. Juli 2022)

Die Ukrainer scheinen neue Flugabwehrsysteme oder ähnliches bekommen zu haben, zumindest holen sie deutliche mehr Marschflugkörper aus der Luft. Sind eventuell schon die da, welche die USA gekauft haben?

Wie es heißt, haben die Russen ja jetzt eine Basis? neben einem Atomkraftwerk errichtet. 

Eventuell hat ja schon der ein oder andere den Thread gesehen, wie ich festgestellt habe, kristallisieren sich einige Twitteraccounts raus, denen einige von uns folgen. Ich finde das Ganze klingt natürlich sehr gut, aber ob es wirklich so perfekt funktioniert, ausreichend Munition da ist und wirklich alle Lager bekannt sind, würde ich erstmal anzweifeln. Es scheint jedoch aktuell definitiv die Taktik zu sein. Hab heute etwas von 28 Angriffen seit dem 25 Juni gelesen.  









						Thread by @noclador on Thread Reader App
					

@noclador: The sound of russian ammo blowing up in Donetsk. What does this mean for russian logistics? A thread 🧵: Since 2014-15 russia built dozens of ammo dumps hidden in civilian buildings near railway stations i...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juli 2022)

So viel nochmal dazu, das es sich angeblich in der Ukraine noch nicht herumgesprochen haben soll, das die Russen täglich Kriegsverbrechen begehen.

*+++ 04:21 Ukraine untersucht 21.000 Kriegsverbrechen +++*
Die Ukraine untersucht eigenen Angaben zufolge mehr als 21.000 Kriegsverbrechen, die Russland seit Beginn der Invasion begangen haben soll. Generalstaatsanwältin Iryna Venediktova sagt der BBC, sie erhalte täglich Berichte über 200 bis 300 Kriegsverbrechen. Venediktova räumt ein, dass viele Prozesse in Abwesenheit stattfinden würden, betont aber, dass es "eine Frage der Gerechtigkeit" sei, die Strafverfolgung fortzusetzen. Es sei "nur eine Frage der Zeit", bis russische Soldaten, die Zivilisten getötet, gefoltert oder vergewaltigt haben, "vor Gericht stehen werden".









						+++ 05:29 Ukraine-Krieg verändert Werte in Deutschland +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wie man so etwas überhaupt schreiben kann hier in dem Thread, und auf Nachfrage nach Quellen und Belegen kommt auch 0,0!


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer scheinen neue Flugabwehrsysteme oder ähnliches bekommen zu haben, zumindest holen sie deutliche mehr Marschflugkörper aus der Luft.


Und/oder das was Seitens Russland mittlweile eingesetzt wird, ist schon so alt, dass es auch mit den bestehenden Systemen besser abgefangen werden kann.


----------



## Optiki (7. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und/oder das was Seitens Russland mittlweile eingesetzt wird, ist schon so alt, dass es auch mit den bestehenden Systemen besser abgefangen werden kann.


noch älter als 1960, geht doch bald gar nicht

Arestovych hat schon was durchblitzen lassen

Russland hat wohl die Nacht ebenfalls 2 Raketen auf Snake Island geschossen und dort den Pier getroffen, wo sie ihre Fahrzeuge hingestellt hatten, sie hatten vorher schon versucht mit Flugzeugen die verbleibende Ausrüstung zu zerbomben (1 von 4 Bomben haben überhaupt die Insel getroffen), dann hat die Ukraine mit der TB2 ein paar Fahrzeuge zerstört und danach haben die Russen nochmal mit Thermit angegriffen und jetzt wollten sie es wohl zu Ende bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> noch älter als 1960, geht doch bald gar nicht


Klar, grundsätzlich geht das, wenn du Russen, wie die Ukrainer, z.B. noch ihre 100 Jahre alten PM M1910 aus den Depots holen:









						Why Ukraine’s army still uses a 100-year-old machinegun
					

It may be mocked by Russia, but the M1910 has advantages over more modern weapons and has reportedly proven effective in Ukraine




					www.economist.com
				




Und ein paar 1891er Mosin-Nagant, aus dem Zarenreich, finden die Russen sicherlich auch noch in irgend einer Ecke.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ein paar 1891er Mousin-Nagant, aus dem Zarenreich, finden die Russen sicherlich auch noch in irgend einer Ecke.


Dazu ein Twitter Thread von einem Waffenexperten




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1538077071892676610

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dazu ein Twitter Thread von einem Waffenexperten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairer Weise muss man da auch sagen, als Scharfschützengwehr ist das Mosin-Nagant auch durchaus immer noch ein sehr brauchbares Gewehr.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

@Nightslaver 
Steht ja alles im Thread


----------



## Optiki (7. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar, grundsätzlich geht das, wenn du Russen, wie die Ukrainer, z.B. noch ihre 100 Jahre alten PM M1910 aus den Depots holen:


Eventuell vertue ich mich gerade auch etwas, aber stammen die Grundlagen der heutigen Marschflugkörper nicht aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg, welche dann von den Russen und den Amerikanern weitergeführt wurden. Wenn wir da von 1945 als Ende des Krieges ausgehen und noch ein paar Jahre der Entwicklung abziehen, wv Arten von Marschflugkörpern soll es da noch geben, zwischen 1945 und 1960.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Eventuell vertue ich mich gerade auch etwas, aber stammen die Grundlagen der heutigen Marschflugkörper nicht aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg, welche dann von den Russen und den Amerikanern weitergeführt wurden. Wenn wir da von 1945 als Ende des Krieges ausgehen und noch ein paar Jahre der Entwicklung abziehen, wv Arten von Marschflugkörpern soll es da noch geben, zwischen 1945 und 1960.


Mehr oder weniger.
Grundsätzlich kann man wohl sagen der erste und einzige während des WW2 in Serie genutzte "Marschflugkörper" war die "V1" (konnte neben dem meist üblichen Start vom Boden, mit Katapulten, auch unter der Tragfläche einer He111 montiert und aus der Luft abgeschossen werden).

Abgesehen davon gab es auch schon während des WW2 diverse von allen Kriegsparteien in Serie produzierte ungelenkte Luft-Luft Raketen (i.d.R. zur Bekämpfung von Bombern benutzt) und Luft-Boden Raketen (gegen ungepanzerte bis schwach gepanzerte Ziele), als Bewaffnung für Flugzeuge.

Nichts davon dürfte heute aber noch irgendwo eingelagert sein und zur Anwendung kommen, anders halt als so Sachen wie eben Infanteriewaffen und ggf. einigen Geschützen und vielleicht noch im besten Fall ein paar Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juli 2022)

Salve,

*+++ 07:21 Ukrainische Armee: Russland verstärkt Flotte im Schwarzen Meer +++*
Russland verstärkt offenbar seine Streitkräfte im Schwarzen Meer. Dies berichtet das Portal "Kyiv independent" unter Berufung auf das Einsatzkommando "Süd" der ukrainischen Streitkräfte. Demnach hat Russland seine Marinepräsenz im Schwarzen Meer mit fünf Raketenträgern, zwei U-Booten und einem einzigen amphibischen Angriffsschiff verstärkt.








						+++ 12:44 Kiew dementiert Abschuss von HIMARS-Raketenwerfern +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, ich dachte der Bosporus ist zu, oder gilt das nur für Kriegsschiffe ab einer gewissen Tonnage. Ich dachte die Schwarzmeer Flotte ist abgeschnitten von jeglichem Entsatz, abgesehen von Neubauten in der Region?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht, ich dachte der Bosporus ist zu, oder gilt das nur für Kriegsschiffe ab einer gewissen Tonnage. Ich dachte die Schwarzmeer Flotte ist abgeschnitten von jeglichem Entsatz, abgesehen von Neubauten in der Region?


Tickermeldungen nicht spezialisierter Nachrichtenmagazine haben die Tendenz ungenau zu sein.
Ich hab in den OSINT Quellen jedenfalls keine Bilder von Zeug gesehen, dass durch den Bosporus gefahren ist.

Vlt haben ein paar Schiffe Sewastopol verlassen...


----------



## Optiki (7. Juli 2022)

Es ist schwer zu sagen, was mit dieser Meldung gemeint ist. Wurden vorhandene Schiffe wieder bestückt und sind unterwegs oder sind wirklich neue dazu gekommen. Eigentlich haben sie ausreichende Schiffe für Raketen.

Es können sehr wohl Schiffe dort hin gebracht werden, jedoch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe.
Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal, es gibt altes Kanalnetz, mit dem man Schiffe durch Russland dahin bekommt.

Zum Thema Sperre, es werden  Güterschiffe mit militärischen Fahrzeuge durchgelassen, dass aber nur mal als Info.



			H I Sutton - Covert Shores
		


Buyan-M Uglich und Grachonok-class Yunarmeets Tatarstana sollte zum Beispiel darüber verschiebbar sein 




Spoiler: Übersicht Flotte Stand 17 Mai






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544997154204401666

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt auch noch den USA drohen


----------



## JePe (7. Juli 2022)

Da gibt es bestimmt irgendeine unter Repressalien leidende russischstaemmige Minderheit, die es zu befreien gilt. Oder so. Und selbst wenn nicht. Was faellt diesem Kontinent ein, sich einfach so an Russland heranzuwanzen?! Pufferzone einseins11!


----------



## Optiki (7. Juli 2022)

mal ein paar schöne Nahaufnahmen von der vor Wochen/Monaten gescheiterten Flussüberquerung der Russen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Juli 2022)

na schön ist was anderes, da liegt ja überall müll rum. 

da gefällt mir das schon eher:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544920285043884032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das dann wieder nicht so wirklich, aber ob ich da lachen oder heulen soll...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545090411722678274

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn nicht. Was faellt diesem Kontinent ein, sich einfach so an Russland heranzuwanzen?! Pufferzone einseins11!


Naja komm, der Teil passt nicht wirklich. 
Die USA haben 1962 ja auch sehr verschnupft darauf reagiert, als die Sowjets sich an über Kuba an die USA "rangwanzt" haben, inkl. mehrer über die Jahre unterstützter, aber gescheiterter Invasionsversuche, die kubanische Wanze vor der Haustür platt zu hauen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja komm, der Teil passt nicht wirklich.
> Die USA haben 1962 ja auch sehr verschnupft darauf reagiert, als die Sowjets sich an über Kuba an die USA "rangwanzt" haben, inkl. mehrer über die Jahre unterstützter, aber gescheiterter Invasionsversuche, die kubanische Wanze vor der Haustür platt zu hauen.


Ich finde das immer etwas *verkürzt* dargestellt!
Kennedy hatte überhaupt kein Interesse mehr an Kuba nach dem Schweinebucht Fiasko, hätte Castro die Stationierung von Atomwaffen abgelehnt, wäre das ganze nie so hoch gekocht. 
Es ist eine Sache das Kuba verbündete der UdSSR war, eine ganz andere auf Kuba Atomwaffen zu stationieren, die die Vorwarnzeit auf ~ 5min  senkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer etwas *verkürzt* dargestellt!
> Kennedy hatte überhaupt kein Interesse mehr an Kuba nach dem Schweinebucht Fiasko, hätte Castro die Stationierung von Atomwaffen abgelehnt, wäre das ganze nie so hoch gekocht.
> Es ist eine Sache das Kuba verbündete der UdSSR war, eine ganz andere auf Kuba Atomwaffen zu stationieren, die die Vorwarnzeit auf ~ 5min  senkt.


Du machst, wie gerne mal, wieder den Fehler und betachtest es rein aus einer rückblickenden Perspektive und zudem selbst "verkürzt"...

Wie sollte Castro sich dem damals bitte sicher sein können?
Attentate und finanzierte Invasionsversuche waren bis zur Kubakrise noch nicht lange her und das US-Militär hat mit "Operation Northwood" noch 1962 Kennedy einen voll ausgearbeiteten Plan für eine direkte verdeckte Invasion von Kuba auf den Tisch gelegt (vor der eigentlichen Kubakrise), welchen dieser aber ablehnte.

Castros Entscheidung sowjetische Atomwaffen in Kuba zu billigen erfolgte also auch immer noch mit der Prämisse, die USA evt. von weiteren künftigen Aktionen gegen Kuba abzuhalten.

Davon ab, mit Mittelstreckenraketen in der Türkei konnten die USA schon seit den 1950er Jahren russisches Staatsgebiet direkt in unter 5 Minuten nuklear treffen, Kuba war also im Grunde auch irgendwo die sowjetische Retourkutsche darauf und als Ergebnis der Kubakrise wurden u.a. ja dann auch die US-Raketen in der Türkei abgezogen.

Im Endeffekt stimmt also meine Äußerung dazu durchaus, man reagierte verschnupft auf eine Situation die man umgekehrt schon Jahre zuvor selbst vollzogen hatte.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

Vergleiche sind immer schwer wenn Länder und Situationen so unterschiedlich sind.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Castros Entscheidung sowjetische Atomwaffen in Kuba zu billigen erfolgte also auch immer noch mit der Prämisse, die USA evt. von weiteren künftigen Aktionen gegen Kuba abzuhalten.


Na Diktatoren wollen sich halt auch schützen


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Diktatoren wollen sich halt auch schützen


Du meinst so wie auch der vor Castro Kuba weit drakonischer regierende Batista, mit offiziellen Segen aus Washingon?

Man brauchte sich damals wirklich nicht in Washington beschweren, dass die Menschen in Kuba den Kommunisten unter Castro förmlich in die Hände gelaufen sind, mit solchen ganz offziell us-unterstützten Schwei*nen wie Batista an der Macht.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man brauchte sich damals wirklich nicht in Washington beschweren, dass die Menschen in Kuba den Kommunisten unter Castro förmlich in die Hände gelaufen sind, mit solchen ganz offziell us-unterstützten Schwei*nen wie Batista an der Macht.


Über die Aussage kann man differenziert streiten und letztendlich hat es ihnen ausser 60 Jahren Rückstand und eher Armut auch mehr als wenig gebracht.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie auch der vor Castro Kuba weit drakonischer regierende Batista, mit offiziellen Segen aus Washingon?


Man muss natürlich einwerfen, dass es vor dem kommunistischem Diktator viel schlimmer war, meine Aussage die übrigens nichts verharmlost hat, konnte man nicht so stehen lassen oder?
Wie würdest du dieses weit drakonischer eigentlich in Zahlen belegen? Oder ist das subjektiv? Also einfach rein informativ?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Über die Aussage kann man differenziert streiten und letztendlich hat es ihnen ausser 60 Jahren Rückstand und eher Armut auch mehr als wenig gebracht.


Eigentlich kann man das nicht, außer man will das unter Castros Herrschaft eingeführte umfassende Bildungssystem, anständige allgemeine Gesundheitsversorgung und ein Sozialsystem für die Armen als "wenig" ansehen, was immer noch weit mehr war als man davor im "demokratischen" und Batista Kuba hatte, nebst einer Armutsschere die nach unten weit größer aufklafte.

Ich will sicherlich nicht alles gutheißen was die Era Castro betrifft, aber es ist nunmal unbestreitbar das der größere Teil der Kubaner im Vergleich zu davor erstmal deutlich mehr gewonnen, als verloren hat.

Und die 60 Jahre Rückstand sind für Kuba auch erst wirklich richtig real existent, seit der Ostblock zusammengebrochen ist und damit die meisten Handels- & Wirtschaftspartner wegbrachen, die man bist dahin durch die Ostblockstaaten hatte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dieses weit drakonischer eigentlich in Zahlen belegen? Oder ist das subjektiv? Also einfach rein informativ?



Unter Batista sollen mindestens um die 20.000 Kubaner ermordert und regelmäßig aus fahrenden Autos auf die Straße geworfen worden sein, zur Abschreckung.
Alleine das dürfte wohl schon für das Prädikat drakonisch genügen, ungeachtet sonstiger / weiterer "Eckpfeiler" seiner Herrschaft. 



> It is clear that counter-terror became the strategy of the Batista government. It has been estimated that perhaps as many as 20,000 civilians were killed.
> 
> _-Violence in America: Historical and Comparative Perspectives—A Report to the National Commission on the Causes and Prevention of Violence Volume 2_, U.S. Government Printing Office, 1969, p. 582.-


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juli 2022)

Den historischen, und *völlig themenfremden*, Exkurs bitte wieder einstellen oder in ein eigenes Thema verlagern, Danke!


----------



## brooker (8. Juli 2022)

„Müssen Putin die Ausrede nehmen“: Habeck bittet Kanada um Freigabe von Turbine für Nord Stream 1
					

Die Sorge vor einer Gaskrise wächst. Bundeswirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck bittet nun auch Kanada um Hilfe, eine wichtige Turbine für die Gaspipeline Nord Stream 1 zu liefern. Die muss für Wartungsarbeiten am Montag in Russland eintreffen – allerdings steht sie unter kanadischen Sanktionen.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat den Westen vor dem Hintergrund des Ukrainekrieges vor einer militärischen Konfrontation gewarnt. »Heute hören wir, dass sie uns auf dem Schlachtfeld schlagen wollen. Was soll man dazu sagen? Sollen sie es nur versuchen«, sagte er am Donnerstag in einer kämpferischen Rede in Moskau. Jeder müsse wissen, dass Russland in der Ukraine noch gar nicht richtig angefangen habe.
> 
> Zugleich sprach Putin auch zum ersten Mal seit Wochen die Möglichkeit von Verhandlungen an. Moskau lehne Friedensverhandlungen keinesfalls ab, sagte er. »Aber jene, die sich weigern, sollen wissen, dass je weiter sie gehen, desto schwieriger ist es für sie, sich mit uns zu einigen.«


Quelle: Putin zum Krieg in der Ukraine

Nur große Worte oder zaubert er noch ein Ass aus dem Ärmel?


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juli 2022)

> Jeder müsse wissen, dass Russland in der Ukraine noch gar nicht richtig angefangen habe.


Aha. Will er damit sagen, dass das barbarische Gemetzel seiner Leute noch schlimmer wird? Ist das seine Form einer Ankündigung von "Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg!?" ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aha. Will er damit sagen, dass das barbarische Gemetzel seiner Leute noch schlimmer wird? Ist das seine Form einer Ankündigung von "Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg!?" ?


Nein, das ist das erste Zeichen von Schwäche seit Kriegsbeginn.
Jemand der sich seines Sieges sicher ist braucht sich nicht mit solchen Parolen von wegen "wir haben noch gar nicht richtig angefangen" in die Presse zu stellen und wenn er sagt dass der Westen einen wirtschaftlichen Blitzkrieg führt ist das das erate Mal wo Putin zugibt dass die Sanktionen ihn schnell und hart getroffen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das erste Zeichen von Schwäche seit Kriegsbeginn.
> Jemand der sich seines Sieges sicher ist braucht sich nicht mit solchen Parolen von wegen "wir haben noch gar nicht richtig angefangen" in die Presse zu stellen und wenn er sagt dass der Westen einen wirtschaftlichen Blitzkrieg führt ist das das erate Mal wo Putin zugibt dass die Sanktionen ihn schnell und hart getroffen haben.


Mit dem ersten Satz bin ich nicht bei dir!
M.A. nach war schon das erste Zeichen von Schwäche, das er 2 Tage nach Kriegsbeginn, selber im Fernsehen die Ukrainische Armee aufforderte, ihre eigene Regierung abzusetzen und überzulaufen, da merkte man schon das es nicht wirklich lief. Auch seine Rede am 8/9 Mai war nicht wirklich ein Zeichen der Stärke. Zwischen durch hat er immer zurückhaltende Phasen, die sich mit solchen wie oben abwechseln.
Meine Vermutung ist, das er genauso wie so viele andere Führungspolitiker, Diktatoren etc. wohl auch teilweise unter erheblichen Medikamenteneinfluss steht, seit seinem Vergleich mit Peter dem Großen und jetzt wieder diese Aussage, lassen auf Hormone/Steroide schließen. Das gilt übrigens für eine Reihe seiner Administration, bei Medwedew scheint es sich um eine besonders starke dauerhafte Kur zu handeln.
Wie lange war Lawrow doch gleich beim G20, 6Stunden? Obwohl da alle ihre ach so starken Brics Verbündeten rumhängen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Putin könnte noch zur Generalmobilmachung aufrufen oder ABC-Waffen einsetzen. Was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.
Aber sonst fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein womit er noch mehr Druck ausüben könnte.

Edit: Oder das Belarus noch eingreift.


----------



## brooker (8. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aha. Will er damit sagen, dass das barbarische Gemetzel seiner Leute noch schlimmer wird? Ist das seine Form einer Ankündigung von "Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg!?" ?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das erste Zeichen von Schwäche seit Kriegsbeginn.
> Jemand der sich seines Sieges sicher ist braucht sich nicht mit solchen Parolen von wegen "wir haben noch gar nicht richtig angefangen" in die Presse zu stellen und wenn er sagt dass der Westen einen wirtschaftlichen Blitzkrieg führt ist das das erate Mal wo Putin zugibt dass die Sanktionen ihn schnell und hart getroffen haben.


... oder es ist eine Reaktion auf diese Aussage:

Die NATO würde Russlands Armee in Tagen vernichten! Militär-Experte mit klarer Aussage!​








						Die NATO würde Russlands Armee in Tagen vernichten! Militär-Experte mit klarer Aussage!
					

Während Putin immer wieder Richtung NATO und Westen wüste Drohungen ausstößt, sind Militärexperten mittlerweile einig - Russlands Reserven sind ers...




					www.vipflash.de
				




Ich persönlich bekomme gerade das Gefühl, dass man angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Bezug auf Energie und Co. beginnt der Bevölkerung einen NATO Eingriff schmackhaft zu machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre!


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin könnte noch zur Generalmobilmachung aufrufen oder ABC-Waffen einsetzen. Was ich natürlich nicht hoffe.
> Aber sonst fällt mir nicht ein womit er noch mehr Druck ausüben könnte.
> 
> Edit: Oder das Belarus noch eingreift.


Das haben wir doch schon alles besprochen, das mit der Generalmobilmachung wird innenpolitisch schwierig und diese Annahme mit ABC Waffen, würde alles ändern vor allen dingen International, Glaubst du wirklich die Chinesen und Inder würden dabei teilnahmlos zuschauen, die USA haben schon gesagt das der Einsatz solcher Wffen, alles von Ihrer Seite aus ändern würde. Das sind m.A. nach in der jetzigen Situation einfach leere Drohungen.

Bei Belarus bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ob die Armee überhaupt ausrücken würde, geschweige den wie hoch die Desertationrate wäre. Die Russen oder eher Belarussen konnten ja nicht mal die eigenen Eisenbahnarbeiter in den Griff bekommen bzgl. Nachschubstörungen in Belarus.



brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bekomme gerade das Gefühl, dass man angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Bezug auf Energie und Co. beginnt der Bevölkerung einen NATO Eingriff schmackhaft zu machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre!


Ja klar! Was du so alles fühlst, ausgehend von reißerischen Clickbait Überschriften auf Portalen die kein Schwein kennt. Aber klar die Nato bereitet den Angriff auf Russland vor, was soll man zu so etwas sagen.
Apropos wo hat die Nato jemals angegriffen?


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch schon alles besprochen, das mit der Generalmobilmachung wird innenpolitisch schwierig und diese Annahme mit ABC Waffen, würde alles ändern vor allen dingen International, Glaubst du wirklich die Chinesen und Inder würden dabei teilnahmlos zuschauen, die USA haben schon gesagt das der Einsatz solcher Wffen, alles von Ihrer Seite aus ändern würde. Das sind m.A. nach in der jetzigen Situation einfach leere Drohungen.


Bei der Generalmobilmachung bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es soll noch der Großteil der Bevölkerung hinter Putin stehen. Und eine Opposition gibt es quasi nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Belarus bin ich mir nicht mal sicher ob die Armee überhaupt ausrücken würde, geschweige den wie hoch die Desertationrate wäre. Die Russen oder eher Belarussen konnten ja nicht mal die eigenen Eisenbahnarbeiter in den Griff bekommen bzgl. Nachschubstörungen in Belarus.


Auch hier bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Ganz ausschließen würde ich das noch nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar! Was du so alles fühlst, ausgehend von reißerischen Clickbait Überschriften auf Portalen die kein Schwein kennt. Aber klar die Nato bereitet den Angriff auf Russland vor, was soll man zu so etwas sagen.
> Apropos wo hat die Nato jemals angegriffen?


Ja das ist reinster Humbug. Die Nato würde wenn dann nur reagieren.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Apropos wo hat die Nato jemals angegriffen?


Balkan...


----------



## Optiki (8. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> „Müssen Putin die Ausrede nehmen“: Habeck bittet Kanada um Freigabe von Turbine für Nord Stream 1
> 
> 
> Die Sorge vor einer Gaskrise wächst. Bundeswirtschaftsminister Robert Habeck bittet nun auch Kanada um Hilfe, eine wichtige Turbine für die Gaspipeline Nord Stream 1 zu liefern. Die muss für Wartungsarbeiten am Montag in Russland eintreffen – allerdings steht sie unter kanadischen Sanktionen.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach hat Habeck leider recht, wir sind noch nicht so weit auf das Gas zu verzichten und so nimmt man Putin seine Ausrede, dann muss sich die russische Seite darum kümmern, dass die Pipeline läuft.

Ich würde das Ding sogar mit der Bundeswehr abholen und liefern, das Ding war sowieso nur zur Wartung dort. Deutschland hat seinen Ruf sowieso schon weg, nachdem wir mit Waffenlieferungen so undurchsichtig waren und aktuell auch die Aufhebung der Blockade nach Kaliningrad fordern.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ding sogar mit der Bundeswehr abholen und liefern, das Ding war sowieso nur zur Wartung dort.


Man würde jedenfalls sehen, dass das nur ne Ausrede seitens Putin ist 😅


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben wir doch schon alles besprochen, das mit der Generalmobilmachung wird innenpolitisch schwierig...



Nicht schwierig genug, dass man ohne erwehnenswertes murren aus der Bevölkerung, bereits im russischen Parlament vor ein paar Tagen erste Schritte hin zur Umstellung auf Kriegswirtschaft durchgewunken hat:



> Das Parlament in Moskau billigte zwei Gesetzentwürfe zu „besonderen wirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen“. Treten sie in Kraft, erlauben sie der Regierung, Unternehmen zu Lieferungen an die Armee zu verpflichten. Auch Überstunden und Urlaubsverzicht können für die Beschäftigten angeordnet werden.











						Moskau - Russisches Parlament billigt Umstellung der Wirtschaft auf Kriegslieferungen
					

Russland richtet seine Wirtschaft darauf aus, bevorzugt das Militär zu beliefern.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Es wird auch keine Frage sein ob eine teilweise, oder auch vollständige Generalmobilmachung in Russland unter Putin kommen wird, sondern nur wie lange man damit noch warten wird.

Sicher ist jedenfalls das ohne sie Russland diesen Krieg nicht auf Dauer so fortführen können und auch die Rüstungsindustrie ohne eine Umstellung hart ins schlingern kommen wird, alleine bei der Munition, den Bedarf über längere Zeit zu decken, wenn die russische Armee erstmal den ganzen Jahrzehnte alten Kram aus ihren Depots verschossen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wird auch keine Frage sein ob eine teilweise, oder auch vollständige Generalmobilmachung in Russland unter Putin kommen wird, sondern nur wie lange man damit noch warten wird.


Selbst Stalin hat es aufgegeben ganz Finnland zu erobern, warum wird Putin unbedingt extremer sein als Stalin?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst Stalin hat es aufgegeben ganz Finnland zu erobern, warum wird Putin unbedingt extremer sein als Stalin?


Weil Stalin sich 1939 nicht hingestellt hat und in den Medien geäußert hat "wir haben in Finnland (der Ukraine) ja noch gar nicht richtig angefangen, wartet mal ab"?

Putin kann gar nicht zurück, schon alleine weil er weiß das die Ukraine, solange zumindest "ausreichend" westliche Waffen kommen, sich nicht an den Verhandlungstisch setzen wird und das was Russland bis jetzt erobert hat, in  einem Friedensvertrag akzeptieren wird.

Er kann aber auf Dauer, mit der angezogenen Handbremse in der Rüstungsindustrie und beim verfügbaren militärischen Personal, auch das eroberte Gebiet nicht halten.

Der einzige Weg den Putin damit aktuell noch hat ist früher oder später die generelle Mobilisierung einzuleiten, oder sich klamheimlich aus seinem Amt zu verdünnisieren und einem Nachfolger den Scherbenhaufen zu überlassen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

@Nightslaver 
Du denkst also, dass das was Putin in der Presse sagt entscheidet?


----------



## Optiki (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> Du denkst also, dass das was Putin in der Presse sagt entscheidet?


Kann man schon so sehen, ist halt die Frage, wo es mit diesen Äußerungen jetzt Enden soll. Wen möchte er mit dieses Äußerungen überhaupt ansprechen, sein eigenes Volk oder möchte er dem gegnerischen Block verunsichern. Wie möchte er sich aus solche Aussagen wieder herausreden, irgendwann wird er einen Punkt überschreiten oder hat es eventuell schon, an dem er nur noch Tod aus der Sache raus kommt.

Was soll den überhaupt die nächste Stufe sein, sie haben schon mind. eine Eliteeinheit komplett ins Messer laufen lassen. Die Luftwaffe und die Marine performen weit unter ihren eigentlichen Möglichkeiten. Die Einheiten mit Panzern haben in den ersten Wochen unzählige Fahrzeuge verloren, weil sie nicht für einen Einsatz vorbereitet waren. Aktuell bilden sie BTGs mit den Trainern/ Ausbildern und ein paar Wehrpflichtigen. Wenn sie jetzt noch ihre Ausbilder verheizen, was soll dann noch passieren.  Stellen sie sich dann mit den 3 erbeuteten MG3 hinter ihre Soldaten und lassen sie wie Hühner ins Messer laufen und wer zurück kommt wird erschossen.

Mal noch  eine andere Fragen, nehmen wir mal an die Ukraine hat jetzt 6-9 Fahrzeuge von einem ähnlichen Typ HIMARS und wir gehen von den 25 BTGS ( a 600-850 Soldaten + Fahrzeuge), welches es gerade den Ukrainer schwer machen, wie schwer kann es sein, da mal ordentlich Verluste zuzufügen oder fehlt es den Ukrainer an Live Satellitenaufnahmen? Die Angreifer müssen doch auch mal schlafen oder ein Lager bauen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Juli 2022)

hab ich da vorhin was umstrukturierung oder so gelesen?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545290028355567617

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit
ich glaube der ist ganz schön am kochen, so tief im inneren.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545133031903690755

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> hab ich da vorhin was umstrukturierung oder so gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe viele Sachen die Tage gelesen, es war von einer Feuerpause die Rede, dann hat ein russischer Diplomat gesagt, wenn sie den Donbass bekommen, verlassen sie den Süden, dann wurde gesagt, weil Donetsk so viel getroffen wird, werden jetzt Truppen dahin gerufen. Gleichzeitig nehmen die Russen aber weiterhin Städte ein und rücken immer näher an Kramatorsk ran, deswegen die Frage, ob man nicht mal ordentlich einbremsen könnte und so eigene Soldaten entlasten oder ob sich das zu schwer gestaltet.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mal noch eine andere Fragen, nehmen wir mal an die Ukraine hat jetzt 6-9 Fahrzeuge von einem ähnlichen Typ HIMARS und wir gehen von den 25 BTGS ( a 600-850 Soldaten + Fahrzeuge), welches es gerade den Ukrainer schwer machen, wie schwer kann es sein, da mal ordentlich Verluste zuzufügen oder fehlt es den Ukrainer an Live Satellitenaufnahmen? Die Angreifer müssen doch auch mal schlafen oder ein Lager bauen.


Ich nehme mal an(!)
Das sind Hochwerttruppen, quasi die einzige Möglichkeit Kommandostrukturen, Logistik etc weit hinter der Front zu treffen. Die nutzt du nicht gegen einfache Ziele wenn du sie nicht in einer ordentlichen Menge hast und für wichtigere Ziele brauchst.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht schwierig genug, dass man ohne erwehnenswertes murren aus der Bevölkerung, bereits im russischen Parlament vor ein paar Tagen erste Schritte hin zur Umstellung auf Kriegswirtschaft durchgewunken hat:


Da können sich die alleiermeisten Leute abstrakt gar nichts drunter vorstellen, wenn man eingezogen wird und an die Front geht schon.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wird auch keine Frage sein ob eine teilweise, oder auch vollständige Generalmobilmachung in Russland unter Putin kommen wird, sondern nur wie lange man damit noch warten wird.
> 
> Sicher ist jedenfalls das ohne sie Russland diesen Krieg nicht auf Dauer so fortführen können und auch die Rüstungsindustrie ohne eine Umstellung hart ins schlingern kommen wird, alleine bei der Munition, den Bedarf über längere Zeit zu decken, wenn die russische Armee erstmal den ganzen Jahrzehnte alten Kram aus ihren Depots verschossen hat.


Das muss er aber auchz finanziell und von den benötigten Teilen aber auch durchstehen können, da habe ich Fragezeichen, eher große Fragezeichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das muss er aber auchz finanziell und von den benötigten Teilen aber auch durchstehen können, da habe ich Fragezeichen, eher große Fragezeichen.


Ich befürchte das kann er weitaus länger als wir uns das wünschen.
Russland hat tonnenweise Gold angehäuft die letzten Jahre (nicht ganz zufällig schätze ich), hat ne ziemlich volle Kriegskasse, verdient nach wie vor fett Schotter mit fossilen Energieträgern, hat einen jetzt wieder ziemlich starken Rubel (was bedeutet dass sie wenn nötig auch mal ne ganze Menge einfach neu drucken können um weiter zu produzieren ohne dass der Rubel zu hart absäuft) und wenns ganz hart kommt gibts da immer noch irgendwelche zwielichtigen Kuriositäten in Kriegszeiten... beispielsweise wie bei uns damals die "Mefo-Wechsel"...

Also an den Devisen hängts eher nicht. Eher am Material.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Russland hat tonnenweise Gold angehäuft die letzten Jahre (nicht ganz zufällig schätze ich), hat ne ziemlich volle Kriegskasse,


Tja wenn du das was du brauchst nicht neu kaufen kann ist es Mist.
Wir wissen ja inzwischen was für Chips in den russischen Waffen verbaut sind


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Juli 2022)

nun,









						Russland besitzt Gold im Wert von 140 Milliarden Dollar, aber keiner will es kaufen
					

Die riesigen Goldreserven sollten die Wirtschaft im Ernstfall absichern, doch nun erschweren Sanktionen den Handel erheblich.




					www.businessinsider.de
				






> In der vergangenen Woche hatte der Londoner Goldmarktplatz – das wichtigste Handelszentrum – alle Barren russischer Herkunft verboten und das Land damit vom globalen Handel ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2022)

Das mag offiziell so sein aber sei dir sicher, wenn jemand Gold für >20% Rabatt raushaut finden sich IMMER Leute dies kaufen... es wird nur komplizierter und langwieriger wenns nicht mehr offiziell geht aber schwarz kriegste sowas immer weg. Gold, Waffen, Drogen und ähnliche Warengruppen laufen immer.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Es geht aber nicht um ein dritte Weltland das sich finanzieren muss.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> was bedeutet dass sie wenn nötig auch mal ne ganze Menge einfach neu drucken können um weiter zu produzieren ohne dass der Rubel zu hart absäuft


Mit dem einzigen Haken, dass man doof dasteht, wenn man zwar Geld kacken kann aber dafür nix Gescheites gekauft bekommt. 

Solange man  Putins Regime vom Weltmarkt weites gehend abkoppelt, solange können die sich mit dem Rubel eher den den Hintern nach einem Klogang auf vergoldeten Brillen abputzen. Das weiß auch Putin und seine Truppe, weswegen man die eigenen Leute schon mehrfach darauf einschwor nun doch wieder mehr im Inland zu produzieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit dem einzigen Haken, dass man doof dasteht, wenn man zwar Geld kacken kann aber dafür nix Gescheites gekauft bekommt.


Das stimmt - deswegen hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben nicht Devisen sind das Problem sondern Material.

Trotzdem befürchte ich, dass Russland noch mehr von letzterem hat als uns lieb sein kann.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545442908941189121

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Soldat:
In einer PzH2000 mit Bundeswehrhose, Bundeswehr T Shirt und Bundeswehrbadelatschen


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Soldat:
> In einer PzH2000 mit Bundeswehrhose, Bundeswehr T Shirt und Bundeswehrbadelatschen


Sind halt Souveniers.
Manche bringen sich vom Rockkonzerten halt T-Shirts und Alben mit, die Ukrainer halt aus der Ausbildung in Deutschland das.

Und hey, so lang es bequem ist, ist ja nicht so als würden sich in der PzH 2000 die Badelatschen beim laden unter der Bremse verklemmen können, wie beim Auto fahren.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2022)

Die Badelatschen tragen sie aber auch beim Auffüllen des Munitionsbunkers. Ich glaube das wurde nicht so gelehrt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


So mal als Frage, schießen die in dem Video die ganze Zeit auf einen Punkt, oder kann man bei dem "Dingens" mehrere Koordinaten eingeben und das Rohr verschiebt sich nach jedem Schuss zu den vorher eingebenen Koordinaten?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

@Don-71 
Da fragst du grade echt den falschen, da kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen als Wikipedia.
Ich weiß nur, dass man mit mehreren Schüssen das selbe Ziel zeitgleich treffen kann indem
man in verschiedenen Winkeln schießt.
@hoffgang weißt du da mehr?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So mal als Frage, schießen die in dem Video die ganze Zeit auf einen Punkt, oder kann man bei dem "Dingens" mehrere Koordinaten eingeben und das Rohr verschiebt sich nach jedem Schuss zu den vorher eingebenen Koordinaten?


sieht so aus, als bleibts bei einem Punkt. aber wäre auch an weiteren details interessiert. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xq3vBB7dNws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

Ähm,

bitte mal lesen, m.A. nach interessant und logisch, aber mit vorzeitigen Jubelbekundungen halte ich mich noch zurück, erstmal abwarten, ob es wirklich diesen durchschlagenden Erfolg gibt.









						Russlands Invasionstruppen hängen an der Schiene
					

Der Nachschub ist die Achillesferse der russischen Invasionstruppen. Er erfolgt hauptsächlich per Zug und die Versorgung muss nahe von Schienen passieren. So sind Waffendepots leichte Beute für ukrainische Einheiten, vor allem wenn sie weitreichendere Geschütze einsetzen können.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Eure Meinungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Badelatschen tragen sie aber auch beim Auffüllen des Munitionsbunkers. Ich glaube das wurde nicht so gelehrt.


Na solange sie sich die Dinger beim aufmunitionieren nicht in den Schlappen auf die Füße fallen lassen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> bitte mal lesen, m.A. nach interessant und logisch, aber mit vorzeitigen Jubelbekundungen halte ich mich noch zurück, erstmal abwarten, ob es wirklich diesen durchschlagenden Erfolg gibt.
> 
> ...


Klingt nachvollziehbar. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum es plötzlich mit solchen Massen an Nachschub von Artilleriemunition klappt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Klingt nachvollziehbar. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum es plötzlich mit solchen Massen an Nachschub von Artilleriemunition klappt.


Yup, Putins neue Einlassungen sprechen dafür, das es wieder nicht wirklich rund läuft, die neue westliche Artillerie könnte jetzt den Russen zu schaffen machen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Eine neue Analyse von Oberst Markus Reisner zur Lage in Luhansk:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55fJOOP4AkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das klingt nicht gut. Die von den Russen besetzen Gebiete sollen 80% der wirtschaftlichen Wertschöpfung der Ukraine ausmachen. Und wenn Odessa fällt sogar 90-95%. Ohne westliche Hilfe würde sie nicht den nächsten Winter überstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bitte im Kontext lesen.
> Und nein, natürlich darf und muss man über Mißstände in der Ukraine auch reden dürfen.
> aber die "Aktion" auf Teufel komm raus, der Ukraine die Schuld am Krieg in die schuhe zu schieben, während Putin  mit Nazirockerbanden Krimsekt schlürft und echte Nazis (zumindest den Tatoos nach) von der Wagnergruppe Krieg spielen lässt, geht mir ordentlich gegen den Strich.



So, wie du es formuliert hast und als Reaktion auf einen von dir zum Zitat ausgewählten Satz, in dem es nicht darum ging irgendjemandem etwas in die Schuhe zu schieben, sondern darum "nicht an bestimmten Stellen die Augen verschließen, wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht passt", dürfte kaum jemand aus deinen Zeilen das gelesen haben, was du scheinbar ausdrücken wolltest (und dem man sicherlich zustimmen könnte). Da fehlte dann schon in deinem Beitrag sehr viel Kontext.




> Ich darf korrigieren:



Nö 
Die Methoden erinnern zwar genauso an Stalin und Dschughaschwili, würden aber auch genauso gut auf Iwan passen. Der hatte seinen Beinahmen ja nicht ohne Grund. Stalin und Hitler sind so viel negativer in Erinnerung geblieben, weil sie auch im Landesinneren Abermillionen haben ermorden lassen (und weil sie die ihre Geschichte nicht mehr schönschreiben konnten). Das (ersteres) ist bei Putin (bislang?) nicht der absehbar, von daher passt Zar im Moment mindestens genauso gut wie ZuFaZ. Und auch ein 3. Weltland ist Russland noch nicht, insbesondere nicht wenn man die Oligarchenkreise betrachtet und gelernt haben die alle, als die Sowjetunion noch 1. Welt war. Man muss das nicht mögen und "Elite" war nicht als moralische Wertung geschrieben, aber man muss akzeptieren dass einige Teile ihres Handels einfach mit Konzept und nicht mit Unfähigkeit erklärt werden müssen. In angesprochenen Fall ist das Konzept eben Reden nach Putins Schnauze.




Poulton schrieb:


> Und/oder das was Seitens Russland mittlweile eingesetzt wird, ist schon so alt, dass es auch mit den bestehenden Systemen besser abgefangen werden kann.



Was bislang zu scheinbar 95% eingesetzt wurde, beherrscht keine Ausweich- oder Vermeidungstaktiken. Die Fortschritte von den 50ern bis weit in die 80er (bzw. bei sowjetischer Technik eher 90er) konzentrierten sich auf Reichweite und Präzision, aktive Abwehrmaßnahmen kamen damals überhaupt erst langsam auf. Dagegen hat allenfalls die steigende Geschwindigkeit zufällig was bewirkt.

Aber auch die seitdem verfügbaren Abfangsysteme muss man halt erstmal haben, mit einer Stinger holt man nicht so schnell was balistisches >Mach 5 vom Himmel. Und wie praktisch jede Armee der Welt war die ukrainische nie darauf ausgelegt, zivile Einrichtungen im ganzen Land vor Bombardements zu schützen, sondern nur auf den Selbstschutz von Einheiten. Raketenangriffe verhindert man normalerweise durch Zerstörung von Raketenstarteinrichtungen, aber fehlt halt weiterhin eine wirkungsvolle ukrainische Luftwaffe.




Optiki schrieb:


> Russland hat wohl die Nacht ebenfalls 2 Raketen auf Snake Island geschossen und dort den Pier getroffen, wo sie ihre Fahrzeuge hingestellt hatten, sie hatten vorher schon versucht mit Flugzeugen die verbleibende Ausrüstung zu zerbomben (1 von 4 Bomben haben überhaupt die Insel getroffen), dann hat die Ukraine mit der TB2 ein paar Fahrzeuge zerstört und danach haben die Russen nochmal mit Thermit angegriffen und jetzt wollten sie es wohl zu Ende bringen.



Haben die vor ihrem überraschenden Abzug Zielmarkierungen mit Punkten aufs Equipment gemalt oder was soll das Zielschießen?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2022)

Na muss ja ganz schön am persönlichen Ego von Guantanamo-Steinmeier gekratzt haben:



> Der Eklat um die geplatzte Reise von Frank-Walter Steinmeier nach Kiew hat das Verhältnis des Bundespräsidenten zum ukrainischen Staatschef Wolodymyr Selenskyj offenbar stärker belastet als bislang bekannt. Wie der "Spiegel" am Freitag berichtete, konfrontierte Steinmeier im ersten Telefonat der beiden Präsidenten nach dem Affront Selenskyj persönlich mit dem Fall und verlangte von ihm mehrfach Aufklärung über die Hintergründe.
> 
> Bevor er über das künftige Verhältnis der beiden und neue Reisepläne sprechen wolle, müsse zuerst noch einmal über die Vergangenheit gesprochen werden, habe Steinmeier nach Angaben von Eingeweihten bei dem Gespräch gesagt. Die Ausladung sei ein historischer Affront gewesen, beispiellos gegenüber einem Staatsoberhaupt eines Verbündeten.
> 
> ...



Wenn Guantanamo-Steinmeier mal Menschen wie Herrn Kurnaz gegenüber auch nur halb soviel Größe und wenig Ego besitzen würde, wie Selenskyj am Ende gegenüber ihm... 



> Nach einer weiteren Beschwichtigung Selenskyjs habe Steinmeier sogar ein drittes Mal nachgehakt, hieß es laut "Spiegel". *Er habe dann eine zwar ausweichende, aber wohl gebührend geknickte Reaktion des Ukrainers bekommen.* Erst daraufhin habe der Bundespräsident eingelenkt.











						"Historischer Affront": Steinmeier verlangte von Selenskyj Aufklärung wegen Kiew-Ausladung
					

Im April hatte die Ukraine Frank-Walter Steinmeier zur unerwünschten Person erklärt. Der deutsche Bundespräsident durfte nicht an einem Treffen in Kiew teilnehmen. Nun gibt es neue Details dazu, wie ein späteres Treffen von Steinmeier mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj...




					web.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Guantanamo-Steinmeier mal Menschen wie Herrn Kurnaz gegenüber auch nur halb soviel Größe und wenig Ego besitzen würde, wie Selenskyj am Ende gegenüber ihm...


Schlechter Stil wenn man aus einem Artikel nichtmal die Primärquelle rauslesen kann bei solch schweren Anschuldigungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schlechter Stil wenn man aus einem Artikel nichtmal die Primärquelle rauslesen kann bei solch schweren Anschuldigungen.


Was für eine Primärquelle, der Fall Kurnaz ist ja nun wirklich ein alter Schuh und wirklich überall nachlesbar (Deutschlandfunk, Spiegel, FAZ, usw. usf)...


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für eine Primärquelle, der Fall Kurnaz ist ja nun wirklich ein alter Schuh...


Du hast keinen Artikel über Herrn Kurnaz gepostet und die Kritik ging nicht an dich, eher eine Quellenkritik an deine Quelle.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Artikel über Herrn Kurnaz gepostet und die Kritik ging nicht an dich, eher eine Quellenkritik an deine Quelle.


Warum sollte web.de da auch auf einen Artikel zu Kurnaz verweisen, der mit dem Inhalt ihres Artikels erstmal nichts zu tun hat und ansonsten verweisen sie bzgl. des Inhalt sehr wohl auf die Primärquelle, den Spiegel.

Die Geschichte mit Kurnaz habe ich angesprochen, wegen Steinmeiers beleidigten Verhaltens in im Artikel und wie er sich aber im gleichen Atemzug bis heute nicht dazu durchringen kann bei Herrn Kurnaz für sein Fehlverhalten während seiner Zeit als Minister unter Schröder zu entschuldigen, das Kurnaz 4 Jahre lang unschuldig in Guantanmo sitzen musste, wo schon lange (auch für die USA) klar war das er kein Terrorist ist, Steinmeier aber die Überführung nach Deutschland trotzdem weiter kategorisch ablehnte.

Ist übrigens das einzige was auch Herr Kurnaz je wollte, das Steinmeier sich entschuldigt, kein "Schadenseratz" oder irgendwas, nur eine Entschuldigung, aber das kriegt die Kröte Steinmeier halt bis heute nicht über die Lippen, aber wehe er wird halt von der Ukraine ausgeladen, dann hat Selensky aber gefälligst das mea culpa zu bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte web.de da auch auf einen Artikel zu Kurnaz verweisen, der mit dem Inhalt des Artikels erstmal nichts zu tun hat.


Wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Ich meine die Auszüge aus dem Telefonat. Web nennt Spiegel, Spiegel hat PayWall.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Ich meine die Auszüge aus dem Telefonat. Web nennt Spiegel, Spiegel hat PayWall.


Das wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei keinem anderen finden, da sich alle auf den Artikel vom Spiegel beziehen und keiner das ursprüngliche Telefonat in seinem Artikel mitliefert.
Zumindest finde ich dazu sonst nichts, außer halt den Verweis auf den Artikel vom Spiegel.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zumindest finde ich dazu sonst nichts, außer halt den Verweis auf den Artikel vom Spiegel.


Ja, das ist schwierig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ist schwer zu sagen, was mit dieser Meldung gemeint ist. Wurden vorhandene Schiffe wieder bestückt und sind unterwegs oder sind wirklich neue dazu gekommen. Eigentlich haben sie ausreichende Schiffe für Raketen.
> 
> Es können sehr wohl Schiffe dort hin gebracht werden, jedoch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe.
> Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal, es gibt altes Kanalnetz, mit dem man Schiffe durch Russland dahin bekommt.
> ...



Das "amphibische Angriffsschiff" ist vermutlich eine Falschmeldung, vielleicht war ein (amphibisches) Landungsschiff gemeint? Erstere hat Russland jedenfalls noch gar nicht und sowohl die geplanten als auch die anderer Nationen sind viel zu groß für eine Inlandsverlegung.


Bezüglich U-Boote habe ich nochmal nachgeguckt: Es müsste alles, was aus Russland ins Schwarze Meer will, durch den Wolga-Don-Kanal, der für 3,6 m Tiefgang ausgelegt ist. Normalerweise ist bei solchen Angaben noch etwas Luft, damit sich die Schiffe nicht am Boden festsaugen, aber mehr als 4-5 m gesicherte Wassertiefe werden es nicht sein und an Schläusentoren noch weniger. Die Kanäle von der Wolga in den Norden sind auch nicht tiefer als 4 m. Die kleineren russichen U-Boote werden aber alle mit 6 bis 7 m Tiefgang angegeben. Und man kann sie nicht einmal einfach auf einen Ponton stellen, weil sie dann schon die lichte Höhe einiger Brücken verletzen müssten. Daumen*Pi schätze ich, dass eine Verschiffung in einem sehr großen Lastkahn mit ausreichend langem, durchgehenden Frachtraum und sehr stabiler Bauweise möglich sein müsste. Aber sowas macht für normale Transportaufgaben keinen Sinn, wäre eine Spezialanfertigung und vermutlich auch ein ziemlich lange ziemlich langsam fahrendes Verkehrshindernis.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Über die Aussage kann man differenziert streiten und letztendlich hat es ihnen ausser 60 Jahren Rückstand und eher Armut auch mehr als wenig gebracht.



Man kann jetzt nicht gerade sagen, dass die Kubaner unter Batista reich und fortschrittlich gelebt hätten. Und in US-offeneren Staaten der Gegend wie Haiti, Nicaragua, Guatemala, Kolumbien,... leben auch heute viele Menschen deutlich schlechter als auf Kuba. Es bleibt zwar eine Diktatur in der man besser die Klappe hält, aber das gilt z.B. für das wunderbar kapitalistische, viel größere und bis vor kurzem nicht vom Rest der Welt abgeschottete Russland genauso. Wenn ich mich zwischen Putinstan und Castrolien entscheiden müsste, würde ich trotzdem keine 10 Sekunden nachdenken müssen. (Zugegeben: Havanna hat auch noch ein paar rein geographische Vorteile gegenüber Perm)




brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bekomme gerade das Gefühl, dass man angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Bezug auf Energie und Co. beginnt der Bevölkerung einen NATO Eingriff schmackhaft zu machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre!



Ich weiß nicht, was für Trash du wieder konsumierst, aber niemand mit einen Hauch von Hirn würde annehmen, dass die NATO Russland erobern könnte geschweige denn wollte. Abgesehen davon, dass das immer noch eine Nuklearmacht ist, ist es auch arschgroß (wie schon die mit Landkarten überforderten A. H.  und N. B. überrascht feststellten). Mit unseren Truppenstärken also unmöglich besetzbar. Klarzustellen, dass die konventionelle russische Armee, von der 20-30% nicht einmal mit der Ukraine fertig werden, tatsächlich mit vertretbaren Verlusten der NATO unterliegen würde, ist vor allem ein beruhigendes Signal an die Bevölkerung von Litauen und dem Rest des Baltikums. Denen hat Putin wiederholt offen gedroht - aber mit leeren Karten.




RyzA schrieb:


> Bei der Generalmobilmachung bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es soll noch der Großteil der Bevölkerung hinter Putin stehen. Und eine Opposition gibt es quasi nicht.



Genau deswegen hat Putin aber (noch) keine Generalmobilmachung nötig. Die ehemals für den Export oder auf Basis von Westprodukten arbeitende Industrie sucht händeringend nach Aufträgen, das Geld aus Öl und Gas fließt reichlich, Wirtschaftsförderung tut eh not, die Leute schwenken immer noch Russlandfähnchen: Es ist eine Win-Win-Situation für Putin, wenn er die Soldaten einfach anheuert und die Waffen kauft. Da muss nichts mit Zwang in den Kriegszustand versetzt werden. Allenfalls bei der Logistik könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dem Militär Vorfahrt garantiert wird.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit dem einzigen Haken, dass man doof dasteht, wenn man zwar Geld kacken kann aber dafür nix Gescheites gekauft bekommt.
> 
> Solange man  Putins Regime vom Weltmarkt weites gehend abkoppelt, solange können die sich mit dem Rubel eher den den Hintern nach einem Klogang auf vergoldeten Brillen abputzen. Das weiß auch Putin und seine Truppe, weswegen man die eigenen Leute schon mehrfach darauf einschwor nun doch wieder mehr im Inland zu produzieren.



Was Putin in der Ukraine massenhaft einsetzt ist Technik, die schon mit der zu Sowjetzeiten gültigen westlichen Lieferbereitschaft (also keiner) in Serie produziert werden konnte. Masse statt Klasse kann er sehr lange durchhalten und so die Ukraine ermüden, wenn die nicht ihrerseits vom Westen stetig weiter aufgerüstet wird. Im Moment ist der Krieg ja relativ statisch, aber die Russen scheinen ihre Verluste spürbar besser wegzustecken.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> bitte mal lesen, m.A. nach interessant und logisch, aber mit vorzeitigen Jubelbekundungen halte ich mich noch zurück, erstmal abwarten, ob es wirklich diesen durchschlagenden Erfolg gibt.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung: Eine Eisenbahntruppe von 28000 Mann könnte die Ukraine seit Monaten gebrauchen, hat sie aber offensichtlich nicht. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass sysemtatische Angriffe auf russische Depots eine große Wende bringen, eben gerade weil die Logistik technisch rückständig und auf Handarbeit aufgebaut ist. Das macht sie auch flexibel und resilient, bei dem relativ konstanten Verbrauch kann man auf die bisher sicher mögliche Zwischenlagerung vermutlich mit überschaubarem Effizienzverlust verzichten. Solange die Ukraine nicht deutlich mehr Waffen mit großer Reichweite erhält, kann sie auf diesem Wege bestenfalls die zu erwartenden Kampfnachteile nach Abzug von den letzten jahrelang vorbereiteten Verteidigungslinien im Donbass kompensieren.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht gut. Die von den Russen besetzen Gebiete sollen 80% der wirtschaftlichen Wertschöpfung der Ukraine ausmachen. Und wenn Odessa fällt sogar 90-95%. Ohne westliche Hilfe würde sie nicht den nächsten Winter überstehen.



Aber nicht in Luhansk. Der große Verlust ist der Süden und vor allem Mariupol, nicht umsonst wird jetzt schon der Wiederaufbau besrochen. Der Donbass dagegen war wirtschaftlich schon seit 2014 von ehemals großer Stärke auf recht wenig reduziert.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt übrigens so, entgegen weit verbreiteter Annahmen, nur bedingt. Abgesehen von je einer Handvoll Städte in Deutschland, England und Osteuropa, die zumindest teilweise von Flächenbombardements betroffen respektive Opfer von Kesselschlachten wurden, war flächige Zerstörung im zweiten Weltkrieg ziemlich selten. Die Nazis haben selektiv die Bevölkerung in (teilweise wörtlicher) Handarbeit abgeschlachtet, aber ihre Besitztümer gerne in gutem Zustand übernommen, und die Alliierten haben sich auf Militär und Rüstungsproduktion konzentriert. Selbst für Deutschland, dass niemand "befreien" oder in funktionsfähigen Zustand eroberen wollte wie sämtliche anderen Gebiete, war Schätzungen zu Folge im Frühjahr 1945 noch 95% aller Infrastruktur intakt. Nicht unbedingt funktionsfähig - wenn 0,1% eine Eisenbahnlinie beschädigt sind, fallen trotzdem 100% aus. Aber das Wirtschaftswunder war vor allem auch deswegen möglich, weil es vergleichsweise wenig zu reparieren gab.
> 
> Die systematische Zerstörung einer Großstadt nach der anderen, wie sie die russische Artillerie gerade praktiziert, und damit die Vernichtung des Wohnraums und der Arbeitsplätze von Millionen, war im zweiten Weltkrieg die absolute Ausnahme. (Was natürlich nicht nur an guten Absichten lag, sondern auch daran, dass damals einfach viel mehr Leute auf dem Land gelebt und gearbeitet haben. Aber ein anderer Faktor war eben auch, dass man keinen Zerstörungs-, sondern einen Eroberungskrieg geführt hat.)
> 
> Das nennst du eine handvoll Städte?





			https://www.ssoar.info/ssoar/bitstream/handle/document/48554/ssoar-europareg-1995-3-Bode-Kriegszerstorungen_1939-1945_in_Stadten_der_BRD.pdf
		


Die Alliierten haben sich keinesfalls nur auf die Zerstörung kriegsnotwendiger Infrastruktur beschränkt,
ganz im Gegenteil,
durch Flächenbombardements wollte man den inneren Widerstand gegen Hitler stärken,
was ja bekanntermaßen gescheitert ist.

Selbst meine Heimatstadt Dresden
wurde drei Monate vor Kriegsende eingeäschert,
militärisch war das irrelevant,
der Krieg war eh schon verloren ...

... vlt ging es um Rache ...

Natürlich war es unsere Schuld,
ohne Hitler wäre es niemals soweit gekommen.

Ein Krieg ist immer eine schlimme Sache,
im Gedanken bin ich bei den Ukrainern,
in der Hoffnung,
diesen Irrsinn irgendwie zu stoppen.


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was für Trash du wieder konsumierst, aber niemand mit einen Hauch von Hirn würde annehmen, dass die NATO Russland erobern könnte geschweige denn wollte. Abgesehen davon, dass das immer noch eine Nuklearmacht ist, ist es auch arschgroß (wie schon die mit Landkarten überforderten A. H.  und N. B. überrascht feststellten). Mit unseren Truppenstärken also unmöglich besetzbar. Klarzustellen, dass die konventionelle russische Armee, von der 20-30% nicht einmal mit der Ukraine fertig werden, tatsächlich mit vertretbaren Verlusten der NATO unterliegen würde, ist vor allem ein beruhigendes Signal an die Bevölkerung von Litauen und dem Rest des Baltikums. Denen hat Putin wiederholt offen gedroht - aber mit leeren Karten.


Vermutlich ist alles Trash, nur weil ich es gelesen habe und poste. Aber gut, es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass hier die einzig wahren Quellen aus dem Westen plötzlich angezweifelt werden, weil sie nicht ins eigene Narativ passen. In diesem Fall ist es Herr "Sean Spoonts, Chefredakteur des militärischen Nachrichtenmagazins SOFREP" da u.a. auch sagte:
"Die NATO würde sie abschlachten"​


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "Die NATO würde sie abschlachten"


Quelle bitte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Alliierten haben sich keinesfalls...



Reminder für die, die alles zweimal lesen müssen:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Abgesehen von je einer Handvoll Städte in Deutschland, England und Osteuropa, die zumindest teilweise von Flächenbombardements betroffen respektive Opfer von Kesselschlachten wurden ...








brooker schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist alles Trash, nur weil ich es gelesen habe und poste. Aber gut, es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass hier die einzig wahren Quellen aus dem Westen plötzlich angezweifelt werden, weil sie nicht ins eigene Narativ passen. In diesem Fall ist es Herr "Sean Spoonts, Chefredakteur des militärischen Nachrichtenmagazins SOFREP" da u.a. auch sagte:
> "Die NATO würde sie abschlachten"​



So what? Bei der Beurteilung der militärischen Stärkeverhältnisse ich bin ja wohl d'Accord gegangen. Scheiß egal, wer das gesagt hat, Fakten kann jeder selbst beurteilen. Was ich kritisiert habe, war deine Aussage, dass mit derartigen Äußerungen die Zustimmung der Bevölkerung für kriegerische Handlungen der NATO gegen Russland geweckt werden soll. Bin ja mal gespannt, was du für diese, den Kern DEINES Posts stellende, Behauptung für eine "ein wahre Quelle aus dem Westen" vorlegst.


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Quelle bitte


... moin Eule, bitte schön: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-11056760


----------



## Optiki (9. Juli 2022)

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat Andrij Melnyk als Botschafter in Berlin entlassen. Ein entsprechendes Dekret hat das ukrainische Präsidentenbüro auf seiner Webseite veröffentlicht. Zuvor war über eine mögliche Versetzung Melnyks in das ukrainische Außenministerium berichtet worden, eine Entscheidung dazu enthält das Dekret des Präsidialamts nicht. Mehr in Kürze hier auf ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2022)

Ernsthaft??
Sowas wie vipflash.de als Quelle zu nennen?

Gibt es dieses "Statement" auch auf einer seriösen Nachrichten-Seite zu lesen @brooker?
Damit meine ich sowas wie "Die Zeit", "Der Spiegel" oder meinetwegen auch noch NTV... aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus will, oder?


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reminder für die, die alles zweimal lesen müssen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ich habe die Aussagen der Quellen nicht kommentiert, sondern nur die Befürchtung aus einem Gefühl heraus geäußert, dass wenn man den Lesern suggeriert, dass wenn die Nato die russischen Russischen Truppen binnen Tagen besiegen können und was er noch so geäußert hat, die Zustimmung der Bevölkerung für einen NATO Einsatz steigen könnte.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na so einer "Quelle" glaubt man doch gleich alles. Vorallem wenn man das, worauf sie sich mit ihrem flotten Spruch vom Vernichten angeblich beziehen, man nichtmal dort finden kann, was als Quelle angegeben wurde.

Warum kommt man hier nicht gleich noch mit Superillu und Co. als Quelle für Geschichten vom Pferd?


			https://www.imago-images.de/bild/st/0074513916/s.jpg


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ernsthaft??
> Sowas wie vipflash.de als Quelle zu nennen?
> 
> Gibt es dieses "Statement" auch auf einer seriösen Nachrichten-Seite zu lesen @brooker?
> Damit meine ich sowas wie "Die Zeit", "Der Spiegel" oder meinetwegen auch noch NTV... aber du weißt worauf ich hinaus will, oder?


... VIPFlash ... zitiert "Sean Spoonts, Chefredakteur des militärischen Nachrichtenmagazins SOFREP" ... ihre direkte Quelle dazu habe ich leider nicht vorgefunden. Aber das ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe. Wenn mit Vipflash was nicht stimmt, möchte bitte der Gesetzgeber sich darum kümmern.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bekomme gerade das Gefühl, dass man angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Bezug auf Energie und Co. beginnt der Bevölkerung einen NATO Eingriff schmackhaft zu machen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre!


Du hast den Inhalt des von dir geposteten Links nicht verstanden. 

Ich versuche es dir mal einfach zu machen: Russland droht dem Westen. Westen lacht, weil Westen weiß, dass man Russland im Falle einer russischen Aggression wegputzen würde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich versuche es dir mal einfach zu machen: Russland droht dem Westen. Westen lacht, weil Westen weiß, dass man Russland im Falle einer russischen Aggression wegputzen würde.


Ok, das ist Propaganda, könntest du bitte damit aufhören?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Dimi will sich schlagen und er will damit anfangen, der alte Bauer


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dimi will sich schlagen und er will damit anfangen, der alte Bauer


Kannst du mal aus dem verlinkten Artikel konkret zitieren wen oder was du meinst?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aus dem verlinkten Artikel konkret zitieren wen oder was du meinst?


Lol der verlinkt ne andere Tickermeldung.

Guck einfach die von 1547 an


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lol der verlinkt ne andere Tickermeldung.
> 
> Guck einfach die von 1547 an


Achso. Jetzt habe ich es gesehen. Naja, große Töne und maßlose Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2022)

Und so ein "harter fopa" ausgerechnet vom britischen Verteidigungsministerium...


> 8:52Uhr: *Nach Angaben des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums* verlegt Russland Reservekräfte aus dem ganzen Land und stationiert sie in der Nähe der Ukraine. Das diene künftigen Offensivoperationen, heißt es in einem Tweet des Ministeriums.
> 
> *Die Reservisten würden demnach wahrscheinlich mit sogenannten MT-LB-Fahrzeugen, leicht gepanzerten und bewaffneten Zugmaschinen aus den Fünfzigerjahren, an die Front gebracht.* Im Gegensatz dazu wären die ersten russischen Angriffseinheiten im Februar noch mit schwer bewaffneten Schützenpanzern ausgerüstet gewesen.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Die MT-LB wurden in den 1960er Jahren als Ersatz für die in die Jahre gekommenen AT-P entwickelt und gingen dann ab den 1970er Jahren in Serienproduktion.
Macht sie zwar immer noch zu Fossilien, aber eben welche die noch runde 20 Jahre jünger sind, als angegeben.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

> *Die russische Artillerieüberlegenheit stellt die ukrainische Armee vor große Probleme. Die Lieferung weiterer US-Raketenwerfer kommt für Kiew zur richtigen Zeit. Erstmals stellen die USA zudem präzisere Granaten zur Verfügung.*
> 
> Die US-Regierung beliefert die ukrainische Armee nach eigenen Angaben mit weiteren Waffensystemen und Munition. Demnach hat das neue Paket einen Wert von etwa 400 Millionen Dollar.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Neue US-Lieferungen für die Ukraine


----------



## brooker (9. Juli 2022)

... jetzt wird es spannend!

Sollten die sanktionierten Ersatzteile für Nordstream 1 vorliegen, will Russland gemäß Vertrag wieder Gas in Mengen liefern.









						Russia says it will boost gas supply to Europe if Canada returns turbine
					

The Kremlin on Friday said it would increase gas supplies to Europe if a turbine for the Nord Stream 1 pipeline currently being serviced in Canada was returned.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Optiki (9. Juli 2022)

Welche Sachen muss man eigentlich nehmen, um die Logik der Leute zu verstehen, welche die gesamte pro russische Propaganda fressen?

2. Beispielthemen

Russland führt einen klaren Angriffskrieg (von mir aus können sie es nennen wie sie wollen) in der Ukraine und verhindert so den Anbau von Getreide, selber exportieren sie auch keines mehr und China/ Indien exportieren aus Angst der Unterversorgung nicht mehr. Gleichzeitig schießen sie auf mehrere  Lager und Beladungsstationen, schließen aktiv die Meeresroute, klauen Erntewerkzeuge und ebenfalls ganze Schiffe voll mit Getreide.

Dagegen geilen sich diese Propaganda Hohlbirnen auf social Media seit Wochen über ein Video auf, auf dem ein ukrainischer Hubschrauber bodennah über ein Getreidefeld fliegt und mehrere Flares abwirft und schreiben dann ironisch dazu, "ach Putin ist also schuld am Welthunger"

Ein weiteres Beispiel, wir alle kennen die aktuelle Taktik, wie die Russen überhaupt aktuell eine Stadt erobern. Gleichzeitig schießen sie regelmäßig Raketen in größere Städte, obwohl ihnen bekannt ist, wie schlecht sie treffen, sie beschießen sogar regelmäßig einfach die Grenzstädte in der Sumy Region.

Jetzt hat die Ukraine, welche schon seit Wochen vor der Stadt Donetsk steht, angefangen die Munitionslager und Militärposten dort mit HIMARS und NATO Artillerie zu beschießen. Dabei haben sie leider ein Mädchen im Teenager Alter getötet. Jetzt gehen die Birnen mit den Bildern von dem armen Mädchen steil und behaupten die Ukrainer würden wahllos in die Stadt schießen und verlinken sogar dazu die Bilder von riesigen schwarzen Rauchschwarten ohne Ton, welche angeblich nur zivile Gebäude sind. 

Wollen die mich eigentlich verarschen, erstens stehen die Ukrainer schon seit Ewigkeiten vor der Stadt, was haben die Leute vor Ort den erwartet, sie werde gerade als menschliche Schutzschilde benutzt und merken es nicht, was haben sich die Eltern gedacht, ihre Tochter da einfach frei rumlaufen zu lassen und zweitens filmen die Leute vor Ort doch selbst, wie dort die ganze Munition in Luft auf geht. Ich verstehe deren Realität einfach nicht, deren eigene TG Channel liefern sogar die Wahrheiten in Videoform.

Das ist die selbe Logik die unser Freund mit dem Onkel Sam Profilbild fährt, ein einzeln Ukrainer bzw. kleine Gruppe macht etwas oder sagt etwas, also gilt das für alle Ukrainer, wenn es die Russen 20 mal gemacht haben, dann haben sie es vielleicht erst gemacht, nachdem es die Ukrainer vorgemacht haben.

Ich hab es ja schon mal geschrieben, der ganze russische Propagandaapparat ist so hohl, die Ukrainer oder eine andere Partei wirft der russischen Seite etwas vor, zwei Wochen später, behauptet die Russen, die Gegenseite würde es machen. Das war damals beim Kampf um Mariupol schon so offensichtlich. Die Ukrainer vermelden, dass die Russen die Krankenhäuser einnehmen und von den Ärzten verlangen, dass ihre Soldaten versorgt werden, zwei Wochen später hieß es dann, ASOV würde sich im Krankenhaus verschanzen und die Leute als menschliches Schild verwenden, selbst heute beten einem diese Leute das immer noch teilweise vor.

...









						Nach Wartung: Kanada will Nord-Stream-1-Turbine zurückgeben
					

Eine Turbine der Pipeline Nord Stream 1 wurde in Kanada gewartet, aber wegen der Sanktionen gegen Russland nicht zurückgegeben. Jetzt doch.




					www.zdf.de
				






> Nach Informationen von Reuters aus Regierungskreisen wird die Turbine nun nicht direkt an den russischen Energiekonzern Gazprom geliefert, sondern zunächst nach Deutschland. Hintergrund ist, dass man damit der kanadischen Regierung die Entscheidung für die Auslieferung erleichtert. Denn die Regierung in Ottawa hatte befürchtet, gegen die gegen Russland wegen des Angriffs auf die Ukraine verhängten westlichen Sanktionen zu verstoßen. Siemens Energy wollte sich nicht zu dem Thema äußern.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

@Optiki : Leider zieht die Propaganda immer noch bei vielen Menschen.
Zu den Gründen will ich mal nichts schreiben sonst sind wir Ruckzuck wieder bei VT Diskussionen usw.

Zu Nord-Stream 1: ich bin mal gespannt ob danach der Gashahn wieder aufgedreht wird. Oder zumindest teilweise. Wenn die Meldung von Reuters so stimmt.


----------



## Optiki (9. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zu Nord-Stream 1: ich bin mal gespannt ob danach der Gashahn wieder aufgedreht wird. Oder zumindest teilweise. Wenn die Meldung von Reuters so stimmt.


Heute im Radio wurde da eine kleine Geschichte erzählt, ein Rentner oder war es ein Ehepaar hat günstige seine Brennstoffe veräußert, welche gerade heiß begehrt sind und teuer gehandelt werden, weil sie jetzt ins Altersheim gehen, wo sie wahrscheinlich dann im Winter frieren dürfen, wenn die Heizung ausfällt und sich dann gleich noch das Stromnetz verabschiedet. 

Normalerweise müsste sich Habeck neben die Turbine stellen und dann eine richtige großkotzige Rede halten, vom großen Russland, was es doch alles kann, aber eigentlich doch nur die günstige Rohstoffeschlam..  ist, welche auch noch auf Technik aus dem bösen Westen angewiesen ist, aber dann würden sie sich eventuell doch was neues einfallen lassen, warum es nicht mehr geht. Es würde mich ehrlich nicht wundern, wenn sie nicht schon so die ersten Probleme bei der Wartung haben, weil einfach Ersatzteile fehlen und irgendwann alles in die Luft fliegt. 

Aeroflot ist auch ein ganze heißer Kandidat, bei dem es zukünftig ordentlich knallen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste sich Habeck neben die Turbine stellen und dann eine richtige großkotzige Rede halten, vom großen Russland, was es doch alles kann, aber eigentlich doch nur die günstige Rohstoffeschlam..


Worauf willst du jetzt eigentlich hinaus?


----------



## Tekkla (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ok, das ist Propaganda, könntest du bitte damit aufhören?


Kontext ist alles. Also bitte nochmal den Verlauf des Threads - insbesondere die Zitierung - vor Augen führen, und dann erst posten. Danke.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Meldung von Reuters so stimmt.


Warum sollte die Meldung von Reuters so nicht stimmen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Meldung von Reuters so nicht stimmen?


Weil in Medien nicht immer die Wahrheit genannt wird. Entweder absichtlich oder unabsichtlich mangels Ahnung. Lese einfach mal Artikel über IT-Themen, dann weißt du, was ich meine.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2022)

Reuters berichtet korrekt dass die Russische Regierung behauptet mit fertig gewartet und reparierter NS1 wieder zu liefern. Da gibt es wenig Grund dran zu zweifeln.
Das heißt aber nicht nicht dass Russland das wirklich tun wird.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht nicht dass Russland das wirklich tun wird.


So meinte ich das auch. Hätte ich wohl deutlicher formulieren müssen.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

__





						Nach Gleis-Reparatur in Rumänien: Bahn frei für ukrainisches Getreide
					

Der rumänische Donauhafen Galati kann nach der Reparatur von Breitspur-Bahngleisen stärker für den Import von Gütern aus der Ukraine verwendet werden. Das teilte Rumäniens Transportminister Sorin Grindeanu am Donnerstag mit.




					app.handelsblatt.com
				




Interessanter Beitrag der zeigt, dass der Getreidetransport aus der UKR heraus zwar logistisch erschwert aber von den Russen nicht unterbunden werden konnte. Mit der Sanierung dieser Bahnstrecke in Rumänien fällt es nun leichter und die Kapazität der "Trasse" steigt.

Hoffentlich verkauft die UKR nicht all ihr Getreide, denn wenn die prognostizierten Ernteeinbrüche durch den Krieg war werden, würde wohlmöglich die Grundversorgung der eigenen
Bevölkerung gefährdet sein.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verkauft die UKR nicht alle ihr Getreide, denn wenn die prognostizierten Ernteeinbrüche durch den Krieg war werden, würde wohlmöglich die Grundversorgung der eigenen
> Bevölkerung gefährdet werden.


Ja. Und u.a. deswegen wird es wohl eine zweite große Flüchtlingswelle geben. Im nächsten Winter.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Worauf willst du jetzt eigentlich hinaus?


Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte dieses Aktion mit der Turbine und die ganzen Aussagen von Putin von wegen, der Westen möchte freiwillig auf die Energie verzichten, nicht so stehen lassen, man sollte da auch mal ein mahnendes Wort in Richtung Putin sprechen. Die Aussage mit der Rohstoffschlamp.. war natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber man sollte nicht einfach nur die Turbine zurückgeben und so tun als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte dieses Aktion mit der Turbine und die ganzen Aussagen von Putin von wegen, der Westen möchte freiwillig auf die Energie verzichten, nicht so stehen lassen, man sollte da auch mal ein mahnendes Wort in Richtung Putin sprechen. Die Aussage mit der Rohstoffschlamp.. war natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber man sollte nicht einfach nur die Turbine zurückgeben und so tun als wäre nichts gewesen.


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass den das mahnenden Wort irgendwie interessiert?
Die Aktion zeigt doch, wer aktuell bei Energiethemen am längeren Hebel sitzt- egal ob Ursula von der Leyen oder Bearbock in der Lage sind, das zu verstehen oder nicht.
Am Anfang wollte Deutschland auf Energie aus Russland verzichten, haben aber gemerkt, dass das massive Nachteile hat. Jetzt plärren sie regelrecht danach. Warum nochmal sollte Russland sich jetzt drum kümmern? Der Ruf ist eh ruiniert und die müssen sich andere Handelspartner suchen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich, was willst du eigentlich mit solchen Posts erreichen, glaubst du wirklich hier sind alle Leute total uninformiert oder können nicht denken?

Die Kapazität eines normalen Güterzuges beträgt ~2000 t, die Ukraine hat laut Medienberichten 20 Millionen Tonnen Getreide auf Lager, ergibt nach faktischer Mathematik 10000 Güterzüge. Was annährend 30 Güterzügen pro Tag und Jahr entsprechen würde.
Insoweit ist dein letzter Satz mit der Hoffnung entweder Unwissen oder gezielte Desinformation oder schlimmeres.
Mit der Realität hat es mehr als wenig zu tun


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass den das mahnenden Wort irgendwie interessiert?
> Die Aktion zeigt doch, wer aktuell bei Energiethemen am längeren Hebel sitzt- egal ob Ursula von der Leyen oder Bearbock in der Lage sind, das zu verstehen oder nicht.
> Am Anfang wollte Deutschland auf Energie aus Russland verzichten, haben aber gemerkt, dass das massive Nachteile hat. Jetzt plärren sie regelrecht danach. Warum nochmal sollte Russland sich jetzt drum kümmern? Der Ruf ist eh ruiniert und die müssen sich andere Handelspartner suchen.


Es geht nicht immer nur darum, Putin zu überzeugen. Auch Russland kann das Gas nicht einfach in der Menge umleiten, gleichzeitig haben sie sich mit ihrem künstlichen Rubel selber die Einnahmen reduziert. Sicherlich sind wir stark von ihnen abhängig, es gibt und gab nie Sanktionen auf Gas. Ebenfalls wollte Deutschland so viel ich weiß, nicht auf Gas verzichten und das wurde auch direkt so verkündet. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Kapazität eines normalen Güterzuges beträgt ~2000 t, die Ukraine hat laut Medienberichten 20 Millionen Tonnen Getreide auf Lager, ergibt nach faktischer Mathematik 10000 Güterzüge. Was annährend 30 Güterzüge pro Tag und Jahr entsprechen würde.
> Insoweit ist dein letzter Satz mit der Hoffnung entweder Unwissen oder gezielte Desinformation oder schlimmeres.
> Mit der Realität hat es mehr als wenig zu tun


Komischerweise ging heute auf Propagandaseiten ein Video steil, auf dem ukrainische LKWs zu sehen waren und Leute darum standen, mit der Aussage dazu, die Ukraine würde jetzt Getreide verkaufen um seinen Krieg zu finanzieren und die Bevölkerung muss hungern. @brooker wie oft hast du das Video schon gesehen heute?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Komischerweise ging heute auf Propagandaseiten ein Video steil, auf dem ukrainische LKWs zu sehen waren und Leute darum standen, mit der Aussage dazu, die Ukraine würde jetzt Getreide verkaufen um seinen Krieg zu finanzieren und die Bevölkerung muss hungern. @brooker wie oft hast du das Video schon gesehen heute?


Ah!
Das macht einiges klarer!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer nur darum, Putin zu überzeugen. Auch Russland kann das Gas nicht einfach in der Menge umleiten, gleichzeitig haben sie sich mit ihrem künstlichen Rubel selber die Einnahmen reduziert. Sicherlich sind wir stark von ihnen abhängig, es gibt und gab nie Sanktionen auf Gas.


Aber auf andere Sachen. Die EU will sich die Rosinen rauspicken und genau das erlauben, was sie zwingend braucht. Warum sollte sich Russland darauf einlassen? Es herrscht Wirtschaftskrieg zwischen der EU und Russland.
Statt umleiten können die es aber auch einfach ablassen.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls wollte Deutschland so viel ich weiß, nicht auf Gas verzichten und das wurde auch direkt so verkündet.


Anfangs war das mal ne Überlegung, aber jetzt werden wohl seitens Russland einfach die Tatsachen dafür geschaffen, dass Deutschland drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Statt umleiten können die es aber auch einfach ablassen.


?????
Erkläre mal was ablassen bedeutet?
Wieder so eine Desinformation, sie können es kurz und mittelfristig nur abfackeln, sprich für *Umsonst* in die Atmosphäre pusten.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Anfangs war das mal ne Überlegung, aber jetzt werden wohl seitens Russland einfach die Tatsachen dafür geschaffen, dass Deutschland drauf verzichtet.


Die schaffen wir schon selber seit Februar und man wird es auch hinbekommen, dauert halt etwa 2 Jahre und in der Zeit wird es etwas härter, danach sind wir unabhängig, nur kann Russland eben keine Pipelines in 2-3 Jahren nach China oder Indien bauen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ?????
> Erkläre mal was ablassen bedeutet?
> Wieder so eine Desinformation, sie können es kurz und mittelfristig nur abfackeln, sprich für *Umsonst* in die Atmosphäre pusten.


Einfach Rohr auf und das Methan ablassen, wie wenn du nen Bunsenbrenner aufdrehst und nicht anbrennst.
Was daran Desinformation sein soll weiß ich nicht, scheint Schwachsinn in deinem Hirn zu sein. Die können mit den Euros/Dollars aktuell eh nichts anfangen und der Schaden, der durch das fehlende Gas in der EU entsteht, ist immens größer.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die schaffen wir schon selber seit Februar und man wird es auch hinbekommen, dauert halt etwa 2 Jahre und in der Zeit wird es etwas härter, danach sind wir unabhängig, nur kann Russland eben keine Pipelines in 2-3 Jahren nach China oder Indien bauen.


Etwas härter halte ich für untertrieben, es wird bei Geringverdienern massenhaft Leute geben, die ihre Heizkosten nicht mehr zahlen können. Der Preis wird zudem dauerhaft hoch bleiben. Wirtschaftsunternehmen werden die Produktion dann eher ins Ausland verlagern, weil es da billiger ist und zumindest vorerst die Industrie vor den Privatkunden abgestellt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Einfach Rohr auf und das Methan ablassen, wie wenn du nen Bunsenbrenner aufdrehst und nicht anbrennst.


Und dann frag bei deinem ehemaligen Chemielehrer nochmal nach was als nächstes mit dem Raum passiert in dem du das machst. 
Bei den Mengen die durch so eine Pipeline gehen bekommst du das Ergebnis (also die riesige Explosion, falls das nicht klar war) auch auf dem freien Feld.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Einfach Rohr auf und das Methan ablassen, wie wenn du nen Bunsenbrenner aufdrehst und nicht anbrennst.
> Was daran Desinformation sein soll weiß ich nicht, scheint Schwachsinn in deinem Hirn zu sein. Die können mit den Euros/Dollars aktuell eh nichts anfangen und der Schaden, der durch das fehlende Gas in der EU entsteht, ist immens größer.


Das wird sich noch zeigen, wer länger und mehr leidet, das ist kein Sprint, sondern ein Marathon.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber auf andere Sachen. Die EU will sich die Rosinen rauspicken und genau das erlauben, was sie zwingend braucht. Warum sollte sich Russland darauf einlassen? Es herrscht Wirtschaftskrieg zwischen der EU und Russland.
> Statt umleiten können die es aber auch einfach ablassen.


Russland braucht auch Geld, nicht nur um ihre Währung zu halten, sondern auch um den Krieg zu finanzieren, sie müssen viele Sachen jetzt neu entwickeln oder umrüsten und sie bezahlen deutlich mehr für Teile/Produkte die jetzt über 3 Länder eingeführt werden. 

Die EU hat gerade beim Thema Gas zahlreiche Aufnahmen gelassen, so dürfen Unternehmen mit Rubel zahlen und die einige Banken, welche direkt für Krieg-Finanzierung zuständig sind, durften die ganze Zeit im Swift System bleiben. 

Bei Nordstream  ging es aktuell mehr darum, den Druck auf die EU zu erhöhen und das System zu destabilisieren. 

Man gibt denen jetzt die Turbine, dann müssen die Russen quasi zu ihrem Wort stehen, weil sie hohe Töne gespukt haben und sie sonst einige Unterstützer im Westen verlieren. 

Das sie das Gas ganz abdrehen könnte passieren, aber dann wird das ordentlich in der Kriegskasse schmerzen. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Anfangs war das mal ne Überlegung, aber jetzt werden wohl seitens Russland einfach die Tatsachen dafür geschaffen, dass Deutschland drauf verzichtet.


Bitte, du bist doch definitiv nicht blöd, du weißt genau wo der Unterschied ist.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> @brooker wie oft hast du das Video schon gesehen heute?


... leider noch nix gesehen. Schicke mal bitte ne Link.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Mengen die durch so eine Pipeline gehen bekommst du das Ergebnis (also die riesige Explosion, falls das nicht klar war) auch auf dem freien Feld.


Aber das kann man mitten in Sibirien machen, da stört es dann weniger.


Optiki schrieb:


> Man gibt denen jetzt die Turbine, dann müssen die Russen quasi zu ihrem Wort stehen, weil sie hohe Töne gespukt haben und sie sonst einige Unterstützer im Westen verlieren.


Haben die da noch so viele?


Optiki schrieb:


> Das sie das Gas ganz abdrehen könnte passieren, aber dann wird das ordentlich in der Kriegskasse schmerzen.


Aber auch nur da, wo in Rubel bezahlt wird.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen, wer länger und mehr leidet, das ist kein Sprint, sondern ein Marathon.


Zumindest die nächsten Monate ist es Russland. Da aber die nächsten Jahre da eh alle Beziehungen auf ein Minimum reduziert werden, wird Russland von Deutschland nichts haben.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

Das ist hier bisher noch nicht thematisiert worden:

www.berliner-zeitung.de/news/mit-massenvergewaltigungen-uebertrieben-ukrainische-beauftragte-erklaert-sich-li.235851.amp

Lyudmyla Denisova, Menschenrechtsbeauftragte im ukrainischen Parlament, Quelle für massenhafte Vergewaltigungen an tausenden Männer, Frauen, Kindern und selbst Säuglingen durch russische Soldaten wurde Ende Mai überraschend von der Werchowna Rada der Ukraine entlassen. Sie habe sich, so der Vorwurf, in ihrer Arbeit auf Sexualverbrechen konzentriert, „die nicht mit Beweisen belegt werden können“. 
Nun hat Denisova in den ukrainischen Medien ihr Vorgehen verteidigt. Sie habe versucht, die Welt davon zu überzeugen, Waffen bereitzustellen und Druck (auf Russland - Anm. d. Red.) auszuüben.









						Butscha: Ermittler bergen Kinderleichen aus Massengrab
					

Nach dem Abzug der russischen Armee aus Butscha haben Ermittler in der Kleins...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

... der senegalesische Präsident Macky Sall, der derzeit den Vorsitz der Afrikanischen Union inne hat sagte u.a., dass Afrika unter dem Krieg in der Ukraine leide, da es bereits vorher mit einem Mangel an Getreide und Düngemitteln zu kämpfen hatte. Er warnte vor einer möglichen "Hungersnot" auf dem Kontinent, wenn die afrikanischen Landwirte nicht genügend Düngemittel für ihre Ernten hätten.

Man könnte daraus ableiten, das eine drohende Hungersnot aus zwei Hauptprobleme entsteht: zum einen aus der bereits seit längeren bestehenden Krise und zum anderen aus den jetzt zusätzlich verhängten Sanktionen gegen Russland.









						The Interview - Africa 'already has shortage' of grain and fertiliser, AU head Sall warns
					

Senegalese President Macky Sall, who is the current chair of the African Union, granted an interview to FRANCE 24 and RFI in Paris. He discussed his meeting with Russian leader Vladimir Putin last week…




					www.france24.com


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Man könnte daraus ableiten, das eine drohende Hungersnot aus zwei Hauptprobleme entsteht: zum einen aus der bereits seit längeren bestehenden Krise und zum anderen aus den *jetzt zusätzlich verhängten Sanktionen gegen Russland.*


Das erschließt sich aber auch nur dir selbst!
Was willst du hier eigentlich mit diesen völlig abstrusen Behauptungen erreichen?
Niemand hindert  Russland daran Getreide zu exportieren, die *Ausfuhr *haben sie selber gestoppt.
Auch ist mir nicht bekannt, das Afrika oder der Senegal von irgendwelchen Sanktionen der EU, USA, Kanada und der Rest der westlichen Welt betroffen sind.
Die Krise gibt es nur auf grund des völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges von Russland gegen die Ukraine und das Russland das Schwarze Meer und somit die Ausfuhr des ukrainischen Getreide verhindert und selber seine Getreideexporte gestoppt hat und das mit völliger Absicht, um genau diese Krise auszulösen!
Spare dir also die völlig wahrheitswidrige Behauptung, das der Getreidemangel auf der Welt, auch nur das kleinste bischen mit westlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland zu tun haben!


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Um das mal wieder etwas On Topic zu bringen


Ich bitte darum 

Wieso müsst ihr immer wieder so weit vom Thema abkommen?
Bei anderen Leuten wird sich sofort beschwert und sogar Beiträge gemeldet, aber ihr diskutiert hier munter weiter _ins Blaue hinein_ 

Letzte Warnung 

PS: Zur AKW Diskussion gehts hier lang ->




__





						Der Energiewende Thread
					

Ich wollte den Thread zur Diskussion ja schon lange mal erstellen und hier ist er. Dafür habe ich auch einen Einspieler gesucht den ich als Basis des Threads zum besten geben kann und bin auf Twitter fündig geworden.    Lustig ist vor allem wie viele in den Kommentaren denken, dass er meint der...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Trotzdem sollte man hier nicht zu weit vom Kurs abkommen in Zukunft


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das erschließt sich aber auch nur dir selbst!
> Was willst du hier eigentlich mit diesen völlig abstrusen Behauptungen erreichen?
> Niemand hindert  Russland daran Getreide zu exportieren, die *Ausfuhr *haben sie selber gestoppt.


Seit wann hat Russland das selbst gestoppt? Ich bitte um eine Quelle.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch ist mir nicht bekannt, das Afrika oder der Senegal von irgendwelchen Sanktionen der EU, USA, Kanada und der Rest der westlichen Welt betroffen sind.


Und warum sagt der Vertreter Afrikas die benannten Worte? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Krise gibt es nur auf grund des völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges von Russland gegen die Ukraine und das Russland das Schwarze Meer und somit die Ausfuhr des ukrainischen Getreide verhindert und selber seine Getreideexporte gestoppt hat und das mit völliger Absicht, um genau diese Krise auszulösen!
> Spare dir also die völlig wahrheitswidrige Behauptung, das der Getreidemangel auf der Welt, auch nur das kleinste bischen mit westlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland zu tun haben!



Seit wann haben die Russen die Ausfuhr selbst gestoppt? Ich bitte um eine Quelle.

... die bestehende Krise habe nicht ich erfunden, sonder diese hat der senegalesische Präsident Macky Sall, der derzeit den Vorsitz der Afrikanischen Union inne hat im Interview benannt, oder nicht? Du zweifelst die offizielle Aussage es internationalen Diplomaten an?

Zum Thema Blockade: wenn die UKR ihre Häfen vermint, damit keine russischen Schiffe und somit auch keine anderen anlegen oder sie verlassen können, dann kann man nicht von einer Blockade durch russisches Militär sprechen. Die Russen haben außerdem die Zusage gegeben, dass die Schiffe freies Geleit haben, aber keiner schickt welche. Warum nicht?

Wieviel Schiffe sind denn im schwarzen Meer schon von den Russen abgefangen oder an der Durchfahrt gehindert worden? Ich kenne keinen einzigen Fall, obwohl das eine super Schlagzeile wäre. 

Die Russen haben ihren Getreide Export eingestellt? Hat nicht vor kurzem die türkische Marine ein russisches Schiff mit genau dieser Fracht kassiert?

n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Tuerkei-setzt-russisches-Schiff-fest-article23441216.html

Ist der Getreide Export der UKR seit 02/2022 abgerissen? Nein, man ist vom Hochsee-Schiff auf Binne, LKWs und Bahn umgestiegen und bringt es so zum Kunden. Du kannst ja man nen ship tracker bemühen und dir die Aktivitäten der grenznahe Häfen seit März anschauen oder meine Post lesen. Dann wirst du erkennen, dass der Export weiter lief, wenn auch erschwert.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Russland das selbst gestoppt? Ich bitte um eine Quelle.





brooker schrieb:


> Seit wann haben die Russen die Ausfuhr selbst gestoppt? Ich bitte um eine Quelle.








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						Russland stoppt Getreide-Export: Experten befürchten wegen Ukraine-Krieg Hungersnot in Afrika
					

Experten blicken mit Sorge auf die steigenden Mehlpreise. Sie vermuten, dass sich arme Menschen in Afrika bald kein Brot mehr leisten können. Eine Analyse.




					www.merkur.de
				











						Russland kündigt befristeten Exportstopp von Getreide an
					

Russland als großer Getreideexporteur schränkt die Ausfuhr von unter anderem Weizen, Gerste und Roggen zeitweise ein. Damit solle der Bedarf im Land gesichert und ein Preisauftrieb für Verarbeiter und Verbraucher verhindert werden, sagte die zuständige Vizeregierungschefin Wiktorija...




					www.rnd.de
				






brooker schrieb:


> ... die bestehende Krise habe nicht ich erfunden, sonder diese hat der senegalesische Präsident Macky Sall, der derzeit den Vorsitz der Afrikanischen Union inne hat im Interview benannt, oder nicht? Du zweifelst die offizielle Aussage es internationalen Diplomaten an?


Darüber wird schon seit März in  allen Zeitungen rauf und runter berichtet und in der breiten Öffentlichkeit diskutiert, wir haben Juli, Guten Morgen!


brooker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Blockade: wenn die UKR ihre Häfen vermint, damit keine russischen Schiffe und somit auch keine anderen anlegen oder sie verlassen können, dann kann man nicht von einer Blockade durch russisches Militär sprechen. Die Russen haben außerdem die Zusage gegeben, dass die Schiffe freies Geleit haben, aber keiner schickt welche. Warum nicht?
> 
> Wieviel Schiffe sind denn im schwarzen Meer schon von den Russen abgefangen oder an der Durchfahrt gehindert worden? Ich kenne keinen einzigen Fall, obwohl das eine super Schlagzeile wäre.


Ganz ehrlich wir können uns auch selber hinter die Fichte führen, dafür brauchen wir dich nicht wirklich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Russland das selbst gestoppt? Ich bitte um eine Quelle.











						Russland will Getreideexporte komplett unterbrechen
					

Russland will die Getreideexporte komplett unterbrechen. Das hätte gravierende Folgen für die globale Versorgung mit Weizen.




					www.agrarheute.com
				





brooker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Blockade: wenn die UKR ihre Häfen vermint, damit keine russischen Schiffe und somit auch keine anderen anlegen oder sie verlassen können, dann kann man nicht von einer Blockade durch russisches Militär sprechen.











						Ukraine: Wie Russland die Schwarzmeer-Häfen blockiert & welche Waren feststecken
					

Russland blockiert mit Aufwand der Schwarzmeer-Häfen. Wie funktioniert die Blockade? Wie kann der Westen eine Hungerkrise abzuwenden?




					www.waz.de
				





brooker schrieb:


> Die Russen haben außerdem die Zusage gegeben, dass die Schiffe freies Geleit haben, aber keiner schickt welche. Warum nicht?


Russischen zusagen kann man nicht trauen... sollte mittlerweile jeder gemerkt haben...


brooker schrieb:


> Die Russen haben ihren Getreide Export eingestellt? Hat nicht vor kurzem die türkische Marine ein russisches Schiff mit genau dieser Fracht kassiert?
> 
> n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Tuerkei-setzt-russisches-Schiff-fest-article23441216.html


Ähm... ja...








						Ukraine verärgert: Türkei lässt russischen Getreidefrachter frei
					

Am vergangenen Wochenende setzte die Türkei einen russischen Frachter mit Tausenden Tonnen Getreide an Bord fest, das laut Kiew aus der Ukraine stammt. Nun lässt die Türkei das Schiff wieder frei – zum Unmut der Ukrainer.




					www.faz.net
				





brooker schrieb:


> Ist der Getreide Export der UKR seit 02/2022 abgerissen? Nein, man ist vom Hochsee-Schiff auf Binne, LKWs und Bahn umgestiegen und bringt es so zum Kunden.


Die bekommen alle zusammen aber nicht so viel transportiert wie ein schiff. Dazu lagert der ganze krempel im hafen. Da muß man es erst wieder heraus holen.
Und wenigstens minimal bewältigen kann man die getreidemenge höchstens mit der bahn, wobei die ukraine eine andere spurweite benutzt als die länder westlich. Es müßte also alles an der grenze umgeladen werden-> viel aufwand und braucht zeit die es nicht hat.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die bekommen alle zusammen aber nicht so viel transportiert wie ein schiff. Dazu lagert der ganze krempel im hafen. Da muß man es erst wieder heraus holen.
> Und wenigstens minimal bewältigen kann man die getreidemenge höchstens mit der bahn, wobei die ukraine eine andere spurweite benutzt als die länder westlich. Es müßte also alles an der grenze umgeladen werden-> viel aufwand und braucht zeit die es nicht hat.


Vor allem ist man auf zahlreiche Partnerländer angewiesen, benötigt zahlreiche LKWs und verfährt tonnenweiße Kraftstoff, der an anderen Stellen benötigt wird. Das alles schlägt sich dann auch im Preis des Getreides wieder.

Der Mann der offen zugegeben hat, dass es ohne ihn keinen Krieg in der Ukraine gegeben hätte, lässt seinen Gedanken mal wieder freien lauf und drückt etwas auf die Tränendrüse.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546130104731967490

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Was moechtest Du uns sagen? Das ja alles halb so schlimm gewesen sei? Das die russischen Invasoren mit Schnittchen statt Gewehren durch die Ukraine marodieren?

Amnesty International sieht das nicht so. Die UN auch nicht.

Wo Du schon mal da bist:



brooker schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen können wir gern mal 6 Wochen zurückblicken und ein Resume ziehen, zu dem Tun und dem Erreichten deines geliebten "kleinen dicken Raketenmannes". Ich glaube, die Ukraine und Russland werden mindestens wieder dahin zurückkehren wo sie waren, bevor die Maidan-Milliarden geflossen sind. Mit ein wenig Glück wird es noch viel besser. Sodass die Ukraine, wieder die Ukraine sein kann.



Die zwei Wochen sind jetzt wirklich rum. Wenn ich also um Dein angekuendigtes Milch-und-Honig-Resumee bitten darf?



brooker schrieb:


> ... eine sehr beunruhigende Nachricht macht gerade die Runde: "Außenstaatssekretärin Victoria Nuland räumte im US-Senat ein, dass es „biologische Forschungseinrichtungen“ in der Ukraine gebe – und dies durchaus ein Anlass zur Sorge sei."



Hast Du dazu auch Neuigkeiten oder wirfst Du einfach weiter munter Nebelkerzen ins Forum?


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Ich gebe Brooker in sofern Recht das die Ukraine Probleme bekommen wird die eigene Bevölkerung zu versorgen.
Auch hatte ich ein Video verlinkt von Oberst Markus Reisner, wo er klargestellt hat, dass 80% der ukrainischen Wertschöpfung in den von Russland besetzten Gebieten liegen.
Wenn Odessa fällt sollen es sogar 90-95% sein.
Das heisst das sie sich nicht mehr selber versorgen können. Und komplett von westlicher Hilfe abhängig sind.
Nicht nur militärisch. Der kommende Winter wird sehr hart.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gebe Brooker in sofern Recht das die Ukraine Probleme bekommen wird die eigene Bevölkerung zu versorgen.


Die Ukraine hat 20 Millionen Tonnen Getreide auf Lager, die Frage ist wie haltbar können die gelagert werden, also ich sehe da in nächster Zeit auch im Winter nicht die übergroßen Probleme.



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch hatte ich ein Video verlinkt von Oberst Markus Reisner, wo er klargestellt hat, dass 80% der ukrainischen Wertschöpfung in den von Russland besetzten Gebieten liegen.
> Wenn Odessa fällt sollen es sogar 90-95% sein.


Das ist irreführend, und ich weiß auch nicht warum die das in dem Video so einfach in den Raum stellen. denn bitte schaue dir das Video nochmal genau an, an den Einzelnen Karten gibt es nämlich Erklärungen.
Bei den 80% steht eindeutig drunter, Oil, Gas, und Kohle, das ist aber nicht die einzige Wertschöpfung der Ukraine.
Die Ukraine hat um ihre großen Städte durchaus auch andere Wertschöpfungsketten und der Großteil der Anbaugebiete ist immer noch in ukrainischer Hand, damit können sie wohl ihre Bevölkerung versorgen, allerdings wohl nichts mehr expotieren, was durch die russische Blockade eh nur sehr schwierig ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist irreführend, und ich weiß auch nicht warum die das in dem Video so einfach in den Raum stellen. denn bitte schaue dir das Video nochmal genau an, an den Einzelnen Karten gibt es nämlich Erklärungen.
> Bei den 80% steht eindeutig drunter, Oil, Gas, und Kohle, das ist aber nicht die einzige Wertschöpfung der Ukraine.


Achso. Ich dachte das betrifft auch Lebensmittel.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat um ihre großen Städte durchaus auch andere Wertschöpfungsketten und der Großteil der Anbaugebiete ist immer noch in ukrainischer Hand, damit können sie wohl ihre Bevölkerung versorgen, allerdings wohl nichts mehr expotieren, was durch die russische Blockade eh nur sehr schwierig ist.


Hauptsache sie können ihre Bevölkerung noch mit Nahrung versorgen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte das betrifft auch Lebensmittel.
> 
> 
> Hauptsache sie können ihre Bevölkerung noch mit Nahrung versorgen.


Die Grüne Karte sind die Anbaugebiete, du kannst ja die Prozentzahlen anhand der Karte addieren.
25% sind definitiv in Russischer Hand, bei weiteren 15% (Charkiw und das Gebiet von Slowansk bis Dnipro) wird der Anbau wohl eher schwierig, die restlichen 60% sind fest in ukrainischer Hand und befinden sich westlich des Dnepr und im Süden bei Odessa und Mykolajiw.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Was moechtest Du uns sagen? Das ja alles halb so schlimm gewesen sei? Das die russischen Invasoren mit Schnittchen statt Gewehren durch die Ukraine marodieren?


Bitte lese meinen Beitrag/e nochmal. Ich habe keine Idee wie du auf diese Zufassung aus meinen Beiträgen kommst. Oder ist es nur ein plumper Versuch mich mal wieder zu diffamieren?



JePe schrieb:


> Wo Du schon mal da bist:
> 
> Die zwei Wochen sind jetzt wirklich rum. Wenn ich also um Dein angekuendigtes Milch-und-Honig-Resumee bitten darf?


Was soll ich dir sagen? Wenn ich damals meine Kenntnisse von heute zu all dem gehabt hätte was ab 2014 in der UKR von NATO und Westen alles gestartet und investiert worden ist, dann hätte ich es nicht so eingeschätzt. 
Heute würde ich sagen, die Auseinandersetzung wird leider solange laufen, bis einer Partei die Puste ausgeht oder es ausreichend Staatsmänner gibt die Diplomatie starten oder eine von beiden Seiten ihre Ziele erreicht hat. Es besteht aber auch die große Gefahr, dass trotz Waffenstillstand oder Frieden es immer wieder Aggressionen geben wird. Ich persönlich hoffe auf die Diplomatie!


JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu auch Neuigkeiten oder wirfst Du einfach weiter munter Nebelkerzen ins Forum?


Zu den Bio-Laboren gibt es in der Tat leider erschreckende Neuigkeiten. Schnapp dir die TASS oder lese es bequem bei anti-spiegel.ru auf deutsch nach. Ich persönlich werde hier dazu nichts schreiben. Möchte ja nicht das Don nen Kasper bekommt oder der "Melden-Button" kaputt geht. 

Nebelkerzen: Zitate aus anerkannten Quellen sollte man nicht als Nebelkerzen bezeichnen. Aber vielleicht ist es nur ein weiterer Versuch eines plumpen Versuches mit zu diffamieren.

Btw., ich verabschiede mich in den Sommerurlaub und hoffe auf baldigen Frieden!


----------



## Optiki (10. Juli 2022)

Ich denke mal das Hauptproblem wird nicht unbedingt Weizen sein, sondern eher Einkommen allgemein und auch das Heizen im Winter bzw. allgemein die Unterkunft.

Was mich an dem Video etwas stört, ist die Tatsache, wie sie einfach fremde Karten von Twitter ohne jeden Hinweis verwenden und dann solche Übersichten, wie die mit den Rohstoffen, wo er dann einfach sagt, 80 Prozent der Wertschöpfung liegen da, was haben die Russen dann mit ihren Raketen die letzten Wochen zum großen Anteil beschossen, da wurden einige Fabriken beschossen, die Ukraine liefert auch aktuell noch Turbinen nach China. 

Da sind wir schon beim Punkt Angriffe mit Raketen, welche ja angeblich treffen und dann läuft im Hintergrund ein Video, was zeigt, wie ein ziviler Wohnblock mitten in der Stadt getroffen wird, wo ist die Einschätzung über die Raketenreserven der Russen und wo sind die Hinweise zur Trefferquote, liegt die bei vlt 60 Prozent oder deutlich drüber oder deutlich weniger, ich persönlich würde unter 70 schätzen. Zuletzt haben die Ukrainer sogar in bestimmten Region ein hohe Anzahl aus der Luft holen können (einmal 8 von 10) .  

Warum die Panzerhaubitze so deutlich genannt wird, verstehe ich auch nicht, da hat Ceasar deutlich mehr geleistet bis jetzt. Ebenfalls erfolgte gar keine  Bewertung oder zumindest Erklärung der aktuellen Taktik der Ukrainer . Über die Qualität oder Herkunft der neuen russischen Einheiten wurde auch nichts gesagt.

Ich hätte mir auch mal eine Einschätzung gewünscht oder zumindest ein Hinterfragen, der Aussage mit den zerstörten Material der Ukrainer, welche etwas unrealistisch klang und in einer Zeit getroffen wurde, als gerade die Lieferungen aus dem Westen ins stocken gerieten. 

Allgemein muss ich aber sagen, so rosig sieht es für die Ukrainer nicht aus. Das was Putin da mit Weißrussland macht, ist einfach ein schlauer Schachzug, er bindet damit einfach zahlreiche Einheiten im Westen, gleichzeitig kann die Ukraine nicht so schnell viele Soldaten ausbilden und an der Front hat der Russe die Oberhand, wenn es um Material geht, da braucht er selbst nicht die besten Einheiten haben. Die schlechten Soldaten bedienen die Artillerie und der Rest greift dann die Städte an.  



brooker schrieb:


> Zu den Bio-Laboren gibt es in der Tat leider erschreckende Neuigkeiten. Schnapp dir die TASS oder lese es bequem bei anti-spiegel.ru auf deutsch nach. Ich persönlich werde hier dazu nichts schreiben. Möchte ja nicht das Don nen Kasper bekommt oder der "Melden-Button" kaputt geht.


bitte verlinken, auch wenn ich den Antispiegel sowieso nach 20 Sekunden laut lachend verlassen muss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich habe die Aussagen der Quellen nicht kommentiert, sondern nur die Befürchtung aus einem Gefühl heraus geäußert, dass wenn man den Lesern suggeriert, dass wenn die Nato die russischen Russischen Truppen binnen Tagen besiegen können und was er noch so geäußert hat, die Zustimmung der Bevölkerung für einen NATO Einsatz steigen könnte.



Nein. Du hast keine Befürchtung geäußert, dass irgendwas zufällig Folge sein könnte. Du hast ausdrücklich die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass man das aktiv macht, um diese Wirkung zu erzielen.



brooker schrieb:


> ... Ich persönlich bekomme gerade das Gefühl, dass man ... beginnt der Bevölkerung einen NATO Eingriff schmackhaft zu machen. ...



Für diese Absicht gibt es aber selbst in deiner Fußbodenniveau-Quelle keine Hinweis. Deswegen meine Frage: Was für Trash hast du noch konsumiert, aus dem du solche Unterstellungen ziehst?




brooker schrieb:


> ... VIPFlash ... zitiert "Sean Spoonts, Chefredakteur des militärischen Nachrichtenmagazins SOFREP" ... ihre direkte Quelle dazu habe ich leider nicht vorgefunden. Aber das ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe. Wenn mit Vipflash was nicht stimmt, möchte bitte der Gesetzgeber sich darum kümmern.



Wer spricht denn von Vipflash? Du hast aus der Redaktuersmeinung dieser Seite hier:








						SOFREP | Military Culture, Foreign Policy & Defense News
					

Veteran-owned and operated. Trusted Source of Military Culture, Defense & Foreign Policy News. Access regular news updates, media and a dedicated community.




					sofrep.com
				



eine politische Zielsetzung der Regierung von NATO-Ländern herbeigesponnen. Dass ist der Teil auf Super-Illu-Niveau. (Vermute ich. Habe nie in eine reingeguckt. Meine Oma bevorzugte das goldene Blatt, mir reichte ein Blick auf dessen Titelseite.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die MT-LB wurden in den 1960er Jahren als Ersatz für die in die Jahre gekommenen AT-P entwickelt und gingen dann ab den 1970er Jahren in Serienproduktion.
> Macht sie zwar immer noch zu Fossilien, aber eben welche die noch runde 20 Jahre jünger sind, als angegeben.



Ist nicht schon allein die ganze Interpretation Blödsinn? Wenn man die Reserveeinheiten mit der Bahn dahin gefahren hätte, wäre auch niemand davon ausgegangen, dass sie mit der M62 angreifen. Sowohl für Bewegungen im Hinterland als auch für Reserveeinheiten ist die Verwendung von aus dem Fronteinsatz ausgemusterten Fahrzeugen typisch, in Kombination also geradezu zu erwarten. Alles weitere muss man abwarten.

Interessanter wäre, wo die Reserven diesmal herkommen, denn eigentlich sollte Russland davon kaum noch welche haben.




RyzA schrieb:


> @Optiki : Leider zieht die Propaganda immer noch bei vielen Menschen.
> Zu den Gründen will ich mal nichts schreiben sonst sind wir Ruckzuck wieder bei VT Diskussionen usw.



Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, da geht es ausschließich um Distinktion. So wie einige aus Prinzip keine Chart-Musik hören, egal wie sie klingt, keine Hollywoodfilme gucken, egal was drinne abläuft und keine Lebensmittel vom Discoutner akzeptieren, egal wo die herkommen und egal welche Qualität sie haben, so gibt es auch Leute, die aus Prinzip alles ablehnen, was Wissenschaftler sagen oder alles, was verbreitete Medien berichten. Einfach nur, weil so viele andere Menschen das schon für richtig halten. Aber man selbst ist ja nicht wie alle anderen, sondern "was besseres". Also glaubt man stattdessen irgendwem anders, egal was für Schrott der gerade erzählt. Wird man darauf hingewiesen, werden eh alle widersprüchlichen Quellen abgelehnt, weil sie widersprüchlich sind, oder es wird auf das eine Beispiel verwiesen, wo der eigene Guru recht hatte und das eine andere Mal, wo die Mehrheit was falsch verstanden hatte. Individualismusblase in Perfektion.
Blöd ist nur, dass Individualismus als Selbstzweck immer höher im Kurs steht und immer mehr Leute zu faul sind, tatsächlich individuell zu sein und sich stattdessen massenhaft der gleichen, gar nicht mehr so alternativen Sekte anschließen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Reuters berichtet korrekt dass die Russische Regierung behauptet mit fertig gewartet und reparierter NS1 wieder zu liefern. Da gibt es wenig Grund dran zu zweifeln.
> Das heißt aber nicht nicht dass Russland das wirklich tun wird.



Immerhin gibt es so langsam keine alternativen Lieferwege mehr, die sie im Gegenzug drosseln könnten, um ihr Versprechen zu halten und trotzdem in der Summe weniger Gas nach Europa zu liefern. Das wurde ja alles schon ohne Vortäuschung technischer Gründe abgeschaltet.
Ich wäre ja dafür, dass die Bundesregierung eine schon installierte Turbine am Ende von Nordstream 2 beschlagnahmt und die als Ersatzteil liefert  .



brooker schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht zu befürchten, denn die Ukraine bekommt bislang nicht einmal genug Getreide exportiert, um Platz für die neue Ernte zu machen und in Bulgarien _Rumänien_ waren bereits zuvor die Verladungskapazitäten genauso knapp, wie die Gleise. Ostbulgarische _Ostrumänische_ Bauern klagen bereits, dass sie ihre Ernte nur noch zu Spotpreisen loswerden, weil in der Gegend absoluter Überschuss herrscht, der nicht abtransportiert werden kann. Ein Silo für 25000 Tonnne ist da auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein - die Ukraine wollte eingentlich 26 Millionen Tonnen bis zur nächsten Ernte exportieren, da wäre das Silo nach vier Tagen voll.

Was eine wichtigere Nachricht sein könnte: Nachdem die Russen von der Schlangeninsel vertrieben wurden, können wieder Binnenschiffe aus der Donau in die westukrainischen Häfen und dort direkt einladen. Ich hoffe mal, das wird systematisch genutzt werden um ukrainisches Getreide zu weiteren Verlademöglichkeiten in Europa zu schaffen. https://www.ukrinform.de/rubric-ato...agrarproduktion-infrastrukturministerium.html




Optiki schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer nur darum, Putin zu überzeugen. Auch Russland kann das Gas nicht einfach in der Menge umleiten, gleichzeitig haben sie sich mit ihrem künstlichen Rubel selber die Einnahmen reduziert. Sicherlich sind wir stark von ihnen abhängig, es gibt und gab nie Sanktionen auf Gas. Ebenfalls wollte Deutschland so viel ich weiß, nicht auf Gas verzichten und das wurde auch direkt so verkündet.



Das Gas, das Russland exportiert, können sie zum aktuellen Marktpreis verkaufen und haben somit eine drastisch gesteigerte Rendite, denn Strafzölle sind mit unserer Regierung ja irgendwie nicht zu machen. Das heißt der Versuch, weniger Gas zu beziehen bzw. wegen russischer Show weniger geliefert zu bekommen, ist für Putin tatsächlich egal. Er hat weiterhin sehr hohe Einnahmen, auch wenn er im Moment riesige Mengen Gas einfach abfackelt, und wegen der Sanktionen hat Russland ja ohnehin Probleme, Devisenreserven auszugeben.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber auf andere Sachen. Die EU will sich die Rosinen rauspicken und genau das erlauben, was sie zwingend braucht. Warum sollte sich Russland darauf einlassen? Es herrscht Wirtschaftskrieg zwischen der EU und Russland.



Das Gegenteil von letzterem wäre der Grund: Offiziell/Bislang unterliegt Russland Sanktionen wegen seinen Verstößen gegen Völker- und Menschenrechte. Erst dadurch, dass er Maßnahmen gegen Staaten ausspricht, die sich an alle Regeln, Gesetze und Verträge gehalten haben, erklärt Putin einen Wirtschaftskrieg gegen die EU für eröffnet.
Und sagen wir mal so: Eine zweite Kriegserklärung kann Russland im Moment eigentlich genauso schlecht gebrauchen, wie Deutschland '43.




RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte das betrifft auch Lebensmittel.



Nicht einmal wenn es das würde, hätte die Ukraine damit ein Problem. Vor dem Krieg wurden bis zu 80% der ukrainischen Weizenernte exportiert und Getreide lässt sich länger als ein Jahr lagern, sodass man die verkleinerte Ernte dieses Jahr mit eigenen Reserven aufbessern könnte. Womit die Ukraine ein Problem hat: Es ist Krieg, große Teile der Infrastruktur wurden von Russland beschädigt und dummerweise hält der wichtigste Lieferant fossiler Energieträger gerade seine Verträge nicht ein. Also ja, der Winter wird hart und Unterstützung wird nötig sein. Aber jetzt war erstmal das Frühjahr hart und der Sommer wird härter.


----------



## JePe (10. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte lese meinen Beitrag/e nochmal. Ich habe keine Idee wie du auf diese Zufassung aus meinen Beiträgen kommst. Oder ist es nur ein plumper Versuch mich mal wieder zu diffamieren?



Es war eine Frage. Ich wiederhole Sie gerne fuer Dich: Was moechtest Du uns sagen? Oder postest Du einfach nur Links, zu denen Du keine Meinung hast / formulieren moechtest? Das waere dann naemlich kein Beitrag zu einem inhaltlichen Austausch, sondern Spam - und der ist hier in der Tat nicht erwuenscht.



brooker schrieb:


> Was soll ich dir sagen? Wenn ich damals meine Kenntnisse von heute zu all dem gehabt hätte was ab 2014 in der UKR von NATO und Westen alles gestartet und investiert worden ist, dann hätte ich es nicht so eingeschätzt.



Ui. Jetzt wird´s interessant. Was ist denn 2014 von NATO und Westen alles in der Ukraine gestartet worden, wovon Du Ende Februar 2022 noch keine Kenntnis hattest?



brooker schrieb:


> Es besteht aber auch die große Gefahr, dass trotz Waffenstillstand oder Frieden es immer wieder Aggressionen geben wird. Ich persönlich hoffe auf die Diplomatie!



Es gibt keine "Aggressionen". Es gibt einen Krieg, der die Ausloeschung der ukrainischen Regierung (im russischen Jargon "Bande von Drogenabhaengigen") und die Tilgung der Ukraine als souveraenen Staat zum Ziel hat, von Russland unprovoziert und entgegen anderslautender Beteuerungen begonnen wurde und nur von Russland beendet werden kann. Ist ein bisschen sperriger als "Aggressionen", ich weiss.

Ansonsten - noe, Du hoffst nicht auf Diplomatie (die auch solange aussichtslos ist, wie der Faschist im Kreml glaubt, den Krieg "gewinnen" zu koennen), sondern auf einen Stimmungsumschwung im Westen und darauf, dass der Westen dann Druck auf die Ukraine ausuebt, einen weiteren Landraub zu akzeptieren (weil das ja auch beim ersten Mal schon so fabelhaft funktioniert hat). Die gewonnene Zeit koennte Dein Pin Up im Kreml dann nutzen, um seine Truppen aufzumunitionieren und dann irgendwann einfach weiter zu machen.

Ich persoenlich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Mehrheit nicht so doof ist, denselben Fehler ein zweites Mal zu machen zu wollen.



brooker schrieb:


> Zu den Bio-Laboren gibt es in der Tat leider erschreckende Neuigkeiten. Schnapp dir die TASS oder lese es bequem bei anti-spiegel.ru auf deutsch nach. Ich persönlich werde hier dazu nichts schreiben. Möchte ja nicht das Don nen Kasper bekommt oder der "Melden-Button" kaputt geht.



Ich denke nicht im Traum daran, mir Deine Phantasmen selbst zu ergooglen. Ich hatte es Deinem Mitstreiter Tschetan an anderer Stelle auch schon gesagt - wenn das, was Du zu sagen hast, Bezug zum Thema hat und nachpruefbar ist, wird Dich sicher auch niemand daran hindern. Das Problem ist nicht so sehr der Gesundheitszustand anderer Nutzer und auch nicht ein mangelhaft programmierter Melde-Button. Das Problem ist, dass die Verbreitung russischer Kriegsmaerchen hier inzwischen nicht mehr toleriert wird. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, finde ich aber gut.



brooker schrieb:


> Nebelkerzen: Zitate aus anerkannten Quellen sollte man nicht als Nebelkerzen bezeichnen.



Links, die ohne Kundtun einer eigenen, angreifbaren Position und nur mit etwas suggestivem Buchstabenbeiwerk gepostet werden, koennen zu "anerkannten Quellen" fuehren und trotzdem Nebelkerzen sein. Wofuer Du mit ermuedender Regelmaessigkeit prima Beispiele ablieferst.



brooker schrieb:


> Btw., ich verabschiede mich in den Sommerurlaub und hoffe auf baldigen Frieden!



Na da wuensche ich Dir eine schoene Zeit in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Warum die Panzerhaubitze so deutlich genannt wird, verstehe ich auch nicht, da hat Ceasar deutlich mehr geleistet bis jetzt.


Weil es um die taktische Einsetzbarkeit geht.
Guck dir doch das französische System an, es braucht länger um zum Einsatz gebracht zu werden weil du das ganze Fahrzeug drehen musst, die Besatzung ist geschützter bei Gegenfeuer die das Geschütz nicht direkt treffen etc.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist nicht schon allein die ganze Interpretation Blödsinn? Wenn man die Reserveeinheiten mit der Bahn dahin gefahren hätte, wäre auch niemand davon ausgegangen, dass sie mit der M62 angreifen. Sowohl für Bewegungen im Hinterland als auch für Reserveeinheiten ist die Verwendung von aus dem Fronteinsatz ausgemusterten Fahrzeugen typisch, in Kombination also geradezu zu erwarten. Alles weitere muss man abwarten.



Natürlich ist die gesamte Darlegung, aus dem dir genannten Grunde, unsinnig, aber wenn man schon solche unsinnigen Informationen meint als Aufhänger für den "Pöbel" teilen zu müssen, sollte man doch schon von einer Fachstelle erwarten können, dass dann zumindest der technisch-fachliche Inhalt auch stimmt und man nicht mal eben Material 20 Jahre älter einortet, als es ist.

Sowas erwartet man eigentlich dann doch mehr von irgend einem fachfremden Journalisten, der dazu verdonnert wurde dazu irgendwas schreiben zu müssen und von technischen Detials entsprechend keine Ahnung hat, als eben von einem Verteidigungsministerium, welches sich diesbezüglich auskennen sollte. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre, wo die Reserven diesmal herkommen, denn eigentlich sollte Russland davon kaum noch welche haben.


Ich schätze mal das man dafür noch anderorts ausgedünnt hat was noch ging (Hinterural, ect.), ist ja gerade in Russland der neue Jahrgang an Wehrdienstleistenden eingezogen worden, da hat man dann vermutlich das was da noch an Vertragssoldaten da war weiter rausgezogen und die Lücken mit Wehrdienstleistenden gestopft.

Wäre natürlich alles andere als nachhaltig und die sowieso schon fragwürdige Kampfkraft entsprechender russischer Truppen würde das im Ernstfall mit einem Nachbarn wie China wohl sicherlich noch fragwürdiger dastehen lassen, aber da alles andere ist eben inzwischen weitestgehend ausgeschöpft und die einzige Alternative die Putin sonst noch bleibt ist für große Geldbörsen Söldner interantional anheuern (wobei er da wohl wirklich tief in die Tasche greifen müsste um auch nur annähernd genug zu finden, auf Grund des erworbenen desaströsen Verschleißes / Rufs), oder eben die Mobilmachung auszurufen.

Es ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit sichtbar, das es der russischen Armee in der Ukraine durchaus massiv an Infanterie mangelt, was halt auch ein Grund ist warum sie halt im Schneckentempo "Meterweise" unter völligen kaputtschießen vorrücken.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

Hat zwar nur am Rande was mit der Ukraine zu tun, aber ich finde dieser 11 Minuten Beitrag von arte zeigt mal recht gut komprimiert, wie die russische Propaganda für die Menschen in Russland genau tickt, funktioniert und wie absurd sie im Grunde eigentlich ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ja5iJtYOPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Russische Propaganda ist wie Grundschulkinder.
Das Wetter ist schwul! Kam im Fernsehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

Die Ukraine will jetzt im Süden, mit Unterstützung durch die gelieferten westlichen Waffensysteme, eine Offensive starten, um Gebiete zurückzuerobern.
Schauen wir mal wieviel Erfolg sie dabei am Ende haben werden...









						Ukraine plant Rückeroberung von von Russland besetzten Gebieten im Süden
					

Mithilfe von westlichen Waffen will die Ukraine von Russland besetztes Gebiet...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

1 Million Soldaten? Wo haben sie die denn aufeinmal her? Bestimmt zum Großteil Reservisten, oder? Und Söldner?
Ich hoffe mal das die nicht (sinnlos) zusammengeschossen werden.
Aber ich wünsche mir das sie Erfolg damit haben.

*Edit:* Woanders bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung dafür. Ausser bei der Bild.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* Woanders bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung dafür. Ausser bei der Bild.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GeD7UsNV3hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Offensive dürfte in jeden Fall auch den Donbas eine Weile etwas entlassten, da es die russische Armee zwingen wird ihre dort stark konzentrierten Truppen zur Verteidigung des Südens umzugruppieren.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Super ne Alternativquelle vom selben Verlag zu bringen


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 1 Million Soldaten? Wo haben sie die denn aufeinmal her


"Freiwilliger" männlicher Ukrainer zwischen 20 und 60 Jahren + Gewehr aus westlicher Lieferung = "Soldat"?


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russische Propaganda ist wie Grundschulkinder.
> Das Wetter ist schwul! Kam im Fernsehen.


Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wie die Leute immer noch sagen können, dass Russland wirklich besser wäre oder überhaupt die Guten, ich mein die Ukraine oder Westen sind auch definitiv nicht perfekt, aber überhaupt solche Nullen den ganzen Tag eine Bühne im Fernsehen zu bieten. 

Wenn es bei uns wirklich richtig knallt, dann machen wir doch nicht einfach eine Zeitreise ins Mittelalter und bleiben dort die nächsten Jahre oder sogar Jahrzehnte. Selber haben in Russland immer noch einige Millionen Menschen nicht mal Zugang zu fließendem Wasser haben und einige Soldaten haben in der Ukraine das erste mal ein Klo mit Spülung gesehen.  

Manchen Sachen finde ich die letzten Jahre auch etwas übertrieben oder falsch angegangen, wenn um die Themen wie Geschlechter, Sexualität und Rassismus geht, aber die Leute dort sind ja einfach nur komplett schwulenfeindlich und bekommen eine solche Bühne, obwohl sie selbst in Russland schon mit solchen Aussagen negativ aufgefallen sind.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Ukraine will jetzt im Süden, mit Unterstützung durch die gelieferten westlichen Waffensysteme und rund 1 Mio. Soldaten, eine Offensive starten, um Gebiete zurückzuerobern.
> Schauen wir mal wieviel Erfolg sie dabei am Ende haben werden...


Ist jetzt schon die 3 Ankündigung in der Richtung, bis jetzt stehen sie immer noch vor Kherson. Die Geparden sind auch nicht da, da werden wir bestimmt bald aufnahmen von russischen Orlan Drohnen sehen, wie stehende westlich Waffen von Artillerie getroffen wird.

Was mich dabei aber gerade wunder, warum die Ukraine dann aktuell hauptsächlich hinter Donezks mit dem Himars angreift.    



RyzA schrieb:


> 1 Million Soldaten? Wo haben sie die denn aufeinmal her? Bestimmt zum Großteil Reservisten, oder? Und Söldner?
> Ich hoffe mal das die nicht (sinnlos) zusammengeschossen werden.
> Aber ich wünsche mir das sie Erfolg damit haben.


700k sind Soldaten, zusammengesetzt aus Berufssoldaten, Reservisten und Freiwilligen
einige davon werden nur eine Grundausbildung bekommen haben in den letzten Wochen, mit ein bisschen Taktik und Waffen Training. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Ukraine has one million ready for fightback to recapture south
					

Ukraine is massing a million-strong fighting force equipped with western weapons to recover its southern territory from Russia, the nation’s defence minister h




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Super ne Alternativquelle vom selben Verlag zu bringen


So, nun auch zufrieden?









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Selenskyj ordnet Gegenoffensive an
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj hat die Streitkräfte angewiesen, die russischen Truppen aus dem Süden des Landes zu vertreiben. Die besetzten Küstengebiete seien überlebenswichtig für die Ukraine. Von Rebecca Barth.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Freiwilliger" männlicher Ukrainer zwischen 20 und 60 Jahren + Gewehr aus westlicher Lieferung = "Soldat"?


Die große Zahl ist schon beeindruckend. Aber "theoretisch" wären wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr möglich.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon die 3 Ankündigung in der Richtung, bis jetzt stehen sie immer noch vor Kherson. Die Geparden sind auch nicht da, da werden wir bestimmt bald aufnahmen von russischen Orlan Drohnen sehen, wie stehende westlich Waffen von Artillerie getroffen wird.
> 
> Was mich dabei aber gerade wunder, warum die Ukraine dann aktuell hauptsächlich hinter Donezks mit dem Himars angreift.



Weil so eine große Offensive erstmal ausgearbeitet und vorbereitet werden muss.
Da steht nirgends in den Berichten, dass die Ukraine bereits alle Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen hat und nun eine gestartet hat, oder gleich morgen eine starten wird.
Selenskyj hat dem Militär jetzt nur erstmal den Befehl erteilt eine Offensive für die Rückeroberung des Südens vorzubereiten, was dieses jetzt in den kommenden Wochen / nächsten paar Monaten dann wohl auch entsprechend machen wird.

Um dazu nochmal entsprechend zu zitieren:


> Präsident* Selenskyj habe der militärischen Führung den Befehl gegeben, einen Plan für eine Gegenoffensive zu erarbeiten. *Weiteres ist noch nicht bekannt.
> ...
> Verteidigungsminister Oleksij Reznikow der britischen "Sunday Times". Demnach stellt die Ukraine für die Operation eine millionenstarke Truppe auf und stattet sie mit westlichen Waffen aus.











						Krieg in der Ukraine: Selenskyj ordnet Gegenoffensive an
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj hat die Streitkräfte angewiesen, die russischen Truppen aus dem Süden des Landes zu vertreiben. Die besetzten Küstengebiete seien überlebenswichtig für die Ukraine. Von Rebecca Barth.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, nun auch zufrieden?


Naja da wird nicht mehr mit der Million argumentiert 

Aber das ist eh so ne Springer Überschrift. "Offensive mit einer Million Mann"
Man zählt normalerweise nur die Soldaten der Verbände die zur Offensive antreten und nicht alle Streitkräfte zusammen, aber okay.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil die Offensive erstmal ausgearbeitet und vorbereitet werden muss.
> Da steht nirgends in den Berichten das die Ukraine bereits eine gestartet hat, oder heut oder gleich morgen eine starten wird.
> Selenskyj hat dem Militär jetzt nur erstmal den Befehl erteilt eine Offensive für die Rückeroberung des Südens vorzubereiten, was dieses jetzt in den kommenden Wochen / nächsten paar Monaten dann wohl machen wird.


Die erste Gegenoffensive in Richtung Kherson wurde gleichzeitig mit der in Richtung Kharkiv vor 2 Monaten gestartet. Aktuell haben sie es noch nicht mal nach Kherson geschafft und Kharkiv wird zurzeit auch wieder mit Raketen Artillerie beschossen. 

Ich möchte es nicht schlecht reden, aber eine Ankündigung mit unrealistischen Zahlen heißt noch nichts, aktuell glaube ich da mehr den Zahlen, welche auch im Video des Heeres genannt werden, wobei seit Wochen einige verfügbare Panzer  (150-200) der Ukrainer an der Front fehlen und ich weiß auch, dass einige Soldaten ausgebildet werden, aber niemals wird es ein solches Verhältnis zugunsten der Ukrainer an der Front geben. Selbst wenn wir sagen 50 Prozent davon arbeiten in der Logistik und Versorgung, klingt das schon unrealistisch. 

Für die meisten Sowjet Waffen haben sie keine Munition mehr und von der Nato bekommen sie auch nicht die Mengen im neuen Standard, welche die Russen zu Verfügung hatten ( wohlgemerkt vor HiMARS) und die Munition müssen sie dann auch noch durch das ganze Land bringen. Einige ukrainischen Einheiten im Nord/Osten wurden regelrecht abgeschlachtet und existieren nicht mehr, bei denen sind in der ganzen Zeit maximal ein paar Panzerabwehrwaffen angekommen und mehr nicht. Sie mussten mit ihrer veralteten Schutzausrüstung und einer blanken AK kämpfen gegen Panzer, Hubschrauber und Artillerie. 

Die Soldaten aus den fremden Legionen bekommen nicht die Ausrüstung die sie wollen, obwohl einiges in Kiev liegt, aber wenn die Ukrainer die Ausrüstung (mangels Ausbildung) nicht nutzen können, dann bekommen es die Briten und Amerikaner auch nicht, so liegt also die Ausrüstung für Nacheinsätze ungenutzt in der Hauptstadt rum. 

An der Front stehen die Soldaten mit einer AK ohne alles und auf Tiktok steht eine ukrainische Soldatin vor 30 Kisten voll mit neuen M4 in Kiev, ich hoffe ja, sie haben wenigsten ein paar von den neuen Einheiten damit ausgestattet. 

Generell sind die Lieferung der USA mit etwas Salz zu sehen, die Liefern zwar, aber teilweise ganz komische Sachen. Die haben gefühlt sämtlichen Handfeuerwaffen geliefert, welche sie die letzten 20 Jahre irgendwo auf der Erde beschlagnahmt haben und haben das dann geliefert. So haben sie beispielsweise mehrere 100 chinesische AK Kopien geliefert. Bei den M777 haben sie den Zielcomputer entfernt und sie liefern auch nur normale Munition, wie will man damit zielgerichtet eine Stadt angreifen. Von deren 200 Blechdosen haben ich auch noch nicht gesehen, nur irgendwelche Hummer. 

Eine wirkliche Luftwaffe hat die Ukraine auch nicht und wie ich gestern gelesen haben, hat es wohl in den ersten 2 Monaten doch deutlich mehr Kampfjets samt Besatzung erwischt, als die meisten vermutet haben. Die TB2 hat auch nicht wirklich eine Trumpfkarte gegen die Flugabwehr der Russen. 

Das einzige, was wirklich gut funktioniert sind die Angriffe mit dem HIMARS Systemen, welches auch gut gegen Flugabwehr ankommt, aber von dieses System gibt es kaum welche, die Munition ist begrenzt und es wird nur die Munition mit 80km Reichweite geliefert.   

Ich sehe da aktuell nicht die Grundlagen, welche für einen großartigen Erfolg dieser Offensive sprechen und keine Hinweise, dass es so viele Einheiten mit passender Ausrüstung gibt.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Freiwilliger" männlicher Ukrainer zwischen 20 und 60 Jahren + Gewehr aus westlicher Lieferung = "Soldat"?





RyzA schrieb:


> Die große Zahl ist schon beeindruckend. Aber "theoretisch" wären wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr möglich.


Ich möchte mal zum besten geben das die Wehrmacht 1943 aus einem Reservoir von 80-85 Millionen Menschen (Reichsgebiet + "Volksdeutsche"), 15 Millionen Soldaten unter Waffen hatte.
Die Ukraine hat oder hatte 44 Millionen Einwohner im Februar 2022, es kämpfen auch eine Menge Frauen bei den Ukrainern, also 1 Millionen Menschen als Soldaten "aufzutreiben" dürfte nicht das Problem sein, vielmehr sie auszurüsten, auszubilden und die benötigte Anzahl von Offizieren zum Führen bereitzustellen.



Optiki schrieb:


> Generell sind die Lieferung der USA mit etwas Salz zu sehen, die Liefern zwar, aber teilweise ganz komische Sachen. Die haben gefühlt sämtlichen Handfeuerwaffen geliefert, welche sie die letzten 20 Jahre irgendwo auf der Erde beschlagnahmt haben und haben das dann geliefert. So haben sie beispielsweise mehrere 100 chinesische AK Kopien geliefert. Bei den M777 haben sie den Zielcomputer entfernt und sie liefern auch nur normale Munition, wie will man damit zielgerichtet eine Stadt angreifen.


Das ganze ist ein kompletter logistischer Alptraum in jeder Hinsicht.
Ich darf mal einfach Infantrie Waffen hier aufführen um das besser plastisch darzustellen.

Sturmgewehre und "normale" MGs:
Es sind wohl alle gängigen Sturmgewehre und MG Derivate aus Ost und West im Einsatz, was *alleine schon 5 unterschiedliche *Munitionsarten bedeutet!
5,45 × 39 mm (z.B. AK 74, AN 94)
5,56 × 45 mm NATO
7,62 × 39 mm (AK 47, leichte Maschinengewehre)
7,62 × 51 mm NATO
7,62 × 54 mm R (Mosin Standard Patrone für Karabiner, MGs, automatische Gewehre)
Das alleine ist ein logistischer Alptraum schon im Quadrat.

Dazu gibt es noch die russischen überschweren Maschinengewehre mit 12,7 × 108 mm und wahrscheinlich sind auch Brownings M2 in der Ukraine im Einsatz mit 12,7 × 99 mm NATO.
Haben wir im weitesten Sinne bei den Infantrie Waffen *7 unterschiedliche* Munitionsarten.
Das ganze setzt sich bei schweren Waffen fort, zwar nicht in dem Ausmaß, aber 2 unterschiedliche Munitionsarten für Waffensysteme der "gleichen" Aufgabe gibt es immer. Alleine die PAnzer fahren wohl im Moment noch einheitlich mit 125mm.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> auch eine Menge Frauen bei den Ukrainern,


Wurden nicht zuletzt extreme niedrige Zahlen genannt, irgendwas im 10-20K Bereich.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> auszubilden und die benötigte Anzahl von Offizieren zum Führen bereitzustellen.


Weißt du eigentlich ob die Ukrainer auch so klug waren wie wir und ihr Personal so ausbilden, dass sie jeweils eine Größe über ihrer Funktion führen können?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ein kompletter logistischer Alptraum in jeder Hinsicht.


Das ist richtig, aber es ist interessant zu sehen wie dies in der Geschichte trotzdem immer wieder und wieder funktioniert hat.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Wahrscheinlich sieht es an der Front eher hauptsächlich so aus: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546178641113088001

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wurden nicht zuletzt extreme niedrige Zahlen genannt, irgendwas im 10-20K Bereich.


Das glaube ich weniger!
Ich habe den Artikle gefunden; Vom 04.05.2022








						Ukraine-Krieg: Frauen sind Opfer – und kämpfen an der Front
					

Seit der Armeereform nach dem russischen Einmarsch auf der Krim hat sich das Rollenbild der Frauen in den ukrainischen Streitkräften radikal geändert.




					www.nzz.ch
				





> Im vergangenen Jahr dienten über 31 000 Soldatinnen in der ukrainischen Armee, und weitere rund 57 000 Frauen waren in zivilen Jobs für das Militär tätig. Zahlreiche Frauen gehörten auch den Truppen der Territorialverteidigung an. Ihre genaue Zahl ist bis dahin nicht bekannt. Obgleich nicht viele von ihnen in die höchsten Dienstgrade aufstiegen, nimmt die Integration der Frauen in diesen hierarchischen Strukturen stetig zu. Diese Entwicklung vollzog sich im Gleichschritt mit der allgemeinen Erneuerung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte.


Mit den Territorialverteidigungskräften und das wohl auch haufenweise administrative Kräfte wohl in Uniform gesteckt wurden, mit einem Gewehr in der Hand, um im rückwärtigen Raum mit Auszuhelfen (Logistik und NAchschub organisieren, Kontrollpunkte bewachen etc.) gehe ich von eher 50000-100000 Soldatinnen in Uniform aus, wobei meine Tendenz eher Richtung der Hundertausend geht, vielleicht auch mehr. Das davon wohl nur 10-20000 in Kampftruppen an der Front auftauchen, ist realistisch.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich ob die Ukrainer auch so klug waren wie wir und ihr Personal so ausbilden, dass sie jeweils eine Größe über ihrer Funktion führen können?


Mein Wissenstand ist, das die Ukraine seit 2014 nach Nato Standard ausgebildet hat und ihre Kader seit dem auch im Westen an Lehrgängen teilnehmen auch bei der BW. Du bist da besser informiert inwieweit die Auftragstaktik zum Nato Standard mittlerweile gehört, zu meiner Zeit, waren wir da eher die einzigen, jedenfalls war da bei den US Boys keine Spur von, das war aber Ende 1980er und Anfang 1990er.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich weniger!


Seine Zahl hab ich auch schon gehört, aber da ging es um "Kommandantinnen" in dieser Menge.
Was aber damit gemeint ist, ist eine gute Frage. In Deutschland ist man damit Fahrzeugführer oder ähnlich,
in Österreich führt jemand mit der Bezeichnung Kommandant auch einen ganzen Verband während es bei uns Kommandeur heißt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist da besser informiert inwieweit die Auftragstaktik zum Nato Standard mittlerweile gehört


Na da sind die Streitkräfte immer noch unterschiedlich, mWn sogar innerhalb einzelner Staaten.
Soweit ich weiß hat die US Army die Befehlstaktik und das USMC die Auftragstaktik.

Ach ja:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546440357319163905

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wusste, dass man das Zeug in Europa repariert, aber die Menge war mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass man das Zeug in Europa repariert, aber die Menge war mir nicht bewusst.


Die Antwort darunter ist noch ganz Interessant bzw. gleich eine kleine Zusammenfassung 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546445038409875456

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546124674387550209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> 1) AFU tank formations are equipped at around 80%





> 2) Tanks have not become useless, on the contrary, their role in the battle has become more significant, and the variety of the tasks that they perform has widened.





> 3) Tanks in the AFU are not used like in 2014-2015, when they acted in groups of 1-2 tanks, up to company level (10 tanks). Now the infantry understands how to better employ synergy with tanks in battle (combined arms warfare).





> 4) Captured tanks have shown themselves pretty well, Ukrainian troops have managed to master them and make use of them. In some mechanized brigades there are several companies made up of captured tanks. Many infantrymen have remembered their training on the Desna grounds and happily jumped into the tanks.





> 5) The enemy uses tanks not in platoons, but in company level and larger, if there is more than a company left in a tank battalion. He uses them according to soviet textbooks, where there are 10 tanks per 500 meters,except there are not enough tanks for a 2nd wave,as presumed in the textbooks.





> 6) Both sides bring back tanks 200-300km behind the lines for repair, the transporting takes 5-6 hours. No one wants to risk the specialists capable of carrying out the repairs, or the specialized machinery needed for in-the-field repairs.





> 7) There are some problems with re-training tankers from T-64s to T-80s or T-72s or vice versa. This could be optimized





> 8) HE shells are surprisingly effective at suppressing and neutralizing the enemy, 1-3 hits are enough and the hatches open, the tank is abandoned, either that or the crew is shell shocked an stays in the tank forever.





> 9) The majority of the losses experienced by the enemy occurred because of poor training or foolish logistical managing. Many tanks were captured in mint condition in the middle of roads without fuel.





> 10) @oryxspioenkop's list contains 60-70% of our equipment and 50-60% of the enemy's.





> 11) Captured equipment is not always officially registered, but there is a financial reward for any soldier who captures it same as for any destroyed equipment.





> 12) The enemy constantly uses controlled weaponry (barrel launched atgms such as invar) of T-72B3 and T-80BVM from distances of 4.5-5.5km in ambushes. Thanks to modernization, the enemy technological superiority, especially in the aforementioned barrel launched atgms.





> 13) 90% of T-80BVMs have been destroyed, there are still T-72B3s and T-72B3MS, up to 900 tanks of these types have been lost, 800 remain, but there are problems with training crews for these. This is why T-62s and old models of T-72s and T-80s have been brought out of service there are elderly volunteers who served on them.





> 14)There are 3 tank repair plants left in Russia, and their ability to repair tanks or pull tanks out of storage is limited (not more than 100-200 units per month)





> 15) We truly do have 10 atgms for every enemy tank, but they are also used against URALs, BTRs, BMPs, and other cars. The effectiveness/ hit rate of our soldiers is very high, especially with the Javelin, our hit rate with it is higher than the USMC's. The FGM-148 Javelin has shown itself to be better than the NLAW, which have problems with the quality of the tracking components, especially during the winter. It is also better than the Stugna-P, which has problems with components and the rocket fuel, and not always hits at 3750m which the javelin reliably does.





> 16) He who gets out of their first battle alive is already a hardened fighter, 2-3 battles he teaches all the others, after 4-5 battles, a unit is "unbeatable"





> 17) Foreign volunteers ask for western weapons that they are used to.





> 18) On the modern tanks of the enemy there are huge pieces of glass on sights and observation view ports, which can easily be destroyed by firearms of caliber 5.45 to 12.7 from distances up to 800m. Tankers aim for the view port of the enemy driver. On the side of the tank there is a strip 30mm thick and 30cm high from the bottom of the tank, where the magazine is located.





> 19) The most well protected tank of the enemy is the T-80BVM, after that t-90A and modifications of the T-72B.





> 20) The transporting of our tanks into Europe is a significant help, a single factory is able to repair 20-30 written off tanks per month. They have a large supply of specialists. In total  we get back 2-3 tank companies every month.





> Context needed for the next one. A few months ago Ukrainian tv ran a story about a tank repair plant in Kiev and showed it on camera. Shortly after, the plant was struck by Kalibr missiles and destroyed.





> 21) This cost us many excellent specialists and those responsible should be prosecuted.





> 22) T-64 tanks will need to be replaced after the war, there wont be many left and they will be concentrated in tank brigades. All new units are being created on "imported" T-72s.





> 23) NATO countries do not need a lot of tanks, by the time they get to the battlefield Russia will not have any tanks left.





> 24) New night vision thermal sights on captured and European tanks need new knowledge from commanders and gunners, who need to be trained to make full use of this tech. We currently do not have many of these specialists.





> 25) There are circumstances where our T-64s are better than captured T-80BVMs or T-72Bs, and also vice versa.





> 26) The installation of KONTAKT-1 or NOZH explosive reactive armor on "naked" T-72Ms takes 2-3 welders one working day to complete.





> 27)We do not need Leopards right now. Send us more T-72s instead. 1-2 battalions of leopards would do more harm than good





> 28) Re-training of tankers onto western tanks would take around a month, repair crews would need at least 3-4 months.





> 29) There are still 100 T-72s that can be "imported". Africa and Asia should not be considered.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Interessante Sichtweisen.


----------



## Steamhammer (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sieht es an der Front eher hauptsächlich so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ja garnicht sein denn AK´s funktionieren doch immer und überallBtT: Dem Soldaten gehören die Hammelbeine langgezogen....mit so derart versiffter ausrüstung kann das nix werden!


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Kann ja garnicht sein denn AK´s funktionieren doch immer und überallBtT: Dem Soldaten gehören die Hammelbeine langgezogen....mit so derart versiffter ausrüstung kann das nix werden!


Sie funktioniert doch noch, eine M4 hätte wohl schon auf Wiedersehen gesagt. Wer weiß woher die Waffe hat, eventuell ist vorher alle in Luft geflogen und er versucht sich gerade zu bewaffnen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

> Russland setzt seine Angriffe in der Ukraine mit Härte fort – und strebt offenbar weiterhin die Einnahme des gesamten Landes an. Für Ukrainerinnen und Ukrainer soll der Weg zur russischen Staatsbürgerschaft nun verkürzt werden. Das ordnete Präsident Wladimir Putin per Dekret an.
> 
> »Alle Bürger der Ukraine haben das Recht, die Staatsbürgerschaft der Russischen Föderation nach einem vereinfachten Verfahren zu beantragen«, heißt es in der Anordnung laut der Nachrichtenagentur AFP. Das vereinfachte Verfahren galt bislang bereits für Bewohner der von Russland besetzten ukrainischen Gebiete.
> 
> Bereits Ende Mai hatte Putin die Einbürgerung per Schnellverfahren für die zwei von Russland besetzten südukrainischen Regionen Cherson und Saporischschja beschlossen. Dort arbeiten die russischen Besatzungsbehörden nach eigenen Angaben bereits an einem Referendum über einen Anschluss an Russland.


Quelle: Putin ordnet erleichterten Einbürgerungsprozess für alle Ukrainer an

Große Pläne für die "Russifizierung der Ukraine".


----------



## Steamhammer (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sie funktioniert doch noch, eine M4 hätte wohl schon auf Wiedersehen gesagt.


Naja, ne Kanone, die derart zugeschlammt ist, dass ich das Magazin nicht mehr reinbekomme oder die ich mit nem Hammer aufkloppen muss, funktioniert .... nicht  (Zumindest nicht ohne komplette Reinigung - wenn der lauf innen auch so zu ist, fliegt das Ding auch beim ersten Schuss auseinander).

LG
Edit: Das Teil funzt tatsächlich....hab das vorhin im Video ohne Ton beim ersten anschauen gar nicht gesehen....irre


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546557495983890440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sieht es an der Front eher hauptsächlich so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat der bei 1:40 ernsthaft so etwas wie Turnschuhe an, direkt an der Front?!

Wenn das Video meine damaligen Feldwebel sehen (würden), garantiere ich nicht, das die nicht mit akuten Herzkasper in die nächste Herzklinik gebracht werden müssten. So etwas wie in dem Video hätte keiner von uns damals "überlebt".


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat der bei 1:40 ernsthaft so etwas wie Turnschuhe an, direkt an der Front?!
> 
> Wenn das Video meine damaligen Feldwebel sehen (würden), garantiere ich nicht, das die nicht mit akuten Herzkasper in die nächste Herzklinik gebracht werden müssten. So etwas wie in dem Video hätte keiner von uns damals "überlebt".


Schuhe sind im Ernstfall als Soldat grundsätzlich unfassbar schnell zerschließen, gerade bei länger anhaltenden Kampfhandlungen.
Würde mich daher auch absolut nicht wundern wenn es der Ukraine schlicht und ergreifend an ausreichend geeigneten Schuhwerk für die Truppen mangelt, besonders abseits der regulären Armee (Territorialkräfte, ect).

Ist aber auch grundsätzlich kein so neues Problem.
Schon mein Opa väterlicher Seite sagte immer, das es im WW2 bei der Wehrmacht auch regelmäßig an ausreichend Schuhwerk gefehlt hat und deshalb beliebtestes Plündergut das Schuhwerk der gefallenen Russen & gefallener Kameraden war.

Kasernenhof / Übungsgelände und echter Krieg sind halt, auch was Schuhe angeht, zwei verschiedene Welten und lieber man hat im Feld wenigstens ein paar Turnschuhe an, als da Barfuß an der Front zu stehen...


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schuhe sind im Ernstfall grundsätzlich unfassbar schnell zerschließen, gerade bei länger anhaltenden Kampfhandlungen.
> Würde mich daher auch absolut nicht wundern wenn es der Ukraine schlicht an ausreichend geeigneten Schuhwerk für die Truppen, besonders abseits der regulären Armee (Territorialkräfte, ect) fehlt.
> 
> Ist aber auch nichts neues.
> ...


Das Video war nicht nur auf die Schuhe bezogen, sondern auch der "Umgang" mit den Waffen, wie die Magazine da total verdreckt rumliegen, aber ja da kann auch vorher ein Ari Granate eingeschlagen sein.

Also ich würde ohne Stahlkappe nicht an der Front rumlaufen, jedenfalls nicht im Frühling, Sommer und Herbst, Winter sieht wegen Frost schon wieder anders aus.
Das mit den Stiefeln der Wehrmacht kenne ich auch, aber nach meinen "Quellen" wurden die deshalb in "Russische" getauscht, weil die deutschen Wehrmachts Stiefel genagelt (Sohlen) waren, was unglaublich gut Kälte im Winter leitet, insoweit waren da die Filzstiefel der Russen wesentlich besser für die Kälte geeignet, da die Sohlen geklebt waren.
Das ist so mein Wissensstand.
Also meine BW Stiefel haben zumindestens alle Mannöver und Übungen klaglos mitgemacht.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Video war nicht nur auf die Schuhe bezogen, sondern auch der "Umgang" mit den Waffen, wie die Magazine da total verdreckt rumliegen, aber ja da kann auch vorher ein Ari Granate eingeschlagen sein.


Schaut euch mal an, wie es da aussieht und wie Geräusche dort sind, ich glaube, er hat andere Probleme, als dass die AK den Tag nicht überlebt. Kann auch sein, dass er die Waffen und die zahlreichen Magazine aus dem Schutthaufen gezogen hat oder direkt von einer Leiche genommen hat. Lieber ein Waffe mehr haben, die halbwegs schießt, als keine mehr. 

Schuhe sind halt immer so eine Sache, auf dem Bau gibt es auch immer ein paar Gruppen, welche generell kaum Schutzschuhe trägt, gerade die Leute auf dem Dach, haben meistens Sneaker an. 

Was das Klauen von Sachen angeht, so gibt es zahlreichen Hinweise und Geschichten, dass russischen Soldaten sehr gerne Socken und Unterwäschen von den Ukrainern nehmen, weil diese deutlich hochwertiger und angenehmer zum Tragen sind, als ihre eigenen. 

Dagegen ist bei dem Ukrainer der GAZ Tigr als Truppenfahrzeug sehr beliebt.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dagegen ist bei dem Ukrainer der GAZ Tigr als Truppenfahrzeug sehr beliebt.


Apropos beliebt.

Wie du das schon angedeutet hast scheinen die Himars-Raketenwerfer richtig einzuschlagen.


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/himars-raketenwerfer-amerikanisches-waffensystem-laesst-russland-verzweifeln_id_114503175.html
		


Im Artikel gibt es ja auch einen Hinweis auf den Twitter Account von Jimmy und die Dinger scheinen im ständigen Einsatz zu sein und es werden noch einige weitere geliefert auch das M270 MLRS System mit doppelt soviel Rohren.
Auch scheint es keinen Mangel an Munition im Moment zu geben.
Wenn die Russen darauf keine Antwort finden und ihre S300 und S400 scheinen nicht die Möglichkeit zu haben, die Dinger aufzuhalten, wird das in nächster Zeit höchst ungemütlich im Rückwärtigen Raum.
Mal sehen, wenn alle Systeme in der Ukraine sind, ob das ein Gamechanger wird, zumindestens die Russen mit der Dampfwalzentaktik aufhalten zu können, denn ohne Munition an der Front, keine Dampfwalzentaktik.


----------



## Optiki (11. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie du das schon angedeutet hast scheinen die Himars-Raketenwerfer richtig einzuschlagen.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546607263141531650

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546600089082372102

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546590128881147907

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1546585581450313728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wenn alle Systeme in der Ukraine sind, ob das ein Gamechanger wird, zumindestens die Russen mit der Dampfwalzentaktik aufhalten können, denn ohne Munition an der Front, keine Dampfwalzentaktik.


einen Thread dazu habe ich schon mal verlinkt, da kommt auch deine Aussage zu den LKWs, welche du mal vor Wochen getroffen hast, zum tragen: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1544495879884886017

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juli 2022)

das geht so, seitdem die HIMARS dort sind. Die Ukrainer machen derzeit alles an Munitionsdepots und Kommandoständen klein, was sie erreichen können.  Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass die USA (?) auch die Rakteten mit 300km Reichweite liefern wollen.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das geht so, seitdem die HIMARS dort sind. Die Ukrainer machen derzeit alles an Munitionsdepots und Kommandoständen klein, was sie erreichen können.  Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass die USA (?) auch die Rakteten mit 300km Reichweite liefern wollen.


Nein, wollen sie aktuell nicht, die Aussage stammte von zwei amerikanischen Politikern, welche Kyiv besucht haben und sich dafür ausgesprochen haben, aber ansonsten wurde es offiziell nicht in erwähnt und auch nicht in Aussicht gestellt, intern werden sie schon darüber diskutieren.  Die Brücke zur Krim sollen die Ukrainer mit einer Kombination aus Harpoon-Raketen angreifen, das war die letzte offizielle Aussage dazu.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> das geht so, seitdem die HIMARS dort sind. Die Ukrainer machen derzeit alles an Munitionsdepots und Kommandoständen klein, was sie erreichen können.  Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass die USA (?) auch die Rakteten mit 300km Reichweite liefern wollen.


Das schöne daran ist, das sie das mit wohl nur 9 Werfern machen, aber es sollen ja noch zusätzliche HIMARS und eben auch die M270 MLRS diesen oder nächsten Monat kommen. Also wenn ich alles zusammenzähle wohl ~20 Werfer und teilweise mit der M270 MLRS die doppelte fire power. Das wird ungemütlich. Ich bin schon gespannt, wann diese Pionier Eisenbahnbrücke bei Isum mit dem Popen der segnet in die Luft fliegt, das dürfte für die Werfer ein Klax sein, aber die Mun Depots und Kommunikationsstände haben wohl im Moment vorrang.
Warten wir es mal ab, aber im Moment sieht es wieder "rosiger" aus.

Und ja Logistic rules!


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat der bei 1:40 ernsthaft so etwas wie Turnschuhe an, direkt an der Front?!






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545459345214808064

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte ich das schon gezeigt?
Bundeswehr T Shirt, Bundeswehr Hose und Bundeswehrbadelatschen 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ohne Stahlkappe nicht an der Front rumlaufen


Schuhe?
Militärstiefel haben keine Stahlkappe, würde ich überhaupt nicht wollen. Die sind so stabil genug.

Old and busted: Russland beliefert den Iran
New Hotness:





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schuhe?
> Militärstiefel haben keine Stahlkappe, würde ich überhaupt nicht wollen. Die sind so stabil genug.


Ja!
Man ihr seit 30 Jahre weiter von der Standard Ausrüstung und eure heutigen Stiefel sind wohl stabil genug, trotzdem würde ich nicht mit "Turnschuhen" Grenadier spielen, wobei ich gar keine Lust hätte mich in der Ukraine  im Graben rumzudrücken und Infantrist zu spielen! Ist ungesmütlich mit dem ganzen Segen von oben, von Vorne geht ja noch.

Du weißt doch das ich altmodisch bin, ich würde mein gutes altes und zuverlässiges G3 (modifiziert) und meine P1 dabei haben.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man ihr seit 30 Jahre weiter von der Standard Ausrüstung und eure heutigen Stiefel sind wohl stabil genug, trotzdem würde ich nicht mit "Turnschuhen" Grenadier spielen


Es gibt tatsächlich Stiefel die sich wie Sneaker tragen, sehr beliebt im Ort und Häuserkampf (und im Tagesdienst)
Adidas GSG9 zum Beispiel


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

Gestern Abend kam im Ersten eine interessante Doku:

Leben nach Butscha - Trauma und Hoffnung


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hatte ich das schon gezeigt?
> Bundeswehr T Shirt, Bundeswehr Hose und Bundeswehrbadelatschen


Es war hier schon zu sehen, vor paar Tagen. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Old and busted: Russland beliefert den Iran
> New Hotness:
> 
> 
> ...


Durch den Iran wird wohl auch eine der neuen Erdgastrassen führen. Mal sehen wie der Westen, vor allem die USA darauf reagieren wird, es ist ja auch nicht die erste Lieferung von Material aus dem Iran.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nein, wollen sie aktuell nicht


oder doch? man weiss es nicht.









						Thread by @NikGerassimow on Thread Reader App
					

@NikGerassimow: Update #Ukraine Im Überblick: - Kiew plant Rückeroberung vom Süden mit einer Million Soldaten; - schwere HIMARS-Angriffe im #Donbass, russ.Kriegsreporter fordern den Einsatz "bislang nicht genutzter"...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> oder doch? man weiss es nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur weil ein Twitter User zwei fragwürdige Quellen zitiert, heißt das noch lange nichts. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545509716377444355

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So lange nichts von offizieller Seite kommt, wird da nichts kommen. 

Ich bezweifle einfach mal, so wie sich die USA aktuell gibt, dass sie es zulassen, dass die Ukrainer damit direkt die Brücke abschießen, dann eher noch Sachen auf der Krim, welche weniger den Eindruck erwecken, man würde sich gegen die Zivilbevölkerung richtigen, also beispielsweise die zahlreichen Landungsschiffe oder andere militärische Einrichtungen auf der Krim.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Juli 2022)

weiss nicht, was Du immer hast. ich habs doch nun schon dazugeschrieben: wir wissens nicht.  und den rest wird die zeit zeigen, wie üblich.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> weiss nicht, was Du immer hast. ich habs doch nun schon dazugeschrieben: wir wissens nicht.  und den rest wird die zeit zeigen, wie üblich.


Meine fette Katze wird deinen Felix fertig machen, nein alles gut. Es ging mir darum, dass es bis auf die beiden Quellen nichts verwertbares gibt und es wie gesagt, Nichts offizielles ist, die Entscheidungsträger werden schon darüber nachdenken und wahrscheinlich werden sie es dann auch verkünden, nicht das der Russe plötzlich aus dem Bett fällt, wenn es auf der Krim knallt. 

Verstehe ich das eigentlich richtig, das Polen jetzt nochmal 200 Panzer liefern könnte, wenn sie Ersatz aus den USA bekommen oder sind das die bereits gelieferten?

und Spanien liefert jetzt 10 Leos?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das eigentlich richtig, das Polen jetzt nochmal 200 Panzer liefern könnte, wenn sie Ersatz aus den USA bekommen oder sind das die bereits gelieferten?


Also in Form von "Haben" sie noch "sowjetisches/russisches" Material, ja haben sie wohl.








						Polnische Landstreitkräfte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Insgesamt hat oder eher hatte Polen 384; T72M1.
Dabei sind ihre weiteren  232 PT-91 außen vor, und ich glaube auch nicht das die abgegeben würden.
Der PT-91 ist ein in Polen sehr weitgehend modifizierter T72M1, aber wie gesagt der steht glaube ich nicht wirklich zur Diskussion, bleiben insgesamt 384 T72M1, wovon wohl 200-240 schon in der Ukraine sind.


----------



## Rolk (12. Juli 2022)

Reine Spekulation, aber angeblich war Polen in Verhandlungen zur Lizenz-Fertigung des Südkoreanischen Black Panther. Vielleicht schmeißen sie diesen Deal hin und kaufen statt dessen gebraucht in den USA, zusätzlich zu den bereits georderten M1. = Weniger Panzer-Typen Wildwuchs und so wäre eine weitere Abgabe alter Panzer real.


----------



## Optiki (12. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation, aber angeblich war Polen in Verhandlungen zur Lizenz-Fertigung des Südkoreanischen Black Panther. Vielleicht schmeißen sie diesen Deal hin und kaufen statt dessen gebraucht in den USA, zusätzlich zu den bereits georderten M1. = Weniger Panzer-Typen Wildwuchs und so wäre eine weitere Abgabe alter Panzer real.


Ich glaube sie wollen das sogar machen, zumindest hab ich noch nichts anderes gelesen. 

Es wurde heute behauptet, das Polen nochmal eine Ladung gebrauchte Panzer aus den USA bekommt und dann nochmal 200 PT-91 abgeben würde, aber das wären dann einfach 450 Panzer, dass klingt doch etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

> 07:07 Uhr
> Baerbock: Keine Chance auf Verhandlungen mit Russland​
> Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock sieht nach viereinhalb Monaten Krieg gegen die Ukraine derzeit keine Möglichkeit auf Verhandlungen mit Russland. "Worüber kann man mit jemandem verhandeln, der nicht mal bereit ist, mit dem Internationalen Komitee vom Roten Kreuz humanitäre Korridore für die Flucht von Zivilisten zu vereinbaren?", sagte die Grünen-Politikerin dem Magazin "Stern".
> 
> Baerbock wies auch Forderungen nach einem sofortigen Waffenstillstand und Verhandlungen zurück, wie dies eine Reihe von deutschen Prominenten in einem offenen Brief verlangt hatten. "Als Ukrainer empfände ich den Brief als naiv, verstörend, überheblich", sagte sie. "Welches Recht hätte ausgerechnet eine deutsche Außenministerin, für die Ukraine zu entscheiden, welchen Teil ihres Landes sie bitte schön abgibt, wie viele Millionen ihrer Bürgerinnen und Bürger sich Russlands Herrschaft zu unterwerfen haben?"


Ich finde damit hat sie vollkommen Recht.

Gestern Abend im TV:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5Yjk0EmA14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war interessant.


----------



## Breaker_LK (13. Juli 2022)

Ich unterstütze ja durchaus die Sanktionen und sehe Russland klar als Schuldigen vom Krieg. 

Nur Selenskyj geht mir teilweise zu weit. Hier geht es um die Kritik an Kanada das diese die defekte Gas Turbine liefern, welche laut Russland benötigt wird um Deutschland mehr Gas zu liefern. Die Ukraine bekommt vom Westen enorme Unterstützung. Nur müssen diese Länder eben auch schauen das bei denen nicht zu viel Zusammenbricht. 
Finde die Kritik von Selenskyj unangemessen. 








						Ukraine-News am Montag: Selenskyj verurteilt geplante Lieferung von Nord-Stream-1-Turbine
					

»Eine Ausnahme bei den Sanktionen ist eine Manifestation der Schwäche«, sagt der ukrainische Präsident in einer Videobotschaft. Und: Wirtschaftsminister Habeck hofft auf weitere Gaslieferungen aus Russland. Der Überblick.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Nur Selenskyj geht mir teilweise zu weit. Hier geht es um die Kritik an Kanada das diese die defekte Gas Turbine liefern, welche laut Russland benötigt wird um Deutschland mehr Gas zu liefern. Die Ukraine bekommt vom Westen enorme Unterstützung. Nur müssen diese Länder eben auch schauen das bei denen nicht zu viel Zusammenbricht.
> Finde die Kritik von Selenskyj unangemessen.


Das ist vermutlich sein Konzept. Der meint halt, dass er und sein Land jetzt über allem steht, was aber nicht überall der Fall ist.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Die Ukraine bekommt vom Westen enorme Unterstützung. Nur müssen diese Länder eben auch schauen das bei denen nicht zu viel Zusammenbricht.
> Finde die Kritik von Selenskyj unangemessen.


Wie immer macht der Ton die Musik, er kann den Vorgang durchaus kritisieren, aber in einem passenden Ton und vor allem sollte sie davon absehen, rechtliche Schritte gegen Kanada einzuleiten, weil diese angeblich Sanktionen brechen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich sein Konzept. Der meint halt, dass er und sein Land jetzt über allem steht, was aber nicht überall der Fall ist.


Wie du hier auf den Begrifft Konzept kommst, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es ist schon etwas belustigend, wenn die Person, bei sich alles nur um sich selbst dreht, kritisiert, wenn es einem Präsident eines Landes hauptsächlich um sein Land und seine Bevölkerung geht.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Die Ukraine bekommt vom Westen enorme Unterstützung. Nur müssen diese Länder eben auch schauen das bei denen nicht zu viel Zusammenbricht.
> Finde die Kritik von Selenskyj unangemessen.


Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch, dass man sich in Russland bereits wegen der Rückgabe und demnach auch dem Unterlaufen der eigenen Sanktionen das Maul in den Medien zerreißt. Die lachen über Deutschland und stellen deutlich heraus, dass wir nur jämmerliche Abhängige sind. Am Ende wird kaum bedeutend mehr Gas durch die Leitung fließen, sofern da überhaupt noch mal wieder was durch NS1 kommt. Im russischen TV wird schon drauf hingewiesen, dass ja noch mehr Turbinen für die Verdichter an NS1 bald gewartet werden müssten, und folglich auch dadurch nicht die volle Leistung gefahren werden könnte. Süffisant wird noch angemerkt, dass NS2 ja als Alternative bereitstünde...

Selensky erkennt dieses miese Spiel der Russen und benennt es. Wenn wir eines gelernt haben sollten, dann doch dass wir Russland keinen Millimeter weit trauen können. Aber was machen wir? Wir lassen uns mit Anlauf von den Russen in den Hintern treten und geben denen dazu dann noch eine Steilvorlage sich über uns lustig zu machen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Nun die Ukraine bezieht wie gesagt selbst Gas aus Russland und diese Turbine ist ein Signal nach innen:
"Wir haben geliefert, Putin nicht"


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Ukraine bezieht wie gesagt selbst Gas aus Russland und diese Turbine ist ein Signal nach innen:


Das könnte Putin abstellen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

> 12.7.2022 • 20:22 Uhr
> Russischer Staatshaushalt erzielt trotz Sanktionen deutliches Plus​
> Russland hat nach offiziellen Angaben im ersten Halbjahr 2022 trotz Krieg und Sanktionen einen Haushaltsüberschuss im Wert von mehr als 20 Milliarden Euro erzielt. Insgesamt liege das Plus dank gestiegener Einnahmen bei 1,374 Billionen Rubel (etwa 23 Milliarden Euro), teilte das Finanzministerium der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge mit.
> Hintergrund ist der gestiegene Ölpreis, von dem Russland profitiert. Im ersten Halbjahr erlöste Russland demnach durch den Verkauf von Öl und Gas mehr als 100 Milliarden Euro. Das sind 66 Prozent der geplanten Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf fossiler Rohstoffe für das gesamte Jahr 2022.
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Man muss einfach sagen, dass das ohne freie Märkte nicht taugt und wenn Russland davon nichts kaufen kann
bringt ihnen das auch wenig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

@RyzA Ich finde es einfach absolut grauenhaft und wenig sinnstiftend, das du, aber auch teilweise @Optiki , hier in einer Tour irgendwelche Meldungen postest, zu denen dann aber absolut kein diskusionsfördernder Input in eigenen Worten erfolgt.

Ich glaube jeder hier im Thread weiß wie man News zum Ukrainekrieg googeln kann, wo man diese findet und ich habe daher berechtigte Zweifel daran, dass wir hier einen News-Bot brauchen, welcher in einer Tour einfach nur nochmal die Mitteilungen anderer Seiten wiederkeut. 

Das ist einfach nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Diskussionsthreads!
Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt daher auch schon lange mal erwartet, dass die Moderation diesbezüglich endlich mal ein Machtwort spricht.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> @RyzA Ich finde es einfach absolut grauenhaft und wenig sinnstiftend, das du, aber auch teilweise @Optiki , hier in einer Tour irgendwelche Meldungen postest, zu denen dann aber absolut kein diskusionsfördernder Input in eigenen Worten erfolgt.


Meistens habe ich die ja kurz kommentiert. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder hier im Thread weiß wie man News zum Ukrainekrieg googeln kann, wo man diese findet und ich habe daher starke Zweifel daran das wir hier einen News-Bot brauchen, welcher in einer Tour einfach nur die Mitteilungen anderer Seiten wiederkeut.


Hier werden die wichtigsten News gebündelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meistens habe ich die ja kurz kommentiert.


Ach komm, hör auf zu flunkern, meistens kommentierst du diese Posts eben nicht!



RyzA schrieb:


> Hier werden die wichtigsten News gebündelt.


Wichtig auf Basis welcher validen Grundlage, deiner persönlichen Meinung nach?


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wichtig auf Basis welcher validen Grundlage, deiner persönlichen Meinung nach?


Ja meiner Meinung nach. Genauso wie die anderen Twitter Beiträge in ihrem persönliche Ermessen teilen.
Wenn dich was nicht interessiert kannst du es ja überfliegen.
Mich interessiert auch nicht alles was du schreibst.


----------



## Breaker_LK (13. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch, dass man sich in Russland bereits wegen der Rückgabe und demnach auch dem Unterlaufen der eigenen Sanktionen das Maul in den Medien zerreißt. Die lachen über Deutschland und stellen deutlich heraus, dass wir nur jämmerliche Abhängige sind. Am Ende wird kaum bedeutend mehr Gas durch die Leitung fließen, sofern da überhaupt noch mal wieder was durch NS1 kommt. Im russischen TV wird schon drauf hingewiesen, dass ja noch mehr Turbinen für die Verdichter an NS1 bald gewartet werden müssten, und folglich auch dadurch nicht die volle Leistung gefahren werden könnte. Süffisant wird noch angemerkt, dass NS2 ja als Alternative bereitstünde...
> 
> Selensky erkennt dieses miese Spiel der Russen und benennt es. Wenn wir eines gelernt haben sollten, dann doch dass wir Russland keinen Millimeter weit trauen können. Aber was machen wir? Wir lassen uns mit Anlauf von den Russen in den Hintern treten und geben denen dazu dann noch eine Steilvorlage sich über uns lustig zu machen.


Das die aktuelle Lage für Deutschland und Teilen Europa aktuell nicht optimal ist wissen alle. Auch weiß Putin und das russische TV auch so das Deutschland aufgrund der Gas Situation vor größeren Problemen stehen könnte. 
Auch wenn es Deutschland gern so hätte, nur aktuell ist man diesbezüglich noch von Russland abhängig 

Und das weiß auch Selenskyj. Nur er kann nicht erwarten das sich wegen der Ukraine alles in eine schwere Krise stürzt. 
Auch so finde ich das er nicht ständig andere Länder zu kritisieren hat wegen zu wenig Waffenlieferungen ect. 
Die Ukraine bekommt Unterstützung in Milliardenhöhe.

Und ich stehe auch hinter der Ukraine. Nur sollte sollte sich Selenskyj mir der häufigen Kritik etwas zurück halten.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach absolut grauenhaft und wenig sinnstiftend, das du, aber auch teilweise @Optiki , hier in einer Tour irgendwelche Meldungen postest, zu denen dann aber absolut kein diskusionsfördernder Input in eigenen Worten erfolgt.


Sehr gut, wir warten dann auf deine brillanten Beiträge oder die 1 Zeiler welche @Sparanus teilweise als Antworten hinrotzt.

Ich freue mich immer wenn du und andere Leute vollkommen vom Thema abkommen und zum 30 Mal die selbe Diskussion führen.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juli 2022)

Breaker_LK schrieb:


> Und das weiß auch Selenskyj. Nur er kann nicht erwarten das sich wegen der Ukraine alles in eine schwere Krise stürzt.


Du hast den Kern meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Er lautet: Egal was wir machen, die Russen werden uns verarschen und dann über uns lachen.

Selbst Habeck meinte vor einigen Tagen in einem kleinen, nachgeschobenen Beisatz, auf die eigentliche Frage nach den Gasengpässen, dass man Russland mit der Turbine nur das Argument nehmen will. Ob das am Ende für uns mehr Gas bedeuten würde, da hätte  er so seine Zweifel.

Wenn also nicht einmal die eigene Regierung an einen positiven Effekt durch die Rückgabe dieser einen Turbine glaubt, warum dann überhaupt sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben? Das macht null Sinn und spielt, wie man aktuell auch erlebt, nur der russischen Propaganda in die Karten.


----------



## Lotto (13. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast den Kern meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Er lautet: Egal was wir machen, die Russen werden uns verarschen und dann über uns lachen.
> 
> Selbst Habeck meinte vor einigen Tagen in einem kleinen, nachgeschobenen Beisatz, auf die eigentliche Frage nach den Gasengpässen, dass man Russland mit der Turbine nur das Argument nehmen will. Ob das am Ende für uns mehr Gas bedeuten würde, da hätte  er so seine Zweifel.
> 
> Wenn also nicht einmal die eigene Regierung an einen positiven Effekt durch die Rückgabe dieser einen Turbine glaubt, warum dann überhaupt sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben? Das macht null Sinn und spielt, wie man aktuell auch erlebt, nur der russischen Propaganda in die Karten.


Letztendlich kann man es halt drehen wie man möchte: wenn Putin komplett abschalten möchte kann er das einfach machen. Was sind schon die Verträge zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wert die mal abgeschlossen wurden? Richtig: das Papier auf dem sie gedruckt wurden. Da können wir halt rein gar nichts dagegen tun. Wir haben unser Pulver in Form der Sanktionen und Lieferung von Waffen an die Ukraine schon verschossen.
Ansonsten darf man sich halt auch nicht wundern. Wer hat denn ernsthaft geglaubt die Sanktionen/Waffenlieferungen würden ohne Konsequenzen bleiben? Da muss man ja schon sehr naiv sein.
Wie man darauf kommt, dass wir von den Russen verarscht werden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Sie reagieren nur. Nachdem wir denen ans Bein gepi.... haben, kam halt nen noch größerer Strahl zurück. Verarscht hätten die uns wenn wir uns zurückgehalten hätten und trotzdem der Gashahn zugedreht worden wäre. Aber so wie jetzt ist es einfach nur das Echo was zurückkommt. Da können wir uns halt nicht beschweren. Wie bestellt so geliefert. Politisch scheinbar gewollt.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie man darauf kommt, dass wir von den Russen verarscht werden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Sie reagieren nur. Nachdem wir denen ans Bein gepi.... haben, kam halt nen noch größerer Strahl zurück.


Du verkehrst da die Vorzeichen. Russland startet einen Angriffskrieg mit dem Ziel territorialer Ausdehnung des eigenen Staatsgebietes. Darauf reagiert die Welt. Als Reaktion auf diese Reaktion bricht man, obwohl man sich hinstellt und erklärt man würde zu seinen Verträgen stehen, eben diese Verträge. Und du sagst, dass das auch noch ok sei? Srly?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2022)

Ist das Handeln unerwartet? Nein! Hat die deutsche Regierung es dadurch sich für die Freiheit der Ukraine einzusetzen begünstigt? Natürlich!
War letzteres deswegen falsch? Natürlich nicht!

Ich finde es trotzdem richtig die zusätzlichen Scheinargumente von Putin aus dem Weg zu räumen. Der Aufwand dafür ist nahe 0 und so wird er zumindest gezwungen seinen Erpressungsversuch als solchen zu benennen statt sich hinter "technischen Notwendigkeiten" zu verstecken. Vielleicht kann man ja sogar den ein oder anderen @brooker damit überzeugen dass es tatsächlich nur Schmierentheater vom russischen Präsidenten war.


----------



## Breaker_LK (13. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast den Kern meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Er lautet: Egal was wir machen, die Russen werden uns verarschen und dann über uns lachen.
> 
> Selbst Habeck meinte vor einigen Tagen in einem kleinen, nachgeschobenen Beisatz, auf die eigentliche Frage nach den Gasengpässen, dass man Russland mit der Turbine nur das Argument nehmen will. Ob das am Ende für uns mehr Gas bedeuten würde, da hätte  er so seine Zweifel.
> 
> Wenn also nicht einmal die eigene Regierung an einen positiven Effekt durch die Rückgabe dieser einen Turbine glaubt, warum dann überhaupt sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben? Das macht null Sinn und spielt, wie man aktuell auch erlebt, nur der russischen Propaganda in die Karten.


Das wird man sehen. 
Was kam bedenken sollte ist das der Krieg nicht nur in der Ukraine stattfindet. Es ist zusätzlich neben einem Wirtschaftskrieg auch ein Medialer Krieg. 

Deutschland nimmt Russland das Argument das man nur auf die aufgrund der defekten Gas Turbine weniger Gas liefern kann. 
Nun kann es natürlich sein das Russland trotzdem nicht mehr Gas liefert bzw weiterhin weniger Gas liefert. Oder aber Russland liefert wieder die laut Vertrag geltende Menge an Gas und möchte zeigen, seht her, wir halten uns an die Verträge.


----------



## Lotto (13. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du verkehrst da die Vorzeichen. Russland startet einen Angriffskrieg mit dem Ziel territorialer Ausdehnung des eigenen Staatsgebietes. Darauf reagiert die Welt. Als Reaktion auf diese Reaktion bricht man, obwohl man sich hinstellt und erklärt man würde zu seinen Verträgen stehen, eben diese Verträge. Und du sagst, dass das auch noch ok sei? Srly?


Ich sag nicht das es ok ist. Es ist nunmal wie es ist. Macht hat man oder man hat sie eben nicht. Und wenn wir uns einmischen darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man sich die Finger verbrennt. Das hat wie geschrieben nichts mit Verarschung zu tun, sondern ist einfach die logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> 1 Zeiler welche @Sparanus teilweise als Antworten hinrotzt.


Man kann sich ja auch kurz fassen 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn also nicht einmal die eigene Regierung an einen positiven Effekt durch die Rückgabe dieser einen Turbine glaubt, warum dann überhaupt sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben?


Siehe hier:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem richtig die zusätzlichen Scheinargumente von Putin aus dem Weg zu räumen.


Man darf nicht vergessen, dass das für viele Deutsche ein reales Argument ist.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juli 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Pulver in Form der Sanktionen und Lieferung von Waffen an die Ukraine schon verschossen.
> Ansonsten darf man sich halt auch nicht wundern. Wer hat denn ernsthaft geglaubt die Sanktionen/Waffenlieferungen würden ohne Konsequenzen bleiben? Da muss man ja schon sehr naiv sein.


Das unser Pulver verschossen ist, ist ein kompletter Irrtum, bezogen auf die westliche Welt.
Nach Quellen sind sämtliche Tanker die Russisches Öl transportieren im Westen versichert, man kann sämtliche Softwareupdates für Betriebssysteme aller Art (Handy, PC, Serveretc. etc,) sofort einstellen, man könnte sie sogar stilllegen, wenn man wollte, es gibt noch eine ganze Menge Mittel, mit denen man Russland, seiner Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung mächtig weh tuen könnte!


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

> 18:01 Uhr
> 
> EU will neue russische Pässe für Ukrainer nicht anerkennen​
> Die Europäische Union droht Ukrainerinnen und Ukrainern mit neuen russischen Pässen mit einem Einreiseverbot. Die EU werde solche Papiere nicht anerkennen, teilte der Außenbeauftragte Josep Borrell mit. Die neue russische Gesetzgebung, die für alle Ukrainerinnen und Ukrainer das Verfahren zum Erhalt der russischen Staatsbürgerschaft vereinfacht, sei eine weitere eklatante Verletzung der ukrainischen Souveränität.
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Bürger der besetzten Gebiete das nicht freiwillig tun.




> 17:41 Uhr
> Nordkorea erkennt selbst ernannte Republiken in der Ost-Ukraine an​
> Nordkorea erkennt als drittes Land nach Russland und Syrien die zwei von Separatisten ausgerufenen Republiken in der Ost-Ukraine an. Dies erklärt ein Vertreter der selbst ernannten Volksrepublik Donezk, die wie auch die Volksrepublik Luhansk von pro-russischen Kräften kontrolliert wird. Einer Meldung der Nachrichtenagentur Tass zufolge bestätigt die nordkoreanische Botschaft in Moskau den Schritt.


Als nächstes erkennt dann bestimmt der Iran die selbsternannten Republiken an.



> 17:38 Uhr
> Beratungen zu Getreidekrise in Istanbul beendet​
> Nach russisch-ukrainischen Verhandlungen über eine mögliche Wiederaufnahme der Getreidelieferungen gibt es keine Anzeichen auf einen Durchbruch. Das in Istanbul abgehaltene anderthalbstündige Treffen unter Beteiligung der Türkei und der UNO seien "zu Ende gegangen", erklärte das türkische Verteidigungsministerium in einer kurzen Mitteilung, ohne Hinweise auf mögliche Ergebnisse zu geben. Es handelte sich um die ersten direkten Verhandlungen zwischen Russland und der Ukraine seit März.Nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums zuvor legte die Delegation aus Moskau "ein Paket von Vorschlägen zur schnellstmöglichen praktischen Lösung dieser Frage vor". Wie dieses Paket aussehen soll, ließ Armeesprecher Igor Konaschenkow allerdings offen.



Wenn sich da bald nicht etwas tut sterben tatsächlich viele Menschen an Hunger. Über 900 Millionen Menschen weltweit sollen betroffen sein.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Bürger der besetzten Gebiete das nicht freiwillig tun.


Die Leute haben so oder so die Arschkarte, mich würde ja mal interessieren, was für Sachen die da in den Ausweis schreiben, eigentlich müsste ja dann trotzdem noch die richtigen Geburtsorte drin stehen, eventuell in russischer Schriftweise.


RyzA schrieb:


> Als nächstes erkennt dann bestimmt der Iran die selbsternannten Republiken an.


Die beiden Ländern sind aber erstmal nicht relevant, interessanter fand ich da eher noch die Aussage von Tokayev (Kazakhstan), welcher sie nicht anerkennt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn sich da bald nicht etwas tut sterben tatsächlich viele Menschen an Hunger. Über 900 Millionen Menschen weltweit sollen betroffen sein.


An einem Hafen werden ja jetzt schon ein paar Schiffe beladen, aber auch Russland müsste nach Afrika liefern, laut unserem Anti-Spiegel-Leser liefern die ja angeblich nur nicht an Swiftländer.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Leute haben so oder so die Arschkarte, mich würde ja mal interessieren, was für Sachen die da in den Ausweis schreiben, eigentlich müsste ja dann trotzdem noch die richtigen Geburtsorte drin stehen, eventuell in russischer Schriftweise.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die beiden Ländern sind aber erstmal nicht relevant, interessanter fand ich da eher noch die Aussage von Tokayev (Kazakhstan), welcher sie nicht anerkennt.


Der Iran ist in sofern relevant, dass er jetzt auch Waffen und Drohnen an Russland für den Krieg in der Ukraine liefert.
Außerdem für die Stabilität im nahen Osten. Israel und Saudi-Arabien könnten auch ihr Verhalten dadurch ändern.


Optiki schrieb:


> An einem Hafen werden ja jetzt schon ein paar Schiffe beladen, aber auch Russland müsste nach Afrika liefern, laut unserem Anti-Spiegel-Leser liefern die ja angeblich nur nicht an Swiftländer.


So wie es aussieht geht das nur sehr schleppend voran.


----------



## Optiki (13. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Iran ist in sofern relevant, dass er jetzt auch Waffen und Drohnen an Russland für den Krieg in der Ukraine liefert.
> Außerdem für die Stabilität im nahen Osten. Israel und Saudi-Arabien könnten auch ihr Verhalten dadurch ändern.


Sie haben aber nicht die Stellung in der Welt, einen Einfluss auf das Anerkennen dieser Gebiete zu haben.

Waffenlieferungen sind ja nochmal etwas anderes und das es mehre Lager gibt, ist ja auch nicht unbedingt neu. 

Der Iran hat wohl heute bestritten Waffen geliefert und Drohen liefern zu wollen, obwohl es bei den Waffen schon einige Militärflüge gab. Bei den Drohnen gibt es wohl eine kleines Wettrennen, um die Position des bessere Drohnenfertigers gegen die Türkei, also ist die Chance sehr hoch. 

Drohen können die Russen gut gebrauchen, zumindest gab es die Aussage von einigen Bloggern. 



RyzA schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht geht das nur schleppend voran.


Es wurde sich ja jetzt wohl ein Gremium geeinigt, aber solange Russland nicht auch nach Afrika liefert( von ihrem eigenen Anbau) wird das nichts, wobei das auch nicht ausreichen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was mich dabei aber gerade wunder, warum die Ukraine dann aktuell hauptsächlich hinter Donezks mit dem Himars angreift.



Verfügbarkeit und Verfügbarkeit von Zielen würde ich tippen. Sie haben bislang noch nicht wirklich viele und wenn sie die mal zur Abwehr eines großen russischen Manövers brauchen sollten, dann wohl im Donbass. Umgekehrt hat die russische Armee dahin vergleichsweise gute Versorgungsstrukturen und wegen den Offensiven schwankenderen Bedarf.
=> Es dürfte mehr von den großen Munitionslagern geben, auf die die Ukraine im Moment gerne feuert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch scheint es keinen Mangel an Munition im Moment zu geben.



Im Moment. Im Moment ist aber auch gerade die große US-Lieferung angekommen und prinzipiell ist der Munitionsnachschub schon immer das Problem solcher Systeme gewesen. Weiß jemand, wieviel die USA da mittlerweile zugesagt haben? Anfangs war mal von einigen 100 Schuss die Rede gewesen und HIMARS kann, auch wenn man noch ein paar Fahrzeiten mit einrechnet, sicherlich 8-10 * 6 am Tag verschießen. Acht Stück hätten die ursprünglichen Ankündigungen also binnen zwei Tagen verbraucht. Aber seitdem habe ich viele Nachrichten mit "kündigt mehr Munition" gesehen, ohne konkrete Zahlenangaben.

Gegenmaßnahmen gegen die Werfer an sich hat Russland in ihrer bisherigen Taktik jedenfalls nicht gehabt. M270 ist noch einigermaßen Träge, aber in einem Gebiet mit ehemals gut ausgebauten und noch teilweise intakten Straßennetz hat die nach allen bisherigen Anzeichen träge bis inexistente russische Aufklärung keine Chance, vor dem Angriff Schüsse auf LKW-gestützte Raketenartillerie zu lenken und nach dem Feuern ist so ein Raketenwerfer lange weg, bevor Konterartilleriefeuer eintrifft - ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Russen mit ihrer normalen Munition auf diese Entfernungen überhaupt nicht präzise genug schießen können. Wenn dann müssten sie ihre Luftwaffe wieder in ukrainischen Luftraum schicken - was zuletzt mehr Probleme für die Russen gebracht als gelöst hat.

Laut Radiomeldung von heute soll Russland jetzt eine größere Ladung Drohnen aus dem Iran angefordert haben, also sind sie sich der Lücke bewusst. Ob sie die schließen können, muss man abwarten. (Wo hat der Iran eigentlich Chips für Drohnenproduktion her? China?)




Optiki schrieb:


> Durch den Iran wird wohl auch eine der neuen Erdgastrassen führen. Mal sehen wie der Westen, vor allem die USA darauf reagieren wird, es ist ja auch nicht die erste Lieferung von Material aus dem Iran.



Der Westen kann sich keinen Krieg gegen den Iran leisten. Weder zusätzlich noch von der Eigengefährdung (insbesondere Israels) her, in Anbetracht des großen Raketenarsenals da. Und noch mehr sanktionieren geht ja kaum, da hat Trump aus Spaß am Sadismus alles rausgelassen und niemand hat ihn gestoppt.

Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass irgend jemand eine Gaspipeline IN eines der Länder mit den größten Reserven fossiler Energieträger weltweit als Problem ansieht  .
Das spannende ist, wie man von da aus weitergeht: Aus den verbündeten 'stans geht es nur nach China, bringt Russland also nichts. Irak, Pakistan und Türkei sind keine Freunde des Irans oder anderer Russlandverbündeter. Bleibt nur via Afghanistan nach Indien. Das scheint tatsächlich der russsische Plan zu sein. Aber sagen wir mal so:
"Afghanistan + internationales Projekt"
"Afgahnistan + 100te km langes, hochempfindliches Stück Infrastruktur"
"Afghanistan + sich für seine Rohstoffversorgung darauf verlassen"
"Afghanistan + irgendwas machen, dass paramilitärischen US-Verbünden nicht passen könnte"
"Afghanistan + Russland"
  
(Und als Bonus: "Russland + Gaspipelinetechnik")




Optiki schrieb:


> Es wurde heute behauptet, das Polen nochmal eine Ladung gebrauchte Panzer aus den USA bekommt und dann nochmal 200 PT-91 abgeben würde, aber das wären dann einfach 450 Panzer, dass klingt doch etwas unrealistisch.



Polen will neueste Westtechnik und idealerweise homogen. Wenn sie ihre Panzertruppen mit M1A1 auf halbwegs aktullem Stand oder gar vom Himmel herbeigezauberte A7V neu aufstellen können, geben die ihre x-fach nachgerüsteten Sowjetmodelle sicherlich mit Kusshand her. Ich sehe aber noch nicht, dass sie so etwas bekommen. Aus rein produktionstechnischen Gründen auf alle Fälle nicht schnell genug (es sei denn, die US Army liefert aus eigenen Beständen) und eine Rüstungslücke will sich Polen als Grenzland zu Weißrussland nicht leisten. Die geben nur soviel, wie sie ersetzt bekommen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich sein Konzept. Der meint halt, dass er und sein Land jetzt über allem steht, was aber nicht überall der Fall ist.



Selenski stellt seit Jahren Maximalforderungen. Nicht ohne Grund. Und natürlich verliert er bei DEM GRUND den Blick dafür, dass es noch irgendwelche andere Bedürfnisse gibt, die auch wichtig sein könnten - das Überleben der eigenen Nation steht halt um einiges höher als der warme Winterarsch eines Landes, dass einen 8 Jahre lang im Stich gelassen hat.

Von daher: Aus seiner Perspektive vollkommen nachvollziehbar und erwartbar.

Was nicht heißt, dass man in alle Selenski-Forderungen einstimmen muss. In dem Fall bin aber ausnahmsweise mal seiner Meinung - wie Habeck nach Putins Pfeife tanzt bringt nichts außer Schaden.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das unser Pulver verschossen ist, ist ein kompletter Irrtum, bezogen auf die westliche Welt.
> Nach Quellen sind sämtliche Tanker die Russisches Öl transportieren im Westen versichert, man kann sämtliche Softwareupdates für Betriebssysteme aller Art (Handy, PC, Serveretc. etc,) sofort einstellen, man könnte sie sogar stilllegen, wenn man wollte, es gibt noch eine ganze Menge Mittel, mit denen man Russland, seiner Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung mächtig weh tuen könnte!



Hat Microsoft nicht schon alles eingestellt? Apple dürfte sowieso keine große Rolle spielen; bei Android kann man wegen Open Source halt wenig machen. Sicherheitsupdates werden die Russen aber im Moment genausowenig interessieren, wie Tankerversicherungen, und wenn es tatsächlich Anzeichen für Abschaltungen gibt, kappt Putin halt das Internet. Darauf ist Russland vorbereitet.

Was wir noch an Pulver haben:
- Königsberg komplett abtrennen. Wenn Russland der EU den Handelskrieg erklärt (wie gesagt: Bislang gab es nur Sanktionen gegen Kriegsverbrecher), müssen wir uns nicht an russischer Versorgung beteiligen.
- Strafzölle auf sämtlichen verbliebenen russischen Importe in höher der Differenz zwischen alten Liefer- und aktuellem Marktpreis, sodass er keine Extragewinne mehr mitnehmen kann. Das sollte meiner Meinung nach sowieso schon längst mal der Fall sein.
- Ein Nahrungshilfsprogramm für eindeutigt bdrüftigere Länder in Afrika, das leider dazu führt, dass die russischen Einkäufer in Europa kaum noch was bekommen.
- Steter Rückbau von Handelsbeziehungen mit allen Ländern, die Russland noch unterstützen.

Vor allem der letzte Punkt ist ein ganzes Fass Pulver, denn außer seiner Handvoll Öltanker kann Putin den meisten "Partnern" nichts bieten und das ist viel weniger, als diese vom Westen bekommen. Bislang bedienen sich BICS & Co auf beiden Seiten. Wenn sie sich entscheiden müssen, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass sie zu Russland stehen.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Russen aber im Moment genausowenig interessieren, wie Tankerversicherungen,


Die Russen haben aber (so gut wie) keine Tanker. Guck dir mal an, wem die Teile gehören.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Juli 2022)

ich weiss, ich weiss - so manch einer mag es nicht, wenn man hier einfach so zwitscherfäden teilt. ich machs trotzdem.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547296445488713729

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> und, da er quasi darum bittet
> (First, please listen to this audio for background & context on Wind of Change, the FSB letters, Vladimir Osechkin, and myself):






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxFRfxEoQ-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gibt es aber auch direkt im Tweet als 2.

in diesem Sinne... geruhsame Nacht und so.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

> 13.7.2022 • 21:21 Uhr
> Kiew hofft auf Raketen mit größerer Reichweite​
> Die Ukraine hofft auf Raketen aus den USA mit größerer Reichweite. "Auf allen Ebenen führt unser Staat Gespräche mit US-Vertretern über die Bereitstellung von Raketen größerer Reichweite für die HIMARS-Raketenwerfer", sagte Fedir Wenislawskyj, Mitglied des Verteidigungsausschusses im Parlament, im ukrainischen Fernsehen. Derzeit verfüge die Armee für diesen Raketenwerfertyp nur über Geschosse mit einer Reichweite von rund 70 Kilometern. Es existieren jedoch auch Raketen für Ziele in gut 300 und 500 Kilometer Entfernung.
> 
> In den vergangenen Tagen hatte das ukrainische Militär bereits mehr als ein Dutzend Objekte im teils weit entfernten Hinterland der russischen Truppen erfolgreich mutmaßlich mit HIMARS-Raketenwerfern angegriffen. Kiew setzt zudem die weniger präzisen Raketen des sowjetischen Typs Totschka-U auf Entfernungen von bis zu 120 Kilometern ein.


Die Tage wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass die Russen nicht nur mit Raketen in höherer Reichweite verfügen, sondern auch deutlich mehr abfeuern. Mir war vorher schon klar das sie mehr Raketenartiellerie haben.
Aber die Zahlen waren bei wenigen hundert auf ukrainischer Seite und mehreren tausend auf russischer Seite. Täglich.
Also ungefähr ein Verhältnis von 1:10. Dazu kommt eben noch der Reichweitenvorteil.
Wenn die Ukrainer ihrer Geschütze aufstellen und abfeuern, werden die auch schnell beschädigt oder zerstört.

*Edit:* Anders als es zuerst hieß soll es wohl eine Einigung beim blockierten Getreide geben.



> In den Verhandlungen über Getreide-Exporte aus der Ukraine ist nach türkischen Angaben eine Einigung gelungen. Verteidigungsminister Akar erklärte, Russland und die Ukraine hätten sich darauf geeinigt, ein Koordinationszentrum einzurichten. So könnten die Sicherheit der Meeresrouten garantiert und die Lieferungen der Schiffe kontrolliert werden. Eine Vereinbarung soll kommende Woche in Istanbul unterzeichnet werden. Dort hatten beide Seiten gemeinsam mit Vertretern der Türkei und von den Vereinten Nationen am Mittwoch verhandelt, wie ukrainische Getreideexporte wieder ermöglicht werden können. Schätzungen zufolge hängen derzeit in ukrainischen Häfen etwa 20 Millionen Tonnen Getreide fest. Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskij zeigt sich in seiner nächtlichen Videoansprache zuversichtlich, dass die russische Blockade bald aufgehoben werde.


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg: Einigung im Streit über ukrainische Getreideexporte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Russen haben aber (so gut wie) keine Tanker. Guck dir mal an, wem die Teile gehören.



Genauso wie die Flugzeuge: Praktisch demjenigen, in dessen Hafen sie liegen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die Zahlen waren bei wenigen hundert auf ukrainischer Seite und mehreren tausend auf russischer Seite. Täglich.



Hast du eine Quelle zu den Zahlen, in denen ggf. noch mehr steht?
Ohne Wissen über die Typen sagt das ja leider wenig aus, denn die Spanne von Russland eingesetzter "Raketen" reicht von 50er Salven Grad bis zu einzeln gefeuerten Iskander und auf ukrainischer Seite sieht es ähnlich aus. Volle 100 große Lenkwaffen pro Tag würden mich auf ukrainischer Seite genauso überraschen, wie nur 1000 Kleinkram entlang der gesamten russischen Front.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle zu den Zahlen, in denen ggf. noch mehr steht?
> Ohne Wissen über die Typen sagt das ja leider wenig aus, denn die Spanne von Russland eingesetzter "Raketen" reicht von 50er Salven Grad bis zu einzeln gefeuerten Iskander und auf ukrainischer Seite sieht es ähnlich aus. Volle 100 große Lenkwaffen pro Tag würden mich auf ukrainischer Seite genauso überraschen, wie nur 1000 Kleinkram entlang der gesamten russischen Front.


Leider nicht. Das wurde vorgestern bei Markus Lanz gesagt als er Richard David Precht zu Gast hatte.
Aber ob gelenkt und ungelenkt haben sie nicht gesagt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Flugzeuge: Praktisch demjenigen, in dessen Hafen sie liegen.


Was erzählst du da?!
97% des expoertierten russischen Oils werden mit Charter Reeddereien und deren Tankern transportiert und diese Tanker kommen alle aus dem Westen und sind dort versichert. Wenn Sanktionen verbieten für russisches Oil zu fahren, dann wird das mehr als eng.


----------



## Optiki (14. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle zu den Zahlen, in denen ggf. noch mehr steht?
> Ohne Wissen über die Typen sagt das ja leider wenig aus, denn die Spanne von Russland eingesetzter "Raketen" reicht von 50er Salven Grad bis zu einzeln gefeuerten Iskander und auf ukrainischer Seite sieht es ähnlich aus. Volle 100 große Lenkwaffen pro Tag würden mich auf ukrainischer Seite genauso überraschen, wie nur 1000 Kleinkram entlang der gesamten russischen Front.


Das ist alles durcheinander gewürfelt, aus irgendwelche Verhältnissen und Aussagen von der Front die letzten Wochen, da war teilweise sogar von 20 zu 1 die Rede. Da gab es auch mal einen Artikel von größeren englischsprachigen Zeitung.


Hier mal eine andere Aufstellung, natürlich ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547623993170993153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. Juli 2022)

ich sollte die zwitschermaschine nach der spätschicht einfach nicht mehr anschmeißen. wenn Du glück hast, schaust Du dir den tweet erst "morgen" (-->nach der nacht) an. ob der kaffee da noch schmeckt?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547708675409580032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2022)

Nun die Lösung ist die hier:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547732993434796033

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Traurig, dass man das Töten nur durch das Töten verhindern kann.
Es geht mir grade als Soldat häufig durch den Kopf, dass ich eventuell mal
für den Tod eines Menschen verantwortlich bin, aber ich für den Tod von deutlich mehr
Menschen verantwortlich bin wenn ich nicht töte.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Traurig, dass man das Töten nur durch das Töten verhindern kann.
> Es geht mir grade als Soldat häufig durch den Kopf, dass ich eventuell mal
> für den Tod eines Menschen verantwortlich bin, aber ich für den Tod von deutlich mehr
> Menschen verantwortlich bin wenn ich nicht töte.


Und wie das Töten durch Kriege "legitimiert" und von vielen als normal angesehen wird.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2022)

Und falls sich jemand fragt wo das russische Öl gerade hin geht -_- 








						Zur Stromgewinnung: Saudi-Arabien verdoppelt Öl-Importe aus Russland
					

Der größte Öl-Exporteur der Welt kauft angesichts historisch niedriger Preise fast 650.000 Tonnen des Brennstoffs aus Russland. Das importierte Öl verwendet das Königreich zur Stromerzeugung.




					m.faz.net


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und falls sich jemand fragt wo das russische Öl gerade hin geht -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na mal gucken ob Biden das bei seinem bald anstehenden Besuch in Saudi-Arabien anspricht, oder ob man sich das einfach "freundlich" unter den Tisch sparen wird.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und falls sich jemand fragt wo das russische Öl gerade hin geht -_-


Mal bawarten, wie viel davon nach den kommenden Tage noch bleibt, schließlich wird ab heute der US Präsident dort mit den Verantwortlichen das eine oder andere deutliche Wort reden.  Es ist so, wie es @Don-71 beschrieb; am Ende wollen sie so gut wie alle Geschäfte mit uns und nicht mit Russland machen. Wird Zeit es denen mal klar zu machen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und falls sich jemand fragt wo das russische Öl gerade hin geht -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss mir noch mal einer erklären, da pumpt ein Land 10 Millionen Barrel am Tag aus seinem eigenen Boden, kauft aber Öl zur "Stromerzeugung" aus Russland, kann das irgend jemand betriebswirtschaftlich auch nur halbwegs einordnen?
Ich meine das russische Öl müsste mit Transport billiger sein, als saudi arabisches Öl in der Förderung kostet und das ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Also wenn russisches Öl nicht eine bestimmte Zusammensetzung/Eigenschaft hat, die wohl unbedingt gebraucht wird, macht das null Sinn.
Ich kann mir da keinen Reim draus machen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

> Knapp fünf Monate nach dem Angriff auf die Ukraine hat Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin den Weg freigemacht für eine stärkere Ausrichtung der russischen Wirtschaft auf Bedürfnisse der Armee. Der Kremlchef unterzeichnete am Donnerstag ein Gesetz, das der Regierung „Spezialmaßnahmen“ für Militäreinsätze im Ausland erlaubt. Damit können einzelne Branchen zur Belieferung der Streitkräfte verpflichtet werden. Zudem können Arbeiter in diesen Betrieben zu Nacht-, Wochenend- und Feiertagsarbeit sowie zum Verzicht auf Urlaub gezwungen werden.
> 
> Auf eine Frage, unter welchen Umständen die Regierung gedenke, solche Maßnahmen umzusetzen, antwortete Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow nach Angaben der Agentur Interfax lediglich: „In dem Maße, in dem die Regierung es für sinnvoll hält, hat sie das Recht, sie (die Maßnahmen) anzuwenden.“


Quelle: Putin ebnet Weg für Ausrichtung der Wirtschaft aufs Militär

Dann lässt die Generalmobilmachung bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann lässt die Generalmobilmachung bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


Nö, denn im Grunde sind das ähnliche Gesetze wie in den USA. Die haben die nur schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> kann das irgend jemand betriebswirtschaftlich auch nur halbwegs einordnen?


Ja, Stützkäufe, damit die Preise nicht noch weiter verfallen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nö, denn im Grunde sind das ähnliche Gesetze wie in den USA. Die haben die nur schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten.


Das die USA nicht wenig Militärausgaben haben war mir klar. Aber nicht das ihre Wirtschaft auf Krieg eingestellt ist.

Falls eine Generalmobilmachung doch kommen sollte, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Ukraine einfach überrannt wird. Man sieht jetzt schon im Osten der Ukraine die deutliche Überlegenheit Russlands.
Da sind die bisherigen Waffenlieferungen leider nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
Klar ohne diese wäre der Krieg schon längst entschieden.
Aber mal eine Haubitze hier und ein Raketenwerfer da bringen scheinbar gar nichts.
Die werden einfach zusammengeschossen.
Es müsste noch viel mehr kommen. Und ich würde die schweren Geschütze auch erstmal sammeln und nicht einzeln an die Front schicken. Das ist sinnloser Verschleiß.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja, Stützkäufe, damit die Preise nicht noch weiter verfallen.


Also sie fördern 10 Millionen Barrel täglich und kaufen auf dem Markt 48000 Barrel täglich, um den Preis zu stützen?
Leuchtet mir nicht ein, weil es gibt ja noch zig andere Förder Länder, da sind 48000 Barrel täglich weiniger als Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die USA nicht wenig Militärausgaben haben war mir klar. Aber nicht das ihre Wirtschaft auf Krieg eingestellt ist.


Nein, die haben auch Gesetze, wo der Staat die Wirtschaft zwingen kann für einen Krieg zu produzieren.


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nö, denn im Grunde sind das ähnliche Gesetze wie in den USA. Die haben die nur schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten.


Gerade von dir hätte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet, als so eine einfache Ablenkung in Richtung USA.



RyzA schrieb:


> Falls eine Generalmobilmachung doch kommen sollte, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Ukraine einfach überrannt wird. Man sieht jetzt schon im Osten der Ukraine die deutliche Überlegenheit Russlands.


Die normale Militärwirtschaft Russlands soll wohl schon nicht so effizient arbeiten und viel an Vetternwirtschaft leiden. Auch wenn hier viele gerne Vergleiche zu älteren Kriegen ziehen, hat sich die Technologie und Fertigung schon weiterentwickelt. Putin hat nach den letzten Kriegen der 2000er Jahre versucht sein Militär aufzurüsten und hat es nicht wirklich geschafft. Eine Umstellung auf Kriegswirtschaft wird vlt mehr Munition hervorbringen, aber beim Rest wird es Steigerung geben und dann nähert man sich ganz schnell einer Grenze, da helfen auch keine hunderte Betriebe.

Böse Zungen würden auch behaupten, dass in Russland öfters mal an der falschen Stelle geraucht wird, das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Ebenfalls müssen sie aufpassen mit ihren Werkzeugen/Maschinen und Equipment bei der Förderung von Rohstoffen, solange sie keine Alternative aus dem Westen haben.

Eine Mobilisierung heißt auch nicht, dass von heute auf morgen, alle verfügbaren Soldaten an der Front stehen und genug Equipment haben. Viele ehemalige Wehrpflichtige berichten über ihre schlechte Ausbildung und Unkenntnis. Viele ehemalige Soldaten haben einen unbekannten körperlichen und geistigen Zustand, ich mein Russland ist nich gerade unbekannt für die Probleme mit Alkoholismus und der vergleichsweise niedrigen Lebenserwartung. Es müssten also definitiv erstmal Einheiten ausgebildet werden, aktuell gibt es ja schon Meldung, dass es den Russen an brauchbarere Infanterie fehlt und sie deswegen freiwillige aus der Marine oder Luftstreitkräfte nehmen.

Bei der Ausrüstung ist es auch fraglich, ob sie die Leute alle ausreichend ausstatten können oder sagen wir zeitgemäß. Eine AK werden sie vlt noch finden und Munition, wobei da wohl auch der Schwund auch schon riesig war (Lord of War) und danach wird es schon schwierig, da werden die Separatisten schon viel bekommen haben und der Rest ist uralt und teilweise im schlechten Zustand. Es gab mal Bilder von einer Lieferung in die Separatistengebiete, die Westen waren alle steinalt, mit verrosteten Metallplatten und Blutflecken.

Bei Artillerie haben sie ja jetzt schon einen Vorteil und ich denke mal, da haben sie schon genug aus den Lagern geholt. Da wurden schon Sachen aus dem 2 Weltkrieg und den 60er aus dem Lager gezogen. Da kommt dann wieder die Frage auf, wie verlässlich sind diese Teile nach den ganze Jahren der Lagerung. Es häufen sich zuletzt auch die Meldungen über Iskander Raketen, welche einfach knapp über dem Boden explodiert sind.

Bei den ganzen anderen Fahrzeugen, haben sie auch schon hohe Stückzahlen verloren. So extrem viel Panzer werden sie nicht einfach so herstellen können oder nur mit deutlich kleinerem Funktionsumfang. Sie könnten mehr Panzer aus dem Lager holen, weil sie dann mehr Leute dafür haben, aber ob das die Panzer unbedingt besser macht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Sie haben nicht die klimatischen Bedingen für eine gute Lagerung und auch nicht Gelder, damit die ganzen Panzer immer sicher in Hallen standen, dann wurden zahlreiche Gelder für die Fuhrpark veruntreut und auch Teile wurden einfach geklaut.

Bei den Drohnen gibt es es viele Berichten, dass diese Mangelware sind. Teilweise schaffen des deren Drohne nicht mal aus deren Gebiet raus, weil sie von deren Abwehrsystem ausgeschaltet werden. Die Soldaten fordern wohl die Beschaffung von Konsumenten-Drohnen, aber deren Vorgesetzte wären sich noch dagegen. Oft werden solchen Drohnen dann über Crowdfunding gekauft. Die Situation könnte sich natürlich jetzt ändern, wenn da wirklich Drohnen geliefert werden sollten.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Gerade von dir hätte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet, als so eine einfache Ablenkung in Richtung USA.


Hä? Ryza wundert sich über die russische Gesetzgebung und leitet davon einen ersten Schritt zur Generalmobilmachung ab. Ich schreibe dazu nur, dass die USA so was schon deutlich länger haben. Es hatte bisher auch keinen Einfluss. Was ist daran bitte Ablenkung?


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hä? Ryza wundert sich über die russische Gesetzgebung und leitet davon einen ersten Schritt zur Generalmobilmachung ab. Ich schreibe dazu nur, dass die USA so was schon deutlich länger haben. Es hatte bisher auch keinen Einfluss. Was ist daran bitte Ablenkung?


Zugegeben ich habe den Satz mehrmals umformuliert und war nicht ganz zufrieden, von mir aus können wir auch auf einen anderen Begriff einigen. Ich weiß das du es geschrieben hast, um @RyzA den Hinweis zu geben, dass man daraus nicht direkt den Ersten Schritt für eine Generalmobilmachung, jedoch finde ich es nicht passend. Es ist macht schon einen Unterschied wann und zu welche Ereignis man eine solche Gesetzgebung auf den Weg bringt. Die USA befinden sich ja nach meinem Wissenstand, aktuell nicht in einem Angriffskriegs mit einem souveränen Land und erleidet aktuell auch keine größeren Verluste. Selbst wenn ein solches Gesetz, zu einem solchen Zeitpunkt in der Geschichte der USA erlassen wurde, heißt es auch nicht, dass dieser Status 1 zu 1 auf Russland jetzt anwendbar ist. Wenn Russland jetzt also den Schritt geht, dass sie in dieser Situation anfangen geänderte Gesetze zu erlassen, kann das schon ein mulmiges Gefühl bei bestimmten Personen auslösen und der Gedanke, welcher da geäußert wurden, kann da durchaus wachsen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Da ich den Russen alles zutraue, und das auch schon zig Male hier so geschrieben habe, ist es mir persönlich wumpe wann und und in welchem Kontext die Dinge in Russland machen. Nur weil die mal lauter furzen, fangen hier Leute an den Untergang der Welt heraufziehen zu sehen. Das ist doch genau das, was man im Kreml will. Wir machen uns in die Hose. Dabei sind die der Scheinriese. Aber aus lauter Panik vor Erfrieren, Verhungern, atomar verbrennen und was nicht noch alles, gehen wir denen auf den Leim. Ehrlich! Wenn die Russen einen großen Konflikt lostreten wollen, dann machen die das auch. Daran hindert die nicht ein Millimeter an Zugeständnissen oder Rücksichtnahme von uns. 

Das ist das gleiche mit der Gasdiskussion. NS1 ist tot. Da wird nix mehr sein wie vorher. Wir werden in ein paar Tagen erleben, wie man uns mit Gas erpresst. Sanktionen weg oder kein Gas mehr wird es lauten. Das habe ich für mich schon alles abgehakt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hä? Ryza wundert sich über die russische Gesetzgebung und leitet davon einen ersten Schritt zur Generalmobilmachung ab. Ich schreibe dazu nur, dass die USA so was schon deutlich länger haben. Es hatte bisher auch keinen Einfluss. Was ist daran bitte Ablenkung?


Ich habe mich nicht über die russische Gesetzgebung gewundert. Eher das die USA angeblich dbzgl.  die selbe haben.
Was die Russen machen... da wundert mich schon lange nichts mehr.
Kann ja nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Soll Habeck sich halt mal hinstellen und lautstark fragen, wie die Russen es geschafft haben wollen, mehrere Siemens Turbinen zum Ausfall zu bewegen und warum sie Nordstream 2 gerne fertigstellen wollen, wenn sie nicht mal NS1 ab Leben halten können und eigentlich von dort Turbinen nehmen könnten.

Sich immer nur kleinlaut hinzustellen und zu sagen alles läuft schlecht, bringt am Ende auch nichts. Soll er halt mal eine Rede halten, welche auch in Japan im Mittagsprogramm läuft und es bei der die Duma mal ordentlich anfängt zu drehen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eher das die USA angeblich dbzgl. die selbe haben.








						Defense Production Act – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Eckism (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Falls eine Generalmobilmachung doch kommen sollte, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Ukraine einfach überrannt wird. Man sieht jetzt schon im Osten der Ukraine die deutliche Überlegenheit Russlands.


Nunja, ne Generalmobilmachung heißt ja, das jeder Lappen bei dem rumballern mitmachen muss.
Da werden 95% von denen genauso Leute dabei sein, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Kram haben wie ich...Magazin ungefähr in die Richtung leetballern, die einem jemand zeigt, und dann zu nem Onkel gehen, der das wieder voll macht.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Soll Habeck sich halt mal hinstellen und lautstark fragen, wie die Russen es geschafft haben wollen, mehrere Siemens Turbinen zum Ausfall zu bewegen und warum sie Nordstream 2 gerne fertigstellen wollen, wenn sie nicht mal NS1 ab Leben halten können und eigentlich von dort Turbinen nehmen könnten.


Najo, Habeck ist nicht Kanzler, und Scholz ist körperlich und politisch gefühlt so klein , der brauch sich nicht mal bücken beim Wegducken. 

Bei NS1 ist es wohl so, dass die die Turbinen nach Kanada zur Wartung schicken müssen, dort aber nix mehr werden. Die NS2 Turbinen müsste man ja auch ersteinmal umbauen. Und selbst wenn die Russen gewillt wären da was zu machen, es würde absichtlich viel zu lange dauern. Egal wie wir das argumentativ drehen, der Gasdrops ist gelutscht.


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> ie Turbinen nach Kanada zur Wartung schicken müssen, dort aber nix mehr werden.


sie sind doch schon Turbinen, was sollen sie den noch werden 

wv Turbinen wurden den nach Kanada verschickt und wv sind normalerweise im Einsatz, ich hab etwas von 8 Stück gelesen, ebenfalls hat Kanada schon angekündigt, sie liefern die reparierte Turbine nach Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nunja, ne Generalmobilmachung heißt ja, das jeder Lappen bei dem rumballern mitmachen muss.
> Da werden 95% von denen genauso Leute dabei sein, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Kram haben wie ich...Magazin ungefähr in die Richtung leetballern, die einem jemand zeigt, und dann zu nem Onkel gehen, der das wieder voll macht.


Natürlich wird da auch einfaches "Kanonenfutter" mit bei sein  aber jede  Kugel im Lauf  ist potentiell tödlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich wird da auch einfaches "Kanonenfutter" mit bei sein  aber *jede  Kugel im Lauf  ist potentiell tödlich.*


Nur solange das "Kanonenfutter" auch zumindest ein Gewehr hat, um auch zurückschießen zu können und sich nicht erstmal gefälligst selbst eines auf dem Schlachtfeld organisieren muss.
Dann wären viele davon sprichwörtlich wirklich ehr schon wieder "Tontauben", als echtes "Kanonenfutter".


----------



## Eckism (15. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Natürlich wird da auch einfaches "Kanonenfutter" mit bei sein  aber jede  Kugel im Lauf  ist potentiell tödlich.


Jede Kugel im Lauf ist zumindest weniger Klimaschädlich als ne Kugel, die ausn Lauf gekommen ist.^^
Bei mir ist z.B. die Zielscheibe so ziemlich dad sicherste Objekt im Umkreis von180° vorm Lauf.😅


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei mir ist z.B. die Zielscheibe so ziemlich dad sicherste Objekt im Umkreis von180° vorm Lauf.


Du machst dir keine Vorstellung davon wie gut man auch als Laie zielen und treffen kann, sofern man nicht mit defekter Waffe hantiert oder durch Dauerfeuer das Magazin leerrotzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was erzählst du da?!
> 97% des expoertierten russischen Oils werden mit Charter Reeddereien und deren Tankern transportiert und diese Tanker kommen alle aus dem Westen und sind dort versichert. Wenn Sanktionen verbieten für russisches Oil zu fahren, dann wird das mehr als eng.



So gut wie keiner dieser Tanker fährt unter der Flagge eines gegen Russland aktiven Landes (Russland und China haben sogar unter eigener Flagge mehr große Tanker als "alle sind hier" Panama und für nochmal so viele ist Liberia zuständig), so gut wie keiner unter Kommando einer Mannschaft aus einem gegen Russland aktiven Land und viele werden nicht einmal aus Europa/USA beredert bzw. nur in Charter von einem besitzenden Unternehmen aus Whereverstan. Da setzt du keine Sanktionen von heute auf morgen durch, nur weil die großen Schiffsversicherer in Europa sitzen und weil die Anteilsscheine am Ende der Kette in der Hand europäischer Investoren sind. Und selbst das ist in Betracht chinesischer Großinvestoren keineswegs garantiert. Es fährt zwar sehr viel in euroäischem Auftrag und auf europäische Rechnung, aber sagt im modernen Charterbusiness eben nur etwas darüber auf, wer gerade einen Auftrag erteilt hat.

Wenn du eine Auflistung der Besitz und Kontrollverhältnisse hast, lasse ich mir aber gerne eines bessere belehren. Mit meiner Aussage hat das aber allgemein nichts zu tun:
Ein Transportmittel hat nicht, der irgendwo in Europa mit einem "gehört mir Papier" sitzt. Ein Transportmittel hat der, der es hat. Das gilt für Flugzeuge genauso wie für Tanker. Beide in/nach/von Russland eingesetzten wurden bis zu Erhebung harter Sanktionen Europa zugeschrieben. Erstere werden bis heute von Putin genutzt, bei letzteren wäre ähnliches zu erwarten.





Optiki schrieb:


> Das ist alles durcheinander gewürfelt, aus irgendwelche Verhältnissen und Aussagen von der Front die letzten Wochen, da war teilweise sogar von 20 zu 1 die Rede. Da gab es auch mal einen Artikel von größeren englischsprachigen Zeitung.
> 
> 
> Hier mal eine andere Aufstellung, natürlich ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit
> ...



Thx. Gibt aber auch nur die Verhältnisse der Waffensysteme an, nicht der bei Raketenwerfern entscheidenden Munitionskapazitäten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das muss mir noch mal einer erklären, da pumpt ein Land 10 Millionen Barrel am Tag aus seinem eigenen Boden, kauft aber Öl zur "Stromerzeugung" aus Russland, kann das irgend jemand betriebswirtschaftlich auch nur halbwegs einordnen?
> Ich meine das russische Öl müsste mit Transport billiger sein, als saudi arabisches Öl in der Förderung kostet und das ist kompletter Schwachsinn.



Es muss billiger sein, als *zusätzlich zu förderndes* saudisches Öl kostet und billiger als die Preise in Europa. Nachdem ein relativ großer Teil der Verbraucher aufgehört hat, in Russland zu bestellen, dürften die Saudis ihre Anlagen aber schon am Limit fahren. Für Putin wiederum wären schon Transportkosten + 1 Rubel lohnend, denn ein gewisses Förderminimum hat er sowieso, wenn die Anlagen ohne große Vorbereitungen keinen längeren Stillstand verkraften.




Eckism schrieb:


> Jede Kugel im Lauf ist zumindest weniger Klimaschädlich als ne Kugel, die ausn Lauf gekommen ist.^^



Hängt davon ab, wo die Kugel landet. Menschen sind sehr viel klimaschädlicher als es eine Patrone je sein könnte  .


----------



## Optiki (15. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube Russland bestellt zur Zeit persönlich die Raketen mit 300km Reichweite. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1548021777724362753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (15. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du machst dir keine Vorstellung davon wie gut man auch als Laie zielen und treffen kann, sofern man nicht mit defekter Waffe hantiert oder durch Dauerfeuer das Magazin leerrotzt.


Du hast keine Vorstellung savon, wie oft ich schon aufn Schießstand war...mit Schrot schaff ich 3-4 Krümelchen auf die Scheibe...aber da rede ich noch nicht von den Kreisen.
Zielen ist das eine, beim Abzug ziehen nicht zu verziehen was völlig anderes für mich.
Und beim "bearbeiteten" Abzug ist das wie beim Nerd und nem hübschen Mädel...da verliere ich die Ladung zu früh.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wo die Kugel landet. Menschen sind sehr viel klimaschädlicher als es eine Patrone je sein könnte  .


Der Mensch ansich ist Klimaneutral...sein handeln ist es nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (16. Juli 2022)

sie werden sie bekommen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547873584311283712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... schönes wochenende.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juli 2022)

Eine kleine Gegenrede dazu @Jahtari 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1547987008823275521

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die große Zahl ist schon beeindruckend. Aber "theoretisch" wären wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr möglich.


Jo,
junge Männer in riesengroßen Autos,
welche auch meine Stadt beherbergen,
scheinen darauf aber einfach keinen Bock zu haben


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> scheinen darauf aber einfach keinen Bock zu haben


Das wäre sehr gut. Und wenn dann das ganze Land  noch auf die Straße gehen würde, wäre Schluß mit Putin und seinem Regime.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr gut. Und wenn dann das ganze Land  noch auf die Straße gehen würde, wäre Schluß mit Putin und seinem Regime.


Ähm,
ich rede jetzt von  unseren ukraiinischen Gästen


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> ich rede jetzt von  unseren ukraiinischen Gästen


Ups!Sorry!  
Bin wohl noch nicht richtig wach. Muß mir noch einen Kaffee machen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ups!Sorry!
> Bin wohl noch nicht richtig wach. Muß mir noch einen Kaffee machen.


Kein Ding .

Stehe einfach eher auf, dann hast du mehr vom Tag


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Stehe einfach eher auf, dann hast du mehr vom Tag


Mache ich ja. Aber bin trotzdem wohl noch nicht richtig da.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mache ich ja. Aber bin trotzdem wohl noch nicht richtig da.


Gut ,
um knapp 10 Uhr Samstags kann man schonmal etwas ruhiger sein


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

Etwas was einen sehr nahe geht und wieder den Schrecken dieses fürchterlichen Krieges zeigt:



> Weit entfernt von der Frontlinie im Donbass, im westukrainischen Winnyzja, sind am Donnerstagvormittag russische Raketen eingeschlagen und haben mindestens 23 Menschen getötet, darunter drei Kinder. Eines davon war die vierjährige Lisa. Ein Video von kurz vor ihrem Tod wird derzeit verstärkt in den sozialen Medien geteilt. Auch das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium lud es hoch und bestätigte den Tod des Mädchens.
> 
> Lisas Mutter hatte das Video am Donnerstagmorgen gepostet. Darin ist zu sehen, wie das Mädchen in heller Kleidung und Jeansjacke ihren Kinderwagen schiebt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Die letzten Minuten im Leben der vierjährigen Lisa

Für Putin ist das bestimmt nur ein "Kollateralschaden".


----------



## Steamhammer (16. Juli 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jede Kugel im Lauf ist zumindest weniger Klimaschädlich als ne Kugel, die ausn Lauf gekommen ist.^^
> Bei mir ist z.B. die Zielscheibe so ziemlich dad sicherste Objekt im Umkreis von180° vorm Lauf.😅


Nicht jeder Soldat steht mit der Waffe im Feld - es braucht auch Köche,Techniker,Lageristen usw....alles was ein Militär zum fungtionieren braucht - da ist auch für dich was dabei^^


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine kleine Gegenrede dazu @Jahtari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 offenbar hat auch er in die falsche richtung gedacht:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1548265541617344515

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

> 17:20 Uhr
> Medwedew: NATO und die Ukraine konstante Bedrohung​
> Die NATO und die Ukraine bleiben nach den Worten des Vizechefs des russischen Sicherheitsrates, Dmitri Medwedew, eine dauerhafte Bedrohung für Russland. Solange die NATO und die Ukraine die 2014 annektierte Schwarzmeer-Halbinsel Krim nicht als Teil Russlands anerkennen würden, sei das eine Gefahr für das Land, sagte der frühere Präsident bei einem Treffen mit Veteranen in Wolgograd. "Wenn irgendein anderer Staat glaubt, sei es die Ukraine oder seien es die Staaten der NATO, dass die Krim nicht russisch ist, dann ist das für uns eine systematische Bedrohung", sagte er.
> 
> Medwedew sagte, dass die NATO-Staaten über Atomwaffen verfügten, die gegen Russland gerichtet seien. Wenn an der Spitze der Ukraine wieder "ein verrückter Nationalist oder irgendeine schwache ausführende Figur steht", dann sei das ein Risiko, dass der Konflikt eskaliere.


Putin ist auch so ein verrückter Nationalist.



> 15:47 Uhr
> Armeechef: Schlechte Gesundheit Putins ist "Wunschdenken"​
> Spekulationen über einen schlechten Gesundheitszustand des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin sind nach Einschätzung des britischen Generalstabschefs Tony Radakin Wunschdenken. "Einige der Kommentare, dass es ihm nicht gut geht oder dass ihn sicherlich jemand ermorden oder ausschalten wird, sind meiner Ansicht nach Wunschdenken", sagte Radakin dem Sender BBC. Als professionelle Militärs sähen er und seine Kollegen "ein relativ stabiles Regime in Russland". Kreml-Chef Putin habe es geschafft, "jede Opposition zu unterdrücken", sagte Radakin. "Niemand an der Spitze hat die Motivation, Präsident Putin herauszufordern."
> 
> Über den Ukraine-Krieg sagte der Generalstabschef, dass Russlands Bodentruppen nach Rückschlägen in der Ukraine nun womöglich eine geringere Bedrohung darstellen könnten. Aber Russland sei "weiterhin eine Atommacht", sagte Radakin. Das Land habe überdies "Cyber-Fähigkeiten, Weltraum-Fähigkeiten und spezielle Unter-Wasser-Programme". Diese Programme könnten die Unterwasserkabel bedrohen, über die Daten über die Kontinente hinweg transportiert werden, sagte der Generalstabschef. Der nächste Premierminister Großbritanniens müsse sich bewusst darüber sein, dass Russland derzeit die "größte Gefahr" für das Vereinigte Königreich sei und auf Jahrzehnte hinaus eine Herausforderung bleiben werde.


Das die auch Unterwasserkabel kappen könnten, da hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.



> 11:38 Uhr
> Russland droht wegen Putin-Karikatur mit Klage​
> Die russische Botschaft in der Schweiz hat einen offenen Brief an den Chefredakteur der "Neuen Zürcher Zeitung" (NZZ), Eric Gujer, veröffentlicht und darin mit einer Klage gedroht. Auslöser für die Beschwerde der Botschaft ist "die Veröffentlichung der beleidigenden Karikatur vom Präsidenten der Russischen Föderation" in einem Artikel vom 9. Juli. In dem Artikel hatte die "NZZ" über die "Macht der Memes im Ukraine-Krieg" berichtet und auf der Titelseite zwei solcher Memes abgedruckt.
> 
> Das eine Bild zeigt den ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj als "Captain Ukraine" in Anspielung an die Comic-Heldenfigur Captain America. Das andere Bild zeigt Wladimir Putin mit einer roten Clownsnase und Regenbogenfarben im Gesicht. "Wir sind äusserst empört über die Veröffentlichung der beleidigenden Karikatur", heißt es in dem Brief. Vor allem die Regenbogenfarben, ein Zeichen der LGBTIQ-Bewegung, sind der Botschaft offenbar ein Dorn im Auge. Putin sei ein "ein tiefgläubiger orthodoxer Mann" und "kein Anhänger von der LGBT-Gemeinschaft". Der russische Präsident setze sich für die "Bewahrung traditioneller christlicher Werte in der russischen Gesellschaft ein".


Der Arme. Tut mir richtig leid.


----------



## Optiki (17. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin ist auch so ein verrückter Nationalist.


Eigentlich spricht doch Medwedew doch von sicher selber oder, wenn er von schwacher Marionette spricht. Russland schürt also wieder Angst vor den Probleme, die sie selber massiv haben.

Mit der Ansprache wollen sie sowieso nur Angst schüren, damit die USA nicht die Raketen mit 300km Reichweite liefern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RyzA schrieb:


> Das die auch Unterwasserkabel kappen könnten, da hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.


Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten unser aktuelles Leben aus den Fugen zu schmeißen. Nur wenn die Russen zu solchen Mitteln greifen, dann haben wir wohl andere Probleme, als Ausfälle beim Internet.

Was das Thema Gesundheitszustand angeht, ich gehe davon aus, er hat schon einen Nachfolger ausgewählt und die Duma sitzt weiterhin voller "Monster", da würde sich also nicht viel ändern, selbst wenn es ihn zeitnahe dahinraffen würden. Das er irgendwas in Richtung Parkinson hat, würde ich aber schon vermuten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Der Arme. Tut mir richtig leid.


eigentlich irrelevant


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die auch Unterwasserkabel kappen könnten, da hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.


Davon ausgehend, dass es um das Seekabel Marea zwischen den USA und Europa geht: Deren Betreiber sind US-Unternehmen, somit wäre eine Unterbrechung ein direkter Angriff auf die Telekommunikationsstrukturen der Vereinigten Staaten. Das wiederum wäre völkerrechtlich gesehen ein kriegerischer Akt und würde somit Artikel 5 des Nordatlantikvertrages auslösen - immer vorausgesetzt, man kann die russische Täterschaft beweisen bzw. plausibel darlegen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2022)

Eine andere Möglichkeit das Internet zu stören wäre, falsche Routen per BGP bekanntzugeben. Auch dadurch lässt sich einiges stören, mindestens bei den Providern, die mit russichen peeren. Dazu kommt, dass meines Wissens (müsste jetzt nachgucken) einer der Anycast-Instanzen der root-DNS-Server in Moskau steht. Gibt der falsche Antworten, lässt sich die Namensauflösung stören, auch wenn es nicht alle Queries betrifft (weil eben nicht alle zu dem gehen).


----------



## Sparanus (17. Juli 2022)

Das Internet wurde doch grade aus der Idee entwickelt diese Angriffe zu überstehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Internet wurde doch grade aus der Idee entwickelt diese Angriffe zu überstehen.


Nein, nicht wirklich, denn man muss bestimmten Stellen vertrauen, die DNS-Server sind z.B. sowas. Daher funktioniert auch die DNS-Zensur durch die Provider in Deutschland. Da ist seitens der Clients weder DNSSEC noch DNS over TLS implementiert. Und wer die DNS-Root-Server (oder auch nur einer der Anycast-Instanzen davon) kontrolliert, kann eben allen Anfragern falsche Antworten liefern. Diese halten die dann für echt. Das Internet ist als weltweites Kommunikationsnetz ausgelegt, bei dem Kooperation und nicht Zerstörung im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Juli 2022)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die USA immer noch 50+ Jagd U-Boote im aktiven Dienst haben, da wird sich schon das ein oder andere, um den aktiven Schutz der Kommunkiationskanäle auf dem Meeresgrund kümmern.
Darüber hinaus gibt es auch immer noch das SOSUS Warnnetz, man ist also im Bilde, was so im Atlantik an unfreundlichen Tauchkörpern so rumschwimmt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Internet ist als weltweites Kommunikationsnetz ausgelegt, bei dem Kooperation und nicht Zerstörung im Vordergrund stehen.


Aber das Internet ist doch so dezentral organisiert, dass man es nicht mehr komplett abschalten kann.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die USA immer noch 50+ Jagd U-Boote im aktiven Dienst haben, da wird sich schon das ein oder andere, um den aktiven Schutz der Kommunkiationskanäle auf dem Meeresgrund kümmern.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es auch immer noch das SOSUS Warnnetz, man ist also im Bilde, was so im Atlantik an unfreundlichen Tauchkörpern so rumschwimmt.


Das vermute ich auch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das Internet ist doch so dezentral organisiert, dass man es nicht mehr komplett abschalten kann.


Ja, aber man kann Teile dessen stören. Wenn du jetzt als Provider mit nem russischen Provider peerst und der dir falsche Netze per BGP bekannt gibt, dann gehst du davon aus, dass du die über den routen kannst. Dann kann der den Kram aber z.B. auch verwerfen und du hast zu den Netzen keinen Zugang mehr. Oder er schickt gefälschte Antworten auf TCP/UDP-Pakete. Man kann nicht alles komplett stören, aber Teile, und das wird schon mega eklig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass es um das Seekabel Marea zwischen den USA und Europa geht: Deren Betreiber sind US-Unternehmen, somit wäre eine Unterbrechung ein direkter Angriff auf die Telekommunikationsstrukturen der Vereinigten Staaten. Das wiederum wäre völkerrechtlich gesehen ein kriegerischer Akt und würde somit Artikel 5 des Nordatlantikvertrages auslösen - immer vorausgesetzt, man kann die russische Täterschaft beweisen bzw. plausibel darlegen.



Letzteres ist der Punkt: Man gibt sich zwar Mühe, die U-Boote der Russen rund um die Uhr zu tracken, aber ist die Überwachung noch so lückenlos wie zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges? Und was ist mit (scheinbar) zivilen Überwassereinheiten? Es sind schon so oft Unterseekabel beschädigt wurde, ohne dass der schuldige ausgemacht werden konnte und für ein Land, dass sowieso die Isolation von internationaler Kommunikation will, sind Unterseekabel naheliegende Ziele.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es zwischen Europa und Asien so gut wie keine gibt - und die Überlandkabel alle durch Russland und den verbündeten Iran müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich, denn man muss bestimmten Stellen vertrauen, die DNS-Server sind z.B. sowas.


Es ging um zerstörte Kabel


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat die Chefs von Geheimdienst und Generalstaatsanwaltschaft entlassen. Aus diesen Behörden seien mehr als 60 Mitarbeiter in den russisch besetzten Gebieten geblieben und kollaborierten mit dem Feind, sagte Selenskyj in seiner Videoansprache.
> 
> Das Präsidialamt in Kiew veröffentlichte Erlasse, mit denen der Leiter des Inlandsgeheimdienstes SBU, Iwan Bakanow, und Generalstaatsanwältin Iryna Wenediktowa ihrer Ämter enthoben wurden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Selenskyj entlässt Sicherheitschef und Generalstaatsanwältin wegen Russland-Kollaboration

Allerdings frage ich mich ob die das in den besetzten Gebieten freiwillig tun? Oder ob ihnen (mit dem Leben) gedroht wird? Letzteres vermute ich eher.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Selenskyj entlässt Sicherheitschef und Generalstaatsanwältin wegen Russland-Kollaboration
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich ob die das in den besetzten Gebieten freiwillig tun? Oder ob ihnen gedroht wird? Letzteres vermute ich eher.


Aber auch dann wäre die Entlassung pro forma der richtige Schritt, weil es die Legitimation beendet und außerdem Druck von den Leuten nimmt. Sie können dann aufgrund entzogener Befugnisse den WiIlen der Besatzer nicht mehr im selben Maße erfüllen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres ist der Punkt: Man gibt sich zwar Mühe, die U-Boote der Russen rund um die Uhr zu tracken, aber ist die Überwachung noch so lückenlos wie zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges? Und was ist mit (scheinbar) zivilen Überwassereinheiten? Es sind schon so oft Unterseekabel beschädigt wurde, ohne dass der schuldige ausgemacht werden konnte und für ein Land, dass sowieso die Isolation von internationaler Kommunikation will, sind Unterseekabel naheliegende Ziele.


Guter Punkt. Die Überwachung hat sich seit dem Kalten Krieg nicht wesentlich geändert, was die physischen Kapazitäten angeht und sind stellenweise sogar besser geworden, weil die elektronischen Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten gestiegen sind, die Sinn in die gewaltigen Mengen gesammelten Daten bringen. Nur hilft das tatsächlich nichts, wenn beispielsweise das, was Schleppnetzfischer auch schon versehentlich hinbekommen haben, einfach mit Vorsatz wiederholt wird.

Allerdings unterliegen solche Vorfälle nicht unbedingt einer Strafgerichtsbarkeit mit lückenloser Beweispflicht. Vor der UN oder eben der der NATO genügt bereits der begründete Verdacht - zumal von einer Kappung der Seekabel ja nicht nur die Widersacher Russlands betroffen wären. Somit wäre die Bereitschaft für eine Resolution sehr hoch, was Russland natürlich weiß.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2022)

Es geht doch nicht darum, dass die Chefs kollaboriert haben sondern ein paar von deren Untergebenen?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, dass die Chefs kollaboriert haben sondern ein paar von deren Untergebenen?


So wie es aussieht beide. Also höhere Beamte und andere Mitarbeiter.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast den Kern meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Er lautet: Egal was wir machen, die Russen werden uns verarschen und dann über uns lachen.
> 
> Selbst Habeck meinte vor einigen Tagen in einem kleinen, nachgeschobenen Beisatz, auf die eigentliche Frage nach den Gasengpässen, dass man Russland mit der Turbine nur das Argument nehmen will. Ob das am Ende für uns mehr Gas bedeuten würde, da hätte  er so seine Zweifel.
> 
> Wenn also nicht einmal die eigene Regierung an einen positiven Effekt durch die Rückgabe dieser einen Turbine glaubt, warum dann überhaupt sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben? Das macht null Sinn und spielt, wie man aktuell auch erlebt, nur der russischen Propaganda in die Karten.


Allein die Möglichkeit dass wieder mehr Gas fließen könnte hat unter vielen Politikern sicher einen deutlich größeren Stellenwert als die russische Propaganda. Ist doch ganz einfach, russ Propaganda ist Russlands Problem, zu wenig Gas dagegen unseres.


----------



## Optiki (18. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1548744738123177990

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weil es Thema war, ich hoffe alle können es zuordnen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging um zerstörte Kabel


Ist mir klar, ich wollte nur darstellen, dass es noch andere Wege gäbe, das Internet zu stören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber auch dann wäre die Entlassung pro forma der richtige Schritt, weil es die Legitimation beendet und außerdem Druck von den Leuten nimmt. Sie können dann aufgrund entzogener Befugnisse den WiIlen der Besatzer nicht mehr im selben Maße erfüllen.



Entlassen wurden nicht die mutmaßlichen Kollaborateure, sondern die Chefs von deren Institutionen. Das ist gerade im Falle der Generalstaatsanwältin, die ja eben genau solche Verfahren gegen die Kollaborateure in Gang gesetzt haben muss, schon eine merkwürdige Entscheidung. Zumal die bisherigen "Erfolge" der Russen nicht gerade die These von verräterischen Informanten in ukrainischen Reihen untermauern. Dieser nicht-Haben-Seite stehen die definitiven Nachteile gegenüber, die entstehen, wenn mitten in einer Hochbelastungssituation erfahrenes Personal gegen einen neuen Chef getauscht wird.



> Guter Punkt. Die Überwachung hat sich seit dem Kalten Krieg nicht wesentlich geändert, was die physischen Kapazitäten angeht und sind stellenweise sogar besser geworden, weil die elektronischen Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten gestiegen sind, die Sinn in die gewaltigen Mengen gesammelten Daten bringen. Nur hilft das tatsächlich nichts, wenn beispielsweise das, was Schleppnetzfischer auch schon versehentlich hinbekommen haben, einfach mit Vorsatz wiederholt wird.
> 
> Allerdings unterliegen solche Vorfälle nicht unbedingt einer Strafgerichtsbarkeit mit lückenloser Beweispflicht. Vor der UN oder eben der der NATO genügt bereits der begründete Verdacht - zumal von einer Kappung der Seekabel ja nicht nur die Widersacher Russlands betroffen wären. Somit wäre die Bereitschaft für eine Resolution sehr hoch, was Russland natürlich weiß.



Die UN hat mehr als genug Anlass gegen Russland zu handeln, aber keine Möglichkeit, solange Russland im Sicherheitsrat sitzt. Und eine militärische Reaktion der NATO wäre trotz allem eine Eskalation in Richtung eines offenen Krieges mit allen verbundenen, atomaren Risiken. Das scheut man jetzt und das würde man auch dann scheuen. Entsprechend wenig hat Putin mit so einem Manöver zu verlieren.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die UN hat mehr als genug Anlass gegen Russland zu handeln, aber keine Möglichkeit, solange Russland im Sicherheitsrat sitzt.


Das russische Vetorecht gilt eben nur für Resolutionen im Sicherheitsrat. Gegen offizielle Verurteilungen und damit einher gehendem Imageverlust in Ländern, denen man sich gerade anbiedert möchte, hilft es nicht.

Und, wie gesagt, eine Kappung des Kabels träfe nicht nur die USA und Europa, sondern auch Länder, bei denen Russland gerade auf Schönwetter macht. Die nutzen ebenfalls darüber laufende Dienste und Dienstleistungen und wären dementsprechend eher mäßig begeistert. Schonend ausgedrückt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eine militärische Reaktion der NATO wäre trotz allem eine Eskalation in Richtung eines offenen Krieges mit allen verbundenen, atomaren Risiken. Das scheut man jetzt und das würde man auch dann scheuen. Entsprechend wenig hat Putin mit so einem Manöver zu verlieren.


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die NATO vor Russland scheut. Sie hält sich vielmehr an ihr eigenes Regelkorsett, nach welchem ein Eingreifen nur bei Angriffen auf Bündnispartner möglich ist. Ich will hier trotz meines Backgrounds keinen Idealismus unterstellen, dafür habe ich zu viele hochrangige Säbelrassler persönlich kennengelernt, aber es geht meiner Erfahrung nach definitiv um Selbstlegitimation. Wie hingegen reagiert wird, wenn Russland einen Grund liefert, möchte auch Putin sicherlich nicht auf die harte Tour herausfinden.

Dabei ist auch zu beachten, dass das dem Teil des russischen Narrativs widerspräche, nach dem deren Handeln durch einer Bedrohung durch die NATO bzw. deren Osterweiterung begründet wäre. Das Seekabel ist keine NATO-Installation und lässt sich auch mit maximaler Hirnverrenkung nicht zu einer Bedrohung russischen Territoriums erklären. Zu sagen, man wolle die NATO fernhalten und dann die zivile Installation eines führend NATO-Bündnispartners zu attackieren, wäre auch aus nicht immer rationaler russischer Sicht kontraproduktiv - zumal die Attacke weder die NATO noch die USA oder Europa ernstlich lähmen würde. Es wäre ein starkes, jedoch behebbares  Ärgernis, welches der NATO mehr Gründe als Russland Vorteile verschaffen würde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die NATO vor Russland scheut.


Die NATO als ganzes vielleicht nicht, aber die meisten Länder in Europa schon, denn da würde sich das vermutlich abspielen und dort ist dann alles kaputt. Dass es die USA direkt trifft halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, daher werden die da auch nicht so große Angst vor haben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Wenn die Länder in Europa so große Angst vor Russland hätten, würden sie keine Sanktionen verhängen und Waffen an die Ukraine liefern.

Edit:



> Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hat die Sanktionen gegen sein Land als große Herausforderung bezeichnet, sich in der typischen Kremlrhetorik aber gleichzeitig kämpferisch und siegesgewiss gegeben.
> 
> »Es ist klar, dass dies eine große Herausforderung für unser Land ist, aber wir werden nicht aufgeben«, sagte Putin am Montag laut der Agentur Interfax. »Während wir die kolossale Menge an Schwierigkeiten anerkennen, die vor uns stehen, werden wir intensiv und kompetent nach neuen Lösungen suchen.« *Es sei nicht möglich, Russland mit einem »riesigen Zaun« vom Rest der Welt zu isolieren.*


Quelle: Putin gesteht »kolossal viele Schwierigkeiten« ein

Aber auf die Idee, dass er das Ganze verursacht hat und Russland sich dadurch selber isoliert, kommt er nicht?



> Zugleich übte Putin Kritik an den westlichen Technologiesanktionen. »Die fast vollständige Sperrung des Zugangs zu ausländischen Hightech-Produkten wird *absichtlich* gegen unser Land eingesetzt«, sagte er am Montag.


Natürlich ist das Absicht. Genauso wie der sch**ss Krieg Absicht von Russland ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin ist auch so ein verrückter Nationalist.


Sicherlich ist Sewastopol ein strategisches Ziel hinsichtlich globaler Geopolitik, da hat der Russe schon absolut recht. Gut, dass der Russe die Krim annektiert hat, bevor man dort  2014 auch noch ein Krieg ausgebrochen wäre.

Aktuell wird die Verhandlungsbasis der Ukraine mit vom Westen sinnfreien Waffenlieferungen und einer Verlängerung des Krieges immer weiter geschwächt.
Bedingung eines Friedens wird oder hätte nur eine kompromisslose Neutralität der Ukraine sein können. Jetzt wird der Frieden immer schwerer zu erreichen sein.

Die Ukraine wird also in Teilen von Russland besetzt.
Die USA besetzen in Syrien illegal weite Teile des Landes.
Ohne sich seiner eigenen Gräueltaten und der Strategie der NATO bewusst zu werden, wird es nie Frieden in der Ukraine geben.

Wer diese Planungen bezweifelt, darf sich gerne Bush anhören wie er alles indirekt bestätigt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EVIklgrEUq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klar, Bush ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte, aber das war er nie, vor allem nicht als er kürzlich Ukraine mit Irak verwechselte...



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber auf die Idee, dass er das Ganze verursacht hat und Russland sich dadurch selber isoliert, kommt er nicht?


Du glaubst Russland greift die Ukraine zum Spaß an?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Gut, dass der Russe die Krim annektiert hat, bevor man dort  2014 auch noch ein Krieg ausgebrochen wäre.


Was völkerrechtswidrig ist.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aktuell wird die Verhandlungsbasis der Ukraine mit vom Westen sinnfreien Waffenlieferungen und einer Verlängerung des Krieges immer weiter geschwächt.


Russland konnte zwar Land dazugewinnen wird aber auch geschwächt.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bedingung eines Friedens wird oder hätte nur eine kompromisslose Neutralität der Ukraine sein können. Jetzt wird der Frieden immer schwerer zu erreichen sein.


Und wie hätte diese Neutralität ausgesehen? Die Forderungen seitens Russlands waren doch von Anfang an absurd.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die USA besetzen in Syrien illegal weite Teile des Landes.


Achso. Ich hatte noch gar nicht mitbekommen das die USA syrisches Land für sich beanspruchen.
Das kannst du bestimmt auch belegen oder?
Aber dann bitte aus normalen Quellen. Und nicht irgendwelche pro russischen  Propagandaseiten.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte aus normalen Quellen. Und nicht irgendwelche pro russischen Propagandaseiten.


Vermutlich meint er das.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.bundestag.de
				




Von "weiten Teilen" kann man hier wohl kaum sprechen. Und wie das im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine sein soll, das erschließt wohl auch nur dem kremltreuen NATO Kritiker.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vermutlich meint er das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind wahrscheinlich die neusten Handlungsanweisungen per Email vom Propagandavorgesetzten!
Über den ganzen Post kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln, eher sich amüsieren, denn man hält hier die restlichen Mitleser für komplettt verblödet und beeinflussbar, mit so billiger Propaganda.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was völkerrechtswidrig ist.


Die Planung eines Putsches/Umsturzes ist im Mindesten auch völkerrechtswidrig, ergo ist die Argumentationsbasis des Westens was "Völkerrecht" betrifft, ziemlich ausgelutscht und trieft vor absurder Doppelmoral in jeglicher Hinsicht.

Wer die Argumentationsschiene fährt, ist nicht glaubwürdig, sorry.



RyzA schrieb:


> Russland konnte zwar Land dazugewinnen wird aber auch geschwächt.


Russland wird sicherlich stückweit geschwächt, aber nicht ausreichend, was  die Verhandlungsposition der Ukraine nicht verbessert. Wenn man dafür ist schwere Waffen zu liefern, sollte man den Gedanken auch zu Ende führen und mit der NATO in den Krieg eintreten, um die jahrelangen Planungen die Ukraine in die NATO zu führen nicht aufzugeben. Stattdessen moralisiert man vor sich hin, was Russland nicht darf, was man aber permanent selbst betreibt. Schizophrene Bankrotterklärung der eigenen "Werte".



RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie hätte diese Neutralität ausgesehen? Die Forderungen seitens Russlands waren doch von Anfang an absurd.


Ein Artikel von 2014. Sicherheitsinteressen  Russlands, sind natürlich immer illegitim. Kissinger und Schmidt sahen das aber bereits 2014 anders und Schmidt warf der EU Größenwahn vor.
Bei deiner Behauptung, die Forderungen von Russland seien absurd, handelt es um eine Mischung aus Agitation, Geschichtsrevisionismus und Dreistigkeit.


RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich hatte noch gar nicht mitbekommen das die USA syrisches Land für sich beanspruchen.


Liegt vermutlich daran, dass du dich ausschließlich aus Narrativ genehmen Quellen informierst und anderslautende Literatur ignorierst.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das kannst du bestimmt auch belegen oder?


5 Sekunden Google hätte dir deine Frage erspart.
Gibt es ein ganzes Sammelsurium an Quellen.
Fraglich wieso man dir bekannte Fakten belegen muss, aber ja klar, die Ausbildung von Islamisten um eine Regierung zu stürzen ist voll- legal.
Auch die Besetzung ist ok. Kommst du wie Bärbock aus dem Völkerecht?

Sind halt Team NATO und wir spielen jetzt Europameisterschaft.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Planung eines Putsches/Umsturzes ist im Mindesten auch völkerrechtswidrig, ergo ist die Argumentationsbasis des Westens was "Völkerrecht" betrifft, ziemlich ausgelutscht und trieft vor absurder Doppelmoral in jeglicher Hinsicht.
> 
> Wer die Argumentationsschiene fährt, ist nicht glaubwürdig, sorry.


Ja klar, aber Angriffskriege zur Annexion, Gräueltaten, angeordnete Vergewaltigungen, auslöschen einer Nation/Bevölkerung ist auf der gleichen Stufe?! Das du überhaupt noch in den Spiegel schauen kannst!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Russland wird sicherlich stückweit geschwächt, aber nicht ausreichend, was die Verhandlungsposition der Ukraine nicht verbessert. Wenn man dafür ist schwere Waffen zu liefern, sollte man den Gedanken auch zu Ende führen und mit der NATO in den Krieg eintreten,


Wenn es keine Atomwaffen gäbe, wäre das auch schon passiert, bei Unzurechnungsfähigen ist man da vorsichtiger.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> um die jahrelangen Planungen die Ukraine in die NATO zu führen nicht aufzugeben.


Geile Lügen!
Die Aufnahme der Ukraine in die Nato wurde 2008 abgelehnt und stand seit dem nie wieder auf der Agenda oder kannst du mir Tagesordnungspunkte der Nato zu irgendeinem Ukraine action plan nennen seit 2008?


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Stattdessen moralisiert man vor sich hin, was Russland nicht darf, was man aber permanent selbst betreibt. Schizophrene Bankrotterklärung der eigenen "Werte".


Im russischen Narrativ ist das so, in der Realität sieht das ganz anders aus!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ein Artikel von 2014. Sicherheitsinteressen Russlands, sind natürlich immer illegitim. Kissinger und Schmidt sahen das aber bereits 2014 anders und Schmidt warf der EU Größenwahn vor.


Wie schon gesagt stand eine Nato Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine seit 2008 gar nicht mehr zur Debatte.
Ja Kissinger und Schmidt sind jeweils über 90 Jahre alt und verkörpern ein anderes Zeitalter der Außenpolitik, in dem Hegemonie und hegemoniale Ansprüche durch Großmächte eine Rolle spielten, das haben sie mit Putin gemeinsam. Wir sind allerdings weiter.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei deiner Behauptung, die Forderungen von Russland seien absurd, handelt es um eine Mischung aus Agitation, Geschichtsrevisionismus und Dreistigkeit.


Also die Forderungen Russlands, sind Unterwerfung von Kleinrussen, Annexion der gesammten Ukraine, Auslöschung jeglicher ukrainischer Nation, durch Terror, Tod und Gulag.
Insoweit sind  deine Behauptungen hier dreist, Agitation und ja Geschichtsrevisionus ganz im Sinne Putins!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> 5 Sekunden Google hätte dir deine Frage erspart.
> Gibt es ein ganzes Sammelsurium an Quellen.


Man kann nur lachen!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dabei ist auch zu beachten, dass das dem Teil des russischen Narrativs widerspräche, nach dem deren Handeln durch einer Bedrohung durch die NATO bzw. deren Osterweiterung begründet wäre.


Eine Bedrohung ist es schon dann, wenn beide Seiten das Vertrauen ineinander verloren haben. Die NATO ist nur Handlanger des US Hegemons.
Nach dem Syrien Desaster ist das Vertrauen Russlands sowieso am Ende, nachdem Stück für Stück versucht wurde, Verbündete Russlands auszuschalten.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eine Bedrohung ist es schon dann, wenn beide Seiten das Vertrauen ineinander verloren haben. Die NATO ist nur Handlanger des US Hegemons.
> Nach dem Syrien Desaster ist das Vertrauen Russlands sowieso am Ende, nachdem Stück für Stück versucht wurde, Verbündete Russlands auszuschalten.


Ach, wie sich Russland Stück für Stück durch Syrien gebombt hat - immernoch, zum Teil - kehren wir mal schön unter den Teppich?


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

Hoffentlich wird der Post über mir nicht gelöscht, auch wenn er garnatiert gegen die Foren Regeln verstößt, aber als Mahnmal was Propaganda anrichten kann, sollte er erhalten bleiben!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> War laut wissenschaftlichem Dienst immerhin völkerrechtlich in Ordnung,


Ähm... bitte was? 
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/russische-kriegsstrategie-syrien-100.html


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Von "weiten Teilen" kann man hier wohl kaum sprechen. Und wie das im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine sein soll, das erschließt wohl auch nur dem kremltreuen NATO Kritiker.


Jaja, man darf nicht von dem sprechen, was offensichtlich ist, die USA kontrollieren mit den dortigen Gruppen den Osten des Landes, sowie wichtige Ölfelder
Wenn das keine "weiten Teile" sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Der Zusammenhang zur Ukraine liegt darin, dass man sich auf das Völkerrecht beruft, es aber selbst permanent bricht.
Dass sich dir das nicht erschließt, verwundert kaum. Denn das wäre ja ein Eigeständnis, dass die Verhandlungsposition des Westens gar nicht mal so geil ist. Diesbezüglich leiden hier einige wohl an Amnesie oder kognitiver Dissonanz.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird der Post über mir nicht gelöscht, auch wenn er garnatiert gegen die Foren Regeln verstößt, aber als Mahnmal was Propaganda anrichten kann, sollte er erhalten bleiben!


Lügnern und Kriegstreibern gehört es auch nicht anders, wenn du meine ehrliche Meinung wissen möchtest.
Wer die permanent andauernden Versuche der NATO die Ukraine aufzunehmen leugnet und russische Positionen als nicht legitim framed, braucht sich nicht zu beschweren beschimpft zu werden.  Wegen solchen Agitatoren stehen wir vor einer gefährlichen Konfrontation und erleben einen völlig sinnlosen Krieg zur Lasten der ukrainischen Bevölkerung als Spielball globaler Machtinteressen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lügnern und Kriegstreibern gehört es auch nicht anders, wenn du meine ehrliche Meinung wissen möchtest.
> Wer die permanent andauernden Versuche der NATO die Ukraine aufzunehmen leugnet, braucht sich nicht zu beschweren beschimpft zu werden. Wegen solchen Agitatoren stehen wir vor einer gefährlichen Konfrontation und erleben einen völlig sinnlosen Krieg zur Lasten der ukrainischen Bevölkerung.


In der Kreml Propaganda ist das genau so, du betest hier alle russischen Narrative runter, die Realität ist aber eine völlig andere!


> *Wer die permanent andauernden Versuche der NATO die Ukraine aufzunehmen *leugnet


Das ist einfach nur ohne Worte.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Agitatoren stehen wir vor einer gefährlichen Konfrontation und erleben einen völlig sinnlosen Krieg zur Lasten der ukrainischen Bevölkerung als Spielball globaler Machtinteressen.


Ja allen hier ist klar, das die Ukraine am 25.02.20022 mit der Nato zusammen in Russland eingefallen ist, warum diskutieren wir eigentlich noch?!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm... bitte was?
> https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/russische-kriegsstrategie-syrien-100.html


Ja.



> Die russische Militärpräsenz auf syrischem Hoheitsgebiet und die hiermit verbundenen russischen Militäraktionen stützen sich auf die ausdrückliche Genehmigung der syrischen Regierung. Es handelt sich damit um eine sog. Intervention auf Einladung. Nach der im Völkerrecht vorherrschenden Auffassung ist eine solche Intervention im Ausgangspunkt zulässig und verstößt nicht gegen das in Art. 2 Nr. 4 VN-Charta verankerte Gewaltverbot.6





Don-71 schrieb:


> In der Kreml Propaganda ist das genau so, du betest hier alle russischen Narrative runter, die Realität ist aber eine völlig andere!


Dann weise nach, dass die NATO seit 2008 nicht an einer Aufnahme interessiert ist.
Meine Quelle RND ignorierst du ja. Jetzt verbreitet die NATO selbst also schon Kreml Propaganda.



> Vonseiten der Nato wurde der Ukraine 2018 sogar offiziell der Status eines Beitrittskandidaten verliehen.


Kann man sich chronologisch seit 1997 doch prima darüber informieren.
Haste kene Lust wa?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Ok.
Und die "Speizaloperation" in der Ukraine erfolgte wohl auch auf "Einladung" deren Regierung?  
Und im Bezug auf das Töten von Zivilisten hat das Völkerrecht wohl keine Meinung, oder wie?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und die "Speizaloperation" in der Ukraine erfolgte wohl auch auf "Einladung" deren Regierung?


Und das hat nun wer behauptet? Lern lesen.
Völkerrechtlich ist der Angriff auf die Ukraine genauso rechtswidrig, wie die Operationen in Syrien, Irak, Lybien, Kosovo usw, ergo braucht der Westen nicht mit Völkerrecht argumentieren, da dieses verbrannt ist und immer dann gilt, wenn es der andere missachtet.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und das hat nun wer behauptet? Lern lesen.


Sorry, aber du behauptest doch, die Aktionen Russlands in Syrien seien völkerrechtlich legitim, weil die Regierung Syriens explizit darum geben hat.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann weise nach, dass die NATO seit 2008 nicht an einer Aufnahme interessiert ist.
> Meine Quelle RND ignorierst du ja. Jetzt verbreitet die NATO selbst also schon Kreml Propaganda.


Ja genau das behaupte ich und genau das steht auch in dem RND Artikel, wenn man ihn auf die Fakten herunter bricht! Die *Ukraine* wollte seit der Krim Annexion unbedingt in die Nato, du behauptest die Nato hätte sich ständig darum bemüht das die Ukraine der Nato beitritt, dann Frage ich dich doch, warum ist es nicht passiert?
Bei Schweden und Finnland geht das recht schnell!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lern lesen.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du behauptest doch, die Aktionen Russlands in Syrien seien völkerrechtlich legitim, weil die Regierung Syriens explizit darum geben hat.


Nene, du kannst nur einfach nicht lesen, das ist das Problem.
Verzerrst jetzt absichtlich den Zusammenhang um es so hinzustellen, als ob jemand die Aktionen Russlands in der Ukraine völkerrechtlich gutheißen würde.
Und ja, völkerrechtlich war das Agieren Russlands laut wissenschaftlichem Dienst in Syrien legitim, nachdem du es bezweifelt hast, aber das ist nicht der ursprüngliche Zusammenhang.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nene, du kannst nur einfach nicht lesen, das ist das Problem.
> Verzerrst jetzt absichtlich den Zusammenhang um es so hinzustellen, als ob jemand die Aktionen Russlands gutheißen würde.


Geht's noch?
DU hast vorhin doch selber zitiert:


> Die russische Militärpräsenz auf syrischem Hoheitsgebiet und die hiermit verbundenen russischen Militäraktionen stützen sich auf die ausdrückliche Genehmigung der syrischen Regierung. Es handelt sich damit um eine sog. Intervention auf Einladung. Nach der im *Völkerrecht* vorherrschenden Auffassung ist eine solche Intervention im Ausgangspunkt zulässig und verstößt nicht gegen das in Art. 2 Nr. 4 VN-Charta verankerte Gewaltverbot.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja genau das behaupte ich...


Dann weise es nach, etwa mit Quellen.
Kommt da was?



Don-71 schrieb:


> und genau das steht auch in dem RND Artikel, wenn man ihn auf die Fakten herunter bricht!


Du meinst die Faktenfetzen die Hetzern wie dir in den Kram passen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die *Ukraine* wollte seit der Krim Annexion unbedingt in die Nato...


Nein, nicht seit der Annexion der Krim, sondern nach dem gewaltsamen Sturz Janukowitschs um dem Wechsel der Regierung.
Und "die Ukraine", ja ne ist klar. Es geht um die NATO in dem Zusammenhang und nicht um die Ukraine.
2008 wurde der Beitritt nur durch Intervention Deutschlands und Frankreichs verhindert, genauso 2014.
Da wollte die NATO also seit 2008 keinen Beitritt, versucht es 2010, 2012, 2014, 2018 und fortwährend und du leugnest es.



Don-71 schrieb:


> du behauptest die Nato hätte sich ständig darum bemüht das die Ukraine der Nato beitritt, dann Frage ich dich doch, warum ist es nicht passiert?


Heuchelei liegt dir nicht.
Dass das nicht stimmt, kann man hier nachlesen.
Permanent wurde von der NATO versucht die Ukraine aufzunehmen.


> Eine Erklärung des NATO-Gipfels in Chicago vom Mai 2012 stellte die Schlüsselrolle einer "unabhängigen, souveränen und stabilen Ukraine, die entschieden der Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit verschrieben ist," für die euro-atlantische Sicherheitslage heraus. Die NATO bekräftigte in Chicago ihre Politik der offenen Tür, Janukowytsch jedoch schlug diese Tür zu.


Also spare es dir doch dieses Geschwurbel zu vertreten.
Die NATO tut unter der Herrschaft des US Hegemons in den Augen von Russland schlicht nur eines. Expansion. Hätte man ernst nehmen können.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Geht's noch?





Two-Face schrieb:


> Und die "Speizaloperation" in der Ukraine erfolgte wohl auch auf "Einladung" deren Regierung?


Hast du Gedächtnisprobleme?
Kann nicht lesen und sich nicht an eigenes Geschreibsel erinnern. 
Verwechselst Syrien mit Ukraine und schiebst mir dann die Schuld zu?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hast du Gedächtnisprobleme?
> Kann nicht lesen und sich nicht an eigenes Geschreibsel erinnern.
> Verwechselst Syrien mit Ukraine und schiebst mir dann die Schuld zu?


Ähm, habe ich jetzt Syrien ins Gespräch gebracht, oder du? Du hast behauptet, Russlands Intervention in Syrien wäre völkerrechtlich gerechtfertigt.
Daran zweifle ich eben, angesichts der faktisch vorhandenen, nicht grade niedrigen, zivilen Verluste - euphemistisch ausgedrückt.  
Dass du dich im gleichem Atemzug nicht davon distanzieren willst, was die russischen Streitkräfte so alles in der Ukraine abziehen, lässt mich nunmal auf ein, nennen wir es mal, ambivalentes Moralverständnis schließen.

Du kannst mich aber gerne drüber aufklären, was denn nun dein eigentliches Anliegen mit deinem ganzen Geschwurbel ist.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (19. Juli 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Daran zweifle ich eben, angesichts der faktisch vorhandenen, nicht grade niedrigen, zivilen Verluste - euphemistisch ausgedrückt.


Soso, dann haben wir ja nun einen neuen Standard für völkerrechtswidrige Kriege.
Demnach ist jeder Krieg völkerrechtswidrig, bei dem zu viele zivile Opfer entstehen, also so ziemlich jeder Krieg.
Gut, kann ich damit leben. Dann sind auch die Kriege mit UN-Mandat völkerrechtswidrig - weil zu hohe zivile Verluste.
Man sieht, du bist ein absoluter Völkerrechtsexperte.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass du dich im gleichem Atemzug nicht davon distanzieren willst, was die russischen Streitkräfte so alles in der Ukraine abziehen, lässt mich nunmal auf ein, nennen wir es mal, ambivalentes Moralverständnis schließen.


Nicht ich distanziere mich davon nicht, sondern so ziemlich alle westlichen Moralisten distanzieren sich nicht von  Völkerrechtsbrüchen des Westens um dann genau mit jenem Völkerrecht gegen Russland zu argumentieren.
Derweilen kaufen wir dann das Öl und Gas von Katar, Saudi Arabien und den USA - weil wir keine Länder die illegale Kriege führen, unterstützen. Zwinkersmiley.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst mich aber gerne drüber aufklären, was denn nun dein eigentliches Anliegen mit deinem ganzen Geschwurbel ist.


Wie soll man jemanden der im tief Arsch von westlicher Propaganda steckt, aufklären?
Das kannst du nur selbst leisten. Tipp: Unterschiedliche Quellen bemühen.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2022)

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Es war Putin höchst selbst, der einmal sagte, dass sich jedes Land dem Bündnis anschließen kann, was für einen das beste erscheint. Das hat er im Rahmen der NATO Erweiterung ins Baltikum gesagt. Bei der Ukraine ist das aber plötzlich ein Problem.

Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum hier Leute das zum Problem machen, um eine Rechtfertigung für einen Angriffskrieg mit dem Ziel der territorialen Eroberung bei gleicher Abrede eines staatlichen Existenzrechtes der Ukraine zu plakatieren. Russland hätte der Ukraine das Gas abdrehen, die wirtschaftlichen Verbindungen kappen und auch sonst wie das Land isolieren können. Man hätte auch ohne Probleme Truppen zum Schutz der eigenen Landesgrenzen stationieren können. Doch was macht man stattdessen? Erst einen Bürgerkrieg im Osten der Ukraine anzetteln, dann die Krim besetzen, um am Ende das Land an sich anzugreifen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie man meinen kann, dass ein Angriffskrieg eine tolerable Reaktion auf das nicht militärische Verhalten eines Nachbarstaates sei.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2022)

Einmal ganz abgesehen davon, das die Ukraine den Punkt der NATO-Mitgliedschaft bereits zweimal explizit in Verhandlungsversuche eingebracht hat; einmal vor Kriegsausbruch und später noch einmal im März - wenn es Putin tatsächlich darum ginge, die Ukraine aus der NATO herauszuhalten, hätte das schon längst billig haben können. 

Um genau zu sein, hätte er entsprechende Abkommen schon vor zehn, fünfzehn Jahren schließen können, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Soldaten bewegen zu müssen. Ein wenig Entgegenkommen bei Rohstoffpreisen, in paar wohlplatzierte Rubel hier und da, und schon wäre in der alten Ukraine alles so gelaufen wie gewünscht. Nachdem dort die Führung gewechselt hat, geht das nicht mehr, aber es war ja ohnehin nie sein oder zumindest nicht sein primäres Ziel.

Die Wahrheit ist: Putin ist ein Revisionist und will _mindestens_ die Teile des ehemaligen Territoriums der UDSSR zurück haben, die mit handfesten Vorteilen und/oder Prestige verbunden sind. Sowie alle Gebiete, die für Zugang zu Erstgenannten und stabile Grenzverläufe erforderlich sind.
Und weil sich über Gebietsabtritte so schlecht friedlich verhandeln lässt, insbesondere wenn deren Zugehörigkeit zu anderen Staaten zuvor noch von Russland vertraglich zugesichert wurde, fabriziert er serienweise Gründe für Vertragsbruch und Annexionen.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2022)

... und damit sind wir dann oft genug ueber Schaffes Stoeckchen gesprungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Scheinbar vertritt der Kreml jetzt die Ansicht das es neue Friedensgespräche nur zu noch härteren Bedingungen als noch im März in der Türkei geben könne, also mit weit umfangreicheren Forderungen als damals.

Die Bedingungen damals waren die Anerkenung der Krim als russisch, Abtretung der Oblaste Luhansk und Donezk an die Speratisten, sowie Anerkennung selbiger als eigenständige Republiken, Entmilitarisierung und Neutralität der Ukraine:









						Moskau droht: Friedensgespräche unter härteren Bedingungen
					

Sollte es zu Friedensverhandlungen mit der Ukraine kommen, dann zu schlechteren Konditionen als noch im Frühjahr. Damit droht ein Putin-Berater.




					www.zdf.de
				




Darauf wird Kiew sich wohl ziemlich sicher nicht einlassen und aktuell kann man wohl auch kaum behaupten das Russland militärisch auch nur ansatzweise in einer soviel besseren Position wäre, um überhaupt härtere Forderungen als damals im März stellen zu können.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Wenn die Russen Putins Kopf drauflegen würde ich sagen Deal


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Bedingungen damals waren die Anerkenung der Krim als russisch, Abtretung der Oblaste Luhansk und Donezk an die Speratisten, sowie Anerkennung selbiger als eigenständige Republiken, Entmilitarisierung und Neutralität der Ukraine:


Sorry das ist einfch nur eine Umschreibung für Kapitulation, denn du hast vergessen das der Kreml auch immer von Entnazifizierung gesprochen hat, sprich die ukrainische Politik muss ebenfalls abdanken.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry das ist einfch nur eine Umschreibung für Kapitulation, denn du hast vergessen das der Kreml auch immer von Entnazifizierung gesprochen hat, sprich die ukrainische Politik muss ebenfalls abdanken.


Kapitulation & Entnazifizierung stand damals nicht als konkreter Punkt im Verhandlungspapier und nur die faktischen Punkte der Verhandlungen damals in Erinnerung zu rufen ging es mir dabei, auch wenn Kapitulation quasi die gedanklich richtige Schlussfolgerung aus den Forderungen von damals gewesen sein mag und das sicherlich auch mit einer politischen Säuberung der Ukraine, im Sinne Moskaus, einhergegangen wäre.

Aber es ist schön das du meinst nochmal das gedanklich daraus resultierende Ergebnis, welches aber eben so nicht als faktische Position im Verhandlungspapier stand, darlegen zu müssen.
Wäre sicherlich sonst auch niemand, ohne diese weisen Worte von dir, darauf gekommen.

*edit* Den ÖR kannst du übrigens dann auch gleich mal vorschlagen sich künftig nicht mehr die Mühe zu machen die faktischen Punkte nochmal aufzuzählen, sollen auch einfach gleich mit Kapitulation abkürzen, geht auch viel schneller und bequemer...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

Öffne Twitter
CDU MdB (und Oberst aD) behauptet, dass Frankreich Schützenpanzer liefert
Überprüfe Nachrichten
Lese, dass es gepanzerte Transportfahrzeuge sind
Schließe Twitter

Jetzt sind schon ehemalige StOffze Fakenews Schleudern.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1549380342838075392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

> Russia Says It’s Losing Because Ukraine Has Experimental Mutant Troops Created in Secret Biolabss



Ich kann mich kaum noch halten vor lachen, anscheinend zersetzt Propaganda wirklich das Gehirn!
Jetzt weiss ich auch warum hier einige *bestimmte* Leute vor ein par Tagen noch meinten, die imaginären Bio Labore spielen immer noch eine Rolle oder größere Rolle.
Die Verzweiflung über die teilweise eigene militärische Unfähigkeit, durch schlechte Ausbildung und ein kleptokratisches und korruptes Regime muss ja so groß sein, dass man sich solche Schauermärchen ausdenkt und es gibt anscheinend wirklich Leute, die auf so einen kompletten Schwachsinn reinfallen!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

und nicht nur dafür gibts offenbar mehr und mehr auf die mütze.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1549380342838075392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

Nach dem Motto: "besser Spät, als nie".

Das Thema kam hier auf, und auch intern:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach absolut grauenhaft und wenig sinnstiftend, das du, aber auch teilweise @Optiki , hier in einer Tour irgendwelche Meldungen postest, zu denen dann aber absolut kein diskusionsfördernder Input in eigenen Worten erfolgt.


Beiträge, die keine eigene Meinung enthalten, sondern nur Inhalte Dritter enthalten (egal ob als Link oder Zitat [u.Ä.]) sind *mindestens *_Grenzwertig _nach den Forenregeln. (Und im Zweifel entscheidet die Moderation über Grenzfälle)
Nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass nicht Jeder user sich Inhalte von externen Quellen automatisch einblenden lässt, so dass für diese user einfach nur eine "Einverständnisserklärung"/"Warnung" darüber erscheint und kein Beitrag.

Das posten von Links zu Twittermeldungen oder Ähnlichem, *ohne eigene, kommentierende Worte*, ist hier im Thema (und auch im gesamten Forum) in Zukunft bitte zu unterlassen. 
Danke!


----------



## Optiki (19. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und nicht nur dafür gibts offenbar mehr und mehr auf die mütze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eventuell vielleicht hast nicht ganz den richtigen Link bei deiner Antwort verwendet, zumindest zeigt es mir die selbe Meldung an


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Verzweiflung über die teilweise eigene militärische Unfähigkeit, durch schlechte Ausbildung und ein kleptokratisches und korruptes Regime muss ja so groß sein, dass man sich solche Schauermärchen ausdenkt und es gibt anscheinend wirklich Leute, die auf so einen kompletten Schwachsinn reinfallen!


"Universal Soldier" meets "Resident Evil". 
Wie kann man nur  an so etwas glauben?

Topic:



> Der türkische Staatschef Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ist für das Gipfeltreffen mit Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin und dem iranischen Amtskollegen Ibrahim Raisi in Irans Hauptstadt Teheran gelandet. Erdoğan und seine Delegation wurden am Hauptstadtflughafen Mehrabad empfangen, wie die staatliche Nachrichtenagentur Irna am Montagabend berichtete. Putins Ankunft wird im Verlauf des Dienstags erwartet. Es ist das erste Mal seit Kriegsbeginn am 24. Februar, dass der Kremlchef den postsowjetischen Raum verlässt.
> 
> Am Dienstag sind bei dem Treffen in der Palastanlage Saadabad Gespräche mit Irans Präsident Ebrahim Raisi geplant. Hauptthema soll nach offiziellen Angaben die Lage im Bürgerkriegsland Syrien sein.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Putin verlässt erstmals seit Kriegsbeginn postsowjetischen Raum – und besucht Iran

Die Türkei könnte noch ein wichtige Rolle bei den Vermittlungen spielen. Zum Glück hatte sie den Nato-Beitritten von Schweden und Finnland zugestimmt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> eventuell vielleicht hast nicht ganz den richtigen Link bei deiner Antwort verwendet, zumindest zeigt es mir die selbe Meldung an


tatsächlich, sorry. dort sollte es eigentlich "die ersten bilder" von so einem raketenwerferdingens zu sehen gegeben haben, dessen reichweite angeblich bis zu 300 km sein soll.

... okay da ist es, "Vilkha" heisst es und es ist ein MLRS:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1549427086464540676

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (19. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Türkei könnte noch ein wichtige Rolle bei den Vermittlungen spielen.


ich persönlich traue ihnen nicht


RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte sie den Nato-Beitritten von Schweden und Finnland zugestimmt.


weil man sehr vielen (meine Meinung nach auch fragwürdigen) Bedingungen der Türkei zugestimmt hat, erfüllen ist dann natürlich nochmal etwas Anderes 


Jahtari schrieb:


> tatsächlich, sorry. dort sollte es eigentlich "die ersten bilder" von so einem raketenwerferdingens zu sehen gegeben haben, dessen reichweite angeblich bis zu 300 km sein soll.


der Twitteraccount ist halt so ein kleiner Spambot, teilweise schon ganz interessant, wenn es mal um schnelle Infos geht, aber bei solchen Sachen traue ich denen nicht über den Weg. Laut Wikipedia sind es maximal 130km, wobei das nicht wirklich etwas über die Qualität aussagt. Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wo jemals von denen großartig gesprochen wurde. 

Die "Sterne" für die westlichen 300km Raketen stehen ja meine Meinung nach zur Zeit sehr gut, neben der Krimbrücke, spricht man in Odessa auch von der Schwarzmeerflotte als Ziel. Sind natürlich beides keine neu gesetzten Ziele, aber sie werden jetzt öffentlich angesprochen.  

Von diesen Storys mit den Laboren halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, die fallen so in diese Ablenkungsschiene, einfach so viel posaunen, bis das gemeine Volk nicht mehr fragt. 

deutlich abstoßender finde ich die 3 Astronauten auf der ISS, hochgeflogen sind sie mit Anzügen, welche an die ukrainischen Flagge erinnern



Spoiler: Bilder von der ISS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schon erstaunlich wv Schrott sie da mit hoch nehmen konnten und wie sehr sie sich für Politik instrumentalisieren lassen und von Religion halte ich generell nicht viel.


----------



## Steamhammer (19. Juli 2022)

Mun, die Kosmonauten dürften allesamt russische Militärangehörige sein - also müssen die wohl oder übel dabei mitmachen.


----------



## Optiki (19. Juli 2022)

Ist nicht so, als könnte deren Vorgesetzter viel machen, wenn sie mal nicht ihren Schrott aus den Kisten holen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

und mit dem schnappschuß des tages bin ich raus für heute:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und nicht nur dafür gibts offenbar mehr und mehr auf die mütze.


Also das ukrainische soldaten unter  drogen gesetzt worden sind könnte ich ja noch glauben, aber sonst... naja...
Leistungssteigernde drogen sind jedenfalls nichts neues, stichwort "panzerschokolade" aka crystal meth.


Jahtari schrieb:


> und mit dem schnappschuß des tages bin ich raus für heute:


Ich vermisse "den tisch"


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also das ukrainische soldaten unter drogen gesetzt worden sind könnte ich ja noch glauben, aber sonst... naja...
> Leistungssteigernde drogen sind jedenfalls nichts neues, stichwort "panzerschokolade" aka crystal meth.


Hat es alles gegeben, bei der Wehrmacht organisiert, bis sie 1942 selber gemerkt haben, das es kontraproduktiv war und es dann wieder aus dem Verkehr gezogen haben. Allerdings waren Kokain und Amphetamine in den 1930er Jahren frei verkäuflich in jeder Apotheke in Deutschland und in der gesammten städtischen Bevölkerung einigermaßen verbreitet. Nur redet da heute keiner mehr drüber.
Allerdings sind wir mit Smart Phones, ständigen Internet etc., lange raus aus dem "Zeitalter" wo man organisiert so etwas durchziehen könnte, ohne dass das sehr schnell auffliegt, auch wenn Soldat sein, immer noch etwas "verschwiegens" ist, halte ich das heutzutage für unmöglich, als organisierte Maßnahme.
Was einzelne Soldaten für sich oder in kleinen Gruppen zu sich nehmen ist etwas anderes.
Ich halte diese Behauptungen für kompletten Schwachsinn!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also das ukrainische soldaten unter  drogen gesetzt worden sind könnte ich ja noch glauben, aber sonst... naja...
> Leistungssteigernde drogen sind jedenfalls nichts neues, stichwort "panzerschokolade" aka crystal meth.


ja, der link hat nicht gestimmt, zwecks "auf die mütze". sollte jener hier geworden sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind wir mit Smart Phones, ständigen Internet etc., lange raus aus dem "Zeitalter" wo man organisiert so etwas durchziehen könnte, ohne dass das sehr schnell auffliegt, auch wenn Soldat sein, immer noch etwas "verschwiegens" ist, halte ich das heutzutage für unmöglich, als organisierte Maßnahme.


Es wäre heute natürlich wesentlich schwieriger, sowas gehimzuhalten, aber es hat einen Grund, dass russische Armeeangehörige keine Smartphone haben dürfen (haben wohl manche doch). Das könnte ich mit aus diversen Gründe auch für die Ukraine vorstellen. Alleine schon aus dem Grund, dass man die Dinger orten kann, wenn man das Mobilfunknetz kontrolliert.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es wäre heute natürlich wesentlich schwieriger, sowas gehimzuhalten, aber es hat einen Grund, dass russische Armeeangehörige keine Smartphone haben dürfen (haben wohl manche doch). Das könnte ich mit aus diversen Gründe auch für die Ukraine vorstellen. Alleine schon aus dem Grund, dass man die Dinger orten kann, wenn man das Mobilfunknetz kontrolliert.


Ja klar, deshalb sehen wir auch ständig Bilder, Filmchen, Videos, auf allen Plattformen wie Twitter, TikTok etc, und hauptsächlich von den Ukrainern!


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Alleine schon aus dem Grund, dass man die Dinger orten kann, wenn man das Mobilfunknetz kontrolliert.


Ja und  Russland kontrolliert eben nicht das Mobilfunknetz der Ukraine, es sind Russische Offiziere, die ständig im ukrainischen Netz geortet werden und dadurch teilweise getötet werden!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, deshalb sehen wir auch ständig Bilder, Filmchen, Videos, auf allen Plattformen wie Twitter, TikTok etc, und hauptsächlich von den Ukrainern!


Das gibt es von den Russen auch massenhaft, musst dir einfach nur deren Propaganda-Kanäle ansehen. Sind aber sehr oft Tschetschenen, die da filmen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja und Russland kontrolliert eben nicht das Mobilfunknetz der Ukraine, es sind Russische Offiziere, die ständig im ukrainischen Netz geortet werden und dadurch teilweise getötet werden!


Das ist halt eigene Blödheit von denen. Jedes Kind, was sich ein bisschen mit dem Mobilfunknetz befasst, weiß, dass man da die Teilnehmer relativ genau orten kann. Aber wenn die so blöd sind - nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> und mit dem schnappschuß des tages bin ich raus für heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo bitte ist der Tisch!?!


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




(Bisschen nach unten scrollen)

Die russische Staatsbahn bittet um die Lockerung der Sanktionen


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

> «In Deutschland hat sich ein Bellizismus ausgebreitet, der riskant ist», sagte Schily der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in Berlin.
> «Ausgerechnet bei den Grünen gibt es hier eine zu große Einseitigkeit», so Schily.
> «Ich kritisiere den mörderischen Krieg ohne Abstriche. Aber wir müssen die Frage stellen, welche Perspektive es über Waffenlieferungen und Geldzuwendungen an die Ukraine hinaus geben kann», sagte Schily. Konstruktive Ideen seien nötig. «Notwendig ist politische Fantasie.»



Natürlich hat Schily selbst aber auch nicht diese von ihm gemahnten "konstruktiven Vorschläge und notwendige politische Fantasie", die die bösen bellizistischen grünen Kräfte in Deutschland haben sollten, wie man diesen Krieg in der Ukraine zu für die Ukraine akzeptablen Bedingungen schnellsmöglich beenden könnte...

Aber es tut sicherlich immer gut sowas vorzuwerfen, das man gar nicht genug für eine friedliche Beendigung des Krieges tue.
Und im Zweifel erntet man damit doch zumindest bei gewissen öffentliche Briefe schreibenden "philosophischen und literarischen Eliten" in der Republik noch ein paar Pluspunkte und ein wenig Beifall...  









						Schily wirft Teilen des Landes Kriegsverherrlichung vor - WELT
					

Er war der Innenminister während der Kanzlerschaft von Gerhard Schröder. Heute sieht Otto Schily die Politik Deutschlands gegenüber der Ukraine und Russland kritisch. Dabei macht er eine Ausnahme.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Don-71 (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie werden einen Teufel tuen, das Hauptlogistiksystem eines Angriffskrieges von der Sanktionsliste zu nehmen, da müssen die einfachen russischen Bürger durch oder bei ihrer eigenen Regierung anklopfen.
Ich schätze mal das sie genügend Wagons haben, aber bei Lokomotiven, könnten sich die Sanktionen mittel und langfristig sehr wohl auswirken.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das sie genügend Wagons haben, aber bei Lokomotiven, könnten sich die Sanktionen mittel und langfristig sehr wohl auswirken.


Ich denke nichtmal, dass es unbedingt um die Kriegsanstrengungen geht.
Selbst in Deutschland sah man vor knapp 10 Jahren noch Taigatrommeln, das bekommen die bestimmt hin.
Aber der Sapsan (Velaro RUS  eine Art ICE 3) und viele ÖPNV Züge werden ein Problem.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juli 2022)

Putin droht geringere Gaslieferung über Nord Stream 1 an
					

Russlands Präsident Putin hat mit einer Reduzierung russischer Erdgaslieferungen gedroht. Über Nord Stream 1 könnten womöglich nur noch etwa 33 Millionen Kubikmeter Gas pro Tag gepumpt werden. Die Verantwortung trage der Westen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




NS1, worüber bisher ~ 60 Mrd m³ / Jahr an Gas kamen, wurde wegen technischer Probleme, weil fehlte Turbine, auf 60% und darunter gedrosselt. Man droht mit komplettem Ende, wenn die Turbine nicht bald in Russland erscheint. Dann verweist man auf NS2, die ja fertig sei. Aber die würde man wegen des Bedarfes des heimischen Marktes nur zu 50% auslasten können.  Und nun der Clou: NS2 hat eine Kapazität von ~ 60 Mrd m³ / Jahr.  

Sofern er nicht meint NS1 und NS2 dann mit verminderter Leistung parallel zu fahren, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, weil NS1 geht ja angeblich ohne die Turbine nicht, dann ist so halbseiden dumm, dass es fast schon zum fremd schämen wäre.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Man sollte sich nur fragen was besser ist: entweder gar kein Gas oder so?
Klar man ist dann erstmal weiter abhängig von Russland. Und finanziert den Krieg mit.
Aber der Winter könnte echt sehr hart werden.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> auf 60%


um

Gazprom spricht schon seit mehrere Tagen von fehlenden Papieren, da sollte man sich vlt mal beeilen und einen passenden Wisch ausstellen, damit die lieben Leute dann zeitnahe die Turbine abholen können


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man sollte sich nur fragen was besser ist: entweder gar kein Gas oder so?


Gar kein Gas ist jetzt schon fakt. Egal was du hoffst, die Russen werden uns über NS1 nix mehr liefern, und NS2 wird nie anlaufen.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber der Winter könnte echt sehr hart werden.


Der Winter wird immer hart, weil ich dann wieder Schnee räumen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Egal was du hoffst, die Russen werden uns über NS1 nix mehr liefern


So sicher ist das nicht, wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Putin konstant damit spielen wird weil wir selbst bei vollen Speichern mit Einschränkungen leben müssten.
Also klar, du kannst Recht haben, aber so sicher ist das halt nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So sicher ist das nicht, wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Putin konstant damit spielen wird weil wir selbst bei vollen Speichern mit Einschränkungen leben müssten.
> Also klar, du kannst Recht haben, aber so sicher ist das halt nicht.


Ich fürchte auch, dass das die Möhre am Stock wird: Gerade genug durchlassen, damit Deutschland dabei bleibt, aber nicht genug, dass wir mit der aufgebauten Reserve den Spielraum für eine Abkehr haben.

_Ich_ würde das an Putins Stelle so handhaben, wenn ich mich in seine Lage versetze - und ich bin noch nicht einmal sonderlich bewandert in der Gedankenwelt armleuchternder Tschekisten. Einem solchem kommt diese Idee vermutlich ganz natürlich und selbstverständlich.


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Es ist relativ einfach:
Wenn wir am Prinzip Hoffnung kleben bleiben, bleibt die Republik in gewisser Weise immer "erpressbar" bzw. muss sich z. B. mit immer noch nicht abgeschlossenen Ringtauschdeals irgendwie durchwurschteln.

Eigentlich wäre es besser, Kante zu zeigen und das worst-case-Szenario als Realität zu akzeptieren.

Gerade die Industrie braucht Planungssicherheit und muss für den Fall gewaltige Investitionen in kürzester Zeit bewerkstelligen.

Besser jetzt schon reagieren, als Mitte Dezember achselzuckend vor dem Scherbenhaufen stehen.

Dass das alles kein Zuckerschlecken wird, dürfte selbst der schwächsten Glühbirne allmählich aufgehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Beide Seiten eskalieren diesen Kampf ums Gas nicht vollkommen, aber was bringt es wirklich ihn jetzt sofort zu eskalieren?
Können wir den Schaden den wir Russland kurz und mittelfristig zufügen würden genau beziffern, abseits des Geldes welches wir den Russen nicht zahlen würden?


----------



## compisucher (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Beide Seiten eskalieren diesen Kampf ums Gas nicht vollkommen, aber was bringt es wirklich ihn jetzt sofort zu eskalieren?
> Können wir den Schaden den wir Russland kurz und mittelfristig zufügen würden genau beziffern, abseits des Geldes welches wir den Russen nicht zahlen würden?


Sofern du mich meinst, da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Es geht mir nicht darum, dem Putin zu sagen: Ätschebätsch, schaffen wir auch ohne dich
So lange Russland irgendetwas liefert, ist es gut.

Aber:
Die Industrie verhält sich Mangels klarer Ansage immer noch inverstitionsabwartend.
Klar, kostet viel Geld.
Aber ich schätze, z. B. Auto- oder chem. Industrie aber mit Sicherheit auch die Bauindustrie hat derzeit noch ausreichend Kapital, JETZT schon Geld in Alternativen zu investieren, Glasindustrie u. ä. sicherlich nicht.
Würde man jenen, die ausreichend Spielgeld haben, sagen, ihr müsst jetzt was tun, wäre der Gau im Dezember vielleicht keiner.
So sinngemäß meinte ich das.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber:
> Die Industrie verhält sich Mangels klarer Ansage immer noch inverstitionsabwartend.
> Klar, kostet viel Geld.


Es kostet betroffene Unternehmen vor allen immer dann besonders viel Geld, wenn man Investitionen ad hoc stemmen muss, weil man vorher ggf. Jahre und Jahrzehnte lang konstante Investitionen zurückgefahren / gescheut hat, da eine maximale Abschöpfung von Erträgen sinnvoller erschien, als eine konstant geringere Abschöpfung, aber dafür mit konstanter Vorsorge und nachhaltigerer Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Also die PzH 2000 scheinen die Russen, trotz ihrer sehr regelmäßigen Meldungen von der Zerstörung westlicher Waffen, noch nicht erwischt zu haben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0Un__ss_ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klingt im Video auch so als wären die Ukrainischen Soldaten durchaus zufrieden mit der PzH.
Wäre halt nur gut wenn man hier im Westen mal in Bezug auf die Waffenlieferungen mehr aus dem Knick kommen würde und sie in noch deutlich nennenswerterer Zahl in die Ukraine bringen täte.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Was haben wir denn bisher überhaupt an zerstörten schweren westlichen Waffen gesehen?
Eine Hand voll M777, eine M109 und eine Krab hab ich da im Kopf.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juli 2022)

Die Panzerhaubitzen sind ja noch nicht so lange dort. 

Ich glaube von den M109 gab es schon paar Orlan Aufnahmen, wo zumindest versucht wurde, diese zu zerstören. 
M777 hat man zuletzt ein paar zerstörte gesehen, also werden es schon locker über 10 zerstörte sein, die Anzahl der Beschädigten ist unbekannt. 
Die Krab soll über eine Mine gefahren sein, von welcher Seit diese gelegt wurde, kam dabei nicht so ganz raus. 
Ceasar ist deutlich länger in der Ukraine, da wurde bis jetzt wohl noch keine zerstört wurden. Es hält sich seit Wochen das Gerücht auf pro russischen Kanälen, dass korrupte Ukrainer 2 Stück den Russen gegeben/verkauft hätten, jedoch bis jetzt natürlich ohne Bilder/Beweise. Wobei ich nicht hundertprozentig ausschließen möchte, dass es solche Handlungen gab oder gibt, nur fällt es bei denen deutlich mehr auf. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre halt nur gut wenn man hier im Westen mal in Bezug auf die Waffenlieferungen mehr aus dem Knick kommen würde und sie in noch deutlich nennenswerterer Zahl in die Ukraine bringen täte.


Bitte, teile deine Ideen mit uns, Links und schnöde Halbsätze sind doch eher etwas für mich. Was stellst du dir so vor und in welchem Zeitrahmen?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn bisher überhaupt an zerstörten schweren westlichen Waffen gesehen?
> Eine Hand voll M777, eine M109 und eine Krab hab ich da im Kopf.


Das meiste dürften wohl leichte gepanzerte Fahrzeuge aus westlichen Lieferungen sein und bei der Artillerie die M777, die halt auch vergleichsweise leichte Ziele sind, weil sie wesentlich länger an Ort und Stelle sind und eben nicht so schnell zu verlegen, wie die Panzerhaubitzen.

Genauere Zahlen aber, keine Ahnung, dürfte  nur schwer verlässlich zu beziffern sein, da beide Seiten natürlich bei den Abschüssen durchaus übertreiben und bei eigenen Verlusten untertreiben, Propaganda halt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauere Zahlen aber, keine Ahnung, dürfte nur schwer verlässlich zu beziffern sein, da beide Seiten natürlich bei den Abschüssen durchaus übertreiben und bei eigenen Verlusten untertreiben, Propaganda halt.


Deswegen zählen Bilder und alle versuchen diese zu bringen, das ist der beste Indikator den man von außen hat.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juli 2022)

Ich hab gehört, wenn die Fahrzeuge auch noch eindeutige Merkmale, wie beispielsweise eine Beschriftung ausweisen, kann man sie noch besser unterscheiden und so Dubletten ausschließen!

Hat Lavrov eigentlich mal wieder etwas interessantes von sich gegeben, ich hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen?


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klingt im Video auch so als wären die Ukrainischen Soldaten durchaus zufrieden mit der PzH.
> Wäre halt nur gut wenn man hier im Westen mal in Bezug auf die Waffenlieferungen mehr aus dem Knick kommen würde und sie in noch deutlich nennenswerterer Zahl in die Ukraine bringen täte.


Nur das die keine Chance gegen die Raketenartillerie haben mit höherer Reichweite.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




So also will Putin weiter spielen, NS1 liefert wie geplant wieder Gas.


----------



## Optiki (20. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das die keine Chance gegen die Raketenartillerie haben mit höherer Reichweite.


1. sind sie weit von der Qualität der HIMARS Raketen entfernt 
2. sollten die Ukrainer nach Möglichkeit die Haubitzen so nutzen, wie sie auch vorgesehen sind


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2022)

Der Vorteil von Haubitzen ist, dass sie schneller schießen, billiger schießen und die Logistikkette einfacher ist.
Außerdem können einige im direkten Richten schießen.

Der Nachteil ist die Reichweite, die Genauigkeit ist aber kein Nachteil. (Moderne westliche Systeme)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Hat Lavrov eigentlich mal wieder etwas interessantes von sich gegeben, ich hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen?


ääähm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von gerade eben.
taste it:



			https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Lawrow&src=trend_click&f=live&vertical=trends


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So also will Putin weiter spielen, NS1 liefert wie geplant wieder Gas.


Jojo. Angemedet ist's erst einmal. Mal abwarten, ob das nicht nur feuchter Taigafurz bei rum kommt.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Juli 2022)

"Nach Aussage Klaus Müllers, Chef der Bundesnetzagentur, hat Gazprom die für Donnerstag angekündigte Gas-Liefermenge über Nord Stream 1 reduziert. Den Ankündigungen zufolge würden nun am Donnerstag etwa 530 GWh geliefert, twitterte Müller am Mittwochabend. Ihm zufolge wäre das eine _*etwa 30-prozentige Auslastung*_. Weitere Änderungen seien möglich. *Vor der planmäßig am Donnerstag endenden Wartung* der Pipeline war diese zu etwa *40 Prozent ausgelastet*."

Ach ja, das bleibt dann so, bis die Heizperiode beginnt, und dann wird es noch weniger. Wobei es ja so bleiben kann, dann damit füllen sich die Speicher nicht weiter. Ich bin dieses Schmiereintheater so satt.

Das Bescheuerte daran ist, dass die vermeitlich dafür ursächliche Turbine aktuell gar nicht gebraucht wird. Die will man im September erst gegen eine dann für die Wartung vorgesehene Turbine einsetzen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das Bescheuerte daran ist, dass die vermeitlich dafür ursächliche Turbine aktuell gar nicht gebraucht wird. Die will man im September erst gegen eine dann für die Wartung vorgesehene Turbine einsetzen.


Und warum machen die deswegen dann so einen Aufstand?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat angesichts der schweren Zerstörungen durch seinen Krieg in der Ukraine einen Wiederaufbau der Städte im Donbass angekündigt.
> ...
> *Russland** hatte bereits Milliarden auf der 2014 annektierten Schwarzmeer-Halbinsel Krim investiert, um etwa eine Brücke, einen Flughafen und eine Autobahn zu bauen.* *Der Wiederaufbau im Donbass dürfte um ein Vielfaches teurer werden. Es werde "Monate, Wochen und Jahre" dauern, um im Donbass wieder für Ordnung zu sorgen, meinte Putin*. "Aber wir werden das auf jeden Fall tun", sagte er einem besorgten Mädchen aus der Region.



Russland hat alleine für eine Brücke, Autobahn und den Flughafen auf der Krim schon Jahre gebraucht, wie er da in "Jahren", wohl ehr realistisch für Russland sind Jahrzehnte, die zerstörten Oblaste Donezk und Luhansk, mit ihren stark zerstörten Städten, Dörfern und Industrien wieder aufbauen wollen würde, gerade unter den aktuellen starken internationalen Sanktionen, weiß wohl nur wieder er selbst, oder eigentlich auch nicht...









						Kremlchef Putin verspricht Wiederaufbau des Donbass
					

Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat angesichts der schweren Zerstörungen durch seinen Krieg in der Ukraine einen Wiederaufbau der Städte im Donbass angekündigt. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## Optiki (20. Juli 2022)

@Incredible Alk hatte doch schon mal was zur Pipeline geschrieben, dass die Aussage sowieso Schwachsinn ist. 

Für NS1 haben sie wohl 8 solche Turbinen und die sind auch mit Redundanz eingerichtet. Es müsste also mehre Siemens Turbinen gleichzeitig ausfallen, damit es überhaupt eine richtige Reduzierung geben müsste. 

Es handelt sich also natürlich um ein Machtspiel von Putin, wobei auch noch Gas über die Ukraine kommt, jedoch ebenfalls in reduzierte Menge. (Grund Ukraine hat reduziert) Die Pipeline durch Polen wurde geschlossen, nachdem Polen nicht in Rubel zahlen wollte. 

Wie der genaue Standort der Turbine aktuell ist, wird aktuell nicht verraten, zuletzt hatten die Russen noch behauptet, sie hätten keine Papiere, welche ihnen ein Entgegennehmen der Turbine ermöglicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2022)

Nochmal ums ganz deutlich zu sagen: Es gibt keinen technischen Grund dafür, warum die NS-Pipeline(s) wegen einer einzelnen defekten Turbine ihre Fördermengen reduzieren oder gar außer Betrieb genommen werden müssten.
Das ist ein Märchen für sehr gutgläubige Zuhörer. Wie viel Gas wann fließt oder nicht ist eine reine politische Entscheidung des Kremels, sonst nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das russische Vetorecht gilt eben nur für Resolutionen im Sicherheitsrat. Gegen offizielle Verurteilungen und damit einher gehendem Imageverlust in Ländern, denen man sich gerade anbiedert möchte, hilft es nicht.
> 
> Und, wie gesagt, eine Kappung des Kabels träfe nicht nur die USA und Europa, sondern auch Länder, bei denen Russland gerade auf Schönwetter macht. Die nutzen ebenfalls darüber laufende Dienste und Dienstleistungen und wären dementsprechend eher mäßig begeistert. Schonend ausgedrückt.



Von was für Ländern sprechen wir hier? China hinter ihrer Firewall? Der Iran mit seinem gigantischen Datenaustausch von und nach Nordamerika? Indien mit der hochdigitalisierten Bevölkerung und einer geographischen Position auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Erdballs?
Die Nordatlanikkabel interessieren vor allem EU und USA. Teilweise noch über Kreuz Südamerika und Afrika, aber denen stehen auch andere, ähnlich indirekte Datenwege zur Verfügung. Da gibt es durchaus Ziele, die Russlands spärliche Versuche internationaler Kontakte nicht stärker belasten würden, als ein paar Schiffsladungen Gratisweizen wieder auswetzen könnten.



> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass die NATO vor Russland scheut. Sie hält sich vielmehr an ihr eigenes Regelkorsett, nach welchem ein Eingreifen nur bei Angriffen auf Bündnispartner möglich ist. Ich will hier trotz meines Backgrounds keinen Idealismus unterstellen, dafür habe ich zu viele hochrangige Säbelrassler persönlich kennengelernt, aber es geht meiner Erfahrung nach definitiv um Selbstlegitimation. Wie hingegen reagiert wird, wenn Russland einen Grund liefert, möchte auch Putin sicherlich nicht auf die harte Tour herausfinden.



Von "der NATO" kannst du sicherlich mehr erzählen, als ich. Aber es fällt auf, dass zahlreiche NATO-Mitglieder, die in der Vergangenheit null Probleme hatten, beinahe jährlich als "Verbündete"/"Partner" von irgendwelchen Kleingruppen mit einem vielfachen von deren Materialeinsatz in diverse Konflikte einzugreifen, die geostrategische Interessen berührten. Nur im Umfeld Russlands gibt es keinerlei Hinweise auf Aktionen, die mit dieser etablierte Art der Legitimation gerechtfertigt werden. Von Einsätzen ohne echte Legitimation in selbst erklärten, eigentlich gar nicht vorhandenen Lücken internationalen Rechts (Söldner, Spezialkräfte und vor allem Drohnen) ganz zu schweigen. Ebenso fehlt es komplett an Manövern, die überhaupt keine Legitimation brauchen, weil sie vollkommen normal und üblich sind. Wo war denn der Freundschaftsbesuch von NATO-Flotillen in Mariupol, als die Brücke von Kertsch gebaut wurde? Warum fahren rumänische, bulgarische und türkische Schiffe nicht ganz offiziell nach Odessa, vor dem es laut Russland keinen Krieg und somit auch kein Kriegsrecht, sondern ausschließlich ukrainische Zivilverwaltung gibt?

Es gibt eine ganze Menge Optionen, die unter gegebenen Bedingungen mehr als nur legitimiert werden und die nicht gezogen werden. Meine einzige Erklärung dafür: Es fehlt an der Motivation in Anbetracht einer möglichen Eskalation mit Russland. Und daran wird ein Ereignis, dass NATO-Staaten zwar stärker schadet als bislang, dass aber nicht offensichtlich und zweifelsfrei Russland angehängt werden kann, nichts ändern.



> Dabei ist auch zu beachten, dass das dem Teil des russischen Narrativs widerspräche, nach dem deren Handeln durch einer Bedrohung durch die NATO bzw. deren Osterweiterung begründet wäre.



Für Aktionen "die gar nicht von Russland ausgehen" braucht Russland kein Narrativ. (Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man mit diesem ja ohnehin sehr freizügig umgeht.)



> Zu sagen, man wolle die NATO fernhalten und dann die zivile Installation eines führend NATO-Bündnispartners zu attackieren, wäre auch aus nicht immer rationaler russischer Sicht kontraproduktiv



Es wäre genauso kontraproduktiv, bestehende Lieferverträge für Energieträger an NATO-Staaten nicht einzuhalten. Es wäre genauso kontraproduktiv, internationale Abkommen zur Friedenssicherung mit NATO-Staaten nicht einzuhalten. Es wäre genauso kontraproduktiv, durch systematische Fehlinformationen und Unterstützung staatsfeindlicher Akteure Spannungen in NATO-Staaten herbeizuführen. Es wäre noch weitaus kontraproduktiver, digitale Attacken auf NATO-Staaten durchzuführen.

Merkste was  ?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, hätte er entsprechende Abkommen schon vor zehn, fünfzehn Jahren schließen können, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Soldaten bewegen zu müssen. Ein wenig Entgegenkommen bei Rohstoffpreisen, in paar wohlplatzierte Rubel hier und da, und schon wäre in der alten Ukraine alles so gelaufen wie gewünscht. Nachdem dort die Führung gewechselt hat, geht das nicht mehr, aber es war ja ohnehin nie sein oder zumindest nicht sein primäres Ziel.



Das wäre nicht einmal nötig. Die Ukraine hat ja, genau wie Georgien, schon mehrfach Interesse bekundet und wurde mit Verweis auf Russland zurückgewiesen. Um die die nächsten Jahrzehnte aus der NATO rauszuhalten, hätte Putin einfach nur nichts machen müssen. Einfach nur keinen Grund geben, warum die NATO mit in Opposition zu Russland stehenden Ländern zusammenarbeiten sollte.

Aber wie du schon selbst sagst: Putin geht es nicht um Sicherheit, Putin geht es um Eroberung und fingierte Gründe passen eben vorne und hinten nicht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar vertritt der Kreml jetzt die Ansicht das es neue Friedensgespräche nur zu noch härteren Bedingungen als noch im März in der Türkei geben könne, also mit weit umfangreicheren Forderungen als damals.
> 
> Die Bedingungen damals waren die Anerkenung der Krim als russisch, Abtretung der Oblaste Luhansk und Donezk an die Speratisten, sowie Anerkennung selbiger als eigenständige Republiken, Entmilitarisierung und Neutralität der Ukraine:



Also die politische, soziale, militärische und wirtschaftliche Anschluss an Russland - schließlich wäre "ganz alleine stehen ohne auch nur eine Verteidigung zu haben" keine Option gewesen.
Was will man demgegenüber den jetzt noch verschärfen? Verbot der ukrainischen Sprache? Versklavung aller Ukrainer? Nur die Umbennung des ursprünglich geplanten Oblast Ukraine wäre ja wohl keine Verschärfung.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist der Tisch!?!



Wäre ein cooler Kontrast gewesen, so ein 1-2 Hand hohes, kleines, typisch vorderasiatisches Tee-/Kaffeetischchen verloren in die Mitte stehen zu lassen. Aber in weiß, poliert und mit sinnlos protzigen Säulen  .




Tekkla schrieb:


> Sofern er nicht meint NS1 und NS2 dann mit verminderter Leistung parallel zu fahren, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, weil NS1 geht ja angeblich ohne die Turbine nicht, dann ist so halbseiden dumm, dass es fast schon zum fremd schämen wäre.



Zum fremdschämen ist, dass nicht überhaupt noch auf Putins Pfeife reagiert, sondern sogar danach getanzt wird. NS 2 hat nicht "zufällig" die gleiche Kapazität wie NS 1, sondern ist eine Kopie davon. Russland müsste also komplette Kompressorensätze  ungenutzt rumstehen haben. (Die auch aus weitaus mehr als einem Exemplar bestehen, also bei Mangel an selbigem nicht um 50% einbrechen. Ich glaube mich ebenfalls an achtfache Redundanz bei den NS zu erinnern.)
Und zusätzlich gibt es noch Jamal, Sojus und die sogenannte westsibirische Pipeline nach Europa. Die hatten laut letzten Ansagen Russlands alle keine Mängel und laufen afaik aktuell mit 0% ihrer Gesamtkapazität von 150 Mrd. m³/a.

Fakt ist einfach: Putin will nicht liefern und profitiert auch noch von den dadurch exportierenden Preisen. Und wir lassen ihn gewähren, obwohl das bei letzterem Punkt absolut überflüssig ist.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland hat alleine für eine Brücke, Autobahn und den Flughafen auf der Krim schon Jahre gebraucht, wie er da in "Jahren", wohl ehr realistisch für Russland sind Jahrzehnte, die zerstörten Oblaste Donezk und Luhansk, mit ihren stark zerstörten Städten, Dörfern und Industrien wieder aufbauen wollen würde, gerade unter den aktuellen starken internationalen Sanktionen, weiß wohl nur wieder er selbst, oder eigentlich auch nicht...



Ziel muss es sein, dass Russland gar keine andere Wahl hat, als den Donbass und die Südukraine wieder aufzubauen.
Binnen maximal 10 Jahren.
Für die Ukrainer.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

> Greenpeace: Gegend um Tschernobyl ist gefährlicher geworden​Nach der russischen Besatzung des Gebiets um die Atomruine Tschernobyl beklagt die Umweltschutzorganisation Greenpeace radioaktive Gefahren - und wirft der Internationalen Atomenergiebehörde (IAEO) vor, diese Risiken zu verharmlosen. Durch das Ausheben von Schützengräben hätten die russischen Soldaten radioaktiv verstrahlte Erde freigelegt, teilen Greenpeace-Experten in Kiew mit. Minen und die Bodenveränderungen im Sperrgebiet gefährdeten vor allem die zukünftige Arbeit von Feuerwehrleuten.
> 
> "Der IAEO fehlt es an Objektivität. Sie schätzt die Risiken der Atomkraft nicht unabhängig ein", kritisiert Greenpeace-Atomexperte Thomas Breuer. "Damit die Behörde glaubwürdig auf die vielfältigen Gefahren der Atomenergie reagieren kann, muss sie künftig von einer Agentur zur Verbreitung von Atomkraft zu einer Überwachungsbehörde umgebaut werden." Experten habe sie dafür. Greenpeace warf der IAEO außerdem zu enge Beziehungen zum russischen staatlichen Atomunternehmen Rosatom vor. IAEO-Chef Rafael Mariano Grossi hatte Tschernobyl Ende April besucht und dort gesagt, die Strahlenbelastung sei wieder auf normalem Niveau.
> 
> ...


Quelle: SZ - Liveblog zum Krieg in der Ukraine

Ich frage mich was aus diesen Soldaten geworden ist? Und derjenige, der den Befehl dafür gegeben hat, kann auch nicht ganz dicht sein.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es war Putin höchst selbst, der einmal sagte, dass sich jedes Land dem Bündnis anschließen kann, was für einen das beste erscheint. Das hat er im Rahmen der NATO Erweiterung ins Baltikum gesagt. Bei der Ukraine ist das aber plötzlich ein Problem.


Genau, so lange bis sich ein Land von diesen Bündnissen eingekreist fühlt und ob er das so gesagt hat, glaube ich, bevor ich eine Quelle gesehen habe, nicht.
Diese Diskussion um die Erweiterung läuft jetzt schon x-Jahre und zerstört zu Verhältnis zu Russland nachhaltig.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum hier Leute das zum Problem machen, um eine Rechtfertigung für einen Angriffskrieg mit dem Ziel der territorialen Eroberung bei gleicher Abrede eines staatlichen Existenzrechtes der Ukraine zu plakatieren.


Es gibt für keinen Angriffskrieg eine ausreichende Rechtfertigung, er war aber absehbar und läuft mehr oder weniger schon seit 2014.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Erst einen Bürgerkrieg im Osten der Ukraine anzetteln, dann die Krim besetzen, um am Ende das Land an sich anzugreifen.


Vorher lief ein vom Westen unterstützter Putsch was das Chaos initial verursachte.
Leider wird das gerne vergessen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie man meinen kann, dass ein Angriffskrieg eine tolerable Reaktion auf das nicht militärische Verhalten eines Nachbarstaates sei.


Schöne Unterstellung.



Mahoy schrieb:


> wenn es Putin tatsächlich darum ginge, die Ukraine aus der NATO herauszuhalten, hätte das schon längst billig haben können.


Darum geht es auch und billig ist und war das nie, sieht man ja heute, 2014 und zuvor.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein, hätte er entsprechende Abkommen schon vor zehn, fünfzehn Jahren schließen können, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Soldaten bewegen zu müssen.


Diese Geschichte, die du hier erfindest steht halt komplett im Widerspruch zur Literatur der versuchten Beitrittsversuche und des zugrunde liegenden ewigen Streits.
Wenn Putin versucht hätte ein Bündnis mit der Ukraine zu forcieren, wäre das dann wie üblich mit Sanktionen und Gepolter oder Krieg von Statten gegangen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein wenig Entgegenkommen bei Rohstoffpreisen, in paar wohlplatzierte Rubel hier und da, und schon wäre in der alten Ukraine alles so gelaufen wie gewünscht.


Das unterscheidet sich nun wirklich 0,0 mit übelster Kreml Propaganda,  etwa wie die Ukraine müsse entnazifiziert werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um die die nächsten Jahrzehnte aus der NATO rauszuhalten, hätte Putin einfach nur nichts machen müssen.


Dann wäre die Ukraine längst in der NATO,  denn deren Beitritt scheiterte auch 2008 nur an Russlands diplomatischem Widerstand und daraus folgend  Angela Merkels Veto.  Schon interessant, dass man nicht in der Lage ist aktuelles Zeitgeschehen zu verstehen. Wie will man dann überhaupt den Frieden in der Welt wahren?

Die Aussichten stehen schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Vorher lief ein vom Westen unterstützter Putsch was das Chaos initial verursachte.


Bitte schlag Mal die Begriffe "Putsch", "Protest", und "demokratische Wahl" nach.
Nicht mal Putin zweifelt an dass Selenskyj legitimer Präsident der Ukraine ist.


----------



## Optiki (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was aus diesen Soldaten geworden ist? Und derjenige, der den Befehl dafür gegeben hat, kann auch nicht ganz dicht sein.


Umso älter man wird, umso mehr Leute lernt man kennen, wo man sich fragt, wie diese Leute überhaupt so lange überlebt haben bzw. welche Prioritäten sie im Leben haben. Letztens war im in einem anderen großen Forum einer, der kannte sich gar nicht mit Leuchtmitteln aus, der kannte weder Sockeltypen, noch Lumen und auch hatte auch noch nicht von Farbtemperaturen gehört. 

Es wurde ja damals vermutet, dass die Russen da teilweise noch mit veralteten Karten unterwegs waren. Aktuell hatte der SPU auch wieder Bilder von russischen Karten veröffentlicht, die mehr als 40 Jahre alt sind und viele der aktuellen Stauseen der Ukraine nicht enthalten.  

Ich denke mal den Soldaten ist nicht so viele passiert, damals hatten sich schon paar Experten auf dem Gebiet zu Wort gemeldet und gesagt, die Chance für eine schwere radioaktive Vergiftung ist viel zu gering.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

Prinzipiell sehe ich das ähnlich.
Kumpel von mir hatte mal so ne Stalker Besichtigungstour 2018 gemacht.
Selbst sehr nahe am Sarkophag schlug der vom Guide mitgeführte Geigerzähler kaum aus.

Die Problematik bei den Russensoldaten dürfte gewesen sein, dass die im leicht verstrahlten Boden lustig ihre Stellungen gegraben haben.
Ist halt doof, leicht radioaktiven Feinstaub beim stundenlangen Schützengrabenausheben einzuatmen.
Schätze, der eine oder andere wird mit Sicherheit mal ein Krebsgeschwür abbekommen.
No risk, no fun...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Problematik bei den Russensoldaten dürfte gewesen sein, dass die im leicht verstrahlten Boden lustig ihre Stellungen gegraben haben.


Richtig, nicht das die Soldaten längere Zeit einfach nur im "Sperrbereich" von Tschernobyl gewesen sind ist das Problem gewesen, sondern das sie dort im Boden rumgebudelt haben, um Stellungen auszuheben.
Das ist aber auch so, als es damals durch die Medien ging, wirklich jedes mal dazu gesagt worden und sollte daher eigentlich auch klar sein.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ist halt doof, leicht radioaktiven Feinstaub beim stundenlangen Schützengrabenausheben einzuatmen.


Aufgewirbelter radioaktiv belasteter Staub ist noch das kleinere, da ehr ein kurzzeitiges Problem daran, da der halt vor allen beim kurzzeitigen buddeln in sehr hoher Menge entsteht.
Viel ehr ist das Problem, dass dadurch natürlich das in den Böden abgelagerte Cäsium-137, Strontium-90 und Plutonium-239 wieder wesentlich vermehrter freigelegt wird.
Vor allen solange du als Soldat dann selber in besagten Graben / Loch hockst.

Sehr grob vereinfacht könnte man das, denke ich, mit einem Sicherheitsbehälter für radiokatives Material vergleichen.
Solange der Deckel drauf ist ist die Strahlung nicht unmittelbar ein größeres Problem, selbst wenn du direkt daneben stehst.
Erst wenn du den Deckel abnimmst und dann die ganze Zeit über dem Behälter hockst fängt es an zu einem ernsthafteren Problem zu werden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (21. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bitte schlag Mal die Begriffe "Putsch", "Protest", und "demokratische Wahl" nach.
> Nicht mal Putin zweifelt an dass Selenskyj legitimer Präsident der Ukraine ist.


Also wurde nicht Jazenjuk 2014 nach dem Putsch verfassungswidrig zum Ministerpräsidenten gewählt, sondern Selenskyj?
Selesnkyj kam 2019 - verfassungsgemäß.Schlag du mal lieber was nach und entstelle mal nicht den Zusammenhang. Was faselst du von Selenskyj?
 Wenn du von der Annektion der Krim sprichst, dann muss Mindestens auch das was vorher passierte erwähnt bleiben.

Unterschlägst mal eben 5 Jahre.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2022)

Es gab nur keinen Putsch  .


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Schlag du mal lieber was nach und entstelle mal nicht den Zusammenhang


Du solltest mal dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase fassen, wenn du hier anderen Leute vorwirfst Zusammenhänge zu entstellen.



> Auseinandersetzung zwischen Ukraine und Russland​Das Abkommen sorgte danach im August 2013 für Spannungen zwischen der Ukraine und Russland. Russland sieht durch das Abkommen seine Zollunion mit Belarus und Kasachstan als gefährdet an. Die Ukraine soll dieser Zollunion beitreten, die einmal zur Eurasischen Union ausgebaut werden soll. Die Ukraine verkauft derzeit 25 Prozent ihrer Exporte nach Russland.[23]
> 
> Der damalige ukrainische Präsident Wiktor Janukowytsch bat am 3. September 2013 das Parlament, Gesetze zu erlassen, um den Beitritt zur EU schneller ermöglichen zu können (zu nennen wären Gesetzesangleichungen).[24][25]
> Am 18. September 2013 stimmte das ukrainische Parlament den Empfehlungen des Präsidenten zu.
> ...



Um es kurz chronologisch zusammen zu fassen:

Die Ukraine will mit der EU
Russland will mit der Ukraine
EU und Russland sagen, dass es nur mit einem von beiden geht
Ukraine entscheidet sich in der Tendenz für die EU
Russland bestraft die Ukraine dafür wirtschaftlich und droht mit mehr
Janukowitsch legt das Abkommen mit der EU daraufhin auf Eis
Die pro europäischen Proteste eskalieren in der Ukraine
Janukowitsch flieht
...


----------



## LDNV (21. Juli 2022)

__





						Lukaschenko spricht von atomarer Eskalation im Ukraine-Krieg
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juli 2022)

LDNV schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die routinemäßige Angstmache aus dem "Kreml"!
Zur Abwechslung mal von der Marionette.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich denke mal den Soldaten ist nicht so viele passiert, damals hatten sich schon paar Experten auf dem Gebiet zu Wort gemeldet und gesagt, die Chance für eine schwere radioaktive Vergiftung ist viel zu gering.


Das sehe ich auch so. Wenn sich durch die Aussetzung etwa erhöht hat, dass das Langzeitrisiko: Die dort eingesetzten Soldaten waren ja überwiegend junge Wehrpflichtige und wenn eine Handvoll davon (bzw. deren Nachwuchs) in ein paar Jahren eher unspezifische Krankheitsbilder zeigt, wird das kaum irgendwo und schon gar nicht in Russland darauf zurückgeführt werden, dass sie vor Jahren irgendwo Gräben ausgehoben haben. Schon gar nicht, wenn das (ggf. unter neuer politischer Führung stehende) Land nicht an ein peinlich verlaufenes militärisches Abenteuer erinnert werden möchte.

Hinzu kommt, dass Berichten zufolge manche der kriegsgefangene Russen noch nicht einmal wussten, wo genau in der Ukraine sie überhaupt gefangen genommen wurden. Wer also nicht gerade den Sarkophag vor Augen hatte, weiß womöglich bis heute nicht, was er da überhaupt umgegraben hat.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juli 2022)

Oh die vereinigten wirtschaftlichen Zwerge der BRICs Staaten werden aus der Mottenkiste geholt plus die im Moment unter 70-80% Inflation leidende Türkei. Man kann nur staunen und na ja sich amüsieren.


----------



## Optiki (21. Juli 2022)

BRIC Staaten leiten neue Weltordnung ein
Petrodoller schwach
Rubel stark und an Gold gekoppelt 
Europa ist schuld an der geringen Gasmenge, weil Turbine nicht zurück gegeben wird
Westen ist Kriegstreiber

1x1 der angeblich selbst denkenden Leute, welche sich nicht von der westlichen Propaganda verarschen lassen. 

Ist schon das zweite Mal heute, dass ich die selben Punkte hier im Forum lesen darf.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juli 2022)

@ Optiki

Die Sau wird ja seit ungefähr 2014 regelmäßig durchs Dorf getrieben wie sehr die BRICs Staaten aufstreben und der Westen abwirtschaftet und dass das Ende des Dollars nahe ist. Das Ding hat schon einen langen Bart und irgendwie geht die Prophezeiung seit einem Jahrzehnt eher in die Gegenrichtung!
Ach ja und im Nachgang wurde noch etwas Corona Klamauk angefügt!


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> ************! Wenn man erst mal Quellenanalyse betreiben muss, weil man nicht jedes Schwurbelmedium dieser Welt kennt...[/URL]


Psiram ist neben Rationalwiki, bei solch einem "howling vortex of madness", immer eine gute Anlaufstelle: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Report24



Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Das Buch des Vorsitzenden des World Economic Forum scheint es nicht zu sein.


Rein interessehalber: Hast du es denn, egal ob nun die englische oder deutsche Ausgabe, überhaupt selbst gelesen, so feucht-fröhlich wie du es erst verlinkt hast und es dann regelmäßig als Beleg für alles mögliche heranziehst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Wenn sich durch die Aussetzung etwa erhöht hat, dass das Langzeitrisiko: Die dort eingesetzten Soldaten waren ja überwiegend junge Wehrpflichtige und wenn eine Handvoll davon (bzw. deren Nachwuchs) in ein paar Jahren eher unspezifische Krankheitsbilder zeigt



Die Soldaten werden nicht selektiv das belastete Material ausgesiebt und sich in die U-Hose gesteckt haben. Der Staub, der sich in der Lunge festsetzt wiederum hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Keimbahn. Ist aber halt eine 1A-Grundlage für Lungenkarzinome. Und je nach Aktivität und Waldregion könnten die sich in durchaus überschaubarer Zeit bemerkbar machen. Gerade Richtung Weißrussland liegen einige der seinerzeit am schwersten kontanimierten Zonen und wenn man da die wenigen Zentimeter saubere Deckschicht abnimmt und tief inhaliert, sollte das ansehnliche Strahlendosen ergeben.




Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Was stirbt im krieg zuerst auf BEIDEN SEITEN? DIE WARHEIT!



Beinahe 2% korrete Aussagen in dem Post. Das geht doch noch besser, oder? Die müssen auch noch weg!




Optiki schrieb:


> Ist schon das zweite Mal heute, dass ich die selben Punkte hier im Forum lesen darf.



So funktioniert Propaganda.




Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Es gibt um die 100 Links



Ich glaube, der *Moderator* wollte nicht, dass du die Quellen zählst, sondern dass einen kleinen Teil davon postest, um deine ... kontroversen ... Thesen ... zu untermauern. Und damit wenigstens einen Hauch der Diskussionsbereitschaft zu signalisieren, den die Forenregeln als Abgrenzung zu Spam, Trolling & Co erwarten.



> Ich weiss dass ich nichts weiss.



Dafür verbreitest du verdammt viele und verdammt schwerwiegende Unterstellungen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2022)

Helmi2019 schrieb:


> Weil wer anderes als Schwurbel bzeichnet muss die Wahrheit kennen.


Die Welt ist nicht binär, also heul nicht rum.
Ich weiß nicht wer im dritten Stock im Haus gegenüber wohnt, aber ich weiß, dass es nicht Merkel ist.

Meine Güte...


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2022)

LDNV schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann er seinem "Gumbel" Putin ja für gratulieren: 


> [...]
> Director General Grossi once again stressed the importance of the IAEA being able to travel to the Zaporizhzya NPP (ZNPP) to conduct essential safety, security and safeguards activities at Ukraine’s largest NPP. The IAEA has not been able to visit the ZNPP since before the current military conflict in Ukraine. Russian forces took control of the plant more than four months ago, but its Ukrainian staff are continuing to operate it.
> 
> In official communications this week, Ukraine informed the IAEA about the “extremely difficult” situation at the ZNPP “due to constant pressure” on its employees.
> ...







__





						Update 86 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Buch nicht, aber rein vom Titel her "COVID-19: The Great Reset" hat es *nichts mit diesem Thema* zu tun.


Doch, weil -vorsichtig gesagt- gewisse Umbruchsszenarien in etwas merkwürdiger Weise schon 2010-2012 vom Schwab und Kumpels beschrieben werden.
Die Quellenlage ist hier dürftig, Wahrheit und Legendenbildung dicht beieinander, spielt aber in die Kiste hinein:
 CIA hätte auf dem Maidan geputscht. 
(ACHTUNG: das ist NICHT meine persönliche Meinung)

Vergiss den Begriff covid, es wird ausführlich die globale postcovid Gesellschaft beschrieben.
Buchtitel ist total irreführend.
Diese GreatReset Geschichte stimmt blöder Weise.
Das Buch vom Schwab gibts natürlich auch in deutsch:





						COVID-19: Der Grosse Umbruch : Schwab, Klaus, Malleret, Thierry: Amazon.de: Bücher
					

COVID-19: Der Grosse Umbruch : Schwab, Klaus, Malleret, Thierry: Amazon.de: Bücher



					www.amazon.de
				




Denke, die Reputation vom Schwab ist in der Wirtschaftswelt erst mal unstrittig, auch wenn er m. M. nach einen primitiven Schreibstil pflegt. 
Na ja, er kann gut organisieren und gut reden und ist extrem gut vernetzt,
der Hellste unter der Sonne ist er er aber bestimmt nicht.

Die darin beschriebene globale post-covid Gesellschaft als ideale Weltordnung ist dann eher gewöhnungsbedürftig und man muss sich dann schon die Frage stellen, ob man in einer Welt des gläsernen Menschen leben möchte, sozusagen Orwell1984 auf nice gemacht.

Es gibt dann Schriften von ihm, welche von der Weltverschwörungsfangemeinde als Beweis herangezogen werden, dass er schon viel früher als 2017 von der Pandemie was wußte, sprich das alles geplant wäre.

Da wirds dann spooky in der Fangemeinde des gepflegten Irrsinns.
Logisch, dass auch Gates ein pöser ist und die Weltelite uns niederes Volk knechten und kontrollieren möchte - funfact, tut sie ja eh schon.

Kurzum, der Schwab ist der personifizierte Antichrist in der Welt des gepflegten Verschwörungswahns und alles ist sehr komplex und verwoben.

@chill_eule : Das musst du einfach mal selbst recherchieren und da hat dann echt hier nix zu suchen.
 Nur dann findet man aber den Zugang in die Gedankenwelt jener, die z. B. hierzulande den Putin feiern.
Der ist in dieser alternativen Wahrheit nämlich unser Befreier ()


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der ist in dieser alternativen Wahrheit nämlich unser Befreier


Und da es hier um ein ernstes, aktuelles Thema geht und nicht um "Fantasiegeschichten", wie aus besagtem Buch, ist jegliche weitere Diskussion darüber hier unnütz und OT.

Weitermachen! (ohne Verschwörungstheorieren und ähnlichem shice und vor allem *immer mit fundierten Quellen*!)


----------



## Tekkla (21. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> und vor allem *immer mit fundierten Quellen*!


Das ist ja so ein allgemeines Problem mit den Alternativdenkern. Die meine ja, wir werden von den Eliten hier gesteuert und ausgebeutet und sind deshalb die eigentlich Dummen und Blinden, während man selber ja zu den Erwachten gehört. Der Haken bei dieser Argumentation: Es springen Leute auf diesen Zug auf, die damit a) Geld machen wollen (siehe Compact und Co) und b) darin die Chance sehen das etablierte Gesellschaftsmodell stetig aus zu höhlen. Das wird dann aber von den Sehenden ignoriert und beiseite geschoben. So wie in dem anderen Antiviren-Programm-Topic mit dem Typen, der meint erzählen zu müssen, dass die NSA mit SeLinux im Kernel quasi eine Backdoor eingebaut hat. Totaler Quatsch, weil das der öffentlich zugängliche Code gar nicht hergibt, aber es wird von irgendeinem Deppen in die Welt gebracht und dann von Leuten ohne Ahnung von der Materie geglaubt.

Und bevor du das hier jetzt wegen OT ins Nirvana beförderst, will ich die Kurve zum Topic bekommen, in dem ich darauf hinweisen möchte, dass es von russischer Seite bewiesene Aktionen der Meinungsbeeinflussung im Bereich von Social Media gab und gibt. Stichwort: Trolle aus Sankt Petersburg. Ich möchte sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass Russland damit im Rahmen seiner Kriegsvorbereitungen gehandelt hat und auch noch weiter handelt.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und da es hier um ein ernstes, aktuelles Thema geht und nicht um "Fantasiegeschichten", wie aus besagtem Buch, ist jegliche weitere Diskussion darüber hier unnütz und OT.
> 
> Weitermachen! (ohne Verschwörungstheorieren und ähnlichem shice und vor allem *immer mit fundierten Quellen*!)



Alles gut.
Da der gute Mann ja das Weltwirtschaftsforum in Davos ausrichtet und somit zweifellos einen gewissen Einfluss auf Wirtschaftbosse und Staatschefs ausübt, ist es für den einen oder anderen durchaus interessant, dessen Ansichten zumindest zu kennen. 
Insofern ist selbst der etwas schräge Einlass von weiter oben durchaus auch im Zusammenhang mit der Ukraine. Immerhin wurde dort über die Hilfe für die Ukraine gesprochen und sowohl Selenzki als auch die Klitschkos waren dort bzw. waren zugeschaltet.
Nach dem Genuss seines Buches darf ich zumindest verlautbaren, dass der auch gehörig einen an der Waffel hat.
Und damit will ich es mit "halb"-OT belassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2022)

Die russische Regierung scheint Meinungsmanipulation nicht nur im Inland seit Jahren (außerhalb der sozialen Medien mit wenig Unterbrechung seit Jahrzehnten) systematisch für so ziemlich alles einzusetzen. Da ist es nur naheliegend, dass sie auch ihre Kriegsbemühungen nicht erst seit Kriesbeginn auf diesem Wege unterstützt haben. Und bei Verschwörungsgläubigen stoßen sie damit natürlich auf fruchtbarsten Boden. Je bescheuerter die Behauptung, des so aktiver wird sie verbreitet. Frei nach dem Motto "das kommt in der Lügenpresse gar nicht vor, dass MUSS richtig sein".


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2022)

Die ach so wichtige Turbine will in Russland offenbar niemand haben...



> Gazprom begründete die Drosselung von Gaslieferungen mit einer fehlenden Turbine. Nun bremst Russland deren auf Bitten Deutschlands erfolgten Transport laut Insidern aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

> *Die Ausfuhr von 20 Millionen Tonnen ukrainischem Getreide ist blockiert, die Preise sind weltweit massiv gestiegen. Laut der Türkei wollen Moskau und Kiew ein Abkommen unterzeichnen, damit es wieder Exporte übers Schwarze Meer gibt.*
> 
> Nach wochenlangen Verhandlungen ist laut der türkischen Regierung eine Vereinbarung über die Ausfuhr von Millionen Tonnen ukrainischen Getreides über das Schwarze Meer erzielt worden. Das Abkommen werde heute in Istanbul unterzeichnet, teilte das Büro von Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan mit.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Erdogan kündigt Freigabe von Getreide an

Eine sehr wichtige Einigung. Das Leben vieler Menschen steht auf dem Spiel.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Erdogan kündigt Freigabe von Getreide an
> 
> Eine sehr wichtige Einigung. Das Leben vieler Menschen steht auf dem Spiel.


Mal sehen wann das erste Schiff trotzdem sinkt 

Der MI6 Chef meint dass Russland schon in den nächsten Wochen die Luft ausgeht.
Zudem wäre eine der größten Gefahren was China aus dem Umgang mit Russland über die potenzielle Reaktion des Westen im Fall einer Invasion in Taiwan lernen könne.








						Russia about to run out of steam in Ukraine - MI6 chief
					

In a rare public appearance, the UK secret intelligence service chief says Ukraine could hit back.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Letzteres ist nun nicht wirklich soo überraschend aber doch von offizieller Seite noch nicht oft offen angesprochen worden.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann das erste Schiff trotzdem sinkt


Hoffen wir es mal nicht.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Der MI6 Chef meint dass Russland schon in den nächsten Wochen die Luft ausgeht.


Das meinten andere auch schon vor ein paar Wochen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Zudem wäre eine der größten Gefahren was China aus dem Umgang mit Russland über die potenzielle Reaktion des Westen im Fall einer Invasion in Taiwan lernen könne.


China ist nicht so einfach zu sanktionieren. Weil wir noch viel abhängiger von denen sind.
Dann würden große Teile unserer Wirtschaft einbrechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die ach so wichtige Turbine will in Russland offenbar niemand haben...


Naja, dann braucht Selenskyj sich wenigstens nicht mehr weiter öffentlich darüber aufregen, dass sie an Russland zurück gegeben werden sollte, wenn selbige sie nun gar nicht mehr haben wollen und sie damit in Deutschland rumsteht. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann das erste Schiff trotzdem sinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da braucht die russische Armee keine Schiffe mehr für zu versenken, sie fackeln ja inzwischen lieber vorher schon aktiv die ukrainischen Weizenfelder ab und beschießen gezielt Getreidespeicher und Tanks mit Sonnenblumenöl.









						Russische Angriffe in der Südukraine: Brennende Äcker
					

Die südukrainische Stadt Mykolajiw wird stark beschossen. Die russische Armee zielt dabei vor allem Getreidespeicher und Lager für Sonnenblumenöl.




					taz.de


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab nur keinen Putsch  .











						Putsch in Kiew: Welche Rolle spielen die Faschisten?
					

Monatelang haben Hunderttausende auf dem Kiewer Maidan protestiert - für eine demokratische Ukraine. Doch von Anfang an spielten dort auch rechtsextreme Kräfte wie die ultranationalistische Partei "Swoboda" eine wichtige Rolle.




					daserste.ndr.de
				





> Für die Vertreibung des alten Regimes Ende Februar 2014 waren die auf den Barrikaden meist an vorderster Front kämpfenden Truppen des "Rechten Sektors" mit entscheidend. Demzufolge betrachten sie in ihrer eigenen Propaganda die Ereignisse auch als ihre "nationale Revolution". Die Mitglieder sind auch Teil des "Selbstschutzes des Maidan", der seit dem Umsturz in Abwesenheit der Polizei als Sicherheits- und Ordnungskraft in Kiew agiert.


Aus der Propagandasicht des Westens gab es politisch gesehen natürlich keinen Putsch, denn das wäre schlicht und ergreifend gegen jede Rechtsstaatlichkeit, demzufolge wird das auch häufig geleugnet - auch wenn es falsch ist.

Ich kann natürlich jetzt sagen "Vertreiben" wäre kein Putsch, oder behaupten die Verantwortlichen haben sich aus Angst selbst zurückgezogen, aber nicht mal der ÖRR ist dreist genug, um das so zu framen. Ergo liegst du daneben.



> Die Verantwortung für die militärische Eskalation des Ukraine-Konflikts wies Lukaschenko dem Westen zu, der diesen militärischen Konflikt „provoziert“ habe und weiter anfache. Russland habe auf die Bedrohung durch die Nato reagiert, sagte er. „Wenn Russland der Nato nicht zuvorgekommen wäre, hätten Sie (die westlichen Länder) sich organisiert und zugeschlagen“, behauptete der belarussische Machthaber.


Da ist was wahres dran. Braucht 2024 nur einen Irren wie Trump an der Macht und die NATO wird schon wie unter Bush zum Angriffsbündnis. Aber das ist natürlich nie möglich oder denkbar.



RyzA schrieb:


> Eine sehr wichtige Einigung. Das Leben vieler Menschen steht auf dem Spiel.


Bisher scheiterte die Vereinbarung ja prinzipiell daran, dass du Ukraine nicht wollte, dass Russland die Schiffe auf Waffen kontrolliert, jetzt macht es die Türkei.


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2022)

Die magische Turbine steckt scheinbar in Koeln fest, weil, Trommelwirbel, Russland keine Einfuhrdokumente zur Verfuegung stellt. Man koennte fast auf die Idee kommen, Russland moechte lieber weiter Maerchen erzaehlen als Liefervertraege erfuellen koennen.


----------



## Optiki (22. Juli 2022)

Die Deutsche Politik sollte doch langsam begriffen haben, welche Spiele die Russen spielen. Seit mehr als 3 Tage haben die Russen behauptet, ihnen würden noch Dokumente fehlen, selbst der Zar persönlich hat es großkotzig behauptet und jetzt sowas. Das kostet alles wieder Zeit, dann sollen sie es halt direkt alles in die Öffentlichkeit ziehen.
Wem haben sie welche Dokumente, zu welchem Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung gestellt und fertig.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aus der Propagandasicht des Westens gab es politisch gesehen natürlich keinen Putsch, denn das wäre schlicht und ergreifend gegen jede Rechtsstaatlichkeit, demzufolge wird das auch häufig geleugnet - auch wenn es falsch ist.





> Ein Putsch oder Staatsstreich (oft französisch Coup d’État [ˌkudeˈta]) ist eine meist gewaltsame und überraschende Aktion von Angehörigen des Militärs oder paramilitärischer Organisationen und/oder einer Gruppe von Politikern mit dem Ziel, die Regierung zu stürzen und die Macht im Staat zu übernehmen. Häufig folgt auf einen Putsch eine Militärdiktatur oder die Herrschaft eines autoritären Regimes.
> 
> *Antonym** ist Revolution,* *bei der der Regimewechsel nicht nur von einer kleinen Gruppe, sondern von relevanten Teilen des Volkes ausgeht und die einen tiefgreifenderen Wandel zur Folge hat.*


Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit Definitionen auseinandersetzen und nicht einfach Kreml Propaganda, Russische Narrative, oder Propaganda Anweisungen herunter beten!








						Putsch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich jetzt sagen "Vertreiben" wäre kein Putsch, oder behaupten die Verantwortlichen haben sich aus Angst selbst zurückgezogen, aber nicht mal der ÖRR ist dreist genug, um das so zu framen. Ergo liegst du daneben.


Er liegt genau richtig, weil anscheinend auch die Monitor Redaktion, als eine von Dutzenden Redationen der ARD ebenfalls zu blöd ist, den Maidan sachgerecht in die politischen Gegebenheiten und die wissentschaftliche politische Sprache und Definition einzuordnen, weil man wohl gerne mit unsachgerechten Überschriften wohl Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen will.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Politik sollte doch langsam begriffen haben, welche Spiele die Russen spielen. Seit mehr als 3 Tage haben die Russen behauptet, ihnen würden noch Dokumente fehlen, selbst der Zar persönlich hat es großkotzig behauptet und jetzt sowas.


"Die Russen", also dort lebende 5 jährige Mädchen?^^
Es ist überhaupt nicht klar, inwieweit diese Turbine nun den Betrieb einstellt und wie wichtig diese Turbine ist. Die Ukraine wollte die Auflieferung auf alle Fälle verhindern.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> "Die Russen", also dort lebende 5 jährige Mädchen?^^


Genauso wie die zehntausenden vergewaltigten ukrainischen Frauen und Mädchen?!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt nicht klar, inwieweit diese Turbine nun den Betrieb einstellt und wie wichtig diese Turbine ist. Die Ukraine wollte die Auflieferung auf alle Fälle verhindern.


Es gibt 8 von diesen Turbinen ausgelegt auf Redundanz, und was in diesem Fall die Ukraine will (aus ihrer Sicht nachvollziehbar) oder nicht will, spielt nunmal bei Nordstream 1 keine Rolle, sondern ist bilateral zwischen der Russischen Föderation und Deutschland.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit Definitionen auseinandersetzen und nicht einfach Kreml Propaganda, Russische Narrative, oder Propaganda Anweisungen herunter beten!


Stimmt, die paramilitärischen Kräfte des rechten Sektors und andere, haben also nicht dazu geführt, dass die rechtmäßig gewählte Regierung aus dem Amt gejagt wurde, wie es unter anderem in dem NDR Panorama Bericht und vielen anderen geschrieben steht.  In Wirklichkeit waren selbst die Sicherheitsgarantien von Steinmeier nur eine Erfindung des Kreml.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Er liegt genau richtig, weil anscheinend auch die Monitor Redaktion,..


Panorama Redaktion.



Don-71 schrieb:


> als eine von Dutzenden Redationen der ARD ebenfalls zu blöd ist, den Maidan sachgerecht...


Indem man unbequeme Tatsachen leugnet, wie etwa, dass die NATO trotz aggressiver Warnungen Russlands weiter permanent und penetrant an der Aufnahme der Ukraine bastelte und damit zum schon vorhandene Vertrauensverlust Öl ins Feuer goß.

In der Ukraine steht der NATO Beitritt  seit 2018 sogar in der Verfassung - aber ja, das sind alles Hirngespinste eines völlig verrückten, medikamentenabhängigen Putin. Solange bis dann wieder die große Kriegsbeteiligung von NATO Bündnispartnern am nächsten illegalen Krieg ansteht, wenn irgendein Vollidiot an der Spitze steht.
Selbstverständlich ohne jede Sühne oder Bestrafung, denn das ist bei den Guten nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Politik sollte doch langsam begriffen haben,


Das hat Habeck doch.
Er hat das auch explizit gemacht um zu zeigen, dass es nicht an der fehlenden Turbine liegt.

Naja Drahtseilakt halt, hätte er es nicht gemacht gäbe es in Deutschland Menschen welche unreflektiert unserer Regierung die Schuld gibt, andersrum gibt es jetzt Menschen die wegen der "Umgehung" der Sanktionen meckern.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Indem man unbequeme Tatsachen leugnet, wie etwa, dass die NATO trotz aggressiver Warnungen Russlands weiter permanent und penetrant an der Aufnahme der Ukraine bastelte und damit zum schon vorhandene Vertrauensverlust Öl ins Feuer goß.


Nein in dem man das einortnet was in der Realität passiert ist und das mit der Nato ist Schwachsinn, wie dir bereits dutzendemale gesagt wurde und belegt wurde. Für einen Nato Beitritt braucht man Einstimmigkeit, die aber bei der Ukraine, seit 2008, nicht gegeben war, auch du mit deiner russischen Hetze, kannst das nicht widerlegen, da die Ukraine weder in die Nato aufgenommen wurde, noch je ein Membership Actionplan inkraft getreten ist. Die Kooperation mit der Nato betreiben Dutzende Staaten auf der Welt, ohne Mitglied zu sein!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Panorama Redaktion.


Meinetwegen!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die paramilitärischen Kräfte des rechten Sektors und andere, haben also nicht dazu geführt, dass die rechtmäßig gewählte Regierung aus dem Amt gejagt wurde, wie es unter anderem in dem NDR Panorama Bericht und vielen anderen geschrieben steht.  In Wirklichkeit waren selbst die Sicherheitsgarantien von Steinmeier nur eine Erfindung des Kreml.


Sie waren ein sehr kleiner Teil eines Großteils der Bevölkerung die diesen Wechsel wollte und dafür Monate demonstrierten, die Defiinition bei Revolution spricht von relevanten Teilen der Bevölkerung, insoweit hast du und auch die Panorama Redation einfach unrecht, denn relevante Teile der ukrainischen Bevölkerung wollten diesen Wechsel. Da helfen dir auch nicht deine Kreml Propaganda und Russische Narrative, oder die Panorama Redaktion!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein in dem man das einortnet was in der Realität passiert...


Du meinst als die Konrad Adenauer Stiftung die Swoboda Partei als demokratische Kräfte geframed hat und mit ihren von Steuerzahlern erhaltenen Mitteln unentwegt mit am Umsturz in der Ukraine mitgearbeitet haben und im politischen Diskurs dafür sorgten, dass sämtliche Argumentationen aus russischer Sicht als Schwurbelei abgetan wurden/werden?

Also so ähnliches Geschwurbel, wie in Syrien wo man eine "Demokratie"
mit brutaler Gewalt, Mord, Lügen und Intrigen installieren wollte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ist und das mit der Nato ist Schwachsinn, wie dir bereits dutzendemale gesagt wurde und belegt wurde.


Nein, ich habe dir 3 mal das Gegenteil belegt, du hast es lediglich geleugnet. Die NATO arbeitete auch seit 2008 unentwegt an der Aufnahme der Ukraine, ohne die Warnungen aus Russland ernst zu nehmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für einen Nato Beitritt braucht man Einstimmigkeit die aber bei der Ukraine, seit 2008, nicht gegeben war....


Und weil eine Einstimmigkeit unter anderem nur durch Merkel nicht gegeben war, arbeitete die NATO nicht an einer Aufnahme der Ukraine?
Man arbeitet so lange nicht an der Aufnahme, bis der Staat in der NATO ist?



Don-71 schrieb:


> auch du mit deiner russischen Hetze, kannst das nicht widerlegen...


Stimmt, dass es eine Einstimmigkeit hinsichtlich der Aufnahme des Landes braucht, ist nicht zu rütteln.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Na gehen dir die Argumente aus?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na gehen dir die Argumente aus?


Wer behauptet die NATO habe kein Interesse die Ukraine aufzunehmen ist an den Argumenten der Gegenseite sowieso zu keinem Zeitpunkt interessiert oder es jemals gewesen. Du drehst dich zunehmend im Kreis.

Mit so einer beschränkten Sichtweise wird Frieden ganz bestimmt nicht auf längere Sicht gewährleistet werden können. Er ist ja jetzt schon zerstört.
Und da Putin wohl das Vertrauen in den Westen verloren hat, wird es auch so schnell keinen Frieden geben, es sei denn eine Initiative, wie sie unter anderem Precht fordert, wird ernsthaft versucht.
Leider werden kluge Köpfe auch alsbald gecancelt, wenn sie keine genügend große Fanbase haben, siehe Ulrike Guerot.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet die NATO habe kein Interesse die Ukraine aufzunehmen ist an den Argumenten der Gegenseite sowieso zu keinem Zeitpunkt interessiert oder es jemals gewesen. Du drehst dich zunehmend im Kreis.


Die Nato ist ein Zusammenschluss von 30 Staaten und somit auch von 30 Staaten mit teilweise unterschiedlichen politischen Interessen! Zur Aufnahme in die Nato gehört das Einstimmigkeitsprinzip und das war für die Ukraine seit 2008 nicht vorhanden, unteranderem durch Deutschland und Frankreich. Insoweit sind deine Ergüsse zu "Die NATO" wollte, schon technisch Schwachsin, du könntest schreiben Teile der Nato Staaten oder ähnliches, du hast anscheinend das System null kapiert.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mit so einer beschränkten Sichtweise wird Frieden ganz bestimmt nicht auf längere Sicht gewährleistet werden können.* Er ist ja jetzt schon zerstört.*


Ja durch den Mann im Kreml der in überwältigenden Teilen Adolf Hitler mit seiner Politik nacheifert.
Ähnlich radikal, genauso skrupellos und menschenverachtend und dem Willen bessen Europa zu Annektieren und zu beherrschen und die russische Kultur zu überhöhen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja durch den Mann im Kreml der in überwältigenden Teilen Adolf Hitler mit seiner Politik nacheifert.
> Ähnlich radikal, genauso skrupellos und menschenverachtend!


Naja, in überwältigenden Teilen?
In Teilen würde ich dir ja durchaus zustimmen.
Für "überwältigend" fehlen ihm aber meiner Meinung nach dann doch noch ein paar Sachen, die dem Gefreiten Reichsführer damals gelungen sind, u.a. mit seiner Armee den "Blitzkrieg" gegen ein Land auch erfolgreich zu einem Abschluss bringen zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, in überwältigenden Teilen?
> In Teilen würde ich dir ja durchaus zustimmen.
> Für "überwältigend" fehlen ihm aber meiner Meinung nach dann doch noch ein paar Sachen, die dem Gefreiten Reichsführer damals gelungen sind, u.a. mit seiner Armee den "Blitzkrieg" gegen ein Land auch erfolgreich zu einem Abschluss bringen zu können.


Das ist durchaus richtig, mir ging es eher um die innere Sichtweise und die Ausrichtung der Politik und die Propaganda in eine eigene  überhöhte Kultur, massive Einflussphären mit Hintergrund Weltmacht zu werden durch Krieg, Annektion und Destruktion..
Wer hätte gedacht das es noch dysfunktionalere Systeme gibt als das der Nazis, in Bezug auf Militär und Rüstung mit einem langen Atem?!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zur Aufnahme in die Nato gehört das Einstimmigkeitsprinzip und das war für die Ukraine seit 2008 nicht vorhanden...


Die Rede war nicht vom Einstimmigkeitsprinzip, das schiebst du nur vor um so tun zu können, als ob der Beitritt nicht jahrelang forciert worden wäre, bis man alle Mitglieder überzeugt hat. In allen relevanten Dokumenten ist nachzulesen, dass die NATO der Ukraine immer eine klare Beitrittsperspektive eröffnet hat und das auch politisch unterstützt hat.
Wird mir jetzt langsam auch wirklich zu dumm weiter auf solche unsachlichen Framingmethoden einzugehen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> mit seiner Armee den "Blitzkrieg" gegen ein Land auch erfolgreich zu einem Abschluss bringen zu können.


>1🤓


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus richtig, mir ging es eher um die innere Sichtweise und die Ausrichtung der Politik und die Propaganda in eine eigene überhöhte Kultur, massive Einflussphären mit Hintergrund Weltmacht zu werden durch Krieg, Annektion und Destruktion..


Schwierig, die Nazis wollten viel viel weiter ins Privatleben rein als die Russen.
Auch die Massenorganisationen sind Welten von NSDAP und Unterorganisationen weg.
Russland ist eher ein schlechter Versuch eines totalitären Staates.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Rede war nicht vom Einstimmigkeitsprinzip, das schiebst du nur vor um so tun zu können, als ob der Beitritt nicht jahrelang forciert worden wäre, bis man alle Mitglieder überzeugt hat.
> Wird mir jetzt langsam auch wirklich zu dumm auf solche unsachlichen Framingmethoden weiter einzugehen.


Wie gesagt du willst oder hast das System nicht verstanden!
Man hat aber nicht alle Mitglieder überzeugt, schon gar nicht nach 2014 mit den ausstehenden Grenzkonflikten mit der Russischen föderation und deine Behauptung mit dem forcieren fehlt halt jeglicher objektiver Anhaltspunkt, denn die Tagesordnungen der einzelnen Nato Gipfel seit 2008 sind der Öffentlichkeit bekannt!
Was du als Framing bezeichnest ist halt schlicht und einfach die Realität, die dir halt nicht in den Kram passt, weil du dann deine Narrative nicht mehr anbringen kannst.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Schwierig, die Nazis wollten viel viel weiter ins Privatleben rein als die Russen.
> Auch die Massenorganisationen sind Welten von NSDAP und Unterorganisationen weg.
> Russland ist eher ein schlechter Versuch eines totalitären Staates.


Durchaus, aber es gibt ähnliche Kinder und Jugendorganisationen und 2022 ist halt auch nicht mehr 1933 und die Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren sind selbst in der Russischen Förderation 2022 wesentlich umfangreicher, als bei den Nazis 1933-1945.
Aber ich stimme dir zu nur sehe ich schon meine Behauptung gestüzt, das es eine ähnliche Richtung gibt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt du willst oder hast das System nicht verstanden!


Stimmt, wenn ich jahrzehntelang versuche Weltmeister im Rückenschwimmen zu werden und es dann nicht schaffe, antworte ich nach der Olympia Bronzemedaille im ZDF Interview, dass ich in Wirklichkeit nie habe gewinnen wollen, weil ich es gar nicht erst versucht habe. 

Auf dem Niveau führst du deine Diskussion. So kann Putin auch behaupten es wäre gar kein brutaler Angriffskrieg, sondern nur eine Spezialoperation zur Entnazifizierung, weil die deutsche Presselandschaft nur sein System nicht verstehe.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn ich jahrzehntelang versuche Weltmeister im Rückenschwimmen zu werden und es dann nicht schaffe, antworte ich nach der Olympia Bronzemedaille im ZDF Interview, dass ich in Wirklichkeit nie habe gewinnen wollen, weil ich es gar nicht erst versucht habe.


Es gibt nicht die eine NATO, *die NATO ist nicht Singulär*, das scheinst du nicht zu begreifen. Die Nato ist ein Zusammenschluss von 30 Staaten mit teilweise unterschiedlichen  politischen Einzelinteressen zum Zwecke der Verteidigung!


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2022)

Nur mal so am Rande,
wie unsere Militärs die Sache einschätzen ...

https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...iten-die-wir-nicht-haben-article23482117.html .

Die hart schindenden Abgeordneten machen jetzt auch ihren wohlverdienten Urlaub


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In allen relevanten Dokumenten ist nachzulesen, dass die NATO der Ukraine immer *eine klare Beitrittsperspektive eröffnet hat und das auch politisch unterstützt hat.*


Das ist so formuliert eine glasklare Lüge!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist so formuliert eine glasklare Lüge!


Nö, gilt seit 2008, weiterhin.








						Ukraine im Nato-Russland-Spannungsfeld
					

Sicherheitsvereinbarungen und Rüstungskontrolle müssen wiederbelebt werden




					www.swp-berlin.org
				






> Verhandlungslösungen​Die Erosion der Sicherheitsvereinbarungen für Europa weist auf eine tiefere Wurzel des Ukraine-Konflikts hin. Es geht Moskau um die strategische Parität mit den USA und darum, geopolitische Nachteile zu verhindern, die sich aus der Nato-Erweiterung ergeben könnten. *Vor allem ein Nato-Beitritt der Ukraine würde traditionelle Bindungen zu prorussischen Volksteilen im Osten des Landes zerreißen, weitere Stationierungsräume der Nato in unmittelbarer Nähe russischer Kernregionen schaffen und die US-Militärpräsenz in der Schwarzmeerregion bis zum Don ausweiten. Moskau sieht sein Vorgehen wie das der USA in der Kuba-Krise von 1962 legitimiert, um strategische Sicherheitsinteressen zu schützen.*
> 
> Diesem Zweck dienen auch die russischen Vertragsentwürfe vom Dezember 2021. Moskau will neue Nato-Beitritte verhindern, die es der Allianz und vor allem den USA erlauben, weitere Stationierungsräume an Russlands Grenzen zu schaffen. Auch verlangt Moskau Zusicherungen, dass die Nato auf grenznahe Truppenstationierungen und die Dislozierung von Raketen und Atomwaffen in Schlagdistanz verzichtet. Moskau ist dabei auf das strategische Gleichgewicht mit den USA fixiert. Die geopolitische Asymmetrie zwischen der Insellage der USA und der Zentrallage Russlands im eurasischen Kontinent stellt jedoch Verhandlungen vor politische und konzeptionelle Herausforderungen. Dass der Kreml die Sicherheitsinteressen seiner europäischen Nachbarn dem eigenen Sicherheitsbedürfnis unterordnet, ist aus europäischer Sicht nicht akzeptabel.
> 
> ...











						Osterweiterung: Russland veröffentlicht Forderungen an NATO
					

Der russische Truppenaufmarsch an der Grenze zur Ukraine sorgt für Spannungen mit der NATO. Russland will eine Osterweiterung des westlichen Militärbündnisses verhindern. Nun kommen aus Moskau konkrete Vorschläge für eine Beilegung des Streits.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Dazu kommt das bereits Ende 2021 keine der beiden Seiten wirklich kompromissbereit war, was das Thema Ukraine und NATO anbelangt, es gab aber immerhin eine Verhandlungsoffensive Russlands von denen man einige Punkte hätte diskutieren können.









						Russland: "Sind nicht wir, die jemanden bedrohen"
					

Russland lässt Soldaten nahe der Ukraine aufmarschieren, sieht sich aber nicht als Aggressor: Vor dem Gespräch zwischen den Präsidenten Putin und Biden pocht der Kreml auf Sicherheitsgarantien. Von Christina Nagel.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die beiden Artikel zeigen Russlands Sicht relativ neutral.
Heute sind russische Sender Eu-weit gesperrt. Zensur wird auch nicht zu, Frieden beitragen.


----------



## Optiki (22. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande,
> wie unsere Militärs die Sache einschätzen ...
> 
> https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...iten-die-wir-nicht-haben-article23482117.html .


Was hast du jetzt aus dem Video für dich mitgenommen?

Ich finde die Frage irgendwie interessant, ob man die Brücke gesprengt hat, damit Russland aufgehalten wird. 

Eigentlich stehen die Ukrainer schon ewig vor der Stadt und haben die ganze Zeit die Brücke verschont. Eventuell will man jetzt eher vermeiden, dass Russland da mehr Einheiten hin verschieben kann. 

Es gibt auch Quellen, welche eher vermuten, dass die Brücke mit Artillerie beschossen wurde, dazu würden wohl die Krater im Asphalt besser passen.  

Unabhängig davon, wurden in diesem Krieg von beiden Seiten zahlreichen Brücken zerstört und auch einige Brücken haben mehre Raketen überlebt bzw. Russland trifft nicht in der Genauigkeit. 

Die Ukraine hat keine eigenen Möglichkeiten die Schwarzmeerflotte direkt anzugreifen, dafür braucht sie zwingend westliche Waffen. Mit Harpoon (missile) haben sie auch nicht mehr Reichweite gewonnen und Schiffe haben sie auch keine relevanten mehr, zumindest keine, welche auf See eine Chance hätten zu überleben. 

Entweder sie behaupten es nur, so wie er es sagt oder sie möchten die Schiffe im Hafen angreifen, dafür bräuchten sie jedoch ATACMS.

Die Aussagen die Ukraine hätten keine Waffen mit der Reichweite gehabt, um Ziele so weit hinter der Kampflinie zu treffen, stimmt ja so auch nicht ganz, sie hatten schon, aber nicht in dem Menge. 

Der Rest des Videos enthält leider viel Wahrheit und das haben wir ja auch schon mehrmals hier durchgekaut. Aktuell sehe ich da auch noch keine wirklich neuen Lösungsansätze, es kann nicht so weiter gehen, dass da so viele verschieden Systeme hingeschickt werden. 

Ich fand die Idee mehre M109 zu kaufen und aufzuarbeiten nicht schlecht, dann müssen die Staaten halt mal schauen, für was sie Teile noch haben und was sie für Geld kaufen können. 

Die Frage ist auch, ob es sinnvoll ist privat mehrere Millionen für TB2s zu sammeln, welche dann zum 1 Hit Wonder werden, wenn man für das gleiche Geld zahlreiche andere Drohnen besorgen könnte. Es gibt immer noch Videos, wie die Ukrainer mit Consumer-Drohnen die Hecken zwischen den Felder von russischen Fahrzeugen befreien.  

Der F16 ist ja jetzt im Gespräch und dafür soll die Ausbildung erfolgen. Es gibt auch Leute, welche die A10 vorschlagen, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil die USA die schnell los werden möchte.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wie unsere Militärs die Sache einschätzen ...


Hat der Typ ernsthaft Luftabwehr gesagt und das als FlaRak Soldat?

"Die Krim war der Lebensmittelgürtel der Sowjetunion"
Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?

Meiner Meinung nach übertreibt er, die Munitionsproduktion wird langsam hochgefahren
und so wie es derzeit um die russischen Streitkräfte steht haben diese gar keine Kapazitäten zeitnah 
den Westen anzugreifen. Kann man also absolut nicht ernst nehmen, auch wenn es ein Oberst a.D. ist...

Das Interview ist im großen und ganzen kein Schwachsinn, aber es ist echt nicht sehr wertvoll oder informativ.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Juli 2022)

Wo Heini1234 neulich doch meinte, dass der der russischen Wirtschaft bombe ginge, während wir hier uns selbst ins Knie geschossen haben. Rubel beste Währung und so.



> Um einen Absturz des Landeswährung Rubel zu verhindern, hatten die Währungshüter um Zentralbankchefin Elvira Nabiullina den Zinssatz nach der Invasion in der Ukraine zunächst von 9,5 auf 20,0 Prozent angehoben, danach aber immer weiter gesenkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2022)

@ Lichtspieler 2000

Einen Angriffskrieg zu führen,
um sogenannte "Nazis" in russischstämmigen Enklaven  in der Ostukraine zu befreien,
scheint mir als Argument weit hergeholt.

Der Putin will sich ein Denkmal setzen,
er will dieses ehemalige Sowjet/-Russenreich wieder auferstehen lassen,

Ist nur doof, wenn keiner als Weissrussland mitmacht ...

Die Nato zwingt niemandem Mitglied zum Bündnis beizutreten,
aber es ist  beruhigend,
im Notfall,
auf verlässliche Partner zurückgreifen zu können,
welche dan auch agieren können.


----------



## Optiki (22. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Die Krim war der Lebensmittelgürtel der Sowjetunion"
> Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?


ach da war ja noch was, ich hab dann irgendwann kurz geistig ab geschalten

hat Russland nicht auch so ein Programm für die Landwirtschaft ins Leben gerufen, damit sie mehr produzieren und nicht mehr so abhängig sind


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> hat Russland nicht auch so ein Programm für die Landwirtschaft ins Leben gerufen, damit sie mehr produzieren und nicht mehr so abhängig sind


Man hatte m.W.n. wie einst zu Zeiten von Katharina, mal ein Programm gehabt, mit dem man (vorrangig) deutsche Landwirte angeworben hat, um die Landwirtschaft auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ach da war ja noch was, ich hab dann irgendwann kurz geistig ab geschalten
> 
> hat Russland nicht auch so ein Programm für die Landwirtschaft ins Leben gerufen, damit sie mehr produzieren und nicht mehr so abhängig sind


Russland ist der mit Abstand größten Weizenexporteur der Welt, neben den USA, Kanada und der Ukraine.
Eine Kontrolle der Ostukraine durch Russland würde also dazu führen das einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der weltweiten Weizenproduktion kontrollieren würde.
Wozu alleine ein Ausfall der Ernten in der Ukraine schon, bzgl. der Lebensmittelsituation in Teilen der Welt führt, sieht man ja aktuell schon.
Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor Russland würde, mit Kontrolle über die Ostukraine, seinen Weizenexport als Waffe für seine Interessen benutzen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wozu alleine ein Ausfall der Ernten in der Ukraine schon, bzgl. der Lebensmittelsituation in Teilen der Welt, führt sieht man ja aktuell schon.


Ja aber er hat ja im Interview nur Krim gesagt und das verwirrt.

Trennung 
Zu Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550490038865215489

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehe ich nicht komplett so weil bei den schlechten Leistungen der Russen auch kleine Mengen helfen können auch wenn hier und da welche liegen bleiben, aber ansonsten ist das meine Meinung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht komplett so weil bei den schlechten Leistungen der Russen auch kleine Mengen helfen können auch wenn hier und da welche liegen bleiben, aber ansonsten ist das meine Meinung.


Abgesehen davon mag seine Ausführung für einen klassisch geführten Krieg, mit großen gegeneinander operierenden Panzerverbänden, durchaus richtig sein.

In der Ukraine findet aber aktuell mehr ein Stellungs- / Artilleriekrieg, mit zwischendrin begrenzten Vorstößen, für die Eroberung von Dörfern und Städten statt, in denen Panzer vor allen ehr eine unterstützende Rolle einnehmen.

Eine vollumfängliche Beherrschung des Systems sehe ich daher eigentlich auch nicht als so entscheidend an, neben den ehr eingeschränkten Leistungen, die von russischer Seite sowieso zusätzlich noch in diesen Krieg an den Tag gelegt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Ukraine findet aber aktuell mehr ein Stellungskrieg, mit begrenzten Vorstößen, für die Eroberung von Dörfern und Städten statt, in denen Panzer ehr eine unterstützende Rolle einnehmen.


In diesem Zug darf man aber auch fragen wie wichtig Panzer in diesem Kampf sind.
Naja "Fog of War" halt


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In diesem Zug darf man aber auch fragen wie wichtig Panzer in diesem Kampf sind.
> Naja "Fog of War" halt


Aktuell für die Ukraine wohl mit großen Abstand nicht so wichtig wie deutlich mehr Artillerie und bessere Luftabwehr.
Sie würden erst dann deutlich wichtiger werden, wenn die Ukraine durch erstere Mittel dazu in der Lage wäre im Osten operativ größere Offensiven durchzuführen.
Das kann sie aber nicht, solange man von russischer Seite jede Offensive dieser Art noch mit purer Übermacht an Artillerie und der Luftwaffe nahezu im Keim ersticken kann.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht komplett so weil bei den schlechten Leistungen der Russen auch kleine Mengen helfen können auch wenn hier und da welche liegen bleiben, aber ansonsten ist das meine Meinung.


Ich bin schon der Meinung, das man nicht mehr gebrauchte MArder und eben auch die rumstehenden Leopard 1 A5 liefer kann, die Ukrainer wollen das und die sind ja militärisch nicht beschränkt, sondern wissen was sie tun.
Aktive Geräte aus der Truppe sehe ich ebenfalls skeptisch, außer man kann sie "zeitnah" ersetzen (z.B PZH 2000, MG 3 etc.).
Hast du eigentlich einen Überblick was mit unseren MARS Systemen so los ist, man ließt überall andere Zahlen.
Bei Wiki steht: 154 beschafft, noch ca. 20 im Dienst, bei andere Quellen steht noch 45 im Dienst.
Weißt du wieviele noch im Dienst sind und wo die restlichen abgeblieben sind?
Sind die weg oder sind die nur eingelagert. Weil 20 MRLS sind/wären ein schlechter Witz für die BW!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Meinung, das man nicht mehr gebrauchte MArder und eben auch die rumstehenden Leopard 1 A5 liefer kann, die Ukrainer wollen das und die sind ja militärisch nicht beschränkt, sondern wissen was sie tun.


Ja da müssen wir aber auf den möglichen Output der Industrie eingehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich einen Überblick was mit unseren MARS Systemen so los ist, man ließt überall andee Zahlen.


Ich schreibe hier nur etwas für das ich öffentliche Quellen nennen kann Don, auch VS NfD veröffentlicht man nicht einfach so 
In dem Fall hab ich da aber keine Zahlen im Kopf.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2022)

> Russland und die Ukraine haben mit den Vereinten Nationen und der Türkei eine Lösung für die Ausfuhr von Millionen Tonnen Getreide aus der Ukraine vereinbart. Sowohl Russland als auch die Ukraine unterzeichneten in Istanbul getrennt voneinander entsprechende Vereinbarungen unter Vermittlung von Uno-Generalsekretär António Guterres.
> 
> Guterres sagte in Istanbul, das Abkommen ebne den Weg für große Lebensmittelexporte aus den drei wichtigen ukrainischen Häfen Odessa, Tschornomorsk und Juschne. Das Abkommen sei ein »Leuchtfeuer der Hoffnung«, so Guterres: »Dies ist eine Einigung für die Welt«. Der türkische Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, der ebenfalls bei der Zeremonie anwesend war, nannte den Tag »historisch«.


Quelle: Ukraine und Russland einigen sich auf Abkommen zu Getreideexporten

Ich hoffe dass dieses Abkommen auch eingehalten wird. Das Leben von vielen Menschen steht auf dem Spiel.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Soldaten werden nicht selektiv das belastete Material ausgesiebt und sich in die U-Hose gesteckt haben. Der Staub, der sich in der Lunge festsetzt wiederum hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Keimbahn.


Da merkt man, dass du nicht gedient hast.  Wenn ein Soldat buddelt, dann um sich Deckung und/oder Platz für die Dackelgarage zu schaffen. Sprich, die Soldaten haben längere Zeit unmittelbar auf belastetem Erdreich gelegen und dabei touchieren die Klöten nun einmal selbiges. Die Emission ist zwar sehr gering; die Abschirmung durch Unterhose plus Hose oder Schlafsack allerdings auch.



Spoiler



Ausgehend von dem, was in der Ukraine so alles über das Verhalten der russischen Truppen auch außerhalb von Kampfhandlungen und Kriegsverbrechen dokumentiert ist, wäre ich übrigens auch gar nicht so sicher, was in deren Unterhosen gelandet ist und was nicht.


----------



## Optiki (22. Juli 2022)

Das Video vom Kraftwerk schmerzt ein bisschen, dass wäre die perfekte Möglichkeit gewesen. 

siehe 
@Blue_Sauron


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na gehen dir die Argumente aus?



Er hatte mal welche?
Müssen mir unter den ganzen Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen entgangen sein, aber schön dass ihm noch wer anders antwortet.




Optiki schrieb:


> hat Russland nicht auch so ein Programm für die Landwirtschaft ins Leben gerufen, damit sie mehr produzieren und nicht mehr so abhängig sind



Iirc wollten sie die Produktionsschwerpunkte verlagern, vor allem mehr Fleisch und Gewächshäuser. Netto ist Russland ein ziemlich großer Agrarexporteuer und somit nicht "abhängig", aber bislang war der heimische Anbau recht einseitig und eher für internationalen Export denn für deliktate Küche geeignet, während man im Gegenzug viel importiert hat.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Da merkt man, dass du nicht gedient hast.  Wenn ein Soldat buddelt, dann um sich Deckung und/oder Platz für die Dackelgarage zu schaffen. Sprich, die Soldaten haben längere Zeit unmittelbar auf belastetem Erdreich gelegen und dabei touchieren die Klöten nun einmal selbiges. Die Emission ist zwar sehr gering; die Abschirmung durch Unterhose plus Hose oder Schlafsack allerdings auch.



Ne, daran merkt man, dass ich (u.a. in der Zeit) was gelernt habe  .
Erstmal reden wir hier nicht von deutscher Soldatenausbildung, sondern von russischem Einsatz dutzende Kilometer von der Front entfernt. Deckungsbedarf = Null und nach allem, was ich in den letzten Monaten über die Disziplin der russischen Armee gehört habe, legen die sich nicht pro Forma in den Schlamm, nur weil es ein Einsatzhandbuch am Schreibtisch mal empfohlen hat.

Was aber selbst deutsche Soldaten nicht machen: Gleitend graben und dann nach 20-30 cm aufhören, um die nächsten zwei Wochen in der Rinne liegen zu bleiben. Und wenn man mal weiter denkt, als der Jäger in Anwesenheit von Befehlsgebern selbst denken soll, kommt man ziemlich schnell zu dem Schluss, dass nicht das Liegen auf einem neuen Bodenniveau 1+ m unter den 86 kontaminierten Bodenschichten ein Problem ist, sondern der Weg dahin und Soldaten, die beim Befehl "Graben ausheben" keine Beine zwischen ihrem Arsch und dem Boden haben, werden Beine gemacht, wenn ich nicht irre?

Übrigens sind einige Kunststoffarten durchaus wirkungsvoll gegen schwache Betastrahler und Metallschichten ebenfalls, auch wenn ich gerade keine Zahlen zu Bedampfungen in der für thermische Zwecke üblichen dicke finden kann. Im zivilen würde man zwar nicht von Strahlenschutz sprechen, weil die Bremsstrahlung von folgeschichten aufgefangen werden müsste, aber es macht schon einen deutlichen unterschied ob man eine Sekundäre-Röntgenstrahlungsquelle 5-10 cm vor den Gonaden hat oder einen Betastrahler in direktem Kontakt. Selbst letzteres müsste aber schon in recht großen Mengen und vor allem auf Dauer der Fall sein, sprich in einer Verabreichungsform die sich in Gewebe, Falten und Hautporen festsetzen kann, um auch nur nährungsweise die Schädlichkeit eingeatmeter Stäube zu erreichen. Es hat seinen Grund, dass Leute die nicht in der BW, dafür aber an einer MatNat waren, in Fukushima alle in 1 mm dicht gewebter Kunstfaser rumgelaufen sind und das als Schutzausrüstung betrachtet haben  .


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Warum bekommt man immer wieder dein Eindruck, dass neben den russlandfreundlichen Partien AfD und Die Linke
auch SPD und Union im großen und ganzen nicht zuverlässig sind was die Politik in diesem Konflikt angeht?

Und die FDP zerlegt sich dank Lindner an anderen Fronten selbst. Traurig.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum bekommt man immer wieder dein Eindruck, dass neben den russlandfreundlichen Partien AfD und Die Linke
> auch SPD *und Union im großen und ganzen* nicht zuverlässig sind was die Politik in diesem Konflikt angeht?
> 
> Und die FDP zerlegt sich dank Lindner an anderen Fronten selbst. Traurig.


Also bitte, nur weil Kretschmer deutlich als einziger abweicht und dafür auch herbe Kritik iaus der Partei einstecken muss und ein paar sonderbare Lantagsabgeordnete aus dem Osten eine Initiative gestartet haben, die kein Schwein interessiert hat , kann man die Union bei weitem nicht mit der SPD, vor allen dingen Kanzleramt und Verteidigungsministerium vergleichen. Die Parteispitze und die Fraktion der Union sind ganz klar auf Kurs!


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt aus dem Video für dich mitgenommen?


Ganz einfach,
jetzt sollte man mal ganz klare Entscheidungen treffen.

Ein halbherziges Boykott gegen Russland,
und eine mangeldnde Unterstützung der Ukraine,
werden diesen Konflikt nur verlängern ...

Dazu braucht es aber auch eine entschlossene politische Reaktion aus Berlin,
aber nee,
das hat Zeit,
jetzt ist erstmal Urlaub ...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es aber auch eine entschlossene politische Reaktion aus Berlin,
> aber nee,
> das hat Zeit,
> *jetzt ist erstmal Urlaub ...*



Man könnte ja meinen da in der deutschen Politik ein Muster erkennen zu können.
Immerhin war der Urlaub ja auch schon nach der Hochwasserkatastrophe viel wichtiger, als ein schnelles und entschlossenes politisches handeln und auch das die ärmsten in diesen Land nicht erst mehr Geld für Lebensmittel im Januar brauchen, sondern schon aktuell an ihre Grenzen kommen, scheint halt nicht wichtig genug zu sein. 

Da möchte man auch gar nicht wissen was für ein Chaos das wäre, würden wir uns direkt in einem Krieg befinden und es nicht die Ukraine wäre...
Ob man dann auch erstmal in den Urlaub gehen würde?


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man könnte ja meinen da in der deutschen Politik ein Muster erkennen zu können.
> Immerhin war der Urlaub ja auch schon nach der Hochwasserkatastrophe viel wichtiger, als ein schnelles und entschlossenes politisches handeln und auch das die ärmsten in diesen Land nicht erst mehr Geld für Lebensmittel im Januar brauchen, sondern schon aktuell an ihre Grenzen kommen, scheint halt nicht wichtig genug zu sein.
> 
> Da möchte man auch gar nicht wissen was für ein Chaos das wäre, würden wir uns direkt in einem Krieg befinden und es nicht die Ukraine wäre...
> Ob man dann auch erstmal in den Urlaub gehen würde?


Wenn ich so in meiner Firma handeln würde,
wäre  ich wohl in einer Woche meinen Job los ...

Wenn du aber politische Entscheidungen treffen musst,
besteht Narrenfreiheit,
eine Fehlentscheidung,
Rücktritt und Ruhestandsbezüge mitnehmen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2022)

Eine plötzlich auftretende Katastrophe und ein mittlerweile lange anhaltendes ernstes Problem sehe ich trotzdem noch getrennt. Jeder Mensch braucht mal eine Pause sonst kann er auch nichts leisten. Wenn deine Firma seit 6 Monaten miese macht wirst du deswegen sicher auch nicht komplett auf den Erholungsurlaub verzichten.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also bitte, nur weil Kretschmer deutlich als einziger abweicht


Na ernist ja auch der Extremfall mit seinen Äußerungen. Sehen wir doch mal hin was ein Söder macht, aber nicht sagt.
Ra wäre zum Beispiel die Tatsache, dass kein Bundesländer abhängiger von russischen Gas ist als Bayern und man das durch ddas verhindern von Windkraft und Stromtrassen manifestiert hat. Dann hat Söder auch noch darauf hin gearbeitet den russischen Sputnik V Impfstoff für Bayern zu beschaffen und das erst einen Tag vor Kriegsbeginn beendet.
Dazu sehen wir noch die Verweigerung Gas zu sparen und die Aussage, dass man der Ukraine zwar helfen müsse aber auch an sich denken müsse.




__





						Google-Ergebnis für https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FXXTXKGXgAEvOnk.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				





Grad Söder ist genau das was ich meine Don.

Wir könnten jetzt auch weiter darüber reden, dass CDUler wie Röttgen ne Minderheit in der Union sind.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine plötzlich auftretende Katastrophe und ein mittlerweile lange anhaltendes ernstes Problem sehe ich trotzdem noch getrennt. Jeder Mensch braucht mal eine Pause sonst kann er auch nichts leisten. Wenn deine Firma seit 6 Monaten miese macht wirst du deswegen sicher auch nicht komplett auf den Erholungsurlaub verzichten.


Du bist Beamter,
oder?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du bist Beamter,
> oder?


Nein ich bin angestellter Teamleiter der selbst schon erlebt hat was Überlastung an psychischen Folgen haben kann.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein ich bin angestellter Teamleiter der selbst schon erlebt hat was Überlastung an psychischen Folgen haben kann.


OK.
das war jetzt auch nicht persönlich gemeint
In unserer Firma sind fast nur Ü-50 jährige beschaftigt,
die machen ihren Job gründlich,
aber halt etwas langsamer


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na ernist ja auch der Extremfall mit seinen Äußerungen. Sehen wir doch mal hin was ein Söder macht, aber nicht sagt.
> Ra wäre zum Beispiel die Tatsache, dass kein Bundesländer abhängiger von russischen Gas ist als Bayern und man das durch ddas verhindern von Windkraft und Stromtrassen manifestiert hat. Dann hat Söder auch noch darauf hin gearbeitet den russischen Sputnik V Impfstoff für Bayern zu beschaffen und das erst einen Tag vor Kriegsbeginn beendet.
> Dazu sehen wir noch die Verweigerung Gas zu sparen und die Aussage, dass man der Ukraine zwar helfen müsse aber auch an sich denken müsse.
> 
> ...


Meinetwegen arbeite dich an Söder ab, wenn dich das befriedigt, die Verzögerungen die *ständig im Kanzleramt und im Bendlerblock* passieren sind wesentlich heftiger.



> *+++ 07:48 Bericht: Bundesregierung verzögert zugesagte Waffenlieferungen +++*
> Von der Bundesregierung zugesagte Waffenlieferungen verzögern sich nach einem Bericht der "Welt am Sonntag" offenbar deutlich. Die ukrainische Regierung habe Anfang Juli den Kauf von elf Luftabwehrsystemen vom Typ Iris-T SLM beim Rüstungskonzern Diehl Defense beantragt, berichtet das Blatt unter Berufung auf Kiewer Regierungskreise. Das Wirtschaftsministerium in Berlin habe demnach positiv reagiert. Aber die Bundesregierung zögere die Einwilligung in notwendige finanzielle Hilfen nach ukrainischer Darstellung hinaus. Eines der Systeme koste rund 140 Millionen Euro. Anfang Juni hatte Kanzler Olaf Scholz der Ukraine die Lieferung eines solchen Exemplars für die "kommenden Wochen" zugesagt. Inzwischen werde die Lieferung nach Angaben aus Kiew erst bis Ende des Jahres in Aussicht gestellt, berichtet das Blatt.



Die zugesagten Radarsysteme zur Erfassung der Russischen Artillerie aus dem April sind auch noch nicht auf dem Weg, wie so vieles *immer wieder* vom SPD Kanzler und SPD Ministerin einfach rausgezögert wird. Man kann es praktisch mit den Händen greifen, das sie jedes mal erst dann "handeln", wenn der öffentliche oder verrbündeten Druck zu groß wird, ansonsten man aber alles tut, um die Ukraine am langen Arm verhungern zu lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Nun die Panzerhaubitzen sind da, an MARS und Gepard wird ausgebildet und IRIS T SLM wird auch kommen womit die Bundesregierung der Ukraine Flugabwehrfähigkeiten zur Verfügung stellt die sie bisher nicht mal von den USA bekommen hat und die Ukraine bekommt damit Fähigkeiten welche die Bundeswehr nicht mehr hat.
Auch diese Kritik an Lieferverzögerungen ist seltsam, die Bundeswehr leidet ja selbst unter diesen Verzögerungen die es immer wieder seitens der Industrie gibt.
Dieses Amazon Prime Denken ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## Optiki (23. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Entweder sie behaupten es nur, so wie er es sagt oder sie möchten die Schiffe im Hafen angreifen, dafür bräuchten sie jedoch ATACMS.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550611151624486914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also keine 300km Raketen für die Ukraine, weil Angst vor Weltkrieg. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass dieses Abkommen auch eingehalten wird. Das Leben von vielen Menschen steht auf dem Spiel.


Hat gut funktioniert, deswegen hat Russland heute erstmal den Hafen von Odessa ins Ziel genommen. Russland spielt wieder die typischen Spiele, verkacken und dann friedliche Abkommen pushen, diese dann brechen und nebenher versuchen massiv Zeit zu schinden, damit sie aus dem Hinterland mehr Schrott ranholen können. Deswegen sind solche Forderungen nach einer Pause der blanke Hohn, die Ukraine kann sich die Pause in dem Ausmaß nicht leisten. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550766799196659713

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die Panzerhaubitzen sind da, an MARS und Gepard wird ausgebildet und IRIS T SLM wird auch kommen womit die Bundesregierung der Ukraine Flugabwehrfähigkeiten zur Verfügung stellt die sie bisher nicht mal von den USA bekommen hat und die Ukraine bekommt damit Fähigkeiten welche die Bundeswehr nicht mehr hat.
> Auch diese Kritik an Lieferverzögerungen ist seltsam, die Bundeswehr leidet ja selbst unter diesen Verzögerungen die es immer wieder seitens der Industrie gibt.
> Dieses Amazon Prime Denken ist hier fehl am Platz.


Kannst du lesen?
Habeck hat das schon längst auf demn Weg gebracht, im Kanzleramt liegt die Genehmigung für das Geld seit 3 Wochen rum!








						Deutsche Luftabwehrsysteme: Scholz verzögert milliardenschwere Lieferung rein defensiver Waffen an die Ukraine - WELT
					

Die Ukraine dürfe bestellen und Deutschland werde bezahlen, versprach die Bundesregierung. Nun will Kiew Iris-Luftabwehrsysteme von der deutschen Industrie kaufen. Wie WELT AM SONNTAG erfuhr, lässt der Bundeskanzler den Antrag aber seit drei Wochen unbeantwortet.




					www.welt.de
				




Die "Cobra" Systeme wurden im April, Mai vesprochen und sind auch noch nicht da und hören tut man auch nichts.
Es geht hier nicht um ein Denken oder Mentalität, sondern das was die Regierung zusagt, und was der *Bundestag/Parlament*, mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen hat, nämlich Schwere Waffen zu liefern und die Ukraine zu unterstützen, auch umgestzt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen?


Was hinter der Paywall ist kann ich nicht lesen, ich hab kein Welt Plus und werde es auch nicht buchen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die "Cobra" Systeme wurden im April, Mai vesprochen und sind auch noch nicht da und hören tut man auch nichts.


Und das kann gute Gründe haben, die PzH2000 wurden ja in angemessener Zeit geliefert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen hat, nämlich Schwere Waffen zu liefern und die Ukraine zu unterstützen, auch umgestzt wird.


Die PzH2000 wurde wie gesagt auch geliefert, warum hat Scholz das nicht verzögert wenn er doch alles verzögert?


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2022)

Gestern für ab heute ein Abkommen treffen und dann heute die dafür notwendige Infrastruktur mit Raketen beschießen. Russlands aktueller Wahnsinn in Reinkultur!









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Raketenangriff auf Hafen von Odessa
					

Im Hafen von Odessa sind nach ukrainischen Angaben mehrere russische Raketen eingeschlagen. Der Angriff kommt einen Tag, nachdem Russland, die Ukraine, die UN und die Türkei ein Abkommen zur Ausfuhr von Getreide unterzeichnet hatten.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2022)

Gestern noch russische Stiefel geleckt, weil man billig an Gas kommen will und heute dann von der EU fordern, dass die man auf Friedensgespräche mit Russland hinwirken soll.  Wirkt es nur auf mich so, als würde der seinen Kopf ganz tief zwischen Putins Backen haben?



> Der ungarische Regierungschef Viktor Orban fordert eine neue Strategie der Europäischen Union im Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine. Die bisherigen Maßnahmen gegen Russland wirkten nicht, erklärte er in einer Rede in Rumänien. Er fordert, die neue Strategie müsse Friedensgespräche zum Ziel haben, statt den Krieg gegen Russland gewinnen zu wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2022)

Bei Orban ist das nun wirklich nichts neues. Und künftig wird das noch problematischer, denn Italien streiten sich jetzt gleich drei seiner Kumpels um die Draghi-Nachfolge.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine plötzlich auftretende Katastrophe und ein mittlerweile lange anhaltendes ernstes Problem sehe ich trotzdem noch getrennt. Jeder Mensch braucht mal eine Pause sonst kann er auch nichts leisten. Wenn deine Firma seit 6 Monaten miese macht wirst du deswegen sicher auch nicht komplett auf den Erholungsurlaub verzichten.



Vergleichen kann man das nicht, nein. Eine kontinentale Kriese ist definitiv was anderes als ein lokales Unglück.

Bedenkenswert bleibt aber dass "jeder Mensch" diese Pause genau dann brauchte, als Milliardengeschenke an die Mineralölkonzerne durch waren, nachdem die Eigentümer von Uniper vor dem Totalverlust gerettet wurden (nein, das hat nichts mit Notfallrettung der Versorgung zu tun - der Staat könnte auch nach einer Pleite einspringen und die Verwaltung übernehmen, ohne private Schulden zu übernehmen, sehe Gazpromspeicher), etc etc, aber bevor sich jemand um die Existenz der ärmeren 10%, die Stabilität der Gesundheitsversorgung oder ähnliches gekümmert hätte.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. Juli 2022)

los, lacht!  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550968484623949824

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und zurück zur sache:
"Putins Herrschaft schwächelt."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550884611533770752

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



habs aber auch noch nicht gelesen. mach ich jetzt -> nächtle.

edit: die übersetzungsfunktion ist auch ein bissel spooky. oder was soll ich davon halten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2022)

@Don-71 
Wir sprachen drüber




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550884647315308544

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (24. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> los, lacht!


Es gab die Woche auch ein Video, wo zu sehen war, wie zwei Besoffene die blau-gelben Schilder des Zebrastreifens abreisen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Juli 2022)

Bei dem polnischen Geschacher um unsere Panzer ist auch ein interessantes Detail durchgesickert, sofern es denn so stimmt. Anscheinend wurden Polen ursprünglich 100 Leo 1A5 in gutem Zustand für die T72 angeboten. Es gibt also 100 Leo 1A5 in gutem Zustand... 

Vielleicht sollten wir die einfach mal in die Ukraine schicken. Nach polnischer Methode könnte man direkt noch von den USA M1 als Ersatz fordern. Natürlich die neueste Version.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Das ging ja schnell:



> Im Zuge des Getreideabkommens zwischen der Ukraine und Russland sollten wichtige Häfen von Angriffen verschont bleiben. Die Attacken auf Odessa nennt Außenministerin Baerbock deswegen feige. Der Kreml spricht nur mit der Türkei.
> 
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj wirft Russland wegen des Raketenangriffs auf die Hafenstadt Odessa Vertragsbruch vor. »Was Russland auch verspricht, es findet immer einen Weg, es nicht zu erfüllen«, sagte der Staatschef in einem auf seinem Nachrichtenkanal bei Telegram verbreiteten Video .
> 
> ...


Quelle: Selenskyj wirft Russland Vertragsbruch vor – Moskau will nicht schuld sein

Komisch. Wer könnte das dann gewesen sein?


----------



## Rolk (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Komisch. Wer könnte das dann gewesen sein?



Bestimmt ein Meteor Einschlag...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> habs aber auch noch nicht gelesen.


Bitte nicht einfach mit Links um sich schmeißen deren Inhalt nicht mal genannt werden kann weil du ihn selbst nicht kennst.
Das hilft der Diskussion genau so wenig wie krumme Behauptungen ohne Quelle.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt also 100 Leo 1A5 in gutem Zustand...


Eher es gibt 100 1A5 die sich in einen guten Zustand versetzen lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Selenskyj wirft Russland Vertragsbruch vor – Moskau will nicht schuld sein
> 
> Komisch. Wer könnte das dann gewesen sein?











						Russland räumt Angriff auf Odessa ein
					

Der Kreml hat den Raketenangriff auf die Hafenstadt Odessa eingeräumt. Als Grund nennt das Verteidigungsministerium die Zerstörung von US-Waffen. Die Regierung in Kiew sieht den Vertrag über die Wiederaufnahme von Getreidelieferungen in Gefahr.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Denen kannste somit erwiesener Maßen nicht weiter als 5m Feldweg trauen.


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2022)

...  i_m Interview mit dem RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland (RND) hat der Politikwissenschaftler Johannes Varwick, Professor für Internationale Beziehungen und europäische Politik an der Martin-Luther-Universität Halle-Wittenberg u.a. folgendes gesagt:

"... der Westen hat zu wenig Bereitschaft gezeigt, auf die russischen Kerninteressen einzugehen."_

"Hätte der Westen das Angebot Russlands angenommen, über eine Neuordnung der Sicherheitsordnung Europas zu reden, dann hätte die Situation vielleicht entschärft werden können."

_"Es gab die Chance, mit einem neutralen Status der Ukraine eine Eskalation zu verhindern."_

"Aber der Westen wollte nicht auf Russland eingehen und nun ist diese westliche Strategie gescheitert." 

"Jetzt befinden wir uns in der schlechtesten aller denkbaren Situationen."

" ... für den Westen ist die Ukraine verloren."

"Alle Rhetorik und Sanktionen werden daran nichts ändern."










						Experte: Die Ukraine ist verloren und ein Nuklearkrieg Putins letzter Schritt
					

Nach Auffassung des Politikwissenschaftlers Johannes Varwick ist die Ukraine für den Westen verloren. Im RND-Interview erklärt er, wie wehrhaft Deutschland überhaupt ist und welche weiteren Schritte nun bevorstehen. Auch einen Nuklearkrieg Putins schließt er nicht aus.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2022)

Varwick, ich hab den auf Twitter gefragt ob er findet, dass Chamberlain 1938 alles richtig gemacht hat und was kommt?
Er liked die Frage, antwortet aber nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ...  i_m Interview mit dem RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland (RND) hat der Politikwissenschaftler Johannes Varwick, Professor für Internationale Beziehungen und europäische Politik an der Martin-Luther-Universität Halle-Wittenberg u.a. folgendes gesagt:
> 
> "... der Westen hat zu wenig Bereitschaft gezeigt, auf die russischen Kerninteressen einzugehen."_
> 
> ...


Da Herr Varwick des öfteren Gast in Talkshows war, schon vor Kriegsbeginn ist seine Position den "Interessierten" durchaus bekannt und auch nicht neu!

1. Es gab kein Angebot, es gab ausschließlich Dohungen und Erpressungen in schriftlicher Form an die NATO, EU und einzelne Staaten, unter anderem auch Schweden und Finnland!

2. Das ist eine Meinung und zwar eine Mindermeinung, die Mehrzahl der "Experten" geht davon aus das dieser Krieg schon seit mehreren Jahren geplant un beschlossen war.

3. Wer gescheitert ist und wer nicht, steht noch lange nicht fest und Herr Varwick scheint nicht zu begreifen oder eher es nicht als wichtig zu erachten, dass der "Westen" ebenfalls Interessen hat, wie z.B., das unabhängige Staaten, die freie Bündniswahl haben, was Russland 5-6 mal bei großen Verträgen unterschrieben hat. Das ganze wurde hier aber schon hundertmal durchgekaut.

4. Hier wird Herr Varwick halt eindeutig zum Kreml Apologeten, denn ausschließlich die Russische Föderation hat die momentane Situation ohne jegliche mittelbare oder unmittelbare Bedrohung herbeigeführt.

5. Welch ein Schwachsinn, die Ukraine und vor allen dingen die Ukrainer sind für alle Zeit für die "Russen" verloren.

6. Du hast doch schon öfters hier im Thread die Glaskugel bedient und bist damit jedes einzelne Mal voll auf die Schnauze gefallen, weil deine Vorhersagen so überhaupt nicht eingetreten sind, insoweit warten wir mal ab, denn am Ende wird abgerechnet, nicht zwischen drinn.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hätte der Westen das Angebot Russlands angenommen, über eine Neuordnung der Sicherheitsordnung Europas zu reden, dann hätte die Situation vielleicht entschärft werden können.


Sooooooo viel Konjunktiv in einem Satz. Der Satz sagt frei heraus, dass er es auch nicht besser weiß. Er vermutet, aber um seine Vermutung zu testen, da hätte man Russland ja erst einmal etwas geben müssen. Angesichts der von langer Hand geplanten Destabilisierung zuerst und dann Invasion der Ukraine durch Russland, könnte man aber zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es am Ende eh nicht anders gelaufen wäre. Ähnlich wie mit Hitler und Chamberlain.

So wie es bisher lief, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass man im Kreml an einer Verhandlung kein Interesse hatte. So wie jetzt mit dem Getreideabkommen und Tags darauf den für den Export notwendigen Hafen von Odessa beschießen...


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2022)

Abgesehen davon, das mir bei mancher als "Experten" deklarierten Person der berühmt-berüchtigte Satz von colormix in den Sinn kommt:


> 24.02.2022


Western von gestern.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, daran merkt man, dass ich (u.a. in der Zeit) was gelernt habe  .
> Erstmal reden wir hier nicht von deutscher Soldatenausbildung, sondern von russischem Einsatz dutzende Kilometer von der Front entfernt. Deckungsbedarf = Null und nach allem, was ich in den letzten Monaten über die Disziplin der russischen Armee gehört habe, legen die sich nicht pro Forma in den Schlamm, nur weil es ein Einsatzhandbuch am Schreibtisch mal empfohlen hat.


Richtig. Die fangen dienstbeflissen an zu graben und sobald kein Offizier mehr da ist, der die Ausführung kontrollieren würde, setzen die sich für den Rest des Tages auf den Aushub, erzählen sich Zoten und rauchen in einer Geschwindigkeit, die belasteten Staub vermutlich zu einem allenfalls sekundären Auslöser von Lungenerkrankungen macht. 

Bei den Feldanzügen der russischen Armee muss ich auf meine Erfahrungen aus den 90ern zurückgreifen, da entsprachen die noch in etwa den unseren; und die haben genau die Abschirmung, die man von zwei Dritteln Baumwolle und einem Drittel Polyester erwarten darf. Den Unterhosen habe ich aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen keine nähere Beachtung gewidmet. 

"In einem russischen Lager bei Stantzaya Yanov wurden Werte von 0,18 µSv/h (microSievert pro Stunde) bis hin zu 2,5µSv/h in 10 cm Höhe gemessen. Der höchste Wert ist somit mehr als dreimal so hoch wie der von der IAEO geschätzte. Bei weiteren Proben, die in einem mobilen Labor vor Ort gemessen wurden, zeigte sich ein deutlicher Kontrast in den Cs-137-Konzentrationen, die von 45000 Bq/kg bis unter 500 Bq/kg reichten."

Ich bin zwar nur ein dezent überakademisierter Stoppelhopser, aber während die Werte an sich noch gar nicht so dramatisch sind, braucht man trotzdem auch bei kürzerem Bodenkontakt eine verdammt steife Unterhose, um Einflüsse auf etwaige Thronfolger tatsächlich ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, das mir bei mancher als "Experten" deklarierten Person der berühmt-berüchtigte Satz von colormix in den Sinn kommt:
> 
> Western von gestern.


Das ist ja das schöne an dem Interview und zeigt auch an den letzten Sätzen, die brooker in seinem Post zitiert, wie sehr Herr Varwick dann doch die zukünftige Lage falsch eingeschätzt hat.
Man kann an den Sätzen deutlich sehen, wie sehr er von einer sehr schnellen Niederlage der Ukraine ausgegangen (Die Ukraine ist für den "Westen" verloren) ist und er hat eben nicht mit der Ukrainischen Armee, dem Widerstandswillen aller Ukrainer und Ukrainerinnen und den westlichen Waffen gerechnet, in seiner Welt gab es nur "Rhetorik und Sanktionen". Ja und abschließend, geändert hat sich einiges, trotz seiner gegenteiligen felsenfesten Aussagen, nicht nur in Bezug auf die Ukraine, sondern auch in Bezug auf die NATO - Beitritt von Schweden und Finnland.


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Varwick, ich hab den auf Twitter gefragt ob er findet, dass Chamberlain 1938 alles richtig gemacht hat und was kommt?
> Er liked die Frage, antwortet aber nicht...


... was möchtest du uns mit dieser Information mit Bezug auf den ehrenwerten Herrn Professor Varwick mitteilen?


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "Hätte der Westen das Angebot Russlands angenommen, über eine Neuordnung der Sicherheitsordnung Europas zu reden, dann hätte die Situation vielleicht entschärft werden können."


Auf welches Angebot zu welchen Zeitpunkt bezieht sich Herr Varwick dabei und welche Vorstellungen für besagte  Neuordnung wurden dabei von russischer Seite kommuniziert?


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf welches Angebot zu welchen Zeitpunkt bezieht sich Herr Varwick dabei und welche Vorstellungen für besagte  Neuordnung wurden dabei von russischer Seite kommuniziert?


Da ich Herrn Varwick des öfteren in z.B. der Phoenix Runde erlebt habe, durchaus auch noch "Wochen" vor dem Krieg, bezog er sich dabei auf die "Angebote" (eher Forderungen, Drohungen und Erpressungen) Russlands, zur Weihnachtszeit 2021, als die Briefe an NATO, EU, EU Mitgliedsstaaten und Finnland und Schweden verschickt wurden.








						Osterweiterung: Russland veröffentlicht Forderungen an NATO
					

Der russische Truppenaufmarsch an der Grenze zur Ukraine sorgt für Spannungen mit der NATO. Russland will eine Osterweiterung des westlichen Militärbündnisses verhindern. Nun kommen aus Moskau konkrete Vorschläge für eine Beilegung des Streits.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "In einem russischen Lager bei Stantzaya Yanov wurden Werte von 0,18 µSv/h (microSievert pro Stunde) bis hin zu 2,5µSv/h in 10 cm Höhe gemessen. Der höchste Wert ist somit mehr als dreimal so hoch wie der von der IAEO geschätzte. Bei weiteren Proben, die in einem mobilen Labor vor Ort gemessen wurden, zeigte sich ein deutlicher Kontrast in den Cs-137-Konzentrationen, die von 45000 Bq/kg bis unter 500 Bq/kg reichten."
> 
> Ich bin zwar nur ein dezent überakademisierter Stoppelhopser, aber während die Werte an sich noch gar nicht so dramatisch sind, braucht man trotzdem auch bei kürzerem Bodenkontakt eine verdammt steife Unterhose, um Einflüsse auf etwaige Thronfolger tatsächlich ausschließen zu können.



Ausschließen kann man nie und gar nichts bei Radioaktivität. Aber bei 2,5 µSv/h müsste man seine Klöten schon 1600 h am Stück in der Höhe über dem besonders bedenklichen Erdboden baumeln lassen, um die in Deutschland zulässige Berufslebensdosis zu erreichen und die liegt logischerweise meilenweit unter dem, was als mit nenneswerter Wahrscheinlichkeit für schädlich angenommen wird. Die russische Armee hatte aber schon nach deutlich weniger als 1600 h den Rückzug angetreten  . Vielleicht haben sie bei konsequenter Selbstexposition binnen 16 Tagen knapp den Grenzwert für Schwangere erreicht.

Wie ich gerade festelle, liegen zumindest für Cäsium aber auch die Ingestionsgrenzwerte ziemlich hoch. "Friss Staub" wäre für die russischen Soldaten gemäß deiner Zahlen bis 10 kg zulässig gewesen. Allerdings konnte ich keine vergleichbaren Zahlen zu Strontium, Plutonium und Americium finden, um die ich subjekti weitaus mehr Sorgen machen würde.


----------



## brooker (24. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sooooooo viel Konjunktiv in einem Satz.


... richtig, in dieser Aussage von ihm befindet sich Konjuktiv. Ob das nun sooooo viel ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich meine, zweimal ist nicht so viel.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Satz sagt frei heraus, dass er es auch nicht besser weiß. Er vermutet, aber um seine Vermutung zu testen, da hätte man Russland ja erst einmal etwas geben müssen.


Richtig, Geben und Nehmen! Aber das wollte der Westen nicht, stelle er fest!



Tekkla schrieb:


> Angesichts der von langer Hand geplanten Destabilisierung zuerst und dann Invasion der Ukraine durch Russland, könnte man aber zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es am Ende eh nicht anders gelaufen wäre.


Das hat er aber nicht geschrieben, sondern ist eine Vermutung oder freie Ableitung durch dich, oder?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie mit Hitler und Chamberlain.


Auch das hat er nicht geschrieben und klingt wie ein Versuch Putin mit Hitler gleich zu stellen, um bei der deutschen Leserschaft Betroffenheit zu erzeugen. Man könnte dazu auch Propaganda sagen!



Tekkla schrieb:


> So wie es bisher lief, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass man im Kreml an einer Verhandlung kein Interesse hatte. So wie jetzt mit dem Getreideabkommen ...


Du widersprichst dir selbst in einem Satz!


Tekkla schrieb:


> und Tags darauf den für den Export notwendigen Hafen von Odessa beschießen...


... was sagt denn das "Getreideabkommen" im Detail aus? Was wurde denn konkret beschossen? Welche brauchbaren Beweise haben beide Seite vorgebracht?


Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, das mir bei mancher als "Experten" deklarierten Person


... ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie Leuten, bspw. in diesem Fall einem renommierten Professor mit einem absolut passenden Fachgebiet, ihr Wissen von einzelnen Usern hier abgesprochen wird. Hinzu kommt, dass man gleichzeitig die journalistische Arbeit des RedaktionsNetzwerkesDeutschland anzweifelt, denn diese haben diesen Professor interviewt und seine Aussagen veröffentlicht. Mit welcher Berechtigung und auf welcher Grundlage passiert das? Wer ist User Poulton ...?



Poulton schrieb:


> der berühmt-berüchtigte Satz von colormix in den Sinn kommt:
> 
> Western von gestern.


... solange er seine Aussage nicht korrigiert oder das RND einen Nachtrag schreibt, steht dieses bis zum Tage X. Da kann color mixen was will!


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> .. ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie Leuten, bspw. in diesem Fall einem renommierten Professor mit einem absolut passenden Fachgebiet, ihr Wissen von einzelnen Usern hier abgesprochen wird. Hinzu kommt, dass man gleichzeitig die journalistische Arbeit des RedaktionsNetzwerkesDeutschland anzweifelt, denn diese haben diesen Professor interviewt und seine Aussagen veröffentlicht. Mit welcher Berechtigung und auf welcher Grundlage passiert das? Wer ist User Poulton ...?


Der Mann ist und war regelmäßig im Fernsehen und stellt einen Teil einer Meinungsrichtung dar, und ihm wurde in allen Sendungen von anderen Experten widersprochen, die einen anderen Teil einer Meinungsrichtung vertreten.
Da wir in einer Demokratie leben und es hier in Deutschland verschiedene Einschätzungen über den Ukraine Krieg und den Vorlauf dazu gibt, muss man nicht mit ihm einer Meinung sein, oder seine Meinungsrichtung teilen, das ist das schöne an unserem Land, gegenüber z.B. der Russischen Föderation.
Im Moment befindet er sich im öffentlichen Diskurs mit seiner Meinungsrichtung in der Minderheit, wie übrigens auch die Damen und Herren die den letzten Brief für sofortige Verhandlungen und den Stop der Waffenlieferungen gefordert haben. All das zusammen ist ein Teil unserer freiheitlichen Demokratie und dem Recht, frei seine Meinung äußern zu können, aber einer Meinung auch widersprechen zu können und sie für falsch zu halten.



brooker schrieb:


> ... solange er seine Aussage nicht korrigiert oder das RND einen Nachtrag schreibt, steht dieses bis zum Tage X. Da kann color mixen was will!


JA! Das ist auch gut so, denn man kann auch schön an dem Interview sehen, wie er die zukünftige Lage und die Entwicklung des Krieges am 24.02.2022 sehr falsch eingeschätzt hat.


brooker schrieb:


> Richtig, Geben und Nehmen! Aber das wollte der Westen nicht, stelle er fest!


Das ist eine Denkschule in der Außenpolitik, die so nicht mehr von freiheitlich demokratischen Staaten angewandt wird, schon seit dem Ende des Kalten Krieges nicht mehr. Herr Varwick vertritt diese Denkschule, befindet sich damit aber in der Minderheit, es ist auf alle Fälle weder Herrschaftsmeinung in seiner Wissenschaft noch gelebte Politik.
Ein Geschacher um Einflussphären von Grossmächten mit Hegemonialen Ansprüchen und Zielen ist halt nicht mehr, das musste z.B. auch Herr Trump einsehen, als er die EU erpressen wollte und prompt einen Handelskrieg ausgelöst hat, von dem er dann doch die Finger gelassen hat.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... richtig, in dieser Aussage von ihm befindet sich Konjuktiv. Ob das nun sooooo viel ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich meine, zweimal ist nicht so viel.


Und trotzdem bleibt es nur eine Vermutung.



brooker schrieb:


> Richtig, Geben und Nehmen! Aber das wollte der Westen nicht, stelle er fest!


WAS hätte WER denn mit welchem  ERGEBNIS deiner Meinung nach geben sollen?



brooker schrieb:


> Das hat er aber nicht geschrieben, sondern ist eine Vermutung oder freie Ableitung durch dich, oder?


Ich mache lediglich das gleiche wie der Mann.



brooker schrieb:


> Auch das hat er nicht geschrieben und klingt wie ein Versuch Putin mit Hitler gleich zu stellen, um bei der deutschen Leserschaft Betroffenheit zu erzeugen. Man könnte dazu auch Propaganda sagen!


Man könnte auch sagen, dass man aus Geschichte lernen kann, in dem man sich anschaut welche Folgen eine Appeasementpolitik in der Vergangenheit in Bezug auf ein Staatsoberhaupt hatte, der zum Zeitpunkt der Verhandlungen schon so weit im Kriegsmodus war, dass die Verhandlungen rein gar nichts am Endergebnis des Kriegsausbruches geändert hat.



brooker schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst in einem Satz!


Das verstehe ich nicht. Geht es konkreter?



brooker schrieb:


> ... was sagt denn das "Getreideabkommen" im Detail aus?


Es sagt aus, dass man einen großen Haufen auf Abkommen setzt.



brooker schrieb:


> Welche brauchbaren Beweise haben beide Seite vorgebracht?


Zuerst behauptet man vehement damit nichts zu tun gehabt zu haben, um dann einzugestehen, dass man es doch war.



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie Leuten, bspw. in diesem Fall einem renommierten Professor mit einem absolut passenden Fachgebiet, ihr Wissen von einzelnen Usern hier abgesprochen wird. Hinzu kommt, dass man gleichzeitig die journalistische Arbeit des RedaktionsNetzwerkesDeutschland anzweifelt, denn diese haben diesen Professor interviewt und seine Aussagen veröffentlicht. Mit welcher Berechtigung und auf welcher Grundlage passiert das? Wer ist User Poulton ...?


Solange der Mann keinen Zugriff auf Informationen hat, die ihm einen tieferen Einblick in die Vorgänge ermöglichen, bleibt er ein Theoretiker, der aus seinem Wissensfundus versucht eine Erklärung und eine Sichtweise zu entwickeln. Ob er damit korrekt liegt, naja, das weiß man immer erst nachträglich.  Zumindest lag der mit seinen Prognosen zum Kriegsausbruch falsch.

Was ist eigentlich deine Motivation?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> JA! Das ist auch gut so, denn man kann auch schön an dem Interview sehen, wie er die zukünftige Lage und die Entwicklung des Krieges am 24.02.2022 sehr falsch eingeschätzt hat.


Das haben sehr sehr viele Menschen.
Ein so schlechtes abschneiden von Russland war nicht zu erwarten, ich hab persönlich eher erwartet, dass das wie Afghanistan laufen wird, also Rebellen unterstützt durch den Westen mit einer langsamen Zermürbung der Russen  weil die Russen viel zu wenige Besatzungstruppen haben.
Diese Erfolge der Ukraine haben wenige vorhergesehen.

Es gab aber auch Leute die das gesehen haben, das was jetzt passiert. Wie Mark Hertling, ein ex US Army General. Kann man auf Twitter nachlesen.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf welches Angebot zu welchen Zeitpunkt bezieht sich Herr Varwick dabei und welche Vorstellungen für besagte  Neuordnung wurden dabei von russischer Seite kommuniziert?


... stand nicht bei, ist vermutlich auch egal.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bleibt es nur eine Vermutung.
> 
> 
> WAS hätte WER denn mit welchem  ERGEBNIS deiner Meinung nach geben sollen?
> ...


Und wo steht und woher weisst du, dass er das nicht hatte und hat?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ob er damit korrekt liegt, naja, das weiß man immer erst nachträglich.


... wir wissen heute bereits.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Zumindest lag der mit seinen Prognosen zum Kriegsausbruch falsch.


Welche Prognose war deiner Meinung nach zum Kriegsausbruch falsch?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich deine Motivation?


Ich bin genau wie dieser Experte der Meinung, dass diese derzeit laufende militärische Auseinandersetzung hätte verhindert und die seit 2014 laufende beendet werden können, wenn der Westen, insbesondere die USA es gewollt hätte!

Jetzt, wo seit Monaten in der Kornkammer der Welt ein global beeinflussender menschen- und materialfressender Krieg tobt, der durch täglich hineingeworfene schwere Waffen und Finanzmitteln aus dem Westen folglich an Intesität zunimmt, wird alles resultierend vorhersehbar Schlechte von den westlichen Medien dem Russen untergeschoben. Das ist sachlich nicht richtig und muss als Propaganda eingestuft werden.

Und wenn jetzr wieder gesagt wird: "der Russe hat einen Angriffskrieg gestartet und ist deshalb für alles verantwortlich", dem sage ich, der Westen/die NATO hat sich seit 1990 nicht um die Bedürfnisse der Atommacht Russland gekümmert und hat bereits vor 2008 daran gearbeitet die letzte rote Linie der Russen zu überschreiten und die Ukraine in die NATO zu holen. Das wäre für die Russen schlimmer als die Kuba-Krise es je für die USA war. Folglich hat hier wer den ersten Stein geworfen? Ich weiss, alles nicht wahr, Quellennachweis usw..


Auch wird der Russe bspw. dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass eine weltweite Hungerkrise droht, obwohl auch die letzten Jahre nicht gerade rosig waren und bereits von einer ernst zu nehmenden Knappheit gesprochen werden kann. Hinzu gekommen sind nun noch die eigens westlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland, welche die weltweite Versorgung mit Getreide, Düngemittel, Rohstoffe für Düngemittel und einiges mehr mindestens deutlich erschweren, behindern und verteuern. Nebenbei, nicht die Ukraine ist der größte Getreide- und Dünger-Expoteur der Welt, sondern Russland! Und wenn ich dann lese, dass die Türken als Vermittler auftreten um dann mit der UKR, RUS und UNO einen "Getreide-Deal" aushandeln, ist es meiner Meinung nach für den Westen absolut beschämend. Waffen und Geld liefern um den Krieg weiter anzuheizen ist ok. Sich aber diplomatisch zu zeigen und der Welt die Nahrungsmittelversorgung bestmöglich zu sichern ist nicht drin. Das ist Anprangern und Verkaufen eines Schuldigen aber es selbst verursachen und nichts dagegen tun! Und auch hier lässt sich wieder sehen wo die Prio des Westens liegt: Krieg treiben.

Und wenn wir schon bei "Getreide-Deal" sind, dieser dreht sich bei weitem nicht nur um das freie Geleit für UKR-Getreideschiffe und benötigte Verladeeinrichtungen in drei UKR-Häfen. Das rettet die Welt nämlich nicht vor der prognostizierten Hungersnot. Hier wurde auch  der Export von russischem Getreide, Düngemitteln und Rohstoffen dafür geregelt, die bisher von den westlichen Sanktionen gegen russische Banken, Transportunternehmen und Häfen sowie gegen Versicherungen welche russische Transportschiffe versichern indirekt behindert werden.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Sanktionen entsprechend des "Getreide-Deals" vom Westen angepasst werden, damit der weltweite Hunger wirklich bekämpft werden kann.

Wie geht der Krieg weiter: tja, wenn man nach Molawien schaut: pro russische Regierung durch pro westliche abgelöst, darauf folgender Bürgerkrieg mit russischer Unterstützung seit Jahren erfolgreich beigelegt - Russland stellt seit dem neutrale Beobachter, aber jetzt werden die Vereinbarung von der pro westlichen zum Waffenstillstand als ungültig erklärt.
Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es da auch losgeht. Und dann muss der Russe Gas geben und muss ohne Rücksicht an der Küste entlang nach Moldawien um seine dortigen Truppen entsprechend versorgen zu können. Der Krieg wird noch härter und noch mehr Menschen und slawische Kultur wird zerstört!

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre. Der Krieg muss schnellstmöglich beendet werden, jeder Tote, egal auf welcher Seite ist einer zu viel!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2022)

@brooker 
Machen wir doch Mal ein Gedankenexperiment zur Verhältnismäßigkeit:
Nehmen wir an ich habe ein Haus mit Garten. Angrenzend gehört dir ein Grundstück.

Nun bietest du der Bundwehr an auf diesem Grundstück ein Munitionslager zu bauen. Nachdem ein Brief der dich auffordert das Grundstück unbenutzt zu lassen kein Gehör findet verlege ich meinen Gartenzaun ein paar Meter auf das Grundstück. Mein Opa hat schließlich früher da mal eine Datscha gehabt. Komischer Weise gefällt dir das nicht und du rufst nach der Polizei. Die findet das nicht so schlimm und spricht mir eine Verwarnung aus, ich solle den Zaun aber auf garkeinen Fall noch weiter verlegen. Nachdem du im persönlichen Gespräch nochmal erwähnt hast dass ein Munitionslager doch eine tolle Idee wäre töte ich deine Kinder.
Angemessene Reaktion?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

> Noch im April hatte er das genaue Gegenteil behauptet. Jetzt allerdings äußerte sich Russlands Außenminister Sergej Lawrow in offenen Worten zu den Plänen der Putin-Regierung. Der Diplomat erklärte, dass Russland den Sturz der ukrainischen Regierung anstrebt.
> 
> »Wir helfen dem ukrainischen Volk auf jeden Fall, sich von dem absolut volks- und geschichtsfeindlichen Regime zu befreien«, sagte Lawrow am Sonntag in Kairo. Das russische und ukrainische Volk würden künftig zusammenleben.
> 
> Mit seiner Ankündigung, die politische Führung in Kiew auswechseln zu wollen, widerspricht Lawrow auch eigenen Aussagen. »Wir haben nicht vor, das Regime in der Ukraine zu wechseln«, sagte der russische Chefdiplomat im Frühjahr in einem Interview mit dem Fernsehsender India Today. Es sei Aufgabe der Ukrainer zu entscheiden, unter welcher Führung sie leben wollten, versicherte Lawrow damals.


Quelle: Russland bestätigt Pläne für Sturz der ukrainischen Regierung

Die versuchen bestimmt  viele ukrainische Beamte und Politiker zu schmieren. Cyberangriffe wird es auch jede Menge geben.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzr wieder gesagt wird: "der Russe hat einen Angriffskrieg gestartet und ist deshalb für alles verantwortlich", dem sage ich, der Westen/die NATO hat sich seit 1990 nicht um die Bedürfnisse der Atommacht Russland gekümmert und hat bereits vor 2008 daran gearbeitet die letzte rote Linie der Russen zu überschreiten und die Ukraine in die NATO zu holen. Das wäre für die Russen schlimmer als die Kuba-Krise es je für die USA war. Folglich hat hier wer den ersten Stein geworfen? Ich weiss, alles nicht wahr, Quellennachweis usw..


Alles andere ist Blahblab, aber dieser zentrale Absatz macht sehr deutlich, dass du die hier zigfach vorgebrachten Argumente gegen diese Sichtweise einfach ignorierst. Besonders dein Kubavergleich hält keiner belastenden Prüfung stand, denn damals waren die Atomwaffen bereits im Land! WO sind die Raketen der NATO in der Ukraine gewesen? Genau, sie waren schlicht nicht da! 

Und dieses nicht um die Belange Russlands gekümmert ist auch wieder so ein Satz, der nicht stimmt. Man kümmerte sich sogar soweit, dass man hohe russische Militärs in die NATO mit einband. Klar, man wird denen nicht den letzten Krümel gezeigt haben, aber man hat ihnen gezeigt, dass man eben nicht gegen sondern mit Russland arbeiten will. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, was da an roten Linien gewesen sein sollen? Die Aufnahme der baltischen Staaten? Die Aufnahme der Visegradstaaten? Die habe von sich aus und _*aus gutem Grunde*_ nachgefragt, denn die haben am eigenen Leib erleben dürfen, was eine russische Hegemonie bedeutet!  Es war obendrein Putin höchstselbst, der da sagte, dass man sich doch das Bündnis aussuchen dürfe, was einem am besten zusagt. Zählt das für dich alles nicht?

Du denkst, dass man Russland hätte besser behandeln sollen, damit es nicht zu dieser Konfrontation gekommen wäre. Ich sage dagegen, dass du mit dieser Sichtweise dem Kreml schlicht in die Karten spielst. Deine beschwichtigende Sichtweise gegenüber Russland hat mMn den Konflikt erst so eskalieren lassen, weil es ihnen die Zeit gab sich auf das jetzige Szenario weiter vorzubereiten. So wie man Deutschland mit zu beschwichtigen versuchte, obwohl es bereits so weit gerüstet und auch startbereit war, um in Europa die Hölle zu entfachen. Das Sudetenland kann man wunderbar mit dem Donbass vergleichen. Auch die Argumente sind die gleichen. 

Russland will keinen Schutz vor der NATO. Russland will auch keinen Respekt der NATO. Russland will Respekt durch Angst. Russland will die Ukraine wieder "heim ins Reich" holen. Ja, wieder so ein Nazizeitvergleich, und er passt. Was ich dabei nicht verstehe ist, dass du die schiere Möglichkeit, dass Russland vielleicht doch der Bösewicht in dieser Geschichte sein könnte, komplett ausklammerst.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin genau wie dieser Experte der Meinung, dass diese derzeit laufende militärische Auseinandersetzung hätte verhindert und die seit 2014 laufende beendet werden können, wenn der Westen, insbesondere die USA es gewollt hätte!


Russland hätte es immer beenden können und hat es nicht



brooker schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo seit Monaten in der Kornkammer der Welt ein global beeinflussender menschen- und materialfressender Krieg tobt, der durch täglich hineingeworfene schwere Waffen und Finanzmitteln aus dem Westen folglich an Intesität zunimmt, wird alles resultierend vorhersehbar Schlechte von den westlichen Medien dem Russen untergeschoben. Das ist sachlich nicht richtig und muss als Propaganda eingestuft werden.


Russland ist der Angreifer und Russland hat nicht begriffen, dass sie dieses Land nicht unterdrücken können



brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzr wieder gesagt wird: "der Russe hat einen Angriffskrieg gestartet und ist deshalb für alles verantwortlich", dem sage ich, der Westen/die NATO hat sich seit 1990 nicht um die Bedürfnisse der Atommacht Russland gekümmert


was waren den die Bedürfnisse, des gescheiterten Staates, der massive Probleme mit Korruption hatte?



brooker schrieb:


> und hat bereits vor 2008 daran gearbeitet die letzte rote Linie der Russen zu überschreiten und die Ukraine in die NATO zu holen.


das arme Russland, aber jetzt sollte wir sie in der Ukraine machen lassen, weil sie sind die armen Opfer der US Politik


brooker schrieb:


> Das wäre für die Russen schlimmer als die Kuba-Krise es je für die USA war. Folglich hat hier wer den ersten Stein geworfen? Ich weiss, alles nicht wahr, Quellennachweis usw..


Russland wollte doch selber in die Nato und durfte an Trainings teilnehmen, warum ist die Ukraine eigentlich damals nicht einfach in die Nato aufgenommen wurden, wenn es doch ein Hauptziel der Nato war



brooker schrieb:


> Auch wird der Russe bspw. dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass eine weltweite Hungerkrise droht,


nochmal, es ist  für dich vlt schwer zu verstehen, die Russen sind Ursache und einer der Hauptakteure in diesem Krieg, auch wenn du das gerne dem Westen zuschieben willst.


brooker schrieb:


> obwohl auch die letzten Jahre nicht gerade rosig waren und bereits von einer ernst zu nehmenden Knappheit gesprochen werden kann.


Das ist vollkommen unabhängig und für die Diskussion gar nicht relevant, bleibt doch einfach beim Thema.



brooker schrieb:


> Hinzu gekommen sind nun noch die eigens westlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland, welche die weltweite Versorgung mit Getreide, Düngemittel, Rohstoffe für Düngemittel und einiges mehr mindestens deutlich erschweren, behindern und verteuern. Nebenbei, nicht die Ukraine ist der größte Getreide- und Dünger-Expoteur der Welt, sondern Russland!


Russland kann immer noch an zahlreiche Länder verkaufen und liefern.



brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass die Türken als Vermittler auftreten um dann mit der UKR, RUS und UNO einen "Getreide-Deal" aushandeln, ist es meiner Meinung nach für den Westen absolut beschämend. Waffen und Geld liefern um den Krieg weiter anzuheizen ist ok. Sich aber diplomatisch zu zeigen und der Welt die Nahrungsmittelversorgung bestmöglich zu sichern ist nicht drin.


Die Türkei spielt ein doppeltes Spiel und profitiert von guten Beziehungen zu beiden Seiten, gleichzeitig halten sie den Bosporus und müssten auch mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, wenn eines der armen Länder kollabiert.  




brooker schrieb:


> Das ist Anprangern und Verkaufen eines Schuldigen aber es selbst verursachen und nichts dagegen tun! Und auch hier lässt sich wieder sehen wo die Prio des Westens liegt: Krieg treiben.


Der Westen hat dabei geholfen zahlreichen Alternative Wege zu schaffen und hat mehrmals die Freigabe des Weizens gefordert, Vertreter des Westens durften sich bei Putin nur seine Machfantasien anhören.

Der Westen hätte in diesen Verhandlungen gar keine Grundlage gehabt, da hätte Russland nur Gegenforderungen gestellt, aber da verstehst du wahrscheinlich wieder nicht. 




brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon bei "Getreide-Deal" sind, dieser dreht sich bei weitem nicht nur um das freie Geleit für UKR-Getreideschiffe und benötigte Verladeeinrichtungen in drei UKR-Häfen. Das rettet die Welt nämlich nicht vor der prognostizierten Hungersnot. Hier wurde auch  der Export von russischem Getreide, Düngemitteln und Rohstoffen dafür geregelt, die bisher von den westlichen Sanktionen gegen russische Banken, Transportunternehmen und Häfen sowie gegen Versicherungen welche russische Transportschiffe versichern indirekt behindert werden.


Verlinke bitte mal das offizielle Dokument dazu, wenn Russland so Probleme hat, wie konnten sie dann so einfach Getreide aus der Ukraine verladen und verschiffen oder wie transportieren die Gerade den Stahl aus Mariupol ab, beim klauen sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, aber offiziell geht ja gar nichts, weil die Sanktion, welche angeblich nicht wirken, doch irgendwie wirken, obwohl man freundliche Länder beliefert, welche gar nicht zum Westen gehören.



brooker schrieb:


> Wie geht der Krieg weiter: tja, wenn man nach Molawien schaut: pro russische Regierung durch pro westliche abgelöst, darauf folgender Bürgerkrieg mit russischer Unterstützung seit Jahren erfolgreich beigelegt - Russland stellt seit dem neutrale Beobachter, aber jetzt werden die Vereinbarung von der pro westlichen zum Waffenstillstand als ungültig erklärt.
> Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es da auch losgeht.


Bürgerkrieg anzetteln, dieses blutig mit seiner Militärmacht niederschlagen und unter massiver Militär Präsenz sichern, typische Taktik der Russen.
Hätte man Transnistrien nicht einem Oligarchen als Spielball gegeben, wäre es schon längst gescheitert. Ohne sein Geld, wäre die Region schon längst verfallen und die Jugend wandert trotzdem ab, die Mehrheit besteht da nur noch aus Alten die aus Russland ihre Rente bekommen und ewige gestrigen Losern.



brooker schrieb:


> Und dann muss der Russe Gas geben und muss ohne Rücksicht an der Küste entlang nach Moldawien um seine dortigen Truppen entsprechend versorgen zu können. Der Krieg wird noch härter und noch mehr Menschen und slawische Kultur wird zerstört!


können sie ja gerne Versuchen, aber die Chancen stehen nicht gut für sie




brooker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich irre. Der Krieg muss schnellstmöglich beendet werden, jeder Tote, egal auf welcher Seite ist einer zu viel!


Wenn wir den Krieg jetzt beenden, werden weiterhin Ukrainer in größeren Mengen  sterben, unterdrückt werden und in Armut leben, gleichzeitig wird der Westen die Sanktionen nicht fallen lassen, nur Russland verliert weniger Soldaten, also wer gewinnt da?


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Aus Deiner (!) Quelle:

_*Herr Varwick, warum hat Russland trotz aller diplomatischen Bemuehungen die Ukraine angegriffen?*

Es gibt zwei Moeglichkeiten: Putin war von vorneherein entschlossen, sein brutales Drehbuch durchzuziehen und eine Neuordnung der europaeischen Landkarte in die Realitaet umzusetzen._

Spannend waere, wie er dieselbe Frage heute beantworten wuerde. Im Gegensatz zu Dir, der ja auf wirklich alles eine "den Westen" beschuldigende Antwort hat, weiss ich das leider nicht. Weshalb es auch irgendwie ... sinnlos? ist, im fuenften Kriegsmonat ein Interview vom Tag des Kriegsausbruchs auszugraben. Das Mindeste waere aber wohl gewesen, auf das Vorhandensein einer anderen Lesart hinzuweisen. Nur passte die wohl nicht zu der Deinen.

So oder so scheint Herr Varwick aber die Moeglichkeit, dass die russischen Aengste vor der NATO und das Leid der ukrainischen Zivilbevoelkerung nur eine notduerftig zusammengetackerte Kulisse sind, durchaus zu sehen - womit er Dir etwas voraus hat.



brooker schrieb:


> Richtig, Geben und Nehmen! Aber das wollte der Westen nicht, stelle er fest!



Vor allem hast Du die Dir gestellte Frage nicht beantwortet - was haette man Russland geben sollen? Doch nicht am Ende rein zufaellig die Ukraine?

BTW hast Du meine Frage auch nie beantwortet, warum Russland die Ukraine als Pufferzone zum Westen beanspruchen darf, aber wir umgekehrt uns nicht fuer die Ukraine zu interessieren haben?



brooker schrieb:


> Auch das hat er nicht geschrieben und klingt wie ein Versuch Putin mit Hitler gleich zu stellen, um bei der deutschen Leserschaft Betroffenheit zu erzeugen. Man könnte dazu auch Propaganda sagen!



Koennte man. Muss man aber nicht. Wenn es anfaengt nach Shice zu stinken, ist man meistens der Wahrheit auf der Spur. Gebrabbel vom Volk, Heimholung, Ausdehnung, Sphaerendenken - vielleicht findest Du ja zwischen Anti-Spiegel und TASS noch etwas Zeit, ein Geschichtsbuch zu lesen. Oder notfalls auch das Buch, dass Herr H. im Gefaengnis geschrieben hat. Das koenntest Du dann mit den Schriften von Herrn P. vergleichen. Die Parallelen sind wirklich gruselig.



brooker schrieb:


> ... was sagt denn das "Getreideabkommen" im Detail aus? Was wurde denn konkret beschossen? Welche brauchbaren Beweise haben beide Seite vorgebracht?



Russland selbst hat eingeraeumt, den Hafen von Odessa beschossen zu haben. Natuerlich nicht, ohne es vorher reflexartig abzustreiten.



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie Leuten, bspw. in diesem Fall einem renommierten Professor mit einem absolut passenden Fachgebiet, ihr Wissen von einzelnen Usern hier abgesprochen wird.



Bernd Lucke ist auch Professor.

Ansonsten hatte ich Dich ja schon vor Deinen Ferien darum gebeten mir / uns doch kurz zu verraten, welche Erkenntnisse ueber seit Februar "vom Westen in der Ukraine begonnene Dinge" Du hast? Denn immerhin hat das Fehlen dieser Erkenntnisse Dich ja schon zu einer kapitalen Fehleinschaetzung verleitet. Nicht, dass mir / uns dasselbe widerfaehrt.

Was macht eigentlich dieser Soros? Keine Geschichte ist so richtig rund ohne Soros.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Auch wird der Russe bspw. dafür verantwortlich gemacht, dass eine weltweite Hungerkrise droht, obwohl auch die letzten Jahre nicht gerade rosig waren und bereits von einer ernst zu nehmenden Knappheit gesprochen werden kann. Hinzu gekommen sind nun noch die eigens westlichen Sanktionen gegen Russland, welche die weltweite Versorgung mit Getreide, Düngemittel, Rohstoffe für Düngemittel und einiges mehr mindestens deutlich erschweren, behindern und verteuern. Nebenbei, nicht die Ukraine ist der größte Getreide- und Dünger-Expoteur der Welt, sondern Russland! Und wenn ich dann lese, dass die Türken als Vermittler auftreten um dann mit der UKR, RUS und UNO einen "Getreide-Deal" aushandeln, ist es meiner Meinung nach für den Westen absolut beschämend. Waffen und Geld liefern um den Krieg weiter anzuheizen ist ok. Sich aber diplomatisch zu zeigen und der Welt die Nahrungsmittelversorgung bestmöglich zu sichern ist nicht drin. Das ist Anprangern und Verkaufen eines Schuldigen aber es selbst verursachen und nichts dagegen tun! Und auch hier lässt sich wieder sehen wo die Prio des Westens liegt: Krieg treiben.
> 
> Und wenn wir schon bei "Getreide-Deal" sind, dieser dreht sich bei weitem nicht nur um das freie Geleit für UKR-Getreideschiffe und benötigte Verladeeinrichtungen in drei UKR-Häfen. Das rettet die Welt nämlich nicht vor der prognostizierten Hungersnot. Hier wurde auch der Export von russischem Getreide, Düngemitteln und Rohstoffen dafür geregelt, die bisher von den westlichen Sanktionen gegen russische Banken, Transportunternehmen und Häfen sowie gegen Versicherungen welche russische Transportschiffe versichern indirekt behindert werden.


Mehr Russische Propaganda und Lügen geht gar nicht mehr!

Russland selber hat seine Getreide und Düngemittel Exporte ausgesetzt bzw. massiv eingeschränkt, nichts davon ist von westlichen Sanktionen betroffen. Du bist mit deinen Behauptungen und Lügen nicht nur genau auf Kreml Kurs, du bedienst auch noch die gleiche Zynik!
Die Hungekrise wurde mit voller Absicht von der Regierung der Russischen Föderation herbeigeführt und geplant, als politisches Druckmittel im Krieg um die Ukraine!





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Russland will Getreideexporte komplett unterbrechen
					

Russland will die Getreideexporte komplett unterbrechen. Das hätte gravierende Folgen für die globale Versorgung mit Weizen.




					www.agrarheute.com
				












						Russland deckelt Export von Mineraldünger
					

Um eine Verknappung auf dem Heimatmarkt und damit einen Anstieg der Lebensmittelpreise zu verhindern, begrenzt Russland seinen Düngerexport.




					www.topagrar.com
				













						Russland verlängert Exportquoten für Düngemittel bis 31. Dezember | Zollmeldung | Russland | Agrarchemikalien
					

Die russische Regierung beschränkt die Ausfuhr von Düngemitteln in Länder außerhalb der Eurasischen Wirtschaftsunion bis zum 31. Dezember 2022.




					www.gtai.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Juli 2022)

wow, deutschland legt den turbo ein.

... nicht.​








						Drei von 15 deutschen Gepard-Panzern sind in der Ukraine eingetroffen
					

Neben den drei Panzern seien auch mehrere Zehntausend Schuss übergeben worden. Ursprünglich war die Lieferung für Mitte Juli geplant gewesen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Das sind die ersten Flaksysteme die, die Ukraine überhaupt bekommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2022)

Ob 15 oder 30 Gepard, am Ende bleibt beides trotzdem nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und bräuchte die Ukraine wesentlich mehr Flugabwehrwaffen dieser Art und das besser schon Gestern, als Heute und Morgen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin genau wie dieser Experte der Meinung, dass diese derzeit laufende militärische Auseinandersetzung hätte verhindert und die seit 2014 laufende beendet werden können, wenn der Westen, insbesondere die USA es gewollt hätte!


Bist du da echt der Meinung? Heutzutage eine Invasion zu planen macht man nicht einfach mal so. Dieser Akt war von langer Hand geplant und um das zu verhindern wären Jahre vorher Zugeständnisse nötig die völlig absurd sind. Geht das nicht einfach in dein Schädel rein das diese Regierung unter Größenwahn leidet. Ohne ihre Atombomben ist Russland nichts außer eine Regionalmacht in Osteuropa.

Ich bin voll dafür das man alles lesen/hören darf und nichts zensiert werden sollte, das sollte eine Demokratie aushalten, aber du bist leider das Beispiel für aushalten. Auf Arbeit höre ich schon Leute meckern weil der HVV "STOPPT DEN KRIEG" zeigt, da muss ich mir Mist wie "dann liefert keine Waffen" anhören.

Ganz fiktiv, selbst wenn dieser Angriffskrieg gerechtfertigt wäre ist es eine Katastrophe wie Russland ihn ausführt. Nichts als verbrannte Asche. Sinnloses zerstören für? Selbst Hitler und Nazi Deutschland waren nicht so drauf. Das sollte mal in dein Kopf gehen.

@Don-71  Hat mich eines bessern belehrt, danke dafür. 

Edit: Gäbe es die nukleare Bedrohung nicht wäre ich auch zu 100% dafür das die Nato mal Russland entnazifiziert etc. Selbst wenn sie jemals die Ukraine einnehmen haben die sich in die Steinzeit katapultiert für ein Haufen Asche und man ist der Arsch der Welt.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ganz fiktiv, selbst wenn dieser Angriffskrieg gerechtfertigt wäre ist es eine Katastrophe wie Russland ihn ausführt. *Nichts als verbrannte Asche. Sinnloses zerstören für? Selbst Hitler und Nazi Deutschland waren nicht so drauf. Das sollte mal in dein Kopf gehen.*


Jeder der hier meine Beiträge ließt weiss, das ich Galaxien entfernt bin, von der derzeitigen Russischen Regierung, aber das kann man nicht stehen lassen, weil es ganz einfach falsch ist!




__





						Generalplan Ost – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Reichsministerium für die besetzten Ostgebiete – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Alfred Rosenberg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nur mal als Beispiel:


> Mit Führer-Erlass vom 20. April 1941 wurde Rosenberg zum Beauftragten für die zentrale Bearbeitung der Fragen des osteuropäischen Raumes ernannt.[61] In dieser Funktion vertrat er im Vorfeld des Unternehmens Barbarossa 1941 eine Hungerstrategie, die einkalkulierte, Millionen Zivilisten in der Sowjetunion verhungern zu lassen, um die Wehrmacht aus dem Land zu ernähren und Nahrungsmittel für das Deutsche Reich zu gewinnen.[62] So nannte er am 20. Juni 1941, zwei Tage vor Beginn des Deutsch-Sowjetischen Krieges, in einer Rede vor Vertretern der Wehrmacht und der Partei als wichtigstes Kriegsziel: „Die deutsche Volksernährung steht in diesen Jahren zweifellos an der Spitze der deutschen Forderungen im Osten. [...] Wir sehen durchaus nicht die Verpflichtung ein, aus diesen Überschussgebieten das russische Volk mit zu ernähren.



Die Nazis sind noch wesentlich radikaler zu Werke gegangen, alleine auf grund des Rassismus einmal gegen die jüdische Bevölkerung und die "Slawen als Untermenschen".
Übrigens wurde die Wehrmacht gerade in der Ukraine als auch im Baltikum häufig von der Bevölkrung als Befreier begrüßt, das änderte sich aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit, wenn die örtliche Bevölkerung mitbekommen hat, wie der SD und die Sicherungsdivisionen im Hinterland "gehaust" haben. Das war dann doch noch mal eine ganze Ecke heftiger als die Russen.
Man sollte trotz des Krieges kein Geschichts Revisionismus betreiben, ja Putins Politik, System und der Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine tragen viele ähnliche Züge wie Hitler und die Nazis, aber die gleiche Radikalität und Rassenhass sind eben nicht gegeben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

@Don-71  Danke dir für die Einblicke. Das hatte ich in diesem Ausmaß nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin genau wie dieser Experte der Meinung, dass diese derzeit laufende militärische Auseinandersetzung hätte verhindert und die seit 2014 laufende beendet werden können, wenn der Westen, insbesondere die USA es gewollt hätte!


Lass mich raten. Krimannexion, Seperatistenstellvertreterkrieg seit 2014 alles nur "Zufall"?
Von wem genau geht denn die Aggression gegenüber der Ukraine praktisch seit Staatsgründung aus?


brooker schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzr wieder gesagt wird: "der Russe hat einen Angriffskrieg gestartet und ist deshalb für alles verantwortlich",


Genau das hat Russland.


brooker schrieb:


> dem sage ich, der Westen/die NATO hat sich seit 1990 nicht um die Bedürfnisse der Atommacht Russland gekümmert


Warum sollen wir uns um eine "Großmacht" KÜMMERN?
Die haben alles Rohstoffe, ausreichend Personal, können wird doch nix dafür, dass es ein durch und durch korrupter Oligarchenstaat von Gnaden Putins ist.


brooker schrieb:


> und hat bereits vor 2008 daran gearbeitet die letzte rote Linie der Russen zu überschreiten und die Ukraine in die NATO zu holen.


Das ist doch glatt erfunden. Selbst Mutti hat "damals" jegliche Gedankengänge hierzu abgelehnt.


brooker schrieb:


> Das wäre für die Russen schlimmer als die Kuba-Krise es je für die USA war.


Blödsinn. Auf Kuba waren russische Mittestreckenraketen stationiert.
In der Ukraine keine einzige der Nato.


brooker schrieb:


> Folglich hat hier wer den ersten Stein geworfen? Ich weiss, alles nicht wahr, Quellennachweis usw..


Schätze mal der, der irgendwas um die 150.000 - 200.000 Soldaten monatelang an die Grenze des kleinen Nachbarn gekarrt hat, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Österreich zapft den für Bayern wichtigen Gasspeicher ab August an
					

Der Gasspeicher im österreichischen Haidach bei Salzburg versorgt bisher ausschließlich Bayern. Das wird sich bereits kommende Woche ändern.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Bayerns Energiepolitik hat einen weiteren Schlag bekommen.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Edit: Gäbe es die nukleare Bedrohung nicht wäre ich auch zu 100% dafür das die Nato mal Russland entnazifiziert etc. Selbst wenn sie jemals die Ukraine einnehmen haben die sich in die Steinzeit katapultiert für ein Haufen Asche und man ist der Arsch der Welt.


Meiner Meinung nach, schlägst du mit solchen Aussagen genau in eine Kerbe, welche dieses Leute dem Westen schon ewig andichten wollen, die Nato hat dort absolut nichts verloren und wie die Geschichte gezeigt hat, haben die letzten Nato Einsätze nicht nur Blumenfelder hinterlassen. Serbien ist seit Jahren voller Hass auf den Westen und viele Serben stehen hinter Russland. 

Es wird wohl eine große Frage der Menschheit bleiben, wie man solche Systeme sinnvoll umwandelt (ungleich gut), militärische oder mit der Unterstützung von radikalen Minderheiten, scheint definitiv nicht die Lösung zu sein. Der anhaltende Braindrain macht Russland zusätzlich zu schaffen, aber abweisen kann  man die Leute auch nicht, aber gerade diese Leute müssten sich eigentlich auflehnen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Österreich zapft den für Bayern wichtigen Gasspeicher ab August an
> 
> 
> Der Gasspeicher im österreichischen Haidach bei Salzburg versorgt bisher ausschließlich Bayern. Das wird sich bereits kommende Woche ändern.
> ...


An Speicher in Ösiland können halt auch die Ösis dran. Doof wird es nur, wenn die Bazis einspeisen und Ösis nur abpumpen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

Die Nato hat dort nichts verloren wie Russland nichts in der Urkaine zu suchen hat. Die Zeit der Gespräche sind lange vorbei. Die beschießen eine Hafenstadt ein Tag nachdem ein Vertrag zur Auslieferung von Weizen unterzeichnet wurde. Ich als Chef/Bürgermeister würde sicher nicht dann Schiffe beladen mit voller Mannschaft wenn der Hafen mit Raketen beschossen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, schlägst du mit solchen Aussagen genau in eine Kerbe, welche dieses Leute dem Westen schon ewig andichten wollen, die Nato hat dort absolut nichts verloren und wie die Geschichte gezeigt hat, haben die letzten Nato Einsätze nicht nur Blumenfelder hinterlassen. Serbien ist seit Jahren voller Hass auf den Westen und viele Serben stehen hinter Russland.
> 
> Es wird wohl eine große Frage der Menschheit bleiben, wie man solche Systeme sinnvoll umwandelt (ungleich gut), militärische oder mit der Unterstützung von radikalen Minderheiten, scheint definitiv nicht die Lösung zu sein. Der anhaltende Braindrain macht Russland zusätzlich zu schaffen, aber abweisen kann  man die Leute auch nicht, aber gerade diese Leute müssten sich eigentlich auflehnen.


Wir sind hier in vielen sehr d'accord, aber das mit Serbien sehe ich dann doch anders.
Serbien ist ein seit Jahrhunderten aufgeladenes Land mit Nationalismus, der nie wirklich bekämpft oder abgeschwächt wurde und Großserbien schwiert in den Köpfen von Serbischen Eliten seit Jahrhunderten in den Köpfen rum (wird auch heute noch beschworen) und hat in Europa der letzten 110 Jahre für mehr als einmal für richtig "Ärger" eher, Tragödien und Millionen Tote mit gesorgt. Mit der Geschichte Europas des 20 Jh. und eben auch der Nazis, konnte man Srebrenica nicht stehen lassen und es gibt auch absolut 0,0 Rechtfertigung dafür. Das Eingreifen des Westens auf dem Balkan mit geballter militärischer Macht, haben sich die Serben höchst selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> An Speicher in Ösiland können halt auch die Ösis dran. Doof wird es nur, wenn die Bazis einspeisen und Ösis nur abpumpen.


Ist noch komplexer.
Die Bazis speisen ein, läuft aber über Ösipipeline und die Ösis zahlen die Rechnung für die Bazis im Voraus und die Bazis wollen nicht den von den Russen aufgeforderten Mehrpreis in Rubel bezahlen.
Ein Söder wie er im Buche steht...
Wen wunderts dann, dass die Ösis einen Abzweig auf ihrem Grund einbauen und ihr selbst bezahltes Gas abschöpfen?


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Entbazifizierung jetzt


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

Wenn das so stimmt kommt jetzt alles zum Tragen, sowohl Waffen als auch Sanktionen.








						Beschädigte Fahrzeuge bremsen Russland aus
					

Nicht nur mit Personalmangel hat das russische Militär zu kämpfen: Nach Angaben des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums fehlt es auch an Kampffahrzeugen. Die Instandsetzung Tausender im Krieg beschädigter Vehikel stelle das Land derzeit vor eine große Herausforderung.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wie schon häufiger diskutiert sind Logistik und diesem Fall Inst, mehr als wichtige Faktoren in einem Krieg, teilweise entscheidender,  was als Kampfkraft auf dem offiziellen Papier steht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Entbazifizierung jetzt


Ihr müsst es immer wieder versuchen, bis sich der nächste Moderator hier blicken läßt......


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es immer wieder versuchen, bis sich der nächste Moderator hier blicken läßt......


Na so ein Wortwitz ab und zu 

Außerdem hat das Gasproblem mit dem Krieg zu tun.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in vielen sehr d'accord, aber das mit Serbien sehe ich dann doch anders.
> Serbien ist ein seit Jahrhunderten aufgeladenes Land mit Nationalismus, der nie wirklich bekämpft oder abgeschwächt wurde und Großserbien schwiert in den Köpfen von Serbischen Eliten seit Jahrhunderten in den Köpfen rum (wird auch heute noch beschworen) und hat in Europa der letzten 110 Jahre für mehr als einmal für richtig "Ärger" eher, Tragödien und Millionen Tote mit gesorgt. Mit der Geschichte Europas des 20 Jh. und eben auch der Nazis, konnte man Srebrenica nicht stehen lassen und es gibt auch absolut 0,0 Rechtfertigung dafür. Das Eingreifen des Westens auf dem Balkan mit geballter militärischer Macht, haben sich die Serben höchst selbst zuzuschreiben.


Ich würde behaupten die beschreibenden Sätzen passen doch eigentlich auch recht gut zu Russland, also würde ich da schon meinen Vergleich stehen lassen. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass dieser Hass Serbiens daraus entstanden ist oder die Serbien keine Schuld tragen, sondern das der Nato Einsatz nicht das Grundproblem gelöst hat. Putin wird übertrieben gesagt teilweise wie ein Gott angesehen und das bekommt man nicht aus den Köpfen raus, weder ein Einsatz der Nato in der Ukraine, noch ein Schlag bis nach Moskau würden irgendwas bringen. 

Die Russen brachen ein neu induziertes Weltbild und im Minimum 2 Generation und das gewaltlos.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na so ein Wortwitz ab und zu





Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem hat das Gasproblem mit dem Krieg zu tun.


Ahhhh....
Nur indirekt.
Seit mindestens Fukushima wird bei uns über "alternative Energien" geredet - aber nur geredet.
Das Gasproblem ist also ein Trägheits- und Geiz-ist-Geil-Problem unserer Energiepolitik.

Man stelle sich nur vor, die Investitionskosten von Nordstream 2 (immerhin 9 bis 11 Mrd. Euro) hätte man in heimische Solarparks, Wärmepumpen oder in Windkrafträder investiert, oder in 9 Euro Tickets...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten die beschreibenden Sätzen passen doch eigentlich auch recht gut zu Russland, also würde ich da schon meinen Vergleich stehen lassen. Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass dieser Hass Serbiens daraus entstanden ist oder die Serbien keine Schuld tragen, sondern das der Nato Einsatz nicht das Grundproblem gelöst hat. Putin wird übertrieben gesagt teilweise wie ein Gott angesehen und das bekommt man nicht aus den Köpfen raus, weder ein Einsatz der Nato in der Ukraine, noch ein Schlag bis nach Moskau würden irgendwas bringen.
> 
> Die Russen brachen ein neu induziertes Weltbild und im Minimum 2 Generation und das gewaltlos.


Aus der Perspektive, kann ich dir da zustimmen, mit dem Hinweis, wenn das beschriebene "Grundproblem" Überhand nimmt und die mittelbaren und unmittelbaren Nachbarn davon betroffen sind, bleibt teilweise nichts anderes als die militärische Karte zu spielen, um ein klares Stop Signal zu senden, das vorher auf Grund des "Grundproblems" ignoriert oder nicht gehört werden wollte.


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die Nato hat dort nichts verloren wie Russland nichts in der Urkaine zu suchen hat.


Ganz deiner Meinung. Und nun packe mal die Nuland Milliarden auf den Tisch, die militärische Ausbildung von Teilen des Ukrainischen Militärs in NATO Staaten, die Angliederung des militärischen Equipments an den NATO Standard usw..

Aktion der NATO erzeugt Reaktion der Russen. Ende und aus!

Wer das leugnet und wieder zeredet, der malt sich seine Welt, wie sie ihm gefällt.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die Zeit der Gespräche sind lange vorbei.


Da ist der Weizendeal wohl eine Ausnahme, oder?



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die beschießen eine Hafenstadt ein Tag nachdem ein Vertrag zur Auslieferung von Weizen unterzeichnet wurde.


Die haben 4 Kaliber Raketen auf ein Kriegsschiff im Hafen geschossen. Zwei wurden abgefangen. Das Schiff getroffen und die Fracht explodiert. Die Bilder sind im www zu finden.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich als Chef/Bürgermeister würde sicher nicht dann Schiffe beladen mit voller Mannschaft wenn der Hafen mit Raketen beschossen wird.


Wie gesagt, nicht der Hafen wurde beschossen, sondern ein legitimes Ziel - Kriegsschiff.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nicht der Hafen wurde beschossen, sondern ein legitimes Ziel - Kriegsschiff.


Klar weil die Ukrainische Marine so ein großes Problem darstellt. Sei es drum, nehmen wir an das wäre alles legitim ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das ich niemals meine Mannschaften raus lassen würde wenn ich weiß das Russland mit ihren "PRÄZIONSWAFFEN" meine gefährliche Marine beschießt. Kann ja sein das die Rakete 300m daneben einschlägt. Merkwürdige Zufälle die es gibt auf der Welt.

Wahrscheinlich würdest du noch relativeren das Fischerboote nebenbei getroffen werden. Ich kann echt nicht glauben das du das alles ernst meinst was du schreibst? Ist die Bubble echt so krass?


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2022)

Es gibt Gas, Baby ...

... aber weniger als bisher.


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Klar weil die Ukrainische Marine so ein großes Problem darstellt. Sei es drum, nehmen wir an das wäre alles legitim ändert es nichts an der Tatsache das ich niemals meine Mannschaften raus lassen würde wenn ich weiß das Russland mit ihren "PRÄZIONSWAFFEN" meine gefährliche Marine beschießt. Kann ja sein das die Rakete 300m daneben einschlägt. Merkwürdige Zufälle die es gibt auf der Welt.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würdest du noch relativeren das Fischerboote nebenbei getroffen werden. Ich kann echt nicht glauben das du das alles ernst meinst was du schreibst? Ist die Bubble echt so krass?


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Apropos russische Präzisionswaffen.
Die sind so präzise wie die Rolex echt war, die mir einer am italienischen Strand für 20 € andrehen wollte ...


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

Mich interessiert immer noch wie viel die Russen für einen potenziellen weiteren Konflikt zurückhalten, wie ihr Sperrbestand aussieht.
Ja sie schicken nicht nur die zweite Reihe in die Ukraine, aber irgendwas muss ja für weitere Konflikte bereit gehalten werden.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die sind so präzise wie die Rolex echt war, die mir einer am italienischen Strand für 20 € andrehen wollte ...


Obwohl ich sogar glaube das die genau treffen könnten wenn sie wollen. Zumindest mit der Kinschal zb. Ich kann mir bei Gott nicht vorstellen wie das sonst im Kommandostand  abläuft wenn ich ständig meine "Ziele" "verfehle" xD.


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert immer noch wie viel die Russen für einen potenziellen weiteren Konflikt zurückhalten, wie ihr Sperrbestand aussieht.
> Ja sie schicken nicht nur die zweite Reihe in die Ukraine, aber irgendwas muss ja für weitere Konflikte bereit gehalten werden.


Wie würde denn sowas in der BW aussehen? Du bist ja da etwas mehr involviert. Mich würde interessieren wann der Punkt erreicht ist das man diesen Speerbestand benutzt. Bzw. mal dumm gefragt, meint ihr es wäre möglich das die Russen aus Verzweiflung auch taktische nukleare Waffen einsetzen? Oder wäre hier echt die Grenze überschritten das die Nato eingreift?


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nicht der Hafen wurde beschossen, sondern ein legitimes Ziel - Kriegsschiff.



Endlich! ist diese Katze aus dem Sack. Das Beschiessen "militaerischer" Ziele in der Ukraine durch Russland ist "legitim". Erst recht, wenn dafuer die guten Kalibr-Marschflugkoerper benutzt werden. Die sind naemlich hochpraezise, verfehlen nie ihr Ziel und erzeugen fuer zufaellig anwesende zivile Objekte oder gar Menschen voellig unbedenkliche Druckwellen. Nastrowje, towarisch!

Darf die Ukraine jetzt eigentlich auch militaerische Ziele in Russland beschiessen?


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt Gas, Baby ...
> 
> ... aber weniger als bisher.


Es ist so bekloppt. Die Russen liefern nicht die Unterlagen für die Ausfuhr der gar nicht aktuell benötigten Turbine und beschweren sich, dass die Turbine noch nicht da ist und drehen deshalb weiter den Hahn zu. Wäre ich Habeck, ich würde vor die Kamera treten, lässig den Krawattenknoten öffnen und dann mit gehobenem Mittelfinger sagen: Weißte was, Vladi? ************ disch!


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sogar glaube das die genau treffen könnten wenn sie wollen. Zumindest mit der Kinschal zb. Ich kann mir bei Gott nicht vorstellen wie das sonst im Kommandostand  abläuft wenn ich ständig meine "Ziele" "verfehle" xD.


Grundsätzlich sind inertiale Navigationssysteme bestenfalls auf +/- 100 m genau.
Bei den angeblichen hohen Geschwindigkeiten sind vermutlich noch größere Abweichungen möglich.

Bleibt also nur noch das 2. System, das GLONASS übrig.
Da ist im Prinzip GPS auf russisch.
Das militärische GPS löst auf ca. 25 cm auf, GLONASS angeblich auf ca. 7,5 m.
Also nein, die Russen können nicht präziser, selbst wenn die es wollten.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wie würde denn sowas in der BW aussehen?


Wir planen nicht wie viel wir zurück halten wenn wir einen Angriffskrieg im Nachbarland führen^^



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bzw. mal dumm gefragt, meint ihr es wäre möglich das die Russen aus Verzweiflung auch taktische nukleare Waffen einsetzen?


Es ist nicht auszuschließen, aber mMn. wäre das erst der Fall wenn die Ukrainer aus einer starken Offensivbewegung auf russisches Staatsgebiet eindringen und Russland selbst bedrohen.
Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt Gas, Baby ...
> 
> ... aber weniger als bisher.





> Medienbericht: Russland bremst bei Rücknahme der Gas-Turbine​*21.46 Uhr: *Die fehlende Turbine für die Gaspipeline Nord Stream 1 soll nach ihrer Wartung in Kanada angeblich in Deutschland feststecken. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters unter Berufung auf Insider. Russland habe die Genehmigung für einen Weitertransport in das Land noch nicht erteilt, sagten demnach zwei mit der Angelegenheit vertraute Personen der Agentur. Die Turbine, wegen deren verzögerter Rückführung nach russischen Angaben weniger Gas durch die Pipeline fließen kann, sei am 17. Juli von der Logistikfirma Challenge Group von Montreal nach Köln geflogen worden. Es sei unklar, wann die rund zwölf Meter lange Turbine nach Russland gebracht werden könne. Es könne Tage oder auch noch Wochen dauern, sagten die Insider Reuters zufolge.Bisher habe Moskau nicht die notwendigen Dokumente für einen Import der von Siemens Energy gebauten Turbine zur Verfügung gestellt. Russlands Energieriese Gazprom, deren Tochter Nord Stream AG die Turbine gehört, nennt seinerseits fehlende Unterlagen als Grund für die Verzögerung.


Quelle:








						Ukraine-News am 21.7.: Russland bremst laut Medienbericht bei Rücknahme der Gas-Turbine
					

Moskau soll sich laut einem Bericht gegen den Weitertransport einer Gasturbine für Nord Stream 1 sperren – und damit geringere Liefermengen rechtfertigen. Und: Die EU verbietet Goldimporte aus Russland. Das waren die News am 21. Juli.




					www.spiegel.de
				




und...


> Russland bestätigt Pläne für Sturz der ukrainischen Regierung​Der Kreml verschärft den Ton im Ukrainekrieg: Erklärtes Ziel sei es, die amtierende Regierung in Kiew abzusetzen – das machte Chefdiplomat Sergej Lawrow nun klar.
> ...
> Mit seiner Ankündigung, die politische Führung in Kiew auswechseln zu wollen, widerspricht Lawrow auch eigenen Aussagen. »Wir haben nicht vor, das Regime in der Ukraine zu wechseln«, sagte der russische Chefdiplomat im Frühjahr in einem Interview mit dem Fernsehsender India Today. Es sei Aufgabe der Ukrainer zu entscheiden, unter welcher Führung sie leben wollten, versicherte Lawrow damals.


Quelle:








						Ukraine-Krieg: Sergej Lawrow bestätigt Pläne für Sturz der Regierung in Kiew
					

Der Kreml verschärft den Ton im Ukrainekrieg: Erklärtes Ziel sei es, die amtierende Regierung in Kiew abzusetzen – das machte Chefdiplomat Sergej Lawrow nun klar.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## IphoneBenz (25. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir planen nicht wie viel wir zurück halten wenn wir einen Angriffskrieg im Nachbarland führen^^


Aber spielt man nicht alles mal durch was das Militär angeht? Wenn es nur zur Übung ist. Ich wäre lieber auf alles vorbereitet und hätte es durchgespielt. Aber wahrscheinlich war ich deswegen kein Offizier xD.

Rein meine Vermutung wäre das dieser Speerbestand ziemlich gering ist bzw. sehr leicht darauf zurückgegriffen wird da Russland sich leider auf ihre Atomare Bedrohung ausruhen kann. Bin mir ziemlicher sicher das bevor ein Soldat Moskau betritt Europa ein Fallout hat.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung. Und nun packe mal die Nuland Milliarden auf den Tisch, die militärische Ausbildung von Teilen des Ukrainischen Militärs in NATO Staaten, die Angliederung des militärischen Equipments an den NATO Standard usw..
> 
> Aktion der NATO erzeugt Reaktion der Russen. Ende und aus!
> 
> Wer das leugnet und wieder zeredet, der malt sich seine Welt, wie sie ihm gefällt.



Wer hat doch gleich wann die Krim annektiert und mit seinen Soldaten auf "Urlaub" einen Krireg im Donbass angefangen?
Ja auf Aktionen der Russen erfolgt eine Gegenreaktion der Ukariner, aus mehr als nachvollziehabren Grünen und *Gott sei Dank *gab es die Umstrukturierungen und Änderungen beim ukrainischen Militär mit Hilfe der NATO und USA, sonst wären sie jetzt einfach überrannt worden. Jetzt müssen die Russen lernen, das der Preis ein sehr sehr hoher ist für ihren völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg oder sie es gar nicht schaffen!



> Wer das leugnet und wieder zeredet, der malt sich seine Welt, wie sie ihm gefällt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> _"... der Westen hat zu wenig Bereitschaft gezeigt, auf die russischen Kerninteressen einzugehen."_


Korrekt, man hat nie ernsthaft auf die Sicherheitsinteressen Russlands reagiert und wirkliche Angebote unterbreitet.
Mir sind keine Quellen bekannt,  die zeigen, dass man das konzertiert versucht hätte.
An dem Angebot die Ukraine in die NATO aufzunehmen, bzw. dass die Ukraine auf einen NATO Beitritt verzichtet, wurde meines Wissens nie angeboten und damit wird auch Russland keine Ruhe geben.



brooker schrieb:


> "Jetzt befinden wir uns in der schlechtesten aller denkbaren Situationen."


Genau so ist es. Und es wird auch keine Einigung mehr geben, da die jahrelangen Verhandlungen, siehe Sicherheitskonferenz 2007 bisher ohne Ergebnis aus Sicht von Russland blieben.
Geopolitisch und Strategisch ist das aus Sicht Russlands Amerikas Kuba.
Kubakriese reloaded, nur diesmal mit richtigem Krieg.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Nazis sind noch wesentlich radikaler zu Werke gegangen, alleine auf grund des Rassismus einmal gegen die jüdische Bevölkerung und die "Slawen als Untermenschen".


Die waren zutiefst menschenverachtend. Auch Behinderte und Schwule wurden gefoltert, gequält und umgebracht. Alles was nicht in die "Norm der Nazis" passte musste vernichtet werden.

Topic:



> 16:42 Uhr
> Gazprom senkt Lieferung durch Nord Stream 1 auf 20 Prozent​
> Der russische Gaskonzern Gazprom senkt die Lieferungen durch die Ostseepipeline Nord Stream 1 weiter. Von diesem Dienstag an würden noch 20 Prozent oder 33 Millionen Kubikmeter Gas täglich durch die wichtigste Versorgungsleitung nach Deutschland fließen, teilte das Unternehmen mit. Grund sei die Reparatur einer weiteren Turbine, hieß es.


Immer noch am rumlügen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Es gab kein Angebot, es gab ausschließlich Dohungen und Erpressungen in schriftlicher Form an die NATO, EU und einzelne Staaten, unter anderem auch Schweden und Finnland!7


Es gab seit fast 20 Jahren in denen Putin am Ruder ist entsprechende Forderungen.
Dass es ausschließlich Drohungen gewesen sein mögen, ist deine Sichtweise, die hat aber mit der Realität recht wenig zu tun.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Das ist eine Meinung und zwar eine Mindermeinung, die Mehrzahl der "Experten" geht davon aus das dieser Krieg schon seit mehreren Jahren geplant un beschlossen war.


Der Krieg war sicher eine Option, eine Option für den Fall, dass die Forderungen nach Sicherheitsgarantien Russlands nicht ernst genommen werden und wurden sie auch nicht.
Natürlich ist die Maximalforderung Putins unsinnig die NATO in den Zustand von 1997 zurückzusetzen, aber zumindest über die Ukraine hätte man reden können. Ich kenne keine einzige Quelle, die ein derartiges Angebot nachweist, im Gegenteil Selenskyj blieb bei seinem Standpunkt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Wer gescheitert ist und wer nicht, steht noch lange nicht fest und Herr Varwick scheint nicht zu begreifen oder eher es nicht als wichtig zu erachten, dass der "Westen" ebenfalls Interessen hat, wie z.B., das unabhängige Staaten, die freie Bündniswahl haben...


Für freie Bündniswahl ist der Westen  nur so lange, bis seine Sicherheitsinteressen auf geopolitischer Ebene günstig laufen, anderweitig sehen wir ja, dass die freie Bündniswahl mit Russland (Syrien) ein Dorn im Auge des Westens war und somit versucht wurde den russischen Einfluss zu reduzieren - was nur teilweise gelang.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 4. Hier wird Herr Varwick halt eindeutig zum Kreml Apologeten, denn ausschließlich die Russische Föderation hat die momentane Situation ohne jegliche mittelbare oder unmittelbare Bedrohung herbeigeführt.


Die derzeitige Situation wurde mit Starrsinnigkeit, Ignoranz und wenig Kompromissbereitschaft beider Seiten herbeigeführt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ich Herrn Varwick des öfteren in z.B. der Phoenix Runde erlebt habe, durchaus auch noch "Wochen" vor dem Krieg, bezog er sich dabei auf die "Angebote" (eher Forderungen, Drohungen und Erpressungen) Russlands, zur Weihnachtszeit 2021, als die Briefe an NATO, EU, EU Mitgliedsstaaten und Finnland und Schweden verschickt wurden.


Und da hätte man über einige Punkte reden müssen, wie Precht auch bei Lanz ausgeführt hat.
Man tat es aber nicht. Lieber 100h sinnlos verhandeln als 1 Sekunde Krieg.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Aber spielt man nicht alles mal durch was das Militär angeht?


Was jemand in ner Schublade liegen hat ist eine Sache, aber sowas wird nicht geübt.
Warum auch?

Diese totale Niederlage, wie Deutschland 45, kann man einem Staat mit Atomwaffen nicht zufügen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lieber 100h sinnlos verhandeln als 1 Sekunde Krieg.


Hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Russen gar nicht ernsthaft verhandeln wollen?
Die wollen mit allen Mitteln ihre absurden Forderungen durchsetzen. Und zwar mit Waffengewalt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, dass man aus Geschichte lernen kann, in dem man sich anschaut welche Folgen eine Appeasementpolitik in der Vergangenheit in Bezug auf ein Staatsoberhaupt hatte, der zum Zeitpunkt der Verhandlungen schon so weit im Kriegsmodus war, dass die Verhandlungen rein gar nichts am Endergebnis des Kriegsausbruches geändert hat.



Kann man auch so sehen. Was bringt es Russland seit fast 20 Jahren zu verhandeln und deutlich zu machen, dass sie keine NATO Infrastruktur in der Ukraine möchten und dulden, wenn sie ihr Ziel auch durch Krieg herbeiführen können? Was trägt die Unnachgiebigkeit des Westens wohl für Früchte? Keine Guten.

Oder denkst du Russland ist durch die Versuche in Syrien Russlands Einfluss militärisch hinauszudrängen gewillt, das nicht vielleicht auch wo anders selbst zu tun?



RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Russen gar nicht ernsthaft verhandeln wollen?


Warum sollten sie denn noch weiter verhandeln, wenn das keine Früchte trägt?
Die Verhandlungen um keine NATO Infrastruktur in der Ukraine laufen doch seit 20 Jahren.
Wo ist das Angebot des Westens für geostrategische Entspannung zu sorgen? Verlink es mir, das gab es bezüglich Ukraine schlicht und ergreifend nicht, entgegen anderslautender Lügen und Erfindungen einiger Nutzer hier.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die wollen mit allen Mitteln ihre absurden Forderungen durchsetzen. Und zwar mit Waffengewalt.


Wie der Westen in Syrien - nur verdeckt? Natürlich wollen sie ihre Forderungen mit Waffengewalt erzwingen - es gibt ja offenkundig keine andere Möglichkeit. Und Vertrauen gibt es zwischen Russland und dem Westen schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es gab seit fast 20 Jahren in denen Putin am Ruder ist entsprechende Forderungen.
> Dass es ausschließlich Drohungen gewesen sein mögen, ist deine Sichtweise, die hat aber mit der Realität recht wenig zu tun.


Es hat ausschließlich mit der Realität zu tun, denn unter normalen Umständen basieren die Beziehungen zwischen Staaten, auf Verträgen auch rechtsverbindlichen Verträgen!

1. Schlusakte von Helsinki
2. Charta von Paris
3. Budapester Memorandum
4. *NATO Russland Grundakte*
5. Freundschaftsvertrag Russland und Ukraine usw. usw.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Der Krieg war sicher eine Option, eine Option für den Fall, dass die Forderungen nach Sicherheitsgarantien Russlands nicht ernst genommen werden und wurden sie auch nicht.
> Natürlich ist die Maximalforderung Putins unsinnig die NATO in den Zustand von 1997 zurückzusetzen, aber zumindest über die Ukraine hätte man reden können. Ich kenne keine einzige Quelle, die ein derartiges Angebot nachweist, im Gegenteil Selenskyj blieb bei seinem Standpunkt.


Was ist eigentlich mit dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis der Staaten, die sich offenkundig von Russland bedroht fühlen, scheint bei dir ganz wie beim Kreml nicht vorzukommen, dabei wollten dutzende Staaten nach dem Fall des Warschauer Paktes im Sprint Tempo aus der Einflusszone der Russischen Förderation.
Dazu Frage ich immer welche Sicherheitsgarantien Rusland mit dem größten Atomwaffenarsenal auf der Erde
überhaupt braucht?


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Für freie Bündniswahl ist der Westen nur so lange, bis seine Sicherheitsinteressen auf geopolitischer Ebene günstig laufen, anderweitig sehen wir ja, dass die freie Bündniswahl mit Russland (Syrien) ein Dorn im Auge des Westens war und somit versucht wurde den russischen Einfluss zu reduzieren - was nur teilweise gelang.


Über solche Sätze kann man wirklich nur lachen, als wenn jemals Syrien irgendwie für die NATO zur Debatte stand.
Es ging um einen Bürgerkrieg und darum das der IS in Syrien schalten und walten konnte wie er wollte, mit voller Absicht von Assad und Russland!


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die derzeitige Situation wurde mit Starrsinnigkeit, Ignoranz und wenig Kompromissbereitschaft beider Seiten herbeigeführt.


Sie wurde deshalb herbeigeführt, weil Putin sich als "Reinkanation" von Peter dem Großen sieht, weil für ihn der Zusammenbruch der UdSSR die größte geopolitische Katastrophe des 20 JH war und weil er das Ziel hat, über ganz Europa als Hegemon zu herrschen, erst die ehemaligen Sowjetrepubliken und danach die ganze EU, das ist der Plan!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ging um einen Bürgerkrieg und darum das der IS in Syrien schalten und walten konnte wie er wollte, mit voller Absicht von Assad und Russland!


Natürlich, weil Assad ja vom IS so stark profitierte...


> Es wurde vom Pentagon jedoch - trotz aller ebenfalls erkannten Gefahren - als hilfreich bei der Destabilisierung des syrischen Regimes gesehen. Die offizielle Version, wonach die USA nur "moderate" Rebellengruppen im Syrienkrieg unterstützt haben, sei damit falsch. Womöglich ist das eine Erklärung dafür, dass der IS sich lange Zeit ungehindert formieren und ausbreiten konnte.











						USA ließen den IS gewähren
					

Eine der gängigsten Verschwörungstheorien zum Islamischen Staat ist, er sei ein Produkt der USA. Die Enthüllung geheimer Dokumente zeigt, dass die Amerikaner der Entstehung des IS zumindest nichts entgegensetzt haben - weil sie darin ein Chance sahen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ansonsten ist es völlig sinnfrei mit dir zu diskutieren. Alles wird einfach so hingebogen wie man es braucht.
Selbst in Syrien wird die Entstehung des IS noch als für ihn günstiges Produkt Assads gesehen. 
Selbst der NATO Beitritt der Ukraine währe aus Russlands Sicht wohl günstig gewesen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Die habe von sich aus und _*aus gutem Grunde*_ nachgefragt, denn die haben am eigenen Leib erleben dürfen, was eine russische Hegemonie bedeutet!


Am letzten Ende besteht die Argumentation der NATO Apologeten schlicht und ergreifend nur aus dem Argument, dass jedes Land in seiner Bündniswahl frei sei, weil man durch wen auch immer schon Leid erfahren habe.
Dann verstehe ich nicht was das Problem bei Kuba war, denn schließlich stand Kuba unter permanenten Umsturzphantasien der USA und verteidigten ihr Land mit dem aus ihrer Sicht gerechtfertigten Stationierung von sowjetischen Atomraketen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Es war obendrein Putin höchstselbst, der da sagte, dass man sich doch das Bündnis aussuchen dürfe, was einem am besten zusagt. Zählt das für dich alles nicht?


Das zählt alles so lange bis man sich geostrategisch bedroht fühlt und die Verhältnisse zwischen NATO und Russland bröckeln. Ansonsten hätte ich gerne mal die Quelle für diese Aussage gesehen, dass dies auch auf die Ukraine zutrifft. Aber Quellennachweise kommen aus dem NATO-Lager ja ohnehin keine.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Du denkst, dass man Russland hätte besser behandeln sollen, damit es nicht zu dieser Konfrontation gekommen wäre. Ich sage dagegen, dass du mit dieser Sichtweise dem Kreml schlicht in die Karten spielst.


Mit dieser Argumentation braucht man nie wieder einem autoritär geführten Staat in irgendeiner Weise entgegen kommen, denn das würde jenem ja in die Karten spielen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Deine beschwichtigende Sichtweise gegenüber Russland hat mMn den Konflikt erst so eskalieren lassen, weil es ihnen die Zeit gab sich auf das jetzige Szenario weiter vorzubereiten. So wie man Deutschland mit zu beschwichtigen versuchte, obwohl es bereits so weit gerüstet und auch startbereit war, um in Europa die Hölle zu entfachen. Das Sudetenland kann man wunderbar mit dem Donbass vergleichen. Auch die Argumente sind die gleichen.


Russland hat gegenüber dem Westen und den NATO Ländern eine vielfach kleineres Militärbudget und hat grade was die Aufrüstung betrifft im geringsten die Überlegenheit des NS Regimes.
Sie können ja nicht mal die Ukraine einnehmen. Das es ist schlichtes Handeln aus Verzweiflung.
Nebenbei hat man alle russischen Kanäle in Deutschland gesperrt - man kann sich ergo nicht mehr unabhängig informieren und muss der Propaganda des Westens alles glauben.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland will keinen Schutz vor der NATO. Russland will auch keinen Respekt der NATO. Russland will Respekt durch Angst.


Russland hat 20 Jahre mit dem Schutz vor der NATO argumentiert. Sicherheitskonferenz 2007 ist im Netz abrufbar.
Putin hat das dort eindeutig formuliert. Die NATO benötigt nur einen irren (beispielsweise Trump) als dessen "Führer" und schon ist dieses Gerede von der so friedlebenden NATO passe. Deshalb schafft man erst gar nicht solche Strukturen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland will die Ukraine wieder "heim ins Reich" holen. Ja, wieder so ein Nazizeitvergleich, und er passt.


Wollte Russland nie. Das wollen sie erst seitdem die Verhandlungen über eine Neutralität der Ukraine scheiterten.
Ende 2021 gab es den letzten diplomatischen Versuch.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ich dabei nicht verstehe ist, dass du die schiere Möglichkeit, dass Russland vielleicht doch der Bösewicht in dieser Geschichte sein könnte, komplett ausklammerst.


Es gibt in dieser Geschichte niemanden den man als "Bösewicht" framen muss.
Das zeigt alleine schon die jüngere Geschichte der Ukraine. Dieser Narrativ stinkt zum Himmel und das tat es auch in Syrien, in Lybien, im Irak, in Afghanistan usw.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ganz fiktiv, selbst wenn dieser Angriffskrieg gerechtfertigt wäre ist es eine Katastrophe wie Russland ihn ausführt. Nichts als verbrannte Asche.


Welcher Krieg die letzten 20 Jahre lief denn anders als "verbrannte Asche"?
Lief der Irakkrieg oder Syrienkrieg besser?


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist so bekloppt. Die Russen liefern nicht die Unterlagen für die Ausfuhr der gar nicht aktuell benötigten Turbine und beschweren sich, dass die Turbine noch nicht da ist und drehen deshalb weiter den Hahn zu. Wäre ich Habeck, ich würde vor die Kamera treten, lässig den Krawattenknoten öffnen und dann mit gehobenem Mittelfinger sagen: Weißte was, Vladi? ************ disch!


... ich muss ehrlich sagen: was für ein Kindergarten!

Jeder im Prozess weiß was zu tun ist, wo er welche Dokumente herbekommt und mit der Kutsche fahren wir auch nicht mehr. Wer hier sagt, der Russe mauert oder verzögert, der sucht nur nach einer Ausrede, weil er es selbst zulässt!
Wir leben im digitalen  Zeitalter, dass Thema ist für ganz Europa bedeutend und somit Druck drauf, es arbeitet ne übergreifende Task Force dran und somit kann und muss dieses Thema binnen 48 Stunden geklärt sein! Wenn nicht, trägt m.M.n. nicht nur wie medial dargestellt der Russe zur Verzögerung bei!


JePe schrieb:


> Endlich! ist diese Katze aus dem Sack. Das Beschiessen "militaerischer" Ziele in der Ukraine durch Russland ist "legitim". Erst recht, wenn dafuer die guten Kalibr-Marschflugkoerper benutzt werden. Die sind naemlich hochpraezise, verfehlen nie ihr Ziel und erzeugen fuer zufaellig anwesende zivile Objekte oder gar Menschen voellig unbedenkliche Druckwellen. Nastrowje, towarisch!
> 
> Darf die Ukraine jetzt eigentlich auch militaerische Ziele in Russland beschiessen?


... für die Russen ist es ein legitimes Ziel und selbst hier im Fred ist in der Vergangenheit der Beschuss von militärischen Zielen nicht verurteilt worden. Also was möchtest du mir wieder andichten?



			https://avia-pro.net/news/v-odesse-raketnym-udarom-unichtozhen-ukrainskiy-boevoy-korabl
		




			https://avia-pro.net/news/rossiya-unichtozhili-ukrainskiy-voennyy-korabl-pryamo-v-portu-odessy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin genau wie dieser Experte der Meinung, dass diese derzeit laufende militärische Auseinandersetzung hätte verhindert und die seit 2014 laufende beendet werden können, wenn der Westen, insbesondere die USA es gewollt hätte!



Vieles kann verhindert werden, auf vielen verschiedenen Wegen - wenn das jemand rechtzeitig und unter Beachtung aller weiteren Konsequenzen will. Das dieses Jahr umgesetzte hatte Selenski beispielsweise aus, offensichtlichen Gründen, schon 2021 gefordert. Und wenn man sich das Hick Hack auf russischer Seite anguckt, hätten die sich mit dem Wissen/der Situation von heute vor Augen vermutlich gegen einen Angriffskrieg entschieden. Man hätte eben nur 2021 statt 2022 handeln müssen. Noch extremer: Hätte man 2014 entsprechende (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Handlungsbereitschaft gezeigt, hätte die Ukraine schon längst die Kontrolle über den Donbas zurück gehabt und bei wirklich konsequentem Vorgehen wäre vielleicht sogar das Scheinreferendum auf der Krim zugunsten einer Verhandlung über mehr Eigenverwaltung innerhalb der Ukraine entfallen.

Aber Fahrradkette: Wer eine alternative Herangehensweise zu X befürworten möchte, sollte das aus den zum Zeitpunkt bis X vorliegenden Informationen sowie allgemeiner Moral und internationalem Recht aus Sicht aller Beteiligter begründen. Ich z.B. fordere seit Putins Eingeständnis der "grünen Männer" als reguläre Armeeangehörige, dass die militärische Besetzung der Krim als einer der größten Völkerrechtsbrüche seite 1939 schwerwiegende Folgen hätte haben müssen. Aber ich habe es nicht davor gefordert, weil die Grenze zwischen bloßem Nutznießertums Russlands an einer mit weit verbreiteten Mitteln herbeigeführten Situation und einem echten Einmarsch unklar waren.
Entsprechend sind auch Forderungen, man hätte 2021 mit einem für sich genommen vollkommen legitimen, russischen Manöver als einzigem aktuellen Anlass die Verteidigung der Ukraine angemessen aufrüsten oder gar direkte Sanktiongen gegen Russland verhängen sollen, albern. Was man hätte tun können: All das vorbereiten. Ebenso wie die wirtschaftlichen Puffermaßnahmen für die Folgen. Damit man nicht noch im Sommer 2022 über Dinge diskutieren muss, die schon vor Ende des Winters hätten geklärt sein müssen.




Optiki schrieb:


> Russland hätte es immer beenden können und hat es nicht



Nicht "hätte" und "hat nicht". Russland *kann* das Töten jederzeit beenden und *tut* es *nicht*.




compisucher schrieb:


> Man stelle sich nur vor, die Investitionskosten von Nordstream 2 (immerhin 9 bis 11 Mrd. Euro) hätte man in heimische Solarparks, Wärmepumpen oder in Windkrafträder investiert, oder in 9 Euro Tickets...



Wurde Nordstream 2 nicht komplett aus russischer Hand bezahlt? Da hatten die Investoren vermutlich kein Interesse an deutschen Windrädern. Aber man hätte nach Fukushima vielleicht statt dem Neubau von Kohlekraftwerken NICHT die heimische Solarbranche komplett und die Offshore-Windkraft nahezu komplett vor die Wand fahren sollen.
Wäre man nicht CDU/FDP/SPD gewesen.




brooker schrieb:


> Die haben 4 Kaliber Raketen auf ein Kriegsschiff im Hafen geschossen. Zwei wurden abgefangen. Das Schiff getroffen und die Fracht explodiert. Die Bilder sind im www zu finden.



Also die Bilder, die ich finde, zeigen ziemlich klar die Zerstörung technischer Einrichtungen auf einer Pier.
Auf führen die aktuellsten Auflistungen der ukrainischen Marine ausschließlich Boote unter 200 Tonnen auf. Sieht man von zwei Landungs"schiffen" ab, die über keine Offensivfähigkeiten verfügen, sind zwei alte Ex-US-Coast-Guard-Kutter die größte schwimmende "Bedrohung" für die Schwarzmeerflotte. 
Und selbst du sprichst davon, dass "Fracht" getroffen wurde. Wie in "Frachtschiff" respektive zugehörige Infrastruktur an Land.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Apropos russische Präzisionswaffen.
> Die sind so präzise wie die Rolex echt war, die mir einer am italienischen Strand für 20 € andrehen wollte ...



"Es gibt nur eins, was peinlicher ist als eine falsche Rolex: Eine echte."




compisucher schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind inertiale Navigationssysteme bestenfalls auf +/- 100 m genau.
> Bei den angeblichen hohen Geschwindigkeiten sind vermutlich noch größere Abweichungen möglich.
> 
> Bleibt also nur noch das 2. System, das GLONASS übrig.
> ...



Etwas besser als 10 m ist die typische Präzision des zivilen Glonass. Im Best Case werden wohl 3 m erreicht. Das militärische wird deutlich besser sein, also ist für die neusten damit arbeitenden System durchaus eine Präzision von 1 m möglich - man hat die inertialen Systeme ja noch zusätzlich, um mehrere Gloass-Peilungen zu verrechnen und Fehler der Einzelmessungen auszugleichen.

Aber: Als Kalibr entwickelt wurde, war Glonass noch nicht einmal auf einem für Schiffsnavigation ausreichendem Niveau einsatzbereit geschweige den redundant. Die Ziellenkung erfolgt(e) per Radar, Satellit allenfalls für die Annäherung ins Zielgebiet. Da Russland bislang die neusten Waffensysteme für die NATO-Abschreckung reserviert und nicht in der Ukraine verschleudert, KÖNNTEN sie also wirklich nur präziser schießen, entscheiden sich aber schon beim Start dafür, allenfalls ein bestimmtes Zielgebiet ("Hafen") zu treffen. Mit der neuesten Kalibr müsste man vermutlich auch nicht vier Raketen feuern...




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Lieber 100h sinnlos verhandeln als 1 Sekunde Krieg.



Manchmal lohnt es sich, ein Wörterbuch zu konsultieren, wenn man mit "sinnlos" nicht klarkommt. Es gibt nur die Auswahl "1 Sekunde Krieg" oder "1 Sekunde Krieg und 100 h sinnlos verhandeln".
Aber es gibt kein "oder". Deswegen heißt es "sinnlos verhandeln". Russland will die Vernichtung. Entweder sie machen es selbst, oder man gibt sie ihnen, aber der Fortbestand der Ukraine steht nicht zur Verhandlung. Den erreicht man nur durch eine Niederlage Russlands.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es hat ausschließlich mit der Realität zu tun, denn unter normalen Umständen basieren die Beziehungen zwischen Staaten, auf Verträgen auch rechtsverbindlichen Verträgen!
> 
> 1. Schlusakte von Helsinki
> 2. Charta von Paris
> ...



"6. Verlängerung des Pachtvertrages für die Marinebasis in Sewastopol"

Wäre noch ein wichtiger Teil der Liste, um Putingläubigen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. (Was sie natürlich nicht stoppt, fahren ja mit RITM-200/KN-3/KO-650, aber es zerstört das Bild eines friedlich-zivilen Seglers)


----------



## Tekkla (25. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wir leben im digitalen Zeitalter, dass Thema ist für ganz Europa bedeutend und somit Druck drauf, es arbeitet ne übergreifende Task Force dran und somit kann und muss dieses Thema binnen 48 Stunden geklärt sein! Wenn nicht, trägt m.M.n. nicht nur wie medial dargestellt der Russe zur Verzögerung bei!


Die Turbine liegt hier, nur will Gasprom die anscheinend gar nicht haben. Schon etwas naiv von dir anzunehmen, dass die was müssen. Die wollen einfach nicht. Da kannste drei trillionen mal digital sein. Wenn dein Gegenüber auf deine Mails einfach nicht reagiert, dann kannst dich utschieten.



> Nach Angaben des Wirtschaftsministeriums ist die Turbine aber seit Anfang vergangener Woche in Deutschland. Für die Weiterlieferung nach Russland sei laut EU-Sanktionsrecht keine Ausnahmegenehmigung nötig. "Der Transport der Turbine ist vorbereitet und könnte sofort starten", sagte ein Sprecher von Siemens Energy der Nachrichtenagentur AFP. "Was allerdings fehlt, sind erforderliche Zolldokumente für den Import nach Russland. Diese Informationen können nur vom Kunden bereitgestellt werden."


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

> Russia was able to crush the American Himars with the help of the latest air defense system.
> 
> The latest Russian air defense system was directed to the territories of Ukraine, Luhansk and Donetsk People's Republics taken under control, where it demonstrated not only unique capabilities in the fight against American weapons, which caused quite a lot of trouble, but actually defeated it.
> 
> ...



Peak Journalismus einfach, der Seite würde ich auch vertrauen, wenn es um solchen Themen geht. 
Es ist ja auch nicht so, als könnten die Russen ihr S400 richtig einstellen und hätten so auch eine Chance die MLRS Raketen zu treffen.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Peak Journalismus einfach, der Seite würde ich auch vertrauen, wenn es um solchen Themen geht.


Zumal es eine extrem prorussische Seite ist. Wenn man sich so durch die Beiträge klickt, dann fällt schon auf, dass das quasi eine Werbeseite für das russische Militär ist.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

Die reinste Märchenstunde, mehr gibt es dazu nich zu sagen.


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer hier sagt, der Russe mauert oder verzögert, der sucht nur nach einer Ausrede, weil er es selbst zulässt!



Ich uebersetze das mal - Ja, Russland behindert die Rueckgabe der hach so wichtigen Turbine (und entbloedet sich derweil auch nicht zu behaupten, dass nun die naechsten kaputt seien). Und schuld daran ist, Ueberraschung!, der Westen. Weil der das zulaesst. Ach so ist das.



brooker schrieb:


> ... für die Russen ist es ein legitimes Ziel und selbst hier im Fred ist in der Vergangenheit der Beschuss von militärischen Zielen nicht verurteilt worden. Also was möchtest du mir wieder andichten?



Ausser fuer Dich, Tschekistan und die Lichtorgel - also das Propagandakombinat St. Petersburg - ist eigentlich fuer niemanden hier der russische Ueberfall auf die Ukraine "legitim". Das bedingt dann irgendwie, dass auch einzelne russische Aktionen dieses Ueberfalls nicht "legitim" sein koennen.

Und ich habe Dir nichts "angedichtet". Ich habe Dir, wie so oft zuvor, eine Frage gestellt und, wie so oft zuvor, keine Antwort bekommen. Ist oder ist es nicht nach Deiner Auffassung ebenfalls "legitim", wenn die Ukraine nun militaerische Ziele in Russland angreift? Bitte kein wortklingeliges Geschwurbel und auch keine Links, die ins russische Maerchenland fuehren. [ ] Ja oder [ ] Nein ankreuzen. Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

> Seit August 2020 führte der ukrainische Generalmajor Hryhorij Halahan die »Spezialoperation« in den Gebieten Donezk und Luhansk. Nun wurde er entlassen – und in den Geheimdienst versetzt.
> 
> Nach größeren Gebietsverlusten seit Beginn des russischen Einmarsches hat der ukrainische Präsident den Befehlshaber der Streitkräfte in der Ostukraine ausgewechselt. Per Dekret entließ Wolodymyr Selenskyj am Montag Hryhorij Halahan – und setzte stattdessen Viktor Horenko ein.
> 
> Der 44 Jahre alte Generalmajor Halahan hatte seit August 2020 die »Spezialoperation« in den Gebieten Donezk und Luhansk geführt, hieß es. Selenskyj machte in seiner abendlichen Videobotschaft nun bekannt, dass Halahan in den Geheimdienst versetzt werde. Er wurde demnach zum stellvertretenden Chef des für Terrorbekämpfung zuständigen Zentrums des Geheimdienstes SBU ernannt.


Quelle: Präsident Selenskyj wechselt Befehlshaber in der Ostukraine aus

Ob die Verluste dort wirklich am Befehlshaber liegen habe ich meine Zweifel. Die Hauptursache dürften wohl der Reichweitenvorteil der Russen sein. Und die deutlich höhere Anzahl an (Raketen) Artillerie.

*Edit:* Hier  noch ein Bericht über Folter in russischer Gefangenschaft, von einen Jugendlichen der dort 3 Monate festgehalten wurde

Schockierender Bericht aus russischer Haft


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

Hier sieht man gut das perfide Spiel, welches Russland da mit dem Gas treibt.

Nachdem Draghi in Italien nun zurückgetreten ist, welcher ein Befürworter einer harten Linie gegen Russland war, hat Gazprom plötzlich angekündigt wieder mehr Gas nach Italien liefern zu wollen (36 Mio. Kubikmeter, statt bisher 21 Mio. Kubikmeter, was etwa 65% der eigentlichen Liefermenge entsprach).

Ein Schelm wer dort einen Zusammenhang sehen könnte, haben doch bei der anstehenden Wahl, im September, vor allen zwei sehr "Russlandfreundliche" Parteien gute Aussichten auf einen Wahlsieg:









						Gas-Lieferungen steigen nach Draghi-Rückzug: Warum das ein fatales Signal sein könnte
					

Kurz nach dem angekündigten Rückzug des Regierungschefs Mario Draghi sagt Gazprom wieder mehr Gaslieferungen nach Italien zu. Im Juni waren die Liefermengen stark zurückgegangen. Experten halten einen Zusammenhang für möglich – und warnen vor einer bröckelnden Einheit in der EU.




					web.de


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

Also ich lass mir ja viel erzählen, aber wie kann man es verteidigen, wenn Russland einen Deal über Getreide macht und dann den nächsten Tag 500m von einem größeren Lager versucht, irgendwelche kleinen Schiffe zu versenken, die absolut keine Gefahr für die eigenen Flotte darstellen. Mal davon absehen, haben wir jetzt auch schon mehrmals die Qualität dieser Angriffe gesehen, welche doch teilweise einen großen Streuradius haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550834483485720577

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1550908062738825216

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn der Horst vom Antispiegel dann noch extra betont, wie hochpräzise die Angriffe sind, bekomme ich so einen Hals. Er soll die mal auf einen Übungsplatz der Russen setzen und sich beschießen lassen, wenn der da so ein vertrauen hat.


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (...)



Putin moechte nun ernten, was er zuvor gesaet hat. Lega Nord, Rassemblement National, Fidesz, AfD & Co. wurden ja kaum zufaellig von Moskaus oberstem Nazijaeger hofiert, sondern waren immer schon U-Boote mit einer Mission. "Du kriegst Gas, ich den Donbass" ist da nur die logische Fortsetzung.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Also ich lass mir ja viel erzählen, aber wie kann man es verteidigen, wenn Russland einen Deal über Getreide macht und dann den nächsten Tag 500m von einem größeren Lager versucht, irgendwelche kleinen Schiffe zu versenken, die absolut keine Gefahr für die eigenen Flotte darstellen.


Ich vermute er wollte Kiew treffen und man hat nicht so gut gezielt  

Btw
Wer hat der Ukraine mehr Material gestellt, der Westen oder Russland? 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551673681402888196

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

"Ukrainer kehren in die von Russland besetzten Gebiete zurück" berichtet Euronews.

Seit dem 21. März 2022 verbietet die Medienaufsicht von Russland den Fernsehsender Euronews in Russland.

Tausende von Ukrainern kehren in ihre Häuser in den von russischen Truppen besetzten Gebieten zurück. 150-200 Fahrzeuge pro Tag passieren den einzigen Kontrollpunkt in Saporischschja.

Die ukrainische Seite warnt ihre Mitbürger vor den Gefahren und lässt keine Waffen und keinen Treibstoff zu - etwas, das von russischen Soldaten genutzt werden könnte. Viele müssen bis zu 10 Tage auf eine Genehmigung zum Parken warten.

Flüchtlinge sind nicht immer bereit, mit Journalisten zu sprechen, gleichzeitig verbergen viele ihre Angst nicht und schildern ihre Situation sehr zurückhaltend.

"Ich habe meine Mutter und meine Schwester, die dort leben. Wenn sie [die Russen] nicht berührt, nicht provoziert werden, leben sie mehr oder weniger dort".

Die Ukrainer sagen, dass sie nicht nur zurückkehren, um ihre Familien wieder zu sehen, sondern auch, um Arbeit zu suchen, die sie auf ukrainischem Gebiet nicht finden konnten.









						Украинцы возвращаются на оккупированные территории
					

Через единственный пропускной пункт в Запорожье проходят 150-200 машин в день




					ru.euronews.com


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert immer noch wie viel die Russen für einen potenziellen weiteren Konflikt zurückhalten, wie ihr Sperrbestand aussieht.
> Ja sie schicken nicht nur die zweite Reihe in die Ukraine, aber irgendwas muss ja für weitere Konflikte bereit gehalten werden.


Ist sehr schwierig, dies einzuschätzen.
Quelle: https://www.fr.de/politik/insider-t...-news-russland-verluste-hoch-zr-91669127.html
Auszug:
*+++ 09.30 Uhr:* Dies sind die vorläufigen Schätzungen der russischen Kampfverluste, mit Stand vom 25. Juli, nach Angaben der Streitkräfte der Ukraine:

*Soldaten: *39.870
*Flugzeuge:* 222
*Hubschrauber:* 189
*Panzer:* 1737
*Gepanzerte Kampffahrzeuge:* 3959
*Artilleriesysteme:* 880
*Luftabwehrsysteme: *117
*Mehrfach-Raketenwerfersysteme:* 258
*Autos und andere Fahrzeuge:* 2835
*Schiffe:* 15
*Unbemannte Kampfdrohnen:* 722
*Stand: Dienstag, 26. Juli 2022*
_Die Angaben zu den Verlusten Russlands im Ukraine-Krieg stammen vom ukrainischen Verteidigungsministerium. Sie lassen sich nicht unabhängig überprüfen. Der Kreml selbst macht nur sehr wenig Angaben zu eigenen Verlusten._

US- Intel meldet parallel ca. 15.000 gefallene russische Soldaten:
Quelle:








						CIA-Chef nennt Zahl zu Russlands Verlusten – zweifelt aber an Putin-Gerüchten: „Er ist zu gesund“
					

Wie hoch sind Russlands Verluste im Ukraine-Krieg? CIA-Chef William Burns hat nun eine Zahl genannt. Spekulationen um Wladimir Putin verpasste er einen Dämpfer.




					www.merkur.de
				



Auszug:
_In US-Agentenkreisen gehe man davon aus, dass bislang rund 15.000 russische Soldaten getötet und „vielleicht die dreifache Zahl“ – also rund 45.000 Truppenangehörige – verwundet worden seien, sagte er.
Damit wären insgesamt bis zu 60.000 Militärangehörige außer Gefecht gesetzt worden. Burns räumte allerdings auch ein, es handle sich nur um Schätzungen: Es gebe „keine perfekte Zahl“. Zu den Verlusten der Ukraine lieferte der CIA-Direktor keine Daten._

Die russischen Streitkräfte haben auf dem Papier ca. 900.000 Soldaten.
Sofern die Verhältnisse Logistik/Verwaltung/Instandsetzung/Ausbildung ähnlich wie z. B. in den USA ist, dürfte die reguläre Mannstärke an echt kämpfenden Truppen irgendwas zw. 300.000 bis 400.000 Mann liegen.
Irgendwelche Wagner-Söldner uns vollbärtige Tschtschenengesocks mal außen vor gelassen.
60k/400k = 15% oder 60k/300k = 20% der Truppe ausgefallen
Guckt man sich aus Wicki den theoretischen Fuhrpark an und vergleicht dies mit obiger Quelle, ergibt sich eine Materialausfallquote von ca. 20%.
Wenn die ihr Zeugs ähnlich gut im Schuss haben, wie Deutschland, gehts in Richtung 50% Materialausfallquote.
Da die Ukraine aber auch ein wenig übertreiben dürften, liegt die Zahl wohl darunter.

Liest man dann noch diverse Pressemitteilungen, öffentliche Intelmeldungen usw. quer, dürfte in Summe ein Totalausfall von 15% an Truppe und Material realistisch sein.

Kurzum, hochgerechnet auf die bisherigen 6 Monate, dürfte die russische Armee rechnerisch erst in ca. drei Jahren ausgebrannt sein.
Mit Sicherheit wird aber eine 40-50% Einsatzreserve für den Notfall, Zombieapokalypse, Atomkrieg oder Alieninvasion zurückgehalten.
Daher werden die Russen frühestens ab heute in ca. 1,5 Jahren sowas ähnliches wie die weisse Flagge schwenken.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn die ihr Zeugs ähnlich gut im Schuss haben, wie Deutschland, gehts in Richtung 50% Materialausfallquote.


Wenn sie Zeug prä T72 holen wird es wohl eher schlechter aussehen und das hören wir ja auch aus den Depots. Was da an T72 steht wurde ausgeplündert.


compisucher schrieb:


> Da die Ukraine aber auch ein wenig übertreiben dürften, liegt die Zahl wohl darunter.


Deine Rechnung mit den 15+45k ist aber US Angabe, nicht die ukrainische.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn sie Zeug prä T72 holen wird es wohl eher schlechter aussehen und das hören wir ja auch aus den Depots. Was da an T72 steht wurde ausgeplündert.


Evtl. werden moderne System dafür zurückgehalten, damit Lettland nicht angreifen kann...^^


Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung mit den 15+45k ist aber US Angabe, nicht die ukrainische.


Richtig, die Ukrainer melden 40.000 russische Mannverluste, ohne zu benennen, ob dies nur Tote oder auch Verwundete sind. Gefangene stehen evtl. auch noch mit drauf, wer weiss das schon.
Die US-Einschätzung erscheint mir plausibler.
Du kannst das natürlich zu Gunsten der Ukraine mit 40k Toten und Faktor 2 für Verwundete durchrechnen.
Kommen dann eben 20-25% Verlustquote heraus und Russland muss 6 Monate früher kapitulieren


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an @brooker, mal keine fragwürdige Quelle und dazu noch interessant, wenn auch sehr oberflächlicher Artikel. Die weiteren Hintergründe und Schicksale wäre schon interessant.
Ich warte da weile immer noch auf das Schriftstück zum Getreideabkommen.

@compisucher 
Die Zahlen der Ukraine sind leider nicht wirklich brauchbar, gerade was Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber angeht, sind die Zahlen viel zu hoch.

Bei den Soldaten würde ich persönlich in Richtung von 20000+ tippen, aber nicht über 30000. Es wurden auch Zahlen der Luhansk Gruppe veröffentlicht und die allein hatten schon einige tausend Tode, die werden aber in den 20000 mit drin sein.
Bei Material kann man sich glaube ganz gut an den Zahlen von Oryx orientieren und da so max. 30 Prozent drauf schlagen. (das haben einmal die Ukrainer selbst über ihre Verluste gesagt und bei den Russen konnte man es Anhand von Unterlagen nachvollziehen)

Das größte Problem der Russen sind aktuell, gute Infanteriesoldaten, aktuelle BMPs und aktuelle Kampfpanzer, ansonsten sind sie weiterhin gut aufgestellt.  Edit: eventuell noch Drohnen

Die Lagerbedingungen in Russland sind denkbar schlecht, aufgrund der extreme Temperaturschwankungen und höheren Luftfeuchtigkeit, als beispielsweise in einer Wüste.

Wenn es gut läuft, machen sie aus zwei Panzern einen Ganzen oder wenn es schlecht läuft, brauchen sie halt 10 dafür.

Aktuell werden wohl 2S7 Pion aus dem Lager in Omsk geholt, der Zustand ist fragwürdig, wahrscheinlich versuchen sie damit nur ihren aktuelle Flotte wieder instand zusetzen, indem sie die Teile von denen nehmen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551504230183309313

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2022)

Ein bisschen Gas muss sein - dann kommt der Gerd von ganz allein.

Schroeder scheinbar seit Sonntag zu Besuch in Moskau.  Nach seinen Worten Urlaub, nach denen seiner Frau hingegen Dialog ueber Nord Stream 1.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die russischen Streitkräfte haben auf dem Papier ca. 900.000 Soldaten.
> Sofern die Verhältnisse Logistik/Verwaltung/Instandsetzung/Ausbildung ähnlich wie z. B. in den USA ist, dürfte die reguläre Mannstärke an echt kämpfenden Truppen irgendwas zw. 300.000 bis 400.000 Mann liegen.


Sicher 50% Kämpfende Truppe? Erscheint mir etwas viel.
Wenn wie nach deiner Schätzung wirklich ~ 60000 ausgefallen sind und man geht davon aus, das Russlnd für Eventualitäten Kampftruppen in Reserve hält und auch nicht wirklich zum Einsatz bringt, dann wird es aber jetzt schon zumindestens enger.
Wenn sie 200000 Mann in der Ukraine einsetzen können, mal ganz abgesehen von den Materialverlusten, ist  mehr als 1/4 bereits aus den Kampfeinheiten weg. 75% Sollstärke ist nun nicht unbedingt der Bringer, bei 50% wird es richtig eng, gerade wenn man auf Einheiten wie die Batallionskampfgruppen setzt, fehlen da bestimmte Teile, funktioniert die ganze Kampftruppe nicht mehr wirklich.
Ich glaube aber eher, das ihnen das Material ausgeht, vorausgesetzt, sie halten 40-50% für andere Eventualitäten zurück, außer sie wollen nur noch mit 1960er-1980er Jahre Technik kämpfen, was die Verluste deutlich in die Höhe treiben würde.
Jedenfalls haben die Hilmars Werfer die Russische Taktik jetzt erstmal unterbunden, ausschließlich mit massiver Artillerie anzugreifen und alles kurz und klein zu schießen bevor man vorrückt, das dürfte jetzt deutlich schwieriger sein und werden, so lange die Ukraine die Logistik angreifen kann, mit den Werfern.
Ab 100km Entfernung zur Front, lässt die Russische Kampfkraft deutlichst nach, weil sie das logistisch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, da zu wenig Transportmittel außerhalb der Schiene.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

erstmal die falsche Person markiert sorry

aber dann kann ich auch gleich schreiben, das Polen wohl doch noch mehr Panzer liefert, wie es mal vor einer Weile geschrieben haben





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551665760770162689

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicher 50% Kämpfende Truppe? Erscheint mir etwas viel.


Bei mir sind 300k von 900k = 33% und 400k von 900k = 44%
Bei den Amis gilt ca. 4 zu 6, also von 10 Mann kämpfen direkt 4, der Rest ist support, wieauchimmerderausssieht.
Denke, overall dürfte das passen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber eher, das ihnen das Material ausgeht,


Sehe ich trotz dürftiger Datenlage ähnlich, augenscheinlich ist der Materialausfall höher als der Mannschaftsausfall.



Edit:


Optiki schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Die Zahlen der Ukraine sind leider nicht wirklich brauchbar, gerade was Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber angeht, sind die Zahlen viel zu hoch.


Darum habe ich als Basisrechenwert die Angaben bzgl. Personalverluste aus den USA genommen.
Und klar, wenn die Russen mehr Abschüsse als flugfähiges Gerät bei den Ukrainern melden, dann wird dass Übertreibungspotential bei den Ukrainern ähnlich hoch sein.

Ich finde leider gerade den link nicht, bilde mir aber ein, dass es eine britische Quelle ist.
Die von den Ukrainern gemeldeten Zahlen sind ja:

*Flugzeuge:* 222
*Hubschrauber:* 189
*Panzer:* 1737
Glaubhaft dokumentiert (Radardaten/Bildmaterial/Flugzeugkennungen usw.) wären grob aus dem Kopf:
ca. 100 Flugzeuge, ca. 100 Hubschrauber und fast 1.000 Panzer.
Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn jemand die site wieder findet.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch an @brooker, mal keine fragwürdige Quelle und dazu noch interessant,


Danke für die Blumen!


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich warte da weile immer noch auf das Schriftstück zum Getreideabkommen.


Hast du denn zwischenzeitlich nichts dazu in den westlichen Medien gefunden?


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich finde leider gerade den link nicht, bilde mir aber ein, dass es eine britische Quelle ist.
> Die von den Ukrainern gemeldeten Zahlen sind ja:
> 
> *Flugzeuge:* 222
> ...


also bei Oryx haben sie aktuell 37 Flugzeuge und 49 Hubschrauber, sind wir mal großzügig und rechnen da 30 Prozent drauf, sind es in Richtung 50 Flugzeuge, welche Kampfunfähig sind und 64 Hubschrauber.

in den 30 Prozent sind halt Abstütze enthalten, die hinter der Grenze waren, nicht dokumentiert und Beschädigte die es zurück geschafft haben

Die 1000 Panzer hatte ich auch gelesen, aber ich würde tippen, dieses Zahl war vor der taktischen Pause der Russen, vor Himars und PHZ.

Geschätzt wurden vor dem Krieg ca. 2000-2500 aktive Panzer, also könnte man da von ca 50 Prozent Verlust ausgehen, natürlich ohne Ersatz aus dem Lager.

Bei den Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern werden es so grob 20-25 Prozent der Kampfähigen sein, ebenfalls ohne Lagerersatz. 




brooker schrieb:


> Hast du denn zwischenzeitlich nichts dazu in den westlichen Medien gefunden?


Ich hatte mal geschaut, aber weder das Dokument, noch die von dir genannten Passagen auf die Schnelle gefunden.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also bei Oryx haben sie aktuell 37 Flugzeuge und 49 Hubschrauber, sind wir mal großzügig und rechnen da 30 Prozent drauf, sind es in Richtung 50 Flugzeuge, welche Kampfunfähig sind und 64 Hubschrauber.


Die Zahlen von Oryx kenne ich auch.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die 1000 Panzer hatte ich auch gelesen, aber ich würde tippen, dieses Zahl war vor der taktischen Pause der Russen, vor Himars und PHZ.


Ist schwierig, auch die Zahlen von Oryx einzuschätzen, weil man im Prinzip erst jeden einzelnen Panzer anklicken muss, um das Fotodatum o. ä. erkennen zu können.
Die Panzeraufzählungen hören grob Ende April 2022 auf (immer mal auf die Letzten geklickt).
Da fehlen also 3 Monate Dokumentation.

Flugzeuge und Helikopter hören in Juni 2022 auf, auch eine 1monatige Lücke in der Doku.



Optiki schrieb:


> Geschätzt wurden vor dem Krieg ca. 2000-2500 aktive Panzer, also könnte man da von ca 50 Prozent Verlust ausgehen, natürlich ohne Ersatz aus dem Lager.


Meines Wissens haben die offiziell ca. 20.000 Panzer gelistet und 6.000 im Dienst, aber ist nur Wickizahl:
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitkräfte_Russlands#Gepanzerte_Fahrzeuge


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

Die 20k Panzer sind aber auch die, die mit ausgebauter Technik in den Lagern stehen, also sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, dass sie reaktiviert werden (können).


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist schwierig, auch die Zahlen von Oryx einzuschätzen, weil man im Prinzip erst jeden einzelnen Panzer anklicken muss, um das Fotodatum o. ä. erkennen zu können.


sicherlich, aber eine bessere Quelle wirst du kaum finden, auch wenn die russische Seite dieses Projekt gerne schlecht reden will


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Panzeraufzählungen hören grob Ende April 2022 auf (immer mal auf die Letzten geklickt).
> Da fehlen also 3 Monate Dokumentation.


nein, leider haben die da keine Ordnung drin, die neuen sind da auch drin

die Liste wird weitergeführt, jedoch werden auch Sachen nach und nach aufgearbeitet, wie beispielsweise die Flussüberquerung damals, da wurde auch über mehrere Tage eingepflegt, es gibt also einen Backlog, zuletzt wurde eine Säuberung durchgeführt und Dopplung entfernt und neue hinzugefügt, am Ende lag die Abweichung mal maximal bei 5 ins Negative


compisucher schrieb:


> Meines Wissens haben die offiziell ca. 20.000 Panzer gelistet und 6.000 im Dienst, aber ist nur Wickizahl:
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streitkräfte_Russlands#Gepanzerte_Fahrzeuge



Ich hatte hier schon mehrere Quellen verlinkt, mal sehen ob ich das Video wieder finde, aber 20k im Lager waren es vlt mal vor paar Jahren, jedoch mussten sie auch schon abbauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHhgVrKJJoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> nein, leider haben die da keine Ordnung drin, die neuen sind da auch drin


Also gerade bei den T-90 (weil die so schön wenige sind) durchgetestet.
Das ist chronologisch, für die T-72 bin ich zu faul...


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier schon mehrere Quellen verlinkt, mal sehen ob ich das Video wieder finde, aber 20k im Lager waren es vlt mal vor paar Jahren, jedoch mussten sie auch schon abbauen.


Ahhh, also ehrlich gesagt, gebe ich nicht viel auf irgendwelche YT Videos.
Prinzipiell bin ich bei dem Informationsgehalt von sozialen Medien extrem vorsichtig.
Statistika vermeldet 12.420 russische Panzer in 2022:








						Staaten mit den meisten Kampfpanzern 2022 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2022 verfügte Russland zum Zeitpunkt der Erhebung mit 12.420 Kampfpanzern (Main Battle Tanks) über den weltweit größten Bestand dieses Hauptwaffensystems der Panzertruppe.




					de.statista.com
				



Telepolis recherchiert i. d. R. auch ganz gut.








						So sieht das militärische Gleichgewicht zwischen Russland und Nato aus
					

Das Atlantische Bündnis hat Moskau als seine "bedeutendste und unmittelbarste Bedrohung" bezeichnet. Aber wie sieht das militärische Gleichgewicht beider Seiten tatsächlich aus?




					www.heise.de
				



dortiger Quellenverweis:




__





						NATO vs Russia Military Comparison
					

Using publicly available data, let us examine and explore the gaps between military strength, budget and resources of Russia and NATO. TLDR Background. NATO or the North Atlantic Treaty Organization is an alliance of 30 nations formed to provide collective protection for the territories of...




					rlist.io
				



Von dem französischen Metadefense halte ich auch relativ viel (da muss man aber tiefer gehen, das ist nur der header-link)




__





						Was ist Russlands konventionelle Militärmacht heute? - Meta-Defense.fr
					






					www.meta-defense.fr
				




Kurzum, selbst wenn nur 50% von "gefühlten" 10.000 vorhandenen Panzern = 5.000 aktiv vorhanden wäre, wären ein Ausfall von 800-1000 sicherlich doof, aber für Russland kaum systemkritisch.

Die ursprüngliche Frage von @Sparanus war ja, was haben die noch in der Hinterhand?
Antwort: ausreichend genug, um noch viele Monate Stress zu verbreiten...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

Bei den Russen ist viel kritischer wieviele LKW sie verloren haben.
Nch allen Analysen die ich gesehen habe, sind sie schon mit *wesentlich* zu wenig in den Krieg eingetreten und die Ukraine weiß, das LKW ein kritischer Punkt bei den Russen sind, und diese sind auch mit Drohnen leicht zu zerstören.
Hier liegt vielmehr eine kritische Masse und vor allen dingen berechnet sich aus den vorhandenen oder eben nicht vorhandenen LKW, die Entfernung die vom Logistikpunkt bis zur Front bedient werden kann. (Strecke).
Dadurch das sie die Front auf den DON Bass verengt gekürzt haben, waren sie überhaupt in der Lage, die Ari Munition an die Front zu karren, das ist jetzt durch die HLMARS Werfer alles wesentlich schwieriger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, selbst wenn nur 50% von "gefühlten" 10.000 vorhandenen Panzern = 5.000 aktiv vorhanden wäre, wären ein Ausfall von 800-1000 sicherlich doof, aber für Russland kaum systemkritisch.


Ich befürchte die Nummer mit "Russland muss irgendwann aufhören weil ihnen Material und Leute ausgehen" kann sich die Ukraine/EU in die Haare schmieren. Klar würde das irgendwann so sein. Wenns in dem aktuellen Tempo weitergeht gefühlt 2026 oder sowas. Aber realistisch ist einfach, dass ein anderes Kriegsende wie auch immer das aussieht weit vorher eintritt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die Nummer mit "Russland muss irgendwann aufhören weil ihnen Material und Leute ausgehen" kann sich die Ukraine/EU in die Haare schmieren. Klar würde das irgendwann so sein. Wenns in dem aktuellen Tempo weitergeht gefühlt 2026 oder sowas. Aber realistisch ist einfach, dass ein anderes Kriegsende wie auch immer das aussieht weit vorher eintritt.


Abwarten!
Die Russen haben eklatante Schwächen, das haben die ersten 2 Monate des Krieges mehr als gezeigt, als sie mit 3 Stoßrichtungen und der Weite des Raumes komplett logistisch überfordert waren.
Mittlerweile ist die Ukrainische Armee stark genug Gegenangriffe an anderen Frontabschnitten als den DON Bass einzuleiten und die Russen wollen mit Charkiw und Symi, neben dem DON Bass  m.A. nach wieder zu viel.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abwarten!
> Die Russen haben eklatante Schwächen, das haben die ersten 2 Monate des Krieges mehr als gezeigt, als sie mit 3 Stoßrichtungen und der Weite des Raumes komplett logistisch überfordert waren.


Yepp, die haben die Lage in den ersten Tagen aber auch völlig unterschätzt .
Auch Russen können lernen...nie den Gegner unterschätzen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist die Ukrainische Armee stark genug Gegenangriffe an anderen Frontabschnitten als den DON Bass einzuleiten und die Russen wollen mit Charkiw und Symi, neben dem DON Bass  m.A. nach wieder zu viel.


Ich wäre da vorsichtig.
Mit Sicherheit will die Ukraine Cherson zurückerobern.
Vielleicht gelingt dies und sie zwingen damit die Russen zu einer weiteren Dislozierung derer Truppen.
Aber das Gleiche müssen ja auch die Ukrainer machen.
Bachmut/Siwersk und Co. müssen ja auch noch gehalten werden.
Charkiv weiterhin verteidigt werden.
K. A. was den Belarussen noch so in einiger Zeit einfällt.
Eine leichte ukrainische Überlegenheit an einem Frontabschnitt sehe ich nur bei Mykolajiw.
Der Rest ist sehr harter Abwehrkampf.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig.
> Mit Sicherheit will die Ukraine Cherson zurückerobern.
> Vielleicht gelingt dies und sie zwingen damit die Russen zu einer weiteren Dislozierung derer Truppen.
> Aber das Gleiche müssen ja auch die Ukrainer machen.
> ...


Da bin ich auch d'accord, aber m.A. nach hilft es wenn die Front wieder breiter wird, durch mehrere aktive Frontabschnitte, denn das stellt die Russen vor weit größere logistische Probleme als ein verengter Frontabschnitt mit z.B. Luhansk/DON Bass. Alles was die Front breiter macht und die Entferungen von den Logistikpunkten zur Front vergrößert hilft und wie gesagt, ich halte LKW für den mit Abstand kritischsten Materialpunkt bei den Russen.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also gerade bei den T-90 (weil die so schön wenige sind) durchgetestet.
> Das ist chronologisch, für die T-72 bin ich zu faul...


schau halt T-80UE-1 oder T-72BA ( da den letzten Eintrag: 15.07.2022)

die neuen Einträge macht jetzt @Rebel44CZ



compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh, also ehrlich gesagt, gebe ich nicht viel auf irgendwelche YT Videos.


nachvollziehbar, es gab auch noch andere Analysen, aber die kann ich mir nach der Zeit, auch nicht mehr alles aus dem Hut ziehen, dass Video war schneller zu finden. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich bei dem Informationsgehalt von sozialen Medien extrem vorsichtig.
> Statistika vermeldet 12.420 russische Panzer in 2022:
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle für mich nicht einsehbar


compisucher schrieb:


> Telepolis recherchiert i. d. R. auch ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würde ich leider sogar unter das Video stellen, Quelle ist einfach Wikipedia


compisucher schrieb:


> Von dem französischen Metadefense halte ich auch relativ viel (da muss man aber tiefer gehen, das ist nur der header-link)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finde ich auf die schnelle keine Angabe oder passenden Artikel, im verlinkten Artikel wird nur umschrieben


compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, selbst wenn nur 50% von "gefühlten" 10.000 vorhandenen Panzern = 5.000 aktiv vorhanden wäre, wären ein Ausfall von 800-1000 sicherlich doof, aber für Russland kaum systemkritisch.


das stimmt wohl, die Frage ist ob sie überhaupt 5000-6000 gleichzeitig aktive Panzer am Leben halten können und wie gut dieses Panzer dann sind, also Thema Qualität 



compisucher schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Frage von @Sparanus war ja, was haben die noch in der Hinterhand?
> Antwort: ausreichend genug, um noch viele Monate Stress zu verbreiten...


Ich glaube es ging mehr darum, welche Einheiten aktiv zurückgehalten werden und nicht was sie noch auf Lager haben bzw. aktivieren (Reservisten) könnten.


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Quelle für mich nicht einsehbar


Äh, ja, Statistika ist das größte statistische Nachrichtenprotal der westlichen Welt, aber gut


Optiki schrieb:


> würde ich leider sogar unter das Video stellen, Quelle ist einfach Wikipedia


Das ist nicht richtig.
Die Datenlage von  irgendwelchen Leuten, die ein Foto von irgendeinem Panzer in eine niederländische Datenbank eintragen halte ich in Kriegswirren auch nicht für formvollendet.
Halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass die alles erfassen können, was an einer 1700 km langen Front so passiert.
Kurzum, im Moment halte ich auch Oryx nicht für völlig neutral.
 Was erst mal OK ist, aber ich habe da immer so meine Befürchtungen, dass da trügerische Sicherheiten /Erfolgsstorys daraus gemacht werden und hinterher das böse Erwachen kommt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ging mehr darum, welche Einheiten aktiv zurückgehalten werden und nicht was sie noch auf Lager haben bzw. aktivieren (Reservisten) könnten.


Was letztlich auf das Gleiche hinauskommt.
Mit Sicherheit werden die Russen eine eiserne Einsatzreserve von mind. 1/4 bis 1/3 der funktionsfähigen Waffensysteme zurückhalten, alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig.
Man mag ja von den Russen sonst was halten, aber dumm sind die auch nicht.
Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss mit Annahme bei Kriegsbeginn 5.000 funktionsfähige Panzer, knappe 1.000  auf der Verlustliste, dass die irgendwas um die 2.000-3.000 alleine Panzer noch problemlos an die Front werfen können bzw. schon zum Teil dort sind.
Sprich, das Geschrei nach schweren Waffen aus Kiew wird hier noch mal verdeutlicht und die homöopathische Zuführung von schwerem Gerät aus westlichen Gefilden reicht noch lange nicht aus.

By the way:
Es wird ja immer auf Deutschland herumgehackt, wo denn die Panzer bleiben.
Wo sind denn eigentlich die britischen, französischen, italienischen , spanischen oder gar türkischen Panzer?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

Die Frage ist nicht wieviel Fahrzeuge Russland wirklich unwiederbringlich verloren hat, sondern wie sie die nur durch beschädigt ausgefallenen Fahrzeuge repariert bekommen wollen, weil das ist der Knackpunkt mit dem sich diseser Krieg entscheiden wird und da sieht es für Russland scheinbar zunehmend düster aus, weil sie nicht mehr mit der Reperatur hinterher kommen.
Zum einen wegen der Ausfälle, zum anderen weil ihnen die Ersatzteile fehlen, auch durch die Sanktionen.

Laut britische Verteidigungsministerium gibt es wohl eine Aufnahme von einer  Reperaturwerkstatt etwa 10km hinter der russischen Grenze, in der mindestens um die 300 beschädigt-ausgefallener russischer Panzer, gepanzerter Fahrzeuge und LKWs zu sehen sind und die wohl zeigen soll, wie massiv die Reperaturmanschaften überfordert sind, mit Reperaturen hinterher zu kommen:

(Meldung vom 25.7.2022 um 09:34 Uhr)








						Liveblog: ++ Selenskyj nennt Gasdrosselung "Terror" ++
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj sieht in der Drosselung der Gaslieferungen "Terror" gegen den Westen. Wegen der Gebietsverluste in der Ostukraine wechselte er den dortigen Befehlshaber aus. Die Entwicklungen vom Montag zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Auch soll Russland wohl zunehmend, wegen der Sanktionen, für die Reperatur ausgefallener "Computerchips" auf die Chips von Haushaltsgeräten zurückgreifen und ihre Hauptwerke von Uralwagonsawod und das Tscheljabinsker Traktorenwerk die Produktion, mangels westlicher Komponenten, fast vollständig eingestellt haben:









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Russland stößt bei Reparatur von Panzern an Grenzen
					

Die Sanktionen gegen Russland scheinen zu wirken: US-Informationen zufolge seien in russischen Panzern immer wieder Ersatzteile aus dem Haushalt gefunden worden – etwa Computerchips aus Geschirrspülern oder Kühlschränken.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Das mit den Haushaltsgerätechips hatten wir aber schon 1-2 Monate nach Kriegsbeginn andiskutiert.
OK, damals waren es Waschmaschinen, jetzt sind es wohl die vom Toaster...


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, ja, Statistika ist das größte statistische Nachrichtenprotal der westlichen Welt, aber gut


Nicht einsehbar kann bedeuten, dass bei ihm die Paywall zugeschlagen hat


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht einsehbar kann bedeuten, dass bei ihm die Paywall zugeschlagen hat


Ahh, ach so, ja, sorry, ich habe da ein berufliches Abo drauf.
Mea culpa!!! @Optiki


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, ja, Statistika ist das größte statistische Nachrichtenprotal der westlichen Welt, aber gut


ich meinte die Quelle für die Zahlen der Statistik, die Grafik kann ich sehen, für alles andere bräuchte ich einen Account


compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Die Datenlage von  irgendwelchen Leuten, die ein Foto von irgendeinem Panzer in eine niederländische Datenbank eintragen halte ich in Kriegswirren auch nicht für formvollendet.


wo die Daten gespeichert werden, ist ziemlich irrelevant, jedoch wirst du keine besseren Quellen finden


compisucher schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass die alles erfassen können, was an einer 1700 km langen Front so passiert.


hat keiner behauptet, ich hab sogar dazu etwas gesagt, keine Ahnung warum du das jetzt  so formulierst, aber eventuell habe ich mich da nicht eindeutig genug ausgedrückt mit den bis zu 30 Prozent


compisucher schrieb:


> Kurzum, im Moment halte ich auch Oryx nicht für völlig neutral.


dieses Aussage kann ich anhand der beiden Sätze davor auch nicht nachvollziehen, vlt noch bei der Betonung des Speicherortes, aber ansonsten ist für mich nicht zu erkenne, wie du von Punkt a zu Punkt b kommst, wobei es natürlich vollkommen legitim ist, die Neutralität anzuzweifeln, ich möchte nicht garantieren, dass die Leute dahinter nicht eher für die Ukraine sind


compisucher schrieb:


> Was erst mal OK ist, aber ich habe da immer so meine Befürchtungen, dass da trügerische Sicherheiten /Erfolgsstorys daraus gemacht werden und hinterher das böse Erwachen kommt.


leider war das sehr oft zu beobachten, aber das wird man nicht verhindern können



compisucher schrieb:


> Was letztlich auf das Gleiche hinauskommt.
> Mit Sicherheit werden die Russen eine eiserne Einsatzreserve von mind. 1/4 bis 1/3 der funktionsfähigen Waffensysteme zurückhalten, alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig.
> Man mag ja von den Russen sonst was halten, aber dumm sind die auch nicht.


Beim Material vielleicht, aber auch bei den Soldaten? Die Frage ist doch, kommt man damit an Polen vorbei oder nicht.  


compisucher schrieb:


> Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss mit Annahme bei Kriegsbeginn 5.000 funktionsfähige Panzer, knappe 1.000  auf der Verlustliste, dass die irgendwas um die 2.000-3.000 alleine Panzer noch problemlos an die Front werfen können bzw. schon zum Teil dort sind.
> Sprich, das Geschrei nach schweren Waffen aus Kiew wird hier noch mal verdeutlicht und die homöopathische Zuführung von schwerem Gerät aus westlichen Gefilden reicht noch lange nicht aus.


Ich bezweifle, dass sie 5000 funktionierende Panzer hatten. Das kostest sie viel zu viel Geld und zweitens wurden die meisten Panzer Verluste in den ersten Monaten, neben Spritmangel, auch durch technische Problem verursacht. Wenn wir jetzt daran denken, dass dieses Panzer für den Einsatz vorbereitet wurden, wie sollen dann die anderen laufen. Ich denke die max. 3500 Stück sind schon eher realistisch. Sie können schon Panzer nachschieben, aber bestimmt nicht Problemlos und vor allem nicht sofort, zusätzlichen fehlen dann auch die passenden Crews. Ich glaube UK geht pro verlorenem Panzer, von einem toten Crewmitglied aus. Der Grund warum wir jetzt auch alte Modelle sehen ist, dass die Reservisten und Separatisten mit dieses Panzern gelernt haben und diese besser bedienen können. Erstmal ohne Betrachtung der Gegenseite, sind die Panzer auch schlechter als die aktuelle Flotte.



compisucher schrieb:


> By the way:
> Es wird ja immer auf Deutschland herumgehackt, wo denn die Panzer bleiben.
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die britischen, französischen, italienischen , spanischen oder gar türkischen Panzer?


Deutschland hat jetzt das Update für seine Mars II gefunden und sie wohl doch schon geliefert.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist so bekloppt. Die Russen liefern nicht die Unterlagen für die Ausfuhr der gar nicht aktuell benötigten Turbine und beschweren sich, dass die Turbine noch nicht da ist und drehen deshalb weiter den Hahn zu.


Das ist halt typische diplomatische Taktik, um den Westen dazu zu zwingen Russland in der Ukraine schalten und walten zu lassen. Und Russland wird mit dem Gas noch weiter spielen und wir werden dank der Politik auch nur wenig Gas im Winter zur Verfügung haben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... dass die militärische Besetzung der Krim als einer der größten Völkerrechtsbrüche seite 1939 schwerwiegende Folgen hätte haben müssen.


Eine zweifelhafte Abstimmung über die Zugehörigkeit der Krim mangels realer Optionen Russlands bezüglich der Schwarzmeerflotte waren sicherlich nicht eine der größten Völkerrechtsbrüche seit 1939.
Wenn überhaupt ist es der Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine, denn dieser ist, auch wenn die Motive Russlands versteht und deren Besorgnis bezüglich NATO ernstnimmt stückweit wirr.

Auf die Aggression erfolgte der Beitritt Schwedens und Finnlands.
Wenn überhaupt ist es die pure Verzweiflung einer schwindenden Weltmacht zur Regionalmacht.
Und trotzdem hätte man es verhindern können - Putin lebt nicht ewig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit man nicht noch im Sommer 2022 über Dinge diskutieren muss, die schon vor Ende des Winters hätten geklärt sein müssen.


Wenn wir schon bei hätte Fahrradkette sind, hätte man das absurde fokussieren eines Beitritts der Ukraine konsequent verneinen können.
Und ich bin prinzipiell für eine Erweiterung der NATO, wenn es geopolitisch Sinn ergibt und der Verdacht ausgeräumt ist, dass die NATO zu anderen Zwecken genutzt wird.
Man braucht einen starken Block gegen das kommunistische China.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2022)

na, eher versprochen würde ich sagen?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551952238301552641

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> By the way:
> Es wird ja immer auf Deutschland herumgehackt, wo denn die Panzer bleiben.
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die britischen, französischen, italienischen , spanischen oder gar türkischen Panzer?


Davon hört man nicht so viel.
Aber Deutschland ist ja  auch Europas wirtschaftsstärkstes Land. Dann wird da mehr von erwartet.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2022)

wenns stimmt gibts hoffentlich außer nem mittelfinger nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (26. Juli 2022)

Nette Sendung, die russische Fakes aufzeigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ja5iJtYOPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nette Sendung, die russische Fakes aufzeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratulation, das gleiche Video hatte ich nur schon vor ein paar Tagen gepostet...
Wie war das noch, nach den Forenregeln, man soll vorher die Posts der Diskussion auch lesen, bevor man daran teilnimmt? 





__





						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

Warum die Panzerhaubitze so deutlich genannt wird, verstehe ich auch nicht, da hat Ceasar deutlich mehr geleistet bis jetzt.  Weil es um die taktische Einsetzbarkeit geht. Guck dir doch das französische System an, es braucht länger um zum Einsatz gebracht zu werden weil du das ganze Fahrzeug...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

Ich wusste nicht genau wo ich es posten soll. Im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread oder hier?
Es hat ja auch mit beiden Themen zu tun. Aber ist wohl eine politische Entscheidung. Deswegen poste ich es hier:


> Auch im Weltraum gehen Russland und der Westen bald getrennte Wege. Der neue Chef der russischen Raumfahrtbehörde Roskosmos kündigt den Abschied seines Landes von der Internationalen Raumstation an. Ab 2024 soll es so weit sein.
> 
> Russland will nach 2024 aus der Internationalen Raumstation ISS aussteigen. Das sagte der neue Chef der russischen Raumfahrtbehörde Roskosmos, Juri Borissow, bei einem Treffen mit dem russischen Präsidenten Waldimir Putin. "Natürlich werden wir alle unsere Verpflichtungen gegenüber unseren Partnern erfüllen, aber die Entscheidung über den Ausstieg aus dieser Station nach 2024 ist gefallen", sagte Borissow, den Putin zuvor als Nachfolger von Dmitri Rogosin eingesetzt hatte.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russland steigt nach 2024 bei Raumstation ISS aus

Am Anfang des Ukraine-Krieges hatten sie sogar damit gedroht die ISS abstürzen zu lassen.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> na, eher versprochen würde ich sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Lambrecht: Deutschland hat Ukraine Mehrfachraketenwerfer geliefert
					

Erneut ist eine Lieferung schwerer Waffen aus Deutschland in der Ukraine angekommen: Nach den Flugabwehrpanzern wurden laut Verteidigungsministerium nun Mehrfachraketenwerfer und Panzerhaubitzen 2000 geliefert.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, versprochen waren sie schon länger, es fehlte nur angeblich ein Update damit die richtigen Raketen verschossen werden können



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht genau wo ich es posten soll. Im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread oder hier?
> Es hat ja auch mit beiden Themen zu tun. Aber ist wohl eine politische Entscheidung. Deswegen poste ich es hier:
> 
> Quelle: Russland steigt nach 2024 bei Raumstation ISS aus


Wenn sie gerne sehr viel extra Geld verbrennen wollen, sollen sie es machen. Die Nasa weiß wohl noch nichts davon, zumindest hab ich das gelesen, mal sehen wenn es dort ankommt.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die Nummer mit "Russland muss irgendwann aufhören weil ihnen Material und Leute ausgehen" kann sich die Ukraine/EU in die Haare schmieren. Klar würde das irgendwann so sein. Wenns in dem aktuellen Tempo weitergeht gefühlt 2026 oder sowas. Aber realistisch ist einfach, dass ein anderes Kriegsende wie auch immer das aussieht weit vorher eintritt.


... das sehe ich ganz genauso! Vorallem weil robuste, einfache Technik mit viel geringeren Mittel wieder herzustellen ist.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal geschaut, aber weder das Dokument, noch die von dir genannten Passagen auf die Schnelle gefunden.


Ich habe in den westlichen Medien bisher auch nichts umfassendes und eindeutiges gefunden. 

@all: oder hat einer von Euch ein Dokument gesehen?

Falls nicht, suche ich gern den Artikel aus der TASS raus. Dort habe ich sowas gesehen.

Ich finde es aber komisch, dass man für einen so bedeutenden Schritt keine Details findet!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, versprochen waren sie schon länger, es fehlte nur angeblich ein Update damit die richtigen Raketen verschossen werden können


sind wohl doch schon da. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551922671759380480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vieles kann verhindert werden, auf vielen verschiedenen Wegen ... Hätte man 2014 entsprechende (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Handlungsbereitschaft gezeigt, ...


... wäre es zu diesem Konflikt überhaupt nicht gekommen. Man hätte der UKR nicht ständig die Möhren NATO und EU vor die Nase halten sollen, weil sie die Anforderungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt haben und noch immer meilenweit davon entfernt sind.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "hätte" und "hat nicht". Russland *kann* das Töten jederzeit beenden und *tut* es *nicht*.


Ich denke die UKR und NATO könnten das auch, wenn sie es denn wollten. Nur sind die Bedingungen mittlerweile ganz andere als früher. Und das liegt nicht daran, dass Lawrow früher nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat, sondern ist die logisch, zwingende Reaktion auf die Aktionen des Westens und der UKR. Für Sowjet Technik reicht eine 80km breite neutrale Zone, für US Technik müssen es über 400km sein.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also die Bilder, die ich finde, zeigen ziemlich klar die Zerstörung technischer Einrichtungen auf einer Pier.


Welche Bilder siehst du dir denn an? Gib mal bitte nen Link.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf führen die aktuellsten Auflistungen der ukrainischen Marine ausschließlich Boote unter 200 Tonnen auf. Sieht man von zwei Landungs"schiffen" ab, die über keine Offensivfähigkeiten verfügen, sind zwei alte Ex-US-Coast-Guard-Kutter die größte schwimmende "Bedrohung" für die Schwarzmeerflotte.


Wie in meinem Post stand, ist das 
*Armored assault boat Malyn (L 451) zerstört worden.*​





						Armored assault boat Malyn (L 451) — Shipshub
					

Armored assault boat Malyn (L 451) - Centaur-class fast assault craft - Ukrainian Naval Forces




					shipshub.com
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und selbst du sprichst davon, dass "Fracht" getroffen wurde. Wie in "Frachtschiff" respektive zugehörige Infrastruktur an Land.


*Und auch die Fracht wurde beschrieben. Und ganz nebenbei, wenn Waffen auf nem alten Holzkahn geschmuckelt oder gelagert werden, dann wird dieser kalibrt. Das ist völlig egal und wird zum interessanten Ziel. Und das zerstörte Schiff eignet sich für diesen Job hervorragend und deshalb ist es nicht das erste, was zerstört wurde.*​Man könnte die Aussage auch problemlos umdrehen: wenige Stunden nachdem ein Abkommen unterzeichnet wurde, nutzt die UKR diesen neuen Freiraum aus und landet mit einem schnellen, wendigen Boot aus Rumänien kommend Waffen im Hafen von Odessa an, ganz in der Nähe der Getreide Docks. Leider haben die Russen es mitbekommen ... . Und weil sie geschossen haben, wird das Getreide-Abkommen und die Glaubwürdigkeit direkt in Frage gestellt. Sprich, hätte der Russe nicht geschossen wäre alles gut, aber weil es es getan hat, ... das ist ja bekannt.

Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast meine Quelle nicht gelesen. Denn dort stand alles drin!


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

Kremlin expects UN to facilitate lifting of indirect restrictions on Russian exports
					

Dmitry Peskov emphasized that a great deal of work had been done to reach the agreements, particularly by Moscow




					tass.com
				












						Grain deal may help Russia, Ukraine resume talks, Turkish official says
					

On July 22, a package of documents aimed at resolving the issue of food and fertilizer supplies to global markets was signed in Istanbul




					tass.com
				




"In this case, the UN, as we have already said, needs to implement the part related to indirect restrictions on Russian exports, namely the export of grain and fertilizers. There are no direct [restrictions], but there are indirect ones, which are preventing efforts to ensure full exports, so necessary for global markets, particularly in those parts of the world where the issue of hunger is becoming evident. This is very important," Peskov pointed out.

Also wie schon die ganze Zeit gesagt wird, sie können alle freundlichen Länder beliefern, aber sie fordern von der EU das fallen lassen von Sanktionen. 









						Abkommen über Getreideexporte: Weg frei für den Weizen
					

Separat unterzeichnen Kiew und Moskau Vereinbarungen zum Getreideexport. Hafen-Blockaden sollen fallen, die EU lockert dafür Sanktionen.




					taz.de


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Abkommen über Getreideexporte: Weg frei für den Weizen
> 
> 
> Separat unterzeichnen Kiew und Moskau Vereinbarungen zum Getreideexport. Hafen-Blockaden sollen fallen, die EU lockert dafür Sanktionen.
> ...



Danke für den Link!  ... ich werde mal den der TASS raussuchen und dann kann man die Inhalte vergleichen.

Anbei der Beitrag aus der TASS vom 22.07.2022.





__





						Laden…
					





					tass.ru
				




Details des Abkommens über Getreideexporte aus der Ukraine​


Spoiler



*Ein hochrangiger Vertreter der Weltorganisation sagt, dass keine Minenräumung stattfinden wird*

Im Rahmen des Abkommens über Getreideexporte aus der Ukraine wird es keine Minenräumung geben. Das sagte ein hoher UN-Beamter am Freitag.

„In den ukrainischen Hoheitsgewässern wird keine zusätzliche Minenräumung durchgeführt“, sagte er. Der Gesprächspartner erklärte, dass das Verfahren zu lange dauern würde – drei bis vier Monate.

„Wir haben beschlossen, dass es effizienter wäre, sichere Korridore zu nutzen, die die ukrainische Seite bestimmen wird. Die Schiffe werden von ukrainischen Lotsen geführt“, fügte er hinzu.

Das Getreideabkommen sieht einen Verzicht auf Angriffe auf die im Vertrag genannten Hafenanlagen vor.

„Das Abkommen besagt, dass die Parteien keine Angriffe auf Getreideschiffe, andere zivile Schiffe und im Abkommen genannte Hafenanlagen durchführen werden“, sagte er.

Beginn des Getreideexports​Nach der Unterzeichnung des Abkommens wird es mehrere Wochen dauern, bis die Getreideexporte aus der Ukraine aufgenommen werden können, sagte der hohe UN-Beamte.

„Wir sprechen von mehreren Wochen, bevor die vollständige Umsetzung beginnt“, sagte er.

Der Gesprächspartner wies darauf hin, dass die Parteien Zeit benötigen, um die Gemeinsame Koordinierungsstelle zu besetzen, Inspektionsteams zu bilden und in den ukrainischen Häfen die Getreideexporte
vorzubereiten. Er sagte, dass es notwendig sei, rechtzeitig für die neue Ernte in der Ukraine bereit zu sein, wenn die Getreidespeicher für die neue Ernte geräumt werden müssen.

Der hochrangige UN-Beamte erklärte, dass das in Istanbul unterzeichnete Getreideabkommen für 120 Tage gültig ist und verlängert werden kann. Der Gesprächspartner wies jedoch darauf hin, dass das Abkommen bis zur Beendigung des Konflikts in Kraft bleiben müsse. „Wir rechnen nicht damit, dass er bald endet“, fügte der hohe UN-Beamte hinzu.

Er sagte, dass im Rahmen des Abkommens etwa 5 Millionen Tonnen Getreide pro Monat durch sichere Korridore aus drei ukrainischen Häfen abtransportiert würden.

„Wir erwarten einen monatlichen Export von 5 Millionen Tonnen“, sagte der Gesprächspartner. Er fügte hinzu, dass exakt diese im Abkommen festgelegte Menge an Getreide vor Beginn des Konflikts aus den ukrainischen Häfen exportiert wurde.

Überwachung der Schiffe mit Getreide​Vertreter Russlands, der Türkei, der Ukraine und der Vereinten Nationen werden im Rahmen des Gemeinsamen Koordinierungszentrums an der Überwachung der Schiffe, die Getreide aus der Ukraine ausführen, teilnehmen.

„Es wird eine Inspektion der Schiffe stattfinden, die diese Häfen anlaufen. Sie wird unter der Kontrolle des Gemeinsamen Koordinierungszentrums in Anwesenheit von Vertretern der drei Länder (Russland, Türkei, Ukraine, Anm. TASS) und der UNO durchgeführt“, sagte der hochrangige UN-Beamte.

Der Gesprächspartner fügte hinzu, dass die Gemeinsame Koordinierungsstelle auch dafür sorgen wird, dass die Schiffe in bestimmten sicheren Korridoren fahren und auf mögliche Zwischenfälle reagieren wird.

Russische Lebensmittelexporte​Das Abkommen über
Getreideexporte aus der Ukraine sieht weitere Bemühungen zur Erleichterung der Ausfuhr von russischen Lebensmitteln, Düngemitteln und Düngerrohstoffen vor, so der hohe UN-Beamte.

„Das Dokument enthält eine Klausel, die unsere (der UNO, Anm. TASS) Bemühungen bestätigt, den Export von Lebensmitteln, Düngemitteln und Düngerrohstoffen aus Russland zu erleichtern“, sagte der Gesprächspartner.

Ihm zufolge werden die Vereinten Nationen mit privaten Unternehmen und den Mitgliedsstaaten der Weltorganisation zusammenarbeiten, um die Situation im Zusammenhang mit Lebensmittel- und Düngemittelausfuhren aus Russland zu klären.

„Wir wollen, dass diese Ausnahmen von den Sanktionen wirklich funktionieren. Für die Schwierigkeiten und Probleme gibt es mehrere Gründe. Zu den Lösungen gehören unter anderem der Dialog mit dem Privatsektor und den Mitgliedsländern sowie entsprechende Signale, um das zu erreichen. In diesem Sinne begrüßen wir die diesbezüglichen Klarstellungen der USA und der EU“, sagte er.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man will, versprochen waren sie schon länger, es fehlte nur angeblich ein Update damit die richtigen Raketen verschossen werden können


Wirklich früher haben die anderen Länder aber auch keine MARS aka M270 geliefert.


----------



## Optiki (26. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wirklich früher haben die anderen Länder aber auch keine MARS aka M270 geliefert.


Mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt und die Bunderwehr erfolgreich verteidigt, das gibt wieder ein Sternchen ins Muttiheft.

jetzt aber ab ins Bettchen


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2022)

Ich nenne Tatsachen.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2022)

... mal ne Frage in die Runde: ich lese hier gerade, dass es bei Nord Stream 1 bei einer weiteren Turbine technische Probleme gibt, die eine Revision erfordern. Hat jemand dazu eine Stellungnahme oder eine Aussage von Siemens gesehen oder auf Täsch? Ich kann leider nichts finden! Danke.


----------



## Eckism (26. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage in die Runde: ich lese hier gerade, dass es bei Nord Stream 1 bei einer weiteren Turbine technische Probleme gibt, die eine Revision erfordern. Hat jemand dazu eine Stellungnahme oder eine Aussage von Siemens gesehen oder auf Täsch? Ich kann leider nichts finden! Danke.


Das einzige technische Problem der Russen ist, das sie den Gashahn nicht von jetzt auf gleich zudrehen können...die stetige Senkung in Schritten ist für das abschalten wohl erforderlich. 

Turbine kaputt=Märchenstunde auf Russisch.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon hört man nicht so viel.
> Aber Deutschland ist ja  auch Europas wirtschaftsstärkstes Land. Dann wird da mehr von erwartet.


Nun ja, das die z. B. Franzosen oder Briten jetzt auch nicht gerade betriebsbereite Panzer auf Halde stehen haben, ist ja klar. Denen geht es ähnlich wie den Deutschen, kaputtgespart.

Guckt man sich das jeweilige BIP in Relation zur Anzahl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung  oder auch der Gesamtbevölkerung an, sind GB und FRA ca. gleichauf mit D..
Die Wirtschaftsstärke kann man hier kaum als Argument bringen, oder doch?

In der Relation und dem Maßstab BiP zu den z. B. polnischen Panzerlieferungen müsste ja D. um die 800 Panzer (faktisch genau 3 Gepard) und Frankreich wie auch GB  ca. 600 Panzer (faktisch genau "0") geliefert haben.

Auf dem Papier hätte z. B. die Türkei knappe 400 ältere Leo1 und fast 1.500 noch ältere M60 auf dem Hof.
Gerade letzterer wäre jetzt kein Hochtechnologieträger, aber gegen ältere russische Modelle noch kampfstark genug.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Guckt man sich das jeweilige BIP in Relation zur Anzahl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung  oder auch der Gesamtbevölkerung an, sind GB und FRA ca. gleichauf mit D..
> Die Wirtschaftsstärke kann man hier kaum als Argument bringen, oder doch?


Keine Ahnung. Oder sie sehen Deutschland noch wegen den 2. Weltkrieg in der Bringschuld?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier hätte z. B. die Türkei knappe 400 ältere Leo1 und fast 1.500 noch ältere M60 auf dem Hof.
> Gerade letzterer wäre jetzt kein Hochtechnologieträger, aber gegen ältere russische Modelle noch kampfstark genug.


Gerade der Türkei würde ich aber keinen "Ringtausch" anbieten, altes Gerät gegen neuere Panzer abzugeben.
Nicht mit Erdogan an der Macht und bei der Nahostpolitik die sie in Syrien und Irak betreiben, da wäre jeder neuere Panzer, welchen sie bekommen, einer zuviel.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Oder sie sehen Deutschland noch wegen den 2. Weltkrieg in der Bringschuld.


Das ist für mich kein Argument.

Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, warum wir was gerade tun.

Wir unterstützen die Verteidigung der Ukraine, weil ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg gegen ein souveränen Staat geführt wird, so weit, so gut und für mich völlig OK.
Wenn man so mag, unterstützen wir die Wertewelt der bis Dato anerkannten Weltordnung.

Wir verteidigen aber nicht demokratische Werte in unserem Verständnis.
Die Ukraine war von Ende Februar 2022 ein ähnlich korrupter Oligarchenstaat, wie wir derzeit Russland betiteln.
Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass das Fähnchen der Demokratie mit freien Wahlen etwas heftiger wehen durfte.
Die inneren demokratischen Strukturen sind aber eher als desaströs zu bezeichnen.
Und das Land war vor dem besagten Datum gefühlte 2.874 Jahre von einem EU-Beitritt entfernt.

Für mich ein nettes, plakatives  Beispiel:
Eine uns bekannte österreichische große Baufirma sollte im Staatsauftrag der ukrainischen Regierung in der Stadt Ivano-Frankivsk 2020 einen Schulkomplex als Generalübernehmer sanieren/ z. T. neu errichten.
Vertrag alles klar, sogar Zuschüsse aus dem EU-Haushalt im Rahmen der Wirtschaftsförderung
Dann kam das große Handaufhalten vom lokalen Oligarchen, vom Bürgermeister, vom Landkreis vom örtlichen Bauunternehmer von, von, von.... weisderteufelweralles
Am Schluss sollten rund 1 Mio. € an Bakschischforderungen  für ein 12 Mio. € Projekt fließen.
Auftrag wurde wieder zurückgegeben.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gerade der Türkei würde ich aber keinen "Ringtausch" anbieten, altes Gerät gegen neuere Panzer abzugeben.
> Nicht mit Erdogan an der Macht und bei der Nahostpolitik die sie in Syrien und Irak betreiben, da wäre jeder neuere Panzer, welchen sie bekommen, einer zuviel.


Ich habe ja nicht von Ringtausch geschrieben.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht von Ringtausch geschrieben.


Und warum sollte die Türkei dann Panzer abgeben wollen?
Ist nicht so als ob Erdogan nicht weiterhin auch am Stiefel Putins lecken würde (Türkei beteiligt sich ja z.B. nicht an Sanktionen gegen Russland).
Da wird er es tunlichst unterlassen ihn ernsthaft zu verstimmen, besonders wenn er auch keinen Vorteil daraus ziehen kann, wie für gelieferte Panzer Ersatz, oder gar neueren Ersatz, zu bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und warum sollte die Türkei dann Panzer abgeben wollen?
> Ist nicht so als ob Erdogan nicht weiterhin auch am Stiefel Putins lecken würde (Türkei beteiligt sich ja z.B. nicht an Sanktionen gegen Russland).
> Da wird er es tunlichst unterlassen ihn ernsthaft zu verstimmen, besonders wenn er auch keinen Vorteil daraus ziehen kann, wie für gelieferte Panzer Ersatz, oder gar neueren Ersatz, zu bekommen.


Der Ausgangspunkt war die Kritik, dass D. zu wenig liefert und ich die aus meiner Sicht berechtigte Frage gestellt hatte:
OK, aber was ist mit den anderen westlichen bzw. Nato-Staaten?
Eigentlich dachte ich daher zunächst an GB oder FRA, aber auch ITA.
Immerhin gehört die Türkei zur Nato und richtig liefern tut im Rahmen dieses Bündnisses alleinig die USA.

Ob die Türkei das nun lässt oder nicht, ist ja erst mal eine sekundäre Frage.
Von den kapazitiven Möglichkeiten wäre die Türkei vom Papier her aber in der Lage, einen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, aber was ist mit den anderen westlichen bzw. Nato-Staaten?
> Eigentlich dachte ich daher zunächst an GB oder FRA, aber auch ITA.



Ob man auf Italien noch ab September groß bauen braucht, sofern wirklich eine der beiden pro russischen Stiefelleckerparteien an die Macht kommt, ist noch sehr fraglich.
Ansonsten, auf dem Papier dürfte Italien zwar einige Panzer haben, aber das meiste dürfte wohl auch ehr eine Instandsetzung benötigen, bevor man es wieder nutzen kann.

Bei Frankreich weiß ich nicht wie es mit Panzern aussieht.

Bei Großbritannien dürfte auch der geringe Spielraum, für die Abgabe von Panzern, ausschlaggebend sein, da sie nur noch den Challenger 2 in Dienst haben und alles andere bereits vollständig außer Dienst gestellt wurde.
Zudem dürfte noch hinzukommen das der Challenger 2 ziemlich "speziell" ist, u.a. weil er genau wie sein Vorgänger, der Challenger 1, noch eine Zugrohrkanone verwendet und man daher eigene Munition, extra nur für den Challenger 2, mitliefern müsste.



compisucher schrieb:


> Immerhin gehört die Türkei zur Nato und richtig liefern tut im Rahmen dieses Bündnisses alleinig die USA.


Die Lieferungen sind ja kein NATO-Projekt, sondern einzelne Leistungen der jeweiligen Länder, die nur lose innerhalb der NATO koordiniert werden.

Und die Türkei mag offiziell zur NATO gehören, aber ich würde mich persönlich nicht darauf verlassen wollen, das Erdogan im Ernstfall auch hundertprozentig verlässlich zur Bündnisverpflichtung steht, solange er die Türkei nicht direkt bedroht sieht, als mehr sich halbherzig versuchen wird aus einer direkten Konfliktbeteiligung rauszuhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist nicht so als ob Erdogan nicht weiterhin auch am Stiefel Putins lecken würde


Nun Erdogan ist kein Stiefellecker Putins sondern sieht sich auf einer ähnlichen Stufe mit ihm.
Würde Erdogan wirklich zu Putin stehen würden wir die türkischen Drohnen nicht in der Ukraine sehen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

guten morgen, Kaffee.

Über Nacht wurde die Antonov-Brücke nach Kherson unbrauchbar gemacht.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552195842777415680

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (27. Juli 2022)

Die andere Diskussion wird jetzt wieder einfach wegignoriert und jetzt gibt ein Diskussion um was eigentlich, der gekrängte Stolz für Deutschland?

Die Ländern können alle frei entscheiden ob sie liefern und wie viel. Bei Deutschland ging es auch nicht einfach darum, warum sie keine Panzern liefern, sondern wie die Abläufe generell sind. Es fehlt an eindeutiger Kommunikation und koordiniertem Handeln. Zahlreichen Angebote kamen aus der deutschen Industrie und nicht von der Bundeswehr. 

Nach meinem Stand hat kein Land der Welt einen westlichen Kampfpanzer geliefert, sondern es wurden nur sowjetische Panzer geliefert, ich dazu letztens auch ein Interview verlinkt, wo ein höherer ukrainischer Militärangehöriger gesagt hat, sie wöllten lieber die bekannten Panzer und sie möchten kein Logistik Chaos. 

Deutschland wird nun mal, ob nun negativ oder positiv, als die stärkste Kraft in der EU angesehen und entsprechend hoch sind auch die Erwartungen, da wird es halt auch mal negative Stimme geben, aber dass ist jetzt nichts, wo ich mich darüber aufregen würde. 

Dieses ewige mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, was auch gerne  @Sparanus macht, ist meinen Augen keine gute Eigenschaft. Wenn ihr einen scheiß Job macht, könnt ihr euch gegenüber der "Kläger/Kunden", auch nicht hinstellen und sagen, schau mal, der ist auch nicht besser als wir. Möchtet ihr mir also erzählen die Abläufe und Kommunikation laufen so gut?

Wollen wir jetzt wirklich jedes Land durchgehen und dann bewerten, wie gut die geliefert haben. 

Keine Ahnung woher jetzt die Türkei um die Ecke kommt, aber die Türkei ist mit beiden Parteien des Krieges gut, ich bezweifle das sie Panzer liefern und so weit ich mich erinnern kann, haben die gar keine Waffen geliefert, haben jedoch im Gegensatz zur Schweiz und Israel kein Waffenembargo. 

Italien haben wir mit Draghi verloren, mal davon abgesehen sind die Pleite und bei denen dürfen schon russische Propagandisten im Fernsehen auftreten. 

Spanien und Portugal sind auch schwach und liefern halt paar gepanzerte Transporter. 

Frankreich liefert hauptsächlich seine Haubitzen und da sogar aus dem aktiven Bestand, vlt ist deren Rüstungsindustrie schon bei der Serienfertigung und keine Manufaktur, wie bei uns.

Hat UK mehr geliefert als Deutschland, keine Ahnung, aber deren Kommunikation und Handeln ist deutlich besser. Da werden halt einfach mal Sachen im Ausland gekauft und aufbereitet, alte Boot fertig gemacht und übergeben oder es wird eine eigene Plattform für den Abschuss von Raketen gebaut. 

Zu den Lieferungen der US und der ehemaligen Ostblock Ländern hatte ich auch schon mal etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Zahlreichen Angebote kamen aus der deutschen Industrie und nicht von der Bundeswehr.


Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass nach den großspurigen Tönen ein kleinlautes "Wir brauchen auch Zeit" kam?
Die haben es geschafft in 3 Monaten 6 Marder bereit zu machen. 6!
Den Vorwurf an die BReg greift die Presse gerne auf, das zurückrudern der Industrie nicht so sehr.

Und nein, es ist kein mit Finger auf andere zeigen, man sagt einfach nur, dass die anderen auch Grenzen haben.
Was auch an der Produktion liegt, die USA stellen zum Beispiel nur so viele HIMARS Raketen pro Jahr her wie
die Ukraine in 2 bis 4 Monaten verschießt. Da hat man ein gewisses Delta.

Wenn ich sage, dass xy auch nur so und so viel liefert ist das einfach nur ein Hinweis darauf, dass jeder gewissen Zwängen unterliegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Erdogan ist kein Stiefellecker Putins sondern sieht sich auf einer ähnlichen Stufe mit ihm.
> Würde Erdogan wirklich zu Putin stehen würden wir die türkischen Drohnen nicht in der Ukraine sehen.


Ich sagte ja auch nicht das Erdogan ein Stiefellecker Putins ist, sondern nach wie vor seinen Stiefel leckt.
Erdogan versucht beide Seiten soweit wie möglich nicht völlig zu verärgern, um für sich weiterhin Vorteile aus beiden Seiten zu schlagen.

Außerdem weiß Erdogan, würden die steigenden Zahlen russischer Urlauber, die in die Türkei kommen wegbrechen, würde es für die wirtschaftlich sowieso schon angeschlagene und düstere Türkei auf einen Schlag noch zappendüsterer aussehen und das würde auch seine Position an der Macht weiter schwächen.

*edit* Und Russland scheint auch weiterhin Odessa zu beschießen, heute soll die Stadt wieder mit 2 russischen Raketen beschossen worden sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p02RTt-vNug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man kann also wohl zweifelsfrei sagen, nicht das man es schon vorher ahnen konnte, die Getreideverträge sind den Russen herzlich egal, freundlich formuliert.


----------



## Optiki (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dir ist schon aufgefallen, dass nach den großspurigen Tönen ein kleinlautes "Wir brauchen auch Zeit" kam?
> Die haben es geschafft in 3 Monaten 6 Marder bereit zu machen. 6!
> Den Vorwurf an die BReg greift die Presse gerne auf, das zurückrudern der Industrie nicht so sehr.


das ist richtig, aber dann können wir die auch nicht Griechenland anbieten. Das Thema hatten wir aber auch schon mehrmals, damals habe ich auch schon gesagt, wir lassen uns von den vorführen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und nein, es ist kein mit Finger auf andere zeigen, man sagt einfach nur, dass die anderen auch Grenzen haben.
> Was auch an der Produktion liegt, die USA stellen zum Beispiel nur so viele HIMARS Raketen pro Jahr her wie
> die Ukraine in 2 bis 4 Monaten verschießt. Da hat man ein gewisses Delta.
> 
> Wenn ich sage, dass xy auch nur so und so viel liefert ist das einfach nur ein Hinweis darauf, dass jeder gewissen Zwängen unterliegt.


Bitte, ich schreibt davon, dass die Bundeswehr behauptet sie müssen noch ein Update machen, damit sie das Ding in X Wochen abgeben können, während sie auf ihre Website Bilder haben, wo genau die Munition mit einem Mars II verschossen wird. Dann sollen sie halt sagen, sie müssen aufbereitet werden und es muss noch etwas angepasst werden und das wird ein paar Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wird es wirklich an dem Update liegen, aber meine Güte, dass erzähle ich doch nicht. 

Deine Antwort, aber die anderen Liefern auch kaum schneller, also HIMARS war schneller da und die aus England war auch schneller da und jetzt?

Natürlich brauchen die anderen Länder auch ihre Zeit, aber die treffen nicht solche Aussagen und wenn du solche Sachen ausdrücken willst, dann solltest du sie in Zukunft vlt auch schreiben. 

Die USA hatte schon vor Monaten die HIMARS auf der Liste und ist dann zurückrudert, weil sie gar nicht so viele System haben, genau das habe ich auch schon vor Wochen negativ angekreidet. Die Produktion der Raketen wurden jetzt schon erhöht, aber noch keine Wochenende oder Feiertagsschicht.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Und Russland scheint auch weiterhin Odessa zu beschießen, heute soll die Stadt wieder mit 2 russischen Raketen beschossen worden sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Stadt Odessa von den Russen beschossen worden oder soll sie beschossen worden sein? Oder war es ein Küstendorf? Wo kommt die Zahl von den 2 Raketen her? Was ein Moorloch! Die angegebene Quelle gibt es leider nicht her! Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen?

Was hat deiner Meinung nach der Beschuss der Stadt Odessa oder dem Küsten-Dorf mit der vertraglichen Zusicherung der Unversehrtheit von Förderanlagen für Getreide im Hafen von Odessa zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> aber dann können wir die auch nicht Griechenland anbieten.


Mit entsprechender Lieferzeit schon. Das sollte ja der Ringtausch sein.


Optiki schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es wirklich an dem Update liegen, aber meine Güte, dass erzähle ich doch nicht.


Ich dachte du möchtest offene Kommunikation?


Optiki schrieb:


> Deine Antwort, aber die anderen Liefern auch kaum schneller, also HIMARS war schneller da und die aus England war auch schneller da und jetzt?


HIMARS ist ein anderes System und wie gesagt aus GB war das unwesentlich schneller.
Frag mich nicht warum, aber auch dafür könnte es Gründe geben wie, dass die Soldaten der Ukraine schon Englisch können, aber kein Deutsch und man so auf ein paar Workarounds verzichten kann oder was auch immer.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die andere Diskussion wird jetzt wieder einfach wegignoriert und jetzt gibt ein Diskussion um was eigentlich, der gekrängte Stolz für Deutschland?


Welche andere Diskussion?

Ich vertrete keinen gekränkten Stolz von Deutschland.
Mir ist das sogar völlig wurscht, ob was von D. geliefert wird oder nicht.
Ich will nur verstehen, warum in D. das  selbstgeisselnd thematisiert wird und woanders nicht und warum ausgerechnet die USA wieder mal mehr alle alle anderen zusammen tun und hinterher es wieder US-bashing gibt.

Und das Thema Türkei kam deswegen von mir auf, weil ausgerechnet die in "erweiterter Interessens- und Bündnisperspektive" über ausreichend älteres Panzergerät in Massen auf dem Papier besitzen.
Wo genau ist dein Problem?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> und warum ausgerechnet die USA wieder mal mehr alle alle anderen zusammen tun


Das mag auch daran liegen dass die USA militärisch das zigfache an Material haben im Vergleich zu  den kaputtgesparten europäischen Armeen...
Mal ehrlich, wenn die Amis mehr schwere Waffen liefern als wir überhaupt funktionsfähig im Bestand haben fällt das bei denen im Lager wohl noch nicht mal groß auf dass was fehlt. 

Das Bashing verstehe ich da auch nicht wirklich. Klar haben die sich nicht in allen Konflikten mit Ruhm bekleckert (Weltpolizei USA, bevor uns einer ruft sind wir schon da und so) aber aktuell kann Europa (mal wieder) ziemlich froh sein dass sie die Amis haben.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das mag auch daran liegen dass die USA militärisch das zigfache an Material haben im Vergleich zu  den kaputtgesparten europäischen Armeen...
> Mal ehrlich, wenn die Amis mehr schwere Waffen liefern als wir überhaupt funktionsfähig im Bestand haben fällt das bei denen im Lager wohl noch nicht mal groß auf dass was fehlt.


d´accord
Ich höre nur jetzt schon die netten Aussagen von den Sofawohlfühldemokraten wenn der Ganze Spuk mal wieder vorbei ist:
Hätten die nur nicht, Einmischung, mit Waffen vollgepumpt, nicht verhandelt usw., das übliche US-gebashe eben, weil sie das tun, wozu wir gar nicht in der Lage sind.


----------



## JePe (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich denke die UKR und NATO könnten das auch, wenn sie es denn wollten.



Tust Du so doof oder bist Du es am Ende etwa?!

Es gibt genau zwei Szenarien:

1 - Russland stellt den Kampf ein und zieht seine Truppen nach Russland zurueck. Dann ist der Krieg vorbei.
2 - Die Ukraine stellt den Widerstand ein. Dann hoert die Ukraine auf zu existieren.

Die NATO kann nicht aufhoeren zu kaempfen - denn sie tut es nicht. Ausser vielleicht in den Fantasiewelten von Lawrow und dem Journalistenimitat Roeper.



brooker schrieb:


> Und das liegt nicht daran, dass Lawrow früher nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat(...)



Ist das derselbe Lawrow, der noch am 23. Februar alle Appelle des Westens, die Ukraine nicht anzugreifen, als antirussische Hysterie abgetan hat?



brooker schrieb:


> (...)sondern ist die logisch, zwingende Reaktion auf die Aktionen des Westens und der UKR.



Es gibt keine ukrainischen Aktionen - nur eine einzige Reaktion: Landesverteidigung. Und es gibt auch keine Aktionen des Westens - ausser dem Angegriffenen in Kleinstmengen Mittel zur Verfuegung zu stellen, um sich gegen den Angreifer zu wehren.



brooker schrieb:


> Für Sowjet Technik reicht eine 80km breite neutrale Zone, für US Technik müssen es über 400km sein.



Wenn man eine Macke hat, ergibt das bestimmt einen Sinn. Ungluecklicherweise hatte ich bei der letzten Zaehlung noch alle Tassen im Schrank und kann nur vermuten, was Du uns damit sagen moechtest. Doch nicht etwa, dass die Reichweite der Waffen meines Nachbarn automatisch ein notfalls gewaltsam durchsetzbares Recht auf eine beliebig grosse "neutrale Zone" begruendet?

Sollte es das sein, was Du meinst - think twice. Denn dann haette die NATO jedes Recht, Kaliningrad auszuloeschen.



brooker schrieb:


> Man könnte die Aussage auch problemlos umdrehen: wenige Stunden nachdem ein Abkommen unterzeichnet wurde, nutzt die UKR diesen neuen Freiraum aus und landet mit einem schnellen, wendigen Boot aus Rumänien kommend Waffen im Hafen von Odessa an, ganz in der Nähe der Getreide Docks.



Ukrainische Boote koennen sich in ukrainischen Gewaessern frei bewegen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Deine dummdreiste Art, den russischen Angriffskrieg verklausuliert als legitim zu verkaufen, ist so armselig wie aussichtslos.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)kalibrt(...)



Falls es noch einen Beweis gebraucht haette, wes Geistes Kind Du bist - damit waere er erbracht.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Im Sinne der Bedrohungslage sollte es eher auf russischem Staatsgebiet eine demilitarisierte Zone von 400 km Tiefe geben - das würde Sinn machen, bevor irgendwann wieder mal 200.000 Mann an der ukrainischen Grenze dumm herumstehen.

Genau genommen finde ich diese Idee sogar richtig gut...


----------



## JePe (27. Juli 2022)

Same here.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

> +++ 12:22 Moskau: Mehr als 100 HIMARS-Raketensysteme zerstört +++​Die russischen Streitkräfte zerstören nach Angaben des Verteidigungsministeriums in Moskau bei ihren Angriffen auf die Region Dnipropetrowsk am Sonntag mehr als 100 HIMARS-Raketensysteme. Bereits zuvor hat Russland erklärt, es seien mehrere von westlichen Staaten gelieferte HIMARS-Systeme zerstört worden. Die Ukraine widerspricht dem allerdings.



Besteht das ganze Leben bei den Russen eigentlich nur aus Lügen und Märchen?
Bei solchen Meldungen fällt es mir immer schwer, vor lauter lachen nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, das ist teilweise "gefährlich"


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besteht das ganze Leben bei den Russen eigentlich nur aus Lügen und Märchen?
> Bei solchen Meldungen fällt es mir immer schwer, vor lauter lachen nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, das ist teilweise "gefährlich"


Hehe, zumal die Ukraine erst  so um die 12  Systeme geliefert bekommen hat und in Summe 16 bekommen soll.

Vielleicht meinen die Raketengeschosse, dann wären es gerade mal 1,5 Salven für die 12 Systeme gewesen, was vernachlässigbar und verschmerzbar wäre.


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besteht das ganze Leben bei den Russen eigentlich nur aus Lügen und Märchen?
> Bei solchen Meldungen fällt es mir immer schwer, vor lauter lachen nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, das ist teilweise "gefährlich"


Russland hat in so ziemlich jeder Kategorie _mindestens_ das Dreifache dessen zerstört, was die Ukraine überhaupt zur Verfügung hat.

Sicherlich sind die russischen Streitkräfte einfach nur besonders gründlich und wollen beim Zerstören kein Risiko eingehen ...


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besteht das ganze Leben bei den Russen eigentlich nur aus Lügen und Märchen?
> Bei solchen Meldungen fällt es mir immer schwer, vor lauter lachen nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, das ist teilweise "gefährlich"



Ich vermute, dass es sich bei den 100 um einen schlichten Schreibfehler in der Headline handelt. Da der Beitrag selbst vermutlich nicht gelesen oder bewusst ignoriert wurde, kam es zu dieser Meldung, aus der Quelle die @Don-71 sicher nachreicht.

RT meldet unter der Headline:

Liveticker zum Ukraine-Krieg: Russland meldet 120 liquidierte ukrainische Kämpfer und 100 HIMARS


13:10 Uhr
*10 HIMARS- und Olcha-Raketengeschosse in Cherson-Gebiet abgefangen*
Die russische Flugabwehr hat über der Stadt Cherson und den Siedlungen Antonowka und Briljowka im Gebiet Cherson zehn Raketen der Mehrfachraketenwerfer-Systeme Olcha und HIMARS abgefangen. Dies gab Generalleutnant Igor Konaschenkow, offizieller Sprecher des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums, am Mittwoch bekannt:


> _"10 Geschosse der Mehrfachraketen-Systeme Olcha und HIMARS wurden über den Siedlungen Antonowka und Briljowka in der Region Cherson sowie über der Stadt Cherson abgefangen."_











						Liveticker zum Ukraine-Krieg: Russland meldet 120 getötete ukrainische Kämpfer, 100 zerstörte HIMARS
					

Russland führt gemeinsam mit den Streitkräften der Donbass-Republiken eine Militäroperation in der Ukraine durch. Der Westen reagiert mit immer neuen Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine und beispiellosen Sanktionen. Hier lesen Sie die neuesten Entwicklungen.




					pressefreiheit.rtde.live


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

Reederverband: Ukraine-Getreideexporte als Herausforderung​Aktualisiert am 27.07.2022, 13:05 Uhr
Hamburg/Kopenhagen (dpa) - Die von den Kriegsparteien Russland und Ukraine vereinbarten ukrainischen Getreideexporte werden die maritime Logistik aus Sicht des internationalen Reederverbandes Bimco vor eine beispiellose Herausforderung stellen.

Weil die drei ukrainischen Häfen Odessa, Tschornomorsk und Juschnyj "in den letzten fünf Jahren noch nie eine so große Menge Getreide umgeschlagen haben", könnten sich die geplanten Exporte als Herausforderung erweisen, heißt es in einer Mitteilung des Verbandes vom Mittwoch in Bagsværd bei Kopenhagen. "Selbst wenn die Hafenlogistik beschleunigt wird, um die Exporte zu beschleunigen, wird die Notwendigkeit, die Schiffe in die Häfen hinein und aus ihnen heraus zu eskortieren, wahrscheinlich zu einer gewissen Überlastung führen", sagte Bimco-Analyst Niels Rasmussen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass sie es hinbekommen! 
Ich frage mich, wieso vereinbart man Mengen die selbst zu Friedenszeiten nie abgewickelt wurden und obwohl eine schlechte Ernte in der UKR prognostiziert wurde. Insbesondere wegen der Kampfhandlungen. Und wenn ich da lese, dass man statt der 5Mio Tonnen pro Monat nun sogar 8 Mio Tonnen pro Monat schaffen möchte. Wow. Für den Rest der Welt kann es nur gut sein!






						Reederverband: Ukraine-Getreideexporte als Herausforderung
					

Die von den Kriegsparteien Russland und Ukraine vereinbarten ukrainischen Getreideexporte werden die maritime Logistik aus Sicht des internationalen Reederverbandes Bimco vor eine beispiellose Herausforderung stellen.




					www.gmx.net
				




➤ Ukrainische Häfen für Getreideausfuhr haben "Arbeit wieder aufgenommen"​
*14:25 Uhr*
Die drei für die Getreideausfuhr bestimmten Häfen der Ukraine haben nach Angaben der Marine ihre "Arbeit wieder aufgenommen". Die Häfen von Odessa, Tschornomorsk und Piwdenny seien wieder in Betrieb, auch wenn für die Sicherheit der Konvois noch Einiges zu tun übrig bleibe, erklärte die ukrainische Marine am Mittwoch. Die Ukraine und Russland hatten am vergangenen Freitag zwei separate, aber inhaltlich identische Abkommen unterzeichnet, welche die Wiederaufnahme der Ausfuhr von Getreide über das Schwarze Meer regeln.

Die Ukraine und Russland verpflichten sich darin, sichere Korridore für die Frachtschiffe zu respektieren und dort auf militärische Aktivitäten zu verzichten. Bei der Abfahrt aus der Ukraine sollen die Frachtschiffe von ukrainischen Militärbooten begleitet werden.

Das Abkommen gilt zunächst für vier Monate. Wenn pro Monat etwa acht Millionen Tonnen Getreide ausgeführt werden können, würden vier Monate ausreichen, um das derzeit blockierte Getreide in einer Größenordnung von 25 Millionen Tonnen auszuführen.









						Ukrainische Häfen für Getreideausfuhr haben "Arbeit wieder aufgenommen"
					

Die drei für die Getreideausfuhr bestimmten Häfen der Ukraine haben nach Angaben der Marine ihre "Arbeit wieder aufgenommen". Die Häfen von Odessa, Tschornomorsk und Piwdenny sollen wieder in Betrieb sein. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland hat in so ziemlich jeder Kategorie _mindestens_ das Dreifache dessen zerstört, was die Ukraine überhaupt zur Verfügung hat.
> 
> Sicherlich sind die russischen Streitkräfte einfach nur besonders gründlich und wollen beim Zerstören kein Risiko eingehen ...


Im Gegensatz zur Russland hat die Ukraine eine Armee und keinen bunten Kampfverband. Da man dort im Gegensatz zum Russen die eigenen Soldaten eben nicht als Kanonenfutter ins Feindland schickt um Stellungen aufzuspüren, würde ich behaupten dass die ukrainischen Verluste mit Sicherheit kleiner ausfallen als die der Russen.

Allein wieviel Material und Fahrzeug man kampflos erbeutet hat weil die Russen flohen in Panik...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso vereinbart man Mengen die selbst zu Friedenszeiten nie abgewickelt wurden


Weil es einen 5-Monatigen Rückstau gibt.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besteht das ganze Leben bei den Russen eigentlich nur aus Lügen und Märchen?
> Bei solchen Meldungen fällt es mir immer schwer, vor lauter lachen nicht vom Stuhl zu fallen, das ist teilweise "gefährlich"


Dort funktioniert es weil die russ Nation so aufgeklärt ist wie ein Stein. Lügen und Märchen, dafür steht Russland im Grunde genommen aber schon über 1000 Jahre. Scheint Teil russ Volksmentalität gleich aller Generationen zu sein


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Interessante Meldung:

nTV
+++ 15:17 Bericht: Bundesregierung genehmigt Verkauf von 100 Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine +++​Die Bundesregierung genehmigt laut einem "Spiegel"-Bericht den Verkauf von 100 modernen Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine. Bereits am 13. Juli erteilte demnach das zuständige Wirtschaftsministerium von Robert Habeck dem deutschen Rüstungshersteller Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) eine Herstellungsgenehmigung für die Systeme vom Typ "Panzerhaubitze2000". Schon im April hatte die Ukraine laut dem Bericht bei KMW angefragt, ob man die Haubitzen direkt vom Hersteller erwerben könne. Daraufhin hatte KMW umgehend ein entsprechendes Angebot abgegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Scheinbar sind die Ukrainer also so zufrieden mit der PzH 2000, das sie jetzt also direkt mal 100 neue Fahrzeuge aus der Rüstungsindustrie ordern.
Ist doch im Grunde auch für uns eine gute Nachricht, wenigstens mal ein Rüstungsprojekt aus dem Verteidigungsministerium, das dann auch in der Praxis gute Ergebnise abliefert.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessante Meldung:
> 
> nTV
> +++ 15:17 Bericht: Bundesregierung genehmigt Verkauf von 100 Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine +++​Die Bundesregierung genehmigt laut einem "Spiegel"-Bericht den Verkauf von 100 modernen Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine. Bereits am 13. Juli erteilte demnach das zuständige Wirtschaftsministerium von Robert Habeck dem deutschen Rüstungshersteller Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) eine Herstellungsgenehmigung für die Systeme vom Typ "Panzerhaubitze2000". Schon im April hatte die Ukraine laut dem Bericht bei KMW angefragt, ob man die Haubitzen direkt vom Hersteller erwerben könne. Daraufhin hatte KMW umgehend ein entsprechendes Angebot abgegeben.


Sehr erfreulich, man kann jetzt nur hoffen, das sie in der Lage sind die Produktion hochzufahren und mehr als eine Einheit im Monat produzierbar wird. Mit 5-10 Einheiten im Monat wäre der Ukraine schon sehr geholfen.
Hoffentlich kann auch zeitnah ausreichend Munition beschafft oder eher produziert werden.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Andere Stückzahlliega im Kontext zum Ukrainekrieg:
Polen bestellt in Südkorea 1000 Stück Kampfpanzer  K2 "Black Panther" (und auch sonst viel Gedöhns):








						Polen bestellt tausend Panzer und Dutzende Kampfflugzeuge in Südkorea
					

Polen soll rund tausend Kampfpanzer, etwa 650 Haubitzen und 48 Kampfflugzeuge aus Südkorea erhalten. Das Land wappnet sich für den Fall der Fälle.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Andere Stückzahlliega im Kontext zum Ukrainekrieg:
> Polen bestellt in Südkorea 1000 Stück Kampfpanzer  K2 "Black Panther" (und auch sonst viel Gedöhns):
> 
> 
> ...


Auf der einen Seite gut, die Polen machen jetzt mit der Abschreckung ernst, andererseits könnte das bei unseren Politikern (Teilen) und friedensbewegten "Experten und Promis" dazu führen, das sie wieder der Abrüstung das Wort reden, weil man ist ja durch Polen geschützt.

Dazu verstehe ich nicht so ganz die Einkaufspolitik, gut Süd Korea gehört zum Westen, ist aber doch schon sehr weit entfernt, wenn man die Technik importierenn muss, auch wenn man in Lizenz produzieren kann.
Dazu hat man dann jetzt drei MBT  Systeme im Betrieb, das dürfte ganz schon Kuddel Muddel geben.
Es ist schon irgendwie bezeichnend das die Polen in Sachen Rüstung eh nichts von Europa wissen wollen, jetzt auch den USA den rücken kehren und sich mit Süd Korea zusammenschließen, immer den Ausreißer spielen.
Man wird sehen wo es hinführt!


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite gut, die Polen machen jetzt mit der Abschreckung ernst, andererseits könnte das bei unseren Politikern (Teilen) und friedensbewegten "Experten und Promis" dazu führen, das sie wieder der Abrüstung das Wort reden, weil man ist ja durch Polen geschützt.
> 
> Dazu verstehe ich nicht so ganz die Einkaufspolitik, gut Süd Korea gehört zum Westen, ist aber doch schon sehr weit entfernt, wenn man die Technik importierenn muss, auch wenn man in Lizenz produzieren kann.
> Dazu hat man dann jetzt drei MBT  Systeme im Betrieb, das dürfte ganz schon Kuddel Muddel geben.
> ...


Ist in Summe etwas schwierig zu beurteilen.
Gemäß dem Artikel wollen die eine größer Anzahl an K2 selbst in adaptierter Bauweise bauen.
Jetzt haben die um die 250 Leo 2 , bekommen ca. 300 A1 und jetzt eben noch 1000 K2.
Der Schwerpunkt wird wohl ab sofort in Südkorea liegen.
K. A. vielleicht bekommen sie die Stückzahlen nicht aus den USA oder der K2 ist besser als der A1 für die Polen - wer weiss das schon. Bin kein Panzerexperte... aber gefühlt ist das auch eine Kutsche nach Berlin, Leos und Nachfolger werden wohl kaum mehr von Polen gekauft werden.

Und hey, Südkorea baut ganz gutes Zeugs, die PKWs sind OK.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Hat außer Russland, China und Südkorea überhaupt jemand Fertigungsstraßen für wirklich  relevante Mengen neuer Panzer?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat außer Russland, China und Südkorea überhaupt jemand Fertigungsstraßen für wirklich  relevante Mengen neuer Panzer?


Glaube ich nicht, aber ich bin ebenfalls überzeugt, das wenn man in z.B. Deutschland oder den USA wollte oder müsste, würden innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten welche stehen. Das ist nun kein Hexenwerk eine Panzerfabrik aus dem Boden zu stampfen, dazu hat man zu viel Wissen und Erfahrung in der Massenproduktion von fahrbaren Vehikeln.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Andere Stückzahlliega im Kontext zum Ukrainekrieg:
> Polen bestellt in Südkorea 1000 Stück Kampfpanzer  K2 "Black Panther" (und auch sonst viel Gedöhns):
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht nur Polen, sämtliche Länder mit Grenze oder Nähe zu Russland rüsten jetzt fleißig auf. 

So viel ich weiß sollen aber nur knapp 200 Stück K2 direkt gekauft werden, und 800 Stück sollen dann aus polnischer Fertigung kommen. Man erwarb beim Kauf gleichzeitig die Lizenz für den K2. Das wird auch der Hauptgrund sein weshalb Polen sich lieber den teuersten Panzer der Welt zu Hause baut anstatt Lichtjahre auf mögliche deutsche Leos 2A7 zu warten. Zeit ist eben ein Faktor aber vorallem strebt Polen in der Rüstung eine Unabhängigkeit an und das eigtl schon seit zwei Jahrzehnten. 

Der Abrahams als künftiger Standartpanzer des Heeres fällt dann wohl raus denn man spricht in Warschau von künftiger Produktion von 2000 K2 Panzern für Polen gestreckt auf zwei Jahrzehnte. Die Abrahams sind dann also nur für jetzt als Notlösung und werden in Zukunft keine große Rolle spielen. Die poln alten Leo2 dürften dann auch eingemottet und verkauft werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessante Meldung:
> 
> nTV
> +++ 15:17 Bericht: Bundesregierung genehmigt Verkauf von 100 Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine +++​Die Bundesregierung genehmigt laut einem "Spiegel"-Bericht den Verkauf von 100 modernen Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine. Bereits am 13. Juli erteilte demnach das zuständige Wirtschaftsministerium von Robert Habeck dem deutschen Rüstungshersteller Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) eine Herstellungsgenehmigung für die Systeme vom Typ "Panzerhaubitze2000". Schon im April hatte die Ukraine laut dem Bericht bei KMW angefragt, ob man die Haubitzen direkt vom Hersteller erwerben könne. Daraufhin hatte KMW umgehend ein entsprechendes Angebot abgegeben.


Sollte das stimmen ist es nur ein zeichen dafür, das man spiele wie "ich kürz dir die gas-lieferung" immer zu zweit spielt.  

Zum thema polen und panzer, kennt jemand die preisschilder vom leo und dem K2?


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum thema polen und panzer, kennt jemand die preisschilder vom leo und dem K2?


Nun ja, nur "Wiki":
K2: ca. 8.5 Mio. $ (2009)
Leo2: Systempreis 3 bis 7 Mio. Euro (such  dir was raus)
M1: Angabe Wiki verwirrt, um die 500.000 $ (???) kann ich ja kaum glauben...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum thema polen und panzer, kennt jemand die preisschilder vom leo und dem K2?


Nicht wirklich, der A7V wird mit Stückpreis 15 Millionen Euro angeben, ist aber die State of the Art Variante mit allem drum und drann inklusive _APS._


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> M1: Angabe Wiki verwirrt, um die 500.000 $ (???) kann ich ja kaum glauben...


Das war die Planung Anfang der 70er Jahre. Je nach Jahr und Version findet man Angaben zwischen 5 bis 10 Millionen pro Stück.


----------



## Optiki (27. Juli 2022)

Die 100 Haubitzen sind dann 2040 fertig, da ist die Ukraine schon 20-mal pleite, aber Glückwunsch an die deutsche Rüstungsmanufaktur.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, nur "Wiki":
> K2: ca. 8.5 Mio. $ (2009)
> Leo2: Systempreis 3 bis 7 Mio. Euro (such  dir was raus)
> M1: Angabe Wiki verwirrt, um die 500.000 $ (???) kann ich ja kaum glauben...


... bei den Preisexplosionen der letzten Monate für vergütete Stähle wird da ganz sicher ne andere, viel größere Zahl stehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Russland möchte jetzt wohl gerne als Gegenleistung, für das an die Türkei gelieferte S-400 Raketenabwehrsystem, Drohnen von der Türkei haben.
Zudem will Russland wohl, bei einem Treffen zwischen Erdogan und Putin, am 5 August, vorschlagen gemeinsam an Drohnen zu entwickeln:









						Seit Kriegsbeginn 31 Reisen deutscher Extremisten in der Ukraine registriert
					

Erstmals seit Beginn des Ukraine-Krieges im Februar haben die Außenminister der USA und Russlands direkt miteinander gesprochen. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de
				




Na ist unser Erdogan nicht ein wunderbares trojanisches Pferd, direkt im eignen Hof?


----------



## Rolk (27. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum thema polen und panzer, kennt jemand die preisschilder vom leo und dem K2?



Ich finde die Quellen gerade nicht mehr , aber Leo 2 A7V soll bei fast 17 Millionen liegen. Die neuen M1 die Polen bestellt hat lagen etwas tiefer. Ich glaube je 13 oder 14 Millionen? Der aktuelle K2 Preis würde mich auch interessieren... und natürlich KF51, da muss es für Vorbesteller schließlich auch eine Ansage gegeben haben.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man erwarb beim Kauf gleichzeitig die Lizenz für den K2. Das wird auch der Hauptgrund sein


So lese ich den Deal auch. Man wollte nicht unbedingt Koreanische Panzer, man wollte irgendwelche Panzer in Lizenz in Polen bauen. Höchstwahrscheinlich wäre das weder mit Deutschen noch mit US-Amerikanischen Modellen drin gewesen.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So lese ich den Deal auch.



Wo gibt es den Deal zum Nachlesen? Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den Deal zum Nachlesen? Danke.


Na beim oben bereits verlinkten Spiegel . https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/pole...dkorea-a-a7b19a7d-ed38-4d2b-a45f-f3cfa349894f


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß sollen aber nur knapp 200 Stück K2 direkt gekauft werden, und 800 Stück sollen dann aus polnischer Fertigung kommen.


Woher stammt diese Info? Ich kann dazu im Spiegelbericht nichts finden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Woher stammt diese Info? Ich kann dazu im Spiegelbericht nichts finden.


Pressestelle Polnische Regierung, DPA, Reuters etc.
Was soll die Frage, glaubst du der Spiegel saugt sich das aus den Fingern, das werden die Polen wohl bei ihrer täglichen Pressekonferenz ausgespuckt haben, genauso wie das bei Pressekonferenzen von deutschen Regierungen abläuft, wenn sie etwas verkünden, durch die Pressesprecher.

Nach einem Blick in den Artikel, ist die Quelle AFP.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So lese ich den Deal auch. Man wollte nicht unbedingt Koreanische Panzer, man wollte irgendwelche Panzer in Lizenz in Polen bauen. Höchstwahrscheinlich wäre das weder mit Deutschen noch mit US-Amerikanischen Modellen drin gewesen.


Der K2 ist nicht unbedingt irgendein Panzer, sondern der beste Panzer im bergigen Gelände wie ich so las. Also der kann schon was darf man meinen. Aber ja in Polen scheint es primär um die Lizenzen zu gehen, was auch kein Wunder ist. Länder dieser Größe versuchen immer unabhängig zu sein, statt das gesamte Heer mit sau-teurem Spielzeug aus den Schmieden des Auslands auszustatten. Die polnischen Krab (Artillerie) stammen ebenfalls ursprünglich aus Südkorea, um 2018 rum mit Lizenzen erworben und jetzt bestellt die Ukraine sie on mass aus rein polnischer Fertigung. Experten jdfalls sehen den Einkauf der K2 Lizenzen positiv genau wie die Krab Lizenzen vor 4 Jahren. Würde Mal sagen obwohl teuer macht Warschau dennoch das beste draus.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

So langsam scheint die ukrainische Armee um Cherson rum ernst zu machen.

Man hat jetzt scheinbar auch die letzte noch nutzbare Brücke über den Dnepr mit HIMARS unbrauchbar gemacht.
Heißt, die russische Armee kann jetzt nur noch über die Straße M14 / P47 über den ca. 50km entfernten Übergang über den Damm bei Nowa Kachowka Nachschub nach Cherson bringen und Truppen zurückziehen.
Diesen können die Ukrainer natürlich nicht zerstören, da sie sonst alles unterhalb des Dammes, inkl. Cherson, überfluten würden:









						Cherson · Cherson, Ukraine, 73000
					

Cherson, Ukraine, 73000




					www.google.com
				




Wenn die russische Armee jetzt auch noch die Kontrolle über die M14 / P47 zwischen Cherson und Nowa Kachowka verliert, sind die russischen Kräfte auf der Flussseite im Gebiet Cherson faktisch abgeschnitten und in der Stadt eingekesselt.
Ich denke das wird daher natürlich auch der nächste logische Schritt der ukrainischen Armee sein, die Kontrolle über die M14 / P47 zu erlangen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn die russische Armee jetzt noch die Kontrolle über die M14 zwischen Cherson und Nowa Kachowka verliert, sind die russischen Kräfte auf der Flussseite von Cherson faktisch abgeschnitten und in der Stadt eingekesselt.


Dann kriegen sie ne Abreibung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

angeblich sind die ruzzen schon dabei, ne pontonbrücke über den fluß zu bauen - mit reichlich problemen, weil der doch recht breit ist.

weshalb ich aber eigentlich hier bin...
Russlands BIP soll um 40 % gesunken sein, die Sanktionen sollen ordentlich reinknallen und finanziell soll es sogar noch schlimmer aussehen.









						Business Retreats and Sanctions Are Crippling the Russian Economy
					

As the Russian invasion of Ukraine enters into its fifth month, a common narrative has emerged that the unity of the world in standing up to Russia has somehow



					papers.ssrn.com


----------



## behemoth85 (27. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kriegen sie ne Abreibung.


Die kriegen sie doch schon seit Beginn lol


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> angeblich sind die ruzzen schon dabei, ne pontonbrücke über den fluß zu bauen - mit reichlich problemen, weil der doch recht breit ist.


Selbst wenn sie die überhaupt fertig bekommen, lange stehen wird sie mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie die überhaupt fertig bekommen, lange stehen wird sie mit Sicherheit nicht.


Bei der derzeitigen Zielgenauigkeit russischer Systeme schätze ich, die steht die nächsten hundert Jahre...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Zielgenauigkeit russischer Systeme schätze ich, die steht die nächsten hundert Jahre...


Eh ne, die Ukrainer werden wohl auf die Schießen und die zielen bekanntlich mit ausgereifteren Systemen.


----------



## compisucher (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eh ne, die Ukrainer werden wohl auf die Schießen und die zielen bekanntlich mit ausgereifteren Systemen.


Ach Schande, ich habe verstanden, die Ukrainer bauen eine...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

Hier mal die Übersetzung der Studie von weiter vorn, damits auch gelesen wird. .
Sieht n bissel wie *Z*appeduster aus, würd ich sagen.



> Während die russische Invasion in der Ukraine in den fünften Monat geht, hat sich ein allgemeines Narrativ herausgebildet, wonach die Einheit der Welt im Widerstand gegen Russland irgendwie zu einem "wirtschaftlichen Zermürbungskrieg geworden ist, der seinen Tribut vom Westen fordert", angesichts der angeblichen "Widerstandsfähigkeit" und sogar "Prosperität" der russischen Wirtschaft. Dies ist schlichtweg unwahr - und spiegelt die weit verbreiteten, aber faktisch unrichtigen Missverständnisse darüber wider, wie sich die russische Wirtschaft inmitten des Exodus von über 1.000 globalen Unternehmen und internationaler Sanktionen tatsächlich behauptet.
> 
> Dass diese Missverständnisse fortbestehen, ist nicht überraschend. Seit der Invasion hat der Kreml in seinen Wirtschaftsberichten immer mehr die Rosinen herausgepickt, indem er ungünstige Daten selektiv aussortiert und nur diejenigen veröffentlicht hat, die günstiger sind. Diese von Putin ausgewählten Statistiken werden dann achtlos in den Medien verbreitet und von unzähligen wohlmeinenden, aber unvorsichtigen Experten verwendet, um Prognosen zu erstellen, die übermäßig und unrealistisch günstig für den Kreml sind.
> 
> ...


edit:
das war nur die kurz-/ zusammenfassung, hier komplett als Präsentation:





						Box
					






					yale.app.box.com
				



oder als pdf (118 Seiten):

https://kurzelinks.de/b4wv


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Hier mal die Übersetzung der Studie von weiter vorn, damits auch gelesen wird. .
> Sieht n bissel wie *Z*appeduster aus, würd ich sagen.


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, lese und interpretiere ist das eine Studie komplett aus Yale von den dortigen Wissenschaftlern und keine journalistische Feld, Wald und Wiesen Studie irgendeiner Zeitung, sondern das ganze basiert auf harten wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund?!
Na dann ist wirklich bald Zappenduster, das hört sich ähnlich schlimm an wie die Nachkriegsanalysen der Naziwirtschaft ab 1939.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

jep. schaut euch die präsentation bzw das pdf an, ich habs nochmal verlinkt, weiss aber nicht obs klappt. und speicherts gleich ab, ab dem 3. versuch oder so muss man einen account erstellen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> jep. schaut euch die präsentation bzw das pdf an, ich habs nochmal verlinkt, weiss aber nicht obs klappt. und speicherts gleich ab, ab dem 3. versuch oder so muss man einen account erstellen.


Ich gratuliere herzlich, mittlerweile ist es auch bei ntv, du warst aber schneller.








						"Sanktionen lähmen Russlands Wirtschaft"
					

Immer wieder heißt es, die Russland-Sanktionen zeigten zu wenig Wirkung, der Westen schade sich damit selbst mehr als Putin. Eine Analyse der US-Universität Yale widerspricht dieser Einschätzung. Im Gegenteil: Die Sanktionen seien für die russische Wirtschaft verheerend, schreiben die Autoren.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juli 2022)

danke, stimmt aber nicht so wirklich, ntv war schon 19:50 Uhr damit raus. Aber wer guckt dort schon.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil es einen 5-Monatigen Rückstau gibt.


... na ich bin gespannt was wirklich rausgeht. Denn selbst wenn in den Lägern vor 5 Monaten noch 20Miot lagerten, in der Zwischenzeit sind etliche Schiffe in Rumänien mit Getreide aus der UKR beladen worden und die Menschen in der UKR brauchen schließlich auch täglich was zu Essen.

Weiterhin ist die Frage der logistischen Machbarkeit in Frage gestellt worden - vgl. Beitrag oben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist die Frage der logistischen Machbarkeit in Frage gestellt worden - vgl. Beitrag oben.



Würde ich schauen ob ich andere Reedereien zum Aushelfen buche. Jene kann ich ja vorher in der Türkei mit RUS und UKR untersuchen lassen das alles Sauber ist. Dann nach Odessa einladen und wieder weg.

Russland sollte doch in der Lage sein zu sehen ob die Schiffe Zwischenstopps machen. Von mir aus würden ich auf jeden Schiff ein Beobachter dieser 3 Nationen haben. Problem gelöst soweit.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... na ich bin gespannt was wirklich rausgeht. Denn selbst wenn in den Lägern vor 5 Monaten noch 20Miot lagerten, in der Zwischenzeit sind etliche Schiffe in Rumänien mit Getreide aus der UKR beladen worden und die Menschen in der UKR brauchen schließlich auch täglich was zu Essen.
> 
> Weiterhin ist die Frage der logistischen Machbarkeit in Frage gestellt worden - vgl. Beitrag oben.


Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie du immer wieder,trotz unzähliger Beweise und Artikel mit den selben Behauptungen, um die Ecke kommst.
Was bezweckst du eigentlich damit?
Binnenschiffe und Züge können einen Bruchteil von Überseeschiffen laden und transportieren, das was die Ukraine seit Kriegsbegin per Zug und Binnenschiffe (Rumänien) raustransportieren konnte ist ein winziger Bruchteil dessen, was sie sonst in ihren Überseehäfen, mit Überseeschiffen exportiert bekommen haben.
Mann alle 2-3 Wochen der gleiche Unsinn von dir!

Die Getreideernte in Deutschland betrug 2021, 42 Millionen Tonnen, bei einem Land mit 83 Millionen Einwohnern, die der Ukraine 106,4 Millionen Tonnen, bei 44 Millionen Einwohner!
Und Deutschland kann sich selbst versorgen!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juli 2022)

zur nacht noch ein kleines update zu den frontlinien, gabs m.E. auch länger nicht mehr.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552422857283706880

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

*+++ 00:19 Ukraine beobachtet "massive" russische Truppenverlegung +++ *
Laut einem hochrangigen Berater des ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj unternimmt Russland eine "massive Verlegung" von Truppen in Richtung der drei südlichen Regionen Cherson, Melitopol und Saporischsia. Der Berater Oleksyj Arestowytsch bestätigt zudem frühere Angaben prorussischer Kräfte, wonach das zweitgrößte Kraftwerk des Landes in russischer Hand ist.









						+++ 09:03 Russland meldet keine Geländegewinne +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Da geht wohl der Arsch auf Grundeis!
Die ukrainischen Brigaden sollten rund um Charkiw, Isjum und Cherson den Druck aufrecht erhalten und im Don Bass fühlen was überhaupt noch da ist!
Um so breiter die Front, um so mehr Erfolge für die ukrainische Armee!
Die gesammte MARS "Armada" ist ein Gamechanger!
So viel dazu, das die Ruzzen angeblich 100 Himars zerstört haben 

Oder das sie die Raketen der MARS Werfer abfangen/abschießen können/könnten, mit ihrem neusten unbenannten und streng geheimen Flugabwehrsystem! Das Land das mit seinen militärischen Errungenschaften seit einem Jahrzehnt wie jeder drittklassige Teppichhändler hausieren geht?!

Hoffentlich sieht die Valium im Kanzleramt irgendwann noch ein, das die Marder und Leos 1 A5, durchaus mehr als Sinn machen für die Ukraine, anstatt auf deutschen Hinterhöfen zu verrotten!


----------



## Optiki (28. Juli 2022)

Verfallt mal nicht in einen Blutrauch, erstmal abwarten wie es läuft.

@Jahtari verfolge lieber auch @DefMon3 und https://twitter.com/Guderian_Xaba

War Monitor ist keine 1a Quelle, er ist sehr pro Ukraine und teilt keine Quellen, ich verweise da auf die Beschreibung, von Gregor Martin



> without the RU propaganda and UA whitewashing.



das sollte man immer beachten

zum Thema Russland trifft nichts und HIMARS hat alles verändert:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552141699606106112

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



daran erkennt man auch wieder, wie schlecht deren Aufklärung ist, sie haben teilweise gar keine Ahnung, was in den Lagern ist

Ich finde auch den Ansatz der Russen sehr schlau, neben der zerstörten Brücke, erstmal eine Fähre aufzubauen, mit der sie neben Material auch die Zivilbevölkerung übersetzten, wie war das nochmal mit dem Vorwurf der menschlichen Schild von der Seite der Russen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2022)

> 07:40 Uhr
> Britischer Geheimdienst: Offensive der Ukraine nimmt Fahrt auf​
> Die ukrainische Gegenoffensive im Gebiet Cherson im Süden des Landes nimmt nach britischer Einschätzung Fahrt auf. "Ihre Streitkräfte haben höchstwahrscheinlich einen Brückenkopf südlich des Flusses Inhulez errichtet, der die nördliche Grenze des von Russland besetzten Cherson bildet", teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in London mit. Der Inhulez ist ein Nebenfluss des Stroms Dnipro. Mithilfe vom Westen gelieferter Artillerie hätten die ukrainischen Streitkräfte mindestens drei Brücken über den Dnipro beschädigt, auf die Russland angewiesen sei, um seine besetzten Gebiete zu versorgen, hieß es unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstinformationen.
> 
> Eine davon sei die einen Kilometer lange Antoniwskyj-Brücke nahe der Stadt Cherson, die am Mittwoch erneut getroffen worden sei und nun höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr benutzt werden könne. Dadurch wirke die russische 49. Armee, die am Westufer des Dnipro stationiert sei, äußerst verwundbar, hieß es aus London weiter. Auch die Stadt Cherson als politisch bedeutendste Stadt unter russischer Kontrolle sei vom Rest der besetzten Gebiete nun so gut wie abgeschnitten. "Ihr Verlust würde die russischen Versuche, die Besatzung als Erfolg darzustellen, ernsthaft untergraben", so das britische Verteidigungsministerium.


Das ist doch mal wieder ein Lichtblick.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal wieder ein Lichtblick.


Im Grunde die Bestätigung von dem was ich gestern Abend ja schon geschrieben hatte. 





__





						Laden…
					





					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. Juli 2022)

Baykar Tech verschenkt mal wieder Dinge:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552575055900672000

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... muss den Putler mächtig wurmen, das - wo der doch neulichst erst genau darum gebettelt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

Einkesselung der 49. Armee jetzt!


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einkesselung der 49. Armee jetzt!


Für mich interessant daran ist, dass diese 49. Armee aus der Region Stawropol, Nordkaukasus kommt.
Die russische Südwestflanke wäre offen


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für mich interessant daran ist, dass diese 49. Armee aus der Region Stawropol, Nordkaukasus kommt.
> Die russische Südwestflanke wäre offen


Demnächst rollen bestimmt wieder Köpfe, den Oberbefehlshaber Ukraine Front hat er schon 2 x ausgetauscht, das sieht nach einer neuen Runde aus. 
Der angeblich so harte Hund aus Syrien ist auch schon in Ferien, wohl in der Lubjanka.
Da war selbst der Schnauzbart beständiger.


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Demnächst rollen bestimmt wieder Köpfe, den Oberbefehlshaber Ukraine Front hat er schon 2 x ausgetauscht, das sieht nach einer neuen Runde aus.


Die haben bestimmt noch Reserveoffiziere von der Kamchatka.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der angeblich so harte Hund aus Syrien ist auch schon in Ferien, wohl in der Lubjanka.


Netter Ort  für den Sommerurlaub, speziell ab dem 9. Untergeschoss wo man die Schreie nicht so hört...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da war selbst der Schnauzbart beständiger.


Lebt der noch?


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2022)

... mal ne Frage: wo bekommt die UKR jetzt eigentlich den Strom her, wenn der Russe doch nun einige Kernkraftwerke und das größte Kohlekraftwerk unter seine Kontrolle gebracht hat?


----------



## compisucher (28. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage: wo bekommt die UKR jetzt eigentlich den Strom her, wenn der Russe doch nun einige Kernkraftwerke und das größte Kohlekraftwerk unter seine Kontrolle gebracht hat?


Bitte sehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Kraftwerken_in_der_Ukraine

WENN die Ukraine etwas in Überfluss hat, dann ist das Strom und Wärme.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

Salve,

der "Freund" Medwedew entpuppt sich mal wieder als Blitzmerker!



> Die geplante Aufnahme Schwedens und Finnlands in die NATO ist Russland ein Dorn im Auge. Der frühere Kremlchef Medwedew moniert,* dass die Ostsee damit "von NATO-Staaten dominiert wird."* Er droht mit "symmetrischen" Reaktionsschritten.











						Medwedew: Werden auf NATO-Beitritt Finnlands reagieren
					

Die geplante Aufnahme Schwedens und Finnlands in die NATO ist Russland ein Dorn im Auge. Der frühere Kremlchef Medwedew moniert, dass die Ostsee damit "von NATO-Staaten dominiert wird." Er droht mit "symmetrischen" Reaktionsschritten.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Na das ihm das auch schon auffällt, das sind halt so die Konsequenzen wenn man völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege führt.


----------



## Tekkla (28. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das sind halt so die Konsequenzen wenn man völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege führt.


Das sehen die nur anders. Das Problem bei Menschen ist doch, dass sie, wenn sie sich ihre Lügengeschichten immer wieder selbst erzählen, diese am Ende als die Wahrheit sehen. Anders kann ich mir ansonsten nicht erklären wie man seitens der russischen Führung so deppert agieren kann.


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2022)

... ich denke die Russen wirken schon ordentlich im Hintergrund und deshalb sehe ich die tatsächliche Aufnahme von Finnland und Schweden noch in weiter Ferne, wenn überhaupt! Sicher bringt man es gern in den westlichen Medien, aber richtig fix ist da noch gar nix. Insbesondere die Türken haben ihre Karte bisher nicht aus der Hand gegeben und werden es auch nicht tun, solange bis die letzte Forderung nicht zu 100% umgesetzt ist. Und hier sollte man sich beeilen, sonst wird man erneut erleben, dass die Forderungen im Verlauf der Zeit anwachsen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich denke die Russen wirken schon ordentlich im Hintergrund und deshalb sehe ich die tatsächliche Aufnahme von Finnland und Schweden noch in weiter Ferne, wenn überhaupt! Sicher bringt man es gern in den westlichen Medien, aber richtig fix ist da noch gar nix. Insbesondere die Türken haben ihre Karte bisher nicht aus der Hand gegeben und werden es auch nicht tun, solange bis die letzte Forderung nicht zu 100% umgesetzt ist. Und auch hier sollte man sich beeilen, sonst wird man erneut erleben, dass die Forderungen anwachsen werden.


Soso, und du glaubst ernsthaft das nicht auf der anderen Seite auch sehr ordentlich im Hintergrund gewirkt wird?
Es ist vielleicht zu dir noch nicht vorgedrungen, aber der Membership Actiomplan *läuft*, Finnland und Schweden sitzen schon ab jetzt bei jeder Sitzung mit am Tisch, noch ohne Stimme, aber sie sitzen schon am Tisch.
Sobald das türkische Parlament ratifiziert ist der Drops gelutscht und irgend Jemand muss ja die Türkei soweit gebracht haben, das sie der Aufnahmeprozedur im "Endstadium" zugestimmt hat.
Wir warten es mal ab, aber deine Hoffnungen auf eine Nichtmitgliedschaft der beiden Länder in die Nato, scheinen ähnlich hoch zu sein, wie deine Hoffnungen auf einen schnellen und überragenden Sieg der Russischen Armee, am Begin des Krieges am 24-02-2022, was du hier ja auch unterschwellig verkündet hast und JePe dich dazu gestellt hat.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

Ab Samstag importiert die EU angeblich das 2,5fache an el. Energie aus der Ukraine.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552773706639970315

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						+++ 23:39 Selenskyj will EU mehr ukrainischen Strom liefern +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




mal sehen ob der ruSSe nächste woche dann anfängt, die kraftwerke zu zerbomben. spätestens dann dürfte auch dem letzten brooker ein licht aufgehen.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Ab Samstag importiert die EU angeblich das 2,5fache an el. Energie aus der Ukraine


Da werden die Russen richtig zittern, weil das so richtig viel ist ;o)

Aber es ist interessant zu wissen, dass bereits seit über 5 Jahren daran gearbeitet wird die UKR energetisch von Russland unabhängig zu machen und eine Anbindung ans EU-Netz zu generieren. Wenn man sich den Investitionsbedarf in das "maroden" Netzes in der UKR anschaut, weiss man endgültig diese Ankündigung einzuschätzen! Nebenbei werden sich die derzeitigen Europäischen Stromerzeuger über die Preise aus den Kernkraftwerken der UKR freuen, es passt natürlich auch richtig gut in die grüne Strom- und Preis-Strategie und außerdem wird die energetische Unabhängigkeit gefördert, in dem man mit einem nachweislich extrem korrupten Staat Energiegeschäfte macht. 

Das ganze Thema muss man sich mal in Ruhe auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, denn damit lässt sich nicht nur zufällig extrem viel Geld verdienen!









						Ukraine will mehr Strom in Europa verkaufen | Branchenbericht | Ukraine | Stromübertragung, -verteilung, -netze
					

Seit Mitte März 2022 ist das Stromnetz der Ukraine mit dem Netz der Europäischen Union verbunden. Die Synchronisierung bietet Chancen für beide Seiten,...




					www.gtai.de
				






compisucher schrieb:


> WENN die Ukraine etwas in Überfluss hat, dann ist das Strom und Wärme.


... ist das wirklich so, insbesondere mit den Blick auf die Gegenwart? Warum wird Strom importiert und warum gibt es eine Spitzenlastdiskussion? Weil man soviel davon hat ... ?









						Energiehaushalt in der Ukraine
					

Energiebilanz und Produktionskapazitäten in der Ukraine inkl. Vergleich mit den Ländern Europas




					www.laenderdaten.info


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> weiss man endgültig diese Ankündigung einzuschätzen!


Was soll man da einzuschättzen wissen? Dass die UKR sich seit der russischen Aggressionen ab 2104 von selbigen unabhängiger machen möchte? Dass man mit der EU und nicht mit Russland will? Oder entgeht mir hier irgendein perfider, russophober Geheimplan des fiesen Westens?

Eher nicht so. Es ist wohl eher so, dass der Russische Angriffskrieg die ohnehin bereits vorhandenen Pläne nur beschleunigte. Und wieder lernen wir, dass die Russen genau das Gegenteil von dem erreichen, was sie eigentlich erreichen wollten.

Aus deiner Quelle


> Am 16. März 2022 haben die Ukraine und Moldau ihre Netze mit dem kontinentaleuropäischen Stromnetz verbunden. Der Schritt war seit fünf Jahren in Planung, sollte aber frühestens 2023 vollzogen werden. Russlands Angriff beschleunigte die Ereignisse.






brooker schrieb:


> Nebenbei werden sich die derzeitigen Europäischen Stromerzeuger über die Preise aus den Kernkraftwerken der UKR freuen,


Die Verbraucher und nicht die Erzeuger...


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was soll man da einzuschättzen wissen? Dass die UKR sich seit der russischen Aggressionen ab 2104 von selbigen unabhängiger machen möchte? Dass man mit der EU und nicht mit Russland will? Oder entgeht mir hier irgendein perfider, russophober Geheimplan des fiesen Westens?


... merkst du was? Hinter allem wird nur was in eine Richtung vermutet und gesehen. Und selbst wenn es nicht da ist.
Bitte Russophobie versuchen auszuschalten, bitte noch mal lesen inkl. der Quellen und Fakten zusammenbringen. Danke.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

Hä? Noch nicht richtig wach?


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Menschen ist doch, dass sie, wenn sie sich ihre Lügengeschichten immer wieder selbst erzählen, diese am Ende als die Wahrheit sehen.


Passt wunderbar zu deinem letzten Post!


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Passt wunderbar zu deinem letzten Post!


Ich raffe es noch immer nicht?!


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich raffe es noch immer nicht?!


Wahrscheinlich er selber auch nicht!
Es hat eine Revolution gegeben, weil man eher mit der EU will, und sich von der Destruktivität der Russischen Förderation unbedingt lösen wollte.
Danach wurden Gebiete gewaltsam annektiert und ein Bürgerkrieg durch fremde Soldaten in Teile des Landes getragen und nun wundert sich der der Herr brooker das die Ukraine schon seit 5 Jahren plante ins EU Stromnetz zu ziehen. Mal abgesehen vom Stromnetz ist das ja nicht seine erste Andeutung, wie angeblich überrascht er ist, was in der Ukraine sich alles in Richtung "Westen" zugetragen hat.
Das kommt halt davon, wenn man den Propaganda Märchen aus Russland glaubt und selber nicht wahrnimmt wie sich eine Gesellschaft durch Annektion und Krieg im Don Bass sehr nachhaltig geändert hat in 8 Jahren.
Die Ukraine von 2014, die schon eine Revolution ausgelöst hat, um einen Weg nach "Westen" zu eröffnen, ist bei weitem nicht mehr die Ukraine von 2022.
Das will man einerseits nicht wahrhaben und andererseits muss man dafür einen Sündenbock finden, ist es doch ein Schlüssel dafür, warum Putin und sein Russland im Moment so überhaupt keinen Erfolg haben mit ihren gewaltsammen "Verbrüderungs Plänen".

Man muss sich wirklich fragen was er mit seinen Posts und "Argumenten" ausdrücken will, denn rein technisch sind die Stromübergänge ziemlich klein, genauso wie die gelieferte Strommenge, die nicht wirklich Auswirkungen auf den Gesamt-EU Markt haben dürfte und dann kommt noch so ein Spruch:


brooker schrieb:


> und außerdem wird die energetische Unabhängigkeit gefördert, in dem man mit einem nachweislich extrem korrupten Staat Energiegeschäfte macht.


Er scheint nicht zu begreifen das es sich um das Stromnetz der gesammten EU handelt, das verbunden ist, sondern bezieht sich einzig und allein auf Deutschland und dann kommt der Spruch mit dem korrupten Staat der einmal nur eher winizige Mengen liefert, aber die Gaslieferungen eines noch wesentlich korrupteren und gleichzeit hegemonial aggressiven Staates, der uns Deutschen und ganz Europa feindlich gesonnen ist, waren all die Jahre völlig in Ordnung und er wirbt ja darum das beizubehalten.
Man kann darüber echt nur lachen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Er scheint nicht zu begreifen das es sich um das Stromnetz der gesammten EU handelt, das verbunden ist, sondern bezieht sich einzig und allein auf Deutschland und dann kommt der Spruch mit dem korrupten Staat der einmal nur eher winizige Mengen liefert, aber die Gaslieferungen eines noch wesentlich korrupteren und gleichzeit hegemonial aggressiven Staates, der uns Deutschen und ganz Europa feindlich gesonnen ist, waren all die Jahre völlig in Ordnung und er wirbt ja darum das beizubehalten.
> Man kann darüber echt nur lachen.


Ich bin mal gespannt was er darauf sagt . Meist werden aber die Post andere nur gefiltert worauf er antworten kann. 

Trotzdem volle Zustimmung zu der Aussage. Wird aber sowieso relativiert.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ist das wirklich so, insbesondere mit den Blick auf die Gegenwart? Warum wird Strom importiert und warum gibt es eine Spitzenlastdiskussion? Weil man soviel davon hat ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, in dem link steht doch alles drinnen.
Überschuss vorhanden.
AKWs machen davon ca. 10% aus.
10 Mio. Menschen sind außer Landes (warum wohl?)
Wirtschaftsproduktion benötigt derzeit kaum 1/3 vom eigentlichen Verbrauch der Zahl aus 2020:
also 153 -10% = 148
Verbrauch Industrie 2/3, EW 1/3 vor Krieg, jetzt 1/3 von 2/3 udn 1/3 - 10  Mio.
ergibt pi mal daumen
133/3 = 88 Anteil Industrie 44 Anteil EW
Im Krieg 0,33*88 = 30 Industrie
44*0,75 = 33
Derzeitige Produktion 148, runden wir mal auf 140 ab
Verbrauch: 30+33
*Ergibt einen ganz grob geschätzten Überschuss* von 140-66 = 74 Mrd. kWh

Das ist nun verkaufbar und entspricht in Relation zu Deutschland mit seinen ca. 560 Mrd. KWh ca. 13%.
Die verbliebenen 3 AKWs in D. produzieren derzeit ca. 5% Strom und ca. 1% Wärme.
Wenn wir also von der Ukraine die Hälfte abnehmen, können wir die AKWs beruhigt selbst heute schon abschalten - eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich raffe es noch immer nicht?!



Du musst Dich halt auch ein bisschen anstrengen:

1. In Russland fliessen durch die westlichen Sanktionen Milch und Honig von den Waenden, so viel steht mal fest! (1)
2. Wir im Westen werden uns noch umgucken, so viel steht mal fest!
3. Hinter allem stecken Nuland und Soros mit einem ganz perfiden Plan, so viel steht mal fest!
4. Wer das nicht kapieren will, wird eben wegkalibrt, basta!

(1) Gedankenspiel: Waere ich Russe, wuerde ich mir folgende Frage stellen (nur nicht zu laut) - warum brauchte es erst westliche Sanktionen, um in Russland alles zum Bluehen zu bringen? Was fuer ein Pfosten regiert uns da eigentlich schon ein halbes Russenleben lang, der dass ohne westliche Sanktionen nicht alleine hinbekommen hat? Und wo sind diese bluehenden Landschaften eigentlich?

Ansonsten wuerde es vermutlich schon helfen, wenn b. ein paar seiner (wenigen) serioesen Links mal selber lesen wuerde, anstatt sie nur mit breitem Endsiegergrinsen zu posten.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> 3. Hinter allem stecken Nuland und Soros mit einem ganz perfiden Plan, so viel steht mal fest!


Echt jetzt?
(    )


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Du musst Dich halt auch ein bisschen anstrengen:
> 
> 1. In Russland fliessen durch die westlichen Sanktionen Milch und Honig von den Waenden, so viel steht mal fest! (1)





JePe schrieb:


> 2. Wir im Westen werden uns noch umgucken, so viel steht mal fest!





JePe schrieb:


> 3. Hinter allem stecken Nuland und Soros mit einem ganz perfiden Plan, so viel steht mal fest!





JePe schrieb:


> 4. Wer das nicht kapieren will, wird eben wegkalibrt, basta!





JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten wuerde es vermutlich schon helfen, wenn b. ein paar seiner (wenigen) serioesen Links mal selber lesen wuerde, anstatt sie nur mit breitem Endsiegergrinsen zu posten.



Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, mal wieder nur plumpe Diffamierung, keine faktenbasierten Diskussion und 100% Russophobie.
Es könnte ja sonst ein anderes Bild rauskommen als hier gemalt und doktriert wird.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2022)

So ist das halt wenn man in andere Länder einmarschiert. Das zeichnet schon ein sehr eindeutiges Bild, meinst du nicht?


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Kiewtreue Truppen sollen ein Gefängnis in der DVR mit HIMARS beschossen haben – 75 ukrainische ASOV Gefangene tot, über 130 verwundet.

Hypothese: die Gefangenen sollten durch den Beschuss an Aussagen gehindert werden,  die die Kiewer Führung belasten könnten*.*

Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte sollen ein im Dorf Jelenowka in der Volksrepublik Donezk befindliches Gefängnis, in dem ukrainische ASOV Kriegsgefangene aus Mariupol interniert sind, einem Artilleriebeschuss mit westlicher Artillerie ausgesetzt haben. Dies meldet Daniil Bessonow, stellvertretender Informationsminister der Donezker Volksrepublik, am Freitag auf Telegram.



> Achtung, potenziell verstörende Bilder



Die armen Kerle, kämpfen fürs Vaterland, kommen mit dem Leben davon und sterben dann durch bewussten Beschuss durch die eigenen Kameraden mit westlicher Artillerie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txFsiKU0hgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2022)

Glaubst du jetzt wirklich jeden Scheiss unbesehen, den die Propagandaschleuder RT von sich gibt?


----------



## Optiki (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die armen Kerle, kämpfen fürs Vaterland, kommen mit dem Leben davon und sterben dann durch bewussten Beschuss durch die eigenen Kameraden mit westlicher Artillerie.



So nah an der Front dürfte gar keine POW festgehalten werden, die müssen von der Front weggebracht werden.
 RT frisst du natürlich wieder sofort, was anderes hätten wir von dir auch nicht erwartet und dann noch so eine Aussage raus hauen, einfach immer wieder toll. 

Wenn da über 100 Leute zerfetzt wurden, wo ist den das ganze Blut?


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> 100% Russophobie


Propagandaschlampe. Also, das sage ich immer über Lawrow, wenn ich davon höre oder lese, dass er das gesagt hat.

Dabei gibt es bei mir keine Phobie gegen Russen allgemein; bitte lies noch einmal nach, was Phobie bedeutet. Es gibt bei mir aber eine deutliche Antipathie gegenüber dem putinschen Regime, seinen Angriffskrieg und dessen Befürworter und Erklärer.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> So nah an der Front dürfte gar keine POW festgehalten werden, die müssen von der Front weggebracht werden.


Ok, gibt es da Richtlinien?

Ich bin da nicht so bewandert und wüsste jetzt nicht wonach ich schauen muss. Wer oder was schreibt vor, welchen Abstand ein Gefangenenlager von der Frontline mindestens besitzen muss. Und wie weit war der Ort entfernt, sodass du es reklamierst?



Optiki schrieb:


> RT frisst du natürlich wieder sofort,


Weisst du doch, dass ich hier täglich RT komplett spiegel ;o)


Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn da über 100 Leute zerfetzt wurden, wo ist den das ganze Blut?


Berechtigte Frage. So wie ich das auf dem Video eindeutig erkennen konnte, hat der ARI-Schlag eine nicht untypische Verbrennung/Brand verursacht. Das könnte eine mögliche Erklärung sein. Aber vielleicht gibt es demnächst noch weitere Videos auf denen man mehr Details sehen kann um das Ganze besser bewerten zu können.

Aber mal absolut sachlich in die Runde gefragt: Wäre das nicht ein Fall in dem OSZE, UNO usw.  wirken müssten. Es wäre doch ein Kriegsverbrechen. Oder nicht?


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ok, gibt es da Richtlinien?
> 
> Ich bin da nicht so bewandert und wüsste jetzt nicht wonach ich schauen muss. Wer oder was schreibt vor, welchen Abstand ein Gefangenenlager von der Frontline mindestens besitzen muss. Und wie weit war der Ort entfernt, sodass du es reklamierst?


Bitte sehr:
Genver Konvention:





						RIS - Schutz der Opfer des Krieges (1929) - Kriegsgefangene - Bundesrecht konsolidiert, Fassung vom 29.07.2022
					






					www.ris.bka.gv.at
				




Dritter Titel, Auszug.

Dritter Titel.
Gefangenschaft.​Erster Abschnitt.​Rückführung der Kriegsgefangenen.​Artikel 7.​ Die Kriegsgefangenen sind in möglichst kurzer Frist nach ihrer Gefangennahme nach Sammelstellen zu bringen, die vom Kampfgebiet genügend weit entfernt liegen, so daß sie sich außer Gefahr befinden.

Zweiter Abschnitt.​Kriegsgefangenenlager.​Kein Kriegsgefangener darf jemals in ein Gelände zurückgebracht werden, wo er dem Feuer des Kampfgebietes ausgesetzt sein würde, oder dazu verwendet werden, durch seine Anwesenheit bestimmte Punkte oder Gegenden vor Beschießung zu schützen.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es wäre doch ein Kriegsverbrechen.


Kriegsgefangene im Kampgfgebiet zu belassen und dort zu inhaftieren? Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ok, gibt es da Richtlinien?





> *Art. 19*​Die Kriegsgefangenen sollen nach ihrer Gefangennahme möglichst bald in Lager gebracht werden, die von der Kampfzone so weit entfernt sind, dass sie sich ausser Gefahr befinden.
> In der Gefahrenzone dürfen nur solche Gefangene vorübergehend zurückbehalten werden, die infolge ihrer Verwundungen oder Krankheiten bei der Überführung in ein Lager grösseren Gefahren ausgesetzt wären als beim Verbleiben an Ort und Stelle.
> Die Kriegsgefangenen sollen bis zu ihrer Wegschaffung aus der Kampfzone nicht unnötig Gefahren ausgesetzt werden.


Quelle: https://www.fedlex.admin.ch/eli/cc/1951/228_230_226/de




brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so bewandert und wüsste jetzt nicht wonach ich schauen muss. Wer oder was schreibt vor, welchen Abstand ein Gefangenenlager von der Frontline mindestens besitzen muss. Und wie weit war der Ort entfernt, sodass du es reklamierst?


aufpassen, dass die Nase nicht zu sehr wächst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/29-july-occupation-authorities-in-parts-of-donetsk-region



Spoiler: Google Maps Distanz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: ISW Karte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Lager müssen ebenfalls bekanntgegeben werden. Welche Sinn hat es 150 POW zu killen, wenn es über 1000 gibt. Vor allem hat man die ganzen Anführer schon nach Russland geschafft. Übrigens ist das Lager über 80km von Mariupol weg und die Gefangennahmen mehre Monate her.

Selbst wenn wir annehmen, es war die Ukraine. Warum ist das Lager dort, warum die Gefangenen noch dort, warum wurden keine Russen getroffen, warum so wenig Leichen und Blut.



brooker schrieb:


> Weisst du doch, dass ich hier täglich RT komplett spiegel


das hast du jetzt selbst gesagt, ich hab nur gesagt du teilst einfach deren Aussage und ja, ich habe deinen ganzen ersten Post vor dem Edit gesehen 




brooker schrieb:


> Aber mal absolut sachlich in die Runde gefragt: Wäre das nicht ein Fall in dem OSZE, UNO usw.  wirken müssten. Es wäre doch ein Kriegsverbrechen. Oder nicht?


Lassen den die DPR noch die OSZE rein, war da nicht was?


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2022)

Höhö, Medjedew kann nicht mal Karte.
Schon arg blöd, wenn er sich nicht mal in der Geografie der Nachbarländer auskennt.
Dies wäre sein Plan gewesen:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552539498717790208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juli 2022)

@ compisucher

Der Mann ist einfach nur komplett gestört!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

und der hier hat echt Eier, muss man neidlos anerkennen!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553001934872887297

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, mal wieder nur plumpe Diffamierung, keine faktenbasierten Diskussion und 100% Russophobie.
> Es könnte ja sonst ein anderes Bild rauskommen als hier gemalt und doktriert wird.



Welche "Fakten" meinst Du? Deinem eigenen! Link haettest Du entnehmen koennen, dass, anders als von Dir suggeriert, die Ukraine mehr Strom produziert als verbraucht. Aktuell, Du hast vielleicht davon gehoert, fuehrt Russland einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine, weshalb u. a. diverse industrielle Abnehmer ausgefallen sein duerften und mutmasslich der Ueberschuss noch groesser geworden ist.

Und Du weisst, was eine "Phobie" ist? Denn Nein, ich habe keine irrationale oder unverhaeltnismaessige Angst vor "Russen". Ich empfinde nur irgendetwas zwischen Verachtung und Ekel fuer die russischen Staatsfuehrung, die im 21. Jahrhundert zum x-ten Male versucht, Grenzen durch Krieg zu verschieben - ebenso wie fuer Individuen, die nimmermued die russische Propaganda verbreiten.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)



RT DE darf nicht mehr verbreitet werden. Warum Dir gestattet wird, deren Luegen hier als Vollzitate trotzdem zu verbreiten, uebersteigt meine Vorstellungskraft. Vielleicht ist die Moderation ja mit ihren Ueberlegungen, den Thread hier dicht zu machen, doch auf dem richtigen Weg. Um die Moeglichkeit eines Austauschers zu so einem wichtigen Thema waere es zwar schade, aber immerhin waere dann die Maerchenstunde vorbei.



compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, Medjedew kann nicht mal Karte.



Zu seiner Entschuldigung - Russland aendert Grenzverlaeufe so oft, da kann man schon mal den Ueberblick verlieren.



Jahtari schrieb:


> und der hier hat echt Eier, muss man neidlos anerkennen!



Vielleicht reitet er ja nach dem Krieg mal oben ohne auf einem Pony. Scheint in der Gegend ja ein Garant fuer´s Praesidentenamt zu sein.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für die Visualisierung 

Kurze Anmerkungen dazu:

- die ARI wird sicher nicht genau auf der Frontlinie stehen, sondern bestimmt 7-10 Kilometer dahinter, sodass die arkustische Ortung der ARI-Stellung nicht ohne Weiteres möglich ist

- oder die ARI wurde genau für diesen Schlag vorgezogen



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Lager müssen ebenfalls bekanntgegeben werden.


Steht das auch in der Genfer oder wo hast du das her? Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass die Position von Gefangenenlagern kommuniziert werden muss bzw das es getan wird. 

Wo liegen denn die Lager mit den russischen Gefangenen?



Optiki schrieb:


> Welche Sinn hat es 150 POW zu killen, wenn es über 1000 gibt.


Gute Frage: vielleicht waren dort Wissende selektiert worden und es ist herausgekommen das wer gesungen hat.

Welchen Sinn hat es ein Gefängnis zu beschießen was 20 Kilometer hinter der Front liegt?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Angriffe per ARI ohne Aufklärung erfolgen und jedes Gebäude pauschal platt gemacht wird.



Optiki schrieb:


> Vor allem hat man die ganzen Anführer schon nach Russland geschafft.


Das die Offiziere verlegt wurde habe ich gelesen, aber auch Mannschaftsdienstgrade können Wissen haben was belasten könnte. Von daher, könnte schon was dran sein.



Optiki schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das Lager über 80km von Mariupol weg und die Gefangennahmen mehre Monate her.


Worauf möchtest du mit der Anmerkung hinaus?


Optiki schrieb:


> Selbst wenn wir annehmen, es war die Ukraine. Warum ist das Lager dort,


Warum sollte das Lager nicht dort sein? 20km+ hinter der Front ist mit keinem Beschuss ohne Aufklärung zu rechnen. Oder wie schätzt ihr das ein?



Optiki schrieb:


> warum die Gefangenen noch dort,


Gute Frage, aber auch hier, warum sollten sie nicht mehr dort sein? Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich was zerreden oder blockieren möchte, sondern weil ich keinen wirklichen Grund kenne was dagegen spricht.



Optiki schrieb:


> warum wurden keine Russen getroffen, warum so wenig Leichen und Blut.


Das ist eine Frage die sich mir auch stellt, deshalb bin ich auf weitere Infos gespannt.

Vielleicht bringen sie ja heute was in der Tagesschau. Auf einen Schlag so viele Tote wäre eine Meldung wert!



Optiki schrieb:


> Lassen den die DPR noch die OSZE rein, war da nicht was?


Soweit wie zu lesen war, wird gerade daran gearbeitet, wie man die Daten und Vorgänge entsprechend der UN und OSZE weitergibt, damit sie zur Anzeige kommen können.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Hier noch etwas über die russischen Verluste: Russische Truppen in Ukraine - wie viele Soldaten sind bisher gestorben?

Darüber gibt es widersprüchliche Meldungen.  Einige US-Politiker meinen das es bis zu 75000 tote und verwundete russische Soldaten gibt. Der CIA geht von 15000 toten Soldaten aus. Die ukrainische Regierung spricht von 40000 toten russischen Soldaten. Der Militär-Historiker Sönke Neitzel hält 15000, wie sie in Nachrichtendiensten kursieren, für realistisch. Moskau streitet alles ab.


----------



## Optiki (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> - die ARI wird sicher nicht genau auf der Frontlinie stehen, sondern bestimmt 7-10 Kilometer dahinter, sodass die arkustische Ortung der ARI-Stellung nicht ohne Weiteres möglich ist


schau lieber nochmal in deinen Quellen, HIMARS Raketen sollen es gewesen sein, entsprechend werden Teile von Raketen auf einem Bank gezeigt

mal davon absehen, kann dir keiner die genaue Frontlinie sagen, weshalb ich sogar 2 Karten verlinkt habe,
 aber die Ukraine hätte Munition, welche auch 30km schafft


brooker schrieb:


> Steht das auch in der Genfer oder wo hast du das her? Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass die Position von Gefangenenlagern kommuniziert werden muss bzw das es getan wird.


Ach plötzlich bist du Experte, wer hätte es gedacht. Sie müssen nicht, dass war von mir nicht korrekt, aber Russland hat mehrere Lager gezeigt. 



brooker schrieb:


> Gute Frage: vielleicht waren dort Wissende selektiert worden und es ist herausgekommen das wer gesungen hat.


Die haben an der Frontlinie nichts zu suchen und woher willst du wissen, wer was weiß und wer nicht. 


brooker schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es ein Gefängnis zu beschießen was 20 Kilometer hinter der Front liegt?


Es macht von beiden Seiten keinen Sinn, also kannst du daraus gar nichts ableiten. Ich kann genauso behauptet, es gab eine Aufstand, mehre wurden erschossen und um das Ganze zu vertuschen, hat man mit einem Grad einfach auf das Gebäude geschossen. 


brooker schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Angriffe per ARI ohne Aufklärung erfolgen und jedes Gebäude pauschal platt gemacht wird.


Dafür hat die Ukraine nicht wirklich die Munition, um sinnlos in der Gegend rum zu schießen. 


brooker schrieb:


> Worauf möchtest du mit der Anmerkung hinaus?


Das es keinen Grund gibt, warum die Gefangenen überhaupt an dieser Stelle sind, weder war es kurzfristig nach festnahmen, noch waren sie schwer verwundet, du denkst doch sonst ständig um die Ecke.



brooker schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Lager nicht dort sein? 20km+ hinter der Front ist mit keinem Beschuss ohne Aufklärung zu rechnen. Oder wie schätzt ihr das ein?


Willst du mich eigentlich verarschen, du hast doch selber deine Seiten geteilt, wo sie jede Person aufzählen, die von ukrainischer Artillerie in Donezk getroffen wird. Die selben Seiten betonen auch immer, dass es sich um westliche Munition und Geschütze handelt. Eventuell setzt du mal deine richtige Lesebrille auf und schaust nochmal im Norden von besagtem Lager ist. 



brooker schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber auch hier, warum sollten sie nicht mehr dort sein? Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich was zerreden oder blockieren möchte, sondern weil ich keinen wirklichen Grund kenne was dagegen spricht.


Weil sie an der Frontlinie in einem Industriegebiet, was potentiell als Waffenlager oder Munitionslager dient, nicht zu suchen haben. 



brooker schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringen sie ja heute was in der Tagesschau. Auf einen Schlag so viele Tote wäre eine Meldung wert!


Wen interessiert die Tagesschau, die geben doch auch nur Agenturen wieder, keiner außer die Leute vor Ort können etwas wissen, der Rest müsste erstmal Beweise auswerten. Wenn dann gibt die Tagesschau die Meldung der Ukraine wieder, dass es keine Himarseinsätze in der Richtung gab und wenn sie einen guten Tage haben, geben sie noch die Aussage der russischen Seite wieder.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das es keinen Grund gibt, warum die Gefangenen überhaupt an dieser Stelle sind, weder war es kurzfristig nach festnahmen, noch waren sie schwer verwundet, du denkst doch sonst ständig um die Ecke.


Ich habe gelesen, dass man ein ruSSisches telefonat abgefangen hätte woraus hervorgehe dass es die ruSSen selbst waren um von dem wagner-assi abzulenken und das ganze propagandamäßig auszuschlachten. wenn es das tatsächlich geben sollte, werden wir das sicher bald zu hören bekommen. auch war zu lesen, dass die gefangenen erst kurz vorher dorthin verlegt worden wären; auch, dass einige von ihnen vorher (quasi grundlos) in andere baracken/bereiche verlegt wurden. wie immer recht diffus.
aber hand aufs herz - warum sollte die ukrainische armee (absichtlich) ihre eigenen leute grillen?


"edit:"
telefongespräch. leider sind meine ruSSischkenntnisse verschütt gegangen. tote sprache, totes sys.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553026577100935168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

Scheinbar machen die gelieferten PzH 2000 den Ukrainern gerade Probleme.
So hat die Ukraine dem deutschen Verteidigungsministerium gemeldet, dass einige der Haubitzen nach intensiven Beschuss Fehlermeldungen ausgeben würden und daher reperaturbedürftig seinen.
Liegen soll das wohl daran, dass bei intensiven Beschuss der Lademechanismus, durch die schnelle Feuergeschwindigkeit, enorm belastet wird.

Vom Ministerium wurde dazu rückgemeldet, dass wohl bereits 100 Schuss pro Tag für die PzH 2000 als "hochintensiver Einsatz" gelten würde (das wären etwas über 4 Schuss die Stunde, auf einen Tag gerechnet).
Die Ukrainer sollen wohl deutlich mehr als 100 Schuss pro Tag mit ihnen abgefeuert haben, zudem sollen sie wohl auch versucht haben am Anfang "Spezialmunition" mit der Haubitze zu verschießen, was auch eine zusätzliche Belastung des Geschützes darstellt.

Man will als Reaktion darauf den Ukrainern jetzt wohl schnellstmöglich Ersatzteilpakete aus Beständen der Bundeswehr schicken, um die Probleme zu beheben.
Zusätzlich soll in Polen, zusammen mit der Rüstungsindustrie, ein Reperaturzentrum für die PzH 2000 eingerichtet werden, um künftig Schäden schneller beheben zu können.









						Kiew meldet Probleme mit kürzlich gelieferten deutschen Haubitzen
					

Vor etwa einem Monat sind deutsche Panzerhaubitzen in die Ukraine geliefert worden. Laut einem Bericht weisen die Artilleriegeschütze bereits deutliche Mängel auf. Die Bundeswehr hat auch eine Erklärung dafür, woran das liegen könnte.




					web.de
				




Bei dem Reperaturzentrum fragt man sich schon, warum man das nicht schon lange eingerichtet hat?
War doch klar das die PzH 2000 auch früher oder später mal repariert und gewartet werden muss.

Und ansonsten, 100 Schuss pro Tag gelten als schon "hochintensiver Einsatz" und sorgen dafür das der Lademechanismus bereits nach rund 1 Monat aufgibt???
100 Schuss am Tag sind doch im Ernstfall nippes, bei einem Artilleriesystem.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 100 Schuss sind doch im Ernstfall nippes, bei einem Artilleriesystem.


Vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, dass es noch zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

Zu den Haubitzen hab ich was, heute Mittag oder so direkt abgespeichert:









						Thread by @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App
					

@winkelsdorf: Ich erklär mal das Problem, augenscheinlich haben die das im Ministerium ob geschönter Berichte aus Koblenz auch noch nicht so ganz kapiert: 1/x t-online.de/nachrichten/uk… In den Versuchen der WTD zei...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Rolk (29. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 100 Schuss sind doch im Ernstfall nippes, bei einem Artilleriesystem.



Rechne doch mal hoch, wenn pro Haubitze täglich "nur" 200 Granaten Verschossen wurden. Seit einem Monat. Da geht schon einiges weg. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wenn es da Abnutzungserscheinungen am Ladesystem gibt. Die Fehlbedienungen mit zu großen Treibladungen für SMART Geschosse ist natürlich Mist...


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Zu den Haubitzen hab ich was, heute Mittag oder so direkt abgespeichert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich nicht, da Twitter.
Zudem, Beiträge die nur Fremdinhalt verlinken sind nicht gestattet, hatte @chill_eule erst vor ein paar Tagen hier im Thread gepostet!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

meine fresse.... soller mich halt wegsperren... 
btw. schon durch threadreaderapp ersetzt - besser?
dann war es auch noch der falsche thread, was solls. an und für sich sollte es der hier  gewesen sein:









						Thread by @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App
					

@winkelsdorf: Damit man eine Vorstellung kriegt, wie das bei Munition, dem Abbrandverhalten und dem Gasdruck so funktioniert: Nimmt man eine Patrone .38 Special, ist die relativ schwach vom Druck her mit um die 1500...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Quintessenz ist wohl, dass die Haubitzen grob gesagt wie gewünscht funktionieren und man die probleme offenbar in wenigen Tagen auch vor Ort lösen könnte.
besser?

edit: @Nightslaver - womit surfst Du?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2022)

@Jahtari 
Pass bei diesen Manuel den du da verlinkt hast auf, der Kerl hat keinerlei Kompetenz und teilt Inhalte ohne sie zu prüfen.

Hat mich auf Twitter geblockt nachdem ich ihn mal ausgefragt hab woher er seine Informationen zu Waffenlieferungen bezieht (was in welcher Zeit geliefert werden kann). Er hat nur gesagt, dass er sich das halt denkt und auf meinen Hinweis er solle das doch fachkundigen Menschen überlassen hat er mich geblockt.
Dieser Typ gehört mit zu den dümmsten die Twitter zu bieten hat.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2022)

Die Sache mit dem beschossenen Gefängnis ist schon übel:



> Die Berichte über die toten ukrainischen Kriegsgefangenen in Oleniwka sind kaum zu verifizieren. Bilder und Videos russischer Quellen zeigten Tote, dazu einen Schlafsaal voller Stockbetten unter einem zerstörten Dach. Nach Angaben russischer Separatisten wurden 53 Menschen getötet, 75 verletzt. Der ukrainische Generalstab dementierte, dass seine Truppen das Gefängnis beschossen hätten. Die ukrainische Armee bombardiere keine zivilen Objekte und "schon gar nicht Plätze, an denen wahrscheinlich gefangene Waffenbrüder festgehalten" werden. Selenskyjs Berater Michajlo Podoljak sprach von einer "klassischen, zynischen und sehr durchdachten Operation unter falscher Flagge". Das Portal Ukrajinska Prawda zitierte angebliche Quellen im ukrainischen Militärgeheimdienst, nach denen russische Kräfte nachts das Gebäude in dem Lager zerstört hätten.
> 
> Das russische Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau erklärte, die Baracke sei von Raketenwerfern des Typs HIMARS beschossen wurden. Die USA haben diese Mehrfachraketenwerfer erst vor einigen Wochen an Kiew geliefert. Mit den hochmodernen Waffen haben die Ukrainer seitdem viele Munitionsdepots und Kommandopunkte der Russen weit hinter der Front zerstört.



Quelle: Dutzende Tote nach Angriff auf Gefängnis - Selenskyj: Getreideexporte sollen bald starten

Egal wer das war: so etwas ist scharf zu verurteilen und kommt einen Angriff auf Zivilisten gleich. Da sich die Gefangenen nicht wehren konnten und wahrscheinlich überrascht wurden.

Zu den Quellen: ich setze weiter auf gängige Quellen welche ich per Google finde. Die sind zwar nicht immer so aktuell wie manche Twitter-Meldungen. Aber meistens korrekt. Und wenn sie etwas nicht wissen oder in den Bereich der Spekulation gehört, dann schreiben sie das auch.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

OMFG



> Der Vizechef des russischen Staatskonzerns, Witali Markelow, erklärte, dass die Rückgabe einer in Kanada gewarteten Pipeline-Turbine über Deutschland nach Russland statt auf direktem Wege nicht den Vertragsbedingungen entspreche.



Ich habe da ne Idee: Wir nehmen von denen, was wir noch kriegen können, dann sollen die uns den Heizsaft abstellen, und wir werden denen deutlich machen, dass wir nie wieder von denen was nehmen. Und ich würde ne Rechnung aufmachen, dass dieses ganze miese Getue Betrag X gekostet hat und dann einfach das eingefrorene Vermögen der Regimelinge nehmen und damit dann das Gas aus Norwegen, USA, Katar und von Gott weiß woher bezahlen. Oder man nimmt das Geld und verteilt es im armen Teil der Welt. Die werden sich freuen.

Mir geht diese Geeier mittlerweile jedenfalls nur noch auf die Nüsse. Ich bin für klare Kante, jetzt, und dann das Beste aus der Situation machen. Aber geh mich wech mit dieser Shitshow aus dem Kreml.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Quintessenz ist wohl, dass die Haubitzen grob gesagt wie gewünscht funktionieren und man die probleme offenbar in wenigen Tagen auch vor Ort lösen könnte.
> besser?


Warum nicht gleich so?



Jahtari schrieb:


> meine fresse.... soller mich halt wegsperren...


Kann passieren, wenn du dich nicht an die Regeln hälst.
Dies hier ist ein *Diskussions*thema und keine Linksammlung!

Wenn du *selbst* zum Thema nichts weiter, als irgendwelche Links zu Twitter bei zu tragen hast, dann lass es einfach.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Jahtari
> Pass bei diesen Manuel den du da verlinkt hast auf, der Kerl hat keinerlei Kompetenz und teilt Inhalte ohne sie zu prüfen.


allses klar, danke für den hinweis - werde das im auge behalten.


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das ist denke ich das kleinere Problem. Er sagte weiterhin, dass nur ein etwa ein Viertel der Mängel an der Turbine durch Siemens behoben wurden. Es gab wohl auch regen Schriftverkehr der nun teilweise zur Entlastung von Gazprom veröffentlich werden soll. Das finde ich gut: Transparenz schafft schließlich Lösungen und könnte zur schnellen Klärung beitragen.









						Gazprom wirft Siemens Energy mangelhafte Wartung der benötigten Gas-Turbine vor
					

Der russische Gaskonzern liefert eine neue Erklärung für die gedrosselten Liefermengen – und erhebt Vorwürfe gegen Siemens Energy. Jetzt steht Aussage gegen Aussage.




					app.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Optiki (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut: Transparenz schafft schließlich Lösungen!


lachst du eigentlich selber ein bisschen, wenn du sowas schreibst oder zuckt eventuell das Auge ein wenig?

Ich finde den deutschen Twitter Account von Gazprom sehr interessant, ganz neuer Marketingansatz ist das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551533786990608384

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551454441307611138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss ja wirklich ein schlimmer Serienfehler bei den Turbinen sein, alle fallen plötzlich zu Kriegszeiten aus und müssen ganz schnell überholt werden.


----------



## Tekkla (29. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Er sagte weiterhin, dass nur ein etwa ein Viertel der Mängel an der Turbine durch Siemens behoben wurden.


Du liest nicht das, was da steht. Da steht nämlich, dass von den beanstandeten Sachen nur ein Viertel behoben wurden. Das Punkt ist: Was wurde beanstandet? War es für die Funktion des Teiles relevant? Oder ist das alles nur wieder, wie eigentlich zu erwarten, ein vorgeschobenes Argument? Und was soll das mit den Sanktionen bedeuten?

Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist eine Shitshow der Kremlinge.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du liest nicht das, was da steht. Da steht nämlich, dass von den beanstandeten Sachen nur ein Viertel behoben wurden.


Im bisherige Verlauf war die Funktion der Turbine im Focus. Von daher passt was ich geschrieben habe.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das Punkt ist: Was wurde beanstandet? War es für die Funktion des Teiles relevant?


Genau auf diese Fragen erwarte/erhoffe ich aus dem Schriftverkehr zwischen Gazprom und Siemens Energy, welcher veröffentlich werden soll, Antworten.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Oder ist das alles nur wieder, wie eigentlich zu erwarten, ein vorgeschobenes Argument?


Das weiss ich nicht. Aber nach der Herstellung der Transparenz kann man diese Frage sicher beantworten. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und was soll das mit den Sanktionen bedeuten?


Das wird die Zeit zeigen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Das ist eine Shitshow der Kremlinge.


Was immer du magst, du kannst deine Meinung äußern. Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: um eine Show zu machen zu können, muss der Westen mitspielen.


Optiki schrieb:


> lachst du eigentlich selber ein bisschen, wenn du sowas schreibst oder zuckt eventuell das Auge ein wenig?


Zero, Transparenz schafft Lösungen, dass ist Fakt.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich finde den deutschen Twitter Account von Gazprom sehr interessant, ganz neuer Marketingansatz ist das.


Sie geben die aktuelle Situation wieder. Auf welchen Marketing-Ansatz der neu ist möchtest du hinaus?



Optiki schrieb:


> Muss ja wirklich ein schlimmer Serienfehler bei den Turbinen sein, alle fallen plötzlich zu Kriegszeiten aus und müssen ganz schnell überholt werden.


Wie, was, wo Serienfehler? Ich konnte bisher nur herauslesen, dass es stetig wiederkehrende Wartungs- und InstandsetzungsmaSnahmen sind. Hast du da mehr Details? 

Nunja, wenn man die Pressemeldungen zum Vorgang liesst, ist es derzeit wohl doch etwas zeitintensiver als die letzten Jahre.

Mit all dem was in der EU hinter der Gaslieferung aus Russland dranhängt kann ich nsch wie vor nicht verstehen, warum man nicht Nord Stream 2 zur Sicherstellung in Betrieb nimmt. Da wurden Millionen investiert, es könnte sofort geliefert werden und jegliche Verantwortung liegt beim Russen. Sprich, damit wäre Butter bei de Fische! Entweder wird geliefert oder weniger oder nichts.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Mit all dem was in der EU hinter der Gaslieferung aus Russland dranhängt kann ich nsch wie vor nicht verstehen, warum man nicht Nord Stream 2 zur Sicherstellung in Betrieb nimmt. Da wurden Millionen investiert, es könnte sofort geliefert werden und jegliche Verantwortung liegt beim Russen. Sprich, damit wäre Butter bei de Fische! Entweder wird geliefert oder weniger oder nichts.


Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, dass man nicht mehr abhängig von Russland sein will?
Vor allem könnte Putin dann weiter seine Spielchen treiben und es gäbe immer einen Unsicherheitsfaktor.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, dass man nicht mehr abhängig von Russland sein will?
> Vor allem könnte Putin dann weiter seine Spielchen treiben und es gäbe immer einen Unsicherheitsfaktor.


Er hat das nicht wirklich verstanden, das schöne ist aber das die kompletten Investitionen aus Russland kamen, deshalb kann man das im Moment auch feiern.
Ansonsten die typische Propaganda Puppe, im Sinne des Kremls.
Noch schöner wird es in 2 Jahren, wenn wir gar nichts mehr von denen kaufen und wenn unsere Politik nicht so völlig bescheuert wäre, konventionelles Fracking mit nicht konvenbtionellen Fracking in einen Topf zu werfen, wären wir schon viel weiter.
Mit den aktuellen Sanktionen und dem absehbaren Stop der Rohstoff Importe aus der EU, geht Russland sehr sehr schweren Zeiten entgegen, auch wenn das im Moment nocht mit Statistikfälschungen und erzwungenen Rubeltausch seiner eigenen Firmen, etwas kaschiert wird, die Einschläge kommen immer näher, ähnlich der Himars Werfer der Ukraine.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, dass man nicht mehr abhängig von Russland sein will?


Nein, das ich klar. Das haben unsere Politiker mehr als eindeutig kommuniziert.

Wir brauchen aber trotzdem 24/7 riesige Mengen an Gas um Wirtschaft und Leben am Laufen zu halten. Die Findung sowie Umsetzung von Alternativen dauert leider noch an und der Ausgang bisher noch ungewiss. Insbesondere was Verfügbarkeiten, Machbarkeit, Abhängigkeiten, Preise und Konstanz angeht.

Da NS1 derzeit nicht soviel Gas liefert wie wir benötigen um die 24/7 Versorgung abzudecken, geschweige denn die Speicher zu füllen, muss eine Lösung her wenn wir nicht abreißen wollen!

Der Russe kommuniziert als Grund technische Probleme, also ist die Inbetriebnahme/Betrieb von NS2, wo es sofort losgegen kann und wo er für alles verantwortlich ist, eine Lösung. Jedenfalls solange bis Alternativen gefunden und realisiert worden sind.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem könnte Putin dann weiter seine Spielchen treiben und es gäbe immer einen Unsicherheitsfaktor.


Wenn Russland "Gas als Waffe einsetzt", wie von unseren politischen Führern ins Volk kommuniziert wird, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es  mit oder ohne NS2 getan wird!


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

Salve,

spannender Artikel in FAZ, leider hinter der Paywall, wer es trotzdem lesen kann sollte es tun.








						Vor den Neuwahlen: Welchen Einfluss hat Russland in Italien?
					

Vor dem Sturz von Ministerpräsident Draghi soll Lega-Chef Salvini Kontakt zur russischen Botschaft gehabt haben. Und kremlnahe Wagner-Söldner in Libyen könnten in seinem Sinne die Migrationskrise verschärfen.




					www.faz.net
				






> Der Wahlkampf in Italien hat einen neuen Akteur: Moskau. Am Donnerstag berichtete die liberale Turiner Tageszeitung „La Stampa“ unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstquellen, es habe im Vorfeld des Sturzes von Ministerpräsident Mario Draghi Kontakte zwischen der rechtsnationalen Partei Lega des früheren Innenministers Matteo Salvini und der russischen Botschaft in Rom gegeben.





> Am Freitag berichtete die Zeitung „La Repubblica“, ebenfalls unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstquellen, dass die meisten Flüchtlingsboote, die über das zentrale Mittelmeer Italien und zumal die Insel Lampedusa erreicht haben, in letzter Zeit in Libyen abgelegt haben. Zuvor waren sie meist von Tunesien aus gekommen. Der libysche Küstenabschnitt, von dem die Boote ablegen, wird nach dem Bericht von „La Repubblica“ von dem abtrünnigen General Chalifa Haftar kontrolliert. Der wird seinerseits von Einheiten der russischen Wagner-Söldner unterstützt.
> 
> Offenbar, so schreibt die Zeitung, sorgen die kremlnahen Wagner-Söldner dafür, dass sich immer mehr Migranten nach Norden in Richtung Italien auf den Weg machen. Eine verschärfte Migrationskrise, so das Kalkül Moskaus, könnte im Wahlkampf vor allem Lega-Chef Salvini in die Karten spielen.



Am besten weißt man bis auf sehr kleine Rumpfbelegschaften, alle russischen Diplomaten aus der EU aus.
Der Krieg ist wirklich mitten in Europa angekommen, wir befinden uns im Krieg, entsprechend sollte man auch handeln.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juli 2022)

Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte Russland außer Diplomaten nicht noch zahlreiche weitere Leute in der EU.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Genau auf diese Fragen erwarte/erhoffe ich aus dem Schriftverkehr zwischen Gazprom und Siemens Energy, welcher veröffentlich werden soll, Antworten.


Es wird doch eh nur eine redigierte Version des Schriftverkehrs von den Kremlingen kommen., wo eindeutig belegt sein wird, dass es nur am Westen liegt. 



brooker schrieb:


> Aber nach der Herstellung der Transparenz kann man diese Frage sicher beantworten.


Die Kremlinge sind der Kopf eines nachweislichen Lügen- und Gewaltstaates, und du bist so naiv zu glauben, dass sie  dir die Transparenz liefern, um eine Fakten basierte Analyse der Situation zu betreiben? Ich bitte dich!


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es wird doch eh nur eine redigierte Version des Schriftverkehrs von den Kremlingen kommen., wo eindeutig belegt sein wird, dass es nur am Westen liegt.


Und woher weisst du das? Und was hindert uns daran das mit Fakten zu wiederlegen?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Kremlinge sind der Kopf eines nachweislichen Lügen- und Gewaltstaates, und du bist so naiv zu glauben, dass sie  dir die Transparenz liefern, um eine Fakten basierte Analyse der Situation zu betreiben? I


Es ist wie immer im Leben, manches ist toll, einiges eine Herausforderung und viel mehr als einem lieb ist eine Geburt. Und trotzdem muss man es meistern und schmeist sich nicht von der Brücke.
Kommunikation ist der Schlüssel und den sollte man nicht über Bord werfen!
Warten wir es ab, was kommuniziert wird.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und was hindert uns daran das mit Fakten zu wiederlegen?


Nichts. Nur werden sich die Kremlinge hinstellen und behaupten, dass es nicht stimmt. Das ist doch die Krux! Die Kremlinge biegen sich das das so zurecht, dass es doch wieder einen Grund gibt an der Situation nichts zu ändern.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nichts. Nur werden sich die Kremlinge hinstellen und behaupten, dass es nicht stimmt. Das ist doch die Krux! Die Kremlinge biegen sich das das so zurecht, dass es doch wieder einen Grund gibt an der Situation nichts zu ändern.


... warum bist du stetig negativ unterwegs? Lass die Situation doch erstmal entstehen und dann sieht man weiter. Ein Zerreden und stetiges "hat keinen Zweck" ist der Sache nicht dienlich und wird keine Lösung herbeiführen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Also erstmal abwarten und Teetrinken.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2022)

aus Fokus.
*Russen-Soldat kastriert ukrainischen Gefangenen bei vollem Bewusstsein*​*Samstag, 30. Juli, 08.51 Uhr: *Ein Video aus der Ukraine sorgt derzeit für Entsetzen. Darin ist zu sehen, wie zwei russische Soldaten einen ukrainischen Gefangenen auf dem Boden festhalten, während ein dritter russischer Soldat dem Mann mit einem Messer den Hoden abschneidet. Der Mann ist während dem Vorgang bei vollem Bewusstsein. Laut „Times“-Journalist Maxim Tucker habe die Investigativplattform „Bellingcat“ das Video als authentisch eingestuft. Der russische Soldat sei identifiziert worden.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1552737390141349889

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker-russen-soldat-kastriert-ukrainischen-gefangenen-bei-vollem-bewusstsein_id_52139887.html
		



So langsam kommt bei mir immer mehr die Überzeugung durch, dass es wohl das Beste für die Weltgemeinschaft wäre, dass Russland als selbstständiger Staat zerschlagen wird und unter UN-Verwaltung gestellt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warum bist du stetig negativ unterwegs?


Das hat rein gar nichts mit negativer Einstellung zu tun. Vielmehr ist es meine Reaktion auf einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg auf ein Nachbarland,  mit mehr als fragwürdigen Methoden dies als Selbstschutz und Befreiung hinzustellen und dem kranken Selbstverständnis, dass dieser Angriffskrieg niemanden anderes als Russland anzugehen hat.



brooker schrieb:


> Lass die Situation doch erstmal entstehen und dann sieht man weiter. Ein Zerreden und stetiges "hat keinen Zweck" ist der Sache nicht dienlich und wird keine Lösung herbeiführen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Also erstmal abwarten und Teetrinken.


Eben nicht. Mal abwarten und schauen was kommt, hat uns hierher gebracht. Jeden Tag, den man die Kremlinge weiter machen lässt, ist ein verlorener Tag. Beschwichtigung ist wie Mehltau. Erst sterben junge Triebe ab und dann die ganze Pflanze. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Dein Versuch mit Teetrinken Zeit zu schinden spielt nur den Kremlingen in die Hand, da diese mehr Zeit bekommen sich zu konsolidieren und Stück für Stück Teile aus der Phalanx des Westens mit fragwürdigen Methoden heraus zu brechen, während man das eigene Volk immer mehr mit Propaganda verdummt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

@ Tekkla

Man kann es auch so ausdrücken, das die Zeit des Redens und der Kommunikation endgültig vorbei ist und nicht weil man nicht möchte, sondern weil eigentlich auch der letzte Normal-Begabte einsehen muss, dass nur noch Handlungen etwas bringen, alles andere führt genau dahin, wie du es beschrieben hast.
Was einige wenige schon seit Jahrzehnten predigen und über die Zeitspanne und den Ereignissen seit 2008, 2014 , Weihnachten 2021, Februar 2022, April 2022 bis Juli 2022 mittlerweile als absolut gesichert gilt, der Kreml lacht über Kommunikation, weniger lacht er über Härte in allen Bereichen, wo er verletzbar ist, von Waffen bis Sanktionen.
Es wird Zeit das man aus dem permanten Reaktion heraus kommt und das Heft des Handelns in die Hand nimmt.
Eigentlich müsste das Motto im Westen lauten agieren statt reagieren, ist aber in demokratischen Staaten etwas schwieriger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. werden moderne System dafür zurückgehalten, damit Lettland nicht angreifen kann...^^
> 
> Richtig, die Ukrainer melden 40.000 russische Mannverluste, ohne zu benennen, ob dies nur Tote oder auch Verwundete sind. Gefangene stehen evtl. auch noch mit drauf, wer weiss das schon.
> Die US-Einschätzung erscheint mir plausibler.



Ich würde solche Einschätzungen nicht getrennt betrachten. Die US-Geheimdienste sicherlich auch zusätzliche Primärquellen auf russischer Seite, aber deren Erkenntnisse fließen nicht öffentlich Zahlen. Die beruhen genauso aus einer Mischung von Social-Media-/Presse-Analysen vor Ort und auf Meldungen ukrainischer Militärbeobachter, wie alle anderen westlichen Angaben auch. Die Gewichtung ändert sich, aber niemand kann den anderen bestätigen oder belegen, weil immer die gleichen Primärquellen zum Einsatz kommen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 300k von 900k = 33% und 400k von 900k = 44%
> Bei den Amis gilt ca. 4 zu 6, also von 10 Mann kämpfen direkt 4, der Rest ist support, wieauchimmerderausssieht.



Haben die USA nicht tendentiell einen größeren Support-Overhead, weil sie als Expeditionsarmee aufgetellt sind? Im Extremfall eines Flugzeugträgers kommen auf 5000 Mann maximal 200 die überhaupt zur Teilnahme an Kampfhandlungen gedacht sind und davon befinden sich in der Praxis selten mehr als 20 "an der Front" oder auf dem Weg dahin. Auch Transport und medizinischer Dienst der US-Armee sind auf einem ganz anderen Niveau als in Russland oder anderen auf lokale Präsenz ausgelegte Armeen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Telepolis recherchiert i. d. R. auch ganz gut.



Hängt vom Thema ab. Im Fall Ukraine waren TP zumindest früher halbes Kremloutlet. Seitdem gucke ich gar nicht erst rein, weil es einem ohne extrene Bestätigung einfach nichts sagt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte die Nummer mit "Russland muss irgendwann aufhören weil ihnen Material und Leute ausgehen" kann sich die Ukraine/EU in die Haare schmieren. Klar würde das irgendwann so sein. Wenns in dem aktuellen Tempo weitergeht gefühlt 2026 oder sowas. Aber realistisch ist einfach, dass ein anderes Kriegsende wie auch immer das aussieht weit vorher eintritt.



Hängt davon ab, was man als "aufhören" bezeichnet. Russland hat vor einem Monat aufgehört, auf 90% der Frontlinie Vorstoßversuche zu unternehmen. Vor 1-2 Wochen haben sie aufgehört, eine vollständige Seekontrolle bis zur Donaumündung aufrechtzuerhalten. Wenn man sich das Tempo der letzten Tage anguckt, fehlt nicht mehr viel und sie müssen aufhören, im Donbass vorzumarschierenkriechen. Was derzeit noch nicht absehbar ist, wann ihnen die Raketen für Zerstörungen tief im ukranischen Hinterland ausgehen, aber davon abgesehen, könnten die Russen bereits im Herbst aufhören, eine Bedrohung für das aktuell von der Ukraine kontrollierte Territorium zu sein, weil das verbleibende Material schlicht zu knapp und damit zu wertvoll zum verheizen wird. Auch "westlich des Dnjepr präsent sein" steht in greifbarer Position auf der "Russland hört auf Liste", man muss nicht gleich die Kapitulation Moskaus fordern.

Und wie ich schon x-fach geschrieben habe: Putin scheißt sich nach eigenem Bekenntnis vor der NATO in die Hosen. Ein Großteil der russischen Armee ist gebunden, um 5% der Landesgrenze vor gegen die "Einkreisung" zu verteidigen. Seine eigentlichen Reserven hat Putin längst verbraucht und musste die Verteidigung an der Grenze zu China auf ein wirkungsloses Maß reduzieren, Präsenz in Georgien und Tschetschenien zurückfahren. Wenn da jetzt wer zündelt, hat Moskau schon ein ziemlich großes Problem. Wenn Xi seine Unterstützung einstellen würde, müsste man den Krieg abbrechen. Wenn Aserbaidschan erneut Stress macht (und das ist keineswegs unwahrscheinlich), würde man den "Verbündeten" Armenien vermutlich im Stich lassen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, ja, Statistika ist das größte statistische Nachrichtenprotal der westlichen Welt, aber gut



Statista ist eine Team von Googleoptimieren, bei denen die Paywall deutlich besser funktioniert als der Quellenzugang...
Für die Diskussionen leider unbrauchbar, weil man einfach eine 5:1 Chance hat, dass der Diskussionspartner dem Link nicht einmal folgen kann.



> Es wird ja immer auf Deutschland herumgehackt, wo denn die Panzer bleiben.
> Wo sind denn eigentlich die britischen, französischen, italienischen , spanischen oder gar türkischen Panzer?



Ich glaube von denen hat keiner einen Ringtausch mit Panzern in der ersten oder zweiten Kriegswoche versprochen, oder?




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Eine zweifelhafte Abstimmung über die Zugehörigkeit der Krim mangels realer Optionen Russlands bezüglich der Schwarzmeerflotte waren sicherlich nicht eine der größten Völkerrechtsbrüche seit 1939.



Der Einmarsch der russischen Soldaten in ukrainisches Staatsgebiet deutlich vor diesem Referendum war es aber.



> Wenn überhaupt ist es der Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine,



Gut - ich hätte deutlich macher sollen, dass ich aus der Perspektive von 2014 heraus geschrieben habe. Im Vergleich, zu dem was heute läuft, war das damals natürlich Kinderspiel.

Aber mir fällt bestenfalls ein weiterer Fall aus den letzten 80 Jahren ein, in dem Militär ohne Provokation/Bedrohung/Bündnis aus einer Friedensituation heraus in ein friedliches Nachbarland einmarschiert ist, um dort die Kontrolle zu übernehmen. Und das wäre der irakische Angriff auf den Iran, was "friedliches Nachbarland" schon recht weit auslegt. Den da war gerade eine Revolution gelaufen, es waren Aufstände iraknaher Ethnien mit Militärgewalt niedergeschlagen worden und es gab offene Aufrufe, die irakische Führung zu stürzen.

Krim dagegen? Gar nichts. In der Hauptstadt eines Nachbarlands gab es größere Demonstrationen, das war alles. Niemand hat Aggressionen gegenüber Russland geäußert, niemand hat was gegen Russland vorbereitet, niemand hat Militär eingesetzt, niemand hätte auch nur das Potential gehabt, Russland zu schaden. Abkommen über die legitimen russischen Interessen in der Ukraine waren kurz zuvor auf Jahrzehnte hinaus verlängert worden und selbst die Demonstranten forderten nichtmal Änderungen daran. Einzig weil der ukrainische Staat sein Recht auf wirtschaftliche Selbstbestimmung nutzen wollte, hat Putin russische Spezialkräfte in großer Zahl in die Ukraine verlegt. Hätten die ukrainischen Verteidiger in mehr als einem Fall ihre Waffen auch benutzt, wäre schon dieser Einmarsch der Beginn eines offenen Krieges gewesen, wie er sich so 1939 zum letzten Mal ereignet hat.

Aber Völkerrechtsverstöße messen sich nicht daran, ob der, dessen Rechte missachtet werden, in der Lage ist, sich zu wehren, oder ob er sich ohnmächtig ergibt. Die nicht-Reaktionen von 2014 haben Putin in seiner "das Völkerrecht gilt nur für andere"-Politik bestärkt und das Ergebniss dieser diplomatische Katastrophe sehen wir heute.



> Wenn wir schon bei hätte Fahrradkette sind, hätte man das absurde fokussieren eines Beitritts der Ukraine konsequent verneinen können.
> Und ich bin prinzipiell für eine Erweiterung der NATO, wenn es geopolitisch Sinn ergibt und der Verdacht ausgeräumt ist, dass die NATO zu anderen Zwecken genutzt wird.
> Man braucht einen starken Block gegen das kommunistische China.



Spätestens letzteres ist, neben so Kinderkram wie "Demokratie" und "Selbstbestimmung der Nationen" der Grund, warum die NATO niemanden einen endgültige Absage auf alle Zeiten erteilt, wie Russland das fordert. Man hat klar gemacht, dass die Ukraine und Georgien zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts in der NATO zu suchen haben, dass es aber natürlich kein allgemeingültiges Beitrittsverbot gibt.

Das war Putin zuwenig. Er beanspruchte bereits damals, das Moskau das letzte Wort über die Verteidigung aller Nachbarn Russlands hat, so wie er ab 2014 auch die Kontrolle über die ukrainische Wirtschaftspolitik zur russischen Angelegenheit erklärt hat und mittlerweile auch die ukrainische Kulturpolitik. Also alle wie zu besten Sowjetzeiten. Und ein paar Jahre nach der NATO-Zurückweitung war Putin leider auch rüstungstechnisch soweit, diesen Imperialismus mit Militärgewalt durchzusetzen - und er ist seit 2021 auch soweit, seine diesbezüglichen Ansprüche bis an die Oder-Neiße-Linie auszudehnen, sodass die Sache kein lokales Problem östlich des NATO-Raums mehr ist, sondern das es zu unserem ureigensten Interesse wurde, Putins Eroberungsdrang zu stoppen.


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die USA nicht tendentiell einen größeren Support-Overhead, weil sie als Expeditionsarmee aufgetellt sind? Im Extremfall eines Flugzeugträgers kommen auf 5000 Mann maximal 200 die überhaupt zur Teilnahme an Kampfhandlungen gedacht sind und davon befinden sich in der Praxis selten mehr als 20 "an der Front" oder auf dem Weg dahin. Auch Transport und medizinischer Dienst der US-Armee sind auf einem ganz anderen Niveau als in Russland oder anderen auf lokale Präsenz ausgelegte Armeen.


US-Army und US-Marines haben recht exakt 4:6, kann man ja nachschlagen.
Extrembeispiel Träger muss man differenzieren.
Da sind grob 3000 Mann eigentliche Schiffsbesatzung und ca. 2500 Flugzeugpersonal.
Da 24/7 Betrieb wird jeweils die dreifache Besatzung vorgehalten.
Dafür hat man bei einem klassischen Verband mit 1Träger,  1 strat. Atom-Uboot, 1 JagdUboot, 1-2 Kreuzer und 4-8 Zerstörer auch die Feuerkraft in der Luft von grob der italienischen Luftwaffe in Summe (Papierlage), kann es praktisch mit jedem feindlichen Marineverband der Welt aufnehmen und hat die Nuklearschlagkapazität von halb China.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt vom Thema ab. Im Fall Ukraine waren TP zumindest früher halbes Kremloutlet. Seitdem gucke ich gar nicht erst rein, weil es einem ohne extrene Bestätigung einfach nichts sagt.


Telepolis ist definitiv linkorientiert, Kremltreu würde ich nicht unterschreiben, als Ergänzung zu Mainstream aber zu gebrauchen. Hauptnachrichten kommen von Reuters, steht ja im Impressum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Statista ist eine Team von Googleoptimieren, bei denen die Paywall deutlich besser funktioniert als der Quellenzugang...
> Für die Diskussionen leider unbrauchbar, weil man einfach eine 5:1 Chance hat, dass der Diskussionspartner dem Link nicht einmal folgen kann.


Was recht großer Bullshit ist.
Die Quellen/Daten kommen über namhafte Unis/Institute wie z. B. Yale oder auch in D. über Forsa und sind grundsolide.
Ob man die Daten dann in einem x-beliebigen und für die Welt unbedeutenden SocialMediaKanal diskutieren kann, ist erst mal völlig wurscht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube von denen hat keiner einen Ringtausch mit Panzern in der ersten oder zweiten Kriegswoche versprochen, oder?


Nö, klappt ja auch hervorragend mit dem Ringtausch, oder?
Deine Frage beantwortet aber nicht die negative Motivation von z. B. Frankreich oder Italien, auch mal ein paar Panzer abzustellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Telepolis ist definitiv linkorientiert, Kremltreu würde ich nicht unterschreiben, als Ergänzung zu Mainstream aber zu gebrauchen. Hauptnachrichten kommen von Reuters, steht ja im Impressum.


Es gibt auf Telepolis durchaus ein paar Autoren, die man bzgl. ihrer regelmäßig geäußerten Ansichten, zweifelsfrei als Kremltreue Schoßhündchen, auf Augenhöhe mit einer Sahra Wagenknecht, bezeichnen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht genau wo ich es posten soll. Im "Naturwissenschaften" Thread oder hier?



Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Thread? Kann jeder erstellen und die ISS beeinflusst weder die Lage in der Ukraine nenneswert noch umgekehrt. Russland will den Westen allgemein als Böse darstellen und da passen Partnerschaften nicht mehr ins Bild, der Westen will sich nicht mehr auf Verträge mit jemandem verlassen, der Verträge nicht einhält. Die einzige Frage ist, wie man aus dem Status quo, der aus technischen Gründen eine Kooperation erzwingt, möglichst zügig rauskommt. Aber das spielt sich rein zwischen USA und Russland ab.




brooker schrieb:


> ... wäre es zu diesem Konflikt überhaupt nicht gekommen. Man hätte der UKR nicht ständig die Möhren NATO und EU vor die Nase halten sollen, weil sie die Anforderungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt haben und noch immer meilenweit davon entfernt sind.



Könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass die NATO denen irgendwas aktiv vor die Nase gehalten hätte. Die NATO ist da eigentlich sehr passiv, hat auch Finland oder Schweden keine Angebote gemacht. Oder Georgien. Oder Litauen/Estland/Lettland. Die Staaten melden sich von alleine bei der NATO, dass sie reinwollen, weil die Vorzüge halt unübersehbar sind, wenn man in einer Region liegt, die Putin als russisch regiert betrachtet.

Auf Seiten der EU gab es etwas mehr Aktivitäten, aber auch da wurde nicht mit Möhren gewinkt, sondern Bestrebungen von beiden Seiten mündeten in die Ausarbeitung eines denkbaren Vertragswerk, dass sehr wohl dem damaligen Stand der Ukraine angemessen war. Sowas wie z.B. eine EU-Mitgliedschaft stand dagegen noch lange nicht auf der Agenda, bevor Putin aus der Ukraine den-Staat-der-unseren-Arsch-gegen-Imperialisten-verteidigt-und-dem-man-dankbar-sein-muss gemacht hat. Und selbst jetzt hat sich die EU ja monatelang geziert, auch nur Beitrittgespräche zu eröffnen, was, wie man der Türkei sieht, eigentlich ein absolt wertloses Symobol ist, weil die EU eigentlich prinzipiell mit jedem redet, aber in Beitrittsgesprächen regelmäßig zu dem Schluss kommt "das und das und das und das geht ja gar nicht. Ändert das mal, wir reden 10 Jahren über den nächsten Schritt."



> Ich denke die UKR und NATO könnten das auch, wenn sie es denn wollten. Nur sind die Bedingungen mittlerweile ganz andere als früher.



Die Bedingung ist seit jeher, dass die Ukraine wirtschaftlich und militärisch vollkommen in die Hände Moskaus gibt. Hinzugekommen sind noch kulturelle und politische Einschränkungen im Rahmen der geforderten ""Entnazifizierung"", aber die sind für die (dann Nicht-)Nation eher sekundär, denn EU-nicht-hassende Politiker hätten in dem Oblast Ukraine, den Putin fordert, ja eh nichts mehr zu melden gehabt.



> Welche Bilder siehst du dir denn an? Gib mal bitte nen Link.



Bewegte Bilder in ÖR linearem Fernsehen waren es (weiß nicht mehr ob ARD, ZDF oder die Nachrichten von irgend einem dritten. Bin halt beim durchzappen kurz hängen geblieben). Online scheint von der gleichen Szene dieses Motiv hier beliebt zu sein:


			https://nachrichten-online.eu/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/odessa-hafen-nach-angriff.jpg
		


Bei dem bin ich mir allerdings nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob die abgebrannte Struktur eine Einrichtung auf der Pier war oder möglicherweise auf einem Ponton vor der Pier. Im Fernsehen (Perspektive ungefähr 120° nach rechts gedreht gegenüber dem Foto hier) wirkte es noch wie definitiv "an Land" und es wurden auch Löscharbeiten an (vermutlich) Ex-Containern gezeigt, die sich rechts außerhalb des verlinkten Fotos befunden haben müssen. In der Webberichterstattung finde ich aber keine entsprechenden Aufnahmen, dafür überall dieses Foto. Vermutlich haben dass die Ukrainer halt mir rausgegeben und wenn man keinen Fernsehbeitrag verschönern will, reicht es ja auch. Um zu sehen, was genau da kaputt ging, bräuchte man eh "davor" aufnahmen.



> Wie in meinem Post stand, ist das
> *Armored assault boat Malyn (L 451) zerstört worden.*​
> 
> 
> ...



In deinem Post stand was von einem "Kriegsschiff".
Das ist ein Boot.
Ein zumindest bis Ende 2021 wegen zahlreicher Mängel in nicht einmal in den Dienst gestelltest Boot, somit auch keins am Krieg beteiligtes. Das steht übrigens auch genau so in deinem Link: Status = launched. Letzte Tätigkeitsbeschreibung "tested".
Einsatzstatus ist nicht "active", dieses Boot ist nicht "deployed".

Im Dienst der ukrainischen Marine befindliche Wasserfahrzeuge dieser Größe sind aber umgekehrt explizit Teil des Getreideexportabkommens mit Russland und sollen die Frachtschiffe durch die Minenfelder geleiten bzw. wo es nötig ist Minen räumen. Es handelt sicher hierbei also um Infrastruktur mit zivilem Nutzen für die Ernährung der Welt.

Was es dagegen ebenfalls nicht ist: Irgendwas was (militärische) "Fracht" transportieren könnte. Auch dein Link zeigt ausdrücklich ein 45 Tonnen Bötchen dessen Deck auch noch mit Rettungseinrichtungen, Ortungssystemen und kleinkalibrigen Waffen für den Naheinsatz und Infanterieunterstützung zugestellt ist. Was willst du da für Fracht ein/aufladen? taktische Bierkisten?

Mit solchen Booten kann man eine kleine Spezialeinheit anlanden und ihr Feuerschutz geben, bis sie vom Strand weg ist. Man kann Kontrollfahrten zu zivilen Schiffen aufbringen, vorm Horn vor Afrika hat man teilweise Piratennusschalen mit sowas aufgebracht oder man nimmt es eben für Minenpatrouille und Lotsenverbringung in Gebieten, in denen jederzeit Schrapnell vom Himmel regnen kann. Ggf. kann es auch irgendwann mal Minen legen - wird zwar nirgendwo als bestehende Bewaffnung für diese Klasse aufgeführt, aber die beiden Ablaufschienen am Heck sind ganz klar Vorbereitungen für eine noch nicht montierte Minenlegevorrichtung.
Aber es ist einfach kein Schiff das irgend eine Rolle in einem Seekrieg wahrnehmen könnte.



> *Und auch die Fracht wurde beschrieben.*​


*

Hier noch einmal der vollständigen Text deines Posts, auf das ich geantworte habe:



			Die haben 4 Kaliber Raketen auf ein Kriegsschiff im Hafen geschossen. Zwei wurden abgefangen. Das Schiff getroffen und die Fracht explodiert. Die Bilder sind im www zu finden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bitte heben in diesen drei Sätzen mal farblich die Beschreibung der Frachtsituation hervor. Ich bin irgendwie unfähig, sie ohne solche Unterstützung zu finden. Stattdessen sehe ich den klassischen "mir doch zu blöd, mit euch zu diskutieren. Ich hab Recht und jeder der anderer Meinung ist, soll sich mal dumm und dusslich suchen"-Schlusssatz.




Optiki schrieb:



			"There are no direct [restrictions], but there are indirect ones..." Peskov pointed out.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wurde eigentlich mal präzisiert, was für ""indirekte"" Einschränkungen dass denn sein sollen, über die man ständig rumjammert? Ich meine: Ja klar, es gibt derzeit EU-Sanktionen z.B. gegen einen Deal "Lieber Iran: Wir liefern dir eine Schiffsladung Weizen, dafür nehmen wir auf der Rückfahrt zwei Kampfdrohnen mit". Auch "die bestellte Weizenlieferung bringen wir einem Akula vorbei, dass dann gleich für die nächste Lieferung durch den Bosporus zurück ins Schwarze Meer fährt" ist im Moment etwas problemtaisch in der Umsetzung, von kann eine so diffus allgemein gefasste Anschuldigung nie 100% falsch sein. Aber ich wüsste doch mal sehr gerne, was spezifisch Russland aufgehoben will diesseits von "alles". Sie dürfen ihren Weizen verladen, sie dürfen mit Schiffen voller Weizen die ganze Welt befahren, es gibt eine ganze Reihe russischer Banken an die man Geld für Weizen überweisen darf. Das sind eigentlich alle Voraussetzungen, die man braucht, wenn man Weizen exportieren will.*​


----------



## compisucher (30. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt auf Telepolis durchaus ein paar Autoren, die man bzgl. ihrer regelmäßig geäußerten Ansichten, zweifelsfrei als Kremltreue Schoßhündchen, auf Augenhöhe mit einer Sahra Wagenknecht, bezeichnen kann.


Das ist richtig.
Andererseits teile ich einige Meinungen auch von der Wagenknecht, andere sind auch aus meiner Perspektive Blödsinn.
Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben.
Es ist für mich wichtig, alle kursierenden Meinungen zu kennen, man muss ja dann nicht automatisch gleicher Meinung sein.
Darüber hinaus ist diese Diskussion eher ein tangierender Nebenschauplatz.
Es ging ja viel weiter oben um schlichtweg eine Quelle.
Und witziger Weise wurde inzwischen der Bericht von Telepolis in diesem singulären Punkt wortgleich von der Mainstreampresse übernommen.
Ist jetzt die Quelle fragwürdig, schreibt jetzt die Mainstream blödsinn?
Nein, es ist eine banale Reutersquelle, die eben zuerst von Telepolis der breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wurde.
Wohlgemerkt, in diesem speziellen Fall, nicht verallgemeinernd.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

@Optiki dieses (sehr bzw. auffällig späte) nachträgliche ändern der beiträge hat denke ich system, hab ich schon des öfteren mitbekommen...

möchte euch mal kurz schlecht werden?









						Nato-Bericht: Spart Russland seine Kräfte für einen Angriff auf die Nato?
					

Russland hält im Ukraine-Krieg offenbar militärische Ressourcen zurück. Vorbereitungen auf einen Angriff auf die Nato könnten der Grund sein, glauben Experten.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




zuzutrauen wäre dem ruSSen das definitiv, da bekommt deren permanentes "alles läuft nach plan"-gesülze direkt n ganz neues licht. auch gibts berichte darüber, das china mlrs ca. 180km richtung taiwanische Grenze verlegt hat, Taiwan soll Luftverteidigungssysteme auf dem Flughafen Taoyuan stationiert haben und Nancy Pelosi ist auf dem Weg nach Asien. gehört  hier zwar nicht her, wollte es aber trotzdem nicht unerwähnt lassen. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> möchte euch mal kurz schlecht werden?


Warum soll einem da schlecht werden?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

eventuell der konsequenzen wegen? wenns denn tatsächlich so käme, woran ich am ende auch nicht glaube(n möchte), es dem idioten aber irgendwie auch zutrauen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Guck dir die russische Armee an, selbst wenn der bessere Einheiten zurück hält werden die in wenigen Wochen gegen NATO Truppen verbraucht sein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

klar. aber auf den bis dahin angerichteten schaden würde ich gern verzichten. wo sind eigentlich deren ganzen ICBM?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> There are no direct [restrictions], but there are indirect ones...



Hat Russland eigentlich jemals gesagt, was sie mit diesen Anschuldigungen meinen?
Klar, "der Iran darf uns keine Kampfdrohnen im Austausch für Weizen gegeben" und "wir würden so gerne Weizen auf unsere Akulas exportieren, aber die dürfen nicht durch den Bospurs" sind irgendwo auch eine Form von "Sanktion, die den "Weizenexport behindern". Aber Getreidefrachter, Getreideverladung, Bezahlung für Getreidelieferungen - das ist alles freigegeben.




brooker schrieb:


> ... mal ne Frage in die Runde: ich lese hier gerade, dass es bei Nord Stream 1 bei einer weiteren Turbine technische Probleme gibt, die eine Revision erfordern. Hat jemand dazu eine Stellungnahme oder eine Aussage von Siemens gesehen oder auf Täsch? Ich kann leider nichts finden! Danke.



Iirc das Wirtschafstministerium hat mit expliziter Bezugnahme auf Siemens verlautbart, dass keine technischen Gründe bekannt sind.

Angemessener wäre wohl "vorstellbar sind", denn bis vor 2-3 Monaten hatte Russland mindestens 8 funktionierende Turbinen und noch einmal mindestens 8 in Reserve in den Anlagen für Nordstream 2 und zusätzlich haben sie jetzt noch jederzeit die gewartete aus Kanada, wenn sie willens wären, die Papiere zu bearbeiten. Aber stattdessen soll die technische Kapazität auf einmal auf ein Niveau von weniger als zwei funktionierenden Turbinen fallen?

Ich kenne glaubwürdigere Postilionmeldungen. Und das alles natürlich weiterhin vor dem Hintergrund, dass drei andere Pipelines, die auch nach Deutschland liefern können, mit stark verringerter Leistung laufen oder ganz abgeschaltet ist, weil Russland einige Länder offen sanktioniert und/oder schon seit langem keine neue Bestellungen mehr annimmt.




brooker schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso vereinbart man Mengen die selbst zu Friedenszeiten nie abgewickelt wurden und obwohl eine schlechte Ernte in der UKR prognostiziert wurde.



Die jetzt zu exportierende Menge richtet sich nicht nach der zu erwartenden Ernte, sondern nach der aus dem letzten Jahr und die brachte Rekorderträge. Durchaus möglich, dass man es diesmal auch etwas eiliger hat, Teile der neuen Ernte zu verkaufen, denn für alles was in der Ukraine bleibt, gilt nunmal: Wenn man Pech hat klaut es Putin oder zündet es an. Also besser jetzt verkaufen, soweit möglich.

"möglich" dürfte aber einiges sein, WENN Russland es zulässt. Der bislang genutzte, kleine Donauhafen hat seine Kapazitäten gegenüber dem Vorjahr iirc auf das zehnfache gesteigert und Odessa hat einen großen, kriegsbedingt brachliegenden Industriehafen. Die Schiffsmengen können die also locker bewältigen und wie man aus Getreideterminals eine vielfach höhere Performance rausquetscht, damit hat man auch schon Erfahrung. Wichtig ist nur: Es dürfen nicht wieder Raketen vom Himmel fallen. Eine Salve auf die Getreidesektion des Hafens und ein paar Millionen Menschen verhungern.

Zumal die Weizenpreise noch lange nicht so hoch sind, dass dafür jemand sein Schiff riskieren würde, sobald irgend ein Zweifel an der Sicherheit für Nahrungsmitteltransporter aufkommen.




brooker schrieb:


> Ok, gibt es da Richtlinien?



Nur für Staaten, die sich an internationale Abkommen halten.
Die sind verpflicht, nicht-Kampfteilnehmer, die in ihrer Mobilität eingeschränkt sind, möglichst aus Kampfgebieten rauszuschaffen, anstatt sie als menschliche Schutzschilde zu missbrauchen. Ein gefangener Ex-Befehlsempfänger ist letztlich genauso hilflos und kriegsirrelevant wie ein ziviler Invalide.



> ...welchen Abstand...



Einige vertreten ja die Ansicht, dass man mindestens 400 km Pufferzone braucht, um sich sicher zu fühlen...




brooker schrieb:


> muss eine Lösung her wenn wir nicht abreißen wollen!



Also in Russland einmarschieren und selbst den Hahn wieder aufdrehen oder was schlägst du vor?





compisucher schrieb:


> US-Army und US-Marines haben recht exakt 4:6, kann man ja nachschlagen.
> Extrembeispiel Träger muss man differenzieren.
> Da sind grob 3000 Mann eigentliche Schiffsbesatzung und ca. 2500 Flugzeugpersonal.
> Da 24/7 Betrieb wird jeweils die dreifache Besatzung vorgehalten.
> Dafür hat man bei einem klassischen Verband mit 1Träger,  1 strat. Atom-Uboot, 1 JagdUboot, 1-2 Kreuzer und 4-8 Zerstörer auch die Feuerkraft in der Luft von grob der italienischen Luftwaffe in Summe (Papierlage), kann es praktisch mit jedem feindlichen Marineverband der Welt aufnehmen und hat die Nuklearschlagkapazität von halb China.



Jo. Aber Ausgeübt wird diese Feuerkraft nur von den wenigen Hanseln am Steuerknüppel. Die sind "kämpfend". Die pro fliegender Nase noch einmal am Boden nötigen 10-15 Nasen, um den Vogel flugtauglich zu halten und bis in Start-/aus Landeposition zu bewegen sind ja alle genauso nur "Unterstützend" wie die noch einmal 10 mal größere Menge an Personal, dass den Flugplatz durch die Gegend fährt.
Das ist ein ganz anderes Verhältnis als bei einer Panzertruppe in Sibirien, wo auf 10 MBTs 30 Mann kämpfende Besatzung, 2 Mechaniker und 1 Koch kommt.



> Was recht großer Bullshit ist.
> Die Quellen/Daten kommen über namhafte Unis/Institute wie z. B. Yale oder auch in D. über Forsa und sind grundsolide.



Das nützt aber nichts, wenn die Diskussionspartner an diese Datenzusammenfassung nicht rankommen. Dann verlink doch einfach direkt auf die Paper, wenn die sowieso Quelle sind. Statistas Expertise ist es, bei sämtlichen Online-Rechercheversuchen ganz oben in den Ergebnissen aufzutauchen und dann bares zu verlangen. Das mag ja für bestimmte Zwecke auch ganz nett sein, aber private Diskussionen gehören nicht dazu. Ob du auf Statista oder auf deine zweite Schreibtischschublade verweist: Für deine "Diskussionspartner" kommt das aufs gleiche raus. Nämlich "nichts".




compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Andererseits teile ich einige Meinungen auch von der Wagenknecht, andere sind auch aus meiner Perspektive Blödsinn.
> Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben.
> Es ist für mich wichtig, alle kursierenden Meinungen zu kennen, man muss ja dann nicht automatisch gleicher Meinung sein.



Nö. Meinungen muss man gar nicht kennen. Sondern Fakten. Und Telepolis trennt unzureichend zwischen Fakten und Meinungen und tendiert dazu, mit unbekanntem aber oft ausgeprägten Bias erstellten, eigenen (aber nicht als eigen gekennzeichneten) Analysen 90% der Texte zu bestreiten. Man kann an einem Telepolisartikel also nicht mal zweifelsfrei feststellen, was denn nun die objektive Grundlage war, sondern erfährt eigentlich nur, was für eine Position der Autor vertritt. Die Position eines Telepolisschreiberlings ist aber zumindest mir ziemlich egal und wenn ich für die Extraktion von Informationen sowieso andere Quellen brauche, dann kann ich dir auch gleich direkt lesen. Telepolis ist für mich nichts anderes als BILD für intellektuelle Hipster, die etwas eloquenteres als den BILD-Jargon wollen, auch wenn das journalistische Niveau kaum besser ist.

(Oder zumindest war das vor 6-8 Jahren so - wie gesagt, ich les da nichts mehr. Links von Coronaschwurblern auf Telepolis erweckten aber den Eindruck, dass das Problem fortbesteht und selbst im technischen Teil des verlagseigenen Heiseforums macht man sich um die Esoterik&Propagandaabteilung des Hauses lustig. Und das will echt viel heißen bei einem Verlag, der nicht nur c't, sondern eben auch Wissenschaftsmeldungen auf PM-Niveau und ""tests"" techstage rausgibt.)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wo sind eigentlich deren ganzen ICBM?


Überall verteilt und in U Booten quer in den Weltmeeren.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juli 2022)

Ich finde die Analyse auf Twitter nicht ganz schlecht, zum Thema Angriff mit HIMARS auf Gefangenenlager. 









						Thread by @noclador on Thread Reader App
					

@noclador: Olenivka POW massacre thread 🧵: 1) it wasn't a GMLRS rocket 2) it was a thermobaric weapon 3) russia staged it and did so (as usual) incompetently Firstly: keeping POWs so close to the front violates...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch ein längeres Video aus den Räumen und von den Leichen, aber der Raum sieht halt für mich auch mehr nach einen sehr heißen Brand aus und nicht, als hätte es dort es mehrere Explosionen gegeben. 

Das Dach besteht ja auch nur aus dünnem Blech, da müsste die Raketen locker durchschlagen und dann am Boden einen Krater hinterlassen. 

Die Aufnahmen auf der Bank von den Raketenteilen, sind wohl auch nur alte Aufnahmen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

Salve,

sehr guter und differenzierter Artikel wie der Westen Verluste und Verwundete bei den Russen versucht präzise einzuschätzen.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				




Was für mich persönlich am interessantesten war, wurde nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, der Ausfall an Offizieren. Hier sehe ich für die Zukunft auch die größten Schwachpunkte bei den Russen.
"Kanonenfutter" kann man mit Propaganda und anderen Maßnahmen in der Diaspora rekrutieren, aber Offiziere, zumindestens nicht nur dem Namen und der Uniform nach, wachsen nicht auf Bäumen.
Auch die Ukrainer dürften hier Probleme haben, können aber soweit ich gelesen habe auf den Westen zurückgreifen in der Ausbildung, gelesen habe ich über GB.
Auch bei der medizinische Ausstattung scheint es bei den Russen nicht zum besten zu stehen und in Sachen Medikamente sind sie dem Westen haushoch unterlegen, fragt sich inwieweit die Ukraine davon profitieren kann und inwieweit China Russland dort helfen kann.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

Zu der Analyse sag ich mal so: Strang 3, siehe Video (vorrausgesetzt wie immer, das Telefonat ist echt, ich denke aber das ist es...):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qp4OFJt6c_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Kherson geht es wohl in kürze auch richtig los, die ruSSen sind heftig Material am dorthin verlegen. ^^

@Don-71 ... China macht eventuell gerade eine eigene Baustelle auf...


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> In Kherson geht es wohl in kürze auch richtig los, die ruSSen sind heftig Material am dorthin verlegen. ^^


Klar weil sie müssen, denn sie stehen dort im Moment, nach allem was ich lese, mächtig unter Druck und ein Rückzug aus Cherson wäre für Russland schon ein Debakel.
Wieso haben die jetzt alle ein V als Zeichen und kein Z mehr, ist das ein Zeichen, das man nicht mehr "an sich glaubt"?
Vielleicht gehen sie in den kommenden Monaten das Alphabet durch...



Jahtari schrieb:


> @Don-71 ... China macht eventuell gerade eine eigene Baustelle auf...


Kann sein, aber so richtig glaube ich noch nicht, dass es China jetzt wirklich darauf anlegt, aber wer weiß.


----------



## Optiki (30. Juli 2022)

Hab eigentlich nur ich die Probleme mit dem zitieren über mehrere Seite hinweg, ich kann weder direkt zitieren, noch sie in den Speicher laden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> sehr guter und differenzierter Artikel wie der Westen Verluste und Verwundete bei den Russen versucht präzise einzuschätzen


versucht möglichst präzise, übrigens aus den selbe Dokumenten von der Kampftruppe, stammen die Einschätzung zur Genauigkeit der Oryx Daten, welche ich letztes erwähnt habe, ebenfalls hatte ich letztens über Bekanntgabe der Verluste der Separatisten geschrieben


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was für mich persönlich am interessantesten war, wurde nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, der Ausfall an Offizieren. Hier sehe ich für die Zukunft auch die größten Schwachpunkte bei den Russen.
> "Kanonenfutter" kann man mit Propaganda und anderen Maßnahmen in der Diaspora rekrutieren, aber Offiziere, zumindestens nicht nur dem Namen und der Uniform nach, wachsen nicht auf Bäumen.


Stimmt wohl, angeblich werden zur Zeit einige Soldaten deswegen befördert, die Frage ist, ob diese überhaupt dafür bereit sind.

So lange sich genug Freiwillige melden, geht es weiter. Um Bachmut werden halt gerne mal kleine Gruppen ohne Fahrzeuge los geschickt, welche da nur dazu dienen, die Positionen der Ukrainer zu finden, indem sie die Munition mit dem Körper fangen



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch die Ukrainer dürften hier Probleme haben, können aber soweit ich gelesen habe auf den Westen zurückgreifen in der Ausbildung, gelesen habe ich über GB.


In welcher Position die dort ausgebildet werden sollen, wurde soweit mir bekannt, nicht genannt. Ich würde vermuten da bekommen 10000 Ukrainer eine Grundausbildung und mehr nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch bei der medizinische Ausstattung scheint es bei den Russen nicht zum besten zu stehen und in Sachen Medikamente sind sie dem Westen haushoch unterlegen, fragt sich inwieweit die Ukraine davon profitieren kann und inwieweit China Russland dort helfen kann.


Der Artikel beschreibt ja, dass die Ukrainer ähnliche Modelle und Behandlungen haben. Jedoch hast du recht, die Ausrüstung wird besser sein, es gab ja auch schon mehrere Berichte, wo selbst die Russen, sich über ihre erste Hilfe Kits beschwert haben und dann die erbeutete verwenden.


Jahtari schrieb:


> Zu der Analyse sag ich mal so: Strang 3, siehe Video (vorrausgesetzt wie immer, das Telefonat ist echt, ich denke aber das ist es...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann dir hier noch @wartranslated empfehlen, er hatte das Gespräch schon gestern zeitnahe übersetzt, als du es da erste mal genannt hast. Rein vom Bauchgefühl würde mich das nicht überzeugen, weil es sich zu leicht fälschen lässt.


Jahtari schrieb:


> In Kherson geht es wohl in kürze auch richtig los, die ruSSen sind heftig Material am dorthin verlegen. ^^


das wird nicht gut enden, die Schlange vor dem Fähre ist ewig lang, die Ukraine kann die gar nicht angreifen

Das wird leider in einem riesigen Blutbad enden, währenddessen beschießen die Russen ohne Rücksicht, die Städte im Norden. Da werden bald ganz viele Zivilsten das Leben verlieren.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieso haben die jetzt alle ein V als Zeichen und kein Z mehr, ist das ein Zeichen, das man nicht mehr "an sich glaubt"?
> Vielleicht gehen sie in den kommenden Monaten das Alphabet durch...


Soll das ein Späßle sein, es gab schon immer mehre Markierungen? V O Z


----------



## Gast1659561002 (30. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann dir hier noch @wartranslated empfehlen, er hatte das Gespräch schon gestern zeitnahe übersetzt, als du es da erste mal genannt hast. Rein vom Bauchgefühl würde mich das nicht überzeugen, weil es sich zu leicht fälschen lässt.


bei ihm hatte ich das gestern auch schon vorher gelesen, ich glaube irgendwo in den antworten in dem thread hat er dann auch geschrieben, dass ihm gerade auch erst aufgefallen ist, das der Ukrainische Sicherheitsdienst das schon selbst übersetzt hatte. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir allerdings, dass das schon passig ist, erst recht mit der Analyse von weiter vorn.


Optiki schrieb:


> das wird nicht gut enden, die Schlange vor dem Fähre ist ewig lang, die Ukraine kann die gar nicht angreifen


... jedenfalls das Ende nicht.



Optiki schrieb:


> Das wird leider in einem riesigen Blutbad enden, währenddessen beschießen die Russen ohne Rücksicht, die Städte im Norden. Da werden bald ganz viele Zivilsten das Leben verlieren.


Das wird so kommen, leider. Möglicherweise geht das morgen schon los.



Optiki schrieb:


> Soll das ein Späßle sein, es gab schon immer mehre Markierungen? V O Z


Zumindest das "O" habe ich heute auch das erste mal gesehen.


----------



## brooker (30. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das hat rein gar nichts mit negativer Einstellung zu tun. Vielmehr ist es meine Reaktion auf einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg auf ein Nachbarland,  mit mehr als fragwürdigen Methoden dies als Selbstschutz und Befreiung hinzustellen und dem kranken Selbstverständnis, dass dieser Angriffskrieg niemanden anderes als Russland anzugehen hat.


Es gibt hier Leute die es als selbstverständlich ansehen, dass der Ukraine-Krieg nur Russland was angeht? Das hab ich hier bisher noch nie gelesen


Tekkla schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Mal abwarten und schauen was kommt, hat uns hierher gebracht.


Hierher gebracht haben uns die Aktivitäten der NATO und USA in der UKR ab ca. 1998. Und das diese Aktivitäten absolut das Gegenteil waren, was die Russen zu ihrem Sicherheitsbedürfnis immer wieder geäußert haben. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Jeden Tag, den man die Kremlinge weiter machen lässt, ist ein verlorener Tag. Beschwichtigung ist wie Mehltau. Erst sterben junge Triebe ab und dann die ganze Pflanze. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Dein Versuch mit Teetrinken Zeit zu schinden ...


Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl du hast dich mächtig verrannt jnd steigerst duch da in was rein. Was hat mein Vorschlag in diesem Forum mit dem Tun des Kremls zu tun?


Tekkla schrieb:


> spielt nur den Kremlingen in die Hand, da diese mehr Zeit bekommen sich zu konsolidieren und Stück für Stück Teile aus der Phalanx des Westens mit fragwürdigen Methoden heraus zu brechen, während man das eigene Volk immer mehr mit Propaganda verdummt.


Sprach derjenige, welcher vermutlich Russkand nur aus Spiegel, online-Plattformen und Fernsehen kennt.

Die Darstellung zu Russland heute ist genauso wie die Darstellung der DDR damals, Ausschlachten von passenden Bruckstücken um die Überlegenheit des Westens zu suggerieren. Die Realität sieht glücklicher Weise ganz anders aus.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juli 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Darstellung zu Russland heute ist genauso wie die Darstellung der DDR damals, Ausschlachten von passenden Bruckstücken um die Überlegenheit des Westens zu suggerieren. Die Realität sieht glücklicher Weise ganz anders aus.


Der ist echt gut, die DDR war 1989 so kaputt, am Ende und marode, wie ein Land nur sein kann.
Und das habe ich als Wessi noch live und in Farbe (falsch in Schwarz Grau) aus eigener Ansicht und direkter Erfahrung in der DDR noch erlebt, als die DDR noch vor dem Mauerfall existiert hat. Wer so etwas schreibt hat echt keine Ahnung von der damaligen Realität. Nicht die geringste.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der ist echt gut, die DDR war 1989 so kaputt, am Ende und marode, wie ein Land nur sein kann.
> *Und das habe ich als Wessi noch live und in Farbe (falsch in Schwarz Grau) aus eigener Ansicht und direkter Erfahrung in der DDR noch erlebt, als die DDR noch vor dem Mauerfall existiert hat.* Wer so etwas schreibt hat echt keine Ahnung von der damaligen Realität. Nicht die geringste.


Erzählt uns wieder einmal ein Westdeutscher mit seiner immer noch "Außenansicht".  
Nicht das die Wirtschaft der DDR Ender der 1980er Jahre nicht in nennenswerten Teilen am Ende war.
Es ist aber halt nur die halbe Geschichte.

Zu diesen Punkt gebracht hat sie eben vor allen Honeckers starres festhalten am stalinistischen lenken durch die Partei, die großzügigen Reperationsleistungen nach '45 & Vorgaben vom "Großen Moskauer Bruder" und der fehlende Zugang zum Rohstoffmarkt &  Exportmarkt, durch den eisernen Vorhang.

Davon ausgehend was mit Nöspl in den 1960er Jahren unter Ulbricht & Apel noch umgestzt werden konnte und was vorgesehen war, hätte die Entwicklung der Wirtschaft der DDR, mit etwas günstigeren Rahmenbedingungen, halt auch durchaus eine Ecke anders verlaufen können, als sie es dann vor allen ab den 1970er Jahren unter Honecker tat.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erzählt uns wieder einmal ein Westdeutscher mit seiner immer noch "Außenansicht"


Die dreiwöchige Innenansicht/Außenansicht war so offensichtlich, abseits von Ost Berlin, dass sie sogar einem damals 18 Jährigen völlig überwältigt hat und einem die Leute die dort dauerhaft leben mussten, eher leid taten.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht das die Wirtschaft der DDR Ender der 1980er Jahre nicht in nennenswerten Teilen am Ende war.
> Es ist aber halt nur die halbe Geschichte.
> Zu diesen Punkt gebracht hat sie eben vor allen Honeckers starres festhalten am stalinistischen lenken durch die Partei, Vorgaben vom "Großen Moskauer Bruder" und der fehlende Zugang zum Rohstoffmarkt & Exportmarkt, durch den eisernen Vorhang.
> 
> Ausgehend von dem was mit Nöspl in den 1960er Jahren unter Ulbricht & Apel noch umgestzt werden konnte und was vorgesehen war, hätte die Entwicklung der Wirtschaft der DDR, mit etwas günstigeren Rahmenbedingungen, halt auch durchaus eine Ecke anders verlaufen können, als sie es dann ab den 1970er Jahren unter Honecker tat.


Das du dieser Meinung bist ist ja nun nicht neu, die wolltest uns das ja hier auch schon mal wissenschaftlich "verkaufen" (das ist nicht böse gemeint), nur hast du damals irgendwie, die ganzen Steuern und Abgaben (Staatseinnahmen im Kapitalismus) der westdeutschen Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber (Unternehmen) beim Vergleich unterschlagen und ausschließlich auf Produktivitätssteigerungen  der beiden Wirtschaftssysteme verwiesen, aber wie gesagt ohne Steuern und Abgaben.
Ich persönlich teile deinen Optimismus in deinem Post nicht, denn noch kein Land auf dieser Erde mit einem Sozialistischen Wirtschaftsansatz hat es jemals auch nur Ansatzweise hinbekommen, mit so etwas wie der Sozialen MArktwirtschaft zu konkurieren, wenn man es Gesammtheitlich betrachtet, die Abstände waren immer riesig.
Und ja du hast mit der Analyse vollkommen recht, die DDR wurde ab 1970 oder kurze Zeit später ausschließlich nur noch auf Verschleiß gefahren, ohne jegliche Investitionen, außer dem aller Nötigsten, seit Anfang der 1980er Jahre sogar auf schweren Verschleiß gefahren. Das konnte man überall im Land, abseits von Berlin, an jeder Straßen, Haus und Sonstiger Ecke sehr stark sehen. Das Land war 1989 infrastrukturell, wirtschaftlich und eher am aller wichtigsten "Geistig" ausgebrannt, die Leute sind in Scharen weggelaufen, weil sie keine Zukunft gesehen haben. Und es sind gerade die Jungen gutausgebildeten weggelaufen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was hat die Wirtschaft der DDR mit der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Ukraine zu tun?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dieser Typ gehört mit zu den dümmsten die Twitter zu bieten hat.


Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ein Großteil von "Social" Media mit das Dümmste ist, was die Menschheit zu bieten hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich teile deinen Optimismus in deinem Post nicht, denn noch kein Land auf dieser Erde mit einem Sozialistischen Wirtschaftsansatz hat es jemals auch nur Ansatzweise hinbekommen, mit so etwas wie der Sozialen MArktwirtschaft zu konkurieren, wenn man es Gesammtheitlich betrachtet, die Abstände waren immer riesig.


Weil es auch abseits von ein paar halbherzigen Versuchen in Autokratien, nie einen wirklich ernsthaften Versuch gab, weil immer sowas wie die FDP & Union daher geschneit kommen und dir erzählen das es unmöglich sei.
Und warum?
Weil Profiteure eines bestehenden Systems, in dem man sich bequem eingerichtet hat, natürlich nicht möchten das sich etwas für andere als sie selbst, zu ihren Kosten, ändert.
Wenn man aber nicht mal einen ernsthaften Versuch startet / unternimmt, kann man halt auch nicht sagen es sei nicht möglich!

Mehr will ich dazu auch gar nicht schreiben, da es zu sehr vom Thema abkommt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (31. Juli 2022)

> Hierher gebracht haben uns die Aktivitäten der NATO und USA in der UKR ab ca. 1998. Und das diese Aktivitäten absolut das Gegenteil waren, was die Russen zu ihrem Sicherheitsbedürfnis immer wieder geäußert haben.


selbst wenn er sie wahrgenommen hat - zu interessieren scheinen den weder eure argumente, noch die tatsächlichen gegebenheiten nicht den dreck unterm fingernagel... hat der schonmal auch nur eine eurer fragen ernsthaft beantwortet?


> Die Darstellung zu Russland heute ist genauso wie die Darstellung der DDR damals





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ausschlachten von passenden Bruckstücken...


... da ist es, das körnchen wahrheit.



> ... um die Überlegenheit des Westens zu suggerieren. Die Realität sieht glücklicher Weise ganz anders aus.


falsche zeitform, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen - und 2x das selbe photo muss ich innerhalb eines posts auch nicht bringen.

@Nightslaver wäre, wäre, fahrradkette. fakt ist: weiter runter hat es nicht mehr gehen können. ich habe bei leipzig gewohnt, war '89 unbekümmerte 16 Jahre jung und habe mich in dem zeitraum öfters um leipzigs innenstadt herum rumgetrieben - wer das nicht erlebt hat, kann das kaum nachvollziehen... <hier>, <hier> und <hier>


somit aber auch wieder schluß mit OT... wer was wissen will, weiss ja wie das funktioniert.

... nächtle


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was hat die Wirtschaft der DDR mit der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Ukraine zu tun?


Es war eine Antwort darauf das Herr brooker in seinem Propaganda Rage dargestellt hat, das die Informationen die die westdeutsche Bevölkerung vor dem Mauerfall über die DDR in den seriösen und öffentlich.rechtlichen Medien erhalten hat, alle falsch waren und das es der DDR wesentlich besser ging, das behauptet er analog für die Russische Föderation heute.
Seriöse und öffentlich rechtliche deutsche Medien schlimme Propaganda in Bezug auf Russland, nur wer RT, TASS und Konsorten konsumiert hat den tiefen Einblick.
Dem musste ich wiedersprechen und habe dabei (leider) etwas ausgeholt, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen!


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2022)

Der @brooker hätte damals auch Autor beim Schwarzen Kanal sein können. 



brooker schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Leute die es als selbstverständlich ansehen, dass der Ukraine-Krieg nur Russland was angeht? Das hab ich hier bisher noch nie gelesen


So hat es Putin de facto vorgelesen, als er den Angriffskrieg im TV kundtat. Wer hat was von "hier" geschrieben?



brooker schrieb:


> Hierher gebracht haben uns die Aktivitäten der NATO und USA in der UKR ab ca. 1998. Und das diese Aktivitäten absolut das Gegenteil waren, was die Russen zu ihrem Sicherheitsbedürfnis immer wieder geäußert haben.


Jaja. Schon Lenin bediente wohl das Narrativ der von Feinden umzingelten SU. Ich gebe dir hier mal einen Link zu einer Seite, die ich persönlich eher problematisch finde. Ich war ehrlich erstaunt, als ich diesen Beitrag seinerzeit dort fand.





__





						Die Wahrheit über die „Einkreisung Russlands“ | Recentr
					






					recentr.com
				






brooker schrieb:


> Die Darstellung zu Russland heute ist genauso wie die Darstellung der DDR damals, Ausschlachten von passenden Bruckstücken um die Überlegenheit des Westens zu suggerieren. Die Realität sieht glücklicher Weise ganz anders aus.


Ich rede in erster Linie und aktuell nur noch ganz bewusst von Kremlingen und nicht mehr von den Russen. Denn den oder  die Russen als Hivemind gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (31. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man hat klar gemacht, dass die Ukraine und Georgien zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nichts in der NATO zu suchen haben, dass es aber natürlich kein allgemeingültiges Beitrittsverbot gibt.


Einige wenige Länder entschieden sich dagegen, wie Deutschland u. Frankreich.
Ansonsten waren alle dabei. Der NATO Beitritt war also nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Putin ist 70 Jahre. Der Mann lebt nicht ewig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2022)

Drohnenangriff auf Generalstab der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte


> Bei einem Drohnenangriff auf den Generalstab der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte in Sewastopol sind nach russischen Angaben fünf Menschen verletzt worden. „Heute Morgen haben ukrainische Nationalisten beschlossen, uns den Tag der russischen Flotte zu verderben“, erklärte der Gouverneur der annektierten Krim-Halbinsel, Michail Raswosschjew, am Sonntag im Online-Dienst Telegram.



Quelle:








						Ukraine: Drohnenangriff auf Generalstab der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte
					

Der Gouverneur der Krim beschuldigt „ukrainische Nationalisten“, für den Angriff mit fünf Verletzten verantwortlich zu sein.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Jaja. Schon Lenin bediente wohl das Narrativ der von Feinden umzingelten SU. Ich gebe dir hier mal einen Link zu einer Seite, die ich persönlich eher problematisch finde. Ich war ehrlich erstaunt, als ich diesen Beitrag seinerzeit dort fand.


Unter Lenin war die UDSSR wirklich mehr oder minder von Feinden "umzingelt", zumindest zu der Zeit, als er diese Äußerung tätigte.
In dem Punkt Lenin auf eine Stufe mit Putins rhetorischen Äußerungen zu stellen ist also verkehrt.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was hat die Wirtschaft der DDR mit der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Ukraine zu tun?


Das frage ich mich auch.

Bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkehren, danke!


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unter Lenin war die UDSSR wirklich mehr oder minder von Feinden "umzingelt", zumindest zu der Zeit, als er diese Äußerung tätigte.
> In dem Punkt Lenin auf eine Stufe mit Putins rhetorischen Äußerungen zu stellen ist also verkehrt.


Damals ging es wohl um den britischen Imperialismus, den man dann später gegen den US amerikanischen Imperialismus tauschte. 

Fun Fact: Die deutschen ließen damals (1917) Lenin zurück nach Russland, weil man sich von ihm und seinen Leuten einen Umsturz und somit eine Schwächung des Kriegsgegners erhoffte. So etwas Ähnliches läuft hier in der EU momentan mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen bei den ganzen Rechten a la AfD, Le Pen, Salvini etc. und Russland.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damals ging es wohl um den britischen Imperialismus, den man dann später gegen den US amerikanischen Imperialismus tauschte.
> 
> [...]



Es geht u.a. auch ganz konkret darum, dass die westlichen Mächte sich schon kurz nach der Russischen Revolution in den Russischen Bürgerkrieg einmischten. Mit westlichen Truppen auf russischem Boden. Das hat sich durch das entsprechende, z.T. fast schon mystifizierte Narrativ eben auch recht tief in die nationale Erinnerungskultur eingegraben. Nimm dazu noch die Russlandfeldzüge des napoleonischen Frankreich und des faschistischen NS-Deutschland, dann hast du die Grundlage der russischen Paranoia ggü. äußeren Bedrohungen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unter Lenin war die UDSSR wirklich mehr oder minder von Feinden "umzingelt", zumindest zu der Zeit, als er diese Äußerung tätigte.
> In dem Punkt Lenin auf eine Stufe mit Putins rhetorischen Äußerungen zu stellen ist also verkehrt.


Ich halte die ganze Situation damals nicht mit Heute vergleichbar. Vier Mächte (Deutsches Reich, KuK Monarchie, Osmanisches Reich, Zarenreich) die Ost- und Südosteuropa unter sich aufgeteilt hatten, waren zerfallen oder hatten mehr oder weniger mit sich selber zu tun. Gleichzeit die immensen Verluste an Menschen durch den ersten Weltkrieg, Hungersnöte, Spanische Grippe, Aufkeimender Nationalismus der im hinterlassenen Machtvakuum beste Bedingungen gefunden hat, damit Hand in Hand gehend auch Ethnische Säuberungen und Vertreibung, die teils schon im Zuge des Ersten Weltkriegs begangen wurden und selbst das was gemeinhin als "Rote" bezeichnet wird, war keine homogene Vereinigung, sondern manchmal nur durch Zweckbündnisse vereint, ansonsten sich aber spinnefeind und in der Zielsetzung höchst unterschiedlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damals ging es wohl um den britischen Imperialismus, den man dann später gegen den US amerikanischen Imperialismus tauschte.


Sorry, aber du würfelst hier gerade Dinge in einer Art durcheinander, wie man es sonst mehr von Tschetan, brooker und Lichtspieler kennt.

Die Form von Imperialismus hatte mit der Aussage absolut nichts zu tun!
Sondern schlicht der Umstand das in dem russischen Bürgerkrieg "die Kommunisten" halt umzingelt waren, weil Frankreich, die USA und GB die russischen monarchistischen Gegenkräfte gegen die Kommunisten unterstützten.

Der Grund dafür war das es in ganz Europa & den USA zur damaligen Zeit eine große Angst davor gab, dass bei dem Erfolg der Kommunisten in Russland, die Welle auch auf weitere Länder überschwappen könnte, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt überall in Europa und den USA, auch in der Arbeiterschaft, auf Grund der oft sehr miesen Lebensbedingungen rumorte und entsprechende Sympathien zu den Kommunisten gab.
Weshalb man den aufkeimenden russsischen Kommunismus möglichst im Keim versuchte zu ersticken und es auch egal war, ob ein Russland bei Erfolg dann wieder monarchistisch wäre (man die Uhr also, gerade in Bezug auf Leibeigenschaft der Bauern in Russland, weil die haben erst die Kommunisten dort überhaupt abgeschaft, zurückdrehen würde).

Abgesehen davon, "Britischer-Imerpialismus" und das was später als "US-Imperialismus" proklamiert wurde, kann man nicht wirklich so direkt miteinander vergleichen.
Der britische Imperialismus war nicht etwas so "abstraktes", wie das was gerne als US-Imperialismus (aufdrücken der Politik und Kultur) bezeichnet wird, sondern durch den ausgeübten Kolonialismus und das die Briten das größte Kolonialreich besaßen, etwas durchaus sehr real kritisierbares.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (man die Uhr also, gerade in Bezug auf Leibeigenschaft der Bauern in Russland, weil die haben erst die Kommunisten dort überhaupt abgeschaft, zurückdrehen würde).


Nein die Leibeigenschaft wurde früher abgeschafft.


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, "Britischer-Imerpialismus" und das was später als "US-Imperialismus" proklamiert wurde, kann man nicht wirklich so direkt miteinander vergleichen.


Es ging nur um die propagandistische Darstellung einer Bedrohung von außen nach innen, um den Weg, den man ging, zu rechtfertigen. So wie eben auch heute.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein die Leibeigenschaft wurde früher abgeschafft.


Stimmt, das waren die Bauernaufstände von 1905/06, mein Fehler, falsch im Kopf gehabt.
Aber irgendwas war da, wofür es erst die Kommunisten in Russland gebraucht hat, damit es mal abgeschafft wurde...
Muss ich später nochmal nachschauen, was das war...


----------



## chill_eule (31. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkehren, danke!


*HALLO?!*


----------



## Optiki (31. Juli 2022)

So wie es aussieht brauchen wir bald noch einen neuen Thread, wenn der Kosovo und Serbien einen Krieg anfangen?

Ansonsten scheint es heute bis jetzt noch recht ruhig zu sein, wie ich gelesen hatte, wurde wohl ein Millionär und seine Frau von Raketen getötet. In Bulgarien ist angeblich ein Munitionslager abgebrannt. Ebenfalls gibt es Gerüchte, dass die Russen die Brücken mit Betonplatten verstärken und versuchen, die größere Brücke bei Cherson zu reparieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Drohnenangriff auf Generalstab der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte
> 
> 
> Quelle:
> https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/new...sischen-schwarzmeerflotte-verletzte-li.252017



Wenige Stunden, bevor sich die Creme de la Creme des Stützpunkts Sewastopol auf öffentlichen Feierlichkeiten präsentieren wollte, soll eine der (bislang recht erfolgreichen) ukrainischen Drohnen einen Angriff komplett vermasselt haben und deswegen kann man jetzt leider, leider nicht in geringem Abstand zu einem aktiven Kriegsgebiet die mächtige, zahlreiche, in exzellentem Zustand befindliche Schwarzmeerflotte vorführen?

Das ist irgendwie so ein Narrativ, bei dem ich geneigt bin, eher der "Äh - nö. Lüge."-Antwort der Gegenseite zu glauben.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Damals ging es wohl um den britischen Imperialismus, den man dann später gegen den US amerikanischen Imperialismus tauschte.
> 
> Fun Fact: Die deutschen ließen damals (1917) Lenin zurück nach Russland, weil man sich von ihm und seinen Leuten einen Umsturz und somit eine Schwächung des Kriegsgegners erhoffte. So etwas Ähnliches läuft hier in der EU momentan mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen bei den ganzen Rechten a la AfD, Le Pen, Salvini etc. und Russland.



Beim britischen Imperialismus war der Satz nicht einmal komplett verkehrt, denn Großbritannien war im 19. Jhd. tatsächlich sehr bestrebt, im noch relativ unbeeinflussten Zentralasien Fuß zu fassen und der Drops war in den Afangsjahren der Sowjetunion auch nicht ganz gelutscht.

Aber seitdem es so etwas wie "Weltmächte" gibt, die global präsent ist, wirkt jedesmal absurd, wenn ein Staat der bereits gut 11 Prozent der globalen Landoberfläche ausmacht, Aktivitäten mehrere tausend Kilometer jenseits seiner Landesgrenzen als auf ihn bezogen interpretiert. Einige der US-Basen ""dienen"" genauso gut der Einkreisung der Antarktis wie der Russlands.


----------



## brooker (31. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenige Stunden, bevor sich die Creme de la Creme des Stützpunkts Sewastopol auf öffentlichen Feierlichkeiten präsentieren wollte, soll eine der (bislang recht erfolgreichen) ukrainischen Drohnen einen Angriff komplett vermasselt haben ...


Wasn da los? Deine Aussage passt überhaupt nicht zur zitierten Quelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2022)

Wenn du konkrete Nachfragen stellen möchtest, dann tue das. Wenn du nur Pauschalablehnung demonstrieren willst, dann rechne nicht mit Reaktionen von mir.


----------



## brooker (31. Juli 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du konkrete Nachfragen stellen möchtest, dann tue das. Wenn du nur Pauschalablehnung demonstrieren willst, dann rechne nicht mit Reaktionen von mir.


Die Quelle: https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...17&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link

Deine Aussage: "Wenige Stunden, bevor sich die Creme de la Creme des Stützpunkts Sewastopol auf öffentlichen Feierlichkeiten präsentieren wollte, soll eine der (bislang recht erfolgreichen) ukrainischen Drohnen einen Angriff komplett vermasselt haben ..."


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2022)

Und nun deine Frage


----------



## brooker (31. Juli 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und nun deine Frage


Die Aussage in der Quelle: "Die Ukraine hat bestritten, am Sonntagmorgen den Generalstab der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte in Sewastopol angegriffen zu haben."

Grund meiner Nachfrage ist diese Aussage des Users:"Wenige Stunden, bevor sich die Creme de la Creme des Stützpunkts Sewastopol auf öffentlichen Feierlichkeiten präsentieren wollte, soll eine der (bislang recht erfolgreichen) ukrainischen Drohnen einen Angriff komplett vermasselt haben ..."


----------



## Tekkla (31. Juli 2022)

Ja, und was raffst du daran nicht? @ruyven_macaran sagt doch, dass er/sie/es  auch nicht daran glaubt, dass es eine ukrainische Drohne war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber irgendwas war da, wofür es erst die Kommunisten in Russland gebraucht hat, damit es mal abgeschafft wurde...
> Muss ich später nochmal nachschauen, was das war...



Das Zarentum? 

@brooker:
Einer Nachricht zufolge, sei ein ukrainischer Drohnenangriff schiefgegangen. Und die Ukraine dementiert später sinngemäß: unsere Drohnen waren gar nicht im Einsatz, wer auch immer da irgendwas vermasselt hat, wir haben nix damit zu tun. Ist doch standardmäßiges Krisenkommunikationsvorgehen in so einem Fall, also einfach komplett alles bestreiten. Oder zumindest ist das eine der klassischen Optionen.
Die Alternative ist, dass das Ganze ein Fake seitens Russland ist mit dem Ziel, die Fähigkeiten der Ukraine schlechtzumachen. Auch nicht ausgeschlossen, da die Stimmung der Bevölkerung vieler potentiell waffensendender Staaten stark von mutmachenden oder demoralisierenden Nachrichten aus der Ukraine abhängt. Ich tendiere in der Regel aber dazu, die einfachste Variante zunächst für am wahrscheinlichsten zu halten: also die Ukraine hat mal einen Angriff vermasselt. Kommt vor, gibt aber niemand gern zu.


----------



## brooker (31. Juli 2022)

@HenneHuhn, danke für die Erläuterung  Nun wird nen Schuh daraus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Alternative ist, dass das Ganze ein Fake seitens Russland ist mit dem Ziel, die Fähigkeiten der Ukraine schlechtzumachen. Auch nicht ausgeschlossen, da die Stimmung der Bevölkerung vieler potentiell waffensendender Staaten stark von mutmachenden oder demoralisierenden Nachrichten aus der Ukraine abhängt. Ich tendiere in der Regel aber dazu, die einfachste Variante zunächst für am wahrscheinlichsten zu halten: also die Ukraine hat mal einen Angriff vermasselt. Kommt vor, gibt aber niemand gern zu.



Die russische Meldung ist einfach von vorne bis hinten irrational:

- Der "ukrainische Angriffe" auf das Schwarzmeerflottenkommando soll am "Morgen" vor großen Feierlichtkeiten zu Ehren der Schwarzmeerflotte stattgefunden haben soll. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass bis Sonntagnachmittag sogar mehrere Ergänzungen, Reaktionen, etc. über Nachrichtenagenturen verbreitet wurden und weder Russland noch die Ukraine eine Meldung zu so einem Thema ohne ministerielle Absprache rausgeben, müsste sogar frühester Morgen gewesen sein. So, Preisfrage 1:
Du bist ukrainischer Drohnenkommandant und willst die Köpfe der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte treffen. Du weißt dass für diesen Sonntagmittag große Feierlichkeiten geplant, an denen sie teilnehmen sollten. Wann greifst du an?
a) Vor Arbeitsbeginn, wenn ggf. noch jeder zu Hause oder bestenfalls in einem geschützten Kommandoraum ist. (0 Punkte)
b) Wenn alle ungeschützt auf einer Tribüne sind. (3 Punkte)

- Scheinbar gab es keine Gegenmaßnahmen gegen die Drohne, obwohl so ein Ding ja letztlich nichts anderes als ein langsames Flugzeug ist. Preisfrage 2:
Du bis russischer Kommandant und willst 260 km von einem Schlachtfeld militärische Feierlichkeiten abhalten. Dein Feind hat vor ein Wochen den Stolz deiner Flotte mit einer 280-km-Reichweite versenkt und seitdem mehrere neue Raketensysteme erhalten, den Beschwerden deines Präsidenten zu Folge wohl auch welche mit 300 km Reichweite. Wie steht es um deine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen?
a) Die Luftabwehr schläft, die Schiffe sind schließlich zu Erhohlung im Hafen und an Land findet doch nie ein Krieg statt. (0 Punkte)
b) Hier kommt nicht einmal eine Friedenstaube durch! (3 Punkte)

- Die Bayraktar haben sich eigentlich als recht wirksam erwiesen und auch wenn sie keine schweren Waffen tragen können, haben einige der Optionen genug Wirkungsradius, um auf einen betriebsamen Stützpunkt einzuschlagen wie eine Bombe. Preisfrage 3:
Du bist ukranischer Waffensystemoffizier und sollst den Stab der Schwarzmeerflotte am geschützten Frühstückstisch ausschalten. Was wählst du?
a) MAM-L mit 22 kg thermobarischen Sprengkopf. Ist zwar nicht explizit gegen geschützte Gebäude, aber hat ordentlich Wums und wenn mein Ziel zu gut geschützt sein sollte, sterben wenigstens ein paar Russen an der Einschlagstelle. (3 Punkte)
b) MAM-L mit 22 HE-Sprengkopf. Gibt keinen so schönen Feuerball und muss seinen Oxidierer mitschleppen, aber die schärfere Detonationswelle stellt zumindest sicher, dass jeder hinter der ersten Wand zerfetzt wird und der zweiten vielleicht auch noch. (2 Punkte)
c) Irgendwas von dem Kleinkram, es reicht wenn 5-6 Russen behandelbare Verletzungen davontragen. (0 Punkte)

- Die russische Schwarzmeerflotte hat ihr Flagschiff, große Transporter und diversen Kleinkram verloren, konnte nicht bei Odesse landen, hat die Schlangeninsel aufgeben müssen und traut sich ohne diese wichtigen Unterstützungsposten nur noch beschränkt ins westliche schwarze Meer, sodass die Ukrainer sogar bereit sind, die Passagen durch ihre Minenfelder sichtbar zu machen.
Preisfrage 4:
Du bist PR-Offizier der russischen Marine. Im Kalender hat jemand zu besseren Zeiten Feierlichtkeiten zu Ehren der Schwarzmeerflotte eingetragen. Was machst du?
a) Ich kündige eine riesen Party an, lasse den kümmerlichen Rest auffahren und Reihe zwei Stunden lang aussagelose Phrasen aneinander bis jeder eingeschlafen ist anstatt zu realisieren, dass hier gar nichts zu ehren gibt. (0 Punkte)
b) Ich überlege mir einen Grund, die Feier doch abzusagen und gleichzeitig diese Arschlöcher schlecht dastehen zu lassen, die mir meine Flotte zerbröselt haben. Bei den Methoden ist alles denkbar, solange kein Russe stirbt. (2 Punkte)

Auswertung:
0-1 Punkt: Gratulation, Putin wäre stolz auf dich! Verbreite seine Pressemitteilung so weit wie möglich und er wird zusätzlich auch noch dankbar sein!
2-10 Punkte: Gratulation, du weißt, dass die Wirklichkeit manchmal komplex ist und abwarten muss, solange man nur Tendenzen erahnen kann.
11-12 Punkte: Gratulation, du hast entweder deine Antwort nach der erwarteten Belohnung gewählt, ohne den Auswertungstext vorher zu lesen, bist zu blöd zum rechnen oder/und glaubst alles, was jemand mit russlandkritischer Haltung in Foren postet. Damit bist du immer noch Besser als die Leute mit einem Punkt, die Putin alles glauben und ebenfalls nicht rechnen können!


Das besonders verdächtige an der Geschichte und der Grund, warum ich sie nicht einfach als "im Krieg ist die Wahrheit halt tot, mal abwarten" abtue wie sonst immer, ist die enge zeitliche Abfolge:
1. Große Erfolge der ukrainischen Armee dank HIMARS.
2. Verlangsamender Fortschritt der russischen Armee.
3. Probleme der russischer Armee, ihre Nachschubwege an die Westfront stabil zu halten.
4. (Diletatnisch getarnte)e False-Flag-Attacke und Ermordung ukrainischer Kriegsgefangener in russisch besetzten Gebiet.
5. Russische Meldung über eine absolut bescheuert durchgeführten ukrainischen Angriffsversuch mit maximal russlandfreundlichem Ergebnis.


Sorry, aber das riecht derart stark nach "russischer Propagandaabteilung hat gar keine realen Meldungen mehr, mit denen sie durch Überbetonung die eigene Seite gegenüber der ukrainischen gut dastehen lassen kann, deswegen liefert der FSB jetzt welche", dass man fast schon davon ausgehen muss, dass der CIA dahintersteckt und genau diesen Eindruck erwecken will.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

@ruyven_macaran ... ich liebe Ankreuzfrage! Danke für deine Mühe so etwas Unterhaltsames zu erstellen.

Ich hätte noch eine Dimensionen zur Erweiterung anzubieten: es gibt wohl auch noch die Option, dass es zwar die UKR war, aber keine regulären Truppen. Die gefundenen Überreste der Drohne sollen nach Aussage der Behörden vor Ort von einer gepimpten zivilen Drohne stammen. Sprich, vermutlich langsamer, lauter, geringere Traglast.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die gefundenen Überreste der Drohne sollen nach Aussage der Behörden vor Ort von einer gepimpten zivilen Drohne stammen. Sprich, vermutlich langsamer, lauter, geringere Traglast.


Das spricht dann ja noch mehr dafür, dass es ein Gerät von den eigenen Leuten war, sofern es nicht einfach nur in die Kategorie Propaganda gehört, denn: Welche "zivile" Drohne in Händen von Zivilisten hat selbst gepimpt eine solch enorme Reichweite, um vom Festland auf die Krim zu kommen? Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit von Partisanen auf der Krim, aber nach den Säuberungsaktionen durch die Russen seit 2014 glaube ich da nicht dran.

Je komplexer die Erklärungsversuche werden, um eine Person oder Gruppe die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, umso wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass an der Sache etwas faul ist. So wie mit den Gefängnis mit den Azow-Kämpfern, die angeblich von HIMARS gekillt wurden. Schaut man sich mal die Maxar Satellitenbilder an, dann muss man schon staunen, wie hochpräzise dieses Waffensystem und auch die Besatzung des Werfers sein muss. Außer dem Gebäude mit den Gefangenen steht drumherum nämlich noch alles...


----------



## JePe (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Yeah. Oder es waren boshafte Ausserirdische, die einen Quantenantrieb in unsere Dimension gebeamt haben - aber zum Glueck! nicht groesser als 14 Millimeter werden, weshalb der Antrieb viel zu klein war, um bei der Detonation den wackeren russischen Friedenstruppen auf der Krim ernsthaft Schaden zufuegen zu koennen.

Klassische russische Desinformationskampagne - sich nicht auf *eine* Luege festlegen, die dann frueher oder spaeter als solche entzaubert wuerde, sondern einen bunten Strauss an Moeglichkeiten anbieten, damit der geneigte Leser sich dann die aussucht, die am kompatibelsten zum laengst fertigmontierten Weltbild ist.


----------



## Optiki (1. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit von Partisanen auf der Krim, aber nach den Säuberungsaktionen durch die Russen seit 2014 glaube ich da nicht dran.


Wobei es angeblichen Bilder und Aufnahmen von Flyer- und Posteraktionen auch auf der Krim gab.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2022)

Unmoeglich. Die Bewohner der Krim sind trunken vor Glueck ob der Befreiung durch Russland.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

Ne gepimpte zivile Drohne mit über 100 km Reichweite und waffenlastfähig?
Wo gibt es den Bausatz zu kaufen?
Die fähigsten Agrardrohnen haben 250 kg Last bei 20 km Reichweite - nur so als Dimensionsgröße.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2022)

Ukraine: Rätselhafte Kamikaze-Drohne bewirkt Inferno in Russland
					

Eine russische Erdölraffinerie ist durch den Absturz eines unbemannten Fluggeräts in Brand geraten. Kamikaze-Drohnen gewinnen auch im Ukraine-Krieg an Bedeutung. Die jetzt eingesetzte Waffe gibt jedoch Rätsel auf.



					www.nzz.ch
				




Also nen Angriff auf russisches Gebiet mit einer Drohne die von Aliexpress kommen könnte gab es tatsächlich schon 😅

Ihr denkt halt grad nur an Quadrocopter.


----------



## Optiki (1. August 2022)

Machbar ist es schon, jedoch kostet die Drohne dann auch locker 10k.

Es gab ja auch schon Gerüchte, das Privatpersonen, einen größeren Akku verbaut haben und dann die Drohnen mit der Hilfe von Starlink geflogen sind um beispielsweise die große russische Kolone zu bremsen.

die Fähre bei Kherson ist voll mit Zivilisten und angeblich wird die Brücke auch oberflächlich repariert, da wird es schwer für die Ukrainer da nochmal sinnvoll ohne tode Zivilisten anzugreifen 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553992675216560129

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kharkiv und Mykolaiv bekommen die ganze Zeit nur sinnlosen Beschuss ab, teilweise mit Raketen auf dem S300 System. 

Irgendwer verteilt in Donezk die kiloweise kleine Antipersonenminen wie Konfetti, ich würde ja auch die Ukraine tippen, auch wenn sich beide Seiten die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. 

Aus Irzyum haben die Russen wohl Truppen abgezogen und 93 Brigade der Ukrainer räumt dort ordentlich auf, während die Russen weiter um Bakhmut schieben.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die Fähre bei Kherson ist voll mit Zivilisten und angeblich wird die Brücke auch oberflächlich repariert, da wird es schwer für die Ukrainer da nochmal sinnvoll ohne tode Zivilisten anzugreifen


Die meisten Zivilisten schlafen üblicherweise des nachts...

Diese "Fähre" sieht nicht so aus, als würde die für massive Versorgung und Truppenverlegungen über den Fluss taugen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Irgendwer verteilt in Donezk die kiloweise kleine Antipersonenminen wie Konfetti, ich würde ja auch die Ukraine tippen, auch wenn sich beide Seiten die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben.


Meinst du die Schmetterlinge?


----------



## Optiki (1. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die meisten Zivilisten schlafen üblicherweise des nachts...
> 
> Diese "Fähre" sieht nicht so aus, als würde die für massive Versorgung und Truppenverlegungen über den Fluss taugen.


Währe ich mir nicht so sicher bei den Warteschlangen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe und wir wissen ja auch, wie Risikoblind teilweise die Russen so sind. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schmetterlinge?


ja, pfm-1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

Auch nett.
Die Russen hatten angeblich schon vor dem Angriff aufs Gefängnis die Gräber für die Toten ausgehoben.
Der Glaskugelverkäufer interessiert mich...

aus nTV:
*+++ 09:59 Debatte um Oleniwka - Satellitenbilder deuten Massengräber an +++*
In der Debatte um den Angriff auf das Gefängnis in Oleniwka tauchen neue Satellitenbilder auf. Journalisten vermuten, dass diese Aufnahmen Massengräbern zeigen, die vor den Toren des Gefängnisses durch die russischen Truppen ausgehoben wurden. Da sie bereits am 27. Juli, also zwei Tage vor dem Angriff auf das Gefängnis, existieren, sehen Experten darin eine weitere Bestätigung, dass die Tötung von rund 50 ukrainischen Gefangenen nicht auf ukrainischen Beschuss, sondern auf gezielte Exekution durch Russland zurückzuführen ist. Am Tag nach dem Beschuss des Gefängnisses sind viele der Gräber demnach wieder geschlossen. Bereits zuvor führen Experten zahlreiche Fakten ins Feld, die einen Beschuss durch ukrainische Mehrfachraketenwerfer, wie ihn Russland behauptet, als nahezu ausgeschlossen erscheinen lassen. So seien die Zerstörungen am Gebäude viel zu gering, zudem fehle ein Einschlagkrater. Dafür sind Brandspuren innerhalb des Gebäudes dokumentiert, die beim Einsatz von Raketenwerfern des Typs HIMARS nicht entstehen sollen. Zudem werden angeblich keine russischen Wächter verletzt oder getötet. Ungewöhnlich ist auch der Umstand, dass Russland zwar Vertreter des Internationalen Roten Kreuzes für eine Untersuchung der Situation vor Ort einlädt, ihnen jedoch bisher den Zugang verweigert.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553519171845103616

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ja, pfm-1


Böse Dinger, kann man für Kinderspielzeug halten. Hatte ich schon in der Hand (also ohne Ladung zu Anschauungszwecken in der Ausbildung)


----------



## JePe (1. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> (...)



... und dem angeblich eingeladenen Roten Kreuz wird der Zugang verwehrt. Die Kulisse ist wohl noch nicht fertig.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und dem angeblich eingeladenen Roten Kreuz wird der Zugang verwehrt. Die Kulisse ist wohl noch nicht fertig.


Tja, die Folterspuren und Schusswunden müssen wohl zuerst mit TV-Schminke kaschiert werden...


----------



## Optiki (1. August 2022)

Wobei ich das rote Kreuz der Ukraine auch nicht unbedingt für unabhängig halte, ich bezweifle das da jeder auf seine Gesinnung und Vergangenheit überprüft wird. 

Zuletzt hatte man bei den Russen aufgedeckt, dass einer beim roten Kreuz arbeitet, der vorher in der "Ukraine" im Urlaub war und ebenfalls Anhänger dieser nationalistischen Bewegung mit der gelb schwarzen Flagge ist.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Ukrainer mit dem HIMARS so präzise Angriffe führen können, dann würde ich mich als Russe an der Front jetzt mächtig einscheißen.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ne gepimpte zivile Drohne mit über 100 km Reichweite und waffenlastfähig?
> Wo gibt es den Bausatz zu kaufen?
> Die fähigsten Agrardrohnen haben 250 kg Last bei 20 km Reichweite - nur so als Dimensionsgröße.


... warum nicht. Man muss das Scenario nur mit Bezug auf die Reichweite anpassen oder die bereits kommunizierte Sateliten Steuerung mit ein beziehen. Ich halte es für realistisch, dass auch auf der Krim Saboteure oder Widerstandsgruppen unterwegs sind. Ob nun ortsansässig oder genau zu diesem Zweck gereist.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Böse Dinger, kann man für Kinderspielzeug halten. Hatte ich schon in der Hand (also ohne Ladung zu Anschauungszwecken in der Ausbildung)


... nicht nur das. Im Gelände sind die selbst direkt nach der Ablage/Abwurf nur sehr schwer zu erkennen. Nach zwei Wochen, wenn sich die Vegetation drüber gelegt hat, praktisch gar nicht mehr. Lösen bei der Lastsumme von 5kg aus. Soweit ich weiss, haben sich bereits vor Jahren u.a. auch die UKR verpflichtet diese Waffe nicht mehr einzusetzen. Sprich, nicht gegen Militär und schon gar nicht in zivilien Gebieten. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Quelle lokalisiert und unterbunden werden kann.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warum nicht. Man muss das Scenario nur mit Bezug auf die Reichweite anpassen oder die bereits kommunizierte Sateliten Steuerung mit ein beziehen. Ich halte es für absolut machbar und realistisch, dass auch auf der Krim Saboteure oder Partisanen unterwegs sind.


Dass Problem ist das "nur".
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren in eine wirklich potente Hochgebirgslastdrohne mit investiert (8 Besitzer) und glaube, mich ein wenig auf dem zivilen Markt und was technisch geht, auszukennen.
Wir sprechen hier von Teilen, die jenseits der 30 K liegen.

Das Hauptthema ist, dass du keine zivile Drohnen mit nennenswertem Anteil an Tragflügeln bekommst.
Schon mal aufgefallen? 
Das sind alles Multirotorkopter und das hat Zulassungsgründe in der zivilen Luftfahrt - weltweit, im Übrigen.
Und damit bist du automatisch in einer Reichweitengrenze drinnen, die deutlich unter 50 km liegt.
Abgesehen davon, dass so ein Teil maximal irgendwas um die 100 km/h fliegen kann.
Man also so ein Teil selbst mit einem Stein vom Himmel holen kann.
Es geht immer aufpimpen, von zivilem auf militärischen GPS (ca. 25. 000 $ + Zulassung)
Reichweitenverlängerung zu Ungunsten der Nutzlast etc. pipapo.
Die Sinnigkeit steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt

Kurzum, Zivile Drohnen: 
Aufklärung ja, 
Kamikaze-Drohne auf kurzer Entfernung: Ja, 
militärisch erfolgreicher Angriff über mehr als 50 km: nein

Und dich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass evtl. ukrainische Partisanen auf der Krim (von denen dann bislang genau nix in der Presse stand) mit sehr begrenzen Ressourcen eine wie auch immer auf die Insel gekommene zivile Drohne so aufpimpen können, das diese beim allerersten Einsatz ein Bombenerfolg war.

Von solchen hypothetischen Partisanen hätte ich dann eher selbst gebastelte Feststoffraketen al la Hamas erwartet. Weil die Zutaten bekommt man alle beim Apotheker um die Ecke, wenn man weiss, was man kaufen muss.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Yeah. Oder es waren boshafte Ausserirdische, die einen Quantenantrieb in unsere Dimension gebeamt haben - aber zum Glueck! nicht groesser als 14 Millimeter werden, weshalb der Antrieb viel zu klein war, um bei der Detonation den wackeren russischen Friedenstruppen auf der Krim ernsthaft Schaden zufuegen zu koennen.
> 
> Klassische russische Desinformationskampagne - sich nicht auf *eine* Luege festlegen, die dann frueher oder spaeter als solche entzaubert wuerde, sondern einen bunten Strauss an Moeglichkeiten anbieten, damit der geneigte Leser sich dann die aussucht, die am kompatibelsten zum laengst fertigmontierten Weltbild ist.


... wunderbar geschrieben!

Was für die Propaganda der einen Seite gilt, passt zu 100% auch auf die Propaganda der andere.

Und genau deshalb sage ich auch, dass alle Infos auf den Tisch müssen, denn sonst bewegt sich der geneigt Leser in dem jeweiligen sogenannten "fertig montierten Weltbild"!


compisucher schrieb:


> Dass Problem ist das "nur".
> Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren in eine wirklich potente Hochgebirgslastdrohne mit investiert (8 Besitzer) und glaube, mich ein wenig auf dem zivilen Markt und was technisch geht, auszukennen.
> Wir sprechen hier von Teilen, die jenseits der 30 K liegen.
> 
> ...


... technisch kann ich da nicht mitreden. Aber gesetzt dem Fall der "Pilot" war nicht 50km, sondern, rein hypotetisch nur 5km weg und als Sprengladung diente ne Handgranate odrr ne kleine Mörsergranate ... o.ä.. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und vielleicht ist es auch ganz anders gewesen wie wir hier in Summe um die Ecke denken können.

Bei mir um die Ecke haben Jungs bspw Wasserbomben mit der Drohne in Gärten verteilt


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... technisch kann ich da nicht mitreden. Aber gesetzt dem Fall der "Pilot" war nicht 50km, sondern, rein hypotetisch nur 5km weg und als Sprengladung diente ne Handgranate odrr ne kleine Mörsergranate


Ahhh, die russische Variante, wie an dieser Stelle schon mal per Video jemand geposted hat.


brooker schrieb:


> ... o.ä.. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und vielleicht ist es auch ganz anders gewesen wie wir hier in Summe um die Ecke denken können.
> 
> Bei mir um die Ecke haben Jungs bspw Wasserbomben mit der Drohne in Gärten verteilt


Die Berichterstattung gibt so ein Szenario aber nicht her.
Und darauf beziehe ich mich.
Das müsste locker ein 25kg oder gar 50kg Sprengsatz gewesen sein - und da wird die zivile Drohnenluft arg dünn.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. August 2022)

ich glaube, die Russen haben es schon wieder getan - und sich schon wieder dabei gefilmt. link gibts dazu diesmal keinen, ihr bekommt davon schon noch zeitig genung wind. ^^

Zu dem Gefangenenlager solltet ihr euch vielleicht mal zu gemüte führen, was Illia Ponomarenko dazu zu sagen hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kompletter, recht kurzer Thread.
Auch wenn ich nach aktuellem Stand kaum glaube, dass es die Ukrainer selbst gewesen sein sollen, finde ichs schon schade, dass sich ganze wohl auch im Nachgang nicht mehr wird klären lassen.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

... für den Interessierten zum Thema Getreidetransport ein paar Daten und den live-Tacker:









						Ship RAZONI (Bulk Carrier) Registered in Sierra Leone - Vessel details, Current position and Voyage information - IMO 9086526, MMSI 667001963, Call Sign 9LU2766
					

Vessel RAZONI is a Bulk Carrier, Registered in Sierra Leone. Discover the vessel's particulars, including capacity, machinery, photos and ownership. Get the details of the current Voyage of RAZONI including Position, Port Calls, Destination, ETA and Distance travelled - IMO 9086526, MMSI...



					www.marinetraffic.com
				








__





						MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic
					

MarineTraffic Live Ships Map. Discover information and vessel positions for vessels around the world. Search the MarineTraffic ships database of more than 550000 active and decommissioned vessels. Search for popular ships globally. Find locations of ports and ships using the near Real Time ships...



					www.marinetraffic.com
				




Ziel ist Syrien mit Zwischenstopp in Istanbul.


----------



## Tekkla (1. August 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich glaube, die Russen haben es schon wieder getan - und sich schon wieder dabei gefilmt.


???


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. August 2022)

Kriegsverbrechen der perversesten Sorte, wie vor ein paar Tagen erst. Und nein, ich meine nicht das Lager.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich etwas Neues zum Thema Gefängnis und HIMARS? Angeblich soll sich das Pentagon dazu geäußert haben. Leider streikt https://www.dea.gov/news seit Stunden bei mir, sodass ich die Meldung nicht lesen kann :o/


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich etwas Neues zum Thema Gefängnis und HIMARS? Angeblich soll sich das Pentagon dazu geäußert haben. Leider streikt https://www.dea.gov/news seit Stunden bei mir, sodass ich die Meldung nicht lesen kann :o/


Geht bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was genau soll die US Drogenbehörde zu einem Angriff auf ein russisches Gefängnis sagen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran ... ich liebe Ankreuzfrage! Danke für deine Mühe so etwas Unterhaltsames zu erstellen.
> 
> Ich hätte noch eine Dimensionen zur Erweiterung anzubieten: es gibt wohl auch noch die Option, dass es zwar die UKR war, aber keine regulären Truppen. Die gefundenen Überreste der Drohne sollen nach Aussage der Behörden vor Ort von einer gepimpten zivilen Drohne stammen. Sprich, vermutlich langsamer, lauter, geringere Traglast.



Dann war es nicht "die Ukraine". Sondern bestenfalls "ein Ukrainer", was eine meilenweit andere Anschuldigung ist. 

Aber wie soll denn ein auf der Krim wohnender Ukrainer an Sprengstoff für so einen Angriff kommen? Die wenigen nicht geflohenen stehen seit dem Einmarsch unter Generalverdacht und es gab 2014 Verhaftungen, wenn jemand nur die falsche Meinung laut geäußert hat. Da soll jemand acht Jahre lang unbemerkt Guerillaschläge vorbereitet haben? Und das auch noch mitten in Sewastopol bzw. er soll die Technik jetzt darin transportiert haben, in eine Militärstadt im Kriegszustand? 

Man kann zwar mit den vorliegenden, dürftigen Informationen niemals nichts kleines ausschließen, aber wahrscheinlich klingt es nicht. Unvorstellbar wäre auf alle Fäle, dass ein Festlandsukrainer eine Drohne mit mehreren 100 km Reichweite, der Fähigkeit die Luftabwehr entlang der Kampflinien und in Sewastopol entkommt, präzise das russische Flottenkommando identifiziert und dort einen improvisierten Sprengsatz ablegt. Für sowas braucht man Unterstützung von Erdogan, den USA oder Israel bzw. muss im Iran betteln gehen. Die machen aber alle keine Geschäfte mit Privatleuten.




Optiki schrieb:


> Machbar ist es schon, jedoch kostet die Drohne dann auch locker 10k.
> 
> Es gab ja auch schon Gerüchte, das Privatpersonen, einen größeren Akku verbaut haben und dann die Drohnen mit der Hilfe von Starlink geflogen sind um beispielsweise die große russische Kolone zu bremsen.



Da ging es um ein paar dutzend Kilometer Reichweite. Sewastopol liegt, wie geschrieben, 280 km vom nächstgelgenen ukrainischen Territorium entfernt.




Optiki schrieb:


> Wobei ich das rote Kreuz der Ukraine auch nicht unbedingt für unabhängig halte, ich bezweifle das da jeder auf seine Gesinnung und Vergangenheit überprüft wird.
> 
> Zuletzt hatte man bei den Russen aufgedeckt, dass einer beim roten Kreuz arbeitet, der vorher in der "Ukraine" im Urlaub war und ebenfalls Anhänger dieser nationalistischen Bewegung mit der gelb schwarzen Flagge ist.



Es steht Russland und seinen Verbündeten frei, sich in internationalen Organisationen auf Augenhöhe zu betätigen und selbst mitzuschreiben bzw. ein Minderheitenvotum zu einem Bericht abzugeben.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2022)

> Kiew meldet Ankunft deutscher Mehrfachraketenwerfer Mars II​Die von Deutschland gelieferten Mehrfachraketenwerfer _Mars II_ sind nach Angaben aus Kiew in der Ukraine angekommen. Das teilt der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister Olexij Resnikow auf Twitter mit. Er bedankt sich "bei Deutschland und persönlich bei meiner Kollegin, Verteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht, für die Systeme“.
> 
> Lambrecht hatte bereits in der vergangenen Woche die Lieferung der drei Raketenwerfer angekündigt. Daneben hat Deutschland an schweren Waffen bereits Flugabwehrpanzer vom Typ _Gepard _und Artilleriesysteme des Typs _Panzerhaubitze 2000_ an die Ukraine übergeben.
> 
> Mars steht als Abkürzung für Mittleres Artillerieraketensystem und kann Flugkörper unterschiedlicher Wirkungsweise verschießen - etwa gelenkte Raketen mit GPS-System oder Minenausstoßraketen zum Sperren von Geländeabschnitten. Die Abschussbatterien mit einer Kampfbeladung von zwölf Raketen sind dabei auf Kettenfahrzeuge montiert, die eine Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 50 Kilometer pro Stunde entwickeln können. Die Reichweite der Geschosse liegt teilweise bei mehr als 100 Kilometern. _Mars II_ ist neben den von den USA gelieferten Mehrfachraketenwerfern vom Typ _Himars_ und den aus Großbritannien kommenden_ M270 MLRS_ das dritte Artilleriesystem mit hoher Reichweite, das der Westen an die Ukraine liefert.


Quelle: Kiew: Mars II aus Deutschland angekommen

Da tut sich was.

Und auch hier:



> Es ist ein kleines Zeichen der Hoffnung: Erstmals seit Monaten hat ein Schiff mit ukrainischem Getreide für den Weltmarkt den Hafen von Odessa verlassen. Das Frachtschiff »Razoni« fährt unter der Flagge von Sierra Leone und ist mit Mais beladen. Wie das türkische Verteidigungsministerium mitteilte, ist der Libanon Ziel der Ladung. Andere Lieferungen sollen demnach folgen.
> 
> Einem Statement der Vereinten Nationen zufolge befinden sich auf der »Razoni« mehr als 26.000 Tonnen Mais. Das Schiff wird am Dienstag zunächst in der Türkei erwartet, hieß es aus dem Verteidigungsministerium in Ankara. Dort erfolgt eine Inspektion. Anschließend soll die »Razoni« Richtung Tripoli im Libanon ablegen dürfen.


Quelle: Erstes Schiff mit Getreide hat Hafen von Odessa verlassen

Dann hoffen wir mal das auch weitere Schiffe folgen.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann war es nicht "die Ukraine". Sondern bestenfalls "ein Ukrainer", was eine meilenweit andere Anschuldigung ist.


Du betreibst Haarspalterei oder nenne es auch ein Hauch von Diffamierung?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann zwar mit den vorliegenden, dürftigen Informationen ...


Welche Informationen liegen denn aktuell zum Vorgang vor, welche als Basis der Diskussion dienen soll? Ich lasse dir da bewusst den Vortritt, damit die Sachlichkeit nicht durch eine evtl.  zweifelhafte Quelle von meiner Seite gestört wird.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... für den Interessierten zum Thema Getreidetransport ein paar Daten und den live-Tacker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Schiff ist nun auf Höhe Rumänien, der Schlepper "Bulat", welcher die ganze Zeit mit Abstand hinterher fuhr, drehte bei und wird vermutlich nach Odessa zurückkehren.
Es fällt auf, dass dieses Schiff nicht die Standard Route nutzt, sondern deutlich dichter an der Küste entlang fährt und dabei 10SM/h schafft.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Geht bei mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich nichts. Der Link war schlicht und ergreifend leider falsch. Sorry.


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Welche Informationen liegen denn aktuell zum Vorgang vor, welche als Basis der Diskussion dienen soll? Ich lasse dir da bewusst den Vortritt, damit die Sachlichkeit nicht durch eine evtl. zweifelhafte Quelle von meiner Seite gestört wird.


Eben. Es gibt nur extrem zu bezweifelnde Aussagen der Kremlinge.


brooker schrieb:


> Es fällt auf, dass dieses Schiff nicht die Standard Route nutzt, sondern deutlich dichter an der Küste entlang fährt und dabei 10SM/h schafft.


Was genau was bedeuten soll? Lass mal überlegen? Das du keine Ahnung von Seefahrt hast, weil Schlepper im Gegensatz zu voll beladenen Frachtern kaum Tiefgang und somit Zugang zu Gewässern haben, wo man mit einem voll beladenen Frachter auf Grund laufen würde?


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

> 1.8.2022 • 21:47 Uhr
> Blinken: Russische Truppen nutzen AKW als atomaren Schutzschild​
> US-Außenminister Antony Blinken wirft Russland vor, das besetzte Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja als atomaren Schutzschild zu missbrauchen. Er erklärt, russische Truppen hätten Stellungen in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft des größten Atomkraftwerkes in Europa eingerichtet und würden von dort aus das Feuer auf ukrainische Truppen eröffnen. "Natürlich können die Ukrainer nicht zurückschießen, damit es nicht zu einem fürchterlichen Unfall in dem Atomkraftwerk kommt."
> 
> Bereits in den ersten Wochen des Krieges hatte es Kämpfe um Saporischschja gegeben, die nach Einschätzung von Experten eine große Gefahr für die Sicherheit des Atomkraftwerks darstellten.


Ganz schön krank was die Russen da abziehen. Die Möglichkeit eines Super-GAUs interessiert die nicht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. August 2022)

ich hatte vor vielen Tagen schonmal darauf hingewiesen. dass es die Russen nicht interessiert, denke ich nicht - die wissen schon sehr genau, dass man dort so etwas nicht bringen kann. Ziemlich infam, wenn man mich fragt - typisch Russe halt. ^^


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Jahtari schrieb:


> ich hatte vor vielen Tagen schonmal darauf hingewiesen. dass es die Russen nicht interessiert, denke ich nicht - die wissen schon sehr genau, dass man dort so etwas nicht bringen kann. Ziemlich infam, wenn man mich fragt - typisch Russe halt. ^^


Höhö,
das ist die Eigenpropaganda gnadenlos auf Grundeis gegangen.
Zu behaupten, so ein HIMARS wäre im 2. Stock eines Wohngebäudes hinter einem Fenster versteckt, ist nicht dreist, sondern dumm.
Man muss nun zwangsweise zum Umkehrschluss kommen, dass alle russischen Erfolgsmeldungen, die nicht per Bild dokumentiert sind, noch  erlogener sind.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Eben. Es gibt nur extrem zu bezweifelnde Aussagen der Kremlinge.


Welche denn? Denn die hier präsentierten Annahmen, bspw. das die Bombe 25kg oder sogar 50kg schwer gewesen sein muss, muss ja auf irgendetwas beruhen. 


Tekkla schrieb:


> Was genau was bedeuten soll?


Keine Ahnung. Es fällt halt sofort auf, wenn man in den Tracker schaut. Oder wundert es dich nicht?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Lass mal überlegen? Das du keine Ahnung von Seefahrt hast,


Danke für die Blumen. 
Und warum fährt deiner wissenden Meinung nach, das voll beladene Frachtschiff samt Schlepper nicht auf der Standard-Route sondern in Küstennähe?



Tekkla schrieb:


> weil Schlepper im Gegensatz zu voll beladenen Frachtern kaum Tiefgang und somit Zugang zu Gewässern haben, wo man mit einem voll beladenen Frachter auf Grund laufen würde?


Wo bitte habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und warum fährt deiner wissenden Meinung nach, das voll beladene Frachtschiff samt Schlepper nicht auf der Standard-Route sondern in Küstennähe?


@brooker :
Im schwarzen Meer ist es üblich, außerhalb der 12 sm Zone in Küstennähe Fracht zu fahren, egal, ob nun  Krieg ist oder nicht.
Das hängt mit den Strömungen zusammen, die ein Schiff von Odessa kommend in Richtung Süden schlichtweg weniger Treibstoff verbrauchen lässt, als wenn es quer durch den Tümpel entgegen oder quer der Strömung fahren würde.
Guggst du da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wenigsten Menschen oder gar die Medien davon überhaupt eine Ahnung und darum wundert sich der eine oder andere.

Ein Freizeitkapitän...  

PS: Das sind mitunter up to 4kn Strömung = 7 km/h


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @brooker :
> Im schwarzen Meer ist es üblich, außerhalb der 12 sm Zone in Küstennähe Fracht zu fahren, egal, ob nun  Krieg ist oder nicht.
> Das hängt mit den Strömungen zusammen, die ein Schiff von Odessa kommend in Richtung Süden schlichtweg weniger Treibstoff verbrauchen lässt, als wenn es quer durch den Tümpel entgegen oder quer der Strömung fahren würde.
> Guggst du da:
> ...


... wie und wo im Schwarzen Meer gefahren wird visualisiert der Tracker. Und dort war zu sehen, dass bisher nicht die übliche Route genommen wurde. Aber wie gesagt, es war nur eine Feststellung ohne Kommentierung.

Schön, dass es bisher gut klappt. In Odessa liegen auch noch Schiffe die sich eignen. Bin gespannt, welches wann als nächste auf die Reise geht.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie und wo im Schwarzen Meer gefahren wird visualisiert der Tracker. Und dort war zu sehen, dass bisher nicht die übliche Route genommen wurde. Aber wie gesagt, es war nur eine Feststellung ohne Kommentierung.


Es wäre schlau, sich die advanced version zu holen - kostet aber.   
Das sind zu ca. 70% Fähren und Passagierschiffe, die direkt fahren.
Ganz andere Margen als ein Getreidefrachter.
Mit Strömung spart so ein 30.000 BRt Frachter irgendwas um die 500-1000 l Schiffsdiesel auf der Strecke.

Dank Nazi-Kriegsverbrecher-Superarsch-HuschhuschvorsStandrechterschießungskommando-Putin darf der Rest der Welt ja bekannter Maßen derzeit das doppelte dafür berappen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

Das schon irgendwo bitter, wenn du dadrauf angewiesen wärst da jetzt ein Auto kaufen zu müssen und durch die Sanktionen viele Sicherheitssysteme nun nicht mehr eingebaut werden können.  
Macht direkt jeden noch so schrottigen Gebrauchten deutlich atraktiver, als einen Neuwagen:
Aber schön das die Sanktionen wenigstens in einigen Bereichen schon spürbar greifen.



> Als besonders drastisches Beispiel nennt die Studie die Autoindustrie: *Die Verkaufszahlen seien von monatlich 100.000 auf 27.000 gesunken, wegen fehlender Teile aus dem Ausland würden Pkw ohne Airbags, automatische Getriebe und Sicherheitssysteme wie ABS hergestellt.* Als Grundlage ihrer Analyse verwendeten die Forscher eigenen Angaben zufolge Daten von Unternehmen, Banken und Handelspartnern russischer Firmen, da Moskau seit längerem wichtige Wirtschaftsdaten nicht mehr veröffentlicht.


Aber ich möchte da gar nicht wissen wie sich der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt in Russland in kommender Zeit dadurch noch entwickeln wird. Günstiger werden sie wohl sicherlich dadurch auch nicht werden...









						Ukraine-Liveblog: ++ Selenskyj: Russland hat Vorteil bei schweren Waffen ++
					

Laut dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Selenskyj ist die russische Armee im Bereich der schweren Waffen im Vorteil. Die US-Regierung hat neue Sanktionen gegen Kreml-nahe Oligarchen verhängt. Die Entwicklungen im Liveblog zum Nachlesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




@Jahtari Ehrlich, deine permanente und wiederholt-unbelehrbare Art hier rumzuspamen geht mir langsam tierisch auf die Ketten!
Wir haben einen eigenen Taiwan-Thread für sowas und du musst hier trotzdem noch damit rumsapamen...
Wird scheinbar wirklich mal Zeit, dass die Moderation gegen dich durchgreift!


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das schon irgendwo bitter, wenn du dadrauf angewiesen wärst da jetzt ein Auto kaufen zu müssen und durch die Sanktionen viele Sicherheitssysteme nun nicht mehr eingebaut werden können.
> Macht direkt jeden noch so schrottigen Gebrauchten deutlich atraktiver, als einen Neuwagen:
> 
> Will da gar nicht wissen wie sich der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt in Russland in kommender Zeit dadurch noch entwickeln wird.


Die ganze Problematik war doch vorhersehbar und kommt jetzt nicht überraschend. Gebrauchtmarkt klingt nach einer tollen Idee, nur musst du dir erstmal das Auto leisten können und dann gibt es stark eingeschränkte Ersatzteilversorgung. Also hast du die Wahl zwischen einem schlechten einheimischen Auto ohne Sicherheitssysteme oder ein total überteuertes Gebrauchtfahrzeug, für das es kaum Ersatzteile gibt oder wenn, nur in schlechter Qualität. 

Ich muss ja sagen, die Studie wirft ein extrem schlechtes Licht auf die russische Wirtschaft, wenn es wirklich so schlecht ist, können es die Russen noch relativ gut verbergen, vor allem wie geht es Belarus. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab ja immer gesagt, die Sanktionen werden auch den Russen noch Schmerzen bereiten, aber wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist, dann könnten sie auch gleich in richtige Kriegswirtschaft umschwenken.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

ironie on: wer braucht schon ein Auto, wenn man sich den Sprit nicht mehr leisten kann :ironie off

Topic Mangelwirtschaft:
Hier in Ösiland gibts keine Pellets mehr.
Also die gibt es schon noch, aber es werden keine mehr verkauft.  
Anfragen von Nachbarn verweisen auf Oktober/November ohne Reservierungsmöglichkeit.
Alle nur Pelletsheizer haben jetzt schon kein warmes Wasser mehr und davon gibts ne Menge in der Alpenrepublik.
Die ersten Mistgabeln und Schrotflinten werden schon aus dem Keller geholt.

Der eigentliche Grund wäre - laut einem angeblichen Insider - das die Pelletsindustrie von grob 200 €/to auf 600 €/to erhöhen möchte.
Blöd halt, wenn man das eigene Holz teuer nach China verscherbelt und das minderwertige Taigaholz aus Russland nicht in die Pelletsmachmaschine geliefert wird...


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

Oh, Oh!
Ich hoffe das macht Deutschland etwas besser, aber Holz soll im Moment auch hier schwierig zu bekommen sein.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh, Oh!
> Ich hoffe da macht Deutschland etwas besser, aber Holz soll im Moment auch hier schwierig zu bekommen sein.


Ich habe nicht untertrieben, was die Mangelsituation angeht.
Je nachdem, bei wem was man zum Thema liest, gibst unterschiedliche Erklärungen.
Fakt ist, das ist ein pöses Kartell, dass da in Ösiland die Pelletspreise kontrolliert.

Es gilt - nur Widergabe, keine Wertung - das geflügelte Sprichwort in Ösiland:
Hinter Salzburg fängt der Balkan an

Meine Einschätzung ist, dass der Balkan heilig im Vergleich zur österreichischen Vetterleswirtschaft ist.

Willkürlich ausgewählte Stimmen:








						Forderung nach mehr Transparenz bei Holzpellets-Preisen
					

In den letzten drei Jahren haben sich die Preise mehr als verdoppelt. Die Arbeiterkammer OÖ ortet eine "künstliche Verknappung"




					www.derstandard.at
				











						Pellets erreichen Rekordpreise: 2022 keine Frühjahrspreisaktionen zu erwarten
					

Die Produktionskosten und Nachfrage nach Pellets lassen die Preise steigen. Sommeraktionen werde es heuer nicht geben. Branche fordert Politik zur Bevorratung auf und erweitert Pelletierkapazitäten und errichtet neue Werke.




					www.topagrar.at
				











						Österreich: Pelletspreis im Juli 2022 geht durch die Decke -
					

Der österreichische Pelletspreis im Juli 2022 ist gegenüber dem Vormonat um 19,9 Prozent gestiegen. Das teilt der Branchenverband Pro Pellets Austria mit.




					www.pelletshome.com
				











						Betrug mit Pellets und Brennholz: Zu günstig, um wahr zu sein
					

WIEN. Die stark steigenden Energiepreise und die Sorge um ausreichende Gaslieferungen rufen auch Betrüger im Internet auf den Plan. Falsche Shops, auf denen Gas-Alternativen angeboten werden, schießen laut Experten derzeit wie Schwammerl aus dem Boden. Der Schaden ist oft hoch, die Spur zu den...




					www.nachrichten.at


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da macht Deutschland etwas besser,


bezweifle ich irgendwie, die Leute werden alles kaufen, was es gibt

hätten meine Eltern sich nicht vor paar Jahren aufgrund der Gesundheit für Gas entschieden, hätte man die letzten 5 Jahre zumindest bei uns hier, mehr als genug Feuerholz machen können, die Wälder stehen immer noch voll mit Borkenkäfer geschädigten Bäumen. 

mehrere Bekannte von mir kommen gar nicht hinterher mit dem Holz auf dem privaten Wald zu schaffen, eigentlich brauchen sie auch gar keins mehr, die Grundstücke liegen schon voll


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Einschätzung ist, dass der Balkan heilig im Vergleich zur österreichischen Vetterleswirtschaft ist.


Ja, ich habe Österreichische Verwandte, auch welche die in politischen Ämtern sitzen, du drückst es diplomatisch aus.
Aber das kann nicht so einfach mit ein wenig Schmäh und dem fetten Grinsen weggewischt werden, wenn sich das als wahr herausstellen sollte.
Dann geht die nächste Regierung.
Wie nannte mein Kumpel die doch mal, als wir im Stubai Ski fahren waren, "diebisches kleines Bergvolk".


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe Österreichische Verwandte, auch welche die in politischen Ämtern sitzen, du drückst es diplomatisch aus.
> Aber das kann nicht so einfach mit ein wenig Schmäh und dem fetten Grinsen weggewischt werden, wenn sich das als wahr herausstellen sollte.
> Dann geht die nächste Regierung.
> Wie nannte mein Kumpel die doch mal, als wir im Stubai Ski fahren waren, "diebisches kleines Bergvolk".


Ich WOHNE hier... (kopfschüttel)
Die Minister und Landesfürsten wechseln hier derzeit schneller, als ich meine Unterhose wechseln kann.
Immerhin 1-2x am Tag.
Und ja, diebisches, kleines Bergvolk stimmt, aber die größeren Diebe sitzen in Wien...


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es wäre schlau, sich die advanced version zu holen - kostet aber.


Wir wollen es doch nicht übertreiben, oder? 


compisucher schrieb:


> Das sind zu ca. 70% Fähren und Passagierschiffe, die direkt fahren.


Hast du advanced, oder ist das ne Schätzung?


compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Strömung spart so ein 30.000 BRt Frachter irgendwas um die 500-1000 l Schiffsdiesel auf der Strecke.


Ich glaube es ist noch viel mehr. Aber lass für diese Randbemerkung nicht weiter in Details verfallen.


compisucher schrieb:


> Dank ...


Ja, es wird teurer, aber das richtige Geld verdienen die Spekulanten.

Ich wäre dafür Spekulationen auf Nahrung und Ernergie, mit allem was dazu gehört, gesetzlich zu unterbinden.


----------



## compisucher (2. August 2022)

Neues von Medjedewjewjew (oder so ähnlich), der zündelt weiter:
aus nTV
+++ 15:20 Medwedew nennt Georgien und Kasachstan "künstliche Staaten" +++
Der frühere russische Präsident und Ministerpräsident Dmitri Medwedew deutet die russische Annexion von Georgien und Kasachstan an. Das osteuropäische Medienprojekt Nexta berichtet, dass er die beiden Länder in einem Telegram-Beitrag als "künstliche Staaten" bezeichnet habe und, dass "alle Menschen, die in der einst großartigen und mächtigen UdSSR gelebt haben bald wieder in Freundschaft zusammenleben werden". Nach Angaben von Nexta hat Medwedew den Beitrag wenig später gelöscht und behauptet, sein Telegram-Account sei gehackt worden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> dass "alle Menschen, die in der einst großartigen und mächtigen UdSSR gelebt haben bald wieder in Freundschaft zusammenleben werden".


Ja die einen Leben und die anderen sind im Gulag, nur das mit der Freundschaft dürfte äußerst einseitig sein.

Im Grunde genommen sind die Russen wie ein(e) verstoßene(r) Liebhaber(in), der/die psychopthetische Züge entwickelt hat, weil sie/er mit der Trennung nicht klar kommt. Im Grunde genommen kann man das mittlerweile als Krank bezeichnen.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

Gerade in den letzten Tagen wurden einige Details zur Organisation und Zusammenarbeit auf ukrainischer Seite bekannt:

London und Washington werden vor jedem Angriff mit bspw. HIMARS informiert und hätten die Möglichkeit den Angriff abzubrechen, wenn man mit dem Ziel nicht einverstanden ist.

Sprich, jedes Ziel was mit westlicher Technologie von der UA beschossen wird, wurde im Vorfeld von GB und USA abgesegnet.

Die benötigten Echtzeitdaten kommen wo nahezu vollständig aus Polen und auch sonst spielt Polen eine sehr große Rolle. Es wurde mitgeteilt das ca. 90% der militärischen Unterstützung für die Ukraine aus Polen kommt.









						Britain helps Ukraine hunt for Russian spies eyeing Western military aid
					

Destroying military aid flowing into Ukraine from the West is ‘goal number one for Russian agents’, according to Ukraine military




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Tekkla (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das macht Deutschland etwas besser, aber Holz soll im Moment auch hier schwierig zu bekommen sein.


Nicht nur Holz. Gleiches gilt für gute alte Braunkohlebrickets. Ich bin neulich nach Rendsburg gefahren, um dort bei einem Baumarkt den kümmerlichen Rest von 5x 25kg aufzukaufen. Dabei hätte ich, weil ich grad ein Haus mit Kamin und Belüftungssystem renoviere, auch so damit geheizt. Nur aktuell drehen alle am Rad. Heizkram ist das neue Coronascheißhauspapier. Kaufe, was du kriegen kannst und beschütze was du hast. Im Garten habe ich einen Unterstand mit Feuerholz. Für den Winter wird es reichen, aber es darf keiner mitbekommen, dass da was liegt.

Das ist jetzt ja auch erst einmal am Thema vorbei, aber dann auch wieder nicht, weil die Deutschen sich mal wieder ins Hemd machen. Dabei sitzen dann die Kremlinge in Moskau und lachen sich über uns schlapp.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur aktuell drehen alle am Rad. Heizkram ist das neue Coronascheißhauspapier. Kaufe, was du kriegen kannst und beschütze was du hast.
> 
> Das ist jetzt ja auch erst einmal am Thema vorbei, aber dann auch wieder nicht, weil die Deutschen sich mal wieder ins Hemd machen. Dabei sitzen dann die Kremlinge in Moskau und lachen sich über uns schlapp.


Nein, das sind schon lange nicht mehr primär Hamsterkäufer, die sich "ins Hemd machen" und damit eine Knappheit verursachen, als inzwischen viel mehr Scalper, die weiterhin alles wegkaufen und dann zu erhöhten Preisen weiterverkaufen und so die Knappheit weiter aufrecht erhalten.

Musst nur  einmal auf Plattformen wie ebay gucken, ist voll von Braunkohle-Briketts, Sonnenblumenöl und anderen Dingen, die inzwischen im Handel selbst oft knapp bis ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Für den Winter wird es reichen, aber es darf keiner mitbekommen, dass da was liegt.


Ist das bei euch so diebstahlfreundlich oder glaubst du, es artet so aus? 

Im Wald musste man die letzten 10 Jahre immer schon aufpassen, nur nicht zu viel aufarbeiten und an den Rand des Weges legen, sonst war es mal schnell nach der Mittagspause weg. 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mir mal den Prozess des Holz machen und damit heizen zurückwünsche

Die Menschen in Mariupol graut es bestimmt auch schon vor dem Winter.


----------



## brooker (2. August 2022)

Verschiedene internationale Quellen berichten, dass der Angriff auf die Kolonie Jelenowka bei der ASOV Gefangene aus Mariupol starben von der UA durchgeführt wurde. Es war eine zufällige aber keine absichtliche Aktion. Als Quelle wird das Pentagon und DEA News angegeben.









						Pentagon: If the attack on Yelenovka was carried out by the Armed Forces of Ukraine, then it was "accidental" - Social Bites
					

A senior US Department of Defense official said that the attack on the Yelenovka colony of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR), where Ukrainian prisoners of war died, was carried out by accident, even if it was carried out by the Ukrainian Armed Forces. , reports DEA News".“If there was a…




					socialbites.ca


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2022)

Nein das steht so nicht in deiner Quelle. Dort sagt die USA: WENN es sich um Ukrainischen Beschuss handelt dann war dieser bestimmt nicht absichtlich. Das WENN ist aber weiter ungeklärt.
Während die Russen halt wie gehabt sagen es waren die Ukrainer und natürlich die Absicht klar bei diesen sehen.


----------



## Optiki (2. August 2022)

@brooker

selber hast du vorhin klar gestellt, die USA und GB wissen über alle Angriffe mit den Systemen bescheid und jetzt stellst du diese Behauptung auf

ich habe bis heute keine schlüssige Analyse gelesen, warum die Ukraine es gemacht haben soll und auch keine Analyse, welche überhaupt den Einsatz von Raketen aus einem HIMARS oder ähnlichem System nachweist

jetzt kommst du schon wieder mit so einer komischen Seite an



> A senior US Department of Defense official said that the attack on the Yelenovka colony of the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), where Ukrainian prisoners of war died, was carried out by accident, even if it was carried out by the Ukrainian Armed Forces. , reports *DEA News”*.


kommt nur mir die absichtliche Formulierung etwas fragwürdig vor, ich hätte es genau andersherum geschrieben



> “If there was a coup from the Ukrainian side, I assure you, they did not want to do it,” he said.


ok


> Russia’s Former Investigative Committee (IC) *awakened* A criminal case regarding the strike of Ukrainian* nationalists* at a pre-trial detention center in Yelenovka. The Investigative Committee said that, according to preliminary data, the Ukrainian army used shells from the American HIMARS multiple launch rocket system to bombard the detention center where members of the Azov battalion were held.


seid wann sind Soldaten eines Landes gleich Nationalisten? wer spricht nochmal so, hilft mir vlt jemand auf die Sprünge?


> About the bombing of a pre-trial detention center in the DPR *reported* Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation. The ministry stressed that at this time, a large number of Ukrainian soldiers voluntarily lay down their weapons, having learned about the humane treatment of prisoners of war by the Russian army. Therefore, the Ukrainian side made a provocation to intimidate its own army and prevent their surrender.


Wer hat nochmal die Verteidiger von Mariupol darum gebeten, die Waffe nieder zu legen, obwohl laut der Propaganda von Russland die Asoveinheiten, noch Essen für Wochen hatten? fängt glaube ich mit U an, vlt weiß es  ja der liebe @brooker


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Als Quelle wird das Pentagon und DEA News angegeben.
> socialbites.ca/latest-news/67370.html


Nein, als Quelle wird auf der Seite


> Source: Gazeta


angegeben. Wenn damit gazeta.ru gemeint ist, so hat eine kurze Suche bei denen zu keinem Ergebnis geführt. Da findet man höchstens was zu Wintershall Dea.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Du weisst es zwar bestimmt am besten, aber - der von Dir verlinkte Paywall-Artikel des Telegraph gibt das von Dir Behauptete nicht wirklich her? Eigentlich steht da nur: Briten unterstuetzen die Ukraine bei der Suche nach russischen Spionen. Was, wenn man´s  recht bedenkt, nicht nur unspektakulaer, sondern sogar das einigermassen exakte Gegenteil dessen ist, was Du verkaufen moechtest.

Ist das die neue Strategie im St. Petersburger Pressezentrum? Irgendwelche nicht aufrufbaren Links zu akzeptierten Quellen posten und dann einfach das braune vom Himmel runterschreiben?


----------



## chill_eule (2. August 2022)

Leute... ernsthaft? 

Diskussionen über Sonnenblumenöl, Holz, etc.? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sommerloch?

Oder brauchen manche Leute hier einfach mal eine Pause?
Gebt mir bescheid, ich kann das für euch einrichten


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber einen Link zum Telegraph hast Du nicht, oder?


Er liefert das Paradebeispiel von der Freund eines Freundes hat gesagt. Der turbopages-wasauchimmer verweist auf einen anderen turbopages-wasauchimmer (warum verlinkt man nicht direkt auf Ria Novosti?), wo folgender Artikel vom Telegraph verlinkt wird:








						Britain helps Ukraine hunt for Russian spies eyeing Western military aid
					

Destroying military aid flowing into Ukraine from the West is ‘goal number one for Russian agents’, according to Ukraine military




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				



Das soll dann als angeblicher Beweis dafür dienen, dass die Ukraine ihre eigenen von Russland gefangen genommen Soldaten beschiesst.
Dabei ist es nur das übliche Schwurbelsurium par excellence und das hier leider, wie so oft, das Warsteiner in rauen Strömen fließt.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> (...)



... es lohnt sich auch, mal die Arbeitsweise der Seite zu betrachten: da kann jeder Hannes "Nachrichten" posten; wenn  sie es durch die Moderation schaffen, stehen sie erstmal im Internet. Und wenn ich dann im nicht vorhandenen Impressum noch Hinweise auf kalifornisches Recht bei einer Seite mit kanadischer TLD finde, weiss ich schon, was ich da vor mir habe. Schade um´s HTML und die investierte Zeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Du betreibst Haarspalterei oder nenne es auch ein Hauch von Diffamierung?



Diffamierung ist, wenn man einem ganzen Land die Taten eines einzelnen in die Schuhe schiebt, so wie du das machst. Differenzierung ist es, wenn man z.B. zwischen "Hitler" und "Deutschland" oder zwischen "eventuell ein Ukrainer" und "die Ukraine" unterscheiden kann, um Godwin abzukürzen.



> Welche Informationen liegen denn aktuell zum Vorgang vor, welche als Basis der Diskussion dienen soll? Ich lasse dir da bewusst den Vortritt, damit die Sachlichkeit nicht durch eine evtl.  zweifelhafte Quelle von meiner Seite gestört wird.



Mir liegen eine Vorgangsbeschreibung der notorisch unzuverlässigen/lügenden russischen Armee und eine aus nicht wesentlich mehr als "Nö" bestehende Replik der ukrainischen Regierung vor. Das ist praktisch gar nichts und reicht eben gerade mal für die dürftige, von mir gepostete "was wäre wenn"-Analyse ohne eine echte Aussage darüber, ob das / welches "wenn" überhaupt eingetreten ist.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Was genau was bedeuten soll? Lass mal überlegen? Das du keine Ahnung von Seefahrt hast, weil Schlepper im Gegensatz zu voll beladenen Frachtern kaum Tiefgang und somit Zugang zu Gewässern haben, wo man mit einem voll beladenen Frachter auf Grund laufen würde?



Ich glaube, er meint nicht den Schlepper, sondern den Frachter, der die ungewöhnliche Route genommen hat. Und der Schlepper dürfte auf der gleichen Route zurückfahren, denn es gibt von Odessa in Richtung rumänischer Küste (was der bisherige Kurs war) keine Abkürzung in Landnähe, sondern im Gegenteil man müsste weiter rausfahren.
Dazu sind beide Schiffe auch seetechnisch bequem in der Lage, aber es stand ja von vorneherein fest, dass niemand quer durchs Schwarze Meer fahren wird:
Minengefahr. In von Land aus kontrollierbaren Gewässern kann sich die Ukraine eher Lücken in den Minensperren erlauben (auch wenn man unmittelbar in etwaigen Landungszonen natürlich wieder welche hat) und somit verlaufen die möglichen Routen küstennah. Und natürlich muss man trotzdem vorsichtig fahren - also langsam und mit einem Schlepper als Bremshilfe im (wortwörtlich) Schlepptau.

Standardprozedur für träge Handelsschiffe in Gewässern, wo Manövrieren nur eingeschränkt möglich ist - normalerweise sind das halt welche mit Hafenmauern oder z.T. Untiefen, hier begrenzen Minen den befahrbaren Bereich.





compisucher schrieb:


> Neues von Medjedewjewjew (oder so ähnlich), der zündelt weiter:
> aus nTV
> +++ 15:20 Medwedew nennt Georgien und Kasachstan "künstliche Staaten" +++
> Der frühere russische Präsident und Ministerpräsident Dmitri Medwedew deutet die russische Annexion von Georgien und Kasachstan an. Das osteuropäische Medienprojekt Nexta berichtet, dass er die beiden Länder in einem Telegram-Beitrag als "künstliche Staaten" bezeichnet habe und, dass "alle Menschen, die in der einst großartigen und mächtigen UdSSR gelebt haben bald wieder in Freundschaft zusammenleben werden". Nach Angaben von Nexta hat Medwedew den Beitrag wenig später gelöscht und behauptet, sein Telegram-Account sei gehackt worden.



Ui, Kasachstan? Mit denen war man doch letzte Jahr noch Bestfriends. Ein Glück, dass Mewedew nur auf der Maus ausgerutscht ist.


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint nicht den Schlepper, sondern den Frachter, der die ungewöhnliche Route genommen hat.


Okay. Dann wird mit seiner Reaktion ein Schuh daraus.


----------



## Don-71 (3. August 2022)

Ein paar Neuigkeiten zur Ukraine:

Zu erst zu den Befürchtungen, die Ukraine könnte sich nicht zukünftig ernähren oder über den Winter kommen, auch "angeheizt" über die Lageanalyse des österreichischen Bundesheeres.


> *+++ 18:19 Ukraine hebt Prognose für Getreideernte an +++*
> Die Ukraine hebt ihre Prognose für die diesjährige Getreideernte an. Nach Angaben von Ministerpräsident Denys Schmygal werden nun 65 bis 67 Millionen Tonnen anstatt 60 Millionen Tonnen erwartet. Im Kurznachrichtendienst Telegram lobt er Landwirte, die sogar in Kampfzonen die Ernte fortsetzen würden.


Nochmal zur Einordnung Deutschland hatte 2021 42 Millionen Tonnen an Getreideernte und kann sich mit 83 Millionen Menschen mehr als gut selbst versorgen inkl. Tiere.
Die Ukraine hatte 44 Millionen Einwohner, also man wird sich in der Ukraine nicht nur ernähren können, sondern auch weiterhin exportieren können. Die Ernte ist trotzdem um etwa ~30%  im Vergleich zum Jahr 2021 eingebrochen.
(Getreideernte Ukraine 2021 = 106,4 Millionen Tonnen)




> 19:46 Gazprom: Turbinen-Lieferung durch Sanktionen unmöglich​Die Siemens-Turbine für die Gaspipeline Nord-Stream-1 kann nach Darstellung des russischen Konzerns Gazprom wegen westlicher Sanktionen nicht an die Kompressorstation Portowaja geliefert werden. Hintergrund seien Strafmaßnahmen Kanadas, der EU und Großbritanniens, teilt der Energiekonzern mit.


Ich lasse das unkommentiert, oder doch nicht ganz:


----------



## Tekkla (3. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lasse das unkommentiert, oder doch nicht ganz:


Ein einziges Schmierentheater. Und mit Steuergeldern bezahlen wir den Schröder-Clown noch mit. *kotz*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2022)

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir nehmen einen Bundeswehrtransporter samt Eskorte und liefern frei Haus.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, wir nehmen einen Bundeswehrtransporter samt Eskorte und liefern frei Haus.


Die berühmt, berüchtigte Lieferung frei Bordsteinkante...


----------



## Optiki (4. August 2022)

Ist nicht so, als hätte ich nicht genau das, schon vor 2 Wochen gesagt. 

Sie können ja Schröder auf das Ding setzten und es dann mit Fallschirmen über dem Gebiet abwerfen, wenn sie gefragt werden, warum sie in dem Luftraum unterwegs sind, sagen sie einfach Schröder mache ein Staatsbesuch und schon sind alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Höhöhö, ein russisches Propaganda-Video, dass zur Einwanderung nach Russland auffordert.
Einfach mal den diesmal nicht schlecht geschriebenen Text vom "standard" lesen und dann das Video reinziehen...








						Bizarres Video: Russland will Einwanderer mit schönen Frauen locken – und zeigt Ukrainerin
					

Ein russisches Propagandavideo wirbt für billiges Benzin und traditionelle Werte, ist aber voller handwerklicher Fehler




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2022)

Ich fand die Aufnahmen handwerklich eigentlich ganz gut gemacht nur der Text dazu war peinlich


----------



## Optiki (4. August 2022)

Das Problem mit solchen Videos ist halt, bei uns würde man denken, es hat einer privat als Troll erstellt. Wenn man sich doch dann einige Propaganda Sachen der Russen anschaut, könnte sowas auch staatlich erstellt und deren Ernst
 sein.

Was haltet ihr von solchen Videos, welche einen Einblick in das Einkaufserlebnis mit Sanktionen geben. 

Rostov-on-Don hatte wohl 2012 über 1,1 Millionen Einwohner, eventuell sind es dank Leuchtturmprinzip mittlerweile deutlich mehr. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RoxVKE5Asc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt beispielsweise in Berlin auch Shoppingcentren die sehr leer sind, jedoch dafür die Belieben sehr voll. Wenn er jetzt sagt, es sind die beliebtesten und es sind Kernzeiten, dann sind es schön wenig Leute, aber es lohnt sich ja auch nicht mehr so, dahin zu fahren. 

Was  mich immer etwas wundert, woher kommen die gestiegenen Preise für Lebensmittel, wie Kartoffeln, Erdbeeren usw.  Die bauen sie doch selber an und der Kraftstoff und Strom sind bei denen nicht gestiegen. 

Ansonsten klingt das alles nach ein bisschen Mimi, es gibt ein paar Geschäfte weniger und es lohnt sich weniger hin zu gehen, aber daraus größere Probleme abzuleiten, finde ich allein betrachtet quatsch.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Na ja, denke, der Unterschied ist schon, dass Russland als Staat sich überhaupt genötigt fühlt, so ein Video zu veröffentlichen.
In der Marktwirtschaft brauchst du nur dann Werbung, wenn Dein Produkt viel Konkurrenz hat und du es herausheben musst oder du dringend mehr Kunden benötigst.
Schon jemals eine Hilti Werbung gesehen - Nein? Genau darum...

Was genau dieses Werbevideo für Russland sagen will, ist mir unklar.
Wer soll nach Russland denn ziehen?
Ukrainer?

Und ja, die schaut her, bei uns gibts alles-Videos.
Es ist ja ähnlich, wie mit den Klopapiervideos zu Anfang der Pandemie, nur vice-versa.
Schlaules filmen leere Regale und hinterher stellt sich raus, die waren nur gerade am wieder auffüllen.
Wollte aber keiner mehr hören, alle haben gekauft, gehortet und gehamstert wie die Blöden (und haben evtl. bis heute noch Vorräte) aber die Regale waren dann tatsächlich leer...


----------



## Optiki (4. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, denke, der Unterschied ist schon, dass Russland als Staat sich überhaupt genötigt fühlt, so ein Video zu veröffentlichen.
> In der Marktwirtschaft brauchst du nur dann Werbung, wenn Dein Produkt viel Konkurrenz hat und du es herausheben musst oder du dringend mehr Kunden benötigst.
> Schon jemals eine Hilti Werbung gesehen - Nein? Genau darum...
> 
> ...


Ich würde ja eher darauf tippen, dass es sich um ein privat erstelltes Video handelt, welches auch bisschen trollen soll. Es gab doch ein Video von der blonden Politikerin, wie sie genüsslich eine Erdbeere ist. 

Du siehst das zu sehr als wirtschaftliches Video, es soll keine Leute anlocken oder anwerben. Es soll einfach die Leute abfucken, gerade das Gas wird extra betont, nur um die Leute in Europa zu verärgern.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du siehst das zu sehr als wirtschaftliches Video, es soll keine Leute anlocken oder anwerben. Es soll einfach die Leute abfucken, gerade das Gas wird extra betont, nur um die Leute in Europa zu verärgern.


Also sinnfreies gehört m. M. auf eine sinnfreie Plattform wie Tiktok oder so...


----------



## Eckism (4. August 2022)

Die nukleare russische Gefahr ist gebannt...Harry Potter....ähhh Uri Geller lenkt mit Zauberkrafz die Raketen im Notfall zurück nach Russland.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schon jemals eine Hilti Werbung gesehen - Nein? Genau darum...


Gibt es, bei uns aber fast nur in entsprechenden Fachblättern und warum hauptsächlich da?
Richtig, weil das Geschäft von Hilti vor allen auf den professionellen Bereich ausgerichtet ist (Firmen / Handwerker), mit dafür entsprechenden Preisen und nicht auf Privatkunden, die in jeden Baumarkt rennen und auch mit einer 80 Euro Bohrmaschine zufrieden sind.
Es würde Hilti daher eine Menge Kosten und nur sehr begrenzt etwas bringen Werbung in jedem 0815 Medium, ect. zu schalten.
Wer Fachblätter liest (was in jeder besseren Firma der Fall sein sollte) weiß auch das es Hilti gibt und was die so neues auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es, bei uns aber fast nur in entsprechenden Fachblättern und warum hauptsächlich da?
> Richtig, weil das Geschäft von Hilti vor allen auf den professionellen Bereich ausgerichtet ist (Firmen / Handwerker) und nicht auf Privatkunden, die in jeden Baumarkt rennen.
> Es würde Hilti daher eine Menge Kosten und nur sehr begrenzt etwas bringen Werbung in jedem 0815 Medium, ect. zu schalten.
> Wer Fachblätter liest weiß auch das es Hilti gibt und was die so neues auf den Markt bringen.


Yo, ich meinte ja vergleichsweise die von Waschmittel, Haarstylingprodukten oder Singlebörsen im Mainstream...

Wobei, mein Hilti TE45 Bohrhammer hält jetzt seit 1998 (??), gefühlt damit schon bis zum Erdmittelpunkt gestemmt...


----------



## Tekkla (4. August 2022)

Leudde... Hilti und Ukraine passt nicht!


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

> 15:23 Uhr
> Amnesty kritisiert ukrainische Kriegsführung - Kiew empört​
> Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International wirft der ukrainischen Armee vor, mit ihrer Kriegsführung teils Zivilisten in Gefahr zu bringen. Bei der Abwehr der bereits seit mehr als fünf Monaten andauernden russischen Invasion errichteten die Ukrainer Militärbasen etwa in besiedelten Wohngebieten - darunter auch in Schulen und Krankenhäusern - oder bedienten dort Waffensysteme, heißt es in einem am Donnerstag erschienenen Amnesty-Bericht. Das Kriegsrecht aber verlange von Konfliktparteien, militärische Objekte so weit wie möglich entfernt von zivilen Einrichtungen zu platzieren, mahnte die Organisation. Amnesty betonte aber auch: "Gleichzeitig rechtfertigen die ukrainischen Verstöße in keiner Weise die vielen wahllosen Schläge des russischen Militärs mit zivilen Opfern, die wir in den vergangenen Monaten dokumentiert haben."
> 
> Während der Bericht von kremltreuen russischen Medien ausführlich thematisiert wurde, zeigte sich Kiew empört. Der ukrainische Präsidentenberater Mychajlo Podoljak warf Amnesty eine Beteiligung an einer russischen Propaganda-Kampagne vor, mit welcher die westlichen Waffenlieferungen gestoppt werden sollen.


Ich hatte das jetzt schon öfter gehört. Ganz unschuldig an zivilen Opfern ist die Ukraine wohl nicht.
Umgekehrt machen es die Russen natürlich genauso.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das jetzt schon öfter gehört. Ganz unschuldig an zivilen Opfern ist die Ukraine wohl nicht.
> Umgekehrt machen es die Russen natürlich genauso.



Ganz ohne Zivilisten in Gefahr zu bringen ist nunmal leider auch wieder kein Krieg zu führen...

Würde die Ukraine jedes mal anfangen erst vor jeder eigenen Reaktion jeden potenziell gefährdeten Zivilisten in Umkreis von X Metern bis Kilometern evakuieren zu wollen, würden sie auf nichts mehr eine zeitnahe Reaktion zustande bringen, vor allen wenn diese sich dann evt. auch noch selbst weigern zu gehen, oder auf Grund von Alter / Erkrankungen gar nicht dazu in der Lage wären.

Eben auch dadrum, es entsteht bis dato eigentlich nicht der Eindruck als würde, wenn es der Fall ist, die Ukraine es in der Mehrheit der Fälle aus dem Vorsatz machen Zivilisten als Schutzschilde misbrauchen zu wollen.

Welchen Sinn würde das für die ukrainische Armee auch machen, wo von russischer Seite doch seit Monaten bereits klar ist, das nicht die Skrupel bestehen trotzdem auch in jedweige zivile Ziele reinzuhalten und auch das dadurch erzeugte Bild der russischen Seite ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## Don-71 (4. August 2022)

Wie schon vermutet, jetzt kommen die Indizien mit Aufnahmen und Beabachtungen zusammen.








						Portovaya: Gazprom fackelt offenbar gezielt Gas an Nord Stream 1 Pipeline ab - WELT
					

Seit Wochen liefert der russische Staatskonzern Gazprom weniger Gas nach Deutschland. Nun gibt es Indizien, dass das Gas nicht vollständig an andere Kunden verkauft werden kann. Ausgerechnet seit der Drosselung sind an der Verdichterstation bei Sankt Petersburg große Feuer zu sehen.




					www.welt.de
				




Die Russen fackeln das Gas für Deutschland/Europa ab!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2022)

Das die Russen Gas in großen Mengen abfackeln, ist seit Monaten bekannt. Und schon davor war klar, dass das für Russland die wesentlich einfachere und sichere Lösung gegenüber einer so extremen Drosselung der Fördermengen ist. Aber "für Deutschland" wäre das Gas nur, wenn sie vor hätten, was zu liefern.


----------



## Don-71 (4. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber "für Deutschland" wäre das Gas nur, wenn sie vor hätten, was zu liefern.


Das sehe ich juristisch anders, es gibt ja Lieferverträge und Bestellungen und das Gas wird direkt bei der Einspeisestation von Nord Stream 1 abgefackelt.
Es ist ja nicht so das Deutschland seinen Zahlungen aus den Lieferverträgen nicht nachgekommen wäre.
Soweit mit das bekannt ist, ist diese Konstruktion auch so, dass das Gasfeld das Nord Stream 1 beliefert offiziell einem deutschen Firmenkonsortium gehört, nur wird das GAs direkt nach Förderung an Gazprom verkauft und die fördern es dann nach Deutschland/Europa, um es dort wieder zu verkaufen.








						BASF verkauft alle deutschen Gasspeicher an Gazprom - WELT
					

BASF und der Energieriese Gazprom haben ein heikles Geschäft wiederbelebt. BASF tauscht seine Gasspeicher gegen Anteile an einem Erdgasfeld in Sibirien. Dabei war der Deal schon einmal geplatzt.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Russen fackeln das Gas für Deutschland/Europa ab!


Es gab ja Berichte, dass man die Fördermenge nur sehr sehr langsam senken kann und das erklärt einiges.
Der Klimaschützer in mir schreit.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2022)

Uns gönnen sie das Gas nicht. Dann lieber abfackeln.


----------



## Tekkla (5. August 2022)

Ich habe jetzt verstanden, warum die Leute bei GAZPROM die Turbine nicht haben wollen und auf Sanktionen verweisen. 

Die Manager dort haben schlicht Bammel davor, dass man sie wegen dieser Turbine auch sanktioniert, denn rein rechtlich ist diese Turbine noch immer ein sanktioniertes Teil und somit der Umgang damit rechtlich wohl auch sehr grenzwertig. Die Manager bei GAZPROM wollen wohl erst Sicherheit haben, dass man sie wegen der Nutzung nicht bestraft. Gilt übrigens für alle Turbinen aus westl. Produktion, die demnächst zur Wartung anstehen. Deshalb vermutlich auch immer wieder der Verweis auf NS2, weil dort russische Technik läuft.

Das ist für mich jetzt auch erstmal total schräg und mMn auch nur vorgeschoben, weil es vom Westen bekloppt wäre sich auf diesem komplizierten Wege von hinten durch die Brust ins Bein zu schießen, dennoch meinte gestern ein Rechtsgelehrter im ZDF, dass es rein rechtlich durchaus berechtigte Einwände bzw. Befürchtungen der Manager wären.


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Uns gönnen sie das Gas nicht. Dann lieber abfackeln.


Sind halt Sanktionen von Russland in Richtung EU.


----------



## Mahoy (5. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sind halt Sanktionen von Russland in Richtung EU.


Du meinst, die glorreiche Russische Föderation ist gar nicht in der Lage, größere Mengen Gas zwischenzuspeichern? 

Aber stimmt schon, das würde ja die Preise versauen. Früher ließ man deswegen Öl versickern, heute fackelt man Gas ab.
Außerdem muss man im Kreml aufpassen, das man sich zukünftige Argumente nicht verdirbt, also zum Beispiel "Die Turbine ist jetzt da, aber wir können leider trotzdem nicht die vereinbarten Mengen liefern, weil die Quellen aufgrund einer Fügung des Schicksals, ungünstiger Stellung der Gestirne, widrigen Wetters und selbstverständlich aufgrund ukrainischer oder womöglich sogar homosexueller Saboteure gerade leider, leider nicht so viel hergeben!"


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man im Kreml aufpassen, das man sich zukünftige Argumente nicht verdirbt, also zum Beispiel "Die Turbine ist jetzt da, aber wir können leider trotzdem nicht die vereinbarten Mengen liefern, weil die Quellen aufgrund einer Fügung des Schicksals, ungünstiger Stellung der Gestirne, widrigen Wetters und selbstverständlich aufgrund ukrainischer oder womöglich sogar homosexueller Saboteure gerade leider, leider nicht so viel hergeben!"


Es geht ja auch nicht das die Gasquellen mehr Potenz an den Tag legen könnten, als die Armee des Kremls! 
Wenn schon Gleichschaltung und Gleichschritt, dann auch für alle Bereiche im Zarenreich!


----------



## Eckism (5. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du meinst, die glorreiche Russische Föderation ist gar nicht in der Lage, größere Mengen Gas zwischenzuspeichern?


Spielt keine Rolle, das sie es nicht zwischenspeichern können...das wichtigste ist, die EU bekommts nicht. Der Ruf ist eh versaut, von daher ist es Latte, ob Russland noch Verträge erfüllt.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gab ja Berichte, dass man die Fördermenge nur sehr sehr langsam senken kann und das erklärt einiges.
> Der Klimaschützer in mir schreit.


Hihihihi, nicht , dass Russland alles abfackelt und die dann selber auf regenerativ umstellen müssen.
Bin mal gespannt, mit was die dann Devisen generieren.
Chipfreie Ladas mit Holzkohlemotor?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, mit was die dann Devisen generieren.
> *Chipfreie Ladas mit Holzkohlemotor?*


Mit Matrjoschkas?

@Etwas anderes dazu:
Bei der SPD scheint auch mal wieder mit Frau Lange, Brandenburgische Finanzministerin, eine "geistreiche Person" einen an der Waffel bekommen zu haben und kritisiert, das wir "nicht dazu verpflichtet seien, uns mit Sanktionen selbst zu schaden".

Gehen tut es ihr dabei wohl vor allen um ein Embargo von russischen Öl, wegen der Raffinerie in Schwedt.

Was die gute Frau aber mal wieder nicht so richtig auf die Kette zu bekommen scheint ist, das es den Kremlins völlig egal ist ob wir nur teilweise sanktionieren, gar nicht sanktionieren, der Ukraine aber mit Waffen, Geld, politisch beistehen, oder eben mehr sanktionieren.

Wie beim Gas wird dann halt auch im Zweifel gerne mal, auch ohne Sanktionierung selbigen, einseitig der Gas und ggf. dann eben auch der Ölhahn zugedreht.
Freilich unter fadenscheinigsten Ausflüchten, warum man "Verträge nicht einhalten könne, sie aber ja um jeden Preis einhalten wolle". 

Bei manchen Politikern fragt man sich wirklich, ob sie nicht in der Privatwirtschaft besser aufgehoben wären, als in einem öffentlichen Amt...









						Alle Meldungen zum Ukraine-Krieg vom 16. und 17. August
					

Durch russischen Beschuss auf die ostukrainische Großstadt Charkiw sind am Mittwochabend nach örtlichen Angaben mindestens sechs Menschen getötet und weitere 16 verletzt worden. Alle Meldungen vom 16. und 17. August im Überblick.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei manchen Politikern fragt man sich wirklich, ob sie nicht in der Privatwirtschaft besser aufgehoben wären, als in einem öffentlichen Amt...


Um Gottes willen...nur nicht!
In der Wirtschaft brauchts Macher und keine Schwätzer...


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In der Wirtschaft brauchts Macher und keine Schwätzer...


Na die größten Schwätzer sind oft auch die größten Macher 😅
Siehe Elon Musk.


----------



## Mahoy (5. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei manchen Politikern fragt man sich wirklich, ob sie nicht in der Privatwirtschaft besser aufgehoben wären, als in einem öffentlichen Amt...


Es gibt welche, die will die Privatwirtschaft gar nicht haben. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel Christian Lindner, dessen Ausflüge ins tatsächliche Geschäftsleben - bemüht diplomatisch ausgedrückt - nicht unbedingt von Erfolg gekrönt waren. In der Politik hingegen kann er zumindest ausgewählten Vertretern der Privatwirtschaft nützlich sein, indem er Politik für sie macht. Im Gegenzug darf er im Anschluss an seiner politischen Karriere irgend einen hochdotierten, jedoch entscheidungsfreien und somit für das finanzielle Wohllergehen seine Arbeitgeber mindestens harmlosen Posten bekleiden.

Frau Lange kann ein ähnliches Entgegenkommen erwarten, immer vorausgesetzt, dass das halbtote Pferd, welches sie gerade über die Ziellinie schleppen will,  zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch lebt. Aber vermutlich versucht sie eher, unter den unmittelbar Betroffenen ein paar Stimmverluste der SPD gutzumachen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Frau Lange kann ein ähnliches Entgegenkommen erwarten, immer vorausgesetzt, dass das halbtote Pferd, welches sie gerade über die Ziellinie schleppen will, zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch lebt. Aber vermutlich versucht sie eher, unter den unmittelbar Betroffenen ein paar Stimmverluste der SPD gutzumachen.


Ich denke das ist eher ein Innerdeutscher Ost-West Konflikt. Frau Lange ist ja da nicht die einzige, bei "meiner" Partei, führt ja Herr Kretschmer die "Rebellen" (sehr kleine Anzahl) an und vor 2-3 Wochen gab es eine ominöse Initiative von CDU Lantagsabgeordneten und Wirtschftsministern (Ost) mit der gleichen Richtung wie Frau Lange, die nur keiner irgendwie beachtete.
Und in Sachen Rüssische Föderation und Putin unterscheiden sich Frau Schwesig und Herr Kretschmer ausschließlich durch diese ominöse oder eher kriminelle Stiftung, ansonsten würden die beiden perfekt zusammnepassen um gleichzeitig vor Putin auf die Knie zu fallen. Auch wenn ich meine das die SPD ein etwas größeres Russland/Putin Problem hat, die CDU und auch CSU sind da nicht außen vor.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2022)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Partei die im Osten was zu sagen hat und kein Russlandproblem hat?

Grüne, FDP?

Aber schön, dass du die CSU nennst @Don-71 
Mir fällt kein anderer Westverband der Union ein der sich so von Russland abhängig gemacht hat.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass du die CSU nennst @Don-71
> Mir fällt kein anderer Westverband der Union ein der sich so von Russland abhängig gemacht hat.


Das gehört zur Wahrheit dazu, deshalb ist Markus auch so am rotieren, die unangenehmen Nachfragen rücken näher und er will ja wiedergewählt werden, was aber wohl nicht wirklich in Gefahr ist, aber in Bayern spielt auch die "Höhe" des Gewinnens eine Rolle.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Grüne, FDP?


Die FDP hat sich im Augst 2017 und immer mal wieder danach,  wenn es opportun war, für die Aussetzung der Russlandsanktion, bzgl. Krim Annexion stark gemacht, wobei meine persönliche Meinung dabei ist, dass das Kubickis Überzeugung ist (Putin Versteher) und Lindner einfach bis in die Knochen opportunistisch ist und seine Fähnchen sowieso in den Wind hängt.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gehört zur Wahrheit dazu, deshalb ist Markus auch so am rotieren, die unangenehmen Nachfragen rücken näher und er will ja wiedergewählt werden, was aber wohl nicht wirklich in Gefahr ist, aber in Bayern spielt auch die "Höhe" des Gewinnens eine Rolle.


Söder kann sich als Populist gleich mit bei Schwesig und Kretschmar einreihen. Der Kerl muss weg, niemand schadet Bayern so sehr wie er und Söder.
Aber vielleicht will er ja auch die Verlängerung damit er endlich einen Grund hat zurück zu treten, das hat er ja angedroht^^








						Koalitionskrach in Bayern: Streit um Atomausstieg – Söder droht mit Rücktritt - WELT
					

CSU und FDP können sich in Bayern nicht auf ein Datum für den Atomausstieg einigen. Umweltminister Söder besteht auf 2022 als Ausstiegsjahr – offenbar um jeden Preis.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Mahoy (5. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht will er ja auch die Verlängerung damit er endlich einen Grund hat zurück zu treten, das hat er ja angedroht^^


Immer diese leeren Versprechungen vom weißblauen Monarchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich juristisch anders, es gibt ja Lieferverträge und Bestellungen und das Gas wird direkt bei der Einspeisestation von Nord Stream 1 abgefackelt.
> Es ist ja nicht so das Deutschland seinen Zahlungen aus den Lieferverträgen nicht nachgekommen wäre.
> Soweit mit das bekannt ist, ist diese Konstruktion auch so, dass das Gasfeld das Nord Stream 1 beliefert offiziell einem deutschen Firmenkonsortium gehört, nur wird das GAs direkt nach Förderung an Gazprom verkauft und die fördern es dann nach Deutschland/Europa, um es dort wieder zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Ändert nichts daran, dass über Nord Stream 1 Gas für alle möglichen Abnehmer floss und das Gas, dass nicht in Nord Stream 1 eingespeißt wird, für keinen davon bestimmt ist. Es gibt kein "unser" Gas, dass abgefackelt wird "fremdes Gas", dass Russland nicht fördert und "Gas von dritten", dass Putin zwischenlagert oder an wen anderes vertickt. Es gibt einfach nur Gas und Zar Vladimirowitsch weigert sich, bestehende Verträge einzuhalten. Was seit 2014 niemanden mehr überraschen sollte, woran man nach so langer Untätigkeit aber auch nichts kurzfristig ändern kann.
End of story, wir müssen uns mit den Fehlern von Schwarz-Rot so gut oder besser wenig schlecht arrangieren, wie es eben geht. Was in Russland geschieht, ist egal. (Solange es nicht zu einem Regierungswechsel führt.)




Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt verstanden, warum die Leute bei GAZPROM die Turbine nicht haben wollen und auf Sanktionen verweisen.
> 
> Die Manager dort haben schlicht Bammel davor, dass man sie wegen dieser Turbine auch sanktioniert, denn rein rechtlich ist diese Turbine noch immer ein sanktioniertes Teil und somit der Umgang damit rechtlich wohl auch sehr grenzwertig. Die Manager bei GAZPROM wollen wohl erst Sicherheit haben, dass man sie wegen der Nutzung nicht bestraft. Gilt übrigens für alle Turbinen aus westl. Produktion, die demnächst zur Wartung anstehen. Deshalb vermutlich auch immer wieder der Verweis auf NS2, weil dort russische Technik läuft.
> 
> Das ist für mich jetzt auch erstmal total schräg und mMn auch nur vorgeschoben, weil es vom Westen bekloppt wäre sich auf diesem komplizierten Wege von hinten durch die Brust ins Bein zu schießen, dennoch meinte gestern ein Rechtsgelehrter im ZDF, dass es rein rechtlich durchaus berechtigte Einwände bzw. Befürchtungen der Manager wären.



Die Manager haben 8 Turbinen installiert, die planmäßig noch ein paar Wochen in Betrieb sein sollten und von denen maximal eine läuft. Was auch immer die zum Austauschmodell sagen, dass bei Siemens parkt, ist eine Ausflucht. Ggf. eine mit erweiterter Geschichte hinten dran, aber nichts davon hat etwas mit Gaslieferungen nach Europa zu tun.




compisucher schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen...nur nicht!
> In der Wirtschaft brauchts Macher und keine Schwätzer...



Können wir sie in Wirtschaftslobbys versetzen? Wenn die weniger machen würden, wäre mir das sehr recht.


----------



## brooker (5. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diffamierung ist,


... das was mehrere Quellen anders definieren als du.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir liegen eine Vorgangsbeschreibung der notorisch unzuverlässigen/lügenden russischen Armee und eine aus nicht wesentlich mehr als "Nö" bestehende Replik der ukrainischen Regierung vor.


Das ist eine persönliche Einschätzung von der man nicht weiß, ob sie richtig oder falsch ist oder mit "jein" beantwortet werden muss - vgl. aktueller Bericht Amnesty International mit Bezug auf
"KAMPFTAKTIK DER UKRAINISCHEN ARMEE GEFÄHRDET ZIVILPERSONEN"​


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... dass niemand quer durchs Schwarze Meer fahren wird:
> Minengefahr.


Das ist auch meine Vermutung und die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und natürlich muss man trotzdem vorsichtig fahren - also langsam und mit einem Schlepper als Bremshilfe im (wortwörtlich) Schlepptau.
> 
> Standardprozedur für träge Handelsschiffe in Gewässern, wo Manövrieren nur eingeschränkt möglich ist - normalerweise sind das halt welche mit Hafenmauern oder z.T. Untiefen, hier begrenzen Minen


Janz jenau, so mog man det! "Bremstau" 
Btw., bei den drei vor kurzem losgefahrenen Schiffen sind keine Schlepper dabei. Heisst für mich, die Route scheint, zu mindestens bis zum nächsten Sturm auflandig, sicher zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "KAMPFTAKTIK DER UKRAINISCHEN ARMEE GEFÄHRDET ZIVILPERSONEN"


Vielleicht erstmal beim Aggressor vor dem Kreml protestieren, dessen Armme und ihre Kampftaktik ist *vorsätzlich* *auf die Tötung von Zivilisten und die Zerstörung deren Infrastruktur ausgelegt und wird täglich angewandt. *
Es ist einfach nur lächerlich mit dem Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, genauso wie der Vergleich von Amnesty bzgl. Ukraine und Russischer Armee lächerlich ist und auch weltweit in der Kritik steht!


----------



## brooker (5. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstmal beim Aggressor vor dem Kreml protestieren, dessen Armme und ihre Kampftaktik ist *vorsätzlich* *auf die Tötung von Zivilisten und die Zerstörung deren Infrastruktur ausgelegt und wird täglich angewandt. *
> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich mit dem Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, genauso wie der Vergleich von Amnesty bzgl. Ukraine und Russischer Armee lächerlich ist und auch weltweit in der Kritik steht!


@Don-71, den Vergleich hat wer gezogen?

Der Bericht zeigt, dass nicht alles was der Russe mitteilt falsch ist und das nicht alles was die Ukraine sagt stimmt! Nicht mehr oder weniger ist mit meiner Aussage gemeint!

Zu deiner Aussage "... die Kampftaktik Russland ist *vorsätzlich* *auf die Tötung von Zivilisten und die Zerstörung deren Infrastruktur ausgelegt und wird täglich angewandt" kenne ich bisher keinen Bericht und halte diesen persönlich für nicht für vollständig zutreffend. Natürlich hat Russland fiesen Krieg begonnen und natürlich sterben in diesem Krieg leider Soldaten und Zivilisten. Aber deine Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zutreffend und als Propaganda einzuordnen. *
Wenn das, was du da von dir gibst zutreffend wäre, dann hätte es Situationen wie bspw. in Mariupol nie gegeben. Dann wäre ala Allieren der Langstrecken-Bomberverband angeflogen und hätte aus der Stadt Schutt und Asche gemacht - siehe Essen, Schweinfurt, Köln und Dresden. Zu diesen Ereignissen passt deine Aussage.
Die aufwendigere, verlustreiche und langwierige Taktik des Freikämpfens von besetzten/verteidigten urbanen Räumen der Russen mit Panzer, Schützenpanzer und Infanterie ist deutlich "schonender", mit Blick auf die leider trotzdem entstehenden Verluste für die Zivilbevölkerung. Und ja, jeder Tote ist einer zuviel und hätte m.M.n. über Kompromissfindungen verhindert werden können/müssen. Ich beziehe hier den Beschuss mit Raketen nicht ein. Das ist ein anderes Kapitel.

Mit Blick auf die Meldungen der letzten Tage aus Donetsk könnte man deine Unterstellung der UAF zuordnen. Denn es werden weit im Hinterland zentrale Plätze, Straßen, Bahnhöfe, internationale Hotels, Krankenhäuser und zivilie Infrastrukturen kontinuierlich u.a. mit Anti-Personenminen beschossen und dabei täglich ausschließlich Zivilisten getötet und verletzt sowie die Infrastruktur zerstört - Quelle:  Hauptquartier der Territorialen Verteidigung der Volksrepublik Donezk

Es ist meiner Meinung nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis diese Kriegsverbrechen der UAF auch öffentlich angeprangert werden. Und das zurecht!

Die einzigen, die sich über den Bericht aufregen sind die Führung der UKR. Aber wen wundert das?









						Amnesty erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen Ukraine: So reagiert Wolodymyr Selenskyj
					

Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Amnesty International wirft der ukrainischen Armee vor, mit ihrer Kriegsführung teils Zivilisten in Gefahr zu bringen. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat die Menschenrechtsorganisation nun kritisiert.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> die Kampftaktik Russland ist *vorsätzlich* *auf die Tötung von Zivilisten und die Zerstörung deren Infrastruktur ausgelegt und wird täglich angewandt" kenne ich bisher keinen Bericht und halte diesen persönlich für nicht für vollständig zutreffend. Natürlich hat Russland fiesen Krieg begonnen und natürlich sterben in diesem Krieg leider Soldaten und Zivilisten. Aber deine Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zutreffend und als Propaganda einzuordnen. *


Ich kenne aber z.B. Aleppo, Mariopol, Grosny, Sjewjerodonezk, Lyssytschansk, Charkiw etc.
 Aber das Aussehen dieser Städte das man zumindestens teilweise bei Google Earth und wenn man es aktueller haben will, live und in Farbe bei anderen Satelittendiensten anschauen kann, ist natürlich Propaganda! 


brooker schrieb:


> Wenn das, was du da von dir gibst zutreffend wäre, dann hätte es Situationen wie bspw. in Mariupol nie gegeben. Dann wäre ala Allieren der Langstrecken-Bomberverband angeflogen und hätte aus der Stadt Schutt und Asche gemacht - siehe Essen, Schweinfurt, Köln und Dresden. Zu diesen Ereignissen passt deine Aussage.


 
Du kommst jetzt also mit WWII Vergleichen, welche Städte sahen im Irak, Afghanistan oder Serbien so aus wie die oben genannten? Und die deutschen Städte im WWII sahen weit besser aus als die oben genannten.


brooker schrieb:


> Die aufwendigere, verlustreiche und langwierige Taktik des Freikämpfens von besetzten/verteidigten urbanen Räumen der Russen mit Panzer, Schützenpanzer und Infanterie ist deutlich "schonender", mit Blick auf die leider trotzdem entstehenden Verluste für die Zivilbevölkerung. Und ja, jeder Tote ist einer zuviel und hätte m.M.n. über Kompromissfindungen verhindert werden können/müssen.


Wirklich?
Glaubst du nur ein Wort von dem was du schreibst? Wäre wirklich schlimm, das hat nämlich nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


brooker schrieb:


> Ich beziehe hier den Beschuss mit Raketen nicht ein. Das ist ein anderes Kapitel.


Ja klar, die klammern wir aus, weil eigentlich gibt es diese Russischen Raketen gar nicht und die verursachen auch keine Toten unter der Zivilbevölkerung und schlagen *hauptsächlich und ausschließlich *in ziviler Infrastruktur ein.
Genauso wie das russische Artilleriefeuer!


brooker schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf die Meldungen der letzten Tage aus Donetsk könnte man deine Unterstellung der UAF zuordnen. Denn es werden weit im Hinterland zentrale Plätze, Straßen, Bahnhöfe, internationale Hotels, Krankenhäuser und zivilie Infrastrukturen kontinuierlich u.a. mit Anti-Personenminen beschossen und dabei täglich ausschließlich Zivilisten getötet und verletzt sowie die Infrastruktur zerstört - *Quelle: Hauptquartier der Territorialen Verteidigung der Volksrepublik Donezk*


Das ist natürlich die seriöseste Quelle überhaupt!
Es werden Munitionslager, Eisenbahninfrastruktur und militärische Stäbe angegriffen, wo die auch immer sind und liegen und das ist völlig richtig. Das den Volksrepubliken deshalb der A, a, Grundeis geht sehr schön, immer weiter drauf auf den russischen Nachschub.


brooker schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis diese Kriegsverbrechen der UAF auch öffentlich angeprangert werden. Und das zurecht!


Werden wir sehen, ich glaube kaum das die Ukraine irgendwie auch nur annähernd an so etwas wie z.B. Gräueltaten von Butscha was ja nur ein Ort von Hunderten war, herankommt.


brooker schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die sich über den Bericht aufregen sind die Führung der UKR. Aber wen wundert das?


Soso!


> Kritik an der Menschenrechtsorganisation kam von der britischen Botschafterin in der Ukraine, Melinda Simmons. "Das Einzige, was die (ukrainische) Zivilbevölkerung bedroht, sind Raketen und Gewehre und plündernde russische Truppen", schrieb Simmons auf Twitter.


Also Britische Botschafterinnen gehören jetzt zur Führung der Ukraine?!








						Amnesty-Chefin verteidigt umstrittenen Bericht
					

Amnesty International weist Kritik am Bericht zu völkerrechtswidrigem Verhalten der Ukraine im von Russland begonnenen Krieg zurück. Es haben umfangreiche Ermittlungen gegeben und die Ergebnisse beruhten auf Fakten, so Callamard. Sie sieht die Gefahr, dass die heftige Kritik künftig Diskussionen...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich mit dem Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, genauso wie der Vergleich von Amnesty bzgl. Ukraine und Russischer Armee lächerlich ist und auch weltweit in der Kritik steht!



Der AI-Vergleich beider Parteien kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die russische Armee weitaus schlimmer ist und afaik wurde dieses Ergebnis nicht weltweit, sondern nur von Moskau aus kritisiert. Genau wie umgekehrt die Feststellung, dass die ukrainische Armme in Teilen eher pragmatisch den optimal an die Sache rangeht, nur aus Kiew vehemente Protestnoten auf sich gezogen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der AI-Vergleich beider Parteien kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die russische Armee weitaus schlimmer ist und afaik wurde dieses Ergebnis nicht weltweit, sondern nur von Moskau aus kritisiert. Genau wie umgekehrt die Feststellung, dass die ukrainische Armme in Teilen eher pragmatisch den optimal an die Sache rangeht, nur aus Kiew vehemente Protestnoten auf sich gezogen hat.


Also ich habe schon das Beispiel der Britischen Botschafterin gebracht, Spiegel Online  legt nach, leider hinter einer Paywall. aber die Überschrift macht schon einiges klar








						(S+) Streit um Amnesty-Bericht: Darf die Ukraine aus Wohngebieten zurückschießen?
					

Amnesty International wirft dem ukrainischen Militär vor, ohne Not Zivilisten zu gefährden. Experten kritisieren den Bericht. Tatsächlich steht Kiew täglich vor heiklen Entscheidungen, wie auch SPIEGEL-Recherchen zeigen.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Amnesty International wirft dem ukrainischen Militär vor, ohne Not Zivilisten zu gefährden. Experten kritisieren den Bericht.


----------



## brooker (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber z.B. Aleppo, Mariopol, Grosny, Sjewjerodonezk, Lyssytschansk, Charkiw etc.


Du kennst diese Städte? Warst du vor Ort? Wann denn? Und grundsätzlich, dieser Versuch der Pauschalisierung ist m.M.n. einer Diskussion nicht förderlich. Lass uns bei Mariupol bleiben. Da sind die Kampfhandlungen abgeschlossen, ist bekannt was genau für Kämpfe stattgefinden haben und gibt es einige Einschätzungen zur Zerstörung. Ok?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das Aussehen dieser Städte das man zumindestens teilweise bei Google Earth


... na dann zeige doch mal was du da im Detail siehst!



Don-71 schrieb:


> und wenn man es aktueller haben will, live und in Farbe bei anderen Satelittendiensten anschauen kann,


... auch hier bin ich gern dabei! Lass es uns gemeinsam live anschauen was passiert und was man dort erkennen kann.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ist natürlich Propaganda!


Wenn es live und aussagend detailreich ist sodass man etwas erkennen kann, würde ich es nicht als Propaganda bezeichnen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kommst jetzt also mit WWII Vergleichen, welche Städte sahen im Irak, Afghanistan oder Serbien so aus wie die oben genannten?


Auch hier, lass uns in Mariupol bleiben, damit wir uns nicht verzetteln.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und die deutschen Städte im WWII sahen weit besser aus als die oben genannten.


Don, bspw. Dresden, wurde im Feb 45 während einer Aktion in 4 Wellen aus hunderten Bombern mit Sprengbomben und abschließenden mit Phosphor Brandbomben bombardiert. Alles zersprengt und danach stundenlage Feuerwalze durch die Stadt. Zwischen 22-25.000 tote Zivilisten. Und da hatten sich nicht wie in Mariupol Soldaten in allen erdenklichen strategischen Punkten verschanzt und es kam zum Feuerkampf. Da ging es ganz allein um das was du geschrieben hast. Die Tötung der Zivilbevölkerung und Infrastruktur.

Ich bin sehr empört darüber, dass du diese Tat der Allierten so verharmlost darstellt. Sage mich eine Stadt wo es binnen 72h dieses Ausmaß an Zerstörung gegeben hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wirklich? Glaubst du nur ein Wort von dem was du schreibst? Wäre wirklich schlimm, das hat nämlich nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


Ich schreibe was ich glaube und ich glaube daran, weil ich es weiss.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, die klammern wir aus, weil eigentlich gibt es diese Russischen Raketen gar nicht und die verursachen auch keine Toten unter der Zivilbevölkerung und schlagen *hauptsächlich und ausschließlich *in ziviler Infrastruktur ein.
> Genauso wie das russische Artilleriefeuer!


Falsch. Die tun leider viel zu oft das, was du beschreibst. Und das ist nicht gut und wird den Russen zu Recht vorgeworfen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die seriöseste Quelle überhaupt!


Das sind die, die vor Ort sind. Ich würde gern eine zweite Berichterstattung als Vergleich zu Rate ziehen, aber es gibt sie noch nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es werden Munitionslager, Eisenbahninfrastruktur und militärische Stäbe angegriffen, wo die auch immer sind und liegen und das ist völlig richtig.


Da gehen ist nichts einzuwenden. Wenn diese sich in zivilen Objekten oder in deren Nähe befinden ist es ein Vergehen der Russen. Aber Gand aufs Herz: wenn eine Trauerfeier auf einer Hauptstraße in Donetsk beschossen wird, auf was hat man es dann abgesehen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das den Volksrepubliken deshalb der A, a, Grundeis geht sehr schön, immer weiter drauf auf den russischen Nachschub.


... Donezk wird seine Toten nicht vergessen!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen, ich glaube kaum das die Ukraine irgendwie auch nur annähernd an so etwas wie z.B. Gräueltaten von Butscha was ja nur ein Ort von Hunderten war, herankommt.


Ich finde Butcha ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel und ich würde dich gern um deine Unterstützung bitten. Ich lese immer nur, dass in Burcha Hinweise auf Kriegsverbrechen der Russen gefunden wurden und auf der anderen Seite auch, dass die Vielzahl der obduzierten Leichen durch Bombensplitter getötet wurden. Hast du einen abschließenden Bericht gefunden. Ich würde das gern für mich einordnen und abschließen wollen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Soso!
> 
> Also Britische Botschafterinnen gehören jetzt zur Führung der Ukraine?!


Na kucke mal einer schau! Das hattw ich noch gar nicht gesehen.

Nun gut, wundern tut es mich nicht. U.a. USA und GB unterstützen die ARI Schläge fer UAF massiv, Zielbestätigung, Eingabe, Aufklärung usw.. Die sind somit mit am Pranger. Es wird demnach bestimmt nicht lange dauern, bis die USA sich melden oder der Bericht entschärft wird - oder was meinst du?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der AI-Vergleich beider Parteien kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die russische Armee weitaus schlimmer ist und afaik wurde dieses Ergebnis nicht weltweit, sondern nur von Moskau aus kritisiert. Genau wie umgekehrt die Feststellung, dass die ukrainische Armme in Teilen eher pragmatisch den optimal an die Sache rangeht, nur aus Kiew vehemente Protestnoten auf sich gezogen hat.


... AI-Vergleich? Was, wie, wo? Interessiert schau! Könntest du mir bitte einen Link zukommen lassen und eine Übersicht der unterstellten Prämissen. Danke.


----------



## Tekkla (6. August 2022)

Am Anfang hat es @brooker  als kremlige Propagandaschleuder versucht und biss hier auf Granit. Jetzt versucht er es mit Haarspaltereien, in dem er Sätze Wort für Wort für gemeint wie gesagt nimmt, um damit den Schreibenden zu vorzuführen. Das ist ermüdend und nervtötend. Wo sind wir hier? In einem Forum oder bei einer Pressekonferenz im Bundestag, wo man nur mit Floskeln sprechen darf, weil die brookers dieser Welt aus Gesagtem krude Dinge rauslesen?

Hier, @brooker, was war gleich nochmal deine Motivation dich hier mit zu beteiligen?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich mit dem Finger auf die Ukraine zu zeigen, genauso wie der Vergleich von Amnesty bzgl. Ukraine und Russischer Armee lächerlich ist und auch weltweit in der Kritik steht!


Es ist immer viel einfacher den Aggressor für die Angriffe auf Wohngegenden, Krankenhäuser verantwortlich zu machen, wenn man die Tatsache weglässt, dass Truppen und Kriegsgerät gezielt dort stationiert werden.


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist immer viel einfacher den Aggressor für die Angriffe auf Wohngegenden, Krankenhäuser verantwortlich zu machen, wenn man die Tatsache weglässt, dass Truppen und Kriegsgerät gezielt dort stationiert werden.


Schon alleine aus dem Grund, das der alleinige *Aggressor (Russische Föderation)* da (Ukraine) nichts (nicht die Bohne) zu suchen hat, ihr Blitzmerker!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist immer viel einfacher den Aggressor für die Angriffe auf Wohngegenden, Krankenhäuser verantwortlich zu machen...


Und das ist berechtigt, denn der agressor kann sich ja, in dem fall, hinter die grenze von vor 2014 zurück ziehen und gut sein lassen.  Dann hätten wir schon ruhe.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2022)

Sogar die Grenzen von 2014 hatte man ihm ja defakto gelassen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2022)

Die Krim gehört rechtlich zur Ukraine, aber wenn man sich alle Erhebungen ansieht hätte die Bevölkerung der Krim sich auch in einem freien Referendum wahrscheinlich Russland angeschlossen. Im Gegensatz zum Rest der Ukraine.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2022)

Um das hier mal glasklar zu sagen,
Russland hat begonnen einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine zu führen.

Neben Putins Großmachtsfantasien,
geparrt mit der Gier der Oligarschen ,
krankhaft noch mehr Kohle scheffeln zu müssen,
bleibt doch nur eins übrig ...


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Krim gehört rechtlich zur Ukraine, aber wenn man sich alle Erhebungen ansieht hätte die Bevölkerung der Krim sich auch in einem freien Referendum wahrscheinlich Russland angeschlossen. Im Gegensatz zum Rest der Ukraine.


Und das weisst du woher?
Welche Erhebungen ohne, Druck, Einfluss und Angst?
Was für eine Behauptung!


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das weisst du woher?


Wir hatten in einer PolBil Veranstaltung mal eine sehr gute Karte dazu, leider habe ich diese nicht, aber 
niemand bezweifelt, dass eine Mehrheit für den Anschluss an Russland war.
*Gleichwohl weiß jeder, dass das Referendum illegal und die Ergebnisse gefälscht waren. *Die Mehrheiten
für den Anschluss waren wahrscheinlich deutlich knapper.
Hinweise darauf:








						Krim-Annexion: Abgerissene Verbindungen
					

Die Krim-Bewohner und wie sie die Welt sehen – drei Jahre nach der russischen Annexion. Würden die Bewohner wieder für einen Anschluss an Russland stimmen?




					www.faz.net
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Erhebungen ohne, Druck, Einfluss und Angst?


Auch vor 2014 waren die meisten Einwohner der Krim Russen.


----------



## JePe (6. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Es ist immer viel einfacher den Aggressor für die Angriffe auf Wohngegenden, Krankenhäuser verantwortlich zu machen, wenn man die Tatsache weglässt, dass Truppen und Kriegsgerät gezielt dort stationiert werden.



Ja, wirklich ruecksichtslos von den Ukrainern sich da zu verteidigen, wo sie angegriffen werden. Die sollen sich gefaelligst nachts mit Taschenlampen aufs Feld stellen und kalibrn© lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch vor 2014 waren die meisten Einwohner der Krim Russen.


Da wird der russische stützpunkt sicherlich einen erheblichen anteil daran gehabt haben...
Mal davon ab, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das auch alle russen auf der krim "heim ins reich" wollten.

@News
Hilft Nordoreas Kim Jong-un im Ukraine-Krieg Putin mit 100.000 Soldaten?



> Nordkoreas Machthaber Kim Jong-un hat über diplomatische Kanäle Russland 100.000 Soldaten für den Krieg in der Ukraine angeboten. Das berichtet die britische Daily Mail unter Berufung auf die russische Agentur Regnum. Im Gegenzug sollte das wirtschaftlich angeschlagene Nordkorea Getreide und Energie aus Russland bekommen.
> 
> Im staatlichen russischen TV Rossiya 1 sagte der Verteidigungsexperte, Oberst der Reserve Igor Korotschenko: "Wir sollten uns nicht scheuen, die Hilfe, die Kim Jong-Un uns anbietet, anzunehmen."



Quelle:








						Hilft Nordkorea Putin im Ukraine-Krieg mit 100.000 Soldaten?
					

Offenbar hat Nordkorea Russland 100.000 Soldaten angeboten im Gegenzug für Getreide- und Energie-Lieferungen - darüber sprach ein Experte im russischen TV.




					de.euronews.com
				




Ob die zu fuß genau so schnell beim fliehen sind wie alle anderen truppen auf russischer seite?


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da wird der russische stützpunkt sicherlich einen erheblichen anteil daran gehabt haben...


Nein, eher die Sowjetunion und die Ansiedlung.
Die Krim ist historisch weder ukrainisch noch russisch, aber die Natives sind bei 12% Anteil an der Bevölkerung oder so.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das auch alle russen auf der krim "heim ins reich" wollten.


Wie gesagt, es wird davon ausgegangen, dass es diese Mehrheiten gegeben hat. Aber eher bei 5x% und nicht >90%.
Dieses illegale Referendum war halt gefälscht.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> niemand schadet Bayern so sehr wie er und Söder.


Und was ist wenn er der Inbegriff des typischen Bayerns sowie das Bayern Bayerns ist? Frage für einen Genossen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2022)

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe von AI, die optimale Kriegstaktik herauszuarbeiten und dahingehend Ratschläge zu erteilen. Aufgabe von Amnesty ist es, die Menschenrechtslage und die Situation der schutzbedürftigen Bevölkerung zu analysieren und bekannt zu machen. Natürlich können die äußeren Umstände dazu führen, dass Kriegstaktiken, die Nichtkombattanten gefährden, die einzig überhaupt noch erfolgversprechenden oder zumindest die erfolgsversprechendsten sind. Aber auch das muss dann angesprochen werden.

Und wenn man sich den AI Bericht durchliest, dann ist sowohl das, als auch die viel, viel größere Schuld, die Russland auf sich geladen hat, klar herausgestellt.

Und wenn jetzt die Leiterin des AI-Ukrainebüros empört zurücktritt, ist das ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass Betroffene in vielen Fällen gerade nicht als Expertinnen geeignet sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon das Beispiel der Britischen Botschafterin gebracht, Spiegel Online  legt nach, leider hinter einer Paywall. aber die Überschrift macht schon einiges klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Überschrift spricht von "heiklen Entscheidungen", was soviel bedeutet wie "man wägt zwischen zwei Sachen ab, die beide ********************* sind" und handelt demnach keineswegs einwandfrei.

Und wie weit eine (der Formulierung nach unqualifizierte) Stellungnahme einer Botschafterin in der Ukraine die Aussage "vehemente Kritik nur aus Kiew" wiederlegt und die Aussage "Kritik weltweit" belegt ist mir auch noch nicht so ganz klar. Natürlich wird Kritik an Alliierten nicht beklatscht, aber die meisten scheinen mir in Angesicht der Fakten zu schweigen oder machen gar keine sachbezogenen Aussagen.




brooker schrieb:


> ... AI-Vergleich? Was, wie, wo? Interessiert schau! Könntest du mir bitte einen Link zukommen lassen und eine Übersicht der unterstellten Prämissen. Danke.



Ich nehme zur Kenntniss, dass die aktuelle Berichterstattung über die Ukraine angeblich unbekannt ist und du somit als gänzlich uninformierte Person im Rahmen der weiteren Diskussion einzustufen bist.





						Ukraine Archives
					

Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Ukraine




					www.amnesty.org
				







HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich den AI Bericht durchliest, dann ist sowohl das, als auch die viel, viel größere Schuld, die Russland auf sich geladen hat, klar herausgestellt.



Was übrigens in manch anderem Kontext vermutlich nicht ganz ohne Grund als Anzeichen für Voreingenommenheit in Gegenrichtung genommen worden wäre.



			
				AI schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Such violations in no way justify Russia’s indiscriminate attacks, which have killed and injured countless civilians
> ...
> In certain other locations in which Amnesty International concluded that Russia had committed war crimes, including in some areas of the city of Kharkiv, the organization did not find evidence of Ukrainian forces located in the civilian areas unlawfully targeted by the Russian military.
> ...



Das sind sehr offensichtliche Anschuldigungen und Stellungnahmen gegen Russland, die in einem Bericht dessen Thema nur das Verhalten der ukranischen Armee sein soll, eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen haben. AI in dem Zuge Ukrainfeindlichkeit vorzuwerfen...  .


----------



## Mahoy (7. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Überschrift spricht von "heiklen Entscheidungen", was soviel bedeutet wie "man wägt zwischen zwei Sachen ab, die beide ********************* sind" und handelt demnach keineswegs einwandfrei.


Wenn es denn so einfach wäre. Die Konventionen sehen vor, dass geschützte zivile Objekte nicht dafür genutzt werden dürfen, um zu Lasten der Zivilbevölkerung/-belegschaft einen zusätzlichen Schutz von Kombattanten herzustellen. Es ist jedoch nicht grundsätzlich untersagt, Truppen in oder bei besagten Objekten zu stationieren, wenn diese Stationierung  andere Zwecke verfolgt, als einen Schutzschild für Soldaten herzustellen.
Und ab da wird es kompliziert, denn Gründe kann man einerseits natürlich zweckdienlich konstruieren, jedoch sind auch valide und legitime Gründe nachträglich und aus der Ferne nicht unbedingt rekonstruierbar.

Insbesondere auf einer Bühne, in der ein Konfliktteilnehmer mehrfach gezeigt hat, nicht gerade zimperlich mit Personen und Objekten umzugehen, die eigentlich besonderen Schutz genießen, halte ich es für grundsätzlich nachvollziehbar, wenn man im Zweifelsfall lieber ein paar Soldaten in einer Schule oder einem Hospital platziert. Auch ist zu bedenken, dass es in einem tendenziell eher geschlossenen und auf zivile Bequemlichkeit und Effektivität getrimmten urbanen Umfeld  oft wenig sinnvollen Alternativen für bemannte Verteidigungsstellungen gibt. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Diese sind befinden sich logischerweise dort, wo es etwas Relevantes zu verteidigen gibt.

Es ist _nicht_ Sinn und Funktion des Humanitären Völkerrechts, durch buchstabengetreue Auslegung den Schutz der Bevölkerung zu mindern oder prinzipiell dem Verteidigungsrecht zu widersprechen. Es handelt sich also auch völkerrechtlich immer um situativ abwägbare Rechtsgüter.

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn Amnesty International drauf hinweist, dass besagte Konstellationen häufig auftreten.  AI konstatiert einen Mangel, kann jedoch unmöglich einschätzen, ob und in welchem Umfang dieser Mangel überhaupt abstellbar ist; geschweige denn ob ein Vorsatz vorliegt.

Die Reaktion der Ukraine wiederum erkläre ich mir damit, das aus ihrer Perspektive die Stationierungen durchaus begründbar sind, sie jedoch weder einen Anlass sehen noch die Möglichkeit haben, einzelne taktische und strategische Erwägungen gegenüber einer NGO zu begründen - jedenfalls nicht unter den jetzigen Umständen.
Aus deren Perspektive kommen solche Vorstöße zur Unzeit, denn sie helfen der Zivilbevölkerung nicht zwingend weiter, liefern den Putinisten Munition und eine fundierte Rechtfertigung ist erst möglich, wenn man die unmittelbar Beteiligten zusammenziehen und Gründe untersuchen kann, was unter Kriegsbedingungen schwierig bis unmöglich ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2022)

Ist soweit ja auch irgendwie verständlich, dass die Ukraine aus den von dir genannten Gründen nicht unbedingt begeistert über den AI-Bericht ist. Sie reagieren darauf aber halt wie üblich: mit auf Stufe 11 von 10 gedrehter PR.


----------



## Mahoy (7. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist soweit ja auch irgendwie verständlich, dass die Ukraine aus den von dir genannten Gründen nicht unbedingt begeistert über den AI-Bericht ist. Sie reagieren darauf aber halt wie üblich: mit auf Stufe 11 von 10 gedrehter PR.


Allerdings irgendwo verständlich, schließlich muss man mit der eigenen Reaktion der mindestens auf Stufe 15 laufenden russischen Trollproganda etwas entgegen setzen. 

Lauter Protest richtet sich anzunehmenderweise auch weniger an das informierte Publikum, denn dieses liest auch Analysen der Sachlage wie zum Beispiel die im SPIEGEL und kann den AI-Bericht differenziert einordnen. Es ist das flatterige Publikum, dass sich durch laute Töne aus jeder Richtung beeinflussen lässt.

Dass die Medienlandschaft maximal überhitzt ist und stille Töne in aller Regel untergehen, würde ich jetzt nicht der Ukraine anlasten; die stellen sich einfach darauf ein.
Schön ist das selbstverständlich nicht, jedoch offensichtlich ebenso durch Notwendigkeit diktiert. Kriege werden nicht erst seit heute, jedoch insbesondere heutzutage auch durch Medienpräsenz gewonnen ... oder verloren.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Salve,

jetzt wird in Teilen der "Volkssturm" mobilisiert, es ist echt unglaublich wie Russland gerade "Nicht Russen" als komplettes Kanonenfutter verheizt und dann kommt AI mit so einem Bericht. Na ja.



> +++ 08:10 Bericht: "Volksrepubliken" mobilisieren auch Dienstuntaugliche +++
> Die selbsternannten "Volksrepubliken" Donezk und Luhansk leiten Berichten zufolge eine weitere Welle der verdeckten Mobilisierung ein. Wie das Institute for the Study of War unter Berufung auf den ukrainischen Geheimdienst schreibt, würden in den Gebieten zwangsweise weitere Männer mobilisiert - darunter auch solche, die zurückgestellt worden oder nicht diensttauglich seien. Der Geheimdienst stellt demnach fest, dass die "Volksrepublik" Luhansk neue motorisierte Gewehrbataillone aufstelle und bestehende Einheiten innerhalb des 2. Armeekorps wiederherstelle, indem sie Männer zum Militärdienst zwinge.



Nach Mördern und Räubern aus den Gefängnissen für die Söldnertruppen, jetzt der "Volkssturm".


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ..., jetzt der "Volkssturm".


Eigentlich wissen alle, wie so was am Ende ausgeht....


----------



## Optiki (8. August 2022)

Was soll das schon wieder für eine Aussage sein, die Ukraine reagiert mit Stufe 11 von 10 gedrehter PR?
Das Problem ist, das dieser Artikel einige Fragen aufwirft, nicht zwischen Verteidigung und Angriff unterscheidet. Man liefert hier 1 A Material für die russische Propagandamaschinerie, welche es bereitwillig schluckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier werden Quasi die Verteidigung von Städten, mit den ganzen Taten der Russen gleich gestellt.
Die Kiev-Region hat gezeigt, was passiert, wenn man die Städte alleine lässt. Was sollen die Ukrainer den machen, einfach aufs freie Feld laufen und sich erschießen lassen, nicht mal die Russen laufen in großen Gruppen auf dem freien Feld rum, obwohl sie deutlich besser ausgestattet sind, selber verschanzen sie sich in den Städte und Gebäuden und nutzen die Menschen, welche sie angeblich befreien, als "Schutzschilde". Was machen den die ganzen Waffenlager in den größeren Städten. 

Einer der Investigator*innen wird sowieso in Frage gestellt, sie hatte wohl schon in der Ukraine ein sehr starke negative Haltung gegenüber der Ukraine gezeigt, was mehrere Leute berichten zu wissen, die mit ihr im Hotel waren, beispielsweise Neil Hauer, welcher selbst häufig von den schwierigen Bedingungen an der Front berichtet hat und gegenüber der Führung keine Probleme geschönt hat. (fehlende Rotation, keine moderne Waffen, nachteilige Verhältnisse, hohe Verluste)





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1556003014598598658

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die ukrainische Vertretung wurde wohl nicht mal mit einbezogen. (



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1555272405848920066

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


)



> Ukrainian and Russian social media mobs and trolls: they are all at it today attacking
> @amnesty  investigations. This is called war propaganda, disinformation, misinformation. This wont dent our impartiality and wont change the facts.


Wenn dann Verantwortliche, solche Aussagen treffen, kann ich das Ganze noch weniger gut heißen.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2022)

Der Frühjahrsbericht wo Israel von AI als Apartheidstaat gebrandmarkt wurde war wohl kein einmaliger Ausrutscher. Für mich ist AI damit endgültig unten durch.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Frühjahrsbericht wo Israel von AI als Apartheidstaat gebrandmarkt wurde war wohl kein einmaliger Ausrutscher. Für mich ist AI damit endgültig unten durch.


Was ja auch Quatsch ist.
Jeder Israeli, unabhängig von Glaubensrichtung oder ethnischer Zugehörigkeit darf ab 21 Jahren wählen gehen.
Man muss aber eben Staatsbürger sein.
Im Prinzip wie auch bei uns.
Ein Apartheitssytem a la Südafrika vor einer Generation schloss ja genau darüber einen Großteil der Bevölkerung aus.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ja auch Quatsch ist.
> Jeder Israeli, unabhängig von Glaubensrichtung oder ethnischer Zugehörigkeit darf ab 21 Jahren wählen gehen.
> Man muss aber eben Staatsbürger sein.
> Im Prinzip wie auch bei uns.
> Ein Apartheitssytem a la Südafrika vor einer Generation schloss ja genau darüber einen Großteil der Bevölkerung aus.


Man kann über Israel viel diskutieren und auch differenziert streiten und ja auch die Israelis haben und machen eine Menge Fehler, aber Apartheitsstaat oder Apartheitssystem, ist völlig undiskutabel und reine Propaganda.

Das erinnert mich wieder daran das ich mich am Wochenende ziemlich aufgeregt habe, obwohl ich diese Youtube Sendung  sehr gerne schaue und mag.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wN_XFvqu8uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Also wenn der Herero Aufstand und die Folgen der erste Genozid der Welt war, was war das dann im Kongo?
Was war das mit den Engländern in Südafrika = Burenkrieg.








						Kongogräuel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Genauso die Aussage das die deutschen Vorgängerstaaten des Kaiserreiches maßgeblich in den Sklavenhandel zwischen Afrika und den USA verwickelt waren, ich frage mich dann bloß mit welcher Marine und Handelsmarine.

Auch wenn das jetzt Off Topic war, einige Leute sind inzwischen nicht mehr in der Lage Ereignisse differenziert einzuordnen, sondern negieren alles mit komplett "idiotischen Vergleichen", um ihre Agenda durchzusetzen. Das ganze in der Hoffnung, möglichst viele dumme und unwissende Leute zu überzeugen.
Das politische Spektrum ist dabei auch komplett "schwimmend", wie man bei Trump gesehen hat, der das Bildungsministerium abschaffen will, damit genügend "Dumme produziert werden können", die seinen Lügen und seiner Agenda mangels beseren Wissens auch glauben.
Teilweise ist es wirklich eine Schande!


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt Off Topic war, einige Leute sind inzwischen nicht mehr in der Lage Ereignisse differenziert einzuordnen, sondern negieren alles mit komplett "idiotischen Vergleichen", um ihre Agenda durchzusetzen.


Ist insofern nicht off-topic, da ja von den Russlandanhängern immer der Vorwurf des Völkermordes an Russen in der Ukraine aufploppt.
Was per se Banane und bar jeglicher Realität, aber mithin als Kriegsgrund genannt wird.

Und na ja, der YT Beitrag ist eben wie viele YT Beiträge,.
Zufällig aufgeschnappte Historie wird selbst vermarktend präsentiert.
Völkermord gab es schon immer.
Die Antike ist voll von solchen Geschichten, die meisten Leutz haben aber in Latein oder Griechisch oder gar Geschichte gepennt oder was anderes gemacht.
Und wer nicht genau bei den Völkerwandungsstorys aufgepasst hat, um Europa zu verstehen, wie es heute ist, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.
Von der Vernichtung der kompletten 1st Nations in Nord- und Südamerika mal ganz abgesehen.

Richtig ist, dass HEUTE der Völkermord an den Herero und Nama als erster dokumentierter Völkermord des 20. Jahrhinderts gelistet wird.

​


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und na ja, der YT Beitrag ist eben wie viele YT Beiträge,.
> Zufällig aufgeschnappte Historie wird selbst vermarktend präsentiert.


Das ist aber die Deutsche Welle mein Lieber, da erwarte ich dann doch etwas mehr, und keine einseitige Berichterstattung, wo nur Menschen zur Wort kommen, die ihre eigene Sicht der Dinge präsentieren, ohne eine differenzierte Einordnung oder die andere "Seite" zu hören.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist aber die Deutsche Welle mein Lieber, da erwarte ich dann doch etwas mehr, und keine einseitige Berichterstattung, wo nur Menschen zur Wort kommen, die ihre eigene Sicht der Dinge präsentieren, ohne eine differenzierte Einordnung oder die andere "Seite" zu hören.


Um so schlimmer.
Von einem ernsthaften Redakteur erwarte ich bei solchen Themen, dass er im Vorfeld der Produktion sich exakt darüber informiert und nicht einfach "zum dummen Volk passende Berichterstattung" erzeugt.
Da kannste auch TikTok angucken, gleicher Informationsgehalt, gleiches Niveau.
Braucht sich dann keiner darüber wundern, wenn in einschlägigen Kreisen dann die MSM als Lügenpresse tituliert werden.
So ein Beitrag ist doch ein gefundenes Fressen für die rechte Schwurblerecke.




was anderes:
aus nTV
+++ 14:34 Ukraine: Russen verlegen Sprengstoff im AKW Saporischschja +++​Russische Soldaten installieren laut ukrainischen Angaben Sprengvorrichtungen in dem besetzten Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja. Der Befehlshaber habe angedroht das Werk in die Luft zu sprengen, meldet das ukrainische Zentrum für Strategische Kommunikation und Informationssicherheit (CSCIS) auf Twitter. Der russische Offizier in dem Atomkraftwerk droht Medienberichten zufolge mit einer Politik der verbrannten Erde. Demnach betont der Generalmajor Walerij Wassiljew, dass das AKW, entweder russisch sei oder niemandem gehöre. "Hier wird entweder russische Erde sein – oder verbrannte Wüste", soll Wassiljew vor seinen Soldaten gesagt haben.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1556591524065976321

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenns stimmt, na ja, wir haben Tschernobyl , ThreeMilesIsland und Fukushima überlebt...
Und dort weht der Wind zu 80% aus Westen kommend...


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenns stimmt, na ja, wir haben Tschernobyl , ThreeMilesIsland und Fukushima überlebt...
> Und dort weht der Wind zu 80% aus Westen kommend...


Das sind aber 5 Meiler, dagegen ist Tschernobyl Kindergarten.
Korrektur es sind 6 Meiler!


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind aber 5 Meiler, dagegen ist Tschernobyl Kindergarten.


Dafür aber schön hell am östlichen Horizont....


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Salve,

ich frage mich immer noch wie das zueinander passt.


> *Russland und die Türkei rücken wirtschaftlich enger zusammen. Der türkische Präsident Erdogan positioniert sich damit gegen den Westen. Ihm geht es vor allem darum, im kommenden Jahr wiedergewählt zu werden. *











						Türkei führt russisches Zahlungssystem ein
					

Russland und die Türkei rücken wirtschaftlich enger zusammen. Der türkische Präsident Erdogan positioniert sich damit gegen den Westen. Ihm geht es vor allem darum, im kommenden Jahr wiedergewählt zu werden.




					www.n-tv.de
				




und dann das.



> *+++ 12:00 Bayraktar-Drohne soll in der Ukraine produziert werden +++*
> In der Ukraine soll die Produktion von Bayraktar-Drohnen aufgenommen werden. Dies berichtet der Nachrichtenkanal Nexta und bezieht sich dabei auf Äußerungen des ukrainischen Botschafters in der Türkei, Wassyl Bodnar. Demnach hat das türkische Unternehmen Baykar bereits ein Unternehmen in der Ukraine gegründet, ein Grundstück erworben und ein Fabrikprojekt entwickelt, um dort die Drohnen herzustellen.



Putin muss ja ganz schön verzweifelt sein, dass er das alles durchgehen lässt, oder es ist strategisch wegen der Nato Norderweiterung. Es ist jedenfalls mehr als bedauerlich, das nicht nur der "Westen" sondern jetzt auch Putin, sich auf des Sultans Bauernspiel einlässt, der denkt doch weiterhin, die sind alle bescheuert und ich habe den Durchblick!
Manches muss man in der Politik nicht verstehen. Aber der Sultan baut sich anscheinend gerade ein ziemlichen Betonstuhl, zwischen den Stühlen.


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Sind beides Hochpragmatiker und Machtmenschen.
Alles, was dazu dient, die eigene Position im Lande zu festigen, ist gut.
Idealismus ist zumindest dem vom Bosporus ein Fremdwort.
Die lieben sich bestimmt nicht, haben es aber geschafft, quasi auf Augenhöhe zu kommunizieren, was wiederum beiden schmeichelt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber der Sultan baut sich anscheinend gerade ein ziemlichen Betonstuhl, zwischen den Stühlen.


Naja auch Erdogan wird sein Ende noch überleben, wie war das nochmal 80% Inflation nach mutmaßlich geschönten Zahlen?


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja auch Erdogan wird sein Ende noch überleben, ....


Wie meinst du das?
In der Gummizelle oder im Gefängnis?


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In der Gummizelle oder im Gefängnis?


Erstmal meine ich das Ende seiner Herrschaft.
Der Pragmatiker in mir sagt, dass es besser ist wenn Erdogan morgen straffrei weg ist als, dass er sich
noch 5 Jahre hält und dann in den Knast kommt.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> was anderes:
> aus nTV


Wundert mich an der Stelle dass das noch nicht gebracht wurde:





						Director General Grossi Alarmed by Shelling at Ukraine NPP, says IAEA Mission Vital for Nuclear Safety and Security | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org
				








						Update 88 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA
					






					www.iaea.org


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wundert mich an der Stelle dass das noch nicht gebracht wurde:


Weil es offensichtlich ein sch... Idee ist, einen Atommeiler mit Granaten zu beharken, unabhängig nun, ob da Russen drinnen sind oder nicht.
Eine offensichtliche Dummheit brauche zumindest ich nicht noch weiter zu kommentieren.
Tricky dabei ist halt, wenn die Russen seinerseits aus dem Meilergelände heraus den Feind mit Granaten beharken.
Da steht man eigenermaßen fassungslos vor dieser ebenso großen Dummheit davor.
Wäre ja nicht das erste Geschütz auf der Welt, das z. b. wg. Überhitzung eine Knall abgibt.

In diesem Punkt sind beide Parteien recht bescheuert unterwegs...


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weil es offensichtlich ein sch... Idee ist, einen Atommeiler mit Granaten zu beharken,


Die Dialektik des Atomzeitalters: Atomwaffen zur Abschreckung möglicher Gegner und gleichzeitig kerntechnische Anlagen sowie nukleare Infrastruktur, z.B. in Form von Atomkraftwerken, als von sich selbst gelegte Atommine, die gegen einen selbst verwendet werden kann und damit zu einem Instrument der Selbstabschreckung wird.
Und was hört man die Tage von der vereinigten Pfeifenparade aus AfD, FDP, Union und Teilen der SPD? Man möge doch bitte die AKW hierzulande länger laufen lassen sowie vereinzelt der Austieg vom Austieg vom Austieg vom Ausstieg.


----------



## Mahoy (8. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was hört man die Tage von der vereinigten Pfeifenparade aus AfD, FDP, Union und Teilen der SPD? Man möge doch bitte die AKW hierzulande länger laufen lassen sowie vereinzelt der Austieg vom Austieg vom Austieg vom Ausstieg.


Und dass, während sogar die Betreiber sagen: Können wir nicht, wollen wir nicht und wenn wir _unbedingt_ sollen, dann müsst ihr dafür tief in die Taschen greifen.

Aber zurück Kernkraftwerken und Beschuss: Die Dinger sind erstaunlich robust gegenüber physischer Gewalt unter dem Level einer Naturkatastrophe. Mit Artillerie, Mörsern und selbst Artilleriegranaten größeren Kalibers geschieht da erst einmal gar nichts, so lange man das Feuer nicht auf eine Stelle konzentriert.
Was ernstlich gar nicht geht und unbedingt zu vermeiden ist, wären bunkerbrechende Bomben und Raketenbeschuss. Dabei würde die Ladung mit Gewalt in die Bausubstanz gedrückt und schlägt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Innenleben durch.

Was die Ukraine anfänglich gemacht hat, nämlich die dort stationierten russischen Truppen mit Kleindrohnen anzugreifen, war das Sicherste, weil diese garantiert nur weiche Zeile in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Allerdings bringen die nicht mehr allzu viel, wenn die Russen sich erst einmal eingegraben haben. Wer da jetzt mit was auf wen schießt, ist kaum nachzuvollziehen, aber wenn die Russen jetzt schon damit anfangen, die Anlage zu verminen, habe ich eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wer dort mangelnde Rücksicht walten lässt.

Hinzu kommt, das die Ukraine dort mehr zu verlieren hat.
Wenn der Laden vor dem Hoch-/Durchgehen ist - egal ob Kernschmelze oder "nur" die größte schmutzige Bomb der Menschheitsgeschichte - räumen die Russen einfach das Feld, werten die verseuchte Region als Pufferzone und lehnen die völkerrechtliche Verantwortung (auch für die ausfallende Energieversorgung der Zivilbevölkerung)  ab, indem sie behaupten, die Ukraine wär's gewesen.
Die Ukraine hingegen verliert auf Jahrzehnte einen großen Teil ihres Territoriums und ihrer Energieversorgung - ganz unabhängig von der Schuldfrage.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dass, während sogar die Betreiber sagen: Können wir nicht, wollen wir nicht und wenn wir _unbedingt_ sollen, dann müsst ihr dafür tief in die Taschen greifen.


Ganz ehrlich was soll der Scheiss, und was soll daran einen müden Euro mehr kosten?
Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das die Dinger 3-6 Monate weiterlaufen, um uns über den kommenden Winter zu bringen und selbst abgebrannte Uran Stäbe haben es so an sich das sie noch 90-95% ihrer Energie abgeben und diese können Wasser erhitzen und damit Turbinen antreiben und für ein paar wenige weitere Monate Strom erzeugen.
Wenn die Dinger am 31.12.2022 abgeschaltet werden, müssen die Stäbe trotzdem voll gekühlt werden, die "Besatzung" muss weiterhin vollzählig anwesend sein, um das ganze zu überwachen und man kann sowieso noch nicht mit dem Rückbau anfanggen, wegen der Strahlung

Das ist die gleiche verarsche der Bevölkerung wie beim Fracking, in dem man Schiefergestein Fracking mit Sandstein Fracking auf die gleiche Stufe stellt und von den gleichen Gefahren spricht. Man sollte die Dinge mal seriös einordnen und nicht immer ideologisch!


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Dialektik des Atomzeitalters: Atomwaffen zur Abschreckung möglicher Gegner und gleichzeitig kerntechnische Anlagen sowie nukleare Infrastruktur, z.B. in Form von Atomkraftwerken, als von sich selbst gelegte Atommine, die gegen einen selbst verwendet werden kann und damit zu einem Instrument der Selbstabschreckung wird.
> Und was hört man die Tage von der vereinigten Pfeifenparade aus AfD, FDP, Union und Teilen der SPD? Man möge doch bitte die AKW hierzulande länger laufen lassen sowie vereinzelt der Austieg vom Austieg vom Austieg vom Ausstieg.


Was die Pfeifenparade angeht, wenn in der Ukraine AKWs laufen kommen einem die hiesigen AKWs direkt wieder sicher vor. Also alles in Relation. Es ist ja nicht so als hätten wir kürzlich keinen Rekord Gasverbrauch zur Stromerzeugung gehabt...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2022)

Was für vollständig Irre, so das wahr ist:



> Nach Informationen des ukrainischen Zentrums für strategische Kommunikation und Informationssicherheit im Ministerium für Kultur und Informationspolitik *haben russische Truppen Energieeinheiten des Kernkraftwerks Saporischschja mit Sprengstoff verkabelt. *Ein Vertreter des ukrainischen Verteidigungsministeriums bestätigte den Eingang dieser Information.
> 
> *Insofern sei es nach Auskunft des Befehlshabers der im Kraftwerk stationierten Truppe, Generalmajor Walerij Wassiljew, jederzeit möglich, das Atomkraftwerk zu sprengen. Entweder, so wird Wassiljew in dem Tweet zitiert, sei Saporischschja "russisches Land oder verbrannte Erde". *Seine Truppen bezeichnete Wassiljew demnach als "Befreier", die alle Befehle, seien sie auch noch so schwierig, "ehrenvoll" ausführen müssten.



Ehrlich, ich weiß gerade nicht was ich noch dazu schreiben soll, mir fehlen dazu einfach die Worte...









						Katastrophe droht: AKW in Saporischschja offenbar mit Sprengstoff verkabelt
					

Im Kampf um das Atomkraftwerk im ukrainischen Saporischschja droht eine Katastrophe. Nach ukrainischer Information haben russische Einheiten angeblich Sprengstoff verlegt. Alle News zu Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für vollständig Irre, so das wahr ist:


Siehe Post 12412


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-621#post-11076881
		




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich weiß gerade nicht was ich noch dazu schreiben soll, mir fehlen dazu einfach die Worte...


Genauso ist es, jedem halbwegs Begabten fehlen da jegliche Worte, falls es stimmt.
Ich bin gespannt welche Reaktionen es darauf gibt, gerade aus EU, USA und auch Deutschland.


----------



## Optiki (8. August 2022)

Wir hatten die Thematik ja schon ein paar mal, wo es um den Einsatz von Atombomben ging. Die russischen Seite hat es bis jetzt nicht darauf angelegt, eine solche Anlage absichtlich in Gefahr zu bringen, wenn dann nur aus begrenztem Horizont der Soldaten vor Ort. Beispielsweise als Kraftstoff geklaut wurde oder es einen Feuergefecht in der Nähe einer Anlage gab. Doch ansonsten hat man immer versucht, keine Katastrophe hervorzurufen, teilweise saßen Angestellte zusammen mit ukrainischen  Sicherheitsmännern und russischer Soldat zusammen.

Zusätzlich haben die Russen immer damit geprahlt, dass sie mit den eingenommenen Kraftwerk ihre Bevölkerung versorgen werden und sogar Strom verkaufen wollen.

Die Frage ist jetzt wie echt ist die Aussage und ist unter verminen zu verstehen. Als es vor zweit Tagen die ersten Videos von LKWs gab, wurde oft drauf hingewiesen, dass es im ukrainischen auch bedeutet, dass dort einfach nur Munition abgelagert wird.

Zum Thema Echtheit des Briefes. es gibt wohl auch Zweifel daran, ob dieser Brief wirklich von der Person verfasst wurde.



Spoiler: Bericht Kanal 24 






> Next, to get some updates on what’s going on the ground in Zaporizhja region we have out colleague that is working there:
> 
> What are the news from Energodar and the nuclear power plant?
> 
> ...






Quelle: https://wartranslated.com/translati...e-zaporizhzhia-nuclear-power-plant-situation/

die letzten Drohnenaufnahmen dazu:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1555855170529099778

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. August 2022)

edit: Was soll's. Da stand nur meine Meinung. ^^


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

> Der Pink-Floyd-Mitgründer Roger Waters bezeichnet US-Präsident Biden als Kriegstreiber. Amnesty beharrt auf seiner Kritik an ukrainischen Soldaten. Ein Selenskyj-Berater forderte die Grünen auf, sich nicht gegen eine längere AKW-Laufzeit zu stemmen.
> 
> Der britische Musiker Roger Waters hat mit Äußerungen zum russischen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine für Empörung in Kiew und für Beifall in Moskau gesorgt. US-Präsident Joe Biden „schürt das Feuer in der Ukraine“, sagte der Mitbegründer der Band Pink Floyd dem US-Moderator Michael Smerconish in einem am Sonntag veröffentlichten Interview. „Das ist ein großes Verbrechen.“ Waters behauptete gegen den Widerspruch Smerconishs, die USA verlängerten die Dauer des Krieges. Wenn Biden wolle, wäre der Krieg „morgen beendet“.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Roger Waters kritisiert Biden für Ukraine-Politik – und bekommt Applaus aus dem Kreml

Vielleicht ist der ja Trump-Anhänger? Oder einfach nur verblendet?


----------



## Tekkla (8. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> oder gar Geschichte gepennt oder was anderes gemacht.





> History is the version of past events *that people have decided to agree upon*.






RyzA schrieb:


> Roger Waters kritisiert Biden für Ukraine-Politik – und bekommt Applaus aus dem Kreml


Roger Waters? Srly?


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das die Dinger 3-6 Monate weiterlaufen,


Wenn du die politische Kommunikation seitens der Opposition beobachtest ist das heute nicht mehr die Forderung sondern 2 bis 5 Jahre.


Don-71 schrieb:


> um uns über den kommenden Winter zu bringen


Eher um die Franzosen zu stützen wo 29 von 56 AKWs still stehen.
(12 davon wegen Hitze)


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du die politische Kommunikation seitens der Opposition beobachtest ist das heute nicht mehr die Forderung sondern 2 bis 5 Jahre.


Also außer Außenseitern und Markus, auch nur teilweise, kommt das eher aus der FDP, ich habe von Merz oder der Unions Fraktion noch nicht in Mehrzahl deine Behauptung gehört, außerdem ist es rein faktisch dafür wohl zu spät, weil neue Brennstäbe brauchen fast 1 Jahr und müssen dann etliche Jahre weiterbetrieben werden.
Ich sehe dafür aus meinen eigenen Einblicken, keine Mehrheit bei der CDU.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eher um die Franzosen zu stützen wo 29 von 56 AKWs still stehen.
> (12 davon wegen Hitze)


Wir sind ein EU Strommarkt, genauso wie wir uns jetzt halbwegs auf die Solidarität der EU bei Gas verlassen. Alles was hilft keinen Strom durch Gas zu erzeugen, hilft bei einem totalen Gasembargo oder bei massiver Gasknappheit, das muss man doch nicht erst erklären oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was sollen die Ukrainer den machen, einfach aufs freie Feld laufen und sich erschießen lassen, nicht mal die Russen laufen in großen Gruppen auf dem freien Feld rum, obwohl sie deutlich besser ausgestattet sind, selber verschanzen sie sich in den Städte und Gebäuden und nutzen die Menschen, welche sie angeblich befreien, als "Schutzschilde". Was machen den die ganzen Waffenlager in den größeren Städten.



Nochmal die Auslaufspur der LP:
Russland wird von AI noch weitaus heftiger beschuldigt, aber dass man noch gemeinere Feinde hat heißt nicht, dass das eigene Handeln heilig ist.

Und einige der Handlungsalternativen stehen direkt im AI-Bericht drin. Z.B. Zivilisten aus der Region evakuieren, wenn es ohnehin Frontgebiet ist, oder selbst in nicht-Wohnviertel ausweichen, wenn es kein Frontgebiet ist. Das sind durchaus praktikable Vorschläge und würde den Russen ihre bislang halt nur größtenteils vorgeschobenen Gründe nehmen, überhaupt in Wohngebiete zu feuern.




compisucher schrieb:


> Was ja auch Quatsch ist.
> Jeder Israeli, unabhängig von Glaubensrichtung oder ethnischer Zugehörigkeit darf ab 21 Jahren wählen gehen.
> Man muss aber eben Staatsbürger sein.
> Im Prinzip wie auch bei uns.
> Ein Apartheitssytem a la Südafrika vor einer Generation schloss ja genau darüber einen Großteil der Bevölkerung aus.



Israel beansprucht einen erheblichen Anteil der Hoheitsrechte über Gaza und das Westjordanland und keiner der dort heimischen Bürger darf die israelische Regierung wählen. Das war der Kern der Sichtweise für die AI "Antisemitismus" unterstellt wurde (iirc spielte auch die Definition Israels als "jüdischen" Staat eine Rolle, denn das beißt sich offensichtlich schon auf dem Papier mit Gleichberechtigung unabhängig vom Glauben), dabei ist es sogar offizielle Position der israelischen Regierung. (Kein Wunder - wäre Palästina nicht Teil des israelischen Hohheitsgebietes, müsste man es ja als eigenständigen Staat und jahrzehntelanger Militärbesatzung definieren und es gibt da ein paar nette internationale Abkommen, die sagen, welche Pflichten eine Besatzungsmacht so hat...)

Wie man die jeweiligen moralischen Beweggründe und Rahmenbedingungen einstufen will, würde hier den Rahmen sprengen (erfahrungsgemäß kann es ganze Foren sprengen), aber die AI-Feststellung, dass die israelische Regierung in ihrem Kontrollgebiet eine Zweiklassengesellschaft entlang ethnisch-religiöser Grenzen aufrecht erhält ist ebenso gerechtfertigt wie die jetzige Feststellung, dass die ukrainische Armee kein reiner Verein von Friedenstaubenzüchtern ist. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind aber 5 Meiler, dagegen ist Tschernobyl Kindergarten.
> Korrektur es sind 6 Meiler!



+Abklingbecken +Lager
Und in Tschernobyl hat niemand Sprengstoff unter das radioaktive Material gelegt, sondern nur die Abdeckung darüber weggedrückt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> ber der Sultan baut sich anscheinend gerade ein ziemlichen Betonstuhl, zwischen den Stühlen.



Entweder einen Betonthron oder ein paar Betonschuhe, das wird sich zeigen. Aber hoch Pokern tut er auf alle Fälle. Abzuwarten bleibt, was er macht, wenn der Krieg vorbei und die NATO-Osterweiterung gelaufen ist und weder die EU noch USA noch Russland noch China noch Iran irgendwas anderes als eine hochgezogene Augenbraue für die Türkei übrig haben, aber jeder mindestens einen Verrat im Hinterkopf.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dass, während sogar die Betreiber sagen: Können wir nicht, wollen wir nicht und wenn wir _unbedingt_ sollen, dann müsst ihr dafür tief in die Taschen greifen.
> 
> Aber zurück Kernkraftwerken und Beschuss: Die Dinger sind erstaunlich robust gegenüber physischer Gewalt unter dem Level einer Naturkatastrophe. Mit Artillerie, Mörsern und selbst Artilleriegranaten größeren Kalibers geschieht da erst einmal gar nichts, so lange man das Feuer nicht auf eine Stelle konzentriert.



Gilt das alles auch für Saporischja? Schon wenn ich die Außenliegenden Verspannungen an den Containmentkuppeln sehe, habe ich große Zweifel, dass die ähnlich robust wie die späteren europäischen Modelle sind. Und die Sekundärkreisläufe sowie die Anlagen für verbrauchte Brennstäbe sind komplett ungeschützt. Das würde schon bei einfachen Beschuss für ein Unglück auf dem Niveau von Fukushima reichen, aber hier lagern die Russen auch noch Sprengstoff direkt nebenan. Kein Atomkraftwerk der Welt ist dafür ausgelegt, ein brennendes Munitionsdepo im Nachbarhaus auszuhalten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich was soll der Scheiss, und was soll daran einen müden Euro mehr kosten?



Personal, dass sich seit 10 Jahren ab 1.1.23 neue Jobs sucht, seit drei Jahren überfällige Wartungsarbeiten und Sicherheitsprüfungen, Versicherungen, die Verschiebung des gesamten, bereits geplanten Stilllegungsablaufs,...
wenn man mehr als die Leistung eines halben Kraftwerks haben will, auch noch neue Brennstäbe.



> Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das die Dinger 3-6 Monate weiterlaufen, um uns über den kommenden Winter zu bringen und selbst abgebrannte Uran Stäbe haben es so an sich das sie noch 90-95% ihrer Energie abgeben und diese können Wasser erhitzen und damit Turbinen antreiben und für ein paar wenige weitere Monate Strom erzeugen.



90-95%???
Wenn die regulär bis 31.12. genutzt werden (und sowas wie Streckbetrieb macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn ob wir jetzt etwas weniger Kohle verbrennen oder im nächsten Halbjahr, kommt aufs gleiche raus. Wir haben keinen Mangel an Grundlastkraftwerken.), sind die Brennstäbe überall außer in Isar II komplett durch (und Isar II hätte auch nicht mehr viel drin. Ist schließlich so geplant, dass man nichts wegschmeißt) und die Abklingwärme beträgt nicht einmal 1% dessen, was im normalen Betrieb bei rauskommt.









						Datei:Decay heat illustration2.PNG – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







Optiki schrieb:


> Wir hatten die Thematik ja schon ein paar mal, wo es um den Einsatz von Atombomben ging. Die russischen Seite hat es bis jetzt nicht darauf angelegt, eine solche Anlage absichtlich in Gefahr zu bringen, wenn dann nur aus begrenztem Horizont der Soldaten vor Ort. Beispielsweise als Kraftstoff geklaut wurde oder es einen Feuergefecht in der Nähe einer Anlage gab. Doch ansonsten hat man immer versucht, keine Katastrophe hervorzurufen, teilweise saßen Angestellte zusammen mit ukrainischen  Sicherheitsmännern und russischer Soldat zusammen.



Das ist in Saporischja auch so. Aber nicht, damit die russichen Soldaten beraten werden, sondern damit das ukrainische Personal ja nichts "böses" macht.
Bezüglich der allgemeinen Sicherheitsvorstellungen ist dies das einzige ukrainische Atomanlage, die Russland eingenommen hat und nicht wenige Dutzend Kilometer neben der russischen Grenze steht. Außerdem ist sie die einzige, die Russland noch unter Kontrolle hat, mehrere Wochen nachdem absehbar ist, dass man westlich davon nicht mehr nenneswert Land erobern sondern höchstwahrscheinlich sogar wieder verlieren wird. 

Von daher würde ich aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen keine gültigen Rückschlüsse ziehen. Russland hat hier erstmals die Möglichkeit, sowas langfristig zu planen, Russland die nutzt die Anlage bereits jetzt militärisch/als Schutzschild für eigene Manöver und Russland hat viel, viel weniger zu verlieren wenn dabei was schief geht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das muss man doch nicht erst erklären oder?


Ja, aber das ist nur der eine Teil des Inhalts, ich meine auch, dass fehlendes Gas nicht das große Problem für den Strommarkt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist nur der eine Teil des Inhalts, ich meine auch, dass fehlendes Gas nicht das große Problem für den Strommarkt ist.


Das behauptet doch auch überhaupt keiner, aber jedes bischen Gas das für die Grundstoffindustrie fehlt, kann massiv Schaden anrichten! Es ist doch allgemein mittlerweile bekannt, das man  gewisse Anlagen der Grundstoffindustrie und Glasindustrie überhaupt nicht abschalten kann, wenn dann langsam etwas herunterfahren, sonst sind sie *Schrott.*
Bei der ganzen Sache geht es nicht um Strom, sondern um das Gas und unsere Industrie auf der verdammt nochmal unser Wohlstand basiert!


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber jedes bischen Gas das für die Grundstoffindustrie fehlt, kann massiv Schaden anrichten!


Industrie und Stromerzeugung hängen aber teilweise auch zusammen (siehe Kraftwärmekopplung)

Okay das sind dann eher keine Anlagen die kaputt gehen, aber so einfach ist das nicht zu trennen.


----------



## Optiki (9. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und einige der Handlungsalternativen stehen direkt im AI-Bericht drin. Z.B. Zivilisten aus der Region evakuieren, wenn es ohnehin Frontgebiet ist, oder selbst in nicht-Wohnviertel ausweichen, wenn es kein Frontgebiet ist. Das sind durchaus praktikable Vorschläge und würde den Russen ihre bislang halt nur größtenteils vorgeschobenen Gründe nehmen, überhaupt in Wohngebiete zu feuern.


Das ist natürlich der extrem gute Vorschlag, evakuiert doch einfach die Leute und versteckt euch in den Industrieanlagen, da sind die Ukrainer bestimmt noch nicht drauf gekommen. 

Hast du mal Bilder von den letzten Städten gesehen, welche die Russen eingenommen haben? Was machst du mit den Leuten, die nicht gehen wollen?

Als würde es die Russen großartig kümmern, aktuell sterben jeden Tag mehrere Zivilisten durch vollkommen sinnfreien Beschuss der Russen. In der Sumy Region hat man Wochen lang die Städte mit Artillerie beschossen, ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Angriff zu starten. 

Kharkiv und Mykolaiv bekommen derzeit alles ab, was die Russen so vor Ort haben, sogar Raketen vom S300 System. Dabei wurden, zuletzt mehre Bushaltestellen in Innenstadt voller Leute getroffen. Man braucht den Russen keine Ausreden nehmen, weil sie in dem Land nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

Salve,

die Russen rekrutieren Mörder, Erpresser, Räuber und Diebe und den Volkssturm, Ukrainer werden in fünfstelliger Summe, aktiv und nachhaltig in GB ausgebildet! Ich schätze die Kampfkraft nach Ausbildung auf 4 zu 5 : 1 mindestens.



> Finnland wird etwa 20 Angehörige seiner Streitkräfte nach Großbritannien schicken, um dort ein Ausbildungsprogramm für die ukrainischen Truppen zu unterstützen. Das teilt das finnische Verteidigungsministerium mit. An dem Programm, das von Großbritannien gestartet wurde, nehmen bereits kanadische und schwedische Ausbilder teil.


Mann kann nur hoffen das GB das für die nächsten 30000 Soldaten aufrecht erhält, die Nachhaltigkeit wäre entscheidend.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Vorab:
Ich stimme zu, dass eine Grundsatzdiskussion bzgl. Israel an dieser Stelle völliges OT wäre und in der Thematik viel zu komplex, als dass ein paar Beiträge von uns Spassschreiberlingen in einem PC-Forum hier weiter zur allgemeinen Erhellung beitragen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Israel beansprucht einen erheblichen Anteil der Hoheitsrechte über Gaza und das Westjordanland und keiner der dort heimischen Bürger darf die israelische Regierung wählen.


Bewußt habe ich genau deswegen es so formuliert, dass jeder Israelische Staatsbürger, unabhängig von Religion oder Ethnie wählen darf. Dies ist eine durchaus legitime Abgrenzung zur von AI gewählten Formulierung des Apartheitregimes.
1. ist es eine Demokratie und kein Regime
2. zeichnet sich Apartheit in der "Vorbildfunktion" Südafrikas dadurch aus, dass eigene Staatsbürgern Grundrechte verwehrt wurden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war der Kern der Sichtweise für die AI "Antisemitismus" unterstellt wurde (iirc spielte auch die Definition Israels als "jüdischen" Staat eine Rolle, denn das beißt sich offensichtlich schon auf dem Papier mit Gleichberechtigung unabhängig vom Glauben), dabei ist es sogar offizielle Position der israelischen Regierung. (Kein Wunder - wäre Palästina nicht Teil des israelischen Hohheitsgebietes, müsste man es ja als eigenständigen Staat und jahrzehntelanger Militärbesatzung definieren und es gibt da ein paar nette internationale Abkommen, die sagen, welche Pflichten eine Besatzungsmacht so hat...)


Die Kritik an Israel in dieser Causa ist bzgl. der Menschenrechtssituation zu Lasten der Palästinenser insofern richtig, als dass Israel faktisch und tatsächlich Besatzungsmacht in den Gebieten ist, die formal den Palästinensern zugesprochen wurden.
Ohne diese Grundsätzlichkeit, dass den Palästinensern der eigene Staat verwehrt wird, wird es in dieser Region niemals Frieden geben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dass die israelische Regierung in ihrem Kontrollgebiet eine Zweiklassengesellschaft entlang ethnisch-religiöser Grenzen aufrecht erhält ist ebenso gerechtfertigt


Im "Kontrollgebiet ja, im Staatsgebiet nein, so viel Professionalismus darf man auch von AI erwarten.
Solch eine indifferente Darstellung schürt ein weiteres Mal den Antisemitismus unter jenen, die überhaupt keinen Plan von Zusammenhängen haben - oder andersherum, die vereinfachte Darstellungsformen der Hetzer  für das bildungsferne Rechtsaußen muss man nicht zwangsweise durch plakative und unpräzise Pressemittelungen von AI unterstützen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wie die jetzige Feststellung, dass die ukrainische Armee kein reiner Verein von Friedenstaubenzüchtern ist.


Womit wir ja wieder mal gerade die Kurve zum topic bekommen haben.
Ja, volle Zustimmung.
Ich hatte es an einer anderen Stelle auch schon mal weiter oben formuliert.
Nicht allen ist bewußt, dass wir die Unabhängigkeit eines souveränen Staates und dessen Unversehrtheit der Grenzen im Sinne des Völkerrechts unterstützen und mitnichten eine Demokratie im "westlichen" Wertemaßstab.
In Fakt unterschied sich die Ukraine von Russland bzgl. Oligarchie, Korruptheit und Vetternwirtschaft  vor dem Krieg wenn überhaupt, dann marginal.
Quellen hierzu:








						Selenskys Sieg: Ausdruck eines kranken Systems
					

Der künftige Präsident Selensky wurde von einem umstrittenen Oligarchen mit ins Amt gehoben. Nimmt der nun Einfluss?




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Biograf nennt Selenskyj ein „Produkt der Oligarchen“ – aber betont: „Sehen einen veränderten Politiker“
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj wird von seinem Biografen Sergii Rudenko kritisch auch betrachtet und unter anderem als „Produkt der Oligarchen“ bezeichnet.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## brooker (9. August 2022)

Herr Podoljak, der engste Berater des ukrainischen Präsidenten, hat in Kiew dem Handesblatt ein Interview gegeben. Bei diesem Interview sagte er u.a. folgendes:

_*"Der Krieg kann nur durch einen Sieg der Ukraine beendet werden."*_
*
"Wir wollen die Ukraine in den Grenzen von 1991 zurückbekommen, als die Ukraine unabhängig von der Sowjetunion geworden ist."
*
_*" ... **einschließlich der Krim. Nur die vollständige Wiederherstellung der territorialen Integrität der Ukraine wird ein wirkliches Ende des Krieges ermöglichen."*_

Mit diesen klaren und unmissverständlichen Aussagen wird meiner Meinung doch klar, warum alle über die Jahre geführten Verhandlungen und Friedensbemühungen zum Scheitern verurteilt waren. 

*Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.*









						Selenskis engster Berater: „Natürlich wollen wir auch die Krim zurückerobern“
					

Mychajlo Podoljak spricht im Interview über Putins Versuch, ein „neues Groß-Russland zu schaffen“, Gerhard Schröder und AKW-Laufzeitverlängerungen.




					app.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Mit diesen klaren und unmissverständlichen Aussagen wird meiner Meinung doch klar, warum alle über die Jahre geführten Verhandlungen und Friedensbemühungen zum Scheitern verurteilt waren.


Ja klar, das wurde ja auch gar nicht im Budapester Memorandum und ukrainisch-russischen Freundschaftsvertrag anerkannt, du Blitzmerker!


brooker schrieb:


> Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.


Welche Kompromisse du Blitzmerker, die außerhalb des Budapester Memorandum und dem russischen und ukranischen Freundschaftsvertrag existieren?
Hast du ausser purer Kreml Propaganda noch irhgend etwas auf Lager, oder betest du uns hier nur die Kreml Ansichten herunter?


brooker schrieb:


> "Der Krieg kann nur durch einen Sieg der Ukraine beendet werden."


Im Grunde genommen nur mit der *Vernichtung der Russischen Föderation, *Blitzmerker!


brooker schrieb:


> *Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.*


Wow?!
Was genau hat die Russische Förderation in der Ukraine zu suchen, außer Hegemoniale Annexions Ansprüche, fußend auf ausschlißlich heißer Luft?


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.


Vielleicht ist das aber auch erst deren Einstellung, seitdem sie von Russland überfallen wurden? 

Ich weiß, in deiner Welt könnte das keine Möglichkeit sein, aber vielleicht lässt sich ein noch nicht geistig zementierter Mitleser davon zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2022)

Leute, _mal wieder_ ein paar Anmerkungen: 


Bleibt beim Thema! (Bayern, Israel? )
Es sind Quellen anzugeben, wenn irgendeine Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird! 


> Dabei wurden, zuletzt mehre Bushaltestellen in Innenstadt voller Leute getroffen.





> die Russen rekrutieren Mörder, Erpresser, Räuber und Diebe und den Volkssturm



Mäßigt euren Tonfall!
Wenn ihr euch nicht an die Regeln haltet, dann kann es passieren, dass noch ein paar mehr Namen temporär durchgestrichen erscheinen 

Das gilt, wie immer: *Für! Alle! die! hier! mit! Diskutieren!*


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Bzgl. "Knastrekrutierung", Quellen:



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/verzweifelte-rekrutierungsversuche-knast-rekrutierung-cold-calls-und-eine-gesetzesaenderung-putin-gehen-die-soldaten-aus_id_115645459.html
		










						Menschenrechtler: Putin rekrutiert Strafgefangene für die Front
					

Wladimir Putin lässt Strafgefangene aus Russland an die Front im Donbass schicken. Ihnen wird die Freiheit versprochen. Doch unklar ist, ob sie die riskanten Operationen und Minenräumarbeiten überleben, für die sie vorgesehen sind.




					www.rnd.de
				












						Britischer Geheimdienst: Russland soll Söldner aus Gefängnissen rekrutieren | Nordkurier.de
					

Personalmangel bei der russischen Armee? Geheimdienste halten es für möglich, dass Russland in Gefängnissen Kämpfer für eine Söldnertruppe anheuert. Auch die Ukraine macht Straftätern Versprechen.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## brooker (9. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das aber auch erst deren Einstellung, seitdem sie von Russland überfallen wurden?


Vielleicht, evtl. wird es da zukünftig mehr Infos aus der UKR geben.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich weiß, in deiner Welt könnte das keine Möglichkeit sein,


... du kennst scheinbar "meine Welt" stetig besser als ich!




compisucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. "Knastrekrutierung", Quellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier fällt auf, dass in den Quellen von "könnten", "soll" oder  "halten es für möglich" die Rede ist.
Deshalb wäre es bisher nicht richtig zu sagen, dass Russland dieses tut.

Wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass eine Quelle mitteilt, dass die Ukraine selbst versucht Strafgefangene mittels Amnestie zu gewinnen.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> *Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.*


Unbedarft was derzeit ukrainische Politiker im verständlichen Zorn von sich geben.
Die Verhandlungen im Rahmen des Minsker Abkommens, dass ja erst mal nur die Roadmap der Gespräche aufzeichnet und keine Lösung formuliert, kann man in Diplomatensprache vor dem Krieg als "festgefahren" titulieren.

Das maximale Angebot aus der Ukraine war, dass die Teilrepubliken ähnlich "autonom" wie ein Bundesstaat in den USA organisiert werden.
Das maximale Angebot aus dem Donbass war die völlige Eigenstaatlichkeit.

Ein darüber hinaus gehender Sonderstatus wie z. B. Südtirol/Sardinien/Sizilien in Italien oder gar eine echte Autonomieregelung, wie Grönland und die Färöer von Dänemark wie auch INNERHALB der russischen Föderation faktisch existieren (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Föderationskreis) wurde beidseitig abgelehnt.

Getäuscht wurde niemand, man konnte sich nicht einigen - thats all.


----------



## brooker (9. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft was derzeit ukrainische Politiker im verständlichen Zorn von sich geben.


Versuchst gerade diese Aussage herunterzuspielen und zu entkräften? Warum?


----------



## Optiki (9. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es sind Quellen anzugeben, wenn irgendeine Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird!


Nutze doch bitte gleich richtige Zitate, dann sieht man es gleich!

Wie bereits beschrieben, seit der der taktischen Pause der Russen, beschießen sie die größeren Städte, welche in der Nähe der Frontlinie sind.

Unter anderem wurden dabei auch Bushaltestellen getroffen, aber es wurde auch die Villa eines reichen Geschäftsmann getroffen, scheinbar auch weitere Einrichtungen









						Death toll of Mykolaiv bus stop shelling rises Mykolaiv Mayor
					

ALONA MAZURENKO - SATURDAY, 30 JULY 2022, 13:45 The death toll of the Russian shelling of a bus stop in Mykolaiv has risen to seven people after the death of two men who had been hospitalised with injuries they sustained during the attack.




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Russian missiles target Kharkiv center and Mykolaiv bus stop - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice
					

The Russian military continues to use terrorist methods and conducts daily attacks on the civilian… - Jul. 29, 2022. By Aleksandra Klitina




					www.kyivpost.com
				












						Russian missile strike on Mykolaiv kills at least five, injures seven
					

The region's governor Vitalyi Kim accused the Russian forces of "shelling the city during the day when everyone is going about their business".




					www.euronews.com
				












						Russia Pummels Ukraine’s Mykolaiv, Killing Top Businessman
					

The southern port city suffered some of the worst barrages of the war, while Moscow reported a drone attack on the headquarters of its Black Sea Fleet.




					www.wsj.com
				




Nachdem die Russen im Norden weiter vorrücken in kleinen Schritten, wird jetzt Kramatorsk ins Visier genommen und entsprechend beschossen.









						Aftermath of Russia’s shelling of Kramatorsk: Houses still smoldering
					

Donetsk Regional Military Administration has shown the effects of Russia’s missile attack on the city of Kramatorsk. — Ukrinform.




					www.ukrinform.net
				












						Three killed in Russian attack on Kramatorsk, Ukraine says
					

Ukraine’s state emergencies agency says three bodies found in the ruins of a school that was hit by Russian shelling.




					www.aljazeera.com
				












						Slovyansk Among Eastern Ukrainian Cities Shelled On Day Grain Deal Is Signed
					

Ukrainian forces have been successfully repelling repeated Russian assaults on the Vuhlehirsk power plant while Moscow continued to relentlessly shell the cities of Kramatorsk and Siversk, British military intelligence said on July 22.




					www.rferl.org
				




Kharkiv wird auch weiterhin beschossen, nachdem man die Russen schon bis zur Artillerierange zurückgedrückt hatte









						Four civilians injured in Russia’s shelling of Kharkiv last night
					

Law enforcement officers have opened a criminal proceeding over Russia’s rocket attack on the city of Kharkiv, leaving four civilians injured, and apartment blocks and cars damaged. — Ukrinform.




					www.ukrinform.net
				




Die Ukraine gibt jeden Tag ein Statement über zivilie Todesopfer und Beschuss ab, dies wird beispielsweise von The Kyiv Independent zusammengefasst.


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nutze doch bitte gleich richtige Zitate, dann sieht man es gleich!


Nutze doch bitte gleich richtige Quellen, dann muss ich auch nicht meckern!

Außerdem will ich hier im Thema niemanden an den Pranger stellen, deswegen erfolgten die Hinweise anonym.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Mit diesen klaren und unmissverständlichen Aussagen wird meiner Meinung doch klar, warum alle über die Jahre geführten Verhandlungen und Friedensbemühungen zum Scheitern verurteilt waren.


Verhandlungen mit Putin, dem größten modernen Verehrer von Iwan Iljin, dem russischen Verfechter eines Christlich-russischen Faschismus?
Jeder weiß wieviel Kompromisse und Zugeständnisse mit Hitler Wert waren und jeder durfte die letzten Jahre sehenn wieviel Zugeständnisse und Kompromisse mit Putin wert sind!









						Iwan Alexandrowitsch Iljin – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Versuchst gerade diese Aussage herunterzuspielen und zu entkräften? Warum?


Na ja, wenn mein Land von einem Aggressor ohne validen Grund mit dem Ziel der Staatsvernichtung in Form eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges inkl. diverser Kriegsverbrechen angegriffen wird, würde ich vermutlich ähnliche Worte wählen. 
Ich spiele nichts herunter, ich habe Verständnis für die Wortwahl.

Einschub:
Russland, ehemals selbst proklamierte Weltmacht ist faktisch ein II./III. Welt Land mit Atomwaffen.
Quelle Durchschnittseinkommen auf der Welt:








						Durchschnittliches Einkommen weltweit
					

Eine Rangliste der Jahreseinkommen aus 70 Ländern im Vergleich zu Deutschland




					www.laenderdaten.info
				




Die russische Armee, bis vor Februar 2022 auf dem Papier eine der mächtigsten und gefürchtetsten Landstreitkräfte der Welt entpuppt sich als zahnloser Papiertiger, dem es nicht ein Mal gelingt, eine verhältnismäßig kampfschwache Armee eines kleineren Nachbarn (im Sinne von Wirtschaftskraft) zu besiegen.

Die Rohstoffboykotte, so schmerzhaft sie derzeit für uns Wohlfühlbürger sein mögen, werden letztendlich die Unabhängigkeit von fossilen Energieträgern ungleich beschleunigen. mittelfristig werden also die Rohstoffe Russlands zu Spottpreisen auf dem restlichen Weltmarkt landen oder gar nicht mehr abgenommen werden.

Was also wird wohl das Endresultat dieses Krieges sein?
Auf der einen Seite ein zerbombte Ukraine, das Dank Zusagen aus dem Westen  irrsinnig viel Geld für den Wiederaufbau bekommt und schlimmstenfalls damit in der EU oder "in der westlichen Welt" zu erheblichen finanziellen Verwerfungen führen wird.
Da sage ich, die derzeitige Inflation ist nur der Anfang. 2008 x Faktor 5 sehe ich schon am Horizont.

Auf der anderen Seite werden wir ein verarmtes Russland und Dank weiter auf Jahrzehnte andauernden Sanktionen kaum mehr auf die wirtschaftlichen Beine kommendes Land erleben.
:Ausschub

Das Endresultat wird also jenes sein, dass es wieder mal ein sinnfreier Krieg mit zehntausenden Toten war und am derzeitigen Status Quo von Ländergrenzen etc. kaum was ändern wird.
Wir können dann noch trefflich darüber spekulieren, ob es die Ländergrenzen vor oder nach 2014 sein werden, aber das ist faktisch auch schon wurscht.
Der letzte eiserne Vorhang dauerte von 1950 bis1990 = 40  Jahre
Tippe beim neuen eisernen Vorhang mal vorsichtig auf 60  Jahre.


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich was soll der Scheiss, und was soll daran einen müden Euro mehr kosten?
> Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das die Dinger 3-6 Monate weiterlaufen, um uns über den kommenden Winter zu bringen und selbst abgebrannte Uran Stäbe haben es so an sich das sie noch 90-95% ihrer Energie abgeben und diese können Wasser erhitzen und damit Turbinen antreiben und für ein paar wenige weitere Monate Strom erzeugen.
> Wenn die Dinger am 31.12.2022 abgeschaltet werden, müssen die Stäbe trotzdem voll gekühlt werden, die "Besatzung" muss weiterhin vollzählig anwesend sein, um das ganze zu überwachen und man kann sowieso noch nicht mit dem Rückbau anfanggen, wegen der Strahlung


Die Daten sind durch unser Haus gelaufen, aber nicht durch meine Abteilung, daher grob aus dem Gedächtnis: Die derzeitige Bestückung der Kernkraftwerke mit Brennelementen hält bis knapp zum geplanten Ausstiegszeitpunkt, und zwar im sogenannten dynamischen Regelbetrieb - sprich, die Leistung der Meiler ist bereits seit Monaten leicht reduziert, damit man damit bis zur letzten Minute noch Energie erzeugen und dem Markt zuführen kann. Für einen Betrieb darüber hinaus braucht man neue Brennelemente, mit den frühestens zum Ende kommenden Jahres zu rechnen ist - oder man geht in den Streckbetrieb mit stark reduzierter Leistung. Um einen ungefähren Überblick zu geben, was im Streckbetrieb zu erwarten ist: Selbst wenn es nur darum geht, ein halbes Jahr zusätzlicher Stromversorgung herauszuschinden, erzeugen alle drei Meiler eine verbleibende Ausgangsleistung von ca. 1200 MW. 

Kurz: Um die Leistung eines einzelnen mittleren Kohlekraftwerks, welches man problemlos aus der Reserve holen und auch wieder in selbiger verschwinden lassen kann (und welches ggf. über die Wintermonate ggf. auch Heizwärme liefert), müssten drei Kernkraftanlagen weiter betrieben werden. Also Gesetze geändert, ein Haufen Überprüfungen durchgeführt, Logistik geregelt, Arbeitsverträge neu geschlossen und nicht zuletzt Heilige Kühe geschlachtet werden.

Die Einzigen, die tatsächlich (und auch nur vielleicht) von einem Weiterbetrieb profitieren, sind direkte Abnehmer in der Region. Auf Bundesebene und für die Betreiber  ist das Ganze hochgradig unwirtschaftlich, sonst würden sich letzter nicht so sträuben. Diese Unwirtschaftlichkeit müsste auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit kompensiert werden. Das wiederum könnte man duchaus tun, wenn man die Anlagen _zwingend_ bräuchte - doch das ist ganz offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Oha, 1200 MW ist jetzt nicht der Burner.
Es ist schwierig, den Tagesverbrauch für D. in 2022 irgendwoher zu bekommen.
Hier habe ich aus 2019 82,7 Gigawatt Spitzenwert aus dem Januar 2019 gefunden:








						2019: An diesem Tag war der Stromverbrauch am höchsten
					

Die Lichter am Weihnachtsbaum, die Gans im Ofen, das Feiertagsprogramm im Fer...




					www.t-online.de
				



Ob jetzt T-online Nachrichten hier ein verlässliche Quelle ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
Kurzum wären das 82.700 MW und die 1200 MW grob 1,45%.


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> *Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.*


Halten wir bitte an dieser Stelle noch einmal fest, dass der denkbar drastischste Vorstoß gegen den Status quo immer noch durch Russland erfolgte und in einen Kriegszustand mündete. Und im Kriegszustand ist die Wiederherstellung des Vorkriegszustands keine Maximalforderung, sondern die Regelzielsetzung.

Ausgehend vom Friedenszustand liegt die Bringschuld bei demjenigen, der mit dem (unter anderem im Budapester Memorandum) definierten Status quo unzufrieden ist. Die Ukraine hat nachträglich keine darüber hinaus gehenden Ansprüche formuliert und tut es auch jetzt nicht; trotz des russischen Überfalls.

Und was das Minsker Abkommen angeht, kann man sich an die Berichte der  OSZE-Sonderbeoachtungsmission halten: 85% der Verstöße gehen auf das Konto (pro-) russischer Kräfte, ebenso 91% der Fälle, in denen OSZE-Beobachtern der eigentlich vereinbarte Zugang verwehrt wurde. Und das ist schon sehr eindeutig.

Kurz, jemandem implizit vorzuwerfen, er hätte ja Territorium freiwillig abgeben können und trüge somit Schuld an der augenblicklichen Situation, ist nicht nur hochgradig realitätsverweigernd und faktenwidrig, sondern - mit Verlaub - auch ein wenig widerwärtig.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, jemandem implizit vorzuwerfen, er hätte ja Territorium freiwillig abgeben können und trüge somit Schuld an der augenblicklichen Situation, ist nicht nur hochgradig realitätsverweigernd und faktenwidrig, sondern - mit Verlaub - auch ein wenig widerwärtig.


Sahnehäubchen obendrauf:
Die unfreiwillige und völkerrechtswidrige "Abgabe" der Krim hat ja Russland auch nicht davon abgehalten, nicht nur einen Krieg um den Donbass zu führen (Abgabeargument), nein, sondern erhebliches Gelände darüber hinaus zu erobern.
Das Abgabeargument ist also per se unlogisch, weil darüber hinaus nicht zum Donbass gehörige Landstriche ohne weiteren oder triftigen Grund angegriffen wurden.


----------



## brooker (9. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Halten wir bitte an dieser Stelle noch einmal fest, dass der denkbar drastischste Vorstoß gegen den Status quo immer noch durch Russland erfolgte


... eine Kettenreaktion lässt sich bekanntermaßen nur schwer aufhalten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und im Kriegszustand ist die Wiederherstellung des Vorkriegszustands keine Maximalforderung, sondern die Regelzielsetzung.


Das bedeutend folglich, dass du unterstellst, dass sich die UKR und Russland seit 2014 im Krieg befinden, oder missverstehe ich deine Aussage?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ausgehend vom Friedenszustand liegt die Bringschuld bei demjenigen, der mit dem (unter anderem im Budapester Memorandum) definierten Status quo unzufrieden ist.



Bitte benenne das Kind beim Namen, was konkret meinst du? Nur so kann darauf eingegangen werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, jemandem implizit vorzuwerfen, er hätte ja Territorium freiwillig abgeben können


Wer redet denn davon? Es ging grundsätzlich um Neutralität im umfassenden Sinne. Alles was danach kam war meiner Meinung nach die Reaktion Russlands auf eine Aktion oder unterlassene Aktion.


----------



## compisucher (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer redet denn davon? Es ging grundsätzlich um Neutralität im umfassenden Sinne. Alles war meiner Meinung nach die Reaktion auf eine Aktion.


Auf welche Aktion denn?   
Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass die Ukraine einen Angriffskrieg gegen Russland gestartet hätte...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ... Was machst du mit den Leuten, die nicht gehen wollen?
> 
> Als würde es die Russen großartig kümmern,...



Wenn du dich mit dem von mir gesagten nicht auseinandersetzen, sondern lieber die ewiggleichen whataboutisms bringen willst, dann lass es halt bleiben. Aber lass es auch bezüglich des AI-Berichts sein, solange du ihn nicht gelesen und verstanden hast.




compisucher schrieb:


> Im "Kontrollgebiet ja, im Staatsgebiet nein, so viel Professionalismus darf man auch von AI erwarten.
> Solch eine indifferente Darstellung schürt ein weiteres Mal den Antisemitismus unter jenen, die überhaupt keinen Plan von Zusammenhängen haben - oder andersherum, die vereinfachte Darstellungsformen der Hetzer  für das bildungsferne Rechtsaußen muss man nicht zwangsweise durch plakative und unpräzise Pressemittelungen von AI unterstützen.



Iirc hat AI diese Differenzierung durchaus vorgenommen bzw. das übergreifende Urteil für den gesamten von Israel beanspruchten und faktisch kontrollierten Herrschaftsraum entsprechend ausformuliert. Aber damit sind wir dann tatsächlich wieder beim Thema Ukraine-Bericht:
Wenn man eine schon auf wenige Seiten gekürzte Zusammenfassung auf einen Satz verkürzt und sich dann darüber beschwert, dass der z.B. nicht den Unterschied zwischen "Evakuierung gar nicht erst versuchen" und "vollständige Evakuierung ggf. nicht möglich" oder zwischen "zivile Regionen meiden, wo es nicht möglich ist" und "zivile Regionen meiden, wo es möglich ist" nicht beachtet, dann meckert man letztlich nicht mehr über AI. Sondern über die eigene, unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.

Ich persönlich finde an dem Bericht über die Ukraine aus ukrainischer Sicht jedenfalls nur einen Aspekt, den man jenseits von "Wiedergabe unangenehmer Wahrheiten" kritisieren könnte: Dass er als eigenständiger Bericht nur über die Ukraine gedacht ist und somit die Balance Ukraine vs. Russland nur über ein paar verstreute Sätze vorkommt. Aber diese, eigentlich im Rahmen des Themas gar nicht zulässige Kritik an Russland, zeigt eigentlich recht deutlich die Gesamtabschätzung von AI und muss halt klar sehen, dass die Entscheidung "parteienspezifisch" oder "parteienübergreifend" berichten nur allgemein getroffen werden kann und dieser in seiner Kritik recht harmlose Bericht das Gegenstück zu vielfältiger, sehr vehementer Kritik an Russland ist, die in zahlreichen bisherigen Berichten geäußert wurde. Berichte, die es gar nicht geben würde, wenn sich AI das Ziel gesetzt hätte, erst ganz am Schluss eine Nettobalance zu ziehen in der alle Untaten aller Seiten gegeneinander aufgerechnet werden.




brooker schrieb:


> Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit



Wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach ein "Kompromiss" aussehen? "Russland bekommt die Krim, die Ukraine bekommt Köngisberg" oder was?

Die Ukraine hat zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schon große Teile Wirtschaft, erhebliche Teile ihrer Infrastruktur und auch Teile ihrer Bevölkerung wegen Russlands Brüche des Völkerrechts verloren. Aber sie fordert (vorerst) nicht, dass Russland etwas dafür gibt, sondern nur dass sich Russland auf ±0 zurückzieht. Ein Kompromiss, bei dem Russland als Gegenleistung für sein Kriegsspiel auch etwas gegenüber dem Stand von 2007 abgibt, wäre den Ukrainern sicherlich lieber.


----------



## Optiki (9. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit dem von mir gesagten nicht auseinandersetzen, sondern lieber die ewiggleichen whataboutisms bringen willst, dann lass es halt bleiben. Aber lass es auch bezüglich des AI-Berichts sein, solange du ihn nicht gelesen und verstanden hast.


Keiner hat gesagt, dass die Ukraine heilig ist oder das alles perfekt ist. Die Ukraine hat hunderte von Problemen und ist weit davon entfernt perfekt in ihrem Handeln zu sein. Ich hab dir die Frage gestellt, was du mit Leuten machst, welche nicht gehen wollen, weil sie den Russen lieber ein Blumen zu werfen wollen oder so mit ihrem Leben abgeschlossen haben bzw. so halbtot wie das Forum sind, dass sie nicht gehen können. Exekutieren?

Für die Ukrainer macht es kaum Sinn extra Lager im Wald aufzuschlagen oder in bekannten Militär Einrichtungen, dann werden sie einfach mit Raketen getötet. Wie viel waren nochmal in den Trainingslagern im Westen gekillt? 50,100,150?

Die Städte und Dörfer an der Frontlinie werden sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen  oder vlt nicht, sollen die Ukrainer dann also nur das Industriegebiet halten und dann schnell aus der Stadt rennen.

Einfach zu schreiben, Schulen zeigen spuren von militärischer Besetzung ist keine genaue Angabe, da fehlt doch die komplette zeitliche und örtliche Einordnung.

Richtig ist, die Soldaten haben in Krankenhäusern außerhalb von Behandlungen definitiv nichts zu suchen und auch nicht an Orten, welche weit weg von der Frontlinie sind. Kharkiv, Mykolaiv und Bahkmut liegen jedoch alle an der Nähe der Frontlinie, es also normal, das Soldaten dort sind. Sollen sich 300000+ Soldaten einfach in Luft auslösen.

Du schreibst von einfachen Empfehlungen und ich hab dich gefragt, ob es so einfach ist. Dann bestätigst du sogar noch teilweise meinen Kritikpunkt.

Ich werde aber in Zukunft deine Beiträge einfach überlesen, kannst gerne weiterhin deinen Film fahren und Doppelposts verfassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Richtig ist, die Soldaten haben in Krankenhäusern außerhalb von Behandlungen definitiv nichts zu suchen *und auch nicht an Orten, welche weit weg von der Frontlinie sind. *


Erhohlungszeiten von der Front, Heimaturlaub, Logistik, Luftverteidigung wichtiger Objekte und Infrastruktur, ect pp.

Du kannst kaum vermeiden das Soldaten in einem Krieg, der gerade im eigenen Land ausgetragen wird, auch in Balungsräumen sehr deutlich abseits der Frontline zu finden sein werden, zusätzlich auch noch alleine dem Umstand geschuldet das die Ukrainer z.B. Truppen Richtung Weißrussland stationieren müssen, für den Fall der Fälle und das ist ja auch äußert weit abseits aktueller Fronten, geht man danach wo diese im Moment verlaufen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... eine Kettenreaktion lässt sich bekanntermaßen nur schwer aufhalten.


Die Frage ist immer, welche Glieder der Kette, insbesondere das erste, zu wem gehören. Aber darüber werden wir beide vermutlich keine Einigkeit erzielen.



brooker schrieb:


> Das bedeutend folglich, dass du unterstellst, dass sich die UKR und Russland seit 2014 im Krieg befinden, oder missverstehe ich deine Aussage?


In der Tat wird die Besetzung von Territorium eines souveränen Staates durch reguläres oder irreguläres Personal einen anderen Staates gemeinhin als Kriegserklärung aufgefasst.



brooker schrieb:


> Bitte benenne das Kind beim Namen, was konkret meinst du? Nur so kann darauf eingegangen werden.


Auch die Russische Föderation garantierte das Territorium der Ukraine einschließlich der Krim und der jetzigen Separatistengebiete. Selbst wenn sie also begründet zu der Auffassung gelangen sollte, die dort lebende russischstämmige Bevölkerung wäre benachteiligt oder würde gar unterdrückt, besteht der völkerrechtlich einwandfreie Weg darin, besagte Benachteiligungen / Unterdrückungen klar zu benennen und zu belegen, den ethnisch verwandten Unterdrückten ggf. einen sicheren Hafen im eigenen Land zu gewähren und eine Abstellung der Missstände zu fordern. 

Für letzteres gibt es diese exotische Organisation namems UN, welche Russland allerdings hauptsächlich dafür verwendet, um als Vetomacht Resolutionen gegen Völkermord und so zu blockieren. Wahrscheinlich deshalb kamen sie gar nicht auf den Gedanken, die angebliche Unterdrückung dort vorzulegen, sondern haben lieber ein mit Waffengewalt abgesichertes und bereits formal gänzlich illegeitimes Referendum durchgeführt, um damit eine Annexion (bzw. deren Äquivalent) zu begründen.


----------



## brooker (9. August 2022)

... ich möchte kurz einige Gedanken zur derzeitige Situation am Atomkraftwerk
Saporoschje loswerden:

Mit Bezug auf die Eroberung des KKW durch Russland wurde bereits ein hohes Risiko durch den Angreifenden in Kauf genommen und gab es definitiv zu Recht internationale Kritik - ein Spiel mit dem Feuer.

Das was aktuell passiert ist, wenn man den Meldungen Glauben schenken darf, nur noch eines:

Herstellen einer globalen Betroffenheit mit Bezug auf einen schwerwiegenden atomaren Zwischenfall in der UKR.

Wie komme ich darauf?

Wir haben hier im Fred ohne Einspruch festgestellt, dass die UKR von einem mehr als genug hat, nämlich vom Strom. Das der Verlust dieses Kraftwerkes für die UKR versorgungstechnisch kein Thema ist. Dieses bezeugt ganz offiziell die angekündigte Absicht der UKR, zukünftige Stromlieferungen in Richtung EU um das 2.4 fache zu steigern - Quelle ist bereits im Fred vorhanden. Weiterhin wissen wir aus den Meldungen der UKR und internationalen Behörde, dass es bereits durch den Angriff der Russen Beschädigungen an Teilen des AKW gab.

Mit diesem Wissen und der daraus resultierenden Gefahr aus jedem weiteren Beschusses für die UKR sowie für die gesamte Welt frage ich mich, warum Angriffe welcher Art überhaupt nich durchgeführt werden. Warum behandelt die UKR das KKW nicht als eine feindliche Befestigung, zieht einen Radius mit der Reichweite Ihrer Waffen herum und kesselt diese ein. Das Thema wird schon bald Geschichte sein. Und wenn man diese Strategie verfolgen würde, dann ist auch das Thema des möglichen Selbstbeschusses durch die Russen schnell erledigt.

Ich hoffe, dass die UN wie angekündigt den Weg für Spezialisten in das KKW freimacht und diese globale Bedrohungslage nachhaltig geklärt werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab dir die Frage gestellt,...



Und ich habe dir gesagt, dass ich keinen Bock auf ablenkende Fragen habe. Du hast den Amnestiy-Bericht mit Propaganda assoziiert und behauptet, er würde die Taten der Ukraine mit denen Russlands gleichstellt. Diese Diffamierung von AI ist für mich dir gegenüber jetzt Thema.

Wenn wir damit durch sind, können wir auch mit den von dir angesprochenen Aspekten weitermachen, um die es im AI-Bericht NICHT geht wie "Soldaten sind auch mal in Städten" oder "einige wollen nicht weg". Aber das einzige, aber dass du mit Bezug zu AI ansprichst ist die Tatsache, dass Russland ukrainische Depots angreift wenn sie im Wald liegen. Russland greift sie aber genauso an, wenn sie mitten im Wohngebiet liegen, sodass diese Standortwahl mit menschlichen (Nicht-)Schutzschilden einfach zu mehr unschuldigen Toten führt und deswegen zu Recht als gegen diverse Konventionen verstoßend kritisiert wird.




brooker schrieb:


> ... ich möchte kurz einige Gedanken zur derzeitige Situation am Atomkraftwerk
> Saporoschje loswerden:



Möchtest du nicht erst einmal auf die Erwiederungen zu deiner letzten Provokation eingehen, bevor du ein neues Fass aufmachst?



> Warum behandelt die UKR das KKW nicht als eine feindliche Befestigung, zieht einen Radius mit der Reichweite Ihrer Waffen herum und kesselt diese ein.



Weil die Reichweite der dort stationionierten russischen Waffen bis in ukrainische Städte reichen und weil das Gelände als Munitionsdepot für die Front dient, deren gute Versorgung eine Einkreisung vorerst gar nicht möglich macht. Und selbst wenn es mal klappt: Was soll das bringen? Ein Kessel, in den man nicht feuern kann, wäre eine riesige, permanente, unter enormen Aufwand zu be_w_achtende Nogo-Zone.


----------



## Mahoy (10. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wir haben hier im Fred ohne Einspruch festgestellt, dass die UKR von einem mehr als genug hat, nämlich vom Strom. Das der Verlust dieses Kraftwerkes für die UKR versorgungstechnisch kein Thema ist.


Ich suche mich gerade blöd, finde hier im Forum jedoch keinerlei Hinweis auf einen Konsens, dass die Ukraine mal eben auf die Leistung von sechs Meilern  mit kombiniert 5700 MW verzichten könnte.

Diese wurden auch bisher sicherlich nicht aus Jux und Tollerei betrieben, sondern weil man die Energie benötigt. Selbst jetzt betreibt die ukrainische (!) Belegschaft weiterhin zwei der sechs Meiler, um eine Notversorgung der davon abhängigen Verbraucher sicherzustellen.

Es kann sein, dass ein temporärer Verlust des Kraftwerks _derzeit_ verschmerzbar wäre, weil große Teile der ukrainischen Industrie kriegsbedingt stillliegen, allerdings dürfte der Fokus der Ukraine auch darauf liegen, wie man nach dem Konflikt wieder auf die Beine kommt. Und egal wie der Grenzverlauf nach dem Konflikt aussieht, kann man Russland nicht mal eben ein KKW schenken, nur weil mit ihrer dortigen Präsenz ein Erpresserszenario aufbauen.

Doch schon rein technisch wäre das Ganze stark abhängig davon, wie dicht das ukrainische Stromnetz ist und ob der Ausfall überhaupt durch herbeigeführten Strom entfernterer Erzeuger ausgeglichen werden kann.

Und um das Maß voll zu machen, plant Russland nun einen Anschluss des Kraftwerks an die Krim.
Womöglich via Referendum unter den Besatzungstruppen. 




brooker schrieb:


> Warum behandelt die UKR das KKW nicht als eine feindliche Befestigung, zieht einen Radius mit der Reichweite Ihrer Waffen herum und kesselt diese ein. Das Thema wird schon bald Geschichte sein. Und wenn man diese Strategie verfolgen würde, dann ist auch das Thema des möglichen Selbstbeschusses durch die Russen schnell erledigt.


Weil die Ukraine dazu die komplette Region zurückerobern müsste, ohne eine Festung in deren Herzen angreifen zu können, aus der heraus Angriffe durchgeführt und Material für russische Truppen bereitgestellt werden. Und selbst wenn dieses Kunststück gelingen sollte, ist es sehr schwer, eine Festung zu belagern, die man nicht schwächen darf und in der das ukrainische Personal quasi eine Geisel wäre.

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dir wirklich sehr verbunden, wenn du deine Überlegungen nicht auf maximale Provokationswirkung auslegen, sondern wenigstens gelegentlich vorher selbst durchdenken würdest. Etlicher deiner "neutral interessierten Fragen" könnte sich jeder einigermaßen helle Pennäler nach kurzer Recherche selbst beantworten, was die berechtigte Frage aufwirft, warum du sie trotzdem inflationär ins Forum wirfst?


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2022)

Die Texte von "Focus" sind gewohnt militaristisch-reisserisch bei dem Thema, also nicht zwangsweise reine News ohne komentatorischen Beigeschmack.

Wenn aber die Videos echt sind, dann sind da auf der Krim mitnichten nur ein paar Munitionsbehälter in die Luft geflogen, sondern eine paar russische Kampfflugzeuge gleich mit.


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/explosion-auf-russischer-militaerbasis-russen-spielen-krim-angriff-herunter-videos-sollen-luege-entlarven_id_133108172.html


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (10. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> *Die Ukraine und ihre Unterstützer waren scheinbar nie und sind bis heute zu keinem Kompromiss bereit und haben scheinbar in der Vergangenheit bei Verhandlungen Teilnehmer getäuscht, bspw. Minsker Abkommen.*


Genauso ist es. Deshalb haben wir auch diesen Krieg, der sicher völkerrechtswidrig, irrational und total grausam ist - wie jeder Krieg. Es gab und gibt nie relevantes entgegenkommen gegenüber Russlands Sicherheitsinteressen und genau deshalb hat Putin die Schnauze voll und führt den Krieg.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2022)

Gibt doch schon ein paar Bilder von der Basis die auch per Geolocation bestätigt wurden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (10. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, jemandem implizit vorzuwerfen, er hätte ja Territorium freiwillig abgeben können und trüge somit Schuld an der augenblicklichen Situation, ist nicht nur hochgradig realitätsverweigernd und faktenwidrig, sondern - mit Verlaub - auch ein wenig widerwärtig.


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass Russland Sewastopol aufgibt, nachdem die Ukraine vor dem Kriegsbeginn 2014 damit drohte den Vertrag zu annullieren? Hier geht es um geopolitik, strategische Stationierung von Kriegsgerät, nicht um irgendwelche Territorien. Es geht um Verteidigungsfähigkeit im Kriegsfall.

Diesen Krieg und die Auseinandersetzung hätte es nie gegeben, wenn nicht von US Strategen versucht worden wäre die Ukraine an NATO und EU zu binden und zu versuchen den Einfluss Russlands aus dem Land herauszudrängen und deren militärische Verteidigungsfähigkeit zu untergraben -  alles mit bombensicheren Quellen nachzuweisen.

Man denkt hier argumentieren die Bayerfans gegen 1860 München und für jedes noch so dummes Verhalten der Ukraine EU USA und Co gibt es irgendeine hingeschwurbelte Begründung.


----------



## compisucher (10. August 2022)

Au ja, die USA ist selbst dann schuld, wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Was für eine seltsame Logik.
Einen Angriffskrieg gegen einen souveränen Staat damit zu rechtfertigen, weil eventuell und angeblich oder vielleicht tatsächlich oder auch nicht andere Staaten auf die Ukraine Einfluss ausgeübt haben, wie ja auch Russland NIEMALS irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Ukraine ausgeübt hat.

Woher kenne ich nur diese Logik?
Ach ja...
Sender Gleiwitz
Ap 5 uhhrrrrr wiärd zuröckgeschössäään....


----------



## Mahoy (10. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass Russland Sewastopol aufgibt, nachdem die Ukraine vor dem Kriegsbeginn 2014 damit drohte den Vertrag zu annullieren? Hier geht es um geopolitik, strategische Stationierung von Kriegsgerät, nicht um irgendwelche Territorien. Es geht um Verteidigungsfähigkeit im Kriegsfall.


Russland hatte, seit es das Territorium der Ukraine _einschließlich der Krim_ garantiert hatte und bis zur drohenden Aufkündigung der Nutzung (für welche übrigens weder Umfang noch Mindestdauer vereinbart wurde) im Jahre 2014 gute 20 Jahre Zeit, sich eine Alternative zu überlegen.

Wenn ein Staat seine nautisch-geostrategischen Interessen sehenden Auges von der guten Beziehung zum Nachbarland abhängig macht, sollte ihm daran gelegen sein, diese guten Beziehungen zu erhalten und zu verbessern, statt Revisionismus mittels subversiver Operationen zu betreiben.
Zur Erinnerung: Es war der pro-russische Stadtrat von Sewastopol, der sich stets als exterritorialen Teil Russlands verstanden, und jede Zusammenarbeit mit der Ukraine und nicht-russischen Partnern kategorisch abgelehnt und sich ausschließlich russischen Weisungen verpflichtet gefühlt hat.

Eigentlich könnte man deine Spiegelfechterei auch kürzer abhandeln, denn dein Argument funktioniert umgekehrt genauso: Bis zur Annexion der Krim war Sewastopol auch der Hafen für die Scharzmeerflotte der Ukraine; russiche und ukrainische Schiffe lagen dort quasi nebeneinander vor Anker. Die Ukraine kann also exakt die selben Interessen geltend machen und wäre somit - deiner Logik folgend - ebenfalls zu allen Maßnahmen berechtigt, um ihren Zugang zu sichern bzw. wiederherzustellen.
Deine Position ergibt initial also nur Sinn, wenn du einen "gottgewollt" höherwertigen Anspruch Russlands gegenüber der Ukraine proklamierst.


----------



## JePe (10. August 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen - Russland hat der Ukraine das Land mitsamt Material und Immobilien _gestohlen_. Und dass Putins Wille bei einigen hier Gottes Wort mindestens gleichgestellt ist, sollte inzwischen klar sein.



brooker schrieb:


> Wie komme ich darauf?



Vermutlich einen ueber den Durst getrunken. Deine These, die Ukraine wuerde wegen einer Stromueberproduktion einen GAU riskieren, nur um Russland schlecht aussehen zu lassen, ist jedenfalls selbst fuer Deine Verhaeltnisse bizarr.


----------



## brooker (10. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich suche mich gerade blöd, finde hier im Forum jedoch keinerlei Hinweis auf einen Konsens, dass die Ukraine mal eben auf die Leistung von sechs Meilern  mit kombiniert 5700 MW verzichten könnte.


... bitte schön: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-11070150



Mahoy schrieb:


> Diese wurden auch bisher sicherlich nicht aus Jux und Tollerei betrieben, sondern weil man die Energie benötigt. Selbst jetzt betreibt die ukrainische (!) Belegschaft weiterhin zwei der sechs Meiler, um eine Notversorgung der davon abhängigen Verbraucher sicherzustellen.


... da habe ich hier auch was zu gelernt. Alles kein Problem, denn der Bedarf ist massiv gesunken.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass ein temporärer Verlust des Kraftwerks _derzeit_ verschmerzbar wäre, weil große Teile der ukrainischen Industrie kriegsbedingt stillliegen, allerdings dürfte der Fokus der Ukraine auch darauf liegen, wie man nach dem Konflikt wieder auf die Beine kommt.


Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, denn genau deshalb habe ich die Frage zur Stromversorgung auch gestellt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Doch schon rein technisch wäre das Ganze stark abhängig davon, wie dicht das ukrainische Stromnetz ist und ob der Ausfall überhaupt durch herbeigeführten Strom entfernterer Erzeuger ausgeglichen werden kann.


Und auch aus genau diesen Grund wurde die Frage von mir gestellt. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und um das Maß voll zu machen, plant Russland nun einen Anschluss des Kraftwerks an die Krim.


Ich denke dieser Schritt ist nachvollziehbar, oder?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil die Ukraine dazu die komplette Region zurückerobern müsste, ohne eine Festung in deren Herzen angreifen zu können, aus der heraus Angriffe durchgeführt und Material für russische Truppen bereitgestellt werden.


Moment, dass möchte die UKR doch, also was ist das Problem?
Was für Truppen sind denn auf dem Gelände, wie lange halten die ohne Nachschub durch und wie lange können sie ohne Nachschub versorgen oder Operationen starten?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn dieses Kunststück gelingen sollte, ist es sehr schwer, eine Festung zu belagern, die man nicht schwächen darf und in der das ukrainische Personal quasi eine Geisel wäre.


Kommt keiner rein, kommt irgendwann jemand raus, weil er nix mehr zu essen und zu trinken hat.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wäre ich dir wirklich sehr verbunden, wenn du deine Überlegungen nicht auf maximale Provokationswirkung auslegen, sondern wenigstens gelegentlich vorher selbst durchdenken würdest.


Meine Überlegungen sind nicht provokant, sondern werden es in euren Köpfen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Etlicher deiner "neutral interessierten Fragen" könnte sich jeder einigermaßen helle Pennäler nach kurzer Recherche selbst beantworten, was die berechtigte Frage aufwirft, warum du sie trotzdem inflationär ins Forum wirfst?


... die Antwort darauf möchte ich dir nicht nehmen.


JePe schrieb:


> PNicht zu vergessen - Russland hat der Ukraine das Land mitsamt Material und Immobilien _gestohlen_. Und dass Putins Wille bei einigen hier Gottes Wort mindestens gleichgestellt ist, sollte inzwischen klar sein.


Nicht zu vergessen, Russland hat die Schulden der UdSSR bezahlt und die UKR hat bis heute laut Aussage der TASS nicht einen Rubel ihres Anteils zurückbezahlt.



JePe schrieb:


> Vermutlich einen ueber den Durst getrunken. Deine These, die Ukraine wuerde wegen einer Stromueberproduktion einen GAU riskieren, nur um Russland schlecht aussehen zu lassen, ist jedenfalls selbst fuer Deine Verhaeltnisse bizarr.


JePe ... bitte nochmals lesen, dass habe ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht! 

"Herstellen einer globalen Betroffenheit mit Bezug auf einen schwerwiegenden atomaren Zwischenfall in der UKR."

Aber mal eine Frage: warum geht niemand auf meinen formulierten Wunsch ein?

"Ich hoffe, dass die UN wie angekündigt den Weg für Spezialisten in das KKW freimacht und diese globale Bedrohungslage nachhaltig geklärt werden kann."


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, Russland hat die Schulden der UdSSR bezahlt und die UKR hat bis heute laut Aussage der TASS nicht einen Rubel ihres Anteils zurückbezahlt.


Russland hat die Ukraine ja auch gezwungen Teil der UdSSR zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> ... die Ukraine vor dem Kriegsbeginn 2014 damit drohte den Vertrag zu annullieren ...



Quelle für diese Behauptung?
Es hätte zwar durchaus Gründe für so ein Manöver gegeben, weil Russland schon vor dem Einmarsch auf der Krim Ende 2013 die im Rahmen der 2010 vereinbarten Vertragsverlängerung zugesagte Gaspreissenkung um 30% eher in eine Gaspreiserhöhung von 30% verdreht hatte, also seinerseits den Vertrag nicht einhielt, aber von einer solchen Drohung hätte ich nichts mitbekommen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland hatte, seit es das Territorium der Ukraine _einschließlich der Krim_ garantiert hatte und bis zur drohenden Aufkündigung der Nutzung (für welche übrigens weder Umfang noch Mindestdauer vereinbart wurde) im Jahre 2014 gute 20 Jahre Zeit, sich eine Alternative zu überlegen.



Nicht 20, sondern 33 Jahre.
20 Jahre war die Laufzeit des ursprünglichen Vertrages von 1997 bis 2017, der 2010 durch einen mit Laufzeit bis 2042 + 5 Jahre Verlängerungsmöglichkeit ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (11. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... bitte schön: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-11070150


Ein Beitrag ist kein Konsens. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn @compisucher  darin lediglich einen Überblick über die Kapazitäten, jedoch nicht über Bedarf und Verteilung geben will.




brooker schrieb:


> Moment, dass möchte die UKR doch, also was ist das Problem?
> Was für Truppen sind denn auf dem Gelände, wie lange halten die ohne Nachschub durch und wie lange können sie ohne Nachschub versorgen oder Operationen starten?


Da die russischen Besatzer die Belegschaft und das Kraftwerk selbst als Geiseln haben und mit deren Wohlergehen / Weiterfunktionieren / Nichtexplodieren pokern können: quasi unbegrenzt, wenn man sie nicht direkt angreifen darf, um diese Rahmenbedingungen zu verändern.



brooker schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, Russland hat die Schulden der UdSSR bezahlt und die UKR hat bis heute laut Aussage der TASS nicht einen Rubel ihres Anteils zurückbezahlt.


Das wäre auch sehr befremdlich, zumal die Ukraine kein Mitschuldner der UDSSR ist.

Die Ukraine hat während der (erzwungenen) Clubmitgliedschaft ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge bezahlt, nach Austritt aus dem Club bestehen für ehemalige Mitglieder keinerlei Verbindlichkeiten mehr. Und zwar nirgends.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (11. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle für diese Behauptung?


Ein Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO, hätte die Stationierung russischer Infrastruktur auf der Krim nicht in Frage gestellt?  Nach dem Putsch und der Wahl von Jezenjuk, der als Spitze der Protestbewegung unter anderem die Auflösung der Verträge forderte? Nach den Drohungen des Verbots der russischen Amtssprache? Nach den Drohungen von Viktor Juschtschenko 2008, der die Sperrung der Krim-Häfen veranlassen wollte?

Bei euch heißt es immer Quelle, Quelle Quelle, für Dinge die absolut klar sind.
Das ist ungefähr so als würde man die Mondlandung anzweifeln.
Dieses Narrativ Russland handle völlig besessen von blutigen Machtphantasien ist eine tolle story, aber absoluter Schwachsinn. Macht auch keinerlei Sinn für eine weitere Diskussion.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nach den Drohungen des Verbots der russischen Amtssprache?



Also sollten wir in Deutschland türkisch als Amtssprache einführen? 









						Languages of Ukraine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wie der Wechsel auf eine Amtssprache, die von ca. 70% der Bevölkerung sowieso nativ gesprochen wird, eine Drohung sein kann, weißt du vermutlich nicht mal selbst und höchstens die russischen Propagandatrolle in St. Petersburg und deren faschistoider Schirmherr im Kreml.


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei euch heißt es immer Quelle, Quelle Quelle, für Dinge die absolut klar sind.
> Das ist ungefähr so als würde man die Mondlandung anzweifeln.


Das ist nicht bei uns so, sondern das ist usus, wenn jemand danach fragt, weil man trotz einfachen googlens nichts Passendes findet.

Stattdessen findet man aber so etwas...








						So will Russland die Ukraine ruinieren
					

Russland kündigt die Pacht für den Kriegshafen Sewastopol auf der annektierten Krim. Damit verbunden ist die Drohung, den Gaspreis deutlich zu erhöhen.




					www.fr.de
				






Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieses Narrativ Russland handle völlig besessen von blutigen Machtphantasien ist eine tolle story, aber absoluter Schwachsinn.


Was immer du auch meinst, es ist und bleibt Fakt, dass die Ukraine a) nicht in der NATO war und auch auf absehbarer Zeit nicht rein gekommen wäre und b) damit nur dann zu einem Ziel für einen Angriffskrieg wird, wenn man besessen blutigen Machtphantasien hinterher läuft.


----------



## Mahoy (11. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ein Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO, hätte die Stationierung russischer Infrastruktur auf der Krim nicht in Frage gestellt?


Erstens stand ein NATO-Beitritt bis zum russischen Überfall gar nicht zur Debatte. Diese Option wurde jahrelang von den bisherigen NATO-Mitgliedern zurückgewiesen, gerade um keine Spannungen mit Russland zu erzeugen.

Zweitens stünde es NATO-Mitgliedern selbstverständlich frei, Liegekapazitäten an Drittstaaten zu verpachten. Das hätte im Falle Russlands sicherlich nicht jedem gefallen, aber man könnte es der Ukraine auch nicht verbieten.
Und so eine historisch seltene Konstellation hätte womöglich sogar dabei geholfen, Spannungen nach und nach abzubauen.

Drittens, und das schrieb ich ja bereits, ist es nicht besonders clever von Russland, strategische Kapazitäten in einem autonomen Drittland zu belassen, über dessen weitere Ausrichtung es keinerlei legitime Mitbestimmung hat. Also war Russland entweder von Anfang an daraus aus, sich die Krim irgendwann zurückzuholen, oder die Strategen im Kreml sind wirklich zum Brüllen dämlich. Such's dir aus!




Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nach den Drohungen des Verbots der russischen Amtssprache?


Eine andere Sprache im eigenen Land als Amtssprache zuzulassen, ist ein Entgegenkommen, keine Pflicht - und hängt im Wesentlichen vom Betragen der Personen ab, die besagte Sprache gerne als Amtssprache hätten.


----------



## JePe (11. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> JePe ... bitte nochmals lesen, dass habe ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht!
> 
> "Herstellen einer globalen Betroffenheit mit Bezug auf einen schwerwiegenden atomaren Zwischenfall in der UKR."



Welchen anderen "Sinn" soll dieser Bandwurmsatz sonst ergeben?



brooker schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage: warum geht niemand auf meinen formulierten Wunsch ein?
> 
> "Ich hoffe, dass die UN wie angekündigt den Weg für Spezialisten in das KKW freimacht und diese globale Bedrohungslage nachhaltig geklärt werden kann."



Weil Deine "Frage" nahelegt, die UN wuerde den Weg derzeit noch versperren. Selbst, wenn Du da mit der Maus abgerutscht waerst und statt UN UKR gemeint haettest - die sind, wie Du vielleicht gehoert hast, gerade nicht so voellig Herr im eigenen Land. Weshalb die Frage auch allenfalls lauten koennte, wann Russland den Zugang ermoeglicht (oder, noch besser, seine Truppen dort abzieht)?

Der Zugang zu dem angeblich von der Ukraine zerstoerten Gefangenenlager wird uebrigens, Ueberraschung, noch immer nicht gestattet.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ein Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO, hätte die Stationierung russischer Infrastruktur auf der Krim nicht in Frage gestellt?



Die Tuerken kaufen Luftabwehrsysteme der Russen, die Russen haetten gerne tuerkische Drohnen. Insoweit - Nein, nicht zwangslaeufig. Im Gegenteil haette das sogar eine Tuer aufstossen koennen. Aber wenn ein Feindbild sonst schon zu nichts gut ist: es bringt Struktur in den Tag.

Ohnehin ist die Frage abwegig - weil sie impliziert, Russland haette irgendeinen Anspruch auf einen Liegeplatz auf der Krim und weil sie ebenfalls impliziert, dass Russland durch die NATO bedroht wird.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nach den Drohungen des Verbots der russischen Amtssprache?



Du meinst die nie umgesetzten Erwaegungen?

Ein Gedankenspiel. In Deutschland gibt es eine nicht so unbetraechtliche tuerkischstaemmige Gemeinde, die teilweise maessig subtil diskriminiert, teilweise auch gar nicht so subtil von Premiumdeutschen dezimiert wird (Stichwort: NSU). Deiner Logik folgend darf Erdogan nun also Truppen nach Deutschland entsenden und Teile von Duisburg besetzen?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dieses Narrativ Russland handle völlig besessen von blutigen Machtphantasien ist eine tolle story, aber absoluter Schwachsinn.



Die Erklaerungen von Valdimort Putler anlaesslich des Krieges gegen die der militaerische Spezialoperation in der Ukraine hast Du aber schon zur Kenntnis genommen?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Macht auch keinerlei Sinn für eine weitere Diskussion.



Dem wuerde ich beipflichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ein Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO, hätte die Stationierung russischer Infrastruktur auf der Krim nicht in Frage gestellt?



Ein NATO-Beitritt der Ukraine stand 2014 überhaupt nicht zur Debatte. (Davon abgesehen: Nein)



> Nach dem Putsch und der Wahl von Jezenjuk, der als Spitze der Protestbewegung unter anderem die Auflösung der Verträge forderte?



Das ist eine neue Behauptung von dir, aber dein Link sagt überhaupt nichts zu dem Thema. Wie wäre es, wenn du statt weiterer Fragen und Unterstellungen erstmal Antworten lieferst?



> Nach den Drohungen des Verbots der russischen Amtssprache? Nach den Drohungen von Viktor Juschtschenko 2008, der die Sperrung der Krim-Häfen veranlassen wollte?



Kein Bezug zu deiner Behauptung. Der Vertrag wurde 2008 verlängert, Juschtschenko war 2014 nicht an der Macht.



> Bei euch heißt es immer Quelle, Quelle Quelle, für Dinge die absolut klar sind.



Wenn die Dinge absolut klar wären, wäre es wohl kein Problem eine Quelle vorzulegen und sie wären auch nicht umstritten. Sie sind aber umstritten (Beweis: Ich bestreite sie) und du entweder verweigerst du hier die Diskussion und legst absichtlich keine Quellen vor, oder du hast dir eine Lüge aus dem Arsch gezogen, für die es gar keine Quellen geben kann.

Beides Dinge, die in einem Diskussionsforum nichts zu suchen haben.



> Das ist ungefähr so als würde man die Mondlandung anzweifeln.



Kann man machen. 3 Sekunden später ist die Diskussion durch Vorlage einer Quelle beendet, weil die Lage klar ist.



> Dieses Narrativ Russland handle völlig besessen von blutigen Machtphantasien ist eine tolle story, aber absoluter Schwachsinn.



Russland handelt blutig, will Macht über die Ukraine und das ist bislang eher Phantasie – der Teil mit "blutiger Machtphantasie" ist also erstmal schlicht Fakt. Ob Russland zudem "vollig besessen" handelt, oder ob so eine Aussage "Schwachsinn" ist, musst du mit dir ausmachen.

Du bist afaik der einzige der hier Anwesenden, der diese Einschätzung geäußert hat - sonst schwankt der Tenor von (überwiegend) "Russland handelt bescheuert" bis (mangelhaft begründet und seltener) "Russland handelt berechtigt".


----------



## brooker (11. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Weil Deine "Frage" nahelegt, die UN wuerde den Weg derzeit noch versperren.


Da missverstehen wir uns. Mit Hilfe der UN sollte der Zugang für die Experten freigemacht werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Der Zugang zu dem angeblich von der Ukraine zerstoerten Gefangenenlager wird uebrigens, Ueberraschung, noch immer nicht gestattet.


Wer gestattet denn wem, was dort noch immer nicht?

Noch eine Bitte: ich konnte zu "Erklaerungen von Valdimort Putler anlaesslich der militaerische Spezialoperation" nicht finden. Könntest du bitte eine Quelle verlinken? Danke.


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Noch eine Bitte: ich konnte zu "Erklaerungen von Valdimort Putler anlaesslich der militaerische Spezialoperation" nicht finden. Könntest du bitte eine Quelle verlinken?


Alter, du kommst hier ìmmer wieder mit der TASS als Quelle und willst jetzt ernsthaft einen Link zu Putlers Erklärung, warum die Russen die Ukraine spezialoperieren müssen?


----------



## brooker (12. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Alter, du kommst hier ìmmer wieder mit der TASS als Quelle und willst jetzt ernsthaft einen Link zu Putlers Erklärung, warum die Russen die Ukraine spezialoperieren müssen?


... es tut mir Leid, aber ich finde auch in der TASS nichts zu einem Herrn Putlers der was zur Spezialoperation oder dem Krieg in der UKR gesagt hat. Sorry. Holt mich mal ab!


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Aussage, es wurden Brandschutzvorschriften nicht eingehalten, ist bei dem Flächenausmaß absurd.
> Nicht mal Russen können so doof sein, in jedem Shelter separat Munition zu lagern.


Die Aussage ist lächerlich. Aber wenn sie es zugeben würden, dann würde sie ja Schwäche zeigen.
Deswegen gibt es weiter die gewohnten Kreml-Lügen.


----------



## JePe (12. August 2022)

Scheinbar ein Serienraucher - unweit von Moskau ist eine Kaserne in Flammen aufgegangen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. August 2022)

Huch, so viel Platz hier auf einmal 

Hier gehts weiter mit eurer Krater/Flugzeug Diskussion:






						Der Militärthread
					

Manchmal sind die einfachsten Erklärungen die richtigen. Es wird wohl ein freundlicher Gruß mehrerer Himars gewesen sein. Die Raketen mit 300km Reichweite scheinen ja Airburst Fähigkeiten zu haben.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2022)

Jetzt werden schon Atomkraftwerke beschossen,
irgendwie scheint der Iwan völlig durchzudrehen.
Schon vergessen?









						Nuklearkatastrophe von Tschernobyl – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Aber egal,
wenn dort ein Reaktor einen ernsthaften Schaden erleiden sollte,
dann können wir unseren Strahlenschrott günstig entsorgen.

Auf ein paar TBq zusätzlicher Kontamination kommt es da nicht mehr an,
ist ja eh schon alles verseucht.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden schon Atomkraftwerke beschossen, ...


Die Reaktoren selbst sind durch 10m Stahlbeton gut geschützt, halten eine Menge aus und waren aber bisher auch nicht das Ziel der Angreifer. 
Beschossen und beschädigt wurde jüngst soweit mir bekannt Stromleitungen, welche den erzeugten Strom ableiten, Stromversorgung und Einrichtungen der Kühlanlagen sowie das Trockenlager mit abgebrannten Brennstäben. Diese Ziele können extrem gefährliche Situationen erzeugen, welche in einer Kernschmelze enden.

Während der Eroberung des Kraftwerkes durch die Russen behauptete Herr Selenskyj zwar medial wirksam ...

"Panzer hätten die Reaktorblöcke der Atomanlage beschossen.", 

"Das größte Kernkraftwerk Europas brennt", 

"Da sind mit Wärmebildkameras ausgestattete Panzer. Das heißt, sie wissen, wohin sie schießen, sie haben sich darauf vorbereitet." 

Im Nachhinein stellte sich diese Behauptung jedoch als definitiv falsch heraus, denn nicht die Reaktoren, sondern ein Gebäude für Ausbildungsveranstalltungen und ein Labor wurde von den Panzern beschossen und fingen vermutlich deshalb Feuer. Das Feuer könnte auch von den Verteidigern gelegt worden sein, um einen Rückzug zu erleichtern.

Man könnte diesen Beschuss damit begründen, weil aus diesen Gebäuden heraus vermutlich Verteidiger der UAF angierten. 

Die benannten Wärmebildkameras haben vermutlich der besseren Aufklärung gedient, um gezielten Beschuss von Verteidigern zu ermöglichen, um möglichst wenig unnötig zu zerstören.

Heute ist das AKW, welches laut Wiki die gesamte Süd-UKR versorgt, in russischer Hand und wird in Kürze zur Versorgung der Krim umgeklemmt. Sprich, im gesamten Süden der UKR gehen vermutlich vorerst die Lichter aus.

Mit dem Wissen aus diesem Fred, dass die UKR den Verlust der Leistung dieses AKW nicht wirklich kompensieren kann, ergibt sich ein Problem. Der gesamte Süden der UKR ohne Strom. Hier muss sich die UKR dringend etwas einfallen lassen, selbst wenn sich im  Nachhinein wieder herausstellen sollte, dass eine diesbezügliche Behauptung falsch war. Es bleibt spannend!







						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				












						Kernkraftwerk Saporischschja – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JePe (14. August 2022)

Was genau moechtest Du uns sagen? Dass Valdimort Putler auch ein Dieb ist? Die Erkenntnis ist mitnichten neu.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Was genau moechtest Du uns sagen? Dass Valdimort Putler auch ein Dieb ist? Die Erkenntnis ist mitnichten neu.


... das die Möglichkeit besteht und deshalb darüber nachgedacht werden muss, dass Herr Selenskyj mit seinen Behauptungen bezüglich des AKW wieder falsch liegen könnte und es wiederum nur als Propaganda zur Erzeugung einer weltweiten Betroffenheit bewertet werden müssten, nur um Unterstützung für seine Sache zu erhalten.


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

... habe noch ein weiteres Beispiel, wo die Betroffenheit der Welt durch den Herrn hergestellt wurde und es sich bis jetzt als Blase herausgestellt hat:

Herr Selenskyj sagte vor internationalem Puplikum während einer seiner Live-Schaltungen: 

"Wenn wir unsere Lebensmittel nicht exportieren können, dann wird die Welt mit einer schweren Lebensmittelkrise und Hunger in vielen Ländern Asiens und Afrikas konfrontiert werden"

In der Tat ist es wichtig die Versorgung von Afrika und Asien sicherzustellen und deshalb war der Getreide-Deal so wichtig!

So lass man u.a. "GETREIDEABKOMMEN: ERDOGAN, PUTIN UND SELENSKY ALS ERLÖSER VOR DER WELTHUNGERAPOKALYPSE" 

oder 

"ein "Leuchtfeuer für die Welt", lobte der Generalsekretär der Vereinten Nationen (UNO), António Guterres, die Vereinbarung für einen Weizenkorridor, die Ende Juli in Istanbul von der Ukraine und Russland unterzeichnet wurde. Nun sei der Weg frei für Getreide und Düngemittel, das wegen des Krieges monatelang nicht aus ukrainischen Speichern verschifft werden konnte. Insbesondere afrikanische Länder sollten davon profitieren."

Heute, zwei Wochen später entpuppt auch diese Aussage des Herren als weitere Blase, als reine Propaganda um die Welt betroffen zu machen um sie für seine Sache und für nichts anderes zu gewinnen.

Alle Schiffe, welche die ukrainischen Häfen Odessa und Chornomorsk bis Freitag verlassen haben, waren bis auf eines nicht mit Weizen beladen. Keines der Schiffe fuhr nach Afrika. Aber Weizen ist das Gut was Afrika zum Überleben braucht. Versendet wurden u.a. Mais, geschroteter Mais und Sonnenblumenprodukte wie Öl oder Mehl. Bisherige Ziele waren Italien, Irland, England, China und Iran.






__





						Getreideabkommen: Erdogan, Putin und Selensky als Erlöser vor der Welthungerapokalypse – Global Review
					





					www.global-review.info
				












						Selenskyj warnt vor weltweiten Hungerrevolten
					

"Wenn wir unsere Lebensmittel nicht exportieren können, dann wird die Welt mit  Hunger konfrontiert sein"




					www.oe24.at
				








__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2022)

Jemand, der so viel Fake-News verbreitet, sollte anderen vielleicht keine Propaganda vorwerfen.

Das erste Schiff ist in Richtung Libanon gefahren








						Erstes Schiff mit Getreide angekommen: Annahme verweigert
					






					orf.at
				




Das erste Schiff ist in der Türkie angekommen








						Ukraine Krieg: Erster Getreidefrachter erreicht Zielhafen in Türkei
					

Das Getreide-Abkommen im Ukraine-Krieg zeigt Wirkung: Ein erster Getreidefrachter ist an seinem Ziel in der Türkei angekommen.




					www.nau.ch
				





Es war außerdem immer ein "Getreide-" und kein "Weizen-"Abkommen, wie sogar in deinen Quellen steht und Gerüchten zu Folge kann man auch Mais essen, Gerüchte zu Folge leben die Iraner nicht von Luft und Liebe und ich glaube sogar schon einmal gehört zu haben, dass seite Ende Juli noch keine vier Monate vergangen sind und die bislang afaik 13 Schiffe zusammengenommen nicht ganz die 20 Millionen Tonnen Tansportkapazität hatten, mit denen insgesamt geplant wird. Bezüglich Priorisierung der als erstes verladenen Frachtarten verweise ich mal auf die Lagerfähigkeit insbesondere ölhaltiger Früchte sowie auf die Berichte seriöserer Medien zur Lage in der Ukraine.








						Wie es um die Getreidelieferungen aus der Ukraine steht
					

Rund ein Dutzend Schiffe haben seit Inkrafttreten des Getreide-Abkommens ukrainische Häfen verlassen. Welche Fracht haben sie an Bord? Wie verlaufen die Kontrollen? Und reichen die Exporte, damit die Preise sinken?




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## brooker (14. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jemand, der so viel Fake-News verbreitet, sollte anderen vielleicht keine Propaganda vorwerfen.


Das ist eine Behauptung die definitiv einer Quelle bedarf!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das erste Schiff ist in Richtung Libanon gefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und wo ist es angekommen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das erste Schiff ist in der Türkie angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist wohl bekannt, dass Mais auch zum Getreide gehört und geschroteter wird üblicherweise als Tierfutter eingesetzt. Passt leider nicht zusammen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es war außerdem immer ein "Getreide-" und kein "Weizen-"Abkommen, wie sogar in deinen Quellen steht und Gerüchten zu Folge kann man auch Mais essen,


Es hat auch niemand etwas anderes behauptet. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass Afrika hauptsächlich Weizen für schnelle Lebensmíttelherstellung benötigt.









						UNO/Westafrika: Millionen Menschen von Hungersnot bedroht - Vatican News
					

Die Ernährungs- und Landwirtschaftsorganisation der Vereinten Nationen (FAO) hat vor einer drohenden Hungersnot in Westafrika und der Sahelzone ...




					www.vaticannews.va
				












						Weizenmangel und Hunger in Afrika durch den Ukraine-Krieg | Franziskaner Helfen
					

Der Krieg in der Ukraine hat zu einem starken Anstieg der Getreidepreise geführt. Das trifft vor allem arme Länder in Ost- und Zentralafrika, die schon jetzt Nahrungsmittelhilfe brauchen.




					franziskaner-helfen.de
				







ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Priorisierung der als erstes verladenen Frachtarten verweise ich mal auf die Lagerfähigkeit insbesondere ölhaltiger Früchte sowie auf die Berichte seriöserer Medien zur Lage in der Ukraine.


Rasputin hat festgestellt, dass Mais Öl enthält? Was versuchst du uns denn hier zu verkaufen?

Update: 
14. Aug. 2022 21:08
Dana Schuelbe
Erster Getreidefrachter aus Ukraine im Auftrag der UN unterwegs​Der erste Getreidefrachter im Auftrag der Vereinten Nationen ist am Sonntag aus dem südukrainischen Hafen Piwdennyj *mit Weizen für Afrika *ausgelaufen. Das teilte der Gouverneur des Gebietes Odessa, Maxym Martschenko, auf Telegram mit. Das Welternährungsprogramm der UN (WFP) habe den Frachter „Brave Commander“ gechartert. Die *Ladung von 23.000 Tonnen Weizen *ist nach UN-Angaben *für Äthiopien bestimmt*. (dpa)









						Erneut Artilleriebeschuss in Nähe des AKW Saporischschja
					

Polen erwägt Einschränkungen bei Visa-Vergabe + Moskau arbeitet offenbar an Truppenverstärkung + Zehn russische Flugzeuge in Deutschland + Der Newsblog.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Tekkla (14. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Rasputin hat festgestellt, dass Mais Öl enthält? Was versuchst du uns denn hier zu verkaufen?


Nur deinen eigenen Stuff. -.-



brooker schrieb:


> versendet wurden u.a. Mais, geschroteter Mais und _*Sonnenblumenprodukte wie Öl*_ oder Mehl.


Sonnenblumenmehl... Was versucht du und denn hier zu verkaufen?


----------



## JePe (14. August 2022)

Liebes Radio Moskau, bekommt Dir vielleicht die Hitzewelle nicht?



brooker schrieb:


> (...)dass Herr Selenskyj mit seinen Behauptungen bezüglich des AKW wieder falsch liegen könnte und es wiederum nur als Propaganda zur Erzeugung einer weltweiten Betroffenheit bewertet werden müssten, nur um Unterstützung für seine Sache zu erhalten.



Du! selbst schreibst, dass demnaechst moeglicherweise in der Suedukraine die Lichter ausgehen - womit Valdimort Putler neben einem Diebstahl noch ein weiteres formidables Kriegsverbrechen zur ohnehin schon guinnessverdaechtigen Liste seiner bisherigen Grenzueberschreitungen hinzufuegen wuerde. Denn dann wuerde es nicht nur dunkel werden, sondern zu einer noch unhaltbareren humanitaeren Lage kommen (Trinkwasserversorgung, Krankenhaeuser, ...) als sie ohnehin wegen seines Angriffskrieges schon herrscht - ganz aehnlich wie in Grosny, Aleppo und anderen Mustersiedlungen Deines Kreml-Pinups. Ich fuer meinen Teil brauche Da keine "Propaganda" des gewaehlten Praesidenten der Ukraine fuer "seine Sache".



brooker schrieb:


> ... habe noch ein weiteres Beispiel, wo die Betroffenheit der Welt durch den Herrn hergestellt wurde und es sich bis jetzt als Blase herausgestellt hat:



Lesen bildet. Die sich abzeichnende Lebensmittelknappheit ruehrte daher, dass Russland die ukrainischen Getreideexporte unterbunden hat - um so eine Sanktionsluecke fuer die eigenen Getreideexporte zu erzwingen. Du kannst Diebstahl also noch raeuberische Erpressung hinzufuegen - nicht zu vergessen die Geiselnahme vom Verhungern bedrohter Menschen, auf die Dein schwabbelbaeuchiges Idol shicet.

Egal, was fuer wirre Thesen Du hier noch von TASS, Anti-Spiegel & Co. zusammenguttenbergerst und ganz gleich, wie sehr Du Dich um den Begriff "verbrecherischer Angriffskrieg" auch herumwindest wie ein Wurm um den Haufen Hundeshice - der Verbrecher in diesem Spiel heisst Putler. Gaebe es keinen russischen Ueberfall auf die Ukraine, braeuchte es keine Getreideabkommen und keine Inspektionen irgendwelcher Kraftwerke und waere uns mancher "Beitrag" von Dir erspart geblieben.

In diesem Sinne: Nastrowje nach St. Petersburg!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand etwas anderes behauptet. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass Afrika hauptsächlich Weizen für schnelle Lebensmíttelherstellung benötigt.



Ja. DU hast diesen Bullshit behauptet und andere Propaganda beschuldigt, weil sie nicht deinen Behauptungen folgen. Fakt ist aber eben, dass nicht Afrika "schnell" "Weizen" benötigt, sondern dass die halbe Welt bis Ende des Jahres mehr Getreide braucht, als bislang auf dem Markt war oder mittelfristig auf den Markt zu kommen schien und das hat die Preise getrieben. Und dagegen galt es was zu tun. Und dagegen hat Selensky gefordert was zu tun. Und dagegen wurde was getan und dagegen wird was getan. Aber das hindert DICH nicht an der Verbreitung von Schmährkritik.

Ich sag ja nichts, wenn du einfach nur offensichtlichen Bullshit verbreitest wie dass in der "Ukraine die Lichter ausgehen", obwohl die aktuell versuchen, 30% Überschuss in die EU zu verkaufen, damit da nicht die Lichter ausgehen. Aber wenn aufgrund Grundlage von Lügen Anschuldigungen erhoben werden, hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## brooker (15. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sonnenblumenmehl... Was versucht du und denn hier zu verkaufen?



Vgl. meine kommunizierte Quelle Tageschau: "Daneben wurden aber auch kleinere Mengen Sojabohnen, Sonnenblumenöl und Sonnenblumenmehl exportiert." 

Du zweifelst hier aber bitte nicht die Kompetenz eines der deutschen Medien an, oder?









						Wie es um die Getreidelieferungen aus der Ukraine steht
					

Rund ein Dutzend Schiffe haben seit Inkrafttreten des Getreide-Abkommens ukrainische Häfen verlassen. Welche Fracht haben sie an Bord? Wie verlaufen die Kontrollen? Und reichen die Exporte, damit die Preise sinken?




					www.tagesschau.de
				







JePe schrieb:


> Liebes Radio Moskau, bekommt Dir vielleicht die Hitzewelle nicht?


Mich kannst du nicht meinen, denn ich tue hier ausschließlich meine Meinung kund und begründe unter Einhaltung der Forenregel wie sie entstanden ist. 

Btw., mich der Propaganda zu bezichtigen bedeutet gleichzeitig, dass du den Mods, die hier einen Wahnsinns Job machen und vor denen ich den Hut ziehe, unterstellt, dass sie ihnen Job nicht tun und Propaganda zulassen.

Soweit ist es nun schon und alles nur, damit nur eine Meinung, die einzig wahre und richtige auf PCGH bleibt. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen und spricht für sich.




JePe schrieb:


> Du! selbst schreibst, dass demnaechst moeglicherweise in der Suedukraine die Lichter ausgehen - womit Valdimort Putler neben einem Diebstahl noch ein weiteres formidables Kriegsverbrechen zur ohnehin schon guinnessverdaechtigen Liste seiner bisherigen Grenzueberschreitungen hinzufuegen wuerde. Denn dann wuerde es nicht nur dunkel werden, sondern zu einer noch unhaltbareren humanitaeren Lage kommen (Trinkwasserversorgung, Krankenhaeuser, ...) als sie ohnehin wegen seines Angriffskrieges schon herrscht - ganz aehnlich wie in Grosny, Aleppo und anderen Mustersiedlungen Deines Kreml-Pinups. Ich fuer meinen Teil brauche Da keine "Propaganda" des gewaehlten Praesidenten der Ukraine fuer "seine Sache".
> 
> 
> 
> Lesen bildet. Die sich abzeichnende Lebensmittelknappheit ruehrte daher, dass Russland die ukrainischen Getreideexporte unterbunden hat - um so eine Sanktionsluecke fuer die eigenen Getreideexporte zu erzwingen.


Da gebe ich dir zu 100% recht! 

Zitat Robert Gouatoueu Guei, Länder-Koordinator der FAO für Westafrika und die Sahelzone: 

"Die Ursachen dieser allgemeinen Nahrungsmittel- und Ernährungskrise sind laut ... auf ein Zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren zurückzuführen."

1. "„einen allgemeinen Anstieg der Preise für Grundnahrungsmittel ..."

2. "Hinzu kämen die Auswirkungen des russisch-ukrainischen Krieges. „Russland und die Ukraine sind wichtige Produzenten und Exporteure von Weizen und mehreren anderen Rohstoffen ... "

3. " eine anhaltende zivile Unsicherheit mit verstärkten Angriffen bewaffneter Gruppen"

4. "... die Getreideproduktion um 11% im Vergleich zum Fünfjahresdurchschnitt gesunken ist“










						UNO/Westafrika: Millionen Menschen von Hungersnot bedroht - Vatican News
					

Die Ernährungs- und Landwirtschaftsorganisation der Vereinten Nationen (FAO) hat vor einer drohenden Hungersnot in Westafrika und der Sahelzone ...




					www.vaticannews.va
				






JePe schrieb:


> Du kannst Diebstahl also noch raeuberische Erpressung hinzufuegen - nicht zu vergessen die Geiselnahme vom Verhungern bedrohter Menschen, auf die Dein schwabbelbaeuchiges Idol shicet.


Was dichtest du mir auf Grund meiner Meinungsäußerung, welche dir scheinbar nicht gefällt, hier mal wieder an? 




JePe schrieb:


> Egal, was fuer wirre Thesen Du hier noch von TASS, Anti-Spiegel & Co. zusammenguttenbergerst


Bei diesem Thema wurde die Tageschau, vaticannews und andere westliche Medien verwendet. Was unterstellst du mir? 

Wenn ich tatsächlich hier die TASS zitiere, dann geht es mir ausschließlich darum, mit einem vollständigen und unbeeinflussten Text von einer russischen Aussage zu arbeiten.




JePe schrieb:


> und ganz gleich, wie sehr Du Dich um den Begriff "verbrecherischer Angriffskrieg" auch herumwindest wie ein Wurm um den Haufen Hundeshice


Ich habe die Auseinandersetzung zwischen der UKR und Russland nie anders gesehen als einen Krieg, den man durch ernsthafte Diplomatie hätte verhindern können! Also auch hier, was unterstellst du mir?




JePe schrieb:


> - der Verbrecher in diesem Spiel heisst Putler.


Tut mir Leid, ich finde nichts zu einem Herrn Putler.




JePe schrieb:


> Gaebe es keinen russischen Ueberfall auf die Ukraine, braeuchte es keine Getreideabkommen


Das sehe ich auch so!




JePe schrieb:


> und keine Inspektionen irgendwelcher Kraftwerke


Da bin ich unsicher, da u.a. das derzeit in den Schlagzeilen befindliche AKW Saporischschja nicht wie technologisch vorgesehen mit russischen, sondern mit amerikanischen Brennstäben von WEC betrieben werden. Diese sind von Ihrer Geometrie nicht wirklich passend und zudem störanfälliger. Die zuständigen Behörden sehen das nicht unkritisch und somit wäre eine Inspektion gar nicht so abwägig. Hinzukommt, dass es 2014 bereits einen Unfall im AKW gab.

Hier mal was zu Aufschlauen: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/slowakei-russland-brennstaebe-101.html




JePe schrieb:


> und waere uns mancher "Beitrag" von Dir erspart geblieben.


Ich darf meine Meinung im Rahmen der Regeln äußern. Tut mir leid, dass du das so empfindest. 




JePe schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Nastrowje nach St. Petersburg!


Wenn du "zum Wohl" auf russisch sagen möchtest,  dann sage bitte: na starowje - in deutscher Schreibweise ;o)







... wo bleibt die Diskussion mit Fakten? Hat Herr S. behauptet, dass russische Panzer die Meiler beschießen? Die westlichen Quelle bestätigen dieses, genauso wie sie bestätigen, dass es diesen Beschuss nie gab. 

Also wie ist nun diese Aussage des Herrn S. zu werten? Wahrheit oder Lüge im Sinne der Propaganda?

Und noch etwas anderes: ein freundliches Vöglein hat mich abgeholt und mir mitgeteilt, dass der hier verwendete verwendete Name Putler


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja. DU hast diesen Bullshit behauptet


Das behaupte nicht ich, sondern die Quellen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und andere Propaganda beschuldigt, weil sie nicht deinen Behauptungen folgen. Fakt ist aber eben, dass nicht Afrika "schnell" "Weizen" benötigt,


Kann es sein, dass du meine Quellenangaben nicht gelesen hast?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dagegen hat Selensky gefordert was zu tun. Und dagegen wurde was getan und dagegen wird was getan. Aber das hindert DICH nicht an der Verbreitung von Schmährkritik.


Auch hier, schaue in die Quellenangabe. Die Kritik kommt nicht ausschließlich von mir, sondern meine Meinung wird durch Infos aus deutschen Medien bestärkt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nichts, wenn du einfach nur offensichtlichen Bullshit verbreitest


Danke schön, was meinst du konkret?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wie dass in der "Ukraine die Lichter ausgehen",


Ich habe der Quelle folgend 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. Wenn der Quelle folgend der gesamte Süden an diesem AKW hängt, was passiert dann, wenn die Russen es auf die Krim schalten? Richtig, im Süden der UKR gehen die Lichter aus!




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> obwohl die aktuell versuchen, 30% Überschuss in die EU zu verkaufen, damit da nicht die Lichter ausgehen.


Übrigens, ihr müssten euch hier im Fred mal einig werden, welche Messe gesungen wird. Entweder hat die UKR mehr als genug Strom oder sie hat nicht genug davon. Immer das raussuchen was gerade zum Fähnchen im Winde passt, funktioniert bei mir nicht.



			Ukraine Electrical energy imports by country | 2019 | Data
		





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn aufgrund Grundlage von Lügen Anschuldigungen erhoben werden, hört der Spaß auf.


Entschuldige bitte. Ich habe mich bei den angegebenen Quellen informiert und bilde daraus meine Meinung. Da bitte greife die Quellen an und nicht mich, wenn deren Aussagen dir nicht passen.


----------



## JePe (15. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Auseinandersetzung zwischen der UKR und Russland nie anders gesehen als einen Krieg, den man durch ernsthafte Diplomatie hätte verhindern können! Also auch hier, was unterstellst du mir?



Ich unterstelle Dir Fanatismus, kalkuliertes Desinformieren oder Weltfremdheit. Die Diplomatie hat bis unmittelbar vor dem russischen Ueberfall in die Kante eines sehr langen Tisches in Moskau gebissen, ohne irgendetwas zu erreichen. Was Du mit "Diplomatie" meinst ist wohl eher, dass man der russischen Erpressung ("tut was ich sage, sonst gibt es Krieg!") haette nachgeben sollen. Das haette dann Siegen ohne Kaempfen bedeutet - also quasi eine Neuauflage des Muenchner Abkommens von 1938, das, wie Du bestimmt weisst, ja auch schon ganz fabelhaft funktioniert hat. On top kommt noch, dass Deine Formulierung "haette verhindern koennen" suggeriert, dass irgendwie alle Schuld am Krieg haetten - nur nicht Putler.



brooker schrieb:


> ... wo bleibt die Diskussion mit Fakten? Hat Herr S. behauptet, dass russische Panzer die Meiler beschießen? Die westlichen Quelle bestätigen dieses, genauso wie sie bestätigen, dass es diesen Beschuss nie gab.



Selbstverstaendlich haben russische Truppen das Kraftwerk, wie von Dir selbst eingeraeumt, beschossen und selbstverstaendlich ist das Beschiessen von Atomkraftwerken eines Nachbarlandes dumm und verbrecherisch. Ob die allseits bekannten russischen Praezisionswaffen dabei auf das Abklingbecken oder auf die Kantine gezielt haben, mag ja fuer Dich einen Unterschied machen: fuer mich nicht.



brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe der Quelle folgend 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. Wenn der Quelle folgend der gesamte Süden an diesem AKW hängt, was passiert dann, wenn die Russen es auf die Krim schalten? Richtig, im Süden der UKR gehen die Lichter aus!



Falls der Sueden der Ukraine ausschliesslich durch dieses Kraftwerk mit Strom versorgt wuerde und Putler sich unter Inkaufnahme des Todes unzaehliger weiterer Menschen dazu entschliesst, ukrainischen Strom zu stehlen, Ja - dann wird es dunkel. Und nicht nur das. Scheinbar hast Du damit ja auch kein nennenswertes Problem.



brooker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du meine Quellenangaben nicht gelesen hast?



Selten. Wobei ich Dir fuer den Hinweis auf den Anti-Spiegel fast schon wieder dankbar bin. Der Informationsgehalt betraegt zwar erwartungsgemaess ziemlich genau Null, aber der Unterhaltungswert ist beachtlich. Herr Roeper ist sich tatsaechlich nicht zu schade auf ein und derselben Webseite gleich drei verschiedene Verschwoerungsmythen zu Covid-19 zu verbreiten: von den Eliten erfunden, um eine neue Weltordnung zu errichten (scheinbar seine Lieblingsthese, zu der er auch, Ueberraschung, ein Buch verkauft), von den Amerikanern entwickelt und gegen China eingesetzt (das deswegen sogar schon seit Pandemiebeginn auf "DEFCON 2" ist, obwohl es in China gar keine DEFense CONdition gibt, sondern uebersetzt am ehesten eine Combat Readiness Condition, was sein Informant "Mr. X" aber wohl nicht wusste und / oder was nicht so reisserisch klingt) oder von den Amerikanern entwickelt und gegen Russland eingesetzt: der Klassiker, der aktuell immer ankommt. Bitte nicht vordraengeln, es ist genug Unfug fuer alle da.



brooker schrieb:


> Und noch etwas anderes: ein freundliches Vöglein hat mich abgeholt und mir mitgeteilt, dass der hier verwendete verwendete Name Putler



Ist das der Rest von letzter Woche, kommt da noch etwas oder war da Schichtwechsel in St. Petersburg und das Voeglein heisst Ludmilla und ist Deine Abteilungsleiterin, die Dich abgeholt hat um Deine Performance mit Dir zu eroertern?


----------



## brooker (15. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Videos von der Ukraine, wie sie Panzer und RusSoldaten beballern machen aber auf jedenfall was her, da muss man die Ukrainern zusätzlich loben.


Da wird Krieg salonfähig gemacht! Bitte entschuldige, ich persönlich kann dem überhaupt nichts abringen, wenn im Real-Live jemand egal wen beballert. Da werden Menschen verletzt und getötet. Da entstehen Schicksale die man keinem wünscht. 
Und ganz nebenbei, diese öffentliche, glorifizierte Darstellung des "Beballerns" oder "Abballerns" passt hervorragend zum Vorwurf Russlands an die Führung der UKR, dass dort Nazis aggieren. Der "Untermensch" wird wie im Videospiel heroische abgeschlachtet.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das es immer noch welche gibt, die Russland verteidigen...die Russen haben in der Ukraine nix zu suchen, da sollte die Diskussion eigentlich schon zu Ende sein.
> 
> Die Videos von der Ukraine, wie sie Panzer und RusSoldaten beballern machen aber auf jedenfall was her, da muss man die Ukrainern zusätzlich loben.


Nachdem Putins Konzept der Trollfabriken gescheitert ist sind es auf jeden Fall weniger geworden. Die wichtigsten Befürworter Russlands sind mit Sicherheit die Leute aus der Wirtschaft, aber die absolute Mehrheit bestand doch eh aus Menschen die so viel zu melden haben wie ein Bierkapsel. Der niedrige Stand eben. Mir zumindest sind nicht gerade viele Leute begegnet die gescheit waren und trotzdem Partei für Putin ergriffen. Generell leben wir doch in Zeiten in denen das Aufreißen der Schnauze wichtiger ist als der Inhalt, aber am Abend gibt es dann doch zigfach mehr normale Menschen die die Bedienungsanleitung ihres Gehirns gelesen haben. Das ist eben Europa und nicht irgendeine auf einem Bein balancierende Schwelle im asiatischen Vorhof.


----------



## brooker (15. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der niedrige Stand eben.


... du meinst "Untermenschen"?


----------



## behemoth85 (15. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... du meinst "Untermenschen"?


Der Klausie von der Tanke ist für Putin, und natürlich auch gegen vieles anderes, aber sein iranischer Hausarzt der ihn 8x im Jahr krank schreibt, ist entschieden gg den Krieg. 

Im privatem so wie im Netz sind mir nur selten Figuren begegnet die bzgl Russland Ahnung von hatten was sie raushauen. Ich selbst würde mich geschichtlich als eingelesen beschreiben, mehr oder weniger, auf jeden Fall genug um zu erkennen dass diejenigen die am lautesten bellen, meistens nen Scheiss wissen. 

Wie du solche nennst bleibt dir überlassen, lasse deiner Fantasie freien Lauf, scheint ja deine Paradedisziplin zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (15. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Da wird Krieg salonfähig gemacht! Bitte entschuldige, ich persönlich kann dem überhaupt nichts abringen, wenn im Real-Live jemand egal wen beballert. Da werden Menschen verletzt und getötet. Da entstehen Schicksale die man keinem wünscht.
> Und ganz nebenbei, diese öffentliche, glorifizierte Darstellung des "Beballerns" oder "Abballerns" passt hervorragend zum Vorwurf Russlands an die Führung der UKR, dass dort Nazis aggieren. Der "Untermensch" wird wie im Videospiel heroische abgeschlachtet.


Die Russen haben dort nix zu suchen...Sterben und Verletzingen sind Shice...aber die Russen stehen da ja eh drauf und sind auch noch selbst dran schuld.
Nazis hin oder her...das geht nur die Ukraine was an und kein anderes Land.
Wollen die Russen Österreich, Deutschland, Polen, Franzland usw. gleich mit angreifen, weils eigentlich überall Nazis/Rechte gibt? Wieso räumt Russland nicht erstmal bei sich auf? Eventuell liegts daran, das Putin Nazi/Rechte vollkommen egal sind!?


----------



## JePe (15. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Da wird Krieg salonfähig gemacht!



Du meinst bestimmt die Videoschnipsel im russischen Staatsfernsehen, wo man aus reichlich Entfernung irgendetwas explodieren sieht und dazu erklaert bekommt, es haette mal wieder mit typisch russischer Praezision die Richtigen getroffen? Oder die protzigen Paraden zum 8. Mai, bei denen man den Sieg ueber etwas feiert, wozu man selbst geworden ist? Da! wird Krieg salonfaehig gemacht. Und zwar einer, den Vladimort Putler begonnen hat und fuer den er sich eines Tages auch wird verantworten muessen. Wenn er Glueck hat in Den Haag, wenn es schlecht laeuft vor den eigenen Leuten.



brooker schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, ich persönlich kann dem überhaupt nichts abringen, wenn im Real-Live jemand egal wen beballert.



Aber kalibrn ist O.K.?



brooker schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei, diese öffentliche, glorifizierte Darstellung des "Beballerns" oder "Abballerns" passt hervorragend zum Vorwurf Russlands an die Führung der UKR, dass dort Nazis aggieren. Der "Untermensch" wird wie im Videospiel heroische abgeschlachtet.



Die Faschisten sitzen im Kreml und die Nazis malen sich ein Z auf den Panzer.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei, diese öffentliche, glorifizierte Darstellung des "Beballerns" oder "Abballerns" passt hervorragend zum Vorwurf Russlands an die Führung der UKR, dass dort Nazis aggieren. Der "Untermensch" wird wie im Videospiel heroische abgeschlachtet.


Wer hier wen zum Untermenschen macht und die eigentlichen Nazis sind, das solltest du dir mal deutlich vor Augen führen.









						Historikerin über Putin: "Anspruch auf totale Herrschaft"
					

Die Historikerin Anne Applebaum sieht Parallelen zwischen Putins Russland und den Diktaturen Hitlerdeutschlands und der Sowjetunion. Frieden in der Ukraine könne es nur nach einer militärischen Niederlage Russlands geben, sagte sie im Kontraste-Interview.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vordraengeln, es ist genug Unfug fuer alle da.


Und jeden Tag kommt alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen dazu:





						Kampf um den Hetzmarkt
					

: Neue rechte Medienangebote für die früheren Konsumenten von RT DE




					jungle.world
				






Tekkla schrieb:


> Sonnenblumenmehl... Was versucht du und denn hier zu verkaufen?







__





						BIO Sonnenblumenkernmehl Sonnenblumenmehl BIOMOND teilentölt 4 x 1.000 g Aktion 3 plus 1 GRATIS Rohkostqualität frisch gröber vermahlen LOW CARB vegan glutenfrei | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für BIO Sonnenblumenkernmehl Sonnenblumenmehl BIOMOND teilentölt 4 x 1.000 g Aktion 3 plus 1 GRATIS Rohkostqualität frisch gröber vermahlen LOW CARB vegan glutenfrei ✔ Produktinfo ⇒  ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



scnr


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der niedrige Stand eben.





brooker schrieb:


> ... du meinst "Untermenschen"?


Echt jetzt?





						Soziale Schicht – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Untermensch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es ist schon mehr als starker Tobak was du hier abziehst und wie du versuchst mit plumpesten (Nicht) Vergleichen aus der Nazizeit, anderen etwas in den Mund zu legen und zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist schon mehr als starker Tobak was du hier abziehst und wie du versuchst mit plumpesten (Nicht) Vergleichen aus der Nazizeit, anderen etwas in den Mund zu legen und zu diskreditieren.


Warum reagierst du auf solchen Schwachsinn überhaupt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2022)

Um mal wieder auf die ukraine zurück zu kommen, es hat mal wieder auf der krim gerumpelt.
Beim ersten mal war es mangelnder brandschutz und nun sabotage. Darf ich hier wetten annehmen, was es beim nächsten mal ist? 









						Moskau macht »Saboteure« für Explosion auf der Krim verantwortlich
					

Erneut eine Explosion, wieder auf der annektierten Krim: Ein Munitionsdepot brennt, der Zugverkehr kam zum Erliegen. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium sieht angeblich Saboteure am Werk.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Eckism (16. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Darf ich hier wetten annehmen, was es beim nächsten mal ist?


Eine "Spezialoperation"?^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das behaupte nicht ich, sondern die Quellen.



Wenn das der Fall sein soll, dann bin ich zu blöd zum lesen und brauche ein präzises Zitat, dann ich finde keinen derartigen Satz.



> Kann es sein, dass du meine Quellenangaben nicht gelesen hast?



Nein, kann nicht sein. Mittlerweile habe ich sie sogar dreimal gelesen. Und in keiner einzigen steht etwas von einer jetzt stattfindenen Hungersnot wegen fehlender, schnellstens nachzuholender Weizenlieferungen. Im Gegenteil. Sämtliche Quellen sprechen ausdrücklich von mangelnder Zugänglichkeit wegen hohen Preisen (die wiederum in *Erwartung* ausbleibender ukrainischer Lieferungen gestiegen sind) und erst in weiterer Zukunft drohenden Hungersnöten.



> Ich habe der Quelle folgend 1 und 1 zusammengezählt. Wenn der Quelle folgend der gesamte Süden an diesem AKW hängt, was passiert dann, wenn die Russen es auf die Krim schalten? Richtig, im Süden der UKR gehen die Lichter aus!



Du hast aus einem quellenlosen Satzes eines Wikipediamitglieds, den jeder mit einem Hauch von Ahnung von Stromversorgung als bestenfalls bildlich gesprochen erkennen kann, in einer Art und Weise extrapoliert, die unter den aktuellen politischen Bedingungen absolut unberechtigt ist. Die Ukraine hat, wie jeder andere Staat auch, ein Verbundnetz in dem jedes Kraftwerk diverse Teile des Landes versorgen kann und >50% der Südküste der Ukraine sind derzeit von Russland besetzt, sodass sich die Regierung über deren Stromversorgung überhaupt keine Gedanken zu machen braucht. Zudem hat die Ukraine vor dem Krieg knapp 50% ihres Stroms aus nicht-nuklearen Quellen bezogen. Wie sollen bei dieser Gleichung "die Lichter ausgehen", wenn gleichzeitig der Verbrauch ingesamt durch den Krieg und Industrieinbruch um 1/3 gesunken ist?

Wer mehr als einen Hauch über die Energieversorgung der Ukraine weiß (was man vielleicht sollte, bevor man selbst Aussagen dazu macht), kann den Wikipediasatz, auf den du dein "dass die UKR den Verlust der Leistung dieses AKW nicht wirklich kompensieren kann" aufbaust, nur um dann Stromausfälle für den gesamten Süden zu prophezeien und von dringendem Handlungsbedarf zu sprechen, sogar schlichtweg als falsch erkennen. Es gibt ja nicht ohne Grund auch noch das Atomkraftwerk "Südukraine" und auch die beiden weiteren aktiven Reaktorstandorte sind weiterhin in der Hand der Ukraine. Saporischja ist nicht die südlichste Stromquelle der Ukraine, sondern die östlichste. Die anderen haben eine 4,5 mal so große Leistung wie die derzeit noch Saporischja aktiven Reaktoren.









						Nuclear power in Ukraine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> Übrigens, ihr müssten euch hier im Fred mal einig werden, welche Messe gesungen wird. Entweder hat die UKR mehr als genug Strom oder sie hat nicht genug davon. Immer das raussuchen was gerade zum Fähnchen im Winde passt, funktioniert bei mir nicht.



Wer außer dir behauptet denn noch, dass die Ukraine nicht genug Strom für ihren 2022er Verbrauch hätte? Mir fällt keiner ein, aber ich bin auch kein "ihr". Ich bin nur ich.



> Entschuldige bitte. Ich habe mich bei den angegebenen Quellen informiert und bilde daraus meine Meinung. Da bitte greife die Quellen an und nicht mich, wenn deren Aussagen dir nicht passen.



Was du gepostest hast, waren Tatsachenbehauptungen, die aber nicht in deinen Links vorkommen. Da werde ich nicht die sogenannten "Quellen" angreifen, sondern die falschen Behauptungen und denjenigen, der sie mit unschönder Häufigkeit verbreitet und sich auch noch weigert, auf Gegenargumentation einzugehen, bevor er mit dem nächsten Märchen anfängt.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch, wie dein hier lauthals geforderter "Kompromiss" aussieht, zu dem die Ukrainer "nie bereit waren oder sind" und zu dessen Vermeidung sie sogar "getäuscht" haben.
Wie gesagt: Die Ukraine hat bereits große Teile ihrer Wirtschaft, erhebliche Teile ihrer Infrastruktur und auch Teile ihrer Bevölkerung wegen Russlands Brüche des Völkerrechts verloren und fordert lediglich, dass sie nicht auch noch ihr Territorium dauerhaft verliert. Zu einem Kompromiss gehört, dass beide Seiten etwas von vergleichbarem Wert geben. Also was gibt Russland in deinem angeblich ausgeschlagenen "Kompromiss"?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wer hier wen zum Untermenschen macht und die eigentlichen Nazis sind, das solltest du dir mal deutlich vor Augen führen.


Zumal man Söldner der "Gruppe Wagner " beschäftigt, wovon der Chef ein bekennender Nazi ist.
Das Argument mit der "Entnazifizierung der Ukraine" ist der größte Schwachsinn.
Klar gibt es dort auch Nationalisten. Wie in fast jeden Land.
Aber die stellen garantiert nicht den Großteil der Regierung und auch nicht der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar gibt es dort auch Nationalisten


Nationalisten sind ungleich Nationalsozialisten 😅

Nationalisten dürfte es einige geben😅


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nationalisten sind ungleich Nationalsozialisten 😅
> 
> Nationalisten dürfte es einige geben😅


Ich glaube du verwechselst Nationalisten mit Patrioten. Kann das sein?


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst Nationalisten mit Patrioten. Kann das sein?


Das kommt auch immer auf den Zusammenhang an und welche "Vergangenheit" "Nationalismus", in den einzelnen Ländern hat.
Grundsätzlich von der heutigen "deutschen" Definition ausgehend, hast du sicherlich recht, nur ist die heutige deutsche Definition halt nicht universell, viele Länder sehen das anders.

Bei der Ukraine als sehr sehr junge Nation, wird *von Außen, *sehr viel mit dem bösen Nationalismus Begriff, der zum Nationalsozialismus Begrif völlig böswillig und absichtlich verschoben wird gearbeitet.
Hier sind ausdrücklich Russland aber auch Ungarn zu nennen, die es als wortwörtliche Frechheit und Nationalismus (teilweise) Nationalsozialismus sehen, das sich die Ukraine auch aus Indentitätsgründen erdreistet hat, ukrainisch sowohl als hauptsächliche Amtssprache als auch Schulsprache einzuführen, ohne auf "langjährige Minderheitenrechte" weiter rücksicht zu nehmen.
Dieses Verhalten ist für "ältere" Nationen ein völlig normales Verhalten gewesen und darüber wird auch überhaupt nicht diskutiert oder gibt es darüber Diskussionen in anderen europäischen Staaten?
Gerade Ungarn mit einigen  hundertausend ungarisch Stämmigen Ukrainern (bei 44 Millionen Ukrainern) hetzt und untergräbt die staatliche Einigkeit der Ukraine, wo es nur kann.
Natürlich abseits von Russland, die darin ungeschlagen sind, in ihrer politischen, kulturellen und gesellschaftlichen Hetze, weil die Ukraine nach einer eigenen Nationalen Identität sucht, die abseits Russland stattfinden soll.
Insoweit muss man sich auch immer die Umstände eines Landes vor Augen führen und wieviel Druck von Außen ausgeübt wird, gewisse Dinge, die andere Staaten als völlig natürliches Recht ansehen zu verhindern.
Hier in Deutschland wird auch erwartet das sich Minderheiten, anpassen, intigrieren und schlussendlich assimilieren, das wird der Ukraine in ihrer Nachbarschaft teilweise völlig abgesprochen und als Nationalismus angesehen und "gebrandmarkt".


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Für mich sind Nationalisten auch fremdenfeindlich. Patrioten dagegen nicht unbedingt.
Sie sind aber bereit ihre Heimat mit der Waffe zu verteidigen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich sind Nationalisten auch fremdenfeindlich. Patrioten dagegen nicht unbedingt.
> Sie sind aber bereit ihre Heimat mit der Waffe zu verteidigen.


Ich bin da bei dir, aber man muss das immer differenzieren und sich genu anschauen wo der Nationalismusbegriff herkommt und angewandt wird.
Schaue doch einfach mal nach GB, dort kann man es sehr schön sehen, übrigens seit Jahrhunderten.
Für Engländer ist der Großteil der Schotten und Iren Nationalisten, die sehen sich selber aber eher als Patrioten.
Ähnliche Auseinandersetzungen hast du in Spanien mit Katalonien und Baskenland, allerdings waren das eigentlich nie Nationen, das ist eher wie mit Bayern und Deutschland vergleichbar, bei Iren und auch Schotten liegt das etwas anders.
Das Thema ist schwierig und wie gesagt genau zu betrachten und wer vor allen dingen die Nationalismus "Anschuldigungen" gegen wen erhebt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich sind Nationalisten auch fremdenfeindlich. Patrioten dagegen nicht unbedingt.


Deswegen wird auch zwischen inklusiven und exklusiven Nationalismus unterschieden.


----------



## Tekkla (17. August 2022)

Nationalismus ist immer (!) ein Problem. Das Gefühl Teil einer "besseren" Nation und somit Teil einer "besseren" Gruppe von Menschen zu sein, führt über kurz oder lang zu Politikern, die das für sich ausnutzen, ihre Macht festigen und ausbauen, um dann am Ende zum Nachteil sehr vieler Menschen eine Politik der Zerstörung zu betreiben. Das ist in Europa schon einige Male passiert und jedes Mal absolut in die Hose gegangen. Jüngstes Beispiel ist der Angriffskrieg der Kremlinge.

In meinen Augen ist Nationalismus, Patriotismus oder wie auch immer man das nennen will, ein Spaltpilz, wenn es um die Verständigung und das Miteinander der Menschen auf dieser winzigen Kugel aus Dreck mitten im gigantischen Nichts des Universums geht. Gleich dahinter kommt die Religion. Richtig pervers wird es, wenn man Nationalismus mit Religion paart und beide das Kind "leben nach traditionellen Werten" in die Welt setzt. Siehe die unheilige Allianz der Kremlinge mit der russisch orthodoxen Kirche.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Siehe die unheilige Allianz der Kremlinge mit der russisch orthodoxen Kirche.


Nun die Ukrainer unterstanden der selben Kirche, nein bei den Russen ist es der Ethonationalismus.


----------



## Tekkla (17. August 2022)

Es ist egal, ob die Leute der gleichen Kirche zugehörig sind. Mein Standpunkt ist, dass die Kremlinge und die russisch-orthodoxe Kirche durch die Verquickung von Nationalismus und sogenannter traditioneller Werte ein unheiliges Bündniss geschaffen haben, das am Ende nur Leid über sehr viele Menschen bringt.


----------



## brooker (17. August 2022)

Endlich wird wieder über eine diplomatische Lösung gesprochen und nachgedacht! 



Spoiler



Die Türkei und die Vereinten Nationen wollen bei einem Treffen mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj über diplomatische Wege aus dem von Russland aufgezwungenen Krieg reden. Dazu kommen UN-Generalsekretär António Guterres, der türkische Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan und Selenskyj am Donnerstag in Lwiw (Lemberg) in der Westukraine zusammen. Nach türkischer Ankündigung soll dort auch die "Beendigung des Krieges zwischen der Ukraine und Russland auf diplomatischem Wege erörtert" werden. Das teilte das türkische Präsidialamt in Ankara am Dienstag mit.











						Kann es Ende der Kämpfe geben? Türkei und UN vermitteln - Die Nacht im Überblick
					

Russlands Angriffskrieg läuft weiter: Städte werden bombardiert, Truppen rücken vor. Zwei Vermittler wollen nun auf ukrainischer Seite erkunden, ob es ein Ende der Kämpfe geben kann.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Endlich wird wieder über eine diplomatische Lösung gesprochen und nachgedacht!


WIeso endlich?
Wenn die Russen aus der Ukraine und der Krim abhauen und Kohle für ihren angerichteten Schaden da lassen wäre sofort kein Krieg mehr...aber die Russen mögen Krieg und das vergewaltigen und töten von Zivilisten, die haben kein Interesse an Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...


----------



## Lotto (17. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> WIeso endlich?
> Wenn die Russen aus der Ukraine und der Krim abhauen und Kohle für ihren angerichteten Schaden da lassen wäre sofort kein Krieg mehr...aber die Russen mögen Krieg und das vergewaltigen und töten von Zivilisten, die haben kein Interesse an Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen...


Ach jetzt denk doch mal bitte kurz logisch nach warum das von dir geforderter einfach Humbug ist.
Die Russen halten immer noch die Ostukraine und sind weit davon entfernt irgendwie zurück gedrängt zu werden. In der Situation kannst du nur mit einem Kompromiss in eine Verhandlung gehen oder dir die Zeit dafür einfach sparen.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

> Die Volksrepublik China schickt Militärangehörige nach Russland, die an der Militärübung Vostok teilnehmen sollen. An dem von Russland geleiteten Manöver sollen auch Truppen aus Indien, Belarus, der Mongolei und Tadschikistan beteiligt sein. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Nach Darstellung der chinesischen Regierung steht die Übung in "keinen Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen internationalen und regionalen Lage" - also mit dem russischen Krieg gegen die Ukraine.
> 
> Russland hatte die Vostok-Übung vor einem Monat angekündigt. Obwohl die russische Armee derzeit an der Front in der Ukraine steht, soll die Übung Reuters zufolge vom 30. August bis 5. September stattfinden. Das Ziel bestehe darin, die "freundliche Zusammenarbeit" der Armeen der teilnehmenden Staaten zu vertiefen und die strategische Zusammenarbeit auszubauen. Das teilte das Verteidigungsministerium in Peking mit. (fab)


Quelle: Ukraine-Krieg im Live-Ticker: China schickt für Militärübung Truppen nach Russland

Dann hoffen wir mal das es nur bei Übungen bleibt.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ach jetzt denk doch mal bitte kurz logisch nach warum das von dir geforderter einfach Humbug ist.
> Die Russen halten immer noch die Ostukraine und sind weit davon entfernt irgendwie zurück gedrängt zu werden. In der Situation kannst du nur mit einem Kompromiss in eine Verhandlung gehen oder dir die Zeit dafür einfach sparen.


Das sehe ich auch so. Aber dennoch, um so mehr sich die russische Armee schwächt desto weniger Gewicht haben sie bei möglichen Verhandlungen. Die Ukraine hat sehr gute Bedinungen nur leider selbst nichts in der Hand, denn wie der Frieden für sie aussieht werden ihnen die Amis entscheiden, also kämpfen sie so gut sie können für eine bestmögliche Position. 

Andererseits ist es auch so dass das US Kabinett eben nicht an einem schnellen Kriegsausgang interessiert ist bemessen daran dass es kein Problem wär der Ukraine die nötigen Waffen zu schicken um die Krim morgen nach Hause zu holen, passiert aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es auch so dass das US Kabinett eben nicht an einem schnellen Kriegsausgang interessiert ist


Was?

Die USA sagen ganz klar, dass ihr neuer Fokus Ostasien mit China ist. Mit Russland wollte man sich nicht mehr beschäftigen.


----------



## Eckism (17. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ach jetzt denk doch mal bitte kurz logisch nach warum das von dir geforderter einfach Humbug ist.
> Die Russen halten immer noch die Ostukraine und sind weit davon entfernt irgendwie zurück gedrängt zu werden. In der Situation kannst du nur mit einem Kompromiss in eine Verhandlung gehen oder dir die Zeit dafür einfach sparen.


Der Kompromiss ist, das man Putin, Schoigu usw. nicht als Paket verschnürt nach DenHaag ausliefert...es würde reichen, wenn sie auf "russische Art" verschwinden...
Der Kompromiss ist, das man die russische Armee nicht weiter bloß stellt...
Der Kompromiss ist, das man eventuell/vielleicht in 20 Jahren mal wieder mit der russischen Wirtschaft zusammenarbeitet, anstatt jetzt wieder 50 Jahre kalten Krieg zu spielen...

Am Ende hat Russland doch eh nur verloren und besser kanns auch nicht mehr werden...die Ukraine hat den gesamten Westen im Rücken und wird mit Waffen und Munition förmlich zugeschi**en, wobei die richtig geilen Geräte erst so langsam eintreffen.
Vorallem, was will der Russenfascho eigentlich mit den 2-3% mehr Landfläche überhaupt? Ist ja nun nicht so, das Russland die Größe von Luxemburg hat und es langsam eng wird...was will Russland mit der Badewanne Schwarzes Meer, wenn man die Türken nicht auch niedermäht?


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> In der Situation kannst du nur mit einem Kompromiss


Nenne uns doch einfach mal diesen Kompromiss. Der brooker und der belichtete bleiben uns so etwas ja schuldig. Vielleicht kommt von dir ja was?


----------



## behemoth85 (18. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> Die USA sagen ganz klar, dass ihr neuer Fokus Ostasien mit China ist. Mit Russland wollte man sich nicht mehr beschäftigen.


Ahso wenn sie das sagen ändert das natürlich alles 

Die Zeit spielt für die Ukraine und den Westen, und eben gegen Russland. Die USA wärn die letzten die diesen Zustand beenden. Man blutet die russ Armee langristig schön aus.

China ist übrigens durchweg immer im Fokus.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Zeit spielt für die Ukraine und den Westen, und eben gegen Russland. Die USA wärn die letzten die diesen Zustand beenden. Man blutet die russ Armee langristig schön aus.


Man sollte auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass ein geschwächtes Russland zum lohnenden Opfer für China werden kann. China und Russland sind jedenfalls keine Freunde.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass ein geschwächtes Russland zum lohnenden Opfer für China werden kann. China und Russland sind jedenfalls keine Freunde.


Haben aber die selben Feind(e)bilder (NATO, USA).
Und wie es daher so schön heißt, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein "Freund".


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

Ich denke, dass China durchaus noch zwischen NATO und USA differenziert. Aktuell verkauft man das natürlich anders, weil man Russland nicht brüskieren will.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2022)

> Nach neuen ukrainischen Angriffen auf der Krim stuft Russlands Führung das Gebiet nicht mehr als sicher ein. Sie macht Islamistengruppen für die Attacken verantwortlich.








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Lieber ne Zigarette als die Ukrainer, lieber die Islamisten als die Ukrainer


----------



## Lotto (18. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nenne uns doch einfach mal diesen Kompromiss. Der brooker und der belichtete bleiben uns so etwas ja schuldig. Vielleicht kommt von dir ja was?


Kompromiss in der aktuellen Situation:
- Russland bekommt offiziell Teile der Ostukraine und die Krim
- Ukraine bekommt einen Teil der bereits eingenommene Gebiete zurück
- Kämpfe werden eingestellt
Das wäre(!) ein Kompromiss, aber wir wissen natürlich alle das keine Seite diese akzeptieren wird. Denn in der aktuellen Situation sind beide Seiten noch davon überzeugt den Sieg davon zu tragen. Demenstprechend wird jede Seite von der anderen ein bedingunglosen Rückzug/Aufgabe fordern. Selbstredend, dass keiner von beiden das annehmen wird.
Deswegen schrieb ich ja: man kann es sich zur Zeit sparen da irgendwelche Verhandlungen zu führen, da beide Seiten sich zur Zeit in der besseren Position wähnen.
Blöd nur das Europa durch einen langen Kriegsverlauf leiden wird. Der große Gewinner, wie so oft, die USA.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

Du meinst ehrlich, dass es ein Kompromiss ist, wenn man einem angegriffenen Land sagt, dass es Teile von sich selbst abgeben muss? Mal angenommen, das passiert. Glaubst du daran, dass es die Russen davon abhält der Ukraine danach weiteren Schaden zuzufügen?


----------



## blautemple (18. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Kompromiss in der aktuellen Situation:
> - Russland bekommt offiziell Teile der Ostukraine und die Krim
> - Ukraine bekommt einen Teil der bereits eingenommene Gebiete zurück
> - Kämpfe werden eingestellt


Das ist doch kein Kompromiss. Ein Kompromiss wäre z.B. folgendes:
-Russland zieht alle seine Truppen aus der gesamten Ukraine ab
-Russland beteiligt sich am Wiederaufbau der Ukraine
-dafür werden Stück für Stück die Sanktionen aufgehoben


----------



## Lotto (18. August 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Kompromiss. Ein Kompromiss wäre z.B. folgendes:
> -Russland zieht alle seine Truppen aus der gesamten Ukraine ab
> -Russland beteiligt sich am Wiederaufbau der Ukraine
> -dafür werden Stück für Stück die Sanktionen aufgehoben


Sorry ich verstehe diese emotionalen Antworten nicht oder du weißt anscheind tatsächlich nicht was ein Kompromiss ist. Bei einem Kompromiss treffen sich beide Seiten irgendwo in der Mitte. Der aktuelle Stand ist: Russland hat Teile der Ukraine besetzt, die Front ist quasi verhärtet. Russland wird sanktioniert, dafür hat Russland den Gashahn zugedreht.
Dein "Kompromis" wäre einer wenn Russland die Sanktionen so dermassen schaden würden, dass sie keine andere Wahl sehen als die anderen drei Bedingungen zu akzeptieren. Aber dem ist augenscheinlich nicht so. Russland ist scheinbar fest davon überzeugt, dass wir uns durch die Sanktionen selbst mehr schaden.
Zumindest den Winter wirds keine ernsthaften Verhandlungen geben. Sollten wir diesen nahezu schadlos überstehen wird evtl. ein Umdenken bei Putin stattfinden. Sollte der Winter uns aber hart treffen, so wird es ihn weiter in seinem Handeln bestärken.


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

Eine Anmerkung zum gemeinsamen Verständnis der Begrifflichkeit "Kompromiss" 

"Ein Kompromiss ist die Lösung eines Konfliktes durch gegenseitige freiwillige Übereinkunft, unter beiderseitigem Verzicht auf Teile der jeweils gestellten Forderungen. Die Verhandlungspartner gehen aufeinander zu. Sie verlassen die eigene Position und bewegen sich auf eine neue gemeinsame Position."  

Und weiter: "Ziel ist ein gemeinsames Ergebnis, auf das sie sich einigen. Der Kompromiss ist eine vernünftige Art, widersprüchliche Interessen auszugleichen (Dissens-Management). Er lebt von der Achtung der gegnerischen Positionen und gehört zum Wesen der Demokratie. Kompromisse können viele Lebensbereiche der Menschen betreffen."





__





						Kompromiss – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Hat jemand eine inhaltlich abweichende Definitionen zur Begrifflichkeit, dann bitte teilen.  Das ist die Basis für den weiteren Austausch zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine inhaltlich abweichende Definitionen zur Begrifflichkeit, dann bitte teilen. Das ist die Basis für den weiteren Austausch zu diesem Thema.


1. Bestimmst du nicht die Basis für einen weiteren Austausch.


brooker schrieb:


> Er lebt von der Achtung der gegnerischen Positionen und gehört zum Wesen der Demokratie


2. Geht es in dem Russland Ukraine "Konflikt" nicht um einen Kompromiss zwischen zwei Demokratien, dieses Privileg hat nur eine Seite in diesem Konflikt.
3. Bei einem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg zum Zwecke der Unterwerfung und Auslöschung einer Nation (Selbsprolklamation von Putin himself) plus Annektierung von fremden Staatsgebiet, *gibt es keinen Kompromiss!*


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Bestimmst du nicht die Basis für einen weiteren Austausch.


Don, bitte locker bleiben. Es geht nur um die einvernehmliche Definition der Begrifflichkeit "Kompromiss".


Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Bei einem völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg zum Zwecke der Unterwerfung und Auslöschung einer Nation (Selbsprolklamation von Putin himself) plus Annektierung von fremden Staatsgebiet, *gibt es keinen Kompromiss!*


... ihr fragt hier immer nach "unserem" Kompromiss. Damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbeireden habe ich die Definition der Begrifflichkeit von Wiki gepostet. Gleichzeitig habe ich mich offen gezeigt über diese Definition zu diskutieren, sofern jemand eine inhaltlich andere Definition hat.
Jetzt schreibst du inhaltlich, dass es für die UKR und Russland keinen Kompromiss gibt! Warum fragt "Ihr" denn dann noch ständig nach "unserem" Kompromiss? Das verstehe ich nicht und würde mir diesbezüglich eine Aufklärung von dir wünschen. Danke!


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibst du inhaltlich, dass es für die UKR und Russland keinen Kompromiss gibt! Warum fragt "Ihr" denn dann noch ständig nach "unserem" Kompromiss? Das verstehe ich nicht und würde mir diesbezüglich eine Aufklärung von dir wünschen. Danke!


Hast du *mich* jemals in diesem Thread oder überhaupt bei dem Krieg zwischen Russland und Ukraine nach einem Kompromiss im Sinne "deiner" Definition, fragen gesehen (Ein Post vom mir mit selbigen Inhalt)?
Für mich ist ein Kompromiss nach der allgemeinen Wiki Definition nach Anlage des Krieges und den Zielen Russlands (selbst proklamiert) vollkommen ausgeschlossen!
Ein "Kompromiss" kann  höchstens sein, den Grenzzustand vor dem 24.02.2022 *Bedingungslos wiederherzustellen, *um dann über die Sicherheitsgarantien *beider Seiten*, die Krim, den Teil Donbass, die Sanktionen und Reperationen etc. nach der Kompromiss Wiki Definition zu verhandeln.


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du *mich* jemals in diesem Thread oder überhaupt bei dem Krieg zwischen Russland und Ukraine nach einem Kompromiss im Sinne "deiner" Definition, fragen gesehen (Ein Post vom mir mit selbigen Inhalt)?
> Für mich ist ein Kompromiss nach der allgemeinen Wiki Definition nach Anlage des Krieges und den Zielen Russlands (selbst proklamiert) vollkommen ausgeschlossen!
> Ein "Kompromiss" kann  höchstens sein, den Grenzzustand vor dem 24.02.2022 *Bedingungslos wiederherzustellen, *um dann über die Sicherheitsgarantien *beider Seiten*, die Krim, den Teil Donbass, die Sanktionen und Reperationen etc. nach der Kompromiss Wiki Definition zu verhandeln.


... heute 19:40 hast du indirekt, mit deinem Like, danach gefragt.

Ansonsten wurde heute 00:14 danach gefragt und geliked und ruyven_macaran massiert das Thema auch.

Aber gut, dass du dich nun klar zu "deinem" Kompromiss geäußert hast. Auch wenn diese Aussage sich nicht mit denen der Vergangenheit deckt.

Wenn man deine jetztige Forderung hört könnte man fast denken, dass du mittlerweile meine Meinung teilst: es wurden nicht alle diplomatischen Möglichkeiten genutzt um diesen Krieg zu verhindern  Das wäre die Einsicht, dass es strategisch falsch war Anfang 2022 die Verhandlungen nicht fortzuführen und die Eskalation, bspw. durch Äußerungen auf der Münchener Sicherheitskonferenz durch Herrn Selenskyj, herbeizuführen.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Russland ist scheinbar fest davon überzeugt, dass wir uns durch die Sanktionen selbst mehr schaden


Davon reden die, ja, aber gleichzeitig verschweigen sie alle wichtigen Wirtschaftsdaten, die das wahre Ausmaß der Sanktionen darstellen könnten. Wäre bei denen alles so dutti wie sie kommunizieren, sie würden mit diesen Indikatoren vor unser aller Nasen wedeln und uns aufziehen.



brooker schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibst du inhaltlich, dass es für die UKR und Russland keinen Kompromiss gibt! Warum fragt "Ihr" denn dann noch ständig nach "unserem" Kompromiss? Das verstehe ich nicht und würde mir diesbezüglich eine Aufklärung von dir wünschen. Danke!


Warum? Weil "ihr" immer von Kompromissen eingehen redet ohne zu benennen, wie diese aussehen könnten.

Dabei ist es so schön zum Schmunzeln, wenn du die Definition des Wortes Kompromiss verlinkst aber eigentlich meinst, dass es Stand jetzt kein zurück zu vor dem 24.02.2022 oder gar 2014 für die Ukraine geben wird. Dein Kompromiss ist die Anerkennung eines  Sieges der Russen, dem Zuschlagen der eroberten Gebiet zu Russland und das Zurückstecken der Ukraine in all diesen Belangen, weil, ja weil warum eigentlich?



brooker schrieb:


> Das wäre die Einsicht, dass es strategisch falsch war Anfang 2022 die Verhandlungen nicht fortzuführen


Russland hatte halt keinen Bock auf Verhandlungen und war der Meinung, man müsse einen Angriffskrieg führen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn man deine jetztige Forderung hört könnte man fast denken, dass du mittlerweile meine Meinung teilst: es wurden nicht alle diplomatischen Möglichkeiten genutzt um diesen Krieg zu verhindern  Das wäre die Einsicht, dass es strategisch falsch war Anfang 2022 die Verhandlungen nicht fortzuführen und die Eskalation, bspw. durch Äußerungen auf der Münchener Sicherheitskonferenz durch Herrn Selenskyj, herbeizuführen.


Hier interpretierst du etwas völlig falsch!
Wir beide liegen bei der Einschätzung und Enstehung/Ursachen des Krieges Lichtjahre auseinander.
Es gab m.A. nach auf westlicher Seite oder von Selensky jemals eine Eskalation, es gab an Weihnachten 2021/2022 eine Erpressung von Seiten Russlands, plus einen Militäraufmarsch.
Und nur das da keine falschen Interpretationen entstehen, mein Kompromissvorschlag ist *alleine* den gefährdeten Menschen in der Ukraine und den Soldaten beider Seiten geschuldet, deshalb bin ich überhaupt Kompromissbereit unter *genau den genannten Voraussetzungen*. Bei den Sicherheitsgarantien beider Seiten geht es für mich rein um die Neutralität der Ukraine, die Nato und die Nato Norderweiterung mit Schweden und Finnland, sind da völlig aussen vor.
Und um das ein für alle mal klar zustellen, ich bin der Meinung das Russland diesen Krieg völlig vorsätzlich und bewusst angefangen hat, mit dem dem Endziel der hegemonialen Dominierung über ganz Europa, weil man sich in Russland dem Irrglauben hingegeben hat, der Westen sei zerstritten, die EU ein Papiertiger ohne jegliche Macht (auch wirtschaftliche) und das man mit seinem Gas und Öl genügend Trümpfe in der Hand hat, die Europäer untereinander, durch ihre Rohstoffabhängigkeiten von Russland, auszuspielen.
Das alles ist durch den Kriegsverlauf und die harten Sanktionen völlig nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Russland hatte halt keinen Bock auf Verhandlungen und war der Meinung, man müsse einen Angriffskrieg führen.


Ist diese Aussage deine persönliche Meinung oder gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle?

Kennst du die die vollständige Ansprache von Putin mit Bezug auf die Gründe der "Sonderoperation"? Es kommt mir nicht so vor. Aber das lässt sich beheben.

Zum Thema Bereitschaft von Russland zu Verhandlungen beispielhaft folgender Link:









						Gespräche in Istanbul: Ukraine und Russland melden möglichen Durchbruch bei Friedensverhandlungen
					

Kein Beitritt zur Nato, aber womöglich zur EU: Die Ukraine und Russland vermeldeten am Dienstag erste Erfolge bei Friedensverhandlungen.




					www.businessinsider.de
				




Man fragt sich, warum trotz bestehender, beidseitig kommunizierter Einigkeit und Euphorie sowie des bereits laufenden Abzugs von Russischen Truppe vor Kiew, die Verhandlungen mal wieder über Nacht abgeblasen wurden.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist diese Aussage deine persönliche Meinung oder gibt es dazu auch eine Quelle?


Es ist ja nicht so, dass viele westliche Staatenlenker Wochen vor dem Einmarsch bei Putin am langen Tisch saßen, um diesen vom Angriffskrieg abzubringen. Da gab es aber nichts zum abbringen. Der Plan für den Krieg war bereits in der Umsetzung.



brooker schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, warum trotz bestehender, beidseitig kommunizierter Einigkeit und Euphorie sowie des bereits laufenden Abzugs von Russischen Truppe vor Kiew, die Verhandlungen mal wieder über Nacht abgeblasen wurden.


Weil das mMn alles nur Hinhaltetaktik der Kremlinge war, und bei denen gar kein Interesse an einen "Frieden" bestand?



brooker schrieb:


> sowie des bereits laufenden Abzugs von Russischen Truppe vor Kiew


Sofern du das als wohlwollende Geste der Russen zu verkaufen versuchst: Der Abzug war eine rein militärische Notwendigkeit, um nicht aufgerieben zu werden.


----------



## brooker (18. August 2022)

Anbei, damit wir die selbe Basis haben die original Ansprache von Putin zur "Militär Operation" in der Ukraine.

Hinweis an Leser und Moderation: ich teile diese Ansprache nicht, weil ich russische Propaganda betreiben möchte, sondern weil ich es als wichtig ansehe, dass die vollständige Erklärung bekannt ist. Mir ist keine westliche Quelle bekannt, deshalb musste ich auf das Original zurückgreifen.

In diesem Bericht des russischen Fernsehens wird erklärt, warum die russische Regierung der Meinung war, keinen anderen Ausweg mehr zu haben, als in der Ukraine militärisch aktiv zu werden. Wer die Situation verstehen will, muss beide Sichtweisen kennen.



Spoiler



Der verwundete Donbass hat acht Jahre lang auf diesen Tag gewartet: „Ich halte es für notwendig, eine längst überfällige Entscheidung zu treffen – die Unabhängigkeit und Souveränität der Volksrepublik Donezk und der Volksrepublik Lugansk unverzüglich anzuerkennen“, sagte Wladimir Putin. In Donezk wurde sofort -so gut wie es eben geht – gefeiert, obwohl die Straßen fast menschenleer sind. In der Stadt, die unter ständigem Bombardement der ukrainischen Armee steht, herrscht Ausgangssperre.

Der Entscheidung, sie anzuerkennen, gingen jahrelange diplomatische Bemühungen, Appelle und Überzeugungsarbeit Russlands voraus. Aber es war vergeblich. Seit acht Jahren hat Kiew keinen einzigen Schritt in Bezug auf das Minsker Abkommen unternommen. Und in letzter Zeit hat die ukrainische Regierung begonnen, das Abkommen als undurchführbar zu bezeichnen. Selensky hat verkündet, dass er mit keinem der Punkte einverstanden ist. Und diese demonstrative Sabotage des vom UN-Sicherheitsrat gebilligten Dokuments geschah mit voller Duldung der westlichen Länder – den Garanten der Vereinbarungen. Gleichzeitig hat Kiew mehrere tausend Soldaten in den Donbass entsandt, darunter Artillerie, Panzer und gekaufte türkische Drohnen, die bereits zum Einsatz kommen.

„Die Ermordung von Zivilisten, die Blockade, die Schikanierung von Menschen, einschließlich Kindern, Frauen und alter Menschen, geht unvermindert weiter. Und die so genannte zivilisierte Welt, zu deren einzige Vertreter sich unsere westlichen Kollegen selbst ernennt haben, zieht es vor, das nicht zu bemerken, als gäbe es diesen ganzen Horror, den Genozid, dem fast vier Millionen Menschen ausgesetzt sind, nicht. Und das nur, weil diese Menschen nicht mit dem vom Westen unterstützten Putsch in der Ukraine 2014 einverstanden waren, sich der staatlichen Bewegung hin zu einem höhlenartigen und aggressiven Nationalismus und Neonazismus widersetzten. Wie lange kann diese Tragödie noch weitergehen? Wie lange kann man das noch ertragen?“, sagte Wladimir Putin.

Der Entscheidung des Präsidenten gingen ein Aufruf der Staatsduma zur Anerkennung der DNR und der LNR sowie ein noch nie dagewesenes Ereignis voraus: eine vollständig öffentliche Sitzung des Sicherheitsrates, auf der der Premierminister, die Sprecher der Parlamentskammern, Minister, Leiter der Sicherheitsorgane und der Geheimdienste jeweils ihren Standpunkt zum weiteren Vorgehen darlegten.

„Ich unterstreiche das: Ich habe bewusst mit keinem von Ihnen etwas im Voraus besprochen, ich wollte Ihre Meinung ohne jede Vorbereitung erfahren“, sagte Putin. (_Anm. d. Übers.: Dass das stimmt und dass dabei vorher nichts abgesprochen war, glaube ich tatsächlich, denn als ich mir die Sitzung angeschaut habe, habe ich gesehen, wie Putin einige Aussagen unterbrochen hat, wenn der eine oder andere etwas ansprechen wollte, was wohl nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht war. Bei einer für die Medien vorbereiteten Showveranstaltung hätten die Teilnehmer gewusst, was sie sagen sollen und was nicht. Das war hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall_)

Sergej Lawrow erklärte, dass es in jedem Konflikt, ob in Nordzypern, Mali oder im Kosovo, einen Verhandlungsprozess gibt. Nur in der Ukraine gibt es keine Perspektive: „Der einzige Konflikt, bei dem sich eine Seite weigert, mit der anderen zu reden, und dabei vom Westen voll unterstützt wird, ist der Konflikt in der Ostukraine“, sagte der russische Außenminister.

Gleichzeitig hat der Westen Kiew mit Waffen vollgepumpt, bis zu acht Transporte pro Tag kamen zum Schluss. Der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister Reznikov bezeichnete sie auf Twitter als „Vögelchen“. Infolgedessen wurden Tausende von Tonnen tödlicher Fracht geliefert: Sturmgewehre, Granatwerfer, Munition, tragbare Flugabwehrraketen vom Typ Stinger und Panzerabwehrraketen vom Typ Javelin.

„Dort gibt es bereits mehr davon, Wladimir Wladimirowitsch, als in einigen NATO-Mitgliedsstaaten. Das zeigt, dass sich niemand an das Minsker Abkommen halten wird und alle sich darauf vorbereiten, dieses Problem mit Gewalt zu lösen. Ich glaube, dass wir in dieser Situation keine andere Wahl haben, und deshalb sage ich unmissverständlich: Ja, wir müssen sie anerkennen“, sagte Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu.

FSB-Direktor Alexander Bortnikov ergreift das Wort. Viele zehntausend Menschen haben die DNR und LNR im Zuge der Massenevakuierung in Richtung Russland verlassen und russisches Gebiet wurde bereits von der ukrainischen Armee beschossen. „Infolge des verstärkten Beschusses des Territoriums der Republiken Donezk und Lugansk durch die ukrainischen Streitkräfte gibt es Fälle, in denen Granaten auf dem Territorium der Russischen Föderation, vor allem in der Region Rostow, einschlagen“, betonte Bortnikow.

Die Mitglieder des Sicherheitsrates sprachen sich für die Anerkennung der Unabhängigkeit der Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk aus. Und dann kam der Wendepunkt. Am selben Tag und im selben Raum folgte die Unterzeichnung der Dokumente über die Anerkennung der Volksrepubliken Donezk und Lugansk. Und am nächsten Tag billigte die Staatsduma einstimmig die Verträge mit der DNR und der LNR. Auch der Föderationsrat sprach sich einstimmig für die Ratifizierung aus, trotz aller Sanktionsdrohungen.

„Wir sehen, dass das bereits die systematische Politik gegen Russland ist. Ich versichere Ihnen, dass wir für die Sanktionen bereit sind“, sagte die Sprecherin des Föderationsrates Valentina Matviyenko. Der Föderationsrat genehmigte auf Ersuchen des Präsidenten auch den Einsatz von Streitkräften im Ausland. Die Chefs der DNR und der LNR baten um Truppenunterstützung, da Kiew offensichtlich eine Offensive vorbereitete. In der neuen Militärdoktrin der Ukraine wird die Konfrontation mit Russland als fast einziges Ziel genannt.

„Die Strategie sieht die Organisation eines im Wesentlichen terroristischen Untergrunds auf der russischen Krim und im Donbass vor. Darin werden auch die Konturen des zu erwartenden Krieges dargelegt, der – ich zitiere – „mit der militärischen Unterstützung der internationalen Gemeinschaft in einer geopolitischen Konfrontation mit der Russischen Föderation“ enden soll. Im Grunde genommen ist das nichts anderes als die Vorbereitung einer Militäraktion gegen unser Land – gegen Russland“, betonte Putin.

Im Dezember unterbreitete Moskau den USA und der NATO Vorschläge für rechtsverbindliche Sicherheitsgarantien. Zu den wichtigsten Punkten gehörte die Weigerung, die Ukraine und Georgien in die NATO aufzunehmen, keine Angriffswaffen in der Nähe der russischen Grenzen zu stationieren und die militärische Infrastruktur der NATO wieder auf den Stand von 1997 zu bringen, als die NATO-Russland-Grundakte unterzeichnet wurde. Doch alle diese Vorschläge wurden vom Westen rundweg abgelehnt, während er die NATO-Bestrebungen der Ukraine unterstützte.

Die ukrainischen Flugplätze befinden sich in unmittelbarer Nähe der russischen Grenze. Wie Putin sagte, können die dort stationierten taktischen NATO-Flugzeuge, einschließlich derer Präzisionswaffen, unser Gebiet bis zu einer Tiefe der Linie Wolgograd-Kasan-Samara-Astrachan treffen. Und die landgestützten ballistischen Raketen, die das Pentagon bereits entwickelt, seit die USA aus dem INF-Vertrag ausgestiegen sind, könnten den gesamten europäischen Teil Russlands abdecken und sogar Gebiete jenseits des Urals erreichen.

„Die Flugzeit nach Moskau würde für Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper weniger als 35 Minuten betragen, für ballistische Raketen aus dem Raum Charkow 7 bis 8 Minuten und für Hyperschallraketen 4 bis 5 Minuten. Das nennt man das Messer an der Kehle haben“, sagte der Präsident.

Und das sind genau die Pläne, die der Westen nach Ansicht Moskaus schmiedet, indem er anti-russische Kräfte fördert.

„Die führenden NATO-Länder unterstützen extreme Nationalisten und Neonazis in der Ukraine, um ihre eigenen Ziele zu erreichen. Der gesamte Verlauf der Ereignisse und die Analyse der eingehenden Informationen zeigen, dass ein Zusammenstoß zwischen Russland und diesen Kräften unvermeidlich ist. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit: Sie bereiten sich vor, sie warten auf einen günstigen Moment. Jetzt wollen sie auch Atomwaffen. Das werden wir nicht zulassen“, versicherte Wladimir Putin.

Die nächste Ansprache Putins kam um 5.30 Uhr: „Ich habe beschlossen, eine Militäroperation durchzuführen. Ihr Ziel ist es, die Menschen zu schützen, die seit acht Jahren von dem Kiewer Regime misshandelt und ermordet werden. Und zu diesem Zweck werden wir uns bemühen, die Ukraine zu entmilitarisieren und zu entnazifizieren und diejenigen vor Gericht zu stellen, die zahlreiche blutige Verbrechen gegen die Zivilbevölkerung, einschließlich Bürger der Russischen Föderation, begangen haben.“

Die Ultranationalisten, die 2014 auf dem Maidan die Macht ergriffen haben, rotten alles Russische aus – sie haben die Sprache verboten, russische Schulen geschlossen, alle Andersdenkenden eingeschüchtert und verfolgt und Denkmäler für russische Generäle abgerissen. Sie haben sogar Lenin vom Sockel gerissen, dem sie es zu verdanken haben, dass die Ukraine einen großen Teil ihres heutigen Territoriums erhalten hat.

„Die bolschewistische Politik führte zur Entstehung der sowjetischen Ukraine, die auch heute noch zu Recht als ‚Wladimir-Lenin-Ukraine‘ bezeichnet werden kann. Er ist ihr Autor und Architekt. Das wird durch Archivdokumente vollständig bestätigt, einschließlich Lenins strenger Direktiven für den Donbass, der buchstäblich in die Ukraine hineingequetscht wurde. Und jetzt haben die „dankbaren Nachkommen“ Lenin-Denkmäler in der Ukraine abgerissen. Sie nennen das Entkommunisierung. Ihr wollt entkommunisieren? Nun, uns soll’s recht sein. Aber Ihr solltet nicht, wie man so schön sagt, auf halbem Wege stehen bleiben. Wir sind bereit, Euch zu zeigen, was eine echte Entkommunisierung für die Ukraine bedeutet“, sagte der russische Staatschef.

Der Präsident erklärte, dass Russland sich mit der Bedrohung, die vom Gebiet der heutigen Ukraine ausgeht, nicht abfinden kann. Und diejenigen, die Zweifel an der Entschlossenheit Moskaus gehabt haben könnten, warnte Putin gesondert: „Ein paar wichtige, sehr wichtige Worte für diejenigen, die versucht sein könnten, sich von außen in die stattfindenden Ereignisse einzumischen. Wer auch immer versucht, sich bei uns einzumischen, geschweige denn unser Land, unser Volk zu bedrohen, muss wissen, dass die Antwort Russlands sofort erfolgen und zu Konsequenzen führen wird, die Sie in Ihrer Geschichte noch nie erlebt haben. Wir sind auf jede Entwicklung vorbereitet. Alle in dieser Hinsicht notwendigen Entscheidungen wurden getroffen. Ich hoffe, dass ich gehört werde.“

Diese halbstündige Ansprache des russischen Präsidenten richtete sich offensichtlich auch an die Bürger der Ukraine. Putin wandte sich direkt an die Soldaten der ukrainischen Streitkräfte: „Liebe Kameraden! Ihre Väter, Großväter und Urgroßväter haben nicht gegen die Nazis gekämpft und unser gemeinsames Vaterland verteidigt, damit die heutigen Neonazis die Macht in der Ukraine übernehmen können. Sie haben einen Treueeid auf das ukrainische Volk geschworen und nicht auf die volksfeindliche Junta, die die Ukraine ausraubt und das eigene Volk schikaniert.“

Wozu die Radikalen sonst noch bereit sind, wurde im Verlauf der Operation bereits deutlich.

„Die Bandera-Leute und Neonazis stellen schwere Waffen, darunter mehrere Raketenwerfer, in die zentralen Viertel der großen Städte, darunter Kiew und Charkiw. Sie planen damit, Antwortbeschuss durch russische Angriffssysteme auf Wohngebiete zu provozieren. Im Grunde genommen handeln sie genauso wie Terroristen auf der ganzen Welt – sie benutzen Menschen als Schutzschilde, in der Hoffnung, dann Russland für die zivilen Opfer verantwortlich machen zu können. Wir wissen mit Sicherheit, dass all das auf Empfehlung ausländischer, vor allem amerikanischer, Berater geschieht“, betonte der russische Präsident.

Die westlichen Berater, die zu den ersten gehörten, die evakuiert wurden, üben nun weiterhin aus sicherer Entfernung ihre ausländische Kontrolle über die Ukraine aus. Die Opfer, die diejenigen zu beklagen haben, die ihre Waffen nicht niedergelegt haben, sind ihnen egal. Die Militäraktion geht weiter.

Übersetzung T.Röper


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Anbei, damit wir die selbe Basis haben die original Ansprache von Putin zur "Militär Operation" in der Ukraine.
> 
> Hinweis an Leser und Moderation: ich teile diese Ansprache nicht, weil ich russische Propaganda betreiben möchte, sondern weil ich es als wichtig ansehe, dass die vollständige Erklärung bekannt ist. Mir ist keine westliche Quelle bekannt, deshalb musste ich auf das Original zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...


Was muss man da an dieser Rede nun wissen und an der russischen Sicht verstehen?
Da stehen die gleichen Lügenversatzstücke und Sch*eiß*hausrgumenteationen drin, die Putin schon seit Monaten von sich gibt.

Da kann man sich auch genauso gut eine der vielen Reden von Hitler anhören, da hätte man wenigstens noch was für seine geschichtliche Bildung getan, als sich dieses seit Monaten immer gleiche Gequake vom russischen Möchtgernzarenführer immer wieder aufs neue, von seinem Stiefelvolk wie dir dargebracht, anhören und durchlesen zu müssen.


----------



## brooker (19. August 2022)

... es gibt Neuigkeiten zu den AGM-88 HARM. Die USA habe die Lieferung offiziell bestätigt und mitgeteilt, dass ihr Einsatz mit ukrainischen Flugzeugen erfolgen kann.









						Die USA haben der Ukraine heimlich Anti-Radar-Raketen geliefert, die für Russland ein echtes Problem werden können
					

Die USA haben der Ukraine Anti-Radar-Raketen geliefert. Darum sind diese Systeme ein Problem für das russische Militär - aber keine Wunderwaffe.




					www.businessinsider.de


----------



## Tekkla (19. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> In diesem Bericht des russischen Fernsehens wird erklärt, warum die russische Regierung der Meinung war, keinen anderen Ausweg mehr zu haben, als in der Ukraine militärisch aktiv zu werden. Wer die Situation verstehen will, muss beide Sichtweisen kennen.



Also ich kann ja schon verstehen, warum man 1941 den Vernichtungskrieg nach Russland getragen hat und finde es total blöd, dass man immer nur die eine Seite hört. Wer die Situation verstehen will, muss beide Seiten kennen. 









						"Seit 5:45 Uhr wird jetzt zurückgeschossen" – Hitler erklärt Kriegsbeginn und Pakt mit Stalin | 1.9.1939
					

Bei seiner Reichstagsrede zum Kriegsbeginn am 1. September 1939 donnert Adolf Hitler immer wieder frenetischer Applaus entgegen. Er rechtfertigt den Überfall auf Polen mit einem angeblichen polnischen Angriff auf den Sender Gleiwitz in Schlesien. Jetzt schieße man eben „zurück“.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was muss man da nun wissen und an russischer Sicht verstehen?
> Da stehen die gleichen Lügenversatzstücke und Sch*eiß*haufenargumenteationen drin, die Putin schon seit Monaten von sich gibt.
> 
> Da kann man sich auch gleich eine der vielen Reden von Hitler anhören, da hätte man wenigstens noch was für seine geschichtliche Bildung getan, als sich dieses seit Monaten immer gleiche Gequake vom russischen Möchtgernzarenführer aufs neue durchzulesen.


M.A. nach ist sein historischer Aufsatz, den er im Sommer 2021 publiziert hat und der ja extra auch von Russland ins englische übersetzt wurde und ebenfalls auf englisch veröffentlicht wurde, deutlich aufschlussreicher, auch wenn der natürlich aus einem völlig eingebildeten historischen Zerrbild besteht.
Das macht ja Hitler mit "Sein Kmapf" und Putin mit seinen historischen Ergüssen und daraus abgeleiteten Schlussfolgerungen auch gut vergleichbar.
Der Krieg war seit mindestens 2 Jahren beschlossene Sache, man taktierte nur mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt und es geht dabei nicht nur um die Ukraine, es geht mindestens um die gesammte ehemalige UdSSR, eher um ganz Europa.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach ist sein historischer Aufsatz, den er im Sommer 2021 publiziert hat und der ja extra auch von Russland ins englische übersetzt wurde und ebenfalls auf englisch veröffentlicht wurde, deutlich aufschlussreicher, auch wenn der natürlich aus einem völlig eingebildeten historischen Zerrbild besteht.
> Das macht ja Hitler mit "Sein Kmapf" und Putin mit seinen historischen Ergüssen und daraus abgeleiteten Schlussfolgerungen auch gut vergleichbar.
> Der Krieg war seit mindestens 2 Jahren beschlossene Sache, man taktierte nur mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt und es geht dabei nicht nur um die Ukraine, es geht mindestens um die gesammte ehemalige UdSSR, eher um ganz Europa.


Wer Putin verstehen will braucht nur Iljin lesen, welcher das Vorbild für seine Weltanschauungen ist und desen "Thesen" ihm auch als Begründung für die Existenzabsprechung einer ukrainischen Identität dienen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2022)

Falscher Thread? Und Vorsicht mit Abkürzungen, die wieder jemand missverstehen könnte: UAF != USAF 
(Schlimm genug, dass Springer wieder eine Seite zu US-Raketen schreibt, obwohl der einzige Satz, den es tatsächlich zu berichten gibt, recht deutlich macht, dass die Amerikaner irgendwelche Restbestände sowjetischer Technik geliefert haben müssen, die die Ukrainer selbst einsetzen können.)


----------



## brooker (19. August 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Vorsicht mit Abkürzungen, die wieder jemand missverstehen könnte: UAF != USAF


Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## JePe (19. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hinweis an Leser und Moderation: ich teile diese Ansprache nicht, weil ich russische Propaganda betreiben möchte, sondern weil ich es als wichtig ansehe, dass die vollständige Erklärung bekannt ist. Mir ist keine westliche Quelle bekannt, deshalb musste ich auf das Original zurückgreifen.



Schon seltsam. Du graebst mit ermuedender Regelmaessigkeit irgendwelchen Unfug aus abstrusen "Quellen" aus, konntest aber Putins Kriegserklaerung nirgendwo finden?

Ich helfe gern (Rechercheaufwand irgendwo im einstelligen Sekundenbereich). Unkommentierter Originaltext, ohne "Erklaerungen" durch die russische Systempresse und ohne Geschwafel von Herrn Roeper (der sich mit seinen vormaligen Vorstandsposten bruestet, aber kaum einen Satz unfallfrei formulieren kann).

Duerfen wir uns eigentlich irgendwann auf die Beantwortung gestellter Fragen freuen? Also etwa, wie der von der Ukraine ausgeschlagene "Kompromiss" haette aussehen koennen? Dann haetten wir tatsaechlich so etwas wie eine



brooker schrieb:


> (...)Basis(...)



fuer eine weitere Diskussion mit Dir.


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, warum trotz bestehender, beidseitig kommunizierter Einigkeit und Euphorie sowie des bereits laufenden Abzugs von Russischen Truppe vor Kiew, die Verhandlungen mal wieder über Nacht abgeblasen wurden.


Welche Euphorie und welcher Abzug?
Du meinst du Euphorie über Butscha?
Und mit Abzug meinst du die drinngend nötige Umgruppierung der Rusischen Armee zur Schwerpunktbildung im Donbass, weil man mit weiteren Fronten, vor allen dingen im Norden, logistisch komplett überfordert war?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei der Ukraine als sehr sehr junge Nation, wird *von Außen, *sehr viel mit dem bösen Nationalismus Begriff, der zum Nationalsozialismus Begrif völlig böswillig und absichtlich verschoben wird gearbeitet.
> Hier sind ausdrücklich Russland aber auch Ungarn zu nennen, die es als wortwörtliche Frechheit und Nationalismus (teilweise) Nationalsozialismus sehen, das sich die Ukraine auch aus Indentitätsgründen erdreistet hat, ukrainisch sowohl als hauptsächliche Amtssprache als auch Schulsprache einzuführen, ohne auf "langjährige Minderheitenrechte" weiter rücksicht zu nehmen.
> Dieses Verhalten ist für "ältere" Nationen ein völlig normales Verhalten gewesen und darüber wird auch überhaupt nicht diskutiert oder gibt es darüber Diskussionen in anderen europäischen Staaten?



Ich will die ungarische Hetzkampagne gegen die Ukraine nicht schönreden, aber nein: Das ist nicht normal. Es war vielleicht mal im Nationalismus anderer Nationen weit verbreitet, dass sie Minderheiten verdrängen wollten, aber davon distanziert man sich heute aus gutem Grund. Du kannst in Deutschland problemlos auf deine dänische, sorbische,... Schule gehen und Abschlüsse machen, du kannst deine Amtsgeschäfte darin führen, selbst Gerichtsverhandlungen sind in diesen Sprachen möglich. Ähnliches gilt in den Grenzregionen afaik auch für Luxemburgisch und Französisch. (Einige Teile Deutschland sollen sogar Bayrisch sprechen  )
Aber: Wenn ungarisches Kind einer seit Ewigkeiten in der Ukraine lebenden ungarischen Familie wirst du auf Gedeih und Verderb große Teile deines Lebens auf Ukrainisch bestreiten müssen, weil deine Sprache nicht mehr als alleinige oder auch nur gleichberechtigte möglich ist. Und Russisch als Muttersprache kannst du künftig sogar als reine Privatangelegenheit betrachten, mit der du Teils schon in der zivilen Öffentlichkeit aneeckst. Und das obwohl die Ukraine schon immer ein Vielvökerstaat war, zu der diese Sprachen dazu gehören.
Mit Romani fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an, ist besser für die Gesundheit...

Nimmt man noch die aus Distanzierung ukrainischer Nationalisten von deutschen Nationalsozialisten hinzu, die aus historischen Gründen erhebliche Mängel aufweist (wie in vielen Staaten, die Stalin zum Opfer fielen), ist die negative Darstellung des ukrainischen Nationalismus zu großen Teilen gerechtfertig.

Nur sind Putin und Orban diesseits von Myanmar wohl die absolut letzten, die sich darüber beschweren sollten.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Nationalismus ist immer (!) ein Problem. Das Gefühl Teil einer "besseren" Nation und somit Teil einer "besseren" Gruppe von Menschen zu sein, führt über kurz oder lang zu Politikern, die das für sich ausnutzen, ihre Macht festigen und ausbauen, um dann am Ende zum Nachteil sehr vieler Menschen eine Politik der Zerstörung zu betreiben. Das ist in Europa schon einige Male passiert und jedes Mal absolut in die Hose gegangen. Jüngstes Beispiel ist der Angriffskrieg der Kremlinge.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist Nationalismus, Patriotismus oder wie auch immer man das nennen will, ein Spaltpilz, wenn es um die Verständigung und das Miteinander der Menschen auf dieser winzigen Kugel aus Dreck mitten im gigantischen Nichts des Universums geht. Gleich dahinter kommt die Religion. Richtig pervers wird es, wenn man Nationalismus mit Religion paart und beide das Kind "leben nach traditionellen Werten" in die Welt setzt. Siehe die unheilige Allianz der Kremlinge mit der russisch orthodoxen Kirche.



Praxis: 100%ige Zustimmung
Theorie: Es ist auch ein inkludierender, nicht-expansiver Nationalismus denkbar. Nach dem Motto "wir sind besser, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass wir das anderen aufzwingen und natürlich heißen wir jeden willkommen, der auch so toll sein will, wie wir". Der würde nicht automatisch zu solchen Problemen führen. Aber abgesehen von einer Handvoll Schweizern und vielleicht 5 Minuten der amerikanischen Geschichte ist es schwer, dafür reale Beispiele zu finden.




Lotto schrieb:


> Sorry ich verstehe diese emotionalen Antworten nicht oder du weißt anscheind tatsächlich nicht was ein Kompromiss ist. Bei einem Kompromiss treffen sich beide Seiten irgendwo in der Mitte. Der aktuelle Stand ist: Russland hat Teile der Ukraine besetzt, die Front ist quasi verhärtet. Russland wird sanktioniert, dafür hat Russland den Gashahn zugedreht.
> Dein "Kompromis" wäre einer wenn Russland die Sanktionen so dermassen schaden würden, dass sie keine andere Wahl sehen als die anderen drei Bedingungen zu akzeptieren. Aber dem ist augenscheinlich nicht so. Russland ist scheinbar fest davon überzeugt, dass wir uns durch die Sanktionen selbst mehr schaden.



Die Sanktionen sind nicht Teil der Situation zwischen Russland un der Ukraine. Auch bei der verhärteten Front ist deine Sicht einseitig, Netto verlierst Russland verliert seit Monaten stetig Terriotrium. Nicht schnell, aber "einen Teil" der besetzten Gebiete zurück zu bekommen ist für die Ukraine schon ganz ohne ""Kompromiss"" absehbar. Mittlerweile flieht russische Bevölkerung von der Krim und von dem schon zuvor sehr langsamen Vormarsch der Russen im Donbass hört man seit dem Eintreffen von HIMARS gar nichts mehr, während die Ukraine im Süden mehrere Dörfchen pro Tag vermeldet. Selbst wenn man die Hoffnungen der Ukrainer von einem totalen Sieg in Putins totalem Krieg sowie die Kriegsverantwortung Russlands vom Tisch wischen würde, würde ein Treffen "in der Mitte" mindestens die Rückgabe der gesamten Ostukraine erfordern.


----------



## Eckism (21. August 2022)

Dir Russen räumen bei sich auch den rechten Schmutz weg.^^
Bisschen Übung brauchen sie aber noch...









						Er gilt als "Gehirn" Putins: Alexander Dugins Tochter bei Autoexplosion getötet
					

Bei einem mutmaßlichen Mordanschlag in der Nähe von Moskau ist nach Angaben russischer Ermittler die Tochter des rechtsnationalistischen Ideologen Alexander Dugin getötet worden. Alle News zum Krieg in der Ukraine im Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dir Russen räumen bei sich auch den rechten Schmutz weg.^^
> Bisschen Übung brauchen sie aber noch...


Ich glaube nicht dass das die Russen waren.


----------



## Eckism (21. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass das die Russen waren.


Du wirst doch wohl nicht behaupten wollen, das die Ukrainischen Nazis einen russischen Nazi töten wollen!?
Gibt es unter Nazis denn kein bisschen Ehre?^^

Und übrigens, wer den Sarkasmus nicht finden, geht heute Barfuss ins Bett...


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2022)

Es gibt sogar Fachpolitiker in der Ampel, die richtig denken können!








						Ampel-Politiker fordern mehr deutsche Waffen für die Ukraine
					

Europas Sicherheit werde derzeit zu großen Teilen in der Ukraine verteidigt. Deswegen müsse auch Deutschland mehr Waffen liefern, fordern Verteidigungsexperten der Ampel. Würden die Kapazitäten der Rüstungsfirmen ausgeweitet, sei eine zeitweise Schwächung der Bundeswehr hinnehmbar.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Allerdings dürften die richtigen Überlegungen im Kanzleramt und im Verteidigungsministerium auf taube Ohren stoßen, seit 4-6 Wochen wird sich strikt geweigert, der Ukraine weitere Zusagen zu geben, man will im Kanzleramt wohl eher nicht, das die Ukraine "gewinnt" = In der Lge zu sein den Status Quo vor dem 24.02.2022 wiederherstellen.


Eckism schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht behaupten wollen, das die Ukrainischen Nazis einen russischen Nazi töten wollen!?
> Gibt es unter Nazis denn kein bisschen Ehre?^^
> 
> Und übrigens, wer den Sarkasmus nicht finden, geht heute Barfuss ins Bett...


Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht wirklich, das da die Ukraine direkt daran beteiligt war, was hätte sie davon, militärische Ziele oder z.B. die Brücke auf die Krim wären da viel bessere Ziele.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings dürften die richtigen Überlegungen im Kanzleramt und im Verteidigungsministerium auf taube Ohren stoßen


Wir sind die ersten die der Ukraine SPAAA geliefert haben.
Deutschland macht wenig, aber wenn man eine Bundeswehr übernimmt in der 40 von 109 PzH2000 kann man halt auch nicht so viel abgeben.
Man kann über Lambrecht viel sagen, aber die Lage der Bundeswehr hat sie nicht zu verantworten.
Das System der Ersatzteillagerung wurde unter Thomas umgestellt unter Schwarz Gelb.


Die Union könnte ja ein konstruktives Misstrauensvotum gegen Scholz starten, aber am Ende Sorgen die eigenen Abgeordneten schon dafür, dass es Merz so ergeht wie dem armen Rainer Barzel.


----------



## Eckism (21. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht wirklich, das da die Ukraine direkt daran bezeiligt war, was hätte sie davon, militärische Ziele oder z.B. die Brücke auf die Krim wären da viel bessere Ziele.


Hitl....ähhh Putin hat ja auch genug Antikumpels in Russland...jetzt ist halt der richtige Zeitpunkt, in Russland aufzuräumen und man kann die Motivation besser vertuschen, weils grundsätzlich erstmal die Ukraine oder der Westen war.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass das die Russen waren.


Ich bin sogar ziemlich sicher, dass es Russen waren. Allerdings solche, die überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit sind, Russen sein zu müssen bzw. dies unter der jetzigen Führung sein zu müssen.
Putin hat mit harter Hand dafür gesorgt, dass die inneren Konflikte im russischen Vielvölkerstaat im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hinter Schloss und Riegel kommen und alle auf seine Linie eingeschworen werden. Durch das Versagen in Sachen Ukraine wirkt jedoch der Staat schwach und nun fühlen sich etliche Interessengruppen ermutigt, erneut gegen Moskau aufzubegehren.

Es ist noch nicht einmal mit Sicherheit auszuschließen, dass der russische Geheimdienst selbst dahinter steckt. Papa und Tochter Dugin haben nämlich in letzter Zeit auch ziemlich gegen Putin geschossen und deren Beseitigung hätte für den kleinen Zaren doppelten Nutzen, indem er sich den Rücken frei hält und gleichzeitig Terror produziert, den er der Ukraine in die Schuhe schieben und mit dem er sich als Beschützer aufspielen kann.
Für ein solches Vorgehen gibt es bekanntlich durchaus Beispiele in der jüngeren russischen Geschichte.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Putin hat mit harter Hand dafür gesorgt, dass die inneren Konflikte im russischen Vielvölkerstaat im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hinter Schloss und Riegel kommen und alle auf seine Linie eingeschworen werden.


Gleichzeitig ist Russland kein so großer Überwachungsstaat wie China und es gibt die Möglichkeiten sich zu organisieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht einmal mit Sicherheit auszuschließen, dass der russische Geheimdienst selbst dahinter steckt. Papa und Tochter Dugin haben nämlich in letzter Zeit auch ziemlich gegen Putin geschossen und deren Beseitigung hätte für den kleinen Zaren doppelten Nutzen, indem er sich den Rücken frei hält und gleichzeitig Terror produziert, den er der Ukraine in die Schuhe schieben und mit dem er sich als Beschützer aufspielen kann.
> Für ein solches Vorgehen gibt es bekanntlich durchaus Beispiele in der jüngeren russischen Geschichte.


Achso. Ich dachte der wäre Kreml treu.


----------



## Sparanus (21. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte der wäre Kreml treu.


Denk an Rhöm, das hilft nicht unbedingt 😅


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich dachte der wäre Kreml treu.



Eine weitere Theorie geht dahin, dass der FSB (russ. Inlandsgeheimdienst) sich Dugin entledigen wollte, weil er wohl in der jüngeren Vergangenheit häufiger die Schuld für das Versagen beim Angriffskrieg eben jenem Dienst zugeschoben hat. Und wenn Dugin ohnehin nicht mehr so in der Gunst Putins gestanden haben sollte, dann wäre das vielleicht eine Win-Win-Situation. Der FSB wird einen Kritiker los und die russische Staatsführung kann in der russischen Öffentlichkeit moralische Empörung ggü. der vermeintlich verantwortlichen Ukraine schüren. Und damit weiteren Rückhalt für die Invasion generieren in der eigenen Bevölkerung.


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eine weitere Theorie geht dahin, dass der FSB (russ. Inlandsgeheimdienst) sich Dugin entledigen wollte, weil er wohl in der jüngeren Vergangenheit häufiger die Schuld für das Versagen beim Angriffskrieg eben jenem Dienst zugeschoben hat. Und wenn Dugin ohnehin nicht mehr so in der Gunst Putins gestanden haben sollte, dann wäre das vielleicht eine Win-Win-Situation. Der FSB wird einen Kritiker los und die russische Staatsführung kann in der russischen Öffentlichkeit moralische Empörung ggü. der vermeintlich verantwortlichen Ukraine schüren. Und damit weiteren Rückhalt für die Invasion generieren in der eigenen Bevölkerung.


Towarisch/Drug, willst du nicht mein Bruder (meiner Meinung sein), dann schlag ich dir (jag ich dir ne Spritze rein, lasse ich dein Auto hochgehn) halt den Schädel ein... 

Gruß


----------



## brooker (21. August 2022)

... immer wieder interessant zu lesen, was hier so gekocht wird!

Die hiesige Presse bezeichnet die vermutlich ermordete russische Zivilperson Darya Dugina als ...

- Autorin
- Tochter eines Putin-Verbündeten
- berühmte Putin-Propagandistin
- glühende Verfechterin des Ukraine-Krieges
- Tochter von "Putins Rasputin"
- Tochter von "Putins Gehirn"
- Tochter von "Putins Einflüsterers", usw..

Auch wurde diese Zivilperson mit Sanktionen belegt.

Wenn man den "O-Ton" hier zusammenfasst, war es ganz klar der FSB selbst. Ein Motiv liegt auch vor. Klare Sache, Fall erledigt!
Der Ukrainische Geheimdienst oder die CIA oder eine andere befähigte Organisation außerhalb von Russland, können das überhaupt nicht gewesen sein. Und ein mögliches Motiv ist auch nicht zu finden.





__





						Darya Dugina mord - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Don-71 (21. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn man den "O-Ton" hier zusammenfasst, war es ganz klar der FSB selbst. Ein Motiv liegt auch vor. Klare Sache, Fall erledigt. Der Ukrainische Geheimdienst oder die CIA oder eine andere befähigte Organisation außer die Russen selbst, *können das überhaupt nicht gewesen sein.*



Hat kein einziger so geschrieben, aber bei jedem Verbrechen spielt das Motiv eine Hauptrolle und warum sollten die Ukrainer Ressourcen in etwas stecken, was Ihnen 0,0 bringt, wenn militärische Ziele der Russen oder Infrastruktur für sie im Augenblick wesentlich wichtiger sind?!
Realy die CIA in Moskau, um irgendeinen Ideologen wegzuräumen?
In den letzten Jahrzehnten war das hauptsächlich die Masche der Russen mit Morden im Ausland.


----------



## Mahoy (21. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... immer wieder interessant zu lesen, was hier so gekocht wird!
> 
> Die hiesige Presse bezeichnet die vermutlich ermordete russische Zivilperson Darya Dugina als ...
> 
> ...


Wir scheinen grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Presseerzeugnisse zu goutieren, aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.

In russischen Medien wurde erstaunlicherweise zuerst pflichtschuldigst die Bezichtigung der Ukraine durchgestrudelt, inzwischen ist man bei "Nicht Genaues weiß man nicht!" angekommen und spätestens morgen dürften auch dort die ersten Spekulationen losgehen, wer noch so alles Grund hatte, den Dugins ans Leder zu wollen.

Da aber in russischen Medien definitiv nicht der FSB und schon gar nicht der Kreml im Kreis der Verdächtigen auftauchen werden, muss das wohl notgedrungen außerhalb Russlands diskutiert werden, denn Indizien dafür gibt es allemal - und zwar mehr, als für eine Beteiligung der Ukraine sprechen.

Wenn diese nämlich überhaupt die Kapazitäten haben sollte, solche Kommandooperationen auf russischem Boden durchzuführen, fallen sogar mir auf Anhieb und notfalls im Vollrausch auf Anhieb zwei Dutzend lohnendere Ziele ein, als zwei Ideologen, die es auch in Russland im Dutzend billiger gibt.
Allenfalls kommen Sympathisanten der Ukraine in Frage, die eine sich bietende Gelegenheit genutzt haben - aber auch das wären dann russische Staatsbürger, die mit der jetzigen Regierung bzw. deren Kurs unzufrieden sind. Also genau das, was der Kreml niemals einräumen würde.

Und mit Verlaub, meine Theorie, dass die im Zug der Ukraine-Offensive gezeigte Schwäche der russischen Führung inländischen Unzufriedene aller Coleur zu Vorstößen ermutigt hat, wäre noch im Prinzip zu widerlegen.


----------



## brooker (21. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir scheinen grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Presseerzeugnisse zu goutieren, aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein.


Quellen für Erkenntnisse sind hier äußerst gern gesehen 



Mahoy schrieb:


> In russischen Medien wurde erstaunlicherweise zuerst pflichtschuldigst die Bezichtigung der Ukraine durchgestrudelt,


Das ist im ersten Schritt als Vermutung auch nicht so abwegig, denn es gab vor ein paar Monaten bereits einen ähnlichen Fall der vom FSB vereitelt wurde und dessen Quelle bekannt ist.

www.berliner-zeitung.de/news/moskau-haben-anschlag-auf-tv-moderator-vereitelt-li.224207.amp



Mahoy schrieb:


> inzwischen ist man bei "Nicht Genaues weiß man nicht!" angekommen


Das ist finde ich auch gut so, denn eine Vermutung ist keine Erkenntnis bzw. die Realität. Deshalb begrüße ich eine detaillierte Untersuchung und das bis dahin der Ball flach gehalten wird.



Mahoy schrieb:


> und spätestens morgen dürften auch dort die ersten Spekulationen losgehen, wer noch so alles Grund hatte, den Dugins ans Leder zu wollen.


Das wird bestimmt so kommen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Da aber in russischen Medien definitiv nicht der FSB und schon gar nicht der Kreml im Kreis der Verdächtigen auftauchen werden, muss das wohl notgedrungen außerhalb Russlands diskutiert werden,


Schauen wir uns die Einschätzungen der Medien außerhalb von Russland an - siehe letzter Post von mir. Wir wissen, dass Vater und Tochter zusammen fahren wollten. Das hatte sich kurzfristig geändert. Deshalb war die "Propagandistin" und "Befürworterin des Krieges" allein mit dem Auto unterwegs, als es wohl während der Fahrt explodierte. Ich lasse eine Journalistin  und deren Vater mit dieser Außenwirkung töten? Da fehlen mir leider Gründe.



Mahoy schrieb:


> denn Indizien dafür gibt es allemal - und zwar mehr, als für eine Beteiligung der Ukraine sprechen.


Bitte lass uns teilhaben und lasse uns die Quellen und deren Inhalt duskutieren.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn diese nämlich überhaupt die Kapazitäten haben sollte, solche Kommandooperationen auf russischem Boden durchzuführen, fallen sogar mir auf Anhieb und notfalls im Vollrausch auf Anhieb zwei Dutzend lohnendere Ziele ein,


Die da wären?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Allenfalls kommen Sympathisanten der Ukraine in Frage, die eine sich bietende Gelegenheit genutzt haben


Möglich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> - aber auch das wären dann russische Staatsbürger, die mit der jetzigen Regierung bzw. deren Kurs unzufrieden sind. Also genau das, was der Kreml niemals einräumen würde.


Bitte schaue oben in die Quellenangabe von mir. Da wird berichtet, dass russische Staatsbürger den Anschlag durchführen wollten und somit das, was deiner Aussage nach der "Kreml niemals einräumen würde".


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

Da hat @brooker nicht unrecht.

Wie man der "Zeit" entnehmen kann:



> Der Vater der 29-Jährigen, der von Medien immer wieder als "Putins Gehirn" bezeichnet wird, ist ein vehementer Unterstützer des russischen Angriffskriegs. Die Tochter hatte ähnliche Ansichten bekundet und war als Kommentatorin im nationalistischen TV-Sender Zargrad aufgetreten. Die Getötete habe wie ihr Vater stets an vorderster Front der Konfrontation mit dem Westen gestanden, teilte der Sender mit. Die USA hatten Sanktionen gegen Dugina wegen ihrer Tätigkeit für die Website United World International (UWI) verhängt, der die USA die Verbreitung von Desinformation vorwerfen.


Quelle: Tochter von kremlnahem Ideologen stirbt bei mutmaßlichem Anschlag

Wenn sie  kremlnah war, warum sollten die Russen ihn (bzw die Tochter) dann umbringen? Schon sehr merkwürdig.

Bei Wikipedia steht es übrigens auch so: Darja Alexandrowna Dugina

Es macht also keinen Sinn wenn die Russen ihre eigenen  loyalen Leute töten.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Es *WAREN* die Russen, angeblich, sofern der Bericht stimmt, eine bislang unbekannte Untergrundgruppe in Russland.









						Tochter von Putin-Berater stirbt: Russische Untergrundgruppe reklamiert Anschlag für sich
					

Die Tochter eines kremlnahen Rechtsextremen kommt bei einem mutmaßlichen Mordanschlag ums Leben. Eine russische Untergrundgruppe reklamiert den Anschlag nun für sich.




					www.fr.de
				




Jetzt muss man aufpassen!
In einschlägigen Netzwerken wird Dugina als "Gegner" des "Great Reset", also gegen Schwab, Soros und Gates gefeiert (welch illustre Mischung  ).
Die rechte Position von Dugina wird also als "gegen" Weltverschwörung dargestellt.

Kann sich jetzt jeder ausmalen, wie der Anschlag in rechten Kreisen interpretiert wird...


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

Verifiziert wurde das aber noch nicht.
Kann man diese Untergrundgruppe mit der "RAF" vergleichen? Also Linke Extremisten?


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Verifiziert wurde das aber noch nicht.


Was heisst "verifiziert"?
Die sagen, sie hätten es getan...
Was weiss ich, ob es die tatsächlich gibt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man diese Untergrundgruppe mit der "RAF" vergleichen? Also Linke Extremisten?


Nö, eher auch Nationalisten, soweit ich die alternativen Medien scanne.
Also sowas wie Röhm-Putsch (sehr hinkender Vergleich) also Rechte gegen Rechte.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2022)

Sie Ukrainische Regierung dementiert übrigens explizit etwas damit zu tun zu haben:


> A Ukrainian official has dismissed accusations of Ukrainian involvement in the incident.
> 
> "Ukraine, of course, has nothing to do with this, because we are not a criminal state, which is the Russian Federation, and even less a terrorist state," said Mykhailo Podolyak, an adviser to President Volodymyr Zelensky.











						Darya Dugina: Daughter of Putin ally killed in Moscow blast
					

Darya Dugina died in car bombing that may have targeted her father, philosopher Alexander Dugin.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was heisst "verifiziert"?
> Die sagen, sie hätten es getan...
> Was weiss ich, ob es die tatsächlich gibt.


Hast du deinen verlinkten Artikel auch selber gelesen?  



> Weder das Dokument noch die Aussagen von Ponomarjow konnten bislang unabhängig verifiziert werden.





compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, eher auch Nationalisten, soweit ich die alternativen Medien scanne.
> Also sowas wie Röhm-Putsch (sehr hinkender Vergleich) also Rechte gegen Rechte.


Merkwürdig. Im Artikel steht:



> Die „Nationale Republikanische Armee“ (NRA) habe ihn ermächtigt, eine Erklärung abzugeben. „Wir erklären Präsident Putin zu einem illegitimen Anwärter der Macht und einen Kriegsverbrecher, der die Verfassung geändert, einen Bruderkrieg zwischen slawischen Völkern entfesselt und russische Soldaten in den sicheren und sinnlosen Tod geschickt hat“, heißt es demnach in der Erklärung.


Ok. Da steht NRA. Aber die Erklärung könnte genauso gut von Linken stammen.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du deinen verlinkten Artikel auch selber gelesen?





> Weder das Dokument noch die Aussagen von Ponomarjow konnten bislang unabhängig verifiziert werden.



Yo, habe ich.
Ich halte es aber für ein Gerücht, dass wenn eine Untergrundzelle einen Anschlag verübt, dies schriftlich manifestiert und ein Sprecher der Zelle (immerhin ein ehemaliger Duma-Abgeordneter) den Anschlag für die Zelle proklamiert, eine "unabhängige Quelle" dies verifizieren wird.

Das ist eine Schreibmetapher, die bar jeglicher Realität in diesem Falle ist.
Die werden mit Sicherheit kein Exklusivinterview mit der ARD führen...^^



RyzA schrieb:


> Ok. Da steht NRA. Aber die Erklärung könnte genauso gut von Linken stammen.



Na ja, die ganzen Proklamationen auf Twitter und Co. sprechen für eine nationalistische Zelle.
Warum sollen Linke mit derartigem Aufwand in Russland sowas vortäuschen wollen?

Die Zelle halte ich für real
Die Frage ist, habt diese die benötigten Ressourcen, um so einen Anschlag auszuüben.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist eine Schreibmetapher, die bar jeglicher Realität in diesem Falle ist.
> Die werden mit Sicherheit kein Exklusivinterview mit der ARD führen...^^


Naja, damals die Al Quaida Videos und Bekennerschreiben wurden auch der Presse zugespielt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, die ganzen Proklamationen auf Twitter und Co. sprechen für eine nationalistische Zelle.
> Warum sollen Linke mit derartigem Aufwand in Russland sowas vortäuschen wollen?


Der Inhalt. Weil die Opposition und Linken genau die angesprochenen Dinge auch kritisieren.

Die Rechten befürworten eher den Krieg.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Zelle halte ich für real
> Die Frage ist, habt diese die benötigten Ressourcen, um so einen Anschlag auszuüben.


Salve,
hier gebe ich zu bedenken, das mehrmals im April und Mai die Rede davon war, das Putin Männer seiner 300000 Mann starken "Sicherheitspolizei", die offiziell dem Militär angegliedert sind, an die Ukrainische Front schicken wollte, und die sich schlichtweg weigerten, auch mit der Begründung, das sie gar nicht militärisch, sondern eher "polizeilich" augebildet sind.
Hier sehe ich den größten Konfliktpunkt im "System", denn die Männer sehen sich wohl ähnlich wie Stasi oder auch Sicherheitspolizei rechter Regime (z.B. Gestapo) als Elite und nicht Kanonenfutter für einen Krieg.
Allerdings sind diese Männer wesentlich einfacher für das System zu rekrutieren, um an der ukrainischen Front auszuhelfen, was dringend benötigt wird, anstatt lange auf neue Rekruten zu warten, die schwer zu finden sind.

Insoweit *könnte* hier eine Bruchstelle im System liegen, mit Männern die durchaus die Möglichkeiten und Ressourcen haben, solche Anschläge auszuführen.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, damals die Al Quaida Videos und Bekennerschreiben wurden auch der Presse zugespielt.


Genau wie jetzt, den genauen Unterschied erkenne ich nicht...


RyzA schrieb:


> Der Inhalt. Weil die Opposition und Linken genau die angesprochenen Dinge auch kritisieren.


In de Regel stehen politische Gruppen zu ihren Taten.
Es ergäbe ideologisch keinen Sinn, das Attentat einer anderen Gruppierung zuzuschieben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die Rechten befürworten eher den Krieg.


Die Linksextremen genau so.
die Gewaltbereitschaft an den beiden Extremenden des politischen Spektrums ist gleich groß.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau wie jetzt, den genauen Unterschied erkenne ich nicht...


Du hattest es doch deswegen angezweifelt.


compisucher schrieb:


> In de Regel stehen politische Gruppen zu ihren Taten.
> Es ergäbe ideologisch keinen Sinn, das Attentat einer anderen Gruppierung zuzuschieben.
> 
> Die Linksextremen genau so.
> die Gewaltbereitschaft an den beiden Extremenden des politischen Spektrums ist gleich groß.


Es geht mir nicht um die Gewaltbereitschaft sondern die Ideologie.
Und diese passt eher zu den Linken als zu den Rechten.
Ob sie einer anderen Gruppierung was in die Schuhe schieben wollen weiß ich nicht.

Aber man kann wohl die Ukrainer als auch den FSB ausschließen.

Doch es gibt wohl Kräfte innerhalb Russlands welche langsam gegen das System Putin rebellieren. Wer auch immer das war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Linksextremen genau so.
> die Gewaltbereitschaft an den beiden Extremenden des politischen Spektrums ist gleich groß.



Analytisch schwach, aber dahingehend richtig,  dass die KP der Russ. Föderation den Angriffskrieg unterstützt. Deren Führung ist aber auch mehr als halbseiden...  interne Versuche von Seiten der Basis,  den Angriffskrieg zu verurteilen,  sind wohl gescheitert. Andere linke Parteien,  die aber keine große Rolle zu spielen scheinen, verurteilen den Krieg auch -  stehen aber ohnehin ständig mit anderthalb Füßen im Knast (weil sie halt nicht Mehrheitenbeschaffer für Putin spielen).


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es *WAREN* die Russen, angeblich, sofern der Bericht stimmt, eine bislang unbekannte Untergrundgruppe in Russland.



Eine "eine bisher unbekannte Untergrundgruppe in Russland" reklamiert den Anschlag für sich. - vgl. deine Quelle.

Wer zu der Gruppe gehört, seit wann es diese gibt, wer sie finanziert und unterstützt ist bisher nicht bekannt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie Ukrainische Regierung dementiert übrigens explizit etwas damit zu tun zu haben:


... und auf espreso.tv, dem ukrainischen Fernsehsender aus Kiew der den Maidan 2014 in die Welt trugt und täglich aus Sicht der UKR berichtet, wird ihr Tod begrüßt!

"Dugin steht unter Schock... *Und es ist gut *| Durya Platonova, Dugins Tochter, wurde bei einem Unfall getötet"

"Ein Toyota Land Cruiser Prado explodierte in der Nähe des Dorfes Velyki Vyazemi in Pidmoskovye und tötete den Fahrer. Medienberichten zufolge starb die Tochter des prominenten Bürgerrechtlers Oleksandr Dugin Dar'ya an den Folgen der Explosion. Sie war unter dem Pseudonym Daria Platonova bekannt. Die vorherrschende Theorie ist, dass die Explosion durch einen selbstzerstörerischen Sprengsatz verursacht wurde, wie in den Medien berichtet wurde. Oleksandr Dugin wurde als Putins Propagandaberater bezeichnet (wie Solowjow, Skabejewa usw.), aber Donka setzte die Arbeit ihres Vaters fort - sie hielt Vorträge und warb für eurasische Ideen. Im April wurden gegen sie westliche Sanktionen verhängt."

-https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7hZtQOcBy_Q-

Zur Einordnung dieses Senders hilft dieser Link: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espreso_TV


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Analytisch schwach, aber dahingehend richtig,  dass die KP der Russ. Föderation den Angriffskrieg unterstützt. Deren Führung ist aber auch mehr als halbseiden...  interne Versuche von Seiten der Basis,  den Angriffskrieg zu verurteilen,  sind wohl gescheitert. Andere linke Parteien,  die aber keine große Rolle zu spielen scheinen, verurteilen den Krieg auch -  stehen aber ohnehin ständig mit anderthalb Füßen im Knast (weil sie halt nicht Mehrheitenbeschaffer für Putin spielen).


Ich habe mich nicht explizit auf Russland mit der Allgemeinaussage einschränken wollen.
Da kenne ich mich auch viel zu wenig aus.
Prinzipiell erscheint mir Gewalt(bereitschaft) von Rechts wie Links gleichermaßen vorhanden zu sein.
Und prinzipiell sind alle Anschläge gegen eine Gesellschaft zu verurteilen, egal aus welcher Motivlage heraus.



brooker schrieb:


> Eine "eine bisher unbekannte Untergrundgruppe in Russland" reklamiert den Anschlag für sich. - vgl. deine Quelle.


Genau, solls ja auch mal geben, die RAF oder NSU kannte am Anfang (und im letzteren Fall ganz lange nicht)  auch niemand.


brooker schrieb:


> Wer zu der Gruppe gehört, seit wann es diese gibt, wer sie finanziert und unterstützt ist bisher nicht bekannt.


Wir können ja spekulieren:
russische Zelle, russische Opposition, links, rechts, divers, ukrainische Zelle, ukrainische Armee, tschetschenische Zelle, islamische Zelle, Chinesen,  NSA, Taliban, Georgier, Auerirdische oder doch die Zombies...


brooker schrieb:


> ... und auf espreso.tv, dem ukrainischen Fernsehsender aus Kiew der den Maidan 2014 in die Welt trugt und täglich aus Sicht der UKR berichtet, wird ihr Tod begrüßt!


Klar, würde ich ja auch machen, wenn mein Land mit einem Angriffskrieg überzogen wird, wenn tausende Zivilisten sterben oder gefoltert oder vergewaltigt werden oder alles zusammen.
Hey, da spendiere ich doch glatt den Sprengstoff, wenn ich welchen hätte...


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> "Dugin steht unter Schock... *Und es ist gut *| Durya Platonova, Dugins Tochter, wurde bei einem Unfall getötet"
> 
> "Ein Toyota Land Cruiser Prado explodierte in der Nähe des Dorfes Velyki Vyazemi in Pidmoskovye und tötete den Fahrer. Medienberichten zufolge starb die Tochter des prominenten Bürgerrechtlers Oleksandr Dugin Dar'ya an den Folgen der Explosion. Sie war unter dem Pseudonym Daria Platonova bekannt. Die vorherrschende Theorie ist, dass die Explosion durch einen selbstzerstörerischen Sprengsatz verursacht wurde, wie in den Medien berichtet wurde. Oleksandr Dugin wurde als Putins Propagandaberater bezeichnet (wie Solowjow, Skabejewa usw.), aber Donka setzte die Arbeit ihres Vaters fort - sie hielt Vorträge und warb für eurasische Ideen. Im April wurden gegen sie westliche Sanktionen verhängt."


Was ist daran jetzt irgenwie verwunderlich?
Diese Reaktion auf den Tod einer klaren *Aktivistin und Befürworterin *des Krieges gegen die Ukraine, ist ja wohl aus Ukrainischer Sicht völlig normal.

Überingens würde ich nicht soweit gehen, das ich den Tod von Darja Alexandrowna Dugina für gut  befinde oder begrüße, aber wenn es der Wahrheit entspricht, das sie zu 100% hinter den Thesen ihres Vaters stand und sich darum aktiv in der Öffentlichkeit und beruflich eingesetzt hat, bin ich auch nicht trauig, denn ich würde sie als glasklare Feindin Deutschlands, der EU und der freien Demokratie sehen.



> *Dugin vertritt antiwestliche und antiliberale Positionen und propagiert über internationale Netzwerke das „geopolitische Konzept eines Neo-Eurasismus“ auf der Basis eines in Opposition zu den Vereinigten Staaten stehenden „großrussischen Reiches von Dublin bis Wladiwostok“ unter der Führung Russlands.*











						Alexander Geljewitsch Dugin – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir können ja spekulieren:
> russische Zelle, russische Opposition, links, rechts, divers, ukrainische Zelle, ukrainische Armee, tschetschenische Zelle, islamische Zelle, Chinesen,  NSA, Taliban, Georgier, Auerirdische oder doch die Zombies...


... Auerirdische und Zombies schließt du auch mit in die Spekulation mit ein?

Diverse Geheimdienste schließt du aus?


----------



## JePe (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Quellen für Erkenntnisse sind hier äußerst gern gesehen
> (...)
> Bitte schaue oben in die Quellenangabe von mir.



Eine Google-Suchanfrage als "Quellenangabe"? Und eine Seite spaeter dann ein russischsprachiges Video eines YT-Channels, das keiner versteht, wo aber ein Symbol gezeigt wird, dass dem russischen Angriffskrieg zugeordnet werden kann - womit moeglicherweise gegen deutsches Recht verstossen wurde, was aber von der Moderation nicht beanstandet wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Realsatire?!


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... Auerirdische und Zombies schließt du auch mit in die Spekulation mit ein?


Ja, klar.
So lange irgendwelche Vollpfosten an den "Great Reset", Weltverschwörung und kinderfressende Schwabs, Soros und Gates glauben, habe ich das größte Anrecht, an Zombieapokalypsen zu glauben, oder?


brooker schrieb:


> Diverse Geheimdienste schließt du aus?


Nö, war ja eine plakative Aufstellung, für NSA kannste auch CIA oder FSB oder MiT oder Mossad oder 中華人民共和國國家安全部 / 中华人民共和国国家安全部 oder weiss der Teufel was hinschreiben...
Wenn wir alle 181 weltweiten Geheimdienste gelistet haben, dürfte mind. 1 dabei sein, der im Vorfeld davon gewußt hat.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine Google-Suchanfrage als "Quellenangabe"?


... JePe, bitte nutze die Google-Suchanfrage die ich angegeben habe und die findest die Formulierungen die ich verwendet habe. Oder suchst du gerade nur wieder einen Grund mit zu diskredieren?



JePe schrieb:


> Und eine Seite spaeter dann ein russischsprachiges Video eines YT-Channels,


Es ist ukrainisch,und den Titel  sowie die schriftliche Einleitung habe ich in deutsch übersetzt.



JePe schrieb:


> das keiner versteht, wo aber ein Symbol gezeigt wird, dass dem russischen Angriffskrieg zugeordnet werden kann - womit moeglicherweise gegen deutsches Recht verstossen wurde, was aber von der Moderation nicht beanstandet wird?


Ich kann nichts dafür, dass espreso.tv genau dieses Bild für seinen Beitrag gewählt hat. Das fällt vermutlich unter Journalismus. Für mich ist ausschließlich die zitierte Aussage von Interesse und die Quellenangabe wird gefordert.


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

@brooker : 
Das Video ist m. E. von yt schon gesperrt.
Warum auch immer, fake, propaganda, whatever


----------



## JePe (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... JePe, bitte nutze die Google-Suchanfrage die ich angegeben habe und die findest die Formulierungen die ich verwendet habe. Oder suchst du gerade nur wieder einen Grund mit zu diskredieren?



Ich suche die Quellen zu Deinen Formulierungen. Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen einer Quelle und einem Link zu Google?



brooker schrieb:


> Es ist ukrainisch,und den Titel  sowie die schriftliche Einleitung habe ich in deutsch übersetzt.



Ich nehme mal an, dass Du mit der "schriftlichen Einleitung" den Text bei YT meinst? Den hast Du leider falsch uebersetzt. Tatsaechlich steht da: "_Laut Massenmedien starb die Tochter der bekannten Persoenlichkeit des oeffentlichen Lebens Oleksandr Dugin Daria infolge der Explosion._" Von einem "Buergerrechtler" steht da - aus gutem Grund - nichts. Es kaeme ja auch niemand auf die Idee, Himmler einen Philosophen zu nennen.



brooker schrieb:


> Für mich ist ausschließlich die zitierte Aussage von Interesse und die Quellenangabe wird gefordert.



Dann gibt es ja auch keinen Grund, in aller Eile Deinen Beitrag zu editieren und einen  falschen Link zu posten?


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Es kaeme ja auch niemand auf die Idee, Himmler einen Philosophen zu nennen.


Oh, wait, für den Intellekt von Meier -äh- Göring war der schon ein Philosoph.
Für den Rest der Welt war Himmler allerdings ein riesengroßes, stinkendes A...loch


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @brooker :
> Das Video ist m. E. von yt schon gesperrt.
> Warum auch immer, fake, propaganda, whatever


... nein, das Video ist noch da. Ich hatte lediglich auf die Schnelle versucht den Media-Link zu entfernen, was leider schief gegangen ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass Du mit der "schriftlichen Einleitung" den Text bei YT meinst? Den hast Du leider falsch uebersetzt. Tatsaechlich steht da: "_Laut Massenmedien starb die Tochter der bekannten Persoenlichkeit des oeffentlichen Lebens Oleksandr Dugin Daria infolge der Explosion._" Von einem "Buergerrechtler" steht da - aus gutem Grund - nichts. Es kaeme ja auch niemand auf die Idee, Himmler einen Philosophen zu nennen.


Und die Diskreditierung geht weiter!

Dort steht: ich poste zuerst den ukrainischen Text und dann die Übersetzung. Zur Nachvollziehbarkeit für jederman mit deepl.com.

Name des Videos:

"Дугін в шокє... і це добре | В ДТП підірвалась дочка Дугіна Даря Платонова"

"Dugin steht unter Schock... Und es ist gut so | Durya Platonova, Dugins Tochter, wurde bei einem Unfall getötet


Beschreibung:

Дугін в шокє... і це добре | В ДТП підірвалась дочка Дугіна Даря Платонова

Автомобіль Toyota Land Cruiser Prado вибухнув у районі селища Великі Вяземи у Підмосков'ї, внаслідок чого водій загинув. За даними ЗМІ, внаслідок вибуху загинула дочка відомого громадського діяча Олександра Дугіна Дар'я. Вона була відома під псевдонімом Дарія Платонова. Попередня версія – вибух саморобного пристрою, повідомляють ЗМІ. Олександра Дугіна називають консультантом Путіна з пропаганди (як Соловйов, Скабеєва тощо), але Донька продовжувала справу батька — читала лекції та просувала ідеї євразійства. У липні потрапила під західні санкції."

Deutsch:
Dugin steht unter Schock... Und das ist gut so | Durya Platonova, Dugins Tochter, wurde bei einem Unfall getötet


Ein Toyota Land Cruiser Prado explodierte in der Nähe des Dorfes Velyki Vyazemi in der Region Pidmoskov und tötete den Fahrer. Medienberichten zufolge starb die Tochter des prominenten Bürgerrechtlers Oleksandr Dugin Dar'ya an den Folgen der Explosion. Sie war unter dem Pseudonym Daria Platonova bekannt. Die vorherrschende Theorie ist, dass die Explosion durch einen selbstzerstörerischen Sprengsatz verursacht wurde, wie in den Medien berichtet wurde. Oleksandr Dugin wurde als Putins Propagandaberater bezeichnet (wie Solowjow, Skabejewa usw.), aber Donka setzte die Arbeit ihres Vaters fort - sie hielt Vorträge und warb für eurasische Ideen. In Lipnya wurde sie westlichen Sanktionen unterworfen.




JePe schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja auch keinen Grund, in aller Eile Deinen Beitrag zu editieren und einen  falschen Link zu posten?


Wie oben schon geschrieben habe ich lediglich versucht den Media-Link zu unterbinden, damit das Titelblid des ukrainischen Fernsehsenders, nicht negativ auf PCGH zurückfällt. Ich hoffe diese Aktivität ist erlaubt.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

Jetzt wird es schräg!









						Darja Dugina: Russischer Geheimdienst macht Ukraine für Mord verantwortlich - WELT
					

Russland macht die Ukraine für den Anschlag auf Darja Dugina verantwortlich. Als Täterin hat der Geheimdienst FSB eine Ukrainerin ausgemacht, die Ende Juli eingereist sein soll. Kiew dementierte erneut eine Verbindung zu dem Attentat.




					www.welt.de
				






> Als Täterin nannte der FSB eine 1979 geborene Ukrainerin, die Ende Juli gemeinsam mit ihrer Tochter nach Russland eingereist sei. Nach der Tat seien beide ins benachbarte EU- und Nato-Land Estland ausgereist. Der FSB teilte mit, dass die Täter anschließend nach Estland ausgereist sind.


Klar, die verüben einen Anschlag in Moskau und reisen dann in aller Ruhe *mind. *800km später nach Estland aus, was mal mind. 12 Stunden plus sind, während in Russland gefahndet wird und der FSB bereits 36 Stunden später alles aufgeklärt hat, aber nicht in der Lage war die ominöse Ukrainerin mit Tochter an der Ausreise zu hindern.
Das ist wie diese Meldungen, das man ständig HIMARS Raketenwerfer zerstört, wen will man damit eigentlich überzeugen oder hinter dem Ofen hevorlocken?
Alleine diese Darstellung des FSB, macht die ganze Geschichte noch wesentlich unglaubwürdiger, das die Ukraine oder irgend etwas außerrussisches dahinter steckt, wie z.B. ein westlicher Geheimdienst.


----------



## JePe (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und die Diskreditierung geht weiter!



Wenn ich den Text bei deepl.com einwerfe, erhalte ich das hier als Antwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe ich ihn dagegen bei gaengigen anderen Uebersetzern ein, erhalte ich keinen Buergerrechtler, sondern eine Persoenlichkeit des oeffentlichen Lebens als Uebersetzung. Aber da steckt bestimmt "der Amy" dahinter.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

Man könnte auch einfach sagen, dass deepL aktuell kein ukrainische unterstützt, nur halt russisch. Nimmt man den Text und lässt ihn aus dem russischen übersetzen, kommt die Variante mit dem Bürgerrechtler raus, nimmt man ein paar Wörter vor der Beschreibung weg, ändert sich aber auch die Übersetzung, nehme ich die Übersetzung von Google kommt halt direkt öffentliche Person raus. 

Das Alles ist jedoch mehr als egal, weil es ging ja um ein völlig andere Behauptung, wo es um ein Bewertung der angeblichen abwertenden/negativen Aussage des Portals ging.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 800km später nach Estland aus, was mal mind. 12 Stunden plus sind, während in Russland gefahndet wird und der FSB bereits 36 Stunden später alles aufgeklärt hat, aber nicht in der Lage war die ominöse Ukrainerin mit Tochter an der Ausreise zu hindern.


Laut Googlemaps benötigt man für Fahrt von Moskau,  nach Narva in Estland, rund 9 Stunden und 16 Minuten.
Sie hatte ihr 12 jähriges Kind dabei, mit dem sie Ende Juli aus Donezk eingereist sein soll.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> hier gebe ich zu bedenken, das mehrmals im April und Mai die Rede davon war, das Putin Männer seiner 300000 Mann starken "Sicherheitspolizei", die offiziell dem Militär angegliedert sind, an die Ukrainische Front schicken wollte, und die sich schlichtweg weigerten, auch mit der Begründung, das sie gar nicht militärisch, sondern eher "polizeilich" augebildet sind.
> Hier sehe ich den größten Konfliktpunkt im "System", denn die Männer sehen sich wohl ähnlich wie Stasi oder auch Sicherheitspolizei rechter Regime (z.B. Gestapo) als Elite und nicht Kanonenfutter für einen Krieg.
> Allerdings sind diese Männer wesentlich einfacher für das System zu rekrutieren, um an der ukrainischen Front auszuhelfen, was dringend benötigt wird, anstatt lange auf neue Rekruten zu warten, die schwer zu finden sind.
> ...



Könntest du deine Behauptungen belegen?
Du meinst doch die Rossguardia ? Eigentlich eine Art Nationalgarde, eigenständig und nur dem Präsidenten unterstellt.









						National Guard of Russia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wenn du bei Youtube "Russische Garde" eingibst, kannst du einen schönen Beitrag von Welt TV finden und konsumieren.

Die Tschetschen gehören übrigens dazu.


----------



## JePe (22. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Alles ist jedoch mehr als egal, weil es ging ja um ein völlig andere Behauptung, wo es um ein Bewertung der angeblichen abwertenden/negativen Aussage des Portals ging.



Seine Quellen - wenn er denn mal welche praesentiert (und Nein, Google ist keine Quelle sondern hoechstens ein Werkzeug zum Finden von Quellen) - sprechen in der Regel fuer sich und beduerfen keiner Bewertung. Mir ging es um seine Aussage, er haette etwas aus dem Ukrainischen uebersetzt - und das ist eben nicht richtig, mindestens aber nicht richtig uebersetzt. Dugin ist so wenig Buergerrechtler wie der mit dem Schnauzbart ein Sachbuchautor.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Laut Googlemaps benötigt man für Fahrt von Moskau,  nach Narva in Estland, rund 9 Stunden und 16 Minuten.
> Sie hatte ihr 12 jähriges Kind dabei, mit dem sie Ende Juli aus Donezk eingereist sein soll.



Und wenn sie sich dort hingebeamt und den Papageien vom Schwager des Gaertners dabei gehabt haette, macht das die These auch nicht glaubwuerdiger. Radio Moskau nennt binnen Stunden einfach einen Namen und bietet eine Geschichte zu ihm an, die nicht bewiesen werden kann, weil die identifizierte Tatverdaechtige sich praktischerweise in das aus russischer Perspektive unfreundliche Ausland abgesetzt hat. Wuerde auch nur die Haelfte davon stimmen, waere das die beste Performance einer Ermittlungsbehoerde seit dem Reichstagsbrand.


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Seine Quellen - wenn er denn mal welche praesentiert (und Nein, Google ist keine Quelle sondern hoechstens ein Werkzeug zum Finden von Quellen) - sprechen in der Regel fuer sich und beduerfen keiner Bewertung. Mir ging es um seine Aussage, er haette etwas aus dem Ukrainischen uebersetzt - und das ist eben nicht richtig, mindestens aber nicht richtig uebersetzt. Dugin ist so wenig Buergerrechtler wie der mit dem Schnauzbart ein Sachbuchautor.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn sie sich dort hingebeamt und den Papageien vom Schwager des Gaertners dabei gehabt haette, macht das die These auch nicht glaubwuerdiger. Radio Moskau nennt binnen Stunden einfach einen Namen und bietet eine Geschichte zu ihm an, die nicht bewiesen werden kann, weil die identifizierte Tatverdaechtige sich praktischerweise in das aus russischer Perspektive unfreundliche Ausland abgesetzt hat. Wuerde auch nur die Haelfte davon stimmen, waere das die beste Performance einer Ermittlungsbehoerde seit dem Reichstagsbrand.



Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Posten russischer Links, was untersagt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> weil die identifizierte Tatverdaechtige sich praktischerweise in das aus russischer Perspektive unfreundliche Ausland abgesetzt hat.


Jane und Jasmin Bond aus der Ukraine jetzt in Estland.
Und gerade weibliche Mitarbeiter eines Geheimdienstes, spezialisiert auf Sprengsstoffanschläge (Außenteam), sind jetzt neuerdings 43 und 12 Jahre alt.


----------



## JePe (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Posten russischer Links, was untersagt ist.



Damit habe ich nun wieder gar kein Problem.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könntest du deine Behauptungen belegen?


Das ist das letzte mal das ich Sekrtärin spiele, wie Googlen funktioniert sollte bekannt sein








						Kriegsverweigerung in Nationalgarde – gleich am Tag 1 des Krieges kämpfte der Kreml mit der eigenen Truppe
					

Am 24. Februar befahl Wladimir Putin den Angriff auf die Ukraine. In der Nationalgarde gab es aber Soldaten, die den Befehl verweigerten. Sie wurden entlassen. Nun klagen sie.




					www.stern.de
				











						115 russische Nationalgardisten verweigern Kriegseinsatz gegen Ukraine - Kündigung folgt
					

Putins Armee im Ukraine-Krieg hat einen hohen Anteil an jungen Männern, die aus den besonders armen Regionen Russlands kommen. Etliche von ihnen wollten jetzt nicht kämpfen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Seine Quellen - wenn er denn mal welche praesentiert (und Nein, Google ist keine Quelle sondern hoechstens ein Werkzeug zum Finden von Quellen) - sprechen in der Regel fuer sich und beduerfen keiner Bewertung.


Die nächste diskreditierende Darstellung meiner Person. Ich bitte darum die Behauptung zu belegen und weise gleichzeitig darauf hin, dass den Mods hier zum wiederholtem Mal keine gute Arbeit unterstellt wird. Meiner Meinung nach sind beide deiner Unterstellungen haltlos!


----------



## Tschetan (22. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist das letzte mal das ich Sekrtärin spiele, wie Googlen funktioniert sollte bekannt sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe Zweifel wenn solche Sätze genutzt werden,

"Bereits in den ersten Tagen des Kriegs in der Ukraine gab es Gerüchte:"
"Während diese Information nie bestätig werden konnte,"

Zitate aus deinen Links.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Seine Quellen - wenn er denn mal welche praesentiert (und Nein, Google ist keine Quelle sondern hoechstens ein Werkzeug zum Finden von Quellen) - sprechen in der Regel fuer sich und beduerfen keiner Bewertung. Mir ging es um seine Aussage, er haette etwas aus dem Ukrainischen uebersetzt - und das ist eben nicht richtig, mindestens aber nicht richtig uebersetzt. Dugin ist so wenig Buergerrechtler wie der mit dem Schnauzbart ein Sachbuchautor.


Ich sehe nur den editierte Inhalt seines Posts, da ist ein Youtubelink und ein Link zu einer Wikipedia Seite des Senders, der das Video veröffentlich hat zu sehen. Ich habe also keine Ahnung von welcher Quelleangabe du sprichst und was das mit meiner Aussage zu tun hat.

Ich kann nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, welche Übersetzung da jetzt wirklich korrekt ist. weil ich kein Ukrainisch kann, sondern nur Grundkenntnisse in russisch habe. Ich würde aber vermuten es heißt nicht Bürgerrechtler. Ich habe auch zahlreichen andere Sachen über die Person gelesen und würde vermuten, dass ein ukrainischer Sender die Person nicht so beschreiben möchte.

Offensichtlich wollte @brooker aber einen anderen Punkt anbringen und dafür ist dieser Teil der Übersetzung unrelevant, vor allem ist es nicht zielführend einen Sreenshot zu posten, auf dem deepl die Sprache als Englisch erkennt.

Was die Aussage eines unabhängigen Nachrichtenportals mit der Dementierung der Beteiligung von der ukrainischen Regierung zu tun hat, dass kann auch nur wieder @brooker selbst erklären.

Zum wiederholten Male, kann ich dem lieben @brooker nur den Tipp geben, die gewohnten Quellen zu verlassen und sich mal ausreichend über den lieben Dugin und sein angeblich so unbefleckte Tochter zu informieren, dabei dann eventuell den selben Wertekompass verwenden den sonst vlt nur eine Seite abbekommt.


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

@JePe ... mit Bezug auf deine Reklamation meiner Übersetzung kann ich dir versichern, dass ich morgen eine Antwort auf die Frage der richtigen Übersetzung haben werde, denn ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass Deepl.com dort aus der Bedeutung der Einzelworte etwas anderes, nicht zurreffendes übersetzt. Ich werde u.a. einen Native zu Rate ziehen. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt, auch wenn diese Übersetzung nichts mit meiner eigentlichen Feststellung zu tun hat, dass espreso.TV den Tod der Zivilistin auf YT begrüßt: " ... und das ist gut so." . Aber auch diese Übersetzung werde ich, auch wenn du diese nicht angezweifelt hast, morgen prüfen. Ich möchte niemanden eine Aussage in den Mund legen, welche er nicht getan hat!


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> dass espreso.TV den Tod der Zivilistin auf YT begrüßt: " ... und das ist gut so." .


Das Russische Staatsfernsehen und die Staatspresse begrüßen jeden Tag den Tod von dutzenden ukrainischen Zivilisten, viele fordern in diesen Medien ein härteres vorgehen der Russischen Armme in der Ukraine unter anderem auch Darja Alexandrowna Dugina. In diesen Medien werden auch Atomare Angriffe auf die Ukraine, Europa und den USA diskutiert, teilweise gefordert und auch teilweise begrüßt mit all seinen Auswirkungen!


----------



## brooker (22. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Zum wiederholten Male, kann ich dem lieben @brooker nur den Tipp geben, die gewohnten Quellen zu verlassen und sich mal ausreichend über den lieben Dugin und sein angeblich so unbefleckte Tochter zu informieren, dabei dann eventuell den selben Wertekompass verwenden den sonst vlt nur eine Seite abbekommt.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt diese ermordete Zivilistin und Ihren Vater für mich nicht bewertet. Allerdings scheint es nach den Darstellungen hier so zu sein, dass Ihre politische Einstellung und geäußerten Meinungen der Grund für den Mord waren. Und das wiederum finde ich nicht gut. Wer diesen Mord gutheißt oder billigend in Kauf nimmt schreitet mit einer fragwürdigen Doppelmoral durch das Leben.

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die augenscheinliche Attentäterin und ihre mitwissende kindliche Tochter in Kürze keine Aussagen mehr treffen können. Aber vielleicht haben sie Glück und werden nach Übersee für ein neues Leben verbracht.


----------



## Optiki (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer diesen Mord gutheißt oder billigend in Kauf nimmt schreitet mit einer fragwürdigen Doppelmoral durch das Leben.


In wie weit handelt es sich um Doppelmoral und von welcher Personengruppen sprichst du dann.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint es nach den Darstellungen hier so zu sein, dass Ihre politische Einstellung und geäußerten Meinungen der Grund für den Mord waren. Und das wiederum finde ich nicht gut. Wer diesen Mord gutheißt oder billigend in Kauf nimmt schreitet mit einer fragwürdigen Doppelmoral durch das Leben.


Ähm, du redest hier immer von Diskreditierung deiner Person und bist auf fragwürdige Weise, jemand der selber mit plumpesten Tricks, versucht zu diskreditieren.
Dein Satz da oben ist eine glatte Lüge, bezogen auf die Äußerungen hier im Thread als auch dem ukraininschen TV.
Ihre geäußerte Meinung plus Aktivitäten ist der Grund für ein mahngelndes Bedauern ihres Todes oder die billigende in Kaufnahme selbigen, niemand auch nicht dein angegebener TV Sender hat das als Grund bezeichnet, der Grund war wohl eher eine Verwechslung mit ihrem Vater, beziehungsweise, dass sie in seinem Auto saß.
Ich glaube nicht, das man von ukrainischer Seite eine Doppelmoral anlegt, wenn man den Tod einer erklärten Aktivistin für diesen Krieg begrüßt, sie ist eine Feindin.
Und wenn es um mich geht, habe ich wortwörtlich geschrieben, das ich durch ihre Positionen und Aktivitäten ihren Tod nicht bedauere. (wörtlich, ich bin nicht traurig).


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wenn es um mich geht, habe ich wortwörtlich geschrieben, das ich durch ihre Positionen und Aktivitäten ihren Tod nicht bedauere. (wörtlich, ich bin nicht traurig).


Es war einfach ein Mord, mehr nicht und er bringt auch nichts , außer Eskalation.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> *Es war einfach ein Mord, mehr nicht *und er bringt auch nichts , außer Eskalation.


Wer hat das bestritten im juristischen Sinne?


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Laut Googlemaps benötigt man für Fahrt von Moskau,  nach Narva in Estland, rund 9 Stunden und 16 Minuten.
> Sie hatte ihr 12 jähriges Kind dabei, mit dem sie Ende Juli aus Donezk eingereist sein soll.


Ich darf an der Stelle ein weiteres Moment der Überlegung bzgl. der FSB Version einbringen.

Die russischen Medien präsentierten recht genau nach 24 h die mutmaßliche Täterin.
Bevor so eine Pressemitteilung herausgeht, dürften ein paar Kontrollorgane den Wortlaut prüfen, sprich der "Fahndungserfolg" dürfte sich real schon nach ca. 16-20 h eingestellt haben.
Wissen über die Art der "Täterin" und Fahndungsinfos dürften schon viel früher, vielleicht schon nach 10 oder 12 h bei den Ausführungsorganen angekommen sein.

Wie reagiert man als Staat, wenn ein solcher Anschlag statt findet?
Genau, man schließt, unabhängig eines Verdachtes, erst mal alle Grenzen, insbesondere zum "verfeindeten" Ausland = auch Estland.

Jetzt wissen wir dank @Tschetan und google maps, dass man reine Fahrtzeit ca. 9 h braucht.
Berufsverkehr, Stau, Tanken, Essen, mit Kind, Piseln???
Taxiere mal die reale Bruttofahrzeit somit auf eher 12 h.

An der estnischen-russischen Grenze wartete man am russischen Zoll (weil die Grenzen tatsächlich zugemacht wurden) an jenem bewussten Tag tatsächlich ca. 4-6 h, am estnischen Grenzposten wegen verschärften Einreisebestimmungen für russische Staatsbürger dann noch mal ca. 2 h.

Also wird die gemutmaßte Attentäterin noch gute 16-18h in Russland nach dem Anschlag verbracht haben, selbst wenn man argwöhnisch mutmaßt, dass die Esten die dann schnell durchgewinkt haben könnten.

Zuletzt:
Wie wahrscheinlich wird es von einer Skala von 1-10 sein, dass eine ukrainische Staatsbürgerin, die von Russland nach Estland ausreisen will, darüber hinaus, und wenn es nur "zum ärgern" ist, von den russischen Grenzbeamten aufgehalten wird?
Genau: 10

Also, allein auf so eine Zeitstrahlgeschichte hin dürfte die Version "ukrainische Agentin mit Kind" eher eine Märchenstunde a la FSB, denn Realität sein.


Ich habe eine ganz andere Mutmaßung:
Die verstorbene Lady war in Russland prominent, aber völlig irrelevant für die russische Staatsführung.
Daher kann ich mir ein Szenario vorstellen, dass der FSB selber dahintersteckt (ein tödliche Autobombe richtig zu platzieren ist nicht trivial) um einen Grund für massive Vergeltungsschläge am morgigen Unabhängigkeitstag der Ukraine und per Zufall 6 Monate nach dem Beginn des Angriffskrieges auszuführen.
Evtl. auch Vorarbeit für eine anstehende Generalmobilisierung der Russen.


Meine zweite Mutmaßung wäre ja die erwartete Zombieapokalypse, aber das will ja hier keiner hören...


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich darf an der Stelle ein weiteres Moment der Überlegung bzgl. der FSB Version einbringen.
> 
> Die russischen Medien präsentierten recht genau nach 24 h die mutmaßliche Täterin.
> Bevor so eine Pressemitteilung herausgeht, dürften ein paar Kontrollorgane den Wortlaut prüfen, sprich der "Fahndungserfolg" dürfte sich real schon nach ca. 16-20 h eingestellt haben.
> ...



Was ich nur mitbekommen habe ist das sie sich im Haus des Opfers einmietete,  die gleiche Veranstaltung besuchte, 3 unterschiedliche Nummernschilder benutzte und nach dem Mord sofort das Land verließ.
Zudem gibt es einen Ausweis von Azow mit ihrem Bild in Uniform.


"Der FSB bestätigt: Dariia Dugina wurde vom SBU ermordet

(Maschinenübersetzung)

Der FSB berichtete über die Identifizierung der Kunden und Täter des Mordes an Daria Dugina.

Der Mord wurde von ukrainischen Sonderdiensten geplant.
Die direkte Täterin des Mordes war die ukrainische Staatsbürgerin Natalia Vovk, geboren 1979, die Russland am 21. August nach Estland verließ. Sie kam am 23. Juli in Russland an.

Es wird auch berichtet, dass:

1. Vovk und ihre Tochter Sofya Shaban mieteten eine Wohnung in dem Haus, in dem Daria Dugina in Moskau lebte.
2. Ein „Mini Cooper“ wurde verwendet, um Daria Dugina auszuspionieren. Die Nummern wurden darauf dreimal geändert – es wurden Nummernschilder der DVR, Kasachstans und der Ukraine verwendet

Wie berichtet, wurde Darias Auto durch eine Fernzündung eines Sprengsatzes mit einer Kapazität von 400 Gramm TNT in die Luft gesprengt.

Das Auto wurde vom Parkplatz zur Explosionsstelle gefahren. Die Telefone der Verdächtigen sind aus dem Netz verschwunden. Die Ermittlungen dauern an.

Dokumente und Fotos des Mörders von Daria Dugina – einem „Soldaten“ der Terrororganisation „Asow-Regiment“ – Natalia Vovk (geborene Shaban)."







						Ukraine update: Dugina murder and blacklisting of Roger Waters | The Vineyard of the Saker
					

A bird's eye view of the vineyard




					thesaker.is
				




Was soll man daraus denn folgern und warum ist es so abwegig das es die Ukraine war?
Übrigens sollte es den Tätern bewusst gewesen sein, wer in dem Fahrzeug saß, wenn eine Fernzündung benutzt wurde ?

Sie fuhr Nachts und ich denke das da Staus seltener sind und ein Kind sogar eine gute Tarnung bietet.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2022)

Nur wie findet man innerhalb von 24h diese ganzen Details über eine angebliche Beschattung heraus, hatte aber keine Ahnung von dem Anschlag selbst? Wo kam z.B. die Bombe her?


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ich nur mitbekommen habe ist das sie sich im Haus des Opfers einmietete,  die gleiche Veranstaltung besuchte, 3 unterschiedliche Nummernschilder benutzte und nach dem Mord sofort das Land verließ.
> Zudem gibt es einen Ausweis von Azow mit ihrem Bild in Uniform.


Vermutlich sind alle 42 Mio. Ukrainer Mitglied es Asow Regiments...
come on...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Mord wurde von ukrainischen Sonderdiensten geplant.


Behauptung FSB


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie berichtet, wurde Darias Auto durch eine Fernzündung eines Sprengsatzes mit einer Kapazität von 400 Gramm TNT in die Luft gesprengt.


"Nur".
guck dir mal informativ Spengstoffattentate der Vergangenheit an.
Mit dieser relativ geringen Sprengkraft muss man schon ganz genau wissen, wo der Sprengsatz installiert werden muss, damit der Insasse in s einem SUV auch Mausetot ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was soll man daraus denn folgern und warum ist es so abwegig das es die Ukraine war?


Weil alle anderen Theorien mindesten genau so abwegig oder nicht sind.
Es macht für die Ukraine überhaupt gar keinen Sinn, irgend einen in Russland hochzujagen zu wollen, mit Ausnahme vlt. von Putin selbst.
Der Aufwand, in einem mehr oder weniger total überwachten Russland TNT zu besorgen und einen ausgeklügelten Sprengkörper herzustellen oder gar ins Land zu schmuggeln, ist enorm.
Da macht nicht eine Einzelperson, das kann nur ein Netzwerk.
Versuche ähnliches in unserem freien Deutschland, spätestens, wenn das TNT bei dir auf dem Schreibtisch liegt, steht das SEK vor deiner Haustür.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte es den Tätern bewusst gewesen sein, wer in dem Fahrzeug saß, wenn eine Fernzündung benutzt wurde ?


Zeitzünder:
Dies setzt voraus, dass die Dame zu sehr ähnlicher Zeit wie der eigentliche Nutzer den PKW bewegt.
Eher unwahrscheinlich.

Fernzünder:
Voraussetzung: Funkkontakt und idealer Weise Sichtkontakt
M. A. nach spricht viel dafür, da der PKW kurz nach dem verlassen des Grundstückes schon explodierte.
sprich, das Attentat aktiv beobachtet wurde, was wiederum gegen die Täterschaft der Ukrainerin spricht.

Elektronischer Zünder:
Vorrausetzung: Vernetzung mit der Bordelektronik
Da dürfte sehr aufwändig sein.
Eher unwahrscheinlich in einer TG, die 24/7 mit Kameras überwacht wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie fuhr Nachts und ich denke das da Staus seltener sind und ein Kind sogar eine gute Tarnung bietet.


Dennoch haste 9-10 h netto Streckenfahrt mit einem 5jährigen Kind.
Mach mal das nonstop auf der Urlaubsfahrt...
Die evtl. Staus oder Berufsverkehr habe ich in der obigen Betrachtung gar nicht berücksichtigt.
In den 12 h Bruttofahrt habe ich 2x Pinkelpause, ein mal happahappa und 1x tanken grob einkalkuliert.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur wie findet man innerhalb von 24h diese ganzen Details über eine angebliche Beschattung heraus, hatte aber keine Ahnung von dem Anschlag selbst? Wo kam z.B. die Bombe her?



Vermutlich wird eine " Fährte " ihr Wohnort im gleichen Haus gewesen sein und dann auch Handydaten?
Ich glaube sobald man ein Gesicht hat, geht es ziemlich schnell?
Die einzelnen Punkte, schaffen aber schon einen Verdacht?
Am Ende staune ich nur das bisher sowenig Attentate stattgefunden haben.

Interessant auch das eine sooo wichtige Person,  wie der Vater, als Berater Putins usw, keinen Fahrer, oder Personenschutz hatte.
Ist wohl doch nicht so " wichtig"   wie behauptet.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende staune ich nur das bisher sowenig Attentate stattgefunden haben.


Attentate machen für Gruppen Sinn, die ein Staatsgebilde vom Inneren heraus destabilisieren wollen.
Darum triffts ja auch meist Zivilpersonen, weil da der Aufschrei größer ist...

Der Aufwand in Relation zum Ergebnis ist für schon kriegsführende Parteien überschaubar.
Würden solche Attentate irgendwas nützen, hätte z. B. der Mossad schon längst die iranische Staatsführung
ausgeschaltet.
Das Ergebnis über verdeckte Info-Beschaffung ist aber ungleich größer, als dass ein einzelner Turbanträger zu Grabe getragen wird.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant auch das eine sooo wichtige Person,  wie der Vater, als Berater Putins usw, keinen Fahrer, oder Personenschutz hatte.
> Ist wohl doch nicht so " wichtig"   wie behauptet.


Genau, Vater wie Tochter nicht systemrelevant.
Nützliche Idioten, die öffentlich und medienwirksam als Einheizer für das System fungieren und perfekt die Opferrolle übernehmen können.
Daher belieb ich bei der Mutmaßung: Der FSB himself steckt dahinter...


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Daher belieb ich bei der Mutmaßung: Der FSB himself steckt dahinter...



Warum wundert mich das nicht? 😉

Übrigens, noch einmal, das Kind war 12.
Mein Sohn hat aber mit 5, die Fahrt von Berlin  nach Kärnten, in der Nacht, fast komplett durchgepennt.
Warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum wundert mich das nicht? 😉


Weil Russland schon 25x mehr Himmars vernichtet hat als ausgeliefert wurden und schon die dreifache ukrainische Luftwaffe ausgeschaltet hat.
Weil praktisch alles, was über russische Medien posaunt wird, nach nur kurzem Gegencheck in einer Lügengeschichte endet.
Manchmal denke ich, die glauben das alles selber.
Ich würde doch eher die Klappe halten, als solche Konstrukte aufzubauen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens, noch einmal, das Kind war 12.
> Mein Sohn hat aber mit 5, die Fahrt von Berlin  nach Kärnten, in der Nacht, fast komplett durchgepennt.
> Warten wir es einfach ab.


OK, OK.
Berlin-Kärnten sind grob 900 km und google maps spuckt nicht ganz 10 h Fahrt aus.
Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs, real und Bruttofahtzeit auf deutlich besseren BABs als russische Straßen?


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weil Russland schon 25x mehr Himmars vernichtet hat als ausgeliefert wurden und schon die dreifache ukrainische Luftwaffe ausgeschaltet hat.
> Weil praktisch alles, was über russische Medien posaunt wird, nach nur kurzem Gegencheck in einer Lügengeschichte endet.
> Manchmal denke ich, die glauben das alles selber.
> Ich würde doch eher die Klappe halten, als solche Konstrukte aufzubauen.



Die Russen erzählen von 6-8 Fahrzeugen, aber Munition wurde wohl schon einiges vernichtet.
Wie hoch die Anzahl an Flugzeugen und Hubschraubern bei der Ukraine ist, weiß keiner, weil es auch Liefetungen anderer Länder gab. ZB Mi-171, die ursprünglich für Afghanistan geliefert wurden.
Auch Panzer wurden zu hunderten geliefert, weshalb man sicher davon ausgehen kann, daß mehr vernichtet wurde, als rein numerisch vorhanden waren.

Kann auch den Einsatz der Harm erklären, wenn NATO Migs in die Ukraine geliefert wurden.



compisucher schrieb:


> OK, OK.
> Berlin-Kärnten sind grob 900 km und google maps spuckt nicht ganz 10 h Fahrt aus.
> Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs, real und Bruttofahtzeit auf deutlich besseren BABs als russische Straßen?



Nach dem Heiligen Abend mit Familie, auf leeren Straßen mit Tempo 140...
Vormittags in Sankt Georgen.
Übrigens ist Moskau- Petersburg, eine moderne Autobahn.😉


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen erzählen von 6-8 Fahrzeugen, aber Munition wurde wohl schon einiges vernichtet.


Die Wahrheit ist genau "0", glaub  es mir...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nach dem Heiligen Abend mit Familie, auf leeren Straßen mit Tempo 140...
> Vormittags in Sankt Georgen.


Und die reelle Zeitangabe?
Heiligabend vorbei: 22 Uhr???, vormittags heisst auch ca. 10 Uhr = 12 h???



Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Moskau- Petersburg, eine moderne Autobahn.😉


Genau, weil ich die M11 ja auch schon 2x in 2017 und 2018 gefahren bin.
Tempo 110 maximal und ca. 2/3 vergleichbar mit einer deutschen BAB, der Rest eher Schnellstraße.
Das sind "Zentrum" Moskau bis Abzweig zur E20 nach Narwa recht genau 700 km.
Google spuckt dir da ca. 7,5 h raus und ich bin immer abends gefahren und brauchte real inkl. Tankstopp und 3 Zigaretten/pippi ca. 9 h.

Von dort nach Narva, Estland, sind es dann noch mal ca. 160 km und etwa 2 h Fahrt netto.
Die Straße nach Narva ist dann 1-spurig und max. 90 km/h



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles unter 12 h ist einfach unrealistisch.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist genau "0", glaub  es mir...
> 
> Und die reelle Zeitangabe?
> Heiligabend vorbei: 22 Uhr???, vormittags heisst auch ca. 10 Uhr = 12 h???
> ...



Dann sind es eben 12 Stunden?
Ändert es etwas?


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann sind es eben 12 Stunden?
> Ändert es etwas?


Yo, weil mit dem dokumentierten ca. 4 h Grenz-Kontrolletti-Stau auf russischer Seite fällt die ganze Story zusammen.
Dann hätten die Russen die Ukrainerin mit Leichtigkeit herausziehen können.

Denk doch mal nach.
Eine enttarnte ukrainische Agentin, die gerade in Moskau downtown eine Prominente in die Luft gejagt hat, fährt offiziell übern Grenzübergang???
Da fährste doch eher nach Venekiulya in den Wald, wartest ab, bis sich das runtergekühlt hat und lässt dich paar tage später nach Narva-Joesuu mit einem Fischerboot in die Freiheit bringen, oder so ähnlich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (23. August 2022)

Wenn unsere zwei Militaerattachés sich richtig reinknien, haengen sie dem SBU am Ende noch den Mord an Nemzov und Politkovskaya an. Dass es die Russen selbst gewesen sind - Nein, das kann, das darf nicht sein! Das sind doch keine wilden Cowboys, die missliebige Figuren mit Polonium vergiften oder in Berliner Parks exekutieren lassen?! Nein, das muessen einfach die Nazis aus der Ukraine gewesen sein. Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn.

Wer Zynismus findet, darf ihn behalten.

P. S. Falls noch irgendjemand ein Dejavu hat ...


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn unsere zwei Militaerattachés sich richtig reinknien, haengen sie dem SBU am Ende noch den Mord an Nemzov und Politkovskaya an.


Gib mir mal 5 Minuten, kann nicht sooo schwer sein...


----------



## brooker (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @JePe ... mit Bezug auf deine Reklamation meiner Übersetzung kann ich dir versichern, dass ich morgen eine Antwort auf die Frage der richtigen Übersetzung haben werde, denn ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass Deepl.com dort aus der Bedeutung der Einzelworte etwas anderes, nicht zurreffendes übersetzt. Ich werde u.a. einen Native zu Rate ziehen. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt, auch wenn diese Übersetzung nichts mit meiner eigentlichen Feststellung zu tun hat, dass espreso.TV den Tod der Zivilistin auf YT begrüßt: " ... und das ist gut so." . Aber auch diese Übersetzung werde ich, auch wenn du diese nicht angezweifelt hast, morgen prüfen. Ich möchte niemanden eine Aussage in den Mund legen, welche er nicht getan hat!


@JePe: so, es gibt ein Ergebnis:

Die korrekte Übersetzung lautet: "... einer bekannten Persönlichkeit des öffentlichen Lebens ...". Somit hat deepl.com in diesem Fall einen Fehler produziert. Wobei erwähnt werden muss, dass nicht explizit Ukrainisch als Übersetzung angeboten wird. Positiv muss erwähnt werden, dass alle anderen Inhalte inhaltlich richtig übersetzt wurden.

Das bedeutet für meine Aussage, dass espreso.TV, der ukrainische Fernsehsender aus Kiew den Tod dieser russischen Zivilistin begrüsst.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für meine Aussage, dass espreso.TV, der ukrainische Fernsehsender aus Kiew den Tod dieser russischen Zivilistin begrüsst.


Das hast du uns jetzt bereits mehrmals mitgeteilt und ich frage jetzt nochmal, was für dich daran so bedonderes ist oder was daran verurteilt werden soll/kann, aus ukrainischer Sicht?

Die Ukraine und Russland liegen in einem Krieg, den die getötete Frau öffentlich aktiv unterstützt und wohl sogar öffentlich angefacht hat, die Ukraine verliert jeden Tag Dutzende von Zivilisten, was in den Russischen Medien "gefeiert" wird, jedenfalls wird es nirgendwo bedauert, eher ist von Umerziehung, Gulag und Tod die Rede.
Was erwartest du da?
Glaubst du wirklich da kommt das große Bedauern aus der Ukraine, die "Russen" oder russischen Medien scheren sich auch einen Dreck um die Gefühle der ukrainischen Bevölkerung, die jeden Tag Angehörige (Mann, Frau, Kind, Opa, Oma, Onkel, Tante etc,) durch diesen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffkrieg verlieren.

Ich hätte gerne darauf mal eine Antwort, bevor man sich hier entrüstet, das ein ukrainischer Fernsehsender, den Tod einer öffentlich bekennenden Feindin der Ukraine nicht bedauert, sondern eher begrüßt!


----------



## JePe (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Dafuer hast Du einen "Nativen" gebraucht?

Was passiert, wenn man den Originaltext bei DeepL eingibt, kannst Du auf dem von mir geteilten Screenshot sehen - die Quellsprache wird nicht erkannt / unterstuetzt. DeepL hat also keinen Fehler produziert, sondern Du. Gleich mehrere. Zuerst mit dem Posten einer falschen Uebersetzung und on top noch durch das Weglassen der Information, wo diese herkommt. Und DeepL _kann_, wie demonstriert, nicht die Quelle sein. Kann Dein "Nativer" ja gern ausprobieren.

Das muss Dich aber nicht davon abhalten, ein falsches Zitat zum x-ten Mal dafuer herzunehmen, auf den poesen ukrainischen Fernsehsender hinzuweisen, der sich weigert den Tod der Tochter eines ultrarechten russischen Entnazifizierers (finde den Fehler) angemessen zu beweinen.

Uebrigens kannst Du hier nachlesen, wieviele Zivilisten seit Beginn des russischen Ueberfalls schon mindestens getoetet wurden. Sollten die russische Systempresse oder ihre Wurmfortsaetze hierzulande diese Opfer beweint haben, muss das an mir vorbeigegangen sein.


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Wenn unsere zwei Militaerattachés sich richtig reinknien, haengen sie dem SBU am Ende noch den Mord an Nemzov und Politkovskaya an. Dass es die Russen selbst gewesen sind - Nein, das kann, das darf nicht sein! Das sind doch keine wilden Cowboys, die missliebige Figuren mit Polonium vergiften oder in Berliner Parks exekutieren lassen?! Nein, das muessen einfach die Nazis aus der Ukraine gewesen sein. Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn.
> 
> Wer Zynismus findet, darf ihn behalten.
> 
> P. S. Falls noch irgendjemand ein Dejavu hat ...



Lege überall die gleichen Maßstäbe an ?


----------



## JePe (23. August 2022)

Was moechtest Du mir sagen? Und beendest Du Saetze gelegentlich auch mal anders als mit einem Fragezeichen? Denn das ist hier ein sogenanntes Diskussionsforum, keine Quizshow.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Denn das ist hier ein sogenanntes Diskussionsforum, keine Quizshow.


Du, bei mir frägt er auch ständig, obwohl eigentlich alles mit Mausklick im Netz abrufbar ist.
aber gut, ich bin geduldig.

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich neuere Erkenntnisse, wer nun die Dame im SUV in downtown Moskau ins Jenseits befördert hat?
Ha, ich stelle auch ne Frage...

Auch "nett":








						Kaputte Panzer in Kiew: Die Trümmerparade
					

Die Ukraine stellt in Kiew kaputte russische Panzer aus – eine Demonstration des eigenen Erfolgs im Krieg gegen Putins Truppen. Und trotzdem ist die Sorge vor neuen Angriffen groß, gerade zum bevorstehenden Unabhängigkeitstag.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da stehen gefühlt ein paar hundert Großgeräte der Russen zur Show.
Ist schon heftig.
Die Zerstörungsmeldungen der Ukrainer scheinen nach diesem Video durchaus glaubhaft zu sein


----------



## brooker (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist genau "0", glaub  es mir...


Das sagen alle 



compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, weil ich die M11 ja auch schon 2x in 2017 und 2018 gefahren bin.


Bitte um Quellen oder Nachweise.



compisucher schrieb:


> Tempo 110 maximal und ca. 2/3 vergleichbar mit einer deutschen BAB, der Rest eher Schnellstraße.


Das ist eine Annahme und reine Spekulation. Wer sagt uns, dass sie nicht 130-140 oder 180km/h gefahren ist? 



compisucher schrieb:


> Das sind "Zentrum" Moskau bis Abzweig zur E20 nach Narwa recht genau 700 km.
> Google spuckt dir da ca. 7,5 h raus


Dann nehme die 7.5h doch auch an.



compisucher schrieb:


> und ich bin immer abends gefahren und brauchte real inkl. Tankstopp und 3 Zigaretten/pippi ca. 9 h.


Du bist "die M11 2x gefahren" und sprichst von "immer"? 

Es sind 700km, ok. Habe ich nicht geprüft, aber nehmen wir mal so an. Mit was für einem Auto bist du gefahren, dass bei max. 110km/h ohne Tankstopp keine 700km am Stück schafft? 



compisucher schrieb:


> Von dort nach Narva, Estland, sind es dann noch mal ca. 160 km und etwa 2 h Fahrt netto.
> Die Straße nach Narva ist dann 1-spurig und max. 90 km/h
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, wenn du weisst, dass jemand dich kassieren kann/wird, dann schaffst du es deutlich schneller. Insbesondere wenn du abends, nachts und morgens fährst. Pipi wird überbewertet und übernimmt der Angstschweiß. Und wenn sie wie dargestellt ASOV Mitglied auf einer Mission war und ihre Tochter dabei dabei hat, dann wird sie alle Register gezogen und Möglichkeiten genutzt haben um früher da zu sein.

Aber gut. Das ist nur meine Wahrnehmung und Meinung. Evtl. gibt es ja bezüglich der Bekenner irgendwann mehr Infos.


JePe schrieb:


> Was moechtest Du mir sagen? Und beendest Du Saetze gelegentlich auch mal anders als mit einem Fragezeichen?


Wo siehst du Fragezeichen?



JePe schrieb:


> Denn das ist hier ein sogenanntes Diskussionsforum, keine Quizshow.


Dann diskutiere bitte auch ... siehe Fragezeichen.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das sagen alle


Yo, weil du nicht die Kontakte hast, die ich habe, ganz einfach.


brooker schrieb:


> Bitte um Quellen oder Nachweise.


Ich soll Quellen oder Naschweise dafür liefern, dass ich beruflich in Russland war?
die Besuche 2014/15 und 16 auch noch?
Gehts noch???
Soll ich dir jetzt Bilder von meinen Baustellen in Russland an deine Privatmail schicken oder was?


brooker schrieb:


> Das ist eine Annahme und reine Spekulation. Wer sagt uns, dass sie nicht 130-140 oder 180km/h gefahren ist?


In Russland ist ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 110.
Fast alle Infobrücken sind mit Blitzern ausgestattet.
Du kannst gerne mal versuchen, mehr als 20 km mit 180 zu fahren...


brooker schrieb:


> Dann nehme die 7.5h doch auch an.


Hey du Held, du hast eine starke Blase und musst nie pinkeln?
Deine Kinder müssen nie raus bei der Fahrt und mal ne Pommes essen?
Ach ja und Mini...
Die fahren da als PKWs meist nur Benziner, Diesel selten.
Egal wie rum, bei ca. 600 km Reichweite musst du auch mal tanken.


brooker schrieb:


> Du bist "die M11 2x gefahren" und sprichst von "immer"?


Genau, ich bin immer die Strecke abends gefahren, wo genau ist das Problem?
Genauer gesagt, immer  Freitags um 16 Uhr ins Auto um den Charterflug von unsere Firma in St. Peterburg zu bekommen.
Weil dort von 20 Angestellten 18 arbeiteten und der Flug über Moskau privat zu teuer gewesen wäre.
Streiche das Wort immer, wenn es dich nervt.


brooker schrieb:


> Es sind 700km, ok. Habe ich nicht geprüft, aber nehmen wir mal so an. Mit was für einem Auto bist du gefahren, dass bei max. 110km/h ohne Tankstopp keine 700km am Stück schafft?


Nimm dein smartphone oder pc und prüfe es nach.
In Russland fährt man den Tank max. auf 1/4, weil du nachts ungern an einer Tanke hälst -ist so.
Probiere es einfach mal aus.
Das Auto war ein normaler Passat mit dem 1,6 l Benziner-Motor.
Willst du noch meine Führerscheinnummer?


brooker schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn du weisst, dass jemand dich kassieren kann/wird, dann schaffst du es deutlich schneller. Insbesondere wenn du abends, nachts und morgens fährst. Pipi wird überbewertet und übernimmt der Angstschweiß. Und wenn sie wie dargestellt ASOV Mitglied auf einer Mission war und ihre Tochter dabei dabei hat, dann wird sie alle Register gezogen und Möglichkeiten genutzt haben um früher da zu sein.


Ach brooker, wenn du dem FSB glaubst, die suchen noch ganz brave Neubürger-Nazis in Russland.
Evtl. findest du an der Ideologie gefallen.
Das Land ist schön, kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wo siehst du Fragezeichen?


Heißt du Tschetan?
Auf dessen Post bezog sich nämlich deine Zitierung von JePes Post.


brooker schrieb:


> Dann diskutiere bitte auch ... siehe Fragezeichen.


Bevor du hier den Lauten machst, würde ich an deiner Stelle vielleicht vorher abklären, wer mit der Aussage gemeint war, was für jeden offenkundig ist, der sich normal mit diesem Thread befasst, du warst jedenfalls nicht gemeint!


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das 30k Fallschirmjäger ausreichen um eine Stadt wie Kiew einzunehmen?


Die Frage ist doch, haben es die Russen geglaubt oder warum opfert man große Teile dieser Einheiten? Gab es nicht von der Einnahme des Flughafens zahlreichen Videos, wieso sollte man wohl so viele Videos drehen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Gruppierungen wurden bei Sumi und Charkow gebunden, während Milizen Mariupol einkreisten und von jeder Hilfe abschnitten?


Was möchtest du Aussagen, wurden da oben keine Einheiten gebunden, es sind ja auch noch genug Leute aus Mariupol raus?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist der Donbass?
> Im Prinzip ein fortwährender Stadtkampf, Befestigungen  auf freiem flachen Feld,  Betonstellungen und Gräben, tief ausgebaut.  Teilweise " uneinnehmbar" wie Popasnaya und Pisky.


gab es nicht russische Stimmen die behaupten sie hätten Pisky schon mehrmals eingenommen? so viel ich gelesen haben sind da mehre Verteidigungslinien, ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür benötigt man Zeit.
> Das Ergebnis?
> Grausam und erschreckend.


was soll die Alternative sein? 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Cherson?
> Was ist da in einer Monatelangen Offensive der Ukraine erreicht worden?
> Nichts.


man steht vor der Stadt, hat mehre Versorgungslinien versucht zu kappen und ein großen Teil der russischen Truppen zur Verschiebung gezwungen, der Rest wird Entscheidung der Führung sein, einfach wird das nicht, vor allem wird die Zivilbevölkerung darunter leiden


Tschetan schrieb:


> Man feuert Wochenlang Himars auf eine Brücke die nicht zusammenfällt,  während die Gegner schon einige Pontonbrücken aufgebaut haben, um den Nachschub zu organisieren.


man hat doch bis jetzt erst 3 mal auf die Brück geschossen und vom letzten Angriff gibt es keine Bilder, bei ersten Angriff hat man die Brücke schon unbefahrbar gemacht, warum sollten sie die Brücken komplett zerstören wollen

ich habe schon Bilder geteilt, wie viele private Leute mit der Fähre fahren, ich bezweifle das die Russen im selben Maß ihr Material über die Brücken bringen können, wie es mit der alten Brücke der Fall war
, ie Ersatzbrücke kann die Ukraine genau so angreifen und dann war es das..

 ich habe bis jetzt so gut wie keine abgefangenen Raketen vom HIMARS gesehen, du wolltest ja noch ein ordentliche Quelle dafür liefern


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen 20 Himars strategischen Einfluß nehmen, wenn das Verhältnis von 1: 20 bei Arti und 4k: 50k Artigeschosse betrögt?


50k waren doch die Schätzungen vor HIMARS? damit hättest du schon deine Antwort, was es bringt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu Transportwege zer und gestört. Munitionslager,  Reparaturpunkte, Treibstofflager,  Unterkünfte, die ständig zerstört werden?
> Technik muss zur Reparatur ins Ausland transportiert werden.


Meine Güte, wie kann man auf einem Auge so massiv blind sein. Haben die Russen ein paar Lager und Wege getroffen, ja definitiv, aber doch nicht alle. Die Himars performen deutlich besser als die meisten System der Russen, aber du glaubst wirklich die Russen können alles zerstören. Nenn doch mal ein westliches System, welches es nicht in großen Mengen an die Front geschafft hat. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> 100 Schuß am Tag sind zu viel.


Die Bundeswehr beschreibt es als intensiven Einsatz, wv wirklich geschossen wurde, ist nicht bekannt, es wurden jedoch deutlich höhere Zahlen genannt, so oder so müssen die Dinger irgendwann zur Revision. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Die dort stationierten Einheiten,  gehörten zur Creme de la Creme der ukrainischen Streitkräfte .
> So ein richtiger Angriffsschwung,  kann da nicht so aufkommen, wenn man die ukrainischen Stellungen und Festungen sieht, die in 8 Jahren gebaut wurden.


gebe ich dir recht, hoffentlich hat es die Russen ordentlich Einheiten gekostet


Tschetan schrieb:


> Insgesamt kämpfen auf russischer Seite um die 180k Truppen, von denen mindestens 60-70k aus Donbassmilizen bestehen, mit viel alten Waffen, die auch erbeutet wurden.
> Die Hauptangriffslast wird von diesen Einheiten getragen und Freiwilligen.
> Die russische Armee ist da eher unterstützend tätig.


Quelle für dieses Behauptung?


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Quelle für dieses Behauptung?


Rund 120 Kampfgruppen waren nach US-Angaben zu Kriegsbeginn in der Ukraine im Einsatz – von 168, die Russlands Armee insgesamt aufzubieten hat. 93 davon sind noch übrig, schätzte das US-Verteidigungsministerium am 3. Mai. Viele sind kaum kampffähig, da sie zu viele Soldaten und Material verloren haben.








						Probleme der russischen Armee: „Sehr inadäquat ausgerüstet“
					

Russlands Streitkräfte werden in der Ukraine aufgerieben. Niemand scheint den Überblick zu haben. Selbst auf russischer Seite nimmt die Kritik zu.




					taz.de
				




Kein guter Link, aber reicht. Ein BTG sind rund 800-1000 Mann.

Der Link sollte besser sein.

"In Bezug auf die Gesamtzahl der taktischen Bataillonsgruppen, die wir in der Ukraine einschätzen würden, sind es bis zu 76. Ich weiß also, dass das eine der ersten Fragen war, die gestellt wurde, war, ob wir mehr Verstärkung im Osten gesehen haben, und so weiter Die kurze Antwort ist ja, sie haben seit dem letzten Gespräch zwischen Ihnen und mir
 etwa 11 taktische Bataillonsgruppen hinzugefügt."









						Senior Defense Official Holds a Background Briefing, April 18, 2022
					

A senior defense official updated reporters during a background briefing.



					www.defense.gov
				




US Verteidigungsministerium. 


Optiki schrieb:


> 50k waren doch die Schätzungen vor HIMARS? damit hättest du schon deine Antwort, was es bringt



Jetzt waren sie schon bei 60k.
"die hohen Feuerdichte von 60.000 Granaten bzw. Raketen pro Tag"








						Artillerie im Ukraine-Krieg: Analyse des artilleristischen Feuerkampfes
					

Traditionell gilt beispielsweise in den russischen Streitkräften die Artillerie als der „Gott des Krieges“.




					soldat-und-technik.de
				






Optiki schrieb:


> Haben die Russen ein paar Lager und Wege getroffen,



Bri der Feuerkraft sicher ein paar mehr.



Optiki schrieb:


> keine abgefangenen Raketen vom HIMARS



Schaue noch einmal nach.



Optiki schrieb:


> man steht vor der Stadt



Rund 25km, wie vor Wochen



Optiki schrieb:


> gab es nicht russische Stimmen die behaupten sie hätten Pisky



Ja, es wurde erobert.



Optiki schrieb:


> haben es die Russen geglaubt


Nein, es war eine Finte.


----------



## brooker (23. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, weil du nicht die Kontakte hast, die ich habe, ganz einfach.


Ok. Welche Kontakte sollen das sein, die solche Infos Dir bereitstellen? Ich stelle das nicht in Frage, nur möchte ich diese Aussage für mich bewerten können.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich soll Quellen oder Naschweise dafür liefern, dass ich beruflich in Russland war?
> die Besuche 2014/15 und 16 auch noch?
> Gehts noch???
> Soll ich dir jetzt Bilder von meinen Baustellen in Russland an deine Privatmail schicken oder was?


Nein, dass brauchst du nicht. Du hast es nun zum Verständnis und zur Einordnung ja gesagt: du warst zwei Mal beruflich vor Ort und hast Baustellen betreut. 



compisucher schrieb:


> In Russland ist ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen von 110.


Das ist bekannt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Fast alle Infobrücken sind mit Blitzern ausgestattet.


Das soll vorkommen und das weiß der Verkehrsteilnehmer. Wann lösen die Blitzer aus? Was passiert, wenn jemand aus dem Ausland mit 180km/h da durchfährt? Welche Aufnahmen hat der FSB präsentiert? Zufällig u.a.  Bilder von derartigen Überwachungen?



compisucher schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal versuchen, mehr als 20 km mit 180 zu fahren...


Es blitzt und weiter?



compisucher schrieb:


> Hey du Held, du hast eine starke Blase und musst nie pinkeln?


Ja, ich fahre 5-6 Stunden am Stück.



compisucher schrieb:


> Deine Kinder müssen nie raus bei der Fahrt und mal ne Pommes essen?


Wer sowas plant und danach seine Haut und die seines Kindes retten möchte, der bereitet sich vor und da ist nen Pommes-Stop definitiv nicht mit dabei.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ach ja und Mini...
> Die fahren da als PKWs meist nur Benziner, Diesel selten.


Hat sie zufällig nen Diesel gefahren?



compisucher schrieb:


> Egal wie rum, bei ca. 600 km Reichweite musst du auch mal tanken.


Mit Benziner mit Bleifuss ja, mit Diesel nein.



compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, ich bin immer die Strecke abends gefahren, wo genau ist das Problem?


Kein Problem, sondern eine wichtige Info zur Einschätzung. Danke dafür.



compisucher schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt, immer  Freitags um 16 Uhr ins Auto um den Charterflug von unsere Firma in St. Peterburg zu bekommen.


Ok. Damit ich jetzt nichts missverstehe: Fr 1600 ins Auto von wo nach St.P.? Wann ging der Flug?



compisucher schrieb:


> Weil dort von 20 Angestellten 18 arbeiteten und der Flug über Moskau privat zu teuer gewesen wäre.
> Streiche das Wort immer, wenn es dich nervt.


"Immer" nervt nicht, sondern passte nicht zu den "2x". Passt für mich nach der Erläuterung.



compisucher schrieb:


> In Russland fährt man den Tank max. auf 1/4, weil du nachts ungern an einer Tanke hälst - ist so.


Stimmt, es gibt Leute die das ungern tun. Ausgebildete Militärs oder Para'Militärs haben vermutlich kein Problem damit. Insbesondere nicht, wenn ggfs. ein Meinungsverstärker an Bord ist. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach mal aus.
> Das Auto war ein normaler Passat mit dem 1,6 l Benziner-Motor.


Ah, kenne ich.



compisucher schrieb:


> Willst du noch meine Führerscheinnummer?


Nee, lass mal gut sein. Ich fi de es nur gut, dass jemand vor Ort war, Fakten zur Diskussion beitragen kann.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ach brooker, wenn du dem FSB glaubst,


Das habe ich nicht gesagt.



compisucher schrieb:


> die suchen noch ganz brave Neubürger-Nazis in Russland.


Finde ich nicht lustig, von dir in einer Diskussion als "Nazi" bezeichnet zu werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Evtl. findest du an der Ideologie gefallen.


Hier geht es nicht um Ideologie, sondern um eine Diskussion nach vorliegenden Informationen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Land ist schön, kann ich bestätigen.


Das finde ich auch, wo bei ich sagen muss, es kann schön sein!


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 120 Kampfgruppen waren nach US-Angaben zu Kriegsbeginn in der Ukraine im Einsatz – von 168,
> 
> Kein guter Link, aber reicht. Ein BTG sind rund 800-1000 Mann.


Ich kenne die US Schätzungen, aber die anderen Zahlen habe ich noch nie gelesen und auch nicht, dass die Separatisten die Hauptarbeit machen und das russische Militär nur als Unterstützung dabei ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt waren sie schon bei 60k.
> "die hohen Feuerdichte von 60.000 Granaten bzw. Raketen pro Tag"


Definiere mal dein jetzt, der Artikel beschreibt wie von mir angedeutet die Zeit vor HIMARS. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bri der Feuerkraft sicher ein paar mehr.


Das sagt leider nichts darüber aus, wie gut die Russen treffen und was sie genau Treffen. Wie geschrieben, nenne gerne entscheidende Sachen, welche es nicht an die Front geschafft haben.  


Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 25km, wie vor Wochen


Du bist doch eine  Person, welche hier auf mitfühlend Macht und sich gegen Gewalt ausspricht. Warum sollten die Ukrainer da jetzt voll rein gehen? Was erwartest du dort von den Ukrainern?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, es wurde erobert.


ok und wie sieht sonst so aus in den letzten 4 Wochen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, es war eine Finte.


woran machst du das fest?


----------



## chill_eule (23. August 2022)

habt ihr eure "Routenplanung" denn auch bald mal fertig?


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kenne die US Schätzungen, aber die anderen Zahlen habe ich noch nie gelesen und auch nicht, dass die Separatisten die Hauptarbeit machen und das russische Militär nur als Unterstützung dabei ist.


Ich habe den Link oben ergänzt, durch US Verteidigungsangaben.



Optiki schrieb:


> Definiere mal dein jetzt, der Artikel beschreibt wie von mir angedeutet die Zeit vor HIMARS.



Immer noch 50k+. Sie sind ärgerlich, aber strategisch nicht relevant, da zu wenige.



Optiki schrieb:


> Das sagt leider nichts darüber aus, wie gut die Russen treffen und was sie genau Treffen. Wie geschrieben, nenne gerne entscheidende Sachen, welche es nicht an die Front geschafft haben.



Die Russen fliegen zur ISS, schießen Satelliten ab, aber schießen auf der Erde immer daneben?

Was fehlt der Ukraine. Luftwaffe, Luftabwehr, Artillerie, Panzer, ausgebildete Soldaten.



Optiki schrieb:


> Du bist doch eine Person, welche hier auf mitfühlend Macht und sich gegen Gewalt ausspricht. Warum sollten die Ukrainer da jetzt voll rein gehen? Was erwartest du dort von den Ukrainern?



Eigentlich das sie den Kampf einstellen, nach Hause gehen und das Leben retten.
Sie sind unheimlich tapfer, aber das Leben ist wertvoller.



Optiki schrieb:


> ok und wie sieht sonst so aus in den letzten 4 Wochen?



Eine " uneinnehmbare" Festung, lt Selensky ,wurde nacheinander erobert.

Das passt in den Zeitraum https://www.nzz.ch/international/uk...affen-und-hohe-verluste-im-donbass-ld.1690268




Optiki schrieb:


> woran machst du das fest?


Am Ergebnis.


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Immer noch 50k+. Sie sind ärgerlich, aber strategisch nicht relevant, da zu wenige.


Woran machst du das fest, hat Russland die ganzen Lager also alle schon ersetzt?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen fliegen zur ISS, schießen Satelliten ab, aber schießen auf der Erde immer daneben?


keiner hat gesagt, sie schießen immer daneben, sie treffen Sachen, aber sie können den Materialfluss nach Osten nicht aufhalten
Warum erzählen sie eigentlich so oft fragwürdige Sachen und liefern kaum Beweise, sie sollten doch ein top Aufklärung haben, wo sind den passende Aufnahmen dazu, immerhin sind sie doch im Weltall. Wo ist den die neuste Panzergeneration der Russen, wo ist die Lufthoheit und sind sie auf der See? 

es scheint ja nicht alles Gold zu sein was glänzt



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was fehlt der Ukraine. Luftwaffe, Luftabwehr, Artillerie, Panzer, ausgebildete Soldaten.


Hast du die Frage nicht verstanden oder willst du sie nicht verstehen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich das sie den Kampf einstellen, nach Hause gehen und das Leben retten.


Sie wollen ja nach Hause gehen, sie müssen vorher noch das Nachbarskind vertreiben. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine " uneinnehmbare" Festung, lt Selensky ,wurde nacheinander erobert.
> Das passt in den Zeitraum https://www.nzz.ch/international/uk...affen-und-hohe-verluste-im-donbass-ld.1690268


noch ein Artikel der weder zum Zeitfenster passt, noch gegen meine Aussage spricht, weil wieder vor dem großen Einsatz der HIMARS


Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ergebnis.


hinterher kann man viel erzählen, wenn man den richtigen Zuhörer findet


----------



## Tschetan (23. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest, hat Russland die ganzen Lager also alle schon ersetzt?



Weil ich noch von NVA Zeiten riesige Munilager in der DDR kannte. Russland hat gerade bei Artigranaten unvorstellbare Vorräte. Genauso wie an schwerer Technik.
In der DDR standen komplette Divisionen aufgetankt, aufmunitioniert und technisch gewartet in Bereitschaft. 
Bei den Russen wird dies immer noch so sein, wie auch eine auf Hichtouren laufende Munitionsproduktion.
Dazu schaue nach Eisenbahnlinien in Frontnähe auf einer Karte des Donbass.
Sie haben keine Probleme mit Nachschub.



Optiki schrieb:


> Wo ist den die neuste Panzergeneration der Russen, wo ist die Lufthoheit und sind sie auf der See?



Was soll der Armata in der Ukraine? Selbst die an die Donbasstruppe gelieferten,  modernisierten T-62 sind gerade für Stadtkämpfe völlig ausreichend.
Lufthoheit haben sie. Das irgendwo noch ein Abwehrsystem existiert finde ich nicht unnormal und die Nato Unterstützung darf man nicht unterschätzen. So können die Systeme ausgeschaltet warten bis ihnen vom AWACS ein Ziel angekündigt wurde, kurz aufschalten, feuern.
Interessant ist das scheinbar Luftabwehr für Flugzeuge sehr gefährlich geworden ist. Das russische ist um ein vielfaches stärker.



Optiki schrieb:


> Hast du die Frage nicht verstanden oder willst du sie nicht verstehen?


Kann sein. Keine Absicht.


Optiki schrieb:


> hinterher kann man viel erzählen, wenn man den richtigen Zuhörer findet


Das ist immer so, aber wenn der Gegenüber andere Meinungen ablehnt wird es noch schwerer.😉
Ihr seht mich hier als den großen Anhänger des Krieges und russischer Waffen, aber ich finde mich selber sehr realistisch .
Die Momentane Lage, scheint eher meinen Ausführungen zu entsprechen, während es nirgendwo Anzeichen gibt, das es in Richtung Krim gehen könnte.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß der Kampf zum überwiegenden Teil mit Arti geführt wird und beide von den Waffen her ähnlich aufgestellt sind, sollte man annehmen können, daß bei einem Verhältnis von 1:20, das Verhältnis bei Verlusten ähnlich ist?


----------



## Optiki (23. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil ich noch von NVA Zeiten riesige Munilager in der DDR kannte. Russland hat gerade bei Artigranaten unvorstellbare Vorräte. Genauso wie an schwerer Technik.
> In der DDR standen komplette Divisionen aufgetankt, aufmunitioniert und technisch gewartet in Bereitschaft.
> Bei den Russen wird dies immer noch so sein


Ich denke mal es zweifelt keiner an, dass Russland noch sehr große Lager hat, jedoch stellt sich wieder die Frage nach der Lagerung und somit der Qualität des Materials. Kann es sich Russland  überhaupt leisten tausende Fahrzeuge ständig einsatzbereit zu halten oder nur einen Bruchteil, die nächste Frage wären die Bedingungen zum Lagern.

Die weitere Frage ist, kann Russland mehre Lager nah zur Front aufrecht erhalten, wenn das Risiko eine gezielten HIMARS Angriffs besteht oder müssen die längere Weg mit dem LKW im kauf nehmen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was soll der Armata in der Ukraine? Selbst die an die Donbasstruppe gelieferten,  modernisierten T-62 sind gerade für Stadtkämpfe völlig ausreichend.


Du hast doch mit Sachen angefangen, welche nicht direkt mit dem Punkt zu tun haben. Im Häuserkampf ist der T-62 also ausreichend,  die Ukraine ist jetzt also eine große Stadt geworden oder was möchtest du mir sagen. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Lufthoheit haben sie.
> Das irgendwo noch ein Abwehrsystem existiert finde ich nicht unnormal und die Nato Unterstützung darf man nicht unterschätzen. So können die Systeme ausgeschaltet warten bis ihnen vom AWACS ein Ziel angekündigt wurde, kurz aufschalten, feuern.
> Interessant ist das scheinbar Luftabwehr für Flugzeuge sehr gefährlich geworden ist. Das russische ist um ein vielfaches stärker.


Wie drückt sich die Lufthoheit der Russen für dich aus? Reicht die Reichweite des Flugzeugen bis zum Kriegsgebiet oder beziehst du dich auf die freien Gebiete?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist immer so, aber wenn der Gegenüber andere Meinungen ablehnt wird es noch schwerer.😉
> Ihr seht mich hier als den großen Anhänger des Krieges und russischer Waffen, aber ich finde mich selber sehr realistisch .
> Die Momentane Lage, scheint eher meinen Ausführungen zu entsprechen, während es nirgendwo Anzeichen gibt, das es in Richtung Krim gehen könnte.


Wir haben jedoch nicht gesagt es geht sofort in Richtung Krim, du hast gesagt die Russen treffen mit einer Übermacht auf unausgebildete Soldaten der Ukraine, welcher wie Hasen zerbombt wird, was teilweise wohl in bestimmten Bereichen auch der Fall ist, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß, gleichzeitig meinst du die Ukrainer können nicht selber auch in einem ähnlichen Maß Schaden zufügen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß der Kampf zum überwiegenden Teil mit Arti geführt wird und beide von den Waffen her ähnlich aufgestellt sind, sollte man annehmen können, daß bei einem Verhältnis von 1:20, das Verhältnis bei Verlusten ähnlich ist?


Nehmen wir ein solches Verhältnis an, wo glaubst du, haben die Russen aktuell die meisten Einheiten an der Front, von dieser Stelle müsstest du ja aktuell jeden Tag hunderte Videos sehen, wie dort die Artillerie einschlägt und alles überrennt.

Deinetwegen schau mir heute schon zum wiederholten Male pro russische Kanäle an und darf mir anschauen wie um Pisky Leute sterben, aber das sind keine 100 Videos und nach meinem Wissensstand, haben die Russen den Großteil ihrer Truppen das Gebiet um Kherson verlegt.

Ich persönlich sehe aktuell weder einen Run auf die Krim, noch ein Russland, welches eine solche Übermacht zeigt, dass die Ukraine morgen die Waffen niederlegen muss.


----------



## compisucher (23. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ok. Welche Kontakte sollen das sein, die solche Infos Dir bereitstellen? Ich stelle das nicht in Frage, nur möchte ich diese Aussage für mich bewerten können.


3x darfst du raten, welche Kontakte ein Offz. der Res. der Luftwaffe noch hat.


brooker schrieb:


> Ok. Damit ich jetzt nichts missverstehe: Fr 1600 ins Auto von wo nach St.P.? Wann ging der Flug?


So wie immer, Samstag Morgen um 9 Uhr.


brooker schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht lustig, von dir in einer Diskussion als "Nazi" bezeichnet zu werden.


Habe ich doch gar nicht geschrieben, ich darf mich selbst zitieren:


compisucher schrieb:


> Ach brooker, wenn du dem FSB glaubst, die suchen noch ganz brave Neubürger-Nazis in Russland.
> Evtl. findest du an der Ideologie gefallen.


Wenn du dich damit tatsächlich auch angesprochen fühlst, ist das dein und nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Tekkla (23. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie drückt sich die Lufthoheit der Russen für dich aus


Sie besteht darin, dass man Marschflugkörper vom kaspischen Meer aus verschießt, weil man Angst hat vom Himmel geholt zu werden, wenn man über ukrainischem Territorium operiert. Es geht sogar soweit, dass man wegen eines einfachen Raucherschadens Lufteinheiten von der Krim abzieht.

Die Russen haben viel in ihrer Fantasie und dem Propagandaprogramm, aber real mit Sicherheit keine Lufthoheit. So viel ist mal klar.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2022)

Nochmal:
Lufthoheit ist der falsche Begriff.
Militärisch heißt es Luftüberlegenheit oder Luftherrschaft. Jenachdem was von beiden man erlangt hat.


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2022)

Nenne es wie du willst. Die russischen Streitkräfte haben es nicht! Sie werden es auch nicht mehr bekommen, weil immer mehr an Flugabwehrgerät westl.  Bauart in die Ukraine kommt.


----------



## narcosubs (24. August 2022)

Bzgl. des Bombenattentates: Vielleicht macht die russische Führung jetzt ja mal ernst mit dem Kampf gegen Faschisten, wer weiß?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was soll der Armata in der Ukraine? Selbst die an die Donbasstruppe gelieferten,  *modernisierten T-62 sind gerade für Stadtkämpfe völlig ausreichend.*


Von was für "modernisierten" T-62 schwadronierst du hier bitte?
Alles was ich bis jetzt an spärlichen Bildern von T-62 aus der Urkaine gesehen habe waren Modelle auf maximal dem Niveau T-62M bis T-62M1-1 (zusätzliche Käfigpanzerung gegen HEAT).
Das ist alles technischer Stand um 1983/86, aber sich nichts was man noch als "modernisiert" bezeichnen könnte, außer du wolltest damit ausdrücken das die T-62 technisch nicht noch auf dem Stand der 1960er Jahre wären.


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Das mit T-62 und Stadtkampf ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn.
Die aktuell heisseste Front ist die hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://interaktiv.tagesspiegel.de/...karte-der-russischen-invasion-in-der-ukraine/
Gucken wir uns mal google nördlich von Bachmut an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nehme jetzt einfach mal die Straße nördlich von "Soledar":
yo eh, Winterbild aber perfekte flache Landschaften für einen überlegenen Kampfpanzer mit einem dicken Rohr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einzige Grund hier keinen Armata einzusetzen (weil dir Russen haben ja die absolute Luftüberlegenheit ) ist:
Er taugt nix, traurig aber wahr.

Und da lässt man den lieber in der Hütte vor Moskau zur Ergötzung von Putin weiter stehen, als dass man sich die Schmach einfängt, so einen gegen Menschen, die es eigentlich gar nicht geben darf, zu verlieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund hier keinen Armata einzusetzen (weil dir Russen haben ja die absolute Luftüberlegenheit ) ist:
> Er taugt nix, traurig aber wahr.


Der Grund ist, u.a. auch, man hat keine annähernd nennenswerte Stückzahl, die einsatzfähig wäre.
Die paar die man damals bei der Parade 2015 in Moskau hat fahren lassen waren definitiv noch keine serienreifen Fahrzeuge, sondern ehr noch erste Prototypen der Vorserie.

Das dürfte inzwischen zwar evt. schon etwas anders aussehen, aber nun hat man das Problem, dass in den Armata soviel westliche Technik steckt, das selbst wenn man es wollte, Uralwagonsawod keine fertigstellen kann, da die Teile dazu durch die Sanktionen schlicht seit Monaten schon fehlen.

Also selbst wenn Russland T-14 Armata in der Ukraine einsetzen wollen würde, sie könnten es schlicht gar nicht.

Aber selbst wenn sie es könnten würden sie es vermutlich auch nicht tun.
Schlicht aus dem Grund das immer die Gefahr bestünde welche zu verlieren (es gibt eben keine unzerstörbaren Superpanzer, weder beim Armata, noch beim Leopard, noch dem M1A1) und das die Überreste dann über die ukrainische Seite in die Hände der USA gelangen würden und diese ihn genau analysieren könnte.

Sowas will man natürlich grundsätzlich immer so lange wie möglich vermeiden, weil ein Panzer von dem potenzielle Gegner keine genauen Spezifikationen haben immer grundsätzlich "besser ist", als ein Panzer desen Stärken und Schwächen man genau bestimmen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> T-14 Armata


Soweit meine Recherchen reichen, hat es noch nie eine "Massenproduktion" des T-14 Armata gegeben, genauso wie die restlichen Fahrzeuge dieser Reihe (Panzerhaubitze, Schützenpanzer), alle nur Prototypenstatus haben, mit extrem geringen Stückzahlen.

Edit:








						T-14 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Hiernach kann man die Anzahl so zwischen 20-40 Schätzen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit meine Recherchen reichen, hat es noch nie eine "Massenproduktion" des T-14 Armata gegeben, genauso wie die restlichen Fahrzeuge dieser Reihe (Panzerhaubitze, Schützenpanzer), alle nur Prototypenstatus haben, mit extrem geringen Stückzahlen.


Es gibt Aufnahmen von Uralwagonsawod aus Anfang März 2022, auf denen sieht man die Produktionsline des T-14.
Sie waren durchaus schon dabei welche zu bauen, also kann man davon ausgehen das er wohl inzwischen Serienreife hat.
Allerdings hätte es wohl immer noch Jahre gedauert bis er dann auch in erwähenswerter Anzahl in der Armee gewesen wäre.
Aber durch die Sanktionen ist das jetzt, wie ja schon geschrieben, sowieso hinfällig und undurchführbar.


----------



## Tschetan (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von was für "modernisierten" T-62 schwadronierst du hier bitte?
> Alles was ich bis jetzt an spärlichen Bildern von T-62 aus der Urkaine gesehen habe waren Modelle auf maximal dem Niveau T-62M bis T-62M1-1 (zusätzliche Käfigpanzerung gegen HEAT).
> Das ist alles technischer Stand um 1983/86, aber sich nichts was man noch als "modernisiert" bezeichnen könnte, außer du wolltest damit ausdrücken das die T-62 technisch nicht noch auf dem Stand der 1960er Jahre wären.












						Warum Moskau auch veraltete T-62 in die Ukraine schickt
					

Ende Mai berichtet das britische Verteidigungsministerium über das Auftauchen russischer T-62 in der Ukraine. Die Entsendung der veralteten Panzer zeige Moskaus Probleme bei der Beschaffung neuer Kriegsgeräte, heißt es aus London. Zwei Militärexperten haben dafür allerdings andere Erklärungen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich halte mich an das Österreichische Bundesheer.
Dazu wurden die Kisten im Laufe der Jahre modernisiert.
Panzerung Turm und Frontwanne, Motor, Wärmebildgeräte und auch Visiere.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich halte mich an das Österreichische Bundesheer.
> *Dazu wurden die Kisten im Laufe der Jahre modernisiert.
> Panzerung Turm und Frontwanne, Motor, Wärmebildgeräte und auch Visiere.*


Steht aber nirgends in deinem verlinkten Artikel und wäre mir persönlich  auch sehr neu...

Es gab mit dem Projekt "t-67" (glaube in den 1990ern war das) zwar mal einen russischen Ansatz den t-62 noch zu "modernisieren" (120mm Kanone, neuer Motor, Funkgerät, etc.), allerdings wurde das dann auch wieder recht fix fallen gelassen, da es sich im Bezug auf die Kampfwertsteigerung gegenübert t-72, t-80 und t-90 als nicht als ausreichend lohnenswert zeigte.

Ansonsten gibt es Angebote für modernisierte Versionen des t-62 meines Wissens nach nur noch von israelischen und der ukrainischen Rüstungsunternehmen.

Wo du also die Geschichte von den modernisierten russischen t-62 her hast bleibt weiterhin dein Geheimnis...


----------



## compisucher (24. August 2022)

Weil sich Österreicher mit der Panzerwaffe auskennen? 
(sach ich mal als Wahl-Ösi...)


----------



## Tschetan (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Steht aber nirgends in deinem verlinkten Artikel und wäre mir persönlich auch sehr neu...




Das steht im verlinkten Beitrag oben.

"Der österreichische Oberst Markus Reisner bietet noch eine andere Erklärung. "Man muss verstehen, dass in der Situation, in der sich die Russen befinden, ein moderner Kampfpanzer gar nicht notwendig ist", erklärt der Leiter Entwicklungsabteilung der Theresianischen Militärakademie auf Youtube. Denn hauptsächlich würden die Panzer zur Unterstützung der angreifenden Infanterie eingesetzt. "Wir haben also keine großen Panzerschlachten, wo Panzer auf der ukrainischen und auf der russischen Seite aufeinander treffen, wo ein modernes Fahrzeug notwendig wäre", so Reisner. Der T-62 sei gepanzert, beweglich und verfüge über eine hohe Feuerkraft, womit er den Anforderungen genüge."

Über die Modernisierung schreibe ich im Militärthread, wenn du es wünschst.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> . "Man muss verstehen, dass in der Situation, in der sich die Russen befinden, ein moderner Kampfpanzer gar nicht notwendig ist", erklärt der Leiter Entwicklungsabteilung der Theresianischen Militärakademie auf Youtube. Denn hauptsächlich würden die Panzer zur Unterstützung der angreifenden Infanterie eingesetzt.


Oder anders ausgedrückt, die russische Armee ist auf Grund ihrer ultra schwachen Logistik und Fernmeldewesens, einfach nicht in der Lage schnelle oder großräumige Operationen auszuführen, um den Krieg in ihrem Sinne zu entscheiden.
Darüber hinaus freut sich jede Panzerfaust über einen T-62, das spart Javelins für andere Gelegenheiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das steht im verlinkten Beitrag oben.
> 
> "Der österreichische Oberst Markus Reisner bietet noch eine andere Erklärung. "Man muss verstehen, dass in der Situation, in der sich die Russen befinden, ein moderner Kampfpanzer gar nicht notwendig ist", erklärt der Leiter Entwicklungsabteilung der Theresianischen Militärakademie auf Youtube. Denn hauptsächlich würden die Panzer zur Unterstützung der angreifenden Infanterie eingesetzt. "Wir haben also keine großen Panzerschlachten, wo Panzer auf der ukrainischen und auf der russischen Seite aufeinander treffen, wo ein modernes Fahrzeug notwendig wäre", so Reisner. Der T-62 sei gepanzert, beweglich und verfüge über eine hohe Feuerkraft, womit er den Anforderungen genüge."




Diesen Teil hat niemand irgendwie in Frage gestellt und hat rein gar nichts mit den von dir als Punkt vorgebrachten modernisierten russischen t-62 zu tun, um die es aber bei meinen Zitaten ging.

Auch mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich schon im Mai hier im Thread angemerkt habe, als das mit den t-62 aktuell wurde, das die momentane Gefrechtsführung in der Ukraine es ziemlich egal macht, ob man da zur Unterstützung der Infanterie einen t-72, oder einen t-62 hinstellt, da (aktuell) kein Panzerkampf, nach Lehrbuch, in der Ukraine stattfindet, wo das irgendwie von erheblicherer Relevanz wäre, wie "alt" / "modern" der Panzer ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Über die Modernisierung schreibe ich im Militärthread, wenn du es wünschst.



Wieso?
Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein hier kurz einen Link zur Quelle deiner Behauptungen, der modernisierten t-62, zu eröffnen, statt nur den bereits lange bekannten Sachverhalt, aus dem von dir verlinkten N-TV Artikel wiederzukäuen, oder?

Weil auf lange, die Lebenszeit strapazierende, persönlich verfasste Referate, zum Thema der modernisierten russischen t-62, von dir, kann ich hier, wie im Militärthread, gut verzichten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, die russische Armee ist auf Grund ihrer ultra schwachen Logistik und Fernmeldewesens, einfach nicht in der Lage schnelle oder großräumige Operationen auszuführen, um den Krieg in ihrem Sinne zu entscheiden.
> Darüber hinaus freut sich jede Panzerfaust über einen T-62, das spart Javelins für andere Gelegenheiten.



Die russische Armee wären auch mit besserer Logistik nicht zu großräumigen Operationen in der Lage, da es ihnen dafür sowieso schon von Beginn an dem dafür nötigen Personal, bzw. die reine Mannstärke fehlte und besonders auch noch jetzt, wo sie ihre bisher im Osten konzentrierten Truppen aufteilen mussten, um im Süden bei Cherson irgendwie eine zumindest halbwegs gegenhaltbare Abwehr der ukrainischen Angriffe auf die Beine gestellt zu bekommen.

Und den meisten Panzerfäusten ist es bereits jetzt schon egal ob da ein t-62 anrollt, oder ein t-72/80/90.
Letztere sind aber durchaus teurer und schwerer zu ersetzen, als irgendwas zwischen 800 und 2000 t-62, die man sowieso noch irgendwo in den Lagern der Reserve rumstehen hat und deren 115mm Kanone genauso genügt, um auf in einen in Gebäuden von Dörfern und Städten verschanzte Gegner, sowie oft ehr leicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, zu schießen, wie die 120mm Kanone eine eines der anderen russischen t-Panzer, welcher genauso Gefahr laufen würde durch Panzerabwehrwaffen geknackt zu werden.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die russische Armee wären auch mit besserer Logistik nicht zu großräumigen Operationen in der Lage, da es ihnen dafür sowieso schon von Beginn an dem dafür nötigen Personal, bzw. die reine Mannstärke fehlte


Na ja,
darüber kann man diskutieren finde ich, denn wenn man sich die Gliederung einer russischen Bataillons Kampfgruppe anschaut, ist die nun nicht auf "Infantrie oder Artillerie Kampf" ausgelegt, sondern die Gliederung ist für schnelle Operationen von vebundenen Waffen, zumindestens auf dem Papier ausgelegt.
Insoweit verwundert hier schon der "Anspruch" nach Gliederung und Ausrüstung, mit der sehr schwachen Logistik als Ergänzung und den mehr als suboptimalen Ergebnissen vor Kiew und im Norden der Ukraine. Und auch mit der Artillerie Walze ist nun das Ende der logistischen Fahne erreicht, weil die HIMARS effektiv Munitionslager innerhalb von 80km zur Front verhindern, was die Russische Logistik, sofort einbrechen lässt.
Dazu kommen jetzt noch die großen Verluste an LKW, die für die russische Armee sehr schwer zu ersetzen sind.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

> Ein russischer Fallschirmjäger und Deserteur hat die Begründung des Kremls für den russischen Angriff auf die Ukraine als Lüge bezeichnet. „Wir sehen die Gründe, mit denen uns die Regierung (den Krieg) zu erklären versucht, nicht ein. Das ist alles eine Lüge“, sagte Pavel Filatyev in einem Interview mit dem US-amerikanischen Nachrichtensender CNN.
> 
> „Wir haben verstanden, dass wir in einen ernsten Konflikt hineingezogen wurden, in dem wir einfach nur Städte zerstören und niemanden wirklich befreien“, sagte der 33-Jährige weiter. „Wir zerstören nur das friedliche Leben. Diese Tatsache hat unsere Moral immens beeinflusst.“ Die Soldaten hätten laut Filatyev „das Gefühl, dass wir nichts Gutes tun.“...
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russischer Deserteur über die Invasion „Das ist das Schlimmste und Dümmste, was unsere Regierung hätte tun können“

Ich denke so ergeht es sehr vielen russischen Soldaten. Irgendwann wird es noch viel mehr Berichte wie diesen geben.


----------



## Optiki (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es noch viel mehr Berichte wie diesen geben.


Unter der Hand gab es solche Gerüchte oder solche Aussagen ja schon länger und auch pro russische Blogger haben schön öfters den Mund aufgemacht, teilweise aber ein deutlich härteres Vorgehen gefordert. Aussagen vom lieben Girkin hatte ich ja auch schon verlinkt gehabt, stimmt also nicht so ganz, dass es keine negativen Aussagen gab. 

ich war ja nicht im russischen Militär, aber es wird da ja eigentlich viel berichtet wie Korruption an der Tagesordnung ist und wie dort die Hierarchien/Hackordnung so sind, vor paar Monaten auch leicht verständlich für Idioten wie mich, in einem hier verlinkten Video von Visualpolitik beschrieben, trotzdem zieht sich der Krieg jetzt schon über 6 Monate, vlt auch gerade deswegen. 

Von dem Herren gab es ja auch einen längeren Bericht auf Telegram, ich glaube sogar bevor er das Land verlassen hat, davon hatte ich vor einer Woche schon paar Auszüge gelesen, war schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> darüber kann man diskutieren finde ich, denn wenn man sich die Gliederung einer russischen Bataillons Kampfgruppe anschaut, ist die nun nicht auf "Infantrie oder Artillerie Kampf" ausgelegt, sondern die Gliederung ist für schnelle Operationen von vebundenen Waffen, zumindestens auf dem Papier ausgelegt.


Nur kannst du sie auf dem Papier halt gliedern wie du möchtest, am Ende brauchst du halt trotzdem genug Soldaten um eine weit über 1000km lange Frontline zu besetzen und dann noch genug Truppen über zu haben, um diese für eine Offensive massieren zu können.

Dafür waren die ca. 130.000 Mann, die man im Februar für einen Angriff von drei Seiten aufgestellt hat von Anfang an zu wenig und hätten halt nur unter der Prämisse genügt, wenn man, wie vom Kreml und seinen Informationsdiensten angenommen, ohne nennenswerte Gegenwehr hätte bis Kiew einfach durchmaschieren können, ohne dabei auf wirklich hartnäckigen Widerstand zu stoßen.

Genau dadrauf war auch die russische Logistik von Anfang an zugeschnitten.
Man hat scheinbar nur damit gerechnet das es im Osten (wo das ukrainische Militär ja sowieso schon seit 2014 stand) härteren  "anhaltenden" Widerstand geben würde.
Von Süden und Norden aus schien man wirklich davon auszugehen das eine länger angelegte Logistik gar nicht notwendig wäre.

Jedenfalls, wie eingangs geschrieben, Russland hat nicht die Mannstärke für ausdauernde und größer angelegte Operationen.
Im Osten hatte man sie nur die letzten Monate zeitweise, weil man die Truppen aus dem Norden und Süden dort konzentrierte.
Jetzt, wo sie im Süden in die Defensive geraten und Truppen aus dem Osten Richtung Süden umgruppieren müssen, merkst du das ihnen auch direkt an der Front im Osten das Personal für ausdauernde Angriffe fehlt, ganz unabhängig von der auch immer mehr ins stotern geratenden russischen Logistik, durch die HIMARS- und MARS-Angriffe auf relativ frontnahe Munitionsdepots.

Das würde sich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht nennenswert ändern, wenn die Logistik eben nicht für die russische Armee zunehmend zum Problem werden würde, nur würden sie dann halt wohl weiter weit fleißiger mit ihrer Artillerie feuern.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau dadrauf war auch die russische Logistik von Anfang an zugeschnitten.
> Man hat scheinbar nur damit gerechnet das es im Osten (wo das ukrainische Militär ja sowieso schon seit 2014 stand) härteren  "anhaltenden" Widerstand geben würde.


Daran kann man mal sehen wie doof und naiv die Planer gewesen sind. 

Ich habe noch die Bilder mit den zusammengeschossenen Kolonnen und zerstörten Panzern im Kopf. Werde ich nie vergessen. Die armen Soldaten. Reinstes Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Daran kann man mal sehen wie doof und naiv die Planer gewesen sind.
> 
> Ich habe noch die Bilder mit den zusammengeschossenen Kolonnen und zerstörten Panzern im Kopf. Werde ich nie vergessen. Die armen Soldaten. Reinstes Kanonenfutter.


Mit solchen Pauschalisierungen wäre ich ehr zurückhaltender, da man sich da schnell auf das selbe "doofe" Niveau begibt, das man atestiert. 

Du kannst halt am Ende immer nur damit planen, was du an Informationen hast / bekommst.

Wenn dir also der russische Geheimdienst, welcher die Inforamtionen liefern sollte nur Müll gibt, weil er Angst vor Putin hat, wenn nicht das geliefert wird was der Zarenführer hören will, kann halt bei der letztlichen Planung des "Unternehmens" durch das Militär auch nur mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Müll rauskommen.

Ich denke daher nicht das man da die vollständige Schuld bei der Planung durch das Militär suchen kann.
Sicherlich, Teilschuld am Desaster dieser Unternehmung trifft sie auch, da man nicht für "Eventualitäten / alternative Szenarien" geplant hat, aber das ist halt nur die halbe Medaille.


----------



## Tekkla (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> weil er Angst vor Putin hat, wenn nicht das geliefert wird was der Zarenführer hören will,


Das ist immer ein Problem bei Diktaturen; bei faschistischen noch viel mehr. Niemand darf am Nimbus des großen Anführers auch nur rütteln. Es darf nur wahr sein, was genehm ist, weil man sonst Repressionen befürchten muss. Solche Systeme sind über kurz oder lang  immer zum Scheitern verurteilt. Leider gibt es auf dem Weg bis zum Verschwinden dieser GröFaZe immer viel zu viele unschuldige Opfer.


----------



## brooker (24. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russischer Deserteur über die Invasion „Das ist das Schlimmste und Dümmste, was unsere Regierung hätte tun können“
> 
> Ich denke so ergeht es sehr vielen russischen Soldaten. Irgendwann wird es noch viel mehr Berichte wie diesen geben.


Mit Verlaub meine Damen und Herren, präsentiere ich ihnen ein Paradebeispiel, wie es treffender nicht sein kann.

Nummer 1, der russische Deserteur der seine Meinung sagt und hier präsentiert wird. Aber wer ist dieser Deserteur überhaupt? Ist es sein richtiger Name? Ist er wirklich ein Russe oder ein Schläfer? Ist der Grund seiner Desertation die Wahrheit oder wollte sich einer Bestrafung für ein Vergehen entziehen? Ist er ein Kriegsgefangener, welcher sich auf Grund einer Verletzung ergeben musste und nun alles tut um am Leben zu bleiben. Fragen über Fragen. Trotzdem wird seine Aussage aufgenommen und ohne Fragen und Misstrauen wohlwollend medial an das Volk gebracht.

Nummer 2, Die "Marine Corps Gazette" eine Publikation fuer ehemalige Marines und Zivilisten. Diese beispielhafte Quelle, in der sich aktive und/oder ehemalige US Soldaten kritisch über die westliche Darstellung und Inhalte zum Konflikt äußern, wird als absolut unglaubwürdig dargestellt. Siehe unten ...



JePe schrieb:


> Und wer ist eigentlich "Marinus"? Ohne zu wissen, wer da seine Meinung (mit der er recht verloren dasteht) kundtut ist es irgendwie muessig darueber zu sprechen, wieviel Gewicht man ihr beimessen sollte. Ist es ein letztes Jahr ausgeschiedener 4 Sterne-General oder doch eher ein unehrenhaft entlassener Marineinfanterist? Dass er wie Du und der, ebenfalls anonyme, Schreiberling bei den Undercut-News die These vertritt, ...



Nun frage man sich, welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen dem russischen Deserteur und den Schreibern in der "Marine Corps Gazette"? Es könnte sein, dass er was für sein Überleben tun muss. In dieser Situation sind die Schreiber der Gazette definitiv nicht. Man kann es von vielen Seiten betrachten, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man immer zum Schluss kommen wird, dass die Gazette mit Ihren Schreibern eine deutlich vertrauenswürdigere Quelle ist, als ein einzelner russischer Deserteur mit einer Verletzung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke daher nicht das man da die vollständige Schuld bei der Planung durch das Militär suchen kann.


Ich denke das ist außerhalb eine Militärdiktatur immer der Fall.

Aber was sich von Sekunde 1 an gezeigt hat ist, dass die russische Armee selbst mit den ihr gegebenen Mitteln einfach ********************* abgeliefert hat.
Bis runter zum Einzelschützenverhalten und diese Art von Ausbildungsmängeln sind definitiv in der Armee zu suchen.


----------



## brooker (24. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bis runter zum Einzelschützenverhalten und diese Art von Ausbildungsmängeln sind definitiv in der Armee zu suchen.


Auf Grund welcher Basis ist es dir möglich das Einzelschützenverhalten der Russen belastbar bewerten zu können? Ich kritisiere deine Aussage nicht, nur würde ich sie gern über die Art und Weise der Erhebung für mich bewerten.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber was sich von Sekunde 1 an gezeigt hat ist, dass die russische Armee selbst mit den ihr gegebenen Mitteln einfach ********************* abgeliefert hat.
> Bis runter zum Einzelschützenverhalten und diese Art von Ausbildungsmängeln sind definitiv in der Armee zu suchen.


Ich denke am Ende ist das alles sehr isoliert betachet.

Sicherlich gibt es die Mängel im russischen Militär, allerdings wären auch die vermutlich begrenzter schwer ins Gewicht gefallen, wenn die Soldaten gewusst hätten wohin sie da im Februar eigentlich geschickt werden.
Meine, die Aufnahmen und Äußerungen im Februar waren ja nicht selten, das viele gar nicht wussten das sie sich nicht mehr in einer Übung befinden, sondern plötzlich in einem richtigen Krieg.

Hier ist einfach viel zusammengekommen, was dann am Ende in einem, rein militärisch betachtet, Desaster für die russische Armee gemündet ist:

Schlechte Informationen durch den Geheimdienst-> dadurch völlige Fehlannahmen für die Planung -> eine Planung ohne Alternativszenarien / richtigen Plan B -> entsprechend viel zu kurzsichtig ausgelegte Logistik -> Unklarheit darüber was da eigentlich im Februar passieren soll, bei mindestens einem Teil der Soldaten -> Mängel durch Defizite in der russischen Armee -> niemand im Kreml hat die Reißleine gezogen als das Debakel noch mit begrenzten Schaden hätte beendet werden können, etc. -> wo wir heute leider stehen


----------



## Optiki (24. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub meine Damen und Herren, präsentiere ich ihnen ein Paradebeispiel, wie es treffender nicht sein kann.


Herzlich willkommen in der großen Manege!


brooker schrieb:


> Nummer 1, der russische Deserteur der seine Meinung sagt und hier präsentiert wird. Aber wer ist dieser Deserteur überhaupt? Ist es sein richtiger Name? Ist er wirklich ein Russe oder ein Schläfer? Ist der Grund seiner Desertation die Wahrheit oder wollte sich einer Bestrafung für ein Vergehen entziehen? Ist er ein Kriegsgefangener, welcher sich auf Grund einer Verletzung ergeben musste und nun alles tut um am Leben zu bleiben. Fragen über Fragen. Trotzdem wird seine Aussage aufgenommen und ohne Fragen und Misstrauen wohlwollend medial an das Volk gebracht.


Teilweise berechtigte Kritik, aber warum ist der richtige Name wichtig, kannst du dann sofort sagen, ob dieser Person ein russischer Soldat ist. Wenn er ein Schläfer ist, erzählt er also Geschichten, damit die Russen ihre wahren Stärken verbergen können? Keine Ahnung, scheine gerade auf der Leitung zu stehen, für wen ist er Schläfer. 
Welche Bestrafung gibt es den bei den Russen, für welches Verhalten? 
Woher kommt die Kriegsgefangenentheorie, hast du dir die aus den Fingern gezogen?

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, klang es für mich sogar so, als würde die Person unter entsprechenden Voraussetzung wieder in den Krieg ziehen, der Kerl ist definitiv kein Heiliger, welcher aus Versehen im Krieg gelandet ist. 

Mal davon abgesehen, reihen sich die Beschreibung in andere Berichte und Analysen ein, welcher hier im Thread auch schon mehrmals geteilt wurden, was jedoch natürlich kein Beweis für die Echtheit seiner expliziten Aussagen ist. 



brooker schrieb:


> Nummer 2, Die "Marine Corps Gazette" eine Publikation fuer ehemalige Marines und Zivilisten. Diese beispielhafte Quelle, in der sich aktive und/oder ehemalige US Soldaten kritisch über die westliche Darstellung und Inhalte zum Konflikt äußern, wird als absolut unglaubwürdig dargestellt. Siehe unten ...
> Nun frage man sich, welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen dem russischen Deserteur und den Schreibern in der "Marine Corps Gazette"? Es könnte sein, dass er was für sein Überleben tun muss. In dieser Situation sind die Schreiber der Gazette definitiv nicht. Man kann es von vielen Seiten betrachten, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man immer zum Schluss kommen wird, dass die Gazette mit Ihren Schreibern eine deutlich vertrauenswürdigere Quelle ist, als ein einzelner russischer Deserteur mit einer Verletzung.


Keiner hat diese Zeitschrift als absolut unglaubwürdige Quelle eingestuft, sondern es wurde hinterfragt, ob ein Artikel mit persönlicher Meinung, der auch noch Anonym verfasst wurde, mal eben zahlreiche andere Analysen egalisieren kann und somit als Beweis dienen kann, ob der Angriff der Russen von Anfang an nur als Finte geplant war.


----------



## Don-71 (24. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke am Ende ist das alles sehr isoliert betachet.
> 
> Sicherlich gibt es die Mängel im russischen Militär, allerdings wären auch die vermutlich begrenzter schwer ins Gewicht gefallen, wenn die Soldaten gewusst hätten wohin sie da im Februar eigentlich geschickt werden.
> Meine die Aufnahmen und Äußerungen im Februar waren ja nicht selten, das viele gar nicht wussten das sie sich nicht mehr in einer Übung befinden, sondern plötzlich in einem richtigen Krieg.
> ...


Ich bin mit deinen Punkten d'accord, trotzdem glaube ich das man bei einer Analyse nicht die Hackordnung/"Dedowschtschina" und den massiven Mangel an ausgebildeten Unteroffizieren außer acht lassen kann und darf.
Die Ankündigungen der Russischen Armee seit 2008, das die "Dedowschtschina" abgeschafft wäre und die Gründung einer Unteroffiziersschule, waren wie eigentlich fast alles das angekündigt wurde, nur für den Hochglanzkatalog, im Grunde genommen hat sich sehr wenig bis nichts geändert im Vergleich zur Roten Armee und ihren Problemen.
Im Grunde genommen sind sie durch das korrupte und kleptokratische Sytem eher schlimmer.
Es gibt durchaus Armeen mit erfolgreicher Befehlstaktik, insoweit kann man hier nicht einfach auf die deutsche Auftragstaktik verweisen, aber bei der Russischen Armee im Zuge des Ukraine Krieges hat man das Gefühl das die Befehlskette spätestens bei Leutnanten (bis Hauptmännern) unterbrochen war und ab diesen Dienstgraden und darunter keiner einen blassen Dunst hatte, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit deinen Punkten d'accord, trotzdem glaube ich das man bei einer Analyse nicht die Hackordnung/"Dedowschtschina" und den massiven Mangel an ausgebildeten Unteroffizieren außer acht lassen kann und darf.
> Die Ankündigungen der Russischen Armee seit 2008, das die "Dedowschtschina" abgeschafft wäre und die Gründung einer Unteroffiziersschule, waren wie eigentlich fast alles das angekündigt wurde, nur für den Hochglanzkatalog, im Grunde genommen hat sich sehr wenig bis nichts geändert im Vergleich zur Roten Armee und ihren Problemen.
> Im Grunde genommen sind sie durch das korrupte und kleptokratische Sytem eher schlimmer.
> Es gibt durchaus Armeen mit erfolgreicher Befehlstaktik, insoweit kann man hier nicht einfach auf die deutsche Auftragstaktik verweisen, aber bei der Russischen Armee im Zuge des Ukraine Krieges hat man das Gefühl das die Befehlskette spätestens bei Leutnanten (bis Hauptmännern) unterbrochen war und ab diesen Dienstgraden und darunter keiner einen blassen Dunst hatte, was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.


Natürlich ist das nicht außer Acht zu lassen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht mal so sicher ob diese Problematik nicht auch dadurch in der Ukraine wesentlich schlimmer geworden ist, das man in den ersten Wochen gleich mal rund 20.000 Mann aus der regulären Truppe verloren hat.

Vieles was danach auf russischer Seite nachgekommen ist waren Söldner und Milizen, die in eine strukturierte militärische Befehlskette eingegliedert zu bekommen, gerade die russische, ist weit schwieriger.
Ich verweise da auch auf vergleichbare Probleme im Rahmen des Zweiten Weltkriegs auf Deutscher Seite, mit "Freiwilligenverbänden" & "Hilfstruppen".


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere deine Aussage nicht, nur würde ich sie gern über die Art und Weise der Erhebung für mich bewerten.


Gibt genug Aufnahmen die im Netz gelandet sind.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> wenn die Soldaten gewusst hätten wohin sie da im Februar eigentlich geschickt werden.


Das erklärt trotzdem nicht warum man manche Sachen macht die wir gesehen haben.
Das Fehlen Sachen die machst du nach 3 Monaten Grundausbildung nicht mehr.


Don-71 schrieb:


> und den massiven Mangel an ausgebildeten Unteroffizieren außer acht lassen kann und darf.


Ja, aber wir reden von Sachen die jeder Gefreite selbständig können sollte.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber wir reden von Sachen die jeder Gefreite selbständig können sollte.


Ich kann dazu auch nichts wirklich Substanzielles beitragen, weil mir da einfach, wie wohl allen, der Einblick fehlt.
Die einzige Spekulation, die ich anzubieten habe ist, das ich glaube das es einen massiven oder massivsten Unterschied in der schulischen Bildung und Erziehung zwischen russischen Großstädten und der ländlichen Bevölkerungen aus *nicht* ethnisch russischen Gebieten gibt, aus der wohl die Mehrzahl der (einfachen) Soldaten in diesem Krieg stammt.
Das wäre zumindestens ein (kleiner) logischer Erklärungsansatz.

Insoweit glaube ich nicht, das man hier deutsche Bildungsmaßstäbe anlegen kann, mit denen Rekruten bei der Bundeswehr aufwarten können.


----------



## Optiki (25. August 2022)

Unabhängig davon, dass wahrscheinlich nicht alle schlecht gebildet sind. Ist es ja wohl auch abhängig von der Ausbildung und den Bedingungen bei dieser, du hast ja vorhin noch mal ein paar Begrifflichkeiten genannt, irgendwann hast du halt die ganz "Harten" übrig, die anderen fluktuieren häufig, sind unmotiviert und werden mehr "versklavt", wie viele Übungen die machen können und welche Qualität die haben, wäre der nächste Punkt.

---

Natürlich kann man alles irgendwelche falschen Berichten in die Schuhe schieben, aber sollte das Militär nicht auch noch andere Informationsquellen haben und selbstständig verschieden Szenarien planen.

Wenn man den Soldaten nicht über Einsätze in Kenntnis setzt, ist das doch auch Schuld des Militärkonstrukts oder nicht. Von mir aus ist die Logistik nur für wenige Tage geplant gewesen, aber woher kommen dann die mechanischen Ausfälle der Gerätschaften. Warum nutzt man nachweislich Wochen lang unverschlüsselte Kommunikation  usw.

Was ich sagen will, ich verstehe nicht, warum man hier das Militärkonstrukt verteidigen sollte, mal davon abgesehen wurde bei der Ursprungsaussage von Planern geschrieben und nicht von Militärplanern.


----------



## Don-71 (25. August 2022)

Salve,

um mal am den Morgen etwas aufzulockern und etwas über das russische Staatsfernsehen und seine "Stilblüten" zu unterhalten.



> *+++ 06:01 Propagandist: "Ukrainer und Russen werden gemeinsam Berlin erstürmen +++*
> Das russische Fernsehen treibt immer wildere Propaganda-Blüten. In einer Talk-Sendung zeigt sich ein geladener "Experte" nun überzeugt davon, dass die Ukrainer dem russischen Präsidenten Putin und den Russen vergeben werden. Und er hat eine Vision: "Ich bin sicher, dass in nicht allzu großer Ferne Russen und Ukrainer gemeinsam Warschau und Berlin erstürmen werden."











						+++ 01:43 Ukraine produziert Munition für Sowjet-Waffen +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> Eigentlich das sie den Kampf einstellen, nach Hause gehen und das Leben retten.
> Sie sind unheimlich tapfer, aber das Leben ist wertvoller.


Wenn man sich in den Sozialen Medien umschaut und gestern z.B. die Tagesthemen gesehen hat, dürfte das ein sehr sehr frommer Wunsch sein. Die absolute Mehrzahl der Ukrainer hat gelernt und ist sich sicher, das ihre Kultur, Sprache und das ganze Volk ausgelöscht werden soll, was ja auch propagiert wird auf russischer Seite und in den besetzten Gebieten mittlerweile grausamer Alltag ist, insoweit wird da keiner nach Hause gehen, sondern sie werden weiter kämpfen.


----------



## compisucher (25. August 2022)

Flakpanzer sind im Einsatz:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1562720020995899398

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

> Ein halbes Jahr nach dem Einmarsch in die Ukraine hat Kremlchef Wladimir Putin die Vergrößerung der russischen Armee angeordnet. Ab 2023 soll die Armeestärke insgesamt mehr als zwei Millionen Menschen umfassen, wie aus einem veröffentlichten Dekret hervorgeht. Konkret erhöht werden soll die Zahl der bewaffneten Kräfte – dazu zählen sowohl Vertragssoldaten als auch Wehrdienstleistende – um 137.000 auf rund 1,15 Millionen. Bei den restlichen Militärangehörigen handelt es sich um sogenanntes Zivilpersonal, also zum Beispiel Verwaltungsangestellte.


Quelle: Putin ordnet Vergrößerung der russischen Armee an

Eine Generalmobilmachung ist es noch nicht. Aber ein deutliches Zeichen.


----------



## Mahoy (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Putin ordnet Vergrößerung der russischen Armee an
> 
> Eine Generalmobilmachung ist es noch nicht. Aber ein deutliches Zeichen.


Huch? Werden die glorreichen Streiträfte der Weltmacht in ihrer bisherigen Mannstärke etwa nicht mit ein paar "drogensüchtigen Nazis" fertig? 

Oder werden einfach nur mehr Leute gebraucht, um die Hyperschallwaffen anzuschieben, damit sie auf die erforderliche Geschwindigkeit kommen?


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Putin wird den Druck erhöhen und noch mehr Soldaten in die Ukraine schicken.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2022)

2023 ist noch weit weg. Bisher hat Russland vieles gesagt und wenig gezeigt. Und wenn die Russen nicht ordentlich was ändern, dann kommen am Ende auch nur mehr aber keine guten Soldaten bei rum.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> 2023 ist noch weit weg.


Etwas mehr als 4 Monate. Die Zeit vergeht schnell. Und es sieht nicht danach aus das der Krieg vorher beendet wird.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Bisher hat Russland vieles gesagt und wenig gezeigt. Und wenn die Russen nicht ordentlich was ändern, dann kommen am Ende auch nur mehr aber keine guten Soldaten bei rum.


Man kann auch mit Quantität und Druck was erreichen.

Wobei damals die Wehrmacht den Russen zahlenmäßig deutlich unterlegen war und ihnen hohe Verluste zugefügt hatte. Aber die ukrainischen Soldaten sind nicht die Wehrmacht.


----------



## Tekkla (25. August 2022)

Was nützt die Masse, wenn moderne Waffe wie ein Fleischwolf sind. Bei einfach nur mehr Soldaten kommen einfach auch nur mehr Zinksärge ohne genug Material zur Identifizierung zurück  nach Russland. Davon hat Russland mal genau gar nix. Mehr gut geschulte Soldaten für mehr Fahrzeuge und Gerät zu Lande, zu Wasser und in der Luft ist was anderes. Dafür braucht es aber mehr als nur eine Ankündigung und deutlich mehr Zeit als 4 Monate.


----------



## brooker (25. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin wird den Druck erhöhen und noch mehr Soldaten in die Ukraine schicken.


... oder evtl. braucht er auch einfach mehr Leute in Russland, die sich um interne Themen kümmern, wie bspw. Waldbrände. Hier wird neben den Feuerwehren auch gern das Militär eingesetzt.









						Waldbrände in Russland: Lage laut Putin trotz „Militäroperation“ in Ukraine im Griff
					

Russland hat mit schweren Waldbränden in der Nähe der Hauptstadt Moskau zu kämpfen. Berichten zufolge fehlt es wegen des Krieges in der Ukraine vielerorts an Personal, um die Feuer zu löschen. Kremlchef Wladimir Putin will jedoch die Kontrolle über innere Krisen in Russland haben.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Die Motivation der russischen Wehrfähigen, die Streitkräfte zu verstärken, ist übrigens sehr überschaubar, seit sich auch in Russland herumgesprochen hat, dass man entgegen vorheriger Darstellungen aus Moskau in der Ukraine nicht als Befreier mit Blumengrüßen empfangen wird. Und seitdem doch ein wenig auffällt, dass der eine oder andere Klassenkamerad nach Ende seiner Wehrpflichtzeit nicht zurückgekehrt ist, wobei sich die Zuständigen eher schmallippig geben, wenn es um deren Verbleib geht.

Gleichzeitig verweigern immer mehr pro-russische Kämpfer, für Operationen außerhalb der Sichtweite des eigenen Kirchturms eingesetzt zu werden und aufgrund der großen Nachfage sind zusätzliche Söldner inzwischen recht teuer.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Motivation der russischen Wehrfähigen, die Streitkräfte zu verstärken, ist übrigens sehr überschaubar, seit sich auch in Russland herumgesprochen hat, dass man entgegen vorheriger Darstellungen aus Moskau in der Ukraine nicht als Befreier mit Blumengrüßen empfangen wird. Und seitdem doch ein wenig auffällt, dass der eine oder andere Klassenkamerad nach Ende seiner Wehrpflichtzeit nicht zurückgekehrt ist, wobei sich die Zuständigen eher schmallippig geben, wenn es um deren Verbleib geht.
> 
> Gleichzeitig verweigern immer mehr pro-russische Kämpfer, für Operationen außerhalb der Sichtweite des eigenen Kirchturms eingesetzt zu werden und aufgrund der großen Nachfage sind zusätzliche Söldner inzwischen recht teuer.


... und woher hast du diese Information?


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ....und aufgrund der großen Nachfage sind zusätzliche Söldner inzwischen recht teuer.





brooker schrieb:


> ... und woher hast du diese Information?


Evtl. trifft der allgemeine Fachkräftemangel auch auf dieses Gewerbe zu.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und woher hast du diese Information?





RyzA schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als 4 Monate. Die Zeit vergeht schnell. Und es sieht nicht danach aus das der Krieg vorher beendet wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, der Erfolg der Wehrmacht war aber auch ganz klar der Schwäche der Soviets anzurechnen. Als die Wehrmacht in seinen roten Bruderstaat einfiel, teilten sich dort bis zu 8 Soldaten ein Gewehr. Stalin schickte dennoch zig tausende Männer in den sicheren Tod. Wie kleine Heinzelmännchen wurden sie einfach verbrannt nur um den deutschen Vorstoß etwas abzufedern. 

Je nachdem wie lange die Russen noch können und wie lange wir gewilt sind Waffen zu schicken um Russen zu töten, wird der Krieg mMn noch viel länger dauern als 4 Monate.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

Wehrmacht....Soviets...Bruderstaat?   
Muss was verpasst haben...


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja, der Erfolg der Wehrmacht war aber auch ganz klar der Schwäche der Soviets anzurechnen. Als die Wehrmacht in seinen roten Bruderstaat einfiel, teilten sich dort bis zu 8 Soldaten ein Gewehr. Stalin schickte dennoch zig tausende Männer in den sicheren Tod. Wie kleine Heinzelmännchen wurden sie einfach verbrannt nur um den deutschen Vorstoß etwas abzufedern.
> 
> Je nachdem wie lange die Russen noch können und wie lange wir gewilt sind Waffen zu schicken um Russen zu töten, wird der Krieg mMn noch viel länger dauern als 4 Monate.


... 4 Monate? Die USA plant bereits mehrere Jahre ein.

www.rnd.de/politik/ukraine-usa-wollen-drei-milliarden-fuer-waffen-und-ausbildung-geben-W3ZFIAGWFXUV243TYVTP6SRSJA.html


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wehrmacht....Soviets...Bruderstaat?
> Muss was verpasst haben...


Echt ? Dann google mal 2.WK


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Echt ? Dann google mal 2.WK


Brauch ich nicht, III. Reich und Sowjetunion waren diametral in der Ideologie.
Historisch in Hinblick auf den Molotov-Ribbentrop Pakt sprich man von einem Abkommen zw. den größten ideologischen Feinden. 
Ein Kernziel des III. Reiches war die völlige Vernichtung des russischen Staates.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und woher hast du diese Information?


Das würde mich tatsächlich auch interessieren @Mahoy


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, III. Reich und Sowjetunion waren diametral in der Ideologie.
> Historisch in Hinblick auf den Molotov-Ribbentrop Pakt sprich man von einem Abkommen zw. den größten ideologischen Feinden.
> Ein Kernziel des III. Reiches war die völlige Vernichtung des russischen Staates.


Und was genau denkst du nun verpasst zu haben ? 

Der gemeinsame Angriff auf alleiirte Staaten war eine quasi Kriegserklärung Dlands und Russlands an den Westen, und gilt deshalb auch als ofizielle Eröffnungszeitpunkt des 2.WK. Eine Vereinigung von zwei Schurkenstaaten gg die freie Welt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> noch viel länger dauern als 4 Monate.


Kommt darauf an wie lange die ukrainischen Soldaten gewillt sind sich zerbomben zu lassen.
Die Bilder von dort sind schrecklich.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und was genau denkst du nun verpasst zu haben ?
> 
> Der gemeinsame Angriff auf alleiirte Staaten war eine quasi Kriegserklärung Dlands und Russlands an den Westen, und gilt deshalb auch als ofizielle Eröffnungszeitpunkt des 2.WK. Eine Vereinigung von zwei Schurkenstaaten gg die freie Welt.



Mach doch im richtigen Thread die Diskussion auf?
Auf jeden Fall hast du dich da irgendwie verirrt.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie lange die ukrainischen Soldaten gewillt sind sich zerbomben zu lassen.
> Die Bilder von dort sind schrecklich.


So lange die Russen Kinder vergewaltigen und abknallen werden die Ukrainer auch nicht aufhören dem Russen die Hölle näher zu bringen. Ausserdem sind die Ukrainer doch ziemlich gut darin diese Barbarenhorde ins Jenseits zu befördern. Das wird noch ganz lange so gehen dass täglich 3-4 mal mehr Russen den Tod finden als bei den Ukrainern, und ein Mitgrund dafür ist der nächste Absatz.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mach doch im richtigen Thread die Diskussion auf?
> Auf jeden Fall hast du dich da irgendwie verirrt.



Was für eine Diskussion ? Kern der Aussage ist doch der dass Stalin wissenhaft und schonungslos hundert tausende der eigenen Männer in einen sinnlosen Tod schickte. Was macht Putin ? Genau..

Ich bin übrigens nicht verwirrt, wenn dann müssen tausende Historiker weltweit sehr verwirrt sein deren Aussage ich mich hier bediene. 

Da ich schon ahne welche lustige Auffassung vom 2.WK du haben wirst, nehme ich das verwirrt sein mal mit einem Lächeln


----------



## Tschetan (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> dass täglich 3-4 mal mehr Russen den Tod finden als bei den Ukrainern,


Du meinst also das bei einer Überlegenheit, nur bei der Arti, von 20:1, die Verluste der Russen 3mal höher sind, als die ukrainischen?









						Geheimdienstbericht: Russland im Donbass bei der Artillerie 20 zu 1 überlegen
					

Düsteres Bild im Krieg gegen Russland: Ukrainischen und westlichen Geheimdienstler zufolge hat Kiew derzeit kein Mittel, um Fernwaffen der Russen zu bekämpfen.




					www.stern.de
				




Das war Anfang Juni und meinst du es hat sich grundlegend etwas geändert ?

Wie kommst du also auf deine Zahlen? Vergiß auch nicht die Überlegenheit bei der Luftwaffe, Präzisionsfernwaffen, schweren Waffen. 
.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und woher hast du diese Information?


Diesmal aus unserem eigenen Haus. Das Paper ist formal immer noch zugangsbeschränkt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit jetzt unbedingt vertrauliche oder auch nur neue Informationen weitergegeben habe.

Dass die Separatisten kein Interesse haben, über die Grenzen ihrer Gebiete hinaus für Russland aktiv zu werden stand bereits letzte Woche in allen Zeitungen. Dass das russische Verteidigungsministerium keine oder nur lückenhafte Angaben zum Verbleib von Soldaten macht sogar noch früher.

Und das mit den ausbleibenden Blumengrüßen ist seit einem halben Jahr allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Tschetan (26. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass die Separatisten kein Interesse haben, über die Grenzen ihrer Gebiete hinaus


Du meinst das Leute aus Lugansk nicht in Donezk usw kämpfen wollen und den Krieg als beendet ansehen?


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst also das bei einer Überlegenheit, nur bei der Arti, von 20:1, die Verluste der Russen 3mal höher sind, als die ukrainischen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Überlegenheit ist doch nur auf dem Pappier, oder können die Russen neuerdings ihren Massenvoreil im Feld irgendwie einbringen ? Krieg ist in erster Linie Art und Weise und nicht die Masse, und hier spricht das Verhältnis eindeutig für die Ukrainer.

Was sich mMn grundlegend geändert hat ist dass die Ukrainer die Vorteile eines langen Stellungskrieges erkennen. Zumindest sind sie abgebrüht genug um statt jetzt einen riskanten Gegenangriff zu starten, die Initiative den desolaten Russen zu überlassen, die den Angriff mitlerweile als Bürde erachten. Kurz: Die Russen werden weiter Tag für Tag ausgeblutet und erleiden Verluste die sie in der Summe nicht mehr lange tragen können. Art und Weise eben.

Und weil du im späteren Post Lugansk erwähnst: Ich hörte dass von dieser Seperatistengruppe fast keiner mehr übrig ist. Ein großer Teil wurde eh zum Kämpfen gezwungen und im Laufe der Wochen leistette die ukrainische Armee ganze Arbeit an ihnen. Ergo wurden sie nur "befreit" um für Putin als Kanonenfutter zu dienen. Befreit um zu sterben. Und wieder, Art und Weise...


----------



## Tschetan (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Überlegenheit ist doch nur auf dem Pappier, oder können die Russen neuerdings ihren Massenvoreil im Feld irgendwie einbringen ? Krieg ist in erster Linie Art und Weise und nicht die Masse, und hier spricht das Verhältnis eindeutig für die Ukrainer.
> 
> Was sich mMn grundlegend geändert hat ist dass die Ukrainer die Vorteile eines langen Stellungskrieges erkennen. Zumindest sind sie abgebrüht genug um statt jetzt einen riskanten Gegenangriff zu starten, die Initiative den desolaten Russen zu überlassen, die den Angriff mitlerweile als Bürde erachten. Kurz: Die Russen werden weiter Tag für Tag ausgeblutet und erleiden Verluste die sie in der Summe nicht mehr lange tragen können. Art und Weise eben.
> 
> Und weil du im späteren Post Lugansk erwähnst: Ich hörte dass von dieser Seperatistengruppe fast keiner mehr übrig ist. Ein großer Teil wurde eh zum Kämpfen gezwungen und im Laufe der Wochen leistette die ukrainische Armee ganze Arbeit an ihnen. Ergo wurden sie nur "befreit" um für Putin als Kanonenfutter zu dienen. Befreit um zu sterben. Und wieder, Art und Weise...



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir nicht folgen.
Für mich sieht der Krieg so aus, daß die Russen die ukrainischen Stellungen beschießen,  bis dort die Drohnen nichts mehr erspähen. Dann rücken Trupps zur Erkundung und Besetzung vor.
Rührt sich etwas,  schießt die Arti erneut.

Angriffe der Ukrainer, brechen im Feuer von Arti und Tos-1A zusammen.
Bei der Art des Kampfes, "reduziert" man Verluste auf ein Minimum.

Ich finde es schrecklich und ich glaube nicht an hohe Moral, wenn das Wochenlang schon so geht, eher ist man zermürbt und fühlt sich hilflos. Da gibt es nichts was Heldenhaft ist, wenn du im Graben liegst und es ständig " rumst" es in deiner Nähe...


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> So lange die Russen Kinder vergewaltigen und abknallen ...


... sorry das ich hier wieder nachfrage, aber wo hast du das denn gelesen?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das wird noch ganz lange so gehen dass täglich 3-4 mal mehr Russen den Tod finden als bei den Ukrainern,


... auch hier muss ich das leider hinterfragen.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sorry das ich hier wieder nachfrage, aber wo hast du das denn gelesen?


Bitte sehr:




__





						Kontinuum des Leids
					

In der Ukraine häufen sich Berichte über Vergewaltigungen durch russische Armeeangehörige. Sexualisierte Gewalt ist inzwischen als Kriegsverbrechen anerkannt – wenn sie bewiesen werden kann.




					www.amnesty.de


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und wo steht da bitte, dass Kinder vergewaltigt werden oder wurden?


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir nicht folgen.
> Für mich sieht der Krieg so aus, daß die Russen die ukrainischen Stellungen beschießen,  bis dort die Drohnen nichts mehr erspähen. Dann rücken Trupps zur Erkundung und Besetzung vor.
> Rührt sich etwas,  schießt die Arti erneut.
> 
> ...


Dass du mir nicht folgen kannst ist mir schon aufgefallen als du mich anschriebst und wir uns ne Weile per PN unterhielten. Lief ja ganz nett, dennoch bleibt das Resultat dass du mächtig auf dem Holzdampfer bist. Laut deinen Worten war der Abzug der Russen vor Kiew ja schon fast ein russischer Sieg lol
Dass du so wie der andere Kollege hier diesen Krieg ach so schrecklich findet, gegenüber euren Inhalten, wirkt für meine Äuglein auch nicht gerade glaubhaft.

Die Trupps der Russen die zur Besetzung oder zum Auskundschaften ausfahren unterliegen massivsten Verlusten. Jede Bewegung der Russen praktisch wird begleitet von Verlusten, solchen wie zB fast 40% Verlust aller motirisierten Einheiten die hier im Einsatz waren, in gerade mal 5 Monaten. Genau so läuft der Krieg bisher, die Russen fallen für jeden Zentimeter Gebietsgewinn und sind mit ihrer Armee nichteinmal im Traum dazu im Stande den ukrainischen Staat einzunehmen.



brooker schrieb:


> ... sorry das ich hier wieder nachfrage, aber wo hast du das denn gelesen?



Frag ruhig, ich habe es überall gelesen. Und Gegenfrage:

Wie konnte dir das denn entgehen ???


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

Ist es nicht vollkommen unerheblich ob nun Kinder oder Erwachsene vergewaltigt werden? 

So oder so Beides maximal zum kotzen


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und wo steht da bitte, dass Kinder vergewaltigt werden oder wurden?


Überall wie gesagt, auch hier zB : https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/new-cases-rape-torture-ukrainian-27049052

Merke es dir diesmal bitte sonst müssen wir dir in eine Woche wieder verklickern dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vollkommen unerheblich ob nun Kinder oder Erwachsene vergewaltigt werden?
> 
> So oder so Beides maximal zum kotzen


Ist es, zb über 70 jährige Omis tod aufgefunden mit Telefonhörer in der Mumu, rein zufällig nach Abzug der Russen. Und so was Tag für Tag in sämtlichen durch Russen besetzten Gebieten, und keinesfalls nur in Butscha. Laut Zeugen hört man in sämtlichen durch Russen besetzten Kleinstädten mehrmals am tag Frauenschreie.

Aber wenn wir nach Brokers Logik gehen rufen die Frauen ja vlt nur: Hurra unsere Befreier sind da ! 

...


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass du mir nicht folgen kannst ist mir schon aufgefallen als du mich anschriebst und wir uns ne Weile per PN unterhielten. Lief ja ganz nett, dennoch bleibt das Resultat dass du mächtig auf dem Holzdampfer bist. Laut deinen Worten war der Abzug der Russen vor Kiew ja schon fast ein russischer Sieg lol
> Dass du so wie der andere Kollege hier diesen Krieg ach so schrecklich findet, gegenüber euren Inhalten, wirkt für meine Äuglein auch nicht gerade glaubhaft.
> 
> Die Trupps der Russen die zur Besetzung oder zum Auskundschaften ausfahren unterliegen massivsten Verlusten. Jede Bewegung der Russen praktisch wird begleitet von Verlusten, solchen wie zB fast 40% Verlust aller motirisierten Einheiten die hier im Einsatz waren, in gerade mal 5 Monaten. Genau so läuft der Krieg bisher, die Russen fallen für jeden Zentimeter Gebietsgewinn und sind mit ihrer Armee nichteinmal im Traum dazu im Stande den ukrainischen Staat einzunehmen.
> ...


... reicht es mittlerweile als Quelle zu sagen, "ich habe es überall gelesen" oder "es kommt aus unserem Hause"?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vollkommen unerheblich ob nun Kinder oder Erwachsene vergewaltigt werden?
> 
> So oder so Beides maximal zum kotzen


Vergewaltung ist zum *otzen! Ganz genau. Und leider, und sagt die höchst offizielle Quelle auch, gibt es Vergewaltigung in beinahe jeder kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung. Auch das ist zum *otzen. Aber ich finde es macht doch einen Unterschied, ob eine Frau oder Kinder vergewaltigt werden. Das sieht die deutsche Gesetzgebung übrigens auch so, den Kinder sind besonders schutzbedürftig.


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was sich mMn grundlegend geändert hat ist dass die Ukrainer die Vorteile eines langen Stellungskrieges erkennen.


Es gibt keine Vorteile eines langen Stellungskrieges, beiden Seiten fehlt nur die Kraft und das Momentum in die Offensive zu gehen.
Und wenn man sich die Verluste beider Seiten ansieht ist das ne reine Materialschlacht und nichtmal eine "Blutpumpe".


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

Müssen wir hier jetzt wirklich die Art und Anzahl der Kriegsverbrechen russischer Soldaten erörtern? 

Manchmal kann man es auch einfach mal gut sein lassen und muss nicht jedes Haar auf der Zunge bis zum Umfallen zu Ende diskutieren


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Müssen wir hier jetzt wirklich die Art und Anzahl der Kriegsverbrechen russischer Soldaten erörtern?
> 
> Manchmal kann man es auch einfach mal gut sein lassen und muss nicht jedes Haar auf der Zunge bis zum Umfallen zu Ende diskutieren


... wenn da "Vergewaltigung" gestanden hätte, hätte ich nicht nachgefragt. Wenn da "Frauen vergewaltigt" gestanden hätte, hätte ich nicht nachgefragt. Aber wenn da nur steht, dass "Kinder" vergewaltigt werden. Dann frage ich nach. Und siehe da, die angegebene höchst amtliche Quelle beinhaltet das auch nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Vorteile eines langen Stellungskrieges, beiden Seiten fehlt nur die Kraft und das Momentum in die Offensive zu gehen.
> Und wenn man sich die Verluste beider Seiten ansieht ist das ne reine Materialschlacht und nichtmal eine "Blutpumpe".


Seit über 2 Wochen schon können die Ukrainer in die Offensive gehen, tuen es aber nicht großartig. Vorteilhafter ist es für sie die Russen weiter gegen die Wand rennen zu lassen. Da die Russen weitaus größere logistische Probleme haben und langfristig eindeutig die schlechteren Karten, erübrigt sich hier die Frage wer mehr Vorteil vom Stellungskrieg hat. Paralel dazu geht doch die russische Wirtschaft gefühlt eher zehn mal unter als dass wir im nächsten Sommer noch russische Panzer in der Ukraine sehen.


----------



## Tschetan (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> die Russen fallen für jeden Zentimeter Gebietsgewinn und sind mit ihrer Armee nichteinmal im Traum dazu im Stande den ukrainischen Staat einzunehmen.



Wir haben uns gut ausgetauscht und so sollte es sein.
Ja, mir tun die Toten auf beiden Seiten leid und ich empfinde keine Freude über irgendein Opfer.
Was ich hier vertrete, ist die Ansicht, das dieser Kampf sinnlos ist und nur unnütze Opfer erfordert, auch das mit jedem Tag die Verhandlungsmasse für die Ukraine schrumpft.

Ich nehme auch nicht Videos als absolute Infoquelle, sondern sehe sie eher als Bestätigung meiner Ansichten.
Krieg ist zum großen Teil reine Mathematik und da sehen die Zahlen für die Ukraine einfach mies aus.
Es ist nicht Hollywood, mit harten Spezialeinheiten, oder John Rambo der alles abräumt.

Sie müssen nicht nur Waffen ranschaffen,  sondern Munition, Proviant, Rekruten usw. Das alles unter den Augen von Satelliten,  Drohnen,  Luftaufklärung. Dazu ein weites Netzt an Informanten, Funkaufklärung usw.
Glaubst du wirklich das die ganzen Geschosse der Russen irgendwo auf der Wiese landen ?

Du erklärst das ich Kiew zu einem " Sieg" erklären will, aber das stimmt nicht.
Ich will nur anmerken das es auch Finten und Täuschungen im Krieg gibt und ich 30k leichter Truppen vor Kiew als solche sehe.
Auch behaupte ich das es nicht nur einen Plan in Armeen gibt. Dazu sind Operationen viel zu unübersehbar.

Diesen Beitrag finde ich sehr überzeugend. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WYdfOLd-qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber wenn da nur steht, dass "Kinder" vergewaltigt werden. Dann frage ich nach.


Und mit dem erneuten Hinweis auf _Irrelevanz_ verabschiede ich mich nun auch wieder aus diesem Thema.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und mit dem erneuten Hinweis auf _Irrelevanz_ verabschiede ich mich nun auch wieder aus diesem Thema.


Naja, irrelevant ist das nicht. 
Nicht umsonst werden Kinderschänder überall geächtet und sind ganz unten in der Hierachie (Knast usw).
Das zeigt einmal mehr wie enthemmt, krank und skrupellos manche Soldaten da vor sich gehen.
Und das sie vor nichts zurückschrecken.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

Vergewaltiger werden (müssen!) generell geächtet (werden), ungeachtet des Opfers, oder?

Man muss hier dieses schlimme Thema nun nicht auch bis ins kleinste Detail erörtern in dem man explizit nach Quellen für _ganz spezielle_ (Kriegs)verbrechen fragt. (Vergewaltigung ist immer ein verbrechen, egal ob im Krieg oder nicht)

Dass dort im Krieg Vergewaltigungen stattfinden ist fakt und wurde auch schon verlinkt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Das zeigt einmal mehr wie enthemmt, krank und skrupellos manche Soldaten da vor sich gehen.


Wie es tatsächlich, leider wohl in jedem Krieg vorkommt. Komplett ********** ********** gibt es überall.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Überall wie gesagt, auch hier zB : https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/new-cases-rape-torture-ukrainian-27049052


Du möchtest doch nicht allen Ernstes dieses Wurstblatt als Quelle anreichen und damit unterstellen, dass AI die Vergewaltigung von Kindern bewusst in ihrem Bericht unterschlägt.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist es, zb über 70 jährige Omis tod aufgefunden mit Telefonhörer in der Mumu, rein zufällig nach Abzug der Russen.


Steht das auch im AI Bericht? Oder ist es auf der Arbeit und den Berichten von Frau Denissova gewachsen. Der Menschenrechtsbeauftragten der UKR die durch das Parlament der UKR selbst entlassen wurde, weil sie haltlose Behauptungen zu massenhaften Vergewaltigungen und Greultaten auch an Kindern in Butcha verbreitet hat, ohne hinreichende Beweise zu besitzen oder zu liefern.

In einer Befragung gab sie zu
"ausgeschmückt" zu haben, "Vielleicht habe ich übertrieben", sagte sie in einem Interview mit dem ukrainischen Webportal LB.ua.

Zu ihrer Verteidigung gab sie an:
"*Aber ich habe versucht, das Ziel zu erreichen, die Welt davon zu überzeugen, Waffen zu liefern und damit Druck auf Russland auszuüben."*

Und genau das, der aufmerksame Leser dieses Fred wird es von mir nicht zum ersten Mal lesen, werfe ich auch Selensky vor. Es wird ausgeschmückt, übertrieben und vielleicht auch gelogen, um die Welt betroffen zu machen und damit dazu zu bringen Geld und Waffen bereitzustellen. Und das kann es nicht sein.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und so was Tag für Tag in sämtlichen durch Russen besetzten Gebieten, und keinesfalls nur in Butscha. Laut Zeugen hört man in sämtlichen durch Russen besetzten Kleinstädten mehrmals am tag Frauenschreie.


Ich kann und werde es nicht ausschließen, dass es sexuelle Übergriffe von russischen Soldaten an der Zivilbevölkerung gibt. Aber auch bei dieser Pauschalisierung die wie Propaganda klingt möchte ich auf die Arbeit von Frau Denissova hinweisen.









						Warum wurde die Menschenrechtsbeauftragte der Ukraine entlassen?
					

Der Fall sorgte international für Aufsehen: die Entlassung der ukrainischen Menschenrechtsbeauftragten Denissowa durch das Parlament. Sowohl das Vorgehen als auch Denissowa selbst stehen in der Kritik. Was sind die Hintergründe? Von P. Siggelkow.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vergewaltiger werden (müssen!) generell geächtet (werden), ungeachtet des Opfers, oder?


Bei Kindern ist das nochmal eine ganz andere Dimension.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie es tatsächlich, leider wohl in jedem Krieg vorkommt. Komplett ********** ********** gibt es überall.


Manche gehen aber brutaler vor als andere. Ist nun mal so.

Kannst ja mal über die Teschetschenen oder Gruppe Wagner nachlesen was die schon alles veranstaltet haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gut ausgetauscht und so sollte es sein.
> Ja, mir tun die Toten auf beiden Seiten leid und ich empfinde keine Freude über irgendein Opfer.
> Was ich hier vertrete, ist die Ansicht, das dieser Kampf sinnlos ist und nur unnütze Opfer erfordert, auch das mit jedem Tag die Verhandlungsmasse für die Ukraine schrumpft.
> 
> ...


Da Russland nicht mehr fähig ist die Ukraine einzunehmen, wäre ein Grund hilfreich weshalb du meinst sie wären gerade jetzt in einer schlechteren Verhandlungsposition. 

Um mal übhaupt auf einen Nenner zu kommen, aber die aktuelle Lage für die ukrainsiche Armee ist doch die dass man logistisch zwar geschwächter ist als vor Wochen, aber den Feind dafür gefühlt vielfach stärker schwächen konnte. Für den Kriegsverlauf heisst das dass die Russen gezwungen sind das zu tuen was sie am aller meisten scheuten, nämlich den langen Krieg. Die Ukraine ist jetzt in einer besseren Position als im Mai oder so. 

Ich hab auch die Meinung dass der US Kongress und der ganze Stab der Angelsachsen diesen Krieg nicht verlieren wird. Man wird dann einfach das schicken was Notwendig ist, und im Gegensatz zu Russland sind die USA fähig dazu diesen Krieg zu beenden.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Vergewaltiger werden (müssen!) generell geächtet (werden), ungeachtet des Opfers, oder?
> 
> (Vergewaltigung ist immer ein verbrechen, egal ob im Krieg oder nicht)



Bin ich zu 110% bei dir. Und ich bin auch dafür, dass geflüchteten Frauen mit Bezug auf Zwangsprostitution in den Zufluchtsländern absoluter Schutz zukommt.


----------



## chill_eule (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bin ich zu 110% bei dir.


Gut, Thema beendet


----------



## Sparanus (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Seit über 2 Wochen schon können die Ukrainer in die Offensive gehen, tuen es aber nicht großartig.


Ich bezweifle, dass sie zum großen Schlag ausholen können.
Also ja, sie können angreifen, aber ich denke es is nicht sicher genug es jetzt zu riskieren.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Manche gehen aber brutaler vor als andere.
> 
> Kannst ja mal über die Teschetschenen oder Gruppe Wagner nachlesen was die schon alles veranstaltet haben.



Nicht nur bei denen kommt sowas vor. Bspw. in Vietnam und Korea - Vergewaltigung und Zwangsprostitution. Leider praktisch in fast allen militärischen Konflikten auf der Welt. Ganz schlimm scheint es in Afrika zu sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Gut, Thema beendet


Welches Thema soll beendet sein ?


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Welches Thema soll beendet sein ?


Ich schätze er meint das Thema "Vergewaltigungen".


----------



## Optiki (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Du möchtest doch nicht allen Ernstes dieses Wurstblatt als Quelle anreichen und damit unterstellen, dass AI die Vergewaltigung von Kindern bewusst in ihrem Bericht unterschlägt.


Ich freu mich immer über solche Beiträge von dir, weil du dann immer dein wahres Gesicht zeigst und wieder bestätigst, wie korrekt die Schublade ist, in die ich dich gesteckt habe.

Dieses ewige blöd stellen und alles hinterfragen, einfach alles nur Fassade. Wenn du keine passenden Antworten findest, wird dann halt nichts mehr dazu geschrieben. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Seit über 2 Wochen schon können die Ukrainer in die Offensive gehen, tuen es aber nicht großartig. Vorteilhafter ist es für sie die Russen weiter gegen die Wand rennen zu lassen.


Wie kommst du auf die zwei Wochen und vor allem mit was sollen sie das machen. Es liefert doch gar keiner etwas dafür, es wird fast nur noch für die Verteidigung geliefert. 

Sie treffen einige Lager und Posten jetzt und sonst so, gibt es wie vorher Schwerpunkte, wo beide Seiten sehr hohe Verluste haben, um Pisky haben sie sogar Raum verloren und so viel ich weiß, nichts gewonnen in den letzten 2 Wochen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass sie zum großen Schlag ausholen können.
> Also ja, sie können angreifen, aber ich denke es is nicht sicher genug es jetzt zu riskieren.


Für eine große Offensive fehlt es der Ukraine nach wie vor an dafür notwendigen Material, vor allen Schützenpanzer und Kampfpanzern, sowie Flugzeuge und Luftabwehr, aber auch deutlich mehr (Rohr)Artillerie.

Also im Grunde fehlt es der Urkaine, für eine groß angelegte Offensive, nach wie vor an allen, was die Ukraine schon seit Monaten von ihren Partnern vergeblich, oder nur zögerlich, oder zu geringer Menge geliefert, fordert.

Und wenn man dann liest das der Auftrag der Ukraine, für die bei "Kraus-Maffei Wegemann" gekauften 100 PzH 2000, erst in einigen Jahren vollständig abgeschlossen wird, wird dieser Krieg bei dem Tempo, in welchen die Ukraine notwendige Waffen erhält, vermutlich auch noch Jahre andauern, bzw. irgendwann in den nächsten Monaten in einem weitestgehend eingefrohrenen Zustand für beide Seiten hängen bleiben und das nicht nur wegen des nahenden Winters.

Bis dato kann man jedenfalls nur festhalten das aus dem Westen, bis auf vielleicht die USA, vor allen heiße Luft kommt, wenn man sich vor die Kamera stellt und beteuert "man tue alles, damit die Ukraine diesen Krieg gewinnen kann".

Tut man eben leider absolut nicht.
Ansonsten würde man der Rüstungsindustrie mal Feuer unter dem Hintern machen und das liefern und vor allen auch in der Anzahl, was die Ukraine braucht, um den Russen auch offensiv in den Hintern treten zu können und zwar schon gestern und nicht erst über-, über-, übermorgen, evt., vielleicht, irgendwie...


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bis dato kann man jedenfalls nur festhalten das aus dem Westen, bis auf vielleicht die USA, vor allen heiße Luft kommt, wenn man sich vor die Kamera stellt und beteuert "man tue alles, damit die Ukraine diesen Krieg gewinnen kann".


... und warum meinst du ist das so? Es muss ja einen oder mehrere triftige Gründe dafür geben, dass sich alle andere Staaten bis auf die USA deutlich zurück nehmen und auf Zeit spielen.


----------



## brooker (26. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich freu mich immer über solche Beiträge von dir, weil du dann immer dein wahres Gesicht zeigst und wieder bestätigst, wie korrekt die Schublade ist, in die ich dich gesteckt habe.


Weil ich solche Beiträge auch immer schreibe. Das ich nicht lache. Es ist das allererste Mal, dass ich eine derartige Quelle abklatsche wie es hier im Fred von so einigen praktiziert wird. Außerdem, wem wird denn hier dauernd vorgehalten das seine Quellen nicht seriös sind, er keine Ahnung hat, sich woanders informieren soll und die Welt, sinngemäß, nicht versteht. Willkommen in meiner Welt und danke für die, wenn auch falsche, Schublade.


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ich hier vertrete, ist die Ansicht, das dieser Kampf sinnlos ist und nur unnütze Opfer erfordert, auch das mit jedem Tag die Verhandlungsmasse für die Ukraine schrumpft.


Und genau da liegst du meiner Ansicht nach falsch: Jeder Tag des erfolgreichen Widerstands bewahrt oder erweitert ukrainische Verhandlungsmasse (in Gestalt von gehaltenen bzw. rückerobertem Gelände), während die russische Position geschwächt wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Krieg ist zum großen Teil reine Mathematik und da sehen die Zahlen für die Ukraine einfach mies aus.
> Es ist nicht Hollywood, mit harten Spezialeinheiten, oder John Rambo der alles abräumt.


Ich will mich nicht überheben, aber vielleicht solltest du die Beurteilung von Mitforisten, die eine umfassende Ausbildung und praktische Erfahrungen in in militärischen Belangen vorweisen können, zumindest in Betracht ziehen. Von renommierten Expertenmeinungen außerhalb dieses Forums ganz zu schweigen.

Russland kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur noch einen Abnutzungskrieg führen. Die Überlegenheit der Streitkräfte ist widerlegt, die mit viel Pomp angekündigten Superwaffen sind entzaubert. Sicherlich kostet das auch auf ukrainischer Seite erhebliche Opfer, aber diese gäbe es auch dann, wenn man sich gegenüber Russland auf den Rücken rollen würde. Die Ukraine kann also durch fortgesetzten Widerstand und Auffüllung der Ressourcen aus dem Ausland nur gewinnen, während Russland seine Waffendepots und seine Staatskasse leert, wirtschaftlich zunehmend auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht und immer mehr unzureichend ausgebildete junge Männer auf die Schlachtbank schickt.

Sprich, Russland kämpft gegen einen Gegner, der sich eine Kapitulation gar nicht leisten kann, weil das die  Auslöschung des eigenen Staates bedeuten würde - unter darunter lässt sich der Kreml auf keine "Verhandlungen" ein, hat sich also diesen Teil der Falle selbst gebaut, indem es die Ukraine keine auch nur halbwegs akzeptablen Optionen lässt.

Außerdem kämpft Russland gegen die summierte Wirtschaftsleistung und die Arsenale sämtlicher Unterstützer der Ukraine, hat aber seinerseits bestenfalls passive Unterstützer.
Um sich den  Ausgang "mathematisch" auszurechnen, braucht man keinen Taschenrechner: Russland kann nur verlieren. Die Frage ist allein, wann das der Fall ist und wie viel Schaden davor noch entsteht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das die ganzen Geschosse der Russen irgendwo auf der Wiese landen ?


Nein, sie landen auffällig oft in Wohnblöcken und anderen zivilen Zielen.

Generell ist die Zielgenauigkeit nachweislich dürftig: Entgegen russischer Meldungen mit 300- bis 400-prozentigen Abschussquoten sind die aus dem Westen gelieferten modernen Waffen nach wie vor zum weit überwiegenden Teil einsatzbereit und treffen täglich Ziele an und hinter der russischen Linie.
Das ist ebenso zermürbend wie die Treffer ziviler Ziele seitens Russlands, schwächt jedoch darüber hinaus die militärische Schlagkraft, während zerstörte Wohnblöcke den Kampfgeist der Ukrainer eher anfachen. Zorn und Durst nach Rache sind starker Motivatoren.

Welche Motivation haben dagegen die russischen Soldaten? Von denen wissen Etliche immer noch nicht, warum sie eigentlich dort sind und wo "dort" überhaupt genau ist. Die wollen nach Hause zur Mamutschka oder, sofern es separatistische Kämpfer sind, ihre Heimregionen halten, statt sich im großen Rest der Ukraine verheizen zu lassen.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn da "Vergewaltigung" gestanden hätte, hätte ich nicht nachgefragt. Wenn da "Frauen vergewaltigt" gestanden hätte, hätte ich nicht nachgefragt. Aber wenn da nur steht, dass "Kinder" vergewaltigt werden. Dann frage ich nach. Und siehe da, die angegebene höchst amtliche Quelle beinhaltet das auch nicht.



Achtung, extremer Bericht:








						"Den Mädchen wurden die Zähne ausgeschlagen, die Vorderzähne"
					

Wer zu Tatiana kommt, ist am Ende. Die Psychologin arbeitet in Kiew mit den schwer misshandelten Opfern des Krieges. Natalija Yefimkina in ihrem Kriegstagebuch über den Versuch, sich aus dem Grauen wieder herauszukämpfen.




					www.rbb24.de
				




Bisher wurden 361 Fälle bei der UN für unter 16jährige dokumentiert, 53 davon ermordet.

Ich hoffe doch sehr, du bist intellektuell in der Lage, die entsprechende UN site selber zu finden.
Bei einer derartig böswillig ignoranten Fragestellung weigere ich mich, hier noch  Support zu bewilligen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... und warum meinst du ist das so? Es muss ja einen oder mehrere triftige Gründe dafür geben, dass sich alle andere Staaten bis auf die USA deutlich zurück nehmen und auf Zeit spielen.


Weil man nicht bereit ist politisch unbequeme Entscheidungen verantworten zu wollen, weder gegenüber der Wirtschaft, von der man sich überparteilich finanziell sehr gerne aushalten lässt, noch gegenüber dem Wähler, der in ein paar Jahren wieder sein Kreuz auf dem Wahlzettel macht und weil ein paar Traumtänzer, wie die jüngst auch wieder die SPD-Linke, immer noch meinen es gäbe irgend eine tragbare Basis, die es nicht gibt, weder für die Ukraine, noch für die restlichen EU-Staaten, auf der man doch mit Russland einen Frieden verhandeln könnte (die gleichen Leute hätten vermutlich auch 1942 gesagt man solle Hitlers Eroberungen anerkennen und einen Status-Quo Frieden schließen).

Wer nach allen was Russland in 6 Monaten Krieg verzapft hat, sowie dieser ganzen Russenfaschisten-Propaganda in deren Medien (bis hin von "man solle doch endlich einen nuklearen Erstschlag gegen die NATO machen") und aus dem Kreml, immer noch meint alles außer einer vollständigen russischen Niederlage, in der Ukraine, wäre irgendwie tragbar, oder einen Frieden wert, der ist in meinen Augen nur noch ein genauso Mitschuldiger und Sympathisant des Kreml und hat das Blut jedes durch russischen Truppen getöteten in der Ukraine, mit an seinen eigenen Händen!


----------



## behemoth85 (26. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass sie zum großen Schlag ausholen können.
> Also ja, sie können angreifen, aber ich denke es is nicht sicher genug es jetzt zu riskieren.


Das Getöse darum war groß so dass solche Überlegungen vlt wirklich da waren. Aber alle Spezis waren sich schnell einig dass das Risiko zu hoch ist. Die Russen machen neuerdings aber das selbe und schützen lieber ihren Donbas statt dauerhaft anzugreiffen. Den gehen auch die Raketen aus.


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für eine große Offensive fehlt es der Ukraine nach wie vor an dafür notwendigen Material


Und/Oder das Momentum

Erinnern wir uns daran wie schnell und mit welchen Waffen der IS die irakische Armee überrannt hat.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Getöse darum war groß so dass solche Überlegungen vlt wirklich da waren.


PsyOps, hat vlt beim Russen was bewirkt. Manche sind sich da sogar sicher.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber alle Spezis waren sich schnell einig dass das Risiko zu hoch ist.


Es waren sich auch viele Spezis einig, dass Russland die Ukraine nicht angreift weil das Risiko zu hoch ist.
(Mit Spezis sind hier wirklich Spezis gemeint und keine "Neeeeiiin Russland ist lieber Laberköpfe)


----------



## Tschetan (27. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> die eine umfassende Ausbildung und praktische Erfahrungen in in militärischen Belangen vorweisen können, zumindest in Betrach


Richtig und auch solche Leute bestärken mich. Nicht jeder gute Truppführer, ist gleichzeitig ein Stabsoffizier und Planer.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur noch einen Abnutzungskrieg führen.


Das machen sie zum Leidwesen der Ukrainer und Russland ist ein " Peer" mit einer breiten Palette an Eskalationsmöglichkeiten.
Bisher sollen max 10% der russischen Armee im Einsatz sein und sie können sich parallel sogar große Manöver leisten und liefert die für Ägypten bestimmten 20 Su-35 wahrscheinlich an den Iran, statt sie selber zu nutzten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich kostet das auch auf ukrainischer Seite erhebliche Opfer


Richtig und die haben Familien.


Mahoy schrieb:


> seine Waffendepots und seine Staatskasse leert, wirtschaftlich zunehmend auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht und immer mehr unzureichend ausgebildete junge Männer auf die Schlachtbank schickt.


Glaubst du wirklich das die Lager leer sind, wenn gesagt wird das sich Russland seit 2015 vorbereitet?
Wirtschaftlich sehe ich auch noch keinen kommenden Zusammenbruch und bei bis zu 150k Rubel, die Regionen den  Freiwilligen wohl monatlich zahlen, werden viele ehemalige Soldaten einen Vertrag unterschreiben.
Nicht zu vergessen die Kosakenverbände.
Zu hoffen das den Russen die Luft ausgeht, ist naiv.



Mahoy schrieb:


> der sich eine Kapitulation gar nicht leisten kann, weil das die Auslöschung des eigenen Staates bedeuten würde



Richtig und je länger es geht, umso wahrscheinlicher wird es. Interessant ist hier die Rolle Polens und sein Interesse an Lemberg/ Lwow.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Außerdem kämpft Russland gegen die summierte Wirtschaftsleistung und die Arsenale sämtlicher Unterstützer der Ukraine, hat aber seinerseits bestenfalls passive Unterstützer.


Russland hat im Prinzip alles , außer I Phone. Was haben wir? 3500 Euro für 1000qm Gas. Mir macht es Sorgen was auf uns zukommt. Abgesehen davon, wer macht bei den Sanktionen nicht mit und verdient statt dessen prächtig.
Abgesehen von den Türken und Ungarn, wollen jetzt die Bulgaren mit Gasprom verhandeln.
Was passiert auf dem Balkan zwischen Serbien und Kosovo?



			https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-08-25/dutch-city-of-the-hague-seeks-exemption-from-eu-sanctions-against-russia
		




Mahoy schrieb:


> Um sich den Ausgang "mathematisch" auszurechnen, braucht man keinen Taschenrechner


Größe des Landes, Anzahl Bevölkerung, Städte, Rohstoffe, Größe Arme, Waffen und und und. Unter dem  Strich wird die Ukraine keine Chancen haben.
Lancasters Law gilt auch heute noch.

Kleine Prognose. Die Russen werden jetzt in Nikolajew angreifen, da die Ukrainer immer mehr Leute in den Donbass schickten.Warum sollten die mit dem Kopf durch die Wand?



Mahoy schrieb:


> die aus dem Westen gelieferten modernen Waffen nach wie vor zum weit überwiegenden Teil einsatzbereit und treffen täglich Ziele an und hinter der russischen Linie.


Welche?  Die 2000er geben scheinbar bei 100 Schuß am Tag den Geist auf, 777 geht das Hydrauliköl und der Stickstoff für die Dämpfer flöten von der Genauigkeit der Titanrohre bei massiver Nutzung nicht zu sprechen.
Es hat keinen entscheidenden Faktor, gerade wenn man die Masse an Waffen und Munition auf der Gegenseite sieht.
Seit der ersten Woche gehen den Russen die Vorräte aus.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Motivation haben dagegen die russischen Soldaten?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allee_der_Engel

Ich finde das Russland zu stark unterschätzt wird, was dumm ist. Schon die momentanen wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen,  sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
Wer sich beklagt das es so lange dauert, bis rie 2000er an die Ukraine geliefert werden, soll schon einmal an die Energie und Rohstoffe denken, die benötigt werden.
Selbst die 777 wird vielleicht aus russischem Titan hergestellt.

Das sind alles Argumente die diskutiert werden sollten und nicht mit einem Diskussionsverbot belegt werden.
Ein Kretschmer ist doch kein Putintroll, wie eben auch viele andere, die zur Mäßigung aufrufen


Nightslaver schrieb:


> immer noch meint alles außer einer vollständigen russischen Niederlage


Wenn die nicht Eintritt, immer weiter kämpfen?
Finde ich schlimm.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Erinnern wir uns daran wie schnell und mit welchen Waffen der IS die irakische Armee überrannt hat.



Ja, aber mit Unterstützung vieler alter Saadam Anhänger unter Führung von Ibrahim ad  Duri.








						Terror im Irak: SaddamsEx-General Ibrahim al-Duri ist der Anführer der schiitischen ISIS-Brigaden
					

Saddams Vize steckt hinter dem Terror Im Irak! Ex-General Ibrahim al-Duri. Jetzt führt er offenbar die Terrortruppen der schiitischen ISIS-Brigaden an.




					www.bild.de
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Es waren sich auch viele Spezis einig, dass Russland die Ukraine nicht angreift


Da du sicher mich damit meinst?

Ich hätte als Ukraine keine einzige Granate in Richtung Donezk geschossen, nachdem Moskau die Republiken anerkannt hat, nur um keinen Kriegsgrund zu liefern.
Ich hätte meine schweren Waffen auf die vereinbarte Linie zurückgenommen und verhandelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht Eintritt, immer weiter kämpfen?
> Finde ich schlimm.



Jaja, wir wissen doch bereits, dass du es ganz schlimm findest, dass die Ukraine sich nicht einfach im Februar direkt ergeben hat und vom Zarenführer aus der Landkarte radiert werden durfte.  

Wirklich "schlimm" sind, bei all dem Leid dort in der Ukraine, eben noch viel mehr Menschen wie deine Sorte, die den Ukrainern am liebsten vorschreiben würden, wie lange es ihnen Wert zu sein hat, für ihre Identität und Souveränität kämpfen zu wollen und dafür auch in kauf zu nehmen dabei ihr Leben zu geben.


----------



## Tschetan (27. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> eben noch viel mehr Menschen wie deine Sorte,


Meine " Sorte" hat einen Erwachsenen, Sohn in einem Alter, wo er kämpfen müsste und auch mich mit 56 würde das Schicksal treffen. Das will ich anderen nicht zumuten.
Früher war man absolut gegen jeden Krieg und heute akzeptiert man ihn als Mittel der Politik.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Früher war man absolut gegen jeden Krieg und heute akzeptiert man ihn als Mittel der Politik.


Du sprichst der Ukraine das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung ab.


----------



## Tschetan (27. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du sprichst der Ukraine das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung ab.



Nein, aber wenn ein Kampf zu hohe Opfer fordert,  würde ich die Leben in den Vordergrund stellen.
Es gäbe die  Möglichkeit von Demos, Protesten, Streiks und anderen Aktionen, um sich zu wehren.
Das würde die Kosten für den russischen Staat unerhört erhöhen und ihn auch destabilisieren.
Selbst den Verlust der Gebiete hätte man in Kauf nehmen können und in der Ukraine ein Paradis aufbauen und den Wunsch der Bevölkerung wecken können, dort lebe  zu wollen.
Schaue dir die deutsche Wiedervereinigung an.


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gäbe die  Möglichkeit von Demos, Protesten, Streiks und anderen Aktionen, um sich zu wehren.
> Das würde die Kosten für den russischen Staat unerhört erhöhen und ihn auch destabilisieren.


Das müsste aber in Russland selber geschehen.
Die Ukraine wurde mit Waffengewalt überfallen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst den Verlust der Gebiete hätte man in Kauf nehmen können und in der Jkraine ein Paradis aufbauen können und den Wunsch der Bevölkerung wecken können, dort lebe  zu wollen.
> Schaue fur die deutsche Wiedervereinigung an.


Die Ukraine möchte aber ein souveräner Staat sein und sich nicht mit Russland vereinen. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Optiki (27. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das machen sie zum Leidwesen der Ukrainer und Russland ist ein " Peer" mit einer breiten Palette an Eskalationsmöglichkeiten.
> Bisher sollen max 10% der russischen Armee im Einsatz sein und sie können sich parallel sogar große Manöver leisten und liefert die für Ägypten bestimmten 20 Su-35 wahrscheinlich an den Iran, statt sie selber zu nutzten.


10 Prozent von welcher Menge den, warum suchen sie dann so massiv freiwillige Kämpfer, warum gibt es dann Gerüchte, dass massiv Infanteriesoldaten gesucht werden.

Wo sind den überhaupt die ganzen Flugzeuge, angeblich haben sie doch so freies Spiel.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und die haben Familien.


und die russischen Soldaten haben was, Bekannte mit einem Lada danach


Tschetan schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das die Lager leer sind, wenn gesagt wird das sich Russland seit 2015 vorbereitet?


wo siehst du aktuell die gute Planung und Vorbereitung
Korruption ist kein Problem mehr?
lagern die Russen ihre Munition jetzt besser?
wo ist dann ganze Technik der 2000er Jahre?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich sehe ich auch noch keinen kommenden Zusammenbruch und bei bis zu 150k Rubel, die Regionen den  Freiwilligen wohl monatlich zahlen, werden viele ehemalige Soldaten einen Vertrag unterschreiben.


ich denke auch Russland geht es wirtschaftlich noch ausreichend gut und die sind auch schlechte Zeiten gewöhnt. Die Frage ist, wenn das alles so gut läuft warum muss man als so überlegene Nation, die du hier immer abzeichnest, überhaupt erst so viel Geld zahlen um Leute zu locken und warum musste man die Altersgrenzen so verschieben.

hier haste mal paar freiwillige, sie sehen noch richtig gut aus und motiviert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur weil die Leute mal gedient haben, heißt nicht, dass die heutzutage noch gut genug sind. Es nicht so, als hätte Russland den Alkoholismus besiegt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und je länger es geht, umso wahrscheinlicher wird es. Interessant ist hier die Rolle Polens und sein Interesse an Lemberg/ Lwow.


bitte führe es nochmal aus, was soll dort passieren und warum? bitte verlinke gerne mal paar Quellen, welche nicht im komplett fragwürdig sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat im Prinzip alles , außer I Phone. Was haben wir? 3500 Euro für 1000qm Gas. Mir macht es Sorgen was auf uns zukommt. Abgesehen davon, wer macht bei den Sanktionen nicht mit und verdient statt dessen prächtig.
> Abgesehen von den Türken und Ungarn, wollen jetzt die Bulgaren mit Gasprom verhandeln.
> Was passiert auf dem Balkan zwischen Serbien und Kosovo?


du bist doch sonst so schlau, schau halt welche Sanktionen es außer dem iPhone gibt, wenn das Gas zu teuer wird muss der Staat halt einschreiten, die Ukraine zerfallen zu lassen, ist nun mal aktuell nicht beabsichtigt

nur weil Russland einen auf USA macht und glaubt mit einem Krieg kann man ein Land verbessern, sollen wir jetzt alles fallen lassen und Russland den Teppich ausrollen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Größe des Landes, Anzahl Bevölkerung, Städte, Rohstoffe, Größe Arme, Waffen und und und. Unter dem  Strich wird die Ukraine keine Chancen haben.
> Lancasters Law gilt auch heute noch.


kann man Städte mittlerweile auch verschießen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche?  Die 2000er geben scheinbar bei 100 Schuß am Tag den Geist auf


sagt wer? die Ukrainer die mehrere tausend die Woche verschießen, was du sogar in einem Artikel verlinkt hast?


Tschetan schrieb:


> 777 geht das Hydrauliköl und der Stickstoff für die Dämpfer flöten von der Genauigkeit der Titanrohre bei massiver Nutzung nicht zu sprechen.


wo stand das so, auf Southpol oder wie sie die Seiten immer heißen, die selben Seite, welche immer noch behaupten westliche Waffen sind nicht so wirksam gegen Panzer?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit der ersten Woche gehen den Russen die Vorräte aus.


nein, es ging immer darum das der Angriff auf Kiev schlecht geplant ist und damals gab es schon Aufnahme wie den Soldaten der Treibstoff und die Nahrung ausging, aber das war alles nur eine Finte.

der Rückzug lief dann so gut, dass die russischen Soldaten bei Winter Temperaturen teilweise ihre Ausrüstung abgelegt haben und dann elend im Fluss ertrunken sind


Tschetan schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allee_der_Engel


Russland hat in dem Krieg schon deutlich mehr Zivilisten getötet. aber wahrscheinlich hängt die Moral der ganzen russischen Armee an dieses Kindern.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde das Russland zu stark unterschätzt wird, was dumm ist. Schon die momentanen wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen,  sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
> Wer sich beklagt das es so lange dauert, bis rie 2000er an die Ukraine geliefert werden, soll schon einmal an die Energie und Rohstoffe denken, die benötigt werden.


Das die Auslieferung so lange dauert, liegt wohl eher daran, dass man die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie in eine schlechte Position gedrückt hat, wo man ganz anders produzieren kann oder besser muss. Wenn man die bestellte Menge mit der Ausstattung der Bundeswehr vergleicht, sollt es doch klar sein, dass es nicht so schnell gehen wird.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst die 777 wird vielleicht aus russischem Titan hergestellt.


ist nicht so als hätten die USA nachweislich noch mehrere aus Lager und auch noch andere Sachen, welche solche Munition abfeuern können.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind alles Argumente die diskutiert werden sollten und nicht mit einem Diskussionsverbot belegt werden.


wo diskutierst du, du wiederholst immer wieder die gleichen Aussagen, ohne auch nur einen Millimeter davon abzuweichen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht Eintritt, immer weiter kämpfen?
> Finde ich schlimm.


du möchtest alles diskutieren, aber wie der Frieden aussehen sollen und was mit den Ukrainer passiert, dieses Betrachtung habe ich von dir noch nie gelesen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Ukraine keine einzige Granate in Richtung Donezk geschossen, nachdem Moskau die Republiken anerkannt hat, nur um keinen Kriegsgrund zu liefern.
> Ich hätte meine schweren Waffen auf die vereinbarte Linie zurückgenommen und verhandelt.


die Russen hätten damals auch einfach die "armen" Leute aufnehmen können und die Grenze dicht machen können, aber dann hätte man auf die Rohstoffe und den guten Zugang zum Meer verzichten müssen.


----------



## brooker (27. August 2022)

@Optiki ... wo du oben nach Quellen fragst, wo sind denn eigentlich deine, für all deine Ausführungen?


----------



## behemoth85 (27. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es waren sich auch viele Spezis einig, dass Russland die Ukraine nicht angreift weil das Risiko zu hoch ist.
> (Mit Spezis sind hier wirklich Spezis gemeint und keine "Neeeeiiin Russland ist lieber Laberköpfe)


Ja in der Zeit lehnten sich so Einige aus dem Fenster. "Was hat Putin von einem Krieg?", "Er wird nicht einmarschieren". Dumm nur dass zur selben Zeit man schon ahnand Satelitenbildern einen Unterschied zwischen Übung und echten Kriegsvorbereitungen feststellen konnte. Aber sogar nach dem Komunikat des CIA wollte es niemand akzeptieren. 

Stelle dir mal vor die USA würden hier nichts tuen, dann wäre die europäische Reaktion auf den verpennten Krieg nichts anderes als Tiefschlaf. Und dieser Kontinent soll ein Globalplayer werden ??? Das ist unfassbar..


----------



## Optiki (27. August 2022)

@brooker für was möchtest du den Quellen haben?

das Soldaten gesucht werden und viel Geld dafür gezahlt werden, hat es doch selber geschrieben, ansonsten verweise ich auf die Aussage, welche ein nicht veröffentlichtes Papier nennt. 









						High Casualties: Russia Pulls Out All the Stops to Find Fresh Troops
					

The Russian army is suffering high casualties in the war against Ukraine and Vladimir Putin badly needs fresh troops. He wants to avoid a general mobilization, so the military is relying on other methods.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Russia launches drive to recruit soldiers for Ukraine war | DW | 30.06.2022
					

Russia's government needs to patch holes in the army to further its war against Ukraine. A general mobilization has not yet been declared, but efforts to recruit soldiers are being intensified — in a number of ways.




					www.dw.com
				




https://www.lemonde.fr/en/internati...ian-army-to-hang-on-in-ukraine_5991426_4.html 

für meine persönliche Meinung zur Wirtschaft brauch ich keine Quelle liefern und zu den Fragen auch nicht. 

die Zahlen zu den Panzerhaubitzen standen in seinem Artikel

Soll ich wirklich jetzt nochmal die Berichte rauskramen, wie den Soldaten der Treibstoff ausging, Videos davon, wie sie den Supermarkt ausnehmen oder im Hühnerstall den Hühnern nachjagen?
Zu der Aussage mit dem Fluss gibt es auch Video aufnahmen, wie am Ufer die ganzen Helme und Westen liegen und es wurden auch Leichen aus dem Wasser gezogen. Ich hab leider beim schreiben des Textes nur ein Bild von einem Ausweis gefunden und nicht mehr das Video.  

mehr Tode Zivilisten, laut der UN sind es 5225 Erwachsene und 365 Kinder seit dem 24.02









						Anzahl der zivilen Opfer durch Ukraine-Krieg 2022 | Statista
					

Der Russland-Ukraine Krieg hat laut Zählungen des UN-Hochkommissariats für Menschenrechte (OHCHR) bis zum 22.




					de.statista.com
				




in den Jahren davor waren es *3.393* getötet (312 Ausländer) also inklusive des Passagierflugzeuges und daran waren beide Seiten beteiligt, nicht nur die Ukraine als Ursache

das Thema deutsche Rüstungsindustrie haben wir schon mehrfach durchgekaut, sogar mit Aussagen von Leute die beim Kunden tätig sind

laut Wikipedia haben die USA vor dem Ukrainekrieg 999 M777 gehabt und vom M109 auch mehrere hundert.


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig und auch solche Leute bestärken mich. Nicht jeder gute Truppführer, ist gleichzeitig ein Stabsoffizier und Planer.


Womit wir zu der Frage kommen, warum du ausgerechnet der Meinung von Herrn Kujat so viel Bedeutung beimisst, obwohl diesen von sämtlichen Stäben der Bundeswehr widersprochen wurde, obwohl seine Karriere überwiegend von Selbstverwaltungs- und Realtions-Aufgaben geprägt war und obwohl er Aufsichtsrat eines Think Tanks war, dessen Eigner ein guter Freund Putins ist.

Widerspricht das nicht in gewissem Grad oder sogar erheblich deinem Anspruch einer qualifizierten und neutralen militärischen Lagebeurteilung?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das machen sie zum Leidwesen der Ukrainer und Russland ist ein " Peer" mit einer breiten Palette an Eskalationsmöglichkeiten.
> Bisher sollen max 10% der russischen Armee im Einsatz sein und sie können sich parallel sogar große Manöver leisten und liefert die für Ägypten bestimmten 20 Su-35 wahrscheinlich an den Iran, statt sie selber zu nutzten.


Und bekommt dafür im Gegenzug vom Iran ein paar Systeme geliehen, die sie dem Iran vorher selbst verkauft haben. Warum muss sich eine Streitkraft der angeblichen Stärke Material von Iran zurückholen und dort womöglich sogar Kriegsgerät einkaufen - bei dem es sich paradoxerweise auch noch um Nachbauten von US-Systemen handelt, die doch angeblich den russischen so unterlegen sind?

Ferner bestehen die russischen Streitkräfte zu weiten Teilen nur auf dem Papier - jedenfalls, was die tatsächlich kampftaugliche Einheiten angeht. Große Teile sind mit Aufgaben der inneren Sicherheit oder sogar Diensten betraut, die in anderen Nationen zivil versehen werden.
Warum wohl wird dieser Krieg Russlands (und die Beteiligung an zig andere Schauplätzen wohl mit Söldnern und Auxiliartruppen bestritten? Weil Russland die Kräfte nicht tatsächlich hat.

Um die eigenen Truppen tatsächlich aufzustocken, müsste die wehrfähige Bevölkerung eingezogen werden. Davon sieht der Kreml nicht nur aus innenpolitischen Gründen ab, sondern auch, weil er weiß, dass man widerwillig Eingezogene nicht in absehbarer Zeit zu Soldaten ausbilden kann, die tatsächlich offensiv etwas bestellen könnten. Die wären allenfalls geeignet, besetzte Gebiete ein gutes Stück hinter dem eigentliche Kampfgeschehen zu halten - nur besorgen das in der Ukraine bereits Separatisten - welche Moskau wiederum gerne weite vorne verheizen würde, was die aber nicht mitmachen. Die waren zwar naiv genug, sich von Putin vor den Karren spannen zu lassen, aber so bescheuert sind sie dann doch nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das die Lager leer sind, wenn gesagt wird das sich Russland seit 2015 vorbereitet?


Damit unterstellst du, das Russland die Kapazitäten gehabt hat, in den vergangen Jahren nennenswerte Arsenale aufzubauen. Wenn es diese geben sollte, wäre die Frage, warum bereits seit Wochen ältere und improvisiert umgerüstete Systeme zum Einsatz kommen.

Im Zweifelsfall gilt immer: Wer viel schmeißt, hat bald nichts mehr. Und Russland hat ziemlich viel geschmissen, wenn auch mit verhältnismäßig geringem Erfolg. Und wenn die Halbleiter aus den geplünderten Waschmaschinen aufgebracht sind, kommt nun mal kein Nachschub an modern(er)en Systemen mehr.
Die Ukraine hat dieses Problem nicht, sie bekommt modernes Gerät nachgeliefert - vielleicht nicht immer so viel und schnell, wie wünschenswert wäre, aber der Zustrom ist da.

Dagegen kann Putin mit einer Volkssturm-Armee kaum etwas ausrichten. Selbst wenn sich die Leute zu einer Art Zerg-Rush prügeln lassen, was ich gar nicht ausschließen möchte, führt das eher dazu, dass in Russland die Zustimmung rapide sinkt, als dass die Restukraine überrannt würde. Das ist ein moderner Konflikt mit modernen Waffen, die zunehmend nur noch der Verteidiger hat.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich sehe ich auch noch keinen kommenden Zusammenbruch


Das sehe ich und sehen Sachverständige anders. Vor allem sehen das auch zahlreiche Russen anders, die es sich leisten können das Ganze lieber in der EU als in Putins Wohlstandsparadies auszusitzen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> und bei bis zu 150k Rubel, die Regionen den  Freiwilligen wohl monatlich zahlen, werden viele ehemalige Soldaten einen Vertrag unterschreiben.


"Bis zu" bedeutet, dass das die höchste Soldgruppe darstellt. Das Russland bereit ist, selektierten Aushilfssoldaten  das Gehalt eines Feldwebels zu zahlen, ist eher ein Zeichen von Verzweiflung als von Stärke, findest du nicht auch?

Die Rechnung dahinter ist auch recht simpel: Man muss dieses Sold nicht lange zahlen, da der Empfänger ohnehin zeitnah auf die eine oder andere Weise seinen Dienst beendet - und zwar in aller Regel, bevor Ansprüche der Angehörigen bestehen würden. Das ist also recht billige Bauernfängerei.

Ich denke zwar ebenfalls, das sich insbesondere in den zahlreichen bettelarmen , besonders unterentwickelten und von umfassender Bildung weitestgehend verschonten Regionen Russlands viele junge Burschen einwickeln lassen, nur ist deren Kampfkraft - wie oben geschildert - sehr überschaubar.
Mir tut es da nur um die vielen jungen Menschen leid, die sich als Kanonenfutter anwerben lassen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die Kosakenverbände.


Genau, die Dienstkosaken. Dazu habe ich Zahlen: Ungefähr 30.000 dienen als Sicherheitskräfte, 10.000 sind im Katastrophenschutz, 6.300 beim Objektschutz und etwa 1.200 beim Grenzschutz. Nun überlege mal, wie viele davon fronttauglich oder im Inneren überhaupt entbehrlich sind, ohne dass Putins Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche-Regime zusammenbricht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Größe des Landes, Anzahl Bevölkerung, Städte, Rohstoffe, Größe Arme, Waffen und und und. Unter dem  Strich wird die Ukraine keine Chancen haben.
> Lancasters Law gilt auch heute noch.


Dazu müsste man es aber erst einmal richtig verstanden haben und dürfte beispielsweise nicht Kostenpunkte zu Aktivposten umdeklarieren, nur weil das gerade der Argumentation entgegenkommt.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Kleine Prognose. Die Russen werden jetzt in Nikolajew angreifen, da die Ukrainer immer mehr Leute in den Donbass schickten.Warum sollten die mit dem Kopf durch die Wand?


Während du Prognosen erstellst, weiß (nicht nur) die die Ukraine schon seit Mitte Juli, dass die Russen dort eine Offensive vorbereiten und evakuieren seitdem Zivilisten aus den betreffenden Regionen. Es besteht sogar die Vermutung, dass die Offensive bereits angelaufen sei, aber nicht unbedingt als solche erkennbar wäre, weil die erfolgreiche Zerstörung der russischen Nachschublinien mit modernen westlichen Systemen den russischen "Vormarsch" (Wenn man ihn denn noch so nennen dürfte ...), quasi auf Null verringert hat.

Sehen wir einmal davon ab, dass Russland für diese Operation auch Kräfte anderswo abziehen muss, liegt der Fokus derzeit auf Cherson und insbesondere den Dnjepr als natürliche Linie und dessen Übergänge als Konzentrationspunkte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche?  Die 2000er geben scheinbar bei 100 Schuß am Tag den Geist auf, 777 geht das Hydrauliköl und der Stickstoff für die Dämpfer flöten von der Genauigkeit der Titanrohre bei massiver Nutzung nicht zu sprechen.


Nach 100 Schuss in rascher Folge zeigen sich Belastungs-/Verschleißerscheinungen bei einigen Komponenten einiger Fahrzeuge/Plattformen, jedoch nicht einmal bei allen desselben Systems.
Das das ist von "Geist aufgeben" weit entfernt. Jedes Waffensystem, bei dem starke Kräfte auf Material und Mechanik wirken, also insbesondere Artillerie, hat diese Erscheinungen. Da aber nur ein Bruchteil der Flotte betroffen ist und von dieser auch wiederum nur ein Bruchteil tatsächlich einsatzunfähig wird, wovon wiederum nur ein Teil irreparabel ist, beunruhigt das auf ukrainischer Seite ebenso wenig jemanden, wie es auf russischer Seite Anlass zum Aufatmen gibt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es hat keinen entscheidenden Faktor, gerade wenn man die Masse an Waffen und Munition auf der Gegenseite sieht.
> Seit der ersten Woche gehen den Russen die Vorräte aus.


Nur weil einige Optimisten weit vorgreifen, bedeutet das nicht ein, dass zum späteren Zeitpunkt erfolgte qualifiziert Einschätzungen falsch wären. Irgend einen Grund wird es doch haben, dass Russland spätestens seit Anfang Juni mit Museumsstücken und notdürftig umgerüsteten Systeme anrückt.

Keine Frage, die russischen Depots werden immer noch mit großen Vorräten bestimmter Systeme gefüllt sein. Nur sind das keine, die sich in der Ukraine zielführend einsetzen ließen. Und das ist entweder die Folge einer groben Fehleinschätzung von Anfang an, oder eben davon, das der Konflikt eine für Russland unerwartete Wende genommen hat, die Russland nicht

Darüber hinaus zeigt schon allein die gebetsmühlenartige russische Drohung mit dem nuklearen Arsenal, dass es um das konventionelle nicht (mehr) gut bestellt sein kann.
 Bei denjenigen, die die Ukraine ausstatten, hielt es derweil noch niemand für nötig, den Stapel mit der Kernwaffenkarte anzuschauen, geschweige denn, sie zu ziehen. Das ist recht beredt, meinst du nicht auch?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer sich beklagt das es so lange dauert, bis rie 2000er an die Ukraine geliefert werden, soll schon einmal an die Energie und Rohstoffe denken, die benötigt werden.
> Selbst die 777 wird vielleicht aus russischem Titan hergestellt.


Entschuldige bitte, aber das ist selbst als Nebelkerze ein Blindgänger. Russland ist nicht einmal unter den ersten 15 der Titan exportierenden und lediglich auf Platz 14 der Titan fördernden Nationen.

Die Ukraine war vor dem Krieg auf Platz 5 der Exporteure und es ist nicht ganz auszuschließen, dass die Interesse der russischen Rüstungsindustrie einer der _sekundären_ Gründe ist, warum Russland die Ukraine so gerne "heim ins Reich" holen möchte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind alles Argumente die diskutiert werden sollten und nicht mit einem Diskussionsverbot belegt werden.
> Ein Kretschmer ist doch kein Putintroll, wie eben auch viele andere, die zur Mäßigung aufrufen


Es ist nicht falsch, zur Mäßigung aufzurufen. Die Frage ist, _an wen_ man diesen Aufruf richtet.

Wenn die Adressaten ein Land sind, welches sich gegen einen Überfall verteidigt und diejenigen, die dieses Land dabei unterstützten, darf man sich nicht beschweren, wenn man mal mehr, mal weniger unverblümt hinterfragt wird, ob die Motive womöglich nicht ganz ehrenwert sind und der moralische Kompass womöglich einer Feinjustierung bedarf.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht Eintritt, immer weiter kämpfen?
> Finde ich schlimm.


Hier kämpfen zwei Parteien "immer weiter". Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, bevorzugt vom Aggressor ein Einlenken zu fordern?

Die Ukraine müsste zur Erfüllung der russischen Forderungen _minimal_ seine staatlich Souveränität aufgeben.
Russland müsste _maximal_ zum Status quo vor 2014 zurückkehren.
Russland hat die Ukraine überfallen.
Wer also wäre dazu angehalten bzw. wem ist es überhaupt sachlich möglich, die Kämpfe einzustellen?


----------



## Optiki (27. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn die Halbleiter aus den geplünderten Waschmaschinen aufgebracht sind, kommt nun mal kein Nachschub an modern(er)en Systemen mehr.
> Die Ukraine hat dieses Problem nicht, sie bekommt modernes Gerät nachgeleifert - vieleicht nicht immer so viel und schnell, wie wünschenswert wäre, aber der Zustrom ist da.


Habt ihr wirklich stichfeste Beweise oder eine richtige Analyse, dass in einem größeren Maß die Chips aus Waschmaschinen verwendet werden oder überhaupt genutzt werden können? Um welche Art von Chips soll es sich da überhaupt handeln, die man nicht einfach über 3 Ländern kaufen kann. Ich hab das immer mehr als Ente abgetan und das die Russen einfach nur ein neue Maschine haben wollten.  

Es gab ja eine glaube ich zivile Organisation, von der mir gerade der Name nicht einfällt, welche verschiedene Sachen wie Drohnen der Russen analysiert haben und festgestellt, dass eben Teile aus dem Westen stammen, die Frage ist dann nur, ob man das mit Sanktionen wirklich unterbinden kann oder wirklich in einem ausreichendem Umfang.









						Exclusive: Russian weapons in Ukraine powered by hundreds of Western parts, report says
					

More than 450 foreign-made components have been found in Russian weapons recovered in Ukraine, evidence that Moscow acquired critical technology from companies in the United States, Europe and Asia in the years before the invasion, according to a new report by Royal United Services Institute...




					www.reuters.com
				




so wie ich den Artikel verstehe, ist da auch die Rede davon, nochmal nachschärfen zu müssen. Natürlich wird es trotzdem noch Mittel und Wege geben, aber der Aufwand und die Kosten werden steigen.


----------



## brooker (27. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hier kämpfen zwei Parteien "immer weiter". Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, bevorzugt vom Aggressor ein Einlenken zu fordern?
> 
> Die Ukraine müsste zur Erfüllung der russischen Forderungen _minimal_ seine staatlich Souveränität aufgeben.
> Russland müsste _maximal_ zum Status quo vor 2014 zurückkehren.
> ...



Ein interessante Fragestellung, wenn man u.a. folgendes zu Rate zieht:

Nach dem Maidan hat Poroschenko 2015 eine neue ukrainische Militärdoktrin in Kraft gesetzt, in der die Ukraine Russland als ihren Hauptfeind definiert und eine Angleichung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte an NATO-Standards bis 2020 verkündet hat.

Nachdem das erledigt war, hat Selensky am 24. März 2021 die „Strategie zur Deokkupation und Reintegration der Krim“ in Kraft gesetzt. Darin enthalten waren u.a. auch militärische Aktivitäten.

Ich hoffe, dass ist hier bekannt und wird nicht angezweifelt. Wenn doch suche ich gern die Meldungen der UKR raus und stelle die Übersetzung gern nachvollziehbar zur Verfügung.


----------



## narcosubs (27. August 2022)

Hmm, also wenn dich jemand mit roher Gewalt zur Herausgabe deiner Brieftasche zwingt, möchtest Du mit ihm darüber verhandeln, wieviel du behalten darfst?
Und würdest ihn nicht als deinen Feind bezeichnen?


----------



## Sparanus (27. August 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber sogar nach dem Komunikat des CIA wollte es niemand akzeptieren.


Na gemeint waren nicht die "Russland macht sowas nicht"-Sager sondern die "Russland macht sowas nicht mit so wenigen Soldaten"-Sager.😅


----------



## Tekkla (27. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Nach dem Maidan hat Poroschenko 2015 eine neue ukrainische Militärdoktrin in Kraft gesetzt, in der die Ukraine Russland als ihren Hauptfeind definiert und eine Angleichung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte an NATO-Standards bis 2020 verkündet hat.
> 
> Nachdem das erledigt war, hat Selensky am 24. März 2021 die „Strategie zur Deokkupation und Reintegration der Krim“ in Kraft gesetzt. Darin enthalten waren u.a. auch militärische Aktivitäten.


Alles Reaktionen auf bereits stattgefundene russische Aggressionen und Annektionen! Wer will es den Ukrainern verdenken? Und wer bis du, dass du das als, ja was überhaupt, Beleg für die Bösartikgeit der Ukrainer, hinstellen willst?


----------



## Mahoy (27. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich stichfeste Beweise oder eine richtige Analyse, dass in einem größeren Maß die Chips aus Waschmaschinen verwendet werden oder überhaupt genutzt werden können?


Keine Ahnung, ich verwende das eher sarkastisch-auflockerndes Stilelement.

Der Elektroingenieur in mir ist sich ziemlich sicher, dass spezifische Steuerchips  für Hausgeräte von Format und Programmierung her nicht ohne Weiteres an Waffensysteme anpassbar sind.
Sehr moderne Waschmaschinen und insgesamt "smarte" Geräte sind immerhin recht frei programmierbar, darauf könnte man schon nicht allzu spezifische  Zielsysteme drauf laufen lassen - also keine Marschflugkörper mit Terrainfolge und so, aber beispielsweise Raketen, bei denen es dem Anwender nicht ganz so wichtig ist, ob die das militärische Ziel oder die Kita anderthalb Kilometer weiter treffen.



Optiki schrieb:


> Um welche Art von Chips soll es sich da überhaupt handeln, die man nicht einfach über 3 Ländern kaufen kann. Ich hab das immer mehr als Ente abgetan und das die Russen einfach nur ein neue Maschine haben wollten.


Da wird es kompliziert.

Es gibt nicht viele Quellen und wenn ein Land mehr Chips kauft, die es nicht selbst produzieren kann, um dies Übermenge weiterzuverkaufen, bekommen darauf spezialisierte Dienste bereits ein Adlerauge - insbesondere in angespannter geopolitischer Lage.
Wenn herauskommt, das Sanktionen umgangen wurden, wäre das für die weitere Versorgung besagten Landes mit Chips, die es ja auch selbst benötigt, nicht sehr zuträglich.

Das Ganze muss also sehr vorsichtig und unauffällig abgezweigt werden. Das bedeutet: geringe Mengen und extrem hohe Preisvorstellungen für den Abnehmer am Ende der schwarzen Transaktionskette. Beides ist für eine Massenproduktion von Kriegswaffen denkbar ungünstig, insbesondere wenn diejenigen, die den Gegner beliefern, viel freieren und preiswerteren Zugang zu den Chips haben.

Und natürlich muss das sanktionierte Land nicht nur abwägen, wie lange es sich diese Preise und Mindermengen leisten kann, sondern auch wie das verknappte Gut zwischen zivilen und militärischen Anwendungen aufgeteilt wird.



Optiki schrieb:


> Es gab ja eine glaube ich zivile Organisation, von der mir gerade der Name nicht einfällt, welche verschiedene Sachen wie Drohnen der Russen analysiert haben und festgestellt, dass eben Teile aus dem Westen stammen, die Frage ist dann nur, ob man das mit Sanktionen wirklich unterbinden kann oder wirklich in einem ausreichendem Umfang.


Richtig. Diese Beobachtung bedeutet allerdings auch, das eine enorme Abhängigkeit von westlichen Komponenten besteht. Die russische Regierung ist zwar daneben, aber nicht grundsätzlich blöd und wird garantiert Chipreserven angelegt haben, von denen nun gezehrt werden. Wenn man jedoch sieht, dass im Zivilbereich nichts mehr verfügbar ist, dann bedeutet dies, dass die eiserne Reserve in die Waffenproduktion geht. Und wie lange kann diese halten, wenn man derart viel benötigt, jedoch allenfalls ein wenig nachtröpfelt?

Und wie lange kann man sich dieses teure Nachtröpfeln finanziell leisten, wenn die innere Stabilität ohnehin schon auf umfangreichen Sozialgeschenken fußt und diese größer werden müssen, weil die Wirtschaft einknickt?
Der russische Staatsfond ist üppig, ab nicht unerschöpflich und neue Abnehmer für Rohstoffe, also die einzige Ware, die man unabhängig von Sanktionen "produzieren" kann, können und/oder wollen nicht viel dafür bezahlen, da sie auch nicht blöd sind und ihrerseits wiederum die russische Lage schamlos ausnutzen.



brooker schrieb:


> Nach dem Maidan hat Poroschenko 2015 eine neue ukrainische Militärdoktrin in Kraft gesetzt, in der die Ukraine Russland als ihren Hauptfeind definiert und eine Angleichung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte an NATO-Standards bis 2020 verkündet hat.


Das kann einem durchaus schon mal widerfahren, wenn man kurz zuvor einen Teil besagten Landes annektiert hat.
Danach wird man üblicherweise nicht zum BFF gekürt.



brooker schrieb:


> Nachdem das erledigt war, hat Selensky am 24. März 2021 die „Strategie zur Deokkupation und Reintegration der Krim“ in Kraft gesetzt. Darin enthalten waren u.a. auch militärische Aktivitäten.


Ja, souveräne Staaten möchten in aller Regel ihr geraubtes Territorium wiederhaben.
Auch das sollte keine allzu große Verwunderung erregen.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

> *+++ 19:10 Ukraine könnte Kampfjets Mig-29 aus Slowakei erhalten +++*
> Die Slowakei hat sich bereit erklärt, seine auch von der ukrainischen Luftwaffe genutzten Kampfjets Mig-29 der Ukraine zu überlassen. Die Regierung in Bratislava ist nach Angaben von Verteidigungsminister Jaroslav Nagy bereit, seine eigenen Modelle auszumustern. Am Samstag unterzeichneten die Slowakei, Polen und Tschechien ein Abkommen, demzufolge die beiden Nachbarländer den Luftraum der Slowakei schützen helfen sollen, wenn die Slowakei ohne Mig-29 dasteht und ein Nachfolgemodell noch auf sich warten lässt. Das Land hatte bereits 2018 in den USA 14 F-16-Jets bestellt, die bis 2024 geliefert werden sollen. Zur Zahl der slowakischen Mig-29 finden sich unterschiedliche Angaben, zwischen 10 und 12 Maschinen.


Das könnte schon einiges bringen. Selenskyj hat auch gerade die ukrainischen Piloten hochgelobt.



> *+++ 21:59 Hinweise: Russland verlegt neues Armeekorps an Ukraine-Front +++*
> Nach einem Bericht der Recherchegruppe Conflict Intelligence Group, die nach eigenen Angaben von russischen Staatsbürgern betrieben wird, bringt Russland sein neu gebildetes 3. Armeekorps an die Front. Die Gruppe stützt sich auf Bilder, die russische Staatsbürger von Truppentransporten quer durchs Land machten und ins Internet stellten. Demnach sehen die Analysten anhand der Markierungen auf dem Militärgerät viele Hinweise, dass es sich um Material des 3. Armeekorps aus der Region Nischni Nowgorod handelt. Das Korps werde in Gänze versetzt. Das Gerät werde seit dem 22. oder 23. August auf dem Schienenweg an die Front verschafft. Als Ziele machten die Analysten die umkämpften Regionen Donezk oder Saporischschja aus.


Quelle: NTV- Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker

Neues "Material" zum verheizen.


----------



## Tschetan (28. August 2022)

Hier ein sehr guter Beitrag im 









						Course Correcting Toward Diplomacy in the Ukraine Crisis
					

Washington must come to terms with its role in provoking and now prolonging the war.




					nationalinterest.org
				




Sehr lesenswert und sicher keine "pro russische Seite".


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> und sicher keine "pro russische Seite".


Geht so...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Interest 


> Writing in Politico, journalist James Kirchick argued in 2016 while commenting on Donald Trump's Russian relationships that The National Interest and its parent company "are two of the most Kremlin-sympathetic institutions in the nation’s capital, even more so than the Carnegie Moscow Center."[12]


[12]https://www.politico.eu/article/don...ections-foreign-policy-presidential-campaign/


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Russlands 3. Armeekorps wird in die Ukraine verlegt - was darüber bekannt ist - ISW-Analyse - NewsBobo.de
					

Freiwillige Bataillone werden in speziellen kombinierten Militäreinheiten eingesetzt. Wahrscheinlich sind sie es werde versuchen voranzukommen nach Donezk




					newsbobo.de
				




Gibt viele Seiten die davon schreiben das Russland das 3. Armeekorps, was seit Mai aufgebaut wurde, in die Ukraine schickt.
Ausgerüstet mit modernsten Varianten T-80, T-90 und Bmp-3m Buk-3. 
Die Stärke könnte um die 50k betragen.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russlands 3. Armeekorps wird in die Ukraine verlegt - was darüber bekannt ist - ISW-Analyse - NewsBobo.de
> 
> 
> Freiwillige Bataillone werden in speziellen kombinierten Militäreinheiten eingesetzt. Wahrscheinlich sind sie es werde versuchen voranzukommen nach Donezk
> ...


Freiwilligenverbände werden mit modernen Panzern ausgerüstet, während die reguläre Armee mit alten Gerät gerade kämpft?  
(Weil die alten Panzer die ja so praktisch im Häuserkampf sind, um die alte Argumentation aufzugreifen.... )

Klingt logisch und passt ins bisherige Bild...

Edit:
Wenn laut Verteidigunngskleptomanentrottel Shoigu bisher "alles nach Plan läuft", warum braucht man dann weitere 50k an Soldaten?


----------



## Tekkla (29. August 2022)

@compisucher  Komm doch nicht mit Logik, wenn es hier um Propagandaverbreiten geht. Als nächstes wird er vllt. doch noch mal als solcher erkannt und des Forums verwiesen. Das wäre doch nicht so wirklich nett, meinst nicht auch?

Wer von euch wird / wurde bis zum Ignorieren eigentlich noch zu dem Thema Ukraine-Krieg von tschetan per PN genervt?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> (Weil die alten Panzer die ja so praktisch im Häuserkampf sind, um die alte Argumentation aufzugreifen.... )


Dabei sei angemerkt, er ist uns auch immer noch seine Quelle für die "hypermodernisierten" russischen t-62 schuldig.
Allerdings denke ich, wird er uns die wohl auch weiterhin schuldig bleiben.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Ein Panzer aus einer 1950ger Entwicklung heraus und gebaut bis 1975 kann man gar nicht großartig modernisieren.
Ein wenig proaktive PAK-Verkleidung druff, thats all.
Wenn man sich die Bilder vom März/April 2022 anschaut, sind die Russen intelligenter Weise ja sogar noch mit dem Zusatztankfassröllchen am Po zur Front gefahren.
Schätze, die meisten Verluste sind wegen Unfähigkeit der Nutzer selbst verursacht.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> (Weil die alten Panzer die ja so praktisch im Häuserkampf sind, um die alte Argumentation aufzugreifen.... )
> 
> Edit:
> Wenn laut Verteidigunngskleptomanentrottel Shoigu bisher "alles nach Plan läuft", warum braucht man dann weitere 50k an Soldaten?


Vorsichtig, hier nicht mit Wörtern rumschmeiSen die im Original nicht verwendet wurden, es könnte nämlich gewollt oder ungewollt eine komplett andere Aussage entstehen!

Der T62 ist für den Häuserkampf ausreichend. Das war die Aussage. Und ich lege noch einen drauf, wenn die Häuser nicht zu hoch sind und eine Wärmebild-Einheit verbaut ist, dann macht es auch nen T34. ;●)

Zum zweiten Thema 50k unf moderne Waffen:

Es ist wie immer: Aktion bringt Reaktion. Die UAF startet eine Offensive und der Russe zieht nach. Der Westen liefert moderste Waffen und der Russe zieht nach. Die USA liefern 300km Raketen und der Russe verlegt sein eigentlich Ziel 300km weiter nach Westen.

Alles kein Hexenzauber und vor allem keine, wie hier mal wieder unterstellt, Unlogik und Propaganda. Man muss einfach mal unvoreingenommene Sachlichkeit walten lassen, dann wird der Kreis ganz schnell rund!

Es ist nicht unüblich, dass der Nachschub neues Equipmemt mit an die Front bringt und dort ein Ringtausch erfolgt.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Vorsichtig, hier nicht mit Wörtern rumschmeiSen die im Original nicht verwendet wurden, es könnte nämlich gewollt oder ungewollt eine komplett andere Aussage entstehen!
> 
> Der T62 ist für den Häuserkampf ausreichend. Das war die Aussage. Und ich lege noch einen drauf, wenn die Häuser nicht zu hoch sind und eine Wärmebild-Einheit verbaut ist, dann macht es auch nen T34. ;●)



"Vorsichtig"????
Vor was soll ich vorsichtig sein?
Falls das eine versteckte Drohung sein sollte, haben wir beide ein gewaltiges Problem...

Wenn du nicht mit Ironie umgehen kannst, ist das Dein und nicht mein Problem.

Die Kernaussage  von mir war:
Freiwilligenverbände werden mit modernen Panzern ausgerüstet, während die reguläre Armee mit alten Gerät gerade kämpft?

Wenn also nun Freiwilligenverbände mit primär moderneren Waffen ausgerüstet werden, ist also die derzeitige Ausrüstung der regulären Einheiten evtl. dann doch nicht so "ausreichend"?

Hierzu  irgendetwas konstruktives aus deiner Feder?



brooker schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Thema 50k unf moderne Waffen:
> 
> Es ist wie immer: Aktion bringt Reaktion. Die UAF startet eine Offensive und der Russe zieht nach. Der Westen liefert moderste Waffen und der Russe zieht nach. Die USA liefern 300km Raketen und der Russe verlegt sein eigentlich Ziel 300km weiter nach Westen.
> 
> ...



Und warum "Freiwilligenverbände"?
Die "große reguläre russische Armee" ist nach einem halben Jahr nicht in der Lage, einen  deutlich schwächeren Gegner im Rahmen einer "Spezialoperation" zu besiegen.
Gehen der 1 Mio. Soldaten umfassenden Armee gar die Soldaten aus und die müssen nun mit "Freiwilligenverbänden" aufgefüllt werden?
Kann das sein?


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der T62 ist für den Häuserkampf ausreichend. Das war die Aussage.


Und die ist immer noch falsch. Die Dachpanzerung des T-62 entspricht der des T-80 und selbst von diesem wurden im letzten Tschetschenienkrieg  im Häuserkampf große Stückzahlen zerstört. Mit Infanteriewaffen.
Für den Häuserkampf tut es eben nicht jeder Panzer, sondern dafür braucht man ganz im Gegenteil sogar gänzlich anders ausgerüstete Fahrzeuge als solche, die für Gefechte im offene Gelände durchaus (noch) sinnvoll sind.

Russland krepelt seit Sowjetzeiten damit herum, seine Panzer gegen dreidimensionale Bedrohungen zu härten, aber die sind immer noch leichte Beute für Lufteinheiten und  im Häuserkampf eben sogar für Infanteristen mit veralteten Panzerbüchsen.
Was wiederum der Grund dafür sein könnte, warum die russischen Streitkräfte geradezu reflexartig bebautes Gelände einebnen oder zumindest ausräuchern wollen - da könnte ja sonst jemand auf dem Dach sitzen.



brooker schrieb:


> Und ich lege noch einen drauf, wenn die Häuser nicht zu hoch sind und eine Wärmebild-Einheit verbaut ist, dann macht es auch nen T34. ;●)


Das würde ich zu gerne erleben.

Und das Spannende ist, ich werde es womöglich erleben, wenn auch bei den Panzertruppen das letzte Aufgebot ausrückt.
Sowie aufgrund des Umstandes, dass Wärmebild-Einheiten ja doch ein wenig Elektronik enthalten, mit der es in Russland gerade ein wenig hapert.



brooker schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer: Aktion bringt Reaktion. Die UAF startet eine Offensive und der Russe zieht nach. Der Westen liefert moderste Waffen und der Russe zieht nach.


Das Problem dabei ist, dass "der Russe" nicht unbegrenzt nachziehen kann, weil die Produktion von Nachschub bereits jetzt stockt und mangels benötigter Komponenten zunehmend zum Erliegen kommt. Bei der Ausrüstung der Ukraine ist der Wille der Ausstatter das limitierende Element, in Russland die tatsächliche Produktionskapazität und Materiallage.



brooker schrieb:


> Die USA liefern 300km Raketen und der Russe verlegt sein eigentlich Ziel 300km weiter nach Westen.


"Sein _eigentliches_ Ziel" - einfach köstlich.
Demnach gehörte es von vornherein zum russischen Plan, das die Ukraine weitreichende Waffensysteme erhält und man wollte in den ersten Monaten nur provozieren, dass diese geliefert werden, damit man sich - im Bestreben, eben diesen Waffen auszuweichen - endlich dem "eigentlichen Ziel" zuwenden kann? 

Ist ja auch glasklar: Russland treibt den Gegner hinter sich her, umzingelt ihn von innen und wird ihn irgendwann zwingen, den russischen Rückzug zu erlauben oder sogar die Kapitulation anzunehmen. Alles Teil _des Plans_. 



brooker schrieb:


> Alles kein Hexenzauber und vor allem keine, wie hier mal wieder unterstellt, Unlogik und Propaganda. Man muss einfach mal unvoreingenommene Sachlichkeit walten lassen, dann wird der Kreis ganz schnell rund!


Bitte, bitte nimm ein wenig Rücksicht auf mein bereits arg strapaziertes Zwerchfell  ...



brooker schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unüblich, dass der Nachschub neues Equipmemt mit an die Front bringt und dort ein Ringtausch erfolgt.


Die Frage ist doch, warum das offenbar vorhandene moderne Equipment nicht gleich mit den ersten Kontingent an die Front gebracht wurde. Falls es auch zum Plan (_DEM PLAN!_) gehörte, erst einmal Altbestände von der Ukraine verschrotten zu lassen, wäre zumindest auch der Aspekt grandios aufgegangen. Ein echter Fuchs, der Wladi.

Die zweite Frage wäre, wie viel diesmal ohne Zutun der Verteidiger unterwegs liegenbleibt.


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Die 62er sind so modernisiert worden, das er im Prinzip auf Augenhöhe mit ukrainischen T-72 sind. Ansonsten dienen sie in Kämpfe.zur Deckung und als Feuerschutz von Gruppen zB in Stadtkämpfen.
Angriffe von oben sind für alle Panzer problematisch. 
Ihr solltet auch zwischen Donbassmiliz und russischer Armee unterscheiden. Die Milizen sind häufig mit Beutewaffen und älterem Gerät ausgestattet. 
Moderne Panzer sind in der Bedienung viel zu kompliziert und erfordert eine wesentlich längere Ausbildung.

" Freiwillige", bedeutet das es Vertragssoldaten sind, die auf wegen des Geldes kommen.
Da es in Russland Wehrpflicht gibt, hat der überwiegende Teil der Bewerber eine militärische Ausbildung.
Seit Mai wird diese Einheit aufgestellt und trainiert.
Daher ist modernes Equipment dort nicht verschwendet.

Warum sollen sie eingesetzt werden?
Vielleicht wollen sie das Tempo erhöhen?
Scheinbar liefern die USA Technik über  das Meer und mit der Einnahme von Odessa, würde das wegfallen. Gleichzeitig gibt es in Moldawien Unruhen.
Vielleicht wollen sie auch schnellstens den Beschus des Atomkrsftwerkes verhindern?

Persönlich vermute ich das der Süden das Ziel sein wird.
Es gibt auch Berichte über das sammeln von Hubschraubern und Flugzeugen in der Region, so das sogar Luftlandeoperationen mit bis zu 16k Truppen vermutet werden.

Es scheint auf jeden Fall zu einer Eskalation zu kommen, was nicht gut ist.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die ist immer noch falsch. Die Dachpanzerung des T-62 entspricht der des T-80 und selbst von diesem wurden im letzten Tschetschenienkrieg  im Häuserkampf große Stückzahlen zerstört. Mit Infanteriewaffen.
> Für den Häuserkampf tut es eben nicht jeder Panzer, sondern dafür braucht man ganz im Gegenteil sogar gänzlich anders ausgerüstete Fahrzeuge als solche, die für Gefechte im offene Gelände durchaus (noch) sinnvoll sind.
> 
> Russland krepelt seit Sowjetzeiten damit herum, seine Panzer gegen dreidimensionale Bedrohungen zu härten, aber die sind immer noch leichte Beute für Lufteinheiten und  im Häuserkampf eben sogar für Infanteristen mit veralteten Panzerbüchsen.
> ...



... wie so oft fehlt die Quelle/n deiner Weisheiten.

Den erfolgreichen Einsatz der Panzerwaffe im Häuserkampf können wir gern im Militärthread diskutieren.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Vorsichtig"????
> Vor was soll ich vorsichtig sein?
> Falls das eine versteckte Drohung sein sollte, haben wir beide ein gewaltiges Problem...
> 
> ...


... bitte entschuldige, aber warum du vorsichtig sein solltest, dass stand im selben Absatz.

Noch ein Hinweis: der Nachbar sieht es nicht gern, wenn man seine Socken anzieht.

Da brauche ich nichts zu schreiben, dass ist bereits dokumentiert und hier nachzulesen. Sogar mit Quelle.


----------



## Optiki (29. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Thema 50k unf moderne Waffen:


Wobei weder klar ist, ob es wirklich die 50k Menschen sind, noch ob sie wirklich im großen Umfang über ausschließlich moderne Ausrüstung verfügen, nur weil auf den Bildern nur diese gezeigt wurden. Vom T90 werden doch gar nicht so viele hergestellt, ist dann halt die Frage, ob sie wirklich viel mehr von den anderen Sachen produzieren können.


brooker schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer: Aktion bringt Reaktion. Die UAF startet eine Offensive und der Russe zieht nach. Der Westen liefert moderste Waffen und der Russe zieht nach. Die USA liefern 300km Raketen und der Russe verlegt sein eigentlich Ziel 300km weiter nach Westen.


Irgendwie habe ich die Aussagen so schon mehrmals gelesen die Woche gelesen, aber was soll der Russe an modernen Waffen noch liefern.

Wenn ich 300km über die ganze Frontlinie nehme, ist das ein riesiges Gebiet, dass wäre ja schon ein extremer Verlust für Russland?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr solltet auch zwischen Donbassmiliz und russischer Armee unterscheiden. Die Milizen sind häufig mit Beutewaffen und älterem Gerät ausgestattet.


Woher kommt eigentlich dieses Beutewaffen? Von getöteten Soldaten oder direkt aus Lagern?


Tschetan schrieb:


> " Freiwillige", bedeutet das es Vertragssoldaten sind, die auf wegen des Geldes kommen.
> Da es in Russland Wehrpflicht gibt, hat der überwiegende Teil der Bewerber eine militärische Ausbildung.


Eine abgeschlossene Wehrpflicht spricht also direkt für eine ausreichende Ausbildung, gerade wenn auch mittlerweile mehre Jahre vergangen sind?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit Mai wird diese Einheit aufgestellt und trainiert.


Sie haben also ca. 50K Leute direkt aus dem Nichts gehabt und alle konnten sofort anfangen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar liefern die USA Technik über  das Meer und mit der Einnahme von Odessa,


Ich hab vor 3 Tagen zum ersten Mal gehört sie wollen etwas übers Meer liefern, was liefern sie den da?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen sie auch schnellstens den Beschus des Atomkrsftwerkes verhindern?


wild shot


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Berichte über das sammeln von Hubschraubern und Flugzeugen in der Region, so das sogar Luftlandeoperationen mit bis zu 16k Truppen vermutet werden.


Gostomel 2.0 oder was soll da passieren?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Es scheint auf jeden Fall zu einer Eskalation zu kommen, was nicht gut ist.


offensichtlich hatten die Russen ja einen Plan, sonst hätten sie nicht so viele freiwillige Geholt, es war nur eine Frage der zeit


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich dieses Beutewaffen? Von getöteten Soldaten oder direkt aus Lagern?



Es gibt einige Lager noch aus Sowjetischen Zeiten , dazu wurden 2014-15 verdammt viele Fahrzeuge erobert, zB Debalzevo und es sind mehrere Einheiten der Ukraine übergegangen 
Gibt es Videos bei Youtube.
Dazu haben sie genug Werke für Reparaturen. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Eine abgeschlossene Wehrpflicht spricht also direkt für eine ausreichende Ausbildung, gerade wenn auch mittlerweile mehre Jahre vergangen sind?



Ich habe selber erlebt wie Reservisten mit ihrer Technik vertraut sind und wer weiß wieviel Soldaten nach ihrer Entlassung sich gemeldet haben.
Ich denke das 1 5 Jahre und vielleicht sogar länger, eine gute Basis bieten. Dazu erhalten alle noch eine Auffrischung.
Auf jeden Fall ist die Auffstellung des Korps schon seit Mai in Arbeit.




Optiki schrieb:


> Sie haben also ca. 50K Leute direkt aus dem Nichts gehabt und alle konnten sofort anfangen?



Nein  sie hatten im Frühjahr Meldungen, die sie nicht einsetzten konnten und so wurde diese Entscheidung getroffen ein Korps zu bilden.
Was sind 50k bei 160Mio?

Übrigens finden doch in 2 Wochen die Referenden im Süden statt. Sollten diese den Beitritt zu Russland erreichen, dürfen in diesen Gebieten Wehrpflichtige eingesetzt werden, was im Moment verboten ist.
Diese würden dann die Logistik und Überwachungsaufgaben übernehmen können und damit die Vertragssoldaten für andere Aufgaben entlasten.

Bin gespannt was da raus kommt.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens finden doch in 2 Wochen die Referenden im Süden statt. Sollten diese den Beitritt zu Russland erreichen, dürfen in diesen Gebieten Wehrpflichtige eingesetzt werden, was im Moment verboten ist.
> Diese würden dann die Logistik und Überwachungsaufgaben übernehmen können und damit die Vertragssoldaten für andere Aufgaben entlasten.


Hehe, du musst dich mal selber hören, was du schreibst:
"Vertragssoldaten"
Also "Freiwilligenverbände" gegen Bezahlung, das heisst im normalen Sprachgebrauch Söldnerheer.
Soll noch einer was gegen "Blackwater" sagen...

Und - KSZE Beobachter vor Ort?
Keine Soldaten, Terroristen oder sonstiges bewaffnetes Gesocks in den Wahllokalen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was da raus kommt.


Ich nicht, die selbsternannten, von Terroristen erklärten Staatsgebilde haben ungefähr die gleiche Daseinsberechtigung wie seinerzeit der Islamische Staat.


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> "Vertragssoldaten"



Was soll ich denn sonst schreiben? Sind Soldaten die sich für Geld, eine bestimmte Zeit verpflichten.
Was ist mit unseren Soldaten? Ist das nicht ähnlich?
Sie sind Teil der russischen Armee, während Academy, oder Blackwater mehr Wagner entspricht und richtige Söldner sind.
Ich schreibe es also ohne Wertung, bin aber auch kein Fan davon.
Wehrpflicht verhindert glaube ich wesentlich öfter Kriege.Nicht umsonst setzten alle auf " Vertragdsoldaten".




compisucher schrieb:


> Und - KSZE Beobachter vor Ort?



Die sollten auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein. Leider verzichtet die OSZE darauf. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich nicht, die selbsternannten, von Terroristen erklärten Staatsgebilde haben ungefähr die gleiche Daseinsberechtigung wie seinerzeit der Islamische Staat.



Das Problem ist nur das es dazu Entscheidungen gibt.









						Unabhängigkeit des Kosovo ist rechtens
					

Die Entscheidung des Internationalen Gerichtshofes zur Unabhängigkeitserklärung des Kosovo ist gefallen: Die Abspaltung der ehemaligen serbischen Provinz hat "das allgemeine internationale Recht nicht verletzt".




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Am Ende ist die Frage wer seine Position durchsetzten kann. Serbien konnte es nicht.
Persönlich finde ich Sezessionen absolut dumm und sehe eher einen Abbau von Grenzen und Einzelstaaten als Perspektive, aber International sieht es anders aus.
Das Problem sind auch unterschiedliche Standards und Herangehensweisen,  je nach politischem Kalkül.
So gibt es Kosovo,  oder auch der Wille von Taiwanesen, einen eigenen Staat zu bilden,
Die Ukraine hat Russen, Ungarn, Rumänen, Slowaken und Polen als Bevölkerungsgruppen,  Was sie in gewisser Weise dem früheren Jugoslawien ähnlich macht.
Wie also handeln?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die 62er sind so modernisiert worden, das er im Prinzip auf Augenhöhe mit ukrainischen T-72 sind.


Also haben sie dann doch nichts gegenüber der 1980er Jahre Ausführung des T-62 modernisiert?
Weil, der T-62M ist in etwa auf dem Niveau (bzgl. Feuerleit, etc. zu T-72 der Era...  

Ansonsten gilt, schreiben kannst du eine Menge, aber eine Quelle hast du dafür immer noch nicht geliefert und nur so als Hinweis, was "Du" selbst schreibst und behauptest zählt ganz allgemein nicht als eine Quelle...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr solltet auch zwischen Donbassmiliz und russischer Armee unterscheiden. Die Milizen sind häufig mit Beutewaffen und älterem Gerät ausgestattet.


Na dann muss ich mir die Bilder aus dem Feburar / März wohl nur eingebildet haben, als man die ganzen "liegengebliebenen" (zerstörten) T-72 und A2S3 Acacia, Ausführung 1980er Jahre, etc. vom Vorstoß Richtung Kiew gesehen hat, same die letzten Monate aus dem Süden (Cherson), oder waren die dann auch alle von Donbassmilizen besetzt und nicht mit "Soldaten der russischen Armee", welche sich dann wohl nur hinter der Front die Eier schaukeln, während überall ja scheinbar nur Seperatisteneinheiten zu kämpfen scheinen?

Die Bilder von "moderneren" russischen Gerät stammen überwiegend, ganz komisch aber wahr, aus dem Osten der Ukraine und vereinzelter auch Süden...
Komisch aber auch, oder, dass man den neuren Krempel gerade dort findet...(naja eigentlich nicht so sehr, außer vielleicht man ist forenpatentiertes Kremlsprachrohr). 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Moderne Panzer sind in der Bedienung viel zu kompliziert und erfordert eine wesentlich längere Ausbildung.


Ah ja, tell me more, pls...
Russische Panzer sind also für Männer aus den Seperatistengebieten, die ihren Wehrdienst 100%ig in russischen Panzern absolviert haben, sehr sicher hauptsächlich noch in T-72 und so in der Ukraine geleistet, auch T-80 Derivaten ukrainischer Produktion, zu kompliziert.
Na erzähl mal, mit was für "superkomplizierter Wundertechnik" sind diese russischen T-72, T-80 und T-90 den ausgerüstet, dass sie für jemanden der irgendwann die Teile mal in seiner Ausbildung gefahren hat heute zu "kompliziert" geworden sind?
Weshalb er jetzt schon seit Monaten nur die ganz alten T-72 / 80 und die steinalten T-62 fahren durfte?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Daher ist modernes Equipment dort nicht verschwendet.
> 
> Warum sollen sie eingesetzt werden?
> Vielleicht wollen sie das Tempo erhöhen?


Moderne Ausrüstung nicht gleich höheres Tempo, respektive Erfolg der Operationen, gerade wenn man es an Soldaten ohne aktive Fronterfahrung rausgibt, oder solche die den Krempel ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in wenigen Wochen durchnudeln.
Für Beispiele solch kläglicher Handhabung siehe Hitlers Angewohnheit neue Ausrüstung ab 1944 primär an SS und neu aufgestellte Verbände rauszugeben und nur die Reste an solche der Wehrmacht, mit Fronterfahrung, die Auffüllung brauchen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar liefern die USA Technik über  das Meer und mit der Einnahme von Odessa, würde das wegfallen.


Alles schön hübsch getarnt als Getreide angemalt und / oder in Getreidesäcke abgepackt, damit es bei der Kontrolle der Schiffe, die nach Odessa wollen, in der Türkei, den türkischen und russischen Kontrolleuren nicht auffällt, oder wie bewerkstelligen die USA das?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Berichte über das sammeln von Hubschraubern und Flugzeugen in der Region, so das sogar Luftlandeoperationen mit bis zu 16k Truppen vermutet werden.


Wo sammeln die da, im Kaukasus?
Das letzte was man aus dem Süden gehört hat war, dass die russische Luftwaffe nahezu alle Flugzeuge von der Krim Richtung Osten abgezogen hat, seit sie auf der Krim nicht mehr sicher sind, vor ukrainischen Beschuss.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es scheint auf jeden Fall zu einer Eskalation zu kommen, was nicht gut ist.


Die "Eskalation" gab es im Kreml sicherlich schon häufiger von Putin, in den letzten Monaten, seit da in der Ukraine nahezu nichts nach Plan verlaufen ist.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hehe, du musst dich mal selber hören, was du schreibst:
> "Vertragssoldaten"
> Also "Freiwilligenverbände" gegen Bezahlung, das heisst im normalen Sprachgebrauch Söldnerheer.
> Soll noch einer was gegen "Blackwater" sagen...
> ...


... sprich, über die Brücke Black Water meinst du etwa die USA?


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... sprich, über die Brücke Black Water meinst du etwa die USA?


Yo, klar, ist ja jetzt kein Staatsgeheimnis, dass die USA Blackwater eingesetzt hat.

Im quasi gleichen Atemzug sind aber die Wagner-Truppe garantiert nie in Verbindung zum Kreml und jetzt aufgestellte Freiwilligenverbände gegen Bezahlung auch niemals Söldner.
Nein, es ist genau der gleiche Mist.
Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass mit Wagnergesocks, Kadyrowvollidioten , separatistische Terroristen und nun "Freiwilligenverbänden" ganz offensichtlich die ganze russische Armee eine einzige, zivilistenmordende Verbrecherbande ist.

Eines freut mich aber in diesem Kontext:
Russland hat mit den "bisherigen Leistungen" im Angriffskrieg auf die Ukraine bewiesen, dass es die wohl mit weitem Abstand schlechteste Armee auf diesem Planeten hat, seit ein Neandertaler einem anderen die Keule übern Kopf zog.

Diese bescheuerte Glorifizierung der ach so tollen Russen geht mir so langsam echt auf den Keks.
Obernazi Putin freut sich über all die Dummen, die seiner Propaganda hierzulande auf den Leim gegangen sind und weiterhin kleptomanisch für sich und seine Getreuen die Kohle einsackt.


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wie so oft fehlt die Quelle/n deiner Weisheiten.


Ich vertraue meiner Erinnerung, bin jedoch gerne bereit, für dich öffentliche Quellen zu suchen.
Die Dachpanzerung des T-62 ist 31 mm stark (Quelle), die des T-80 in der Standardausführung 40 mm (Quelle). Diese wurde beim T-80B um eine Reaktivpanzerung erweitert (Quelle). In Tschetschenien stellte sich dann heraus, das diese Panzerung unzureichend gegen von erhöhter Position abgefeuerte Panzerbüchsen war (Quelle).

Sprich, meine Angaben ließen sich im Großen und Ganzen in zwei Wikipedia-Artikel wiederfinden. Warum die dortigen Autoren zuverlässiger sein sollten als mein Fachwissen, erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber wenn du solche Quellen unbedingt benötigst, bitte sehr.

Aber nun erkläre mir doch bitte einmal, wie die schwächere Panzerung des T-62 diesen für ein Einsatzszenario geeigneter machen sollte, in dem sich ein Nachfolgemodell mit nachgebesserter Panzerung in der Praxis als ungeeignet herausstellte.



brooker schrieb:


> Den erfolgreichen Einsatz der Panzerwaffe im Häuserkampf können wir gern im Militärthread diskutieren.


Eine interessante Aufforderung, nachdem du selbst in _diesem_ Thread auf auf dem fraglichen Punkt beharrt hast. Ich habe aber tatsächlich nichts dagegen, die Debatte im Militärthread fortzuführen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber nun erkläre mir doch bitte einmal, wie die schwächere Panzerung des T-62 diesen für ein Einsatzszenario geeigneter machen sollte, in dem sich ein Nachfolgemodell mit nachgebesserter Panzerung in der Praxis als ungeeignet herausstellte.


Der Verlust schmerzt etwas weniger.
Sie wären sonst sowieso irgendwann in absehbarer Zeit in die "Schrottpresse" gewandert und der potenzielle Verlust der Besatzungen schein dem Zarenführer dabei ja sowieso am Popo vorbeizurutschen, weshalb der nicht mit einkalkuliert werden muss. 

*edit*
Übrigens, scheinbar hat die Ukraine, nach eigenen Angaben, jetzt mit ihrer angekündigten großen Offenisve um Cherson begonnen und bereits die russische Front dort durchbrochen:









						Ukraine startet Gegenoffensive im Süden
					

Seit Monaten kündigt die Ukraine eine Gegenoffensive in den von Russland besetzten südlichen Gebieten an. Nach Angaben des ukrainischen Militärs ist diese nun gestartet. Die Bevölkerung soll sich dort in Sicherheit bringen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> was "Du" selbst schreibst und behauptest zählt ganz allgemein nicht als eine Quelle...



Ich weiß nicht was du willst?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w7b-qDD10Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich mir die Bilder aus dem Feburar / März wohl nur eingebildet haben, als man die ganzen "liegengebliebenen



Kannst du ukrainische, von russischen Panzern unterscheiden? Erkennst du ob Aufnahmen von Debalzevo verarbeitet wurden, die 8 Jahre her sind?
Ich bin da relativ vorsichtig mit diesen Bildern und traue mir wenig Urteilskraft zu.
Sollten alle Infos zutreffen, würden die Ukrainer nicht dort sitzen wo sie jetzt sind.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na erzähl mal, mit was für "superkomplizierter Wundertechnik" sind diese russischen T-72, T-80 und T-90 den ausgerüstet,



Abgesehen von der Technik, sehe ich gerade im Verbundenen Kampf hohe Anforderungen und sicher ist auch das Ausbildungsprofil etwas anders angelegt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> oder solche die den Krempel ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in wenigen Wochen durchnudeln.



Mich würde Interessieren, wie du auf diese Felsenfeste Annahme kommst? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das letzte was man aus dem Süden gehört hat war, dass die russische Luftwaffe nahezu alle Flugzeuge von der Krim Richtung Osten abgezogen hat, seit sie auf der Krim nicht mehr sicher sind, vor ukrainischen Beschuss.



Selbst wenn, bei 3-4000km Reichweite einer Su-34, sollte das lästig, aber zu händeln sein. Scheinbar trifft das nicht auf Hubschrauber und Su-25 Jagdbomber zu.


compisucher schrieb:


> Diese bescheuerte Glorifizierung der ach so tollen Russen geht mir so langsam echt auf den Keks.



Ihr seht das so, weil es eure Grundmeinung ist,  die ihr bestärken lasst. 
Andere Auffassungen, sind grundsätzlich unsinnig.

Problem ist dabei nur das ihr den Gegner unterschätzt und Kleinredet. Da dies in unserer Sphäre allgemein gilt, gibt es auch einen Grad der Selbstüberschätzung, der eigenen Interessen schadet und wenig Substanz hat.

Nur weil man realistischer ist, vielleicht tiefer und über Jahre mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, andere Meinungen zulässt bzw. vergleicht, ist man keinem auf den " Leim" gegangen. 
Auch ich lebe mit den Folgen und muß damit klarkommen und es wäre es mir lieb, wenn Politiker langfristiger denken.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du willst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und sie haben mehr als einen Vorführpanzer davon?

Die müssen dann wohl irgendwo auf dem Weg zur Ukraine verschütt gegangen sein, weil dort gesehen hat man sie noch nicht, soweit, unter Vorbehalt bewertbar.  

Zudem, belegt das Video nach wie vor nicht deine getätigte Behauptung, dass die Dinger in der Ukraine in nennbarer Zahl eingsetzt werden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du ukrainische, von russischen Panzern unterscheiden? Erkennst du ob Aufnahmen von Debalzevo verarbeitet wurden, die 8 Jahre her sind?
> Ich bin da relativ vorsichtig mit diesen Bildern und traue mir wenig Urteilskraft zu.
> Sollten alle Infos zutreffen, würden die Ukrainer nicht dort sitzen wo sie jetzt sind.


Kannst du zwischen Kremlnarativen, zur russische Armee und sinnvollen Einschätzungen zu ihr, unterscheiden? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Technik, sehe ich gerade im Verbundenen Kampf hohe Anforderungen und sicher ist auch das Ausbildungsprofil etwas anders angelegt.


Vergiss blos nicht das Mars und Venus ein einer Bahn stehen müssen.
Das hat auch Auswirkungen darauf ob man einen T-62, oder einen T-90 fahren kann. 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren, wie du auf diese Felsenfeste Annahme kommst?


Weil die SS das Material ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchgenudelt hat?
Abgesehen davon hat die russische Armee in den ersten Kriegswochen und bei ihren Angriffen im Donbass, auch genug Material, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, geschrottet.
Das absolut kein Geheimnis.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, bei 3-4000km Reichweite einer Su-34, sollte das lästig, aber zu händeln sein. Scheinbar trifft das nicht auf Hubschrauber und Su-25 Jagdbomber zu.


Für ein zeitnahes unterstützen / abfangen machen 300 und 3000km schon eingen gewaligen Unterschied, ob man dafür dann 10min, oder 10h fliegt.


----------



## brooker (29. August 2022)

... endlich bewegt sich was und die Atom-Experten der IAEA schauen sich das AKW an. Bin gespannt was sie zum allgemein technischen Zustand, insbesondere der nicht vorgesehenen Brennstäbe, den Beschädigungen und der Sicherheit sagen. Die Welt stand vor nicht all zu langer Zeit bei diesem Kraftwerk mit einem Bein in der nuklearen Wolke. Das Sicherheitskonzept wurde damals u.a. mit Unterstützung von deutschen Spezialisten aufgefrischt.









						Atomenergie-Experten auf dem Weg zum ukrainischen Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja
					

Experten der Internationalen Atomenergiebehörde (IAEA) sollen in dieser Woche das russisch besetzte Kernkraftwerk Saporischschja in der Ukraine inspizieren.




					www.gmx.net
				












						AKW-Störfall in der Ukraine
					

Zwischenfall im ukrainischen Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja, knapp 600 Kilometer südöstlich der Hauptstadt Kiew. Gefahr besteht nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen nicht.




					www.greenpeace.de
				




Und was noch viel wichtiger für uns alle ist, dass der Beschuss auf das AKW aufhört. Sonst werden wir demnächst einen NATO-Einsatz in der Ukraine erleben, weil die Radio-Aktivität auch NATO Staaten bedrohen würde. Das ist, so meine Vermutung der Grund, warum die UAF das AKW seit Wochen beschießt und Nadelstiche, technisch sowie medial generiert. Den Westen in der EU und die NATO Partner betroffen machen ist das Ziel und einen Grund zur Kriegsbeteiligung der NATO schaffen! Die Energiekrise hat es noch nicht geschafft, aber vielleicht schafft es die Angst der Europäer vor einem atomaren Zwischenfalls mit Potenzial auf eine Kettenreaktion von auf Reaktoren. Und falls für den Beschuss des AKW die präzisen HIMARS Raketen verwendet werden wird es noch vereückter, denn wie wir gelernt haben sind die USA und weitere NATO Mitglieder über die Ziele der UAF Angriffe informiert und könnte den Beschuss verhindern.









						USA betreiben offenbar geheime Kommando-Struktur in der Ukraine - nach Vorbild aus Afghanistan
					

Nato und USA beteiligen sich offiziell nicht direkt am Krieg in der Ukraine. Dennoch befinden sich offenbar C.I.A.-Agenten vor Ort.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem, belegt das Video nach wie vor nicht deine getätigte Behauptung, dass die Dinger in der Ukraine in nennbarer Zahl eingsetzt werden.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HX6AfuYWWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  Sie taugen zB auch für Aufgaben im Hinterland.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kannst du zwischen Kremlnarativen, zur russische Armee und sinnvollen Einschätzungen zu ihr, unterscheiden?



Ich kann zumindest vermuten das es viele gefakte Videos gibt, die ukrainische Siege verkünden.
Ghost of Kiew zB.

Oder ukrainische Angaben.








						Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, official says
					

Ukraine's top negotiator says 200 to 500 troops are dying daily.




					www.axios.com
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat die russische Armee in den ersten Kriegswochen und bei ihren Angriffen im Donbass, auch genug Material, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, geschrottet.



Weißt du in welcher Größenordnung ?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für ein zeitnahes unterstützen / abfangen machen 300 und 3000km schon eingen gewaligen Unterschied, ob man dafür dann 10min, oder 10h fliegt.



Stimmt, bei den Frontfliegern, aber bei anderen wird dies sicher nicht ganz so wichtig sein.
Kann bestimmt Compisucher erklären?


----------



## Optiki (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du ukrainische, von russischen Panzern unterscheiden? Erkennst du ob Aufnahmen von Debalzevo verarbeitet wurden, die 8 Jahre her sind?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann zumindest vermuten das es viele gefakte Videos gibt, die ukrainische Siege verkünden.
> Ghost of Kiew zB.
> 
> Oder ukrainische Angaben.


Wie kommst du ausgerechnet auf ein 8 Jahre altes Video, schon ein bisschen komisch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MEKV0kpt5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zum Ghost of Kiev gab es mal ein paar Videospielaufnahmen, die von Ahnungslosen geteilt wurden, nach welche Bewertungsmaßstab gehen wir da? soll ich jetzt die ganzen russischen Fakevideos oder falsche Meldungen raussuchen und sagen die hat Putin persönlich so abgesegnet

du behauptest es gibt Berichte, das die Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber verlegt wurden, dann stellt jemand eine andere Meldung da und jetzt sagst du es macht keinen Unterschied, warum sagst du es dann.

Wo bleibt eigentlich deine Quelle zu der Polen und Westukraine Thematik?

hier kannst du selber Entscheiden, in wie weit du diese Dokumente für echt hältst oder nicht: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1526164608238624769

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2022)

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand ne zuverlässige Quelle, aber ich hab dazu noch nichts gefunden. Läuft das AKW eigentlich noch im Normalbetrieb oder wurde das bereits abgeschaltet und ist schon am runter kühlen?
Ich könnte mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass man mitten im Gefecht das Teil noch mit voller Last laufen lässt....


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> zum Ghost of Kiev gab es mal ein paar Videospielaufnahmen, die von Ahnungslosen geteilt wurden, nach welche Bewertungsmaßstab gehen wir da? soll ich jetzt die ganzen russischen Fakevideos oder falsche Meldungen raussuchen und sagen die hat Putin persönlich so abgesegnet



Jeder kannte ihn und viele glaubten diese Infos,



Optiki schrieb:


> du behauptest es gibt Berichte, das die Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber verlegt wurden, dann stellt jemand eine andere Meldung da und jetzt sagst du es macht keinen Unterschied, warum sagst du es dann.



Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge und ob jetzt alle Flugzeuge die Krim und den Süden verlassen haben wissen wir nicht. Es gibt viele Infos und der Wahrheitsgehalt, kann oft erst viele Tage, oder Wochen später erkannt werden.
Beide Seiten nutzen Desinformationen. Stört mich aber nicht, weil am Ende alles irgendwie klar wird.



Optiki schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich deine Quelle zu der Polen und Westukraine Thematik?



Dazu mußt du tiefer in die Geschichte einsteigen. Es gibt Gebiete, die durch den 2. Weltkrieg der Sowjetunion zugeschlagen wurden, aber eine hohe Bedeutung für die Nachbarn besitzen. 
Was zB im Fall einer Niederlage mit der Ukraine passieren könnte, weiß keiner.
Tatsache ist aber, das einige Länder Pässe an Ukrainer ausgegeben haben.Warum?
Manche betrachten dies schon als Beginn, aber ich vermute eher eine ähnliche Mission wie es Erdogan in Syrien gemacht hat.








						Selenskyj will Polen in der Ukraine Sonderstatus gewähren
					

Die in der Ukraine lebenden Polen sollen einen Sonderstatus bekommen, das kündigte Wolodymyr Selenskyjs Pressesprecher an. „Wir müssen das polnische Gesetz für vorübergehend aus der Ukraine repatriierte Personen beachten“, betonte Serhij Nikiforow.



					www.polskieradio.pl
				












						Polens Vorstoß für Ukraine-„Friedensmission“ stößt auf geteiltes Echo
					

Der Vorschlag Polens, eine von Streitkräften unterstützte „Friedensmission“ in die Ukraine zu entsenden, stößt innerhalb der Nato auf Kritik. Deutschlands Verteidigungsministerin Lambrecht betont, der Krieg dürfe „kein Krieg der Nato“ werden. Estland befürwortet eine „Friedensmission“; sie solle...




					www.rnd.de
				




Das sind Meinungen und Prognosen , aber das völlig von der Hand weisen, würde ich bei Politikern der PIS nicht.




Optiki schrieb:


> hier kannst du selber Entscheiden, in wie weit du diese Dokumente für echt hältst oder nicht:



Nein.

Würdest du ein ähnliches Dokument, von der russischen Seite präsentiert, für echt halten?


----------



## Optiki (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder kannte ihn und viele glaubten diese Infos,


erstmal ist dieses Jeder kennt ihn, einfach eine Annahme von dir und kein Fakt

es gab von Anfang an zahlreiche Zweifler an der Geschichte, klar wird es auch Leute die aus Hoffnung oder Unwissen daran geglaunt haben


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge und ob jetzt alle Flugzeuge die Krim und den Süden verlassen haben wissen wir nicht. Es gibt viele Infos und der Wahrheitsgehalt, kann oft erst viele Tage, oder Wochen später erkannt werden.
> Beide Seiten nutzen Desinformationen. Stört mich aber nicht, weil am Ende alles irgendwie klar wird.


du schreibst es gibt Berichte, dass die Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge in die Nähe der Frontverlegt wurden, um einen Angriff zu starten. Anscheinend hat @Nightslaver und ich gegenteilige Meldungen gelesen und er teilt es dir sogar mit, jetzt eierst du hier rum, ohne irgendwas auszusagen, du weißt schon das man Flugzeuge und anderes Material auf Satellitenbilder sieht

es geht da übrigens nicht darum wer recht hat, sondern wie du da rumruderst 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen und Prognosen , aber das völlig von der Hand weisen, würde ich bei Politikern der PIS nicht.


Warum stellst du es dann wie ein Fakt dar und möchtest dieses Punkt immer wieder gerne anbringen. Wenn du und Brooker mal bei Russland alles so ernst nehmen würdet, da würdet ihr keine Waffenstillstand mehr fordern.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Würdest du ein ähnliches Dokument, von der russischen Seite präsentiert, für echt halten?


sicherlich würde ich es in Frage stellen, dann würde ich schauen, welches Information diese Dokumente stützen, was glaubst du den, wie echt sind die Dokumenten und wie echt die Aufstellung von zum Beispiel Oryx?

vlt eine interaktive Karte mit Bilder?  









						Kyiv Oblast Losses by @naalsio26 – Google My Maps
					

Map Legend: 🔴 Destroyed 🟠 Abandoned and later destroyed 🟡 Damaged and captured 🟢 Captured 🔵 Captured, but later recaptured by the original owner 🟣 Captured, but later recaptured by the original owner in a damaged state 🌑 (grey circle) Unknown fate ⚫ Unknown owner  All losses are geolocated...




					www.google.com


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> du schreibst es gibt Berichte, dass die Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge in die Nähe der Frontverlegt wurden, um einen Angriff zu starten. Anscheinend hat @Nightslaver und ich gegenteilige Meldungen gelesen und er teilt es dir sogar mit, jetzt eierst du hier rum, ohne irgendwas auszusagen, du weißt schon das man Flugzeuge und anderes Material auf Satellitenbilder sieht



Wir schreiben von unterschiedlichen Infos.  Bei mir ging es um Kampfhubschrauber und Frontflieger, wie Su-25, die scheinbar für eine kommende Aktion vorbereitet, oder als Täuschung, zB für Satelliten,  positioniert wurden.
Beide Seiten wissen dies und handeln danach.

Selber diente ich übrigens bei den Fliegerkräften und weiß das beide Seiten Feldflugplätze mit entsprechender Tarnung nutzen und schwer durch Satelliten aufzuklären sind, wie es die Ukraine gut beweist.





Optiki schrieb:


> Warum stellst du es dann wie ein Fakt dar und möchtest dieses Punkt immer wieder gerne anbringen. Wenn du und Brooker mal bei Russland alles so ernst nehmen würdet, da würdet ihr keine Waffenstillstand mehr fordern.



Ich nehme Russland ernst und hatte bei Beginn des Krieges davon geschrieben, das die Ukraine vielleicht zerfallen könnte und einige profitieren davon.
Aber auch aus diesem Wissen heraus, finde ich einen Waffenstillstand absolut wichtig.




Optiki schrieb:


> sicherlich würde ich es in Frage stellen, dann würde ich schauen, welches Information diese Dokumente stützen, was glaubst du den, wie echt sind die Dokumenten und wie echt die Aufstellung von zum Beispiel Oryx?



Wer ist " Oryx" und wer steht dahinter?

Ich schaue zB auf diese Karte, die ziemlich korrekt ist und Geländegewinne bei den Russen erst Tage später anzeigt.









						Bei Zaporizhzhia Richtung russische Artillerie, Panzer beschossen Dorozhnianka, Schevchenko, Poltavka, Bilohirya, Novopil. Die russische Luftfahrt führte Luftangriffe in der Nähe von Novopil und Novosilka durch, heißt es im Morgenbericht des Generals
					

Bei Zaporizhzhia Richtung russische Artillerie, Panzer beschossen Dorozhnianka, Schevchenko, Poltavka, Bilohirya, Novopil. Die russische Luftfahrt führte Luftangriffe in der Nähe von Novopil und Novosilka durch, heißt es im Morgenbericht des Generalstabs der Streitkräfte der Ukraine. Entdecken...




					liveuamap.com


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Merkst du es selber, das du deine eigene Behauptung mit dem Video mal wieder ad absurdum führst, oder muss ich dich darauf erst wieder hinweisen, das man dort immer noch keine "hypermodernen T-62 findet", wie du immer zu behauptest, sondern bestenfalls von T-62M, erkennbar am _KDT-2_ LEM, vom Wolna-Feuerleitsystem, auf der Kanone, gesprochen wird, die bestenfalls mit provisorischen Zusatzelementen, durch die Besatzungen selbst, "verbessert" wurden?

Ehrlich, es wäre mir selbst zu peinlich hier um das Thema die ganze Zeit so einen Affenzirkus abzuziehen, wie du es machst.
Gib doch einfach zu das du beim T-62 auch nur wieder mal Märchenstunde betrieben hast und wir können das Thema endlich abhaken...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weißt du in welcher Größenordnung ?


Na scheinbar genug, dass im Kreml, für das Desaster, bisher bereits einige Generäle ihren Hut nehmen durften.

Ansonsten, wenn du es konkretter möchtest, gibt es eine Auflistung, nach Fahrzeugen und Ausführungen, jeweils mit Bildern / Videos und Datum belegt, die dokumentiert und nein, es muss nicht jeder Posten auf der Seite richtig sein, aber sicherlich genug davon werden es wohl sein:









						Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei den Frontfliegern, aber bei anderen wird dies sicher nicht ganz so wichtig sein.


Ja, wenn man natürlich nur vor hat seine Ladung weit hinter der Grenze auf Bahnhöfe und Wohngebäude abzuwerfen, ist es egal ob man dafür 3000km fliegt, oder 300km.
Da es aber hier um die Unterstützung im Frontbereich und rückwertigen Raum der Front geht, macht jeder Kilometer mehr halt durchaus einen Unterschied, wie schnell aufgeklärte Ziele attackiert werden können.


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> das man dort immer noch keine "hypermodernen T-62 findet



Habe ich von " hypermodern" geschrieben? Warum versuchst du mir etwas in den Mund zu legen?
Sie sind modernisiert .



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da es aber hier um die Unterstützung im Frontbereich und rückwertigen Raum der Front geht, macht jeder Kilometer mehr halt durchaus einen Unterschied, wie schnell aufgeklärte Ziele attackiert werden können.



Meinst du sie fliegen erst los wenn sie gebraucht werden? Außerdem schaue mal auf die livemap und zählen die dort im Süden vorhandenen Flugplätze.  Das sind sehr viele, weil sich die Sowjets dort vorbereitet hatten.
Woher weißt du das dort nicht ein paar Flugzeuge stationiert sind?
Unsere Mig-21/23/27/29 und Su-25 sind von Graspisten gestartet und der Tankwagen stand in der DeZ im Wald.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich von " *hypermodern*" geschrieben?


Du weißt aber schon was eine polemische Überteibung ist?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du mir etwas in den Mund zu legen?
> Sie sind modernisiert .


Du hast doch hier die ganze Zeit davon geredet das dort die Feuerleitanlagen, etc. "modernisiert" wurden.
Den Beweis / Quelle, bist du aber nach wie vor schuldig und nein, deine verlinkten Videos belegen das eben nicht, im letzten wird auch nur von T-62M gesprochen, die man in die Ukraine schickt und die sind technisch stand 1983.

Wenn das für dich "modernisiert" ist, dann kann die Bundeswehr auch die 100 Leopard 1A5 (technisch Stand etwa 1986) vom Hersteller holen und wir haben hier "modernisierte" Panzer.


----------



## Optiki (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir schreiben von unterschiedlichen Infos.  Bei mir ging es um Kampfhubschrauber und Frontflieger, wie Su-25,


Du schreibst es gibt Berichte, das Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge verlegt werden und dann redest davon, dass dieses versteckt werden. Ebenfalls schreibst du von 16k Soldaten, also ziemlich viele Informationen für eine geheime Aktion der Russen. Du bist dir also sicher, ich kann von einer Basis mehrere Hubschrauber verschwinden lassen und keiner merkt es.

Auf der anderen Seite hieß es, aufgrund der Angriffe auf Krim und anderen Angriffen hinter der Frontlinie wurden Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber verschoben. Welche Flugzeuge sollen die den meinen, wenn in Saki beispielweise SU-24 standen, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter verfolgt, keine Ahnung in wie weit das wirklich passiert ist.

Jetzt ist für mich die Frage, wie soll ein Angriff mit 16k Leute aussehen, mit Hubschraubern und SU-25, sollen die da Kamikaze rein fliegen oder soll es Hostomel 2.0 geben? Bei Letzterem sollten die Hubschrauber doch  wohl schon etwas näher an der Front und es nicht so egal, wie du es hier darstellen willst.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich nehme Russland ernst und hatte bei Beginn des Krieges davon geschrieben, das die Ukraine vielleicht zerfallen könnte und einige profitieren davon.


Wie soll das mit Polen von statten gehen, sie nehmen das Gebiet ein und richten alle hin, die nicht Polen sein wollen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer ist " Oryx" und wer steht dahinter?


wie war das, jeder kennt den Ghost von Kiev, so viel dazu

*Stijn Mitzer steht dahinter*​


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schaue zB auf diese Karte, die ziemlich korrekt ist und Geländegewinne bei den Russen erst Tage später anzeigt.


so wie beim Severodonetsk, wo die Russen schon Wochen vorher die Stadt als eingenommen gemeldet haben oder aktuell Pisky, wo es immer noch keine Bilder von der anderen Seite gibt

kannst ja gerne erklären, woher du weißt, ob diese Städte eingenommen sind


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon was eine polemische Überteibung ist?
> 
> 
> Du hast doch davon geredet das dort Feuerleitanlagen, etc. "modernisiert" wurden.
> Den Beweis / Quelle, bist du aber nach wie vor schuldig und nein, dein verlinktes Video belegt das eben nicht, da wird von T-62M gesprochen, die sind technisch stand 1983, wenn das für dich "modernisiert" ist, dann kann die Bundeswehr auch die 100 Leopard 1A5 vom Hersteller holen und wir haben "modernisierte" Panzer.



Jetzt geht es also nur noch um den Grad der Modernisierung?








						T-62 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




T-62M (Objekt 166M): Rundum modernisierte Version ab 1983. Mit zusätzlicher Panzerplatte am Wannenbug sowie hufeisenförmiger Laminat-Zusatzpanzerung (NERA) an Turmfront und Geschützblende. Ebenso wurde am Wannenbug zusätzliche Panzerplatten angebracht. Des Weiteren wurden im vorderen Wannenbereich Stützen zur Verstärkung bei Minenexplosionen eingebaut. Zusätzlich wurden Seitenschürzen montiert. An der rechten Turmseite wurden acht 902B-Nebelwerfer montiert. Der Motor wurde durch den stärkeren W-55U mit 620 PS ersetzt. Bei der Bewaffnung wurde das Lenkwaffensystem 9K116-2 Scheksna integriert. Es wird das 1K13-1-Zielperiskop mit Lenkkanal und Steuerkonsole verwendet, des Weiteren das Wolna-Feuerleitsystem – bestehend aus dem KDT-2 LEM auf der Kanone, dem TShSM-41U-Zielperiskop, dem Meteor-M1-Stabilisierungssystem und dem ballistischen Computer BW62.

Ich denke das ist schon eine Menge. 

Gerade dies hier ist ein interessantes Gimick.








						9K116-2 Scheksna – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Meinst du nicht das der noch ein "Gegner" ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es also nur noch um den Grad der Modernisierung?





Wenn es hier einen Preis für die sinnlostesten Posts / Antworten geben würde, du würdest ihn hundertprozentig gewinnen, bin ich mir absolut sicher...

Für mich ist das Thema damit erledigt, da geh ich lieber wieder mit der Katze meiner Nachbarin über die Vorzüge von Lachs, gegenüber Thunfisch, diskutieren, ist ergibiger und zielführender.


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du schreibst es gibt Berichte, das Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge verlegt werden



Wie es Berichte über Offensiven in Cherson gibt .
Diese Landung könnte einen Angriff auf Nikolajew flankieren und Teil des Angriffes auf Odessa sein, oder eine Täuschung.
Eine Mi-8 kann rund 30 Soldaten transportieren. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Wie soll das mit Polen von statten gehen, sie nehmen das Gebiet ein und richten alle hin, die nicht Polen sein wollen.



Warum? Eine Sicherheitszone einrichten und warten. Die Bewohner erhalten polnische Staatsbürgerschaft, Einreise EU. Wer will das in Lwow nicht? 



Optiki schrieb:


> kannst ja gerne erklären, woher du weißt, ob diese Städte eingenommen sind



Laut Livemap nicht, aber der größte Teil wohl schon.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn es hier einen Preis für die sinnlostesten Posts / Antworten geben würde, du würdest ihn hundertprozentig gewinnen, bin ich mir absolut sicher...



Ich sollte lernen nicht jede Frage beantworten zu wollen.


----------



## Optiki (29. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie es Berichte über Offensiven in Cherson gibt .
> Diese Landung könnte einen Angriff auf Nikolajew flankieren und Teil des Angriffes auf Odessa sein, oder eine Täuschung.
> Eine Mi-8 kann rund 30 Soldaten transportieren.


Lassen wir das einfach so stehen. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Eine Sicherheitszone einrichten und warten. Die Bewohner erhalten polnische Staatsbürgerschaft, Einreise EU. Wer will das in Lwow nicht?


Geflüchtete in Europa und Polen, die Leute die in die Westukraine geflohen sind, die EU und ihre Bürger könnten etwas dagegen haben? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Laut Livemap nicht, aber der größte Teil wohl schon.


naja du schreibst, das Livemap nicht die eroberten Städte zeitnahe einfügt, aber du musst ja eine Grundlage für dieses Aussage haben, ich will jetzt jetzt nicht über andere Städte diskutieren, aber bei den beiden Städte wurden lange vor der Einnahme die Stadt schon als erobert genannt,  wie auch  Russland schon mehrmals die gesamte Luftwaffe der Ukraine zerstört hat, wv Himarssystem wurden schon zerstört ohne ein irgendwas zu liefern, am besten  war das Video, wo man den zweiten Stock eines Gebäudes getroffen hat  





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1564077911459733504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2022)

> Die Ukraine hat Angriffe bei Cherson im Süden des Landes gestartet. Ob dies die angekündigte große Gegenoffensive ist, ist noch unklar. Aber die Zerstörung von Brücken soll der russischen Armee Nachschub und Rückzug unmöglich machen. Russische Blogger bestätigen erste Erfolge Kiews.
> 
> Im russisch besetzten Gebiet Cherson im Süden der Ukraine hat am Montag nach eigenen Angaben die lange in Aussicht gestellte ukrainische Offensive begonnen. Man habe „Offensivaktionen in vielen Richtungen der Südukraine begonnen, einschließlich des Gebiets Cherson“, sagte eine Armee-Sprecherin.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russische Militärblogger melden Erfolge der ukrainischen Armee

Mal gucken ob da noch mehr kommt. Auf jeden Fall sind kleinere Erfolge zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Tschetan (29. August 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Geflüchtete in Europa und Polen, die Leute die in die Westukraine geflohen sind, die EU und ihre Bürger könnten etwas dagegen haben?



Was berechtigt wäre, nur die derzeitigen Anführer in Polen sind auch nicht ganz ok und Orban unterstützt schon lange die ungarische Minderheit.
Ich Erde mich am Ende nicht wundern, wenn das als humanitäre Aktion abläuft.



Optiki schrieb:


> naja du schreibst, das Livemap nicht die eroberten Städte zeitnahe einfügt, aber du musst ja eine Grundlage für dieses Aussage haben, ich will jetzt jetzt nicht über andere Städte diskutieren, aber bei den beiden Städte wurden lange vor der Einnahme die Stadt schon als erobert genannt, wie auch Russland schon mehrmals die gesamte Luftwaffe der Ukraine zerstört hat, wv Himarssystem wurden schon zerstört ohne ein irgendwas zu liefern, am besten war das Video, wo man den zweiten Stock eines Gebäudes getroffen hat



Es gibt einige Youtuber die sehr gute Analysen machen, oder mit verfügbaren Infos eigene Karten erstellen. Einer von ihnen, aus Singapur ist da sehr akkurat, nach meiner Meinung. Deshalb komme ich zu dieser Meinung, aber an Ende ist es egal ob es heute oder nächste Woche irgendeine Eroberung gibt.
Man sieht die Tendenz und kann Entwicklungen einschätzen.

Einiges findet auch in der Grauzone statt und beide Seiten halten sich bedeckt, oder geben Verluste nicht zu.
Persönlich finde ich diese Seite aber ziemlich zuverlässig.

Die Ukrainische Luftabwehr und Luftwaffe, existiert eigentlich nur durch die Unterstützung der Nato Aufklärung. Diese übernehmen die Entdeckung von Zielen und führen Abwehr und Piloten.
Das aufspüren der restlichen Flugzeuge ist sehr schwer, wie oben von mir erklärt. Auf jeden Fall sind sie sehr tapfere und gute Piloten, wie man auf Videos sehen kann.
Die Angriffe nach Russland hinein, waren eine Kombi aus Topographie und fliegererischem Können,  wie auch die leider Verlustreichen Versorgungsflüge nach Mariupol.

Himars wurden wohl 5-6 zerstört. Sie sind schwer zu erwischen, weil sie einfach sehr schnell verlegen können.


RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russische Militärblogger melden Erfolge der ukrainischen Armee
> 
> Mal gucken ob da noch mehr kommt. Auf jeden Fall sind kleinere Erfolge zu verzeichnen.











						Ukraine meldet Gegenoffensive bei Cherson
					

Ukrainische Einheiten sollen im Süden des Landes mit groß angelegten Angriffen begonnen haben - Ziel könnte unter anderem die besetzte Großstadt Cherson sein. Nach ukrainischen Angaben ist die russische Armee dort geschwächt.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das ist, so meine Vermutung der Grund, warum die UAF das AKW seit Wochen beschießt und Nadelstiche, technisch sowie medial generiert.


Interessant dabei ist, das du damit 1:1 der Auffassung des Kreml folgst.

Die Indizien sagen allerdings etwas anderes:

1.) Russland hat das KKW überhaupt erst besetzt und nutzt es nicht nur als Militädepot, sondern auch als Schutzschild für dort stationierte Artillerie, mit der umliegende Ziele unter Beschuss genommen werden. Das ist unbestritten und durch Zeugenaussagen und mit Fernaufklärungsdaten belegt.

2.) Die Besatzungstruppen verkündeten bereit großmundig, dass KKW vermint zu haben und es eher sprengen zu wollen, als es wieder aufzugeben. Das mag Getöne gewesen sein, aber man kann dadurch begründet eine prinzipielle Bereitschaft und womöglich sogr Vorsatz unterstellen.

3.) Die Besatzer hätten durch eine schwere Störung wenig zu verlieren. Sie können sich rechtzeitig absetzen, bevor ein Meiler durchgeht. Der Ruf ist ohnehin ruiniert und über das weltweite Echo wird mit einem Schulterzucken hinweg gegangen bzw. weiterhin die Ukraine bezichtigt Ein verseuchtes Gebiet an dieser Stelle käme zudem der Entlastung der russischen Linien zupass und ...

4.) ... die Ukraine hat sehr viel zu verlieren. Nicht nur ein gewaltiger Energieerzeuger inklusive der dort arbeitenden Fachkräfte, sondern auch die Nutzbarkeit eines beträchtlichen Teils ihres Staatsgebiets. Und wenn herauskäme oder auch nur starker Anlass zur Vermutung bestünde, dass ukrainische Streitkräfte verantwortlich wären, würde die dringend benötigt westliche Unterstützung versiegen.

Wer also hat Motiv, Möglichkeit, Kontext, Vorteil, Ausweg und Chuzpe für eine Gefährdung der Anlage?
- Richtig, das wäre Russland.


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ) Die Besatzer hätten durch eine schwere Störung wenig zu verlieren. Sie können sich rechtzeitig absetzen, bevor ein Meiler durchgeht.



Wenn sie die Gebiete an Russland anschließen wollen?
Bisschen unlogisch. Abgesehen davon würde der Dreck den Donbass und Russland erreichen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Gebiete an Russland anschließen wollen?


Im Kreml spekuliert niemand mehr darauf, dort größere Gebiete dauerhaft anschließen zu können. Es geht darum, Pufferzonen zu schaffen, um die annektierten Sahnestückchen (be-) halten zu können.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen unlogisch. Abgesehen davon würde der Dreck den Donbass und Russland erreichen.


Die Auswirkungen auf Auswirkungen auf die Ukraine lägen bei 100%, die auf Russland wären überschaubar.
Die auf den Donbass wären aus russischer Sicht womöglich gar nicht so unerwünscht, dann kann man sich bei den zunehmend ernüchterten Spearatisten erneut als Retter ins Spiel bringen, indem man Dekontaminationshilfe leistet.


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Himars wurden wohl 5-6 zerstört. Sie sind schwer zu erwischen, weil sie einfach sehr schnell verlegen können.


Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Bisher wurde KEIN Himars-System zerstört. 
Es wurden weniger als 16 Kurzstreckengeschosse (< 30km Reichweite)  durch den Feind zerstört.
Die bisherige Trefferquote vom Himars liegt bei > 96%.
Stand 29.08.2022.
Und nein, ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht preisgeben, woher ich diese Infos habe.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

> Der Iran hat einem US-Medienbericht zufolge erste Drohnen an Russland für den Einsatz in der Ukraine geschickt. Die "Washington Post" berichtete unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstkreise, bereits am 19. August seien mindestens zwei verschiedene Typen an unbemannten Flugzeugen geliefert worden. Diese könnten für den Beschuss von Radaranlagen, Artillerie und anderen militärischen Objekten eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Allerdings hätten die russischen Streitkräfte bei ersten Tests mit zahlreichen Fehlfunktionen zu kämpfen gehabt, hieß es weiter. Die Russen seien "nicht zufrieden". Dem Bericht zufolge geht die US-Regierung davon aus, dass der Iran noch Hunderte weitere Drohnen an Moskau liefern wird.


Quelle: Iran liefert Russland offenbar erste Drohnen

Das tut mir aber leid wenn die Fehlfunktionen haben.


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer also hat Motiv, Möglichkeit, Kontext, Vorteil, Ausweg und Chuzpe für eine Gefährdung der Anlage?
> - Richtig, das wäre Russland.


Und dennoch wäre es eine dumme Idee so ein Desaster als Teil der Strategie ein zu planen. Ich persönlich denke ja nicht mehr wirklich gut über die Kremlinge, aber für so bescheuert halte ich sie dann aber auch nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Kreml spekuliert niemand mehr darauf, dort größere Gebiete dauerhaft anschließen zu können.



Weshalb verteilen sie dann Pässe und wollen scheinbar um den 11.September herum ein Referendum abhalten ?



compisucher schrieb:


> Es wurden weniger als 16 Kurzstreckengeschosse (< 30km Reichweite) durch den Feind zerstört.
> Die bisherige Trefferquote vom Himars liegt bei > 96%.



Du meinst das die Russen nicht in der Lage sind, eine ballistische Rakete, ohne jegliche Manövrierfähigkeit abzuschießen ?

Die von mir aufgeführten Himars beziehen sich auf die Abschußsysteme.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
> Bisher wurde KEIN Himars-System zerstört.
> Es wurden weniger als 16 Kurzstreckengeschosse (< 30km Reichweite)  durch den Feind zerstört.
> Die bisherige Trefferquote vom Himars liegt bei > 96%.
> ...


... und wer sagt das? Quelle erwünscht! 
Was haben die Russen dann der Presse präsentiert? Modelle aus Pappe?


----------



## Optiki (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Was haben die Russen dann der Presse präsentiert? Modelle aus Pappe?


Videos welche nicht eindeutig sind und ja vlt   



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/30/ukraine-russia-himars-decoy-artillery/


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Kreml spekuliert niemand mehr darauf, dort größere Gebiete dauerhaft anschließen zu können. Es geht darum, Pufferzonen zu schaffen, um die annektierten Sahnestückchen (be-) halten zu können.
> 
> 
> Die Auswirkungen auf Auswirkungen auf die Ukraine lägen bei 100%, die auf Russland wären überschaubar.
> Die auf den Donbass wären aus russischer Sicht womöglich gar nicht so unerwünscht, dann kann man sich bei den zunehmend ernüchterten Spearatisten erneut als Retter ins Spiel bringen, indem man Dekontaminationshilfe leistet.



Bitte entschuldige, aber mit diesen Ausführungen hast du dich rein technisch komplett deklassiert. Selenski spricht von einer sich anbahnenden globalen nuklearen Katastrophe und keiner der Experten korrigiert ihn. Vermutlich weil es so ist!

Du machst daraus nen abgegrenztes Ereignis von ein paar 100km² bei dem die Russen im Anschluss damit glänzen können Jodtabletten und Leichensäcke zu verteilen. 

Und am Wortlaut der unteren Quelle kannst du was wieder erkennen? Richtig, er möchte die EU und damit NATO Partner betroffen machen. Und warum? Über Artikel 5 könnte das Bündnis bei einer derartig anstehenden Bedrohung eines solchen Ausmaßes in den Krieg eintreten um Schlimmeres zu verhindern. 









						Richter: "Selenskyj befürchtet globale Katastrophe"
					

Seit Wochen ist das Atomkraftwerk in Saporischschja hart umkämpft. Nach anhaltendem Beschuss wird die Anlage gleich mehrmals vom ukrainischen Stromnetz genommen. Die Lage vor Ort sei "an Dramatik nicht zu überbieten", sagt ntv-Reporter Stephan Richter.




					www.n-tv.de
				












						Selenskyj: Nukleare Katastrophe könnte auch EU treffen
					

Seit Tagen wird Europas größtes AKW Saporischschja beschossen. Präsident Selenskyj warnt vor den Folgen, die weit über die Ukraine hinausgehen würden. "Wenn die Welt jetzt nicht die Kraft aufbringt und die Entschlossenheit, um eine Atomanlage zu schützen, dann heißt das, dass die Welt verliert."




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Über Artikel 5 könnte das Bündnis bei einer anstehenden Bedrohung eines solchen Ausmaßes in den Krieg eintreten um Schlimmeres zu verhindern.


Reine Spekulation.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation.


... deswegen schrieb ich "könnte". Ich hoffe das es nicht dazu kommt!


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst das die Russen nicht in der Lage sind, eine ballistische Rakete, ohne jegliche Manövrierfähigkeit abzuschießen ?


Das habe ich nicht geschrieben.
Die Stückzahl bezog sich auf gelagerte Raketen, welche durch Bombardements gleich welcher Art zerstört wurden.
Da die Effizienz bei ca. 96% liegt, ist die Abschussquote in % nicht besonders hoch.
Die Absolutzahl abgeschossener Himars-Raketen kenne ich natürlich nicht.
Gemäß den offiziellen Zahlen dürften es ein paar hundert gelieferte Raketen geben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die von mir aufgeführten Himars beziehen sich auf die Abschußsysteme.


Genau = 0 zerstörte Systeme bis Gestern



brooker schrieb:


> ... und wer sagt das? Quelle erwünscht!


Ach, was du so alles wünscht, ist für die Welt eigentlich irrelevant.
Gut, meine Wünsche wohl ebenfalls, insofern Gleichstand.
Wenn du genau lesen würdest, habe ich dir die Antwort viel weiter vorne schon mal gegeben..



brooker schrieb:


> Was haben die Russen dann der Presse präsentiert? Modelle aus Pappe?


Keine Ahnung. 

Frage:
Wie sollte ein Russe an abgeschossene Himars-Waffenträger kommen, wenn diese 30-40 oder gar 80 km hinter der Front stehen?

Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass den Russen eine so massive Frontlinienverschiebung  seit Einführung dieses Waffensystems gelungen wäre, als dass sie Beutestücke präsentieren könnten.

Nur so als Gedankenansatz bzgl. der Glaubwürdigkeit...

Unbestritten sind sie in der Lage, Fragmente der Raketengeschosse zu präsentieren, die treffen ja auch


----------



## Tekkla (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Frage:
> Wie sollte ein Russe an abgeschossene Himars-Waffenträger kommen, wenn diese 30-40 oder gar 80 km hinter der Front stehen?
> 
> Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass den Russen eine so massive Frontlinienverschiebung seit Einführung dieses Waffensystems gelungen wäre, als dass sie Beutestücke präsentieren könnten.
> ...


Habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass du dir mit Logik bei den Kremlingen keine Freunde machst!


----------



## compisucher (30. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass du dir mit Logik bei den Kremlingen keine Freunde machst!


Ja, wird wohl so sein.
Logik und Kreml sind diametrale Werte...


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie sollte ein Russe an abgeschossene Himars-Waffenträger kommen, wenn diese 30-40 oder gar 80 km hinter der Front stehen?



Ich finde das Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden sind, aber ob es wirklich eins ist?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hKPA4Xq-5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grundsätzlich sind die Russen mit ihren Mitteln in der Lage, Ziele aufzuspüren und aufzuklären.
Vergiss nicht das sie von Drohnen, über Satelliten, bis zu Informanten, alles aufbieten können.

Ansonsten finde ich Himars und seine Clone, grundsätzlich überschätzt und bei weitem nicht als den 
" Gamechanger ", zu dem sie erklärt wurden. Sie reihen sich in die Reihe vieler anderer "Wunderwaffen", wie Javelin, Switchblade, oder Brimstone Raketen ein.
Sie sind sicher effektive Systeme, aber in der Situation der ukrainischen Armee, reichen sie nicht um signifikante Veränderungen im Kräfteverhältnis zu erreichen.
Das russische Truppen Verluste haben, sollte nicht ungewöhnlich sein.

Himars ist im Prinzip 90er Technik und von einem gut organisierten und gestaffelten Luftverteidigungssystem, erfolgreich zu verteidigen.
Am Ende geht es vielleicht eher darum, die russischen Fla Raketenvorräte zu erschöpfen.
Ein weiteres Problem sind die enormen Wege die bewältigt werden müssen, bis sie am Einsatzort ankommen und welche Gefahren dabei lauern. 

Auf der Gegenseite gibt es eine breite Palette an Waffen, die durch ihre Anzahl die Himars wettmachen und mindestens gleichwertig sind.


Man findet relativ wenig Infos und man sollte alles mit einer Prise Salz nehmen.

"Der russische Offizier behauptet, er habe persönlich eine amerikanische HIMARS-MLRS-Rakete über dem Donbass abgeschossen, die der Ukraine gespendet worden sei. Aber er gibt zu, dass diese amerikanische Waffe eine ernsthafte Herausforderung für russische Kanoniere ist.

„Das schwierigste Ziel, an dem wir gearbeitet haben, sind HIMARS-Raketen. Diese Granaten … fliegen in sehr großer Höhe. Wir entdecken mindestens [Raketen] bis zu einer Höhe von 22.000 Metern. Die Schwierigkeit liegt in der Tatsache, dass die Reichweite gering ist und die Zeit, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen, minimal ist … Unsere Kampfmannschaften bewältigen tapfer die Aufgabe des Abschusses, buchstäblich innerhalb von 10 Sekunden … Der effektive Streubereich dieser Granaten ist sehr klein, nur Null. Daher wird das Ziel als klein und schnell angesehen“ , sagte die Quelle."









						60% of HIMARS have been destroyed, a pro-Ukrainian source claims
					

The pro-Ukrainian Telegram channel Legitimney claims that according to their sources, more than 60% of the HIMARS delivered to Ukraine have been destroyed.




					bulgarianmilitary.com


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ähnlichkeiten vorhanden sind, aber ob es wirklich eins ist?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja die russische Armee ist sicherlich in der Lage amerikanische Raktenwerfer aufzuspüren, genauso wie sie ja mit ihren "umfassenden Mitteln" auch regelmäßig Lagerhallen voller westlicher Militärtechnik mit Supermärkten und Wohngebäuden verwechselt...  



> Bericht: Ukraine täuscht russisches Militär mit Holzattrappen​
> Das ukrainische Militär setzt im Abwehrkampf gegen die russischen Invasoren laut einem Bericht der "Washington Post" auch Waffenattrappen ein, um die Angreifer zu täuschen.* Dabei gehe es etwa um hölzerne Nachbildungen moderner US-Raketensysteme*, schrieb die Zeitung unter Berufung auf ungenannte hochrangige Beamte aus den USA und der Ukraine. Auf diese Weise seien die russischen Streitkräfte dazu gebracht worden, teure Marschflugkörper vom Typ Kalibr auf harmlose Replikate zu verschwenden.



Das würde zumindest auch erklären wie die russische Seite so regelmäßig darauf kommt, bereits mehr HIMARS zerstört haben zu wollen, als es überhaupt in der Ukraine gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und dennoch wäre es eine dumme Idee so ein Desaster als Teil der Strategie ein zu planen. Ich persönlich denke ja nicht mehr wirklich gut über die Kremlinge, aber für so bescheuert halte ich sie dann aber auch nicht.





brooker schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, aber mit diesen Ausführungen hast du dich rein technisch komplett deklassiert. Selenski spricht von einer sich anbahnenden globalen nuklearen Katastrophe und keiner der Experten korrigiert ihn. Vermutlich weil es so ist!
> 
> Du machst daraus nen abgegrenztes Ereignis von ein paar 100km² bei dem die Russen im Anschluss damit glänzen können Jodtabletten und Leichensäcke zu verteilen.


Ganz frisch: Augenzeugenbericht eines bestätigten Mitarbeiter des Kaftwerks, dass die dort stationierten russischen Truppen vorsätzlich Teile der Kraftwerksanlage beschießen.









						(S+) Ukrainischer AKW-Mitarbeiter: »Diesmal schossen sie auch mit Haubitzen«
					

Wie gefährlich ist die Lage am umkämpften AKW Saporischschja? Internationale Experten sollen das prüfen. Der SPIEGEL konnte mit einem verzweifelten Kraftwerksmitarbeiter chatten.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Warum die Russen so irre sind, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären; ich war Soldat und bin Techniker und Analyst, kein Psychiater.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

@Mahoy ... leider hinter Paywall. Magst du bitte kopieren und einfügen? Danke


----------



## chill_eule (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> leider hinter Paywall. Magst du bitte kopieren und einfügen?


Ich glaube kaum, dass dies mit geltendem Recht vereinbar ist...


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Mahoy ... leider hinter Paywall. Magst du bitte kopieren und einfügen? Danke


Ist dir die (wenn auch womöglich unbequeme) Wahrheit nicht einmal einen lumpigen Euro für das Probe-Abo wert? 

Aber gut, die auszugsweise Wiedergabe müsste ja eigentlich erlaubt sein:



> »Jedes Mal, wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe, sehe ich russische Ausrüstung. Auf meinem Weg passiere ich drei Schützenpanzer, fünf Ural-Lastwagen und viele kleinere Militärfahrzeuge. Ich laufe auch an einer Flugabwehreinheit vorbei.
> 
> Die gesamte Ausrüstung der Russen befindet sich auf dem Gelände des Kernkraftwerks. Sie haben Angst, sie von dort wegzubringen, weil sie wissen, dass die ukrainische Armee sie beschießen würde.
> 
> ...





> »Die Russen haben schwere Waffen in Saporischschja untergebracht«, sagt Ingenieur Ihor. Auch Truppentransporter, Raketenwerfer und Lastwagen habe er gesehen. Zwischen den Gebäuden hätten die Russen Gräben ausgehoben. Das Flussufer sei vermint. Ein streunender Hund sei auf eine Mine getreten und gestorben. Zuletzt hätten russische Soldaten laut Ihor auf dem Gelände des Atomkraftwerks zudem Stellungen mit Betonblöcken befestigt. »Sie machen sich für einen Abwehrkampf bereit, das ist vollkommen wahnsinnig.«





> Ingenieur Ihor berichtet, dass Mitarbeiter der russischen Atomenergiebehörde Rosatom am 4. August, also vor dem Beschuss des Werksgeländes, in Kleinbussen aus Enerhodar evakuiert worden seien. Am 8. August seien sie zurückgekehrt. Ihor hat mitverfolgt, wie am Nachmittag des 5. August die Verteilerstation in Saporischschja beschädigt wurde. Er sah eine Rauchspur am Himmel, die sich lediglich von Reaktorblock 6 bis zum Einschlagort gezogen habe. Es könne also nicht von der weiter entfernten ukrainisch kontrollierten Seite des Flusses gefeuert worden sein.





> Chris Cobb-Smith, Gründer der Sicherheitsberatung Chiron Resources und ehemaliger Artillerieoffizier der britischen Armee, kommt nach Analyse der Fotos des Einschlagsorts in der Nähe des Atommülllagers zu einem ähnlichen Schluss. Zumindest ein Projektil sei aus einem Gebiet im Südosten abgeschossen worden, das von Russland kontrolliert wird. »Man kann die Rille sehen, die ein Flugkörper typischerweise in der Oberfläche hinterlässt, auf der er zuerst auftrifft. So ist es analytisch relativ einfach, die genaue Richtung des Beschusses zurückzuverfolgen.«


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

> 29.8.2022 • 17:43 Uhr
> UN: Mehr als 5660 Zivilisten in der Ukraine getötet​
> In der Ukraine sind seit Beginn des russischen Angriffs nach UN-Angaben mindestens 5663 Zivilisten getötet worden, unter ihnen 365 Kinder. 8055 weitere Personen erlitten Verletzungen, wie das Menschenrechtsbüro der Vereinten Nationen in Genf bekanntgab. Die meisten wurden demnach Opfer von Waffen mit breiter Wirkung wie etwa Granaten, Raketen und Luftangriffe.
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich ist die tatsächliche Zahl noch um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

@Mahoy ... das es nicht einmal ohne den Ansatz einer Diskreditierung geht ist wirklich schade! Wie lange geht der Krieg schon? Wie lange geht das Probe-Abo? Aso. Thema erledigt. 

Zu den Inhalten: bis auf einen erwähnten Raketenwerfer wurden keine schweren Waffen benannt. Und wenn zwischen den Häusern auf dem Gelände Abwehrgräben gezogen sind, bleibt für schweres Gerät nicht wirklich Platz.

Was die Aussagen zum Beschuss angeht. Da sagen die Russen genau das Gegenteil.

Aber eine Frage: die UAF und die NATO hat das AKW im Auge. Daher sollte russische Artillerie, welche sich zwischen UAF und dem AKW befindet oder in dessen Nähe doch auffallen und mit HIMARS bekämpft werden können. Damit wäre der Beschuss unterbunden. Dazu passt aber wieder nicht, dass die UN sagt sie wisse nicht wer auf das AKW schießt. Nochmal zum Beschuss des Daches: die Russen sagen es war eine HIMARS. Schade das der Augenzeuge dazu nichts sagt.

 »Sie machen sich für einen Abwehrkampf bereit, das ist vollkommen wahnsinnig.« ... dazu passt auch "Zwischen den Gebäuden hätten die Russen Gräben ausgehoben. Das Flussufer sei vermint". Das ist aber alles nix, was das Feuer auf die UAF auslöst. Das sind normale defensive Maßnahmen. Den Werfer würde ich auch dazu zählen, selbst Mörser und PAKs sind reine Abwehrwaffen.


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Mahoy ... das es nicht einmal ohne den Ansatz einer Diskreditierung geht ist wirklich schade! Wie lange geht der Krieg schon? Wie lange geht das Probe-Abo? Aso. Thema erledigt.
> 
> Zu den Inhalten: bis auf einen erwähnten Raketenwerfer wurden keine schweren Waffen benannt. Und wenn zwischen den Häusern auf dem Gelände Abwehrgräben gezogen sind, bleibt für schweres Gerät nicht wirklich Platz.
> 
> ...




Ich staune nur das es ausgerechnet zum Atomkraftwerk keine Satellitenbilder gibt.
Dazu stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es wirklich klug ist, auf eventuell vorhandene Artis und Raketenwerfer zu schießen, wenn man  seine eigene Bevölkerung im Gefahr bringt?
Worauf schießen die Russen von dort und warum haben die Ukrainer Waffen auf der anderen Flußseite stationiert?
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das die Russen auf sich selber schießen, wenn sie dort mit Technik herumstehen.
Dazu können sie das Werk gut brauchen, da es in der SU zur Versorgung der Krim und Südukraine gebaut wurde.


----------



## JePe (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)Diskreditierung(...)



Ist das ein Trinkspiel oder warum benutzt Du dieses Wort - dessen Bedeutung Du offensichtlich nicht erfasst hast - fast so inflationaer wie den Melde-Button?



brooker schrieb:


> Das sind normale defensive Maßnahmen.



Auf dem Territorium eines fremden Landes. Was den uebrigen Post irgendwie zu HTML-Verschwendung macht? Warum genau ist Vladimort Putler eigentlich gegen eine entmilitarisierte Zone? Keine Waffen, kein Beschuss. Scheint mir eine pragmatische und einfache Loesung zu sein?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich staune nur das es ausgerechnet zum Atomkraftwerk keine Satellitenbilder gibt.



Warum es keine russischen Satellitenbilder gibt, die die russische Version stuetzen? Vielleicht weil man damit ja schon bei MH-17 keinen Erfolg hatte?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es wirklich klug ist, auf eventuell vorhandene Artis und Raketenwerfer zu schießen, wenn man  seine eigene Bevölkerung im Gefahr bringt?



Weil diese Waffen dort vermutlich nicht nur zu dekorativen Zwecken aufgestellt wurden, sondern um damit zu schiessen? Also quasi, um die ukrainische Bevoelkerung in Gefahr zu bringen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Worauf schießen die Russen von dort(...)



Wenn man da aus der juengeren Vergangenheit Schluesse ziehen kann - vermutlich wahllos und auf absolut alles?



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)und warum haben die Ukrainer Waffen auf der anderen Flußseite stationiert?



Die Ukraine kann in der Ukraine Waffen stationieren, wo sie will. Klingt komisch, ist es aber nicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu können sie das Werk gut brauchen, da es in der SU zur Versorgung der Krim und Südukraine gebaut wurde.



Yeah. So kann man Diebstahl auch umetikettieren. Vielleicht koennen sich die Wolfsburger ja auch ihre Touaregs am Lieferanteneingang von VW abholen?

On Topic - Echt falsche News made in Russland. Immerhin ohne Paywall.


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Auf dem Territorium eines fremden Landes. Was den uebrigen Post irgendwie zu HTML-Verschwendung macht? Warum genau ist Vladimort Putler eigentlich gegen eine entmilitarisierte Zone? Keine Waffen, kein Beschuss. Scheint mir eine pragmatische und einfache Loesung zu sein?



Vielleicht weil andere mit Booten dort anlanden können?
Warum aber schießen die Ukrainer, trotz einer Gefährdung Europas?



JePe schrieb:


> Warum es keine russischen Satellitenbilder gibt, die die russische Version stuetzen



Würdest du ihnen denn glauben?



JePe schrieb:


> Weil diese Waffen dort vermutlich nicht nur zu dekorativen Zwecken aufgestellt wurden, sondern um damit zu schiessen? Also quasi, um die ukrainische Bevoelkerung in Gefahr zu bringen?



Luftabwehr scheint nötig zu sein.



JePe schrieb:


> vermutlich wahllos und auf absolut alles



Soweit ich weiß hat die ukrainische Fussballliga ihren Spielbettieb begonnen. Warum passierte nughts in den Stadien? Warum funktionieren Internet, Telekommunikation,  Stromversorgung usw immer noch und in Kiew schaut man sich entspannt russische Panzerwracks an.
Irritiert mich stark.



JePe schrieb:


> Die Ukraine kann in der Ukraine Waffen stationieren, wo sie will.



Auch auf Atomkraftwerke schießen? 



JePe schrieb:


> So kann man Diebstahl auch umetikettieren



Nein, aber begründen warum die Russen es erhalten wollen.


----------



## JePe (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil andere mit Booten dort anlanden können?



Wessen und was fuer Boote sollen dort landen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum aber schießen die Ukrainer, trotz einer Gefährdung Europas?



Eine Behauptung, fuer die der Kreml ausser dummer Luegen bislang jeden Beweis schuldig geblieben ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Würdest du ihnen denn glauben?



Es laegen dann immerhin ueberpruefbare Tatsachenbehauptungen auf dem Tisch - was das "glauben" unnoetig machen wuerde. So bin ich auf Kremlgeblubber angewiesen. Kreml. Kennste. Das grosse Haus, aus dem noch am 23. Februar 2022 versichert wurde, alles Gerede ueber eine bevorstehende Invasion in der Ukraine sei russophobe Hysterie. Was vom groessten Militaerexperten seit Dschingiskhan - Dir - auch sekundiert wurde. Nur ein kleines Detail, ich weiss.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat die ukrainische Fussballliga ihren Spielbettieb begonnen. Warum passierte nughts in den Stadien? Warum funktionieren Internet, Telekommunikation,  Stromversorgung usw immer noch und in Kiew schaut man sich entspannt russische Panzerwracks an.
> Irritiert mich stark.



Dass es Dir lieber waere, wenn die Ukraine eine Truemmerwueste unter russischem Banner, Nord Stream 2 in Betrieb und die naechste Heizkostenabrechnung gesichert waere, bedarf keiner Erwaehnung mehr.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch auf Atomkraftwerke schießen?



Gibt es dafuer denn Beweise?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, aber begründen warum die Russen es erhalten wollen.



Ach so ist das. Die Ukraine war im Begriff in der Ukraine einzumarschieren und haette den Meiler laengst zu Klump geschossen, waere nicht die ruhmreiche Rote Armee todesmutig dazwischengegangen.

Wurden Grosny und Aleppo eigentlich auch von Russland erhalten?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Luftabwehr scheint nötig zu sein.



Was noetig waere ist, dass Russland sich aus der Ukraine verpisst. Dann wuerden sich saemtliche von Dir und Deinem Kompagnon herbeigeredeten Probleme in Luft aufloesen und koennte man nach Aushandlung eines Friedensvertrages und der Reparationsmodalitaeten irgendwann wieder zu so etwas aehnlichem wie einem normalen Umgang mit Russland uebergehen.


----------



## narcosubs (30. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, aber begründen warum die Russen es erhalten wollen.


Die haben in Saporischschja weder was zu suchen noch zu erhalten.
Diese ganze AKW-Diskussion wird hier zunehmend zur Farce. Wenn ihr doch so besorgt um die Sicherheit Europas seid, warum gesteht ihr nicht einfach die Wahrheit ein, dass diese Sicherheit sofort gewährleistet  wäre,  wenn die russischen Truppen aus der Ukraine abziehen würden?
Hmm, das mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ihr in Wirklichkeit diesen widerlichen Vernichtungskrieg ganz gut findet und mit diesem ständigen  "könnte, wer weiß, vielleicht " von der simplen Tatsache ablenken wollt, dass hier ein Land mit barbarischer Gewalt ein anderes überfallen hat und darüber hinaus weltweit Menschen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken in Gefahr bringt.
​


----------



## Mahoy (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> @Mahoy ... das es nicht einmal ohne den Ansatz einer Diskreditierung geht ist wirklich schade! Wie lange geht der Krieg schon? Wie lange geht das Probe-Abo? Aso. Thema erledigt.


Falls du das Probe-Abo bereits ausgeschöpft haben solltst, benutzt du eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl und gibst du dort die Frage ein, wo man sich auch Artikel anschauen kann, die paywalled sind. Wie kann man nur so unselbstständig bzw. unwillig sein?

Kurz gesagt: Du diskreditierst dich selbst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich staune nur das es ausgerechnet zum Atomkraftwerk keine Satellitenbilder gibt.


Die gibt es. Wie du aber vielleicht schon einmal gehört hast, haben Satelliten bestimmte Bahnen und Umlaufzeiten, die sich nicht unbedingt mit den Augenblicken decken, in den es etwas Wichtiges zu sehen gibt. Das funktioniert nicht wie im Kino.

Aber was meinst du wohl, wie der oben erwähnte Cobb-Smith die geschilderte Flugbahnanalyse durchgeführt hat? Richtig, mit aktuellen, hochauflösenden Satellitenaufnahmen.

Die bekommt man übrigens auch als Privatperson von diversen Dienstleistern, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld dafür hat. Ansonsten muss man damit vorlieb nehmen, was Tante Google spendiert. Da kann man sich immerhin ein Bild von Ausdehnung und Aufbau der Anlage machen, von der Einige sichtlich keine Vorstellung haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es wirklich klug ist, auf eventuell vorhandene Artis und Raketenwerfer zu schießen, wenn man  seine eigene Bevölkerung im Gefahr bringt?


Auch nicht unklüger, als eben diese (übrigens klar völkerrechtswidrig) in einem Atomkraftwerk zu platzieren und damit auf umliegende Ortschaften zu feuern, was man als Beschossener ja wohl kaum ignorieren kann. 

Abgesehen davon haben die ukrainischen Streitkräfte mit Kleindrohne zurückgeschlagen, die sich nicht sehr präzise ins Ziel lenken lassen, sondern aufgrund ihrer geringen Sprengladung nicht einmal ansatzweise dieselbe Gefahr darstellen wie Mörser, schwere Artillerie und Raketen, die Russland vom und auf das Gelände abfeuert.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

@JePe ... sowas wie "ein normaler Umgang mit Russland" und der Ukraine war vorgesehen. Schaue mal hier:

Kissinger-Vorschlag: Die Ukraine darf mit der EU alles Mögliche abschließen, wenn sie keinem militärischen Bündnis beitritt.“[85]

Bis die EU auf die Idee kam sich nach Osten zu erweitern und das Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der Europäischen Union und der Ukraine ins Spiel brachte. Da die politische Führung der Ukraine sich dagegen entschied musste sich die Politik in der Ukraine ändern. Der Maidan wurde inziniert. Was dann kam ist bekannt. 

Bemerkenswert ist, dass die Kritiker dieses Abkommens damals schon gesagt haben was passieren wird.

Bspw. "Altkanzler Helmut Schmidt bezeichnete in einem Interview im Mai 2014 die Politik der EU-Kommission als unfähig und größenwahnsinnig. Sie mische sich in die Weltpolitik ein und provoziere damit die Gefahr eines Krieges. Die „Bürokraten in Brüssel“ hätten die Ukraine vor die „scheinbare Wahl“ gestellt, sich zwischen West und Ost entscheiden zu müssen.[80] Günter Verheugen widersprach Schmidt: EU-Politiker, nicht Beamte hätten sich offen mit dem sogenannten Euro-Maidan solidarisiert und nicht gesehen oder sehen wollen, dass es sich weder um eine landesweite noch um eine homogene Bewegung handelte. Europäische Politiker hätten sich als „blind für die innenpolitischen Spannungen zwischen der Ost- und der Westukraine“ erwiesen. „Weil europäische politische Eliten nur noch in Kategorien wie prorussisch und proeuropäisch denken konnten und den Konflikt statt den Dialog mit Russland bevorzugten, haben sie – und nicht die Brüsseler Bürokraten – die schwerste Krise in Europa in diesem Jahrhundert mit ausgelöst."










						Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der Europäischen Union und der Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				





‐---------------

Der Wiederaufbau von Mariupol schreitet voran. Neben Instandsetzung beschädigter Gebäude wurde auch komplett neu gebaut.









						Mariupol, Russia - Some New Blocks Already Up And Ready To Roll
					






					www.bitchute.com
				





‐------------

Interessanter Beitrag mit Bezug auf zerstörte HIMARS. Das könnte eine plausible Antwort sein. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht daran, dass nur Attrappen getroffen wurde.









						Russisches Militär ausgetrickst: Ukraine setzt laut Bericht Holzattrappen ein
					

Laut einem Bericht setzt das ukrainische Militär im Abwehrkampf gegen die russischen Invasoren Waffenattrappen ein. Etwa durch hölzerne Nachbildungen moderner US-Raketensysteme seien die Angreifer bereits getäuscht worden.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Tschetan (30. August 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> , warum gesteht ihr nicht einfach die Wahrheit ein, dass diese Sicherheit sofort gewährleistet wäre, wenn die russischen Truppen aus der Ukraine abziehen würden?





Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch nicht unklüger, als eben diese (übrigens klar völkerrechtswidrig) in einem Atomkraftwerk zu platzieren und damit auf umliegende Ortschaften zu feuern, was man als Beschossener ja wohl kaum ignorieren kann.



Ok, ihr habt recht, ändert es aber etwas, wenn eine ukrainische Granate eine Katastrophe auslöst, weil sie einen Raketenwerfer treffen will?
Ich dachte die Ukrainer sind die Guten? 
Was hilft es ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung die in der Nähe wohnt?

Ich meinte Satellitenbilder mit den ganzen Gräben und Waffen der Russen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> die Russland vom und auf das Gelände abfeuert.



Sie beschießen sich selber?


----------



## narcosubs (30. August 2022)

Solange nicht belegt ist, wer geschossen hat,  ist die Diskussion über die Sicherheit des AKW irrelevant. Insofern würde ich dich bitten,  hier nicht weitere Nebelkerzen zu zünden. 
Das wirklich einzige, was bleibt ist, dass niemand schießen würde, wenn die russischen Truppen dort wären, wo sie hingehörten, nämlich in Russland.


----------



## chill_eule (31. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der Maidan wurde inziniert.


Falls du da früher schon eine belastbare Quelle für hattest, hilf uns noch mal auf die Sprünge bitte.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Kissinger-Vorschlag: Die Ukraine darf mit der EU alles Mögliche abschließen, wenn sie keinem militärischen Bündnis beitritt.“[85]



Die Ukraine darf jedem Buendnis beitreten, dem sie beitreten moechte und das ihre Mitgliedschaft akzeptiert. Dazu bedarf es weder der Erlaubnis eines ehemaligen Aussenministers noch eines amtierenden Faschisten. Der Rest Deines auswendig gelernt anmutenden Rants ist damit obsolet - obschon ich natuerlich weiss, dass es eine der Grundregeln russischer Propaganda ist, die immer gleichen Kernthesen wieder und wieder vorzutragen.



brooker schrieb:


> Der Maidan wurde inziniert.



Und waere er laminiert worden - es ginge Russland genau gar nichts an. Auch, weil Russland denkbar wenig Eignung zum Mediator in Demokratieangelegenheiten erkennen laesst. "Inszeniert" wird in Russland naemlich regelmaessig die Wahl des Praesidenten. Und zwar mehr schlecht als recht(s). Mal darf ein Parasit wie Medwedew eine Alibi-Amtszeit lang den Sessel fuer Vladimort warmfurzen, mal wird die Verfassung so sehr verbogen, dass das Amt zwar immer noch Praesident heisst, aber eher einem Zaren entspricht. Wer damit ein Problem hat, wird nicht zur Wahl zugelassen, weggesperrt, vergiftet oder erschossen. Auf jeden Fall gilt aber §1 Abs. 1 Satz 1 - der Gewinner der Wahl heisst Vladimort Putler.



brooker schrieb:


> Der Wiederaufbau von Mariupol schreitet voran. Neben Instandsetzung beschädigter Gebäude wurde auch komplett neu gebaut.



Es wurden keine Gebaeude "beschaedigt", sondern die halbe Stadt (oder mehr) auf Geheiss des Faschisten im Kreml in Schutt und Asche gelegt. Ansonsten sehe ich da irgendwelche Haeuser in einem Videoschnipsel von "December 1991". Ueberpruefbarkeit: Null. Glaubwuerdigkeit: Null.

Aber Danke trotzdem fuer den Link. Die anderen Videos des Nutzers haben mich sehr zum Lachen gebracht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt recht(...)



Wow. Der Krieg ist ein Bruch des Voelkerrechts, wie so ziemlich alles, was Russland seitdem in der Ukraine gemacht hat. Kommentar von Dir: Ok, ihr habt recht ... und dann geht´s einfach weiter im Programm.

Ich haette wirklich nicht gedacht, dass es noch schlimmer werden kann. Und dann kamst Du und hast mich ueberrascht.

(Ein bisschen) On Topic - Gorbatschow im Alter von 91 Jahren gestorben. Ein Staatsmann, der seinem Land die Demokratie, Deutschland die Einheit und der Welt das Ende des kalten Krieges ermoeglicht hat. Fuer einen kurzen Moment in der Zeit hat er ein Fenster geoeffnet und kommenden Generationen Perspektiven eroeffnet. Ein Jammer, wie wenig daraus gemacht wurde. Ich habe keinen Zweifel, dass die Geschichte ihn wuerdigen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2022)

Mit dem Tod von Michail Gorbatshow, welcher gestern im Alter von 91 Jahren verstorben ist, ist leider einer der Russen von uns gegangen der, anders als gewisse heutige Machthaber im Kreml, die Rechte, Selbstbestimmung und Freiheit der Ukraine immer vollständig anerkannt hat und auch die Entwicklung Russlands, hin zu mehr Öffnung, Freiheiten für seine Bürger und Demokratie vorrantrieb, auch wenn dies leider nicht in allen Punkten von all zu langer Dauer und nachhaltigen Erfolg sein sollte.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Interessanter Kommentar auf dem focus zu Gorbi:


			https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/kommentar-steinmeiers-und-baerbocks-nachrufe-auf-gorbatschow-grenzen-an-geschichtsklitterung_id_138178340.html
		


Für mich bleibt er Gorbi, ohne ihn keine Wiedervereinigung, das ist mal sicher.


----------



## Tschetan (31. August 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich da irgendwelche Haeuser in einem Videoschnipsel von "December 1991". Ueberpruefbarkeit: Null. Glaubwuerdigkeit: Null.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDQfd56L1ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unter " Heute Mariupol" gibt es eine ganze Menge von Videos, die den Aufbau zeigen.
Auf jeden Fall ist das was dort steht, in der kurzen Zeit beeindruckend.
Die Wohnungen werden wohl verschenkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Interessanter Kommentar auf dem focus zu Gorbi:
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/kommentar-steinmeiers-und-baerbocks-nachrufe-auf-gorbatschow-grenzen-an-geschichtsklitterung_id_138178340.html
> ...


Natürlich hat der Gorbatshow vieles davon nicht aus Nächstenliebe und reiner Menschenfreundlichkeit getan, wie die meisten guten Dinge in der Geschichte i.d.R. nicht daraus erwachsen und von Menschen aus diesen Gründen getan werden.

Aber, er war damals mutig genug zu erkennen das der eingeschlagene Weg der UDSSR halt, so wie beschritten, hundertprozentig in einer Sackgasse enden würde und das es Veränderungen brauchte und er hat das was aus diesen Veränderungen erwachsen ist, auch wenn es nicht das war was er sich persönlich davon aus staatsmännischer Sicht erhoft hat, akzeptiert und anerkannt.

Das ist immer noch mehr als was Putin von sich behaupten kann und selbst mehr als viele Politiker im Westen die letzten Jahrzehnte von sich behaupten können.


----------



## Tschetan (31. August 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit dem Tod von Michail Gorbatshow, welcher gestern im Alter von 91 Jahren verstorben ist, ist leider einer der Russen von uns gegangen der, anders als gewisse heutige Machthaber im Kreml, die Rechte, Selbstbestimmung und Freiheit der Ukraine immer vollständig anerkannt hat und auch die Entwicklung Russlands, hin zu mehr Öffnung, Freiheiten für seine Bürger und Demokratie vorrantrieb, auch wenn dies leider nicht in allen Punkten von all zu langer Dauer und nachhaltigen Erfolg sein sollte.
> 
> Möge er in Frieden ruhen.




Am 17. März 1991 wurde auf Vorschlag von Gorbatschow ein Referendum über den Erhalt der UdSSR abgehalten, das jedoch von den drei baltischen Republiken sowie Georgien, Armenien und Moldawien boykottiert wurde. In den restlichen Republiken sprachen sich 77,8 Prozent für den Erhalt der Sowjetunion aus.






						Historischer Überblick: Auflösung der Sowjetunion
					

https://www.bundesstiftung-aufarbeitung.de// Von Ewgeniy Kasakow




					www.bundesstiftung-aufarbeitung.de
				




Wir hätten dann die jetzigen Probleme nicht gehabt.


----------



## chill_eule (31. August 2022)




----------



## JePe (31. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am 17. März 1991 wurde auf Vorschlag von Gorbatschow ein Referendum über den Erhalt der UdSSR abgehalten, das jedoch von den drei baltischen Republiken sowie Georgien, Armenien und Moldawien boykottiert wurde. In den restlichen Republiken sprachen sich 77,8 Prozent für den Erhalt der Sowjetunion aus.



Mach nicht den Fehler Dein Gegenueber fuer so dumm zu halten, wie Du es gerne haettest. Der sog. Neue Unionsvertrag waere in Kraft getreten, haette es nicht am Tag davor einen (echten) Putsch in Moskau gegeben, der zwar erfolglos blieb, aber das unmittelbare Ende der Regierung zur Folge hatte und das Auseinanderbrechen der Sowjetunion einlaeutete. Interessant waere, wie die Befragten sich im Lichte des Putsches bei einer erneuten Befragung entschieden haetten.

Und ob wir dann heute dieselben oder andere Probleme kann ich nicht beantworten, weil ich weder Deinen geopolitischen Weitblick noch Deine Glaskugel habe. Am wahrscheinlichsten duerfte aber sein, dass wir heute alleine deshalb keinen neuen Kalten Krieg haetten, weil der alte nie geendet haette. Ich nehme aber wenig ueberrascht zur Kenntnis, dass Du Dir ganz wie der Faschist im Kreml die Sowjetunion zurueckwuenschst - und damit unvermeidlich auch Bloecke und Mauern, die sie trennen: weil das Eine ohne das Andere nicht funktionieren konnte und alle Referenden daran nichts zu aendern vermocht haetten.

Fun Fact - einer der Drahtzieher des sog. Augustputsches war der damalige oberste Dienstherr des heutigen russischen Praesidenten. Asche zu Asche, Pack zu Pack.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2022)

Wir erinnern uns alle noch an die Schlagzeile: 

"Selenskyj: Afrika als "Geisel" Russlands, Millionen Tonnen Getreide verharren weiterhin in der Ukraine, besonders Afrika leidet unter der Exportblockade. Präsident Selenskyj spricht von einem "Kolonialkrieg" Russlands."

Dann kam der "Weizen-Deal", welcher mit Hilfe der UN und der Türkei mit Russland und der Ukraine geschlossen wurde, um einer humanitären Katastrophe, der Hungersnot in Afrika, mit 20 Mio Tonnen ukrainischem Getreide entgegen zu wirken.

Das ersten Schiff, die RAZONI, machte sich vor 4 Wochen mit gehacktem Mais (Tierfutter) an Bord auf den Weg. Viele weitere Schiffe folgten, die unterschiedliche landwirtschaftliche Produkte aus der Ukraine hauptsächlich nach Europa brachten, vgl. Auflistung der UN gemäß Quelle.

Die UN fasst es wie folgt auf ihrer Homepage zusammen:

"Bis zum 31. August 2022 haben 62 Schiffe ukrainische Häfen mit 1.472.016 Tonnen Getreide und anderen Lebensmitteln verlassen."

Heute nun wird berichtet, das ein erstes Schiff mit 23.300 Tonnen dringend benötigtem Weizen in Afrika angekommen ist, wo nach UN-Angaben ca. 20 Mio Menschen Hunger leiden.

Ich finde, die bisherigen Relationen, die transportieren Waren und die hauptsächlichen Zielländer passen nicht zur eigentlichen Story der Bekämpfung der Hungersnot in Afrika mit ukrainischen Weizen. 

Ich sehe mich damit in meiner Annahme bestätigt, dass Herr Selensky mit dieser Aussage mal wieder nur Betroffenheit erzeugen wollte und sein eigentliches Ziel vermutlich ein anderes war und ist. Denn sonst wären schon deutlich mehr der 62 Schiffe mit Weizen im südlichen Afrika angelandet oder unterwegs.

Quelle und u.a. Übersicht der gelieferten Waren, Tonnagen und Zielländer:









						Black Sea Grain Initiative | Vessel Movements | United Nations
					






					www.un.org
				












						Selenskyj zu Getreideblockade: Afrika als "Geisel" Russlands
					

Millionen Tonnen Getreide verharren weiterhin in der Ukraine, besonders Afrika leidet unter der Blockade. Selenskyj sieht einen "Kolonialkrieg".




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Tschetan (31. August 2022)

Für das kämpfen ukrainischen Soldaten?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bcX9ixYK-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt er Gorbi, ohne ihn keine Wiedervereinigung, das ist mal sicher.


Absolut. Ohne ihn wäre das sicherlich nicht so gelaufen. Aber um den Bezug zur Ukraine herzustellen. Gorbi hatte zum Assoziierungsabkommen auch eine Meinung und die ist interessant:

"Der ehemalige Staatspräsident der Sowjetunion und Friedensnobelpreisträger Michail Gorbatschow kritisierte, dass Russland nicht einbezogen wurde, obwohl es „Interessen Russlands“...„eine Partnerschaft mit der EU und der Ukraine“...„unmittelbar berührt“. Laut Gorbatschow haben die Führer der EU mit dem Abkommen „weder genügend politische Weisheit“ noch „eine langfristige Vision“ gezeigt.[79]"

Also nicht nur westliche Politiker der Vergangenheit haben vermutlich "den" Schritt zum Beginn dieses heutigen Konfliktes bzw. der heutigen Situation schon damals kritisiert. 

Quelle und Rubrik "Politische Bewertung und Kritik"









						Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der Europäischen Union und der Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Denn sonst wären schon deutlich mehr der 62 Schiffe mit Weizen im südlichen Afrika angelandet oder unterwegs.


Nope, denn wie beim ersten Schiff, so gibt es eine Reihenfolge nach dem Zeitpunkt der  Bestellung der Ware. 

Was du auch nicht bedenkst ist die Tatsache, dass es bei der Aussage nicht nur um die Ware an sich, sondern durch die Verknappung durch die russische Blockade der Häfen die Preise für die Ware massiv gestiegen sind. Nicht die Menge ist ein Problem in afrikanischen Ländern. Es ist der Preis!









						Hohe Lebensmittelpreise mit Auswirkungen in Afrika
					

Preise für Grundnahrungsmittel sind in vielen Teilen Afrikas ein brisantes Thema. Wie reagieren Regierungen auf die jüngste, auch durch den Ukraine-Krieg ausgelöste Teuerungswelle? Von Stefan Ehlert.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Das ist richtig @brooker und ausnahmsweise mal übereinstimmende Meinung.
Daher auch der link von mir zum kritischen Kommentar.
Der Ukrainekrieg hätte niemals statt gefunden, hätte der Westen Gorbi damals auch mit Geld massiv(er) unterstützt.
Solche Säufer wie Jelzin und Dunkelgestalten wie Putin wären nie an die Macht gekommen, hätte man eine kommunistische UdSSR in der Denke von Gorbi akzeptiert.

Aber hey, der kalte Krieg war gewonnen und es ging allen sonst wo vorbei, dass die UdSSR sich selbst zerlegte.
Dass daraus eine rechtsgerichtete Putin-Diktatur entstehen könnte, der seinen Nachbarn Ukraine angreift...
nicht ein feuchter Traum davon.


----------



## brooker (31. August 2022)

Wie heute teilweise schon in westliche Medien zu lesen ist, gibt es Zweifel an der Ukrainischen Großoffensive. Die Beiträge stützen dabei die Darstellung der Russen. Es bleibt aber abzuwarten wie es sich entwickelt.

"Die russische Armee bestätigte Vorstöße der ukrainischen Truppen, sprach aber von erfolgreicher Abwehr und hohen ukrainischen Verlusten."

"Doch es gibt Zweifel an der von Kiew genannten Großoffensive. Der Militärexperte und Oberst a.D. Ralph Thiele bezeichnete sie etwa als Finte. "Wenn man eine Offensive macht, dann spricht man nicht darüber, sondern versucht, den Gegner zu überraschen", sagte Thiele dem Sender n-tv. Er sieht darin eher ein "informationstaktisches Manöver", um die Motivation der Soldaten aufrechtzuerhalten, weiter Hilfe des Westens verlangen zu können, und durch eine Verlagerung der russischen Streitkräfte in den Süden den umkämpften Donbass zu entlasten."









						Zweifel an ukrainischer Großoffensive - Hürden für Russen-Visa absehbar
					

Während es angeblich wieder zwei Explosionen auf dem Gelände des AKW Saporischschja gegeben hat, versucht die Ukraine, Boden in der Region Cherson zurückzugewinnen. Moskau sagt, der Angriff sei gescheitert. Ein deutscher Militärexperte zweifelt an der vermeintlichen Großoffensive.




					www.gmx.net
				







Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope, denn wie beim ersten Schiff, so gibt es eine Reihenfolge nach dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung der Ware.


Wenn wir im Tante Emma-Laden wären, wäre ich bei dir. Da die "Blockade" aber schon seit Februar vorliegt, sollten sich bei dem Bedarf und der Darstellung der Situation in Afrika durch Selensjy und UN schon etliche "Bestellungen" für Afrika stauen. Es sind 20 Mio Tonnen Getreide kommuniziert worden. Auch gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die Versorgung von hungernden Menschen Prio haben muss. Damit dürfte die Reihenfolge der Lieferungen eigentlich klar sein. Aber gut, lass es uns weiter beobachten.

Wenn die Spekulationen auf Nahrungsmittel und Getreide u.a. aufgrund des Krieges weiter angestiegen sind und die hungernden Länder es sich nicht mehr leisten können, dann wäre die Story auch falsch. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Tschetan (31. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist der Preis!



Wenn man nicht den Zahlungsverkehr,  Schiffsversicherungen usw mit Sanktionen belegen würde, könnte durch Russland mehr exportiert werden.

"Zwar richten sich die Sanktionen nicht gegen den Export von Lebensmitteln und Dünger aus Russland, doch haben sie inzwischen eine solche Strahlkraft entwickelt, dass sie auch deren Ausfuhr behindern. So klagt Moskau darüber, dass russische Schiffe, die Getreide transportieren, nicht mehr in europäischen Häfen anlegen oder versichert werden können. Auch bei der Finanzierung solcher Transporte gebe es Probleme durch die Beschränkungen im Finanzsektor."









						Russland stellt Bedingungen für Getreide-Deal – und warnt vor Scheitern des Abkommens
					

Am vergangenen Freitag wurde der Deal in Istanbul unterzeichnet, nun stellt Russland das Getreideabkommen mit der Ukraine bereits infrage. Die Exporte aus beiden Ländern müssten gleichzeitig beginnen, fordert Moskau. Zudem fordert er ein Ende der Sanktionen gegen russisches Getreide.




					www.rnd.de
				





brooker schrieb:


> "Die russische Armee bestätigte Vorstöße der ukrainischen Truppen, sprach aber von erfolgreicher Abwehr und hohen ukrainischen Verlusten."



Ohne Luftwaffe und einem Übergewicht bei der Arti, ist das ganze zum Scheitern verurteilt. Dazu sollte man sich die Topographie anschauen. Ganz wichtig!
Wie auf den Präsentierteller.
Scheinbar sind Verluste egal.


Schönes Propagandavideo, zeigt aber das die AGM-88 an einer Mig-29 angehängt werden kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5nWxN1ymW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (31. August 2022)

Die "Story" wird nicht falsch, denn es ist genau das passiert. Krieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine beginnt, die Preise steigen. Abkommen getroffen und Ausfuhr wird möglich, die Preise sinken, bleiben aber auf vergleichsweise hohem Niveau.









						Getreidepreise ohne Kompass: Emotionen siegen über Fakten
					

Die Getreidepreise schwanken weiter stark. Noch hat der Markt keinen festen Boden gefunden.




					www.agrarheute.com
				




Du versuchst Selensky zu diskreditieren. Kannste gerne versuchen. Dann aber bitte nicht die Fakten ignorieren.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die "Story" wird nicht falsch, denn es ist genau das passiert. Krieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine beginnt, die Preise steigen. Abkommen getroffen und Ausfuhr wird möglich, die Preise sinken, bleiben aber auf vergleichsweise hohem Niveau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche?
Wenn die Russen ihre Vorräte ohne Hürden vertreiben können, sinken sie weiter?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig @brooker und ausnahmsweise mal übereinstimmende Meinung.
> Daher auch der link von mir zum kritischen Kommentar.
> Der Ukrainekrieg hätte niemals statt gefunden, hätte der Westen Gorbi damals auch mit Geld massiv(er) unterstützt.
> Solche Säufer wie Jelzin und Dunkelgestalten wie Putin wären nie an die Macht gekommen, hätte man eine kommunistische UdSSR in der Denke von Gorbi akzeptiert.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach hat man nach 1991 mit Russland vergleichbare Fehler begangen, wie einst auch bei der Weimarer Republik.
Statt die noch ungefestigten demokratischen Strukturen zu stützen und den sozialen Einbruch, den viele Russen nach dem Zusammenbruch der UDSSR erleben mussten, dort halbwegs abzufedern, hat man Russland im Grunde alleine dastehen lassen und sich nur darauf konzentriert dort seine Rohstoffe zu fast schon "Dumpingpreisen" zu beziehen, weil die russische Staatskasse auf dieses Geld dringend angewiesen war.

Ich erinnere mich da noch sehr genau an die ganzen Berichte und das Videomaterial, aus den 1990ern, von Menschen in Armut, die Schrott, Flaschen und Papier sammelten, nur um ein paar Rubel für etwas zuessen zu haben.

Wo sowas dann meistens endet sieht man ja aktuell in der Ukraine und hat man auch in der Weimarer Republik 1933 und danach in noch bitterer Form mit Hitler sehen und lernen dürfen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo sowas dann meistens endet sieht man ja aktuell in der Ukraine und hat man auch in der Weimarer Republik 1933 und danach in noch bitterer Form mit Hitler sehen und lernen dürfen.


Du hast aber einen Zwischenschritt zum Heute vergessen: Die OIigarchen. Wobei, kann man die mit den Großindustriellen aus der WR und dem DR vergleichen? Eine andere Sache gab es in der WR mWn auch  nicht so ausgedehnt wie in Russland, und das war die kleptokratischen Verhältnisse und die Korruption.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist richtig @brooker und ausnahmsweise mal übereinstimmende Meinung.
> Daher auch der link von mir zum kritischen Kommentar.
> Der Ukrainekrieg hätte niemals statt gefunden, hätte der Westen Gorbi damals auch mit Geld massiv(er) unterstützt.
> Solche Säufer wie Jelzin und Dunkelgestalten wie Putin wären nie an die Macht gekommen, hätte man eine kommunistische UdSSR in der Denke von Gorbi akzeptiert.
> ...


Im Fernsehen wurde gesagt das es heftige Widerstände gegen Gorbatschow innerhalb der Sowjetunion gab.
Er war lange nicht so beliebt in der UDSSR ( und später Russland) wie im Westen.
Und Jelzin der Säufer soll den Putsch gegen Gorbatschow verhindert haben.
Danach hat er die Macht an sich gerissen.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast aber einen Zwischenschritt zum Heute vergessen: Die OIigarchen. Wobei, kann man die mit den Großindustriellen aus der WR und dem DR vergleichen? Eine andere Sache gab es in der WR mWn auch  nicht so ausgedehnt wie in Russland, und das war die kleptokratischen Verhältnisse und die Korruption.


Das ist genau das Thema.
Ohne Jelzin und Putin, die ja direkt und indirekt und nachweislich von den Geschäften profitiert haben, wäre die Oligarchenstrukur nicht oder nur im geringeren Umfang entstanden.
Es liegt auf der Hand, das "Nobodys" nur mit Zustimmung von ganz oben ehemals staatliche Betriebe der Energie- und Rohstoffwirtschaft aufkaufen konnten, unbegrenzte Kreditlinien von Russland selbst dafür bekamen, gaaaanz enge kKontakte zum Führungszirkel im Kreml hatten.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Oligarch gar nur Marionetten von bestimmten Personen im Machtzentrum waren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen wurde gesagt das es heftige Widerstände gegen Gorbatschow innerhalb der Sowjetunion gab.
> Er war lange nicht so beliebt in der UDSSR ( und später Russland) wie im Westen.
> Und Jelzin der Säufer soll den Putsch gegen Gorbatschow verhindert haben.
> Danach hat er die Macht an sich gerissen.


Das ist - verkürzt - richtig.
Es gab ja damals noch die UDSSR und Jelzin war der Staatschef der Teilrepublik Russland.
Jelzins Dutzfreund war der damalige Oberbefehlshaber der russischen Streitkräfte, der letztendlich den Rückzugbefehl an die Putschisten gab und die Rädelsführer verhaften lies, nicht Jelzin.
Aber der kam dadurch als starke Mann raus und Gorbi war völlig von seiner Meinung/Handlung abhängig.
Konsequenter Weise gab er seinen Posten auf und die Unabhängigkeitswelle setzte ein.
Gorbi besaß bei den Führern der Teilrepubliken recht hohes Ansehen, Jelzin -äh - weniger...

Und klar, Mangels westlicher Unterstützung und weil alle noch Angst vor eine wieder erstarkten kommunistischen UDSSR hatten, gabs für Gorbi nur Almosen und die Bevölkerung verarmte extrem schnell, nachdem die UDSSR  die Jahrzehnte lange und immer währende Grundversorgung einstellen musste.

Als Russe hätte ich genau so reagiert.
Das billige Brot kostete plötzlich das 25fache innerhalb von Tagen, das heil der freien Marktwirtschaft floss zu 99% in eine entstehende Oligarchensippschaft und das geografische riesige Reich zerfiel in völlig unbedeutende Einzelstaaten.

Ich finde es wichtig, die Mechanismen zu kennen, damit man versteht,  warum ein kaum erfolgreicher KGB-Agent in der nur mittleren Führungsebene, Putin überhaupt die Chance hatte, Staatsoberhaupt zu werden.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Räusper...

@chill_eule : Ich mache es mal hier ein, weil ntv das auch unter der Rubrik "Ukraine" laufen lässt.

Zufälle gibt es, Russland scheint ein Land der gehäuften Zufälle sein, ideal für Lottospieler/Zocker u. dgl...:
_Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker+++ 09:47 Chef des russischen Ölkonzerns Lukoil stirbt nach Sturz aus Fenster +++_​_Ravil Maganov, Vorsitzender des zweitgrößten russischen Ölproduzenten Lukoil, ist offenbar am Donnerstag nach einem Sturz aus einem Krankenhausfenster in Moskau gestorben. Das teilt eine vertraute Quelle der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters mit. Demnach berichten auch einige russische Medien unter Berufung auf ungenannte Quellen über den Tod des 67-Jährigen. Der Lukoil-Konzern war für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen._


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast aber einen Zwischenschritt zum Heute vergessen: Die OIigarchen. Wobei, kann man die mit den Großindustriellen aus der WR und dem DR vergleichen? Eine andere Sache gab es in der WR mWn auch  nicht so ausgedehnt wie in Russland, und das war die kleptokratischen Verhältnisse und die Korruption.


"Oligarchen" hatte die Weimarer Republik zu genüge, nannten sich Krupp, Millers, Wagner und Konsorten, die beste, teils bis ins private, Beziehungen in die Regierungskreise der Weimarer Republik unterhielten und auch gönnerhafte Finanzies diverser monarchistischer und rechter Parteien waren, von denen sie sich versprachen, für ihre eigenen Interessen zu agieren.

Das ist ein Themenkomplex, welcher nur gerne an der Weimarer Republik bis heute immer etwas unter den Tisch fällt, wie intensiv dort die Verflechtungen reicher Privatpersonen / Unternehmer in die Politik der Republik waren und welchen oft doch nicht unerheblichen Einfluss sie auf selbige genommen haben.

Ansonsten, sicherlich ist die Kleptokratie und Korruption durch alle Schichten in Russland während der Periode der UDSSR und nach ihren Zusammenbruch immer schon wesentlich extremer gewesen (im Grunde schon ein immer noch mitgeschleptes Erbe aus dem noch zaristischen Russland), darum sage ich ja auch nur das es vergleichbar ist, nicht das es das selbe wie in der Weimarer Republik ist.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir hätten dann die jetzigen Probleme nicht gehabt.


Sondern sehr ähnliche. Dann würde jetzt nämlich Russland nicht versuchen, ehemalige Sowjetrepubliken heim ins Reich zu holen, sondern sie im Reich zu _halten_. Sprich, es gäbe noch viel mehr Sezessionsbestrebungen und daraus erwachsene Konflikte als ohnehin schon.

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass man sich auch einmal die Verteilung der 77,8 Prozent anschauen sollte (Die kamen nämlich überwiegend aus dem Gebiet der heutigen RF, während sich in den Sowjetrepubliken trotz eifriger Russifizierung in aller Regel keine Mehrheit für den Erhalt der UDSSR fand.) empfiehlt es sich, zumindest gelegentlich weiter zu lesen, als es gerade in die eigene Argumentation passt:


> Doch das Kräftemessen zwischen der sowjetischen und der russischen Regierung ging weiter. Jelzins nächster großer Sieg nach der Souveränität der RSFSR war die Einführung des Präsidentenamtes in Russland am 17. April 1991. Durch die Direktwahl mit 57,3 Prozent der Stimmen genoss Jelzin mehr Legitimität als Gorbatschow, der Präsident der UdSSR, der in sein Amt ein Jahr zuvor durch den Obersten Rat gewählt worden war.



Übrigens _musste_ später keine ehemalige Sowjetrepublik ihrer eigenen Wege gehen. Sie _wollten_ das.
Und sie könnten sich jetzt noch Russland wieder anschließen, wenn sie das wollten. Wollen sie aber nicht.


----------



## narcosubs (1. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn die Spekulationen auf Nahrungsmittel und Getreide u.a. aufgrund des Krieges weiter angestiegen sind und die hungernden Länder es sich nicht mehr leisten können, dann wäre die Story auch falsch. Oder was meinst du?


Und wieder mal wird das Pferd vom Schwanz aufgezäumt.
Die Ursache der Verknappung und dadurch der Spekulationen liegt einzig im russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine. Daraus nun einen Vorwurf an den Angegriffenen abzuleiten ist mehr als nur realitätsfremd.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Die Ursache der Verknappung und dadurch der Spekulationen liegt einzig im russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine. Daraus nun einen Vorwurf an den Angegriffenen abzuleiten ist mehr als nur realitätsfremd.


Aber so läuft das nunmal bei den Kremlingen. Man verdreht alles solange, bis das Opfer zum Täter wird. Das ist ähnlich dumm wie mit dem von den Kremlingen über Jahrzehnte perfektionierten Whataboutism. Da wird auch nicht begriffen, dass es total dumm ist für sich rausnehmen zu dürfen ebenfalls so shice zu sein wie es andere sind.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Thema.
> Ohne Jelzin und Putin, die ja direkt und indirekt und nachweislich von den Geschäften profitiert haben, wäre die Oligarchenstrukur nicht oder nur im geringeren Umfang entstanden.
> Es liegt auf der Hand, das "Nobodys" nur mit Zustimmung von ganz oben ehemals staatliche Betriebe der Energie- und Rohstoffwirtschaft aufkaufen konnten, unbegrenzte Kreditlinien von Russland selbst dafür bekamen, gaaaanz enge kKontakte zum Führungszirkel im Kreml hatten.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der ein oder andere Oligarch gar nur Marionetten von bestimmten Personen im Machtzentrum waren.
> ...



Macht doch einen Thread auf, wo man das ausführlich diskutieren kann?
Ihr vermutet vieles, aber die Wirklichkeit sah anders aus.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber so läuft das nunmal bei den Kremlingen. Man verdreht alles solange, bis das Opfer zum Täter wird. Das ist ähnlich dumm wie mit dem von den Kremlingen über Jahrzehnte perfektionierten Whataboutism. Da wird auch nicht begriffen, dass es total dumm ist für sich rausnehmen zu dürfen ebenfalls so shice zu sein wie es andere sind.



Und bei dir läuft es so, das jeder Punkt mit " Russland hat angegriffen" beantwortet wird.

Also nehmen wir Russland als Exporteur, fast aller Lebenswichtigen Waren raus, leben mit den Folgen und zerstören uns und andere, ohne die Probleme lösen zu wollen?
Was wird passieren, wenn wir zu den jetzigen Problemen, noch eine Flüchtlingskrise bekommen, weil sie in Afrika nichts zu essen haben?

Alle Sanktionen wirken auf mich, als ob sie vom Kremel befohlen werden, um uns kaputt zu machen und jeder kleine Furz in Moskau,  spült ihnen neues Geld in die Kasse, aber klar, die Kremlinge...
Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir Minsk2 und Frieden!
Nicht die " Kremlinge" , womit du mich vielleicht meinst, wollten den Krieg und die Massen an Toten, oder eine zerstörte Ukraine.

Selbst jetzt, wo nicht die kleinste Chance für die Ukraine zu erkennen ist, wird immer noch die Kriegstrommel geschlagen und jeder Tag, macht alles nur Schlimmer.


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und bei dir läuft es so, das jeder Punkt mit " Russland hat angegriffen" beantwortet wird.


ja Russland war so dumm und haben gedacht damit könnte man die Probleme lösen und es würde nicht so viel Gegenwind geben


Tschetan schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir Russland als Exporteur, fast aller Lebenswichtigen Waren raus,


aller lebenswichtigen Waren? viele wichtige Rohstoffe ja


Tschetan schrieb:


> eben mit den Folgen und zerstören uns und andere, ohne die Probleme lösen zu wollen?
> Was wird passieren, wenn wir zu den jetzigen Problemen, noch eine Flüchtlingskrise bekommen, weil sie in Afrika nichts zu essen haben?


nach deiner Logik, so lange sie noch geklautes Getreide transportieren können und Militär Material mit ihren Schiffen, kann das Problem nicht so groß sein, wie sie es darstellen, die können genug Märkte mit ihrem Getreide bedienen und damit die Gesamtnachfrage reduzieren



Tschetan schrieb:


> Alle Sanktionen wirken auf mich, als ob sie vom Kremel befohlen werden, um uns kaputt zu machen und jeder kleine Furz in Moskau,  spült ihnen neues Geld in die Kasse, aber klar, die Kremlinge...


auf Gas gibt es immer noch kein Sanktionen, da macht Russland nur die beleidigte Leberwurst, beim Rohöl verkaufen sie zu welchen Preisen an Indien und Co?

wo siehst du da noch Punkte, bei paar Rohstoffen noch, aber ansonsten


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir Minsk2 und Frieden!


ihr beide immer mit eurem Minsk Abkommen, das Thema hatten wir auch mehrmals durchgekaut, einfach nur noch lästig


Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt, wo nicht die kleinste Chance für die Ukraine zu erkennen ist, wird immer noch die Kriegstrommel geschlagen und jeder Tag, macht alles nur Schlimmer.


Wer rührt den die Kriegstrommel aktuell, das Ziel Russlands ist aktuell auch nicht abzusehen und auch nicht deren Plan, warum sollte die westliche Welt denen eine Chance geben. Man gibt der Ukraine und deren Bevölkerung die Chance, das zu machen, was sie in ausreichender Menge wollen.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und bei dir läuft es so, das jeder Punkt mit " Russland hat angegriffen" beantwortet wird.


Das ist die Ausgangsbasis.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir Russland als Exporteur, fast aller Lebenswichtigen Waren raus, leben mit den Folgen und zerstören uns und andere, ohne die Probleme lösen zu wollen?


Es steht doch den Russen völlig frei, ihr Zeugs via dem guten Freund China zu verkloppen.
Wer genau hindert sie daran?
Es gibt eine superdupi sibirische Eisenbahn, die schafft das schon.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wird passieren, wenn wir zu den jetzigen Problemen, noch eine Flüchtlingskrise bekommen, weil sie in Afrika nichts zu essen haben?


Relativ einfach, die werden direkt nach Russland umgeleitet, denn die haben ja den ganzen ukrainischen Weizen geklaut und haben mehr, als sie jemals verbrauchen können.
Oder ist das große Russland gar nicht in der Lage, ein paar Mio. Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wäre ja bedenklich.
Dies schaffen doch alles.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Alle Sanktionen wirken auf mich,


Tjoa, nennt sich Solidarität mit einem überfallenen Land.
War nicht unsere Idee.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt, wo nicht die kleinste Chance für die Ukraine zu erkennen ist, wird immer noch die Kriegstrommel geschlagen und jeder Tag, macht alles nur Schlimmer.



Ich habe es schon mal recht weit am Anfang geschrieben.
Erinnere dich bei passender Gelegenheit an meine Worte.

Dieser Krieg wird dann zu Ende sein, wenn Russland sich vollständig zurückzieht.
Es wird nie mehr irgend ein Scholz oder Macron an einem langen Tisch um Wahrung des Friedens  flehen, der Zug ist einfach abgefahren.
Es mag 2 oder 5 oder 10 Jahr dauern, es ist egal.

Das einzig relevante, was Russland zu bieten hat, sind fossile Bodenschätze und die sind in 10 Jahren irrelevant für den Rest der Welt.

Putin höchstpersönlich wollte revanchistisch und aus gekrängtem Stolz den 2. Kalten Krieg.
Er wird genau so enden wie der erste Kalte Krieg, mit dem wirtschaftlichen und politischen Untergang Russlands.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> einfach nur noch lästig



Die Toten sind nicht lästig?


compisucher schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg wird dann zu Ende sein, wenn Russland sich vollständig zurückzieht.



Wir halten aber keine 2 Jahre durch.


----------



## narcosubs (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> wird immer noch die Kriegstrommel geschlagen und jeder Tag, macht alles nur Schlimmer.


Das nennt man dann wohl schon Realitätsverweigerung, oder?
Um es also noch einmal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
Es gibt genau ein Land, das "die Kriegstrommel schlägt", die Ukraine hingegen verteidigt sich, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Und was das Minsker Abkommen und so angeht; das alles ist mit dem 24.2. irrelevant geworden. Es kann nur noch eine Verhandlungslösung geben, die damit beginnt, dass Russland das gesamte ukrainische Territorium verlässt.


----------



## compisucher (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir halten aber keine 2 Jahre durch.


Ich schon.
Und mein Umfeld mit Sicherheit auch.
Wo genau ist das Problem?
Das Gas?
Die relevante Industrie baut schon längst um.
Jene die jammert, ist eh nicht konkurrenzfähig auf dem Weltmarkt und konnte sich nur über Wasser halten, weil Energie unverschämt billig war.

Bevor das Volk richtig murrt wegen kaltem Winter oder kein Geld für Strom wird der Finanzminister eben mal den Geldhahn aufdrehen müssen, die wollen ja alle im Amt bleiben.

Der Umbau auf regenerativ wird halt nicht in 20 Jahren, sondern in 5 Jahren passieren.

Ja, da werden Arbeitsplätze flöten gehen, nicht zu wenig, aber ebenso wieder neue erschaffen.
Und ja, einige werden leider durch Raster fallen, aber nicht die Mehrheit von 83 Mio..

Wird ein gesellschaftlicher Umbruch und eine Herausforderung sein, so viele wie möglich mitzuziehen.

Es gab aber schon ungleich größere Krisen, wie die Zeiten nach den Weltkriegen oder die Weltwirtschaftskrise.
Das bisschen covid oder jetzt Ukraine ist doch Kleinkinderkram im Vergleich zu echten Krisen.
Wir werden auch diese Minikrise überleben - zumindest die Meisten von uns.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> dass Russland das gesamte ukrainische Territorium verlässt.



Das ist realistisch?

Wie soll das funktionieren und will man die ganze Zeit Krieg führen?


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist realistisch?
> 
> Wie soll das funktionieren und will man die ganze Zeit Krieg führen?


Die Frage ist, wie lange Russland das will, oder richtiger, das kann. Und das ist nun einmal nicht einmal ansatzweise so lange wie mehrere Volkswirtschaften, von denen jede allein selbst in Krisenzeiten noch wenigstens doppelt so stark ist wie Russland.

Wir wollen zwar aus lieber Gewohnheit und Bequemlichkeit nicht unbedingt, aber wir _können_ unsere Wertschöpfungsketten modifizieren, falls erforderlich. Russland jedoch bleibt weiterhin eine große Tankstelle, die mit ihren Tankkunden auch jegliche Einnahmen verliert.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> wie lange Russland das will



Dann gehen aber hier hier Lichter aus. 🥶


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann gehen aber hier hier Lichter aus. 🥶


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass dieser Konflikt noch vor diesem Winter beigelegt wird. Wenn die Lichter ausgehen, dann wird es dieses Winter passieren und danach wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass dieser Konflikt noch vor diesem Winter beigelegt wird. Wenn die Lichter ausgehen, dann wird es dieses Winter passieren und danach wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher.



Klar geht es im Winter weiter und wenn man sich vorstellt, das dann die Tarnung durch die Vegetation wegfällt, tun mir die Ukrainer noch mehr leid.

Du bist ja auch ganz gut informiert.
Pisky, die Brücken sind scheinbar fast unter Kontrolle, womit sich wieder ein Popasnaya 2.0 abspielen könnte.
Dazu Kodema, in Richtung Bachmut.

Cherson sieht scheinbar ganz finster aus, wenn man liest und sieht was dort passiert. 

Wo ist irgendein Lichtblick für die Ukraine?

Weiter kämpfen, bedeutet den Verlust vieler qualifizierter Arbeitskräfte und Militärs. Wie lange benötigt man, um die Lücken wieder zu füllen? Wer soll den Wiederaufbau leisten ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2022)

Also liegt "hier" plötzlich in der Ukraine?


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn die Lichter ausgehen, dann wird es dieses Winter passieren und danach wird es immer unwahrscheinlicher.


Genau das! Russland hat nur noch einen Strohhalm, nämlich dass sich Europa aufgrund der Energieengpässe gegenseitig an die Gurgel geht. Eine trügerische Hoffnung, die ich so nicht kommen sehe. Nicht weil ich es nicht so sehen will, sondern weil ich weiß das Europa in der Lage ist sich entsprechend zu koordinieren. Auch die Energiepreise werden sich wieder nach unten anpassen. Aktuell sind die Preise nur so hoch, weil die Gaspreise irre Höhen erreicht haben und die teuerste Energieform nunmal den Strompreis für alle definiert. Das wird aber in wenigen Jahren durchgestanden sein. Dann sind wir endlich los von unserem Gas-Drogen-Dealer Russland!


----------



## Optiki (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar geht es im Winter weiter und wenn man sich vorstellt, das dann die Tarnung durch die Vegetation wegfällt, tun mir die Ukrainer noch mehr leid.


Ich weiß nicht was mir dir ist, aber normal ist das nicht mehr.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ganz gut informiert.
> Pisky, die Brücken sind scheinbar fast unter Kontrolle, womit sich wieder ein Popasnaya 2.0 abspielen könnte.
> Dazu Kodema, in Richtung Bachmut.


Dazu habe ich noch gar nichts gelesen und auch keine Bilder gesehen, wir werden sehen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Cherson sieht scheinbar ganz finster aus, wenn man liest und sieht was dort passiert.


Ich hab paar zerstörte ukrainische Fahrzeuge gesehen, aber weit weniger als das russische MoD gemeldet hat. Die meisten russischen Blogger/Reporter erzählen auch eine andere Geschichte und sind teilweise eher überrascht davon, wie gut die Ukrainer vorbereitet waren. Arestovych(1) sagt jedoch selber, es wird seine Zeit brauchen und es wird nicht einfach.

mal als Beispiel GREYZONE, welcher Wagner angehört:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1564684341376057345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## narcosubs (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist realistisch?


Klar, wäre nicht das erste mal, das eine Supermacht (und Russland halten so manche ja nur für eine Regionalmacht) letztlich den Schwanz einziehen muss. Haben wir ja erst letztes Jahr vor Augen geführt bekommen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Klar, wäre nicht das erste mal, das eine Supermacht (und Russland halten so manche ja nur für eine Regionalmacht) letztlich den Schwanz einziehen muss. Haben wir ja erst letztes Jahr vor Augen geführt bekommen.


Ich verweise da auch wieder auf die Topographie. Die Ukraine ist weder Vietnam, noch Afghanistan. 
Dadurch das Russland C4ISR besitzt, ist das im offenen Kampf relativ unwahrscheinlich. 

Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, Menschen, Infrastrukturen, Resourccen, ohne jede Chance auf eine Änderung der Situation zu opfern. 

Krieg beenden und mit zivilen Ungehorsam arbeiten. Generalstreiks, Demos bei Referenden, Sabotage usw.
Wäre das nicht ein besserer Weg?
Wenn die Bevölkerung das nicht will, dann ist es ihre Entscheidung, eben Demokratisch.
Baut man in der Ukraine eine Staat auf wo alle leben wollen.
Ist in Deutschland so gelaufen, auch wenn es etwas dauert und wer weiß was nach Putin kommt.


----------



## narcosubs (1. September 2022)

Wenn man's nicht besser wüsste, könnte man meinen, du hättest keinen Schimmer, wie es in einer Diktatur russischer Machart derzeit aussieht.
Ziviler Ungehorsam, Generalstreik, das ich nicht lache. Und in den besetzen Gebieten hat die Welt ja sehr deutlich vor Augen geführt bekommen, wie Zivilisten für weit geringeren Widerstand, wenn überhaupt, abgeknallt werden.
Die Ukrainer sind sich in ihrem Abwehrkampf so einig wie schon lange nicht mehr, denn sie wissen sehr genau, was auf sie zukommt, wenn die Besatzungsmacht das sagen hat.
Darum bitte, mach dich nicht lächerlich und komm hier mit russischen Demokratiebestrebungen, Pazifismus oder angeblichen Wohltaten ("Der Führer schenkt den Klonen eine Stadt (Mariupol)").


----------



## behemoth85 (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist realistisch?
> 
> Wie soll das funktionieren und will man die ganze Zeit Krieg führen?


Das wird sich noch zeigen. Allerdings würde es sehr wohl in unseren Möglichkeiten liegen einen ukrainischen Sieg zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann gehen aber hier hier Lichter aus. 🥶


Kommst du dir bei solchen Behauptungen nicht wenigstens ein wenig dumm vor?

Russisches Gas macht derzeit etwas über 10% unserer Stromversorgung aus. Selbst wenn unsere Speicher nicht zu 80% gefüllt wären, müsste man die Stromerzeugung nur um diese 10 Prozent zurückfahren, und zwar per Gesetz zuerst in Industrie und Gewerbe. Das wiederum wäre sicherlich mit wirtschaftlichen Einbußen verbunden, aber die Lichter gehen dadurch garantiert nicht aus.

Und im Laufe des kommenden Jahres wird der Bedarf an russischem Erdgas noch weiter zurückgehen, sowohl auf der Verbrauchs- als auch der Beschaffungsseite. Damit ist das Kapitel abgeschlossen und Russland kann noch mehr Gas abfackeln, das ihnen kein Schwein mehr abnimmt.


----------



## brooker (1. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Allerdings würde es sehr wohl in unseren Möglichkeiten liegen einen ukrainischen Sieg zu bewerkstelligen.



Da scheint Frau Baerbock auch so zu sehen, sonst hätte sie sich zu solchen Worten nicht hinreißen lassen:

*"Die Regierung stehe an Seite der Ukraine, „egal, was meine deutschen Wähler denken“, sagt Baerbock"*

Weiter führte sie aus:

*„Die Menschen werden auf die Straße gehen und sagen, dass sie ihre Energiepreise nicht bezahlen können.“*

Und abgerundet wird das Ganze mit:

*„Wir werden an der Seite der Ukraine stehen, und das bedeutet, dass die Sanktionen auch im Winter aufrechterhalten werden, selbst wenn es für Politiker sehr schwierig wird“*

Hmm. Nun frage ich mich, wem ist die Deutsche Regierung verpflichtet?









						Baerbock: Regierung steht an der Seite der Ukraine – „egal, was meine deutschen Wähler denken“ - WELT
					

Im Herbst und im Winter rechnet Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock mit Protesten gegen hohe Energiepreise. Eine Änderung der Ukraine-Politik durch den Druck der Straße lehnt die Grünen-Politikerin aber ab. Baerbocks Aussage sorgt für eine heftige Debatte.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Tschetan (1. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen. Allerdings würde es sehr wohl in unseren Möglichkeiten liegen einen ukrainischen Sieg zu bewerkstelligen.



Wie willst du das erreichen? Der Krieg tobt seit Februar und verläuft sehr einseitig. Polen, Slowakei, Tschechien und andere haben große Bestände an sowjetischer Technik geliefert und damit ihre Kampfkraft massiv reduziert
Es wird dauern bis dies ersetzt wird.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Da scheint Frau Baerbock auch so zu sehen, sonst hätte sie sich zu solchen Worten nicht hinreißen lassen:
> 
> *"Die Regierung stehe an Seite der Ukraine, „egal, was meine deutschen Wähler denken“, sagt Baerbock"*
> 
> ...


Auf Worte von Politikern gibt man nicht viel, weiß man auch.. 

Die deutsche Regierung in erster Linie ist wie jede Regierung Abkommen und Bündnissen verpflichtet, aus der schließlich Nutzen gezogen wird.


----------



## JePe (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr vermutet vieles, aber die Wirklichkeit sah anders aus.



Das weisst Du woher? Aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Youtube-Channels? Denn ausser Radio Moskau teilt Deine Einschaetzungen fast niemand. Hier im Forum faellt mir eigentlich nur einer ein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Und bei dir läuft es so, das jeder Punkt mit " Russland hat angegriffen" beantwortet wird.



Was ja auch zutreffend ist?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir Russland als Exporteur, fast aller Lebenswichtigen Waren raus, leben mit den Folgen und zerstören uns und andere, ohne die Probleme lösen zu wollen?



Die Loesung ist ein Abzug Russlands aus der Ukraine einschl. der gestohlenen Krim, ein robuster Friedensvertrag mit Garantmaechten und Reparationszahlungen Russlands an die Ukraine.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wird passieren, wenn wir zu den jetzigen Problemen, noch eine Flüchtlingskrise bekommen, weil sie in Afrika nichts zu essen haben?



Dein Buddy hier im Forum blubbert doch tagein, tagaus der boese Selenskyi haette sich das bloss ausgedacht und die Blaehbaeuche in Afrika haetten genug auf dem Teller?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Alle Sanktionen wirken auf mich, als ob sie vom Kremel befohlen werden, um uns kaputt zu machen und jeder kleine Furz in Moskau,  spült ihnen neues Geld in die Kasse, aber klar, die Kremlinge...



Geld, fuer dass sie sich zusehends weniger kaufen koennen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir Minsk2 und Frieden!



Es geht aber weder nach Dir noch um Dich. Alleine das penetrante Herumreiten auf Minsk 2 ist an Arroganz schon schwer zu ueberbieten. Minsk 2 war ein anmassender Fehler, der nur moeglich war, weil die Ukraine damals nicht in der Lage war, sich gegen den Agressor Russland zu wehren und deshalb der Zementierung des russischen Landraubes zustimmen mussten. Wer das fuer Frieden haelt, haelt auch das Muenchner Abkommen fuer Diplomatie und glaubt, Polen sei in Deutschland eingefallen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht die " Kremlinge" , womit du mich vielleicht meinst, wollten den Krieg und die Massen an Toten, oder eine zerstörte Ukraine.



Wer bitteschön sonst wenn nicht der Faschist im Kreml, seine Truppen in der Ukraine und seine Keyboard-Warrior?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt, wo nicht die kleinste Chance für die Ukraine zu erkennen ist, wird immer noch die Kriegstrommel geschlagen und jeder Tag, macht alles nur Schlimmer.



Die Kriegstrommel wird vor allem im russischen Staatsfernsehen geschlagen und Ja, jeder weitere Tag dieser Invasion und jede weitere russische Bombe macht alles nur noch schlimmer.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Toten sind nicht lästig?



Dem Faschisten im Kreml scheinen sie kein Ungemach zu bereiten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir halten aber keine 2 Jahre durch.



Darum geht es also. Um Deinen Lebensentwurf, um Dein Auskommen, dass Du in Gefahr siehst und fuer das Du willens bist, auch den letzten Ukrainer zu opfern, um Deine billige Tankstelle Russland zu behalten?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer soll den Wiederaufbau leisten ?



Russland natuerlich?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Krieg beenden und mit zivilen Ungehorsam arbeiten. Generalstreiks, Demos bei Referenden, Sabotage usw.
> Wäre das nicht ein besserer Weg?



In Russland endet der haeufig im Arbeitslager, manchmal faellt man auch aus dem Fenster.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie willst du das erreichen? Der Krieg tobt seit Februar und verläuft sehr einseitig. Polen, Slowakei, Tschechien und andere haben große Bestände an sowjetischer Technik geliefert und damit ihre Kampfkraft massiv reduziert
> Es wird dauern bis dies ersetzt wird.


Die Arsenale Polens und anderer spielen keine Rolle weil sie nicht aktiv am Krieg teilnehmen. Zudem werden sie gerade im Rekordtempo aufgestockt mit modernsten Waffen. 

Und zu poln Waffen ausserdem.. sie sollen ganz schön Effizient sein im Feld wie man von dort unten so hört. Neben Javelins meist beliebt bei den Truppen. Vorallem von den Krabs-Artillerie hat doch die Ukraine hunderte neue in Polen bestellt, neben Dronen und vielem anderem Zeugs. 

Insgesamt schätze ich den Atem der Europäer auch länger ein als den Russlands


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, wem ist die Deutsche Regierung verpflichtet?


Dem Wohle des eigenen Volkes. Und das ist NICHT ein anderes Volk an einen Diktator für mehr Bequemlichkeit zu verkaufen, der danach das gleiche Spiel mit Polen, dem Baltikum  und darüber hinaus abziehen wird, bis er bei uns an die Türe klopft.


----------



## brooker (1. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope, denn wie beim ersten Schiff, so gibt es eine Reihenfolge nach dem Zeitpunkt der  Bestellung der Ware.
> 
> Was du auch nicht bedenkst ist die Tatsache, dass es bei der Aussage nicht nur um die Ware an sich, sondern durch die Verknappung durch die russische Blockade der Häfen die Preise für die Ware massiv gestiegen sind. Nicht die Menge ist ein Problem in afrikanischen Ländern. Es ist der Preis.



Ist die "Reihenfolge nach Bestellung" eine Annahme von dir oder ein Fakt der mit einer Quelle nachweisbar ist?

Die entstandene Verknappung entstand nicht allein durch die reklamierte Blockade der ukrainischen Häfen. 

Das BMVG benennt folgende Gründe:

*Dürre, Armut, Krankheiten, Krisen und Konflikte*

Im Rahmen des G7 Gipfels 2022 wurde festgestellt:

*"... das die Auswirkungen von Corona allein 200 Millionen zusätzlich Hungernde hervorgerufen haben ..."*, sinngemäßes Zitat.

Oxfam sieht u.a. auch die *Spekulationen auf Lebensmittel* als einen Grund.

Hinzu kommt, dass die *Sanktionen gegen Russland zu Behinderungen bei Ausfuhr von Lebensmitteln und Düngemitteln* geführt haben und haben und somit die Knappheit weiter geschürt wird.

Von daher ist es inhaltlich falsch zu sagen, dass Russland für die derzeitige Situation allein verantwortlich ist. Richtig ist, dass der Konflikt die allgemein schon schlimme Situation weiter verschlimmert hat.










						Hunger
					

In 28 Ländern Afrikas ist die Nahrungsmittelversorgung gefährdet. Ausbleibende Regenzeiten sowie Kriege und Terror verschärfen die Situation.




					www.bmvg.de
				









__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				













						10 Gründe für Hunger
					

Warum hungern mehr als 820 Millionen Menschen auf der Welt? Hunger hat viele Gründe. Und jetzt verschärft die Corona-Pandemie die Lage.




					www.oxfam.de
				









__





						Afrikanische Union: Macky Sall „beruhigt“ nach seinem Treffen mit Putin zum Thema Getreide | AFRICA live
					

Der amtierende Präsident der Afrikanischen Union (AU) und senegalesische Staatschef Macky Sall sagte am Freitag, er sei "beruhigt" aus seinem Treffen mit seinem russischen Amtskollegen Wladimir Putin in Sotschi hervorgegangen, mit dem er über die Befürchtungen einer Nahrungsmittelkrise aufgrund...



					www.africa-live.de
				




----



Tekkla schrieb:


> Dem Wohle des eigenen Volkes.


Ganz genau. Denn dieses hat diese Regierung gewählt mit dem Auftrag alles zum Wohle des deutschen Volkes zu tun.

Die Story "Demokratie und Freiheit wird in der Ukraine verteidigt" kennen wir schon. Denn sie wurde schon mal am Hindukusch verteidigt und was das Ende vom Lied war ... naja, ist bekannt, aber soll hier nicht das Thema sein.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kreml, die Rechte, Selbstbestimmung und Freiheit der Ukraine immer vollständig anerkannt hat


Puh seine Aussagen zur Krim sagen mir was anderes.
Gorbi ist ein Mythos. Mythen sind okay und oft wichtig, aber die Geschichtswissenschaft ist doch was anderes 


JePe schrieb:


> Fun Fact - einer der Drahtzieher des sog. Augustputsches war der damalige oberste Dienstherr des heutigen russischen Praesidenten. Asche zu Asche, Pack zu Pack.


Zur Zeit des Putsches war Putin offiziell nicht mehr beim KGB und auch im KGB war er keiner der das alte System als UdSSR behalten wollte, er wollte was wir heute sehen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> fast schon "Dumpingpreisen" zu beziehen, weil die russische Staatskasse auf dieses Geld dringend angewiesen war.


Das ist auch eine interessante Geschichte, aber vieles von dem was der Westen zahlte landete nicht im Haushalt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ohne Jelzin und Putin, die ja direkt und indirekt und nachweislich von den Geschäften profitiert haben, wäre die Oligarchenstrukur nicht oder nur im geringeren Umfang entstanden.


Jelzin ja, Putin nein.
Die Oligarchen haben Putins KGB Freunde ziemlich über die Ohren gehauen. Aber die haben sich dann ja gerächt.

Das sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Gruppen, die Oligarchen und Putins Leute...


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Gruppen, die Oligarchen und Putins Leute...


Weswegen Erstere auch gerne mal aus Fenstern stolpern...


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zur Zeit des Putsches war Putin offiziell nicht mehr beim KGB und auch im KGB war er keiner der das alte System als UdSSR behalten wollte, er wollte was wir heute sehen.


Heute wünscht er sich doch eine UDSSR 2.0 zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute wünscht er sich doch eine UDSSR 2.0 zurück.


Putin will die UdSSR genau so wenig zurück wie Hitler das Kaiserreich zurück wollte.

Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin will die UdSSR genau so wenig zurück wie Hitler das Kaiserreich zurück wollte.


Der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn das deutsche Reich und nicht das Kaiserreich.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn das deutsche Reich und nicht das Kaiserreich.


Stimmt, das ist zutreffender. Aber ich glaube, wir alle haben verstanden, was @Sparanus meinte: Putin möchte keine Neuauflage, sondern instrumentalisiert lediglich die verklärte Erinnerung der Alten und die daraus resultierende geklitterte Geschichtswahrnehmung der Jüngeren.

So nach dem Motto: "Wir waren mal wer und werden es unter meiner brillanten und gnädigen Führung wieder sein, so lange ihr undifferenziert hinter mir steht und jeden Sch**ß mitmacht!"
Sozusagen MAGA auf russisch.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn das deutsche Reich und nicht das Kaiserreich.


Das deutsche Reich existierte von 1871 bis 1945 und es war die ganze Zeit der selbe Staat als Monarchie, Demokratie und Diktatur.

Was willst du sagen?


----------



## behemoth85 (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin will die UdSSR genau so wenig zurück wie Hitler das Kaiserreich zurück wollte.
> 
> Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser.


Eben, denn am Ende läuft es politisch immer darauf hinaus dass Russland einen Club wünscht wo sie das sagen haben und natürlich alle Anreiherstaaten (samt der Ukraine) beitreten, "freiwillig" versteht sich lol. Der Vorwand einer NATO Einkreisung und Mitspracherechte in europ. Sicherheitsfragen sind dann gern verwendettes Instrument, aber insgesamt geht/ging es ausschließlich um das Monopol bzw größte Stück vom Kuchen, am europ Energiemarkt.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das deutsche Reich existierte von 1871 bis 1945 und es war die ganze Zeit der selbe Staat als Monarchie, Demokratie und Diktatur.


Da hat wohl einer in Geschichte nicht richtig aufgepasst:


> Deutsches Kaiserreich ist die retrospektive Bezeichnung für die Phase des Deutschen Reichs von 1871 bis *1918 zur eindeutigen Abgrenzung gegenüber der Zeit nach 1918*. Im deutschen Kaiserreich war der deutsche Nationalstaat eine bundesstaatlich organisierte konstitutionelle Monarchie.


Quelle: Deutsches Kaiserreich


Topic:



> Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte haben ihre Offensive gegen die russische Besatzung im Süden der Ukraine fortgesetzt und britischen Geheimdiensten zufolge mit Langstreckenraketen russische Logistikstandorte angegriffen. Auf offiziellen Aufnahmen der ukrainischen Regierung sei auch der Einsatz von HARM-Raketen zu erkennen, mit denen Radarsysteme lokalisiert und zerstört werden können, hieß es aus London. Das Einsatzkommando "Süd" der ukrainischen Streitkräfte meldete zudem Verluste der russischen Streitkräfte. Es seien 201 russische Soldaten getötet sowie 12 T-72-Panzer, 18 gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, über ein Dutzend Artillerieeinheiten, ein Flugabwehrfahrzeug und sechs Munitionsdepots zerstört worden, hieß es in einem Facebook-Beitrag. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht unabhängig überprüfen.


Quelle: Der Kriegstag im Überblick - Ukraine meldet hohe russische Verluste - Inspekteure wollen dauerhaft in AKW Saporischschja bleiben

Es scheint so, dass die ukrainische Armee, durch die HARM-Raketenwerfer, mitlerweile sehr gut und effektiv nicht nur gegenhalten, sondern auch angreifen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es scheint so, dass die ukrainische Armee, durch die HARM-Raketenwerfer, mitlerweile sehr gut und effektiv nicht nur gegenhalten, sondern auch angreifen kann.



Du meinst Himars?

Harm soll Radarstationen zerstören.


Scheinbar versuchen sie auch in Charkow anzugreifen.

Steht nicht viel drin.



			https://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2022/08/31/the-operational-update-regarding-the-russian-invasion-on-06-00-on-august-31-2022/


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst Himars?
> 
> Harm soll Radarstationen zerstören.


Beide


----------



## Optiki (2. September 2022)

Ich biete 5 Euro für die Person, welche ein Stück aus NS1 raus beißt und sie unbrauchbar macht, das Schmierentheater der Russen ist unerträglich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer in Geschichte nicht richtig aufgepasst:


*Völkerrechtlich* gab es zwischen 1871 und 1945 nur ein deutsches Reich während die BRD der Rechtsnachfolger des Deutschen Reiches ist.


----------



## Adi1 (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin will die UdSSR genau so wenig zurück wie Hitler das Kaiserreich zurück wollte.
> 
> Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser.


Klar, will Putin´s Russland wieder zurück zur ehemaligen Stärke der UdSSR.
Das Blöde ist nur,
das Teile des "Vielvölkerstaates UdSSR" die Faxen dicke hatten,
von der Bevormundung Moskau´s.

Boris Jelzins Versagen


			https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Nikolajewitsch_Jelzin,
		

das Land geordnet zu reformieren,
hat doch dazu geführt,
das eine Clique von Kleptomanen am Ruder hockt,
welche sich schon Alles aufgeteilt haben.

Und die Gier nach immer mehr,
ist einfach unstillbar ...

Wer nicht gibt,
wird eben militärisch platt gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Klar, will Putin´s Russland wieder zurück zur ehemaligen Stärke der UdSSR.


Stärke, aber nicht zum System der UdSSR.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Mal ein paar aktuelle Infos zur Situation an den Fronten.









						Ukraine Does Damage Control As counter Attack Falters - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

The Ukrainian offensive near Kherson in the south and Kharkiv in the north is failing. That explains why Ukrainian President Zelensky imposed restrictions the other day on what news western...




					sonar21.com
				




Larry ist zwar ein Trumpist, aber auch ein CIA Insider,  mit sehr langer Erfahrung in dieser Organisation. 
Ich denke das man seine Anslysen lesen kann. 

Es ist wieder nur ein " verheizen" gewesen, ohne eine realistische Chance...
Ich denke das es in der Ukraine zur " Explosion" kommen kann. 
Keiner will seine Liebsten als " Kanonenfutter" opfern und irgend jemand wird die Verantwortung für die sinnlosen Opfer tragen müssen.

Übrigens staune ich schon seit Tagen, das über den fehlgeschlagenen Angriff, mit seinen vielen hundert Toten, auf das Atomkraftwerk nicht berichtet wurde.

Ja, die Ukrainer sind mit Schnellbooten über den Fluß gekommen.
Hatten wir nicht darüber diskutiert?


----------



## Steamhammer (3. September 2022)

Na Super....das Video der angeblich getöteten Ukrainischen "Special Forces"
...die sind allesamt sanft entschlafen oder was? Ich habe mir nun schon einige Bilder und Videos von den Opfern beider Seiten angeschaut - aber das Machwerk schaut mir wieder mal aus , als ob sich ein lokaler möchtegern Spielberg ein paar likes aus Russland abholen will.

Blackwaterpatches damit der Ottonormaltrottel auch sieht, dass es warscheinlich sogar amerikanische Supersöldner sind, die man getötet hat, dazu Scar FN Sturmgewehre (das kann sogar sein)und Dollarnoten (lächerlich).Ein "Meine Ehre heist Treue" Patch und eine Schwarze Sonne wurden auch gefunden/präsentiert (was für ein Zufall - damit ist belegt, dass es Nazis waren).
Dann liegen sämtliche Opfer pikobello sauber und Blutleer/-frei herum und deren Gesichter sind seltsamerweise auch nicht zu sehen...nicht jeden Mist glauben oder verbreiten der in der Propagandaschleife landet ,würde deinem Seelenheil sicher mal gut tun


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Larry ist zwar ein Trumpist, aber auch ein CIA Insider,  mit sehr langer Erfahrung in dieser Organisation.


Larry C. Johnson ist vor allem jemand, dem die CIA keine Träne nachweint, weil er vermutlich während seiner Arbeit dort genauso viel Unfug angestellt hat wie danach.

In den Jahren 1999 und 2000 vertrat er lautstark die Ansicht, dass vom islamistischen Terrorismus und insbesondere von Osama Bin Laden keine besondere Gefahr für die USA ausginge; die diesbezügliche Haltung der Regierung wäre übertrieben. Zu 9/11 hat er sich dann wohlweislich erst einmal nicht mehr geäußert, aber danach "kreative" Vorschläge gemacht, wie man daran Beteiligte möglichst effizient foltern könne, damit Sie weitere Beteiligte preisgeben.
2008 verbreitete er wissentlich die Falschmeldung, Michelle Obama hätte gegen Weiße ausgeteilt und er habe sichere Informationen über ein Aufzeichnung, die das belegen würde. Eine solche Aufzeichnung existierte nie, was nicht weiter verwunderlich, da der ganze Skandal von vorne bis hinten frei erfunden war. Wie schon nach seiner ersten Blamage verschwand er auch diesmal erst einmal wieder für ein paar Jahre von der Bildfläche.
2013 war er dann wieder da und beschuldigte John Forbes Kerry, dieser habe während seiner Dienstzeit in Vietnam Kriegsverbrechen begangen, darunter auch Vergewaltigung. Dies untermauerte er mit einem manipulierten Fernsehinterview, in dem Kerrys Kommentare so zusammengeschnitten worden waren, als würde er diese Verbrechen einräumen.
Und wieder ging er auf Tauchstation, um dann 2017 als informierte Quelle für die Behauptung aufzutauchen, das britische Government Communications Headquarters habe Donald Trump während seiner Präsidentschaftskampagne abgehört.

Das, mein lieber Tschetan, sind deine Quellen: Geschasste Sowjetoffiziere, CIA-Dropouts, einschlägig bekannte Verschwörungsspinner und generell dubiose Gestalten aus allen möglichen und unmöglichen Ecken.

Eventuell solltest du die Kriterien für deine Recherchen ja doch ein wenig modifizieren?


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Larry C. Johnson ist vor allem jemand, dem die CIA keine Träne nachweint, weil er vermutlich während seiner Arbeit dort genauso viel Unfug angestellt hat wie danach.
> 
> In den Jahren 1999 und 2000 vertrat er lautstark die Ansicht, dass vom islamistischen Terrorismus und insbesondere von Osama Bin Laden keine besondere Gefahr für die USA ausginge; die diesbezügliche Haltung der Regierung wäre übertrieben. Zu 9/11 hat er sich dann wohlweislich erst einmal nicht mehr geäußert, aber danach "kreative" Vorschläge gemacht, wie man daran Beteiligte möglichst effizient foltern könne, damit Sie weitere Beteiligte preisgeben.
> 2008 verbreitete er wissentlich die Falschmeldung, Michelle Obama hätte gegen Weiße ausgeteilt und er habe sichere Informationen über ein Aufzeichnung, die das belegen würde. Eine solche Aufzeichnung existierte nie, was nicht weiter verwunderlich, da der ganze Skandal von vorne bis hinten frei erfunden war. Wie schon nach seiner ersten Blamage verschwand er auch diesmal erst einmal wieder für ein paar Jahre von der Bildfläche.
> ...



Es ist immer interessant sich über die Leute auszulassen und nicht über die Informationen?

Meinst du das es kein Angriff gab und die Infos über den Zusammenbruch der Offensiven falsch sind?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Zahlen zu Verlusten falsch sind.

Er bestätigt nur was in vielen Quellen berichtet und gezeigt wird und was beim militärischen Kräfteverhältnis zu erwarten ist. 
Da du scheinbar einen militärischen Hintergrund besitzt, frage ich dich, ob ein Angriff über weitesm offenes Land, ohne Luftunterstützung und Übergewicht bei Arti, eine Chance hat?

Dazu noch dieser Artikelm, der den Bereich der Drohnen beschreibt. 








						Kiews Drohnen beißen sich an Russen die Zähne aus
					

Seit mehr als vier Monaten wird in der Ukraine gekämpft - und nun scheint sich eine wichtige Waffe der ukrainischen Verteidiger abzunützen: Drohnen. ...




					www.krone.at
				




Wir sehen die russischen Drohnen nicht, aber sie sehen uns.

Ukrainischer Soldat zur "Sunday Times"

Ich bin auf allen Seiteb unterwegs und ziehe meine eigenen Schlüsse .


----------



## behemoth85 (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das es kein Angriff gab und die Infos über den Zusammenbruch der Offensiven falsch sind?
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Zahlen zu Verlusten falsch sind.


Zusammenbruch ?

Ich hörte eher von einer kleineren Offensive die erfolgreich verlief und das Ziel erreicht wurde. 

Die Russen sind gerade so angezählt dass kein Gegenstoß wohl eine verpasste Chance wär. So gehe ich mal von aus dass es solche Gegenstoße in kommender Zeit immer mehr geben wird.


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist immer interessant sich über die Leute auszulassen und nicht über die Informationen?


Die Glaubwürdigkeit von Informationen hängt nun einmal unmittelbar damit zusammen, wer sie gesammelt hat und/oder verbreitet. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass jemand mit einschlägiger Vorgeschichte, sowohl was grobe analytische Fehleinschätzungen als auch das _Verbreiten von Falschinformationen_ angeht, irgend etwas liefert, was die nähere Betrachtung lohnt?

Nicht, dass eine solche in diesem Fall nötig wäre. Das angebliche Beweisvideo ist dermaßen erbärmlich inszeniert, dass ich nicht einmal über Gefechtserfahrung verfügen müsste, damit mir die zahlreichen Ungereimtheiten ins Gesicht springen. Ich habe einmal drübergeschaut und es dann als schlechtes Fake abgehakt.
Vieles, was mir dabei durch den Kopf geschossen ist, hat @Steamhammer bereits wunderbar zusammengefasst; seine Auswertung kann ich so nur unterschreiben.

Wenn du tatsächlich gesteigerten Wert darauf legst, zu diesem offenkundigen Affentheater noch ein paar zusätzliche sarkastische Anmerkungen aus meiner Feder zu lesen, lass es mich wissen; dann nehme ich mir gerne die Zeit dafür. Das wäre allerdings lediglich eine Steigerung des Unterhaltungs-, nicht jedoch des Informationswerts.


----------



## narcosubs (3. September 2022)

Was dort zur Zeit wirklich passiert, ist von hier kaum objektiv zu beurteilen. 
Wenn aber ein notorischer Lügner und Dummschwätzer mir etwas erzählen will, dann,  ja dann glaube ich tatsächlich erstmal genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zusammenbruch ?
> 
> Ich hörte eher von einer kleineren Offensive die erfolgreich verlief und das Ziel erreicht wurde.
> 
> Die Russen sind gerade so angezählt dass kein Gegenstoß wohl eine verpasste Chance wär. So gehe ich mal von aus dass es solche Gegenstoße in kommender Zeit immer mehr geben wird.



https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/3-september-ukrainian-military-repelled-russian-attacks-near 

Schaue dir den Süden an. Nirgendwo wird eine Offensive angezeigt, nur ein russischen Angriff wurde abgewehrt.
Diese Karte wurde schon im ZDF genutzt und sollte damit akzeptabel sein.


narcosubs schrieb:


> Was dort zur Zeit wirklich passiert, ist von hier kaum objektiv zu beurteilen.
> Wenn aber ein notorischer Lügner und Dummschwätzer mir etwas erzählen will, dann,  ja dann glaube ich tatsächlich erstmal genau das Gegenteil.



Sicher, kann man so sehen.



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker-ukraine-beschiesst-russische-basis-nahe-akw-saporischschja_id_52139887.html
		


Aussage, gegen Aussage, nur warum gibt es keine Videos von den Ukrainern mit ihren Erfolgen?
Am Anfang war das doch die Norm. Massenhafte Wracks, Tote, Gefangene und jetzt bei einer erfolgreichen Offensive kommt nichts?
Wo sind Baktyar,Javelins und Co?


----------



## behemoth85 (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> https://liveuamap.com/en/2022/3-september-ukrainian-military-repelled-russian-attacks-near
> 
> Schaue dir den Süden an. Nirgendwo wird eine Offensive angezeigt, nur ein russischen Angriff wurde abgewehrt.
> Diese Karte wurde schon im ZDF genutzt und sollte damit akzeptabel sein.


Du nichts für Ungut aber ich höre seit ner Woche jeden zweiten Abend die Beurteilung von Militärexperten über diese Gegenoffensive und das ZDF reicht mir da lange nicht als Quelle.

Die Russen sind im Süden sehr stark geschützt und die Ukrainer haben bei weitem nicht genug um den Süden zurückzuerobern. Trotzdem greiffen sie an, wieso wohl ?

Die Offensive ist ein Erfolg in mehrfacher hinsicht. Der politische Aspekt, um so mehr man die Russen schwächt desto besser die Aussicht auf noch mehr Waffen. Dazu noch größerer Druck auf Putin selbst wenn seine russische Armee in dieser schlechten Lage noch angegriffen wird und vorallem reagieren muss mit großen Truppenbewegungen. Wieviele Brigaden mussten die Russen seitdem über die Dnjepr schicken und wieviele neue Ziele im Hinterland öffnen sich jetzt nach der Offensive ?

Die Russen sind jetzt in so einer schlechten Lage dass man ihre Armee schön langstrecken könnte und aus allen Richtungen so beschäftigen dass es in ihrer Linie bald mehr Lücken als Panzer gibt lol


----------



## Optiki (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aussage, gegen Aussage, nur warum gibt es keine Videos von den Ukrainern mit ihren Erfolgen?
> Am Anfang war das doch die Norm. Massenhafte Wracks, Tote, Gefangene und jetzt bei einer erfolgreichen Offensive kommt nichts?
> Wo sind Baktyar,Javelins und Co?


Ich kann deine Aussagen bald nicht mehr hören, du bist wie ein nervige Schallplatte die immer wieder die selben Aussagen liefert und bei nachfrage nur Müllseiten als Quelle liefert oder irgendwelche Artikel die gerade so die eigene Aussage stützen.

Wenn du das alles nicht gesehen hast, dann tut es mir leid, aber dann bist du weit davon entfernt überall dein Ohr offen zu haben, was wir dir auch schon mehrmals aufgezeigt haben.

Keine Ahnung was du gesehen haben willst, außer dem russischen MOD Bericht, der regelmäßig voll mit Schund ist, aber es gibt aktuell keine Beweise für einen kompletten Fehlschlag.

außer du kannst in dem Video die ganzen Toden und zerstörten Panzer erkennen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566037615274516484

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du nichts für Ungut aber ich höre seit ner Woche jeden zweiten Abend die Beurteilung von Militärexperten über diese Gegenoffensive und das ZDF reicht mir da lange nicht als Quelle.
> 
> Die Russen sind im Süden sehr stark geschützt und die Ukrainer haben bei weitem nicht genug um den Süden zurückzuerobern. Trotzdem greiffen sie an, wieso wohl ?
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip gebe ich dir mit den Gründen für die Offensive recht, nur sehe ich die Stärkeverhältnisse ein wenig anders. Seit Wochen wurde von 30 BTG berichtet, die dort stationiert sind. Die sind eine ausreichende Kraft, um das Gelände zu halten, auch weil man mit Arti ein massives Übergewicht besitzt.
Dazu kommen noch die Luftstreitkräfte.
Bei der dortigen Topographie und dem Mangel an Deckung, ist der Angriff dort ein Himmelfahrtskommando und führt eher durch die Massiven Verluste bei der Technik, zu einer Schwächung.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Aussagen bald nicht mehr hören, du bist wie ein nervige Schallplatte die immer wieder die selben Aussagen liefert und bei nachfrage nur Müllseiten als Quelle liefert oder irgendwelche Artikel die gerade so die eigene Aussage stützen.
> 
> Wenn du das alles nicht gesehen hast, dann tut es mir leid, aber dann bist du weit davon entfernt überall dein Ohr offen zu haben, was wir dir auch schon mehrmals aufgezeigt haben.
> 
> ...



Ich lese solche Berichte und kenne Krasucha und Co









						Ein Experte erklärt, warum ukrainische Drohnen keine Wunderwaffen mehr gegen die russische Kriegsführung sind
					

Zu Beginn des Ukraine-Kriegs galten Drohnen als Wunderwaffe. Experten sagen, dass die Drohnen aber zunehmend wirkungsloser werden.




					www.businessinsider.de
				












						Krasukha (electronic warfare system) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Klar sieht man mal vereinzelt die von dir genannten Aufnahmen, nur sind sie sehr selten.

Übrigens habe ich von dir bisher überwiegend irgendwelche Twitter Postings gesehen. Analysen, ordentliche Artikel nie.










						Opinion | Logistic Peril for NATO Weapons to Ukraine
					

Dwindling stocks of leading-edge systems probably will mean more casualties.




					www.wsj.com
				




ZB

"Eine zweite Option besteht darin, das Verteidigungsproduktionsgesetz und seine europäischen Äquivalente zu nutzen, um kritische Defizite zu erhöhen. Die Bestände an Javelins, Artilleriegeschossen und Himar-Raketen stehen unter Druck. Angesichts der Produktionsvorlaufzeiten und Lieferkettenprobleme (jeder Javelin verfügt über mehr als 250 Halbleiterchips) ist es jedoch unwahrscheinlich, dass die Berufung auf das Verteidigungsproduktionsgesetz im nächsten Jahr ernsthafte Auswirkungen haben würde."


----------



## Optiki (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar sieht man mal vereinzelt die von dir genannten Aufnahmen, nur sind sie sehr selten.


Ich mag zwar vlt viel Twitter verlinken, aber da sieht man wenigstens die Dinge die genannt werden und das zeitnahe. Du stellst nur Behauptungen auf und meinst dann, es wäre über die ganze Front so und das dauerhaft. 

Wenn Russland überall so überlegen ist, was haben sie dann die letzten 3 Monate erreicht?

 Wo siehst du aktuell das scheitern der ukrainischen Offensive, verlinke doch mal irgendwas und sage nicht immer nur das Gebiet ist offen und es gibt kein Luftunterstützung. Letzteres sind schlechte Bedingungen, aber zeigen nicht automatisch das Ergebnis auf. Auf dem Papier hätte Russland bei 99 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung den Krieg wohl automatisch gewinnen sollen, wenn man nur die reinen Zahlen betrachtet.

Für mich persönlich sieht der Kampf von beiden Seiten unprofessionell aus und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es den Ukrainer gelingt ihre Position um Kherson zu verbessern. Was ich jedoch sehe, sind Videos von der ukrainischen Seiten, wie sie Material zerstören, Soldaten ausschalten und das auf verschiedenste Art und Weise.

Ich habe die letzten Tage auch eingenommene russische Position gesehen, ich habe den Einsatz von kleinen Drohnen und TB-2 gesehen und andere Sachen, also was soll ich jetzt glauben. Deine Meinung und deine Behauptung, obwohl ist das Gegenteil sehe oder wie?

Dein Argument dagegen ist immer nur, es sind weniger Videos als früher. Jedoch lautete dann die Gegenfrage, wo sind die Videos der Russen und wo erreichen die gerade deutlich mehr. Natürlich gibt es jetzt weniger Videos, als zu den Zeiten, wo die Russen ihre Position fallen lassen haben und versucht haben, aus dem Land zu kommen.

Du kannst von mir aus der Meinung sein, die Offensive bringt gar nichts, aber nervt doch mal nicht damit. Seit der Ankündigung bindest du uns hier einen ans Bein und erzählst sonst was.

Also deine zukünftige Aussagen lautet bitte die Offensive wird scheitern und nicht ist gescheitert, wenn du außer alten Artikeln und Abakusrechnung nichts lieferst.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar vlt viel Twitter verlinken, aber da sieht man wenigstens die Dinge die genannt werden und das zeitnahe. Du stellst nur Behauptungen auf und meinst dann, es wäre über die ganze Front so und das dauerhaft.
> 
> Wenn Russland überall so überlegen ist, was haben sie dann die letzten 3 Monate erreicht?
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt sind die meisten Videos " Militärpornos" und vom Informationsgehalt eher beschränkt. In großer Menge, können sie Tendenzen aufzeigen, mehr nicht. Manchmal etwas bestätigen und greifbarer machen.

Wie komme ich auf meine Schlüsse?  Ich sehe die Ausrüstung, das Potential und da ist die Ukraine einfach unterlegen. Berichte, wie verlinkte über die Drohnen,  bestätigen diese Meinung.
Dieser Krieg ist nicht Hollywood, oder ein  Chuck Norris Filmchen.
Da geht es um Nachschub, Logistik, Technik und C4ISR Fähigkeiten, wo Russland in fast allen Belangen überlegen ist.

Ständige Geschichten aus der Küche des englischen Geheimdienstes, über massive Probleme, kann man nach dem jetzigen Verlauf nicht ernst nehmen.
Man muß nur die Karte ansehen, die darauf verzeichneten Bombardements und die aus dem Westen genannten Zahlen der verschossenen Munition, um zu erkennen, das die Humburg ist.

Nachdem Berichte zeigen, das die Ukraine mit Drohnen kaum noch wirken kann, die Unterlegenheit bei Artis katastrophal ist, frage ich womit sie gegenhalten können?
Das gleiche gilt bei Luftwaffe, Panzer und Nachschub.
Während Russland kurze Versorgungslinien mit Eisenbahn, bis in das Frontgebiet besitzt, müssen für due Ukraine Vorräte aus ganz Europa und der Welt an die Front gekarrt werden, über teilweise zerstörte Verkehrslinien.
Das gilt nicht nur für Munition, sondern Waffen, Waffen die Repariert werden müssen, Proviant, Medizinische Ausrüstung usw.
Wenn ich diese Punkte zusammenfasse, sieht es schon schwierig aus.

Ich gehe jetzt noch nicht einmal auf die ganzen Marschflugkörper und Raketen ein, die ständig Soldaten im Schlaf töten, die in der Rotation im Hinterland ausruhen sollen, dort ausgebildet werden, noch die Zerstörung der ganzen ukrainischen Rüstungsindustrie und Nachschublager, bis an die polnische Grenze.

Was haben die Russen erreicht? Wenn man nicht den Geländegewinn als Maßstab nimmt, eine ganze Menge.
" Demilitarisierung und Entnazifizierung" gaben die Russen als Ziel aus und jeder Tag bringt sie, ihrem Verständnis nach, dem Ziel näher. Ändern könnte man dies durch Beendigung der Kämpfe, was den restlichen Teil, der gut ausgebildeten Mannschaften retten würde.
Schon die Verluste der ukrainischen Luftwaffe  sind kaum, oder in kürzerer Zeit auszugleichen und je höher der Rang, umso schwerer wird es. Das gilt auch für die anderen Truppenteile.

Warum es so langsam geht und warum die Russen nicht mit ihrer ganzen Armee angegriffen haben, könnte ich auch aus meiner Sicht erklären,  aber das wäre zu lang.

Ich denke die Ukraine sollte mit Verhandlungen beginnen und Leben retten.
Sollte das nicht passieren, denke ich sogar, das es am Ende auf eine Situation zusteuern kann, wo eher Abneigungen gegen den Westen in Teilen der Bevölkerung entsteht, weil man das Gefühl hat, geopfert worden zu sein, ist aber nur eine persönliche Meinung.  

Der Krieg läuft jetzt, egal ob der " Putler" angefangen hat und es nicht in Ordnung ist.
Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen das man erst verhandelt, wenn die Russen die Krim und den Rest verlassen, ist nicht solidarisch und gut, sondern fern jeder Realität und daran sollten sich Politiker orientieren.

Versucht einfach mal andere Standpunkte zu verstehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind die meisten Videos " Militärpornos" und vom Informationsgehalt eher beschränkt. In großer Menge, können sie Tendenzen aufzeigen, mehr nicht. Manchmal etwas bestätigen und greifbarer machen.
> 
> Wie komme ich auf meine Schlüsse?  Ich sehe die Ausrüstung, das Potential und da ist die Ukraine einfach unterlegen. Berichte, wie verlinkte über die Drohnen,  bestätigen diese Meinung.
> Dieser Krieg ist nicht Hollywood, oder ein  Chuck Norris Filmchen.
> ...


Würden wir anhand des Potentials den Krieg bewerten müssten sich die Ukrainer im Februar ergeben haben. Aber entgegen deiner schlechten Prophezeiungen konnten sie die Russen verdrängen und jetzt paar Monate später unterhalten du und ich uns über den ukrainischen Gegenschlag.

Wie du siehst lässt sich Potential eben nicht ausschließlich aus Summe des Materials ablesen. Die Methodik spielt die wesentliche Rolle. Strategien und ihre Taktiken. Und die Summe dieses Krieges ist die dass die 20 fach schwächeren Ukrainer unterm Strich so viel besser im Krieg sind dass man ihnen reale Chancen eines Sieges zuspricht. 

Also sehe es nicht so eng, die Ukrainer machen das schon glaub mir


----------



## Mahoy (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie komme ich auf meine Schlüsse?  Ich sehe die Ausrüstung, das Potential und da ist die Ukraine einfach unterlegen. Berichte, wie verlinkte über die Drohnen,  bestätigen diese Meinung.


Das Problem dabei ist, _wo_ du dir die angebliche Ausrüstung ansiehst und _wer_ dir deine Meinung bestätigt. 

Zugegeben, auch etliche ukrainische Angaben lassen sich nicht verifizieren, jedoch spricht die Gesamtlage eine deutliche Sprache:
Die selbsternannte Weltmacht hat sich mit ihrem "Vormarsch" (eher ein Humpeln) auf Kiew bis auf die Knochen blamiert und musste sich anschließend in Gebiete zurückziehen, die zum großen Teil vorher schon von Separatisten gehalten wurden.
Sie hat ständig Probleme mit dem "Brandschutz" oder verliert Schiffe bei "schlechter Wetterlage".
Dann gibt sie Erfolgsmeldungen heraus, denen zufolge das ursprüngliche ukrainische Arsenal drei- bis viermal komplett zerstört worden ist. Die an die Ukraine gelieferten westlichen Waffen fast ebenso oft, sogar wenn die tonnenschweren Raketenwerfer durchs Treppenhaus ins 4. Obergeschoss von Mietskasernen getragen wurden.

Das ganze Potential, was du auf russischer Seite siehst, scheint seit einem halben Jahr wirkungslos zu verpuffen, wenn man einmal davon absieht, dass aus Inkompetenz oder böser Absicht ständig ukrainische Zivilisten getroffen werden.
Sicher, die Fronten sind festgefahren, aber selbst du müsstest doch allmählich begreifen, dass selbst ein Patt, bei dem die angreifende "Weltmacht" 25 Prozent des Gebiets (die es noch nicht einmal militärisch erobert hat) hält und der Verteidiger 75 Prozent, im Grunde eine Bankrotterklärung der russischen Streitkräfte darstellt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> " Demilitarisierung und Entnazifizierung" gaben die Russen als Ziel aus und jeder Tag bringt sie, ihrem Verständnis nach, dem Ziel näher.


Die russischen Ziele wechseln häufiger als Lawrow sein Unterhemd. Aber selbst wenn man "Entnazifizierung" und "Demilitarisierung" als Kriegsziele gelten lassen wollte, die Russland insgeheim schon die ganze Zeit verfolgte, auch als sie noch ganz andere formulierten, wäre das mächtig in die Hose gegangen. Die Ukraine wird nämlich von westlichen Unterstützern militärisch hochgerüstet und allein der Einsatz von Wagner-Söldnertruppen bringt mehr  Nazis in die Ukraine, als es dort seit Rückzug der Wehrmacht jemals gegeben hat.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke die Ukraine sollte mit Verhandlungen beginnen und Leben retten.


Dieser Blödsinn wird durch ständige Wiederholungen nicht besser. Putin will nicht verhandeln, sondern akzeptiert nichts unter einer bedingungslosen Kapitulation.
 Nur: Dafür ist er nicht einmal ansatzweise in der Position.


----------



## Tschetan (3. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> 20 fach schwächeren Ukrainer unterm Strich



Jetzt noch beachten das die Russen wohl mit max 180k Truppen, davon 60-70k Leuten aus dem Donbass, diesen Krieg führen, gegen Gegner die sich seit 8 Jahren verschanzt und ein umfangreiches Verteidigungssystem vorbereitet haben.

Gleichzeitig halten sie noch im Osten Manöver mit 50k Soldaten, China und Indien ab, obwohl sie ja keine Reserven haben.
Wobei ja noch das 3. Armeekorps im Anmarsch ist, mit 40-70 k ? Soldaten und modernster Ausrüstung. 
Wo werden sie angreifen? 

Ich sehe da keine Perspektive.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, _wo_ du dir die angebliche Ausrüstung ansiehst und _wer_ dir deine Meinung bestätigt.
> 
> Zugegeben, auch etliche ukrainische Angaben lassen sich nicht verifizieren, jedoch spricht die Gesamtlage eine deutliche Sprache:
> Die selbsternannte Weltmacht hat sich mit ihrem "Vormarsch" (eher ein Humpeln) auf Kiew bis auf die Knochen blamiert und musste sich anschließend in Gebiete zurückziehen, die zum großen Teil vorher schon von Separatisten gehalten wurden.
> ...



Da haben wir eine Pattsituation, die wir mit unseren Mitteln der Informationsgewinnung nicht klären können.
Kommt auch auf den Bias an.
Der eine sieht die Verzögerung des Angriffs als Erfolg, der andere die Vernichtung des militärischen Potentials. 
Wirkliche Ergebnisse kommen mit der Zeit und damit Wahrheit und Informationen.
Ich denke nur die Ukraine und wir, dürfen nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpassen, für ein irgendwie noch akzeptables Ende.
Die Ukrainische Armee war auf jeden Fall eine der stärksten und tapfersten in Europa.


Ich will noch feststellen das ich von vielen hier andere Beiträge gelesen habe und denke das wir in anderen Themen und Bereichen nicht unbedingt weit auseinanderliegen. 
Es ist Mist, das man hier in feindliche Gewässer abdriftet, nur weil es unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt.
Persönlich habe ich gegen keinen der dort kämpfenden etwas und empfinde es als unheimliche Tragödie was dort passiert.
Ich will nur noch das sie den Krieg beenden, schnellstens und sich an einen Tisch setzten.
Last die Menschen entscheiden wo sie leben wollen. Grenzen sind willkürlich und nie für die Ewigkeit, aber man hat nur ein Leben.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt noch beachten das die Russen wohl mit max 180k Truppen, davon 60-70k Leuten aus dem Donbass, diesen Krieg führen, gegen Gegner die sich seit 8 Jahren verschanzt und ein umfangreiches Verteidigungssystem vorbereitet haben.
> 
> Gleichzeitig halten sie noch im Osten Manöver mit 50k Soldaten, China und Indien ab, obwohl sie ja keine Reserven haben.
> Wobei ja noch das 3. Armeekorps im Anmarsch ist, mit 40-70 k ? Soldaten und modernster Ausrüstung.
> ...


Das mag auf die Ostukraine zutreffen aber die gesamte Verteidigung der Ukraine kurz vor Krieg stand praktisch nicht. Die Ukrainer haben keine wichtigen Stellungen, keine Positionen, Erhebungen, Hügel, Nieschen usw verschanzt und damit beim Einmarsch der Russen diesen ungemein wichtigen Vorteil sogar verschenkt, aber die Russen konnten diesen Vorteil dennoch nicht nutzen.

Wie ich schon sagte, die materielle Überlegenheit der Russen hatte bisher noch nicht die gewünschte Wirkung weil sie kaum Bedeutung im Feld hat und sie wird auch keine Bedeutung haben. Putin braucht neue Truppen nicht um den Krieg zu gewinnen sondern seine Front zu entlasten, um die geraubten Gebiete überhaupt irgendwie zu halten. 

Der Weg von Europa nach Kiew ist zudem auch wesentlich kürzer als die Distanzen die die Russen in ihrem Riesenreich durchqueren müssen. Sie fahren Eisenbahn meinst du, ja toll, aber wie schnell ?? Panzer aus Polen sind da gefühlt mit nem Fingerschnipps schon an Ort und Stelle. Da wir dabei sind nächster Punkt. Von den 300 polnischen Panzern sind im Zeitraum von paar Wochen, gerade mal erst 60 im Einsatz gewesen. Ebenso stehen noch viele Artillerie in der Halle und warten. Mit anderen Waffengattungen wird es ähnlich sein, alles auf einen langen Krieg bereit.

Du siehst also die Reserven der Ukrainer sind vorhanden, mit Hilfe kann das genug sein um Russland zu verdrängen. Deine Prognosen jdfalls sind fern ab jeder Realität.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stärke, aber nicht zum System der UdSSR.


Er möchte aber am liebsten die Landesgrenzen davon wieder herstellen.


----------



## Optiki (3. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt sind die meisten Videos " Militärpornos" und vom Informationsgehalt eher beschränkt. In großer Menge, können sie Tendenzen aufzeigen, mehr nicht.


deswegen hast du sie immer wieder angesprochen, verstehe



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie komme ich auf meine Schlüsse?  Ich sehe die Ausrüstung, das Potential und da ist die Ukraine einfach unterlegen. Berichte, wie verlinkte über die Drohnen,  bestätigen diese Meinung.
> Da geht es um Nachschub, Logistik, Technik und C4ISR Fähigkeiten, wo Russland in fast allen Belangen überlegen ist.


deutlich überlegen sein sollte, aber irgendwie scheint es ja Probleme zu geben, wo sehe ich da deine kritische Analyse dazu, woher kommen die Probleme der Russen und jetzt behaupte nicht, sie wollen die Bevölkerung schützen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ständige Geschichten aus der Küche des englischen Geheimdienstes, über massive Probleme, kann man nach dem jetzigen Verlauf nicht ernst nehmen.


Ich glaube davon auch nicht alles, aber ich würde behaupten der aktuelle Verlauf passt besser zum Grundtenor dieser Aussagen, als zu den Möglichkeiten die Russland haben sollte.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Man muß nur die Karte ansehen, die darauf verzeichneten Bombardements und die aus dem Westen genannten Zahlen der verschossenen Munition, um zu erkennen, das die Humburg ist.


Die Ukraine meldet Beschuss an der Frontlinie, daraus kannst du nicht ableiten in welcher Menge aktuell geschossen wird. Nur weil es in einem Bericht im Juni stand, heißt nicht, das es aktuell so ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nachdem Berichte zeigen, das die Ukraine mit Drohnen kaum noch wirken kann,


Nicht direkt, der Bericht beschreibt eine Situation zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt in einem bestimmten Gebiet/Bereich. Das die Ukraine mit der TB2 nicht den Krieg gewinnt,  habe ich immer vermutet. Einsetze von kleinen Drohnen gab es weiterhin, natürlich rüsten beide Seiten auf, wenn es darum geht die Drohnen aus der Luft zu holen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt bei Luftwaffe, Panzer


ja Russland hat davon sehr viel mehr, aber anscheinend können sie die nicht zu einem sehr guten Vorteil verwenden.

es muss ja einen Grund gehabt haben, warum vermehrt Wagner Leute direkte Angriffe geflogen sind


Tschetan schrieb:


> und Nachschub.
> Während Russland kurze Versorgungslinien mit Eisenbahn, bis in das Frontgebiet besitzt, müssen für due Ukraine Vorräte aus ganz Europa und der Welt an die Front gekarrt werden, über teilweise zerstörte Verkehrslinien.
> Das gilt nicht nur für Munition, sondern Waffen, Waffen die Repariert werden müssen, Proviant, Medizinische Ausrüstung usw.
> Wenn ich diese Punkte zusammenfasse, sieht es schon schwierig aus.


das wird wirklich ein Punkt sein, welcher stark zum Nachteil der Ukraine ist, wobei sie ja mit westlichen Raketensystem doch recht stark an der Versorgungslinien von der Krim gearbeitet wird und den Russen schon Probleme bereiten sollten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt noch nicht einmal auf die ganzen Marschflugkörper und Raketen ein, die ständig Soldaten im Schlaf töten


Ich weiß nicht ob du paar Monate der Vergangenheit lebst, aber so viele Angriffen mit Marchflugkörpern der Russen gibt es aktuell gar nicht. Es werden wohl doch paar Gebäude in der nähe der Frontlinie getroffen und wahrscheinlich auch paar Soldaten getötet, aber nicht in dem Umfang, wie du es darstellen willst.

Ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, du bist im Juni hängen geblieben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was haben die Russen erreicht? Wenn man nicht den Geländegewinn als Maßstab nimmt, eine ganze Menge.


Mein Lieber, du hast meine Aussage verstanden, nicht schon wieder Thema vorbei antworten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> " Demilitarisierung und Entnazifizierung" gaben die Russen als Ziel aus und jeder Tag bringt sie, ihrem Verständnis nach, dem Ziel näher.


Die Ukraine hat wahrscheinlich X mal mehr Waffen als vorher im Land und die Zahl an Menschen, welche die Russen hassen steigt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schon die Verluste der ukrainischen Luftwaffe  sind kaum, oder in kürzerer Zeit auszugleichen und je höher der Rang, umso schwerer wird es. Das gilt auch für die anderen Truppenteile.


Russland hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit über 50 Prozent seiner aktiven Panzer verloren, zumindest gibt es aktuell schon über 1000 Panzer die mit Bildern belegt sind, ähnlich wird es bei anderen Fahrzeugen aussehen. Sie verlieren ebenso Eliteeinheiten, Piloten und usw.

Du zählst immer nur Sachen auf die im Westen oder Ukraine knapper werden, aber die Russen können auch nicht alles aus dem Hut zaubern. Die USA kann wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell ihre Bestände bei den Javelins auffüllen, aber Russland braucht auch Jahre um ihre Panzerbestände aufzufüllen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Versucht einfach mal andere Standpunkte zu verstehen.


Ich kann andere Standpunkte schon verstehen, aber deine Art ist einfach nur Nerven raubend.


Tschetan schrieb:


> gegen Gegner die sich seit 8 Jahren verschanzt und ein umfangreiches Verteidigungssystem vorbereitet haben.


ich bezweifle das die Ukraine einfach so Kherson oder Mariuopol verlieren wollten, genau wie ich bezweifle, dass es keine Verräter gab.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig halten sie noch im Osten Manöver mit 50k Soldaten, China und Indien ab, obwohl sie ja keine Reserven haben.





Spoiler: 50K wo=?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei ja noch das 3. Armeekorps im Anmarsch ist, mit 40-70 k ? Soldaten und modernster Ausrüstung.
> Wo werden sie angreifen?


ich wiederhole meine Aussage vom letzten Mal, bis jetzt gibt es weder Hinweise das es wirklich so viele sind, noch wie gut die ausgebildet sind, noch ob deren Ausrüstung  wirklich so gut ist

es gibt ein paar Bilder mit aktuelle Panzern und paar neunen AKs, aber mehr nicht


----------



## Kassalowski (3. September 2022)

Zu dem 3. "Armeekorps" meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, die Freiwilligen wurden sagenhafte 4 - in Worten: vier Wochen "ausgebildet" und es verfüge auch über keinerlei höhere Kader (sprich (Unter)Offiziere mit irgendwelcher Kampferfahrung. Ein Zug mit allerlei Gerümpel, das dem Korps zugeordnet wurde und der in Richtung Cherson unterwegs sei war wohl auch zu sehen.

Dann habe ich heute noch <das hier> gesehen, kanns aber nicht ein-/ zuordnen. Ich habe vorm Urlaub gelesen, die USA würden Schiffe mit Gerät beladen, könnte das was davon sein?


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. September 2022)

Da sind auch jede Menge M1(A?) zu sehen. Habe bisher nichts davon gehört, dass die USA nun MBTs direkt liefern wollen würden.
M113 APCs  werden und wurden aber wohl tatsächlich in größerer Menge geliefert. Sieht für mich aber erstmal nach einem nicht direkt mit dem Tweet zusammenhängenden Video von einer der riesigen US-"Mottenkisten" aus.


----------



## Optiki (4. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Zu dem 3. "Armeekorps" meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, die Freiwilligen wurden sagenhafte 4 - in Worten: vier Wochen "ausgebildet" und es verfüge auch über keinerlei höhere Kader (sprich (Unter)Offiziere mit irgendwelcher Kampferfahrung. Ein Zug mit allerlei Gerümpel, das dem Korps zugeordnet wurde und der in Richtung Cherson unterwegs sei war wohl auch zu sehen.


Da wird aktuell vieles behauptet, angeblich gibt es da Gruppen, welche schon mehrere Monate am Training teilgenommen haben und dann Gruppen, welche erst deutlich später dazu gekommen sind. 

Es wird auch behauptet und teilweise belegt, dass es Verträge mit kurzen Laufzeiten gibt, aber was passiert den Leuten, welche einen für Vertrag für 6 Monate unterschrieben haben und jetzt schon 4 Monate im Training sind. Wenn die Ukraine glück hat, bekommen die an der Front eine leichte Niederlage und machen sich nach der Vertragslaufzeit vom Acker. 

Bei der Ausrüstung gibt es aktuell ein paar Bilder vom Training und ein paar von Zügen, aber daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, wie gut die vermeidlich 50k Soldaten generell so ausgestattet sind. Ich als Laie würde vermuten, sie bekommen paar gute Panzer und andere Sachen, der Rest wird dann genauso mit Altlasten aufgefüllt, wie alle andere Einheiten auch.  

So wie es verstehe, ist es ja eine in sich geschlossene Einheit/Gruppe, also ist da ja alles vertreten, von Reparatur, verschiedene Formen von Artillerie, Flugabwehr, die Kerle die Minen legen und entschärfen usw. 



Kassalowski schrieb:


> Dann habe ich heute noch <das hier> gesehen, kanns aber nicht ein-/ zuordnen. Ich habe vorm Urlaub gelesen, die USA würden Schiffe mit Gerät beladen, könnte das was davon sein?


Das Video zeigt meiner Meinung nach nur ein Lager in der Wüste und sagt so nichts aus. Ich dachte eigentlich die USA hätte ein Großteil der Lieferungen immer vorher angekündigt und ich habe sowas noch nicht gelesen. Bei Lend-Lease dachte ich gelesen zu haben, es sei noch in der Vorbereitung und soll jetzt im Herbst ins rollen kommen. Teilweise kann ich persönlich aber die Entscheidungen und Prioritäten bei den Lieferungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

Ich wäre so nicht los gefahren, kann ich ganz offen sagen: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1565744595065094144

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. September 2022)

Falls du dich auf die Unmengen aufgesessener Infanterie beziehst: Naja, die klassische Rolle von M113s als "Battle Taxi" halt. Die Dinger sollen (trotz des bspw. von den Niederländern auf diese M113-Variante gepflanzten 25mm MK-Turms und der Zusatzpanzerung) ja nicht direkt an der Frontlinie kämpfen. Sondern Truppen geschützt zu und von den Frontabschnitten verlegen.


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Würden wir anhand des Potentials den Krieg bewerten müssten sich die Ukrainer im Februar ergeben haben. Aber entgegen deiner schlechten Prophezeiungen konnten sie die Russen verdrängen und jetzt paar Monate später unterhalten ...


... da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Denn wir wissen leider gar nicht, was zur Bewertung auf ukrainischer Seite hinzugezogen werden kann bzw. muss. Damit meine ich Waffen bspw. HIMARS und Co., welche ja erst nicht geliefert werden sollten und nun plötzlich nach und nach als verfügbares Material nachträglich gemeldet werden. Das sind die Aufrüstungen der UAF seit 2014 mit allem was zum NATO-Standard dazugehört - persönliche Ausrüstung, Handfeuerwaffen, Anti-Air/Tank, Mörser, Kommunikationstechnik und Drohnen um nur einiges beispielhaft zu nennen. Das sind die Ausbildungen in In- und Ausland, welche UAF Angehörige und andere militärische oder unter Waffen stehende Einheiten erhalten haben. Das sind die ausländischen Kämpfer. Das sind die seit 2014 gebauten Befestigungsanlagen und Depots  und alles was zum Kriegspielen dazugehört. Das ist das Einschwören der Bevölkerung auf den Feind seit 2006. Das ist die massive Unterstützung der NATO mit Aufklärung, Strategie und vielleicht auch der einen oder anderen Spezialeinheit am Feuer.

Wer hat den hier was davon gewusst? Die wenigsten. Denn darüber wurde nicht berichtet. Und ich bin zur Erkenntnis gekommen, es wäre auch nicht berichtet worden, wenn man es jetzt nicht hätte tun müssen.
Dieser Krieg ist kein Krieg zwischen den Russen und der Ukraine. Das ist ein Multi-Länderkrieg gegen Russland. Von daher ist die Einschätzung leider überholt!


----------



## Optiki (4. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> klassische Rolle von M113s als "Battle Taxi"


Ich weiß nicht, ob die da wirklich ausschließlich in der Rolle zum Einsatz kommen. Aufgrund von fehlenden Alternativen und Übermut traue ich denen vieles zu. Teilweise sind die Sogar mit Pickups in von Russen besetzte Gebiete gefahren und ja, da gab es Videos von den Kraken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. September 2022)

Klar, die ukrainischen Streitkräfte müssen gucken, was sie mit dem begrenzten und zusammengewürfelten Material anstellen können. Und auch historisch wurde der M113, der eben in deutscher Terminologie ein Transportpanzer (engl. Armored Personnel Carrier) und kein Schützenpanzer (engl. Infantry Fighting Vehicle) ist, immer wieder offiziell oder auch im praktischen Einsatz umfunktioniert. Ich glaube aber jedenfalls nicht, dass die auf den Fotos abgebildeten Gefährte (wissentlich) so "beladen" direkt an die Frontlinie fahren. In einem Hinterhalt, Artillerieschlag oder bei un- oder zu spät bemerkten Luftangriffen kann das aber natürlich auch so fatal sein. 

Interessant finde ich aber auch die wirklich "superschwellige" blaue Markierung der Infanteristen.


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> .Das ist ein Multi-Länderkrieg gegen Russland. Von daher ist die Einschätzung leider überholt!


Das kannste drehen und wenden wie du willst....es ist und bleibt ein russischer Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.
Genauso, wie die Russen im 2. Weltkrieg den Kram von den Amis mit Kusshand genommen haben, wird jetzt die Ukraine unterstützt...in beiden Fällen gings/gehts gegen 2 Vollpfosten und deren Anhänger.


----------



## Tschetan (4. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> wo sehe ich da deine kritische Analyse dazu



Nachdem ich erkannt habe das nicht die gesamte russische Armee durchwalzt, ist mir einiges klar.
Nimm dir mal Googlemaps und schaue in Pisky rein und suche nach Stellungen. 
Du wirst einiges finden.

Den Russen geht es darum eigene Verluste zu vermeiden und deshalb rücken sie sehr langsam vor und " jagen" und " vernichten" systematisch bestimmte Einheiten, bis diese ihre Kampfkraft verloren haben. Das führen sie im gesamten Frontbereich durch.
Gleichzeitig zerstört es absolut due Moral der Soldaten.



Optiki schrieb:


> natürlich rüsten beide Seiten auf, wenn es darum geht die Drohnen aus der Luft zu holen.



Ja, nur die Fähigkeiten der Russen sind ungleich größer. Siehe Krasucha zB und das ist nur ein System.



Optiki schrieb:


> warum vermehrt Wagner Leute direkte Angriffe geflogen sind



Wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie mit Afghanischen Piloten, die angeworben werden sollen, um die Ukrainer zu unterstützen.



Optiki schrieb:


> wobei sie ja mit westlichen Raketensystem doch recht stark an der Versorgungslinien von der Krim gearbeitet wird und den Russen schon Probleme bereiten sollten.



Alleine gestern berichteten die Russen 44 Himars abgeschossen zu haben. Dafür wurden die neuen S-350 antransportiert. 



Optiki schrieb:


> aber so viele Angriffen mit Marchflugkörpern der Russen gibt es aktuell



Könnte mit der Anzahl der vorhandenen Ziele zusammenhängen? 



Optiki schrieb:


> und die Zahl an Menschen, welche die Russen hassen steigt.



Das denke ich auch



Optiki schrieb:


> zumindest gibt es aktuell schon über 1000 Panzer die mit Bildern belegt sind



Ich habe viele "russische" Panzer gesehen mit ukrainischer Tarnung auf solchen Bildern.
Wer kann wirklich Beutepanzer der Donbass Milizen, oder russische T-72, von ukrainischen unterscheiden?



Optiki schrieb:


> ich bezweifle das die Ukraine einfach so Kherson oder Mariuopol verlieren wollten,



Ging aber sehr schnell.



Optiki schrieb:


> Spoiler: 50K wo=?











						Russland startet Militärmanöver mit 50.000 Soldaten
					

Die Übung wird im Osten des Landes abgehalten und ist damit Tausende Kilometer von den Kämpfen in der Ukraine entfernt. Auch China und Indien nehmen teil.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Daran nehmen alle Waffengattungen teil


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das kannste drehen und wenden wie du willst....es ist und bleibt ein russischer Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.
> Genauso, wie die Russen im 2. Weltkrieg den Kram von den Amis mit Kusshand genommen haben, wird jetzt die Ukraine unterstützt...in beiden Fällen gings/gehts gegen 2 Vollpfosten und deren Anhänger.


... das heisst du meinst, dass wir uns im 3.WK befinden?


----------



## Eckism (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das heisst du meinst, dass wir uns im 3.WK befinden?


Nö, das heißt, nen Vollpfosten hat wegen Belanglosen Hirnschi** nen Krieg angefangen, gegen den sich die Ukraine wert...mit westlicher Unterstützung. Wo du da jetzt nen 3. WK rausgelesen hast, weißt wohl nur du alleine.


----------



## Optiki (4. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich erkannt habe das nicht die gesamte russische Armee durchwalzt, ist mir einiges klar.
> Nimm dir mal Googlemaps und schaue in Pisky rein und suche nach Stellungen.


Du glaubst weiterhin die Russen haben noch einfach so 80 Prozent ihrer Einheiten in der Hinterhand?

 Es ist nicht alles so verstärkt wie diese Stadt, im selben Beitrag gibst du mir sogar recht, das einige alte Verteidigungslinien der Ukrainer schon gebrochen sein müssen und trotzdem schaffen es die Russen nicht weiter. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Russen geht es darum eigene Verluste zu vermeiden und deshalb rücken sie sehr langsam vor und " jagen" und " vernichten" systematisch bestimmte Einheiten, bis diese ihre Kampfkraft verloren haben. Das führen sie im gesamten Frontbereich durch.
> Gleichzeitig zerstört es absolut due Moral der Soldaten.


Es kann durchaus sein, dass sie gerade versuchen ihre Verluste zu reduzieren, nachdem man Anfang des Krieges sich nicht unbedingt darum gekümmert hat. Wo man aktuell ein Jagen sehen kann, würde mich schon interessieren. Man hat in bestimmten Frontbereichen die Städte und Stellungen dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und dann mit mehreren Anläufen die Position gestürmt, mehr nicht. 

Du schreibst immer von einer Übermacht und den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten der Russen. Sie sollten noch ein leichtes haben die Positionen der Ukraine zu vernichten und so ein schnelles Ende des Krieges einzuleiten. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, nur die Fähigkeiten der Russen sind ungleich größer. Siehe Krasucha zB und das ist nur ein System.


Das mag richtig sein, aber trotzdem hatte die Ukraine schon zu Beginn des Krieges Möglichkeiten und bauen diese weiter aus. Generell gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass Russland die ganze Frontlinie schützen bzw. abdecken kann. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich das gleiche wie mit Afghanischen Piloten, die angeworben werden sollen, um die Ukrainer zu unterstützen.


Von ausländischen Piloten für die Ukraine habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Ich weiß nicht in wie weit es ein unterstützen ist, wenn die Söldereinheiten mehr direkte Angriffe fliegen, als die eigenen Soldaten, aber eventuell kannst du mich aufklären. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Alleine gestern berichteten die Russen 44 Himars abgeschossen zu haben. Dafür wurden die neuen S-350 antransportiert.


Da müssen die verbleibenden System aber ganz schön ackern, wenn die Russen angeblich so viel von heute auf morgen aus der Luft holen und es trotzdem noch im besetzten Gebiet knallt. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte mit der Anzahl der vorhandenen Ziele zusammenhängen?


Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, nur wie hoch ist die Chance dafür. Im August gab es jetzt nicht so viele Treffer, das man davon ausgehen könnte, das alles zerstört wurden, auch liefern pro russische Quellen keine Nachweise über zerstörte Transportwege. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe viele "russische" Panzer gesehen mit ukrainischer Tarnung auf solchen Bildern.
> Wer kann wirklich Beutepanzer der Donbass Milizen, oder russische T-72, von ukrainischen unterscheiden?


Natürlich wird es Fälle geben, wo es nicht eindeutig ist, aber die machen einen Bruchteil aus. Du schreibst es jedoch schon selber die Panzer haben entsprechende Tarnungen, Beschriftungen, Anbauteile und wenn sie Einsatz sind, bekommen sie weitere Markierungen oder Symbole. Wenn ein Panzer eine ukrainische Tarnung hat und dann mehre Markierungen der Russen darüber, wer hat den wohl zuletzt benutzt?  Die Orte und die bekannten Position von bestimmten Einheiten, geben ja ebenfalls einen Hinweis. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ging aber sehr schnell.


ahja, siehe oben


Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland startet Militärmanöver mit 50.000 Soldaten
> 
> 
> Die Übung wird im Osten des Landes abgehalten und ist damit Tausende Kilometer von den Kämpfen in der Ukraine entfernt. Auch China und Indien nehmen teil.
> ...


Der Artikel beweist nicht direkt 50000 russische Soldaten vor Ort, auf den Bildern sind es vlt mit Gästen mehrere tausend. Auf Schiffen sind ja schon beispielsweise nicht alles Berufssoldaten.  

@HenneHuhn 

Klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## behemoth85 (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Denn wir wissen leider gar nicht, was zur Bewertung auf ukrainischer Seite hinzugezogen werden kann bzw. muss. Damit meine ich Waffen bspw. HIMARS und Co., welche ja erst nicht geliefert werden sollten und nun plötzlich nach und nach als verfügbares Material nachträglich gemeldet werden. Das sind die Aufrüstungen der UAF seit 2014 mit allem was zum NATO-Standard dazugehört - persönliche Ausrüstung, Handfeuerwaffen, Anti-Air/Tank, Mörser, Kommunikationstechnik und Drohnen um nur einiges beispielhaft zu nennen. Das sind die Ausbildungen in In- und Ausland, welche UAF Angehörige und andere militärische oder unter Waffen stehende Einheiten erhalten haben. Das sind die ausländischen Kämpfer. Das sind die seit 2014 gebauten Befestigungsanlagen und Depots  und alles was zum Kriegspielen dazugehört. Das ist das Einschwören der Bevölkerung auf den Feind seit 2006. Das ist die massive Unterstützung der NATO mit Aufklärung, Strategie und vielleicht auch der einen oder anderen Spezialeinheit am Feuer.
> 
> Wer hat den hier was davon gewusst? Die wenigsten. Denn darüber wurde nicht berichtet. Und ich bin zur Erkenntnis gekommen, es wäre auch nicht berichtet worden, wenn man es jetzt nicht hätte tun müssen.
> Dieser Krieg ist kein Krieg zwischen den Russen und der Ukraine. Das ist ein Multi-Länderkrieg gegen Russland. Von daher ist die Einschätzung leider überholt!


Wenn das ein Multi-Länderkrieg gegen Russland sein soll, wieso findet er dann in der Ukraine statt ??? 

Bezogen auf den Februar von dem in meiner Aussage die Rede ist, wussten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt was zu Bewertung der Schlagraft der ukrainischen Armee zu berücksichtigen ist. Um so größer war doch das Erstaunen der Welt dass Kiew sich hält zu damaligen Zeitpunkt.

Über die Freiheitsbestrebungen der Ukrainer in der Vergangenheit, zb zurück bis zur orangen Revolution musst du mich nicht aufklären. Sämtliche kleinere Anreiherstaaten Russlands flirten seit gut zwei Jahrzehnten mit der EU und bemühen sich von selbst, das ist wichtig zu verstehen für Leute wie dich, ja, von selbst zu einer NATO Partnerschaft und ebenso gestalten sie ihre Armeen wie auch Kampftaktiken nach NATO Standart.

Kleiner Fan Fact dazu am Rande: Aber wusstest du dass vor 2014 (also vor der großangelegten Propaganda und Manipulationskampagne der Russen), in der gesamten Ostukraine, mehr Menschen für den EU Beitritt waren als im EU nahem Kiew ? Gibt zu denken oder ?


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Multi-Länderkrieg gegen Russland sein soll, wieso findet er dann in der Ukraine statt ???
> 
> Bezogen auf den Februar von dem in meiner Aussage die Rede ist, wussten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt was zu Bewertung der Schlagraft der ukrainischen Armee zu berücksichtigen ist. Um so größer war doch das Erstaunen der Welt dass Kiew sich hält zu damaligen Zeitpunkt.
> 
> ...


... interessante Aussagen, die du tätigst. Nur leider gibt es mak wieder keine Quellennachweise, von daher ist es bisher leider nicht für voll zu nehmen.

Und, wenn du von "wir hier" sprichst, dann schliesst du mich mit ein. Ich wusste bis dahin nicht, was bis 02/2022 alles in der UKR organisiert wurde. Denn wenn ich dieses gewusst hätte, dann wäre mir klar gewesen, dass sie sich auf einen Krieg vorbereiteten bzw. vorbereitet haben. Mit diesen Vorbereitungen in Dauer und Umfang der ausländischen Unterstützung ist das "Durchhalten" nicht halb so glanzvoll.


----------



## Tschetan (4. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du glaubst weiterhin die Russen haben noch einfach so 80 Prozent ihrer Einheiten in der Hinterhand?



Yep
.https://www.businessinsider.de/politik/welt/neue-nato-erkenntnisse-mindestens-50-000-russische-soldaten-in-der-ukraine-fast-alle-sind-kampferprobt-a/

Ich gehe von max 100k aus, könnten aber bei rund 100 BTG auch weniger sein. 600-800 Mann pro BTG

Dazu noch 60-70 k Truppen der Republiken und 5k Russischer Garde,  wie zB Tschetschenen. 



Optiki schrieb:


> nachdem man Anfang des Krieges sich nicht unbedingt darum gekümmert hat



Das sind Meinungen, auch wenn ich denke das man in vieler Hinsicht Sorglos war, gerade bei der Truppe.
Oft fahren Fahrzeuge viel zu eng aufeinander. 
War bei den Freunden,  Ost Bezeichnung, im Militär normal.



Optiki schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten und bauen diese weiter aus.



Was denn zB.? Nimm das Himars System. Sicher gut, aber auf der Gegenseite steht das vielfache an gleichwertigen Systemen und sogar reichweitenstärkere, wie die Iskander M. Das ist Mathe wer mehr Zerstörung anrichten kann und dabei beziehen wir nicht die ungleich höhere Luftabwehrfähigkeit der Russen ein.
Von Panzir,  Buk und und und .
Sicher treffen  die Ukrainer Lager, aber wieviele vernichten die Russen?




Optiki schrieb:


> wenn die Söldereinheiten mehr direkte Angriffe fliegen,



Das sind Meinungen und ob das alles stimmt?
Sicher ist das sich einige Piloten freiwillig aus dem Zivilleben gemeldet haben, wie der gefallene Fliegergeneral.
Seit 2013 Reservist








						Wladimir Putin entsetzt: Putin-General tot! Generalmajor bei Flugzeugabschuss getötet
					

Es ist ein weiterer Rückschlag, den Wladimir Putin im Ukraine-Krieg hinnehmen muss. Der Kreml-Tyrann hat noch einen Top-General verloren. Generalmajor Kanamat Botaschow wurde bei einem Flugzeugabschuss durch ukrainische Truppen getötet.



					www.news.de
				






Optiki schrieb:


> trotzdem noch im besetzten Gebiet knallt.



Auch das ist normal.  Die Ukrainer sind keine Gurkenzüchter und vereinigen das Beste aus Ost und West in ihrem Kampf. Die Russen haben auch Opfer, nur einfach wesentlich weniger, weil sie den Kampf größtenteils bestimmen, während die Ukraine reagiert, da einfach die Resourccen fehlen. Das einzige was sie scheinbar im Überfluss besitzen und einsetzten, sind Leben.



Optiki schrieb:


> auch liefern pro russische Quellen keine Nachweise über zerstörte Transportwege.



Was willst du den haben?  Davon berichten doch die Ukrainer ausreichend?



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Orte und die bekannten Position von bestimmten Einheiten, geben ja ebenfalls einen Hinweis.



Oft siehst du doch überhaupt keine Markierungen. Außerdem muss man immer unterscheiden, zwischen den Russen und den Milizen.
Da vermute ich zB wesentlich höhere Verluste, da diese Truppen wirklich da kämpfen, wo es wehtut.
Sie sollen ihr Land selber befreien um es mehr zu " legitimieren".




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kleiner Fan Fact dazu am Rande: Aber wusstest du dass vor 2014 (also vor der großangelegten Propaganda und Manipulationskampagne der Russen), in der gesamten Ostukraine, mehr Menschen für den EU Beitritt waren als im EU nahem Kiew ? Gibt zu denken oder ?



Du mußt dich irren. Hast du etwas aktuelleres?









						Umfrage zu EU-Beitritt
					

Umfrageergebnisse zu einem möglichen EU-Beitritt in der Ukraine zeigen die Zerrissenheit zwischen Ost und West auf. Während der westliche Teil eine Annährung an die EU anstrebt, favorisiert der Osten die Nähe zu Russland.




					www.bpb.de


----------



## behemoth85 (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... interessante Aussagen, die du tätigst. Nur leider gibt es mak wieder keine Quellennachweise, von daher ist es bisher leider nicht für voll zu nehmen.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass alle Leser sich mir anschließen mit der Aussage dass das einzige was man in diesem Thread nicht für voll nehmen kann, du bist. Gleichzeitig ist das auch der Grund weshalb ich dir so oft antworte.

Quellen, bei Möglichkeit immer gerne. Aber leider keine Glaskugel hier und die Läden haben auch zu, weshalb du leider dein Hirn etwas gebrauchen musst um mir zu sagen für welche Aussage genau du Quellen wünscht.



brooker schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis dahin nicht,


Diese Zeile solltest du als Nichname nehmen, würde dich auf jeden Fall authentischer machen.



brooker schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis dahin nicht, was bis 02/2022 alles in der UKR organisiert wurde. Denn wenn ich dieses gewusst hätte, dann wäre mir klar gewesen, dass sie sich auf einen Krieg vorbereiteten bzw. vorbereitet haben. Mit diesen Vorbereitungen in Dauer und Umfang der ausländischen Unterstützung ist das "Durchhalten" nicht halb so glanzvoll.


Was genau führt zu deiner Analyse dass das Durchhalten der Ukrainer nicht bemerkenswert ist ?


PS: Du hast meine Frage aus dem letzten Post noch nicht beantwortet, also nochmal: Wenn das ein nach deinen eigenen Worten multinationaler Krieg gegen Russland sein soll, wieso findet er in der Ukraine statt ?


----------



## brooker (4. September 2022)

Die russischen Medien berichten über erneute Angriffe im Süden der Ukraine. Dabei wird mitgeteilt, dass auch amerikanische Bradley Panzer beteiligt sein sollen. Ich habe bisher keine Bradleys auf den Lieferlisten der USA oder eines anderen Staates gesehen. Kann jemand die Lieferung von Bradleys an die UAF bestätigen?


----------



## behemoth85 (4. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die russischen Medien berichten über erneute Angriffe im Süden der Ukraine. Dabei wird mitgeteilt, dass auch amerikanische Bradley Panzer beteiligt sein sollen. Ich habe bisher keine Bradleys auf den Lieferlisten der USA oder eines anderen Staates gesehen. Kann jemand die Lieferung von Bradleys an die UAF bestätigen?


Mit russische Medien hast du doch schon deine Antwort


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mit russische Medien hast du doch schon deine Antwort


Vielleicht eine der vielen ukrainischen Holzatrappen, westlicher Waffen?
So wie die 44 von Russland angeblich abgeschossenen HIMARS.


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Russen geht es darum eigene Verluste zu vermeiden und deshalb rücken sie sehr langsam vor und " jagen" und " vernichten" systematisch bestimmte Einheiten, bis diese ihre Kampfkraft verloren haben. Das führen sie im gesamten Frontbereich durch.
> Gleichzeitig zerstört es absolut due Moral der Soldaten.


Eine schöne Theorie. nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, das die russischen Streitkräfte nicht einmal langsam, sondern gar nicht vorrücken und ihre eigenen Verluste dabei viel höher sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Alleine gestern berichteten die Russen 44 Himars abgeschossen zu haben. Dafür wurden die neuen S-350 antransportiert.


Ein um so beeindruckendere militärische Leistung, da die USA nach eigeneb Angaben (Stand 30.08.2022) lediglich 16 dieser Systeme an die Ukraine geliefert haben.

Dennoch bin ich von den ukrainischen Streitkräften noch ein klein wenig stärker beeindruckt, weil diese mit dem mehrfach komplett zerstörten Gerät weiterhin so viel schießen, dass eher der Munitionsnachschub zum Problem wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe viele "russische" Panzer gesehen mit ukrainischer Tarnung auf solchen Bildern.
> Wer kann wirklich Beutepanzer der Donbass Milizen, oder russische T-72, von ukrainischen unterscheiden?


Womit du schon einmal bestätigst, dass die Separatisten von Russland bewaffnet wurden.

Jetzt musst du nur noch überlegen, bei welchen Gelegenheiten die Ukraine den angeblich siegreichen russischen und pro-russischen Streitkräften _einsatzfähige_ T-72 abgenommen haben könnten und was für Gefechtsverläufe dafür notwendig wären.

Besonderes Augenmerk mögest du dabei bitte auf den Umstand richten, dass die Separatisten sich bis dato weigern, außerhalb ihrer Gebiete aktiv zu werden, womit die erfolgreiche Erbeutung intakter T-72 nicht nur ein Kompetenzdesaster auf (pro-)russischer Seite wäre, sondern auch bedeutet, dass die Ukraine entweder erfolgreich in Gebieten operiert, die angeblich fest in russischer Hand sind, oder dass es Einheiten gibt, die mit ganzer  Ausrüstung zur Ukraine überlaufen.

Was also darf's nun sein?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland startet Militärmanöver mit 50.000 Soldaten
> 
> 
> Die Übung wird im Osten des Landes abgehalten und ist damit Tausende Kilometer von den Kämpfen in der Ukraine entfernt. Auch China und Indien nehmen teil.
> ...


Für so ein hübsch sicheres Manöver fernab der Front erklären sich vermutlich auch jene Truppenteile bereit, die den Dienst in der Ukraine verweigert haben.

Generell biete es sich an, dafür repräsentative Einheiten zu verwenden und mit Rekruten geringen Kampfwerts aufzufüllen, um mit einer Militärshow davon abzulenken, dass es ansonsten militärisch gar nicht mal so gut läuft. Eine alte Tradition aus Sowjetzeiten - als es damals in Afghanistan bergab ging, war ebenfalls eine auffällige  Zunahme an Manöver und Paraden zu verzeichnen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen und ob das alles stimmt?
> Sicher ist das sich einige Piloten freiwillig aus dem Zivilleben gemeldet haben, wie der gefallene Fliegergeneral.
> Seit 2013 Reservist
> 
> ...


Nur das im von dir verlinkten Artikel nichts von einer freiwilligen Meldung steht, sondern von - ich zitiere - "einer verdeckten Mobilisierung von Militärs, die in den Ruhestand versetzt wurden".

Darunter, wie im Falle von Generalmajor Kanamat Botaschow, sogar solche, die wegen Fehlverhaltens in den Ruhestand geschickt wurden und/oder gerade so noch im wehrfähigen Alter sind. Das, mein Freund, ist in aller Regel kein Zeichen dafür, dass es gut läuft.

Und ganz besonders nicht, wenn diese in den aktiven Dienst zurückgeholten alten Recken dann auch noch sterben wie die Fliegen.


----------



## Tschetan (4. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine schöne Theorie. nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, das die russischen Streitkräfte nicht einmal langsam, sondern gar nicht vorrücken und ihre eigenen Verluste dabei viel höher sind.



Schaue einfach auf die Karte. Ein stetiges Vorrücken und schnelles erobern von Städten, wenn der Angriff beginnt.
Dazu ein " vernichten" des Gegners.
Woher hast du Infos über russische Verluste und ihre Höhe?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein um so beeindruckendere militärische Leistung, da die USA nach eigeneb Angaben (Stand 30.08.2022) lediglich 16 dieser Systeme an die Ukraine geliefert haben.
> 
> Dennoch bin ich von den ukrainischen Streitkräften noch ein klein wenig stärker beeindruckt, weil diese mit dem mehrfach komplett zerstörten Gerät weiterhin so viel schießen, dass eher der Munitionsnachschub zum Problem wird.



10 einsatzfähig Systeme können eine Salve mit 60 Raketen abfeuern. Da sind doch 44, auch wenn die Himars wenig genutzt werden,  nicht ungewöhnlich?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Womit du schon einmal bestätigst, dass die Separatisten von Russland bewaffnet wurden.
> 
> Jetzt musst du nur noch überlegen, bei welchen Gelegenheiten die Ukraine den angeblich siegreichen russischen und pro-russischen Streitkräften _einsatzfähige_ T-72 abgenommen haben könnten und was für Gefechtsverläufe dafür notwendig wären.
> 
> ...



Du solltest genauer lesen?
Wie du sicher weißt, haben alle SeitenT-72 in unterschiedlichen Varianten im Dienst, egal wie sie dazu gekommen sind.
Kannst du sie voneinander unterscheiden?
Oder modernisierte T-64 der Ukraine
Erkennst du ob Kolonnen von zerstörten Panzern, nicht das Gefecht von Devalzevo 2014 zeigen?
Wie willst du also Verluste genau zuordnen können?

Wie kommst du darauf das die Milizen nicht außerhalb ihres Gebietes kämpfen?

Irgendwie kann ich deinen Ausführungen, zu simplen Sachverhalten nicht folgen.

In der Schlachg bei Debalzew verloren die Ukrainer zB alleine

Seit Anfang Januar sollen die ukrainischen »Antiterrorverbände« nach Angaben der Donezker Volksrepublik 136 Panzer, 110 Schützenpanzer und Panzerwagen, 58 Kraftfahrzeuge, 80 Artillerie- und Granatwerfersysteme




__





						Schlacht um Debalzewe ist entschieden, 20.02.2015 (Friedensratschlag)
					





					www.ag-friedensforschung.de
				




Dazu kamen noch viele andere erbeuteten Geräte und übergelaufene. In den Republiken gibt es genug Industrie zur Reparatur und Instandsetzung. Dazu alte Lager aus Sowjetzeiten.

Keiner von uns kann erkennen, von wem welche Kolone vernichtet wurde.  Wir müssen glauben.





Mahoy schrieb:


> eine auffällige Zunahme an Manöver und Paraden zu verzeichnen.



Haben wir Kapazität ein Manöver mit 50k Soldaten abzuhalten, wo ja auch die Logistik und der Nachschub der Russen zusammenbricht und alte Panzer an die Front gekarrt werden ?


Der Punkt ist, das die Ukraine im weiteren Kampf keine Perspektive hat.
Wundert es keinen, daß bei einer " erfolgreichen" Offensive keine Bilder von vorrückenden Truppen,  die winkend in die Kamera lächeln, veröffentlicht werden?








						Ukrainian military repelled Russian advance attempts near Bohorodychne, Pasika, Dolyna, Bakhmut, Pokrovske, Bakhmutske, Pisky, Pervomaiske, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report         Pisky, Donetsk Oblast - Ukraine 
					

Ukrainian military repelled Russian advance attempts near Bohorodychne, Pasika, Dolyna, Bakhmut, Pokrovske, Bakhmutske, Pisky, Pervomaiske, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report        . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news...




					liveuamap.com
				




Auch hier nichts zu sehen und did kleine Einbuchtung bei Davydiv Brid, wird auch bald korrigiert werden.
Wenn solch eine Offensive verpufft,  was soll dann Koch kommen, wenn dann auch noch die besten Truppen und Ausrüstungen verloren gehen?

Verhandeln!


----------



## Mahoy (4. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue einfach auf die Karte. Ein stetiges Vorrücken und schnelles erobern von Städten, wenn der Angriff beginnt.
> Dazu ein " vernichten" des Gegners.


Ich schaue nicht nur auf die Karte, ich kann sie sogar lesen - und mehr noch, sie nach militärischen Gesichtspunkten deuten. Für das, was du daraus abzulesen meinst, gibt es trotzdem keinerlei Anhaltspunkte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher hast du Infos über russische Verluste und ihre Höhe?


Aus den Veröffentlichungen der amerikanischen und britischen Geheimdienste und den ukrainischen und russischen Bekanntgaben. Sogar Letztere räumen höhere Verluste ein, auch wenn sie die eigenen vermutlich kleinreden und die ukrainischen hochrechnen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> 10 einsatzfähig Systeme können eine Salve mit 60 Raketen abfeuern. Da sind doch 44, auch wenn die Himars wenig genutzt werden,  nicht ungewöhnlich?


Du schriebst, es wären 44 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (kurz: HIMARs) abgeschossen worden, nicht 44 mit selbigem verschossene Flugkörper.

Bleibt also nur die Frage, ob du dich (wieder einmal) herauswinden willst oder (wieder einmal) eine erschreckende fachliche Unkenntnis an den Tag gelegt hast.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest genauer lesen?
> Wie du sicher weißt, haben alle SeitenT-72 in unterschiedlichen Varianten im Dienst, egal wie sie dazu gekommen sind.
> Kannst du sie voneinander unterscheiden?


Bitte keine Ablenkungsmanöver. Du hast behauptet, niemand könne - ich  zitiere - "Beutepanzer der Donbass Milizen, oder russische T-72, von ukrainischen unterscheiden".



Tschetan schrieb:


> Oder modernisierte T-64 der Ukraine
> Erkennst du ob Kolonnen von zerstörten Panzern, nicht das Gefecht von Devalzevo 2014 zeigen?
> Wie willst du also Verluste genau zuordnen können?


Auf Basis von Fahrtrichtung, Formation, Terrain und noch zig weiteren Kriterien, die dir eigentlich bekannt sein müssten, wenn man bedenkt, mit welcher Sicherheit du hier deine Analysen in den Raum stellst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das die Milizen nicht außerhalb ihres Gebietes kämpfen?


Darüber berichteten etliche Medien unter Berufung auf das ISW bereits seit Mitte August.









						Prorussische Milizen aus Luhansk weigern sich offenbar weiterzukämpfen
					

Nachdem prorussische Kräfte Luhansk erobert haben, wollen sie offenbar nicht mehr fortfahren. Dies soll ein Video eines Militärbataillons zeigen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich deinen Ausführungen, zu simplen Sachverhalten nicht folgen.


Das ist mir auch bereits das eine oder andere Mal aufgefallen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> In der Schlachg bei Debalzew verloren die Ukrainer zB alleine
> 
> Seit Anfang Januar sollen die ukrainischen »Antiterrorverbände« nach Angaben der Donezker Volksrepublik 136 Panzer, 110 Schützenpanzer und Panzerwagen, 58 Kraftfahrzeuge, 80 Artillerie- und Granatwerfersysteme
> 
> ...


Ich melde begründet Zweifel daran an, dass eine Arbeitsgemeinschaft passionierter Unterwerfungspazifisten, die sich ausschließlich auf die Angaben prorussicher Separatisten berufen, auch nur als einigermaßen verlässliche Quelle durchgeht.

Aber das Thema hatten wir ja bereits, auch wenn du es nicht weiter verfolgt und lieber zum nächsten Vorstoß übergegangen bist. Dies gesagt, empfände ich es wirklich als hilfreich udn als erfrischende Abwexhslung, wenn du diesmal dabei bleiben und deinen Standpunkt zu Ende vertreten würdest, statt zu kneifen und die nächsten steilen Thesen aufzustellen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Keiner von uns kann erkennen, von wem welche Kolone vernichtet wurde.  Wir müssen glauben.


Bitte sprich in diesem Punkt nur für dich. Ich ziehe selbst bei unbefriedigender oder widersprüchlicher Quellenlage eine  heuristische Interpretation dem Glauben vor.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Haben wir Kapazität ein Manöver mit 50k Soldaten abzuhalten, wo ja auch die Logistik und der Nachschub der Russen zusammenbricht und alte Panzer an die Front gekarrt werden ?


Aufgrund unserer geringeren Bevölkerungsgröße, dem Umstand, dass hierzulande die Wehrpflicht ausgesetzt ist und wir kein halbes Dutzend Einheiten mit rein repräsentativer Funktion unterhalten, definitiv nicht.
Unter den selben Voraussetzungen wäre das jedoch gar kein Problem. Ein paar Statisten in Uniform zu stecken und ihnen im Verlauf einiger Tage so etwas wie Gleichschritt beizubringen, ist ja nun wirklich kein Kunststück.

Warum wohl gibt es keine Aufnahmen des Manövers mit Mensch und Material in Action oder auch nur rudimentären Übungen, obwohl ansonsten so viel Gewese darum gemacht wird? Warum nur Aufnahmen von Teilaufmärschen der Teilnehmer und vereinzelt bewegter Fahrzeuge ohne erkennbare Einheitsabzeichen?
Warum überhaupt ein in den Staatsmedien stark, jedoch nur sehr oberflächlich ausgeschlachtetes Manöver, während die "Spezialoperation" ins Stocken geraten und die Truppen vor Ort viel nützlicher wären, um Schwachpunkte zu verstärken und womöglich sogar noch einmal auf Kiew vorzustoßen?

Ganz einfach: Weil es Potemkinsche Verbände sind; hohle Gerüste ohne jeglichen realen militärischen Nutzen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, das die Ukraine im weiteren Kampf keine Perspektive hat.


Wie nun schon mehrfach festgehalten: Der bloße Frontverlauf nach sechs Monaten gegen einen angeblich haushoch überlegenen Gegner spricht deutlich eine andere Sprache.

Bestenfalls hat die "Weltmacht" ein temporäres Patt herausgeschlagen, welches genau so lang hält, wie die Ukraine noch nicht den nächsten Schwung an modernen Waffensystemen bekommen hat, die im Gegensatz zu den russischen Papiertigern sogar tatsächlich funktional, produziert und mithin einsatzbereit sind.


----------



## Tschetan (5. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Darüber berichteten etliche Medien unter Berufung auf das ISW bereits seit Mitte August.


Klar. ZB sollen die Russen schon einmal 80k Leute verloren haben. Ansonsten die Toten mal 3 für die Verletzten und die Russen wären ohne Truppe.
Ich bin da skeptisch.
Auch wenn man mal das Übergewicht bei Arti sieht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf Basis von Fahrtrichtung, Formation, Terrain und noch zig weiteren Kriterien, die dir eigentlich bekannt sein müssten, wenn man bedenkt, mit welcher Sicherheit du hier deine Analysen in den Raum stellst.


Sicher, weil ja auf der Straße klar ist in welche Richtung sie fuhren und von wo sie aufgenommen wurden?
Eine fliehende Panzertruppe steht genauso, wie eine die die verfolgt und aus einem Hinterhalt angegriffen wurde?
Kannst du das erklären?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bitte keine Ablenkungsmanöver. Du hast behauptet, niemand könne - ich zitiere - "Beutepanzer der Donbass Milizen, oder russische T-72, von ukrainischen unterscheiden".


Bist du in der Lage einen zerstörten T-72BM3 von einem T-72AW/B1 zu unterscheiden, oder ukrainische und russische Bmp-2 ?


Mahoy schrieb:


> statt zu kneifen und die nächsten steilen Thesen aufzustellen.


Ich kneife nicht, nur du zerfaserst die Diskussion .
Es ist einfach so das der Donbass massenweise Ausrüstungen erbeutet hat und sie repariert in Dienst stellte.
Es ist einfach schwer die ganzen Panzer wenn sie verbrannt sind zu unterscheiden.
Videos und Bilder wurden von beiden Seiten genutzt, um Erfolge zu behaupten


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie nun schon mehrfach festgehalten: Der bloße Frontverlauf nach sechs Monaten gegen einen angeblich haushoch überlegenen Gegner spricht deutlich eine andere Sprache.


Mit weniger als 200k Truppen,  gegen eine gut ausgerüstete und zahlenmäßig größere Armee, die vom Westen unterstützt wird und sich seit 3 Jahren eingegraben hat?

Wie hätte denn eine " gute" Armee vorgehen müssen und in welch einem Zeitraum?


Mahoy schrieb:


> wie die Ukraine noch nicht den nächsten Schwung an modernen Waffensystemen bekommen hat, die im Gegensatz zu den russischen Papiertigern sogar tatsächlich funktional, produziert und mithin einsatzbereit sind.


Welche Wunderwaffen sollen denn noch kommen?
Ist doch schon massig Zeug gekommen?

Die Russen könnten zB ein paar Satelliten über dem Kampfgebiet herunterholen?
Das Schlimme ist, das es noch Möglichkeiten der Eskalation gibt und das wird scheinbar vergessen.  Ich rede nicht einmal von A Waffen, aber was ist wenn die Russen die westliche Aufklärung ins Blickfeld nehmen?
Scheinbar tut es den Russen noch nicht genug weh? Was sagt das aber?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du schriebst, es wären 44 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (kurz: HIMARs) abgeschossen worden, nicht 44 mit selbigem verschossene Flugkörper.


Weil du den Zusammenhang zwischen " 44 Himars abschießen  " und S-350 nicht verstehst? Ich gebe mir beim nächstenmal mehr Mühe. Sry.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar. ZB sollen die Russen schon einmal 80k Leute verloren haben. Ansonsten die Toten mal 3 für die Verletzten und die Russen wären ohne Truppe.
> Ich bin da skeptisch.



Rund 70.000 Verwundete, Vermisste und Tote...
Heißt nicht das auch alle davon tot sind und nicht mehr einsatzfähig, aber sehr wohl das ein guter Teil der Verwundeten mindestens temporär ausfallen und ein Teil so schwer läsiert ist, das er nicht wieder einsatzfähig wird, oder halt das Soldaten in ukrainischer Gefangenschaft sind (Gefangenenaustausche gab es ja schon einige zwischen beiden Seiten, mit sicherlich schon Zahlen im tausender Bereich).

Also ja, was ist so unrealistisch an der Zahl, wo Russland jetzt seit über 3 Monaten im Donbass, mit militärisch ehr sehr mäßigen Erfolg, versucht hat offensiv mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu wollen und bereits in den ersten 3-4 Kriegswochen, durch die katastrophal schlechte Offensive im Norden, auf Kiew, um die 10.000 bis 15.000 Mann eingebüßt hat?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mal das Übergewicht bei Arti sieht.



Meine Güte, du und deine dauernde dusslige russische Artillerieüberlegenheit!
Viel Artillerie alleine kannst du dir drauf einen einbilden, aber praktisch ist das System alleine auch nicht mehr als Papiertiger.

Frag mal im Ersten Weltkrieg nach, wieviel da viel Artillerie alleine gebracht hat.

Die Russen können 50x soviel Artillerie haben wie die Ukrainer, solange sie aber bei den anderen Waffensystemen / Waffengatungen keine effektive Wirkung erzielen, auch weil es ihnen gerade bei der Infanterie inzwischen häufig an Personal mangelt, können sie zwar alles kurz und klein schießen, aber das wars auch schon.

Weil, wie im ersten Weltkrieg auch schon üblich, wenn die russische Armee anfängt mit ihrer Artillerie auf aufgeklärte Stellungen zu feuern, weicht man von ukrainischer Seite einfach nach hinten in die zweite Verteidigungslinie aus und wartet bis der Beschuss endet und geht dann wieder in die erste Linie in Stellung, um dann den russsichen Vorschtoß zu "empfangen".

"Effektiv" bekommst du auf die Art mit den russischen 70/80er Jahre Artillerieschrottflinten ala 2S3 und 2S19 keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse und das sieht man auch daran, dass die russische Armee es, trotz massiver Artillerieüberlegenheit, die letzten paar Monate kaum auf die Reihe bekommt, in einem Monat, mehr als einige dutzend bis kaum ein paar hundert Meter in die Tiefe vorzudringen, so überhaupt noch (inzwischen ja höstens auch das nur noch an vereinzelten Stellen).

Was dafür spricht das ihr Artilleriefeuer weitestgehend einfach verpufft und es nicht schafft die ukrainischen Stellungen effektiv auszuschalten / zu schwächen, um dann vorzurücken.
Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das es ihnen auch bei der Logistik nachweislich zunehmend schwer fällt noch ausreichend Munition in geringeren Abständen hinter der Front zu lagern, da die ukrainische Armee solche Munitionslager inzwischen, dank westlicher Waffensysteme, in bis zu 80km Entfernug zur Front, nach Aufklärung, recht regelmäßig wegschießt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bist du in der Lage einen zerstörten T-72BM3 von einem T-72AW/B1 zu unterscheiden, oder ukrainische und russische Bmp-2 ?



Natürlich sind die gut unterscheidbar, mal davon abgesehen das es T-72B3M und nicht T-72BM3 heißt, erkennt man es an diversen unterscheidbaren Merkmalen, welcher Typ es ist.
Alleine schon das die Kacheln der "Kontakt" am Turm zwischen den Modellen sehr unterschiedlich aussehen, aber auch an den Schürzen, an der Seite, sind AW und B3M klar voneinander unterscheidbar und vieler anderer Unterschiede mehr.

Du brauchst also gar nicht so zu tun als wäre das eine Wissenschaft, rauszufinden welcher Typ es ist, der da zu sehen ist, das ist in der Mehrheit der Fälle ziemlich klar benennbar.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit weniger als 200k Truppen,  gegen eine gut ausgerüstete und zahlenmäßig größere Armee, die vom Westen unterstützt wird und sich seit 3 Jahren eingegraben hat?



Ach? Warum ist es für die nach deinen permanenten Äußerungen so "schlagkräftige" russische Armee plötzlich jetzt doch ein so großes Problem, nur weil der Westen der Ukraine ein paar Waffen schickt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie hätte denn eine " gute" Armee vorgehen müssen und in welch einem Zeitraum?


Eine "gute" Armee wäre bei einer Angriffstärke schon gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen auf einer über 1600km langen Front auf 3 weit auseinanderliegenden Achsen mit nur 130.000 Mann und dazugehörigen Material anzugreifen und eine gute Armee hätte auch nicht so eine stümperhafte Logistik und würde zu der Feststellung kommen, das es sinnbefreit ist Mensch unter Material durch monatelanges anrennen zu verschleißen, nur um am Ende eine Hand voll Dörfer und ein paar Hundert Meter Geländetiefe erobert zu haben.

Eine "Gute Armee" hätte es im Februar geschafft, einer darauf nahezu unvorbereiteten und vom Angriff "überraschten" Ukraine, über den Norden die Hauptstadt zu nehmen.

Nur ist die russische Armee, nun seit guten 6 Monaten deutlich sichtbar und nachweislich, eben keine "gute Armee"...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Wunderwaffen sollen denn noch kommen?
> Ist doch schon massig Zeug gekommen?



Die Ukraine braucht keine "Wunderwaffen", im Gegensatz zu gewissen russischen Zarenführern und ihren Hyperschalwunderwaffen-Raketen" nur  mehr vom normalen Material.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar tut es den Russen noch nicht genug weh? Was sagt das aber?


Ja scheinbar tut es ihnen noch nicht "genug" weh, aber ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, weil die spielt für die Ukraine, nicht für Russland.
Putin spielt zwar auch inzwischen nur noch auf Zeit und um das was er bis jetzt erobert hat zu halten, in der Hoffnung der Westen wird bzgl. der Unterstützung der Ukraine müde und er kann am Verhandlungstisch dann zumindest mindestens das behalten was er bis jetzt besetzt hat.

Aber je länger dies nicht der Fall ist, desto schmerzhafter und "blamabler", auch Zuhause beim eigenen Volk, wird es für ihn und die russische Armee später noch werden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil du den Zusammenhang zwischen " 44 Himars abschießen  " und S-350 nicht verstehst? Ich gebe mir beim nächstenmal mehr Mühe. Sry.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar. ZB sollen die Russen schon einmal 80k Leute verloren haben. Ansonsten die Toten mal 3 für die Verletzten und die Russen wären ohne Truppe.
> Ich bin da skeptisch.
> Auch wenn man mal das Übergewicht bei Arti sieht.


Bei Verlustmeldungen sind dienstunfähig verletzte und vermisste Soldaten bereits eingeschlossen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher, weil ja auf der Straße klar ist in welche Richtung sie fuhren und von wo sie aufgenommen wurden?
> Eine fliehende Panzertruppe steht genauso, wie eine die die verfolgt und aus einem Hinterhalt angegriffen wurde?
> Kannst du das erklären?


Nein, da da ich grade nicht weiß, worauf du hinaus willst.

Ein Kampfpanzer hat ein Hinten und ein Vorne --> Fahrtrichtung. Man setzt zwar auch mal im Rückwärtsgang zurück, aber nicht über einen kompletten Rückzug hinweg. Dafür wird das Fahrzeug gewendet und das Rohr zur Deckung des Rückzugs nach hinten gerichtet.

Allein schon über die Häufung von Panzerfahrzeugen lassen sich Rückschlüsse ziehen, da die ukrainischen Panzertruppen _gerade wegen_ ihrer zahlenmäßigen zu keinem Zeitpunkt die klassische Panzerschlacht gesucht, sondern Zangenmanöver mit zwei bis maximal drei Fahrzeugen auf abseitige russische Einheiten durchgeführt haben. Wenn dabei ein ukrainische Fahrzeug zerstört wird, steht es in flankierender Position im Verhältnis zu anderen Wracks, Wegen oder ungebahnten Vorstoßlinien.

Sicherlich wird es im Einzelfall auch Fehleinschätzungen geben, doch in der Summe bekommt man ein ziemlich genaues Bild, wenn man weiß wie.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kneife nicht, nur du zerfaserst die Diskussion .


Wie bitte? Allein in diesem Thread gibt es zig Beispiele, in dem du auf dir Beiträge dir widersprechender Foristen nicht weiter eingegangen bist, sondern stattdessen mit dem nächsten Posting den nächsten Nebenkriegsschauplatz eröffnet hast. Ich bin es nicht, der hier ständig neue Vorstöße reinschmeißt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so das der Donbass massenweise Ausrüstungen erbeutet hat und sie repariert in Dienst stellte.


Eine Behauptung, für die du verlässliche (sprich: externe) Quellen schuldig bis dato geblieben bist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit weniger als 200k Truppen,  gegen eine gut ausgerüstete und zahlenmäßig größere Armee, die vom Westen unterstützt wird und sich seit 3 Jahren eingegraben hat?


Du bist so dicht dran.

Nun überlege doch bitte einmal, warum Russland seine angeblich haushohe Überlegenheit an Personal und Material einschließlich diverse Superwaffen nicht eingesetzt hat, um die seit Monaten festgefahrene "Spezialoperation" zum Abschluss zu bringen und stattdessen  nur einen Bruchteil seiner vermeintlichen Kapazitäten in der Ukraine entweder in halbgaren Offensiven verheizt oder in einem Stellungskrieg ausbluten lässt.
Und warum haben die angeblich brillanten russischen Strategen überhaupt einen unzureichend geplanten und gerüsteten Vorstoß gegen eine "zahlenmäßig größere Armee, die vom Westen unterstützt wird und sich seit 3 Jahren eingegraben hat" unternommen?

Kurz gesagt, du müsstest dich allmählich entscheiden, ob Russland nun überlegen oder unterlegen sein soll.
Beides zusammen geht ja nun einmal schlecht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Wunderwaffen sollen denn noch kommen?
> Ist doch schon massig Zeug gekommen?


Den Besitz und baldigen Einsatz von Wunderwaffen kündigt lediglich Russland an, sozusagen im Wechsel mit nuklearen Drohungen.

Auf der Gegenseite ist lediglich die Rede von modernen Waffensystemen. Und die sind alles andere als massig gekommen - deshalb wirbt ja die Ukraine weltweit um mehr Material. Das bereits gelieferte ist gut und zeigt sichtlich Erfolg, aber es genügt nicht, um die inzwischen eingegrabene russischen Besatzer aus der Ukraine zu vertreiben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen könnten zB ein paar Satelliten über dem Kampfgebiet herunterholen?


Erstens hat Russland hat keine einsatzbereite Antisat-Waffen außer den eigenen Killersatelliten. Und die muss man erst einmal ins All bringen . Wie viele Raketenstarts in Russland seit Beginn seiner "Spezialoperation" durchgeführt hat, darfst du selber googeln.

Zweitens wäre der Abschuss ausländischer Satelliten in internationalem "Luft"raum eine Kriegserklärung oder doch zumindest eine Einladung an die jeweiligen Nation, sich unmittelbarer oder deutlich stärker gegen Russland zu engagieren. Das wäre das Letzte, was Putin gebrauchen kann.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil du den Zusammenhang zwischen " 44 Himars abschießen  " und S-350 nicht verstehst? Ich gebe mir beim nächstenmal mehr Mühe. Sry.


Bitte lass es, es wird nicht weniger peinlich.


----------



## Optiki (5. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Yep


Im von dir verlinkten Artikel steht sogar:


> Das sind zwei Drittel aller russischer Bataillonsgruppen überhaupt.


also ist die Frage kann Russland alle Soldaten plötzlich im Kampf einsetzten, ich glaube nicht


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich gehe von max 100k aus, könnten aber bei rund 100 BTG auch weniger sein. 600-800 Mann pro BTG


Wenn man unteranderem Ausschnitte von Pavel Filatiev liest, könnte es sein, dass die BTG sogar unterbesetzt waren, wv Soldaten jedoch wirklich in die Ukraine geschickt wurden, das weiß wahrscheinlich nicht mal Russland.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu noch 60-70 k Truppen der Republiken


hattest du für diese Zahlen eine Quelle genannt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen, auch wenn ich denke das man in vieler Hinsicht Sorglos war, gerade bei der Truppe.
> Oft fahren Fahrzeuge viel zu eng aufeinander.


Also ich bin kein Militärexperte, aber ich würde keine Eliteeinheiten in einem ausweglosen Kampf verheizen, auch nicht als 2 größte stärkste Armee der Welt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was denn zB.? Nimm das Himars System.


es ging um Fähigkeiten, die Drohnen aus dem Himmel zu holen und da meinte ich alte Bestände aus Sowjet Zeiten









						Back From The Dead: Ukraine’s Tor SAMs
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				





Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher gut, aber auf der Gegenseite steht das vielfache an gleichwertigen Systemen und sogar reichweitenstärkere, wie die Iskander M. Das ist Mathe wer mehr Zerstörung anrichten kann und dabei beziehen wir nicht die ungleich höhere Luftabwehrfähigkeit der Russen ein.


ich weiß nicht welches System der Russen aktuell das gleiche Pflichtenheft wie HIMARS erfüllt. Iskander Raketen sind doch die, die häufiger um Belgorod einschlagen, weil sie Fehlfunktionen haben

von diese Fehlfunktionen haben ich zumindest schon mehr gesehen, als davon das die Russen im großen Stil die Raketen vom HIMARS aus der Luft holen, aktuell ist das mehr erzählen als alles andere, leider sind die Russen bei sowas nicht unbedingt ehrlich, die Moskva hat es ja auch in den Hafen geschafft und die ständigen Unfälle beim Umgang mit Munition und Zigaretten



Tschetan schrieb:


> Von Panzir,  Buk und und und .


beim  Ursprungsthema Drohnen haben die Russen da definitiv einen Vorteil


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher treffen  die Ukrainer Lager, aber wieviele vernichten die Russen?


die Russen werden auch Sachen treffen und die Ukrainer werden ebenfalls Sachen verschleiern. Jedoch gibt es selten bis gar keine Videos von sekundären Explosionen über Stunden oder Bilder von riesigen Kratern.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen und ob das alles stimmt?


mittlerweile hat sich die Situation eventuell etwas geändert, aber damals gab es die westlichen Analysen, die Berichte von der Front und auch die Russen haben nur Videos von indirekten Angriffen geliefert


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher ist das sich einige Piloten freiwillig aus dem Zivilleben gemeldet haben, wie der gefallene Fliegergeneral.
> Seit 2013 Reservist


Ich finde es schon komisch, wenn man einer Söldnergruppe mehrere Flugzeuge gibt, welche dann von ehemaligen Militärangehörigen geflogen werden, die dann alle innerhalb von wenigen Tagen aus der Luft geholt werden, weil sie es versucht haben, direkt anzugreifen und nicht nur auf gut Glück Raketen in einem bestimmten Winkel in die Luft schießen.

Für mich wirkt das nicht, wie ein Zeichen für eine überlegene Militärmacht. (Stichwort Meinung)



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch das ist normal.  Die Ukrainer sind keine Gurkenzüchter und vereinigen das Beste aus Ost und West in ihrem Kampf.


Der Punkt ist mehr, wenn die Russen jetzt wirklich so viel aus der Luft holen, dann müssten die Ukrainer aktuell extrem viel Munition verschwenden und sehr schnell im Nachladen sein, weil sonst hätte es die letzten Tage nicht so oft geknallt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen haben auch Opfer, nur einfach wesentlich weniger, weil sie den Kampf größtenteils bestimmen, während die Ukraine reagiert, da einfach die Resourccen fehlen. Das einzige was sie scheinbar im Überfluss besitzen und einsetzten, sind Leben.


Kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Frontabschnitt an, ich denke trotzdem seit HIMARS hat sich die Lage für die Ukrainer verbessert.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was willst du den haben?  Davon berichten doch die Ukrainer ausreichend?


Du stellst die Vermutung auf, es werden weniger Raketen verschossen, weil man weniger Ziele hat. Als müsste ja jetzt ein Großteil der Transportwege zerstört sein und zahlreiche Lager zerstört, an der Front kommt fast nichts mehr an. Wo sind den die ganzen Bilder und Videos von zerstörten Transportwegen, bei den Angriffen der Ukrainer hat man Aufnahmen von fast allen Brücken zeitnahe gesehen.

Die Russen haben Ziele getroffen, unteranderem Wege, Lager und auch mehrere Fabriken zerstört, aber nicht in nicht in ausreichender Qualität. Bei den Fabriken haben sie auch wirklich auf alles geschossen, beispielsweise auf Knauf oder Sockenfabriken, das wirkte mehr als eine Zerstörung der Wirtschaftsleistung.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Oft siehst du doch überhaupt keine Markierungen.
> Außerdem muss man immer unterscheiden, zwischen den Russen und den Milizen.
> Da vermute ich zB wesentlich höhere Verluste, da diese Truppen wirklich da kämpfen, wo es wehtut.
> Sie sollen ihr Land selber befreien um es mehr zu " legitimieren".
> ...


Es gibt doch bei der Bestimmung mehrere Merkmale und Hinweise, die man mit einbeziehen kann. Modell, Farbe, Markierung, Beschriftungen, Typ, Position an der Front, Umfeld, Leichen, Gegenstände im Umfeld usw.

Wenn die Fahrzeuge angebliche fast keine Markierungen haben, frage ich mich, wie die überhaupt Krieg führen. Die ganzen Buchstaben bei den Russen habe ich mir wohl eingebildet.

Ich würde behaupten im Westen haben die Separatisten nicht die Hauptarbeit gemacht und auch nicht die Fahrzeuge verloren. Ob sie im Osten die Hauptarbeit machen ist auch fraglich, vlt stopfen sie eher die Löcher in den russischen Einheiten und gerüchteweise werden sie auch genutzt um die Arti zu finden.

Dieses rumreiten auf Modellen ist auch nicht zielführend, weil es wie gesagt ein Punkt von vielen ist, mal davon abgesehen, wenn der Panzer entsprechend genug Teile noch vorweist, kann man wohl auch als nicht kompletter Experte mit etwas Zeit das Modell herausfinden.

Ob nun die Separatisten oder die Russen einen Panzer verlieren ist auch nicht so entscheidend, weil sie zusammengehören und wohl auch aus dem selben Kontingent schöpfen.

Warum sollte es relevant sein wer die Kolone vernichtet hat, es geht darum wer dieses Fahrzeuge verloren hat. Wenn die Ukraine mehre eigene Flugzeuge selbst aus der Luft geholt hat, dann haben sie diese verloren und fertig.

Wie bereits geschrieben, diese Art der Bestimmung hat ihre Nachteile, aber du übertreibst mal wieder und schaffst dir wieder eine Realität die in dein Weltbild passt.


----------



## Tschetan (5. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung, für die du verlässliche (sprich: externe) Quellen schuldig bis dato geblieben bist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1C_d4XM2WKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1rrYj2jvT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bF7184LrjIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  , 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJlXlcqrApA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch im Donbass gab es Lager, wie auch auf der Krim die alten T-62.

nur ein paar Beispiele. Dazu haben sie eine große Menge an Waffen in Debaltzewo,  Ilowajsk und sonstigen Kämpfen erbeutet. Einige Überläufer mit Waffen gab es auch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjupRhyFa6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wollte mit meinem Einwand eigentlich nur anmerken, daß es vor diesem Wust an Panzern, schwer ist, nur mit Bildern und Videos, tatsächliche Verluste zuzuordnen . Deshalb sehe ich vieles skeptisch und will eigntlich nicht ewig in dieses Detail eintauchen.

Was nur sicher ist, die schiere Anzahl russischer Artilleriesysteme und die Zerstörungskraft die sie beinhalten.
Angriffe, wie im Moment in Cherson, über offenes Gelände, fordern entsetzliche Opfer und das sollte bei Überlegungen zu weiteren Handlungen bedacht werden.

Interessant auch dieser Artikel. Die Info hatte ich schon länger.









						Ukraine könnten bald „HIMARS“-Raketenwerfer ausgehen
					

Der Ukraine könnten schon bald die Raketenwerfer ausgehen, mit denen sie sich im Ukraine-Krieg verteidigen. Dies prognostiziert ein Experte aus den USA.




					www.merkur.de
				




Wenn man rechnet, das ein Himars am Tag 10 mal feuert, was wenig ist, sind das immerhin 600 Raketen bei 10 vorhandenen Systemen. Wären im Monat rund 20k Raketen, die erforderlich sind.
Dazu scheinen einige Raketen in Lagern durch russische Angriffe zerstört worden sein.
Ist das wirklich ein "Gamechanger "?









						Himars im Ukrainekrieg: Wie effektiv ist die Wunderwaffe?
					

Waffenlieferungen: Die USA wollen weitere Mehrfachraketenwerfer-Artilleriesysteme schicken. US-Verteidigungsminister Austin spricht von einem "großen Unterschied auf dem Schlachtfeld". Doch gibt es einige Unklarheiten.




					www.heise.de
				













						Ukraine-Krieg: Munition sowjetischen Typs dringend gesucht
					

Den ukrainischen Streitkräften droht die Munition sowjetischen Kalibers für ihre Geschütze und Panzer auszugehen. Nachschub ist schwierig zu bekommen. Es bleibt nur eine rasche Umstellung auf Waffen mit Nato-Standard-Munition.




					www.nzz.ch
				




Wie will man das Problem lösen? Das wären Massen an Munition und neuer Systeme die geliefert werden müssen, abgesehen von der Ausbildung?
Welche Systeme stehen kurzfristig in dieser Menge zur Verfügung?
Diese Probleme betreffen Personentransporter, Panzer und allgemein Munition.
Diese Defizite mit M113, oder der Masse an einfachen Infantriekräften auszugleichen, ist nicht im Interesse der ukrainischen Soldaten.


Es scheinen Grundbedürfnisse nicht erfüllt werden zu können.









						Ukrainische Soldaten bitten in Video um Schlafsäcke
					

Ukrainische Soldaten bitten in einem Video um Hilfe.




					www.t-online.de
				





Für den Abschuß von Satelliten stehen S-500 und 550 zur Verfügung.








						Trümmer im All: Russland bestätigt Satellitenabschuss
					

Nachdem sich die ISS-Besatzung wegen Trümmern im All in Sicherheit bringen musste, hat Russland den Abschuss eines Satelliten bestätigt. Vorwürfe der USA, wonach Satellitenteile die ISS gefährdeten, wies Moskau zurück.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wirklich , ich versuche ja fast jede Frage die im Rahmen dieser Diskussion an mich gestellt wird zu beantworten, aber manchmal wird es zuviel für mich, deshalb seid nicht sauer, wenn ich manches unbeantwortet lasse.

Ich denke wir sind uns einig das der Krieg beendet werden muß.
Nehmen wir das als positiven Gedanken mit. Irgendwie bewegt es jeden von uns und ich denke,  es gibt keine absolute Wahrheit, oder nur eine Lösung.


----------



## Tschetan (5. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung, für die du verlässliche (sprich: externe) Quellen schuldig bis dato geblieben bist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1C_d4XM2WKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1rrYj2jvT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bF7184LrjIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


     nur ein paar Beispiele. Dazu haben sie eine große Menge an Waffen in Debaltzewo,  Ilowajsk uns sonstigen Kämpfen. Dazu Überläufer mit Waffen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kommen nicht umhin zu fragen, warum die Panzer, die Separatisten vermeintlich von der Ukraine erobert haben, abgenutzt aussehende (also nicht frisch geänderte) russische, jedoch keine ukrainischen Zuordnungsbeschriftungen tragen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch im Donbass gab es Lager, wie auch auf der Krim die alten T-62.


Das sind keine Lager, sondern Panzerfriedhöfe.
Das ist in etwa so, als würde man Bilder von der Sajda-Bucht dafür verwenden, um die Stärke der russischen Flotte abzubilden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Einige Überläufer mit Waffen gab es auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, mit ganzen zehn Fahrzeugen, also absolut kriegsentscheidend. 
Ansonsten ist kein weiterer gleichartiger Fall dokumentiert, was vermutlich der Grund dafür ist, warum dieses eine Ereignis von einschlägiger Seite seit bald acht Jahren wiedergekäut wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was nur sicher ist, die schiere Anzahl russischer Artilleriesysteme und die Zerstörungskraft die sie beinhalten.
> Angriffe, wie im Moment in Cherson, über offenes Gelände, fordern entsetzliche Opfer und das sollte bei Überlegungen zu weiteren Handlungen bedacht werden.


Ich denke, die wurde bereits im Vorfeld der Offensive bedacht. Dass die ukrainischen Streitkräfte sichin den letzten Wochen auf Munitionsdepots und Versorgungswege konzentriert haben, war sicherlich kein Zufall - damit wurde der russischen Artillerie das Futter weggenommen.

Selbstverständlich muss man trotzdem Verluste hinnehmen, bis gegnerische Systeme ihre mitgeführten Munitionsvorräte aufgebraucht haben, aber Verluste sind das traurige Kalkül bei jeder Offensive. Ganz ohne Opfer geht es nicht - nicht einmal dann, wenn man die Hände in den Schoß legen würde.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu scheinen einige Raketen in Lagern durch russische Angriffe zerstört worden sein.
> Ist das wirklich ein "Gamechanger "?


Das für Russland ungünstige Verhältnis ergibt sich daraus, dass HIMARS zwar viel Munition verbrät, eine gezielte Salve jedoch auch ziemlich sichere Resultate erzielt und praktisch nicht vollständig abzuwehren ist. Ich empfehle dir dazu diese qualifizierte Einschätzung:
https://esut.de/2022/07/fachbeitraege/streitkraefte-fachbeitraege/35592/russlands-himars-problem/
Es kostet etwas, aber ich garantiere dir, es ist die Investition wert, wenn du dich nicht auf logischerweise vereinfachte Zeitungsartikel beschränken möchtest.

Immerhin, davon gibt es immerhin mehr als genug, welche die Frage beantworten können:









						(S+) Raketenwerfer Himars in der Ukraine: Schuss hinter die feindlichen Linien
					

Westliche Waffensysteme zeigen in der Ukraine eine erste deutliche Wirkung. Vor allem die US-Mehrfachraketenwerfer Himars. Sie ermöglichen Kiew eine ganz neue Taktik und stellen die Russen vor Schwierigkeiten.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Kiew: Russische Munitionsdepots durch HIMARS zerstört
					

Nach Angaben des ukrainischen Militärs zeigen die von den Vereinigten Staaten gelieferten Mehrfachraketenwerfer des Typs HIMARS Wirkung im Kampf gegen die russischen Invasoren. Demnach gelingt mit dem System ein Schlag auf 50 Lager, in denen die Truppen des Kremls Munition aufbewahren.




					www.n-tv.de
				











						Was haben westliche Waffen der Ukraine bisher gebracht?
					

Um sich gegen Russlands Vernichtungskrieg zur Wehr zu setzen, haben westliche Staaten die Ukraine massiv mit Waffen ausgerüstet. Was hat das bisher gebracht? Eine erste Zwischenbilanz.




					www.rnd.de
				





			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/gefuerchtetes-us-waffensystem-putins-alptraum-warum-die-himars-raketen-der-russen-armee-so-schaden_id_122421410.html
		




Tschetan schrieb:


> Es scheinen Grundbedürfnisse nicht erfüllt werden zu können.


Dabei geht es _vorbereitend _um wintertaugliche Ausrüstung.

Dagegen stehen Berichte über die _aktuellen_ Zustände auf russischer Seite:








						Russischer Soldat schildert Chaos in Putins Armee
					

Als Russland am 24. Februar die Ukraine überfällt, ist auch der Fallschirmjäger Pawel Filatjew dabei. Seine Einheit greift das Nachbarland von der Krim aus an. Nach zwei Monaten Krieg schreibt der 34-Jährige seine Erfahrungen an der Front nieder - und übt scharfe Kritik am Zustand der eigenen Armee.




					www.n-tv.de
				





			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/unterlegen-in-der-materialschlacht-top-berater-von-putin-spricht-klartext-ueber-den-zustand-der-truppen_id_132941476.html
		









						Bericht deckt auf: Russische Soldaten ziehen für Hungerlöhne in den Ukraine-Krieg
					

Russische Soldaten im Ukraine-Krieg erhalten für ihren Einsatz zum Teil weniger als 800 Euro im Monat. Das geht aus einem aktuellen Bericht hervor.




					www.merkur.de
				











						London: Russische Soldaten wohl schlecht bezahlt
					






					orf.at
				











						Ukraine: Russisches Regiment verweigert Dienst
					

Wie kommt die ukrainische Armee voran? Laut dem Einsatzkommando Süd verweigert ein russisches Regiment den Dienst. Das britische Verteidigungsministerium äußert sich indes zu den Kriegszielen des Kreml.




					www.n-tv.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Für den Abschuß von Satelliten stehen S-500 und 550 zur Verfügung.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Antisat-Kapazität dieser Systeme befindet sich noch in der Testphase und bis dato waren Tests lediglich gegen nicht fremdmanövrierte Ziele erfolgreich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind uns einig das der Krieg beendet werden muß.


Dieser Prunkt war zu keinem Zeitpunkt strittig. Die Uneinigkeit besteht darin, zu wessen Nutzen und zu wessen Lasten dies geschehen soll.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Den Krieg beenden hört sich ja gut an. Da wären wohl alle für.
Nur unter welchen Bedingungen das ist die Frage?
Warum soll die Ukraine einfach 20% ihrer geraubten Landfläche an Russland abgegeben?
Warum sollte sie sich in irgendeiner Weise unterordnen oder unterwerfen?


----------



## Tschetan (5. September 2022)

Lassen wir mal die Panzer? Sicher gaben die auch welche von den Russen erhalten, aber es ging um das unterscheiden .




Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich muss man trotzdem Verluste hinnehmen,


Sicher, nur was gewinnt man dadurch und was ist das Ziel?
Ich sehe dort keinen Sinn, weil es keinen Erfolg bringt, oder was würdest du zum bisherigen Ergebnis sagen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das für Russland ungünstige Verhältnis ergibt sich daraus, dass HIMARS zwar viel Munition verbrät, eine gezielte Salve jedoch auch ziemlich sichere Resultate erzielt und praktisch nicht vollständig abzuwehren ist.


Sicher, deshalb bin ich auf den Verbrauch eingegangen und habe eine Rechnung aufgemacht.

Dazu aus dem Merkur m Link steht oben

"weist auf die begrenzte Anzahl an Raketen hin. Insgesamt seien seit dem Produktionsstart 2004 50.000 Lenkraketen in den USA gebaut worden. Davon werde man dieses Geschäftsjahr 5.800 kaufen."

Da würde der Vorrat begrenzt sein und daher auch die Nutzung. Welche Anzahl wurde auf Brücken und den Damm gefeuert?

_Frage_ (David Martin, CBS): Aber haben Sie gesehen, dass es eine Wirkung (auf die Front, Einf. d. Red.) hat? Ich meine, in der Theorie ist das natürlich der ganze Zweck. Aber haben Sie gesehen, dass es eine Auswirkung auf die Fähigkeit der Russen hat, Operationen an der vordersten Front durchzuführen?

_"Ranghoher Militärvertreter_: Ja, ich - das ist auch eine gute Frage. Ich weiß es nicht. Und das wird - wissen Sie, ich sollte nicht spekulieren, richtig? Das ist nicht das, was ich tun sollte. Wie Sie, ich meine, wir alle haben gesehen, wie die Russen ihre Bewegungen und Fortschritte verlangsamen."

Auch oben im Heise Link.

Dazu Aussagen das die M30, M31 Raketen des Himars System gut von Buk M3 und des restlichen Luftabwehrsystem abgeschossen wurden.
Dazu gab es auch einen Link.
Vielleicht auch mal meine Links lesen?

Gleichzeitig verweise ich auf russische Taifun, Tornado,  Iskander M die schon durch ihre Menge, wesentlich mehr Ziele vernichten können. Dazu Kalibr,  Bastion, usw, bis zu diversen Flugzeug gestützten Flugkörpern.

Ich finde es werden immer die 2-3 Treffer der Ukraine gefeiert, aber den Bericht des MoD Russlands, negiert man völlig, weil alles gelogen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dagegen stehen Berichte über die _aktuellen_ Zustände auf russischer Seite:



Aussage gegen Aussage.
Ich hatte zB auf russischen Seiten gelesen das Soldaten aus Burjatien den höchsten Sold erhalten. Wird von der Republik bezahlt und beträgt 150k Rubel. Andere zahlen weniger. Ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, aber 2500-3500 sind irgendwie die Regel und im Todesfall geht es um die 1,5 Mio und Unterstützung für die Hinterbliebenen .
Ob es das Wert ist...?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Antisat-Kapazität dieser Systeme befindet sich noch in der Testphase und bis dato waren Tests lediglich gegen nicht fremdmanövrierte Ziele erfolgreich.



Dann nutzen Sie Ihre alten Killersateliten. Ich glaube das die Russen 3 Raketen während des Krieges starteten.
Was transportierten sie ?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Uneinigkeit besteht darin, zu wessen Nutzen und zu wessen Lasten dies geschehen soll.



Das stimmt und das ist meist der Verlierer, nur ist Leben retten nicht sinnvoller?
Es bestimmen Politiker über die Leben der Menschen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Den Krieg beenden hört sich ja gut an. Da wären wohl alle für.
> Nur unter welchen Bedingungen das ist die Frage?
> Warum soll die Ukraine einfach 20% ihrer geraubten Landfläche an Russland abgegeben?
> Warum sollte sie sich in irgendeiner Weise unterordnen oder unterwerfen?



Weil sie im Moment keine Wahl hat und so noch etwas beeinflussen kann durch Verhandlungen.
Im Moment werden ukrainische Bürger auch von ukrainischen Himars getroffen und Familien, werden nicht nur den Russen Schuld am Tod ihrer Väter, Söhne und Großvater geben .
Es kann viel mehr verloren gehen.
4 Millionen leben im Donbass, 3 Millionen in Russland offiziell und die haben alle noch Verwandte in der Ukraine.
Schaue was in Mariupol und anderswo aufgebaut wird und das kann ein Faktor werden.
Wenn das Gefühl aufkommt, das andere Interessen in der Ukraine "bis zum letzten Ukrainer kämpfen", fällt uns das hier auch auf die Füße.

Den Krieg zu beenden, Frieden zu schaffen, liegt in unserem Interesse.
Deutschland war 40 Jahre getrennt.
Wenn die Ukraine etwas aufbaut und bietet, kommen doch alle zurück.


----------



## Optiki (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Krieg beenden hört sich ja gut an. Da wären wohl alle für.
> Nur unter welchen Bedingungen das ist die Frage?
> Warum soll die Ukraine einfach 20% ihrer geraubten Landfläche an Russland abgegeben?
> Warum sollte sie sich in irgendeiner Weise unterordnen oder unterwerfen?


Darüber macht er sich keine Gedanken, das habe ich ihn ja auch schon mehrmals gefragt. Russland müsste dann massiv die ganzen Gebiete filtern und das wird nicht schön, da wird es Folter, Mord, Enteignung, Vertreibung usw. geben. In der Region Bucha sind es schon über 1000 zivile Leichen, die gefunden werden, erst diese Woche hat man noch 2 verbrannte Leichen in einer Garage gefunden.  Die Russen bzw. die Separatisten müssen aber so hart vorgehen, weil sonst keine Ruhe einkehren würde, sie schaffen es ja aktuell nicht, die Partisanen komplett auszuschalten und es nicht so, als würden sie es nicht versuchen.

Ebenso ist es fraglich, ob es sich Russland überhaupt leisten kann diese Gebiete wieder aufzubauen, etwas Sinnvolles daraus zu machen. Ich habe es ja schon mal bei Mariupol geschrieben, wo die Pläne heißen, es wird ein Park gebaut, anstatt des Stahlwerkes und bei anderen Gebieten wurde schon gesagt, dass sie nicht wieder aufgebaut werden, da es nicht lohnt. Viel Spaß an die Leute, die dann in dieses Gebieten leben und keine öffentliche Kritik anbringen dürfen, weil sie dann ganz schnell die Bekanntschaft mit dem Geheimdienst machen.

Wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, was die angeblichen Auslöser dieses Konfliktes sind, umso absurder ist die Idee der Russen, diese Probleme so lösen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach, hat Putin wirklich gedacht, sein Plan geht auf und er kann sich die Ukraine schnell aneignen, eine Puppe installieren und die Welt akzeptiert es. Jedoch war das eine utopische Wunschvorstellung, die nicht erreicht werden kann und Russland hat aktuell schon verloren, selbst wenn sie das Gebiet bekommen sollten.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal vor Augen hält, was die angeblichen Auslöser dieses Konfliktes sind, umso absurder ist die Idee der Russen, diese Probleme so lösen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach, hat Putin wirklich gedacht, sein Plan geht auf und er kann sich die Ukraine schnell aneignen, eine Puppe installieren und die Welt akzeptiert es. Jedoch war das eine utopische Wunschvorstellung, die nicht erreicht werden kann und Russland hat aktuell schon verloren, selbst wenn sie das Gebiet bekommen sollten.


Russland hat so oder so verloren. Egal was sie noch machen.
Man kann nur hoffen dass aus diesen Frust nicht noch eine Kurzschlußhandlung entsteht.
So Richtung ABC-Waffen oder so.


----------



## Mahoy (5. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher, nur was gewinnt man dadurch und was ist das Ziel?
> Ich sehe dort keinen Sinn, weil es keinen Erfolg bringt, oder was würdest du zum bisherigen Ergebnis sagen?


Bei solchen Fragen ist die Gegenprobe durchzuführen: Welches Vorgehen von wem würde dort aus deiner Sicht einen Sinn ergeben und zielführend sein?

Und bevor du jetzt erneut ein pauschales "Verhandeln" in die Runde wirfst: _Wer_ müsste _wem_ konkret _was_ anbieten, um eine Alternative zum militärischen Sieg einer Konfliktpartei zu schaffen?


----------



## Kassalowski (5. September 2022)

vergiss es doch einfach, er wird nicht drauf eingehen, genausowenig wie der andere. besser ihr redet in zukunft nur noch über die beiden spezialisten als mit ihnen.


----------



## Tschetan (5. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei solchen Fragen ist die Gegenprobe durchzuführen: Welches Vorgehen von wem würde dort aus deiner Sicht einen Sinn ergeben und zielführend sein?
> 
> Und bevor du jetzt erneut ein pauschales "Verhandeln" in die Runde wirfst: _Wer_ müsste _wem_ konkret _was_ anbieten, um eine Alternative zum militärischen Sieg einer Konfliktpartei zu schaffen?



Welche Alternative hat die Ukraine zu einem Sieg Russlands?

Was passiert bei einem Ende der Kampfhandlungen?
Man bleibt auf seinen Positionen und verhindert zB den Verlust der restlichen Schwarzmeerküste und die Landverbindung mit Transnistrien und Gagausien. Wer weiß was in Moldavien noch passierte. 
Wären nur einige Positionen.

Dann müssen eben Referenden abgehalten werden in Cherson und die Bevölkerung entscheidet unter Kontrolle der UN.

Sonst werden die Referenden so abgehalten und das oben beschriebene, wird eintreten.

Vielen Russen klingen diese Worte noch in den Ohren. So gewinnt man keine Herzen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCWh7U-LroY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von Europa, will ich überhaupt nicht anfangen.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> dass sie nicht wieder aufgebaut wird, da es nicht lohnt.


Juckt dich das bei Antonow, Motor Sich, oder dem Verkauf der Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfläche an ausländischen Investoren auf Forderungen des IWF?

"
Ukraine gibt Handel mit Agrarland im Austausch für IWF-Kredite frei​Kiew - Zur Abwendung einer Staatspleite gibt die Ukraine erstmals den Handel mit ihrem begehrten Ackerland frei."​








						Ukraine gibt Handel mit Agrarland im Austausch für IWF-Kredite frei
					

Kiew - Zur Abwendung einer Staatspleite gibt die Ukraine erstmals den Handel mit ihrem begehrten Ackerland frei.




					www.proplanta.de
				




Abbau der Arbeitnehmerrechte hatte ich auch ein Video gepostet.

Oder Verbot jeder Opposition.









						Kritik an Selenkyjs Verbot unliebsamer Parteien
					

Ein Dekret des ukrainischen Präsidenten löst Widerspruch aus. Selenskyj selbst wirft den betroffenen Parteien Verbindungen zu Russland vor.




					www.fr.de
				




" prorussisch " und verbieten.

Sry, glaubst du wirklich das die Ukraine besser als Russland ist? Keiner der beiden entspricht unseren Maßstäben, nur das der Lebensstandard, die soziale Absicherung und Arbeitnehmerrechte besser sind und das wissen Ukrainer, sonst würden nicht so viele dort leben und arbeiten.

"2017 lebten 5,9 Millionen Personen, die in der *Ukraine* geboren wurden, im *Ausland*. Die meisten davon lebten in Russland (3,3 Mio.), den Vereinigten Staaten (380.000), Kasachstan (350.000), Deutschland (260.000), Italien (240.000) und Tschechien (196.875 Ende 2021, mit 30 % höchster Anteil unter den Ausländern)."









						Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Warum leben so viele dort wenn sie nur unterdrückt werden?

"Im Jahr 2021 belief sich die Gesamtbevölkerung in der Oblast Donezk auf etwa 4,1 Millionen Einwohner:innen, während die Oblast Luhansk eine Bevölkerung von rund 2,1 Millionen Einwohner:innen hatte"









						Gesamtbevölkerung in Oblast Donezk und Oblast Luhansk bis 2021 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 belief sich die Gesamtbevölkerung in der Oblast Donezk auf etwa 4,1 Millionen Einwohner:innen, während die Oblast Luhansk eine Bevölkerung von rund 2,1 Millionen Einwohner:innen hatte.




					de.statista.com
				




Sind rund 9 Mio Ukrainer, die unter russischer Hrrrschaft leben?


Optiki schrieb:


> dass sie nicht wieder aufgebaut wird, da es nicht lohnt.




Sry, glaubst du wirklich das die Ukraine besser als Russland ist? Keiner der beiden entspricht unseren Maßstäben, nur das der Lebensstandard, die soziale Absicherung und Arbeitnehmerrechte besser sind und das wissen Ukrainer, sonst würden nicht so viele dort leben und arbeiten.


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

Na mein Guter, kommst du langsam nicht mehr hinterher, mit deinem ganzen Propagandawissen, welches du dir jeden Tag anliest. Deine Beiträge werden ja immer verwirrter oder hast du zu tief ins Glas geschaut?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Juckt dich das bei Antonow, Motor Sich,


Kontext?



Tschetan schrieb:


> oder dem Verkauf der Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfläche an ausländischen Investoren auf Forderungen des IWF?
> Ukraine gibt Handel mit Agrarland im Austausch für IWF-Kredite freiKiew - Zur Abwendung einer Staatspleite gibt die Ukraine erstmals den Handel mit ihrem begehrten Ackerland frei."


Die Thematik kenne ich, bin ich kein Freund davon, aber solche Sachen gibt es leider weltweit.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abbau der Arbeitnehmerrechte hatte ich auch ein Video gepostet.
> 
> Oder Verbot jeder Opposition.


Du betreibst wieder dein typisches Verhalten, du nennst jetzt die beiden Sachen, nimmst gar keine kritische Bewertung davon vor und tust so, als wäre das genau das gleiche, was in Russland passiert



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sry, glaubst du wirklich das die Ukraine besser als Russland ist? Keiner der beiden entspricht unseren Maßstäben


JA, ich glaube die Ukraine ist einigen Punkten deutlich reifer, fortschrittlicher und besser als das aktuelle Russland. Auch wenn es einige Politiker oder Bewohner des Westens gerne behaupten, sind wir auch weit davon entfernt perfekt zu sein. Die Ukraine hat meiner Meinung nach noch einen Weg zu gehen, aber das müssen auch noch einige Länder in Osteuropa.



Tschetan schrieb:


> nur das der Lebensstandard, die soziale Absicherung und Arbeitnehmerrechte besser sind und das wissen Ukrainer, sonst würden nicht so viele dort leben und arbeiten.


wer wie was wo?



Tschetan schrieb:


> "2017 lebten 5,9 Millionen Personen, die in der *Ukraine* geboren wurden, im *Ausland*. Die meisten davon lebten in Russland (3,3 Mio.), den Vereinigten Staaten (380.000), Kasachstan (350.000), Deutschland (260.000), Italien (240.000) und Tschechien (196.875 Ende 2021, mit 30 % höchster Anteil unter den Ausländern)."
> 
> Warum leben so viele dort wenn sie nur unterdrückt werden?


Du hast anscheinend nicht meine Ausführungen verstanden, es ging nicht um die Leute, die in Russland wohnen, welche aber in der Ukraine geboren wurde, wo man wahrscheinlich nicht mal genau sagen kann, ob die nicht einfach nur von Russen abstammen, die damals die Ukraine umgesiedelt haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sind rund 9 Mio Ukrainer, die unter russischer Hrrrschaft leben?


Warum sollten dort noch die 9 Millionen Menschen sein, diese Frage ist schon Nonsens von dir. Aktuell geht man allein in Mariupol von 80000 Toden aus und tausende von Menschen sind in Bewegung. Es gab auch nie eine 100-prozentige Mehrheit dafür, sich Russland anzuschließen.

Ich habe beschrieben, dass dieses abgeben von Land an Russland, hunderte von Existenzen und wahrscheinlich auch Leben kosten wird, da können die Ukrainer auch weiter in den Krieg ziehen und für ihre Werte sterben.

Und noch mal zum Thema Wiederaufbau, wie soll Russland das schaffen, das wird Jahrzehnte dauern. Im eigenen Land verteilen sie Mittel nach dem Leuchtturmprinzip in die großen Städte und der Rest langsam den Bach runter. Sie haben einen Wohnkomplex nach 3 Monaten in Mariupol aufgebaut, da fehlen nur noch 100-mal so viele. Die schaffen es ja aktuell nicht mal alle Leichen aus den zerstörten Gebäuden zu entfernen.

Die Leute in den Separatistengebieten werden dann schon noch merken, mit welchen Lügen sie gelockt wurden, nur blöd das es mit Meinungsfreiheit und gegen das System sein nicht so toll ist in Russland.

Das Russland in der heutigen Größe gibt es auch nur, weil man sich durch zahlreiche Minderheiten geschlachtet hat. Heute stellt man sich so hin, als wäre man so gut, weil man ethnische Minderheiten vereint. Dass man Aufstände niedergeschlagen hat und massive Leute umgesiedelt hat, wen kümmert das schon.

Warum gibt das Schema mit den abgespaltenen Gebieten wohl ausgerechnet nur mit den Russen.

Die Aussagen von Poroshenko damals waren nicht gut und voller Hass, jedoch ist die Ukraine erwachsener geworden, was man von Russland nicht behaupten kann. Da kann ich mir jeden Tag im russischen Fernsehen anschauen, wie Dumaabgeordnete, Künstler, Journalisten und andere Person unsere Welt bedrohen und uns als Nazis bezeichnen, während deren Kinder an westlichen Unis sich die Birne hohl saufen und die Gelder aus den Bodenschätzen Russlands verschwenden.

Das gute alte Russland mit seinen sympathischen Verbündeten Syrien und Nordkorea. Ich glaube da musst du mir noch seitenweise Dinge über die Ukraine aufzeigen, bevor ich ins überlegen komme, wer da wohl schon reifer ist und sich positiver entwickelt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sry, glaubst du wirklich das die Ukraine besser als Russland ist?


Nein, das glaubt keiner.

Das weiß jeder.

Was willst du uns eigentlich erzählen?


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Alternative hat die Ukraine zu einem Sieg Russlands?
> 
> Was passiert bei einem Ende der Kampfhandlungen?
> Man bleibt auf seinen Positionen und verhindert zB den Verlust der restlichen Schwarzmeerküste und die Landverbindung mit Transnistrien und Gagausien. Wer weiß was in Moldavien noch passierte.
> ...


Und wieder bist du außerstande, auf eine klare und sogar einfache Frage zu antworten und fängst an zu palavern.

Wer da wen in der Vergangenheit vergrätzt hat, ist überhaupt nicht das Thema.
Wenn's nämlich danach ginge, sind auch die Verlautbarungen aus Moskau wenig geeignet, in der Ukraine den Eindruck zu erwecken, man können eine friedliche Einigung erzielen; denn dort wird schon seit Ewigkeiten öffentlich über die Auflösung der Ukraine und die Verteilung ihres Territoriums schwadroniert.

Wenn man sich nichts anzubieten hat, muss man den Disput eben ausfechten. Dabei sind die Perspektiven für alle Beteiligten zwar auch schlecht, aber selbst beschissene Perspektiven überwiegen deren gänzliches Fehlen.

Ich möchte von dir nach wie vor wissen, was sich Russland und die Ukraine _*deiner Ansicht nach*_ gegenseitig _*konkret*_ anbieten könnten oder müssten, um _*zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt*_ durch Verhandlungen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder bist du außerstande, auf eine klare und sogar einfache Frage zu antworten...


Gehört halt weder zur "Ausbildung", noch ist es Teil der Order.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich möchte von dir nach wie vor wissen, was sich Russland und die Ukraine _*deiner Ansicht nach*_ gegenseitig _*konkret*_ anbieten könnten oder müssten, um _*zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt*_ durch Verhandlunge



Hast du das überlesen?

Zuerst einmal aufhören zu schießen und eine Waffenruhe schließen.

Das es Territorien gibt die verloren gehen, wird sich nicht verhindern lassen, nur das man die Verluste geringer ausfallen und man eine 
Möglichkeit der Gestaltung besitzt. 

Mehr Menschen verlieren und trotzdem verlieren, ist auch nicht klug.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nichts anzubieten hat, muss man den Disput eben ausfechten.



Das ist die sinnloses Möglichkeit, weil dazu jedes Potential fehlt, wie man am Angriff der Ukrainer in Cherson sieht.









						Russians turned off the grid Kakhovska hydroelectric power plant, - General Staff of Ukraine Nova Kakhovka, Khersons'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map  - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com
					

Russians turned off the grid Kakhovska hydroelectric power plant, - General Staff of Ukraine. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues...




					liveuamap.com
				




Siehst du irgendeinen Fortschritt?


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

Hatte hier neulichst nicht mal irgendwer behauptet, die Sanktionen gg. Russland würden nichts bringen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV-nKMDW5S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Munition müssen sie mittlerweile wohl schon aus Nordkorea besorgen, oh oh...



> Das neue Abkommen mit Nordkorea zeige [...] die Verzweiflung in Moskau [...]. Die Hinwendung zu Nordkorea sei ein Zeichen dafür, dass Russland anscheinend nicht in der Lage sei, die einfachsten Materialien zu produzieren, die für einen Krieg benötigt würden. "Der einzige Grund, warum der Kreml Artilleriegranaten oder Raketen von Nordkorea oder anderen Ländern kaufen sollte, ist, dass Putin nicht willens oder in der Lage ist, die russische Wirtschaft auch nur im Ansatz für einen Krieg zu mobilisieren" [...]


ich tippe da ja eher auf letzteres. 









						Russland muss Munition in Nordkorea kaufen
					

Explosionen in Militärlagern und westliche Sanktionen scheinen der russischen Kriegsmaschinerie zuzusetzen. Geheimdienstberichten zufolge kauft der Kreml daher bereits Munition und Waffen von Nordkorea. Militärexperten sehen darin einen Akt der Verzweiflung.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal aufhören zu schießen und eine Waffenruhe schließen.


Das wäre ein sehr einseitiges Angebot, da Russland eine Waffenruhe nutzen kann, um die Kontrolle über bereits besetzte Gebiete zu zementieren und seine Truppen für weitere Eroberungen zu verstärken, während die Ukraine dabei zusehen müsste.

Dein Vorschlag läuft also im Wesentlichen darauf hinaus, dass du dich mit dem Räuber deiner Brieftasche darauf einigen würdest, dass dieser mit deiner Brieftasche verschwinden darf und als Gegenleistung darauf verzichtet, auch deine Uhr und deine Schuhe mitzunehmen - woran du ihn aber ohnehin bereits erfolgreich gehindert hast. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das es Territorien gibt die verloren gehen, wird sich nicht verhindern lassen, nur das man die Verluste geringer ausfallen und man eine Möglichkeit der Gestaltung besitzt.


Derselben Argumentation zufolge sollte auch Russland kein Problem damit haben, eroberte Gebiete wieder zu verlieren und  sich mit geringeren Verlusten an die Gestaltung dessen macht, was man behält.
Seltsamerweise sehe jedoch deine Lösungen und die anderer Leute deines Schlages lediglich einen Verzicht auf Seiten der Ukraine vor. Wie kommt das?

Und daran, dass Russland beispielsweise die Krim herausrücken würde, damit die Ukraine die "Volksrepubliken" Donezk und Luhansk und deren wahrscheinlichen Anschluss an Russland akzeptiert, glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Das würde nicht einmal dann geschehen, wenn der russische Zugang zum Schwarzmeerhafen sowie die Interessen der dortigen Russen international garantiert werden würden.
Umgekehrt hat Putin auch keine Möglichkeit, eine oder sogar beide dieser Volksrepubliken fallen zu lassen, um dafür die Krim (ggf. inklusive eines Landkorridors zu selbiger) kampflos zu erhalten.

Und das sind alles Optionen, die bereits beinhalten, dass die Ukraine auf Gebiete verzichten würden, die ihr eigentlich gehören und einst von Russland garantiert wurden.
Sprich, selbst im unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer geradezu servilen Ukraine gäbe es seitens Russlands keine Chance auf friedliche Einigung auf gegenseitiger Basis. Die russischen Interessen sind ohne Unterwerfung der Ukraine nicht erfüllbar und das ist für diese logischerweise inakzeptabel.

Die ukrainischen Interessen sind durch ein weiteres Vorgehen gegen die Besatzer jedoch sehr wohl vertretbar. Selbst wenn man am Ende sicherlich auf das eine oder andere Fleckchen Erde verzichten muss, kann man die eigenen Landverluste zumindest weiter verringern. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um abstrakte Flächen auf der Landkarte, sondern um Ressourcen und Infrastrurktur, die für das Wohlergehen der Ukraine relevant sind, die man also Russland nicht kampflos überlassen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag läuft also im Wesentlichen darauf hinaus, dass du dich mit dem Räuber deiner Brieftasche darauf einigen würdest, dass dieser mit deiner Brieftasche verschwinden darf und als Gegenleistung darauf verzichtet,



Meinem Sohn wurde schon ein Messer an die Kehle gehalten und Handy und Geld gestohlen.

Was denkst du wie er gehandelt hat ?

Meinst du das viele Ukrainer ihre Liebsten opfern wollen für Gebiete mit " Rosskis und Separs" ?

Deine Variante, wird das Ende nur hinauszögern .


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinem Sohn wurde schon ein Messer an die Kehle gehalten und Handy und Geld gestohlen.


whataboutism. lass es.

p.s.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"opkob" = "Orks"


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Orks?


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinem Sohn wurde schon ein Messer an die Kehle gehalten und Handy und Geld gestohlen.
> 
> Was denkst du wie er gehandelt hat ?
> 
> ...


Und wieder eine hergeholte Anekdote, statt inhaltlich auf das Geschriebene einzugehen.

Was kommt als Nächstes? Eine Großtante des Schwippschagers, bei der ein Gartennachbar auch schon mal 25% ihres Kräuterbeets annektiert hat, was sie aber der guten Nachbarschaft wegen widerspruchslos hingenommen hat?
Entschuldigung, wenn ich dir das jetzt vorweggenommen haben sollte, dann änderst du eben die Protagonistin auf die Cousine.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Orks?


Noch nicht gehört den Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Russischen Soldaten?


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Noch nicht gehört den Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Russischen Soldaten?


Ähem, 
wie kann man so anmutige und schöne Wesen wie die der Orks aus Herr der Ringe mit der Putinsche Nazi-Invasions-Mörderbande in Verbindung bringen?


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ähem,
> wie kann man so anmutige und schöne Wesen wie die der Orks aus Herr der Ringe mit der Putinsche Nazi-Invasions-Mörderbande in Verbindung bringen?


Sie werden ebenfalls von einem bösen Zauberer, der in seiner finsteren Festung auf seinem hohen Turm an seinem langen Tisch sitzt, als Kanonenfutter in die Schlacht geschickt und wissen oft gar nicht, was sie da tun und wo genau sie sich eigentlich gerade befinden.


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie werden ebenfalls von einem bösen Zauberer, der in seiner finsteren Festung auf seinem hohen Turm an seinem langen Tisch sitzt, als Kanonenfutter in die Schlacht geschickt und wissen oft gar nicht, was sie da tun und wo genau sie sich eigentlich gerade befinden.


Also, leichtes OT, aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl ob des aktuellen Frontverlaufes, dass die Möchtegern-Weltmacht Russland mit ihrer Misserfolgsarmee stellenweise schlechter ausgerüstet ist, als der keulenschwingende Standard-Ork.
Nun ja, gut für die Ukraine, schlecht für GröFaZ 2.0 -äh -Putindepp meinte ich...


----------



## Krolgosh (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie werden ebenfalls von einem bösen Zauberer, der in seiner finsteren Festung auf seinem hohen Turm an seinem langen Tisch sitzt, als Kanonenfutter in die Schlacht geschickt und wissen oft gar nicht, was sie da tun und wo genau sie sich eigentlich gerade befinden.



Wenn man sich "The Last Ringbearer" von Kirill Eskov zu Gemüte führt das die Geschichte von LotR umdreht, ist hier aber Putin, äh Sauron, der gute Zauberer der Russland Mordor in ein neues Zeitalter des Fortschritts und Wohlstands führen will. 

Parrallelen zu Heute könnte man da irgendwie schon sehen. 

Ok sorry, genug OT.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

ich hab so ein bissel das gefühl, es geht um Kherson herum gerade gut was los - viele tweets dahingehend bei der zwitschermaschine, selbst der Girkin scheint "besorgt".

vielleicht ist aber auch das hier gemeint (Balaklija):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle, u.a.)

edit:
die übersetzungen sind so "schräg", da ich die Bilder via https://img2txt.com einlesen lasse. Grob passt es aber - wie man sehen kann.

passend dazu vllt.



> Ich wusste immer, zu welchem Preis ein Konter gegeben würde.
> Ich habe es von Anfang an verstanden, weil erfahrene und vertraute
> Militärkommandanten es erklärt haben.
> 
> ...


K. Halushka, Sanitäterin


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Orks?


So nennen die Ukrainer die Russen. 
Sie sind da ausgesprochen Kreativ.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder eine hergeholte Anekdote, statt inhaltlich auf das Geschriebene einzugehen.



Du kommst mit solchen Geschichten, während wir das erlebt haben.



compisucher schrieb:


> aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl



Das die Spirale noch etwas weitergehen kann.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> selbst der Girkin scheint "besorgt".



Wodurch manifestierte er seinen militärischen Sachverstand und warum ist ausgerechnet er ein Gradmesser für die militärische Situation ?


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

sag Du es mir?









						Igor Wsewolodowitsch Girkin – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> sag Du es mir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garnicht.


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ich hab so ein bissel das gefühl, es geht um Kherson herum gerade gut was los - viele tweets dahingehend bei der zwitschermaschine, selbst der Girkin scheint "besorgt".
> 
> vielleicht ist aber auch das hier gemeint (Balaklija):
> edit:
> die übersetzungen sind so "schräg", da ich die Bilder via https://img2txt.com einlesen lasse. Grob passt es aber - wie man sehen kann.


Ich bin nicht das Vorzeigebeispiel, aber vlt gerade deswegen der Hinweis, solche Beiträge wie dein letzter sind hier weder von den anderen Teilnehmer des Threads, noch von der Administration in der Aufmachung gerne gesehen. 

Ich glaube alle Personen, dir hier regelmäßig schreiben, wissen das gerade etwas passiert, auch wenn sie teilweise  so tun, als würde es nicht passieren. Nur bringen uns irgendwelche Telegram Chats und Tweets die mittelmäßig von Google übersetzt werden, nicht unbedingt den Mehrwert. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, ich kann dieses besorgniserregend als Übersetzung langsam nicht mehr lesen. 

Ob jetzt Girkin immer die Wahrheit sagt bzw. wirklich so frei spricht, das kann ich nicht sagen. Er weiß das seine Beiträge gelesen und oft übersetzt werden. Neben seiner Aussage gibt noch mehrere andere große Berichterstatter oder halt Propagandisten der Russen. So wie ich es in den letzten Monaten verstanden habe, versuchen die Ukrainer meistens so 2 Tage lang keine Information zu veröffentlichen, da kommen dann nur Informationen von der russischen Seite. 

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es bei den Meldungen heute, um eine Stadt bei Kharkiv gingen und nicht Kherson.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

okay.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Neben seiner Aussage gibt noch mehrere andere große Berichterstatter oder halt Propagandisten der Russen


Er ist nichts davon und er flog nicht umsonst aus dem Donbass.

Vielleicht glaubt man ihm ja ein wenig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MU7UVIVGHTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich nicht alles.
Nach Drohnen aus dem Iran, kommen jetzt Granaten und Arti aus Nord Korea...


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

passt schon, was er sagt. auch das mit der "Gegenoffensive". und gerade eben führt die Ukraine eben erfolgreich örtlich begrenzte gegenangriffe durch. auf etwas anderes wollte ICH zumindest auch nicht raus.


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Er ist nichts davon und er flog nicht umsonst aus dem Donbass.


Da haben wir wieder den echten Tschetan, du hast recht, man kann das besser formulieren. Ich wollte eigentlich sagen, neben seiner Aussage/Berichten gibt es auch noch andere Quellen, die ähnlich groß sind.

Gerne kläre uns auf, über die Wahrheit hinter der Person, die du dir eigenständig und vollkommen unvoreingenommen angeeignet hast.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht glaubt man ihm ja ein wenig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Kerl ist schon ein bisschen gruslig oder, der könnte auch gut in einem Kriminalfilm den Mörder spielen.

Du hast schon gemerkt, das das Video ein Großteil deiner Aussagen hoch nimmt und er ist Experte?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nach Drohnen aus dem Iran, kommen jetzt Granaten und Arti aus Nord Korea...


letzteres kann ich mir noch nicht ganz vorstellen, aber es wird sich zeigen


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Gerne kläre uns, über die Wahrheit hinter der Person, die du dir eigenständig und vollkommen unvoreingenommen angeeignet hast.


Ich kannte ihn schon 2013 und er war damals schon umstritten in Bezug auf seine Fähigkeiten und Überzeugungen.
Er hat schon oft daneben  gelegen. 


Optiki schrieb:


> Du hast schon gemerkt, das das Video ein Großteil deiner Aussagen hoch nimmt und er ist Experte?


Im Gegensatz zu anderen höre ich alle Seiten .
Nicht interessant was er zu den begrenzten Angriffen auf Cherson sagt ?
" Zeitweise Eroberung".
Das hört sich nicht nach etwas entscheidendem an?

Ich vermute mal das bald das 3.Korps eingreift und Nikopol nimmt. Dann Druck Richtung Kriwoi Rog, womit die Versorgung der Truppen im Donbass schwerer wird.
Das Gelände dort unterscheidet sich stark vom Donbass. Weite Felder, wenig Befestigungen und Ortschaften und weniger gute Truppen. 
Es sieht nicht gut aus.

Mit der Verbindung nach Transnistrien, brauchen Sie auch keine Munition aus N Korea.








						Das explosive Erbe der Sowjetzeit | DW | 01.12.2015
					

In der abtrünnigen moldauischen Region Transnistrien befindet sich das wahrscheinlich größte Munitionsdepot Osteuropas. Die Angst ist groß, dass die Restbestände aus der Sowjetzeit zum Einsatz kommen könnten.




					www.dw.com
				




Existiert immer noch.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

> Mithilfe gefälschter Social-Media-Profile sollen ukrainische Hacker russische Soldaten getäuscht haben. Laut einem Bericht der "Financial Times" haben sich die Hacker vergangenen Monat als "attraktive Frauen" ausgegeben und Soldaten dadurch dazu gebracht, ihren Standort zu verraten.
> 
> Wie die Hackergruppe "Hackyourmom" der US-Zeitung berichtete, machte sie einen abgelegenen russischen Stützpunkt nahe Melitopol in der Südukraine ausfindig. Russische Soldaten würden "[eine] Menge *********************" an Frauen schicken, "um zu beweisen, dass sie Krieger sind", sagte Nikita Knysh, Gründer der Hackergruppe.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukrainische Hacker täuschen Russen mit Fake-Profilen und finden Stützpunkt

Krass wie dämlich manche sind.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass wie dämlich manche sind


Warum glaube ich das nicht? 🤔
Vielleicht weil es streng verboten ist Handys zu benutzen, um nicht geortet zu werden.
Nur die Tschetschenen ( Nationalgarde) und manche Donbasskämpfer ( keine russische Armee) haben welche.
Als Beweis würde ich relativ seltene Videos sehen und wenig Infos aus dem Kampfgebiet .


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum glaube ich das nicht? 🤔
> Vielleicht weil es streng verboten ist Handys zu benutzen, um nicht geortet zu werden.


Das war doch schon am Anfang des Krieges so. Das russische Soldaten ihre Handys mit GPS angelassen haben.
Kann man hier alles lesen im Thread.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war doch schon am Anfang des Krieges so. Das russische Soldaten ihre Handys mit GPS angelassen haben.
> Kann man hier alles lesen im Thread.



Dann ist es natürlich so.


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

ich muss leider mal unseren Wachtmeister wieder etwas ärgern.

Es handelt sich um einen Artikel über einen 40 Jährigen Russen, welcher sich gemeldet hat, in die Ukraine in den Krieg zu ziehen.
Es wird gut beschrieben, wie seine Lebensumstände sind, was sein Hauptgrund ist, sich für den Krieg zu melden, aber auch, welche Einstellungen er persönlich zum Töten hat.

Leider ist der ganze Bericht auf russisch, ich werde jetzt nicht alles übersetzen oder zusammenfassen, wer Interesse hat kann gerne eine der übliche Möglichkeiten zum übersetzen nutzen.









						«В убийстве человека нет греха, как и на охоте»: рассказ ненца-оленевода, который едет воевать из-за долгов
					

Ненец и оленевод подписал контракт и едет на Украину, считает, что «нет выбора». Почему он пошел на войну и считает, что убивать — не грех?




					cherta.media


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt nicht alles übersetzen


Ein paar wichtige Passagen wären dennoch wünschenswert, um zu wissen, ob der ganze Artikel überhaupt die Mühe wert ist.
Oder:


Optiki schrieb:


> zusammenfassen


Eines von Beiden bitte, danke!


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

Mist, der Wachtmeister war schneller als sein Schatten.  

die Zusammenfassung des Artikels selbst lautet automatisch übersetzt:


> Alexander* ist ein ehemaliger Rentierzüchter und Fischer, er wurde geboren und verbrachte sein ganzes Leben in einem kleinen Dorf in Yamal. Er ist über 40. Vor einigen Jahren starb sein Reh – im Winter regnete es über der Tundra, die Tiere kamen nicht durch die Eiskruste zum Rentiermoos und verhungerten. Dann verschwand der Fisch plötzlich im Fluss, es gab nichts zu handeln und Kredite abzuzahlen. Im August unterschrieb Alexander einen Vertrag für den Militärdienst und wird in der Ukraine in den Krieg ziehen, er sagt, dass "es keine andere Wahl gab". Er hat keine Angst vor dem Tod, wie er The Line sagte, und glaubt, dass Krieg eine Jagd und Töten keine Sünde ist.



Er beschreibt halt die Problem ist seiner Region, sei es der Klimawandel, die Perspektivlosigkeit und andere Probleme. Weiterhin erzählt er, das er viele Schulden angehäuft hat, wie die Preise gestiegen sind, die Löhne niedrig sind und die Abnahmepreise niedrige sind. Der Dienst an der Waffe ist quasi die einzige Möglichkeit seine Schulden zu begleichen. Er sagt sogar, das er am Anfang für die Ukraine war und dann begriffen hat, das sie viele Jahre geschossen haben. Er geht dann allgemein auf seine Wahrnehmung gegenüber den Ukrainer ein und dann wie er denkst, die ganze Region/Stadt darüber denkt. Im letzten Absatz geht er auf seine Religion ein und wie er zum Töten von Menschen steht.


----------



## Tschetan (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mist, der Wachmeister war schneller als sein Schatten.
> 
> die Zusammenfassung des Artikels selbst lautet automatisch übersetzt:
> 
> ...



Opti, eine hübsche Geschichte, die alle Klischees bedient. 😉
Warum sollte sie wahr sein?
Abgesehen davon, das der Nemze die Ukraine kennt .

Mal durchgelesen. 
Tüchtige Räuberpistole, aber so muß es in Russland sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Im letzten Absatz geht er auf seine Religion ein und wie er zum Töten von Menschen steht.


Wie steht er denn dazu?


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie wahr sein?


Dann belege doch bitte das Gegenteil, Herr Faktenchecker.
Gibt es irgendwelche Berichte, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist?

Falls ja, dann raus damit.
Falls nein, dann halte dich zurück!

Und wehe hier wird jetzt wieder der gute, alte besch****ne "_whataboutism_" ausgepackt.

Konkrete Vorwürfe und in dem Zuge konkrete Fragen, erfordern auch konkrete Antworten!


----------



## Optiki (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie steht er denn dazu?


Ich als Sprachgenie und Meister des Buchstabensalates bin wieder gefragt, etwas gut wiederzugeben.

Laut dem Artikel ist für seine Religion das Töten keine Sünde. Weshalb auch viele Leute aus dem "Norden" deswegen am Krieg teil nehmen, wobei nicht genauer definiert ist, ob das nur der aktuelle Krieg gemeint ist, er selbst war wohl auch schon im zweiten Tschetschenienkrieg. Er berichtet davon, dass sie auf Jagt gehen, Tiere schlachten, dabei oft Blut sehen und es auch trinken. Dann wird gesagt, dass wohl bei den Nenzen, es keine Familien gibt, wo nicht jemand unter Alkohol oder im Straßenkampf getötet wurde. Was bei ersterem genau gemeint ist, kann ich leider nicht genau sagen. Generell scheinen Messer ein häufige Tötungsinstrument zu sein. Er sagt dann zusammenfassend, dass ein Mord auf die leichte Schulter genommen wird. Zwar ist es keine Sünde jemanden zu töten, aber eine Person auf der Straße zu lassen oder ohne Hilfe zurück zu lassen schon.

-----

Für mich klingt das halt so, wie ein Wertsystem was bei diesem "Volk" in deren Religion eingebettet ist. Ein Mord ist ok, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen, dagegen hilft man Leuten in Not, die um Hilfe bitten. Wahrscheinlich ist dort auch nicht die Zeit/Bedingungen gewesen um ewig einem Toten nachzutrauern bzw. ewige Streitigkeiten auszutragen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du kommst mit solchen Geschichten, während wir das erlebt haben.


Kann ja sein, auch wenn es etwas ungewöhnlich ist, das du zu fast jeder Situation in diesem Konflikt ein mehr oder weniger - zumeist weniger - passendes Erlebnis in deinem Verwandtenkreis hast.

Es hat jedoch so oder nichts mit meinem Gleichnis zu tun, da sich dein Sohn - falls wahr - in einer klar unterlegenen und nicht in einer Pattsituation mit dem Räuber befunden hätte.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. September 2022)

Ich poste das jetzt nur, weil wir alle hier das hier ja letztens schon einmal gesehen hatten, uns aber das dicke Ende vorenthalten wurde. nicht wahr, Tsche...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567216121048080386

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2022)

Falls es so stimmt, was Davydov heute in seinem Video zum Frontverlauf um Cherson im Süden berichtet, dann scheint langsam etwas Bewegung in den Frontverlauf zu kommen und das, welch Wunder aber auch, nicht unbedingt zu Gunsten russischen Nicht-Dragonball Z-Krieger:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jGLHaM0iCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber hey!
Vermutlich erzählen uns da bald unsere beiden Kreml "Armeeexperten" hier im Thread wieder, wieso das alles ein ausgeklügelter Plan der russischen Armee ist, sich im Süden langsam aber stetig hinter den Dnejpr zurücktreiben zu lassen, um von da aus dann der ukrainischen Armee eine "Falle" zu stellen, oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

"langsam" und "etwas" scheint mir dezent untertrieben. bestätigt aber auch quasi 1:1, was ich heute nachmittag schon vermittelt habe. auch wenn "meine quellen" mitunter etwas schräg anmuten, die wissen, wovon sie reden.
aber ja, warten wir mal unsere(n) experten ab.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Falls es so stimmt, was Davydov heute in seinem Video zum Frontverlauf um Cherson im Süden berichtet, dann scheint langsam etwas Bewegung in den Frontverlauf zu kommen und das, welch Wunder aber auch, nicht unbedingt zu Gunsten russischen Nicht-Dragonball Z-Krieger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich der Flugpilot als Militäranalyst?
Ich mag ihn und verstehe ihn, aber er liegt häufig, meist. Meilenweit daneben.
Wenn du bisschen mehr militärischen Sachverstand suchst, empfehle ich Dima, der überwiegend richtig liegt.
Aber der ist ein Weißsrusse...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmji05E0-pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schaue mehrere Seiten und bilde mir meine Meinung und da sehe ich keinen ," Vormarsch" ukrainischerTruppen, aber viele Opfer.
Über offene Pampa, ohne Deckung aus der Luft, ist ein scheitern sicher.


----------



## Optiki (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du bisschen mehr militärischen Sachverstand suchst, empfehle ich Dima, der überwiegend richtig liegt.
> Aber der ist ein Weißsrusse...
> 
> 
> ...


Schön, nach mehreren Tagen hast du endlich mal deine Quelle offen gelegt.


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Schön, nach mehreren Tagen hast du endlich mal deine Quelle offen gelegt.


Damit hätte ich auch gezögert, zumal der Kanal im Grunde lediglich eine Aggregation russischer Quellen vornimmt.

Immerhin schlägt der Betreiber ab und zu durchaus mal vorsichtig-skeptische Töne an, aber der Tenor ist doch schon einigermaßen pro-russisch. Ob aus Überzeugung oder weil er keinen Besuch von Lukaschenkos Knüppelgarde bekommen will, kann man aus der Ferne natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Schön, nach mehreren Tagen hast du endlich mal deine Quelle offen gelegt.



Eine von mehreren.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich auch gezögert, zumal der Kanal im Grunde lediglich eine Aggregation russischer Quellen vornimmt.
> 
> Immerhin schlägt der Betreiber ab und zu durchaus mal vorsichtig-skeptische Töne an, aber der Tenor ist doch schon einigermaßen pro-russisch. Ob aus Überzeugung oder weil er keinen Besuch von Lukaschenkos Knüppelgarde bekommen will, kann man aus der Ferne natürlich nicht beurteilen.



Gibt es irgendwo Quellen die nicht irgendwie Partei sind ?


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Wenn es nicht ernst wäre, müsste man ja eigentlich darüber lachen:
aus nTV:
_+++ 12:21 Russland meldet Eroberung von Dorf im Osten der Ukraine +++_
_Russische Truppen haben nach Angaben des Verteidigungsministeriums in Moskau die Siedlung Kodema im Osten der Ukraine erobert. Der Ort hat weniger als 600 Einwohner. Er liegt in einem Gebiet, dass von pro-russischen Separatisten beansprucht wird._

Also - nur damit ich das richtig verstehe - eine Armee mit über 1 Mio. Mann sieht sich genötigt, die Eroberung eines 600 Seelendorf übers Ministerium als Erfolg zu vermelden?

Wow, bin ja jetzt echt beeindruckt.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

mal ne ganz andere frage: das amerik. Lend-Lease-Programm ist noch gar nicht gestartet, hab ich gerade gelesen? holy moly...


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> mal ne ganz andere frage: das amerik. Lend-Lease-Programm ist noch gar nicht gestartet, hab ich gerade gelesen? holy moly...


Es nennt sich Lend-lease 2022, ist aber eigentlich dem Fiskaljahr 2023 zugeordnet.
Im Prinzip spielt es (fast) keine Rolle, es ist eher ein Thema, aus welchen Budget das Geld bzw. die Ausrüstung zu Verfügung gestellt wird.
Die USA haben sich auch ohne dem Lend-Lease-Act bisher nicht lumpen lassen.








						Biden Signs Lend-Lease Act to Supply More Security Assistance to Ukraine
					

President Joe Biden signed into law the Ukraine Democracy Defense Lend-Lease Act of 2022, which authorizes the administration, through fiscal year 2023, to lend or lease military equipment to Ukraine



					www.defense.gov


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also - nur damit ich das richtig verstehe - eine Armee mit über 1 Mio. Mann sieht sich genötigt, die Eroberung eines 600 Seelendorf übers Ministerium als Erfolg zu vermelden?



Kodema ist ein sehr wichtiger strategischer Punkt  wie auch Pisky, oder früher Popasnaja.
Es wurde eben auch erbittert und mit hohen Verlusten verteidigt.

Es könnte passieren, das wir mehrere Angriffsrichtungen erleben.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Wirklich der Flugpilot als Militäranalyst?
> Ich mag ihn und verstehe ihn, aber er liegt häufig, meist. Meilenweit daneben.
> ...


Stell dir vor, Davydov auch, der durchforstet neben ukrainischen Quellen auch die der russischen Seite und oh welch ein Wunder, bzgl. der Frontverläufe lag er bis dato meist gar nicht so weit ab der Entwicklung.

Aber sicher, Dima ist 110%ig besser, weil wie schon geschrieben wurde, eigentlich nur die russische Sicht aus russischen Quellen bedient.

Aber bitte, mach ruhig weiter Märchenstunde, wenigstens bist du jetzt ja mal damit rausgerückt, woher du deine Märchen so beziehst.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kodema ist ein sehr wichtiger strategischer Punkt  wie auch Pisky, oder früher Popasnaja.
> Es wurde eben auch erbittert und mit hohen Verlusten verteidigt.


Aha, strategisch wichtig?
Ein Ort ohne nennenswerte Infrastruktur und irgendwelchen maßgeblichen Straßenverbindungen in the middle of nowhere?
Na denn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Nur so als Ergänzung:
Irgendwelche militärischen Ereignisse in der Pampa dort sind bestenfalls taktisch wichtig.
Strategisch wichtig wäre z. B. ein präventiver Kernwaffeneinsatz über Russland.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, strategisch wichtig?
> Ein Ort ohne nennenswerte Infrastruktur und irgendwelchen maßgeblichen Straßenverbindungen in the middle of nowhere?
> Na denn...


Na irgendwas muss er uns hier doch für den Kreml als "Erfolg" verkaufen können, wo die in den letzten Wochen immer raher werden.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, strategisch wichtig?
> Ein Ort ohne nennenswerte Infrastruktur und irgendwelchen maßgeblichen Straßenverbindungen in the middle of nowhere?
> Na denn...
> 
> ...



Kodema hat den Zugang nach Bachmut aus diese Richtung versperrt.
Im Prinzip dringen die Russen am liebsten von mehreren Seiten in Städte ein, was eigene Verluste reduziert.
Dauert länger und macht es leichter.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na irgendwas muss er uns hier doch für den Kreml als "Erfolg" verkaufen können, wo die in den letzten Wochen immer raher werden.



Um diese Dorf seit mehreren Wochen halten zu können, pumpen die Ukrainer  ihre Soldaten hinein.
Böse gesagt schicken sie die Jungs in einen Ofen zum verheizen.
Das ist für mich sinnlos.
Statische Kriegsführung, läßt dem Gegner jede Gestaltungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

lenkt tschetan etwa schon wieder vom thema ab? aber keine sorge, die wagner-nazi-gang dort in Kodema wird schon noch entnazifiziert.


----------



## Optiki (7. September 2022)

In dem Fall würde ich das nicht sagen, weil die Stadt und die Eroberung hat er ja nicht ins Spiel gebracht. 

Ich frage mich aktuell, ob die Russen wohl das Lager in Balakliya komplett leer geräumt haben, welches sie vor Monaten so stolz präsentiert haben.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

k, habs nicht so genau verfolgt, aber bei ihm zuerst gesehen. ist aber eh grad kein schwerpunkt, glaub ich.

edit, hab mir jetzt mal ne karte geholt - kodema liegt im so von charkiv & balakliya. bis vorhin noch nie was gelesen von. ^^

in Balakliya scheinen sie einfach mal alles liegen gelassen zu haben, was noch da war.


----------



## Optiki (7. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> in Balakliya scheinen sie einfach mal alles liegen gelassen zu haben, was noch da war.


Ich glaube ich habe die Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566514754251882498

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sieht so aus als wäre ein größeres Lager dort in die Luft geflogen.


----------



## Tekkla (7. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Strategisch wichtig wäre z. B. ein präventiver Kernwaffeneinsatz über Russland.


Mit solchen Sätzen triggerst du nur wieder die Kremlinge. Die verdrehen das zu: "Man sollte Atomwaffen gegen Russland benutzen." Was du ja nicht gemeint hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit solchen Sätzen triggerst du nur wieder die Kremlinge. Die verdrehen das zu: "Man sollte Atomwaffen gegen Russland benutzen." Was du ja nicht gemeint hast.


Nun ja, wer in russischen Talkshows begeistert davon schwadroniert endlich mal "präventiv" Kernwaffeneinsätze über NATO-Staaten zu vollführen, muss halt damit leben, dass die selbigen dann strategisch ggf. "präventiv" über Russland stattfinden könnten.


----------



## Tekkla (7. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, wer in russischen Talkshows begeistert davon schwadroniert endlich mal "präventiv" Kernwaffeneinsätze über NATO-Staaten zu vollführen, muss halt damit leben, dass die selbigen dann strategisch ggf. "präventiv" über Russland stattfinden könnten.


Auch wieder wahr. Das Dumme daran ist nur, dass wir hier beide Seiten sehen und differenzieren können, während man den Russen nur vorgekaute Propaganda gibt. Da wird dann die eigentliche Reaktion auf deren Schwachsinn dort zur Bestätigung für ihr Handeln.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

Ein paar Eindrücken von Cherson.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/
		


Vielleicht glaubt man der "Post"?


----------



## Optiki (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht glaubt man der "Post"?


Ich kann den Artikel nicht lesen, gibt doch mal grob wieder, was da so steht und was uns das beweist.


----------



## Tschetan (7. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann den Artikel nicht lesen, gibt doch mal grob wieder, was da so steht und was uns das beweist.






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/
		


"Die Soldaten sagten, ihnen fehle die Artillerie, die nötig sei, um Russlands verschanzte Streitkräfte zu verdrängen, und beschrieben eine gähnende technologische Lücke zu ihren besser ausgerüsteten Gegnern. Die Interviews lieferten einige der ersten direkten Berichte über einen Vorstoß zur Rückeroberung eroberter Gebiete, die so sensibel sind, dass ukrainische Militärkommandanten Reportern den Besuch der Frontlinien untersagt haben.

Auch die russische elektronische Kriegsführung stellte eine ständige Bedrohung dar. Soldaten beschrieben, wie sie ihre Schichten beendeten und ihre Telefone einschalteten, um Familienmitglieder anzurufen oder ihnen eine SMS zu schreiben – eine Entscheidung, die sofort russisches Artilleriefeuer auf sich zog.
„Wenn wir Mobiltelefone oder Radio einschalten, können sie unsere Anwesenheit sofort erkennen“, sagte Denys. „Und dann geht das Schießen los.“

Ihor hatte vor dem russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine am 24. Februar keine militärische Erfahrung. Er verdiente seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Verkauf von Tierfutter an Schweine- und Kuhfarmen. Sein Nachfolger als Zugführer habe auch keine vorherige militärische Erfahrung, sagte er.

Russlands Orlan-Drohnen deckten ukrainische Stellungen aus mehr als einem Kilometer Höhe auf, sagten sie, eine Höhe, die bedeutete, dass sie nie das Summen der Flugzeuge hörten, die ihre Bewegungen verfolgten.

Russische Panzer tauchten aus neu errichteten Zementbefestigungen auf, um Infanterie mit großkalibriger Artillerie zu sprengen, sagten die verwundeten ukrainischen Soldaten. Die Fahrzeuge würden dann unter den Betonunterständen zurückweichen, abgeschirmt von Mörser- und Raketenbeschuss.
Gegenbatterie-Radarsysteme erkannten und lokalisierten automatisch Ukrainer, die mit Projektilen auf die Russen zielten, und entfesselten als Reaktion ein Trommelfeuer von Artilleriefeuer.
Russische Hacker-Tools entführten die Drohnen ukrainischer Betreiber, die sahen, wie ihre Flugzeuge hilflos hinter den feindlichen Linien davontrieben.

Oleksandr sagte, das russische Artilleriefeuer sei unerbittlich gewesen. „Sie haben uns die ganze Zeit geschlagen“, sagte er. „Wenn wir drei Mörser abfeuern, feuern sie 20 zurück.“
Die ukrainischen Soldaten sagten, sie müssten ihre Munition sorgfältig rationieren, aber selbst wenn sie feuerten, hätten sie Probleme, Ziele zu treffen. "Wenn Sie die Koordinaten angeben, sollten sie genau sein, aber das ist es nicht", sagte er und bemerkte, dass seine Ausrüstung aus dem Jahr 1989 stammte."


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

und jetzt bitte noch _deine_ schlußfolgerungen dazu bzw. daraus.



Spoiler: Artikel in Gänze



Verwundete ukrainische Soldaten fordern hohen Tribut bei der Offensive in Cherson​

*SÜDUKRAINE* - In schwach beleuchteten Krankenhauszimmern in der Südukraine berichteten Soldaten mit abgetrennten Gliedmaßen, Schrapnellwunden, zerschundenen Händen und zertrümmerten Gelenken von den einseitigen Nachteilen, denen ihre Einheiten in den ersten Tagen einer neuen Offensive zur Vertreibung der russischen Streitkräfte aus der strategisch wichtigen Stadt Cherson ausgesetzt waren.

Die Soldaten sagten, ihnen fehle die Artillerie, die sie bräuchten, um die verschanzten russischen Streitkräfte zu vertreiben, und sie beschrieben eine gähnende technologische Kluft zu ihren besser ausgerüsteten Gegnern. Die Interviews lieferten einige der ersten direkten Berichte über einen Vorstoß zur Rückeroberung von Gebieten, der so heikel ist, dass die ukrainischen Militärkommandeure Reportern den Besuch der Frontlinien untersagt haben.

"Sie haben alles gegen uns eingesetzt", sagte Denys, ein 33-jähriger ukrainischer Soldat, dessen Einheit nach einem langen Sperrfeuer aus Streubomben, Phosphormunition und Mörsern aus einem von den Russen gehaltenen Dorf zurückfiel. "Wer kann einen solchen Angriff schon fünf Stunden lang überleben", sagte er.

Denys und acht weitere ukrainische Soldaten aus sieben verschiedenen Einheiten lieferten seltene Beschreibungen der Gegenoffensive in Cherson im Süden, der ehrgeizigsten Militäroperation Kiews seit der Vertreibung der russischen Truppen am Rande der Hauptstadt im Frühjahr. Wie bei der Schlacht um Kiew ist der Erfolg der Ukraine kaum gesichert, und die Schilderungen der Soldaten deuten darauf hin, dass ein langer Kampf mit vielen weiteren Opfern bevorsteht.

"Wir haben fünf Menschen für jeden verloren, den sie getötet haben", sagte Ihor, ein 30-jähriger Zugführer, der sich am Rücken verletzte, als der Panzer, in dem er fuhr, in einen Graben stürzte.

Ihor hatte vor dem Einmarsch Russlands in die Ukraine am 24. Februar keine militärische Erfahrung. Er verdiente seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Verkauf von Tierfutter an Schweine- und Kuhfarmen. Sein Nachfolger als Zugführer hat ebenfalls keine militärische Erfahrung, sagte er.

Die Soldaten wurden auf Tragen und in Rollstühlen befragt, da sie sich von den Verletzungen erholten, die sie bei der Offensive in der vergangenen Woche erlitten hatten. Einige sprachen unter der Bedingung der Anonymität, um disziplinarische Maßnahmen zu vermeiden. Andere, wie Denys und Ihor, willigten ein, nur ihre Vornamen zu nennen. Die meisten sprachen jedoch ganz offen über die Nachteile, denen sie ausgesetzt sind.

Russlands Orlan-Drohnen hätten ukrainische Stellungen aus einer Höhe von mehr als einem Kilometer über ihren Köpfen aufgedeckt, sagten sie, was bedeutete, dass sie das Summen der Flugzeuge, die ihre Bewegungen verfolgten, nie hörten.

Russische Panzer tauchten aus neu errichteten Betonbefestigungen auf, um die Infanterie mit großkalibriger Artillerie zu beschießen, so die verwundeten ukrainischen Soldaten. Die Fahrzeuge zogen sich dann unter die Betonbunker zurück, wo sie vor Mörser- und Raketenbeschuss geschützt waren.

Radarsysteme zur Batterieabwehr entdeckten und orteten automatisch ukrainische Soldaten, die die Russen mit Geschossen beschossen, und lösten daraufhin ein Artilleriefeuer aus.

Russische Hacker haben die Drohnen der ukrainischen Operateure gekapert, die ihre Flugzeuge hilflos hinter den feindlichen Linien treiben sahen.

Die Ukraine hat die Berichterstattung über die Offensive unterbunden, was zu einem Informationsrückstand an einem potenziell entscheidenden Wendepunkt in dem fast siebenmonatigen Konflikt führte.

Als Ihor diese Woche mit seinem Kalaschnikow-Gewehr auf russische Soldaten schoss, sagte er, es sei das erste Mal gewesen, dass er auf ein menschliches Wesen geschossen habe. "Du denkst an nichts", sagte er. "Du verstehst: Wenn du es nicht tust, werden sie es tun.

Trotz der Herausforderungen will Ihor an die Front zurückkehren, sobald er wieder gesund ist. "Meine Leute sind dort. Wie kann ich sie verlassen?", sagte er.

Andere Soldaten werden nicht auf das Schlachtfeld zurückkehren.

Oleksandr, ein 28-jähriger ehemaliger Bauarbeiter, verlor während der Gegenoffensive letzte Woche seinen Arm durch eine Mörserexplosion. Am Sonntag zuckte er in seinem Krankenhausbett vor Phantomschmerzen zusammen und sagte, er fühle ein Stechen in den Fingern und der Hand, die nicht mehr mit seinem Körper verbunden seien.

Oleksandr sagte, der russische Artilleriebeschuss sei unerbittlich gewesen. "Sie haben uns einfach die ganze Zeit beschossen", sagte er. "Wenn wir drei Mörser abfeuern, feuern sie 20 zurück.

Die ukrainischen Soldaten sagten, dass sie ihren Munitionseinsatz sorgfältig rationieren mussten, aber selbst wenn sie feuerten, hatten sie Schwierigkeiten, die Ziele zu treffen. "Wenn man die Koordinaten angibt, sollte das eigentlich genau sein, aber das ist es nicht", sagte er und merkte an, dass seine Ausrüstung aus dem Jahr 1989 stamme.

Oleksandr war vor dem Krieg noch nie nach Cherson gereist, aber er sagte, das Ziel, die russischen Invasoren zu vertreiben, sei es wert, ein Glied zu opfern. "Es ist unser Land", sagte er.

Präsident Wolodymyr Zelenskij erklärte, die ukrainischen Streitkräfte hätten zwei Dörfer in der Region Cherson zurückerobert, und einer seiner Mitarbeiter postete ein Bild, auf dem zu sehen ist, wie die ukrainische Flagge am Wochenende über dem Dorf Vysokopillya gehisst wird.

"Die ukrainischen Flaggen kehren an die Orte zurück, an denen sie sein sollten", sagte Zelensky in einer Videoansprache. Es war jedoch nicht möglich, die Fortschritte der ukrainischen Streitkräfte bei der Vertreibung der russischen Invasoren aus Cherson zu beurteilen.

Die Region, die zu Beginn des Krieges von Russland erobert wurde, ist ein wichtiger Teil der vom russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin angestrebten "Landbrücke" zur Krim, der Halbinsel, die Russland 2014 völkerrechtswidrig erobert und annektiert hat.

Wie blutig der Kampf auch sein mag, die ukrainischen Soldaten sagten, sie sähen keine Alternative.

"Wenn wir sie nicht aufhalten, werden sie unsere Leute einfach vergewaltigen und ermorden, wie sie es überall sonst auch getan haben", sagte Oleksandrs Zimmergenosse im Krankenhaus, ein 49-jähriger Wehrpflichtiger, der mit seinem Spitznamen "Pinochet" angesprochen werden wollte.

Pinochet sagte, sein Knie sei durch ein Schrapnell von einer Mörsergranate zertrümmert worden, die abgefeuert wurde, nachdem eine Drohne ihn bei der Gegenoffensive in der vergangenen Woche entdeckt hatte. Er sagte, die ukrainischen Verluste seien zwar beträchtlich, aber die Seite, die eine Offensive startet, verliere immer mehr Soldaten.

"Daran können wir nichts ändern", sagte Pinochet. "Und wir können immer noch gewinnen."

Auch die russische elektronische Kriegsführung stellt eine ständige Bedrohung dar. Soldaten berichteten, dass sie ihre Schicht beendeten und ihre Telefone einschalteten, um Familienmitglieder anzurufen oder ihnen eine SMS zu schicken - eine Entscheidung, die sofort russischen Artilleriebeschuss nach sich zog.

"Wenn wir Handys oder Funkgeräte einschalten, können sie unsere Anwesenheit sofort erkennen", sagte Denys. "Und dann geht das Schießen los."

Trotz des Verbots von Medienbesuchen an der Frontlinie gab es Anzeichen dafür, dass sich Russlands Griff auf Cherson lockern könnte.


In einer Erklärung vom Montag teilte eine vom Kreml unterstützte Besatzungsbehörde mit, dass die Pläne für ein inszeniertes Referendum in der Region Cherson, ein Vorläufer der russischen Annexion, aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Eis gelegt worden seien. Die russische Erklärung wurde später zurückgenommen, aber sie stimmte die Ukrainer optimistisch und deutete darauf hin, dass die Gegenoffensive die Russen zumindest etwas aus dem Konzept gebracht hat.

Kiew hofft, dass die Gegenoffensive in Cherson die Moral des Landes stärkt und den westlichen Regierungen zeigt, dass sich ihre milliardenschwere Wirtschafts- und Militärhilfe auszahlt, auch wenn die Sanktionen gegen Russland die Energiepreise und die Inflation in die Höhe getrieben und die Angst vor einem noch teureren Winter geschürt haben.

Die ukrainischen Behauptungen über die Rückeroberung von Dörfern wie Vysokopillya konnten nicht bestätigt werden, obwohl befragte Soldaten sagten, sie seien in der Lage gewesen, in einige zuvor von Russland kontrollierte Dörfer vorzustoßen. Diese Soldaten lehnten es ab, die Namen der Dörfer zu nennen, und beriefen sich dabei auf Anweisungen ihrer Vorgesetzten.

Eine Gruppe von Journalisten der Washington Post, die sich am Montag in die Nähe von Vysokopillya im Norden Chersons begab, wurde von ukrainischen Truppen daran gehindert, das Dorf zu betreten, und konnte sich nicht über dessen Status informieren. Ein örtlicher Beamter sagte, ukrainische und russische Truppen kämpften noch immer um die Kontrolle.

Ein klares Bild der ukrainischen Verluste konnte nicht unabhängig ermittelt werden.

Denys, der aufrecht in seinem Krankenhausbett saß, sagte, fast alle Mitglieder seiner 120 Mann starken Einheit seien verletzt worden, aber nur zwei seien getötet worden.

Ein 25-jähriger Soldat, der wegen Schrapnellwunden behandelt wurde, sagte, dass in seiner Einheit von 100 Soldaten sieben getötet und 20 verletzt worden seien. Ihor, der Zugführer, sagte, dass 16 der 32 Männer unter seinem Kommando verletzt wurden und einer getötet wurde.

Die verletzten ukrainischen Soldaten wurden auf verschiedene Krankenhäuser im Süden der Ukraine verteilt, um die wichtigsten medizinischen Einrichtungen in der Nähe der Region Cherson für die ankommenden Patienten zu entlasten.

Die Post hält die Namen der Krankenhäuser, in denen die Soldaten behandelt werden, zurück, da diese medizinischen Einrichtungen im Laufe des Krieges von den russischen Streitkräften angegriffen wurden.

Am Sonntag geriet ein Krankenhaus in Mykolaiv, einer Stadt in der Nähe von Cherson, unter russischen Beschuss. Die Kinderklinik der Einrichtung wurde so stark beschädigt, dass sie nicht mehr funktionsfähig war.

Rob Lee, Militäranalyst am Foreign Policy Research Institute, ist der Ansicht, dass die Ukraine angesichts der weitaus größeren Streitkräfte Moskaus sicherstellen muss, dass sie über eine ausreichend große Kampftruppe verfügt, um den russischen Vormarsch im Osten abzuwehren.

"Wenn sie schwere Verluste erleiden und dies über einen längeren Zeitraum anhält, kann dies zu einem Problem werden", so Lee.

Die Tatsache, dass die Ukraine auf unerfahrene Soldaten angewiesen ist, stellt ebenfalls eine Schwachstelle dar, die jedoch nicht nur die ukrainischen Streitkräfte betrifft.

Zu Beginn des Konflikts kämpften Russland und die Ukraine mit professionellen Militäreinheiten. Nach schweren Verlusten in der östlichen Donbass-Region begannen beide Seiten mit dem Einsatz von Freiwilligen- oder Reservisteneinheiten mit weniger Erfahrung.

Die Gegenoffensive in Cherson stellt die ukrainischen Streitkräfte nun auf eine neue Probe, so Lee.

Die ukrainischen Soldaten, die sich in den letzten Monaten mit den Russen angelegt haben, haben neue Erfahrungen auf dem Schlachtfeld gesammelt, "aber ein Großteil dieser Erfahrung bestand wahrscheinlich darin, defensive Positionen zu halten", sagte er. "Offensive Operationen sind weitaus schwieriger und erfordern Zeit und Training".

Das rege Treiben in den Krankenhäusern machte deutlich, dass die Soldaten nicht allein kämpften. Ärzte, Krankenschwestern und Krankenhauspersonal arbeiteten rund um die Uhr, um den großen Zustrom verwundeter Soldaten zu versorgen. Eine Krankenschwester schmuggelte ein Kätzchen in die Trauma-Einheit für einen Soldaten namens Oleh, der das Kätzchen von der Front gerettet hatte, nachdem seine Mutter von einem Granatsplitter getötet worden war.

Freiwillige brachten Toilettenartikel, darunter Zahnbürsten und Deodorant, und Taschen mit neuer Kleidung für die Soldaten, die von den Ärzten mit einer Schere durch ihre Hemden und Hosen geschnitten wurden, um ihre Wunden freizulegen.

Jeder Soldat sagte, es sei unmöglich vorherzusagen, wann Cherson befreit werden könne, und viele sagten, es hänge davon ab, wann die Ukrainer genügend Artillerie von den Alliierten erhielten.

Als ein Soldat sich unsicher zeigte, ob die Gegenoffensive den hohen Tribut wert sei, den sie gefordert hat, sagte Oleksandr, der sich einen Ruf als "Krankenhauskomiker" erworben hat, es sei wichtig, eine positive Einstellung zu bewahren.

"Man muss Witze machen, um sich bei Laune zu halten. Wir können diese Einstellung haben, weil wir Ukrainer sind", sagte er. "Wir sind nett, wenn man uns nicht anfasst.



_Steve Hendrix in der ukrainischen Region Cherson und Isabelle Khurshudyan in Tiflis, Georgien, haben zu diesem Bericht beigetragen._​(Originalartikel)



für mich ist da jetzt nichts wirklich überraschendes zu lesen. Den ganzen unteren Abschnitt hast Du doch sicher der Länge des Artikels wegen weggelassen?  

sowas hier z.B.:


> Als ein Soldat sich unsicher zeigte, ob die Gegenoffensive den hohen Tribut wert sei, den sie gefordert hat, sagte Oleksandr, der sich einen Ruf als "Krankenhauskomiker" erworben hat, es sei wichtig, eine positive Einstellung zu bewahren.
> 
> "Man muss Witze machen, um sich bei Laune zu halten. Wir können diese Einstellung haben, weil wir Ukrainer sind", sagte er. "Wir sind nett, wenn man uns nicht anfasst.​


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die Soldaten sagten, ihnen fehle die Artillerie, die nötig sei, um Russlands verschanzte Streitkräfte zu verdrängen, und beschrieben eine gähnende technologische Lücke zu ihren besser ausgerüsteten Gegnern. Die Interviews lieferten einige der ersten direkten Berichte über einen Vorstoß zur Rückeroberung eroberter Gebiete, die so sensibel sind, dass ukrainische Militärkommandanten Reportern den Besuch der Frontlinien untersagt haben.


Und?
Nicht neu das es der Ukraine an Artillerie mangelt, das wurde hier schon öfter angemerkt und äußert die Ukraine ebenso mit ziemlicher Regelmäßigkeit.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihor hatte vor dem russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine am 24. Februar keine militärische Erfahrung. Er verdiente seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Verkauf von Tierfutter an Schweine- und Kuhfarmen. Sein Nachfolger als Zugführer habe auch keine vorherige militärische Erfahrung, sagte er.


Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn einem der Krieg erklärt wird und man dann vermehrt Männer im wehrfähigen Alter einzieht, das sie dann halt bisweilen auch keine vorangegangenen Erfahrungen, militärischer Art, besitzen.

Frage mal z.B. die Vietnamesen, wie viele Männer dort bis zum Vietnamkrieg keinerlei militärische Erfahrung hatten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russlands Orlan-Drohnen deckten ukrainische Stellungen aus mehr als einem Kilometer Höhe auf, sagten sie, eine Höhe, die bedeutete, dass sie nie das Summen der Flugzeuge hörten, die ihre Bewegungen verfolgten.


Welche zumindest laut Britischen Geheimdienst zunehmend knapper werden.
Dürfte also, sofern Russland sie in den kommenden Monaten nicht irgendwo her aus dem Hut zaubern kann, auch zunehmend weniger ein Problem darstellen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russische Panzer tauchten aus neu errichteten Zementbefestigungen auf, um Infanterie mit großkalibriger Artillerie zu sprengen, sagten die verwundeten ukrainischen Soldaten. Die Fahrzeuge würden dann unter den Betonunterständen zurückweichen, abgeschirmt von Mörser- und Raketenbeschuss.


Auch bereits lange hinlänglich bekannt, das die russische Armee dazu übergegangen ist, sich im eroberten Gebiet einzugraben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gegenbatterie-Radarsysteme erkannten und lokalisierten automatisch Ukrainer, die mit Projektilen auf die Russen zielten, und entfesselten als Reaktion ein Trommelfeuer von Artilleriefeuer.


Nicht neu, Gegenartilleriesysteme sind in den Armeen seit Jahrzehnten Standard und das die Russen eine Überlegenheit bei der Artillerie haben, oh Wunder, haben wir ja bereits hinlänglich festgestellt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russische Hacker-Tools entführten die Drohnen ukrainischer Betreiber, die sahen, wie ihre Flugzeuge hilflos hinter den feindlichen Linien davontrieben.


Ach echt?
Das auch schon seit Beginn des Krieges bekannt, das es der russischen Seite bisweilen auch gelingt Drohnen zu kappern.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Oleksandr sagte, das russische Artilleriefeuer sei unerbittlich gewesen. „Sie haben uns die ganze Zeit geschlagen“, sagte er. „Wenn wir drei Mörser abfeuern, feuern sie 20 zurück.“


Auch nicht neu, das die russische Armee die vergangenen Monate fast permanent mit ihrer Artillerie gefeuert hat, allerdings scheint ihnen da langsam ebenfalls die Munition knapper zu werden, zum einen durch die HIMAR-Agriffe auf Munitionslager und natürlich weil sie seit Monaten wie blöde auf alles ballern, sonst würde man wohl nicht bei den Nordkoreanern, nach Granaten in Millionenmenge, anfragen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die ukrainischen Soldaten sagten, sie müssten ihre Munition sorgfältig rationieren, aber selbst wenn sie feuerten, hätten sie Probleme, Ziele zu treffen.


Auch schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt und geäußert, das die Ukraine keine Munition sowjetischer / russischer Bauart selbst produziert und ihnen daher irgendwann die Munition für entsprechende Systeme ausgehen wird.
Unter anderen genau dadrum drängt die Ukraine ja auch so vehement darauf mehr westliche Militärtechnik zu bekommen, weil sie das selbst natürlich genauso wissen und genau dadrum konnten und können sie, anders als die russische Seite, nicht wie wild auf alles schießen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Wenn Sie die Koordinaten angeben, sollten sie genau sein, aber das ist es nicht", sagte er und bemerkte, dass seine Ausrüstung aus dem Jahr 1989 stammte."


Und das soll uns jetzt was sagen?
Das die Ukraine, nicht durchgängig mit modernen hightech Material bestückt ist?
Ist hinreichend bekannt.
Zudem, von welcher Ausrüstung redet er überhaupt, seiner eigenen als Infanterist, Mörsern, Artillerie, oder worauf bezieht er sich da?


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe die Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder doch nicht?  Tweet kam vor 25 min.


> Russian war correspondents report Russian forces are now leaving Balakleya. This is particularly important as the Russian army kept a very sizeable arsenal in this town. Interesting whose hands it will be in tomorrow.


Dann warten wir mal auf morgen. ^^

edit: ich verlinke es mal, verifizierter Account, Journalist




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567589088022110219

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit @Nightslaver ich orakel mal so, dass sich die ausrüstung in den nächsten tagen ordentlich aufwerten wird, scheint ja doch so einiges liegengeblieben zu sein.


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit solchen Sätzen triggerst du nur wieder die Kremlinge. Die verdrehen das zu: "Man sollte Atomwaffen gegen Russland benutzen." Was du ja nicht gemeint hast.


Nein, natürlich nicht, sorry.
A-Bombe ist die so ziemlich sinnloseste Erfindung der Menschheit.


----------



## behemoth85 (7. September 2022)

Tschetan also deine Darstellungen bzgl des derzeitigen Gegenstoßes spiegeln so ziemlich das Gegenteil wieder was meine Quellen her geben. 

Insgesamt ist die Situation bei den Russen so dass sie in erster Linie ziemlich Schiss haben, und die vielerorts gehäuften Meldungen von in Panik fliehenden Russen nicht gerade aus der Luft gegriffen sind. 

Die Kämpfe dauern an und von iwelchen Verlusten auf der ukrainischen Seite die den ganzen Gegenstoß bedrohen könnten, ist bislang nirgendwo die Rede außer in deinen Schilderungen und selbst erdachten Prognosen. 

Da dein Bild weit abseits dessen ist was dort wirklich passiert, würde ich dir mal im Guten empfehlen deine Quellen zu hinterfragen und sie zu vergleichen. Andernfalls muss man annehmen dass du einfach nur ein Ignorant bist der sich die Tatsachen zerlegt.


----------



## Optiki (7. September 2022)

Der Artikel stellt mehr oder weniger dar, was ich vorher gedacht habe. Nur weil man jedem, der bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist, in eine Uniform steckt, wird aus ihm noch lange kein Soldat in der kurzen Zeit, jedoch werden die Ukrainer durch ihre Lage motiviert.
Wie bereits geschrieben, wäre ich persönlich da nicht so in den Kampf gezogen, mit den Einschränkungen beim Material.

Was sie Verluste angeht, war damit zu rechnen, dass der Preis hoch ist. Dass sie da teilweise mit normalen Fahrzeugen oder kaum gepanzerte Fahrzeugen hineingehen, macht es wahrscheinlich nicht besser.
Ich würde trotzdem sagen, die Zahlen des russischen Mod sind mal wieder komplett übertrieben. Es war bekannt, dass die russische Verteidigung von sehr viel Artillerie gehalten wird. Um Kherson zeigen die Russen also jetzt die Qualitäten, die sie laut @Tschetan überall haben sollten, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überall haben.
Trotzdem verlieren sie ähnlich viel Raum, wie sie selbst in den letzten 2 Monaten gewonnen haben.

Ich will keine Einschätzung darüber machen, was das Ziel dieser Offensive ist und wie sie ausgehen wird, dazu habe ich auch schon viele verschiedene Sachen gelesen.

Allgemein zum gesamten Krieg würde ich rein vom Gefühl sagen, beide Seiten zeigen teils weitreichende Schwächen und Probleme auf.
Um es mal an einem Beispiel zu beschreiben, auf der einen Seiten beschreiben russische Soldaten, wie sie ihre Klamotten selber kaufen mussten und wie schlecht deren Ausbildung ist, dass sie nichts vom geplanten Angriff wussten und dann auf der Fahrt von der Krim aus liegen geblieben sind und so den ersten Gegenschlägen entgehen und auf der anderen Seite beschreibt ein ukrainischer General beim Kiev Indepentdent, dass er nach Kriegsbeginn nach Mykolaiv kam und dort noch nicht mal Befestigungen oder Checkpoints waren. Ich glaube, das beschreibt den Krieg ganz gut.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> [...] auf der einen Seiten beschreiben russische Soldaten


krass.


----------



## behemoth85 (7. September 2022)

Das ist keine Offensive, oder eine über die man sich streiten könnte. Es sind gehäufte operative Manöver aus der Defensive heraus um russische Verbände, wie zB die Reserve, ins Spiel zu ziehen. Pontons, Brücken und Vororte sind Ziele, aber keine glorreichen Eroberungen oder so denn von den ist man weit entfernt. 

Zu den Verlusten lässt sich gerade wenig sagen, aber so wie ich hörte schauen sich die Ukrainer die Karten an, gucken wo es sich lohnt zuzuschlagen und bringen den Russen weiterhin große Verluste. Man sieht zb von iwelchen Wagnern oder Seperatisten ab weil sie die Artillerie Monition nichteinmal wert sind, und zwingt die Russen wie gesagt lieber zu großen Truppenbewegungen in für sie verdammt ungünstige Positionen wo morgen dann gekämpft wird. So ungefähr das Ziel dieser Offensiven.

Dass die Russen jetzt besser kämpfen und nicht alle ihre Vorgesetzten inkompetente Idioten sind ist auch Fakt. Auch wenn sie nicht mehr so offensiv aggieren können unterschätzen sie die ukrainische Armee kein bisschen mehr. Was auch Fakt ist ist dass die Stimmung bei den Russen vielerorts bereits bei Null ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der Artikel stellt mehr oder weniger dar, was ich vorher gedacht habe. Nur weil man jedem, der bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist, in eine Uniform steckt, wird aus ihm noch lange kein Soldat in der kurzen Zeit, jedoch werden die Ukrainer durch ihre Lage motiviert.
> Wie bereits geschrieben, wäre ich persönlich da nicht so in den Kampf gezogen, mit den Einschränkungen beim Material.
> 
> Was sie Verluste angeht, war damit zu rechnen, dass der Preis hoch ist. Dass sie da teilweise mit normalen Fahrzeugen oder kaum gepanzerte Fahrzeugen hineingehen, macht es wahrscheinlich nicht besser.
> ...



Die russische Armee steht grundsätzlich vor dem recht gleichen Problem wie die ukrainische, sie hat, auch durch die schweren Verluste in den ersten paar Wochen und Kriegsmonaten im Donbass, nicht mehr das Material und die Mannstärke um auf einer über 1000km langen Front mehrere Abschnitte mit ihren Ressourcen und Reserven zur Abwehr von konzentrieten ukrainischen Angriffen zu bedienen und dann auch noch ihre Offensive im Donbass, mit der Intensität der letzten paar Monate, fortzusetzen. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist nur, es fehlt der Ukraine zwar an schweren Material, aber sie steht nicht vor dem Problem das es ihr die Mannstärke fehlt, um die Front zu besetzen.
Bei der russischen Armee ist es genau anders herrum, man hat noch ausreichend schweres Materil (Panzer, Artillere, etc.), aber es fehlt massiv an Infanterie und auch an Personal für das schwere Gerät.

Das macht die Ukraine sich ihrerseits jetzt zu nutze, sie hat die letzten paar Monate größere Verbände und Material im Süden zusammengezogen, zusammen mit einer nicht ganz unerheblichen Menge der Waffen, welche sie aus dem Westen erhalten hat.

Sie baut an zwei maximal weit auseinanderliegenden Punkten der Front begrenzten Druck auf, im Süden, wo die russische Abwehr verhältnismäßig schwach ist, da der überwiegende Teil der russischen Truppen im Donbass massiert wurde und um Charkiw, wo man zuletzt von russischer Seite bis vor ein paar Wochen verstärkt versucht hatte in die Offensive zu gehen.

Dabei hat Charkiw sehr wahrscheinlich kein weitreichendes offensives Ziel, dient nur dazu Durck auf die Front aufzubauen, maximal die russischen Truppen aus ihren aktuellen Stellungen etwas zurück zu drängen und so die russische Generalität vor eine Entscheidung zu stellen, wo sie ihre sehr begrenzten Ressorucen und Resserven nutzen will.

Dabei ist von ukrainischer Seite wohl klar einkalkuliert, dass für die Front um Charkiw nicht ausreichend schweres Material zur Vergung steht, welches man schwerpunktmäßig im Süden konzentriert hat.
Entsprechend werden die Verluste an Soldaten dort um Charkiw auch wesentlich größer ausfallen.

Dafür verfolgt man im Süden wohl die größere Ziele, je nachdem wie die russische Generalität mit ihren Ressourcen agiert, die russischen Truppen dort bis hinter den Dnjepr zurückzudrängen und Cherson wieder in Besitz zu nehmen.

Die russische Generalität wird sich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich entscheiden müssen, entweder mit ihren begrenzten Ressourcen und Reserven ihre Offensive um Charkiw weiter zu bedienen, oder die Angriffe der Ukraine im Süden abzuwehren, für beides wird es nach Einschätzung der britischen Geheimdienstes nicht mehr reichen.

Entsprechend dürfte das angepeilte Ergebnis der Ukraine dabei wohl sein, entweder man schafft es die russischen Truppen um Charkiw aus ihren aktuellen Positionen rauszudrängen, wenn die russischen Ressourcen im Süden zum Einsatz kommen, oder im Süden die russischen Truppen bis hinter den Dnjepr zu drängen, wenn man die Resourcen um Charkiw nutzt.
Also abhängig davon welche der beiden momentanen ukrainischen Schwerpunkte man von russischer Seite mit Reserven und Ressourcen unterstützt.

In jeden Fall wird es die Ukraine einiges an Leben kosten, aber das Signal, sollte Russland sein erobertes Gebiet bis zum Dnjepr, um Cherson verlieren und die Ukraine es besetzen können, wären natürlich enorm.
Es wäre für Russland eine gewaltige Schlappe und für die ukrainsische Moral ein großer Gewinn.

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Russland den Süden hält und dafür um Charkiw die Front ins wanken kommt, könnte es auch Russland einiges am dort konzentrierten Material kosten und würde die Bemühungen der letzten 2-3 Monate, dort günstige Postionen für das fortsetzen der Offensive auf Charkiw zunichte machen und würde der Ukraine auch einige Zeit einbringen, da die russischen Truppen dann umgruppiert werden und vom Süden erst wieder in den Norden verlegt werden müssen.

Kurz um, es bleibt also abzuwarten welche Entwicklung wir da die nächsten Wochen und kommenden Monate sehen werden.
Es dürfte aber so und so "interessant" werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Mein Lieblingsexperte hat die Meiniung dass es den Ukrainern darum geht Teile der russischen Frontlinie vom Nachschub abzuschneiden. An der Dnjepr steht die ukrainische Armee voll mit Artillerie weit über 40km weit weg vom Fluss und braucht somit zu lange um auf Kampfhandlungen zu reagieren, zudem sind viele wichtige Ziele dadurch nicht in Reichweite für einen potentiellen Angriff.

Ansonsten wird überall reingepickt, geschaut wie lange der Russe reagiert und mit was, und bei Möglichkeit werden schlecht nachgestopfte Lücken dann zum Ziel.

Ergo ist das keine Eroberung sondern einfach Druck auf den Feind bis er zusammenbricht. Wieweit sie Erfolg haben lässt sich nur schätzen, allerdings soll angeblich bislang klar sein dass die Russen mal wieder ne Menge Panzer verloren haben und die Ukrainer fast keine.


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Offensive Pontons, Brücken und Vororte sind Ziele, aber keine glorreichen Eroberungen oder so denn von den ist man weit entfernt.


Wie bereits geschrieben werde ich mir nicht raus nehmen zu bewerten um was sich handelt. Die Brücken und andere Sachen hat man ja vorher schon unter Beschuss genommen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zu den Verlusten lässt sich gerade wenig sagen, aber so wie ich hörte schauen sich die Ukrainer die Karten an, gucken wo es sich lohnt zuzuschlagen und bringen den Russen weiterhin große Verluste.


Ich möchte Zweifel anbringen daran, dass sie nur die Karte anschauen, sie werden wohl auch versucht haben Schwachpunkte zu finden.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man sieht zb von iwelchen Wagnern.


Was ich so gelesen habe, hat Wagner die selben Probleme wie die russische Armee. Sie haben auch sehr gute Soldaten mit Erfahrung und guter Ausrüstung. Sie waren vor HIMARS an nicht wenigen Eroberungen von Städten beteiligt. Mittlerweile werben sie aber auch schon weniger gute Leute an und laut Gerüchten werben sie auch in Gefängnissen an. Einfach zu sagen Wagner Einheiten sind schlecht, ist glaube ich nicht ganz richtig.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass die Russen jetzt besser kämpfen und nicht alle ihre Vorgesetzten inkompetente Idioten sind ist auch Fakt. Auch wenn sie  Was auch Fakt ist ist dass die Stimmung bei den Russen vielerorts bereits bei Null ist.


Die Russen kämpfen jetzt wahrscheinlich anderes als zum Beginn des Krieges. Das mit der Stimmung ist halt immer so eine Sache, beiden Seiten wird immer eine niedrige Moral vorgeworfen und dann sieht man jeden Tag Aufnahmen, wie von Seiten freudstrahlende Soldaten in den Krieg ziehen. Ich denke jedoch schon, das Kharkiv aktuell ganz schön die Moral der Russen trübt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die russische Armee steht grundsätzlich vor dem recht gleichen Problem wie die ukrainische,. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist nur, es fehlt der Ukraine zwar an schweren Material, aber sie steht nicht vor dem Problem das es ihr die Mannstärke fehlt, um die Front zu besetzen.


Die Ukrainer haben bei den Kämpfen um Mairupol und auch um Izium mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr viele gute Soldaten verloren, die zwar vlt nicht die beste Ausrüstung hatten, aber schon ordentlich Erfahrung. Irzium war einer der wenigen  Frontbereich, wo es wirklich dieses extreme Ungleichgewicht gab, wo die Soldaten kaum westliche Waffen hatten und dann mit Artillerie überrannt wurden und am Ende von 100 Leuten nur noch wenige übrig waren. Die Männer dort haben Quasi die Tür aufgehalten für alles was jetzt passiert, umso bedauerlicher ist, dass jetzt Soldaten mit gutem Gear, aber ohne Kampferfahrung und teils ungeeignetem Material in den Kampf ziehen müssen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie baut an zwei maximal weit auseinanderliegenden Punkten der Front begrenzten Druck auf, im Süden, wo die russische Abwehr verhältnismäßig schwach ist, da der überwiegende Teil der russischen Truppen im Donbass massiert wurde und um Charkiw, wo man zuletzt von russischer Seite bis vor ein paar Wochen verstärkt versucht hatte in die Offensive zu gehen.


Seit HIMARS und der Verschiebung nach Kherson, sah der Bereich um Irzium für meine Begriffe ganz gut für die Ukraine aus. Die eine Brigade hat da fast jeden Tag ein Video hochgeladen, wie sie dort Material zerstören, quasi direkt neben der Stadt im Waldgebiet.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dabei hat Charkiw sehr wahrscheinlich kein weitreichendes offensives Ziel, dient nur dazu Durck auf die Front aufzubauen, maximal die russischen Truppen aus ihren aktuellen Stellungen etwas zurück zu drängen und so die russische Generalität vor eine Entscheidung zu stellen, wo sie ihre sehr begrenzten Ressorucen und Resserven nutzen will.
> Dabei ist von ukrainischer Seite wohl klar einkalkuliert, dass für die Front um Charkiw nicht ausreichend schweres Material zur Vergung steht, welches man schwerpunktmäßig im Süden konzentriert hat.
> Entsprechend werden die Verluste an Soldaten dort um Charkiw auch wesentlich größer ausfallen.


Die Idee die Versorgungslinie über Irzium zu kappen, wurde ja schon bei der ersten Offensive um Kharkiv ins Spiel gebracht und wird jetzt wieder vermutet. Wo jetzt mehr Material ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber PHz2000 und HIMARS arbeiten auch dort oben. Edit: also rein von der Menge muss es ja Kherson sein, aber ich meinte so, wo die guten Sachen auch sind



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurz um, es bleibt also abzuwarten welche Entwicklung wir da die nächsten Wochen und kommenden Monate sehen werden.
> Es dürfte aber so und so "interessant" werden.


Rein von den Bilder ist Kharkiv aktuell wild, sehr viel russische POWs, Tode und Verletzte. Ich frag mich dabei, ob die Russen überhaupt noch die Einheiten aus Kherson verschieben könnten, ich glaube eher nicht. Die Russen werden da wohl versuchen Einheiten aus dem Hinterland hin zu schicken, in Belgorod steht noch genug Material, aber ob die Soldaten gut genug sind.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird überall reingepickt, geschaut wie lange der Russe reagiert und mit was, und bei Möglichkeit werden schlecht nachgestopfte Lücken dann zum Ziel.
> 
> Ergo ist das keine Eroberung sondern einfach Druck auf den Feind bis er zusammenbricht. Wieweit sie Erfolg haben lässt sich nur schätzen, allerdings soll angeblich bislang klar sein dass die Russen mal wieder ne Menge Panzer verloren haben und die Ukrainer fast keine.


Da habe ich schon gegenteilige Meinungen gelesen, ich weiß nicht ob die Ukraine sich ein solches Stochern in großem Ausmaß leisten kann. Ich  habe gelesen, sie hätten die Gebiete  und die Einheiten schon die ganze Zeit analysiert, dann vor der Offensive einzelne Abschnitte getestet und sie die dann dann mit einem großen Angriff angegangen in dem Abschnitt angegangen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Einfach zu sagen Wagner Einheiten sind schlecht, ist glaube ich nicht ganz richtig.


Im Söldnergewerbe herrscht pure Marktwirtschaft: Mit hoher Nachfrage steigen die Preise und wer am besten bezahlt, bekommt die besten Leute. Und wenn die Nachfrage das Angebot übersteigt, sinkt die Qualität, weil Hinz und Kunz angenommen werden, um die Nachfrage zu bedienen.

Ansonsten werden Söldnereinheiten ebenso wie reguläre Truppen zusammengestellt: Ein paar Leute, die wissen, wo's lang geht, ein paar Spezis für bestimmte Aufgaben und am unteren Ende Fußvolk gemischter Qualität.



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen kämpfen jetzt wahrscheinlich anderes als zum Beginn des Krieges. Das mit der Stimmung ist halt immer so eine Sache, beiden Seiten wird immer eine niedrige Moral vorgeworfen und dann sieht man jeden Tag Aufnahmen, wie von Seiten freudstrahlende Soldaten in den Krieg ziehen. Ich denke jedoch schon, das Kharkiv aktuell ganz schön die Moral der Russen trübt.


Jeder längere Konflikt macht die einen Soldaten selbstsicherer und die andere desillusionierter. Aber alle werden erfahrener- insbesondere jene, die auf niedrigem Level angefangen haben.

Ich weiß noch, wie viele (mich eingeschlossen) damals ziemlich blauäugig im Kosovo standen, im ersten "richtigen" Auslandseinsatz der Bundeswehr seit langem. Ein paar davon hat man später in Afghanistan viel souveräner erlebt und erst so richtig den Kontrast zu den neuen "Frischlingen" gesehen.

Der Krieg in der Ukraine ist härter und der Veteranenstatus viel teuer erkauft. Auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

hey @compisucher , was fliegt denn hier?
und vor allem... fliegen die wg. radar so tief?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567863198702772225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> hey @compisucher , was fliegt denn hier?
> und vor allem... fliegen die wg. radar so tief?
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind SU-25 Erdkampf- bzgl. Gefechtsfeldabriegelungsflugzeuge.
Die blaue Kennnummer  weist auf ukrainische SU-25 "Frogfoot" hin, die, anders als die Russen, ganz offensichtlich das Wingman-Prinzip kennen...
Und ja, unterhalb von ca. 30-40 m kann man kaum mehr von radargestützten Luftabwehrsystemen erfasst werden.
Handheld IR und small-arms-fire ist aber immer noch kritisch.
Erstaunlich, von wann ist das Video?
Glaubt man den Russen, gäbe es diese Maschinen nicht mehr.
Denn die Russen vermeldeten bisher ca. 4 mal die Abschüsse der kompletten SU-25 Flotte im Bestand.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben werde ich mir nicht raus nehmen zu bewerten um was sich handelt. Die Brücken und andere Sachen hat man ja vorher schon unter Beschuss genommen.


Weil man Brücken auch vorher im Visier hatte spricht das jetzt inwieweit dafür dass die Gegenoffensive eine Rückeroberung ist ? Macht man das nicht an der Anzahl und Größe der Angriffe aus ?

Die die sich eine Bewertung herausnsehmen können haben ein Problem mit dem Begriff Gegenanschlag. Es liegt an der Form, die ukrainischen Streitkräfte aggieren weiterhin aus der Defensive heraus.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich möchte Zweifel anbringen daran, dass sie nur die Karte anschauen, sie werden wohl auch versucht haben Schwachpunkte zu finden.


Ich auch, desswegen erwähnte ich mehrmals dass nach Schwachstellen gesucht wird, und nicht nach dem nächsten Urlaubsziel 



Optiki schrieb:


> Was ich so gelesen habe, hat Wagner die selben Probleme wie die russische Armee. Sie haben auch sehr gute Soldaten mit Erfahrung und guter Ausrüstung. Sie waren vor HIMARS an nicht wenigen Eroberungen von Städten beteiligt. Mittlerweile werben sie aber auch schon weniger gute Leute an und laut Gerüchten werben sie auch in Gefängnissen an. Einfach zu sagen Wagner Einheiten sind schlecht, ist glaube ich nicht ganz richtig.


Und wie kommst du drauf die Wagner wären schlecht ??? 
Sie sind günstig und anonym, weshalb sie sich als Vorhut (Kanonenfutter) oder zu Einsätzen in schwierigen Situationen eignen. Die Seperatisten wurden zB so verheizt dass dort gehäuft Meldungen über Befehlsverweigerung aufkamen. Viele wurden auch schlicht gezwungen den Kampfgruppen beizutreten. Die ukrainische Seite setzt ihre Monition sparsam ein und wird sicher keine HIMARS einsetzen wegen paar zig Wagnern in einem Dorf, nur weil es in Reichweite ist. Allein die strategische Relevanz ist doch ausschlaggebend.



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen kämpfen jetzt wahrscheinlich anderes als zum Beginn des Krieges. Das mit der Stimmung ist halt immer so eine Sache, beiden Seiten wird immer eine niedrige Moral vorgeworfen und dann sieht man jeden Tag Aufnahmen, wie von Seiten freudstrahlende Soldaten in den Krieg ziehen. Ich denke jedoch schon, das Kharkiv aktuell ganz schön die Moral der Russen trübt.


Natürlich kämpfen die Russen anders denn sie verteidigen den Donbas schon seit paar Wochen statt die Ukraine anzugreiffen. Und sie sind besser geworden. Täglich geht es einige Kilometer voran. Auch die Logistik soll besser funktionieren, ebenso das Beschaffen der Monition und auch die Produktion soll angeblich laufen, genau so die Mobilisierung. Aber abwarten. In diesem Krieg lernen beide Seiten Tag für Tag dazu auf sämtlichen Gebieten, und das merkt man auch. Dort wird gerade Wissen gewonnen welches vor dem Krieg nichtmal im Geringsten so da war so dass die Russen bei weiteren Lieferungen schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine selbst noch nicht wissen wie lange sie dort stehen können. Bemessen an den Einschätzungen zu Putins Plänen, will dieser aber nun doch lange kämpfen, zumindest den Winter durch, aus politischen Gründen. Es scheint also dass man sich im Kreml sicher darüber wär fähig zu sein für einen langen Krieg.

Die Moral der Russen an der Frontlinie aber soll desaströs sein. Dort sind die logistischen Probleme am größten, und vielerorts an der Dnjepr werden sie immer wieder abgeschnitten und laut meiner Quellen könnte genau das das primäre Ziel der derzeitigen Angriffe sein, indem es gelingt große Teile der russischen Front ganz abzuschneiden. Aber auch der Effekt der Zermürbung ist hier essentiell.



Optiki schrieb:


> Da habe ich schon gegenteilige Meinungen gelesen, ich weiß nicht ob die Ukraine sich ein solches Stochern in großem Ausmaß leisten kann. Ich  habe gelesen, sie hätten die Gebiete  und die Einheiten schon die ganze Zeit analysiert, dann vor der Offensive einzelne Abschnitte getestet und sie die dann dann mit einem großen Angriff angegangen in dem Abschnitt angegangen.


Ich habe noch keine fachliche Meinung gehört dass der urkainische Gegenschlag großes Ausmaß hätte. Selbst mit dem Begriff Offensive tuet man sich schwer. Aber vlt kommt ja noch mehr, das wird abhängig davon sein ob und wieviele, wie große, Fehler die Russen machen beim Verlegen ihrer Truppen bzw was aus diesen ukrainischen Angriffen nun letztlich herauskommt, was sich auftuet usw.

Aber die Angriffe sollen bisher gut verlaufen. Die Russen verlieren weiterhin deutlich mehr Material als die Ukrainer und sie verlieren dadurch vorallem an Moral.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

@compisucher
na von wann das ist kann man wie immer nur schwer sagen, steht halt auch (noch) nichts bei, mitunter kommt später immer mal kommentar obs evtl älter ist oder vo etc.. sind.
_[einschub: "Nein. Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte haben kein Datum angegeben, es wurde kürzlich hochgeladen, sodass es neu sein könnte." . _weisste bescheid. _]_
scheinen ja auch verschiedene Ausschnitte zu sein, auf dem screenshot unten siehts ja eher nach hubschrauber aus?
der post ist jedenfalls von kurz nach 15 Uhr. was fliegt da unterhalb "auf" der straße?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> scheinen ja auch verschiedene Ausschnitte zu sein, auf dem screenshot unten siehts ja eher nach hubschrauber aus?
> der post ist jedenfalls von kurz nach 15 Uhr. was fliegt da unterhalb "auf" der straße?
> 
> 
> ...


Den Hubschrauber erkenne ich jetzt spontan nicht, aber das Flugzeug unten drunter ist auch eine SU-25
Die Flügelgeometrie ist für ein modernes Flugzeug doch eher selten und ein Alleinstellugsmerkmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sorry, auf dem PS Bild erkenn ich gar nix.
Du hast es mit einem 57jährigen Opa mit Brille zu tun...


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

okay, mir sahen die beiden Flugzeuge halt recht verschieden aus. das auf dem p.s.-bild soll die UA-Flagge sein. In Balaklia. Die UA scheint sehr gut und schnell voranzukommen momentan.


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weil man Brücken auch vorher im Visier hatte spricht das jetzt inwieweit dafür dass die Gegenoffensive eine Rückeroberung ist ? Macht man das nicht an der Anzahl und Größe der Angriffe aus ?


Du hast das so komisch beschrieben mit den Brücken und es so als Gegenargument genannt, dass es keine Offensive ist. Die Ukrainer haben es selbst so genannt, was die daraus machen ist deren Sache.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich auch, desswegen erwähnte ich mehrmals dass nach Schwachstellen gesucht wird, und nicht nach dem nächsten Urlaubsziel


Erstmal kann ich nur oben bei deinen Texten anfangen zu antworten und zweitens gibt ja wohl noch sowas eine Bewertung von Gebieten, wo Dinge wie Flüsse und Berge berücksichtig werden, ich dachte zuerst daran, bei deiner Aussage.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du drauf die Wagner wären schlecht ???


Du hast pauschal geschrieben ein paar Wagner Leute oder Separatisten sind die Munition nicht wert, deswegen habe ich geschrieben, das Wagner durchaus gute Einheiten hat, die wohl auch gefährlich waren für die Ukrainer. Die Ukrainer haben auch schon Wagner Unterkünfte mit stark begrenzten Raketen angegriffen, ich erinnere mich da beispielweise an ein Stadion. Das sie ihre Ziele gut auswählen müssen ist ja selbst verständlich.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Natürlich kämpfen die Russen anders denn sie verteidigen den Donbas schon seit paar Wochen statt die Ukraine anzugreiffen. Und sie sind besser geworden. Täglich geht es einige Kilometer voran. Auch die Logistik soll besser funktionieren


wie geschrieben, sie zeigen jetzt Qualitäten bei der Vereidigung von Kherson, die wohl die breite Mehrheit von einer solchen Armee erwarten würden.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> ebenso das Beschaffen der Monition und auch die Produktion soll angeblich laufen, genau so die Mobilisierung.


ich glaube darüber könnte man weitläufig diskutieren, über verschiedene Munitionstypen, Sanktion, Produktionskapazitäten, Qualität bei der Herstellung, über die Mobilisierung habe ich nicht so viel gutes gelesen und auch noch keine Bilder gesehen, wenn man viele Leute über 45 anwerben muss, spricht das nicht für die perfekte Mischung und Auswahl, auch wenn die wahrscheinlich Erfahrung mitbringen


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bemessen an den Einschätzungen zu Putins Plänen, will dieser aber nun doch lange kämpfen, zumindest den Winter durch, aus politischen Gründen. Es scheint also dass man sich im Kreml sicher darüber wär fähig zu sein für einen langen Krieg.


Putin wird wohl mit diesem Krieg stehen oder fallen, also wird er auch weiter machen. Ich hoffe der Westen spielt nach dem Winter endlich mit und liefert was die Ukrainer brauchen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Moral der Russen an der Frontlinie aber soll desaströs sein.


Wie gesagt, kommt es immer auf die Person selbst an und wo sie aktuell ist. Bei den Russen gibt es auch noch Einheiten die eine gute Moral haben, aber ich denke schon das wirkliche viele Einheiten ihre Probleme haben.

Befehlsverweigerung und Kritikvideos gibt es übrigens auf beiden Seiten ab und zu, aber das nur unabhängig von den aktuellen Geschehnissen angesprochen


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dort sind die logistischen Probleme am größten, und vielerorts an der Dnjepr werden sie immer wieder abgeschnitten und laut meiner Quellen könnte genau das das primäre Ziel der derzeitigen Angriffe sein, indem es gelingt große Teile der russischen Front ganz abzuschneiden. Aber auch der Effekt der Zermürbung ist hier essentiell.


Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz folgen, ich welche Richtung du hier willst. Du springts von Moral auf das Ziel von Angriffen, also das Hauptziel der Angriffe auf die Brücken und anderen Übergänge wird es sein dieses zu zerstörten und so den Nachschub zu verhindern, weil alles um Kherson hinter dem Fluss liegt. Natürlich wird es auch auf die Moral der Soldaten dort schlagen, aber der Hauptzwecke wird es sein, dass den Russen ihre bessere Logistik bis zur Front abgeschnitten wird und so den Soldaten die "Verbrauchsgüter" ausgehen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine fachliche Meinung gehört dass der urkainische Gegenschlag großes Ausmaß hätte. Selbst mit dem Begriff Offensive tuet man sich schwer. Aber vlt kommt ja noch mehr, das wird abhängig davon sein ob und wieviele, wie große, Fehler die Russen machen beim Verlegen ihrer Truppen bzw was aus diesen ukrainischen Angriffen nun letztlich herauskommt, was sich auftuet usw.


Ich weiß nicht was die genaue Definition einer Offensive ist und welche Bedingungen sie erfüllen muss. Die ersten Aussage, welche ich zur dieser Offensive gelesen hab, stammte aus den USA und betitelte es als ein Rahmenbedingung schaffen für mehr in der Zukunft.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber die Angriffe sollen bisher gut verlaufen. Die Russen verlieren weiterhin deutlich mehr Material als die Ukrainer und sie verlieren dadurch vorallem an Moral.


Alles um Kherson ist sehr schwer einzuschätzen, dass wird beide Seiten was gekostet haben und ob es da ein weitere vorrücken gibt, wird sich zeigen, aktuell habe ich dazu noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denn die Russen vermeldeten bisher ca. 4 mal die Abschüsse der kompletten SU-25 Flotte im Bestand.


Die Frage ist was an sie geliefert wurde?









						Ukrainische Armee bekommt 70 Kampfflugzeuge MiG-29 und SU-25
					

Die Partner übergeben der ukrainischen Armee 70 Kampfflugzeuge vom Typ MiG-29 und SU-25. Das gaben die Landstreitkräfte der Ukraine bekannt. — Ukrinform Nachrichten.




					www.ukrinform.de
				












						Das Präsidialamt hat den Erhalt von Su-25 aus Nordmazedonien bestätigt - Ukraine-Nachrichten
					

Das Präsidialamt hat den Erhalt von Flugzeugen und Panzern aus Nordmazedonien bestätigt, wie zuvor in den Medien berichtet wurde.




					ukraine-nachrichten.de
				




Dazu Ersatzteile um stillgelegte Maschinen wieder flugfähig zu machen.


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Die UA scheint sehr gut und schnell voranzukommen momentan.



Wie kommst du darauf? Weil sie etwas Gelände gut machen und sich die Russen zurückziehen, wie immer?
Denkst du wirklich das der Angtiff " überraschend" war?
Ich denke nicht einmal das die Ukrainer in der Lage sind, Ausrüstungstechnisch und Logistisch 2 Angriffe zu meistern,  auch wenn sie eher kleineren Ausmaßes sind.
Cherson scheint erstmal Ende zu sein?

Begründung wird nicht die Menge an Verlusten sein, sondern es war als Ablenkung gedacht, für die Riesen Offensive in Charkow...
Mir tun nur die Leute leid, die für Propagandameldungen ins Gras beißen dürfen.

Nicht vergessen, die Nato tagt und entscheidet über Hilfen und da sind solche Aktivitäten gerne gesehen.

In Russland war es heute schon sehr kalt.
Wenn nicht bald Ende ist und alle Blätter von den Bäumen fallen, sitzen die Soldaten ohne vernünftige Deckung und da ist der Vorteil bei dem, der mehr Kanonen zum feuern hat.

Zu Charkiw, wie immer die Topographie beachten.
Mal sehen wie sie über die Flüsse kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMQUw2iHbHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Den Hubschrauber erkenne ich jetzt spontan nicht...



Ich würde auf eine Mil Mi-24 tippen, vermutlich aus dem Cockpit des Co-Piloten / Gunner aufgenommen.
Dafür spräche jedenfalls die recht "ikonische Form" der Scheibe, mit der Zielvorrichtung rechts und die scheinbar erhöhte Sitzposition, allerdings 100%ig sicher sagen kann ich es auch nicht, auch wenn ich mir "relativ sicher" bin.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2022)

Findet ihr auch irgendwie, dass man die Nachrichten derzeit kaum fassen kann?
Das was derzeit rein kommt geht über die positivsten Einschätzungen über die Stärke der Ukraine hinaus,
ich hab jedenfalls bisher nirgends gelesen, dass direkt 2 Offensiven erwartet wurden.


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde auf eine Mil Mi-24 tippen, vermutlich aus dem Cockpit des Co-Piloten / Gunner aufgenommen.
> Dafür spräche jedenfalls die recht "ikonische Form" der Scheibe, mit der Zielvorrichtung rechts und die scheinbar erhöhte Sitzposition, allerdings 100%ig sicher sagen kann ich es auch nicht, auch wenn ich mir "relativ sicher" bin.


Ich glaube in dem Video ist kein Hubschrauber, ich glaube es sind beides SU-25, nur die Kamera bei der hinteren Maschine wird recht hoch gehalten. Das schwarze unten auf der Straße sind 2 LKWs.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

Wenn dem Kreml jetzt selbst die eigenen Seperatisten schon offen in den Rücken fallen, weißt du "die Bude brennt im Kreml".  



> Der bekannte *Kommandeur der prorussischen Separatisten in Donezk, Alexander Chodakowski*, hat *einem der russischen Rechtfertigungsversuche für den Angriffskrieg gegen die **Ukraine* offen *widersprochen.* Er habe bisher *keine Belege dafür gefunden, dass die Ukraine einen Angriff auf Russland geplant habe *- *Moskau behauptet das immer wieder.*
> 
> "Die *Ukraine hat sich auf einen Abwehrkrieg vorbereitet", schrieb Chodakowski am Donnerstag auf seinem Telegram-Kanal. Bei den Dokumenten*, die seine Truppen* nach der Eroberung ukrainischer Stellungen erbeutet* haben, sei ihm *kein einziges taktisches Dokument* untergekommen,* das Angriffshandlungen vorsehe.*













						Separatistenführer widerspricht einer der russischen Kriegsrechtfertigungen
					

Der bekannte Kommandeur der prorussischen Separatisten in Donezk, Alexander Chodakowski hat der russischen Kriegsrechtfertigung, wonach die Ukraine einen Angriff auf Russland geplant hatte, widersprochen. Er habe keine Belege dafür gefunden.




					web.de


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch irgendwie, dass man die Nachrichten derzeit kaum fassen kann?
> Das was derzeit rein kommt geht über die positivsten Einschätzungen über die Stärke der Ukraine hinaus,
> ich hab jedenfalls bisher nirgends gelesen, dass direkt 2 Offensiven erwartet wurden.



Das was im Busche war, konnte man vermuten.
Pisky klappte wohl nur, weil Zelensky,  entgegen dem Rates seiner Militärs, die Arti nach Cherson schickte, worauf sie im Donbass fehlte.

Massierungen von Truppen in Charkow,  wurden auch schon längere Zeit berichtet, wo wohl Zalusny angreifen will.
Dort eignet sich das Gelände besser für Operationen der Ukrainer.
Vielleicht ist der jetzige Ort auch eine Ablenkung, aber definitiv nicht so gut für einen Angriff.

Übrigens sollen auch die Russen ihre dortigen Truppen verstärkt haben.

Offensiven sind das alles nicht.

Der Nebel wird sich zum Wochenende lichten.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

> The Armed Forces of Ukraine have penetrated the depth of the enemy's defences up to 50 km. In Kharkiv, 20 settlements were liberated. Recently, over the whole front, 700 square kilometres of Ukrainian land have been released from the rashist invaders.











						ЗСУ повернули під свій контроль 700 квадратних кілометрів
					

Загальна площа території, яку повернуто під контроль України на Харківському та... Война с Украиной 2022, Война с Украиной последние новости сегодня, Новости война с Украиной 2022 последние на сегодня, Будет ли война между Украиной и Россией и когда, Война с Украиной в 2022 году будет или нет...




					armyinform-com-ua.translate.goog


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Offensiven sind das alles nicht.


Ja klar, das sind örtliche Stosstrupps, die 30-50km vordringen! 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch irgendwie, dass man die Nachrichten derzeit kaum fassen kann?
> Das was derzeit rein kommt geht über die positivsten Einschätzungen über die Stärke der Ukraine hinaus,
> ich hab jedenfalls bisher nirgends gelesen, dass direkt 2 Offensiven erwartet wurden.


Wenn du hinter die PAywal kommst hervorragender Artikel, und wohl auch gut recherchiert








						Ukrainische Offensive im Süden: Eine Strategie des Aufreibens
					

Die Russen haben ihre Kräfte in Cherson massiv verstärkt. Aber die können kaum noch versorgt werden. Das nutzen die Ukrainer in ihrer Offensive aus.




					www.faz.net
				




Tja die Ukraine hat den Köder in Cherson ausgelegt und ist wohl Dank hervorrander Aufklärung vor Ort durch die eigene Bevölkerung und wohl auch der USA, in Charkiw in die mehr als ausgedünnten Frontabschnitte eingedrungen, mehr als 50km wurde vorgedrungen, dem Isjumer Bogen droht die Abschneidung einer Fernstraße und die Offensive ist auf Kupjansk ausgerichtet, was eine Eisenbahnunterbrechung nach Isjum bedeuten würde und gleichzeitig ein Hauptquartier und Logistikzentrum. Übrigens wurde dieser Frontabschnitt von Teilen der 1. Gardepanzerarmee gehalten, die mittlerweile auf dem Weg nach Cherson sein soll, fragt sich nur wie sie dahin kommen soll, ausser zu schwimmen.

In Cherson sitzen nun 20000 Russen in der Mausefalle, weil sie nur noch über Fähren versorgt werden können, alle Brücken, der Staudamm und sämtlich errichtete Pontonbrücken sind zerstört und die Ukrainer stehen an/ in der Stadt Snihurivka. Damit ist der wichtigste Eisenbahnknotenpunkt nördlich von Cherson unmittelbar bedroht.
Die Russen können auf der Ost-Westachse westlich/nördlich des Dnepr im Raum Cherson nichts mehr verschieben.

Jetzt wird es ein langsamer Zermürbungskrieg, weil der Ukraine die schweren Waffen fehlen, einfach bis zum Dnepr durchzufahren, also wird man es Stückchenweise anstellen.

Das ganze kann man im Moment so umschreiben, das es eine taktische und strategische Überraschung gab, das wichtigste ist aber, das die ukrainische Armee definitiv das Heft des Handelns hat, im Moment können die Russen nur reagieren, eine wichtige Voraussetzung, um Erfolge zu haben.

Tja wo ist denn das 3.Armeekorps?
Offiziell zum dritten mal verlängert soll die Oblast Donezk am 15 September in Russischer Hand sein?


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar, das sind örtliche Stosstrupps, die 30-50km vordringen!
> 
> Wenn du hinter die PAywal kommst hervorragender Artikel, und wohl auch gut recherchiert
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Länge der gesamten Front?

Kommt eben auf den Bias an.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Cherson sitzen nun 20000 Russen in der Mausefalle, weil sie nur noch über Fähren versorgt werden können, alle Brücken, der Staudamm und sämtlich errichtete Pontonbrücken sind zerstört und die Ukrainer stehen an/ in der Stadt Snihurivka. Damit ist der wichtigste Eisenbahnknotenpunkt nördlich von Cherson unmittelbar bedroht.
> Die Russen können auf der Ost-Westachse westlich/nördlich des Dnepr im Raum Cherson nichts mehr verschieben.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0PmpA-JYFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


kein Kommentar.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf welcher Länge der gesamten Front?
> 
> Kommt eben auf den Bias an.


 

Ausgehend von Balakliya, stehen sie nach verschiedenen verifizierten Angaben nun auf der *Linie *Savyntsi -Schevchenkove in das sie bereits eingedrungen sind, der nächste Ort ist Kupiansk, was ein massivster Verlust für die Russen wäre.
Was du so als Bias bezeichnest!


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es ein langsamer Zermürbungskrieg, weil der Ukraine die schweren Waffen fehlen, einfach bis zum Dnepr durchzufahren, also wird man es Stückchenweise anstellen.


Das denken wir ja die ganze Zeit, unterdessen kämpft die Ukraine dann doch deutlich schneller.
Abwarten.

Es ist ja sowieso kein Automatismus, dass der Feind bis zur Grenze zurück geschlagen wird, es kann auch vorher einen Kipppunkt geben und dann geht alles ganz schnell.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von Balakliya, stehen sie nach verschiedenen verifizierten Angaben nun auf der *Linie *Savyntsi -Schevchenkove in das sie bereits eingedrungen sind, der nächste Ort ist Kupiansk, was ein massivster Verlust für die Russen wäre.
> Was du so als Bias bezeichnest!





> Separate sources report Ukraine's troops are around 3-5km of Kupiansk in Kharkiv region. The yellow and blue circle on this Google map marks the presumed Ukrain's advanced line. In red I also highlighted the major centres and other areas of interest in yellow.


und das war vor 5 Stunden.

hat einer zufällig eine vernüftige karte der region auf tasche?


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du hast das so komisch beschrieben mit den Brücken und es so als Gegenargument genannt, dass es keine Offensive ist. Die Ukrainer haben es selbst so genannt, was die daraus machen ist deren Sache.


Es ist so dass nach dem ersten Tag dieser Offensive die Ukrainer sehr große Erfolge verlauten ließen, mit dem Ziel natürlich dass die Russen das hören. Klassische Kirgesporpaganda eben. 

Mit den Brücken wollte ich nur verdeutlichen dass man weiter in der Defensive steht und es keinen großen Gegenangriff gibt wie man ihn noch vor paar Tagen hätte annehmen können.



Optiki schrieb:


> Du hast pauschal geschrieben ein paar Wagner Leute oder Separatisten sind die Munition nicht wert, deswegen habe ich geschrieben, das Wagner durchaus gute Einheiten hat, die wohl auch gefährlich waren für die Ukrainer. Die Ukrainer haben auch schon Wagner Unterkünfte mit stark begrenzten Raketen angegriffen, ich erinnere mich da beispielweise an ein Stadion. Das sie ihre Ziele gut auswählen müssen ist ja selbst verständlich.


Auch hier bezog es sich auf die defensive Haltung der Ukrainer und nicht auf Wagner Leute. Statt einen großen Gegenangriff sehen wir eher sehr sparsames Einsetzen von Munition und man kann bei weitem nicht alle Ziele so abdecken wie man es gern würde. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz folgen, ich welche Richtung du hier willst. Du springts von Moral auf das Ziel von Angriffen, also das Hauptziel der Angriffe auf die Brücken und anderen Übergänge wird es sein dieses zu zerstörten und so den Nachschub zu verhindern, weil alles um Kherson hinter dem Fluss liegt.


Das nennt sich Aufzählung. Hinter den Versuchen Lücken zu schlagen, die Russen zu Reaktionen und Fehlern zu zwingen und den Angriffen auf die Logistik steht übergreiffend das Ziel, ein allmähliches Zusammenbrechen der Russen zu bewirken. Wenn das für jemanden eine Offensive ist dann okay, aber Befreiungen der Städte sind eben noch nicht eingetroffen weshalb man die Angriffe einer defensiv stehenden Armee als große Offensive betitelt, bestreiten kann.


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> hat einer zufällig eine vernüftige karte der region auf tasche?


Ich glaube es lohnt sich aktuell nicht, dass zu sehr auszudiskutieren. Wir sollten uns überraschen lassen, wie es weiter geht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Aufzählung


da war ich wohl etwas verwirrt


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von Balakliya, stehen sie nach verschiedenen verifizierten Angaben nun auf der *Linie *Savyntsi -Schevchenkove in das sie bereits eingedrungen sind, der nächste Ort ist Kupiansk, was ein massivster Verlust für die Russen wäre.
> Was du so als Bias bezeichnest!



Warten wir einfach die nächsten zwei Tage ab
Ich denke so schön vorzurücken, bietet Möglichkeiten für Flankenangriffe, oder kleine Kessel wie in Cherson, wo fie Ukrainer 10km vorgerückt sind, aber max 1km Breite besaßen.
Es bleibt nur ein verheizen.

Scheinbar geht das Blut zur Versorgung der Verwundeten zur Neige.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Cherson sitzen nun 20000 Russen in der Mausefalle, weil sie nur noch über Fähren versorgt werden können, alle Brücken, *der Staudamm *und sämtlich errichtete Pontonbrücken sind *zerstört *und die Ukrainer stehen an/ in der Stadt Snihurivka.


Nope, ich weiß schon was du meinst, ist nur etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt, aber andere evt. nicht.
Es wurde ein kleines Stück Straßenverbindung vor dem eigentlichen Damm, in der Nähe von Nowa Kchrowka, zerstört und somit die Straße über den Damm nahezu unnutzbar gemacht.
Hätte die Ukraine den Damm zerstört, würde Cherson und die umliegenden Gebiete jetzt schwimmen und die Ukraine bräuchte kein schweres Gerät mehr zur Rückeroberung, sondern Gummiboote.


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> würde Cherson und die umliegenden Gebiete jetzt schwimmen



Weil man ja seine Bevölkerung befreien will?
Die Frage habe ich mir jedenfalls gestellt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> und das war vor 5 Stunden.
> 
> hat einer zufällig eine vernüftige karte der region auf tasche?











						Ukraine Interactive map  - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com
					

Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




					liveuamap.com
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das denken wir ja die ganze Zeit, unterdessen kämpft die Ukraine dann doch deutlich schneller.
> Abwarten.


Naja,
sie haben das in Cherson Wochen vorbereitet und selbst als "Minderbegabter" genügt ein Blick auf die Karte, um die Falle zu erkennen, wenn aus Süden/Osten, nichts mehr über den Dnepr kommt, außer vielleicht Fähren. Dazu haben sie ja auch noch die Ost- Westverbindung direkt am Ufer des Dnepr teiweise unterbrochen (Novokairy und Mylove), das wird die Russen in ziemliche Aufregung versetzen, vor allen dingen, wann man sich bei Druck zurückzieht oder eher hält.
Wie gesagt das Wichtigste ist im Moment, das die ukrainische Armee, das Heft des Handelns in der Hand hat.
Ein "kleiner" historischer Vergleich drängt sich zum Afrika Feldzug auf, als Rommel sich bei Crusader im Winter 1941 komplett aus der Cyrenaika zurückziehen musste und im Januar 1942 zur örtlichen Gegenoffensive angetreten ist, die ihn wieder bis Bengasi und mitten in die Cyrenaika gebracht hat, das hatte damals niemand auf dem Zettel, weder das Deutsche OKW, die Italiener, schon gar nicht die Briten, die eben überdehnt waren und es an Nachschub und Logistik mangelte.








						Operation Crusader – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Damit bekam er das Heft des Handelns wieder in die Hand.


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil man ja seine Bevölkerung befreien will?
> Die Frage habe ich mir jedenfalls gestellt.


Du stellt dir ganz komischen Frage, außer wie es die Ukrainer schaffen mit einem laut dir vollkommen überhypten Militärsystem, was einfach abzuwehren ist, perfekt das Stück Brücke mehrmals zu treffen und erfolgreich zu zerstören.

mal wieder eine Geste des guten Willen der Russen


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ukraine Interactive map  - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...
> ...


Das Problem für die russische Armee ist, wenn ihre Verteidigung dem Druck nicht standhält und sie es nicht schaffen Pontonbrücken über den Fluss  gelegt zu bekommen, ohne das die ukrainische Armee sie ihnen wieder direkt unter dem Hintern zusammenschießt, könnte Cherson, worst case, für die Russen sogar zu einem Dünkirchen werden und sie müssen einen Großteil ihrer schweren Ausrüstung um Cherson zurücklassen und bekommen nur noch die Soldaten raus.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem für die russische Armee ist, wenn ihre Verteidigung dem Druck nicht standhält und sie es nicht schaffen Pontonbrücken über den Fluss gelegt zu bekommen, ohne das die ukrainische Armee sie ihnen wieder direkt unter dem Hintern zusammenschießt, könnte Cherson im schlimmsten Fall für die Russen sogar zu einem Dünkirchen werden und sie müssen einen Großteil ihrer schweren Ausrüstung um Cherson zurücklassen und bekommen nur noch die Soldaten raus.


Das ist ja der Plan und gleichzeitig die Russen eben dort unter Druck zusetzen wo sie im Moment schwach sind (siehe Charkiw), damit müssen die Russen reagieren und können ihre eigenen Pläne nicht umsetzen, das ist einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile beim Krieg führen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warten wir einfach die nächsten zwei Tage ab
> Ich denke so schön vorzurücken, bietet Möglichkeiten für Flankenangriffe, oder kleine Kessel wie in Cherson, wo fie Ukrainer 10km vorgerückt sind, aber max 1km Breite besaßen.
> Es bleibt nur ein verheizen.
> 
> Scheinbar geht das Blut zur Versorgung der Verwundeten zur Neige.


Das kommt von Jemand der vor 3-5 Tagen noch aus dem Raum Cherson die große Panzeroffensive der Russen auf Krywyj Rih analysiert und vorausgesagt hat.   
Wo ist denn das 3. Armeekorps?

Du "freust" dich ja schon so sehr auf den Winter, ich bin mal gespannt wer die Logistik besser hinbekommt und wer vor allen besser ausgestattet ist, wenn die Nato jetzt ihr "Wintergerät/Ausstattung" in die Ukraine bringt.

Wichtig ist noch, das die Ukraine jetzt fortlaufend mit frisch ausgebildeten Truppen im fünfstelligen Bereich versorgt wird, die erste Ausbildungsrunde in GB ist wohl zu Ende, die nächsten Folgen, wohl nicht nur in GB.
Das wird vor allen Dingen im Winter noch wichtige Folgen haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du stellt dir ganz komischen Frage, außer wie es die Ukrainer schaffen mit einem laut dir vollkommen überhypten Militärsystem, was einfach abzuwehren ist, perfekt das Stück Brücke mehrmals zu treffen und erfolgreich zu zerstören.
> 
> mal wieder eine Geste des guten Willen der Russen


Ich hab vor kurzem gehört die Artillerie der Ukrainer sei so präzise dass man Brücken ledeglich unbefahrbar macht statt ganz zu zerstören. Es ist also noch genug Platz da für die Russen um mit einem Bein wieder nach Hause zu humpeln


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem für die russische Armee ist, wenn ihre Verteidigung dem Druck nicht standhält und sie es nicht schaffen Pontonbrücken über den Fluss  gelegt zu bekommen, ohne das die ukrainische Armee sie ihnen wieder direkt unter dem Hintern zusammenschießt, könnte Cherson, worst case, für die Russen sogar zu einem Dünkirchen werden und sie müssen einen Großteil ihrer schweren Ausrüstung um Cherson zurücklassen und bekommen nur noch die Soldaten raus.



Wenn das so weit kommt  wird der Krempel mit Hubschraubern eingeflogen, abgesehen  davon, gibt es noch Transport über das Wasser.
Bis jetzt scheint es aber noch keine Engpässe zu geben.

Das wohl die Pontonbrücken der Ukrainer zerstört sind und sie in ihrem Brückenkopf bei Skuhi Stavok ziemlich im Eimer sind, seht ihr nicht?
Liveupmap zeigt das Bombardement .

Es eskaliert alles...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kommt von Jemand der vor 3-5 Tagen noch aus dem Raum Cherson die große Panzeroffensive der Russen auf Krywyj Rih analysiert und vorausgesagt hat.



Habe ich von heute oder morgen geschrieben? Nichts geht hier schnell.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du "freust" dich ja schon so sehr auf den Winte



Nee, mir tun die Jungs in den Gräben nur leid und da helfen auch keine warmen Socken
Bis jetzt wurden Tos und Co sparsam eingesetzt...



Don-71 schrieb:


> jetzt fortlaufend mit frisch ausgebildeten Truppen im fünfstelligen Bereich



Da ungefähr 1000 Mann pro Tag außer Gefecht gesetzt werden, "reicht" eine Truppe  die mehrere Wochen in England zur Ausbildung benötigte, ganze 12 Tage.

Das ist Schei.....


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem gehört die Artillerie der Ukrainer sei so präzise dass man Brücken ledeglich unbefahrbar macht statt ganz zu zerstören. Es ist also noch genug Platz da für die Russen um mit einem Bein wieder nach Hause zu humpeln


An der Stelle sieht es so aus, als wäre nur noch der Teil da, wo die Bahn sonst fährt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1566141350910824448

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da ungefähr 1000 Mann pro Tag außer Gefecht gesetzt werden, "reicht" eine Truppe die mehrere Wochen in England zur Ausbildung benötigte, ganze 12 Tage.


 
Nach welchen Angaben, Russischen Staatsmedien, im Grunde genommen muss man nur noch lachen bei deinen Posts, wenn der Anlass nicht so trauig und verbrecherich wäre!


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

man hat die brücke doch recht gezielt ins visier genommen und anfangs auch mit mehreren angriffen nicht zerstört. kann mir kaum vorstellen das über die noch was geht, sieht auch gut rum aus.



Spoiler: o ooh...



During the day, the Armed Forces of Ukraine targeted:
Snihurivka, Mykolaiv. Minus BC;
Izyum (district), Kharkiv. Base minus;
Beryslav district, Kherson. Minus BC;
Kupyansk, Kharkiv region. Minus headquarters;
Kakhovs'kyi district, Kherson. Minus BC;
(Quelle)


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wohl die Pontonbrücken der Ukrainer zerstört sind und sie in ihrem Brückenkopf bei Skuhi Stavok ziemlich im Eimer sind, seht ihr nicht?
> Liveupmap zeigt das Bombardement .


Also dann muss ich schwere Sehstörungen haben, aber auf Livemap wird da gar nichts angezeigt!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn das so weit kommt wird der Krempel mit Hubschraubern eingeflogen, abgesehen davon, gibt es noch Transport über das Wasser.
> Bis jetzt scheint es aber noch keine Engpässe zu geben.


20000 Mann mit Hubschraubern?! Welche? Wieviele? In einem von der ukrainischen Luftwaffe beherrschten Luftraum, in der diese über 30 Angriffe in den letzten 2 Tagen geflogen hat?!
Wenn es keine Engpässe gibt, warum konnten dann die Ukrainer Gebiete erobern und wichtige "Teilstrecken" wie Possad Pokrowske und Blahodatne erobern, ganz abgesehen davon das der Brückenkopf bei Skuhi Stavok stabil ist und ausgebaut wird.
Fragen über Fragen?
Wo ist eigentlich das 3. Armeekorps?


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach welchen Angaben, Russischen Staatsmedien, im Grunde genommen muss man nur noch lachen bei deinen Posts, wenn der Anlass nicht so trauig und verbrecherich wäre!


Du findest also bei den  derzeitigen Kämpfen, also Angriffsoperationen, 300 Tote auf ukrainischer Seite unrealistisch ?
Man nimmt das dann mal 3, als Multiplikatir, um die Verwundeten zu schätzen.
Da finde ich 1000 Mann Verluste konservativ, aber du weiß es bestimmt besser?

Verbrecherischen finde ich, Leute als Kanonenfutter zu verheizen.
Topographie Don, Topographie...
Die Ukrainer haben einen Fluß im Rücken, über den sie Nachschub schaffen müssen,  aber ich weiß ja, die Russen treffen nix.


Kassalowski schrieb:


> man hat die brücke doch recht gezielt ins visier genommen und anfangs auch mit mehreren angriffen nicht zerstört. kann mir kaum vorstellen das über die noch was geht, sieht auch gut rum aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die eine Brücke hat eine Spannweite um die 23m .
Kann man sie nicht nachts mit einem Brückenlegepanzer überwinden?
Weiß das einer?


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567963089819271170

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer weiß wie weit man noch vorstößt😅


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du findest also bei den derzeitigen Kämpfen, also Angriffsoperationen, 300 Tote auf ukrainischer Seite unrealistisch ?
> Man nimmt das dann mal 3, als Multiplikatir, um die Verwundeten zu schätzen.
> Da finde ich 1000 Mann Verluste konservativ, aber du weiß es bestimmt besser?


Ich weiss zumindestens, das keine einzige deiner Analysen oder Voraussagen, seit dem du in diesem Thread vor 10-11 Monaten angefangen hast zu posten, jemals eingetroffen ist oder irgendeine Relevanz hatte!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Verbrecherischen finde ich, Leute als Kanonenfutter zu verheizen.


Der Kalauer des Tages, warst du schon im Kreml und hast dich über die tausenden von Wehrpfichtigen und noch weiteren tausenden von nicht ausgebildeten gekauften Freiwilligen beschwert, die für ein verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg jeden Tag von der Russischen Föderation verheizt werden?
Aber wahrscheinlich tangiert dich das nicht, weil es mehrheitlich um nicht ethnische Russen handelt und du die Ukraine als Russisches Gebiet ansiehst!


Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Auf livemap ist das Gebiet noch weiträumiger erobert!


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 20000 Mann mit Hubschraubern?! Welche? Wieviele? In einem von der ukrainischen Luftwaffe beherrschten Luftraum, in der diese über 30 Angriffe in den letzten 2 Tagen geflogen hat?!



Es geht um Nachschub, wenn es ganz eng wird.
Wow, 30 Angriffe in 2 Tagen?
Luftherrschaft?
Unsinn.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiss zumindestens, das keine einzige deiner Analysen oder Voraussagen, seit dem du in diesem Thread vor 10-11 Monaten angefangen hast zu posten, jemals eingetroffen ist oder irgendeine Relevanz hatte!


Welche denn? Der Zeitraum?
Keine unserer Prognosen hat für irgendeine Seite Relevanz. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Kalauer des Tages, warst du schon im Kreml und hast dich über die tausenden von Wehrpfichtigen und noch weiteren tausenden von nicht ausgebildeten gekauften Freiwilligen beschwert,


Laut Gesetz dürfen Wehrpflichtige nicht außerhalb Russlands eingesetzt werden und das es am Anfang solche Fälle gab, führte zu schweren Strafen.
Die Russen die dort kämpfen, sind Kontraknikis, Vertragssoldaten. 
Ist was anderes, als wenn du Zivilist warst und dir ne Knarre in die Hand gedrückt wird.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Noch nicht belegt aber es scheint einen Durchbruch in Charkiw zu geben: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leCxMdxjhTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach und PS: Weiß nicht ob ich bissl spät damit bin, aber die Queen of England ist heute mit 96 Jahren verstorben. RIP


----------



## Optiki (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf livemap ist das Gebiet noch weiträumiger erobert!


Es gibt halt nur Bilder von den Städten, keiner weiß, ob sie wirklich großflächig gecleart haben. 

ps. bitte geh erstmal nicht mehr darauf ein was er sagt, du wirst nur wieder verbannt


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen die dort kämpfen, sind Kontraknikis, Vertragssoldaten.
> Ist was anderes, als wenn du Zivilist warst und dir ne Knarre in die Hand gedrückt wird.


Na dann, ist natürlich gleich um ein vielfaches weniger schlimm, das man sie da von Seiten des Kreml sinnlos verheizt.
Für jemanden der hier in einer Tour "heuchelt", wie schlimm doch jeder "sinnlos" tote, im Kampf gestorbene, Ukrainer sei, ist dir der sinnlose Tot, von russischen Berufssoldaten, aber mal herzlich "scheiß egal".

Ahh, verdammt, vergesse ja immer, als "inoffizieller VM", von "Radio Moskau", muss dir das ja natürlich auch am Popo vorbei gehen.  



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ach und PS: Weiß nicht ob ich bissl spät damit bin, aber die Queen of England ist heute mit 96 Jahren verstorben. RIP



Ohh, wirklich sehr unerwartet / plötzlich.
Sie hatte doch vor gerade einmal 2 Tagen noch Liz Trust in ihrem Amt als neue Prämieministerin bestätigt, da sah sie noch recht "lebendig" aus, also in dem Sinne das man ihr jetzt nicht angemerkt hat das sie irgendwie, z.B. krankheitsbedingt, kurz vor dem dahinscheiden wäre.


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann, ist natürlich gleich um ein vielfaches weniger schlimm, das man sie da von Seiten des Kreml sinnlos verheizt.
> Für jemanden der hier in einer Tour "heuchelt", wie schlimm doch jeder "sinnlos" tote, im Kampf gestorbene, Ukrainer sei, ist dir der sinnlose Tot, von russischen Berufssoldaten, aber mal herzlich "scheiß egal".



Berufssoldaten haben es selber entschieden und sind professionell ausgebildete Soldaten.
Ich finde beides nicht gut und wünsche mir dss die Schlachterei aufhört, was Selensky in der Hand hat.
Auch die jetzige Aktion wird wieder tausenden Ukrainern das Leben kosten.

Gerüchten zufolge war Cherson ein Massaker, aber das erfährt man sicher erst nach dem Krieg.
Alte M113, alte T-72M ohne Reaktivpanzerung, wenig Arti und Munition, sind sicher Erfolgversprechend.
Dazu keine Luftwaffe, auf freiem Feld und die Pontons für den Nachschub und Abtransport der Verwundrten, zerstört.
Dafür haufenweise Einberufene mit kurzer Ausbildung und Terrabats.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ahh, verdammt, vergesse ja immer, als "inoffizieller VM", von "Radio Moskau", muss dir das ja natürlich auch am Popo vorbei gehen.



Tja, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommen die Beleidigungen.
Schade.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer weiß wie weit man noch vorstößt😅


Wie oft hat TASS und der Russische Verteidigungsminister seit mehr als einer Woche das Mantra gemeldet, der Gegenangriff der Ukraine ist *jämmerlich* *gescheitert?*
Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, der Isjumer Bogen hängt in der Luft und wenn die Russen nicht irgendwo Alarmeinheiten herbekommen und Kupjansk fällt, die Ukrainer stehen mit mechanisierten Einheiten 15km vor der Stadt, haben die Russen im Isjumer Bogen ein riesen Problem.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Berufssoldaten haben es selber entschieden und sind professionell ausgebildete Soldaten.
> Ich finde beides nicht gut und wünsche mir saß die Schlachterei aufhört, was Selensky in der Hand hat.
> Auch die jetzige Aktion wird wieder tausenden Ukrainern das Leben kosten.


Ich kann dich trösten, rechne dir mal für jeden toten Ukrainer, ca 3-4 tote Russen. Sehe es mal so wie es wirklich ist und akzeptiere dass um so mehr Russen fallen, prallalel dazu auch mehr Frauen und Kinder in der Kriegszone weiter leben dürfen die den Russen nicht mehr zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. September 2022)

+++Putin soll wegen Hochverrats abgesetzt werden+++



> Lange schien es, als würde es Putin mit Hilfe seines Propagandapparats und seiner Geheimdienste gelingen, fest im Sattel zu bleiben, auch wenn sich sein Krieg gegen die Ukraine zum Desaster entwickelt hat. Doch die Anzeichen mehren sich, dass die politische Unterstützung für ihn in Russland zu bröckeln beginnt. Ausgerechnet aus seiner Heimatstadt Sankt Petersburg ist jetzt eine offizielle Initiative gekommen, ihn wegen der Erfolglosigkeit der „Militäroperation“ wegen Hochverrats anzuklagen und aus dem Amt zu entfernen.​











						Ausgerechnet in Sankt Petersburg formiert sich politischer Widerstand: Putin soll wegen Hochverrats abgesetzt werden | Ruhrbarone
					

Lange schien es, als würde es Putin mit Hilfe seines Propagandapparats und seiner Geheimdienste gelingen, fest im Sattel zu bleiben, auch wenn sich sein




					www.ruhrbarone.de
				












						St. Petersburg local councilors call for Putin to be tried for treason
					

The Russian parliament should prosecute Russian dictator Vladimir Putin for treason, the local council of St Petersburg’s Smolninskoye municipality said in a resolution adopted on Sept. 7.




					news.yahoo.com
				




mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert, bis der weg vom fenster ist.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge war Cherson ein Massaker, aber das erfährt man sicher erst nach dem Krieg.
> Alte M113, alte T-72M ohne Reaktivpanzerung, wenig Arti und Munition, sind sicher Erfolgversprechend.
> Dazu keine Luftwaffe, auf freiem Feld und die Pontons für den Nachschub und Abtransport der Verwundrten, zerstört.
> Dafür haufenweise Einberufene mit kurzer Ausbildung und Terrabats.


Ja, alles "nette" Behauptungen, wahrscheinlich aus russischen Staatsmedien und Telegram Gruppen, die Fakten auf dem Schlachtfeld sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache. Auch die freie Presse weiss absolut nichts über deine Behauptungen zu berichten und du bist immer noch die Erklärung dafür schuldig, wie es gleichzeitig ein Massaker aus Ukrainischer Sicht sein kann, die Russen aber sehr ungewollt auf dem Rückzug sind und wichtige taktische Punkte verloren haben?
Deine Behauptungen zu den Pontonbrücken der Ukraine basieren auf welchen "Quellen", ausser deinen Behauptungen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommen die Beleidigungen.
> Schade.


Ganz ehrlich die Taktik zieht nicht mehr!
Du hast hier wortwörtlich von ukranischen Kanonenfutter geredet, ohne den geringsten Beleg zu Ausbildung Bewaffnung oder sonst etwas, du behauptest einfach nur.
Die Einsätze Russischer Wehrdienstpflichtiger zu tausenden sind von der freien Presse belegt, ebenfalls belegt ist, dass angeworbene Rusische "Freiwillige" teilweise nur ein 1-2 Wöchige Ausbildung bekommen haben, stand überall in der frreien und seriösen Presse.

Und um den ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen behauptest du indirekt, die Ukraine würde mit unausgebildeten Zivilisten in den Krieg ziehen -> Quelle?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist was anderes, als wenn du Zivilist warst und dir ne Knarre in die Hand gedrückt wird.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür haufenweise Einberufene mit kurzer Ausbildung und Terrabats.


Komisch es ist allgemein Bekannt und steht auch wieder in der freien und seriösen Presse, das die Ukraine ihre Einberufenen ziemlich gründlich ausbildet, auch z.B. in 4 Monatigen Lehrgängen in GB.

Und falls du es vergessen haben solltest, weil du die Karte ziehen willst, die Ukrainer kämpfen unfreiwillig (wozu wieder jegliche Quelle fehlt) und wie "gesetzlos" Einberufungen sind:




__





						§ 3 WPflG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Tschetan (8. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie oft hat TASS und der Russische Verteidigungsminister seit mehr als einer Woche das Mantra gemeldet, der Gegenangriff der Ukraine ist *jämmerlich* *gescheitert?*
> Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, der Isjumer Bogen hängt in der Luft und wenn die Russen nicht irgendwo Alarmeinheiten herbekommen und Kupjansk fällt, die Ukrainer stehen mit mechanisierten Einheiten 15km vor der Stadt, haben die Russen im Isjumer Bogen ein riesen Problem.



Warte einfach ab?
Vielleicht zerstören die Russen jetzt die Brücken der Ukrainer?
Am Ende hat sich bei den Ukrainern in Bezug auf Ausrüstung und Luftwaffe nichts geändert und die Überlegenheit bei Artis, existiert immer noch für die Russen.
Klar können sie etwas einnehmen und kurzzeitig halten, aber um welchen Preis?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich trösten, rechne dir mal für jeden toten Ukrainer, ca 3-4 tote Russen. Sehe es mal so wie es wirklich ist und akzeptiere dass um so mehr Russen fallen, prallalel dazu auch mehr Frauen und Kinder in der Kriegszone weiter leben dürfen die den Russen nicht mehr zum Opfer fallen.



Glaubst du das wirklich?
Wodurch? 
Die ukrainischen Jungs sitzen in ihren Löchern und können sich nicht wehren, oder sir werden in das Feuer der Arti gejagt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht zerstören die Russen jetzt die Brücken der Ukrainer?


Welche Brücken?
Die Straße und die Eisenbahn führen ohne jegliche Brücken direkt von Charkiw über Schewtschenkowe, Starovirivka (wo man vor Stunden schon stand) bis nach Kupjansk.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich?
> Wodurch?
> Die ukrainischen Jungs sitzen in ihren Löchern und können sich nicht wehren, oder sir werden in das Feuer der Arti gejagt.


Einige Ukrainer sitzen in Löchern, andere Ukrainer befreien gerade eine Stadt von in Panik fliehenden Russen. Jeder hat wohl seine Befehle, außer vlt die fliehenden Russen 

Da du ein großes Herz für Ukrainer hast die im Kampf fallen, schlussfolgerte ich daraus dass du auch mit den armen ukrainsichen Frauen und Kindern mitfühlst die auf für uns unvollstellbar bestialische Weise von russischen Soldaten Tag für Tag terrorisiert werden. Aber vlt bemitleidest du ja die etlichen Russen die so etwas tuen für ihren geisteskranken Zustand ? 

Was grad passt wird genommen wa ? Jaja ..


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Berufssoldaten haben es selber entschieden und sind professionell ausgebildete Soldaten.
> Ich finde beides nicht gut und wünsche mir dss die Schlachterei aufhört, *was Selensky in der Hand hat.*


Ahh natürlich, "Zarewitsch Putin" hat es natürlich überhaupt nicht, schon seit Beginn dieses Überfalls auf die Ukraine vor 6 Monaten, in der Hand, dem ganzen ein Ende zu setzen, dass kann natürlich ausschließlich die ukrainische Seite, indem sie sich doch bitte den verbrecherischen Forderungen Russland beugen möge.

Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie es dann doch wieder "unterschwellig" aus dir rausbricht, dass du im Grunde mit den verbrecherischen Machenschaften des Kreml, in der Ukraine, völlig solidarisch und absolut d'accord gehst...  




Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch die jetzige Aktion wird wieder tausenden Ukrainern das Leben kosten.



Nun scheinbar ist die ukrainische Bevölkerung aber nun bereits seit 6 Monaten von sich aus bereit dieses Opfer zu bringen, um sich nicht dem russischen Verbrechern beugen zu müssen.
Aber hey, gewisse "Hobbyautokraten" würden den Ukrainern natürlich nur zu gerne vorschreiben, wie es zu laufen hat.

Widerstand sofort einstellen und ab in die russische Kremlknechtschaft!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge war Cherson ein Massaker, aber das erfährt man sicher erst nach dem Krieg.


Gerüchten zu Folge sind deine Gerüchte genauso faul und brüchig, wie Russland aktuelle Situtation. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommen die Beleidigungen.
> Schade.


Ja schade, das Menschen wie du seit 6 Monaten hier "Marionette" für den Kreml spielen.
Schade um soviel vergeudete Lebenszeit und schade um den Strom, den solche Menschen für "Müll" verbraten.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, alles "nette" Behauptungen, wahrscheinlich aus russischen Staatsmedien und Telegram Gruppen, die Fakten auf dem Schlachtfeld sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache. Auch die freie Presse weiss absolut nichts über deine Behauptungen zu berichten und du bist immer noch die Erklärung dafür schuldig, wie es gleichzeitig ein Massaker aus Ukrainischer Sicht sein kann, die Russen aber sehr ungewollt auf dem Rückzug sind und wichtige taktische Punkte verloren haben?
> Deine Behauptungen zu den Pontonbrücken der Ukraine basieren auf welchen "Quellen", ausser deinen Behauptungen?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich die Taktik zieht nicht mehr!
> ...



Ich hatte gestern einen Artikel der Washington Post zitiert? Nicht gelesen?
Bitte komme nicht damit das die " Freie Presse" alle Informationen besitzt und alle deine Informationen richtig sind.
Ich hatte übrigens einen Youtuber hier verlinkt, der ziemlich korrekt seine Informationen veröffentlicht. 
Das alles irgendwie im Nebel des Krieges liegt,  sollte klar sein?

Kannst du zB 100% belegen das 1000de Wehrpflichtige auf russischer Seite kämpfen müssen?

Was weißt du von den Territorialbataillionen?  








						Freiwilliger der ukrainischen Territorialverteidigung: "Wir werden in den sicheren Tod geschickt"
					

Im Donbass scheint Russland auf dem Vormarsch zu sein. Über Propaganda und Wirklichkeit des Krieges




					www.heise.de
				




Auch " Freie Presse"?

Ein Rückzug ist keine Niederlage, sondern kann Leben sparen und bessere Positionen sichern.
Gelände jann man zurückholen, Leben nicht.
Gleichzeitig ist das Verhältnis von Angriff zu Verteidigung bei den Verlusten 3:1, was auch bei Cherson und jetzt Charkiw zu erwarten ist.
Das denke ich mir nicht aus, sondern das ist militärischer Konsens. 

Deshalb rücken die Russen langsam vor. 
Schauen, Ballern, schauen, vorrücken.  Einfach methodisch, systematisch und brutal.

Ich freue mich übrigens auch über deine Quellen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf livemap ist das Gebiet noch weiträumiger erobert!


Nebel des Krieges halt...

Wir wissen, dass es gut läuft. Besser als erwartet, aber wie gut genau wissen wir halt nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Brücken?
> Die Straße und die Eisenbahn führen ohne jegliche Brücken direkt von Charkiw über Schewtschenkowe, Starovirivka (wo man vor Stunden schon stand) bis nach Kupjansk.



Schaue dir das Gebiet an. Es ist von Flüssen eingegrenzt. Glaube es gibt da eine Eisenbahnbrücke.
Ist natürlich völlig egal?


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die ukrainischen Jungs sitzen in ihren Löchern und können sich nicht wehren, oder sir werden in das Feuer der Arti gejagt.


moin.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567948031227559942

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch hart unter beschuß:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567993892313747458

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die Ukrainer wissen gar nicht, wo sie sich am schnellsten verstecken sollen.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567883145935994881

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und was soll ich sagen - wird wohl nicht mehr besser heute:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567974442856513536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ach, weisste... n paar hab ich noch für dich. 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567890550744924160

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567880598978445312

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und zum Schluß (jetzt aber wirklich!) und weils einfach so schön zu sehen ist:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1567950774029918209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge war Cherson ein Massaker


stimmt schon.








						‘Tortured for months’ Occupied Kherson 'more tragic' than Bucha
					

KHERSON under Russian control has been described as "more tragic than Bucha" by a Ukrainian journalist who reported from within the city.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie es dann doch wieder "unterschwellig" aus dir rausbricht, dass du im Grunde mit den verbrecherischen Machenschaften des Kreml, in der Ukraine, völlig solidarisch und absolut d'accord bist...



Völliger Unsinn und ich habe vor dem Beginn des Krieges geschrieben das sie Verhandeln sollen, aber hier wurde ja nur gelacht und was die Russen für Schwächlinge sind .
Jetzt haben wir den Krieg und den wird die Ukraine nicht gewinnen, also sollten sie Leben retten und auch das was noch vorhanden ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja schade, das Menschen wie du seit 6 Monaten hier "Marionette" für den Kreml spielen.



Nee, ich habe einen Kopf zum denken und alles was im Rahmen des Konfliktes geschieht, hatte ich geschrieben und es trifft mich wie euch, also worüber soll ich frohlocken?
Haben euch die 8 Jahre Beschuß vom Donbass interessiert?  Die Toten? Frauen, Kinder?
Ich finde den Umgang mit diesem Konflikt einfach Sche....und es existieren auch Atomwaffen!

Wenn das " Bumms" macht, sitzen wir alle in der gleichen Wolke.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> moin.



Der Sack schließt sich langsam. 
Wäre ja jetzt nur mal interessant zu wissen wie viele russische Truppen und Material gerade in dem Frontabschnitt Gefahr laufen von der Ukraine eingekesselt zu werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn und ich habe vor dem Beginn des Krieges geschrieben das sie Verhandeln sollen, aber hier wurde ja nur gelacht und was die Russen für Schwächlinge sind .
> Jetzt haben wir den Krieg und den wird die Ukraine nicht gewinnen, also sollten sie Leben retten und auch das was noch vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann macht es eben Bumms. Nur weil wir hier es nicht schaffen im Winter nen Grad runterzudrehen werden unweit Kinder auf bestialische Art missbraucht und gemordet wie Vieh, von deinem Spitzenverein Russland. Wo bleibt dein falsches Mitleid hier ? Hast du keine Familie ? Was würden die Russen mit ihnen wohl machen ? Was machten sie mit geschätzt 700.000 - 1.300.000 Frauen in Ostdeutschland nach ihrem Einmarsch 45, dass bald darauf ein Massenzuizid deutscher Frauen in Brandenburg statt fand ? Hast du mal Berichte darüber gelesen wie eine Gruppenvergewaltigung aussieht ? Wie lange sie dauert ? Wie oft wird wiederholt ? Wieviele Schläge, Frakturen und Blut wird hier von praktisch Kindern ausgehalten ? Wie wieviele Tage und Männer hält eine 12 jährige wohl aus ? Was muss in ihr vorgehen dass sie sich danach freiwillig auf den Grund eines Sees setzt um zu gehen ?  

Du unterstützt eine Bande von abgebrühten Hsöhnen deren Doktrin und Kriegsmehtodik das beinhaltet was ich gerade beschreibe und bringst die Idee mit ihnen Frieden zu schließen ? Sry mir fehlen die Worte, aber mir tuet persönlich kein einziger gefallener Russe leid und ich würde lieber 10 kalte Winter ertragen als dass die Russen noch eine Stadt einnehmen. 

So lange Menschen östlich der Dnjepr gemordet werden ist die Antwort einheiltich und unumstößlich: Kein Frieden.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> *Ich hatte gestern einen Artikel der Washington Post zitiert? Nicht gelesen?*
> Bitte komme nicht damit das die " Freie Presse" alle Informationen besitzt und alle deine Informationen richtig sind.
> *Ich hatte übrigens einen Youtuber hier verlinkt, der ziemlich korrekt seine Informationen veröffentlicht.*


geh und lass mal deine input-devices reparieren. haupt- und evtl. vorhandene coprozessoren gleich mit. du bist ja unglaublich! deine antworten hattest Du ja wohl schon, soll ich extra nochmal gucken gehen?


----------



## Pu244 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn und ich habe vor dem Beginn des Krieges geschrieben das sie Verhandeln sollen, aber hier wurde ja nur gelacht und was die Russen für Schwächlinge sind .



Am Anfang hat Selenskyj verhandelt und einen mehr als guten Kompromiss vorgestellt

1: Verschiebung der Krimfrage um 15 Jahre (die Russen hätten die Kontrolle behalten)
2: Autonomie für Luhansk und Donezk
3: Neutralität der Ukraine
4: Begrenzung der Stärke des Ukrainischen Militärs

Das waren alles Punkte, die Putin nicht zustanden und die ihm dennoch gewährt worden wären. Putin hat sich entschieden diesen guten Kompromiss nicht anzunehmen und stattdessen diesen mörderischen Krieg zu führen. Es ist eindeutig Putins Schuld.

Sag doch mal konkret, was du mit Verhandlungen meinst. Soll sich die Ukraine einem Völkermord fügen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den Krieg und den wird die Ukraine nicht gewinnen, also sollten sie Leben retten und auch das was noch vorhanden ist.



Laß mich überlegen:

- Die Franzosen haben einen Krieg in Vietnam geführt, haben sie gewonnen? Nein
- Die USA, Weltmacht Nr 1, haben einen Krieg in Vietnam geführt, haben sie gewonnen? Ebenfalls nein.
- Russland hat einen Krieg in Afghanistan geführt, haben die gewonnen? Schon wieder nein.
- Eine Koalition aus über 50 Ländern (mehr als die NATO), die mächtigste der Menschheitsgeschichte, hat dem Terror den Krieg erklärt und ist in Afghanistan gelandet. Die müssen jetzt aber gewonnen haben, ganz sicher, es ist die größte Macht der Menschheitsgeschichte gewesen. Haben sie nicht? Ja sowas!
- Die USA sind in den Irak einmarschiert, wie sieht es da aus? Nun, sagen wir mal einfach bisher unentschieden.

Große Kriege, von denen 4 verloren gingen.

Die Ukraine sollte stand halten, denn in einem Völkermord, den Rußland ja geplant hat ("Entnazifizierung") würden wohl noch mehr Leute sterben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Haben euch die 8 Jahre Beschuß vom Donbass interessiert?  Die Toten? Frauen, Kinder?



Der ewige Whataboutism der Russlandfans.

Ist euch garnichts zu blöd? Weil man in der Vergangenheit einen massiven Fehler gemacht hat, soll man jetzt einen noch größeren Fehler machen, damit es konsistent wirkt?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich finde den Umgang mit diesem Konflikt einfach Sche....und es existieren auch Atomwaffen!
> 
> Wenn das " Bumms" macht, sitzen wir alle in der gleichen Wolke.



So sehr ich Boris Johnson für einen Idioten halte, so sehr hatte er da recht (vermutlich hat ihm das jemand gesagt): wenn man da nachgibt und sich davon einschüchtern läßt, dann kommt als nächstes eine noch unverschämtere Erpressung und danach wird es nochmal unverschämter.

Man darf da nicht nachgeben, denn das wird pervers ausgenutzt.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> So sehr ich Boris Johnson für einen Idioten halte, so sehr hatte er da recht (vermutlich hat ihm das jemand gesagt): wenn man da nachgibt und sich davon einschüchtern läßt, dann kommt als nächstes eine noch unverschämtere Erpressung und danach wird es nochmal unverschämter.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn und ich habe vor dem Beginn des Krieges geschrieben das sie Verhandeln sollen, aber hier wurde ja nur gelacht und was die Russen für Schwächlinge sind .
> Jetzt haben wir den Krieg und den wird die Ukraine nicht gewinnen, also sollten sie Leben retten und auch das was noch vorhanden ist.


@ Pu244

Er meinte damit nicht die Verhandlungen nach Kriegsanfang (März 2022), Tschetan bezog sich mit diesen Satz, auf die Weihnachtszeit 2021/22 als Russland viele Briefe geschrieben hat und Garantien haben wollte von der Nato und der EU

1. Ukraine nie in die Nato
2 Rückabwicklung der Nato Osterweiterung
3. Nato Truppen Rückzug  bis mind. Deutschland eher ganz raus aus Europa.
4. Keine Aufnahme von Schweden oder Finnland in die Nato oder überhaupt jemals irgendeine Nato "Erweiterung"

Darüber "sollte" verhandelt werden.
Was Tschetan mit Schwächlingen meint, erschließt sich nur ihm selbst, denn er war der größte Verfechter davon, dass Russland nicht die Ukraine angreift, sondern das nur US Geheimdienst Märchen sind, aber die Forderungen die Russland gestellt hat wären richtig und würden die Nato nichts kosten (Original Wortlaut).
In dieser Aussage waren natürlich EU und Deutschland eingeschlossen.

Tschetan hat hier in diesem Thread mehrmals *vor dem Krieg* zu erkennen gegeben, das er Anhänger des Eurasischen "Weltbildes" ist, also ein Europa von Wladiwostok bis Lissabon, unter Russischer "Führung" eher Imperialismus.
Er hat dutzenfach behauptet Deutschland und die EU wären wesentlich besser drann ohne die USA und mit Russland als Verbündeten.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine sollte stand halten, denn in einem Völkermord, den Rußland ja geplant hat ("Entnazifizierung") würden wohl noch mehr Leute sterben.


Danke für dieses sehr logische Argument!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat dutzenfach behauptet Deutschland und die EU wären wesentlich besser drann ohne die USA und mit Russland als Verbündeten.


Allein wirtschaftlich würde das überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben.
Deutschland hat 2021 ca. 27 Mrd. Euro nach Russland exportiert, im gleichen Zeitraum 122 Mrd. € in die USA.
Also das 6fache.
Das meiste Zeugs aus unserer Industrie könnten die Russen gar nicht verwenden, weil es keine passende hochtechnisierte Infrastruktur und Produktion gibt.
Evtl. wüssten die Russen bei einem Großteil der Exportwaren gar nicht, wo denn der Einschaltknopf der Maschine wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Allein wirtschaftlich würde das überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben.
> Deutschland hat 2021 ca. 27 Mrd. Euro nach Russland exportiert, im gleichen Zeitraum 122 Mrd. € in die USA.
> Also das 6fache.
> Das meiste Zeugs aus unserer Industrie könnten die Russen gar nicht verwenden, weil es keine passende hochtechnisierte Infrastruktur und Produktion gibt.
> Evtl. wüssten die Russen bei einem Großteil der Exportwaren gar nicht, wo denn der Einschaltknopf der Maschine wäre.


Das habe ich "damals" auch schon alles geschrieben.
Es ist ja so, das Russland seit mehr als 150 Jahren der deutschen Wirtschaft nie mehr als Rohstoffe zu bieten hatte und gleichzeitig nie den Wirtschafts- Bevölkerungswohlstand hatte, als Exportpartner irgendwie interessant zu sein.
Darüber hinaus ist das Thema ja seit vielen Jahren (aufkommen der BRICS) in unzähligen Foren bei "Putinverstehern" präsent, wie toll und interessant die BRICS für Deutschland wären (da war China noch lange nicht so stark wie jetzt) und die USA sowieso mit dem Dollar bankrott sind.
Das die BRICS auch heute noch gegen die Wirtschaftsleistung des "Westens" ein kompletter Zwerg sind, wird halt nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.
Du kannst dir da den Mund fusselig schreiben, die wirtschaftlichen Fakten und Zusammenhänge werden eben einfach verdrängt oder hart geleugnet.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2022)

Abgesehen von fossilen Energieträgern, was fehlt der deutschen Wirtschafft am ehesten aus Russland? Es ist Paletten-Draht...


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> und was soll ich sagen - wird wohl nicht mehr besser heute:


Als hätte jemand im zweiten Weltkrieg den Kommandeur einer Heeresgruppe gefangen.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Er ist nicht der General, er hat nur ein ähnliches Muttermal am Kinn. Der richtige General hat weniger Haare und außerdem hat der Gefangene nur 2 silberne Sterne nebeneinander, also müsste er "lieutenant colonel" sein.  

Die Twitterseiten die das so geteilt haben, kann man in Zukunft direkt so einschätzen, als Nachrichtenschleuder ohne Qualität, dass ist zwar in Ordnung aber, sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten.


ein weiterer Text über das Leben in besetzten Städten, kann man natürlich wieder anzweifeln, aber die 9 Millionen die angeblich gerne unter den Russen leben wollen, sind nicht realistisch:









						"I want the home to be Ukraine. I don’t want this damned “Russian world” - Experiencing and escaping Nova Kakhovka after 5 months in Russian occupation. • WarTranslated
					

This is an interview with Alexey, a 34-year-old born and raised in now occupied Nova Kakhovka in Kherson Oblast. Alexey and his family lived under Russian occupation from 24 February until 3 August, when they found a car and escaped to Ukraine through one of the few green corridors still...




					wartranslated.com


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Man möge diese meinige Wasserstandmeldung dann wieder herausholen, wenn die Ukraine selbst offizielle Zahlen vorlegt.
Meine Quellen berichten von ca. 21-24.000 russischen Gesamtverlusten (Tote, Verwundete und Gefangene) bei knappen 1.350 ukrainischen Gesamtverlusten während der letzten 72 h.
DAS wäre dann heftig...


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> und außerdem hat der Gefangene nur 2 silberne Sterne nebeneinander, also müsste er "lieutenant colonel" sein.


Nun das jedenfalls ist kein gutes Argument, das machen Leute gerne mal um sich dünn zu machen, wenn sie wichtig sind😅


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man möge diese meinige Wasserstandmeldung dann wieder herausholen, wenn die Ukraine selbst offizielle Zahlen vorlegt.
> Meine Quellen berichten von ca. 21-24.000 russischen Gesamtverlusten (Tote, Verwundete und Gefangene) bei knappen 1.350 ukrainischen Gesamtverlusten während der letzten 72 h.
> DAS wäre dann heftig...


What?
Bei aller Liebe aber daran glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich, dann müssten die Ukrainer ja rund um Balakilia mind. 10000-15000 Russen eingesackt oder getötet haben.
Das glaube ich nicht wirklich, die stehen auf dem Spiel wenn die Ukrainer bis Kupiansk durchkommen.

Oder redest du von a. 21-24.000 russischen Gesamtverlusten (Tote, Verwundete und Gefangene) seit dem 24.2.2022?
Auch das bezweifel ich massiv, hier gehe ich eher von 20000 Toten und um die 80000 Gesamtausfall aus, bezogen auf Russland.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun das jedenfalls ist kein gutes Argument, das machen Leute gerne mal um sich dünn zu machen, wenn sie wichtig sind😅


Stimmt wohl, aber es war ja nur ein zweites Argument. Sich dann trotzdem einen höheren Rang anzuziehen ist vlt auch nicht so schlau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> What?
> Bei aller Liebe aber daran glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich, dann müssten die Ukrainer ja rund um Balakilia mind. 10000-15000 Russen eingesackt oder getötet haben.
> Das glaube ich nicht wirklich, die stehen auf dem Spiel wenn die Ukrainer bis Kupiansk durchkommen.
> 
> ...


Der unterstrichene Satz von mir ist nicht umsonst vorangestellt und hoffentlich entsprechend verstanden worden.

Denke, die mir übermittelte mündl. Quellenaussage muss man selbstverständlich mit Vorsicht genießen.
Und nein, die Hauptverluste wären nicht dort, sondern im Großraum Cherson, primär Gefangennahmen.

Ich will mich -evtl. besteht hierfür Verständnis- aus Gründen des Quellenschutzes nicht weiter aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Persönlich schätze ich die Nachricht als Mischung zw. Wunsch und Wirklichkeit ein.
Die ukrainischen Verluste in der Tiefe der Detailnennung mir gegenüber erachte ich als realistisch ein.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Ds ISW ist ja heute morgen richtig optimistisch



> +++ 08:56 ISW rechnet mit Rückeroberung von Kupjansk innerhalb von drei Tagen +++​Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte werden wahrscheinlich innerhalb von drei Tagen die Stadt Kupjansk in der Region Charkiw einnehmen, prognostiziert die US-Denkfabrik Institute of the Study of War (ISW). Die russischen Stellungen in der Region seien weiteren Vorstößen der Ukrainer ausgesetzt.



Nochmal zur Einordnung, Kupiansk ist ein extrem wichtiger Eisenbahn und Straßenknotenpunkt für den Bereich Isjum, fällt Kupiansk ist Isjum von jeglichem Nachschub abgeschnitten und eine wichtige Eisenbahnlinie für die Versorgung von Russischen Truppen im Donbass blockiert. Und natürlich sitzen dann ziemlich viele (tausende) russische Fronttruppen in der Falle sprich in einem Kessel.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch das bezweifel ich massiv, hier gehe ich eher von 20000 Toten und um die 80000 Gesamtausfall aus, bezogen auf Russland.


Ein Edit:
Deine Einschätzung klingt nicht schlecht, ist aber naturgemäß nur sehr schwierig zu beurteilen.

Wenn ich einen -naturgemäß sehr unscharfen- Abgleich zw. Meldungen anderer Nationen, der Ukraine und meinen Infoquellen fahre, so kann ich bis Dato empfehlen, die britischen Meldungen als die bisher Realistischsten einzustufen.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denke, die mir übermittelte mündl. Quellenaussage muss man selbstverständlich mit Vorsicht genießen.
> Und nein, die Hauptverluste wären nicht dort, sondern im Großraum Cherson, primär Gefangennahmen.


Ich verstehe zwar, dass um Kherson wohl mehr russische Einheiten sind, aber wie machen sie dort so viele Gefangene, wenn sie dort nur die 1 Verteidigungslinie teilweise durchbrechen und auf harten Widerstand stoßen, laut Augenzeugenberichten unter Dauerfeuer stehen und sich jeden Meter mit hohen Verlusten erkämpfen. In Kharkiv dagegen ist es fast der Rückzug auf Kiev 2.0, wo die Soldaten um ihr Leben rennen. Die vorhanden Bilder aus Kharkiv sprechen Bände, da hat man in den letzten 3 Tagen Material für mehrere BTGs (3+) intakt vorgefunden, es gab locker 100+ POWs zu sehen und mehre Tode.

Aus Kherson gab es gestern ein Video aus einem betonierten Wassergraben, wo die Ukrainer mit Dauerfeuer versucht haben ihre Position zu halten, die hatten nicht mal Helme auf.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar, dass um Kherson wohl mehr russische Einheiten sind, aber wie machen sie dort so viele Gefangene, wenn sie dort nur die 1 Verteidigungslinie teilweise durchbrechen und auf harten Widerstand stoßen, laut Augenzeugenberichten unter Dauerfeuer stehen und sich jeden Meter mit hohen Verlusten erkämpfen. In Kharkiv dagegen ist es fast der Rückzug auf Kiev 2.0, wo die Soldaten um ihr Leben rennen. Die vorhanden Bilder aus Kharkiv sprechen Bände, da hat man in den letzten 3 Tagen Material für mehrere BTGs (3+) intakt vorgefunden, es gab locker 100+ POWs zu sehen und mehre Tode.
> 
> Aus Kherson gab es gestern ein Video aus einem betonierten Wassergraben, wo die Ukrainer mit Dauerfeuer versucht haben ihre Position zu halten, die hatten nicht mal Helme auf.


Das kann ich schlichtweg nicht beurteilen, werter @Optiki .

Es mag spekulativ Gründe für die Ukraine geben, die Lage zur Feindverwirrung um Cherson herum schlechter darzustellen, als es tatsächlich ist.
Die Russen sind ja im Moment dazu gezwungen, Schwerpunkte auszubilden.
Da können Fehlinformationen an die Russen für die Ukrainer große taktische Vorteile ergeben.


----------



## JePe (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn und ich habe vor dem Beginn des Krieges geschrieben das sie Verhandeln sollen, aber hier wurde ja nur gelacht und was die Russen für Schwächlinge sind .



Was Du eigentlich geschrieben hast war:



Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder keinen Angriff.



Womit die Qualitaet Deiner "Analysen" - die denen des Kremls verblueffend! aehneln - abschliessend zusammengefasst ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Haben euch die 8 Jahre Beschuß vom Donbass interessiert?  Die Toten? Frauen, Kinder?



Jedes einzelne Opfer des sog. Buergerkrieges im Donbass - der in Wahrheit auch nichts anderes als eine "militaerische Spezialoperation" Russlands ist - geht auf das Konto des Faschisten im Kreml. Die Invasion vom 24. Februar formalisiert diesen Zustand nur.

Und soweit es mich angeht - Ja, sie haben mich interessiert. Weshalb ich auch damals schon die russischen Verbrechen gegen die Ukraine angeprangert habe. Was ist mit Dir? Kommt jetzt wieder "Minsk 2", begleitet von einem sakralen Schauer? Hat Russland - das doch angeblich gar nicht im Donbass gekaempft hat - sich eigentlich an Minsk 2 gehalten?



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)und es existieren auch Atomwaffen!



Ich bin verwirrt. Wenn doch - wie von Dir unermuedlich befloetet - Russland sich langsam, aber unaufhaltsam durch die Ukraine frisst und die Ukraine auf der anderen Seite jeden Tag etwas mehr ausblutet, was soll dann diese permanent wiederholte, infantile Drohung mit einem unnoetigen Einsatz von Atomwaffen? Die uebrigens nicht nur Vladimort Putler besitzt.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als hätte jemand im zweiten Weltkrieg den Kommandeur einer Heeresgruppe gefangen.





Optiki schrieb:


> Er ist nicht der General, er hat nur ein ähnliches Muttermal am Kinn. Der richtige General hat weniger Haare und außerdem hat der Gefangene nur 2 silberne Sterne nebeneinander, also müsste er "lieutenant colonel" sein.


hab es später gestern dann auch noch mitbekommen. Zumindest war man noch strittig, weil wohl doch einige markante Merkmale stimmig waren. Sind halt wilde Zeiten, fand aber trotzdem es war n netter trigger für hier und habs von daher nicht korrigiert. danke. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ds ISW ist ja heute morgen richtig optimistisch
> 
> Nochmal zur Einordnung, Kupiansk ist ein extrem wichtiger Eisenbahn und Straßenknotenpunkt für den Bereich Isjum, fällt Kupiansk ist Isjum von jeglichem Nachschub abgeschnitten und eine wichtige Eisenbahnlinie für die Versorgung von Russischen Truppen im Donbass blockiert. Und natürlich sitzen dann ziemlich viele (tausende) russische Fronttruppen in der Falle sprich in einem Kessel.


Da war die Nacht wohl auch noch was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)
Der nächstgelegene Schienenübergang nach Russland ist 300km weit entfernt, und dort ist ja auch noch die enorm wichtige "Verbindungskreuzung" zwischen N/S und O/W.
Da is erstmal   E N D E    G E L Ä N D E!

<edit>
aus gegebenem Anlass:


> Ukrainian forces coming at Kupyansk from both west and south.
> If Russians don't flee now, its going to be a blood bath.


von ca. 10:40Uhr.
ich denke die Ukraine hat wieder einmal gezeigt, wie geistig agil sie so als ganzes ist.
Alle an der Nase rumgeführt, saustark. Als sich alle sicher waren, da kommt nichts mehr und die groß angelegtekündigte Offensive war ein Rohrkrepierer... und dann gleich so! Wenn das durchgeht -und davon ist erstmal auszugehen- war das ein richtig derber Nierenhaken.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Wenn doch - wie von Dir unermuedlich befloetet - Russland sich langsam, aber unaufhaltsam durch die Ukraine frisst und die Ukraine auf der anderen Seite jeden Tag etwas mehr ausblutet, was soll dann diese permanent wiederholte, infantile Drohung mit einem unnoetigen Einsatz von Atomwaffen? Die uebrigens nicht nur Vladimort Putler besitzt.



Die häufige Verwendung von Atombomben in den Kommentaren hat den Hintergrund, dass das Vladimortsche Institut für Hochbegabte Debile und anderlei Zauberwesen die nirgendwo zu finden sind, einen Bonus von einen ganzen halben ZauberRubel und vier Viertel orginale Falschgold Kupeken raufpackt, und das sogar für Sage und Schreibe jeden 1000sten Kommentar.

Eine Putinobsession und dazu noch reich werden, das müssen Genies sein..


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

auch gerade gesehen!


----------



## Krolgosh (9. September 2022)

Da ich militärisch leider kein tieferes Wissen besitze bin ich die meiste Zeit hier nur stiller Mitleser und überlass es den Leuten die Ahnung haben hier ihre  Analysen/Thesen aufzustellen.

Ich habe mir aber heute Vormittag mal die Mühe gemacht und im Thread ein paar Wochen vor dem 24.02 und danach gelesen. Es ist erstaunlich wie sehr sich doch die Aussagen der Putin Fanboys immer und immer wieder widerholen. Auf Gegenargumente wird nicht eingegangen, andere Aussagen werden so gedreht wie sie gerade passen. Dazwischen dann geheucheltes Mitleid und Bedauern für "alle" Beteiligten und der Wunsch nach Verhandlungen. Wie sinnig diese wären wurde hier schon zu genüge erläutert. Letztendlich läuft es eh immer nur darauf hinaus das Russland/Putin doch so missverstanden und ungerecht behandelt wurde und dass dies der Grund für das ganze "Schlamassel" ist.

Ich sitze hier nur regelmäßig fassungslos davor, wenn ich diese Geistigen Ergüsse lese und denke mir das kann doch nicht deren ihr Ernst sein. Aus der Geschichte wurde nichts, aber auch gar nichts gelernt... Ob damals wohl genauso für Hitler Partei ergriffen worden wäre?

Trägt nicht viel zum Thema bei, aber ich musste das mal loswerden.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Ist schon irgendwie spannend, laut pro russischen Kanälen sind die Ukrainer schon seit 2 Tagen 10-15km vor Kupiansk. Es gibt ein Video wie ein Zivilist eine ukrainische Flagge auf einen Funkturm ungefähr in dem Bereich aufgehängt hat, wenn das zusammenhängt, wäre das zu goldig.

Neben HIMARS, M270, PHz2000 haben die Ukrainer auch Prototypen vom BTR-4MV im Einsatz um Kharkiv, scheint also schon ein sehr ernster Versuch gewesen zu sein, welcher anscheinend auch belohnt wird. Normalweise müssten sie für mein Verständnis wieder so lange jagen, wie es möglich ist und so viel Schaden zuzufügen wie möglich, umso weniger Leute verlängern dann bei den Russen  ihre kurzen Verträge.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

@Krolgosh
ich denke, das ist teil der taktik - es werden sich immer irgendwelche stillen mitleser finden die sich nicht auskennen und auf das gewäsch hereinfallen. deswegen wird auch nichts ausdiskutiert, sondern direkt auf die nächste sau im dorf umgeschwenkt. Und wenns mal so gar nicht läuft kommt die nukleare Keule. so schafft man still und heimlich "Anhängerschaft" - die es im "besten" Fall noch nicht mal bemerkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Am Anfang hat Selenskyj verhandelt und einen mehr als guten Kompromiss vorgestellt
> 
> 1: Verschiebung der Krimfrage um 15 Jahre (die Russen hätten die Kontrolle behalten)
> 2: Autonomie für Luhansk und Donezk
> ...



Eine kleine Ergänzung, die Ukraine hat Neutralität und Begrenzung des Militärs angeboten, auf ein Maß welches aber noch eine effektive Landesverteidigung ermöglicht.
Dafür wollte man dann aber auch Schutzmachtgarantien, von Ländern der eigenen Wahl, um Russland möglichst von künftigen militärischen Hirnfürtzen abzuhalten, wenn ihnen mal wieder irgend etwas nicht passt.



Pu244 schrieb:


> So sehr ich Boris Johnson für einen Idioten halte, so sehr hatte er da recht (vermutlich hat ihm das jemand gesagt): wenn man da nachgibt und sich davon einschüchtern läßt, dann kommt als nächstes eine noch unverschämtere Erpressung und danach wird es nochmal unverschämter.
> 
> Man darf da nicht nachgeben, denn das wird pervers ausgenutzt.


In dem Punkt ist Putin in der Tat wirklich sehr nah an Hitler.
Hitler hätte bis zum März 1939 wohl, abseits seiner idiologischen Hirnfürtze, nach damaligen Stand und Weltsicht, als einer der größten Politiker in die deutschen Geschichtsbücher eingehen können.

Besetzung des entmilitarisierten Rheinlands, mit durchgekommen, offene Wiederbewaffnung Deutschlands, mit durchgekommen, Flottenvertrag mit England, mit durchgekommen, Anschluss Östereichs, mit durchgekommen, Forderung nach Anschluss der Sudetengebiete, mit durchgekommen, militärische Besetzung und Angliederung der Resttschechoslowakei, mit durchgekommen, Rückgabe des Memellandes durch Litauen, mit durchgekommen.
Es wurde ihm am Ende immer von allen Beteiligten Seiten nachgegeben und entgegen gekommen.

Aber Hitler hat darauf wie ein Spielsüchtiger immer weiter gezockt, bis er dadurch am Ende absolut alle Erfolge und noch viel mehr verloren hatte.

Genauso Putin.
Putin wäre mit der militärischen Anektion der Krim 2014 und Angliederung an Russland vermutlich durchgekommen, er wäre mit dem was die "Seperatisten" 2014 im Donbass erobert haben, als autonome, evt. auch unabhängige Gebiete, vermutlich noch durchgekommen.
Er wäre bei der Verhandlungsrunde zwischen der Ukraine und Russland, zu Beginn des Krieges, vermutlich sogar noch mit einer bündnisneutralen Ukraine durchgekommen.

Er hätte mit diesen "Erfolgen" sicherlich irgendwann aus russischen Sicht, als der größte russische Staatsmann, seit dem Zerfall der UDSSSR, in die russischen Geschichtsbücher eingehen können.

Aber, Putin hat lieber weitergezockt und so wie es im Moment für ihn, soweit bewertbar, ausschaut, wird er alles das, was er seit 2014 erspielt hat, verzocken und er hat darüber hinaus Russland und die Menschen dort, durch die Sanktionen, auf einen wirtschaftlichen Kurs gebracht, der Russland direkt in den größten wirtschaftlichen Kolaps, seit 1990 / 1991, manövriert.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

seh ich hier zwei A-10?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568198277211852802

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> seh ich hier zwei A-10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Gespräch war vor einer ganzen Weile ja mal, das die USA mit dem Gedanken spielen der Ukraine A-10 zu liefern.
Allerdings ist die Qualität des Videos auch so mies, es könnten auch computeranimierte Modelle sein...
Also ein bewusster Fake, um die Russen psychologisch weiter unter Druck zu setzen.

Sollten es aber echte A-10 sein, es wäre wohl unschön für alles der russische Armee, was an mechanisierten und gepanzerten Kräften auf dem Boden kreucht.

Man wird wohl schlicht abwarten müssen, ob man künftig noch öfter A-10 in ukrainischen Aufnahmen zu sehen bekommen wird.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> seh ich hier zwei A-10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tippe auf Bildmontage.
Das ist fake, bin mir recht sicher.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Dito,
achtet auf die Farben und leichten Verzerrungen, wenn die A10 kommen!

Trotzdem so ein par A10s wären wirklich "nice to have" für die Ukrainer und eine sau böse Überraschung für die  Russen. Hach Gott die A10 ist einer meiner Lieblinge, aber auch deswegen, weil ich wusste und weiß, das ich immer auf der anderen/richtigen  Seite wäre, bei ihren Angriffen.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Auch bleibt man mit 100% Schub im Tiefflug mit 15-20 m bei 2x40 kN nicht mehr mit der Kamera auf der Wiese stehen.
Da sieht dann z. B. so aus:








						Flugzeug mit laufenden Triebwerken - Mann wird weggedrückt
					

Die Regeln auf dem Rollfeld sind klar: Niemals hinter einem Flugzeug mit laufenden Triebwerken stehen. Was passiert, wenn die Warnung missachtet wird, zeigt dieses Video.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Tekkla (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> seh ich hier zwei A-10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, A-10, aber sieht eher nach nem ganz miesen Fake aus. Bei der zweiten Maschine sah es aus wie eine Szene aus Star Wars.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

ich erinnere mich noch an eine Rahmendivisionsübung in/um Grafenwöhr, dort wurde ich mit einem Kamaraden (Uffz? weissnicht mehr, egal) samt LKW im Rahmen eines nächtlichen Alarms zum Zwecke der "Flugzieldarstellung" auf die Kuppes eines Berges geschickt. Der Berg war oben recht "rund", ihm gegenüber in der Ferne ein ebensolcher - man hatte kompletten Überblick über den gesamten Kessel dazwischen. Haben uns dort oben angekommen, nachdem wir eine geraucht hatten in den Kasten des LKW gelegt und geschlafen, war ja mitten in der Nacht und wir hatten tatsächlich keine andere Aufgabe als eben: Flugzieldarstellung. 
Irgendwann als es draußen längst hell war, hat es uns -übertrieben ausgedrückt- beihnahe von der Pritsche gewedelt... A-10, irgendwelche andere Jets (F16?), Hubschrauber im Tiefflug übern Berg. Und wir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mittendrin, das war schon ein krasses Erlebnis.
Irgendwann später im laufe das Tages hatten wir dann auch noch einen fetten Bomber oder ein (Transportflugzeug?; 6 Propeller?) im Überflug, den man schon minutenlang hat kommen hören und der einen dann doch noch kurzzeitig in Ehrfurcht erstarren liess, als er dann endlich und knapp über die Wipfel des hinter uns liegenden Wäldchens walzte...
Es gab im laufe des Tages noch weitere Überflüge, alles in allem ähnliche Situation wie in dem Video - da weht es einen jedenfalls nicht weg, auch wenns durchaus brutal ist. Ganz so nah war es bei allerdings wirklich nicht. Die Jets hört man wirklich auch erst recht spät weil sie so schnell sind, u.U. halt auch gar nich.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dito,
> achtet auf die Farben und leichten Verzerrungen, wenn die A10 kommen!


könnte auch schlicht und ergreifend die druckwellen sein, oder nicht?


p.s.: nee, nee - ich möchte damit jetzt nicht behaupten das Video nicht nicht echt sei, keine angst.
wollts einfach loswerden, war halt wirklich ein ziemlich beeindruckendes Erlebnis welches bleibende Spuren hinterlies. 


compisucher schrieb:


> Auch bleibt man mit 100% Schub im Tiefflug mit 15-20 m bei 2x40 kN nicht mehr mit der Kamera auf der Wiese stehen.
> Da sieht dann z. B. so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, kräftezerlegung, anyone? 

1x für den Fall das Flugzeug steht noch, vor dem Überwinden der Haftreibung
1x für den Fall des "anfahrens"
1x für den Fall einer angenommen Geschwindigkeit x
... ich mein ja nur.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> hmm, kräftezerlegung, anyone?
> 
> 1x für den Fall das Flugzeug steht noch, vor dem Überwinden der Haftreibung
> 1x für den Fall des "anfahrens"
> ...


Sei sicher, dass das Flugzeug auf der Parkposition im idle läuft, also vielleicht mit 2-5 kN Schub.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat dutzenfach behauptet Deutschland und die EU wären wesentlich besser drann ohne die USA und mit Russland als Verbündeten



Sicher nicht schlechter. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Allein wirtschaftlich würde das überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben.



Du solltest einfach sehen wer jetzt alles einsteigen will und welchen Markt sie repräsentieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das die BRICS auch heute noch gegen die Wirtschaftsleistung des "Westens" ein kompletter Zwerg sind, wird halt nicht zur Kenntnis genommen.



Du mußt halt die ganzen Dienstleistungen abziehen die mit einfließen. Börsentransaktionen sind keine
" Wirtschaftsleistungen".

Wir können dazu aber einen eigenen, interessanten Thread eröffnen ?



JePe schrieb:


> infantile Drohung mit einem unnoetigen Einsatz von Atomwaffen?


Nö, aber wie geht die Spirale weiter, wenn Russland anfängt Satelliten und Drohnen abzuschießen, mit denen die Nato hilft, russische Soldaten zu töten und  weiß man,  wer dann zur Bombe greift?
Mir ist da nicht wohl.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher nicht schlechter.


Da liegen halt Lichtjahre zwischen deiner und meiner und wohl auch der klaren Mehrheitsmeinung in diesem Land.
Und um diese Lichtjahre zu qualifizieren, liegt mir z.B. so viel daran, das ich dafür zur Waffe greifen und kämpfen würde, auch noch mit Jahrgang 1971, das es die Russen unter gar keinen Umständen werden, mit denen dieses Land verbündet sein soll.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Bisschen Infos über die Situation in der Ukraine.









						Ukraine war veterans on how Kiev plundered US aid, wasted soldiers, endangered civilians, and lost the war - The Grayzone
					

“The weapons are stolen, the humanitarian aid is stolen, and we have no idea where the billions sent to this country have gone,” a Ukrainian complained to The Grayzone. In a video sent via Facebook messenger in July, Ivan* can be seen standing next to his car, an early 2010s model Mitsubishi...




					thegrayzone.com


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen Infos über die Situation in der Ukraine.


Ja von einer Seite deren Ausrichtung ziemlich klar ist.




__





						The Gray Zone – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Gründer Max Blumenthal








						Max Blumenthal – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Er tritt auch häufig in den russischen Staatsmedien RT und Sputnik auf und verteidigt russische Außenpolitik, darunter auch Russlands Rolle im syrischen Bürgerkrieg



Genauso wie bei Telepolis dürften sich auch dort eine Menge Verschwörungstheoretiker und "Putinisten" herumtreiben. Gerade bei Telepolis konnte man über die Jahre Verschwörungstheorien bzgl. 9/11, Nato und pro Putin haufenweise lesen, das dürfte nach dem Wiki Artikel hier genauso sein.
Nicht ganz Anti-Spiegel aber klar in die Richtung!


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja von einer Seite deren Ausrichtung ziemlich klar ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du das ist alles erlogen?


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Salve,

der/die Erfolg/Erfolge der Ukrainer sind jetzt mehr oder minder amtlich!


> +++ 17:18 Russland evakuiert drei Städte in Region Charkiw +++​Die Städte *Isjum, Kupjansk* und Welykyj Burluk in der ukrainischen Region Charkiw werden nach russischen Angaben evakuiert. Das von Russland gehaltene Gebiet sei durch die ukrainische Gegenoffensive bedroht, sagt der russische Beamte Witali Gantschew im staatlichen Fernsehen.











						+++ 17:18 Russland evakuiert drei Städte in Region Charkiw +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das ist alles erlogen?


Ja


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wie bei Telepolis dürften sich auch dort eine Menge Verschwörungstheoretiker und "Putinisten" herumtreiben. Gerade bei Telepolis konnte man über die Jahre Verschwörungstheorien bzgl. 9/11, Nato und pro Putin haufenweise lesen, das dürfte nach dem Wiki Artikel hier genauso sein.
> Nicht ganz Anti-Spiegel aber klar in die Richtung!



Als ich zum ersten mal Telepolis las dachte ich das wär eine Art Satirezeitung und der Artikel ein langer Scherz. Mir war damals noch nicht klar dass Manipulation inhaltlich so tiefes Niveau erreichen kann. Ganz klar ein Blatt dass heraussticht, direkt aus den Augen lol

Die sind hard links eingestellt wa ? Als ob man beim Thema Russland Gysi zuhören würde. Ala hast die Wahl, Augen oder Ohren.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das ist alles erlogen?


Entweder das oder zumindest maximal aufgebauscht, verdreht und wunschgemäß nachgefärbt.

Der englischsprachige Wikipedia-Eintrag zu The Gray Zone ist sehr viel ausführlicher, was deren Sündenregister angeht.

Auch auf der Seite selbst muss man nicht lange suchen, um Beiträge zu finden, die auch gänzlich ungeachtet der politischen Einstellung ebenso gut  von Michael Wendler oder Atilla Hildmann stammen könnten.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Blatt dass heraussticht, direkt aus den Augen lol


Telepolis ist schon was komisches, manchmal ganz interessant.

Aber definitiv keine Auszeichnung für diesen doch sehr guten Verlag.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOze1u-c7uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der bietet gutes Kartenmaterial.

Vielleicht beachten das die Russen sich hinter Flüsse zurückgezogen haben. Wenn die Ukrainer weiter so vorrücken werden sie an den Flanken angreifbar, die Arti und Luftwaffe hat mehr Möglichkeiten Ziele zu bekämpfen und man kann abgeschnitten werden.
Auch der Nachschub wird schwieriger.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "Das von Russland gehaltene *Gebiet sei durch die ukrainische Gegenoffensive bedroht*, sagt der russische Beamte Witali Gantschew im staatlichen Fernsehen."



Wie, was jetzt?
Gestern hieß es doch noch aus "Radio Moskau" und von seinen Social Media "Kreml VMs", die ukrainischen Gebietsgewinne seien nur eine "gute Geste Moskaus" und man würde sich "geplant und geordnet" auf eine für Russland günstiger zu verteidigende Position zurückfallen lassen, um die ukrainischen Truppen ins leere laufen zu lassen und sie dann aufzureiben.  

Und heute nun ist der "mächtige russische Bär" plötzlich von ganz offizieller Stelle ernsthaft von der doch schon "gescheiterten ukrainischen Offensive", in seinem okkupierten Teretorium, bedroht und sieht sich genötigt gleich 3 ganze Städte zu deportieren, *ähm* meine natürlich zu evakuieren, na sowas aber auch.

Aber unser "Radio Moskau" und seine "inoffizellen VMs" hier im Forum, werden auch dafür sehr sicher ein neues Märchen finden, wieso die Ukraine eigentlich mit ihrer Offensive schon seit Tagen gescheitert ist und den Krieg schon lange verloren hat.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Entweder das oder zumindest maximal aufgebauscht, verdreht und wunschgemäß nachgefärbt.


Sollte man aber nicht vergleichen und seine eigene Meinung bilden?
Warum sollte der Bericht erlogen sein?
Kannst du das erklären?


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Telepolis ist schon was komisches, manchmal ganz interessant.
> 
> Aber definitiv keine Auszeichnung für diesen doch sehr guten Verlag.


Wenn man mal aus Interesse oder Langeweile Lust auf ne frische Briese ala Kremlpropaganda verspürt, ist Telepolis der perfekte Ableger. Stellenweise 1zu1 das selbe drin wie bei RT und Co.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Telepolis ist schon was komisches, manchmal ganz interessant.
> 
> Aber definitiv keine Auszeichnung für diesen doch sehr guten Verlag.



Ich stimme nirgendwo mit allem überein und wenn von Zion, Bilderberger und Co geschrieben wird, schalte ich ab.
Oft ist das Problem, daß gute Analysen und Verichte, von irgendwelchen Ergüsse diskreditiert werden.
Muß man ausblenden.
Es ist deprimierend, wenn man bei Gesprächen über die Ukraine, bei Chemtrails landet.
Zeigt aber auch die Hilflosigkeit vieler.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zeigt aber auch die Hilflosigkeit vieler.


Du meinst so hilflos wie Du, dass du uns diesen ganzen "literarischen & medialen Müll" hier präsentierst / verlinkst?


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal aus Interesse oder Langeweile Lust auf ne frische Briese ala Kremlpropaganda verspürt, ist Telepolis der perfekte Ableger.


Jap das Thema kann man natürlich vergessen.

Heise sollte Telepolis auch abstoßen mMn.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sollte man aber nicht vergleichen und reine eigene Meinung bilden?
> Warum sollte der Bericht erlogen sein?
> Kannst du das erklären?


Ich meine, dir das in diesem Thread bereits erklärt zu haben. Aber gerne noch einmal etwas bildhafter:

Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn, aber ein blindes Huhn kann definitiv und unter keinem Umständen sicher Mähdrescher fahren.
Also lässt man es nicht Mähdrescher fahren.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jap das Thema kann man natürlich vergessen.
> 
> Heise sollte Telepolis auch abstoßen mMn.


Vor 8-10 Jahren konnte man sich viele der Artikel auf Telepolis noch als andere Sichtweise auf viele Dinge / Themen durchlesen, aber ab irgend einem Punkt ist es im laufe der Jahre zunehmend von Verschwörungsspinnern und Kremlpropagandisten gekapert worden.

Heute kannst du die Artikel auf Telepolis in bald über 90% der Fälle komplett als Informationsquelle vergessen.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schön du hast wieder ein Video gefunden, gestern ein Video wo ein Typ die Karte von Rybar wiedergibt, einem pro russischen Kanal, wo irgendwelche Pfeile eingezeichnet wurden und irgendwelche Annahmen ausgesprochen wurden, die heute bzw. gestern schon pulverisiert wurden. Heute hast du dann ein Video wo einer seine Karte anhand eines Sreenshotes (Dafug) des russischen MoD anpasst, ohne irgendwas dazu zu sagen. Keine Ahnung welchen Mehrwert diese Videos bieten sollen?

Die Russen werden sich irgendwann hinter einem Fluss positionieren müssen, aber so wie es aktuell aussieht wird der etwas größer sein, zumindest weiß ich nicht wie sie sonst machen sollen, wenn die Ukrainer die Munition und Geschütze gerade einsammeln.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so hilflos wie Du, dass du uns diesen ganzen "literarischen Müll" hier präsentierst / verlinkst?



Ich würde dein Geschreibe nie als " Müll" bezeichnen,  sondern als persönliche Meinung akzeptieren .
Heutzutage ist das nicht mehr modern. Andere Meinungen werden zu Feindbildern und das merkt man überall.
Normal ist der Austausch von Argumenten auch als Teil von Demokratie, aber das scheint schwer umzusetzten sein. 

Meine Meinungen und Ansichten, hängen mit meiner Sozialisation und Erfahrungen zusammen, die anders aussahen, als vielleicht Dons, oder anderer hier.

Ich bin der Meinung das gegenseitige Sicherheitsbedürfnisse zu akzeptieren und zu beachten sind und dieser Krieg vielleicht sehr leicht hätte verhindert werden können.
Jetzt sehe ich, aus meiner Sicht, das dieser Krieg im Prinzip schon nach wenigen Tagen für die Ukraine verloren war und nur künstlich und sicher nicht im Interesse der Menschen verlängert wird. 

Diese Meinung sehe ich als legitim und möchte daher bitten persönliche Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen zu lassen. 
Keiner jubelt über diesen Krieg.
Da schreibe ich jetzt allgemein.


Optiki schrieb:


> Schön du hast wieder ein Video gefunden, gestern ein Video wo ein Typ die Karte von Rybar wiedergibt, einem pro russischen Kanal, wo irgendwelche Pfeile eingezeichnet wurden und irgendwelche Annahmen ausgesprochen wurden, die heute bzw. gestern schon pulverisiert wurden. Heute hast du dann ein Video wo einer seine Karte anhand eines Sreenshotes (Dafug) des russischen MoD anpasst, ohne irgendwas dazu zu sagen. Keine Ahnung welchen Mehrwert diese Videos bieten sollen?
> 
> Die Russen werden sich irgendwann hinter einem Fluss positionieren müssen, aber so wie es aktuell aussieht wird der etwas größer sein, zumindest weiß ich nicht wie sie sonst machen sollen, wenn die Ukrainer die Munition und Geschütze gerade einsammeln.



Also sind nur Karten von Davydiv und anderen Ukrainern akzeptabel?
Ich habe da noch so ein US Army Combat Veteran?


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde dein Geschreibe nie als " Müll" bezeichnen, sondern als persönliche Meinung akzeptieren .


Ähm, er hat nicht dein "Geschreibsel" als Müll bezeichnet, sondern die Medien die du verlinkst!
Es gibt einen ziemlich klaren Unterschied zwischen Medien in "unserem" Sinne und Propaganda.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Andere Meinungenm werden zu Feindbildern und das merkt man überall.


Auch hier sind Grenzen fließend, wer einen verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg mit verlinkter Propaganda unterstützt, macht sich angreifbar.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Normal ist der Austausch von Argumenten auch als Teil von Demokratie, aber das scheint schwer umzusetzten sein.


Propaganda sind keine Argumente, ich habe mich auch nie mit den "Argumenten" der Nazis auseinandergesetzt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung *das gegenseitige* Sicherheitsbedürfnisse zu akzeptieren und zu beachten sind unx dieser Krieg vielleicht sehr leicht hätte verhindert werden können.


Komisch bei allen deinen Ausführungen und Analysen, die du hier vor dem Krieg getätigt hast und auch teilweise danach, kam das Sicherheitsbedürfnis der Osteuropäischen EU Staaten, Finnlands, Schwedens und der Ukraine niemals vor, du hast einzig und alleine auf das "Sicherheitsbedürfnis" der Atommacht Russische Föderation abgestellt, da unterscheidest du dich z.B. 0,0 von einer Gabriele Krone Schmalz mit ihren unsäglichen Büchern, die ich persönlich nicht mehr als Meinung, sondern als Propaganda einstufe, sie ist ja auch nachweißlich, Jahrzehntelang aus Russland finanziell alimentiert worden.
Mit dem Aufsatz von Putin im Sommer 2021 war der Krieg überhaupt nicht zu verhindern, so lange die Ukrainer nicht "Russisch" werden wollen, was sie offenkundig nicht wollen!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich, aus meiner Sicht, das dieser Krieg im Prinzip schon nach wenigen Tagen für die Ukraine verloren war und nur künstlich und sicher nicht im Interesse der Menschen verlängert wird.


Das liegt doch einzig und alleine im Willen der Ukrainer und ihrer *gewählten *Regierung!
Wenn sie das nicht wollten, müssten sie einfach die Hände heben oder nach Osten wandern, wie das geht, hat man ja in Afghanistan gesehen, da wollte man nicht kämpfen, hier will man es sehr sehr sehr offenkundig.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Diese Meinung sehe ich als legitim und möchte daher bitten persönliche Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen zu lassen.


Du kannst die Meinung als legitim ansehen, was sie auch ist, sonst würden wir hier nicht im Austausch stehen, aber deine Meinung deckt sich größtenteils mit der Staatspropaganda eines faschistischen Systems und das macht sie sehr angreifbar und deshalb wird sie auch angegriffen!


----------



## behemoth85 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde dein Geschreibe nie als " Müll" bezeichnen,  sondern als persönliche Meinung akzeptieren .
> Heutzutage ist das nicht mehr modern. Andere Meinungenm werden zu Feindbildern und das merkt man überall.
> Normal ist der Austausch von Argumenten auch als Teil von Demokratie, aber das scheint schwer umzusetzten sein.



Du wüdest sein Geschreibe nie als Müll bezeichnen aber er deinz. Wie kommst du drauf es liege jetzt an ihm ? Deine Inhalte spielen dabei keine Rolle ? 

Ich persönlich sehe bei dir keine Objektivität sondern 100% reine Gesinnung der du blind und eisern folgst aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer. Aber eines tuest du mit Sicherheit nicht und das zieht sich wie ein Faden durch deine Posts: Du hinterfragst deine eigenen Ansichten nichtmal ein bisschen, wodurch du es dir selbst verbaust ein realistisches Bild zu gewinnen.

Anfangs hielt ich dich einfach nur für einen Querdenker der die Zeit wert ist aber mitlerweile unterschreibe ich mich hier den Leuten: Du bist ein Hardliner, im sich irren. Wir schauen nur zu. Und so zieht es sich weiter und weiter.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Also sind nur Karten von Davydiv und anderen Ukrainern akzeptabel?
> Ich habe da noch so ein US Army Combat Veteran?


Es ging darum warum du diese Videos überhaupt verlinkst. Sie machen nichts außer die russische Seite wieder zu geben und die ist nun mal nicht vertrauenswürdig, also wen von uns willst damit überzeugen. Das 1 Video mit der Karte von Rybar bot gar keinen Mehrwert zu der Karte, welche auf Telegramm veröffentlich wurde. Da wurden irgendwelche Gegenkräfte eigezeichnet und andere Sachen, wo war da der Wert des Videos, das dies alles bereits gestern kollabiert war, macht die Sache noch lustiger.
Das 2 Video teilt uns mit, dass auch die russische MoD jetzt ihre Verluste teilweise eigezeichnet hat, was für eine Erkenntnis und du tust jetzt so, als wäre es ein Beweis für Verteidigungslinien der Russen. Wie gesagt, ich stell mir die Frage, wie die Russen da schießen sollen oder eine Vereidigung aufbauen sollen, wenn die Ukrainer deren Material gerade einsammeln.

man hat die Tage alles gesehen, von Panzern, LKWs, Geschütze, Flugabwehr, gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, Werfer und auch Fahrzeuge zum Verteidigung bauen



Tschetan schrieb:


> gegenseitige Sicherheitsbedürfnisse


Russkiy Mir ist viel mehr als das


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ging darum warum du diese Videos überhaupt verlinkst. Sie machen nichts außer die russische Seite wieder zu geben und die ist nun mal nicht vertrauenswürdig, also wen von uns willst damit überzeugen. Das 1 Video mit der Karte von Rybar bot gar keinen Mehrwert zu der Karte, welche auf Telegramm veröffentlich wurde. Da wurden irgendwelche Gegenkräfte eigezeichnet und andere Sachen, wo war da der Wert des Videos, das dies alles bereits gestern kollabiert war, macht die Sache noch lustiger.
> Das 2 Video teilt uns mit, dass auch die russische MoD jetzt ihre Verluste teilweise eigezeichnet hat, was für eine Erkenntnis und du tust jetzt so, als wäre es ein Beweis für Verteidigungslinien der Russen. Wie gesagt, ich stell mir die Frage, wie die Russen da schießen sollen oder eine Vereidigung aufbauen sollen, wenn die Ukrainer deren Material gerade einsammeln.
> 
> man hat die Tage alles gesehen, von Panzern, LKWs, Geschütze, Flugabwehr, gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, Werfer und auch Fahrzeuge zum Verteidigung bauen
> ...




Ich habe doch klargemacht eas ich alle Seiten besuche und mir dazu eine Meinung bilde.
Das ist für mich eigentlich selbstverständlich und sollte Normal sein?


Optiki schrieb:


> wie die Russen da schießen sollen oder eine Vereidigung aufbauen sollen,



zB wird von Transporten mit Mi-26 berichtet. Sie kann 68 voll ausgerüstete Fallschirmjäger transportieren, normale Soldaten dann um die 80. Dazu gibt es noch Mi-8 , mit um die 30 Soldaten.
Dazu wurden schon seit einiger Zeit Reserven im Raum Charkow aufgebaut und vermutet das Charkow zum Winter abgeschnitten werden sollte.
Im Moment strömen wohl viele Truppen dorthin und zusätzliche Fliegerkräfte werden eingesetzt. 

Das tönt überall und es gibt viele Videos von endlosen Kolonen die unterwegs sind.
Manche reden auch von einem " strategischen Hinterhalt" und bei Kupjansk soll es schrecklich sein.

Gleichzeitig haben die Ukrainer die Städte und Dörfer umgangen, wodurch viele Russen eingeschlossen sind

Was davon jetzt wahr ist und eintritt,  werden wir am  Anfang der Woche sehen.
Ich vermute nur das es sehr blutig sein wird.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe doch klargemacht eas ich alle Seiten besuche und mir dazu eine Meinung bilde.
> Das ist für mich eigentlich selbstverständlich und sollte Normal sein?


Du kannst gerne deinen Tag damit verbringen, Videos zu schauen, die keinen Mehrwert bieten. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> zB wird von Transporten mit Mi-26 berichtet. Sie kann 68 voll ausgerüstete Fallschirmjäger transportieren, normale Soldaten dann um die 80. Dazu gibt es noch Mi-8 , mit um die 30 Soldaten.


Was nützen dir Soldaten, die nur Handgepäck dabei haben, die Hubschrauber werden sich auch nicht so weit reintrauen, weil sie sonst den Boden küssen. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu wurden schon seit einiger Zeit Reserven im Raum Charkow aufgebaut und vermutet das Charkow zum Winter abgeschnitten werden sollte.
> Im Moment strömen wohl viele Truppen dorthin und zusätzliche Fliegerkräfte werden eingesetzt.
> 
> Das tönt überall und es gibt viele Videos von endlosen Kolonen die unterwegs sind.
> Manche reden auch von einem " strategischen Hinterhalt" und bei Kupjansk soll es schrecklich sein.


Die Russen müssen jetzt Einheiten schicken und tun es auch schon, die Frage ist aber, ob sie rechtzeitig ankommen und ob sie sich in riesigen Kolonen vor Gegenangriffen schützen können. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig haben die Ukrainer die Städte und Dörfer umgangen, wodurch viele Russen eingeschlossen sind.


Diese Aussage gibt es, aber ob die sich so viel besser machen als ihre Kollegen, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was nützen dir Soldaten, die nur Handgepäck dabei haben, die Hubschrauber werden sich auch nicht so weit reintrauen, weil sie sonst den Boden küssen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iW_IxNLNvrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wen  du Verteidigungsstellungen aufbauen willst, bist du nicht unmittelbar vor dem Gegner. Luftabwehr ist da relativ harmlos, gerade im Tiefflug.

Gerade gesehen das sie Bmp mit Besatzung ausladen.

10 dieser Kisten, verlegen mal 800 Soldaten und von den Mi-8 /17, haben sie hunderte, die jeweils 35 Soldatrn transportieren können und selbst die Mi-24, eine komplette Mot.Schützengruppe von 8 Soldaten.
Dazu betragen die Entfernungen nicht hunderte Kilometer, so das Fahrzeuge relativ kurzfristig vor Ort sein können.



Optiki schrieb:


> Diese Aussage gibt es, aber ob die sich so viel besser machen als ihre Kollegen, wird sich zeigen.



Die Idee ist gut um den Vormarsch nicht zu verzögern, bindet aber Truppen und Resourccen und ob die zurückgebliebenen Einheiten genug qualifiziert und ausgerüstet sind um diese Ortschaften einzunehmen, weiß ich nicht.

Ob die Russen eine Falle stellten?
Im Prinzip ist es eine uralte Taktik, zB Dschingis Kahn, Schwäche zu zeigen, den Gegner aus seiner Festung zu locken und auf freiem Feld zu besiegen. 
Deshalb sehe ich diese Angriffe als sehr waghalsig und nicht gut an.
Ob ich im Unrecht bin, werde ich nächste Woche sehen.



Optiki schrieb:


> ob sie sich in riesigen Kolonen vor Gegenangriffen schützen können.



 Wie sollen sie ohne Flugzeuge bekämpft werden? Klar gibt es den einen, oder anderen Treffer, aber die Masse geht durch.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> *Im Prinzip ist es eine uralte Taktik, zB Dschingis Kahn, Schwäche zu zeigen, den Gegner aus seiner Festung zu locken und auf freiem Feld zu besiegen.*
> Deshalb sehe ich diese Angriffe als sehr waghalsig und nicht gut an.
> Ob ich im Unrecht bin, werde ich nächste Woche sehen.


Ganz ehrlich, wie oft willst du eigentlich deine Erklärungsmuster noch um 180° je nach Situation wenden?
Seit Monaten erklärst du uns die Russische Taktik ist darauf ausgerichtet nicht in freier Feldschlacht durch mechanisierte Einheiten gegen die Ukraine zu kämpfen, weil das zu hohe Verluste bringt.
Du streitest bis heute ab, dass es genau diesen Versuch bei Kiew, und in der gesammten Ukraine bei Kriegsanfang gab und beharrst darauf das diese Vorstöße mit ihren horrenden Verlusten an Menschen und Material nur dem Zweck diente Melitopol und Mariopol und Cherson einzunehmen.

Jetzt willst du uns genau das Gegenteil erzählen, das die Russen nicht mehr auf ihre Ari aus besfestigten Stellungen bauen, sondern den Gegner rauslocken, um ihn in freier beweglicher Feldschlacht zu schlagen?!
Was ja nach einhelliger militärischer Expertise eben nicht geklappt hat, weil die Russen keine Logistik dafür haben!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen sie ohne Flugzeuge bekämpft werden? Klar gibt es den einen, oder anderen Treffer, aber die Masse geht durch.


Anschauungsunterricht gab es im Februar und März 2022 hauptsächlich im Norden der Ukraine, die Verluste an russischen Kolonnen war eine volle Katastrophe!


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt wilst du uns genau das Gegenteil erzählen, das die Russen nicht mehr auf ihre Ari aus besfestigten Stellungen bauen, sondern den Gegner rauslocken, um ihn in freier beweglicher Feldschlacht zu schlagen?!



Wer erklärt das? 
Woher willst du wissen, bis zu welcher Linie sie die Ukrainer vorrücken lassen, die sich im Moment über das Feld , bei Tag und Nacht, der Luftwaffe und mobilen Arti aussetzen?
Abgesehen davon solltest du doch das Prinzip der mobilen Verteidigung aus dem 2. Weltkrieg kennen ?
Damit spart man Soldatenleben.

Am Ende wird es darauf hinauslaufen können, die ukrainische Armee zum halten zu bringen, von den Seiten Druck aufbzuauen, operativ einzukreisen und im offenen Feld, ohne die Möglichkeit in Städte zurückzuweichen, 
zu vernichten.

Das meine ich mit verheizen.
Ein vielleicht sinnloser Angriff.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon solltest du doch *das Prinzip der mobilen Verteidigung* aus dem 2. Weltkrieg kennen ?
> Damit spart man Soldatenleben.


Das "Ding" nennt sich Verzögerungstaktik, bzw. auch ggf. Verzögerungsgefecht, etwas was die Ukraine seit Monaten im Osten, in vielen Fällen, relativ erfolgreich praktiziert hat.

Du gibst hier permanent den prognostizierenden "Experten" und es scheitert dann aber bereits an den Begrifflichkeiten, ganz zu schweigen davon, das deine Prognosen bis jetzt in aller Regel soviel zutraffen, wie die von Analysten, wenn es mal wieder um die nächsten Vorraussagen am PC- & Gamingmarkt geht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende wird es darauf hinauslaufen können, die ukrainische Armee zum halten zu bringen, von den Seiten Druck aufbzuauen, operativ einzukreisen und im offenen Feld, ohne die Möglichkeit in Städte zurückzuweichen,
> zu vernichten.


Oh, halten wird die ukrainische Armee sicherlich erstmal, ab einem Punkt, das ist entweder wenn sie Senkove & ggf. noch Kupiansk, erreicht haben werden und so den Sack für einen Kessel in Izium zu machen konnten, oder aber der russische Druck durch die rangeführten Kräfte doch nochmal zu groß werden sollte und einweiteres vorrücken auf biegen und brechen sinnlos werden würde.

*edit* Sehe gerade, laut liveumap hat die Ukraine Senkove erreicht, damit wäre (aktuell) der "Kessel" um Izum dannn fast nahezu vollständig und dort rund 20.000 russische Truppen in der Region vom Nachschub abgeschnitten.

Das einzige worauf die russische Seite im Moment eigentlich bauen kann ist, es mit den herangeführten Truppen zu schaffen der Ukraine noch eine vollständige Eroberung von Kupiansk & Senkove zu verwehren und es dann irgendwie noch vorbereitet zu bekommen, diesen Kessel aufzubrechen, bevor den Truppen in ihm die Vorräte vollständig ausgegangen sein werden, aber dabei wünsche ich ihnen dann viel Spaß.

Da die Ukraine sich, nach dem schließen des Kessels, wohl sehr sicher eingraben wird, um genau das zu verhindern.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das meine ich mit verheizen.
> Ein vielleicht sinnloser Angriff.


Ja, wie  oft waren die Dinge für die Ukraine bei dir nur schon in den letzten 6 Monaten sinnlos...
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern das etwas von dem was die Ukraine gemacht hat für dich mal nicht "sinnlos" gewesen ist, anders als das was so von russischer Seite die letzten 6 Monate so praktiziert wurde...


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> scheitert dann aber bereits an den Begrifflichkeiten



Solltest noch einmal googeln?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> damit wäre (aktuell) der "Kessel" um Izum nahezu vollständig



Wie meinst du das?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> "sinnlos"



In der Form, das es an der Niederlage nichts ändert.
Ist meine Ansicht. Ihr seht es anders.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> sieht so aus als wäre ein größeres Lager dort in die Luft geflogen.


nicht alle, nicht alle. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568293308845228032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wen  du Verteidigungsstellungen aufbauen willst, bist du nicht unmittelbar vor dem Gegner. Luftabwehr ist da relativ harmlos, gerade im Tiefflug.


Da haben russische Helikopterpiloten damals in Afghanistan aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Diese sind mit ihren Hinds praktisch über den Erdboden gerutscht und wurden trotzdem in einem Umfang abgeschossen, dass die Flüge in vielen Regionen de facto eingestellt werden mussten.

Und damals bestand der Gegner aus im Hauruck-Verfahren an schultergestützten Flugabwehrsystemen ausgebildeten Analphabeten.
Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte hingegen sind eine Armee nach modernem, quasi-westlichem Standard und haben Flugabwehrsysteme erhalten, die gegenüber dem damaligen Stand mindestens modernisiert wurden, wenn nicht sogar zwei bis drei Generationen neuer sind.


----------



## Optiki (9. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> nicht alle, nicht alle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich schon gesehen, aber trotzdem danke, dass du dich erinnert hast. 

------

ein Mi 26 ist so klein, den holt keiner aus der Luft, vor allem nicht, wenn auf der falschen Seite des Oskil landet  *hust*


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Diese sind mit ihren Hinds praktisch über den Erdboden gerutscht u



Die wurden von den Bergen, im Tal  mit Strelas abgeschossen. Wie soll das gehen, wenn man einen Bmp mehrere Kilometer hinter der Front absetzt? Dazu können sie auch niedrig fliegen und für andere Systeme " unsichtbar " sein.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es Videos davon.


----------



## JePe (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher nicht schlechter.



Es gab mal ein Deutschland, dass sich Russland statt dem Westen zugewendet hatte (oder besser: zugewendet wurde). Es hiess, Du hast vielleicht von ihr gehoert, DDR und ist untergegangen. Und das, obwohl ihr System mit derselben Gesetzmaessigkeit zum Siegen verdammt war wie heute Deinen Pressemitteilungen zufolge Russland in der Ukraine.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach sehen wer jetzt alles einsteigen will und welchen Markt sie repräsentieren.



Mit behauptetem Willen ist nur keine Rechnung bezahlt und keine Ware gekauft. Wenn Russland die Sanktionen nicht jucken, warum wird dann mit aller Gewalt versucht sie zu unterlaufen oder ihre Beendigung zu erzwingen? Warum fackelt Russland das Gas ab anstatt es an seine neuen Buddies zu verkaufen? Warum hat man je High Tech im Westen gekauft, wenn man das doch alles laengst selbst produzieren kann? Wer in diesem Markt steht Schlange fuer eine Vostok-Uhr oder einen Lada?

Du lebst in Deiner eigenen Welt. Das ist nicht notwendigerweise schlimm. Es sollte Dir aber schon klar sein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, aber wie geht die Spirale weiter, wenn Russland anfängt Satelliten und Drohnen abzuschießen, mit denen die Nato hilft, russische Soldaten zu töten und  weiß man,  wer dann zur Bombe greift?



Sollte Russland die NATO angreifen, muessten wahrlich alle in der russischen Befehlskette sich so sehr von der Realitaet entfernt haben wie Du.

Ansonsten - drollige Formuliereng. Die NATO hilft dabei, russische Soldaten zu toeten? Noe. Russland verheizt sie in einem Krieg gegen ein Land, in dem sie nichts verloren haben. Rueckzug, Problem geloest. Schon seltsam, dass einem Deluxe-Strategen wie Dir dieses Konzept nie in den Sinn kommt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich, aus meiner Sicht, das dieser Krieg im Prinzip schon nach wenigen Tagen für die Ukraine verloren war und nur künstlich und sicher nicht im Interesse der Menschen verlängert wird.



"Jetzt", nachdem Du bis zum 24. Februar tapfer einen russischen Ueberfall als Unsinn abgetan hast?

Warum sind wir dann im 7. Monat des russischen Ueberfalls, ohne dass irgendein Ziel gesichert erreicht wurde? Nicht vorsagen, ich moechte selbst loesen: das ist ein Trick. Wie bei Khan aus dem zweiten Star Trek-Film. Naechste Woche beamen sich die Russen nach Kiew und phasern alles weg, was nicht spaetestens bei 3 "Kapitulation!" gesagt hat.

Irgendwie faellt mir bei Dir nur noch Tucholsky ein:

_Hoerst du nicht manchmal in dunkler Nacht eine leise Stimme, die mahnend spricht: Genosse, schaemst du dich nicht?_


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> DDR und ist untergegangen



An Dogmen,   Engstirnigkeit und standardisierten Parolen, Meinungen und Medien. 
Ich habe im Osten gelernt:

„Was auch immer geschieht: Nie dürft Ihr so tief sinken, von dem Kakao, durch den man Euch zieht, auch noch zu trinken"



JePe schrieb:


> Wer in diesem Markt steht Schlange fuer eine Vostok-Uhr oder einen Lada?



Aber für Öl, Gas, Palladium, Nickel, Titan, seltene Erden, Neon, Gertreide, allgemein Nahrungsmittel und besitzt dazu einen der höchsten Grade an Autarkie.
Wenn es im Winter kalt wird, kannst du dir gerne mit deiner I Watch warme Gedanken machen.
Alleine mit Gas haben sie in einem halben Jahr, den Gewinn des Vorjahres übertroffen.
Da sind wir beide mit dabei.



JePe schrieb:


> Die NATO hilft dabei, russische Soldaten zu toeten?



Wie soll man das nennen, wenn Satelliten,  Drohnen und Awacs Ziele identifizieren, oder Staaten moderne Waffen liefern?

Meinst du nicht das da die Gefahr einer Eskalation liegt?


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

ui. warten wir mal ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: die google-übersetzung is ja der hammer. deepl so:
"ZUR SOFORTIGEN FREIGABE
IZIUM, KHARKOV OBL.
WAGNERS BATAILLON DER TSCHECHOSLOWAKISCHEN ARMEE GERÄT IN GEFANGENSCHAFT, UND DIE 4. GARDEPANZERBRIGADE DER RUSSISCHEN ORKS DES REICHS WIRD VERNICHTET."

bissel marzialisch, ich weiss. aber wenn die wirklich diese drecks** kassiert haben, kenn mich bei denen aber auch nicht aus...


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die wurden von den Bergen, im Tal  mit Strelas abgeschossen.


Die Kehrtwende kam durch von den USA gelieferte Stinger, nicht durch erbeutete Strelas.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen, wenn man einen Bmp mehrere Kilometer hinter der Front absetzt? Dazu können sie auch niedrig fliegen und für andere Systeme " unsichtbar " sein.


Afghanistan besteht trotz (oder gerade wegen) seiner Höhenlage nicht nur aus Bergen. Das darfst du mir glauben, ich hab mir das vor Ort angesehen. Um genau zu sein, befinden sich die relevanten Zentren sogar bemerkenswert _außerhalb_ des bergigen Gebiete.
Die Sowjetunion setzte dort Helikopter ein, um Widerstandsnester aus der Luft zu beschießen und anschließend kleine Kampfgruppen zum "Aufräumen"  abzusetzen.
Damit war's dann aber irgendwann Essig.

Und was für Radar unsichtbar ist, bewegt sich auf bequemer Beobachtungs- und Meldehöhe für akustische und optisch Beobachtung/Verifizierung. Dann gibt ein Sympathisant Bescheid und das Lande- und Aufmarschgebiet bekommt Besuch von Artilleriegranaten oder -raketen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall gibt es Videos davon.


Es gibt Videos davon, dass Helikopter Fahrzeuge absetzen können. Das ist weder unbekannt, noch bestreitet es jemand.
Allerdings scheinen die Kapazitäten dafür doch recht überschaubar zu sein, wenn man beispielsweise bedenkt, wie sich der Trek gen Kiew voranquälte. Ganz offensichtlich war es Russland  _nicht_ möglich, in bereits durchmessenem Gebiet Truppen in erwähnenswertem Umfang aus der Luft abzusetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Zur besseren Einordnung empfehle ich den Youtube Kanal:

Militär & Geschichte mit Torsten Heinrich

Der wurde hier auch schon verlinkt, das heutige Lagevideo ansehen, wobei er sich hauptsächlich auf pro rusische Telegram Geschichten stützt.
Zum besseren Verständnis jetzt Karte aufschlagen bei livemap oder einfach bei Google Karte Ukraine eingeben und auf Isjum zoomen.

Laut einhelliger Berichte befindet sich die ukrainische Armee in  Kupiansk und kämpft sich dort durch, die Haupbrücke aus dem Osten ist schon zerstört durch die Ukrainer, also russischer Ersatz kann nicht mehr wirklich durchkommen.
Nach livemap und pro russischen Telegram Kanälen haben die Ukrainer die linke Flussseite bei Borova besetzt und abgeschnitten, als auch nach livemap stehen die Ukrainer in Ockin und Kapytolivka, Isjum ist somit abgeschnitten und *ausflankiert.*
Nach livemap sind weiter im Süden mechanisierte ukrainische Kräfte über den Fluss gegangen und besetzen Lyman, jeder halbwegs Begabte kann sich ausrechnen wo die dann hinfahren.
Desweiteren geben pro russische Telegram Kanäle bekannt, das sich der Kommandeur der 2. Mot Schützendivision in Isjum bereits abgesetzt hat, hilft bei der Motivation seiner zurückgelassenen Soldaten zu kämpfen.

In Summe, Isjum ist abgeschnitten und gekesselt mit ungefähr 10000 russischen Soldaten, deren Entsatz mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlickeit ausgeschlossen ist.
Das ganze dürfte bis Sonntag offiziell sein und damit ein riesen Erfolg für die ukranische Armee und ein weiteres Desaster für die Russen, die nicht nur einen ganzen Haufen wertvoller Kämpfer (fünfstellig) verlieren plus das Material, sondern auch vor der Weltöffentlichkeit die nächste Schlappe für ihr militärisches Handwerk im Vergleich zur Ukraine kassiert. Ob man hier überhaupt noch von militärischen Handwerk sprechen kann, überlasse ich jedem selbst.

Edit:
Habe ich vergessen, Senkove ist natürlich auch von der ukrainischen Armee besetzt und der Flussübergang abgeschnitten


----------



## Kassalowski (9. September 2022)

läuft. hatten wir auch lange nicht.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568316624993755140

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... jetz is schluß für heute. nacht.


----------



## Tschetan (9. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Kehrtwende kam durch von den USA gelieferte Stinger, nicht durch erbeutete Strelas.



Nein, die Strelas wurden den Ägyptern abgekauft und nach Afghanistan geliefert. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es gibt Videos davon, dass Helikopter Fahrzeuge absetzen können



Einen Schützenpanzer, den Sie mit Besatzung im Hubschrauber transportieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Militär & Geschichte mit Torsten Heinrich



Kenne ich auch. Hatte mal ein interessantes Interview mit einem Georgier.

Zum Rest, warte ab wer am Ende im Kessel sitzt. Ich frage mich immer mehr, warum die Ukrainer dieses Risiko eingehen.
Auf Telegram sieht man riesen Kolonen ukrainischer Fußtruppen, wie im 2.Weltkrieg und in Kiew eine riesige Kolone Sanitätsfahrzeuge.
Wenn die dorthin fahren, scheint es Probleme mit weiteren Kapazitäten zu geben. Das gleiche war letzte Woche in Nikolaew zu sehen.
Das müssen unwahrscheinliche Verluste sein.
Vielleicht ist das jetzt die entscheidende Schlacht um den Donbass?
Die Russen karren ohne Ende Technik heran.

Übrigens herrscht über Cherson völlige Ruhe.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das jetzt die entscheidende Schlacht um den Donbass?
> Die Russen karren ohne Ende Technik heran.


Mit Sicherheit ist das gerade eine gewisse Wende im Donbass.
Nachdem der Kessel bei Izium von der Ukraine einkassiert worden ist, wird es der russischen Armee vermutlich deutlich schwerer fallen im Donbass noch irgendwie operativ offensiv tätig zu werden, weil da wird einiges an Material verloren gehen und wenn man sich anschaut wie bescheiden es sowieso schon die letzten 1-2 Monate um ihre Personaldecke bestellt war, werden sie den Verlust von bis zu 10k weiteren Soldaten (ich hatte auch schon was davon gelesen es wären bis zu 20k) unter Garantie sehr deutlich spüren.

Aber hey, träum mal ruhig weiter davon, das man von russischer Seite mal auf die schnelle dafür Ersatz herbeizaubern wird.
1945 gabs da ja auch so einen, der hat noch im Berliner Bunker davon fantasiert, wie er 2000 moderne Strahlenflugzeuge und 100.000 Soldaten bei Prag stehen hätte, mit denen er die russische Blockade von Berlin im nuh hinwegfegen werde.

Aber auch er musste sich letztlich am Ende der Realität stellen / sie zur Kentniss nehmen.


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> bissel marzialisch, ich weiss. aber wenn die wirklich diese drecks** kassiert haben, kenn mich bei denen aber auch nicht aus...


Wie geschrieben, lieber chillen mit solche Twitterbeiträgen, die nicht so gut übersetzt werden. Für die Ukraine sind alle ausgeschaltene Soldaten gut.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der wurde hier auch schon verlinkt, das heutige Lagevideo ansehen, wobei er sich hauptsächlich auf pro rusische Telegram Geschichten stützt.


Naja das stimmt so auch nicht, er beleuchtet die Informationen, die von beiden Seiten kommen und gibt seine Bewertung dazu. Es war fast immer so, dass die Russen als ersten die Informationen geben und dann später die Informationen von den Ukrainern kamen. Das Video ist aber definitiv besser als die beiden vom Lieben @Tschetan, eben weil er aktuell ist, von beiden Seiten Informationen mit einbezieht und auch Bewertungen vornimmt, ob er jetzt Experte ist, das kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf Telegram sieht man riesen Kolonen ukrainischer Fußtruppen, wie im 2.Weltkrieg und in Kiew eine riesige Kolone Sanitätsfahrzeuge.
> Wenn die dorthin fahren, scheint es Probleme mit weiteren Kapazitäten zu geben. Das gleiche war letzte Woche in Nikolaew zu sehen.


Du fährst schon wieder auf dem harten Gleis ständig Behauptungen aufzustellen, welche eindeutig von pro russischen Kanälen stammen, aber lieferst hier rein gar nicht an Quellen. Ich brauche morgens nur pro russische Kanäle aufmachen und weiß schon, was du den Tag oder den nächsten so von dir gibt, natürlich ziehst du dir auch immer die passenden Müllartikel aus dem Hut, die kräftig in solchen Kanälen geteilt werden.

Könnte laut deinen Aussagen dein Twitterkanal sein, weil ist alles nur deine Meinung und du denkst selbstständig:




__





						Laden…
					





					twitter.com
				




Verlinke mal das Fußtruppenvideo und ja bei einer Offensive gibt es nun mal Verletzte und weil die Russen unbedingt das Krankenhaus in Kharkiv beschießen müssen, werden die Soldaten auch weiter weg gebracht.

Du wirst uns nicht überzeugen, begreifst du das nicht und Argumentieren kannst du auch gar nicht, du muss ständig das Thema wechseln und weißt keine Struktur auf, nur eins steht fest, die Ukrainer machen alles falsch und sollte sich ergeben.  Zweifelst du nicht manchmal massiv an dir selbst, glaubst du das wirklich alles. 9 Millionen Leute, die alle noch da sind und alle unter Putin leben wollen, das war der größte Witz, den ich die letzten Wochen gelesen haben.

Ich würde mich gerne über die Kherson Front in diesem Thread austauschen, aber sowas ist mit dir verschenkte Lebenszeit, wie quasi jede Antwort an dich und der Rest der Teilnehmer  denkt für meine Begriffe zu sehr im westliche Rahmen.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber auch er musste sich letztlich am Ende der Realität stellen / sie zur Kentniss nehmen.


An den  denke ich auch öfter.



Optiki schrieb:


> beiden vom Lieben



Ich denke nicht das du sie wirklich angeschaut hast.



Optiki schrieb:


> deinen Aussagen dein Twitterkanal



Twitter besitze ich nicht



Optiki schrieb:


> 9 Millionen Leute,



Mit Quellen belegt und alle aus dem Westen, Übrigens hatte ich die Krim noch vergessen.



Optiki schrieb:


> aber sowas ist mit dir verschenkte Lebenszeit,



Weil du nur Bestätigung haben willst. 
Was ist den in Cherson ? Wird da nicht schon von " Ablenkung" erzählt?








						Gegenoffensive: Selenskyj meldet gute Nachrichten aus Charkiw - Video - WELT
					

Die Ukraine scheint mehr und mehr in die Offensive zu gehen: „Es gibt gute Nachrichten auf der Region Charkiw“, so der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj. Militär-Experte Gustav Gressel analysiert die aktuelle Lage an der Front.




					www.welt.de
				



Da werden sich die Angehörigen aber freuen. Man treibt also Leute zur Ablenkung ins Feuer?
Deshalb vielleicht die vielen T-72M, ohne Reaktivpanzerung und M113?
Das " Gute Zeug" brauchen sie ja in Charkiw.

Nehme

Nee, die Videos kannst du gerne per Pm bekommen.
Die Überschrift und Kommentare finde ich unpassend.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> der Rest der Teilnehmer denkt für meine Begriffe zu sehr im westliche Rahmen.


Kannst du das mal präzisieren?

Wenn ich jetzt von mir selbst spreche habe ich gewisse militärische Affinität in Beziehung auf Strategie und Taktik und habe mich dazu in 50 Lebensjahren reichlich belesen.

Meine Hauptquellen für den Ukraine Krieg ist zu 60-70% die für mich seriöse Presse, also hauptsächlich FAZ, Spiegel und Zeit, bei denen *weiß* ich das sie nicht unrecherchierte Artikel rausgeben.
NTV Liveticker Ukraine und diverse Twitte und Youtube Kanäle.
Dazu höre ich jede Folge des Podcastes "Was nun Herr General" und Achtmilliarden" beim Spiegel.

Über die jetzige Offensive gibt aus der *seriösen *Presse recherchierte Artikel die genau das Aussagen was wir hier besprechen, die sind halt nur zeitlich hinten drann, weil sie die eingehenden Meldungen recherchieren und bestätigen müssen.
Das meiste ist leider Paywall
Z.B.








						(S+) Ukrainische Überraschungsoffensive: Was der Durchbruch bei Charkiw bedeutet
					

Für Kiew ist es der größte Erfolg seit Monaten: Im Norden, abseits der großen Kämpfe, hat die ukrainische Armee offenbar die russischen Streitkräfte überrumpelt. Die Offensive gefährdet Moskaus Ambitionen im Donbass.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						(S+) Überraschungsoffensive bei Charkiw: Worauf es für die Ukraine jetzt ankommt
					

In rasantem Tempo erobern Kiews Soldaten verlorene Gebiete in der Region Charkiw zurück. Aber das Territorium auch zu halten, wird schwierig. Mehrere russische Schwächen könnten den Ukrainern dabei helfen.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Ukrainische Offensive im Süden: Eine Strategie des Aufreibens
					

Die Russen haben ihre Kräfte in Cherson massiv verstärkt. Aber die können kaum noch versorgt werden. Das nutzen die Ukrainer in ihrer Offensive aus.




					www.faz.net
				











						Offensive im Gebiet Charkiw: Ukrainische Armee rückt auf strategischen Knotenpunkt vor
					

Die Stadt Kupjansk ist zentral  für die Versorgung der russischen Truppen in der Ostukraine. Der amerikanische Außenminister bescheinigt Kiew „echte Fortschritte“. Selbst die russische Propaganda sieht eine komplizierte Lage.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Hauptquellen für den Ukraine Krieg ist zu 60-70% die für mich seriöse Presse, also hauptsächlich FAZ, Spiegel und Zeit, bei denen *weiß* ich das sie nicht unrecherchierte Artikel rausgeben.


Du weißt nicht wie scharf ich auf die Bücher bin die nach dem Krieg erscheinen werden, es gibt so vieles was wir nicht wissen.
Wir sehen eine Offensive und wissen nicht ob die Ukraine diesen Erfolg in der Größe überhaupt eingeplant hat,
wir wissen nicht genau was bei den Russen jetzt genau abläuft.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wie scharf ich auf die Bücher bin die nach dem Krieg erscheinen werden, es gibt so vieles was wir nicht wissen.
> Wir sehen eine Offensive und wissen nicht ob die Ukraine diesen Erfolg in der Größe überhaupt eingeplant hat,
> wir wissen nicht genau was bei den Russen jetzt genau abläuft.


Nachdem was jetzt abgelaufen ist und viele Sachen aus den letzten Wochen plötzlich Sinn ergeben eignetlich nicht!

Cherson ist und bleibt Ziel war aber gleichzeitig auch eine Finte, von anderen Fronten Kräfte abzuziehen.
Das haben die Ukrainer aufgekärt und Balakliia bot sich sehr offensichtlich zumindestens als Minimalziel an, um die Flankenbedrohung  auf Charkiw und in den Rücken von Slowansk zu beseitigen, gleichzeitig ein von der Russischen Armee ausgebauter Stützpunkt.
Und jetzt passiert bei dem Angriff halt das was bei der Nato ausgebildet wird und erst recht bei der BW, der Auftrag für den Kommandierenden und seine Offiziere war wohl "weit" gefasst je nachdem wie seine Offensive anläuft mit Minimalzielen und erweiterten Zielen wenn es gut läuft. So wurden wohl auch Kräfteverhältnisse und Logistik bereit gestellt und jetzt sehen wir praktisch eine Lehrbuchoperation einer gepanzerten und mechanisierten Einheit die die Front des Gegners durchbrochen hat und klare Ziele für das Hinterland hat und einen Kommandierenden der nicht sklavisch an Befehle gebunden ist oder auf sie warten muss. Dazu befolgt er die Maxime: "Die Sicherheit eines Panzerverbandes im Rücken des Feindes besteht darin, in Bewegung zu bleiben"! Damit setzt er die Russen in kürzester Zeit massiv unter Druck, hier hat man keine Zeit mehr Befehle einzuholen, hier kann man als Verteidiger nur handeln oder verlieren.
Die Wehrmacht hat 1941 wohl "täglich" solche Manöver an der damaligen Russischen Front durchgeführt und war am Anfang nur so erfolgreich, weil die Offiziere vor Ort die Freiheiten hatten nach eigenem Ermessen im Sinne des Operationsplanes zu handeln und Durchbrüche auszunutzen bis hin zu größeren Kesseln.

Die Russen sind auf Cherson "reingefallen" und haben wieder den Fehler gemacht, die Ukrainer massiv zu unterschätzen und das in einem Frontabschnitt der von der Topographie keine Fehler verzeiht, weil man natürliche Flussläufe als Flankendeckung und Flussübergänge zur Einkesselung benutzen kann.
Gemeint ist jetzt Isjum aber auf Cherson trifft das auch zu.


----------



## compisucher (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Cherson ist und bleibt Ziel war aber gleichzeitig auch eine Finte, von anderen Fronten Kräfte abzuziehen.



Genau genommen ist es eine Doppelfinte...


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist es eine Doppelfinte...


M.A nach ist da so etwas wie eine "Wette" im Hintergrund abgelaufen und mangelnde Gesamtaufklärung der Russen, oder durch das System wurden wieder wichtige Erkenntnisse nicht weitergeleitet, weil unangenehm (Geheimdienst/Aufklärung).
Ich habe mich ständig innerlich gefragt, warum die Ukrainer die ganze Zeit Cherson als Ziel ankündigen, seit Wochen.
Klar wenn man auf die Karte schaut, hübsche Mausefalle, aber trotzdem mache ich es mir nicht unnötig schwer und binde meinem Gegner alles auf die Nase. Dazu die ganze Zeit ordentlich Druck auf die Brücken, Munitionslager und die *Krim, plus offensichliche Kräftemassierung*
So jetzt sahen sich die Russen gezwungen zu handeln, nur wo hernehmen, wenn nicht stehlen, also musste das Russische Obekommando irgenwo eine Front schwächen und sich bei ihren "Diensten" versichern, das die Ukraine nicht in der Lage war, zwei Offensiven zu führen, das haben ja hier (Westen) auch alle Medien, Experten und Militärs jeden Tag wie ein Mantra behauptet, das können die Ukrainer nicht, selbst Cherson ist Nummern zu groß, zu wenig Manpower, zu wenig Material.
Naheliegend war also die Charkiw Front, weil man wollte im Donbass ja noch etwas reißen und die Ukrainer machten ja auch dort den Eindruck nicht einen Meter nachgeben zu wollen. Also haben die Russen *spekuliert/gewettet, *die ukrainische Charkiw Front muss ebenfalls schwach sein, ihre Reserven sind in Cherson und den Donbass haben sie nicht geschwächt, weil sie immer noch unnachgiebig verteidigen.
Und dann kam April April, die große Überraschung, die Ukraine hatte wesentlich mehr Reserven als von den Russen angenommen und wohl die Russische Schwächung der Charkiw Front aufgeklärt, mit Bevölkerung, eigenen Aufklärungsmitteln und den USA.
Tja dann hast du als Russen voll in die Sch eisse gegriffen, gerade noch mit der Topographie, wie man gerade sieht.
Das noch fatalere ist, das zugegeben nach meiner eigenen Spekulation, schon "jetzt", die Russen nur noch reagieren und nicht mehr agieren und vielleicht ihre eigenen Pläne umsetzen, wenn sie außer den Donbass frontal in Bachmut anzugreifen, welche hatten. Hier liegt ein wichtiger Schlüssel, m.A. nach.

Das ist alles meine ureigenste persönliche Meinung/Analyse, die sich mir aber logisch erschließt.


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das du sie wirklich angeschaut hast.


Ich habe beide Videos geschaut und nicht einmal, sondern sogar zwei mal die Videos kritisiert, wenn damit nichts anfangen kannst und das deine Antwort ist, von mir aus.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Twitter besitze ich nicht


die Plattform ist ja egal, du bist die Echokammer einer solchen Quelle und komplett vorhersehbar.
ständiges Überschätzung der russischen Militärs, Wiedergabe von pro russischen Propaganda Meldung verbunden mit deinem Militärwissen, Diskreditierung der Ukraine ohne kritische Bewertung der Russen, rumreiten auf ukrainischen Verlusten in einem bewaffneten Konflikt

wenn jemand gegen dieses Grundtenor argumentiert, wird schnell die nächste Kerze gezündet um zu zeigen das es der richtige weg ist.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit Quellen belegt und alle aus dem Westen, Übrigens hatte ich die Krim noch vergessen.


haha glaubst ich will nur westliche Quellen sehen, deine Antwort hier beweist eigentlich genau das was ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe, du bist in deinem Denken fest und hinterfragst nichts


Tschetan schrieb:


> //www.welt.de/politik/ausland/video240930901/Gegenoffensive-Selenskyj-meldet-gute-Nachrichten-aus-Charkiw.html[/URL]
> Da werden sich die Angehörigen aber freuen. Man treibt also Leute zur Ablenkung ins Feuer?
> Deshalb vielleicht die vielen T-72M, ohne Reaktivpanzerung und M113?
> Das " Gute Zeug" brauchen sie ja in Charkiw.


so viele Bilder gibt es gar nicht, um zu wissen was dort unten nur zum Einsatz kommt, um Kharkiv fahren die Unkrainer auch mit Humvee in die Gegner, es nimmt sich also nicht viel. Die TB2 ist dort unten im Süden auch unterwegs und hat mehrere Panzer zerstört.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, die Videos kannst du gerne per Pm bekommen.
> Die Überschrift und Kommentare finde ich unpassend.


Woher die Videos dann wohl stammen, du hast schon mal eine Auszeit genau dafür bekommen, das Wissen aus deinen Echokammern zu teilen, ohne irgendwas hier zu zeigen oder zu beweisen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal präzisieren?


z.B. mit Fahrzeug XY macht man keinen Angriff, die Sachen werden Geheingehalten usw.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Hauptquellen für den Ukraine Krieg ist zu 60-70% die für mich seriöse Presse, also hauptsächlich FAZ, Spiegel und Zeit, bei denen *weiß* ich das sie nicht unrecherchierte Artikel rausgeben.
> NTV Liveticker Ukraine und diverse Twitte und Youtube Kanäle.
> Dazu höre ich jede Folge des Podcastes "Was nun Herr General" und Achtmilliarden" beim Spiegel.


Wobei die teilweise auch nur Aussagen wiedergeben, welche von Leuten aus der Politik wiedergegeben wurden. Der Angriff XY töteten laut Kim so und so viel Leute oder es gab nur 2 Zivile Opfer durch den ukrainischen Angriff, halte nichts und den Rest findet man Twitter und Telegramm. Wirklich gut/wertvoll sind die Analysen von Experten, die Sachen aufzeigen und einordnen können.

Wie oft es schon vor kam, das die richtigen Zahlen mit den Codes für Tode und Verletzte verwechselt wurden. Die Ukrainer betreiben auch massives whitewasching, was auch verständlich ist für die Moral.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Über die jetzige Offensive gibt aus der *seriösen *Presse recherchierte Artikel die genau das Aussagen was wir hier besprechen, die sind halt nur zeitlich hinten drann, weil sie die eingehenden Meldungen recherchieren und bestätigen müssen.
> Das meiste ist leider Paywall
> Z.B.


Darum ging es doch nicht, deine ganzen Ausführung und das Video von dir gestern hätte ich nicht schauen brauchen, weil die Informationen und Analysen ich so schon gelesen oder gesehen hatte, die habe ich auch nicht angezweifelt.
 Es geht mir um einen ordentlich Austausch am liebsten auf Augenhöhe und nicht diese selektive Besserwissen, geheime Berichte zitieren und Geschichtsleistungskurs (nicht unbedingt auf nur Krieg Szenarien bezogen)

Ich habe oben unter "Einsatz" ein Video von Twitter verlinkt, wenn ich mir anschauen wie die da angreifen und dann lese:



> Ukrainian forces destroy 9 tanks, 75 Russian troops killed in south. Ukraine’s Southern Operational Command reported on Sept. 9. that the situation in southern Ukraine remains “tense but under control."


Dann stelle ich mir weiterhin die Frage, wie man dort angeblich so viele Gefangene macht, ist das üblich in einem so intensiven Austausch noch Gefangene zu machen.

Klar können wir jetzt sagen, die Ukrainer vermelden (geben keine aktuelle Information) es nicht, aber ich verfolge den Konflikt täglich seit meiner Coronal Quarantäne im März und so funktioniert es bei dieses Konflikt nicht. Wenn die Ukrainer einen Erfolg haben, vermelden es die Propaganda Kanäle der Russen zeitnahe und dann spätestens einen Tag später gibt es Videos der Ukrainer und dann kommt die offizielle Bekanntgabe der Ukrainer. 2-3 Tage vor der Bekanntgabe der Offensive um Kherson haben pro russische Kanäle schon von viel Material und massiv Shelling geschrieben. Die erste Karte zur Situation kam von Rybar, welcher wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt, pro russischer Militärblogger ist.

 Das man noch nicht eine dieser Betonbefestigungen gesehen hat, die in dem Artikel der Post drin stehen, gibt mir auch zu denken.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Salve,

nach livemap ist Kupjansk offiziell befreit und in ukrainischer Hand.


> Ukrainian Armed Forces have liberated Kupiansk from Russian occupation - official


Desweiteren befinden sich die nördlichen Vororte von Isjum mit samt Bahnhof ebenfalls in ukrainischer Hand, außerdem stehen ukranische Truppen jetzt nur noch 15km vor Velyky Burluk.
Der gesammte Südteil des westlichen Oskil Frontabschnittes ist eingedrück und die Truppen in Isjum gekesselt, anscheinend möchte die ukranische Armee aber den ganzen Frontabschnitt westlich des Oskil erobern, jedenfalls deuten ihre Stoßrichtungen daraufhin, das wäre natürlich ein noch größerer Erfolg.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> nach livemap ist Kupjansk offiziell befreit und in ukrainischer Hand.
> 
> Desweiteren befinden sich die nördlichen Vororte von Isjum mit samt Bahnhof ebenfalls in ukrainischer Hand, außerdem stehen ukranische Truppen jetzt nur noch 15km vor Velyky Burluk.
> Der gesammte Südteil des westlichen Oskil Frontabschnittes ist eingedrück und die Truppen in Isjum gekesselt, *anscheinend möchte die ukranische Armee aber den ganzen Frontabschnitt westlich des Oskil erobern*, jedenfalls deuten ihre Stoßrichtungen daraufhin, das wäre natürlich ein noch größerer Erfolg.


Man weiß nicht ob es ihr ursprünglicher Plan war, vermuten würde ich persönlich aber nicht.
Es sieht aktuell allerdings auch so aus als wäre die russische Front um Charkiw, durch den ukrainischen Vorstoß, so hart ins wanken gekommen und die russische Armee bekommt es bis jetzt scheinbar nicht wirklich nachhaltig aufgefangen (trotz herranführen der Reserven und Truppen aus anderen Abschnitten der Front?), das es nun für die ukrainische Armee (ehr kurzfristig) in den Bereich des realisierbaren gerückt ist.

Ich kann mir da einfach nicht so richtig vorstellen das die ukrainische Armee selbst damit gerechnet hat, das die russischen Truppen um Charkiw in so einem Ausmaß "zusammenbrechen" würden.
Aber man weiß es, wie ja schon geschrieben, auch nicht...
Dass müssen Analysen nach dem Krieg zeigen, was an den momentanen Erfolgen um Charkiw wirklich "geplant" war und was sich aus der Situation heraus, ehr unerwartet, ergeben hat.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dass müssen Analysen nach dem Krieg zeigen, was an den momentanen Erfolgen um Charkiw wirklich "geplant" war und was sich aus der Situation heraus, ehr unerwartet, ergeben hat.


Also rein rational glaube ich schon, das sie den Plan rund um Isjum fest ins Kaljkühl gezogen haben, sonst würden keine mechanisierten Kräfte bereit stehen auf Lyman zu operieren, welches nach pro russischen Meldungen bereits aufgeben wurde. Das ist ein klarer Zangenansatz rund um Isjum und den Südwestabschnitt des Oskil Frontabschnittes oder Oskil Front.
Das sie auch gleich den gesamten Norden auf dem Zettel hatten (Velyky Burluk) werden wir irgendwann mal später erfahren, aber wenn mal ein Frontabschnitt aus den Angeln gehoben ist und der Gegner ins Laufen kommt, ergeben sich halt Möglichkeiten, gerade wenn der Gegner eben weinig Eigeninitiative der unteren Dienstgrade aufweist und anscheinend nicht energisch geführt wird.
Die Ukrainer machen jedenfalls im Moment alles wie aus dem Lehrbuch, sie bieten den Russen in diesem Frontabschnitt keine Verschnaufpause, sondern bleiben ständig in Bewegung und ihr Kommandierender hat wohl seine startegischen und taktischen Ziele klar vor Augen.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

geht zur zeit aber auch schlag auf schlag, möglicherweise ist Lyman jetzt auch schon durch.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Ja man kann derzeit 4 mal täglich gucken und immer nen neuen Hammer sehen.

Hab ja gesagt, manchmal kann das ganze sehr sehr schnell gehen.

Mir fällt grad auch nicht ein womit sowas vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein, die Strelas wurden den Ägyptern abgekauft und nach Afghanistan geliefert.


Zu Anfang hatte die Afghanen lediglich Strelas, welche die UDSSR der kommunistischen DVPA geliefert hatte und die den Mudschahidin in die Hände fielen.

Gibt es darüber hinaus einen speziellen Grund, warum du bei den späteren Lieferländern Ägypten erwähnst, aber beispielsweise China und den Iran unterschlägst?

Diese erneute Nebelkerze ignoriert, sind hier folgende Punkte entscheidend: 
1.) Damals in Afghanistan wurden zig sowjetische Helikopter abgeschossen und eben nicht allein in bergigem Gelände.
2.) Die Ukraine hat sowohl Strelas aus auch Stinger und andere MANPADS erhalten. Alle davon sind nachweislich in der Lage, Helikopter (nicht nur) russischer Bauart erfolgreich zu bekämpfen.
3.) Während des Absetzens von Truppen und Fahrzeugen sind Transporthubschrauber durch alle Waffensysteme verletzlich, die Bodenziele angreifen können.
4.) Die Option bzw. deren Umfang existiert ganz offensichtlich nur auf dem Papier, sonst wäre sie bereits im großen Maßstab zu Einsatz gekommen, denn passende Situationen dafür gab es auf jeden Fall genug. Aber vermutlich gehört es wieder einmal zum Sonderoperationsplan, alles so lange zurückzuhalten, bis man es nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.

Gerade angesichts der jüngsten Offensiverfolge der Ukraine wäre es ja angesichts der von dir unterstellten Kapazitäten sinnvoll gewesen, sofort Truppen und Material auf dem Luftweg aus dem Frontabschnitt Cherson in den akuter gefährdeten Abschnitt Charkiw zu verlegen.
Dass dies nicht geschah, kann nur drei Gründe haben: Entweder konnte nichts verlegt werden, oder es gab nichts zu verlegen, oder auf russischer Seite herrscht haarsträubende Verwirrung.
Du darfst dir etwas aussuchen; Mehrfachnennungen sind selbstverständlich möglich.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also rein rational glaube ich schon, das sie den Plan rund um Isjum fest ins Kaljkühl gezogen haben, sonst würden keine mechanisierten Kräfte bereit stehen auf Lyman zu operieren, welches nach pro russischen Meldungen bereits aufgeben wurde. Das ist ein klarer Zangenansatz rund um Isjum und den Südwestabschnitt des Oskil Frontabschnittes oder Oskil Front.
> Das sie auch gleich den gesamten Norden auf dem Zettel hatten (Velyky Burluk) werden wir irgendwann mal später erfahren, aber wenn mal ein Frontabschnitt aus den Angeln gehoben ist und der Gegner ins Laufen kommt, ergeben sich halt Möglichkeiten, gerade wenn der Gegner eben weinig Eigeninitiative der unteren Dienstgrade aufweist und anscheinend nicht energisch geführt wird.



Ich hab mich da evt. auch unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Grundsätzlich, ein guter Führungstab plant eigentlich immer auch für Eventualitäten, sowohl solche die über die gesteckten Ziele hinausgehen, als auch für die, die gesteckte Ziele nicht erreichen, oder sollte es zumindest.

In dem Punkt macht die Führung der ukrainischen Armee, unter den gegebenen Möglichkeiten, in Bezug auf Material, Personal und Topografie, eigentlich auch, soweit wir das als Außenstehende sehen und "bewerten" können, eine augenscheinlich ziemlich gute Arbeit.

Was ich also eigentlich mit der Aussage viel mehr meinte ist, nicht das man nicht für so eine Eventualität Pläne hatte, diese sich aktuell ja scheinbar in weit größeren Umfang durch die sich bietenden Möglichkeiten auch (aus)nutzen lassen, sondern das man vermutlich erst einmal nicht davon ausging, dass die ursprünglich gesteckten Ziele nun auch noch so weitreichend, darüber hinaus, verwirklicht werden könnten.

Und natürlich, wenn in eine so seit 1-3 Monaten (relativ) festgefahrene Front, mit nur punktuellen Bewegungen / Vorstößen dann für eine Seite deutlich Bewegung kommt, weil der Gegner nicht nur zurückgedrängt wird, sondern die Front durchstoßen wird, kann das sehr viel ins rollen bringen.

Hoffe damit wird es ein wenig klarer, was ich mit meinem letzten Post eigentlich meinte. 

By the way, was ist eigentlich aus der gestrigen "Notsitzung" im Kreml geworden, die Putin angeblich, wegen der schlechten russischen Lage um Charkiw, noch einberufen haben soll?
Hat man da schon irgendwelche Inhalte von mitbekommen?


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568586398319378432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar kam das für die Russen doch nicht so super überraschend, jedenfalls nicht auf die ersten Kilometer.
Aber mit Fahrrädern und in Zivilkleidung geflohen? Klingt nach Panik.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> > Ukrainian sources single out Germany’s Gepard"
> >
> > (Ukrainische Quellen heben Deutschlands Gepard hervor.“)



Schön zu hören welchen Unterschied bei dieser Operation schon die nur 30 gelieferten Gepard für die Ukraine zu machen scheinen und zeigt eigentlich auch darüber hinaus, die Fähigkeiten des Gepard sind für eine heutige Armee noch alles andere als "unzeitgemäß / überflüssig".


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> zeigt eigentlich auch darüber hinaus, die Fähigkeiten des Gepard sind für eine heutige Armee noch alles andere als "unzeitgemäß / überflüssig".


Der Gepard wurde nicht abgeschafft weil die Fähigkeit unzeitgemäß sei sondern weil man kein LV/BV Szenario mehr erwartet hat.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schön zu hören welchen Unterschied bei dieser Operation schon die nur 30 gelieferten Gepard für die Ukraine zu machen scheinen und zeigt eigentlich auch darüber hinaus, die Fähigkeiten des Gepard sind für eine heutige Armee noch alles andere als "unzeitgemäß / überflüssig".


Nenene.
so viele haben sie noch gar nicht, die werden noch "fertig" gemacht bei der Industrie, ich habe was von 10 gehört, die müssen sie dann in Windeseile alle nach Charkiw gebracht haben, um sie dort einzusetzen, die PZH 2000 ist nach Videos auch mit von der Partie.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Gepard wurde nicht abgeschafft weil die Fähigkeit unzeitgemäß sei sondern weil man kein LV/BV Szenario mehr erwartet hat.


Ich hab meine mich da noch an Äußerungen aus der Politik damals erinnern zu können, wo einige Politiker der Ansicht waren, das ein System wie der Gepard wortwörtlich "überflüssig" und damit "unzeitgemäß" sei.

Natürlich waren dies nicht unbedingt Politiker die einen Sachverstand dafür besaßen, oder eben solche die einfach nur dem deutschen Durchschnittswähler verkaufen wollten wieso das wegsparen eines solch "teuren" Waffensystems "Gebot der Stunde" sei, aber es gab sie halt.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schön zu hören welchen Unterschied bei dieser Operation schon die nur 30 gelieferten Gepard für die Ukraine zu machen scheinen und zeigt eigentlich auch darüber hinaus, die Fähigkeiten des Gepard sind für eine heutige Armee noch alles andere als "unzeitgemäß / überflüssig".


2 x 550 Grüße pro Minute sind nie überflüssig! 

(Sofern jemand ausdrücklich danach verlangt, solcherart gegrüßt zu werden.)


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Gepard wurde nicht abgeschafft weil die Fähigkeit unzeitgemäß sei sondern weil man kein LV/BV Szenario mehr erwartet hat.


Hehe,
ich habe ja geschrieben das ich alle Folgen von "Was nun Herr General" mir anhöre, der General Bühler








						Erhard Bühler – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



hat in diesem Potcast mind. dutzendemale erklärt das der Gepard absolut nie hätte außer Dienst gestellt werden dürfen, weil er noch immer auf Höhe der Zeit ist, sondern laut seiner Expertise aus Kostengründen ausgemustert wurde, weil der BW die Insatandhaltung zu teuer war, das Geld wo anders einsetzen wollte.
Er regt sich über die Außerdienststellung des Gepards jedenfalls regelmäßig ziemlich auf.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab meine mich da noch an Äußerungen aus der Politik damals erinnern zu können, wo einige Politiker der Ansicht waren, das ein System wie der Gepard wortwörtlich "überflüssig" und damit "unzeitgemäß" sei.


Die Politiker haben keinen militärischen Konflikt erwartet in denen man keine Luftherrschaft hat
und in Mali, AFG und Co braucht man so ne Kiste tatsächlich nicht.
Da hat die Weitsicht für politische Szenarien gefehlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Die Politiker haben keinen militärischen Konflikt erwartet in denen man keine Luftherrschaft hat*
> und in Mali, AFG und Co braucht man so ne Kiste tatsächlich nicht.
> *Da hat die Weitsicht für politische Szenarien gefehlt.*


Natürlich ist das der Grund dafür, aber es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass man sich dann halt als Politker doch nicht unbedingt in der Öffentlichkeit hinstellen und sowas als eine gute Entscheidung verkaufen sollte, besonders eben dann nicht, wenn einem die Personen mit der nötigen Sachexpertise eindringlich davon abraten.

Es könnte sich eben irgendwann doch mal zeigen, wie im Moment in der Ukraine beim Gepard, dass man dann eben Mensch ist, der zwar etwas aus (persönlicher) Überzeugung äußert, aber nicht auch aus einer kompetent getroffenen / überlegten Entscheidung herraus.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Andererseits können wir jetzt neue Systeme beschaffen die können was der Gepard nicht kann.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich richtig Bock auf diese Aufgabe hätte.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Andererseits können wir jetzt neue Systeme beschaffen die können was der Gepard nicht kann.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich richtig Bock auf diese Aufgabe hätte.


Das hätten wir doch auch gekonnt, wenn der Gepard noch im Dienst gewesen wäre und wir ihn jetzt einfach nur direkt aus dem Dienst an die Ukraine abgegeben hätten, statt, bereits seit langer Zeit schon mit dieser Fertigkeitslücke dazustehen und uns da in Manövern und Übungen immer von den Niederländern aushelfen lassen zu müssen, die nicht so dumm waren ihre Geparden auszumustern.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Jaja, aber das macht es einfacher ein neues System zu rechtfertigen😅


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

Oerlikon oder wie das heisst? Optisch jedenfalls mal geil, obs was taugt wisst ihr.

aber um auch mal wieder zur sache zu kommen:
die Ukrainer sollen mittlerweile am Stadtrand von Lysychansk angekommen sein.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Oerlikon oder wie das heisst? Optisch jedenfalls mal geil, obs was taugt wisst ihr.
> 
> aber um auch mal wieder zur sache zu kommen:
> die Ukrainer sollen sich mittlerweile am Stadtrand von Lysychansk angekommen sein.


Ich mag daran noch nicht glauben, aber eins ist mal sicher, die Ukrainische Armee hat sich eins zu Herzen genommen, was auch im deutschen Militär seit mehr als einem Jahehundert ein prägnanter Satz ist:
*"Klotzen nicht Kleckern"*


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Das ist einfach nur der Hersteller der zu Rheinmetall gehört, das System heißt Skyranger 30 auf Boxer (Rad) oder oder Lynx (Kette)


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Laut einer russischen Telegramquelle sollen russsische Truppen wohl auch bereits Svatove geräumt haben, das liegt bereits ein gutes Stück im "Oblast Luhansk" und somit dem Seperatistengebiet, sowie Luftline aktuell irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30km zum momentan bekannten Verlauf des ukrainischen Angriffbogens.

Ob es stimmt, wer weiß das schon, aber definitiv scheint allgemein auf der russischen Seite ja durchaus gerade ein "großes räumen" stattzufinden.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob es stimmt, wer weiß das schon, aber definitiv scheint allgemein auf der russischen Seite ja durchaus gerade ein *"großes räumen" *stattzufinden.


Das hast du jetzt aber sehr nett ausgedrückt!  
Man könnte auch auf die Idee kommen von Panik zu sprechen!


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch auf die Idee kommen von Panik zu sprechen!


Na Na, ich kenne da hier jetzt mindestens einen, der würde dir da aber ganz klar widersprechen und einen großen russischen Masterplan sehen.
Außerdem, dass russische 3. Armeekorps ist doch auch noch gar nicht im Einsatz und überhaupt, die ukrainischen Soldaten haben nicht mal Fahrräder um vorzurücken, anders als auf russischer Seite, wo man ja scheinbar, zumindest stellenweise, gerade auch unter Aufgebot von Fahrrädern "zurückrückt".


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nana, ich kenne da hier jetzt mindestens einen, der würde dir da aber ganz klar widersprechen und einen großen russischen Masterplan sehen.


Du meinst die Mobile Verteidigung und das "Schlagen aus der Nachhand" a la  von Manstein?
Ja ich bin mir absolut sicher, das wir das noch zu hören bekommen, ich würde nur gerne auf der Karte die "Punkte" dafür erkenen, außerdem halte ich das russische Militär ganz simpel nicht für in der Lage solche Operationen auszuführen, weil sie es einmal wohl nicht können und auch nicht die Logistik dazu haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem, dass russische 3. Armeekorps ist doch auch noch gar nicht im Einsatz.


You made my Day!
Ich muss heute unbedingt noch ne gute Flasche auftreiben, der Tag muss etwas begossen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Nur als Einwurf:
Macht euch nicht über Fahrräder im militärischen Kontext lustig, die Briten haben das im zweiten Weltkrieg enorm unterschätzt und plötzlich standen die Japaner vor der Stadt.
Australien hat auch schon eBikes für ich meine Spezialkräfte eingekaufte. Ist ne gute Möglichkeit für gewisse Operationen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Mobile Verteidigung und das "Schlagen aus der Nachhand" a la von Manstein?


Vorallem hätte man dann nicht so viel echt wertvolles Zeug zurück gelassen...


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

Lysychansk eventuell durch. langsam wird mir das ungeheuer. flog auch grade irgendwo ma so vorbei: vor moskau würden panzersperren errichtet. gab ja nun schon weitere aufforderungen an Putin, doch bitteschön "zu gehen". na dann. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Mobile Verteidigung und das "Schlagen aus der Nachhand" a la  von Manstein?
> Ja ich bin mir absolut sicher, das wir das noch zu hören bekommen, ich würde nur gerne auf der Karte die "Punkte" dafür erkenen, außerdem halte ich das russische Militär ganz simpel nicht für in der Lage solche Operationen auszuführen, weil sie es einmal wohl nicht können und auch nicht die Logistik dazu haben.


Du willst mir doch wohl jetzt gerade nicht ernsthaft weiß machen, dass eine Armee, die, zumindest Stellenweise, unter Aufgebot von Fahrrädern, "zurückrückt", während der ukrainische Gegner ohne solche technischen Meisterwerke, wie im Zweiten Weltkrieg zu Fuß, vorrücken muss, solche "militärischen Kunststücke" nicht bewerkstelligt bekommen würde?  




Don-71 schrieb:


> You made my Day!


Bedank dich da bei "Radio Moskau" und seinen "Kreml VMs".
Die liefern ja schließlich in Social Media und in Foren die Vorlage, um solche "Kalauer" überhaupt bringen zu können. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur als Einwurf:
> Macht euch nicht über Fahrräder im militärischen Kontext lustig, die Briten haben das im zweiten Weltkrieg enorm unterschätzt und plötzlich standen die Japaner vor der Stadt.



Die Stoßrichtung der Japaner war damals aber auch diametral zu der, die die Russen mit den Fahrrädern gerade eingeschlagen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Neben all dem was materiell passiert:

Wie soll die russische Armee überhaupt noch den Willen zum Gefecht haben?
Wird diese Armee das moralisch überleben?


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Laut einer russischen Telegramquelle sollen russsische Truppen wohl auch bereits Svatove geräumt haben, das liegt bereits ein gutes Stück im "Oblast Luhansk" und somit dem Seperatistengebiet, sowie Luftline aktuell irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30km zum momentan bekannten Verlauf des ukrainischen Angriffbogens.
> 
> Ob es stimmt, wer weiß das schon, aber definitiv scheint allgemein auf der russischen Seite ja durchaus gerade ein "großes räumen" stattzufinden.


hmm es gibt noch ganz andere Gerüchte, aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neben all dem was materiell passiert:
> 
> Wie soll die russische Armee überhaupt noch den Willen zum Gefecht haben?
> Wird diese Armee das moralisch überleben?


Die allgemeine Moral war ja sowieso schon lange ein Problem, mit dem sich die russische Führung in der Ukraine "rumschlagen" musste, da äußert niedrig.

Jetzt, nach dieser "Schlappe" und den in mehreren Monaten unter hohen Einsatz von Material und Personal, Verlust dieser Menge an okkupierten Gebiet in nur wenigen Tagen, an einen Gegner, von dem man den Soldaten sicherlich erzählt hat, dass er zu solch umfangreichen Operationen gar nicht mehr im Stande sei?

Das könnte der Moral, besonders in den untersten Rängen, in der Tat fast den Rest geben und "handfeste Zweifel" bei den Soldaten wecken, dass man hier, selbst langfristig, auch nur noch irgendwas gewinnen kann.

Das werden die nächsten Wochen und evt. auch Monate dann wohl auch zeigen müssen, wie es um den weiteren Kampfeswillen der russischen Soldaten bestellt sein wird.
Ob da noch irgend einer vorhanden sein wird, der eine ernsthafte, wie sinnlose, Weiterführung der "Spezialoperation" überhaupt ermöglicht.

Oder ob man die Front, auf Grund der nicht mehr gegebenen Moral, bei jeden ukrainischen Angriff, weitestgehend nur noch vor sich "herschieben" wird.
Ehnlich wie 1945, als die Allierten im Westen auf deutschen Boden standen und bis auf lokal ein paar Fanatikern in der Wehrmacht und SS, ein richtiger Aufbau einer "festen Frontlinie", im Grunde gar nicht mehr möglich wurde, da unter den Soldaten faktisch keiner mehr daran glaubte, noch irgendwas wenden zu können.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die liefern ja schließlich in Social Media und in Foren die Vorlage, um solche "Kalauer" überhaupt bringen zu können.


Der nächste "Kalauer", diesmal von "offizieller Seite!








						Ukraine-Krieg: Russland gibt Abzug aus strategisch wichtiger Stadt Isjum zu
					

Die ukrainische Gegenoffensive ist in vollem Gange. Im Osten des Landes erobert das Militär nacheinander Siedlungen und Städte zurück. Darunter auch Isjum, wie nun das russische Verteidigungsministerium selbst einräumt.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> Im Ukrainekrieg schreiten die ukrainischen Streitkräfte weiter voran. Nach der Stadt Kupjansk im Osten des Landes hat das russische Verteidigungsministerium nun indirekt eine Zurückeroberung der Stadt Isjum zugegeben. *Demnach gebe es eine »Umgruppierung, um die Anstrengungen in Richtung Donezk zu verstärken«, hieß es.*



Wenn er nicht aufpasst wird seine ganze Umgruppierung gekesselt! 
Es gibt jetzt wirklich mehrere Quellen das die Ukrainer nicht nur von  Lyman Richtung Nord-  Nord West stossen, sondern die Ukrainer wirklich Vororte in Lysychansk angreifen, damit kommen die auch in die Nordflanke der Donezk Front.
Ich lach mich echt schlapp was heute alles pasiert.


Optiki schrieb:


> hmm es gibt noch ganz andere Gerüchte, aber wir werden sehen


Komm jetzt Teaser nicht an, sondern gib mal wenigstens ein paar Hinweise, wo man suchen soll!


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

maybe meinte er das, ich wollte vorhin noch nicht...




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568617900042493954

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... könnte eventuell ja auch ein grund für die tatsächliche und augenscheinlich auch absolute führungslosigkeit der russen sein? nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> maybe meinte er das, ich wollte vorhin noch nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, das wäre echt ein HAMMER und GROß!
Ich gehe jetzt mal die gute Flasche besorgen und harre der Nacht, jedenfalls werde ich die am PC verbringen!


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

ich werds dir gleich tun, hab eh RN-finale am laufen. 

p.s.: in den antworten gibts auch videos aus moskau, ich denke er wird da sammeln falls es tatsächlich was gibt.


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komm jetzt Teaser nicht an, sondern gib mal wenigstens ein paar Hinweise, wo man suchen soll!


Das sollte nicht so als Ratespiel sein, die letzten 2 Tage ist absolute verrückt bei den Meldungen, deswegen ist das so einfach mit Telegrammeldung, gerade was Irzium getrifft gab es wirklich jede Art von Meldunge, eigentlich ist es schon die Nacht gefallen usw.

als Gerüchte gibt es noch das Voranschreiten im Norden an der Grenze, hinter dem Oskil, angeblich ist man in Lysychansk, ebenfalls wird behauptet es wurde eine Einheit vernichtet die nach Kupyanks kommen sollte zum Aushelfen und man nimmt den Flughafen von Donjezk ein

wie geschrieben, aktuell ist es wild und glaube die Ukraine streut bewusst auch Sachen und die Russen zu verunsichern


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal die gute Flasche besorgen und harre der Nacht, jedenfalls werde ich die am PC verbringen!


Ich wache lieber morgen früh auf und schaue was die Nacht uns an Neuen, dann auch zumindest so halbwegs gesicherten Informationen, gebracht hat.


Optiki schrieb:


> Als Gerüchte gibt es noch das Voranschreiten im Norden an der Grenze, hinter dem Oskil, angelich ist man in Lysychansk, ebenfall wird behauptet es wurde eine Einheit vernichtet die nach Kupyanks kommen sollte zum aushelfen und man nimmt den Flughafen von Donjezk ein


Nun irgendwas muss wohl auch im Norden scheinbar los sein, da auch russische Quellen jetzt schon wieder zu schreiben scheinen, dass man die Verwaltung der okkupierten Gebiete um Charkiw, welche ja erst vor wenigen Tagen überhaupt nach Wowtschansk, in die Nähe der russischen Grenze, evakuiert hatte, jetzt bereits erneut von dort aus nach Belgorod, also auf russisches Gebiet, evakuiert haben soll.

Wenn man es "nicht besser wüsste", man könnte im Moment wirklich meinen, dass man von russischer Seite gerade einen großen Teil der nördlich okkupierten Gebiete aufgeben tut, so mindestens bis auf die Linie Duvanka, Svatove, Lysychansk...


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun irgendwas muss im Norden scheinbar los sein, da auch russische Quellen jetzt schon wieder zu schreiben scheinen, dass man die Verwaltung der okkupierten Gebiete um Charkiw, welche ja erst vor wenigen Tagen überhaupt nach Wowtschansk, in die Nähe der russischen Grenze, evakuiert hatte, jetzt bereits erneut von dort aus nach Belgorod, also auf russisches Gebiet, evakuiert haben soll.


Das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen oder so, aber russischen Quellen schreiben sehr viel, in dem Fall könnte es was anderes sein.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568614340718215168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schau dir gerne mal die letzten Übersetzungen von dem Kanal an, wobei die ja auch von Rob Lee geteilt wurden, es ist Meldung über Meldung und was stimmt, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen oder so, aber russischen Quellen schreiben sehr viel, in dem Fall könnte es was anderes sein.



Heißt ja nicht das ich es auch direkt glaube und dadrum hab ich im letzten Post auch noch ergänzt gehabt:



> *Wenn man es "nicht besser wüsste"*, man könnte im Moment wirklich meinen, dass man von russischer Seite gerade einen großen Teil der nördlich okkupierten Gebiete aufgeben tut, so mindestens bis auf die Linie Duvanka, Svatove, Lysychansk...



Und hatte ja sowieso auch schon geschrieben, dass ich nachts lieber schlafe (anders als Don) und dann am nächsten Morgen schaue, was von dem was Gestern passiert sein soll, sich wenigstens so als "halbwegs gesichert" rauskristalisiert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

An der Heimatfront führt Armin Laschet derweil einen Schlag gegen Markus Söder




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568612870946017287

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Allerdings ist Laschet heute nicht alleine




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568614643295305728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry für die Unterbrechung


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> An der Heimatfront führt Armin Laschet derweil einen Schlag gegen Markus Söder


Bayern halt, dank der CSU, zu oft fast schon genauso unerträglich, wie Russland und der Kreml.

*edit*
Sagt mal, wo steckt eigentlich unser "russisches Astro-TV Orakel" Tschetan?
Normalerweise ist er sonst so um die Zeit hier schon immer unterwegs und "rubbelt die Kristalkugel", für neuste Weissagungen und Deutungen, über die jüngsten russischen Meldungen und Pläne der Armee?

Und heute?
Ist seine Kristalkugel urplötzlich ausgefallen, oder ist die Fähigkeit "in die Zukunft und Pläne der russischen Armee zu schauen", vielleicht ja auf Grund jüngster Ereignisse und Meldungen, auch von offizeller russischer Seite, plötzlich abhanden gekommen?


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gibt es darüber hinaus einen speziellen Grund, warum du bei den späteren Lieferländern Ägypten



Ist ein wenig OT?

Die Mission sollte möglichst unauffällig ablaufen und Ägypten änderte nach Camp David seine Ausrichtung und wechselte von sowjetischen auf amerikanische Waffen, wodurch große Mengen davon vorhanden waren.
Mehr nicht.


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Heißt ja nicht das ich es auch direkt glaube und dadrum hab ich im letzten Post auch noch ergänzt gehabt:


ich bin leider so schlecht im Formulieren, ich wollte weder deinen ursprünglichen Hinweise schlecht machen, noch mich über dich stellen oder die Idee aufkommen lassen  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und hatte ja sowieso auch schon geschrieben, dass ich nachts lieber schlafe (anders als Don) und dann am nächsten Morgen schaue, was von dem was Gestern passiert sein soll, sich wenigstens so als "halbwegs gesichert" rauskristalisiert hat.


für mich macht es die Gesamtheit, solche Meldungen der Russen nehmen ich immer hin und wenn dann Bilder der Ukrainer folgen, umso besser, an dem einen Tag als uns hier ein Video von Jemanden vorschlagen wurde, war es sehr belustigend, weil man gleichzeitig auf Twitter schon ukrainischen Einheiten in den Städten gesehen, die angeblich hinter der neuen "Verteidigungslinie" lagen 

Ebenfalls weiß ich einen Twitteruser, welcher eine der beteiligten Brigaden mit Spenden beliefert. Der hat recht eindeutige Hinweise geben wie es läuft, laut seinen Aussagen haben sie an den ersten Verteidigungslinien nicht einen Soldaten verloren, dafür direkt 3 Dji Drohnen und ansonsten hat er nur von schlechten Airstrikes in der Nacht berichtet, weil am Tag würden die Russen sich nicht trauen, aufgrund der Flugabwehr.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du darfst dir etwas aussuchen; Mehrfachnennungen sind selbstverständlich möglich



Ich denke das es zu früh ist über Erfolge zu sinnieren ?
Im Moment stürmen die Ukrainer vorwärts und die Russen ziehen sich hinter den Oskol zurück. Den zu überwinden, bei bis zu 1km Breite  wird kaum möglich sein, aber die Überlegenheit bei Arti, Luftwaffe usw besteht weiterhin.
Mich erinnert das mehr an die Ardennenoffensive.

Gleichzeitig ziehen sich wohl die Russen ziemlich schnell zurück auf günstige Positionen, mit geringen Verlusten, 
Während die Ukraine ihre Geländegewinne scheinbar unter hohen Opfern erreicht.

Wann beenden die Ukrainer ihren Run? Haben sie danach genug Ausrüstung und Soldaten um die Gel.ndegewinne zu verteidigen und zu halten, wenn die Russen ihre Reserven herangeführt haben ?

Wie wird es weitergehen? 
Viele in Russland fordern die " Lackhandschuhe" auszuziehen und mit beiden Händen zu kämpfen. 
Auch die nutzen die Situation propagandistisch. 
Mir ist unwohl dabei.

Man sollte bedenken das Russland im Prknzip wenige Truppen einsetzt, viele Abschnitte deshalb dünn besetzt sind und man eher schnell Truppen in bedrohte Bereiche verlegt und Angriffe damit abwehrt.
So ist anzunehmen, das dies, im sicheren Raum hinter dem Fluss ebenfalls passiert und die ukrainischen Truppen ihr weiter Vordringen am Ende teuer bezahlen müssen.

Sie verheizen vielleicht wichtige Reserven.
Die jetzt verlorenen Städte und Gebiete, sind nicht Kriegsentscheidend.

Dazu läuft  eine riesige Propagandaschlacht.
Ich denke das richtige Ergebnisse erst ab Anfang nächster Woche erkennbar sein werden,  aber vielleicht sogar am Ende der Woche.


Mahoy schrieb:


> 2 x 550 Grüße pro Minute sind nie überflüssig!
> 
> (Sofern jemand ausdrücklich danach verlangt, solcherart gegrüßt zu werden.)



Nix neues.
Bis zu 3600 Schuß in der Minute









						Das ukrainische Militär zeigte ein Video der Flugabwehranlagen von Shilka - sie können Ziele treffen, die mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1620 km / h fliegen
					

Die Streitkräfte der Ukraine sind mit Flugabwehrgeschützen mit Eigenantrieb „Shilka“ bewaffnet. Im Netzwerk erschien ein Video über den gleichzeitigen Betrieb mehrerer Flugabwehrgeschütze.




					gagadget.com
				




Dafür gibt es genug Muni.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nix neues.
> Bis zu 3600 Schuß in der Minute


Das aber kein Vergleich...
Alleine vom Kaliber sind bereits wenige Treffer von Kaliber 35mm, wie auf dem Gepard verwendet, schon wesentlich verherender, als Treffer von einem 23mm Kaliber, wie dem der ZSU-23-4.

Was für eine vergleichbare Wirkung und Trefferquote auch wesentlich mehr Munition verblässt, als der Gepard.
Umsonst haben die russischen Konstrukteure das ZSU-23-4 auch nicht mit einem Vierling ausgerüstet.

Da ist dann auch eine ggf. höhere Feuerate nur noch hübsche Fassade, abgesehen mal davon, das ich nicht finden konnte, ob 3600 Schuss / Minute, der ASP-23 Maschinenkanonen, für alle 4 Läufe zusammen gilt, wovon ich doch mal sehr stark ausgehe, also 900 Schuss / Minute, pro Lauf und nicht 3600 Schuss / Minute (was die Läufe wohl auch nicht lange mitmachen würden), was  hier sehr wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder einfach nur für den Laien zusammengerechnet wurde, weil es so "toll viel" klingt.

Am Ende aber, wie ja schon geschrieben, vor allen einfach nur toll viel rausgeballerte Munition ist, für ein letztlich auch nicht besseres Ergebnis, wie man auch mit einem größeren Kaliber und 2 Rohren hätte erreichen können.

Umsonst haben westliche Nationen nicht fast durch die Bank, ab den 1980er Jahren bei ihren Flugabwehrpanzern nahezu alle, die modernisiert haben, auf Kaliber 35mm umgeschwenkt.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Neben all dem was materiell passiert:
> 
> Wie soll die russische Armee überhaupt noch den Willen zum Gefecht haben?
> Wird diese Armee das moralisch überleben?


Das wird der Kernpunkt sein. Hoffentlich macht es bei den Russen die Runde dass so viele in Panik fliehen, möglichst mit dem Dominoeffekt dass die Panik auf große Truppenteile überschwappt.

Etwas verwunderlich ist auch dass zwei große russische Zeitungen über die Niederlagen sehr offen berichten, ebenso über die großen logistischen Probleme der Front. Der Druck zu Hause dürfte auch bald wachsen.

Insgesamt sind wir dem Zusammenbruch der Russen seit einer Woche schon ein bisschen näher.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Umsonst haben westlichen Nationen nicht fast durch die Bank, ab den 1980er Jahren bei ihren Flugabwehrpanzern nahezu alle, die modernisiert haben, auf Kaliber 35mm umgeschwenkt.



Vielleicht wegen der Mi-24, die keine Gegenstück hatte?

Im Momebt werden Schilkas wohl gegen Drohnen eingesetzt und da ist die Menge an Geschossen, die in der Luft sind, sicher ein guter Faktor. 
Ja, diese Zahl ist die mögliche Freuerkraft aus allen Rohren und auch das ist es ein Vorteil gegen leichte Bodenziele.

Was mich nur interessiert, ist Ihr Schutz gegen Anti Radar Raketen, die auf Sie aufgeschaltet werden, oder verzichtet man darauf?
Gilt für Schilka und Gepard.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was mich nur interessiert, ist Ihr Schutz gegen Anti Radar Raketen, die auf Sie aufgeschaltet werden, oder verzichtet man darauf?
> Gilt für Schilka und Gepard.


Einen wirklich 100% effektiven Schutz gegen Radarsignatur-suchende Raketen gibt es sowieso nicht, weshalb man, Schutzmaßnahmen hin oder her, das Folgeradar sowieso, empfohlenermaßen, meist erst so spät wie möglich überhaupt einschaltet und nur so lange anlässt, wie es wirklich unbedingt nötig ist.
Weil kein Radar an, keine Rakete, einen besseren Schutz dagegen gibt es nicht.

Ist auch beim Gepard schon immer so gewesen und der hatte / hat in jeden Fall ein System das "theoretisch" einen gewissen Schutz vor solchen Raketen liefern sollte.

Und um eine Drohne abzuschießen dürfte ein eingeschaltetes Folgeradar meistens sowieso ehr "nicht zwingend notwendig" sein, da die meisten Drohnen, in aller Regel, doch vergleichsweise "gemächlich" und auf "gut berechenbaren Kursen" fliegen und daher doch vergleichsweise einfach zu treffende Ziele abgeben.


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2022)

Irgendwie geht mir das alles ein wenig zu schnell rund um Charkiw. Nicht mehr weit, und man ist wieder in Sjewjerodonezk. Sind die Russen wirklich so auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt worden? Ich meine, ich freue mich, aber ich kann mir soviel Versagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

also ich finds auch strange, vor allem das "wie". neuster zwitscher-schaisz:
_"Es wird berichtet, dass die Streitkräfte in Kreminnaja im Gebiet Luhansk eingedrungen sind. Es gibt auch Informationen, dass Russen jetzt nicht nur aus Städten fliehen, die nach dem 24. Februar 2022 besetzt sind, sondern auch aus Städten, die seit 2014 besetzt sind."_


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und um eine Drohne abzuschießen dürfte ein eingeschaltetes Folgeradar meistens sowieso ehr "nicht zwingend notwendig" sein, da die meisten Drohnen, in aller Regel, doch vergleichsweise "gemächlich" und auf "gut berechenbaren Kursen" fliegen und daher doch vergleichsweise einfach zu treffende Ziele abgeben.


So ne kleine DJI Drohne macht ihre 70km/h


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das alles ein wenig zu schnell rund um Charkiw. Nicht mehr weit, und man ist wieder in Sjewjerodonezk. Sind die Russen wirklich so auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt worden? Ich meine, ich freue mich, aber ich kann mir soviel Versagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


Scheinbar hat man das und ja, sowas mag für einen doch immer unglaublich klingen, aber unglaublich klang ja auch schon das was wir in den ersten 4 Kriegswochen, im Februar um Kiew, bei den russischen Truppen zu sehen bekommen haben. 

 Oder unglaublich war auch, dass Rommel die deutlich materiell und personell überlegenen Briten im Februar 1941, als direkt nach Ankunft des Afrika Korps noch nicht einmal alles entladen war, direkt mit geringer Stärke, wenigen echten Panzern, aber einer ganzen Reihe von Panzer-Holzatrappen, angriff und so zum kompletten Rückzug aus Lybien zwang.

Mindestens genauso unglaublich wie 1941 im Juni einen Russlandfeldzug zu starten, mit einer nicht mehr so fernen Schlammperiode und nahenden Winter und das ohne ausreichend Winterausrüstung.

Unglaubliche Dinge passieren halt öfter als man selbst oft denken und glauben mag. ^^



Sparanus schrieb:


> So ne kleine DJI Drohne macht ihre 70km/h
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, fliegt aber auch in aller Regel einen graden Kurs, oder einen "Kreis", bei meist gleichbleibender Höhe und Geschwindigkeit, da geht es also in der Regel dann auch "nur" dadrum ausreichend vorzuhalten, um sie auch zu treffen.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das alles ein wenig zu schnell rund um Charkiw. Nicht mehr weit, und man ist wieder in Sjewjerodonezk. Sind die Russen wirklich so auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt worden? Ich meine, ich freue mich, aber ich kann mir soviel Versagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen.



Ich denke sie wurden, trotz vieler Vorzeichen, wirklich überrascht. Vielleicht haben sie nicht geglaubt das dieser Punkt gewählt wurde.
Warum?
Die Ukraine kann sich zum Teil selber mit Gas versorgen und der Winter naht. Wenn man sich Karten dazu anschaut, liegen die auszubeutenden Lagerstätten auch in Charkiw,  Poltawa, was bedeutet das die Versorgung des Landes mit Gas, noch schwieriger wird und das im September, wo es langsam kalt wird.



Im Prinzip war dieser Bereich schwach besetzt, mit Mobilisierten der Republiken und wenigen Einheiten.
Propagandistisch sicher schmerzhaft, hat der Rückzug keine wirklichen Folgen für die Truppen, eher eine wesentliche Verbesserungen der Position.
Abseits der Panik, gibt es genug die diesen Angriff im Moment, als eine Art " Geschenk" betrachten,  weil man vom statischen Stellungskrieg, zum Manöverkrieg, mit allen Vorteilen auf russischer Seite zurückkehren kann.

Für die ukrainischen Truppen werden Versorgungswege und Logistik ein riesen Problem sein.
Gleichzeitig werden Massen an Munition und Waffen benötigt und verbraucht.

Ich würde für eine sichere Analyse auf jeden Fall noch warten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, fliegt aber auch in aller Regel einen graden Kurs,


Kommt drauf an wie der Pilot sie fliegt 
Bist du mal eine geflogen? Die gehen richtig ab.

Gönn dir die Erfahrung mal 

Außerdem ist es nicht so einfach die Dinger zu treffen ohne Munition die sich zerlegt (siehe MANTIS)


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie der Pilot sie fliegt
> Bist du mal eine geflogen? Die gehen richtig ab.
> 
> Gönn dir die Erfahrung mal
> ...


Nur ein zwei zivile Drohnenmodelle und ja, ich weiß, auch die können mitunter schon ganz ordentlich abdüsen.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das alles ein wenig zu schnell rund um Charkiw. Nicht mehr weit, und man ist wieder in Sjewjerodonezk. Sind die Russen wirklich so auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt worden? Ich meine, ich freue mich, aber ich kann mir soviel Versagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


Naja, die russische Armee ist mega bunt an Völkern, dazu viele Söldner im Einsatz. Wenn es eng wird dann wird der Zusammenhalt schnell fragil. Zudem sind die russischen Soldaten selbst ja auch nicht gerade davon überzeugt dass der Einmarsch beim Bruderstaat so eine gute Sache ist. 

So lange die Ukrainer mit mehr Willen und Risikobereitschaft in die Kämpfe gehen werden sie auch die größeren Erfolge verbuchen, und ein Zusammebruch der Russen wird dadurch sicher nicht unwarscheinlicher.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67DN1IxFeMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 man fährt Verwundete nach Kiew


Das wollte auch jemand sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVkP1vG_V0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> man fährt Verwundete nach Kiew


oh wait - wer hat gleich nochmal die ganzen krankenhäuser zerbombt?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wollte auch jemand sehen.


wollte das jemand sehen? diese ein, zwei Panzer, die da zu showzwecken kurz ausgeparkt wurden?

junge junge junge....


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2022)

Soldaten hissen ukrainische Flagge in zurückeroberten Gebieten

Das die ukrainische Armee, auch eine Offensive im Nordosten gestartet hat, damit haben die Russen wohl nicht gerechnet. Im Moment läuft es sehr gut für sie.


----------



## Optiki (10. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> wollte das jemand sehen? diese ein, zwei Panzer, die da zu showzwecken kurz ausgeparkt wurden?


Ich wollte es sehen, aber halt nicht nur das. Wie gesagt er ist da in seine Echokammer oder wie man es nennt und erzählt uns hier Geschichten. Sind natürlich genau die Videos, die ich mir gedacht habe und das Video von der Infanterie ist bestimmt das Airsoftevent. 

Ich nicht so, als hätte ich es schon gut beschrieben, überspitzen von ukrainischen Verlusten, ohne kritische Betrachtung der Russen, Hoch loben des russischen Militärs (aufsaugen von Propaganda Videos und jeden Meldung als echt annehmen 

 Airsoftvideo: 




__ Tiktok
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.tiktok.com/7141777039186529541

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Tiktok. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video vom Training: 




__ Tiktok
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.tiktok.com/7141776825985944838

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Tiktok. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich wollte es sehen, aber halt nicht nur das. Wie gesagt er ist da in seine Echokammer oder wie man es nennt und erzählt uns hier Geschichten. Sind natürlich genau die Videos, die ich mir gedacht habe und das Video von der Infanterie ist bestimmt das Airsoftevent.
> 
> Ich nicht so, als hätte ich es schon gut beschrieben, überspitzen von ukrainischen Verlusten, ohne kritische Betrachtung der Russen, Hoch loben des russischen Militärs (aufsaugen von Propaganda Videos und jeden Meldung als echt annehmen
> 
> ...



Wobei du diese Kolonen nicht vergleichen kannst.



Ist es nicht eher ein übertreiben von russischen Verlusten, ohne kritische Betrachtung der ukrainischen Meldungen, hoch loben des ukrainischen Militärs und aufsaugen von Propaganda Videos und jede Meldung als echt annehmen, auch wenn sie noch so unwahrscheinlich sind.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht mir das alles ein wenig zu schnell rund um Charkiw. Nicht mehr weit, und man ist wieder in Sjewjerodonezk. Sind die Russen wirklich so auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt worden? Ich meine, ich freue mich, aber ich kann mir soviel Versagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


Doch genau das passiert, wenn Fronten durchbrochen werden, und ein gepanzerter Verband, gut geführt, in den Rücken einer Front fährt, die hier auch noch Topographische Besonderheiten bietet, die den Angreifer bevorteilt, wenn er sie ausnutzen kann.
Ich habe die letzten 24 Stunden 3 Analyse Posts geschrieben, da steht ziemlich genau drinne was in etwa passiert ist und das die Russische Armee zum größten Teil ein großes Potemkinsches Dorf ist, konnte man doch schon sehr sehr Real im Februar und März 2022 sehen.
In den letzten 2-3 Tagen kamm es vor allen dingen auf Schnelligkeit im Handeln und ein klares Lagebild an und gerade ersteres ist neben Logistik und anderen Defiziten eine absolute Hauptachillesverse der Russischen Armee, weil sie einmal zentral und schwerfällig geführt wird und weil wie schon so oft hier besprochen wurde, keine ausgebildeten und handlungfähigen Unteroffiziere und Offiziere niederen Dienstgrades hat. Auch dürfte es mit der Kampfmoral nicht wirklich gut stehen.
Wird die Russische Armee oder Russische Einheiten vor überraschende Situationen gestellt und ein schnelles Handeln verlangt, *versagt *sie in der Regel, teilweise katastrophal, durch Befehlsstruktur und mangelnde Ausbildung.
In dem Ausmaß ist das vielleicht überraschend, aber die Grundaussage ist schon sehr lange bekannt.
Man dachte Reformen hätte das teilweise beseitigt, aber man konnte schon im Februar und März sehen, das dem nicht so ist und war.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Alter guck doch mal in die russischen Bloggerkanäle
Die schreiben das selbe über die aktuelle Situation


Tschetan schrieb:


> st es nicht eher ein übertreiben von russischen Verlusten, ohne kritische Betrachtung der ukrainischen Meldungen


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568694012667908096

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oho eine sehr zuverlässige Quelle teasert was an.


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alter guck doch mal in die russischen Bloggerkanäle
> Die schreiben das selbe über die aktuelle Situation



Ich lese von sehr hohen ukrainischen Verlusten, nur greifen sie mit riesiger Zahl an und negieren Verluste .
Meine Befürchtungen gehen eher in Richtung Eskalation und wie weit das geht.
Man hat das Gefühl das der Westen nicht nur ein paar Waffen liefert, sondern einiges mehr und sich in Russland der Gedanke festsetzt, gegen den gesamten Westen kämpfen zu müssen.
Bisher haben sie nur mit relativ wenigen Kräften gekämpft.

Russland ist gezwungen den Kampf zu seinen Gunsten zu gestalten, was scheinbar nicht mit halber Kraft funktioniert.
Also ist nur noch eine Verschärfung möglich, was auch wirtschaftliche Faktoren mit einbezieht, die uns persönlich massiv schaden.

Im Moment ist es für uns fern und ein wenig wie Videospiel, oder WoT, wo man den Gegner hier im Forum vernichtet, aber es kann sich sehr in Richtung Realismus für uns gestalten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich lese von sehr hohen ukrainischen Verlusten, nur greifen sie mit riesiger Zahl an und negieren Verluste .
> Meine Befürchtungen gehen eher in Richtung Eskalation und wie weit das geht.
> Man hat das Gefühl das der Westen nicht nur ein paar Waffen liefert, sondern einiges mehr und sich in Russland der Gedanke festsetzt, gegen den gesamten Westen kämpfen zu müssen.
> Bisher haben sie nur mit relativ wenigen Kräften gekämpft.
> ...




Du galubst ernsthaft die Russische Armee hätte auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegen Europa und die Nato zu kämpfen, nach diesen "grandiosen Leistungen"?
Welchen Bären willst du uns hier eigentlich aufbinden oder versuchst du hier ganz wie dein Vorbild die Staatspropaganda Ruslands einen Atomkrieg herbeizureden, nein wohl eher zu wünschen, rein aus dem Grunde, dass der Westen einem Land das völkerrechtswidrig überfallen wurde, Waffen geliefert und geholfen hat, was völlig legitim ist. Man bedenke nur wie sehr die UdSSR in der Stunde der Not gegen das 3. Reich mehr als reichlich Lend Lease genommen hat, dagegen sind die jetzigen Lieferungen ein schlechter Witz.
Und jetzt will man den Westen angreifen, weil man militärisch so inkompetent ist, das man nichtmal mit der Ukranischen Armee klar kommt, die ein paar abgezählte moderne Waffen bekommen hat?

Diese Schlappen und die ganze Situation hat sich Russland zu 100% alleine zuzuschreiben und es kann sofort aufhören, in dem sich Russland einfach aus der Ukraine zurückzieht.
Aber nein nun wünschen sich Leute wie du den 3. Weltkrieg oder gar Atomkrieg herbei, weil Russland wegen Inkompetenz seinen Willen nicht bekommt!


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568679563219066881

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na da haben sie ihre neuen Waffen


----------



## Tschetan (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber nein nun wünschen sich Leute wie du den 3. Weltkrieg oder gar Atomkrieg herbei, weil Russland wegen Inkompetenz seinen Willen nicht bekommt!



Wer warnt hier denn ständig davor?
Bisher staune ich wie zurückhaltend Russland agiert, während der Westen alles als Schwäche interpretiert und die Linien ständig weiter verschiebt .
Die "Moskau" ist gesunken und die Russen reden vom Wellengang.
Andere hätten vielleicht einen Flugzeugträger versenkt?
Wir liefern Daten für Ziele und nichts passiert.
Wir bilden ungestört Soldaten aus.

Sie liefern immer noch Rohstoffe und Gas, statt den Hahn zuzudrehen.
Nee, wir verlieren bei weiterer Eskalation immer mehr und Alternativen zu Putin, werden maximal extremer.

Es geht auch nicht darum ein paar Grad weniger in der Bude zu haben, sondern unsere Existenzgrundlage zu verlieren.
Aber klar, alles Unsinn. 

Ich denke auch das die Russen ordentlich einen auf die Fresse bekommen haben, aber sie scheinen das Leben ihrer Soldaten nicht riskieren zu wollen.
Irgendwann kommen schon noch realistische und unverfälschte Berichte, um ein Urteil Fällen zu können.
Sicher ist, der Krieg wird weiter gehen.


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

angeblich ein altes video @Sparanus 

_"__Noch nicht endgültig bestätigt, aber die Informationen erhärten sich. Der Flughafen von Donetsk ist erstmals seit 2015 wieder in der Hand der Ukraine.__"_


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> angeblich ein altes video @Sparanus


Wie alt?


----------



## Kassalowski (10. September 2022)

tweet ist schon gelöscht, direkt drunter war der >hinweis<

edit: doch nicht weg, hä? ich schwöre, das war genau der tweet von dir.  
macht aber nix, weil gleich der tweet da drunter ist exakt der selbe.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na da haben sie ihre neuen Waffen


Hoffen wir mal, das draufgepinselte "Z" steht nicht insgeheim doch für "Mängelexemplar".  



Kassalowski schrieb:


> angeblich ein altes video @Sparanus


Das ist nicht auszuschließen. Vergleichbare Meldungen über vor bzw. während des fluchtartigen Rückzugs unbrauchbar gemachtes, in Gewässern versenktes oder tatsächlich einfach stehengelassenes russisches Gerät gibt es allerdings derzeit häufiger.

Bestätigt sind auf jeden Fall en masse flüchtende russische Soldaten ohne Fahrzeuge. Das werden nicht alles Infanteristen gewesen sein.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2022)

Na die OSINT Community funktioniert immerhin 
Aber das hier wurde noch nicht als alt bezeichnet:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568713760218423296

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2022)

Ach ja, wenn jemand beim Spiegel durch die Paywall kommt, kann ich diesen Artikel nur sehr empfehlen.









						(S+) Ukraine-Krieg: Warum die Offensive im Nordosten ein Wendepunkt ist
					

Massive Geländegewinne binnen Stunden, abziehende russische Truppen: Die Ukraine düpiert die Invasoren – und übernimmt militärisch die Initiative. Ein Offizier sagt: »Der Feind gerät in Panik.«




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn jemand beim Spiegel durch die Paywall kommt, kann ich diesen Artikel nur sehr empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei aller Euphorie und Analyse traue ich dem Braten noch immer nicht. Da sind zu viele Unbekannte. Ja, es wäre toll, wenn die Russen in Panik fliehen. Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass im Norden der Ukraine noch ein Diktator von Putins Gnaden sein Unwesen treibt. Nicht dass die Ukraine jetzt meint nach Osten vor zu stoßen, dabei dann die Sicherung gen Norden schleifen lässt, was dann wiederum einen Angriff seitens Belarus attraktiv macht.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Da sind zu viele Unbekannte.


Die gab es die ganze Zeit, das stimmt.
Aber ich hab mir die ganzen letzten Monate gedacht:
"Wenn es um die Russen wirklich so schlimm steht wie man uns teilweise sagt, warum hält die Front noch?"

Vielleicht ist es aber genau das, alles was wir die letzten Monate über den schlechten inneren Zustand der Russen gelesen einfach nur wahr.


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn jemand beim Spiegel durch die Paywall kommt, kann ich diesen Artikel nur sehr empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mal so viel, wie üblicherweise gestattet ist:



> Das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau schwieg bis zum Samstagabend. Als es sich dann zu Wort meldete, vermied es das Wort Rückzug. *Bereits vorher am Nachmittag war bei einem Video-Auftritt des Sprechers des Verteidigungsministeriums eine Karte der Ostukraine eingeblendet worden, in der Balakliia als nicht mehr russisch kontrolliertes Gebiet eingezeichnet worden war. Allerdings verlor der Sprecher kein Wort darüber.*
> 
> »Kein Kommentar«, schrieb der Nationalist Igor Girkin zu den Meldungen über Putin. Der ehemalige FSB-Oberst Igor Girkin hatte 2014 bei Beginn des Kriegs im Donbass prorussische Milizen befehligt. Heute ist er wohl die prominenteste Stimme unter den zunehmend unzufriedenen ultranationalistischen und kriegsbefürwortenden Schreibern, die den Kreml für sein Versagen im Ukrainekrieg attackieren. *»Und ja, heute Abend wird die Hauptstadt unseres Vaterlandes – die Stadt Moskau – die Kapitulation von Balakliia, Isjum und halb Kupyansk an den Feind mit 25.000 Feuerwerkskörpern feiern.« Am Abend stiegen minutenlang über Moskau bunte Feuerwerkskörper zum Stadtgeburtstag auf.*



Also definitiv keine ukrainische Propaganda. In Russland schätzt man die Lage ebenso ein, hält sich aber mit peinlichen Verlautbarungen zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Die Russen motivieren ihre Truppen 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568691587026423808

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei aller Euphorie und Analyse traue ich dem Braten noch immer nicht. Da sind zu viele Unbekannte. Ja, es wäre toll, wenn die Russen in Panik fliehen. Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass im Norden der Ukraine noch ein Diktator von Putins Gnaden sein Unwesen treibt. Nicht dass die Ukraine jetzt meint nach Osten vor zu stoßen, dabei dann die Sicherung gen Norden schleifen lässt, was dann wiederum einen Angriff seitens Belarus attraktiv macht.


Bei aller Liebe Tekkla, ich habe für Herrn Lukaschenko nicht einen Cent übrig, aber der ist einigermaßen Bauernschlau und eher kein Selbstmörder.
Bis jetzt hat er sich da einigermaßen rausgehalten und mit den jetzigen "Nachrichten", wird er sich eher absetzen, als an einen Angriff denken.
Und jetzt kommt das aller wichtigste, die Weissrussen als Volk, haben den Ukrainern, teilweise immens geholfen, gerade die weissrussischen Eisenbahner und das weiß Lukaschenko, glaubst du ernsthaft er riskiert seinen Sessel mit einer meuternden Armee, die so gar keinen Bock auf Krieg und schon gar nicht gegen die Ukrainer hat?
Um die Weissrussen mache zumindestens ich mir, im Moment, die geringsten Sorgen!


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Russland schätzt man die Lage ebenso ein, hält sich aber mit peinlichen Verlautbarungen zurück.




"Übersetzung: „Unser Militär wusste, dass eine Offensive vorbereitet wurde, und jetzt formieren sich die Truppen neu, um die Gruppierung der Streitkräfte der Ukraine (AFU) zu zerstören, die in die Regionen Balakleya und Izyum gekommen ist. Es muss berücksichtigt werden, dass es dort keine befestigten Gebiete gibt, sodass die Aufgabe, die kampfbereitesten ukrainischen Einheiten zu zerstören, recht erfolgreich gelöst wird. Das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern“, sagte der Doktor der Militärwissenschaften Konstantin Sivkov. Der Experte betonte, dass in den letzten drei Tagen, wie aus dem Bericht des Verteidigungsministeriums bekannt wurde, mehr als zweitausend ukrainische und ausländische Kämpfer sowie über hundert Einheiten gepanzerter Fahrzeuge und Artillerie zerstört wurden. „Die Streitkräfte der Ukraine erleiden täglich große Verluste. Jetzt besteht die Hauptaufgabe darin, die vorrückende Gruppierung der Streitkräfte der Ukraine zu besiegen. berauben Sie es seines Potenzials, schalten Sie Geräte aus, die sich nicht in Städten und befestigten Gebieten befinden, sondern auf offenen Flächen. Die Streitkräfte der Ukraine sollten nicht über die Kraft und die Mittel verfügen, um eine wirksame Verteidigung durchzuführen“, erklärte der Gesprächspartner.

Aber, aber ... wie konnte das sein, wenn der russische Generalstab nicht Yuri Podolyaka oder Rybar oder Readovka oder South Front anrief und nicht um ihre "Experten" -Meinung bat? Denn wie wir wissen, wird der wirkliche Krieg in der Mediensphäre ausgetragen, und Menschen, die nicht in der Lage wären, ********************* von Shinola zu unterscheiden, verlassen sich operativ auf ihre eigene und IPSO-Echokammer. "


Das ist auch eine Meinung.









						Clarity In Small Dozes.  Or Why I Do Not "Do" Sitreps.
					

1. I already quoted Apti Alaudinov when two days ago he stated:  What is happening today was planned.  This  is a tactical ploy that helped ...




					smoothiex12.blogspot.com


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na da haben sie ihre neuen Waffen


Oh, ich sehe da einiges an Artillerie, alleine in dem kurzen Clip.
Das dürfte die Artillerieungleichheit etwas zu Gunsten der Ukraine hin ausgleichen.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber, aber ... wie konnte das sein, wenn der russische Generalstab nicht Yuri Podolyaka oder Rybar oder Readovka oder South Front anrief und nicht um ihre "Experten" -Meinung bat? Denn wie wir wissen, wird der wirkliche Krieg in der Mediensphäre ausgetragen, und Menschen, die nicht in der Lage wären, ********************* von Shinola zu unterscheiden, verlassen sich operativ auf ihre eigene und IPSO-Echokammer. "
> 
> 
> Das ist auch eine Meinung.



Weißt du, ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, wo die russische Armee keinen Fuß mehr in der Ukraine hat, alleine schon weil ich sehr gespannt darauf bin, welche "Räuberpistole" du uns dann noch auftischen wirst, oder ob man dann ganz urplötzlich hier einfach nichts mehr von dir sehen und hören wird, wie bei sovielen anderen Usern mit schrägen Ansichten in anderen Threads zuvor auch schon.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weißt du, ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, wo die russische Armee keinen Fuß mehr in der Ukraine hat, alleine schon weil ich schon sehr gespannt darauf bin, welche "Räuberpistole" du uns dann noch auftischen wirst, oder man dann ganz urplötzlich hier einfach nichts mehr von dir sehen und hören wird.



Das werden wir sehen wie es sich entwickelt, nur im Moment ist eben vieles Spekulation und Propaganda. 
Man flutet die Teiegramkanäle mit Infos und keiner weiß was real ist.

Mir kommt manches einfach etwas komisch vor. Die Russen sollen keinerlei Infos gehabt haben?
Es geht alles zu schnell.
An der Linie des Angriffes waren kaum Truppen und man gibt sehr schnell Gebiet auf.
Anzunehmen, das die Russen plötzlich so leicht zu besiegen sind, finde ich abenteuerlich. 
Sie haben noch Reserven die sie mobilisieren können, während die Ukraine alles zusammengekratzt hat.
Auf Youtube kann man die Kolonen sehen die angereist kommen, dazu die Luftwaffe.
Das was dieser Text oben sagt, ist weder unmöglich, noch von der Hand zu weisen.
Die Ukrainer sind jetzt aus ihren Festungen und Deckungen herausgekommen und benötigen Menge  an Nachschub.
Das ist etwas anderes als Defensiv zu agieren.

Ihr könnt das gerne anders sehen.

Heute Abend gefunden und ist eine gute Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Geschehnisse.

https://bigserge.substack.com/p/the-russo-ukrainian-war


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mir kommt manches einfach etwas komisch vor. Die Russen sollen keinerlei Infos gehabt haben?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Es geht alles zu schnell.


Eben, es geht zu schnell. Die Russen reagieren nur träge, und ihre Infos scheinen ungenüge. Was nützt es wenn ich weiß dass der Feind angreifft wenn ich nicht sagen kann wo. Der Rückzug ist wohl genug Indiz dafür wieviel die Russen von diesem Manöver wussten, oder besser gesagt wann.



Tschetan schrieb:


> An der Linie des Angriffes waren kaum Truppen und man gibt sehr schnell Gebiet auf.


Ist ja auch Sinn der Sache den Durchbruch bei dünnen Verteidigungslinien durchzuführen. Bei den Kämpfen im Norden war das Verhältnis heute ca 7zu1, um die 30k-40k ukrainsiche Einheiten gg gerade mal 5k Russen die einfach überrannt wurden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Anzunehmen, das die Russen plötzlich so leicht zu besiegen sind, finde ich abenteuerlich.


Naa, es wird eng. Sofern der Keil im Norden gelingt wird die gesamte zentrale Front der Russen komplett abgeschnitten sein und sich vermutlich eher ergeben als im Kessel den Tod zu finden. Ebenso exystiert die Möglichkeit für einen zweiten Keil direkt über den großen Südverbänden der Russen, sofern die Ukrainer alles auf eine Karte setzen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie haben noch Reserven die sie mobilisieren können, während die Ukraine alles zusammengekratzt hat.


Die Verteidigung der Russen im Norden heute war zusammengekratzt, aus Einheiten die bereits 2-3 Schlachten verloren und gerade noch genug Motivation fanden um zu fliehen. Wo waren da die Reserven ?

Sofern die russischen Reserven es nicht schaffen rechtzeitig anzukommen, spielen sie erstmal keine Rolle. Der Faktor Zeit ist essentiell, und da haben die Russen auch beim Nachschub große Probleme. Einerseits wär da die mangelnde Infrastruktur, zu wenig Zugverbindungen die dazu ca 7-10 Tage brauchen um Material über die Halbinsel zu transportieren, so wie die Sabotageakte an Schienen oder den Zügen selbst. 

Jetzt stelle dir mal vor es gelingt die russischen Südverbände vom Nachschub abzuschneiden vom Norden aus. Der Krieg wär wohl vorbei.


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft er riskiert seinen Sessel mit einer meuternden Armee, die so gar keinen Bock auf Krieg und schon gar nicht gegen die Ukrainer hat?
> Um die Weissrussen mache zumindestens ich mir, im Moment, die geringsten Sorgen!


Ich weiß nicht, ob du dir da so sicher sein solltest. Ja, ich lese hier ja schließlich auch immer eifrig mit, es gab diese Anzeichen der belarusischen Bevölkerung. Andererseits wackelt Lukaschenkos Stuhl automatisch in dem Moment, wo Putins Stuhl wackelt. Der darf sich dann ab einem bestimmten Punkt zwischen mitmachen und einen Aufstand riskieren oder aber raushalten und dann einen Aufstand riskieren entscheiden. In aller Regel entscheiden sich dann solche Leute eher für ein Infernal.









						Lukaschenko: Voller Macht, aber von Russland abhängiger denn je
					

Vor zwei Jahren ließ sich Lukaschenko nach einer Schein-Wahl in Belarus zum Sieger erklären, Proteste wurden brutal niedergeschlagen. Heute sitzt er fest im Sattel. Doch von Russland ist er abhängiger denn je. Von C. Nagel




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





Kassalowski schrieb:


> angeblich ein altes video @Sparanus
> 
> _"__Noch nicht endgültig bestätigt, aber die Informationen erhärten sich. Der Flughafen von Donetsk ist erstmals seit 2015 wieder in der Hand der Ukraine.__"_





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh, ich sehe da einiges an Artillerie, alleine in dem kurzen Clip.
> Das dürfte die Artillerieungleichheit etwas zu Gunsten der Ukraine hin ausgleichen.


Liebe Threadfreunde bitte nicht zur sehr in den Blutrausch verfallen und auch ein bin bisschen kritisch an die Sache gehen, warum sollte dort so viele Fahrzeuge im HIMARS gebiet sinnlos in der Gegend rumstehen, solche Anhäufungen gibt es wenn dann hinter der russischen Grenze (Belgorod beispielsweise) oder wie hier in dem Video gezeigt auf der Krim.

Ansonsten sind die Verluste extrem, nur aktuell bekannt:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568717017938526216

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tschetan schrieb:


> sowie über hundert Einheiten gepanzerter Fahrzeuge und Artillerie zerstört wurden.


russische MoD Berichte, dann kann ich auch Zahlen würfeln die sind realistischer

die Ukraine wird Verluste gehabt haben, aber die werden sich um Kharkiv in Grenzen gehalten haben, da müssten die Russen ja über den Oskil geschossen haben und da eine Position gehabt haben, weil alles andere haben die Ukrainer jetzt in der Hand, damit kann kein Russen feuern

ich hab immer das Gefühlt du vergleichst es mit deiner Militärzeit wo es noch die "starke" Sovietzeit gab, die für den kalten Krieg sämtliche Mittel aus den Ländern wie der Ukrainer genommen haben und in ihr Militär geballert haben, da ist aber in den letzten 30 Jahren viel passiert und so eine so starke und große Armee  können sich gar nicht leisten und den Rest macht die Korruption, welche Putin selbst so gefördert hat, in dem er Vetternwirtschaft betreibt

ich würde dir noch mal den Bericht von Filatiev ans Herz legen, der schon gravierende Unterschiede zwischen seiner ersten Militärzeit und dem aktuell Stand beschreibt.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Liebe Threadfreunde bitte nicht zur sehr in den Blutrausch verfallen und auch ein bin bisschen kritisch an die Sache gehen, warum sollte dort so viele Fahrzeuge im HIMARS gebiet sinnlos in der Gegend rumstehen, solche Anhäufungen gibt es wenn dann hinter der russischen Grenze (Belgorod beispielsweise) oder wie hier in dem Video gezeigt auf der Krim.


vergesst was ich gesagt habe, der Abstand und die Stellung machts 









						Фашик Донецький
					






					t.me


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Wer bin ich denn schon?









						Understanding Planning, Orders and Troop Movements in Ukraine - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

PATTON, the movie, was a masterpiece of entertainment. It is not historically accurate on many points and that is a problem with respect to Ukraine. What? I suspect some of...




					sonar21.com
				




Aber vielleicht glaubg man ihm nehr?

"Das derzeitige System ist als Joint Operation Planning and Execution System , auch bekannt als JOPES, bekannt. Ich war an der Skripterstellung und Durchführung von über 240 Krisenreaktionsübungen beteiligt. Ich habe 23 Jahre lang für den Mann gearbeitet, der JOPES geschrieben hat, also habe ich einen gewissen Einblick in den Prozess. Er hat es mir eingeprügelt. Es beginnt mit einem Alarmbefehl (z. B. Seien Sie bereit zu handeln), gefolgt von einem Warnbefehl (z. B. Houston, wir haben ein bestimmtes Problem, sagen Sie uns, wie Sie es lösen möchten). Das Militärkommando , das den Warnbefehl erhält, beauftragt seine Mitarbeiter unverzüglich mit der Erstellung von Courses of Action, auch COAs genannt"

Aber die fanzen Twitter und Telegrams, sind die Referenz für euch?
Klar lügt der russische MoD und die Ukrainer greifen ohne Verluste an,  obwohl sie die ganze Zeit unter Beschuß liegen.
Naiv.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber die fanzen Twitter und Telegrams, sind die Referenz für euch?
> Klar lügt der russische MoD und die Ukrainer greifen ohne Verluste an,  obwohl sie die ganze Zeit unter Beschuß liegen.
> Naiv.


1. fragwürdige Quelle zitieren check
2. 95 Prozent der Antwort ignorieren check
3. Sachen behaupten die keiner gesagt hat check
4. weiter an seinem Wahlprogramm hängen ohne nur einen Meter davon abzuweichen check

darauf zu antworten 100 Prozent verschwendete Zeit


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

✅ ...










						"Wir sind völlig gescheitert": Russland zweifelt, Putin schweigt
					

Die für viele Russen völlig unerwarteten Erfolge der ukrainischen Offensive stürzen Putins Landsleute in einen massiven seelischen Konflikt, der auch in den Medien zu spüren ist: Die Realität ist mit der Wunschvorstellung nicht mehr deckungsgleich.




					www.br.de
				





> Es wird sogar geraunt, dass Russland kurz vor einem psychologischen Zusammenbruch wie im Jahr 1916 steht, als die Offensiven im Ersten Weltkrieg scheiterten: "Jetzt, wie bei jeder unserer Niederlagen, ist das ein sehr günstiger Moment für unsere Opposition, sowohl die patriotische als auch die liberale, um unseren Souverän zu verleumden und die Autorität der russischen Führung zu erschüttern. Die Situation nimmt manchmal die Form von 1916 an, und das ist keine Übertreibung."



und quasi die fortsetzung:









						Vorwürfe gegen Putin nach Niederlagen: "Gibt es einen Plan?"
					

Territoriale Verluste und Massenflucht: Die russische Armee erleidet offenbar massive Rückschläge. Im Netz werden aufschlussreiche historische Vergleiche gezogen, bis hin zu Peter dem Großen. Beklommenes Fazit der russischen Experten: "Es wird hart."




					www.br.de
				





> Angesichts eines offenbar überstürzten Rückzugs aus Teilen der Ostukraine und katastrophaler Nachrichten von der Front, die vom Kreml bisher mit keinem Wort kommentiert wurden, ist in russischen Netzen eine heftige Debatte über die politischen und psychologischen Folgen entbrannt. Die "Pravda" hielt die bisherigen Rechtfertigungen aus dem Verteidigungsministerium ausdrücklich "für nicht überzeugend", schrieb jedoch: "Wladimir Putin hätte nicht an verschiedenen Veranstaltungen zum Moskauer Stadtjubiläum teilgenommen, wenn die Lage an den NVO-Fronten kritisch gewesen wäre." Das klingt sehr nach dem Motto "Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf".


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2022)

> "Die Menschen weigern sich zu glauben, dass die Streitkräfte der Russischen Föderation Kupjansk verlassen. Sie hoffen weiterhin, dass alles, was passiert, Teil eines globalen Plans ist. Wenn es einen globalen Plan gibt, sind uns die Details nicht bekannt", so der viel gelesene Kanal "Rybar" mit 700.000 Abonnenten: "Aber wir erinnern uns, wie die Truppenteile aus den Gebieten Kiew , Tschernihiw und Sumy abgezogen wurden. Wie sie später versuchten, der Bevölkerung eine offensichtliche Kapitulation als vorgeplante Aktion zu verkaufen. Und jetzt wenden Sie genau das gleiche Prinzip auf die Region Charkiw an. Viele fragen sich: Gibt es einen umfassenden Plan? Wir wissen es nicht."


Darauf hofft auch unser Chefpropagandist hier im Topic... Wo ist eigentlich sein Kollege brooker geblieben?

Darüber hinaus finde ich es erstaunlich wie die nationalistischen Blogger in Russland gerade abgehen. Diese Stimmung und dazu dann die Erfolge der Ukrainer, das stimmt einen positiv.









						Vorwürfe gegen Putin nach Niederlagen: "Gibt es einen Plan?"
					

Territoriale Verluste und Massenflucht: Die russische Armee erleidet offenbar massive Rückschläge. Im Netz werden aufschlussreiche historische Vergleiche gezogen, bis hin zu Peter dem Großen. Beklommenes Fazit der russischen Experten: "Es wird hart."




					www.br.de


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Darauf hofft auch unser Chefpropagandist hier im Topic... Wo ist eigentlich sein Kollege brooker geblieben?
> 
> Darüber hinaus finde ich es erstaunlich wie die nationalistischen Blogger in Russland gerade abgehen. Diese Stimmung und dazu dann die Erfolge der Ukrainer, das stimmt einen positiv.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffte eigentlich das dort bald die Schießerei aufhört und verhandelt wird.
Das liegt jetzt in weiter Ferne. 
Egal wie diese Militäraktion im Moment läuft, wird es härter werden.
Russland darf aus seiner Sicht den Krieg nicht verlieren und muß dementsprechend handeln. 
Was kann das bedeuten?

Zuerst einmal könnten sie die Infrastruktur für Nachschub weiter zu zerstören. Die Brücken über den Dnepr existieren noch und es gibt weitere Ziele die dazu zählen können

Weiter sollte man beachten das es in der Ukraine immer noch Internrt, Fernsehen, ein weitgehend funktionierendes Stromnetz gibt, womit die Ukraine sogar noch Geld einnimmt.
Eigene Gasförderung zur Versorgung im Winter zählt ebenfalls dazu.

Die nächste Frage ist, wie sie mit den Lieferungen von Militärtechnik und Ausbildung von Soldaten umgeht. 
Vielleicht liefern sie jetzt keine Energieträger und Rohstoffe mehr an beteiligte Länder? 

Ich denke nicht das dies Perspektiven sind, die uns ein entspanntes zuschauen garantieren.

Bei Welt läuft unten im roten Ticker, Vorräte anzulegen, möglichst keine Heizlüfter zu benutzen.
Was kommt noch?

Übrigens kann jeder einen Telegramkanal eröffnen und die Panik dort wird sich legen.
Rein vom militärischen, sehe ich wirklich Probleme auf die Ukraine zukommen.


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

commandite exquise:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568899212976201728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> commandite exquise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo stehen sie, wann wurden sie fotografiert und wurden ihn nicht nachträglich "Z" Embleme aufgesprüht?
Alles sehr leicht zu manipulieren, aber klar, kommt ja von ukrainischer Seite und ist damit wahr.

Übrigens uralte Panzer die fast nur zum Transport und scheinbar von Milizen genutzt wurden.


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2022)

Die sehen ganz schon verranzt aus. Aber nen MAN Logo draufgeklebt ^^


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens uralte Panzer die fast nur zum Transport und scheinbar von Milizen genutzt wurden.


Seit wann hast du eine Ahnung davon, letztens hast du noch gesagt man kann es kaum auseinander halten. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Nachricht, wo du mir erzählen wolltest ein gaz tigr wäre eigentlich ein Humvee und damit  wäre es keine russische Basis, die zerstört wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst gerne den Twitterlink von ihm anklicken, da gibt es nicht nur 4 Bilder, aber wahrscheinlich machen die Ukrainer gerade hunderte von manipulierten Bildern mit zahlreichem Material, während sie laut dem russichen Mod jeden Tag 100 Fahrzeuge verlieren.


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Clarity In Small Dozes.  Or Why I Do Not "Do" Sitreps.
> 
> 
> 1. I already quoted Apti Alaudinov when two days ago he stated:  What is happening today was planned.  This  is a tactical ploy that helped ...
> ...


Ah, der glücklose Ex-Sowjetoffizier mal wieder. Warum sitzt der eigentlich nicht im heutigen russischen Beraterstab, wenn er doch so qualifiziert ist?
 Ach so, weil er sich nach dem Zusammenbruch der UDSSR lieber in die USA abgesetzt hat um semi-/pseudodokumentarische Science Fiction zu verfassen, statt dabei mitzuwirken oder wenigstens dabei zu sein, wie Russland zur jetzigen, ähem, Größe zurückfindet.


----------



## Steamhammer (11. September 2022)

Mal meine bescheidene Einschätzung zu einem Teil des Problems der Russen - seit Wochen zerstören die Ukrainer die Munitions und Nachschubdepots der russischen Streitkräfte. Das da nicht schnell viel nachgeführt wurde dürfte klar sein. Nun hat man mit kleineren Angriffen und Ari das Counterbatteryfeuer provoziert und festgestellt, ab wann da nicht mehr viel zurück kam....den Rest sehen wir nun...von Offizieren die sich schon vor Tagen von ihren Einheiten abgesetzt haben, haben wir auch jier gelesen. Spannende Zeiten!


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ah, der glücklose Ex-Sowjetoffizier mal wieder. Warum sitzt der eigentlich nicht im heutigen russischen Beraterstab, wenn er doch so qualifiziert ist?
> Ach so, weil er sich nach dem Zusammenbruch der UDSSR lieber in die USA abgesetzt hat um semi-/pseudodokumentarische Science Fiction zu verfassen, statt dabei mitzuwirken oder wenigstens dabei zu sein, wie Russland zur jetzigen, ähem, Größe zurückfindet.



Und wieder arbeitest du dich an Personen ab, statt auf das geschriebene einzugehen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du eine Ahnung davon, letztens hast du noch gesagt man kann es kaum auseinander halten. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Nachricht, wo du mir erzählen wolltest ein gaz tigr wäre eigentlich ein Humvee und damit  wäre es keine russische Basis, die zerstört wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme die meisten dieser Bilder nicht so ernst. Zuviel Potential für Manipulation.
Das Bild mit den Jeeps kannst du ja noch einmal zeigen. Stand da nicht ein ukrainischer BTR davor?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxPGpkfq3TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beachte die Kanone. 

Das erste Bild zeigt übrigens eine Bmp-1. Den fahren Milizen aus dem Donbass und die Ukraine.

Ja, vieles kann man nicht auseinanderhalten. 
Kannst du ausschließen, daß ein ehemaliger Bmp-1, aus der DDR, über Griechenland, in der ukrainischen Armee gelandet, nach Vernichtung durch russische Flugzeuge, oder Arti, ein "Z" verpasst bekommt und auf Twitter landet?
Nur mal rein theoretisch.

Das gilt für T-72m, Bmp-2,SPW- 60 bis 70 ebenfalls.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Gähn, schön ausgeschlafen heute und dann noch so erfreuliche Nachrichten in drei Sprachen die allesamt gleichermaßen vom Beginn des Zusammenbruchs der russischen Front berichten. So dürfe doch jedes Wochenende abklingen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Und wieder arbeitest du dich an Personen ab, statt auf das geschriebene einzugehen.


Grundsätze der Quellenanalyse, mein Lieber: Ist die Quelle nicht kompetent und/oder nicht unvoreingenommen, scheidet sie aus.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das erste Bild zeigt übrigens eine Bmp-1. Den fahren Milizen aus dem Donbass und die Ukraine.


nein, auch die Russen selbst haben die im Einsatz, du kannst mir gerne zuerst das Gegenteil beweisen, wegen dir mach mir nicht die Arbeit um dann wieder geghostet zu werden


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, vieles kann man nicht auseinanderhalten.


sehr vieles kann man auseinander halten, nur weniges ist fragwürdig, die Gründe habe ich dir schon mal aufgezählt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du ausschließen, daß ein ehemaliger Bmp-1, aus der DDR, über Griechenland, in der ukrainischen Armee gelandet, nach Vernichtung durch russische Flugzeuge, oder Arti, ein "Z" verpasst bekommt und auf Twitter landet?
> Nur mal rein theoretisch.


Ja, weil die DDR BMP noch gar nicht geliefert wurden, weil die Griechen unsere Marder haben wollten. Wer soll den um Irzium geschossen haben, wenn die einen taktischen Rückzug laut dem russichen Mod machen. Ich habe es die Tage schon mal geschrieben, die Ukrainer haben alles eingesammelt, was man braucht um Krieg zu führen und nicht nur das Zeug womit man zur Front fährt.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätze der Quellenanalyse, mein Lieber: Ist die Quelle nicht kompetent und/oder nicht unvoreingenommen, scheidet sie aus.



Das gilt doch für alle Quellen die als " prorussisch" eingestuft werden.
Macht jede vernünftige Diskussion sinnlos.
Den Leuten Kompetenz abzusprechen, nur weil sie eine andere Absicht vertreten,  usw Unsinn, aber heutzutage normal.
Es gibt nur entweder oder und wer nicht auf der Welle schwimmt, wird diffamiert und niedergemacht.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ja, weil die DDR BMP noch gar nicht geliefert wurden, weil die



Es wurden ehemalige NVA Bmp-1 von Schweden geliefert?

Das war vor drei Monaten.









						122 BMP-1, 60 Stinger MANPADS, 20.000 AK-47-Sturmgewehre und 1.100 RPG-18-Panzerabwehrraketen: Griechenland teilte mit, wie viele und welche Waffen es der Ukraine übergeben hat
					

Seit Beginn der umfassenden Invasion Russlands am 24. Februar hat Griechenland die Ukraine unterstützt und begonnen, uns mit Waffen zu beliefern. Nun hat der Verteidigungsminister des Landes, Nikos Panagiotopoulos, einige Zahlen mitgeteilt.




					gagadget.com
				




Vielleicht stehen noch Bmp-1 in Lagern als Reserve, aber im aktiven Bestand, nein.
Ändert aber nichts an der Aussage.

Es gibt auch noch genug Bmp aus anderen Ländern.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die sehen ganz schon verranzt aus.



Du musst bedenken, die russische Armee hat das letzte halbe Jahr laut, gesammelten Zählungen, die man zumindest relativ wahrscheinlich belegen konnte, um die 6000 Fahrzeuge aller Art verloren, von Panzern, über Flugzeuge, bis hin zu militärischen PKWs.

Irgendwoher muss man dafür am Ende Ersatz zusammenkratzen.
Da wird man an der einen oder anderen Stelle halt auch noch solche eingelagterten "Rostlauben" aus den Depots ausgegraben haben.
Hauptsache ist in letzter Instanz ja, es fährt und es schießt.

Auch "hübsch ausschauen" ist bei Militärgerät nur ein rein ästhetischer Luxus. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber nen MAN Logo draufgeklebt ^^


Das MAN Logo ist nicht draufgeklebt, das ist der Schmutzfänger eines MAN LKW, welchen man da zum ersetzen der Kettenabdeckung vorne angeschraubt hat.

Man könnte also mal wieder sagen, die (inzwischen wieder) "übliche" kreative Reperaturmethode russischer Art.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Grundsätze der Quellenanalyse, mein Lieber: Ist die Quelle nicht kompetent und/oder nicht unvoreingenommen, scheidet sie aus.


Das hat er noch nicht ganz verstanden, obwohl er es als "Deutscher" besser wissen müsste, gerade wenn es um Militär Historie geht.
Man kann wohl eher nicht der Mehrzahl von Ex Wehrmachts Generälen ihre (militärische) Kompetenz absprechen, aber mit der Unvoreingenommenheit haperts halt dann gewaltig.
Insoweit ließt man  als halbwegs Begabter, wenn man z.B. etwas objektives über den deutsch -Sowjetischen Feldzug (WWII) wissen will  z.B Glantz und nicht Mansteins "Verlorene Siege".
Das weiss eigentlich jeder, der sich auch nur mal rudimentär mit diesem Thema beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat er noch nicht ganz verstanden, obwohl er es als "Deutscher" besser wissen müsste, gerade wenn es um Militär Historie geht.
> Man kann wohl eher nicht der Mehrzahl von Ex Wehrmachts Generälen ihre (militärische) Kompetenz absprechen, aber mit der Unvoreingenommenheit haperts halt dann gewaltig.
> Insoweit ließt man  als halbwegs Begabter, wenn man z.B. etwas objektives über den deutsch -Sowjetischen Feldzug (WWII) wissen will  z.B Glantz und nicht Mansteins "Verlorene Siege".
> Das weiss eigentlich jeder, der sich auch nur mal rudimentär mit diesem Thema beschäftigt hat.



Du meinst vom Verlierer lernen?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst vom Verlierer lernen?


Ja auch von Verlierern kann man lernen, die USA und Russland z.B. Raketen, Marschflugkörper und Strahlenflugzeuge zu bauen (deutsches know how und Köpfe war nach Kriegsende unter den Alliierten äußerst gefragt).

Und ja auch, bzgl. des taktischen und strategischen Handwerks konnte man einiges von den Verlierern lernen (nicht weniges geht auch da bis heute auf deutsche Hanhabung zurück), die ja nicht verloren haben weil sie ihr militärisches Handwerk nicht verstanden, sondern weil es ihnen am Ende am Material und Personal mangelte.

Welches u.a. auch ein Gefreiter, welcher sich für ein neues militärisches Genie von Napoleons Gnaden hielt, durch das an sich reißen der militärischen Planungen und dann unsinnigste Entscheidungen auf sehr oft noch zusätzlich unnötigste Art verbrannte.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst vom Verlierer lernen?


Hast du *überhaupt verstanden* was ich geschrieben habe?




__





						David M. Glantz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Seit wann haben die USA den WWII verloren?
Ist das die neue Geschichtschreibung in Russland?

Edit
Wie weit es auch teilweise mit der sowjetischen und auch russischen militärischen Geschichtsschreibung her ist, wird hier wunderbar wissenschaftlich dargestellt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Usy_Cex8Zm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es wurden ehemalige NVA Bmp-1 von Schweden geliefert?


Schweden ist nicht Griechenland, ich wollte eigentlich nur mal deinem Wissensstand auf die Sprünge helfen.

in deine Quelle steht sogar geplant


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehen noch Bmp-1 in Lagern als Reserve, aber im aktiven Bestand, nein.


so wie Toschka U oder?





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1527443168509235200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie sind die wohl dahin gekommen, die hatten bestimmt Durst oder die LPR fährt gerne einen Umweg



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch genug Bmp aus anderen Ländern.


Am Ende ist relativ egal, weil wie ich es auch schon mehrmals gesagt habe, ob jetzt die Russen oder die Separatisten ein Fahrzeug verlieren, macht keinen Unterschied.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man könnte also mal wieder sagen, die (inzwischen wieder) "übliche" kreative Reperaturmethode russischer Art.


Wenn du dir mal die Bilder genauer anschaust, liegen da teilweise schon Teile daneben, also scheinen einige Aufnahmen aus einem Reparatur-Bereich zu sein, die ganzen Bilder hat ja ein Soldat in einem Gebiet gemacht. Der eine Panzer hat auch eine ukrainische Tarnung.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> wie sind die wohl dahin gekommen, die hatten bestimmt Durst oder die LPR fährt gerne einen Umweg



Du behauptest anhand solcher Bildchen zu wissen, das dies reguläre russische Truppen auf Bmp-1 waren?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mal die Bilder genauer anschaust, liegen da teilweise schon Teile daneben, also scheinen einige Aufnahmen aus einem Reparatur-Bereich zu sein, die ganzen Bilder hat ja ein Soldat in einem Gebiet gemacht. Der eine Panzer hat auch eine ukrainische Tarnung.


Man kann an Hand der Bilder so einiges schlussfolgern. 
Zum Beispiel auch das der eine MT-LB scheinbar recht häufig in frontnahen Gegenden unterwegs gewesen sein muss, wo es viel großkalibrig vom Himmel krachte, da die Soldaten versucht haben kritische Stellen mit angebrachten recht massiven Holzstücken und Blechteilen provisorisch besser vor Splitterwirkung zu schützen.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du behauptest anhand solcher Bildchen zu wissen, das dies reguläre russische Truppen auf Bmp-1 waren?


also wir haben deine Behauptung ohne Beweis, wie halt sehr oft und auf meiner Seite einen ausgearbeitet Thread zu einer Flussquerung wo knapp unter 100 Fahrzeuge verloren wurden, wo es keine Anzeichen für die Beteiligung von Separatisten gibt und wo sogar ein Video dabei ist, wo ein BMP-1 geplündert wird, in dem von der russischen Einheit das Buch noch drin liegt


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du *überhaupt verstanden* was ich geschrieben habe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehe doch damit in den Militärthread?


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Ach ja die Propaganda




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568940469484224514

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also wir haben deine Behauptung ohne Beweis, wie halt sehr oft und auf meiner Seite einen ausgearbeitet Thread zu einer Flussquerung wo knapp unter 100 Fahrzeuge verloren wurden, wo es keine Anzeichen für die Beteiligung von Separatisten gibt und wo sogar ein Video dabei ist, wo ein BMP-1 geplündert wird, in dem von der russischen Einheit das Buch noch drin liegt



Wir haben Bilder und Vermutungen.  Das gilt für alle Seiten und dazu jede Menge Möglichkeiten um die Stimmung zu beeinflussen. 
Ich habe schon einmal geschrieben das vieles Militärpornos sind, ohne zu wissen  was wirklich passiert.
Es gibt endlose Filme über präzise Streiks auf alles Mögliche,  aber es zeigt nur Fähigkeiten und mehr nicht.
Wissen wir was geplant wird,  wo Reserven stehen usw?

Deine Flußüberquerung ist ja nett, aber auch Ukrainer haben das versucht und Verluste erlitten.

Nimm doch einfach die Berichte der beiden MoD und Vergleiche sie?
Im Moment hat die Ukraine einen Erfolg zu verzeichnen und vielleicht eine Schlacht gewonnen, aber um welchen Preis und wie sieht die Antwort aus?

Keiner von uns kann das wissen.

Sie sind jetzt aus ihren Festungen und Deckungen heraus und die Russen haben Gebiete aufgegeben, die für sie erst einmal nicht entscheidend sind. Sie führen Massen an Truppen und Ausrüstung an die Front und inzwischen arbeiten Luftwaffe und Fernwaffen.
Sollten die Truppen ihre Positionen erreicht haben, wird man sehen was passiert. 

Im Moment quellen wohl die Krankenhäuser über und die Russen behaupten in den letzten 4 Tagen in Cherson und Charkiw 4k 200er und rund 8k 300er verursacht zu haben. Das wären gewaltige Verluste.
Fakt ist jedenfalls das es um Cherson sehr still geworden ist und heute eine gewisse Ruhe in Charkiw eingetreten ist.

Hast du andere Nachrichten?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja die Propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist der Herr?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie sind jetzt aus ihren Festjngen und Deckungen heraus *und die Russen haben Gebiete aufgegeben die für sie erst einmal nicht entscheidend sind.* Sie führen Massen an Truppen und Ausrüstung an die Front und inzwischen arbeitet die Luftwaffe und Fernwaffen.


Na dann Herr "General", beantworte doch mal die folgende Frage.

Wenn diese jetzt von der Ukraine zurückeroberten Gebiete von Russland als nicht so "entscheidend" angesehen wurden, warum hat man dann überhaupt erst von russischer Seite, in 3 Monaten, unter mindestens ebenfalls sehr hohen Material- und Personaleinsatz, überhaupt erst Zeit darauf vergeudet diese Gebiete einzunehmen, statt die verlorenen Ressourcen, wie nach deiner Meinung, oder ehr der von "Radio Moskau" die letzten Tage ja propagiert, gleich in deutlich sinnvolleren und "wichtigeren" Frontabschnitten zum Einsatz zu bringen, um dort ja die "entscheidenden Erfolge" zu erzielen.

Deine Ganze Ausführung und diese ganze eigentlich von Moskau, propagandistisch, rausgegebene Begründung fällt am Ende genau an diesen Punkt in sich zusammen, weil entweder wäre, wenn dem so wäre, die russische Militärführung massiv inkompetent, dort 3 Monate Material und Personal zu verbrennen, für etwas das nicht wichtig ist und man dann in einer Woche wieder an den Gegner verliert, oder aber die russische Militärführung war schlicht nicht in der Lage dort in dem Abschnitt eine ausreichend stabile Front aufrecht zu erhalten.
Was der Gegner dann förmlich geschaft hat, in wenigen Tagen großflächtig, wie wir ja zu sehen bekommen haben, zum Einsturz zu bringen.

Also was ist es von beiden?


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann Herr "General", beantworte doch mal die folgende Frage.
> 
> Wenn diese jetzt von der Ukraine zurückeroberten Gebiete von Russland als nicht so "entscheidend" angesehen wurden, warum hat man dann überhaupt erst  in 3 Monaten, unter mindestens ebenfalls sehr hohen Material- und Personaleinsatz, überhaupt erst Zeit darauf vergeudet diese Gebiete einzunehmen, statt die verlorenen Ressourcen, wie nach deiner Meinung, oder ehr der von "Radio Moskau" die letzten Tage ja propagiert, gleich in deutlich sinnvolleren und "wichtigeren" Frontabschnitten zum Einsatz zu bringen, um dort ja die "wichtigen Erfolge" zu erzielen.
> 
> ...



Weil man auf Situationen reagieren muß. Was bringt es Positionen zu halten, wenn sie gefährdet sind und unnötig Resourccen kosten?
Klar waren bestimmte Orte, im bestimmten Kontext wichtig, aber im Moment nicht und da ist eine Verkürzung der Frontlinie, was eine höhere Feuerkraft bedeutet, wesentlich wichtiger.

Schaue was die Ukrainer durch das sture Halten von Positionen an Verlusten erlitten haben?
Außerdem müssen die Ukrainer jetzt den Nachschub über weitere Strecken organisieren.
Nee, Propagandistisch schlecht, militärisch klug.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil man auf Situationen reagieren muß. Was bringt es Positionen zu halten, wenn sie gefährdet sind und unnötig Resourccen kosten?
> Klar waren bestimmte Orte, im bestimmten Kontext wichtig, aber im Moment nicht und da ist eine Verkürzung der Frontlinie, was eine höhere Feuerkraft bedeutet, wesentlich wichtiger.



Was nun, also waren die Gebiete plötzlich doch wieder wichtig?
Vorher hast du noch geschrieben, sie waren sowieso nicht wichtig und warum musste man dann von russischer Seite 3 Monate lang unter großen Material und Personaleinsatz fortlaufend, in einem ja angeblich völlig unwichtigen Frontabschnitt, vorrücken?
Auf Positionen, die nach deinen Äußerungen, ja letztlich wieder nicht gut zu verteidigen sind, wenn es angeblich ursprünglich nur dadrum gegangen sein soll die Front soweit zu verschieben, um in besser zu verteidigende Positionen zu gelangen?

Merkst du überhaupt noch was für einen selten unsinnigen, sich völlig widersprechenden Quatsch du da, von Moskau rausgegeben, wiederkäust?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue was die Ukrainer durch das sture Halten von Positionen an Verlusten erlitten haben?


Na scheinbar keine so gewaltigen, die sie die ukrainische Armee nicht dazu in die Lage versetzt hätten, so eine mechanisierte Offensive, mit mehreren Stoßrichtungen, zu starten....

Wie man in Moskau ja die letzten Monate immer wieder mal, zwischendurch, nicht müde wurde zu vermelden.
Das die Ukrainischen Verluste (mindestens beim Material) so gewaltig seien, das sie sowas nicht mehr könne.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Außerdem müssen die Ukrainer jetzt den Nachschub über weitere Strecken organisieren.


Du meinst so wie die russische Seite, nachdem sie mit Kupiansk den wichtigsten Bahnknotenpunkt in der Region verloren haben und nun alles in dem Gebiet bis mindestens runter nach Lysychansk über noch deutlich größere Strecken, per LKW, ranschaffen müssen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, Propagandistisch schlecht, militärisch klug.



Propagandistisch Schwachsinn und oben aufgezeigt, genauso aus einer militärischen Perspektive völlig dumm.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Merkst du überhaupt noch was für einen selten unsinnigen, sich völlig widersprechenden Quatsch du da, von Moskau rausgegeben, wiederkäust?



Ich merke das du nicht gelesen hast, was ich geschrieben habe.


"Rückzug oder taktischer Rückzug (richtig: Ausweichen) bezeichnet in der Militärtaktik das gefechtsmäßige Lösen vom Feind.


Ein Ausweichen kann durch einen Angriff von überlegenen Kräften notwendig werden, wenn der Druck auf die eigenen Truppen zu groß wird. Er wird zumeist erforderlich, wenn die Einkesselung der eigenen Truppe droht oder die aktuelle Front oder Stellung keine optimale Ausgangsposition für weitere Aktionen (offensiv sowie defensiv) bietet, dem Feind dagegen aber gute Möglichkeiten eröffnet (z. B. einen Frontbogen zu schließen). Es wird auch von Ausweichen gesprochen, wenn eine angreifende Truppe nicht erfolgreich ist und sie angewiesen wird, ihren Angriff zu beenden und in ihre Ausgangsstellung zurückzukehren. Ausweichen wird meistens durch eine Nachhut gedeckt."









						Rückzug – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich merke das du nicht gelesen hast, was ich geschrieben habe.



Ja, man merkt hier einmal mehr wieder, du liest scheinbar selbst nicht mal das was du selbst schreibst und kommst jetzt wieder mit ausweichenden Unsinn daher, welcher auf die aufgezeigten Schwachpunkte, bzw. Widersprüche, in deinen Äußerungen null eingeht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar waren bestimmte Orte, im bestimmten Kontext wichtig, aber im Moment nicht und da ist eine Verkürzung der Frontlinie, was eine höhere Feuerkraft bedeutet, wesentlich wichtiger.


Die Feuerkraft ist jetzt bedeutend niedriger, was jeder der Karten lesen kann und das in einen militärischen Kontext setzen kann auch sofort erkennt und begreift
Die Eisenbahn von Belgorod, Kupjansk, Lysychansk, Popasna ist unterbrochen, da fährt nicht mehr ein einziger Zug.
Das war nicht umsonst der Hauptstoss der Russen im Mai/Juni, um ihren Nachschub und ihre Art die Kriegsführung, durch reichlich Ari und deren Munition im Donbass zu etablieren, über direkte Eisenbahnverbindungen.
Jetzt muss der Krempel über Schastia oder Stanytsia Luhanska mit LKW angekarrt werden!
Jeder einigemaßen begabte Militär oder auch Jemand der sich dafür interessiert erkennt das, das ist nicht bloß eine verlorene Schlacht, das ist eine massive logistische Schwächung der russischen Armee im ganzen Donbass!
Fakten sind Fakten und Realität ist Realität, das ändert auch russische Propaganda und Parolen nicht!


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man könnte also mal wieder sagen, die (inzwischen wieder) "übliche" kreative Reperaturmethode russischer Art.


Jopp. Ebenso wie die Bretter vor dem "Seitenfenster".


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das war nicht umsonst der Hauptstoss der Russen im Mai/Juni, um ihren Nachschub und ihre Art die Kriegsführung, durch reichlich Ari und deren Munition im Donbass zu etablieren, über direkte Eisenbahnverbindungen.



Ja, um die Verbindung nach Slawjsnsk und Kramatogorsk,  nach Charkiw zu unterbrechen.
Ist jetzt aber egal.

Warte doch einfach noch ne Woche, um klare Ergebnisse zu sehen und dann kannst du immer noch deine Flasche Apfelwein öffnen? 
Mehr schreibe ich nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, um die Verbindung nach Slawjsnsk und Kramatogorsk, nach Charkiw zu unterbrechen.
> Ist jetzt aber egal.


Du greifst vor!
Die Schlacht um Popasna fand im Mai statt
Die Schlacht um Lysychansk fand im Juni statt.
Und die Eisenbahnknotenpunkte waren das Ziel, um eine direkte Versorgung aus Russland über die Strecke bei Kupjansk herzustellen. Das ist jetzt wieder vorbei, weil man in Kupjansk die Verbindung unterbrochen hat, der Isjum "Brückenkopf" funktionierte auch nur über Kupjansk und deshalb haben die Russen auch so viel investiert un Isjum zu bekommen. All das ist jetzt durch die Befreiung von Kupjansk hinfällig, weil die Ukrainer dort und auch weiter im Norden die Strecke beliebig unterbrechen können.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warte doch einfach noch ne Woche, um klare Ergebnisse zu sehen und dann kannst du immer noch deine Flasche Apfelwein öffnen?
> Mehr schreibe ich nicht.


Weil dir auf Fakten und Realitäten halt wenig einfällt, da muss man keine Woche warten, der Angriff des Russischen Steiners wird jedenfalls nicht stattfinden, vor allen dingen nicht über eine unterbrochene Brücke und dem jetzigen miserablen Zustand der Russischen Armee.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

> Derweil stellt die russische Führung kurz nach der schweren Niederlage des eigenen Militärs Verhandlungen mit Kiew in Aussicht. "Russland lehnt Verhandlungen mit der Ukraine nicht ab, doch je länger der Prozess hinausgezögert wird, desto schwerer wird es, sich zu einigen", sagte Außenminister Sergej Lawrow am Sonntag im Staatsfernsehen. Die Verhandlungen, die kurz nach Beginn des russischen Angriffskriegs gegen das Nachbarland begannen, sind seit Monaten ausgesetzt.


Putins Chefrottweiler Lawrow streckt, nach Monaten, direkt nach der aktuellen Schlappe, mal wieder Fühler nach Verhandlungen aus.

Ob da jemand in Moskau längerfristig seine gesamten okkupierten Pfründe davonschwimmen sieht und jetzt hofft, so vielleicht wenigstens doch noch einige davon behalten zu können?









						Kreml: Putin und Macron sprechen zu ukrainischem AKW Saporischschja
					

Kremlchef Wladimir Putin und Frankreichs Präsident Emmanuel Macron haben Angaben aus Moskau zufolge zur kritischen Lage am von Russland besetzten ukrainischen Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja telefoniert. Die News zum Krieg in der Ukraine vom 11. September in der Nachlese.




					web.de


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Ich frage mich gerade, was jetzt passiert. Es gibt Gerüchte das die Ukrainer schon teilweise über den Oskil drüber sind, aber wie sicher ist das dort.

Die nächste Frage wäre die Grenzregion und Belgorod, wie sichert man dieses Gebiet. Die Russen schießen ja um Sumy schon ständig über die Grenze. In Belgorod würde auch noch ein sehr großes Lager von Material sein, über die Grenze zu raiden oder mit GLMRS anzugreifen ist vlt nicht so gut, weil es die Russen ihrem Volk als einen direkten Angriff verkaufen könnte und dann findet man mehr Freiwillige, die sich in einen steinalten Panzer setzen wollen.

Der  Flughafen Donezk war im Gespräch, der soll aber auch sehr verstärkt sein, Kherson scheinen zu viele Gegner zu sein und noch zu viel funktionstüchtiges Material und Munition.

Die Russen behaupten jetzt, die Ukrainer würden ihre Minen räumen, in der Nähe von Vuhlerdar, südwestlich von Donezk. Für mein Verständnis wäre das eine schwach aussehende Stelle in der Frontlinie, aber a wissen es die Russen und b, haben sie dort genug Material + Soldaten.

Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob die ganzen Panzer aus Irzium überhaupt so schnell fit gemacht werden können, die sehen teilweise so aus, als würden die schon Wochen defekt rumstehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was jetzt passiert. Es gibt Gerüchte das die Ukrainer schon teilweise über den Oskil drüber sind, aber wie sicher ist das dort.
> 
> Die nächste Frage wäre die Grenzregion und Belgorod, wie sichert man dieses Gebiet. Die Russen schießen ja um Sumy schon ständig über die Grenze. In Belgorod würde auch noch ein sehr großes Lager von Material sein, über die Grenze zu raiden oder mit GLMRS anzugreifen ist vlt nicht so gut, weil es die Russen ihrem Volk als einen direkten Angriff verkaufen könnte und dann findet man mehr Freiwillige, die sich in einen steinalten Panzer setzen wollen.
> 
> ...



Man weiß halt nicht welche Informationen man gerade auf ukrainischer Seite hat und wie man dort die aktuelle Situation, nach den jüngsten Erfolgen, einordnet und einschätzt.

Persönlich würde ich aber auch dazu tendieren, dass man es nach dem Erfolg um Izium auch nicht überstürzen und jetzt zu große Risiken, bei aller Euphorie und dem Boost der Moral in der urkainischen Armee, in kauf nehmen sollte, um darauf zu spielen, noch mehr gewinnen zu können und sich am Ende dabei dann doch noch zu verzocken.

Die russische Armee hat gerade zwar eine große Schlappe erlitten, aber noch haben sie eben einige Einheiten und Material in der Ukraine, das und die auch bereit sind weiter zu kämpfen.

Sich jetzt erstmal nach den Erfolgen zu konsolidieren und die eroberten Gebiete zu befestigen und dann zu schauen wo man in naher Zukunft erneut ansetzen kann scheint mir im Moment ehr der richtige Kurs zu sein.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist eben auch nur die Einschätzung eines Außenstehenden, ohne das komplette aktuelle Lagebild, das man bei den Militärs hat.

Letztlich, nach dem aktuellen Gesamtbild und sofern man im Kreml nicht doch noch die Generalmobilmachung ausruft und auf Kriegswirtschaft umstellt, spielt die Zeit für die Ukraine, da muss man nichts über den Zaun brechen, so sehr ich auch verstehen kann das man diesen Krieg ehr Gestern als Morgen schon gewonnen sehen möchte.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob die ganzen Panzer aus Irzium überhaupt so schnell fit gemacht werden, die sehen teilweise so aus, als würden die schon Wochen defekt rumstehen.


Sicherlich nicht alle, aber man wird, wie in der Vergangenheit auch schon so gehandhabt, die besonders defekten ausschlachten, um damit schnellstmöglich andere weniger defekte Fahrzeuge wieder lauffähig zu bekommen.
Oder anders gesagt, ein paar davon wird man sicherlich schnell wieder betriebsbereit bekommen, aber natürlich nicht alle.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was jetzt passiert. Es gibt Gerüchte das die Ukrainer schon teilweise über den Oskil drüber sind, aber wie sicher ist das dort.


Es wird eine Phase der Reorganisation und Konsolidierung geben, im Moment betrachte ich den Frontabschnitt östlich des Oskil auf der Linie Troitske, Svatove und Kremmina zumindestens als gefährdet/schwach, weil es nur noch eine Straße mit Nachschub gibt, die Eisenbahnverbindungen sind weg.
Laut livemap stehen die Ukrainer in Pasika und eben, bei, in, um Lyman, inwieweit die jetzt noch angreifen und vorrücken ist spekulativ, aber höchstwahrscheinlich wollen sie schon die Eisenbahnlinie Isjum - Siversk komplett freikämpfen.
Danach hängt alles von der Logistik, Truppenstärke etc. ab, aber wie gesagt erstmal glaube ich eher an Reorganisation und Konsolidierung, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, was jetzt passiert. Es gibt Gerüchte das die Ukrainer schon teilweise über den Oskil drüber sind, aber wie sicher ist das dort.



Teilweise soll der Fluß im Moment sehr niedrig sein, was dies möglich macht. Außerdem sollen die Ukrainer in vielen kleinen Trupps unterwegs sein und durch das Gelände schwärmen. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen behaupten jetzt, die Ukrainer würden ihre Minen räumen, in der Nähe von Vuhlerdar



Stimmt, aber könnte auch ein ukrainischer Trick sein um Truppen zu binden.

Das 3. soll wohl irgendwo im Süden herumfahren, aber sicher ist da auch nichts.

Sieht nicht wie eine " Wilde Flucht" aus?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJi5gyrRWXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wie eine " Wilde Flucht" aus?


Was soll das bitte sein?
Gibt es hier auch noch mal wieder Quellen, die nicht irgendwie aus irgendeinem Hut hervorgezaubert wurden? 

Und übrigens: Doppelposts sind nicht erlaubt


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Für die Ukraine wäre es wohl klug neue Verteidigungsstellungen zu planen die sich an geographisch geeigneten Punkten zu halten, also das nur als triviale Erkenntnis.
Aber(!) man muss ja an dem Punkt nicht komplett stoppen, man kann dadurch Lager und HQs die bis vor kurzem noch außer Reichweite waren treffen und den Jagdkampf kann man auch weiter führen.


----------



## Tekkla (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wie eine " Wilde Flucht" aus?


Sieht aus wie "Wir retten die notwendigen Transporter und lassen die dicke Hardware stehen."


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Rückzug oder taktischer Rückzug (richtig: Ausweichen) bezeichnet in der Militärtaktik das gefechtsmäßige Lösen vom Feind.



das was Du durch die Echokammer rufst und das, was 3/4tel der WELT an diesem Wochenende gesehen haben sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. Weisste aber sicher selber, nicht wahr?









						Flucht – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




quintessenz daraus:
_"Beim Menschen ist die Flucht ein plötzliches und eiliges [...] Verlassen eines Aufenthaltsorts oder Landes. Die eilige Bewegung weg von der Bedrohung ist *oft ziellos und ungeordnet* [...]"_

und im militärischen Sinne:
_"Im Krieg kann es zu einer Flucht kommen, wenn der Gegner die Verteidigung durchbricht und schnell vorrückt. Dann kann unter den angegriffenen Truppen Panik entstehen, und sie fliehen ungeordnet – im Gegensatz zu einem *geordneten *Rückzug."_


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die Ukraine wäre es wohl klug neue Verteidigungsstellungen zu planen die sich an geographisch geeigneten Punkten zu halten, also das nur als triviale Erkenntnis.
> Aber(!) man muss ja an dem Punkt nicht komplett stoppen, man kann dadurch Lager und HQs die bis vor kurzem noch außer Reichweite waren treffen und den Jagdkampf kann man auch weiter führen.


Aktuell rücken sie noch weiter vor und verschieben die Linie weiter ostwärts. 

Ich bin der Meinung dass wenn die Aussicht auf Erfolge real ist, man von der Angriffsinitiative nicht absehen kann nur weil die Verluste hoch sind. Die Leben der Soldaten sind dem Ziel der Befreiung untergeordnet. Zudem, die Russen brauchten für das Gebiet ganze 5 Monate bei vielfach größeren Verlusten, die Ukrainer gerade mal nur 5 Tage.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sieht nicht wie eine " Wilde Flucht" aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbst der Typ in diesen Video redet von einer Flucht (fleeing) und stellt fest, das was man da sieht hauptsächlich LKWs sind, während man scheinbar die Panzer und nahezu alles andere an schweren Gerät, von russischer Seite, einfach zurück lässt.

Ist für dich also keine Flucht, nur weil diese LKWs nicht wie wild und kopflos davonrasen, wenn man als Armee sein nahezu komplettes schweres Gerät einfach zurück lässt?

Nun, dann mussten die britischen und französischen Soldaten, damals 1940 bei Dünkirchen, wohl auch nicht fliehen, sondern sind einfach nur "völlig geordnet" mit Schiffen abgerückt.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst der Typ in diesen Video redet von einer Flucht (fleeing) und stellt fest, das was man da sieht hauptsächlich LKWs sind, während man scheinbar die Panzer und nahezu alles andere an schweren Gerät, von russischer Seite, einfach zurück lässt.
> 
> Ist für dich also keine Flucht, nur weil diese LKWs nicht wie wild und kopflos davonrasen, wenn man als Armee sein nahezu komplettes schweres Gerät einfach zurück lässt?
> 
> Nun, dann mussten die britischen und französischen Soldaten, damals 1940 bei Dünkirchen, wohl auch nicht fliehen, sondern sind einfach nur "völlig geordnet" mit Schiffen abgerückt.


Sogar große russische Zeitungen sprechen vom Rückzug, die Schar an russischen Bloggern mal ganz abgesehen. Erster interner Druck seitens Stadträte in St Petersburg und jetzt auch in Moskau machen sich laut und fordern ganz ofziell die Zulassung einer Anklage Putins wegen Hochverrates an der Federation.
Um so schärfer ist wie der Kremlsprecher den Rückzug nannte: "Ausdruck guten russischen Willens"


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

Welche deutsche Seite ist den so halbwegs am geschehen, wenn man hier keinen Spaß mehr machen kann und die Twitterlinks nicht reichen.



> *In weiten Teilen der Ostukraine hat es am Sonntagabend Stromausfälle gegeben.* Vertreter der ukrainischen Behörden in der *Stadt Charkiw* sowie in den *Regionen Donezk und Sumy *veröffentlichten entsprechende Mitteilungen in Onlinenetzwerken, AFP-Reporter meldeten Stromausfälle in der Stadt *Kramatorsk*. Am frühen Sonntagmorgen war der letzte Reaktor des *Atomkraftwerks Saporischschja* vom Netz genommen worden, so dass das Kraftwerk keinen Strom mehr erzeugt.











						Ukraine-Liveblog: Kreml: Putin und Macron sprechen zu ukrainischem AKW Saporischschja
					

Kiews Gegenoffensive macht monatelangen russischen Vormarsch wett +++ AKW Saporischschja wird heruntergefahren +++ Britischer Geheimdienst: bedeutende Fortschritte in vergangenen 24 Stunden +++ alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.faz.net


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Welche deutsche Seite ist den so halbwegs am geschehen, wenn man hier keinen Spaß mehr machen kann und die Twitterlinks nicht reichen.


Ich finde so was hier noch am nähesten zum Geschehen, auch wenn Bestätigungen rar sind, sind die verwendetten Karten doch ganz nah dem was vor 1-2 Stunden geschah. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5rgAPfWdWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> wenn man hier keinen Spaß mehr machen kann


Spaß?
In einer Diskussion über einen Krieg?
Es gibt bestimmt Plattformen da draußen, wo man das machen kann, hier aber bitte nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Könnte passieren, das um Cherson auch noch bald etwas mehr Bewegung in die Front reinkommen könnte.
Allderdings halte ich da erstmal einen ehnlichen "Erdrutsch", wie um Izium, noch nicht für wahrscheinlich.

Der ukrainische Generalsstab hat vor ein paar Stunden geäußert, dass sich wohl auch dort, an einigen Stellen, russische Truppen von ihren Positionen zurückziehen würden.

Muss man mal abwarten, ob sich da morgen, oder übermorgen, wieder was sichtbar am Frontverlauf verändert, oder ob man mit so einem Post einfach nur versucht die russische Moral und Stimmung aktuell weiter zu untergraben.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst der Typ in diesen Video redet von einer Flucht (fleeing) und stellt fest, das was man da sieht hauptsächlich LKWs sind, während man scheinbar die Panzer und nahezu alles andere an schweren Gerät, von russischer Seite, einfach zurück lässt.
> 
> Ist für dich also keine Flucht, nur weil diese LKWs nicht wie wild und kopflos davonrasen, wenn man als Armee sein nahezu komplettes schweres Gerät einfach zurück lässt?
> 
> Nun, dann mussten die britischen und französischen Soldaten, damals 1940 bei Dünkirchen, wohl auch nicht fliehen, sondern sind einfach nur "völlig geordnet" mit Schiffen abgerückt.


Ich habe nur die Aufnahme angeschaut und sehe geordnete Kolonen. Interpretieren kann sie jeder selber und woher der Kommentator seine Infos hat weiß ich nicht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sogar große russische Zeitungen sprechen vom Rückzug,



Was anderes wäre auch Unsinn.


----------



## Optiki (11. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Spaß?
> In einer Diskussion über einen Krieg?
> Es gibt bestimmt Plattformen da draußen, wo man das machen kann, hier aber bitte nicht


Der Thread beginnt mit der Thematik pro EU Demonstrationen in Kiev und nicht Krieg. Wenn die Russen jetzt die Kraftwerke zerbomben, weil sie ihre Niederlage nicht eigestehen können, dann kann man auf eine nicht ganze ernste gemeinte Weise schon sagen, sie schützen die Zivilisten vor Elektrizität. Natürlich machen sie da nicht und es widerspricht eben deren Aussage sie wollen nur das Beste. Gleichzeitig beantwortet es auch die Frage, was für Eskalationsstufen es noch gibt, als vor ein paar Monaten hier die Behauptung aufgestellt wurde, es gibt keine mehr, außer den Einsatz von Mininukes.


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der Thread beginnt mit der Thematik pro EU Demonstrationen in Kiev


Wenn wir danach gehen, dann müssten hier wohl *mehrere tausend* Antworten wegen OT verschwinden...

Eine _nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Weise_ ist eher was für "Extra 3" oder die "heute show" und nicht für unser Forum und nicht für dieses ernste Thema.

Weitermachen, aber bitte maximal _humorlos _


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte passieren, das um Cherson auch noch bald etwas mehr Bewegung in die Front reinkommen könnte.
> Allderdings halte ich da erstmal einen ehnlichen "Erdrutsch", wie um Izium, noch nicht für wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Der ukrainische Generalsstab hat vor ein paar Stunden geäußert, dass sich wohl auch dort, an einigen Stellen, russische Truppen von ihren Positionen zurückziehen würden.
> ...


passende karte dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wegen der rückendeckung durch die eigenene ari im osten, glaubt man ihm hier. Sinn machts.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

Hat jemand Infos zu zerstörten Wärmekraftwerken in Charkiw und Dneperpetrowsk ?
Internet ist wohl auch weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> passende karte dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja, viel Fläche zum weiter zurückziehen hätten sie dann ja nicht mehr, da alle Brücken kaputt sind und ich auch nicht wieder gehört habe das man von russischer Seite irgendwo geschafft hätte eine Pontonbrücke zu legen.
Bleiben nach aktuellen Kentnisstand lediglich 3 Fähren, die Nachschub rüber bringen können und Truppen rausholen.

Entsprechend, noch weiter zurückweichen und man schwimmt von russischer Seite quasi im Dnjepr, oder wird auch dort zumindest sehr viel Ausrüstung einfach zurücklassen müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Spaß?
> In einer Diskussion über einen Krieg?


Ja natürlich.

Da tanzen ukrainische Soldaten auf russischen Panzern, schreiben Sprüche auf Granaten, senden Memes um die Welt und wir hier sollen keine kleinen Witze machen?

Sorry, ihr lasst hier das endlose posten russischer Fake News zu, aber ein Witz hier und da ist zu viel?
Ich hab dazu ja schon was geschrieben.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was anderes wäre auch Unsinn.


Eben deshalb ja die Verwunderung, russische Berichterstattung ist Unsinn, woher also jetzt plötztlich diese Eingeständnisse wenn nicht der Tatsache verschuldet dass die Russen bröckeln ?


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

sein _"Was anderes wäre auch Unsinn."_ bezog sich sicher auf die Berichterstattung bzgl. "Rückzug". Man stelle sich vor um wie vieles größeres der Impakt bei den Russen gewesen wäre, hätten die das Kind beim Namen genannt:
kopflose Flucht - und in weiten Teilen war das ja wohl eine genau solche. #Fakt.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eben deshalb ja die Verwunderung, russische Berichterstattung ist Unsinn, woher also jetzt plötztlich diese Eingeständnisse wenn nicht der Tatsache verschuldet dass die Russen bröckeln ?



Ich schreibe ständig das mann diese Woche abwarten sollte, um richtige Ergebnisse zu sehen.
Für mich hat Charkiw immer wie ein Blinddarm gewirkt, weil es mit den geringen Kräften kaum möglich gewesen wäre, diese Stadt zu nehmen.
Sicher war der Rückzug nicht gewollt,  macht aber viele Resourccen für die Russen frei.
Die Ukraine muß Truppen für die Absicherung Vorhalten, aber darf die Grenze nicht übertreten, weil dann die reguläre russische Armee seine Wehrpflichtigen auf eigenem Boden einsetzten darf, aber nie sicher sein kann angegriffen zu werden.

Im Moment eskaliert der Krieg.
Russland hat 2 Wärmekraftwerke zerstört, die weite Teile der Ukraine mit Strom versorgen. Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Eisenbahn und den Nachschub.
Internet ist in Charkiw ausgefallen. 

Teilweiser Stromausfall in den Regionen Charkiw, Sumy, Dnipropetrowsk, Poltawa und Donezk








						Partial blackout in Kharkiv, Sumy, Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava and Donetsk regions Donbas - Ukraine Interactive map  - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com
					

Partial blackout in Kharkiv, Sumy, Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava and Donetsk regions. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests...




					liveuamap.com
				





Kassalowski schrieb:


> sein _"Was anderes wäre auch Unsinn."_ bezog sich sicher auf die Berichterstattung bzgl. "Rückzug". Man stelle sich vor um wie vieles größeres der Impakt bei den Russen gewesen wäre, hätten die das Kind beim Namen genannt:
> kopflose Flucht - und in weiten Teilen war das ja wohl eine genau solche. #Fakt.



Meinst du das so ein schneller Rückzug, wie er stattfand,  so geordnet, ohne Vorbereitung und Planung stattgefunden hat?
Wenn, dann wären haufenweise Truppen eingekesselt und vernichtet worden.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ständig das mann diese Woche abwarten sollte, um richtige Ergebnisse zu sehen.
> Für mich hat Charkiw immer wie ein Blinddarm gewirkt, weil es mit den geringen Kräften kaum möglich gewesen wäre, diese Stadt zu nehmen.
> Sicher war der Rückzug nicht gewollt,  macht aber viele Resourccen für die Russen frei.
> Die Ukraine muß Truppen für die Absicherung Vorhalten, aber darf die Grenze nicht übertreten, weil dann die reguläre russische Armee seine Wehrpflichtigen auf eigenem Boden einsetzten darf, aber nie sicher sein kann angegriffen zu werden.
> ...


Gestern las ich dass die Ukraine neben Strom auch Kohle zu guten Preisen an Polen und einige andere Länder liefern wird die sich soldarisch zeigten in diesem Krieg. Scheint also genug zu sein.

Die Eskalation herrscht gerade bei den Russen, die von nördlichen Nachschubwegen vollständig getrennt werden dürften. Auf der Südroute brauchen die Züge realistisch um die 7-10 Tage von Russland bis zur Front.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

Die Stadt Charkiw wurde nicht erobert und musste nicht befreit werden, aber hey😂


----------



## Kassalowski (11. September 2022)

Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage am Oskol - gut erklärt und mit ordentlichen Karten. Wenn das mit dem Nachschub nichts wird....





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569056211676299269

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quintessenz zum Abschluß:


> This war isn't over yet... but from this week russia isn't capable to go on the offensive.


...


----------



## chill_eule (11. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da tanzen ukrainische Soldaten auf russischen Panzern, schreiben Sprüche auf Granaten, senden Memes um die Welt und wir hier sollen keine kleinen Witze machen?


Und wenn russische Soldaten auf ukrainischen Panzern tanzen und Sprüche auf Granaten schreiben?
Geht das hier dann auch als _witzig_ durch?

Eine klare Grenze ist besser als eine schwammige (oder gar einseitige?) Grenze.

Wir bevorzugen weiterhin eine sachliche Diskussion dieses ernsthaften Themas.


----------



## Tschetan (11. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Südroute brauchen die Züge realistisch um die 7-10 Tage von Russland bis zur Front.



Von Rostow?  



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Stadt Charkiw wurde nicht erobert und musste nicht befreit werden, aber hey😂



Habe ich das geschrieben? 🤔


----------



## behemoth85 (11. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Von Rostow?


Yep


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wenn russische Soldaten auf ukrainischen Panzern tanzen und Sprüche auf Granaten schreiben?
> Geht das hier dann auch als _witzig_ durch?


Ich glaube die Russen haben grade nicht viel zu lachen
Ihr kommt mir doch immer mit den Forenregeln, wo sind denn da Witze verboten nur weil es um etwas wie Krieg geht?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568756433369591808

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir bevorzugen weiterhin eine sachliche Diskussion dieses ernsthaften Themas.


Wenn man was unsachliches bzw Propaganda meldet wird es halt als Meinung abgestempelt.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Isjum ist zurückerobert worden.
Quelle nTV:
*+++ 07:40 Selenskyj bestätigt Rückeroberung von strategisch wichtigem Isjum +++*
_Auch der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj bestätigt die Rückeroberung der strategisch wichtigen Stadt Isjum im Osten des Landes. Die Armee habe "hunderte unserer Städte und Dörfer befreit", zuletzt die Städte Isjum, Balaklija und Kupjansk, sagt Selenskyj.

und es wurde wieder mal irgend ein General bei den Russen entlassen....  _
_+++ 07:53 Bericht: Russischer General Berdnikov entlassen +++_​_Der "Kyiv Independent" meldet unter Berufung auf ukrainische Quellen, dass das Kommando über den westlichen Militärbezirk Russlands - zuständig für West- und Zentralrussland, Kaliningrad sowie die Baltische Flotte - nach einer Reihe von Niederlagen entlassen wurde. General Roman Berdnikov hatte die russische Militäroperation in Syrien kommandiert. Ihm sei das Kommando über den westlichen Militärbezirk entzogen worden, erklärt das Geheimdienstdirektorat des ukrainischen Verteidigungsministeriums_.


----------



## Tekkla (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Roman Berdnikov hatte die russische Militäroperation in Syrien kommandiert


Wie ein Kommandeur, der in Syrien eigentlich nur aus der Luft alles zu klump bomben ließ, auch für eine Bodenoffensive inkl. der Verteidigung eroberter Gebiete gut sein soll, das lernen wir hier gerade. Die Lehre daraus: Mitunter gar nicht!


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Noch grafisch die Gebietsgewinne seit dem 25. August 2022:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Karte vom "Spiegel"


Tja...


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

Sieht so aus, als wurde mal wieder etwas ins Skript geschrieben, um die Erwartungen zu senken: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569070513909022720

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"aber Putin hat doch gesagt, wir fangen gerade erst an"
"so lange, dass dein Sohn auch noch Teilnehmen kann"


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Auch interessant:
aus nTV.
_+++ 10:11 Russischer Botschafter: "Deutschland hat 'rote Linie' überschritten" +++_​_Der russische Botschafter in Berlin, Sergej Netschajew, erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen Deutschland wegen der Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine. "Allein die Lieferung tödlicher Waffen an das ukrainische Regime, die nicht nur gegen russische Soldaten, sondern auch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung im Donbass eingesetzt werden, ist eine 'rote Linie', die die deutsche Regierung nicht hätte überschreiten dürfen", sagt Netschajew in der russischen Tageszeitung "Iswestija". Er verweist auch auf die "moralische und historische Verantwortung Deutschlands für die Verbrechen des Nazismus im Zweiten Weltkrieg". Die deutsche Regierung habe im Zuge der Ukraine-Krise die guten bilateralen Beziehungen zu Russland zerstört und höhle den Versöhnungsprozess zwischen den Völkern aus._

Eventuell sollte man diesen Netschajew  daran erinnern, wer denn genau einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat?


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> aus nTV.
> _+++ 10:11 Russischer Botschafter: "Deutschland hat 'rote Linie' überschritten" +++_​_Der russische Botschafter in Berlin, Sergej Netschajew, erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen Deutschland wegen der Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine. "Allein die Lieferung tödlicher Waffen an das ukrainische Regime, die nicht nur gegen russische Soldaten, sondern auch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung im Donbass eingesetzt werden, ist eine 'rote Linie', die die deutsche Regierung nicht hätte überschreiten dürfen", sagt Netschajew in der russischen Tageszeitung "Iswestija". Er verweist auch auf die "moralische und historische Verantwortung Deutschlands für die Verbrechen des Nazismus im Zweiten Weltkrieg". Die deutsche Regierung habe im Zuge der Ukraine-Krise die guten bilateralen Beziehungen zu Russland zerstört und höhle den Versöhnungsprozess zwischen den Völkern aus._
> 
> Eventuell sollte man diesen Netschajew  daran erinnern, wer denn genau einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat?


Klingt doch gut. Dann scheinen unsere spärlichen Beiträge ja doch etwas gerissen zu haben. Ansonsten sollte man den guten Mann darauf hinweisen das die heutigen Faschisten im Kreml sitzen.


----------



## Eckism (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man diesen Netschajew  daran erinnern, wer denn genau einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat?


Nennt sich Tatsachenverdrehung...es ist außerdem kein Angriffskrieg, sondern ne Spezialoperation, die Moskwa...nicht gesunken...Spezialoperation usw.
Eventuell glauben die Russen ja wirklich, das die im Recht sind!? Eventuell sind es auch Nebenwirkungen von Sputnik V...Hirnschrumpel oder sowas.^^


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man diesen Netschajew daran erinnern, wer denn genau einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat?


Was soll das bringen, deren Story ist die Ukraine wollte angreifen, wollte Atombomben und hat eine Naziregierung. Davon können sie auch nicht mehr wirklich abkommen, weil ein  Anteil der Bevölkerung glaubt noch daran, die Chats brennen immer schön wenn Russland etwas verliert.



Rolk schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut. Dann scheinen unsere spärlichen Beiträge ja doch etwas gerissen zu haben


Mal von den Marder abgesehen, hat Deutschland schon nicht wenig geliefert, ich denke die Geparden und PHz2000 sind wirklich qualitative Sachen. Die Idee mit dem Ringtauschprogramm ist an sich auch nicht so schlecht, aber die Umsetzung und die Anforderungen der Tauschpartner teilweise sehr frech. Gerade Griechenland, welche die BMP für gefühlt knapp über Schrottpreis gekauft haben, die sinnfrei modifiziert haben und jetzt alle fabrikneue Marder haben wollten.

Eventuell konnte man sich beim Ramstein Treffen jetzt mal doch dazu durchringen, auch westliche Panzer zu liefern. Nach den letzten Treffen gab es ja immer ein Welle von neuen Lieferungen.

Belgien und Österreich halten sich ja auch schön raus.


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mal von den Marder abgesehen, hat Deutschland schon nicht wenig geliefert, ich denke die Geparden und PHz2000 sind wirklich qualitative Sachen. Die Idee mit dem Ringtauschprogramm ist an sich auch nicht so schlecht, aber die Umsetzung und die Anforderungen der Tauschpartner teilweise sehr frech. Gerade Griechenland, welche die BMP für gefühlt knapp über Schrottpreis gekauft haben, die sinnfrei modifiziert haben und jetzt alle fabrikneue Marder haben wollten.
> 
> Eventuell konnte man sich beim Ramstein Treffen jetzt mal doch dazu durchringen, auch westliche Panzer zu liefern. Nach den letzten Treffen gab es ja immer ein Welle von neuen Lieferungen.
> 
> Belgien und Österreich halten sich ja auch schön raus.



Mir ist schon klar des der Ringtausch hauptsächlich daran scheitert, dass eine 3. Partei mit im Boot ist die massiv profitieren will.
Ansonsten, die Ukrainer sagen ja selbst eine PZH2000 ist mindestens so viel wert wie 3 M777. Beim Gepard wird es ähnlich sein, wenn das Fahrzeug von der Besatzung beherrscht wird. Bei Mars 2 und allem ähnlichen ist hinreichend bekannt, was sie den Russen für Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

Marder, Fuchs, Leo 1A5 und Leo 2A4 sehe ich halt nicht wozu man das in Reserve hält. In ein paar Jahren hat das alles nur noch Schrottwert.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Holla die Waldfee....

Aus nTV:
+++ 11:21 Armeesprecherin: Einzelne russische Einheiten verhandeln Waffenniederlegung +++
Einzelne Teileinheiten der russischen Armee verhandeln in der Region Cherson nach ukrainischen Angaben über die Niederlegung ihrer Waffen, sagt die Leiterin des Pressezentrums der ukrainischen Sicherheits- und Verteidigungskräfte "Süd", Nataliia Humeniuk, dem Fernsehsender Channel 24. "Sie versuchen, die Bedingungen dafür auszuhandeln, wie sie ihre Waffen niederlegen und unter die Schirmherrschaft des humanitären Völkerrechts kommen", so Humenjuk. Ihren Angaben zufolge erhielten die Offiziere dieser Einheiten den Auftrag, ihre Positionen so zu verlassen, wie es ihnen zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglich ist. Unabhängig überprüfen lässt sich das nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee....
> 
> Aus nTV:
> +++ 11:21 Armeesprecherin: Einzelne russische Einheiten verhandeln Waffenniederlegung +++
> Einzelne Teileinheiten der russischen Armee verhandeln in der Region Cherson nach ukrainischen Angaben über die Niederlegung ihrer Waffen, sagt die Leiterin des Pressezentrums der ukrainischen Sicherheits- und Verteidigungskräfte "Süd", Nataliia Humeniuk, dem Fernsehsender Channel 24. "Sie versuchen, die Bedingungen dafür auszuhandeln, wie sie ihre Waffen niederlegen und unter die Schirmherrschaft des humanitären Völkerrechts kommen", so Humenjuk. Ihren Angaben zufolge erhielten die Offiziere dieser Einheiten den Auftrag, ihre Positionen so zu verlassen, wie es ihnen zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglich ist. Unabhängig überprüfen lässt sich das nicht.


So das stimmt könnte man wohl sagen das Charkiw die russische Moral in der Ukraine eindeutig endgültig zum Einsturz gebracht hätte.
Wird, so es wie gesagt stimmt, auch interessant zu sehen wie der Kreml darauf wohl reagieren wird und mit welchen propagandistischen Märchen man darüber wieder hinwegzutäuschen versuchen wird.

Es stellt sich dann halt auch wirklich langsam die Frage, wie lange man in Moskau in der Ukraine überhaupt noch irgend eine Art von Krieg weiterführen können wird.
Aktuell sehe ich die russische Armee da, bzgl. ihrer Moral, mindestens auf einem Niveau von Wehrmacht Anfang 1945, also kurz vor null und Resignation.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aktuell sehe ich die russische Armee da, bzgl. ihrer Moral, mindestens auf einem Niveau von Wehrmacht Anfang 1945, also kurz vor null und Resignation.


1918 ist das bessere Beispiel

In etwa so:








						Schwarzer Tag des deutschen Heeres – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Hmmm... Auflösungserscheinungen bei einer solch großen Armee sind immer gefährlich.

Zunächst freuts einem und insbesondere die Ukraine.

Eine militärisch wie wirtschaftlich geschwächtes Russland ist das eine, ein innerlich destabilisiertes Russland das andere.
Letzteres birgt halt immer die Gefahr, dass noch extremere Kräfte irgendwie an ABC Waffen herankommen und eine kleine oder große Katastrophe auslösen können.
Muss ich jetzt auch nicht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2022)

Ja das ist in der Tat recht gefährlich, aber wenn Russland in viele Republiken zerfällt wird diese Bedrohung aus dem Osten für immer weg sein.
Genau so wie Österreich seit dem Ende der KuK Monarchie nie wieder eine große Gefahr war.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das ist in der Tat recht gefährlich, aber wenn Russland in viele Republiken zerfällt wird diese Bedrohung aus dem Osten für immer weg sein.


Das wiederum ist ein zu präferierendes Szenario...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau so wie Österreich seit dem Ende der KuK Monarchie nie wieder eine große Gefahr war.


Na ja, wann genau und für wen war die KuK irgendwann eine echte Gefahr?
Die paar Scharmützel mit den Preussen um ein bisschen Oderland hat den Rest des Planeten nicht mal tangiert.
Nun ja, und dass die als Landmacht die Italiener in Grund und Boden gerammt haben, lag primär daran, das die Italiener noch lausigere Seefahrer sind, als der Österreicher vom Innufer.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

seht ihr, was ich sehe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)
dazu vielleicht noch das hier:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1542633241181569025

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+ Winter is coming (soll dort sehr schnell gehen!). Wenn das gelingt können die Russen wohl direkt die weiße Fahne schwingen.
Das gibt sicher ein übles Massaker, egal wie das ausgeht. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> seht ihr, was ich sehe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich schon geschrieben als die Ukraine vor 2 Monaten die Offensive vor Cherson angekündigt hatte, das man ziemlich sicher als erstes nach Nowa Kachowka vorstoßen und so die Front in zwei teilen wird.
Alles am östlichen Frontbogen wäre dann abgeschnitten und mit der P47 auch die einzige damals noch funktionierende Straßenverbindung, über den Damm bei Nowa Kachowka, nach Cherson gekappt.

Man hätte dann Zwei Kessel in denen die Russen gefangen wären.
Einmal der östliche und der um Cherson. 

Aber schön jetzt auch zu sehen, dass ich vor 2 Monaten mit meinen Einschätzungen dazu schon weitestgehend ziemlich richtig lag, weil einzig, ich hatte als Stoßrichtung dafür ehr bei Snihuriwka gesehen, die T1505 runter, die Ukrainer scheinen aber etwas mehr östlich davon die Hauptstoßrichtung zu haben, aber eventuell auch nur um Snihuriwka zu umgehen und sie schwenken da noch etwas mehr nach links um.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das ist in der Tat recht gefährlich, aber wenn Russland in viele Republiken zerfällt wird diese Bedrohung aus dem Osten für immer weg sein.
> Genau so wie Österreich seit dem Ende der KuK Monarchie nie wieder eine große Gefahr war.


Da bin ich nehr als skeptisch, mit dem Nationalismus der Russen, den gibt es ja nicht erst seit Putin, den Zerfall der Russischen Föderation sehe ich nicht, dafür haben die Russen auch noch viel zu viel Repressionspotential in Gebieten, die seit hunderten von Jahren nicht selbständig waren, das kann man nicht mit z.B. Ukrainern, Georgiern oder Kasachen vergleichen.

Das größte Problem im Moment sehe ich neben der Moral, in der Versorgung und der Herbst steht vor der Tür, mit anstehenden Winter.
Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, haben sie noch 2 Eisenbahnstränge (die Teilen sich dann noch auf) in ihren besetzten Teil der Ukraine(, vor allen Dingen hängen Donezk, die Landverbindung nach Cherson und die Krim alle an einer Strecke (um Rostow).
Sie müssen jetzt für die kommende Witterung massiv Material ankarren, ansonsten können sie die Moral ihrer Truppen nicht wirklich aufrichten, denn neben niedriger Kampfmoral, können Kälte und eventuell Hunger, dann für den Rest sorgen.
Es ist auch die Frage wie schnell kann die ukrainische Armeee, konsolidieren, reorganisieren und wieder antreten, wenn das in 1-2 Wochen passiert, wird der Druck halt immer größer.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wann genau und für wen war die KuK irgendwann eine echte Gefahr?


Na die hatten ihre Finger an vielen Orten 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich nehr als skeptisch, mit dem Nationalismus der Russen, den gibt es ja nicht erst seit Putin, den Zerfall der Russischen Föderation sehe ich nicht, dafür haben die Russen auch noch viel zu viel Repressionspotential in Gebieten, die seit hunderten von Jahren nicht selbständig waren, das kann man nicht mit z.B. Ukrainern, Georgiern oder Kasachen vergleichen.


Natürlich ist diese Skepsis angebracht, aber die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> darauf zu antworten 100 Prozent verschwendete Zeit


Check

Tja, ob dem russischen "Zaren" langsam wohl der Angstschweiß im Gesicht steht? Aus dem russischen Bären ist aktuell bestenfalls ein kleines Frettchen geworden.

Chapeau an die ukrainischen Kämpfer! Tja, es ist NATÜRLICH auch etwas völlig anderes, wenn man für/um sein überfallenes Heimatland kämpft, als fast jeglicher Motivation beraubt, gegen den eigenen Bruder antreten zu müssen.

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Tja, ob dem russischen "Zaren" langsam wohl der Angstschweiß im Gesicht steht? Aus dem russischen Bären ist aktuell bestenfalls ein kleines Frettchen geworden.


Glaube ich noch nicht, dazu ist er viel zu abgebrüht.
Den interessieren ein paar russische Leichen überhaupt nicht.

Er wird wieder mal noch weitere Militärs entlassen oder in den Gulag schicken lassen oder kleine Polonium-Kügelchen in den Umlauf bringen.
Irgendwann wird es den Selbstbedienungs-Kleptomanen Shoigu auch noch erwischen.

Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass die meisten Russen, die selber schießen müssen, sichtbar keinen Bock auf den Quatsch haben und die russische Generalität ausser vorinszenierten Manövern nix auf der Tasche haben.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass die meisten Russen, die selber schießen müssen, sichtbar keinen Bock auf den Quatsch haben *und die russische Generalität ausser vorinszenierten Manövern nix auf der Tasche haben.*


Wie kannst du nur auf so etwas kommen, das sehen zumindestens einige "deutsche Experten" ganz anders.








						"Russen haben militärische Eskalations-Dominanz"
					

Den ukrainischen Truppen gelingen punktuelle Vorstöße durch die russische Front im Osten des Landes. Der frühere Bundeswehr-General Erich Vad sieht darin jedoch noch lange keine Wende im Krieg. Die Gesamtlage hätten die Russen fest im Griff. Auch die Lieferung komplexerer Waffen würde daran...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Der Typ wird seit *vor* dem Krieg immer wieder ins Fernsehen eingeladen und lag mit *allen was er "prophezeit" *hat, komplett daneben. Warum der immer noch reden darf, ist mir ein völliges Rätsel.
Ach ja das Video ist vom 9.September, Nachmittags.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Typ wird seit *vor* dem Krieg immer wieder ins Fernsehen eingeladen und lag mit *allen was er "Prophezeit" *hat, komplett daneben. Warum der immer noch reden darf, ist mir ein völliges Rätsel.
> Ach ja das Video ist vom 9.September, Nachmittags.


Oder er möchte es gerne falsch sehen.
Man weiß ja nie woher bei solchen Leuten "der Wind weht".
Da gibt es ja noch andere, die dort bewusst ganz abenteurliche Interpretationen der Siuationen von sich geben.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Vad ist für mich kein Maßstab.
So ziemlich das schlechteste, was die Bundeswehrausbildung in den letzten Jahrzehnten geboren hat...

Mich wundert aber nun auch nicht mehr, dass Mutti auf dem Auge blind war.
Bei dem Chefberater konnte militärpolitisch nur Unsinn herauskommen.

In der freien Wirtschaft hätte der garantiert schon seit 20 Jahren keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr...


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Glaube ich noch nicht, dazu ist er viel zu abgebrüht.
> Den interessieren ein paar russische Leichen überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Er wird wieder mal noch weitere Militärs entlassen oder in den Gulag schicken lassen oder kleine Polonium-Kügelchen in den Umlauf bringen.
> ...


Das beste wäre wohl, die Russen SELBST wachen vollständig auf und servieren Putin ein Polonium-Süppchen (werd's verbockt, darf's auch auslöffeln) oder eine Reise in's Gulag ohne Rückfahrkarte... 

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder er möchte es gerne falsch sehen.
> Da gibt es ja noch andere die dort ganz abenteurliche Interpretationen der Siuationen von sich geben.


Ja, aber das sind eher so etwas wie Philosophen die im Fernsehen und in einem Podcast dozieren, dass die Ukraine militärisch absolut keine Chance hat, die anderen ehemaligen Bundeswehr Generäle und Ex-Offiziere, haben eigentlich Vad immer widersprochen und ein anderes Bild gezeichnet.
Auch im Presseclub, den ich eigentlich sehr schätze, gab es in der Sendung vom 28. August eine klare Ausrichtung von Meinungen zweier Journalisten (immerhin einer von der Welt), die Ukrainische Offensive werde scheitern und der *ganze *Donbass ist im September von den Russen erobert. Was machen die eigentlich so, wenn die arbeiten?

@compisucher
Danke, für diese Worte, besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können!


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was machen die eigentlich so, wenn die arbeiten?


Das selbe wie die bei Stern TV, wenn sie eine Sendung über Mobbing machen und erstmal als ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür den Drachenlord nennen, wo selbst schon Richter festgestellt haben, das er nicht nur Opfer ist, sondern Täter und den Hass gegen sich rein des Geldes wegen weiter befeuert, Müll labern.

Aber das ist in der Presse und Medien leider viel zu oft ein Problem, wenn man nicht untereinander bei jemanden abschreiben kann, der zufällig Ahnung hat, kommen am Ende viel zu oft Halbwahrheiten, oder gelegentlich sogar völliger Murx raus.

Auch ein Grund warum ich das Zeug immer seltener mal anschaue und lieber zu Themen, die mich interessieren und wo ich mehr wissen will, gleich selbst recherchiere, was heute dank Internet und Onlinebestellungen zu Sachliteratur deutlich besser als noch vor 30 Jahren geht.


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

@compisucher 
hast du das Video gesehen, mir der SU-25, die den Abgang macht?

es wird berichtet, dass die Ukrainer Bohorodychne eingenommen haben, südlich vom Oskil  (Quelle)

Im Norden hat man jetzt fast alle zur Grenze hin befreit. Der Typ, der eine der Brigade um Irzium mit Gütern beliefert, hat geschrieben die nächsten 7 Tage könnten spannend werden und er hat auch vor einiger Zeit geschrieben, dass einige der Soldaten aus der Gegend kommen, also Ortkundig sind.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> , die anderen ehemaligen Bundeswehr Generäle und Ex-Offiziere, haben eigentlich Vad immer widersprochen und ein anderes Bild gezeichnet.


Ich kann mich auch allmählich nicht des Eindrucks verwehren, dass da ein paycheck aus St. Peterburg trotz Sanktionen auf einem deutschen -wahlweise schweizerischen- Konto ankommt.
Sollte evtl. mal jemand mal kurz prüfen...


Optiki schrieb:


> @compisucher
> hast du das Video gesehen, mir der SU-25, die den Abgang macht?


Nein, leider nicht, da ich kaum in socialmedia unterwegs bin.
Wo finde ich das, bitte?


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht, da ich kaum in socialmedia unterwegs bin.
> Wo finde ich das, bitte?






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569273008040333315

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gibt es als Video z.B. auf Twitter


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Boah... mutmaßlich mit Payload überzogen (zu langsam, zu steil und zu sehr Kurve) und übern Flügel Strömungsabriss .
Böse Sache...

Indiz für einen auf dem Muster unerfahrenen Piloten oder auf einen Jungspund.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> immerhin einer von der Welt


die sind aber zuletzt auch eher auf dem eindeutig falschen weg. ^^

Noch bis ende des Jahres sollen 2xIRIS-T in der Ukraine sein.








						The Iris-T air defense system will be delivered to Ukraine in the coming weeks
					

Ukraine will receive the state-of-the-art IRIS-T air defense system in the near future




					mil.in.ua


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Edit:
Ich habe mir das Video noch ein paar mal angesehen.
Ganz offensichtlich fliegt die 1 viel flacher weg und die 2 zieht ab 0:12 min relativ stark nach oben.
Denke, da war der Punkt, wo er zu viel speed verlor und dann wollte er mit zu geringer speed dem Lead nach links drehend folgen.
Er war faktisch schon bei 0:12 schon tot, er wusste es nur noch nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich habe mir das Video noch ein paar mal angesehen.
> Ganz offensichtlich fliegt die 1 viel flacher weg und die 2 zieht ab 0:12 min relativ stark nach oben.
> Denke, da war der Punkt, wo er zu viel speed verlor und dann wollte er mit zu geringer speed dem Lead nach links drehend folgen.
> Er war faktisch schon bei 0:12 schon tot, er wusste es nur noch nicht...


Aber er drückt sie wieder etwas runter, jedenfalls sieht das so aus und geht dabei dann  in die Kurve.
Oder ist das eine "normale" Reaktion des Flugzeuges, als er es zu steil anstellt, das es durch den Geschwindigkeitsverlust praktisch die Nase wieder etwas nach unten drückt?

Es sieht in etwa so aus, als wenn es eine Welle oder kleine Sinuskurve fliegt, durch das steile anstellen.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber er drückt sie wieder etwas runter, jedenfalls sieht das so aus und geht dabei dann  in die Kurve.
> Oder ist das eine "normale" Reaktion des Flugzeuges, als er es zu steil anstellt, das es durch den Geschwindigkeitsverlust praktisch die Nase wieder etwas noch unten drückt?
> 
> Es sieht in etwa so aus, als wenn es eine Welle oder kleine Sinuskurve fliegt, durch das steile anstellen.


Das ist naturgemäß schwierig zu beurteilen.
"Gefühlt" war er da schon kurz vorm Strömungsabriss und eigentlich muss die SU-25 auf Grund der Tragflächengeometrie ein relativ gutmütiges Flugzeug sein.
Sprich, das war evtl. was simultanes, die SU-25 ist selber heruntergekommen und evtl. hat der Pilot noch nachgeholfen.
Aber so schnell bekommt man die Speed beim Start nicht wieder.
Mit dem Querrudereinsatz (Flugzeug neigt sich zur Seite) verliert man etwas Auftrieb und das reicht dann zum Absturz.
Der hat vermutlich in den letzten Sekunden noch panisch nach rechts gedrückt, was die Lage noch mehr verschlimmerte.
Und es ist halt kein Topgun, das ist real life (or death^^).
Aus der Lage kommt man mit dem Schleudersitz kaum mehr raus...


----------



## Tekkla (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> immerhin einer von der Welt


Die Welt ist die Bild für Akademiker. Noch Fragen?


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Augenscheinlich bestätigt eine Karte des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums die Gebietsgewinne der Ukraine.
Habe ich aus nTV, die einen Tweet verlinkt haben:
Quelle: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Kreml-T...Gebiete-auf-Kadyrow-tobt-article23582353.html





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568982186035912704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

In einer Woche von der Marine in den Panzer.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569267894164377600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Isjum ist zurückerobert worden



War verlassen worden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Indiz für einen auf dem Muster unerfahrenen Piloten oder auf einen Jungspund.



Könnte es auch ein Defekt gewesen sein?


Kommt es keinem komisch vor, wie schnell die Russen weg waren ? 
Entweder sind sie Genies, die mal schnell ihre Truppen wegbeamen, oder sie waren  schon dabei.

Eine gute Geschichte kommt hier.

Im Süden sammeln die Ukrainer eine ordentliche Gruppierung, um in Richtung Donezk,  oder Mariuopol vorzurücken.
Ziel, die DVR zu zerlegen um Russland den rechtlichen Ansatz für seinen Einsatz zu nehmen.
Mit Mariupol würde man die Krimbrücke zerstören und damit den Süden von Russland abschneiden. 
Im Prinzip ein guter Plan.
Hier wurde übrigens schon über das räumen von Minen geschrieben. 

Russland hat nur begrenzte Truppen, weit verteilt. Im Norden waren es 6 BTG auf 100km. Anforderung zur Verteidigung, 1 BTG für 6km. Wäre schon etwas mehr ? Nationalgarde und ein paar mobilisiert Lugansker zählen nicht in Balalaika, erste eroberte Stadt.

Also wurde dieser Rückzug schon vor der Offensive eingeleitet. 
Diese und in Cherson,  sollten Truppen aus dem Süden abziehen, um den Angriff zu erleichtern.
Hohe Opfer werden dabei einkalkuliert.
Behauptungen gehen um die 30k Verluste in Cherson und Charkiw aus.  Also Tote, Verletzte.
Wird natürlich keiner glauben,  aber immer von Luftwaffe und Raketen getroffen zu werden, hinterlässt Spuren.
Die Russen behaupten die Ukrainer wären so viele gewesen, die hätten auch mit Steinen gewonnen.
Sind ja auch viele Soldaten bei ihnen.

Im Moment verstärken die Russen ihre Stellungen und lassen die Luftwaffe und anderes arbeiten.

Es gibt Behauptungen das " Vereinbarungen" ignoriert wurden, worauf Russland beginnt Infrastruktur massiv anzugreifen. Das sind zB die Wärmekraftwerke und bald vielleicht die Brücken über den Dnjepr. 
Der gestrige Angriff führte zu massiven Stromausfällen, auch Internet fiel aus und wurde durch das abschalten von Industrien behoben.
Übrigens sind alle diese Kraftwerke noch von den Kommunisten gebaut worden, womit ihre Zerstörung endgültig sein könnte .
Die Ukraine besitzt auch ein paar eigene Gasfelder dort. 
Bisher wurde das alles nicht beschossen. 


Der Großteil der ukrainischen Lokomotiven besteht aus Elektroloks, mit einer anderer Spurweite, als die meisten Bahnen Europas. 
Der Ausfall der Stromerzeugung führt auch dazu, das Polen den von Zelensky versprochenen Strom nicht erhält.

Ich fasse das mal als " Meinungen" zusammen, aber als Diskussionsbeitrag, für eine tiefere Analyse ganz interessant.

Mit anderen Worte  genug Potenzial für Eskalationen.

Deutschland und die " roten Linien".
Ich denke das bald sämtliche Lieferungen aus Russland versiegen werden. Nicht nur Gas und Öl.
Dann werden wir sehen, wie locker wir das wegstecken.

Der Stromausfall wurde auch zur Bombardierung von Truppen an Eisenbahnknotenpunkten genutzt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYbtKbJ37-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar hetzt alles in den Süden, wo die richtige Schlacht stattfinden wird.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

die Russen am rechten Dnjepr-Ufer wollen sich offenbar ergeben:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569274422967631875

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber abhauen ist auch okay.   








						Ukraine-Krieg: Russen fliehen offenbar auch aus Teilen von Cherson
					

Erst eine Niederlage in Charkiw, nun auch in Cherson? Ukrainische Truppen melden, dass sich die Russen auch aus dem südlichen Gebiet Cherson zurückziehen.




					www.nau.ch


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> War verlassen worden.


Interpretationssache.
Auf jeden Fall haben sie Isjum so schnell verlassen, dass sie "per Zufall" nahezu alles schwere Gerät vergessen haben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte es auch ein Defekt gewesen sein?


Auch Russen checken ihre Flugzeuge vor dem Start, hoffe ich...
Das Bildmaterial gibt das nicht her.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Kommt es keinem komisch vor, wie schnell die Russen weg waren ?


Yepp, wenn man schneller zu Fuß als mit dem Panzer ist, will das schon was heissen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Entweder sind sie Genies, die mal schnell ihre Truppen wegbeamen, oder sie waren  schon dabei.


Der Kontext Genie und russische Heeresführung ist seit 200 Tagen nicht erkennbar...
Der Kontext "waren schon dabei" ist diametral zu den verlauteten Kriegszielen.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

was die wohl vorhaben? wer weiss, wer weiss... (außer Radio Moskau, welches sich sicher gleich zu Wort melden wird.)



> Einwohner der Stadt Makiivka [Anm.: liegt im NO von Donezk] in der Region Donezk beobachten [...] wie russische Truppen schweres Gerät in Richtung der russischen Grenze abtransportieren.


(Quelle)



_"Wladimir Putins Vorgehen schadet der Zukunft Russlands und seiner Bürger." Kommunalabgeordnete in 18 Bezirken von Moskau und Sankt Petersburg unterzeichnen die öffentliche Forderung nach Putins Rücktritt.









						Municipal deputies in 18 Moscow and St. Petersburg districts demand Putin's resignation
					

In eighteen municipal districts of Moscow and Saint Petersburg, deputies have signed a public demand for Russian president Vladimir Putin to step down from his post




					theins.ru
				



_


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> was die wohl vorhaben? wer weiss, wer weiss... (außer Radio Moskau, welches sich sicher gleich zu Wort melden wird.)
> 
> 
> (Quelle)
> ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Insider_(Magazin) auf jeden Fall wirklich eine gute Quelle.

Andrei Moiseykin, Dvortsovy District   habe ich mal die Websuche genutzt

Ergebnis, nur der Indider Link, aber nichts von dem Herren. Das gleiche hei mehreren von ihnen. Warum?
Haben die das nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht ?

Wenn ich den Link öffne 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569224895216730114

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  kommt das mit einem Katzenköpfchen

"Mundeps fordert Putins Rücktritt

Kommunalabgeordnete aus 18 verschiedenen Bezirken von Moskau, St. Petersburg und Kolpino fordern Putins Rücktritt. Der Text der Petition ist prägnant und „diskreditiert“ niemanden. Wenn Sie mundep sind und mitmachen möchten, sind Sie herzlich willkommen."

Ist das glaubwürdig ?

Ein weiterer Link bringt dann diese Forderung zutage, vom 8. September

"Lieber Wladimir Wladimirowitsch!
Die Wahlen stehen bevor, und in wenigen Tagen wird sich die Zusammensetzung unseres Abgeordnetenrates ändern. Wir haben unsere Positionen fünf Jahre lang gehalten, und jetzt ist es an der Zeit, sie an frische Leute mit neuen Ideen und Kräften zu übergeben.
Studien zeigen, dass Menschen in Ländern mit regelmäßigem Machtwechsel im Durchschnitt besser und länger leben als in solchen, in denen der Staatschef nur mit den Füßen voran aus dem Amt scheidet. Sie hatten in der ersten und teilweise in der zweiten Amtszeit gute Reformen, aber danach ging irgendwie alles schief: Das BIP verdoppelte sich nicht, der Mindestlohn stieg nicht auf die erklärten Zahlen, kluge und fleißige Menschen verließen Russland massenhaft, das versprach Stabilität ist nicht in Sicht.
Die Rhetorik, die Sie und Ihre Untergebenen verwenden, ist seit langem von Intoleranz und Aggression durchsetzt, was unser Land am Ende effektiv in die Zeit des Kalten Krieges zurückgeworfen hat. Russland wird wieder gefürchtet und gehasst, wir bedrohen wieder die ganze Welt mit Atomwaffen.
Im Zusammenhang mit dem Vorstehenden bitten wir Sie, sich von Ihrem Posten zu entbinden, da Ihre Ansichten, Ihr Führungsmodell hoffnungslos veraltet sind und die Entwicklung Russlands und seines menschlichen Potenzials behindern."

https://molomonosovskiy.ru/news/2022/09/08/3272/  irgendein Gemeindebezirk bei Moskau.
Das ist schon Satire.


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist schon Satire.


ich würde ja Yandex nehmen, da findet man auch ein paar der Personen, ganz ohne "Katzenköpfchen"

natürlich ist jetzt nicht besonderes, wenn einfach eine solche Petition auf google gestartet wird, jedoch muss man in Russland schon ein bisschen Mut haben, weil die es auch irgendwas gegen über der Führung auslegen können, ob diese kleine Bewegung jetzt einen Artikel Wert ist, in meinen Augen nicht wirklich

ich würde mir jetzt gerne eine ähnliche ausgiebige Analyse bzw. Beweisführung zu deinen  30k ausgeschalten Soldaten und den Beweise für zahlreiche Luftangriffe der Russen sehen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich würde ja Yandex nehmen, da findet man auch ein paar der Personen, ganz ohne "Katzenköpfchen"
> 
> natürlich ist jetzt nicht besonderes, wenn einfach eine solche Petition auf google gestartet wird, jedoch muss man in Russland schon ein bisschen Mut haben, weil die es auch irgendwas gegen über der Führung auslegen können, ob diese kleine Bewegung jetzt einen Artikel Wert ist, in meinen Augen nicht wirklich
> 
> ich würde mir jetzt gerne eine ähnliche ausgiebige Analyse bzw. Beweisführung zu deinen  30k ausgeschalten Soldaten und den Beweise für zahlreiche Luftangriffe der Russen sehen.



Ich hatte das Youtube Video verlinkt.

Die Analyse zu den Verlusten, habe ich schon oft angebracht, aber laut eurer Meinung ballern die Russen ja nur vorbei.
Hast du nicht auf den Karten den Schlauch gesehen, in dem sich die Ukrainer drängten und die Flußübergänge?
Meinst du das sieht anders aus, als bei deinem Bild von der Pontonbrücke?
Nur das da wesentlich mehr los war.
Tagelange Angriffe, von Arti abgewehrt. Was denkst du was passiert? 
30k, sind mit Verwundeten, Vermissten, keine so riesige Zahl für diese beiden Offensiven und dieser Youtuber hat vielleicht über seine ukrainische Frau, mehr Infos als wir?
Der Blutzoll, für solche Angriffe, über freies Feld, ist riesig.
Schaue bei Bitchute rein?

Ist natürlich alles gelogen, aber wenn dem doch so ist und das geht seit Monaten, finde ich die Verlustzahlen die die Ukraine angibt, etwas naja, untertrieben.





__





						Russian Defence Ministry report on the progress of the special military operation in Ukraine : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation
					





					eng.mil.ru
				




Und hier der ukrainische MoD





__





						Laden…
					





					www.mil.gov.ua
				




Sind immerhin offizielle Verlautbarungen

Übrigens haben die Russen seit der Offensive in Cherson am 3. bis heute knapp 4k verloren, laut ukrainischem MoD.
Ich denke das dies nicht nur Tote sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> die Russen am rechten Dnjepr-Ufer wollen sich offenbar ergeben.


Was macht das 3. Armeekorps eigentlich gerade?
Hat das inzwischen schon jemand gesehen, oder von gehört?
Ist es nach wie vor überall und doch eigentlich nirgendwo?
Oder übt es im Moment evt. schon mal die Choreografie für das nächste Manöver (Ost 2023) ein?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich würde mir jetzt gerne eine ähnliche ausgiebige Analyse bzw. Beweisführung zu deinen 30k ausgeschalten Soldaten und den Beweise für zahlreiche Luftangriffe der Russen sehen.


Diese Daten von Ihm sind einfach nur kindisch!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Analyse zu den Verlusten, habe ich schon oft angebracht, aber laut eurer Meinung ballern die Russen ja nur vorbei.


Ja tuen sie im großen Stil, wer mit mehreren 10000 Ari Granaten teilweise am Tag, so mickrige Ergebnisse auf dem Schlachtfeld erreicht, schießt offentsichtlich im großen Maße daneben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> 30k, sind mit Verwundeten, Vermissten, keine so riesige Zahl für diese beiden Offensiven und dieser Youtuber hat vielleicht über seine ukrainische Frau, mehr Infos als wir?
> Der Blutzoll, für solche Angriffe, über freies Feld, ist riesig.


Mittlerweile kann man davon ausgehen, dass du nie gedient hast und dein Zahlen jonglieren ist jeden Monat anders und je nach russischer Lage angepasst.
Im Mai erzählst du uns noch die Ukrainer haben maximal 60000-70000 Mann, jetzt sollen sie in 10 Tagen 30000 verloren haben? Wirklich?
Der Angriff bei Balakilia dauerte nicht mal einen Tag, dann war man durchgebrochen und danach gab es keine wirklichen Gefechte mehr, außer Jagdgefechte, weil die Russen gerannt sind, ohne ihr (schweres) Material, sondern nur mit LKW und allen leichten Fahrzeugen die nicht wirklich  gegen mechanisierte Kräfte wirken können.
Wer seine Ari, Panzer und restliches schweres Gerät überall am Wegesrand zurücklässt, schießt nicht, sondern rennt.
Die einzigen wirklichen Kämpfe gab und gibt es in Kupjansk und jetzt unten bei Lyman und weiter nördlich, östlich von Isjum, wobei ich ich das im Moment so sehe, das die Ukrainer nur an "der Klinge" bleiben und im Moment konsolidieren und reoganisieren und ihren Nachschub nach vorne bringen.
Wenn sie bei der Charkiw Offensive insgesammt 1000 Tote und Verwundete haben oder hatten, wäre das viel.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo ist das 3te Armeekorps eigentlich gerade?


Da streiten sich die Geister, laut der Experten in den Deutschen Medien, meinen einige bei Isjum und kamen auch ins Laufen, weil eigentlich wollten die Russen von da aus angreifen, andere sagen sie stehen mit anderen Einheiten östlich des Dnepr bei Cherson und können nicht rüber.


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Youtube Video verlinkt.


Das Youtube Video wiederholt bei den Verlusten der Ukrainer nur die Zahlen des russischen Mod. Das mit der Bahnlinie und den Kraftwerken lass ich mir ja noch gefallen, aber wv Raketen möchte die Russen da geschossen haben um mehrere Züge zu zerstören und zweitens wv Einheiten sind noch in Kharkiv unterwegs, wenn sie im Laufe der letzten 24 Stunden alles bis zur Grenze befreit haben und aktuell das Material dort sichern.

Gibt es gute Nachsicht für Satelliten?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Analyse zu den Verlusten, habe ich schon oft angebracht, aber laut eurer Meinung ballern die Russen ja nur vorbei.
> Hast du nicht auf den Karten den Schlauch gesehen, in dem sich die Ukrainer drängten und die Flußübergänge?
> Meinst du das sieht anders aus, als bei deinem Bild von der Pontonbrücke?


Ich weiß gerade nicht, von welchem Schlauch du redest, aber nein, solche Bilder wie von mir, haben die Russen noch nicht geliefert, bei den Videos die ich von solchen Übergängen gesehen habe, waren da nur wenige ukrainische Einheiten und bei letzten Video haben die Russen 3 mal verfehlt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur das da wesentlich mehr los war.
> Tagelange Angriffe, von Arti abgewehrt. Was denkst du was passiert?


Ich habe dir schon mehrmals versucht zur erklären, es gibt verschiedene Frontabschnitte und Sachen können sich ändern. Diese extreme Überlegenheit kam um Bahkmut und Irzium zum tragen und da haben die Ukrainer viele gute Soldaten verloren und da wurden auch die Interviews geführt, wo die Frage gestellt wurde, wo ist das Material und Ausrüstung. Jedoch hat das westliche GLMRS seine Wirkung gezeigt und die aktuelle Offensive hat gezeigt wo das Material ist und das Russland nicht mal im Ansatz alles zerstören konnte.


Tschetan schrieb:


> 30k, sind mit Verwundeten, Vermissten, keine so riesige Zahl für diese beiden Offensiven und dieser Youtuber hat vielleicht über seine ukrainische Frau, mehr Infos als wir?


Die Angriffe der Ukrainer um Kherson werden hart gewesen sein und sie werden ordentlich Verluste (KIA, WIA) erlitten haben, aber aktuell spricht nichts für diese Ausmaße. Die Ukrainer haben selbst einige ihrer verlorenen Fahrzeuge gepostet, die Russen irgendwie gar nicht. Die Gebiete da unten sind hart umkämpft und heute haben die Ukrainer Gebiete als eigenommen erklärt, wenn die Russen alles wegbomben, wo sind deren Erfolge da unten. Kherson wird über ein paar Behelfsbrücken und Hubschrauber versorgt, wie sollen die den ganzen Tag ihre Artillerie befeuern, entscheiden die sich dann gegen das Essen oder was.  


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Blutzoll, für solche Angriffe, über freies Feld, ist riesig.


Kherson ist richtig eklig ja, deswegen hoffe ich, sie lassen die Russen da länger aushungern


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist natürlich alles gelogen, aber wenn dem doch so ist und das geht seit Monaten, finde ich die Verlustzahlen die die Ukraine angibt, etwas naja, untertrieben.


die letzte Angabe vor der Offensive war so weit ich mich erinnern kann bei 10k Verstorbene (Quelle) und die waren ohne Grenzschutz, Territorial Kräfte usw. klingt als Verteidiger nicht so unrealistisch, letzte Schätzung aus England war glaube bei mind.  25k Verlusten für die Russen. (Quelle) 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Und hier der ukrainische MoD
> Sind immerhin offizielle Verlautbarungen


Die Zahlen für Flugzeuge und Hubschraubern der Ukrainer sind absurd hoch und meilenweit davon entfernt, was visuell bestätigt ist. Ich dachte bei den 50K wären auch Gefangene mit drin, aber nicht sicher, die Zahl wird aber auch zu hoch sein, weil es halt Schätzungen sind, bei Angriffen hinter der Frontlinie ist es auch schwer es zu wissen.

halbwegs sinnvoll sind die Zahlen bei den Panzern, da waren es vor der Offensive immer so unter 10 und im Laufe der Offensive sind die Zahlen gestiegen


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Hehe,

der nächste "Kalauer" oder eher nicht.



> +++ 19:46 Ukraine: Kreml rekrutiert Soldaten für den Winter +++​Die russische Regierung mobilisiert offenbar Einwohner aus dem Fernen Osten und Kamtschatka mit der Begründung, die Menschen dort seien besser an winterliche Verhältnisse angepasst. Wie die ukrainische Wochenzeitung "NV" mit Verweis auf den Geheimdienst des ukrainischen Verteidigungsministeriums mitteilt, soll der Kreml zugegeben haben, nicht genügend finanzielle Mittel für die Winterausstattung der russischen Truppen zu haben. Mit dem Versprechen hoher Zahlungen soll er deshalb neues Personal angelockt haben, das weder an Komfort gewöhnt sei noch ein hohes Bildungsniveau habe. Laut Geheimdienst wissen diese Soldaten praktisch nichts über die Situation in der Ukraine.



Ist wohl eine Anlehnung an die Sibirer vor Moskau, nur mit dem Unterschied, das die Winterausrüstung hatten, wenn die Russen wirklich Probleme haben sollten, ihre Soldaten für den Winter richtig auszurüsten und die Nato bekommt das für die Ukrainische Armee hin, na dann Gute Nacht. Dann sehen wir zumindetens die Befreiung der Ukraine bis zu den Grenzen vom 24.02.2022 ziemlich schnell. Alles andere wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja tuen sie im großen Stil, wer mit mehreren 10000 Ari Granaten teilweise am Tag, so mickrige Ergebnisse auf dem Schlachtfeld erreicht, schießt offentsichtlich im großen Maße daneben.



Wie kommst du darauf? Es gibt genug Videos wo du siehst wie ukrainische Truppen systematisch von der Arti zerstört werden und Betichte der Ukraine zu Verlusten gibt es auch keine ernstzunehmenden. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Mai erzählst du uns noch die Ukrainer haben maximal 60000-70000 Mann,



In welchem Zusammenhang? Donbass?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn sie bei der Charkiw Offensive insgesammt 1000 Tote und Verwundete haben oder hatten, wäre das viel.



Trotz massivem Einsatz von Luftstreitkräften, Raketen und Artillerie?

Du glaubst wirklich das in Charkiw eine starke Gruppierung existierte, die einfach weggerannt sind ?
Doch das glaubst du...

Vielleicht ist mein Dienstgrad sogar höher als deiner?  Hatte ne Gruppenführerausbildung als Mot Schütze und bin selber noch mit SPW-70 herumgezuckelt und Manöver gefahren.
Später LSK LV in Trollenhagen und Peenemünde, bei der Sicherungskompanie.
Bisschen schon dabei erlebt und gelernt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Trotz massivem Einsatz von Luftstreitkräften, Raketen und Artillerie?


Also die Russische Luftwaffe wurde im Nahbereich ausgeschaltet, sonst hätte es diesen Stoß in den Rücken der Front niemals geben können.
Wo bitte sollen Ari und Raketenwerfer geschossen haben, nach Balakilia gab es nur noch *Jagdgefechte*, wenn dir das ein Begriff ist, das ist schon zwingend faktisch so, weil in 3 Tagen ein riesen Gebiet eingenommen wurde.
Und ja bei Isjum ist man weit fünfstellig ins Laufen gekommen unter Garantie.








						Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				



Man schaue sich nur die Einträge für die Charkiw Offensive an, einmal ist das eins der größten Waffenbeschaffungsprogramme der Ukraine gewesen und mir und jedem anderen auf der Welt wäre neu, das man irgendwo im feindlichen Gebiet Gerät parkt, ohne dazugehörige Truppen.
Aber vielleicht ist das bei der Russischen Armee anders und Züge haben erst das Material für eine bevorstehende russische Offensive nach Isjum gebracht und die Soldaten dazu stehen jetzt in Belgorod auf dem Bahnhof und haben keinen Anschluszug mehr? Ist das die neue Interpretation?
Ich möchte immer nochmal gerne wissen, was bei dir im Kopf abgeht, wenn du meinst die Ukrainer hatten bei der Offensive bei Charkiw unglaubliche Verluste? Wie und durch was? Und wie konnten sie dabei 3 Tage in Bewegung bleiben, Kupjansk und alle Flussübergänge bestzen und Isjum befreien?
Das ist ungefähr genauso wie Hitler zu Paulus sagte er darf ausbrechen, muss aber die Front bei Stalingrad halten.
Militärischer Nonsens.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Gibt es gute Nachsicht für Satelliten?



Es gibt genug Leute am Boden.



Optiki schrieb:


> haben die Russen noch nicht geliefert,



Du bekommst von den Russen keine . Gandys verboten und Gebiet gejamt.



Optiki schrieb:


> es gibt verschiedene Frontabschnitte und Sachen können sich ändern



Für Flugzeuge und Iskander egal



Optiki schrieb:


> das Russland nicht mal im Ansatz alles zerstören konnte.



Dies Bileer bekommen wir nicht.



Optiki schrieb:


> aktuell spricht nichts für diese Ausmaße.



Meinst du diese Bilder werden gezeigt? Da gibt es nur Bitchute Videos, als kleine Ausschnitte



Optiki schrieb:


> die Russen irgendwie



Die Russen saßen in Deckung und ballerten aus der Ferne



Optiki schrieb:


> Kherson wird über ein paar Befehlsbrücken und Hubschrauber versorgt



Wer sagt das? Abgesehen von der Brücke die immer noch steht und wohl benutzt wird, ist eine zerstörte Brücke knapp über 20m und dafür reicht ein Brückenlegepanzer. Dazu noch einige Fägren und Schiffe.



Optiki schrieb:


> sie lassen die Russen da länger aushungern



Das dauert



Optiki schrieb:


> 25k Verlusten für die Russen



Mehr Verluste als die Ukrainer, ohne Flugzeuge, Hubschrauber usw?



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Zahlen für Flugzeuge und Hubschraubern der Ukrainer



Die haben Teile und Flugzeuge aus dem Ausland bekommen. Hatte Links, sogar von Mazedonien 2 Su-25



Optiki schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei den 50K wären auch Gefangene mit drin,



Sicher. Sind mindestens 6,5k  https://www.rnd.de/politik/russland...r-demuetigung-UBQIZBJ54JCQFMLRHBSSSDEW5A.html



Don-71 schrieb:


> ihre Soldaten für den Winter richtig auszurüsten und die Nato bekommt das für die Ukrainische Armee hin, na dann Gute Nacht



Bleib doch mal ernsthaft! 😉


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo bitte sollen Ari und Raketenwerfer geschossen haben, nach Balakilia gab es nur noch *Jagdgefechte*, wenn dir das ein Begriff ist, das ist schon zwingend faktisch so, weil in 3 Tagen ein riesen Gebiet eingenommen wurde.



Ja wenn man den ukrainischen Berichten folgt.
Laut russischen stürmten die Ukrainer mit kleinen Einheiten durch das Land und ließen die Ortschaften links liegen.
Das brachte die ganzen tollen Bilder. Es gab aber Gegenwehr, Rückzugsgefechte und kurze Gegenangriffe, um den Rückzug zu decken.
Dabei gab es Luftunterstützung und auch durch Urgan, Tornado und mobiler Artillerie. 
Du gehst nur nach ukrainischen Quellen, die natürlich auch Propaganda betreiben. 
Denkst du das so eine Gruppe Mi--24 im Tiefflug mit mehreren UB-32 bestückt und die zwei 30mm Kanonen haben, keinen Effekt haben?

Meinst du das Ka und Mi in der Nacht gepennt haben? Sehr naiv.



Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn du meinst die Ukrainer hatten bei der Offensive bei Charkiw unglaubliche Verluste



Wie oben.

Übrigens finde ich die Liste irgendwie Nonsens.
Wüsste nicht das die russische Armee im nennenswerten Umfang T-64 BV und T-72A in ihrem Bestand haben?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dies Bileer bekommen wir nicht.


Das diese Zahlen nicht stimmen können siehst du schon an der Offensive, eine Mechanisierte Offensive über diese Strecken machst du nicht nur mit Soldaten zu Fuß, entsprechend braucht es keine weiteren Beweisbilder, die enorme ukrainische Verluste beim Material über die letzten Monate, durch die russischen Truppen, "belegen".



Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Bilder werden gezeigt? Da gibt es nur Bitchute Videos, als kleine Ausschnitte


Du behauptest doch immer so gerne das man nicht auseinanderhalten kann welche zerstörten Fahrzeuge es sind, weil alle im gleichen Equipent rumgurcken, also wie kannst du dir gerade bei solchen Aufnahmen dann plötzlich wieder so sicher sein das die die Wahrheit zeigen?  




Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen saßen in Deckung und ballerten aus der Ferne


Das Märchen erzählst du jetzt seit über 6 Monaten und trotzdem rückt die Front inzwischen wieder nach Osten und nicht weiter nach Westen...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Abgesehen von der Brücke die immer noch steht und wohl benutzt wird, ist eine zerstörte Brücke knapp über 20m und dafür reicht ein Brückenlegepanzer. Dazu noch einige Fägren und Schiffe.



Brückenstatik ist dir aber schon ein Begriff?
Nur weil eine Brücke noch in Teilen steht heißt das nicht automatisch auch, dass sie statisch auch noch in einem nutzbaren Zustand ist und entsprechend, das man da einfach mal eben so eine Behelfsbrücke drüberlegen kann und dann tuti rollt es wieder darüber.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das dauert


Du meinst so wie im Februar, März und April, wo die russischen Soldaten an den Haustüren, bei den ukrainischen Zivilisten um Nahrung gebettelt haben und Geschäfte für Lebensmittel plünderten, weil der Kreml die Versorung nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mehr Verluste als die Ukrainer, ohne Flugzeuge, Hubschrauber usw?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Die haben Teile und Flugzeuge aus dem Ausland bekommen. Hatte Links, sogar von Mazedonien 2 Su-25



Wie jetzt, sie haben doch keine Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber, nur eine Zeile über dieser geistigen Glanzleistung von dir.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bleib doch mal ernsthaft! 😉



Denkt man bei dir jeden Tag aufs neue...


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja wenn man den ukrainischen Berichten folgt.
> Laut russischen stürmten die Ukraiber mit kleinen Einheiten durch das Kand und ließen die Ortschaften links liegen.
> Das Beachte due ganzen tollen Bilder. Es gab aber Fegenwehr, Rückzugsgefechtd und kurze Gegenangriffe, um den Rückzug zu decken.
> Dabei gab es Luftunterstützung und auch durch Urgan und mobiler Artillerie.
> ...


Du wirfst hier wieder mit Sachen um dich ohne irgendeine Quelle oder ähnliches liefern. Da war das Video heute von der SU25 ein besserer Beweise für die Qualität der Russen.

Es gibt zwar gar keine Bilder aber die Ukrainer haben einfach gezaubert, trotz extremen Verlusten haben sie alles links von Oskil überrannt und dabei noch Hunderte von Fahrzeuge eingesammelt die dabei nicht einen Kratzer bekommen haben und gleichzeitig haben die noch die Wärmesignaturen auf der NASA karte weg gezaubert.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> die enorme ukrainische Verluste beim Material durch die russischen Truppen belegen.



Bei den Menschen.
Ich sehe es schon so das die Russen schon beim Abzug waren. Zu lange Front, wenig Truppen, also Leben retten, Rest egal.
Ich hatte doch eine Kolone gepostet,  die endlos war. Genauso haben wir keine Ahnung wie sie angegriffen haben.
Im Moment wird versucht Panik zu erzeugen, nur an vielen Bedingungen hat sich nicht geändert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> wieder so sicher sein das die die Wahrheit zeigen?



Nein, aber wenn die Videos zeigen  wo Hubsvhrauber in der Nacht auf grosse Entfernung Panzer vernichten, zeigt es das sie es können. Genauso diese Videos, wo ukrainische Truppen im Dunkeln Positionen erreichen wollen und mit Arti zerstört werden.
Das schmerzt richtig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> rückt die Front inzwischen wieder nach Osten und nicht weiter nach Westen...



Die Erfahrung hatte die Russen schon einmal und bisher gab es weder eine Mobilisierung, noch setzten sie Wehrpflichtige und die gesamte Armee ein.
Sie setzten wirklich nicht alles ein und wenn due jetzt die Stromversorgung Stilllegen, vor dem Winter, nur noch Schei....



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Brückenstatik ist dir aber schon ein Begriff?



Glaube mir das eine " sowjetische Brückenkonstruktion", aus dem kalten Krueg, sehr langlebig ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie im Februar und März, wo die Russen bei den Ukrainern um Nahrung gebettelt haben, weil der Kreml die Versorung nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat?



Das würde ich nicht ernst nehmen, aber erfüllte doch deine Erwartungen?😉
"Komplekte" haben sie genug.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, sie haben doch keine Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber, nur eine Zeile über dieser geistigen Glanzleistung von dir



Du liest oberflächlich.. Ja, sie haben, die Ukraine, einige Flugzeuge, warum hahe ich einige male erklärt und auch wie schwer einzelne zu finden sind, aber sie gaben keine Relefanz mehr und auch durch abnehmende Qualität der Piloten,  sind das häufig nur One Way Tickets.
Gestern ein Drohnenvideo der Russen gesehen, die zufällig den Abschuss einer Su-25 aufgenommen hat.
Ein Fliegerass der Ukraine wurde wohl am Anfang auf 150km abgeschossen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Du wirfst hier wieder mit Sachen um dich ohne irgendeine Quelle oder ähnliches liefern. Da war das Video heute von der SU25 ein besserer Beweise für die Qualität der Russen.
> 
> Es gibt zwar gar keine Bilder aber die Ukrainer haben einfach gezaubert, trotz extremen Verlusten haben sie alles links von Oskil überrannt und dabei noch Hunderte von Fahrzeuge eingesammelt die dabei nicht einen Kratzer bekommen haben und gleichzeitig haben die noch die Wärmesignaturen auf der NASA karte weg gezaubert.



Das widerspricht sich doch nicht? Die haben die richtige Taktik gewählt und noch Panik erzeugt, zumindest in den ganzen sozialen Medien.
Ob die Beute wirklich in die " hunderte" geht?
Wäre ich jetzt Chef, würde ich das Material mit ein paar Iskanders vernichten. Wenn man diesen Platz betrachtet, anderseits kann man schnell auch ein paar eigene für die Kamera " umwidmen".
Heym ist Krieg und Propaganda gehört dazu, auf beiden Seiten und nein ich wohne nicht in Petersburg. 😊


----------



## Optiki (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gestern ein Drohnenvideo der Russen gesehen, die zufällig den Abschuss einer Su-25 aufgenommen hat.
> Ein Fliegerass der Ukraine wurde wohl am Anfang auf 150km abgeschossen.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569057521016664065

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also ich sehe den noch fliegen, aber eventuell sollte ich die Lupe holen



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ob die Beute wirklich in die " hunderte" geht?


wenn man so wie nur ukrainische Verlusten zählen kann, wahrscheinlich nicht



Tschetan schrieb:


> paar Iskanders vernichten






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569243140107780096

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also jetzt doch Atomkrieg oder wie willst du die auf der Fläche treffen


----------



## behemoth85 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja wenn man den ukrainischen Berichten folgt.
> Laut russischen stürmten die Ukrainer mit kleinen Einheiten durch das Land und ließen die Ortschaften links liegen.


Mit kleinen Einheiten ? Und wieso glaubst du das ??? 

Im Norden schoben sich die Ukrainer mit ca 40.000 Mann ostwärts, undzwar mit ihren besten Spezialtruppen die sich in diesem Krieg bereits mehr als nur bewiesen haben. Auch wenn die Russen nicht fliehen würden hätten sie alleine dem Kräfteverhältnis in dieser Region absolut keine Chance. Schau dir mal das Tempo an wie schnell das von statten ging, davor fürchten sie die sicher ungläubigen Russen doch am allermeisten.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also jetzt doch Atomkrieg oder wie willst du die auf der Fläche treffen



Wurde ein Lager voller russischer Panzer gezeigt?  Wäre ein Ziel bevor sie weg sind.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Norden schoben sich die Ukrainer mit ca 40.000 Mann ostwärts, undzwar mit ihren besten Spezialtruppen die sich in diesem Krieg bereits mehr als nur bewiesen haben



Widerspricht sich das? Gerade wegen der Spezialeinheiten. Sind mit ihren Humvees losgerast, haben auf alles geschossen und Panik verbreitet.
Haben die Deutschen schon beim Angriff auf die Sowjetunion gemacht.
Lampen beim Krad aufgeblendet und den Schalldämpfer abgebaut.
Das ist Psychologie. 

Mensch, lest doch mal richtig.
Immer nur dem anderen Dummheit usw unterstellen wollen....🙄


----------



## behemoth85 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich das? Gerade wegen der Spezialeinheiten. Sind mit ihren Humvees losgerast, haben auf alles geschossen und Panik verbreitet.
> Haben die Deutschen schon beim Angriff auf die Sowjetunion gemacht.
> Lampen beim Krad aufgeblendet und den Schalldämpfer abgebaut.
> Das ist Psychologie.
> ...


Ist das nicht Sinn der Sache ? Ich zumindest sehe keine anderen Chance für die Ukrainer als den Feind so zu destabilisieren dass er das Kämpfen von selbst einstellt. Und genau das passiert doch gerade.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Immer nur dem anderen Dummheit usw unterstellen wollen....🙄


Dummheit unterstellte dir hier keiner, aber dein Motiv der Sorge nimmt dir wohl niemand ab und dafür sind ja kaum die Leute schuld. Sag doch einfach dass du für den Sieg der Russen im Osten bist, man sieht es doch ohnehin deutlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei den Menschen.
> Ich sehe es schon so das die Russen schon beim Abzug waren. Zu lange Front, wenig Truppen, also Leben retten, Rest egal.
> Ich hatte doch eine Kolone gepostet,  die endlos war. Genauso haben wir keine Ahnung wie sie angegriffen haben.
> Im Moment wird versucht Panik zu erzeugen, nur an vielen Bedingungen hat sich nicht geändert.



Ach jetzt doch wieder nur bei den Menschen? 
Vor ein paar Tagen hast du noch posaunt das es massiv an Material mangeln würde, weil die Ukrainer wie im Zweiten Weltkrieg zu Fuß wären.
Und 50km zu Fuß, bei angeblich heftigen Rückzugsgefechten und über große Strecken Pampa, für eine ja angeblich nicht (mehr) mechanisierte Armee, ohne Soldaten, in nur 5 Tagen, sportliche Leistung.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hatte die Russen schon einmal und bisher gab es weder eine Mobilisierung, noch setzten sie Wehrpflichtige und die gesamte Armee ein.
> Sie setzten wirklich nicht alles ein und wenn due jetzt die Stromversorgung Stilllegen, vor dem Winter, nur noch Schei....


Die hat Putin doch auch ausgeschlossen und mal gucken wie viele Wehrpflichtige er zusammenbekommt, wenn er sie einberuft, oder ob dann nicht plötzlich in einem breiteren Kreis der russischen Bevölkerung die große Massenflucht losgeht, um nicht in die Ukraine zu müssen, oder gar sein, nach den ganzen Debakeln in der Ukraine, angesägtes Stuhlbein in Gänze abbricht und er umkippt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Glaube mir das eine " sowjetische Brückenkonstruktion", aus dem kalten Krueg, sehr langlebig ist.


Ah ja, wir merken uns, für sowjetische Brücken gelten jetzt die Gesetze der Statik nicht mehr. 
Hast du das der russischen Seite auch schon mitgeteilt, oder warum hat man, nachdem die Ukrainer die Brücken unbrauchbar geschossen hatten, soviel Energie darauf verwendet, statt einfach auf der Brücke eine Behelfsbrücke zu legen, diese ein Stück daneben aufgebaut, nur um sie dann wieder kaputtgeschossen zu bekommen und zu der Ansicht zu gelangen, das Fähren wohl besser sind, weil die etwas schwerere Ziele, als eine staatische Konstruktion, darstellen.

Wenn das doch auch so einfach gehen würde? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht ernst nehmen, aber erfüllte doch deine Erwartungen?😉
> "Komplekte" haben sie genug.


Nur zu der Zeit scheinbar nicht in der Ukraine, Logistik und so, kennst du, oder?
Man weiß ja bei dir immer nicht so richtig.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du liest oberflächlich..


Einen Einzeiler oberflächlich lesen, hmm, tut mir leid, aber Kaffeesatzleserei ist ehr dein Spezialgebiet, nicht meines.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ob die Beute wirklich in die " hunderte" geht?


Nein natürlich nicht!
Die russische Armee hat ihre Panzer auf der Ladefläche der ganzen abziehenden LKW versteckt weggeschaft und die ganzen Aunfahmen von am Straßenrand aufgebenen russischen Panzern waren nur als Finte angelegte potemkinsche Dörfer!

Wenn du Ironie findest, darfst du sie gerne behalten.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Sinn der Sache ? Ich zumindest sehe keine anderen Chance für die Ukrainer als den Feind so zu destabilisieren dass er das Kämpfen von selbst einstellt. Und genau das passiert doch gerade.
> 
> Dummheit unterstellte dir hier keiner, aber dein Motiv der Sorge nimmt dir wohl niemand ab und dafür sind ja kaum die Leute schuld. Sag doch einfach dass du für den Sieg der Russen im Osten bist, man sieht es doch ohnehin deutlich.



Sicher versuchen das die Ukrainer und das kritisieren ich nicht, aber ich befürchte das man viele Leben opfert, für politische Ziele, aber es am Ende sinnlos ist.
Grundsätzlich hat sich an der Situation nicht geändert, nur das die Ukraine Resourccen verpulvert.
Russland kann eskalieren und wenn sie der Ukraine den Stecker ziehen , was die übrigens auch mit der Krim machten, was passiert dann?

"Den Sieg für die Russen willst."
Hmm, ich bin da gespalten und warum ich in gewisser Sicht Verständnis habe, hängt mit 8 Hahren Krieg der Ukrainer gegen ihre " eigenen" Leute zusammen.
Das wäre anders gegangen. Dieser Krieg und was da läuft, ist eine Tragödie, weil da im Prinzip Familien gegeneinander kämpfen.
Russland und die Ukraine, hätten zusammen viel bessere Perspektiven.
Durch diesen Krieg, werden sie vielleicht nie wieder zusammenkommen und darüber werden sich sicher due freuen, die Maxima noch Benzin ins Feuer Gießen.

Poroschenko sagte das "ihre" Kinder in Kellern sitzen werden und Kinder als "Waffe" zu nutzen, ist unmoralisch.
Warum sollten sie in Kellern sitzen?

Weil er " Sie" bombardieren wollte?

Warum sind fie Ukrainer dagegen nicht aufgestanden?

Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. September 2022)

ich halte das zwar kaum für möglich... aber hey...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569413541467197442

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(kann da wer reinhören?)





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569413914831486976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"The information was provided by the spokesperson of Operational Command "South" Natalia Gumenyuk.  Apparently, the Russians want to be allowed to withdraw with their weapons intact."_


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland kann eskalieren und wenn sie der Ukraine den Stecker ziehen , was die übrigens auch mit der Krim machten, was passiert dann?


Mit dem 3. Armeekorps? 



> *Russian troops on the right bank of the Dnipro have started negotiating their surrender with Ukrainian forces*. Apparently, their logistics aren’t working after Ukraine hit the bridges on the Dnipro river and* they are quickly running out of ammo.*





Soviel also dann zur russischen Logistik, es hat also scheinbar nicht mal gereicht um 25k Soldaten mit ausreichend Munition zu versorgen.
Irgendwie fühlt man sich da ja gerade an Göring erinnert, der die 6te Armee in Stalingrad, mit ihren 300k Soldaten, komplett aus der Luft versorgen wollte, was noch eine Ecke schwieriger ist, als die Munition nur am Boden bis Cherson zu schaffen und dann über einen Fluss, ohne das dazwischen auch noch ein Feind hocken würde, der auf deine ein- und rausfliegenden Versorgungsflüge feuert.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei den Menschen.
> Ich sehe es schon so das die Russen schon beim Abzug waren. Zu lange Front, wenig Truppen, also Leben retten, Rest egal.
> Ich hatte doch eine Kolone gepostet, die endlos war. Genauso haben wir keine Ahnung wie sie angegriffen haben.
> Im Moment wird versucht Panik zu erzeugen, nur an vielen Bedingungen hat sich nicht geändert.


Wirlich, langsam finde ich so etwas nicht mehr witzig, weil ich fühle mich durch solche Posts verarscht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!
Ein *mechanisierter* Großverband der im Rücken des feindes 80km in verschiedene Richtungen vorrückt und innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen alle strategischen und taktischen Ziele erreicht, kann keine erheblichen Menschenverluste gehabt haben, denn dann müssten Haufenweise Fahrzeuge und Panzer der Ukrainischen Armee von Russen vernichtet worden sein, denn da sitzen diese Menschen drinne und fahren,  und sie hätten ihre Ziele nicht erreichen können, das ist zwingende Logik!
Bekomme das in deinen Kopf, entweder hat man riesige Verluste, dann wird man aufgehalten oder eben nicht, dann ist man sehr erfolgreich und eben ohne Verluste. Das war nur für Stunden ein Frontalangriff, mit sehr schnellen Durchbruch.
Das ist hier, als wenn man Jemanden das 1 x 1 erklären muss.

Und natürlich waren "die Russen schon auf dem geplanten Rückzug", anstatt Verstärkungen heranzuführen, z.B. das ominöse 3. Armeekorps, denn es ging ja um nichts anderes als die wichtigste Russische Nachschubroute überhaupt für den östlichen und nördlichen Donbass. Das ist halt die neue Art Krieg zu führen, oder eher zu versuchen andere für Dumm verkaufen zu wollen, wenn man behauptet, das war alles geplant.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die neue Art Krieg zu führen, oder eher zu versuchen andere für Dumm verkaufen zu wollen, wenn man behauptet, das war alles geplant



Charkiv wurde die ganze Zeit schon "Stiefmütterlich " behandelt und verbrauchte nur sinnlos Resouccen. 
Hier wurde doch von 40000 Ukrainern geschrieben, die angriffen?
Laut Russen waren da 6 BTG auf 100km, was damit so um die 4000 Mann wären.
Es wird von einem Kräfteverhältnis von 1:8 berichtet.

Warum da seine Leute verheizen ?
Deshalb glaube ich auch nicht an diese riesen Beutemassen.

Da überall jetzt von einer Offensive im Ostrn erzählt wird, wäre eine Verstärkung im Osten, bei einem wesentlich kleineren Kontingent , einfach nur dämlich.
Wirst mir aber sicher das Gegentril erklären, so im Stile von '300'?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2022)

Also hat es die russische Armee dann jetzt auch, mit Cherson, geschafft, in etwas über einer Woche, fast das gesamte Material für mindestens um die 35.000 Soldaten zu verlieren, zzgl. der Gestorbenen, Verwundeten und in Gefangenschaft gehenden Soldaten selbst.

Wie will Putin das noch, ohne allgemeine Einberufung ausgleichen, nur mit Anwerbungen für Vertragssoldaten?


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühlt man sich da ja gerade an Göring erinnert, der die 6te Armee in Stalingrad, *mit ihren 100k Soldaten*, komplett aus der Luft versorgen wollte, was noch eine Ecke schwieriger ist, als die Munition nur am Boden bis Cherson zu schaffen und dann über einen Fluss, ohne das dazwischen auch noch ein Feind hocken würde, der auf deine ein- und rausfliegenden Versorgungsflüge feuert.


Auch wenn Off Topic, aber100k sind in etwa in Gefangenschaft gegangen, als die 6. Armee eingekesselt wurde, befanden sich nahe zu 300k im Kessel, ich glaube 275k ist so etwa die offizielle Angabe.
In  Demjansk hat die Luftwaffe 100k über ~3  Monate wirklich versorgt bekommen.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher versuchen das die Ukrainer und das kritisieren ich nicht, aber ich befürchte das man viele Leben opfert, für politische Ziele, aber es am Ende sinnlos ist.


Und wieso willst du es dann nicht verinnerlichen dass die Ukrainer freiwillig ihr Leben für eine souveräne Ukraine riskieren ? Deine Sorge um Soldatenleben ist ein Vorwand der hier von jedem entlarvt wird, zudem würde er nichts ändern weil kein Ukrainer wichtiger ist als die Freiheit aller Ukrainer. Dafür wird gekämpft und gestorben. Hier eine Art Schuldmotiv der Verteidiger des Verteidigens wegen aufzubauen, ist doch lächerlich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat sich an der Situation nicht geändert, nur das die Ukraine Resourccen verpulvert.


Grundsätzlich hat sich geändert dass die Ukrainer jetzt die Initiative übernehmen und weitere Keile schlagen um den Süden bei Cherson von Donezk abzutrennen, womit die russische materielle Überlegenheit wegen praktisch Totalausfällen an Essensnachschub, bedeutungslos wär. Muss ja Spaß machen im russischen Winter, zwischen zwei Meeren eingekeilt zu sein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Den Sieg für die Russen willst."
> Hmm, ich bin da gespalten und warum ich in gewisser Sicht Verständnis habe, hängt mit 8 Hahren Krieg der Ukrainer gegen ihre " eigenen" Leute zusammen.
> Das wäre anders gegangen. Dieser Krieg und was da läuft, ist eine Tragödie, weil da im Prinzip Familien gegeneinander kämpfen.
> Russland und die Ukraine, hätten zusammen viel bessere Perspektiven.
> ...


Weiß ja nicht wie geschichtsbewandert du so bist, aber seitdem ich denken kann ist die Ukraine in einer Verteidigungslage gg den großen Bären. Erinnere mich da an Kloppereien im ukrainischen Parlament aus den 2000ern, als korupte Politiker dafür waren russisch im Osten zu gleichberechtigten Hauptsprache zu machen, und die Souverenität russischsprachiger Regionen so zu vergrößern dass dortige Ukrainer praktisch in einem anderen Land wärn. Dieser Staat war gänzlich russisches Protektoriat und kein Land. Die Ukraine will kkeine Perspektiven mit Moskau weil Russland keine hat. 

Sie werden nicht mehr zusammen kommen da gebe ich dir recht, und das ist eine Tragödie die ihres Gleichen sucht, niemandem anderen zu verdanken als El Presidente Putin.


----------



## Tschetan (12. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> dass die Ukrainer freiwillig ihr Leben für eine souveräne Ukraine riskieren ? Deine Sorge um Soldatenleben ist ein Vorwand der hier von jedem entlarvt wird, zudem würde er nichts ändern weil kein Ukrainer



Weil ich nicht glaube das sie das so gerne alle machen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> dass die Ukrainer jetzt die Initiative übernehmen



Wir werden sehen, zumindestens in den sozialen Medien, wo ganze Armeen kapitulieren.
Ich überlege gerade wie die Ukrainer Logistisch handeln werden, wenn die Russen jetzt, wie die Nato in Jugoslawien,  beginnt Stromfabriken und Brücken über den Dnepr zu bombardieren.
Im Moment besteht ein Problem mit dem Transport der Truppen von Charkiv in den Süden. Stehen jetzt alle erst einmal, warten und werden wohl, lt Liveupmap , bombardiert.
Solche Konzentrationen sieht man mit Satelliten und das Ziel treffen sie vom Kadpischen Meer aus.
Das ist jetzt Logik. 



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wie geschichtsbewandert du so bist, aber seitdem ich denken kann ist die Ukraine in einer Verteidigungslage



Ich denke besser als du und komischerweise entstanden ukrainische Staatlichkeiten, oft über Initiativen und militärische Hilfen aus dem Ausland.
Polen , zuletzt Pilsuldzki, war da ja auch unterwegs?
Laß doch die Russen einfach Russen sein in der Ukraine.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> die russische materielle Überlegenheit wegen praktisch Totalausfällen an



Mit dem Rückzug haben Sie Ihre Probleme ganz gut gelöst. Wenn die Ukrainer nicht in nächster Zeit bei Liman durchkommen, ist die Ecke den Fluß lang dicht. Die Russen können jetzt rochieren, ohne Flüsse und Brücken, dazu besitzen sie Eisenbahnen, Schiffe und ein Logistikzentrum in Rostow.
Mal sehen wann in der Ukraine wieder Züge fahren?
Das ist die Realität und Kriege werden mit Logistik entschieden.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit dem Rückzug haben Sie Ihre Probleme ganz gut gelöst.
> ...
> Das ist die Realität und Kriege werden mit Logistik entschieden.


Welche die russische Armee ja auch schon seit Monaten absolut "meisterlich" beherrscht, wie sie immer wieder zeigen, jüngst erst wieder bei Cherson und davor ja erst um Charkiw, wo man den für sie wichtigsten Knotenpunkt der Region verloren hat.

Nun dürfen sie "logistisch" alles oberhalb von Sentianivka im Süden, respektive die Linie über Storbilsk im Nordosten wieder per LKW, etwa zwischen 100 und 200km, zur Frontlinie transportieren, statt wie bisher meist nur zwischen etwa 30 und 50km (als man noch Kupiansk hatte).
Ganz zu schweigen natürlich auch noch davon, dass die Züge selbst, bis zu diesen Bahnhöfen, wieder länger als zuvor unterwegs sind...

Sehr schlaue Füchse da in der russischen Armee, mit deiner "Logistik" und "Frontverkürzung".


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sehr schlaue Füchse da in der russischen Armee, mit deiner "Logistik" und "Frontverkürzung".


Man hat echt das Gefühl, wenn man seine Posts ließt und dazu dann noch die Russische Staatspropaganda und mittlerweile das Geilste,die Statements des Russischen Oberkommandos, das die mit ihrer "Satire" den Krieg gewinnen wollen, weil wir uns vor lauter lachen, auf nichts anderes mehr konzentrieren können.
Im Grunde genommen, bei rationalen normalen Leuten, würde einem das keiner mehr glauben, so abgefahren ist diese Russische "Satire".


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man hat echt das Gefühl, wenn man seine Posts ließt und dazu dann noch die Russische Staatspropaganda und mittlerweile das Geilste,die Statements des Russischen Oberkommandos, das die mit ihrer "Satire" den Krieg gewinnen wollen, weil wir uns vor lauter lachen, auf nichts anderes mehr konzentrieren können.
> Im Grunde genommen, bei rationalen normalen Leuten, würde einem das keiner mehr glauben, so abgefahren ist diese Russische "Satire".



Warten wir doch einfach ab?
Warum haben die Russen bisher keine Brücken über den Dneper zerstört, oder Stromkraftwerke?
Was ist mit Internet,  Telefon?
Scheinbar nehmen sie jetzt weniger Rücksicht und heginnen " richtig" Krieg zu führen?
Begreifst du, das dies für uns alle keinen guten Aussichten sind?

Bisher jodelte die ukrainische Armee mit ihrer Eisenbahn durch das Land, konnte Schwerpunkte bilden, Vorräte transportieren. Vielleicht fällt das jetzt weg?
Panzer und andere Fahrzeuge benötigen Treibstoffe, Schmierstoffe, Ersatzteile usw.
Meinst du das dies alles mit LKWs transportiert werden kann?
Die brauchen auch Treibstoff und der kommt aus dem Ausland, womit?
Wenn dann noch die Brücken im Anus sind, wie bekommt man dann Nachschub in den Donbass?
Aber laß mal, alles Satire. 
Man kann den Gegner austrocknen, wenn man die Fähigkeiten besitzt.

Ich würde ja mal ne stichhaltige Gegenargumentation erwarten, aber das kommt nur von wenigen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Charkiw, wo man den für sie wichtigsten Knotenpunkt der Region verloren hat.



Wofür benötigte man ihn?
Um da ein paar Leute herumlungern zu lassen, bei einem Stadt, die man mit fiesen Kräften nicht erobern konnte.
Verschwendung von 4-5k Soldaten,  die sich vor 40k zurückgezogen haben.
Ihr seid in der irrigen Annahme, das der Krieg durch Geländegewinn entschieden wird.
Wenn die Ukrsine jetzt im Süden keinen Entscheidenden Durchbruch, Sieg einfährt, war alles eine riesige Verschwendung.
Laut russischen Medien sind 10k Tschetschenen angereist und weitere ausgebildete Freiwillige folgen bald.
Das wird eine riesige Prügelei. 
Schei....
Die waren mal ein Volk.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar nehmen sie jetzt weniger Rücksicht und heginnen " richtig" Krieg zu führen?
> Begreifst du, das dies für uns alle keinen guten Aussichten sind?


Hast du schon mal daran gedacht, das der "Westen" zum Teil auf Kriegswirtschaft umstellen kann und dann ALLES in die Ukraine liefert.
Und wie gut die Russen treffen wissen wir ja und die Ukraine hat bald sehr moderne Flugabwehrsystem.

Bei dir scheint im Kopf zu rotieren, das es Rohstoffe nur in Russland auf dieser Welt gibt und nicht auch woanders.
Bis jetzt hat der Westen , außer zusammenzustehen und Waffen aus Beständen zu liefern, rein gar nichts mobilisiert, wünsche dir lieber nicht, das die USA, Kanada, die EU, und die Asiatischen westlichen Staaten, mal wirklich mobilisieren.
Ich erinnere mal daran, wie sehr die Russen z.B. die Luftbrücke nach Berlin und die "westlichen" Möglichkeiten unterschätzt hat.
Hardball spielen können immer alle Seiten, das ist nicht nur einer Seite vorbehalten, der Westen wird die Ukraine unter keinen Umständen fallen lassen, die führenden Politiker, vielleicht außer Scholz, haben erkannt, was das langfristig für katastrophale Konsequenzen vor allen dingen für Europa und auch teilweise die USA hätte!


----------



## behemoth85 (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht glaube das sie das so gerne alle machen.


Nach 5 Monaten erfolgreichen Krieges gg einen Übergegner und gefühlt 2000 Berichten über den ukrainischen Kampfwillen, kommst du wie genau zu so einer Einschätzung ? Ich persönlich kaufe es dir nicht ab dass du tatsächlich am Glauben der Ukrainer zweifelst, das käm einer Verwirrung gleich. Dass ein Soldat in Friedenszeiten lieber Fussball spielt statt rumzuballern ist mir ansonsten klar, nur ist halt nicht Frieden, und zudem kämpfen sie ja eben ganu gegen diejenigen die sie zum Krieg zwingen. 
Nebenbei, wie schätzt du die Lage bei den Russen ein ? Dort hört man nur positive Hurras den ganzen Tag ? Oder eher Wladek wann kommen endlich unsere Kartoschkas ?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, zumindestens in den sozialen Medien, wo ganze Armeen kapitulieren.
> Ich überlege gerade wie die Ukrainer Logistisch handeln werden, wenn die Russen jetzt, wie die Nato in Jugoslawien,  beginnt Stromfabriken und Brücken über den Dnepr zu bombardieren.


Woher beziehen denn die russischen Soldaten Strom ? Wär das kein Schnitt ins Bein der eigenen Truppen ? Haben die Kraftwerke in der Ostukraine keinen Nutzen für die Russen, nichtmal als Notersatz ? Bin zwar jetzt nicht informiert über das Stromnetz der Ukraine aber so viel ich lese ist man hier sehr sicher und das erkennt man doch am Export. Wenn du dir aber so sicher damit bist wieso haben die Russen sie nicht längst zerstört ? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment besteht ein Problem mit dem Transport der Truppen von Charkiv in den Süden. Stehen jetzt alle erst einmal, warten und werden wohl, lt Liveupmap , bombardiert.
> Solche Konzentrationen sieht man mit Satelliten und das Ziel treffen sie vom Kadpischen Meer aus.
> Das ist jetzt Logik.


Der gesamte Vorstoß wird seit gestern bombardiert, und ist heute abend immernoch nicht abgerissen. Wie effizient sind die Russen im Aufhalten dieses Manövers ? Wir müssten uns auch einigen über welchen Abschnitt der Linie wir uns hier streiten. So viel ich weiß stellten die Russen erst heute früh, also satte 24h ca nach den Gebietsverlusten, erste dünne Verteidigungslinien im Hinterland. Und um mal noch was aus der realen Welt zu verraten: Unter Experten gilt es jetzt schon als sicher, dass der ukrainische Vorstoß auf Charkow so beispielslos gut war, dass er in den nächsten Dekaden Lehrstoff an sämtlichen Offiziersschulen sein dürfe. Aber klar, sie sind da nur mit kleinen Einheiten rein wa ? Bestimmt nur aus Lego, piu piu piu ..



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke besser als du und komischerweise entstanden ukrainische Staatlichkeiten, oft über Initiativen und militärische Hilfen aus dem Ausland.
> Polen , zuletzt Pilsuldzki, war da ja auch unterwegs?


Polens Überfall auf die Ukraine vor über 100 Jahren soll mich jetzt dazu bekehren gegen die Ukraine zu sein ?, oder wozu dieses Argument ? Falls du es noch nicht wusstest, aber als Lenin seine Männlein bis nach Berlin spazieren lassen wollte, wurden die Russen schon 1920 vor Warschau vernichtend geschlagen, und sie wurden durch Kompetenzen des polnischen Heeres besiegt, obwohl die Russen eine Übermacht stellten so wie jetzt. 100 Jahre, und die Landen zwischen Europa und Asien sind immernoch kein gutes Pflaster für den Russen. Ein uraltes polnisches Sprichwort über Russland lautet "Ein Bär der auf einer Ameise balanciert" 
Hat was zu heute oder ? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist die Realität und Kriege werden mit Logistik entschieden.


Kriege werden mit Logistik entschieden, und da bist du dir ganz sicher ja ? Ich würde sagen dass die Breite an Kompetenz eines Militärs auch nicht unbedingt zu unterschätzen ist. Gut nur dass die Russen Probleme mit beidem haben  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Laß doch die Russen einfach Russen sein in der Ukraine.


Sind sie doch. Ihnen wird ein Gewehr in die Hand gedrückt und dann dürfen sie voller Stolz im Herzen als Kanonenfutter für ihr Vaterland sterben. Russland ist dort wo Russen leben wa ? Genau..


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wofür benötigte man ihn?
> Um da ein paar Leute herumlungern zu lassen, bei einem Stadt, die man mit fiesen Kräften nicht erobern konnte.


Ich hab dir genau geschrieben wofür, aber wenn du das einfach nicht wahr haben willst, weil es nicht in deine zementierte Blase passt, bitte...
Auch einen Tschetan wird die Realität an irgendwann einen Punkt in seiner Blase zwangsläufig einholen, wenn nicht heute dann halt morgen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kriege werden mit Logistik entschieden, und da bist du dir ganz sicher ja ? Ich würde sagen dass die Breite an Kompetenz eines Militärs auch nicht unbedingt zu unterschätzen ist. Gut nur dass die Russen Probleme mit beidem haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es stimmt schon, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, am Ende ist hohe Kompetenz zwar gut, aber Quanität ist halt auch ausreichend, wenn die Logistik passt und die Kompetenz nicht komplett im Keller hängt.

Beispiele dafür findest du in der jüngeren Geschichte immer wieder, ob bei Napoleon, der qualitativ lange die Oberhand hatte, aber langfristig quantitativ unterlag und wo ihm seine Qualität und Kompetenz in Russland wenig nutzte, weil die Logistik nicht stimmte.
Oder dem amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg, wo die Südstaaten zwar qualitativ lange durchaus besser dastanden, ganz am Anfang auch logistisch, aber quantiativ und später auch logistisch einfach gegenüber den Nordstaaten, über die lange Distanz, verloren.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, am Ende ist hohe Kompetenz zwar gut, aber Quanität ist halt auch ausreichend, wenn die Logistik passt und die Kompetenz nicht komplett im Keller hängt.
> 
> Beispiele dafür findest du in der jüngeren Geschichte immer wieder, ob bei Napoleon, der Qualitativ lange die Oberhand hatte, aber langfristig quantitativ unterlag und wo ihm seine Qualität in Russland wenig nutzte, weil die Logistik nicht stimmte.
> Oder dem amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg, wo die Südstaaten zwar qualitativ lange durchaus besser dastanden, ganz am Anfang auch logistisch, aber quantiativ und später auch logistisch einfach von den Nordstaaten über die lange Distanz ausgbootet wurden.


Naja, Napoleon kam ja nicht grad mit nem Bahnticket bis nach Russland, sondern kämpfend. Ausnahmen bestätigen eben die Regel finde ich und bei ausreichender Logistik können die Fähigkeiten auf dem Feld sehr wohl entscheidend sein. Im 2.WK zB sind sehr viele Durchbrüche iwelchen ausländischen Corps unter fremder Flagge nur desswegen zu verdanken weil sie mehr aushielten, einfach besser kämpften so dass reguläre Soldaten bei dem Anblick nur den Kopf schüttelten.

Bezogen auf einen langjährigen Krieg sinken die Chancen des Unterlegenen, keine Frage. Aber, wenn man die Fähigkeiten besitzt den Krieg vlt eben nicht langwierig zu gestalten, sinken die Chancen für die Übermacht doch ebenfalls. Wie oft blamierten sich die Ammis oder Russen im letzten Jahrhundert in Kriegen ?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Scholz zögert damit Kampf - und Schützenpanzer an/in die Ukraine zu liefern.
Angeblich damit die Lage nicht eskaliert und Putin keinen Grund hat.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: es wurden bereits Haubitzen und Raketenwerfer geliefert.
Was macht es das da noch für einen Unterschied?
Wenn Putin einen Grund für eine direkte Einmischung sehen will sieht er den eh.

Hier noch etwas zu der Offensive der ukrainischen Armee aus amerikanischer Sicht:



> US-Außenminister Antony Blinken bescheinigte den ukrainischen Streitkräften bei ihrer Gegenoffensive »bedeutende Fortschritte«. »Ihr Vorgehen war sehr systematisch geplant und wurde natürlich von den Vereinigten Staaten und vielen anderen Ländern unterstützt, um sicherzustellen, dass die Ukraine über die Ausrüstung verfügt, die sie zur Durchführung dieser Gegenoffensive benötigt«, sagte Blinken auf einer Pressekonferenz in Mexiko. Die ukrainische Offensive gegen die russischen Streitkräfte befinde sich noch im Anfangsstadium, es seien aber bereits bedeutende Fortschritte erzielt worden. Angesichts der Verluste, die Russland erlitten habe, kann und sollte Russland dem Ganzen ein Ende setzen.


Quelle: news-zum-russland-ukraine-krieg-das-geschah-in-der-nacht-zu-dienstag-13-september

Und gerade deswegen, damit ihre Gegenoffensive weiterhin erfolgreich ist, brauchen sie auch schwere Kampfpanzer.

Selbst Anton Hofreiter von den Grünen plädiert dafür.


18 russischen Lokalpolitiker fordern übrigens den Rücktritt von Putin:



> Es sind nur einzelne Stimmen und sicher kein Anzeichen eines Umsturzes. Dennoch ist bemerkenswert, wie sich Abgeordnete in Moskau und St. Petersburg an die Öffentlichkeit wagen. Manche verlangen gar einen Hochverratsprozess.
> 
> Eine Gruppe von 18 Abgeordneten auf kommunaler Ebene in den Stadträten von Moskau und St. Petersburg fordert, dass der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin zurücktreten soll. Manche Abgeordnete gehen noch weiter und fordern, Putin solle wegen Hochverrats angeklagt werden. Über diesen ungewöhnlichen Schritt berichten verschiedene Medien.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russische Lokalpolitiker verlangen Putins Rücktritt

Leider aber noch viel zu wenig. Putin wird die einfach verhaften lassen und wegsperren.


----------



## Tekkla (13. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> also ich sehe den noch fliegen, aber eventuell sollte ich die Lupe holen


Ich sehe da auch nur Düppel, die den Rauch verursachen. Der Jet ist schon längst weg.

Aber mal was anderes, was zwar eine andere Region aber dennoch mMn eine unmittelbare Folge der Schwäche der russischen Armee in UKR ist: Aserbaidschan greift Armenien an. Und da nicht nur irgendwie Teile in Berg-Karabach, sondern das armenische Kernland.

Das sind für mich weitere Anzeichen dafür, dass die putinsche Welt tatsächlich zu bröckeln beginnt. Dieser Krieg gegen die Ukraine wird für Russland immer mehr zu einem vollumfänglichen Desaster.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Angeblich damit die Lage nicht eskaliert und Putin keinen Grund hat.


Ja man kann diesen Blödsinn aus der Bundesregierung wirklich nicht mehr hören.

Ich hatte es schon mal geschrieben und kann es nur immer wieder schreiben, die UDSSR hat an den Vietkong und Nord-Vietnam, während des Vietnam-Krieges, auch absolut alles geliefert, vom Sturmgewehr, über Luftabwehr, bis hin zu Kampfpanzern und modernen Kampfflugzeugen und das obwohl die USA dort, ebenso wie Russland heute in der Ukraine, direkt als Kriegspartei in diesen Krieg inbolviert waren.

Hat das einen 3ten Weltkrieg ausgelöst?
Ich wüsste nicht.

Scholz und diese ganzen Lobbyzefressenen Politikstreuße sollten sich daher lieber endlich mal ein paar Eier wachsen lassen und Putin, wenn Russland das nächste mal von einem "Dritten Weltkrieg" anfängt zu reden und der Verwerflichkeit westlicher Waffenlieferungen, an Vietnam erinnern, statt jedes mal aufs Neue diesen Affenzirkus aufzuführen, sobald es wieder um Waffen für die Ukraine geht!

Wenn Putin nicht will, das seine Armee in der Ukraine mit westlichen Waffen beschossen wird, dann soll er sich verdammt nochmal endlich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, wo er einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat und niemand anders sonst!

Ansonsten sollen sie endlich mal, ohne dieses ewige Gehader und die dadurch entstehende zichfache Verspätung, die Waffen liefern, welche die Ukraine braucht, um den russischen Soldaten schnellstmöglich Beine zu machen, ihren Weg zurück über die Grenze zu finden!

Und wenn Putin doch an irgend einem Punkt anfängt mit Atomwaffen zu schießen, weil er einen Kurzschluss im Kopf bekommt, dann sind daran sicherlich nicht westliche Waffenlieferungen, für die Ukraine, der Schuldige, sondern russischer Wahnsinn!

Punkt!



> 18 russischen Lokalpolitiker fordern übrigens den Rücktritt von Putin.



Na wenn das mal nicht 18 neue "plötzliche" und "unerwartete" "Fensterstürze" und "Garagensuizide" gibt.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht glaube das sie das so gerne alle machen.


Wenn sechs Monate erfolgreiche Verteidigung gegen einen (angeblich) haushoch überlegenen Gegner, die in einer erfolgreiche Offensive kulminiert, die Leistung lustloser ukrainer Soldaten sein sollte, stünde es um die russischen Streitkräfte allerdings noch schlechter, als bisher angenommen.

Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn die ukrainischen Streitkräfte plötzlich Motivation entwickeln sollten! 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit dem Rückzug haben Sie Ihre Probleme ganz gut gelöst. Wenn die Ukrainer nicht in nächster Zeit bei Liman durchkommen, ist die Ecke den Fluß lang dicht. Die Russen können jetzt rochieren, ohne Flüsse und Brücken, dazu besitzen sie Eisenbahnen, Schiffe und ein Logistikzentrum in Rostow.


Hast du dabei auch berücksichtigt, dass die Ukrainer jetzt die weitreichenden Waffensysteme in die kontrollierten Gebiete nachziehen und bis wohin diese aus ihrer neuen Position zulangen können?


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scholz und diese ganzen Lobbyzefressenen Politikstreuße sollten sich daher lieber endlich mal ein paar Eier wachsen lassen und Putin, wenn Russland das nächste mal von einem "Dritten Weltkrieg" anfängt zu reden und der Verwerflichkeit westlicher Waffenlieferungen, an Vietnam erinnern, statt jedes mal aufs Neue diesen Affenzirkus aufzuführen, sobald es wieder um Waffen für die Ukraine geht!


Ja die brauchen mehr Eier und sollten weniger rumeiern.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn Putin nicht will, das seine Armee er in der Ukraine mit westlichen Waffen beschossen wird, dann soll er sich verdammt nochmal endlich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, wo er einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat und niemand anders sonst!


Sehe ich auch so.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal nicht 18 neue "plötzliche" und "unerwartete" "Fensterstürze" und "Garagensuizide" gibt.


Ich glaube das wäre zu offensichtlich-willkürlich. Eher  kommen die ins Arbeitslager. Das grenzt zwar auch an Willkür aber ist nicht ganz so drastisch.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn die ukrainischen Streitkräfte plötzlich Motivation entwickeln sollten!


Die haben eigentlich schon von Anfang an Motivation. Die brauchen jetzt nur noch mehr und bessere Waffen.
U.a. Kampfpanzer.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wäre zu offensichtlich-willkürlich. Eher  kommen die ins Arbeitslager. Das grenzt zwar auch an Willkür aber ist nicht ganz so drastisch.



Noch auffälliger als 10 tote Topmanager, aus der russischen Wirtschaft, welche die letzten 8 Monate auf solche Arten gestorben sind, weil sie Putins Krieg in der Ukraine kritisiert haben?

Wie soll das bitte noch gehen?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Scholz zögert damit Kampf - und Schützenpanzer an/in die Ukraine zu liefern.
> Angeblich damit die Lage nicht eskaliert und Putin keinen Grund hat.


Warum immer Scholz, Scholz, Scholz?

Absolut niemand auf dem ganzen Planeten hat Kampf und Schützenpanzer westlicher Bauart geliefert. Niemand.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum immer Scholz, Scholz, Scholz?


Weil er der Bundeskanzler ist und hier in der Koalition scheinbar das letzte Wort hat.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Absolut niemand auf dem ganzen Planeten hat Kampf und Schützenpanzer westlicher Bauart geliefert. Niemand.


Aber Raketenwerfer und Haubitzen. Wo ist da der große Unterschied?
Die Raketenwerfer haben sogar noch deutlich höhere Reichweiten als ein Kampfpanzer.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Absolut niemand auf dem ganzen Planeten hat Kampf und Schützenpanzer westlicher Bauart geliefert. Niemand.


Welchen Unterschied macht es noch ob sie nun aus westlicher Produktion kommen würden?
Schließlich hat man durchaus schon Kampfpanzer und Schützenpanzer an die Urkaine geliefert, ebenso wie Hubschrauber und Fluzeuge, nur halt bisher sowjetischer Bauart.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sechs Monate erfolgreiche Verteidigung gegen einen (angeblich) haushoch überlegenen Gegner, die in einer erfolgreiche Offensive kulminiert, die Leistung lustloser ukrainer Soldaten sein sollte, stünde es um die russischen Streitkräfte allerdings noch schlechter, als bisher angenommen.
> 
> 
> Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn die ukrainischen Streitkräfte plötzlich Motivation entwickeln sollten!



Und wenn die bisherigen Leistungen der Russen die waren, wenn sie motiviert sind, will ich gar nicht wissen wie sie aussehen werden, wenn die Motivation nachlässt.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Scholz zögert damit Kampf - und Schützenpanzer an/in die Ukraine zu liefern.
> Angeblich damit die Lage nicht eskaliert und Putin keinen Grund hat.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: es wurden bereits Haubitzen und Raketenwerfer geliefert.
> Was macht es das da noch für einen Unterschied?
> Wenn Putin einen Grund für eine direkte Einmischung sehen will sieht er den eh.


Das ist relativ einfach.
Sowohl bei Himmars wie auch der Panzerhaubitze, die in einiger Entfernung zur Front operieren, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kriegsbeute relativ gering.
Darüber hinaus verfügt Russland derzeit weder das Wissen noch die Produktionseinrichtungen, um z. B. die Panzerhaubitze nachbauen zu können.
Das sieht in Bezug auf Leo oder Abrams schon anders aus.
Z. B. die westlichen Selbstausrichtungssysteme der BK sind deutlich besser, aber für russische Ingenieure u. U. nachbaubar, da diese was Ähnliches bei ihren Panzern auch schon einsetzen.
Dies sehe ich als Hauptgrund dafür an, dass bis Dato weder ein Abrams, noch ein Challenger noch ein Leo noch ein Leclerc an der Front aufgetaucht ist.
Es ist also nicht nur Scholz, der zögert.
Da nehme ich ihm das durchaus ab, dass er Waffenlieferungen nur "in enger Abstimmung" genehmigt.


Edit:
Ich lieebe den britischen Geheimdienst...

aus nTV
+++ 09:40 London: Prestigeträchtige Einheit Russlands zieht sich geschwächt zurück +++​Nach Einschätzung britischer Geheimdienste musste sich im Rahmen der ukrainischen Gegenoffensive eine der prestigeträchtigsten Einheiten der russischen Armee zurückziehen. Aus dem weitgehend rückeroberten Gebiet Charkiw seien Teile der Ersten Gardepanzerarmee abgezogen, nachdem sie bereits in der Anfangsphase des Krieges schwere Verluste erlitten hatte. Davon hatte sie sich offensichtlich seither nicht mehr erholt und war deshalb in der vergangenen Woche schnell unter Druck geraten. Im Fall eines Krieges gegen die Nato sei eigentlich vorgesehen, dass die Erste Gardepanzerarmee eine führende Rolle übernehme. Durch die Verluste sei die konventionelle Kampfstärke Russlands gegen die Nato jedoch deutlich geschwächt. Es werde Jahre dauern, um diese wieder aufzubauen, hieß es von den Briten


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist relativ einfach.
> Sowohl bei Himmars wie auch der Panzerhaubitze, die in einiger Entfernung zur Front operieren, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Kriegsbeute relativ gering.
> Darüber hinaus verfügt Russland derzeit weder das Wissen noch die Produktionseinrichtungen, um z. B. die Panzerhaubitze nachbauen zu können.
> Das sieht in Bezug auf Leo oder Abrams schon anders aus.
> ...


Solche Gründe könnte man sicherlich als Argumentationsbasis sehen, warum bis dato keine Leopard 2 und M1 geliefert werden.
Auf der anderen Seite, kann es aber nicht der Grund dafür sein, warum nicht zumindest M60 und Leopard 1a5 geliefert werden.
Die sind schon lange technisch überhohlt, aber immer noch aktuell hilfreich genug, um in die Ukraine geliefert zu werden.

Und darüber hinaus möchte ich bzgl M1 mal zu bedenken geben, man hat doch in den Irak auch M1 Abrams geliefert (wenn auch nur Exportausführungen), die über Syrien (IS) und dann Assad, oder Irak über Iran, auch schon in die Hände von Russland gelangt sein dürften, so man sie dort haben wollte.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welchen Unterschied macht es noch ob sie nun aus westlicher Produktion kommen würden?


Kampfwert


compisucher schrieb:


> Das sieht in Bezug auf Leo oder Abrams schon anders aus.


Aber nicht bei Leo 2A4 und Co, das ist 80er Technik


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kampfwert



Wollte man das dieses Argument noch irgendwie zieht, hätte man auch keine MARS, HIMARS und PzH 2000 liefern dürfen.
Deren Kampfwert ist auch um ein vielfaches höher als GRAD, oder der von der 2S3 und selbst teilweise noch von 2S19, so nicht stark modernisierte Varianten der letzten Jahre. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Leo 2A4 und Co, das ist 80er Technik


Eben, oder Leopard 1a5 und M60.

An dem Punkt möchte ich auch noch mal auf meinen Punkt hinweisen, für den Fall das er sonst untergeht:



> Und darüber hinaus möchte ich bzgl M1 mal zu bedenken geban, man hat doch in den Irak auch M1 Abrams geliefert (wenn auch nur Exportausführungen), die über Syrien (IS) und dann Assad, oder Irak über Iran, auch schon in die Hände von Russland gelangt sein dürften, so man sie dort haben wollte.



Die irakischen M1 sind auch deutlich neuer, auch wenn nur amerikanische Exportversionen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wollte man das dieses Argument noch irgendwie zieht, hätte man auch keine MARS, HIMARS und PzH 2000 liefern dürfen.
> Deren Kampfwert ist auch um ein vielfaches höher als GRAD, oder der von der 2S3 und selbst teilweise noch von 2S19, so nicht stark modernisierte Varianten der letzten Jahre.


Darum geht es doch, du hast gefragt was der Unterschied zwischen den Sowjetpanzern (die geliefert wurden) und den westlichen Panzern sei. Der Kampfwert.
Aber SPD Bashing ist in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass niemand liefert zu einfach.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch, du hast gefragt was der Unterschied zwischen den Sowjetpanzern (die geliefert wurden) und den westlichen Panzern sei. Der Kampfwert.


Ja, aber auch  schon in dem Post nach compisucher geschrieben, das dies in jeden Fall nicht für M60 und Leopard 1 gelten kann, diese aber immer noch eine Hilfe für die Ukraine darstellen würden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber SPD Bashing ist in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass niemand liefert zu einfach.


Ich sehe da auch nicht nur die SPD als schuldigen.
Wenn dann ist es am Ende eine Entscheidung, welche die gesamte Bundesregierung trägt, also auch Grüne und FDP.
Entsprechend, ich sehe die Versäumnisse, anders als vielleicht andere, entsprechend auch ehr bei der gesamten Bundesregierung und damit keine Panzer zu liefern, weil alle anderen ja auch keine liefern, macht man es sich in meinen Augen auch eben einfach in der Bundesregierung viel zu leicht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch nicht nur die SPD als schuldigen.
> Wenn dann ist es am Ende eine Entscheidung, welche die gesamte Bundesregierung trägt, also auch Grüne und FDP.


Damit ist aber immer noch offen warum niemand auf der ganzen Welt das Zeug liefert.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569602291824562176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solche Gründe könnte man sicherlich als Argumentationsbasis sehen, warum bis dato keine Leopard 2 und M1 geliefert werden.
> Auf der anderen Seite, kann es aber nicht der Grund dafür sein, warum nicht zumindest M60 und Leopard 1a5 geliefert werden.
> Die sind schon langetechnisch überhohlt, aber immer noch aktuell hilfreich genug, um in die Ukraine geliefert zu werden.
> 
> Und darüber hinaus möchte ich bzgl M1 mal zu bedenken geban, man hat doch in den Irak auch M1 Abrams geliefert (wenn auch nur Exportausführungen), die über Syrien (IS) und dann Assad auch schon in die Hände von Russland gelangt sein dürften, so man sie dort haben wollte.


Die Gedankenwindungen der Geheimdienste sind manchmal nicht nachvollziehbar...
Alle Indizien sprechen dafür, dass es hier übergeordnet um Vermeidung von Technotransfer geht.
Und klar, hat jede Seite schon entsprechende Modelle im Aufklärungsbunker.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

Forbes:

_"Die russische Armee verliert jeden Tag mindestens ein Bataillon an Fahrzeugen und Männern, da die ukrainischen Gegenoffensiven die russischen Gebietsgewinne in der Ost- und Südukraine zurückdrängen."_









						The Russian Army Is Losing A Battalion Every Day As Ukrainian Counterattacks Accelerate
					

The Russian army is losing at least a battalion’s worth of vehicles and men a day as twin Ukrainian counteroffensives roll back Russian territorial gains in eastern and southern Ukraine. That’s hundreds of casualties and scores of vehicle write-offs every day.




					www.forbes.com
				




kam gestern nicht die Frage nach dem 3.? tadaa:
_"...Recruitment fell short of goals, but the Russian army did manage to form the new 3rd Army Corps with 10,000 or more troops and hundreds of T-80 and T-90 tanks and BMP-3 fighting vehicles. The 3rd AC raced into northeast Ukraine last week—and immediately suffered heavy losses, essentially resetting the Kremlin’s reset effort."_


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> kam gestern nicht die Frage nach dem 3.? tadaa:


Nicht wirklich.
Es ist hier inzwischen ehr sowas wie ein "running gag", da ein gewisser User immer wieder in der Vergangenheit meinte, dass es mit dem eintreffen des 3ten dann endgültig düster für die Ukraine aussehen würde.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

mir schon klar, das. 

wie es aussieht, ziehen es viele aus den zuletzt aufgeriebenen Einheiten vor, nach Hause zu gehen.
(vielleicht ergibt die meldung ja sinn, wenn man die (angebliche) Autoschlange aus Belgorod heraus,
die heute früh mal zu sehen war ernst nehmen kann.)




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569604822558449665

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch ziemlich krass. 

warum sowas hier nicht gehen dürfen soll, frag ich mich. ich hab fast den kaffee ausgespuckt!


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Oha, argumentativer Gamechanger...   
Mit wem genau stimmt dann Scholz was ab?

aus nTV:
+++ 11:31 Botschaft widerspricht Scholz: USA lassen Deutschland bei Waffenlieferungen freie Hand +++​Die USA lassen Deutschland freie Hand bei der Lieferung von Waffen an die Ukraine. "Wir wissen die militärische Unterstützung Deutschlands für die Ukraine zu schätzen und werden uns weiterhin eng mit Berlin abstimmen", heißt es in einem Tweet der US-Botschaft in Berlin. "Die Entscheidung über die Art der Hilfen liegt letztlich bei jedem Land selbst." Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz lehnt es bislang ab, der Ukraine die gewünschten Kampf- und Schützenpanzer zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit der Begründung, dass es keine Alleingänge Deutschlands geben werde.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

dem fehlt halt testosteron...


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> dem fehlt halt testosteron...


Ist das der reziproke Begriff für Schlaftablette?


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

*+++ 13:53 "Sie sind alle weggelaufen": Russen verlassen Orte in Luhansk +++*
Nach ihrer Niederlage in der Region bei Charkiw ziehen sich Russlands Truppen ukrainischen Angaben zufolge auch aus ersten Orten im Nachbargebiet Luhansk zurück. "Heute ist (die Kleinstadt) Kreminna völlig leer", sagte der ukrainische Militärgouverneur von Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj. "Es gibt keine Polizei, keine Kommandantur, keine Staatsanwaltschaft - es gibt niemanden mehr, sie sind alle weggelaufen."









						+++ 14:23 Ukraine "hat eine Art Zwickmühle aufgebaut" +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




es war heute auch schon zu lesen, die russen würden keine neuen einheiten mehr schicken. was da los?


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum immer Scholz, Scholz, Scholz?
> 
> Absolut niemand auf dem ganzen Planeten hat Kampf und Schützenpanzer westlicher Bauart geliefert. Niemand.


Mama alle anderen dürfen das aber auch!
Mama alle anderen müssen das nicht tun!

Sind wir hier auf Grundschule Niveau?
Wir sind ein eigenständiges Land und können
1. eigenständig, über unsere Marder und z.B. Leopard 1 A5 bei der Industrie entscheiden
2. Nicht andere Europäische Staaten daran *hindern* keine Leopard 2 (A4) zu liefern in dem Deutschland die Ausfuhr *verbietet*


Sparanus schrieb:


> Kampfwert


Du willst also hier behaupten, das der Leopard 1 A5 einen messbar höheren Kampfwert hat, als der PT 91 von Polen (über 200 geliefert), woran machst du das fest?
 Der Marder als auch Leopard 1 A5 sind 60er-70er Jahre Technik etwas Kampfwertgesteigert, das ist also jetzt der Unterschied? Wirklich dein ernst?
Der Leopard 2 A4 ist auch 80er Jahre Technik, und unterscheidet sich massiv von A5, A6, A7!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber SPD Bashing ist in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass niemand liefert zu einfach.


Nein ist es nicht, es gibt Erklärungen dafür, hier werden einige genannt, auch warum andere nicht liefern (können)!
Insoweit ist das Bashing gerechtfertigt. Ab 3:39min.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AhLBk3Q1CU:329

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mama alle anderen dürfen das aber auch!
> Mama alle anderen müssen das nicht tun!
> 
> Sind wir hier auf Grundschule Niveau?
> ...


Vor allen, erst quatscht man dann groß "eine Vorreiterrolle in Europa, bei Waffenlieferungen übernehmen zu wollen", nur um dann jetzt wieder quasi einen Rückzieher zu machen und wild gestikulierend zu sagern "ne, Alleingänge wollen wir aber nicht machen, das geht nur in enger Abstimmung".

Was soll, das, außer Deutschland nach Außen wie einen Verein voller politischer Kasper und Narren dastehen zu lassen...

Vor allen auch wo selbst die USA nochmal ausdrücklich betont haben, dass Deutschland alleine entscheidet wieviel und was es liefern möchte und es dafür nicht der USA, oder anderer bedarf.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vor allen, erst quatscht man dann groß "eine Vorreiterrolle in Europa, bei Waffenlieferungen übernehmen zu wollen", nur um dann jetzt wieder quasi einen Rückzieher zu machen und wild gestikulierend zu sagern "ne, Alleingänge wollen wir aber nicht machen, das geht nur in enger Abstimmung".
> Was soll, das, außer Deutschland nach Außen wie einen Verein voller Kasper und Narren dastehen zu lassen...


Ja das war überaus peinlich (Führungsrolle zu -> äh nein, wir machen nur was die anderen auch machen) und wird das negative Bild von Frau Lamprecht nur weiter verstärken, abgesehen von den Panzerlieferungen an die Ukraine, ist diese Frau sowieso heillos überforderd mit ihrem Job.
Das einzig positive ist, das eine ausgemachte SPD Linke und eher Pazifistin (Mützenich Lager), nun eine Rede über eine deutsche "militärische" Führungsrolle in Europa hält. Das war es dann aber auch schon.

Edit:
Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwierig ist, zumindestens das gesammte Zeug das bei der Industrie noch steht, Leopard 1 A5, Marder, Gepard, ausnahmslos nach Wiederaufbereitung an die Ukraine zu schicken.
Auch kann ich mir vorstellen mt der Ukraine soweit einen "Ringtausch" bei der PZH 2000 einzugehen, das so lange die Ausbildung der BW an der PZH 2000 nicht gefährdet ist, ihnen diese Anzahl im Tausch zu den neugebauten zur Verfügung zu stellen, finanziell wird man sich da sicher einig.
Das sind alles Dinge die man inklusive Ausbildung, sofort einleiten kann und eigentlich auch muss.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Mutmaßlich ist das alles ganz einfach erklärbar.

Lamprecht hat tief in einem Bundeswehr-Altlager noch zwei flugfähige Hanebus gefunden - die mit dem Vrill-Antrieb und Schlonz - äh-Scholz wartet "in Abstimmung mit den Verbündeten" auf die Freigabe des letzten Treibstoff-Kanisters an "Brumm-Schweres_Wasser-Öl" von Biden.
Dann aber geht die Post da drüben ab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen Erklärungen wären doch hanebüchen, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sind wir hier auf Grundschule Niveau?
> Wir sind ein eigenständiges Land und können


Das ist nicht der Punkt


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Leopard 2 A4 ist auch 80er Jahre Technik, und unterscheidet sich massiv von A5, A6, A7!


Das ist mit bewusst, aber er hat eine massiv stärkere KwK als der 1er und eine massiv bessere Panzerung.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, es gibt Erklärungen dafür, hier werden einige genannt, auch warum andere nicht liefern (können)!


Ich möchte gerne eine Quelle dazu, dass die USA keine M1 liefern können. Er sagt das, aber er sagt nicht woher er das genau weiß, das ist wissenschaftlich unbefriedigend.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vor allen, erst quatscht man dann groß "eine Vorreiterrolle in Europa, bei Waffenlieferungen übernehmen zu wollen",


Wir liefern mehr als alle anderen EU Staaten.








						Fact Sheet On German Military Aid To Ukraine
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch kann ich mir vorstellen mt der Ukraine soweit einen "Ringtausch" bei der PZH 2000 einzugehen, das so lange die Ausbildung der BW an der PZH 2000 nicht gefährdet ist


Vor der Lieferung der Panzerhaubitzen an die Ukraine hatte die Bundeswehr einen Klarstand an Panzerhaubitzen von unter 50%. Waren mWn. 41 von 108 Stück. 
Das heißt ganz klar: Die Ausbildung war schon vor der Abgabe ein Problem.
Und jetzt kannst du wieder über Lambrecht meckern, aber:
Das hat sie von CDU/CSU Ministern so übernommen.
Und wenn man die Verzögerung von manchen Neubeschaffungen durchaus auch der SPD anlasten kann,
dafür, dass das Gerät so einen schlechten Klarstand hat ist ganz allein die Schuld von CDU/CSU Ministern.
@hoffgang schrieb bereits was dazu.

Zu deutschen Panzern finde ich den Kommentar von Herrn Gressel auch wieder sehr witzig, er sagt ja, dass keine
M1 an die Ukraine gehen können weil alle neuen grade an das polnische Militär gehen.
Deutschland hat 2017 auch grob 100 Leo 2 für die Bundeswehr bestellt die seit diesem Jahr geliefert werden,
ergo trifft den Leo 2 das selbe Argument wie den M1.

*Ergo*
Wir können nur vermuten was der Grund ist, aber ein Grund der geopolitisch Sinn macht ist, dass man die Russen
schwächen will. Dieser Artilleriekrieg den die Ukraine gewinnt bedeutet, dass Russland mehr Mann und Material verliert als wenn man die Russen im Bewegungskrieg aus dem Land wirft.
Ein längerer Krieg schwächt die Russen deutlich mehr als ein kurzer Krieg.

Das wäre sehr zynisch, ergibt aber Sinn.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

@Sparanus

Alles Scheinargumente!
Ich weiß aus erster Hand, was Klarstand bei der BW bedeutet, auch eine PZH 2000 deren linker Blinker nicht funktioniert, kommt aus dem Klarstand. Also erzähle mir keine Märchen!
Außerdem gehst du schön geschickt nicht auf die Leopard 1 A5, Marder und restlichen Gepard bei der Industrie ein, darüber hinaus steht auch das Ausfuhrverbot der Bundesregierung zum Leopard 2 A4, die andere europäische Staaten liefern wollen, mehr als zur Debatte.
In erster Linie das Kanzleramt und das Verteidigungsministerium geben ein eklatant schlechtes Bild zu diesen Themenschwerpunkten ab, soweit das man sich fragen kann, auf welcher Seite sie eingentlich stehen?!


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein längerer Krieg schwächt die Russen deutlich mehr als ein kurzer Krieg.
> Das wäre sehr zynisch, ergibt aber Sinn.


Klingt verblüffend logisch...


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @hoffgang schrieb bereits was dazu.


Bitte Link dazu, anscheinend hab ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------



## MySound (13. September 2022)

Frage eines "Außenstehenden":
Hat denn der Wladimirowitsch schon verlauten lassen wann Russland "richtig" anfängt mit Krieg?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus erster Hand, was Klarstand bei der BW bedeutet, auch eine PZH 2000 deren linker Blinker nicht funktioniert, kommt aus dem Klarstand. Also erzähle mir keine Märchen!


Was da konkret fehlt kann und (wenn ich es könnte, dürfte) ich dir nicht sagen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem gehst du schön geschickt nicht auf die Leopard 1 A5, Marder


Das letzte was ich zum Marder gelesen hatte war, dass die Industrie 6 Stück fertig hatte.


Don-71 schrieb:


> und restlichen Gepard ein,


Da hieß es letztens, dass diese kommen sollen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> darüber hinaus steht auch das Aufuhrverbot der Bundesregierung zum Leopard 2 A4, die andere europäische Staaten liefern wollen, mehr als zur Debatte.


Dafür bitte eine Quelle.
Zu Spanien hab ich das:








						Keine Leopard-2-Panzer für Kiew aus Spanien – darum scheiterte der Deal
					

Madrid wollte 40 Leopard 2 für Kiew spenden, nun wird die Offerte abgeräumt. Hat die Bundesregierung die Lieferung torpediert oder sind die alten Panzer einfach nur noch Schrott?




					www.stern.de
				





> Blickt man auf die spanische Offerte, fällt auf, dass Madrid von Anfang nicht vorhatte, irgendetwas von Wert abzugeben. Aktive Panzer des spanischen Heeres standen nicht zur Debatte, anders also als bei polnischen T-72. Für Madrid haben die ausrangierten Leos nur noch Schrottwert, vielleicht wurden sie auch als Teilespender verwendet. Die fraglichen Panzer wurden bereits 2008 von der Armee in einem Militärstützpunkt in Saragossa eingelagert. Zwischendurch wollte man sie zu Bergepanzern umbauen, gab das Vorhaben aber auf. Vor Jahren wollte Madrid sie an Peru loswerden. Bei der Ankündigung des Kiews-Deals titelte die Zeitung "El Periódico": "Die Leopard-Panzer, die Spanien der Ukraine spenden könnte, wollte Peru nicht mal zum Schnäppchenpreis haben". Die Panzer sind nicht nur 14 Jahre abgestellt, unter ihnen befinden sich auch die 20 Leopard der Brigade Extremadura XI., die, kaum dass sie geliefert worden waren, 1997 von einer Schlammlawine überflutet wurden.





Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte Link dazu, anscheinend hab ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen.


Da müsste man jetzt graben, es ging aber um das Thema Ersatzteilhaltung und Heeresinstandsetzungslogistik (HIL)


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Frage eines "Außenstehenden":
> Hat denn der Wladimirowitsch schon verlauten lassen wann Russland "richtig" anfängt mit Krieg?


Soweit ich das auf dem Radar habe: 
Nein

Aber vielleicht wartet der Herr des langen Tisches ja nur darauf, dass der erste T-14 Armata Frontreife hat.
Dann lautet die Antwort: 
Nie


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Klingt verblüffend logisch...


Leider ja, wirklich glauben will ich es nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich zum Marder gelesen hatte war, dass die Industrie 6 Stück fertig hatte.


Was soll ich mit diesem Satz anfangen, fange ja nicht an mich auch wie einer oder zwei andere hier verarschen zu wollen!
Wenn jetzt beschlossen wird, wir liefern Marder und Leopard 1 A5 wird es mit Ausbildung sicherlich mind. 3 Monate dauern bis die ersten dort ankommen, dann sind auch mehr Einheiten bereit.
Höre auf, auf einem Niveau zu argumentieren, das wir hier blöd sind!
Und dieser Krieg wird sicherlich noch wesentlich länger als 3 Monate dauern!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich zum Marder gelesen hatte war, dass die Industrie 6 Stück fertig hatte.
> ...
> Da hieß es letztens, dass diese kommen sollen.


Heute im N-TV Newsticker stand das 16 Marder auf eigene Kosten instand gesetzt wurden, also fix und fertig sind und man für sie aber keine Ausfuhrgenehmigung von der Bundesregierung erhält:


> 13:36 Uhr
> Der deutsche Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall teilt laut NDR und ARD-Hauptstadtstudio unterdessen mit, 16 "Marder" aus ausgemusterten Beständen der Bundeswehr auf eigene Kosten "weitestgehend wiederhergestellt" zu haben. Sie seien auslieferfähig, es gebe aber keine Ausfuhrgenehmigung der Bundesregierung.











						+++ 16:05 "Deutschland, wir warten auf dein Wort": Kiew macht Druck im Panzer-Streit +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider ja, wirklich glauben will ich es nicht.


Ist Spekulatius, passend zum Angebot beim Discounter ab September.
Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, kann es schon sein, dass man durchaus Planspiele spielt, in dem Russland sich quasi selbst militärisch ausblutet.
Geostrategisch höchst interessant, gäbe es ja für den Westen hernach nur noch einen ernst zu nehmenden Rivalen auf der Welt...

In diesem Kontext in Richtung Wirtschaft, die Sanktionen schienen nun doch zu greifen:








						Russlands Überschuss löst sich in Luft auf
					

Monatelang erzielte Russland angesichts der explodierenden Rohstoffpreise einen riesigen Haushaltsüberschuss. Doch diese Zeiten sind offenbar vorbei. Im August gab es ein Defizit in Milliardenhöhe.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Höre auf, auf einem Niveau zu argumentieren, das wir hier blöd sind!


Es geht nicht um blöd sein, es geht darum, dass wir hier in vielerlei Hinsicht ohne gesicherte Informationen diskutieren müssen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gestern im NTV Newsticker stand das 16 Marder auf eigene Kosten instand gesetzt wurden, also fix und fertig sind und man für sie aber keine Ausfuhrgenehmigung von der Bundesregierung erhält.


Das ist korrekt, nachdem ich das geschrieben hab, hab ich Twitter geöffnet und deine Informationen ebenfalls gelesen.


Ohne Spaß, mir fallen außer der Möglichkeit, dass an Russland in der Ukraine ausbluten lassen will keine Gründe ein, dass man nicht liefert. 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der ganze verdammte Westen so wenige MBT/IFV hat, dass wirklich 0,0 davon bisher in der Ukraine stehen.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß, mir fallen außer der Möglichkeit, dass an Russland in der Ukraine ausbluten lassen will keine Gründe ein, dass man nicht liefert.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der ganze verdammte Westen so wenige MBT/IFV hat, dass wirklich 0,0 davon bisher in der Ukraine stehen.


Bei Systemstellvertreterkriege gibt es keine Punkte für die Kür, nur für die Pflicht.
Was will ich damit sagen?
So lange keine drölfmillionen kinderfressende Russen vor den Toren Kiews stehen, mag es durchaus sein, dass die absolute Notwendigkeit zur offensiven Aufrüstung der Ukraine nicht auf dem Plan steht...


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der ganze verdammte Westen so wenige MBT/IFV hat, dass wirklich 0,0 davon bisher in der Ukraine stehen.


Wir/BW sind die einzigen, die ihre IFVs in letzter Zeit ausgetauscht haben oder es mit dem 2. Los immer noch tun, das ist Fakt.
Und bei MBTs leuchtet Gressels Argumentation eben ein, obwohl ich es auch befremdlich finde, dass die USA keine 100 Abrams zum abgeben hat, allerdings ist das System mit Gasturbine, eben auch völlig anders, als das was die Ukrainer gewohnt sind. Auch dürften die Polen da bevorzugt werden, denn die zahlen halt Cache, das könnte bei den USA auch eine Rolle spielen.
Gressels Argumentation bezgl. des Leo 2 in Bezug auf Europa, ist m.A. nach schlüssig.
Mich würde echt mal interessieren wieviele Leo 2 A4 noch überall ungenutzt in Europa rumstehen, die man aufbereiten und liefern könnte, da dürften wohl locker 100 zusammenkommen plus die Leo 1 A5


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Spaß, mir fallen außer der Möglichkeit, dass an Russland in der Ukraine ausbluten lassen will keine Gründe ein, dass man nicht liefert.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der ganze verdammte Westen so wenige MBT/IFV hat, dass wirklich 0,0 davon bisher in der Ukraine stehen.


Es wäre in der tat einfach nur absolut zynisch, wenn man im Westen immer über den Wert / Schutz von Menschenleben schwadroniert, aber dann für machtpolitische Ränkespielchen jeden Tag ganz bewusst Menschen in der Ukraine sterben lässt, obwohl man die Waffen lange hätte liefern können, die dem ganzen ein Ende setzen.

Man kann für Scholz und Konsorten wirklich nur hoffen, das Informationen und Belege für sowas in der Art nie  rauskommen werden...



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...allerdings ist das System mit Gasturbine, eben auch völlig anders, als das was die Ukrainer gewohnt sind...



Wie kommst du dadrauf?
T-80, in der Ukraine entwickelt und gebaut, wurden auch mit Gasturbine geplant und gebaut, welche ebenso in der Ukraine entwickelt wurde.
Wie Panzer mit Gasturbinen zu handhaben sind und funktionieren sollte den Ukrainern daher wohl auch alles andere als fremd sein.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann für Scholz und Konsorten wirklich nur hoffen, das Informationen und Belege für sowas in der Art nie rauskommen wird...


Sorry ich glaube an diese Theorie gerade bei Scholz und Lambrecht nicht wirklich!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dadrauf?
> T-80, in der Ukraine entwickelt und gebaut, wurden auch mit Gasturbine geplant und gebaut, welche ebenso in der Ukraine entwickelt wurde.
> Wie Panzer mit Gasturbinen zu handhaben sind und funktionieren sollte den Ukrainern daher wohl auch alles andere als fremd sein.


Äh ok, sorry meinerseits, das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, ich dachte die Fahren alle mit Diesel Motoren!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äh ok, sorry meinerseits, das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, ich dachte die Fahren alle mit Diesel Motoren!


Nein, die Dieselausführungen wurden erst nachträglich gebaut, weil die Gasturbinen halt wesentlich mehr schlucken und schwieriger zu warten sind, was sich für die Rote Armee auch immer wieder als Problem darstellte.
Außerdem waren Diesel zudem auch besser zu exportieren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir/BW sind die einzigen, die ihre IFVs in letzter Zeit ausgetauscht haben oder es mit dem 2. Los immer noch tun, das ist Fakt.


Tendenziell falsch 
GB hat Ajax im Zulauf und die Warrior sollen ersetzt werden.








						British Army outlines how Boxer will fill Warrior capability gap
					

The British Army’s head of strategy Brigadier John Clark shared more detailed information on how the Boxer will fill the capability gap left by the decision to cancel Warrior CSP during a Thursday press briefing.




					www.army-technology.com
				





Don-71 schrieb:


> Und bei MBTs leuchtet Gressels Argumentation eben ein, obwohl ich es auch befremdlich finde, dass die USA keine 100 Abrams zum abgeben hat, allerdings ist das System mit Gasturbine, eben auch völlig anders, als das was die Ukrainer gewohnt sind.


Gut, das haben wir ja geklärt


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mich würde echt mal interessieren wieviele Leo 2 A4 noch überall ungenutzt in Europa rumstehen


Gute Frage

Wie gesagt, mir fallen keine guten Gründe ein.


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, kann es schon sein, dass man durchaus Planspiele spielt, in dem Russland sich quasi selbst militärisch ausblutet.



Klar, weil ja selbst der Westen anfängt über fehlende Munition zu klagen.
Bisher keine Mobilisierung und wenige Truppen.
Warum setzten die Russen ihre Armee nicht ein ?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem waren Diesel zudem auch besser zu exportieren.



Brennen weniger 

Abgesehen davon wäre ich auch gespannt M1 mit dem Gewicht und hohen Verbrauch dort zu erleben.
Oder den Leo.
In Syrien, bei den Türken sah es ja nicht so gut aus?


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisher keine Mobilisierung und wenige Truppen.
> Warum setzten die Russen ihre Armee nicht ein ?


Warst du nicht jener, der das heroische stehende Heer der Russen von über 1 Mio. Mann übern Klee gelobt hat?

Eine generelle Mobilmachung würde lediglich all jene betreffen, die irgendwann, mehr oder weniger lustlos, ihren Wehrdienst abgeleistet haben. Maximal zusätzliches und mutmaßlich noch schlechter ausgerüstetes Kanonenfutter...

Die Profiarmee ist schon längst verschlissen und wenn man dem britischen Geheimdienst glauben schenken mag (und komisch, das tue ich), ist sogar die 1. Russische Gardepanzerarmee, also die Creme de la Creme der russischen Streitkräfte, in akuter Auflösung.

Nach den letzten Tagen muss Putin eher aufpassen, dass sich die enttäuschte Armee nicht gegen ihn wendet...^^


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In Syrien, bei den Türken sah es ja nicht so gut aus?



Das lag aber vor allen nicht zuletzt daran wie die türkische Armee die Panzer geführt hat und das sie sie immer wieder in für Panzer allgemein äußerst ungünstigen Situationen eingesetzt haben.
Jeder Panzer ist am Ende auch nur so gut wie die Besatzung und Militärführung, die ihn benutzt.

Und ansonsten, natürlich ist auch eine Leopard 2, auch wenn er grundsätzlich ein sehr guter Panzer ist, wie jeder Panzer, nicht unzerstörbar und wird es immer Ausfälle, auch durch Feindeinwirkung, geben.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das lag aber vor allen nicht zuletzt daran wie die türkische Armee die Panzer geführt hat und das sie sie immer wieder in für Panzer allgemein äußerst ungünstigen Situationen eingesetzt haben.


Genauer gesagt, wurden die Leos eher wie Selbstfahrlafetten auf kurze Distanz in eingegrabenen Stellungen eingesetzt.
Die Stärke des Leos, Gefechte aus der Bewegung heraus zu führen, wurde gar nicht angewandt.
Und ein stehender Panzer ist ein verdammt gutes Ziel.


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Und zu Leo 2A4 Zeiten hat niemand daran gedacht ihn in Gefechten gegen irreguläre Kräfte einzusetzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt, wurden die Leos eher wie Selbstfahrlafetten auf kurze Distanz in eingegrabenen Stellungen eingesetzt.
> Die Stärke des Leos, Gefechte aus der Bewegung heraus zu führen, wurde gar nicht angewandt.
> Und ein stehender Panzer ist ein verdammt gutes Ziel.


Es ist doch am Ende wie bei NVA und Roter Armee.
Wenn du verglichen hast wie beide ihre Panzerabteilungen geführt haben, gab es da schon durchaus sichtbare Unterschiede, obwohl beide grundsätzlich die gleichen Modelle eingesetzt haben und ich würde sagen, die NVA hat aus ihren Panzern oft mehr rausgeholt als die Rote Armee und bei der NVA konnte man da durchaus auch sehen, das T-62 und T-72 keine schlechten Fahrzeuge sind, wenn man sie nur richtig führt und man auch seine Besatzungen nicht nur als Wegwerfware betachtet.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Mir kommt gerade eine Idee.
Wenn Scholz nix liefern will, vielleicht macht der VW Konzern einen Alleingang...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, für den Sarkasmus der letzten posts, aber der kompensiert bei mir die Ernüchterung


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn Scholz nix liefern will, vielleicht macht der VW Konzern einen Alleingang...?


Hat dem IS doch gereicht um die irakische Armee zu schlagen.^^


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> wenn man dem britischen Geheimdienst glauben schenken mag


Lieber nicht, die irren sich so häufig.  
Abgesehen  davon sollen doch die ganzen Truppen in Cherson kapitulieren?


compisucher schrieb:


> 1. Russische Gardepanzerarmee, also die Creme de la Creme der russischen Streitkräfte, in akuter Auflösung


Sicher, wenn das der englische Geheimdienst sagt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> allgemein äußerst ungünstigen Situationen eingesetzt haben.


Das läßt sich nicht verhindern.


compisucher schrieb:


> Und ein stehender Panzer ist ein verdammt gutes Ziel.


Wenn es der Kampf nicht anders zulässt,  aber auch Bewegen ist keine Garantie.


Sparanus schrieb:


> in Gefechten gegen irreguläre Kräfte einzusetzen.


Nennen sich jetzt DRGs.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

> *Der Parteichef der Kommunisten, Gennadi Sjuganow, hat erstmals von einem Krieg gesprochen.* Der 78-Jährige sagte der Agentur Interfax zufolge: "Meiner Ansicht nach hat sich die Spezial-Operation in der Ukraine und im Donbass in den vergangenen zwei Monaten in einen Krieg verwandelt." *Weiter fügte er hinzu, dass "die Amerikaner, das vereinigte Europa und die Nato" Russland diesen Krieg erklärt hätten. "Jeder Krieg erfordert eine Antwort. Vor allem ist eine maximale Mobilisierung von Kräften und Ressourcen erforderlich."*
> 
> Wie allerdings Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow sagte, sei derzeit ungeachtet der jüngsten Misserfolge in der Ostukraine keine Generalmobilmachung in Russland geplant. *In Moskau werden Stimmen laut nach Konsequenzen - darunter auch nach einer teilweisen oder vollständigen Mobilmachung. (sbi/dpa)*



Wenn du Schei*ße baust und dadurch tief in der Tinte steckst und deine einzige Antwort und Reaktion darauf ist noch mehr Schei*ße bauen zu wollen.

Mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen...









						Mehrere Raketen in Selenskyjs Heimatstadt eingeschlagen - Kraftwerk beschädigt
					

Russische Truppen haben offenbar mehrere Marschflugkörper auf Krywyj Rih abgefeuert. Ein Wasserkraftwerk wurde getroffen. Die News zum Krieg in der Ukraine vom 14. September in der Nachlese.




					web.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Das läßt sich nicht verhindern.



Man kann es aber auch, wie die türkische Armee gemacht, noch forcieren.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Aus aktuellen Anlass und auch mal mit ein par konkreten Zahlen.








						Rheinmetall: 16 "Marder"-Panzer stehen bereit
					

Die Diskussion um deutsche Panzer-Lieferungen an die Ukraine nimmt weiter Fahrt auf. Mehr als ein Dutzend Fahrzeuge vom Typ "Marder" stünden bereit, lässt Hersteller Rheinmetall verlauten. Es fehlt nur die Ausfuhrgenehmigung der Bundesregierung.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Analyse zum Wochenende:








						#53 Wie der Ukraine die Offensive gelang
					

Die ukrainische Armee hat innerhalb weniger Tage fast den gesamten Nordosten des Landes zurückerobert. Ist das die Wende im Kampf gegen die russische Invasion? Und: Welche Optionen bleiben Putin nun noch?




					www.ardaudiothek.de
				




General Bühler analysiert das die ukrainischen Truppen beim Ansatz auf Charkiw nur eine eher kleine mechanisierte Kampfgruppe war. Die Russischen Truppen sind klar geflohen, durch völlige Überraschung.


----------



## Optiki (13. September 2022)

aber die Russen dürfen keine Smartphones im Krieg haben





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568254400530890760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hoffentlich tauchen nicht noch mehr von den Drohnen auf, dann wäre das ein weitere Riss im Weltbild 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569575587395633152

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mir kommt gerade eine Idee.
> Wenn Scholz nix liefern will, vielleicht macht der VW Konzern einen Alleingang...?
> 
> 
> ...


VW so: "Bulli mal anders" oder auch unsere "Ukraine-Edition"

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, das haben wir ja geklärt


Anscheinend nicht wirklich, das hört sich hier deutlich anders an, als was du "verkaufen" willst.








						Warum der "Leopard" die Lösung wäre
					

"Wovor fürchtet sich Berlin?", fragt die ukrainische Regierung. Der Kampfpanzer "Leopard" könnte in einer gemeinsamen Aktion aus vielen europäischen Ländern geliefert werden. Berlin müsste sie anschieben, fordert Militärexperte Gressel.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht wirklich, das hört sich hier deutlich anders an, als was du "verkaufen" willst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zusammenhänge Don

Das was du zitiert hast war zum Thema Gasturbine...

Btw 
Was für Leute haben den verlinkten Artikel geschrieben?


> Ebenso wenig belastend für die Bundeswehr wäre eine deutsche Lieferung von *Schützenpanzern *des Typs Marder. Zwar ist der als vielseitig geltende *Transportpanzer *im deutschen Heer noch im Einsatz




Btw 2





						M1 Abrams Main Battle Tank - Specifications
					






					www.globalsecurity.org
				



3000 im Depot und um die 2000 im aktiven Dienst.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Was für Leute haben den verlinkten Artikel geschrieben?


Das ist jetzt die Antwort?
Es gibt Marder bei der Industrie, die die Industrie gerade auf eignen Kosten instand setzt, wohl 16 fertig und 14 folgen, dazu weitere 70= 100 Marder.
Dazu gibt es 100 Leopard 1 A5 gesichert, teilweise wird von mehr gesprochen
Dazu Cressels durchaus logische und richtige Argumentation bzgl. Leo 2 A4

Warum müssen eigentlich immer die USA bei einem sehr europäischen Problem vorangehen, schon mal geschaut was die USA so alles liefern an die Ukraine.

Es ist ja schön das du zu Teilen deines Dienstherren loyal bist, aber irgendwie, sehen es die Führungsspitzen der Partei die du gewählt hast, Omnipour, Lang, Baerbock, Habeck anders, Habeck hat ja die Exportgenehmigung längst erteilt, alles hängt an dem "Sicherheitsratsgremium" und hiert vereiteln es das Kanzleramt und Verteidigungsministerium.
Schon merkwürdig das du solchen Leuten, die offensichtlich den Erfolg der Ukrainischen Armee untergraben wollen die Stange hälst!


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> das T-62 und T-72 keine schlechten Fahrzeuge sind, wenn man sie nur richtig führt und man auch seine Besatzungen nicht nur als Wegwerfware betachtet.


Sicher, aber wann hatte die NVA den T-62? Ich mußte mich nur von T-55 und T-72 überrollen lassen.
Beaatzungen wurden nicht als " Wegwerfware" betrachtet sondern der Krieg wäre viel umfassender und brutaler gewesen.
Auf jeden Fall waren die "Freunde" meist richtige Profis, weil sie sich nie Gedanken über ihre Technik machen mussten.
Da gab es das ganze Käppi voller Muni und beim schießen stand einer neben der Scheibe


Optiki schrieb:


> aber die Russen dürfen keine Smartphones im Krieg haben


Willst du sagen das diese Gruppe, zur regulären russischen Armee gehört?  Da macht ihr nämlich immer ein Fehler.
Vielleicht eine Kosakenfreiwilligenabteilung, oder die gehören zur Bergarbeiterdivision Donezk?


Optiki schrieb:


> hoffentlich tauchen nicht noch mehr von den Drohnen auf,


Da Pinseln die Iraner kyrillische Buchstaben drauf?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer die USA bei einem sehr europäischen Problem vorangehen, schon mal geschaut was die USA so alles liefern an die Ukraine.


Europäisches Problem greift zu kurz und ja die USA liefern riesige Mengen, aber es geht ja darum was geliefert wird und was nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön das du zu teilen deines Dienstherren loyal bist


Das ist gar nicht meine Intention, ich will es mir erklären können und ich kann es mir halt nicht erklären, dass wir keine westlichen MBT und IFV in der Ukraine sehen.
Ich bin nicht dagegen, dass wir liefern, aber die Vermutungen warum wir es nicht tun finde ich nicht stichhaltig.


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer die USA bei einem sehr europäischen Problem vorangehen, schon mal geschaut was die USA so alles liefern an die Ukraine.


Weil sie sich hinter dem Teich in Sicherheit wiegen?


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dagegen, dass wir liefern, aber die Vermutungen warum wir es nicht tun finde ich nicht stichhaltig.


Wie vieles im Leben, gibt es halt unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben und einen anderen Vergleich zu wählen,
Was ist daran stichaltig das Herr Vad als ehemaliger BW General ständig konträre Meinungen zu seinen ehemaleigen Kameraden (ebenfalss Ex BW Generälen) vetritt und diese ihm in absoluter Mehrzahl, bei der Analyse immer wieder konkret widersprechen.
Weißt du warum und hast das schon mal auf Stichhaltigkeit überprüft?

Neben deiner Theorie, das man die Russen ausbluten lassen will, kann ich auch die Theorie anführen, das SPD Partei Intern, Mützenich und seine Anhänger, Scholz mit dem gleichen Schicksal wie Helmut Schmidt gedroht haben, wenn er bzgl. Kampfpanzer  "Alleingänge" macht, für mich auch eine logische Theorie....


----------



## Optiki (13. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst du sagen das diese Gruppe, zur regulären russischen Armee gehört? Da macht ihr nämlich immer ein Fehler.
> Vielleicht eine Kosakenfreiwilligenabteilung, oder die gehören zur Bergarbeiterdivision Donezk?


Klick den Link ruhig an, da sind Beispiele für alle LPR, DPR, normale Soldaten, Navy, mach an vielen Stellen auch den extremen Unterschied, die halten bestimmt eine Armlänge Abstand



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da Pinseln die Iraner kyrillische Buchstaben drauf?


du bist doch Experte für russische Hochtechnologie, wie heißt das gute Objekt  und welche russische Schmiede hat es entwickelt


----------



## Tschetan (13. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> du bist doch Experte für russische Hochtechnologie, wie heißt das gute Objekt  und welche russische Schmiede hat es entwickelt


Da steht Geran-2 drauf.

Vielleicht Kalaschnikow?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvc09r058hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber anderseits, warum sollen andere Länder keine Waffen liefern?


----------



## Sparanus (13. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weißt du warum und hast das schon mal auf Stichhaltigkeit überprüft?


Keine die nicht beinhaltet, dass der Mann korrupt ist.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568358925438681088

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568750536068943872

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1568927597874106372

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Alter... Was soll das denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht jeder hier ist in der Zielgruppe _10-16_ + _massivst aktiv auf social media shicedreck _

Wo ist der Rest?! 
Oder wurde der wirklich Partner bei _einem Drittel_? 

PS: Und nein, nicht jeder lässt sich externe Inhalte einblenden oder klickt womöglich sogar darauf


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

heisst, das ist der 1. von 3 zusammengehörigen tweets. unten drunter der nächste sollte dann die 2/3 sein, der darunter dann die 3/3. 
bei www.threadreaderapp.com einfach die adresse vom 1. eingeben und er sammelt alle dazugehörigen automatisch zusammen - besser fürs lesen, aber die bilder dazu zeigts wohl nicht mit an.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> heisst, das ist der von 3 tweets. unten drunter der nächste sollte dann die 2/3 sein, der darunter dann die 3/3.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo ist der Rest?!


Die Frage steht trotzdem noch


----------



## Kassalowski (13. September 2022)

direkt untendrunter!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wenn Du auf den zweiten klickst, wird der auch größer und direkt darunter hast Du dann den 3/3.


----------



## Don-71 (13. September 2022)

Na gut,
nächste Woche sehen wir dann weiter, wie sich die Abgeordneten verhalten, wird spannend, dürfte vielleicht nochmal vorher eine "Koalitionsrunde" geben!



> +++ 20:55 Union will Bundestag über Panzerlieferungen abstimmen lassen +++​Nach dem Nein von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz zu Kampfpanzerlieferungen an die Ukraine will die Union den Bundestag mit der Frage befassen. Unions-Fraktionsvize Johann Wadephul schreibt auf Twitter, dass CDU/CSU kommende Woche einen Antrag auf Waffenlieferungen in den Bundestag einbringen und eine Abstimmung erzwingen wollen.











						+++ 22:18 Ukraine: Russen zerstörten vor Abzug wichtiges Kraftwerk +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Dann kann man gleich mal sehen, wer nur in der Öffentlichkeit Sprüche klopft und wer dann wie abstimmt, guter Schachzug der CDU, um in dieser sehr wichtigen Frage, Bewegung hereinzubringen.


----------



## chill_eule (13. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> wenn Du auf den zweiten klickst, wird der auch größer und direkt darunter hast Du dann den 3/3.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Und nein, nicht jeder lässt sich externe Inhalte einblenden oder klickt womöglich sogar darauf



Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


Kassalowski schrieb:


> direkt untendrunter!


Und "direkt untendrunter" sehe ich einen Beitrag von einer anderen Person...
Und dann noch einen Beitrag von einer dritten Person.

Ich sehe das, *aber was ist mit den usern, die externe Inhalte nicht angezeigt bekommen (wollen)?*

Bitte, generell(!), hier im Thema nachbessern, was das angeht, denn die Bringschuld hat immer der Autor, nicht der Leser...


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2022)

Äußerst schwer nachzuvollziehen, da eine doch ehr unübliche Reaktion...
Da bricht der russischen Armee der Frontbogen bei Charkiw ein, man verliert wohl um Izium mindestens soviel Material das die ukrainische Armee damit eine weitere komplette Panzerbrigade aufstellen könnte und was macht Putin?

Putin zieht sich wohl erstmal nach Sotschi zurück und sagt sämtliche angesetzten Treffen mit dem Militär und der Rüstungsindustrie ab...

Ist nicht gerade die Reaktion die man in so einer Situation normalerweise erwarten würde.

Die ukrainischen Kanäle witzeln auch bereits schon dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569796535042408448

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So Wehrpflichtige von den strategischen Raketentruppen (Nuklearwaffen) in der Ukraine als Infanterie.
Spoiler:
Ungeil, dass die Russen sowas nötig haben😂


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

@ Sparanus

Wenn man diese Geschichte ließt und so ds Tagesgeschehen zusammenfasst, kann man auf die Idee kommen bei den Russen ist der Fatalismus ausgebrochen.
Putin hat nach offiziellen Quellen alle Termine abgesagt und weilt in Sotchi zur Erholung, die Russische Armee greift weiter völlig sinnlos frontal im Donbass z.B. Bachmut an, und bekommt wie seit Wochen blutige Nasen, während die gesammt Nordostflanke bedroht ist von den Ukrainern, die gerade ihren Nachschub nach vorne bringen und reaorganisieren.
Nach Carlo Massala, hat die Russische Armee wohl fast eine Panzerbrigade an einsatzfähigen Gerät am Wochehnde im Bereich Isjum zurückgelassen und dann solch eine Geschichte.
Es hört sich an, wie eine erstarrte Armee, mit einer ratlosen/erstarrten militärischen und politischen Führung.


----------



## fipS09 (14. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich sehe das, *aber was ist mit den usern, die externe Inhalte nicht angezeigt bekommen (wollen)?*



Also muss man hier Videos jetzt komplett transkribieren und Zeitungsartikel komplett abtippen statt Links zu posten?
Oder darf man doch erwarten das Leute die an 2/3 und 3/3 interessiert sind doch tatsächlich einen Link anklicken?
Oder gilt das nur für


> _social media shicedreck_


?

Mit dem Beitrag möchte ich natürlich niemanden provozieren, sondern erhoffe mir Klarheit darüber wie man hier in Zukunft verfahren soll.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

Gerade Videos sollten immer einen kurzen Begleittext bekommen worum es denn darin überhaupt geht/warum es sich lohnen könnte das anzusehen. Ähnliches gilt für Artikel-Links. Und das nicht nur im Thread hier.


----------



## fipS09 (14. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade Videos sollten immer einen kurzen Begleittext bekommen worum es denn darin überhaupt geht/warum es sich lohnen könnte das anzusehen. Ähnliches gilt für Artikel-Links. Und das nicht nur im Thread hier.



Genau das tat der Link zu Twitter doch, wer dann - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - keine Links anklicken möchte geht halt leer aus.

Aber will jetzt kein Fass aufmachen, verstehe die Argumentation bloß nicht, die kommt hier ja auch nicht wenn jemand einen Link zum Spiegel oder ähnlichem postet wo man nur die Headline sieht wenn man sich weigert die Quelle anzuklicken.

Darüber hier zu diskutieren wäre aber komplett Off Topic und ich möchte euch die Arbeit ersparen, also lassen wir das


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

> Die Ukraine versucht, das Leben in den zurückeroberten Gebieten im Osten so schnell wie möglich wieder zu normalisieren. "Es ist sehr wichtig, dass mit unseren Truppen, mit unserer Flagge auch das normale Leben in die nicht mehr besetzten Gebiete zurückkehrt", sagte Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj.
> 
> Doch zugleich scheint sich die Erfahrung nach dem Abzug russischer Truppen aus der Umgebung von Kiew im Frühjahr zu wiederholen. Aus den befreiten Gebieten melden ukrainische Behörden Hinweise auf mutmaßliche Kriegsverbrechen der Besatzer. Im Gebiet Charkiw gebe es bereits 40 Verdachtsfälle, sagte Vize-Innenminister Jewhenij Jenin. Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Charkiw teilte mit, in der Ortschaft Salisnytschne seien vier Leichen mit Folterspuren entdeckt worden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Verdacht auf Kriegsverbrechen in Charkiw

Das überrascht mich nicht.  Es wird wohl woanders, wo die Russen wüten ähnlich aussehen.

*Edit:*

Es gibt sogar einen eigenen Artikel über Butscha auf Wikipedia

Massaker von Butscha

Ich will nicht wissen was in "Mariupol" alles passiert ist.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> hoffentlich tauchen nicht noch mehr von den Drohnen auf, dann wäre das ein weitere Riss im Weltbild


Hölle, muss jetzt Russland echt Drohnen aus dem Iran einsetzen?
Das ist jetzt kurz vor Offenbarungseid oder ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das Land weder über Produktionskapazitäten noch das Knowhow verfügt...


----------



## Tekkla (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann kann man gleich mal sehen, wer nur in der Öffentlichkeit Sprüche klopft und wer dann wie abstimmt, guter Schachzug der CDU, um in dieser sehr wichtigen Frage, Bewegung hereinzubringen.


Der Schachzug ist dumm, denn er zwingt die Leute aus der Koalition sich zwischen Regierungstreue und Gewissen zu entscheiden. Ich weiß jetzt schon, das es auf Regierungstreue hinausläuft und dann sich wer hinstellt und sagt, dass das ja alles nur Sprücheklopfer sind. 

Ich würde mir statt solch eines fadenscheinigen Manövers mit vorhersagbaren Ergebnis eher ein Treffen alle Parteien wünschen, die generell gewillt sind der Ukraine mit militärischen Gütern zu helfen, um dann in einer gemeinsamen Entscheidung das ausgehandelte Ergebnis durch den BT zu bringen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Genau das tat der Link zu Twitter doch, wer dann - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - keine Links anklicken möchte geht halt leer aus.
> 
> Aber will jetzt kein Fass aufmachen, verstehe die Argumentation bloß nicht,


Das verstehst du deshalb nicht, weil dir Twitter-Inhalte angezeigt werden. Es gibt aber Leute, die das entweder individuell und aktiv zulassen wollen oder aber keine externen Inhalte für sich gestatten. Ich werde auch jedes Mal gefragt, ob ich den Inhalt sehen möchte oder nicht. Deswegen auch der Hinweis der chilligen Eule, dass man doch bitte nicht einfach nur was verlinken sondern auch etwas einleitendes dazu schreiben möge.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das verstehst du deshalb nicht, weil dir Twitter-Inhalte angezeigt werden. Es gibt aber Leute, die das entweder individuell und aktiv zulassen wollen oder aber keine externen Inhalte für sich gestatten. Ich werde auch jedes Mal gefragt, ob ich den Inhalt sehen möchte oder nicht. Deswegen auch der Hinweis der chilligen Eule, dass man doch bitte nicht einfach nur was verlinken sondern auch etwas einleitendes dazu schreiben möge.


Ehrlich gesagt nerven mich diese Twitter-Links mit großen Bildern auch.
Lieber normal verlinken und eine Beschreibung dazu. Oder Texte zitieren mit Links.


----------



## Tekkla (14. September 2022)

Und so langsam scheint sich zu zeigen, dass die Sanktionen und unser Entzug vom russischen Energie-Dealer eben auch diesen zu schmerzen beginnt. Ich bin gespannt, ob sich der Trend für September und danach weiter fortsetzt.









						Defizit von 5,8 Milliarden Euro: Russlands Einnahmen aus Öl- und Gasexporten brechen ein
					

Für den August verzeichnet Russland ein Haushaltsdefizit von 5,8 Milliarden Euro – ist das nur ein Ausrutscher oder ein Trend? Und wie lange hält Putin das durch?




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Räusper....
Gibt es denn noch irgendwelche lebenden Oligarchen in Russland?
Was zur Hölle ist da los?








						Nächster Todesfall unter russischen Top-Managern
					

Wieder stirbt ein hochrangiger russischer Manager unter seltsamen Umständen. In Wladiwostok ziehen Rettungskräfte die Leiche von Iwan Peschorin aus dem Meer. Der 39-Jährige soll zuvor von einer Privatjacht gefallen sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade die Reaktion die man in so einer Situation normalerweise erwarten würde.


Es gab schon mal einen, der sich weltfremd in einen Bunker zurückgezogen hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es gab schon mal einen, der sich weltfremd in einen Bunker zurückgezogen hat.


Ich glaube zu Putin in Sotschi würde da als Konterpart ehr Hitlers "Wolfsschanze" (Obersalzberg) in Berchtesgaden passen.
Aber auszuschließen ist ja bei Putin auch nicht komplett, das er irgendwann auch noch eine Bunkerstaffel in Moskau hinlegen könnte.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Die Wolfsschanze war in Ostpreussen, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Wolfsschanze war in Ostpreussen, oder?



Ja, aber die Wolfsschanze war ein Militärisches Lage- und Führungszentrum, aus dem Hitler den Krieg geführt hat und daher passt es halt nicht.
Putin ist ja zur Erhohlung nach Sotschi gefahren, der Konterpart dazu bei Hitler wäre eben halt der Obersalzberg in Berchtesgaden.

*edit*
Ich hab mal noch Obersalzberg zu Berchtesgaden im vorletzten Post ergänzt und Wolfsschanze in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt, da ich das mit der Wolfsschanze dort eigentlich ehr als etwas spaßige Anspielung meinte, es aber scheinbar zu Verwirrungen führt.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Olaf Scholz hat nach längerer Pause mal wieder mit Putin telefoniert:



> Viele Wochen sind vergangen seit Kanzler Olaf Scholz das letzte Mal mit Russslands Präsidenten Wladimir Putin sprach. Nun hat der deutsche Regierungschef den Gesprächsfaden wieder aufgenommen. In dem 90-minütigen Gespräch habe der Bundeskanzler auf eine diplomatische Lösung des Ukraine-Krieges gedrungen, teilte Regierungssprecher Steffen Hebestreit mit.
> 
> Diese müsse auf einem Waffenstillstand, einem vollständigen Rückzug der russischen Truppen und der Achtung der territorialen Integrität und Souveränität der Ukraine basieren. Der Kanzler habe zudem deutlich gemacht, dass "weitere Annexionsschritte Russlands nicht unbeantwortet bleiben und keinesfalls anerkannt würden", so Hebestreit weiter.


und


> Nach Angaben der Bundesregierung ging es in dem Gespräch auch um die Lage am Atomkraftwerk Saporischschja. Scholz habe die Notwendigkeit betont, die Sicherheit des von russischen Kräften besetzten Atomkraftwerks zu gewährleisten. Zudem habe er gefordert, jegliche Eskalationsschritte zu vermeiden und die im Bericht der Internationalen Atomenergieagentur empfohlenen Maßnahmen umgehend umzusetzen, teilte Hebestreit mit.
> 
> Thema sei auch die globale Lebensmittellage gewesen, die infolge des russischen Angriffskrieges besonders angespannt ist. Scholz appellierte demnach an Putin, das mit der UN und der Türkei vereinbarte Getreide-Abkommen weiter vollständig umzusetzen, um die durch den Angriffskrieg verschärfte globale Lebensmittellage zu entspannen.


Quelle: Scholz dringt auf Abzug Russlands

Aber ich glaube das es Putin einen feuchten Dreck interessiert was Olaf Scholz erzählt.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das es Putin einen feuchten Dreck interessiert was Olaf Scholz erzählt.


Sehe ich ähnlich..
Soweit das Gespräch nachgelesen, gibt es vom Putin eh nur die üblichen Phrasen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Man achte mal auf den Aufnäher des Soldaten im Titelbild (Sonnenrad), des nachfolgenden Artikels.

Ich weiß nicht unbedingt ob das jetzt eines ist was man unbedingt als Titelbild nehmen sollte, auch wenn das Symbol darauf nicht perse verboten ist, lässt es doch meist Rückschlüsse auf die politische Gesinnung seines Trägers zu, weshalb ich es halt hier auch nur verlinke:









						Wendepunkt erreicht? US-Regierung sieht neue Dynamik im Ukraine-Krieg
					

Die Ukraine verzeichnet große Erfolge mit ihrer Offensive gegen Putins Truppen. Die US-Regierung sieht deswegen eine neue Dynamik im Krieg mit Russland.




					web.de


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Russische Armee greift weiter völlig sinnlos frontal im Donbass z.B. Bachmut an, und bekommt wie seit Wochen blutige Nasen, während die gesammt Nordostflanke bedroht ist von den Ukrainern, die gerade ihren Nachschub nach vorne bringen und reaorganisieren.


Wobei die Ukrainer auch  gerade vieles Versuchen und auch Verluste erleiden. Sie haben es zuletzt sogar beim Flughafen versucht und bei Pisky, beide Male wurden sie direkt entdeckt. Als Lai habe ich das gefühlt die DPR Einheiten sind aktuell mit die besten Gegner oder sie haben einfach die beste Verteidigungslinie.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach Carlo Massala, hat die Russische Armee wohl fast eine Panzerbrigade an einsatzfähigen Gerät am Wochehnde im Bereich Isjum zurückgelassen und dann solch eine Geschichte.
> Es hört sich an, wie eine erstarrte Armee, mit einer ratlosen/erstarrten militärischen und politischen Führung.



Stand gestern Abend und da wird noch mehr gefunden:


> (Taken in total, the combat vehicle losses are representative of 8 battalions or 2.6 brigades) TANK: 102 (8.5 companies or 2+ battalions) IFV: 108 (9 companies or 2+ battalions) APC: 86 (7.1 companies 2- battalions) ARTILLERY: 66 (11 batteries or 2- arty battalions)


Quelle

Aussage aus UK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RyzA schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nerven mich diese Twitter-Links mit großen Bildern auch.
> Lieber normal verlinken und eine Beschreibung dazu. Oder Texte zitieren mit Links.


Ich verlinke auch zwar gerne Twitter, gerade wenn es eindeutige Bilder/Videos sind oder es Nachrichten Aussagen direkt von einer Nachrichtenagentur aus der Ukraine sind. Dieses Inhalte einblenden von Twitter ist jedoch teilweise so unberechenbar und wenn man ein schwache Leitung hat, schmiert einem Fast der Thread ab bei laden der Inhalte.

Deswegen habe ich schon verschieden Sachen versucht, um es aufzulockern.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das es Putin einen feuchten Dreck interessiert was Olaf Scholz erzählt.


Das ist auch eine Botschaft nach Innen und nicht an Putin 
Es gibt ja immer noch einen großen "Waffenstillstandsblock" in Deutschland, die Botschaft von Scholz ist: "Seht her, er will nicht"


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

Girkin meint:

_"die Ukraine bereite Fortschritte in eine Reihe von Richtungen vor, die Russen werden keine Zeit haben, darauf zu reagieren."_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569972887833952257

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: für die social media verweigerer ein screenshot der kernaussage






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und was fürs ♥️ :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2_uJj3zhlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4shBImLJoWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine neue Analyse von Oberst Markus Reisner bzgl der jüngsten ukrainischen Offensiven.


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

haha, die habe ich gestern abend aus meiner aboliste geschmissen weil ewig nichts mehr kam dahingehend. dachte mir, ich sehs dann eh hier. danke.


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine neue Analyse von Oberst Markus Reisner bzgl der jüngsten ukrainischen Offensiven.


Ich finde es immer lustig, wie sie einige Karten von Osintkanälen einfach übernehmen, teilweise sogar die Watermarks entfernen.  

die Karten von @defmon3 auf Twitter haben sie schon mehrmals genommen und einfach alle Wasserzeichen überdeckt 

ich kann mich noch erinnern, wo der 200 Follower hatte und nur shitposting betrieben hat


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch erinnern, wo der 200 Follower hatte und nur shitposting betrieben hat


Naja, der wird mehr Ahnung davon haben als alle hier.


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, der wird mehr Ahnung davon haben als alle hier.


ich mein den Twitteruser, nicht den Oberst


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

Selenskyj auf Truppenbesuch, wow.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569992113898520580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569994654917042179

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich mein den Twitteruser, nicht den Oberst


Achso, alles klar. Ich dachte schon "Shitposting? 200 Follower?"


----------



## Ion_Tichy (14. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Selenskyj auf Truppenbesuch, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat Eier, ist ja nicht ganz ohne Risiko.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Der hat Eier, ist ja nicht ganz ohne Risiko.


Yepp, man kann denken über ihn, wie man will.
Aber das ist nicht nur Symbolik.
Ein Präsi, der sich nur Stunden nach der Befreiung einer Stadt bei seiner Truppe zeigt, der erschlägt sein Pendant mit seinen Eiern...


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Räusper....
> Gibt es denn noch irgendwelche lebenden Oligarchen in Russland?
> Was zur Hölle ist da los?
> 
> ...



sind das welche von denen, die Putler zum Rücktritt aufgefordert hatten? Da wurde ja schon gleich nach bekanntwerden gemutmaßt, dass es demnächst wieder viele kaputte Fenster geben wird.

edit: link wieder weg weil doppelt.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> sind das welche von denen, die Putler zum Rücktritt aufgefordert hatten? Da wurde ja schon gleich nach bekanntwerden gemutmaßt, dass es demnächst wieder viele kaputte Fenster geben wird.


Das weiss ich nicht.
Im Artikel steht nur sinngemäß drinnen, das wer zu viel Gas auf seinem  Boot gegeben hat und er über die Reling und somit über die Wupper gegangen ist.
Normaler Weise überlebt man sowas locker - außer jene auf dem Boot schauen aus sicherer Entfernung zu, wie der Protagonist langsam im Meer ersäuft...


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, man kann denken über ihn, wie man will.
> Aber das ist nicht nur Symbolik.
> Ein Präsi, der sich nur Stunden nach der Befreiung einer Stadt bei seiner Truppe zeigt, der erschlägt sein Pendant mit seinen Eiern...


Er har Eier gar keine Frage, er weiss auch in diesen Situationen was bei seiner Bevölkerung und seinen Soldten wirkt.
Er und Teile seines Teams sind absolute Vollprofis was PR und Soziale Medien, aber auch der Verkauf im Ausland betrifft.
Das ist aber auch sein eigentlicher Beruf, also hier wissen wir das er das beherrscht.

Neben der "Sieges" PR fangen die Ukrainer heute gleich wieder mit der Verunsicherung der Russischen Armee an, mit der Ankündigung einer Offensive auf die Oblast Luhansk. Jetzt können die Russen überlegen, ob Finte oder nicht, weil eigentlich bindet man das ja seinem Feind nicht auf die Nase, oder sie denken die zurückgewichenen Truppen östlich des Oskil, machen sich bei solch einer Ankündigung gleich in die Hose.

Im Moment habe ich ein sehr klares Bild aus dem Film Jagd auf Roter Oktober vor Augen, als der US Kapitän der US Dallas, Roter Oktober führt und sie von dem Alpha U-Boot angegriffen werden mit dem Zitat:
"Das wichtigste beim Katz und Maus spielen ist, immer zu wissen wer die Katze ist"!

Und das eigentlich gegen den ernanten Meister des Katz und Maus spielens Putin. Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen.


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Neben der "Sieges" PR fangen die Ukrainer heute gleich wieder mit der Verunsicherung der Russischen Armee an, mit der Ankündigung einer Offensive auf die Oblast Luhansk. Jetzt können die Russen überlegen, ob Finte oder nicht, weil eigentlich bindet man das ja seinem Feind nicht auf die Nase, oder sie denken die zurückgewichenen Truppen östlich des Oskil, machen sich bei solch einer Ankündigung gleich in die Hose.


Hehe, ja, jetzt hetzen alle nach Cherson verlegten Kräfte wieder zurück.
Da gibt es dann einen Scheinangriff und dann noch einen bei Luhansk und während die Russen noch hin- und her fahren wird am Schluss wird bei Saporischia über Melitopol bis ans Schwarze Meer durchgebrochen und um Cherson entsteht ein Riesenkessel... (träum)


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

*"Als der Krieg begann, lehnte Putin ein von Adjutanten empfohlenes Friedensabkommen mit der Ukraine ab*
_
Putins oberster Gesandter für die Ukraine teilte dem russischen Führer zu Beginn des Krieges mit, dass er ein vorläufiges Abkommen mit Kiew getroffen habe, das Russlands Forderung erfüllen würde, die Ukraine aus der NATO herauszuhalten, aber Putin lehnte dies ab und drängte weiter mit seiner Militärkampagne, so drei Personen, die der russischen Führung nahestehen."_

originalartikel, englisch:








						Exclusive: As war began, Putin rejected a Ukraine peace deal recommended by aide
					

Putin's chief envoy on Ukraine told the Russian leader as the war began that he had struck a provisional deal with Kyiv that would satisfy Russia's demand that Ukraine stay out of NATO, but Putin rejected it and pressed ahead with his military campaign, according to three people close to the...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> *"Als der Krieg begann, lehnte Putin ein von Adjutanten empfohlenes Friedensabkommen mit der Ukraine ab*
> 
> _Putins oberster Gesandter für die Ukraine teilte dem russischen Führer zu Beginn des Krieges mit, dass er ein vorläufiges Abkommen mit Kiew getroffen habe, das Russlands Forderung erfüllen würde, die Ukraine aus der NATO herauszuhalten, aber Putin lehnte dies ab und drängte weiter mit seiner Militärkampagne, so drei Personen, die der russischen Führung nahestehen."_
> 
> ...


Es wurde ja schon lange festgestellt, es ging Putin nie dadrum die Ukraine nur aus der NATO zu halten.
Putin wollte entweder einen Marionettenstaat nach weißrussischer Art, oder die Ukraine in Russland eingliedern.
Der ganze NATO-Vorwand Putins war, wie bei Hitler der angebliche Angriff Polens, auf einen deutschen Radiosender, nur ein fadenscheiniger Vorwand, um diesen Krieg mit zu rechtfertigen.

Also im Grunde absolut nichts neues.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ungeil, dass die Russen sowas nötig haben


Ungeil, so etwas zu glauben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach Carlo Massala,


Der ist definitiv eine Kapazität, wenn  es um Strategie , Planung und verbundene Waffen geht.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Und so langsam scheint sich zu zeigen, dass die Sanktionen und unser Entzug vom russischen Energie-Dealer eben auch diesen zu schmerzen beginnt. I


" Rückgangs der Energieexporte soll sich Russlands Haushaltsüberschuss für 2022 nahezu in Luft aufgelöst haben, wie die „Financial Times“ berichtet."

Ich mag's , wenn es mit " soll" beginnt.



Optiki schrieb:


> Als Lai habe ich das gefühlt die DPR Einheiten sind aktuell mit die besten Gegner oder sie haben einfach die beste Verteidigungsli


Nö, die stellen nur den größten Teil der Bodentruppen und führen die härtesten Kämpfe. Erzähle ich von Anfang an, aber jetzt solltest du es glauben?



compisucher schrieb:


> der erschlägt sein Pendant mit seinen Eiern...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbmZrzN3WFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  der kann noch mehr!


compisucher schrieb:


> Da gibt es dann einen Scheinangriff und dann noch einen bei Luhansk und während die Russen noch hin- und her fahren wird am Schluss wird bei Saporischia über Melitopol


Verstehst du jetzt, warum die Russen nicht in Charkiv abhängen?


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verstehst du jetzt, warum die Russen nicht in Charkiv abhängen?


Ich verstehe nicht, warum sie ihr ganzes Zeugs nicht mitnehmen.
Immerhin dokumentierte  fast 100 Kampfpanzer T-62 bis T-72.
Die meisten davon unbeschädigt und kampfbereit.
Vom anderen Geraffel will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

ach jetzt ärger ihn doch nicht schon wieder, hat er sich doch jetzt wirklich lange mit dem finden einer adäquaten antwort herumgeschlagen. was bei rum kommst siehste ja --> klavier. typischer move, wenn man auf der sachebene nichts mehr zu sagen hat. ^^

--> 4 weitere Geparden bereits in der Ukraine:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570064561109348352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum sie ihr ganzes Zeugs nicht mitnehmen.
> Immerhin dokumentierte  fast 100 Kampfpanzer T-62 bis T-72.
> Die meisten davon unbeschädigt und kampfbereit.
> Vom anderen Geraffel will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...


T-62 und T-72?
Wirklich? Von den 62ern, stehen noch tausende herum und was davon wirklich " russisch " ist, weiß keiner Mensch.
Meinst du nicht das die Russen in der Gegen selber bei ihrem Vormarsch ein Haufen Zeug erobert haben?

Ihr glaubt im Moment jeden Mist der hier täglich veröffentlicht wird und fast alles stellt sich als falsch heraus.
Russenquellen lügen...

Ich sehe nur jede Menge Kolonen in die Richtung fahren und wer weiß was dort schon versammelt unx versteckt herumsteht?
Klar ist das 3.Korps ein Running Gag, aber wo stecken sie?
Vielleicht ist doch alles die berühmte "Falle"?

Bis jetzt war alles eine zähes würgen, gegen verschanzte Einheiten der Ukraine, aber jetzt sind die offen und geben Ziele ab. 
Gerade wurde wieder ein Kraftwerk getroffen und die Bahnen, für Nachschub, fahren Elektrisch und die Brücken existieren noch.


Kassalowski schrieb:


> ach jetzt ärger ihn doch nicht schon wieder, hat er sich doch jetzt wirklich lange mit dem finden einer adäquaten antwort herumgeschlagen. was bei rum kommst siehste ja --> klavier. typischer move, wenn man auf der sachebene nichts mehr zu sagen hat. ^^
> 
> --> 4 weitere Geparden bereits in der Ukraine:
> 
> ...



Als ob ich nicht Argumentiere und Gründe biete, aber ist ja alles " Radio Moskau"...
Außer Einzeilern,  kommt doch von vielen nix.

Wer hat eigentlich von Zes Testikeln angefangen zu schwärmen? Der hat eben noch mehr!


----------



## compisucher (14. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ach jetzt ärger ihn doch nicht schon wieder,


War gar nicht meine Intention.
Aber wenn man im live TV bei RTL gucken kann, wie die Ukrainer bei zählbaren  ca. 50-60 Panzern einfach ihre Flagge draufspannen, auftanken und damit weiter nach Luhansk fahren, sollte es eigentlich genug der Dokumentation sein, dass da die Russen den Waffenbestand mind. einer ganzen Division fluchtartig hinterlassen haben.
Da kann mir keiner eine "wir haben einen großen, geheimen Plan" Geschichte erzählen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> T-62 und T-72?
> Wirklich? Von den 62ern, stehen noch tausende herum und was davon wirklich " russisch " ist, weiß keiner Mensch.


Geheimtipp:
Die mit dem Z drauf und gleich daneben die Kennzahl der russischen Brigade - eigentlich recht einfach, selbst für mich kyrillischen Analphabeten...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das die Russen in der Gegen selber bei ihrem Vormarsch ein Haufen Zeug erobert haben?


Nö, weil nach eigenen Angaben mittlerweile 7x alle ukrainische Panzer vernichtet worden sind - verarschen kann ich mich selber.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> War gar nicht meine Intention.
> Aber wenn man im live TV bei RTL gucken kann, wie die Ukrainer bei zählbaren  ca. 50-60 Panzern einfach ihre Flagge draufspannen, auftanken und damit weiter nach Luhansk fahren, sollte es eigentlich genug der Dokumentation sein, dass da die Russen den Waffenbestand mind. einer ganzen Division fluchtartig hinterlassen haben.
> Da kann mir keiner eine "wir haben einen großen, geheimen Plan" Geschichte erzählen.
> 
> ...



Als ob es ein Problem wäre ein " Z" und way anderes draufzupinseln.
Wenn ich das bei Beute der Russen erzählen würde, wäre es plausibel, weil da ja alles Propaganda ist.

Nein  stimmt nicht, sondern zähle mal fast 500 polnische, dazu Tschechische, slowakische unx wer weiß von wo noch, gelieferte T-72 dazu.
Wenn man noch die ganzen M113 Wracks sieht, australische und englische Truppentransporter, polnische Haubitzen vom Type " Krab ", M777 usw, kommt ganz schön was zusammen.

Das du als Pilot nicht unbedingt russische Militärplanung verstehst,  wie keiner von uns, ist dein Urteil akzeptabel.
Frage doch mal Don, der hat ja den Herrn Gantz gelesen?

Vielleicht zum besseren Verständnis, weil die /unser ja schon immer doof waren.

"Ein Großteil des Großen Vaterländischen Krieges der Sowjetunion bleibt dunkel und wird von Westlern und Russen gleichermaßen unvollkommen verstanden. Schlimmer noch, diese Unklarheit und dieses Missverständnis haben die Geschichte des Zweiten Weltkriegs insgesamt pervertiert, indem sie die Beiträge der Roten Armee und des Sowjetstaates zum endgültigen Sieg der Alliierten verschleierten."

David Glatz






						David M. Glantz - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Man sollte seinen Gegner nie unterschätzen und von Propaganda blendrn lassen.


----------



## Kassalowski (14. September 2022)

jaja... wie der Herre, so's Gescherre...

(just) "Another fake news story:
Russians claim they have footage of the attack on the barge with Ukrainian Special Forces, but in fact they attacked a bridge support."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570017197279305729

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Als ob es ein Problem wäre ein " Z" und way anderes draufzupinseln.


Das müssten sie ja dann schon so oft machen, dass es sich für die Ukrainer bald lohnt, alleine schon nur dafür, eine eigene Brigade ins Leben zu rufen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei Beute der Russen erzählen würde, wäre es plausibel, weil da ja alles Propaganda ist.


Wie sollen die russischen Truppen denn noch die große ukrainische Beute machen?
Immerhin erzählst du uns doch hier seit Monaten, dass sie vorher alles mit Artillerie kurz und klein schießen, bevor sie vorrücken.

Bleibt da dann überhaupt noch genug übrig,  was so heile ist, um es in Besitz zu nehmen und ein Foto von zu machen, oder machen sie die dann vor den Holzatrappen der Ukrainer?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein  stimmt nicht, sondern zähle mal fast 500 polnische, dazu Tschechische, slowakische unx wer weiß von wo noch, gelieferte T-72 dazu.
> Wenn man noch die ganzen M113 Wracks sieht, australische und englische Truppentransporter, polnische Haubitzen vom Type " Krab ", M777 usw, kommt ganz schön was zusammen.



Wenn man genug Vodka intus hat sicherlich auch gerne mal das dreifache, von dem was eigentlich da steht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das du als Pilot nicht unbedingt russische Militärplanung verstehst,  wie keiner von uns, ist dein Urteil akzeptabel.


Verstehen denn zumindest die Russen noch ihre eigene Planung?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Frage doch mal Don, der hat ja den Herrn Gantz gelesen?
> 
> Vielleicht zum besseren Verständnis, weil die /unser ja schon immer doof waren.



Also zumindest bei meinen Beiträgen hat Don oft genug, meinen Ausführungen, zugestimmt.
Kann mich da daher wohl leider nicht so ganz in deiner "Doofenparade" einreihen.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Ein Großteil des Großen Vaterländischen Krieges der Sowjetunion bleibt dunkel und wird von Westlern und Russen gleichermaßen unvollkommen verstanden. Schlimmer noch, diese Unklarheit und dieses Missverständnis haben die Geschichte des Zweiten Weltkriegs insgesamt pervertiert, *indem sie die Beiträge der Roten Armee und des Sowjetstaates zum endgültigen Sieg der Alliierten verschleierten."*


Moment bitte:



Ok, also willst du uns jetzt erzählen das die UDSSR eigentlich die Allierten gerettet hat und sie "land and lease" im Grunde ja gar nicht benötigt hätten?
Oder wie sieht da deine rot-glorreiche Theorie zu aus?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Man sollte seinen Gegner nie unterschätzen und von Propaganda blendrn lassen.



Nun ja, bei dir scheint die Propaganda zumindest recht gut zu funktionieren und unterschätzt du die Ukrainer ja nun bereits seit 8 Monaten.


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich mag's , wenn es mit " soll" beginnt.


du würdest es nicht mal glauben, wenn du es mit eigenen Augen sehen würdest


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, die stellen nur den größten Teil der Bodentruppen und führen die härtesten Kämpfe. Erzähle ich von Anfang an, aber jetzt solltest du es glauben?


du erzählst viele Sachen, wenn der Tag lang ist.. wv Soldaten die noch haben weiß ich nicht, aber scheinen besser aufgestellt zu sein als die LPR



compisucher schrieb:


> Immerhin dokumentierte  fast 100 Kampfpanzer T-62 bis T-72.


T-62 wurde heute der erste Dokumentiert, ansonsten sind es hauptsächlich T-72 Varianten oder T-80


compisucher schrieb:


> Die meisten davon unbeschädigt und kampfbereit.


Wenn ich meine lainenhafte Meinung abringen darf, ich würde tippen 1/4 der Fahrzeuge ist nicht einsatztauglich, einige standen auch in Reparatur-Bereichen


Tschetan schrieb:


> T-62 und T-72?
> Wirklich? Von den 62ern, stehen noch tausende herum und was davon wirklich " russisch " ist, weiß keiner Mensch.
> Meinst du nicht das die Russen in der Gegen selber bei ihrem Vormarsch ein Haufen Zeug erobert haben?


zum T-62 habe ich schon was gesagt, von den Ukrainern standen da auch Fahrzeuge dabei..
in der Menge haben die Russen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Sachen erobern können



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt im Moment jeden Mist der hier täglich veröffentlicht wird und fast alles stellt sich als falsch heraus.
> Russenquellen lügen...


muss ich dir recht geben, zuletzt machen sie ein bisschen Tschetan und brooker Cosplay


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist doch alles die berühmte "Falle"?


wir werden es sehen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt war alles eine zähes würgen, gegen verschanzte Einheiten der Ukraine, aber jetzt sind die offen und geben Ziele ab.
> Gerade wurde wieder ein Kraftwerk getroffen und die Bahnen, für Nachschub, fahren Elektrisch und die Brücken existieren noch.


die Ukrainer können auch noch anfangen über die Grenze zu raiden um Bahnlinien im Norden zu zerstören


Tschetan schrieb:


> Außer Einzeilern,  kommt doch von vielen nix.


viel mehr lohnt sich bei dir auch nicht, du antwortest sowieso nur auf wenige Teile, wo du dir was zusammenspinnen kannst


compisucher schrieb:


> Geheimtipp:
> Die mit dem Z drauf und gleich daneben die Kennzahl der russischen Brigade - eigentlich recht einfach, selbst für mich kyrillischen Analphabeten...


es gibt auch viele, wo die Nummer direkt drauf steht oder sie haben ein Symbol

ein Twitteraccount der sich damit viel auseinandersetz @naalsio26


compisucher schrieb:


> Nö, weil nach eigenen Angaben mittlerweile 7x alle ukrainische Panzer vernichtet worden sind - verarschen kann ich mich selber.


um mal etwas ernsthafter zu antworten, es gab Aussagen von Brigadeführern, das deren Ausrüstung zu 70-80 Prozent von den Russen stammt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Als ob es ein Problem wäre ein " Z" und way anderes draufzupinseln.


bei Panzern geht das, bei Drohnen aus dem Iran geht es komischerweise nicht


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei Beute der Russen erzählen würde, wäre es plausibel, weil da ja alles Propaganda ist.


es geht ja nicht darum, was du erzählst, du bist mehr oder weniger der Märchenonkel hier, der uns hier aus seinem Taschenbuch erzählt

die Indikatoren für die Bestimmung habe ich dir letztens schon mal genannt


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nein  stimmt nicht, sondern zähle mal fast 500 polnische, dazu Tschechische, slowakische unx wer weiß von wo noch, gelieferte T-72 dazu.
> Wenn man noch die ganzen M113 Wracks sieht, australische und englische Truppentransporter, polnische Haubitzen vom Type " Krab ", M777 usw, kommt ganz schön was zusammen.


ich sollte wirklich langsam anfangen pro russische Quellen hier zu verlinken
die meisten M113 Wracks und englische Fahrzeuge wurden von den Ukrainer selbst aufgenommen, aber das sind deutlich weniger als du sie hier darstellen willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Frage doch mal Don, der hat ja den Herrn Gantz gelesen?
> 
> Vielleicht zum besseren Verständnis, weil die /unser ja schon immer doof waren.
> 
> ...


Was du hier betreibst ist Propaganda pur!
Schön ds du einen Satz von Glantz aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, um hier deine Agenda vorwärts zu bringen, aber wie ich dir schon mal gesagt habe, lassen sich die Leute hier nicht für dumm verkaufen oder verarschen.
Der Satz von Glantz stammt aus den 1970er-1980er Jahren und auf´Grund des damaligen Kalten Krieges und der geschlossenen Archive der UdSSR, war es überhaupt kein Wunder das die historische Aufarbeitung des Russland Feldzuges hauptsächlich von deutschen Quellen und eben auch ehemaligen deutschen Offizieren geprägt war.
Das änderte sich ja, als Glantz Zugang zu den ehemaligen Sowjetischen Archiven erlangte und somit hat er ja auch bis heute eine Vielzahl an Bücher über diesen Feldzug in den 1990er und 2000er publiziert und gilt gemeinhin als die beste und ausgewogenste Quelle auf der Welt für den deutsch russischen Feldzug.
Und wer ihn gelesen hat, weiß sehr genau was der Spruch gemeint hat, er zeigt aber trotzdem die klare taktische Unterlegenheit der Roten Armee in den Anfangsjahren und auch teilweise bis Ende des Feldzuges auf und auch er beschäftigt sich sehr eingehend mit Lend Lease und räumt mit einigen Mythen der Russischen Geschichtsschreibung auf, dass sie das alles "alleine" geschafft hätten.
Gerade Glantz geht eingehend darauf ein, wie sehr die Essenrations und Weizen Lieferungen, sowie die Materiallieferungen der Roten Armee 1942 geholfen haben. Sein Fazit ohne diese Lend Lease Lieferungen wären Mars und Uranus (Stalingrad) unmöglich gewesen.
Die Publikationen Glantz passten z.B. Putin so wenig in den Kram, das er extra Geld investierte, dass die Leistungen der Roten Armee und des *Russischen Volkes* besser historisch beurteilt werden.
So viel zu deiner Propaganda.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Satz von Glantz stammt aus den 1970er-1980er Jahren und auf´Grund des damaligen Kalten Krieges und der geschlossenen Archive der UdSSR, war es überhaupt kein Wunder das die historische Aufarbeitung des Russland Feldzuges hauptsächlich von deutschen Quellen und eben auch ehemaligen deutschen Offizieren geprägt war.
> Das änderte sich ja, als Glantz Zugang zu den ehemaligen Sowjetischen Archiven erlangte und somit hat er ja auch bis heute eine Vielzahl an Bücher über diesen Feldzug in den 1990er und 2000er publiziert und gilt gemeinhin als die beste und ausgewogenste Quelle auf der Welt für den deutsch russischen Feldzug.


Wobei sich das ja die letzten 15 Jahre auch schon wieder in Teilen geändert hat, bzw. ehr der Realität angenähert, nachdem sich bei gründlichen Vergleich der Quellen aus beiden Seiten z.B. rausstellte, das die Panzerschlacht bei Prohokorva ihren Namen so eigentlich im Grunde gar nicht verdient hatte und es von sowjetischer Seite ehr eine wilde Panzerkeilerei war, in welcher die Wehrmacht nur auf die Ziele draufhalten musste, oder eben auch, das ohne die Landung der Alliierten in Italien, die russische Verteidigung im Kursker Bogen, trotz Einsatz aller Reserven, nicht gehalten hätte, auch wenn die Wehrmacht in teilen deutlich hinter ihren eigens gesteckten Zeitplan lag.

So ist das halt, auch von sowjetischer Seite, wie auch von deutscher und auch von alliierter Seite, wurde halt gerne immer wieder übertrieben, geflunkert und Dinge in ein für sich besserers Licht gerückt.

Wer hätte denn bei richtiger Quellenlage Kursk auch schon als großen sowjetischen Sieg gefeiert, wenn man von sowjetischer Seite nicht stellenweise deutlich übertrieben hätte?


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

Ich hoffe die westliche Flugabwehr schafft es zeitnahe in die Ukraine und nicht erst im Dezember, die Russen scheinen gerade wirklich ein härteren Weg einschlagen zu wollen. Wie es heißt haben sie heute einen Damm angegriffen und das Wasser würde schon steigen. 

das Video mit der Nazi Brückenstütze ist mal wieder absolutes Gold der Russen, als würde keiner merken, dass es kein Schiff ist, genauso Müll wie der angebliche Raid auf das Kraftwerk   





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569945148741812226

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die westliche Flugabwehr schafft es zeitnahe in die Ukraine und nicht erst im Dezember, die Russen scheinen gerade wirklich ein härteren Weg einschlagen zu wollen. Wie es heißt haben sie heute einen Damm angegriffen und das Wasser würde schon steigen.


War nicht die rede davon, dass erste Iris-T System im Oktober lieferfertig sein soll?
Ist aber natürlich auch immer noch einige Wochen hin und ein System reicht selbstredend auch lange nicht aus, um die gesamte kritische Infrastruktur zu schützen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> du würdest es nicht mal glauben, wenn du es mit eigenen Augen sehen würdest


Ich nehme offizielle Infos.








						Russischer Staatshaushalt erzielt deutliches Plus
					

Trotz (oder gerade wegen) der Sanktionen hat Russlands Staatshaushalt einen Überschuss im Wert von mehr als 20 Milliarden Euro erzielt. Hintergrund ist der gestiegene Ölpreis - und der erschwerte Import für westliche Waren.




					www.rnd.de
				




20Mrd.



Optiki schrieb:


> aber scheinen besser aufgestellt zu sein als die LPR


Hast du Infos, wo, wer kämpft?


Optiki schrieb:


> T-62 wurde heute der erste Dokumentiert, ansonsten sind es hauptsächlich T-72 Varianten oder T-80


Alles Oanzer die auch die Ukraine besitzt. Überlege mal, bei der ganzen Infornationsflut, zur Verwirrung der Gegner, sollte es unmöglich sein, ein paar Bilder zu produzieren?


Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine lainenhafte Meinung abringen darf, ich würde tippen 1/4 der Fahrzeuge ist nicht einsatztauglich, einige standen auch in Reparatur-Bereichen


Das kann schon sein und wie viele davon schon Beutefahrzeuge waren?


Optiki schrieb:


> zum T-62 habe ich schon was gesagt, von den Ukrainern standen da auch Fahrzeuge dabei..
> in der Menge haben die Russen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Sachen erobern können


Wie kommst du darauf? Nicht jeder Abschus ist eine Zerstörung. Du kannst Haufenweise Videos von Heliattacken, in der Nacht, auf Panzer anschauen und es gibt auch da ständig ukrainische Gefangene und erbeutete Ausrüstung, nur das würde ich hier nicht posten.


Optiki schrieb:


> zuletzt machen sie ein bisschen Tschetan und brooker Cosplay


Mmmh....   


Optiki schrieb:


> wir werden es sehen


Beste Antwort! 👍


Optiki schrieb:


> die Ukrainer können auch noch anfangen über die Grenze zu raiden um Bahnlinien im Norden zu zerstören


Nee, weil sie dann did russische Armee in voller Stärke am Hals haben. Die wissen schon warum sie das nicht machen. 


Optiki schrieb:


> du antwortest sowieso nur auf wenige Teile


Das erklärst du gerade mir?


Optiki schrieb:


> ein Twitteraccount


Ist für mich nicht relevant. Kannst du jeden Mist posten.



Optiki schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht darum, was du erzählst, du bist mehr oder weniger der Märchenonkel hier, der uns hier aus seinem Taschenbuch erzählt


Tja, wenn Argumente fehlen, beginnt man ein Gegenüber zu diskreditieren. 


Optiki schrieb:


> ich sollte wirklich langsam anfangen pro russische Quellen hier zu verlinken


Dann tue es doch ?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mythen der Russischen Geschichtsschreibung auf, dass sie das alles "alleine" geschafft hätten.


Ach Don, dafür hatte Deutschland fast die gesamte Industrie Europas für seinen Krieg und LL, kam erst ab 43 richtig zum tragen.
Laß uns im M Thread darüber debattieren. 


Noch zu den Drohnen.
Sie sehen eie Iran Drohnen aus, aber es steht der Typ auf russischer drauf, weshalb ich eher auf Produktion in Russland tippe, auch wenn ich denke das es auch allgemein Lieferungen aus dem Iran, China oder sogar der DVRK  geben könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Argumente fehlen, beginnt man ein Gegenüber zu diskreditieren.


Wo diskriditiert er dich den?
Ist nicht so als könnte man das hier nicht immer wieder, in den über 600 Seiten des Threads, von dir nachlesen, dass das meiste von deinem Geschreibe ehr Märchenstunde gewesen ist.


----------



## chill_eule (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich nehme offizielle Infos.


Welche völlig veraltet sind (12.07. c'm on!) 









						Defizit von 5,8 Milliarden Euro: Russlands Einnahmen aus Öl- und Gasexporten brechen massiv ein
					

Für den August verzeichnet Russland ein Haushaltsdefizit von 5,8 Milliarden Euro – ist das nur ein Ausrutscher oder ein Trend? Und wie lange hält Putin das durch?




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Da es anscheinend der Klärung bedarf:
Belastbare Quellen sollten natürlich auch auf Aktualität überprüft werden...


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Welche völlig veraltet sind (12.07. c'm on!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um einen Monat.
Chilli, mal ehrlich, die haben immer noch einen Haushaltsüberschuß, wann hatten wir einen?
Finanziell müssen die sich noch lange keinen Kopf machen und im Gegensatz zu uns, investieren sie massiv in Schlüsselindustrien, um sich weiter unabhängig zu machen.

Elektronikindustrie, Flugzeugindustrie usw.

Man muß das auch ein wenig in Relationen setzten, nicht relativieren.

"Der Schuldenhaushalt Russlands lag im Zeitraum von 1998 bis 2020 zwischen 46,7 Milliarden und 212,4 Milliarden Euro. Im zuletzt ausgewerteten Jahr 2020 wurde mit 212 Milliarden Euro die höchste Summe der letzten 22 Jahre erreicht.

Gemessen an der Zahl der Einwohner entspricht dies in Russland einer Verschuldung von 1.474 Euro pro Person. Zum Vergleich: die durchschnittliche Pro-Kopf-Verschuldung innerhalb der EU lag im gleichen Jahr bei 26.964 Euro."
Der Schuldenhaushalt Russlands lag im Zeitraum von 1998 bis 2020 zwischen 46,7 Milliarden und 212,4 Milliarden Euro. Im zuletzt ausgewerteten Jahr 2020 wurde mit 212 Milliarden Euro die höchste Summe der letzten 22 Jahre erreicht.

Gemessen an der Zahl der Einwohner entspricht dies in Russland einer Verschuldung von 1.474 Euro pro Person. Zum Vergleich: die durchschnittliche Pro-Kopf-Verschuldung innerhalb der EU lag im gleichen Jahr bei 26.964 Euro.


Oder das hier. Wird aus den Einnahmen gedeckt. 








						Russlands Finanzen: Staatsfonds schmilzt auf 198 Milliarden Dollar
					

Der Fonds speist sich vor allem aus Öl- und Gasexporten und dient normalerweise der Finanzierung großer Infrastrukturprojekte. Doch nun soll er zweckentfremdet werden.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich nehme offizielle Infos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr gut, weiter ausführen kannst du dazu nichts, also kann ich mir Aussagen dazu sparen 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Alles Oanzer die auch die Ukraine besitzt. Überlege mal, bei der ganzen Infornationsflut, zur Verwirrung der Gegner, sollte es unmöglich sein, ein paar Bilder zu produzieren?
> Das kann schon sein und wie viele davon schon Beutefahrzeuge waren?
> Wie kommst du darauf? Nicht jeder Abschus ist eine Zerstörung. Du kannst Haufenweise Videos von Heliattacken, in der Nacht, auf Panzer anschauen und es gibt auch da ständig ukrainische Gefangene und erbeutete Ausrüstung, nur das würde ich hier nicht posten.


Ich hab auch schon 30+ Heli Attacken der Russen gesehen und die Panzer sehen bei einem direkten Treffer nicht mehr so gut aus. Ich habe dir aber schon mehrmals erklärt, wie es läuft mit Bildern und der Bestimmung. Woher weiß ich sonst, das da auch ukrainische Fahrzeuge dabei sind.  

Du bist Quasi die letzte Person die ich kenne, welche die Offensive um Kharkiv so schön redet für die Russen, sämtliche pro russischen Quellen die ich kenne (15+), teilweise mehrere 100k Follower bewerten es negativ für die Russen, selbst im russischen Propagandetv gibt es erste negative Stimmen. 

Für die Ukraine ist es ein harter Kampf, aber stellst die russische Armee als eine Übermacht dar, die sie nicht ist. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, weil sie dann did russische Armee in voller Stärke am Hals haben. Die wissen schon warum sie das nicht machen.


sie haben es doch schon gemacht und haben Grenzposten geraidet, wenn die Russen mit den Angriffen auf die Infrastruktur übertreiben, wird es auch Eskalationstufen der Ukrainer geben  


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das erklärst du gerade mir?


Du erzählst wieder Quark und ich habe dich darauf hingewiesen. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist für mich nicht relevant. Kannst du jeden Mist posten.


Ich hab auch nicht dir geantwortet lieber @Tschetan, also kannst dir die Antwort darauf sparen.  


Tschetan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Argumente fehlen, beginnt man ein Gegenüber zu diskreditieren.


Ich und auch andere Leute, haben dich mehrmals auf das Problem mit deinen Aussagen hingewiesen, wenn du es sonst nicht verstehst, musst du mit solche Aussagen rechnen. Ich bin mit der Einzige der dir sehr oft schon entgegen gekommen ist und auch Sachen negativ betrachtet hat, aber du bist so deiner Agenda, es ist schon nicht mehr feierlich. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie sehen eie Iran Drohnen aus, aber es steht der Typ auf russischer drauf, weshalb ich eher auf Produktion in Russland tippe, auch wenn ich denke das es auch allgemein Lieferungen aus dem Iran, China oder sogar der DVRK  geben könnte.


Letztens hast du noch behauptet, die ganze Geschichte mit den Drohnen wäre komplett quatsch und jetzt solche Worte, natürlich taucht jetzt einfach so eine russische Drohne auf, die sie vorher noch nicht gezeigt haben und der Indikator für die Eigenproduktion die russische Folierung. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Elektronikindustrie, Flugzeugindustrie usw.


Schau dir bitte Intel bei den Grafikkarten an oder die deutsche Autoindustrie beim Thema Elektromobilität, wie schwer die sich teilweise tun und bei den Russen glaubst du, sie können mit 20 Milliarden mal eben Jahrzehnte ausgleichen in so vielen Bereichen.


----------



## chill_eule (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Um einen Monat.


In der Zeit kann, sofern ein Krieg tobt und Sanktionen verhängt wurden, anscheinend viel passieren.

Ich will hier übrigens nichts relativieren oder in Relation setzen, sondern nur dafür sorgen, dass die Diskussion für alle einheitlich, konform mit den Forenregeln weiter geht.

Veraltete Informationen können natürlich mal durchrutschen, sollten aber eher die Ausnahme bleiben.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Chilli, mal ehrlich, die haben immer noch einen Haushaltsüberschuß, wann hatten wir einen?


Von 2014 bis 2019 jedes Jahr!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Finanziell müssen die sich noch lange keinen Kopf machen und im Gegensatz zu uns, investieren sie massiv in Schlüsselindustrien, um sich weiter unabhängig zu machen.
> 
> Elektronikindustrie, Flugzeugindustrie usw.


 

Wo muss sich Deutschland finanziell einen Kopf machen?
Du hast irgendwie noch nicht so richtig verstanden, das alleine Deutschland eine 3-4 mal größere Wirtschaftskraft hat als Russland mit fast nur der Hälfte an Leuten, von EU, USA und Westen reden wir da gar nicht!

Ich meine bei einem technischen Stand der 1980er mit viel Good will Anfang der 1990er Jahre, wird es nicht nur höchste Zeit, der Zug ist längst abgefahren.
Welche Fluzeugindustrie und welche Elektroindustrie?
Welche Russischen zivilen Flugzeuge gibt es doch gleich?
Russische Elektronikindustrie, dein wirklicher Ernst? 

Frage dich mal, warum es keine zivilen russischen Flugzeuge (Hersteller) gibt und militärisch Russland modernes Equipment nur als Prototypen herstellen kann?!
Desweiteren würde ich mich mal fragen, warum man immer noch nicht weitere Pipelines nach China fertiggestellt bekommt, die Teilweise schon länger als 5 Jahre im Bau sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum sie ihr ganzes Zeugs nicht mitnehmen.
> Immerhin dokumentierte  fast 100 Kampfpanzer T-62 bis T-72.
> Die meisten davon unbeschädigt und kampfbereit.
> Vom anderen Geraffel will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...


Nicht nur das, von sagen wir mal 20% nicht mehr einsatzfähigen Geräten werden die meisten abtransportiert und wieder repariert. Die Experten sind nichtzuletzt auch darüber irritiert weshalb die Russen ihr Zeugs nicht verbrennen statt sie so einfach herzugeben.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> sehr gut, weiter ausführen kannst du dazu nichts, also kann ich mir Aussagen dazu sparen


Wie der andere Link auch unkommentiert war... Klar hast du an mich größere Erwartungen.😊


Optiki schrieb:


> Du bist Quasi die letzte Person die ich kenne, welche die Offensive um Kharkiv so schön redet für die Russen, sämtliche pro russischen Quellen die ich kenne (15+), teilweise mehrere 100k Follower bewerten es negativ für die Russen, selbst im russischen Propagandetv gibt es erste negative Stimmen.


Warum schön redet, aber ich sehe Gründe und wenn man auf russischen Seiten liest das sie trotzdem 60000 Flüchtlinge evakuiert haben wollen, muß das organisiert gewesen sein.
Wir haben nur ukrainische Angaben, immer und die sind immer richtig, ohne Propaganda ?
Sie haben ihre DRGs losgejagt, Städte nicht betreten und die Russen sind vor ihnen geflohen.
Nee, wenn man jetzt sieht was im Süden anläuft, benötigen die Russen jeden Mann in der Ecke und es dauert etwas, Bus sie dort ankommen, während die Ukrainer schneller über die Bahn verlegen können.
Frage mal, warum die Russen den Strom abschalten?



Optiki schrieb:


> Indikator für die Eigenproduktion die russische Folierung.


Alles ist Spekulation?







Optiki schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte Intel bei den Grafikkarten an oder die deutsche Autoindustrie beim Thema Elektromobilität, wie schwer die sich teilweise tun und bei den Russen glaubst du, sie können mit 20 Milliarden mal eben Jahrzehnte ausgleichen in so vielen Bereichen.


Wäre ich auch zurückhaltend.
Sie haben den Patentschutz für " unfreundliche Staaten" beendet.
Denkst du das ein Land, das in den Weltraum fliegt, Atomkraftwerke und Atom U Boote, Flugzeugturbinen usw selber baut, vieles nicht kopieren kann?
Die Gasturbinen von NS2 sind russisch und das Wärmekraftwerk hat wegen der Sanktionen keine Siemens, sondern russische Turbinen.
Für unsere Firmen ist das wirklich blöd.


Tekkla schrieb:


> sondern von einem Rückzug im Nordosten.


Habe ich das nicht geschrieben ?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben nur ukrainische Angaben, immer und die sind immer richtig, ohne Propaganda ?


Whaaat ? Jeder Blogger wird ohne es laut zu sagen ziemlich gestresst sein von der urkainischen Propaganda. Klar ist sie voll und ganz anchvollziehbar aber sie erschwert die Arbeit der Blogger ungemein. Gefühlt geht jeder zweite Satz mit "Achtung noch nicht bestätigt" oder "erstmal nur ukrainsiche Angaben" los. Überall wird darauf verwiesen wenn eine Information noch nicht bestätigt ist.  

Dass du der augenscheinlich fast nur russische oder pro russische Quellen nimmt, ohne sie jemals selbst überprüft zu haben , dir so etwas herausnimmst... ist einfach nur lol


----------



## Tekkla (14. September 2022)

Heute lief mal wieder eine Sonderfolge von Streitkräfte und Strategien auf NDR Info. Darin wurde festgehalten, dass man seitens der USA zwei Szenarien für eine Offensive durchgespielt und die Ergebnisse mit der Ukraine geteilt hat.

Das erste Szenario betraf erst einmal nur den Süden um Cherson. Da sah man langwierige Gefechte und schwieriges Vorankommen. Dann spielte man die Offensive im Norden durch. Das  sah wohl schon besser aus und wurde dann ja auch besser. Besonders auch dadurch, weil die UKR zuerst im Süden begann, damit die Russen in Panik versetzte, woraufhin die tatsächlich eine geplante Umgruppierung begannen, und danach dann im Norden, was in der Fluch der Russen aus weiten Teilen des Nordostens mündete.

Ganz am Rande, um Radio Moskau mal  vorzuführen: Mittlerweile spricht auch die russische Führung nicht mehr von einer geplanten Umgruppierung sondern von einem Rückzug im Nordosten. 

Eigentlich müsste man die Kremlinge in diesem Topic wegen der offensichtlichen und permanenten Propaganda für Russland dieses Forums verweisen. Aber! Ohne deren ständig und fast immer an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Aussagen russicher Quellen würden sich hier deutlich weniger Leute an ihm/ihr/es abarbeiten und damit viel weniger wirklich relevante und interessante Informationen im Topic sein.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Whaaat ? Jeder Blogger wird ohne es laut zu sagen ziemlich gestresst sein von der urkainischen Propaganda. Klar ist sie voll und ganz anchvollziehbar aber sie erschwert die Arbeit der Blogger ungemein. Gefühlt geht jeder zweite Satz mit "Achtung noch nicht bestätigt" oder "erstmal nur ukrainsiche Angaben" los. Überall wird darauf verwiesen wenn eine Information noch nicht bestätigt ist.
> 
> Dass du der augenscheinlich fast nur russische oder pro russische Quellen nimmt, ohne sie jemals selbst überprüft zu haben , dir so etwas herausnimmst... ist einfach nur lol



Ich lese genug ukrainische Infos,  glaube mir. Ich sehe auch den Ösigeneral, Welt TV und Herrn Massala usw.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen hier, halte ich die Russen für ein Land mit einer technologisch hoch gerüsteten Armee und sehe noch lange keine Niederlage.
Das bedeutet viele Tote.
Verhandeln ist keine Schwäche und ich denke wenn die Verluste irgendwann bekannt werden, wird das nicht so einfach zu erklären sein und auch die Forderung das die Krim usw zur Ukraine zurückkehren.
Was wird mit den Menschen?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich lese genug ukrainische Infos,  glaube mir. Ich sehe auch den Ösigeneral, Welt TV und Herrn Massala usw.
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen hier, halte ich die Russen für ein Land mit einer technologisch hoch gerüsteten Armee und sehe noch lange keine Niederlage.
> Das bedeutet viele Tote.
> Verhandeln ist keine Schwäche und ich denke wenn die Verluste irgendwann bekannt werden, wird das nicht so einfach zu erklären sein und auch die Forderung das die Krim usw zur Ukraine zurückkehren.
> Was wird mit den Menschen?


Über die Menschen musst du dir weitaus weniger Sorgen machen als die Menschen die auf russisch-erobertem Territorium terrorisiert werden. Wie kann man denn bitte Sorgen über Menschen ausdrücken und zeitgleich die russische Armee bejubeln ??? Die größte Gefahr für Menschen sind die Russen, raff das mal..

Und jetzt wo die russische Armee aufs tiefste destabilisiert wird, winkst du plötzlich mit nem Friedensvertrag ? Sah vor ein paar Monaten aber noch ganz anders aus bei dir. Ich meine dich bisschen gelesen zu haben und du bist dafür dass die Grenze verschoben wird und dann erst Frieden ist.

Joa.. ist aber nicht drin. Russland raus aus Europa mein Lieber, genau das wird passieren.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Über die Menschen musst du dir weitaus weniger Sorgen machen als die Menschen die auf russisch-erobertem Territorium terrorisiert werden. Wie kann man denn bitte Sorgen über Menschen ausdrücken und zeitgleich die russische Armee bejubeln ??? Die größte Gefahr für Menschen sind die Russen, raff das mal..
> 
> Und jetzt wo die russische Armee aufs tiefste destabilisiert wird, winkst du plötzlich mit nem Friedensvertrag ? Sah vor ein paar Monaten aber noch ganz anders aus bei dir. Ich meine dich bisschen gelesen zu haben und du bist dafür dass die Grenze verschoben wird und dann erst Frieden ist.
> 
> Joa.. ist aber nicht drin. Russland raus aus Europa mein Lieber, genau das wird passieren.



Ich schreibe ständig das der Kampf beendet werden soll, um zu verhandeln, schon vor den Krieg.

Da ich ja ein wenig doof bin.

Die russische Armee ist ja jetzt auf das tiefste destabilisiert.

Warum rücken die Ukrainer nicht mehr vor, warum ist in Cherson nichts mehr passiert außer ein paar Nachrichten Enten und warum haben die Ukrainer nicht im Donbass angegriffen, wo die Russen immer noch Stücke für Stück vordringen?

Wo sind die langen Kolonen russischer Gefangener, wie in Mariupol mit Ukrainern?

Jetzt noch vorstellen, die Russen zerballern alle Stromkraftwerke, womit es in der Ukraine dunkel wird. Auch Wasserwerke und Heizung betrifft das.
Als nächstes werden " Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen und die Dneperbrücken.

Wie wird der Krieg dann weitergehen?

Das sind keine unmögliche  Szenarien.
Hat sich nicht Tschetan ausgedacht.

Würde mich über ernsthafte Antworten freuen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch den Ösigeneral


Welcher Ösigeneral?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum rücken die Ukrainer nicht mehr vor...


Operative Pause ist dir ein Begriff?
Verhindert das man wie 1943 die Rote Armee gegen die Wehrmacht unter Mannstein, bei ihrer Offensive nach Stalingrad, seine Offensive überhastet und dadurch überdehnt, damit angreifbar wird und enorme Verluste durch Gegenangriffe des Gegeners erleidet.

Das war übrigens amüsanterweise auch genau da wo die Ukraine jetzt, nach ihren eigenen jüngsten Erfolgen, eine operative Pause eingelegt hat, am Oskil.


----------



## Optiki (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie der andere Link auch unkommentiert war... Klar hast du an mich größere Erwartungen.😊


du Antwortest auf einen Link zu einem Artikel der die Aktuelle Situation beschreibt, mit einem Link, welcher die alte Situation im ersten Halbjahr beschreibt und stellst es so dar, als hättest du damit den anderen Artikel widerlegt, da fängt es doch schon an


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum schön redet, aber ich sehe Gründe und wenn man auf russischen Seiten liest das sie trotzdem 60000 Flüchtlinge evakuiert haben wollen, muß das organisiert gewesen sein.


du hast recht, ich muss meine Aussage etwas anpassen, du bist die einzige Person die ich kenne und das russische Mod, welches es so darstellen



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir haben nur ukrainische Angaben, immer und die sind immer richtig, ohne Propaganda ?


ich habe in diesem Thema schon viele Sachen geschrieben, wenn du mir mit solche Fragen ankommst, muss ich mich langsam fragen, ob und in wie weit eine Kommunikation mit dir noch den Hauch eines Mehrwertes bietet


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie haben ihre DRGs losgejagt, Städte nicht betreten und die Russen sind vor ihnen geflohen.


die halbwegs Schlauen sind abgehauen und die Ahnungslosen sind zurückgeblieben, mit dem ganzen Material
das hatten wir heute auch schon als Aussage in einem Video, aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht erzählen, wozu soll ich jetzt Videos von Schlangen an der Grenze zeigen oder Bilder von zerstörten Kolonen der Russen

in dem Video, welches du von der Flussüberfahrt verlinkt hast, waren ja auch nur leichte Fahrzeuge und LKWs


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, wenn man jetzt sieht was im Süden anläuft, benötigen die Russen jeden Mann in der Ecke und es dauert etwas, Bus sie dort ankommen, während die Ukrainer schneller über die Bahn verlegen können.
> Frage mal, warum die Russen den Strom abschalten?


Dazu hab ich gestern auch schon geschrieben, was die Stromversorgung betrifft. Du glaubst wirklich die Soldaten rennen aus dem Gebiet Kharkiv, nachdem deren Verteidigung dort gebrochen ist, sie Kameraden aus ihren Reihen verloren haben, teilweise schon zum zweiten Mal überrannt worden, sie ihre bekannten Fahrzeuge verloren haben und die ziehen sich jetzt ein frische Uniform an, lassen sich einen zusammengeflickten Panzer aus dem Lager geben und denken sich, geil warum nicht noch ein 3 Mal. Wer macht das bitte freiwillig?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Alles ist Spekulation?


Nochmal zu mitschreiben, du hast es als kategorisch falsch eingestuft und so getan als wäre es nicht möglich,  aktuell ruderst du rum und wirfst mit Spekulationen um dich.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie haben den Patentschutz für " unfreundliche Staaten" beendet.
> Denkst du das ein Land, das in den Weltraum fliegt, Atomkraftwerke und Atom U Boote, Flugzeugturbinen usw selber baut, vieles nicht kopieren kann?
> Die Gasturbinen von NS2 sind russisch und das Wärmekraftwerk hat wegen der Sanktionen keine Suemdns, sondern russische Turbinen.


Was hast du an meinen beiden Beispielen nicht verstanden, dass alles kostet Unmengen an Geld und Zeit. Der Westen kann nicht zaubern, wie soll es dann Russland schaffen, die sich vor Jahrzehnen gegen zahlreiche Industriezweige entschieden haben, der Westen könnte das auch nicht.

Russland kann steinalte Flugzeuge wiederaufleben lassen und sie versuchen zu modernisieren, aber die haben dann nichts mit dem aktuellen Standard zu tun und ob sie die passenden Sicherheitszertifikate bekommen ist ebenfalls fraglich.
Für Entwicklung  und den Bau von neuen Modellen werden sie in Richtung von 10 Jahren brauchen, dafür brauchen sie aber Fachkräfte, Werke mit westlichen Maschinen.

sie brauchen eine eigene Industrie für Baufahrzeuge, eine Industrie für landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge

die müssen die Automobilindustrie ausbauen

sie brauchen eine neue Industrie für Züge und ähnliche Fahrzeuge

deren Partner beim Ausbau vom Telefonnetz sind auch weg, das waren Huawei und Ericsson

sie brauchen also in der Industrie tausende von Fachkräften und Maschinen, gleichzeitig sind jetzt schon in der Rüstungsindustrie deutlich ineffizienter als die US-Amerikaner.

Die Informatiker fliehen gerade aus dem Land, große OEMs im Computerbereich haben Russland verlassen und es herrschen Sanktionen auf die Halbleiterindustrie, viel Spaß mit Eigenkreation, wenn du nicht die Leute hast, welche dir die passende Software schreiben

gleichzeitig muss Russland massiv Gas verbrennen, nach China gibt es nur eine Pipeline, für eine neue werden sie auch westliche Maschinen brauchen, sonst dauert es auch Jahre bis es eine neue gibt und welche Länder sind mit an den Schiffen beteiligt, mit denen die Russen das Gas durchs Eis fahren wollen, sind das vlt Länder auf den unfreundlichen Ländern aus der Eurozone?

Da muss China schon einen sehr großen Sprung machen und der wird bei weitem nicht reichen

hier mal einige Punkte von den Russen selbst zum Thema Mikroelektronik:


> Das Dokument listet ganz selbstkritisch die akuten Probleme der russischen Mikroelektronik auf:
> 
> 
> Technologie, die 10–15 Jahre hinter dem Weltniveau zurückbleibt,
> ...



Quelle

Russland ist einfach ein Alleskönner, sie haben die beste Armee der Welt und biegen einfach mal alle Grundsätze der Wirtschaft, gleichzeitig hat ein größerer Teil der Bevölkerung noch ein Loch mit großen Haufen darunter und keine Klospülung.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Russland ist einfach ein Alleskönner, sie haben die beste Armee der Welt und biegen einfach mal alle Grundsätze der Wirtschaft, gleichzeitig hat ein größerer Teil der Bevölkerung noch ein Loch mit großen Haufen darunter und keine Klospülung.


Ja, Nordkorea und Russland sind halt die besten Länder der Welt, mit den größten und talentiertestsen Führern der Welt.
Zumindest scheinbar nach Ansicht ihrer eigenen Propaganda und mancher Traumtänzer in anderen Staaten auf der Welt.

Dumm nur das sie in der Realität halt auch, wie alle anderen, maximal mit Wasser kochen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Schöner Artikel und bestätigt vieles von mir geschriebenes





__





						MoA - The Kharkov Counterattack - No Big Success - No Large Defeat
					





					www.moonofalabama.org
				




"Ein Artikel der _Washington Post _zitiert heute eine parteiische „Open-Source“-Organisation über die Verluste:



> Nach vorläufigen Schätzungen von Jakub Janovsky, einem Militäranalytiker und Mitarbeiter des Oryx-Blogs, verlor Russland 40 Panzer, 50 Infanteriefahrzeuge, 35 gepanzerte Fahrzeuge und zwei Jets.


Andere Journalisten der _Washington Post _sahen sich jedoch die Beweise an :



> Die im Video zurückgelassene Ausrüstung beläuft sich auf etwa eine Panzerfirma, sagte Hodges, die normalerweise mit etwa 10 oder 11 Panzern ausgestattet ist.
> ...
> Ein weiteres Video, das entlang einer Straße im Zentrum von Izyum aufgenommen wurde, zeigt eine gestrandete Panzerhaubitze 2S19 Msta. Das System weist keine offensichtlichen Anzeichen einer Deaktivierung auf.
> Andere in Izyum aufgenommene Bilder zeigen schwerere Schäden an russischer Militärausrüstung, was darauf hindeutet, dass sie im Kampf getroffen wurden. Ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug ist an einer Tankstelle in der Stadt mit Einschusslöchern, Brandspuren und platten Reifen zu sehen.
> Ukrainische Streitkräfte veröffentlichten ein Video, das die Hülle eines TOS-1A, eines Mehrfachraketenwerfers, mit seinem Spitznamen „Solntsepyok“ zeigt.


Angesichts der riesigen Flächen klingt das nicht nach großen Verlusten. Behauptungen des britischen „Geheimdienstes“, dass die Panzerarmee der 1. Garde bei dem Angriff zerstört wurde, sind lächerlich. Die 1. Garde hat das Äquivalent von etwa 20 Brigaden mit jeweils einigen hundert Panzern und gepanzerten Fahrzeugen. Seine Einheiten waren nicht einmal in der Gegend, als der Angriff stattfand."


Vielleicht kann das zu einem anderen Ansatz beitragen?


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Würde mich über ernsthafte Antworten freuen.


Ja ?, ich auch. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ständig das der Kampf beendet werden soll, um zu verhandeln, schon vor den Krieg.


Du unterstützt Bedinungen die einen Frieden unmöglich machen, mehr noch sie zielten auf einen Krieg ab. Unterm Strich bist du für eine Unterjochung des ukrainischen Staates oder zumindest Gebietsannektierungen zur Gunsten der Russen und nicht für Frieden.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die russische Armee ist ja jetzt auf das tiefste destabilisiert.


Stellenweise ist sie das ja nur willst du es nicht wahr haben. Generell blockst du doch alle Berichte von russischen Soldaten über ihre schlechte Situation einfach ab. Alles was dir nicht passt ist ne Ente wa ?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum rücken die Ukrainer nicht mehr vor, warum ist in Cherson nichts mehr passiert außer ein paar Nachrichten Enten und warum haben die Ukrainer nicht im Donbass angegriffen, wo die Russen immer noch Stücke für Stück vordringen?
> Wo sind die langen Kolonen russischer Gefangener, wie in Mariupol mit Ukrainern?


Ach komm... guck mal du ziehst hier Dinge her die garnicht relevant sind und versuchst das Gesamtbild dadurch zu drehen damit es dir passt, und dann sollen wir das noch glauben. In Cherson stehen die Russen fast mit doppelt so viel Schewrgerät wie die Ukrainer, aber um so bewundernswerter ist doch dass die Ukrainer auch hier im Süden gebündelt und trotzt großer Verluste, sehr wohl vielversprechende Keile in die Linie schlagen die die russischen Kräfte stark strecken. So ein Angriff hat dann Einfluss auf Orte Kilometer weit entfernt, das ist der Sinn so einer Operation. 
Und dass man nicht so viele Russen aus dem Kampf nahm durch Gefangenschaft wie erhofft wissen wir doch auch, aber ändert es was ? Was werden sie wohl noch großartig erkämpfen in diesem Krieg ? Über die Motivation verlierst du kein Wort außer Ente. Dabei nützt die Überlegenheit der Russen rein garnichts wenn die nichtmal gegen halb so viel Ukrainer kämpfen wollen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt noch vorstellen, die Russen zerballern alle Stromkraftwerke, womit es in der Ukraine dunkel wird. Auch Wasserwerke und Heizung betrifft das.
> Als nächstes werden " Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen und die Dneperbrücken.
> 
> Wie wird der Krieg dann weitergehen?


Welchen Nutzen hätte die Ostukraine für Russland nachdem sie die ganze Infrastruktur wegballern ? Wozu dann noch Krieg wenn es für die Russen übhaupt nichts mehr zu gewinnen gibt ? Würden sie dann weiterkämpfen ginge es allein nur noch um die Zerstörung des Landes und nicht um die Einnahme von Gebiet. 

Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass du auch dann noch fragwürdige Argumente aufbauen würdest um die russische Perspektive zu vertreten, blind natürlich so wie es sich für einen echten Kreationisten gehört. 

By the way treffen die Russen übhaupt was mit ihren unendlichen Vorräten an Munition ? Die Ukrainer 40km vor der russischen Grenze kämen dann nciht auf die Idee Infratsruktur im russischen Kernland wegzuballern, mit um Welten präziseren Waffen, als Vergeltung ?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel und bestätigt vieles von mir geschriebenes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was du nicht für Schundseiten aus dem Hut zauberst, aber Hauptsache es stützt dein Narrativ, nicht? 

Nur mal so, was  da so zur der Seite selbst steht:



> Der Zweck dieser Website ist es, Politik, Wirtschaft, Philosophie und die Schriften des Bloggers Billmon's Whisky Bar zu diskutieren.
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit wurde das Kommentieren in Billmon's Whisky Bar etwas übertrieben. Billmon schloss daher die Kommentare an seinem Platz am 29. Juni 2004. Die Gemeinschaft der Kommentatoren wurde zurückgelassen, um sich einen neuen Platz zu suchen.
> 
> ...



Na die müssen es doch aber nun wissen, oder?


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du unterstützt Bedinungen die einen Frieden unmöglich machen, mehr noch sie zielten auf einen Krieg ab. Unterm Strich bist du für eine Unterjochung des ukrainischen Staates oder zumindest Gebietsannektierungen zur Gunsten der Russen und nicht für Frieden.


Zuerst hätte ich Minsk2 gut gefunden. Der Rest hätte sich ergehen. Vielleicht wären sie jetzt einfach nur Autonome Republiken in der Ukraine gewesen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Stellenweise ist sie das ja nur willst du es nicht wahr haben. Generell blockst du doch alle Berichte von russischen Soldaten über ihre schlechte Situation einfach ab. Alles was dir nicht passt ist ne Ente wa ?


Weil das meiste wenig glaubwürdig ist. Würdest du Verichte unrainischer Soldaten glauben?
Ich könnte dir Berichte aus dem Gebiet Charkow liefern, was dort mit Leuten passiert die zB mit Rubel ihre Einkäufe bezahlt haben. Würdest du das glauben?
Ich denke wir lassen das, weil sicher beide Proaganda betreiben?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> um so bewundernswerter ist doch dass die Ukrainer auch hier im Süden gebündelt und trotzt großer Verluste,


Nee, ich finde das absolut unmöglich und verlängert alles nur .
Übrigens muß ich manchmal an Pervitin denken. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen hätte die Ostukraine für Russland nachdem sie die ganze Infrastruktur wegballern


Die wird ja nicht zerstört von den Russen. Donezk wird bekanntermaßen seit 8 Jahren beschossen und die Uk2rwine trennte die Krim sofort von Strom und Wasser ab, als sie sich trennten.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was du nicht für Schundseiten aus dem Hut zauberst, aber Hauptsache es stützt dein Narrativ, nicht?
> 
> Nur mal so, was  da so zur der Seite selbst steht:
> 
> ...



Sry, ist ein bisschen mehr Text.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Andere Journalisten der _Washington Post _sahen sich jedoch die Beweise an :


Vielleicht was anderes nehmen als Google Übersetzer oder lieber auf englische Quellen verzichten, wenn man es nicht versteht.
Er schätzt eine Panzerkompanie und glas klar und das steht auch in deiner Google Übersetzung, bezieht er sich auf ein einziges Video und nicht auf die Auswertung aller Videos rund um Isjum.
Zum Rest hat Nightslaver schon alles gesagt, eine nach US Verhältnissen linksextremer Blog, der halt Putin Affin ist.
Mit solchen Quellen lockst du hier Niemanden hintern Ofen hervor.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2022)

Wie der Leiter des ukrainischen Präsidialamtes Andriy Yermak vor Staats- und Regierungschefs der Länder Osteuropas
offiziell mitteilte, strebt die *Ukraine* nach wie vor eine * Vollmitgliedsschaft in der EU und NATO* an. Dieser Prozess soll beschleunigt werden. Bis dieses Ziel erreicht ist, müssen westliche Staaten für die Sicherheit bürgen. Diese Forderungen, Verpflichtungen und Garantien sollen in "Kyiv Security Compact" zusammengefasst werden.

Was diese Forderungen und Ziele der Ukraine für den Verlauf des Krieges bedeuten bleibt derzeit offen. Eines ist jedoch meiner Meinung nach klar, sollten sich die angesprochenen westlichen Länder nicht von dieser Idee öffentlich distanzieren, ist zumindestens mit dem angestrebten, beschleunigten NATO-Beitritt ein Potenzial zur Eskalation des Krieges vorhanden.






__





						Laden…
					





					www.president.gov.ua


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie der Leiter des ukrainischen Präsidialamtes Andriy Yermak offiziell mitteilte, strebt die *Ukraine* eine * Vollmitgliedsschaft in der EU und NATO* an. Dieser Prozess soll beschleunigt werden. Bis dieses Ziel erreicht ist, müssen westliche Staaten für die Sicherheit bürgen. Diese Forderungen, Verpflichtungen und Garantien sollen in "Kyiv Security Compact" zusammengefasst werden.
> 
> Was diese Forderungen und Ziele der Ukraine für den Verlauf des Krieges bedeuten bleibt derzeit offen. Eines ist jedoch klar, sollten sich die angesprochenen westlichen Länder nicht von dieser Idee öffentlich distanzieren, ist zumindestens mit dem angestrebten, beschleunigten NATO-Beitritt ein Potenzial zur Eskalation des Krieges vorhanden.


Soviel ich weiß kann ein Bündnisfall nur eintreten, wenn ein Land bereits Mitglied der Nato ist.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ständig das der Kampf beendet werden soll, um zu verhandeln, schon vor den Krieg.





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du unterstützt Bedinungen die einen Frieden unmöglich machen, mehr noch sie zielten auf einen Krieg ab. Unterm Strich bist du für eine Unterjochung des ukrainischen Staates oder zumindest Gebietsannektierungen zur Gunsten der Russen und nicht für Frieden.


Hinzuzufügen zu behemoth85 ist noch, das ihm nur um die Menschen geht, wenn Ukrainer gegen Russen kämpfen und somit auch Russische Soldaten fallen.
Die tausenden von vergewaltigten Frauen und gefolterten und ermordeten Ukrainer nimmt er nicht zur Kenntnis, sondern will sie mit seinen Forderungen, direkt in diese russische Hölle treiben!
Denn vom Kreml wurde schon angekündigt, das jeder der sich als Ukrainer sieht, entweder sterben soll in diesem Krieg oder mind. für eine Generation auch in Straflagern umerzogen werden soll.
Das ist die Wahrheit über die "Menschlichkeit" von Tschetan.



brooker schrieb:


> Wie der Leiter des ukrainischen Präsidialamtes Andriy Yermak offiziell mitteilte, strebt die *Ukraine* eine * Vollmitgliedsschaft in der EU und NATO* an. Dieser Prozess soll beschleunigt werden. Bis dieses Ziel erreicht ist, müssen westliche Staaten für die Sicherheit bürgen. Diese Forderungen, Verpflichtungen und Garantien sollen in "Kyiv Security Compact" zusammengefasst werden.
> 
> Was diese Forderungen und Ziele der Ukraine für den Verlauf des Krieges bedeuten bleibt derzeit offen. Eines ist jedoch klar, sollten sich die angesprochenen westlichen Länder nicht von dieser Idee öffentlich distanzieren, ist zumindestens mit dem angestrebten, beschleunigten NATO-Beitritt ein Potenzial zur Eskalation des Krieges vorhanden.
> 
> ...


Du hast das mit dem westlichen System, dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, der Nato und der EU immer noch nicht verstanden oder?
Von was muss sich die Nato distanzieren?
Wie du selber zitierst, ist das ein Beschluss der frei gewählten Ukrainischen Regierung, was hat das mit der Nato und der EU zu tun?
Die Ukraine hat bei der EU einen Kandidatenstatus und der wird unter Garantie bestand haben.
Die Ukraine hat bei der Nato gar nichts, also muss sich die Nato auch von nichts distanzieren, denn die Nato akzeptiert ersteinmal, dass frei gewählte Regierungen Beschlüsse fassen, nur musst du mal hier allen in diesem Forum, die nicht auf Propaganda hereinfallen erklären, was sich denn nun geändert hat seit 10 und mehr Jahren?
Es steht in der Verfassung der Ukraine in die Nato aufgenommen zu werden und trotzdem ist sie kein Mitglied aus zigfach diskutierten Gründen.
Es wird davon in tausend Jahren keine Distanzierung geben, weil die Nato das Selbstimmungsrecht der Völker anerkennt, nur heißt das noch lange keine Natomitgleidschaft. Und es wird auch in tausend Jahren keine Garantie an Russland dazu geben, freie unabhängige Staaten niemals aufzunehmen, bekommen das endlich mal in den Kopf!

Gibt es irgendwo Vorbereitungen oder Quellen über einen Nato-Ukraine Membership Actionplan?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht was anderes nehmen als Google Übersetzer oder lieber auf englische Quellen verzichten, wenn man es nicht versteht.
> Er schätzt eine Panzerkompanie und glas klar und das steht auch in deiner Google Übersetzung, bezieht er sich auf ein einziges Video und nicht auf die Auswertung aller Videos rund um Isjum.
> Zum Rest hat Nightslaver schon alles gesagt, eine nach US Verhältnissen linksextremer Blog, der halt Putin Affin ist.
> Mit solchen Quellen lockst du hier Niemanden hintern Ofen hervor.


Eigentlich fehlt mir ja nur noch das er Morgen mit einem Artikel folgender Machart um die Ecke kommt:

"Geschichtsleherer & AfD-Politiker Björn Höcke analisiert ukrainische Offensive und entlarvt sie als in Hollywood gedreht und Fotos als von der NASA gefälscht!"

Dann fändest du mich lachend auf dem Boden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> strebt die *Ukraine* eine * Vollmitgliedsschaft in der EU und NATO* an.


Das ist seit Kriegsbeginn der offizielle Standpunkt der Ukraine, also uralte Nachrichten.


brooker schrieb:


> Was diese Forderungen und Ziele der Ukraine für den Verlauf des Krieges bedeuten bleibt derzeit offen. Eines ist jedoch klar, sollten sich die angesprochenen westlichen Länder nicht von dieser Idee öffentlich distanzieren, ist zumindestens mit dem angestrebten, beschleunigten NATO-Beitritt ein Potenzial zur Eskalation des Krieges vorhanden.


Das ist deine persönliche Meinung (bitte abgrenzen und nicht als Tatsache formulieren) welche du so auch seit Anfang des Krieges verkündest.

Hast du auch was Neues zu sagen?


----------



## brooker (14. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß kann ein Bündnisfall nur eintreten, wenn ein Land bereits Mitglied der Nato ist.


... deshalb vermutlich die Bürgschaft  ... somit läuft es egal wie praktisch aufs Gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht was anderes nehmen als Google Übersetzer oder lieber auf englische Quellen verzichten, wenn man es nicht versteht.
> Er schätzt eine Panzerkompanie und glas klar und das steht auch in deiner Google Übersetzung, bezieht er sich auf ein einziges Video und nicht auf die Auswertung aller Videos rund um Isjum.
> Zum Rest hat Nightslaver schon alles gesagt, eine nach US Verhältnissen linksextremer Blog, der halt Putin Affin ist.
> Mit solchen Quellen lockst du hier Niemanden hintern Ofen hervor.


 
Weil sie ja eurem Narativ nicht entsprechen? 


Übrigens scheinen die Russen den Damm bei Kriwoi Rog zerstört zu haben. Jetzt läuft der Inguets Fluss voll, womit die ukrainischen Truppen in Cherson, bei Sukhi Stavok, in der Falle.
Scheinbar wird es jetzt sehr schwer den Fluss zu überwinden.









						Hochwasser aus einem Dammbruch überschwemmt Wohnhäuser in Kryvyi Rih Kryvyi Rih - Karte des Krieges in der Ukraine - Ukraine Nachrichten auf der Karte - liveuamap.com/de
					

Hochwasser aus einem Dammbruch überschwemmt Wohnhäuser in Kryvyi Rih. Entdecken Sie und erfahren Sie mehr über die neuesten Nachrichten und Entwicklungen in der Ukraine, den Konflikt im Osten der Ukraine und auf der Krim mit Hilfe einer interaktiven Karte




					liveuamap.com


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zuerst hätte ich Minsk2 gut gefunden. Der Rest hätte sich ergehen. Vielleicht wären sie jetzt einfach nur Autonome Republiken in der Ukraine gewesen.


Minsk 2 beinhaltette die Abtrünnigkeit der Ostukraine. Auch wenn Kiew sich bereit erklären würde, könnte man sich darauf verlassen dass Russland sich hier auch nicht einmischt ? Minsk 2 war ein Witz und wurde dem Steinmeier zurecht auf den Latz gehauen. Westeuropa ausgeschlossen England ist anscheinend nicht im Stande dazu eine Sichehreitspolitik auf diesem Kontinent zu betreiben, aus dem Grund werden nach diesem Krieg ganz andere Akteure tonangebend sein und das auch zurecht. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte..



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil das meiste wenig glaubwürdig ist. Würdest du Verichte unrainischer Soldaten glauben?
> Ich könnte dir Berichte aus dem Gebiet Charkow liefern, was dort mit Leuten passiert die zB mit Rubel ihre Einkäufe bezahlt haben. Würdest du das glauben?
> Ich denke wir lassen das, weil sicher beide Proaganda betreiben?


Ich wäre interessiert daran wie weit das Ausmaß an Vergeltung an Russen in der Ukraine ist, natürlich. Aber, ehrlichgesagt würde ich es mir damit erklären dass die Russen für ihre Reputation in der Ukraine ja wohl selbst schuld sind oder ? Mich würde es eher wundern wenn Russen in der Ukraine mit Blumen begrüßt lol Verbuche es als nachvollziehbaren Hass, und das alles geht auf Putins Kappe. Geht nicht im Kopf rein was er zwischen diesen beiden Staaten auf Jahrzehnte angerichtet hat. Wo ist da übhaupt ein Zweck fragt man sich.. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die wird ja nicht zerstört von den Russen. Donezk wird bekanntermaßen seit 8 Jahren beschossen und die Uk2rwine trennte die Krim sofort von Strom und Wasser ab, als sie sich trennten.


Wieder so ein schwacher Vergleich von dir. Die Krim wurde defacto geklaut und die Ukrainer durften nur zuschauen, aber Strom Wärme und Wasser sollen sie weiter liefern ja ? 

Demnach würdest du einem Autodieb die Treibstoffrechnung übernehmen, rein aus Führsorge zu deinem alten Wagen ?

Bravo..


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn vom Kreml wurde schon angekündigt, das jeder der sich als Ukrainer sieht, entweder sterben soll in diesem Krieg oder mind. für eine Generation auch in Straflagern umerzogen werden soll.




Für diese Aussage solltest du aber eine offizielle Quelle haben?









						Skandal im Ukraine-Krieg: Die erfundenen Vergewaltigungen
					

Im Ukraine-Krieg sind Vergewaltigungen grausige Realität. Nun kommt heraus, d...




					www.t-online.de
				




Ich sage nicht das es keine gibt, aber das ist eben auch eine Seite.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist seit Kriegsbeginn der offizielle Standpunkt der Ukraine, also uralte Nachrichten.
> 
> Das ist deine persönliche Meinung (bitte abgrenzen und nicht als Tatsache formulieren) welche du so auch seit Anfang des Krieges verkündest.
> 
> Hast du auch was Neues zu sagen?



Der Beitrag ist vom 13. September 2022 - 21:06. Das sollte neu genug sein.

Abgrenzung erfolgt, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Skandal im Ukraine-Krieg: Die erfundenen Vergewaltigungen
> 
> 
> Im Ukraine-Krieg sind Vergewaltigungen grausige Realität. Nun kommt heraus, d...
> ...



Genauso wie diese Seite:


> *Was sie nun schrieb, "könnte dem Staat während des Krieges schwer schaden", räumte Lukashova ein. "Es ist aber wichtig, (...) dass die Ukraine in der Lage ist, Fehler einzugestehen* und die Schuldigen zu bestrafen. Und *vor allem unterscheidet es uns vom Feind."*



Und wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht...


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist vom 13. September 2022 - 21:06. Das sollte neu genug sein.


Wenn heute ein deutscher Politiker sagt dass Deutschland in der EU bleiben will, ist das dann eine neue berichtenswerte Nachricht nur weil er es heute wieder gesagt hat?


----------



## brooker (14. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn heute ein deutscher Politiker sagt dass Deutschland in der EU bleiben will, ist das dann eine neue berichtenswerte Nachricht nur weil er es heute wieder gesagt hat?


... wenn es nicht berichteswert ist, warum steht es dann auf der offizellen Seite der UKR Gov?


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage solltest du aber eine offizielle Quelle haben?











						Russische Propaganda: Aufruf zur Vernichtung der Ukraine
					

Ria Novosti ist das offizielle Sprachrohr des Kreml. Jetzt veröffentlicht die...




					www.t-online.de
				











						Gastbeitrag bei russischer Nachrichtenagentur: „Ria Novosti“ ruft zur Vernichtung der Ukraine auf
					

Der Autor des Gastbeitrags spricht der Ukraine die Daseinsberechtigung ab. Er fordert, alle Menschen zu töten, die das Land verteidigen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				











						„Wie bei den Nürnberger Prozessen“: Russischer General offenbart entsetzlichen Plan
					

General Wladimir Schamanow spricht im russischen Staatsfernsehen von Zerstörung der ukrainischen Kultur. Eine „Krankheit“ müsse jahrzehntelang ausgerottet werden.




					www.fr.de
				











						Russischer General zu Umerziehung in der Ukraine: „Brauchen 20 bis 40 Jahre, um die Krankheit auszurotten“
					

Der russische Offizier und Politiker Vladimir Shamanov deutet in einem Interview an, dass Russland einen auf mehrere Jahrzehnte angelegten Plan hat, um jedes Zeichen der Unabhängigkeit und von Kultur in der Ukraine zu beseitigen. Das sei nötig, um „normale Bedingungen für künftige Generationen...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Tschetan (14. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Minsk 2 beinhaltette die Abtrünnigkeit der Ostukraine.


Lies es erst einmal.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> für ihre Reputation in der Ukraine ja wohl selbst schuld sind oder


Ich rede von Bürgern in der Gegend, die " kollaboriert" haben. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Krim wurde defacto geklaut und die Ukrainer durften nur zuschauen, aber Strom Wärme und Wasser sollen sie weiter liefern ja ?


Die Krim war schon vor der Ukraine eine Autonome Sowjetrepublik geworden.
Sie hätte schon lange ihren Weg gehen können.
Die Ukraine wollte unabhängig werden, gesteht es anderen aber nicht zu.

"Ende 1990 beschliesst der Oberste Sowjet der Krim, am 20. Januar 1991 eine Volksabstimmung über die Aufwertung zur ASSR abzuhalten. Der Oberste Sowjet der Ukraine gibt der Krim 13. Februar 1991 diesen Status wieder."

ASSR Autonome Sozialistische Sowjetrepublik 





						Autonomes Gebiet Krim (Ukraine), 20. Januar 1991 : Souveränität als Autonome Sozialistische Sowjetrepublik
					

Ergebnis und Einzelheiten zur Abstimmung vom 20. Januar 1991 in Autonomes Gebiet Krim (Ukraine) über das Thema Souveränität als Autonome Sozialistische Sowjetrepublik




					www.sudd.ch
				






1'770'841Stimmausweise      1'443'260Stimmbeteiligung      1'441'019    81,37%Gültige (= massgebende) Stimmen      1'441'019auf alle abgegebenen Stimmen bezogen┗━ Ja-Stimmen      1'343'855    93,26%┗━ Nein-Stimmen         81'254     5,64%┗━ Stimmen ausser Betracht         15'910


----------



## behemoth85 (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage solltest du aber eine offizielle Quelle haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist mit den Scharen an Ukrainern die nach Russland verschleppt werden weil sie als Staatsfeinde gelten und nicht mehr wiederkommen ? Gezielt wird nach Russland deportiert um zu vertuschen dass massenhaft Ukrainer dort zu Tode gefoltert werden. Auf so was erfolgen dann Gegenreaktionen, und wen es wundert der hat wohl ne sehr schräge Moralvorstellung.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn es nicht berichteswert ist, warum steht es dann auf der offizellen Seite der UKR Gov?


Warum fragst du sie nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> *Übrigens scheinen die Russen den Damm bei Kriwoi Rog zerstört zu haben*. Jetzt läuft der Inguets Fluss voll, womit die ukrainischen Truppen in Cherson, bei Sukhi Stavok, in der Falle.
> Scheinbar wird es jetzt sehr schwer den Fluss zu überwinden.


In Blödsinn labern bist du wirklich immer wieder meisterlich.  

Ja, die russische Armee hat den Damm bei Krywyj Rih mit einem Marschflugkörper getroffen und nein, der hat ihn nicht "zerstört", aber stark beschädigt (gibt es auch genügend aktuell Aufnahmen vom Damm zu).

Und nein der Inhulez ist durch den Schaden nicht so stark angestiegen, dass es die ukrainischen Truppen im Vorstoßbereich bei Kostromka, an der Front bei Cherson, abgeschnitten wurden, wo der Fluss langfließt.

Wie das auch funktionieren soll weißt mal wieder nur du, da es vom Damm bis dort runter, vom Verlauf des Flusses her mindestens um die 80km, oder auch etwas mehr, sind (dem Flusslauf folgend) und selbst wenn der Damm zerstört worden wäre, die landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten bis dort zum Frontbogen so sind, das ein großer Teil des Wassers wohl schon vorher soweit in der Fläche verteilt hätte, das die dort ankommende Flutwelle kaum noch einen nennenswerten Effekt auf eventuelle Brücken und Pontons haben würde und ein überhaupt deutlich sichtbar ansteigender Flusspegel auch kein deutlich größeres Problem darstellen würde.

Aber hey!
Deine russlandfreundlichen "Quellen" und Du wissen schon wovon ihr da redet, immerhin lässt es die ukrainische Armee ja mal wieder schlecht darstehen und zeigt das aktuell sehr mächtige brüllen (wimmern) des russischen Bären.


----------



## Tekkla (15. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Björn Höcke analisiert


Zwar ein Rechtschreibfehler, aber in diesem Zusammenhang ein wie ich meine wirklich witziger ^^


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo sind die langen Kolonen russischer Gefangener, wie in Mariupol mit Ukrainern?


Oh, DAS ist einfach.
Im Gegensatz zu Russland achtet die Ukraine die Genfer Konvention und führt jene meist eben nicht vor und missbraucht sie auch nicht in Showprozessen oder lässt sie auch nicht einfach ermorden.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj ist nach Angaben seines Sprechers in Kiew in einen Autounfall verwickelt worden. Ein Fahrzeug sei mit dem Wagen des Staatschefs und den Begleitfahrzeugen zusammengestoßen, schrieb Sprecher Serhij Nykyforow am frühen Donnerstagmorgen auf Facebook.
> 
> Selenskyj sei von einem Arzt untersucht worden. "Es wurden keine ernsthaften Verletzungen festgestellt." Nähere Details zu seinem Gesundheitszustand wurden zunächst nicht mitgeteilt. Sanitäter hätten den Fahrer des anderen Wagens versorgt und in ein Krankenhaus gebracht.
> 
> Die Polizei untersuche die Umstände des Unfalls. Selenskyj hatte am Mittwoch die vor wenigen Tagen zurückeroberte Stadt Isjum in der Ostukraine besucht.


Quelle: Selenskyj in Autounfall in Kiew verwickelt

Da hat er nochmal Glück gehabt. Er lebt ja sowieso sehr gefährlich.
Am Anfang des Krieges, als die Russen Kiew einnehmen wollten, wurde ja eine tschetschenische Spezialeinheit auf ihn und seine Familie angesetzt.  Aber die wurde zum Glück durch Selenskyjs Sicherheitskräfte aufgerieben.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens scheinen die Russen den Damm bei Kriwoi Rog zerstört zu haben. Jetzt läuft der Inguets Fluss voll, womit die ukrainischen Truppen in Cherson, bei Sukhi Stavok, in der Falle.
> Scheinbar wird es jetzt sehr schwer den Fluss zu überwinden.
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommt es, dass du neuerdings Beweise für Völkerrechtsverletzungen durch russische Truppen anführst?

Angriffe auf Installationen, bei deren Zerstörung  katastrophale Kräfte freigesetzt werden, widersprechen glasklar völkerrechtlichen Abkommen und Übereinkünften. Dämme und Deiche sind davon explizit eingeschlossen, wie übrigens auch Nuklearanlagen.

Man könnte meinen, Russland legt es darauf an, vor der Niederlage noch alle Schweinereien abzuhaken, die es noch nicht begangen hat.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, Russland legt es darauf an, vor der Niederlage noch alle Schweinereien abzuhaken, die es noch nicht begangen hat.


Ja wer weiß was da noch alles so kommt.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass du neuerdings Beweise für Völkerrechtsverletzungen durch russische Truppen anführst?


Ist dich gut, das Eingeständnis einer Schuld ist doch schon mal ein Anfang...


Edit:
Der Angriff auf den Staudamm erfolgt lt. nTV mit dem uralt Seezielflugkörper AS-4 Kitchen








						Russische Truppen zerstören Staudamm bei Krywyj Rih
					

Nach herben Niederlagen in Charkiw nimmt die Armee des Kremls die Heimatstadt von Präsident Selenskyj in der Zentralukraine ins Visier. Dabei vernichtet sie unter anderem ein Pumpwerk. Die Wasserversorgung fällt daraufhin aus. Den Städten am Fluss Inhulez drohen Überschwemmungen.




					www.n-tv.de
				








						Raduga Ch-22 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Wieder ein Indiz dafür, dass Russland an präzisen  modernen Waffen nix mehr auf Lager hat.
Ist der gleiche Typ, der statt einem leeren Lagergebäude (Angriffsziel) einen Supermarkt erwischt hat.

Supermarkt und die Dammgeschichte reichen eigentlich schon für ein Standgericht für Putin aus.

In einer vor Angst verschissenen Unterhose werden ihn die eigenen Leute totschlagen, denkt an meine Worte---

Gott, was für erbärmliche und unqualifizierte Dilettanten die ganze Russenarmee ist...


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

@compisucher 

hier vlt noch 2 Videos für dich, einmal ein indirekter Angriff mit 2 Su-25, angeblich hinter Frontlinie, also müssen die die Ukrainer da schon unterwegs sein in kleineren Gruppen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1569345403056783361

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einmal ein Angriff mit "Überflug"? der Russen





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570186853424439297

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die Bilder die die letzten Tage aus Kherson kommen sind nicht so schön, die Ukrainer versuchen immer wieder ihr Glück, es ist nicht schön, wie sie mit diesen westlichen Mülleimern M113 und nicht gepanzerte Fahrzeuge da so rein gehen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist dich gut, das Eingeständnis einer Schuld ist doch schon mal ein Anfang...


Bei Tschetan und brooker glaubst du doch selber nicht daran, das die einen Moment daran glauben, das die Russische Föderation Schuld auf sich laden könnte.

Was mir eigentlich wesentlich mehr Sorgen bereitet, als diese Systemgegner, deren Ziel es ist, Deutschland unter allen Umständen in Russische Einflussphären zu ziehen, sind die eher normalen Leute, die nicht so wirklich die Zusammenhänge verstehen und jetzt demonstrieren gehen.
Wenn man sich die Kommentarspalten unter der Maischberger Sendung von gestern anschaut, wobei mir schon klar ist, das da haufenweise bezahlte Trolle dabei sind, dürften aber auch einige "Normalos" dabei sein, genauso bei den neuen "Montagdemonstrationen", glaube ich das sehr viele noch gar nicht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kapiert haben, welche Konsequenzen der deutsche Staat, die deutsche Wirtschaft und schlussendlich damit die ganze deutsche Gesellschaft tragen müsste, wenn Deutschland aus den Sanktionen ausschert.
Ich meine gestern hat die EU die Russland Sanktionen verlängert und selbst Ungarn hat wieder mitgestimmt, weil sich Orban und seine Regierung sehr bewusst sind, was langfristig passieren würde, wenn sie es nicht tun.

Mir geht einfach nicht in den Kopf, das normale Leute einmal denken, es könnte ohne Sanktionen, wieder so wie früher werden und zum anderen das das Ausscheren aus der EU Gemeinschaft und dann auch bei der Nato, das unser Bündnissystem und Schutz ist, mittel und langfristig keine Konsequenzen hätte.
Unser gesammter Wohlstand basiert zum aller größten Teil auf der EU und dem Handel mit westlichen Bündnispartner, das alles hat uns jetzt fast 80 Jahre Frieden und Wohlstand gesichert.
Die Leute können doch nicht wirklich so naiv sein zu glauben, das wenn Deutschland nicht auf diesen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffkrieg reagieren würde und weiterhin normale Beziehungen zu Russland unterhalten würde, dass das im "Westen" mittel und langfristig ohne Konsequenzen ablaufen würde, und somit unseren wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Wohlstand, als auch unsere Sicherheit massiv gefährden würde?
Die Leute gehen auf Demos, schreien macht NS2 auf und beendet die Sanktionen mit Russland, haben aber null Peilung, welche Konsequenzen das hätte.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Merci @Optiki

Erstes Video ist ja ne show.
Bei 3-4 sec. sieht man den Flareabwurf hinten raus.
Das ist Standard beim Angriff.
Gleichzeitig feuern die ihre Salven an ungelenkten Raketen auf ballistischem Flug irgendwo auf ein vermutetes Ziel.
Sinnfreier kann man die Munition eines Erdkampfflugzeuges nicht vergeuden...
Bei 9 sec. gibt der Lead noch mal Flares ab.
Dann seht man nur noch, wie sie sich verpissen und erstaunlich hoch dabei fliegen.
Wenn die so Angst vor manpads haben, dann hätte ich Baumwipfelhöhe erwartet.

Das zweite ist wohl von einer Beobachtungsdrohne aus gedreht worden, die als Forward Aircontroller fungiert.
Maschine fürn Angriffsflug recht langsam, Einsatz von gebremsten Freifallbomben.
Recht klassisch, so sieht es bei Luftüberlegenheit und keiner Bedrohung vom Boden aus.
Conclusio kann nur sein, dass die Ukraine deutlich mehr Handheld-Luftabwehr braucht.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen auf Demos, schreien macht NS2 auf und beendet die Sanktionen mit Russland, haben aber null Peilung, welche Konsequenzen das hätte.


Die meisten wollen halt, dass die Sanktionen auf Gas fallen.
Blöd nur, dass es die nicht gibt🧐


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen halt, dass die Sanktionen auf Gas fallen.
> Blöd nur, dass es die nicht gibt🧐


Doch von der Seite Russlands aus.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch von der Seite Russlands aus.


De jure nö

Würe das Narrativ zerstören


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen halt, dass die Sanktionen auf Gas fallen.
> Blöd nur, dass es die nicht gibt🧐


Kann sein kann aber auch nicht sein, ich denke schon, das die meisten überrissen haben, das es hier nicht auschließlich um Gassanktionen geht, das hat ja auch Sarah Wagenknecht in ihrer Bundestags Rede klar gemacht und auch Klaus Ernst gestern bei Maischbereger.
Es sind Wirtschaftssanktionen als Reaktion, auf einen verbrecherischen und völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg, Sarah Wagenknecht bezeichnet es als Wirtschaftskrieg, kann man auch machen, denn wir haben uns auf die Seite des Angegriffenen gestellt und es ist Krieg!
Ich glaube eben die Leute denken, wir müssten uns nicht positionieren und könnten einfach weitermachen, wie vor dem 24.02.2022 und einfach alles weiterlaufen lassen, was geht "uns" der Krieg in der Ukraine an.
Die Leute begreifen nicht die Konsequenzen, die das auf die Gemeinschaft(en) dessen Mitglied wir sind, langfristig haben würde, und von denen ihr Wohlstand zu einer großen Portion mit abhängt.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Tschetan und brooker glaubst du doch selber nicht daran, das die einen Moment daran glauben, das die Russische Föderation Schuld auf sich laden könnte.


Nö


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was mir eigentlich wesentlich mehr Sorgen bereitet, als diese Systemgegner, deren Ziel es ist, Deutschland unter allen Umständen in Russische Einflussphären zu ziehen, sind die eher normalen Leute, die nicht so wirklich die Zusammenhänge verstehen und jetzt demonstrieren gehen.


Ich differenziere da sehr stark.
Sanktionsgegner = kein Verständnis
Sanktionskritiker =  Grundverständnis im Sinne persönlich betreffend
Sorgen um hohe Preise = volles Verständnis
Angst vor Gasknappheit und Stromausfall = volles Verständnis
Daher eingehend Angst um Arbeitsplatz/Einkommen = volles Verständnis
Ukraine-Unterstützungsgegner = keinerlei Verständnis
Damit eingehend:
Corona-Leugner = kein Verständnis
Corona-Maßnahmen-Kritiker = gewisses Verständnis, insbesondere wenn Maßnahmen echt unlogisch werden
Impfgegner = Verständnis
Scheiben- oder Hohlweltfanatiker = 
Putin-Versteher = friss Dreck, du Ar...
Zombie-Apokalypse-Anhänger = mir wurscht, hab einen Bunker



Don-71 schrieb:


> wobei mir schon klar ist, das da haufenweise bezahlte Trolle dabei sind,


mit Sicherheit


Don-71 schrieb:


> dürften aber auch einige "Normalos" dabei sein, genauso bei den neuen "Montagdemonstrationen",


Denke sogar recht viele.
Das Grundprinzip der freien Meinungsäußerung ist eines unserer höchsten Güter, wurscht, was die Leute motiviert.
Genau das macht den Unterschied zu einem gleichgeschalteten System a la Putin aus - und genau das wird er nie verstehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mir geht einfach nicht in den Kopf, das normale Leute einmal denken, es könnte ohne Sanktionen, wieder so wie früher werden


Die Sanktionen werden noch über Jahrzehnte andauern.
Russland ist als Markt irrelevant, ein reiner Rohstofflieferant.
Mit der angestrebten Energieautarkheit braucht kein Mensch mehr Russland als Handelspartner.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Unser gesammter Wohlstand basiert zum aller größten Teil auf der EU und dem Handel mit westlichen Bündnispartner, das alles hat uns jetzt fast 80 Jahre Frieden und Wohlstand gesichert.


Richtig


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute können doch nicht wirklich so naiv sein zu glauben, das wenn Deutschland nicht auf diesen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffkrieg reagieren würde und weiterhin normale Beziehungen zu Russland unterhalten würde, dass das im "Westen" mittel und langfristig ohne Konsequenzen ablaufen würde, und somit unseren wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Wohlstand, als auch unsere Sicherheit massiv gefährden würde?


Ich sehe den Punkt höchst pragmatisch.
Gerade das Gebiete der heutigen Ukraine hat mitunter am massivsten unter Nazideutschland   gelitten.
Wir sind den Leutz schlichtweg was schuldig...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen auf Demos, schreien macht NS2 auf und beendet die Sanktionen mit Russland, haben aber null Peilung, welche Konsequenzen das hätte.


Weil viele auch schlichtweg Egoisten sind und nur ihr persönliches Schicksal auf dem Peilsender haben.
Sind wir mal ehrlich:
Die auch mich zu Tränen gerührten Montagsmärsche von Annotobak mit "wir sind das Volk"; da haben ganz viele auch gemeint:
ICH, ICH will mach Mallorca auf Urlaub und ICH will ein schönes Auto vor der Haustür stehen haben.
Hätte der "reale Sozialismus" die Wohlstandsanhäufung beim Einzelnen geschafft und eben nicht den Klaufix hinten am Trabbi, dann gäbe es heute noch zwei deutsche Republiken.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> De jure nö
> 
> Würe das Narrativ zerstören


Dann erkläre mir mal was da sonst sein soll, wenn Russland an uns kein Gas mehr liefert.
Eine "Verstimmung" von Putin weil ihn ein Furz quer sitzt?


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal was da sonst sein soll, wenn Russland an uns kein Gas mehr liefert.
> Eine "Verstimmung" von Putin weil ihn ein Furz quer sitzt?


Da hat Sparanus schon recht, De jure erklärt Russland ganz offiziell das es technische Probleme mit NS1 gibt und das die Turbine in Deutschland angeblich unbrauchbar ist.
Hinter vorgehaltener Hand will Russland die Aufhebung *aller Sanktionen*, damit es wieder Gas liefert, das kann man doch überall lesen.
Das ist reine Erpressung, offiziel aber technische Probleme, denn Russland hat Verträge unterschrieben und mal ganz abgesehen davon, gibt es schon haufenweise Klagen.
Deshalb teile ich da auch compisuchers Meinung zu den lang andauernden Sanktionen, die Russen sind wieder haargenau in der gleichen Lage wie 1917 nach ihrer Roten Revolution, sie halten sich nicht an ihre selber gemachten vertraglichen Zusagen, was zwangsläufig dazu führt, das sie von der freien Wirtschaft gemieden werden, weil kein Verlass darauf ist und die Wirtschaft hasst nichts mehr als Unverlässlichkeit.
Die wirklichen Auswirkungen werden wir erst in 5-10 Jahren sehen, über 1000 westliche Unternehmen haben Russland verlassen, ergo 1000 fach weniger Investitionen und das für eine sehr sehr lange Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da hat Sparanus schon recht, De jure erklärt Russland ganz offiziell das es technische Probleme mit NS1 gibt und das die Turbine in Deutschland angeblich unbrauchbar ist.
> Hinter vorgehaltener Hand will Russland die Aufhebung *aller Sanktionen*, damit es wieder Gas liefert, das kann man doch überall lesen.
> Das ist reine Erpressung, offiziel aber technische Probleme, denn Russland hat Verträge unterschrieben und mal ganz abgesehen davon, gibt es schon haufenweise Klagen.


Ich wußte nicht was mit "de jure" gemeint war. 

Natürlich sind die Begründungen für den Gasstop Unsinn.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die wirklichen Auswirkungen werden wir erst in 5-10 Jahren sehen, über 1000 westliche Unternehmen haben Russland verlassen, ergo 1000 fach weniger Investitionen und das für eine sehr sehr lange Zeit.


Genau!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. September 2022)

Hat vielleicht auch was gutes, Österreich kann/könnte jetzt aus ihren sehr langen Gaslieferverträgen aussteigen, wegen Vertragsbruch.
Die Intelligenzbestien bei uns haben sogar die Verträge verlängert, als Putin die Krim annektiert hat, die verantwortlichen stehen jetzt ziemlich dumm dar.
Kommt davon wenn man dem Wort eines Diktators mehr Gewicht zuspricht, als der Vernunft und Warnungen von Freunden.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau!


Glaubst du, das sie das schon "überrissen" haben?
Ich frage mich ja, wie die Russen denken, wie sich das mit den Flugzeugen auflösen soll?!
Dort mussten sie ganz offiziell gegenüber den Leasinggesellschaften Vertragsbruch begehen, mit ihrer Beschlagnahmung, ob die ersthaft glauben, das sie in den nächsten eher Jahrzehnten nochmal was geleast bekommen, ganz besonders Flugzeuge?
Mit was fliegen (zivile Maschinen) die in 3-5 Jahren? Fragen über Fragen?



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht auch was gutes, Österreich kann/könnte jetzt aus ihren sehr langen Gaslieferverträgen aussteigen.
> Die Intelligenzbestien bei uns haben sogar die Verträge verlängert, als Putin die Krim annektiert hat, die verantwortlichen stehen jetzt ziemlich dumm dar.
> Kommt davon wenn man dem Wort eines Diktators mehr Gewicht zuspricht, als der Vernunft und Warnungen von Freunden.


Da sitzen wir ja hier in Deutschland im absolut gleichen Boot!


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das sie das schon "überrissen" haben?


Die Führung mit Sicherheit.
Wenn man sich da so die "Kriegsziel" anschaut, gehe ich davon aus, dass man einen größeren teil der Kriegs- und Folgekosten mit der Ausbeutung der Ukraine generieren wollte.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wie die Russen denken, wie sich das mit den Flugzeugen auflösen soll?!
> Dort mussten sie ganz offiziell gegenüber den Leasinggesellschaften Vertragsbruch begehen, mit ihrer Beschlagnahmung, ob die ersthaft glauben, das sie in den nächsten eher Jahrzehnten nochmal was geleast bekommen, ganz besonders Flugzeuge?
> Mit was fliegen (zivile Maschinen) die in 3-5 Jahren? Fragen über Fragen?


Ist ein Beispielpunkt, der Anlass genug gibt zu wissen, dass das Sanktionsszenario sich noch über Jahrzehnte ziehen dürfte. Ich mit meinen 57 werde die Aufhebung der Sanktionen schon nicht mehr erleben -realistisch betrachtet.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Uniper soll aktuell 100 Millionen Euro Verlust am Tag machen. Jetzt ist eine Verstaatlichung im Gespräch:

Bund könnte Uniper-Mehrheit übernehmen

Letztendlich zahlen die Steuerzahler für die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker (mehrfach) drauf.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Uniper soll aktuell 100 Millionen Euro Verlust am Tag machen. Jetzt ist eine Verstaatlichung im Gespräch:
> 
> Bund könnte Uniper-Mehrheit übernehmen
> 
> Letztendlich zahlen die Steuerzahler für die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker (mehrfach) drauf.


Wie oben geschrieben, ist die Verstaatlichung der Energieversorger die einzige Möglichkeit, dem Preiswahn Einhalt zu gebieten...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Uniper soll aktuell 100 Millionen Euro Verlust am Tag machen. Jetzt ist eine Verstaatlichung im Gespräch:
> 
> Bund könnte Uniper-Mehrheit übernehmen
> 
> Letztendlich zahlen die Steuerzahler für die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker (mehrfach) drauf.


Wie leider fast immer.
Man hätte es halt von Anfang an schon wie bei der Gazprom Germania machen sollen...


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, ist die Verstaatlichung der Energieversorger die einzige Möglichkeit, dem Preiswahn Einhalt zu gebieten...


Aber der Staat muß die Verluste dann mit Steuergeldern kompensieren.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber der Staat muß die Verluste dann mit Steuergeldern kompensieren.


Genau, dafür gibt es die Geldruckmaschine...
Wir sind schon in der Zwickmühle:
Teure Energiepreise oder höhere Inflation auf den Rest
Such dir was raus...


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Uniper soll aktuell 100 Millionen Euro Verlust am Tag machen. Jetzt ist eine Verstaatlichung im Gespräch:
> 
> Bund könnte Uniper-Mehrheit übernehmen
> 
> *Letztendlich zahlen die Steuerzahler für die Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker (mehrfach) drauf.*


Ich würde dir ja grundsätzlich recht geben, aber diese Situation ist eben nach meiner Wahrnehmung gerade der letzten 10 Jahre und insbesondere der Maidan Revolutiom, Krim Annexion und Krieg im Donbass, nicht alleine der Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker geschuldet, sondern ein gesamtgesellschaftliches deutsches Versagen.
M.A. nach und meiner Wahrnehmung nach gab es keine mehrheitsfähige politische Alternative, zu dem was passiert ist, vielleicht mit Ausnahme des Verkaufes des größten Gasspeichers, aber das hat nun auf die jetzige Situation keine Auswirkung.
LNG Terminals sollten gebaut werden und scheiterten an der örtlichen Bevölkerung und der Politik, jede Abkehr von Russischen Gas, wurde lautstark in den Medien, der Gesellschaft und großen Teilen der Politik als Kriegstreiberei und unfreundliche Akte gegen Russland gesehen und dementsprechend Stimmung gemacht.
Die ganze Schar der Ostkorrespondenten der seriösen Medien inklusive öffentlich rechtliche, die mehr als kritisch darüber berichteten, wurden von ihren eigenen Kollegen angegangen und mussten aus kleinen Teilen der Gesellschaft massive Anfeindungen bis hin zu Todesdrohungen gefallen lassen, gerade 2014-2016.
Nein das war unser aller Versagen, weil sich keiner wirklich für eine Alternative eingesetzt hat und die übergroße Mehrheit der Gesellschaft sehr zufrieden mit dem Russischen Gas war.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir sind schon in der Zwickmühle:
> Teure Energiepreise oder höhere Inflation auf den Rest
> Such dir was raus...


Ich glaube wir können uns gar nicht nur eins von beiden aussuchen.


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja grundsätzlich recht geben, aber diese Situation ist eben nach meiner Wahrnehmung gerade der letzten 10 Jahre und insbesondere der Maidan Revolutiom, Krim Annexion und Krieg im Donbass, nicht alleine der Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker geschuldet, sondern ein gesamtgesellschaftliches deutsches Versagen.
> M.A. nach und meiner Wahrnehmung nach gab es keine mehrheitsfähige politische Alternative, zu dem was passiert ist, vielleicht mit Ausnahme des VErkaufes des größten Gasspeicher, aber das hat nun auf die jetzige Situation keine Auswirkung.
> LNG Terminals sollten gebaut werden und scheiterten an der örtlichen Bevölkerung und der Politik, jede Abkehr von Russischen Gas, wurde lautstark in den Medien, der Gesellschaft und großen Teilen der Politik als Kriegstreiberei und unfreundliche Akte gegen Russland gesehen und dementsprechend Stimmung gemacht.
> Die ganze Schar der Ostkorrespondenten der seriösen Medien inklusive öffentlich rechtliche, die mehr als kritisch darüber berichteten, wurden von ihren eigenen Kollegen angegangen und mussten aus kleinen Teilen der Gesellschaft massive Anfeindungen bis hin zu Todesdrohungen gefallen lassen, gerade 2014-2016.


Sehr schön geschrieben!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das war unser aller Versagen!


Es auch unser aller Gier nach möglichst billigem Gas, das insbesondere 2014-2017 durch Lobbyisten als besser dargestellt wurde als mögliche regenerative Lösungen.
Dieser Gedanke hat es sogar in unsere DIN geschafft.
Das muss man sich erst mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Fossiles Gas sei umwelttechnisch gleich der Wasserkraft.
Yo, mei, wer das glaubt, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

> Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz sieht keine Einsicht bei Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin, dass der Angriff auf die Ukraine am 24. Februar ein Fehler war. Es sei trotzdem wichtig, mit dem russischen Präsidenten immer wieder zu sprechen und ihm klar zu machen, dass sich die russischen Truppen aus der Ukraine zurückziehen müssten.


Quelle: Nach Telefonat: Scholz sieht keine Einsicht bei Putin

Das überrascht mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja grundsätzlich recht geben, aber diese Situation ist eben nach meiner Wahrnehmung gerade der letzten 10 Jahre und insbesondere der Maidan Revolutiom, Krim Annexion und Krieg im Donbass, nicht alleine der Kurzsichtigkeit der Politiker geschuldet, sondern ein gesamtgesellschaftliches deutsches Versagen.
> M.A. nach und meiner Wahrnehmung nach gab es keine mehrheitsfähige politische Alternative, zu dem was passiert ist, vielleicht mit Ausnahme des Verkaufes des größten Gasspeichers, aber das hat nun auf die jetzige Situation keine Auswirkung.
> LNG Terminals sollten gebaut werden und scheiterten an der örtlichen Bevölkerung und der Politik, jede Abkehr von Russischen Gas, wurde lautstark in den Medien, der Gesellschaft und großen Teilen der Politik als Kriegstreiberei und unfreundliche Akte gegen Russland gesehen und dementsprechend Stimmung gemacht.
> Die ganze Schar der Ostkorrespondenten der seriösen Medien inklusive öffentlich rechtliche, die mehr als kritisch darüber berichteten, wurden von ihren eigenen Kollegen angegangen und mussten aus kleinen Teilen der Gesellschaft massive Anfeindungen bis hin zu Todesdrohungen gefallen lassen, gerade 2014-2016.
> Nein das war unser aller Versagen, weil sich keiner wirklich für eine Alternative eingesetzt hat und die übergroße Mehrheit der Gesellschaft sehr zufrieden mit dem Russischen Gas war.


Kann man denn von ausgehen dass sich eine deutsche Regierung in außenpolitischen Belangen dem öffentlichen Druck beugt ? Aktuell sind alle Parteien für Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine aber die Regierung stellt sich stur wie Beton, auch jeder Kritik seitens Medien. Wieso wohl ..

Die Wahrheit ist sehr einfach, wirtschaftliche Interessen des Staates, seine Geopolitik der Zukunft und die Gestaltung des Kontinentes mit starker Positionierung Deutschlands, haben zu 100% Vorrang vor jeder öffentlichen Meinung. Deutschlands Konkurenzfähigkeit basierte mit- auf russischen Gasimporten zum Freundschaftspreis. Wer zahlt das jetzt ? Die Kritiker ? Für Berlin bricht gerade eine Welt zusammen die man über Dekaden aufgebaut hat, es wundert nichtmal dass sich ein Kanzler sogar an den letzten Grashalm klammert um weiterhin das benötigte Gas so günstig zu importieren, zumindest ein Fenster der Aussicht offen lässt. Eine Alternative käm diesem großen Staat wohl schlicht zu teuer und würde, bzw wird, die Konkurenzfähigkeit der Wirtschaft im globalen Rennen stark beeinflussen. Die Merkelregierung vorführte einen Spagat zwischen Putin und USA, Scholz kommt die Aufgabe zu die Masken fallen zu lassen, und die Welt blickt gespannt nach Deutschland, in welche Himmelsrichtung der Blick das Kanzlers schaut. Die Zeiten des Balancierens sind jedenfalls vorbei und Berlin steht vor Entscheidungen die für diesen Kontinent prägend sein werden.


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> ...russischen Gasimporten zum Freundschaftspreis...



Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Im Grunde ist das auch nur eine Erfindung der Kremlinge. Die Russen haben uns nie etwas geschenkt.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Im Grunde ist das auch nur eine Erfindung der Kremlinge. Die Russen haben uns nie etwas geschenkt.


Allein bemessen am Gaspreis sah man ganz gut wer Russlands Freunde, Kumpels, ach komm du auch noch und wat wer bist denn, ist 

Ich ab da absolut garkeine Zweifel dass Merkel und Schröder die selbe Russlandpolitik verfolgten. Es ist der langfristige Kurs Deutschlands, das Rückrat der Wirtschaft, die Energieimporte von Freunden zu kaufen, zur freundlichen Preisen. Essentiell für einen Staat der produziert selbst aber keine Bodenschätze verfügt. In der Hinsicht ist unser ganzer Kontinent langfristig gesehen am Arsch. Desswegen ist es nachvollziehbar was Deutschland, aber auch ablehenswert. Das weil Politik und ihre Interessen und Konflikte einfach zum Ablehnen sind. Die Welt funtzt aber nunmal so..


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deputy Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine: 100m3 of water per second leaking through the breached dam in a missile strike in Kryvyi Rih. All services monitoring the situation


Und? Damm gebrochen ist nicht Damm zerstört, da zerstört bedeuten würde, dass der gesamte Damm nicht mehr zu reparieren ist, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Sie haben lediglich das Pumpwerk vom Damm zerstört, der Rest des Dammes steht aber noch und der Schaden dürfte daher auch relativ schnell provisorisch zu beheben sein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Deputy Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine: 100m3 of water per second leaking through the breached dam in a missile strike in Kryvyi Rih. All services monitoring the situation Kryvyi Rih - Ukraine Interactive map  - Ukraine Latest news on
> 
> 
> Deputy Head of the Office of the President of Ukraine: 100m3 of water per second leaking through the breached dam in a missile strike in Kryvyi Rih. All services monitoring the situation. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated...
> ...


Und das soll uns jetzt bitte wie beweisen, dass die ukrainischen Truppen  bei Kostromka, wie du ja als Fakt hingestellt hast, abgeschnitten wurden?

Warum der Dammbruch für die ukrainischen Truppen bei Kostromka ziemlich sicher null Unterschied macht, habe ich ja gestern im Post dargelegt.

Wenn das deiner Meinung nach der Plan hinter dem Beschuss gewesen sein soll, statt einfach aus Rache für jüngste Niederlagen, mal eben die an den Damm angrenzende Stadt unter Wasser setzen zu wollen, war der, der ihn in der russischen Armee mal wieder ersonnen hat, ein absoluter Stümper und hätte vielleicht mal, bevor man dann Marschflugkörper dafür verschwendet, eine Karte bzgl. der topografischen Beschaffenheit anschauen sollen.

Dann wäre ihm, so nicht völlig auf den Kopf gefallen, aufgefallen, das den Damm dafür zu beschädigen eine völlig ungeeignete Methode ist ,um damit in über 80km Entfernung dafür zu sorgen, das der Fluss so stark anschwillt um das zu erreichen, vor allen auch dann wenn man nur das Pumpwerk zerstört und der Rest des Damms stehen bleibt.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

Der Damm steht nahe des Heimatortes Selenskijs, womit das Motiv des Angriffs geklärt sein dürfte.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2022)

Lese gerade auch, sie haben den Dammbruch bereits schon provisorisch behoben, wie ja oben auch schon von mir geschrieben, das der Schaden schnell provisorisch zu beheben sein dürfte.
Der Pegel des Inhuletz ist inzwischen schon wieder um 40cm gesunken und nimmt weiter ab.

Wie ich schon sagte, wer bei der russischen Armee wieder diesen geistreichen Plan hatte, ist halt ein absoluter Stümper gewesen.

Aber hey!
Immerhin haben sie den Damm überhaupt getroffen und nicht wieder irgend ein Gebäude, einige dutzend bis hundert Meter, links und rechts davon, wie sonst gerne üblich.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

Vlt waren sie in der russischen Komandozentrale ausnahmweise mal nüchtern, und trafen ein Ziel


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vlt waren sie in der russischen Komandozentrale ausnahmweise mal nüchtern, und trafen ein Ziel


Es bleibt ja auch die Frage, wie viele umgerüstete Seezielflugkörper sie überhaupt verschossen haben, um dieses eine Ziel zu treffen - ohne jeglichen militärischem Nutzen und obendrein völkerrechtswidrig.


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Damm steht nahe des Heimatortes Selenskijs, womit das Motiv des Angriffs geklärt sein dürfte.


Ich glaube eher, die Russen haben versucht den Pegel des Flusses zu erhöhen, weil sie aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserpegels trotz direkten Treffern nicht die provisorische Überquerung der Ukrainer nachhaltig versenken konnten. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es bleibt ja auch die Frage, wie viele umgerüstete Seezielflugkörper sie überhaupt verschossen haben, um dieses eine Ziel zu treffen - ohne jeglichen militärischem Nutzen und obendrein völkerrechtswidrig.


Ich glaube das Völkerrecht sollte wir fast außenvor lassen, ich denke wir haben es im Hinterkopf, aber Russland kümmert es nicht wirklich und so kann man es nicht als Ausschlusskriterium führen, wenn du verstehst wie ich meine. 
Deren Bestände wären natürlich schon mal interessant, gestern soll eine Kinzhal auf russischem Boden eingeschlagen sein und ich habe auch schon mind.  4 mutmaßlich fehlgeschlagene Iskander Starts gesehen. Vielleicht ein Indikator dafür, dass auch neue Waffe bzw. deren Produktion auch nicht ganz rund läuft.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570118198518759425

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt derweil auch den nächsten Hinweis auf die Iranischen Drohnen, dieses mal den Motor:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570438897926029312

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2022)

WTF? 
*Das* kaufen die Russen angeblich aus dem Iran, um ihre Truppen zu unterstützen? 
Das sieht aus wie... oh Gott
Wenn das stimmen sollte...
Ich kann nicht mehr vor Lachen 

(Sorry für die Unterbrechung ^^ )


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Das* kaufen die Russen angeblich aus dem Iran, um ihre Truppen zu unterstützen?


Das kommt stark auf die Trefferquote dieses Drohnenmodells an, welche mir unbekannt ist, ich habe aber zumindest in diesem Krieg schon richtig richtig böse Treffer mit Kamikaze Drohen gesehen. Ich glaube wenn die ganzen Soldaten auf dem Schlachfeld dieses Videos kennen würden, würde keiner mehr so nah mit mehreren in einer Gruppe stehen wollen.

Ebenfalls wissen wir ja auch nicht, welche Drohnen sie noch so gekauft haben, die können auch noch Aufklärungsdrohnen und richtig Angriffsdrohnen gekauft haben. Gerade die Aufklärungdrohnen, können laut Gerüchten gut gebraucht werden von den Russen.


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2022)

Die Dinger sehen aus wie zu groß geratene Rasenmäher-Motoren. 

So, bin dann auch wieder raus.
Aber bei mir hat dieses Bild einen Lachkrampf ausgelöst, weil es so surreal wirkt, dass das große Russland dem Iran augenscheinliche _Steinzeittechnik_ abgkauft.


----------



## Tschetan (15. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, die Russen haben versucht den Pegel des Flusses zu erhöhen, weil sie aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserpegels trotz direkten Treffern nicht die provisorische Überquerung der Ukrainer nachhaltig versenken konnten.
> 
> Ich glaube das Völkerrecht sollte wir fast außenvor lassen, ich denke wir haben es im Hinterkopf, aber Russland kümmert es nicht wirklich und so kann man es nicht als Ausschlusskriterium führen, wenn du verstehst wie ich meine.
> Deren Bestände wären natürlich schon mal interessant, gestern soll eine Kinzhal auf russischem Boden eingeschlagen sein und ich habe auch schon mind.  4 mutmaßlich fehlgeschlagene Iskander Starts gesehen. Vielleicht ein Indikator dafür, dass auch neue Waffe bzw. deren Produktion auch nicht ganz rund läuft.
> ...


Das könnte das iranische Modell Shahed-136 sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLGCrETumPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei die Bilder nicht immer so richtig übereinstimmen. Man sieht aber die Größe .


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber bei mir hat dieses Bild einen Lachkrampf ausgelöst, weil es so surreal wirkt, dass das große Russland dem Iran augenscheinliche _Steinzeittechnik_ abgkauft.


Du scheinst verpasst zu haben, wie deren Orlan Drohnen aufgebaut sind, welche glaube ich für 100k Doller gelistet sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WP681BVWk0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ist ein teurerer japanischer Motor für Modellflugzeuge verbaut, ich glaube die kosten so um 2-3K Doller. Ein Plastikkanister als Tank und bei einigen Modell ist die Kamera einfach eine westliche Spiegelreflex aus der Mittelklasse, welche einfach im Automodus verklebt ist


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Da ist ein teurerer japanischer Motor für Modellflugzeuge verbaut, ich glaube die kosten so um 2-3K Doller. Ein Plastikkanister als Tank und bei einigen Modell ist die Kamera einfach eine westliche Spiegelreflex aus der Mittelklasse, welche einfach im Automodus verklebt ist


Und was jetzt?
Das können die Russen doch alles gar nicht mehr importieren oder irre ich mich da, deshalb wahrscheinlich diese iranischen Drohnen, wobei chill_eule mit dem Motor recht hat, leise kann der nicht sein, also den müsste man eigentlich schon aus weiter Entfernung hören.


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was jetzt?


Ich hab nur den Hinweis gegeben, dass es einen weiteren Fund gab, welcher auf iranischen Drohnen hinweist und dann hat @chill_eule etwas dazu gesagt und dann bin ich auf seinen Aussagen eingegangen und mehr nicht?

Anscheinend verbauen beide Ländern in bestimmten Drohnen ähnliche Motoren, also so steinzeitlich ist das nicht, bei den Russen halt einfach nur nicht so Sanktionssicher.

Ich bezweifle das du diese Drohnen hören kannst, die Orlan definitiv nicht und die Kamikaze wahrscheinlich erst, wenn es zu spät ist, weil sie abrupt und steil einschlagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuVXMd7F1dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Also jetzt die Frage an dich: Und was jetzt?


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

So wie ich höre betteln die Russen förmlich bei so einigen Nationen um Waffen und vorallem um Munition. Neben iranischen Drohnen wird auch Munition in NordKorea eingekauft. Erwähnenswert ist auch dass es keine Hinweise auf materielle Hilfen Chinas im großen Stil gibt. Zu teuer.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *Das* kaufen die Russen angeblich aus dem Iran, um ihre Truppen zu unterstützen?


Sie sollen jedenfalls besser sein als die russischen Produkte.


----------



## Tekkla (15. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> dass es keine Hinweise auf materielle Hilfen Chinas im großen Stil gibt


Die Chinesen werden einen Teufel tun und den Russen substantiell helfen. Für China steht bei dem ganzen Mist nämlich so richtig viel auf dem Spiel. Obendrein sind China und Russland keine Freunde, wenngleich man vom politischen Werdegang und aktuellem Sein das meinen könnte. Xi will China zur Weltmacht machen und darf dabei nicht die eigene, sich mittlerweile an den Wohlstand des Kapitalismus gewöhnte Bevölkerungsschicht vergrätzen. China braucht den Westen sowohl als Lieferant von Hochtechnologie als auch als Abnehmer seine teuren Waren. Nur mit den BRICs kann man den erreichten Lebensstandard nicht halten. Ohne diesen Standard wird die Luft dünn für Xi. Und das macht den Unterschied zu Russland aus. Während die kleptokratischen Kremlinge einen feuchten Furz auf die Masse der Bevölkerung geben, ist es in China der Verlust von Macht bei so einem Verhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

Salve,

mal sehen wer recht behält, allerdings ist das höchst ungewöhnlich, dass das in der öffentlichen Presse passiert und ausgetragen wird.








						Kritik an Bundeswehrgeneralinspekteur Zorn: Äußerungen zum Krieg in der Ukraine sind »bizarr«
					

Eberhard Zorn hat sich in einem Interview zurückhaltend zu den Erfolgsaussichten der ukrainischen Gegenoffensive geäußert. Militärexperten zeigten sich negativ überrascht von der Analyse des Bundeswehrgenerals.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Im Grunde genommen ist es peinlich, nicht nur für Zorn und die BW, sondern eigentlich für alle Beteiligten, allerdings habe ich mich auch sehr beim Lesen des Interviews von Zorn gewundert.
Ist das seiner Verteidigungsministerin/Kanzleramt und seiner Angst um seine Position geschuldet, oder wirklich seine Meinung?!


----------



## Optiki (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie sollen jedenfalls besser sein als die russischen Produkte.


Echt, ich hab bis jetzt nur das Gegenteil gehört?









						Bericht: Iran liefert Drohnen mit Fehlfunktionen an Russland
					

Mit den Flugkörpern sollten ukrainische Artillerie und Radaranlagen beschossen werden. Doch die Russen seien nach einigen Tests „nicht zufrieden“.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## compisucher (15. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vlt waren sie in der russischen Komandozentrale ausnahmweise mal nüchtern, und trafen ein Ziel


Es waren 6-8 Raketen mit jeweils ca. 600 kg Sprengstoff.
Eine musste ja per Zufall treffen...
Quelle:








						"Wir haben mit dem Staudamm-Angriff gerechnet"
					

Der russische Beschuss eines Staudamms im Süden der Ukraine beeinträchtigt die Infrastruktur der Großstadt Krywyj Rih. Für die Einwohner kommt der Angriff offenbar nicht überraschend. Ein 23-Jähriger erklärt, warum es keine Toten gab.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es waren 6-8 Raketen mit jeweils ca. 600 kg Sprengstoff.
> Eine musste ja per Zufall treffen...


Wie heißt das Sprichwort so schön "wer oft genug besoffen ist, trifft auch mal Suff". 

Hatten wir hier schon das Deutschland der Ukraine 2 weitere MARS + 200 Raketen und 50 Dingo schicken will?

Ist zwar schön und gut, das man noch mehr schickt, aber ein Dingo ersetzt halt keine Schützenpanzer und ein MARS keinen Kampfpanzer und genau das bräuchte die Ukraine jetzt viel mehr, neben deutlich mehr an Flugabwehr.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Chinesen werden einen Teufel tun und den Russen substantiell helfen. Für China steht bei dem ganzen Mist nämlich so richtig viel auf dem Spiel. Obendrein sind China und Russland keine Freunde, wenngleich man vom politischen Werdegang und aktuellem Sein das meinen könnte. Xi will China zur Weltmacht machen und darf dabei nicht die eigene, sich mittlerweile an den Wohlstand des Kapitalismus gewöhnte Bevölkerungsschicht vergrätzen. China braucht den Westen sowohl als Lieferant von Hochtechnologie als auch als Abnehmer seine teuren Waren. Nur mit den BRICs kann man den erreichten Lebensstandard nicht halten. Ohne diesen Standard wird die Luft dünn für Xi. Und das macht den Unterschied zu Russland aus. Während die kleptokratischen Kremlinge einen feuchten Furz auf die Masse der Bevölkerung geben, ist es in China der Verlust von Macht bei so einem Verhalten.


Vor dem Krieg war ich überzeugt davon dass die Moskau-Peking Achse eine reale Gefahr für die Welt ist, aber es kristallisiert sich tatsächlich heraus dass es diese Achse niemals in der Form gab wie von vielen befürchtet. Es zeigt sich dass Russland nur ein Staat von vielen für die Chinesen ist und über dieser Partnerschaft ausschließlich Interesse an Profiten herrscht. Vlt haben die Chinesen nach den ersten Kriegswochen aber auch einfach den Glauben an ihren russischen Partner und den Krieg verloren. Heute las ich iwo den fetten Titel "beendet China den Ukrainekrieg" ? 

Russland hat sich praktisch verkauft indem es sich chinesichen Bedinungen bedingslos untergeordnet hat. Keine Spur mehr von alter Stärke. Richtung West zeigt sich Putin weiterhin möglichst stark, aber in Asien hat er seine Maske ausgezogen kann man sagen. Die Zukunft des 150.000 Mio Staates liegt jetzt in Pekings Gunst. Dort wird jetzt entschieden was man für den russischen Barrel zahlt, und nicht mehr in Moskau.

Allerdings gibt es auch genug Leute mit genug Ahnung, die das anders sehen.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist zwar schön und gut, das man noch mehr schickt, aber ein Dingo ersetzt halt keine Schützenpanzer und ein MARS keinen Kampfpanzer und genau das bräuchte die Ukraine jetzt viel mehr, neben deutlich mehr an Flugabwehr.


Das hatte ich ja auch schon 2-3 Seiten weiter hinten kritisiert.  

Die Zurückhaltung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Weil einen echten Grund gibt es dafür nicht.

@compisucher hatte zwar ausgeführt, dass es wohl Bedenken gibt, dass der Gegner sich die Technik zu Nutze machen könnte, wenn er sie erbeutet. Aber das ist für mich auch kein Grund.

Wenn Putin meint irgendeiner von der Nato greift direkt ein, dann ist das rein willkürlich. Und das Risiko besteht von Anfang an.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> mal sehen wer recht behält, allerdings ist das höchst ungewöhnlich, dass das in der öffentlichen Presse passiert und ausgetragen wird.


Der Focus, wsr schon lustig, dass die den Artikel mit dem Bild eines anderen Generals geschmückt haben.
Ich seh bei der ganzen Sache eher Wortklauberei.
Plötzlich ist niemand mehr überrascht, dass die Ukrainer das bei Charkiw in der Geschwindigkeit schaffen konnten. Obwohl die genau so wie wir vor den Tickern hingen und alles nahezu ungläubig verfolgt haben.


Optiki schrieb:


> Echt, ich hab bis jetzt nur das Gegenteil gehört?


Ich hätte präziser sein sollen, ich hab das nur über die optische Elektronik gehört. Mein Fehler.

Trennung

Ich hatte ja den Gedankengang aufgebracht, dass man (der Westen) Russland in einem Artilleriekrieg ausbluten lassen will und deswegen keine IFV und MBT schickt.
Letztens hatte ich einen weiteren Gedanken gehört der zwar von dem selben Grundsatz ausgeht, dem Artilleriekrieg, aber die Schlussfolgerung ist eine andere:
Russland soll anhand der Verluste selbst einsehen, dass der Krieg beendet werden muss damit es nicht zu Kurzschlussreaktionen kommt wenn sich die Front schnell auf Russland zubewegt.

Das klingt logisch da es der Argumentation folgt, dass man eine Eskalation vermeiden will und trotzdem will, dass die Ukraine siegt.
Außerdem ist es nicht so zynisch wie mein Gedanke...


----------



## Tschetan (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russland in einem Artilleriekrieg ausbluten lassen will


Wie sollen sie durch einen Artilleriekrieg ausbluten ?


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Focus, wsr schon lustig, dass die den Artikel mit dem Bild eines anderen Generals geschmückt haben.
> Ich seh bei der ganzen Sache eher Wortklauberei.
> Plötzlich ist niemand mehr überrascht, dass die Ukrainer das bei Charkiw in der Geschwindigkeit schaffen konnten. Obwohl die genau so wie wir vor den Tickern hingen und alles nahezu ungläubig verfolgt haben.


Sorry ich kann nicht folgen, das Interview mit Zorn kommt jetzt erst Samstag in der Zeitschrift Focus, davor wurden vorab Passagen veröffentlich und es ist mehr als anzunehmen, dass das Interview Montag oder Dienstag stattgefunden hat.
Und es geht da nicht um Wortklauberei, sondern die "Befürchtung" von Herrn Zorn, das Putin die Möglichkeit hätte, in Kaliningrad oder im Baltikum eine zweite Front zu eröffnen, sprich den Krieg zu eskalieren, auch seine Beurteilung der Ukrainer war eher sehr zurückhaltend. Damit befindet er sich voll auf Linie des Kanzleramtes.
All das juckt mich eigentlich weniger, als das sich ein ehemaliger europäischer US Oberbefehlshaber und andere Experten dazu äußerst kritisch äußern und den "höchsten" Soldaten der BW öffentlich/medial angreifen, den sie wohl alle persönlich kennen dürften.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen sie durch einen Artilleriekrieg ausbluten ?


Vielleicht mal selber darüber nachdenken, das kann helfen!


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und es ist mehr als anzunehmen


Das ist ja das erste Problem, wir wissen nicht wann das gesagt wurde.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und es geht da nicht um Wortklauberei, sondern die "Befürchtung" von Herrn Zorn, das Putin die Möglichkeit hätte, in Kaliningrad oder im Baltikum eine zweite Front zu eröffnen,


Putin hat an einer zweiten Front keinen Sieg zu erwarten, aber er könnte eine ganze Menge kaputt machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin hat an einer zweiten Front keinen Sieg zu erwarten, aber er könnte eine ganze Menge kaputt machen.


Ich halte es nicht für zu wahrscheinlich das Putin eine zweite Front im Baltikum anzetteln wird.
Putin weiß auch und ihm muss bewusst sein, er kann dort nichts gewinnen und einen Frieden könnte es dann nur noch mit einer Auslieferung seiner Person geben, oder ihm unter der Erde.

Zudem, aktuell mag der Krieg in der Ukraine ehr zu seinen Ungunsten laufen und das mag ein wenig Kritik daheim erzeugen, aber, für die meisten Russen ist der Krieg in der Ukraine noch nach wie vor äußerst weit weg und daher können sie ihn weitestgehend ausblenden.

Das ändert sich aber wenn Putin im Baltikum eine zweite Front eröffnen würde, weil dann müsste er die Mobilmachung ausrufen und der Krieg würde plötzlich auch direkt vor der Nase der Menschen in Russland rücken und wie lange dann die Kritik an ihm noch überschaubar bleibt, mit zwei Fronten an denen es dann für ihn nicht so gut laufen wird und nicht nur Vertragssoldaten, Söldner und rekrutierte Knackis, die in ihm kämpfen?

Ich denke nicht das Putin sich auf so ein Experiment für ihn einlassen wird.
Er scheut ja schon, meiner Meinung nach, genau deshalb die allgemeine Mobilmachung für die Front in der Ukraine, weil er dafür nach russischen Recht offiziell den Krieg erklären müsste und weil er weiß, dann würde die Kritik für einen schlecht laufenden Krieg schlagartig deutlich größer werden, weil alle Russen plötzlich direkt in in inbolviert werden und es nicht mehr ausblenden könnten, das es dort schlecht läuft.

Da würde ich noch viel ehr erwarten das wir in der Ukraine noch Nordkoreaner auf russischer Seite zu sehen bekommen, mit denen er die Personallücken bei seinen Truppen versuchen könnte zu stopfen.

Weil was hat Nordkorea am meisten, was es exportieren kann?
Menschen.
Sie verkaufen sie schon seit Jahren für Divisen an Saudis, Russen, Chinesen, etc. als Arbeitssklaven, für die der nordkoreanische Staat Divisen bekommt.

Warum also nicht auch die Menschen als Kanonenfutter für die ukrainische Front an Russland vermieten?
Ernähren kann Nordkorea seine Bevölkerung, ohne internationale Hilfen, sowieso nicht und gebrauchen kann es aber billige Rohstoffe, Nahrungsmittel und Geld / Divisen, das alles hat Russland.

Würde es sich da nicht eigentlich anbieten, den Russen Soldaten, als "Söldner" zu überlassen?
Sicherlich wäre der Kampfwert ehr gering, aber das kann man ja auch schon jetzt bei einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der russischen Truppen beobachten, würde es daher dann noch einen großen Unterschied machen, vor allen wenn man hinten dran jemanden mit einer Waffe stellt, der jeden Nordkoreaner erschießt, der fliehen will, oder sich weigert?


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Wenn es so leicht wäre sich in einen europäischen Konflikt an der Natogrenze aktiv einzumischen würden bestimmt so einige Staaten die Russen unterstützen wie China zB. Aus Angst vor Sanktionen aber vorallem Reaktionen des Westens auf Einmischungen ist es wohl undenkbar.

Russland bat um die Übernahme eines iranischen Sateliten, so viel ich weiß wurde verneint. Es bleibt bei der Scheinhilfe. Okay Storno, wurde nicht verneint. Dennoch nur Scheinhilfen, und vorallem bewundernswert an welche Türen Russland so kloppt um Hilfen. Was kommst als nächstes, Hilfen aus Mali ?


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

@Nightslaver

Ich bin da sehr sehr skeptisch, was deine Analyse bzgl. Nord Korea angeht.
Andere Kultur, andere Sprache, anderes Essen und dann Soldaten an der Front in Europa, ohne jemals zusammen geübt zu haben?!
Keine Stäbe, Verbindungsoffiziere, der ganze Rattenschwanz, ich halte solche Einheiten für gefährlicher in der Russischen Front, als das sie nützlich wären. Es wäre praktisch eine Einladung für die Ukrainer.
Die Nato übt seit 60-70 Jahren, mit allen eingespielten Stäben, Verbindungsoffizieren und selbst da gibt es teilweise Abstimmungsprobleme trotz höchster Professionalität und auch gewisser Freiheiten innerhalb der Befehlsstruktur.

Und hier muss etwas "völlig Fremdes" in eine äußerst schwerfällige zentrale Befehlsstruktur, ohne jegliche Erfahrung integriert werden, obwohl die Russen schon selber aller größte Probleme mit ihren eigenen Einheiten mit dieser Befehlsstruktur haben, sobald etwas "überraschendes" passiert.
Hier gibt es nicht mal im Entferntesten am Horizont, eine Nutzenanalyse, die die Probleme aufwiegen könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht für zu wahrscheinlich das Putin eine zweite Front im Baltikum anzetteln wird.


Nicht wahrscheinlich, aber ich hab eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt.

Trennung

Nachtrag zur Panzerdiskussion.
Wir haben einfach alle übersehen, dass der M1 trotz Turbine auch Diesel verbrennen kann, die USA das bis in die 1990er so gemacht haben und die Australier noch heute Diesel verbrennt.
Gleichzeitig haben wir ja die kompliziertere Wartbarkeit im Vergleich zum Leopard, ABER die deutlich leichtere Wartbarkeit im Vergleich zu den ganzen T-XX Panzern.
Außerdem wird das westliche Großgerät wie unsere Panzerhaubitzen im Großen und Ganzen eh in Polen gewartet
und Polen ist seit diesem Jahr Nutzerstaat des M1 also MUSS eine logistischen Infrastruktur auch abseits der US Stützpunkte in Europa bestehen.

Noch Ideen warum wir keine M1 sehen?


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @compisucher hatte zwar ausgeführt, dass es wohl Bedenken gibt, dass der Gegner sich die Technik zu Nutze machen könnte, wenn er sie erbeutet. Aber das ist für mich auch kein Grund.


Also, das war eine Mutmaßung meinerseits, kein bekundeter  Sachverhalt von Seiten Scholz o. dgl..


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin da sehr sehr skeptisch, was deine Analyse bzgl. Nord Korea angeht.
> Andere Kultur, andere Sprache, anderes Essen und dann Soldaten an der Front in Europa, ohne jemals zusammen geübt zu haben?!


immerhin hätten die NKoreaner endlich mal etwas Essen...


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> immerhin hätten die NKoreaner endlich mal etwas Essen...


Russische militärische Essensrationen, mit eingeschränkter Logistik und kommender Schlamm und Winterperiode?
Das Fragezeichen ist sehr groß!

Edit:








						Queen Elizabeth II.: Russland ärgerlich über Ausschluss der Trauerfeier
					

Hunderte ausländische Staatsgäste wurden eingeladen, an der Trauerfeier für Queen Elizabeth II. teilzunehmen. Ausgenommen: Russland. Kremlsprecherin Marija Sacharowa schäumt.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Paria ist Paria und verbrecherische, völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege qualifizieren nicht, an Veranstaltungen der Völkergemeinschaft teizunehmen, wann bekommen die das endlich in ihr Hirn?


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Was Russland bräuchte wärn bessere Qualifikationen in der Kriegsführung. Nordkoreaner wären vermutlich garkeine Verstärkung weil sie keinen echten Kampfwert hätten. Wer würde sie denn übhaupt ausrüsten ?

Deutlich wird es an den amerikanischen Militärqualitäten, praktisch dem gesamten US Apperat. Laut CIA ist zB der größte Anteil des Erfolges am jetzigen Vormarsch der Ukrainer, dem US Aufklärungsdienst zuzuschreiben. Seit Beginn des Krieges wird dort gute Arbeit geleistet. Vom Finden von Zielen bis hin zum Abhören von Befehlen macht sich eine Überlegenheit der Nato/USA sichtbar, die für die Russen ein enormes Problem darstellt und vorallem eine totale Blamage ist. Auch wenn die Russen in diesem Krieg sehr viel dazu lernen bleibt da ein technologischer und Kompetenzvorsprung der USA, welcher kaum aufzuholen ist. Wusste man sicher schon vor dem Krieg, aber jetzt weiß man wie sehr.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nordkoreaner wären vermutlich garkeine Verstärkung weil sie keinen echten Kampfwert hätten.


Sicher?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnnkVLsiPZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deutlich wird es an den amerikanischen Militärqualitäten, praktisch dem gesamten US Apperat. Laut CIA ist zB der größte Anteil des Erfolges am jetzigen Vormarsch der Ukrainer, dem US Aufklärungsdienst zuzuschreiben. Seit Beginn des Krieges wird dort gute Arbeit geleistet. Vom Finden von Zielen bis hin zum Abhören von Befehlen macht sich eine Überlegenheit der Nato/USA sichtbar, die für die Russen ein enormes Problem darstellt und vorallem eine totale Blamage ist. Auch wenn die Russen in diesem Krieg sehr viel dazu lernen bleibt da ein technologischer und Kompetenzvorsprung der USA, welcher kaum aufzuholen ist. Wusste man sicher schon vor dem Krieg, aber jetzt weiß man wie sehr.


Es gibt für mich 3 wichtige Gründe warum die Ukraine militärisch relativ erfolgreich ist:


Hohe Kampfmoral
Westliche Aufklärungsarbeit
Westliche Waffenlieferungen


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat was von Streetfighter, bestimm ist dort der Supernintendo grad voll in Mode  

Die Ukrainer an sich hatten schon in so manchen Krieg eine sehr gute Reputation was ihre Fahigkeiten betrifft. Auch wenn schon lange her machten sie sich auch in fremden Armeen sehr gut. Neben Kampfmoral sind sie wirklich auch clever, und diese Kriegsromantik wenn man so will erreicht nicht nur den Westen sondern sogar China wo im TV sehr positiv über sie berichtet wurde.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier schon das Deutschland der Ukraine 2 weitere MARS + 200 Raketen und 50 Dingo schicken will?
> 
> Ist zwar schön und gut, das man noch mehr schickt, aber ein Dingo ersetzt halt keine Schützenpanzer und ein MARS keinen Kampfpanzer und genau das bräuchte die Ukraine jetzt viel mehr, neben deutlich mehr an Flugabwehr.


Ukraine hat natürlich um die Leoparden gebeten, aber die würde ich vermutlich auch nicht raus rücken.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich 3 wichtige Gründe warum die Ukraine militärisch relativ erfolgreich ist:
> 
> 
> Hohe Kampfmoral
> ...



4 wichtige Punkte.
Meiner Meinung nach fehlt da noch das die Ukraine auch militärisch recht kompetent geführt wird.
Weil die drei von dir genannten Punkte würden am Ende auch wenig helfen, wenn die westlichen Waffen und motivierten Truppen verheißt und Aufklärungsdaten nicht intelligent, für die eigenen Planungen, genutzt werden. 

Web.de hatte übrigens heute ein Kurzportrait über den Kopf hinter Kiews Truppen, Generaloberst Oleksandr Syrskj:









						Das Mastermind hinter der ukrainischen Offensive: Das ist Generaloberst Oleksandr Syrskyj
					

Die Ukraine hatte vergangene Woche große Geländegewinne gegen die russische Armee verzeichnen können. Das ist auch der Verdienst eines Mannes, der sonst das Rampenlicht scheut.




					web.de


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

Man sollte aber auch anmerken, dass die aktuelle russische Armeeführung so ziemlich die Dämlichste seit Menschengedenken ist und die effektive Kampfkraft der russischen Truppen kurz unterhalb der einer Ratte  ist.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

Historische Kontinuität 

Man denke an die Story mit dem russischen Admiral der sich ein Gefecht mit englischen Fischerbooten geliefert hat weil er sie für Japaner gehalten hat.
Er hat dabei nur einen eigenen Verlust gehabt.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Historische Kontinuität
> 
> Man denke an die Story mit dem russischen Admiral der sich ein Gefecht mit englischen Fischerbooten geliefert hat weil er sie für Japaner gehalten hat.
> Er hat dabei nur einen eigenen Verlust gehabt.


In der Nordsee, wohlgemerkt...
Weil 1905 da ja so viele jap. Torpedoboote waren.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch Ideen warum wir keine M1 sehen?


... ich glaube, die Zeit ist noch nicht reifen. Und vermutlich wird auf eine Aktion von Russland gewartet, welche man als Grund benötigt.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

Das waren wohl unzutreffende Informationen von GMX. *Sorry*


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

Yepp, ist schon weiter oben irgendwo, trotzdem zutreffende Kritik.
Wenn man indirekt eine Kriegspartei unterstützt, darf man keine Angst davor haben, dass sich Ostsee oder Kaliningrad als weiterer Konfliktherd ergeben könnte.
Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass der Generalinspekteur sich hierauf schon vorbereitet hat.
Im Übrigen teile ich nicht seine Meinung, dass Russland hierfür ausreichend und vor allem nicht technologisch ebenbürtige Ressourcen aufbringen kann.

Meiner Meinung sollte er vielmehr in aller Härte auf die Nato-Doktrin hinweisen, dass wenn Nuklearwaffen zum Einsatz kommen und NATO-Gebiet dadurch geschädigt wird (hierzu würde auch schon was taktisch-nukleares auf Kiew reichen) es unwiderruflich zur massiven Gegenantwort kommt, mit allen damit verbundenen Konsequenzen.
Nur mit der Androhung der massiven Antwort bleiben die Nuklearwaffen aus dem Spiel - ganz einfach.


----------



## Optiki (16. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 4 wichtige Punkte.
> Meiner Meinung nach fehlt da noch das die Ukraine auch militärisch recht kompetent geführt wird.
> Weil die drei von dir genannten Punkte würden am Ende auch wenig helfen, wenn die westlichen Waffen und motivierten Truppen verheißt und Aufklärungsdaten nicht intelligent, für die eigenen Planungen, genutzt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich möchte nur mal ein paar persönliche Punkte dazu anbringen, was ich so gelesen haben, soll keine Verbesserung oder Besserwisserei sein.

Igor Girkin hat schon vor Wochen genau auf die Probleme um Kharkiv hingewiesen und gesagt einige Abschnitte der Front werden nur von schlechten Soldaten mit der Hilfe von Artillerie gehalten.  Gleichzeitig berichten einige auf Twitter "prominente" ukrainische Soldaten, wie schlecht teilweise deren direkten Weisungsgefugte sind, das sagt natürlich nichts über die obersten Ebenen aus.
Laut den Aussagen der US Amerikaner, wo hier glaube ich auch schon der Artikel verlinkt wurden, will Zelenskyy gerne Kherson haben und hat den Auftrag gegeben diese Gebiet zurückzuerobern, es wurde dann von den Amerikaner die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit eingestuft bzw. berechnet und festgestellt, dass die für Kharkiv die Chance deutlich höher ist. Ich denke sie werden dann zusätzliche Daten gesammelt haben, ich denke der ukrainischen Geheimdienst ist nicht so schlecht und dann hat man Soldaten genommen, welche dort heimisch sind. 

Im Übrigen hat ein Twitteruser, welcher Bilder von toten russischen Soldaten sammelt, seit der Offensive über 440 neue Bilder gesammelt, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass die Dunkelziffer nochmal höher ist, können wir das als eindeutigen Hinweis dafür nehmen, dass die Russen dort definitiv Soldaten verloren haben und nicht wie behauptet alle weg waren. Ich hab mir auch einige Bilder angeschaut, Uniform und Markierung sprechen auch für richtige Soldaten

Ich gehe ebenfalls davon aus, dass die Ukrainer noch mehr Material aus dieses Gebiet rausziehen werden, sie haben jetzt die Sachen aus Irzium einem Knottenpunkt gezeigt, aber es wird noch mehr Position geben, die Positionen im Wald sollen aber mehr vermint sein, zumindest behauptet es der Soldat, von dem letztens hier die die ganzen Bilder geteilt wurden. 

----------

Die Timeline für die neue Pipeline nach China schätzen die Russen für 2030 ein, so viel zum Thema schneller Ersatz.
Quelle

Laut Berichten der Moskautimes müssen sie jetzt auch schon die ersten Haushaltskürzungen vornehmen, im Bereich von 10%. Was mich wundert, wo ist die Investition-Planung für die Zukunft, gab es dazu überhaupt schon was, anstatt einer Ausweitung der Investition in Bildung kürzen sie vlt jetzt das Budget, das klingt nach einem guten Plan um mit den kommenden Wirtschaftlichen Probleme umzugehen, aber wie gehört habe, hat ein Politiker gesagt, die werden das neuen iPhone ohne große Probleme über Dritte importieren können.
Quelle

Dann will DE jetzt Dingos liefern, aber trotzdem noch an diesem BMP Deal mit Griechenland festhalten? Das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein, die wollen Marder die wahrscheinlich bei den aktuellen Preisen um die 1  Millionen Euro das Stück kosten, gegen 50k Doller BMP-1 mit Flugabwehrgeschütz aus der Steinzeit tauschen









						Ukraine: Berlin liefert Raketenwerfer - aber keine Panzer
					

Verteidigungsministerin Lambrecht hat weitere Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine angekündigt - darunter sind Mehrfachraketenwerfer und Fahrzeuge.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## brooker (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja echt krass was der Typ von sich gibt. Dann ist der auch noch gegen Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine.



... der wird sich dabei was gedacht haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollte er vielmehr in aller Härte auf die Nato-Doktrin hinweisen, dass wenn Nuklearwaffen zum Einsatz kommen und NATO-Gebiet dadurch geschädigt wird (hierzu würde auch schon was taktisch-nukleares auf Kiew reichen) es unwiderruflich zur massiven Gegenantwort kommt, mit allen damit verbundenen Konsequenzen.
> Nur mit der Androhung der massiven Antwort bleiben die Nuklearwaffen aus dem Spiel - ganz einfach.


Er verfügt über keine Befehlsgewalt von Nuklearwaffen, schlicht aus dem Grund weil Dland keine hat. Über andere Staaten kann er auch nicht urteilen. Es gäbe sicherlich eine scharfe internationale Reaktion falls Russland einen Nuklearangriff auf die Ukraine durchführen würde, ein Imbargo auf alles und die totale Zerstörung der russischen Volkswirtschaft, aber ein Vergeltungsschlag in Namen der Ukraine seitens Fra/Gbr/USA ist so warscheinlich wie Schnee in Bangkok.

Was er über die Front sagt trifft jedoch zu. Die Ukraine muss noch so einige Manöver erflogreich durchführen um den totalen Zusammenbruch der russischen Front zu erwzingen. Das dauert locker noch bis Winter/Neujahr. Allerdings gibt es eine reale Chance dafür dass dauerhafter Druck durch Angriffe schon ausreicht um die Russen intern zu brechen, und sie sich freiwillig zurückziehen. Der Deal der dabei zustande kommen müsste würde aber Reperationen beinhalten müssen so wie Zugeständnisse, ausserdem würde Russland ebenfalls etwas verlangen wie zB das Aufheben von Sanktionen usw.


----------



## Rolk (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Bundeswehrgeneral Zorn sieht Ukraine-Erfolg skeptisch - und stößt auf Kritik
> 
> Wurde das hier schon gepostet? Ist ja echt krass was der Typ von sich gibt. Dann ist der auch noch gegen Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine.


Wir haben eben auch ein paar Spezies die nicht lernfähig sind. In diesem Fall bzgl. der tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten der "mächtigen" russischen Armee. Vor einem halben Jahr wäre so eine Fehleinschätzung verständlich gewesen, aber jetzt ist das nur noch ein Armutszeugnis. Oder er will einfach hinten rum die Russen supporten.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wir haben eben auch ein paar Spezies die nicht lernfähig sind. In diesem Fall bzgl. der tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten der "mächtigen" russischen Armee. Vor einem halben Jahr wäre so eine Fehleinschätzung verständlich gewesen, aber jetzt ist das nur noch ein Armutszeugnis. Oder er will einfach hinten rum die Russen supporten.


Wir haben eigtl garkeine Spezis, vlt Frankreich aber eher England könnte man mit einem zugedrückten Auge so benennen. Aber der Rest Europas ? Deutschland ? Hier exystieren keine militärischen Qualitäten, die Bundeswehr besitzt defacot keinen realen Kampfwert, wie fast alle Armeen hier. Ergo sind die Worte so einer Person, allerhöchstens interessant zu lesen aber wie gesagt nimmt das im Ausland niemand so ganz ernst was deutsche Generäle denken.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was er über die Front sagt trifft jedoch zu. Die Ukraine muss noch so einige Manöver erflogreich durchführen um den totalen Zusammenbruch der russischen Front zu erwzingen. Das dauert locker noch bis Winter/Neujahr. Allerdings gibt es eine reale Chance dafür dass dauerhafter Druck durch Angriffe schon ausreicht um die Russen intern zu brechen, und sie sich freiwillig zurückziehen.


Vor allem müssen jetzt am besten noch mehr und wirksame Waffen und Fahrzeuge geliefert werden. Wie z.B. Kampfpanzer.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem müssen jetzt am besten noch mehr und wirksame Waffen und Fahrzeuge geliefert werden. Wie z.B. Kampfpanzer.


Ganz genau.


----------



## Rolk (16. September 2022)

Brauchbare Schützenpanzer wären ja schon mal ein Anfang. Die griechischen BMP1 sind genauso wie M113 schlecht geschützte Todesfallen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wir haben eigtl garkeine Spezis, vlt Frankreich aber eher England könnte man mit einem zugedrückten Auge so benennen. Aber der Rest Europas ? Deutschland ? Hier exystieren keine militärischen Qualitäten, die Bundeswehr besitzt defacot keinen realen Kampfwert, wie fast alle Armeen hier. Ergo sind die Worte so einer Person, allerhöchstens interessant zu lesen aber wie gesagt nimmt das im Ausland niemand so ganz ernst was deutsche Generäle denken.


M.A. nach ist diese Analyse komplett falsch!
1. Sieht man an den Reaktionen, das die Meinung schon interessiert, diese Leute kennen sich perrsönlich.
2. Haben deutlich mehr deutsche Generäle (als andere Nato Staaten, ausschließlich USA) Nato Truppen unter sich, kommandieren sie.
Weder die USA noch die "Nato" unterstellen ihre Truppen, gerade an heiklen Positionen (z.B. Baltikum) Kommandierenden ohne militärische Qualitäten.
3. Sollte man bei der BW deutlich differenzieren und nicht etwas behaupten was so nicht stimmt. Die BW hat ein Ausstattungsproblem, aber nach meinem Wissenstand, der ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, kein Ausbildungsproblem!
Die BW ist wenn sie ausgestattet wird eine sehr ernstzunehmede Armee, von der militärischen Leistungsfähigkeit und Ausbildung der Truppe.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach ist diese Analyse komplett falsch!
> 1. Sieht man an den Reaktionen, das die Meinung schon interessiert, diese Leute kennen sich perrsönlich.
> 2. Haben deutlich mehr deutsche Generäle (als andere Nato Staaten, ausschließlich USA) Nato Truppen unter sich, kommandieren sie.
> Weder die USA noch die "Nato" unterstellen ihre Truppen, gerade an heiklen Positionen (z.B. Baltikum) Kommandierenden ohne militärische Qualitäten.
> ...


Das ist falsch. Der Zustand der Bundeswehr ist in einem sehr ernsten Zustand und es wird lange dauern diese Situation zu verbessern, zudem muss der Wille ersteinmal da sein eine Armee haben zu wollen.

Wo kommandieren deutsche Generäle NATO Truppen ??? Bei Manövern vlt. Das ist Show, genau wie wenn ein dänischer General ein Manöver leitet. Jeder weiß doch dass im Ernstfall amerikansiche Dienste die eruop Verteidigung koordinieren würden. Derzeit verfügt die BW über keinen nennenswerten Kampfwert und das ist nunmal Fakt.


----------



## Tekkla (16. September 2022)

In diesem Topic ging es seitens der Kremlinge ja immer auch um drohende Rohstoffprobleme oder um andere Mangellagen für uns Europäer, wenn es um Sanktionen gegenüber Russland ging. Auf heise.de gibt es da eine Rubrik, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Ist jetzt nicht unmittelbar Teil dieses Topics aber eben auch nicht total am Thema vorbei und obendrein ganz interessant.









						Rohstoff Serie
					

News und Hintergründe zum Thema Rohstoff Serie bei heise online




					www.heise.de


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Zustand der Bundeswehr ist in einem sehr ernsten Zustand und es wird lange dauern diese Situation zu verbessern, zudem muss der Wille ersteinmal da sein eine Armee haben zu wollen.
> 
> Wo kommandieren deutsche Generäle NATO Truppen ??? Bei Manövern vlt. Das ist Show, genau wie wenn ein dänischer General ein Manöver leitet. Jeder weiß doch dass im Ernstfall amerikansiche Dienste die eruop Verteidigung koordinieren würden. Derzeit verfügt die BW über keinen nennenswerten Kampfwert und das ist nunmal Fakt.


Du hast einfach keine Ahnung was die BW anbelangt, das muss man einfach so feststellen.









						Allied Joint Force Command Brunssum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Allied Joint Force Command Brunssum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Multinationales Korps Nord-Ost – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast einfach keine Ahnung was die BW anbelangt, das muss man einfach so feststellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja merke ich sofort anhand deiner Links die du auskramst ohne auch nur nen Schimmer zu haben wie so etwas zu deuten ist. Inwiefern hat das denn nun Einfluss auf die Kampfkraft der BW ? Beim Wort Multi geht dir kein Lichtlein auf ?

Und nebenbei wo wir jetzt doch den Ernstfall haben, aber wieviele deutsche "Spezis" sind gerade in der Ukraine als Verdeckte und helfen bei der Koordination ? Genau..

In Szczecin war übrigens mein bester Freund stationiert der heute Bundespolizist ist. Die tuen den gesamten Tag von morgens bis abends, rein garnichts sondern verbringen die meiste Zeit mit Sport oder sind mal für paar Stunden in der Stadt. Für Anwärter zum Ausland ist Szczecin der größte Jackpott, das ist fast Urlaub. Du darfst dort sogar Bier trinken wenn es genau wissen willst.

Sorry aber du hast da einfach eine falsche Vorstellung von.
Warst du in der Bundeswehr ?


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wir haben eigtl garkeine Spezis, vlt Frankreich aber eher England könnte man mit einem zugedrückten Auge so benennen. Aber der Rest Europas ? Deutschland ? *Hier exystieren keine militärischen Qualitäten*, die Bundeswehr besitzt defacot keinen realen Kampfwert, wie fast alle Armeen hier. Ergo sind die Worte so einer Person, allerhöchstens interessant zu lesen aber wie gesagt *nimmt das im Ausland niemand so ganz ernst was deutsche Generäle denken.*





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Zustand der Bundeswehr ist in einem sehr ernsten Zustand und es wird lange dauern diese Situation zu verbessern, zudem muss der Wille ersteinmal da sein eine Armee haben zu wollen.
> 
> *Wo kommandieren deutsche Generäle NATO Truppen ??? Bei Manövern vlt. Das ist Show, genau wie wenn ein dänischer General ein Manöver leitet. Jeder weiß doch dass im Ernstfall amerikansiche Dienste die eruop Verteidigung koordinieren würden. Derzeit verfügt die BW über keinen nennenswerten Kampfwert und das ist nunmal Fakt.*



Tja wenn man dazu Beweise liefert kommt dann so etwas


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja merke ich sofort anhand deiner Links die du auskramst ohne auch nur nen Schimmer zu haben wie so etwas zu deuten ist. Inwiefern hat das denn nun Einfluss auf die Kampfkraft der BW ? Beim Wort Multi geht dir kein Lichtlein auf ?


Du hast behauptet deutsche Generäle kommandieren keine Nato Truppen! Das ist nachweisslich eine komplett falsche Behauptung! Fake News!



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei wo wir jetzt doch den Ernstfall haben, aber wieviele deutsche "Spezis" sind gerade in der Ukraine als Verdeckte und helfen bei der Koordination ? Genau..



Wieviele Militärs von anderen Staaten sind gerade in der Ukraine und koordinieren da etwas?
Ich hätte gernen Quellen und Belege!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> In Szczecin war übrigens mein bester Freund stationiert der heute Bundespolizist ist. Die tuen den gesamten Tag von morgens bis abends, rein garnichts sondern verbringen die meiste Zeit mit Sport oder sind mal für paar Stunden in der Stadt. Für Anwärter zum Ausland ist Szczecin der größte Jackpott, das ist fast Urlaub. Du darfst dort sogar Bier trinken wenn es genau wissen willst.


Wann war das? 200?
Haben wir jetzt gerade eine Aueinandersetzung mit Russland, zumindestens eine akute Bedrohung der Nato Nordgrenzen!



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sorry aber du hast da einfach eine falsche Vorstellung von.


Sorry, deine Behauptungen über die BW sind falsch und teilweise in Bezug auf militärisches Können und Expertise einfach Fake News!


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man dazu Beweise liefert kommt dann so etwas
> 
> Du hast behauptet deutsche Generäle kommandieren keine Nato Truppen! Das ist nachweisslich eine komplett falsche Behauptung! Fake News!


Mach dir doch nicht gleich ins Hemd lol Was für Fake News ? Brüllllll...

Ich sagte dass man generell international als BW nicht heraussticht, und den General nahm ich nur als Beispiel. Dass deutsche Generäle keine Übungen oder Einsätze leiten davon war nicht die Rede, aber bei einer Verteidigung des Kontinents hätten sie keine echte Befehlsgewalt in Form eigener Entscheidungsmacht über NATO Korps, sondern amerikansiche Koordinationszentren würden die Verteidigung leiten so wie sie es jetzt in der Ukraine tuen. Auch das war nur ein Beispiel, um dir klar zu machen, dass Deutschland keine militärische Qualität im Sinne eines Nutzens derer Kampfkraft man sich gerne bedienen würde, besitzt. Nicht mehr als andere Länder will ich damit sagen, unterm Strich fallen fast alle eurp Staaten schlecht aus. Dass dich das beleidigt ist nicht meine Schuld aber das ist die Wahrheit. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieviele Militärs von anderen Staaten sind gerade in der Ukraine und koordinieren da etwas?
> Ich hätte gernen Quellen und Belege!


Mit Sicherheit und wenn es dich so brennend interessiert wieso suchst du nicht selbst danach ? Ich beziehe meine Infos in drei Sprachen und Bloggern so dass ich nicht auf alles Quellen geben kann. Und lass doch diese Ausrufezeichen, ich versteh auch ohne was du meinst lol 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, deine Behauptungen über die BW sind falsch und teilweise in Bezug auf militärisches Können und Expertise einfach Fake News!


Naja dann bleib einfach bei deinem und Gut ist...


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> aber bei einer Verteidigung des Kontinents hätten sie keine echte Befehlsgewalt in Form eigener Entscheidungsmacht über NATO Korps, sondern amerikansiche Koordinationszentren würden die Verteidigung leiten so wie sie es jetzt in der Ukraine tuen. Auch das war nur ein Beispiel, um dir klar zu machen, dass Deutschland keine militärische Qualität im Sinne eines Nutzens derer Kampfkraft man sich gerne bedienen würde, besitzt. Nicht mehr als andere Länder will ich damit sagen, unterm Strich fallen fast alle eurp Staaten schlecht aus. Dass dich das beleidigt ist nicht meine Schuld aber das ist die Wahrheit.


Das ist einfach gelogen!








						Allied Joint Force Command Brunssum – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Du hast einfach 0,0 Ahnung was das ist und war!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit und wenn es dich so brennend interessiert wieso suchst du nicht selbst danach ? Ich beziehe meine Infos in drei Sprachen und Bloggern so dass ich nicht auf alles Quellen geben kann. Und lass doch diese Ausrufezeichen, ich versteh auch ohne was du meinst lol


Behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist!


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach gelogen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man man man.. Hier nach einer Minute googeln du Held:  https://www.merkur.de/politik/waffe...usa-ukraine-russland-news-krieg-91664785.html

Bemerkenswert wie man über Monate über den Krieg diskutiert und nichtmal weiß was dort abgeht..


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Man man man.. Hier nach einer Minute googeln du Held:  https://www.merkur.de/politik/waffe...usa-ukraine-russland-news-krieg-91664785.html
> 
> Bemerkenswert wie man über Monate über den Krieg diskutiert und nichtmal weiß was dort abgeht..


Willst du dich hier eigentlich wirklich lächerlich machen?


> Wie die renommierte Zeitung berichtet, unterstützt ein geheimes Netzwerk an Kommandos und Agenten die Ukraine im Krieg gegen Russland von Europa aus. Die Spezialeinheiten seien vor allem für Aufklärung, die Bereitstellung von Waffen und die Ausbildung ukrainischer Soldaten verantwortlich. Der Großteil der Arbeit findet dabei außerhalb der Ukraine auf US-Stützpunkten in Deutschland, Frankreich und Großbritannien statt. Doch wie der Bericht mit Verweis auf US-Offizielle vermeldet, befinden sich auch Angehörige des US-amerikanischen Auslandsgeheimdienstes CIA in der Ukraine. Von der Hauptstadt Kiew aus sollen sie die Aufklärungsarbeit koordinieren.


Also CIA Agenten sind Soldaten?
Und wir wissen natürlich inwieweit der BND in der Ukraine aktiv oder inaktiv ist?

Die BW bildet ebenfalls ukrainische Soldaten aus und ganz sicher sind BW Soldaten an Board von AWACS Flugzeugen die teilwesie für die Aufklärung sorgen.
Es ist unbestritten das die USA den Löwenantei an der Unterstützung der Ukraine tragen, mehr als alle zusammen, das ändert an deinen falschen Behauptungen bzgl. der BW rein gar nichts und aus diesem Zeitungsbericht geht nun nirgends hervor, das Militärs/Soldaten von anderen Staaten in der Ukraine etwas koordinieren.
Übrigens dürfte die BW Logistik sehr tief bei der Koordination der Ukraine Waffenlieferungen involviert sein, denn außer den Waffen die nach Polen geflogen werden, läuft der Rest aus den USA komplett über Deutschland (Bremerhafen) und den Stab in Stuttgart der das koordiniert!


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> dann noch einen großen Unterschied machen, vor allen wenn man hinten dran jemanden mit einer Waffe stellt, der jeden Nordkoreaner erschießt, der fliehen will, oder sich weigert?


Ich denke hier wird ernsthaft diskutiert ?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland bat um die Übernahme eines iranischen Sateliten, so viel ich weiß wurde verneint


Du hast etwas verwechselt. Russland hat einen Satelliten in die Umlaufbahn transportiert. 




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





compisucher schrieb:


> Nur mit der Androhung der massiven Antwort bleiben die Nuklearwaffen aus dem Spiel - ganz einfach.


Was passiert wenn konventionelle Kalibr, Entscheidungszentren treffen?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die BW ist wenn sie ausgestattet wird eine sehr ernstzunehmede Armee, von der militärischen Leistungsfähigkeit und Ausbildung der Truppe.


Ja klar,  nach 30 Jahren Terrorismusbekämpfung,  Türen von Lehmhütten eintreten, Ziegenhirten jagen, sind sie beim Thema verbundene Waffen, soweit sie diese überhaupt besitzen, auf Zack.
Im Westen fehlt einfach eine Generation und durch fehlenden Nachwuchs,  werden die Anforderungen immer niedriger und auch die Qualität.

Wenn man nicht gedient hat, dann fällt es natürlich schwer, bestimmte Sachverhalte zu erkennen.
Ist aber völlig normal.
Gestern bei Lanz eine " Militäranalystin" gesehen, die als Quali Geschichts und Politikwissenschaft besitzt.
Das gibt ihr also die Möglichkeit zu wissen, was der russische Generalstab plant und unternimmt, bzw welche Ziele er hat?
Während ein Generalinspekteur, von solchen Leuten angegriffen wird.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Willst du dich hier eigentlich wirklich lächerlich machen?
> 
> Also CIA Agenten sind Soldaten?
> Und wir wissen natürlich inwieweit der BND in der Ukraine aktiv oder inaktiv ist?
> ...


Du ich hab den Text nichtmal gelesen sondern dir ne schnelle Quelle geliefert die sich damit befasst, weil du so laut herum kreischt war ich mal so nett...

Kern meiner Aussage ist weiterhin der mangelhafte Wert der Kampfkraft der BW in Relation zur den Möglichkeiten die die BRD hat. Was genau soll nun falsch an dieser Aussage sein ?

Was die deutsche Beteiligung an den Ukrainehilfen anbelangt sind diese seit Kriegsbeginn auf ein Minimum reduziert. Obwohl man glaube das viert-hilfreichste Land der Ukraine in Zahlen ist, wird nicht das getan und nicht das geliefert was notwendig und möglich wär (einzigst Panzer wären tatsächlich nicht möglich), im Gegenteil Berlin blockierte bisher sämtliche Freigaben von schweren Waffen. 

Von deutschen Koordinatoren oder Hilfen via Bilder russischer Stellungen usw hörte ich bisher noch rein garnichts weil direkte Hilfen in Kampfhandlungen, das wär ja fast eine, seitens Dlands nicht exystieren. Ebenfalls ist der BND dort nicht tätig oder kaum relevant, oder was meinst du mit der Frage ? Insgesamt steht die deutsche Regierung in der Kritik nicht nur zu Hause, ein kalter Empfang des Kanzlers im für gewöhnlich Deutschland treuen Prag, ist Zeugnis eines schlechten Gesamtbildes der Rolle Deutschlands. Achso und ja CIA Agenten sind Soldaten und werden in Kriegen eingesetzt.

Ansonsten hell ... aber was willst übhaupt von mir ???


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast etwas verwechselt. Russland hat einen Satelliten in die Umlaufbahn transportiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das weiß ich schon nur meinte ein Blogger dass Russland um die Kontrolle dieses Sateliten förmlich gebettelt haben soll ähnlich wie um Munition in Staaten ala Nordkorea. Damit will ich zeigen wie alleine Russland da steht. Jetzt kommt natürlich gleich die Frage nach ner Quelle, was schwierig werden könnte weil das eher Insiderwissen von studierten Militärexperten ist und nur aus seinem Mund kommt. Dennoch nehme ich es so an sofern der Blogger ansosnten einen seriösen Job macht. Was sich hier manche herausnehmen als ob ich mir iwas ausdenken würde und dann poste lol. Ist aber auch scheiss egal manche kappieren dann eben nichts


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wurde das hier schon gepostet? Ist ja echt krass was der Typ von sich gibt. Dann ist der auch noch gegen Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine.


Es ist eher krass was GMX da für eine ********************* zusammen schreibt.
Alleine das hier:
"Zorn sprach sich außerdem gegen weitere Waffenlieferungen Deutschlands aus."

Das ist eine krasse Lüge, aber wirklich krass.
Zorn sagte nur, dass man der Bundeswehr nicht mehr viel Material abnehmen kann um es zu liefern und da hat er einen Punkt. Wenn man jetzt aber das schreibt was GMX schreibt lügt man einfach und zerstört seinen Ruf.
Der GI sollte überlegen rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei wo wir jetzt doch den Ernstfall haben, aber wieviele deutsche "Spezis" sind gerade in der Ukraine als Verdeckte und helfen bei der Koordination ? Genau..





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ist der BND dort nicht tätig oder kaum relevant


Mit Verlaub, du hast 0 Einblick in die Aktionen der Nachrichtendienste und es unfassbar anmaßend was du schreibst.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was die deutsche Beteiligung an den Ukrainehilfen anbelangt sind diese seit Kriegsbeginn auf ein Minimum reduziert.


Auch das ist einfach die Unwahrheit, erstens liegt Deutschland bei den Lieferungen an dritter Stelle und zweitens 
ist das einfach eine komplett falsche Aussage. 
Welche Waffenlieferungen (die es vor dem Krieg nicht gab) soll Deutschland reduziert haben?


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich schon nur meinte ein Blogger dass Russland um die Kontrolle dieses Sateliten förmlich gebettelt haben soll ähnlich wie um Munition in Staaten ala Nordkorea. Damit will ich zeigen wie alleine Russland da steht. Jetzt kommt natürlich gleich die Frage nach ner Quelle, was schwierig werden könnte weil das eher Insiderwissen von studierten Militärexperten ist und nur aus seinem Mund kommt. Dennoch nehme ich es so an sofern der Blogger ansosnten einen seriösen Job macht. Was sich hier manche herausnehmen als ob ich mir iwas ausdenken würde und dann poste lol. Ist aber auch scheiss egal manche kappieren dann eben nichts


Nee, wenn ich ne Quelle will, suche ich selber! 😆

Ich denke das war Fake. Wie soll ein fremder Satellit " übergeben " werden, gerade militärische?
Gehe aber davon aus das Infos geteilt werden, gerade in Bezug auf Armenien.

Alleine sehe ich nicht, eher das es zur Unterstützung mit Munition kommen kann.  Nicht vergessen das die Russen Nordkorea geholfen  hatten.
China, Russland sind Verbündeten, in einem gemeinsamen Kampf. Macht euch keine Illusionen .
China weiß das sie nach einer Niederlage Russlands,  als nächstes an der Reihe  sind.
Bitte beachten was gerade in Armenien vs Aserbaidschan,  Tadschikistan vs Kirgisien passiert.Das sind keine Zufälle,

Weil ja so lustig über Nordkorea geschrieben wurde.






						KN-09 (multiple rocket launcher) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ich weiß nicht ob zB MLRS mit über 200km Reichweite, zielgenau, ähnlich den Himars " Gamechanger" , als Lieferung an die Russen witzig wären?
Dazu noch die Rüstungskapazitäten, bzw Vorräte.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist eher krass was GMX da für eine ********************* zusammen schreibt.
> Alleine das hier:
> "Zorn sprach sich außerdem gegen weitere Waffenlieferungen Deutschlands aus."
> 
> ...


Beruhig dich mal. Man kann nur lügen wenn man bewußt etwas falsches behauptet. Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das stimmt.
Weil GMX sonst eigentlich wahrheitsgemäß immer berichtet hat.
Aber ich habe meinen Post überarbeitet und das rausgenommen.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, wenn ich ne Quelle will, suche ich selber! 😆
> 
> Ich denke das war Fake. Wie soll ein fremder Satellit " übergeben " werden, gerade militärische?
> Gehe aber davon aus das Infos geteilt werden, gerade in Bezug auf Armenien.
> ...


Dich meine ich damit nicht, an dir ist nur auszusetzen dass du fürs falsche Team spielst  

Ne, aber ich hab vom Mod den Hinweis bekommen ich solle auch dann Quellen hinzufügen wenn keiner fragt. Also ich kann nicht jede Info belegen weil sie in irgendeinem 2 Stunden langen Video irgendwo gesagt wird was ich mal vor 2 Wochen sah. Wie soll das alles gehen ? Naja ist auch egal, ansonsten gebe ich welche so gut ich kann muss dann eben reichen.

Wenn ich so Militärexperten auf YouTube zuhöre die sich zB mit Journalisten oder so unterhalten und bissl spekulieren, hier mal was gehört und da, glaube ich das schon. Musst beachten dass sie Infos weitaus besser bewerten und vorallem Enten aufdecken als wir hier im Forum. Ist ein internationales Netzwerk was sich da ganz seriös austauscht und ergänzt. Finde ich persönlich besser anzuschauen als TV Debatten, die von vorn herein geplant sind, zB welche Fragen usw. 

Viel TamTam um nichts sry dafür. Aber, ich glaube schon dass sie den Sateliten wollten, und der eigtl Grund des Erwähnens davon war die Frage ob jemand hier weiß, ob die Russen den Sateliten nun kontrollieren oder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beruhig dich mal. Man kann nur lügen wenn man bewußt etwas falsches behauptet.


Nur damit das richtig ankommt:
Ich hab nicht dich angesprochen sondern GMX, du kannst nichts dafür.
Sorry, falls das nicht deutlich genug war.


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> an dir ist nur auszusetzen dass du fürs falsche Team spielst


Vielleicht liegt das daran, das ich mit polnischen und sowjetischen Soldaten gemeinsame Momente erlebte.
Sowjetisch sage ich mit Absicht, weil dies alle Völker einbezieht, die damals in einem Land lebten, heirateten und Kinder bekamen. 
Der Hass kam später und wenn man sieht, wer sich jetzt alles an die Gurgel geht, ist es nur tragisch.
Deshalb vielleicht eine andere Sicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das daran, das ich mit polnischen und sowjetischen Soldaten gemeinsame Momente erlebte.
> Sowjetisch sage ich mit Absicht, weil dies alle Völker einbezieht, die damals in einem Land lebten, heirateten und Kinder bekamen.
> Der Hass kam später und wenn man sieht, wer sich jetzt alles an die Gurgel geht, ist es nur tragisch.
> Deshalb vielleicht eine andere Sicht.


Naja musst schon trennen zwischen Sowjet u WarschauerPakt. In Polen wie in ganz Osteuropa, ausser vlt in Jugolsawien war die Russophobie schon immer groß. Budapeszt, Prager Frühlung, Solidarnosc u Walesa. Nach den Reformen übernahmen alte Genossen dann brav weiterhin die Staatsgeschäfte, und dann kam der große Ausverkauf an westliche Konzerne, für n Appel und Ei wie man schön sagt.

Russland hatte satte 30 Jahre Zeit um eine Art SunShine Politik in seinen alten GUS Staaten zu betreiben oder in Osteuropa, dann wär auch die Annäherung an den Westen einfacher. Aber, man setzte sich über die Köpfe der Osteuropäer hinweg und deklarierte sie als lästiges Hindernis US treuer Schafe. Jetzt nachdem recht bemerkenswerten Aufsteig Osteuropas haben wir defacto eine Teiliung der Interessen in Europa, in West u Ost. 

Sumasumarum hat man genug Grund dort den Russen so wie den Brüsselern nicht zu vertrauen.


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland hatte satte 30 Jahre Zeit


Schaue doch an wer in Polen und den Baltischen Republiken die Politik bestimmte.
Nord Stream1 war die Folge davon, aber da können wir gerne einen eigenen Bereich eröffnen.

Vielleicht:
" Polen zwischen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit?"

Um den Bogen zur Ukraine zu schlagen.
Scheinbar kämpfen und sterben viele Polen in diesem Krieg.
Hast du da Infos?


----------



## Mahoy (16. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher?


Bitte nicht vergessen: Um diese Handvoll Leute kampftauglich aufzupäppeln mussten vier bis fünf Divisionen der nordkoranischen Streitkräfte hungern.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue doch an wer in Polen und den Baltischen Republiken die Politik bestimmte.
> Nord Stream1 war die Folge davon, aber da können wir gerne einen eigenen Bereich eröffnen.
> 
> Vielleicht:
> ...


Quelle !!!!  

Das weiß ich nicht aber ich glaube nicht dass es so viele sind, bzw wird dort nicht jeder zugelassen nur weil er unbedingt will. Die Einweisung nach Qualifikation funktioniert gut bei den Ukrainern ausserdem haben sie genug eigene Manpower. Aber in einer Halle sollen über 70 poln Söldner mit einem Schlag getötet worden sein (angeblich auch Spezialeinheiten bei), das vor Monaten. Meine letzte Info ist eine poln Firma dort war aber nur ukrainisches Personal. Die Ausbildungsanlage für Söldner bei Lwow wurde auch weggebombt auch mit Toten. Ansonsten ist es aber still um Söldner, vlt auch desswegen weil sie keine relevante Rolle spielen und man es eh lieber verstuscht.

Edit: Es gibt aber einige ExSoldaten die da waren und jetzt bloggen auf utube.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das daran, das ich mit polnischen und sowjetischen Soldaten gemeinsame Momente erlebte.
> Sowjetisch sage ich mit Absicht, weil dies alle Völker einbezieht, die damals in einem Land lebten, heirateten und Kinder bekamen.
> *Der Hass kam später und wenn man sieht, wer sich jetzt alles an die Gurgel geht, ist es nur tragisch.*
> Deshalb vielleicht eine andere Sicht.


Der Hass war schon Jahrzehntelang da, wurde nur von Moskaus Satelitenregierungen, im Auftrag Moskaus, so gut es ging unterdrückt.

Gehasst haben die Menschen in vielen Staaten die Sowjets aber schon seit sie selbst, spätestens nach 1945, dort von Befreiern zu Besatzern wurden.
Die Balten sogar noch länger, seit die Sowjets sie 1940 gewaltsam anektiert haben und die Polen, seit sie sich 1939 "brüderlich" mit den Nazis halb Polen teilten und noch mehr seit sie Polen 1945 von den Nazis befreit haben, nur um dann selbst als Besatzer zu bleiben.

Da war absolut nichts mit "über Jahrzehnte war alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen" zwischen den Völkern in der UDSSR.
Es wusste nur jeder was ihm blüht, wenn er das Kind beim Namen nennt.
Dadrum wurde auch nach außen hin nett gelächelt und dadrum haben so viele ehemalige Ostblockstaaten nach 1990 auch so schnell es nur ging von Moskau abgewendet und nach Wegen gesucht, künftig nicht wieder zum "Brudervolk" Russlands zu werden.


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Hass war schon Jahrzehntelang da, wurde nur von Moskaus Satelitenregierungen, im Auftrag Moskaus, so gut es ging unterdrückt.
> 
> Gehasst haben die Menschen in vielen Staaten die Sowjets aber schon seit sie selbst, spätestens nach 1945, dort von Befreiern zu Besatzern wurden.
> Die Balten sogar noch länger, seit die Sowjets sie 1940 gewaltsam anektiert haben und die Polen, seit sie sich 1939 "brüderlich" mit den Nazis halb Polen teilten und noch mehr seit sie Polen 1945 von den Nazis befreit haben, nur um dann selbst als Besatzer zu bleiben.
> ...



Warst du jemals dort gewesen, vor 1990?
Woher hast du dein ganzes Wissen?

Ich war im damaligen Leningrad, Moskau, Taschkent, Achrabad, Duschanbe und denke das ich mir da mehr Wissen angeeignet habe, als viele hier.
Ukrainer, Russen Tadschiken, Kirgisen , Belorussen, haben gemeinsam gegen die Nazis gekämpft und sind Seite an Seite gefallen.
Besuche den Blockadefriedhof von Petersburg, wo sie Seite an Seite liegen, zu Hunderttausenden.

Hier mal ein Ergebnis des Referendums 1991.

„_Halten Sie den Erhalt der Union der Sozialistischen Sowjetrepubliken als erneuerte Föderation gleichberechtigter souveräner Republiken, in der die Rechte und Freiheiten des Menschen jeglicher Nationalität in vollem Umfang garantiert werden, für notwendig?_“


*gesamt**111.490.898**76,0**32.260.110**22,1**2.748.202**1,9**146.499.210**182.884.141**80,0*









						Neuer Unionsvertrag – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Nein, du irrst.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Der Hass auf alles russische in Osteuropa war nicht nur dem zweiten Weltkrieg verschuldet, sondern der damaligen Gegenwart im Leben im Ostblock. Steh mal 5 Stunden Schlange wegen nem Kilo Fleisch oder geh morgens dein Kind zu Schule bringen und bekomme Tränen vom Pfeffergas in der Luft weil grad wieder Streik ist. Streiks fanden im ganzen Ostblock als Generalstreiks statt, da rollten Panzer, so schön hatten man es damals. Was den zweiten Weltkrieg betrifft wird dir drüben jeder bestätigen dass die Russen um Welten grausamer waren als die Nazis. Insgesamt mehr Gründe als Haare auf dem Kopf für diese Haltung. Wie kam es zur Aussöhnung zwischen Polen und Dland, obwohl zwei unterschiedlicher Sprachen u Kulturen, aber kein Staat näherte sich an Russland ? Stichwort Zilivisation.


----------



## Tschetan (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Hass auf alles russische in Osteuropa war nicht nur dem zweiten Weltkrieg verschuldet, sondern der damaligen Gegenwart im Leben im Ostblock. Steh mal 5 Stunden Schlange wegen nem Kilo Fleisch oder geh morgens dein Kind zu Schule bringen und bekomme Tränen vom Pfeffergas in der Luft weil grad wieder Streik ist. Streiks fanden im ganzen Ostblock als Generalstreiks statt, da rollten Panzer, so schön hatten man es damals. Was den zweiten Weltkrieg betrifft wird dir drüben jeder bestätigen dass die Russen um Welten grausamer waren als die Nazis. Insgesamt mehr Gründe als Haare auf dem Kopf für diese Haltung. Wie kam es zur Aussöhnung zwischen Polen und Dland, obwohl zwei unterschiedlicher Sprachen u Kulturen, aber kein Staat näherte sich an Russland ? Stichwort Zilivisation.


Ich bin 1966 geboren und in Ost Berlin aufgewachsen, aber das ist alles zu Off Topic.


----------



## compisucher (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn konventionelle Kalibr, Entscheidungszentren treffen?


Dazu müssten diese ein Präzision haben, die sich einfach nicht haben.
Gibt grob 3000 Beweise hierfür in der Ukraine...


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

Scheinbar haben die Russen in Izyum stärker gewütet als in Buchta.
Ich wünsche den Partisanen in den besetzten Gebieten eine gute Jagd.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin 1966 geboren und in Ost Berlin aufgewachsen, aber das ist alles zu Off Topic.


Okay, ihr hattet es ja noch relativ gut, aber dann weisst du ja auch alles aus erster Hand was ich da beschrieb. Denke wir können uns drauf einigen dass heute nicht alles besser ist, Menschen halfen sich und standen enger miteinander im Osten, ne komplett andere Welt in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Aber lassen wir das und zurück zum Thema.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben die Russen in Izyum stärker gewütet als in Buchta.
> Ich wünsche den Partisanen in den besetzten Gebieten eine gute Jagd.


Due gute Meldung ist: Die ukrainsiche Offensive nimmt anscheinend wieder Fahrt auf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMqPVwEKhV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (16. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Der Hass auf alles russische in Osteuropa war nicht nur dem zweiten Weltkrieg verschuldet, sondern der damaligen Gegenwart im Leben im Ostblock. Steh mal 5 Stunden Schlange wegen nem Kilo Fleisch oder geh morgens dein Kind zu Schule bringen und bekomme Tränen vom Pfeffergas in der Luft weil grad wieder Streik ist. Streiks fanden im ganzen Ostblock als Generalstreiks statt, da rollten Panzer, so schön hatten man es damals. Was den zweiten Weltkrieg betrifft wird dir drüben jeder bestätigen dass die Russen um Welten grausamer waren als die Nazis. Insgesamt mehr Gründe als Haare auf dem Kopf für diese Haltung. Wie kam es zur Aussöhnung zwischen Polen und Dland, obwohl zwei unterschiedlicher Sprachen u Kulturen, aber kein Staat näherte sich an Russland ? Stichwort Zilivisation.


Und woher weisst du das? Ich kann dir sagen das es Blödsinn ist, denn ich komme aus dem Ostblock und habe ihn selbst erlebt. Wegen Fleisch wurde nicht angestanden, es sei denn zu warst auf Filet oder Südfrüchte aus. Schulkinder wurden nicht gebracht, sondern sind von der Platte aus in Gruppen gemeinsam zur Schule. Die Großen haben auf die Kleinen aufgepasst und die Eltern gingen auf die Arbeit. Nachmittags gab es Hort und wenn 16:00 der Hammer fiel, konnte man seine Kinder aus der Schule oder KiTa holen und traf sie zu Hause, weil sie gingen wie die kamen. Wenn notwendig, wurden die Kids in der KiTa auch länger betreut. Und der Ostblock war untereinander eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft.  Das fing im Ferienlager an und endete in gemeinsamen Militärübungen oder Freundschaftsreisen. Grindsätzlich wsren die Menschen mehr in der Gruppe unterwegs. Es gab das wir und man half sich eo man konnte. Pfeffergas habe ich nie erlebt, denn es war zu teuer und wurde deshalb nach meiner Erfahrung höchst selten verwendet. Und ganz nebenbei: heut zu Tage würde es meiner Meinung nach fast jedem gut tun mal 5 Stunden für was abzustehen. Denn dann würden die Leute es mehr achten und wertschätzen was sie haben!
Die Polen sind ein besonderes Volk. Sie haben es nach meiner Beobachtung immer verstanden unzufrieden zu sein und nach mehr zu streben.
Und um es klar zu sagen, selbst heute noch trifft man sich mit den Jungs mit ihren Familien von damals: den Ukrainern, den Russen, den Polen, den Slowaken und Tschechen, den Kasachen, den Usbeken und natürlich auch den Ostdeutschen. Und ich kaufe auch Klamotten für ukrainische Flüchtlinge und gebe ne Runde Kuchen aus, wenn ich mir welchen hole. Das was du sagst entspricht nicht der Realität! Und bitte verschone mich mit Berichten oder Quellen dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Fie Großen haben auf die Kleinen aufgepasst


Meine Mutter hat die Älteren laut ihrer aussage vermöbelt


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und woher weisst du das? Ich kann dir sagen das es Blödsinn ist, denn ich komme aus dem Ostblock und habe ihn selbst erlebt. Wegen Fleisch wurde nicht angestanden, es sei denn zu warst auf Filet oder Südfrüchte aus. Schulkinder wurden nicht gebracht, sondern sind von der Platte aus in Gruppen gemeinsam zur Schule. Die Großen haben auf die Kleinen aufgepasst und die Eltern gingen auf die Arbeit. Nachmittags gab es Hort und wenn 16:00 der Hammer fiel, konnte man seine Kinder aus der Schule oder KiTa holen und traf sie zu Hause, weil sie gingen wie die kamen. Wenn notwendig, wurden die Kids in der KiTa auch länger betreut. Und der Ostblock war untereinander eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft.  Das fing im Ferienlager an und endete in gemeinsamen Militärübungen oder Freundschaftsreisen. Grindsätzlich wsren die Menschen mehr in der Gruppe unterwegs. Es gab das wir und man half sich eo man konnte. Pfeffergas habe ich nie erlebt, denn es war zu teuer und wurde deshalb nach meiner Erfahrung höchst selten verwendet. Und ganz nebenbei: heut zu Tage würde es meiner Meinung nach fast jedem gut tun mal 5 Stunden für was abzustehen. Denn dann würden die Leute es mehr achten und wertschätzen was sie haben!
> Die Polen sind ein besonderes Volk. Sie haben es nach meiner Beobachtung immer verstanden unzufrieden zu sein und nach mehr zu streben.
> Und um es klar zu sagen, selbst heute noch trifft man sich mit den Jungs mit ihren Familien von damals: den Ukrainern, den Russen, den Polen, den Slowaken und Tschechen, den Kasachen, den Usbeken und natürlich auch den Ostdeutschen. Und ich kaufe auch Klamotten für ukrainische Flüchtlinge und gebe ne Runde Kuchen aus, wenn ich mir welchen hole. Das was du sagst entspricht nicht der Realität! Und bitte verschone mich mit Berichten oder Quellen dazu.


Ich weiß das weil ich und meine Familie aus Danzig kommen. Von Platten aus ist niemand in Gruppen zu Schule gegangen sondern ganz normal wie hier auch, ebenso gab es auch keinen Hort. Eingeschworen waren Polen in der Idee einer demokratischen Verfassung, eines souveränen Staates, einer souveränen Regierung, eines freien Volkes, einer freien Marktwirtschaft, freien Gewerkschaften und dem Sturz des russischen Regimes. Was wie wir heute alle wissen auch gelang, in Danzig, dem Ort wo das Europa begann welches heute ist.

Freue dich wenn es in deinem Land keine Essensmarken gab oder die Straßen bei Streiks nicht voll mit Gas waren, aber erzähl mir nicht dass es nicht so war denn ich lebte eine kurze Zeit dort und die Meinung von ca 40 Mio Polen wohl über deiner steht. Die Warteschlangen dienten dazu damit Polen statt über Freiheit nachzudenken sich lieber darum sorgen was sie in den Topf bekommen. Von oben geplante und menschenverachtende Zustände wurden geschaffen um den Volkswillen zu brechen, parallel dazu wurden ganze Züge, nachts, mit Versorgung und Rohstoffen nach Russland geschickt (oft wurden sie sabotiert und an Schienen geschweißt), Beraubung nationaler Güter im Namen der polnisch-russischen Bruderschaft. Unterjochung war das über Jahrzehnte und die Zwangsweste russischer Planwirtschaft, und heute gänginger Schulstoff.

Was ich schreibe entspricht alles der Wahrheit. Vielleicht hattet ihr es besser weil ihr der roten Partei angehört habt und die Pervilegien genießen durftet? In Polen war die Bereitschaft des Landesverrates bei den Massen nicht so groß, der Hang zur Freiheitswerten war dagegen sehr ausgeprägt. Dass Polen ein besonderes Volk ist welches in schweren Zeiten standhaft zusammenhält sehe ich aber auch so, und ich hoffe zutiefst dass Ukrainer und Belarussen ihren Staat auch irgendwann befreien werden um ihn dann selbst zu gestalten.

Wenn du mich anschreibst verwende hinterher bitte nicht Sätze ala ich solle dich mit iwas verschonen, ergibt iwie wenig Sinn, ausserdem gebe ich mir doch schon so große Mühe dich einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2022)

Keine Scherze zum Thema Krieg!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570856374153940992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (17. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das weil ich und meine Familie aus Danzig kommen. Von Platten aus ist niemand in Gruppen zu Schule gegangen sondern ganz normal wie hier auch, ebenso gab es auch keinen Hort. Eingeschworen waren Polen in der Idee einer demokratischen Verfassung, eines souveränen Staates, einer souveränen Regierung, eines freien Volkes, einer freien Marktwirtschaft, freien Gewerkschaften und dem Sturz des russischen Regimes. Was wie wir heute alle wissen auch gelang, in Danzig, dem Ort wo das Europa begann welches heute ist.
> 
> Freue dich wenn es in deinem Land keine Essensmarken gab oder die Straßen bei Streiks nicht voll mit Gas waren, aber erzähl mir nicht dass es nicht so war denn ich lebte eine kurze Zeit dort und die Meinung von ca 40 Mio Polen wohl über deiner steht. Die Warteschlangen dienten dazu damit Polen statt über Freiheit nachzudenken sich lieber darum sorgen was sie in den Topf bekommen. Von oben geplante und menschenverachtende Zustände wurden geschaffen um den Volkswillen zu brechen, parallel dazu wurden ganze Züge, nachts, mit Versorgung und Rohstoffen nach Russland geschickt (oft wurden sie sabotiert und an Schienen geschweißt), Beraubung nationaler Güter im Namen der polnisch-russischen Bruderschaft. Unterjochung war das über Jahrzehnte und die Zwangsweste russischer Planwirtschaft, und heute gänginger Schulstoff.
> 
> ...


Wäre ein interessantes Thema? Wir sind schon mal 3 aus dem Osten und unterscheiden uns stark in den persönlichen Erfahrungen und für andere könnte es interessant sein.
Ich bin natürlich nicht deiner Meinung, aber Polen ist immer etwas speziell. Auch im aktuellen Polen, ist man wieder auf Solopfaden, abseits der EU und lässt sich von anderen einspannen.
Denke an Napoleon und das sie voller Hoffnungen mit ihm ritten ( Poniatowski) und auf der Verliererseite standen, wie so oft.
Ich denke auch, das Polen ein wenig an der Verschärfung der Situation in der Ukraine beteiligt ist.
Ohne die ganze Unterstützung, wäre man gezwungen gewesen, eine Lösung zu finden und jetzt  verlängert es den Krieg.
Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, das Polen aus dieser Situation massiv profitieren will und wird. Dazu  treten sie, mit den USA und GB im Rücken, immer selbstbewusster  auf.
Wir werden immer abhängiger vom guten Willen unserer Nachbarn, die uns mit Öl und Flüssiggas in der nächsten Zeit  unter Druck setzten können.
Ich denke das diese Ziele und Wünsche nach der Rückkehr alter Gebiete, eine hohe Motivation bieten.










						Rzeczpospolita: Polen fordert von Tschechien 368 Hektar Land zurück
					

Rzeczpospolita: Polen fordert von Tschechien 368 Hektar Land zurück




					deutsch.radio.cz
				



ist das und erneute Forderungen nach Reparationen zeitgemäß?
Kommen noch Ideen, wie man Lwow, wieder nach Polen bekommt ?

Auf jeden Fall wird Deutschland wirtschaftlich stark geschwächt, während Polen profitiert.


----------



## fipS09 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir werden immer abhängiger vom guten Willen unserer Nachbarn, die uns mit Öl und Flüssiggas in der nächsten Zeit  unter Druck setzten können.



Ich hoffe die Ironie in dieser Aussage fällt dir selbst auf 

Mit Flüssiggas und Öl ist man deutlich unabhängiger als mit einer Pipeline zu einem unzuverlässigen Lieferanten. Wenn dem was nicht passt sind dann plötzlich 8 von 6 Turbinen kaputt.
Bei Flüssiggas kann man hingegen den Lieferanten wechseln sobald man eigene Terminals hat.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei Flüssiggas kann man hingegen den Lieferanten wechseln sobald man eigene Terminals hat.


Man könnte sogar ganz darauf verzichten und sein eigenes Gas nehmen, wenn man als Gesellschaft einmal die eigenen Erkenntnisse von Umwelt Profis die man selber zur Machbarkeitsprüfung eingesetzt hat, lesen würde und auch als Gesellschaft erkennen würde, das man vielleich auch selber fracken könnte und nicht das Gas kauft das andere gefrackt haben, was dazu auch ziemliche Heuchelei ist.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Ironie in dieser Aussage fällt dir selbst auf
> 
> Mit Flüssiggas und Öl ist man deutlich unabhängiger als mit einer Pipeline zu einem unzuverlässigen Lieferanten. Wenn dem was nicht passt sind dann plötzlich 8 von 6 Turbinen kaputt.
> Bei Flüssiggas kann man hingegen den Lieferanten wechseln sobald man eigene Terminals hat.


Mit Ironie hat das nichts zu tun und das ist klar erkennbar. Der Russe hat über Jahrzehnte hinweg, selbst im "Kalten Krieg", zuverlässig gemäß der Verträge geliefert, solange bezahlt wurde.
Das was wir gerade erleben ist außergewöhnlich. Ob der Zustand der Turbinen tatsächlich der Grund ist, warum Deutschland kein Gas mehr erhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass bspw. Polen sich geweigert hat in Rubel zu bezahlen und in Folge dessen der Hahn zugedreht wurde und der Russe Deutschland beliefern könnte, wenn Nordstream2 geöffnet würde. Da Nordstream2 von Deutschland nicht geöffnet wird, werden wir nie erfahren, ob der Russe zu seinem Wort steht oder nicht. Im Anbetracht der hybriden Vorgehensweise des Westens gegen Russland ist eine bewusste Unterbrechung der Energieversorgung durchaus deckbar.
Was wir heute noch nicht wissen ist, wie zuverlässig die zukünftige Energieversorgung in Art, Preis und Menge sein wird. Was sich derzeit, gemäß der hiesigen Medien abspielt, ist für mich jedoch eine Indikation dafür, dass es schwer werden wird, den für Deutschland gewohnten und dringend benötigten stetigen Energiefluss zu wettbewerbstauglichen Preise sicherzustellen. Ganz davon abgesehen was der globale Transport von Flüssiggas für die Umwelt bedeutet. Aber darauf haben die Grünen in der Regierung ganz sicher ein Auge drauf, oder auch nicht! 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das weil ich und meine Familie aus Danzig kommen. Von Platten aus ist niemand in Gruppen zu Schule gegangen ...


Du bist vielleicht nicht von der Platte aus gegangen, aber andere schon. Allein in Danzig gab oder gibt es 8 Plattenbau-Komplexe, dass sollte dir als Danziger doch bekannt sein. Von daher kann man deine platte Argumentation - meine Aussage vs 40Mio Polen, direkt vergessen und als plumpes Totschlagargument einstufen, denn privilegiert waren wir damals auch nicht.









						Falowiec – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben die Russen in Izyum stärker gewütet als in Buchta.


Wenn ich dem Bericht auf  tagesschau.de folge, dann verstehe ich das so, dass die meisten der in den Gräbern gefundenen Menschen - anders als ich es bei Butscha verstand - bei der Eroberung durch den russischen Beschuss ums Leben kamen. Das ändert aber rein gar nichts der Tatsache, dass man auch gehängte und gefesselte Tote in den Gräbern fand.



> Die Menschen im Wald von Isjum wurden zwischen März und Mai getötet, vor allem durch russische Bomber und Artilleriebeschuss, sagt der Chefermittler der Polizei der Region Charkiw, Sergej Bolwinow.











						Krieg gegen die Ukraine: Die Toten im Wald von Isjum
					

In einem Wald nahe der Stadt Isjum in der Region Charkiw wurden die Gräber von etwa 450 Menschen gefunden. Nun sollen sie identifiziert und ihre Todesursache ermittelt werden. Forensiker exhumieren die Leichen. Von Andrea Beer.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem Bericht auf  tagesschau.de folge, dann verstehe ich das so, dass die meisten der in den Gräbern gefundenen Menschen - anders als ich es bei Butscha verstand - bei der Eroberung durch den russischen Beschuss ums Leben kamen. Das ändert aber rein gar nichts der Tatsache, dass man auch gehängte und gefesselte Tote in den Gräbern fand.


Es wurden auch zahlreiche Folterräume gefunden. Deswegen wohl der Vergleich mit Butscha.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

Butscha ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Ort. Die russischen Verbrechen vorallem gg Civlie, Frauen, Vergewaltigungen usw erstrecken sich durch die gesamte Ostukraine. Ein Ausmaß mit fas nichts zu vergleichen. Die Russen aggieren wieder ganz nach ihren Traditionen, anders kennt man den Russen ja nicht und da wird noch ne Menge aufgedeckt werden bei der Befreiung der Ostukraine.


----------



## Tschetan (17. September 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bei Flüssiggas kann man hingegen den Lieferanten wechseln sobald man eigene Terminals hat.


Da wir ja dann  schön an einem Markt mit knapper Ressource hängen, stimmt das nicht ganz. Flüssiggas geht dahin, wo der Preis am besten ist und dadurch entstehen die hohen Preise. 
Im Moment kaufen wir den Markt auf, wodurch viele andere Länder finanziell Probleme  bekommen und dankbar russisches Flüssiggas kaufen.
Wir verteuern für uns selber wichtige Rohstoffe und machen Teile unserer Wirtschaft unrentabel.









						Russland gibt Gas beim Bau von LNG-Kapazitäten | Branchenbericht | Russland | Öl, Gas
					

Moskau (GTAI) - Russland macht Tempo beim Ausbau seiner Flüssiggas-Kapazitäten. Bis 2024 sollen sich die LNG-Exporte verdreifachen. Deutsche Hersteller...




					www.gtai.de
				




Russland profitiert dadurch extrem. Ich meine, wenn man solch eine Sanktionspolitik betreibt, sollte man doch etwas weiter denken?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar ganz darauf verzichten und sein eigenes Gas nehmen,



Du meinst das wir die Gasmenge selber produzieren können, die wir exportiert haben?
Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Optiki (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland profitiert dadurch extrem. Ich meine, wenn man solch eine Sanktionspolitik betreibt, sollte man doch etwas weiter denken?


Die Schallplatte dreht und dreht, es wird nicht mehr besser mit dir. In einem Satz sind schon 2 Aussagen, die so nicht stimmen..

Der Link ist schon wieder richtig gut gewählt, du hast dir doch nicht ein Wort davon durchgelesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2022)

Es hat zwar nur am Rand was mit der Ukraine zu tun, aber da es auch mit das Ergebnis des Krieges in der Ukraine ist, da es Russland Handlungsfähigkeit an anderen Krisenherden schwächt, poste ich es mal auch hier rein.

Scheinbar sind nun auch schwere Kämpfe zwischen den beiden CSTO Mitgliedern Tadschikistan und Kirgisistan ausgebrochen, nachdem es ja vor ein paar Tagen erst wieder zu schweren Zusammenstößen zwischen dem CSTO Mitglied Armenien und dem von der Türkei unterstützten Aserbaidschan gekommen ist.

Armenien hatte daraufhin bei Russland um Beistand der CSTO gebeten, da es von Aserbaidschan auf seinen Staatsteretorium angegriffen wurde und nicht in der bzgl. Zugehörigkeit umstrittenen Region Bergkarabach, dem Russland eine Abfuhr erteilte.

Nun also auch zwischen Tadschikistan und Kirgisistan, welche schon seit 30 Jahren bzgl. der Grenzverläufe miteinander im Streit liegen.


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

Aus der Zwitschermaschine:



> Wenn ihr mal einem RICHTIGEN BW General über [die] #Kharkiv Offensive zuhören wollt, der auch in den letzen Tagen in der Ukraine  war, dieses neue Video.
> „Das war die erfolgreichste Offensive seit den USA 1991 im Irak“
> BW Brigade General Dr. Christian Freuding






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPSh-g-wdT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da wir ja dann  schön an einem Markt mit knapper Ressource hängen, stimmt das nicht ganz. Flüssiggas geht dahin, wo der Preis am besten ist und dadurch entstehen die hohen Preise.
> Im Moment kaufen wir den Markt auf, wodurch viele andere Länder finanziell Probleme  bekommen und dankbar russisches Flüssiggas kaufen.
> Wir verteuern für uns selber wichtige Rohstoffe und machen Teile unserer Wirtschaft unrentabel.
> 
> ...


Das ist aber nur eine Ausnahmesituation, und Gaspreis hab ich vor paar Tagen gesehen ist schon ein Tickn gesunken vermutlich als Reaktion auf die positive Wendung des Ukrainekrieges. Nicht dass ich die Inflation runterrede, mein Cheff bekam letzte Woche seine Gasrechnung, der gewohne Betrag + 300% oben drauf als Vorrauszahlung und Zahlungstermin sofort. Als Privater bekommt er Null Hilfe, aber zahlen wird er trotzdem nicht weil er da schon nen Haken hat meint er. 

Auch magst du recht mit Russland haben, Putin ist es gelungen die Volkswirtschaft imun gg Sanktionen zu machen, ich finde das sogar gut für die russischen Menschen. Was hörte man noch für Zahlen zu Ende des Jahres ? Wachstumseinbrüche von minus 15%, jetzt ist die Rede von einem Rückgang von gerade nur noch 4% real. Die Sanktionen sind eben nicht im vollen Ausmaß und da muss noch mehr. 

Aber, und jetzt kommts: Dank der Kapitalflucht und dem Einfrieren der russischen Reserven so wie dem Privateigentum vieler reicher Russen, den Sanktionen, und einer künftigen Stabilisierung des Gaspreises und vorallen den Kriegskosten ist sich eine gefühlte Mehrheit darüber einig dass Russland kein Geld mehr haben wird um den Krieg länger zu kämpfen als Frühling 2023, eher brechen sie davor ein. Die Zuwendung nach Asien ist als großer Rückschritt in jeder Hinsicht zu betrachten und kommt nicht im Entferntesten einer Rettung der russischen Wirtschaft gleich.

Für mich immernoch unglaublich dass in diesem Land ein Mensch so viel entscheiden darf, das führt dann eben zu so einem Ergebnis.


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur eine Ausnahmesituation, und Gaspreis hab ich vor paar Tagen gesehen ist schon ein Tickn gesunken vermutlich als Reaktion auf die positive Wendung des Ukrainekrieges.


ich weiss nicht, ob es hier schon war - aber vielleicht wirds zeit auch die gemüter in sachen gaskrise etwas runter zu fahren.









						Goldman Sachs: Europa dürfte den Gaskrieg gewonnen haben
					

Der Preis für Gas könnte sich diesen Winter halbieren, schätzt die US-Bank in einer neuen Analyse. Denn die Versorgungsprobleme Europas seien „erfolgreich gelöst“ worden. Fällt der Gaspreis am Ende des ersten Quartals 2023 unter die magische 100 Euro Marke?




					industriemagazin.at


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

Das hier finde ich schon so peinlich dass amüsant: 









						Ukraine-Krieg: «Wer nicht kämpft, wird hingerichtet» – Russland rekrutiert Häftlinge für den Krieg
					

Die russischen Truppen erleiden massive Verluste, es fehlt an Nachschub. Jetzt zeigt ein Video, wie ein Vertrauter Putins im Gefängnis Soldaten rekrutiert.




					www.20min.ch


----------



## Tschetan (17. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat zwar nur am Rand was mit der Ukraine zu tun, aber da es auch mit das Ergebnis des Krieges in der Ukraine ist, da es Russland Handlungsfähigkeit an anderen Krisenherden schwächt, poste ich es mal auch hier rein.
> 
> Scheinbar sind nun auch schwere Kämpfe zwischen den beiden CSTO Mitgliedern Tadschikistan und Kirgisistan ausgebrochen, nachdem es ja vor ein paar Tagen erst wieder zu schweren Zusammenstößen zwischen dem CSTO Mitglied Armenien und dem von der Türkei unterstützten Aserbaidschan gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Ja, ist schon komisch, wie da jetzt überall Unruhe entsteht, wobei vieles seit dem Rnde der SU läuft.
Hängt damit zusammen, das die meisten Staaten nie existierten und Grenzen nur aus wirtschaftlichen und verwaltungstecbnischen Gründen in der SU gezogen wurden.
Gleichzeitig haben viele in der Region Interessen.
Erdofanm träumt vom Großtürckischen Reich, andere wollen die Euradische Union schwächen , verhindern.
Im Moment scheint auch der Iran, sofern Armenischer Seite einzusteigen.

Alles im Windschatten des Ukrainekonflikts, bzw um weitere Fronten " aufzumachen".
Am liebsten jagten die Ukrainer eine 2.Front in Georgien.
Alles sehr brenzlig.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst das wir die Gasmenge selber produzieren können, die wir exportiert haben?
> Wie kommst du denn darauf?


In dem ich richtige und seriöse Medien lese, oder das anschaue was zuständige Behörden selber veröffentlichen!
Im übrigen importieren wir Gas und exportieren es nicht!









						Wie groß sind die Erdgas-Vorkommen in Deutschland?
					

Die aktuellen Zahlen zum Potenzial (Ressourcen und Reserven) der unterschiedlichen Erdgaslagerstätten in Deutschland hat die Bundesanstalt für Geowissenschaften und Rohstoffe (BGR) in ihrer Energiestudie 2013 veröffentlicht:Konventionelle Lagerstätten:- Reserven: 123 Mrd m³- Ressourcen: 20 Mrd...




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				











						Fracking von Gas in Deutschland als Alternative? | DW | 22.06.2022
					

In Deutschland bleiben große Gasvorkommen bislang ungenutzt. Die Regierungspartei FDP will deshalb das bisher verbotene Fracking auf den Prüfstand stellen. Ein DW-Gespräch über Risiken und Chancen von Fracking.




					www.dw.com
				











						Erdgasreserven und Potenziale in Deutschland
					






					www.bveg.de
				








						Expertenkommission Fracking: Bericht
					






					expkom-fracking-whg.de
				





			https://expkom-fracking-whg.de/lw_resource/datapool/systemfiles/elements/files/C5D4DD128BEF7FDBE0537E695E86475A/live/document/Bericht_ExpertenkommissionFracking_2021.pdf
		


Wir kommen mit den Potentialen, wenn sie nur zu 50% ausgebeutet werden 6-7 Jahre weit, wenn man dann noch berechnet, das wir 50% unsere Gases aus Norwegen und den Niederlanden beziehen reicht es weit mehr als ein Jahrzehnt oder 2 um damit völlig unabhängig von Russland und oder LNG über die Runden zu kommen.
Das passt nicht in das Putler Narrativ, oder Dein Abhängigkeits Narrativ.
Russisches Gas ist so oder so Geschichte in Deutschland.


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch magst du recht mit Russland haben, Putin ist es gelungen die Volkswirtschaft imun gg Sanktionen zu machen, ich finde das sogar gut für die russischen Menschen. Was hörte man noch für Zahlen zu Ende des Jahres ? Wachstumseinbrüche von minus 15%, jetzt ist die Rede von einem Rückgang von gerade nur noch 4% real. Die Sanktionen sind eben nicht im vollen Ausmaß und da muss noch mehr.


Ich würde da mit solchen Beurteilungen den Ball flach halten.. Das sind alles Zahlen der Russen, wo man absichtlich wichtige wirtschaftliche Werte einfach mal nicht nennt.









						Was über den Zustand der russischen Wirtschaft bekannt ist
					

Seit Beginn der westlichen Sanktionen gibt sich der Kreml betont gelassen, was die Folgen für Russland angeht. Gleichzeitig halten die Machthaber entscheidende Wirtschaftsdaten zurück. Von D. Landmesser.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Tschetan (17. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das hier finde ich schon so peinlich dass amüsant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich verstanden habe sollen sie sich zu einem halben Jahr bei den Wagners verpflichten und sind danach frei.

Es wurden Ihnen 3 Punkte gesagt die Sie beachten sollen.
1.kein Rückzug
2. Keine Plünderungen
3. Keine Vergewaltigungen

Sie sollen als Sturmtruppen eingesetzt werden.
 Bei Tod erhalten sie ein Ehrengrab, als " Helden".

Es wurde gesagt, das wer dies kritisch sieht, seine Kinder schicken soll. Dima sieht da ein Potential von 20k.
Kadyrow hat die Regionen zur " Selbstmobilisierung " aufgefordert, was bei 1000 pro Region, ungefähr 85k Kämpfer bedeuten würde.

Ab Frühjahr wären sie einsetzbar.

Sind so Infos auf Russenseiten.
Sie wollen unbedingt eine Mobilisierung verhindern.

Ab 12.20min.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yzb-fv0WZJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Don-71 schrieb:


> In dem ich richtige und seriöse Medien lese, oder das anschaue was zuständige Behörden selber veröffentlichen!
> Im übrigen importieren wir Gas und exportieren es nicht!



Sicher Lieber Don, importieren wir Gas. Ich entschuldige mich mehrmals dafür!
Du solltest aber etwas tiefer lesen.
Vergleiche bitte die Menge der Ressourcen, mit den Jahresverbrauch unseres Landes.









						Erdgasverbrauch in Deutschland bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Erdgasverbrauch in Deutschland ist auf einem hohem Niveau.




					de.statista.com
				




Wie lange reichen sie?

Es geht auch nicht unbedingt um den Verbrauch und wie wir ihn stillen, sondern um die Höhe des Preises,  um Wettbewerbsfähig zu sein, oder Produkte erschwinglich herzustellen.

Wir bauen gerade knapp 40 Einfamilienhäuser und wissen nicht,  ob wir das überhaupt schaffen, weil viele Hersteller die Produktion einstellen, bzw enorm im Preis steigen, oder Kunden keine Finanzierung erhalten.
Die Auswirkungen sehen wir im Moment noch nicht richtig, aber das betrifft haufenweise Bereiche unserer Wirtschaft.
Hotellerie,  Gastronomie, Veranstaltungsbranche, Bauindustrie, Einzelhandel und und und.
Für mich ist das alles Wahnsinn.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich würde da mit solchen Beurteilungen den Ball flach halten.. Das sind alles Zahlen der Russen, wo man absichtlich wichtige wirtschaftliche Werte einfach mal nicht nennt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lese nichtmal russische Zahlen und würde niemals russische Quellen verwenden. Da kann man ja auch gleich Bingo spielen gehe kommt aufs selbe hinaus lol

Russland hat die Sanktionen "anscheinend" besser vertragen als erwarter, was aber an den Sanktionen liegt und einigen anderen Faktoren, und leider der Tatsache dass die EU und Dland uneinst darüber sind effektivere Maßnahmen zu erwägen. Habe aber auch gelesen dass man ein neues Sanktionspaket vorbereitet vlt weiß hier jemand dazu mehr.


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Russland hat die Sanktionen "anscheinend" besser vertragen als erwarter, was aber an den Sanktionen liegt und einigen anderen Faktoren,


Du liest nicht bzw verstehst nicht, was ich schreibe. Deine Beurteilung ist schlicht unbegründet, weil es keine Daten gibt, die das bestätigen. Und wenn es die irgendwo gibt, dann fehlen die wirklich essentiellen Bestandteile für eine korrekte Beurteilung, weil man diese seitens Russland unter Verschluss hält. 

Wenn du das verstehen willst, dann lies den von mir verlinkten Beitrag in meine letzten Antwort.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für mich ist das alles Wahnsinn.


Für mich sind verbrecherische, völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege, dokumentierte Kriegsverbrechen wie Folter, Vergewaltigungen, Hinrichtungen und vorsätzliches zerstören von ziviler Infrastruktur, öffentliche Ankündigung der Auslöschung einer Nation plus Annexion eines anderen Staatsgebietes etc. WAHNSINN!


----------



## JePe (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)



Sachen gibt´s. Ich selbst komme auch aus dem "Ostblock" a. k. a. DDR. Und da hatten wir so einen running gag: wenn man uns gefragt hat, wo wir am liebsten leben wuerden, haben wir geantwortet - in der DDR ... aber die, die in der Zeitung steht. Das war naemlich ungefaehr die DDR, die Du hier gerade gemalt hast. Ein Arbeiter und Bauern-Paradies. Was macht es schon, dass das Paradies buchstaeblich begrenzt und das von Dir als Gemeinschaft bezeichnete in Wahrheit ein vom Staat aufoktruiertes Kollektiv war? Das die Kinderbetreuung nicht zuletzt den Zweck hatte, Mutter und Vater uneingeschraenkt in der Volkswirtschaft einsetzen und als Nebeneffekt ueber den vollstaendigen Tag hinweg die Kinder indoktrinieren zu koennen? Warst Du mal in Bitterfeld? Wenn Du da nichts gerochen hast, solltest Du mal einen HNO-Arzt konsultieren. Oder Eltern fragen, deren Saeuglinge von der Uebersterblichkeit in der Region betroffen waren oder mit Missbildungen zur Welt  kamen. "Militaeruebungen" an Schulen und mit Kindern (!) heisst Du scheinbar auch gut?

Aber hey. "Es war nicht alles schlecht" ist eben ein sehr deutsches Konzept der Geschichtsbetrachtung. Vor allem der Betrachtung der eigenen Geschichte.

Warum sind der DDR eigentlich die Buerger weggelaufen und ist das Land am Ende abgesoffen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> China weiß das sie nach einer Niederlage Russlands,  als nächstes an der Reihe  sind.



Wer ist gleich noch mal wo einmarschiert?


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

Alles verläuft nach Plan! Keine Panik!


Löhne in der Öl- & Gasbranche: - 13% (min.)
Inflation 14 - 17%
geringere Fördermengen
Gazprom streicht Dividenten
Aktie daraufhin -27%
evtl. Steuererhöhungen









						Russische Wirtschaft schlittert planmäßig ins Verderben
					

Russland verliert infolge des Ukraine-Kriegs mittelfristig seine wichtigsten Einnahmequellen.




					www.fr.de


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie lange reichen sie?











						Wie groß sind die Erdgas-Vorkommen in Deutschland?
					

Die aktuellen Zahlen zum Potenzial (Ressourcen und Reserven) der unterschiedlichen Erdgaslagerstätten in Deutschland hat die Bundesanstalt für Geowissenschaften und Rohstoffe (BGR) in ihrer Energiestudie 2013 veröffentlicht:Konventionelle Lagerstätten:- Reserven: 123 Mrd m³- Ressourcen: 20 Mrd...




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				






> Demnach liegt das Potenzial an technisch gewinnbarem Schiefergas in dichten Tongesteinen bei rund 1300 Mrd. m³  (BGR, 2012). Der derzeitige Erdgasverbrauch in Deutschland wird mit rund 90 Mrd. m³ ausgewiesen. Damit könnte Deutschland theoretisch seinen derzeitigen Gasbedarf über ein Jahrzehnt vollständig decken oder realistischer den seit einigen Jahren sinkenden Eigenanteil an heimischem Erdgas stabilisieren und für ca. 100 Jahre aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Tschetan (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie groß sind die Erdgas-Vorkommen in Deutschland?
> 
> 
> Die aktuellen Zahlen zum Potenzial (Ressourcen und Reserven) der unterschiedlichen Erdgaslagerstätten in Deutschland hat die Bundesanstalt für Geowissenschaften und Rohstoffe (BGR) in ihrer Energiestudie 2013 veröffentlicht:Konventionelle Lagerstätten:- Reserven: 123 Mrd m³- Ressourcen: 20 Mrd...
> ...



Sie müssen aber auch wirtschaftlich und technisch abbaubar sein.
Gleichzeitig sind wir kein Land wie Kanada, wo riesige Gebiete vernichtet werden, um Erdgas und Öl zu gewinnen.


Kassalowski schrieb:


> Gazprom streicht Dividenten











						Sanktionsfolgen: Gazprom zahlt Rekorddividende – vor allem in den russischen Staatshaushalt
					

Russland kratzt seine Reserven zusammen: Im Juni wurden Ausschüttungen von Gazprom plötzlich noch gestoppt. Jetzt soll ein Milliardenregen kommen.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Das ist aktuell.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du liest nicht bzw verstehst nicht, was ich schreibe. Deine Beurteilung ist schlicht unbegründet, weil es keine Daten gibt, die das bestätigen. Und wenn es die irgendwo gibt, dann fehlen die wirklich essentiellen Bestandteile für eine korrekte Beurteilung, weil man diese seitens Russland unter Verschluss hält.
> 
> Wenn du das verstehen willst, dann lies den von mir verlinkten Beitrag in meine letzten Antwort.


Ich lese fast alle Links die an mich adressiert sind. Aber dann sage mir doch was du davon hälst, und wieso man unsererseits nun urteilt dass die russische Wirtschaft von Einbrüchen im März bei 35%, auf jetzt nur noch 4% verbucht. 









						Wie wirken sich die Russland-Sanktionen aus?  | MDR.DE
					

Die bisherigen Sanktionen gegen Russland werden in Deutschland immer lauter kritisiert. Einige fordern eine Verschärfung, andere die komplette Rücknahme. Doch wie wirksam sind die Sanktionen bis jetzt eigentlich?




					www.mdr.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig sind wir kein Land wie Kanada, wo riesige Gebiete vernichtet werden, um Erdgas und Öl zu gewinnen.


Ne, das machen wir hier traditionell wegen Kohle. Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen dass wir nicht dasselbe für Öl und Gas tun würden wenns nötig wirtschaftlich lukrativ ist.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie müssen aber auch wirtschaftlich und technisch abbaubar sein.
> Gleichzeitig sind wir kein Land wie Kanada, wo riesige Gebiete vernichtet werden, um Erdgas und Öl zu gewinnen.


Ich habe dir einen Bericht gepostet, von einer Umwelt-Experten-Kommission, eingesetzt vom Bundestag, mit einem Bericht von 2021.
Weißt du es spielen sich sehr wichtige Dinge auch abseits von RT und russischen Staatsmedien/Propaganda ab.
Das ist hier kein russisches Wünsch dir was, sondern die Realität!


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ne, das machen wir hier traditionell wegen Kohle. Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen dass wir nicht dasselbe für Öl und Gas tun würden wenns nötig wirtschaftlich lukrativ ist.


Ist doch Blödsinn, lest doch einfach den Bericht der vom Bundestag eingesetzten Kommission und wer ganz transparent daran beteiligt war.
Ich kann die Laier nicht mehr hören, hier wird mit Argumenten vor 15-20 JAhren argumentiert, die längst widerlegt sind, weil sich das ganze extrem technisch weiterentwickelt hat.
Ist man früher mit Chemikalien dranngegangen, funktioniert es heute mit "Spüli".
Und für Geothermie wird es doch in Deutschland sowieso gemacht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist doch Blödsinn, lest doch einfach den Bericht der vom Bundestag


Weißt du, wenn deine ganze Familie (einschließlich mir) seit Generatioenen fast ausschließlich aus Berg- und Hüttenleuten bestanden hat und es die letzten >100 Jahre erfahren hat wie die Realität aussieht, dann kannste dir irgendwelche Berichte in die Haare schmieren die irgendwas anderes behaupten. 

Die können ja schlecht schreiben "klar sind wir eingefahren und haben Kohle geschürft wie die Blöden auch wenn die Dörfer obendrüber reihenweise zusammengeklappt sind wegen Grubensenkungen (und Arbeiter wegen Staublungen)... bis das Zeug aus Brasilien zu importieren halt billiger war dann haben wir hier zugemacht und uns als Helden der grünen Nation verkauft".
Kommt halt schlecht an.


Wenn der Druck nur hoch genug wird dann werden die tollen neuen Prinzipien fallen. Nur sind wir da noch lange nicht, der Schmerz ist hierzulande noch viel zu klein. Bevor nicht tatsächlich mal die Lichter ne Weile ausgehen rebelliert der Michel gefühlt eher weil die Maß 15 statt 12 € kostet als weil Energie teurer wird.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weißt du, wenn deine ganze Familie (einschließlich mir) seit Generatioenen fast ausschließlich aus Berg- und Hüttenleuten bestanden hat und es die letzten >100 Jahre erfahren hat wie die Realität aussieht, dann kannste dir irgendwelche Berichte in die Haare schmieren die irgendwas anderes behaupten.


Wir sind aber technisch nicht mehr vor 100 Jahren, nicht mal mehr vor 20 Jahren und ganz ehrlich, warum gibt es denn dann überhaupt Experten, die Politiker beraten und hier ausschließlich und nur Umweltexperten für Geologie,  und warum bist DU nicht in dieser Kommission, wenn du anscheinend den völligen Durchblick hast?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. September 2022)

Ich habe nicht den völligen Durchblick, aber ich kenne die Realität (auch auf dem technischen Stand von jetzt).
Dass solche Leute die direkt vor Ort sind/waren in irgendwelchen Expertenkommissionen nur selten vorkommen (branchenunabhängig) und daher von den ganzen Theorieexperten nicht selten mindestens fragwürdige Papiere erstellt werden ist ein bekanntes und generelles Problem - und sicher kein Thema für einen Ukrainethread.


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

Herr Winkelsdorf ist seit gestern scheinbar wieder in höchstform, die 3 letzten Tweets sind einfach klasse.








						Latest Twitter Threads by @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App
					

Read the latest Twitter threads from @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App!




					threadreaderapp.com
				












						Thread by @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App
					

@winkelsdorf: die in den befreiten Gebieten der Ukraine gefundenen "Folterkeller" erlauben Rückschlüsse auf massive Probleme russischer Truppen mit Guerilla-Kämpfern Dass hier bereits strukturell in kleineren Städte...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				





> Der extrem hohe Bedarf an Folterverhören ist derart atypisch, dass er Rückschlüsse auf extrem hohe Probleme erlaubt - die bei uns im Westen aber nur sehr wenig thematisiert werden und in der Debatte bisher zu kurz kommen.





> Man kann mit Fug und Recht annehmen, dass in den besetzten Gebieten ein recht handfester Partisanenkrieg gegen die Besatzungstruppen stattfindet und von weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung getragen wird - und die Russen in die Verzweiflung treiben dürfte



auch mal "nice" to know:



> Clearly enough has been sent to support succesful defensive & now counteroffensive ops. Close to 1.1 Mt by early SEP of which ammo is a large chunk (~5000 t a day) with 3 to 14 flights a day as well as rail & road, with different mixes at the other hubs in [Poland]











						Thread by @FHeisbourg on Thread Reader App
					

@FHeisbourg: 🇺🇦 trip @Strategic_Ark Thread 🧵 number 3 focussing on Western aid via 🇵🇱. During our stay we spent some time at the main military aid hub operned on 27 FEB (location not disclosed here; I'll...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und für Geothermie wird es doch in Deutschland sowieso gemacht!


Dazu muss man sagen, dass auch die Geothermie ne Menge Gegner hat und wir bei weitem nicht alle Potenziale nutzen die wir da haben.

Aber wir müssen auch mal über die Klimabilanz von Erdgas reden, scheinbar haut es bei der Förderung jede Menge Methan in die Atmosphäre das wir in den gängigen Angaben nicht einrechnen.
Das ist ungünstig.


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

Diese ganze Gasdiskussion kocht doch nur so hoch, weil wir wieder besseren Wissens zu Junkies wurden und nun unser Dealer uns den Stoff vorenthält, weil wir uns gegen seine kriminellen Machenschaften stellen. Da macht es null Sinn sich einen neuen Dealer zu suchen oder auf so etwas wie nationales Methadon umzustellen. Wir müssen schlicht aus der Sucht raus. Dafür hatten wir relativ viel Zeit. Aber die letzten 20 Jahre wurden verschwendet, weil der nächste billige Schuss so viel einfacher zu bekommen war als sich zu verändern. Doch jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt für den Entzug da!

Ich halte es für Grundweg falsch sich nun hinzustellen und zu sagen, dass man ja nur noch einmal über NS1 oder NS2 am Stoff schnüffeln will, aber dann ist Ende! Das ist wie die X-te letzte Kippe und spielt nur dem Dealer in die Hand. Von einer Sucht weg zu kommen, das ist nicht einfach. Das kann ich ohne zu lügen bezeugen. Damit das aber klappt, da muss man vollends durchdringen, dass man Süchtiger ist. Das sehe ich hier bei einigen Diskussionsteilnehmern nicht, wenn man z.B. ankommt und sagt, dass man ja nur in die eigene Erde bohren muss.

Und um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen: Wenn wir nicht damit weitesgehend aufhören fossile Energieträger in die Atmosphäre zu blasen, dann werden wir diesen Planeten zumindest für viele Lebewesen - wenn nicht gar für uns selbst - unbewohnbar machen. Dann erübrigt sich das ganze Gelaber über Kosten für Privathaushalte oder die Wirtschaft. Aus diesem Grunde finde ich es auch so absurd, dass einem unter die Nase gehalten wird, dass wir ja so dumm sind, weil dann das russische Gas halt nach China oder andere Orte geht. Der Punkt ist doch: Dieses Gas darf im Idealfall nicht mal mehr gefördert werden!

Im Grunde genommen muss man Putin für diesen Irrsinn dankbar sein, denn plakativer kann man uns nicht zeigen, dass wir Junkies sind. Fragt sich nur, ob die Bevölkerung das rafft und sich dem Entzug nicht verweigert?


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

@Tekkla

Bei aller Liebe für die Klimabilanz, können wir aber nicht unsere Industrie und damit unseren Wohlstand demobilisieren, das wäre *verrückt*.
Ich bin jederzeit dafür zu haben die Erneuerbaren schnellst möglich (weiter) auszubauen, aber eine ganze Menge Industriezweige werden noch mind. ein Jahrzehnt am Gas hängen, bis die Wasserstofftechnologie *flächenddeckend* so eingeführt ist (Kreislaufwirtschaft), dass das nachhaltig funktioniert.
Und für dieses Jahrzehnt brauchen wir halt immer noch Gas, da helfen auch keine Abhängigkeitsvokabeln und ich halte es für einmal heuchlerisch und auch gleichzeitig weitgehenst für dumm, wenn wir nicht wenigstens Teile unserer eigenen Resourcen dafür einsetzen.
Wenn wir hier z.B. selber Fracken legen deutsche Gesetze die Rahmenbedingungen und Umweltstandards fest, anstatt das zu aller erst und ausschließlich outzusourcen, damit man dann wieder Sonntagsreden halten kann.
Jeder der sich einigermaßen damit beschäftigt, weis das wir davon loskommen müssen, aber nicht auf Kosten unserer Industrie und unseren Wohstandes.


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder der sich einigermaßen damit beschäftigt, weis das wir davon loskommen müssen, aber nicht auf Kosten unserer Industrie und unseren Wohstandes.


Und genau das ist die Fehleinschätzung. Denn jeder, der sich damit richtig beschäftigt, weiß, dass es ohne einen gewissen Verzicht nicht gehen wird. Und ja, mit Verzicht ist "auf Kosten von Industrie und Wohlstand" gemeint, was aber nicht totale Verarmung und Ruinenfelder einst glanzvoller Städte bedeutet. Und nein, es ist nicht egal, weil dann ja wer anderes die Klimaschweinerei anstatt uns verursacht. Die Chinesen z.B. vertrocknen und  saufen über die Jahre genauso ab wie wir.

Dieser sinnlose putinsche Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine, unsere Sanktionen darauf und die Vertragsbrüche der Kremlinge als Reaktion zeigen uns auf, dass wir wegen einer seit vielen Jahrzehnten verfehlten Industriepolitk ohne fossiles Gas so richtig am Arsch sind, ja. Da aber jetzt durch Fracking für ein oder zwei Dekaden den Druck aus dem Kessel zu nehmen, damit sich viele wieder in Sicherheit wiegen und sich zurücklehnen zu können, halte ich für grundlegend falsch. Dann stehen wir am Ende wieder genau da, wo wir jetzt sind. Vielleicht sogar so verrückt, dass in 20 Jahren die Russen wieder liebe Freunde und verlässliche Lieferanten billigen Gases sind? Niemals! Das gilt es jetzt und nachhaltig zu ändern!


----------



## chill_eule (17. September 2022)

Kehrt ihr bitte mal langsam wieder zum Thema zurück?


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

IN Kherson angeblich, vs. Partisanen.



> Intense gunfire was heard recently in central Kherson, the Russians claim a counter-terrorist operation was conducted.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571210067860459525

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eine weitere geste des guten willens. holy moly.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571224305496719367

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2022)

Der ehemalige Mitarbeiter des US-Außenministeriums Christian Whiton teilte im US-Sender Fox Business mit, ...

*"die USA und Großbritannien wollten nicht, dass die Ukraine sich mit Russland einigt, in der Hoffnung, den Konflikt zu verlängern und Russland zu schwächen."*

Er führte weiter aus ...

*"Die Ukraine kann Verhandlungen mit Russland aufnehmen und das Blutvergießen beenden. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob erstens die USA und zweitens London das wollen. Ich denke, sie sehen in der Fortsetzung des Konflikts eine große Chance, Russland ausbluten zu lassen. Es interessiert keinen, wie viele 18- und 19-Jährige dabei noch sterben."*

Außerdem ist Whiton überzeugt davon, dass ...

*"die Ukraine einige Gebiete aufgeben könnte, bspw. ethnisch russischsprachige, russischsprachige Gebiete, deren Weltanschauung sich von den Gebieten näher am Zentrum und im Westen des Landes unterscheidet".*

Der Mann könnte Recht haben, denn die Ereignisse sprechen ganz dafür.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85UDIIrKYN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (17. September 2022)

Das ist ein reiner Meinungsbeitrag.

Der hat noch mehr "tolle" Meinungen.








						Christian Whiton
					

Browse stories from Christian Whiton




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kassalowski (17. September 2022)

... wie meinen?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der ehemalige Miarbeiter des US-Außenministeriums Christian Whiton teilte im US-Sender Fox Business mit, ...



Donald Trumps ehemaliger Senior Advicor äußert etwas, was natürlich die Biden Administration in einem äußert kriegstreiberischen Licht darstehen lässt...

Ok, braucht man also erst gar nicht weiter lesen, da man davon ausgehen kann das es sowieso nur populistischer, oder gar erlogener Mist ist, wie das Meiste, was aus der (ehemaligen) bubble um Trump kommt.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)*"Ich denke, sie sehen in der Fortsetzung des Konflikts eine große Chance, Russland ausbluten zu lassen. Es interessiert keinen, wie viele 18- und 19-Jährige dabei noch sterben."*(...)



Haetten 18- und 19-jaehrigen russische Soldaten die Ukraine nicht ueberfallen, wuerden sie auch nicht in der Ukraine sterben. Die ganz einfache Loesung - die Dir aber irgendwie nie in den Sinn kommen will - lautet also: Russen raus aus der Ukraine. Diese Entscheidung wird aber nicht im Weissen Haus oder der Downing Street getroffen, sondern im Kreml. Oder eben nicht.



brooker schrieb:


> (...)*"die Ukraine einige Gebiete aufgeben könnte, bspw. ethnisch russischsprachige, russischsprachige Gebiete, deren Weltanschauung sich von den Gebieten näher am Zentrum und im Westen des Landes unterscheidet".*(...)



Warum essen Affen die Banane mitsamt der Schale? Richtig, weil sie es koennen. Natuerlich koennte die Ukraine Teile ihres Staatsgebietes an Russland abtreten. Oder Russland Koenigsberg an Deutschland. Oder Du mir die Haelfte Deines Gehaltes. Die viel wichtigere Frage lautet doch - warum sollte irgendetwas davon passieren? Nur, weil es moeglich ist?

Man muss schon sehr verbogen denken, um daran etwas logisches zu entdecken.


----------



## brooker (17. September 2022)

... tja, wie auch immer. Das hat ein ehemaliger Beamter im US-Fernsehen geäußert. Und interessant ist, der bekommt für seine Aussage in den USA wwit weniger Gegenwind, wie hier in 5 Minuten! Man stelle sich die Frage warum.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2022)

... also trittst Du mir nicht Die Haelfte Deines Gehaltes ab?

Man stelle sich die Frage warum.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... tja, wie auch immer. Das hat ein ehemaliger Beamter im US-Fernsehen geäußert. Und interessant ist, der bekommt für seine Aussage in den USA wwit weniger Gegenwind, wie hier in 5 Minuten! Man stelle sich die Frage warum.


Ja warum nur, vielleicht weil er keine Probleme damit hatte für einen Mann (Trump) zu arbeiten, welcher einen Haufen streng geheimer Dokumente bei sich Zuhause gehortet hatte und fast, um an der Macht zu bleiben, das Capitol von seiner Fanbase hätte, ohne Reaktion darauf, stürmen lassen.

Ja warum wird diesen Mann nur nichts geglaubt...
Mal ganz zu schweigen davon das er sowieso auch recht regelmäßig bei FOX zu Gast ist, die irgendwo auf Bild Niveau rumkrebsen und kein Problem damit haben, jeden noch so rechtspopulistischen Mist zu senden, wenn er gerade in ihre Antidemokratenhetze reinpasst...


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2022)

​


brooker schrieb:


> ... tja, wie auch immer. Das hat ein ehemaliger Beamter im US-Fernsehen geäußert. Und interessant ist, der bekommt für seine Aussage in den USA wwit weniger Gegenwind, wie hier in 5 Minuten! Man stelle sich die Frage warum.


Und das mit dem Gegenwind weißt du woher?
Belege?
Umfrageergebnisse?
Fakten?

Nur Trumpisten und Tucker Carlson anbetende  Minderbegabte dürften solche Aussage goutieren!

Aber du hast es ja mit Behauptungen, wie man unschwer die letzten 24 Stunden lesen konnte, wo die DDR, zum Paradies verklärt wurde, anstatt die Fakten zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, Überwachungsstaat, Unterdrückungsstaat, Braunkohleglocken überall, völlig zerfallene Infrastruktur, zerfallene Innenstädte, Mangelwirtschaft an jeder Ecke, mangelnde Medikamente für die Bevölkerung, was selbst den Enkel des Staatsratsvorsitzenden das Leben gekostet hat etc. etc. etc.
Aber Hauptsache man lebt in einer verklärten Vergangenheit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> *"die USA und Großbritannien wollten nicht, dass die Ukraine sich mit Russland einigt, in der Hoffnung, den Konflikt zu verlängern und Russland zu schwächen."*


Also wenn man mal genauer darüber nach denkt, hat london derzeit ganz andere probleme und die wären sicherlich auch ganz froh, wenn der krieg aufhören und sich alles wieder etwas normalisieren würde.
Mal ganz davon ab, wieso hackst du in der sache auf den USA, GB usw. herum? So wie ich das sehe ist derzeit moskau der größte waffen-lieferant der ukraine. Du müßtest also die ins fadenkreuz nehmen.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. September 2022)

Es klingt etwas abstrakt aber ein hypotetischer Deal und die Beendigung des Krieges zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wäre für die Ukraine sehr negativ. 

Jetzt wo man sich mit Blut und Leid eine realtistische Chance auf einen Sieg und somit beste Verhandlungsposition am runden Tisch erkämpft hat, käm die Ukrainer zu einem schnlechten Deal mit Moskau zu zwingen einer Katastrophe gleich. Nur angenommen jemand kippt Putin was in Caffe, und die Russen kommen und nach Entfernen Putins sagen dass sie einen Frieden wollen und bereit wären ihre eingefrorenen 300 Mrd USD als Reperation anzubieten, dazu ukrainisch-östliches Gebiet erhielten, die Sanktionen gestoppt würden und ihnen die Aussicht auf Nords 2 gewährt wär, würde bedeuten dass man die Ukrainer um ihren Sieg verarscht was große Auswirkungen auf ganz Osteuropa hätte. 

Das stammt nicht von mir aber so lange es für die Russen schlecht läuft und sie diesen Krieg ohnehin nicht mehr gewinnen können komme was wolle, neige ich auch dazu jeden Yankee im US Stab und sonstige Hardliner in der Unterstützung schwerer Waffen förmlich blind zu unterstützen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2022)

Scheinbar erhält die Ukraine bald 18 der neuen von Krauss-Maffei Wegeman produzierten RCH-155 Artilleriegeschütze auf Boxerfahrwerk:









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Die Ukraine bekommt bessere deutsche Artillerie
					

Die Bundesregierung hat der Ukraine den Kauf  von 18 Haubitzen des Typs RCH 155 genehmigt. Sie sind noch moderner als die Panzerhaubitze 2000.




					www.faz.net
				




Besonders auszeichnen tut die RCH-155, gegenüber der PzH 2000, dass das Artilleriesystem weitestgehend automatisiert ist und mit 2 Mann Besatzung auskommt, sowie auch aus der fahrt in der lage ist auf Ziele zu feuern und dafür nicht anhalten muss. Außerdem erwähnenswert ist es wohl noch, dass sie zur Selbstverteidigung im Nahbereich mit einer Hunter-Killer-Fähigkeit ausgestattet ist, wodurch der aktuelle Feuerauftrag und Zielsuche für das nächste Ziel zeitgleich durchgeführt werden können.

Die Hunter-Killer-Fähigkeit ist für Artilleriesysteme bis dato eigentlich ehr noch eine unübliche Fähigkeit und findet man bisher sonst verbaut in moderneren Schützenpanzern und Kampfpanzern.

Die Kanone ist ansonsten die selbe 155mm / L52, wie auf der PzH 2000 auch verbaut wurde.

Kurz um, mit der RCH-155 erhählt die Ukraine eines der momentan so ziemlich modernsten Artilleriesysteme, welche man erwerben kann.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2022)

Gehört aufgrund der Liefersituation (wahrscheinlich nach dem Krieg) eher in den Militärthread.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

__





						Ukraine:  Alles stand bereits im Plan der «Rand Corp.» - Schweizer Standpunkt
					

von Manlio Dinucci* (28. März 2022) Wenn man sich ein bisschen Abstand von sehr beunruhigenden Ereignissen gönnt, ist der Krieg in der Ukraine keine russische Initiative, auch wenn Russland die Initiative der Kämpfe ergriffen hat, indem es die ukrainischen Streitkräfte umgangen hat, die sich auf...




					www.schweizer-standpunkt.ch
				




Hier eine Ergänzung zu Booker.
Es ist einfach naiv zu denken, das keine Strategien und Pläne geschmiedet werden, um die eigene Politik umzusetzten.
Rand hat im Prinzip die Blaupause geliefert


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ist klar,
der Putler hatte ja so gar keinen Plan mit seinem historischen Essay, das die Ukraine kein Staat ist und keine Daseinsberechtigung hat, inklusive dem Volk, das alles Klein-Russen sind, dem Putler Untertan!
Was ist schon die Ukraine?!
Wen willst du eigentkich hier verarschen?


----------



## behemoth85 (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebenso wundert es aber auch keinen. Dachtest du etwa die Amis werden dabei zuschauen wie die Deutsch-Russische Freundschaft sie aus dem Kontinent verdrängt in welchen sie Unmengen an Kraft und Geld investierten, und 80 Jahre Schutzmacht und Frieden stellen welche es Europa das Prevllieg erlaubte am Militär hunderte und tausende Milliarden zu sparen ? Naiv.

Die transatlantischen Beziehungen sind in erster Linie ein geostrategisches Geschäftsmodell Washingtons. Der Artikel in deinem Link beschreibt ledeglich das wie, und wo, die US Vormachtsstellung auf unserem Kontinent verteidigt wird. Verwunderlich ist es aber kaum, war doch eh nur ne Frage der Zeit und jetzt kristallisiert sich eben heraus wer in dieser Welt an den längeren Hebeln sitzt. Ich finde wir in Europa können uns da noch sehr glücklich schätzen dass andere unsere Dreckswäche waschen, und rate mal welches Land sich da aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat und sich am Stören dieser Ordnung beteiligt hat, genau und jetzt zahlen wir alle für Previllegien die gerade eben noch praktisch for free waren.

Ich würde mal sagen dass dieser Dropps gelutscht ist, und das mit einem Fingerschnipps


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Herr Winkelsdorf ist seit gestern scheinbar wieder in höchstform, die 3 letzten Tweets sind einfach klasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... wie meinen?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja warum nur, vielleicht weil er keine Probleme damit hatte für einen Mann (Trump) zu arbeiten, welcher einen Haufen streng geheimer Dokumente bei sich Zuhause gehortet hatte und fast, um an der Macht zu bleiben, das Capitol von seiner Fanbase hätte, ohne Reaktion darauf, stürmen lassen.
> 
> Ja warum wird diesen Mann nur nichts geglaubt...
> Mal ganz zu schweigen davon das er sowieso auch recht regelmäßig bei FOX zu Gast ist, die irgendwo auf Bild Niveau rumkrebsen und kein Problem damit haben, jeden noch so rechtspopulistischen Mist zu senden, wenn er gerade in ihre Antidemokratenhetze reinpasst...


Was ein Quatsch! Als wenn jeder der in irgendeiner Art und Weise für die Regierung unter Trump von dem was er gemacht oder geplant hatte involviert war bzw. es zun 100% unterstützt hat. Das hier so zu argumentieren ist mal wieder der ganz platte Versuch einen Menschen mit einer anderen Meinung zu diskreditieren!

Und die Behauptung, ihm hört niemand zu ist ebenfalls Quatsch. Der Sender bindet Millionen. Und nochmals, die Aussage von ihm wird durch das Millionen Publikum nicht in Frage gestellt. Ja, ja, ich weiss was da gleich kommt: "... das sind die dummen der Amerikanen usw. ...".


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch! Als wenn jeder der in irgendeiner Art und Weise für die Regierung unter Trump von dem was er gemacht oder geplant hatte involviert war bzw. es zun 100% unterstützt hat. Das hier so zu argumentieren ist mal wieder der ganz platte Versuch einen Menschen mit einer anderen Meinung zu diskreditieren!


Kein Quatsch. Keine Deskreditierung. Fakt! Fox News ist das Sprachrohr der Ultrarechten wie -konservativen in den USA. Die sind der Haus- und Hofsender von Trump - noch immer! Dieser Sender arbeitet aktiv an einer Unterstützung für eine neue (Lügen)Präsidentschaft Trumps. Alles, aber auch wirklich alles, was die senden soll und muss mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis und Abstand betrachtet werden. Wenn dort jemand mit so etwas, was bei uns als Kommentar in Zeitungen oder auch sowas wie den Tagesthemen gekennzeichnet werden muss, um die Ecke kommt, und du das dann als Beleg für die Motive von USA und GB hinstellst, dann mein Lieber, ja dann solltest du dich nicht wundern, dass du hier so viel Gegenwind bekommst.



brooker schrieb:


> Und die Behauptung, ihm hört niemand zu ist ebenfalls Quatsch. Der Sender bindet Millionen. Und nochmals, die Aussage von ihm wird durch das Millionen Publikum nicht in Frage gestellt.


Und genau deswegen macht man auf dem Sender auch alles schlecht und madig oder einfach nur fragwürdig, was irgendwie mit der aktuellen Administration zu tun hat.

Du bist doch so ein aufgeklärter und kritischer Mensch. Ich habe da was für dich.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWACkf8pnE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



B2T! Und verschone uns zukünftig bitte mit Meinungsbeiträgen irgendwelcher Trumpisten. Danke!


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Wenn David Hasselhoff behauptet wegen ihm sei die Mauer gefallen und es laut meiner Aussage wenig Leute in Frage stellen, bedeutet es automatisch er hat recht?

Ist nicht so, als hätte wir hier im Thema auch schon Kritik an dem Vorgehen der Lieferanten geübt, aber wenn man auf Krampf seine Sichtweise pushen muss.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Hier ein interessanter Artikel.
RAND hat noch einen nachgelegt.


In einem scheinbar außergewöhnlichen internen Leak der Denkfabrik RAND Corporation, die unter anderem als Hintermänner der amerikanischen Strategie für die Außen- und Verteidigungspolitik während des Kalten Krieges bekannt war, wird detailliert beschrieben, wie sich die Energiekrise in Europa ausgewirkt hat von den USA geplant.
Das Dokument, das vom Januar stammt, räumt ein, dass die aggressive Außenpolitik der Ukraine vor dem Konflikt Russland dazu zwingen würde, militärische Maßnahmen gegen das Land zu ergreifen. Sein eigentlicher Zweck bestand darin, Europa dazu zu drängen, eine breite Palette von Sanktionen gegen Russland zu verabschieden, Sanktionen, die bereits vorbereitet worden waren.
Kriege sind die Fortsetzung der Politik mit militärischen Mitteln

Wer ist RAND? 

*"Die Denkfabrik der RAND Corporation* , die über eine riesige Belegschaft von 1.850 Mitarbeitern und ein Budget von 350 Millionen US-Dollar verfügt, hat das offizielle Ziel, „Richtlinien und Entscheidungsfindung durch Forschung und Analyse zu verbessern“. Es ist in erster Linie mit dem US-Verteidigungsministerium verbunden und berüchtigt dafür, dass es während des Kalten Krieges Einfluss auf die Entwicklung militärischer und anderer Strategien hatte."










						Shocking document: How the US planned the war and energy crisis in Europe
					

As the first outlet in Europe, Nya Dagbladet can publish what appears to be classified US plans to crush the European economy by means of a war in Ukraine and an induced energy crisis.




					nyadagbladet.se
				




Hier existiert ein Link zur PDF.


„ _Ein Stopp russischer Lieferungen könnte zu einer systematischen Krise führen, die für die deutsche Wirtschaft und indirekt für die Europäische Union insgesamt verheerend wäre_ “, heißt es und glaubt, dass der Schlüssel darin besteht, die europäischen Länder in einen Krieg zu ziehen.

„ _Der einzige Weg, um sicherzustellen, dass Deutschland russische Energielieferungen ablehnt, besteht darin, beide Seiten in den militärischen Konflikt in der Ukraine hineinzuziehen. Unsere fortgesetzten Aktionen in diesem Land werden unweigerlich zu einer militärischen Reaktion Russlands führen. Russland wird dem massiven Druck der ukrainischen Armee auf die Volksrepublik Donezk eindeutig nicht ohne militärische Antwort nachgeben. Damit wäre es möglich, Russland als die aggressive Partei darzustellen und dann das gesamte bereits ausgearbeitete Sanktionspaket umzusetzen_ “.

Grüne Parteien werden Deutschland zwingen, „in die Falle zu tappen“​Die grünen Parteien in Europa werden als besonders leicht zu manipulieren beschrieben, um die Besorgungen des amerikanischen Imperialismus zu erledigen.

„ _Voraussetzung dafür, dass Deutschland in diese Falle tappt, ist die dominante Rolle grüner Parteien und europäischer Ideologien. Die deutsche Umweltbewegung ist eine sehr dogmatische, wenn nicht sogar fanatische Bewegung, die es leicht macht, sie dazu zu bringen, ökonomische Argumente zu ignorieren_ “, schreibt sie unter Berufung auf die derzeitige deutsche Außenministerin Annalena Baerbock und den Klimaminister Robert Habeck , als Beispiele für diese Art von Politikern."


Ist eben alles kein " Hexenwerk", sondern Interessenpolitik.
Das zu verneinen und als " Verschwörungstheorie " ala Klaus Schwab abzutun, ist nicht klug, gerade wenn die Realität solche Pläne bestätigt, oder aber RAND dem russischen Geheimdienst unterstellt ist.
Dieser Krieg war gewollt, geplant und nicht in unserem Interesse.


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Die nächste Sau ähm *Verschwörungstheorie* wird durchs Dorf getrieben und dann auch noch schlecht gemacht!


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Natürlich hat wieder eine Verschwörung Seite, die von 2 Leuten geführt wird einen geheimen Bericht aus den USA, der ohne irgendwelche Alternativszenarien oder Wahrscheinlichkeiten genau die Situation beschreibt, welche ein Großteil der Leser dieser Seite hören möchte und der angeblich im Januar entstanden ist.



> Die Zeitung schreibt immer wieder über Alternativmedizin zur Behandlung von Krebs und verbreitet Impfresistenzen und Verschwörungstheorien [ 9 ] , Informationen über die Risiken der Handystrahlung sowie Klimaskepsis und Kritik an der Umweltpolitik. Weitere wiederkehrende Themen sind der Syrien-Konflikt , Migrationsfragen , Fragen der Meinungsfreiheit , Kritik an der EU , Israel , Überwachung, GVO , Globalismus und die Bonnier-Gruppe .
> 
> Einer der Gründer der Zeitung hatte zuvor eine Position im Vorstand der inzwischen aufgelösten Nationaldemokraten inne.


Quelle

Wie hast du den diese schwedische Nachrichtenseite aufgetan, wurde die wieder in deiner Echokammer geteilt?


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wie hast du den diese schwedische Nachrichtenseite aufgetan, wurde die wieder in deiner Echokammer geteilt?


Das Pamphlet ist gerade der letzte Schrei auf vielen Alternativen-, eh Veschwörungs-Medien, Blogs etc..
Google hilft sofort.


----------



## JePe (18. September 2022)

Ich warte schon (oder besser: immer noch) ungeduldig auf einen Breaking News-Link aus St. Petersburg, der erklaert, wie es den trickreichen amerikanischen Teufeln gelungen ist, nicht nur die poesen Gruenen, sondern auch Schlitzohr Putin so zu manipulieren, dass auch er in diese Falle getappt ist. Denn - ohne Invasion gaeb´s keine Krisen.

An der Stelle nochmals der Hinweis, dass Welterklaerer wie b. und T. noch Stunden vor der russischen Invasion tapfer erklaert haben, alles Gerede von einem bevorstehenden Ueberfall sei russophobe Hysterie.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Natürlich hat wieder eine Verschwörung Seite


Lade dir doch die PDF runter?
Wäre sicher schöner wenn auch der Spiegel solche Artikel bringen würde.

Ich bin nur skeptisch alles immer als " Verschwörungstheorien" abzutun,  gerade wenn sich Ziele und Resultate gleichen.
Politik ist  ein Durchsetzten von Interessen.


JePe schrieb:


> An der Stelle nochmals der Hinweis, dass Welterklaerer wie b. und T. noch Stunden vor der russischen Invasion tapfer erklaert haben, alles Gerede von einem bevorstehenden Ueberfall sei russophobe Hysterie.


Wenn die Republiken nicht angegriffen, oder beschossen werden.









						Evakuierungen: "Die Nerven halten dies nicht mehr aus"
					

Hundertausende Zivilisten werden aus der Ostukraine nach Russland evakuiert. Einige sind dankbar dafür, viele jedoch mit den Nerven am Ende.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## JePe (18. September 2022)

Hast Du Deinen eigenen Link eigentlich gelesen? Sieht nicht so aus. Und warum sollte der SPIEGEL etwas posten, wovon der behauptete Urheber erklaert, es sei Spinnerei? Und wie haben die Amerikaner die Russen nun eigentlich zur Invasion angestiftet?

So viele Fragen, so weinig Antworten. Man koennte auf die Idee kommen Du bist nur hier, um nach Kraeften Unfug zu posten.

On Topic: Verlegt Russland Teile der inlaendischen Luftabwehr in die Ukraine? Waere schon seltsam, wo man doch die NATO-HJorden so fuerchtet. Und eine Materialknappheit gibt es nicht. Sagen b. und T., und die wissen Bescheid.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> On Topic: Verlegt Russland Teile der inlaendischen Luftabwehr in die Ukraine? Waere schon seltsam, wo man doch die NATO-HJorden so fuerchtet. Und eine Materialknappheit gibt es nicht. Sagen b. und T., und die wissen Bescheid.



Wie immer.
Irgendeine Nachricht, von irgendeiner Nachrichtenquelle , wird für real genommen.
Gegebsätzliche Nachrichten,  werden als Fake, oder unseriös eingestuft. 
Das macht es schwierig, wenn nicht Inhslte diskutiert werden. 









						Lieferung des Abwehrraketensystems S-400 geht gut voran: Russischer Gesandter | Weltnachrichten - Germanic Nachrichten
					

Neu-Delhi: Anlässlich des 75. Jahrestages der russisch-indischen diplomatischen Beziehungen sagte der russische Botschafter in Indien, Denis Alipov, dass das Luftverteidigungs-Raketensystem S-400 Triumf gut vorankommt und dem Zeitplan entspricht. „Die Lieferung des Best-of-a-Kind-S-400-Systems...



					germanic.news
				




Scheinbar exportieren sie sogar noch Systeme?


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Republiken nicht angegriffen, oder beschossen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh je. Diese Sache mit den Kriegslügen. Ein Video, zwei Tage vorher aufgenommen, die Ukraine als angeblicher Angreifer und einen Tag später rollen die Panzer der Russen von 3 Seiten auf ukrainisches Staatsgebiet. Das du dich nicht schämst sowas auch noch als Erklärung für den Angriffskrieg zu benutzen. Schimpf und Schande über dich und deinesgleichen. Pfui!


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> https://germanic.news


lol, klickt mal ganz unten auf Kontakt äääh Contact Us. Oder auf Geschäfts... äääh Terms and Conditions.

nichts als ein stumpfer aggregator der bullshit aus der blase sammelt, aufbereitet und dann einen auf "Nespaper" o.ä. macht. Ist dir das nicht selber peinlich?


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Oh je. Diese Sache mit den Kriegslügen. Ein Video, zwei Tage vorher aufgenommen, die Ukraine als angeblicher Angreifer und einen Tag später rollen die Panzer der Russen von 3 Seiten auf ukrainisches Staatsgebiet. Das du dich nicht schämst sowas auch noch als Erklärung für den Angriffskrieg zu benutzen. Schimpf und Schande über dich und deinesgleichen. Pfui!


Hat die Ukraine die Stadt Donezk beschossen ? Wurden Haufenweise Leute evakuiert?
Das war die Frage.


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hat die Ukraine die Stadt Donezk beschossen ?


Bestimmt haben das russische Scharlatane in einer False-Flag-Aktion gemacht, um einen Gleiwitzgrund zu haben mit den über Wochen um die Ukraine herum stationierten Truppen in selbige einzufallen. Wenn es nicht so armselig und traurig wäre, ich würde glatt lachen über soviel Ignoranz in einer Person.  



Kassalowski schrieb:


> lol, klickt mal ganz unten auf Kontakt äääh Contact Us. Oder auf Geschäfts... äääh Terms and Conditions.


Da muss man nicht mal auf die Seite gehen. Alleine germanic.news, Germanische Nachrichten, sagt doch alles!


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bestimmt haben das russische Scharlatane in einer False-Flag-Aktion gemacht, um einen Gleiwitzgrund


Wie hier?






						Beschuss durch russische oder ukrainische Truppen? „Tagesschau“ korrigiert Bericht über Angriff auf einen Markt in Donezk
					

Während Reuters von einem ukrainischen Angriff in Donezk berichtete, schrieb die Tagesschau den Beschuss russischen Truppen zu.




					correctiv.org


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Lieferung des Abwehrraketensystems S-400 geht gut voran: Russischer Gesandter | Weltnachrichten - Germanic Nachrichten
> 
> 
> Neu-Delhi: Anlässlich des 75. Jahrestages der russisch-indischen diplomatischen Beziehungen sagte der russische Botschafter in Indien, Denis Alipov, dass das Luftverteidigungs-Raketensystem S-400 Triumf gut vorankommt und dem Zeitplan entspricht. „Die Lieferung des Best-of-a-Kind-S-400-Systems...
> ...


"Germanic News", ein Anbieter ohne Impressum und Kontaktdaten.

Aber dafür mit verblüffenden Inhalten wie "Hat Schach-Wunderkind Hans Niemann mit Spielzeug mit vibrierendem Hintern geschummelt, um Magnus Carlsen zu schlagen?" in über weite Strecken eher schiefem Deutsch.

Und alles vom selben Autor, was immerhin eine beachtliche Fleißleistung wäre, würde nicht allzu schnell deutlich, dass es sich um aggregierte Inhalte von zig anderen Portalen ohne jegliche redaktionelle Eigenleistung handelt.

Immerhin, diesmal ist deine Quelle keine ausdrückliche VT-Website, sondern lediglich belanglos.
Das muss man wohl als Fortschritt werten.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Der anhaltende Beschuss der Stadt Donezk durch die ukrainischen Truppen hat dieses Mal nicht nur einheimische Zivilisten, sondern auch einen internationalen Journalisten getroffen der in der Innenstadt unterwegs war.

Es stellt sich die Frage, warum die UN den Beschuss der Städte durch die UKR nicht unprangert und die Unterlassung einfordert, obwohl beinahe täglich Zivilisten verletzt oder getötet werden.









						teleSUR Correspondent Alejandro Kirk Injured in Donetsk
					

The incident took place specifically in the Voroshilovsky district, located in the center of Donetsk, in the eastern region of Ukraine.




					www.telesurenglish.net


----------



## chill_eule (18. September 2022)

Es ist echt erstaunlich, was hier teilweise wieder für Quellen ausgegraben werden. 

Hauptsache nichts, was irgendwie internationales Renomme hätte, nein...


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der anhaltende Beschuss der Stadt Donezk durch die ukrainischen Truppen hat dieses Mal nicht nur einheimische Zivilisten, sondern auch einen internationalen Journalisten getroffen der in der Innenstadt unterwegs war.


Ah ja, TeleChavez TeleSUR, ein weiterer Vertreter absolut neutraler Berichterstattung mit quasi unbegrenztem Vertrauensvorschuss.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Germanic News", ein Anbieter ohne Impressum und Kontaktdaten.
> 
> Aber dafür mit verblüffenden Inhalten wie "Hat Schach-Wunderkind Hans Niemann mit Spielzeug mit vibrierendem Hintern geschummelt, um Magnus Carlsen zu schlagen?" in über weite Strecken eher schiefem Deutsch.
> 
> ...











						Moskau will Raketenabwehrsystem S-400 an die Türkei liefern
					

Russland geht trotz des Ukraine-Krieges weiter von einer zweiten Lieferung seiner hochmodernen Flugabwehr S-400 an die Türkei aus.




					www.zdf.de
				




Oder

Wir erhalten unsere Lieferungen weiterhin ohne Verzögerungen oder Probleme, und die letzte Lieferung überholter Motoren ist trotz des dortigen Krieges vor ein paar Tagen eingegangen“, sagten hochrangige Regierungsquellen gegenüber India Today.

Laut Quellen wurde die Lieferung des S-400-Raketensystems per Schiff geliefert und ist jetzt einsatzbereit. Teile des Raketensystems kamen sowohl auf dem Luft- als auch auf dem Seeweg an und wurden schnell an den vorgesehenen Orten eingesetzt.









						India receives military supplies from Moscow amid Russia-Ukraine war
					

India continues to receive Russian supplies for its defence forces in the midst of the Russia-Ukraine conflict.




					www.indiatoday.in
				




Ihr könnt euch ja immer an Quellen abarbeiten.  Es ging nur darum das die Russen scheinbar weiterhin ihren Exportverpflichtungen nachkommen.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

indiatoday:
April 14, 2022 UPDATED: April 14, 2022 21:29 IST

ZDF: 16.08.2022 20:26 Uhr
_"Russland geht trotz des Ukraine-Krieges weiter von einer zweiten Lieferung seiner hochmodernen Flugabwehr S-400 an das Nato-Mitglied Türkei aus." [...]
"Aus Ankara kam eine ausweichende Stellungnahme. Es gebe keine neuen Entwicklungen bezüglich der Beschaffung des Raketenabwehrsystems S-400"_

Nur weil ich davon ausgehe, dass es morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nicht regnet heisst das nicht, dass es morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nicht regnet.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ah ja, TeleChavez TeleSUR, ein weiterer Vertreter absolut neutraler Berichterstattung mit quasi unbegrenztem Vertrauensvorschuss.


... deine vertrauenswürdigen Quelle fahren da ja leider nicht hin. Warum nur? An einer Einladung liegt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es ging nur darum das die Russen scheinbar weiterhin ihren Exportverpflichtungen nachkommen.


Sie möchten es wohl gern, aber wo steht, dass sie es auch tun (können)?


Tschetan schrieb:


> und die letzte Lieferung überholter Motoren ist trotz des dortigen Krieges vor ein paar Tagen eingegangen“, sagten hochrangige Regierungsquellen gegenüber India Today.


Was übrigens im April war, also Monate her 


Leute, ihr müsst euch eure Quellen auch mal durchlesen und prüfen, nicht nur unreflektiert die Überschrift weitergeben


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

Ich kannte bis ebengerade telesur nicht. Jetzt kenne ich zumindest den Wikipediaeintrag dazu. Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe schon gar keine Lust mehr mich um die Quellen unsere nervigen Kremlinge zu bemühen. Es ist so ermüdend...


brooker schrieb:


> Es stellt sich die Frage, warum die UN den Beschuss der Städte durch die UKR nicht unprangert und die Unterlassung einfordert, obwohl beinahe täglich Zivilisten verletzt oder getötet werden.


Ich verrate dir was. In der Stadt sitzen Besatzer. Die will man vertreiben. Ist jetzt auch nicht verwunderlich. 

Aber ich will mal nachhaken. Du möchtest, dass die UN die Befreiungsambitionen eigener Städte der UKR verurteilt? Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... deine vertrauenswürdigen Quelle fahren da ja leider nicht hin. Warum nur? An einer Einladung liegt es definitiv nicht.


Ja klar, seriöse Reporter haben auch Lust auf Knast oder Tod, wie sehr internationale Regeln oder überhaupt Gesetze geachtet werden, in diesen "Republiken" haben wir zur Genüge gesehen. Keiner berichtet gerne aus einem Gebiet, wo Mörder das sagen haben.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich verrate dir was. In der Stadt sitzen Besatzer. Die will man vertreiben. Ist jetzt auch nicht verwunderlich.
> 
> Aber ich will mal nachhaken. Du möchtest, dass die UN die Befreiungsambitionen eigener Städte der UKR verurteilt? Sehe ich das richtig?



Man kann ja gern mit den hochpräzisen HIMARS auf Besatzer schießen. Aber warum werden dann die Innenstädte und deren Infrastruktur 20km hinter der Front getroffen und beinahe täglich Zivilisten verletzt oder getötet. Auch muss man die Frage stellen, warum die Anti-Personen-Minen 20km hinter der Front in Donezker Stadtteilen zu tausenden mit Raketen verstreut werden. Es sind übrigens die Anti-Personen-Minen, welche die Ukraine eigentlich schon längs vernichtet haben sollte/wollte. Man hat wohl eine bessere Verwendung gefunden.

Die Ukraine hat den Mine Ban Treaty am 27. Dezember 2005 ratifiziert. Dieser trat am 1. Juni 2006 in Kraft und setzte somit eine Frist für die Minenvernichtung bis 2016. Die Ukraine erfüllte ihre internationalen Verpflichtungen jedoch nicht rechtzeitig, angeblich wegen der andauernden Kampfhandlungen, und verletzt zurzeit zwei Hauptartikel der Konvention zum Verbot von Antipersonenminen:

Artikel 4 über die Vernichtung der gelagerten Antipersonenminen: Die Ukraine ließ die vierjährige Frist zur vollständigen Vernichtung der Antipersonenminen verstreichen, bis 2018 blieben 4,9 Millionen Minen zur Vernichtung übrig.

Artikel 5 über die Vernichtung von Antipersonenminen in verminten Gebieten: Die Ukraine ließ die Frist am 1. Juni 2016 verstreichen, ohne ihre Verlängerung beantragt zu haben.









						Analyse: Landminen in der Konfliktregion im Donbass: Gefahren und Perspektiven
					

Der Konflikt im ukrainischen Teil des Donbass hat dazu geführt, dass etliche Quadratkilometer Boden mit Antipersonenminen belastet sind. Programme zur Minenräumung sehen sich aufgrund von anhaltenden Kampfhandlungen sowie bürokratischen Richtlinien m




					www.bpb.de


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

nicer beifang!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571531776178245635

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sogar noch verpackt.


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> angeblich wegen der andauernden Kampfhandlungen


Das ist doch der ausschlaggebende Punkt, oder nicht? 2014, 2015 und 2016 befand man sich bereits in einem bewaffneten Konflikt mit einer Partei, die auf Menschenleben und Konventionen einen großen Haufen setzt. Ich hätte da ähnlich gehandelt und auch nichts vernichtet.


Kassalowski schrieb:


> nicer beifang!


Da werden sich einige Ingenieure bald freuen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Auch muss man die Frage stellen, warum die Anti-Personen-Minen 20km hinter der Front in Donezker Stadtteilen zu tausenden mit Raketen verstreut werden. Es sind übrigens die Anti-Personen-Minen, welche die Ukraine eigentlich schon längs vernichtet haben sollte/wollte. Man hat wohl eine bessere Verwendung gefunden.


Deine Behauptung oder gibt es dafür eine belastabre Quelle, die die du gepostet hast, sagt das jedenfalls so mit keinem Wort?!


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

habs nur überflogen, aber allein das schon langt ja wieder einmal um Radio Moskau eine vor den Bug zu knallen...

_"Im Jahr 2016 hatte das UN-Büro berichtet, dass sowohl die ukrainischen Streitkräfte als auch die Separatisten Landminen, darunter Antipersonenminen, verlegt hätten. Die OSZE-Sonderbeobachtermission (SMM) sagt in inoffiziellen Gesprächen ebenfalls, dass *alle Konfliktparteien* weiter Minen entlang der Kontaktlinie verlegen würden, angeblich um groß angelegte Offensiven vorzubereiten. Um mögliche Explosionen und rechtliche Konsequenzen zu verhindern, entfernen beide Parteien Berichten zufolge sogar regelmäßig Minen aus den verminten Gebieten, um die OSZE-Sonderbeobachtermission für ihre Patrouille passieren zu lassen, nur um die Minen danach wieder zu verlegen, sobald die Patrouille beendet ist."
(__Quelle__, nochmals)_


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... deine vertrauenswürdigen Quelle fahren da ja leider nicht hin. Warum nur? An einer Einladung liegt es definitiv nicht.


Lassen wir das fehlende Renommee von Medium und Journalist einmal außen vor, musst auch du zugeben, dass der der Bericht nichts weiter aussagt, als dass Kirk während eines _angeblichen_ ukrainischen Angriffs _angeblich_ verletzt wurde, während er sich _angeblich_ in einem zentral gelegenen Bezirk von Donezk aufhielt.
So viel Zweifel muss sein, zumal der Bericht von keinerlei Medium - egal welcher Bedeutung oder Ausrichtung - korroboriert wird.

Aber nehmen wir einmal an, das Gesagte würde hundertprozentig zutreffen, springt einem doch geradezu ins Gesicht, was _*nicht*_ gesagt wird: nämlich zu welchem Zweck sich Kirk an fraglichen Punkt aufhielt und was es dort sonst noch gab, was die Aufmerksamkeit eines Journalisten - und damit gegebenenfalls den Beschuss durch die ukrainischen Streitkräfte rechtfertigten könnte.

Ich meine, es könnte durchaus ja sein, das er dort ein Krankenhaus oder eine Kita besichtigt bzw. ganz normale Bürger interviewt oder einfach nur ein Käffchen getrunken hat - _aber das steht da nicht_, obwohl es doch eigentlich eine recht wichtige Information wäre.
Also könnte er ebenso gut auch pro-russische Separatisten beim Ausbau von Artilleriestellungen im Stadtgebiet begleitet haben, wie dies auch schon vor den der OSZE beobachtet wurde.
Also keinerlei Aussage bei gleichzeitig fehlender Neutralität und Zuverlässigkeit; mithin eine gänzlich wertlose Quelle.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber allmählich wird es ein wenig ermüdend, dass du und Tschetan offenbar außerstande sind, Quellen kritisch zu bewerten oder sie wenigstens aufmerksam zu lesen.
Und ich hege mittlerweile den dringenden Verdacht, dass ihr es genau auf diese Ermüdung anlegt und weise vorsorglich darauf hin, dass das vergebliche Liebesmüh' ist.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Lassen wir das fehlende Renommee von Medium und Journalist einmal außen vor, musst auch du zugeben, dass der der Bericht nichts weiter aussagt, als dass Kirk während eines _angeblichen_ ukrainischen Angriffs _angeblich_ verletzt wurde, während er sich _angeblich_ in einem zentral gelegenen Bezirk von Donezk aufhielt.
> So viel Zweifel muss sein, zumal der Bericht von keinerlei Medium - egal welcher Bedeutung oder Ausrichtung - korrobiert wird.



Meine Erwartungen wurden bestätigt. Es ist wie immer hier. Sobald irgend etwas nicht pro Ukraine hier gepostet wird, wird diskreditiert, in Frage gestellt, zerredet oder einfach ignoriert. 
Aber pro ukrainische Meldungen von Twitter oder sonst wo sind natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe die Ehre meine Damen und Herren.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es ist echt erstaunlich, was hier teilweise wieder für Quellen ausgegraben werden.


Könnte man das nur irgendwie moderieren.


Trennung 

Die ukrainische Luftwaffe arbeitet weiter👍





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571552237603676161

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> habs nur überflogen, aber allein das schon langt ja wieder einmal um Radio Moskau eine vor den Bug zu knallen...
> 
> _"Im Jahr 2016 hatte das UN-Büro berichtet, dass sowohl die ukrainischen Streitkräfte als auch die Separatisten Landminen, darunter Antipersonenminen, verlegt hätten. Die OSZE-Sonderbeobachtermission (SMM) sagt in inoffiziellen Gesprächen ebenfalls, dass *alle Konfliktparteien* weiter Minen entlang der Kontaktlinie verlegen würden, angeblich um groß angelegte Offensiven vorzubereiten. Um mögliche Explosionen und rechtliche Konsequenzen zu verhindern, entfernen beide Parteien Berichten zufolge sogar regelmäßig Minen aus den verminten Gebieten, um die OSZE-Sonderbeobachtermission für ihre Patrouille passieren zu lassen, nur um die Minen danach wieder zu verlegen, sobald die Patrouille beendet ist."
> (__Quelle__, nochmals)_



Er meint diese Minen, die über Donezk abgeworfen wurden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61wJDFqUl9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Schlimme ist das sie überall herumliegen und gerade für Kinder sehr gefährlich sind.
Kurz nachdem dies berichtet wurde, erzählte die Ukraine das die Russen diese Minen einsetzten.


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber pro ukrainische Meldungen von Twitter oder sonst wo sind natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


Nein, sind sie nicht. Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass es hier so läuft. Wir nehmen die News auf, und in den meisten Fällen tauchen unmittelbar oder wenig später weitere Infos dazu hier auf. Was natürlich stimmt, aber das ist nunmal dem brutalen Wirken russischer Soldaten und Söldner in vielen Teilen der Welt geschuldet, ist die Tatsache, dass wir denen echt all das Übel zutrauen, über das berichtet wird. Ich weiß nicht wie man das nennen soll? Voreingenommenheit wegen belegter historischer Vorbelastung? Obendrein sind die Russen die Aggressoren. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen wurden bestätigt. Es ist wie immer hier. Sobald irgend etwas nicht pro Ukraine hier gepostet wird, wird diskreditiert, in Frage gestellt, zerredet oder einfach ignoriert.
> Aber pro ukrainische Meldungen von Twitter oder sonst wo sind natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe die Ehre meine Damen und Herren.


Und das ist üblicherweise (nicht nur) für dich der Moment für die Opferrolle vorwärts und rückwärts; eine ebenfalls nicht unbekannte Strategie.

Dessen ungeachtet würde ich es begrüßen, wenn du auf die von mir vorgebrachten Punkte eingehen könntest.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Er meint diese Minen, die über Donezk abgeworfen wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt braucht nicht mit Steinen, oder dem Fall Minen, werfen...
Besonders dann nicht wenn er selbst die Konvention, gegen den Einsatz solcher Antipersonenminien, unterzeichnet hat.
Ist ja nicht so als wenn Russland Schmetterlingsminen nicht auch nachweislich einsetzen würde, wie z.B. Aufnahmen jüngeren Datums aus Belaklaia belegen.

Und ja, ich weiß, prorussische Quellen möchten die Schmetterlingsminien dort auch gerne wieder mal der ukrainischen Armee in die Schuhe schieben.
Wer aber nur zwei Gehirnzellen sein eigen nennen kann, dürfte schnell darauf kommen, dass das gar keinen Sinn ergibt, Gebiet vor den eigenen in der Offensive befindlichen Truppen zu verminen, um sie damit auszubremsen.

Macht es das besser? Nein, aber beide Seiten verhalten sich dahingehend in diesen Konflikt falsch und entsprechend braucht da keine Seite, bzgl. des Einsatzes von Antipersonenminen hinter der gegnerischen Front, den ersten Stein werfen und sicher kein Tschetan mit dem Finger auf die Ukrainer zeigen.

Soviel auch dazu, wie brooker meinte, die Ukraine würde hier keine Kritik erfahren.


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Er meint diese Minen, die über Donezk abgeworfen wurden.


Ist das irgendwie durch OSINT oder durch geographische Merkmale belegbar? So wie es der eine Typ bei den Analysen zu den rückeroberten Orten durch die Ukraine macht? Wenn nicht, dann sind das einfach nur ein Paar Szenen mit Minen und ganz viel beeinflussendes Gequatsche durch die Filmerin. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht sein kann, aber es ist auch kein belastbarer Beweis.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie durch OSINT oder durch geographische Merkmale belegbar? So wie es der eine Typ bei den Analysen zu den rückeroberten Orten durch die Ukraine macht? Wenn nicht, dann sind das einfach nur ein Paar Szenen mit Minen und ganz viel beeinflussendes Gequatsche durch die Filmerin. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht sein kann, aber es ist auch kein belastbarer Beweis.


Nun, es gab zumindest vor ein paar Monaten durchaus glaubwürdige Aufnahmen, die nahe legen das die Ukraine bei ihren Rückzug aus Lysychansk, wohl Streuminen / Schmetterlingsminen, zur Deckung des Rückzugs, benutzt hat, um die russischen Truppen auszubremsen.

Das sie diese auch gezielt über Donetsk abwerfen / einsetzen, nein, da wäre mir nicht bekannt, das es da Aufnahmen gäbe, die dies auch nur zumindest halbwegs glaubwürdig belegen würden und daher nicht nur als Propaganda des Kreml durchgehen.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie durch OSINT oder durch geographische Merkmale belegbar? So wie es der eine Typ bei den Analysen zu den rückeroberten Orten durch die Ukraine macht? Wenn nicht, dann sind das einfach nur ein Paar Szenen mit Minen und ganz viel beeinflussendes Gequatsche durch die Filmerin. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht sein kann, aber es ist auch kein belastbarer Beweis.


Der hier sehr beliebte Herr Röper wähnte sich in Donezk.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mm0B6yUBQ98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir einmal an, das Gesagte würde hundertprozentig zutreffen, springt einem doch geradezu ins Gesicht, was _*nicht*_ gesagt wird: nämlich zu welchem Zweck sich Kirk an fraglichen Punkt aufhielt und was es dort sonst noch gab, was die Aufmerksamkeit eines Journalisten - und damit gegebenenfalls den Beschuss durch die ukrainischen Streitkräfte rechtfertigten könnte.
> 
> Ich meine, es könnte durchaus ja sein, das er dort ein Krankenhaus oder eine Kita besichtigt bzw. ganz normale Bürger interviewt oder einfach nur ein Käffchen getrunken hat - _aber das steht da nicht_, obwohl es doch eigentlich eine recht wichtige Information wäre.
> Also könnte er ebenso gut auch pro-russische Separatisten beim Ausbau von Artilleriestellungen im Stadtgebiet begleitet haben, wie dies auch schon vor den der OSZE beobachtet wurde.
> ...



Greifen wir deine These mal auf: der Journalist befand sich dort vor Ort um militärische Aktivitäten im Zentrum von Donezk zu dokumentieren.

1. Ich finde weder russische, prorussische, indische ... oder von wer weiß wem aktuelle Berichte über militärische Aktivitäten. 

2. Die Live-Cams und Berichte von YT aus Donezk und Luhansk zeigen normales Leben ohne installiertes Equipment. Es fährt wohl mal der eine oder anderes Konvoi über die Straßen oder Frontkämpfer erholen sich vor Ort.

3. Selbst wenn Artillerie installiert wäre, dann würde die Zivilisten nen großen Bogen drum machen, um vom Gegenfeuer nicht getroffen zu werden.

4. Die hoch präzise HIMARS schießt auf 30km auf 5m genau. Da kann es faktisch keine zivilen Opfer und schon gar keine toten Kinder geben.

5. Dieser Terror besteht seit 2014 und wenn man den Meldungen der örtlichen Presse folgt fällt auf, dass zu Beginn des Krieges und seit ca. 8 Wochen die Intensität stark zu genommen hat.

So, und nun sage ich dir mal was dort täglich passiert. Die Separatisten - spruch Einheimische, sind ein paar Tage an der Front und komme dann Heim um sich auszuruhen und 2-3 Tage später wieder an fie Front zu gehen. Wenn du diesen Soldaten die Ruhe durch tägliche Ari-Einschläge egal wo im städtischen Bereich nimmst, schwächst du die Kampfkraft und die Verletzten ind Toten Zivilisten beeinflussen dich. Und genau das ist es, was die Ukraine derzeit beabsichtigt. Deshalb werden Verteilerhäuschen zerschossen, Wasserbetriebe usw.. Es geht darum die Soldaten zu zermürben. Oder, man hält einfach mal in ein beliebtes Cafe rein, wo der Lanzer im Urlaub mit seines Gleichen sitzt und klönt. Oder der ZOB wird aufs Korn genommen, weil da Soldaten in Busse steigen um zur Front zu fahren. Man hätte noch 29km Zeit das zu klären, aber in der Stadt halten sie so schön still


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

> It became known this September that some MPs of Saxony-Anhalt and North Rhine-Westphalia representing the AfD are going to visit Russia-occupied Donbas on September 20-28, 2022, under the auspices of the Russian military intelligence that coordinates the work with the AfD. Some AfD members from this region have already been involved in Russian ops.











						Russia prepares for fake news campaign involving AfG - Robert Lansing Institute
					

Amid the debacle of Russia-led intervention in Ukraine and destabilisation in Russia, the Kremlin has urged its spies in Western Europe to carry




					lansinginstitute.org
				




... dort kommt man wohl an und für sich nicht einfach mal so "rein".

zum Glück bekommen die ganzen Volksverhetzer aber offenbar mittlerweile auch die Aufmerksamkeit, die sie verdienen.


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Ist nicht so, als hätte ich auch schon mal geschrieben, dass die Ukrainer eventuell die Butterfly Minen dort hingeschossen haben, aber direkte Beweise gibt es nicht. Ansonsten beschießen sie auch so die Stadt, aber wenn die Leute dort wirklich glauben, sie können ihren Separatistentraum ungestört leben, während die Ukrainer aus der Richtung angegriffen werden, ist auch ein bisschen naiv, vor allem wenn es dort auch Munitionslager und Fahrzeuge gibt. Die russische Seite hält sich da auch nicht übermäßig zurück und ich hab es auch letztens schon geschrieben, wenn Russland so weiter macht, werden auch die Ukrainer härter gegen Separatisten und Russen vorgehen.  

Allerdings haben die Separatisten auch so ihre Geschichte, es gibt ja auch ein relativ bekanntes Video, in dem die Seperatisten damals schon in beide Richtungen geschossen haben. 



brooker schrieb:


> 5. Dieser Terror besteht seit 2014 und wenn man den Meldungen der örtlichen Presse folgt fällt auf, dass zu Beginn des Krieges und seit ca. 8 Wochen die Intensität stark zu genommen hat.


und die Russen standen schon einfach so genau vor der Grenze


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Dieser Terror besteht seit 2014


Ohne Russlands Zustimmung hätten sich die Separatisten niemals soweit vorgewagt und die Unabhängikeit verkündet. Ohne Russlands Waffen und Soldaten (auf Urlaub) hätten die Separatisten kaum bis 2022 durchgehalten. Wenn man es mal ehrlich betrachtet, dann hat hat Russland der UKR schon 2014 den Krieg erklärt. Und du nennst es Terror?


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die Separatisten - spruch Einheimische


na, das üben wir aber nochmal, oder?


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der hier sehr beliebte Herr Röper wähnte sich in Donezk.


Der würde sich auch im Takka Tukka Land wähnen.


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

An unsere kritischen Denker kommt euch der Mann aus dem Artikel bekannt vor?









						Ukrainian father films himself swinging his squealing baby by one leg
					

The Ukrainian father can be seen in a wooded area swinging his four-month-old daughter around by her legs and arms while saying he can hear 'her bones are popping'. 'She feels good,' he adds.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Da haben die Leute aus Kherson, ja endlich eine brauchbare Schleuderkraft oder vlt Führungskraft.

Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl, es ist so als würde man den Montagdemonstranten in Sachsen ein paar Soldaten und Material zu Verfügung stellen, damit sie gegen den Staat währen könnten, da würden ähnlich viele Deppen mitmachen.   

Ich finde es auch gut, wie auf einen Artikel der beschreibt, wie S300 Systeme inklusive Munition laut Satellitenbildern entfernt werden, weil man damit vermutlich Städte wie Kharkiv angreifen will, mit 3 Artikeln widerlegen will, wo es um S400 System fürs Ausland geht. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553326132182880256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Solche Angriffe sind meilenweit von der westlichen GLMRS Angriffen entfernt und tragen nicht zu einer Zurückhaltung der Ukrainer bei.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Er meint diese Minen, die über Donezk abgeworfen wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Eva Bartlett - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Eva Karene Bartlett* is an American Canadian activist, commentator, and blogger who has propagated conspiracy theories in connection to the Syrian civil war, most notably the disproven allegation that the White Helmets stage rescues and "recycle" children in its videos.
> 
> Bartlett describes herself as an "independent writer and rights activist." She writes commentary pieces for Russian state-controlled RT's website. Critics contend that her advocacy amounts to participation in a disinformation campaign aimed at lessening the responsibility of the Assad regime for the acts of indiscriminate killing during the war, and to promote pro-Kremlin content in relation to the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine. Her posts on social media have been tagged with the disclaimer that her writings "may be partially or wholly under the editorial control of the Russian government."



wenn Du auch nur ansatzweise ernst genommen werden willst fang mal an, dich auch außerhalb deiner querlutscherblase zu informieren! ich weiss, ist nicht einfach den weg raus aus dem kaninchenbau zu finden, aber da gibts sicher auch irgendwo hilfe.


[Absatz]

_"I’ve been talking with civilian teenager girl in Izium. She was telling crazy stories of how Russians put everyone into filtration camps and tortured those who refused to collaborate."_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571451095049707520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> An unsere kritischen Denker kommt euch der Mann aus dem Artikel bekannt vor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, wer ist das?

Mit S-300 auf Häuser ballern?
Vielleicht haben die Ukrainer ein paar Ziele verfehlt?


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, wer ist das?











						Kirill Stremousov - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




das Gesicht solltest du doch kennen, du kennst doch sonst alle Fakten



Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit S-300 auf Häuser ballern?


ja


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ja


Du glaubst das die Russen S-300 nach Charkiv ballern, um dort Gebäude zu treffen?
Das ist eine Flak Rakete,  die ebenfalls von der Ukraine genutzt wird.
Sie hat eine Reichweite von 200km.
Sehe ich als Unsinn an. Dann nehmen die lieber Iskander, oder Kalibr


Optiki schrieb:


> das Gesicht solltest du doch kennen, du kennst doch sonst alle Fakten


Sicher.
Andere spielen mit ihrem Teil Klavier.

Hört doch auf immer irgendwelche Dinge rauszukramen, statt Inhalte zu diskutieren.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

dann liefer halt auch mal welche über die man das auch könnte.

gute nacht Jungs.


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher.
> Andere spielen mit ihrem Teil Klavier.
> 
> Hört doch auf immer irgendwelche Dinge rauszukramen, statt Inhalte zu diskutieren.


Du schreibst doch ständig von Frieden und dann werden von den Russen solche Leute eingesetzt, ich wöllte nicht unter solchen Spinnern leben wollen. 

Genau wie ihr beide ständig Russland eine Opferrolle zu schieben wollt, während sie im russischen Fernsehen jeden Tag über Themen offen diskutieren und damit die Bevölkerung beeinflussen, wie es sich die Leute in Europa niemals trauen würden.  

Du willst über Inhalte diskutieren, dann fang doch irgendwann mal damit an.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du schreibst doch ständig von Frieden und dann werden von den Russen solche Leute eingesetzt, ich wöllte nicht unter solchen Spinnern leben wollen.
> 
> Genau wie ihr beide ständig Russland eine Opferrolle zu schieben wollt, während sie im russischen Fernsehen jeden Tag über Themen offen diskutieren und damit die Bevölkerung beeinflussen, wie es sich die Leute in Europa niemals trauen würden.
> 
> Du willst über Inhalte diskutieren, dann fang doch irgendwann mal damit an.



Gerne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jT2ebl_7Y4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  Kanonenfutter?


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2022)

In dem Beitrag wird gesagt, dass die anderen bessere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Aber hey nur Titel lesen ist easy.


----------



## Tschetan (18. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag wird gesagt, dass die anderen bessere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> Aber hey nur Titel lesen ist easy.


 
Na dann ist ja gut. 
Hast du alles gesehen? Die Quelle sollte doch ok sein?


----------



## Optiki (18. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut.
> Hast du alles gesehen? Die Quelle sollte doch ok sein?


Du zeigst uns jetzt ein Video und stellst eine Frage und das soll deine Diskussion sein, 

Die Ausstattung habe ich schon vor Monaten 1 zu 1 so beschrieben, da hattest du aber nur Lesezugriff. Den Artikel vom Kievindipendet kenne ich ebenfalls und noch andere Anschuldigungen. 

Die Frage ist, was erwartet man von einem chronisch unterfinanziertem Militär als Freiwilliger, zumal die Waffenlieferungen erst viel später losgingen. So wie er seinen letzten Einsatz beschreibt, erging es auch ukrainischen Soldaten.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In dem Beitrag wird gesagt, dass die anderen bessere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> Aber hey nur Titel lesen ist easy.


Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das es nunmal die Realität von Krieg ist, Soldaten mitunter auch schlecht ausgerüstet in einen Kampf schicken zu müssen, oder evt. sogar bewusst zu opfern.

In jeden größeren modernen Krieg, seit dem 1.Weltkrieg, gab es das immer und immer wieder und warum sollte auch gerade der Krieg in der Ukraine da eine Ausnahme sein und es dort bei der Ukraine anders aussehen als auf der Seite von Russland, die genauso Soldaten, auch schlecht ausgerüstete und ausgebildete, an der Front einsetzen.

Und ganz ehrlich, ich möchte auch nicht in der Haut des Militärs stecken, der solche Entscheidungen treffen muss.
Aber sie müssen nunmal getroffen werden und sie müssen überhaupt nur deshalb getroffen werden, weil Russland diesen Krieg angezettelt hat.

Das ist und bleibt doch das was am Ende die Wahrheit bleibt, ohne Russland gäbe es das in der Ukraine gar nicht, wie es den ganzen momentanen Krieg dort nicht geben würde!


----------



## Kassalowski (18. September 2022)

[war doch noch noch nix mit pennen. aber jetzt.]

apropos ruzzen-tv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmal reingeschaut hab ich eigentlich deswegen:









						Thread by @ArturWeigandt on Thread Reader App
					

@ArturWeigandt: Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, was es so schwer macht für Deutschland auf der richtigen Seite der Geschichte zu stehen? Die russische Propaganda spricht vom „ukrainischen Untermenschen“ und von der „E...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




und:
_"... Lysychansk vollständig unter ukrainischer Kontrolle [...] - Severodonetsk bald."_




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571609137384931338

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


💪 💪💪



... kommt gut in die woche.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> _"... Lysychansk vollständig unter ukrainischer Kontrolle [...] - Severodonetsk bald."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre zwar schön zu hören, wenn es so wäre, aber solange es aber keine Fotos aus Lysychansk gibt, wäre ich immer vorsichtig, was das zutreffen solcher Rückeroberungen betrifft.

Gerade auch weil die ukrainischen Soldaten sonst ja immer sehr schnell dabei sind auch Fotos von sowas in den Netzwerken zu teilen und bis dato davon eben noch nichts zu sehen war.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> erging es auch ukrainischen Soldaten.


Was auf keinen Fall besser ist, und für die Zukunft nicht besser macht.
Wenn die Ukeaine in den nächsten 4 Wochen nicht bedeutende Fortschritte erreicht, mindestens, wird es sehr schlimm werden.
Die Vegetation kann als Deckung nicht mehr viel helfen, womit Artillerie und Luftwaffe und Drohnen, noch mehr zum tragen kommen.
Im Moment läuft wieder das "übliche " beschießen " der ukrainischen Stellungen, mit einher gehender Zerstörung.
Due Ukrainer haben 1% ihres Landes zurückerobert und jagen ihre Leute weiterhin in Verlustreiche Angriffe bei Liman und Cherson.

Durch die " erfolgreichen " Angriffe, egal um welchen Preis, ist die Unterstützung natürlich gewachsen und überall wird nur noch nach Waffenlieferungen und nicht nach Verhandlungen gerufen.

Das als einzige Möglichkeit zu begreifen, hat nichts mit " auf der richtigen Seite stehen" zu tun.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was auf keinen Fall besser ist, und für die Zukunft nicht besser macht.
> Wenn die Ukeaine in den nächsten 4 Wochen nicht bedeutende Fortschritte erreicht, mindestens, wird es sehr schlimm werden.


Jaja, wie schon die 4 Wochen davor und die 4 Wochen davor und die 4 Wochen davor bei dir.
Jeder Wahrsager bei Astro-TV hat  ziemlich sicher hörere Vorraussagen, die eintreffen, als du...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das als einzige Möglichkeit zu begreifen, hat nichts mit " auf der richtigen Seite stehen" zu tun.


Ach komm, hör doch endlich auf mit deinem Lügenfeuerwerk.
Du kannst das noch 100 mal runterbeten, es kauft dir keiner hier mehr auch nur im entferntesten ab, nach deinen ganzen Äußerungen in der Vergangenheit...


----------



## Tekkla (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> jagen ihre Leute weiterhin in Verlustreiche Angriffe bei Liman und Cherson


Die binden dort die russischen Kräfte, die jetzt für Luhansk fehlen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukeaine in den nächsten 4 Wochen nicht bedeutende Fortschritte erreicht, mindestens, wird es sehr schlimm werden.
> Die Vegetation kann als Deckung nicht mehr viel helfen, womit Artillerie und Luftwaffe und Drohnen, noch mehr zum tragen kommen.


In dem gleichen Post von begreifen zu sprechen, aber selber vielleicht verstehen, das die Russen ihre *Hauptversorgungsrouten* in den Donbass verloren haben.
Die Russen müssen für den Herbst und Winter es erstmal schaffen ihre Truppen auszurüsten, was ein sehr großes Fragezeichen ist.
Du hast hier dutzendfach vor noch einigen Monaten geschrieben, das sämtliche Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sowieso nie ankommen, weil sie von den Russen ausgeschaltet werden und die ukrainische Donbass Armee sowieso gekesselt wird und schon längst tot ist.
Komischerweise passierte beides nicht und die Ukraine wird vom Westen mit Winterausrüstung beliefert und die wird genauso ankommen, wie die Waffen des Westens.
Glaubst du eigentlich wirklich, das nach 7 Monaten permanter falscher militärischer Voraussagen und Analysen von dir, das noch irgendjemand glaubt oder besonders ernst nimmt?


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du eigentlich wirklich, das nach 7 Monaten permanter falscher militärischer Voraussagen und Analysen von dir, das noch irgendjemand glaubt oder besonders ernst nimmt?


Deswegen gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr auf ihn ein.

Topic:



> Die »New York Times« hat die Strategie der US-Regierung im Ukrainekrieg gerade wie folgt beschrieben: Man verfolge das Ziel, erfolgreich »den Frosch zu kochen«: Es gehe darum, die militärische Unterstützung für die Ukraine stetig, aber doch so langsam und maßvoll zu erhöhen, dass der Kreml sich nicht durch einen zu großen Schritt zu einem heftigen Gegenschlag provoziert fühlen könnte. Die jüngsten Erfolge der ukrainischen Truppen am Boden allerdings scheinen nicht nur Freude in der US-Hauptstadt auszulösen, sondern auch Sorge vor Putins Reaktion. So zitierte die Zeitung einen hohen US-Beamten mit den Worten, die »Erfolge der Ukraine auf dem Schlachtfeld könnten dazu führen, dass Russland sich in eine Ecke gedrängt fühle« (den vollständigen Artikel finden Sie hier ).
> 
> Joe Biden reagiert nun mit einer Doppelstrategie darauf. Zum einen hat auch der US-Präsident ukrainischen Forderungen nach noch leistungsfähigeren Waffen eine Absage erteilt, wie die »New York Times« schreibt. Zum anderen hat er eine deutliche Warnung an die Adresse des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin formuliert. Der US-Präsident hat seinen Amtskollegen in einem TV-Interview vor dem Einsatz von Chemiewaffen oder taktischen Nuklearwaffen gewarnt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Biden warnt Putin vor Atom- und Chemie-Waffeneinsatz

Dann hoffen wir mal das der Irre im Kreml nicht noch komplett die Nerven verliert.


----------



## Tekkla (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> der Irre im Kreml


Der ist nicht irre. Der hat für Vieles einen Plan. Ob die immer funktionieren, scheint nicht gegeben. Dennoch halte ich den Mann für schlau und nicht für einen, der die Weltvernichtungsmaschinerie in Gang setzt.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der ist nicht irre. Der hat für Vieles einen Plan. Ob die immer funktionieren, scheint nicht gegeben. Dennoch halte ich den Mann für schlau und nicht für einen, der die Weltvernichtungsmaschinerie in Gang setzt.


Ich finde schon das der nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat. Doof muß man dafür nicht sein.
Aber mir kann niemand erzählen das er genau weiß was er tut.
Weil sein Plan die Ukraine binnen kürzester Zeit einzunehmen ist fehlgeschlagen.
Auch das er die ganzen Kriegsverbrechen und zivilen Opfer hinnimmt, zeigt was für eine Sorte Mensch er ist.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast hier dutzendfach vor noch einigen Monaten geschrieben, das sämtliche Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine sowieso nie ankommen, weil sie von den Russen ausgeschaltet werden und die ukrainische Donbass Armee sowieso gekesselt wird und schon längst tot ist.


Weil ich wie viele hier auch von einem klassischen Szenario in Shock and Wave Style ausgegangen bin.

Brücken über den Dnepr wurden nicht zerstört.
Infrastruktur existiert immer noch.
Entscheidungszentren werden nicht zerstört.
Einsatz einer kleineren Truppe, statt voller Einsatz der Armee und Luftwaffe.

Wenn man das einbezieht, sind die Ergebnisse akzeptabel. Es wird nicht wie ein Krieg behandelt und man erreicht trotzdem anvisierte Ziel, zu einem geringen Preis.

Wenn man die Berichte des russischen MoD liest, kann man nur ahnen, welche schrecklichen Verluste dahinter verborgen sind.
Woher wissen wir welche Anzahl an Ukrainischen Kämpfern schon gefallen sind unter ständigem Trommelfeuer der russischen Arti ?
Über die Wirkung gibt es doch genügend Berichte.

Thema Winterausrüstung. Denkst du wirklich, das sich russische Truppen im Winter die Nase abfrieren?

Der Winter kommt und damit der Verlust von Tarnung, was man schon im März sehen konnte. Wie will man sich da anständig verteidigen können?

Verhandlungen auszuschließen und nur eine unrealistische Maximalposition zu vertreten, ist haarsträubend.


----------



## JePe (19. September 2022)

Haarstraeubend und erbaermlich sind Deine Wendehalsigkeit und Dein penetrantes, nur maessig verklausuliertes Beharren auf Gebietsabtretungen an Russland.

Russen raus aus der Ukraine, Problem geloest. Das ist keine Maximalposition - das ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, damit man ueber eine diplomatische Loesung des behaupteten Problems sprechen kann. Du willst weder Verhandlungen noch Frieden - Du zerrst diese Begriffe durch den Dreck und willst stattdessen einen Sieg ohne Kampf fuer Russland.


----------



## Tekkla (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Winter kommt und damit der Verlust von Tarnung


Du weist aber schon, dass das für beide Seiten gilt? Die Russen bereiten sich darauf mit Umgruppierungen ihrer Luftverteidigung vor. Die Ukrainer bekommen vom Westen passendes Gerät geliefert.  Am Ende wird ein in der Luft geführter Kampf nicht mehr relevant sein. Dann kommt es darauf an, ob und wie gut die Aufklärung für gezielte Raketenangriffe funktioniert. Da sind die Russen, wie man jetzt schon mitbekommt, massiv im Nachteil.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das der Irre im Kreml nicht noch komplett die Nerven verliert.


Die Begründung für einen Nuklearwaffeneinsatz bei einer "militärischen Spezialoperation", bei der "alles nach Plan läuft" würde mich ja mal interessieren...


----------



## Kindercola (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Begründung für einen Nuklearwaffeneinsatz bei einer "militärischen Spezialoperation", bei der "alles nach Plan läuft" würde mich ja mal interessieren...


Na das "Naziregime" kippen. Da alle diplomatischen Mittel ausgeschöpft  wurden... 
Bestimmt irgendwie sowas... da ist der Kreml doch kreativ ^^


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Na das "Naziregime" kippen. Da alle diplomatischen Mittel ausgeschöpft  wurden...
> Bestimmt irgendwie sowas... da ist der Kreml doch kreativ ^^


Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass die "mächtige russische Armee" nicht ein Mal in der Lage ist, einen auf dem Papier III. klassigen Gegner konventionell auszuschalten, sprich deren ganze Waffensysteme quasi auf einen Schlag nur noch Ramschware für den Krabbeltisch für unterbelichtete Despotenländer wären und nicht zur Landesverteidigung im eigentlichen Sinne taugen.

Außerdem müsste Russland dann ausnahmsweise präzise sein..
Sollte nur ein Hauch der atomaren Wolke ein NATO-Land erreichen, wertet dies die NATO ganz offiziell als Angriff auf sie selbst.
Die Antwort darauf kann jeder selber nachlesen: Massive Response = Russland wird atomar ausgelöscht.


Edit:
T-90M Panzer von den Russen erbeutet, also einer, der gerade mal vor zwei Jahren zur Truppe kam.








						+++ 12:38 Ukrainische Truppen erobern erstmals modernen T-90M-Panzer +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wenn ich mir dann das Innenleben aus dem Tweetanhang von dem Teil angucke, weiss ich jetzt spontan nicht, was daran modern sein sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So im Vergleich zum Leo 2 A7 z. B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

Ich glaube der Winter wird für beide Seiten hart, bei den Russen macht die Organisation und Verteilung mit dem Hintergrund der Korruption die Probleme. Die Separatisten und neuen Freiwilligen müssen auch noch ausgestattet werden.

Bei den Ukrainer ist es die hohe Anzahl an neuen Soldaten, die alle ausgestattet werden müssen. Fast alle Organisationen die Spenden sammeln, sind schon seit Anfang des Monats am Thema Winterkleidung dran.

Auch wenn ich nichts von diesem ständigen Überlegenheit Vorgebete an der ganzen Front halte, glaube ich schon das Russland einen Vorteil bei der Artillerie hat. Die Böden werden aktuell dort genauso Matsch sein, wie auch bei uns. Ich hab viel die Meinung gehört, dass beide Seiten vor dem Winter noch versuchen werden, eine möglichst Vorteilhafte Position einzunehmen, da ist bei der Ukraine immer noch Kherson im Gespräch und laut der russischen Seite auch noch eine andere Stelle.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Russen sich noch Gebiete um Bachmut sichern können oder zumindest den Ukrainer dort hohe Verluste zufügen, von dort kommen eigentlich seit Tagen nur Berichte über blutige Angriffe.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571591369885626368

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil ich gerade nochmal in die Kommentare des Videos von dieser Nacht geschaut habe, ich denke dieser Kommentar beschreibt auch das, was ich mir als Meinung gebildet habe zum Thema freiwillige Soldaten:



> Ich war von Anfang Juni bis Ende August auf humanitärer Hilfsmission in der Ukraine, hauptsächlich in "gray" und "red zones" entlang der Frontlinien um Kharkiv und im Donbas. Während meiner Zeit dort habe ich sehr viele "Foreign Fighters" aus den verschiedensten Einheiten kennen gelernt. Aus der Fremdenlegion, Azov Bataillon, Carpathian Sich, Norman Brigade, you name it...  Einige aus der Legion haben mir berichtet, dass es eine Art Glücksspiel ist wo man landet, und als was man eingesetzt wird. Wenn man denn überhaupt eingesetzt wird... Wenn man in einer Einheit landet, welche von einem Kommandant befehligt wird, der sein Handwerk noch zu Soviet Zeiten gelernt hat, war die Chance groß das man als Kanonefutter enden. Dies wurde zum Teil noch weit aus intensiver, je mehr der Kommandant auf "Erfolge" oder "Medaillen" aus war. Vorfälle wie sie Pascal beschreibt (Einsatz in bereits aufgeklärter vorgelagerten Stellung) waren für einige fast alltäglich. Diejenigen die das Glück hatten in einer Einheit mit westlichem Vorbild eingesetzt zu werden (Kommandant wurde entweder westlich angelehnt oder gar durch NATO ausgebildet), waren weit aus sicherer. Deren Einsätze waren meist durchdacht, vorbereitet und geplant. Diese Einheiten verbrachten auch viel Zeit mit Aus- und Weiterbildungen der Kämpfer. Doch eins wurde mir von allen Legionären bestätigt: Die Ausrüstung, wenn es denn welche gab, war notdürftig und minimalistisch. Das lag zumeist daran, dass das Material was von anderen Regierungen zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, zuerst an die regulären Truppen der Ukraine verteilt wurde. Wenn es dann innerhalb der Legion besser ausgerüstete Einheiten gab, haben diese sich die Ausrüstung mittels Crowdfunding selbst organisiert, oder haben es Privat mit ins Land gebracht. So sieht es im Übrigen für fast alle anderen Gruppierungen ebenfalls aus. Diese sind zum größten Teil Eigenfinanziert, oder rüsten sich durch (Sach-)Spenden und Crowdfunding aus.  Mittlerweile werden aber alle Gruppierungen tatkräftig durch die ukrainische Regierung mit (spezialisierten) Waffen wie Javelin, NLAW, MGs, DMRs ausgerüstet. Ebenso steigt auch der Anteil an passivem material wie Westen, ballistischen Einlagen und Helme immer mehr.



Natürlich wenn man sich Freiwillige für einen Krieg wünscht, bekommt man auch Betrüger, Blender, Kriminelle, Arschlöcher usw.  Es wundert mich also nicht, dass es da auch Vorfälle wie in dem Artikel vom The Kyiv Independent gibt.

Es war wohl auch so, dass wenn man dort bei der Rekrutierung ankam und von der offiziellen Stelle nicht genommen wurde, noch von anderen Einheiten angeworben werden konnte, zum Beispiel von eher rechten Einheiten usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dann das Innenleben aus dem Tweetanhang von dem Teil angucke, weiss ich jetzt spontan nicht, was daran modern sein sollte:
> ...
> So im Vergleich zum Leo 2 A7 z. B.:
> ...


Du vergleichst da aber gerade bei den beiden Bildern auch einen Apfel mit einer Birne, indem du die Sicht beim T-90M von der Kommandantenposition in Richtung des Gunners zeigst und als Vergleichsbild beim Leopard 2A7 die Sitzposition den Kommandanten nimmst.


----------



## compisucher (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du vergleichst da aber gerade bei den beiden Bildern auch einen Apfel mit einer Birne, indem du die Sicht beim T-90M von der Kommandantenposition in Richtung des Gunners zeigst und als Vergleichsbild beim Leopard 2A7 die Sitzposition den Kommandanten nimmst.


Na dann her mit der Leo 2 Innenansicht...
Bin ich jetzt Panzerfahrer oder was?


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt Panzerfahrer oder was?


Warum oder?




__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/r1xagfJ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na dann her mit der Leo 2 Innenansicht...
> Bin ich jetzt Panzerfahrer oder was?


Ich kann dir da jetzt auch nicht mit aktuellen Bildern der Gunner Position im 2A7 dienen (finde da nur Bilder vom 2A4), aber sehr wohl mit einem Bild der Position des Kommandanten, im T-90M:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weil ich wie viele hier auch von einem klassischen Szenario in Shock and Wave Style ausgegangen bin.


Es gibt kein anderes Szenario für jeden klar denkenden Menschen und Militär, denn Krieg bedeutet immer Unklarheiten, Überraschungen, Nebel, insoweit will man ihn so schnell wie möglich beenden und gewinnen, alles andere sind Ausflüchte, es gibt auch kein einziges seriöses Buch, das ein anderes Szenario beschreibt, wenn man sich in der vermeintlich stärkeren Rolle sieht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Brücken über den Dnepr wurden nicht zerstört.
> Infrastruktur existiert immer noch.
> Entscheidungszentren werden nicht zerstört.


Pure russische Propaganda, die freien Medien berichten anderes, nur ist das russische Militär nicht besonders erfolgreich oder hat schlicht nicht die Möglichkeiten in MAsse, das zu erledigen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Einsatz einer kleineren Truppe, statt voller Einsatz der Armee und Luftwaffe.


Ja klar, nach deinen Propaganda Behauptungen kämpfen ja auch 70000 Separatisten, man kann über so etwas nur noch wirklich lachen, wenn die Separatisten 20000-30000 Mann haben wäre das sehr viel, man muss sich nur die Gebiete anschauen, aber mit Realitätssinn und Fakten ist sowieso bei dir Hopfen und Malz verloren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man das einbezieht, sind die Ergebnisse akzeptabel. Es wird nicht wie ein Krieg behandelt und man erreicht trotzdem anvisierte Ziel, zu einem geringen Preis.


Die Ergebnisse und *Verluste* sind objektiv Katastrophal, ausser der russischen Propagandisten behauptet niemand etwas anderes, selbst die Mehrzahl russichen Blogger sehen es so.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Thema Winterausrüstung. Denkst du wirklich, das sich russische Truppen im Winter die Nase abfrieren?


Ich denke das da riesige Probleme auf die Russische Logistik zukommen, wie wir es bereits im März 2022 gesehen haben, der in riesigen Verlusten an Menschen und Material, plus riesigen Gebietsverlusten endete, für die Russische Armee.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Winter kommt und damit der Verlust von Tarnung, was man schon im März sehen konnte. Wie will man sich da anständig verteidigen können?


Das unterscheidet uns halt beide immens, du fantasierst dir etwas über den März 2022 zusammen, die Realität war ein massiver Schock für die Russische Armee, der wie oben beschrieben mit dem Rückzug in den Donbass endete, mit riesigen Verlusten an Menschen und Material.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandlungen auszuschließen und nur eine unrealistische Maximalposition zu vertreten, ist haarsträubend.


Verhandlungen werden eben nicht ausgeschlossen, die grundlegende Voraussetzung ist aber ein Rückzug der Russischen Truppen hinter die Grenzen und Linien des 24.02.2022, was Russland und auch Du nicht willst, insoweit gibt es keine Verhandlungen.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Russland.
> 
> Russen raus aus der Ukraine, Problem geloest



Rund 10Mio?
Sollen sie doch Referenden abhalten und selber entscheiden?  Da die Ukraine so ein Super Duper Rechtsstaat ist, sollte es kein Problem sein?
In der DDR, hat am Ende das Volk entschieden, warum nicht in anderen Ländern auch.
Dieser Konflikt sollte nicht das ganze Weltgefüge in die Krise gleiten lassen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon, dass das für beide Seiten gilt?



Klar, aber die Russen sind in einigen Bereichen klar überlegen und  für vieles benötigt man nur Consumerdrohnen, die Massenhaft aus China geliefert werden.
Erste Klagen über die Geran -2, kann man lesen. Sie wird aktiv im Raum Charkiw eingesetzt und ist scheinbar sehr schwer zu bekämpfen.
Ohne das Laub der Bäume, sind die Soldaten in ihren Baumreihen auf den Feldern wie auf dem Präsentierteller.
Das kann die Ukraine nicht leisten.



Optiki schrieb:


> bei den Russen macht die Organisation und Verteilung mit dem Hintergrund der Korruption die Probleme.



Das überbieten die Ukrainer locker








						Why military aid to Ukraine doesn't always get to the front lines: "Like 30% of it reaches its final destination"
					

What happens after U.S. and NATO allies ferry weapons and military supplies across the border and into the hands of Ukrainians?




					web.archive.org
				








Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein anderes Szenario für jeden klar denkenden Menschen und Militär,


Doch.
Wenn zB nahe bei Donezk eine Stadt liegt, von wo aus Donezk beschossen wird, wäre es logisch, diese einzuebnen.
Blöd nur wenn dort Verwandte und Freunde leben , also kämpft man sich aufwendig heran. Man will auch die Bevölkerung möglichst wenig schädigen, weil man sie behalten will.

Klar könnten auch 50 TOS-1A, oder Grads alles einebnen, aber das will keiner aus den Donbassmilizen.
Es gibt genug Videos, wo diese Leute nach Hause kommen, nachdem das Gebiet erobert wurde.

Minsk2 hatte übrigens eine Amnestie  und die wären seit 8 Jahen vielleicht schon zu Hause gewesen.
Dumme Entscheidung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Pure russische Propaganda, die freien Medien berichten ander.es,



Wo erzählen unsere Medien das alle Brücken über den Dnjepr vernichtet wurden?
Da würden keine Züge mehr fahren? Stelle dir das mal vor? Auch keine LKWs mehr ohne riesen Umwege. Wie bekommt man dann seinen Nachschub an die Front?
Das Land wäre dadurch zweigeteilt und du meinst die Russen treffen keine Brücke?



Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn die Separatisten 20000-30000 Mann haben wäre das sehr viel,



Bei rund 3-4 Mio Einwohnern?
Gehe von 60k aus und das wurde schon öfter geschrieben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> selbst die Mehrzahl russichen Blogger sehen es so.



Weil die ja auch alle dem Stab der russischen Armee angehören und über alles Einblick haben?
Ein Strelkow wollte am liebsten ganz Russland in den Krieg jagen. Das ist kein Sprint, das wird ein Marathon und ich denke nicht das den Russen so schnell die Pzste ausgeht, trotz Problemen.
Jetzt gehen viele steil, weil endlich die Infrastruktur angegriffen wurde.
Super! Das brauchen wir ....



Don-71 schrieb:


> grundlegende Voraussetzung ist aber ein Rückzug der Russischen Truppen hinter die Grenzen und Linien des 24.02.2022,


Was völlig unrealistischen Nonsens ist und ständiges Wiederholen,  bringt noch weniger.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Brücken über den Dnepr wurden nicht zerstört.
> Infrastruktur existiert immer noch.
> Entscheidungszentren werden nicht zerstört.
> Einsatz einer kleineren Truppe, statt voller Einsatz der Armee und Luftwaffe.


Die Russen haben sich auch schon an einigen Eisenbahnbrücken und andere Bahnstrukturen probiert dauerhaft auszuschalten, teilweise mit mäßigem Erfolg. Ebenfalls haben sie bei bei Rückwärtsbewegungen auch Brücken oder Wasserrückhaltungen zerstört.

Sie haben auch schon versucht Entscheidungszentren zu zerstörten, so haben sie zum Beispiel versucht Vitaly Kim zu töten, welcher aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht im Büro war, ich glaube die Anzahl der Toden war über 20 am Ende.









						Russian Strike Hits Government Building in Mykolaiv - The Moscow Times
					

A Russian strike battered the regional government building in the southern Ukrainian city of Mykolaiv, a key port under heavy assault for weeks, the regional governor said on Tuesday.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




In Kherson sind damals auch Raketen neben dem einem Administration-Gebäude eingeschlagen, ich hab die Bilder noch vor Augen, wie die Rakete neben dem Haupteingang einschlägt.

Die Russen haben auch nur ein endliches Lager an zielgenauen Raketen und können nicht alles zerbomben, wie sie es möchten.

Weshalb es auch relativ wahrscheinlich ist, dass die gerade die Raketen von den S300 Systemen nehmen um Kharkiv und Mykolaiv zu beschießen, weil es billiger ist und trotzdem ordentlich Schaden macht.

Die gute alte Luftwaffe der Russen, von der die Russen beschreiben sie würden sonst was leisten und der Westen inklusive der Ukraine das Gegenteil behaupten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das überbieten die Ukrainer locker


Der Artikel wurde aus einem Grund schon offline genommen, weil er Müll war und das Zeigt auch die Ausstattung der Soldaten bei den aktuelle Offensiven der Ukrainer..









						Why military aid in Ukraine may not always get to the front lines
					

What happens after U.S. and NATO allies ferry weapons and military supplies across the border and into the hands of Ukrainians?




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Kassalowski (19. September 2022)

_"The Ukrainian-made, Snipex Alligator long-range, large-caliber, anti-materiel rifle — seen here with a silencer. According to Ukraine’s military, can penetrate a 10 mm armor plate from a single shot 1.5 km away."_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571894487592435719

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Maximum firing range:    7,000 m
krankes gerät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Früher nannte man sowas mal Panzerbüchse


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 10Mio?


Russische truppen und kollaborateure! Das sind keine 10mio...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Erste Klagen über die Geran -2, kann man lesen. Sie wird aktiv im Raum Charkiw eingesetzt und ist scheinbar sehr schwer zu bekämpfen.


Mal zur abwechslung die wahrheit von dir. Ich markiere mir das mal im kalender.
Quelle:



			„Verändern zweifellos die Pläne“: Ukrainischer Oberst schildert, wie Irans Kamikaze-Drohnen zur Gefahr werden
		


Da muß die ukraine wohl ihre atrappen-produktion ankurbeln. In einem feld von 30 atrappen kann man locker 10 panzerhaubitzen verstecken und deren überlebenschance ist mehr als gut, wenn nur kamikaze-drohnen kommen. (bei einem angriff mit rohr-artillerie sieht das zwar anders aus, ist im norden wohl aber auch nicht wirklich vorhanden)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ohne das Laub der Bäume, sind die Soldaten in ihren Baumreihen auf den Feldern wie auf dem Präsentierteller.


Solltest du bei der armee gewesen sein hast du wohl das thema "tarnung" komplett ignoriert. In einem kahlen wald kannst du mehrere panzer verstecken ohne das was angreifbares aus zu machen ist. und einzelne menschen sind da schon garnicht zu sehen. (im schnee-tarn oder eingebuddelt im schnee gleich 3 mal nicht)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Doch.
> Wenn zB nahe bei Donezk eine Stadt liegt, von wo aus Donezk beschossen wird, wäre es logisch, diese einzuebnen.


Gängige russen-praxis...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Blöd nur wenn dort Verwandte und Freunde leben , also kämpft man sich aufwendig heran. Man will auch die Bevölkerung möglichst wenig schädigen, weil man sie behalten will.


Gängige praxis der ukrainer.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Verhandlungen werden eben nicht ausgeschlossen, die grundlegende Voraussetzung ist aber ein Rückzug der Russischen Truppen hinter die Grenzen und Linien des 24.02.2022, was Russland und auch Du nicht willst, insoweit gibt es keine Verhandlungen.


Ähm...Der drops ist schon lange gelutscht. Aktuell gibt es nur noch alles oder garnichts, sprich komplette befreiung der ukraine. Ein "oder" gibt es für die ukraine derzeit nicht.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß die ukraine wohl ihre atrappen-produktion ankurbeln. In einem feld von 30 atrappen kann man locker 10 panzerhaubitzen verstecken und deren überlebenschance ist mehr als gut, wenn nur kamikaze-drohnen kommen. (bei einem angriff mit rohr-artillerie sieht das zwar anders aus, ist im norden wohl aber auch nicht wirklich vorhanden)


Die Ukrainer sollte erstmal anfangen die Klappe zu halten und nicht ständig alles präsentieren, was sie sich einfallen lassen.

Aktuell ist nicht bekannt wo genau diese Drohnen eingesetzt werden, aktuelle ist mir keine feste Verteidigungslinie um Kharkiv bekannt, die nicht stark angegriffen wird. Die Ukrainer sind seit mehreren Tagen über den Oskil drüber hinweg und um Lyman unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie dann so einfach unentdeckt an die Front ein paar Fakehaubitzen bringen können. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Solltest du bei der armee gewesen sein hast du wohl das thema "tarnung" komplett ignoriert. In einem kahlen wald kannst du mehrere panzer verstecken ohne das was angreifbares aus zu machen ist. und einzelne menschen sind da schon garnicht zu sehen. (im schnee-tarn oder eingebuddelt im schnee gleich 3 mal nicht)


Um Kherson gibt es doch eigentlich keinen Wald, nur die typischen Hecken zwischen den Feldern. Ich stelle es mir da schwer vor, sich ausreichend zu verstecken, dass ist schon so extrem schwer. Im Norden sollen die Ukrainer ebenfalls am Rande des Walde stehen, somit gibt es dann keinen Wald mehr.



Tschetan schrieb:


> 50 TOS-1A


Was soll das dann für ein Verband oder Gruppe  sein, der so viele von den Dinger vereint? Ich habe davon noch nie mehr als eine Hand voll im Einsatz zusammen gesehen.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls haben sie bei bei Rückwärtsbewegungen auch Brücken oder Wasserrückhaltungen zerstört


Haben Ukrakner auch gemacht, aber ich schreibe von den Dneperbrücken. Das sind strategische Ziele.



Optiki schrieb:


> S300 Systemen nehmen um Kharkiv und Mykolaiv zu beschießen, weil es billiger ist und trotzdem ordentlich Schaden macht.


Ich denke das ist Unsinn.
Abgesehen davon ist sie effektiver bei Himars und Co.
Für andere Ziele wird der Sprengkopf eher ineffektiv sein.


Optiki schrieb:


> und der Westen inklusive der Ukraine das Gegenteil behaupten.


Na dann....  ich habe von mehreren hundert Einsätzen pro Tag gelesen und das ist wenn man Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber einbezieht, nicht unmöglich.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Russische truppen und kollaborateure! Das sind keine 10mio...



Lugansk und Donezk sind schon um die 3-4 Mio, dazu die Krim mit 2,3 Mio, rund 4Mio Flüchtlinge in Russland.
Was ist mit den Bewojnern in Cherson und Saporischia,  die kollaboriert haben, also Essen, Renten, Rubel empfangen und genutzt haben?
10Mio ist noch zugunsten der Ukraine geschätzt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Solltest du bei der armee gewesen sein hast du wohl das thema "tarnung" komplett ignoriert.



Über uns schwebten keine Drohnen.
Irgendwo rennt immer einer rum und sei es um das "Örtchen" aufzusuchen. Ich habe genug Videos dazu gesehen.
Die Fliegen über den Gräben und sehen dich, ohne gesehen zu werden und damit wird die Arti korrigiert.
Wenn die Soldaten fliehen, werden sie verfolgt, bis sie denken sicher zu sein.
In HD, erkennst du jedes " unnatürliche" Objekt. Bitte, erzähle nix über " perfekte" Tarnung.


Optiki schrieb:


> Was soll das dann für ein Verband oder Gruppe sein, der so viele von den Dinger vereint?


Im Verband der russischen Armee, würde das gegen fremde Truppen in dieser Form eingesetzt werden.
Das nennt sich dann Artillerievorbereitung , natürlich im Verbund mit Grad und Rohrartillerie.
Danach eine Staffel Mi-24 und Bodentruppen mit Panzern und Motschützen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q91yFP9E9Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Haben Ukrakner auch gemacht, aber ich schreibe von den Dneperbrücken. Das sind strategische Ziele.


Ich weiß und wo ist der Rest meiner Aussagen, so viel zum Thema Diskussion.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist Unsinn.
> Abgesehen davon ist sie effektiver bei Himars und Co.
> Für andere Ziele wird der Sprengkopf eher ineffektiv sein.


Bis jetzt hast du noch keinen Hinweis geliefert, dass die Russen überhaupt Raketen der westliche Systeme aus der Luft holen konnten, mit was greifen die Russen dann diese Städte an.

Die Raketen von dem System machen Schaden und das reicht den Russen doch sonst auch, die Qulität spielt oft eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Na dann....  ich habe von mehreren hundert Einsätzen pro Tag gelesen und das ist wenn man Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber einbezieht, nicht unmöglich.


doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, sonst müssten sie nicht immer noch indirekte Raketenangriffe fliegen..



Tschetan schrieb:


> m Verband der russischen Armee, würde das gegen fremde Truppen in dieser Form eingesetzt werden.
> Das nennt sich dann Artillerievorbereitung , natürlich im Vrrbund mit Grad und Rohrartillerie.


Die werden aber nicht 50 Stück von den Dingern ansammeln, vor allem weil die auch nur eine kurze Range haben. Wir haben den Einsatz von TOS bis jetzt nur gesehen, wenn die Russen vorher alles mit Artillerie platt machen konnten und dann waren es mal 1-3 Systeme, dass kann aktuell wohl höchstens noch um Bachmut passieren


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer sind seit mehreren Tagen über den Oskil drüber hinweg und um Lyman unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie dann so einfach unentdeckt an die Front ein paar Fakehaubitzen bringen können. richtig


So richtig sicher ist das nicht. Sind echt eher DRGs und Liman, rennen die seit Tagen an und verlieren viele Soldaten.


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß und wo ist der Rest meiner Aussagen, so viel zum Thema Diskussion.


Ich hatte über die Dneperbrücken geschrieben und was erzählst du?


Optiki schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hast du noch keinen Hinweis geliefert, dass die Russen überhaupt Himars aus der Luft holen konnten, mit was greifen die Russen dann diese Städte an.


Wenn dir nicht einmal der offizielle Bericht des MoD reicht? Himars sind einfache ballistische Raketen.
Bisschen weniger Zeit haben sie wohl zum bekämpfen, aber das ist wohl Übungsssache.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Raketen von dem System machen Schaden und das reicht den Russen doch sonst auch, die Qulität spielt oft eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Einfache Behauptung. Die Russdn fliegen in 6 Stunden zur ISS , aber treffen keine Brücke...


Optiki schrieb:


> doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, sonst müssten sie nicht immer noch indirekte Raketenangriffe fliegen..


Rajetenangriffe sind im Hinterland des Gegner sicherer und effektiver. So ein Flugzeug kann schon von Awacs entdeckt werden und als Ziel an " schlummernde" S-300 weitergegeben werden.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die werden aber nicht 50 Stück von den Dingern ansammeln, vor allem weil die auch nur eine kurze Range haben


Stimmt,  weil es für die Russen kein Krieg ist.
Das ist aber auch das " Unverständnis " mit aber wenn man es versteht, lässt die Verwirrung nach.


Nicht das ich das schon vermutet hatte...









						Russian occupiers are trying to restore crossing near Kakhovka hydroelectric power plant – satellite images
					

ALONA MAZURENKO — MONDAY, 19 SEPTEMBER 2022, 14:52




					www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> So richtig sicher ist das nicht. Sind echt eher DRGs und Liman, rennen die seit Tagen an und verlieren viele Soldaten.



Erzählen dir mal wieder deine russischen Weisen?  

Wenn man die Entwicklung verfolgt und Karten lesen kann, läuft da von Seiten der Ukraine absolut nichts Sturm gegen Lyman, sondern versuchen die Ukrainer die Stadt über die Flanken, über Yarova und Dibrova zu umgehen, um sie einzukesseln und damit die russischen Truppen zum Rückzug aus der Stadt zu zwingen.

Die Ukraine hat überhaupt kein Interesse daran sich in Lyman auf einen blutigen und verlustreichen Häuserkampf mit der russischen Armee einzulassen, für eine Stadt die nur begrenzt strategisch bedeutend ist.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> So richtig sicher ist das nicht. Sind echt eher DRGs und Liman, rennen die seit Tagen an und verlieren viele Soldaten.


ich denke da werden beide Seiten ihre Probleme haben, der Angreifer ist natürlich im Nachteil, aber ob die Russen eine gute Verteidigung haben, steht in den Sternen


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hatte über die Dneperbrücken geschrieben und was erzählst du?


Ich antworten auf deine ganze Aussage, willst noch 10 mal deine Dneperbrücken erwähnen, geht einem ja langsam auf die Ketten. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn dir nicht einmal der offizielle Bericht des MoD reicht? Himars sind einfache ballistische Raketen.
> Bisschen weniger Zeit haben sie wohl zum bekämpfen, aber das ist wohl Übungsssache.


Der MoD Bericht der Russen hat in den ersten Wochen des Krieges schon jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Wenn die Russen so super westlichen GLRMS abwehren könnten, hätten sie das schon längst auf Video festgehalten, stattdessen zeigen sie lieber, wie sie Betonpfeiler im Meer treffen können. Wenn es für Russland so einfach ist, warum schützen sie nicht ihre Übergänge oder wenigstens ihre politischen Zentren in den besetzten Gebieten. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Einfache Behauptung. Die Russdn fliegen in 6 Stunden zur ISS , aber treffen keine Brücke...


Du brauchst mir nicht mit deinem Stammtischgeschwafel ankommen, ich habe schon mehrmals geschrieben das die Russen auch Ziele treffen. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie die Städte in der Nähe der Front oft dem Erdboden gleich machen und da benutzten die kaum Iskander oder Marschflugkörper. 



Spoiler: Beispiele für Angriffe 







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1565688551492276227

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1563420022713618434

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1563430350176817154

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1558386811864600578

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1553326132182880256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Inside hospital on Ukraine’s frontline: ‘Russia wants to destroy fabric of our lives’
					

Work goes on inside the bombarded Mykolaiv hospital near key offensive to retake Kherson




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Since beginning of full-scale war only 27 days in which Mykolaiv suffered no attacks Head of Oblast Military Administration
					

UKRAINSKA PRAVDA - WEDNESDAY, 7 SEPTEMBER 2022, 13:28 During the 195 days of the full-scale invasion, there were only 27 days when Russia didn't launch any attacks on Mykolaiv. Source: Vitalii Kim, the Head of the Mykolaiv Oblast State Administration, during the "FREEOM" TV channel broadcast...




					news.yahoo.com
				









Tschetan schrieb:


> Rajetenangriffe sind im Hinterland des Gegner sicherer und effektiver. So ein Flugzeug kann schon von Awacs entdeckt werden und als Ziel an " schlummernde" S-300 weitergegeben werden.


Weil die in einer Parabel einmal um die Sonne fliegen oder wie sollen die so weit fliegen.. Wo haben irgendwelche Flugzeuge überhaupt etwas der Ukrainer gebremst, höchsten in Kherson, aber da zeigen die Russen auch schon seit 2 Wochen die selben Fahrzeuge an einer Flussüberquerung, die sie nicht weg bekommen, weil der Wasserstand zu niedrig ist. 

Generell gibt es nur den Hinweis auf punktuelle Einsätze in wenigen Gebieten, ansonsten kotzen die meisten russischen Blogger, wozu auch Soldaten aus der Wagnergruppe gehören, wie z.B. Greyzone oder Separatisten offen darüber ab, wie wenig Luftunterstützung sie bekommen und sie deswegen um Kharkiv auch so rennen mussten. Also genau das Gegenteil von deinen Aussagen zur Kharkiv Front. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt,  weil es für die Russen kein Krieg ist.
> Das ist aber auch das " Unverständnis " mit aber wenn man es versteht, lässt die Verwirrung nach.


Ich bin ja kein Experte, aber du kannst mir gern erklären, wie die Russen mit ihrer Struktur, wo auch die TOS Werfer eingliedert sind plötzlich 50 Stück an einer Stellen haben sollen, woher sollen die ganzen Soldaten dafür her kommen. Das würde bedeutet die Russen haben noch tausende von Soldaten in der Hinterhand sie als BTGs an die Front schicken könnten.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Generell gibt es nur den Hinweis auf punktuelle Einsätze in wenigen Gebieten, ansonsten kotzen die meisten russischen Blogger, wozu auch Soldaten aus der Wagnergruppe gehören, wie z.B. Greyzone oder Separatisten offen darüber ab, wie wenig Luftunterstützung sie bekommen und sie deswegen um Kharkiv auch so rennen mussten.


Nach allem was man ließt, sind die Russen vom Gepard kalt erwischt worden, weil sie wohl ähnlich wie die Bundesdeutsche Regierung eher davon ausgegangen sind, das der zum Objektschutz eingesetzt wird und nicht für was er eigentlich gebaut wurde, eigene mechanisierte Kräfte an der Front zu schützen, aber genau so haben die Ukrainer ihn eingesetzt.
Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob die Bundesregierung darüber wirklich begeistert ist, aber das ist meine persönliche Spekulation.
Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, haben die Russen 14 Luftfahrzeuge bei der Ukrainischen Offensive verloren und ich spekuliere das mehr als die Hälfte auf das Konto der Geparden gehen,.
Der Gepard schließt eine weitere Fähigkeitslücke der Ukranischen Armee, gerade mechanisierte Angriffe gegen Luftbedrohung abzuschirmen, man kann nur hoffen das möglichst schnell alle 50 in die Ukraine kommen und aus Norwegen reichlich Munition.

Und ganz ehrlich schaut euch doch einfach mal alle zugänglichen Quellen über die russische Luftwaffe an, so viel aebeitsfähiges Material gibt es da gar nicht, alleine anhand dieser Dokumente ist schon klar, dass sie gar nicht hunderte von Einsätzen fliegen können und schon gar nicht mit einer einigermaßen intakten ukrainischen Flugabwehr.
Sie brauchen ja auch noch Flugzeuge an den restlichen Grenzen ihres Reiches.
Das mit der mangelnden Luftunterstützung für die Russische Armee wird eher jeden Tag schlimmer, als das es besser wird.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> für eine Stadt die nur begrenzt strategisch bedeutend ist.


Das meinst nur du.


Optiki schrieb:


> aber ob die Russen eine gute Verteidigung haben, steht in den Sternen


Dort sind jetzt wohl reguläre russische Einheiten zur Unterstützung  


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich antworten auf deine ganze Aussage, willst noch 10 mal deine Dneperbrücken erwähnen


Weil es um die strategische Bedeutung einer solchen Zerstörung ging. Da kann man nicht so schnell ausweichen.


Optiki schrieb:


> hätten sie das schon längst auf Video festgehalten


Warum glaubst du das die S-400 dazu nicht in der Lage ist ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer sollte erstmal anfangen die Klappe zu halten und nicht ständig alles präsentieren, was sie sich einfallen lassen.


Dann schreib denen das mal. Ich befürchte nur die welt will unterhalten sein und wie langweilig wäre es hier ohne diese informationen...
Auf der anderen seite kann man das auch für fehl-info`s nutzen und so das "schach-spiel" auf eine neue ebene bringen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Aktuell ist nicht bekannt wo genau diese Drohnen eingesetzt werden,


Laut dem von mir verlinkten artikel, in post 13830,  sind die drohnen anscheinend hauptsächlich im nordosten unterwegs. Da sollen die russen nicht mehr so viel artillerie haben...


Optiki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob sie dann so einfach unentdeckt an die Front ein paar Fakehaubitzen bringen können.


Wenn die ähnlich erfinderisch sind wie wir früher, bekommen die das auch hin. Ich frag mich nur gerade, ob die russischen drohnen auch nachtsicht haben. 


Optiki schrieb:


> Um Kherson gibt es doch eigentlich keinen Wald, nur die typischen Hecken zwischen den Feldern. Ich stelle es mir da schwer vor, sich ausreichend zu verstecken, dass ist schon so extrem schwer.


Bei groß-gerät ist es sicherlich schwer, je nach dem wie die hecken dort so aus fallen. Da wären die marder vermutlich nicht schlecht...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Lugansk und Donezk sind schon um die 3-4 Mio, dazu die Krim mit 2,3 Mio, rund 4Mio Flüchtlinge in Russland.
> Was ist mit den Bewojnern in Cherson und Saporischia,  die kollaboriert haben, also Essen, Renten, Rubel empfangen und genutzt haben?
> 10Mio ist noch zugunsten der Ukraine geschätzt.


Du hast nur eine komische vorstellung. Nur weil ich essen vom gegner annehme kollaboriere ich noch lange nicht. Die leute in den besetzten gebieten versuchen in erster linie zu überleben. Da werden schon ein paar sachen akzeptabel, wobei die zusammenarbeit mit dem gegner nicht dazu gehört.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Über uns schwebten keine Drohnen.


Über uns auch nicht und dennoch sollten wir nicht zu sehen sein während wir unser geschütz sicherten.
Aber hey... ich war halt bei der artillerie und idealer weise hat man von uns nur die einschläge im zielgebiet gesehen.   


Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwo rennt immer einer rum und sei es um das "Örtchen" aufzusuchen. Ich habe genug Videos dazu gesehen.
> Die Fliegen über den Gräben und sehen dich, ohne gesehen zu werden und damit wird die Arti korrigiert.


Artillerie "korrigiert" überhaupt nichts. Die ist dafür da um ein zielgebiet flächig mit explodierender munition ein zu decken. Wenn da nun zufällig etwas ist, was auch nicht schnell genug weg kommt, dann hat das objekt irgendwo pech gehabt. Als einzelner soldat würde ich mich da einfach im schützengraben flach machen und hoffen, das ich keinen direkten treffer erhalte. (druckwelle und schrapnelle sollten mit etwas glück und tiefem graben zu großen teilen darüber hinweg gehen) Dann stehen die chancen auch ganz passabel, das ich dem gegner das noch zurück zahlen kann. (weg laufen ist auf alle fälle sinnlos außer man weis genau wo wann welche granate ein schlägt)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Soldaten fliehen, werden sie verfolgt, bis sie denken sicher zu sein.
> In HD, erkennst du jedes " unnatürliche" Objekt. Bitte, erzähle nix über " perfekte" Tarnung.


In HD mußt du endlos zoomen um überhaupt etwas erkennen zu können oder die drohne fliegt in 10m über grund. Ich hoffe unser gerät ist da besser...


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ob die russischen drohnen auch nachtsicht haben.


Sie orten sogar Handysignale.

Die Russen haben Geräte um das Gelände in der Nacht zu beobachten. Einige Videos gesehen, wie ganze Gruppen dadurch zerstört wurden, das sie voll mit Arti eingedeckt wurden. Panzer sind dazu auch gut geeignet und überall besitzen die Russen mehr.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da wären die marder vermutlich nicht schlecht


Es ist egal ob Bmp, oder Marder. Wirklich.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur weil ich essen vom gegner annehme kollaboriere ich noch lange nicht


Das erkläre den Ukrainischen Strafbehörden. Es kann Ärger geben.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber hey... ich war halt bei der artillerie und idealer weise hat man von uns nur die einschläge im zielgebiet gesehen


Heute gibt es Gegenartillerie Radare, Drohnen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die ist dafür da um ein zielgebiet flächig mit explodierender munition ein zu decken. Wenn da nun zufällig etwas ist, was auch nicht schnell genug weg kommt, dann hat das objekt irgendwo pech gehabt. Als einzelner soldat würde ich mich da einfach im schützengraben flach machen und hoffen, das ich keinen direkten treffer erhalte.


Auch das hilft nicht.  Ich habe Videos gesehen wo Soldaten nur noch hilflos zur Drohne schauten und danach tot waren. Einen erwischte es mit heruntergelassener Hose hinter einem Busch.
Vieles tut richtig weh.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In HD mußt du endlos zoomen um überhaupt etwas erkennen zu können oder die drohne fliegt in 10m über grund. Ich hoffe unser gerät ist da besser...


Vielfach werden nur Consumerdrohnen genutzt.  Die reichen völlig und China produziert billig Massen davon.
Die siehst die auch kaum, geschweige das du sie hörst. Sie schweben über dem Graben und die Soldaten wissen nicht das sie beobachtet werden. Pressen sich in den Graben, bis sie getroffen werden.
Rennen die in einen Unterstand trifft es die dort, mit ihre  Kameraden.
Das läuft an der ganzen Front.

Irgendwann erfahren wir vielleicht die Verluste.


----------



## Kassalowski (19. September 2022)

offenbar wieder kleine fortschritte:

_"Bilohorivka in Luhansk Oblast has been liberated and is fully under the control of Ukraine’s Armed Forces"
- Serhiy Hayday, head of Luhansk regional administration_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571945555034779648

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielfach werden *nur Consumerdrohnen genutzt*. Die 4eichen völlig und China produziert billig Massen davon.
> Dh siehst die auch jaum, geschweige das du sie hörst. Sie schweben über dem Graben und die Soldsten wissen nicht das sie beobachtet werden. Pressen sich in den Graben, bis sie getroffen werden.
> Rennen die in einen Unverständnis trifft es die dort, mit ihre Kameraden.
> Das läuft an der ganzen Front.


Du hast so überhaupt keine Ahnung von was du erzählst, man weiss gar nicht wo man anfangenb soll!
Ich kenne alle kleinen und mittleren Consumerdrohnen aus China gerade die Guten, und keine ist dazu fähig was du beschrieben hast.
Jede dieser Drohnen ist um 150m (Höhe) und 500-1000m plus Entfernung deutschlich hörbar und selbst mit Zoom und hochauflösenden Bildschirm bekommst du nicht mal einzelne Menschen sichbar bei der Höhe, geschweige Getarntes in einer Umgebung. Dazu musst du unter 50m und dann kann jeder die Drohne sehen und sehr weit hören.
Du erzählst so viel Müll das es unglaublich ist, keine der westlichen Staaten würde Millionen bis Milliarden in Drohnenforschung stecken, wenn man Consumerdrohnen oder diesen selbstgebastelten Mist der Russen mit Canon Kameras dazu verwenden könnte, was man eigentlich will.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> offenbar wieder kleine fortschritte:


Auf Livemap sieht man schon das Lyman ausflankiert ist und die Ukranische Armme ihren nächsten Kessel demnächst schließen wird.


----------



## Optiki (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach allem was man ließt, sind die Russen vom Gepard kalt erwischt worden, weil sie wohl ähnlich wie die Bundesdeutsche Regierung eher davon ausgegangen sind, das der zum Objektschutz eingesetzt wird und nicht für was er eigentlich gebaut wurde, eigene mechanisierte Kräfte an der Front zu schützen, aber genau so haben die Ukrainer ihn eingesetzt.
> Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob die Bundesregierung darüber wirklich begeistert ist, aber das ist meine persönliche Spekulation.
> Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, haben die Russen 14 Luftfahrzeuge bei der Ukrainischen Offensive verloren und ich spekuliere das mehr als die Hälfte auf das Konto der Geparden gehen,.
> Der Gepard schließt eine weitere Fähigkeitslücke der Ukranischen Armee, gerade mechanisierte Angriffe gegen Luftbedrohung abzuschirmen, man kann nur hoffen das möglichst schnell alle 50 in die Ukraine kommen und aus Norwegen reichlich Munition.


Die Annahme mit dem Objektschutz fand ich auch ziemlich Panne. Ob die Anzahl der Abschüsse so stimmen ist so immer so eine Sache, aber ja, sie wurden explizit als ein Erfolgsfaktor benannt. Ich denke auch, dass sie eine sehr gute Ergänzung sind und die Ukrainer gerne mehr solche Systemen haben wollen, es vlt auch deswegen nochmal erwähnten. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit der mangelnden Luftunterstützung für die Russische Armee wird eher jeden Tag schlimmer, als das es besser wird.


Es wird ja jetzt vermutet, dass sie mehr ins Risiko gehen werden, um die Ukrainer abzuwehren und dabei deren Verluste noch steigen werden. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann schreib denen das mal. Ich befürchte nur die welt will unterhalten sein und wie langweilig wäre es hier ohne diese informationen...
> Auf der anderen seite kann man das auch für fehl-info`s nutzen und so das "schach-spiel" auf eine neue ebene bringen.


Es gibt ja einen Unterschied bei den Informationen, aber Bilder von perfekten Attrappen, Reparaturwerkstätten oder selbst entwickelten Abwurfeinrichtungen würde ich zurückhalten.  


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laut dem von mir verlinkten artikel, in post 13830,  sind die drohnen anscheinend hauptsächlich im nordosten unterwegs. Da sollen die russen nicht mehr so viel artillerie haben...


Laut meinen Informationsstand  haben sie schon versucht die Ukrainer am Oskil aufzuhalten und haben dort die Städte nach der Befreiung beschossen, ich denke schon das sie dort auch jetzt nach dem Vorrücken der Ukrainer noch etwas haben. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn die ähnlich erfinderisch sind wie wir früher, bekommen die das auch hin. Ich frag mich nur gerade, ob die russischen drohnen auch nachtsicht haben.


Sie haben schon teilweise Nachsicht, nicht nur an Drohnen, auch an ihren Hubschraubern. Ich meinte halt die Ukrainer sind im einer Vorwärtsbewegung, da kann man schlechte Atrapen aufstellen. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei groß-gerät ist es sicherlich schwer, je nach dem wie die hecken dort so aus fallen. Da wären die marder vermutlich nicht schlecht...


Marder wären sehr gut, aber die werden ja jetzt wohl gegen Altmetall getauscht aka T55 und BMP-1, die Hecken sind leider nicht sonderlich breit, meist so 2 Fahrzeuglängen


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Annahme mit dem Objektschutz fand ich auch ziemlich Panne. Ob die Anzahl der Abschüsse so stimmen ist so immer so eine Sache, aber ja, sie wurden explizit als ein Erfolgsfaktor benannt. Ich denke auch, dass sie eine sehr gute Ergänzung sind und die Ukrainer gerne mehr solche Systemen haben wollen, es vlt auch deswegen nochmal erwähnten.


Das ukrainische Militär selbst hat, als wesentliche Erfolgsfaktoren für die Offensive bei Izium / Charkiw, PzH 2000 und den Gepard benannt, welche wohl in diversen Situationen entscheidende Beiträge geleistet haben.

Allgemein hört man aber von ukrainischer Seite, seit dem eintreffen der ersten PzH 2000, eigentlich bereits nur lobende Worte über die Haubitze.

Kann mich auch nicht erinnern das die Ukrainer andere erhaltene Haubitzen in einer Tour derart positiv loben würden wie die PzH 2000 (also die polnische AHS Krab und Konsorten), sieht man mal von HIMARS, als Raketenartillerie, vielleicht noch ab.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es wird ja jetzt vermutet, dass sie mehr ins Risiko gehen werden, um die Ukrainer abzuwehren und dabei deren Verluste noch steigen werden.


Einmal das, dann kommt das erste Iris T Luftabwehrsystem, und aus den USA und Norwegen kommt NASAMS, Iris T für den kürzeren/mittleren Bereich und NASAMS für die mittlere/weiere Enfernungen.
Also mit jedem Tag der vergeht, Ukranische Soldaten an diesen Geräten ausgebildet werden und sie in der Ukraine ankommen, wird es immer schwieriger und die Verluste steigen zwangsläufig bei den Russen, insbesondere wenn sie es mit der Luftwaffe forcieren wollen. Und das können sie sich eigentlich bei ihrem begrenzten modernen fliegerischen Material überhaupt nicht leisten.
Insoweit halte ich Putins Aussage er hätte Zeit, und die Dauerparolen von Tschetan bezüglich der Russischen Überlegenheit und sie würden nur ihre Leute schonen, für kompletten Schwachsinn.
Mit jedem Tag wird die Ukraine militärisch stärker, gerade da wo die Russen vorher oder am Anfang des Krieges noch eine Überlegenheit hatten.


Optiki schrieb:


> Marder wären sehr gut, aber die werden ja jetzt wohl gegen Altmetall getauscht aka T55 und BMP-1, die Hecken sind leider nicht sonderlich breit, meist so 2 Fahrzeuglängen


Das ist der größte Witz des Jahrhunderts, ich kann es immer noch nicht ganz fassen. Die Griechen freuen sich einen Ast, Schrott gegen gutes Militärgerät tauschen, dabei brauchen das die Ukrainer wesentlich dringender!


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Witz des Jahrhunderts, ich kann es immer noch nicht ganz fassen. Die Griechen freuen sich einen Ast, Schrott gegen gutes Militärgerät tauschen, dabei brauchen das die Ukrainer wesentlich dringender!


Man weiß es nicht, aber wenn Griechen und Türken sich gegenseitig weiter so provozieren und hochschaukeln brauchen die Griechen den Marder vielleicht in näherer Zukunft doch noch selbst.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach allem was man ließt, sind die Russen vom Gepard kalt erwischt worden, weil sie wohl ähnlich wie die Bundesdeutsche Regierung eher davon ausgegangen sind, das der zum Objektschutz eingesetzt wird und nicht für was er eigentlich gebaut wurde, eigene mechanisierte Kräfte an der Front zu schützen, aber genau so haben die Ukrainer ihn eingesetzt.


Wäre die russische Luftwaffe kompetenter könnte sie gegen die Geparden relativ gut vorgehen, jedenfalls wenn sie mit was anderem als der Su 25 ankommen.
Btw der Gepard war aber nie für den Objektschutz gedacht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jede dieser Drohnen ist um 150m (Höhe) und 500-1000m plus Entfernung deutschlich hörbar und selbst mit Zoom und hochauflösenden Bildschirm bekommst du nicht mal einzelne Menschen sichbar bei der Höhe, geschweige Getarntes in einer Umgebung. Dazu musst du unter 50m und dann kann jeder die Drohne sehen und sehr weit hören.


Als jemand der ne Mavic Air 2 hat muss ich dir widersprechen, ein bisschen mehr können sie dann doch und so laut sind sie auch nicht


----------



## Kassalowski (19. September 2022)

wagners -.ru website wurde von den ukrainern gehackt & angeblich haben sie die personenbezogenen daten ALLER wagner-söldner. die tweets dazu poste ich mal nicht - das gewählte hintergrundbild ist -na sagen wirs mal so- nicht gerade eben geschmackvoll.
mittlerweile scheint die seite auch komplett useless... 💪




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allgemein hört man aber von ukrainischer Seite seit dem eintreffen der ersten PzH 2000 eigentlich bereits nur lobende Worte über die Haubitze.


Weiß eigentlich Jemand, ob die jetzt für die Ukraine gebaut werden, ich beziehe mich da auf die Bestellung von 100 Stück der Ukraine bei Rheinmetall? Man hört gar nichts mehr davon.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Als jemand der ne Mavic Air 2 hat muss ich dir widersprechen, ein bisschen mehr können sie dann doch und so laut sind sie auch nicht


Also die DJI Mini 2 kann man auf die Entfernungen deutlich hören (ich habe eine) und auch deine Mavic Air 2, deine Kamera ist ein bischen besser, aber ich habe beide schon erlebt und bei 100m Höhe kannst du verdammt schlecht einen Menschen ausmachen, Ansammlungen schon eher, aber bei Tarnung musst du wesentlich dichter heran.
​


----------



## chill_eule (19. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> wagners -.ru website wurde von den ukrainern gehackt


Nachzulesen wo?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich Jemand, ob die jetzt für die Ukraine gebaut werden, ich beziehe mich da auf die Bestellung von 100 Stück der Ukraine bei Rheinmetall? Man hört gar nichts mehr davon.


Nope, es war auch meines Wissens nach nichts mehr von zu hören.
Einzig, das die Bundeswehr wohl noch 4 weitere PzH 2000, aus ihren Beständen, an die Ukraine liefern will, war vor ein paar Tagen von Christine Lambrecht zu hören.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber ich habe beide schon erlebt und bei 100m höhe kannst du verdammt schlecht einen Menschen ausmachen,


Fand ich nicht, aber okay 

Btw es gibt auch welche mit FLIR


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope, war meines Wissens nichts mehr von zu hören.


Was willst du da hören?
Das braucht seine Zeit, über die 100 Leos für Deutschland hat man zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung des ersten auch kaum was gehört.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nicht erinnern das die Ukrainer andere erhaltene Haubitzen in einer Tour derart positiv loben würden wie die PzH 2000


Das Ding dürfte auch mit Ausnahme des Leo2 das fortschrittlichste sein, was wir an schwerem Gerät zu bieten haben bzw. was die Ukraine erhält.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich Jemand, ob die jetzt für die Ukraine gebaut werden, ich beziehe mich da auf die Bestellung von 100 Stück der Ukraine bei Rheinmetall? Man hört gar nichts mehr davon.


Ob sie für die Ukraine gebaut werden weiß ich nicht, ich kann dir aber 100%tig sicher sagen DASS wir momentan neue davon bauen und, dass die ein ziemliches Update bekommen werden. Ich vermute, dass wir unsere vorhandenen PZH2000 liefern und (um) dann selbst als Teil des 100-Milliarden-Paketes die Upgradeversion in unsere Bestände zu nehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob sie für die Ukraine gebaut werden weiß ich nicht, ich kann dir aber 100%tig sicher sagen DASS wir momentan neue davon bauen und, dass die ein ziemliches Update bekommen werden. Ich vermute, dass wir unsere vorhandenen PZH2000 liefern und (um) dann selbst als Teil des 100-Milliarden-Paketes die Upgradeversion in unsere Bestände zu nehmen.


Meinst du wegen der RCH-155 auf Boxer, oder das die neugebauten PzH 2000 dann auch nochmal ausstattungstechnisch modernisiert werden sollen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> oder das die neugebauten PzH 2000 dann auch noch ausstattungstechnisch modernisiert werden sollen?


Über Ausstattungen weiß ich nichts. Aber ich arbeite für einen Laden, der unter anderem Zulieferer der Bundeswehr für Panzerung ist. Dass ich keine technischen Details verraten darf sollte offensichtlich sein aber ich denke mit einem "die neue Revision der PZH2000 wird deutlich schwerer zu durchschlagen sein als die alte" verstoße ich gegen keine Vereinbarungen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob sie für die Ukraine gebaut werden weiß ich nicht, ich kann dir aber 100%tig sicher sagen DASS wir momentan neue davon bauen und, dass die ein ziemliches Update bekommen werden. Ich vermute, dass wir unsere vorhandenen PZH2000 liefern und (um) dann selbst als Teil des 100-Milliarden-Paketes die Upgradeversion in unsere Bestände zu nehmen.


Das sehe ich ähnlich!
Das ist das "Neuste" nach Google was ich dazu finden konnte.








						Rheinmetall und KMW: 1,7 Milliarden Euro für Haubitzen und zehntausende Schuss: die Ukraine kauft groß in Deutschland ein
					

Grünes Licht aus Berlin: Für einen Milliardenbetrag darf das Land Waffen bei deutschen Firmen kaufen. Im Krieg mit Russland hilft das aber nur bedingt.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Der Deal ist wohl abgeschlossen und die Dinger werden gebaut, aber nicht vor 2024 zur Verfügung stehen.
Da die Ukranie auch noch die RCH-155 auf Boxer Basis bestellt haben, scheinen die für die Zukunft komplett mit KMW/Rheinmetall Gerät bei ihrer Ari zu planen, für eventuelle zukünftige Auseinandersetzungen.
Und da sie im Moment so ziemlich alles "westliche" im Einsatz haben, scheinen sich da die deutschen Geschütze durchgesetzt zu haben, was man endgültig für die Zukunft haben will.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Ding dürfte auch mit Ausnahme des Leo2 das fortschrittlichste sein, was wir an schwerem Gerät zu bieten haben


Nein, maximal für Heeresgerät 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber ich denke mit einem "die neue Revision der PZH2000 wird deutlich schwerer zu durchschlagen sein als die alte" verstoße ich gegen keine Vereinbarungen.


Sagen wir mal so, das ist dann aber ein Schutz für einen Fall der nicht eintreten sollte 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da die Ukranie auch noch die RCH-155 auf Boxer Basis bestellt haben, scheinen die für die Zukunft komplett mit KMW/Rheinmetall Gerät bei ihrer Ari zu planen, für eventuelle zukünftige Auseinandersetzungen.


Ich hab die Bestellung von ca 50 neuen polnischen Krab im Kopf.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Deal ist wohl abgeschlossen und die Dinger werden gebaut, aber nicht vor 2024 zur Verfügung stehen.


Das der Abschluss der Auslieferung wohl so 4-5 Jahre dauern wird, war ja schon seit bekanntwerden, das die Ukraine 100 Stück von KMW erwerben möchte, geäußert worden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Da die Ukranie auch noch die RCH-155 auf Boxer Basis bestellt haben, scheinen die für die Zukunft komplett mit KMW/Rheinmetall Gerät bei ihrer Ari zu planen, für eventuelle zukünftige Auseinandersetzungen.


Warum auch nicht, wenn das System die eigenen Erwartungen vollumfänglich zu erfüllen scheint.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und da sie im Moment so ziemlich alles im Einsatz haben, scheinen sich da die deutschen Geschütze durchgesetzt zu haben, was man endgültig für die Zukunft haben will.


Ich denke der Krieg in der Ukraine dürfte KMW in den nächsten Jahren noch so einige Aufträge zusätzlich bescheren, weil anders als auf russischer Seite, ist der Krieg für die PzH 2000 und KMW, bis jetzt, ein verdammt gutes Werbeschild.
Würde mich da nicht wundern, wenn andere Staaten dann bei Modernisierung ihrer Artillerie, dadurch bei KMW entsprechend ordern werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, das ist dann aber ein Schutz für einen Fall der nicht eintreten sollte


Das ist Panzerung immer^^
Trotzdem biste froh als der der irgendwo drinsitzt, wenn die Kugel/Splitter/Blastwirkung draußen bleibt. Egal ob Panzer, geschütztes Zivilfahrzeug oder auch Gebäude (man würde nicht glauben wo überall Panzerstahl drin ist...).

Es ist zumindest in Friedenszeiten ohnehin zum Glück extrem selten, dass die Panzerungen abseits absichtlicher Beschusstests zeigen müssen was sie können. Aber im Krieg ists nunmal leider die Tagesordnung.


----------



## Kassalowski (19. September 2022)

@chill_eule wehe du jammerst hinterher wieder rum:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571956058200969217

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571954725725110279

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1571951471846952960

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Egal ob Panzer, geschütztes Zivilfahrzeug oder auch Gebäude (*man würde nicht glauben wo überall Panzerstahl drin ist...*).


3 meiner Küchemesser bestehen auch aus guten alten Panzerstahl, abgewrackter Leopard 1.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber ich arbeite für einen Laden, der unter anderem Zulieferer der Bundeswehr für Panzerung ist.


Habt ihr eigentlich im Moment Auftragsprobleme oder eher nur Zustellungs und Transportprobleme?
Eigentlich müsste bei euch ja der Laden brummen und das wahrscheinlich noch auf lange Zeit


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast so überhaupt keine Ahnung von was du erzählst, man weiss gar nicht wo man anfangenb soll!
> Ich kenne alle kleinen und mittleren Consumerdrohnen aus China gerade die Guten, und keine ist dazu fähig was du beschrieben hast.
> Jede dieser Drohnen ist um 150m (Höhe) und 500-1000m plus Entfernung deutschlich hörbar und selbst mit Zoom und hochauflösenden Bildschirm bekommst du nicht mal einzelne Menschen sichbar bei der Höhe, geschweige Getarntes in einer Umgebung. Dazu musst du unter 50m und dann kann jeder die Drohne sehen und sehr weit hören.
> Du erzählst so viel Müll das es unglaublich ist, keine der westlichen Staaten würde Millionen bis Milliarden in Drohnenforschung stecken, wenn man Consumerdrohnen oder diesen selbstgebastelten Mist der Russen mit Canon Kameras dazu verwenden könnte, was man eigentlich will.
> ...



Wenn du meinst...

Ich hatte letztens schon geschrieben das ich einem " Drohnen Piloten " beobachtet habe.
Die Drohne war bei bedecktem Himmel für mich kaum sichtbar und meine Frau sah diese nicht als ich sie ihr zeigte.
Das waren vielleicht hundert Meter

Hier mal ein Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPtyqmwzTwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  1000m Entfernung, Höhe bis zu 300.
Die schaffen mit solchen Dingern 45min Flugzeit und 10km Reicgweite, bei optimalen Bedingungen.

Für Aufklärer, Beobachter und eine Gruppe, eine ideale, günstige Ausrüstung, die Standard ist, bzw wird.


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist Panzerung immer^^


Du solltest wissen was ich meine


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 3 meiner Küchemesser bestehen auch aus guten alten Panzerstahl, abgewrackter Leopard 1.


Ich kann dir versichern, dass der mit modernen Werkstoffen nicht mehr viel zu tun hat - für Messer ist er aber hervorragend geeignet wenn man mit nicht rostfreien Messern und deren Pflege bewandert ist.^^



Don-71 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich im Moment Auftragsprobleme oder eher nur Zustellungs und Transportprobleme?


Sicherheitsstähle sind mengenmäßig nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil unseres Lieferprogramms (technisch aber ein sehr anspruchsvoller). Der bei weitem größere Teil sind Stahl für Windtürme, Baumaschinen, Pipelines (ja, immer noch... wir haben auch weite teile von Nordstream 1&2 gebaut) usw. - und die Windtürme... naja... da dürften alle europäischen Produzenten auf Jahre vollausgelastet sein. Probleme ist eher Rohstoffbeschaffung, Logistik und natürlich Energiekosten. Aber das ist ein Thema das weniger hier hin gehört.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du solltest wissen was ich meine


Ja^^


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Ich stell mir nur die ganze Zeit vor, dass wir 2025 eine hochgerüstete Ukraine haben, Europa auch wieder stark wie nie ist, aber Russland komplett am Boden liegt.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre die russische Luftwaffe kompetenter könnte sie gegen die Geparden relativ gut vorgehen, jedenfalls wenn sie mit was anderem als der Su 25 ankommen.
> Btw der Gepard war aber nie für den Objektschutz gedacht.


Das die Geparden nie für den Objektschutz gedacht waren weiß ich auch, aber so hat es die Bundesregierung bei der Lieferung verkauft und die Ukraine haben sie prompt dafür eingesetzt, für was sie gebaut wurden.

Könntest du mir mal verraten, was die Russen *groß anderes *einsetzen sollen als die SU 25?









						Russische Luftstreitkräfte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Da gibt es nicht so viel und die werden kaum ihre Su 34 oder Su 27-Su30-Su35 Flanker dafür riskieren, und die Mig 29 kann das nach meinem Wissen gar nicht. Und sie mussten bei all den genannten Flugzeugen schon Verluste hinnehmen und die wachsen in Russland garantiert nicht an Bäumen.
Was bleibt da groß übrig?


----------



## Sparanus (19. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nicht so viel und die werden kaum ihre Su 34 oder Su 27-Su30-Su35 Flanker dafür riskieren,


Wie gesagt, wenn sie es richtig machen.
Sieh dir dazu die Reichweite von Anti Radarraketen an, das ist schon ein Stück über 100km. Ist für den Piloten relativ sicher.
Der Gepard kann dadurch sein Radar nicht aufschalten bzw wenn er es tut wird er getroffen und man kann seine Luftkampagne durchführen. 

Aber wir haben so eine SEAD/DEAD Offensive ja nichtmal zu Kriegsbeginn gesehen wo die Arsenale noch voll waren,
daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass das jetzt noch kommt.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn sie es richtig machen.
> Sieh dir dazu die Reichweite von Anti Radarraketen an, das ist schon ein Stück über 100km. Ist für den Piloten relativ sicher.
> Der Gepard kann dadurch sein Radar nicht aufschalten bzw wenn er es tut wird er getroffen und man kann seine Luftkampagne durchführen.


Ich kann deine Missionsansatz nachvollziehen, aber das geht doch nur im Verbund!
Sprich der Gepard aktiviert sein Radar ja erst, wenn Flugzeuge im Anflug sind, denn nach offiziellen Angaben hat das eine Reichweite von 15km.
Also müssten die Russen koordiniert eine Front angreifen z.B. mit Su 24 und "hintendrann" sind Flanker mit Antiradar Raketen aber weit genug entfernt, das sobald der Gepard aufschaltet, die Flanker ihre Anti Radar Raketen abfeuern können.
Aber meines Wissens wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, gab es ja wohl so etwas nie oder nur in den ersten Tagen dieses Feldzuges und sobald die Systeme die ich in Post 13.845                  




__





						Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine
					

offenbar wieder kleine fortschritte:  "Bilohorivka in Luhansk Oblast has been liberated and is fully under the control of Ukraine’s Armed Forces" - Serhiy Hayday, head of Luhansk regional administration




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




beschrieben habe, Iris T und NASAMS anwesend sind, wird es noch ungleich schwerer, zumindesten wenn einzelnen davon in Frontnähe wären oder sind.


----------



## Tschetan (19. September 2022)

Was ist denn an der "Saatkrähe" auszusetzten?

Wenn Sie in Höhe der Baumwipfel anfliegt, kann der Gepard doch überhaupt nicht reagieren, weil sie zu schnell ist.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der "Saatkrähe" auszusetzten?
> 
> Wenn Sie in Höhe der Baumwipfel anfliegt, kann der Gepard doch überhaupt nicht reagieren, weil sie zu schnell ist.


Warum machen sie es dann nicht?
Die Frage solltest du dir selber stellen!
Der Gepard hat ein Radar das speziell für tiefliegende Flugzeuge entwickelt wurde, und ich weiß nicht, ob du jemals einen Gepard im Einsatz gesehen hast (Turmdrehzeit, Feuerleitrechner etc.) , da ist nichts zu schnell für den Gepard.

Aber da werden wir uns noch in Jahrzehnten streiten, wenn es so einfach ist, soll doch die Russische Luftwaffe ihr "Glück" versuchen oder Können zeigen und die Geparden ausschalten.



brooker schrieb:


> Das der eine oder andere an die Vorgeschichte zu diesem Krieg nicht erinnern kann wurde bzw. wird benahe täglich immer wieder aufs Neue festgestellt. Aber das Medienberichte von 29.07. vergessen werden ... das grenzt schon einen behandlungswürdigen Zustand. Bitte den Alzheimer Frühtest durchlaufen.


Und du weißt wie die Verschleißerscheinungen bei den anderen gelieferten ausländischen Geräten sind?
Die Ukraine hat umfangreiche Bestellungen in Bezug auf das System PZH 2000 getätigt, obwohl sie auch woanders (USA, Frankreich, GB, Polen etc.) einkaufen können, und deren Gerät ebenfalls in Benutzung haben und getestet haben, sie wollen aber das System PZH 2000 nachdem sie es getestet haben.
Spricht eher für das System nicht dagegen.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

ist euch das hier entgangen?









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Die Ukraine bekommt bessere deutsche Artillerie
					

Die Bundesregierung hat der Ukraine den Kauf  von 18 Haubitzen des Typs RCH 155 genehmigt. Sie sind noch moderner als die Panzerhaubitze 2000.




					www.faz.net
				




edit. lol, naja okay...



> In Fachkreisen wird vermutet, dass es bis zur ersten Lieferung noch dauern dürfte. Die ersten RCH 155 wären wohl nicht vor 2025 abgabereif. Allenfalls ein Demonstrator könne früher zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sprich der Gepard aktiviert sein Radar ja erst, wenn Flugzeuge im Anflug sind, denn nach offiziellen Angaben hat das eine Reichweite von 15km.


Du hast da erstmal einen Denkfehler. "Sein" Radar.
Er hat 2 Radare, ein Suchradar (das was sich dreht) und ein Folgeradar zwischen den Kanonen.
Das Suchradar ist immer* an, aber das Folgeradar wird erst angeschaltet wenn du bekämpfen willst.

*Das Suchradar muss nicht benutzt werden, du kannst im Verbund zum Beispiel auf andere Radardaten zugreifen, aber ob die Ukrainer das eingebunden haben?
Hab ich noch nichts von gehört.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du weißt wie die Verschleißerscheinungen bei den anderen gelieferten ausländischen Geräten sind?
> Die Ukraine hat umfangreiche Bestellungen in Bezug auf das System PZH 2000 getätigt, obwohl sie auch woanders (USA, Frankreich, GB, Polen etc.) einkaufen können, und deren Gerät ebenfalls in Benutzung haben und getestet haben, sie wollen aber das System PZH 2000 nachdem sie es getestet haben.
> Spricht eher für das System nicht dagegen.


Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle dafür dass die Ukrainer die PZH 2000 bevorzugen ? Ich hab nämlich gehört die polnischen AHS Krabs sollen bei den ukrainischen Truppen den Vorzug haben. Die PZH sollen wartungskompliziert sein und bereits einige Wehwehchen im Einsatz zeigen bei Dauerfeuer.
https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...hen-panzerhaubitzen-reparaturbeduerftig-.html

Von den Krab wurden ebenfalls um die 60 Stk bestellt und laut einem Insider sind dort geschätzte 40 Stk (18 ofiziell) im Dauereinsatz und sollen einen sehr guten Job machen.








						CNN: Polnische "Krab"-Haubitzen machen sich in der Ukraine bemerkbar
					

Die von Polen gelieferten Panzerhaubitzen des Typs AHS Krab spielen nach Angaben des US-Senders CNN eine wichtige Rolle bei den Kriegsanstrengungen der Ukraine gegen die russische Invasion.



					www.polskieradio.pl


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2022)

Die polnischen Krab pendeln doch auch schon seit Wochen zwischen Ukraine und Polen zwecks Reparaturen hin und her. Genau wie die M777, die mangels Panzerung auch öfter mal Schrammen abbekommen.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die polnischen Krab pendeln doch auch schon seit Wochen zwischen Ukraine und Polen zwecks Reparaturen hin und her. Genau wie die M777, die mangels Panzerung auch öfter mal Schrammen abbekommen.


Wegen Schrammen pendeln die hin und her ??? Mich würde wirklich ein Link dazu interessieren. Ich finde nichts dergleichen und lese eigtl nur positives


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du das die S-400 dazu nicht in der Lage ist ?


Du liest nicht, was die Leute schreiben, und das macht die Kommunikation mit euch so sinnlos.


Don-71 schrieb:


> dabei brauchen das die Ukrainer wesentlich dringender!


Ja, aber gleichzeitig wird man dadurch den Preis für einen Angriff der Türken auf griechisches Gebiet erhöhen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> 
> Ich hatte letztens schon geschrieben das ich einem " Drohnen Piloten " beobachtet habe.
> Die Drohne war bei bedecktem Himmel für mich kaum sichtbar und meine Frau sah diese nicht als ich sie ihr zeigte.
> Das waren vielleicht hundert Meter


Und wieder liest oder verstehst du das Geschriebene nicht. Es ging nicht um Reichweite, sondern um Wahrnehmbarkeit in einer Höhe, wo man als Drohnenpilot solche Aufnahmen machen kann, dass man auch relevante Details erkennt.

Und so ganz nebenbei: Wenn man mit einer Consumerdrohne  als Soldat in einem so derartigen Nahbereich zur Aufklärung operieren muss, dann kannste auch gleich hin stapfen und einen modernen Feldstecher mit Laserzielmarkierung benutzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ist euch das hier entgangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein ist nicht entgangen, hatte ich bereits vor einigen Seiten gepostet.


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

Ist natürlich immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber hier sind die "offiziellen" Zahlen von WarSpotting an von den Russen erbeuteten Waffen im Rahmen der Kharkiv-Offensive (darunter mind. 1x T90M):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:








						Was den Ukrainern bei ihrer Gegenoffensive in die Hände fällt
					

Bei ihrer Gegenoffensive in der Region Charkiw erobern Kiews Einheiten viele russische Militärfahrzeuge. Einige Systeme sind hochmodern und unbeschädigt. Moskaus Waffen dürften daher bald wieder an der Front zu sehen sein. Dann aber in Diensten der Ukraine.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

> 08:32 Uhr
> Ungarn gegen weitere Sanktionen​
> Ungarns Außenminister Peter Szijjarto hat nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters die EU aufgefordert, keine weiteren Sanktionen gegen Russland zu erlassen. Man solle aufhören, von einem achten Sanktionspaket zu sprechen, so Szijjarto, da dies nur die Energiekrise in Europa verschärfen würde.


Ungarn gehört aus der EU entfernt.


> 07:43 Uhr
> Russland verlegt U-Boote​
> Russlands Schwarzmeerflotte hat nach britischen Erkenntnissen einige ihrer U-Boote von Sewastopol auf der Halbinsel Krim in den mehrere Hundert Kilometer entfernten Hafen von Noworossijsk in Südrussland verlegt. Der Hauptgrund dafür sei wahrscheinlich eine Veränderung des Bedrohungsniveaus, erklärt das Verteidigungsministerium in London in seinem täglichen Lagebericht.
> 
> Es verweist darauf, dass in den vergangenen zwei Monaten sowohl das Hauptquartier als auch der wichtigste Flugplatz der Schwarzmeerflotte auf der Krim angegriffen worden seien.


Was das zu bedeuten hat weiß ich auch noch nicht.


> 03:09 Uhr
> Ukraine meldet weiteren Vormarsch in Luhansk​
> Die Ukraine ist nach eigenen Angaben weiter nach Osten in von russischen Truppen aufgegebenes Gebiet vorgedrungen. Der ukrainische Gouverneur der von russischen Streitkräften kontrollierten Region Luhansk, Serhij Hajdaj,schreibt im Messengerdienst Telegram, die ukrainischen Streitkräfte hätten die vollständige Kontrolle über das Luhansker Dorf Bilohoriwka wiedererlangt und bereiteten sich auf den Kampf um die Rückeroberung der gesamten Provinz vor. Es werde um jeden Zentimeter gekämpft werden: "Der Feind bereitet seine Verteidigung vor. Wir werden also nicht einfach einmarschieren." Die Angaben konnten nicht unabhängig verifiziert werden.



Es geht weiter. Jetzt brauchen sie nur noch mehr schwere Waffen und Panzer.


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ungarn gehört aus der EU entfernt.


OT
Das dürfte schwierig werden...
Die populistisch-konservative Regierung hat halt auch in Ungarn Mehrheiten.
Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht.
M. M. nach übertreiben wir es in unserer Gesellschaft auch ein wenig, wenn wir uns quasi einer freiwilligen Zensur auf Basis von Ansichten von Minderheiten unterwerfen (Stichwort: Winnetou)
Der Kompromiss in einer Demokratie ist IMMER ein Mehrheitskompromiss.
Genau so sollten wir mit Ungarn umgehen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Was das zu bedeuten hat weiß ich auch noch nicht.


U-Boote in der Pfütze schwarzes Meer machen nur bei Luft- und Seeüberlegenheit sowie sichere Militärhäfen Sinn.
Fehlt eine der Komponenten, muss man die Boote in Sicherheit bringen.
Insofern ein logischer Schritt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht weiter. Jetzt brauchen sie nur noch mehr schwere Waffen und Panzer.


Die Ukraine muss aufpassen, dass sie ihrerseits ihre Front nicht überdehnt.
Ich hake das mal unter Propaganda ab und erwarte einen weiteren Überraschungsangriff genau dort, wo nicht berichtet wird, um auf den Winter hin einen taktischen, evtl. strategischen Vorteil zu erzielen.


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OT
> Das dürfte schwierig werden...
> Die populistisch-konservative Regierung hat halt auch in Ungarn Mehrheiten.
> Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht.
> ...


Ich  finde den Vergleich nicht gut gewählt, dieses selbst den Mund verbieten der westlichen Gesellschaft des letzten Jahrzehnts, hat doch nichts mit den Kritikpunkten an Ungarn zu tun, dir geht es vlt gewaltig gegen den Strich, ich finde es auch übertrieben, aber ist das wirklich vergleichbar. Bei Ungarn geht es doch darum, dass sie Mittel aus der EU bekommen, teilweise auch offen in fragwürdige Projekte versenken, beispielsweise in eine Fußballstadion oder eine Eisenbahnlinie, welche zum Heimatort von Orban führt, gleichzeitig gegen die Werte der EU arbeiten (Wahlen, Justiz) und aktiv Sanktionen blockieren.



compisucher schrieb:


> U-Boote in der Pfütze schwarzes Meer machen nur bei Luft- und Seeüberlegenheit sowie sichere Militärhäfen Sinn.
> Fehlt eine der Komponenten, muss man die Boote in Sicherheit bringen.
> Insofern ein logischer Schritt.


Warum machen sie jetzt wohl diesen Schritt, als würden sie jetzt eine neue Bedrohung fürchten.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die Ukraine muss aufpassen, dass sie ihrerseits ihre Front nicht überdehnt.
> Ich hake das mal unter Propaganda ab und erwarte einen weiteren Überraschungsangriff genau dort, wo nicht berichtet wird, um auf den Winter hin einen taktischen, evtl. strategischen Vorteil zu erzielen.


Die Ukrainer greifen dort definitiv an, ob sie es durch die Verteidigungslinie schaffen, werden wir sehen. Wie @Nightslaver gestern richtig beschrieben hat, kreisen sie Lyman jetzt von mehreren Seiten ein.

Noch zum Thema Wartung und den Problemen der Logistik mit den US Systemen ein Artikel:









						US Soldiers Provide Telemaintenance as Ukrainians MacGyver Their Weapons
					

Milley visits Polish airbase to check on defenses, American repair crew.




					www.defenseone.com


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich  finde den Vergleich nicht gut gewählt, dieses selbst den Mund verbieten der westlichen Gesellschaft des letzten Jahrzehnts, hat doch nichts mit den Kritikpunkten an Ungarn zu tun, dir geht es vlt gewaltig gegen den Strich, ich finde es auch übertrieben, aber ist das wirklich vergleichbar. Bei Ungarn geht es doch darum, dass sie Mittel aus der EU bekommen, teilweise auch offen in fragwürdige Projekte versenken, beispielsweise in eine Fußballstation oder eine Eisenbahnlinien, welche zum Heimatort von Orban führt, gleichzeitig gegen die Werte der EU arbeiten (Wahlen, Justiz) und aktiv Sanktionen blockieren.


Ja hinkt, gebe ich zu. 
Hauptvorwurf sind ja Korruption und Unterschlagung von EU-Mitteln, ist mir bewusst.

Ist definitiv OT, aber was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, dass unsere Ansicht nicht zwangsläufig deckungsgleich mit dem andere Menschen / Kulturen ist.
Sprich der missionarische Eifer der Vergangenheit erinnert mich sehr stark an den missionarischen Eifer von uns der Gegenwart. Beides ist/war nicht richtig.
Wenn die Ungarn in einem stark konservativen Land leben wollen, so ist es alleinig deren Sache, so lange sie sich im Rahmen der EU an die allgemeingültigen Spielregeln halten.



Optiki schrieb:


> Warum machen sie jetzt wohl diesen Schritt, als würden sie jetzt eine neue Bedrohung fürchten.


Klar, alleine die landgestütze Harpoon ist technisch mit den Detektoren in dem Marschflugkörper in der Lage, ein nur 50 cm aus dem Wasser ragendes Periskop aus ca. 200 km Entfernung zu orten und zu bekämpfen.
Schlechte Zeiten für U-Boot-Fahrer...


Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer greifen dort definitiv an, ob sie es durch die Verteidigungslinie schaffen, werden wir sehen. Wie @Nightslaver gestern richtig beschrieben hat, kreisen sie Lyman jetzt von mehreren Seiten ein.


Ich tippe wieder mal auf eine Finte.
Das letzte Mal hatten sie echt Eier in der Hose, einen Großangriff mit erheblichen Kräften im Süden zu initiieren und hernach noch heftiger im Osten zuzuschlagen. War kurz vor brillant...


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> freiwilligen Zensur auf Basis von Ansichten von Minderheiten unterwerfen (Stichwort: Winnetou)


Nennt sich unternehmerische Freiheit


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Warum machen sie jetzt wohl diesen Schritt, als würden sie jetzt eine neue Bedrohung fürchten.


Ich tippe darauf das es eine Reaktion auf die Ankündigung aus den USA war, für HIMARS Raketen mit großer Reichweite (bis zu 300km) an die Ukraine liefern zu wollen.

Weil was ist naheliegender, als damit dann auf im Hafen von Sewastopol vor Ankler liegende russische U-Boote zu feuern, die ja jüngst erst dazu benutzt wurden, auf ukrainische Infrastruktur zu schießen und von denen aus auch sonst sehr regelmäßig Ziele weit hinter der Front beschossen werden.

Somal es auch auf der Krim immer noch Menschen gibt, die Informationen an die Ukraine weitergeben (z.B. wann was im Hafen liegt), das ist in Noworossijsk auch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle dafür dass die Ukrainer die PZH 2000 bevorzugen ? Ich hab nämlich gehört die polnischen AHS Krabs sollen bei den ukrainischen Truppen den Vorzug haben. Die PZH sollen wartungskompliziert sein und bereits einige Wehwehchen im Einsatz zeigen bei Dauerfeuer.
> https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...hen-panzerhaubitzen-reparaturbeduerftig-.html
> 
> Von den Krab wurden ebenfalls um die 60 Stk bestellt und laut einem Insider sind dort geschätzte 40 Stk (18 ofiziell) im Dauereinsatz und sollen einen sehr guten Job machen.
> ...


Die Quelle sind die Bestellungen, das schreibe ich doch extra!
Die Ukraine hat 118 Systeme PZH 2000 bestellt, die genehmigt wurden, die PZH 2000 befindet sich schon im Bau, die RCH-155 wird folgen.
Wenn die Ukraine die polnische Krab besser findet, warum bestellen und kaufen sie dann deutlich mehr (mind. doppelt so viele) Systeme PZH 2000?
Zwingt sie jemand dazu?
Und welche Quellen willst du von mir, ich kann nur die Fakten zusammentragen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen und das habe ich getan!


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Quelle sind die Bestellungen, das schreibe ich doch extra!
> Die Ukraine hat 118 Systeme PZH 2000 bestellt, die genehmigt wurden, die PZH 2000 befindet sich schon im Bau, die RCH-155 wird folgen.
> Wenn die Ukraine die polnische Krab besser findet, warum bestellen und kaufen sie dann deutlich mehr (mind. doppelt so viele) Systeme PZH 2000?
> Zwingt sie jemand dazu?
> Und welche Quellen willst du von mir, ich kann nur die Fakten zusammentragen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen und das habe ich getan!


Ergo ist deine subjektive Meinung die Quelle, wie so oft bei dir. Bestellungen von Waffen können jdfalls verschiedenste Gründe haben, darunter auch politische, oder schlicht zeitliche. Würde bedeuten dass die AHS Krab nicht in den von der Ukraine benötigten Mengen des gesetzten Zeitraumes produziert werden können und man desswegen bei deutschen Herstellern dazubestellt, um 2025 auf die gewünschte Menge an Artillerie zu kommen. Zwingen würde sie in dem Fall der Faktor Zeit und das ist auch warscheinlicher und logischer als deine aus der Luft gegriffenen Steilthesen wie dass sich deutsche Aritllerietechnologie von anderen "besonders" absetzt, obwohl parallel schon bei Einsatzbeginn Verscheißerscheinungen der Waffe vorlagen. Nach etwas Einlesen in die Thematik erkenne ich eben keinen Sinn in deiner Darstellung und stelle fest dass ich richtig lag.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OT
> Das dürfte schwierig werden...
> Die populistisch-konservative Regierung hat halt auch in Ungarn Mehrheiten.
> Das kann man mögen oder auch nicht.
> ...


Hier bin ich bei dir, wenn sich aber Ungarn von der Werte basierten Ordnung entfernt auf der sich die EU gründet oder ihr diametral entgegengesetzt handelt, wird es eng, Stichwort Rechtsstaatlichkeit!
Dazu ist Ungarn nicht der einzige Fall, die Polen sind auch noch nicht aus dem Spiel, denn die EU Kommission und der Gerichtshof haben deutlich klar gemacht, das sie Ukraine Hilfen, nicht gegen Rechtsstaatlichkeitsverletzungen aufwiegen werden.

Dazu kommt das die Türkei der SCO beitreten möchte/will.
Es ist eine Sache dort eine Partnerschaft zu haben, aber eine ganz andere Sache, einem erklärten "Gegenbündnis" der Nato beizutreten, während man noch selber Mitglied der Nato ist.

Sowohl Erdogan als Orban spielen da im Moment mit dem Feuer.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ergo ist deine subjektive Meinung die Quelle, wie so oft bei dir. Bestellungen von Waffen können jdfalls verschiedenste Gründe haben, darunter auch politische, oder schlicht zeitliche. Würde bedeuten dass die AHS Krab nicht in den von der Ukraine benötigten Mengen des gesetzten Zeitraumes produziert werden können und man desswegen bei deutschen Herstellern dazubestellt, um 2025 auf die gewünschte Menge an Artillerie zu kommen. Zwingen würde sie in dem Fall der Faktor Zeit und das ist auch warscheinlicher und logischer als deine aus der Luft gegriffenen Steilthesen wie dass sich deutsche Aritllerietechnologie von anderen "besonders" absetzt, obwohl parallel schon bei Einsatzbeginn Verscheißerscheinungen der Waffe vorlagen. Nach etwas Einlesen in die Thematik erkenne ich eben keinen in deiner Darstellung und stelle fest dass ich richtig lag.


Was ist das von dir?
*Subjektive Spekulation!*
Die Ukraine hat sich durch Bestellungen *offensichtlich* mehrheitlich für das System PZH 2000 entschieden, warum sie das *genau *gemacht hat, kann man nur beantworten, wenn sie sich dazu im Detail äußerst.
Weil nun nicht dein geliebtes polnisches Gerät merheitlich bestellt wurde, wirfst du anderen subjektive Spekullation vor, begründest das aber mit einer noch größeren subjektiven Spekulation.
Hast du außer dich selbst, irgendeine Quelle, das der polnische Hersteller der Krab weiniger schnell liefern könnte, als die deutschen Hersteller?
Toller Diskussionsstil.


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wegen Schrammen pendeln die hin und her ??? Mich würde wirklich ein Link dazu interessieren. Ich finde nichts dergleichen und lese eigtl nur positives


Ja was weiß ich was bei einem solchen offenen System als erstes kaputt geht, wenn in nächster Nähe etwas explodiert? Es gab Artikel dazu bzgl. Reparaturzentren in Polen. Viel Aufhebens wurde aber nicht darum gemacht, was vielleicht auch besser so ist.

Bzgl. Bevorzugung der PzH2000 durch die Ukraine wäre Brigadegeneral Freuding eine glaubwürdige Quelle. Die Polen scheinen ihre Krab ja auch quasi aufgegeben zu haben, was zukünftige Anschaffungen angeht...


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier bin ich bei dir, wenn sich aber Ungarn von der Werte basierten Ordnung entfernt auf der sich die EU gründet oder ihr diametral entgegengesetzt handelt, wird es eng, Stichwort Rechtsstaatlichkeit!
> Dazu ist Ungarn nicht der einzige Fall, die Polen sind auch noch nicht aus dem Spiel, denn die EU Kommission und der Gerichtshof haben deutlich klar gemacht, das sie Ukraine Hilfen, nicht gegen Rechtsstaatlichkeitsverletzungen aufwiegen werden.


Vollkommen d'accord.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das die Türkei der SCO beitreten möchte/will.
> Es ist eine Sache dort eine Partnerschaft zu haben, aber eine ganz andere Sache, einem erklärten "Gegenbündnis" der Nato beizutreten, während man noch selber Mitglied der Nato ist.


Was ich für eine echt schlechte Idee halte...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sowohl Erdogan als Orban spielen da im Moment mit dem Feuer.


Erdogan im Sinne Sicherheitsarchitektur sehe ich kritischer.
Auch das Rumgenöhle mit Athen ist ja nicht wirklich witzig...


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja was weiß ich was bei einem solchen offenen System als erstes kaputt geht, wenn in nächster Nähe etwas explodiert? Es gab Artikel dazu bzgl. Reparaturzentren in Polen. Viel Aufhebens wurde aber nicht darum gemacht, was vielleicht auch besser so ist.


Ich höre abends oft Militärexperten zu die über das Tagesgeschehen von der Front berichten, und Sumasumarum werden Krabs dank der Verlässlichkeit und ihrer Geschwindigkeit vielerorts anderen Systemen vorgezogen. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich kann lesen und es ist schlicht falsch dass sich die PZH 2000 irgendwie nennenswert absetzt von anderen, zudem gibt es negative Berichte über sie.


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich höre abends oft Militärexperten zu die über das Tagesgeschehen von der Front berichten, und Sumasumarum werden Krabs dank der Verlässlichkeit und ihrer Geschwindigkeit vielerorts anderen Systemen vorgezogen. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich kann lesen und es ist schlicht falsch dass sich die PZH 2000 irgendwie nennenswert absetzt von anderen, zudem gibt es negative Berichte über sie.


Ich sehe es so, dass AHS Krab eine "Massenhaubitze" konventioneller Bauart ist.
Die mag zweifellos gut sein (was ich aber kaum beurteilen kann/darf), die PZH2000 war/ist aber für den Präzisionseinsatz gedacht.
Wenn man nun mit der PZH2000 "Dauerfeuer" macht, geht das ein wenig am gedachten Einsatzzweck vorbei...


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich höre abends oft Militärexperten zu die über das Tagesgeschehen von der Front berichten, und Sumasumarum werden Krabs dank der Verlässlichkeit und ihrer Geschwindigkeit vielerorts anderen Systemen vorgezogen. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich kann lesen und es ist schlicht falsch dass sich die PZH 2000 irgendwie nennenswert absetzt von anderen, zudem gibt es negative Berichte über sie.


Andere negative Berichte als das sie nach zig Tausend verschossenen Granaten pro Exemplar mal eine gründlichere Wartung bräuchten? Das hast du bei jedem anderen System auch, nur ist das Interesse die PZH2000 schlecht zu schreiben vielleicht etwas ausgeprägter. Weil deutsch und so...^^


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist das von dir?
> *Subjektive Spekulation!*
> Die Ukraine hat sich durch Bestellungen *offensichtlich* mehrheitlich für das System PZH 2000 entschieden, warum sie das *genau *gemacht hat, kann man nur beantworten, wenn sie sich dazu im Detail äußerst.
> Weil nun nicht dein geliebtes polnisches Gerät merheitlich bestellt wurde, wirfst du anderen subjektive Spekullation vor, begründest das aber mit einer noch größeren subjektiven Spekulation.
> ...


Du krisitisierst den Diskussionsstil weil jemand sich von deinem fantasievollem Kumpel hier nicht verarschen lässt ? Tja, dann arbeite mal lieber an deinem... 

Man kann beantworten warum die Ukraine in mehreren Ländern Waffen selbiger Gattung kauft weil es auf der Hand liegt, sie sind im Krieg und haben keine Zeit. Polen gab doch ebenfalls den Auftrag an glaube 48 Krabs und zusätztlich wurde Artillerie, könnte mich irren aber hab 96 Stk, beim koreanischen Hersteller gekauft, um möglichst schnell auf die nötige Mengen zu kommen.

Von den AHS Krab können so weit ich mich erinnere keine 30 Stk pro Jahr produziert werden. Das ist nicht von mir selbst, wenn man mal sein Köpfchen anstrengt kann man sich doch selbst ausmalen dass das eine Info aus zweiter Hand ist, oder dachtest du etwa dass ich die Dinger baue ??? lol


Rolk schrieb:


> Andere negative Berichte als das sie nach zig Tausend verschossenen Granaten pro Exemplar mal eine gründlichere Wartung bräuchten? Das hast du bei jedem anderen System auch, nur ist das Interesse die PZH2000 schlecht zu schreiben vielleicht etwas ausgeprägter. Weil deutsch und so...^^


Aha, und wo rede ich sie schlecht?, und vorallem wegen deutsch und so ??? Vlt versuche ich nur feundlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass euer Kumpel hier deutsche Waffensysteme in den Himmel lobt, wegen deutsch und so^^, die in der echten Welt bereits eine negative Figur im Einsatz machten, und bei den Soldaten die sie bedienen noch nichts durchgesickert ist dass diese Wunderwaffe die beste ihrer Art sein soll. Wenn ihr euch also alle auf die subjektive Meinung eures fantasievollen Kumpels versteifen wollt, wegen deutsch und so^^, dann tuet das gerne, aber ich werde mir mein Schmuntzeln sicher nicht verkneiffen


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du krisitisierst den Diskussionsstil weil jemand sich von deinem fantasievollem Kumpel hier nicht verarschen lässt ? Tja, dann arbeite mal lieber an deinem...
> 
> Man kann beantworten warum die Ukraine in mehreren Ländern Waffen selbiger Gattung kauft weil es auf der Hand liegt, sie sind im Krieg und haben keine Zeit. Polen gab doch ebenfalls den Auftrag an glaube 48 Krabs und zusätztlich wurde Artillerie, könnte mich irren aber hab 96 Stk, beim koreanischen Hersteller gekauft, um möglichst schnell auf die nötige Mengen zu kommen.
> 
> Von den AHS Krab können so weit ich mich erinnere keine 30 Stk pro Jahr produziert werden. Das ist nicht von mir selbst, wenn man mal sein Köpfchen anstrengt kann man sich doch selbst ausmalen dass das eine Info aus zweiter Hand ist, oder dachtest du etwa dass ich die Dinger baue ??? lol


Und was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen?
Die 100 PZH 2000, die von der Ukraine bestellt wurden, werden die ersten auch nicht vor 2024 bereit sein, nach Zeitungsartikeln, die ich hier gepostet habe, das RCH-155 wohl nicht vor 2025, trotzdem hat sich die Ukraine für diese Systeme mit 118 Stück entschieden.
Darüber hinaus wären garantiert auch US Hersteller oder französische Hersteller bereit Ari zu bauen, die will die Ukraine aber offensichtlich nicht. Und bei der Krab fällt die Bestellung deutlich kleiner aus, als bei dem System PZH 2000, das sind die offensichtlichen Fakten.
Egal wie du das drehen und wenden willst!


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

jetzt entspannt euch mal mit euren nicht zielführenden Diskussion um die Haubitzen

Anscheinend wollen die Russen jetzt via Referendum die Gebiete an sich binden und dann mit der Begründung des eigenen Staatsgebietes härtere Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen.









						Kherson region decides to hold referendum on becoming part of Russia
					

Earlier on Tuesday, the Public Council of the Kherson Region asked Vladimir Saldo to immediately hold a referendum on the region's joining the Russian Federation




					tass.com
				












						Donbass wants SCO and BRICS to approve referendums, says LPR envoy
					

"We are interested in the most transparent and legitimate process," Rodion Miroshnik stressed




					tass.com


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen?
> Die 100 PZH 2000, die von der Ukraine bestellt wurden, werden die ersten auch nicht vor 2024 bereit sein, nach Zeitungsartikeln, die ich hier gepostet habe, das RCH-155 wohl nicht vor 2025, trotzdem hat sich die Ukraine für diese Systeme mit 118 Stück entschieden.
> Darüber hinaus wären garantiert auch US Hersteller oder französische Hersteller bereit Ari zu bauen, die will die Ukraine aber offensichtlich nicht. Und bei der Krab fällt die Bestellung deutlich kleiner aus, als bei dem System PZH 2000, das sind die offensichtlichen Fakten.
> Egal wie du das drehen und wenden willst!


Umm.... egal.


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aha, und wo rede ich sie schlecht?



Damit war eigentlich die Allgemeinheit gemeint. 
Du hast mitbekommen das Polen südkoreanische K9 bestellt hat und in Zukunft auch in Lizenz fertigen wird? Die Krab haben sie quasi fallen lassen. Deren Sinn habe ich eh nie verstanden. Es ist ein südkoreanisches Fahrwerk mit einem britischen Turm und ein paar polnischen Anpassungen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Anscheinend wollen die Russen jetzt via Referendum die Gebiete an sich binden und dann mit der Begründung des eigenen Staatsgebietes härte Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen.


Die Volksrepubliken sind doch bis jetzt nirgendwo bei der SOC oder den BRICS anerkannt, das scheint wieder mehr russisches Wunschdenken zu sein, als das es so passiert.
Sowohl die Chinesen, Inder, etc. überlegen sich sehr genau, ob sie diesen Schritt in Bezug auf die "Volksrepubliken" gehen, denn den sind sie seit 8 Jahren nicht gegangen.


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Volksrepubliken sind doch bis jetzt nirgendwo bei der SOC oder den BRICS anerkannt, das scheint wieder mehr russisches Wunschdenken zu sein, als das es so passiert.
> Sowohl die Chinesen, Inder, etc. überlegen sich sehr genau, ob sie diesen Schritt in Bezug auf die "Volksrepubliken" gehen, denn den sind sie seit 8 Jahren nicht gegangen.


Ich hab es jetzt erstmal mehr als Quelle für meine Aussage verlinkt, anscheinend haben es die Russen jetzt ganz eilig mit der Abstimmung. Eventuell wollen sie so eine neue rote Linie schaffen, wollen schauen was der Westen macht, vlt die Ukrainer bremsen in ihrer Bewegung oder so eine Mobilisierung rechtfertig, so als letzten Schritt um das Ruder herumzureißen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt erstmal mehr als Quelle für meine Aussage verlinkt, anscheinend haben es die Russen jetzt ganz eilig mit der Abstimmung. Eventuell wollen sie so eine neue rote Linie schaffen, wollen schauen was der Westen macht, vlt die Ukrainer bremsen in ihrer Bewegung oder so eine Mobilisierung rechtfertig, so als letzten Schritt um das Ruder herumzureißen.


Da sind wir beide völlig D'accord.
Ich bezweilfel nur, das es im Westen und auch sonst bei den Staaten, die sich bei UN Abstimmungen enthalten, einen Unterschied macht.
Nach Innen hin kann das wirken, ist aber im Moment eben ein Zeichen, das sich die Russen ihrer militärischen Sache/Stärke nicht mehr sicher sind und irgend etwas gegenüber ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung brauchen.
Das mit Kherson ist sowieso die reinste Farce, da werden sich die Partisanen noch ordentlich etwas einfallen lassen.

Was ich aber wie gesagt so überhaupt nicht glaube, das sich da die SCO und die BRICS vor Russlands Karren spannen lassen, denn das haben sie bis jetzt nur sehr bedingt getan und das wäre ein verdammt großer Schritt, auch in Bezug auf die Reaktion des Westens.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> *Ich höre abends oft Militärexperten zu die über das Tagesgeschehen von der Front berichten, und Sumasumarum werden Krabs dank der Verlässlichkeit und ihrer Geschwindigkeit vielerorts anderen Systemen vorgezogen. *Ich bin kein Experte aber ich kann lesen und es ist schlicht falsch dass sich die PZH 2000 irgendwie nennenswert absetzt von anderen, zudem gibt es negative Berichte über sie.


Quellen bitte, weil mir ist absolut keine Quelle bekannt, wo die Ukrainer die AHS Krab, gegenüber der PzH 2000 in der Form deutlich vorziehen würden.

Ansonsten, allgemein zu dem Thema PzH 2000 und AHS Krab.
De PzH 2000 ist schon signifikant leistungsfähiger als die AHS Krab.
Das fängt schon da an, dass die PzH 2000 5 Geschosse zeitgleich abgestimmt im Zielgebiet einschlagen lassen kann, bei der AHS Krab sind es maximal 3, etc.

Heißt nicht das die AHS Krab jetzt deswegen schlecht ist, das will ich damit nicht sagen, schließlich hat die Ukraine ja 60 Stück von bestellt, also wird sie ihren Zweck wohl hinreichend erfüllen, aber zweifelsfrei scheint man trotzdem von Seiten der ukrainischen Armee die PzH 2000 vorzuziehen, ansonsten hätte man halt nicht davon 100 Stück bestellt und würde sie medial / in der Öffentlichkeit nicht häufiger lobend erwähnen, als das polnische System.

Und warum die Ukraine neben den 100 PzH 2000 und 18 RCH-155 noch 60 AHS Krab bestellt hat, könnte evt. schlicht auch damit zusammenhängen das die AHS Krab vielleicht schneller ausgeliefert werden kann?

Immerhin braucht die Ukraine ja jetzt Artillerie und nicht erst in 4 Jahren, also warum dann halt nicht jetzt 60 AHS Krab ordern, die evt. früher da sind und ihre Arbeit auch ausreichend erfüllen, als halt darauf warten das man das noch etwas leistungsfähigere Gerät später erhält.



Optiki schrieb:


> Anscheinend wollen die Russen jetzt via Referendum die Gebiete an sich binden und dann mit der Begründung des eigenen Staatsgebietes härtere Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen.



Das dieses Referendum null Wert besitzt, noch weniger als das 2014 auf der Krim, muss sicherlich nicht extra gesagt werden.
Aber ja, ist zu befürchten das der Kreml damit dann härtere Maßnahmen rechtfertigen möchte, da es nach dem Referendum aus Sicht Kreml natürlich offiziell als Angriff auf russisches Hoheitsgebiet gewertet werden könnte, was sie ja aktuell schlecht können.


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bezweilfel nur, das es im Westen und auch sonst bei den Staaten, die sich bei UN Abstimmungen enthalten, einen Unterschied macht.


Es gab ja von westlichen Staaten auch bestimmte Bedingungen oder Vorgaben an die Ukrainer, so darf meines Wissens nach, eine Panzerhaubitze nicht über die Grenze hinweg genutzt werden.

Die Russen wollen eventuell testen, wie weit sie damit gehen können, wenn sie besetzte Gebiete als russisches Hoheitsgebiet einverleiben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber ja, ist zu befürchten das der Kreml damit dann auch härtere Maßnahmen rechtfertigen möchte, da es nach dem Referendum aus Kremlsicht dann natürlich als Angriff auf russisches Hoheitsgebiet gewertet werden könnte.


Sie spielen doch schon an den Gesetzen rum, ich habe aktuell ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl.

Quelle: Russian parliament toughens punishment for crimes during military mobilisation


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Russen wollen eventuell testen, wie weit sie damit gehen können, wenn sie besetzte Gebiete als russisches Hoheitsgebiet einverleiben.


Das hat der Westen doch schon x-mal betont, das er annektierte Gebiete nicht als Russisches Staatsgebiet anerkennt, gerade und insbesondere in Bezug auf jegliche Referenden im laufenden Krieg.
Auch die Krim und schon gar nicht die Volkrepubliken werden als Russisches Staatsgebiet anerkannt, und die Ukraine feuert doch fleißig in die Volksrepubliken und auch auf die Krim.
Ich glaube kaum, das da der Westen seine Meinung ändert, wenn die "Russen" jetzt im Eiltempo gefälschte Referenden durchziehen.

Edit:
Es wird "ernst", die "Volksrepubliken" haben  Referenden vom 23.-27. September 2022 angesetzt!
Eigentlich kann man über so etwas nur lachen, aber leider ist das Thema zu ernst.
Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass das außerhalb der absolut direkten Einflussphäre Russlands, niemand jemals offiziell anerkennen wird.
Jeder andere Staat, gerade China und Indien würden sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben, wir verkünden ein Referendum am 20. September, das am 23. September stattfindet!


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

Stimmt schon, aber wie gesagt vlt glauben die Russen damit eine Linie ziehen zu können. Sie wollen es jedenfalls sehr schnell, 23-27 sind im Raum des Gesprächs.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

Aber was sollen sie tun?
Bei den Angriffen auf die Krim hat Russland auch nicht hocheskaliert.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Ui, Ui



> +++ 14:20 Putin fordert von Rüstungsbossen Kraftanstrengungen bei der Waffenproduktion +++​Vor dem Hintergrund des russischen Angriffskriegs in der Ukraine hat Kremlchef Wladimir Putin eine deutliche Steigerung der Rüstungsproduktion gefordert. "Die Organisationen der Rüstungsindustrie müssen in kürzester Zeit die Lieferung der nötigen Waffen, Technik und Bekämpfungsmittel an die Streitkräfte gewährleisten", fordert Putin am der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge auf einer Sitzung mit den Chefs der russischen Rüstungsunternehmen. Gleichzeitig sei es nötig, bei der Waffenproduktion völlig auf Importe zu verzichten. Putin erklärte zwar, dass russische Waffen sich den westlichen als ebenbürtig erwiesen hätten. Doch gleichzeitig behauptete er, dass "alle Reserven der NATO-Arsenale" im Krieg eingesetzt würden.



Das sieht nach vielen Fensterstürzen in nächster Zeit aus, sie haben schon seit Monaten Kriegswirtschaft und diesmal gibt es keine Hilfe aus dem "Ausland" sondern sie müssen die Probleme ihrer ineffizienten Produktion und vor allen dingen ihrer Qualitätssicherung selber lösen. Das kann noch "heiter" werden, m.A. nach brauchen sie noch Jahre, um zumindestens moderneres Zeug ausstoßen zu können.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber was sollen sie tun?
> Bei den Angriffen auf die Krim hat Russland auch nicht hocheskaliert.


Es kann schon als Vorwand im Inneren dienen, die Generalmobilmachung auszurufen, ansonsten bin ich bei dir, das sich wenig bis nichts ändert, das ständige gepoltere mit Atomwaffen, dient nur wieder der Angstmache, der westlichen Gesellschaften.
Große Frage, nach einer Generalmobilmachung, mit was werden die ausgerüstet und wer bildet die aus.
Na ja abwarten und Tee trinken, bloß nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lasen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat der Westen doch schon x-mal betont, das er annektierte Gebiete nicht als Russisches Staatsgebiet anerkennt, gerade und insbesondere in Bezug auf jegliche Referenden im laufenden Krieg.


Dabei dürfte es wohl auch kaum um internationale Anerkennung gehen, das dürfte es dem Kreml wohl durchaus klar sein, das es die mit diesen beiden Referenden nicht geben kann und wird.

Viel mehr dürften diese Referenden an die Menschen im eigenen Land gerichtet sein, als propagandistisches "Trickspiel".
Zum einen um nach der russischen Pleitenserie mal wieder einen Erfolg vorzuweisen und zum anderen, das Narrativ des Kreml zu stützen, das die Ukraine einen Angriffskrieg gegen Russland und  dann mit dem Referendum (aus russischer Sicht) russisches Staatsgebiet führe.



> Das sieht nach vielen Fensterstürzen in nächster Zeit aus, sie haben schon seit Monaten Kriegswirtschaft und diesmal gibt es keine Hilfe aus dem "Ausland" sondern sie müssen die Probleme ihrer ineffizienten Produktion und vor allen dingen ihre Qualitätssicherung selber lösen.



Eine richtig "richtige" Kriegswirtschaft ist es noch nicht, aber eine so in etwa halbe.
Allerdings wüsste ich auch nicht was eine völlige Umstellung bringen sollte, da sie auf absehbare Zeit keine Probleme lösen würde, die dadrin bestehen alles was über simpelste LKWs / PKWs, RPGs, Infanteriewaffen und Panzer auf dem technischen Niveau von vor 50 Jahren hinaus geht, von Russland nicht mehr in nennenswerten Umfang selbst produziert werden kann.

Solange der Kreml also nicht alles an menschlicher Reserve mobil macht was er hat, um dann die Ukraine mit schierer Masse zu überrennen, wofür das oben genannte dann reichen täte, wird er es mit diesen Dingen kaum schaffen in der Ukraine plötzlich für größere Erfolge zu sorgen.



> Das kann noch "heiter" werden, m.A. nach brauchen sie noch Jahre, um zumindestens moderneres Zeug ausstoßen zu können.



Vermutlich ehr noch länger, wenn das technische Niveau dabei höher als das der frühen 1990er Jahre liegen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

1980er, woher habt ihr die Schätzung?
Selbst wenn Russland Waschmaschinenchips auslöten muss ist man über dem Niveau der 80er 

Aber das Problem ist ja nicht monokausal.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viel mehr dürften diese Referenden an die Menschen im eigenen Land gerichtet sein, als propagandistisches "Trickspiel".
> Zum einen um nach der russischen Pleitenserie mal wieder einen Erfolg vorzuweisen und zum anderen, das Narrativ des Kreml zu stützen, das die Ukraine einen Angriffskrieg gegen Russland und dann mit dem Referendum (aus russischer Sicht) russisches Staatsgebiet führe.


Das bringt doch auch nichts. Nach all den Monaten sollte jedem in RUS klar sein, dass man da einen Krieg führt. Und jedem sollte klar sein, dass diese "Referenden" nur ein Winkelzug sind, um Gott weiß was zu erreichen. Man muss schon arg mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden sein, um da kein fadenscheiniges Manöver drin zu erkennen - egal, ob man prorussisch oder deren Kritiker ist.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Quellen bitte, weil mir ist absolut keine Quelle bekannt, wo die Ukrainer die AHS Krab, gegenüber der PzH 2000 in der Form deutlich vorziehen würden.


Studierte Militär Analysten erwähnten mehrmals in ihren Blogs dass die Ukrainer die Krabs bevorzugten da sie verlässlicher und besser im Gelände seien weil leichter, auch ich erwähnte dass ich das von solchen hab. Würden dir mehrere Video Quellen helfen in denen von solchen Aussagen ukrainischer Soldaten als Randbemerkung die Rede ist bei Minute xy ?, sofern du der Sprache nichtmal mächtig bist ? Ich erachte Infos seriöser Quellen als Gegeben an, vorallem wenn sie sich häufen. Ansonsten ist es auch für mich schwierig Quellen für Insiderwissen zu finden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten, allgemein zu dem Thema PzH 2000 und AHS Krab.
> De PzH 2000 ist schon signifikant leistungsfähiger als die AHS Krab.
> Das fängt schon da an, dass die PzH 2000 5 Geschosse zeitgleich abgestimmt im Zielgebiet einschlagen lassen kann, bei der AHS Krab sind es maximal 3, etc.


Ist Leistungsfähigkeit die einzige und vorallem wichtigste Eigenschaft auf dem Feld ? Sofern die Krab weniger verschiesst aber zB schneller wieder verschwinden kann nach dem Feuern, wer hat dann wohl den größeren Gefechtsvorteil ?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und warum die Ukraine neben den 100 PzH 2000 und 18 RCH-155 noch 60 AHS Krab bestellt hat, könnte evt. schlicht auch damit zusammenhängen das die AHS Krab vielleicht schneller ausgeliefert werden kann?


Ich glaube dass die deutschen Werke ein bisschen mehr PZH pro Jahr raushauen als Polen und ihre Krabs, aber nicht nennenswert mehr. Die schnelle Variante sind Eigenbestände, und neuproduzierte werden monatlich ausgeliefert. Wenn die Ukrainer also ca 150 Stk + innerhalb von 2-2,5 Jahren brauchen, liegt es doch auf der Hand dass sie auf zwei unterschiedliche Typen setzen müssen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Heißt nicht das die AHS Krab jetzt deswegen schlecht ist, das will ich damit nicht sagen, schließlich hat die Ukraine ja 60 Stück von bestellt, also wird sie ihren Zweck wohl hinreichend erfüllen, aber zweifelsfrei scheint man trotzdem von Seiten der ukrainischen Armee die PzH 2000 vorzuziehen, ansonsten hätte man halt nicht davon 100 Stück bestellt und würde sie medial / in der Öffentlichkeit nicht häufiger lobend erwähnen, als das polnische System.


Mir geht es hier nicht um Ressentments, im Prinzip ist mir das ziemlich Wumpfe welche Kanone ob polnisch oder deutsch oder Nicaragua, auch sage ich nirgends dass die PzH schlecht wär, nichteinmal dass sie schlechter sei, sondern nur dass euer Don sie als Wunderwaffe präsentiert, die sie laut meinen Quellen in Augen der Ukrainer eben nicht ist. Nicht meine schuld wenn sich iwelche aus iwelchen pratriotischen Gründen angegriffen fühlen weil die Kritik sie persönlich trifft, aber da ich eben kein Scheiss laber, sehe ich dadurch wer es hier tuet. Und um es etwas auszuführen, betrifft dies auch die geopolitischen Kenntnisse so mancher hier, die mich in lustiges Erstaunen versetzen, als ob man allein mit Zeitungsartikeln sich Wissen eineignen könnte um Experte zu spielen lol Ich bin kein Experte, aber für eine korekte Feststellung reicht eben nicht nur der Inhalt eines Datenblattes.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht, kommt Medwedew um die Ecke und bestätigt die Vermutung, das man mit den Referenden darauf abzielt es als direkten ukrainischen Angriff auf, dann aus russischer Sicht, russisches Staatsgebiet zu inzinieren:



> Der stellvertretende Vorsitzende des russischen Sicherheitsrats, Ex-Präsident Dmitri Medwedew, *hatte zuvor erklärt, die Annexion des Donbass durch Russland könne die russische Militäroffensive in der Ukraine stärken*.
> ...
> *"Das Eindringen in russisches Gebiet stellt ein Verbrechen dar*", schrieb Medwedew am Dienstag auf seinem Telegram-Kanal.* Zur Selbstverteidigung könnte Moskau "alle Mittel der Notwehr einsetzen*", hob er hervor.



Es würde mich wirklich nicht mehr wundern, wenn der Kreml das dann als Vorwand dafür nutzt, um dann ganz offiziell auch die Mobilmachung einleiten zu können und so in der Ukraine auch Wehrpflichtige einsetzen zu dürfen.

Theortisch könnte der Kreml dann, nach russischen Recht, sogar soweit gehen Atomwaffen einzusetzen, da eine ukrainsche Bodenoffensive einen "direkten Angriff auf russisches Staatsgebiet" darstellen würde.





__





						Scheinabstimmungen: Luhansk, Donezk und Cherson sollen wie die Krim russisch werden
					

Nach der Niederlage in der Region Charkiw wollen Moskau und die Separatisten offensichtlich weitere Verluste verhindern.




					web.de


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> nichteinmal dass sie schlechter sei, sondern nur dass euer Don sie als Wunderwaffe präsentiert, die sie laut meinen Quellen in Augen der Ukrainer eben nicht ist.


Glatte LÜGE, bringe Belege das ich die PZH 2000 als Wunderwaffe bezeichne?! Ich warte!
Ich habe lediglich gesagt, sie hat sich gegen andere Systeme bei den Bestellungen durchgesetzt!


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nicht meine schuld wenn sich iwelche aus iwelchen pratriotischen Gründen angegriffen fühlen weil die Kritik sie persönlich trifft, aber da ich eben kein Scheiss laber, sehe ich dadurch wer es hier tuet. Und um es etwas auszuführen, betrifft dies auch die geopolitischen Kenntnisse so mancher hier, die mich in lustiges Erstaunen versetzen, als ob man allein mit Zeitungsartikeln sich Wissen eineignen könnte um Experte zu spielen lol Ich bin kein Experte, aber für eine korekte Feststellung reicht eben nicht nur der Inhalt eines Datenblattes.


Du laberst Unsinn bzgl. deiner Behauptungen gegenüber meiner Person, du kannst keine Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen bzgl. des Systems PZH 2000 bringen und du laberst Unsinn in Bezug auf die BW, den ich mit Quellen klar widerlegt habe!
Ich muss mich hier von dir weder beleidigen, noch deine Anfeindungen gefallen lassen, nur weil du meinst Deutschland, die BW und deutsche Waffen, ständig durch den Kakao ziehen zu müssen und das auf Basis deiner Meinung, ohne jegliche Belege oder Quellen!


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Glatte LÜGE, bringe Belege das ich die PZH 2000 als Wunderwaffe bezeichne?! Ich warte!
> Ich habe lediglich gesagt, sie hat sich gegen andere Systeme bei den Bestellungen durchgesetzt!
> 
> Du laberst Unsinn bzgl. deiner Behauptungen gegenüber meiner Person, du kannst keine Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen bzgl. des Systems PZH 2000 bringen und du laberst Unsinn in Bezug auf die BW, den ich mit Quellen klar widerlegt habe!
> Ich muss mich hier von dir weder beleidigen, noch deine Anfeindungen gefallen lassen, nur weil du meinst Deutschland, die BW und deutsche Waffen, ständig durch den Kakao ziehen zu müssen und das auf Basis deiner Meinung, ohne jegliche Belege oder Quellen!


Die könnte ich bringen, könntest du dann polnisch lernen und würdest dir dazu ca 6-8 Stunden Videomaterial reinziehen um die Meinung eines Analysten der letzten Wochen nachzuvollziehen der Tag für Tag im Austausch eines internationalen Netzwerkes ist ? Ich habe eigtl sehr gute Quellen nur würdest du nichts kappieren, ausserdem machst du mir nicht unbedingt den Eindruck dass du hier obiektiv deinen Wissenshorizont erweiterst sondern ledeglich die eigene Meinung vertrittst. Wäre dem so müssten dich meine Informationen doch in dem Maße irritieren dass du mir der sich doch so irrt, nein lügt mit drei Ausrufezeichen , gescheite Gegenargumente bringen um meinen Missstand richtig zu stellen. Ne, du schreist nach Quellen weil dir etwas nicht in dein kleines Weltbild passt, so siehts doch aus.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

Also wenn die Quellen nichtmal im englischen verschriftlicht werden scheinen sie nicht so wichtig zu sein.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

@Don-71 @behemoth85  Könnt ihr euer Waffengeplenkel bitte im Militärthread austragen?! Danke!


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wenn die Quellen nichtmal im englischen verschriftlicht werden scheinen sie nicht so wichtig zu sein.


Und doch gefühlt eine Mio mal wichtiger als deine


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Theortisch könnte der Kreml dann, nach russischen Recht, sogar soweit gehen Atomwaffen einzusetzen, da eine ukrainsche Bodenoffensive einen "direkten Angriff auf russisches Staatsgebiet" darstellen würde.


Ja, und es wäre super konstruiert. Wer soll sich mit Russland dann noch solidarisieren können? So ein beknacktes Manöver trägt doch ausser Syrien oder Nordkorea kein vernunftbegabtes Wesen auf dieser Welt mit.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ne, du schreist nach Quellen weil dir etwas nicht in dein kleines Weltbild passt, so siehts doch aus.


Halt nur Gelaber ohne Substanz.
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Wunderwaffen Post?
Übrigens kann ich die gleichen Quellen bringen, das deutsche ehemalige Viersternegeneräle, die Nato Hauptquartiere kommandiert haben, die PZH 2000 als sehr gut im Ukraine-Russischen Krieg herausgestellt haben.
Da wären Egon Rams, mehrfach beim ZDF, Hans Lothar Domröse, bei einer Podiumsdiskussion der BW Unversität München im Juli 2022 und Erhard Bühler mehrfach in seinem Podcast "Was nun Herr General".


----------



## compisucher (20. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es würde mich wirklich nicht mehr wundern, wenn der Kreml das dann als Vorwand dafür nutzt, um dann ganz offiziell auch die Mobilmachung einleiten zu können und so in der Ukraine auch Wehrpflichtige einsetzen zu dürfen.


Sowas habe ich auch gerade gelesen.
Der junge "Kanonenfutter" Russe wird aber so was ja wohl blicken - hoffe ich...
Ob dann die Kampfmoral eine Andere wäre, sei mal dahingestellt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Theortisch könnte der Kreml dann, nach russischen Recht, sogar soweit gehen Atomwaffen einzusetzen, da eine ukrainsche Bodenoffensive einen "direkten Angriff auf russisches Staatsgebiet" darstellen würde.


Na ja, Nuklearwaffen...
Da muss sich Russland aber einen besonderen Tag heraussuchen, bei 99,9% Westwind in der Region.
Könnte eine Eigentor werden, so mit dem Fallout und so...


----------



## chill_eule (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @Don-71 @behemoth85 Könnt ihr euer Waffengeplenkel bitte im Militärthread austragen?! Danke!


This! 

*punktenachladengeh*


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Theortisch könnte der Kreml dann, nach russischen Recht, sogar soweit gehen Atomwaffen einzusetzen, da eine ukrainsche Bodenoffensive einen "direkten Angriff auf russisches Staatsgebiet" darstellen würde.


Zum Vergleich: Das ist ungefähr so, als ob die Ukraine ein Referendum darüber abhalten würde, ob sie bis zum Ende des Konflikts eine Wojewodschaft Polens sein möchte, weil sich damit jegliche russische Aggression als NATO-Bündnisfall behandeln ließe.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

kp ob das hier so 100% richtig ist, aber:

_"Am Ende dieser nervenaufreibenden Recherche kam es, wie es kommen musste: Eine Person im Gazprom-Netzwerk, Sigmar Gabriel, drohte mit rechtlichen Schritten gegen unsere Recherche. Natürlich haben wir sie heute trotzdem veröffentlicht"_









						Die Gazprom-Lobby
					

Wie Russland Deutschland vom russischen Gas abhängig gemacht hat




					correctiv.org


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Das ist ungefähr so, als ob die Ukraine ein Referendum darüber abhalten würde, ob sie bis zum Ende des Konflikts eine Wojewodschaft Polens sein möchte, weil sich damit jegliche russische Aggression als NATO-Bündnisfall behandeln ließe.


Dann würde Deutschland wohl sofort aus der NATO austreten


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Das ist ungefähr so, als ob die Ukraine ein Referendum darüber abhalten würde, ob sie bis zum Ende des Konflikts eine Wojewodschaft Polens sein möchte, weil sich damit jegliche russische Aggression als NATO-Bündnisfall behandeln ließe.


Und wer bringt das nun dem Kreml bei?
Ist ja nicht so als würden Völkerrechtswidrige Anektionen und Beschuss ziviler Infrastruktur, aus Rache, Manipulation von Referenden (Krim / Donbass) und auf aburdeste Art konstruierte propagandistische Lügen, bis hin zu westliche jüdische Nazi-NATO Verschwörungen gegen Russland, in den russischen Medien, sowie das drohen mit Atomwaffen, den Kreml noch scheinbar irgendwie jucken...

Daher halte ich bald nichts mehr für absurd genug, als das es im Kreml nicht irgendwer vorschlagen und versuchen könnte in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

Ringtausch mit Deutschland: Slowenien liefert 28 Panzer M55S an die Ukraine
					

Der slowenische Regierungschef Robert Golob und der deutsche Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz haben sich in einem Telefonat auf einen Ringtausch als Militärhilfe für die Ukraine geeinigt. — Ukrinform Nachrichten.




					www.ukrinform.de
				




Läuft doch.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

> *18.26 Uhr:* NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg hat den von Russland und den russischen Besatzungsbehörden angekündigten Abstimmungen in den besetzten Gebieten im Osten und Süden der Ukraine die Legitimität abgesprochen. Zugleich seien die Referenden eine »weitere Eskalation von Putins Krieg« gegen die Ukraine, schrieb der Norweger auf Twitter.
> 
> »Scheinreferenden haben keine Legitimität und ändern nichts an der Natur von Russlands Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine«, hieß es. Zugleich forderte Stoltenberg die internationale Gemeinschaft dazu auf, »diesen eklatanten Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht« zu verurteilen und die Unterstützung für die Ukraine zu verstärken.
> 
> ...


Quelle: USA, Nato und Uno verurteilen »Scheinreferenden« ebenfalls

Solche Referenden haben keinerlei Gültigkeit.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

_"Nach dem zu urteilen, was passiert und noch passieren wird, markiert diese Woche entweder den Vorabend unseres bevorstehenden Sieges oder den Vorabend eines Atomkriegs. Ich kann nichts drittes sehen."_

(auch nur Übersetzer, kann es mittlerweile auch nur noch mehr oder weniger lesen. Erfahrung sagt: je gebildeter die Sprachwahl, desto besser die übersetzungen, kann man so nehmen.)

Die ist Chefredakteurin bei RT, hat ü500k Follwer auf twitter.  



dazu das possenspiel mit dem "referendum", die aktion mit den volksverrätern von der noAfD, mobilmachung...


RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Referenden haben keinerlei Gültigkeit.


... wird aber massivst verfangen, wenn die dann mit dem finger auf alle anderen zeigen und "Nazis"! rufen - und ratet mal, bei welcher klientel...

klassische Opferrolle rückwärts.


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Die ist Chefredakteurin bei RT, hat ü500k Follwer auf twitter.


Nur als Hinweis, vlt warst du da noch nicht hier Aktiv, es wurde die Anforderung der Moderation gestellt, das Informationen nur Deutsch oder Englisch zu Verfügung gestellt werden und nicht nur Twitterlinks gepostet werden sollen, sondern auch dazu ein Text verfasst werden soll.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Läuft doch.


Wenigstens keine Marder, sondern dieses mal nur LKWs. Was die Ukrainer allerdings mit den Dingern sollen, die haben eine westliche Kanone und somit wohl auch Munition, israelische Teile und die Ukraine führt keine T55 im aktiven Bestand. Die Dinger können sie gegen Belarus aufstellen, wenn jetzt gleich der Krieg ausgerufen werden sollten, müssten die auch ihren Arsch in die Ukraine bewegen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> dazu das possenspiel mit dem "referendum", die aktion mit den volksverrätern von der noAfD, mobilmachung...
> 
> ... wird aber massivst verfangen, wenn die dann mit dem finger auf alle anderen zeigen und "Nazis"! rufen - und ratet mal, bei welcher klientel...
> 
> klassische Opferrolle rückwärts.


Selbst wenn solche Referenden anerkannt würden, kann man davon ausgehen, dass garatantiert nicht jeder freiwillig für Russland stimmt.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Die ukrainische Armee ist so determiniert und entschlossen dass der Einsatz einer Atombombe (h.warsch. einer kleinen zur Abschreckung) sie kaum davon abbringen würde weiter zu kämpfen. Die Folgen für Russland dagegen wären fatal. Putin geht nicht so weit weil er es nicht kann, aber so tuen als ob kann er, was er auch tut. 

Das Referndum ist nichts anders um nochmal die Atomkarte zu bringen nur mit etwas mehr Bedeutung, letztlich dennoch Fake.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nur als Hinweis, vlt warst du da noch nicht hier Aktiv, es wurde die Anforderung der Moderation gestellt, das Informationen nur Deutsch oder Englisch zu Verfügung gestellt werden und nicht nur Twitterlinks gepostet werden sollen, sondern auch dazu ein Text verfasst werden soll.


tatsächlich. werd mir mühe geben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn solche Referenden anerkannt würden, kann man davon ausgehen, dass garatantiert nicht jeder freiwillig für Russland stimmt.


was ja unbestritten ist. und bleibt.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: USA, Nato und Uno verurteilen »Scheinreferenden« ebenfalls
> 
> Solche Referenden haben keinerlei Gültigkeit.



Wobei es ja schon das witzig ist, das ein Land, dessen Unabhängigkeit durch ein Referendum legitimiert wurde, gleiches, anderen verbietet und die das damals anerkannten, für andere die Gültigkeit absprechen.









						Referendum über die Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wobei es auch hier Unterschiede gibt.
 Die zwei Republiken und zwei Regionen die Teil der Ukraine sind


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei es ja schon das witzig ist, das ein Land, dessen Unabhängigkeit durch ein Referendum legitimiert wurde, gleiches, anderen verbietet und die das damals anerkannten, für andere die Gültigkeit absprechen.


Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.


Egal, nur wenn das umgesetzt wird, ist es verdammt gefährlich und man sollte endlich verhandeln, mit allen !
Es reicht nicht recht zu haben und im Krieg zu versinken.

Jeder Angriff auf diese Gebiete, wäre ein Angriff auf Russland und würde Reaktionen verursachen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder Angriff auf diese Gebiete, wäre ein Angriff auf Russland und würde Reaktionen verursachen.


Was ist das denn das für eine blöde Argumentation?
Russland nimmt einen anderen Staat Gebiete welche ihm gar nicht gehören.
Und tut dann so als hätten sie schon immer dazu gehört.
Es gibt nur eine Option: die verziehen sich wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jeder Angriff auf diese Gebiete, wäre ein Angriff auf Russland und würde Reaktionen verursachen.


Per Definition durch Russland. Das ist, als wenn ich dich auf meine Seite einer Linie ziehe und sage: Atme, und ich hau dir aufs Maul.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Per Definition durch Russland. Das ist, als wenn ich dich auf meine Seite einer Linie ziehe und sage: Atme, und ich hau dir aufs Maul.


Eher: "Noch ein Schritt und ich haue dir eine Eisenstange über den Schädel"
Was würdest du tun?


RyzA schrieb:


> Was ist das denn das für eine blöde Argumentation?
> Russland nimmt einen anderen Staat Gebiete welche ihm gar nicht gehören.
> Und tut dann so als hätten sie schon immer dazu gehört.
> Es gibt nur eine Option: die verziehen sich wieder nach Hause.



Wärst du bereit dafür deine Existenz aufs Spiel zu setzten?


So fangen Weltkriege an.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wärst du bereit dafür deine Existenz aufs Spiel zu setzten?


Um meine Familie zu beschützen? Und um meine Heimat zu verteidigen?  Immer!


Tschetan schrieb:


> So fangen Weltkriege an.


Putin´s Armee hat die Ukraine überfallen. Sie können jederzeit wieder alle besetzten Gebiete der Ukraine zurückgeben und  nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Um meine Familie zu beschützen? Und um meine Heimat zu verteidigen?  Immer!
> 
> Putin´s Armee hat die Ukraine überfallen. Sie können jederzeit wieder alle besetzten Gebiete der Ukraine zurückgeben und  nach Hause gehen.



Würdest du in die Ukraine gehen  um dort jetzt zu kämpfen, oder abwarten ob die Ukrainer genug Leute haben ?

Die Russen sollen gehen und die Menschen der ukrainischen Armee und den Nationalisten überlassen, die sich rächen wollen und sein 2015 Donezk beschießen?
Wir soll das gehen?

Es kommt immer eine neue Stufe der Eskakation dazu und die " Einschläge" kommen vielleicht immer näher?
Was ist, wenn hier "Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen werden, ohne Atomwaffen ?
Ziehen wir dann alle in den Krieg und wie weit geht das dann?
Noch nie darüber nachgedacht?

Den Russen würde das abschießen der Awacs zB ungeheuer die Arbeit erleichtern, wie sieht die Reaktion aus?

Nee, da muß endlich an den Verhandlungstisch getreten werden.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> her: "Noch ein Schritt und ich haue dir eine Eisenstange über den Schädel"
> Was würdest du tun?


Ich frage mal ganz provokativ: Bist du mal auf den Kopf gefallen, oder so?

Die Russen sind die Angreifer, die Aggressoren! Die nehmen anderen was weg, erklären es zu ihrem Eigentum und drohen allen anderen, die das nicht anerkennen und dagegen ankämpfen mit Gewalt, Brutalität und massenhaftem Tod und tun dabei so, als wäre das die Schuld der von ihnen Angegriffenen und deren Unterstützern. Das ist ein so dermaßen verquirrlter Hirnfurz!


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich frage mal ganz provokativ: Bist du mal auf den Kopf gefallen, oder so?
> 
> Die Russen sind die Angreifer, die Aggressoren! Die nehmen anderen was weg, erklären es zu ihrem Eigentum und drohen allen anderen, die das nicht anerkennen und dagegen ankämpfen mit Gewalt, Brutalität und massenhaftem Tod und tun dabei so, als wäre das die Schuld der von ihnen Angegriffenen und deren Unterstützern. Das ein so dermaßen verquirrlter Hirnfurz!



Würdest du dein Leben, deinen Wohlstand dafür geben? Die Existenz deiner Familie, Kinder? 
Ich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> So fangen Weltkriege an.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Würdest du dein Leben, deinen Wohlstand dafür geben? Die Existenz deiner Familie, Kinder?


Ja, denn, so fangen Weltkriege von Terrorstaaten wie damals Nazideutschland an! Wenn du nur den Hauch von dem in dir hast, von dem du immer redest, dann müsstest du das erkennen und auch verdammen! Tust du aber nicht, denn du bist Teil dieses russischen Terrorstaates.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Würdest du in die Ukraine gehen  um dort jetzt zu kämpfen, oder abwarten ob die Ukrainer genug Leute haben ?


Wieso sollte ich in die Ukraine ziehen? Ich bin kein Soldat oder Söldner.
Ich hatte von meiner Heimat geschrieben und die ist hier.
Die Ukrainer haben aber mein vollstes Verständnis, wenn sie ihre Heimat nicht kampflos aufgeben wollen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Russen würde das abschießen der Awacs zB ungeheuer die Arbeit erleichtern, wie sieht die Reaktion aus?


Dann wäre das ihr eigener Untergang.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, da muß endlich an den Verhandlungstisch getreten werden.


Wenn es wirklich Punkte zum verhandeln gibt.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Egal, nur wenn das umgesetzt wird, ist es verdammt gefährlich und man sollte endlich verhandeln, mit allen !
> Es reicht nicht recht zu haben und im Krieg zu versinken.
> 
> Jeder Angriff auf diese Gebiete, wäre ein Angriff auf Russland und würde Reaktionen verursachen.


Der Angriff auf die Ukraine war ein Angriff auf Europa und das hat die Konsequenz dass Russland aus den Sicherheitsfragen unseres Kontinents ausgeschlossen ist. Mit Atomwaffen werden sie nicht an den runden Tisch kommen sondern ausschließlich mit einem Sieg welcher aber unmöglich ist. Russland muss sich zurückziehen, nur wartet man bis es Putin endlich dämmert. Welchen Deal könnten sie den USA jetzt noch anbieten ? Sie haben keine realen Möglichkeiten mehr und sollten den Krieg beenden bevor er sie beendet


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sie haben keine realen Möglichkeiten mehr und sollten den Krieg beenden bevor er sie beendet


Das sehe ich anders und wenn sie jetzt richtig beginnen Krieg zu führen, könnten eben Awacs und Co zu Zielen werden, bevor sie Soldaten und Ausrüstung verlieren. 
Sie sehen sich in einem Überlebenskampf.

Wir können den Krieg verurteilen, meckern, aber das ändert nicht, das wir uns in einer Eskalationsspirale befinden die durchbrochen werden muß.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es reicht nicht recht zu haben und im Krieg zu versinken.


Es reicht nicht, Putin den Fetzen Fleisch (Ostukraine) zu geben, wenn er das ganze Tier (Osteuropa + ggf Westeuropa) fressen will. Der Krieg wird damit nur verschoben.

Aber mal eine Frage: Ist die Ukraine ein souveräner Staat, und sind die Ukrainer ein souveränes Volk für dich?


----------



## chill_eule (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> wenn sie jetzt richtig beginnen Krieg zu führen


Sag mal, hast du das letzte halbe Jahr gepennt?
Der Krieg ist in vollem Gange 



Tschetan schrieb:


> könnten eben Awacs und Co zu Zielen werden


Um damit den Luftraum der NATO zu verletzen? 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir können den Krieg verurteilen


Falsch, wir *müssen*.
Und "Meckern"? Ernsthaft? Wir leben hier in Frieden, was haben wir denn bitte zu meckern??


Tschetan schrieb:


> das wir uns in einer Eskalationsspirale befinden die durchbrochen werden muß.


Und wessen Aufgabe ist das?
(Tipp: Das ist *keine* Millionenfrage beim Jauch)




Sorry, ich halte mich hier ja normalweise raus, aber ab und zu... Kopf -> Tisch (Wand)


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du das letzte halbe Jahr gepennt?
> Der Krieg ist in vollem Gange
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher gab es von keiner Seite eine offizielle Kriegserklärung .

Wenn Awacs ursächlich am Tod russischer Staatsbürger beteiligt sind, könnte man dies als kriegerischen Ajt verstehen und reagieren.

Übrigens schreibe ich über Szenarios die zu einem wesentlich größeren Krieg führen könnten.
Wer ist dazu hier bereit?


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

_"T HAS BEGUN Last few days I have spoken of changes that are up in the air. Well, looks like some major changes has just started happening.
That is very understandable as the bridges have been burnt and the country is in zugzwang. Whoever has been playing chess has done an awful job. The only way out is to give up or keep raising stakes. And that's what they have started doing, raising stakes. A set of new federal new laws changing mobilisation procedures was just approved minutes ago in Russian Senate State Duma. The speed of lightning these laws are approved with show that the people mean business and big changes are coming soon.

So mobilisation it is...."_

INSIDE RUSSIA, Heute ca. 15:00Uhr


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

@Kassalowski : Bitte in Deutsch und als Zitat markieren.
Oder besser noch mit eigenen Worten in Deutsch kommentieren und zusammenfassen.
Danke! 

Ich kann zwar noch etwas Englisch aber das ist teilweise anstrengend.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

Zitatmarkierung hab ich tatsächlich vergessen, sorry.

er schreibt ganz grob gefasst das die russen jetzt in zugzwang sind, es nunmehr nur noch 2 Auswege gäbe: aufgeben oder Einsatz erhöhen und es heute einige Gesetzesänderungen in Sachen Mobilisierung gegeben hat. Es werde große Veränderungen geben.

Also: Mobilmachung.

Jetzt nicht zwingend was neues - aber mal eine Stimme direkt aus Russland - von einem m.E. ziemlich unpolitischen Typen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> That is very understandable as the bridges have been burnt and the country is in zugzwang.


Zugzwang?
Übernehmen die wieder deutsche Wörter in die englische Sprache?😅


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Kassalowski : Bitte in Deutsch und als Zitat markieren.
> Oder besser noch mit eigenen Worten in Deutsch kommentieren und zusammenfassen.
> Danke!
> 
> Ich kann zwar noch etwas Englisch aber das ist teilweise anstrengend.


Da steht faktischnichts was nicht auch um 20 Uhr in der Tagesschau kam: Die Duma hat heute nochmal die Gesetze gegen diejenigen verschärft die sich einer potentiellen Mobilmachung widersetzen.
Die Folgerung des Autors daraus ist (in sehr blumigen Bildern die Schach und Poker mischen), dass diese Mobilmachung nun kommt.


----------



## Kassalowski (20. September 2022)

ist ja nich so, dass ichs nicht extra auch nochmal angemerkt hätte.   


@Sparanus hab ich mir auch so gedacht. ob das schon etabliert ist?


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer ist dazu hier bereit?


Die Russen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ist ja nich so, dass ichs nicht extra auch nochmal angemerkt hätte.


"Mobilmachung" konnte ich auch noch übersetzen.


----------



## Optiki (20. September 2022)

Der Autor ist ein Youtuber der immer mal über das Leben in Russland berichtet und da auch mal Einkaufzentren besucht und Sachen zu den Preisen sagt.



> ES HAT BEGONNEN In den letzten Tagen habe ich von Veränderungen gesprochen, die in der Luft liegen. Nun, es sieht so aus, als hätten einige große Veränderungen gerade erst begonnen. Das ist sehr verständlich, da die Brücken abgebrannt sind und das Land in Zugzwang liegt. Wer Schach gespielt hat, hat einen schrecklichen Job gemacht. Der einzige Ausweg besteht darin, aufzugeben oder die Einsätze weiter zu erhöhen. Und damit haben sie begonnen, Einsätze zu erhöhen. Eine Reihe neuer föderaler Gesetze zur Änderung der Mobilisierungsverfahren wurde erst vor wenigen Minuten in der Staatsduma des russischen Senats genehmigt. Die Blitzgeschwindigkeit, mit der diese Gesetze verabschiedet werden, zeigt, dass die Menschen es ernst meinen und bald große Veränderungen bevorstehen.



Das Gesetz soll wohl auch schon als abgezeichnet auf der Webseite geführt werden, obwohl es Putin wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf dem Tisch hatte. Eigentlich sollte Putin und Shogiu heute um 20 Uhr eine Rede halten, aber die scheint auszufallen und morgen stattfinden.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572222865688125441

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Wenn Putin zur Generalmobilmachung aufruft, könnten sich viele dem widersetzen.
Umso mehr umso besser. Dann wird dieses verdammte System endlich gestürzt.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Gesetz soll wohl auch schon als abgezeichnet auf der Webseite geführt werden, obwohl es Putin wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf dem Tisch hatte.


Das mit den Gesetzen ist doch eh nur noch eine Farce bei den Russen.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2022)

Das kam heute am späten Nachmittag schon im Deutschlandfunk.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das mit den Gesetzen ist doch eh nur noch eine Farce bei den Russen.


Das sind Drohgebärden mit härteren Strafen und Sanktionen.
Es soll abschrecken. Scheinbar funktioniert das in Russland zusammen mit der Propaganda noch ganz gut. Sonst hätte man schon größere Demos gesehen.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

@RyzA Es geht mir nicht um den  Inhalt, sondern um den Prozess der Gesetzgebung. Nicht mehr lange, und alles ist bei denen gleichgeschaltet, und der Zar wird ausgerufen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @RyzA Es geht mir nicht um den  Inhalt, sondern um den Prozess der Gesetzgebung. Nicht mehr lange, und alles ist bei denen gleichgeschaltet, und der Zar wird ausgerufen.


Das meine ich ja. Putin will per Gesetze seine Machtposition stärken, indem er Angst und Schrecken verbreitet.
Machen andere Desputen ja ähnlich. Das hat Erdogan in der Türkei gemacht. Das machen die Chinesen und Orban in Ungarn auch. Per Gesetze die Gegner klein halten und bei Durchführung dieser im Keim ersticken.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat Erdogan in der Türkei gemacht.


Wenn alles weiter so läuft, dann wird er, so er nicht auch einen auf Diktator macht, im kommenden Jahr abgewählt.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn alles weiter so läuft, dann wird er, so er nicht auch einen auf Diktator macht, im kommenden Jahr abgewählt.


Der ist quasi schon ein Diktator. Ich glaube eher das er gestürzt als abgewählt wird.

Edit: Achso, du meintest Erdogan. Den können sie von mir aus auch stürzen.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind Drohgebärden mit härteren Strafen und Sanktionen.
> Es soll abschrecken. Scheinbar funktioniert das in Russland zusammen mit der Propaganda noch ganz gut. Sonst hätte man schon größere Demos gesehen.


"Nach dem geltenden Gesetz dürfen Befehlshaber im Falle von Ungehorsam von der Waffe Gebrauch machen, allerdings mit der Formulierung “ohne den Tod eines Soldaten zu verursachen”. Bezuhlya schlug vor, diese Klausel zu streichen. Damit sollte es möglich sein, die Bestrafung von Befehlshabern zu vermeiden, die einen Soldaten wegen Befehlsverweigerung getötet haben, sowie für “Widerstand oder Bedrohung eines Befehlshabers, Gewaltanwendung, unbefugtes Verlassen von Positionen und Standorten militärischer Einheiten in Gebieten, in denen Kampfeinsätze durchgeführt werden”.







						Ukraine: Standrecht für Deserteure / Befehlsverweigerung soll eingeführt werden – FPI
					






					www.fpi.today
				




Gab es schon bei Stalin.

"Im Jahr 2020 wurde der ukrainische Journalist, Pazifist und Kriegsdienstverweigerer Ruslan Kotsaba erneut in Kolomyja in der Region Iwano-Frankiwsk vor Gericht gestellt, weil er 2015 ein Video veröffentlicht hatte, in dem er zum Boykott der Mobilisierung für den bewaffneten Konflikt in der Ostukraine aufrief. Für seine öffentlichen Äußerungen gegen den Krieg wird er wegen „Landesverrats“ und „Behinderung der rechtmäßigen Aktivitäten der Streitkräfte der Ukraine“ angeklagt. Kotsaba war bereits 524 Tage in Haft und wurde 2016 freigesprochen. Sein derzeitiges Wiederaufnahmeverfahren ist das Ergebnis einer politisch motivierten Strafverfolgung und des rechtsextremen Drucks auf die Justiz. Die Staatsanwaltschaft fordert das Gericht auf, ihn zu 13 Jahren Haft und Beschlagnahmung seines Vermögens zu verurteilen, was eine eindeutig unverhältnismäßige Bestrafung darstellen würde. EBCO forderte das sofortige und bedingungslose Ende der Strafverfolgung gegen Kotsaba.1"

Mal nachgeschaut.

Am 12. Mai 2016 wurde Ruslan Kozaba zu 3,5 Jahren Freiheitsentzug verurteilt. Das Gericht sah in seinen Handlungen keinen Hochverrat, befand ihn jedoch wegen „Behinderung der rechtmäßigen Aktivitäten der Streitkräfte der Ukraine“ für schuldig.

In der Berufungsverhandlung am 14. Juli 2016 wurde Ruslan Kozaba wegen "Mangels an Beweisen" nach insgesamt über 17 Monaten Untersuchungshaft wieder frei gelassen.[7]









						Ruslan Kozaba – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Oder hier.

"Verhaftungen und zwangsweise Überstellung zur TCRSS bei Vergehen gegen die Verwaltungsvorschriften, was wie eine Legalisierung der gegenwärtig informellen Praxis der Jagd auf Wehrpflichtige auf den Straßen durch Polizei und Angehörige der Militärkommissariate aussieht wie auch der willkürlichen Verhaftung von Wehrpflichtigen. Über diese Praxis hatte unter anderem die UN-Mission zur Überwachung der Menschenrechte in der Ukraine berichtet;4"



			https://de.connection-ev.org/article:ukraine-wehrpflicht-und-kriegsdienstverweigerung
		



Scheinbar bekleckert sich keiner der beiden mit Ruhm?

"Die von den Abgeordneten der Regierungspartei "Diener des Volkes" eingereichten Gesetzentwürfe sehen für den zweiten Pass deshalb eine Deklarierungspflicht vor. Wer einen russischen Pass hat und das verschweigt, dem könnte eine Haftstrafe von zwei bis fünf Jahren drohen. Bestraft werden soll man für den Besitz eines russisches Passes aber auf jeden Fall, beispielsweise durch den Entzug des Wahlrechts."









						Ukraine: Haftstrafen für russischen Pass? | MDR.DE
					

Die Ukraine plant die Einführung der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft, um sich der EU anzunähern. Ausgeschlossen davon wäre Russland. Wer einen russischen Pass verschweigt, müsste sogar mit einer Haftstrafe rechnen.




					www.mdr.de
				




Vielleicht wollen sie aus Angst ein Referendum?

Keine Seite entspricht unseren Kriterien.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Nach dem geltenden Gesetz dürfen Befehlshaber im Falle von Ungehorsam von der Waffe Gebrauch machen, allerdings mit der Formulierung “ohne den Tod eines Soldaten zu verursachen”. Bezuhlya schlug vor, diese Klausel zu streichen. Damit sollte es möglich sein, die Bestrafung von Befehlshabern zu vermeiden, die einen Soldaten wegen Befehlsverweigerung getötet haben, sowie für “Widerstand oder Bedrohung eines Befehlshabers, Gewaltanwendung, unbefugtes Verlassen von Positionen und Standorten militärischer Einheiten in Gebieten, in denen Kampfeinsätze durchgeführt werden”.


Und du glaubst die halten sich daran? Wenn die schon offensichtlich Oppositionspolitiker und Ex-Geheimdienstler vergiften und umbringen?

Oder sie werden bis an ihr Lebensende in Straflager gesteckt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gab es schon bei Stalin.


Hat der nicht  über 20 Millionen seiner eigenen Landsleute verhungern lassen?
Komm mir bloß nicht mit dem.


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eher: "Noch ein Schritt und ich haue dir eine Eisenstange über den Schädel"
> Was würdest du tun?


Ich würde dem Betreffenden den Rat geben, sich schon mal einen Arzt zu suchen, der darauf spezialisiert ist, Eisenstangen aus dem Enddarm zu entfernen.

Das zwar vermutlich nicht unbedingt übertragbar - aber das kann man von deinem schrägen Vergleich auch nicht behaupten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wärst du bereit dafür deine Existenz aufs Spiel zu setzten?
> So fangen Weltkriege an.


Die letzten beiden Weltkriege fingen an, weil man Kriegstreibern nicht frühzeitig und energisch Paroli geboten hat.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Würdest du in die Ukraine gehen  um dort jetzt zu kämpfen, oder abwarten ob die Ukrainer genug Leute haben ?


Diese Frage würde mehr Sinn ergeben, wenn du dich selbst auch schon gefragt hättest, wo die persönlichen Grenzen deines Engagements für dei von dir präferierte Fraktion liegen.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nicht jeder ist zum Soldaten geeignet. Aber hinter jedem Kämpfer stehen zig Menschen, die ihn mehr oder weniger direkt unterstützen - und sei es nur dadurch, dass sie quasi ihn und/oder seine Ausrüstung sponsern.
Auch in diesem Fall leisten die meisten Deutschen finanzielle Hilfe. Mit den erhaltenen Gerät und Geldmitteln kann kann die Ukraine ihre Verluste senken und bei Bedarf weitere Kräfte anwerben. Das ist auf jeden Fall für die Ukraine hilfreicher, als wenn dort Freiwillige aufschlagen, deren Kampfwert oder sogar Wehrtauglichkeit eher überschaubar ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen sollen gehen und die Menschen der ukrainischen Armee und den Nationalisten überlassen, die sich rächen wollen und sein 2015 Donezk beschießen?
> Wir soll das gehen?


Donezk wird beschossen, weil _aus_ Donezk geschossen wird. Das hat nichts mit Rache zu tun, sondern ist eine schlichtes, wenn auch trauriges militärisches Erfordernis - welches allerdings sofort hinfällig würde, wenn Russland sich tatsächlich aus der Region zurückziehen würde. Denn ohne russische Unterstützung bräche der bewaffnete Aufstand in sich zusammen und man wäre wieder auf dem Stand, bevor Russland dort systematisch Unfrieden gesät hat.
Wer meint, aufgrund seiner Handlungen von der Ukraine belangt zu werden, kann ja direkt mit russischen Truppen abziehen und findet eine neue Heimat dort, wo angeblich ja schon immer das Herz war - nämlich in Russland*.

(* Immer davon ausgegangen, dass der frisch erhaltene russische Pass dann noch gilt. Es wurden ja bereits flüchtende Neu-Russen an der Grenze abgewiesen.)



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es kommt immer eine neue Stufe der Eskakation dazu und die " Einschläge" kommen vielleicht immer näher?
> Was ist, wenn hier "Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen werden, ohne Atomwaffen ?


Wie sollte das deiner Ansicht nach aussehen? Der letzte Versuch, Kiew einzunehmen war ein Debakel, die meisten russischen Fernangriffe treffen nach dem Zufallsprinzip und sind eher geeignet, Terror zu verbreiten als gezielt Kommandoposten auszuschalten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Den Russen würde das abschießen der Awacs zB ungeheuer die Arbeit erleichtern, wie sieht die Reaktion aus?


Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Russland nicht die Mittel dazu hat: Die AWACS sind NATO-Maschinen über NATO-Territorium.
Damit sollte die Frage hinlänglich beantwortet sein.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Russland nicht die Mittel dazu hat: Die AWACS sind NATO-Maschinen über NATO-Territorium.
> Damit sollte die Frage hinlänglich beantwortet sein.


Wahrscheinlich sind die Russen "ganz wild darauf", mit der Nato in den Kampf zu kommen und augenblicklich mal 500 moderne Kampfflugzeuge gegen sich zu haben und nach einer Woche sich mit 1000 oder mehr (1500) zu beschäftigen.
Ich kann immer nicht so nachvollziehen was Tschetan eigentlich so will, konventionell hat die Rusische Armee/Luftwaffe nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die Nato, also bleibt ja nur die Möglichkeit hier einen Atomkrieg herbeireden zu *wollen*, damit wir auch ja genug Angst bekommen, das die Russen ihren Willen bekommen.
Irgendwie hat er noch nicht verstanden, das genau das nicht passieren wird!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Für morgen 9 Uhr Moskauer Zeit, also hier 8 Uhr bei uns nach Deutscher Zeit, soll Putin wohl eine Rede bezgl. der geplanten Referenden halten (ursprünglich sollte die heute schon gehalten werden, wurde aber kurzfristig abgesagt) und es wird wohl auch (mal wieder, wie schon im Mai zum Tag des Sieges) darauf spekuliert, er könne dann auch die allgemeine Mobilmachung verkünden.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> (* Immer davon ausgegangen, dass der frisch erhaltene russische Pass dann noch gilt. Es wurden ja bereits flüchtende Neu-Russen an der Grenze abgewiesen.)


Echt jetzt? Das wäre ja noch eine absurde Farce in diesem ganzen Wahnsinn.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das wäre ja noch eine absurde Farce in diesem ganzen Wahnsinn.


Allen Männern in den "Separatisten  Gebieten" ist die Ausreise verboten kam erst die Tage über den Ticker!
Ob es da Altersgrenzen gibt wurde dabei nicht genannt!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allen Männern in den "Separatisten  Gebieten" ist die Ausreise verboten kam erst die Tage über den Ticker!
> Ob es da Altersgrenzen gibt wurde dabei nicht genannt!


Irgendwoher müssen sie ja ihr Kanonenfutter bekommen.
In den Seperatistengebieten sind sie dafür (noch) nicht an russisches Recht gebunden, können also alles zwischen 18 und 60 Jahren zwangseinziehen.

Das ändert sich aber schlagartig, wenn die Referenden durch sind, dann wäre der Kreml, in der Theorie, dort genauso an russisches Recht gebunden, was das einziehen von Wehrpflichtigen angeht, sofern man von russischer Seite, bei einem "positiven Ausgang" der Referenden, einem Anschluss zustimmt (reine Formsache, wir wissen alle das der Kreml das wird).

Das wäre auch einer der Punkte, welcher dafür sprechen würde, das die Anektion des Donbas, per Referendum, mit einer allgemeinen Mobilmachung in Russland einhergehen könnte.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Aus dem Land, wo Milch und Honig fließet..


> Der russische Staat wird nach den Worten von Ministerpräsident Michail Mischustin bis mindestens 2025 rote Zahlen schreiben. Für das kommende Jahr werde ein Haushaltsdefizit von zwei Prozent des Bruttoinlandsprodukts erwartet, sagte Mischustin in einer im Fernsehen übertragenen Rede.
> 
> 2024 soll es auf 1,7 Prozent und 2025 auf 0,7 Prozent sinken. Die Haushaltslücke werde hauptsächlich durch die Aufnahme von Krediten gedeckt. *Erst vor zwei Wochen hatte Präsident Wladimir Putin dagegen erklärt, dass Russland entgegen den meisten Erwartungen im laufenden Jahr einen Überschuss erzielen werde.*


... und die Wahrheit irgendwo hinter dem Ural vielleicht irgendwann mal zu finden ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das wäre auch einer der Punkte, welcher dafür sprechen würde, das die Anektion des Donbas, per Referendum, mit einer allgemeinen Mobilmachung in Russland einhergehen könnte.


Ich frage mich, ob sich die Kremlinge wirklich so sicher sein können, dass die Bevölkerung das mitmacht? Denen wird seit Monaten erklärt, dass das kein Krieg sei, man glorreich am Siegen sei, und nun kommt erst der Rückzug im Nordosten, der Druck in Richtung Luhansk, und ganz plötzlich macht man mobil für etwas, wo keiner in Russland so recht weiß für was eigentlich genau.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind die Russen "ganz wild darauf", mit der Nato in den Kampf zu kommen und augenblicklich mal 500 moderne Kampfflugzeuge gegen sich zu haben und nach einer Woche sich mit 1000 oder mehr (1500) zu beschäftigen.
> Ich kann immer nicht so nachvollziehen was Tschetan eigentlich so will, konventionell hat die Rusische Armee/Luftwaffe nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die Nato, also bleibt ja nur die Möglichkeit hier einen Atomkrieg herbeireden zu *wollen*, damit wir auch ja genug Angst bekommen, das die Russen ihren Willen bekommen.
> Irgendwie hat er noch nicht verstanden, das genau das nicht passieren wird!



Bis jetzt betätigt sich die Nato doch eher als Wadenbeißer,  der seinen Kumpel vorschickt um die Schläge zu kassieren?
Warum agieren sie nur " versteckt" und gießen Öl ins Feuer?
Vielleicht wissen einige doch um ihre Möglichkeiten?
Denkst du das Awacs immer noch unbehelligt am Himmel rumjodeln und GPS Satelliten die Granaten lenken?
Wo werden wohl Zirkon und Kalibr Besuche abstatten und mit was würden wir versuchen sie abzufangen?

Wie lange werden gegen S-400, S-350 deine angemahnten Flugzeuge am Himmel sein?denkst du das wird ein 
" Spaziergang"?
Ich glaube nicht einmal das da eine Antwort käme, oder aber sie hatten einen " Triebwerksausfall".

Auf solch einen Mist kann ich verzichten, aber hey, wir hatten hier ja schon lange keinen Krieg mehr...
Wobei, vorher sollte vielleicht erst einmal alles wieder aufgefüllt werden.
Mit 40 × 2000er Haubitzen, ist es vielleicht etwas ambitioniert.
Wobei es mit den Tiger Hubschraubern, Leo Panzern und Truppenluftabwehr, haben wir welche ? Ja auch nicht pralle aussieht.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob sich die Kremlinge wirklich so sicher sein können, dass die Bevölkerung das mitmacht? Denen wird seit Monaten erklärt, dass das kein Krieg sei, man glorreich am Siegen sei, und nun kommt erst der Rückzug im Nordosten, der Druck in Richtung Luhansk, und ganz plötzlich macht man mobil für etwas, wo keiner in Russland so recht weiß für was eigentlich genau.


Ich denke schon.
Die Unterstützung in der Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung, für den Krieg in der Ukraine, ist unbestreitbar ersteinmal vorhanden.

Die Frage ist daher vermutlich dann auch ehr, wie lange man das in der Bevölkerung mitmachen wird, wenn auch eine Mobilmachung nicht die gewünschten positiven Effekte / Wende in der Ukraine bringen sollte und man es dann nicht mehr durch die gefilterten Sprachrohre von "Radio Moskau" vorgekaut bekommt, sondern beim Heimaturlaub von den Angehörigen, die dort als Soldaten sind, in allen Details geschildert.


----------



## Tschetan (20. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aus dem Land, wo Milch und Honig fließet..
> 
> ... und die Wahrheit irgendwo hinter dem Ural vielleicht irgendwann mal zu finden ist.
> 
> ...



Nur zur Einordnung. Russland hat unendlich viele Sanktionen am Hals und ein Defizit von 2%.
Deutschland, wirtschaftliche Supermacht hat gerade 0,7.

Ich meine, da sollten bei den Russen Alarmsirenen schrillen?









						Staatsdefizit sinkt im 1. Halbjahr 2022 auf 13,0 Milliarden Euro
					

Nach vorläufigen Berechnungen des Statistischen Bundesamtes (Destatis) lag das Finanzierungsdefizit des Staates im 1. Halbjahr 2022 bei 13,0 Milliarden Euro. Somit war das staatliche Defizit deutlich niedriger als noch im 1. Halbjahr 2021 (75,6 Milliarden Euro). Gemessen am Bruttoinlandsprodukt...




					www.destatis.de
				



Ich hoffe das bleibt weiterhin so .
Wie geschrieben,  einordnen.

USA 4,7%








						USA - Haushaltssaldo in Relation zum BIP bis 2027 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 beträgt das Staatsdefizit der USA rund 10,18 Prozent des Bruttoinlandsprodukts.




					de.statista.com


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt betätigt sich die Nato doch eher als Wadenbeißer, der seinen Kumpel vorschickt um die Schläge zu kassieren?
> Warum agieren sie nur " versteckt" und gießen Öl ins Feuer?


Chill Eule hat dir doch schon etwas dazu gesagt, die anderen hier auch, du kannst dir deine dumpfe Russen Propaganda sparen!
Die Russische Förderation, hat die Ukraine völkerrechtwidrig angegriffen und verübt täglich Kriegsverbrechen!
"Wir" der "Westen" die Nato schicken weder Jemanden vor noch verstecken wir uns, wir *helfen einem angegriffenen Land, dessen Freiheit und territoriale Integrität auf dem Spiel steht. *
Und das tuen wir in der einzigen Sprache die die Russische Regierung und wohl auch viele Russen verstehen, Gewalt durch moderne Waffen, denn verhandeln wollen die Russen nicht*.*


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wissen einige doch um ihre Möglichkeiten?


Wir sind in der Realität nicht in deiner Fantasiewelt!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du das Awacs immer noch unbehelligt am Himmel rumjodeln und GPS Satelliten die Granaten lenken?
> Wo werden wohl Zirkon und Kalibr Besuche abstatten und mit was würden wir versuchen sie abzufangen?



Dein wirklicher ernst?
Du hast glaube ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was die Nato Luftwaffe, ihre Flugzeuge und ihre Waffen so können.
Das ist echt ziemlich zum Lachen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie lange werden gegen S-400, S-350 deine angemahnten Flugzeuge am Himmel sein?denkst du das wird ein
> " Spaziergang"?
> Ich glaube nicht einmal das da eine Antwort käme, oder aber sie hatten einen " Triebwerksausfall".


Wie gut das selbst mit der MIG 29 und HARM Raketen gerade gegen diese Systeme funktioniert beweisst die Ukrainsche Luftwaffe, was passiert erst, wenn die Nato Flugzeuge in den Kampf eingreifen würden, die extra für die HARM Rakete und die Ausschaltung solcher Systeme adaptiert wurden, keine Woche hält das die Russische Förderation durch.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf solch einen Mist kann ich verzichten, aber hey, wir hatten hier ja schon lange keinen Krieg mehr...


Sage das den Leuten in Russland, alles ist sofort beendet, wenn sich die Russen aus der Ukraine zurückziehen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei, vorher sollte vielleicht erst einmal alles wieder aufgefüllt werden.
> Mit 40 × 2000er Haubitzen, ist es vielleicht etwas ambitioniert.
> Wobei es mit den Tiger Hubschraubern, Leo Panzern und Truppenluftabwehr, haben wir welche ? Ja auch nicht pralle aussieht.



Im Nato Verbund gegen die sagenhafte Russische Armee, deren Leistung wir gerade seit 7 Monaten in der Ukraine "bewundern" können, reicht es auf alle Fälle!


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.
> Die Unterstützung in der Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung, für den Krieg in der Ukraine, ist unbestreitbar ersteinmal vorhanden.
> 
> Die Frage ist daher vermutlich dann auch ehr, wie lange man das in der Bevölkerung mitmachen wird, wenn auch eine Mobilmachung nicht die gewünschten positiven Effekte / Wende in der Ukraine bringen sollte und man es dann nicht mehr durch die gefilterten Sprachrohre von "Radio Moskau" vorgekaut bekommt, sondern beim Heimaturlaub von den Angehörigen, die dort als Soldaten sind, in allen Details geschildert.


Es betrifft ja auch hauptsächlich eben nicht im Moment ethnische Russen, da ist es ja eher bequem, wie das bei einer Mobilmachung aussieht, die dann alle betrifft und nicht nur das "Kanonenfutter" in "fernen Provinzen", dürfte vielleicht etwas anders aussehen.


----------



## Tekkla (20. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich meine, da sollten bei den Russen Alarmsirenen schrillen?


Hast du eine ausgewiesener Leseschwäche?


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gut das selbst mit der MIG 29 und HARM Raketen gerade gegen diese Systeme funktioniert


Hast du da irgendwelche Infos über Erfolge? Nicht nur Behauptungen.
Ich habe nur über Abschüsse von Mig-29 und Harm Raketen gelesen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Hast du eine ausgewiesener Leseschwäche?


Warum?


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur zur Einordnung. Russland hat unendlich viele Sanktionen am Hals und ein Defizit von 2%.


Ich hab dir letztens schon aufgezeigt, warum sie zwingend investieren müssen und das sehr umfangreich, sonst sieht es in 5-10 Jahren sehr duster für sie aus. Sie müssen ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen, gleichzeitig ist fraglich, ob sie im selben Maß weiter Rohstoffe fördern und auch verkaufen können.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab dir letztens schon aufgezeigt, warum sie zwingend investieren müssen und das sehr umfangreich, sonst sieht es in 5-10 Jahren sehr duster für sie aus. Sie müssen ordentlich Geld in die Hand nehmen, gleichzeitig ist fraglich, ob sie im selben Maß weiter Rohstoffe fördern und auch verkaufen können.


Sie hauen im Moment die Kohle mit vollen Händen raus und haben 2%...
Sollte uns vielleicht zu denken geben?


@DON 

Ich weiß ja das die Russen nix drauf haben.

"Der Bericht schätzt, dass jedes 9A331M Tor-M2U-Kampffahrzeug mindestens 6-8 HARM-Raketen zerstören könnte und daher eine ganze Batterie von 4 Tor-M2Us 24-64 AGM-88D-Raketen bekämpfen könnte, wenn sie zusammen mit einem einheitlichen Batteriekommandoposten eingesetzt würden „Panzhir-M“ und die Radargeräte Poldlet-K1 oder Gamma-S1 zur Zielbestimmung."









						Russian S-400 System 'Facing The Heat' From AGM-88 Missiles That US Supplied To Ukrainian Armed Forces -- Reports
					

The Ukrainian armed forces have allegedly been trying to destroy Russia’s S-400 air defense system using AGM-88 HARM anti-radiation missiles recently provided by the US. Defenseless Against Hypersonic Missiles, US Navy Turns To ‘Faster & Lethal’ DEWs To Battle China, Russia – Top Admiral A...




					eurasiantimes.com
				




"Im Ukraine-Krieg benutzt das ukrainische Militär die amerikanische HARM-Rakete, um ein Radarsystem zu zerstören, das an das russische Abwehrraketensystem S-400 angebaut ist. Die ukrainische Armee hat diese Anstrengung drei Wochen hintereinander unternommen, aber sie hat ihr Ziel nicht erreicht. Nun werden Fragen zur Leistungsfähigkeit der amerikanischen HARM-Rakete aufgeworfen."









						S-400 vs HARM missiles: Russian S-400 is overshadowing American HARM missile in Ukraine war, know why this information is special for India
					

S400 vs HARM missiles Is this missile of America proving to be really dwarf in front of Russia S-400. Was India's decision to take S-400 right? What is the opinion of defense experts on this? Along with this, you will also know what is the use of S-400 in the Great War.




					theweeklymail.com


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie hauen im Moment die Kohle mit vollen Händen raus und haben 2%...


Und worin investieren sie in großem Umfang?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Und worin investieren sie in großem Umfang?


In Internet VMs, die in Foren & Netzwerken unterwegs sind, für Radio Moskau und neue Luxusjachten (sind ja schließlich doch ein paar beschlagnahmt worden), evt?


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Und worin investieren sie in großem Umfang?


Du fragst echt wozu Geld ausgegeben wird im Krieg unter Sanktionen?
ZB höhere Renten, oder Aufbau von Mariupol, nur paar Beispiele.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du fragst echt wozu Geld ausgegeben wird im Krieg unter Sanktionen?
> *ZB höhere Renten, oder Aufbau von Mariupol, nur paar Beispiele.*


Ohh, na dann und wir dachten schon Krieg in der Ukraine zu führen würde Geld kosten...


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Weltkriege fingen an, weil man Kriegstreibern nicht frühzeitig und energisch Paroli geboten hat.


Beim ersten möchte ich mal widersprechen, die Kriegstreiber saßen jedenfalls nicht unbedingt an der jeweiligen Staatsspitze und jeder Staat hätte den eigenen Kriegstreibern Paroli bieten müssen und nicht wie beim zweiten wo die Gemeinschaft der Staaten einem Oberhaupt Paroli hätte bieten müssen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Allen Männern in den "Separatisten Gebieten" ist die Ausreise verboten kam erst die Tage über den Ticker!


Bin grad etwas verwundert, ich könnte schwören ich hätte das bereits im Februar gehört, vor dem Krieg.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders und wenn sie jetzt richtig beginnen Krieg zu führen, könnten eben Awacs und Co zu Zielen werden, bevor sie Soldaten und Ausrüstung verlieren.
> Sie sehen sich in einem Überlebenskampf.
> 
> Wir können den Krieg verurteilen, meckern, aber das ändert nicht, das wir uns in einer Eskalationsspirale befinden die durchbrochen werden muß.


Putin blufft und Biden will sehen. Verstehst du das ? Die USA hat Russland da wo man sie schon seit langem haben wollte und iwelche scheinreferenden werden sie wohl kaum stoppen. Was wir da sehen ist eine historische Gelegenheit für die USA, Russland aus Europa zu verdrängen. Ohne Möglichkeit für Putin nach dem Krieg doch noch iwas zu retten. Die rote Linie ist der Beweis dafür dass die Russen nicht mehr lange können, es ist aus. Ein Atomwaffeneinsatz in dieser Lage ergibt aus Sicht Russlands keinen Sinn, und wenn Putin so einen Befehl geben würde dann würde er ganz schnell was in caffe gestreut bekommen von den eigenen. Es existiert keine atomare Option und nebenher auch keine andere. Russland hat den Ukrainekrieg verloren.


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum?


Weil du Antworten auf Fragen gibst, die nie gestellt wurden und die gestellten Fragen einfach ignorierst.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir können den Krieg verurteilen, meckern, aber das ändert nicht, das wir uns in einer Eskalationsspirale befinden die durchbrochen werden muß.


Und dir ist bisher noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen wer der alleinige Schuldige an diesen Eskalationen und Aggressionen ist?
Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, es ist der selbe der am 24.02.2022 seine Streitkräfte angewiesen hat einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf ein anderes Land zu führen.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Der Thread wird immer schräger.
Jetzt gibt es schon Erklärungsversuche der Putin-Versteher, warum das Standrecht gegen eigene Kriegsdienstverweigerer verschärft wird.   

Wenn den der Angriffskrieg gerechtfertigt wäre und alle Russen scheinbar den Krieg befürworten - warum in aller Welt muss dann so eine "überarbeitete Regelung" her?
Die müssten doch alle fröhlich pfeifend an die Front marschieren, oder?


Edit:
Die einzige Waffentechnologie, welche die Russen  halbwegs auf Augenhöhe zu westlichen Systemen an die Front bringen ist eine Kamikazedrohne aus dem Iran mit Schwarmtechnologie - da ist -äh- bezeichnend?

Luftüberlegenheit = nope
Raketen/Marschflugkörperpräzision = gibts nicht
Kriegsschiffe = werden versenkt oder hauen ab
Panzer = Knallbüchseneffekt oder werden neu und aufgetankt zurückgelassen

Yo, mei, läuft halt echt ********************* für eine Möchtegernweltmacht...


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin blufft und Biden will sehen. Verstehst du das ? Die USA hat Russland da wo man sie schon seit langem haben wollte und iwelche scheinreferenden werden sie wohl kaum stoppen. Was wir da sehen ist eine historische Gelegenheit für die USA, Russland aus Europa zu verdrängen. Ohne Möglichkeit für Putin nach dem Krieg doch noch iwas zu retten. Die rote Linie ist der Beweis dafür dass die Russen nicht mehr lange können, es ist aus. Ein Atomwaffeneinsatz in dieser Lage ergibt aus Sicht Russlands keinen Sinn, und wenn Putin so einen Befehl geben würde dann würde er ganz schnell was in caffe gestreut bekommen von den eigenen. Es existiert keine atomare Option und nebenher auch keine andere. Russland hat den Ukrainekrieg verloren.



Im großen gebe ich dir recht, nur deine Einschätzung über das Ende, teile ich nicht.

"Wir überschreiten eine Schwelle, die zum Dritten Weltkrieg eskalieren könnte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Wladimir Putin keine Spielchen spielt. Er ist nicht Joe Biden. Er redet weder aus dem Stegreif albern noch macht er leere Drohungen. Aus russischer Sicht steht Russlands Existenz auf dem Spiel."

"Washington und die NATO haben ihr Bündel verschossen und verfügen über keine glaubwürdige konventionelle Militärmacht, um der Annahme der Ergebnisse der Referenden durch Russland entgegenzuwirken. Ihre einzige Alternative zu einem Wutanfall ist die Androhung des Einsatzes von Atomwaffen."

Klar, Larry ist ein Trumpist und ich teile sicher nicht seine politischen Vorstellungen , aber er ist ein alter CIA Analyst, der sich sein Leben lang mit diesen Dingen beruflich beschäftigte. 

"Larry C. Johnson ist ein Veteran der CIA und des Büros für Terrorismusbekämpfung des Außenministeriums. Er ist Gründer und geschäftsführender Gesellschafter von BERG Associates, das 1998 gegründet wurde. Larry bildete 24 Jahre lang die Special Operations Community des US-Militärs aus."









						Game Changer in Ukraine-REferenda - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

Now we are getting some insight into Russia’s activities over the last three weeks. It now appears that the withdrawal/retreat from Kharkov was part of a broader plan that is...




					sonar21.com
				





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Und dir ist bisher noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen wer der alleinige Schuldige an diesen Eskalationen und Aggressionen ist?
> Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, es ist der selbe der am 24.02.2022 seine Streitkräfte angewiesen hat einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff auf ein anderes Land zu führen.



Was ändert es jemand als den Schuldigen zu definieren?  
Es nutzt uns in keinster Weise, wenn es zum 3. Weltkrieg kommt.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Das ist jetzt aber gerade größter bullshit, was der Trumpling von sich gibt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Aus russischer Sicht steht Russlands Existenz auf dem Spiel."


Genau, genauer gesagt ist es schon der Anfang vom Ende


Tschetan schrieb:


> "Washington und die NATO haben ihr Bündel verschossen und verfügen über keine glaubwürdige konventionelle Militärmacht, um der Annahme der Ergebnisse der Referenden durch Russland entgegenzuwirken.


Warum sollten sie auch aktiv irgendetwas einsetzen?
Weder die USA noch die NATO sind Kriegsteilnehmer.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihre einzige Alternative zu einem Wutanfall ist die Androhung des Einsatzes von Atomwaffen."


Bis Dato drohen einzig und allein Putin & Friends mit Nuklearwaffen.



Edit:
aus nTV
+++ 08:50 Schoigu: Russland will 300.000 Reservisten mobilisieren +++
Nach der Ankündigung von Wladimir Putin, mit der Teilmobilmachung der russischen Streitkräfte zu beginnen, wird der russische Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu konkreter: Russland werde 300.000 Reservisten mobilisieren, sagt er. Dies betreffe rund ein Prozent der Ressourcen von 25 Millionen und gelte für Menschen mit militärischer Erfahrung.

Die immer wieder kehrende Kernfrage ist:
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft und nur eine Spezialoperation läuft, warum also eine Teilmobilmachung?

Die russischen Eliteverbände sind mittlerweile nachweislich ausgeschaltet und jetzt sollen Rekruten und Reservisten einen Angriffskrieg beenden?
Klingt nach einem wohldurchdachten Plan (triefender Sarkasmus)...


----------



## Krolgosh (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ändert es jemand als den Schuldigen zu definieren?
> Es nutzt uns in keinster Weise, wenn es zum 3. Weltkrieg kommt.


Du willst es auch einfach nicht verstehen oder? Es hat ihn niemand in diese Lage gezwungen. In diese hat nur er sich selbst manövriert. 
Und auch er selbst könnte diese wieder beenden. Durch den einfachen Rückzug aller Russischen Truppen.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn alles nach Plan läuft und nur eine Spezialoperation läuft, warum also eine Teilmobilmachung?


Bei der massiven Hilfe, von Waffen, Infos und Kämpfern, scheinen sie ihre Mittel anpassen zu müssen.


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Durch den einfachen Rückzug aller Russischen Truppen.


Das wird nicht passieren. 
Was nun?

Wir unterstützen massiv. ZB bilden Länder Soldaten aus, versorgen sie mit Waffen.
Theoretisch könnten dadurch bestimmt alle 6 Wochen 30k Soldaten in den Kampf ziehen.
Ist das keine Kriegsteilnahme?

Wie willst du diesen Kreis durchbrechen?
Mit Maximalforderungen?
Willst du selber in den Krieg ziehen, dein jetziges Leben vielleicht zerstört sehen?

Bei Welt TV haben sie schon die unterschiedlichen ballistischen Atomwaffen gezeigt...
Als nächstes kommen Schutzmaßnahmen...


compisucher schrieb:


> Die russischen Eliteverbände sind mittlerweile nachweislich ausgeschaltet und jetzt sollen Rekruten und Reservisten einen Angriffskrieg beenden?


Ich staune immer wieder...

Welche Verbände wurden zB " aufgelöst" und wo?

Es wurde gesagt das gedient, ausgebildete Soldaten einberufen werden. Rund 300k und ein geringer Teil von 25 Mio Reservisten. 
Vielleicht in den letzten 1-5 Jahren gedient? Meinst du sie sind unausgebildet, schlecht?


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei der massiven Hilfe, von Waffen, Infos und Kämpfern, scheinen sie ihre Mittel anpassen zu müssen.


Welche massive Hilfe?
Schrottpanzer aus ehemaligen WS-Pakt Beständen und ein paar wenige Raketenwerfer + Haubitzen sind Anlass für eine Teilmobilmachung?

Was macht denn Putin, wenn Biden oder Scholz tatsächlich ein paar Kampfpanzer liefern?
Die große Bombe schmeissen, weil er sonst nix mehr kann?

Falls du es immer noch nicht gemerkt hast: 
Putin spielt als Einziger mit der nuklearen Vernichtung der Welt.
Sollte Dir zu denken geben...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich staune immer wieder...
> 
> Welche Verbände wurden zB " aufgelöst" und wo?


Bitte sehr:








						Kiew: Russland löst Eliteverbände wegen hoher Verluste auf
					

Seit Beginn der russischen Invasion erleiden Moskaus Streitkräfte hohe Verluste. Nach ukrainischen Angaben sollen nun zwei dezimierte Brigaden ganz aufgelöst werden. Eine der Einheiten war am 24. Februar Teil der russischen Angriffsspitze.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es schon Erklärungsversuche der Putin-Versteher, warum das Standrecht gegen eigene Kriegsdienstverweigerer verschärft wird.


Hatte ich leider übersehen. 

Hast du nicht kapiert,  das es um die Verschärfung der ukrainischen Gesetzte ging?


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

@Tschetan :
Weisst du was?
Wir brauchen hier Keinen im Forum, der aus der St. Petersburger Echokammer den Möchtegernzar verteidigt, der ganz aktuell der kompletten demokratischen Welt mit Atombomben droht.

Ab sofort auf "ignore"


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

> Knapp sieben Monate nach dem Überfall auf die Ukraine hat der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin eine Teilmobilmachung in Russland angeordnet. Er habe diese Entscheidung nach einem Vorschlag des Verteidigungsministeriums und des Generalstabs der Streitkräfte getroffen und den entsprechenden Erlass unterschrieben, sagte Putin in einer am Mittwochmorgen ausgestrahlten Fernsehansprache. Die Teilmobilmachung beginne noch an diesem Mittwoch.
> 
> Einberufen würden „nur die Bürger, die in der Reserve sind, und vor allem die, die in den Streitkräften gedient haben, bestimmte militärische Spezialitäten und entsprechende Erfahrung haben. Diejenigen, die zum Militärdienst einberufen werden, werden vor der Entsendung in ihre Einheit unbedingt eine zusätzliche militärische Vorbereitung absolvieren“, sagte Putin. Nach Angaben von Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schojgu sollen 300.000 Reservisten mobilisiert werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russland will 300.000 Reservisten mobilisieren

Neues Kanonenfutter für die Ukraine. Und Putins ist weiter auf knallharten Konfrontationskurs.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Schrottpanzer aus ehemaligen WS-Pakt Beständen und ein paar wenige Raketenwerfer + Haubitzen sind Anlass für eine Teilmobilmachung?


Haubitzen aus Polen, Norwegen, Frankreich, Deutschland. Flugzeuge, Luftabwehr, Javelins, Stinger, Himars usw.
Daneben die Aufklärung durch Awacs,  Drohnen an der Grenze.
Ohne wäre die gesamte Luftabwehr der Ukraine nicht handlungsfähig.
Ausbildung von Soldaten in England, Polen, Deutschland usw.
Unterstützung durch Söldner aus Polen, USA England usw.
Haufenweise Kampfvideos mit englischer Sprache.

Das ist schon einiges. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:


Must richtig lesen.

"Weniger als 20 Prozent des Personals der beiden Einheiten seien noch am Leben, sagte Gromow. Die Angaben lassen sich nicht unabhängig überprüfen."


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Im großen gebe ich dir recht, nur deine Einschätzung über das Ende, teile ich nicht.
> 
> "Wir überschreiten eine Schwelle, die zum Dritten Weltkrieg eskalieren könnte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Wladimir Putin keine Spielchen spielt. Er ist nicht Joe Biden. Er redet weder aus dem Stegreif albern noch macht er leere Drohungen. Aus russischer Sicht steht Russlands Existenz auf dem Spiel."
> 
> ...


Putin spielt nur Spielchen, sein ganzes Land ist ein Spielchen, ein Fake State durch und durch.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Im großen gebe ich dir recht, nur deine Einschätzung über das Ende, teile ich nicht.
> 
> "Wir überschreiten eine Schwelle, die zum Dritten Weltkrieg eskalieren könnte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Wladimir Putin keine Spielchen spielt. Er ist nicht Joe Biden. Er redet weder aus dem Stegreif albern noch macht er leere Drohungen. Aus russischer Sicht steht Russlands Existenz auf dem Spiel."
> 
> ...


Wenn Russland mehr Optionen hätte als die USA würde ich es unterschreiben aber seit 1990 sitzt jeder US President höher als irgendein Putin. Der erste Angriff auf Russland als Vergeltung für die Ukraine erfolgte bereits in Form wirtschaftlicher Sanktionen aber vorallem dem Ende russischen Einflusses in Europa per Schließung von Nordstream 2. Man kann aber weiter gehen und ein Embargo auf russisches Öl aussprechen womit wir noch vor Weihnachten den Untergang der russischen Volkswirtschaft erleben dürften. Der Krieg ist in der Ukraine somit wird kein Artikel 5 seitens der Nato provuziert, wir geben den schwarzen Peter an die Russen ganz egal wie man das Blatt wendet bleibt Russland in der Initiative und nicht wir. Wenn der dritte Weltkrieg ausbrechen sollte dann niemals aus unseren Entscheidungen heraus. Das ist das sitzen hinterm längeren Hebel. Russland kann nicht gewinnen ebensowenig wird es seine Volkswirtschaft den allerschwersten Sanktionen riskieren.  Putin bewegt sich in einem Rahmen den wir zur Verfügung stellen, er bleibt auch dort weil er eben nicht dumm ist. Russland könnte nämlich auch ganz ohne Krieg fallen, einfach so aus einer Laune der westlich vereinten Welt heraus. Darauf hat Moskau einfach keine Antwort


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt betätigt sich die Nato doch eher als Wadenbeißer,  der seinen Kumpel vorschickt um die Schläge zu kassieren?


Genau, der Kumpel wurde "vorgeschickt", um in seinem eigenen Land heimtückisch russischen Truppen aufzulauern, die dort rein zufällig ohne jede böse Absicht vorbei kamen.   



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar, Larry ist ein Trumpist und ich teile sicher nicht seine politischen Vorstellungen , aber er ist ein alter CIA Analyst, der sich sein Leben lang mit diesen Dingen beruflich beschäftigte.


Wie ich dir schon einmal erklärt habe, ist er ein von der CIA als wertlos aussortierter Möchtegern-Experte und hauptamtlicher Dummschwätzer, der es auch freischaffend lediglich auf eine analytische Trefferquote von Null und etliche peinliche Fehleinschätzungen gebracht hat.

Wenn ich mich einmal selbst zitieren und deinem lückenhaftem Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge helfen darf:



Mahoy schrieb:


> In den Jahren 1999 und 2000 vertrat er lautstark die Ansicht, dass vom islamistischen Terrorismus und insbesondere von Osama Bin Laden keine besondere Gefahr für die USA ausginge; die diesbezügliche Haltung der Regierung wäre übertrieben. Zu 9/11 hat er sich dann wohlweislich erst einmal nicht mehr geäußert, aber danach "kreative" Vorschläge gemacht, wie man daran Beteiligte möglichst effizient foltern könne, damit Sie weitere Beteiligte preisgeben.
> 2008 verbreitete er wissentlich die Falschmeldung, Michelle Obama hätte gegen Weiße ausgeteilt und er habe sichere Informationen über ein Aufzeichnung, die das belegen würde. Eine solche Aufzeichnung existierte nie, was nicht weiter verwunderlich, da der ganze Skandal von vorne bis hinten frei erfunden war. Wie schon nach seiner ersten Blamage verschwand er auch diesmal erst einmal wieder für ein paar Jahre von der Bildfläche.
> 2013 war er dann wieder da und beschuldigte John Forbes Kerry, dieser habe während seiner Dienstzeit in Vietnam Kriegsverbrechen begangen, darunter auch Vergewaltigung. Dies untermauerte er mit einem manipulierten Fernsehinterview, in dem Kerrys Kommentare so zusammengeschnitten worden waren, als würde er diese Verbrechen einräumen.
> Und wieder ging er auf Tauchstation, um dann 2017 als informierte Quelle für die Behauptung aufzutauchen, das britische Government Communications Headquarters habe Donald Trump während seiner Präsidentschaftskampagne abgehört.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Beim ersten möchte ich mal widersprechen, die Kriegstreiber saßen jedenfalls nicht unbedingt an der jeweiligen Staatsspitze und jeder Staat hätte den eigenen Kriegstreibern Paroli bieten müssen und nicht wie beim zweiten wo die Gemeinschaft der Staaten einem Oberhaupt Paroli hätte bieten müssen.


Beispielsweise hätte ein früherer Kriegseintritt - Ironie der Geschichte - Russlands verhindern können, dass sich der "Familienstreit" der gekönten Häupter Europas zu dem ausdehnt, was wir gemeinhin als Ersten Weltkrieg kennen. 

Vor Beginn des Zweiten Weltkriegs zauderten die Mächte gegenüber Hitler, versuchten sich in Beschwichtigungspolitik und waren im späteren Verlauf sogar bereit, beispielsweise Polen zu opfern, statt Nazi-Deutschland spätesten dann die Stirn zu bieten.

Das alles sind Beispiele dafür, wann es sinnvoll ist, rechtzeitig und energisch reinzugrätschen.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin spielt nur Spielchen, sein ganzes Land ist ein Spielchen, ein Fake State durch und durch.
> 
> Wenn Russland mehr Optionen hätte als die USA würde ich es unterschreiben aber seit 1990 sitzt jeder US President höher als irgendein Putin. Der erste Angriff auf Russland als Vergeltung für die Ukraine erfolgte bereits in Form wirtschaftlicher Sanktionen aber vorallem dem Ende russischen Einflusses in Europa per Schließung von Nordstream 2. Man kann aber weiter gehen und ein Embargo auf russisches Öl aussprechen womit wir noch vor Weihnachten den Untergang der russischen Volkswirtschaft erleben dürften. Der Krieg ist in der Ukraine somit wird kein Artikel 5 seitens der Nato provuziert, wir geben den schwarzen Peter an die Russen ganz egal wie man das Blatt wendet bleibt Russland in der Initiative und nicht wir. Wenn der dritte Weltkrieg ausbrechen sollte dann niemals aus unseren Entscheidungen heraus. Das ist das sitzen hinterm längeren Hebel. Russland kann nicht gewinnen ebensowenig wird es seine Volkswirtschaft den allerschwersten Sanktionen riskieren.  Putin bewegt sich in einem Rahmen den wir zur Verfügung stellen, er bleibt auch dort weil er eben nicht dumm ist. Russland könnte nämlich auch ganz ohne Krieg fallen, einfach so aus einer Laune der westlich vereinten Welt heraus. Darauf hat Moskau einfach keine Antwort



Welche " allerschwerste" Ssnktionen hätten wir denn nochm die uns nicht selber treffen?
Es knallt doch schon an allen Ecken bei uns und der Winter beginnt erst.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren.
> Was nun?



Genau das wird passieren. Aber eben halt nicht auf freiwilliger Basis.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie willst du diesen Kreis durchbrechen?
> Mit Maximalforderungen?
> Willst du selber in den Krieg ziehen, dein jetziges Leben vielleicht zerstört sehen?



Jeder der Ukrainer der Momentan an der Front steht wollte sicherlich auch nicht in den Krieg ziehen, wurde aber durch den Despoten in Moskau dazu gezwungen. Ihre Art zu Leben wird in diesem Moment auf dem Schlachtfeld verteidigt. Erneut die Frage, wieso sollte es am Westen oder der Ukraine sein Verhandlungen anzustreben oder Kompromisse zu finden? 
Die Ausgangslage für die Ukraine war in diesem ganzen Krieg noch nie besser als jetzt gerade. Und da soll man mit diesem Papiertiger der sich Russische Armee nennt verhandeln? 

Und um noch auf deine Frage einzugehen, ja natürlich würde ich auch in den Krieg ziehen wenn unsere Heimat angegriffen wird. Will ich das? Nein.. wer will das schon. Aber sich für einen scheinbaren Frieden einem Despoten zu beugen, nein das will ich noch viel weniger.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei Welt TV haben sie schon die unterschiedlichen ballistischen Atomwaffen gezeigt...
> Als nächstes kommen Schutzmaßnahmen...



Genau das was Putin erreichen will... Angst unter der Bevölkerung schüren. Je öfter man das aber hört desto abgestumpfter wird man.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das alles sind Beispiele dafür, wann es sinnvoll ist, rechtzeitig und energisch reinzugrätschen.


Dann erkläre bitte wie man " reingrätschen" soll und wie weit man bereit ist zu gehen ?
Setzt du dir den Helm auf und gehst kämpfen, oder gilt das nur für moralische Unterstützung?

Hier wird doch in der Gewissheit diskutiert gaaanz weit weg zu sein und maximal die Heizung um 1-2 Grad herunterzudrehen. Viele wissen noch nicht einmal was im Winter auf einen zukommt und jeder der eine andere Ansicht hat, ist ein Putintroll?

Nur das den " Troll", genau wie euch die Folgen dieser Politik treffen wird und der einen Sohn hat, den er nicht für solch einen Dreck opfern will.
Ich wollte das Minsk2 umgesetzt wird und gegen den ganzen Mist, der jetzt droht,  wäre das die bessere Lösung.

Jetzt dreht sich die Spirale weiter und weiter.


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Die Ausgangslage für die Ukraine war in diesem ganzen Krieg noch nie besser als jetzt gerade. Und da soll man mit diesem Papiertiger der sich Russische Armee nennt verhandeln?


Das ist der Punkt der eure Argumentation stützt könnte, wenn es so wäre.
Klar sollte ein Land sich verteidigen, aber wenn das nur auf Kosten seiner Soldaten geht, ist die Frage wie lange man das fortsetzen und unterstützen sollte.

Was ist jetzt nach einer Woche " Offensive " übrig, wer weiß welche Verluste sie kostete?
Wenn  man den Truppenabzug in Bezug zum Referendum sieht,  passt es schon.

Ich denke auch das es vermehrt Angriffe der Ukraine gehen wird, um das Referendum zu verhindern. Sie werden weiter gegen die verstärkte Verteidigung der Russen anrennen und Verluste kassieren.
In Bakmuht rücken die Russen kontinuierlich in der Stadt vor, wie auch in Soledar.
Cherson sieht es auch nicht gut aus .

Warum nicht verhandeln? Russland erklärt dazu immer bereit zu sein, was als Schwäche deklariert wird und Zekensky will erst das die Russen die Krim verlassen .


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche " allerschwerste" Ssnktionen hätten wir denn nochm die uns nicht selber treffen?
> Es knallt doch schon an allen Ecken bei uns und der Winter beginnt erst.


Die Speicher sind voll und der Gaspreis beginnt stabil zu sinken, allein das reicht schon um Russland in einem langen Konflikt zahlungsunfähig zu machen. Droht uns die Zahlungsunfähigkeit ? Wer kann das länger durchstehen ? Lieber so als Krieg oder nicht ?


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Speicher sind voll und der Gaspreis beginnt stabil zu sinken, allein das reicht schon um Russland in einem langen Konflikt zahlungsunfähig zu machen. Droht uns die Zahlungsunfähigkeit ? Wer kann das länger durchstehen ? Lieber so als Krieg oder nicht ?



Die Gasspeicher sind voll. 

"Die Versorgungslage im Überblick. Rund drei Monate würde der Gasvorrat in den *gut 50 deutschen Gasspeichern* reichen, wenn sie komplett gefüllt wären. Etwa 255 Terawattstunden Gas fassen die riesigen, unterirdischen Speicheranlagen. Damit verfügt Deutschland über die viertgrößte Gasspeicher-Kapazität der Welt.11.08.2022"









						So voll sind die Gasspeicher aktuell, so viel Gas fließt noch aus Russland
					

Kommt es bald zu einem Gas-Engpass in Deutschland, falls Russland den Gashahn zudreht? Die aktuelle Versorgungslage mit Erdgas in Deutschland im Überblick.




					bnn.de
				




Wir haben mit die größten. 


Die Flüssiggaspreise werden bei fehlenden Vorräten  weiter steigen.
Heizperiode beginnt Oktober, bedeutet das im Dezember die Lager ziemlich leer wären.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Gasspeicher sind voll.
> 
> "Die Versorgungslage im Überblick. Rund drei Monate würde der Gasvorrat in den *gut 50 deutschen Gasspeichern* reichen, wenn sie komplett gefüllt wären. Etwa 255 Terawattstunden Gas fassen die riesigen, unterirdischen Speicheranlagen. Damit verfügt Deutschland über die viertgrößte Gasspeicher-Kapazität der Welt.11.08.2022"
> 
> ...


Hat etwa nur Russland Gas so dass im Dezember alle Heizungen der Welt aus gehen ? Der Gaspreis wird im Neujahr weiter fallen, und nach dem Winter wird es sehr eng für den Kreml. Wir werden nicht sterben wegen einem teuren Winter, aber was machen die Russen nachdem der Gaspreis sich halbiert und sie immer noch dort unten kämpfen ?


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Die Teilmobilmachung findet ganz großen Anklang in Russland :

aus nTV:
+++ 11:24 Russlands Airlines verzeichnen Run auf Tickets ins Ausland +++
Bei russischen Fluggesellschaften hat offenbar nach der Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung durch Präsident Putin ein Run auf Tickets für Direktflüge nach Istanbul in der Türkei, Jerewan in Armenien und Tiflis in Georgien eingesetzt. Flüge der Aeroflot von Moskau nach Istanbul waren für Mittwoch schon zwei Stunden nach Ausstrahlung von Putins Rede zur Teilmobilmachung ausgebucht, eine halbe Stunde später gab es bis einschließlich Sonntag keine Direktflüge in die türkische Metropole mehr. Direktflüge nach Istanbul am Montag sind - ohne Rückflug - aktuell für etwa 1250 Euro zu haben.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hat etwa nur Russland Gas so dass im Dezember alle Heizungen der Welt aus gehen ? Der Gaspreis wird im Neujahr weiter fallen, und nach dem Winter wird es sehr eng für den Kreml. Wir werden nicht sterben wegen einem teuren Winter, aber was machen die Russen nachdem der Gaspreis sich halbiert und sie immer noch dort unten kämpfen ?


Sicher haben andere Gas, aber nicht im nötigen Umfang.
Bei Flüssiggas spielt Russland auch oben mit, was wieder Geld in die Kassen spült.









						Russland gibt Gas beim Bau von LNG-Kapazitäten | Branchenbericht | Russland | Öl, Gas
					

Moskau (GTAI) - Russland macht Tempo beim Ausbau seiner Flüssiggas-Kapazitäten. Bis 2024 sollen sich die LNG-Exporte verdreifachen. Deutsche Hersteller...




					www.gtai.de
				



https://www.novatek.ru/en/business/cskms/  Massenproduktion von Verflüssigjngsanlagen

Man könnte behaupten das sie sich schon lange auf die Sanktionen vorbereitet haben.


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dann erkläre bitte wie man " reingrätschen" soll


So wie bereits geschehen. Es funktioniert ja ganz offensichtlich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> und wie weit man bereit ist zu gehen ?


Ebenfalls wie bereits geschehen, nur mit etwas mehr Elan, um das Elend abzukürzen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Setzt du dir den Helm auf und gehst kämpfen, oder gilt das nur für moralische Unterstützung?


Die Frage habe ich dir bereits beantwortet. Würdest du die hiesigen Beiträge genauso gründlich lesen wir die handgewedelten Analysen deiner Lieblingsschwurbler, wäre auch dir geholfen.

Aber noch einmal in Kurzfassung: Davon, dass ein halber Opa wie ich in der Ukraine herum turnt, hat selbige nicht viel. Davon, dass ich hier mein Herz, meinen Mund und meine Brieftasche aufmache, hat sie deutlich mehr.

Dass ich persönlich darüber hinaus in anderthalb Wochen Schulungen durchführe, um die Schlagkraft der ukrainischen Streitkräfte zu erhöhen und meine hauptberuflichen Analysen in die Beurteilung der geopolitischen Gesamtlage einfließen, ist mein persönlicher Mehrbeitrag. Ich kann mir dazu auch einen Helm aufsetzen, wenn dich das glücklich macht. Aber wenn jemand fragt, verrate ich, von wem die Idee kam! 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Minsk2 umgesetzt wird und gegen den ganzen Mist, der jetzt droht,  wäre das die bessere Lösung.


Dann hättest du die Russen und die pro-russischen Separatisten überzeugen müssen, nicht bereits einen halben Tag nach Ratifizierung des Abkommens den vereinbarten Waffenstillstand zu brechen und im weiteren Verlauf des Vorstoßes Debalzewe zu besetzen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar sollte ein Land sich verteidigen, aber wenn das nur auf Kosten seiner Soldaten geht, ist die Frage wie lange man das fortsetzen und unterstützen sollte.


Das muss doch immer noch die Ukraine entscheiden, nicht wahr? So lange sie sich verteidigen wollen und uns um Unterstützung bitten, bekommen sie diese auch.

Im Lichte der jüngsten Entwicklungen betrachtet war es offenbar kein Fehler, dass sich die Ukraine nicht auf den Rücken gerollt und wir ihr die Unterstützung nicht versagt haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt nach einer Woche " Offensive " übrig, wer weiß welche Verluste sie kostete?


Jede Offensive bringt Verluste mit sich, allerdings waren diese im Verhältnis zum Erreichten offenbar gerechtfertigt und haben der Ukraine neben Geländegewinne an für Russland prekärer Stelle auch jede Menge Ausrüstung eingebracht.

Ansonsten wiederholst du dich übrigens wieder einmal.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum nicht verhandeln? Russland erklärt dazu immer bereit zu sein, was als Schwäche deklariert wird und Zekensky will erst das die Russen die Krim verlassen .


Und wie sieht das aktuelle und offizielle russische Verhandlungsangebot konkret aus?
Eine klare Antwort ohne Ausflüchte, bitte.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Teilmobilmachung findet ganz großen Anklang in Russland :
> 
> aus nTV:
> +++ 11:24 Russlands Airlines verzeichnen Run auf Tickets ins Ausland +++
> Bei russischen Fluggesellschaften hat offenbar nach der Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung durch Präsident Putin ein Run auf Tickets für Direktflüge nach Istanbul in der Türkei, Jerewan in Armenien und Tiflis in Georgien eingesetzt. Flüge der Aeroflot von Moskau nach Istanbul waren für Mittwoch schon zwei Stunden nach Ausstrahlung von Putins Rede zur Teilmobilmachung ausgebucht, eine halbe Stunde später gab es bis einschließlich Sonntag keine Direktflüge in die türkische Metropole mehr. Direktflüge nach Istanbul am Montag sind - ohne Rückflug - aktuell für etwa 1250 Euro zu haben.


Da haben wohl welche keine Lust als Kanonenfutter zu enden. Kann man verstehen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es knallt doch schon an allen Ecken bei uns und der Winter beginnt erst.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier wird doch in der Gewissheit diskutiert gaaanz weit weg zu sein und maximal die Heizung um 1-2 Grad herunterzudrehen.


Was denn jetzt? Es knallt oder es ist doch nur die Heizung 1-2 Grad kälter?


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Davon, dass ein halber Opa wie ich in der Ukraine herum turnt,



Komm, "halber Opa", in der Ukraine sieht man jede Menge von denen im Schützengräben herumturnen.
Ich weiß das du die Frage schon einmal beantwortet hattest, aber aus aktuellem Anlaß, stellte ich sie ein weiteres Mal.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das aktuelle und offizielle russische Verhandlungsangebot konkret aus?



Woher sollte ich das wissen, aber ohne Verhandlungen werden wir es erst recht nicht erfahren?
Bis zur Anerkennung der Donbassrepubliken, nach immerhin 8 Jahren,  wäre nur die Krim weg gewesen.

Ich denke das man sich auf Referenden einlassen sollte, unter internationaler Aufsicht. Warum nicht die dortigen Leute entscheiden lassen? Kein Vertrauen in ihre Urteilsfähigkeit ?
Entscheiden sie sich für die Ukraine, fällt jeder Kriegsgrund weg.

Die Menschen dort werden von beiden Seiten bombardiert,  warum also nicht ihnen die Entscheidung überlassen? 
Mit Jugoslawien ging es doch auch und die Ukraine beinhaltet viel Land, das durch Annexion von Gebieten aus Polen,Rumänien, Ungarn und der Slowakei im Resultat des 2.Weltkrieges entstanden ist.
Dazu Gebiete von Russland,  die aus Ideologischen,Verwaltungstechnischen  wirtschaftlichen, oder ästhetischen Gründen eingefügt wurden.
Das sind Probleme der Sowjetunion, die heute noch Kriege verursachen. 
Kirgisien vs Tadschikistan,  Abchasien, Ossetien vs Georgien, Aserbaidschan vs Armenien, Moldavien vs Transnistrien,  Russland vs Ukraine.
Alles Konflikte die friedlich gelöst werden sollten.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Teilmobilmachung findet ganz großen Anklang in Russland :
> 
> aus nTV:
> +++ 11:24 Russlands Airlines verzeichnen Run auf Tickets ins Ausland +++
> Bei russischen Fluggesellschaften hat offenbar nach der Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung durch Präsident Putin ein Run auf Tickets für Direktflüge nach Istanbul in der Türkei, Jerewan in Armenien und Tiflis in Georgien eingesetzt. Flüge der Aeroflot von Moskau nach Istanbul waren für Mittwoch schon zwei Stunden nach Ausstrahlung von Putins Rede zur Teilmobilmachung ausgebucht, eine halbe Stunde später gab es bis einschließlich Sonntag keine Direktflüge in die türkische Metropole mehr. Direktflüge nach Istanbul am Montag sind - ohne Rückflug - aktuell für etwa 1250 Euro zu haben.


Dann dürften wir bald die ersten Russen sehen die sich unter den vielen Syrern an der EU Außengrenze tummeln


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis zur Anerkennung der Donbassrepubliken, nach immerhin 8 Jahren, wäre nur die Krim weg gewesen.


Die Krim war de facto weg und eine internationale Anerkennung wohl eher eine Frage der Zeit. Diese "Regelung" gestört hat Russland, also dürfen sie sich jetzt über gar nichts mehr beschweren.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher haben andere Gas, aber nicht im nötigen Umfang.
> Bei Flüssiggas spielt Russland auch oben mit, was wieder Geld in die Kassen spült.
> 
> 
> ...


Putin hat das recht gut hinbekommen dass die russ Wirtschaft eigenständig ist, und nicht an jeden Schnupfen an westlichen Börsen erkrankt. Aber gestreckt über Monate und stabilisierten Energiepreisen, der Haupteinnahmequelle des Landes, wird Krieg spielen ein äußerst teurer Luxus.


----------



## JePe (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur das den " Troll"(...)einen Sohn hat, den er nicht für solch einen Dreck opfern will.



Genau. Da opfert der Troll doch lieber die ganze Ukraine und klammert sich an die Hoffnung, dass der Spuk dann vorbei und die Nebenkostenabrechnung gerettet ist.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Krim war de facto weg und eine internationale Anerkennung wohl eher eine Frage der Zeit. Diese "Regelung" gestört hat Russland, also dürfen sie sich jetzt über gar nichts mehr beschweren.



So kann man es auch sehen, aber ich denke mit entsprechenden Willen hätte man alles im Dezember verhindern können.
So verliert die Ukraine immer mehr an Verhandlungsmasse. Vielleicht irre ich mich und die Ukraine führt jetzt eine Offensive durch und vertreibt die Russen, aber das sehe ich nicht.
Die Ukraine ist nach 70km zum stehen gekommen.  
Obwohl die Russen ja panisch flüchteten, haben sie eine stabile Verteidigung etabliert und berichten von massenweise Angriffen auf ukrainische Truppen mit Hilfe ihrer Luft und Weltraumkräfte.
Sollen alle Berichte Fake sein, fliegt alles in die Pampa?
Glaube ich nicht.

Es gibt viele Videos, wo sich ukrainische Soldaten selber filmen, wenn sie in ihren Löchern beschossen werden.
Da sieht nichts nach erfolgreichen Angriffen aus .
Nee, das sollte beendet werden. Egal wie.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Putin hat das recht gut hinbekommen dass die russ Wirtschaft eigenständig ist, und nicht an jeden Schnupfen an westlichen Börsen erkrankt. Aber gestreckt über Monate und stabilisierten Energiepreisen, der Haupteinnahmequelle des Landes, wird Krieg spielen ein äußerst teurer Luxus.



Stimmt, aber wir werden sehen wie wir das wegstecken.
Problem für uns ist nur das der größte Teil der Welt bei Sanktionen nicht mitmacht.

Moralisch bestimmt richtig den Sazdi bei der Beerdigung der Queen nicht reinzulassen, aber seine Rache kann teuer werden.


JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Da opfert der Troll doch lieber die ganze Ukraine und klammert sich an die Hoffnung, dass der Spuk dann vorbei und die Nebenkostenabrechnung gerettet ist.



Du würdest deinen Sprössling opfern?
Für Achmatov und die anderen Oligarchen?

Was machen wir mit Armenien? Jemen? Legen wir gleiche Maßstäbe an, also speziel Du?
Von wo willst du dann noch Gas und Öl beziehen, oder viele andere wichtige Rohstoffe?

Dieses moralisieren hilft in keinster Weise, sonder Realismus und Pragmatismus.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Genau das was Putin erreichen will... Angst unter der Bevölkerung schüren. Je öfter man das aber hört desto abgestumpfter wird man.


Genau deshalb ist Tschetan heute morgen so früh aufgestanden, um Angst zu verbreiten und um alles für seinen "Herren" zu tun, damit der Bluff klappt. Wird er aber nicht!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier wird doch in der Gewissheit diskutiert gaaanz weit weg zu sein und maximal die Heizung um 1-2 Grad herunterzudrehen. Viele wissen noch nicht einmal was im Winter auf einen zukommt und jeder der eine andere Ansicht hat, ist ein Putintroll?


Genau!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur das den " Troll", genau wie euch die Folgen dieser Politik treffen wird und der einen Sohn hat, den er nicht für solch einen Dreck opfern will.


Wer hindert dich daran zu gehen?


----------



## facehugger (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da haben wohl welche keine Lust als Kanonenfutter zu enden. Kann man verstehen.


Kann man verstehn. Dazu (gerade im Radio gehört) noch die Bekanntgabe von nur 6000 russischen Gefallenen seit Beginn des Krieges. Aber gleichzeitig von mind. 100000 aufseiten der Ukraine reden...

Klar, dann bräuchte es doch (eigentlich) keine Mobilmachung von 300000 Reservisten, oder

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher sollte ich das wissen, aber ohne Verhandlungen werden wir es erst recht nicht erfahren?


Mit anderen Worten, doch wieder nur Herumgeeier.
Verhandlungen enden mit oder ohne Einigung, aber sie beginnen immer mit gegenseitigen Vorschlägen oder zumindest Positionen. 

Aber versuchen wir es noch einmal:
Die Ukraine steigt mit dem Vorschlag ein, dass Russland sich vom ukrainischen Territorium zurückzieht und dafür nicht mehr gehauen wird. Russland schlägt im Gegenzug genau was vor?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Bis zur Anerkennung der Donbassrepubliken, nach immerhin 8 Jahren,  wäre nur die Krim weg gewesen.


Und die sogenannten "Donbassrepubliken" hätte nach ihrer Anerkennung wieder zur Ukraine gehört und wären nicht verloren gewesen? 

Und warum genau soll die Ukraine eigentlich initial die Krim abschreiben? Du tust ja gerade so, als wäre das eine in Stein gemeißelte Grundlage. Die Ukraine hat jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Verzicht auf die Krim erklärt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das man sich auf Referenden einlassen sollte, unter internationaler Aufsicht. Warum nicht die dortigen Leute entscheiden lassen? Kein Vertrauen in ihre Urteilsfähigkeit ?


Wir können auch hier darüber abstimmen lassen, ob du mir deine nächsten zwölf Monatsgehälter überweist. Unter Aufsicht der Admins und Moderatoren. Kein Vertrauen in die Urteilsfähigkeit deiner Mitforisten?

Ernsthaft: Für ein völker- und staatsrechtlich tragfähiges Referendum, müssten nämlich nicht nur die Bewohner der Region mehrheitlich entscheiden, ob sie sich loslösen wollen, sondern auch der Rest der Ukraine, ob sie dem Territorium entsagen möchten. Denn dieses gehört _allen_ Ukrainern, nicht nur denen, die zufällig darauf sitzen.

Für eine unilaterale  Entscheidung über die Staatszugehörigkeit der Separatisten hingegen bräuchte man kein Referendum abhalten. Es gibt in der Ukraine keinen Paragraphen für "Republiksflucht" - wer möchte, kann jederzeit die russische Staatbürgerschaft beantragen und dann entweder nach Russland umsiedeln oder einen permamenten Aufenthaltststatus in der Ukraine beantragen.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

> *12.31 Uhr:* Der deutsche Militärexperte Carlo Masala sieht in der russischen Mobilmachung ein Eingeständnis, »dass es in der Ukraine sehr, sehr schlecht für die russische Armee läuft«, wie der Professor für Internationale Politik an der Universität der Bundeswehr München dem SPIEGEL sagte. Probleme sieht Masala zudem im Training und in der Ausrüstung der bis zu 300.000 Reservisten, die von der Verkündung betroffen sind. »Wenn man sich anschaut, in was für einem schlechten Zustand die russische Armee in der Ukraine ist , was Ausrüstung anbetrifft, dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage, woher diese Reservisten eine angemessene Ausrüstung bekommen sollen, um in der Ukraine zu kämpfen.«
> 
> Masala stellt zudem klar: »Obwohl es Reservisten sind, also militärisch schon Erfahrene, wird es nicht so sein, dass diese 300.000, ich sage jetzt mal, nächste Woche alle in der Ukraine aufschlagen werden, sondern das wird sukzessive erfolgen. Wenn es überhaupt eine Veränderung auf dem Schlachtfeld zugunsten der Russischen Föderation geben sollte durch diese Reservisten, dann werden wir diese erst in Wochen, wenn nicht gar Monaten sehen.«


Quelle: Militärexperte Masala rechnet nicht mit schnellen Auswirkungen der Teilmobilmachung

Mal gucken wieviele davon noch vorher "stiften" gehen.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Ukraine steigt mit dem Vorschlag ein, dass Russland sich vom ukrainischen Territorium zurückzieht und dafür nicht mehr gehauen wird. Russland schlägt im Gegenzug genau was vor?



Sich vom Gebiet der Republiken zurückzuziehen , weil sie das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker nutzten und sich als unabhängige Staaten konstituiert haben.
Zwar ist es laut ukrainischen Recht verboten, aber nicht nach internationalem Recht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und die sogenannten "Donbassrepubliken" hätte nach ihrer Anerkennung wieder zur Ukraine gehört und wären nicht verloren gewesen?



Vor ihrer Anerkennung, sollten sie laut Minsk2 autonome Republiken auf dem Territorium der Ukraine werden.
Das gibt es in genügend Ländern.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und warum genau soll die Ukraine eigentlich initial die Krim abschreiben? Du tust ja gerade so, als wäre das eine in Stein gemeißelte Grundlage. Die Ukraine hat jedoch zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Verzicht auf die Krim erklärt.



Muß sie nicht, aber an Realitäten anpassen.
Die Krim hat diesen Weg gewählt und kaum einer sagt das die Bevölkerung dagegen war.
Wieder das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker. 
Ich finde das nationale hervorheben dumm und von mir aus sollen Grenzen verschwinden, aber so ist die Welt.
Dazu gibt die Ukraine einige Argumente sich als unterdrückte Minderheit zu sehen.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Für ein völker- und staatsrechtlich tragfähiges Referendum, müssten nämlich nicht nur die Bewohner der Region mehrheitlich entscheiden, ob sie sich loslösen



Nein, es geht ja um die nationale Bevölkerung in solchen Gebieten und ihren Willen.
Stelle dir vor in Jugoslawien wäre man so vorgegangen, oder der Sowjetunion?

Das sind alles lösbare Probleme gewesen und wir zahlen dafür einen hohen Preis.


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

Was für ein Schwachsinn im Osten passiert. Kann Putin nicht einfach die Fresse halten und verschwinden?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Heizperiode beginnt Oktober, bedeutet das im Dezember die Lager ziemlich leer wären.


Klar, wenn man ausklammert, dass man weiterhin munter Gas von überall auf der Welt und im Besonderen aus Norwegen und den Niederlanden bezieht.

Europa hat die Hausaufgaben gemacht. Musste und muss eine gewisse Zeit dafür tief in die Taschen greifen. Aber es gibt auch genügend tiefe Taschen hier. Hohe Moralvorstellungen kosten manchmal eben etwas. Hat man uns nur lange Zeit verschwiegen und uns stattdessen an einen despotischen Dealer verkauft, wobei wir das ja auch bereitwillig zuließen.  Aber das ändert sich jetzt zum Glück. Wird ein wenig wehtun, aber so ist das nunmal, wenn man auf Russen-Gas-Detox ist. Wird auch wieder vorbeigehen. Am Ende stehen wir geeint und auch stärker da, während Russland sich mit seinen Rohstoffen und einer ruinierten Wirtschaft nicht mal mehr den Hintern abwischen kann. Aber sie wollten ja eine zaristische UDSSR 2.0 haben. Jeder soll bekommen, wonach er giert.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist Tschetan heute morgen so früh aufgestanden, um Angst zu verbreiten und um alles für seinen "Herren" zu tun, damit der Bluff klappt. Wird er aber nicht!


Ich verzichte bewusst auf den Beantworteten.

Fakt ist, vor Russland als Militärmacht braucht kein Mensch mehr Angst zu haben.
Die russische Armeeführung ist ganz offensichtlich völlig überfordert und lebt in einer Militärdoktrinwelt der 1940ger.
Das russische Waffenarsenal hat sich durch die Bank als Ramschware ohne nennenswerter Kampfkraft entpuppt.
Sie sind nicht ein Mal in der Lage, über einem wirtschaftlich kleinen Land ohne nennenswerte Luftwaffe die Luftüberlegenheit herzustellen.
Die Kampfmoral der regulären Truppen ist unterirdisch.
Gefühlt wurde hier nach Dünkirchen die größte Ansammlung an intaktem Kriegsgerät auf einem aktiven Kriegsschauplatz zurückgelassen.

Die Teilmobilisierung wird hier kaum Veränderungen bringen, eher im Gegenteil.
Die Meisten werden noch weniger Lust auf Krieg haben und bei nächstem Beschuss ebenso ihre Waffen fallen lassen und lieber ihr Leben retten.

Ganz klar sieht das Putin ähnlich, ansonsten hätte er sich nicht veranlasst gefühlt, explizit und erneut auf die Atomwaffen hinzuweisen.

Problem ist, er kommt aus der Kiste nicht mehr raus, ohne sein Gesicht zu verlieren.
Er hat also aktuell keine Exit-Strategie.

Na ja, selber Schuld, würde ich sagen...


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Er hat also aktuell keine Exit-Strategie.


Er könnte noch nach Damaskus oder Pjöngjang ins Exil gehen. Da hat er doch dicke Buddies sitzen.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wir werden sehen wie wir das wegstecken.
> Problem für uns ist nur das der größte Teil der Welt bei Sanktionen nicht mitmacht.


Zu jetzigem Zeitpunkt gibt es wegen einem regionalen Konflikt mit Russland in der Ukraine eben noch wenig Grund Europa ins Embargo russischen Öls zu reissen, es wäre unverhältnismäßig weshalb die US Seite das noch nicht durchboxt. Aber wenn die Russen harte Geschütze rausfahren werden wir das selbstverständlich auch. Sie legen vor, wir legen nach, und das weil wir das gefühlt 5 mal länger durchhalten als sie. Diesen Weg kann Russland nicht gehen, egal wie bärenstark Putin sich da zeigt aber jeder weiß dass Russland keine Chance hat es mit dem Finanzvolumen der westlichen Sphären aufzunehmen. Die einzige Stärke Russlands war ihr Militär, war.. Was haben sie noch ? Ich sehe da eben kein Land. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Moralisch bestimmt richtig den Sazdi bei der Beerdigung der Queen nicht reinzulassen, aber seine Rache kann teuer werden.


Hab gehört dass er garnicht wollte, wäre aber ein lustiger Anblick ihn in Handschellen abgeführt zu sehen vor der ganzen Gemeinschaft der Staatsgäste. Biden würde sicher Winke Winke machen  

Spaß bei Seite, seine Rache fühlen wir jetzt schon, und wir halten es aus. Mal sehen ob er sich bis April immernoch rächen will.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Lesenswerter Kommentar von der NZZ:








						Sanktionen gegen Russland: der lange Abstieg des Systems Putin
					

Die Sanktionen und das Kriegsregime sind ein weiterer Meilenstein auf dem langen Abstieg Russlands.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sich vom Gebiet der Republiken zurückzuziehen , weil sie das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker nutzten und sich als unabhängige Staaten konstituiert haben.


Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker gilt lediglich für bereits anerkannte Völker, nicht für separatistische Gruppierungen.

Insbesondere nicht, wenn besagte Gruppierungen für ihre selbstgewählte Identität bereits ein Staatsgebiet haben, welches sie ungehindert aufsuchen könnten. Ich meine, die haben doch inzwischen alle russische Pässe, oder?

Mehr noch, da die Ukraine ihre Staatsbürgerschaft nicht annulliert hat, haben sie sogar die Wahl, ob sie zu Russland oder zur Ukraine gehören wollen.

Somit entfällt jeglicher rechtliche Anspruch auf Schaffung eines eigenen Staatsgebietes zu Ungunsten Dritter mangels Bedürfnis im Sinne des Völkerrechts und der Menschenrechte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Zwar ist es laut ukrainischen Recht verboten, aber nicht nach internationalem Recht.


Du solltest dich möglicherweise doch noch etwas intensiver mit internationalem Recht auseinandersetzen.

Denn das von dir (fälschlich) angebrachte Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker besagt ja eben, das sich diese Völker Gesetze geben können, um unter anderem ihre territoriale Integrität zu bewahren.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Vor ihrer Anerkennung, sollten sie laut Minsk2 autonome Republiken auf dem Territorium der Ukraine werden.


Auf diesen Modus haben Sie allerdings offenbar nicht viel Wert gelegt, wenn man bedenkt, dass Sie das Abkommen bereits gebrochen hatten, noch bevor die Tinte trocken war.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Muß sie nicht, aber an Realitäten anpassen.


So, wie sich die russischstämmige Bevölkerung an die Realität angepasst hat, zur Ukraine zu gehören?

Und so, wie sie sich womöglich an die Realität anpassen muss, wieder zur Ukraine zu gehören?

Na, dann ist doch alles gut. Die Sache läuft, wie sie eben läuft.


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Lesenswerter Kommentar von der NZZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neben Gorbatschow wird Putin sicher auch negativ in die russische Geschichte eingehen, nur dass als zweiter Stalin.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Neben Gorbatschow wird Putin sicher auch negativ in die russische Geschichte eingehen, nur dass als zweiter Stalin.


Nun ist schwierig zu beurteilen.
Revisionisten treten in regelmäßigen Abständen überall auf.
Zumindest im Westen hat er es auf längere Sicht arg verschissen...

Entweder es wird für künftige Geschichtsbücher der Welt eine völlig irrelevante Randnotiz werden, oder - wenn
er weiterhin mit der Atombombe rumspielt - gibt es keinen mehr, der Geschichte aufschreibt.

Wäre halt ein Treppenwitz der Geschichte, wenn die kulturhistorisch unbedeutendste Nation auf diesem Planeten die Menschheit auslöschen würde.


EDIT:
Interessant, China findet die Teilmobilisierung wohl eher suboptimal, ansonsten gäbe es von der Seite keinen Kommentar:
aus nTV
*+++ 14:27 China fordert Dialog für Waffenstillstand - Muss Sicherheitsbedenken berücksichtigen +++*
Nach der von Kremlchef Wladimir Putin verkündeten Teilmobilmachung russischer Reservisten ruft China zu Verhandlungen über einen Waffenstillstand in der Ukraine auf. "Wir fordern alle maßgeblichen Parteien auf, durch Dialog und Konsultationen einen Waffenstillstand zu erreichen", sagt der Sprecher des chinesischen Außenministeriums, Wang Wenbin. Es müsse so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung gefunden werden, "die den legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien Rechnung trägt". Putin kündigt zuvor in einer Fernsehansprache die Teilmobilmachung der Russen im wehrfähigen Alter an und droht mit dem Einsatz von Atomwaffen. Nach Angaben von Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu sollen 300.000 Reservisten die russischen und separatistischen Kräfte im Süden und Osten der Ukraine verstärken.

Vor allem:
"die den legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien Rechnung trägt".
Boah, was für eine diplomatische Watsche für Putin...


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker gilt lediglich für bereits anerkannte Völker, nicht für separatistische Gruppierungen.
> 
> Insbesondere nicht, wenn besagte Gruppierungen für ihre selbstgewählte Identität bereits ein Staatsgebiet haben, welches sie ungehindert aufsuchen könnten. Ich meine, die haben doch inzwischen alle russische Pässe, oder?



Eine ähnliche Situation.


"Somit stellte der Internationale Gerichtshof fest, dass die Frage nach der Vereinbarkeit der Unabhängigkeitserklärung mit dem internationalen Recht mit Ja zu beantworten ist"









						Das Urteil des IGH zur Unabhängigkeitserklärung Kosovos
					

Das lang erwartete Urteil des IGH zur Frage der Rechtmäßigkeit der Unabhängigkeit Kosovos wurde am 22.07.2010 veröffentlicht. Die Anfrage Serbiens an den IGH wird nun von einigen als „Schuss ins Knie" betrachtet.




					www.europa.steiermark.at
				




Sezession bedeutet immer ein Verstoß gegen Gesetzte des eigenen Landes,  ist aber durch das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker gedeckt.
Was du verlangst, ist eine ethnische Säuberung.

Albanien ist ein existierendes Land.  Warum also nicht die Kosovaren nach Albanien ausreisen lassen?

Erkennst du das Dilemma, durch ein Urteil des Internationalen Gerichtshof?
Dazu sollte man wissen das im Kosovo, unter der Aufsicht der EU und Nato, nicht einmal ein Referendum stattfand.
Warum also unterschiedliche Maßstäbe anlegen?

Russland könnte als Gegenleistung zB den Kosovo anerkennen? Warum also nicht gängige Praxis in Vergandluntrn und Lösungen einfließen lassen?

Ihr redet von Demokratie, also " Herrschaft des Volkes", wollt aber dem Volk der Gebiete keine Entscheidungen überlassen? Wäre das nicht die einfachste und Gesichtswahrendste Lösung für alle ?
So wenig Vertrauen ?


compisucher schrieb:


> Vor allem:
> "die den legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien Rechnung trägt".
> Boah, was für eine diplomatische Watsche für Putin...




Hat Putin nicht das gleiche erzählt, von dem Beginn der Kämpfe?
Irgendwie hieß es doch, das die Sicherheit eines Landes nicht auf Kosten eines anderen Landes aufgebaut werden darf?
Erzeugte hier nur einen Lachflash.
Jetzt gilt das als " Watsche"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Interessant, China findet die Teilmobilisierung wohl eher suboptimal, ansonsten gäbe es von der Seite keinen Kommentar:
> aus nTV
> *+++ 14:27 China fordert Dialog für Waffenstillstand - Muss Sicherheitsbedenken berücksichtigen +++*
> ...


Okay, das ist wirklich heftig. Hätte ich zugegebenermaßen nicht mit gerechnet, dass China sich so äußern würde. Jetzt zeigt man sich also sogar nach außen hin nicht mehr felsenfest an Putins Seite.

Es wird immer einsamer um ihn herum...


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ist schwierig zu beurteilen.
> Revisionisten treten in regelmäßigen Abständen überall auf.
> Zumindest im Westen hat er es auf längere Sicht arg verschissen...
> 
> ...


Kommt wohl drauf an wie er geht und wer nach ihm bleibt. Sofern die selbe Clique weiterhin das Zepter schwingt wird sich nichts verändern, und der Ammi wird recht behalten damit dass es eine gute Idee war die Ivans aus Europa rauszuwerfen. Angenommen die Russen räumen aber bei sich auf und erkennen Putins Sauereien an so wie wir, und akzeptieren ihren Gesichtsverlust mit aller Ksonequenz, könnten wir schneller wieder an einem Tisch sitzen wie gedacht. Aber das ist reine Spekulation, allerdings bin ich mir sicher dass die 300 Mrd Dollar an eingefronenen Sicherheiten der russ Nationalbank, ganz safe an die Ukraine fließen dürften für Wiederaufbau und Co.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Vor allem:
> "die den legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien Rechnung trägt".


Laut Spiegel ist es soagr noch besser:



> *14.14 Uhr:* China gilt seit Kriegsbeginn als einer der letzten großen Verbündeten Russlands   . Nach der Verkündung einer Teilmobilmachung gibt es nun ungewohnte Töne aus Peking: »Wir fordern alle maßgeblichen Parteien auf, durch Dialog und Konsultationen einen Waffenstillstand zu erreichen«, sagte der Sprecher des chinesischen Außenministeriums, Wang Wenbin. Es müsse so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung gefunden werden, »die den legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien Rechnung trägt«. *China habe sich stets für »die souveräne und territoriale Integrität aller Länder« sowie für die Einhaltung der Uno-Charta eingesetzt, sagte Wang.* Sein Land sei bereit, gemeinsam mit der internationalen Gemeinschaft eine »konstruktive Rolle bei der Deeskalation der Situation« zu spielen.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr redet von Demokratie, also " Herrschaft des Volkes", wollt aber dem Volk der Gebiete keine Entscheidungen überlassen? Wäre das nicht die einfachste und Gesichtswahrendste Lösung für alle ?
> So wenig Vertrauen ?


Irgendwie sahst du das bei Taiwan noch völlig anders!.
Mal Ganz abgesehen davon, ein Referendum in 3 Tahen ab Verkündung anzusetzen, hier steht das Ergebnis schon vorher fest und das weisst du auch ganz genau, also spare dir doch den Propaganda Mist!

Aber macht nichts, die Chinesen kapieren langsam welche Auswirkungen solche Referenden haben können, vor allen dingen bei Scheinreferenden, deren Ergebnis schon vorher feststeht. China sitzt durch die Handlungen Putins jetzt voll in der Zwickmühle, denn alles was im Donbass abläuft, wollen sie ja gerade eben nicht für sich und Taiwan.
Das ist schon ein netter Treppenwitz, was gerade abgeht.


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sezession bedeutet immer ein Verstoß gegen Gesetzte des eigenen Landes, ist aber durch das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker gedeckt.


Tjoa. Die Russen im Donbass, also die Teile der Bevölkerung + die gefakten Stimmen bei Referenden, die meinen, dass man eher Russen den Ukrainer ist, werden, von Russland maßgeblich unterstützt, wenn nicht von den Russen gar angestiftet, zu Separatisten, um den eigenen Landesteil nicht selbst zu managen, sondern sich am Ende an Russland anzuschließen. Ich würde das nicht Sezession sondern verdeckten Landraub nennen.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Tja, irgendwann hören auch Freundschaften auf:

aus nTV
*+++ 15:00 Botschaft: Kirgisen in Russland dürfen sich nicht an Krieg beteiligen +++*
Die Botschaft der Kirgisischen Republik in Russland warnt seine Landsleute, die sich vorübergehend auf dem Territorium der Russischen Föderation aufhalten, vor der Teilnahme an der russischen Invasion in der Ukraine. "In Übereinstimmung mit Artikel 256 des Strafgesetzbuches der Kirgisischen Republik wird die Beteiligung Kirgisistans an Feindseligkeiten auf dem Territorium fremder Staaten mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu zehn Jahren und der Beschlagnahme von Eigentum geahndet", erinnert die Botschaft. "Wenn Bürger der Kirgisischen Republik einen Aufruf zur Teilnahme an Feindseligkeiten erhalten, bittet die Botschaft, sich unverzüglich an die diplomatische Vertretung Kirgisistans in Russland zu wenden", heißt es in der Erklärung weiter.

und aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist Russland als Wohnort derzeit suboptimal:
+++ 15:19 Flucht vor Einberufung? Langer Stau an russisch-finnischer Grenze +++​Die Ausrufung der Teilmobilmachung beinhaltet unter anderem, die Bewegungsfreiheit wehrfähiger russischer Männer einzuschränken. Der Leiter des Verteidigungsausschusses in der Duma, Andrej Kartapolow sagt, das betreffe vor allem Auslandsreisen, zum Beispiel in die Türkei. Bereits in den letzten Tagen sollen die Suchanfragen zur Ausreise im Internet auf ein hohes Niveau geklettert sein. Aktuell scheint aber ein ganz anderes Land Ziel vieler Russen zu sein: Finnland. So bildet sich aktuell an der russisch-finnischen Grenze ein langer Stau. Das zeigen Bilder von Überwachungskameras. Demnach hat sich die Zeit für die Ausreise von PKW sowie von LKW zuletzt deutlich erhöht.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schauen wir mal, wie viele von den 300.000 dann noch im Land sind...


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwann hören auch Freundschaften auf:


*Niemand sitzt gerne auf einem sinkenden Schiff!*


----------



## behemoth85 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwann hören auch Freundschaften auf:


Nicht alle, diese Freundschaft dürfte ewig halten  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xo86klWK-Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> und aus irgendwelchen Gründen ist Russland als Wohnort derzeit suboptimal:
> +++ 15:19 Flucht vor Einberufung? Langer Stau an russisch-finnischer Grenze +++​Die Ausrufung der Teilmobilmachung beinhaltet unter anderem, die Bewegungsfreiheit wehrfähiger russischer Männer einzuschränken. Der Leiter des Verteidigungsausschusses in der Duma, Andrej Kartapolow sagt, das betreffe vor allem Auslandsreisen, zum Beispiel in die Türkei. Bereits in den letzten Tagen sollen die Suchanfragen zur Ausreise im Internet auf ein hohes Niveau geklettert sein. Aktuell scheint aber ein ganz anderes Land Ziel vieler Russen zu sein: Finnland. So bildet sich aktuell an der russisch-finnischen Grenze ein langer Stau. Das zeigen Bilder von Überwachungskameras. Demnach hat sich die Zeit für die Ausreise von PKW sowie von LKW zuletzt deutlich erhöht.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Daran finde ich besonders die Türkei und Finnland als Ziele sehr amüsant. Da schwadroniert Putin und seine Entourage ständig über die ach so böse NATO und nun hauen unter seinen Augen seine Landsleute in zwei Staaten ab, von denen der eine ein ständiges NATO-Mitglied ist und der andere wohl bald wird.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Berechtigte Frage, verstehe ich auch nicht...aus nTV​+++ 15:38 Nawalny: Warum zieht Russland trotz zwei Millionen Soldaten Bürger ein? +++​Nach dem Befehl zu einer Teilmobilmachung in Russland beklagt der im Straflager inhaftierte Kremlgegner Alexej Nawalny bei einem Auftritt vor Gericht, dass der "verbrecherische Krieg" von Präsident Wladimir Putin immer schlimmere Ausmaße annehme. Putin wolle so viele Menschen wie möglich in das Blutvergießen in der Ukraine mit hineinziehen, sagt Nawalny bei einer Verhandlung, in der es um seine Rechte als Gefangener geht. "Um seine eigene Macht zu verlängern, zerfleischt er das Nachbarland, tötet dort Menschen. Und jetzt wirft er noch eine riesige Zahl an russischen Bürgern in den Fleischwolf", so Nawalny. "Ich verstehe eins nicht. Die Armee hat eine Million Menschen, die Nationalgarde 350.000 und das Innenministerium hat noch einmal anderthalb bis zwei Millionen - und so viele im Strafvollzugssystem. Warum ziehen sie Bürger ein?", fragt Nawalny.

Edit:
Nicht, dass Putin gar ein "Maulwurf" ist.








						Maulwürfe schrumpfen im Winter ihr Gehirn
					

Ungewöhnliche Strategie: Um im Winter Energie zu sparen, schrumpfen Europäische Maulwürfe ihr Gehirn und sogar ihren Schädel. Ihre Köpfe sind in der




					www.scinexx.de


----------



## Krolgosh (21. September 2022)

Ich weiß nicht wieso ich bei dieser Thematik  sofort an Shrek denken musste...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein netter Treppenwitz, was gerade abgeht.



Ist das Problem ungleicher Herangehensweise an dieses Thema. Jeder setzt um, was in seinen Kram passt.
Wie würdest du es finden, wenn auf einmal irgendeine russische Republik, nach Unabhängigkeit strebt?
Ich denke du würdest es begrüßen und unterstützen. 
Irgendeine Begründung passt schon.



compisucher schrieb:


> Demnach hat sich die Zeit für die Ausreise von PKW sowie von LKW zuletzt deutlich erhöht.



Vielleicht liegt das an den Änderungen der Einreiseregeln ?









						Finnland: Deutlich weniger Touristenvisa für Russen
					

Russische Touristen sollen es künftig schwerer haben, nach Finnland und damit in die EU zu reisen. Die Regierung in Helsinki will deutlich weniger Visa ausstellen. In der EU ist auch ein vollständiger Reisebann noch nicht vom Tisch.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Finnland: Einreiseregeln für Russen
					

Finnland – Finnland hat am Donnerstag die Einreisebestimmungen für Touristen aus dem Nachbarland Russland verschärft. Die Behörden des EU-Mitgliedslands vergeben nun pro Tag statt etwa 1000 nur noch etwa 100 Termine an russische Bewerber für ein Touristenvisum.




					stgallen24.ch
				




Wie kommen Sie also ohne Visum über die Grenze ?


----------



## JePe (21. September 2022)

Falsche Frage. Richtige Frage: warum wollen heute so viel mehr ueber diese Grenze als gestern (als dieselben Beschraenkungen auch schon galten)? Nur an den Polarlichtern kann es nicht liegen.

Aber dass Du es auch hier reflexartig schaffst, ein durch den Westen verschuldetes Problem zu diagnostizieren, ueberrascht nun nicht wirklich.


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Der Stau auf der PKW-Spur an der finnischen Grenze ist mittlerweile auf 35 km angewachsen.
Entweder nur Männer oder ganze Familien im Auto, Fahrgemeinschaften auch.
Die Finnen winken im Moment eigentlich nur durch, trotzdem stehen da aktuell:
35.000 m/ angenommene 6 m (Auto + etwas Abstand) rund  5.800 Autos ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572568782748680194

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## narcosubs (21. September 2022)

Hoppla


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

Russischer Abgeordneter: Kreml wird keinen Atomkrieg beginnen
					

Der kremltreue russische Parlamentsabgeordnete Jewgeni Popow hat in einem Interview einen atomaren Erstschlag aus Moskau ausgeschlossen.




					www.merkur.de
				






> Im Einklang mit der offiziellen Linie des Kremls sagte er, Nuklearwaffen würden «nur als Antwort» auf einen atomaren Angriff gegen Russland eingesetzt.
> 
> Auf die Frage, ob Russland nach einer Annexion ukrainischer Gebiete diese mit Atomwaffen verteidigen werde, sagte Popow: «Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich darauf antworten soll. Aber Sie müssen wissen, dass wir unser Vaterland verteidigen werden.» Atomwaffen seien dabei «natürlich» eine Sicherheitsgarantie.



Ein bisschen widersprüchlich, aber naja...


----------



## compisucher (21. September 2022)

Gefühlt geht die Mobilmachung echt nach hinten los.
Die ersten Russen wehren sich.

aus nTV
+++ 17:00 Proteste gegen Mobilmachung in Russland - zahlreiche Festnahmen +++​In Russland formiert sich nach Beginn der Teilmobilmachung erster Protest. Aus den Städten Tomsk, Jekaterinburg und Nowosibirsk wird von kleinen Zusammenkünften auf öffentlichen Plätzen berichtet. Russische Polizisten versuchen die Mengen zu zerstreuen. In Nowosibirsk ruft ein junger Mann, dass er nicht für Putin sterben wolle. Umstehende applaudieren ihm dafür. Er wird daraufhin festgenommen. Auch in Jekaterinburg werden vor allem viele Männer festgenommen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572583878245883904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

Putin: Ihr zieht in den Krieg!
Das Volk: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkcyBP_MHK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anders kann ich den beginnenden Exodus nicht deuten.


----------



## facehugger (21. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Falsche Frage. Richtige Frage: warum wollen heute so viel mehr ueber diese Grenze als gestern (als dieselben Beschraenkungen auch schon galten)? Nur an den Polarlichtern kann es nicht liegen.
> 
> Aber dass Du es auch hier reflexartig schaffst, ein durch den Westen verschuldetes Problem zu diagnostizieren, ueberrascht nun nicht wirklich.


Unser Tschetan hier würde wohl sagen: nunja, Finnland ist doch sehr schön im Herbst. Was habt ihr denn 

Gruß


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Ich hab so das innere Verlangen zu sagen, die sollen mal schön in ihrem tollen Russland bleiben, jetzt wo sie in den Krieg müssen, bekommen sie plötzlich das Eierflattern und was war vorher. Ein Europa hätte zwar vlt ein paar Fachkräfte mehr, aber eine Atommacht voller Menschen, welche die radikalen Gedanken, die unteranderem im Fernsehen jeden Tag laufen freudig aufnehmen, während die Gemäßigten in Europa oder der Welt leben, ist kein Grundlage für ein gutes Ende des Konfliktes. Russland muss sich von Innen ändern und da darf auch keine Person wie Navalny an die Macht kommen.  

Mit der neuen Bekanntmachung zur Mobilisierung, wurde auch verkündet das alle alten Verträge für Soldaten erst auslaufen, wenn die teilweise Mobilisierung abläuft, das wird die Soldaten die seit Monaten die Stellung in der Ukraine halten bestimmt freuen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2022)

Wundert mich nicht, dass China den Russen nicht so sehr helfen will.
Taiwan ist für China das was die Krim für Russland ist, aber das was Russland derzeit macht ist so als würde sich China nach Taiwan direkt noch Japan holen wollen.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

_"Detail(s) zur "Spezialoperation Heldenklau""_









						Thread by @winkelsdorf on Thread Reader App
					

@winkelsdorf: gehen wir mal etwas ins Detail zur "Spezialoperation Heldenklau" und den 300.000 Mann, die die Kremlins nunmehr einziehen wollen, um die gravierende Personalnot der eigenen Streitkräfte in den Griff zu...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Ich liebe seinen Humor: schwarz, trocken, treffend. und stets auch ein stück weit beruhigend.


----------



## Eckism (21. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Falsche Frage. Richtige Frage: warum wollen heute so viel mehr ueber diese Grenze als gestern (als dieselben Beschraenkungen auch schon galten)? Nur an den Polarlichtern kann es nicht liegen.


Er googelt jetzt irgendwas, das am 21.9.1022 die Nordlichter besonders geil waren und es ein Jahrtausendereignis war...du hast ihm achon die Vorlage gegeben.


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Ich liebe seinen Humor: schwarz, trocken, treffend. und stets auch ein stück weit beruhigend.


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich bin kein großer Fan von seinen Texten, ich bin leider sprachlich auch sehr unbegabt, aber bei seinen Texten tu ich mich immer schwer, die überhaupt durchzulesen. 

Gefühlt ist mein ganzer sozial Media Feed heute voll mit vermeidlichen Analysen, welche Auswirkung dieses Mobilisierung haben wird und welchem Zweck sie wirklich hat.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Unser Tschetan hier würde wohl sagen: nunja, Finnland ist doch sehr schön im Herbst. Was habt ihr denn



Yep und ich würde meinen Sohn auf Reisen schicken, aber deshalb darf ich doch eine Meinung haben?
Genauso finde ich auch gut das zichtausende Ukrainer das Land verlassen haben, wo ein freies ausreisen seit Kriegbeginn nur noch durch Bestechung, mit mehreren tausend Dollar, möglich ist.

Wobei da Russland auch zrückhaltender ist. Weiterhin werden Wehrpflichtige nicht in der Ukraine eingesetzt und die Mobilisierung betrifft mehr Führungskräfte und erfahrene Soldaten, bis 35 Jahre.

Ich glaube auch das diese Truppen Sicherungsaufgaben im eigenen Gebiet und an der Grenze übernehmen sollen. 

Im Momeng sieht es für die Russen relativ "entspannt" aus und sie arbeiten sich durch Bakmuht .
Wenn man es so will, der entscheidende Punkt im Donbass. 
Fällt diese Stadt, bricht das Verteidigungssystem in diesem Bereich nach Meinung vieler Analysten zusammen.
Warum startet die Ukraine dort keinen Gegenangriff?

Soledar das Gleiche. Die Russen sind in der Stadt.
Mit der Eroberung wurd Krasna Gora nicht mehr zu halten sein und Siversk ist abgeschnitten vom Nachschub.

Genauso arbeiten sie sich bei Avdiivka vor, von wo Donezk seit Jahren beschossen wird.

Wenn die Ukraine "vor Kraft nicht laufen kann",  warum passiert in dieser Richtungen nichts?
Ich sehe Russland im Vorteil.

Was von ukrainischer Seite gut läuft , ist die Beeinflussung von Stimmungen und Meinungen.
Sieht man gut bei der Panic unter russischen Bloggern und TG Kanälen.
Das sich jetzt der Strelkow freut, muß nicht gut sein...ukrainische und russische Nationalisten, sollten keinen Einfluss haben.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab so das innere Verlangen zu sagen, die sollen mal schön in ihrem tollen Russland bleiben, jetzt wo sie in den Krieg müssen, bekommen sie plötzlich das Eierflattern und was war vorher.


War man möglicherweise auch schon dagegen.








						Menschenrechtslage in Russland - Wenn Protest ins Gefängnis führt
					

Widerstand gegen den russischen Staat ist gefährlich geworden. Neue Gesetze verbieten es, die Wahrheit über den Krieg zu sagen. Kremlkritiker verlieren ihre Arbeitsstelle und Pressefreiheit existiert in Russland praktisch gar nicht mehr.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				





> Witalij Kowin, der Politologe aus Perm, sieht die Sache etwas anders. Er traut den Meinungsumfragen nicht, die eine hohe Unterstützung für den Krieg signalisieren. „Die Menschen verstehen, dass es gefährlich sein kann, bei Meinungsumfragen ehrlich zu antworten. Deshalb weigern sich viele, überhaupt Auskunft zu geben. Oder sie geben die Antwort, die sie für die gewünschte halten. Niemand weiß, wie die Menschen in Wahrheit über das denken, was passiert.“


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> möglicherweise


Das ist vollkommen korrekt, aber erst wenn man Angst davor hat in den dieses Krieg zu müssen, ist anscheinend die Schwelle überschritten für dieses Gruppen gekommen. Insgesamt ist der Protest verhalten, ich glaube das wird zum Ende der Woche vorbei sein und dann wieder im Dunkeln weiter brodeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

Nach Teilmobilmachung: Russen googlen wie man sich Arm bricht
					

Viele Reservisten versuchen offenbar aus Furcht vor der Einberufung in den Ukraine-Krieg das Land zu verlassen. So reagiert Putin.




					www.morgenpost.de
				






> In russischen Suchmaschinen trendete außerdem die Frage, wie man sich den Arm brechen kann – wohl um einer Einberufung zu entfliehen.


Ja, die russische Bevölkerung ist offensichtlich total begeistert über diesen Verlauf.


----------



## Eckism (21. September 2022)

Was mich nur wundert. Warum lässt Russland die Leute raus?
Man braucht doch Kanonenfutter, um westlich Munition zu fangen, damit der Ukraine die Munition ausgeht.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich bin kein großer Fan von seinen Texten, ich bin leider sprachlich auch sehr unbegabt, aber bei seinen Texten tu ich mich immer schwer, die überhaupt durchzulesen.
> 
> Gefühlt ist mein ganzer sozial Media Feed heute voll mit vermeidlichen Analysen, welche Auswirkung dieses Mobilisierung haben wird und welchem Zweck sie wirklich hat.


naja...

_"In Moscow, everyone is watching and filming"_




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572631829823520768

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn dem wirklich so ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert. Warum lässt Russland die Leute raus?
> Man braucht doch Kanonenfutter, um westlich Munition zu fangen, damit der Ukraine die Munition ausgeht.











						Teilmobilmachung: Russland schränkt Reisefreiheit für Wehrpflichtige ein – One-Way-Flüge stark gefragt - WELT
					

Dem aktuellen Gesetz „Über die Mobilmachung in Russland“ zufolge müssen sich Wehrpflichtige an ihrem Wohnort aufhalten. Derweil erlebt Russland einen Run auf Flugtickets – ohne Rückflug.




					www.welt.de
				





> Nach dem Befehl zur Teilmobilmachung müssen sich Russen im wehrpflichtigen Alter laut Gesetz an ihrem Wohnort aufhalten. „Bürgern, die (als Reservisten) im Militärregister erfasst sind, ist ab dem Moment der Mobilisierung das Verlassen des Wohnorts ohne Genehmigung der Militärkommissariate und der für Reserven zuständigen Exekutivorgane verboten“, heißt es in dem seit Mittwoch wieder aktuellen Gesetz „Über die Mobilmachung in Russland“.



Dürfen sie offiziell nicht, aber man kann ja schlecht alle aufhalten.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

> Als Reaktion auf die Teilmobilmachung in Russland rufen die Bundestagsfraktionen von Grünen und FDP die Bundesregierung auf, russischen Deserteuren Schutz in Deutschland zu gewähren. "Wer sich jetzt einer Einberufung gegenübersieht und nicht Teil einer Armee der Kriegsverbrechen sein will, stellt sich gegen das System Putin", sagt FDP-Parlamentsgeschäftsführer Johannes Vogel dem "Spiegel". "Wir Europäer sollten russischen Regimegegnern ebenso wie unschuldigen Deserteuren jetzt schnell Asyl gewähren." Der Grünen-Außenpolitiker Robin Wagener sagt dem "Spiegel": "Wir können und sollten russische Deserteure vor Putins Mobilisierung schützen und temporäres Asyl gewähren." Er fügt hinzu: "Niemand sollte gezwungen sein, an diesem Wahnsinn teilnehmen zu müssen."
> 
> *+++ 18:38 Proteste gegen Mobilmachung auch in Moskau - Landesweit 200 Festnahmen +++*
> Nach der durch den russischen Präsidenten Putin erklärten Teilmobilmachung finden Proteste am Abend auch in der Hauptstadt Moskau statt. In Videos und einem Livestream sind einige hundert Menschen in einer Einkaufsstraße zu sehen, die Sprechchöre skandieren. Immer wieder werden Personen festgenommen. Einige Menschen versuchen Menschenketten zu bilden, und Festnahmen zu verhindern. Zuvor kommt aus auch in der Millionenstadt Jekaterinburg bereits zu mindestens 40 Festnahmen. Auch aus St. Petersburg werden Proteste und Festnahmen gemeldet. Landesweit soll es rund 200 Festnahmen geben.


Quelle: NTV - Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker

Wurde eben auch im Fernsehen gezeigt. Der Journalist meinte, dass die russischen Sicherheitskräfte mit sehr hoher Brutalität gegen die Demonstranten vorgehen. Mich hat außerdem gewundert das der Journalist überhaupt aus Moskau darüber berichten durfte.

Es müssen jetzt ganz viele Menschen auf die Straße gehen. Überall im Land Das muß sich wie ein Lauffeuer entzünden. Alle kann man nicht niederknüppeln.  Das dieses elende Regime endlich gestürzt wird.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> überhaupt aus Moskau darüber berichten durfte.


möglicherweise hat er sich schlicht und ergreifend dazu entschieden, darüber zu berichten?


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> möglicherweise hat er sich schlicht und ergreifend dazu entschieden, darüber zu berichten?


Wenn die Russen wollen können sie das sofort unterbinden. Das geht ganz schnell.


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> naja...
> 
> _"In Moscow, everyone is watching and filming"_


Du darfst nicht vergessen, die Stadt Moskau hat über 12 Millionen Einwohner und Sankt Petersburg  über 5 Millionen. Als mal in Berlin die Bahn gestreikt hat, habe ich in einem U Bahnhof wahrscheinlich mehr Leute gesehen, als heute in Russland demonstrieren. Sind schon einige, aber wahrscheinlich bei weitem nicht genug. 

Wenn die Sicherheitskräfte weiter mit der Härte vorgehen, wird das auch nachlassen.


----------



## Eckism (21. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Dürfen sie offiziell nicht, aber man kann ja schlecht alle aufhalten.


An den Grenzen und Flughäfen alle einsacken...einfacher gehts für Putin doch nicht, wenn alles ziemlich Gebündelt in wenige Richtungen geht.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn die Russen wollen können sie das sofort unterbinden. Das geht ganz schnell.


Ist mir klar. haben die nicht feste plätze, von denen aus sie berichten (dürfen/müssen)? fraglich, ob er dort noch sicher ist.


Optiki schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, die Stadt Moskau hat über 12 Millionen Einwohner und Sankt Petersburg  über 5 Millionen. Als mal in Berlin die Bahn gestreikt hat, habe ich in einem U Bahnhof wahrscheinlich mehr Leute gesehen, als heute in Russland demonstrieren.


ja, auch das kann ich mir gut selber denken.  die zahl der meldungen ist ja nun aber wirklich signifikant gestiegen, aber da man es -hier- ja eh nicht verifizieren kann, mein "es wäre ja wirklich schön..."


Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn die Sicherheitskräfte weiter mit der Härte vorgehen, wird das auch nachlassen.


Das ist bzw. kann ein ganz schön heißer Tanz auf der Rasierklinge sein und gern und auch mal sehr schnell ins Gegenteil umschwenken. Ich habe bei dem, was ich bisher an Videos gesehen haben recht viele junge Menschen gesehen - glaube kaum, dass die vor begeisterung sprühen. (Immer vorrausgesetzt, sie haben wenigstens etwas Hirn im Schädel.)



Eckism schrieb:


> An den Grenzen und Flughäfen alle einsacken...einfacher gehts für Putin doch nicht, wenn alles ziemlich Gebündelt in wenige Richtungen geht.


Grenzlänge: 22408 km. Bitte einmal komplett dicht halten.


----------



## Eckism (21. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Grenzlänge: 22408 km. Bitte einmal komplett dicht halten.


Ich meine damit eher die Faulenzerrouten nach Finnland usw...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2022)

Irgendwie scheine ich den Kreml viel zu gut zu verstehen, so oft wie ich in letzter Zeit mit meinen Äußerungen richtig lag.


----------



## Mahoy (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Situation.
> "Somit stellte der Internationale Gerichtshof fest, dass die Frage nach der Vereinbarkeit der Unabhängigkeitserklärung mit dem internationalen Recht mit Ja zu beantworten ist"
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere aus deiner Quelle:
"Befürworter Kosovos fühlen sich bestätigt *und sehen darin eine Chance für weitere sezessionswillige Regionen*. *Doch das Rechtsgutachten des IGH selbst spricht eine andere (juristische) Sprache.*"
An dieser Stelle hättest du aufmerksam werden müssen, trotz deiner pathologischen Angewohnheit, deine eigenen Quellen nicht zu lesen bzw. nicht zu verstehen.

"Der IGH schickt seinem Spruch voraus, dass er sich bei der Beantwortung der Frage an rein rechtliche Maßstäbe hält, und keine Rücksicht auf den politischen Hintergrund oder die dahinterstehenden Motive nimmt. Er betont, dass er sich streng an die (sehr eng und genau) formulierte Fragestellung hält. Diese beinhalte lediglich die Anfrage ob die Unabhängigkeitserklärung Kosovos internationales Recht verletze. Dies betreffe jedoch in keinster Weise die Fragen nach der Staatlichkeit Kosovos, die Wirkung der Anerkennung durch andere Staaten *oder ob es überhaupt möglich sei aus dem internationalen Recht einen Anspruch auf Sezession abzuleiten.*"
[...]
In weiterer Folge prüfte der IGH die eigentliche Anfrage der Generalversammlung, nämlich ob die Autoren der Unabhängigkeitserklärung die Resolution 1244 oder die aufgrund dieser getroffenen Maßnahmen verletze. Er betonte, dass die finale Klärung des Status Kosovos nicht in den Anwendungsbereich der Resolution fiele , und somit die Unabhängigkeitserklärung und die Resolution nicht auf demselben Level wirkten.
[...]
Somit stellte der Internationale Gerichtshof fest, dass die Frage nach der Vereinbarkeit der Unabhängigkeitserklärung mit dem internationalen Recht mit Ja zu beantworten ist."

Sprich, die Erklärung stellt keinen Verstoß gegen Sicherheitsratsresolution 1244 dar. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass die Durchführung und jede dafür ergriffene Maßnahme vom Völkerrecht gedeckt ist.

Das steht genau so in deiner Quelle. Kannst du selbst nachlesen. Jedenfalls theoretisch.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was du verlangst, ist eine ethnische Säuberung.


Ich denke, du solltest - unter anderem - noch einmal nachschauen, was eine ethnische Säuberung ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Albanien ist ein existierendes Land.  Warum also nicht die Kosovaren nach Albanien ausreisen lassen?


Und damit bist du, wenn auch versehentlich, tatsächlich bei einer Frage der Ethnie gelandet.  Denn Kosovo-Albaner sind eben ethnische Albaner, haben jedoch weder Pässe von Albanien enthalten, noch den Wunsch geäußert, die Sezession lediglich als Zwischenschritt für eine Übernahme des Kosovo durch Albanien zu nehmen. Sie _wollen_ originär ein eigenes staatliches Gebilde sein.

Über den Umstand, dass sie im Gegensatz zu russischstämmigen Ukrainern tatsächlich verfolgt und systematisch ermordet wurden, woraus sich ein berechtigter Schutzbedarf durch Eigenstaatlichkeit ergibt, müsste man somit eigentlich gar nicht reden - obwohl es selbstverständlich ein wichtiges Argument ist. Sie _müssen_ zum Selbstschutz ein eigenes staatliches Gebilde sein.

Ebenfalls wäre anzuführen, das Kosovo-Albaner weder von Albanien in Serbien angesiedelt wurden, um dort eine "Albanisierung" voranzutreiben, noch von Albanien zur Sezession aufgestachelt oder von albanischen Streitkräften militärisch unterstützt wurden. Kurz gesagt, Albanien ist aus der Gleichung komplett raus.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu Russland in den ukrainischen Separatistengebieten.

Kurz: Das Völkerrecht ist eine Kiste, in der neben Äpfel und Birnen noch andere Obst enthalten ist.
Du versagst  bedauerlicherweise bereits beim Öffnen der Kiste, bevor du überhaupt am Obst scheitern kannst.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich meine damit eher die Faulenzerrouten nach Finnland usw...


☑️ 
 dass sie es nicht machen, könnte uns also was sagen? Ist es egal, wie viele jetzt abhauen, haben sie keine Kräfte? Ging es wieder mal zu schnell? --> "There is no panic."?
und glaube mir... wenn man weiss das es an den "Faulenzerrouten" kein durchkommen mehr gibt, suchen sie sich umgehendst wege über die grüne Grenze.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich den Kreml viel zu gut zu verstehen, so oft wie ich in letzter Zeit mit meinen Äußerungen richtig lag.


Naja, das es bei einer (General) Mobilmachung auch zu Protesten kommen könnte, wurde hier schon vor einen halben Jahr vermutet. Damit bist du nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Auch Armenien zeigt sich sichtig begeistert.
> mich dünkt, dies kümmt vom wind, den sie gesät.
> 
> 
> ...


Bin mal so frei und poste die Übersetzung des Tweets. 



> „Putin - x ** siehe! Lawrow ist eine Schla.mpe! Solche Parolen trafen in Jerewan auf die Ankunft des Leiters des russischen Außenministeriums. Die Demonstranten hatten auch ukrainische Flaggen.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz: Das Völkerrecht ist eine Kiste, in der neben Äpfel und Birnen noch andere Obst enthalten ist.
> Du versagst bedauerlicherweise bereits beim Öffnen der Kiste, bevor du überhaupt am Obst scheitern kannst.


Könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, das Kosovo von UNMIK verwaltet wurde und das Parlament von sich aus über die Unabbhängigkeit entschied, ohne ein Referendum.
Wo ist das demokratisch?


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, das Kosovo von UNMIK verwaltet wurde und das Parlament von sich aus über die Unabbhängigkeit entschied, ohne ein Referendum.
> Wo ist das demokratisch?


Repräsentative Demokratie ?
Ein Parlament ist demokratisch gewählt!
Wer hat den Anschluss der DDR an die BRD nach Artikel 23 bestimmt? Richtig das gewählte Parlament (Volkskammer) der DDR!
Vielleicht mal ein Blick in das deutsche GG werfen, aber als nächstes behauptest du noch als DDR sozialisierter Bürger und offensichtlicher Anhänger des Systems DDR, Deutschland ist weder demokratisch noch ein Rechtsstaat!


----------



## Tekkla (21. September 2022)

Ihr verzettelt euch wieder. Dagegen habe ich eine grandios gute Zusammenfassung zum Krieg gefunden. 









						Der Kollaps der unbesiegbaren, ruhmreichen vaterländischen Armee
					

Noch vor einer Woche hielt man den Krieg in der Ukraine für ein blutiges Patt. Bis ein Gegenangriff alles änderte.




					www.republik.ch


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

aaaalter....





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572640211443515392

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

@Tekkla
danke, wird nach dem lesen direkt breitgetreten!

auch krass. Seit gestern wurden allein in Moskau angeblich bereits 1.136 Zivilisten bei anti-mobilisierungs-protesten festgenommen.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572662391602827265

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ihr verzettelt euch wieder. Dagegen habe ich eine grandios gute Zusammenfassung zum Krieg gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also der Artikel und der gepostete von compisucher aus der NZZ sind beide, um es diplomatisch auszudrücken, vernichtend. Und das aus der neutralen Schweiz. 
Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, beide Artikel sind in ihrer Sprache und Tiefgang zienlich einmalig was ich in letzter Zeit gelesen habe!


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> NZZ


Die Ente mit dem gefangenen General ist aber zum Beispiel drin...

Trifft die Punkte, aber die Details naja NZZ halt.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

um auch mal wieder etwas die Ukraine betreffendes beizutragen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572675276399575045

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572675476983873536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow! Und das ausgerechnet heute.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2022)

Man möge mir das etwas "Offtopic" an der Stelle einmal nachsehen.
Ich war gerade dabei etwas Musik von Laibach zu hören der Song "Now You Will Pay", der gerade lief, verdammt, ich finde der trifft die Situation in der Ukraine doch ziemlich gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKEH2x9o0ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

So viel ich weiß, wurden ein paar Mariupol Verteidiger gegen die Gefangenen aus der Kharkiv Offensive getauscht. Ebenfalls hat wohl Saudi-Arabien eine Freilassung der zum Tode verurteilten erwirkt. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572676745391919104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (21. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man möge mir das etwas "Offtopic" an der Stelle einmal nachsehen.
> Ich war gerade dabei etwas Musik von Laibach zu hören der Song "Now You Will Pay", der gerade lief, verdammt, ich finde der trifft die Situation in der Ukraine doch ziemlich gut:
> 
> 
> ...


oh Laibach!!! Hab direkt die silberlinge rausgekramt und fürs we zum cd-player gelegt. beides lange nicht gehabt. danke.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

Varwick und Hofreiter prallen voll aufeinander, Freunde werden die nicht mehr, aber Hofreiter spricht absoluten Klartext! Varwick hält Hofreiter Unverschämtheit vor.
Klar ist aber, das Varwick hierTschetans Position vetritt, und Putler und Rusland alle besetzten Gebiete der Ukraine schenken will, damit es "Frieden" gibt, notfalls will er die Ukraine dazu nötigen. Schon hart was sich Leute so trauen im Fernsehen zu vertreten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vWXnketJgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber Hofreiter spricht absoluten Klartext!


Und man kann ihn auch ohne militärischen Haarschnitt ernst nehmen.
Sorry ärgere mich grad wieder über Söder.


----------



## Tschetan (21. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hat den Anschluss der DDR an die BRD nach Artikel 23 bestimmt?



Meinst  du ich fand das gut ?
Das hätte als Volksabstimmung umgesetzt werden sollen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon hart was sich Leute so trauen im Fernsehen zu vetreten



Realismus ist manchmal hart.
Gerade wo ja der Tony als Diplom Biologe ein Experte für militärische Angelegenheiten ist.

Klasse was er zum Gepard erzählt...


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Realismus ist manchmal hart.


Angst und Überschätzung eines Buffers ist ein denkbarer schlechterer Ratgeber, wenn es um unsere und die europäische Sicherheit geht.  


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade wo ja der Tony als Diplom Biologe ein Experte für militärische Angelegenheiten ist.


Als wenn du als Chefpropagandist Russlands und Putins hier im Forum, irgendeine glaubwürdige Expertise hast.
Das haben wir ja die letzten 7 Monate gesehen, wie sehr deine Analysen und Prophezeiungen katastrophal an der Realität gescheitert sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du ich fand das gut ?
> Das hätte als Volksabstimmung umgesetzt werden sollen.


Es gibt ja halt verschiedene Formen der Demokratie, was du mit Behauptungen bestritten hast, ein Repräsentatives System sieht halt keine direkte Demokratie vor, wie schlecht direkte Demokratie funktionieren kann, erfahren gerade die Briten äußerst schmerzhaft!
Und eine freie Parlamentswahl legitemiert, halt die gleichen Dinge, wie direkte Demokratie, das ganze ist eh von Leuten wie dir, eine reine Scheindebatte.


----------



## Optiki (21. September 2022)

Der Gefangenenaustausch scheint doch was Größeres zu sein, die haben sogar Anführer aus Mariupol ausgetauscht.

Russland tauscht laut deren Aussagen extreme Nazis frei und lässt verurteilte ausländische Söldner frei, was passiert hier.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1572698244437708802

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn du als Chefpropagandist Russlands und Putins hier im Forum, irgendeine glaubwürdige Expertise hast.


Ich sitze auch nicht in einer Talkshow, habe aber im Gegensatz zu dir gelernt wie man sich ohne Beleidigungen in einer Diskussion verhält.

Um mal den Don zu geben.

"Du Lügst, wenn du mich als "Chefpropagandist Russlands und Putins" bezeichnest!!!"
Hast du dafür irgendwo eine Quelle'?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja halt verschiedene Formen der Demokratie, was du mit Behauptungen bestritten hast,


Das denke ich nicht, das ich so etwas behauptet habe. Klar gibt es mehrere, aber bist du nicht der Vertreter der "westlichen Werteordnung" der unseren Gesellschaftsentwurf als Blaupause sieht, der sich alle zu unterwerfen 
haben ?

Akzeptiere einfach andere Meinungen und Ansichten und so weit entfernt von der Realität bin ich mit meinen Kommentaren nicht.
Wenn ich natürlich alles haarklein vorausgesagt hätte, würde ich mich als Wahrsager betätigen.
Klar hatte ich nicht gedacht das die Russen in so einer kleinen Form diese Operation durchführen, aber auch nicht das der Westen so selbstmörderisch in dieses Abenteuer einsteigt. 
All In.
Mal sehen wer besser pokert.

Ich denke das es länger dauert die ganzen Panzer, Haubitzen und wer weiß was noch zu ersetzten .
Wer weiß wer sich am Ende mehr verausgabt hat.

Wenn das Referendum durch ist, gehören zu Russland 100 000 Quadratkilometer und 5 Millionen Menschen mehr und der Krieg ist nicht vorbei.

Neben der Teilmobilisierung, hat Kadyrow zu einer Selbstmobilisierung aufgerufen. 1000 Mann pro Oblast, wären 85000, dazu noch Sträflinge, wobei nicht jeder genommen wird, wahrscheinlich 30ooo.

Durch die Teilmobilisierung sollen 300 000 Soldaten mit Erfahrung vom Syrienkrieg, bis zu Tschetschenien einberufen werden. Auch viele höhere Dienstgrade. 
Sind rund 1Prozent des Mobilisierungspotentials
Bedeutet das in vielleicht 3 Monaten, rund 600 000 Soldaten in der Ukraine zur Verfügung stehen und das sind keine frischen Grundwehrdienstler.

Wie wird die ukrainische Arme  gegen diese gut ausgebildeten und sicher gut ausgerüstete Armee antreten, die gleichzeitig den Rest der russischen Armee zur Unterstützung an ihrer Seite haben ?
Dazu ist die Rüstungsindustrie schon einige Zeit im Kriegsmodus. Klar, Waschmaschinenchips, aber die reichen, sind billig und auf dem Markt  gut erhältlich.

Nee, es wird in Richtung des von Herrn Varwick gesagte gehen, nur das noch mehr verloren geht.

Tippe aber das es in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal heftig im Süden wird. Könnte die Letzte Chance der Ukrainer sein, wobei das fast alle verneinen, denen ich so zuschaue. Mal sehen.
Klüger wäre es zu warten und keine Reserven zu verbraten. Meinen sie auch.


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der Gefangenenaustausch scheint doch was Größeres zu sein, die haben sogar Anführer aus Mariupol ausgetauscht.
> 
> Russland tauscht laut deren Aussagen extreme Nazis frei und lässt verurteilte ausländische Söldner frei, was passiert hier.


Der naheliegenste Grund ist, das Russland unter *allen* *Umständen* noch vorhandene militärische Expertise braucht/ zurück haben will, weil sie darauf angewiesen sind. Wer soll die "300000" ausbilden oder kommandieren, hier liegt das größte Problem der Russen, insoweit sind sie wohl zu weitreichenden Zugeständnissen bereit gewesen und es erhärtet die Aussagen der Ukrainer, bei Charkiw einmal viele Gefangene gemacht zu haben und wahrscheinlich auch eine Menge Offiziere und Berufssoldaten, was für die Anwesenheit von Teilen der 1. Gardepanzerarmee spricht.
M.A. nach war die Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw und ihre Ergebnisse für Russland und die Russische Föderation weit katastrophaler, als wir das so denken und Lichtjahre katastrophaler als es Tschetan uns weiszumachen versuchte.
Jedenfalls sind solche realen Handlungen der Russen ein deutliches Indiz dafür.
Nichts läuft nach Plan.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Russland tauscht laut deren Aussagen extreme Nazis frei und lässt verurteilte ausländische Söldner frei, was passiert hier.


Finde ich gut. Manche wussten scheinbar nicht was sie taten. 
Interessant sind nur Redis und Kalyna, die übrigens im Lager saßen, was bombardiert wurde.
Könnte sein das sie noch Rechnungen offen haben. 
Glücklich sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus.


Don-71 schrieb:


> einmal viele Gefangene gemacht zu haben und wahrscheinlich auch eine Menge Offiziere und Berufssoldaten


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das da Zivilisten mit ausgetauscht wurden.
So wurde von 90 Lehrern berichtet, die aus Russland von einer Schulung in die Gebiete zurückgekehrt sind und schwerste Strafen erwarten mussten. Das trifft auf eine ganze Anzahl an Menschen im Gebiet zu.
60000 wurden dort lt  russischen Medien evakuiert.

Verhandelt wurde schon länger, aber das es über die Saudis lief....
Sicher auf der anderen Seite mit Kadyrow

Gefangene haben die Russen ja genug.


----------



## JePe (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)Operation(...)



Operation? Ist jemand krank? Oder meinst Du Ruzzlands voelkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg, den zu billigen strafbar sein kann?

Zum Rest Deiner nachgeplapperten TASS-Meldung eruebrigt sich irgendwie jeder Kommentar.


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

der Tausch ist 55 Russen plus Medvedchuk gegen 215 Ukrainer, die 5 Kommandeure sitzen aber bis zum Ende des Krieges in der Türkei fest 

das wird richtig brennen bei den russischen Nationalisten


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wie schlecht direkte Demokratie funktionieren kann, erfahren gerade die Briten äußerst schmerzhaft!


Naja der Brexit war keine direkte Demokratie sondern eine rechtlich nicht bindende Volksbefragung.
Das Parlament hätte repräsentativ anders entscheiden können.


Optiki schrieb:


> Russland tauscht laut deren Aussagen extreme Nazis frei und lässt verurteilte ausländische Söldner frei, was passiert hier.


Ja keine Ahnung warum die so wertvoll sein sollen.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach war die Gegenoffensive bei Charkiw und ihre Ergebnisse für Russland und die Russische Föderation weit katastrophaler, als wir das so denken und Lichtjahre katastrophaler als es @Tschetan uns weiszumachen versuchte.


Eigentlich mag ich dich ja Don, trotz unterschiedlicher Ansichten. Versuche mal nicht so auf dem "Kriegspfad" zu sein. 

Die Ergebnisse sind für die Ukrainer Katastrophal gewesen.
Warum teile ich diese Ansicht?

Zuerst scheint dieser Rückzug, bis auf Ausnahmen sehr organisiert und schnell verlaufen zu sein. Wahrscheinlich war er schon vorbereitet und im Gange. Sonst hätten sie zB nicht so schnell eine kompetente Verteidigung aufbauen können, an denen sich die Ukrainer scheinbar stark abarbeiten, wieder unter Verlusten.
Auf jeden Fall wird berichtet, das die Ukrainer in vorbereitete Schussfelder fuhren, wo sie unter massives Artifeuer  kamen. 
Dazu waren Hubschrauber, Drohnen und Erdkampfflugzeuge in "Schwärmen" unterwegs und das auch in der Nacht. Auch verteidigten sich einige Einheiten ziemlich kompetent.
Warum nimmst du also an das es anders ist, wo es auch keine Aufnahmen von Massen an toten Soldaten und Gefangenen Russen gibt? Selbst diese ganzen erbeuteten Geräte, scheinen mir nicht unbedingt  alle authentisch zu sein.

Der erste massive Einsatz von Geran-2 fand dort statt.

Weiter sollte man zu dem Rückzug die gesamte Lage sehen. Im Süden bei Zaporoshne sammelt sich schon seit einiger Zeit einiges an ukrainischen Truppen an.
Cherson als plausibles Ablenkungsmanöver, wie auch Charkiv finde ich nicht abwegig. 
Binden der russischen Truppen, fernhalten vom Süden und Angriff in Richtung Mariupol, um den Süden zu spalten und den Nachschub abzuschneiden. 
Von Mariupol kannst du die Krimbrücke mit Himars zerstören und die Krim, bis Cherson abschneiden.
Kein schlechter Plan, den scheinbar die Russen entdeckt haben.

Deshalb soll auch das mythische 3.Korps in der Gegend warten und die Russen bauen Gräben, Gräben, Gräben und wollen vielleicht die Ukrainer mit dem Referendum locken...
Bis jetzt saßen die Ukrainer immer in Bunkern, Gräben, Städten und jetzt sieht man sie.
Es wird sich zeigen wer wem eine Falle gestellt hat, auf jeden Fall wäre es als Spiel spannend, so... naja.


Optiki schrieb:


> der Tausch ist 55 Russen plus Medvedchuk gegen 215 Ukrainer, die 5 Kommandeure sitzen aber bis zum Ende des Krieges in der Türkei fest
> 
> das wird richtig brennen bei den russischen Nationalisten


Nicht nur bei denen. Auch die Bevölkerung hat keine Sympathie für Asow. Wahrscheinlich sind aber alle Froh.
Wobei Medvedchuk nur ein ukrainischer Oligarch und Oppositionsführer war.

Würde es gut finden wenn der Kleine Marokkaner und Aslin dabei sind. Mit diesen Todesstrafen sollten sie weglassen, aber das passiert ja nicht mehr wenn sie zu Russland gehören sollten...


JePe schrieb:


> Operation? Ist jemand krank? Oder meinst Du Ruzzlands voelkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg, den zu billigen strafbar sein kann?
> 
> Zum Rest Deiner nachgeplapperten TASS-Meldung eruebrigt sich irgendwie jeder Kommentar.


da ist kein bisschen von TASS mein Lieber JePe, aber mit deinem ständigen Emotionalisieren, trägst  du wenig zu einer Diskussion bei und du kannst ja gerne deinen eigenen Standpunkt erklären, darlegen ?
So richtig schlüssig.


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei denen. Auch die Bevölkerung hat keine Sympathie für Asow. Wahrscheinlich sind aber alle Froh.


Was für ein Satz, troll nicht rum. Ich weiß schon, warum ich mir gestern nicht eine deiner Nachrichten durchgelesen habe.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wobei Medvedchuk nur ein ukrainischer Oligarch und Oppositionsführer war.


Er ist gut mit Putin und wird vlt noch paar Informationen haben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Würde es gut finden wenn der Kleine Marokkaner und Aslin dabei sind. Mit diesen Todesstrafen sollten sie weglassen, aber das passiert ja nicht mehr wenn sie zu Russland gehören sollten...


Du meinst den marokkanischen Studenten, der das Land verteidigt hat, wo er studiert und dann von Hohlbirnen ohne Grundlage zum Tode verurteilt wurde? Die Beiden sind bei dem Saudi Deal dabei, genau wie der Brite aus der Strg F Doku und die 2 Amerikaner.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja keine Ahnung warum die so wertvoll sein sollen.


Medvedchuk ist  der Oppositionsführer der Rada. Ich denke das er eine gewisse Bedeutung hat und es vermittelt den Saudis und Türken wieder Ruf und Anerkennung, zB in Marokko.
Und die beiden Kommandeure die im bombardierten Gefängnis waren ? Volnya war danach ziemlich bewegt.
Ich denke sie wissen schon wer das organisiert hat.
Nur so, wenn die Russen dort alle Zeugen vernichten wollten, von Gräultaten, warum lassen sie diese Leute gehen?
Damit sie  das alles in der Welt herausposaunen ?

Was auch noch interessant ist, das die Asovs am Ende in Mariupol forderten in die Türkei ausreisen zu können.
Dazu waren sie mächtig sauer und enttäuscht, nicht von Truppen unterstützt und rausgehauen worden zu sein und fühlten sich als Opfer.
Wollen sie von sich aus in der Türkei bleiben?


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Medvedchuk ist der Oppositionsführer der Rada. Ich denke das er eine gewisse Bedeutung


Welche Bedeutung soll er denn noch haben? Eigentum und Vermögen in der Ukraine und im Westen weg. Aufgrund seiner Straftaten dürften auch die bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte erstmal für eine ganze Zeit verwirkt sein. Der wird nach Russland abgeschoben, damit er sich dort einen Keks freuen kann, endlich daheim im Zarenreich zu sein und die für ihn aufkommen müssen.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der ist seit April 2022 in der Ukraine inhaftiert.



Ja, als Oppositionsführer. Seine Partei wurde verboten, weil sie " prorussisch" ist.
Insgesamt waren es wohl 10 Parteien insgesamt.
Wozu benötigt man schon andere Parteien in Kriegszeiten.


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> NZZ [...] Und das aus der neutralen Schweiz.


Die NZZ ist schon seit 'ner gefühlten Ewigkeit extrem Russland kritisch am Berichten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wollen sie von sich aus in der Türkei bleiben?


Nope. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das Teil des Deals. Keine Rückkehr in die Heimat, solange der Krieg läuft. Ist natürlich fraglich, ob das auch so bestand hat.

Und der Herr  Medwedtschuk konnte mal so gar nichts mehr bewegen. Du solltest außerdem aufhören von prorussisch zu reden. Verwende lieber pro Putins Russland. Das wäre ehrlicher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zuerst scheint dieser Rückzug, bis auf Ausnahmen sehr organisiert und schnell verlaufen zu sein. Wahrscheinlich war er schon vorbereitet und im Gange. Sonst hätten sie zB nicht so schnell eine kompetente Verteidigung aufbauen können, an denen sich die Ukrainer scheinbar stark abarbeiten, wieder unter Verlusten.


Und weil die Russen so ein lieber netter Aggressor sind, hatten sie auch schon vorher geplant bei ihrem ach so organisierten Rückzug Unmengen an Material zurückzulassen.

Meine Güte, wie Du Dir immer wieder - mittlerweile sogar trotz Russlands Niederlagen - einfach weiter alles zurechtbiegst, dass es in Dein "Putin, ich knie' gerne vor Dir und küss Dir die Füße"-Weltbild passt. Unfassbar.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

> Die westlichen Reaktionen auf seine Teilmobilmachung können Putin nicht überrascht haben. Schmerzhaft dürfte für ihn aber die rhetorische Absetzbewegung aus Peking sein. Dass der Sprecher des chinesischen Außenministeriums nicht nur einen Waffenstillstand fordert, sondern auch eine schnelle Lösung, die den „legitimen Sicherheitsbedenken aller Parteien“ Rechnung trage, zeigt, dass China die Geduld mit Putin verliert.
> 
> Schon bei seinem jüngsten Treffen mit Xi Jinping ließen sich die Differenzen nicht mehr übertünchen, die sich wegen des immer längeren und folgenreicheren Kriegs in der russisch-chinesischen Allianz auftun. Auch der indische Ministerpräsident lässt Putin inzwischen öffentlich wissen, dass er den Krieg für einen Fehler hält.
> 
> ...


Quelle: China verliert die Geduld

Das hat Putin sich bestimmt anders vorgestellt.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

Yo, weil die Zwangseingezogenen bestimmt extrem gute Soldaten abgeben....
Wie bescheuert werden die denn noch?

aus nTV:
+++ 08:16 Russland beruft offenbar Demonstranten direkt nach Festnahme ein +++​Die Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung löst in Russland Proteste aus, in Moskau fordern Demonstrierende lautstark ein Ende des Krieges. Die Polizei geht mit aller Härte gegen sie vor - laut Bürgerrechtlern werden Festgenommenen noch auf der Polizeiwache die Einberufungspapiere ausgehändigt:


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

Das ist halt Putins Russland...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, weil die Zwangseingezogenen bestimmt extrem gute Soldaten abgeben....
> Wie bescheuert werden die denn noch?
> 
> aus nTV:
> +++ 08:16 Russland beruft offenbar Demonstranten direkt nach Festnahme ein +++​Die Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung löst in Russland Proteste aus, in Moskau fordern Demonstrierende lautstark ein Ende des Krieges. Die Polizei geht mit aller Härte gegen sie vor - laut Bürgerrechtlern werden Festgenommenen noch auf der Polizeiwache die Einberufungspapiere ausgehändigt:


Im Grunde ist das eine so zynische Maßnahme von ihm die eigene Bevölkerung noch immenser gegen sich aufzubringen.
Entweder ein großer Teil dieser "Soldaten" wird an der Front sterben oder die begeben sich freiwillig in Kriegsgefangenschaft. Da werden sich die Angehörigen in Russland sicher sehr freuen...


Er muss doch langsam mal schnallen, dass sich die Ukrainer nicht gefreut haben "befreit" zu werden und dass seine Bevölkerung ebenso wenig den Kopf für ihn hinhalten will.


----------



## behemoth85 (22. September 2022)

Naja, nachdem Russland den Krieg verloren hat will man nun die geraubten Gebiete der Ostukraine um jeden Preis halten. Inwiefern schlecht ausgebildette Männer ohne realen Kampfwert fähig sind ihre Stellungen zu halten bleibt abzuwarten, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Freitod und Knast wärs keine schwere Entscheidung lol


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, weil die Zwangseingezogenen bestimmt extrem gute Soldaten abgeben....


Brauchen sie ja nicht. Sie sind weg von der Straße und wenn sie an der Front nicht spuren werden sie erschossen (offiziell: heldenhaft gefallen natürlich). Problem gelöst.

Sind diktatorische Staaten nicht was feines? Die haben immer so einfache Lösungen.


----------



## Kindercola (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, weil die Zwangseingezogenen bestimmt extrem gute Soldaten abgeben....
> Wie bescheuert werden die denn noch?
> 
> aus nTV:
> +++ 08:16 Russland beruft offenbar Demonstranten direkt nach Festnahme ein +++​Die Ankündigung der Teilmobilmachung löst in Russland Proteste aus, in Moskau fordern Demonstrierende lautstark ein Ende des Krieges. Die Polizei geht mit aller Härte gegen sie vor - laut Bürgerrechtlern werden Festgenommenen noch auf der Polizeiwache die Einberufungspapiere ausgehändigt:


Erinnert so bisschen an die Strafbataillon/Bewährungsbataillon im 2WK... alles arme Schweine die sinnlos geopfert werden für nichts und wieder nichts

@Incredible Alk war dann doch schneller x) hatte noch nicht nach ganz unten gescrollt


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Brauchen sie ja nicht. Sie sind weg von der Straße und wenn sie an der Front nicht spuren werden sie erschossen (offiziell: heldenhaft gefallen natürlich). Problem gelöst.


Bei scharfen Waffen, die wohl an der Front "beide Seiten" in der Hand haben, gewagte Sache.
Es wären nicht die ersten Offiziere und wohl auch nicht die letzten, die durch eigene Männer erschossen werden, analog galt und gilt das auch für "Kettenhunde" oder "Kommissare", insoweit bin ich da eher bei compisucher.
So etwas an die Front zu holen, wenn sie denn da hinkommen, ist für eine Armee in mehrerer Hinsicht gefährlich, da dann einmal bewaffnet und sie können auf ihre Kameraden wehrzersetzend wirken, sprich Einheiten könnten sich schneller ergeben oder ins Laufen kommen, als zu kämpfen.
Es hat sich doch in den letzten 7 Monaten eklatant gezeigt, dass die Russische Armee durch ihren masiven Mangel an Unteroffizieren und teilweise Offizieren, noch nicht mal ihre "normalen" Soldaten im Griff hat.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei scharfen Waffen, die wohl an der Front "beide Seiten" in der Hand haben, gewagte Sache.


Richtig, bei sowas braucht man eine durchideologisierte Truppe die sowas durchsetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2022)

Oder die aus den Protestbewegungen rekrutierten haben zufällig nur Platzpatronen in ihren Magazinen.

Irgendwie traue ich den Russen mittlerweile praktisch alles zu.


----------



## Mahoy (22. September 2022)

So, Nordkorea möchte nun doch keine Munition an Russland liefern.
Beziehungsweise darf das nicht mehr, weil China das nicht möchte.

Und China möchte das nicht, weil der ganze Konflikt  und die dadurch entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Spannungen auf Chinas wichtigsten Absatzmärkten gar nicht gut für die Volksrepublik sind.
Da scheint man sich dann doch durchgerungen zu haben, trotz der Spannungen mit dem Westen lieber Russland zum Trocknen rauszuhängen - wenn das nicht schon die ganze Zeit der präferierte Ausgang war.

Aus chinesischer Perspektive wäre das absolut logisch: Ein geschlagenes Russland ist kein Mitbewerber in der Nachbarschaft mehr und muss zum Überleben preiswert Rohstoffe exportieren, was sowohl der chinesischen Produktion als auch deren westlichen Absatzmärkten zugute kommt - denn nur wenn bei uns die Wirtschaft brummt, ist genug Geld in den Taschen und Kassen, um von China zu kaufen und dort auch produzieren zu lassen.


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus chinesischer Perspektive wäre das absolut logisch: Ein geschlagenes Russland ist kein Mitbewerber in der Nachbarschaft mehr und muss zum Überleben preiswert Rohstoffe exportieren, was sowohl der chinesischen Produktion als auch deren westlichen Absatzmärkten zugute kommt - denn nur wenn bei uns die Wirtschaft brummt, ist genug Geld in den Taschen und Kassen, um von China zu kaufen und dort auch produzieren zu lassen.


Mein Reden! China braucht uns, um  den eigenen Lebensstandard zu halten und somit Unruhen im eigenen Land zu verhindern, aber nicht Russland. Russland braucht aber China, weil man sonst nicht genug Kohle hat, um dem Volk trotz Krieg und Sanktionen den Wohlstand zu erhalten. Die Putin-Russen sind wirtschaftlich momentan so was von am Arsch. Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht.


----------



## compisucher (22. September 2022)

Auch interessant, für welche Personen sich bei einem Gefangenenaustausch Putin einsetzt und für wen nicht.
Fakt ist, der normale Soldat ist im Sch....egal^^









						Ein Putin-Freund für über 100 "Neonazis"
					

Russland lässt 215 Kriegsgefangene frei, die Ukraine schickt 55 russische Soldaten zurück nach Russland - und einen ukrainischen Oligarchen. "Wie soll man das irgendwem erklären?", fragt ein russischer Kriegskorrespondent.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Bei den ganzen Storys und Bilder zum Thema Mobilisierung die aktuell aus Russland kommen, weiß man gar nicht mehr was man wirklich glauben soll, bei Russland ist halt einfach alles denkbar. 

Unabhängig von dem militärischen Erfolg der Mobilisierung, hab ich auch Angst um die zivile Bevölkerung, wenn es jetzt ein Flut an unzufriedenen Männern in diese Gebiete spült.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Auch interessant, für welche Personen sich bei einem Gefangenenaustausch Putin einsetzt und für wen nicht.
> Fakt ist, der normale Soldat ist im Sch....egal^^
> 
> 
> ...



Ist halt wie immer, manche sind halt gleicher als andere, besonders dann wenn sie zur Putin-Clique gehören.

Siehe dazu auch nachfolgenden Artikel, über einen vorgetäuschten Anruf an den Sohn von Kremlsprecher Peskow, wo man sich aus dem Team um Nawalny als Moskauer Wehrkreisstelle ausgegeben hat und Peskows 32 Jahre alten Sohn die Einberufung, per Telefon, mitteilen wollte.

Seine Antwort darauf, dass er am nächsten Tag um 10.00 Uhr zur Einberufung in der Wehrkreisstelle erscheinen solle war, dass er nicht zur Einberufung erscheinen werde und die Anglegenheit über eine "andere Ebene" klären lassen wird und nur dann in die Ukraine gehen würde, wenn Putin ihm das höchstpersönlich befehlen täte.

Darauf kam als Antwort von den Anrufern, dass Putin ja nicht Jederman, der 300.000 Einberufenen, persönlich den Befehl erteilen könne.

Peskows Sohn antwortete darauf dann nur, dass er nicht "jedereman" sei und deshalb eben nicht vor habe morgen zur Einberufung zu erscheinen.









						Gefälschte Einberufung: Nawalny-Team legt Sohn von Kremlsprecher rein
					

Mit einem fingierten Telefonat ist der Sohn von Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow nach Angaben des Teams um den inhaftierten Oppositionellen Alexej Nawalny als Drückeberger entlarvt worden.




					web.de


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Und weil die Russen so ein lieber netter Aggressor sind, hatten sie auch schon vorher geplant bei ihrem ach so organisierten Rückzug Unmengen an Material zurückzulassen.



Ich warte ja immer noch auf die " Massen " an Technik, also nicht irgendwelche zusammengestellte Bildchen.
Das sie etwas erbeutet haben ist sicher, aber nicht der Umfang. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat Putin sich bestimmt anders vorgestellt.



Kommt auf den Bias an. 
Ich sehe nur das China in Bezug auf Taiwan und anderen Zielen, einen Starken Verbündeten benötigt. 
Nehmen wir mal an die Russen brechen zusammen, Nationalist Navalny würde Präsident und Nato Ttuppen stehen im Norden an der chinesischen Grenze.
Wollen das China und die DVRK ?
Ich würde mir mehr Logik und weniger Meinungen wünschen.
Übrigens vertiefen sie ja gerade ihre militärische Zusammenarbeit. ZB gemeinsame Manöver.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, weil die Zwangseingezogenen bestimmt extrem gute Soldaten abgeben....
> Wie bescheuert werden die denn noch?



Welche denn?
Die jetzt eingezogen werden,  sind erfahrene und ausgebildete Soldaten. 
Das ist ähnlich wie in den USA, wo in Kriegsfällen die Leute von der Nationalgarde eingezogen werden.
So sollen ehemalige Kontraktsoldaten aus dem Syrien, Tschetschenien, oder Georgienkrieg einberufen werden.
Dazu Offiziere bis 55 .
Die im Moment demonstrieren, werden überhaupt nicht angesprochen, genau auch nicht Wehrpflichtige.
Ausgenommen sind auch studierende und und und...




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem Russland den Krieg verloren hat will man nun die geraubten Gebiete der Ostukraine um jeden Preis halten. Inwiefern schlecht ausgebildette Männer ohne realen Kampfwert fähig sind ihre Stellungen zu halten bleibt abzuwarten, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Freitod und Knast wärs keine schwere Entscheidung lol



Nach dem Anschluß (?), übernimmt die russische Armee das Kommando über die ganzen Milizien, womit ein einheitliches Gefüge entsteht. Vieles läuft im Moment parallel. 
Redet euch nicht ein das der Drops gelutscht ist.
Durch den Anschluß fallen bei Russland scheinbar viele rechtliche Hürden in ihrer Kriegsführung weg.
So dürfen sie zB Entscheidungszentren angreifen.
Die Kriegsführung wird eskalieren und härter werden,



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Irgendwie traue ich den Russen mittlerweile praktisch alles zu.



Wird ja auch ne Menge erzählt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> So, Nordkorea möchte nun doch keine Munition an Russland liefern.
> Beziehungsweise darf das nicht mehr, weil China das nicht möchte.



Wo hast du her das sie liefern wollten und wo kommt die Info her, das sie nicht dürfen?


Es wird so eine Menge erzählt und am Ende kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.
Man sollte nie seinen Gegner unterschätzen.


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

Das wollte ich auch grad posten. Es ist so entlarvend und zum Kotzen.


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die " Massen " an Technik, also nicht irgendwelche zusammengestellte Bildchen.
> Das sie etwas erbeutet haben ist sicher, aber nicht der Umfang.


dafür gibt es mehr Beweise, als für 95 Prozent deiner Aussagen..


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an die Russen brechen zusammen, Nationalist Navalny würde Präsident und Nato Ttuppen stehen im Norden an der chinesischen Grenze.


Da muss schon so viel passieren um an dieses Punkt zu kommen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Die jetzt eingezogen werden,  sind erfahrene und ausgebildete Soldaten.


Wir werden sehen, was am Ende da ankommt. Die Bilder dazu sind aktuell eher ein Mischung aus allem. Woher stammen die weitreichenden Erfahrungen aus Kriegen, letztens hast du noch die Einsätze der Bundeswehr für lächerlich erklärt und wer kommt bei den Russen, WW2 Erfahrene?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist ähnlich wie in den USA, wo in Kriegsfällen die Leute von der Nationalgarde eingezogen werden.
> So sollen ehemalige Kontraktsoldaten aus dem Syrien, Tschetschenien, oder Georgienkrieg einberufen werden.


Weil die Soldaten aus Syrien nicht schon den Bach runter gegangen sind und die aus den Tschetschenien Kriegen nicht schon die selben Probleme gezeigt haben, wie die aktuelle Armee, die lösen bestimmt die Probleme.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die im Moment demonstrieren, werden überhaupt nicht angesprochen, genau auch nicht Wehrpflichtige.
> Ausgenommen sind auch studierende und und und...


Beweis, Beweis, Beweis ?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Nach dem Anschluß (?), übernimmt die russische Armee das Kommando über die ganzen Milizien, womit ein einheitliches Gefüge entsteht. Vieles läuft im Moment parallel.
> Redet euch nicht ein das der Drops gelutscht ist.
> Durch den Anschluß fallen bei Russland scheinbar viele rechtliche Hürden in ihrer Kriegsführung weg.
> So dürfen sie zB Entscheidungszentren angreifen.
> Die Kriegsführung wird eskalieren und härter werden,


der Drops ist nicht gelutscht und es wird härter werden, weil Russland am verlieren ist und nicht weil die Gebiete an Russland angeschlossen wurden



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wird ja auch ne Menge erzählt.


das stimmt, beide Seiten erzählen viel.. die Drohnen sind ja auch plötzlich aufgetaucht, eine Mobilisierung wird es nicht geben, es sind nur 6000 Soldaten gestorben, die Nazis werden dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2022)

Apropos zum Kotzen: Eben in den 19:00 Uhr Nachrichten im Deutschlandfunk:








						UNO-Sicherheitsrat - US-Außenminister Blinken fordert Ende russischer Drohungen
					

US-Außenminister Blinken hat ein Ende russischer Drohungen mit Atomwaffen gefordert.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				





> [...]Der russische Außenminister Lawrow verteidigte hingegen das militärische Vorgehen und erhob zugleich schwere Vorwürfe gegen Kiew. Die Ukraine sei zu einem „völlig totalitären Nazi-ähnlichen Staat“ geworden. [...]



Für den Typen sollte das nächste mal Hit the Road Jack gespielt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos zum Kotzen: Eben in den 19:00 Uhr Nachrichten im Deutschlandfunk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was erwartet man auch.
Für Hitlerdeutschland waren alle Gegner als Rechtfertigung unter der Kontrolle des "internationalen Judentums" und für den Kreml sind heute halt alle in der Ukraine Nazis und alle außerhalb davon Nazisympathisanten.
Geschichte wiederholt sich halt, andere Verpackung, aber der gleiche Inhalt.

Traurig, aber so ist es eben...


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geschichte wiederholt sich halt


Geschichte wiederholt sich eben nicht.

Wenn Putins Russland so strikt geführt wäre wie das dritte Reich und sein Militär so motiviert wäre wie
die Wehrmacht, dann hätte die Ukraine ganz andere Probleme


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Beweis, Beweis, Beweis ?



"Nach den veröffentlichten Informationen werden im Rahmen der Teilmobilisierung zunächst diejenigen Reservesoldaten einberufen, die über die erforderlichen militärischen Spezialisierungen verfügen, insbesondere Schützen, Panzersoldaten, Kanoniere, Fahrer, Fahrermechaniker. Für einige VUS wird der Anruf minimal sein, zum Beispiel für Ärzte. Es werden sowohl Gefreite als auch Feldwebel und Offiziere herangezogen, wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf Spezialisierungen und nicht auf Dienstgrade gelegt wird. Gleichzeitig ist das Hauptauswahlkriterium das Vorhandensein von Kampferfahrung. Allerdings fallen auch Russen ohne Kampferfahrung unter Teilmobilmachung.

Nach Alter hauptsächlich: Private und Sergeants - bis 35 Jahre, Junioroffiziere - bis 50 Jahre, Senior Officers - bis 55 Jahre. Alle Mobilisierten erhalten den Status von Militärangehörigen im Rahmen des Vertrags.

Nicht dienstpflichtig sind Beschäftigte von Unternehmen der Rüstungsindustrie, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht in der Lage sind, in der ständigen Pflege eines Familienangehörigen tätig sind, oder Behinderte der Gruppe I, die 4 oder mehr unterhaltsberechtigte Kinder unter 16 Jahren haben, solche, deren Mütter, in zusätzlich 4 oder mehr Kinder unter 8 Jahren haben und ohne Ehemann aufwachsen."

Scheinbar also keine unausgebildeten Rekruten ohne Kampferfahrung, oder Wehrpflichtige.
Sie legen Ihren Focus auf ehemalige Vertragssoldaten.

"Darüber hinaus betonte früher Shoigu, dass es „unter keinen Umständen“ darum gehe, Studenten einzuziehen (wenn sie den Militärdienst nicht abgeleistet oder eine militärische Abteilung abgeschlossen haben, werden sie nicht in die Reserve aufgenommen) und dass die Mobilisierung Wehrpflichtige nicht betreffen werde ."









						Стрелки, танкисты и артиллеристы. Генштаб объяснил, кого касается частичная мобилизация
					

События в России и мире. Аналитические публикации. Материалы пресс-конференций. Видео- и фоторепортажи




					tass.ru
				







Optiki schrieb:


> nur 6000 Soldaten gestorben



Natürlich sind es mehr, nur gehören die Milizen, Freiwilligenbataillione und auch die Tschetschenen nicht zur russischen Armee. Das wird hier häufig vergessen.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (22. September 2022)

Welche denn?
Die jetzt eingezogen werden,  sind erfahrene und ausgebildete Soldaten.

Ich bin Reservist. Das letzte mal wurde ich vor 24 Jahren! zur Reserve eingezogen. 
Während meines 12 monatigen Wehrdienstes hatte ich 3 Monate Grundi, 3 Monate Panzerfahrer Ausbildung ( Luchs) und 3 Monate Funkerausbildung. Von dem Wissen ist praktisch nichts mehr vorhanden. Davon mal abgesehen ob ich noch durch das Einstiegsloch reinkommen würde 
Bei den Russen wirds nicht anders aussehen ohne ständiges Training.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Man sollte nie seinen Gegner unterschätzen.


Da gebe ich dir ausnahmsweise recht.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Natürlich sind es mehr, nur gehören die Milizen, Freiwilligenbataillione und auch die Tschetschenen nicht zur russischen Armee. Das wird hier häufig vergessen.


Auch von der reguläre russischen Armee sind mehr gestorben.
Das will der Kreml nur nicht zugeben.
U.a. weil die ohnehin schon schlechte Truppenmoral nicht noch weiter sinken soll.

Die russischen Mütter sind noch auffällig still. Vielleicht aus Angst.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Die jetzt eingezogen werden,  sind erfahrene und ausgebildete Soldaten.
> 
> Ich bin Reservist. Das letzte mal wurde ich vor 24 Jahren! zur Reserve eingezogen.
> ...



Deshalb holen sie ehemalige Vertragssoldaten, die länger dienten . Sie bekommen jetzt noch eine dreimonatigen Ausbildung um sich auch als Einheit zu finden.

Anders war es mit den amerikanischen Truppen im Irak doch auch nicht. 
Sie mobilisieren 300k von ihren 25Mio.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch von der reguläre russischen Armee sind mehr gestorben.
> Das will der Kreml nur nicht zugeben.
> U.a. weil die ohnehin schon schlechte Truppenmoral nicht noch weiter sinken soll.
> 
> Die russischen Mütter sind noch auffällig still. Vielleicht aus Angst.



Bitte daran denken das die Russen zum überwiegenden Teil unterstützen und nur wenig in vorderer Linie kämpfen.
Den harten Kampf, liefern die Milizen und Tschetschenen und da haben gerade die Donbass Truppen unheimlich erfahrene Leute, die seit 2014 im Kampf stehen.
Mariupol waren eben diese beiden Truppen.
Später stieg Wagner noch groß ein. Die werden jetzt immer an Brennpunkten eingesetzt und zählen auch nicht in der Statistik. 
Im Prinzip wie damals Blackwater im Irak.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Später stieg Wagner noch groß ein. Die werden jetzt immer an Brennpunkten eingesetzt und zählen auch nicht in der Statistik.
> Im Prinzip wie damals Blackwater im Irak.


Ja mit einen bekennenden Nazi als Chef. Und Putins Kumpel.
Bekannt für zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen und Gräultaten.


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Anders war es mit den amerikanischen Truppen im Irak doch auch nicht.


Mit dem Haken, dass die USA damals im Irak gegen Soldaten mit schlechter Moral, schlechten (lol! russischen) Waffen bei gleichzeitig ultimativer Lufthoheit von Norden von Süden aus der Luft angreifen könnend sowie das Ziel in aller Regel auch treffenden Marschflugkörpern modernster Art zu tun hatten. Wie viel von dem haben die Russen genau? 

Es genügt nicht nur Männer einzuziehen, denen eine quasi GA-Auffrischung zu geben, um sie dann in einen Fleischwolf zu schicken. Das ist zu tiefst unmenschlich!


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit dem Haken, dass die USA damals im Irak gegen Soldaten mit schlechter Moral, schlechten (lol! russischen) Waffen bei gleichzeitig ultimativer Lufthoheit von Norden von Süden aus der Luft angreifen könnend sowie das Ziel in aller Regel auch treffenden Marschflugkörpern modernster Art zu tun hatten. Wie viel von dem haben die Russen genau?


Die irakische Armee hatte sich damals kaum gewehrt. Die haben ihre Waffen weggeschmissen und sind weggelaufen.
Anders als es die Ukrainer tun.


----------



## chill_eule (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bitte daran denken das die Russen zum überwiegenden Teil unterstützen und nur wenig in vorderer Linie kämpfen.


Dafür hast du sicherlich auch einen Beleg?
Und wehe da kommt wieder was mit .ru


----------



## Tekkla (22. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Anders als es die Ukrainer tun


Zuletzt haben das die Russen so getan ^^


----------



## Mahoy (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Die jetzt eingezogen werden,  sind erfahrene und ausgebildete Soldaten.


Hier ein Bericht dazu. Inklusive Foto der "erfahrenen und ausgebildeten" Soldaten.









						Teilmobilisierung in Russland: Erste Soldaten verabschieden sich offenbar von Familien
					

300.000 Reservisten sollen die russischen Truppen in der Ukraine verstärken. Einberufungsbefehle gehen offenbar auch an festgenommene Kriegsgegner, Männer über 50 und Angehörige von Minderheiten.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geschichte wiederholt sich eben nicht.
> 
> Wenn Putins Russland so strikt geführt wäre wie das dritte Reich und sein Militär so motiviert wäre wie
> die Wehrmacht, dann hätte die Ukraine ganz andere Probleme


Ich rede da von der idiologischen Schiene, die sich wiederholt, nicht das es zwingend auch in den anderen, respektive wirtschaftlichen, geselschaftlichen und militärischen Punkten, eine Wiederholung ist.


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich rede da von der idiologischen Schiene, die sich wiederholt


Sorry sehe ich auch nicht, da gibt es wenige praktische Gemeinsamkeiten.
Russland ist ein billiger Abklatsch eines faschistischen Staates.


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry sehe ich auch nicht, da gibt es wenige praktische Gemeinsamkeiten.
> Russland ist ein billiger Abklatsch eines faschistischen Staates.


Es ist kein Wettbewerb, ich wiederhole, es ist kein Wettbewerb! Ich will das in diesem Jahrhundert nicht mehr erleben,


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es genügt nicht nur Männer einzuziehen, denen eine quasi GA-Auffrischung zu geben, um sie dann in einen Fleischwolf zu schicken. Das ist zu tiefst unmenschlich!


Sie haben doch auch gar nicht "kampferfahrene Reservisten"!
Alles was ihnen vielleicht was bringt sind Leute aus dem Syrien Krieg, der Rest ist "alt", wenn man in Frontmaßstäben denkt.
Und Offiziere aus dem Tscheschenien und Georgien Krieg haben doch der Ukranischen Kriegsführung null entgegenzusetzen, sie sind in ihren starren alten Doktrin verhaftet und mind mitte Vierzig oder eher Fünzig JAhre alt ode3r noch älter.
Was sie wirklich bräuchten, wären einigemaßen junge Unteroffiziere, die was "Können", das gibt es aber in Russland nicht.
Über die Materialausstattung haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen, bis das alles an der Front ist, hat der "Westen" schon dreimal nachgeliefert und weitere 20-30000 Ukrainer ausgebildet, die vom Kamofwert 10mal mehr bringen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Brauchen sie ja nicht. Sie sind weg von der Straße und wenn sie an der Front nicht spuren werden sie erschossen (offiziell: heldenhaft gefallen natürlich). Problem gelöst.
> 
> Sind diktatorische Staaten nicht was feines? Die haben immer so einfache Lösungen.



Ich würde das auch eher als Kontrollmaßnahme sehen. "Beweise" für "Straftaten" in so einem Ausmaß zu organisieren würde viel Personal binden, politischen Gegnern einfach eine Pistole an den Kopf halten darf man aber selbst in Russland nicht.
Bei Soldaten, die Befehle verweigern (im Zweifelsfall "du schleppst jetzt diese Vorräte zur vorgezogenen Stellung und nein, dafür brauchst du keine eigene Waffe und erst recht keine Schutzausrüstung"), sieht das anders aus.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei scharfen Waffen, die wohl an der Front "beide Seiten" in der Hand haben, gewagte Sache.
> Es wären nicht die ersten Offiziere und wohl auch nicht die letzten, die durch eigene Männer erschossen werden, analog galt und gilt das auch für "Kettenhunde" oder "Kommissare", insoweit bin ich da eher bei compisucher.
> So etwas an die Front zu holen, wenn sie denn da hinkommen, ist für eine Armee in mehrerer Hinsicht gefährlich, da dann einmal bewaffnet und sie können auf ihre Kameraden wehrzersetzend wirken, sprich Einheiten könnten sich schneller ergeben oder ins Laufen kommen, als zu kämpfen.
> Es hat sich doch in den letzten 7 Monaten eklatant gezeigt, dass die Russische Armee durch ihren masiven Mangel an Unteroffizieren und teilweise Offizieren, noch nicht mal ihre "normalen" Soldaten im Griff hat.



Auf dieses Problem hat Russland allerdings nicht mit besserer Ausbildung, vorsichtigerem Umgang und direkter Betreuung reagiert, um die führungsmüden Soldaten wieder davon zu überzeugen, dass eine Armee wie ein Getriebe zusammenarbeiten muss, sondern mit Gewalt und Zwang. Das funktioniert (wie immer) mehr schlecht als recht, aber es funktioniert in genau gleich mäßigem Umfange auch mit jemandem, der nie dienen wollte.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus chinesischer Perspektive wäre das absolut logisch: Ein geschlagenes Russland ist kein Mitbewerber in der Nachbarschaft mehr und muss zum Überleben preiswert Rohstoffe exportieren, was sowohl der chinesischen Produktion als auch deren westlichen Absatzmärkten zugute kommt



Russland ist schon lange kein nenneswerter Mitbewerber für China mehr und vertickt auch seine Rohstoffe seit einem Jahrzehnt billig genug in diese Richtung. Was China viel lieber wäre als ein geschlagenes Russland wäre, ist eines, dass den Westen beschäftigt hält.
Aber das heißt nicht, dass China Versager und Störenfriede mit durchschleift.




compisucher schrieb:


> Auch interessant, für welche Personen sich bei einem Gefangenenaustausch Putin einsetzt und für wen nicht.
> Fakt ist, der normale Soldat ist im Sch....egal^^
> 
> https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Ein-Putin-Freund-fuer-ueber-100-Neonazis-article23605986.html



Iirc gab es auch schon in Gegenrichtung stark asymmetrische Austausche mit 10 Russen pro Ukrainer, oder? Sowas ist eigentlich keine Seltenheit, zumal unter den ukrainischen "Gefangenen" ja auch recht viele Fahnenflüchtige sein dürften. Die will Putin überhaupt nicht im Land haben, also braucht er dafür auch kein Tauschmaterial zurückhalten und rumsitzende Ukrainer nützen ihm nichts. Genausowenig übrig, wie russische Soldaten, die wegen Verletzungen in Feindeshand gelandet sind.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Bitte daran denken das die Russen zum überwiegenden Teil unterstützen und nur wenig in vorderer Linie kämpfen.
> Den harten Kampf, liefern die Milizen und Tschetschenen und da haben gerade die Donbass Truppen unheimlich erfahrene Leute, die seit 2014 im Kampf stehen.
> Mariupol waren eben diese beiden Truppen.
> Später stieg Wagner noch groß ein. Die werden jetzt immer an Brennpunkten eingesetzt und zählen auch nicht in der Statistik.
> Im Prinzip wie damals Blackwater im Irak.



Die Milizen haben keine sonderlich gute Ausbildung und vermutlich mäßige Kampfmoral. Jedenfalls wurde aus den Separatistengebieten schon vor Monaten von Zwangsrekrutierungen berichtet. Die werden an vorderster Front verheizt, nicht wegen ihrer Erfahrung dahingeschickt. Was den russischen Anteil unter den Gefallen aber natürlich noch stärker senkt. Umgekehrt dürften allerdings viele der Truppen aus Tschetschenien und Georgien als Russen zählen, denn eben diese haben dort ja die ansässige Bevölkerung niedergeschlagen und wenn Putin Truppen aus Tschetschenien einsetzt, dann will er nicht die ex-Unabhängigkeitskämpfer, sondern die damals gegen diese entsandten, russsichen Spezialkräfte.

Bezüglich Irak: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber haben die USA damals nicht ausschließlich via finanzielle Anreize Freiwillige angeheurt? Das ist das, was Russland in den ersten Monaten gemacht hat. Was jetzt geschieht ist der Arsch-auf-Grundeis-Modus, in dem Leute zum Kriegseinsatz gezwungen werden, weil sich keine Freiwilligen mehr finden. Das hatten die USA afaik das letzte Mal im Vietnamkrieg. (Hoffen wir, dass die Folgen für Russland ähnlich sind.)


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry sehe ich auch nicht, da gibt es wenige praktische Gemeinsamkeiten.
> Russland ist ein billiger Abklatsch eines faschistischen Staates.


Die Analogie von Nightslaver ist absolut richtig und er hat auch nicht geschrieben 3. Reich = Russische Föderation.
Höre auf Erbsen zu zählen und betrachte einfach mal die Analogie, die Nightslaver aufgemacht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was jetzt geschieht ist der Arsch-auf-Grundeis-Modus, in dem Leute zum Kriegseinsatz gezwungen werden, weil sich keine Freiwilligen mehr finden. Das hatten die USA afaik das letzte Mal im Vietnamkrieg. (Hoffen wir, dass die Folgen für Russland ähnlich sind.)


Naja, wenn man den Vietnamkrieg als Modus Operandi nimmt, dürfte es in der Ukraine aber noch ein paar Jahre, großflächige Zerstörungen und ein Meer an Toten dauern, bis man von russischer Seite zermürbt abrückt, weil der Druck und die Verweigerung Zuhause alles andere auch politisch nicht mehr zulässt.

Man kann nur hoffen das es in der Ukraine für die russische Seite nicht vergleichbar viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, wie für die USA in Vietnam.


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den Vietnamkrieg als Modus Operandi nimmt, dürfte es in der Ukraine aber noch ein paar Jahre, großflächige Zerstörungen und ein Meer an Toten dauern, bis man von russischer Seite zermürbt abrückt, weil der Druck und die Verweigerung Zuhause alles andere auch politisch nicht mehr zulässt.
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen das es in der Ukraine für die russische Seite nicht vergleichbar viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, wie für die USA in Vietnam.


Jetzt fängst du auch an Erbsen zu zählen wie Sparanus, was soll das denn.
Jedem ist klar das man das nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann, außerdem läuft es für die Russen um einiges schlechter, aber im Gesamtzusammenhang hat er doch mit der Aussage und der Hoffnung recht.
Und dieser Krieg wird noch mind. 1-2 Jahre dauern, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du auch an Erbsen zu zählen wie Sparanus, was soll das denn.
> Jedem ist klar das man das nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen kann, außerdem läuft es für die Russen um einiges schlechter, aber im Gesamtzusammenhang hat er doch mit der Aussage und der Hoffnung recht.
> Und dieser Krieg wird noch mind. 1-2 Jahre dauern, davon bin ich überzeugt.


Nein, das ist keine Erbsenzählerei, aber Putin hat schon mit der Teilmobilmachung gezeigt das er bereit ist diesen Krieg um jeden Preis weiter betreiben zu wollen und entsprechend zu eskalieren und Widerstand dagegen Zuhause um jeden Preis "niederzuknüppeln".

Entsprechend, für weitere Eskalation von russischer Seite ist durchaus noch einiges an Luft nach oben, wenn Putin das will (auch ohne Atomwaffen).
Die Frage ist halt wann der Punkt erreicht ist, wo der Unwille in der Bevölkerung dagegen so groß wird, das politisch keine andere Wahl mehr bleibt, als von russischer Seite abzuziehen.

Wenn wir da halt Pech haben, dann kann das auch noch deutlich länger als 1 bis 2 Jahre dauern (halt wie in Vietnam) und noch viele Menschenleben bis dahin verschleißen und deutlich mehr zerstörte Städte hinterlassen.

Mehr heißt es nicht was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicherlich auch einen Beleg?
> Und wehe da kommt wieder was mit .ru








						Battalion tactical group - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In der Ukraine sollen um die 60-90 russische BTGs eingesetzt sein, also max 50-70k Truppen.
Der Anteil der Infantrie beträgt 200 Soldaten, pro BTG.
Rund 6k Verluste multipliziert mit 3, wären rund 18k Verluste. Was ist da unrealistisch bei ihrer Kampfweise?

Der Gegner wird aufgeklärt und massiv mit Arti, Drohnen, Luftwaffe und Präzisionswaffen beschossen und irgendwann rückt ein Trupp vor, um zu sehen ob noch jemand da ist.
Damit verhindert man eigene Verluste, bei massiver Überlegenheit bei diesen Waffentypen.


Das die anderen vielleicht höhere Verluste haben, ist durchaus möglich.
Wenn man den Kämpfen, auch auf Ru. Seiten folgt,  sind gerade bei Bakmuth die Wagner im Stadtkampf, dazu Truppen aus dem Donbass.
Bei Pisky und Avdiievka wieder Truppen aus dem Donbass, wie das Somali Bataillion.

Daneben immer die Tschetschenen in einer Stärke von bestimmt 10k, was letztens dorthin verlegt wurde.

Die Russen sind zB mit Fallis in Cherson, nur da ist es ein Kampf mit Artillerie .

Hier mal eine Quelle....









						Ukraine meldet 50.000 getötete russische Soldaten
					

Die Zahlen sind sehr unterschiedlich: Während die Ukraine mehr als 50.000 getötete russische Soldaten zählt, sind es dem britischen Verteidigungsministerium zufolge etwa 25.000. Russland hält sich mit eigenen Angaben zurück.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die Ukrainer behaupten rund 50k Tote Russen.

Die Briten sagen 25k Tote Soldaten.

Wenn man jetzt die Angabe der Russen von 6k Verluste sieht, ist das plausibel,  weil noch die anderen Gruppierungen dazu kommen.
Wie dargelegt müssten Verluste dieser Gruppen wesentlich höher sein, da sie die härteren Kämpfe führen.


Kann man also die Differenz zu den britischen Angaben, von 19k auf die anderen verteilen. 
Weil sie auch keine gesonderten Angaben dazu machen, denke ich das sie alle Verluste meinen.

Mein Wissen setzt sich aus sehr vielen Quellen, aus vielen Ländern zusammen.
Ich meine, wenn ich jetzt irgendeinen Twitter Link reinhaue, ist das ja keine Garantie für Korrektheit?


----------



## Sparanus (22. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> nicht geschrieben 3. Reich = Russische Föderation.


Das dritte Reich wäre auch nicht der Prototyp eines faschistischen Staates 

Trennung 

Nordkorea bestätigt, dass es Russland keine Munition liefert😅


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nordkorea bestätigt, dass es Russland keine Munition liefert😅



Behauptet und das hatten wir heute schon









						‘It’s a 100% mobilisation’: day one of Russia’s drive to build its army
					

Reports ethnic minorities may be disproportionately affected while protesters in Moscow drafted on arrest




					www.theguardian.com
				




klingt mehr danach, als würde man auf Krampf die Quoten erfüllen, also das Gegenteil von dem, was uns hier einer einrden will


----------



## Tschetan (22. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Milizen haben keine sonderlich gute Ausbildung und vermutlich mäßige Kampfmoral. Jedenfalls wurde aus den Separatistengebieten schon vor Monaten von Zwangsrekrutierungen berichtet. Die werden an vorderster Front verheizt, nicht wegen ihrer Erfahrung dahingeschickt. Was den russischen Anteil unter den Gefallen aber natürlich noch stärker senkt. Umgekehrt dürften allerdings viele der Truppen aus Tschetschenien und Georgien als Russen zählen, denn eben diese haben dort ja die ansässige Bevölkerung niedergeschlagen und wenn Putin Truppen aus Tschetschenien einsetzt, dann will er nicht die ex-Unabhängigkeitskämpfer, sondern die damals gegen diese entsandten, russsichen Spezialkräfte.




Milizen die seit 2014 im Kamof stehen, haben keine Erfahrung und wenn ständig Granaten deine Stadt, Familie, Freunde treffen, bist du nicht motiviert? 
Klar gibt es dort Mobilisierungen und wer will schon in den Krieg ziehen? 
Das gilt für alle Seiten.

Georgier kämpfen Auf der anderen Seite...

Die Russen haben in Tschetschenien nur durch die Tschetschen gewinnen können. Der Vater von Kadyrow war der Anführer, weil sie mit den Tschetschenen um Bassajew, die ein Kalifat gründen, nichts zu tun haben wollten .
Reste von denen kämpften dann beim IS, oder auf ukrainischer Seite.

Die Tschetschenen sind wirklich Tschetschenen und es gibt bei Youtube Videos,  bevor sie abreisen und da erkennt man das sehr deutlich.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Verluste von den Russen mitgezählt werden. Sie reden ja immer von Alliierten. 

Die 25k Verluste KIA, von Engländern geschätzt, finde ich schon real und sind im Prinzip fast 100k Verluste.
Wie viele davon wieder Kampffähig werden ?


Optiki schrieb:


> Behauptet und das hatten wir heute schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




„Es ist keine Teilmobilisierung, es ist eine 100-prozentige Mobilisierung“, sagte Alexandra Garmazhapova, Präsidentin der Free Buryatia Foundation, einer Aktivistengruppe, die über den Entwurf in der Region berichtet hat.


Die Free Buryatia Foundation ( russisch : Фонд Свободная Бурятия ) ist eine Interessenvertretung , die sich auf das russische Bundessubjekt Burjatien konzentriert . Die Stiftung hat ihren Sitz in Alexandria, Virginia , USA. [1]








						Free Buryatia Foundation - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wirklich?


----------



## Optiki (22. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Free Buryatia Foundation ( russisch : Фонд Свободная Бурятия ) ist eine Interessenvertretung , die sich auf das russische Bundessubjekt Burjatien konzentriert . Die Stiftung hat ihren Sitz in Alexandria, Virginia , USA. [1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da steht doch nicht Langley, also alles gut

ich informiere mich über viele Quellen aus allen Ländern und bilde mir dann eine Meinung, es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, auf der Mauer, auf der Lauer würde ich sagen


----------



## behemoth85 (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nach dem Anschluß (?), übernimmt die russische Armee das Kommando über die ganzen Milizien, womit ein einheitliches Gefüge entsteht. Vieles läuft im Moment parallel.
> Redet euch nicht ein das der Drops gelutscht ist.
> Durch den Anschluß fallen bei Russland scheinbar viele rechtliche Hürden in ihrer Kriegsführung weg.
> So dürfen sie zB Entscheidungszentren angreifen.
> Die Kriegsführung wird eskalieren und härter werden,


Mit Drops gelutscht meine ich den politischen Aspekt der russischen Ziele, und hier haben sie bereits verloren und das auf ganzer Linie. Auch wenn es gelingen würde die annektierten Gebiete zu halten wäre es kein Sieg in Anbetracht des Preises und der langfristigen Folgen für Russland. Putin hat schon verloren weil Russland kein Partner Westeuropas mehr sein wird wie vor dem Krieg, dazu verliert China an strategischer Bedeutung. Das ist vlt das Ende der Moskau Peeking Achse wie wir sie kannten. Putin hat eine Zeitenwende eingeleutet, auf eigenen Wunsch und Handeln, in der Russland den kürzeren zieht. Zudem wurde die Ukraine nicht gewaltsam an Russland gebunden, auch nicht zerstört, nein jetzt wird sie erst recht ins westliche Gefüge angenähert. Soll das der Sieg sein ? Das ist einfach Wahnsinn was Russland da gemacht hat.


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2022)

Putin hat ja noch mehr verkackt, weil Finnland und Schweden in die Nato kommen(wollen).


----------



## behemoth85 (23. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Putin hat ja noch mehr verkackt, weil Finnland und Schweden in die Nato kommen(wollen).


Meiner Meinung nach exystierte nie eine Angst Russlands vor europ Staaten wie Finnland, Polen, Balten, Ukrainern oder Rumänen, NATO. Es ging einzigst und allein um Einflusszonen Russlands in Osteuropa, welches als Hindernis wahrgenommen wurde in der Politik mit den ganz großen wie Dland u Frankreich, und die Bedrohung der Einkesslung Russland die keine ist, wurde einfach hergeleitet als Argument. Mit einer zerstrittenen NATO und EU, lässt es sich eben leichter leben als mit einer geeinten. Man wollte den Ami verdrängen und verlässt jetzt selbst die Party, dumm gelaufen für Russland, sehr dumm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die 25k Verluste KIA, von Engländern geschätzt, finde ich schon real


Ich gehe auch von etwa 25-30K aus.

Eigentlich sind reale Verluste gut grob einzuschätzen... (Angabe Ukraine + Angabe Russland)/2.
(55000+5000)/2 = 30000.

Dadurch dass die Ukraine stark nach oben und Russland stark nach unten schönen sollte die Mitte dazwischen ungefähr hinkommen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Irak: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber haben die USA damals nicht ausschließlich via finanzielle Anreize Freiwillige angeheurt? Das ist das, was Russland in den ersten Monaten gemacht hat. Was jetzt geschieht ist der Arsch-auf-Grundeis-Modus, in dem Leute zum Kriegseinsatz gezwungen werden, weil sich keine Freiwilligen mehr finden. Das hatten die USA afaik das letzte Mal im Vietnamkrieg. (Hoffen wir, dass die Folgen für Russland ähnlich sind.)


Ich hatte mal i n einer Doku über den Irak Krieg mitbekommen, dass darunter einige Menschen auf Seiten der USa gekämpft haben, die mit Green Cards gelockt wurden.


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal i n einer Doku über den Irak Krieg mitbekommen, dass darunter einige Menschen auf Seiten der USa gekämpft haben, die mit Green Cards gelockt wurden.


Du meinst evtl. die hier:








						Wendepunkt: 9/11 und der Krieg gegen den Terror | Netflix – offizielle Webseite
					

Diese aufrüttelnde Serie beleuchtet die Terroranschläge vom 11. September – von den Wurzeln al-Qaidas in den 1980ern bis hin zur Reaktion der USA im In- und Ausland.




					www.netflix.com
				




Darin wurde dies auch thematisiert, kann ich weiterhin empfehlen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach exystierte nie eine Angst Russlands vor europ Staaten wie Finnland, Polen, Balten, Ukrainern oder Rumänen, NATO. Es ging einzigst und allein um Einflusszonen Russlands in Osteuropa, welches als Hindernis wahrgenommen wurde in der Politik mit den ganz großen wie Dland u Frankreich, und die Bedrohung der Einkesslung Russland die keine ist, wurde einfach hergeleitet als Argument. Mit einer zerstrittenen NATO und EU, lässt es sich eben leichter leben als mit einer geeinten. Man wollte den Ami verdrängen und verlässt jetzt selbst die Party, dumm gelaufen für Russland, sehr dumm.



Ich sehe keinen großen Widerspruch zwischen dem, was du verwirfst und dem, was du selbst annimmst.
Die russische Wahrnehmung ist: der "Kalte Krieg" habe nie so wirklich geendet, auch nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion sei es Ziel der Westmächte gewesen, Russland klein zu halten und maximal als günstigen Rohstofflieferanten oder verlängerte Werkbank zu nutzen. Da in Russland viele Leute einen nationalistischen Knacks mitsamt Minderwertigkeitskomplexen und einer gewissen Paranoia haben (was u.a. sowohl mit historischer wie auch aktuellerer Propaganda zu tun hat sowie mit Lebensumständen, die die Empfänglichkeit für eben diese Propaganda zu erhöhen scheint), wird alles dahingehend entsprechend wahrgenommen. Darum erscheint es für viele Russen logisch, dass der eigene "Hinterhof" in Europa russisches Einflussgebiet bleiben muss, wenn man nicht wirtschaftlich wie politisch ggü. "dem Westen" untergehen will. Durch die russischen Ultrarechten ist das ganze darüber hinaus zum Kulturkampf zwischen "westlichem Liberalismus" und "Russentum" hochgejazzt worden, sowohl innerhalb Russlands als auch durch die politische Einflussnahme Russlands in anderen Ländern.

Wenn man ein eher... in Ermangelung eines besser passenden Begriffes will ich mal sagen "macchiavellistisches" Bild von internationalen Beziehungen hat, dann erscheint das auch erstmal stringent.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Gestern haben sie auch nochmal im Fernsehen gesagt: Putin ist weder doof noch wahnsinnig. Aber seine Rationalität bzw Logik ist eine andere.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die russische Wahrnehmung ist: der "Kalte Krieg" habe nie so wirklich geendet, auch nach dem Ende der Sowjetunion sei es Ziel der Westmächte gewesen, Russland klein zu halten und maximal als günstigen Rohstofflieferanten oder verlängerte Werkbank zu nutzen.


Das kann man so schreiben, ich würde es anders sehen und sagen, die Russen haben nie verarbeitet/akzeptiert, den Kalten Krieg* verloren* zu haben.  Für die osteuropäichen Nachbarn von Russland, war es essentiell das Russland klein bleibt oder sie vor Russischen Einfluss sicher sind= Nato/EU.
Man (Russland) befand sich in einer ähnlichen Lage, wie das deutsche Kaiserreich nach dem WWI, und auch bei den Reaktionen gibt es so etwas wie Analogien. Wer verliert muss halt Kröten schlucken, das war selten anders im Weltgeschehen, Russland konnte damit eben schlecht umgehen, aus deinen benannten Gründen, die du absolut richtig beschrieben hast.


----------



## behemoth85 (23. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen großen Widerspruch zwischen dem, was du verwirfst und dem, was du selbst annimmst.


Es exystiert ja in Wahrheit auch keiner. Russland ist kein Mitglied der westlichen Welt strebt aber nach einer Position der Gleichberechtigung, diplomatisch so wie auch durch Gewalt, aber die toangebenen Spieler auf der Welt verhindern dies. Westeuropa weniger als der Osten aber die Angelsachsen geben hier den Ton an und sagen Nein zu Russland, das ist bei ihnen allerhöchste Doktrin. Da ich selbst aus dem Osten komme vertrete ich logischerweise auch die Sicherheitsinteressen dort. Vorallem desswegen weil Russland ausgeschlossen auf Jahrzehnte, parallel einen Aufstieg der Osteuropäer bedeutet, woraus sich eine historische Chance ergibt. 

Ich kenne die russische Sicht der Dinge und verstehe das Handeln Putins auch weil mir die Lage Russlands bekannt ist, aber ich glaube nicht dass die Russen stark genug sind ihr Los zu verbessern. Das macht sie zu einer großen Gefahr, weil sie es eben dennoch versuchen. Gäbe es keine Alternative für dieses Land ala Öffnung wie damals durch Jelzin ? Wär das wirklich so ein schlechter Weg ? Ganz Osteuropa ging ihn, und profitiert heute und entwickelt sich, und die Zeiten der verlängerten Wekrbank beginnen genau jetzt wo wir reden, zu enden. Russland dagegen hat seine Entwicklung defacto verpennt, und sich immer mehr zu einem autoritären Staat entwickelt dessen Ergebnis wir gerade in unserem Vorgarten bewundern. 

Mit einem Staat der unseren Kontinent angreifft, lässt sich keine langfristige Politik gestallten. Ich erachte Russland als ungeignet um gleichwertigen Partner Europas zu sein.


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2022)

aus nTV:

*+++ 12:10 UN-Kommission dokumentiert sexualisierte Gewalt +++*
Eine UN-Untersuchungskommission hat nach eigenen Angaben verschiedene russische Kriegsverbrechen in der Ukraine festgestellt. 
Die Experten dokumentierten unter anderem sexuelle und geschlechtsbezogene Gewalttaten mancher russischer Soldaten, wie der Kommissionsvorsitzende Erik Møse in einem ersten mündlichen Zwischenbericht erklärt. 
Die Opfer seien zwischen 4 und 82 Jahre alt, sagt er im UN-Menschenrechtsrat. 
Die Untersuchung der Menschenrechtsexperten konzentrierte sich vorerst auf die Anfangsphase der Invasion im Februar und März und auf die Regionen Kiew, Tschernihiw, Charkiw und Sumy.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

auch aus ntv:



> +++ 13:54 Kreml: Angriffe auf annektierte Gebiete wären Angriff auf Russland +++​Der Kreml geht bei den Scheinreferenden in den besetzten ukrainischen Gebieten von einem Ja für einen Beitritt zu Russland aus und kündigt eine rasche Annexion der Gebiete an. Das Verfahren für eine Aufnahme der Regionen könne schnell gehen, sagt Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow russischen Nachrichtenagenturen zufolge. *Zugleich betont er, dass dann Versuche der Ukraine, sich die Gebiete zurückzuholen, als ein Angriff auf die Russische Föderation gewertet würden.*



Und wen ausser den üblichen Angsthasen und Putinverstehern, soll das wirklich interessieren?
Die Ukrainer interessiert das einen feuchten Dreck, und genauso sollten wir auch darauf reagieren, es waäre fatal auf so etwas auch nur im Kleinsten zu reagieren. Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen welche Nachahmer das auf den Plan rufen würde und es wäre die Blaupause, für zukünftige Annexionen.


----------



## Optiki (23. September 2022)

Die iranischen Drohnen werden jetzt wohl schon gegen größere Städte eingesetzt, heute wohl gegen Odessa.
2 Stück sollen in ein Administrations-Gebäude eingeschlagen sein, eine wurde zerstört. @Don-71 hat zumindest bei der Drohne recht, sie macht ordentlich krach.



Spoiler: Videos







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573296488976883712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573292689466200067

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573281029196075009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (23. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wen ausser den üblichen Angsthasen und Putinverstehern, soll das wirklich interessieren?


Das kann bei den Russen auch böse nach hinten losgehen. Denn, wenn sie so ein Manöver abziehen und meinen, dass man damit ja Russland selbst angreift, was soll dann die Ukraine davon abhalten die Nachschubbasen in Russland selber anzugreifen? Ich meine, wenn einem die Russen die Befreiuung der von Russland besetzten Gebiete so madig machen will und man dadurch defacto ja ohnehin russisches Gebiet angreift, dann kann man ja auch Raketen ein bisschen weiter schießen, oder nicht? Es würde in meinen Augen für die Ukrainer keine Unterschied mehr machen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das kann bei den Russen auch böse nach hinten losgehen. Denn, wenn sie so ein Manöver abziehen und meinen, dass man damit ja Russland selbst angreift, was soll dann die Ukraine davon abhalten die Nachschubbasen in Russland selber anzugreifen? Ich meine, wenn einem die Russen die Befreiuung der von Russland besetzten Gebiete so madig machen will und man dadurch defacto ja ohnehin russisches Gebiet angreift, dann kann man ja auch Raketen ein bisschen weiter schießen, oder nicht? Es würde in meinen Augen für die Ukrainer keine Unterschied mehr machen.


Wir sind D'accord, dass das für die Ukrainer wohl keine Rolle mehr spielen würde, aber für den "Westen" schon.
Wie wir schon besprochen haben gibt es deutliche Absetzbewegungen der Türkei und auch wahrnehmbare der Chinesen, was die Inder sagen, habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber ich bin mir sicher man arbeitet im Hintergrund weiter an der Russischen internationalen Isolation. Insoweit werden die USA die Ukrainer erstmal einbremsen (in Bezug auf wirkliche Russische Gebiete, nicht die Scheingebiete), wichtig wäre eigentlich nochmal eine starke Offensive in den nächsten Tagen, um Lyman gibt es eine versuchte Einkreisung, aber wirklich ernst gemacht hat die Ukraine noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist man noch mit Truppenverlegungen beschäftigt.
Mit den Scheinreferenden tut sich jedenfalls Putin International keinen Gefallen, aber wahrscheinlich sind die militärischen Zwangslagen der Rusischen Armee ziemlich klar und offensichtlich und ihm bleibt gar nichts anderes mehr überig, wenn er die Front irgendwie stabilisieren will.

Man hört und liest jetzt immer mehr, das er sich von Anfang an in die militärischen Angelegenheiten aktiv eingemischt hat, ein KGB Mann spielt General, auch da ähnelt er dem Obergefreiten mit dem Schnauzbart!


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573314773642608640

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mosins haben wir schon gesehen, für Scharfschützen auch durchaus noch tauglich, aber mit Bajonett? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> auch da ähnelt er dem Obergefreiten mit dem Schnauzbart!


Nana wir wollen aus dem Herrn Gefreiten H. doch nicht mehr machen als er war^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

Es wäre schon bezeichnend für Russland Situation, wenn man die Frischlinge dann auch in der Ukraine noch mit Mousin ausgerüstetes und Bajonett aufgepflanztes Kanonenfutter wiederfinden würde.  

Aber schon erstaunlich das Russland scheinbar überhaupt noch so eine große Menge dieser alten Karabiner eingelagert zu haben scheint, um damit eingezogene Rekruten in Ausbildung auszurüsten.

Normalerweise haben die meisten Staaten ja so alte Gewehre höchstens noch für ihr Wachbatalion, bzw. solche die bei Staatsakten representative Aufgaben erfüllen und ist der Rest schon lange aus dem Bestand geworfen worden.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es wäre schon bezeichnend für Russland Situation, wenn man die Frischlinge dann auch in der Ukraine noch mit Mousin und ausgerüstetes und Bajonet aufgepflanztes Kanonenfutter wiederfinden würde.


Ja eben, wenn einer in der Gruppe ein Mosin hat weil er als DM wirken soll okay. Mies, aber okay. (Dagegen spricht das Bajonett!)
Nur wenn da wirklich der ganze Zug mit Mosin und Bajonett ausrückt, dann keine Ahnung.
Dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
AK47 anyone?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja eben, wenn einer in der Gruppe ein Mosin hat weil er als DM wirken soll okay. Mies, aber okay. (Dagegen spricht das Bajonett!)
> Nur wenn da wirklich der ganze Zug mit Mosin und Bajonett ausrückt, dann keine Ahnung.
> Dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
> AK47 anyone?


Ja die ganze Geschichte ist schon recht merkwürdig.
Ok, es sind nun frisch eingezogene Rekruten, ob du denen jetzt fürs marschieren eine AK in die Hand drückst, oder eine Mousin, ist erstmal relativ Wumpe, aber eben doch verhältnismäßig ungewöhnlich, da unüblich.

Da fragt man sich dann doch schon, wie Russlands Bestände beim Sturmgewehr ausschauen mögen, um überhaupt zu so einer Maßnahme zu greifen.

Hat man da die letzten 30 Jahre, dank Korruption, soviele schwarz unter der Hand vertickt, das sie, zusammen mit Verlusten von selbigen in der Ukraine, jetzt schon zur Mangelware für die russische Armee geworden sind, so das man es sich nicht mehr in der Ausbildung erlauben kann das Frischfleisch direkt ans Sturmgewehr zu gewöhnen und ist deren Rüstungsindustrie nicht mal mehr in der Lage da ausreichende Stückzahlen zu liefern?

In jedenfall ein Bild das ziemlich aus der Zeit gefallen wirkt, soviel kann man halt sicher sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ok, es sind nun frisch eingezogene Rekruten, ob du denen jetzt fürs marschieren eine AK in die Hand drückst, oder eine Mousin, ist erstmal relativ Wumpe, aber eben doch verhältnismäßig ungewöhnlich, da unüblich.


Man sollte schon die Waffe bekommen mit der man kämpft oder jedenfalls so ähnlich wie möglich


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

Salve,

der Diskussionspunkt ist und wäre eigentlich die Munition, denn die 7,62 x 54R ist nicht ihre Standardmun, sondern ihre MG Mun und Munition hat nach meinem Wissen Verfallsdaten, ähnlich wie Lebensmittel.
Außer sie haben die ganzen MAschinen für die Munitionsproduktion noch rumstehen.
Aber das ist nicht nur in Bezug auf die Waffe merkwürdig, sondern auch darauf, dass das nicht mehr ihre Standardmunition ist, insoweit wohl auch nicht unendlich vorhanden.


----------



## Optiki (23. September 2022)

Russland wird genug AKs haben, das Bild stammt von einer Parade in Sankt Petersburg 2020





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1248637500588949505

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weiter machen Kollegen...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ...das Bild stammt von einer Parade in Sankt Petersburg 2020



Ja gut, alles andere würde halt auch wundern.
Wie gesagt, für repräsentative Aufgaben, wozu eben auch solche Paraden zählen, ist es nicht ungewöhlich, sowas noch im Bestand zu haben.

Aber zeigt hier auch mal wieder sehr gut, warum man den Social Media Mist gar nicht erst anschauen sollte.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Russland wird genug AKs haben, das Bild stammt von einer Parade in Sankt Petersburg 2020


Na genug Waffen haben sie trotzdem nicht, sonst hätte man die Mosins nicht tatsächlich als DMR gesehen.

Aber okay, mit ner Parade hab ich nicht gerechnet, passt so gar nicht Weltkriegswaffe zu modernen Feldanzug.
Das Wachbataillon hat die K98k ja auch nur, wenn sie ihren DA tragen.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja gut, alles andere würde halt auch wundern.
> Wie gesagt, für repräsentative Aufgaben, wozu eben auch solche Paraden zählen, ist es nicht ungewöhlich, sowas noch im Bestand zu haben.


Wäre auch schön doof wenn sie auf einer Parade nicht genug davon hätten.
Aus Holz geschnitzte Gewehre sähe nicht so gut aus. 

*Edit:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cV1IV8BQ-k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine neue Analyse von Oberst Markus Reisner. Dieses mal über den Informationskrieg und Propaganda.


----------



## Optiki (23. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber zeigt hier auch mal wieder sehr gut, warum man den Social Media Mist gar nicht erst anschauen sollte.


Die Qualität schwankt und man sollte nicht alles glauben. Am Ende ist es immer davon abhängig, was die Leute vor Ort einem zeigen möchten, da würde dir höchstens noch ein Satellitenbild bei manchen Ereignissen helfen.  

Es ist mir aber schon aufgefallen, wie selbst die Statements oder Beträge von Einrichtungen/Instituten, doch auch private Ressourcen zurückgreifen oder bewusst ihre geheime Betrachtung nicht veröffentlichen wollen und deswegen nur vermeintlich gekanntes präsentieren. 

Beispielsweise das Video des Heeres, wo jedes Mal mehrere Sachen von Twitter einfach genommen werden.

Ich könnte jetzt 50 belustigende Videos aus den letzten Tagen zur Mobilisierung teilen, aber am Ende werden wir sehen, was da ankommt, wie schnell und mit welcher Ausstattung.


----------



## Sparanus (23. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Es ist mir aber schon aufgefallen, wie selbst die Statements oder Beträge von Einrichtungen/Instituten, doch auch private Ressourcen zurückgreifen oder bewusst ihre geheime Betrachtung nicht veröffentlichen wollen und deswegen nur vermeintlich gekanntes präsentieren.


Joar du kannst ja auch nicht einfach eingestuftes Material veröffentlichen.
Wenn ich hier was teilen möchte was ich zwar weiß, dann such ich erstmal ne öffentliche Quelle oder behalte es für mich, weil sonst bin ich es, der es öffentlich macht. Unschön 

Man will ja auch nicht, dass die Russen wissen was man selbst weiß.


----------



## Optiki (23. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man will ja auch nicht, dass die Russen wissen was man selbst weiß.


Nicht nur die Russen, es gibt auch nur mehr "Feinde" in dieser Welt.

Mal eine ernsthafte Frage, weil es die letzten Tage viel gelesen habe, wv Männer haben die Russen schon in diesen Krieg geschickt? Was schätzt ihr so?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mal eine ernsthafte Frage, weil es die letzten Tage viel gelesen habe, wv Männer haben die Russen schon in diesen Krieg geschickt? Was schätzt ihr so?


Irgendwas um die 140.000 bis 180.000 würde ich sagen, aber ist schwer abzuschätzen, da es keine wirklich verlässlichen Zahlen zu gibt, die man als halbwegs glaubhafte Datenlage nehmen könnte, um sich wirklich einer halbwegs konkret-eingrenzenderen Zahl anzunähern.


----------



## Tekkla (23. September 2022)

Geile freie Wahl, wo an der Tür geklingelt wird und man vermerkt wird, wenn man nicht wählen will oder die Frage nicht wie vom Kreml gewünscht ankreuzt.


----------



## Tschetan (23. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mal eine ernsthafte Frage, weil es die letzten Tage viel gelesen habe, wv Männer haben die Russen schon in diesen Krieg geschickt? Was schätzt ihr so?



Vielleicht 80k regulärer Einheiten.
Ihr macht immer den Fehler von " den" Russen zu schreiben, aber da sind sehr viele, die offiziell nichts mit der Armee zu tun haben.
 Da wären die beiden Milizen der Republiken, mindestens 10k Tschetschenen,  Wagners und Freiwilligen Verbände von Kosaken und sogenannte "Bars" (Combat Army Reserve Special).

Die BARS sind zB Freiwillige, die für symbolische 1900 Rubel in den Kampf ziehen.
Trotz ihres Namens haben sie nichts mit der Armee zu tun.

Viele sprechen insgesamt von rund 180k Truppen.
Tschetschenen, russische Armee und Freiwillige befinden sich in Rotation.  Gab jedenfalls Videos wo Einheiten zu Hause zurückkehrten.
Scheinbar sind Tschetschenen, die in Mariuopol gekämpft haben, gerade wieder an die Front zurückgekehrt.


Optiki schrieb:


> Die iranischen Drohnen werden jetzt wohl schon gegen größere Städte eingesetzt, heute wohl gegen Odessa.
> 2 Stück sollen in ein Administrations-Gebäude eingeschlagen sein, eine wurde zerstört. @Don-71 hat zumindest bei der Drohne recht, sie macht ordentlich krach.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch gesehen. Scheinbar kommt die Produktion in Gang ?
Erstaunlich das die unbehelligt rumkurven und ihre Ziele zerstören. Gibt es keine potente Luftabwehr?
Ist immerhin in der Gewichtsklasse der Baktyar. 

Die Geran-2 soll um die 2000km Reichweite haben und ist wesentlich billiger als Kalibr und Co.









						Iranische Kamikaze-Drohnen setzen Ukrainern offenbar schwer zu
					

Iranische Kampfdrohnen haben das Schlachtfeld in der Ukraine erreicht.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar sind Tschetschenen, die in Mariuopol gekämpft haben, gerade wieder an die Front zurückgekehrt.


Die haben auch schon versucht am Anfang des Krieges in Kiew Selenskyj und seine Familie zu ermorden.
Aber wurden zum Glück aufgerieben. Die Soldaten von Kadyrow sind ein ganz übles Pack. Alles Verbrecher.

Und Wagner Söldner sind das allerletzte. Verantwortlich für zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen in mehreren Ländern. Mit bekennenden Nazi als Chef. Und der ist Kumpel von Putin.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

Salve,

netter Artikel:








						So sieht die russische "Mobilmachungs-Hölle" aus
					

Kaum ist die Teilmobilmachung angeordnet, zieht das russische Militär Tausende Männer ein. Ersten Berichten nach stammen sie vor allem aus südöstlichen Republiken. Auch die besetzte Krim ist stark betroffen, während "echte" Russen offenbar größere Chancen haben, davonzukommen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Danach führt die Russische Föderation nicht nur einen ethnischen Säuberungskrieg gegen die Ukraine, sondern gegen ihre eigenen Republiken.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Danach führt die Russische Föderation nicht nur einen ethnischen Säuberungskrieg gegen die Ukraine, sondern gegen ihre eigen Republiken.


Wundert mich nicht. Das konnten sie früher auch schon ganz gut:

Hungersnot in der Sowjetunion in den 1930er Jahren


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Das konnten sie früher auch schon ganz gut:
> 
> Hungersnot in der Sowjetunion in den 1930er Jahren


Ja da hast du vollkommen recht, auch bei der Gefangenenbehandlung hat sich offenbar die letzten 80 Jahre nichts getan, eher wurde es schlimmer.








						+++ 17:50 "Beweise sehr bald öffentlich": Russischer Botschafter unterstellt Briten Kriegsbeteiligung +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				



Einfach mal scrollen zu vorher und nachher Bild.
Im Grunde genommen werde ich innerlich immer härter gegenüber den Russen!


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja das hast du vollkommen recht, auch bei der Gefangenenbehandlung hat sich offenbar die letzten 80 Jahre nichts getan, eher wurde es schlimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du hier ruhig zitieren:



> *+++ 21:53 UN-Ermittler sehen Beweise für russische Kriegsverbrechen in Ukraine - auch Kinder gefoltert +++*
> UN-Ermittler stellen im russischen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen festgestellt. "Auf der Grundlage der (...) gesammelten Beweise ist die Kommission zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass in der Ukraine Kriegsverbrechen begangen wurden", sagt der Leiter der Untersuchungskommission für die Aufklärung von Menschenrechtsverletzungen in der Ukraine, Erik Mose, vor dem UN-Menschenrechtsrat. Es gebe Beweise für zahlreiche Hinrichtungen von Menschen mit auf den Rücken gefesselten Händen, Kinder seien vergewaltigt und gefoltert worden, fügt Mose hinzu. Den Ermittlern zufolge habe es sexuelle und geschlechtsbezogene Gewalttaten russischer Soldaten gegeben, in einigen Fällen wurden Angehörige gezwungen, Zeugen der Verbrechen zu sein.


Das ist das schlimmste was Menschen machen können. Die das getan haben sollen in der Hölle schmoren.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

@ RyzA

Das meinte ich gar nicht, ich meinte das Bild des ehemaligen gefangenen Ukrainischen Soldaten, erinnert verbüffend an deutsche Landser, die nach dem Krieg aus russischer Kriegsgefangenschaft kamen.

Das was du anführst, ist für mich mittlerweile gegeben, wir haben es schon in Butscha gesehen, aber die Kreml Trolle bestreiten das ja, wie sie alles bestreiten.
Was bei den Russen in den Köpfen vorgeht, kann man glaube ich nicht mal mehr erahnen.

Deiner Zusammenfasung schließe ich mich komplett an, deshalb bin ich auch für eine militärische Lösung des Konfliktes, wer kann den Russen jemals wieder vertrauen, die Ukrainer sicherlich das nächste Jahrhundert nicht und wir in ganz Europa genauso wenig!


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ RyzA
> 
> Das meinte ich gar nicht, ich meinte das Bild des ehemaligen gefangenen Ukrainischen Soldaten, erinnert verbüffend an deutsche Landser, die nach dem Krieg aus russischer Kriegsgefangenschaft kamen.


Achso. So weit hatte ich gar nicht runter gescrollt. Ja total abgemagert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was du anführst, ist für mich mittlerweile gegeben, wir haben es schon in Butscha gesehen, aber die Kreml Trolle bestreiten das ja, wie sie alles bestreiten.
> Was bei den Russen in den Köpfen vorgeht, kann man glaube ich nicht mal mehr erahnen.


Wobei Folter und Vergewaltigungen von Kindern für mich nochmal eine ganz andere Dimension ist. Was Verachtung für Gräultaten angeht, ist das die höchste Stufe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Deiner Zusammenfasung schließe ich mich komplett an, deshalb bin ich auch für eine militärische Lösung des Konfliktes, wer kann den Russen jemals wieder vertrauen, die Ukrainer sicherlich das nächste Jahrhundert nicht und wir in ganz Europa genauso wenig!


Sehe auch so. Und das eigentlich alles wegen nur einen Menschen. Weil der sich so einen Scheiss in den Kopf gesetzt hat und auch nicht nachgibt. Verloren hat er so oder so... egal was er noch macht.
Aber ich hoffe das wenigstens Nuklearwaffen und andere Schweinerein aus dem Spiel gehalten werden.

Das Ansehen Putins und auch Russlands wird für sehr lange Zeit schwer geschädigt sein und bleiben.


----------



## Tschetan (23. September 2022)

https://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/ts24/schwerpunkt/video-1031079.html so sah er im Stahlwerk aus.
Dürre und schwer verletzt.









						Nach großem Gefangenenaustausch: Ukraine wirft Russland „brutale“ Folter vor
					

Sieben Monate nach Kriegsbeginn ist es zu einem großen Austausch von Kriegsgefangenen gekommen. Nach Angaben der Ukraine brauchen alle Eingetauschten eine psychologische Behandlung.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




So sah er bei seiner Freilassung aus.
Weißt du wie schwer er verletzt war, ob er noch eine Infektion hatte ?
Er hat überlebt und ist zu Hause.

Über die Kriegsgefangenen Russen, denen man in die Knie geschossen hat, oder die von Georgiern vor laufender Handykamera erschossen wurden, sagst du nichts?

Klar müssen Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten aufgeklärt und bestraft werden!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Landser, die nach dem Krieg aus russischer Kriegsgefangenschaft kamen.



Das konnten sehr viele Sowjetische Soldaten leider nicht erleben.
Von 5,7 Mio wurden mehr als 3 Mio an der Heimreise gehindert.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar müssen Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten aufgeklärt und bestraft werden!


Das stimmt. Nur hat man den Eindruck, dass sowas bei manchen schon "Tradition" ist. Und sie scheinbar ungestraft immer weiter machen. Von einen Kriegsschauplatz bis zum nächsten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das konnten sehr viele Sowjetische Soldaten leider nicht erleben.
> Von 5,7 Mio wurden mehr als 3 Mio an der Heimreise gehindert.


Da haben sich beide nicht viel genommen, je nach Quelle starben in Russischer Kriegsgefangenschaft ~1,5 Millionen deutsche Soldaten, einige Quellen gehen von 1,1 Millionen andere von 2 Millionen aus.
Und im Gegensatz zu den Russen, habe wir hier unsere Nazi Vergangenheit aufgearbeitet und es gab für die getöteten Russischen Kiegsgefangenen Entschädigungen.
Während wir uns hier in Deutschland massiv in den letzten 80 Jahren weiterentwickelt haben, haben sich die Russen eher zurückentwickelt oder sind auf dem selben Stand stehen geblieben!


----------



## Tschetan (23. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da haben sich beide nicht viel genommen, je nach Quelle starben in Russischer Kriegsgefangenschaft ~1,5 Millionen deutsche Soldaten, einige Quellen gehen von 1,1 Millionen andere von 2 Millionen aus.
> Und im Gegensatz zu den Russen, habe wir hier unsere Nazi Vergangenheit aufgearbeitet und es gab für die getöteten Russischen Kiegsgefangenen Entschädigungen.
> Während wir uns hier in Deutschland massiv in den letzten 80 Jahren weiterentwickelt haben, haben sich die Russen eher zurückentwickelt oder sind auf dem selben Stand stehen geblieben!



Rund 30 Mio Tote Bürger der Sowjetunion im 2.Weltkrieg, könnte einiges in der Ukrainekrise politisch erklären ?


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 30 Mio Tote Bürger der Sowjetunion im 2.Weltkrieg, könnte einiges in der Ukrainekrise politisch erklären ?


Auf was willst du damit hinaus?
Das ist 80 Jahre her und war Deutschland.
Nazi Deutschland mit der Ukraine von 2014-2022 zu vergleichen, qualifiziert einen eher für den Arzt, als für einen politischen Vergleich oder Diskussion.
Deshalb kann man weder erwarten noch es irgendwie voraussetzen, das wir als Deutsche, uns nicht auf die Seite des völkerrechtswidrig Überfallenen stellen und wir sind der Ukraine aus der Nazi Zeit, mal mind. das gleiche oder mehr schuldig, als der Russischen Föderation.


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dürre und schwer verletzt.
> So sah er bei seiner Freilassung aus.
> Weißt du wie schwer er verletzt war, ob er noch eine Infektion hatte ?
> Er hat überlebt und ist zu Hause.
> ...


Wie ich bei solchen Aussagen schon wieder platzen könnte, wie kann man so ernsthaft so ein Schrott verfassen. 

Der Kerl saß mehrere Wochen in einem Bunkerkomplex unter Bombardierung ohne Licht, mit verletzten Arm und sah besser aus, als nach russischer Gefangenschaft, offensichtlich haben die es auch nicht geschafft sein Arm ordentlich zu versorgen. Nicht nur er, sondern eigentlich so gut wie alle Wiedergekommene, sehen komplett unterernährt aus und haben kaum noch Muskeln am Körper. Alle, außer die richtig Schwerverletzten, hatten eine bessere körperliche Form als sie aus dem Asovwerk kamen. Er ist jetzt Zuhause ja, aber mehrere Tausende müssen unter schlechten Bedienungen in russischer Gefangenschaft leben. 

Dein scheiß whataboutism, kannst du mehr als stecken lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Milizen die seit 2014 im Kamof stehen, haben keine Erfahrung und wenn ständig Granaten deine Stadt, Familie, Freunde treffen, bist du nicht motiviert?



Wen man heute zwangsrekrutieren muss, der ist nicht motiviert und schon gar nicht seit 2014 Teil einer Miliz, sonst wäre er ja längst rekrutiert  .

Davon abgesehen: Nein, die Milizen haben weder Erfahrung mit so einem Krieg noch eine Ausbildung dafür. Sie stehen nicht einmal "seit 2014" im Kampf, sondern mehrheitlich entlang einer Demarkationslinie in Gräben herum. Der Waffenstillstand wurde zwar im Schnitt ein paar Mal pro Quartal gebrochen, aber in der Summe wird das auch nur ein paar 100 Soldaten pro Jahr betroffen haben und "es hat in Sichtweite des Behelfsbunkers, in dem ich seit Jahren hocke, mal wer geschossen" ist nicht das Gleiche wie "ich habe mit Artillerie und Luftwaffe koordinierte schnelle Angriffs- und Verteidigungsmanöver in verschiedensten Umgebungen trainiert."



> Die 25k Verluste KIA, von Engländern geschätzt, finde ich schon real und sind im Prinzip fast 100k Verluste.
> Wie viele davon wieder Kampffähig werden ?



Wenn auch nur ein *K*IA wieder kampffähig wird, dann sollten wir uns wirklich, wirklich Sorgen machen  .




Optiki schrieb:


> Die iranischen Drohnen werden jetzt wohl schon gegen größere Städte eingesetzt, heute wohl gegen Odessa.
> 2 Stück sollen in ein Administrations-Gebäude eingeschlagen sein, eine wurde zerstört. @Don-71 hat zumindest bei der Drohne recht, sie macht ordentlich krach.
> 
> 
> ...



"Kamikaze-Drohnen" gegen stationäre Einrichtungen?
Liegt der einzige Vorteil von den Teilen gegenüber simpleren Marschflugkörpern nicht darin, dass sie bei nicht-antreffen eines Ziels ihren Einsatz abbrechen und zurückkehren können?

Das macht z.B. gegen Schiffe oder Panzer Sinn. Aber weglaufende Gebäude?




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das kann bei den Russen auch böse nach hinten losgehen. Denn, wenn sie so ein Manöver abziehen und meinen, dass man damit ja Russland selbst angreift, was soll dann die Ukraine davon abhalten die Nachschubbasen in Russland selber anzugreifen? Ich meine, wenn einem die Russen die Befreiuung der von Russland besetzten Gebiete so madig machen will und man dadurch defacto ja ohnehin russisches Gebiet angreift, dann kann man ja auch Raketen ein bisschen weiter schießen, oder nicht? Es würde in meinen Augen für die Ukrainer keine Unterschied mehr machen.



Das würde bedeuten, dass sich die Ukrainer die russische Lesart zu eigen machen, was garantiert nicht der Fall sein wird. Gleiches gilt für die ukrainischen Verbündeten, für die das ein sehr großer Unterschied ist und bleiben wird.

Die Annektionen werden nur innenpolitisch in Russland einen Unterschied machen, da aber keinen kleinen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Folter und Vergewaltigungen von Kindern für mich nochmal eine ganz andere Dimension ist. Was Verachtung für Gräultaten angeht, ist das die höchste Stufe.



Gibt es, leider, in jedem Krieg. "Kinder" sind halt nicht nur 3 Jährige mit Glubschaugen, sondern je nach Definition auch fast-14-, fast-16- oder sogar fast-18-Jährige und die sind vor Kriegsgewalt genauso wenig sicher wie Erwachsene, weil sie diesen in relevanten Aspekten schon recht ähnlich sind.
Das besonders unschöne an der russischen Armee ist die hohe Frequenz solcher Vorteile und der Mangel an Anzeichen für Gegenmaßnahmen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur ein *K*IA wieder kampffähig wird, dann sollten wir uns wirklich, wirklich Sorgen machen



Was kann ich dafür das du nicht verstehst was gemeint ist? 25K KIA  bedeutet insgesamt eine Zahl von 100k Verlusten durch Verletzte, Vermisste und Gefangene.  Man geht immer so von 1:3 aus. Also können von den Verlusten, viele irgendwann wieder Kampffähig sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der einzige Vorteil



Ist zB der Preis.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie stehen nicht einmal "seit 2014" im Kampf,



Debalzevo, Ilowajsk,  nur um ein paar Schlachten zu nennen. Wurde vieles an Ausrüstung erbeutet.


Optiki schrieb:


> Wie ich bei solchen Aussagen schon wieder platzen könnte, wie kann man so ernsthaft so ein Schrott verfassen.
> 
> Der Kerl saß mehrere Wochen in einem Bunkerkomplex unter Bombardierung ohne Licht, mit verletzten Arm und sah besser aus, als nach russischer Gefangenschaft, offensichtlich haben die es auch nicht geschafft sein Arm ordentlich zu versorgen. Nicht nur er, sondern eigentlich so gut wie alle Wiedergekommene, sehen komplett unterernährt aus und haben kaum noch Muskeln am Körper. Alle, außer die richtig Schwerverletzten, hatten eine bessere körperliche Form als sie aus dem Asovwerk kamen. Er ist jetzt Zuhause ja, aber mehrere Tausende müssen unter schlechten Bedienungen in russischer Gefangenschaft leben.
> 
> Dein scheiß whataboutism, kannst du mehr als stecken lassen.



Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Hast du das Bild gesehen was ich von dem Soldaten gepostet hatte ?
Da sah er ein wenig anders aus.
Die anderen sahen ok aus. Was erwartest du?








						Nach Gefangenen-Austausch: Ukraine wirft Russland „brutale Folter“ vor
					

Über 200 ukrainische Soldaten kehrten im Rahmen des Austauschs in ihre Heimat zurück. Viele von ihnen sollen Folter erlitten haben.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Hier ist er noch einmal.
Woher weißt du das der Arm nicht ordentlich versorgt wurde?
Immer nur Behauptungen.

Fakt ist das Leute entlassen worden sind, die in einem Gefängnis saßen wo sie so schlimm gefoltert wurden und deshalb von Russen mit einem hochpräzisen MLRS ermordet werden sollten, um Spuren zu verwischen.
Die Russen haben aber bösartig den Ukrainern und Himars die Schuld gegeben. 

Jetzt haben die Russen, diese Leute, welche dummerweise überlebt haben, nach Hause geschickt.

Ich kann es nur nicht mehr lesen das die Russen sowas " traditionelles "  im Krieg haben...
Übrigens,  gibt es da Nenzen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2022)

> 01:12 Uhr
> Selenskyj warnt vor Rekrutierung durch Russland​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat die Menschen in den von Russland besetzten Gebieten vor einer Einberufung in das russische Militär als Folge der von Präsident Wladimir Putin ausgerufenen Teilmobilmachung gewarnt. "Verstecken Sie sich auf jeden Fall vor der russischen Mobilisierung. Vermeiden Sie Einberufungen", sagte Selenskyj am Abend in seiner täglichen Videoansprache. Wer schon von der russischen Armee eingezogen worden sei, solle deren Aktivitäten sabotieren und an Kiew melden, um dann so schnell wie möglich zu fliehen, fügte Selenskyj hinzu.


Hoffentlich schaffen die das auch.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> aber mehrere Tausende müssen unter schlechten Bedienungen in russischer Gefangenschaft leben.


Dazu gesellen sich um die 1,6 Mio verschleppte unschuldige Ukrainer nach Russland, welchen dort ebenfalls grausame Folter und Tod wiederfahren. Vorallem Kinder werden geraubt und dann zwangsadoptiert, russifiziert. Keiner weiß was mit ihnen später passiert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Klar müssen Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten aufgeklärt und bestraft werden!


Schon jetzt kristallisiert sich heraus dass Racheakte ukrainischer Soldaten in Anzahl Einzelfälle sind. Bei den Russen dagegen ist es gängige Methodik, ausserdem macht die russische Armee ziemlich keinen Unterschied zwischen Soldaten und Civilisten. Auch beim Alter vergewaltigter Frauen schwankt der Parameter zwischen 4 jährigen Mädchen bis hin zu 82 jährigen Frauen. Die Häufigkeit der Gewalt zusätztlich zum Akt der Vergewaltigung so wie die brutale Art und Weise, sprechen dann letztlich für sich. In Anbetracht von ein paar Knieschüssen an Russen, sollte man denken dass sie der Kugel nichteinmal wert sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 30 Mio Tote Bürger der Sowjetunion im 2.Weltkrieg, könnte einiges in der Ukrainekrise politisch erklären ?


26 Mio, davon ein Großteil Ukrainer und anderer Sowjetstaaten. Beinhaltet sind auch die Mio gefallene Sowietsoldaten aus mehreren Sowietrepubliken und nicht nur Bürger, von welchen ein Großteil auch durch Stalins idiotische Kriegsführung starb, Stichwort Kanonenfutter. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur nicht mehr lesen das die Russen sowas " traditionelles "  im Krieg haben...


Es ist immer besorgniserregend wenn mit einem selbst etwas nicht stimmt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben auch schon versucht am Anfang des Krieges in Kiew Selenskyj und seine Familie zu ermorden.
> Aber wurden zum Glück aufgerieben. Die Soldaten von Kadyrow sind ein ganz übles Pack. Alles Verbrecher.
> 
> Und Wagner Söldner sind das allerletzte. Verantwortlich für zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen in mehreren Ländern. Mit bekennenden Nazi als Chef. Und der ist Kumpel von Putin.


Ihr Wanderausflug nach Kiew dauerte nicht lange. Kadyrows Sondereinheit begnette den ukrainischen Spezialkräften und wurde auf die harte Art daran erinnert wo sie ist. Die Schießerei dauerte nur ein paar Minuten und Kadyrows Sondereinheit wurde vollständig ausgelöscht. Das wiederholte sich auch in der Ostukraine. Vielerorts wo Kadyrows Russen wütetten und vergewaltigten, bedankten sich ukrainsiche Spezialkräfte abseits von Kameras auf ihre Art, stäts mit dem Ergebnis keine Gefangene. 

Nach dem Krieg wird sicher durchsickern wie oft und wo so etwas passierte.


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Hast du das Bild gesehen was ich von dem Soldaten gepostet hatte ?
> Da sah er ein wenig anders aus.


Der Typ schaut fast immer super lieb und macht ein Peace Zeichen. Er sieht jedoch für meine Begriffe gesünder auf den Bilder aus dem Bunker und kurz danach aus. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Die anderen sahen ok aus. Was erwartest du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Wunden so versorgt werden, dass kein bleibender Schaden entsteht, sie genug Essen bekommen, um nicht sämtlichen Muskeln stark abzubauen und keine Folter...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ist er noch einmal.
> Woher weißt du das der Arm nicht ordentlich versorgt wurde?
> Immer nur Behauptungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Arm zeigt einfach keine andere Behandlung außer der aus Mariupol, es sind nur die 3 Punkte  von der Fixierung zu sehen und mehr nicht, auch keine Anzeichen von einer ständigen Infektion, wie du erzählen wolltest.
Im Gesicht sieht er mittlerweile auch gar nicht gut aus, keine Ahnung ob durch den Stress oder die Ernährungsumstellung.
ich hoffe er überlebt überhaupt die nächsten Wochen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Leute entlassen worden sind, die in einem Gefängnis saßen wo sie so schlimm gefoltert wurden und deshalb von Russen mit einem hochpräzisen MLRS ermordet werden sollten, um Spuren zu verwischen.
> Die Russen haben aber bösartig den Ukrainern und Himars die Schuld gegeben.


Was soll uns das sagen? Die Gefangenen können nicht wissen was sie getroffen hat und die Leute aus dem Knast sehen einfach nicht gut aus, die Folter kann man als Externer natürlich nicht überprüfen, aber aus Irzium und Bucha gab es ja schon mehrere Folterkammern zu sehen, warum sollten sie Mariupolverdeitiger besser behandeln, als zivile Bevölkerung.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die Russen, diese Leute, welche dummerweise überlebt haben, nach Hause geschickt.


Der ganze Deal macht aus meiner Sicht für die Russen keinen Sinn, weder die Zahlen, noch das es die angeblichen Monster aus Mariupol waren, vlt haben die Saudis und Erdogan doch ein paar Bedingungen gesetzt, wo sich Putin gezwungen sah.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur nicht mehr lesen das die Russen sowas " traditionelles "  im Krieg haben...
> Übrigens,  gibt es da Nenzen.


Ich bin auch kein Fan von solchen Verallgemeinerungen, jedoch gab es schon vor dem Krieg Berichte darüber, wie sich die russischen Soldaten gegenseitig behandeln, warum sollte die Hemmschwelle dann noch wirklich hoch sein, wenn es um den Gegner geht.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dazu gesellen sich um die 1,6 Mio verschleppte unschuldige Ukrainer nach Russland, welchen dort ebenfalls grausame Folter und Tod wiederfahren. Vorallem Kinder werden geraubt und dann zwangsadoptiert, russifiziert. Keiner weiß was mit ihnen später passiert.


Ich glaube die Zahl nicht so ganz, da sind auch Leute dabei, welche einfach so geflohen sind oder sogar pro russischen sind. Ob die Filtrationslager härter sind als das Gefängnis, ist ebenfalls schwer einzuschätzen. Das mit den Kindern ist echt übel, wenn Russland nicht zerfällt, wird man die kaum noch wieder finden, ich hab immer gedacht, wir sind schon ein bisschen weiter im 21 Jahrhundert, aber dieser Krieg zeigt mir doch immer mehr auf, wie die 2 Weltkrieg stattfinden konnten, was für mich sonst immer so surreal wirkte.


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 30 Mio Tote Bürger der Sowjetunion im 2.Weltkrieg, könnte einiges in der Ukrainekrise politisch erklären ?


Ja, denn man ist dabei eine Wiederholung - diesmal durch die Russen ausgeführt - zu verhindern.

Der Westen hat gelernt, dass man repressiven und aggressiven Staaten, die anderen Staaten ein Existenzrecht absprechen und von minderen bzw eigentlich nicht existierenden Völkern schwadronieren bzw. schwadronieren lässt, frühzeitig die Stirn bieten muss, um ein Leid wie damals von Hitler-Deutschland losgetreten, kein zweites Mal zuzulassen.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2022)

Ich hoffe mal, das wenn die Referenden durchgeführt wurden und die annektierten Gebiete dann aus russischer Sicht zu Russland gehören, keine "Schweinereien" passieren, wenn die weiter  angegriffen werden.
Putin hat ja mehrfach mit Atomwaffen gedroht. Z.B. ne Bombe auf Kiew wäre verheerend.  Aber würde er das machen hätte er überall auf der Welt verschi**sen.


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2022)

Und wieder nur Lügen, Lügen und nochmals Lügen von den Kremlingen. 









						Der geheime Punkt 7 im Dekret: Kreml trickst offenbar bei der Teilmobilmachung
					

Statt 300.000 könnte Russland sogar eine Million Reservisten einziehen. Studenten und Männer ab 50 Jahren, die ausgenommen sein sollten, wurden wohl schon rekrutiert.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Der ganze Deal macht aus meiner Sicht für die Russen keinen Sinn, weder die Zahlen, noch das es die angeblichen Monster aus Mariupol waren, vlt haben die Saudis und Erdogan doch ein paar Bedingungen gesetzt, wo sich Putin gezwungen sah.



Wie immer Behauptungen. 
Vielleicht wollten sie nur ihre Leute nach Hause holen?
Erdogan und MBS haben sich als Verhandler darstellen können und genießen den Ruhm.
Die Leute,  welche ausgetauscht wurden, haben sich sicherlich keiner Verbrechen schuldig gemacht. 

Medvedschuk hat vor Jahren in Verhandlungen sehr viele Milizionäre heimgebracht, wofür ihm einige Dankbar sind, was seinen Austausch erklärt.

Gegen Behauptungen zu diskutieren, ist unmöglich, auch weil Argumente der Gegenseite, prinzipiell " unglaubwürdig" und erlogen sind. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es gleichfalls Berichte über Ukrainer die schlimm sind und über den Anhaltenden Beschuß von Donezk und Zivilen Opfern, redet und schreibt kaum einer.

Das gleiche mit den " entführten" Kindern. Wer soll das glauben, bei rund 3Mio ukrainischen Flüchtlingen die offiziell  gemeldet sind?
Viele reisen einfach zu Verwandten, so das die Zahlen höher sein und den russischen Angaben von 
4 Mio entsprechen könnten.
Dazu kommen noch die Menschen im Donbass und auf der Krim.
Am Ende, sind von 44 Mio Ukrainern, fast ein Viertel der Meinung in der Ukraine nicht glücklich zu sein.
Welche Konsequenzen hatte dies die letzten Jahre? 
Verhandlungen? 


Das Resultat ist jetzt,das Russland dabei ist 4 Gebiete mit 5 Mio Einwohnern der Ukraine aufzunehmen, was kein russischer Politiker jemals wieder ändern kann. 
Darüber wird es keine Gespräche mehr geben und auch keine Chance der Rückholung.

Gleichzeitig hat Russland keine Eile und kann jederzeit weitere Ziele in Angriff nehmen.
Was kommt als nächstes?
Sicher Odessa und damit der Anschluss von Transnistrien und Gagausien. Der Ukraine ist damit jeder wirtschaftlichen und militärischen Grundlage beraubt.
Sie wird in jeder Hinsicht von uns abhängig sein.

Ich denke, es sollte langsam mal Verhandelt werden.
Der Winter kommt und weitere Probleme für die Ukraine und Europa.
Nicht zu Vergessen die Wahlen in den USA und viel Unmut dort, über die soziale Situation und fehlenden Mittel zur Unterstützung.

Militärisch war die Offensive in Charkiw ein kurzes aufflackern mit hohen Verlusten. Das gleiche gilt für Cherson.
Daneben ein anrennen gegen Liman seit 10 Tagen.
Militärische Ausrüstung, wird durch Blut ersetzt.
Das kann keiner wollen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Rund 30 Mio Tote Bürger der Sowjetunion im 2.Weltkrieg, könnte einiges in der Ukrainekrise politisch erklären ?


Schwerlich. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass die Ukraine neben Belarus und den baltischen Sowjetrepubliken einer der Hauptkriegsschauplätze auf dem Gebiet der Sowjetunion war und auch viele Soldaten der Rotarmee stellte.
In der Summe  waren mindestens ein Viertel und möglicherweise bis zu ein Drittel dieser 30 Mio. Opfer Ukrainer.

Und war da nicht vorher noch was mit der Holodomor?


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573621444700930049

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Okay vlt wären die Soldaten über die Mosins doch ganz happy😅


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie immer Behauptungen.


Dein ganzes Dasein hier im Forum besteht und bestand immer nur aus Behauptungen, die sich bis jetzt zu mind. 90% nicht/nie erfüllt haben.
Dein ganzer Post 14202 ist wieder eine einzige Behauptung, zu verstehen was du dir dabei denkst, habe ich schon lange aufgegeben, aber sei versichert, auchg deine Voraussagen in Post 14202 werden nicht eintreten, die Ukraine wird ihr Staatsgebiet wiederbekommen!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay vlt wären die Soldaten über die Mosins doch ganz happy😅



Und andere wären vielleicht noch mehr "happy", wenn es mal geschafft werden würde, was @chill_eule auch bereits unzählige male gemahnt hat (vielleicht sollte er da mal endlich moderativ durchgreifen, weil anders wird es scheinbar nicht gelernt) hier nicht einfach nur, ohne weitere Angaben zu, auf Social Media Kanäle zu verlinken, deren Inhalte manche User nicht sehen können.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Salve,



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/putin-schaltet-sich-mehr-in-kriegsstrategie-ein-und-verbietet-generaelen-rueckzug_id_152692362.html
		


Mehr auf Adolfs Spuren kann man schon gar nicht mehr wandern, aber gut, das erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Ukraine wesentlich schneller gewinnt!


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und wieder nur Lügen, Lügen und nochmals Lügen von den Kremlingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie haben wohl die unzähligen geflüchtetten jungen Russen mit dem zwangsmobilisierten Kanonenfutter vertauscht, und stibitzten sich mal schnell die 1 Mio. In Russland geht eben alles


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> hier nicht einfach nur, ohne weitere Angaben zu


Ist im Kontext zu verstehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mehr auf Adolfs Spuren kann man schon gar nicht mehr wandern, aber gut, das erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Ukraine wesentlich schneller gewinnt!


Ja du vereinfachst etwas zu stark, wenn du sagst, dass jede Einmischung von Hitler militärisch negativ gewesen wäre.
Frankreich ist nur in 6 Wochen gefallen weil Hitler gegen die Mehrheit der Generalität Manstein hat machen lassen.

Trennung 

Ich bin echt nicht sicher wie lange Russland das noch durchhalten soll...


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja du vereinfachst etwas zu stark, wenn du sagst, dass jede Einmischung von Hitler militärisch negativ gewesen wäre.
> Frankreich ist nur in 6 Wochen gefallen weil Hitler gegen die Mehrheit der Generalität Manstein hat machen lassen.


Off Topic:

Gleichzeitig hat er es vor Dünkirchen gründlich versaut, als er sich nachdrücklich eingemischt hat, um zu zeigen wer das Sagen hat.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Welche Quellen gibt es das sich Putin massiv in die Kriegsführung einmischt?


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Quellen gibt es das sich Putin massiv in die Kriegsführung einmischt?


Steht alles im verlinkten Artikel, lesen bildet.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja du vereinfachst etwas zu stark, wenn du sagst, dass jede Einmischung von Hitler militärisch negativ gewesen wäre.
> Frankreich ist nur in 6 Wochen gefallen weil Hitler gegen die Mehrheit der Generalität Manstein hat machen lassen.


Du kennst das Sprichwort, auch blinder Führer findet mal ein Korn?

Oder willst du ernsthaft meinen, Hitlers Einmischungen wären in der Gesamtbetachtung nicht in der absoluten Mehrheit der Fälle und / oder ihrer Folgen ehr völlig kontraproduktiv gewesen, nur weil er in ein paar Punkten auch mal Entscheidungen getroffen hat, die zu "Erfolgen" geführt haben, oder schlimmere Ergebnisse zeitweilig verhinderten?

Die da zum Bleistift wären, zum einen Mannsteins Plan zu unterstützen über die Ardennen anzugreifen und im Winter 41 vor Moskau einen keinen Schritt zurück Befehl zu erteilen, was wohl einen völligen Zusammenbruch dieser Front verhinderte.

Es stehen dem auf der Gegenseite deutlich mehr Entscheidungen von ihm, die man einfach nur als katastrophale Fehlentscheidungen und Fehleinschätzungen ansehen muss, gegenüber und bei vielen davon wurde er von seinen Generälen darauf hingewiesen und hat sie trotzdem, gegen den Willen seiner Militärs, durchgesetzt.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Steht alles im verlinkten Artikel, lesen bildet.



Hast du die NYT selber gelesen, wo dieser Artikel steht?
Welche Quellen ausser " sollen, " sagen" und Putin " denkt", gibt es dazu?
Übrigens, woher weiß man was Putin " denkt"?

Abgesehen davon, kannst du erklären, wodurch die Russen in Cherson, Nachteile durch die Sprengung des Dammes
haben ?
Warum sollen sie auf Cherson eingeschlossen sein ?

"Als Reaktion auf das Rückzugsverbot jagten die Russen einen Staudamm auf dem Fluss Inhulets in die Luft, nur um dann zuzusehen, wie die Ukrainer ihre Ponton-Brücken über den Dnipro zerstörten. Ukrainische Offizielle teilten mit, dass die Russen dadurch von großen Teilen ihrer Versorgung in dem Gebiet abgeschnitten worden seien."

Soweit ich weiß, sitzen die Ukrainer in einem Brückenkopf, mit zerstörten Brücken?
Kannst du das erklären?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die da zum Bleistift wären, zum einen Mannsteins Plan zu unterstützen über die Ardennen anzugreifen



Erinnert an Charkiw.

Was hat die Ardennenoffensive gebracht, außer Reserven zu verheizen? Alleine die Luftwaffe verlor dabei die letzten nennenswerten Einheiten, die zu einem Angriff auf die Bomberflotten gesammelt wurden.

Auch da wären Verhandlungen klüger gewesen um Menschen und Infrastrukturen zu erhalten.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kennst das Sprichwort, auch blinder Führer findet mal ein Korn?


Ich hab keine genaue Aufschlüsselung dafür, aber ich weiß, dass man eigene Fehler gerne bei den Toten ablädt.
Hast du Zahlen dazu?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Erinnert an Charkiw.
> 
> Was hat die Ardennenoffendive gebracht, außer Reserven zu verheizen? Alleine die Luftwaffe verlor dabei die letzten nennenswerten Einheiten, die zu einem Angriff auf die Bomberflotten gesammelt wurden.


Aha ja...
Tell me more, wo da 1940 Einheiten und Reserven verheizt wurden, für ein Nullergebnis und das Ehnlichkeiten zu Charkiw hatte...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch da wären Verhandlungen klüger gewesen um Menschen und Infrastrukturen zu erhalten.


Niemand wollte 1944 noch mit Hitler verhandeln, wozu auch, er war sichtbar auf dem Weg der Niederlage, also wozu mit einem Verlierer noch irgendwelche Konditionen zu seinen Gunsten verhandeln, wenn man in nicht zu ferner Zukunft die Bedingungen auch frei diktieren kann.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es einfach nur noch zynisch gewesen wäre, mit so einem verbrecherischen Regime über einen Frieden zu verhandeln und nicht über die Kapitulation.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Leute das ist alles Off-Topic!
Wenn Interesse, dann machen wir einen Thread auf und diskutieren das, nur hier führt das dazu, das Eule weniger chillt!


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Was haltet ihr davon das die Verluste der Ukraine 9k Soldaten betragen soll?


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon das die Verluste der Ukraine 9k Soldaten betragen soll?


Diese Aussage war vor Wochen!
Ich schätze die Verluste der Ukraine auf 15-20k, jedenfalls deutlich weniger als die der Russischen Armee (da inkludiere ich alle Gruppen)!


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay vlt wären die Soldaten über die Mosins doch ganz happy


Wir werden sehen, was am Ende an der Front ankommt. Ich denke mal die Handfeuerwaffen werden nicht das Problem werden, eher die medizinische Ausrüstung, Stichwort rotes Gummiband und dann die Kleidung, so Sachen wie hochwertige Stiefel.

Ebenfalls bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Fahrzeuge aus dem Lager aussehen, die Russen haben sicherlich nicht wenig die letzten Monate aus dem Lager geholt, sie werden jetzt nicht plötzlich perfekte Fahrzeuge finden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage war vor Wochen!











						Ukraine lost 9,000 defenders in war with Russia – Defense Ministry
					

Ukraine has lost 9,000 defenders since Russia launched its ongoing full-scale invasion. — Ukrinform.




					www.ukrinform.net
				




Sie haben es vor zwei Tagen nochmal gesagt, so viel ich weiß enthält das nur Soldaten und beispielsweise keine territoriale Kräfte, also könnte deine Zahl schon passen.


----------



## Kassalowski (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur nicht mehr lesen das die Russen sowas " traditionelles "  im *Krieg* haben...



stimmt schon, das sitzt wohl tiefer.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573688981715406848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



°für die Verweigerer:
Das Video zeigt einen Polizeitruck in Moskau in welchen kurz vor Beginn des Video eine Frau "verbracht" wurde.
Das wesentliche ist jedoch nicht zu sehen. Wohl aber zu hören.
Nach allem, was man so zu hören und zu lesen bekommt wird man das leider Gottes wohl erstmal unter "absolut glaubhaft" einstufen müssen.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, was am Ende an der Front ankommt. Ich denke mal die Handfeuerwaffen werden nicht das Problem werden, eher die medizinische Ausrüstung, Stichwort rotes Gummiband und dann die Kleidung, so Sachen wie hochwertige Stiefel.
> 
> Ebenfalls bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Fahrzeuge aus dem Lager aussehen, die Russen haben sicherlich nicht wenig die letzten Monate aus dem Lager geholt, sie werden jetzt nicht plötzlich perfekte Fahrzeuge finden.
> 
> ...


Habe immer wieder mal gelesen dass durchschnittlich um die 100 Ukrainer pro Tag fallen/verwunden, was seit Kriegsbeginn ca um 1/5 dessen beträgt was die Russen an Soldaten verloren, aber warscheinlich wird es eher Richtung 1/6 gehen. Wenn also ca 10.000-15.000 Ukrainer bereits gefallen wärn, tod, wärn es mit großer Warscheinlichkeit um die 70.000-90.000 tote/verwundette Russen.

Laut CIA sind die ukrainischen Angaben über die eigenen Verluste nicht untertrieben sondern nahe der Realität, also werden sich die russischen Verluste weit über der bekannten 1/3 Regel bewegen. Für einen Ukrainer braucht es durchschnittlich 5 Russen.

Würde heissen dass die Ukraine für sie bereits jetzt ein größeres Desaster ist als damals Afghanistan.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ebenfalls bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Fahrzeuge aus dem Lager aussehen, die Russen haben sicherlich nicht wenig die letzten Monate aus dem Lager geholt, sie werden jetzt nicht plötzlich perfekte Fahrzeuge finden.



Seit 2016 läuft die Modernisierung von T80 und T-90.

"Unglaubliche Mengen an Kampfpanzern
Offen bleibt die Frage, was Moskau mit diesen Mengen an modernen Panzern will, alle drei Typen summieren sich auf 6000 Exemplare auf. Neben dem Einsatz in extremen Klimazonen wie der Arktis, werden die runderneuerten T-80 die Wartezeit auf den T-14 überbrücken. Außerdem wären sie ein Reservoir, mit dem Moskau seinen Verbündeten rasch aushelfen könnte. Und mit ihnen würden die Truppen der Reserve moderne Ausrüstung erhalten. Auf jeden Fall sind das gewaltige Zahlen, zumal nicht zu erkennen ist, dass der Westen diesen Stückzahlen mit überlegener Technik begegnen kann"









						Schneller Angriffspanzer T-80: Putin lässt 3000 alte Panzer modernisieren
					

Wladimir Putin hat bereits T-14 Armata Kampfpanzer bestellt, nun lässt er noch einmal 3000 T-80 komplett modernisieren. Fragt sich nur: Was will Moskau mit so vielen Panzern?




					www.stern.de
				




Seit 2020 mod der T-90









						Putins neuer alter Kampfpanzer T-90M Proryv-3 - billig, erprobt und tödlich
					

Neben dem T-14 Armata erhalten Russlands Angriffsverbände eine verbesserte Version des T-90. Der Kampfpanzer aus dem Kalten Krieg wird mit den modernen Systemen des T-14 aufgewertet.




					www.stern.de
				




Nicht vergessen die ganzen T-72 Varianten und anderen eingelagert Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Für einen Ukrainer braucht es durchschnittlich 5 Russen.



Ich habe gerade auf Liveupmap geschaut und mal die ganzen Bombenzeichen gezählt.
Das sind gerade rund 80 Symbole.
Wie jeden Tag unf das ist eine westliche Karte.
80 Symbole bedeuten auch nicht das da ein Schuß gefallen ist, sondern sicher ein größer Beschuß.
Meinst du das da gerade 100 Mann verloren gehen?

Da werden Sammlungspunkte, Unterkünfte für Soldaten in Rotation, Eisenbahnzentren wo Truppen verladen werden, Angriffstruppen auf freiem Feld, oder Truppen die in Cherson in Brückenköpfen, oder von Drohnen und Aufklärern entdeckt werden bombardiert. 
Daneben wirken Hubschrauber und Angriffsflugzeuge entdeckte Truppen und das Tag und Nacht.

In der Nacht jagen die Hubschrauber auf 10km Truppen und Ausrüstung.

Das seit Wochen, Monaten und es soll kaum Verluste verursachen, aber die Russen haben 5-6 fach höhere Verluste, obwohl die Ukraine zu vergleichbaren nicht fähig sind?

Sry, das glaube ich nicht.

Wegen der Verluste bin ich so sehr gegen weitere Kämpfe. Gerade die Terrabats werden als Lückenfüller verheizt.
Fehlende Ausrüstung, wird durch Blut ersetzt.

Ich behaupte um die 100k
1:5 rund.


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Habe immer wieder mal gelesen dass durchschnittlich um die 100 Ukrainer pro Tag fallen/verwunden, was seit Kriegsbeginn ca um 1/5 dessen beträgt was die Russen an Soldaten verloren, aber warscheinlich wird es eher Richtung 1/6 gehen. Wenn also ca 10.000-15.000 Ukrainer bereits gefallen wärn, tod, wärn es mit großer Warscheinlichkeit um die 70.000-90.000 tote/verwundette Russen.
> 
> Laut CIA sind die ukrainischen Angaben über die eigenen Verluste nicht untertrieben sondern nahe der Realität, also werden sich die russischen Verluste weit über der bekannten 1/3 Regel bewegen. Für einen Ukrainer braucht es durchschnittlich 5 Russen.


Die aktuelle Schätzung von Zelensky ist 50 Tode pro Tag. Quelle

Ich will jetzt nicht mit Verhältnisse um mich werfen, sondern einfach nur zu Bedenken geben, es gibt ja verschiedene Abschnitte an der Front, wir wissen nicht wie hoch die Verluste um Bachmut sind, wo die Russen gerade die meisten Angriffe starten, wie hart Kherson angegriffen wird und wie stark die Vereidigung da ist. Die Ukrainer sind in Kharkiv in einer schnelleren Angriffsbewegung und um Kherson in einer langsameren, um Bachmut ist es mehr ein halten unter starkem Beschuss. 

Das Thema Irzium vor HIMARS habe ich schon mehrmals angeschnitten, das war damals einfach eine absolute Todesfalle für die Ukrainer und so viel ich weiß, waren das dort hauptsächlich territoriale Kräfte, welche extreme Verluste erlitten haben. Wenn wir jetzt also um die 10k Soldaten nehmen und da ein paar tausend andere Einheiten addieren, ist das nicht so unrealistisch in meinen Augen.  

Ich weiß nicht wie viele die Russen geschickt haben, aber sie haben auch Navy, Riot Polizei, Atomeinheiten, Geheimdienst usw. in den Krieg geschickt. Wagner untersteht ja auch dem großen Befehlssystem, dann Freiwillige aus verschiedenen Regionen die freiwillig oder unter Druck nachgerückt sind, um die Lücken zu füllen. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit 2016 läuft die Modernisierung von T80 und T-90.
> 
> Seit 2020 mod der T-90
> 
> ...


Die beiden Artikel stellen etwas Anhand einer Meldung aus Russland dar, wo sind dieses ganzen Panzer, wenn sie tausende T80 auf dem neustes Stand hätten, warum sehen wir die nicht? Wenn sie alten Panzern die Innereien des T-14 Armata verbauen könnten, warum bauen sie keine T14. 

Such lieber mal eine Quelle dafür wie viel Panzer die aktuell neu bauen und wv sie von den modernisierten Panzern sie im Lager haben. Bedenke dabei, sie müssen zur Zeit ebenfalls Rückläufer aus der Ukrainer reparieren und andere müssen zusätzlich die Lagerpanzer wieder aufbereiten.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die beiden Artikel stellen etwas Anhand einer Meldung aus Russland dar, wo sind dieses ganzen Panzer, wenn sie tausende T80 auf dem neustes Stand hätten, warum sehen wir die nicht? Wenn sie alten Panzern die Innereien des T-14 Armata verbauen könnten, warum bauen sie keine T14.


Genauso wie er glaubt, dass seit 7 Monaten alles nach Plan läuft und die Russische Armee am Gewinnen ist  , glaubt er eben auch noch immer an die Russische Armee, aus dem Propaganda Katalog, die dem Westen seit 14 Jahren verkauft wurde!

Das schöne an diesen Artikeln ist ja auch die vollmundigen Ankündigungen zum "Armata", die halt *nie stattgefunden haben!*

Wir können uns hier auch den Mund fusselig reden und selbst wenn die Ukraine die Russen komplett aus dem Land schmeißt oder die "Linien" des 24.02.2022 erreicht, wird Tschetan das als Sieg verkaufen.
Er behauptet doch auch hier ständig, die Russische Armee würde in der Ukraine nur Support geben, durch die Blume sagt er ständig, das ist eher ein Bürgerkrieg, als das Russland die Ukranie völkerrechtswidrig überfallen hat.

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Winter, was sich da so alles ergeben wird, er erkennt ja noch nichtmal anhand von einer Karte, das die Russischen Truppen in Cherson extrem exponiert sind und nach übereinstimmenden Meldungen, der Russischen Blogger, massiv Probleme mit ihrem zum größten Teil abgeschnittenen Nachschub haben.
Aber hier ständig behaupten, wie toll er "gedient" hat,
Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre, ist es eigentlich die tägliche Dosis Realsatire, nur leider ist dieser Krieg alles andere als witzig!


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2022)

Ach ja... Mittlerweile beschweren sich sogar die eigenen Leute in Putins Umfeld über das "Knüppelsystem vieler Einberufungsstellen". Aber ist ja laut unserem Radio Moskau (tschetan) alles korrekt bei der Einberufung, alles nur Profisoldaten, alles Kämpfer... Wenn es nur nicht so armselig wäre...









						Russlands Teilmobilmachung: Kritik auch von offizieller Seite
					

Seit der Teilmobilmachung kommt Russland nicht zur Ruhe. Bei neuen Protesten gab es Hunderte Festnahmen. Mittlerweile wird auch von offiziellen Stellen die Kritik am Vorgehen der Behörden lauter.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



@Tschetan auch vom Stern 









						1. Garde Panzer Armee - "Der Hammer, der jede Verteidigung zerschlägt"
					

Die 1. Garde Panzer Armee wird von Moskau neu aufgebaut. Damit reagiert der Kreml auf die Nato, die 4000 Mann in die baltischen Staaten schickt. Mit ihren über 500 Kampfpanzern will Russland jeden Widerstand zermahlen.




					www.stern.de


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Schätzung von Zelensky ist 50 Tode pro Tag. Quelle
> 
> Ich will jetzt nicht mit Verhältnisse um mich werfen, sondern einfach nur zu Bedenken geben, es gibt ja verschiedene Abschnitte an der Front, wir wissen nicht wie hoch die Verluste um Bachmut sind, wo die Russen gerade die meisten Angriffe starten, wie hart Kherson angegriffen wird und wie stark die Vereidigung da ist. Die Ukrainer sind in Kharkiv in einer schnelleren Angriffsbewegung und um Kherson in einer langsameren, um Bachmut ist es mehr ein halten unter starkem Beschuss.
> 
> ...


Ich habe da rund 100 (Verwundette inclusive) im Kopf. Die Anzahl an Toten und Verwunderten müssen erst gesichert bestätigt werden so weit möglich, so dass Aussagen mit hohen Wahrheitsgehalt eh immer erst paar Tage nach einem größeren Gefecht bereitgestellt werden können. Allerdings waren die ukrainischen Angaben bisher nicht so überzogen wie man annehmen könnte weshalb man ihre Schätzungen eigtl ernst nehmen darf, ohne allzugroße Abweichungen meine ich. Auf jeden Fall sind sie auch in Sachen Informationsapperat den Russen deutlich überlegen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf Liveupmap geschaut und mal die ganzen Bombenzeichen gezählt.
> Das sind gerade rund 80 Symbole.
> Wie jeden Tag unf das ist eine westliche Karte.
> 80 Symbole bedeuten auch nicht das da ein Schuß gefallen ist, sondern sicher ein größer Beschuß.
> ...


So wie ich das bis jetzt sehe kämpften die Russen nachts praktisch garnicht weil sie dafür nicht im Entferntesten ausgerüstet sind. Das muss man sich ersteinmal vorstellen in einem Angriffskrieg des 21. Jahrhunderts.. Ansonsten würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht auf eigene Zählungen verlassen weil das reine Spekulation ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wegen der Verluste bin ich so sehr gegen weitere Kämpfe. Gerade die Terrabats werden als Lückenfüller verheizt.
> Fehlende Ausrüstung, wird durch Blut ersetzt.


Ohne Kämpfe gäbe es auch große Verluste in Form von Terror an Ukrainern. Sie wollen lieber kämpfen und dadurch überleben. Ansonsten sind die Russen weiterhin der Eindringling und in der Initiative, also müsstest du deine Sorgen an den Kreml adressieren. Deine Logik in der Sache erschließt sich mir immernoch nicht, sie sollen sich ergeben damit keine Russen mehr sterben ?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> @Tschetan auch vom Stern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wie "vorrangig" die 1. Garde Panzerarmee seit 2016 mit T-14 Armata ausgerüstet wurde sah man dann ja 2022 in der Ukraine und welch "erfolgreicher Hammer" sie ist, um die ukrainische "Verteidigung zu zerschlagen", ebenso.

Außer großen Worten hat der Kreml seit 2016 wenig reale Erfolge, bei der Modernisierung und Neuausrichtung seiner Armee, auf den Weg gebracht.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die beiden Artikel stellen etwas Anhand einer Meldung aus Russland dar, wo sind dieses ganzen Panzer, wenn sie tausende T80 auf dem neustes Stand hätten, warum sehen wir die nicht? Wenn sie alten Panzern die Innereien des T-14 Armata verbauen könnten, warum bauen sie keine T14.



Wo willst du sie denn alle sehen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tE__TbcvL3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  hier, aber was soll das beweisen, auch wann war dieser Zug unterwegs?

Wenn sie das erwähnte Programm hatten, wird schon einiges erfüllt sein.

Ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung in der NVA sagen, das es Lager gab,  wo die Ausrüstung von kompletten Einheiten stand und diese innerhalb von 24 Stunden mit Reservisten besetzt und Einsatzbereit waren.

Diese Lager waren so das die Panzer und SPW,SPZ optimal gelagert wurden.
Sie waren aufmunitioniert und aufgetankt. Dazu wurden sie regelmäßig gestartet und gewartet.
Das gleiche gibt es bei der russischen Armee.

Ich sah auf YT mal ein Film über die eingelagerten modernisierten T-62. 
Die standen in Hallen unter Planen, in die trockene Luft geblasen wurde.
Optimaler Zustand.

Anzunehmen, die Panzer gehen aus, ist zu optimistisch.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Anzunehmen, die Panzer gehen aus, ist zu optimistisch.


Anzunehmen die Ukrainer und der Westen hätten keinerlei Antwort ist ebenfalls optimistisch. Hoffentlich werden die Crews besser darin geschult die Panzer schneller zu verlassen als bisher


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wie er glaubt, dass seit 7 Monaten alles nach Plan läuft



Was ist " ein " Plan? Es wird einen ganzen Schrank an Plänen geben und er wird an die Gegebenheiten angepasst.
Sicher ist nur, das die Russen sicher nicht in 3 Tagen die Ukraine erobern wollten



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir können uns hier auch den Mund fusselig reden und selbst wenn die Ukraine die Russen komplett aus dem Land schmeißt oder die "Linien" des 24.02.2022 erreicht, wird @Tschetan das als Sieg verkaufen.



Das wird nicht passieren.  Krieg findet nicht in Hollywood statt und hat mit Ressourcen zu tun.



Don-71 schrieb:


> mit ihrem zum größten Teil abgeschnittenen Nachschub haben.





Tekkla schrieb:


> auch vom Stern



Was willst du damit ausdrücjen?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deine Logik in der Sache erschließt sich mir immernoch nicht, sie sollen sich ergeben damit keine Russen mehr sterben



Nee, sie sollen einen Waffenstillstand machen und verhandeln um auch ihre Leben zu retten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> sah man dann ja 2022 in der Ukraine



Hast du Quellen über ihren Einsatz, also richtig Angriff?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn sie das erwähnte Programm hatten, wird schon einiges erfüllt sein.



Nur in deiner Fantasie.
Die T-14 Armata, welche man 2015 / 2016 bei der Paraden in Moskau sah, waren absolut noch keine serienreifen Panzer, das war sehr klar erkennbar.

Das mag sich im Laufe der letzten 6 - 7 Jahre danach zwar langsam geändert haben, aber gebaut dürften trotzdem sogut wie keine Serienexemplare worden sein, wenn es überhaupt schon auch nur ein einziges Serienexemplar gibt, das ausgeliefert wurde.

Auch, weil es Aufnahmen gab, nach dem Kriegsbeginn im Februar, aus den Werkshallen von Uralwagonsawod, von einem Besuch Putins, wo man die Produktionslinie der T-14 genau sehen konnte.
Stand alles Still und keiner der Panzer war auch nur ansatzweise fertig gebaut und warum, weil die T-14 vollgestopft mit westlicher Technik waren, die sie nach ihren Angriff auf die Ukraine, durch die Sanktionen, nicht mehr bekommen können.

Ensprechend, wenn Uralwagonsawod keine T-14 bauen kann, weil ihnen die Teile fehlen, können sie auch keine T-72, T-80 und T-90 mehr mit Teilen ausrüsten / moderniseren, welche auch im Armata verbaut sind.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Anzunehmen die Ukrainer und der Westen hätten keinerlei Antwort ist ebenfalls optimistisch. Hoffentlich werden die Crews besser darin geschult die Panzer schneller zu verlassen als bisher



Wie viele moderne Panzer besitzt Polen jetzt noch? 
Oder was ist mit ihren Haubitzen?
Slowakei, Tschechien, Holland usw?
Alle liefern und wie sieht der Nachschub aus?


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nee, sie sollen einen Waffenstillstand machen und verhandeln um auch ihre Leben zu retten.


Ich bin mir sicher dass auf beiden Seiten alle gerne wieder nach Hause gehen würden, aber so lange Russland keine Bedinungen in Form des Abzuges seiner Truppen schafft sondern immer weiter eskaliert, untergaben sie jegliche Chance auf einen Frieden.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie viele moderne Panzer besitzt Polen jetzt noch?
> Oder was ist mit ihren Haubitzen?
> Slowakei, Tschechien, Holland usw?
> Alle liefern und wie sieht der Nachschub aus?


Meinst du dass wenn Russland über 6000 Panzer nach Westen verschiebt die NATO dabei zuschaut ?


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Krieg findet nicht in Hollywood statt und hat mit Ressourcen zu tun.


Welche Erkenntnis, nur wir sehen eben seit 7 Monaten, das Russland wesentlich weniger Ressourcen und TEchnik hat als vermutet und da sie jetzt auch keine direkten Eisenbahnlinien mehr haben, wird alles noch schwieriger.
Ich sage für den Winter frierende und halbverhungerte Russische Einheiten voraus, während die Ukraine aus dem Westen alles bekommt, um das nicht zu erleben.
Der Nachschub für den Winter rollt schon längst in die Ukraine.


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Winter, was sich da so alles ergeben wird, er erkennt ja noch nichtmal anhand von einer Karte, das die Russischen Truppen in Cherson extrem exponiert sind und nach übereinstimmenden Meldungen, der Russischen Blogger, massiv Probleme mit ihrem zum größten Teil abgeschnittenen Nachschub haben.
> Aber hier ständig behaupten, wie toll er "gedient" hat,
> Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre, ist es eigentlich die tägliche Dosis Realsatire, nur leider ist dieser Krieg alles andere als witzig!


Ich halte von den Amerikaner auch politisch nicht sonderlich viel, ebenfalls sind die Ukrainer bestimmt auch durch die Bank weg keine Engel auf Erden, aber es ist schon nicht mehr feierlich, wie man so offensichtlich auf einem Auge so blind ist.

Russland hat ein großes Militär und eigentlich auch hochwertige Entwicklungen, aber es muss einem doch auffallen das Russland anscheinend Probleme hat und die Berichte des russischen MoD so auch nicht stimmen können. Für mich als Kaufmann liegt es eigentlich auf der Hand, dass es so gar nicht funktionieren kann, sie können mit deren finanziellen Mitteln und den Personalprobleme gar nicht eine so große Armee unterhalten, wenn es auch Qualitativ sein soll.

Die Unterhaltung  des riesigen Fuhrparkes, der Atomwaffen, die ständig Ausbildung von Soldaten verursachen extreme Kosten und dann wollen sie noch ständig am Nabel der Zeit neue Waffen entwickeln.

Ich gehe schon davon aus, das die Berichte stimmen, das die russischen Soldaten auf dem Trainingsplatz kaum schießen dürfen, ihre Ausrüstung teilweise selber besorgen müssen oder es mehrere Jahre alt ist.
Ich glaube ebenfalls, das sie nicht so extrem viele Panzer haben, wie immer behauptet wird oder zumindest nur in vielen verschiedenen Zuständen.

Wenn sie also jetzt 300k-1 Millionen Soldaten herbeirufen wird das deren Probleme noch deutlicher aufzeigen, viele davon werden kein gutes Training haben, nur in Kriegen gekämpft haben, wo sie komplett überlegen waren und dann müssen die Russen erstmal die ganze Ausrüstung ran schaffen. Wir haben heute schon die ersten Waffen gesehen, welche komplett verrostet waren, die kann man wohl wieder aufmöbeln, aber ein Panzer nicht so schnell und ein abgelaufenes Medikit auch nicht. Sie haben dann zwar endlich neue Infanterieeinheiten, aber die haben eine niedrige Moral, schlechte Ausrüstung und zunehmend schlechtes Material.

Trotzdem wird das den Ukrainer schaden, ich hoffe der Westen reagiert deswegen zeitnahe darauf und liefert entsprechend bzw. bildet mehr Einheiten aus.

Kherson steht angeblich unter Feuerkontrollen der Ukrainer, naja eigentlich schon, die Amerikaner sollten genug Informationen liefern. Es gibt weiterhin Gerüchte über Lieferungen per Hubschrauber und aktuell füllen die Russen neben den Spalt neben der ehemaligen Dammbrücke mit LKW Ladungen auf. Mal sehen wie es da weitergeht, von neu Einberufenen sollen ja schon in wenigen Wochen die ersten ankommen (Gerücht), aber die erscheinen ja auch nicht plötzlich in Kherson.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Nachschub für den Winter rollt schon längst in die Ukraine.



Worauf? 
Weißt du was erforderlich ist die Lieferungen von der Westgrenze, bis in den Donbass zu karren?
Bis jetzt funktioniert noch der überwiegende Teil der Infrastruktur und Brücken.


Zum Krieg gehört auch die wirtschaftliche Situation eines Landes. Nahrungsmittel, Heizung, Elektrizität.
Bei einer weiteren Eskalation, wird es sehr schwierig sein das sicherzustellen.

Das sind einfach die Bedingungen und Russland kann warten und reagieren.

Das muß man nicht gut finden, aber die Realität anerkennen, sollte man auch.


Viele sind scheinbar relativ ahnungslos was die militärischen Fähigkeiten betrifft. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/9K121_Wichr  zum Thema "Nachtkampf".

10km Reichweite und wird von russischen Hubschraubern auf Nachtjagd genutzt.gibt scheinbar wenig Gegenwehr.
Jede Nacht...
Das ist nur ein Teil der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher ist nur, das die Russen sicher nicht in 3 Tagen die Ukraine erobern wollten


Wieso wollten? Den russischen Soldaten hatte man erklärt, dass sie mit offenen Armen empfangen werden.
Die haben bestimmt blöd geguckt, als sie beschossen wurden und inzwischen ist die Luft raus. Keiner hat noch Lust seinen Kopf für die Allmachtphantasien eines Kremlführers hinzuhalten.
Wer kann, sitzt gerade im Flugzeug oder Zug und  verlässt das Land.
Die Russen, die jetzt ihre Heimat verlassen sind die wahren Helden Russlands.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen, die jetzt ihre Heimat verlassen sind die wahren Helden Russlands.


Sehe ich nicht so.
Einfach nur weglaufen kann jeder, dazu braucht es keinen Mut.
Besonders auch dann nicht wenn es nur in ein westliches EU-Land, oder die USA, ist.
Die wahren Helden in Russland sind im Moment die, die trotzdem sie wissen was ihnen dafür blüht, gegen diesen Mist auf die Straße gehen, um zu demonstrieren.


----------



## hoffgang (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Viele sind scheinbar relativ ahnungslos was die militärischen Fähigkeiten betrifft.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/9K121_Wichr  zum Thema "Nachtkampf".
> 
> ...



Echt jetzt... >200 Tage Krieg und du kommst immer noch mit Waffenporno um die Ecke, verstehst dabei immer noch nicht, dass die von Dir gehypten Systeme gar nicht so geil sind, aber weil du irgendwas drüber gelesen hast findest du das total spannend, kannst aber nicht erklären warum.

Scheint ja wirklich hoch effektiv zu sein das Teil. Seit 212 Tagen können die das nun "Jede Nacht..." einsetzen und alles was dabei rausgekommen ist war ne Teilmobilmachung, zigtausende Tote russische Soldaten, ne gescheiterte Offensive an allen Fronten und eine Massenflucht an wehrfähiger Bevölkerung.

Vllt wärs für dich wirklich mal an der Zeit aufzuhören einzelne Waffensysteme phallisch anzubeten und der Realität ins Auge zu blicken. Die Russische Armee ist ein Trümmerhaufen. Mies geführt, miserabel ausgestattet, katastrophal ausgebildet und vollkommen unmotiviert. Das hat Sie - entgegen allgemeiner Erwartungen - immer und immer wieder bewiesen seit Februar.

Da hilft auch kein Waffen Porno um sich das schönzureden, aber vllt kann man was vom Raketentreibstoff in Wodka lösen und sich so das Leben schönsaufen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.
> Einfach nur weglaufen kann jeder, dazu braucht es keinen Mut, besonders dann nicht wenn es nur in ein westliches EU-Land, oder die USA ist.
> Die wahren Helden in Russland sind im Moment die, die trotzdem sie wissen was ihnen blüht, gegen diesen Mist auf die Straße gehen, um zu demonstrieren.


Ich denke dabei an die Russen, die sich mit dem Regime anlegen und dann eben das Land verlassen, weil sie keine Lust auf den Spinner im Kreml haben. Die verlassen mit nichts ihre Heimat und falls sie wieder zurück kommen sollten, landen sie im Knast.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Echt jetzt... >200 Tage Krieg und du kommst immer noch mit Waffenporno um die Ecke, verstehst dabei immer noch nicht, dass die von Dir gehypten Systeme gar nicht so geil sind, aber weil du irgendwas drüber gelesen hast findest du das total spannend, kannst aber nicht erklären warum.



Und selbst wenn sie mal wirklich geil sein sollten, hat Russland davon, aus finanziellen Gründen, in der Regel, kaum mal mehr als eine Hand voll im aktiven Dienst, falls überhaupt und es nicht nur irgendwo in der Rüstungsindustrie als Prototyp verstaubt.


----------



## LDNV (24. September 2022)

Würde eher sagen das beide genannte Parteien von Russen Helden sind.
Sowohl die die versuchen so schnell und so weit weg wie möglich zu kommen und allein damit schon ein Statement setzen, wie auch die die aktiv auf die Straße gehen und sich niederknüppeln lassen / Ihr leben auf diese Art und Weise weg werfen oder zumindest solang bis da jemand neues an der Macht ist und sich bequemt sie raus zu lassen...

Ehrlicherweise muss ich gestehen das ich auch, besonders durch das haben einer Familie, eher zu denjenigen gehören würde die so schnell wie möglich versuchen da abzuhauen und die Familien sicher unterzukriegen / zu versorgen.

Hätte ich das nicht würde ich wohl durchaus auf die Straße gehen und mich verprügeln und wegsperren lassen auf unbekannte Zeit.

---
Einfach mal um auch was einzusträuen:


			Kremlchef beeinflusst verstärkt die Militärtaktik: Putin soll Kommandeuren den Rückzug aus Cherson verboten haben


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wollten? Den russischen Soldaten hatte man erklärt, dass sie mit offenen Armen empfangen werden.



Da könntest du recht haben und das wäre sicher am Besten gewesen. Diese ganze Situation ist tragisch.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch nicht verstanden, das die Ukrainer nicht dagegen demonstriert haben wie ihre Landsleute bombardiert wurden.
Warum, haben sie es nicht gesehen, oder interessierte es nicht?

Oder sind sie schon so, das ihnen das abmurcksen von " Moskals" egal ist?

Auch in unserer Diskussion, wird eher entschuldigt und verstanden, das Donezk, mit allen Folgen für Zivilisten bombardiert wird.
Warum gab es keine Forderungen das unbedingt zu beenden? 

Stellt euch mal vor die spanische Regierung hätte Soldaten nach Katalonien geschickt und die Bevölkerung bombardiert?

Über Nazus redet man auch nicht mehr.  Alles Gute Jungs, selbst wenn sie bis zum Hals mit Hakenkreuze tätowiert sind

Vielleicht reichen 8 Jahre ideologischen Beeinflussung, im Hass zu erzeugen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiBXmbkwiSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das waren vielleicht Kämpfer in Mariupol?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch in unserer Diskussion, wird eher entschuldigt und verstanden, das Donezk, mit allen Folgen für Zivilisten bombardiert wird.
> Warum gab es keine Forderungen das unbedingt zu beenden?
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor die spanische Regierung hätte Soldaten nach Katalonien geschickt und die Bevölkerung bombardiert?
> ...


Ja und vielleicht haben die letzten 8 Jahre Putin und seine Nazikumpel aus dem ultranationalen Lager, sowie bei Wagner, auch gereicht, um gerade gezielt ethnische Minderheiten in Russland als schlecht ausgebildetes Kanonenfutter in die Ukraine zu senden um so auch weiße ethnische Russen zu schonen und das noch dazu ausgerüstet mit rostigen alten AK's, die schon jeder Beschreibung spoten (sowas überhaupt noch einem Soldaten ernsthaft in die Hand drücken zu wollen, damit er damit kämpfen soll)...


----------



## chill_eule (24. September 2022)

Fällt dir eigentlich auch noch mal was Anderes ein, als _immer wieder _nur neue Fragen zu stellen @Tschetan ?

Wir sind ein Diskussionsforum, keine Rateshow.

Vlt. wird dir dort eher geholfen mit deinen _unendlich vielen, _*sinnlosen* Fragen:
->
gutefrage.net

Und die ständig wiederkehrenden Themenwechsel (neudeutsch: _whataboutism_) solltest du dir in Zukunft auch verkneifen


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2022)

@Tschetan 

Ich möchte auch einmal spontan das Thema wechseln und dir eine Frage stellen: Was ist eigentlich deine Meinung hierzu?









						(S+) Ukraine-Krieg: Im Folterknast von Balaklija
					

Sechs Monate lang hatten russische Truppen in der Kleinstadt Balaklija das Sagen, dann eroberte die Ukraine das Gebiet in der Region Charkiw zurück. Nun berichten Bewohner und Ermittler von Gräueltaten während der Besatzung.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Russische Armee ist ein Trümmerhaufen. Mies geführt, miserabel ausgestattet, katastrophal ausgebildet und vollkommen unmotiviert. Das hat Sie - entgegen allgemeiner Erwartungen - immer und immer wieder bewiesen seit Februar.



Deshalb ja auch der gewaltige Einsatz der Nato?
Die Russen kämpfen nicht nicht nur gegen eine hochgerüstete, von der Nato ausgebildeten und organisierten Armee, sondern gegen eine Armee , die praktisch auf den großen Teil dieser Kapazitäten bei  Aufklärung, EW und vernetzter Kriegsführung zurückgreifen kann.
Das beginnt mit Drohnen, Awacs und endet mit Sateliten und Lieferung militärischer Ausrüstung. 

Gleichzeitig ist die eingesetzte Zahl an Soldaten, aller Beteiligten, um einiges kleiner, als die der ukrainischen Truppen.
Während die Ukraine mehrere Mobilisierungen durchgeführt haben, beginnt in Russland die erste .

Die Ukraine ist ein ernst zunehmender Gegner.

Zum Thema " phallische Verehrung" möchte ich auf Javelin, Himars, SwitchBlade,2000er, Gepard und andere 
" Gamechanger " verweisen .


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist ein ernst zunehmender Gegner.


Das klang bei dir, deinem Buddy Wladimir und seiner Clique, die letzten Monate noch ganz anders...


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor die spanische Regierung hätte Soldaten nach Katalonien geschickt und die Bevölkerung bombardiert?


Wenn die Italiener da mit Truppen munter mitgemischt hätten, joa, das kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## behemoth85 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Viele sind scheinbar relativ ahnungslos was die militärischen Fähigkeiten betrifft.


Und du etwa nicht ?, als jemand der aus einem Rückzug einen taktischen Sieg macht ?, und sich generell monatelang gegen die Einschätzung sämtlicher Experten stellt ? 

Aus was setzen sich denn bitte militärische Fähigkeiten zusammen ? Gemessen am Eindruck den du gibst scheint es überwiegend die materielle Größe zu sein. Dass wir seit Monaten Augenzeugen des Gegenteils sind in einem Krieg wo eine vielfach schwächere Armee die auf Teufel komm raus an fremden Waffen ausgebildet wird und am Ende die Effizient bringt die die ganze Welt verblüfft, erwähnst du in keinem Satz, nein du deklarierst er als Schwäche. 

Sry Tschetan aber du bist auch kein Experte, andernsfalls müsstest du wissen dass das Unterschätzen der ukrainischen Armee ein tödlicher Fehler war. Also bitte..


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch der gewaltige Einsatz der Nato?
> Die Russen kämpfen nicht nicht nur gegen eine hochgerüstete, von der Nato ausgebildeten und organisierten Armee, sondern gegen eine Armee , die praktisch auf den großen Teil dieser Kapazitäten bei Aufklärung, EW und vernetzter Kriegsführung zurückgreifen kann.
> Das beginnt mit Drohnen, Awacs und endet mit Sateliten und Lieferung militärischer Ausrüstung.


Die ersten Behauptungen sind wieder totaler Unsinn!
Die Nato hat über die letzten Jahre Ukrainische Offiziere ausgebildet, ansonsten hat die Ukraine bis zum Krieg ihre Soldaten selber ausgebildet.
Welcher gewaltige Einsatz der Nato?
Bis jetzt haben die Ukrainer ein paar wenige westliche Waffensysteme bekommen, deren Quantität man mit wenigen Händen abzählen kann!
Die Ukraine ist mit 90 bis 95% ihrer eigenen oder ehemaligen sowjetischen Waffen ausgerüstet.
Bis jetzt hat die Nato oder der Westen nichts anderes gemacht als ein paar Lagerbestände an wenigen Systemen und dazu etwas Munition zu liefern. Was wohl passieren würde, würde sich die Nato und der Westen "richtig" engagieren, mit Waffen und Munitionslieferungen, analog zu Lend Lease im WWII an die UdSSR.
Na ja die Ukraine erhält in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen eine Reihe von sehr modernen Flugabwehrsystemem für große und mittlere Reichweite, mal sehen welche Auswirkungen das hat.
Du erzählst einfach geballten Unsinn wenn der Tag lang ist.

Ach ja und eskalieren können immer mehrere Seiten nicht nur die Russische, oder glaubst du, das sind die einzigen die Hardball spielen können?


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da könntest du recht haben und das wäre sicher am Besten gewesen. Diese ganze Situation ist tragisch.
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch nicht verstanden, das die Ukrainer nicht dagegen demonstriert haben wie ihre Landsleute bombardiert wurden.
> Warum, haben sie es nicht gesehen, oder interessierte es nicht?
> Oder sind sie schon so, das ihnen das abmurcksen von " Moskals" egal ist?


Das Ganze ist doch viel komplexer als du hier darstellen willst.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch in unserer Diskussion, wird eher entschuldigt und verstanden, das Donezk, mit allen Folgen für Zivilisten bombardiert wird.
> Warum gab es keine Forderungen das unbedingt zu beenden?


Die Forderungen gibt es sehr oft, weil die Russen das auch als Instrument nutzen und auch ich habe mich schon dagegen ausgesprochen, nur was erwarten die Leute dort. Das die Ukrainer einfach so einen großen Bogen um die Stadt machen, während  dort Separatisten sind und die russische Seite seit Monaten kein Halt vor der Zivilbevölkerung in den frontnahen Städten macht? Ob die Ukrainer es wirklich sind, dafür gibt es so gut wie keine Beweise, aber ich halte es trotzdem für möglich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Über Nazus redet man auch nicht mehr.  Alles Gute Jungs, selbst wenn sie bis zum Hals mit Hakenkreuze tätowiert sind
> 
> Vielleicht reichen 8 Jahre ideologischen Beeinflussung, im Hass zu erzeugen!


Was willst du mit Nazis, keiner von uns hat Nazis gut geredet oder verteidigt? Auch die westliche Gesellschaft nicht und selbst wenn, dieser Krieg hat vieles zur Folge, aber der Hass gegen Russen ist bestimmt nicht gesunken. Willst du dann auch über die zahlreichen Russen reden, die mit eindeutigen Nazisymbolen in den Krieg ziehen oder die offen rechten Bataillone der Russen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Zum Thema " phallische Verehrung" möchte ich auf Javelin, Himars, SwitchBlade,2000er, Gepard und andere
> " Gamechanger " verweisen .


Westliche Antipanzerwaffen und westliche MRLS haben wesentlich zum Erfolg der Ukrainer beigetragen, der Gepard wurden gelobt durch die Ukrainer selbst, genau wie die Panzerhaubitze

in meinem Dunstkreis hat keiner jemals die Switchbladedrohnen auch ansatzweise als einen gamechanger gesehen oder bezeichnet, die wurden sogar recht frühzeitig als zu schlecht durch die Ukrainer eingestuft

seit den ersten Lieferungen von HIMARS haben die Russen was genau erreicht?



Spoiler: hihi ;)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (24. September 2022)

Bisschen was zum lesen.









						Holding Ground, Losing War - The American Conservative
					

Zelensky's strategy of defending territory at all costs has been disastrous for Ukraine.




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				




"Der jüngste ukrainische Vormarsch in die Stadt Izium , die Verbindung zwischen Donbass und Charkiw, schien ein Geschenk für Kiew zu sein. US-Satellitenarrays lieferten den Ukrainern zweifellos ein Echtzeitbild des Gebiets, das zeigte, dass die russischen Streitkräfte westlich von Izium weniger als 2.000 leichte Truppen zählten (das Äquivalent der paramilitärischen Polizei, z. B. SWAT und Luftlandetruppen). "

"Das russische Kommando entschied sich dafür, seine kleine Truppe aus dem Gebiet abzuziehen, das etwa 1 Prozent des ehemals ukrainischen Territoriums ausmacht, das derzeit unter russischer Kontrolle steht. Der Preis für Kiews Propagandasieg war jedoch hoch – je nach Quelle wurden schätzungsweise 5.000 bis 10.000 ukrainische Soldaten in einem flachen, offenen Gebiet getötet oder verwundet, das russische Artillerie, Raketen und Luftangriffe in ein Schlachtfeld verwandelten. "

Oder hier.








						Ukraine’s high casualty rate could bring war to tipping point
					

Analysis: Kyiv’s fighting strength is stretched, yet Russia could now benefit from a pause in fighting




					www.theguardian.com
				





"Die schiere Zahl – mehr als 20.000 Opfer pro Monat – wirft die Frage auf, in welchem Zustand sich die ukrainische Armee befinden wird, wenn sich der Krieg bis in den Herbst hinzieht."

"Betrachten Sie die Zahlen im Kontext. Die ukrainische Armee war nach Angaben des Internationalen Instituts für strategische Studien 125.000 Mann stark, hinzu kamen 102.000 National- und Grenzschützer. Grobe Schätzungen von Analysten deuten darauf hin, dass sich die Gesamtzahl seit Kriegsbeginn auf beeindruckende 500.000 verdoppelt haben könnte."

Alles ohne " Ru" und von einem militärischen Fachmann im oberen Artikel.

Die andere Quelle sollte auch über Zweifel erhaben sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisschen was zum lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gründer und Herrausgeber ist Pat Buchanan, welcher u.a. auch gerne mal solche teils schon steilen Thesen vertritt:



> Buchanan vertritt, insbesondere* in seinem Buch *_*Churchill, Hitler und der unnötige Krieg*_*, die Ansicht, dass die beiden Weltkriege durch angelsächsische Politik fahrlässig herbei- und unnötig geführt wurden* und vornehmlich auf Betreiben Winston Churchills zu erheblichen Völkerrechtsverstößen und Kriegsverbrechen auch durch die Briten und die US-Amerikaner geführt haben.
> ...
> Er hält den Irakkrieg für eine Dummheit von Ex-Präsident George W. Bush und *ist ein Gegner der NATO-Ausdehnung nach Osten und militärischer Beistandsverpflichtungen gegenüber Ländern im unmittelbaren Einflussbereichs Russlands. *


Das Blatt eines solchen Mannes muss es ja wissen, weil es gerade mal wieder sehr gut zu Tschetans steilen Thesen passt. 

Ansonsten, der American Conservative ist auch darüber hinaus sehr gerne mal ab und zu dabei die Thesen und Standpunkte von schon ziemlich rechtsnationlen Republikanern aufzugreifen, auch wenn er noch nicht unbedingt zu den Blättern gehört welche besonders gezielt rechtsextreme Positionen teilen / vertreten.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die schiere Zahl – mehr als 20.000 Opfer pro Monat – wirft die Frage auf, in welchem Zustand sich die ukrainische Armee befinden wird, wenn sich der Krieg bis in den Herbst hinzieht."


Du bist echt zum totlachen, du bringst einen Artikel vom 10.06.2022 als der Artillerie Krieg der Russen auf dem Höhepunkt war, und Selenski selber, von 300 Ausfällen am Tag sprach!
Nur die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei, auch wenn du dich hartnäckig weigerst das zu begreifen und die Realitäten anzuerkennen, seit Himars funktionert die Russische Ari Walze schon nicht mehr und seit Charkiw schon zehnmal nicht mehr, weil die Eisenbahnverbindungen weg sind.
Du lebst echt in einer Fantasiewelt!
Hat dir schonmal jemand erklärt das Krieg was sehr dynamisches ist?!


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> seit den ersten Lieferungen von HIMARS haben die Russen was genau erreicht?


Schon beinah fluchtartig ihre U-Boote der Schwarzmeerflotte verlegt.


----------



## chill_eule (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> das etwa 1 Prozent des ehemals ukrainischen Territoriums ausmacht, das derzeit unter russischer Kontrolle steht.


Allein der Satz zeigt schon aus welcher Richtung der Wind weht... 

Bislang hat die Ukraine kein Territorium verschenkt 

Gibt halt auch Leute außerhalb Russlands, die Müll schreiben und zu 100% deine Meinung wieder geben.

Aber ich vermerke mir mal ein Sternchen im Fleißheft fürs _Mühe geben._


----------



## Optiki (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> je nach Quelle wurden schätzungsweise 5.000 bis 10.000 ukrainische Soldaten in einem flachen, offenen Gebiet getötet oder verwundet, das russische Artillerie, Raketen und Luftangriffe in ein Schlachtfeld verwandelten. "


Das ist einfach nur die russische Aussage von einem fragwürdigen Amerikaner wiedergeben.. für diese Behauptungen hast du bis jetzt gar nicht geliefert, alles nur Behauptung der Russen ohne irgendwas..



Tschetan schrieb:


> Oder hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Zusammenhang habe ich schon mehrmals erläutert und erst heute die aktuelle Schätzung der Ukrainer verlinkt.. du drehst dich im Kreis und es nervt einfach

du musst doch mal merken, dein gezeichnetes Bild spiegelt nicht die Realität wider, deine Ausführungen gehen hinten und vorne nicht auf.

Ein Großteil deiner Behauptung uns gegenüber baut auf den Aussagen der Ukrainer zu Verlusten im Juni auf, das habe ich heute eindeutig auf den neusten Stand gebracht, aber du bist du in deinem misstrauen gefangen, dass du es nicht glauben wirst..du hast es nur immer verlinkt, weil du es uns zeigen wolltest, weil für dich steht so oder so fest




Poulton schrieb:


> Schon beinah fluchtartig ihre Schwarzmeerflotte verlegt.


fluchtartig kann ich nicht bestätigen, selbst nachdem es auf Krim geknallt hat, waren die eigentlich noch in Sewastopol, mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür das du nicht verstehst was gemeint ist?



Wenn du "KIA" schreibst, obwohl du "nicht-K IA" meinst, dann kannst du sehr, sehr viel dafür, dass dich niemand versteht.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Seit 2016 läuft die Modernisierung von T80 und T-90.
> ...
> 
> Seit 2020 mod der T-90
> ...



Lange "laufende" Modernisierungen sind eine Spezialität der russischen Armee. Die wichtigen Frage sind:
Wie weit sind sie bei der Lauferei denn fortgeschritten?
Wie viel davon haben sie im laufenden Krieg schon wieder verloren?

Gibt es dazu belastbare Zahlen?

Die Propagandasprechrohre brüsten sich immer wieder gern mit ihren Plänen (nicht nur in Russland), mit denen sie starten, aber man hört leider selten etwas von deren Vollendung und wenn mal was zu laufenden Programmen durchsickert, dann meist dass sie gnadenlos unterfinanziert/am stocken/auf Probleme gestoßen sind (again: Nicht nur in Russland, siehe Bundeswehr).




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung in der NVA sagen, das es Lager gab,  wo die Ausrüstung von kompletten Einheiten stand und diese innerhalb von 24 Stunden mit Reservisten besetzt und Einsatzbereit waren.
> 
> Diese Lager waren so das die Panzer und SPW,SPZ optimal gelagert wurden.
> Sie waren aufmunitioniert und aufgetankt. Dazu wurden sie regelmäßig gestartet und gewartet.
> Das gleiche gibt es bei der russischen Armee.



Wenn die russische Armee modernisierte T-90 kampfbereit in der Garage stehen hat, wieso haben sie dann schon vor Monaten T-72 in die Kampfgebiete geschickt? Ein Soldat, der drittklassiges Material erhält, hat gute Chancen, morgen kein Soldat mehr zu sein, sondern Wurmfutter. Und während der ersten Kriegswochen gab es auch kein Anzeichen dafür, dass jemand in Schrott an die Front geschickt wurde, während gute Technik sich die Ketten plattstand. Erst nach 1-2 Monaten großer Verluste tauchten die ersten Anqiquitäten aus, so als wären die ursprünglich vorhandenen Reserven guter Panzer schlicht aufgebraucht.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie viele moderne Panzer besitzt Polen jetzt noch?
> Oder was ist mit ihren Haubitzen?
> Slowakei, Tschechien, Holland usw?
> Alle liefern und wie sieht der Nachschub aus?



Polen hat noch mehre hundert Abrams und Leopard, ähnlich sieht es bei den anderen osteuropäischen Ländern aus. Die sind sehr auf ihre eigene Sicherheit bedacht, weil Putins Armee nun einmal direkt vor ihrer Grenze steht und bekanntermaßen wenig Rücksicht auf Grenzen nimmt. Was in die Ukraine geliefert wurde und wird sind vor allem deren ältere Modelle, die eher als Reserve dien(t)en und innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre sowieso hätten ersetzt werden sollen. Auch die USA liefern überwiegend (ausschließlich?) von Halde (da steht bei denen aber natürlich auch einiges rum, schließlich war man bis vor wenigen Jahren noch darauf erpicht, zwei komplette Kriege in Übersee bei voller Verteidigungsbereitschaft in der Heimat führen zu können) und die Briten afaik auch. Afaik haben nur die West-EUler Material aus aktiven Einheiten abgezogen und das auch nur beim großen, schweren Material - Mars, PzH2000. Ich glaube die spanischen und griechischen Panzer sind weiterhin nur angekündigt, oder?




Tschetan schrieb:


> 10km Reichweite und wird von russischen Hubschraubern auf Nachtjagd genutzt.gibt scheinbar wenig Gegenwehr.
> Jede Nacht...



"jede Nacht" ?
"russische Hubschrauber" ??

Ich dachte, die Russen haben ihre Hubschraubereinsätze größtenteils einstellen müssen, nachdem die erste Großlieferung Stinger eingetroffen war? Und intensive Nachteinsätze haben sie nicht einmal in den ersten Kriegstagen geflogen. Mittlerweile wäre es blanker Selbstmord, mit einer Waffe die permanente Zielilluminierung von der Abschussposition auch erfordert, in ein Gebiet mit eingegrabener, orstkundiger, verteilter, MANPAD-ausgestatter Infanterie zu fliegen. Erst recht nachts, wo ein Hubschrauber schon mit Fire & Forget keine übermäßig guten Erfolgschancen hat, weil er auf größere Entfernung zu hören ist und selbst nicht einmal auf schnelle optische Zielaufklärung und Überraschungsangriffe setzen kann. (Von dem einen oder anderem Gepard mal ganz zu schweigen, der explizit als Gegenmaßnahme auf solche Angriffe konstruiert wurde.)


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Ich glaube die spanischen *und griechischen *Panzer sind weiterhin nur angekündigt, oder?*


Die Leoaprd 2A4, welche Spanien angeblich gerne liefern wollte, sind wohl vor allen eines und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, nur noch Schrott und ausgeschlachtete Ersatzteilspender, welche man wohl gehofft hatte, so billig entsorgen zu können.
Was man vorher wohl schon bei Argentinien versucht hat, die aber, verständlicherweise, schon kein Interesse daran hatten Leopard 2A4 mit Schrottwert für ihre Armee anzuschaffen:



> Nun wurde der Deal endgültig beerdigt. Die offizielle Begründung aus Spanien lautet, die Panzer seien zu marode, um in den Kampf geschickt zu werden. Mehr noch: Auch ohne Feindeinwirkung stellen sie eine Gefahr für die Besatzung dar.
> 
> 
> Blickt man auf die spanische Offerte, fällt auf, dass Madrid von Anfang nicht vorhatte, irgendetwas von Wert abzugeben. Aktive Panzer des spanischen Heeres standen nicht zur Debatte, anders also als bei polnischen T-72. Für Madrid haben die ausrangierten Leos nur noch Schrottwert, vielleicht wurden sie auch als Teilespender verwendet.



Oder anders gesagt, spanische Panzer sind, aktuell zumindest, vollständig vom Tisch und nicht mal mehr nur eine Ankündigung.









						Keine Leopard-2-Panzer für Kiew aus Spanien – darum scheiterte der Deal
					

Madrid wollte 40 Leopard 2 für Kiew spenden, nun wird die Offerte abgeräumt. Hat die Bundesregierung die Lieferung torpediert oder sind die alten Panzer einfach nur noch Schrott?




					www.stern.de


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Über Nazus redet man auch nicht mehr.  Alles Gute Jungs, selbst wenn sie bis zum Hals mit Hakenkreuze tätowiert sind


Ich habe davon auch keine gesehen, weil sie schlicht keine Rolle spielen, da ihre Anzahl gering ist. Bei den Russen laufen sicher mehr Nationalisten herum. Und Uniform zieht derartiges Gesindel eh immer an, Da schaut man gleich aus und kann dem Führer nacheifern. 
Ich will gar nicht wissen. wie viele nationalistische Spinner wir in der Bundeswehr noch haben.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Vor allem das dämliche und vorgeschobene Argument, man wolle die Ukraine von Nazis befreien.
Beschäftigt aber Söldner von Wagner, wovon der Chef selber bekennender Nazi ist.
Mit SS-Symbolen am Hals und Oberkörper tätowiert.
Offiziell streitet der Kreml natürlich ab die zu beschäftigen.
Aber ich hatte auch eine Doku gesehen über einen Wagner-Aussteiger der hatte das alles offen gelegt.
Die bekommen Geld, Ausrüstung und Personal von der russischen Regierung.


----------



## Optiki (25. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem das dämliche und vorgeschobene Argument, man wolle die Ukraine von Nazis befreien.
> Beschäftigt aber Söldner von Wagner, wovon der Chef selber bekennender Nazi ist.
> Mit SS-Symbolen am Hals und Oberkörper tätowiert.
> Offiziell streitet der Kreml natürlich ab die zu beschäftigen.
> ...


Das aktuelle "Gesicht" von Wagner ist Yevgeny Prigozhin und der trägt die Heldensterne von Russland, DPR, LDR. 

Der war zuletzt sehr präsent in der Öffentlichkeit und war  unteranderem bei einer Beerdigung eines Wagner Kommandeurs, welcher gefühlt ein russisches Ehren-Begräbnis bekommen hat und auch auch die Auszeichnung Held Russlands.   





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573703101399302146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-------

ich verlinke es mal so, damit nichts fragwürdiges aufpoppt, eine kleine Zusammenstellung zum Thema Nazis bei den Russen, von paar Personen, Gruppierungen und Symbolen

https://twitter.com         /541LCBT/status/1536210955117309952

-----

hinter dem Oskil scheinen die Russen endlich mal Airsupport zu bekommen, auch wenn es wohl nur kurz war


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das aktuelle "Gesicht" von Wagner ist Yevgeny Prigozhin und der trägt die Heldensterne von Russland, DPR, LDR.


Utkin ist zumindest Wagner Gründer und hat wohl auch noch was zu melden:



> 2017 berichteten russische Medien, dass Utkin zum Generaldirektor des Gastronomieunternehmens „Konkord“ des Putin-Vertrauten Jewgeni Prigoschin ernannt worden sei.


Quelle: Dmitri Walerjewitsch Utkin

Wobei das Gastronomiegeschäft wohl nur "Tarnung" ist.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2022)

Dieses UKR-Nazithema sollten wir mal ad acta legen. Dass das nur eine weitere Nebelkerze der Kremlinge unter Putler ist, das sollte jedem, außer Radio Moskau, mittlerweile einleuchten. Das ist nur eine Geschichte nach innen, damit man den Leuten einen halbwegs nachvollziehbaren Sinn für einen sinnlosen Angriffskrieg geben konnte. Diese Geschichte wurde so massiv gepusht, damit man den eigenen Leuten das Gefühl geben konnte, dass man wie Opa gegen das ultimativ Böse kämpfen und siegen würde. Mittlerweile ändern ja auch die Kremlinge die Argumentation von "Gegen pöhse Nazis" zu "Gegen den Westen (USA), der uns kaputt machen will". Dass die sich selber kaputt machen, dass wird den Menschen in Russland hoffentlich früh genug klar werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

> Lawrow warf den westlichen Staaten "Russophobie" vor - eine Angst vor Russland, deren Ausmaß "grotesk" sei. Mit seiner Kritik zielte Russlands Außenminister vorrangig auf die Sanktionen, welche die USA und weitere Staaten infolge des russischen Angriffskriegs gegen die Ukraine erlassen haben. Ziel des Westens sei es nicht nur, Russland "eine militärische Niederlage" zuzufügen", sondern es "zu zerstören, zu zerstückeln". Die Ukraine würde der Westen in seinem "Kampf gegen Russland" nur benutzen.


Quelle: Westen will Russland zerstückeln

Wer hier wohl wen "zerstückeln" will?  Das Putin Regime will die EU destabilisieren. Und am liebsten auch die Nato.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2022)

Ach Lawrow. Dass man dem überhaupt noch eine Bühne gibt... Wenn der den Mund aufmacht, dann kommt da nur noch Grütze raus.


----------



## Optiki (25. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach Lawrow. Dass man dem überhaupt noch eine Bühne gibt...


In der Rolle/Position die er inne hat, ist das wohl nur schwer möglich, ich glaub es ist auch besser über seine Aussagen zu reden und eine Gegenstimme zu bilden, als ihn nur seinen Müll vortragen zu lassen, was dann Massenweise von der pro russischen Seite und anderen fragwürdigen Kreisen geteilt wird und dann noch mit der Aussage, der Westen würde seine Stimme absichtlich ignorieren, ist zumindest meine Meinung. Russland ganz ins Aus zu schießen, wird die Probleme mit ihnen nicht lösen.  

Ein schöner Artikel, wo mal die angeblichen Verkäufe von Waffen aus der Ukraine im Darkweb genauer angeschaut wurde und wie bereits von den meisten vermutet, in dem Fall nur Bullshit.









						Undercover with Russia’s fake arms dealers
					

Russian media claims Ukraine is selling arms on the dark web, but the evidence suggests the ads are fake.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> In der Rolle/Position die er inne hat, ist das wohl nur schwer möglich, ich glaub es ist auch besser über seine Aussagen zu reden und eine Gegenstimme zu bilden, als ihn nur seinen Müll vortragen zu lassen, was dann Massenweise von der pro russischen Seite und anderen fragwürdigen Kreisen geteilt wird und dann noch mit der Aussage, der Westen würde seine Stimme absichtlich ignorieren, ist zumindest meine Meinung. Russland ganz ins Aus zu schießen, wird die Probleme mit ihnen nicht lösen.


Sorry, aber das kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
Auch wenn die momentane Russische Föderation noch nicht den gleichen Vernichtungswillen des 3.Reiches an den Tag legt, wandeln sie sehr deutlich auf dessen Pfaden. Man muss sich ja nur mal die gestörten Fantasien der Leute dort im Fernsehen anschauen.
Die Russische Föderation, so wie sie sich im Moment geriert ist eine sehr sehr ernste Gefahr für ganz Europa, nicht nur für die Ukraine oder das Baltikum. Dazu kommt das jegliches Vertrauen komplett weg ist und ich weiß auch nicht, wie das auf absehbare Zeit (10-20 Jahre) wiederkommen soll?
Darüber hinaus, wenn man sich Lawrow und seine Aussagen/Behauptungen anhört, ist das z.B. für mich komplett irrational und eine Lüge reiht sich an die andere.

Ich beschäftige ja mit diesem Thema nicht erst jetzt, sondern schon intensiv, seit 2013/2014 und habe damals schon gewarnt und wenn mich z.B. heute Jemand fragen würde, was ich mit dem Wort Lüge verbinde, kommt bei mir das Wort Russland und umgekehrt. Das ist natürlich auch undifferenziert und teilweise falsch, hat sich bei mir aber schon soweit eingegraben und da bin ich nicht der einzige.

Um jetzt den Kreis zu schließen, habe ich ja nicht umsonst mal eine Analogie zum Deutschen Reich nach dem WWI gezogen, die Russen haben ähnliches erlebt mit dem Ende des Kalten Krieges und ihn klar verloren zu haben, die Entwicklung der Russischen Föderation verläuft nun ähnlich, wie der der Weimarer Republik und Hitlers 3. Reich.
Und Putin und mit ihm die Russische Föderation bewegen sich auf eine Zone zu, wo kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr mit diesen reden oder verhandeln will, annalog zu Hitler und dem 3. Reich. Noch sind wir nicht soweit, aber die Richtung ist klar und m.A. nach brauchen die "Russen" anscheinend nochmal eine wirklich kalte Dusche, um mal aufzuwachen.
Sie sind nicht mehr weit vom wirklichen Paria in der Welt entfernt, im Sport sind sie das im Augenblick schon.

Ernsthafte Frage
Über was will man mit so Jemanden wie Lawrow oder Putin reden oder ernsthaft verhandelm, wenn solche Reden/Behauptungen/Anschuldigungen und Lügen wie die bei der UN oder dem UN Sicherheitsrat vorgebracht werden?
Die Geduld von Menschen oder eben auch Politikern ist auch endlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage
> Über was will man mit so Jemanden wie Lawrow oder Putin reden oder ernsthaft verhandelm, wenn solche Reden/Behauptungen/Anschuldigungen und Lügen wie die bei der UN oder dem UN Sicherheitsrat vorgebracht werden?
> Die Geduld von Menschen oder eben auch Politikern ist auch endlich.


Über nichts, weil du eben gar nicht verhandeln kannst, wenn dein Gegenüber auf seine Maximalforderungen behart und das ist bei Putin der Fall, selbst nach all den Fehlschlägen der letzten Monate.

Und erst recht nicht mehr verhandeln wird man auch können, wenn diese Scheinreferenden durch sind, weil dann jedes abrücken von der Maximalforderung in einem völligen Gesichtsverlust Zuhause enden würde und somit am eigenen Sockel der Macht rütteln täte.

Der Punkt wo Verhandlungen vielleicht noch möglich gewesen wären ist schon lange vorbeigezogen, als man 2014 keine harten Konsequenzen aus der Krim-Anektion gezogen hat und auf die "Grünen Männchen" in der Ostukraine.

Jetzt ist eine Lösung des Ganzen nur noch auf ukrainischen Schachtfeldern zu erreichen, aber sicher nicht mehr durch Verhandlungen.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2022)

Apropos verhandeln:








						Fronteinsatz statt Knast
					

Katja Woronina: Die russische Söldnergruppe Wagner rekrutiert Häftlinge zum Einsatz in der Ukraine




					jungle.world
				





> [...]
> Vorige Woche teilte die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters mit, Dmitrij Kosak, stellvertretender Leiter der russischen Präsidialverwaltung, habe kurz vor der Invasion oder direkt danach mit der Ukraine ein vorläufiges Abkommen ausgehandelt. Demnach war die ukrainische Führung im Februar bereit, von einem Nato-Beitritt abzusehen. Drei anonyme Quellen aus dem Umfeld der russischen Regierung hätten dies bestätigt. Doch Präsident Wladimir Putin sei das nicht weit genug gegangen, er habe Krieg gewollt und ihn bekommen. Kosak sei in Ungnade gefallen, berichteten Medien bereits im Frühjahr. [...]


Soviel zum das nicht genügend verhandelt wurde.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ich vermerke mir mal ein Sternchen im Fleißheft fürs Mühe geben.]


"_Er war stehts bemüht._"


----------



## Optiki (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage
> Über was will man mit so Jemanden wie Lawrow oder Putin reden oder ernsthaft verhandelm, wenn solche Reden/Behauptungen/Anschuldigungen und Lügen wie die bei der UN oder dem UN Sicherheitsrat vorgebracht werden?
> Die Geduld von Menschen oder eben auch Politikern ist auch endlich.


Ich habe nicht von Verhandlungen gesprochen, es ging darum Lavorov den Mund zu verbieten. Er und auch Peskov werden immer einen Weg finden ihre fragwürdigen Aussagen zu verbreiten, wir als Westen können denen nicht den Mund verbieten, auch wenn einige das vlt glauben wollen, deswegen finde ich es wichtige deren Aussagen nicht einfach so stehen zu lassen oder gar zu ignorieren. Auch wenn wir Leute nicht abholen deren Meinung schon feststeht, gibt es immer Gruppen die noch abgeholt werden können und deswegen sollte man die Aussagen der Russen wiedergeben und auch entsprechend Bewerten, sie sollten ein Teil der Diskussionskultur sein. 

Die aktuelle Thematik der Mobilisierung zeigt noch mehr die Abgründe der russischen Gesellschaft auf. Die Männer rennen nicht vor dem Krieg davon, weil sie keine Ukrainer töten wollen, sondern weil sie mit der scheiß Ausrüstung nicht einfach so sterben wollen. Hätten sie gute Waffen und würden dominieren, würde die Mehrheit meiner Meinung nach da rein gehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Hätten sie gute Waffen und würden dominieren, würde die Mehrheit meiner Meinung nach da rein gehen.


Das weiß man nicht.


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Thematik der Mobilisierung zeigt noch mehr die Abgründe der russischen Gesellschaft auf. Die Männer rennen nicht vor dem Krieg davon, weil sie keine Ukrainer töten wollen, sondern weil sie mit der scheiß Ausrüstung nicht einfach so sterben wollen. Hätten sie gute Waffen und würden dominieren, würde die Mehrheit meiner Meinung nach da rein gehen.


Ich jedenfalls würde nicht auf meinen "Bruder" schießen wollen, auch nicht mit dem besten Material/der tollsten Ausrüstung.

Und erst recht nicht wegen fadenscheiniger Begründungen wie "Entnazifizierung"...

Ganz nach dem Motto: und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein, dann schlag ich dir den Schädel ein

Gruß


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soviel zum das nicht genügend verhandelt wurde.



Man vergisst auch immer so schnell.

"Bislang verliefen die Gespräche zwischen ukrainischen und russischen Unterhändlern weitgehend ergebnislos. Die heutigen Verhandlungen in Istanbul lassen jedoch auf einen Wendepunkt in Richtung Deeskalation hoffen. Denn Russland kündigte an, seine Kampfhandlungen an der nördlichen Front zurückzufahren. Nach den rund vierstündigen Verhandlungen sagte der russische Vize-Verteidigungsminister Alexander Fomin, "um das Vertrauen zu stärken", sei die "radikale" Reduzierung der militärischen Aktivitäten Russlands bei Kiew und Tschernihiw beschlossen worden."


Daraus wurde dann das berühmte " zurückschlagen " der russischen Truppen vor Kiew. 









						Russland zieht Truppen um Kiew ab - Der Westen bleibt misstrauisch
					

Die heutigen Verhandlungen enden mit einer Annäherung. Die Ukraine macht Russland ein konkretes Angebot. Moskau verspricht im Gegenzug, die Kampfhandlungen im Norden zu verringern. Derweil kommt es anderswo erneut zu Angriffen. Der 34. Kriegstag im Überblick.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Das fand  gleich am Anfang statt. 









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Kiew lässt Gefangene für Kampf gegen Russland frei
					

Die Ukraine greift im Kampf gegen Russland zu drastischen Mitteln. Sie lässt Gefangene und Verurteilte frei und schickt sie an die Front – darunter auch Mörder.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> ...
> Die andere Quelle sollte auch über Zweifel erhaben sein.



DAS ist die Art und Weise derer, die Du so verehrst, deren Vorgehen Du entschuldigst, die Du scheinbar für unbesiegbar hälst und zusammen mit China und Co. als die neue "Weltmacht" anführst, die dann irgendwann die Zügel in der Hand hält. Und am Wichtigsten, offenbar sind das jene unter deren Rockzipfel Du schlüpfen möchtest.









						Brite überlebt russische Kriegsgefangenschaft: „Es war wie in der Zombie-Apokalypse“
					

Der Brite Shaun Pinner kämpfte für die ukrainische Armee im belagerten Mariupol, ging für vier Monate in russische Kriegsgefangenschaft. Die Russen-Propaganda forderte öffentlich seinen Tod, dass Pinner jemals wieder freikommen würde, galt aus ausgeschlossen.




					www.bz-berlin.de
				






> *Bei der Gefangennahme wurde Pinner nach eigenen Angaben von russischen Soldaten umzingelt. „Sie zogen mich aus und steckten ohne Grund ein Messer in meinen Oberschenkel.“ Danach verprügelten sie ihn 20 Minuten lang.*





> Pinner berichtet von Stromschlag-Folter. Die Schläge dauerten 40 Sekunden und hätten furchtbare Schmerzen verursacht. Warum die Russen ihn quälten, weiß Pinner nicht. „Es schien, als täten sie es nur zum Spaß.“





> Einer seiner Folterknechte kam in seine Zelle, habe ihm die Pistole auf den Hinterkopf gesetzt, entsichert und gesagt: „Du wirst gleich sterben“. Pinner weiter: „Doch dann begann er zu lachen und sagte, dass er nur Spaß macht und hat mich mit der Pistole geschlagen.“



Wozu genau schreibst Du hier überhaupt noch? Du müsstest doch schon sehr sehr lange geschnallt haben, dass Deine rote Propaganda hier nirgends auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt, dass Deine "Argumente" zerpflückt werden, dass Dein ständiges Gefrage wenig zielführend ist und und und. Also ganz ehrlich, wozu? Was erhoffst Du Dir?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man vergisst auch immer so schnell.
> 
> "Bislang verliefen die Gespräche zwischen ukrainischen und russischen Unterhändlern weitgehend ergebnislos. Die heutigen Verhandlungen in Istanbul lassen jedoch auf einen Wendepunkt in Richtung Deeskalation hoffen. Denn Russland kündigte an, seine Kampfhandlungen an der nördlichen Front zurückzufahren. Nach den rund vierstündigen Verhandlungen sagte der russische Vize-Verteidigungsminister Alexander Fomin, "um das Vertrauen zu stärken", sei die "radikale" Reduzierung der militärischen Aktivitäten Russlands bei Kiew und Tschernihiw beschlossen worden."
> 
> ...


@chill_eule
Wirklich, müssen wir uns sowas hier weiter geben, jedes mal dieses zurechtgebogene, immer im Kreis drehende, Lügenfeuerwerk, von diesem inoffiziellen russischen Propagandalautsprecher?

Er trägt doch nun wirklich, seit hunderten Seiten nachweisbar, rein gar nichts zur Diskussion bei, außer zurechtkonstruierter Märchen, bisweilen auch mit fragwürdigsten Quellen unterlegt und auf jeden Diskussionsversuch mit ihm reagiert er ausschließlich mit neuen ausflüchtigen Fragen und weiteren Märchen.

Es nervt langsam wirklich gewaltig, weil es die Diskussionskultur hier im Thread massiv stört / negativ beeinträchtigt und nichts mehr mit einer eigenen Meinung zu tun hat, wenn man bewusst immer wieder Falschinformationen verbreitet!


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Man vergisst auch immer so schnell.


Lülülü? Versuchst du weiterhin abzulenken und nonstop Nebelkerzen zu zünden?


----------



## behemoth85 (25. September 2022)

Lasst ihn doch machen, das einzige was er bei einem Leser bewirkt ist dass niemand diesen Schmarn glaubt. Hier hagelt es so viele Argumente für einen total unterlegenen Putinfreund dass das unter Bildungsauftrag fällt


----------



## JePe (25. September 2022)

All he hears is
Radio Moscow,
Radio Gaga,
Radio Bla Bla ...

Warum ihm hier immer noch eine Buehne fuer seine immer weniger subtilen Desinformationsversuche geboten wird, ist mir auch nicht klar. F_reedom of speech_ in allen Ehren, aber irgendwann reichts auch mal. Fuer eine Diskussion (und das ist hier, glaube ich, ein Diskussionsforum),braucht es mindestens zwei Zutaten - man muss in der Lage sein zu erkennen und willens zu akzeptieren, wenn man widerlegt wurde. T. und seinem Adjutanten b. spreche ich beides ab. Ob sie den Humbug, den sie hier in die Tatsatur erbrechen, ernsthaft glauben oder aus reiner Pflichtschuldigkeit verbreiten, weiss ich nicht - ist aber fuers Ergebnis auch nicht relevant. Und das grenzt fuer mich schon an Cyberwarfare.


----------



## behemoth85 (25. September 2022)

Geht wohl in Richtung freiwillige Manipulanten die sich selbst manipulieren, betrachtet von außen ein Artmutszeugnis, als ob jemand sich bückt und gleichzeitig versucht in den eigenen Arsch zu treten. Bizarr und die herbeigezogenen Reaktionen verständländlich. Aber, das bedeutet nicht dass das Motiv solcher unbedingt immer verwerflich ist und so was sollte man in seine Kritik miteinbeziehen. Wie hieß es denn einst so schön: Vergebt ihnen denn sie wissen nicht was sie tuen.

Bei einem der beiden Genossen bin ich mir jdfalls sicher dass dort kein verwerfliches Gedankengut der Antrieb ist, sondern schlicht Unkenntnis gepaart mit Mitteliungsbedürfnis, was letztlich einfach nur lustig anzusehen ist, aber harmlos für jemanden der mehr weiß.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach Lawrow. Dass man dem überhaupt noch eine Bühne gibt... Wenn der den Mund aufmacht, dann kommt da nur noch Grütze raus.



Tragisch finde ich nur, dass es mal schien, als wäre er ein ernstzunehmender Politiker. Zwar oft eher gefürchtet, weil durchaus smarter Dude und sehr straight-forward was russische Interessen anging, aber prä-Angriffskrieg eben ernst zu nehmen. Jetzt ist er halt auch völlig abgedreht bzw. äußert sich so.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tragisch finde ich nur, dass es mal schien, als wäre er ein ernstzunehmender Politiker. Zwar oft eher gefürchtet, weil durchaus smarter Dude und sehr straight-forward was russische Interessen anging, aber prä-Angriffskrieg eben ernst zu nehmen. Jetzt ist er halt auch völlig abgedreht bzw. äußert sich so.


Also ich erinnere mal an "Unsere Lisa"








						Angebliche Vergewaltigung: Lawrow facht Streit weiter an
					

Nun äußert sich Russlands Außenminister bereits zum zweiten Mal: In der Debatte um die angebliche Vergewaltigung eines Mädchens aus Berlin wies er den Vorwurf zurück, Russland nutze den Fall für Propaganda. Es gehe um Transparenz und Menschenrechte.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Oder an seine Einlassungen zur Krim Annexion.

Und das prä Angriffskrieg muss man deutlich schon auf den Dezember 2021 ausdehnen, was die Russische Diplomatie sich in diesem Monat gegenüber der Nato, EU, Schweden, Finnland und zig Eintzelstaaten geleistet hat, kann man nur mit dem Wort Erpressung umschreiben.
Sorry ich empfand ihn schon immer als eine abgedrehte "Persönlichkeit"!


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2022)

> 18:14 Uhr
> USA warnen Russland vor "katastrophalen Konsequenzen"​
> Die USA warnen vor den Folgen, die ein russischer Einsatz nuklearer Waffen gegen die Ukraine hätte. "Wenn Russland diese Linie überschreitet, wird es katastrophale Konsequenzen für Russland geben", sagte der Nationale Sicherheitsberater, Jake Sullivan, nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Die USA würden entschieden reagieren, erklärte er dem Sender NBC.
> 
> Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin hatte vergangenen Mittwoch anlässlich der Verkündung der Teilmobilmachung erklärt, er werde alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel einsetzen, um Russland zu schützen. "Das ist kein Bluff", so Putin.


So wie es sich anhört, würden die USA, wie auch immer, sich direkt beteiligen falls Atomwaffen gegen oder in der Ukraine eingesetzt werden. Also nicht nur falls ein Nato Land angegriffen wird.
Die Frage ist nur ob sie das nur so sagen oder auch machen würden.
Wenn es soweit kommen würde hätten wir allerdings quasi den 3. Weltkrieg.
Rausfinden möchte ich das nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> So wie es sich anhört, würden die USA, wie auch immer, sich direkt beteiligen falls Atomwaffen gegen oder in der Ukraine eingesetzt werden. Also nicht nur falls ein Nato Land angegriffen wird.
> Die Frage ist nur ob sie das nur so sagen oder auch machen würden.
> Wenn es soweit kommen würde hätten wir allerdings quasi den 3. Weltkrieg.
> Rausfinden möchte ich das nicht.


Salve,

vielleicht hast du heute den Presseclub geschaut?
Dort wurde es eigentlich nachvollziehbar auf den Punkt gebracht, was mir auch schon im Kleinhirn rumschwierte, aber ich hatte es noch nicht auf den Punkt gebracht.
Die Scheinreferenden und die dadurch stattfindenden anschließenden Annektionen der Gebiete in die Russische Föderation durch Russland, bedeuten im Endeffekt nichts anderes, als das jegliche Verhandlungslösung ausgeschlossen ist. Putin hat praktisch dann selber eine Linie gezogen, hinter die er unmöglich zurück kann, er kann ja schlecht "Gebiete" der Rüssischen Föderation, ohne kompletten Gesichtsverlust bei Verhandlungen wieder ausgliedern.
So richtig bewusst war mir das auch noch nicht, aber damit haben die Leute die das analysiert haben recht, insoweit bedeutet das, das die Russen jetzt auf gedeih und verderb den Weg der Eskalation gehen und das glaube ich, haben jetzt auch die entsprechenden Leute un den USA verstanden und für diese Eskalationsspirale eine Rote Linie verkündet, der Einsatz von Atomwaffen gegen die Ukraine.
Ich glaube man sollte die USA damit sehr ernst nehmen, es ist eine Reaktion auf die Taten/Eskalationen der Russischen Föderation der letzten Woche, die eigentlich jede Art von Vehandlung in absehbarer Zeit ausschließen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2022)

Mit Jubel und wehenden Fahnen für Putins Russland in den Krieg!









						APP1845 NIF- Proteste Dagestan_vapp.mxf
					

APP1845 NIF- Proteste Dagestan_vapp.mxf




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit Jubel und wehenden Fahnen für Putins Russland in den Krieg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja,
den ganzen Teilrepubliken die nicht ethnische Russen sind, geht glaube ich gerade ein massives Licht auf, die haben ja auch Handys und Internet, also völlig neben der Spur sind die wohl nicht.
Insoweit merken die auch langsam wie der Hase läuft und das ausschließlich Sie als "Kanonenfutter" von Moskau vorgesehen sind. Das ist wohl die Reaktion darauf und ich glaube wir werden ziemlich sicher mehr davon sehen.

Edit:



> *+++ 20:17 Kiew: NASAMS-Raketenabwehr aus den USA erhalten +++*
> Die Ukraine hat nach den Worten von Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj NASAMS-Raketenabwehrsysteme von den USA erhalten. Dies erklärt er in einem Interview mit CBS-News. Jedoch reiche das nicht einmal annähernd aus, um die zivile Infrastruktur, Schulen, Krankenhäuser, Universitäten und Wohnhäuser der Ukrainer zu schützen, sagt Selenskyj laut Transkript. Letzten Monat hatten die USA ein neues Hilfspaket für die Ukraine angekündigt, zu dem auch sechs zusätzliche Boden-Luft-Raketenabwehrsysteme mit der Bezeichnung NASAMS gehören.



Jetzt noch Iris T und für die Russische Luftwaffe wird es täglich schwieriger.
Vor allen dingen Europa/Deutschland sollte jetzt begreifen, das dieser Krieg nur noch auf dem Schlachtfeld gewonnen wird und entsprechende Schlüsse in Bezug auf Waffenlieferungen und auch der Produktion von Waffen und Munition ziehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> vielleicht hast du heute den Presseclub geschaut?
> Dort wurde es eigentlich nachvollziehbar auf den Punkt gebracht, was mir auch schon im Kleinhirn rumschwierte, aber ich hatte es noch nicht auf den Punkt gebracht.
> *Die Scheinreferenden und die dadurch stattfindenden anschließenden Annektionen der Gebiete in die Russische Föderation durch Russland, bedeuten im Endeffekt nichts anderes, als das jegliche Verhandlungslösung ausgeschlossen ist.* Putin hat praktisch dann selber eine Linie gezogen, hinter die er unmöglich zurück kann, er kann ja schlecht "Gebiete" der Rüssischen Föderation, ohne kompletten Gesichtsverlust bei Verhandlungen wieder ausgliedern.



Um mich dazu mal von heute Mittag selbst zu zitieren:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und erst recht nicht mehr verhandeln wird man auch können, wenn diese Scheinreferenden durch sind, weil dann jedes abrücken von der Maximalforderung in einem völligen Gesichtsverlust Zuhause enden würde und somit am eigenen Sockel der Macht rütteln täte.



Kurz um, den Punkt hatte ich ja schon vor dem heutigen Presseklub angesprochen. 

Es ist ja auch nur "logisch", auf die verdrehte Art mit der man es in Russland sieht, weil diese Referenden im Endeffekt bedeuten das die Gebiete fester Bestandteil des russischen Staatsgebietes werden.

Wie will man da noch gesichtswahrend daheim in Russland verklickern, wenn man solche Referenden durchgeführt hat, die Gebiete also offiziell als Teil des russischen Staatsgebietes angeschlossen werden und somit nach russischen Recht geschützt werden müssen, man sie dann aber in Verhandlungen einfach wieder abtreten würde?

Das geht dann gar nicht mehr, ohne das Putin und seine Clique sich daheim völlig blamieren und der jeglicher Kritik preis geben würden.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Da hst du völlig recht, ich hoffe nur das in Deutschland bei ensprechenden Schnarchnasen oder Zögerern vielleicht jetzt auch mal der Groschen fällt. Genügend Expertise müsste ja in deren Umgebung zugegen sein, das sie es auch mal verklickert bekommen!


----------



## Kassalowski (25. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit Jubel und wehenden Fahnen für Putins Russland in den Krieg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja,
> den ganzen Teilrepubliken die nicht ethnische Russen sind, geht glaube ich gerade ein massives Licht auf, die haben ja auch Handys und Internet, also völlig neben der Spur sind die wohl nicht.
> Insoweit merken die auch langsam wie der Hase läuft und das ausschließlich Sie als "Kanonenfutter" von Moskau vorgesehen sind. Das ist wohl die Reaktion darauf und ich glaube wir werden ziemlich sicher mehr davon sehen.



An der Grenze zu Georgien herrscht reges Treiben - morgen gehen dort wohl die Türen zu:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574106489442009088

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Don-71 NASAMS sind wohl auch schon in der Ukraine und bereits im Einsatz, wie heute schon ein paar mal zu lesen war.


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2022)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe...Russland fällt in ein Land ein und spielt die beleidigte Leberwurst und droht mit nuklearer Vernichtung, wenn dieses andere Land in "russiscjes Gebiet" einfällt, was ja überhaupt kein russisches Gebiet ist!?

So nen Drehbuch würde nichtmal billigste Regieseur annehmen...Putin ist doch schon weit darüber hinaus, einen komplett an der Waffel zu haben.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2022)

Was man an der Stelle auch nicht vergessen sollte: In Punkto Wirtschaftssanktionen sind auch weiterhin noch nicht alle Register gezogen. Selbst chinesische Firmen scheinen da mitzumachen, weil sie fürchten ansonsten den Zugang zu westlicher Technologie und Devisen zu verlieren.



Eckism schrieb:


> Putin ist doch schon weit darüber hinaus, einen komplett an der Waffel zu haben.


Auf den Spuren eines georgischen Schnauzbartträgers...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver
> 
> Da hst du völlig recht, ich hoffe nur das in Deutschland bei ensprechenden Schnarchnasen oder Zögerern vielleicht jetzt auch mal der Groschen fällt. Genügend Expertise müsste ja in deren Umgebung zugegen sein, das sie es auch mal verklickert bekommen!


Im Grunde hat man dadurch nur wertvolle Zeit vergeudet.
Hätte man vor Monaten bereits massiv die Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine gesteigert und nicht so ein hick hack um die Lieferung von Panzern, Schützenpanzern, Artillerie, Flugzeugen, Hubschraubern und Luftabwehr abgezogen, würden wir evt. heute schon an einem ganz anderen Punkt stehen und wären gar nicht erst an diesem Punkt angelangt, wo Putin durch Referenden solch lächerliche Fakten zu schaffen hätte versuchen können.

Das sich aber die Einstellungen und Ansichten hier jetzt ändern, wo es eigentlich selbst für den letzten Kleingeist mit noch einer Hand voll funktionierender Gehirnzellen offensichtlich sein müsste, das Putin, durch die Referenden, gerade jegliche Basis für Verhandlungen vom Tisch fegt, habe ich ehrlich Zweifel daran.

Ich bezweifle das damit die Stimmen der Zögerer und Verhandlungsforderer verschwinden werden und man endlich mal die (von Russland geschaffenen) Realitäten anfängt anzuerkennen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf den Spuren eines georgischen Schnauzbartträgers...



Er wandelt momentan ehr auf den Spuren eines ganz anderen Schnauzbartträgers.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2022)

Putin hätte diese Rederenden jederzeit ziehen können, auch schon vor dem Krieg.

Ich bin sehr gespannt was jetzt noch aus China kommt.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574105878344638469

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Serbien wird den Mist nicht anerkennen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin hätte diese Rederenden jederzeit ziehen können, auch schon vor dem Krieg.


Mit dem deutlichen Unterschied, das er zu dem Zeitpunkt noch dachte, er sitzt bei eventuellen Verhandlungen am deutlich (militärisch) längeren Hebel, und so war ja auch die Einschätzung im "Westen", bei einigen noch bis vor 2-3 Wochen, bei wenigen Unbelehrbaren noch heute.
Dem ist jetzt aber nicht mehr so und das hat wohl auch Putin in seiner Blase festgestellt und zündet nun die nächste Eskaltions und Einschüchterungsstufe!
Nach dem Motto, wenn ihr auf dieser Grundlage nicht verhandelt, eskaliere ich immer weiter, insoweit oder in diessem Zusammenhang, sehe ich auch die Ankündigung der USA.
M.M. nach glaubt Putin immer noch daran den Westen zu spalten, heute wählt Italien, wir (Deutschland) sind auch ein eher unsicherer Kantonist etc. Das ist glaube ich sein Plan, umso entschiedener müssen jetzt Zeichen unserer Regierung kommen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt was jetzt noch aus China kommt.


Seit den Scheinreferenden rücken die deutlich ab, wahrscheinlich war das auch eine Absprache oder Warnung der Chinesen vor dem Krieg an Putin. Nichts genaues weiss man, aber das alles ist jetzt absolut nicht mehr im Sinne der Chinesen, m.A. nach.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Serbien wird den Mist nicht anerkennen.


Fallen dir mehr als, sagen wir 3?, Länder ein, die das wirklich anerkennen? ^^


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2022)

Die UN und die Meing anderer Länder sind doch völlig schnuppe, wenn Putin eh macht, was er will. Am Ende wäre es billiger und Gesichtswahrender gewesen, die Gebiete zum überhötesten Preis zu kaufen...


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.M. nach glaubt Putin immer noch daran den Westen zu spalten


Ich glaube wir sind inzwischen an einem Punkt in dem Russland nicht mehr gewinnen kann, selbst wenn die Ukraine keine Hilfe mehr bekommt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Fallen dir mehr als, sagen wir 3?, Länder ein, die das wirklich anerkennen? ^^


Es geht darum, dass Serbien sehr russlandfreundlich ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin hätte diese Rederenden jederzeit ziehen können, auch schon vor dem Krieg.


Hätte er, aber da hatte er bis dato gar nicht die Notwendigkeit / den Druck so reagieren zu müssen.

Jetzt steht er aber unter massiven Druck.
Momentan verliert er fast jeden Tag ein Stück des eroberten ukrainischen Gebietes zurück an die Ukraine und hat keine Legitimation, nach russischen Recht, größere Register dagegen ziehen zu können.
Das ändert sich aber direkt nach den Referenden und dem Anschluss der Gebiete schlagartig.

Ab dann kann er es, nach russischen Recht, als Angriff auf das russische Staatsgebiet einstufen und das erlaubt ihm im Grunde, vor dem russischen Recht legitimiert, nahezu jedes Register zu ziehen was er will und wenn es die Ausrufung des Kriegsrechts ist, um jeden Russen als Zwangsarbeiter in und für die Rüstungsindustrie zu verdonnern, oder als Soldat einzuziehen.

Theoretisch sogar könnte er dann halt auch völlig legitimiert den Schritt zum Einsatz von Kernwaffen tun, wo man nur hoffen kann, das diese Sicherung nicht noch irgendwann bei ihm durchbrennen wird und wenn, das dann noch irgendwer in seinem Umfeld ist, der diesem Irrsinn rechtzeitig Einhalt gebieten kann.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt was jetzt noch aus China kommt.


China wird sich weiter von ihm distanzieren.
Wie hier schon richtig festgestellt wurde, China und Russland teilen Interessen und Gegner, aber sind keine Verbündeten und China hat kein Interesse daran einen Verlierer an seiner Seite durchzuschleppen und Russland befindet sich aktuell in allen Bereichen, selbst für China völlig sichtbar, auf der Verliererstraße.

Es wird aber für China längerfristig einige neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.

Da ein isoliertes und wirtschaftlich ruiniertes Russland ein leicht abhängig zu machendes und ausnehmbares Russland wird und das eröffnet China künftig den Zugang zu billigen russischen Rohstoffen und Arbeitskräften, die es braucht und gerne nehmen wird.

Im Grunde genau das was heute schon Nordkorea für China ist.
Putin manövriert Russland gerade wirtschaftlich, wie militärisch, in seinen Untergang und die Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung steuert sehenden Auges immer noch mit ihm weiter darauf zu.


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das Resultat ist jetzt,das Russland dabei ist 4 Gebiete mit 5 Mio Einwohnern der Ukraine aufzunehmen, was kein russischer Politiker jemals wieder ändern kann.
> Darüber wird es keine Gespräche mehr geben und auch keine Chance der Rückholung.





Don-71 schrieb:


> was mir auch schon im Kleinhirn rumschwierte, aber ich hatte es noch nicht auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Die Scheinreferenden und die dadurch stattfindenden anschließenden Annektionen der Gebiete in die Russische Föderation durch Russland, bedeuten im Endeffekt nichts anderes, als das jegliche Verhandlungslösung ausgeschlossen ist.



Das habe ich hier schon einige Male versucht zu erklären und wenn sie nicht verhandeln,  wird Odessa das Schicksal teilen.

Für Refrenden benötigt man scheinbar international nur 50% Wahlbeteiligung und in Cherson fehlen wohl nur noch 1% bis zu dieser Marke.
Gerüchte sprechen über sofortige Aufnahne und die Aufforderung an die Ukraine das Gebiet zu verlassen.
Das werden die Ukrainer natürlich nicht machen und so wird sicher eine Kriegserklärung folgen.  



Scheinbar haben die Russrn die Produktion von Geran-2 Drohnen hoch gefahren.
Es soll in einigen Gebieten sehr viele geben.
Dilemma ist, das sie von Awacs nicht entdeckt werden, aber beim einschalten, die eigenen  Bodenanlagen für die Russen sichtbare Ziele werden.

Russen behaupten damit mehrere 777 und ein Himars vernichtet zu haben.
Für Himars sind die Dinger gefährlich, weil sie lange im Hinterland patroullieren können und dichter an den Feuerpositionen sind, wenn sie entdeckt werden.









						Russia Deploys Iranian Attack Drones, Ukrainian Military Says
					

A Ukrainian colonel said attacks that took out howitzers and armored vehicles were carried out by Iranian-made drones that had not previously been used outside of the Middle East.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin hätte diese Rederenden jederzeit ziehen können, auch schon vor dem Krieg.
> 
> Ich bin sehr gespannt was jetzt noch aus China kommt.
> 
> ...




Richtig. Er wollte sich scheinbar immer noch eine Tür für Verhandlungen offen lassen. Die Republiken hätte er alleine schon vor Jahren in Russland aufnehmen können.

Das Serbien das nicht anerkennt hängt, natürlich mit Kosovo zusammen.

China wird schnelles Kriegsende fordern und Verhandlungen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> China wird sich weiter von ihm distanzieren.


Wenn Russland Atomwaffen einsetzt wird es hoffentlich etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Optiki (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja,
> den ganzen Teilrepubliken die nicht ethnische Russen sind, geht glaube ich gerade ein massives Licht auf, die haben ja auch Handys und Internet, also völlig neben der Spur sind die wohl nicht.
> Insoweit merken die auch langsam wie der Hase läuft und das ausschließlich Sie als "Kanonenfutter" von Moskau vorgesehen sind. Das ist wohl die Reaktion darauf und ich glaube wir werden ziemlich sicher mehr davon sehen.


Das wussten die wohl auch schon vorher, nur gehen ihnen langsam die Männer aus, genau wie ich es vor Monaten vorher gesagt habe, sie haben ein Großteil der Soldaten gestellt und die aktuelle Mobilisierung ist in diesen Gebieten einfach nur noch das, was ich unter Volksturm verstehen würde, da mit jeder im Dorf genommen, Hauptsache die Quote ist voll, das Maß ist in diesen Regionen komplett überspannt.

Da jetzt tausende von Menschen mit Smartphones in die Kasernen gespült werden, werden tausendfach die Probleme der Russen aufdecken und es wird auch der Letzte auf der Welt die Probleme der russischen Armee sehen. Die Proteste sind erst der Anfang, wenn dann die Leichen anfangen, in großen Mengen zurückkommen, wird es noch mehr kippen.
Putin hat ein gewaltiges Problem in seinem Land und auch in der Ukraine.

Die Russen werden jetzt alle Grenzen für die Männer im wehrfähigen Alter dicht machen und die werden ebenfalls alle Wehrpflichtigen sofort in einen Vertrag zwingen sobald, deren Pflichtzeit vorbei ist. Wv fehlt dann noch zur Kriegserklärung?

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es gerade ein Befehl von Putin ist, Lyman so eisern zu halten. Gestern mind. 2 SU34 und KA 52 verloren.

Ich will eigentlich nicht darüber nachdenken wie das Enden soll, ich komme immer nur in unschönen Szenarien raus.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Für Refrenden benötigt man scheinbar international nur 50% Wahlbeteiligung


what?


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das habe ich hier schon einige Male versucht zu erklären und wenn sie nicht verhandeln, wird Odessa das Schicksal teilen.


Und ich habe dir schon mehrmals erklärt was man dagegen tun kann, massive Waffenlieferungen und damit Waffengewalt auf den Schlachtfeldern der Ukraine, das mit Odessa glaubst du doch nur in deiner Fantasie.
Russland wird damit diesmal nicht durchkommen, trotz deiner Propagandaparolen, es steht dafür viel zu viel nicht nur für die Ukraine, sondern ganz Europa auf dem Spiel. Das hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, das Ding wird jetzt auf dem Schlachtfeld ausgemacht!


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Russland Atomwaffen einsetzt wird es hoffentlich etwas mehr sein.


Denke ich nicht, warum sollte China auch?
Wenn Putin wirklich so entrückt sein wird, Kernwaffen einzusetzen, wird es von China natürlich aufs schärfte verurteilt werden, aber warum sollte man auch selbst mit tätig werden?

China weiß das die USA und die NATO dann aktiv einschreiten werden und warum sich dann mit einmischen?
Alles was die USA und die NATO schwächt ist für China gut und recht, weil es die Handlungsfähigkeit im asiatischen Raum schwächt.

Also sollen die sich doch dann alleine aktiv um Russland kümmern und man selbst "genießt lieber die show".


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> what?


Er hat das noch nicht ganz verstanden chill_eule!
Für solche Referenden, gibt es ganz andere internationale Voraussetzungen, z.B. wie das in Schottland, er hat jetzt einen Punkt herausgenommen und will damit hier irgendwie Punkten.
Das ganze ist nur noch lächerlich!


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> nur gehen ihnen langsam die Männer aus, genau wie ich es vor Monaten vorher gesagt habe



Gehe doch mal mit Logik ran.

Weniger als 40 Mio gegen 154 Mio.
Aus beiden Ländern sind Unwillige abgehauen, was auch tichtig ist, aber am Ende sind die Ressourcen von Russland immer noch wesentlich höher.

Das ist doch keine Propagande, einen einfachen Fakt zu erwähnen.

Klar gibt es da Theater,  aber wir zeigen das was dort negativ läuft und bei den Russen zeigt man unendliche Schlangen an Freiwilligen.

Denkst du ich finde den Krieg gut, nur muß man sich nicht den Himmel voller Geigen malen,  wenn die Realität anders aussieht.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du ich finde den Krieg gut, nur muß man sich nicht den Himmel voller Geigen malen, wenn die Realität anders aussieht.


Die Realität sieht so aus, das die Russische Armee auf dem Schlachtfeld verliert und das wird sich in nächster Zeit, durch Schlamm und Winter beschleunigen!


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gehe doch mal mit Logik ran.
> 
> Weniger als 40 Mio gegen 154 Mio.
> Aus beiden Ländern sind Unwillige abgegeben, was auch tüchtig ist, aber am Ebde sind die Resrrcen von Russland immer noch wesentlich höher.
> ...


Komm, gib doch einfach endlich Ruhe mit deiner russischen Märchenstunde und verschwinde endlich aus dem Thread.

Damit hättest du dann sogar Putin noch etwas positives vorraus.


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> what?



Nur als Beispiel in Deutschland 

"Weitere Unterschiede in der Volksabstimmung auf Landesebene gibt es beispielsweise beim Quorum. So ist es in Bayern notwendig, dass bei Abstimmungen über einfache Gesetze 33% der Wahlberechtigten zustimmen, in Berlin sind es 25 % und in Hessen gibt es kein Mindestquorum. "





__





						Volksentscheid
					

In Deutschland ist ein Volksentscheid die Abstimmung der Bevölkerung über eine politische Angelegenheit. Die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind in der jeweiligen Landesverfassung verankert.




					www.polyas.de


----------



## Sparanus (25. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber warum sollte man auch selbst mit tätig werden?


Mir geht es hier nur um eine Reaktion auf dem Level von Sanktionen.
Kein militärisches eingreifen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier nur um eine Reaktion auf dem Level von Sanktionen.
> Kein militärisches eingreifen.


Das kann natürlich passieren, das China dann in diesen Punkt auch ganz offiziell mal mitziehen wird, zumindest eine Zeit lang.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Cherson fehlen wohl nur noch 1% bis zu dieser Marke.


Ja, genau. Du glaubst das vermutlich sogar. Aber lass dir gesagt sein: Es ist niemals gut, wenn man sich mit einem Hammer fortwährend ins Gesicht haut. Da kommt dann sowas wie bei dir zu lesen bei rum. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alles was die USA und die NATO schwächt ist für China gut und recht, weil es die Handlungsfähigkeit im asiatischen Raum schwächt.


Ein Einsatz von Atomwaffen ist über kurz oder lang das Ende von allen und allem. Da ist China nicht unbeteiligt, egal wie man es mit den Nachbarn und Gegner hält.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur als Beuspiel in Deutschland


Und wie ist die Rechtslage in der Ukraine? 
Denn nur *diese* zählt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Rechtslage in der Ukraine?
> Denn nur *diese* zählt.


Und ich dachte schon für ihn würde dan nur die russische Rechtslage zählen.  



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein Einsatz von Atomwaffen ist über kurz oder lang das Ende von allen und allem. Da ist China nicht unbeteiligt, egal wie man es mit den Nachbarn und Gegner hält.



Das hängt am Ende sehr von der Art der Kernwaffen ab.
Wenn Putin zu taktischen Kernwaffen greift nicht unbedingt und selbst wenn er zu stratgischen Kernwaffen greift dürften da vermutlich zumindest keine direkt auf China zielen, auch wenn die Auswirkungen natürlich dann auch nicht an China vorbeigehen würden.


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mehrmals erklärt was man dagegen tun kann, massive Waffenlieferungen und damit Waffengewalt auf den Schlachtfeldern der Ukraine, das mit Odessa glaubst du doch nur in deiner Fantasie.
> Russland wird damit diesmal nicht durchkommen, trotz deiner Propagandaparolen, es steht dafür viel zu viel nicht nur für die Ukraine, sondern ganz Europa auf dem Spiel. Das hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, das Ding wird jetzt auf dem Schlachtfeld ausgemacht!



Zuerst weist du mir etwas zu große Bedeutung zu. 😉
Wir merken uns das mal mit Odessa?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht so aus, das die Russische Armee auf dem Schlachtfeld verliert und das wird sich in nächster Zeit, durch Schlamm und Winter beschleunigen!



Das kannst du gerne so sehen. Ich denke aber wenn jetzt ein erklärter Krieg beginnt,  wird es anders aussehen.
Schon die geografische Lage macht es schwer.
Auch die Ukrainer müssen durch Schlamm und Winter. Wenn dann noch das Laub verloren geht,  verlieren sie Deckung und Schutz.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komm gib doch einfach endlich Ruhe mit deiner russischen Märchenstunde und verschwinde endlich aus dem Thread.











						Russland - Einwohner bis 2027 | Statista
					

Die Einwohnerzahl von Russland verringert sich auch im Jahr 2022 - die prognostizierte Bevölkerungsentwicklung von Russland bleibt auch für die Zukunft negativ.




					de.statista.com
				












						Russland - Einwohner bis 2027 | Statista
					

Die Einwohnerzahl von Russland verringert sich auch im Jahr 2022 - die prognostizierte Bevölkerungsentwicklung von Russland bleibt auch für die Zukunft negativ.




					de.statista.com
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier nur um eine Reaktion auf dem Level von Sanktionen.
> Kein militärisches eingreifen.



Wäre besser, aber welche schaden uns nicht?


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Rechtslage in der Ukraine?
> Denn nur *diese* zählt.


Das ist völlig unerheblich...ob das nun 10% Schmu sind, 50% oder 100%...Schmu bleibt Schmu.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wir merken uns das mal mit Odessa?


Aber gerne, genauso wie die schon längst eingekesselte und tote Ukrainische Donabss Armee!


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hängt am Ende sehr von der Art der Kernwaffen ab.
> Wenn Putin zu taktischen Kernwaffen greift nicht unbedingt und selbst wenn er zu stratgischen Kernwaffen greift dürften da vermutlich zumindest keine direkt auf China zielen, auch wenn die Auswirkungen natürlich dann auch nicht an China vorbeigehen würden.


Am sichersten ist ja nun bekanntlich der Ort, auf den die Russen zielen...die Gefahr lauert dort, wo sie Sachen landen.^^


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Rechtslage in der Ukraine?
> Denn nur *diese* zählt.



Schwer etwas zu finden, aber in der EU herrscht wohl ein Wert von 50% vor.



			https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Quorum-Rules-for-National-Referendums-in-the-European-Union-Countries_tbl1_229281237
		


Denke nicht das er in der Ukraine höher sein wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber gerne, genauso wie die schon längst eingekesselte und tote Ukrainische Donabss Armee!


Oder die durch Beschuss des Dammes bei Kryvyh Rih und dadurch ansteigenden Wasserpegel des Inhulez abgeschnittenen und von den Russen völlig vernichteten ukrainischen Truppen an der Cherson Front.


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber gerne, genauso wie die schon längst eingekesselte und tote Ukrainische Donabss Armee!



Die Brücken über den Dnepr existieren noch, sonst wäre es im Prinzip eine " Operative Einkreisung" gewesen.
Ohne die Brücken, wäre auch keine Offensive gelaufen.
Schaue einfach auf die Karte.


----------



## Optiki (25. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gehe doch mal mit Logik ran.
> 
> Weniger als 40 Mio gegen 154 Mio.
> Aus beiden Ländern sind Unwillige abgehauen, was auch tichtig ist, aber am Ende sind die Ressourcen von Russland immer noch wesentlich höher.
> ...


Du driftest ja mittlerweile komplett in deine Welt ab, lies dir erstmal den von mir zitierten Absatz durch und dann den Absatz, auf den du hier antwortest, dann wirst du merken, dass das nicht so ganz zusammen passt mit dem was du anprangerst.





__





						Anzahl der wehrfähigen Männer und Frauen im internationalem Ländervergleich
					

Überblick über die Wehrpflichtigen in den einzelnen Ländern




					www.laenderdaten.de
				




Er muss erstmal 3-4 Millionen zusammenbekommen, die er wohl als Angreifer bräuchte und ausstatten muss, ich glaube davor brechen schon Revolten in seinem Land aus.


----------



## Tschetan (25. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Er muss erstmal 3-4 Millionen zusammenbekommen, die er wohl als Angreifer bräuchte und ausstatten muss, ich glaube davor brechen schon Revolten in seinem Land aus.



Meinst du die Ukrainer lassen sich alle freiwillig zur Schlachtbank treiben?
Geht doch einfach von gleichen Verhältnissen aus.
In der Ukraine gab es auch schon Theater, weil Terrabats in den Donbass geschickt wurden.

Dazu müssen auch die Ukrainer ausgebildet werden und benötigen Nachschub und Ausrüstung. 
Was gibt es noch an Russentechnik in Europa? Arti, Panzer, Munition.
Es gibt nicht mehr viel Muni dafür, also benötigen sie komplett neue Waffen, mit entsprechender Munition.
Von den Opfern ganz zu schweigen, auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das jegliches Vertrauen komplett weg ist und ich weiß auch nicht, wie das auf absehbare Zeit (10-20 Jahre) wiederkommen soll?



Ersatz der Führung durch Personal, dass sich ausdrücklich von Putin distanziert. Ist leider immer noch nicht absehbar, auch wenn die zunehmenden Spannugen es peu a peu wahrscheinlicher machen, aber es gibt sonst nur eine, noch schwierigere Möglichkeit, den zu beenden: Eine Situation, die kein Vertrauen mehr braucht (= Kapitulation und Beschränkung auf ein Rüstungsniveau, von dem im Rahmen der externen Kontrollierbarkeit her keine Gefahr mehr für andere Staaten ausgehen kann.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte er, aber da hatte er bis dato gar nicht die Notwendigkeit / den Druck so reagieren zu müssen.



Putin hat 2014 (oder 2015?) Aufnahmegesuche der aus Putins Sicht demokratisch gewählten Separatistenführungen abgelehnt. Mit Blick auf die Frühjahrsinvasion würde ich sagen: Nicht nur, weil er damals gerade genug außenpolitischen Stress hatte, sondern auch weil ihm das die vermeintliche Legitimation für weitere Angriffe genommen hätte. Wäre der Donbass offiziell russisch gewesen, dann hätte Putin dieses Jahr nicht seine Truppen bis nach Kiew gegen die ukrainische Regierung schicken können, um "die Russen" im Donbass zu schützen, denn die wären ja dann schon "sicher" gewesen.

Also hat er von sich aus den Konflikt schwelen lassen, um ihn später wieder entfachen zu können.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben die Russrn die Produktion von Geran-2 Drohnen hoch gefahren.



Quelle?
Ich wüsste nicht einmal, dass die Russen überhaupt eine eigene Produktion haben.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat das noch nicht ganz verstanden chill_eule!
> Für solche Referenden, gibt es ganz andere internationale Voraussetzungen, z.B. wie das in Schottland, er hat jetzt einen Punkt herausgenommen und will damit hier irgendwie Punkten.
> Das ganze ist nur noch lächerlich!



Es gibt gar keine "internationale Voraussetzungen". Es gibt ein paar Kriterien, nach denen z.B. die Bundesregierung Referenden in anderen Ländern beurteilt, aber geregelt wird sowas logischerweise immer nach nationalem Recht.
Und vollkommen egal, wie die Regeln in Russland aussehen: Es steht wohl ebenso außer Frage, dass Putin sagen wird, dass die Referenden diese Anforderungen erfüllen, wie dass das Ergebnis eine überwältigende Mehrheit "dafür" gestimmt haben wird.

Genauso unfraglich, dass kein demokratisches Land diese Ergebnisse anerkennen wird, weil nicht-geheime Abstimmung, die für Folgerung und Mord bekannte bewaffnete Einheiten einer beteiligten Interessensgruppe organisieren, nun einmal keinen freien Willen wiedergeben können. (Immerhin, winziger Fortschritt gegenüber dem Krim-Schauspiel: Diesmal bietet der Wahlzettel die Möglichkeit, dagegen zu stimmen, wenn man nicht zu sehr an seinem Leben hängt.)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Weniger als 40 Mio gegen 154 Mio.
> Aus beiden Ländern sind Unwillige abgehauen, was auch tichtig ist, aber am Ende sind die Ressourcen von Russland immer noch wesentlich höher.



Die absoluten personnellen Ressourcen sind höher, ja. Aber die Ukraine kämpft de facto mit dem gesamten Know-How und den gesamten Produktionskapazitäten des Westens im Rücken, was das effektive Verhältnis langfristig von beinahe 4:1 auf 2:1 oder (deutlich) besser verschieben würde. Vor allem aber führt die Ukraine einen Verteidigungskampf um das eigene Überleben, das heißt sie setzt per se 100% der genannten Kapazitäten ein. Russland dagegen führt nebenbei eine "Sonderaktion" durch, die Land und Streitkräfte nicht sonderlich belasten soll und neben der das normale Leben weiterläuft (so gut es die Sanktionen zulassen). So zumindest Putins Propaganda.

Praktisch geht er etwas darüber hinaus, aber im propagierten Normalzustand hat Russland "nur" 4,3% seiner Ressourcen/des BIP in die Rüstung gesteckt. Das kann man jetzt auf 10% steigern, ohne dass es zu sehr auffällt, und gegebenenfalls auf 20%, wenn man diejenigen, denen es dann zwangsweise auffällt, (mund-)tot macht. Aber mehr nicht, Putin will keine Generalmobilisierung. Und von den 20% der Möglichkeiten, die er aufbringen kann, fließt die Hälfte oder mehr nicht in seine imperialen Eroberungsgelüste, sondern in die Verteidigung der größten Nation der Welt gegen selbige Welt.

Korrigierte Balance also:
- Die Ukraine führt 100% der aus 40 Millionen rekurtierbaren Soldaten gegen die russischen Eroberer ins Felde und verdoppelt dere Wirkung technisch (und durch Heimvorteil), sodass es aus russischer Sicht effektiv die Kampfkraft einer 80-Millionen-Nation ist.
- Russland lässt 120 von 154 Millionen ganz normal ihrem Alltag nachgehen und der Rest teilt sich auf Verteidigungs- und Besatzertruppen auf, sodass letztere nicht einmal die Kampfstärke einer 20-Millionen-Nation in die Ukraine projezieren.


----------



## chill_eule (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In der Ukraine gab es auch schon Theater, weil Terrabats in den Donbass geschickt wurden.


Wenn die Ukraine *Schüler* einer US-Amerikanischen _high school_ in den Krieg schickt, würde wohl jeder Theater machen 



			https://terrabats.com/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Brücken über den Dnepr existieren noch, sonst wäre es im Prinzip eine " Operative Einkreisung" gewesen.
> Ohne die Brücken, wäre auch keine Offensive gelaufen.
> Schaue einfach auf die Karte.


Hätte, wäre, wenn. Was zählt ist der IST-Zustand.

Aber Du erkennst ja nicht mal die ukrainischen Siege auf dem Schlachtfeld an, sondern faselst dann was von organisiertem russischem Rückzug. Wie verblendet das ist, kannst oder willst Du nicht sehen.

Im Grunde gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder Du glaubst den ganzen Bulls., den Du hier erzählst tatsächlich selbst, dann würde ich Dir professionelle Hilfe empfehlen - oder Du hängst am Tropf von Putin und musst diesen Mist verbreiten, da hilft dann zugegebenermaßen auch kein Arzt mehr.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

> Der Bürgermeister der von Russland besetzten Stadt Melitopol im Südosten der Ukraine befürchtet nun, dass auch Ukrainer in diesen Regionen für den russischen Kriegsdienst rekrutiert werden. »Sie werden die Männer dazu zwingen, in ihren Streitkräften zu kämpfen«, sagte Iwan Fedorow den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe.
> 
> Männer zwischen 18 und 63 dürften seine Stadt Melitopol nicht verlassen, sagte Fedorow. Dies sei ein großes Problem. »Wir haben unseren Männern geraten, Melitopol Richtung Krim zu verlassen und von dort nach Georgien oder in die Europäische Union zu reisen. Aber jetzt sind die Stadt und die Dörfer in der Region abgeriegelt«, sagte der Bürgermeister. Russland erlaube keine Fahrten zwischen den Städten und den Dörfern.


Quelle: Bürgermeister von Melitopol warnt vor Zwangsrekrutierungen

Jetzt wollen die Russen sogar Ukrainer gegen die eigenen Landsleute kämpfen lassen.



> In ganz Russland gehen Menschen gegen die Teilmobilmachung auf die Straße. Aus der Teilrepublik Dagestan zeigen Videos besonders heftige Proteste, auch Warnschüsse sind zu hören. In der muslimisch geprägten Region werden offenbar besonders viele Männer eingezogen.
> 
> Bei einem Protest gegen die Mobilmachung von Reservisten sind Polizisten laut Bürgerrechtlern in der russischen Teilrepublik Dagestan im Kaukasus mit Warnschüssen gegen Demonstranten vorgegangen. Im Dorf Endirej blockierten Anwohner eine Straße, um so die von Russland Präsident Wladimir Putin angeordnete Teilmobilisierung zu behindern, wie die unabhängige Organisation OVD-Info mitteilte.
> 
> Auf Videos ist zu sehen, wie Polizisten Gewehre in die Luft richten, dann sind Schüsse zu hören. Auch Gerangel zwischen Anwohnern und Beamten ist zu sehen. Laut dagestanischen Medien war der Protest eine Reaktion darauf, dass aus dem Dorf 110 Männer in den Krieg gegen die Ukraine gezwungen wurden.


Quelle: Russische Region lehnt sich gegen Putins Pläne auf

Ich würde mir wünschen wenn noch viel mehr Menschen in Russland auf die Straße gehen. Am besten wenn das Regime Putin gestürzt wird.

Kritische offizielle Stimmen:



> Der Chef des Menschenrechtsrats beim russischen Präsidenten, Waleri Fadejew, forderte Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu auf, das "Knüppelsystem" vieler Einberufungsstellen im Land zu beenden. Es bekämen sogar Männer Einberufungsbefehle, die keine Kampferfahrung hätten. So wurden laut Fadejew auch Krankenschwestern und Hebammen ohne militärische Erfahrung einberufen. Zudem kritisierte er das Vorgehen der zuständigen Behörden. Einberufungspaperie würden teils um zwei Uhr morgens ausgehändigt - "als hielten sie uns alle für Wehrdienstverweigerer", kritisierte Fadejew.
> 
> Auch die Chefredakteurin des Staatssenders RT, Margarita Simonyan, prangerte auf Telegram das chaotische Vorgehen der Behörden an. "Es wurde bekanntgegeben, dass Gefreite bis zum Alter von 35 Jahren rekrutiert werden können", schrieb sie. Die Einberufungsbefehle gingen aber auch an ältere Personen.


Quelle: Kritik kommt auch von offizieller Seite


----------



## JePe (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Weitere Unterschiede in der Volksabstimmung auf Landesebene gibt es beispielsweise beim Quorum. So ist es in Bayern notwendig, dass bei Abstimmungen über einfache Gesetze 33% der Wahlberechtigten zustimmen(...)



Weder Donbass noch Odessa liegen in Bayern. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Und ein Volksentscheid in Bayern ist durch, verrueckter Shice, bayerisches Recht geregelt. Unter anderem wird er durch den Freistaat Bayern durchgefuehrt. Mir waere aber neu, dass die Ukraine Initiator dieser Feigenblattreferenden ist?

Entweder bist Du sehr dumm oder sehr zynisch. Oder beides. Als Diskussionsteilnehmer hast Du Dich jedenfalls gerade endgueltig disqualifiziert. до свида́ния!


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber weglaufende Gebäude?


Bei den Russen wundert mich gar nix mehr.
Vermutlich haben sie die Drohnen mit diesen Feature bei den Iranern sogar extra bestellt...


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei den Russen wundert mich gar nix mehr.
> Vermutlich haben sie die Drohnen mit diesen Feature bei den Iranern sogar extra bestellt...


Dann kann man nur hoffen dass sie auch an die Ersatzräder gedacht haben, für die mobilen Krematorien. Und Unterwäsche, unbedingt mehr Unterwäsche !!!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das habe ich hier schon einige Male versucht zu erklären und wenn sie nicht verhandeln,  wird Odessa das Schicksal teilen.


Gemessen an der Trefferquote deiner Prognosen muss Odessa jetzt die glücklichste Stadt auf Erden sein, hurraaa 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Für Refrenden benötigt man scheinbar international nur 50% Wahlbeteiligung und in Cherson fehlen wohl nur noch 1% bis zu dieser Marke.


Gut recherschiert, bravo. Aber eine Sache wär da noch, wie kommst du darauf da würde ein Referendum stattfinden ??? Eine wiederholte völkerrechtswiedrige Anexion wie auf der Krim, nur diesmal unter realen Bedinungen eines Zerstörungskrieges der gerade stattfinden, ist kein Referendum. Da musst du aber nochmal recherchieren mein lieber Genosse.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerüchte sprechen über sofortige Aufnahne und die Aufforderung an die Ukraine das Gebiet zu verlassen.
> Das werden die Ukrainer natürlich nicht machen und so wird sicher eine Kriegserklärung folgen.


War da nicht mal was mit Spezialoperation ? Wohl nicht mehr so spezial was... Eine Spezialoperation in der man nachts kampfunfähig ist mangels Ausrüstung, und ganz nebenbei die Pijamas vergessen hat. Nazdrowje. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gehe doch mal mit Logik ran.


Das ist mit Abstand der beste Spruch der hier aus deinen Fingern kam, ich würde ihn mir glatt an den Kühlschrank ramen, um zu glauben dass ich nicht träume.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Propagande, einen einfachen Fakt zu erwähnen.


Autsch. Ähm. hmm.. joa .... ich glaube das hier drückt es einfach am ehesten aus : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qw7s1nMO4yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen wenn noch viel mehr Menschen in Russland auf die Straße gehen. Am besten wenn das Regime Putin gestürzt wird.


Ich las dass Russen die gerade in die Türkei, Georgien und Co fliehen, sich übelst arrogant zeigen und hinter ihren Putin stehen. Wiederholte Sprüche ala bald hole man sich auch das Baltikum und andere Gesten sprechen nicht gerade für die Aufklärung der russischen Flüchtlinge. Man kann wohl nur dankbar darüber sein diesem Menschenschlag die Einreise nach Europa verwehrt zu haben. Die braucht einfach niemand hier..


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich las dass Russen die gerade in die Türkei, Georgien und Co fliehen, sich übelst arrogant zeigen und hinter ihren Putin stehen. Wiederholte Sprüche ala bald hole man sich auch das Baltikum und andere Gesten sprechen nicht gerade für die Aufklärung der russischen Flüchtlinge. Man kann wohl nur dankbar darüber sein diesem Menschenschlag die Einreise nach Europa verwehrt zu haben. Die braucht einfach niemand hier..


Das habe ich über türkische Bekannte auch schon mitbekommen.
Schw.... einziehen, aber im selbstgewählten Exil die Fresse aufreissen, hake ich jetzt mal unter "typisch" ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gut recherschiert, bravo. Aber eine Sache wär da noch, wie kommst du darauf da würde ein Referendum stattfinden ??? Eine wiederholte völkerrechtswiedrige Anexion wie auf der Krim, nur diesmal unter realen Bedinungen eines Zerstörungskrieges der gerade stattfinden, ist kein Referendum. Da musst du aber nochmal recherchieren mein lieber Genosse.


Zudem ist es auch dann kein Referendum, wenn man nicht einmal die Kontrolle über die gesamte(n) Region(en) besitzt, diese aber mit dem Referendum als Teil seines eigenen Staatsgebietes mitbeansprucht.
Das wäre so als hätte man im Mai 1945 ein Referendum in Deutschland durchführen wollen, ob sich Deutschland nicht Argentinien anschließen will.

Sowas daher noch in irgend einer Weise als einen legitimen Akt zu bezeichnen, oder zu verteidigen, sorry, aber dafür muss man wirklich schon einen gewaltigen Dachschaden haben, oder aber politisch, mit den iniziierenden Agressoren, auf der selben Wellenlänge schwingen.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Russische Definition eines Referendums, mit Wahlurne und Karasznikow









						Scheinreferenden in Ukraine: Schwerbewaffnete Soldaten gehen mit Wahlhelfern von Tür zu Tür - Video - WELT
					

Die Scheinreferenden in den russisch kontrollierten Gebieten in der Ukraine laufen. Videoaufnahmen zeigen, wie schwer bewaffnete Soldaten mit Wahlhelfern von Tür zu Tür gehen, um die verbliebenen Bewohner aufzufordern, über den Anschluss an Russland abzustimmen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## facehugger (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das habe ich über türkische Bekannte auch schon mitbekommen.
> Schw.... einziehen, aber im selbstgewählten Exil die Fresse aufreissen, hake ich jetzt mal unter "typisch" ab.


... Solchen Typen würde ein kleiner "Urlaub" im Gulag sicher ganz gut tun. 

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich las dass Russen die gerade in die Türkei, Georgien und Co fliehen, sich übelst arrogant zeigen und hinter ihren Putin stehen. Wiederholte Sprüche ala bald hole man sich auch das Baltikum und andere Gesten sprechen nicht gerade für die Aufklärung der russischen Flüchtlinge. Man kann wohl nur dankbar darüber sein diesem Menschenschlag die Einreise nach Europa verwehrt zu haben. Die braucht einfach niemand hier..


Naja, das kennt man hier ja auch schon teilweise von Spätaussiedlern.
Man sollte nur vorsichtig sein, dass man nicht nach "hören/sagen" pauschalisiert.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, das kennt man hier ja auch schon teilweise von Spätaussiedlern.
> Man sollte nur vorsichtig sein, dass man nicht nach "hören/sagen" pauschalisiert.


Die "Lautstarken" werden am ehesten und als Mehrheit wahrgenommen...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die "Lautstarken" werden am ehesten und als Mehrheit wahrgenommen...


Trotzdem darf man nicht den Fehler machen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.


----------



## Tschetan (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber dafür muss man wirklich schon einen gewaltigen Dachschaden



Zumindest habe ich ihn nicht in der Hinsicht  anzunehmen, das jede Empörung meinerseits, in irgendeiner Weise Russland davon abbringen wird.

Ihr könnt mir ja alles anhängen, am Ende halte ich mich an das was die russische Seite seit Jahren angedroht hat, wenn keine Verhandlungslösung kommt.

Ich behaupte immer noch das dies der beste Weg gewesen wäre. Jetzt müssen wir mit den Folgen klarkommen.

Jetzt sage ich auch wieder verhandeln.
Nicht nur das die Ukraine verlieren wird, auch unser Leben ist bei weiteren Eskaltionen bedroht.

Recht haben und es bekommen, ist etwa unterschiedliches.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sage ich auch wieder verhandeln.
> Nicht nur das die Ukraine verlieren wird, auch unser Leben ist bei weiteren Eskaltionen bedroht.


Ich glaube du möchtest die ganze Zeit das die Ukraine verliert.
Wenn man sie nicht mehr unterstützt wird sie auf jeden Fall verlieren.
Und was soll bei den Verhandlungen herauskommen?
Es gibt nur diese Möglichkeiten:

1.) Russland zieht unverzüglich ab und beendet diesen Krieg.

2. ) Die Ukraine erobert die Gebiete zurück.

3. ) Die Ukraine überlässt Russland bereits annektierte Gebiete.

Solange die Ukraine weiter in den Umfang unterstützt wird ist nur Punkt 2 wahrscheinlich.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf man nicht den Fehler machen alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.


Die Kernfrage ist, wie willst du den Guten von dem Bösen unterscheiden?

Ich bin der Auffassung: Grenzen zu
Eine "Revolution" kann nur von innen kommen, also müssen alle Unzufriedenen in Russland bleiben - ganz einfach...


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage ist, wie willst du den Guten von dem Bösen unterscheiden?


Hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren?

Ich finde auch Sanktionen und Boykotte gegen russische Sportler sehr schwierig.
Aber mir ist klar das sie nun mal für die Nation "Russland" antreten.


----------



## Optiki (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren?


Du bist einfach  ein zu netter Mensch, du hast natürlich schon recht. Es ist ein schwieriges Thema und allgemein ist Russland ein richtiges Pulverfass.  Vor  ein paar Jahren ist man nach Georgien mit Panzern gefahren und heute stehen sie im Stau vor der Grenze, weil sie vor ihrer Einberufung fliehen wollen und sind dann angeblich sauer, wenn sie mit Z Stickern nicht herein gelassen werden.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren?


Wie genau soll eine finnischer oder türkischer Grenzbeamter hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren, ob da ein aufrechter Deserteur oder eine 5. Kolonne ins Land kommt?


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch Sanktionen und Boykotte gegen russische Sportler sehr schwierig.


Ich nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mir ist klar das sie nun mal für die Nation "Russland" antreten.


Genau deswegen.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich ihn nicht in der Hinsicht  anzunehmen, das jede Empörung meinerseits, in irgendeiner Weise Russland davon abbringen wird.


Westliche Waffen in ukrainischer Hand tuen das dafür sehr effizient, und werden es weiterhin.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir ja alles anhängen, am Ende halte ich mich an das was die russische Seite seit Jahren angedroht hat, wenn keine Verhandlungslösung kommt.


Du darfst dich gerne dran halten, ich selbst glaubte es auch mal, aber eine Mehrheit durchschaut diesen Bluff mitlerweile. In Anbetracht der Konsequenzen für Russland, exystiert keine nukleare Option. Die aussichtslose Mobilisierung in Russland ist der letzte Rettungsversuch in diesem verlorenen Krieg.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sage ich auch wieder verhandeln.
> Nicht nur das die Ukraine verlieren wird, auch unser Leben ist bei weiteren Eskaltionen bedroht.


Was hat ein Russland dessen Streitmacht gerade einen Krieg verliert denn bei einer Verhandlung anzubieten ? Die Lage hat sich seit Februar verändert, jetzt sagen wir wann verhandelt wird, nicht sie.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Recht haben und es bekommen, ist etwa unterschiedliches.


Ganz genau


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich ihn nicht in der Hinsicht  anzunehmen, das jede Empörung meinerseits, in irgendeiner Weise Russland davon abbringen wird.
> 
> Ihr könnt mir ja alles anhängen, am Ende halte ich mich an das was die russische Seite seit Jahren angedroht hat, wenn keine Verhandlungslösung kommt.
> 
> ...


Wenn man Russland hätte gewähren lassen...wäre nie rausgekommen, das die russische Armee solche Lappen sind und überwiegend mit Schrott kämpfen. Jetzt muss man da schon deutlich weniger Angst vor denen haben...solange man kein Zivilist ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Du bist einfach  ein zu netter Mensch, du hast natürlich schon recht.


Das hat mit "netter Mensch" nichts zu tun. Ich versuche mich nur daran zu halten, was hier von einigen "schlauen" Personen sonst immer bemängelt wurde. Unter Beifall (Likes).


compisucher schrieb:


> Wie genau soll eine finnischer oder türkischer Grenzbeamter hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren, ob da ein aufrechter Deserteur oder eine 5. Kolonne ins Land kommt?


Ich meine dich. Oder ist es hier jetzt "in" Pauschalurteile zu fällen?

Einige Seiten weiter vorne im Thread wurde, sich schon echauffiert, wenn man nur "die Russen" geschrieben hat.
Jetzt gibt es Beifall wenn man sich über diese auslässt. Also "die" = alle Russen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich ihn nicht in der Hinsicht  anzunehmen, das jede Empörung meinerseits, in irgendeiner Weise Russland davon abbringen wird.


Ach, aber du scheinst ja zu glauben das der Westen & die Ukraine endlich einlenkt und Russland beschenkt, wenn du hier immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig deine gleichen zwei Phrasen drischst und die "gloreich-überlegene" russiche Armee besingst?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir ja alles anhängen, am Ende halte ich mich an das was die russische Seite seit Jahren angedroht hat, wenn keine Verhandlungslösung kommt.


Du meinst so wie Hitler gedroht hat?
Sudetenland, oder Krieg und Danzig, oder Krieg?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich behaupte immer noch das dies der beste Weg gewesen wäre. Jetzt müssen wir mit den Folgen klarkommen.


Du hast ja auch schon behauptet die Ukrainische Armee würde im Februar in 3 Tagen besiegt, die ukrainische Armee sei seit Monaten besiegt, das russische 3. Armeekorps wäre das Ende für die ukrainische Armee, sobald die da sind, die ukrainischen Truppen würden durch die russische Armee im Donbas eingekesselt und vernichtet, ukrainische Truppen würden durch Beschuss eines Dammes in 80km Entfernung abgeschnitten und ausgelöscht, die von Russland rangekarten t-62 wären ja stark modernisiert, das wir bei Charkiw nur eine russische Umgruppierung gesehen haben, Russlands gewaltige Hubschrauberflotte würde einfach mal bei Charkiw ein paar zehntausend Mann + Fahrzeuge an Reserven herbeifliegen und die ukrainische Armee dann auf offnen Feld vernichtet, das Gebiet um Charkiw hätte man sowieso nur aufgegeben, da es keinen militärischen Wert besaß und die Referenden seien mehr oder weniger legitim, weil in Bayern 33% Beteiligung auch ausreichen würden.

Deine "Behauptungen" haben soviel Wert wie eine Bananenschale auf einem Bürgersteig.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt sage ich auch wieder verhandeln.


Und wirst wie immer ausweichen wie so ein "verhandeln" mit Russland aussehen und funktionieren soll, wo Russland in der Vergangenheit schon, durch das beharen auf Maximalforderungen, kein Interesse daran gezeigt hatte und jetzt durch die Scheinreferenden geschaffenen Tatsachen zementiert, dass es auch in Zukunft kein Interesse daran hat über irgendwas in der Sache realistisch verhandeln zu wollen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht nur das die Ukraine verlieren wird, auch unser Leben ist bei weiteren Eskaltionen bedroht.


Dein Leben könnte in Zukunft noch viel mehr bedroht sein, wenn Russland in der Ukraine nicht in die Schranken gewiesen wird, als es jetzt ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Recht haben und es bekommen, ist etwa unterschiedliches.


Nur weder hast du Recht, noch bekommst du Recht.


----------



## Kassalowski (26. September 2022)

Um Kupyansk herum soll es heftigste Verluste für die Russen gegeben haben.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574227857903058947

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Um Kupyansk herum soll es heftigste Verluste für die Russen gegeben haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Raum Donezk dringen die Ukrainer auch weiter vor. Vorgestern las ich dass die Russen allein dort 8 Kampfjets verloren haben, heute sind es wieder 4, Stand 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine dich. Oder ist es hier jetzt "in" Pauschalurteile zu fällen?


Nein, der Diskussionsanfang zu dem Topic war von @behemoth85  hier: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...icklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/post-11112800
Und ich bestätigte dies über die Info eines türkischen Freundes, dass z. B. in Istanbul just eingereiste, angebliche Verweigerer, mit Z-Symbolen und Parolen durch die Stadt gröhlen.
Darauf ich: Grenzen zu, sollen die Ihre Probleme selbst im eigenen Land lösen
Und du: Aber, aber, manche sind evtl. lieb, also "Hinhören, hingucken und differenzieren"
Ich so: wer genau soll das tun? Grenzbeamte?
Und du jetzt: Ich (???)

Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht genau, worauf du hinaus willst.

Ich fälle kein Pauschalurteil über Russen oder Russland.

Fakt ist, das Land hat einen Angriffskrieg angezettelt und grob + gefühlt 3/4 in Russland findet das ganz toll.

Also bin ich der Auffassung: Deren Problem, Grenzen zu und dicht und so lange im eigenen Saft schmoren lassen bis sie ihr Problem intern gelöst haben.



RyzA schrieb:


> Einige Seiten weiter vorne im Thread wurde sich schon echauffiert, wenn man nur "die Russen" geschrieben hat.
> Jetzt gibt es Beifall wenn man sich über diese auslässt.


Es kann ja andere Meinungen hierzu geben, aber das ist nicht zwangsläufig meine Meinung.


----------



## Tschetan (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch schon behauptet die Ukrainische Armee würde im Februar in 3 Tagen



Bist du sicher das ich das geschrieben habe?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich ihn nicht in der Hinsicht  anzunehmen, das jede Empörung meinerseits, in irgendeiner Weise Russland davon abbringen wird.


Hat denn hier IRGENDWER behauptet, dass die Empörung darüber Russland davon abbringen wird?

Ich empöre mich auch über andere Dinge, ohne dass ich direkt etwas daran ändern könnte. Du bist also nicht empört, wenn jemand vergewaltigt oder ermordet wird? "Ist dann halt so" oder wie soll man Deinen Schmu verstehen?

Gefühlt hast Du in etwa das im negativen Bereich herumschwirrende Empathie-Level und gleichzeitig den völlig überzogenen Egoismus von Putin selbst: Ich ich ich.


Vor allen Dingen bist Du hier nicht "nur" nicht empört über Putins/das russische Verhalten, Du verteidigst es und lobst verschieden Aspekte ständig in den Himmel. Das ist noch mal ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Falls Du also hier bist um die Gesellschaft zu spalten:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist Dir geglückt. Du hast Dich allein erfolgreich vom Rest der hiesigen Gesellschaft getrennt.  Also funk nach Hause und erzähl von Deinem"Erfolg"!


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht genau, worauf du hinaus willst.
> 
> Ich fälle kein Pauschalurteil über Russen oder Russland.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich habe diese Aussage gelesen


compisucher schrieb:


> Schw.... einziehen, aber im selbstgewählten Exil die Fresse aufreissen, hake ich jetzt mal unter "*typisch"* ab.


Das ist für mich eine pauschale Aussage.

Und von anderen hier gab es auch pauschale Aussagen. Als wenn alle, die jetzt vor der Einberufung flüchten, so drauf wären.

Ich schreibe ja auch nicht das alle russischen Spätaussiedler pro Putin sind.

Und hier im Thread wurde sich schon darüber aufgeregt wenn man "die Russen" geschrieben hat.
Dann muß man sich mal entscheiden.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann muß man sich mal entscheiden.


Nun, nach einen 1/2 Jahr Krieg und wahrgenommene Greultaten entscheide ich mich:
Alle Russen raus aus Westeuropa, am besten aus der Ganzen Welt, eine große Mauer um das Land, am besten 3x so hoch wie die Trumpmauer nach Mexiko, 128 kV Spannung auf den Draht oben auf der Krone und in 100 Jahren nachschauen, ob noch jemand da ist.
Ausreichend klar positioniert?


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, nach einen 1/2 Jahr Krieg und wahrgenommene Greultaten entscheide ich mich:
> Alle Russen raus aus Westeuropa, am besten aus der Ganzen Welt, eine große Mauer um das Land, am besten 3x so hoch wie die Trumpmauer nach Mexiko, 128 kV Spannung auf den Draht oben auf der Krone und in 100 Jahren nachschauen, ob noch jemand da ist.
> Ausreichend klar positioniert?


Kann es sein das du das leicht überspitzt? 

Nein, witzig ist es eigentlich ja nicht.

Ich versuche jedenfalls weiter zu unterscheiden.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du das leicht überspitzt?


Nein, ich habe die DDR-erprobten Selbstschussanlagen vergessen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, nach einen 1/2 Jahr Krieg und wahrgenommene Greultaten entscheide ich mich:
> Alle Russen raus aus Westeuropa, am besten aus der Ganzen Welt, eine große Mauer um das Land, am besten 3x so hoch wie die Trumpmauer nach Mexiko, 128 kV Spannung auf den Draht oben auf der Krone und in 100 Jahren nachschauen, ob noch jemand da ist.
> Ausreichend klar positioniert?


Ein bisschen differenzierter darf man da schon sein.

Viele von jenen, die jetzt fliehen werden definitiv Befürworter des Kriegs sein, nur wollen nicht selbst in den Krieg ziehen. Da sehe ich es auch als nicht nur schwierig an solchen Leuten Asyl zu gewähren, sondern als unmöglich.

Gleichzeitig hatten wir aber auch schon direkt am Anfang des Krieges (zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem viele weltweit noch davon ausgegangen sind, dass Russland die Ukraine einfach überrennen wird) viele Flüchtende aus Russland, die mit eben diesen Gräueln absolut nichts zu tun haben wollen und aus dem Ausland heraus dann auch Putin, sein Umfeld und grundsätzlich den Krieg verurteilt haben. Die da jetzt mit unter einen Kamm zu scheren finde ich auch, sehr sehr fragwürdig.
Im Endeffekt ist die absolute Pauschalisierung das Gebiet der extremen Rechten und da würde ich Dich nun nicht einordnen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist die absolute Pauschalisierung das Gebiet der extremen Rechten und da würde ich Dich nun nicht einordnen.


Genau das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Optiki (26. September 2022)

Es ist nicht richtig zu sagen, das es alle Russen so sind und es ist in einer Diskussion auch nicht immer sinnvoll von Extremen zu reden, wie es hier auch sehr oft der Fall, beispielsweise alle russischen Waffen sind Schrott.

Ich bin aber mittlerweile auch so weit zu glauben, dass der Anteil der faulen Äpfeln bei der russischen Bevölkerung leider sehr sehr hoch ist.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Im Raum Donezk dringen die Ukrainer auch weiter vor. Vorgestern las ich dass die Russen allein dort 8 Kampfjets verloren haben, heute sind es wieder 4, Stand 12:00 Uhr.


Wobei nur 2 SU34 und eine KA-52 auf Bild festgehalten wurden, bei den zerstörten Flugzeugen sind Zahlen der Ukrainer immer etwas überhöht. So wie die Russen aber versuchen dieses Gebiet zu verteidigen, werden die Zahlen wohl gerade einen Hochpunkt erreichen.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, es erschreckt mich wie viel Schaden die Iranischen Drohnen in Odessa anrichten können, während die Switchblades quasi gar nicht mehr erwähnt werden.


----------



## Tekkla (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ausreichend klar positioniert?


Nanana, ist das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? Man sollte das schon auf die Nationalisten  dort einschränken, denn die sind das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Ich kann schon verstehen wenn man bei manchen wütend wird. Aber es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wobei nur 2 SU34 und eine KA-52 auf Bild festgehalten wurden, bei den zerstörten Flugzeugen sind Zahlen der Ukrainer immer etwas überhöht. So wie die Russen aber versuchen dieses Gebiet zu vedeidigen, werden die Zahlen wohl gerade einen Hochpunkt erreichen.
> 
> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, es erschreckt mich wie viel Schaden die Iranischen Drohnen in Odessa anrichten können, während die Switchblades quasi gar nicht mehr erwähnt werden.


Sind sie aber wenn medial über ein Desaster der russ Luftwaffe berichtet wird dann ist das nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Am Abend gibt es dann sicher mehr dazu seitens Blogger.

Zu den Dronen ja, aber damit lässt sich der urkainsiche Vorstoß und die schlechte Aussicht russ.-seits auf kommende Wochen auch nicht mehr ändern. Zudem muss man bei den Russen zwangsläufig davon ausgehen dass solche Racheakte an civilen Gebäuden ihren Platz haben werden. Das sind Kollateralschäden.


----------



## Tschetan (26. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen bist Du hier nicht "nur" nicht empört über Putins/das russische Verhalten, Du verteidigst es und lobst verschieden Aspekte ständig in den Himmel. Das ist noch mal ein gewaltiger Unterschied.




Genauso wenig wie du über die 8 Jahre andauernde Tötung von Zivilisten in Donezk.

Ein Krieg hat Ursachen und wenn man sich unvoreingenommen mit der Historie dieses Konfliktes beschäftigt, ist zumindest vieles erklärbar.
Auch wir, der Westen,  waren nicht kompromisswillig, bis zum Ende.

Was du " loben" nennst, ist ein eher realistischer Ansatz.
Auch wenn hier behauptet wird, immer falsch zu liegen, sehe ich das völlig anders.

Gerade in Bezug auf Wirtschaft und Finanzen lag ich ganz gut.
Wo ist der wirtschaftliche Zusammenbruch ?

Ihr baut euch Wolkenschlösser, die der Realität nicht standhalten,  zitiert Twitternachrichten, die Fake sind und prognostiziert Siege die nicht kommen werden, weil Krieg brutale Mathematik ist und das anfängliche Geplänkel der Russen, wird jetzt brutaler werden  weil kein Russe noch Möglichkeiten sieht das die Ukrainer ihre Führung zum Teufel jagen. 

Das Ziel diese beiden Völker zu Haß anzustecken und sich gegenseitig umzubringen, wurde erreicht.
Denkt irgendeiner das man sich nach dem Krieg noch um die Ukraine kümmert und Land Lease ist kein Geschenk.
Auch andere werden Forderungen haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie du über die 8 Jahre andauernde Tötung von Zivilisten in Donezk.
> 
> Ein Krieg hat Ursachen und wenn man sich unvoreingenommen mit der Historie dieses Konfliktes beschäftigt, ist zumindest vieles erklärbar.
> Auch wir, der Westen,  waren nicht kompromisswillig, bis zum Ende.
> ...


@chill_eule
Und wieder einmal, wie immer, wird die Flucht nach vorne angetreten, gerne auch wieder mit den selben abgedroschenen Phrasen / Behauptungen, sobald er mit seinen Inhalten und Äußerungen konfrontiert wird.

Was eine Diskussion mit ihm, wie üblich, völlig unmöglich macht.
Also wie wärs Eule, ihn endlich mal freundlich moderativ vor die Tür des Threads zu buxieren, seine "Meinung" konnte er ja jetzt hunderte Seiten lang, wie einen Kanon, wiederholen und ist damit wohl ausreichend dokumentiert, im Gegensatz zu seinem Diskussionswillen...


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nanana, ist das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? Man sollte das schon auf die Nationalisten  dort einschränken, denn die sind das eigentliche Problem.


Ich habe mal gelesen dass Russland das rechtsradikalste Land der Welt ist, nirgendwo sonst sollen so viele bekennende Rechte pro 1000 Einwohner leben wie dort. Und jetzt kommen die Nationalisten dazu, die in diesem Staat eine Absolutmehrheit ausmachen werden. Von Enkel bis zu Großmutter wird dort fleißig Kopfwäsche übertragen. Was du im TV siehst ist das eine, wie du zu Hause aufwächst ist dann nochmal etwas ganz anderes. 

Warst du schon mal im Ulraub wo viele Russen sind ? In meinen Augen geben sie das Gesamtbild ab dass sie schlicht rückständig sind und veraltette Doktrinen aus dem 20. Jahrhundert ausleben, vorallem dort wo sie sich zu einer Mehrheit fügen präsentieren sie Arroganz, Oberflächlichkeit aber vorallem schlichte Doofheit gepaart mit Unmengen an billigem Wodka. Den westlichen Lebenstil haben sie als Konsumenten angenommen aber die liberalen Werte lehnen sie zutiefst ab. Und ich spreche hier sehr bewust von einer Mehrheit. Es ist nunmal so dass sie ein fürchterliches Image haben dieses aber berechtigt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal im Ulraub wo viele Russen sind ? In meinen Augen geben sie das Gesamtbild ab dass sie schlicht rückständig sind und veraltette Doktrinen aus dem 20. Jahrhundert ausleben, vorallem dort wo sie sich zu einer Mehrheit fügen präsentieren sie Arroganz, Oberflächlichkeit aber vorallem schlichte Doofheit gepaart mit Unmengen an billigem Wodka.


Das könnte man von der Masse deutscher Sauftouristen am Ballermann wohl ganz exakt genauso sagen.
Entsprechend, ist das absolut keine repräsentative Aussage über das Weltbild der Russen in Russland, genauso wenig wie für die Deutschen in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ausreichend klar positioniert?


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh, dass sich die Leute mit dieser Haltung gegenüber Deutschland nach dem Krieg nicht durchgesetzt haben.

Ja Putin muss weg, aber wir können doch nicht Russland für 100 Jahre ausschließen. 
Unsere Vorfahren haben weitaus schlimmeres gemacht und Deutschland wurde nach 1945 auch nicht zu einem Agrarstaat gemacht.


----------



## Poulton (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das Ziel diese beiden Völker zu Haß anzustecken und sich gegenseitig umzubringen, wurde erreicht.


Wandelst du jetzt auf den Spuren vom Gauleiterland und einem österreichischen Schnauzbartträger?








						Populismus-Beitrag in der "FAZ": Twitter-User entdeckt Parallelen zwischen Gauland-Text und Hitler-Rede
					

Hitler 1933 vor Arbeitern in Siemensstadt und Gauland über Populismus in der „FAZ“: Wir dokumentieren beide Textauszüge im Vergleich.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo ist der wirtschaftliche Zusammenbruch ?


In Russland ist im Grunde alles zum erliegen gekommen, was in irgendeiner Art und Weise moderne Mikroelektronik benötigt. Wobei "modern" nicht mit aktuellsten Prozessoren zu verwechseln ist, sondern wo teilsweise noch Strukturbreiten von 180nm genutzt werden oder größer, weil für diesen Verwendungszweck vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das könnte man von den Massen deutscher Sauftouristen am Ballermann wohl ganz exakt genauso sagen.
> Entsprechend, ist das absolut keine repräsentative Aussage über das Weltbild der Russen in Russland, genauso wenig wie für die Deutschen in Deutschland.


Auf jeden Fall. Englische Kampftrinker, oder auch polnischen Billigurlauber in Koratien die man sofort am schiefen Gang erkennt und sich einfach nur schämt. Ich wollte aber darauf hinaus dass Russen in ihrem Nationalismus nochmals nen Ticken extremer sind, und ihre Show arroganter durchziehen. Also ich habe da Erfahrungen und mit wirklich vielen Menschen darüber gesprochen wer die allerschlimmsten sind, und fühle mich daher bestätigt.

Russland ist ein Land mit einer orprtional wesentlich höheren Anzahl an Extremisten und Radikalen, und die Gewaltschwelle ist wesentlich niedriger als in Osteuropäischen Staaten wo schon mal gerne die Fäuste fliegen. Anzunehmen Russland wär ein ganz normaler Staat wie jeder andere ist Zeugnis von Unkenntis, denn dort gibt es gesellschaftliche Probleme die wir uns im 21. Jahrhundert nichtmal vorstellen könnten.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere Vorfahren haben weitaus schlimmeres gemacht und Deutschland wurde nach 1945 auch nicht zu einem Agrarstaat gemacht.


Nun ja, da kamen aber auch ein "begünstigende Umstände" hinzu.
Zum Beispiel hatte man schlicht  ein Interesse daran eine Pufferzone zu "roten Nachbarn" zu haben, die seine ersten Angriffe abfängt, wozu es ein bewaffnetes Westdeutschland brauchte.

Zudem, man hat zwar Deutschland nicht zum Agrarstaat gemacht, aber im Falle eines sowjetischen Angriffs hätte man keinerlei Skrupel gehabt Deutschland als Schlachtfeld zu benutzen und dort dann auch taktische Nuklearwaffen völlig hemungsfrei einzusetzen, um die Sowjets zu stoppen.

Das sah die Doktrin auch bis zum Ende des Kalten Krieges so vor.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, da kamen aber auch ein "begünstigende Umstände" hinzu.


Der große Systemgegner steht diesmal auch hinter dem aktuellen Feind😅


Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber im Falle eines sowjetischen Angriffs hätte man keinerlei Skrupel gehabt Deutschland als Schlachtfeld zu benutzen


Wo hättest du denn sonst gekämpft? Die Russen erstmal über den Rhein setzen lassen?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo hättest du denn sonst gekämpft? Die Russen erstmal über den Rhein setzen lassen?


Bitte reiß meine Aussage nicht aus dem Zusammenhang!
Damit bezog ich mich ja wohl zweifelsfrei auf den danachfolgenden Punkt, in Deutschland dann taktische Kernwaffen zu benutzen.


----------



## Optiki (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie du über die 8 Jahre andauernde Tötung von Zivilisten in Donezk.


Von welcher Seite ging der bewaffnete Konflikt aus, wer wurde massiv mit Assets der russischen Armee ausgestattet.
Wer hat noch öffentliche Gebäude mit Waffengewalt besetzt, Menschen unterdrückt und aus den Städten heraus die Ordnungskräfte beschossen? Waren Leute wie Givi und Motorola nicht absolute Schweine, die ukrainische Soldaten misshandelt haben und von den Russen dafür noch ausgezeichnet wurden.
Sind die Zahlen der Toden nicht seit Jahren runter gegangen und fang jetzt nicht wieder mit den angeblichen Angriffen aus dieses Jahr an, die russischen Kräfte waren schon viel länger vor der Grenze aufgestellt.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein Krieg hat Ursachen und wenn man sich unvoreingenommen mit der Historie dieses Konfliktes beschäftigt, ist zumindest vieles erklärbar.
> Auch wir, der Westen,  waren nicht kompromisswillig, bis zum Ende.


Russland verliert seit den 90er seinen Einfluss in der Welt und dreht deswegen am Rad.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade in Bezug auf Wirtschaft und Finanzen lag ich ganz gut.
> Wo ist der wirtschaftliche Zusammenbruch ?


Entweder du Diskutierst hier mit uns oder du stellst dich dumm. Du diskutierst hier nicht, du führts eine Show auf, wo du komplett an uns vorbei redest. Wer hat hier jemals gesagt, das die Sanktion sofort zum Zusammenbruch führt, der Einzige der hier in solchen Extremen beim Thema Wirtschaft spricht, bist du, wenn du Verfall der europäische Wirtschaft beschreibst. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr baut euch Wolkenschlösser, die der Realität nicht standhalten,


sagt der Richtige


Tschetan schrieb:


> zitiert Twitternachrichten, die Fake sind


nenne doch mal 5 Stück, ich bin sehr gespannt


Tschetan schrieb:


> und prognostiziert Siege die nicht kommen werden, weil Krieg brutale Mathematik ist und das anfängliche Geplänkel der Russen, wird jetzt brutaler werden  weil kein Russe noch Möglichkeiten sieht das die Ukrainer ihre Führung zum Teufel jagen.


Du solltest dir erstmal richtige grundsätzliche Zahlen besorgen und nicht nur den russischen MoD Bericht lesen, dann könnte man mit ja mal normal diskutieren.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Das Ziel diese beiden Völker zu Haß anzustecken und sich gegenseitig umzubringen, wurde erreicht.
> Denkt irgendeiner das man sich nach dem Krieg noch um die Ukraine kümmert und Land Lease ist kein Geschenk.
> Auch andere werden Forderungen haben.


Warum ist immer Russland an einer solchen ********************* beteiligt, hast du dir mal die Frage gestellt? Georgien, Tschetschenien, Transnistrien.

Warum sind diese ganze Länder überhaupt so verzahnt mit Russland, kleiner Tipp es ist nicht die Liebe und die Lust.


----------



## Kassalowski (26. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, es erschreckt mich wie viel Schaden die Iranischen Drohnen in Odessa anrichten können, während die Switchblades quasi gar nicht mehr erwähnt werden.


Heute früh war zu lesen das die Ukrainer die Basis, in der die Drohnen lagern und wo der Umgang mit denen trainiert wird erfolgreich angegriffen haben. finde den tweet gerade aber nicht wieder...


----------



## Don-71 (26. September 2022)

@ all,

ich möchte mall einwerfen, das ich compisuchers Meinung jedenfalls teilweise teile, seine Konsequenzen aber ablehne!
Wir haben hier in (Europa) und in Deutschland Gesetze für Asyl und Kriegsflüchtlinge , und ich bin nicht überzeugt, die für Russen plötzlich anders zu schreiben.
Rechtsstaat bleibt Rechtsstaat, obwohl ich auch skeptisch bin, ob die Mehrzahl wirklich aus "Überzeugung" flieht oder nicht. Man muss die Dinge beobachten, aber wie gesagt ich bin grundsätzlich gegen eine Lex Russland.


----------



## Optiki (26. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Heute früh war zu lesen das die Ukrainer die Basis, in der die Drohnen lagern und wo der Umgang mit denen trainiert wird erfolgreich angegriffen wurde. finde den tweet gerade aber nicht wieder...


Ich hab den Tweet gesehen, aber solche Stationen wird es wohl mehrere geben. 

Ich hätte trotzdem nicht gedacht das diese extrem lauten Drohnen ein solchen Schaden in der Stadt anrichten können und die Ukrainer die so schlecht aus der Luft bekommen.


----------



## behemoth85 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade in Bezug auf Wirtschaft und Finanzen lag ich ganz gut.
> Wo ist der wirtschaftliche Zusammenbruch ?


Wo genau ? Weisst du übhaupt wie eine Analyse zustande kommt ? Wie geht es denn der russischen Wirtschaft ? Die Wahrheit ist die dass ganze Wirtschaftszweige förmlich auseinander zu fliegen drohen, und nur weil der Despot mehr Äpfel verkauft und dadurch das Gesamtbild etwas abschwächt, den Verfall verlangsamt, bedeutet das doch nicht dass es den gut geht lol Was wollen die denn ohne europäisches Hightech machen in Zukunft ? Noch mehr Äpfel verkaufen ?  Kannst sehr sicher davon ausgehen dass die Russen sich um ein Jahrzehnt zurückentwickelt haben, mindestens.


----------



## Don-71 (26. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich hab den Tweet gesehen, aber solche Stationen wird es wohl mehrere geben.
> 
> Ich hätte trotzdem nicht gedacht das diese extrem lauten Drohnen ein solchen Schaden in der Stadt anrichten können und die Ukrainer die so schlecht aus der Luft bekommen.


Die werden das schon adaptieren, so etwas dauert halt ein paar Tage bis Wochen, es gibt bei so etwas immer eine Lernkurve und es wird auch hier eine Lösung geben, die vielleicht nicht in einem System, sondern im Zusammenwirken mehrerer Systeme liegt.
Ich bin jedenfalls optimistisch, dass das in 2 Wochen schon anders aussieht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. September 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/massen-mobilisierung-militaerhistoriker-das-ist-das-ende-des-russland-wie-wir-es-kennen_id_153960071.html
		




> „dass Russland schlicht alles an die Front zu werfen gedenkt, was es in Uniform stecken kann. Auf eine vernünftige Ausbildung, ja auf eine Grundausbildung, wird verzichtet.“





> Aus Russland mehren sich die Aussagen, dass womöglich weit mehr als die von Verteidigungsminister Shoigu angekündigten 300.000 Reservisten eingezogen werden. Firmen produzieren prophylaktisch schon mal 25 Millionen Leichensäcke extra.





> Verteidigungsminister Shoigu sagte, es würden nur Reservisten mit Kampferfahrung eingezogen. Experten bezweifelten dies direkt, weil es in Russland gar nicht genug solcher Männer gebe. Nun zeigt sich: Es wird querbeet einberufen, teils Männer ohne jede Vorerfahrung in der Armee, teils Alte, Kranke oder angeblich ausgenommene Studenten.



Wenn das alles so zutrifft, dann veranstaltet Putin am Ende genau das was zum Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs durch Deutschland stattfand, einfach alles was geht losschicken: Entweder Ihr seid stark genug und gewinnt das Ding oder Ihr seid es eh nicht wert und könnt gerne alle verrecken.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Damit bezog ich mich ja wohl zweifelsfrei auf den danachfolgenden Punkt, in Deutschland dann taktische Kernwaffen zu benutzen.


Ändert meinen Punkt nicht, erst Atomwaffen einsetzen wenn die schon in Frankreich stehen?


juko888 schrieb:


> Entweder Ihr seid stark genug und gewinnt das Ding oder Ihr seid es eh nicht wert und könnt gerne alle verrecken.


Jo, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab waren die Verluste in den letzten 12 Monaten auch höher als alles andere zusammen.


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so zutrifft, dann veranstaltet Putin am Ende genau das was zum Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs durch Deutschland stattfand, einfach alles was geht losschicken: Entweder Ihr seid stark genug und gewinnt das Ding oder Ihr seid es eh nicht wert und könnt gerne alle verrecken.


Ich glaub, da gibets bald mehr russische Mädels als russische Kerle...klingt interessant.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so zutrifft, dann veranstaltet Putin am Ende genau das was zum Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs durch Deutschland stattfand, einfach alles was geht losschicken: Entweder Ihr seid stark genug und gewinnt das Ding oder Ihr seid es eh nicht wert und könnt gerne alle verrecken.


Hat in meinen Augen ehr was von Barbarossa 1941 / 42.
Alles an die Front werfen, ob mit Ausbildung, oder ohne und Waffe bekommt nur jeder Dritte.
Wenn der vor dir fällt, greif dir seine Waffe und stürm weiter.

Ist nur noch die Frage ob Shoigu und Putin das mit den Waffen auch genauso handhaben werden, wo sie Teil 1 nun schon so fleißig am umsetzen sind.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weniger als 40 Mio gegen 154 Mio.
> Aus beiden Ländern sind Unwillige abgehauen, was auch tichtig ist, aber am Ende sind die Ressourcen von Russland immer noch wesentlich höher.


Einen  wichtigen Fakt darfst du nicht außer Acht lassen.
Die Ukrainer kämpfen um ihre Freiheit. Die 40 Millionen würden eher sterben als sich den Russen ergeben.
Dagegen zieht eine Diktatur in Russland die Fäden und entscheidet, wer in den Krieg ziehen muss und wer nicht. 
Deshalb sind die russischen Soldaten auch deutlich unmotivierter als die Ukrainer.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es muß beendet werden.


Na dann hop hop, überzeug deinen Schwippkumpel im Kreml doch mal davon, statt uns hier immer mit dem selben Geseier in  den Ohren zu liegen.


----------



## Tschetan (26. September 2022)

"AP'S EINSCHÄTZUNG: Falsch. Das Video wurde am 29. August am Grenzübergang Vaalimaa zwischen Russland und Finnland gedreht, Wochen bevor Putin die teilweise Mobilisierung russischer Reservisten für die Ukraine ankündigte."









						Video of traffic at the Finnish-Russian border misrepresented
					

CLAIM: Video shows lines of cars waiting at the Finnish-Russian border after Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered a partial mobilization of reservists on Wednesday amid the war in Ukraine.




					apnews.com


----------



## Don-71 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "AP'S EINSCHÄTZUNG: Falsch. Das Video wurde am 29. August am Grenzübergang Vaalimaa zwischen Russland und Finnland gedreht, Wochen bevor Putin die teilweise Mobilisierung russischer Reservisten für die Ukraine ankündigte."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du wirst jeden Tag lächerlicher!


----------



## Tschetan (26. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst jeden Tag lächerlicher!



Warum? Ich zitiere AP, die sich korrigieren. Irgendwie wurde hier darüber berichtet ?
Es geht euch doch darum wahre Infos zu kommentieren und zu diskutieren?

Hier auch interessant. Bisschen spät?





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann hop hop, überzeug deinen Schwippkumpel im Kreml doch mal davon, statt uns hier immer mit dem selben Geseier in  den Ohren zu liegen.


Er möchte ja das die Ukraine verliert. Das kann man aus seinen ganzen Posts  rauslesen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum? Ich zitiere AP, die sich korrigieren. Irgendwie wurde hier darüber berichtet ?
> Es geht euch doch darum wahre Infos zu kommentieren und zu diskutieren?
> 
> Hier auch interessant. Bisschen spät?
> ...


Du kannst AP zitieren so viel wie du willst, es gibt offizielle Stellungnahmen der Finnischen Regierung/Offiziellen!
Da du aber seriöse Medien ablehnst, weisst du das anscheinend noch gar nicht und insoweit ist dein Post *einfach lächerlich!*



> *+++ 12:58 Finnland verzeichnet Rekordwochenende bei Einreisen aus Russland +++*
> Finnland hat am Wochenende bei den Einreisen aus Russland einen Rekord für dieses Jahr verzeichnet. "Das letzte Wochenende war das verkehrsreichste Wochenende des Jahres an der östlichen Grenze", sagt Mert Sasioglu vom finnischen Grenzschutz. Nach Angaben der Behörde reisten fast 8600 Russen am Samstag über die Landgrenze ein, 4200 überquerten die Grenze in die andere Richtung. Am Sonntag kamen mehr als 8300 Russen an, fast 5100 verließen das Land. "Die Ankunftsrate ist ungefähr doppelt so hoch wie vor einer Woche", sagt Sasioglu. Die russische Teilmobilmachung sei die Hauptursache.


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er möchte ja das die Ukraine verliert. Das kann man aus seinen ganzen Posts  rauslesen.


Quatsch, für ihn hat die Ukraine schon vor Mai verloren...nur weiß noch niemand davon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tschetan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheinbar haben die Russrn die Produktion von Geran-2 Drohnen hoch gefahren.
> ...



@Tschetan: Kommt da noch was?
Oder werden mal wieder Behauptungen verbreitet, für die es nicht einmal dubiose Quellen gibt?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade in Bezug auf Wirtschaft und Finanzen lag ich ganz gut.
> Wo ist der wirtschaftliche Zusammenbruch ?



Der wirtschaftliche *Ein*bruch ist da (Februar-März):




__





						MOEX Russia Index - 2022 Data - 1997-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Quote - Chart
					

The ruble-based MOEX Russia index closed 0.8% lower at 2,156 on Thursday, easing from the five-week high hit earlier this week with pressure from banks and fertilizer producers. The Russian Ministry of Economic Development announced that the economy contracted 5% yearly in September, driving the...




					tradingeconomics.com
				







Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das könnte man von der Masse deutscher Sauftouristen am Ballermann wohl ganz exakt genauso sagen.
> Entsprechend, ist das absolut keine repräsentative Aussage über das Weltbild der Russen in Russland, genauso wenig wie für die Deutschen in Deutschland.



Das Verhalten ist sicherlich Ballermann-ähnlich (ggf. gepaart mit der Fremden"freundlichkeit" derjenigen Deutschen, die nie auf die Idee kämen, in Spanien Urlaub zu machen, außer um Francos Grabmal zu besuchen). Aber das merkwürdige ist, dass die Russen die sich in der Türkei, Ägypten, Tunesien, etc. in den letzten ~1,5 Jahrzehnten auf breiter Front den Ruf erarbeitet haben, noch mieser als der deutsche Pauschaltourist zu sein, die besserverdienende russische Oberschicht darstellen. Also dass, was in Deutschland als wesentlich gesitteter gilt und statt mit schlechtem Benehmen mit arrogantem Anspruchsdenken negativ auffällt (dass die genannten Russen zusätzlich zeigen). Und trotzdem werden sie, wo immer man Berichte hört von allen (auch von einheimischen Personal!) als deutlich unangenehmer sowohl im Vergleich zu deutschen Sauftouristen als auch des englischen Working-Class-Klischees dargestellt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Russland da ein umgekehrtes Niveau-Gefälle hat und deren ärmere, breitere Masse, die sich keinen Urlaub außerhalb des eigenen Landes leisten kann, umgekehrt gesittet und freundlich ist. Aber ich habe keine Idee, warum das so sein sollte und wenn die russischen "Malocher" umgekehrt gegenüber ihrer Oberschicht noch einmal den Niveaurückschritt zeigen, wie der deutsche Ballermannurlauber gegenüber dem deutschen Kultursnob, dann gute Nacht. Gibt natürlich überall Ausnahmen, teils sogar in recht großer Zahl, aber Benehmen auf so einem Niveau würde alles übertünchen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Ab und zu braucht man was zum schmunzeln...das ihr ihn immer so Ernst nehmt, verstehe ich eh nicht.
> Ich kenne seine Meinung aber auch aus meinen flüchtigen Bekanntenkreis die aber auch eher ungebildet sind und in ihrer eigenen "Jeder will mir was böses"-Blase lebt...ich lach da öfters, dreh mich rum und trink meinen Kaffee weiter...diskutieren lohnt da nicht.



Über Meinungen kann mit Leuten diskutieren, mit denen man sich über die Fakten einig ist. Alles andere endet nur in Spam und wenn es dem Thread an einem nicht mangelt, dann an Umfang. Immer wieder auf provozierende "Einschätzungen" einer gar nicht gegebenen Lage einzugehen amüsiert vermutlich genau einen hier, aber eigentlich sollte ewiges Wiederkauen alter Behauptungen ohne neues Material einfach nur gemeldet werden. Wurde zu meinen Zeiten als aktiver u.a. WPW-Moderator ja nicht ohne Grund von den Forenregeln untersagt  .




Eckism schrieb:


> Du musst das positive an der Sache sehen...es gibt größere Deppen, als man selbst einer ist.



Um zu diesem Schluss zu kommen brauche ich nicht das Forum, dafür reicht die Tagesschau  .




Tschetan schrieb:


> Es muß beendet werden.



Freue dich: Ukraine & Partner arbeiten zunehmend erfolgreicher daran, den Angriffskrieg Putins zu beenden.


----------



## Kassalowski (27. September 2022)

als ich meinen gwd ableistete, hatten wir auch Polen in der einheit...


_"Ukraine's "KRAKEN" special unit released a 9-minutes-long video material from the operation to liberate the city of Balakliya in Kharkiv Oblast, launched on September 6"_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574503637635719196

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2022)

Liebe Leute, bitte wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren und persönliche Angelegenheiten hier raus lassen.
Dafür gibt es PNs.

Auch die öffentliche Diskussion über andere user ist unerwünscht.
Dies kann man diskret per PN klären oder Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden (dafür gäbe es bspw. die ignore-Funktion...)

Noch eine Anmerkung:
Der Tonfall (grade ggü. manchen usern) ist teilweise arg grenzwertig.

Es soll hier *Niemand* beleidigt werden.

Und noch eine Erinnerung zum Schluss:
Quellen sind zu kommentieren.
Dies gilt für alle Fetzen aus den sozialen Medien und auch sonstige Bilder oder Videos.

Desweiteren sind Quellen auf deutsch oder wenigstens englisch anzubringen.
Sollte eine Quelle in einer anderen Sprache Verwendung finden, so ist diese zu übersetzen, damit sie Jeder hier nachvollziehen kann.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit

...weitermachen


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind Quellen auf deutsch oder wenigstens englisch anzubringen.
> Sollte eine Quelle in einer anderen Sprache Verwendung finden, so ist diese zu übersetzen, damit sie Jeder hier nachvollziehen kann.


Am liebsten nur Deutsch. Ich kann zwar noch etwas Englisch aber es ist teilweise anstrengend.
Die Forensprache in der sich hier alle verständigen ist ja auch in Deutsch.

Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen



> Gibt es einen "Sozialtourismus" ukrainischer Geflüchteter nach Deutschland? Das hat CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz in einem Interview gesagt - und nach massiver Kritik diese Wortwahl öffentlich bedauert. "Das war eine unzutreffende Beschreibung eines in Einzelfällen zu beobachtenden Problems", schreibt er auf Twitter. Er habe auf die mangelnde Registrierung von Flüchtlingen aufmerksam machen, nicht aber "Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine, die mit einem harten Schicksal konfrontiert sind", kritisieren wollen. "Wenn meine Wortwahl als verletzend empfunden wird, dann bitte ich dafür in aller Form um Entschuldigung."
> 
> In einem Interview mit "Bild TV" hatte Merz gesagt: "Wir erleben mittlerweile einen Sozialtourismus dieser Flüchtlinge: nach Deutschland, zurück in die Ukraine, nach Deutschland, zurück in die Ukraine." Der Hintergrund laut Merz: Anfangs wurden aus der Ukraine Geflüchtete wie Asylbewerber behandelt, hatten also Anspruch auf eine Versorgung nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz. Seit Juni bekommen sie Grundsicherung, also die gleichen Leistungen wie etwa Hartz-IV-Empfänger.
> 
> Merz' Klage empört die Grünen. "Wie passt es eigentlich mit der viel beschworenen Solidarität der Union mit der Ukraine zusammen, dass Friedrich Merz im Kontext von Menschen, die vor diesem furchtbaren Angriffskrieg fliehen, von "Sozialtourismus" spricht?", fragt die Vorsitzende Ricarda Lang auf Twitter. Fraktionschefin Britta Haßelmann schreibt dort: "Sich durch die Abwertung anderer Menschen profilieren zu wollen, ist ein Instrument, zu dem Rechtspopulisten regelmäßig greifen. Das weiß auch Friedrich Merz. Ihm scheint jedes Mittel recht zur Eigenprofilierung."


Quelle: Merz bedauert Äußerung über "Sozialtourismus" ukrainischer Geflüchteter


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen


Ich glaube er hat sich damit keinen Gefallen getan und "wir" waren uns ja im Februar eher "alle" einig, das es richtig ist und war, den Ukrainischen Flüchtlingen einen Sonderstatus zu gewähren (keine Registrierung).
Allerdings habe ich jetzt einige Leute der anderen Seite gesprochen, also Asylbewerber und Kriegsflüchtlinge, die keine Ukrainer sind, und die empfinden das eher als ungerecht und können es auch häufig nicht nachvollziehen.
Stichpunkt Rechtsstaat und alle MEnschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich.
Dass das die Regierung jetzt nicht hören will ist klar und seine "Ausdrucksweise" ist entsprechend auch falsch, mit seinem "Tourismus" Vergleichen, aber wir haben ja jetzt eine ähnliche Problematik mit den Asylsuchenden und Kriegsflüchtlingen aus Russland, nur in eine andere Richtung in der öffentlichen Debatte in Europa und auch Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen


Diese Äußerung hätte ich Merz tatsächlich nicht zugetraut.
Das er die Sache anspricht ja, aber so und dann mit dem Schlagwort?
Einfach nur peinlich und unerwartet.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich jetzt einige Leute der anderen Seite gesprochen, also Asylbewerber und Kriegsflüchtlinge, die keine Ukrainer sind, und die empfinden das eher als ungerecht und können es auch häufig nicht nachvollziehen.


Ja, aber das ist doch ein anderer Punkt.
Tourismus sagt doch, dass die kurz hier hin fahren, Geld abgreifen und wieder zurück.

Ja mag es vereinzelt geben, darf auch angesprochen werden, wenn man Zahlen dazu hat. Aber das?
Schaden für ihn, die CDU und im Ausland für ganz Deutschland.

SPD, Union, Linke und AfD sind im Ausland was die Ostpolitik betrifft schlicht nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

Wer von euch war das mit NS1 und 2, raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen


Zumal es augenscheinlich bislang nur Gerüchte sind.
Auf hauptsächlich Frazebook, aber auch Twitter und Telegram geht derzeit hierzu was rum.

Der bay. Innenminister Herrmann hatte heute morgen in BR24 sinngemäß gesagt, dass ihm keine nennenswerte Missbräuche diesbezüglich bekannt wären, er dies aber prüfen lassen werde. 
Einzelfälle könnte er derzeit nicht ausschließen.


----------



## behemoth85 (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am liebsten nur Deutsch. Ich kann zwar noch etwas Englisch aber es ist teilweise anstrengend.
> Die Forensprache in der sich hier alle verständigen ist ja auch in Deutsch.
> 
> Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen
> ...


Das ist aber blödsinning weil deutsche Medien nur die deutsche Sicht wiederspiegeln. In englischer Sprache ist das Informationsspektrum gefühlt zig fach breiter.


JePe schrieb:


> _ The job comes with a starting salary of $150,000(...)_
> 
> Schon beworben? Bei Deiner Expertise sollte das Vorsprechen allenfalls eine Formalitaet sein. Geht bestimmt auch vom Home Office aus - Du muesstest also Deine Missionarsstellung hier im Forum dafuer nicht aufgeben.


Bhoa was müssten wir dann wohl verdienen !


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wer von euch war das mit NS1 und 2, raus mit der Sprache!


Habe weder ein U-Boot noch irgend ein Gramm Sprengstoff jemals besessen - also nein, bin unschuldig...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Äußerung hätte ich Merz tatsächlich nicht zugetraut.
> Das er die Sache anspricht ja, aber so und dann mit dem Schlagwort?
> Einfach nur peinlich und unerwartet.


Ehrlich jetzt?
Das er sowas droppt ist für dich unerwartet gekommen?

Es ist doch nun wirklich kein Geheimnis das Merz, gerade bei seiner Wortwahl, in etwa so empathisch wie eine Eisskulptur ist und auch nicht das erste mal, dass er mit Äußerungen weit über das Ziel hinausschießt.

Nur hat das in der Vergangenheit niemanden so wirklich gestört, da er da noch mehr eine politische Randnotiz war, die sowas auch nicht zu einem so emotional sehr aufgeladenen Thema gedroppt hat und er war halt auch nicht Parteivorsitzender der Union.


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt?
> Das er sowas droppt ist für dich unerwartet gekommen?


Natürlich.
Er will sich als Alternative zu Scholz hinstellen und mit solchen Äußerungen kann er das komplett vergessen.

Denn egal was man Scholz vorwerfen kann, mangelnde humanitäre Hilfe für die Ukraine und Ukrainer ist es nicht.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wer von euch war das mit NS1 und 2, raus mit der Sprache!


NS1 und NS2 braucht eh keine Sau mehr...und jetzt hat sich das gleich 2-mal erledigt.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er will sich als Alternative zu Scholz hinstellen ...


Eine Alternative mit alternativen Wahrheiten ist halt ähnlich glaubwürdig wie die Alternative für Deutschland.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Er will sich als Alternative zu Scholz hinstellen und mit solchen Äußerungen kann er das komplett vergessen.


Natürlich will er das, weil er regieren möchte, aber das geht halt komplett gegen seinen Charakter und sein Weltbild, wie er sich die letzten Jahre versucht dafür zu geben und das blitzt halt immer wieder mal bei seinen Äußerungen durch.

Ich will da an der Stelle auch nur mal an seine Äußerung zu Homosexualität erinnern, die er 2020 hat fallen lassen.
Das war auch schon weit unter aller Kanone.

Ganz zu schweigen davon das ich 2019 mit Herrn Merz schon persönlich das "Vergnügen" hatte, mal ein paar Worte zu wechseln und da kann ich sagen, er ist absolut nicht so wie er sich momentan versucht immer wieder für die Öffentlichkeit zu inzinieren, das ist eine reine Maske.

Und unter dieser Maske ist er, salop gesagt, die '50er Jahre Version von Christian Lindner.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Was anderes, aus nTV, sofern es noch jemand nicht gesehen hat.
Hier sind die  -äh- Störstellen/Lecks in den Pipelines.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/14-43-P...-Lecks-sind-Sabotageakt--article23143824.html


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Friedrich Merz hat ja ein richtiges "Ding" rausgehauen


Die Bild findet das super und schreibt ihn schon ins Kanzleramt.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bild findet das super und schreibt ihn schon ins Kanzleramt.


*räusper*  - du liest Bild...?   
Come on, enttäusche mich nicht...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> *räusper*  - du liest Bild...?
> Come on, enttäusche mich nicht...


Muss ich. Ich lese alle überregionalen Sachen um im Bilde zu sein.
Und es ist immer wieder interessant, wie die Bild hetzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> *räusper*  - du liest Bild...?
> Come on, enttäusche mich nicht...


Man sollte den Mist in der Bild nicht glauben, aber man sollte wissen was in ihr steht.
Da es viele Wähler in Deutschland gibt, deren Meinung und Ansichten die Bild leider abbildet.

Übrigens wirft i.d.R. auch der Bundeskanzler regelmäßig einen Blick in die Bild, genau deshalb.
Merkel hat das übrigens auch gemacht.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte den Mist in der Bild nicht glauben,


Genau


Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber man sollte wissen was in ihr steht.


Ach, ich lege da geringeren Wert auf dieses Wissen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da es viele Wähler in Deutschland gibt, deren Meinung und Ansichten die Bild leider abbildet.


Das leider sei hier betont.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens wirft i.d.R. auch der Bundeskanzler regelmäßig einen Blick in die Bild, genau deshalb.
> Merkel hat das übrigens auch gemacht.


Bei Scholz wundert mich das nicht wirklich.
Großformatige und einfache Texte kann man ja auch leichter verstehen.


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

die Dänen haben eine neue Attraktion im Meer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:https://www.forsvaret.dk/en/news/2022/gas-leak-in-the-baltic-sea/


----------



## Kindercola (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bei Scholz wundert mich das nicht wirklich.
> Großformatige und einfache Texte kann man ja auch leichter verstehen.


Und genauso schnell verscholzen...äääh vergessen


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01TlanOSm3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal andere russische Deserteure als die welche hier im Thread kritisiert wurden.
Gestern in den Nachrichten haben sie auch einen gezeigt der geweint hat.
Man darf einfach nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die Dänen haben eine neue Attraktion im Meer
> Quelle:https://www.forsvaret.dk/en/news/2022/gas-leak-in-the-baltic-sea/


Also, dass gleich drei Röhren quasi zeitgleich das Zeitliche segnen, wäre ja schon ein gewaltiger Zufall.
Gehe davon aus, dass die Dänen oder sonstwer sich da mal mit UW-Kameras näher anschauen werden, um evtl. Rückschlüsse für die Ursache treffen zu können.


Edit: 
In einem Artikel des Standards wird berichtet, dass die Schweden starke Explosionen als seismisches Ereignis bereits am Montag detektiert hatten:








						Schweden registrierte am Montag "starke Explosionen" nahe der Nord-Stream-Pipelines
					

Drei der insgesamt vier Pipelines sind beschädigt. Dänemark und Schweden, in deren Hoheitsgebieten die Schäden auftraten, beriefen Krisenstäbe ein




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bild findet das super und schreibt ihn schon ins Kanzleramt.


Nun der erste Tweet den ich dazu gelesen hab war von Ronzheimer (Bild Redakteur) und der war alles andere als begeistert.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Die haben auch einen bescheuerten Dienstag erwischt...








						Russische Soldaten schimpfen über eigene "dämliche Armee"
					

Die Invasion Russlands in der Ukraine stockt gewaltig. In einem nun aufgetauchten Video wenden sich russische Kämpfer von der Front offenbar unmittelbar an ihre Vorgesetzten. Die "dämliche Armee" habe sie wie Kanonenfutter "ohne Wasser und Essen" zurückgelassen, so der Vorwurf.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man darf einfach nicht verallgemeinern.


Sollte man nicht, aber man lässt sich gerne dazu verleiten.

Laut Meduza sind seit der Verkündung der Mobilisierung bis zum 25 schon mehr als 260000 Männern geflohen. Quelle  Da ist schon 1 Prozent der Wehrfähigen Männern in Russland. Moskau und Sankt Petersburg ist voller junger Menschen die wohl eher westlich orientiert sind. Die könnten mit ihren Lebenspartnern und Eltern schon was bewegen.

Hinterher will es wieder keiner gewesen sein, aber es gibt auch schon Beweise für Leute, die noch vor der Grenze das Z abreißen oder sich bei Telegram aufregen, weil sie wegen des kleinen Z Stickers nicht über die Grenze durften.

Ich will jetzt keine Videos aus den Kasernen verlinken, weil ich auch die Echtheit nicht garantieren kann, aber das wird alles noch sehr unschön. Wenn aber schon im russischen Fernsehen, von der top Propagandistin ernsthafte Kritik geübt wird, dann sagt das schon viel aus. Quelle
Vorgestern hat wohl einer schon den Einberufer angeschossen und bekommt dafür 8 Jahre Knast, hätte er den Dienst verweigert, wären es 10.




compisucher schrieb:


> In einem Artikel des Standards wird berichtet, dass die Schweden starke Explosionen als seismisches Ereignis bereits am Montag detektiert hatten:


gestern Abend wurde auch schon der Druckabfall in NS2 gemeldet


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Wenn Russland das Kriegsrecht verhängt, dann sind alle Grenzen dicht.
Mich wundert das sie das nicht gleich schon gemacht haben.
Aber wenn das bisher nur 1% der wehrfähigen Männer sind juckt es die vielleicht nicht besonders?


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> In einem Artikel des Standards wird berichtet, dass die Schweden starke Explosionen als seismisches Ereignis bereits am Montag detektiert hatten:
> 
> 
> ...


Da sind bestimmt 3 Raketen für die Ukraine leicht vom Kurs abgewichen und haben eine Spezialoperation durchgeführt.^^


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Russland das Kriegsrecht verhängt, dann sind alle Grenzen dicht.
> Mich wundert das sie das nicht gleich schon gemacht haben.


Vermutlich haben sie das Ausmaß der Nicht-Fleischwolf-Teilnehmer unterschätzt...


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn das bisher nur 1% der wehrfähigen Männer sind juckt es die vielleicht nicht besonders?


Bisher geflohen heisst nicht, dass nur die dagegen sind.
Wenn einer z. B. aus Irkutsk abhauen will, bracht er ja alleine zur nächstgeeigneten Grenze mit dem Auto 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

Offiziell sollten ja nur 300k  einberufen werden, inoffiziell 1 Millionen. Die gesamte Anzahl der Wehrfähigen ist ja ein Zahl die man niemals erreichen wird. 260k zu den beiden anderen Zahlen ist schon ordentlich was.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da sind bestimmt 3 Raketen für die Ukraine leicht vom Kurs abgewichen und haben eine Spezialoperation durchgeführt.^^


Na ja, wenn man ehrlich ist und es tatsächlich ein Sabotageakt war, muss man eingestehen, dass diverse Länder ein Interesse an einer lecken NordStream haben könnten.

Das solche Pipelines eigentlich recht elastisch sind und quasi halbschwebend auf dem Meeresgrund ruhen, reicht es nicht, "in der Nähe" mal 500 kg TNT hochzujagen. da muss man eigentlich direkt auf der Pipeline was zünden, damit ein ernsthafter Schaden entstehen kann.

In einem Sabotageszenario würde ich eher auf U-Boot + Marinetaucher oder ein Tauchroboter tippen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Offiziell sollten ja nur 300k  einberufen werden, inoffiziell 1 Millionen. Die gesamte Anzahl der Wehrfähigen ist ja ein Zahl die man niemals erreichen wird. 260k zu den beiden anderen Zahlen ist schon ordentlich was.


Wobei ich es immer noch nicht ganz kapiere.
Ein stehendes Heer mit weit über 1 Mio. Mann kann Eigenverluste von offiziell keinen 10.000 Mann nicht ausgleichen?


----------



## JePe (27. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da sind bestimmt 3 Raketen für die Ukraine leicht vom Kurs abgewichen und haben eine Spezialoperation durchgeführt.^^



Die Ukraine duerfte damit raus sein (auch wenn die Kremllautsprecher sicher ganz andere "Informationen" auftischen werden). Die hatte naemlich nur ein U-Boot, das als Folge der Annexion der Krim 2014 den Eigentuemer gewechselt hat (sic!). Es heisst uebrigens genau so wie das Kraftwerk, das Russland nicht beschiesst - Saporischja (sic! 2.0).


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Ukraine duerfte damit raus sein (auch wenn die Kremllautsprecher sicher ganz andere "Informationen" auftischen werden). Die hatte naemlich nur ein U-Boot, das als Folge der Annexion der Krim 2014 den Eigentuemer gewechselt hat (sic!). Es heisst uebrigens genau so wie das Kraftwerk, das Russland nicht beschiesst - Saporischja (sic! 2.0).


Ich meine damit russische Raketen...die zeichnen sich schließlich für ihre Zielgenauigkeit aus...und Spezialoperationen macht momentan auch nur Russland.


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man ehrlich ist und es tatsächlich ein Sabotageakt war, muss man eingestehen, dass diverse Länder ein Interesse an einer lecken NordStream haben könnten.


Naja das Hauptinteresse liegt bei der Ukraine und Russland. Wobei ich eher zur Ukraine tendiere, Russland hat doch viel einfachere Mittel, nämlich einfach weiterhin auf die Lieferverträge zu sch..., geht halt das nächste Ventil in die Wartung.
Klar die Amis hätten auch ein Interesse daran, aber wozu zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt irgendwas riskieren wenn die Pipelines doch eh nichts liefern. Nene so blöd sind die Amis nicht, die hätten zu viel zu verlieren bei so einer Aktion.
Und irgendwelche Konzerne/Unternehmen die den Gaspreis damit in die Höhe treiben wollen hätten gar nicht die Mittel um sowas zu realisieren.
Naja wer es auch war, die EU ist mal wieder die Dumme in der ganzen Pose.


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja das Hauptinteresse liegt bei der Ukraine und Russland. Wobei ich eher zur Ukraine tendiere, Russland hat doch viel einfachere Mittel, nämlich einfach weiterhin auf die Lieferverträge zu sch..., geht halt das nächste Ventil in die Wartung.
> Klar die Amis hätten auch ein Interesse daran, aber wozu zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt irgendwas riskieren wenn die Pipelines doch eh nichts liefern. Nene so blöd sind die Amis nicht, die hätten zu viel zu verlieren bei so einer Aktion.
> Und irgendwelche Konzerne/Unternehmen die den Gaspreis damit in die Höhe treiben wollen hätten gar nicht die Mittel um sowas zu realisieren.
> Naja wer es auch war, die EU ist mal wieder die Dumme in der ganzen Pose.


Du musst uns jetzt mal erzählen wie Ukrainer da mit Material hinkommen sollen?
Da kann man nicht einfach ein Boot mierten und dann tauchen gehen!
Man sollte sich vielleicht mal schon überlegen, *bevor* man solche Behauptungen aufstellt, wer überhaupt in der Ostsee die Möglichkeiten dazu hätte!


----------



## facehugger (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei ich es immer noch nicht ganz kapiere.
> Ein stehendes Heer mit weit über 1 Mio. Mann kann Eigenverluste von offiziell keinen 10.000 Mann nicht ausgleichen?


6000 auf russischer Seite, höchstens

Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat sich damit keinen Gefallen getan und "wir" waren uns ja im Februar eher "alle" einig, das es richtig ist und war, den Ukrainischen Flüchtlingen einen Sonderstatus zu gewähren (keine Registrierung).
> Allerdings habe ich jetzt einige Leute der anderen Seite gesprochen, also Asylbewerber und Kriegsflüchtlinge, die keine Ukrainer sind, und die empfinden das eher als ungerecht und können es auch häufig nicht nachvollziehen.
> Stichpunkt Rechtsstaat und alle MEnschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich.
> Dass das die Regierung jetzt nicht hören will ist klar und seine "Ausdrucksweise" ist entsprechend auch falsch, mit seinem "Tourismus" Vergleichen, aber wir haben ja jetzt eine ähnliche Problematik mit den Asylsuchenden und Kriegsflüchtlingen aus Russland, nur in eine andere Richtung in der öffentlichen Debatte in Europa und auch Deutschland.



Ich für meinen Teil verstehe auch, zumindest nur anhand des einen, von RyZa zitierten Artikels, auch nicht ganz genau, welches Problem Herr Merz denn da jetzt anzusprechen meint. Wer vor dem 01.06. in Deutschland angekommen ist, hat zunächst AsylbLG-Leistungen bekommen. In Unterkünften, in denen es Vollverpflegung gibt, bedeutet das 147€ pro volljähriger Person. Bei Selbstverpflegung etwa 200€ mehr. Alle ab dem 01.06. Angekommenen müssen direkt zum Jobcenter und kriegen die regulären ALG2-Sätze. Die vor dem 01.06. Angekommenen, die im AsylbLG-Bezug waren, haben dann Stück für Stück den Rechtskreiswechsel zum SGB2 gemacht und kriegen jetzt "Hartz IV". Die Jobcenter scheinen sich nur etwas uneins zu sein, ob der Betrag, um den ALG2 höher ist als die tatsächlich ausgezahlten AsylbLG-Leistungen sind, rückwirkend zum 01.06. nachgezahlt werden soll (sofern die Leute da schon in Deutschland - Achtung - registriert waren)

Welchen Sinn sollte es für die Leute haben, erst wieder in die Ukraine und dann wieder zurück nach Deutschland zu kommen? Ohne Nachweise, dass man aus der Ukraine kommt, kriegt man auch hier keine Leistungen. Vor allem nicht die ALG2-Leistungen, denn dafür muss man entweder die Aufenthaltserlaubnis nach §24 AufenthG ("Massenzustromrichtlinie") bis 04.03.2024 haben (und dafür wiederum muss man entweder UA-Staatsbürger sein, mit einem UA-Staatsbürger verheiratet sein oder nachweislich mindestens 5 Jahre als Drittstaatler dort gelebt haben). Oder wenn man diese Bedingungen nicht erfüllt, kriegt man die sechsmonatige Fiktionsbescheinigung, mit der man auch ALG2 beziehen kann. Aber auch da muss man UA-Dokumente vorlegen, um das zu beweisen.
Das (u.a.) ist ja mein täglich Brot, mich damit auseinanderzusetzen, mit Ausländer- und Sozialbehörden darüber zu kommunizieren und dafür zu sorgen, dass die Leute die ihnen gesetzlich zustehenden Leistungen erhalten.

Die ukrainischen Geflüchteten werden also sehr wohl registriert, ich rufe täglich dutzende Einträge aus dem AZR (Ausländerzentralregister) ab. Ich bin mir gerade nur nicht sicher, ob die UA-Geflüchteten auch Fingerabdrücke abgeben müssen. Falls nicht, dann könnten sie sich, ausreichend kriminelle Energie vorausgesetzt, natürlich unter Fake-Namen andernorts registrieren, in der Hoffnung mehrfach Kohle abzugreifen. Aber dafür müssten sie ja nicht erst in die Ukraine zurückreisen, sondern da reicht ja im Zweifelsfall einfach das nächste Bundesland.

Aber vielleicht stehe ich auch einfach gerade völlig auf dem Schlauch bzgl. dessen was eigentlich gemeint ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Seit ihr dann auch mal irgendwann wieder damit fertig, euch hier die letzten Seiten gegenseitig im Sprüche klopfen zu überbieten?

@Nordstream Thema:

Russland selbst unterstellt, es sei Sabotage durch eines der EU-Länder, was die Lecks an den Pipelines verursacht hat und davon, das es Sabotage war, kann man wohl, momentan, auch ziemlich sicher ausgehen.
Aber wenn gerade Russland als erste Reaktion darauf schon von Sabotage sprechen muss, weiß man im Grunde bereits von wo der Wind diesbezüglich ziemlich sicher herwehen wird.

Scheinbar hat man von russischer Seite wohl auch künftig kein Interesse mehr daran Gas über Nordstream zu liefern, das man jetzt schon die Pipelines sabotiert und so verhindert, dass selbst diese lächerlichen restlichen 20% Gas, der üblichen Normalmenge, noch darüber geliefert werden können.

Auch eine Möglichkeit sich eine Ausrede zu schaffen, wieso man seinen Verträgen ja nicht nachkommen könne und wesentlich standfester als angeblich kaputte Turbinen, welche wegen Sanktionen angeblich nicht gewartet werden können, während man, aus dem Nachbarland gut sichtbar, einfach das Gas abfackelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst uns jetzt mal erzählen wie Ukrainer da mit Material hinkommen sollen?
> Da kann man nicht einfach ein Boot mierten und dann tauchen gehen!
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal schon überlegen, *bevor* man solche Behauptungen augstellt, wer überhaupt in der Ostsee die Möglichkeiten dazu hätte!



Die Bornholmsee hat in der Gegend teils nur 60, maximal knapp 100 m Tiefe. Das ist für Industrietaucher kein Problem, im Zweifelsfall würde also ein relativ kleines Schiff mit ausreichendem Kran für eine Taucherglocke oder alternativ eins, dass einen halben Tag für Entsättigung im Wasser vor Ort bleiben bzw. driftende Taucher wiederfinden kann.

Wenn man einen Tag mit wenig Strömung absehen kann und man Zugriff auf großformatige Scooter hat, erfordert so eine Operation nichts, was nicht in VW-Busse respektive auf ein trailerbares Boot passen würde. Möglicherweise noch einfacher ginge es mit einem ROV - da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie groß die Winde für 100 m Einsatztiefe ausfällt.

Ich würde trotzdem mal gerne wissen, wo Sarov und Belgorod die letzten 12 Monate so waren. Und Jimmy Carter sicherhaltshalber vielleicht auch.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Naja das Hauptinteresse liegt bei der Ukraine und Russland. Wobei ich eher zur Ukraine tendiere, Russland hat doch viel einfachere Mittel, nämlich einfach weiterhin auf die Lieferverträge zu sch..., geht halt das nächste Ventil in die Wartung.


Man braucht Motiv, Mittel und Gelegenheit.

Gelegenheit hat jeder. Was die Mittel angeht, hat die Ukraine diese nicht - Russland durchaus.
Ein Motiv hingegen hat derzeit eigentlich _niemand_ ernstlich, weil es ohnehin nicht zur Debatte stand, die Pipeline für den Lieferbetrieb zu öffnen. Anders sähe es aus, wenn eine Öffnung kurz bevor stünde.

Dann hätte Russland ein Interesse, die Pipeline zu sabotieren, um nicht Wort halten zu müssen.
Die Ukraine würde also Russland mit einer Sabotage entgegen kommen und gleichzeitig in Gefahr laufen, die europäische Unterstützung zu verlieren - ihre Beteiligung ist also in jeder Hinsicht unwahrscheinlich.
Die USA hätten prinzipiell ein Interesse, den Betrieb zu unterbinden, jedoch dafür viel subtilere Hebel zur Hand.

Als höchstwahrscheinlich Havarie, auch wenn's eine langweilige Erklärung  ist.


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst uns jetzt mal erzählen wie Ukrainer da mit Material hinkommen sollen?
> Da kann man nicht einfach ein Boot mierten und dann tauchen gehen!
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal schon überlegen, *bevor* man solche Behauptungen augstellt, wer überhaupt in der Ostsee die Möglichkeiten dazu hätte!


Ähm woher weißt du das?
Für so eine Aktion reicht ein kleines 1-Mann-Uboot, mit welchem Sprengstoff platziert wird. Die Ostsee ist nicht wirklich sehr tief im Vergleich zu anderen Meeren/Ozeanen. Das würde wahrscheinlich selbst ohne U-Boot gehen (Taucherglocke etc.).
Oder einfach mit ner ferngesteuerten kleinen Unterwasserdrohne mit Sprengstoff bestückt.
Oder glaub hier jemand ernsthaft da wurde mit nem militärischen U-Boot nen Torpedo drauf geschossen?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ähm woher weißt du das
> Für so eine Aktion reicht ein kleines 1-Mann-Uboot, mit welchem Sprengstoff platziert wird. Die Ostsee ist nicht wirklich sehr tief im Vergleich zu anderen Meeren/Ozeanen. Das würde wahrscheinlich selbst ohne U-Boot gehen (Taucherglocke etc.).
> Oder einfach mit ner ferngesteuerten kleinen Unterwasserdrohne mit Sprengstoff bestückt.
> Oder glaub hier jemand ernsthaft da wurde mit nem militärischen U-Boot nen Torpedo drauf geschossen?


Und wie bekommst du ein 1 Mann U-Boot, von der Ukraine, völlig unbemerkt, bis in die Ostsee, mit klingonischer Tarnvorrichtung?


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gelegenheit hat jeder. Was die Mittel angeht, hat die Ukraine diese nicht - Russland durchaus.



Die Mittel hat jeder der nen LKW fahren kann unter dessen Plane sich ein kleines U-Boot verbirgt und der an Sprengstoff kommt, plus Leute die Ahnung haben (dürfte sich in jedem Land mit ein paar Millionen Einwohnern finden).


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie bekommst du ein 1 Mann U-Boot, von der Ukraine, völlig unbemerkt bis in die Ostsee, mit klingonischer Tarnvorrichtung?


Per LKW. Denkst du Landesgrenzen stellen für irgendeine Regierungsorganisation ein Problem dar wenn es um SpecOps geht?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Mittel hat jeder der nen LKW fahren kann unter dessen Plane sich ein kleines U-Boot verbirgt und der an Sprengstoff kommt, plus Leute die Ahnung haben (dürfte sich in jedem Land mit ein paar Millionen Einwohnern finden).
> 
> Per LKW. Denkst du Landesgrenzen stellen für irgendeine Regierungsorganisation ein Problem dar wenn es um SpecOps geht?


Und vermutlich glaubst du auch Deutschland ist eine GmbH und keine souveräner Staat, oder?


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

Nehmen wir an die Ukrainer stecken dahinter, für eine Überlegung, dann muss weder die Person, noch das Fahrzeug oder das Werkzeug zwingend aus der Ukraine in die Ostsee kommen.

Kein Grund da jetzt so eine bösartigen Schlagabtausch zu führen, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gibt es keine Hinweise.


----------



## Lotto (27. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an die Ukrainer stecken dahinter, für eine Überlegung, dann muss weder die Person, noch das Fahrzeug oder das Werkzeug aus der Ukraine in die Ostsee kommen.
> 
> Kein Grund da jetzt so eine bösartigen Schlagabtausch zu führen, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gibt es keine Hinweise.


Richtig, ich weiß auch nicht wer dahinter steckt.

Aber rein von den Indizien macht Russland halt einfach keinen Sinn. Die haben schon vorher ganz öffentlich gedrosselt bzw. zweimal den Zirkus mit den Wartungsarbeiten gestartet. Warum also jetzt plötzlich ne verdeckte Operation welche auch noch klar ersichtlich Sabotage ist? Macht imho einfach keinen Sinn 

Einfach rein pragmatisch betrachtet.
Wer letztendlich Schuld hat ist eigentlich nicht mehr von belangen, ändert eh nix dran das die beiden Pipelines nun beschädigt sind.


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Die Mittel hat jeder der nen LKW fahren kann unter dessen Plane sich ein kleines U-Boot verbirgt


Die Nationen, die über Mini-U-Boote verfügen, kannst du an Händen und Füßen abzählen.
Die Ukraine gehört beispielsweise nicht dazu.



Lotto schrieb:


> Per LKW. Denkst du Landesgrenzen stellen für irgendeine Regierungsorganisation ein Problem dar wenn es um SpecOps geht?


Der mit einen U-Boot beladene Lkw braucht zumindest halbwegs befahrbare Wege, wird also nicht querfeldein über grüne Grenzen zu irgend einen sowohl versteckten als auch geeigneten Ostseestrand bollern, um dort gänzlich unbemerkt ein U-Boot zu Wasser lassen.

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass man besagte U-Boote  aufgrund ihrer begrenzten Reichweite  mit einem Schiff in die Nähe des Tauchortes bringen, es also in einem Hafen unbemerkt verladen und auf der vielbefahrenen Ostsee abfieren muss.

Kurz gesagt, du solltest wirklich weniger schlechte Filme schauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an die Ukrainer stecken dahinter, für eine Überlegung, dann muss weder die Person, noch das Fahrzeug oder das Werkzeug zwingend aus der Ukraine in die Ostsee kommen.
> 
> Kein Grund da jetzt so eine bösartigen Schlagabtausch zu führen, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gibt es keine Hinweise.


Was hätte die Ukraine davon?
Es bräuchte also ein Motiv und vor allen eines, welches eine solche Operation gerade jetzt erklärt, wo durch Nordstream 2 gar kein Gas fließt und durch Nordstream 1 gerade einmal maximal noch 20% der normalerweise üblichen Normalmenge.

So ein Angriff auf die Pipelines, inkl. den damit verbundenen Konsequenzen, wenn so eine illegalen Aktion auffliegt, im Hoheitsgebiet eines anderen Staates, machen für die Ukraine daher gar keinen Sinn.
Es hätte evt. vor 6-7 Monaten noch irgend einen entfernten Sinn gemacht, aber aktuell, sehe ich ihn nicht.

Russland allerdings hat durchaus ein Motiv.
Durch die Schäden an Nordstream 1, kann auch die restliche Menge Gas nicht mehr geliefert werden und man hat, wie ja schon zuvor von mir geschrieben, eine "plausiblere" Ausrede, als die Sanktionsgeschichte mit den Turbinen, seine Verträge nicht erfüllen zu können und neues Futter für die eigene Propaganda, zu belegen, das man im Westen einen "totalen Wirtschaftskrieg" gegen Russland führt, der selbst vor Sabotage der Pipelines keinen halt macht.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2022)

Wahlergebnisse und Listen wie zu Zeiten der Nationalen Front:








						Ukraine-Krieg - Scheinreferenden sind beendet
					

Die Scheinreferenden in mehreren russisch kontrollierten Gebieten der Ukraine über einen Anschluss an Russland sind beendet.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wahlergebnisse und Listen wie zu Zeiten der Nationalen Front:


Kein Wunder mit dem Gewehr im Rücken.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bornholmsee hat in der Gegend teils nur 60, maximal knapp 100 m Tiefe. Das ist für Industrietaucher kein Problem, im Zweifelsfall würde also ein relativ kleines Schiff mit ausreichendem Kran für eine Taucherglocke oder alternativ eins, dass einen halben Tag für Entsättigung im Wasser vor Ort bleiben bzw. driftende Taucher wiederfinden kann.


Wobei so was schon auffallen würde, oder?
Bornholm liegt ja nicht in völlig unbefahrenen Gewässern.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Tag mit wenig Strömung absehen kann und man Zugriff auf großformatige Scooter hat, erfordert so eine Operation nichts, was nicht in VW-Busse respektive auf ein trailerbares Boot passen würde. Möglicherweise noch einfacher ginge es mit einem ROV - da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie groß die Winde für 100 m Einsatztiefe ausfällt.


Ich tippe da eher auf ein Tauchroboter mit Kabelfernlenkung.
Geschickt angestellt, geht so was von einem mittelgroßen Fischtrawler aus...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem mal gerne wissen, wo Sarov und Belgorod die letzten 12 Monate so waren. Und Jimmy Carter sicherhaltshalber vielleicht auch.


Mit Sicherheit haben diese Spezial-U-Boote selten ihre Transponder an, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.





Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nationen, die über Mini-U-Boote verfügen, kannst du an Händen und Füßen abzählen.
> Die Ukraine gehört beispielsweise nicht dazu.


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Faktisch haben die im Moment ganz andere Probleme als eine blöde Gaspipeline.

Aber:
nTV
++ 20:14 Bericht: CIA warnte Bundesregierung vor Anschlag auf Ostseepipelines ++
Die Vereinigten Staaten haben einem Medienbericht zufolge die Bundesregierung bereits vor Wochen vor möglichen Anschlägen auf Gaspipelines in der Ostsee gewarnt. Wie der "Spiegel" berichtet, ging ein entsprechender Hinweis des US-Geheimdienstes CIA im Sommer in Berlin ein. Ein Regierungssprecher teilte dem Magazin zufolge mit, man nehme zu "Angelegenheiten, die etwaige nachrichtendienstliche Erkenntnisse oder Tätigkeiten der Nachrichtendienste betreffen, grundsätzlich nicht öffentlich Stellung". Das Magazin schreibt weiter, dass man in der Bundesregierung einen Tag nach Bekanntwerden der Gaslecks bei Nord Stream 1 und 2 von einer gezielten Attacke ausgehe.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wahlergebnisse und Listen wie zu Zeiten der Nationalen Front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man da fühlt man sich ja direkt an DDR-Zeiten zurückerinnert, mit Wahlbeteiligungen und Ergebnissen jenseits der 90% Marke:



> In russischen Nachrichtenagenturen heißt es, dass sich eine hohe Zustimmung abzeichne.* Nach Auszählung erster Stimmzettel in Wahllokalen in Russland hätten jeweils mehr als 97 Prozent der aus den Gebieten Luhansk, Donezk, Cherson und Saporischschja stammenden Wähler mit Ja gestimmt*, hieß es.


----------



## Optiki (27. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hätte die Ukraine davon, es bräuchte also ein Motiv und vor allen eines, welches eine solche Operation gerade jetzt erklärt, wo durch Nordstream 2 gar kein Gas fließt und durch Nordstream 1 gerade einmal maximal noch 20% der normalerweise üblichen Normalmenge.


Es ging bei meiner Aussage nicht um ein Motiv, sonst wäre ich auch darauf eingegangen, ich habe keine Ahnung wer es war und wollte mir darüber bis jetzt auch keine weitreichendere Gedanken machen.

Floß nach dem Ölleck überhaupt noch etwas durch die Pipeline, ich dacht die war schon bei 0.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> So ein Angriff auf die Pipeline, inkl. dem damit verbundenen illegalen Aktionen im Hoheitsgebiet eines anderen Staates machen daher gar keinen Sinn.
> Es hätte evt. vor 6-7 Monaten noch einen Sinn gemacht, aber aktuell, sehe ich ihn nicht.


würde ich auch sagen


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland allerdings hat durchaus ein Motiv, so, durch die Schäden an Nordstream 1, kann auch die restliche Menge Gas nicht mehr geliefert werden und man hat, wie ja schon zuvor von mir geschrieben, eine "plausiblere" Ausrede, als die Sanktionsgeschichte mit den Turbinen, seine Verträge nicht erfüllen zu können und neues Futter für die eigene Propaganda, zu belegen, das man im Westen einen "totalen Wirtschaftskrieg" gegen Russland führt, der selbst vor Sabotage der Pipelines keinen halt macht.


Ich mein sie haben das so ewig durchgezogen mit dieser Shitshow und Nordstream 2 hat eigentlich ganz gut als Propaganda Mittel gewirkt und viele Gruppen aus dem rechten, linken und russlandfreundlichen Spektrum haben es gefressen. Auf Sozial Media war NS2 sehr viel im Gespräch und hat die Meinungen gespalten.

Eventuell waren es ähnliche Leute, wie die deutschen Soldaten, welche die Krimbrücken sprengen wollten.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man da fühlt man sich ja direkt an DDR-Zeiten zurückerinnert, mit Wahlbeteiligungen und Ergebnissen jenseits der 90% Marke:


Mit massiven (Todes) - Drohungen und Einschüchterungen kein Wunder.
Aber anerkannt werden diese Wahlen eh international nicht.

Ist nur die Frage ob Putin und Konsorten Angriffe auf diese Gebiete als Angriffe auf russischen Boden sehen.
Was das Ganze eskalieren lassen könnte.


----------



## JePe (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber rein von den Indizien macht Russland halt einfach keinen Sinn.



Russland hat vier Leitungen zu uns hin. Eine davon wurde nie in Betrieb genommen, eine andere wegen Lecks abgeschaltet. Wenn es nun ploetzlich "Sabotageakte" gibt, hat man einen toeften Grund, alle Haehne zuzudrehen, kann Verschwoerungserzaehler anfuettern, sich selbst als Unschuldslamm zu inszenieren und die Ukraine diskreditieren. Die uebrigens gerade andere Sorgen hat als Pipelines zu perforieren.


----------



## Tekkla (27. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber rein von den Indizien macht Russland halt einfach keinen Sinn.





Eckism schrieb:


> NS1 und NS2 braucht eh keine Sau mehr...und jetzt hat sich das gleich 2-mal erledigt.


Man kann es auch als Warnung bzw. Hinweis der Russen verstehen, dass z.B. die tolle neue Röhre von Norwegen nach Polen oder auch die anderen Röhren von Norwegen in Richtung Europa dieses Schicksal treffen könnte. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Russen NS1 + 2 als Kriegsopfer abgeschrieben haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> wenn man ehrlich ist und es tatsächlich ein Sabotageakt war


Als jemand der die internen Specs der Pipelines kennt (weil wir das Material dazu geliefert haben) kann ich zumindest sagen, dass es quasi sicher ein Sabotageakt gewesen sein MUSS.
Die Nordstream-Pipelines haben konstruktiv und materialtechnisch sehr sehr hohe Sicherheiten. Dass ein derart großes Leck entsteht ohne dass da jemand mit grober Gewalt nachhilft oder sonstige üble Naturkatastrophen auftreten ist praktisch unmöglich. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch allen Regierungen (von Anfang an) klar.
Die Frage ist nicht ob es Sabotage war, sondern nur wer wars und warum (und rein interessenhalber: wie).


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2022)

Für "Verschwörungstheorien" bitte ein eigenes Thema auf machen, danke 
(Nein, bitte nicht)


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Russland da ein umgekehrtes Niveau-Gefälle hat und deren ärmere, breitere Masse, die sich keinen Urlaub außerhalb des eigenen Landes leisten kann, umgekehrt gesittet und freundlich ist. Aber ich habe keine Idee, warum das so sein sollte und wenn die russischen "Malocher" umgekehrt gegenüber ihrer Oberschicht noch einmal den Niveaurückschritt zeigen, wie der deutsche Ballermannurlauber gegenüber dem deutschen Kultursnob, dann gute Nacht. Gibt natürlich überall Ausnahmen, teils sogar in recht großer Zahl, aber Benehmen auf so einem Niveau würde alles übertünchen.


Das es einen so "ausgeprägten" Eindruck macht, dürfte auch schlicht am russischen System (Putin) liegen.
Wer profitiert wirtschaftlich in einem tief korrupten, stark autoritär, fast schon ans autokratische grenzende, geführten System, mit in den staatlichen Medien maximal fragwürdig dargestellten Selbstbild als fast schon "Pseudo-Herrenmensch 2.0" und "Super-Supermacht", üblicherweise am meisten?

Menschen mit halbwegs aufgeklärter und demokratischer Selbstwahrnehmung, oder doch mehr solche die sich selbst als den besten und mächtigsten Staat ansehen und selbst als bessere Menschen und in dem System möglichst auch nach dem Mund redend verhalten und für ihre "Loyalität" dann entsprechend ein wenig Wohlstand abbekommen?
Mit welchen sie dann natürlich auch in den Urlaub fahren und sich dort entsprechend aufführen?

Entsprechend also ja, vermutlich benimmt sich der Großteil der "Armen" in Russland am Ende noch "normaler" als große Teile der im und durch das System Putin verzahnten Mittel- und Oberschicht, die als neurrussische Wohlstandsurlauber, ihr schräges Weltbild natürlich bisweilen auch im Urlaub mit ins Ausland schleppen und dort voll ausleben.


----------



## Kassalowski (28. September 2022)

schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Nummer mit den beiden Pipelines (mal wieder) ne "false flag" sein könnten?
kommt halt alles tatsächlich "wie gerufen".









						Thread by @JZirm on Thread Reader App
					

@JZirm: Weil rund um #Nordstream jetzt viele meinen es könne ja nur die USA dahinter stecken, weil Russland kein Motiv dafür habe - ein paar Gründe, die für eine russische "false flag"-Aktion sprechen: 1/6 1) Russlan...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Was den Merz angeht würde ich sagen, der ist einfach nur ne asoziale Dreck*au. Als ob der nicht genau wüsste, was er so von sich gibt. Der eskaliert verbal so lange und so heftig, bis (s)eine etwaige Aussage "... und deshalb ist es für uns auch vollkommen legitim eine koalition mit der Afd..." nur noch mit einer hochgezogenen Augenbraue goutiert wird. (btw. ... ist es so, oder kommts mir nur so, als würde der ganze braune haufen seit gestern einfach nur komplett am freidrehen ist? noAfD, Reichelt, Todenhöfer...) Der Typ gehört wegen Volksverhetzung vor den Kadi - wie so einige andere auch. aber um den ganze braunen sauhaufen gehts hier ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Nummer mit den beiden Pipelines (mal wieder) ne "false flag" sein könnten?
> kommt halt alles tatsächlich "wie gerufen".
> 
> 
> ...



Ist und  führe ich zumindest doch schon die ganze Zeit aus, das und warum hier ein russisches Motiv wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist (auch wenn die Eule einen Post davon ja mal wieder, dank eines gewissen Users, löschen musste), als das die USA dahinter stecken, oder die Ukraine, wie manch einer hier "konstatierte". 

20% Gas, was noch durch Nordstream 1 floss muss Europa auch erstmal aus irgendwelchen Quellen ersetzen, während Russland weiter behaupten kann man wollte ja seine Verpflichtungen aus den Verträgen für Gaslieferungen erfüllen, aber jetzt sind ja beide Pipelines leider kaputt und man kann gar nicht mehr liefern.

Zudem dürften die finanziellen Verluste daraus Russland jetzt auch nicht mehr so gewaltig jucken, welche dadurch entstehen das die Restmenge von 20% auch nicht mehr geliefert wird und nachdem man ja zuvor schon grob 80% der Zahlungen verloren hat, durch das Turbinentheater, welches man aufführte.

Gleichzeitig kann Russland sich aber hinstellen und wieder mal Richtung USA und Europa mit dem Finger zeigen, das deren "totaler Wirtschaftkrieg" gegen Russland auch nicht vor der Infrastruktur, wie Nordstream 1 und 2, halt macht.

Das ganze  Theater passt im Moment halt einfach perfekt für Russland, in jeder Hinsicht, während die Ukraine und die USA dadurch absolut keinen nennenswerten Gewinn rausziehen können.


----------



## Kassalowski (28. September 2022)

alles gut - hab mir nach der spätschicht jetzt nicht das ganze geplänkel hier durchgelesen. ☮️


----------



## Eckism (28. September 2022)

Die Löcher ansich sind ja nicht schlimm, aber das in den Hoheitsgewässern von Schweden und Dänemark mit Sprengstoff hantiert wurde schon.
Wenns wirklich die Russen waren, hätten se das zum abreagieren auch bei sich machen können, ist eh deren Kram, können se mit machen, was se wollen.


----------



## Kassalowski (28. September 2022)

wäre aber wohl um längen unglaubwürdiger gewesen. oder wie würden die es erklären wollen, dass faschistische u-boote unbemerkt in sowjetisches hoheitsgebiet eindringen konnten, bei ihrer militärisch ach so großen überlegenheit?
aber hey... auch wenn in den nachrichten gerade zu hören war, dass das keinesfalls unfälle gewesen sein können - warten wirs mal ab. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 20% Gas, was noch durch Nordstream 1 floss muss Europa auch erstmal aus irgendwelchen Quellen ersetzen


Da kommt doch schon seit Wochen nichts mehr durch.


Eckism schrieb:


> aber das in den Hoheitsgewässern von Schweden und Dänemark mit Sprengstoff hantiert wurde schon.


Ne war nur knapp davor


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

Im Grunde ist die Geschichte um das Leck doch auch ziemlich Wurscht.
Ist nicht so als hätte die Pipeline aktuell einen gewaltigen und wichtigen Wert für die Versorgung. 

Interessanter ist im Moment eigentlich die Frage, wann wird Russland seine Grenzen für Männer im wehrfähigen Alter schließen, damit diese nicht mehr ausreisen können.
Aufforderungen dazu gab es ja die Tage schon von verschiedenen Abgeordneten der russischen Duma, in Richtung Verteidigungsministerium und Kreml.

Zudem kursierten heute auch schon Meldungen rum, das russische Grenzbeamte ausreisewillige Männer an den Grenzen abweisen würden und so an der Ausreise aus Russland hindern.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist die Geschichte um das Leck doch auch ziemlich Wurscht.
> Ist nicht so als hätte die Pipeline aktuell einen gewaltigen und wichtigen Wert für die Versorgung.
> 
> Interessanter ist im Moment eigentlich die Frage, wann wird Russland seine Grenzen für Männer im wehrfähigen Alter schließen, damit diese nicht mehr ausreisen können.
> ...


Er hat damit zumindestens im Augenblick ein "rechtliches" Problem, er müsste dazu nach russischen Recht das Kriegsrecht ausrufen.
Das will er glaube ich zumindestens auf gar keinen Fall.
Insoweit glaube ich, das im Kreml gerade alles auf Hochtouren läuft, um einen anderen kreativen Ansatz zu etablieren, allerdings muss der wesentlich sattelfester sein, als diese chaotische Mobilisierung/Einberufung, die hinten und vorne schiefgegangen ist. Insoweit brauchen die Gurken im Kreml dafür wohl noch etwas Zeit.
Vielleicht ämdert sich das auch alles mit den Annexionen, die durchgepeitscht werden, um dann das Kreigsrecht rechtfertigen zu können, allerdings glaube ich das nicht wirklich, so wie seine Bevölkerung letzte Woche reagiert hat.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Also ich finde die Anschläge/Sabotageakte auf die Pipelines schon sehr merkwürdig.
Die Russen selber bräuchten doch nur den Gashahn komplett zudrehen.
Außerdem hatte sie doch behauptet, sie würden wieder mehr liefern, wenn Nordstream 2 in Betrieb genommen werden würde.
Deswegen glaube ich nicht das sie das waren.
Ist dann die Frage: wer war das? Und warum?


----------



## Tekkla (28. September 2022)

Wenn wer anderes Interesse an einer Sabotage hat, warum zerstört er die Pipelines nicht allesamt?


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Anschläge/Sabotageakte auf die Pipelines schon sehr merkwürdig.
> Die Russen selber bräuchten doch nur den Gashahn komplett zudrehen.
> *Außerdem hatte sie doch behauptet, sie würden wieder mehr liefern, wenn Nordstream 2 in Betrieb genommen werden würde.*
> Deswegen glaube ich nicht das sie das waren.
> Ist dann die Frage: wer war das? Und warum?


Wo haben sie das gesagt?
Die Reduzierung des Gases ist eine Antwort auf die Sanktionen, die den Russen auf lange Sicht schwer zu schaffen machen werden und den Waffenlieferungen.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand war die Aussage, wir liefern erst wieder Gas, wenn* sämtliche Sanktionen *aufgehoben werden.
Siehe es mal so, sie halten diese Scheinreferenden ab und starten zumindestens eine Teilmobilisierung und "werfen wieder jeden Tag mit Atomwaffen um sich", das alles um politischen und miltärischen Druck und *Angst *auszuüben*.*
Was ängstigt Menschen die sowieso an das Affentheater der Russen glauben mehr, als wenn jetzt die Pipelines beschädigt sind, von denen sie sich so viel "erhofft" haben, falls sie wieder aufgemacht werden?

Ich sehe niemanden anderes, der das Interesse daran hätte, ich glaube nicht das die Polen solch einen Stunt durchziehen, der ernste Konsequenzen im Bündnis haben kann und die Ukrainer haben m.A. nach gar nicht Möglichkeiten und ganz andere Probleme!
Die USA könnten das zur jeder Tages und Nachzeit, hätten aber noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten, außerdem ist NS2 definitiv politisch vom Tisch in Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo haben sie das gesagt?


Vor ca 8 Wochen hat Putin das gesagt:



> Putin äußerte sich in der Nacht zum Mittwoch am Rande eines Spitzentreffens mit dem iranischen Präsidenten Ebrahim Raisi und dem türkischen Staatschef Recep Tayyip Erdogan in Teheran. Die tägliche Durchlasskapazität von Nord Stream 1 könne nochmals deutlich fallen, sollte Russland eine in Kanada reparierte Turbine für die Pipeline 1 nicht zurückerhalten, betonte er da - und schob nach: „Wir haben noch eine fertige Trasse – das ist Nord Stream 2. Die können wir in Betrieb nehmen“.


Quelle: „Wir haben noch Nord Stream 2“ – Putin zündet die nächste Stufe seines Gas-Kriegs gegen Deutschland

Zumindest da war er noch bereit über Nord Stream 2 Gas zu liefern.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor ca 8 Wochen hat Putin das gesagt:
> 
> 
> Quelle: „Wir haben noch Nord Stream 2“ – Putin zündet die nächste Stufe seines Gas-Kriegs gegen Deutschland
> ...


Das ist überholt:








						Kreml: Russisches Gas wird wieder fließen, wenn der Westen die Sanktionen aufhebt
					

Russlands Gaslieferungen nach Europa über die Nord-Stream-Pipeline werden nicht vollständig wieder aufgenommen, bis der Westen die Sanktionen aufhebt, sagte der Kreml.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				












						Kreml macht Sanktionspolitik für Gas-Lieferstopp verantwortlich - WELT
					

Im russischen TV hat sich Kreml-Sprecher Peskow über die Europäer lustig gemacht. Diese würden „Schlaganfälle“ erleiden, wenn sie die Stromrechnung sehen. „Jetzt, wo es kälter wird, wird die Situation noch schlimmer werden.“ Schuld an dem Gaslieferstopp gab er auch der Sanktionspolitik.




					www.welt.de
				




Es gibt davon mehrere Artikel, alle vom 05.09.2022


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als jemand der die internen Specs der Pipelines kennt (weil wir das Material dazu geliefert haben) kann ich zumindest sagen, dass es quasi sicher ein Sabotageakt gewesen sein MUSS.
> Die Nordstream-Pipelines haben konstruktiv und materialtechnisch sehr sehr hohe Sicherheiten. Dass ein derart großes Leck entsteht ohne dass da jemand mit grober Gewalt nachhilft oder sonstige üble Naturkatastrophen auftreten ist praktisch unmöglich. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch allen Regierungen (von Anfang an) klar.
> Die Frage ist nicht ob es Sabotage war, sondern nur wer wars und warum (und rein interessenhalber: wie).


Wir haben ja hier aktuell eine Rohrverlegefirma für Fernwärme auf dem Gelände.
Im Gespräch mit dem Projektleiter bzgl. dem Thema äußerte er sich nahezu identisch zur hohen Widerstandskraft solcher Rohre (der kauft vermutlich euer Zeugs   ).

Aber, was ihn wundert, ich gebe es sinngemäß mal weiter ohne Wertung:
Auf Grund der Druckunterschiede müsste sich ein solches Rohr nahezu explosionsartig und binnen weniger Stunden komplett leeren, sofern ein größeres Loch oder gar eine Durchtrennung vorläge.
Die gezeigten Bilder vom ausgetretenen Gas und die lange Austrittsdauer deutet seiner Meinung nach eher auf eine Art Riss hin.
Ein solches Riss-Beschädigungsbild könnte auch durch einen Treibanker von z. B. einem größeren Containerschiff verursacht werden.
Er versteht insofern nicht die sofortige Vermutung von vielen Seiten, dass es Sabotage wäre, so lange da vor Ort nicht eine UW-Kamera mal Fakten dokumentiert.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2022)

@compisucher 
Waren das nicht mindestens 3 Lecks die teilweise weit auseinander liegen? Damit dürfte der Anker als Ursache ausfallen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

@compisucher

Es gibt drei Risse/Löcher Compi, wobei die Orte unterschiedlich sind,  und du wirst mir doch recht geben das drei Zufälle, die es davor Jahrzehntelang bei NS 1 nie gab, etwas viele Zufälle sind oder?








						CIA soll Berlin vor Nord-Stream-Anschlägen gewarnt haben
					

An mehreren Stellen der Gas-Pipelines zwischen Russland und Deutschland treten große Mengen an Gas aus. Folgen eines gezielten Anschlags? US-Geheimdienste haben laut einem Bericht die Bundesregierung bereits vor Wochen vor einer möglichen Sabotage gewarnt.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Das war kein Anker und das waren auch keine Zufälle. Mit 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit waren das Anschläge.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> @compisucher
> Waren das nicht mindestens 3 Lecks die teilweise weit auseinander liegen? Damit dürfte der Anker als Ursache ausfallen.


Das habe ich auch so gelesen.
Letztlich habe ich nur eine weitere Meinung wiedergegeben.
Ich bin weder Spezialist für Treibanker oder UW-Sprengstoffen noch für Rohrmaterial, insofern fällt es mir schwer abzuwägen, was da tatsächlich passiert sein könnte.

Den Hinweis auf das Abwarten einer Untersuchung vor Ort finde ich aber gut, bevor wir nur noch Spekulatius essen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

Salve,

ich denke sowieso, das schon viel über und in der Ostsee los ist, aber das wird sich jetzt noch verstärken.
Wieviele U-Boote kann die Nato aufbieten, um die Pipelines zumindestens zu beobachten und was geschieht mit den Norwegen Pipelines?
Die sind zwar in der Nordsee, aber die werden jetzt ganz sicher bewacht!
Eins ist mal sicher, die Luftstreitkräfte der Nato und die Marinen der Anrainer brauchen in nächster Zeit keine Übungen, die haben im Moment genug Manöver.
Bundeswehrpiloten dürften im Moment sehr sehr schnell ihre Stunden zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Im Gespräch mit dem Projektleiter bzgl. dem Thema äußerte er sich nahezu identisch zur hohen Widerstandskraft solcher Rohre (der kauft vermutlich euer Zeugs  ).


Wenn die Rohre nicht nen Meter Durchmesser haben eher nicht, wir sind nur für das grobe Zeug zuständig  
Aber ja, ich gehe stark davon aus dass auch "kleine" Rohre ähnlich stark dimensioniert werden.


compisucher schrieb:


> Auf Grund der Druckunterschiede müsste sich ein solches Rohr nahezu explosionsartig und binnen weniger Stunden komplett leeren,


Nicht unbedingt. Erstens sind die Druckunterschiede gar nicht so extrem (NS ist ja nicht in Betrieb gewesen und zusätzlich sind noch 100m Wassersäule drauf die gegendrücken) und zweitens ist ja nicht nur das (vergleichsweise sehr dicke) Stahlrohr dass sich dafür stark aufbiegen müsste sondern auch noch ein fettes Coating plus Stahlbeton drumrum. Die Teile sind mit zivilen Rohren an Land (wo das wohl der Fall wäre) wirklich nicht vergleichbar.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ein solches Riss-Beschädigungsbild könnte auch durch einen Treibanker von z. B. einem größeren Containerschiff verursacht werden.


Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Eine fertig verbaute Tiefsee-LDP mit nem Anker aufzureißen halte ich für nahezu unmöglich.

Wie gesagt, um so ne Pipeline derart zu beschädigen wie es offenbar passiert ist würde ich persönlich drauf tippen, dass man mit einer gezielten (und gerichteten) Sprengladung ankommen muss. Aus Versehen machste so ein Ding einfach nicht kaputt.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

@Incredible Alk : Merci für die Erklärung


----------



## Kassalowski (28. September 2022)

Spekulatius, ja - aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... weiter unten im Thread wird auch geschrieben, es habe "wohl so bondmässige Gadgets an Bord" und dümple momentan bei Irland rum.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575074407638536193

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und dann ist da noch das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Hmmm... irgend was stimmt an der Meldung nicht.
Das Schiff wurde bereits am 08.09.2022 in der Biscaya auf dem Kurs nach Brasilien dedektiert.
Das wird ja wohl kaum mit ausgeschalteten Transponder und völlig unbemerkt zurück in die Ostsee gefahren sein, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Gerade kurz jemanden angerufen, der Premium mit Satellitenanzeige hat.
Das Schiff ist aktuell grob zur Hälfte übern Atlantik.


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 20% Gas, was noch durch Nordstream 1 floss muss Europa auch erstmal aus irgendwelchen Quellen ersetzen, während Russland weiter behaupten kann man wollte ja seine Verpflichtungen aus den Verträgen für Gaslieferungen erfüllen, aber jetzt sind ja beide Pipelines leider kaputt und man kann gar nicht mehr liefern.


Was ich speziell in dem Punkt besonders interessant finde:
Russland möchte schon seit geraumer Zeit nur über Nord Stream 2 liefern, uns aber auch darüber gerne kurz halten.
Nun wurde durch die Sabotage Nord Stream 1 komplett unterbrochen und bei Nord Stream 2 lediglich eine Röhre von zweien beschädigt.

Das ist für Putin ... kommod, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

OK...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sach ich nur, yeeehaaaahhhh!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snTaSJk0n_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK...


Was daran jetzt außergewöhnlich?
Von Seiten der USA rät man US-Bürgern Russland so schnell es geht zu verlassen, weil zu befürchten ist, dass Schickane und Repressionen, von Seiten der russischen Sicherheitskräfte, gegenüber diesen, deutlich zunehmen werden und man von Seiten der USA nicht mehr gewehrleisten kann, in solchen Fällen, begünstigend für die Betroffnenen tätig werden zu können.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was daran jetzt außergewöhnlich?
> Von Seiten der USA rät man US-Bürgern Russland so schnell es geht zu verlassen, weil zu befürchten ist, dass Schickane und Repressionen, von Seiten der russischen Sicherheitskräfte, gegenüber diesen, deutlich zunehmen werden und man von Seiten der USA nicht mehr gewehrleisten kann, in solchen Fällen, begünstigend für die Betroffnenen tätig werden zu können.


Ahhh... bin ja auch meist Optimist.
In dem Fall eher nicht...
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ahhh... bin ja auch meist Optimist.
> In dem Fall eher nicht...
> Wir werden sehen.


Das hört sich doch wieder differenzierter an.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				




Entweder gab es Vorfälle mit Leuten die doppelte Staatsangehörigkeiten habenn, oder die schlimmere Variante die USA haben etwas bemerkt was ihnen überhaupt nicht gefällt, bei Satellitenaufnahmen oder Abhörmaßnahen.


----------



## JePe (28. September 2022)

Mal was "lustiges" - Trigema-Chef wittert amerikanische Verschwoerung hinter Russland-Feldzug. Vielleicht ist es ja Zeit fuer einen neuen Geschaeftsfuehrer? Ich wuesste da schon wen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

Salve,

erfreulich erfreulich, mal sehen ob es stimmt, aber wenn es schon die Russen melden, wird wohl etwas drann sein.



> +++ 15:49 Russischen Truppen droht Einkesselung bei Lyman in der Ostukraine +++​Im ostukrainischen Gebiet Donezk droht den russischen Truppen offenbar eine Einschließung durch die ukrainische Armee. Russische Kriegsreporter berichten von erfolgreichen ukrainischen Vorstößen nordöstlich und östlich der Kleinstadt Lyman. Sollte die Siedlung Torske zurückerobert werden, droht den Russen eine Abschneidung der Verbindungswege von Lyman nach Kreminna und Swatowe im Luhansker Gebiet. Die Straßen stehen bereits unter Beschuss durch die ukrainische Artillerie. Auch bei der Stadt Kupjansk im Gebiet Charkiw ist mit Kiwschariwka mindestens ein weiterer Ort auf der Ostseite des Flusses Oskil ukrainischen Angaben zufolge zurückerobert worden.



Wenn es von Putler selber strenge Haltebefehle gibt, passiert genau das gleiche, wie bei der Wehrmacht, das musste auch Hitler "lernen", hat er aber nie, mal sehen ob Putin ebenfalls lernresistent ist. Wäre zu begrüßen.

Nochmal Pipeline.
Weiss eigentlich Jemand ob die* genauen Standortdaten* von NS1 und NS2 veröffentlicht sind?
Gut alle Anrainer dort dürften das durch ihre Aufklärung genau wissen, aber ich frage mich eben ob es einfach ist, an die genauen Standortdaten zu kommen?


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich Jemand ob die* genauen Standortdaten* von NS1 und NS2 veröffentlicht sind?


Die müssten eigentlich in offiziellen Seekarten drinnen sein, kostet aber, z. B. hier:





						Nautical Chart
					

Die Seekarte enthält alle wesentlichen kartografischen Bezugsdetails für Bootsfahrer auf der ganzen Welt. Orte mithilfe der Karte Navigationshilfen, Sicherheitstiefenlinien, Marineservices in der Nähe, Gezeiten und Strömungen u. v. m.!




					www.navionics.com


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> erfreulich erfreulich, mal sehen ob es stimmt, aber wenn es schon die Russen melden, wird wohl etwas drann sein.


Ja, wer hätte schon erwarten können, dass diese "Volkssturm" Truppe im Ausland noch weitaus schlechter als bei der Verteidigung der Heimat funktioniert.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Den "Gamechanger" der ukrainischen Offensiven verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht ganz.
Die Russen werden ja weiterhin deutliche Artillerieüberlegenheit haben, oder?
Sind die nicht in der Lage, gezielt auf heranrückende Ukrainer zu feuern?
Zum Glück, darf man ja sagen, funktioniert offensichtlich die Abwehr der Russen nur ungenügend.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Den "Gamechanger" der ukrainischen Offensiven verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht ganz.
> Die Russen werden ja weiterhin deutliche Artillerieüberlegenheit haben, oder?
> Sind die nicht in der Lage, gezielt auf heranrückende Ukrainer zu feuern?
> Zum Glück, darf man ja sagen, funktioniert offensichtlich die Abwehr der Russen nur ungenügend.


Der Gamechanger sind die Eisenbahnlinien, was ich schon seit der Charkiw Offensive die ganze Zeit sage!
Sie können das Zeug jetzt nicht mehr direkt aus Belgorod ankarren in die "Mitte" des Donbass.
Schaue dir doch mal die Karten an mit den Eisenbahnlinien.
Nach Lysychansk(Prposna gibt es keine Linie mehr.
Sie müssen jetzt ziemlich genau immer über Woronesh, Rostow, Taganrog, Horlivka und das dauert mehrere Tage länger und sie haben nur noch eine Bahn, vielleicht noch ne 1/2 mit der Bahn nach Schastia, dann brauchen sie aber enorm viele LKW.
Also auch als nicht Logistik Experte ist der Unterschied zwischen 3,5 Bahnen und 1,5 Bahnen, wobei letztere den größmöglichen Umweg bedeuten, ein erheblicher Gamechanger.
Ich will nicht schon wieder ins Phrasenschwein zahlen, aber hier ist der Spruch: “Amateurs talk strategy. Professionals talk logistics.”, mehr als angebracht


----------



## Optiki (28. September 2022)

Sind bestimm


compisucher schrieb:


> Den "Gamechanger" der ukrainischen Offensiven verstehe ich aber immer noch nicht ganz.
> Die Russen werden ja weiterhin deutliche Artillerieüberlegenheit haben, oder?
> Sind die nicht in der Lage, gezielt auf heranrückende Ukrainer zu feuern?
> Zum Glück, darf man ja sagen, funktioniert offensichtlich die Abwehr der Russen nur ungenügend.


Was Tod ist Tod und umso mehr richtige Soldaten und Separatisten umso besser für die Ukrainer, gleiches gilt für Material. Gleichzeitig hat man mehr befreite Leute, welche über die Taten der Russen berichten. Bucha kann man noch leugnen, aber wie viel Dörfer noch, außerdem können die Russen es nicht als Sieg verbuchen, wenn die Ukrainer die Gebiete anfressen.

Ok anscheinend bezogst du dich auf eine Aussage von @Don-71

 Artillerieüberlegenheit finde ich schwer zu beurteilen, ich glaube die Russen sollte sie aufgrund der größeren Anzahl von System haben, aber so viel ich weiß haben sie nicht überall und es gibt so wohl Berichte von Ukrainern, Fremdenlegion, sowie russischen Bloggern, dass ohne Lasergesteuerte Waffen, die Ukrainer deutlich besser treffen sollen. Ganz am Anfang hießt es ja auch mal, das ein hoher Prozentsatz der russischen Munition gar nicht erst explodiert. Westliche Systeme sollen das ganze nochmal zugunsten der Ukrainer verbessert haben.

Also was man so aus Kharkiv sieht, ist da einiges durcheinander bei den Russen und ihnen fehlen anscheinend gute Soldaten, sie stopfen wohl jetzt schon mit gerade Mobilisierten, weil die Wagnereinheiten in der  Bachmut Region angreifen und der Rest um Kherson ist.

Ich glaube zumindest, es nicht normal, das eine Jammingstation von einem BTR einfach auf der Straße zerballert werden kann oder das die Station(LKW) einer Orlan Drohne einfach so in Ranger von der Artillerie sein sollte, deswegen die Aussage da ist Einiges durcheinander.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574805417586302976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573650716924706817

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

@ Optiki

Du brauchst für die Systeme halt auch die Munition und als die Russische Armee die strategischen Eisenbahnlinien freigekämpft hatte im Juni 2022 (Lysychansk/Proposna), konnten sie ihre Feuerwalze logistisch unterhalten, dann kam Himars und jetzt nach Charkiw sind sie die Eisenbahnlinien los.
Was zu meinem Post 14490 noch zu ergänzen wäre, das auch die Logistik und Nachschub von Cherson und der Krim an der Bahn Woronesh, Rostow, hängt. Also zusammenfassend hängt ihre derzeitige Offensive( komplette Besatzung  in der ganzen Ukraine an 1,5 oder eher einer einzigen Bahn. Das ist fast Lebensmüde!


----------



## Optiki (28. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du brauchst für die Systeme halt auch die Munition und als die Russische Armee die strategischen Eisenbahnlinien freigekämpft hatte im Juni 2022 (Lysychansk/Proposna), konnten sie ihre Feuerwalze logistisch unterhalten, dann kam Himars und jetzt nach Charkiw sind sie die Eisenbahnlinien los.


Kherson steht ja eigentlich auch unter Feuerkontrolle der Ukrainer und das Gebiet wird nur noch mit deutlich weniger Munition versorgt

ich sag ja schon seit Ewigkeiten, das die USA endlich mal Raketen mit höherer Reichweite liefern soll, die Ukrainer hätten ja nicht zwangsläufig die Krimbrücke nach Russland angreifen müssen, wenn es die USA nicht will


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> erfreulich erfreulich, mal sehen ob es stimmt, aber wenn es schon die Russen melden, wird wohl etwas drann sein.


Der Teil ist im Grunde nicht neu.
Das die ukrainische Armee Lyman bereits seit Tagen umgeht, um keinen blutigen Häuserkampf in der Stadt austragen zu müssen, ist nicht neu.
Genauso wenig wie das die Umgehung dabei als abschließenden Zielpunkt auf Torske / Zarichne abzielt, um so die russischen Truppen in Lyman zum Rückzug zu zwingen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es von Putler selber strenge Haltebefehle gibt, passiert genau das gleiche, wie bei der Wehrmacht, das musste auch Hitler "lernen", hat er aber nie, mal sehen ob Putin ebenfalls lernresistent ist. Wäre zu begrüßen.



Das wäre das einzig wirklich "neue" daran, wenn die russischen Truppen jetzt schon die Befehle erhalten würden sich nun nicht mehr zurückzuziehen, wo ihre letzte Verbindungsstraße schon quasi direkt bedroht wird und ihnen bei Verlust selbiger die Einkesselung droht.


----------



## Lotto (28. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nationen, die über Mini-U-Boote verfügen, kannst du an Händen und Füßen abzählen.
> Die Ukraine gehört beispielsweise nicht dazu.



Ähm es gibt auch genug Privatleute/-organisationen die U-Boote haben. Es muss kein militärisches sein, eins für Forschungszwecke reicht vollkommen aus.
Und auch wenn man keins hat, kann man eins kaufen. Wird natürlich über zig Kanäle verschleiert.
Die Lecks sind in 80m Tiefe, das ist quasi nix. Da brauchst du kein super Hightech-Spezialequipment.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nationen, die über Mini-U-Boote verfügen, kannst du an Händen und Füßen abzählen.
> Die Ukraine gehört beispielsweise nicht dazu.
> 
> 
> ...


Macht man Nachts und natürlich nicht in nem Hafen, sondern irgendwo abseits bei ner heruntergekommenen Werft etc.

Wenn man nicht gerade Liechtenstein oder Luxemburg ist sollte jede Nation dazu in der Lage sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ähm es gibt auch genug Privatleute/-organisationen die U-Boote haben. Es muss kein militärisches sein, eins für Forschungszwecke reicht vollkommen aus.
> Und auch wenn man keins hat, kann man eins kaufen. Wird natürlich über zig Kanäle verschleiert.
> Die Lecks sind in 80m Tiefe, das ist quasi nix. Da brauchst du kein super Hightech-Spezialequipment.
> 
> ...


Komm, geh lieber wieder James Bond gucken und verschon uns hier bitte mit weiteren solcher aberwitzigen, aus den Fingern gesaugten, Agentenpistolen.

Zu etwas anderem, beim Thema Ukraine:

In Italien haben ja bei jüngsten Wahlen, zum Parlament, die nationalen Rechten gesiegt und es gab die Befürchtung, das könne dazu führen das Italien aus Sanktionen und bei der direkten Unterstützung für die Ukraine ausscheren könnte.

Die Befürchtung dürfte, zumindet für den Moment, erst einmal vom Tisch sein, da das ukrainische Präsidialbüro Giorgia Miloni zum Wahlsieg über Social Media gratulierte und sie daraufhin in ihren Antwortpost bekräftigt hat, das Italien auch weiterhin uneingeschränkt, in diesen Krieg, hinter der Urkaine und ihrer Bevölkerung stehen werde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Italien haben ja bei jüngsten Wahlen, zum Parlament, die nationalen Rechten gesiegt und es gab die Befürchtung, das könne dazu führen das Italien aus Sanktionen und bei der direkten Unterstützung für die Ukraine ausscheren könnte.


So groß war die Befürchtung nicht, die Standpunkte waren vorher klar und alleine weil die Dame es sich nicht mit den PiS Leuten in Polen versauen will wird Italien in der Hinsicht stabil sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2022)

Verabschiedung von Rekruten von der Krim und St. Petersburg, welche eingezogen werden.
Es mutet schon äußerst aberwitzig, ja eigentlich geradezu schon absurd an, wenn man am Rand nicht wenige Angehörige mit iPhones stehen sieht, die das Spektakel filmen und dabei bedenkt, das diese Menschen dort für ein System in die Ukraine geschickt werden, welches behauptet, die Staaten, aus denen ihr Smartphone kommt, würden Russland vernichten wollen und unterstützen die "ukrainischen Nazis".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r5pYiLlLno0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es mutet schon äußerst aberwitzig





Spoiler: Solovyov und die böse USA






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apple Watch Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allgemein Frage ich mich immer, wie iPhones so verbreitet sind bei den Russen, aber vor allem auch bei den Ukrainern.

Geben die wirklich mehrere Monatsgehälter für ein Smartphone aus oder Überwerte ich die Häufigkeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man braucht Motiv, Mittel und Gelegenheit.
> 
> Gelegenheit hat jeder. Was die Mittel angeht, hat die Ukraine diese nicht - Russland durchaus.
> Ein Motiv hingegen hat derzeit eigentlich _niemand_ ernstlich, weil es ohnehin nicht zur Debatte stand, die Pipeline für den Lieferbetrieb zu öffnen. Anders sähe es aus, wenn eine Öffnung kurz bevor stünde.



Motive lassen sich viele konstruieren.
- Ukraine: Da ein erheblicher Teil der verbleibenden Leitungskapazitäten durch die Ukraine verläuft, ist ein Rückkehr zum Vorkriegslieferniveau hinter ihrem Rücken ausgeschlossen + es wurde prestige-trächtiger, russischer Besitz beschädigt. Möglicherweise eine Milliardeninvestition unwiederbringbar.
- USA: Die europäischen Verbündeten können es sich auch mit größtem Rechtsruck nicht mehr anders überlegen, sie müssen ihr Gas jetzt teilweise aus Richtung Westen beziehen.
- Deutschland: Endlich nervt keiner mehr die Politiker, sie sollen doch Putin um Gas anbetteln.
- Last Generation: Fossile Energieleitungen sprengen ist so viel effektiver als sich an Autobahnausfahrten anzukleben (z.B. hat das freiwerdenden Methan auch viel mehr Wirkung als das Stau-CO2)
- Putin: Zerstört wurden Nordstream 1 und eine Röhre von Nordstream 2. Das heißt er könnte weiterhin 50% des Vorkriegsniveaus liefern, was schon viel mehr als beabsichtigt ist, aber nur wenn man ihn NS2 in Betrieb nehmen lässt. Und da die Lecks nicht gerade riesig waren, können sie nach dem Krieg auch wieder geflickt werden. Oder noch besser: Gleich jetzt. Ist schließlich russisches Eigentum und warum nicht eine russische Flotille zu "Wartungszwecken" in die westliche Ostsee verlegen?

Wirklich stark ist keins dieser Motive, anderseits sind die Kosten halt auch wirklich gering gewesen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Nationen, die über Mini-U-Boote verfügen, kannst du an Händen und Füßen abzählen.
> Die Ukraine gehört beispielsweise nicht dazu.
> 
> 
> ...



U-Boote dieser größe haben dutzende Unternehmen und teils Privatpersonen. 1:10, dass in den letzten 10 Jahren mindestens einmal eine in russischem Besitz befindliche Yacht mit der nötigen Technik vorbeigekommen ist, die das theoretisch auch heute noch könnte. (K.A., was alles noch nicht beschlangnahmt wurde)
LKW wird etwas aufwendiger, ist aber auch machbar. Wir reden hier von wenigen Tonnen Gewicht, die gehen mit einem geländegängigen LKW tatsächlich auch Querfeldein. Nur fallen solche Vehikel tendentiel eher auf als ein normaler LKW, der mal einen Feldweg genommen hat. Und für einen staatlichen Akteur, aber auch für einen lokal gut vernetzten nicht staatlichen, ist es sicherich organisierbar, dass unter den 9 von 10 LKWs, die an einem stink normalen Grenzübergang nicht kontrolliert wird, der seinige ist.

Aber davon abgesehen geht es eben, wie gesagt, auch ohne U-Boot. Verglichen mit einem Arbeits-Submersible sogar *besser* ohne, weil Taucher auch im Einsatz unauffälliger sind. Die Möglichkeit hatte also jeder, von Andorra bis Zulawesi.




compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei so was schon auffallen würde, oder?
> Bornholm liegt ja nicht in völlig unbefahrenen Gewässern.



Das macht es beinahe noch einfacher. Man hat in der Gegend Fischer, man hat in der Gegend Forschungsschiffe, man hat in der Gegend Arbeitsschiffe, man hat in der Gegend Freizeit-Skipper (viele!), man hat in der Gegend Frachter, die absehen können, die Fahrt rausnehmen oder gar draußen auf Rede gehen, weil absehbar ist, dass sie in den Hafen noch nicht reinkönnen, etc.. Da sind also jede Menge Punkte auf dem Radar, die eine Zeit lang vor Ort verweilen.

Und freischwimmende Taucher ins Wasser zu bringen geht schnell, da findet sich leicht eine Absetzmöglichkeit ohne dass jemand auf diese Seite des Schiffes gucken kann. U-Boot wäre auch nicht so viel schwerer – schränkt halt nur die Zahl der Mutterschiffe stark ein. Taucherglocke wäre schwieriger. Da stünde man möglicherweise zwei Stunden lang mit Kran über Wasser auf der Stelle rum, was visuell auffällen könnte. Aber wenn man eine Ausrede findet, warum das entsprechend ausgerüstete Schiff da rumtrödelt - warum sollte das nicht über Nacht möglich sein?

Ich habe schon mal einen guten Tag bei Fehmarn rumgeschaukelt, weil wir wegen Seitenwind nicht nach Warnemünde einlaufen konnten. Das wäre nur ein kurzer Ausflug gewesen und jemand, der aus Richtung Osten kommt, hätte vielleicht im Windschatten von Bornholm geparkt.



> Ich tippe da eher auf ein Tauchroboter mit Kabelfernlenkung.
> Geschickt angestellt, geht so was von einem mittelgroßen Fischtrawler aus...



Trawler, mittelgroß? Die Technik passt auf jeden Krabbenkutter. Ein ROV, dass ein paar kg Hohlladung unter Wasser bewegen kann, ist nicht übermäßig groß. Aber normalerweise hat man halt keine passende Kabeltrommel auf einem Fischerboot, egal welcher Größe.



> Mit Sicherheit haben diese Spezial-U-Boote selten ihre Transponder an, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.



Transponder auf U-Booten ist schwierig  .
Aber ich wollte auch nicht persönlich nachgucken, sondern meinte eher die politischen Gegenakteuere. Sowohl Russen als auch Amerikaner versuchen, alle größeren Wassereinheiten weltweit per Satellit zu verfolgen und zumindest Belgorod, eigentlich aber auch Jimmy Carter, sollten nicht unbemerkt durch die Belte kommen. Sarov ist trickier, aber dafür in der Anfahrt leichter zu tracken, weil sie für längere Strecken Dieseln muss. Also:
Wer von denen war wann in der Ostsee?

(Wobei ich davon ausgehen würde, dass die USA NR-1 nicht außer Dienst gestellt hätten, gäbe es keine bessere Lösung für Ostseeeinsetze als gestreckte Seawolfs und Putin kommt ja auch kinderleicht an die Innenseite der Leitung ran. Von daher ist unabhängig von U-Boot-Positionen alles denkbar.)




> Aber:
> nTV
> ...
> Die Vereinigten Staaten haben einem Medienbericht zufolge die Bundesregierung bereits vor Wochen vor möglichen Anschlägen auf Gaspipelines in der Ostsee gewarnt.



Aber Anschläge *von wem?* 




Optiki schrieb:


> Floß nach dem Ölleck überhaupt noch etwas durch die Pipeline, ich dacht die war schon bei 0.



Gasleck und ja, es strömt(e?) fleißig. So eine Pipeline hat ein recht ordentliches Volumen, das dauert bis die leer ist.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Mal was "lustiges" - Trigema-Chef wittert amerikanische Verschwoerung hinter Russland-Feldzug.


Ja die Amerikaner sind IMMER und an ALLEN Unheil in der Welt Schuld. Ist doch klar.

Ich finde zwar gut das Wolfgang Grupp konsequent in Deutschland produzieren lässt aber seine politischen Ansichten muß man nicht teilen.


----------



## Optiki (28. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gasleck und ja, es strömt(e?) fleißig. So eine Pipeline hat ein recht ordentliches Volumen, das dauert bis die leer ist.


Es ging um die 20 Prozent Durchfluss, so viel ich weiß, war das vor der Wartung und nach der Wartung hat Russland behauptet, dass es Öl aus der Turbine drückt und es so nicht betrieben werden kann und erst Siemens kommen muss, deswegen dachte ich, wäre NS1 auch auf 0 gewesen. 

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...ort-durch-Nord-Stream-1-nicht-wieder-auf.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das es einen so "ausgeprägten" Eindruck macht, dürfte auch schlicht am russischen System (Putin) liegen.
> Wer profitiert wirtschaftlich in einem tief korrupten, stark autoritär, fast schon ans autokratische grenzende, geführten System, mit in den staatlichen Medien maximal fragwürdig dargestellten Selbstbild als fast schon "Pseudo-Herrenmensch 2.0" und "Super-Supermacht", üblicherweise am meisten?...



Wir reden nicht von den obersten 100 oder 10000. Die sind willkommene Gäste in München & Umgebung (gewesen). Sondern eher von mehreren Hundertausend bis wenigen Millionen russischen Oberschichtlichern. Wenn die Selektierung gewisser Charakterzüge in autoritätren Regimen da Einfluss hätte, würde ich eher das Gegenteil erwarten, denn das sind dann schon längst mittlere Befehlsempfängerebenen, die fleißig buckeln und sich abseits der Speichelleckerei unauffällig verhalten müssen, um weiter aufzusteigen. Ich vermute daher eher einen Zusammenhang mit der russischen Kultur und Erziehungspraktiken, die dem Leumund nach null Respekt für Schwächere/Bedienstete kennen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Die Löcher ansich sind ja nicht schlimm, aber das in den Hoheitsgewässern von Schweden und Dänemark mit Sprengstoff hantiert wurde schon.



Wirtschaftszone, nicht Hohheitsgewässer. Solange man nicht gegen Umweltauflagen verstößt, darf man da mit Sprengstoff hantieren, wie man will.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Spezialist für Treibanker oder UW-Sprengstoffen noch für Rohrmaterial, insofern fällt es mir schwer abzuwägen, was da tatsächlich passiert sein könnte.



Ich bin jetzt auch kein Spezialist, aber *Treib*anker würde ich schon alleine deswegen ausschließen, weil die treiben  . Und normale Anker haben auch keine Spitze an der Unterseite, die großer Schiffe nicht einmal an der Oberseite. Sowas kann sich verhaken und dann, wenn es mitgeschleift wird, Pipelines oder Kabel zerreißen/-brechen. Aber keine Löcher reinschlagen.

Schon bei relativ kleinen Schiffen, die vermutlich ohne Folgen an einer Pipeline dieser Größe festmachen könnten, resultiert ein Großteil der Ankerwirkung außerdem aus der Kette. Das heißt vor dem Anker selbst werden erstmal dutzende Meter rundliches Metall (Gesamtgewicht deutlich höher als der eigentliche Anker) durch den Schlick und über etwaige Hindernisse gezogen - oder eben auch nicht weil, so eine Kette im Bogen liegt und sich bei steigendem Zug erstmal nur ein bisschen stärker spannt, um dann wieder abzusinken wenn nicht dauerhaft stark dran gezerrt wird.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Rohre nicht nen Meter Durchmesser haben eher nicht, wir sind nur für das grobe Zeug zuständig



1153 mm ID laut Wikipedia.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm... irgend was stimmt an der Meldung nicht.
> Das Schiff wurde bereits am 08.09.2022 in der Biscaya auf dem Kurs nach Brasilien dedektiert.
> Das wird ja wohl kaum mit ausgeschalteten Transponder und völlig unbemerkt zurück in die Ostsee gefahren sein, oder?
> 
> ...



"Zeitzünder"?
"Fernzünder"?
Ein Forschungsschiff bringt ggf. alles mit, was für so einen Einsatz braucht. (Inkl. Sprengstoff, wenn sie große seismische oder akustische Untersuchungen vor haben, für die eine Schallkanone nicht mehr reicht.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was daran jetzt außergewöhnlich?



Der Zeitpunkt. Die Mobilisierung betrifft Ausländer nicht, sonst gibt es aktuell keine Eskalationen. Und derartige Warnungen geben die USA meist mit weniger als zwei Wochen, teils 3-4 Tagen zu größeren Ereignissen heraus, die sie begründen - auch im vorraus. Siehe z.B. entsprechende Warnungen für US-Bürger in der Ukraine vor Putins Angriff.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal Pipeline.
> Weiss eigentlich Jemand ob die* genauen Standortdaten* von NS1 und NS2 veröffentlicht sind?
> Gut alle Anrainer dort dürften das durch ihre Aufklärung genau wissen, aber ich frage mich eben ob es einfach ist, an die genauen Standortdaten zu kommen?



Ein Rohr dieser Größe siehst du auf einem guten Sonar, wie es frei verkäuflich erhältlich. Auch mobil. Damit fährst du einmal quer, und schon kannst du planen. Auf ein paar 100 m genau sollten sie außerdem als "nicht Ankern"-Zonen in Seekarten eingetragen sein.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Gamechanger sind die Eisenbahnlinien, was ich schon seit der Charkiw Offensive die ganze Zeit sage!
> Sie können das Zeug jetzt nicht mehr direkt aus Belgorod ankarren in die "Mitte" des Donbass.
> Schaue dir doch mal die Karten an mit den Eisenbahnlinien.



HIMARs & Co selbst sollten akut noch der wichtigere Faktor sein. Russland kriegt zwar den Nachschub nicht so schnell nach vorne, aber im Moment fehlen ihnen ja vor allem Soldaten, die sie gar nicht haben.

Imho wichtiger: Die russischer Artillerie kann zwar noch auf anrückende Ukrainer feuern. Aber nur aus Entfernungen, in denen sie von ukrainischen Raketen getroffen werden kann.
Das war im Sommer anders und hat die russische Artillerie mit ihren nicht-mobilen Taktiken massiv entwertet.




Optiki schrieb:


> Es ging um die 20 Prozent Durchfluss, so viel ich weiß, war das vor der Wartung und nach der Wartung hat Russland behauptet, dass es Öl aus der Turbine drückt und es so nicht betrieben werden kann und erst Siemens kommen muss, deswegen dachte ich, wäre NS1 auch auf 0 gewesen.



Glaube ich nicht. Da schließt man das Ventil zur Turbine und das wars. Den Basisdruck regulierst du überwiegend am anderen Ende der Pipeline, in dem du (nichts) rauslässt. Aktiven druckaufbau am Einlass braucht man, damit es fließt - oder eben auch nicht, wenn es steht. Aber ein Druck von 0 (oder auch in der Nähe davon, schließlich gibt es Schwankungen in einem so großen System) ist tunlichst zu vermeiden, denn dann könnten Feuchtigkeit oder Luft eindringen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> HIMARs & Co selbst sollten akut noch der wichtigere Faktor sein. Russland kriegt zwar den Nachschub nicht so schnell nach vorne, aber im Moment fehlen ihnen ja vor allem Soldaten, die sie gar nicht haben.
> 
> Imho wichtiger: Die russischer Artillerie kann zwar noch auf anrückende Ukrainer feuern. Aber nur aus Entfernungen, in denen sie von ukrainischen Raketen getroffen werden kann.
> Das war im Sommer anders und hat die russische Artillerie mit ihren nicht-mobilen Taktiken massiv entwertet.


Ich bin bei dir das Himars und westliche Artillerie immer noch ein wichtiger Faktor sind, aber ich halte die Wegnahme der Eisenbahnlinien für entscheidender.
Wie ich bereits ausgeführt haben, hängen alle Russsischen Truppen in der Ukraine an eher einer Bahnlinie, Woronesch, Rostow und über die muss ALLES laufen. Truppentransporte, Munition, Nahrungs Nachschub und Winterbekleidung, plus Nachschub an Material, da bleiben zwangsläufig Dinge auf der Strecke, insoweit glaube ich das die Russsische Artillerie gerade im Moment ernsthaft von ihrer Munitionsversorgung eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Spoiler: Solovyov und die böse USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich weiss nicht... ich hab schon das ein oder andere video mit dem vogel gesehen, aber an ne Apple Watch oder ein iPhone kann ich mich nicht erinnern. gut möglich, dass das fakes sind. ^^


----------



## Optiki (29. September 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht... ich hab schon das ein oder andere video mit dem vogel gesehen, aber an ne Apple Watch oder ein iPhone kann ich mich nicht erinnern. gut möglich, dass das fakes sind. ^^


Er hat eigentlich immer mitten im Bild sein iPad stehen und öfters den Laptop (ich dachte eigentlich, es ist ein MacBook pro), da lohnt sich der Fake von den anderen Sachen nicht wirklich. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573737932518727681

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In dem Video trägt er die Uhr und das sollte die Ultra sein, zumindest sieht sie sehr klobig aus









						Владимир Соловьев on Instagram: "Спасибо!"
					

Владимир Соловьев shared a post on Instagram: "Спасибо!". Follow their account to see 8023 posts.




					www.instagram.com
				



Bild sogar von seinem Instagram-Kanal


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2022)

Eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute und ausführliche Analyse, von Torsten Heinrich, was für die Theorie spricht, warum Russland hinter der Sabotage der Nordstream-Pipelines stecken könnte / dürfte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6YUwK_tBGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er hat sogar noch ein paar Punkte gehabt, die mir so noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen sind, aber für eine Russlandtheorie durchaus absolut schlüssig wären.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. September 2022)

hmmk. ist echt das erste mal, dass den mit uhr seh -  sowas fällt mir auf. wundert mich aber eh nicht - nutzt doch so ziemlich jeder, dem seine daten was bedeuten apple. (keine diskussion bitte, hat schon seine gründe, warum wirklich jeder wicht eher den angebissenen apfel als android nutzt) insta kommt mir allerdings nicht ins haus, an sich ist mir persönlich selbst die zwitschermaschine schon zu sehr drüber - ist  derzeit aber halt die quelle schlechthin. ^^


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute und ausführliche Analyse, von Torsten Heinrich, was für die Theorie spricht, warum Russland hinter der Sabotage der Nordstream-Pipelines stecken könnte / dürfte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schau ichmir auch gleich an. er hatte ja gestern nach seinem stream extra noch nen short eingeschoben deswegen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> insoweit glaube ich das die Russsische Artillerie gerade im Moment ernsthaft von ihrer Munitionsversorgung eingeschränkt ist.


Zumindest für die traditionelle Taktik die sie nutzen.
Die Ukrainer zeigen ja wie sparsam man mit Munition sein kann und trotzdem Erfolge feiern kann.

Trennung 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575208691418030080

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von einem NYT Redakteur, abgehörte Telefonate der Russen zu Kriegsbeginn. Sehr interessant.


----------



## Eckism (29. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Spoiler: Solovyov und die böse USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann geh mal nach China...da laifen gefühlt 100% der Chinesen mit mindestens 1 iPhone rum.
Und soviel günstiger als bei uns waren die auch nicht...


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Zeitzünder"?
> "Fernzünder"?


Natürlich ist so was möglich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Forschungsschiff bringt ggf. alles mit, was für so einen Einsatz braucht. (Inkl. Sprengstoff, wenn sie große seismische oder akustische Untersuchungen vor haben, für die eine Schallkanone nicht mehr reicht.)


Und natürlich hat ein staatliches Forschungsschiff aus einer Diktatur evtl. auch "anders Zeugs" dabei.

Aber meine Recherche zu dem Schiff beruhte ja auf der Suggestion des Tweets (ohne konkrete Angaben), dass eben jenes Schiff mehr oder weniger zum Explosionszeitpunkt dort vor Ort gewesen wäre - was faktisch einfach falsch ist.

Im Moment patrouillieren dort die Absalon (DK), die KBV 003 Amfirite (SWE) und ein Deutscher Minenräumer (M1067) und ein US Hubschrauberträger, der für mich verschlüsselt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber herausgefunden, dass es sich um die USS Kearsage mit Begleitschiffen handelt, die ca. 5 Tage vor dem Ereignis die Gegend dort durchfahren hat.








						Terror gegen Gas-Pipelines: US-Flotte war 5 Tage vor Explosionen im Nahbereich
					

Nur ein Zufall, ein Doppel-Bluff - oder Teil eines perfiden Plans Moskaus? Ein US-Flottenverband mit dem riesigen Landungsschiff "USS Kearsarge" (4000 Soldaten an Bord) war jedenfalls in der Nähe der jetzt zerstörten Gas-Pipelines, nur 5 Tage vor den drei Explosionen.




					exxpress.at
				




Böse Geister aus dem RT News Umfeld behaupten natürlich mit dieser nicht zu widerlegenden Tatsache, dass es wohl eher die Amis gewesen seien.

Unterschlagen wird aber dabei, dass neben dem erwähnten Forschungsschiff und dem US Verband die "Vice Admiral Paromov", ein russischer Flottenversorger geschlagene 3 Tage lang Kreise um Bornholm gezogen hat, obwohl es da nix zu versorgen gab...









						Ship VICE ADMIRAL PAROMOV (Replenishment Vessel) Registered in Russia - Vessel details, Current position and Voyage information - IMO 9882097, MMSI 273540370, Call Sign RMPM
					

Vessel VICE ADMIRAL PAROMOV is a Replenishment Vessel, Registered in Russia. Discover the vessel's particulars, including capacity, machinery, photos and ownership. Get the details of the current Voyage of VICE ADMIRAL PAROMOV including Position, Port Calls, Destination, ETA and Distance...



					www.marinetraffic.com
				





Was will ich damit sagen?
Nur weil in dem Gebiet diverse "verdächtige" Schiffe rumfahren, muss noch lange kein Zusammenhang zu den Lecks bestehen.

Ich schätze, dass man valide Aussagen erst dann treffen kann, wenn die Ursächlichkeit (Unfall/Sabotage) vor Ort ermittelt wurde und evtl. Indizien (Fragmentreste Sprengkörper/Sprengstoffreste usw.) geborgen werden konnten.

Jeder, der mich halbwegs hier beobachtet weiss, dass ich wahrlich kein Russenfeund bin und ich denen auch primär und zuallererst so was zutrauen würde, wenn auch der Sinn nicht wirklich erkennbar ist.

Aber ich sehe durchaus auch andere Nationen, die hier Interessenslagen haben.
Und da gucke ich nicht übern Atlantik.
Polen, Schweden, Finnland, Baltische Staaten könnten alle Motivlagen haben oder als verdeckte Erfüllungsgehilfen operieren.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe durchaus auch andere Nationen, die hier Interessenslagen haben.
> Und da gucke ich nicht übern Atlantik.
> Polen, Schweden, Finnland, Baltische Staaten könnten alle Motivlagen haben oder als verdeckte Erfüllungsgehilfen operieren.


Welche Interessen sollten das denn sein und du musst erst mal die Mittel haben um in 80 Meter tiefe was zu zerstören?


----------



## Optiki (29. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann geh mal nach China...da laifen gefühlt 100% der Chinesen mit mindestens 1 iPhone rum.
> Und soviel günstiger als bei uns waren die auch nicht...


Ich glaube ich wurde da zu sehr auf finanzielle Sicherheit und Sparsamkeit erzogen, ich würde nicht mehrere Monatsgehälter für ein Smartphone ausgeben. 

Wobei ich es bei den Russen, welche die Mobilisierung filme nicht so fragwürdig finde, wie bei einem Propagandist, der jeden Abend, sonst was in seiner Show über den bösen Westen erzählt und dann nur sehr teure westlichen Technik auf dem Tisch hat.


----------



## Eckism (29. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wurde da zu sehr auf finanzielle Sicherheit und Sparsamkeit erzogen, ich würde nicht mehrere Monatsgehälter für ein Smartphone ausgeben.


Ich kauf auch vieles nicht, weil ich vieles unnötig finde...muss aber nicht heißen, das andere es auch nicht kaufen sollen. Interessen sind halt oft unterschiedlich.



Optiki schrieb:


> Wobei ich es bei den Russen, welche die Mobilisierung filme nicht so fragwürdig finde, wie bei einem Propagandist, der jeden Abend, sonst was in seiner Show über den bösen Westen erzählt und dann nur sehr teure westlichen Technik auf dem Tisch hat.


Seien es Reiche, Politiker usw. Auf der ganzen Welt...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen...das haste nunmal überall.


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Interessen sollten das denn sein und du musst erst mal die Mittel haben um in 80 Meter tiefe was zu zerstören?


Och,
Die Baltischen Staaten haben Interesse an mehr Nato-Soldaten auf ihrem Gebiet.
Die Finnen und Schweden wollen so schnell wie möglich in die Nato.
Polen waren die NS schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.
Sperrung Ostsee für russische Schiffe?
Skagerak dichtmachen für die Russen?
Dass Deutschland nicht mehr auf die blöde Idee der Gasabhängigkeit kommt?
Dass auf Grund erhöhter Bedrohungslage noch mehr Waffen in die Ukraine geschickt werden?
Begründung für erhöhte US Truppenpräsenz in der Ostsee bzw. in Europa?
Begründung für die Stationierung taktischer US-Atomwaffen/Raketensysteme in Europa?

Strategisch wäre für die Nato die Abriegelung der Ostsee und Bindung der russischen Marine interessant...

Edit und PS:
Das ist bestimmt nicht negativ gemeint.
Wir befinden uns faktisch in einer Art "Systemkrieg" mit Russland.
Natürlich hat der Westen größtmögliches Interesse daran, Ressourcen, Wirtschaftskraft aber auch Glaubwürdigkeit des Gegners so weit wie möglich zu minimieren.
Mir fallen noch viel mehr "Gemeinheiten" ein, damit Putin zeitnah Klos in der sibirischen Verbannung putzen darf.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2022)

Das ist ja alles weiter hergeholt als das unsichtbare Auto von James Bond.


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles weiter hergeholt als das unsichtbare Auto von James Bond.


Finde ich nicht.

Relativ simple geostrategische Überlegungen, die uns nutzen und dem Gegner schaden.
Als Hardliner in der causa würde ich z. B. als US-Präsi mal einfach ein paar hundert taktische Nuklearraketen nach Europa holen und dem Putin auf Butterbrot schmieren, dass wenn er noch mal droht unsere ohne weitere Vorwarnung einfach losfliegen.

Zum Glück bin ich kein US-Präsi....


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1153 mm ID laut Wikipedia.


Die Wiki-Angabe ist korrekt. 1153 mm Innendurchmesser (mittlerer Außendurchmesser der Röhre projektiert 48 Zoll), Wandstärken zwischen rund 27 und 41 mm je nach Position/Druck, Stahlsorte ist ein für Korrosionsbeständigkeit gegen Sauergas modifizierter SAWL-485 / API-5L-X70M.

Das ist der Hintergrund dafür warum ich einen Unfall/versehentlichen Defekt von Anfang an praktisch ausgeschlossen habe. Das sind einbetonierte Stahlwände von 3-4 cm Dicke aus einem Material, das wesentlich widerstandsfähiger ist als beispielsweise höherwertiger Baustahl (S355JR) - die Nordstream-Röhren haben Streckgrenzen weit jenseits der 500 MPa, Bruchdehnungen in der Gegend von 25-30% und Kerbschlagzähigkeiten von mehreren Hundert Joule. Um sowas unter Wasser kaputtzumachen muss man eigentlich zwingend sprengen und derjenige der das versucht muss sehr genau wissen was er macht (da einfach ein Fass Sprengstoff daneben hochgehen lassen nicht reicht, das müsste schon ne gezielt angebrachte panzerbrechende Hohlladung oder sowas gewesen sein).

Übrigens ums zu erwähnen: Sabotageakte auf Pipelines in aller Welt sind wesentlich "gängiger" als man es vor dieser Aktion so mitbekommt weil das in normalen Zeiten kaum jemand interessiert. Bei Überland-Pipelines wird teilweise mit (der Technik von) Beschuss-/Panzerstahl gearbeitet dass die Dinger nicht davon kaputtgehen, wenn irgendwelche betrunkenen Rednecks im Hinterland mit ihren Jagdgewehren auf ne frei stehende Pipeline schießen. Die aktuelle Situation hier ist dahingehend deswegen so interessant weil das in 100m Wassertiefe bieher prinzipbedingt kein Problem war...


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Als Hardliner in der causa würde ich z. B. als US-Präsi mal einfach ein paar hundert taktische Nuklearraketen nach Europa holen und dem Putin auf Butterbrot schmieren, dass wenn er noch mal droht unsere ohne weitere Vorwarnung einfach losfliegen.


Das geht genauso gut von Nordamerika und diversen U-Booten aus. Dann hätte man in Russland ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, dass der Erstschlag vielleicht doch keine so gute Idee war.

Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, die französischen und britischen MIRVs sind nicht bereits wirksam dort eingeschlagen, wo man solche Überlegungen anstellen könnte.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. September 2022)

moin moin. mittlerweile gibts ein 4. loch.









						Viertes Leck in Nord-Stream-Pipelines entdeckt
					

Schwedens Küstenwache hat nach eigenen Angaben ein viertes Gasleck an den beschädigten Nord-Stream-Pipelines in der Ostsee entdeckt. Anfang der Woche waren in dänischen und schwedischen Gewässern bereits drei Lecks entdeckt worden.




					www.br.de
				




und für die "militärs" hier unter unter uns eine Datenbank (inkl. Karte) mit den russischen Einheiten, die bisher in der Ukraine eingesetzt wurden/werden. Leider nur auf Ukrainisch:






						INFORMNAPALM
					

Interactive database of Russian military units involved in the full-scale invasion of Ukraine in 2022.



					informnapalm.org


----------



## compisucher (29. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das geht genauso gut von Nordamerika und diversen U-Booten aus. Dann hätte man in Russland ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit darüber nachzudenken, dass der Erstschlag vielleicht doch keine so gute Idee war.
> 
> Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, die französischen und britischen MIRVs sind nicht bereits wirksam dort eingeschlagen, wo man solche Überlegungen anstellen könnte.


Klar ist die US Erst- wie Zweitschlagfähigkeit mutmaßlich deutlich effizienter, als alles, was die Russen je von den Startrampen abschießen könnten.
Mir geht es ja nicht darum, den Atomkrieg vom Zaune zu brechen.
Aber das ständige Drohgeschwafel von den Speichelleckern Peskow und Medjedev gehen mir allmählich auf den Keks.
Den zwei Witzfiguren gehört verbal mal so ein vor den Latz geknallt, dass sie sich drei Wochen lang nicht mehr aus der Deckung wagen.


----------



## facehugger (29. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles weiter hergeholt als das unsichtbare Auto von James Bond.


Türlich war's 007. Wer sonst hätte die Eier oder/und das Werkzeug für eine solche "Spezial-Operation". 

Welche diesen Namen auch verdient... 

Gruß


----------



## Optiki (29. September 2022)

Ich glaube morgen soll es Moskau ja auch die große Verkündung der neuen russischen Gebiete geben. Die neuen Leiter sollen wohl auch schon angereist sein.

Edit: RIA Novosti  hat es bestätigt, ich schau mal nach einer deutschen Quelle.. Spiegel

Laut dem Meduza Projekt sind zahlreichen Personen davon russische Staatsbürger und lustigerweise der Spinner der sein Baby rumgeschleudert hat, ist Ukrainer. Laut dem Text hatten 12 von 112 Personen schon mal Probleme mit dem Gesetzt, natürlich als Relativierung es steht nicht beschrieben für was genau. Erinnert ein bisschen an die Anfangszeit, wo die Separatisten Anführer teilweise Waschanlagenmitarbeiter oder Prostituiere waren.









						«Проект» проанализировал, кто управляет самопровозглашенными ДНР и ЛНР и оккупированными территориями Украины 90% чиновников, назначенных в местные правительства, — россияне — Meduza
					

После начала войны в правительства самопровозглашенных ДНР и ЛНР, а также оккупированных Херсонской, Запорожской и Харьковской областей были назначены 36 человек. Из них трое были гражданами Украины, остальные (почти 92%) — россиянами. Об этом пишет издание «Проект», которое проанализировало...




					meduza.io
				






Spoiler: Inhalt automatisch Übersetzt






> Das „Projekt“ analysierte, wer die selbsternannte DVR und LPR und die besetzten Gebiete der Ukraine kontrolliert. 90 % der Beamten, die in lokale Regierungen berufen werden, sind Russen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Nach Kriegsbeginn wurden 36 Personen in die Regierungen der selbsternannten DNR und LNR sowie der besetzten Gebiete Cherson, Zaporozhye und  Charkiw berufen. Davon waren drei Bürger der Ukraine, der Rest (fast 92%) waren Russen. Dies schreibt die Publikation Proekt, die die Biografien von 112 Personen analysierte, die von Russland auf verschiedene Positionen in den von Moskau kontrollierten Regionen der Ukraine berufen wurden.
> 
> 
> Unter den Ministern der LPR machen Russen 20 % (fünf von 24 Personen) aus, in der DVR 40 % (11 von 25 Personen). In der Region Cherson stellen russische Staatsbürger 75 % der nach der Besetzung geschaffenen Regierung (fünf von sieben Ministern), in der Region Saporoschje 100 % (dort wurden nur fünf Minister ernannt, und alle stammen aus Russland). In der Region Charkiw gelang es ihnen, nur den Regierungschef (ebenfalls einen Russen) zu ernennen, bis die Streitkräfte der Ukraine die Region befreiten.
> ...


----------



## Krolgosh (29. September 2022)

Ich hab hier mal kurz durchgewischt.... Bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2022)

Wenn man anfängt, sogar schon die Truppen an den Stellen abzuziehen, wo man direkt an Nato-Staaten grenzt








						Verlegung in die Ukraine: Russland zieht offenbar Truppen von Nato-Grenze ab
					

Um Soldaten und militärisches Gerät in die Ukraine zu verlegen, zieht Russland Einheiten aus der nordisch-baltischen Region ab. Militärexperten beobachten das Geschehen misstrauisch.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Wenn die Russen woanders Truppen abziehen und in die Ukraine schicken, haben sie wohl wirklich Personalmangel.  Und/oder sie wollen schnell mehr Erfolge erzwingen.
Die jetzt annektierten Gebiete sollen übrigens zusammen 15% der Landfläche der Ukraine ausmachen.


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wer sonst hätte die Eier oder/und das Werkzeug für eine solche "Spezial-Operation".



Wer hat ein Motiv?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aber meine Recherche zu dem Schiff beruhte ja auf der Suggestion des Tweets (ohne konkrete Angaben), dass eben jenes Schiff mehr oder weniger zum Explosionszeitpunkt dort vor Ort gewesen wäre - was faktisch einfach falsch ist.



Ah, okay. Sugestierer, die eigentlich plausible Theorien mit Lügen untermauern, die für das funktionieren der Theorie gar nicht nötig wären, sind unterhaltsam  .



> Böse Geister aus dem RT News Umfeld behaupten natürlich mit dieser nicht zu widerlegenden Tatsache, dass es wohl eher die Amis gewesen seien.



Wer sonst hat Hubschrauber, die für Einsätze in -80 m Höhe geeignet sind?



> Unterschlagen wird aber dabei, dass neben dem erwähnten Forschungsschiff und dem US Verband die "Vice Admiral Paromov", ein russischer Flottenversorger geschlagene 3 Tage lang Kreise um Bornholm gezogen hat, obwohl es da nix zu versorgen gab...



Die wäre technisch auf alle Fälle schon mal viel besser geeignet und hat sich auffälliger verhalten. Allerdings ist ja auch nichts neues, das gerade in der Ostsee ständig nicht-Kriegsschiffe sämtlicher Marinen zu Beobachtungs- und Spionagezwecken überall rumkreuzen, sodass das auch ganz andere Anlässe gehabt haben kann. (Vorhersehbare zudem, wenn ein Versorger in eine Gegend ausläuft, in der es gar nichts zu versorgen gibt, was die Nutzung dieses Zeitraums durch Dritte ermöglicht, die gerne eine Schuldzuweisung Richtung Russland wollen 



> Ich schätze, dass man valide Aussagen erst dann treffen kann, wenn die Ursächlichkeit (Unfall/Sabotage) vor Ort ermittelt wurde und evtl. Indizien (Fragmentreste Sprengkörper/Sprengstoffreste usw.) geborgen werden konnten.



Gibt es Standard-Sprengladungen für solche Tiefen und relativ große Wandstärken in den Arsenalen diverser Kampfschwimmer? Normalerweise werden die ja nur gegen Ziele in wenigen Metern Tiefe eingesetzt und das von tiefer tauchenden Minen- und Munitionsräumern genutzte Material wird zu schwach für eine Pipeline sein. Wenn es extra angefertigte Hohlladungen waren, dürfte eine Zuordnung schwer fallen. (Es sei denn, die Quelle war so blöd, wie sich Russland stellenweise anstellt  .)


M.m. nach liefern Motivlage und Reaktionen den besseren Anfangsverdacht und aufklären könn(t)en nur Geheimdienste.



> Aber ich sehe durchaus auch andere Nationen, die hier Interessenslagen haben.
> Und da gucke ich nicht übern Atlantik.
> Polen, Schweden, Finnland, Baltische Staaten könnten alle Motivlagen haben oder als verdeckte Erfüllungsgehilfen operieren.



Polen: Okay, die haben NS schon immer als Konkurrenz zu ihrer Infrastruktur gesehen. Aber die anderen? Mehr NATO-Präsenz im Baltikum wird durch mehr NATO-Präsenzbedarf in der westlichen Ostsee und vor allem vor Norwegen sogar unwahrscheinlicher. Schweden hat jetzt in erster Linie Ärger vor der Haustür, für das kleine und geostrategisch nicht aktive Finnland wäre die Organisation so eines Anschlags überdurchschnittlich schwer gewesen und die vorherherige Aufdeckung hätte in beiden Fällen ein Ende des Beitrittsprozesses bedeutet; der Erfolg hat ihn nicht beschleunigt.

Nachdem Russland auf die Zerstörung russischen Eigentums in NATO-Gewässern nicht mit Zeter-Mordio-Kriegserklärung-nukleare-Verteidigung reagiert hat und anbetracht des Timings bezüglich der Baltic-Pipe-Eröffnung, steht bei jedenfalls jemand anders oben auf der Liste der Verdächtigen. Trotz des vierten Lecks, dass meiner gestrigen Überlegung widerspricht.
"Schöne Pipeline haben sie da. Wäre doch schade, wenn der was passiert. Haben sie eigentlich schon gehört, dass in dieser Gegend manchmal Pipelines explodieren?"




Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man anfängt, sogar schon die Truppen an den Stellen abzuziehen, wo man direkt an Nato-Staaten grenzt



Ui.
Schlechte Nachricht für die Ukraine, dass Putin jetzt hochwertige Reserven ranzieht.
Sehr gute Nachricht für die Welt einschließlich Russland, dass er schon seinen Schutz vor der alles-bedrohende-Russland-jede-Sekunde-erobern-wollenden-jeden-Tag-näher-an-Moskau-vorrückenden-NATO reduzieren muss, um weiterzukämpfen. Das kann sich zwar hinziehen, aber es ist das letzte Aufbäumen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Motiv?



Wer hat noch Quellen für Tatsachenbehauptungen nachzuliefern?


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer hat noch Quellen für Tatsachenbehauptungen nachzuliefern?


Russland wäre dazu zwar in der Lage aber die genannten Motive überzeugen mich auch alle nicht.
Vor allem könnten sie es doch ganz anders machen.
Aber ein psychologisches Motiv klingt für mich einleuchtend: Noch mehr Unsicherheiten und Angst in der EU erzeugen, um sie weiter zu destabilieren und auseinander zu treiben.


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Motiv?


Mal überlegen ... Wer möchte Nord Stream 1 schon seit Wochen und Monaten loswerden, stattdessen lieber über über Nord Stream 2 liefern - aber auch dort eher nach politischr Tagesform als nach Vereinbarung?
Und könnte dieser jemand - Ich nenne bewusst keine Namen! -  ein Interesse daran haben, Nord Stream 1 komplett zu zerstören und bei Nord Stream 2 nur eine von zwei Röhren?
Und wenn durch die entstehende Verunsicherung noch ein höherer Gaspreis herauspringt, wäre das für diesen Jemand auch nicht von Übel - dann lässt man sich die geringeren Liefermengen besser bezahlen.
Ach so, und natürlich ist es für diesen Jemand, der öfter ein ausgeprägtes Imponiergehabe mit Auftragsmorden und so an den Tag legt, auch gar nicht so schlimm, wenn ein paar Leute jetzt so richtig Angst bekämen, welche Infrastruktur es wohl als Nächstes erwischen könnte.

Ach so, ich habe ja versprochen, extra für dich auch mal ganz unvermittelt das Thema zu wechseln. Hast du das schon gelesen?








						Abgehörte Telefonate russischer Truppen in der Ukraine: »Natürlich haben wir sie erschossen«
					

Telefonate russischer Soldaten mit ihren Angehörigen geben Einblick in die Frühphase des Kriegs. Die »New York Times« hat nun Mitschnitte veröffentlicht, die ukrainische Sicherheitsbehörden aufzeichneten.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer hat noch Quellen für Tatsachenbehauptungen nachzuliefern?



Einzige Tatsache ist der völlige Verlust von billigem Erdgas, für sehr lange Zeit, obwohl ich hoffte das es im Januar langsam vorbei ist und eine leichte Annäherung beginnt.


"Polens früherer Verteidigungs- und Außenminister Radosław Tomasz Sikorski macht die USA für die Gas-Lecks von Nord Stream 1 und Nord Stream 2 verantwortlich. Auf Twitter schrieb der polnische Politiker unter ein Foto von einem der drei Gaslecks: „Thank you, USA“ (Danke, USA)."









						Gaspipeline-Lecks: Polens Ex-Verteidigungsminister macht USA verantwortlich
					

Ein polnischer Politiker bedankt sich offenbar bei den Vereinigten Staaten für die Schäden an Nord Stream 1 und 2. Hat er geheime Informationen?




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach so, ich habe ja versprochen, extra für dich auch mal ganz unvermittelt das Thema zu wechseln. Hast du das schon gelesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das bestätigt einmal mehr wie planlos die Soldaten verheizt wurden.

Putin sind solche Opfer scheinbar egal um seine Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hast du das schon gelesen?



Kann jeder fabrizieren.
Gibt es auf russischer Seite auch solche Berichte, aber scheinbar haben sie auf beiden Seiten keine Bedeutung.


----------



## Eckism (29. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Einzige Tatsache ist der völlige Verlust von billigem Erdgas, für sehr lange Zeit, obwohl ich hoffte das es im Januar langsam vorbei ist und eine leichte Annäherung beginnt.


Nordstream hat sich schon seit dem 24. Februar erledigt...da warst du so ziemlich der Einzige, der sich da was erhofft hat.
Zudem kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen, das die nächsten 2-4 Jahre wirtschaftlich/finanziell/sozialtechnisch (sehr) ungemütlich werden.

Du kannat so langsam das Malbuch und die Buntstifte weglegen und in die Realität kommen.


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> das die nächsten 2-4 Jahre wirtschaftlich/finanziell/sozialtechnisch (sehr) ungemütlich werden.
> 
> Du kannat so langsam das Malbuch und die Buntstifte weglegen und in die Realität kommen.



Ähm, das erzähle ich doch schon seit letztem Jahr...


----------



## behemoth85 (29. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Einzige Tatsache ist der völlige Verlust von billigem Erdgas, für sehr lange Zeit, obwohl ich hoffte das es im Januar langsam vorbei ist und eine leichte Annäherung beginnt.


Der Zug dürfte nach Bidens Machtwort im Februar bezüglich Nordstream 2 bereits abgefahren sein. Es scheint so als ob Deutschland keine Rohre nach Osten mehr benötigt, dafür Flüssiggasterminals, Häfen und mehr Schiffe.


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ähm, das erzähle ich doch schon seit letztem Jahr...


Nur, dass du das immer so darstellst, als wenn das so schlimm sei, und man sich ja einfach nur Russland wieder anbiedern müsste, um diesem ach so schlimmen Zustand zu entgehen. 

Alle anderen - inkl. mir - sagen dir daraufhin, dass es ihnen bewusst sei, aber ein Nachgeben dem Drang zum nächstem billigen Schuss russischen Gases auf Kosten der Freiheit von Millionen von Menschen in anderen, nahen  Teilen der Welt schlicht nicht in Frage kommt.

Der Punkt ist einfach der, dass du auf der Seite der Kremlnazis stehst und immer so tust, als wenn du all den Weltschmerz der armen Menschen spürst, ihnen Frieden und Wohlstand ja so gönnst aber im Grunde nur so tust, weil du eigentlich willst, dass man den Kremlnazis und dir als deren 5. Kolonne gibt, wonach verlangt wird. Dabei sind dir die Leute, die für euren Wahnsinn verheizt werden, aber mal so was von egal!


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dabei sind dir die Leute, die für euren Wahnsinn verheizt werden, aber mal so was von egal!



Nö, weshalb ich ja vor Beginn der Kampfhandlungen Verhandlungen gewünscht habe, während ihr das rundweg abgelehnt habt.

Jetzt wird morgen vielleicht die Aufnahme von 4 Regionen der Ukraine in die Russische Föderation verkündet,       der Krieg verschärft werden und weitere massenhafte Verluste an Leben, gerade auf ukrainischer Seite fordern.

Ich versichere dir, das diese Zahlen bei weitem das übersteigen, was ihr für möglich haltet und das wird tektonische Auswirkunge  in der politischen Landschaft der Ukraine verursachen.
Kommen keine Verhandlungen, werden weitere Gebiete verloren gehen.

Ist es das " Wert"?

Unterlasse endlich diese Unterstellungen von 5.Kolone und ähnlichem.

Ich bin nur nicht so naiv anzunehmen, das wir politisch auf dem richtigen Weg sind und sage das auch, wie es normal sein sollte.
Als Ossi, weiß ich es nämlich zu schätzen meine Meinung, vorausgesetzt man hat eine, zu vertreten.
Übrigens reden sie auch in Russland von der 5. Kolone.
Was soll ich bei solchen Sprüchen denken?
Lass es bitte.


----------



## chill_eule (29. September 2022)

Kannst du bitte mal eine neue Platte auflegen @Tschetan?

Die immer gleichen Aussagen haben wir nun schon mindestens ein dutzend Mal von dir gelesen.

Das bringt diese Diskussion hier aber nicht voran, im Gegenteil: Es wird sich immer wieder im Kreis gedreht...


----------



## Tschetan (29. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal eine neue Platte auflegen @Tschetan?
> 
> Die immer gleichen Aussagen haben wir nun schon mindestens ein dutzend Mal von dir gelesen.
> 
> Das bringt diese Diskussion hier aber nicht voran, im Gegenteil: Es wird sich immer wieder im Kreis gedreht...



Was soll ich den auf die 5. Kolone antworten? Ist das Ok?

Cherson und Saporischia vor kurzem als eigene Republiken anerkannt und morgen 15 Uhr wird die Aufnahme verkündet. 








						Putin will Annexion ukrainischer Gebiete am Freitag verkünden
					

Russlands Präsident Putin will die Annexion von vier ukrainischen Gebieten bereits morgen offiziell machen. Bei einer Zeremonie im Kreml sollen die Abkommen unterzeichnet werden. Im Anschluss hält Putin eine Rede.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## behemoth85 (29. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> der Krieg verschärft werden und weitere massenhafte Verluste an Leben, gerade auf ukrainischer Seite fordern.


Wieso sollten gerade jetzt mehr Ukrainer sterben ? Laut Experten erwartet man künftig auf russischer Seite noch größere Verluste als bisher.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Als Ossi, weiß ich es nämlich zu schätzen meine Meinung, vorausgesetzt man hat eine, zu vertreten.


Dann solltest Du umso mehr verstehen was es bedeutet, diese Freiheit genießen zu können.

Mit erschließt sich diese Logik nicht, dass gerade die Menschen im Osten Deutschlands eine Meinung vertreten, welche aufgrund der eigenen Geschichte völlig absurd ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, weshalb ich ja vor Beginn der Kampfhandlungen Verhandlungen gewünscht habe, während ihr das rundweg abgelehnt habt.


Achja, hat ja niemand versucht. Jetzt sind wir allerdings wieder am Anfang des Threads. Es gab diese Verhandlungen, es gab diese Gespräche.


----------



## Tschetan (30. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten gerade jetzt mehr Ukrainer sterben ? Laut Experten erwartet man künftig auf russischer Seite noch größere Verluste als bisher.



Kannst du mal solch einen Experten verlinken?


----------



## Kassalowski (30. September 2022)

wollten wir nicht eigentlich über ihn, statt mit ihm "reden"? "der" ist auf den ersten blick zwar recht gut programmiert, aber schon auf den zweiten haperts dann an allem. ein "erzählstrang" ist halt einfach lame, so auf dauer...



RyzA schrieb:


> Das bestätigt einmal mehr wie planlos die Soldaten verheizt wurden.


... scheint aber nach wie vor nicht angekommen zu sein. ich denke, es brauch mehr inländische quellen - und die werden sie ja zwangsweise in den nächsten wochen bekommen, ging ja auch schon los...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YarNZ5YKNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kannst du mal solch einen Experten verlinken?


Logo:









						Ukraine-Krieg: Militärexperte Mick Ryan nennt 5 Punkte, an denen Putins Teilmobilmachung scheitern wird
					

Die von Putin angekündigte Teilmobilmachung schien im Ukraine-Krieg zunächst eine neue Wende zu bringen. Doch wie effektiv wird die Strategie des Kreml tatsächlich ausfallen? Der australische Ex-General Mick Ryan zeichnet ein mögliches Szenario.




					www.infranken.de
				












						Stoltenberg: "Teilmobilmachung bedeute mehr Tote, mehr Leid"
					

NATO-Generalsekretär Stoltenberg hat im ARD-Interview die Ankündigung des russischen Präsidenten einer Teilmobilmachung scharf kritisiert. Gleichzeitig machte er erneut deutlich, dass er mit einem längeren Konflikt rechne.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						„Militärisch ein Desaster für Russland“: Experte rechnet mit Putins Teilmobilmachung ab
					

Putin ordnete eine Teilmobilmachung an, die Reaktionen fallen negativ aus. Von einem „Desaster“ ist die Rede. Der News-Ticker zur militärischen Lage im Ukraine-Krieg.




					www.merkur.de
				




Ich glaube derzeit gibt es keinen Menschen auf der Welt welcher dieser Teilmobilisierung eine positive Expertise abgeben würde.


----------



## Tschetan (30. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sehen ich das meiste aus Unsinn an?

1. Die Einberufenen sind erfahrene Soldaten, die ihre Dienstzeit noch nicht lange hinter sich haben, als 
     Vertragssoldaten dienten und zum Teil Erfahrungen in Einsätzen erwerben konnten.

2. Sie werden zum überwiegenden Teil Aufgaben im hinteren Bereich übernehmen und dadurch Truppen der ersten 
     Staffel entlasten.

3. Werden  Sie eher zum auffüllen  von Einheiten genutzt, die schon erfahren  sind und neue Soldaten in ihren 
    Ruhezeiten erhalten und einführen.

4.  Haben die Ukrainer scheinbar ihre Reserven erschöpft und kämpfen mit sehr vielen kurz ausgebildeten Truppen,
     Womit sehr wahrscheinlich erfahrene Reservisten der Russen einen Vorteil bieten.

5.  Weiter kommt die bessere und zahlreichere Ausrüstung, bei Arti, Panzern, Luftwaffe, Drohnen als weiterer Faktor 
     dazu.

6.  Vermutlich haben sich die ukrainischen Kräfte erschöpft, nach ihren Offensivversuchen.
     Cherson ist gescheitert, unter riesigen Verlusten. Ständiges anrennen, gegen einen eingegrabenen Feind,  mit 
     massenhaft Arti und Luftwaffe, auf freiem Feld, sollte klarerweise zu hohen Verlusten führen.
     Liman das gleiche, wie auch am Oskol.
     Einiges sieht aus wie Moskau 1941,  bis die sibirischen Einheiten kamen. 
     Auch denke ich das die Offensiven erst nach dem Beitritt und einem Ultimatum starten werden.

     Ich glaube es wird fürchterlich für die Ukrainer.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sehen ich das meiste aus Unsinn an?
> 
> 1. Die Einberufenen sind erfahrene Soldaten, die ihre Dienstzeit noch nicht lange hinter sich haben, als
> Vertragssoldaten dienten und zum Teil Erfahrungen in Einsätzen erworben haben.
> ...


Mir ist völig klar wie Medien funtzten und dass es überwiegend um die Darstellung einer Meinung geht, auch bei der Teilmobilisierung wird die Kritikkeule geschwungen und verfälscht etwas das Realbild. Aber, wie erwähnt sind sich hier sämtliche unabhängige Experten auch sicher darüber dass das was die Russen da zusammentrommeln, in keinster Weise hoffnugserweckend ist. Schau dir doch allein die bisherigen Verluste auf russ Seite an und generell die Unterlegenheit der russischen Armee, erzähl mir doch nicht dass du wirklich glaubst Frischlinge würden jetzt die Wende bringen. 

Ihr Ziel wird sein den Krieg zu verlängern, um die westliche Wirtschaft noch stärker zu belasten mit noch höheren Preisen etc. Das ist eine Handlung aus purer Unterlegenheit heraus, und das werden sie auch im Feld verkörpern. Dir ist doch klar dass die Reaktion des Westens noch mehr Waffen sein werden ? Die Unterstützung der Ukraine wird nicht mehr stoppen bis Russland verliert. Deine ppro-russischen Prognosen sind nur reines Wunschdenken, die realen Aussichten sind einfach schlecht.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. September 2022)

na, wo Du es gerade erwähnst...

_"Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass mehrere russische Telegrammkanäle davor warnen, dass sich die Schlacht in Lyman an einem kritischen Punkt befindet und dass die Ukraine von Norden und Südosten her vorrückt. Möglicherweise bricht die Tasche heute Abend oder morgen zusammen, was die Ankündigung der Annexion überschatten würde.
Es klingt auch unwahrscheinlich, dass Russland einen Abzug ohne hohe Verluste durchführen kann.
Natürlich hat Russland bereits jetzt ein Personalproblem und einen Mangel an Reserven im Donbas. Wenn es die Kräfte in der Lyman-Tasche verliert, könnte dies zu einem weiteren Vorstoß der Ukraine in den Donbass führen."_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zum Tweet - die Antworten sind auch recht interessant.
Drücken wir ihnen die Daumen!

karte:








						Russo-Ukrainian War – Google My Maps
					

For more information see The Battle of Ukraine special issues at: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/military-digest  See update as of the afternoon of 28 September: https://gfsis.org.ge/russian-monitor/view/3338  See changes in the Russian military structure that occurred between December...




					www.google.com


----------



## facehugger (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird fürchterlich für die Ukrainer.


Ja sicher wird es das. Krieg ist immer furchtbar, für alle Beteiligten.

Was du hier jedoch regelmäßig von dir gibst: ich nenn es mal vorsichtig Realitätsverweigerung!

Wenn die russische Armee samt ihrer Führung "ach so toll" ist, warum haben sie Kiew/die ganze Ukraine nicht schon längst unter ihrer Kontrolle? Ich glaube nicht, daß die Ukraine wegen zusätzlichen (offiziell) 300000 Mann auf einmal klein bei gibt, zumal es sich bei denen oft um Jüngelchen mit keinerlei Kampferfahrung handelt. 

Der Begriff "Kanonenfutter" wird nicht umsonst von führenden Militär-Experten verwendet und in Sachen Ausrüstung/Versorgung und vor allem MORAL der Truppe, stehen die Russen gegenüber den ukrainischen Kräften seit längerem eher schlecht wie recht da.

Ergo, wenn man dich und deine Aussagen rational betrachtet, bekommst du entweder vom Big Boss im Kreml monatlich nen dicken Umschlag, scheinst zudem völlig weltfremd zu sein oder... du bist der erste Propaganda-Android der Russen. Programmiert darauf in gewissen Online-Foren Unfug zu verbreiten.

 Such dir was aus...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird fürchterlich für die Ukrainer.


Das glaubst du schon von Anfang an. Und hast militärische Erfolge für sie für unmöglich gehalten.
Am liebsten hättest du gehabt, sie hätten sich von Anfang an bedingungslos ergeben und ihr Land einfach Russland überlassen.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Sugestierer, die eigentlich plausible Theorien mit Lügen untermauern, die für das funktionieren der Theorie gar nicht nötig wären, sind unterhaltsam  .


Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Natürlich mutmaße auch  ich primär Russland als Verursacher.
(Absichtlich) falsche Indizien für einen begründeten Verdacht sind aber kontraproduktiv.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer sonst hat Hubschrauber, die für Einsätze in -80 m Höhe geeignet sind?


Russland? (Testweise)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein "Memebild" und hat nichts mit dem aktuellen Krieg zu tun...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die wäre technisch auf alle Fälle schon mal viel besser geeignet und hat sich auffälliger verhalten.


Genau.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es Standard-Sprengladungen für solche Tiefen und relativ große Wandstärken in den Arsenalen diverser Kampfschwimmer?


Die Kampfschwimmerei ist nicht mein Wissensschwerpunkt.
"Damals" habe ich im Rahmen eines Besuchs bei der Marine auch einen Unterwassersprengkörper gesehen, der mit Kampfschwimmern an Schiffen angebracht werden kann.
War erstaunlich übersichtlich groß, kann mich aber nicht mher an Details erinnern.
Meanwhile:








						Eine Drohne, die fliegen, schwimmen und tauchen kann - ingenieur.de
					

Das Ding ist ein Alleskönner – und sehr gefährlich. Eine neuartige Drohne, die nicht nur fliegen kann, sondern auch im Wasser schwimmt und taucht, hat die amerikanische Rutgers Universität entwickelt. Die Drohne kann sogar Bomben unter Wasser an den Rümpfen feindlicher Schiffe befestigen.



					www.ingenieur.de
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden die ja nur gegen Ziele in wenigen Metern Tiefe eingesetzt und das von tiefer tauchenden Minen- und Munitionsräumern genutzte Material wird zu schwach für eine Pipeline sein. Wenn es extra angefertigte Hohlladungen waren, dürfte eine Zuordnung schwer fallen. (Es sei denn, die Quelle war so blöd, wie sich Russland stellenweise anstellt  .)


So weit ich da mal was gelesen habe, kann man Sprengstoffreste recht zuverlässig an Hand von Isotopen dem ungefähren geografischen Herstellungsraum zuordnen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Polen: Okay, die haben NS schon immer als Konkurrenz zu ihrer Infrastruktur gesehen. Aber die anderen? Mehr NATO-Präsenz im Baltikum wird durch mehr NATO-Präsenzbedarf in der westlichen Ostsee und vor allem vor Norwegen sogar unwahrscheinlicher. Schweden hat jetzt in erster Linie Ärger vor der Haustür, für das kleine und geostrategisch nicht aktive Finnland wäre die Organisation so eines Anschlags überdurchschnittlich schwer gewesen und die vorherherige Aufdeckung hätte in beiden Fällen ein Ende des Beitrittsprozesses bedeutet; der Erfolg hat ihn nicht beschleunigt.


War nur der Ansatz, mal um die Ecke denken.
Logistisch + technisch sehe ich unter den Anrainerstaaten tatsächlich nur Schweden oder Polen theoretisch dazu in der Lage. Von der Motivation von denen zwei lediglich Polen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nachdem Russland auf die Zerstörung russischen Eigentums in NATO-Gewässern nicht mit Zeter-Mordio-Kriegserklärung-nukleare-Verteidigung reagiert hat und anbetracht des Timings bezüglich der Baltic-Pipe-Eröffnung, steht bei jedenfalls jemand anders oben auf der Liste der Verdächtigen.


DAS ist ein gutes Argument.  


EDIT:
Die bislang an der baltischen Grenzen stationierten russischen Truppen werden Teils drastisch reduziert und nicht mehr ersetzt. Erneut die Frage, wo denn nun genau das russische stehende Heer mit > 1 Mio. Mann ist?








						Bericht: Russland reduziert Truppen an NATO-Grenzen dramatisch
					

Die einst bedeutende russische Streitmacht an den Grenzen zum Baltikum und Finnland soll laut einem Medienbericht erheblich zusammengeschrumpft sein. Von 30.000 Soldaten seien nur noch 6000 dort stationiert. Grund sei der sich hinziehende Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

@ Estilofatuo
Die Wahrheit/Realität ist ein mächtiges Werkzeug und sie tut mächtig weh, für die Putler Gläubigen, das unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich stark von den Hitler Gläubigen!


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Das sieht bei Lyman echt nicht gut aus für die Russen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575571339993583616

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Weiss jemand, wie viele da evtl. eingekesselt werden?


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das sieht bei Lyman echt nicht gut aus für die Russen:


Iwo, wo denkst du hin, alles pure Propaganda, die Ukrainer kriegen ständig in die Fresse, hast du Tschetan nicht gelesen , du Ignorant?



compisucher schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie viele da evtl. eingekesselt werden?


Trennuzng: Ernsthaft
Ich schätze zwischen 5000-10000 Russische Soldaten.
Kann ich aber auch daneben liegen, aber nach allem was da die letzten Tage hingekarrt wurde von Russischer Seite, halte ich das für realistisch.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ..., hast du Tschetan nicht gelesen , du Ignorant?


Genau...ignorant ich sein...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schätze zwischen 5000-10000 Russische Soldaten.


Klingt nicht unrealistisch.
Gut, man hätte dann mehr als ausreichend "Austauschmaterial" um die Helden von Mariupol auszulösen, sofern die in der Gefangenschaft noch nicht zu Tode gequält wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

compisucher hast das noch nicht mitbekommen, die Russische Armee steht vor Odessa und wird die Stadt zeitnah einnehmen, du hast irgendwie nicht die richtige Schnittstelle zu Tschetan, dessen Expertise für diesen Krieg unumgänglich ist!
Hast du das vergessen, wie kannst du nur?


----------



## Kassalowski (30. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> und in Sachen Ausrüstung/Versorgung und vor allem MORAL der Truppe, stehen die Russen gegenüber den ukrainischen Kräften seit längerem eher schlecht wie recht da.


welche ausrüstung?
hier nochmal das video von neulich, es springt zur diesbezüglich passenden stelle. 1500$ darf man selbst für ausrüstung ausgeben, dass man einen platz auf der schlachtbank besetzen darf.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YarNZ5YKNU:335

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schätze zwischen 5000-10000 Russische Soldaten.
> Kann ich aber auch daneben liegen, aber nach allem was da die letzten Tage hingekarrt wurde von Russischer Seite, halte ich das für realistisch.


Die Frage ist, welche Qualität von Soldaten noch dort ist, laut russischen Bloggern, hauptsächlich BARS, LPR und ein paar russische Soldaten. Quelle

Also wahrscheinlich wieder ordentlich Material für die Ukrainer, aber kaum nennenswerte Verluste von guten russischen Soldaten oder wertvolle Gefangene für den Tauschpool. Die guten und schlauen Soldaten, werden sich schon vor paar Tagen vom Acker gemacht haben, ähnlich wie um Irzium.

Ich hatte auch das Gerücht gelesen, das die Russen wohl nicht mal die Ex Häftlinge zurücknehmen wollen, die Wagner rekrutiert hat.

Rybar ist übrigens eine eher pro russische Quelle, die Ukrainer könnten auch schon ein Ecke weiter sein.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> compisucher hast das noch nicht mitbekommen, die Russische Armee steht vor Odessa und wird die Stadt zeitnah einnehmen, du hast irgendwie nicht die richtige Schnittstelle zu Tschetan, dessen Expertise für diesen Krieg unumgänglich ist!
> Hast du das vergessen, wie kannst du nur?


Jaaa, ich werde alt und sollte mich nicht so sehr auf die propagandistischen Livebilder der ukrainischen Armee verlassen.
Man sollte viel mehr auf die Aussagen von Schoigu und seines kongenialen Militärberaters aus diesem Forum vertrauen.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 4. Er hält russische Technologie im Vergleich zur Technologie des "Westens", für überlegen.


Immerhin hat schon der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll gesagt, dass Russland einen Wunderpanzer mit einer Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 300km/h hat. Muss man wissen!


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Immerhin hat schon der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll gesagt, dass Russland einen Wunderpanzer mit einer Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 300km/h hat. Muss man wissen!


Echt jetzt?
300 km/h?

Im relativen Vergleich zu einem Formel 1 Rennwagen und auf das übliche Kampfgewicht von 60 to hochgerechnet, müsste der Motor ja dann grob 78.500 KW haben.

Klingt realistisch...


EDIT:
Meanwhile in Russland.
aus nTV:

*+++ 10:19 Reservisten sollen eigenen Verbandskasten mitbringen +++*
Den russischen Invasionstruppen in der Ukraine fehlt es nach Einschätzung britischer Militärexperten an Verbandsmaterial und anderen medizinischen Produkten auf dem Schlachtfeld. Das geht aus dem täglichen Geheimdienst-Update des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums. Demnach werden neu mobilisierte Reservisten angewiesen, ihren eigenen Verbandkasten mitzubringen mit dem Hinweis, dass Menstruationsartikel eine kostengünstige Lösung seien. "Der Mangel an Vertrauen auf eine ausreichende medizinische Versorgung bei den russischen Truppen trägt beinahe mit Sicherheit zu einer sinkenden Moral und an einem fehlenden Willen bei, an offensiven Einsätzen teilzunehmen", heißt es.

Kommentar compi:
So ne Binde hilft ungemein bei einem Bauchdurchschuss.


----------



## facehugger (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> compisucher hast das noch nicht mitbekommen, die Russische Armee steht vor Odessa und wird die Stadt zeitnah einnehmen, du hast irgendwie nicht die richtige Schnittstelle zu Tschetan, dessen Expertise für diesen Krieg unumgänglich ist!
> Hast du das vergessen, wie kannst du nur?


Nur Odessa, ja. Ich dacht unser Tschetan wär grad als Putin's enger Vertrauter/Vermittler vor den Toren Kiew's um Selensky's (natürlich knieende) Kapitulation entgegenzunehmen.

Kein Wunder, hat er doch hypermodern ausgerüstete, waffenstarrende 300000 Argumente hinter sich stehen

Gruß


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> *+++ 10:19 Reservisten sollen eigenen Verbandskasten mitbringen +++*
> Den russischen Invasionstruppen in der Ukraine fehlt es nach Einschätzung britischer Militärexperten an Verbandsmaterial und anderen medizinischen Produkten auf dem Schlachtfeld. Das geht aus dem täglichen Geheimdienst-Update des britischen Verteidigungsministeriums. Demnach werden neu mobilisierte Reservisten angewiesen, ihren eigenen Verbandkasten mitzubringen mit dem Hinweis, dass Menstruationsartikel eine kostengünstige Lösung seien. "Der Mangel an Vertrauen auf eine ausreichende medizinische Versorgung bei den russischen Truppen trägt beinahe mit Sicherheit zu einer sinkenden Moral und an einem fehlenden Willen bei, an offensiven Einsätzen teilzunehmen", heißt es.


hier hast duzu auch ein Video, es ist wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so, wie ich es gesagt habe, sie bekommen eine Uniform und halt eine AK und den Rest müssen sie sich aus dem Hut zaubern. Die armen Schweine die am verbluten sind und dann versuchen mit Tampon das zu stillen, wird wohl nicht lange dauern, bis dir Ukrainer die ersten Leichen so finden, bis jetzt waren es immer die mit den zerrissenen roten  Gummibändern.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574483334679478284

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich mir gerade mal erlaube so ein Video zu teilen, hier mal noch eins, wo angeblich ein ebenfalls mobilisierter Kommandeur sein erste Rede an seine Soldaten hält.



Spoiler: Videos







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1574896930471256073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Meanwhile in Russland.
> aus nTV:
> 
> *+++ 10:19 Reservisten sollen eigenen Verbandskasten mitbringen +++*
> Demnach werden neu mobilisierte Reservisten angewiesen, ihren eigenen Verbandkasten mitzubringen mit dem Hinweis, dass Menstruationsartikel eine kostengünstige Lösung seien.





Optiki schrieb:


> hier hast duzu auch ein Video, es ist wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so, wie ich es gesagt habe, sie bekommen eine Uniform und halt eine AK und den Rest müssen sie sich aus dem Hut zaubern.



Wie gehabt - sie sollen sich mittlerweile selbst Uniform und Helme selbst mitbringen!


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

@Optiki :
das ist ja völliger Irrsinn.
Was genau sollen diese Reservisten, nur mit einer AK gegen die Ukrainer denn genau machen?
Die haben im Schützengraben genau "0"% Überlebenschance.
Da war ja jeder Badelatschen-IS-Fanatiker besser ausgerüstet.


----------



## facehugger (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Optiki :
> das ist ja völliger Irrsinn.
> Was genau sollen diese Reservisten, nur mit einer AK gegen die Ukrainer denn genau machen?
> Die haben im Schützengraben genau "0"% Überlebenschance.
> Da war ja jeder Badelatschen-IS-Fanatiker besser ausgerüstet.


Was, von russischer Ideologie allein fallen die Ukrainer nicht um? Muss man den Soldaten etwa auch noch Waffen in die Hand geben? Aus dem Munde eines anonymen russischen Oberstleutnants...

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @Optiki :
> das ist ja völliger Irrsinn.
> Was genau sollen diese Reservisten, nur mit einer AK gegen die Ukrainer denn genau machen?
> Die haben im Schützengraben genau "0"% Überlebenschance.
> Da war ja jeder Badelatschen-IS-Fanatiker besser ausgerüstet.


Ist zwar jetzt blöd für die russischen Soldaten, aber...um so mehr dort um so schneller aufgeben/sterben o.ä., um so schneller ist dieser Russenspuk endlich vorbei.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Wie befürchtet:
aus nTV:
+++ 11:49 Kreml: Angriffe auf annektierte Gebiete werden wie Angriffe auf Russland behandelt +++​Der Kreml warnt vor ukrainischen Angriffen auf von Russland annektierte Gebiete. Das würde wie Angriffe auf Russland betrachtet, sagt Präsidialamtssprecher Dmitri Peskow. Mit der Annexion der vier ukrainischen Regionen Donezk, Luhansk, Cherson und Saporischschja würden auch die Teile "de jure" eingegliedert, die nicht von russischen Streitkräften kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> das ist ja völliger Irrsinn.
> Was genau sollen diese Reservisten, nur mit einer AK gegen die Ukrainer denn genau machen?
> Die haben im Schützengraben genau "0"% Überlebenschance.
> Da war ja jeder Badelatschen-IS-Fanatiker besser ausgerüstet.


Viel mehr hatten die Ukrainer auch nicht, welche Irzium im Juni gehalten haben, also hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen, wenn sie es so nicht wollen, sollen sie sich zusammenschließen und ihre Kommandeure gefangen nehmen oder in der Gruppe sich den Ukrainer ergeben.

Fahrzeuge und Geschütze werden sie schon teilweise bekommen, aber die Berichte reichen von innerhalb von 2 Tagen an die Front, bis hin zu einem Monat Training, bestimmt ausreichend, wenn man mehrere Jahre aus dem Grunddienst raus ist.

Angeblich wird den Leuten auch geraten nur ein Tastentelefon mitzunehmen, anscheinend hat noch keiner den Russen gesagt, wie viel Technik da auch mittlerweile drin steckt.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da war ja jeder Badelatschen-IS-Fanatiker besser ausgerüstet.


Zwar vom Mai diesen Jahres:








						Fassbomben auf Ukraine: Russland rekrutiert offenbar Spezialisten aus Syrien
					

Am Krieg gegen die Ukraine könnten auch syrische Sprengstoffspezialisten beteiligt sein. Medienberichten zufolge sollen mehr als 50 syrische Fassbombenexperten mit Beamten in Russland zusammenarbeiten. Ein Einsatz der Bomben wie in Syrien ist jedoch weniger wahrscheinlich – denn wehrlos ist die...




					www.rnd.de
				



Aber echt Hightech was man sich in der Hinterhand behält. Fehlt nur noch der Einsatz von Giftgas.


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wie befürchtet:
> aus nTV:
> +++ 11:49 Kreml: Angriffe auf annektierte Gebiete werden wie Angriffe auf Russland behandelt +++​Der Kreml warnt vor ukrainischen Angriffen auf von Russland annektierte Gebiete. Das würde wie Angriffe auf Russland betrachtet, sagt Präsidialamtssprecher Dmitri Peskow. Mit der Annexion der vier ukrainischen Regionen Donezk, Luhansk, Cherson und Saporischschja würden auch die Teile "de jure" eingegliedert, die nicht von russischen Streitkräften kontrolliert werden.


Man sollte die Ukrainer ne Atombombe "finden lassen" und sie nach Russland schicken. Damit dieser ganze Bullshit endlich zu ende ist...

Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen, das Russland droht obwohl sie selbst nen ganzen Land angegriffen haben. Wer will die Russen die nächsten 100 Jahre noch ernst nehmen, wenn sie einen auf Pipi Langstrumpf machen und sich die Welt so machen, wie sie ihnen gefällt!?


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte die Ukrainer ne Atombombe "finden lassen" und sie nach Russland schicken. Damit dieser ganze Bullshit endlich zu ende ist...


Na ja, ein Nuklearsprengkopf ist halt so ne Sache.
Am Besten bleibt er im Arsenal, weil, egal wo du so was zündest, wird zumindest der Fallout erheblichen Einfluss auf viele km² und Menschen haben.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen, das Russland droht obwohl sie selbst nen ganzen Land angegriffen haben. Wer will die Russen die nächsten 100 Jahre noch ernst nehmen, wenn sie einen auf Pipi Langstrumpf machen und sich die Welt so machen, wie sie ihnen gefällt!?


Es ist halt so, dass absehbar ist, dass selbst die Teilmobilisierung  kaum irgend einen Beitrag zum Erfolg der russischen Streitkräfte beitragen wird. Im Prinzip bleiben nur noch ABC-Waffen, um eine Wende herbeizuführen.
Man kann kaum abschätzen, ob es dem Putler das Wert ist.

Eskaliert er nicht, verliert er den Krieg und/oder seinen Kopf.
Eskaliert er (nuklear), steht er  (evtl. mit Ausnahme NKs) völlig alleine in der Welt herum.

Die Kernfrage ist, wie wird der Westen auf einen Atombombeneinsatz reagieren?
Lässt man ihn das durchgehen, wird es früher oder später zu einer noch größeren Katastrophe kommen.
Wird z. B. gespiegelt geantwortet, steht die Menschheit am atomaren Abgrund.

M. M. hilft nur die massive Gegendrohung, damit er es bleiben lässt.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. September 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zwar vom Mai diesen Jahres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke dass wir den Einsatz solcher Waffen in der Ukraine noch sehen könnten.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass wir den Einsatz solcher Waffen in der Ukraine noch sehen könnten.


Ah... glaube ich nicht.
Das syrische Regime hat die Fassbomben entweder aus sehr großer Höhe, außerhalb der Reichweite von AKs u.ä., oder Nachts abgeworfen.
So ein (Transport-) Hubschrauber ist ein sehr dankbares Ziel für alle Hand-Held-SAMs oder leichte Flak.
Im Prinzip reicht eine 20 mm BK von einem Schützenpanzer.
Die syrischen "Spezialisten" dürften da den zweiten Sieger machen...


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Nuklearsprengkopf ist halt so ne Sache.
> Am Besten bleibt er im Arsenal, weil, egal wo du so was zündest, wird zumindest der Fallout erheblichen Einfluss auf viele km² und Menschen haben.
> 
> Es ist halt so, dass absehbar ist, dass selbst die Teilmobilisierung  kaum irgend einen Beitrag zum Erfolg der russischen Streitkräfte beitragen wird. Im Prinzip bleiben nur noch ABC-Waffen, um eine Wende herbeizuführen.
> ...


Das Atomwaffen shice sind, keine frage...ich hab noch nie verstanden, warum die Amis solange mit dem Dreck rumgetestet und optimiert haben, bis die Russen und der Rest der Welt davon mitbekommen haben...bzw. sie nicht von Anfang an international verboten wurden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage ist, wie wird der Westen auf einen Atombombeneinsatz reagieren?
> Lässt man ihn das durchgehen, wird es früher oder später zu einer noch größeren Katastrophe kommen.
> Wird z. B. gespiegelt geantwortet, steht die Menschheit am atomaren Abgrund.
> 
> M. M. hilft nur die massive Gegendrohung, damit er es bleiben lässt.


Ich halte bei Putin mittlerweile alles für möglich...der ist Geistig vollkommen im Arsch.
Das sich die Russen den aber auch nicht irgendwie entledigen verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...die bekommen doch gerade mit, das die ganze Aktion kompletter Schwachsinn und Wahnsinn ist.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das Atomwaffen shice sind, keine frage...ich hab noch nie verstanden, warum die Amis solange mit dem Dreck rumgetestet und optimiert haben, bis die Russen und der Rest der Welt davon mitbekommen haben...bzw. sie nicht von Anfang an international verboten wurden.


Na ja, waren andere Zeiten.
Die Gerüchteküche der Aufklärung sagte den USA, dass Hitler an der Bombe arbeiten ließe.
Also wurde Manhatten ins Leben gerufen.
Und dann stand man vor der Entscheidung, entweder die japanischen Hauptinseln konventionell anzugreifen und evtl. hunderttausende GIs zu verlieren, oder zu zeigen, dass man die ultimative Waffe hat.
Zweiteres wurde entscheiden und WK II war zu Ende.
Gerade mit den Uranressourcen Russlands war es nicht wirklich schwer, dann relativ bald auch Atomwaffen zu bauen.
Die Amis hatten gerade mal ein halbes dutzend Tests und die zwei Abwürfe über Japan, da hatten die Russen auch schon welche.
Es war also mitnichten so, dass es zu der Zeit eine Art Staatsgeheimnis war und die Amis hunderte von Optimierungstests gemacht hätten.


Eckism schrieb:


> Das sich die Russen den aber auch nicht irgendwie entledigen verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...die bekommen doch gerade mit, das die ganze Aktion kompletter Schwachsinn und Wahnsinn ist.


Na ja, wenn du nix anders zu hören bekommst, glaubst du an das, was dir erzählt wird.
Es ist noch keine 2 Jahre her, da hatte ein Herr Spahn gesagt, das die Impfung einen 90-95% Schutz vor der Ansteckung leisten kann.
Yo, mei...


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schätze zwischen 5000-10000 Russische Soldaten.


Wo hast du die Grenzen her?
Ich hab von 3500 bis 6000 gelesen.


Optiki schrieb:


> bis dir Ukrainer die ersten Leichen so finden, bis jetzt waren es immer die mit den zerrissenen roten Gummibändern.


Nun, nur als Anmerkung, beim Militär bekommst du auch Zeug in die Hand das du zivil zwar kaufen kannst, aber nicht dabei hast oder in einem EH Kurs gar nicht in die Hand bekommst. Teilweise hat der Rettungsdienst dieses Zeug auch nicht.
Also kein Wunder, dass die Russen sich damit behelfen, wenn sie schlecht ausgerüstet sind.

Btw
Tampons hat man als Soldat tatsächlich oft dabei, aber damit macht man Feuer 


compisucher schrieb:


> +++ 11:49 Kreml: Angriffe auf annektierte Gebiete werden wie Angriffe auf Russland behandelt +++​


Mal sehen, bei der Krim und anderen Teilen die Russland rechtlich oder widerrechtlich als sein Staatsgebiet ist auch nichts besonderes passiert.


compisucher schrieb:


> Eskaliert er (nuklear), steht er (evtl. mit Ausnahme NKs) völlig alleine in der Welt herum.


Ach selbst Nordkorea distanziert sich doch schon.
Logischerweise, auch Nordkorea will nicht erfahren was die Reaktion auf den Einsatz von Atomwaffen ist. 
Die sind mit dem aktuellen Stand recht froh, sie haben Atomwaffen und können sich dahinter verstecken.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun, nur als Anmerkung, beim Militär bekommst du auch Zeug in die Hand das du zivil zwar kaufen kannst, aber nicht dabei hast oder in einem EH Kurs gar nicht in die Hand bekommst. Teilweise hat der Rettungsdienst dieses Zeug auch nicht.
> Also kein Wunder, dass die Russen sich damit behelfen, wenn sie schlecht ausgerüstet sind.


Ich kann dir bei dem Absatz nicht ganz folgen, du meinst sie tragen Ausrüstung mit sich, die man üblicherweise nicht dabei hat und auch Rettungsdienste nicht. 

Ich rede ja eben von den alten Gummi Tourniquet, welche die Russen aus den Lagern geholt haben und welche dann vor Ort einfach reißen, weil der Weichmacher raus ist.  (sieht dann halt so aus, wenn die Ukrainer kommen: /Teoyaomiquu/status/1569200557151109121/photo/1 )

In Zukunft stecken dann vlt Tampons in der Wunde. 



Spoiler: Vergleich Kits vom Anfang des Krieges, oben ist russisch: 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sehen ich das meiste aus Unsinn an?
> 
> 1. Die Einberufenen sind erfahrene Soldaten, die ihre Dienstzeit noch nicht lange hinter sich haben, als
> Vertragssoldaten dienten und zum Teil Erfahrungen in Einsätzen erwerben konnten.
> ...


Und das kannst du sicherlich auch stich und hiebfest belegen, oder spulst du nur wieder mal die selbe ausgelutschte Schalplatte ab, wie schon seit seit Monaten und wozu @chill_eule dir erst jüngst erneut gesagt hat, dass du es verdammt nochmal endlich lassen sollst?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal eine neue Platte auflegen @Tschetan?
> 
> *Die immer gleichen Aussagen haben wir nun schon mindestens ein dutzend Mal von dir gelesen.*
> 
> Das bringt diese Diskussion hier aber nicht voran, im Gegenteil: Es wird sich immer wieder im Kreis gedreht...



Aber scheinbar brauchst du erst einen moderativen Knüppel ins Gesicht, bevor du mal aufhörst hier immer den selben halt- und quellenlosen Propagandamist des Kreml runterzurattern?


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

> Kreml rät zu Zurückhaltung bei Spekulationen über Einsatz von Atomwaffen
> 
> Der Kreml hat Spekulationen über einen russischen Atomwaffeneinsatz im Zuge der Kämpfe um die von Moskau annektierten Gebiete in der Ukraine zurückgewiesen. "Leute, die von einer atomaren Eskalation reden, handeln sehr unverantwortlich", sagt Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow.
> 
> Am Nachmittag will Präsident Wladimir Putin ein Dokument über die Eingliederung der vier mehrheitlich von russischen Truppen kontrollierten Gebiete Cherson, Donezk, Luhansk und Saporischschja in den Bestand der Russischen Föderation unterzeichnen. Aus Moskau hieß es im Vorfeld, Russland werde sein Gebiet mit allen Mitteln verteidigen, was zu Spekulationen über einen Atomwaffeneinsatz führte. Auf diese Debatte angesprochen fordert Peskow die fragenden Journalisten auf, sie sollten die russische Militärdoktrin genauer lesen. "Dort ist die richtige Formulierung sehr wichtig." In der Doktrin steht, dass ein Atomwaffeneinsatz möglich ist, wenn durch einen Angriff mit konventionellen Waffen "die Existenz Russlands selbst" auf dem Spiel steht.


Quelle: Kreml relativiert Nuklear-Drohung

Aber trotzdem ist die Lage sehr brisant. Experten meinen wie zu Zeiten der Kubakrise.
Da braucht nur einer mal sehr nervös werden und schon kann es richtig eskalieren.


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

Das relativieren kann man genausowenig Ernst nehmen wie die restlichen russischen Aussagen.
Der Westen muss mehr Druck aufbauen und nicht nachlassen.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NtfpY8FSAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Putin holt ja alles raus..der Westen, der Westen

die USA besetzt Deutschland, Japan und Korea
alle werden abgehört
der Westen hat die Welt versklavt und den Drogenhandel gefördert
jetzt noch gegen mehrere Geschlechter und Geschlecht Angleichung
im Westen sieht er Satanismus und  Religionsfeindlichkeit
er muss Russland vor Sklaverei und Experimenten schützen


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich kann dir bei dem Absatz nicht ganz folgen, du meinst sie tragen Ausrüstung mit sich, die man üblicherweise nicht dabei hat und auch Rettungsdienste nicht.


Soldaten tragen Ausrüstung dabei die man normalerweise nicht im erste Hilfe Kasten hat und die teilweise auch der Rettungsdienst nicht dabei hat.
Logisch, der muss ja auch nicht unter Feuer arbeiten.


----------



## Sverre (30. September 2022)

Hm bis der Rettungsdienst da ist, bist du schon entsaftet.
Deswegen gehören Tourniquet und Wundpackmaterial (quikclot) in den Erstehilfekasten.

Tragisch finde ich das die Russen , aus Unwissenheit, sich mit Tampons gegenseitig selber töten.
Wenn ein Kamerad Tampons in mich reinstopft, wüsste ich das ich ihn mitnehme.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Sverre schrieb:


> Deswegen gehören Tourniquet und Wundpackmaterial (quikclot) in den Erstehilfekasten.


Ist zivil nicht vorhanden.


Sverre schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kamerad Tampons in mich reinstopft, wüsste ich das ich ihn mitnehme.


Nur wenn er so blöd war dir die Waffe nicht abzunehmen.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. September 2022)

Die Ukraine hat wohl die NATO-Mitgliedschaft beantragt. Im Artikel ist zwar noch die Rede von „wird beantragen“, ist aber relativ wurscht.









						Selenskyj: Ukraine wird NATO-Mitgliedschaft beantragen
					

In Moskau annektiert Staatschef Putin in einer Zeremonie vier besetzte Gebiete in der Ukraine. Nur kurze Zeit später kündigt der ukrainische Präsident Selenskyj an, dass sein Land die Mitgliedschaft in der NATO beantragen werde.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Man sollte aus Russland ein Kuba 2.0 machen...Exportverbot für alles Richtung Russland, Internet kappen und gut ist.
Hätte zudem den Vorteil, das bei uns die Spinner nicht mehr soviel Russenpropaganda abbekommen.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. September 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das sich die Russen den aber auch nicht irgendwie entledigen verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...die bekommen doch gerade mit, das die ganze Aktion kompletter Schwachsinn und Wahnsinn ist.


Naja, aus seiner Perspektive ist es so dass die westlichen Wirtschaften viel mehr verlieren weil sie viel größer sind, um so länger der Krieg dauert. Auch wenn wir länger können besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit dass dieser Krieg die Weltwirtschaft so schwächt, dass die Amis sich entscheiden diesen Donbas in Form eines aufgedrängren Friedens letztlich doch abzutreten. So wahnsinnig ist Putin dann doch nicht, er handelt ledeglich aus einer schwierigen Lage heraus weiß aber um unsere Schwächen, die er wie mitlerweile bekannt einskalt und schonungslos ausnutzt. Das wird ein langer Krieg.


----------



## Fine1338 (30. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das kannst du sicherlich auch stich und hiebfest belegen


Machen wir doch mal den Check : 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sehen ich das meiste aus Unsinn an?
> 
> 1. Die Einberufenen sind erfahrene Soldaten, die ihre Dienstzeit noch nicht lange hinter sich haben, als
> Vertragssoldaten dienten und zum Teil Erfahrungen in Einsätzen erwerben konnten.











						Krieg in der Ukraine - Was bedeutet die russische Teilmobilmachung?
					

Russland mobilisiert im Krieg gegen die Ukraine hunderttausende Reservisten. Beobachter sehen darin eine weitere Eskalation. Doch was steckt hinter der ersten russischen Mobilmachung seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg?




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				






Tschetan schrieb:


> 2. Sie werden zum überwiegenden Teil Aufgaben im hinteren Bereich übernehmen und dadurch Truppen der ersten
> Staffel entlasten.



Nichts dazu gefunden 



Tschetan schrieb:


> 3. Werden  Sie eher zum auffüllen  von Einheiten genutzt, die schon erfahren  sind und neue Soldaten in ihren
> Ruhezeiten erhalten und einführen.


Es ist davon auszugehen das Reservisten auch dafür genutzt werden. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> 4.  Haben die Ukrainer scheinbar ihre Reserven erschöpft und kämpfen mit sehr vielen kurz ausgebildeten Truppen,
> Womit sehr wahrscheinlich erfahrene Reservisten der Russen einen Vorteil bieten.
> 
> 5.  Weiter kommt die bessere und zahlreichere Ausrüstung, bei Arti, Panzern, Luftwaffe, Drohnen als weiterer Faktor
> dazu.



Grade die iranischen Drohnen haben sich als erhebliche Bedrohung für die Ukraine herausgestellt : 









						‘Huge problem’: Iranian drones pose new threat to Ukraine
					

Recent attacks are prompting renewed calls for the U.S. to send more advanced weaponry.




					www.politico.com
				




Aber die wirklich interessante Frage lautet wie die Ukraine gegen diese Drohnenbedrohung vorgehen will. Selbst wenn wir der Ukraine mit IRIS-T unsere besten Luftabwehrraketen zu Verfügung stellen ist schon rein rechnerisch von vornherein klar dass man mit Raketen die 400k das Stück kosten gegen die relativ billigen Shahed  Drohnen auf verlorenem Posten steht. 


Was die ukrainischen Waffenreserven betrifft : 








						The U.S. and Europe are running out of weapons to send to Ukraine
					

NATO Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg held a special meeting of the alliance's arms directors to discuss ways to refill member nations' weapons stockpiles.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Denn ja, die Frage was passiert wenn der Ukraine insbesondere die Munition für die HIMARS ausgeht ist sollte man sich grade in Anbetracht der bisher erfolgreichen Ostgegenoffensive lieber früher als später stellen. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> 6.  Vermutlich haben sich die ukrainischen Kräfte erschöpft, nach ihren Offensivversuchen.
> Cherson ist gescheitert, unter riesigen Verlusten. Ständiges anrennen, gegen einen eingegrabenen Feind,  mit
> massenhaft Arti und Luftwaffe, auf freiem Feld, sollte klarerweise zu hohen Verlusten führen.
> Liman das gleiche, wie auch am Oskol.
> ...











						In Ukraine’s South, Fierce Fighting and Deadly Costs
					

The offensive in the south was the most highly anticipated military action of the summer. Ukraine is making gains, but the fighting is grinding, grueling and steep in casualties.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Wir alle sehen zwar unbestreitbar dass die Gegenoffensive der Ukraine im Osten fruchtet aber dafür hört man kaum etwas über den Süden. Und wenn man hier im Westen etwas hört dann wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund hauptsächlich hinter Paywall Artikeln unter anderem der NY Times weil im Süden sieht es ziemlich schlecht für die Ukrainer aus. 

Es ist zwar verständlich dass dieser Krieg einen aufwühlt und man den Ukrainern nur das Beste wünscht allerdings rechtfertigt dass trotzdem nicht dieses ständige unterschwellige provozieren auf persönlicher Basis in Richtung von Tschetan nur weil er leider auch seine wahren Punkte hat die du nicht hören willst. Wenn man nur die ukrainische Sicht auf diesen Krieg wünscht dann schlage ich vor man ändert hier einfach hochoffiziell die Forenregeln, weil ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum man hier darum bettelt dass irgendein Mod die unbeliebte Meinung von Tschetan endlich wegbannen möge. Selbstgerechtigkeit hat herzlich wenig mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun und grade als Mod sollte man dass eigentlich besser wissen bevor man Statements verfasst.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. September 2022)

Fine1338 schrieb:


> Denn ja, die Frage was passiert wenn der Ukraine insbesondere die Munition für die HIMARS ausgeht ist sollte man sich grade in Anbetracht der bisher erfolgreichen Ostgegenoffensive lieber früher als später stellen.


Die geht nicht aus, und es werden noch mehr HIMARS Systeme dort hin geschickt. Es läuft doch darauf hinaus dass Russland genau so wie die USA Anstalten machen aufs Ganze zu gehen und die Frage ist welcher Bluff als erster auffliegt. Ich denke dass in einem längeren Krieg die westliche Gemeinschaft generell immer mehr Waffen und Versorgung schicken wird.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

@ Fine1338

Wow auch an dich, Dinge in einem Krieg sind höchst dynamisch.
Du bringst hier einen Artikel zur Mobilmachung der Russischen Armee vom 21.09.2022, der die *offiziellen *Russischen Ankündigungen beinhaltet und verarbeitet.
10 Tage später wissen alle, das die offiziellen Ankündigungen der Russen komplett erlogen sind und selbst die Russen selber zugeben, das die Mobilamachung gründlich schief läuft.


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Grade die iranischen Drohnen haben sich als erhebliche Bedrohung für die Ukraine herausgestellt :


Lol,
iranische Drohnen sind eine neue Waffe und wie bei allen neuen Waffen gibt es eine Lernkurve diese erfolgreich zu bekämpfen, was die Ukrainer stand heute, schon erheblich besser hinbekommen als noch vor 14 Tagen.
Auch dagegen gibt es auch im Westen entwickelte Waffen die man liefern kann.


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Denn ja, die Frage was passiert wenn der Ukraine insbesondere die Munition für die HIMARS ausgeht ist sollte man sich grade in Anbetracht der bisher erfolgreichen Ostgegenoffensive lieber früher als später stellen.


Das was auch in deinem Artikel steht, die Produktion von Munition hochfahren, auch wenn es Wochen oder Monate dauert, und das wird auch bereits getan. Das wird der Öffentlichkeit nur nicht auf die Nase gebunden.


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Wir alle sehen zwar unbestreitbar dass die Gegenoffensive der Ukraine im Osten fruchtet aber dafür hört man kaum etwas über den Süden. Und wenn man hier im Westen etwas hört dann wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund hauptsächlich hinter Paywall Artikeln unter anderem der NY Times weil im Süden sieht es ziemlich schlecht für die Ukrainer aus.


Das nennt sich militärische Taktik und Anpassung an das Gelände.
Die Ukainer haben es überhaupt nicht nötig unter erhöhten Verlusten nach Kherson zu rennen, wenn sie dort durch die Nachschubunterbrechung über den Dnepr, einfach einen Abnutzungkrieg führen können.
An anderen Stellen können sie taktische Operationen anscheinend fortlaufend durchführen, weil dort der Gegener schwächer ist und das Gelände geeigneter.
Und wo es im Süden für die Ukrainer schlecht aussieht, erschließt sich wohl nur dir selbst oder siehst du im Süden russische Vorstöße?
Tschetan hat eben sehr selten bis gar nicht wahre Punkte, sondern gibt hier fast 1 zu 1 Kreml Propaganda wieder.
​


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

und du bist jetzt die Assistenz der Geschäftsführung oder was? @Fine1338 



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Krieg in der Ukraine - Was bedeutet die russische Teilmobilmachung?
> 
> 
> Russland mobilisiert im Krieg gegen die Ukraine hunderttausende Reservisten. Beobachter sehen darin eine weitere Eskalation. Doch was steckt hinter der ersten russischen Mobilmachung seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg?
> ...


sehr gut, hier die wichtigste Aussage daraus:


> Der Erlass trat sofort in Kraft. Die Teilmobilmachung sollte bereits heute beginnen. Fraglich ist jedoch, welchen militärischen Nutzen die Teilmobilmachung hat. Ein Teil der Rekruten dürfte kurzfristig mit schlechter Ausbildung, wenig Erfahrung und niedriger Moral in die Schlacht ziehen müssen. Also mit Problemen, die mitverantwortlich für das bisherige militärische Scheitern Russlands sind. Sollten die Reservisten zuvor noch eine umfangreiche Ausbildung erhalten, dann wäre die Teilmobilmachung nur langfristig von Vorteil für Moskau und nicht schon kurzfristig.





Fine1338 schrieb:


> Es ist davon auszugehen das Reservisten auch dafür genutzt werden.


sehr gut


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Grade die iranischen Drohnen haben sich als erhebliche Bedrohung für die Ukraine herausgestellt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt bist ja nicht mal wirklich auf eine seine Aussage eingegangen. Die Frage ist, wie viele solchen Drohnen kann Russland kaufen und wie schnell lernen die Ukrainer dazu. 


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Aber die wirklich interessante Frage lautet wie die Ukraine gegen diese Drohnenbedrohung vorgehen will. Selbst wenn wir der Ukraine mit IRIS-T unsere besten Luftabwehrraketen zu Verfügung stellen ist schon rein rechnerisch von vornherein klar dass man mit Raketen die 400k das Stück kosten gegen die relativ billigen Shahed  Drohnen auf verlorenem Posten steht.


Die Iris Systeme werden wohl die Städte schützen, das was jetzt wahrscheinlich die S300 System machen, die Kamikaze Drohne bringen in den Städten auch nicht so viel, außer die Zivilbevölkerung zu terrorisieren,  an der Front sind die Meilenweit zu hören, weil der Boxermotor einfach ein billige Kopie eines steinalten deutschen Motors ist, also auch nur bedingt nutzbar.  

In Odessa steht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein S300 System, was sonst ein Großteil der Raketen aus der Luft holt, wahrscheinlich haben sie aufgrund der Kosten nicht damit die Drohnen aus der Luft geholt. 



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Was die ukrainischen Waffenreserven betrifft :
> 
> Denn ja, die Frage was passiert wenn der Ukraine insbesondere die Munition für die HIMARS ausgeht ist sollte man sich grade in Anbetracht der bisher erfolgreichen Ostgegenoffensive lieber früher als später stellen.


Das ist in der Tat ein größeres Problem, hoffentlich spuckt die Offensive noch mehr kostenloses Material aus und die USA können ja auch noch Raketen mit mehr Reichweite geben, dann knallt es halt etwas weiter weg schon. 




Fine1338 schrieb:


> Wir alle sehen zwar unbestreitbar dass die Gegenoffensive der Ukraine im Osten fruchtet aber dafür hört man kaum etwas über den Süden. Und wenn man hier im Westen etwas hört dann wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund hauptsächlich hinter Paywall Artikeln unter anderem der NY Times weil im Süden sieht es ziemlich schlecht für die Ukrainer aus.


Klingt ein bisschen nach harter Verschwörungstheorie, den Artikel hatten wir auch schon und er beschreibt den Angriff vor der Kharkiv Offensive, aktuell versuchen es die Ukrainer es nicht so exzessiv, zumindest gibt es keine Hinweise, dass sie es tun, aber es steht dir frei, einen Beweis dafür zu liefern.  

Das genaue Ziel der Offensive um Kherson kennt keiner von uns, jedoch gewinnen die Russen da unten auch nicht wirklich was und als Angreifer haben die Ukrainer nun mal die schlechteren Karten. Die Ukrainer haben immer noch die Taschen, welche sie bei den ersten Angriffen sich geholt haben, sie müssen ja Halbgötter sein, wenn sie das Gebiet noch halten, während das russische MoD behauptet, sie machen dort alles dem Erdboden gleich. 


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar verständlich dass dieser Krieg einen aufwühlt und man den Ukrainern nur das Beste wünscht allerdings rechtfertigt dass trotzdem nicht dieses ständige unterschwellige provozieren auf persönlicher Basis in Richtung von Tschetan nur weil er leider auch seine wahren Punkte hat die du nicht hören willst.


Du hast versucht, nur einer seiner Ergüsse mit Quellen zu füllen und hast dich damit mehr schlecht als recht geschlagen, soll ich jetzt ein Liste mit den ganze andere Sachen der letzten 200 Seiten machen und versuchst nochmal dein Glück daran. 

ab viel Prozent erzählt man eigentlich die Wahrheit? über 50 Prozent? 



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die ukrainische Sicht auf diesen Krieg wünscht dann schlage ich vor man ändert hier einfach hochoffiziell die Forenregeln, weil ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum man hier darum bettelt dass irgendein Mod die unbeliebte Meinung von Tschetan endlich wegbannen möge. Selbstgerechtigkeit hat herzlich wenig mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun und grade als Mod sollte man dass eigentlich besser wissen bevor man Statements verfasst.


es geht darum das ständige wiederholen von Phrasen zu unterbinden, weil das nichts mit einer Diskussion zu tun hat, selbst du versuchst auf Aussagen einzugehen, er macht es kaum und dreht sich ständig im Kreis


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2022)

Fine1338 schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal den Check :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man schon einen "Check" machen will, sollte man nicht nur alte Quellen nutzen (21.09):









						Mobilmachung in Russland: "Auf dem Land werden alle eingezogen"
					

Die Teilmobilmachung in Russland trifft in großem Maße die Landbevölkerung. Vor allem in den russischen Teilrepubliken versuchen die Behörden, auch Ungediente, Alte und Kranke einzuziehen. Doch die Wut der Menschen wächst. Von Annette Kammerer.




					www.tagesschau.de
				






> Die Teilmobilmachung in Russland *trifft in großem Maße die Landbevölkerung.* Vor allem* in den russischen Teilrepubliken versuchen die Behörden, auch Ungediente, Alte und Kranke *einzuziehen.



Das sind also Tschetans großartige "Berufssoldaten" mit Erfahrung?



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Grade die iranischen Drohnen haben sich als erhebliche Bedrohung für die Ukraine herausgestellt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht wo auf Tschetans Behauptung ein?



> 4.  Haben die Ukrainer scheinbar ihre *Reserven erschöpft* und *kämpfen mit sehr vielen kurz ausgebildeten Truppen,
> Womit sehr wahrscheinlich erfahrene Reservisten der Russen einen Vorteil bieten.*



Du lamentierst da, genau wie dein "lieber Tschetan" gerne, einfach mal am Thema vorbei...



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Aber die wirklich interessante Frage lautet wie die Ukraine gegen diese Drohnenbedrohung vorgehen will. Selbst wenn wir der Ukraine mit IRIS-T unsere besten Luftabwehrraketen zu Verfügung stellen ist schon rein rechnerisch von vornherein klar dass man mit Raketen die 400k das Stück kosten gegen die relativ billigen Shahed  Drohnen auf verlorenem Posten steht.




Ehrlich jetzt, du willst gerade wirklich verkaufen man würde dann im großen Stil mit IRIS-T auf Kamikazedrohnen feuern?

Grundsätzlich stellen Kamikazedrohnen generell ein Problem dar, ist absolut nicht neu und betrifft die russische Seite genauso, wie die ukrainische, weil die Chance / Zeit diese aufzuklären und dann abzuschießen nicht selten äußerst gering ist, da diese meist sehr dicht hinter der Front gestartet werden, nachdem eine feindliche Position als Ziel aufgeklärt wurde.

Daran ändert sich durch IRIS-T genauso wenig, wie durch russische S-Raketenkomplexe.



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Was die ukrainischen Waffenreserven betrifft :
> ...
> Denn ja, die Frage was passiert wenn der Ukraine insbesondere die Munition für die HIMARS ausgeht ist sollte man sich grade in Anbetracht der bisher erfolgreichen Ostgegenoffensive lieber früher als später stellen.


Um solche Behauptungen überhaupt aufstellen zu können müsste man zum Beispiel erstmal beziffern können wie viel HIMARS Munition die Ukraine überhaupt in einem festgelegten Zeitraum verfeuert.

Ansonsten, stellt der Artikel von CNBC zwar eine Menge Behauptungen auf, aber bietet kaum weitere Quellen für die angegebenen Zahlen, z.b. das die Jahresproduktion an 155mm Granaten in Friedenszeiten in den USA bei gerade einmal 30.000 Stück liegen würde.

Mal davon abgesehen sollte man auch beachten, US-Firmen sind nicht die einzigen, die 155mm Granaten für Artillerie prodzuieren, da 155mm NATO-Standardkaliber bei der Artillerie von NATO-Staaten darstellt.

Ich kann übrigens im Rande zu dem Thema auch nur mal empfehlen einen ausführlichen Artikel von fortune, zur Entwicklung des Marktes für 155mm Munition, zu lesen.



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Wir alle sehen zwar unbestreitbar dass die Gegenoffensive der Ukraine im Osten fruchtet aber dafür hört man kaum etwas über den Süden.


Man hört kaum was aus dem Süden.
Höchstens dann, wenn man aus dem Süden nichts hören möchte.


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Und wenn man hier im Westen etwas hört dann wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund hauptsächlich hinter Paywall Artikeln unter anderem der *NY Times weil im Süden sieht es ziemlich schlecht für die Ukrainer aus.*


Dann kommt man nämlich auch direkt wieder mit solch steilen Behauptungen um die Ecke.



> The offensive in the south was the most highly anticipated military action of the summer. *Ukraine is making gains, but the fighting is grinding, grueling and steep in casualties.*


Übrigens klingt das bei der NY Times nicht einfach nach "sieht ziemlich schlecht für die Ukraine aus", sondern differenzierter nach "Fortschritte aber unter hohen Kosten", was kaum verwunderlich ist, da von russischer Seite dort bis zu 35.000 Soldaten zusammengezogen worden sein sollen, um die ukrainische Armee an der Rückeroberung von Cherson zu hindern.

Darüber hinaus hat die Ukraine selbst auch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass die Kämpfe um Kherson nicht so "einfach" sind, wie jüngst um Izium / Charkiw.

Und ist die Strategie, welche man von ukrainischer Seite verfolgt, auch sowieso eine andere als die um Izium / Charkiw.

Nicht die, dort "schnell große Geländegewinne" zu erzielen, sondern die russischen Truppen um Cherson so lange in Gefechte zu verwickeln, bis ihnen die Munition und anderer Nachschub knapp wird, welcher von russischer Seite über einige wenige Fähren herrangeschaft werden muss, da die Ukrainer jegliche Pontonbrücken, wie sonstige Brücken über den Dnjepr zerstört haben und möglichst zerstört halten.

Genau dadrum wird gerade auch um Kherson immer weiter kontinuierlich auf die Versorgung im Hinterland geschossen und genau dadrum hört man auch nicht so "besonders viel" von dort, also soviel wie im Osten, wo mehr los ist.

Aber ja, das hat hier auch niemand je abgestritten, das was die Ukraine da um Cherson verfolgt, erstmal ein "kostspieliges" Unterfangen darstellt.



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar verständlich dass dieser Krieg einen aufwühlt und man den Ukrainern nur das Beste wünscht allerdings rechtfertigt dass trotzdem nicht dieses ständige unterschwellige provozieren auf persönlicher Basis in Richtung von Tschetan nur weil er leider auch seine wahren Punkte hat die du nicht hören willst.


Vielleicht solltest du dir mal durchlesen was er so schreibt und mit welchen "Quellen" (eigentlich kann man das nicht mal mehr als solche bezeichnen) er so um die Ecke kommt, bevor du ihm hier als "buddy" zur Seite springst.

Mit nicht "hören" wollen, hat das nämlich absolut nichts zu tun und behauptet hier niemand, an keiner Stelle, dass es für die Ukraine überall an der Front immer nur sonnig läuft.


Fine1338 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die ukrainische Sicht auf diesen Krieg wünscht dann schlage ich vor man ändert hier einfach hochoffiziell die Forenregeln, weil ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum man hier darum bettelt dass irgendein Mod die unbeliebte Meinung von Tschetan endlich wegbannen möge.


Dann sollest du dich vielleicht nicht ins Thema um Tschetan einmischen, wenn du es nicht verstehst.



Fine1338 schrieb:


> Selbstgerechtigkeit hat herzlich wenig mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun und grade als Mod sollte man dass eigentlich besser wissen bevor man Statements verfasst.


Ach du meinst also chill_eule schreibt sowas in seiner Funktion als Moderator ohne Grund?
Warum könnte man bei dir nur den Eindruck gewinnen das es sich dabei um einen smurf-account handelt?


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kherson so "einfach" wären wie jüngst um Izium / Cherkiw.
> 
> Cherson
> 
> ...


Ich erkenne ein Muster! geht mir leider auch immer so, wenn man jeden Tag verschiedene Quellen liest, aber ich glaube Cherkiw ist wohl ein Tippfehler

Edit:
es wird vermutet, dass die Tatze das Logo des 3 Army Corps ist, somit wäre es das erste erbeutet Fahrzeug der Ukrainer von dieser neu geformten Einheit, lassen wir uns mal überraschen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> laut Livemap ist der Lyman Kessel jetzt komplett geschlossen, man spricht von 6000 Soldaten, kannst du das aus anderen Quellen bestätigen? Nach Karte ist man auch nur noch wenige Kilometer von Kreminna entfernt.


Laut DeepStateMAP ist das noch nicht zu sehen und ich tendiere dazu, deren Karte, bzgl. des momentanen Frontverlaufs mehr vertrauen zu schenken, als anderen Quellen, die da doch schon ab und zu sehr "überschwängliche" Frontverläufe melden:









						DeepStateMAP | Map of the war in Ukraine
					

News of Russia's war against Ukraine on the map




					deepstatemap.live
				




*edit* Übrigens ist Kreminna für einen Kessel um Lyman auch ehr zweitrangig, da ist der Sack erst dann zu, wenn Torske / Zarichne unter ukrainischer Kontrolle sind.
Weil solange die beiden Ortschaften noch für die russischen Truppen "passierbar" sind, können sie sich dort immer noch über die Straße nach Norden zurückziehen, selbst wenn die ukrainische Armee bereits vor Kreminna steht.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Übrigens ist Kreminna für einen Kessel um Lyman auch ehr zweitrangig, da ist der Sack erst dann zu, wenn Torske / Zarichne unter ukrainischer Kontrolle sind.
> Weil solange die beiden Ortschaften noch für die russischen Truppen "passierbar" sind, können sie sich dort immer noch über die Straße nach Norden zurückziehen, selbst wenn die Ukraine bereits bei Kreminna steht.


Laut livemap ist die zu und Kreminna ist aus meiner Sicht deshalb wichtig, weil dann die Haupstraße (Autobahn) von Lysychansk und Sevierdonetsk nach Nord- Osten unterbrochen ist, das heißt dann könnten die Russen auf der inneren Linie nichts mehr verschieben, aus Nord- Osten oder nach Nord- Osten.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Laut livemap ist die zu und Kreminna ist aus meiner Sicht deshalb wichtig, weil dann die Haupstrße (Autobahn) von Lysychansk und Sevierdonetsk nach Norden unterbrochen ist, das heißt die Russen können auf der inneren Linie nichts mehr verschieben, aus Nord- Osten oder nach Nord- Osten.


Das bestreitet ja keiner, aber dazu müsste die Ukraine auch nicht nur am Ortsrand von Kreminna stehen, sondern schon weitestgehend die Kontrolle haben, weil es vom Ortsrand von Kremina, bis zur Autobahn, auch noch gute 4km sind.
Heißt, sie könnten sie dann zwar beschießen, aber verlässlich unterbrechen noch nicht wirklich. 

Übrigens, Zelensky bittet wohl um ein beschleunigtes NATO-Aufnahmeverfahren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6ofIQi5XVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Spoiler: Videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nen Fake, oder? Das muss ein Fake sein! Wenn das kein Fake ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist nen Fake, oder? Das muss ein Fake sein! Wenn das kein Fake ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


Die Parallelen zum Volkssturm sind erdrückend, wenn es kein Fake ist.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Parallelen zum Volkssturm sind erdrückend, wenn es kein Fake ist.


Nur Hitler konnte denen halt wirklich verklickern, dass sie für ihre eigene Heimat kämpfen 😅


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur Hitler konnte denen halt wirklich verklickern, dass sie für ihre eigene Heimat kämpfen 😅


Hitler hat ihnen dahingehend gar nichts verklickert, das hat Goebbels, bzw. das Propagandaministerium gemacht, welche auch dahingehend den Volkssturm oft begleitet haben.
Zudem unterstand der Volkssturm auch nicht der Wehrmacht, bzw. war kein Teil von ihm (wird auch gerne oft fälschlicherweise angenommen), sondern der SS und somit Himmler, wobei das organisatorische meist durch die Gauleiter erledigt wurde.

Wobei man meist aber ehr von werden sollte sprechen müsste, da die Deffizite bei der Umsetzung, in der Praxis, in jeder Hinsicht, oft gewaltig waren und ein effektiver Wert des Volkssturms dadurch nahe null ging.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> laut Livemap ist der Lyman Kessel jetzt komplett geschlossen, man spricht von 6000 Soldaten, kannst du das aus anderen Quellen bestätigen? Nach Karte ist man auch nur noch wenige Kilometer von Kreminna entfernt.


nein, ich würde eher auf sowas tippen, siehe Bild
es wird immer nur davon geschrieben, dass es eine größere Straße gibt, welche unter Beschuss der Ukrainer steht
der Kerl der guten Kontakte zur 92. Brigade der Ukraine hat, schrieb vor 3 Stunden, es gibt noch einige Schlupflöcher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist nen Fake, oder? Das muss ein Fake sein! Wenn das kein Fake ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


deswegen teile ich solche Videos ungern, aber bei Russland ist halt alles denkbar, ich hätte noch zahlreiche Videos zur Mobilisierung,

Jedoch hat selbst Putin sich negativ zur aktiven Mobilisierung geäußert und gesagt, es wurden Fehler gemacht, ebenfalls die Propagandisten in der TV-Show.









						Putin says mistakes of military mobilisation should be corrected
					

President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that "all mistakes" made in a call-up to reinforce Russia's military operation in Ukraine should be corrected, his first public acknowledgment that the "partial mobilisation" he announced last week had not gone smoothly.




					www.reuters.com
				




nur sollten wir nicht vergessen, es wird ein Teil auch jung, erfahren und gut ausgerüstet sein, die frage ist nur, ob alles 3 zusammen


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2022)

Für grundsätzliche Diskussionen über Politik haben wir hier andere Themen...
Und falls nicht, dann macht bitte eines dazu auf 

Hier ist es *OT! *


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2022)

Warum wurden denn die letzten Beiträge gelöscht?
Demokratie hat doch auch mit dem Thema zu tun???
Ich hatte mir extra Mühe für die Beiträge gegeben.
Kann man die nicht wieder herstellen und in einen extra Thread verschieben?


Topic:



> 21:48 Uhr
> Russland legt Veto gegen "Referenden"-Resolution ein​
> Russland hat im UN-Sicherheitsrat wie erwartet mit einem Veto die Verabschiedung einer Resolution verhindert, mit der die russische Annexion von ukrainischen Gebieten als Völkerrechtsbruch verurteilt werden sollte. Zehn Länder stimmten für das von den USA und Albanien eingebrachte Dokument. Darin wird Russland zudem zum sofortigen militärischen Rückzug aus der Ukraine aufgefordert. Vier Länder in dem mächtigsten UN-Gremium mit insgesamt 15 Mitgliedern enthielten sich. Das waren China, Indien, Brasilien und Gabun.
> 
> Russlands UN-Botschafter Wassili Nebensja kritisierte die Abstimmung über den Resolutionsentwurf als Provokation und offen feindlichen Akt. Es wurde erwartet, dass der Resolutionsentwurf in dieser oder ähnlicher Form nun in den kommenden Tagen der UN-Vollversammlung zur Abstimmung vorgelegt wird.


Die UN ist einfach lächerlich und gehört refomiert.


----------



## chill_eule (30. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Demokratie hat doch auch mit dem Thema zu tun???


Nicht wirklich, vor allem weil ihr dort eine sehr grundsätzliche Diskussion veranstaltet hattet, die nun wirklich nichts mehr mit der Ukraine und Russland zu tun hatte.


----------



## Eckism (30. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die UN ist einfach lächerlich und gehört refomiert.


Vorallem wenn der Täter mitbestimmen darf...kannste Dir nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Optiki (30. September 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Seine Quellen übrigens sind auch nicht immer so ganz fürn Müll wie hier behauptet wird. Vor Wochen machte ich mir noch die Mühe seine Artikel zu überprüfen und fand schon mal fast nichts Vergleichbares bei unseren Medien, aber siehe da Abends hauten meine Blogger immer wieder Details heraus die er zuvor in diesem Thread postette.


Ich behaupte, seine Quellen sind veraltet und des Öfteren von fragwürdigen Autoren und wer von uns beiden hat jetzt recht? Was sind bitte unsere Medien, ich bezweifle, dass du die gleichen, wie ich liest. Ich weiß sehr oft wovon er spricht, pro russische Medien veröffentlichen ein Video, in dem angeblich ein ukrainischer Jet aus der Luft geholt wird, mit der Beschreibung, dass die Ukrainer versuchen ihre Einheiten um Cherson zu retten und deswegen ihre Flugzeuge in den Tod schicken. Das beschreibt der liebe Tschetan dann so in einem seiner Ergüsse, ohne irgendeine Quelle. In der Realität sieht man in dem Video wie das Flugzeug weiter fliegt, ich hab das Video dann sogar hier gepostet.

Der Fall tritt so oft auf, wo er einfach beschreibt, was das russische MoD sagt und es dann mit dem gesehenen aus den Videos paart. Er hinterfragt da auch nichts oder wendet mal Logik an. Wenn er dann nach Quellen gefragt wird, googelt er nach dem erst besten, wo teilweise nur die Überschrift passt oder er nimmt die Links, welcher sehr oft im pro russischen Kanälen geteilt wird, warum sollte er sonst Links zu Artikeln haben, die schon längst nicht mehr online sind, da sie überarbeitet wurden..


----------



## IICARUS (30. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir extra Mühe für die Beiträge gegeben.
> Kann man die nicht wieder herstellen und in einen extra Thread verschieben?


Habe mal alle Beiträge, die mit der Demokratie zu tun hatten, wunschgemäß verschoben. 





						Gibt es keinen Platz für Demokratie in dieser Welt?
					

In der Welt gibt es kein Platz für Demokratie, und wenn du so demokratisch wärst würdest du das zugeben ;)  Dann wäre ja alles umsonst was man für und mit der Demokratie erreicht hat. Und auch der Kampf der Ukraine gegen Russland. Wobei mir bewusst ist, da die auch keine lupenreine Demokratie...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Bleibt bitte nun beim Thema. 
Danke.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, seine Quellen sind veraltet und des Öfteren von fragwürdigen Autoren und wer von uns beiden hat jetzt recht? Was sind bitte unsere Medien, ich bezweifle, dass du die gleichen, wie ich liest. Ich weiß sehr oft wovon er spricht, pro russische Medien veröffentlichen ein Video, in demangeblich ein ukrainischer Jet aus der Luft geholt wird, mit der Beschreibung, dass die Ukrainer versuchen ihre Einheiten um Cherson zu retten und deswegen ihre Flugzeuge in den Tod schicken. Das beschreibt der liebe Tschetan dann so in einem seiner Ergüsse, ohne irgendeine Quelle. In der Realität sieht man in dem Video wie das Flugzeug weiter fliegt, ich hab das Video dann sogar hier gepostet.


Vorweg ich bin kein Waffennarr weshalb ich die Diskussion mit ihm in diesen Thread verlegte um seine Thesen der Memberschaft zu unterstellen. Mir war schon vorher klar dass er sich so Einiges zusammenfantasiert und hier Schwierigkeiten haben wird.

Im Wesentlichen erwähnte er dass die Ukrainer nach dem russischen Rückzug vor Kiew große Probleme im Osten bekommen, und er sagte hohe Verluste und dennoch schleichenden Erfolg zur Gunsten Russlands in Monaten des Krieges voraus, was sich bewahrheitet hat. Stadt um Stadt wurde eingenommen, medial wurde aber überwiegend auf russische Verluste und weniger auf die Erfolge beleuchtet. Abends beim Schauen unabhängiger Blogger spiegelte sich das Bild wieder welches er mir zuvor beschrieb. Auch bei der großen Diskussion der aktuellen ukrainsichen Manöver im Norden verwies er auf die Gesamtbetrachtung des eher kleinen Erfolges der Ukrainer, wo ich beim Lesen hier fast meinen könnte der Krieg wär fast gewonnen, bis mich abendliche Blogger wieder auf den Boden holten, und ich mich iwie an Tschetans Worte erinnert fühlte.

Seine Ergüsse sind das eine, aber wenn man ihn liest bekommt man dadurch ein Gefühl dafür was medial aufgeblasen ist und was nicht. Ich sehe bei ihm eben auch den Nutzen der anderen Seite, und finde dass seine Argumente oft überprüfungswürdig sind.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

wie ist das thema denn gerade? komm gerade von schicht und hab unterwegs schon das ein oder andere aufgeschnappt... übelartiges gefeier in moskau, das wird die hoffentlich noch richtig teuer zu stehen kommen.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575942831424032768

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und jetzt heult gefälligst, so wie ich.
Nacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vorweg ich bin kein Waffennarr weshalb ich die Diskussion mit ihm in diesen Thread verlegte um seine Thesen der Memberschaft zu unterstellen. Mir war schon vorher klar dass er sich so Einiges zusammenfantasiert und hier Schwierigkeiten haben wird.
> 
> Im Wesentlichen erwähnte er dass die Ukrainer nach dem russischen Rückzug vor Kiew große Probleme im Osten bekommen, und er sagte hohe Verluste und dennoch schleichenden Erfolg zur Gunsten Russlands in Monaten des Krieges voraus, was sich bewahrheitet hat.


Nun fantasierst du aber auch Dinge aus seinen Beiträgen zusammen, die da eben nicht so standen.
Er hatte sinngemäß geschrieben die russische Armee würde die Ukrainer im Donbas einkesseln und vernichten, kam nicht so.
Er fasselte auch das die ukrainische Armee so schwere Verluste in der Ostukraine hätte, das sie schon verloren habe und gar keine Chance Gebiete zurückzuerobern, weil die russische Armee soviel ukrainisches Gerät zerschießen täte, dass da quasi "ja nichts mehr wäre", kam so nicht.
Er fasselte auch in einer Tour was von der ukrainischen Moral, die so im Keller wäre, das die ukrainische Front quasi im Donbas zusammenbrechen würde, kam so nicht.
Er fasselte was von Flüssen die, nach russischen Angriffen auf gewisse Staudämme, offensive ukrainische Spitzen abschneiden würden und wodurch die russische Armee sie zerstören würde, kam so nicht.
Er fasselte von zehntausenden Nachschubeinheiten, die man mal eben von russischer Seite mit seiner gewaltigen Helikopterflotte herranfliegen würde, kam so nicht.
Er fasselte davon das die ukrainische Armee bei Charkiw durch ihre Offensive jetzt einfach von der russischen Armeea auf offenen Feld weggeputzt werden würde, wo sie aus ihren Stellungen raus sei, kam so nicht.
usw. usf. ect. pp.
Muss ich da noch weiter machen?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Stadt um Stadt wurde eingenommen, medial wurde aber überwiegend auf russische Verluste und weniger auf die Erfolge beleuchtet.


Nur ein völliger Laie, oder jemand der sich auf biegen und brechen russische Erfolge wünscht, würde da auch von "russischen Erfolgen" sprechen, wenn man die Verluste, unter denen diese erkauft wurden, dem entgegen stellt.
Es gab da nunmal nichts an Siegen der russischen Armee zu besingen, wenn man es in ganzen 8 Monaten gerade einmal geschaft hat, die ukrainische Front im Schnitt zwischen 20 und 100km weiter nach Westen zu schieben, wohl gemerkt vor sich her zu schieben, sie haben die ukrainische Verteidigung zu keiner Zeig geschafft operativ zu durchstoßen, trotz Überraschungsmoment, trotz deutlicher Überlegenheit an Material.

Davon das man die gesteckten politischen Ziele des Kreml, die letzten 8 Monate, quasi alle verfehlt hat, nicht einmal gesprochen.

Also bitte, erzähl mal, auf was soll man sich da sonst sinnigerweise konzentrieren, als die Verluste, unter denen diese Meter und Kilometer über Monate von Russland erkauft wurden, ohne das man dadurch irgend eine Entscheidung erzielt hätte, noch das sie die ukrainische Abwehfähigeit nachhaltig geschafft hat zu schwächen, geschweige den auch nur die Fähigkeit der Ukraine, selbst in die Offensive zu gehen, zerstören konnten?



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Abends beim Schauen unabhängiger Blogger spiegelte sich das Bild wieder welches er mir zuvor beschrieb.


Na dann will ich gar nicht erst wissen was das für Blogger sein müssen...



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch bei der großen Diskussion der aktuellen ukrainsichen Manöver im Norden verwies er auf die Gesamtbetrachtung des eher kleinen Erfolges der Ukrainer, wo ich beim Lesen hier fast meinen könnte der Krieg wär fast gewonnen, bis mich abendliche Blogger wieder auf den Boden holten, und ich mich iwie an Tschetans Worte erinnert fühlte.


Stimmt, kleiner Erfolg, 1 Woche gegen 6 Monate für operativ genommene Tiefe von 60km.
Kleiner Erfolg, schon recht...
Niemand hat hier gefeiert, dass mit den Erfolgen um Charkiw der Krieg schon faktisch gewonnen sei.
Es gab lediglich sowas wie "einige Hämme" darüber, unter welchen Umständen man von russischer Seite zu den Erfolgen der Ukrainer deutlich beigetragen hat.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Seine Ergüsse sind das eine, aber wenn man ihn liest bekommt man dadurch ein Gefühl dafür was medial aufgeblasen ist und was nicht. Ich sehe bei ihm eben auch den Nutzen der anderen Seite, und finde dass seine Argumente oft überprüfungswürdig sind.


Ich bekomme hier ehr ein Gefühl dafür, wer scheinbar ebenso traumtänzelnde Sympathien für gewisse User hegt und wer nicht...


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Abends beim Schauen unabhängiger Blogger


youtuber sind auch okay?

_"Shame, anger, disappointment, frustration are what some Russians feeling today."_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_DGt2K5SQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Putin ist die Ausgeburt des Faschismus, unfuckingfassbar.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei man meist aber ehr von werden sollte sprechen müsste, da die Deffizite bei der Umsetzung, in der Praxis, in jeder Hinsicht, oft gewaltig waren und ein effektiver Wert des Volkssturms dadurch nahe null ging.


Ich weiß ja wirklich nicht warum du so weit ausholst obwohl ich nur über reden Punkt Motivation spreche.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja wirklich nicht warum du so weit ausholst obwohl ich nur über reden Punkt Motivation spreche.


Aus den gleichen Gründen warum du das immer wieder mal machst, weil ich es kann. 
Und weil ich darauf hinweisen wollte das die es organisatorisch vielleicht ehnlich chaotisch in Russland ablaufen mag, vielleicht auch von einer gewissen Motivation dafür, aber in der absoluten Konzeption rein gar nichts mit dem Volkssturm gemein hat.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun fantasierst du aber auch Dinge aus seinen Beiträgen zusammen, die da eben nicht so standen.


Woher willst du wissen über was ich fantasiere ? Lehne dich doch einfach mal bisschen zurück.. Ich prüfte ihn eine Zeit lang und seine Einschätzung zur zb den gegenwärtigen ukrainischen Erfolgen, war korekt. Weil von meinem Blogger ebenfalls so wiedergegeben. Man muss die Ergüsse mal ausblenden und sehen welchen Fakten er sich bedient weil nicht alles falsch ist was er sagt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er hatte sinngemäß geschrieben die russische Armee würde die Ukrainer im Donbas einkesseln und vernichten, kam nicht so.
> Er fasselte auch das die ukrainische Armee so schwere Verluste in der Ostukraine hätte, das sie schon verloren habe und gar keine Chance Gebiete zurückzuerobern könne, weil die russische Armee soviel ukrainisches Gerät zerschießen täte das da quasi "ja nichts mehr wäre", kam so nicht.
> Er fasselte was von Flüssen die offensive Spitzen abschneiden würden und wodurch die russische Armee sie zerstören würde, kam so nicht.
> usw. usf. ect. pp.


Wir schrieben so gg März meine ich, und ich beziehe mich auf PNs und nicht nur auf seine Beiträge. In dem Jungle der seitdem gesagt wurde ist es unmöglich sich jetzt rückläufig zurecht zu finden, weshalb ich mich aufs Wesentliche seiner Aussagen besinne die ich so in Erinnerung hab. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur ein dummer Laie würde von russischen Erfolgen sprechen, wenn man die Verluste, unter denen diese erkauft wurden, dem entgegen stellt.


Mag sein, aber wie dumm muss der Laie sein der die Ukrainer im Vorteil sieht obwohl sie seit Wochen täglich an Boden verlieren und sich zurück bewegen ? Und jetzt stelle dir mal vor Russland beginnt seine Verluste zu kompensieren. Was machen wir dann ? Zuschauen ?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bekomme hier ehr ein Gefühl dafür, wer scheinbar ebenso traumtänzelnde Sympathien für gewisse User hegt und wer nicht...


Hmm okay, und wer bist du übhaupt hier dass mich das sonderlich interessieren sollte ??? Deine Gefühle in allen Ehren, aber in diesem Thread geht es wohl doch um etwas mehr als Freunde finden oder Likes...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann will ich gar nicht erst wissen was das für Blogger sein müssen...


Na wenn du es so dolle nicht willst, dann wirst du es eben nicht wissen. Gute Nacht


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

könnt ihr euch mal n zimmer nehmen, bitte?

mal sehen, wie lange die brücke noch nutzbar ist. wäre jetzt definitiv mal das erste ziel, das ich mir vornehmen würde.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575877595048316928

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bekomme hier ehr ein Gefühl dafür, wer scheinbar ebenso traumtänzelnde Sympathien für gewisse User hegt und wer nicht...












						Nach sechs Monaten Krieg in der Ukraine: Munitionsbestand „unangenehm niedrig“
					

Der Westen hat beträchtliche Mengen Waffen und Munition an die Ukraine für ihren Kampf gegen den russischen Aggressor geliefert – nun werden die eigenen Bestände knapp. Doch auch Russland hat mit Schwierigkeiten beim Nachschub mit Material zu kämpfen. Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte sind im Süden des…




					www.dbwv.de
				





Nur mal ein Beispiel.

Was noch? Ist es aus den Fingern gesogen das die Ukrainer " demilitarisiert" werden, wenn sie auf der ganzen Welt Reste russischer Waffen zusammenstopeln, weil alle eigenen vernichtet wurden?
Polnische, Tschechische, Slowakische, Lettischen usw Technik wird geliefert und vernichtet.
Man schickt uralte ausgemustert Technik, zB M113, die schon in Vietnam Mist waren, an die ukrainische Front, wo sie die Landschaft zieren.
Flugzeuge, werden ins Land geschmuggelt, zusammengesetzt,  mit unerfahrenen Piloten besetzt und zu Kampfeinsätzen geschickt, wo sie zum großen Teil abgeschossen werden, entweder von moderneren Jägern, oder einer tief gestafelten, von A-50 Awacs unterstützten Luftabwehr.

Sind alles hinlänglich bekannte Fakten.

Weiterhin ist die Überlegenheit der russischen Artillerie hunderte Male in einschlägigen Quellen thematisiert worden.
Wie rechnet an also das Verhältnis von Angreifer zu Verteidiger?
1:3, oder 4. 
Ist es nicht relativ einfach daraus zu schließen das die Verluste der Ukrainer einfach viel höher sein müssen bei Angriffsoperationen? Gerade auch wenn man aus propagandistischen Gründen Erfolge vorweisen will?

Selbst in der Verteidigung trommeln am Tag bis zu 60k Granaten und Raketen auf ukrainische Befestigungen und sie plumpsen alle ins Leere?

Der russische MoD, kann angezweifelt werden, aber die lapidaren Erwähnungen der Bombardierungen von
"Versammlungsorten" und die "Neutralisierung " von Einheiten, bedeutet den Verlust von Leben.

Die ständige Erwähnung von Bodengewinnen, als Beweis von Misserfolg, ist doch völlig unsinnig.
Wie viele Truppen würde man benötigen, wenn man nur Charkiv hätte halten wollen?
Rechne doch mal die 1300km Frontlänge : 6km, um eine Linie gut verteidigen zu können. Dazu sollten Truppen im Hinterland gegen DRGs operieren. Was wäre also an Truppen nötig?
200+ BTGs?
Die Russen sollen  mit weniger als 80 in der Ukraine sein.

Der Vorteil bei geringen Landgewinn ist in der Logistik und Anzahl der Truppen zu sehen . Gleichzeitig wird systematisch das Material der Ukrainer zerstört .

Jetzt wird sich der Vorteil potenzieren und ich sehe in den nächsten Tagen eine massive Änderung in der Kriegsführung.

Ich will auch darauf hinweisen, das viele eurer Jubelmeldungen " Enten" waren.


Übrigens hätte ich nie eine PN von dir veröffentlicht, aber zeigt gut was du so für ein Typ bist, abgesehen davon stehe ich auch weiterhin zu meinen Aussagen und sehe keinen Grund zur Korrektur.
Du lässt dich nicht von Rationalität und Fakten leiten sondern von " Meinungen"


Kassalowski schrieb:


> mal sehen, wie lange die brücke noch nutzbar ist. wäre jetzt definitiv mal das erste ziel, das ich mir vornehmen würde



Wie und womit denn?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> könnt ihr euch mal n zimmer nehmen, bitte?


Nein tut mir leid, geht nicht, da diese beiden Masken einfach absolut scheinheilige Menschen sind, mit völlig untragbaren Ansichten, siehe auch meinen letzten Post dazu, warum.

Und sowas gehört entsprechend auch öffentlich gezeigt und kommentiert, das solche Menschen und ihre Ansichten hier, wie in dieser Gesellschaft, nicht Salonfähig sind und daher keinen Platz, außerhalb ihrer eigenen Köpfe, haben!


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> Solchen Blödsinn wie das hier, was Tschetan mir per PN geschickt hat:
> 
> Oder auch so äußerst fragwürdige Ansichten wie diese hier:


Und wieso antwortest du dann noch drauf ? Aus dem selben Grund hab ich die Diskussion mit ihm damals in den Thread verfrachtet bzw unterbrochen. Wenn dir so was Spaß macht dann bitte aber was soll ich jetzt darauf antworten ? Ich sagte nicht alles was er sagt ist Müll, das heisst nicht dass er kein Müll wiedergibt. Und wenn du es wirklich besser wüsstest würdest du ihn nicht beleidigen sondern noch besser kontern, weil man solche nur auf diese Art stinkig machen kann. Über deine Aufregung lacht er doch nur..



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo kompensiert Russland sie aktuell?
> Das ganze Abenteuer Ukraine als "Spezialoperation", vom eigenen Volk entkoppelt, laufen zu lassen?
> Krachend gescheitert.
> 
> ...


Ich meinte damit "stelle dir vor" die Russen beginnen sich aufzuraffen, und fragte dich was dann. Was machen wir dann ? Aber auch bei einer jetzigen Niederlage ist doch nicht allenernstes davon auszugehen dass sich die Russen einfach zurückziehen. Jede Befürchtung russischer Reaktionen ist berechtigt und eine Einschätzung kaum möglich.
Und wenn Russland eine totale Mobilisierung ausrufen sollte, dann ist Gute Nacht. Unabhängig davon wer nun besser aufgestellt wär, müssten wir uns ebenfalls für den Krieg vorbereiten, er wäre da. Krieg mit Russland... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wenn du diese "Sichtweisen" per PN mit ihm geteilt hast, dann weiß ich auch absolut alles über "dich" und deine, wie auch seine, "Sichtweise(n)" zum Thema...
> 
> Und jetzt erzähl mir doch bitte nochmal, welche "unfassbar zutreffenden Ansichten" er so alles von sich gibt, gerne auch die welche du per PN mit ihm geteilt haben willst, ich höre und bin "völlig gespannt darauf"...


Wenn du absolut alles über mich weisst wirst du sicher auch wissen wie ernst ich Forderungen von jemanden nehme der so herumkreischt als hätte man ihm die Kronjuwelen abgeklemmt. Nichts für Ungut aber ich bin kein Anwalt und sammle hier auch keine BingoPunkte. Wir können vernünftig reden oder garnicht, von U Bahn Niveau wird einem nur schwindelig. Tschüssikowski


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein tut mir leid, geht nicht, da diese beiden Masken einfach absolut scheinheilige Menschen sind, mit völlig untragbaren Ansichten, siehe auch meinen letzten Post dazu, warum.
> 
> Und sowas gehört entsprechend auch öffentlich gezeigt und kommentiert, das solche Menschen und ihre Ansichten hier, wie in dieser Gesellschaft, nicht Salonfähig sind und daher keinen Platz, außerhalb ihrer eigenen Köpfe, haben!


Dir gehts nicht so gut wa ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben die Russrn die Produktion von Geran-2 Drohnen hoch gefahren.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Ich wüsste nicht einmal, dass die Russen überhaupt eine eigene Produktion haben.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer hat noch Quellen für Tatsachenbehauptungen nachzuliefern?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Einzige Tatsache ist ... Erdgas



Yeah, Tatsachen sind in der Tat Mangelware. Selbst wenn man ausdrücklich danach fragt. Dafür gibt es Märchen in Endlosschleife.





Kassalowski schrieb:


> wollten wir nicht eigentlich über ihn, statt mit ihm "reden"?



Einfach keine Ausflüchte mitmachen, sondern einfordern, dass er zu seinen Märchen Stellung bezieht - und die Moderation informieren, wenn er diese Diskussion verweigert.




compisucher schrieb:


> "Damals" habe ich im Rahmen eines Besuchs bei der Marine auch einen Unterwassersprengkörper gesehen, der mit Kampfschwimmern an Schiffen angebracht werden kann.
> War erstaunlich übersichtlich groß, kann mich aber nicht mher an Details erinnern.



Minen für Schiffe ist easy und standard. Aber die Frage ist halt, für was für Tiefen die ausgelegt sind? Übliche Einsatztiefe ist <20 m, hier bräuchte man eine Hohlladung für bis zu 100 m.



> So weit ich da mal was gelesen habe, kann man Sprengstoffreste recht zuverlässig an Hand von Isotopen dem ungefähren geografischen Herstellungsraum zuordnen.



Wenn sie Standardkram nehmen: Ja
Wenn man von einer Spezialkonstruktion ausgehen muss, ist es auch gut möglich, dass der Sprengstoff gezielt aus den Quellen bezogen wurde, zu denen die Spuren zeigen sollen.




compisucher schrieb:


> Und dann stand man vor der Entscheidung, entweder die japanischen Hauptinseln konventionell anzugreifen und evtl. hunderttausende GIs zu verlieren, oder zu zeigen, dass man die ultimative Waffe hat.



Soweit jedenfalls die Rechtfertigung von denjenigen, die 130000 Menschen auf einen Streich ermorden wollten und ein paar Tage später noch einmal 60000 extra, um klar zustellen, dass sie sowas häufiger können und auch keine Hemmungen haben, es zu tun...

Der Rest der Welt geht mittlerweile davon aus, dass es eine rassistisch-rücksichtslose Message Richtung Stalin war. Ggf. gab es noch ein Bedürfniss, den Krieg schnell zu beenden, damit dieser sich keine größeren Teile ex-chinesischen Gebiets einverleibt. Japan hatte aber schon seit längerem kein Angriffspotential mehr, kaum Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten gegen konventionelle Luftschläge und nicht genug Reserven, um eine längere Belagerung auszuhalten. Wenn es die Kapitulation überhaupt verweigert hätte, hätte man es leicht aus der Distanz ausräuchern können.




Eckism schrieb:


> Man sollte aus Russland ein Kuba 2.0 machen...Exportverbot für alles Richtung Russland, Internet kappen und gut ist.
> Hätte zudem den Vorteil, das bei uns die Spinner nicht mehr soviel Russenpropaganda abbekommen.



Die internationale Isolierung ist, noch vor der tatsächlich recht sozialistischen Politik (im Gegensatz zum extrem Elitarismus in praktisch allen anderen real existieren "Sozialismen") einer der Hauptgründe, warum es das Regime auf Kuba überhaupt noch gibt. So eine Unterstützung sollte man Putin nicht zukommen lassen.




Fine1338 schrieb:


> Aber die wirklich interessante Frage lautet wie die Ukraine gegen diese Drohnenbedrohung vorgehen will. Selbst wenn wir der Ukraine mit IRIS-T unsere besten Luftabwehrraketen zu Verfügung stellen ist schon rein rechnerisch von vornherein klar dass man mit Raketen die 400k das Stück kosten gegen die relativ billigen Shahed  Drohnen auf verlorenem Posten steht.



IRIS-T für die 136 absolut überdimensioniert. Sofern das Radar empfindlich genug ist (k.A. - aber der Antrieb könnte ein brauchbares Echo abgeben) wären die Geparden geeignet. Vor der Frage der besten Abwehr ist aber imho zwei andere viel wichtiger:

1. Wie viele von den Teilen liefert der Iran?
Für die Steuerung müssten sie auf direkte Unterstützung Chinas angewiesen und die gehen immer mehr auf Abstand zu Russland. Auch dürften sie Hemmungen haben, dem Iran das nötige Material für ein sehr großes Arsenal hinzustellen, das der ja dann ggf. auch einfach nicht ausliefern, sondern für eigene Zwecke nutzen könnte.

2. Wie klären die Russen Ziele dafür auf?
Auf stillstehende, große Häuse deren Position sie seit Jahren wissen, können die Russen bekanntermaßen auch mit anderen Systemen feuern. Gegen militärische Verbände sind die Kamikazedinger alleine kein großer Schritt nach vorn gegenüber der reichlich vorhandenen Artillerie.



> im Süden sieht es ziemlich schlecht für die Ukrainer aus.



Wenn du die Situation langsam vorrückender Verteidiger als "ziemlich schlecht" betrachtest, wie nennst du dann die von langsam zurückweichenden Angreifern? "Katastrophal"? "Putin hat schon verloren"? "Ukraine erobern? Du und welche Armee?"?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Parallelen zum Volkssturm sind erdrückend, wenn es kein Fake ist.



Die Parallelen zu Berichten über den Zustand der russischen Armee vor relativ wenigen Jahren sind offensichtlich. (Was nicht heißt, dass das Video echt sein muss. Aber ich wunder mich eher über Kameraführung und Tonqualität in der Situation denn über den Inhalt.)


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Der "Kessel" um Lyman ist jetzt, auch nach DeepStateMAP, scheinbar faktisch zu.
Anscheinend ist die ukrainische Armee über das Gewässer / den See dort übergesetzt und hat Yampolivka besetzt und auch sonst Kontrolle über die Straße nach Kreminna.
Damit hätten die russischen Truppen, außer vielleicht noch wenn sie sich zu Fuß quer durch das "Gebüsch" schlagen, keine Möglichkeit mehr sich aus Lyman zurückzuziehen.


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht, ich hab aktuell keine Information darüber ob die Ukrainer da jetzt schon die fliehenden Konvois unter Beschuss nehmen oder die Russen über Aufgaben nachdenken, alles in dichten Nebel gehüllt. 

 Gestern hieß es in russischen Telegram Gruppen auch mal, sie versuchen sich frei zu kämpfen und es würde Verstärkung kommen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Situation langsam vorrückender Verteidiger als "ziemlich schlecht" betrachtest



Welche Quelle hast du für das langsame Vorrücken ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Wie klären die Russen Ziele dafür auf?



Satelliten und Drohnen? Dazu Aufklärungstrupos und Infos über Teiegramkanäle. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Wie viele von den Teilen liefert der Iran?



1000?

Warum sollte Russland nicht in der Lage sein eine Produktion zu organisieren? Iranische Drohnen sind so angelegt,das sie einfach und billig zu produzieren sind. Iranische Drohnen sind seit Jahren im Jemen und anderen Regionen im Einsatz. Das alles trotz massiver Sanktionen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wären die Geparden geeignet



Auf welcher Frontlänge ? 30 Stück sind nichts. Dazu fliegen die Drohnen extrem tief und langsam und sind schwer zu orten. Eingesetzt werden sie im Verbund mit Drohnen, welche Ziele optisch aufklären. Teilweise wohl in Schwärmen, wobei auch LKW Transporter genutzt werden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVSSfMikWtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gleichzeitig ist es sehr kostenintensiv,  sie mit teuren Raketen zu bekämpfen.
Der Sprengkopf, wohl 25kg, ist auch für statische Ziele, wie Munitionslager und Kommandopunkte völlig ausreichend.
Weiter müssen die Ukrainer entscheiden, wo sie ihre begrenzte Luftabwehr positionieren, was anderenorts wiederum Lücken erzeugt.
Schützt man also seine Truppen, oder Verkehrsknoten und Infrastruktureinrichtungen.


Optiki schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht, ich hab aktuell keine Information darüber ob die Ukrainer da jetzt schon die fliehenden Konvois unter Beschuss nehmen oder die Russen über Aufgaben nachdenken, alles in dichten Nebel gehüllt.
> 
> Gestern hieß es in russischen Telegram Gruppen auch mal, sie versuchen sich frei zu kämpfen und es würde Verstärkung kommen.



Stavik wurde wohl zurückerobert und Verstärkungen treten in den Kampf ein.
Ukrainer führen Kampfgruppen von anderen Donbassabschnitten nach Liman und greifen ständig an.
Ich denke nicht das Liman diese Opfer wert ist, auch wenn man andere Fronten schwächt.
Wenn die Russrn vorhätten Liman aufzugeben, wären sie schon weg, aber sie halten es und es gibt Gerüchte über große Verbände die sich aus Norden und Osten bereit nachen.
Auf Youtube sieht man Massen an Gerät, das auf dem Weg sein soll.


Thema Himars









						US Is Sending More Artillery to Ukraine — But It Won’t Arrive for Years
					

The highly-prized HIMARS artillery system in the US’s latest $1.1 billion security assistance package for Ukraine will take a few years to be built, a Pentagon official said Wednesday.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

dann schauen wir doch mal. Tweet ist ca. 3 minuten alt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576148827509489665

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf Youtube sieht man Massen an Gerät, das auf dem Weg sein soll.


verlink doch mal, vlt sieht man woher der Wind weht


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Habt ihr immer noch nicht begriffen, wie das bei Radio Moskau läuft? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Man nehme aktuelle Meldungen der Ukrainischen Seite und kehre dieses durch einfachstes Austauschen der "Vorzeichen" in das 100%ige Gegenteil um.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576060343989653504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheint also schon zu stimmen, dass massig Gerät auf dem Weg ist. Schauen wir mal, obs tatsächlich auch so ist.


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Habt ihr immer noch nicht begriffen, wie das bei Radio Moskau läuft? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Man nehme aktuelle Meldungen der Ukrainischen Seite und kehre dieses durch einfachstes Austauschen der "Vorzeichen" in das 100%ige Gegenteil um.


Es geht nicht darum etwas zu begreifen, sondern nur noch zu schauen, in wie weit man diese Person in seiner Meinung beeinflussen kann. Klar können wir jetzt auch den ganzen Tag mit Vergleichen zum 3 Reich arbeiten oder einfach Sreenshots von Twitterposten, aber dann ist das für mich auch nicht der Sinn der Sache.

Es gibt Videos von Material, ja schön und gibt es die passenden freien Einheiten, welche Ausbildung haben die und wo genau ist das Video, dass ist doch die Frage.

Wo ist das Bild aus deinem Sreenshot entstanden, auf welcher Seite der Stadt sind sie und wo sind die Russen aktuell, durch das Bild wissen wir nicht viel mehr als vorher und du hast auch seine Aussage nicht widerlegt.

laut dem Internet wissen ist es 49.012186, 37.771734

Für die Ankündung des Lens Lease Starts findest du bestimmt auch ein ordentliche Quelle, da muss nicht einfach eine Twitterseite herhalten.

Greyzone ein von einem Wagner Soldaten geführten Telegram Kanal mit 300k+ Follower schrieb dies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> verlink doch mal, vlt sieht man woher der Wind weht


Da gibt es in der tat ein paar Kanäle, welche das durch Personen gemachte Bildmaterial der Züge, mit russischen Nachschub & Truppenverlegungen, dokumentieren, ohne weitere Wertungen / Kommentare dazu, inkl. aus welcher Ecke die Aufnahmen kommen und ggf. in welche Richtung sie unterwegs sind, z.B. auf Odo Puiu Events, oder auch bei OP Info.


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da gibt es in der tat ein paar Kanäle, welche das durch Personen gemachte Bildmaterial der Züge, mit russischen Nachschub & Truppenverlegungen, dokumentieren, ohne weitere Wertungen / Kommentare dazu, inkl. aus welcher Ecke die Aufnahmen kommen und ggf. in welche Richtung sie unterwegs sind, z.B. auf Odo Puiu Events, oder auch bei OP Info.


Wieso hattest du jetzt das Bedürfnis mich darüber aufzuklären? Klang es für dich so, als würde ich glaube das gibt es nicht oder wie? 

Ich wollte schauen, welche Videos er so verlinkt und ob ich die schon mal gesehen habe, bzw. Informationen dazu habe. Das es Kanäle gibt, welche sich mit sowas beschäftigen war mir durchaus bewusst, wie es auch Leute gibt, welche Anhand von Beschriftungen, die Fahrzeuge den militärischen Gruppen der Russen zuordnen. 

Russland hat in diese Gebiete auch schon T-90 nachgeschoben und es hab am Ende gar nichts gebracht, weil die Russen im Rückwärtsgang in den Graben gefahren sind. (Quelle)

Also nur weil jetzt Material durch die Gegend fährt, heißt das noch nicht viel, aber ich glaube dich brauche ich da nicht zu überzeugen.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> verlink doch mal, vlt sieht man woher der Wind weht







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJTzL5OHEbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 zB zeigt der Kanal viele Filme von Equipment. 

Frage ist natürlich ob es jetzt wirklich diese Transporte zeigt,  nur das diese stattfinden, scheint sehr real zu sein.
Warum sollten sie das aber nicht schon einige Zeit tun, wo der Angriff auf Liman eine ganze Weile rollt.
Das die Ukraine aber schon mehrere Woghen daran knabbert, sollte beachtet werden, weil dies eigentlich auf eine starke Abwehr und hohe Verluste schließen lässt.

Ich denke nicht das Bilder von Ortsschildern eine ausreichend gute Info sind. Die Ukraine schwärmt mit DRGs aus und da lassen sich schnell ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie das aber nicht schon einige Zeit tun, wo der Angriff auf Liman eine ganze Weile rollt.


Ach echt es finden Transporte statt, weil der Nachschub und Ausgleich für Verluste der russischen Armee natürlich von irgendwo her anrollen müssen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Das die Ukraine aber schon mehrere Woghen daran knabbert, sollte beachtet werden, weil dies eigentlich auf eine starke Abwehr und hohe Verluste schließen lässt.



Ersteres vermutlich, das die Stellungen der russischen Truppen um Lyman stark ausgebaut waren.
Daraus aber automatisch auch auf zweiteres zu schließen ist in etwa so als würde man meinen, nur weil Polizisten eine Waffe tragen, würden sie diese auch in jeder Situation automatisch einsetzen.

Das eine bedingt nunmal nicht automatisch das andere, wie auch als Beispiel die Schlacht um Kursk zeigt, wo die Verluste der Wehrmacht, als Angreifer, trotz massiv ausgebauter russischer Stellungen, am Ende bei um die 54.000 Soldaten lagen, während auf russischer Seite, als Verteidiger, Verluste um die 155.000 Soldaten zu verzeichnen hatte, also gut dem dreifachen.

Das es daher jetzt über eine Woche gedauert hat, bis die Situation um Lyman für die Ukraine so steht wie sie jetzt steht, kann genauso darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass die ukrainische Arme Verluste eben minimieren wollte und daher nicht auf biegen und brechen agiert hat.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Bilder von Ortsschildern eine ausreichend gute Info sind. Die Ukraine schwärmt mit DRGs aus und da lassen sich schnell ein paar Bilder machen.



Du glaubst ja auch nicht das eine ukrainische Identität gibt und diese nur eine böse westliche Erfindung ist, genauso wie das die ukrainische Armee im März im Donbas, im Kessel, von der russischen Armee aufgerieben wurde...

Blos was solche "Menschen" wie du "glauben", geht der Realität am Ende sprichwörtlich dann doch am Ar*sch vorbei.


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Das Bild mit dem Ortschild stammt aus einem Video und in dem, ist nicht ein Schuss zu hören, meine Echokammer sagt mir es ist ein Hinweise darauf, ne ich selbst denke, das heißt die russischen Seite ist bereits aus der Stadt. Ich glaube auch das die Ukrainer schon in der Stadt unterwegs sind, aber eventuell schreibt es auch Wargonzo auf Telegram. 

Ich hoffe ich mach das so richtig, anscheinend ist das ja der way to go. 

Mal Ernsthaft, der Nebel löst sich gerade auf und wie aussieht sind die Russen zum großen Teil weg.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Für die Ankündung des Lens Lease Starts findest du bestimmt auch ein ordentliche Quelle, da muss nicht einfach eine Twitterseite herhalten.


Ist dir die Verlautbarung eines Herren Anton Gerashchenko eventuell Quelle genug, oder soll ich mal bei Selenskyj himself nach einer offiziellen Bekanntmachung fragen? Vielleicht haut er ja direkt die Pläne für das weitere Vorgehen der Ukraine in Bezug auf Cherson mit raus!?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem Ortschild stammt aus einem Video und in dem, ist nicht ein Schuss zu hören, meine Echokammer sagt mir es ist ein Hinweise darauf, ne ich selbst denke, das heißt die russischen Seite ist bereits aus der Stadt.



Das man keine Schüsse hört muss erst einmal nicht viel heißen.
Die Aufnahmen können durchaus auch während einer Feuerpause entstanden sein, z.B. während man von ukrainischer Seite mit nach ihren Angaben in der Stadt eingeschlossen russischen Soldaten über eine Kapitulation verhandelt hat, was zuletzt der Fall war, aber wohl im Ergebnis angeblich von den russischen Soldaten komplett abgelehnt worden sein soll.

Und ob die meisten russischen Truppen rechtzeitig aus Lyman abgehauen sind?
Kann man unabhängig wohl nicht sagen.
Von ukrainischer Seite behauptet man es wären etwa 5000 russische Soldaten in Lyman eingekesselt worden.
Andere Quellen sprechen ehr von einer Zahl zwischen 1000 und 2500 russischen Soldaten.


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2022)

Oder einfach: 








						Ukraine Democracy Defense Lend-Lease Act of 2022 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Lyman de-okkupiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576177742869016576

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wer warten will bis offizielle, staatliche Ukrainische Stellen das bestätigen, der wartet eben die 3, 4 Stunden noch.


----------



## Tschetan (1. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Habt ihr immer noch nicht begriffen, wie das bei Radio Moskau läuft? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Man nehme aktuelle Meldungen der Ukrainischen Seite und kehre dieses durch einfachstes Austauschen der "Vorzeichen" in das 100%ige Gegenteil um.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du meinst das dies keine Propaganda ist ?

Welche Piloten, welche Anzahl und Modell soll denn hier etwas bewirken?
Auch wäre interessant wann.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder einfach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nuja, es geht ja nicht darum, wann das verabschiedet wurde sondern darum, dass das programm bisher noch nicht lief.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder einfach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komm doch den im Internet rumstreunernden "Kreml-Pinoccios" nicht Quellen.
Solange Schreinermeister Putin dort nicht seine Inizialien eingeritzt hat, sind die sowieso nicht glaubwürdig.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> nuja, es geht ja nicht darum, wann das verabschiedet wurde sondern darum, dass das programm bisher noch nicht lief.


Ich war eigentlich der Meinung die letzten "Hilfspakete" an Material, ect., aus den USA, wären schon unter den LLA gefallen?


----------



## Optiki (1. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Ist dir die Verlautbarung eines Herren Anton Gerashchenko eventuell Quelle genug,


es geht darum, das dein Beitrag aus einem riesigen Bild und Einblendung besteht und dann einfach nur eine Twitterseite verlinkt, anstatt direkt einen ordentliche Quelle zu verlinken 



Kassalowski schrieb:


> oder soll ich mal bei Selenskyj himself nach einer offiziellen Bekanntmachung fragen? Vielleicht haut er ja direkt die Pläne für das weitere Vorgehen der Ukraine in Bezug auf Cherson mit raus!?


weil es ja auch das Gleich ist.. fang jetzt nicht mit solchen Übertreibungen an



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das man keine Schüsse hört muss erst einmal nicht viel heißen.
> Die Aufnahmen können durchaus auch während einer Feuerpause entstanden sein, z.B. während man von ukrainischer Seite mit nach ihren Angaben in der Stadt eingeschlossen russischen Soldaten über eine Kapitulation verhandelt hat, was zuletzt der Fall war, aber wohl im Ergebnis angeblich von den russischen Soldaten komplett abgelehnt worden sein soll.


das wäre natürlich möglich, aber wer traut den Russen so weit, in einer Feuerpause erstmal dahin zu gehen und seine Fahne aufzuhängen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ob die meisten russischen Truppen rechtzeitig aus Lyman abgehauen sind?
> Kann man unabhängig wohl nicht sagen.
> Von ukrainischer Seite behauptet man es wären etwa 5000 russische Soldaten in Lyman eingekesselt worden.
> Andere Quellen sprechen ehr von einer Zahl zwischen 1000 und 2500 russischen Soldaten.


einige werden schon vor einer Wochen abgehauen sein, paar über letzten Tagen und der Rest wird es gestern und in der Nacht versucht haben, wie hoch die Verlusten waren, werden wir sehen, ich denke doch höher als in Izium


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komm doch den im Internet rumstreunernden "Kreml-Pinoccios" nicht Quellen.


Eigentlich war das ja an die gerichtet, die anscheinend den lieben langen Tag über nichts besseres zu tun haben, als auf Twitter und anderen "Social" Media die Fleischpeitsche zu schwingen.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> es geht darum, das dein Beitrag aus einem riesigen Bild und Einblendung besteht und dann einfach nur eine Twitterseite verlinkt, anstatt direkt einen ordentliche Quelle zu verlinken


gab es zu dem zeitpunkt halt noch nicht - Gibt aber eben auch Quellen, denen man größtenteils trauen kann, gerade wenn es um solch doch recht wichtige Dinge geht. Offizielle sind da naturgemäß langsamer, möglicherweise auch weil die noch ein paar andere Dinge an den Hacken haben mit denen sie sich zu beschäftigen haben. Bildgröße seh ich ein, wird demnächst wieder auf normalmaß gezogen - ne extrainterpretation einfachster englischsprachiger Verlautbarungen meinerseits halte ich aber nach wie vor für Unsinnig im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


Optiki schrieb:


> weil es ja auch das Gleich ist.. fang jetzt nicht mit solchen Übertreibungen an


"Stil"mittel halt. Aber wie gesagt, ich denke die betreffenden Stäbe haben anderes zu tun als zu jeder Neuigkeit direkt Social-Media beiträge zu verfassen bzw. verfassen zu lassen. Alles gut! ☮️


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich der Meinung die letzten "Hilfspakete" an Material, ect., aus den USA, wären schon unter den LLA gefallen?


soweit ich weiss nicht, alles quasi spenden.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Russrn vorhätten Liman aufzugeben, wären sie schon weg, aber sie halten es und es gibt Gerüchte über große Verbände die sich aus Norden und Osten bereit nachen.
> Auf Youtube sieht man Massen an Gerät, das auf dem Weg sein soll.


Im LiveTicker einer poln Nachrichtenseite berichten russischer Blogger man hätte Liman fallen gelassen und ziehe Verstärkungen zurück, Übersetzung des Orginals:

14:22

Igor Girkin - ehemaliger FSB-Oberst über die Situation in Łyman:
„Nach den Informationen, die ich erhalte, haben die ukrainischen Streitkräfte Lyman erobert oder sind (zumindest) bereits tief eingedrungen. Ich hoffe, die Stadt wurde verlassen, ohne ihre Garnison zu zerstören.“


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

> In der Debatte um die Frage, wie eine weitere Eskalation des Krieges in der Ukraine vermieden werden kann, schlägt der Philosoph Richard David Precht eine Initiative einzelner Nato-Staaten vor. Diese sollten Russland verbindlich garantieren, dass sie eine Aufnahme der Ukraine in das Verteidigungsbündnis mit ihrem Veto verhindern würden, und so zu einer Deeskalation der Lage beitragen.
> 
> „Als es darum ging, Finnland und Schweden in die Nato aufzunehmen, haben wir ja gelernt, dass laut Nato-Vertrag alle Mitgliedsstaaten einverstanden sein müssen mit einer Neuaufnahme. Sollte also auch nur ein einziges europäisches Land Russland eine verbindliche Garantie geben, dass es nicht für die Aufnahme der Ukraine in die Nato stimmt, wäre schon erster Druck aus dem Kessel genommen und möglicherweise der Boden für weiterreichende Gespräche bereitet“, sagte Precht im Podcast „Geyer & Niesmann“ des RedaktionsNetzwerks Deutschland (RND).
> 
> „Nützen würde vielleicht ein verbindliches Abkommen von ein, zwei oder drei Nato-Staaten mit Russland, dass die Ukraine nicht in die Nato aufgenommen wird. Ich glaube, in dem Moment hätte man zumindest einen Horizont für weitere Verständigung“, so der Philosoph und Bestsellerautor weiter. „Fakt ist, die Russen hätten dadurch überhaupt mal ein Ergebnis erreicht. Denn ohne das werden sie den Krieg nicht beenden“, betonte Precht. „Ein solches Angebot hätte den Vorteil, dass es den Westen und die Ukraine vergleichsweise wenig kostet, aber den Russen viel bedeutet.“


Quelle:  Richard David Precht: Einzelne Nato-Staaten sollten Russland Nicht-Aufnahme der Ukraine garantieren


Melnyk hat das gar nicht gefallen:



> Mit scharfer Kritik reagierte der scheidende ukrainische Botschafter in Deutschland, Andrij Melnyk, auf den Precht-Vorschlag: „Herrn Precht als ‚Philosophen‘ zu bezeichnen klingt wie Hohn & Beleidigung für Hegel oder Kant, die sich im Grab umdrehen würden. Dass dieser egomane Typ uns seine schäbigen Ratschläge für die NATO-Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine erteilt, grenzt an Schizophrenie“, schrieb Melnyk am Samstag bei Twitter.


Wobei eine NATO- Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine auch eher utopisch ist. 

Die Hoffnung brauchen die sich gar nicht machen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei eine NATO- Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine auch eher utopisch ist.


Man kann aber verstehen, dass die Ukrainer das gerne wollen.
Selbst wenn sich Russland zurück zieht, können sie in ein paar Jahren wieder vor Kiew stehen. Eine Nato Mitgliedschaft würde das verhindern.
Und wären die baltischen Staaten nicht in der Nato, hätte Russland die schon besetzt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann aber verstehen, dass die Ukrainer das gerne wollen.


Wollen und bekommen ist ein Unterschied.
Ich würde es ihnen auch gönnen aber es ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin für einen sofortigen Beitritt der Ukraine zur Nato, dann wäre der Krieg blitzschnell vorbei...Putin/Medwedew hat ja klargestellt, das die Ukraine und deren Bürger nicht zu extistieren hat.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wollen und bekommen ist ein Unterschied.
> Ich würde es ihnen auch gönnen aber es ist leider nicht möglich.


Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein? Die Nato kann sich die Aufnahmebedingungen genauso zurechtbiegen, wie Russland sich alles mögliche zurechtbiegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle:  Richard David Precht: Einzelne Nato-Staaten sollten Russland Nicht-Aufnahme der Ukraine garantieren
> 
> 
> Melnyk hat das gar nicht gefallen:
> ...


Der gute Herr Precht ist auch ein vollständiger Traumtänzer...
Die Ukraine hat bei ihren Verhandlungen mit Russland, zu Beginn des Krieges, selbst angeboten auf einen NATO-Beitritt künftig zu verzichten und sich zur Neutralität zu verpflichten.

Interessierte Putin da schon einen feuchten, mal gar nicht davon geredet das zuvor, vor 2014, NATO-Staaten ja, mit "Rücksicht" auf Russland, schon gegen einen Beitritt der Ukraine aussprachen.

Was also glaubt dieser Traumtänzer würde sowas, wie das von ihm vorgeschlagene, ändern?
Richtig, gar nichts.

In meinen Augen ausschließlich die Wunschträumerei eines blinden Narren, der die Realität, im Bezug auf Russland, nicht warhaben / anerkennen möchte und immer noch glaubt, es wäre Russland bei der Ukraine in irgend einer weise je um die NATO gegangen und nicht etwa um den Versuch, nostalgisch-verklärte sowjetische Vormachtsfantasien, unter Waffengewalt, wieder herstellen zu wollen.

Entsprechend hat Melnyk da auch durchaus recht, mit seinem Kommentar darauf.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Richard David Precht: Einzelne Nato-Staaten sollten Russland Nicht-Aufnahme der Ukraine garantieren


Gehts noch?


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der gute Herr Precht ist auch ein vollständiger Traumtänzer...
> Die Ukraine hat bei ihren Verhandlungen mit Russland, zu Beginn des Krieges, selbst angeboten auf einen NATO-Beitritt künftig zu verzichten und sich zur Neutralität zu verpflichten.
> 
> Interessierte Putin da schon einen feuchten, mal gar nicht davon geredet das zuvor, vor 2014, NATO-Staaten ja, mit "Rücksicht" auf Russland, schon gegen einen Beitritt der Ukraine aussprachen.
> ...


Ich glaube auch nicht das solche Garantien  Putin von seinen Plänen abhalten würden.

Nur beitreten darf sie in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht. Auch nach keinen Waffenstillstand oder sogar Friedensvertrag.  Weil das eine unnötige Provokation wäre. Aber ich glaube falls es einen Friedensvertrag gäbe, würde Putin sich das da reinschreiben lassen, das die Ukraine auf ein NATO-Mitgliedschaft verzichtet.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur beitreten darf sie in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht. Auch nach keinen Waffenstillstand.  Weil Putin sich wohlmöglich dann wieder irgendeinen Grund sucht für irgendetwas.


Putin kann sich dann, mit seinem Trümmerhaufen von Armee, gerne so viele Gründe suchen wie er möchte, welcher Furz ihm da dann als Vorwand für sowas quer sitzt.

Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, er würde es dann wirklich in Kauf nehmen, für diesen Furz, einen Krieg mit der gesamten NATO anzufangen, wenn die Ukraine nach Ende dieses momentanen russischen Angriffskrieges, in die NATO aufgenommen werden würde?



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube falls es einen Friedensvertrag gäbe, würde *Putin sich das da reinschreiben lassen, das die Ukraine auf ein NATO-Mitgliedschaft verzichtet.*



Das würde die Ukraine, nachdem was Russland nun seit 8 Monaten dort abzieht, wohl nie so in einem Friedensvertrag akzeptieren und wenn es irgendwann überhaupt zu einem Friedensvertrag kommen wird, dann auch sicher nicht mehr unter den Bedingungen, das Russland überhaupt noch irgendwas verlangen könnte, außer Frieden und ggf. Wiedergutmachung für die Kriegsschäden zu leisten.


----------



## behemoth85 (1. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin für einen sofortigen Beitritt der Ukraine zur Nato, dann wäre der Krieg blitzschnell vorbei...Putin/Medwedew hat ja klargestellt, das die Ukraine und deren Bürger nicht zu extistieren hat.
> 
> 
> Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein? Die Nato kann sich die Aufnahmebedingungen genauso zurechtbiegen, wie Russland sich alles mögliche zurechtbiegt.


Naja eine Aufnahme jetzt würde wohl den 3WK auslösen. Aber nach dem Krieg, wenn wir dann noch alle leben lol, bin ich auch dafür dass die Ukraine Mitglied wird im vollem Umfang. Die haben sich das ja wohl mehr als verdient und eigtl wäre es eher für uns ein Previlleg so eine Armee an der Ostflanke zu haben. Stelle dir mal vor Putin hätte im Februar mehr Glück gehabt, dann wäre die Ukraine heute gegen uns. Allso alle Ehren dafür was dieser Staat da gerade auch für uns alle gerade tuet.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das würde die Ukraine, nachdem was Russland nun seit 8 Monaten abzieht wohl nie so in einem Friedensvertrag akzeptieren und wenn es irgendwann zu einem Friedensvertrag kommt, dann auch sicher nicht mehr unter der Bedingung, das Russland überhaupt noch irgendwas verlangen könnte, außer Frieden und ggf. Wiedergutmachung für die Kriegsschäden.


Ich hatte das noch editiert und umgeändert: Ich glaube, dass eine Bedingung für einen  Friedensvertrag, ein Verzicht der Ukraine auf die NATO-Mitgliedschaft ist.

Es sei denn man schadet und schwächt Russland so das sie das anbieten oder sich verziehen.


----------



## Fine1338 (1. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> IRIS-T für die 136 absolut überdimensioniert. Sofern das Radar empfindlich genug ist (k.A. - aber der Antrieb könnte ein brauchbares Echo abgeben) wären die Geparden geeignet. Vor der Frage der besten Abwehr ist aber imho zwei andere viel wichtiger:
> 
> 1. Wie viele von den Teilen liefert der Iran?
> Für die Steuerung müssten sie auf direkte Unterstützung Chinas angewiesen und die gehen immer mehr auf Abstand zu Russland. Auch dürften sie Hemmungen haben, dem Iran das nötige Material für ein sehr großes Arsenal hinzustellen, das der ja dann ggf. auch einfach nicht ausliefern, sondern für eigene Zwecke nutzen könnte.



Schwierig dass auch nur einzuschätzen ... aber da die Dinger angeblich ziemlich leicht herzustellen sind wahrscheinlich einige. Und das mit China ist halt auch so eine Sache, die haben sich heute zusammen mit Indien bei der Abstimmung im Sicherheitsrat wo es um die Verurteilung der neuesten Annexionen ging leider auch mal wieder enthalten. Dabei hätte man grade da ein Zeichen setzen können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Wie klären die Russen Ziele dafür auf?
> Auf stillstehende, große Häuse deren Position sie seit Jahren wissen, können die Russen bekanntermaßen auch mit anderen Systemen feuern. Gegen militärische Verbände sind die Kamikazedinger alleine kein großer Schritt nach vorn gegenüber der reichlich vorhandenen Artillerie.


Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten und muss dementsprechend bis ich selber oder mir irgendwer eine bessere Quelle zeigt vorerst einfach davon ausgehen dass die Russen damit ordentlich Schaden anrichten. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du die Situation langsam vorrückender Verteidiger als "ziemlich schlecht" betrachtest, wie nennst du dann die von langsam zurückweichenden Angreifern? "Katastrophal"? "Putin hat schon verloren"? "Ukraine erobern? Du und welche Armee?"?


Naja, das Problem ist ja auch nicht dass die Ukraine langsam vorrückt sondern die verhältnismässig hohen Verluste die sie dabei angeblich machen. So sehr ich mir auch wünsche dass die Ukraine ihr Territorium zurückbekommt aber Leute verheizen hat einfach immer einen gewissen bitteren Beigeschmack. Vielleicht sollten die die Front im Süden einfach nur verteidigen um sich erstmal auf den Osten zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Naja eine Aufnahme jetzt würde wohl den 3WK auslösen.


WIeso 3. WK?
Die Russen einfach aus der Ukraine verjagen, ohne die russische Grenze zu übertreten und gut is...
Die Nato ist schließlich "nur" ein Verteidigungsbündnis und kein Angriffsbündnis.

Verdient hat es sich die Ukraine und deren Trupper auf jeden Fall. Dort ist zwar auch nicht alles Perfekt, aber Selensky ist nicht die schlechteste Person, dort mal einiges zum guten zu Wenden, denke ich.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

Fine1338 schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist ja auch nicht dass die Ukraine langsam vorrückt sondern die verhältnismässig hohen Verluste die sie dabei angeblich machen. So sehr ich mir auch wünsche dass die Ukraine ihr Territorium zurückbekommt aber Leute verheizen hat einfach immer einen gewissen bitteren Beigeschmack. Vielleicht sollten die die Front im Süden einfach nur verteidigen um sich erstmal auf den Osten zu konzentrieren.


In wieweit die Ukraine dort irgendwas "verheizt" kann ein Medium wie NY Times sicherlich aktuell genauso wenig verlässlich feststellen, wie jeder andere Außenstehende und wird sie auch sicher nicht rausfinden, wenn sie dafür nur ein paar (verwundete) Soldaten, in den unteren / mittleren Rängen, über deren Front-Erfahrungen befragen.

Da dies gar keine ausreichend fundierte Faktenlage dazu liefert und der Zugang zu solch verlässlichen Datenlagen ist momentan für niemanden außerhalb der ukrainischen Armee und der Staatsführung überhaupt zugänglich / einsehbar.

Ob die ukrainische Armee, dort um Cherson, also wirklich in umfassenden Stil "sinnlos verheizt hat", wird sich entsprechend erst nach Ende des Krieges wirklich klären lassen, wenn man irgendwann mal Zugriff auf die militärischen Archive erhält und diese dann von Militärhistorikern fachlich analysiert und aufgearbeitet werden können.

Momentan konstruiert die NY Times, in diesen Zusammenhang, auch höchsten irgendwas auf einer äußerst wackligen und ehr zweifelhaften Datenlage zusammen und zieht dann daraus Schlüsse, die ihrer Meinung nach zutreffen sollen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2022)

Und so sitzen die ganzen Prechts irgendwo in Schland selbstgefällig knatternd in ihrem Ohrensessel, beobachten maximal angesäuert die Fortschritte der Ukraine und verbreiten weiterhin betonköpfig ihren voluminanten Stuss.

Unabhängig davon:








						Mobilmachung: Kolonialmacht Russland schröpft ihre Provinzen
					

Russlands Militär rekrutiert massiv in entlegenen Provinzen und unter ethnischen Minderheiten. Die Folgen: Noch mehr Armut und Benachteiligung.




					www.zdf.de
				



Wenn das so weiter geht, hat Russland bald nicht nur mit seinem vom Zaun gebrochenem Krieg in der Ukraine zu tun, sondern als Binnenkolonialmacht auch verstärkt mit antikolonialen Bewegungen und Gruppen im eigenen Land.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Allerdings wird derzeit von diversen Stellen die es tatsächlich auch wissen könnten schon Welle gemacht, dass es in Kürze (auch) aus dem Süden "gute Nachrichten" geben wird.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei eine NATO- Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine auch eher utopisch ist.
> 
> Die Hoffnung brauchen die sich gar nicht machen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das noch editiert und umgeändert: Ich glaube, dass eine Bedingung für einen Friedensvertrag, ein Verzicht der Ukraine auf die NATO-Mitgliedschaft ist.


Ich hingegen glaube, dass Putin zu unterschreiben haben wird, was ihm vorgelegt wird. Und auch, dass die Ukraine über kurz oder lang NATO-Mitglied sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Ich hingegen glaube, dass Putin zu unterscheiben haben wird, was ihm vorgelegt wird. Und auch, dass die Ukraine über kurz oder lang NATO-Mitglied sein wird.


Dann muß Russland aber richtig in die Knie gezwungen werden. Aktuell sieht es noch nicht danach aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann muß Russland aber richtig in die Knie gezwungen werden. Aktuell sieht es noch nicht danach aus.


"Richtig in die Knie gezwungen" bedeutet am Ende auch nur, es muss ihm daheim die eigene Bevölkerung auf das Kremldach steigen, weil sie die Nase voll von hat und dem ist Putin mit der Teilmobilmachung bereits einen großen Schritt näher gekommen und kommt ihm jetzt mit jeden toten Reservisten und jeden Reservisten, der auf Urlaub nach Hause kommt, einen weiteren Schritt näher.

Weil jeden dieser sterbenden Reservisten kann die Kremlpropaganda nicht mehr so einfach vertuschen und das was die Reservisten auf Heimaturlaub von der Front Daheim erzählen werden, kann der Kreml nicht wegzensieren.

Die Zeit spielt in der Urkaine nach wie vor gegen Putin, jeden Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Noch nicht, richtig - aber das werden wir sehen.

Sich auf ihrem Erfog ausruhen zu wollen scheinen die Ukrainer jedenfalls nicht.
Rubizhne, Lysychansk, Kreminna und Sievierodonetsk sollen unter hartem Artilleriebeschuß stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Karte/Frontlinien sind ca 24h alt, nicht dass ihr euch wundert..)


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2022)

Grad erst gelesen, falls ich nicht zu spät bin:









						Russland gibt Stadt Lyman angeblich auf - Ukraine spricht von Einkesselung
					

Russische Truppen haben die strategisch wichtige Stadt Lyman im Gebiet Donezk nach eigenen Angaben aufgegeben. Die Ukraine macht dem widersprechende Angaben: Es seien rund 5.000 Soldaten eingekesselt.




					web.de
				




Gruß


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Richtig in die Knie gezwungen" bedeutet am Ende auch nur, es muss ihm daheim die eigene Bevölkerung auf das Kremldach steigen, weil sie die Nase voll von hat und dem ist Putin mit der Teilmobilmachung bereits einen großen Schritt näher gekommen und kommt ihm jetzt mit jeden toten Reservisten und jeden Reservisten, der auf Urlaub nach Hause kommt, einen weiteren Schritt näher.


Mit "noch nicht" meine ich eine realistische Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage. Nicht das ich nicht daran glaube oder es nicht hoffe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Quelle hast du...



...jetzt endlich mal für deine Behauptung von letzter Woche? Oder möchtest du die zurückziehen, nachdem du selbst in anderem Kontext gesagt hast, dass es an "Fakten" mangelt?

Solange nicht eins von beiden geschehen ist, brauchst du jedenfalls keine neuen Baustellen aufmachen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann aber verstehen, dass die Ukrainer das gerne wollen.
> Selbst wenn sich Russland zurück zieht, können sie in ein paar Jahren wieder vor Kiew stehen. Eine Nato Mitgliedschaft würde das verhindern.
> Und wären die baltischen Staaten nicht in der Nato, hätte Russland die schon besetzt.



Wollen kann man vieles. Aber die NATO ist nicht die Heilsarmee und die Ukraine erfüllt aktuell nicht die Aufnahmekriterien. Ehe sie soweit ist, dass sie eine Bereicherung für das Verteidigungsbündnis wäre, werden auch nach einem Sieg 1-2-3 Jahrzehnte vergehen. Von daher sind Erwartungen der Ukraine, jetzt einen positiven Bescheid auf ihren Antrag zu bekommen, genauso bescheuert wie Putins Forderung, weitere NATO-Aufnahmen bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag auszuschließen und bestehenden Mitgliedern praktisch den Schutz zu entziehen.

Anm. an der Stelle: Seit wann verleihen einem eine ÖR-Sendung und eine Professur eigentlich diplomatische Bedeutung? Wenn ich radikale Forderungen stelle, reagieren keine Botschafter.
Dabei hab ich wenigstens gute Ideen  !




RyzA schrieb:


> Es sei denn man schadet und schwächt Russland so das sie das anbieten oder sich verziehen.



Das ist sowieso Bedingung. Einen Vertrag braucht man mit Putin dagegen nicht erst abzuschließen. Das wäre Verschwendung von Papier und Tinte, denn er hält sich ja eh nicht dran. Frieden gibt es also erst, wenn Putin keine Rolle mehr spielt - und dann hat Russland entweder gar nichts mehr zu melden oder was besseres zu tun, als wegen der NATO rumzuheulen.




Fine1338 schrieb:


> Schwierig dass auch nur einzuschätzen ... aber da die Dinger angeblich ziemlich leicht herzustellen sind wahrscheinlich einige.



Die Drohne selbst ist vermutlich leicht herzustellen, ja. Aber das sind z.B. die russischen Raketen eigentlich auch. Als Knackpunkt für russische Rüstung wird allgemein die Elektronik genannt und die ist bei einem Flugkörper, der über längere Strecken eigenständig navigieren kann, der mutmaßlich in einem Zielgebiet kreisen und weitere Anweisungen abwarten kann und eventuell auch Einsatzabbrüche mit anschließender Landung beherrscht, schlichtweg komplexer. Wenn Russland keine Iskander-Steuerungen mehr hinbekommt, würde ich auch erwarten, dass sie keine Shaed-136 ausrüsten können.

Umgekehrt sind die Vorteile von letzterer (leicht versteck- oder gar improvisierbare Abschussrampen, >1.000 km Reichweite zum Aufwand eines Ultraleichtflugzeugs, Fähigkeit im Tiefflug unbemerkt Grenzen zu überqueren, die nur in großen Abständen gesichert werden, Loitering + ggf Rückkehr) maßgeschneidert auf die Situation Irans und seiner terroristischen Verbündeten, aber komplett wertlos in einem konventionellen, kleinräumig verdichteten, von einer Industrienation geführten Krieg wie in der Ukraine. Für Russland ist das einfach nur ein lahmer, kleiner Marschflugkörper. Der einzige Pluspunkt, den ich sehe:
Die Dinger könn(t)en ab Lager im Iran bezogen werden und sind nicht an den beschränkten Wochenoutput russischer Fabriken gebunden.

Aber in Anbetracht der wirtschaftlichen Lage im Iran und deren Eigenbedarf in Friedenszeiten glaube ich nicht, dass sie schnell große Mengen produzieren können. Und die Freigabe größerer Lagerbestände ist in Anbetracht der explosiven Lage am persischen Golf ein Risiko. (Auch wenn das Ajatollah-Regime dazu möglicherweise bereit ist, wenn es im Gegenzug z.B. russisches Luftfahrt-Know-How bekommt. Das könnte noch böse Folgen haben...)




> Und das mit China ist halt auch so eine Sache, die haben sich heute zusammen mit Indien bei der Abstimmung im Sicherheitsrat wo es um die Verurteilung der neuesten Annexionen ging leider auch mal wieder enthalten. Dabei hätte man grade da ein Zeichen setzen können.



Die haben früher gegen russlandkritische Resulotionen gestimmt und iirc hat China sogar schon mal sein Veto eingelegt oder zumindest damit gedroht. Dass sie sich nur noch enthalten, ist ein ziemlich deutlicher Schritt weg von Russland. Daher halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die beiden jetzt den Iran (mit dem sie eigentlich nicht übermäßig gut befreundet sind) Russland zu Liebe und über alle Sanktionen und internationale Beziehungen hinweg mit Technik vollpumpen.



> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten und muss dementsprechend bis ich selber oder mir irgendwer eine bessere Quelle zeigt vorerst einfach davon ausgehen dass die Russen damit ordentlich Schaden anrichten.



Berichte darüber habe ich nicht gesehen. Natürlich richten zusätzliche Waffen auch zusätzlichen Schaden an und als neue Bedrohung für die Bevölkerung im Hinterland erhalten die Teile viel Beachtung, aber von großen militärischen Erfolgen höre ich bislang nichts. Wie angedeutet gehe ich rein vom Konzept der Drohnen auch davon aus, dass sie sowas ohne zusätzliche Fernaufklärung gar nicht bieten können und eben diese war schon bisher ein größeres Problem für die russische Armee als simple Feuerkraft.

Andere, sehr viel rarere Drohnen aus dem Iran könnten dagegen zwar helfen. Aber da haben die Ukrainer auch schon die erste vom Himmel geholt.



> Naja, das Problem ist ja auch nicht dass die Ukraine langsam vorrückt sondern die verhältnismässig hohen Verluste die sie dabei angeblich machen. So sehr ich mir auch wünsche dass die Ukraine ihr Territorium zurückbekommt aber Leute verheizen hat einfach immer einen gewissen bitteren Beigeschmack. Vielleicht sollten die die Front im Süden einfach nur verteidigen um sich erstmal auf den Osten zu konzentrieren.



Natürlich sind Verluste unschön, aber verglichen mit dem Rest des Jahres und vor allem mit der Entwicklung bei der Gegenseite habe ich nicht den Eindruck eines "Verheizens". Dass die Ukraine zwei Monate nach Beginn der großen Initiative im Süden noch immer nicht die paar Kilometer bis Cherson zurückgelegt, aber so ganz nebenbei halbe Oblaste im Osten befreit hat, legt sogar nahe, dass sie genau die von dir genannten Prioritäten gesetzt haben.


----------



## Kassalowski (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich zitiere mal meinen Post von heute 19 Uhr irgendwas:


Kassalowski schrieb:


> Allerdings wird derzeit von diversen Stellen die es tatsächlich auch wissen könnten schon Welle gemacht, dass es in Kürze (auch) aus dem Süden "gute Nachrichten" geben wird.



... seit einer halben Stunde wird nunmehr laut "Informationen eines Militärkorrespondenten" von einer beginnenden offensive bei Kherson berichtet - und auf bestätigung gewartet, zudem gibt es erste unbestätigte Berichte, dass die UAF in die Stadt Kreminna eingedrungen sind. mal sehen ob und was es morgen dazu zu lesen gibt.   

Ich mache jetzt das, wovon die Menschen dort leider nur träumen können - ich geh ins bett. in diesem sinne:
Nächtle!

okay, einen zum nachschieben hab ich noch. think about it:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

> Gerhard Mangott, Professor für internationale Beziehungen mit dem Schwerpunkt Osteuropa und Russland an der Universität Innsbruck, erklärt im Interview mit BR24, inwieweit die nuklearen Drohungen zu verstehen sind und welche Konsequenzen ein russischer Einsatz von Atomwaffen haben könnte.
> 
> Dominic Possoch: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass Putin wirklich auf Atomwaffen zurückgreift?
> 
> ...


Quelle: Bei Atomwaffen-Einsatz: "Russland wäre global ein Aussätziger"

Ich teile die Einschätzungen von Prof. Mangott.


----------



## Optiki (2. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Noch nicht, richtig - aber das werden wir sehen.
> 
> Sich auf ihrem Erfog ausruhen zu wollen scheinen die Ukrainer jedenfalls nicht.
> Rubizhne, Lysychansk, Kreminna und Sievierodonetsk sollen unter hartem Artilleriebeschuß stehen.


Schade das Don gerade auf der stillen Treppe ist, aber eventuell kann @Nightslaver etwas dazu sagen. So viel ich weiß, wurde immer davon gesprochen, dass Lyman das Einfallstor für dieses Städte sein wird. Die Ukrainer sollten vlt auch versuchen die Rückwärtsbewegung der Russen zu nutzen, die ein Großteil ihrer Ausrüstung liegen lassen haben und mit teilweise zivilen Autos davon laufen. Die können schlechter zurückschießen, weniger Minen legen und kaum eine Verteidigungsposition aufbauen. Ein paar pro russische Kanäle berichten auch von Minen, welcher die Ukrainer mit MARS Werfern auf den Fluchtwegen verteilen, also eine einfach Flucht war es wohl nicht.

Ein weiteres Problem ist wohl, dass die Russen wenn sie genug Zeit bekommen, anfangen könnten die befreiten Städte zu zerbomben.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> ... seit einer halben Stunde wird nunmehr laut "Informationen eines Militärkorrespondenten" von einer beginnenden offensive bei Kherson berichtet - und auf bestätigung gewartet, zudem gibt es erste unbestätigte Berichte, dass die UAF in die Stadt Kreminna eingedrungen sind. mal sehen ob und was es morgen dazu zu lesen gibt.


Es scheint in der Tat etwas zu passieren, auch russische Kanäle äußern sich dazu:


Spoiler: Text






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kassalowski schrieb:


> okay, einen zum nachschieben hab ich noch. think about it:


Ich dachte vor 2 Tagen wurden noch welche gemeldet, aber in Odessa könnte jetzt ein Gepard stehen, der war beim Besuch von Frau Lambrecht zu sehen.

(



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576350529386840064

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


)



RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Bei Atomwaffen-Einsatz: "Russland wäre global ein Aussätziger"
> 
> Ich teile die Einschätzungen von Prof. Mangott.


Putin soll ja jetzt hinter dem sinnloses Halten von Lyman stecken, wo wahrscheinlich mehrere hundert Soldaten sinnlos gestorben sind und er soll auch den riesigen Gefangenaustausch angeordnet haben. (Quelle) Ich weiß nicht wo in seinem Handeln noch die Grenzen stecken, vor allem nicht nach der letzten Rede.


----------



## Kassalowski (2. Oktober 2022)

apropos letzte Rede... zumindest bei dem Teil, wo dieser gruslige Gestapo-Typ am rumkreischen war, herrschte im Publikum wohl eher absolute Stille denn rasende Begeisterung.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576177085822877696

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(im ersten Kommentar untendrunter auch der Vergleich Realität vs. Tv)


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, wurde immer davon gesprochen, dass Lyman das Einfallstor für dieses Städte sein wird.


Lyman ist ein lokaler Verkehrsknotenpunkt, über welchen Straßenverbindungen nach Kreminna und Svatove verlaufen, und wo eine Bahnstrecke entlang geht, über welche die Ukraine, auch bei kommenden Etappen, Nachschub herranbringen kann.
Daher ja, Lyman ist dahingehend für die ukrainische Armee nicht ganz unbedeutend, auch mit dem Blick auf die nächsten Ziele, die von da aus nahe liegen, Svatove, Kreminna und Lysychansk.



Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer sollten vlt auch versuchen die Rückwärtsbewegung der Russen zu nutzen, die ein Großteil ihrer Ausrüstung liegen lassen haben und mit teilweise zivilen Autos davon laufen.


Tun sie doch, wo und sofern sie es können, wie z.B. bei Izium.
Aber um einen Frontdurchbruch auch dafür nutzen zu können, schnell operativ große Geländegewinne machen zu können, wie eben jüngst um Izium, gibt es halt verschiedenste Faktoren die dafür auch passen / stimmen müssen.

Zum Beispiel zuerst einmal überhaupt einen Durchbruch der Front zu erzielen und diese nicht nur vor sich her zu verschieben, dann natürlich auch ausreichend mechanisierte Kräfte bereit zu haben, die halt schnell genug hinterherstoßen können und möglichst die Gewissheit, das nicht irgendwo im Hinterland noch größere russische Reserven vorhanden sind, die schnell genug herrangeführt werden können und so die Flanken des Vorstoßes bedrohen könnten, als auch in der Lage zu sein logistisch den Nachschub während der Vorwärtsbewegung ausreichend schnell nach vorne bringen zu können.

Entsprechend, logischerweise, mangels genauen Einblicken und Daten der ukrainischen Seite dahingehend, kann ich das auch nicht beantworten und wird man die kommenden Tage sehen müssen, ob, sowie wie schnell und weit die Ukraine das nehmen von Lyman weiter für weitere Vorstöße ausnutzen wird und kann.

Gerüchte dazu gibt es ja im Moment unzählige, in fast jede Richtung, von die Ukraine hätte nach Izium nicht unbedeutende Teile der dort eingesetzten mechanisierten Kräfte an andere Stellen verlegt, oder in Lyman wären die meisten Russen, mit einen Großteil der Ausrüstung schon entkommen, bevor der Kessel zu war, ect. pp.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ein paar pro russische Kanäle berichten auch von Minen, welcher die Ukrainer mit MARS Werfern auf den Fluchtwegen verteilen, also eine einfach Flucht war es wohl nicht.


Keine Ahnung ob entsprechende Minen für das MARS-System überhaupt an die Ukraine geliefert worden sind.
Es war in den Auflistungen, von gelieferten deutschen Waffen, auch von Minen die rede, aber nicht, ob diese jetzt "normale" Minen waren, oder solche die auch von MARS verfeuert werden können.

Von daher, solange es dafür keine stichfesten Belege gibt, können die russischen Kanäle auch viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist, selbst wenn es Schlappen ihrer eigenen Truppen betrifft.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist wohl, dass die Russen wenn sie genug Zeit bekommen, anfangen könnten die befreiten Städte zu zerbomben.


Wenn die russische Armee mindestens so schlau wäre wie jede andere 0815 Armee auf der Welt, hätten sie das schon die letzten 2 Wochen lange gemacht, weiter zurückliegen bereits neue Verteidigungsstellungen auszuheben, auf welche man dann ausweichen kann, auch wenn Lyman da noch gar nicht gefallen gewesen ist.

Da man in der russischen Armee aber mit ziemlicher Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder, selbst in den einfachsten Situationen, zu massiver Unfähigkeit und Fehlentscheidungen neigt, kann man nicht beantworten, inwieweit dort bereits entsprechendes umgesetzt wurde.

Aber klar, tendenziell, je mehr Zeit man hat, ohne das Druck aufrecht erhalten wird, umso stärker kann man die Verteidigung auch ungestört ausbauen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> herrschte im Publikum wohl eher absolute Stille denn rasende Begeisterung.


Sag ich ja: Pseudofaschismus


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob entsprechende Minen für das MARS-System überhaupt an die Ukraine geliefert worden sind.











						Ukraine-Krieg: Deutsche Mine in der Ukraine aufgetaucht
					

Bei der Rückeroberung von Cherson setzen die Ukrainer offenbar auch Minen aus deutscher Produktion ein.




					www.t-online.de
				




Hey, nichtmal Twitter


----------



## Optiki (2. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gerüchte dazu gibt es ja im Moment unzählige, in fast jede Richtung, von die Ukraine hätte nach Izium nicht unbedeutende Teile der dort eingesetzten mechanisierten Kräfte an andere Stellen verlegt, oder in Lyman wären die meisten Russen, mit einen Großteil der Ausrüstung schon entkommen, bevor der Kessel zu war, ect. pp.


Letzteres glaube ich eher nicht, ich glaube die haben Aufgrund des Befehls von Putin die Stadt viel zu lange gehalten. Da wäre es ja komisch, wenn sie schon einen Großteil der Ausrüstung raus geschafft haben, zu dem viele Einheiten ja wohl auch schon aus anderen Städten dahin geflohen sein müssen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob entsprechende Minen für das MARS-System überhaupt an die Ukraine geliefert worden sind.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1573736465254813696

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Russen haben auch Bilder gemacht und sieht schon so aus, als hätte sie einer geliefert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn die russische Armee mindestens so schlau wäre wie jede andere 0815 Armee auf der Welt, hätten sie das schon die letzten 2 Wochen lange gemacht, weiter zurückliegen bereits neue Verteidigungsstellungen auszuheben, auf welche man dann ausweichen kann, auch wenn Lyman da noch gar nicht gefallen gewesen ist.


Ich weiß das sie Städte beschossen haben, als sie die Ukrainer beim sichern waren. Ich habe jetzt aber keine Goldquelle zur Hand, deswegen hatte ich meinen Absatz dazu entfernt.


----------



## Kassalowski (2. Oktober 2022)

Russische Quelle zum Durchbruch von Cherson
"An der Cherson-Front rollten unsere Truppen auf die Linie des Dorfes Dudchany zurück. Die Gefahr eines feindlichen Durchbruchs entlang des Dnjepr bis zu den Annäherungen an Berislav bleibt bestehen."

Russische Quelle zu Cherson
"Eine schwierige Situation beginnt sich in Richtung Kherson abzuzeichnen."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576611568942387200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ukraine-Krieg: Deutsche Mine in der Ukraine aufgetaucht
> 
> 
> Bei der Rückeroberung von Cherson setzen die Ukrainer offenbar auch Minen aus deutscher Produktion ein.
> ...


OK, danke für den Hinweis, das ist mir dann wohl am 29. September entgangen.
Dann kann es natürlich auch durchaus sein, dass die ukrainischen Truppen bei Lyman die Straße damit vermient haben, um es den Russen maximal zu erschweren da mit Gerät rauszukommen.


----------



## Kassalowski (2. Oktober 2022)

_"Russische Quellen behaupten, dass ukrainische Streitkräfte versuchen, die Stadt Beryslav zu übernehmen. Wenn diese Behauptungen wahr sind, würde dies darauf hindeuten, dass ukrainische Soldaten etwa 72 km in die russischen Linien im Oblast Cherson eingebrochen sind. Außerdem soll Dudchany vor wenigen Stunden übernommen worden sein."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Ziemlich heftig, wenn die Ukrainier dort heute tatsächlich über 70 Km vorwärts gekommen sein sollten!
Andere, (deutsche, aktive Militärs) sind auch der Meinung, dass Kherson in bälde fallen wird.

ergänzend dazu vllt. noch das hier:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576590049520812033

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Ziemlich heftig, wenn die Ukrainier dort heute tatsächlich über 70 Km vorwärts gekommen sein sollten!
> Andere, (deutsche, aktive Militärs) sind auch der Meinung, dass Kherson in bälde fallen wird.


Das könnte evt. dann auch klären wo Teile der mechanisierten Kräfte der ukrainischen Armee nach Izium hin sind und würde das "Gerücht" stützen, man habe sie abgezogen, um sie an andereren "Stellen" einzusetzten.

70km sind dann zwar immer noch durchaus eine Strecke, aber nach einem Durchbruch der Front, mit ausreichend mechanisierten Kräften, die das dann auch ausnutzen könnten, wäre es absolut keine Überraschung, wenn diese Behauptungen bzgl. Dudchany (23km in wenigen Stunden) stimmen könnten.

So man von russischer Seite mal wieder, durch einen Durchbruch der Front, durch die Ukrainer, "übertölpelt" worden wäre.


----------



## Eckism (2. Oktober 2022)

Das lesen unsere Quoten-Russen hier im Forum sicherlich nicht gerne...

Gleich kommt wieder was wie: Aber Morgen....da kommen die 300.000 Supidupi ausgebildeten Soldaten usw.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Wartet erstmal ab, übertriebene Meldungen auf den Social Media Kanälen könnten auch dafür da sein den Russen Angst zu machen weil die scheinbar nicht die besten Meldungen von oben bekommen und sich da auch selbst informieren.
Schon ein komischer Krieg wenn man es so sieht.
Aber klar ist: Die Ukraine ist am Siegen

Vielleicht sehen wir ja "Wunder", aber erstmal Ruhe behalten.


----------



## Poulton (2. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Gleich kommt wieder was wie: Aber Morgen....da kommen die 300.000 Supidupi ausgebildeten Soldaten usw.


Im Wunderpanzer mit 300km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wartet erstmal ab, übertriebene Meldungen auf den Social Media Kanälen könnten auch dafür da sein den Russen Angst zu machen weil die scheinbar nicht die besten Meldungen von oben bekommen und sich da auch selbst informieren.
> Schon ein komischer Krieg wenn man es so sieht.
> Aber klar ist: Die Ukraine ist am Siegen
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir ja "Wunder", aber erstmal Ruhe behalten.


Sehe ich genauso und wie auch schon in der Vergangenheit von mir geschrieben, üblicherweise sind die ukrainischen Soldaten selbst auch sehr schnell dabei Bilder von Orten zu posten, welche sie eingenommen, oder zumindest erreicht haben.

Alles wozu auf Social Media also kein Bild, als Bestätigung, zu sehen ist, oder als Abgleich auch von russischen Quellen in gleicher Weise wie von ukrainischer Seite bestätigt wird, ist immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen und kann, nicht unwahrscheinlich, auch einfach dazu dienen, auf russischen Seite falsche Tatsachen vorzugaukeln.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Im Wunderpanzer mit 300km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit.


Die Russen werfen auch Panzer aus Flugzeugen ab, 300km/h sind möglich 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alles wozu auf Social Media also kein Bild, als Bestätigung, zu sehen ist, ist immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen und kann nicht unwahrscheinlich auch einfach dazu dienen der russischen Seite falsche Tatsachen vorzugaukeln.


Wir haben ja schon seit Beginn gesehen was die Russen teilweise als Ausrüstung dabei haben, was ihre Ausrüstung ist und dann noch Berichte von russischen Soldaten die geflüchtet sind.
Das alles klang schon etwas unglaubwürdig weil eine Armee in dieser Lage im Feld eigentlich nicht durchhalten kann,
naja ist wohl realistisch und das ganze kommt nur etwas verzögert.
Aber die ganzen Experten sagen ja auch, dass dieser Krieg noch lange dauern kann, aber ob das wirklich so ist?
Ich tippe so langsam auf eine 50/50 Chance, dass wir dieses Jahr noch den vollständigen Zusammenbruch der russischen Streitkräfte in der Ukraine sehen werden.


----------



## Kassalowski (2. Oktober 2022)

@Nightslaver sowas hier?

_"The situation in the Kherson direction is very difficult. The enemy is trying to break into Berislav near Nova Kakhovka"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.., man achte auf die reaktionen. 

Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Russen werfen auch Panzer aus Flugzeugen ab, 300km/h sind möglich


So ein Humvee der USA schafft in so einem Fall immer noch locker deutlich mehr...
Allerdings sollte man dann auch einen fable für Puzzels haben, um ihn am Boden angekommen, wieder zusammensetzen zu können, für die Funktionsfähigkeit danach aber trotzdem ohne gewähr. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvJdw_s8qh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon seit Beginn gesehen was die Russen teilweise als Ausrüstung dabei haben, was ihre Ausrüstung ist und dann noch Berichte von russischen Soldaten die geflüchtet sind.
> Das alles klang schon etwas unglaubwürdig weil eine Armee in dieser Lage im Feld eigentlich nicht durchhalten kann,
> naja ist wohl realistisch und das ganze kommt nur etwas verzögert.
> Aber die ganzen Experten sagen ja auch, dass dieser Krieg noch lange dauern kann, aber ob das wirklich so ist?
> Ich tippe so langsam auf eine 50/50 Chance, dass wir dieses Jahr noch den vollständigen Zusammenbruch der russischen Streitkräfte in der Ukraine sehen werden.


Ich bin mir da auch inzwischen nicht mehr völlig sicher, was wir zuerst sehen werden.
Also entweder Russland schafft es, mit absolut drakonischer Härte / Knüppeltaktik doch noch irgendwie soviel Kanonenfutter zusammengekratzt zu bekommen, um dieses dann über den Winter, für den "Endsieg", veheizen zu können und dann 2023 mit runtergelassenen Hosen in der Ukraine dazustehen, oder es meutern ihm vorher schon die Soldaten und an der Front bleibt, neben Putins runtergelassener Hose, nur noch zurückgelassenes Gerät, ohne Personal, zurück.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also entweder Russland schafft es, mit absolut drakonischer Härte / Knüppeltaktik doch noch irgendwie soviel Kanonenfutter zusammengekratzt zu bekommen


Schwierig, einerseits:
Stalin hat es ja geschafft, aber die Russen damals wussten wofür sie kämpfen, auch wenn ein Diktator an der Spitze stand und die Kriegsgefangenschaft im deutschen Reich war sicherlich einige Level unangenehmer als in der Ukraine.
Also welche Motivation sollten sie schon haben?


----------



## Kassalowski (3. Oktober 2022)

Zur Nacht mal noch was zum schmökern.

Einmal Rob Lee zur Lage in Sachen Kherson:








						Thread by @RALee85 on Thread Reader App
					

@RALee85: Russian pages are sounding the alarm about Kherson. One says Russian forces have fallen back to Dudchany, another says the situation could soon become critical, another says Ru forces need to prepare for ur...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Und zum anderen Mick Ryan mit ner Analyse der derzeit "laufenden Kampagnen"




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576689911478251520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... n8.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schwierig, einerseits:
> Stalin hat es ja geschafft, aber die Russen damals wussten wofür sie kämpfen, auch wenn ein Diktator an der Spitze stand und die Kriegsgefangenschaft im deutschen Reich war sicherlich einige Level unangenehmer als in der Ukraine.
> Also welche Motivation sollten sie schon haben?


Überzeugte, die bis in die völlige Niederlage zum System halten, findest du eigentlich immer und das diese bereit sind, mit jeglicher Art von "Barberei", noch andere zum Gehorsam zu zwingen genauso.

Das haben selbst die deutschen Nazis Ende 1944 / 45 noch bei ihren eigenen Landsleuten hinbekommen, da sollte es für den "Jung"faschisten im Kreml und seinen idiologischen Orbit, doch auch ggf. noch machbar sein, zumindest einige Menschen, auch gegen ihren eigenen Willen, dazu zwingen zu können, als Zielscheibe in der Ukraine zu dienen, um einen Zusammenbruch noch etwas hinauszuzögern.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> da sollte es für den "Jung"faschisten im Kreml und seinen idiologischen Orbit, doch auch ggf. noch machbar sein


Na siehst du, deswegen sind diese ganzen Hitler/Putler Vergleiche blöd, Russland ist eben kein durch und durch faschistischer Staat und ich frage mich auch ob Putin das überhaupt will.
Putin kam nie wie Hitler oder Mussolini mit massiver Unterstützung des Volkes an die Macht, er wurde als farbloser Bürokrat zum Ministerpräsidenten gemacht und wurde dann durch Jelzin Präsident (ja der Hintergrund ist mehr etc).

Putin ist nicht Hitler, "Einiges Russland" hat keine SA oder SS, Menschen kommen nicht freiwillig zu den Massenveranstaltungen.
Der russische Nationalismus hängt nicht so an Putin.

Wenn jemand fiktiv auf Moskau marschiert, dann kann Putin das breite Volk mobilisieren, aber nicht für die Ukraine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> okay, einen zum nachschieben hab ich noch. think about it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt nur mir das inkompetent vor?
"Der Einsatz von Kamikaze-Drohnen wurde eingestellt, weil zu viele verloren gingen"?
Das hat wohl jemand seinen Morgenkaffee nicht getrunken, weil er Bedenken wegen Koffein hat.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel zuerst einmal überhaupt einen Durchbruch der Front zu erzielen und diese nicht nur vor sich her zu verschieben, dann natürlich auch ausreichend mechanisierte Kräfte bereit zu haben, die halt schnell genug hinterherstoßen können und möglichst die Gewissheit, das nicht irgendwo im Hinterland noch größere russische Reserven vorhanden sind, die schnell genug herrangeführt werden können und so die Flanken des Vorstoßes bedrohen könnten, als auch in der Lage zu sein logistisch den Nachschub während der Vorwärtsbewegung ausreichend schnell nach vorne bringen zu können.
> 
> Entsprechend, logischerweise, mangels genauen Einblicken und Daten der ukrainischen Seite dahingehend, kann ich das auch nicht beantworten und wird man die kommenden Tage sehen müssen, ob, sowie wie schnell und weit die Ukraine das nehmen von Lyman weiter für weitere Vorstöße ausnutzen wird und kann.



Frage ist auch, welche Vorteile die Ukraine von einem schnellen Vormarsch haben sollte? Es gibt bis zu den Dnjepr-Brücken eigentlich keine über die Region hinaus bedeutende, strategisch wichtige Ziele und die können sie definitiv nicht mal eben so einnehmen. Wohl aber schon länger unter Feuer nehmen, um die Russen bei der Rettung von Material zu behindern. Also warum nicht langsam und vorsichtig vorrücken? Das hier ist kein Blitzkrieg und es gibt kein Oberkommando hinter dem nächsten Hügel, nach dessen Einnahme der Gegner unter Einsparung weiterer Kampfhandlungen kapituliert.

Solange die russischen Einheiten zur Bewegung gezwungen sind und sich nicht erneut eingraben können, spielt die Zeit eher für die Ukrainer. Man muss nicht mit aller Gewalt dahin vorpreschen, wo man näher an den östlichen russischen Batallionen und den besser aus Russand versorgten Gebieten ist. Die russische Armee vor der eigenen Haustür zu dezimieren ist viel bequemer und Landgewinne erst dann wirklich was wert, wenn sie auch ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand von Dauer sind.




Poulton schrieb:


> Im Wunderpanzer mit 300km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit.



Der ist so schnell, die fahren damit direkt bis nach Ungarn durch, springen raus und sagen: "Asyl"!

Die Taz hatte da diese Woche eine schöne Karikatur. General an Putin: "Melde: Mobilisierung übererfüllt! 300000 Rekruten sind direkt ins Feindesland!"




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da auch inzwischen nicht mehr völlig sicher, was wir zuerst sehen werden.
> Also entweder Russland schafft es, mit absolut drakonischer Härte / Knüppeltaktik doch noch irgendwie soviel Kanonenfutter zusammengekratzt zu bekommen, um dieses dann über den Winter, für den "Endsieg", veheizen zu können und dann 2023 mit runtergelassenen Hosen in der Ukraine dazustehen, oder es meutern ihm vorher schon die Soldaten und an der Front bleibt, neben Putins runtergelassener Hose, nur noch zurückgelassenes Gerät, ohne Personal, zurück.



Organisierten Aufstand halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Bislang gibt es noch einiges an Kriegsbegeisterung in Russland und einer mit Knüppel bzw. Pistole reicht, damit 10 andere vor ihm ihr Überleben an der Front suchen. Zudem hat Putin über die letzten 20 Jahre zivile Organisationen, die ihm nicht treu ergeben waren, weitestgehend ausgelöscht. Selbst wenn eine große Mehrheit der Soldaten bereit wäre, den Kampf einzustellen, ist es also noch ein langer Weg, bis die zu dem Thema untereinander vernetzt sind und von ihren gemeinsamen Interesse wissen. Einen Matrosenaufstand wird es so schnell nicht geben, eher hoffe ich auf politische Destabilisierung in Russland selbst.

Aber zwischen einer meuternden Armee und einer wirksam kämpfenden gibt es ja noch Zwischenschritte. Dem Klischee nach waren Arbeitsvermeidung, Schönfärberei und Selbstschutz im System Putin schon bisher weit verbreitet. Da kehrt der Aufklärungstrupp halt 1-2 km in sicherer Entfernung vom beauftragten Ziel ein paar Stunden ab, ehe er zurückkehrt und eine Meldung erstattet, mit der andere erst gar keinen Angriff planen/befehlen können. Und der Panzer tritt den Rückzug nicht erst an (wenn kein Graben im Weg ist), wenn er einer Übermacht gegenüber steht, sondern sobald er Feuer aus mehr als einer Richtung oder von zu großem Kaliber bemerkt. Und so ein Jagdbomber, der muss natürlich Angriffe anfliegen. Aber auch in einer riskanten Höhe, aus der er seine Ziele lange genug sehen und sauber anvisieren kann? In einem Szenario, in dem der Oberbefehlshaber den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat, ist es für tiefere Schichten möglich, nur 50-80% zu geben und das mit Situationen zu begründen, von denen die anderen 50-80%ler mangels Eigenaktivität gar nicht wissen, dass es hätte erfolgreicher laufen können.

Es hat sich im bisherigen Kriegsverlauf ja auch schon mehrfach gezeigt, dass die russische Armee lieber etwas länger Dauerfeuer gibt, als eine geschaffene Lücke schnell für dynamische und aus ukrainischer Sicht hochgefährliche Manöver zu nutzen, dass Großgerät gerne mal in eigentlich-noch-wehrfähigem Zustand zurückgelassen wird, etc.. Das kann man nicht nur mit schlechter Ausbildung erklären, sondern auch mit mangelnder Bereitschaft, dass (Bisschen) Gelernte überhaupt zu nutzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na siehst du, deswegen sind diese ganzen Hitler/Putler Vergleiche blöd, Russland ist eben kein durch und durch faschistischer Staat und ich frage mich auch ob Putin das überhaupt will.


Das System nicht, aber die Gedankengänge, Äußerungen und Wunschvorstellungen, sind ziemlich gleich.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin ist nicht Hitler, "Einiges Russland" hat keine SA oder SS, Menschen kommen nicht freiwillig zu den Massenveranstaltungen.
> Der russische Nationalismus hängt nicht so an Putin.


Russland mag kein faschistischer Staat sein, aber wie seine staatlichen Organe, Soldaten, unter Zwang, in eine Armee pressen können und dazu bringen sich, wenn auch "lustlos", in Richtung des Gegners zu bewegen, dadrin hat es auch ohne Faschismus eine lange Tradition und Erfahrungen, die weit zurück bis in das zarristische Russland reichen, in der Sowjetunion weiterpraktiziert wurden und die dann Putin zwar mit "Armeereformen", "mehr Westen wagen", ändern wollte, nicht aber, dank der ebenso schon im zarristischen Russland verkrusteten korrupten Strukturen, schaffte, allerdings die alten Praktiken, beim Militär, auch scheut, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Und mal ehrlich am Ende war die "Moral" dieser "gepressten Truppen", aus sicht des Staates, auch eigentlich fast immer völlig zweitrangig, da man sowieso eine Strategie der "warmen Körper" fuhr.

Man muss sich halt im Kremlorbit nur mal darauf "zurückbesinnen". 

Und letztlich, Putins Era wird sich früher oder später, auf die eine oder andere Art, so oder so, mit einem Knall verabschieden, da kann er auch nochmal gegenüber seiner eignen Bevölkerung ruhig "all in" gehen.
Gönnen würd ich es ihm, mit Blick auf das danach.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das System nicht, aber die Gedankengänge, Äußerungen und Wunschvorstellungen, sind ziemlich gleich.


Na, aber das System bringt Truppen in die Schlacht, nicht der Wunsch.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich "Moral" dieser gepressten Truppen, war aus sicht des Staates doch auch eigentlich fast immer völlig zweitrangig, da man eine Strategie der "warmen Körper" fuhr.


Ich fand den Vergleich zum Zarenreich immer passender.
Das ist keine Besserstellung Putins, aber meiner Meinung nach wichtig.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

> Während Russland die international verurteilte Annexion ukrainischer Regionen weiter umsetzt, erkennt es Erfolge des ukrainischen Militärs in den betroffenen Regionen an. Das russische Verteidigungsministerium bestätigte Geländeverluste seiner Truppen in der illegal annektierten südukrainischen Region Cherson. Auch ein Militärsprecher der von Russland gelenkten Luhansker Führung räumte auf Telegram Erfolge der ukrainischen Truppen bei deren Gegenoffensive ein. Im Bezirk Luhansk hätten sich ukrainische Soldaten bei der Stadt Lyssytschansk bereits festgesetzt, sie würden jedoch weiter von der russischen Armee beschossen. Laut der Nachrichtenagentur AP eroberten ukrainische Truppen außerdem das an der Grenze zum Donbass gelegene Dorf Torske zurück.


Quelle: Ukrainische Erfolge in Cherson, weiter Probleme bei Mobilmachung

Die ukrainischen Truppen rücken weiter vor.



> In der ostrussischen Region Chabarowsk wurden nach Angaben des Gouverneurs etwa die Hälfte von Tausenden Männern wieder nach Hause geschickt, die eigentlich in den Krieg einberufen werden sollten. Die Männer hätten den Auswahlkriterien nicht genügt, hieß es.


Diese Männer können sich glücklich schätzen nicht sinnlos verheizt zu werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2022)

Massenschlägerei in Militärbasis bei Moskau


> Der Konflikt eskalierte in eine Massenschlägerei - bei der die frisch Rekrutierten die Oberhand behielten. Sie sollen ihre Peiniger dermaßen verprügelt haben, dass sich schließlich rund 20 Zeitsoldaten in einem Gebäude einschlossen und die Polizei um Hilfe riefen. Erst nach deren Eintreffen wurde der Konflikt geregelt. Beide Seiten verzichteten auf eine Anzeige.



Quelle:








						Massenschlägerei in Militärbasis bei Moskau
					

Es läuft nicht rund bei der russischen Teilmobilisierung. Reservisten werden eingezogen, obwohl sie chronisch krank sind. Es mangelt vielerorts an Ausrüstung. Präsident Putin gesteht öffentlich Fehler ein. Und auch das neueste Kapitel in der Misere hat es in sich.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Die neuen rekruten sind körperlich wohl besser in form als russische zeit-soldaten.    Ich bezweifle nur, das das auf dem schlachtfeld hilft... (außer beim weg rennen)


----------



## Mahoy (3. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die neuen rekruten sind körperlich wohl besser in form als russische zeit-soldaten.    Ich bezweifle nur, das das auf dem schlachtfeld hilft... (außer beim weg rennen)


Das könnte für die russischen Streitkräfte eigentlich ein internes Lehrstück zum Thema Ukraine sein: Die Motivation der rechtmäßigen Besitzer ist in aller Regel deutlich höher als die Motivation derjenigen, die sich selbige aneignen wollen. Und am Ende hat man Haue bezogen und wird eingekesselt.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die neuen rekruten sind körperlich wohl besser in form als russische zeit-soldaten.    Ich bezweifle nur, das das auf dem schlachtfeld hilft... (außer beim weg rennen)


Das war auch ein mehr als "unfairer", da "ungleicher" Kampf!
Die Rekruten hatten Fäuste, die Zeitsoldaten nur eine große Fresse, sie konnten also von anfang an gar nicht gewinnen, weil ihre Ausrüstung deutlich schlechter war.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

> Der reichste Mann der Welt, Tesla-CEO Elon Musk, hat bei Twitter einen Lösungsvorschlag für das Ende des Krieges in der Ukraine präsentiert. Demnach sollen in den vier nun vom Kreml annektierten Gebieten in der Süd- und Ostukraine Cherson, Donezk, Luhansk und Saporischschja Referenden unter Aufsicht der Vereinten Nationen durchgeführt werden. Russland müsse die Gebiete verlassen, wenn es der Wille der Menschen sei, zur Ukraine zu gehören. Diese werde als Staat dann künftig neutral und kein NATO-Mitglied.
> 
> Die 2014 von Russland annektierte Halbinsel Krim solle Moskau zugeschlagen werden - zumal, wie Musk behauptete, diese seit 1783 formell ein Teil Russlands gewesen sei, „bis zu Chruschtschows Fehler“. Gleichzeitig würde die Wasserversorgung der Krim über den Kanal vom Fluss Dnipro garantiert werden. Musk hält ein solches Szenario, dass den Forderungen Russlands sehr nah kommt, am Ende sowieso für „sehr wahrscheinlich“. Die Frage sei nur, wie viele Menschen bis dahin sterben müssten. Ein Sieg der Ukraine sei unwahrscheinlich - wem die Ukraine also am Herzen liege, der solle sich für Frieden einsetzen, so Musk weiter.



und dann Kiew´s Antwort:



> Kiew reagierte prompt. „Es gibt einen besseren Vorschlag“, schrieb der Berater des Präsidentenbüros, Mychajlo Podoljak, auf Twitter. Demnach werde die Ukraine ihr Territorium einschließlich der annektierten Krim komplett befreien. Russland werde danach komplett demilitarisiert, müsse seine Atomwaffen abgeben und „kann niemandem mehr drohen“. Die russischen Kriegsverbrechen würden außerdem vor ein internationales Tribunal gebracht.
> 
> Außenminister Dmytro Kuleba warf Musk vor, das Wort Frieden als Euphemismus zu nutzen für die Formel „Lass die Russen noch tausende unschuldige Ukrainer mehr ermorden und vergewaltigen und mehr Land rauben“.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Elon Musk twittert Vorschlag für Einigung mit Russland - Melnyk reagiert ausfallend

Ich frage mich was in Elon Musk gefahren ist? Er hat die Ukraine doch auch mit Starlink-Satelliten unterstützt.


----------



## Kassalowski (4. Oktober 2022)

Hat er nicht, die Satteliten wurden wohl „heimlich“ von den USA bezahlt.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was in Elon Musk gefahren ist?


Gar nix.
Aus der Perspektive einer Person, die jährlich Geldwerte von ganzen Volkswirtschaften bewegt und gaaanz weit weg wohnt, ist die Ukraine einer von nur vielen anderen Staaten auf der Welt, der "per Zufall" sich in einem Krieg befindet.
Dieser Krieg ist bekannter Maßen schlecht fürs Geschäft.
Also kommt ein Vorschlag, der ihn aus seiner Perspektive schnell enden lassen ließe, weil eben viel Zugeständnisse dem Aggressor gegeben würden.

Man muss aber nicht jeden Vorschlag eines B-Promi in die Tat umsetzen...



RyzA schrieb:


> Er hat die Ukraine doch auch mit Starlink-Satelliten unterstützt.


Halte es für ein Gerücht, dass er die unentgeltlich zu Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Hat er nicht, die Satteliten wurden wohl „heimlich“ von den USA bezahlt.


Wäre schön eine solche Aussage mit einer Quelle zu belegen.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wäre schön eine solche Aussage mit einer Quelle zu belegen.


Bitte sehr:








						Ukraine: US-Regierung soll Millionen für Satelliten-Internet Starlink bezahlt haben
					

Elon Musk folgte der Bitte des ukrainischen Digitalisierungsministers und aktivierte den Satelliten-Internetdienst. Nun gibt es Details zur Kostenabrechnung




					www.derstandard.de
				




Auszug.
_Wer für die Kosten aufkam, war lange unklar. 
Laut dem "New York Times"-Reporter Joey Roulette soll Space X 3.667 Terminals im Wert von zehn Millionen Dollar gespendet haben. Insgesamt wurden allerdings 5.000 Stück geliefert.
Laut einem "Washington Post"-Bericht sollen die übrigen 1.333 Terminals von der US-Regierung bezahlt worden sein. Knapp zwei Millionen Dollar habe die US Agency for International Development (USAID) dafür bereitgestellt, also 1.500 Dollar pro Einheit._


----------



## Mahoy (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was in Elon Musk gefahren ist? Er hat die Ukraine doch auch mit Starlink-Satelliten unterstützt.


Musk agiert schon immer hochgradig erratisch.
Wenn er Mittags noch weiß, was zum Frühstück getwittert hat, war das für ihn ein guter Tag.


----------



## brooker (4. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Musk agiert schon immer hochgradig erratisch.
> Wenn er Mittags noch weiß, was zum Frühstück getwittert hat, war das für ihn ein guter Tag.



... ist das deine Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ist das deine Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?


Das mit den erratischen Tweets ist sogar Gegenstand einer Anklage gegen Musk gewesen...








						„Erratische“ Tweets: Tesla-Chef Elon Musk von Investor verklagt - WELT
					

Elon Musk machte schon öfter mit seinen doch teilweise sehr außergewöhnlichen Tweets auf sich aufmerksam. Manchmal sorgten seine Posts für das Fallen der Tesla-Aktien. Nun klagt ein Investor gegen den Tesla-Chef.




					www.welt.de
				




In wie weit er sich Mittags noch an Tweets vom Frühstückstisch erinnert, weis ich natürlich nicht.
Aber verstehe die Aussage vom werten @Mahoy eher als ironisch überspitzt zur Charakterbeschreibung an, die im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht zwangsweise mittels ärztlichem Attest belegt werden muss.


----------



## IphoneBenz (4. Oktober 2022)

Und wo wäre das ein Problem? Selbst wenn er sich dafür bezahlen lässt gehe ich davon aus das der UKR die Starlink Verbindung hier und da geholfen hat. Nur weil die "Welt" hier mal etwas grabt...sollten wir diesen Faden beibehalten dann kann die "Welt" gerne jeden Tag 20 Artikel raushauen.

Am Ende zählt doch was es geholfen hat. Abseits der öffentlichen Meinung werden sich sicherlich einige bereichert haben an diesem Krieg.

BTW, nein habe keine Quelle. Ich denke nur das Elon Musk kein Einzelfall war.


----------



## Poulton (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was in Elon Musk gefahren ist?


Größter Clown der Welt, muss im größten Zirkus der Welt mal wieder auf sich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Kassalowski (4. Oktober 2022)

_"Die neueste Karte der Rybar zeigt, wie Katastrophal die Lage im Norden von Kherson für RF ist. Zwischen den beiden Karten liegen gerade einmal 4 Stunden. Auch diese ist mittlerweile überholt."_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1577304762772590594

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenns stimmt frag ich mich schon, was da los ist.


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> _"Die neueste Karte der Rybar zeigt, wie Katastrophal die Lage im Norden von Kherson für RF ist. Zwischen den beiden Karten liegen gerade einmal 4 Stunden. Auch diese ist mittlerweile überholt."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind die russischen 300km/h Panzer...zum schnellen Rückzug gedacht.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ist das deine Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?


Dich würde ich zu gerne einmal im Publikum eines Kabarett-Veranstaltung erleben, wie du bei jedem Witz aufspringst und laut "Quelle!" brüllst. Das könnte man dann direkt ins Programm einbauen. 

Aber Musk verhält sich tatsächlich erratisch. Er ändert zwar seine Meinung nicht zwischen Frühstück und Mittagessen (Jedenfalls hoffe ich das ...), aber Konsistenz ist tatsächlich nicht seine Stärke. Und dafür gibt es genug Beispiele (Quelle: sein Twitter-Account, einfach unten scrollen und aufmerksam lesen).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2022)

Berichte: Putins Atomzug auf dem Weg in die Ukraine​


> Ein in Zentralrussland gesichteter Zug hat für neue Spekulationen über eine mögliche nukleare Eskalation des Ukraine-Kriegs gesorgt. Wie etwa die New York Times berichtet, sei ein Zug der geheimen Nuklearabteilung Russlands in Richtung Westen unterwegs. Videoaufnahmen des Zuges kursierten im Netz, die von dem prorussischen Kanal „Rybar“ über den Nachrichtendienst Telegram verbreitet worden seien.



Quelle:








						Berichte: Putins Atomzug auf dem Weg in die Ukraine
					

Aufnahmen eines Zuges, der in Richtung Ukraine unterwegs ist, versetzen derzeit Experten in Sorge. Er könnte Nuklearmunition an Bord haben.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Na mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Wäre doch ein lohnendes sabotage- oder angriffs-ziel...


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Wäre doch ein lohnendes sabotage- oder angriffs-ziel...


War gestern schon groß Thema:
Keine Anzeichen für eine besondere Gefahr. Übung steht an


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War gestern schon groß Thema:
> Keine Anzeichen für eine besondere Gefahr. Übung steht an


Richtig, Russland hält im Herbest immer eine große Übung seiner Raketentruppen ab (Grom genannt).
Es ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich das der Zug dahin unterwegs sein wird.

Das man jetzt wieder dadrüber "spekuliert", er würde in die Ukraine fahren und Russland damit nun Kernwaffen einsetzen, ist mal wieder rein für die ganzen "Prechts" in Deutschland, damit die wieder ihre Schnappatmung kriegen und hyperventilieren können, nachdem sie damit wieder Putins jüngst getätigten "Drohungen" auf den Leim gegangen sind.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> wenns stimmt frag ich mich schon, was da los ist.



Sehr wahrscheinlich genau das was ich gegenüber dem "lieben Tschetan" letztens schon mal über Cherson in einem Post geschrieben hatte.

Man hat von Seiten der Ukraine alle Nachschubwege über den Dnjepr weitestgehend zerstört und hält sie zerstört.
Dann hat man die letzten 2 Monate die russischen Truppen um Cherson in ständige Abnutzungskämpfe verwickelt und so dazu gezwungen mehr Nachschub und Munition zu verbauchen, wie über die noch übrig gebliebenen Fährverbindungen, über den Dnjepr nachgebracht werden konnte und nun geht den russischen Truppen dort, wo die Ukraine um Cherson scheinbar richtig in die Offensive geht, die bereits sowieso schon knappe Munition aus und die Front gerät gerade großflächig in Bewegung, an der russischen Ostflanke.

Von daher, zurücklehnen und das Spektakel die kommenden Tage "genießen".
Die Bilder um Cherson könnten "großartig" werden, wenn das oben geschriebe eingetreten sein sollte.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

> 19:39 Uhr
> USA sagen der Ukraine weitere Waffenlieferungen zu​
> Die US-Regierung hat weitere Waffenlieferungen für die Ukraine im Wert von 625 Millionen US-Dollar (625 Millionen Euro) angekündigt. Das Paket beinhalte unter anderem weitere Mehrfachraketenwerfer von Typ HIMARS, Munition und gepanzerte Fahrzeuge, wie das Weiße Haus mitteilte.
> 
> ...


Die USA sind wohl zuverlässigster Partner der Ukraine. Aber auch nicht ohne Eigeninteressen.


----------



## behemoth85 (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die USA sind wohl zuverlässigster Partner der Ukraine. Aber auch nicht ohne Eigeninteressen.


Putin sagte mal dass der Zerfall der Sowjetunion die größte Katastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts war. Ob er damals schon ahnte für sein Land eine weitaus größere zu fabrizieren ? .. Die Amerikaner haben in diesem Krieg gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche gemacht die in die Weltgeschichte eingehen werden: die Russen aus Europa gänzlich verdrängt, und die Moskau Peking Achse faktisch gebrochen und unfähig gemacht, zumindest gegenwärtig. Und das alles ohne einen einzigen eigenen Soldaten zu verlieren.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich das der Zug dahin unterwegs sein wird.


Mir macht es nur Sorgen, dass sich Putin selbst in eine unmögliche Situation bringt und das zu einer 
"ich nehme noch xy mit" Reaktion führen könnte.
Aber das Risiko muss man eingehen, es gibt keine Alternative.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben in diesem Krieg gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche gemacht die in die Weltgeschichte eingehen werden: die Russen aus Europa gänzlich verdrängt, und die Moskau Peking Achse faktisch gebrochen und unfähig gemacht, zumindest gegenwärtig. Und das alles ohne einen einzigen eigenen Soldaten zu verlieren.


Naja, die "Moskau-Peking-Achse" sehe ich nicht wirklich gebrochen. Aber wenn Putin auf die dumme Idee kommen sollte ABC-Waffen einzusetzen dann bestimmt.

Edit:


> Kreml meldet 200.000 eingezogene Reservisten​Stand: 04.10.2022 17:37 Uhr
> *Der Kreml wertet die Teilmobilmachung als Erfolg - 200.000 Männer seien bisher zum Militärdienst einberufen worden. Kiew meldet erneut Fortschritte bei der Rückeroberung. Internationale Experten bestätigen Probleme der Russen.*
> 
> Nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministers Sergej Schoigu sind bereits mehr als 200.000 Russen zum Militärdienst eingezogen worden. "Die Ausbildung erfolgt auf 80 Übungsplätzen und in sechs Ausbildungszentren", sagte er in Moskau seinem Ministerium zufolge. Schoigu sagte, die zuständigen Stellen seien angewiesen worden, den Rekruten die notwendige Kleidung und Ausrüstung zur Verfügung zu stellen und sie einzuweisen.
> ...



und



> Weitere Erfolge bei Gegenoffensive laut Kiew​Kiew vermeldet weitere Erfolge bei der Gegenoffensive: In der Südukraine habe die Armee fünf weitere Orte zurückerobert, schrieb der Chef des Präsidentenbüros, Andrij Jermak, beim Nachrichtendienst Telegram.
> 
> Die ukrainische Gegenoffensive bereitet den russischen Einheiten nach Expertenansicht gleich an mehreren Fronten enorme Probleme. "Die Ukraine diktiert im Moment das Tempo", sagte ein Vertreter westlicher Sicherheitskreise in einem Briefing zu Journalisten in London. Einige russische Einheiten stünden so unter Druck, dass sie sich zum Rückzug gezwungen sähen - teilweise gegen den Willen der russischen Führung.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Kreml meldet 200.000 eingezogene Reservisten

Weiteres "Kanonenfutter" was verheizt werden kann.


----------



## facehugger (5. Oktober 2022)

Tja, was soll man sagen. Russland sollte schnellstens "entputiniziert" werden, damit dieser ganze Wahnsinn endlich aufhört. 

Nur müsste dieser Schritt von innen, von den Russen selbst kommen. Jeder dort müsste aufstehn und demonstrieren, Putler kann schließlich nicht alle einsperren. 

Ich weiß, ist man nicht selbst betroffen, spricht es sich immer leichtfüßig daher. Aber der entscheidende Ruck muss wohl oder übel "da drüben" vom eigenen Volk ausgehn...

Gruß


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben in diesem Krieg gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche gemacht die in die Weltgeschichte eingehen werden: die Russen aus Europa gänzlich verdrängt, und die Moskau Peking Achse faktisch gebrochen und unfähig gemacht, zumindest gegenwärtig. Und das alles ohne einen einzigen eigenen Soldaten zu verlieren.



Ist das deine persönliche Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?

Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Russland gänzlich aus Europa verdrängt ist. 
Es ist derzeit unter den durch die USA provozierten Umständen so, richtig. Aber da gefühlt mehr und mehr Europäer mitbekommen wer das Lied des Todes angestimmt hat und die Leier mit Milliarden über Milliarden immer weiterdreht und sie bevormundet, wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder ändern. Denn mittlerweile ist es denke ich für jeden klar, was die USA mit dieser Eskalation noch bezweckt haben: die EU und insbesondere Deutschland von den preiswerten Energien aus Russland zu trennen. Damit geht einher die Zerstörung der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Industriestandortes Deutschland, ein Abwandern der dortigen Industrien in Länder, wie bspw. die USA mit preiswerterer Energie und Sicherheiten, und dem Abfluss des Kapitals sowie der Erträge aus Deutschland in die USA. So meine Meinung dazu.

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## Krolgosh (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist das deine persönliche Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?



So und jetzt packen wir uns mal an der eigenen Nase:


brooker schrieb:


> Es ist derzeit unter den durch die USA provozierten Umständen so, richtig. Aber da gefühlt mehr und mehr Europäer mitbekommen wer das Lied des Todes angestimmt hat und die Leier mit Milliarden über Milliarden immer weiterdreht und sie bevormundet, wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder ändern.


Gibt es dafür Quellen? Oder ist es das was du darunter schreibst, eine Meinung? Allerdings mit dem großen Unterschied das du es hier als Tatsache darstellst. 

Wie schon mehrfach gefordert bist du dann wieder am Zug Quellen zu liefern. 

Es wäre schön das nicht nochmals sagen zu müssen.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist das deine persönliche Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?


Bisschen konkreter ?



brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Russland gänzlich aus Europa verdrängt ist.


Nach der Aktion an den Nordstreams sehe ich die deutsch russische Freundschaft als Geschichte an. Jetzt kommt der tiefe Griff in die Tasche, als Konsequenz eigennütziger und unverantwortlicher deutscher Außenpolitik der letzten zwei Dekaden. Dland strebte eine Enrgiehegemonie in Mitteleuropa an, und ist fehlgeschlagen.



brooker schrieb:


> Denn mittlerweile ist es denke ich für jeden klar, was die USA mit dieser Eskalation noch bezweckt haben: die EU und insbesondere Deutschland von den preiswerten Energien aus Russland zu trennen. Damit geht einher die Zerstörung der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Industriestandortes Deutschland, ein Abwandern der dortigen Industrien in Länder, wie bspw. die USA mit preiswerterer Energie und Sicherheiten, und dem Abfluss des Kapitals sowie der Erträge aus Deutschland in die USA. So meine Meinung dazu.


Ich würde mal sagen dass für jeden klar ist, dass die Nordstream 2 der Eskalationsgrund ist. War es schon vorher nur wollte Berlin davon natürlich nichts hören und deklarierte es als rein wirtschaftliches Projekt. Jede Kritik an der deutsch russischen Politik hat sich bestätigt, weshalb andere, Mächtigere, sie beendet haben. Ich finde es ledeglich beeindruckend wie leicht und wie schnell das von Statten ging.

Unterm Strich: Deutschlands Eifern um Wettbewerbsfähigkeit aufgebaut auf billigen Energien aus Russland, destabilisierte die amerikanische Ordnung in Europa, und jetzt sind die Tommys entzürnt, und es ist Zahltag. 

Immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

> 16:07 Uhr
> Teilmobilmachung: Leicht veränderte Kriterien​
> Wie die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters meldet, hat Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin nach eigenen Angaben das vor zwei Wochen erlassene Dekret zur Teilmobilmachung korrigiert. Damit soll die Mobilmachung für einige Studenten - unter anderem diejenigen, die an Privatuniversitäten eingeschrieben sind - sowie für bestimmte Postgraduierte ausgesetzt werden, sagte Putin demnach bei einem im russischen Fernsehen übertragenen Treffen mit Lehrern.
> 
> Putin zeigte sich den Angaben zufolge außerdem zuversichtlich, was die militärische Situation der Truppen seines Landes angeht - trotz militärischer Rückschläge in den von Russland annektierten ukrainischen Regionen. *Man erwarte, dass die Lage sich bald stabilisieren wird, sagte Putin laut Reuters ebenfalls im russischen Fernsehen. Russland, so Putin, hege trotz der aktuellen Situation großen Respekt gegenüber ukrainische Bevölkerung.*


Der letzte Satz ist ein Hohn. Wo hat denn Putin Respekt gegenüber der ukrainischen Bevölkerung?
Tausende totgebombte Zivilisten, Vergewaltigungen, Folter, Hinrichtungen und andere Kriegsverbrechen.
Welche versucht werden vom Kreml zu vertuschen.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2022)

Haarspaltereien tragen *nichts* zum Thema bei 

*update*
Reicht jetzt!


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Oder ist es das was du darunter schreibst, eine Meinung? Allerdings mit dem großen Unterschied das du es hier als Tatsache darstellst.


Es tut mir wirklich Leid, aber ich verstehe deine Frage nicht. In meinen Ausführungen verwendete ich eindeutig klärende Formulierungen wie u.a. "gefühlt", "denke ich" und abschließend "so meine Meinung". Von daher sollte klar sein was es ist - eine eindeutige Meinungsbekundung ohne den Anspruch einer Tatsachendarstellung. Und das ganz im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Post hier: bspw 14.717 dessen Verfasser fast ausschließlich die Fakten hier in Stein meisselt ohne nach Quellen gefragt zu werden. Ausgenommen von mir 

Wenn trotz der bereits mehrfach hier im Fred aufgezeigten Quellen Bedarf danach besteht, kann ich diese gern nachreichen. Deshalb die ernst gemeinte Frage: zu welchem Themen werden den Quellen deiner Meinung nach benötigt?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist das deine persönliche Meinung oder hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> 
> Ich habe nicht *das Gefühl*, dass Russland gänzlich aus Europa verdrängt ist.
> Es ist derzeit unter den durch die USA provozierten Umständen so, richtig. Aber *da gefühlt mehr und mehr Europäer mitbekommen wer das Lied des Todes angestimmt hat *und die Leier mit Milliarden über Milliarden immer weiterdreht und sie bevormundet, wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder ändern. Denn mittlerweile ist es *denke ich für jeden klar, was die USA mit dieser Eskalation noch bezweckt haben*: die EU und insbesondere Deutschland von den preiswerten Energien aus Russland zu trennen. Damit geht einher die Zerstörung der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Industriestandortes Deutschland, ein Abwandern der dortigen Industrien in Länder, wie bspw. die USA mit preiswerterer Energie und Sicherheiten, und dem Abfluss des Kapitals sowie der Erträge aus Deutschland in die USA. *So meine Meinung dazu.*
> ...



Ist das so wie bei den ganzen "Wir sind das Volk" Protestlern und der AfD, die auch so gerne meinen "gefühlt" die Mehrheit des deutschen Volkes repräsentieren?

Oder hast du für deine Feigenblätter auch nur im Ansatz irgend etwas handfestes, abseits irgendwelcher schwurbelnden bubbles, das solche aufgestellten Behauptungen stützen würde, außer deiner "Gefühle", die wohl dann "deiner Meinung nach", deinem in deinen Kopf nur "zusammengesponnenen" Resümee "recht verleihen" sollen?


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

Also den USA zu unterstellen, sie hätten Konflikt provoziert , halte ich auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Dennoch ist ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine nicht ganz uneigennützig.
Es spielen geopolitische, wirtschaftliche und Sicherheitsinteresseren auch eine Rolle.
Umsonst würden sie nicht Millarden da reinpumpen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also den USA zu unterstellen, sie hätten Konflikt provoziert , halte ich auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


Die waren aber immer  vorn mit dabei, wenn es um Militärübungen nah an Russlands Grenze ging. Das ist zwar erlaubt, aber deeskalierend ist es nicht. Als in Kuba Atomwaffen aufgebaut wurden, fanden die das auch nicht so toll.


RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine nicht ganz uneigennützig.
> Es spielen geopolitische und Sicherheitsinteresseren auch eine Rolle.


Die USA wollen von dem investierten Geld halt auch profitieren, wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die waren aber immer  vorn mit dabei, wenn es um Militärübungen nah an Russlands Grenze ging. Das ist zwar erlaubt, aber deeskalierend ist es nicht.


Und Russland hat Manöver an den Grenzen der baltischen Staaten und Finnland abgehalten.

Die Manöver sind außerdem nicht der Invasionsgrund der Ukraine.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also den USA zu unterstellen, sie hätten Konflikt provoziert , halte ich auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> *Dennoch ist ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine nicht ganz uneigennützig.*
> Es spielen geopolitische, wirtschaftliche und Sicherheitsinteresseren auch eine Rolle.
> Umsonst würden sie nicht Millarden da reinpumpen.


Nichts was der Mensch tut wird jemals völlig uneigenennützig sein, absolut nie.
Du spendest Geld an Flutopfer -> indirekt hoffst du, das dir dann auch mal jemand hilft, wenn du mal in vergleichbare Not kommst.
Alles folgt also am Ende, mal bewusster und mal unbewusster, einem gewissen "Egoismus", resepektive "Eigeninteresse". 

Das ist generell auch nicht schlimm.
Schlimm wird es erst, wenn es "krankhaft" wird und man dafür die Interessen anderer bewusst völlig mit Füßen tritt, um zu bekommen was man will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es ist derzeit unter den durch die USA provozierten Umständen so, richtig.


Ich warte ja immer noch auf die seriöse Quelle, die aufzeigt dass Biden bei Putin angerufen und "Greif jetzt endlich diesen anderen souveränen Staat an, damit wir hier noch reicher und Du und Deine Leute immer ärmer werden!" gesagt hat und Putin sich dachte "Ach komm, das klingt gut, das mach ich, ich hab den Biden und die USA ja so lieb."

Es GIBT keine provozierenden Umstände, wenn man eine vernünftige, freie nicht autoritäre Weltordnung möchte. NIEMAND hat Staaten aufgezwungen NATO-Mitglieder zu werden, aber (und das ist wichtig!) es ist jedem Staat freigestellt sich um eine Mitgliedschaft zu bewerben! Leute wie Du sehen solche Beitritte als Provokation, tatsächlich sind sie ein Zeichen der Freiheit! Ein Zeichen sich in eine vernünftige Gemeinschaft zu begeben damit auch geopolitisch nicht mehr simpel das Recht des Stärkeren gilt! Kleiner Tipp: Im Kleinen regeln so etwas nationale Gesetze. Daher darfst Du auch nicht einfach losgehen und jemanden ausrauben, vergewaltigen oder ermorden. Grundsätze des vernünftigen sozialen Zusammenlebens.
Solche Regeln gibt es glücklicherweise auch international und Russland verstößt gerade gegen diese und dadurch sterben zig tausende Leute, zig Frauen (und Kinder!) werden dort vergewaltigt, zig Menschen ihrer Behausung beraubt und und und. Du willst ernsthaft daran den USA die Schuld zuschieben? Wie zynisch, empathielos kann man eigentlich sein? Und wie verhasst gegenüber einem Staat, dass man diesem offenbar jedes Leid auf Erden andichten möchte, selbst wenn gerade Russen auf Ukrainer schießen?


----------



## Tekkla (5. Oktober 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Als in Kuba Atomwaffen aufgebaut wurden, fanden die das auch nicht so toll.


Wie oft soll das noch als Argument herhalten? Es kam hier im laufe der Monate nun schon zig Male, und es war stets ein dummes Argument als Entschuldigung für einen Angriffkrieg mit dem Ziel der Landnahme.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

Putin wollte schon lange diesen Krieg und die Ukraine in Russland eingliedern.
Weil er imperialistische Allmachts-Fantasien hat.
Das ist der einzige Grund.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Putin wollte schon lange diesen Krieg und die Ukraine in Russland eingliedern.
> Weil er imperialistische Allmachts-Fantasien hat.
> Das ist der einzige Grund.


So schaut's aus.

Im Grunde müsste man den hier vorhandenen Putin-Vertretern ja nur mal komplett chronologisch auflisten, wie Russland immer wieder auf's Neue mit immer neuen Begründungen kam, wieder zurückruderte, dann die nächste Geschichte auspackte usw.. Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn und soll immer nur eine bei Stimmung haltende Nachricht an die eigene Bevölkerung sein ("Die meisten Menschen auf der Krim wollen zu Russland gehören: Hat zumindest jeder gesagt, dem wir eine Waffe an den Kopf gehalten haben " / "Das sind da alles Nazis, also nehmen wir Kiew und tauschen die Regierung aus" / "Die russische Bevölkerung vor allem im Süden müssen wir schützen, also schützen wir nun vor allem den Süden und ziehen uns kooooomplett freiwillig aus (nord)östlichen Gegenden zurück (Wir lassen denen aber gerne unser Material da, wir sind ja nett)" - "Die Ukrainer im Süden und östlichen Süden haben nun übrigens völlig frei ebenfalls mit Waffe am Kopf entschieden, dass sie natürlich nur zu Russland gehören wollen" / "Natürlich halten wir am Plan fest die ukrainische Regierung auszutauschen und  wir haben Zeit" / "Also wenn jetzt, also der schwache Westen, der ja eh nix kann, also da werden wir die ganze Ukraine... Ach nee, warte wir gucken mal wie es so läuft" - bald folgend mit "Naja, ansich wollten wir ja immer nur die Krim und die starken ukrainischen Truppen haben mit ihrem Mut bewiesen, dass sie im Herzen Russen sind!" )Immer wieder garniert mit der Drohung des Einsatzes von Atomwaffen etc...



edit: Eines der großen Probleme bei solchen Unrechtsstaaten ist ja nunmal auch, dass diese wenn überhaupt nur millimeterweise zurückrudern können. Propaganda hilft ihnen, während es "läuft", danach ist sie ein heftiger Bumerang. Die haben krasse Meinungen im Volk verfestigt und können sich dann ja niemals als Lügner darstellen. Diese Regierungen werden fallen oder müssen eben "gefallen werden".


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also den USA zu unterstellen, sie hätten Konflikt provoziert , halte ich auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


Das könnte man meinen, wenn da nicht die Aussagen von Frau Nuland unter Eid und per Mitschnitt wären.



RyzA schrieb:


> ... ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine nicht ganz uneigennützig.


Da gebe ich dir zu 110% Recht!



RyzA schrieb:


> Es spielen geopolitische, wirtschaftliche und Sicherheitsinteresseren auch eine Rolle.
> Umsonst würden sie nicht Millarden da reinpumpen.


Geopolitik und Wirtschaft bin ich bei dir. Sicherheitsinteressen fallen mir keine ein. Denn wer Sicherheit reizt nicht maximal aus mit dem Risiko das es eskaliert.

Wie sagte der* Papst* äußerst treffend: "Hier ist *das Opfer dieses Konflikts die Ukraine.* Es gibt internationale Faktoren, die dazu beigetragen haben, den Krieg zu verursachen. Ich habe bereits erwähnt, dass ein Staatsoberhaupt im Dezember letzten Jahres zu mir kam, um mir zu sagen, dass er sehr besorgt sei, *weil die NATO vor den Toren Russlands bellte, ohne zu verstehen, dass die Russen imperial sind und Unsicherheit an den Grenzen fürchten*. Er äußerte die Befürchtung, dass dies einen Krieg provozieren würde, der zwei Monate später ausbrach. Daher kann man bei der Argumentation über die Ursachen des Konflikts nicht einfach sein. Ich sehe den Imperialismus im Konflikt. Und wenn sie sich bedroht und im Niedergang fühlen, Die Imperialismen reagieren und denken, dass die Lösung darin besteht, einen Krieg zu führen, um sich wieder gut zu machen, und Waffen zu verkaufen und zu testen. Einige sagen zum Beispiel, dass der Spanische Bürgerkrieg zur Vorbereitung des Zweiten Weltkriegs gemacht wurde. Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich so ist, aber es könnte sein. *Ich zweifle aber nicht daran, dass wir bereits den Dritten Weltkrieg erleben*."


Spezieller Link für Opera Browser inkl. deutscher Übersetzung:









						“Liberare i cuori dall’odio”. Papa Francesco con i gesuiti della Regione russa in Kazakistan | La Civiltà Cattolica
					

Giovedì 15 settembre 2022, papa Francesco, nel corso del suo viaggio apostolico in Kazakistan, ha incontrato 19 gesuiti che operano nella cosiddetta “Regione russa” della Compagnia di Gesù, che comprende tre Paesi: Russia, Bielorussia e Kirghizistan.




					www-laciviltacattolica-it.translate.goog
				








Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie oft soll das noch als Argument herhalten? Es kam hier im laufe der Monate nun schon zig Male, und es war stets ein dummes Argument als Entschuldigung für einen Angriffkrieg mit dem Ziel der Landnahme.


... ich sehe das nicht als "dummes" Argument, denn es ist absolut passend! Nur passt dieser Vergleich niemanden mit einer prowestlichen Meinung in den Kram. Und nur desbalb wird es als "dumm" dargestellt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist das so wie bei den ganzen "Wir sind das Volk" Protestlern und der AfD, die auch so gerne meinen "gefühlt" die Mehrheit des deutschen Volkes repräsentieren?
> 
> Oder hast du für deine Feigenblätter auch nur im Ansatz irgend etwas handfestes, abseits irgendwelcher schwurbelnden bubbles, das solche aufgestellten Behauptungen stützen würde, außer deiner "Gefühle", die wohl dann "deiner Meinung nach", deinem in deinen Kopf nur "zusammengesponnenen" Resümee "recht verleihen" sollen?



... wozu benötigst du "handfestes"? Ich teile meine Quellen zwar mittlerweile ungern, weil sie danach oft verschwinden, aber bei dir mache ich eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich sehe das nicht als "dummes" Argument, denn es ist absolut passend! Nur passt dieser Vergleich niemanden mit einer prowestlichen Meinung in den Kram. Und nur desbalb wird es als "dumm" dargestellt.


Nein, es bleibt dumm, weil es Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht. Auf Kuba standen die Raketen bereits. In der Ukraine stand genau was? Eben. Nichts. Das hat rein gar nichts mit "pro westlich" zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. Oktober 2022)

Immer wieder schön. Die "NATO bellt" (und ja, für so eine Aussage darf auch der Papst kritisiert werden - und @brooker wie schaut es denn ansonsten mit Deiner Meinung zu den aktuellen Äußerungen des Papstes zu dem Krieg aus? Da kommt Russland ja nicht gaaaanz so gut weg. Das ist dann vergessen? Du zitierst dann lieber ausschließlich das, was in Dein Weltbild passt?  ) und tut eben genau das nicht. Die NATO ist und bleibt ein Verteidigungsbündnis. Der Krieg gegen die Ukraine zeigt dabei deutlich warum Staaten wie Russland "Angst" vor mehr Staaten in der NATO haben.
Sie fürchten sich nicht vor einem Verteidigungsbündnis, sie fürchten davor in Zukunft weniger imperialistisch auftreten zu können. Sie fürchten sich davor nicht mehr als mächtiger Player wahrgenommen zu werden. Dabei finden sie es doch so toll ihre Bürger einzuschüchtern und manipulieren zu können - das muss doch auch mit anderen Staaten gehen. Hm...?
Ja, DAS ist das Problem solcher Staaten, dass sie sich nicht mehr unter der Inkaufnahme zahlreicher Toten einfach mehr Land, Menschen und Ressourcen einverleiben können. Sie weigern sich nicht weiter als Krebs agieren zu können. Sie sind neidisch auf modernere Staaten und wollen diese Staaten dafür am liebsten fressen.

Russland muss und wird verlieren!


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Geopolitik und Wirtschaft bin ich bei dir. Sicherheitsinteressen fallen mir keine ein.


Sicherheitsinteressen sind Geopolitik


----------



## Tekkla (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Umsonst würden sie nicht Millarden da reinpumpen.


Die USA haben seit dem dem Beginn des WWII Unsummen in Europa gesteckt. Erst im Rahmen der Beendigung des deutschen Faschismus samt dessen anhänglichen Vernichtiungskrieges, dann im Rahmen eines Bollwerkes gegen die SU und dann im Rahmen der Verhinderung einer erneuten SU. Dass die an der Stelle nicht einfach zusehen, wie ein kleiner, gekränkter Russendiktator das Rad der Zeit zurückdreht, sollte jedem irgendwie einleuchten. Dass damit einher natürlich auch Eigeninteressen vertreten werden, nun ja, das sollte nicht verwundern. Ich empfehle allen Kritikern dessen sich mal intensivst mit dem Thema "Entwicklungshilfen" oder dem "selbslosen Einsatz" Chinas in weiten Teilen Welt auseinander zu setzen. Da wird nichts verschenkt. Da geht es immer in erster Linie um die Eigeninteressen der vermeintlichen Helfer. Und Russland steht dem in nichts nach.


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön. Die "NATO bellt" (und ja, für so eine Aussage darf auch der Papst kritisiert werden



Natürlich kann man den Papst dafür kritisieren. Aber trotzdem hat er es gesagt und auch weitere Details sowie seine Einschätzung zu den Ursachen geteilt. Der Papst sagt bekannter Maßen nichts aus einer Laune heraus und hat nebenbei auch viele Quellen und Ratgeber.




juko888 schrieb:


> Du zitierst dann lieber ausschließlich das, was in Dein Weltbild passt?



Hey, die kritischen Worte des Papstes in Richtung Russland brauche ich Euch doch hier nicht aufbereiten. Das ist doch längst durchgesprochen und im Schnee von gestern. Und btw., sie sind im Zitat sogar enthalten. 




juko888 schrieb:


> @brooker wie schaut es denn ansonsten mit Deiner Meinung zu den aktuellen Äußerungen des Papstes zu dem Krieg aus? Da kommt Russland ja nicht gaaaanz so gut weg. Das ist dann vergessen?



Nein, dass ist nicht vergessen. Was da gerade passiert in der Ukraine ist menschenverachtend und einfach nur furchtbar. Und wie ich hier schon so oft geschrieben habe, es hätte unter allen Umstände verhindert werden müssen.




juko888 schrieb:


> Ja, DAS ist das Problem solcher Staaten, dass sie sich nicht mehr unter der Inkaufnahme zahlreicher Toten einfach mehr Land, Menschen und Ressourcen einverleiben können. Sie weigern sich weiter als Krebs agieren zu können. Sie sind neidisch auf modernere Staaten und wollen diese Staaten dafür am liebsten fressen.
> 
> Russland muss und wird verlieren!



Frage: wann hat sich denn Russland "unter der Inkaufnahme zahlreicher Toten einfach mehr Land, Menschen und Ressourcen einverleibt"? Oder sprichst du gerade von den USA?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsinteressen sind Geopolitik


... warum wird es dann differenziert aufgeführt?




Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, es bleibt dumm, weil es Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht. Auf Kuba standen die Raketen bereits. In der Ukraine stand genau was? Eben. Nichts. Das hat rein gar nichts mit "pro westlich" zu tun.



Die Kuba-Krise ist ein Verlauf - politischer Machtwechsel von proamerikanisch zu prokommunistisch ohne Einflussnahme aber mit Vorbild. Der Russe kam erst ins Spiel, als die Kubaner mit der stetigen Einflussnahme der USA nicht mehr allein zurecht kamen und um Unterstützung gebeten haben. Von daher ist das sehr gut passend, nur dass wir in der Ukraine von Eskalationsverlauf noch nicht die gesamte Kubaentwicklung durchlaufen haben bzw. einige Schritte auch übersprungen wurden. Ich habe das bereits vor geraumer Zeit hier auf drei A4 Seiten gegenübergestellt.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warum wird es dann differenziert aufgeführt?


Wüsste nicht wo. Sicherheitspolitische Interessen haben jedfalls unmittelbar Einfluss auf die Politik eines Landes.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Von daher ist das sehr gut passend, nur dass wir in der Ukraine von Eskalationsverlauf noch nicht die gesamte Kubaentwicklung durchlaufen haben bzw. einige Schritte auch übersprungen wurden.


Wie perfide ist das denn bitte? Du sagst damit doch, dass es gar nicht erst zu einer Bedrohung wie z.B. durch Atomwaffen in der Ukrainer kommen brauchte, um einen Angriffskrieg zu rechtfertigen. Mit so einer Begründung kann man aber auch alles legitimieren. Da könnte ich auch zu dir kommen, dir das Fressbrett polieren und dann erklären, dass es schon einen Grund hätte geben können so zu handeln. Aber gut, dass du dafür Verständnis zeigst.


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo. Sicherheitspolitische Interessen haben jedfalls unmittelbar Einfluss auf die Politik eines Landes.





RyzA schrieb:


> Es spielen geopolitische, wirtschaftliche und Sicherheitsinteresseren auch eine Rolle.
> Umsonst würden sie nicht Millarden da reinpumpen.



Darauf bezog ich mich. Wenn hier explizit von "Sicherheitsinteresseren" auserhalb von Geopolitik gesprochen wird, interessiert mich das natürlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage: wann hat sich denn Russland "unter der Inkaufnahme zahlreicher Toten einfach mehr Land, Menschen und Ressourcen einverleibt"? Oder sprichst du gerade von den USA?


Tschetchenien
Und wirklich "autonom" ist sie auch nur auf dem Papier.

Ansonsten zwar nicht mit "zahlreichen Toten", da man die Ukrainer damals übertölpeln konnte, weil niemand mit sowas gerechnet hat, aber die Krim?

Oder blenden wird das "zufälligerweise" mal wieder fein aus, weil es der "buddy" Russland ist?


----------



## brooker (5. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie perfide ist das denn bitte? Du sagst damit doch, dass es gar nicht erst zu einer Bedrohung wie z.B. durch Atomwaffen in der Ukrainer kommen brauchte, um einen Angriffskrieg zu rechtfertigen. Mit so einer Begründung kann man aber auch alles legitimieren. Da könnte ich auch zu dir kommen, dir das Fressbrett polieren und dann erklären, dass es schon einen Grund hätte geben können so zu handeln. Aber gut, dass du dafür Verständnis zeigst.



Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich ausschließlich auf die Kuba-Krise. 

Aber da du das Thema Atomwaffen angesprochen hast: auf dem Gelände des Kernkraftwerkes Saporischschja lagern zehntausende Tonnen Plutonium und angereichertes Uran. In Tschernobyl sind ebenfalls noch brauchbare Rückstände vorhanden. Mit dem Wissen aus der Vergangenheit das die Russen Tschernobyl mit Luftlandeeinheiten bereits am ersten und das Kernkraftwerk am 3 oder 4 Tage eingenommen haben, stützt die Behauptung der Russen, dass Selenski am 19.02.2022 auf der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz mit der Atomarer Aufrüstung der Ukraine gedroht haben soll. Hinzukommen die 2015 verabschiedeten Militärdoktrien der Ukraine, aus denen Russland als Hauptfeind hervorgeht.

Bis auf die Androhung der Atomaren Aufrüstung kann ich bei Bedarf gern nochmals ukrainische Quellen heraussuchen, übersetzen und bereitstellen.

Spezieller Opera Link inkl. Übersetzung:

Militärdoktrien der Ukrainie von 2015









						Украина определила своим военным противником РФ
					

Украина определила своим военным противником Российскую Федерацию. Это определено новой редакцией Военной доктрины, текст которой обнародован на официальном сайте президента Украины в четверг.




					interfax-com-ua.translate.goog
				







Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tschetchenien
> Und wirklich "autonom" ist sie auch nur auf dem Papier.
> 
> Ansonsten zwar nicht mit "zahlreichen Toten", da man die Ukrainer damals übertölpeln konnte, weil niemand mit sowas gerechnet hat, aber die Krim?


----------



## chill_eule (5. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung sowas gelesen zu haben.


Dann zeig uns das!


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns das!



Gern Eule. Kommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> War da nicht was, warum die Kämpfer aus der Region antreten um dem "Brudervolk" der Ukraine zu helfen sich zu befreien? Ich bin der Meinung sowas gelesen zu haben.


Du meinst Putins tschetchenische Marionette Kadyrow und seine Miliz "Räuberbande"?
Ja scheinbar mussten die wohl ihrem "russischen Brudervolk" zur Hilfe eilen, bei seiner "glorreichen Spezialoperation", wenn auch bisher trotzdem ehr ziemlich erfolglos.  

Übrigens wurde er auch jüngst dafür erst, als "verdienst", vom Jungfaschisten Putin, in den Rang eines Generaloberst erhoben, was der dritthöchste militärische Rang in der russischen Armee ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Frage: wann hat sich denn Russland "unter der Inkaufnahme zahlreicher Toten einfach mehr Land, Menschen und Ressourcen einverleibt"? Oder sprichst du gerade von den USA?



Da du die Sowjetunion die die Kubakrise heraufbeschwor ja auch als "die Russen" bezeichnest, somit eingestehst das es "ein Volk" ist, verweise ich mal kurz auf die gesamte Geschichte dieses Volkes und die Staatsbildung seit es die Rus gibt ... als kleines Beispiel des letzten Jahrhunderts dient hier mal die völkerrechtswidrige Besetzung eines vorher souveränen Staates (Polen) und die recht zügige Annexion ehemaliger polnischer Gebiete in die damalige Sowjetunion. Geschichtlich dürfte dir diese Aktion auch als Hitler-Stalin-Pakt bekannt sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

> Inmitten militärischer Rückschläge in der Ukraine hat der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin den autoritär herrschenden Machthaber der Teilrepublik Tschetschenien, Ramsan Kadyrow, zum Generaloberst befördert. Das Dekret über seine Ernennung sei bereits veröffentlicht, er sei Putin „unglaublich dankbar“ für die „große Wertschätzung“, schrieb Kadyrow am Mittwoch im Online-Dienst Telegram. Generaloberst ist hinter Marschall und Armeegeneral der dritthöchste Dienstgrad der russischen Streitkräfte.
> 
> Der Kreml hatte am Montag den „heldenhaften Beitrag“ Kadyrows zur Offensive in der Ukraine gelobt. Der tschetschenische Präsident beteiligt sich daran seit ihrem Beginn intensiv. Tschetschenische Einheiten kämpfen im Land an der Seite der russischen Streitkräfte. Darunter ist auch Kadyrows unter dem Namen „Kadyrowzy“ bekannte berüchtigte persönliche Miliz.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Beförderung von Putin für Tschetschenenführer Kadyrow

Der Typ gehört genauso wie Putin vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt und für immer weggesperrt.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich ausschließlich auf die Kuba-Krise.


Nein, deine Ausführungen mussten als Erklärung für den Angriffskrieg herhalten.  Du hast erst auf meinen Einlass zu einem anderen User auf mich reagiert . Verdrehung der Tatsachen Nr. 1.



brooker schrieb:


> Aber da du das Thema Atomwaffen angesprochen hast: auf dem Gelände des Kernkraftwerkes Saporischschja lagern zehntausende Tonnen Plutonium und angereichertes Uran. In Tschernobyl sind ebenfalls noch brauchbare Rückstände vorhanden. Mit dem Wissen aus der Vergangenheit das die Russen Tschernobyl mit Luftlandeeinheiten bereits am ersten und das Kernkraftwerk am 3 oder 4 Tage eingenommen haben, stützt die Behauptung der Russen, dass Selenski am 19.02.2022 auf der Münchner Sicherheitskonferenz mit der Atomarer Aufrüstung der Ukraine gedroht haben soll. Hinzukommen die 2015 verabschiedeten Militärdoktrien der Ukraine, aus denen Russland als Hauptfeind hervorgeht.


Und hier betreibst du Verdrehung der Tatsachen Nr. 2, denn alle Daten liegen teils oder deutlich NACH den von Russland ausgehenden Aggressionen zur Zersplitterung und sogar gar Vernichtung der gesamten Ukraine als Staat.

Wenn man dieser Logik folgt, dann wird für dich wohl auch die nun, angesichts der offenkundigen Aggression Russlands gegenüber seines/r Nachbarn, geänderte NATO Doktrin, die Russland ja nun ebenfalls wegen seiner Taten als Hauptgegner definiert, Legitimation genug sein gegen die Mitglieder der  NATO Krieg zu führen.

Heiligs Blechle, das ist ja argumentativ noch viel verquirllter als von deinem Alter Ego!


----------



## compisucher (6. Oktober 2022)

Öhäm... weder Tschernobyl, Druckwasserreaktor Typ RBMK-1000 mit zw. 2-2,4% Urananreicherung 
(Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RBMK)
oder Saporischschja Typ WWER-1000/320 mit ca. 4,26% Urananreicherung
(Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWER#WWER-1000)
sind technisch in der Lage, kernwaffenfähiges Material herzustellen.
Die technisch notwendige  Urananreicherung reicht also für den Betrieb, aber nicht zur Produktion von Waffen.
Z. B. alle Reaktoren in Saporischschja zusammen bräuchten ungefähr 55 Jahre, um das Material für eine kleine Atombombe (20kT) zu produzieren.

Diese militärische Urananreicherung findet in sogenannten Gaszentrifugen statt:





						Uran-Anreicherung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Ukraine hat gar keine Kapazitäten hierzu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der technisch 2. Weg wäre die Erbrütung von Plutonium.
Da aber die Kernkraftwerke in der Ukraine als Druckwassereaktoren ausgelegt sind, fällt technisch bedingt kaum Plutonium in Reinform an.

Richtig ist, wie auch bei deutschen AKWs, der radioaktive Abfall mit untergemischtem, unreinen Plutonium genau mit das größte Thema auch bei der Endlagerung ist.
Da die ursprüngliche Zwischenlagerungsmethode der UdSSR-AKWs -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- äußerst mangelhaft war, lagern in der Tat z. B. bei Tschernobyl bis zu 180.000 to schwer/mittel-radioaktives Material.
Daraus lassen sich aber keine Nuklearwaffen bauen.

Kurzum, selbst wenn die Ukraine es wollte, hätte diese gar nicht die notwenigen technischen Anlagen, um Atomwaffen in einem nennenswertem Umfang und in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum herzustellen.

Die angeregte Diskussion mit @brooker hierzu ist also eine müßige...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die angeregte Diskussion mit @brooker hierzu ist also eine müßige...


... mal wieder.

Aber danke für den technischen Hintergrund!


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal etwas für Leute, die ihre Infos nur aus Twitter und Co beziehen und daher Probleme haben könnten, die Situation klar einzuschätzen. 
Im Moment gibt es einige taktische Erfolge, die aber in der Gesamtheit keine Wende bringen.









						Kharkov and Mobilization
					

The recapture of the Kharkov region at the beginning of September appears to be a success for Ukrainian forces. Our media exulted and relayed Ukrainian propaganda to give us a picture that is not entirely accurate. A closer look at the operations might have prompted Ukraine to be more cautious. From




					www.thepostil.com
				




Auf jeden Fall die gute Analyse eines Militärs, der für Nato und UNO gearbeitet hat und aus der Schweiz stammt.
Vieles davon hatte ich schon selber geschrieben.
Ich denke das der Angriff der Russen nicht mehr sehr lange auf sich warten lassen wird und wahrscheinlich aus 3 Richtungen startet .

Nicht zu übersehen sind auch bisherige weitere Angriffe mit Bodengewinnen im Donbass. 

Die Ukrainer sollten vielleicht verhandeln,   sonst werden weitere Gebiete verloren gehen.

Ich könnte mir beim Start neuer russischer Angriffe auch Handlungen gegen eine Vielzahl privater Satelliten vorstellen, die entscheidend ukrainische Truppen unterstützen.
Weiter wird es eine starke Zunahme an Zerstörung von Verkehrsknotenpunkte und ähnlichem geben. 

Wobei die Russen auch einige Dinge machen, wo man sich wundert, aber es ist auch kein Sprint.


----------



## Sverre (6. Oktober 2022)

Hm....lol
zu  jacques baud findet man...



			https://www.blick.ch/politik/editorial-ueber-meinungsfreiheit-in-kriegszeiten-ein-schweizer-geheimdienstler-auf-putins-mission-id17430444.html
		







						Jacques Baud - frwiki.wiki
					






					de.frwiki.wiki
				




... usw. 

..top Qualle !
​


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas für Leute, die ihre Infos nur aus Twitter und Co beziehen und daher Probleme haben könnten, die Situation klar einzuschätzen.
> Im Moment gibt es einige taktische Erfolge, die aber in der Gesamtheit keine Wende bringen.


Und erneut kommst du mit einem grenzesoterischen, klar russlandfreundlichen Blatt um die Ecke, welches sich nicht entblödet, unkommentiert Beiträge von Alexander Dugin (!) zu bringen, Giorgia Meloni feiert und auch sonst ganz offen mit dem rechten Lager sympathisiert.

Und Jacques Baud, der Verfasser des von dir genannten Artikels, ist bereits vor einiger Zeit in den Kreis rechtsextremer Verschwörungstheoretiker abgerutscht, kuschelt intensiv mit Russia Today und war sich nicht zu fein, Kriegsverbrechen in aller Welt zu relativieren - insbesondere jedoch solche durch Parteien, die mit Russland verbündet sind.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und erneut kommst du mit einem grenzesoterischen, klar russlandfreundlichen Blatt um die Ecke, welches sich nicht entblödet, unkommentiert Beiträge von Alexander Dugin (!) zu bringen, Giorgia Meloni feiert und auch sonst ganz offen mit dem rechten Lager sympathisiert.
> 
> Und Jacques Baud, der Verfasser des von dir genannten Artikels, ist bereits vor einiger Zeit in den Kreis rechtsextremer Verschwörungstheoretiker abgerutscht, kuschelt intensiv mit Russia Today und war sich nicht zu fein, Kriegsverbrechen in aller Welt zu relativieren - insbesondere jedoch solche durch Parteien, die mit Russland verbündet sind.



Gehe doch einfach auf die vorgebrachten Argumente ein?

Ich meine das man zu jeder Quelle irgendwie etwas ausgraben kann und sich damit jeder Diskussion und Argumentation entziehen kann. 
Entweder kommt Psiram um die Ecke, wo man natürlich begründet warum man kein Impressum besitzt https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Psiram:Impressum, oder aber andere "Aufklärungen" aus dem Netz.
Ach und "Ru." ist ja auch verpönnt.
So ist natürlich keine Diskussion möglich.


Nehme dir den Text vor und zerflücke ihn?


----------



## Optiki (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas für Leute, die ihre Infos nur aus Twitter und Co beziehen und daher Probleme haben könnten, die Situation klar einzuschätzen.
> Im Moment gibt es einige taktische Erfolge, die aber in der Gesamtheit keine Wende bringen.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Gehe doch einfach auf die vorgebrachten Argumente ein?


Zum Glück hast du von allem eine Ahnung und kannst so gut auf Argumente eingehen. 

Schon alleine die Einleitung ist eine Frechheit und kommt von Jemanden der seit Wochen nur falsche Einschätzung macht und von Sachen erzählt die es in Echt nicht gibt. 




> Für die Ukrainer ist es ein Pyrrhussieg. Sie rückten ohne Widerstand in Charkow vor und es gab kaum Kämpfe. Stattdessen wurde das Gebiet zu einer riesigen „Tötungszone“ („зона поражения“), in der russische Artillerie eine geschätzte Zahl von 4.000 bis 5.000 Ukrainern (etwa 2 Brigaden) vernichten würde, während die russische Koalition nur geringfügige Verluste erlitt, da es keine Kämpfe gab .
> Diese Verluste kommen zu denen der Cherson-Offensive hinzu. Nach Angaben des russischen Verteidigungsministers Sergej Schoigu verloren die Ukrainer in den ersten drei Septemberwochen etwa 7.000 Mann. Obwohl diese Zahlen nicht verifiziert werden können, entspricht ihre Größenordnung den Schätzungen einiger westlicher Experten. Mit anderen Worten, es scheint, dass die Ukrainer etwa 25 % der 10 Brigaden verloren haben, die in den letzten Monaten mit westlicher Hilfe geschaffen und ausgerüstet wurden. Das ist weit entfernt von der Millionen-Mann-Armee, die von der ukrainischen Führung erwähnt wird.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahah, teile dieses Müll bitte in deiner Familiengruppe oder druck es aus und verteile es in deiner Stammkneipe, aber bitte verschone uns mit diesem grenzdebilen Müll


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gehe doch einfach auf die vorgebrachten Argumente ein?


Auf was soll man da eingehen?

Baud käut 1:1 das wieder, womit die russische Propaganda auf zig einschlägigen Kanälen das eigene Versagen zu relativieren versucht. Daran ist kein Milligramm eigene Analyse.


----------



## Poulton (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die gute Analyse eines Militärs,


Mal wieder die Besten der Besten von Schwurbelantenseiten: 








						Sur RT France, Jacques Baud coche toutes les cases du conspirationnisme géopolitique - Conspiracy Watch | L'Observatoire du conspirationnisme
					

Interviewé par Frédéric Taddéï, l'essayiste, ancien officier des services de renseignement suisses, dénonce ce qu'il présente comme « le gouvernement par les fake news »... mais multiplie lui-même les contre-vérités.




					www-conspiracywatch-info.translate.goog
				




Jetzt aber schnell das du die nächste Flugscheibe zum Aldebaran noch bekommst, damit du dort, zusammen mit deinem Kompagnon, in der 4-dimensionalen Eckkneipe an den Feierlichkeiten der Brigade Warsteiner teilnehmen kannst.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn man dieser Logik folgt, dann wird für dich wohl auch die nun, angesichts der offenkundigen Aggression Russlands gegenüber seines/r Nachbarn, geänderte NATO Doktrin, die Russland ja nun ebenfalls wegen seiner Taten als Hauptgegner definiert, Legitimation genug sein gegen die Mitglieder der NATO Krieg zu führen.


Nicht vergessen: Bis Heute liegt in der Duma ein Antrag von der Partei "Einiges Russland" (also Putin seiner) vor, die Souveränität Litauens abzuerkennen.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du von allem eine Ahnung und kannst so gut auf Argumente eingehen.
> 
> Schon alleine die Einleitung ist eine Frechheit und kommt von Jemanden der seit Wochen nur falsche Einschätzung macht und von Sachen erzählt die es in Echt nicht gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das Logik nicht so gefragt ist.
Wobei, wenn man davon ausgeht das die Russen immer schon in ihrer Zahl wesentlich kleiner als die Ukraine waren, sollte man schon die Rückzüge mit minimalen Verlusten verstehen?
Vielleicht auch erahnen was passiert, wenn ein paar hunderttausend Truppen dazukommen?
Egal ob es irgendeine " Propagandaseite" ist, die Züge mit Waffen und Ausrüstungen rollen in Richtung Donbass.

Die Russen überstürzen nichts und sie können noch etwas Land abgeben, um Zeit zu gewinnen, während die Ressourcen der Ukraine schmelzen...
Der Regen behindert die Operationen im Bereich Cherson scheinbar, so das Oanzer die Straßen nicht verlassen können.
Es gibt viele Videos,  wo ganze Kolonen beim vorrücken zerstört werden. Das ist ein Massaker. 

Gleichzeitig gibt es viele Videos von ukrainischen Kämpfern,  die alle englisch sprechen.

Ich sehe noch viel Eskslationspotential, aber sicher bilde ich mir alles ein.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Russen überstürzen nichts und sie können noch etwas Land abgeben, um Zeit zu gewinnen, während die Ressourcen der Ukraine schmelzen...


Wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme?
Russland wird international sanktioniert.
Die Ukraine wird international unterstützt.
Wessen Ressourcen schmelzen also?

Ach, sorry!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Logik nicht so gefragt ist.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. Oktober 2022)

bei Twitter, YouTube & Co. wird man ja mittlerweile darauf hingewiesen, wenn man sich auf dem Profil/Kanal einer bestimmten Art von Personen/Insitutionen aufhält, Für unseren amüsanten Tschetan schlage ich eine ähnliche Markierung unter seinen Beiträgen vor: "⚠️ Rabulist"
_


Spoiler: Rabulistik



"Die Rabulistik dient dazu, in einer Diskussion unabhängig von der Richtigkeit der eigenen Position Recht zu behalten. Erreicht wird dies durch Sophismen, verdeckte Fehlschlüsse und andere rhetorische Tricks wie das Einbringen diskussionsferner Aspekte, semantische Verschiebungen etc. Die Grenzen zur Täuschung, Irreführung und Lüge sind dabei fließend. Die Rabulistik kann als missbräuchliches Teilgebiet der Eristik oder der Rhetorik betrachtet werden.

Dabei werden rhetorische und argumentative Techniken angewendet, um recht zu bekommen – unabhängig von oder sogar entgegen der Sachlage, z. B. mittels „Wortverdreherei“ und „Haarspalterei“, oder durch das Anhäufen immer neuer Argumente. Als Vorbild galten die antiken Sophisten, die gewerbsmäßig Streitgespräche unabhängig von ihren persönlichen Überzeugungen austrugen und dabei angeblich mehr Wert auf argumentativen Erfolg als auf Konsistenz oder Wahrheit legten. So warf Wilhelm Windelband in seinem Lehrbuch der Geschichte der Philosophie 1912 den späteren Sophisten vor, dass sie mit ihrer „selbstgefälligen Rabulistik ihres Advokatentums“ zu „Sprechern aller der zügellosen Tendenzen“ gerieten und damit „die Ordnung des öffentlichen Lebens untergruben“"


_
die Russen haben wohl irgendwo einen Damm gesprengt und somit eine Stadt überflutet:








						Russian forces blow up dam in Donetsk Oblast
					

Russian forces blowed up a dam in Donetsk Oblast and flooded the town of Raigorodok, with the pre-war population of 3,900 people, according to Ukraine's General Forces. Ukraine’s military also reported that Russian troops were destroying documents and archives en




					kyivindependent.com
				




und schaut, wer jetzt auch einen account bei der zwitschermaschine hat:
kein geringerer als *Valerii Zaluzhnyi*, Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine



			https://twitter.com/CinC_AFU


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die gute Analyse eines Militärs, der für Nato und UNO gearbeitet hat und aus der Schweiz stammt.
> Vieles davon hatte ich schon selber geschrieben.


Was davon hast du schon selbst geschrieben, du Maske!

Das es keine ukrainische Identität gibt, du sie ihnen absprichst, weil die nur vom Westen erfunden wurde? Jepp hast du!
Das die entscheidenden Ereignisse im März eigentlich im Donbas stattfinden würden, weil die Ukraine dort keine Unterstützung mehr habe, keinen Nachschub, keine Luftunterstützung und die Moral gebrochen sei und sie nun im "Donbas-Kessel" von der russischen Armee vernichtet werde? jepp hast du!
Das Gerichtsprozesse dann die ukrainischen Verbrechen schon aufzeigen werden? Jepp hast du!

Also mach endlich das Fenster vom Thread zu und verschwinde hier, bevor ich dich mit den Worten belege, die solche "Menschen" wie du eigentlich verdient hätten, auch wenn das mir dann wieder eine Sperre einbringt!

Verflucht nochmal, das man sich so eine falsche russische Propagandaschleuder hier ein einer Tour geben muss, wirklich, es reicht langsam mal!

Er trägt doch wirklich nichts zur Diskussion bei, außer in einer Tour mit solchen Schund von "Quellen" um die Ecke zu kommen, sich im Kreis zu drehen, jeder Diskussion auszuweichen und Leute dann ungefragt privat anzuschreiben, wenn er mal wieder meint einen "Mitdrücker" zu finden, um dort seine verachtenswerten Ansichten, die er eigentlich denkt, vom Stappel zu lassen, die er hier immer erfolglos versucht zu verstecken!

Und ehrlich ich habe langsam kein Verständnis mehr für die Moderation, das er hier jedes mal aufs neue damit weitermachen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme?
> Russland wird international sanktioniert.
> Die Ukraine wird international unterstützt.
> Wessen Ressourcen schmelzen also?
> ...



Wo behindern die Sanktionen Russland in seinen Kriegsbemühungen?

Wie lange können Sie die Ukraine noch unterstützen?
Munition zB?

Eine Anfrage zur Produktion passender Munition. Im Moment werden 30k im Jahr für die US Armee produziert.






						SAM.gov
					






					sam.gov
				












						Wegen des Ukraine-Kriegs geht den USA langsam die Munition aus
					

Auch die Waffenarsenale der amerikanischen Supermacht sind nicht unerschöpflich. Weil die Produktion mit der ukrainischen Nachfrage kaum mithalten kann, sind einzelne Bestände auf ein «ungemütliches Niveau» gesunken.




					www.nzz.ch
				




Es dauert die Produktion in Gang zu bringen.


"Die Bundeswehr hat Rheinmetall mit der Lieferung von Artilleriemunition beauftragt. Der Rahmenvertrag im Wert von rund 109 MioEUR (brutto) umfasst die Lieferung von über 32.000 Geschossen mit der Option auf weitere 11.000 Stück im Wert von rund 37 Mio Euro (brutto). Die Lieferungen sollen noch 2019 beginnen. Insgesamt hat der Vertrag eine Laufzeit von fünf Jahren. Herstellung und Lieferung der 155-mm- Artilleriemunition erfolgt durch die Rheinmetall Waffe Munition GmbH in Unterlüß/Niedersachsen."









						Mehr Muni für die Bundeswehr
					

Die Bundeswehr hat Rheinmetall mit der Lieferung von Artilleriemunition beauftragt. Der Rahmenvertrag im Wert von rund 109 MioEUR (brutto) umfasst die Lieferung




					www.spartanat.com
				




In 5 Jahren 32-43k 155mm Granaten.

5 Tage Gefecht und weg sind sie.

Sind das Fakten die ihr akzeptiert?


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2022)

Kleiner Funfact am Rande. Vorgestern waren die Ukrainer so schnell im Einnehmen neuer Gebiete dass mein Blogger mitten in seinem Video plötzlich nicht mehr mit den Karten hinterher kam und ab dem Zeitpunkt dann praktisch einen Live Bericht machte. Sieht man auch nicht oft lol


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wegen des Ukraine-Kriegs geht den USA langsam die Munition aus
> 
> 
> Auch die Waffenarsenale der amerikanischen Supermacht sind nicht unerschöpflich. Weil die Produktion mit der ukrainischen Nachfrage kaum mithalten kann, sind einzelne Bestände auf ein «ungemütliches Niveau» gesunken.
> ...


Und wieder kommt er mit der gleichen "Quelle", die man ihn vor unzähligen Seiten schonmal widerlegt hatte.
Nichts als Spam und Kreisgedrehe, von diesem *******!


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was davon hast du schon selbst geschrieben, du Maske!


 
Geringere Truppenzahl, organisierter Rückzug. 
Am Ende steht ein Ergebnis und da sehen wir wer eine "Maske" ist und Propaganda verbreitet. 
Wirst doch wenigstens zustimmen, das dies beide Seiten fabrizieren?
Da sind die Ukrainer zB wesentlich fitter als die Russen und sie verbreiten sehr gut Panik auf russischen Seiten und TG Kanälen.

Übrigens finde ich deinen Ansatz unsäglich. 
Warum?
Weil du einen Kampf bis zum letzten Ukrainer unterstützt.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> In 5 Jahren 32-43k 155mm Granaten.
> 
> 5 Tage Gefecht und weg sind sie.
> 
> Sind das Fakten die ihr akzeptiert?


Alle Fakten werden akzeptiert, und nicht ignorant überlesen damit es einem in den Kragen passt.

Akzeptierst du denn auch den Fakt dass die Ukrainer im Gegensatz zu den Russen ihre Ziele auch treffen ? Bei den Himars zB habe ich eine Quote zwischen 93%-97%, Durchschnitt. Neue sind auch schon unterwegs samt Munition. Also keine Sorge, so lange die Russen besser im Wegrennen als Kämpfen sind wird alles gut


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Geringere Truppenzahl, organisierter Rückzug.
> Am Ende steht ein Ergebnis und da sehen wir wer eine "Maske" ist und Propaganda verbreitet.
> Wirst doch wenigstens zustimmen, das dies beide Seiten fabrizieren?
> Da sind die Ukrainer zB wesentlich fitter als die Russen und sie verbreiten sehr gut Panik auf russischen Seiten und TG Kanälen.


Das einzige wo ich dir noch zustimmen würde ist, dass "das" was du "eigentlich denkst" und mir auch per PN geschrieben hast, einfach nur absolut verachtenswert ist und "Menschen" wie du eigentlich besser in Behandlung gehen sollten, weil ihnen jegliche Realitätshaftung bereits vollständig verlorengegangen ist!


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Alle Fakten werden akzeptiert, und nicht ignorant überlesen damit es einem in den Kragen passt.
> 
> Akzeptierst du denn auch den Fakt dass die Ukrainer im Gegensatz zu den Russen ihre Ziele auch treffen ? Bei den Himars zB habe ich eine Quote zwischen 93%-97%, Durchschnitt. Neue sind auch schon unterwegs samt Munition. Also keine Sorge, so lange die Russen besser im Wegrennen als Kämpfen sind wird alles gut



Soweit ich verstanden habe werden die nächsten 18 erst gebaut werden müssen und auch bei der Muni gibt es Engpässe.








						"Produktion erreicht Grenzen eigener Kapazität"
					

Seit Beginn des russischen Angriffs auf die Ukraine bittet Kiew den Westen immer wieder um Waffen. Dessen Lieferungen verhelfen den Truppen laut Experten zwar zu einzelnen taktischen Vorstößen, eine Großoffensive könne das Land damit aber noch nicht wagen. Denn auch Russland habe noch nicht voll...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Abgesehen davon melden  die Russen immer eine Anzahl von abgeschossenrn Himars unr die Munilager werden verkleinert und dezentralisiert und was sie melden? 
Naja, die Russen melden auch und eine Himars ist weder billig, noch einfach zu produzieren,  so das eine wesentliche Erhöhung der Produktion längere Zeit benötigt.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo behindern die Sanktionen Russland in seinen Kriegsbemühungen?
> 
> Wie lange können Sie die Ukraine noch unterstützen?


Immer nur neue Fragen, anstatt verdammt noch mal Antworten zu geben.

Der Artikel der NZZ ist zwar nett, aber eine kritische Lage in den USA kann man da auch nicht rausziehen.
Und: Nein, wir machen hier jetzt keinen "hätte, wäre, wenn" zweiten Kriegsschauplatz auf!

Und der 3 Jahre alte Auftrag der Bundeswehr an Rheinmetall hat was genau mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine zu tun?

Und natürlich gehst du auch mit keinem Wort darauf ein, wo denn die Russen ihre zigtausenden Artilleriegranaten und sonstiges Material herzaubern sollen...

Hoffnungslos


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Artikel der NZZ ist zwar nett, aber eine kritische Lage in den USA kann man da auch nicht rausziehen.
> Und: Nein, wir machen hier jetzt keinen "hätte, wäre, wenn" zweiten Kriegsschauplatz auf!


Der Artikel ist nicht einmal besonders "nett" eule.

Zuerst einmal, selbst wenn das was die NZZ da als Aufhänger behauptet der Fall wäre, 155mm Artilleriegranten produzieren nicht nur die USA, da es in der NATO-Standardkaliber ist und auch über die NATO hinaus in vielen Armeen, dank westlicher Waffen, genutzt wird.

Es könnten also auch andere liefern, oder die USA im absoluten Zweifel bei anderen Staaten weitere Granaten einkaufen.

Zum anderen, 30.000 Granaten Jahresproduktion sind nicht besonders viel und wo die NZZ diese Zahl als Produktionsleistung in Friedenszeiten genau hernehmen will, wird im Artikel nicht mal ersichtlich.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, das hat man ihm schon vor unzähligen Seiten widerlegt, wo er schon mit exakt dem selben Artikel um die Ecke kam, inkl. eines guten und ausführlichen Artikels zur Entwicklung des Marktes für Kaliber 155mm Granaten bis 2030.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das einzige wo ich dir noch zustimmen würde ist, dass "das" was du "eigentlich denkst" und mir auch per PN geschrieben hast, einfach nur absolut verachtenswert ist und "Menschen" wie du eigentlich besser in Behandlung gehen sollten, weil ihnen jegliche Realitätshaftung bereits vollständig verlorengegangen ist!



Weißt Du, ich habe in meiner Jugend erzählt was andere hören wollten und man sagen mußte.

Wir sind hier nicht im FDJ Studienjahr und man sollte auf sachlicher Ebene Argumente austauschen. 
Ich habe für beide Seiten Mitgefühl, wünsche ein Ende der Kampfhandlungen und das die Probleme beseitigt werden könnten.
Deine ständigen Beleidigungen sind einfach nur unsinnig und haben nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun.

Dieser Krieg scheint gewollt zu sein, sonst hätte man eine Einigung gefunden.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg scheint gewollt zu sein


Ja... von Putin 

Bevor ich mich gleich noch selbst Verwarnen muss, lasse ich alles Weitere lieber unkommentiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weißt Du, ich habe in meiner Jugend erzählt was andere hören wollten und man sagen mußte.
> 
> Wir sind hier nicht im FDJ Studienjahr und man sollte auf sachlicher Ebene Argumente austauschen.


Sicher das 1989 in deiner "Realität" je stattgefunden hat und du heute Dinge erzählst, die du nicht anderen sagen sollst?  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe für beide Seiten Mitgefühl, wünsche ein Ende der Kampfhandlungen und das die Probleme beseitigt werden könnten.


Wieviel Mitgefühl du hast, gerade mit den angegriffenen Ukrainern, weiß ich genau, fängt mit null an, gefolgt von einem Komma und hört mit null auf, weil es in deinem Weltbild ja keine Ukrainer gibt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Deine ständigen Beleidigungen sind einfach nur unsinnig und haben nichts mit der Diskussion zu tun.


Du hast ja auch absolut kein Interesse zu diskutieren, das ist hier auf hunderten Seiten dokumentiert.
Also daher, warum soll ich dich dann nicht "beleidigen", was anderes ist mir dir ja sowieso nicht möglich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dieser Krieg scheint gewollt zu sein, sonst hätte man eine Einigung gefunden.


Ja, dreh deinen Kopf mal nach Moskau, dann weißt du auch warum.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Immer nur neue Fragen, anstatt verdammt noch mal Antworten zu geben.
> 
> Der Artikel der NZZ ist zwar nett, aber eine kritische Lage in den USA kann man da auch nicht rausziehen.
> Und: Nein, wir machen hier jetzt keinen "hätte, wäre, wenn" zweiten Kriegsschauplatz auf!
> ...



Was soll ich denn sonst machen außer dir Fragen zu Argumenten zu stellen . Gehst du darauf ein, außer Gegenfragen zu stellen?
Klar ist die Lage " kritisch" wenn man die verlangten Mengen nicht liefern kann und vorallem werden eigene Vorräte abgebaut, die man vielleicht selber benötigt. 
Es lassen sich auch nicht so einfach mal die Produktionszahlen erhöhen weil das umfangreiche Erweiterungen, Investitionen und Zeit kostet und das Firmen warum machen sollen, wenn der Krieg vielleicht in ein paar Monaten vorbei ist?

Was passiert nach den Wahlen in den USA? 

Ein drei Jahre alter Vertrag zeigt in gewisser Weise Vorräte und Produktionskapazitäten. 


Russland hat riesige Lager aus Sowjetzeiten, wie auch die Ukraine, mit Massen an Munition. Dazu noch vorhandene Kapazitäten und ein Umstellung auf Kriegsproduktion in vielen Bereichen der Industrie. 
Das passiert bei uns scheinbar noch nicht und wenn wegen Energiesparen Werke stillgelegt werden müssen,  fehlt Stahl und anderes.











						Don't Buy the Narrative on Ukraine - The American Conservative
					

The Western party line about a struggling Russia and a resilient Ukraine overlooks hard realities.




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				





"Die Ukrainer, die unter Kriegsrecht mit streng zensierten Medien leben, haben dennoch Apps entwickelt, um den Standort von Personalvermittlern in Echtzeit abzubilden und sich gegenseitig zu helfen, die Wehrpflicht zu vermeiden. In Charkow, der zweitgrößten Stadt des Landes und Hauptziel des russischen Beschusses, hat die App 67.000 Abonnenten. Eine ähnliche App gibt es in Lemberg, der Brutstätte des ukrainischen Nationalsozialismus und der vorübergehenden Heimat der Flüchtlinge aus dem Osten."


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Gern Eule. Kommt.


Wir warten.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein drei Jahre alter Vertrag zeigt in gewisser Weise Vorräte und Produktionskapazitäten.



Nein zeigt er nicht, da "5 Jahrespläne" seit 1989 Geschichte sind.
Respektive du meinen damals verlinkten Artikel zur Entwicklung des Marktes von 155mm Granaten bis 2030 auch mal gelesen hättest.
Aber hey, warum solltest du, dich interessiert die Realität einen Sch*eiß, wenn sie dir, nachgewiesenermaßen, nicht ins Weltbild passt.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wir warten.



Vermutlich auch noch eine ganze Weile, falls überhaupt je.
Ist halt blöd wenn man sich Quellen für ausgedachte Behauptungen, bei dem dummen Umstand, das wer nach fragt, erst einmal aus den Fingern saugen muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Don't Buy the Narrative on Ukraine - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> The Western party line about a struggling Russia and a resilient Ukraine overlooks hard realities.
> ...


So einen Bullshit verlinkst Du jetzt ernsthaft als Quelle, oh man...

Hast Du Dir z.B. mal den Twitter-Account von der Autorin (Katya Sedgwick) des "Artikels" angesehen? Dass Du wieder mal solche Leute bzw. deren widerlichen Ergüsse verlinkst, sollte einen echt nicht mehr überraschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die Ukrainer, die unter Kriegsrecht mit streng zensierten Medien leben, haben dennoch Apps entwickelt, um den Standort von Personalvermittlern in Echtzeit abzubilden und sich gegenseitig zu helfen, die Wehrpflicht zu vermeiden. In Charkow, der zweitgrößten Stadt des Landes und Hauptziel des russischen Beschusses, hat die App 67.000 Abonnenten. Eine ähnliche App gibt es *in Lemberg, der Brutstätte des ukrainischen Nationalsozialismus* und der vorübergehenden Heimat der Flüchtlinge aus dem Osten."



Na, grüßt da wieder die in St. Petersburg beheimatete russische Abteilung für Lügen, Hetze und Märchen?


----------



## Tschetan (6. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> So einen Bullshit verlinkst Du jetzt ernsthaft als Quelle, oh man...
> 
> Hast Du Dir z.B. mal den Twitter-Account von der Autorin (Katya Sedgwick) des "Artikels" angesehen? Dass Du wieder mal solche Leute bzw. deren widerlichen Ergüsse verlinkst, sollte einen echt nicht mehr überraschen.



Du kannst gerne die " Ergüsse" wiederlegen?
Hat sie etwas erlogen, getäuscht, gefakt?

Am Ende zählt doch nur was eurer Meinung entspricht.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hat sie etwas erlogen, getäuscht, gefakt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ist glaub ich vollkommen boogie ob die solcherlei brüller selber raushaut oder einfach nur spreadet. viel im kopf scheint die trulla nicht zu haben...


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Soweit ich verstanden habe werden die nächsten 18 erst gebaut werden müssen und auch bei der Muni gibt es Engpässe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja sehe es doch mal so, die aktuellen reichen völlig aus um in nur 7 Tagen 400qkm Landgewinn zu verbuchen, wofür die Russen 6 Monate und ca 70.000 Gefallene brauchten. Die Amis sehens doch so: Für den Russen reichts. Und die Erniedrung darüber dass nur paar Stückzahlen an westlichen Waffen die gesamte russische Front seit Monaten dezimieren und tausende Russen in Panik flüchten wie Hasen, wird schön in die Länge gezogen damit diese historische Niederlage sich auch gut in die russische Geschichte einbrennt, als Warnung für die Zukunft dass man sich nicht mit den Amerikanern anlegen sollte, weil die wie wir gerade alle sehen, nur mit dem Finger schnippen zu brauchen um den russischen Staat ins Wackeln zu bringen. Statt militärischen Siegen probt Russland mal wieder die eigene Leidfähigkeit, wie schon so oft in der Geschichte..



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon melden  die Russen immer eine Anzahl von abgeschossenrn Himars unr die Munilager werden verkleinert und dezentralisiert und was sie melden?
> Naja, die Russen melden auch und eine Himars ist weder billig, noch einfach zu produzieren,  so das eine wesentliche Erhöhung der Produktion längere Zeit benötigt.


Was die Russen melden ist so als ob du eine Wunschkarte an den Weihnachtsmann abliest, also die melden im Prinzip garnichts. Und dass gerade die Russen die US Rüstungsindustrie kritisieren, die die russische gefühlt 1000 fach überragt, ist noch so ein Indiz dafür dass hinter solchen Qullen mehr Wodkaintus von gestern steckt als Wahrheit. Einfach nicht ernst nehmen solche Traumtänzer, nur so als Tip. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Weißt Du, ich habe in meiner Jugend erzählt was andere hören wollten und man sagen mußte.


Zu deiner Zeit gab es aber auch viele mutige und echte Deutsche, die eben nicht sagten was man sagen musste. Das sind Helden.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne die " Ergüsse" wiederlegen?


Wiederleg du doch lieber erstmal das Social Media nicht "die Brutstätte von Tschetans russisch-faschistoiden  Ansichten über Ukrainer" ist, wenn Lemberg, nach deinen "Ergüssen", schon "die Brutstätte des ukrainischen Nationalsozialismus" sein soll.  

Wie wärs, bevor du hier wieder 10 andere "Nebelkerzen" zündest?


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat riesige Lager aus Sowjetzeiten, wie auch die Ukraine, mit Massen an Munition. Dazu noch vorhandene Kapazitäten und ein Umstellung auf Kriegsproduktion in vielen Bereichen der Industrie.


Die "Sowjetzeiten" sind 23 Jahre her und der SU ging es zuletzt auch schon nicht mehr so gut. Fehlendes Fachwissen über die sichere Lagerdauer von Munition kann man notfalls mit ein wenig Grundwissen über Chemie und Elektronik ersetzen und sich damit ungefähr ausmalen, was von solch  mysteriösen Lagerbeständen zu halten ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die Ukrainer, die unter Kriegsrecht mit streng zensierten Medien leben, haben dennoch Apps entwickelt, um den Standort von Personalvermittlern in Echtzeit abzubilden und sich gegenseitig zu helfen, die Wehrpflicht zu vermeiden. In Charkow, der zweitgrößten Stadt des Landes und Hauptziel des russischen Beschusses, hat die App 67.000 Abonnenten. Eine ähnliche App gibt es in Lemberg, der Brutstätte des ukrainischen Nationalsozialismus und der vorübergehenden Heimat der Flüchtlinge aus dem Osten."


Katya Segdgewick, die ihre Qualifikationen selbst - vermeintlich ironisch, die tatsächliche Ironie entgeht ihr jedoch offensichtlich - mit "Hausfrau und Studienabbrecherin" umschreibt, hat nachweislich bereits andere dummdreiste russische Propagandalügen unreflektiert wiedergekäut. Beispielsweise erst heute die über eine angebliche Forderung Selenskijs nach präventiven Nuklearschlägen gegen Russland, während er tatsächlich um konventionelle Maßnahmen _gegen_ Nuklearschläge ging, wie Russland sie _tatsächlich_ ständig androht.
Ansonsten eine typisch christlich-konservative, neoliberale Labertasche. Etwas eloquenter als der diesbezügliche Durchschnitt, dennoch komplett ideologisch getrieben und bar jeder Sachkenntnis.

Was ich dich ohnehin fragen wollte, Stefan, äh, Tschetan ... Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du zur Rechtfertigung russischer Politik immer wieder im konservativen und rechtsextremen Becken fischst, obwohl du dich nach eigenen Angaben weit links verortest? Ist dir zum Satteln deines Steckenpferds pauschal einfach alles recht, oder bemühst du dich zwanghaft um einen Beleg der Hufeisentheorie?


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns das!


... ich habe jetzt ne halbe Stunde die Posts von Kadyrow auf den Messengern durch geschaut ... mir fehlt die Zeit dazu. Ich korrigiere meine Aussage.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, deine Ausführungen mussten als Erklärung für den Angriffskrieg herhalten.  Du hast erst auf meinen Einlass zu einem anderen User auf mich reagiert . Verdrehung der Tatsachen Nr. 1.
> 
> 
> Und hier betreibst du Verdrehung der Tatsachen Nr. 2, denn alle Daten liegen teils oder deutlich NACH den von Russland ausgehenden Aggressionen zur Zersplitterung und sogar gar Vernichtung der gesamten Ukraine als Staat.
> ...



Der 19.02.2022 liegt bekannter Maßen vor dem Einmarsch. Also bitte verschone die Leserschaft mit deinem an den Haare herbeigezogenen Diskreditierungsversuch.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein man bannt lieber @Don-71 oder mich weil wir mal die passenden Worte benutzen


Wir können 'nen Club gründen! 


brooker schrieb:


> Der 19.02.2022 liegt bekannter Maßen vor dem Einmarsch. Also bitte verschone die Leserschaft mit deinem an den Haare herbeigezogenen Diskreditierungsversuch.


Das war 5 (!) Tage vor dem Angriff von hunderttausenden Soldaten, die seit Monaten an der Grenze zur UKR zusammen gezogen wurden und nach der Annexion der Krim und dem Anzetteln von Aufständen im Donbass mit und durch Russland. Wenn du jetzt so tust, als wenn diese Aussage von Selensky aus einem "Manöver" ein Links-Abbiegen-Angriffskrieg gemacht hat, dann falle ich von jeglichem Glauben ab!


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Der 19.02.2022 liegt bekannter Maßen vor dem Einmarsch. Also bitte verschone die Leserschaft mit deinem an den Haare herbeigezogenen Diskreditierungsversuch.


Der 19.02.2022 liegt vor allem acht Jahre nach der Annektion der Krim und den von Russland initiierten bewaffneten Aufständen in der Ostukraine.

Innerhalb dieser Zeit kann schon sehr berechtigt die Erkenntnis reifen, das Russland gegenüber der Ukraine wie ein Feind agiert und daher als solcher zu betrachten ist - und dass ein atomarer Schutzschirm nicht die dümmste Idee wäre, um sich gegen diesen Feind zu schützen.


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Öhäm... weder Tschernobyl, Druckwasserreaktor Typ RBMK-1000 mit zw. 2-2,4% Urananreicherung
> (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RBMK)
> oder Saporischschja Typ WWER-1000/320 mit ca. 4,26% Urananreicherung
> (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWER#WWER-1000)
> ...



Du hast der sehr viel geschrieben, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache. Die an den benannten Orten lagernden Bestände an angereicherten Material sind für eine schmutzige Bombe völlig ausreichend. 









						Zündstoff auf Abwegen
					

Der Stoff taugt für Albträume: Bösewichte, die in den Besitz von radioaktivem Material gekommen sind, basteln eine Bombe, schmuggeln sie in eine Großstadt und bringen sie dort zur Detonation.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die an den benannten Orten lagernden Bestände an angereicherten Material sind für eine schmutzige Bombe völlig ausreichend.


Ach, hör doch einfach auf!


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Alle Fakten werden akzeptiert, und nicht ignorant überlesen damit es einem in den Kragen passt.
> 
> Akzeptierst du denn auch den Fakt dass die Ukrainer im Gegensatz zu den Russen ihre Ziele auch treffen ? Bei den Himars zB habe ich eine Quote zwischen 93%-97%, Durchschnitt. Neue sind auch schon unterwegs samt Munition. Also keine Sorge, so lange die Russen besser im Wegrennen als Kämpfen sind wird alles gut



Ist die Quote dein Wunschdenken oder aus welcher Quelle stammt diese?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> *Die Amis sehens doch so: Für den Russen reichts. Und die Erniedrung darüber dass nur paar Stückzahlen an westlichen Waffen die gesamte russische Front seit Monaten dezimieren und tausende Russen in Panik flüchten wie Hasen*, wird schön in die Länge gezogen damit diese historische Niederlage sich auch gut in die russische Geschichte einbrennt, als Warnung für die Zukunft dass man sich nicht mit den Amerikanern anlegen sollte, weil die wie wir gerade alle sehen, nur mit dem Finger schnippen zu brauchen um den russischen Staat ins Wackeln zu bringen. Statt militärischen Siegen probt Russland mal wieder die eigene Leidfähigkeit, wie schon so oft in der Geschichte..



Man sollte nun auch nicht zu euphemistisch werden, bei seinen Darstellungen und dabei bedenken, hier wurden von russischer Seite bereits eklatante Fehler deutlich im Vorfeld dieses Angriffs gemacht, u.a. eine zu geringe Personaldecke für die geplanten Angriffsachsen, das man die Soldaten nicht informiert hat, in ein reales Gefecht zu gehen, was die Moral bereits von Beginn an Richtung null hat gehen lassen, zusätzlich zur schlechten Versorgung, durch eine Logistik die völlig mangelhaft ausgelgt war, ect.

Ob die Situation der Ukraine, auch in dem Fall "so rosig" ausgeschaut hätte, wenn alleine diese grundlegenden Sachen nicht so begangen worden wären und wir es hier mit einem entsprechend gut vorbereiteten und vorgetragenen Angriff Russlands zu tun gehabt hätten, darf zu Recht mal angezweifelt werden und entsprechend genauso, ob dann die "paar westlichen Waffen gereicht hätten" um "die Russen wie Hasen laufen zu lassen".

Genauso auch, wie zu meinen, das weil die Ukrainer sich gegen "diese russische Armee" so gut geschalgen haben und schlägt, wirklich wesentlich mehr von Mehrfrontenkriegen verstehen würden als wir alle, wie Focus Online, vor zwei Tagen in einem Beitrag meinte zu titeln, was, um mich nicht falsch zu verstehen, nicht heißen soll das man da nicht durchaus das eine oder andere von der ukrainischen Armee lernen kann.

Man sollte aber eben auch mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben und die sind nunmal, wir können uns alle, Westen, wie Ukraine, glücklich schätzen, dass das was die russische Armee dort in der Ukraine bei ihren Angriff am 24.02.2022 an den Tag gelegt hat, so ziemlich mit das militärisch stümperhafteste war, was man nahezu die letzten 75 Jahre zu Gesicht bekommen hat und wir heute auch vor ganz anderen, vollendeten Tatsachen, stehen könnten, wäre dem nicht so gewesen.
Die Möglichkeiten dazu hatte Russland, nur glücklicherweise nicht auch die Kompetenz, es in dem Fall umzusetzen.

Das muss man auch mal als Realität anerkennen, bei allen berechtigten Lorbeeren für die ukrainische Armee und allen "Späßen" über die russische Armee.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Du hast der sehr viel geschrieben, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache. Die an den benannten Orten lagernden Bestände an angereicherten Material sind für eine schmutzige Bombe völlig ausreichend.


Für den Bau (nicht nur) einer schmutzige Bombe  bräuchte die Ukraine diese Bestände nicht. Sie haben auch Kernkraftwerke im Westen des Landes, die Material für selbige liefern könnten.

Ferner hätte Russland, wenn es tatsächlich den Einsatz von Dirty Bombs seitens der Ukraine befürchten müsste, diese niemals angegriffen. Denn solche Bomben kann man notfalls binnen weniger Stunden fertigen und auf unzähligen Wegen gegen Russland zum Einsatz bringen - auch jetzt noch. Das stand aber nie zur Debatte, weil Dirty Bombs eben nicht zur nuklearen Abschreckung taugen.

Also wieder einmal kompletter Schwachfug deinerseits.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2022)

*An die Beschwerdeführer:
Wenn ihr sagt jemandes Behauptung kam schon und wurde wiederlegt -> meldet mit Link und es gibt Spam Punkte.
Wenn ihr sagt ihr werdet per PN belästigt-> meldet die entsprechenden PNs und es gibt ebenfalls Punkte.*

Entsprechende Vorwürfe offtopic, öffentlich ohne Beleg verteilen hilft dagegen 0.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Für den Bau (nicht nur) einer schmutzige Bombe  bräuchte die Ukraine diese Bestände nicht. Sie haben auch Kernkraftwerke im Westen des Landes, die Material für selbige liefern könnten.


Schmutzige Bomben sind militärisch völlig wertlos, da es im Grunde nur konventionelle Bomben sind, die radioaktives Material in einem gewissen Umkreis verteilen.
Das wäre für Terroristen interessant, die damit vor hätten Zivilisten treffen zu wollen, ist militärisch aber, wie eingangs gesagt, völlig wert- und bedeutungslos.

Warum sollte die Ukraine also forcieren schmutzige Bomben zu bauen und einzusetzen?
Und entpsrechend, entweder hat unser lieber brooker hier mal wieder null komma keine Ahnung, wovon er da bei dem Thema eigentlich redet, oder versucht er hier, mal wieder, andere, die keine Ahnung zur Materie haben, mit Nebelkerzen zu blenden.



Olstyle schrieb:


> *An die Beschwerdeführer:
> Wenn ihr sagt jemandes Behauptung kam schon und wurde wiederlegt -> meldet mit Link und es gibt Spam Punkte.
> Wenn ihr sagt ihr werdet per PN belästigt-> meldet die entsprechenden PNs und es gibt ebenfalls Punkte.*
> 
> Entsprechende Vorwürfe offtopic, öffentlich ohne Beleg verteilen hilft dagegen 0.



Lieber Olstyle, weißt du wie müßig es ist, bei mehreren dutzend Seiten  in diesen Thread, pro Tag, genau den Beitrag rauszusuchen, von vor 1 oder 2 Wochen, wo er das schon einmal geschrieben hat?
Genau dadrauf baut betreffende Person doch hier, das sie die gleichen Beahauptungen und Quellen einfach ein paar Wochen später immer wieder aufs neue bringt, so das es müßig ist, bereits widerlegtes von ihm als Spam melden zu können.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> mir fehlt die Zeit dazu.


Die Zeit sollte man sich aber nehmen, bevor man evtl. Unsinn von sich gibt.

Desweiteren hast du nichts "korrigiert", sondern die Entsprechende Passage einfach aus deinem Beitrag entfernt.

Umgangssprachlich könnte man das auch als "den Schwanz einziehen" umschreiben.

Aber nun sind wir alle schlauer, danke dir trotzdem.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schmutzige Bomben sind militärisch völlig wertlos, da es im Grunde nur konventionelle Bomben sind, die radioaktives Material in einem gewissen Umkreis verteilen.


Würde ich keinen Jahressold drauf wetten, will es aber auch nicht herausfinden.

Aber ich denke es müssten schon sehr spezielle Umstände eintreten damit sowas passiert.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte nun auch nicht zu euphemistisch werden, bei seinen Darstellungen und dabei bedenken, hier wurden von russischer Seite bereits eklatante Fehler deutlich im Vorfeld dieses Angriffs gemacht, u.a. eine zu geringe Personaldecke für die geplanten Angriffsachsen, das man die Soldaten nicht informiert hat, in ein reales Gefecht zu gehen, was die Moral bereits von Beginn an Richtung null hat gehen lassen, zusätzlich zur schlechten Versorgung, durch eine Logistik die völlig mangelhaft ausgelgt war, ect.
> 
> Ob die Situation der Ukraine, auch in dem Fall "so rosig" ausgeschaut hätte, wenn alleine diese grundlegenden Sachen nicht so begangen worden wären und wir es hier mit einem entsprechend gut vorbereiteten und vorgetragenen Angriff Russlands zu tun gehabt hätten, darf zu Recht mal angezweifelt werden und entsprechend genauso, ob dann die "paar westlichen Waffen gereicht hätten" um "die Russen wie Hasen laufen zu lassen".
> 
> ...


Ist mir alles bekannt und ich unterschreibe es auch so. Meine Worte waren einfach nur als leichte Provukation an unsere Putinverstehen gerichtet 

Die Fehler wie wir sie beim russischen Vormarsch auf Kiew sahen, übhaupt diese irrsinnig schlechte Planung, haben solche Dimensionen dass sämtlichen Experten vor Unglaube die Spucke weg blieb. Bis heute hab ich noch nicht verstanden was die Russen sich dabei dachten Brigaden aus Rekruten, so ziemlich das schlechteste was sie aufstellen konnten, und dazu ungefähr die Hälfte dessen was nötig wär, tatsächlich zu Eroberung Kiews einsetzten. Am Marsch auf Kiew war so viel ich weiß nur eine Einheit an Spezialkräften beteiligt mit der bei der Eroberung des Flughafens kurzer Prozess gemacht wurde, der Rest der Armee bestand überwiegend aus Vollblutamateuren. 

Hochmut kommt bekanntlich vor dem Fall, und das ist doch auch schön anzusehen meine ich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> In meinen Ausführungen verwendete ich eindeutig klärende Formulierungen wie u.a. "gefühlt", "denke ich" und abschließend "so meine Meinung". Von daher sollte klar sein was es ist - eine eindeutige Meinungsbekundung



Solche Formulierungen zusätzlich reinzuschmeißen, ändert nichts an aufgestellten Behauptungen.

Das hier:



brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Russland gänzlich aus Europa verdrängt ist.
> Es ist derzeit unter den durch die USA provozierten Umständen so, richtig. Aber da gefühlt mehr und mehr Europäer mitbekommen ... , wird sich das in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder ändern. Denn mittlerweile ist es denke ich für jeden klar,
> ...: die EU und insbesondere Deutschland von den preiswerten Energien aus Russland zu trennen. Damit geht einher die Zerstörung der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Industriestandortes Deutschland, ein Abwandern der dortigen Industrien in Länder, wie bspw. die USA mit preiswerterer Energie und Sicherheiten, und dem Abfluss des Kapitals sowie der Erträge aus Deutschland in die USA. So meine Meinung dazu.



sind Meinungen respektive eine Zukunftsprognose. Also nicht, was den Anspruch erhebt, ein Fakt zu sein, den man belegen müsste.

Das hier dagegen



brooker schrieb:


> wer das Lied des Todes angestimmt hat





brooker schrieb:


> [wer] die Leier mit Milliarden über Milliarden immer weiterdreht und sie bevormundet





brooker schrieb:


> die USA mit dieser Eskalation noch bezweckt haben



das sind Tatsachenbehauptungen. Ziemlich schwerwiegende sogar. Und ich habe jetzt extra nochmal den ganzen Thread durchgeschaut, seitdem andere dich um Quellen dazu gebeten haben. Aber obwohl du seitdem mehrfach aktiv warst, kam gar nichts. Entweder solltest du das schleunigst nachholen oder ein Moderator sollte sich mal ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen und detailliert erklären, wie eine gesitte Diskussion und wie Achtung gegenüber Diskussionspartnern aussehen und wie nicht.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die waren aber immer  vorn mit dabei, wenn es um Militärübungen nah an Russlands Grenze ging.



Eigentlich nicht. Dafür, dass die USA regelmäßig auf der ganzen Welt Militärübungen abhalten (was man kritisieren kann, aber das wäre ein eigener Thread), tauchen sie sogar recht selten in der Nähe russischer Grenzen auf. Russland ist immerhin die größte Nation der Erde und sollte somit rein zufällig alle naslang von zufallsverteilt irgendwo stattfindenen Militärmaneuvern betroffen sein. Sind sie aber nicht. Vor der Nordgrenze des russischen Einflussbereichs gab es afaik seit Ewigkeiten (definitiv länger als die Existenz Russlands als eigenständiger Staat) keine große Militärübung mehr, vor den noch längeren südlichen Grenzen überhaupt noch nie eine mit US-Beteiligung. 

Einzig in der Nähe von zwei relativ engen Abschnitten im Osten und Westen, die zusammen vielleicht 5% der russischen Grenzlinie ausmachen, kommt es alle paar Jahre zu Übungen, an denen die USA teilnehmen. Das sind aber schlichtweg Verteidigungstraining von Norwegen, Estland, Litauen, Lettland, Norwegen oder Korea IN DEREN HEIMAT. Die können ja schlecht nach Burkhina Faso zur Übung mit ihrem Verbündeten fahren und mit Ausnahme von Norwegen sind diese Länder auch zu klein, um "ans andere Ende des Landes" zu wechseln (und im Falle Norwegen liegen da die Zentren des nicht verbündeten Schwedens, sodass wieder irgendwer gute Gründe hätte, drei Augenbrauen zu heben).

Ein geographischer Bezug zu Russland besteht da also nicht und unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sollten sich wenn dann z.B. Papua Neuginea, Sri Lanka oder die Kap Verden Gedanken machen. In deren Nähe kreuzen die USA nämlich auch gerne mal ohne lokalen Partner. Genau das macht umgekehrt Russland z.B. vor Irland oder Italien: Ohne Heimatbezug und ohne lokalen Partner (wie z.B. bei russischen Militärmaneuvern mit Syrien vor türkischer oder mit Lybien vor ägyptischer und maltesischer Haustür) vor fremden Küsten mit einer Streitmacht aufkreuzen. Ebenso prolematisch: Die russischen Übungen in der Nähe von Estland, Litauen, Lettland und Polen. Russland wäre groß genug, um die auch einfach woanders abzuhalten und nur selten nimmt Weißrussland teil, sodass es überhaupt keinen Grund gibt, eine potentielle Angriffsarmee vor fremden Grenzen aufmarschieren zu lassen. Die Ukraine zeigt ja, dass das keine abstrakte Gefahr ist, wie bei US-Manövern (z.B. vor dem Irak oder Afghanistan hatten die noch nie große Militärübungen abgehalten), sondern eine reale Bedrohung.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das der Angriff der Russen nicht mehr sehr lange auf sich warten lassen wird und wahrscheinlich aus 3 Richtungen startet .



Gibt es dazu auch eine logische Schlussfolgerung basierend auf belastbaren Fakten, über die man hier diskutieren könnte, oder wolltest du nur mal bekanntgeben, dass du nachgedacht hast?



> Nicht zu übersehen sind auch bisherige weitere Angriffe mit Bodengewinnen im Donbass.



Um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn ich mir eine Karte der von Russland heute besetzten Gebiete der Ukraine angucke und eine Karte der von vor drei Monaten daneben lege, dann würde ich die russischen Bodengewinne sehr wohl als "zu übersehen" bezeichnen. Eigentlich sogar als "unsichtbar". Das im Rahmen "taktischer Rückzüge" geräumte Gebiet hat dagegen mittlerweile mehr Fläche als die Krim. Wenn man die russischen Verluste von März bis Juni mit dazu nimmt, sogar mehr als doppelt so groß respektive daumen*pi ein Drittel des gesamten Einmarschgebiets.



> Die Ukrainer sollten vielleicht verhandeln,   sonst werden weitere Gebiete verloren gehen.



Auch für diese mit Absolutheit formulierten Aussagen sollte ein diskussionswürdiger Forenteilnehmer sowas wie Argumentation und Quellen vorlegen, würde ich sagen.




> Ich könnte mir beim Start neuer russischer Angriffe auch Handlungen gegen eine Vielzahl privater Satelliten vorstellen, die entscheidend ukrainische Truppen unterstützen.



Auszuschließen ist so etwas nicht, Russland hat ja schon diverse andere internationale Abkommen mit Füßen getreten. Warum also nicht auch Weltraumvertrag, -haftungsabkommen, etc.? Das Raumfahrt wegen dem resultierenden Schrott möglicherweise auf Jahrzehnte gar nicht mehr möglich sein würde, wäre aus Sicht einer going-to-be No-Tech-Nation wie Russland auch okay.

Erwarten würde ich so einen Schritt trotzdem nicht. So wenig Putin auch auf internationale Kooperation gibt, er würde noch viel weniger von der Zerstörung einiger TV-Satelliten, Forschungssystemen und ähnlichem profitieren. Eigentlich hat im zivilen überhaupt nur Starlink eine gewisse Bedeutung für den Ukraine-Konflikt, aber gegen so eine Megakonstellation dürfte derzeit kein Militär der Welt ankommen: Noch vor 3 Jahren waren die größten militärische Ziele am Himmel Beidou (35 Satelliten), GPS (31), Galileo (28) und Glonass (24). Für sowas hat man sich bewaffnet - aber soviel startet Musk jeden Monat und aktuell hat Starlink schon über 3000 Satelliten im Orbit. Putin bräuchte also 100 mal mehr Waffen als geplant, um etwas zu bewirken, und für so eine Aufrüstung gibt es keine Hinweise.

Die viel wichtigeren, verletzbaren Navigationssysteme kann er aber auch nicht angreifen, weil das eine Kriegserklärung an die EU, an die USA und an China wäre.



> Weiter wird es eine starke Zunahme an Zerstörung von Verkehrsknotenpunkte und ähnlichem geben.



Für Laien wie mich wäre das schon seit Beginn des Rückzug vor 4 Monaten ein überfälliger Schritt, aber irgendwas hält die russische Armee davon ab, systemkritische ukrainische Infrastruktur gezielt unter Feuer zu nehmen. Möglicherweise wollen die Militärs nicht in diese Richtung eskalieren, denn die russischen Eisenbahnlinien sind ja genauso verletztlich und bleiben im Gegenzug ebenfalls von ukrainischen Raketen verschont.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lieber Olstyle, weißt du wie müßig es ist, bei mehreren dutzend Seiten  in diesen Thread, pro Tag, genau den Beitrag rauszusuchen, von vor 1 oder 2 Wochen, wo er das schon einmal geschrieben hat?



Darauf zu bauen, dass einem ein Moderator, der privat ggf. nicht einmal Bock auf diese Thema oder Ahnung davon hat, einem den Job abnimmt, sollte man aber auch nicht. Speicher die einfach Posts, bei denen sowas erwartbar ist, zwischen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tschetan ... Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du zur Rechtfertigung russischer Politik immer wieder im konservativen und rechtsextremen Becken fischst, obwohl du dich nach eigenen Angaben weit links verortest



Hat nix mit " Querfront" zu tun.
Mich schmerzt es das Linke in dieses unreflektierte " Kriegsgeheul" einstimmig.
Dazu hatten die 8 Jahre Zeit und wo waren sie?
Ist es korrekt andere Leute zu töten, weil sie andere Meinungen vertreten und eine Autonomie wollen?

Nur weil jemand " rechts" ist, bedeutet es nicht das alles falsch ist.
Ich richte nach Gründen und nicht nach Sympathien. 

Eure Meinung mag für euch richtig sein, aber ich sehe wenig Chancen der Ukraine zu gewinnen und die Massen an Opfern dafür als Sinnlos an.
Ich sehe auch keine Rechtfertigung dafür, diesen Krieg bis zum letzten Ukrainer zu führen.


----------



## behemoth85 (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich richte nach Gründen und nicht nach Sympathien.


Du bist sehr weit davon entfernt wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keine Rechtfertigung dafür, diesen Krieg bis zum letzten Ukrainer zu führen.


Wieso, dann würde dein Weltbild doch wieder passen, das es eigentlich gar keine Ukrainer gibt, sondern nur Russen, denen vom Westen, während des Ersten Weltkrieges "der Floh ins Ohr gesetzt wurde", das sie gar keine Russen  seien, sondern Ukrainer. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand " rechts" ist, bedeutet es nicht das alles falsch ist.
> Ich richte nach Gründen und nicht nach Sympathien.


Nur weil ein blindes Huhn mal ein Korn findet heißt das noch nicht das es auch weiß wie man regelmäßig Körner findet und nur weil Björn Höcke auf Bildern "sympathisch ausschaut", das er es auch wirklich ist (spätestens dann, wenn er auch den Mund aufmacht).


----------



## Tschetan (7. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sagt ihr werdet per PN belästigt-> meldet die entsprechenden PNs und es gibt ebenfalls Punkte.



Wie kann man " belästigt " werden, wenn man nur ignorieren muß? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu auch eine logische Schlussfolgerung basierend auf belastbaren Fakten, über die man hier diskutieren könnte, oder wolltest du nur mal bekanntgeben, dass du nachgedacht hast?



Es gibt Berichte über russische Truppen bei Belgorod, Richtung Lugansk und Cherson. Da sind auch viele Mobilisierte, die dort wohl ihre letzte Ausbildung erhalten. Außerdem sollen Truppen nach Weißrussland verlegt werden, wie auch 700 Flugzeuge. Das könnte bedeuten das drei Angriffsrichtungen existieren könnten.
Außerdem wird ein ukrainischer Angriff Richtung Berdjansk erwartet, da sich dort große Truppenkonzentrationen der Ukraine befinden sollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dann würde ich die russischen Bodengewinne sehr wohl als "zu übersehen" bezeichnen



Bakmuth ist der Schlüssel zum Donbass und wird allmählich eingekreist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> diverse andere internationale Abkommen mit Füßen getreten. Warum also nicht auch Weltraumvertrag,



Wo gibt es ein Verbot zivile Sateliten zu vernichten, die aktiv am Krieg beteiligt sind, gerade wenn sie Detailierte Luftaufnahmen liefern, die mit Hilfe von Starlink, den Ukrainern eine Netzwerk zentrierte Kriegsführung und Kommunikation ermöglicht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat im zivilen überhaupt nur Starlink eine gewisse Bedeutung für den Ukraine-Konflikt



Es gibt genug private Firmen die Satellitenbilder liefern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für Laien wie mich wäre das schon seit Beginn des Rückzug vor 4 Monaten ein überfälliger Schritt,



Wir sind eben Laien. Der Krieg eskaliert und vieles was am Anfang nicht denkbar war, ist jetzt normal.
Vielleicht ist das auch alles eine Falle und sie wird irgendwann zuschnappen?
Nehmen wir an, die Russen lassen die Ukrainer angreifen, ziehen sich zurück und bauen ihren Gegenschlag auf.
Die Ukrainer haben jetzt alles auf freiem Feld versammelt und plötzlich fliegen die Brücken in die Luft, Wärmekraftwerke, Stellwerke ...
Bomber veranstalten Flächenbombardements und der Nachschub ist abgeschnitten.
Angriff aus mehreren Richtungen und Gegenangriffe der sich zurückziehenden russischen Verbände. 
Unmöglich?
Dezember könnte dann Ruhe sein.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> während des Ersten Weltkrieges "der Floh ins Ohr gesetzt wurde", das sie gar keine Russen seien, sondern Ukrainer.



Wer ist denn Ukrainer?

Die Polen in der Westukraine mit ihrer historischen Stadt Lemberg?
"Bis 1944 lebten mehrere Millionen Polen in den heute zum Westen der Ukraine gehörenden Gebieten Galizien, Bukowina und Wolhynien. 1944 kam es vor allem in Wolhynien durch Ukrainer zu Massakern an der polnischen Bevölkerung, denen über 40.000 Polen zum Opfer fielen. Nach dem Krieg wurde die polnische Bevölkerung im Zuge der Annexion der polnischen Gebiete östlich des Bug vertrieben."








						Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Rumänen der Nordbukowina ?

Die Ruthen ?
"Die slowakische Regierung hat Rusyns ( Rusíni ) zu einer eigenständigen nationalen Minderheit erklärt (1991) und die russinische Sprache als eigenständige Sprache anerkannt (1995). [8]"https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruthenians

Die Ungarn in Transkarpatien?

Die Russen?

Das ist vergleichbar mit Jugoslawien. 
Ungarn, Rumänien haben Pässe verteilt. 
Diese Menschen sind als Folge des 2.Weltkrieges in der Ukraine, einer sowjetischen Verwaltungseinheit, Republik gelandet. 

Die Krim war 1991 vor der Ukraine eine Autonome Sowjetrepublik.

Was ist also " die" Ukraine?

Scheinbar hat sie es nicht geschafft die Herzen aller Bewohner zu erreichen.
Vielleicht weniger Denkmäler für Leute aufstellen, die Polen, Russen und Juden in Massen ermordet haben?

"Nach Ausbruch des Zweiten Weltkriegs kam Bandera frei. 1940 spaltete sich die OUN. Bandera stand nun an der Spitze der radikalnationalistischen und antisemitischen OUN-B – B wie Bandera-Leute. Deren untere Ränge beteiligten sich an der Ermordung von bis zu 800.000 Juden durch die Deutschen in der Westukraine. Dass Bandera politisch dafür verantwortlich zeichnete, streiten seine Verehrer bis heute ab."









						Der Bandera-Kult - Die problematische Seite des ukrainischen Nationalismus
					

Wegen seines Kampfes gegen die Sowjetherrschaft wird er in Teilen der Ukraine bis heute als Held verehrt: der 1959 ermordete Anführer der Organisation Ukrainischer Nationalisten, Stephan Bandera. Doch das war nur ein Teil seiner politischen Agenda.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Wer für solche Leute Denkmäler baut,  sollte sich über mangelnde Loyalität der Nachkommen von Opfern nicht wundern.

Wer meint, das dies kleine Ausrutscher sind, sollte sich fragen, warum die Bevölkerung das hinnimmt ?
Hier in Berlin wurde das Gefängnis von Rudolf Hess in Spandau abgerissen...
Warum wird das von der EU akzeptiert?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Björn Höcke auf Bildern "sympathisch ausschaut", das er es auch wirklich ist (spätestens dann, wenn er auch den Mund aufmacht).



Wie soll man bei solch einem Unsinn vernünftig diskutieren? 
Wenn Höcker sagt das der Himmel blau ist und er wirklich blau ist, werde ich das sicher nicht falsch finden.
Sicher bin ich dann für dich ein " Rechter"...


----------



## behemoth85 (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Ukrainer?
> 
> Die Polen in der Westukraine mit ihrer historischen Stadt Lemberg?
> "Bis 1944 lebten mehrere Millionen Polen in den heute zum Westen der Ukraine gehörenden Gebieten Galizien, Bukowina und Wolhynien. 1944 kam es vor allem in Wolhynien durch Ukrainer zu Massakern an der polnischen Bevölkerung, denen über 40.000 Polen zum Opfer fielen. Nach dem Krieg wurde die polnische Bevölkerung im Zuge der Annexion der polnischen Gebiete östlich des Bug vertrieben."
> ...


Jetzt sind aber 80 Jahre vergangen. In Lemberg leben um die 90% Ukrainer ? Fühlt sich dort jemand polnisch ? Russisch ? Ötserreichisch ? Ne, sie fühlen sich ukrainisch, was ein Wunder auch ...

Was für eine Bedeutung hat die Geschichte wenn nicht ausschließlich touristische ? Heute fahren Polen dorthin und geben Geld aus, bewundern die schönen Phasaden und instern Urlaubsfotos. Hier und da finden sich noch paar Idioten mit Tarnfleckhose und Tattoos, mehr aber auch nicht. Es ist vorbei, siehe es einfach ein weil im Zeitalter der Digitalisierung keine Sau sich auch nur die Bohne dafür interessiert iwelche nationalistischen Gedankenmuster zu gewinnen, egal ob in Dland, Polen, Ukraine usw, die Leute wollen so etwas nicht mehr und haben besseres zu tuen. Das ist die Welt in die auch du hineingeboren wurdest, oder warst du vor 100 Jahren etwa im polnischen Wilno dass du heute Ansprüche der Nostalgie wegen hegst ? Wohl kaum.. also lass gut sein und spreche Menschen aus anderen Städten nicht ihre Heimat ab, denn sie ist es unabhängig davon was vor 100 Jahren mal war. Nur das heute zählt und nichts anderes.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Was meint ihr?

Wenn Putin jetzt 200-300K Soldaten in die Ukraine schickt wird es dann wieder schwierig für die Ukraine?
Oder beeindruckt sie das nicht weiter? Und sind die Russen nur Kanonenfutter?
Das sind dann eigentlich nochmal genauso viele Soldaten auf russischer Seite wie am Anfang des Krieges.
Plus die, die jetzt noch über sind. Ich schätze mal 100K. Also insgesamt dann 400K.
Wie hoch ist eigentlich die aktuelle Truppenstärke der Ukraine ungefähr?
Laut Wikipedia hat oder hatte die Ukraine 900K Reservisten.
Aber wieviele wurden davon schon eingezogen?


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Wenn Putin jetzt 200-300K Soldaten in die Ukraine schickt wird es dann wieder schwierig für die Ukraine?
> Oder beeindruckt sie das nicht weiter? Und sind die Russen nur Kanonenfutter?
> ...


Kommt halt drauf an. Werden die eingezogenen Reservisten mehr oder weniger direkt mit rostigen Gewehren und ohne Winterausrüstung in die Ukraine geschickt oder füllen die Russen damit andere Fehlstellen auf. Ich habe z.B. vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, dass an der Finnischen Grenze stationierte 30000 Russen bis zu 80% abgezogen wurden. Soviel dann auch zu unserem Experten Zorn, von wegen Russland könnte jederzeit an der Finnischen Grenze eskalieren.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier in Berlin wurde das Gefängnis von Rudolf Hess in Spandau abgerissen...
> Warum wird das von der EU akzeptiert?


Weil es damals keine EU gab, und Hess der letzte Insasse in dem alten Gemäuer war. Nach seinem Tod konnte man mit dem Grundstück besseres anfangen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Wenn Putin jetzt 200-300K Soldaten in die Ukraine schickt wird es dann wieder schwierig für die Ukraine?
> Oder beeindruckt sie das nicht weiter? Und sind die Russen nur Kanonenfutter?
> ...


Solche Überlegungen sind im Grunde müßig, denn nicht erst dieser Krieg wurde schon von Anfang an nicht mit überlegener Truppenstärke geführt und auch ganz sicher nicht mit solcher gewonnen. Die Zeiten, in denen tausende Soldaten in offener Feldschlacht und mit aufgepflanztem Bajonett aufeinander einstürmen, sind lange vorbei.

Zusätzliche Truppen ohne weitreichende und zielgenaue Waffensysteme nützen Russland an den eigentlichen Kampflinien gar nichts - sie sind jedoch sehr nützlich, um besetzte Gebiete zu kontrollieren und sich damit den Rücken freizuhalten. Kurz gesagt, dass sind eigentlich Hilfssheriffs in der Uniform der Streitkräfte.

Solche designierten Besatzungstruppen verwandeln sich allerdings nicht bei Bedarf in Frontschweine, die sich eingraben, stoisch gegnerisches Bombardement über sich ergehen lassen und durch schiere, massenhafte Präsenz einen Vormarsch blockieren. Wenn die Frontlinie näher rückt, hauen die mit allem ab, was fahren kann und der Rest rennt zu Fuß hinterher.

Oder was auch nicht unwahrscheinlich ist: sie trauen Selenskyjs wiederholtem Angebot einer pfleglichen Kriegsgefangenschaft (auf Wunsch sogar mit Garantie, von einem Gefangenenaustausch ausgenommen zu werden), die einen davon bewahrt, anderorts erneut von der eigenen Führung verheizt zu werden. Dann kann man den Rest des Konflikts in einem gemütlichen Lager mit westlicher Verpflegung aussitzen, was für viele der Zwangseingezogenen aus bettelarmen Regioenn Russlands sehr viel attraktiver ist, als posthum ein Held des neuen Zarenreichs zu werden.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Wenn Russland so gut im Kriegführen und in der Ausstattung  wäre, wie hier immer wieder einige behaupten, dann hätten die mit der Ukraine so schnellen Prozess gemacht wie seinerzeit die USA mit dem Irak oder auch Libyen unter Gaddafi. Ich meine, dass die Reservisten denen nicht helfen werden und auch gar nicht für die Front gedacht sind.

Ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, dass die für einen Zeitraum geplant sind, wo den Russen ein Licht darüber aufgeht wie mies ihre eigene Führung eigentlich ist, offen dagegen aufbegehrt und der Staatsapparat in Form von Polizei und Geheimdienst nicht mehr in Lage sein wird die Kontrolle über die eigenen großen Städte zu behalten. 

In einem anderen Szenario kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass man reguläre Truppen aus anderen Teilen Russlands Richtung Westen schickt, und für deren Standorte nun Ersatz braucht. Ich denke da an Grenzsicherung in Richtung Finnland oder im Süden und Osten des Landes.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In einem anderen Szenario kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass man reguläre Truppen aus anderen Teilen Russlands Richtung Westen schickt, und für deren Standorte nun Ersatz braucht. Ich denke da an Grenzsicherung in Richtung Finnland oder im Süden und Osten des Landes.


Das würde zumindest sehr offensichtlich zeigen wie wenig bedroht man sich aus diesen Richtungen eigentlich fühlt.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2022)

Habt ihr das eigentlich die letzten Tage mitbekommen, dass man per präsidialem Dekret Russen von Privatunis von der Einberufung ausgenommen hat? Gleich gilt ja auch für bereits Graduierte.  Schon geil, wie man sich bei der russischen Elite einschleimt und die eher armen Menschen ethnischer Minderheiten in den Krieg schickt.









						Putin-Dekret: Auch Privat-Studenten von Einberufung befreit
					

Wegen der Teilmobilmachung verlassen Tausende Russen das Land. Kremlchef Putin hat nun die Einberufung weiterer Gruppen ausgesetzt.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigentlich die letzten Tage mitbekommen, dass man per präsidialem Dekret Russen von Privatunis von der Einberufung ausgenommen hat? Gleich gilt ja auch für bereits Graduierte.  Schon geil, wie man sich bei der russischen Elite einschleimt und die eher armen Menschen ethnischer Minderheiten in den Krieg schickt.


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Arme und weniger gebildete Menschen sind ja nicht soviel wert.
Aber weil sie auch Geld brauchen melden sie sich eher für den Krieg.


----------



## compisucher (7. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Du hast der sehr viel geschrieben, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache. Die an den benannten Orten lagernden Bestände an angereicherten Material sind für eine schmutzige Bombe völlig ausreichend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, es ist eher ein theoretische Möglichkeit für terroristische Gruppen, Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten.

Militärisch macht eine "schmutzige Bombe" überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.
Was genau soll das Ziel sein.
Truppen im Gelände?

Für so was braucht man gaaanz viel konventionellen Sprengstoff und eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an radioaktivem Material.
Um einen Radius von grob 250 m zu kontaminieren, sprechen wir hier von Größenordungen von 8-10 to TNT und weiteren 2-4 to hochbelastetem Material.
10-14 to mit irgend einem militärischen Gerät (Rakete, Flugzeug, Hubschrauber, Granate) ins Ziel zu bringen, ist praktisch ausgeschlossen.
Verbleibt also der berühmt berüchtigte LKW als Anschlagsgefährt.
Halte es für ein Gerücht, dass so was die Frontlinie passieren könnte, bis ins nächste HQ fahren kann und dort unbeachtet zur Explosion gebracht werden könnte.
Vom Handling mit solchem Material und die Auswirkungen auf eigenen Leute mal ganz abgesehen.

Kurzum: Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zu einem militärischen Vorteil, daher glaube ich nicht, dass die Ukrainer auch nur im Ansatz an eine solche Option denken.



Edit:
WOW, bin beeindruckt.
Die Ukrainer sind echt rasch auf dem Schlachtfeld unterwegs:








						Wie die Ukrainer die Russen in Panik versetzen
					

Klein und wendig sind die Kampftruppen, die derzeit an der Front den Unterschied machen. Ukrainische Soldaten umfahren den Gegner und sorgen dann für eine unangenehme Überraschung.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das würde zumindest sehr offensichtlich zeigen wie wenig bedroht man sich aus diesen Richtungen eigentlich fühlt.


Und als Beleg dafürdienen, dass die Bedrohung durch die NATO nur vorgeschobene Argumente sind. Es muss dabei noch nicht einmal zur Verlegung der "neuen" Truppen kommen. Alleine der Abzug der S300 rund um St. Petersburg spricht Bände.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Wenn Putin jetzt 200-300K Soldaten in die Ukraine schickt wird es dann wieder schwierig für die Ukraine?
> Oder beeindruckt sie das nicht weiter? Und sind die Russen nur Kanonenfutter?


Kanonenfutter kann sich Putin nicht leisten. Der Krieg gegen Afghanistan in den 80er wurde ja beendet, weil die Leute in der Heimat keine Särge mehr sehen wollten. Und am Ende zerbrach die Sowjetunion.
Schickt Putin also jetzt 300.000 Soldaten los, kann er sich auch gleich beerdigen lassen. Das wäre das Ende von Putins Streben.


----------



## Tschetan (7. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmE6gEda1fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  hier ein ganz guter Beitrag. Ein paar Dintg könnte man sicher ergänzen.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2022)

Interessanter Artikel zur PzH2000. Da waren mir ein paar Punkte auch neu, vor allem das die Instandhaltung bisher in Litauen durchgeführt wird, auch wenn es im Grunde logisch ist. 









						Ukraine-Krieg: Reparaturzentrum für Panzerhaubitzen soll in der Slowakei statt in Polen aufgebaut werden
					

Deutsche Waffen helfen der Ukraine im Kampf gegen Russland – aber sie müssen auch gewartet werden. Ein Reparaturzentrum scheitert bislang an Polen, nun ist nach SPIEGEL-Informationen eine Alternative im Gespräch.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schickt Putin also jetzt 300.000 Soldaten los, kann er sich auch gleich beerdigen lassen. Das wäre das Ende von Putins Streben.


Wozu hat es denn sonst die Mobilmachung gegeben? Er braucht mehr Soldaten in der Ukraine.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wozu hat es denn sonst die Mobilmachung gegeben? Er braucht mehr Soldaten in der Ukraine.


Genau daran ist der Afghanistan Feldzug gescheitert und am ende war die Sowjetunion am Ende. Geschichte wiederholt sich.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

@RyzA
die müsste er dann aber auch allesamt ordentlich ausrüsten (und sie sich nicht selbst um ausrüstung kümmern lassen).

_"Putin ruft mit seiner Teilmobilisierung Hunderttausende Russen zu den Waffen - die Waffen selbst stellt die Regierung, die sonstige Ausrüstung reicht aber offenbar nicht für alle. Reservisten stürmen Ausrüstungsgeschäfte, um etwa Stiefel auf eigene Kosten zu kaufen. Doch selbst dort ist vieles nun vergriffen."_








						Russische Reservisten kaufen Ausrüstung auf eigene Kosten
					

Putin ruft mit seiner Teilmobilisierung Hunderttausende Russen zu den Waffen - die Waffen selbst stellt die Regierung, die sonstige Ausrüstung reicht aber offenbar nicht für alle. Reservisten stürmen Ausrüstungsgeschäfte, um etwa Stiefel auf eigene Kosten zu kaufen. Doch selbst dort ist vieles...




					www.n-tv.de
				




[°Gedächtnisprotokoll: Es gab auch mal Listen mit zu besorgender Ausrüstung zu sehen, Gesamtwert 1500,-$.]

°google:
_"Die hohe Nachfrage treibt auch die Preise nach oben. Ein Verkäufer in Irkutsk sagt: «Die Preise steigen wie verrückt. Was im April noch 3000 bis 4000 Rubel (48 bis 65 Franken) kostete, kostet jetzt 8000 bis 9000 Rubel (128 bis 145 Franken).» Und das, obwohl die wichtigsten Teile fehlen. «Die Leute kaufen es trotzdem, was bleibt ihnen anderes übrig?» Eine Schussweste soll im Januar 7000 Rubel (112 Franken) gekostet haben, heute erhält man sie für 135'000 Rubel, umgerechnet sind das 2169 Franken. Die Anbieter geben an, dass eine Schutzausrüstung ohne Schussweste zwischen 50’000 und 100’000 Rubel kostet (zwischen 815 und 1627 Franken)."_








						Reservisten müssen Ausrüstung besorgen, die es nicht gibt
					

In russischen Geschäften ist Militärausrüstung aktuell Mangelware. Winterschuhe gibt es nur zu gross oder zu klein, die Preise steigen rasant und die Fabriken kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher. Die mangelnde Ausrüstung könnte viele Soldaten ihr Leben kosten.




					www.blick.ch
				




Des weiteren sah man ja schon Camps VOR dem Gelände einer Kaserne, die grundsätzlichen Versorgungsprobleme...

_"Weil die Kasernen überfüllt sind, müssen offenbar mobilisierte Soldaten in Omsk (Sibirien) unter freiem Himmel zelten. Ein russischer Soldat empfiehlt deshalb in einem bei Twitter geposteten Video, „alles mitzunehmen, einschließlich Lebensmittel, Schlafsack und Gasbrenner“. Die Temperaturen in Omsk gehen zu dieser Jahreszeit nachts auf -5 Grad Celsius."_








						Betrunkene Soldaten und Massen-Schlägereien nach Putins Pannen-Mobilisierung: Rekrutierungschaos in ganz Russland
					

12 Tage nach Putins Teilmobilmachung kommen immer mehr Berichte ans Tageslicht, die ein Bild des Chaos zeichnen.




					www.rtl.de
				




... und dann sowieso: Die Ausbildung!? Wie lange dauert das, wie wirkt sich der Einsatzzweck des betreffende auf diese aus? Die ersten sollen ja schon in der Ukraine gelandet sein.... Entweder der richtig große Schwung kommt erst noch -  aber Profis werden das auch dann nicht sein oder das ist einfach nur, was es ist - Kanonenfutter. Kampfgerät bräuchten sie auch - IM Kampfgebiet. Selbst der bisherige, "normale" Nachschub soll ja schon maximal gestört sein. Hab vor ca. 1 Woche gelesen, dass es zu der Zeit allein für die Versorgung mit Verpflegung geschätzte 400 - 500 LKW's nötig wären. Kann das mangels Wissens freilich nicht verifizieren, es mir aber durchaus vorstellen. Wie viele Soldaten hat der Russe dort? Und apropos Russen! Wie üblich reduziert der Bunkernazi bei solch Gelegenheit auch direkt wieder unliebsame Volksgruppen. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. Genozid durch die Hintertür, nur dieses mal sieht die ganze Welt zu.
Wieviele Menschen auch immer Putler dort in den nächsten Wochen wird hindeportieren - viel mehr als Kanonenfutter können die gar nicht sein. Zum Glück ergeben sich offenbar tatsächlich die ersten bereits auf dem Schlachtfeld...









						Russische Soldaten hissen die weiße Fahne – und ergeben sich
					

Mit erhobenen Händen: Diese Aufnahmen aus dem Kriegsgebiet in der Ukraine sollen erstmals zeigen, wie sich russische So…




					www.t-online.de
				




... oder auch direkt nach dem ankommen an der Front - auch sehr schlau und ich hoffe, ihnen folgen noch viele, viele mehr:









						Teilmobilmachung im Ukraine-Krieg: Video zeigt russischen Zwangsrekruten, der sofort kapituliert
					

Wird die Teilmobilmachung für Putin zum Reinfall? Die Ukraine teilt ein Video eines russischen Soldaten, der umgehend desertiert haben soll.




					www.fr.de
				




Dazu noch die ganzen anderen Schauplätze. Burkina Faso, anyone? Mali? Gas? Öl? Die ganzer "Schläfer" in der deutschen Politik? Die ganzen Troll- und Botfarmen, unfassbare Mengen an verbreiteten Fakewes auf alles Kanälen und was weiss ich, was der noch alles im Köcher hat. Atomschläge wird er nicht anordnen, denke ich. Und falls doch, so hoffe ich doch inständig darauf, dass -es wie ab dem "zweiten" mal, als dieser Schritt vllt. beschlossen wurde- auch dieses mal wieder Menschen mit glasklarem Verstand gibt.

Putin tanzt auf dem Vulkan - und das wird für ihn nicht gut ausgehen, das Ding ist durch. Wird ihn aber sicher auch nicht interessieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn man sagen muss, dass dieser Wahnsinnige da schon ein ganz schön dickes Ding am Laufen hat, wenn man sich mal die Bandbreite ansieht - denkt an die letzten Irren, sie habens zum Glück alle nicht geschafft. Daran wird sich nichts ändern, auch wenn derzeit m.E. noch viel zu vieles von dem was Putler ausgebrütet hat Früchte trägt, was sich aber hoffentlich auch noch ändern wird. Ich glaube fest daran, dass es für Putin einfach mal zu früh war!

So... mal n paar cent dazu. Die Welt ist am brennen wegen EINES Psychopaten, dass muss man sich mal geben.
Und dann gibts da wirklich noch Vollhonks, die das abfeiern. Grüße für euch.

In diesem Sinne - je eher, desto besser:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578308226709590017

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2022)

Die Nato muss nach Ansicht Selenskyjs die Möglichkeit eines russischen Atomwaffeneinsatzes verhindern - notfalls mit Präventivschlägen.

Die Nato "muss die Möglichkeit eines Atomwaffeneinsatzes durch Russland ausschließen. Wichtig ist aber - ich wende mich wie vor dem 24. Februar deshalb an die Weltgemeinschaft - dass es Präventivschläge sind, damit sie wissen, was ihnen blüht, wenn sie sie anwenden." Er betonte: "Nicht umgekehrt: Auf Schläge von Russland warten, um dann zu sagen: "Ach du kommst mir so, dann bekommst du jetzt von uns"".

Passt richtig gut in die Diskussion von vorgestern und der Ankündigung Selenskys zur atomaren Aufrüstung in München Anfang diesen Jahres 2022. 

Für mich klingt das übersetzt so, das elensky den Einsatz von nuklear Waffen in Erwägung zieht und weil er glücklicherweise keine eigenen hat, stellt er sich vor die Presse und fordert den präventiven Einsatz von der NATO. Was wäre wohl gewesen, wenn die UKR eigene nukleare Waffen hätte. Gesagt, getan? Dugina 8.0? 

Nene, das ist alles total abwägig, Geschwurbel hoch10. Die UKR hat keine Ambition sich atomar zu bewaffnen und verliert auch keinen Gedanken daran und ein Einsatz kommt ihr überhaupt nicht in den Sinn! /









						Selenskyjs Präventivschlagforderung verstört - Die Nacht im Überblick
					

Nach Aussage des ukrainischen Präsidenten Selenskyj gilt es einen russischen Atomwaffeneinsatz mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern. Notfalls dürfe die Nato dafür auch nicht vor einem Präventivschlag zurückschrecken. Mit seiner Forderung sorgt Selenskyj international für Irritation.




					www.gmx.net


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> die sonstige Ausrüstung reicht aber offenbar nicht für alle. Reservisten stürmen Ausrüstungsgeschäfte, um etwa Stiefel auf eigene Kosten zu kaufen.


Darüber dürfen wir gar nicht so sehr lachen.
Das ist in vielen Ländern üblich (leider) und in diesem Krieg auf beiden Seiten der Fall.
Selbst die US Soldaten mussten sich 2003 im Irak von Verwandten, Freunden etc stink normale AA Batterien schicken lassen um ihre Restlichtverstärker nutzen zu können.


----------



## Optiki (7. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass die Reservisten denen nicht helfen werden und auch gar nicht für die Front gedacht sind.


Wenn du mal nicht zu logisch bzw. in westlicher Denkweise ran gehst, bei der russischen Führung ist alles möglich. Nach meinem Wissenstand wurden schon die ersten mobilisierten um Lyman gefangengenommen.

Russland muss ja schon gewaltig Löcher stopfen, die haben nachweislich Atomeinheiten und Seemänner als Infanterie eingesetzt.

Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich es letztens gelesen habe (eventuell hat es einer noch gelesen und kann es verlinken), aber ich glaube russische Beamte bekommen jetzt auch jetzt regelmäßig ein Schusstraining, eventuell sollen davon welche als Bevölkerungskontrolle eingesetzt werden, während die Mobilisierten die Löcher in den vorhanden Einheiten versuchen zu stopfen.

Ich glaube irgendwie noch nicht so ganz daran, dass sie die 300k so gut zusammenbekommen, geschweigenden die 1 Mio Soldaten, aber die werden den Ukrainer schon schaden zufügen, aber ich weiß nicht, was die jetzt so viel besser machen, als ihre Vorgänger und was deren Erfolgsrezept sein soll.

Ich mein, wir könnten uns jetzt natürlich auch dumm stellen und so tun als wären die Bilder und Aufnahmen nicht echt und alles nur getürkt, aber es sieht stark danach aus als hätten die russischen Eliteeinheiten schon massiv Federn gelassen. Zwar bei den Ukrainer auch, aber die bekommen wenigstens gute Ausrüstung aus dem Westen und Verteidigen ihr Heimatland. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel zur PzH2000. Da waren mir ein paar Punkte auch neu, vor allem das die Instandhaltung bisher in Litauen durchgeführt wird, auch wenn es im Grunde logisch ist.


Ich möchte ungern Geld für den Artikel ausgeben, aber steht da auch drin, dass die Litauer auch ihre eigenen Haubitzen als Überbrückung geliefert hatten? Es gab Bilder, wo welche mit litauischer Tarnung in der Ukraine zu sehen waren.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Darüber dürfen wir gar nicht so sehr lachen.
> Das ist in vielen Ländern üblich (leider) und in diesem Krieg auf beiden Seiten der Fall.
> Selbst die US Soldaten mussten sich 2003 im Irak von Verwandten, Freunden etc stink normale AA Batterien schicken lassen um ihre Restlichtverstärker nutzen zu können.



mag sein. aber sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1576586342989205509

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wird man zwar auch erstmal richtig verifizieren müssen, aber bei all der korruption bei den russen absolut nicht unvorstellbar. aber auch das werden wir sehen, winter is coming...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst die US Soldaten mussten sich 2003 im Irak von Verwandten, Freunden etc stink normale AA Batterien schicken lassen um ihre Restlichtverstärker nutzen zu können.


Wenn ich nicht irre, gab es nicht genug Schutzwesten, bzw. waren die der Armee minderwertig und die Soldaten haben sich privat versorgt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Oktober 2022)

Mittlerweile berichten auch in Russland selbst immer mehr Medien über die Niederlagen, die Rückzüge, kritisieren Putin bzw. auch einfach den Militärapparat, aber die hiesigen roten Propagandisten im Forum schwadronieren immer noch über die zukünftigen Erfolge.
Wurde nun auch die komplette Kommunikation zu diesem "lieben netten niemals imperialistischen Staat, der immer nur das Beste für seine Einwohner" im Sinn hat gekappt oder wie? 
Kommen die informativen Emails bei unseren rotpropagandistischen Forenusern nicht mehr an oder werdet Ihr nun völlig im Regen stehen gelassen?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> mag sein. aber sowas?


Nein Winterkleidung bekommt jeder, aber es besteht schon ein großer Unterscheid zwischen dem was die Kampftruppe bekommt und dem was der Rest bekommt. Kampftruppe, da bekommst du das feine Zeug und sonst muss dir halt das Zeug von vor 25 bis 30 Jahren reichen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, gab es nicht genug Schutzwesten, bzw. waren die der Armee minderwertig und die Soldaten haben sich privat versorgt.


Gut möglich, hab dazu jetzt aber keine Infos.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein Winterkleidung bekommt jeder, aber es besteht schon ein großer Unterscheid zwischen dem was die Kampftruppe bekommt und dem was der Rest bekommt. Kampftruppe, da bekommst du das feine Zeug und sonst muss dir halt das Zeug von vor 25 bis 30 Jahren reichen


Ja nun, Kampftruppe. Wenn die tatsächlich an die Front geschickt werden sollten, was sind die dann? Und dann so? Klär mich gern auf. 

Schaut mal, 09.06.22:


			https://en.topwar.ru/197480-ispanskie-zrk-spada-skyguard-aspide-dlja-ukrainskoj-armii.html
		


07.10.22:








						Ukrainian military being trained in Spain to operate the Aspide air defense system
					

In Zaragoza, Spain, the Ukrainian military is undergoing training on the use of the ground-based Aspide anti-aircraft missile system




					mil.in.ua


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile berichten auch in Russland selbst immer mehr Medien über die Niederlagen, die Rückzüge, kritisieren Putin bzw. auch einfach den Militärapparat ...



Ich habe hier von Wissenden mit seriöser Quellenangabe gelernt, dass es sowas in Russland nicht gibt. Somit kann es nicht stimmen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbst die US Soldaten mussten sich 2003 im Irak von Verwandten, Freunden etc stink normale AA Batterien schicken lassen um ihre Restlichtverstärker nutzen zu können.


Das wäre mir neu und ich finde auch keinerlei Quelle, die das korroboriert.

Einen Mangel gab es meines Wissens an BA-5590-Batterien, aber die sind schon recht speziell und nichts, was Mutti mal eben zu Hause kaufen und mit der Feldpost rüberschicken könnte.

Zugegeben, wir haben und damals in Afghanistan auch Schutzwesten von privat besorgt. Aber nicht, weil wir keine hatten, sondern weil es von privat komfortablere/praktischere  mit dem selben Schutzgrad gab.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

@b. Schwätzer. Geh dich um dein Team kümmern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier der Link:








						‘We Cannot Win’: Russia’s Military Veterans Opposing The Ukraine War - The Moscow Times
					

After retiring from the Russian Air Force at the rank of lieutenant-colonel, Vitaly Votanovsky got involved in political activism in the southern Russian city of Krasnodar.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut möglich, hab dazu jetzt aber keine Infos.


Hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen. Da wurde auch erklärt, dass damals Ausländer mit einer Green Card zur Armee gelockt. 3 Jahre Dienst und man wurde automatisch US Bürger.
Das ist aber schon 20 Jahre her., Keine Ahnung, ob das heute immer noch so ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Oktober 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe hier von Wissenden mit seriöser Quellenangabe gelernt, dass es sowas in Russland nicht gibt. Somit kann es nicht stimmen.


 Natürlich nicht. Die lieben dort alle den Krieg und Vertrauen Putin bis zum eigenen Tode - erst recht jene, die in andere Länder fliehen. 









						Antrag auf Amtsenthebung: "Putin ist eine Gefahr für Russland"
					

Mit ihrem Antrag auf Amtsenthebung von Russlands Präsident Putin sorgt eine Gruppe kommunaler Abgeordneter aus St. Petersburg für Aufsehen. In den tagesthemen schildert einer der Initiatoren die Beweggründe des riskanten Vorstoßes.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						„Mittel und Methoden eines Kolonialkrieges“: Massive Putin-Kritik läuft jetzt auch im russischen Staatsfernsehen
					

Putin und der Ukraine-Krieg werden in Russland immer offener kritisiert – in Parlamenten, via Petition und nun sogar im TV. Neuestes Beispiel: eine Polit-Talkshow.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				











						Putin gesteht indirekt Misserfolge ein, während die Kritik an der Kriegsführung wächst
					

Wladimir Putin hat indirekt eingeräumt, dass sein Feldzug gegen die Ukraine nicht nach Plan verläuft. Das dürfte auch dem Unmut der Kriegsbefürworter geschuldet sein.




					www.stern.de
				




Aber natürlich, in Russland läuft weiter alles super. Gut, der kleine Möchtegern-Zar kann gerade seinen 70sten Geburtstag nicht als "Ich bin der geilste größte Weltmachtsherrscher" feiern, aber ist schon gut.

Da gab es doch einen ziemlichen Abzug der Intellektuellen? Wie wär's, wir haben hier doch so zwei oder drei alles Wissende über den großen Endsieg Russlands - wollt Ihr da nicht anfangen die Lücken zu füllen?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zugegeben, wir haben und damals in Afghanistan auch Schutzwesten von privat besorgt. Aber nicht, weil wir keine hatten, sondern weil es von privat komfortablere/praktischere  mit dem selben Schutzgrad gab.


Darum geht es. Die staatlichen waren rudimentär. Willst du was besseres, musst du bezahlen.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

Vorhin hatte doch jemand nach Trefferqouten gefragt? Ob er hier mitliesst oder besser noch? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link:








						Lessons from Russian Missile Performance in Ukraine
					

Careful analysis reveals that Russian missile performance in Ukraine has been poor compared with the capabilities Moscow has advertised.




					www.usni.org
				




ist halt englisch, ich kanns nicht ändern. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Ich möchte ungern Geld für den Artikel ausgeben, aber steht da auch drin, dass die Litauer auch ihre eigenen Haubitzen als Überbrückung geliefert hatten? Es gab Bilder, wo welche mit litauischer Tarnung in der Ukraine zu sehen waren.



Das die Artikel irgendwann hinter einer Paywall verschwinden ist ein Krampf. Nein das stand nicht drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt Berichte über russische Truppen...



Soso. "Berichte". Über "Truppen".
Aber es gibt selbst auf meine Nachfrage hin keine belastbaren Quellen für eine Nettoverlegung mehreren 10000 voll ausgebildeten, gut ausgerüsteten Soldaten oder alternativ 100000 weniger kampfstarken? Worüber willst du dann hier diskutieren, wenn gar nichts los ist?

Breaking News: Russland hat eine Armee, die nach eigenen Angaben ständig Einheiten durchrotiert. Also gibt es in russischen Städten halt "Truppen", die "auf dem Weg" (wohin auch immer) sind.



> Da sind auch viele Mobilisierte, die dort wohl ihre letzte Ausbildung erhalten.



Jetzt wiedersprichst du dir schon selbst: Aus kampfstarken Truppen auf dem Weg in den Krieg werden auf einmal frisch eingezogene Zivilisten, die zur Ausbildung vor Ort bleiben.



> Außerdem sollen Truppen nach Weißrussland verlegt werden, wie auch 700 Flugzeuge.



Auch hier gilt: Zahlen? Zahlen, Zahlen! Das Russland Truppen in Weißrussland rotieren lässt ist Standard und ändert somit gar nichts. Erst wenn sie netto massiv aufrüsten könnte das interessant werden.

700 Flugzeuge (Modelle? Zeitrahmen? Quelle!) wären so eine Aufrüstung, haben aber nichts mit den Kämpfen im Osten oder Süden der Ukraine zu tun, wie ein Dreijähriger beim Blick auf eine Landkarte sieht. Wenn Putin zusätzliches Angriffspotential aus Russland raus an die Grenzen von NATO-Staaten verlegt, dann will er wohl NATO-Staaten angreifen (können).



> Das könnte bedeuten das drei Angriffsrichtungen existieren könnten.



In deinem letzten Post hast du noch Sicherheit suggeriert, jetzt doppelter Fakultativ. Was ist passiert?



> Bakmuth ist der Schlüssel zum Donbass und wird allmählich eingekreist.



Ein einziger Ort und "allmählich eingekreist"? Du wolltest von großen Gebietsgewinnen berichten, schon vergessen?

Und als "Schlüssel zum Donbass" wurde bislang immer Charkiw respektive Izyum bezeichnet, auch von russischen Propagandisten. Was ist auf einmal anders? Wo sind deine Arugmente, über die man diskutieren könnte?



> Wo gibt es ein Verbot zivile Sateliten zu vernichten,



Es gibt schlichtweg ein Verbot von Waffeneinsatz im Weltraum (Weltraumvertrag: "Nutzung nur zu friedlichen Zwecken") und es gibt ganz allgemein ein Verbot der Zerstörung fremden Eigentums?



> Es gibt genug private Firmen die Satellitenbilder liefern.



Wenn Putin die privaten ausschaltet, erschwert er zwar der freien Presse die Berichterstattung über Untaten und Versagen seiner Armee, aber das nützt ihm weder außenpolitisch (wo dann halt stattdessen über die Satellitenzerstörung berichtet wird) noch innenpolitisch (wo der Zugang zu Informationen sowie blockiert wird). Die militärische Aufklärung der Ukraine wird dagegen weiter von staatlichen Akteuren unterstützt werden, da arbeitet niemand mit Google Earth.



> Nehmen wir an, die Russen lassen die Ukrainer angreifen, ziehen sich zurück und bauen ihren Gegenschlag auf.
> Die Ukrainer haben jetzt alles auf freiem Feld versammelt und plötzlich... [Putins feuchte Träume]
> Unmöglich?



Unmöglich.
Du formulierst ja selbst als Ausgangsbedingung, dass die Ukraine "alles auf freiem Felde" versammelt. Also ganz Frontabschnitte verlässt und Truppen nuztlos in der Pampa konzentriert. Sowas strunzblödes dürften nichtmal 7-Jährige aus dem Micky-Maus-Forum vorschlagen; dass es ein ukrainischer Befehlshaber umsetzt kann als unmöglich betrachtet werden.

Tatsächlich hat die Ukraine im bisherigen Verlauf sogar recht gezielt gegen strategische Einkreisungen gearbeitet und eben beispielsweise erst die Region um Charkiw von russischen Truppen befreit, bevor sie sich um das eigentlich wirtschaftlich wichtigere Cherson gekümmert haben. Aber von letzterem aus konnten die Russen eben kaum Druck projezieren, weil der Dnjpr als natürliche Barriere im Weg ist und umgekehrt waren die nördlichen Besatzungsgebiete eine Bedrohung für Truppen in der Zentralukraine bis hin zum Donbass. Erst jetzt, wo diese Flanke gesichert ist, beginnt man im Süden vorzurücken. (Was ebenfalls eine Maßnahme zur Verkürzung der Frontlinie und damit Erleichterung der Verteidigung darstellt.)


----------



## Tschetan (7. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile berichten auch in Russland selbst immer mehr Medien über die Niederlagen, die Rückzüge, kritisieren Putin bzw. auch einfach den Militärapparat, aber die hiesigen roten Propagandisten im Forum schwadronieren immer noch über die zukünftigen Erfolge.



Wie sollen in Russland solche Meinujgen öffentlich werden? In einer Diktatur unter " Putler"?
Da wird doch jede Meinung due anders ist, gart bestraft?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zugegeben, wir haben und damals in Afghanistan auch Schutzwesten von privat besorgt. Aber nicht, weil wir keine hatten, sondern weil es von privat komfortablere/praktischere mit dem selben Schutzgrad gab.



Warum ist das bei den Russen anders?
Meint ihr die Russen rücken im ZSKA Trainingsanzug an,  mit einer PPSch-41?

Ihr nehmt scheinbar jeden Unsinn als gegeben, nur weil es in eure Narrative passt?

Schaut doch nach Cherson wo seit Wochen die Ukrainer anrennen und ständig mit hohen Verlusten zurückgeschlagen werden.
Was bisher klappte waren Haufenweise Trupps die ausschwärmten, oft mit Jeeps, Lücken suchten und Flanken bedrohten.
Sobald es eine massive Verteidigung gibt, ist es vorbei und sie erleiden Verluste. Sie kommen nicht einmal in eine Distanz um zu kämpfen,  weil das weit vor den russischen Linien passiert.
Ihr solltet nicht so in Kategorien wie Landeroberung denken, auch ukrainische Reserven sind endlich und die Nachschub Linien gewaltig.
Seht russische Probleme, auch als ukrainische an, bzw größer, da eine 2000er Haubitze nicht in der Feldwerkstatt repariert werden kann.
Genauso mal darauf achten wie oft die Ukrainer in zivilen Fahrzeugen unterwegs sind. Schätze da fehlt massiv der Nachschub an Fahrzeugen.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es noch genug Männer, denen man die Knarre in die Hand drücken kann.
Die sind natürlich auch alle Top Ausgebildet, im Gegensatz zum Russen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2022)

Heidenei Kartoffelbrei. Der Jebsen-Verschnitt zündet ja bald mehr Nebelkerzen, als weltweit jährlich produziert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Wenn Putin jetzt 200-300K Soldaten in die Ukraine schickt wird es dann wieder schwierig für die Ukraine?



Wenn Putin 300000 Leute einzieht, kann er noch lange nicht 300000 Soldaten zusätzlich an die Front schicken. Ich konnte keine genaue Angabe finden, in welchen Rythmus Russland Truppen rotiert, aber es gab seit Kriegsbeginn wenigstens zwei, eher drei Phasen von "Rückzügen", die laut Russland nur Truppenaustausche waren. Also können einzelne Einheiten nicht länger als 3, eher sogar nur 2 Monate an der Front sein und da eine Verlegung von den ersten Vorbereitugnen bis zur vollen Kampfbereitschaft im Gelände Wochen dauert und nach der Rückkehr erstmal Reparaturen, Einarbeitung von Frischlingen und Neugruppierung wegen Verlusten anstehen, hat Russland mindestens ein 2- wenn nicht sogar ein 3-Schichtsystem.

Wenn sie bis Ende des Jahres ihre 300000 eingezogen bekommen, entspräche das also maximal 100000-150000 zusätzlich eingesetzte Soldaten + Unterstütze im Kampfgebiet. Zahlenmäßig also nicht mehr als die ursprüngliche Invastionsstreitmacht, aber diesmal mit viel schlechterer Ausbildung, weniger Erfahrung, viel schlechterem körperlichen Zustand, viel schlechterer Ausrüstung und miserabler Moral. Wenn unter diesen Bedingungen pro Kopf auch die Hälfte bis ein Drittel der Kampfkraft erreicht werden, wäre das sehr gut. Wenn es (Desserteure, Befehls-nicht-ganz-verweiger-aber-auch-nicht-wirklich-Ausführer mitgezhält) nur ein Zwanzigstel oder Dreißigstel sind, wäre das nicht überraschend. 

Also sprechen wir hier von 5000 bis 50000 Mannstärken zusätzlich zum bisherigen. Das ist wenig bis ansehnlich, aber kein unlösbares Problem. Wie Mahoy schon gesagt hat: Bis vor kurzem hat es Russland an Mannstärke überhaupt nicht gemangelt, sondern an technisch überlegenen Waffensystemen und an effektiven Taktiken. In beiden Aspekten werden schlecht ausgebildete Einheiten noch schlechter abschneiden und wir spielen hier nicht Zivilization: Wenn man in der Realität 3, 30 oder 300 Musketiere gegen einen Panzer ins Feld schickt, dann ändert sich nicht der Erfolg den man hat, sondern nur die Zahl der Särge, die man braucht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen in Russland solche Meinujgen öffentlich werden? In einer Diktatur unter " Putler"?
> Da wird doch jede Meinung due anders ist, gart bestraft?


Schau Dir aktuelle Berichte an. 
Natürlich ist das ein autoritäres Regime, autoritär heißt aber nicht automatisch verblödet. Die wissen dort auch, dass sie ihre Bürger irgendwie bei Laune halten müssen, selbst wenn das bedeutet mal Rückschläge zuzugeben um am Ende nicht total unglaubwürdig dazustehen. 

Aaaaaber: Wenn sie tatsächlich nur Erfolge feiern würden, dann würden sie auch bei rein positiver Berichterstattung bleiben. DAS scheint bei Deines gleichen aber entweder nicht logisch aufgefasst zu werden oder (sehr viel wahrscheinlicher) Du wirst für Propaganda und versuchte Spaltung der hiesigen Bevölkerung (dazu nochmal: dafür bist Du hier verkehrt ) bezahlt. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt scheinbar jeden Unsinn als gegeben, nur weil es in eure Narrative passt?


Sprach jener, der sich nur zu gerne auf russische Propaganda und anderweitig deutlich rechtsextrem eingestellte Seiten beruft, die sich vieles durch ihre "Berichterstattung" erhoffen, aber sicher nicht die Wahrheit zu verbreiten. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaut doch nach Cherson wo seit Wochen die Ukrainer anrennen und ständig mit hohen Verlusten zurückgeschlagen werden.


Die Aussage speichere ich mal und wir sprechen uns in zwei drei Wochen wieder. 😉


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie sollen in Russland solche Meinujgen öffentlich werden? In einer Diktatur unter " Putler"?
> Da wird doch jede Meinung due anders ist, gart bestraft?


Oh, das ist einfach. Der innenpolitische Druck auf den Führer ist halt mittlerweile größer als erwartet, also lässt man die Propagandahunde von der Kette und lenkt den Frust auf die Generalität und deren Verwaltungen. Das ist auch wieder nur ein Ausweichmanöver zwecks Spiel auf Zeit. Spätestens, wenn die Ukrainer die Russen aus Cherson vertrieben haben, wird sich die geballte nationalistische Wut entgültig gegen Putler wenden. Kurzum: Der Mann ist einfach gearscht.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaut doch nach Cherson wo seit Wochen die Ukrainer anrennen und ständig mit hohen Verlusten zurückgeschlagen werden.



Bist Du dir sicher, dass die Ukraine seit Wochen und auch jetzt gerade gegen Cherson anrennt? Du bist so eine Knallcharge....


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie soll man bei solch einem Unsinn vernünftig diskutieren?


Das fragt sich hier jeder bei dir schon seit Monaten...  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn Höcker sagt das der Himmel blau ist und er wirklich blau ist, werde ich das sicher nicht falsch finden.
> Sicher bin ich dann für dich ein " Rechter"...


Nur ist in der "Realität" des "lieben" Höcke der Himmel halt nicht blau, sondern grün, aber zufälligerweise gibt es halt ab und zu Dinge, die dann doch in der Realität eines Höcke genauso sind wie in der Realität, wo der Himmel blau ist, z.B. gibt es in Björns Realität dann halt auch Wolken.

Aber das heißt eben nicht, nur weil das genauso ist wie in der Realität, in der die meisten anderen Menschen leben, das für den guten Björn die Realität die selbe ist und er daher Recht hätte, um mal in der Analogie zu bleiben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaut doch nach Cherson wo seit Wochen die Ukrainer anrennen und ständig mit hohen Verlusten zurückgeschlagen werden.


Und da ist er wieder, der "grüne Himmel", unseres "werten" Tschetan.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

ich amüsiere mich gerade ein bißchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund:








						Tschechien ''annektiert'' Kaliningrad – Scherz erheitert das Netz
					

Kreml-Chef Wladimir Putin bekommt es nach seiner "Annexion" ukrainischen Staatsgebiets nun auch mit tschechischen Spaßvögeln zu tun. Sie haben die russische Ostsee-Exklave Kaliningrad kurzerhand zum neuen tschechischen Gebiet "Královec" erklärt.




					www.oe24.at
				




"Wetterbericht":


			Viraler Hit: Wladimir Putin mit skurrilem Wetterbericht verhöhnt
		


... in diesem Sinne, schönen Abend euch, bin raus für heute.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber das heißt eben nicht, nur weil das genauso ist wie in der Realität, in der die meisten anderen Menschen leben, das für den guten Björn die Realität die selbe ist und er daher Recht hätte, um mal in der Analogie zu bleiben.


Du meinst doch Bernd Höcke, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Habt ihr das eigentlich die letzten Tage mitbekommen, dass man per präsidialem Dekret Russen von Privatunis von der Einberufung ausgenommen hat? Gleich gilt ja auch für bereits Graduierte.  Schon geil, wie man sich bei der russischen Elite einschleimt und die eher armen Menschen ethnischer Minderheiten in den Krieg schickt.



Gut so. Je stärkere Spannungen Putin im Inland erzeugt, desto eher kommt der Punkt, an dem sein Apparat zusammenbricht.




Kassalowski schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher, dass die Ukraine seit Wochen und auch jetzt gerade gegen Cherson anrennt? Du bist so eine Knallcharge....



Die Region Cherson greift die Ukraine tatsächlich seit Wochen an. Allerdings nicht "anrennend", sondern recht vorsichtig. Die Beine in die Hand nehmen müssen sie erst seit ein paar Tagen, damit ihre russischen Ziele in Reichweite bleiben. In Zuge dessen sollten sie langsam auch anfangen, die Stadt Cherson anzugreifen, in der bislang nur strategische Infrastruktur mit reichweitenstarken Raketen bekämpft wurde.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

wir alle wissen *sehr* genau, dass t. ganz bestimmt nicht von Oblast, sondern von Stadt "spricht".
ich denke, die Ukraine hat überragende strategen in ihren reihen und sind zudem noch um welten agiler, weswegen das mit dem anrennen absoluter schwachsinn ist. wenn die Ukrainer das dann tatsächlich mal machen, wissen sie genau warum. 

...so, jetze aber. verwickelt mich heute bitte in keinerlei gespräche mehr. 😄


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst doch Bernd Höcke, oder?


In manchen Nordrhein-westfälischen Landesverbänden der AfD auch das.


----------



## Kassalowski (7. Oktober 2022)

O B A C H T :

_"Unterwandert der russische Geheimdienst die kritische Infrastruktur in Deutschland? Ziemlich krasser Geheimdienstkrimi auf @zdfmagazin mit @janboehm und @policy_networks.
Ex-KGB Mann C. gründet Cybersecurityfirma O.A.O. Infotecs. Sitz in Moskau, bald auch in Berlin. Deren Tochterfirma, Infotecs GmbH, bewirbt/vertreibt unter selber Adresse in Berlin-Mitte Cybersecuritysoftware für kritische Infrastruktur"_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578445134802231296

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						ZDF Magazin Royale vom 7. Oktober 2022
					

Wer ist in Deutschland für Cybersicherheit verantwortlich? Und was macht denn der rote Faden schon wieder hier? Die Spur führt … in den Kreml!




					www.zdf.de
				




Könnte ziemlich spannend werden, wer Böhmermann kennt weiss, dass der keinen bullshit labert.

edit: Leute zieht euch das rein, zu krank.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2022)

Und ganz vorne mit dabei: Unionler. Also Leute der Partei, die seit Jahr und Tag ganz vorne mit dabei ist, der große Bremsklotz bei Transparenz, Offenlegungspflichten und Lobbykontrolle zu sein.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

auf youtube haben sie es auch schon, ohne beiwerk wie anmoderation oder das RTO direkt zum #cyberclown





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtZf-A4Qd5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Ja nun, Kampftruppe. Wenn die tatsächlich an die Front geschickt werden sollten, was sind die dann?


Ich hab in dieser Ausführung von der Bundeswehr gesprochen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu und ich finde auch keinerlei Quelle, die das korroboriert.


Waren Veteranenberichte, hab auf die schnelle auch keine gesonderte Quelle zu AA Batterien gefunden.


----------



## Optiki (8. Oktober 2022)

immer diese Raucherunfälle an den falschen Orten



Spoiler: Bilder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2022)

Das vielleicht wichtigste sieht man auf dem Bild gar nicht. Da fackeln einige Tanks auf den Schienen ab. Wenn das mal nicht böse an die Bausubstanz geht. Ich frage mich was mit dem Straßenteil passiert ist. Druckwelle von der Explosion auf der Schienenbrücke?


----------



## Optiki (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das vielleicht wichtigste sieht man auf dem Bild gar nicht. Da fackeln einige Tanks auf den Schienen ab. Wenn das mal nicht böse an die Bausubstanz geht. Ich frage mich was mit dem Straßenteil passiert ist. Druckwelle von der Explosion auf der Schienenbrücke?


Auf dem einen Bild sieht man doch ein Teil des Tankzugs, ich wollte gerade kein Video verlinken.

Wenn es ein so große Explosion geben würde, dass es die Fahrbahn daneben herunterdrückt, müsste der Zug dann nicht auch deutlich anders schon aussehen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jG75Zw0_5O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei, es sieht hier schon nach Explosion auf der Zugseite aus, aber ich hab von sowas auch kein großes Wissen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

> 7.10.2022 • 22:03 Uhr
> Selenskyj relativiert "Präventivschlag"-Aussage​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat seine umstrittenen Aussagen zu einem "Präventivschlag" gegen Russland entschärft. "Man muss präventive Tritte ausführen, keine Angriffe. Wir sind keine Terroristen, wir greifen kein anderes Territorium an", er der BBC. Auch nach all dem Kriegsleid sei die Ukraine noch immer nicht bereit, "Menschen umzubringen, so wie die Russen es tun".
> 
> Selenskyj hatte am Donnerstag mit Forderungen nach der entschiedenen Verhinderung eines russischen Atomwaffeneinsatzes für Aufsehen gesorgt. Bei einem Auftritt sagte er: "Was soll die NATO tun? Den Einsatz von Atomwaffen durch Russland unmöglich machen. Wichtig ist aber - ich wende mich wie vor dem 24. (Februar) deshalb an die Weltgemeinschaft - dass es Präventivschläge sind, damit sie wissen, was ihnen blüht, wenn sie sie anwenden."


Da ist dem sonst so mediensicheren Selenskyj wohl was entgleist.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn es ein so große Explosion geben würde, dass es die Fahrbahn daneben herunterdrückt, müsste der Zug dann nicht auch deutlich anders schon aussehen?


Ich bin mir auch unschlüssig, aber Brandherd am Zug und Lücke in der Brücke liegen direkt nebeneinander. Der Straßenteil sieht auch nicht sonderlich massiv verankert aus. Leichtbauweise.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

> Vorkämpfer für die Menschenrechte in Belarus, Russland und der Ukraine erhalten in diesem Jahr den Friedensnobelpreis. Der renommierteste Friedenspreis der Erde geht an den inhaftierten belarussischen Menschenrechtsanwalt Ales Bjaljazki, die russische Organisation Memorial und das ukrainische Center for Civil Liberties. Das gab das norwegische Nobelkomitee am Freitag in Oslo bekannt.
> 
> Die diesjährigen Preisträger repräsentierten die Zivilgesellschaft in ihren Heimatländern, sagte die Vorsitzende des Komitees, Berit Reiss-Andersen, bei der Preisbekanntgabe. Sie setzten sich seit vielen Jahren für den Schutz der Grundrechte der Bürger und das Recht ein, Machthabende zu kritisieren.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Menschenrechtler aus Belarus, Russland und der Ukraine geehrt

Das finde ich gut. Weil Menschenrechtler in den jeweiligen Ländern alles gegen Unterdrückung und für Völkerverständigung tun. Und sie setzen dabei sogar ihr eigenes Leben aufs Spiel.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Menschenrechtler aus Belarus, Russland und der Ukraine geehrt
> 
> Das finde ich gut. Weil Menschenrechtler in den jeweiligen Ländern alles gegen Unterdrückung und für Völkerverständigung tun. Und sie setzen dabei sogar ihr eigenes Leben aufs Spiel.


Der russische Ableger wurde prompt enteignet.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der russische Ableger wurde prompt enteignet.


Meinst du die russische Menschenrechtsorganisation "Memorial " ?
Naja, wundert mich nicht. Ist sehr schade. 

Der belarussische Aktivist sitzt im Gefängnis.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du die russische Menschenrechtsorganisation "Memorial " ?
> Naja, wundert mich nicht. Ist sehr schade.
> 
> Der belarussische Aktivist sitzt im Gefängnis.


Ja, meine ich. Das der Belarusse auch schon kassiert wurde ist mir auch neu.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, meine ich. Das der Belarusse auch schon kassiert wurde ist mir auch neu.


Der saß aber vorher schon im Gefängnis.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn es ein so große Explosion geben würde, dass es die Fahrbahn daneben herunterdrückt, müsste der Zug dann nicht auch deutlich anders schon aussehen?


Laut russischen Medien soll es eine Autobombe gewesen sein.

Aber haben wir nicht schon vor Wochen über einen Angriff schwadroniert? Jetzt ist er da und wird für die Russen zu einem richtigen Problem. Stück um Stück schneidet man die Truppen in der Ukraine vom Nachschub ab.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Oktober 2022)

Hat dieser brennende Zug tatsächlich irgendeinen Bezug (haha) zum Krieg in der Ukraine oder ist das evtl. mal wieder irgendeine veraltete oder falsch verortete Aufnahme die in social media verheizt wird?


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2022)

nope. Hier ist noch ein anderes Bild. Stammt von der Tagesschau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 07:14 Uhr
> Schwerer Brand auf Krim-Brücke
> 
> Auf der Brücke zwischen der von Russland besetzten Schwarzmeer-Halbinsel Krim und dem russischen Festland ist nach russischen Behördenangaben ein großer Brand ausgebrochen. Auslöser sei die Explosion einer Autobombe gewesen. Dadurch seien sieben Tanks eines Güterzuges auf dem Weg zur Krim in Brand geraten. An der Straßenlinie seien Schäden entstanden, der Verkehr war nach Angaben der Behörden unterbrochen. Es gebe nach ersten Erkenntnissen keine Verletzten oder Toten.
> ...











						Liveblog: ++ Schwerer Brand auf Krim-Brücke ++
					

Nach mehreren Explosionen auf der Krim ist ein Großbrand auf der einzigen Brücke zum Festland ausgebrochen. Die Ukraine bekommt wegen der Lebensmittelkrise 1,3 Milliarden Dollar vom IWF. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

Der Focus hat auch einen Artikel darüber:



			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/experten-zur-explosion-auf-krim-bruecke-das-ist-ein-meisterstueck-geheimer-sabotage_id_161375705.html


----------



## Eckism (8. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Laut russischen Medien soll es eine Autobombe gewesen sein.


Nuja, die Russen sprengen die unnötigen Pipelines von Nordstream, die Ukrainer sprengen die unnötige Brücker zur ukrainischen Krim.
Fairer Deal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was mit dem Straßenteil passiert ist. Druckwelle von der Explosion auf der Schienenbrücke?


Die Russen selbst sollen wohl kurz danach über eine Autobombe berichtet haben. Würde das vielleicht erklären: Gezündet während oben der Tankzug vorbeifuhr, ergo die Straße durch die Autobombe zerlegt und durch die Explosion oben die Tanks entzündet.

Naja, mal schauen, wie/ob das aufgeklärt wird.


----------



## Optiki (8. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Die Russen selbst sollen wohl kurz danach über eine Autobombe berichtet haben. Würde das vielleicht erklären: Gezündet während oben der Tankzug vorbeifuhr, ergo die Straße durch die Autobombe zerlegt und durch die Explosion oben die Tanks entzündet.
> 
> Naja, mal schauen, wie/ob das aufgeklärt wird.


es gibt jetzt angeblich ein Video von der Explosion 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578638952885784576

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



es müsste ja dann fast der LKW hinten rechts sein, die Bild der Kamera wird jedenfalls kurz komplett weiß, das würde es vlt nicht, wenn es unter der Brück knallt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht böse an die Bausubstanz geht.


Joar hatten wir bei ner Eisenbahnbrücke in NRW, dass da ein LKW drunter gebrannt hat mit seinem ganzen Öl.😅


----------



## Ion_Tichy (8. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> es gibt jetzt angeblich ein Video von der Explosion


LKW? Bombe? Hmm. Warum regenet es dann so die Funken von rechts oben nach links unten? Sieht ein bisschen wie Phosphor aus.


Eckism schrieb:


> Fairer Deal.


Quid pro quo



Die Brücke ist so richtig im Arsch. Video über OSINT auf Twitter.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578638416194912256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war also das Geburtstagsgeschenk, von dem die Georgian Legion gestern wissen wollte ob wir es sehen wollen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass sie die Brücke mal ins Visier nehmen, war zwar klar - aber das zu pedoputins geburtstag durchzuziehen wieder mal ne geniale aktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

So scheinbar war es ein Boot, aber okay die Russen haben vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen ja schon eins am Strand gefunden das nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Rolk (8. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So scheinbar war es ein Boot, aber okay die Russen haben vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen ja schon eins am Strand gefunden das nicht funktioniert hat.


Ich meine gelesen zu haben das diese Art Boot nur ungefähr die Sprengkraft einer 155mm Granate hätte.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben das diese Art Boot nur ungefähr die Sprengkraft einer 155mm Granate hätte.


Zumindest das was man gefunden hat, aber die mögliche Taktik war klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2022)

Das dürfte den Nachschub für die russische Armee, bei Chaerson, hart treffen, wenn da jetzt wirklich nichts mehr über die Brücke geht.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das dürfte den Nachschub für die russische Armee, bei Chaerson, hart treffen, wenn da jetzt wirklich nichts mehr über die Brücke geht.


hart ist denke ich geschmeichelt. sah ja bisher schon nicht gerade rosig aus, was das angeht aber damit wirds richtig übel. wieder mal ein mega-move der Ukrainer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ich habe da so eine Ahnung, was in der nächsten Zeit passieren wird - liegt lässig in Artilleriereichweite.

_"Nach Angaben des russ. Verkehrsministeriums wird der Bahnverkehr auf der Krimbrücke heute wieder aufgenommen. Die Wiederherstellung der Funktionsfähigkeit der durch den Anschlag beschädigten Bereiche wird bis 20 Uhr Moskauer Zeit versprochen."_

Hab gelesen, es sollen allein 1,3km Gleisstrecke beschädigt worden sein. Über die strukturelle Integrität hat auch noch keiner gesprochen. Dann mal viel Glück...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Hab gelesen, es sollen allein 1,3km Gleisstrecke beschädigt worden sein. Über die strukturelle Integrität hat auch noch keiner gesprochen. Dann mal viel Glück...



Und derweil in Deutschland:





__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				





> Bahn spricht von Sabotage! Zwei wichtige Kabel an zwei Orten durchtrennt



Man könnte fast auf etwas komische Gedanken kommen.


----------



## Optiki (8. Oktober 2022)

Wenn es die ferngesteuerten Boot wären, dann wäre es noch besser, dann würde die Chance auf Akt 2 bestehen.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Man könnte fast auf etwas komische Gedanken kommen.


Könnte durchaus ein Geschenk der 5. Kolonne an ihren Führer gewesen sein. Und wenn man bedenkt in wessen Hände Teile unserer kritischen Infrastruktur zu liegen scheinen kann man sich ebenso auch gut vorstellen woher die Täter wussten, wo sie (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) zu hacken hatten.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn es die ferngesteuerten Boot wären, dann wäre es noch besser, dann würde die Chance auf Akt 2 bestehen.


Das zweite erwartet man in der Regel.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

war kein boot, nur ein explodierter treibstofftank. kein grund zur panik. russland ist sowas von lost...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer den originalen link öffnen will (und kann, bei mir gehts nicht "PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR" - SecureGuard sei dank?)
go.tass.ru/jGrt5


----------



## Lotto (8. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Laut russischen Medien soll es eine Autobombe gewesen sein.



Find es schon krass das ne Autobombe zu solchen Schäden führen kann. Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der Hauptteil der Explosionsenergie einfach "verpufft", da sich ja die tragfähige Struktur unterhalb der Fahrbahn befindet. Auch auch das der Zug durch ne 2 sekündigen Feuerball gleich abfackelt.
Aber wahrscheinlich braucht man nur genug Sprengstoff und dann geht das schon.


juko888 schrieb:


> Und derweil in Deutschland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redundanz kostet halt Geld. Da haben die Entscheidungsträger wieder mal nach dem Motto "wird schon nix passieren" gehandelt, oder es wurde das Szenario überhaupt nicht in betracht gezogen. Macht es auch nicht gerade besser.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

ich streu mal ein paar gerüchte. mal sehen ob und was da dran ist - und was das bedeutet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578755677321060353

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2022)

Stühlerücken:








						Ukraine-Krieg: Kreml tauscht Militärführung aus
					

Der Kreml hat Sergej Surowikin zum Oberkommandeur im Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine ernannt. Wer ist Surowikin - und wo kommt er her?




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ich streu mal ein paar gerüchte. mal sehen ob und was da dran ist - und was das bedeutet.


Abwarten, das hab ich schon mindestens 3 mal gehört


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Stühlerücken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà-vu
Hatten die das nicht schonmal gemacht und auch mit einer ähnlichen Person: 


> Der Neue hatte die russischen Truppen bereits im Syrien-Krieg angeführt.


Oder verwechsel ich da was? Nichtsdestotrotz: Es läuft alles super für Russland.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Déjà-vu
> Hatten die das nicht schonmal gemacht und auch mit einer ähnlichen Person:
> 
> Oder verwechsel ich da was? Nichtsdestotrotz: Es läuft alles super für Russland.


Alexander Dwornikow – der Schlächter von Syrien

2 Monate später wurde er von Putin schon wieder entlassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alexander Dwornikow – der Schlächter von Syrien
> 
> 2 Monate später wurde er von Putin schon wieder entlassen.


Ah, siehste.
Naja, einige bestimmte Personen hier würden vermutlich noch immer sagen, dass da alles nach Plan läuft und es gaaaar keine Probleme gibt.  
Tja, wenn die Armee dem Putler schon kein schönes Geschenk machen kann, verteilt er halt selbst welche - so ein selbstloser netter Kerl.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2022)

Ui. Da gab es ja diese Nacht mächtige ... "Gebietsgewinne" und "Angriffe" der großartigen russischen Armee. Ich hoffe, die Einwohner von Odessa konnten sich noch rechtzeitig ergeben  ?




Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch unschlüssig, aber Brandherd am Zug und Lücke in der Brücke liegen direkt nebeneinander. Der Straßenteil sieht auch nicht sonderlich massiv verankert aus. Leichtbauweise.



Brückenspannen dieser Länge/in moderner Bauweise liegen immer auf mindestens auf einer Seite nur locker auf, weil sie sich bei Erwärmung ausdehnen. Deswegen hast du auch bei jeder größeren Autobahnbrücke an beiden Enden (und bei kleineren an mindestens einem) ein Stückchen ineinander verzahnter Metallplatten als Übergang zur normalen Straße. Darunter ist ein je nach Bauwerk durchaus schon mal 10 cm breiter Spalt zwischen Brückenspanne und dem fixen Auflagepunkt am Ende der Brücke. Erster liegt einfach nur auf ein paar Stahlrollen (10-15 cm Durchmesser, 4-8 Stück, 30-80 cm breit würde ich bei dieser Größe mal ansetzen) und die wiederum auf einer Metallplatte auf dem Fundament. Mehr Verbindung gibt es nicht.

Aber "leicht" ist diese Bauweise nur relativ zu einer römischen Bogenbrücke. Eine vergleichbare Explosion am Zug hätte vermutlich nicht einmal eine Prüfung der benachbarten Straßenbrücke erfordert, weil die Eisenbahnbrücke den Großteil der Explosionsenergie abgeschirmt hätte und der Rest nach den 20-30-50 m (?) dazwischen so schwach gewesen wäre, dass er nicht einmal die Geländer beschädigt hätte. In Gegenrichtung, große Explosion auf der Straßenrücke und labrige Tankwagen auf der Eisenbahnbrückte, wurde halt etwas Dünnblech eingedrückt und es gab einen Folgebrand. Spannend wird, wie viel Schaden der angerichtet hat - in Friedenszeiten würde man das Ding jetzt vermutlich für eine mehrwöchige Untersuchung sperren. Stattdessen mit dem Sicherheitsmechanismus "hoffentlich hälts" direkt wieder belastet werden.




Tekkla schrieb:


> LKW? Bombe? Hmm. Warum regenet es dann so die Funken von rechts oben nach links unten? Sieht ein bisschen wie Phosphor aus.



Das Video zeigt "helle Punkte" aber ob da was glüht, brennt oder schlicht reflektiert kann man bei dieser Kameraqualität nicht sagen. Die Schweinwerfer des Gegenverkehrs haben ja z.B. schon 1,5 m überstrahlt. Im simpelsten Fall handelt es sich um das feinverteilte Glas der Laternen, aber die Explosion hat auch jede Menge Objekte (Teile der Brücke, Teile des Laster, dessen Ladung, etc.) in die Luft geschleudert.

"Phosphor" im Sinne von "Phosphorbombe" macht bei der Wirkung jedenfalls keinen Sinn und ich glaube auf der Krim gibt es auch keine chemische Industrie, zu der man sowas als Rohstoff transportieren müsste.




Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn es die ferngesteuerten Boot wären, dann wäre es noch besser, dann würde die Chance auf Akt 2 bestehen.



In deinem zuerst geposteten Bild von der zerstörten Brückenhälfte sieht man, dass Rohrleitungen auf der jetzt-außen-zuvor-Innenseite nicht einmal Verbrennungsspuren geschweige denn Druckwellenschäden aufweisen. Die Explosion fand definitiv über der Straße statt. Ob es der LKW oder ein Flugkörper war, bleibt zu klären.

Frage an der Stelle in die Runde:
Weiß jemand, was für Fahrzeuge die russische Armee abseits der Front für Lieferungen verwendet? Die Überwachungsvideos scheinen einen recht normalen LKW zu zeigen. Aber einem Zivilisten eine Bombe unterzuschieben passt nicht zum bisherigen Stil der ukrainischen Armee respektive ihrer Sympathisanten auf russischer Seite und ich stelle es mir auch schwer und riskant vor, einen Sprengsatz von vermutlich mehreren Tonnen (wenn man mit improvisierten Material Arbeiten muss) in der Nähe der Krim heimlich zu bewegen und sogar auf einen fremden Laster zu installieren. Die Nachbarschaft auf dem russischen Festland wimmelt wegen diverser Basen und wegen der Kriegsversorgung schließlich nur so vor Militär.

Also entweder war das explosive Material reguläre Fracht und man hat nur einen Zünder ergänzt (vergl. gewisse Explosionen auf russischen Stützpunkten). Oder aber der Laster hatte einfach Pech und war zur falschen Stelle am falschen Ort, als ein Marschflugkörper einschlug. Das die Brücke mit ±5 m Genauigkeit auf der Querachse getroffen wurde, aber schätzungsweise >100 m von dem besonders schwer wiederherzustellenden und für die Ukrainer wegen der eingeschränkten Schiffahrtswege besonders schmerzvollen Hauptbogen getroffen wurde, spricht in meinen Augen aber gegen einen gezielten Luftangriff.


(Selbstmordanschlag halte ich für gänzlich unwahrscheinlich. Erstens gehört auch das nicht zum Repertoire von Russlands Gegnern und zweitens gibt es keinen rationalen Grund, eine Bombe dieser Größe aus 3 m Entfernung zu zünden, wenn man sie auch einfach abstellen könnte.)


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ui. Da gab es ja diese Nacht mächtige ... "Gebietsgewinne" und "Angriffe" der großartigen russischen Armee. Ich hoffe, die Einwohner von Odessa konnten sich noch rechtzeitig ergeben  ?


Der neue Ober-Befehlshaber soll bisheriger Chef der russischen Luftwaffe sein.
Ich hoffe mal das die ihre Luftangriffe nicht wieder verstärken und alles in Schutt und Asche bomben.
Wie schon in Mariupol.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der neue Ober-Befehlshaber soll bisheriger Chef der russischen Luftwaffe sein.
> Ich hoffe mal das die ihre Luftangriffe nicht wieder verstärken und alles in Schutt und Asche bomben.
> Wie schon in Mariupol.


Mittlerweile sollte die Luftabwehr auf ukrainischer Seite deutlich gestärkt sein.
Allerdings betrifft das natürlich nicht zwangsläufig viele Gebiete abseits der Front...


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Redundanz kostet halt Geld. Da haben die Entscheidungsträger wieder mal nach dem Motto "wird schon nix passieren" gehandelt, oder es wurde das Szenario überhaupt nicht in betracht gezogen. Macht es auch nicht gerade besser.


Die eine Leitung *war* das Backup für die andere.








						MDR aktuell - Videos der Sendung | ARD Mediathek
					

Videos zu MDR aktuell | MDR aktuell bietet täglich die neuesten Nachrichten aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen, Deutschland und der Welt.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				



...dort tauchen dann irgendwann die videos von 19:00 Uhr auf, da wird dir das dann auch bestätigt.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das dürfte den Nachschub für die russische Armee, bei Chaerson, hart treffen, wenn da jetzt wirklich nichts mehr über die Brücke geht.



Ich vermute, den Russen geht der Arsch auf Grundeis in Cherson. Jedenfalls beginnen die jetzt mit "Evakuierungen" von Teilen der Zivilbevölkerung.









						Liveblog: ++ Teilevakuierung in Cherson angeordnet ++
					

Die von Russland eingesetzte Verwaltung der Region Cherson hat eine Teilevakuierung etwa für Kinder und Senioren angeordnet. Die Internationale Atomenergiebehörde fordert, eine Sicherheitszone um das AKW Saporischschja einzurichten. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der neue Ober-Befehlshaber soll bisheriger Chef der russischen Luftwaffe sein.
> Ich hoffe mal das die ihre Luftangriffe nicht wieder verstärken und alles in Schutt und Asche bomben.
> Wie schon in Mariupol.



Mariupol wurde größtenteils mit Artillerie zerlegt. Von der Luftwaffe hat man doch allgemein seit den ersten Kriegstagen nicht mehr viel gesehen. Demnach wird der neue Befehlshaber zumindest nicht in seiner alten Position vermisst  .
Aber ob seine Kenntnisse irgendwie dabei helfen können, die Aktivitäten am Boden wirkungsvoller zugestalten? In sehr dynamischen Kriegen kann die Zusammenarbeit von Luft- und Bodentruppen wichtig sein, aber bei dem, was die Russen bislang versucht haben...




juko888 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte die Luftabwehr auf ukrainischer Seite deutlich gestärkt sein.
> Allerdings betrifft das natürlich nicht zwangsläufig viele Gebiete abseits der Front...



Man kommt nicht hinter die Front, wenn man nicht drüber hinwegfliegt. Und bislang hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, als würden die Russen das gerne riskieren. Zudem sollte die Ukraine seit dem Sommer auch wieder ein paar Dutzend Jets in der Luft haben. Das ist nichts, womit sie sich größere Luftangriffe über russische kontrolliertem Gebiet trauen sollte - aber wer beim Überflug der Front bemerkt wird, agiert danach keineswegs in unkontrolliertem Luftraum.




Kassalowski schrieb:


> Die eine Leitung *war* das Backup für die andere.



Wenn rund 30% eines VerkehrsNETZEs von nur zwei Leitungen in 100ten km Entfernung, dann läuft irgendwas gewaltig schief. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Bahn mit ihren Stellwerksschließungen teilweise schon derart weit vorangekommen ist und dabei so hohes Risiko fährt. Ist ja nicht nur eine Frage der Sabotage - wenn was-auch-immer-am-Berliner-Ende-dieser-Leitungen-hängt ausfällt, würden die Züge in Bremen ja trotzdem stehen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mariupol wurde größtenteils mit Artillerie zerlegt.


Stimmt. Hast Recht. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von der Luftwaffe hat man doch allgemein seit den ersten Kriegstagen nicht mehr viel gesehen. Demnach wird der neue Befehlshaber zumindest nicht in seiner alten Position vermisst  .
> Aber ob seine Kenntnisse irgendwie dabei helfen können, die Aktivitäten am Boden wirkungsvoller zugestalten? In sehr dynamischen Kriegen kann die Zusammenarbeit von Luft- und Bodentruppen wichtig sein, aber bei dem, was die Russen bislang versucht haben...


Also zumindest auf dem Papier ist die russische Luftwaffe haushoch überlegen.
Ein paar Maschinen (Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber) wurden von der ukrainischen Flugabwehr runtergeholt.
Aber die Russen könnten auch aus größerer Distanz intensiver bombardieren.
Warum dies nicht geschieht ist mir unklar. Aber eben auch besser für die Ukraine.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum dies nicht geschieht ist mir unklar. Aber eben auch besser für die Ukraine.


Sofern es noch das Ziel ist, dass man die Ukraine irgendwann als Ganzes zu Russland zählen möchte, wäre es doch toll, wenn man das zukünftige Eigentum nicht gänzlich in Schutt und Asche legt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sofern es noch das Ziel ist, dass man die Ukraine irgendwann als Ganzes zu Russland zählen möchte, wäre es doch toll, wenn man das zukünftige Eigentum nicht gänzlich in Schutt und Asche legt.


Ja. Vielleicht haben sie ihre Strategie dahingehend geändert und das mitlerweile eingesehen.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

ach, die gebäude und industriellen anlagen sind doch egal. je mehr da hinüber ist, umso besser für die eigene wirtschaft nach dem sieg (der ja hoffentlich nicht eintretetn wird!). ein vitaler ukrainischer volkskörper ist auf dauer eher eine belastung, gar eine gefahr. also wird eben doch alles kurz und klein gemacht. putin hat seinen geplanten genozid an den Ukrainer*innen doch nun wirklich schon oft genug zur sprache gebracht.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was für Fahrzeuge die russische Armee abseits der Front für Lieferungen verwendet? Die Überwachungsvideos scheinen einen recht normalen LKW zu zeigen. Aber einem Zivilisten eine Bombe unterzuschieben passt nicht zum bisherigen Stil der ukrainischen Armee respektive ihrer Sympathisanten auf russischer Seite und ich stelle es mir auch schwer und riskant vor, einen Sprengsatz von vermutlich mehreren Tonnen (wenn man mit improvisierten Material Arbeiten muss) in der Nähe der Krim heimlich zu bewegen und sogar auf einen fremden Laster zu installieren. Die Nachbarschaft auf dem russischen Festland wimmelt wegen diverser Basen und wegen der Kriegsversorgung schließlich nur so vor Militär.


Ich kenne mich mit Sprengkörpern nur insofern aus, wie ich dafür ausgebildet wurde und darin ausgebildet habe, Fernzündvorrichtungen zu stören. Dafür wurden uns damals auf einem Sprengplatz verschiedene USBV (Unkonventionelle Spreng- und Brandvorrichtungen) in Konstruktion und Wirkung vorgeführt.

Aus dem Video würde ich sagen, das es sich um eine Treibstoffgemisch-Bombe handelt. Das ist üblicherweise eine Anordnung, in der ein Sprengsatz innerhalb einer Anordnung von Treibstoffbehältern (üblicherweise Benzin- und Ölfässer, manchmal werden auch Gasflaschen dazu gepackt) platziert wird. Dafür braucht man nicht übermäßig viel und auch keinen sonderlich wirksamen Sprengstoff, um eine beeindruckende Wirkung zu erzielen. Typisch dafür ist eine mächtige Verpuffung - wie im Video zu erkennen glaube - und eine weiträumige Verteilung von brennendem Material, durch das sich im weiten Umfeld etliche sekundäre Brandherde ergeben und im Zentrum der Explosion ein Feuer, dass durchaus geeignet ist, auch robuste Strukturen aufzuweichen.

Falls das zutrifft, wäre meine Frage eigentlich nur, es Zufall war, das zum Zeitpunkt der Explosion auch ein Zug die Brücke überquerte, oder ob das zu Schadensmaximierung eingeplant war. Falls ja, war auf jeden Fall vorgesehen, dass die Explosion den Zug in Brand setzt und/oder von den Schienen drückt, wodurch effektiv sowohl die Autobrücke zerstört als auch die Gleise zumindest blockiert, wahrscheinlicher jedoch schwer beschädigt werden.

Interessant ist auch, dass es nach einem Selbstmordeinsatz aussieht. Das ist eher unüblich für staatlich geplante Aktionen, da Spezialisten für solche Aktionen durchaus am eigenen Leben hängen und zudem ungern geopfert werden. Man kann natürlich jemanden finden, der beispielsweise unheilbar krank ist und für die Sache brennt,  aber das sind unsichere Kandidaten, um sie für solche Aktionen einzuschleusen. Das wiederum spricht eher für eine lokale Gruppe, die evtl. seitens der Ukraine mit Know-How unterstützt wurde.

Und natürlich muss man im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Autobomben-Version auch eine Fehleinschätzung oder eine bewusste Falschinformation sein kann. Und das sogar von beiden Seiten: Von Russland, weil sie die eigene Verletzlichkeit gegenüber Waffensystemen in ukrainischer Hand verschleiern wollen und auch seitens der Ukraine, um nicht zu verraten, welche weitreichende Systeme zur Verfügung stehen bzw. welche man erhalten hat.
Ebenso gut könnte es eine Mischung aus exzellenter Aufklärung und einem perfekt beplanten Raketenangriff oder Haftmineneinsatz sein. Man muss wissen, wann ein Treibstoff- und/oder Munitionstransport die Brücke passiert und  sorgt dafür, das selbigem etwas passiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage an der Stelle in die Runde:
> Weiß jemand, was für Fahrzeuge die russische Armee abseits der Front für Lieferungen verwendet? Die Überwachungsvideos scheinen einen recht normalen LKW zu zeigen. *Aber einem Zivilisten eine Bombe unterzuschieben passt nicht zum bisherigen Stil der ukrainischen Armee respektive ihrer Sympathisanten auf russischer Seite und ich stelle es mir auch schwer und riskant vor,* einen Sprengsatz von vermutlich mehreren Tonnen (wenn man mit improvisierten Material Arbeiten muss) in der Nähe der Krim heimlich zu bewegen und sogar auf einen fremden Laster zu installieren. Die Nachbarschaft auf dem russischen Festland wimmelt wegen diverser Basen und wegen der Kriegsversorgung schließlich nur so vor Militär.



Da wäre ich mir nicht mal zwigend so sicher.
US-Geheimdienste hatten vor ein paar Tagen geäußert das die Autobombe, mit der die Kriegsunterstützerin und Rechtsnationalistin Dugina im August in Moskau getötet wurde, wohl durchaus doch von der Ukraine verübt worden sein soll, was die Ukraine nach dem Anschlag ja noch vehement bestritten hatte.



> *Die russische Kriegsunterstützerin Dugina war bei einem Autobombenanschlag Ende August getötet worden. US-Geheimdienste gehen nun offenbar davon aus, dass Teile der ukrainischen Regierung dahinterstecken.
> 
> US-Geheimdienste gehen Medienberichten zufolge davon aus, dass Teile der ukrainischen Regierung den Mordanschlag auf die russische Kriegsunterstützerin Darja Dugina in Moskau genehmigt haben.*











						US-Geheimdienste vermuten Ukraine hinter Mord an Dugina
					

Die russische Kriegsunterstützerin Dugina war bei einem Autobombenanschlag Ende August getötet worden. US-Geheimdienste gehen nun offenbar davon aus, dass Teile der ukrainischen Regierung dahinterstecken.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Es daher einem im russischen Gebiet befindlichen "Partisanen" durchführen zu lassen, der das Teil dann mit einem zivilen LKW, evt. sogar seinem eigenen, auf die Brücke buxiert, wäre sicherlich deutlich unauffälliger, als Sprengmaterial und Auszuführende erst über die russische Grenze bringen zu müssen, sich dann einen LKW dafür zu besorgen, um diesen dann auf die Brücke zu bringen und zu zünden. 

Das der jenige, der die Bombe da auf die Brücke transportiert hat, aber jemand war, der nicht wusste was er da hinten drauf hatte, glaube ich ebenso wenig wie du.


----------



## Kassalowski (8. Oktober 2022)

[°funFact (not really!): in Russland war heut #Brückentag ]


die spekulationen rings um den fahrer komplett wierd, ich habe da auch schon von einem russen gehört, dem man ein ordentliches salär für "einen transport", sprich ne Kurierfahrt geboten habe. wenn das die richtige version wäre, hätte der wohl eher nicht gewusst, was ihm unterwegs widerfahren würde.
auch von einer "false flag" mit dem zweck, die russische Bevolkerung zum Zwecke der Erhöhung des Zuspruchs ihres unsäglichen treibens so richtig schön in rage zu versetzen war zu lesen. auch nicht unvorstellbar?
oder was ist von der version eines "Konflikts zwischen russischem Militär und Strafverfolgungsbehörden" zu halten?

wieder einmal ein auf immer unbelegbarer fakt, bei dem im schlimmsten fall derjenige die wahrheit für sich vereinnamen kann, der am lautesten herumkrakeelt - und was das angeht, fallen die verfechter einer bestimmten "politischen" ideologie seit einigen tagen extremst negativ auf, auch bei uns hier in deutschland.
und selbst das gezielte schaffen eines solches szenarios halte für möglich.

aber... vielleicht haben wir ja doch glück und wir bekommen einen unwiderlegbaren beweis für das, nach dem wir -obwohl wirs gar nicht bräuchten- alle suchen: den schuldigen.  

edit:
🤮


Spoiler: nicht 100% on topic, daher spoiler. ansehen solltet ihr ihn euch aber dennoch!



eins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thread (könnt interessant werden):




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578859609489821697

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und natürlich muss man im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Autobomben-Version auch eine Fehleinschätzung oder eine bewusste Falschinformation sein kann.


Die Bootstheorie hältst du für abwegig?


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

zumindest als die am wenigsten wahrscheinliche version, das video spricht m.E. klar dagegen.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578867567841902592

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber... lol, jetzt ist auch n raketentreffer im piel:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578872675098718208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> zumindest als die am wenigsten wahrscheinliche version, das video spricht m.E. klar dagegen.


Also wenn die Explosion auf der Straße gewesen sein soll, dann muss sie rechts gewesen sein, der linke kommt ja noch durch.
Aber das ist doch der Punkt, der linke kommt durch!
Aber auf dem Bild links sehen wir sehr starke Wasserbewegungen? Das passt nicht.

Aber ja die Raketentheorie ist interessant, aber dann hat die Luftverteidigung enorm gepennt.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

selbstverständlich war die explosion der lkw auf der rechten spur. die beiden lkw waren aber schon ein ganzes stück voneinander entfernt. den linken scheint es bei der explosion erstmal ordentlich ausgehoben zu haben und kurz drauf siehts so aus,als würde es ihn auch zerlegen.
die raktentheorie / das video soll aber fake sein. wissen kann das wie gehabt keiner.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> den linken scheint es bei der explosion erstmal ordentlich ausgehoben zu haben


Nein nicht bei, danach. Guck mal der Feuerball der sich mit der Druckwelle bewegt ist doch schon weit darüber hinaus und dann hüpft der Wagen.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> die raktentheorie / das video soll aber fake sein. wissen kann das wie gehabt keiner.


In dem Video sieht man eine zweite Rakete gegen Ende und in den anderen Videos erkennt man auch eine Sekundärexplosion. Ist eine interessante Theorie.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

ja, so meinte ich das auch mit dem lkw.

er hier jedenfalls glaubt an die Raketentheorie. GROM 2, meint er.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1578868393192882176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(und schon ist die variante mit dem raketentreffer gar nicht mal mehr so abwegig - Grom 2 war ja schonmal iin aller munde.)


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

Ach ja der Nebel des Krieges, das wird den Russen Angst machen


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und damit schluß für heute.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> selbstverständlich war die explosion der lkw auf der rechten spur.


Spiele mal langsam die Sekunde 5 bis 6 deines Videos ab. Wenn man das langsam genug macht, dann sieht es so aus, als wenn die Explosion rechts von dem LKW kommt.

Was auch auffällt; der Zug scheint zu stehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2022)

Um mal kurz von der brücke weg zu kommen,die mit sicherheit auch schon wieder befahren wird, die ukraine scheint probleme mit starlink zu haben...





__





						"Katastrophaler Kommunikationsverlust": Ukraine meldet Ausfälle von "Starlink"-Satelliten während Rückeroberungen
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um mal kurz von der brücke weg zu kommen,die mit sicherheit auch schon wieder befahren wird, die ukraine scheint probleme mit starlink zu haben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon merkwürdig.  Elon Musk hatte sich die Tage noch für eine bedingungslose Kapitulation der Ukraine ausgeprochen. Ob da vielleicht ein Zusammenhang besteht?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig.  Elon Musk hatte sich die Tage noch für eine bedingungslose Kapitulation der Ukraine ausgeprochen. Ob da vielleicht ein Zusammenhang besteht?


Ich wage mal zu behaupten eine entsprechende Anweisung würde nicht geheim bleiben. Da dürfte mehr als nur ein Mitarbeiter mit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Bootstheorie hältst du für abwegig?


Ich halte sie zumindest für unwahrscheinlich, denn unter der Brücke ist viel Raum, der die Wirkung einer Bootssprengung extrem verringert. Die Verpuffung würde sich dann flächiger unter der Brücke ausdehnen und allein der Druck müsste die Fahrspur aus ihrer Verankerung heben. Danach sieht der Schaden aber überhaupt nicht aus und man bräuchte dazu schon ein verdammt großes Boot mit sehr viel Sprengstoff und ggf. eine massive Vorrichtung, die den Druck der Explosion nach oben leitet. Also sehr viel Aufwand für weniger Wirkung und viele Dinge, die dabei misslingen können.

Grundsätzlich würde ich, wenn ich mit einem Boot eine so hoch gebaute Brücke beschädigen müsste/wollte, gezielt einen tragenden Pylon ansteuern, diesen durch eine Explosion und Brand schwächen und somit die Brücke unter ihrer eigenen Last zusammenbrechen lassen, statt etliche Meter zwischen Wasserfläche und Fahrbahn mit Explosionsdruck zu überbrücken.

Jeder klassische Brander wäre da wirksamer als eine Sprengung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also zumindest auf dem Papier ist die russische Luftwaffe haushoch überlegen.



Der ukrainischen Luftwaffe: Ja.
Deren westlicher Bodenluftabwehr: Nur bedingt.

Was mich ehrlich gesagt in diesem Maße auch überrascht, schließlich will man damit bei Bedarf NATO-Staaten angreifen können und in allen anderen Kriegen der letzten drei Jahrzehnte mit Hochtechnologie auf mindestens einer Seite spielten Luftschläge eine entscheidende Rolle, nur hier nicht. Möglicherweise ermöglicht es der räumlich stark begrenzte, statische Krieg der ukrainischen Armee, eine so wirkungsvolle Dichte von Luftabwehr sicherzustellen.



> Aber die Russen könnten auch aus größerer Distanz intensiver bombardieren.
> Warum dies nicht geschieht ist mir unklar. Aber eben auch besser für die Ukraine.



Man kann nicht aus Distanz Bomben abwerfen (d.h.: Ich glaube ein paar Kilometer gehen, wenn man es beherrscht, aber präzise Wurfparabeln sinn dann doch eher was für geschickte Piloten). Man kann nur Marschflugkörper und Raketen aus sicherer Distanz starten und das machen sämtliche Zweige der russischen Armee. Aber sie haben die Dinger halt eher in ausreichender Stückzahl und Präzision, um große, leicht erkennbare Ziele wie Kriegsschiffe und ggf. noch Panzerbatallione auf Abstand zu halten. Gegen die verteilte ukrainische Infantrie und gut getarnte, Feuerpositionen schnell verlassende Artillerie kriegt man so nicht.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Sofern es noch das Ziel ist, dass man die Ukraine irgendwann als Ganzes zu Russland zählen möchte, wäre es doch toll, wenn man das zukünftige Eigentum nicht gänzlich in Schutt und Asche legt.



Diese Überlegung galt recht offensichtlich in den ersten Kriegstagen, wurde aber schon beim Rückzug aus Charkiw bröckelig und spätestens in Mariupol komplett aufgegeben. Es macht aus russischer Sicht nur noch bedingt Sinn: Wenn die Bevölkerung einen sowieso nicht mit Kaffee und Kuchen willkommen heißt, dann ist es für einen wanna-be-Besatzer doch viel besser, wenn sie stattdessen flieht. Wenn da aber er keiner mehr wohnt, braucht man auch keine Städte und in relativ großen Teilen der Ukraine gibt es auch keine sonderlich wertvollen Industrieanlagen (erst recht nicht, wenn man gar keine Facharbeiter dafür hat) und wie letzten Winter schon mal dargelegt: Agrafläche hat Russland eigentlich selbst genug. Das einzige, was es also noch zu gewinnen gibt, wäre ein Sieg als solcher.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Falls das zutrifft, wäre meine Frage eigentlich nur, es Zufall war, das zum Zeitpunkt der Explosion auch ein Zug die Brücke überquerte, oder ob das zu Schadensmaximierung eingeplant war. Falls ja, war auf jeden Fall vorgesehen, dass die Explosion den Zug in Brand setzt und/oder von den Schienen drückt, wodurch effektiv sowohl die Autobrücke zerstört als auch die Gleise zumindest blockiert, wahrscheinlicher jedoch schwer beschädigt werden.



Wenn der Fahrer im Auftrag der Ukraine handelte, wäre das anzunehmen. Der Planungsaufwand ist ja relativ gering, wenn man aus der Nähe stammt - warten bis ein Zug kommt, dann losfahren. Wenn eine Bombe untergeschoben wurde, dann könnte es ein glücklicher Zufall sein. Auch wenn möglicherweise der Tageszeitraum grob geplant war (einen besseren hätten sie zur Minimierung unschuldiger Opfer jedenfalls nicht finden können), wird die Position des Zuges nur mit wenigen Minuten Vorlauf hinreichend genau bekannt gewesen sein.



> Ebenso gut könnte es eine Mischung aus exzellenter Aufklärung und einem perfekt beplanten Raketenangriff oder Haftmineneinsatz sein. Man muss wissen, wann ein Treibstoff- und/oder Munitionstransport die Brücke passiert und  sorgt dafür, das selbigem etwas passiert.



Für letzteres erwarte ich keine besonders aufwendige Planung: Kriegsbedingt dürften 80-90% der Treibstoff- und 99% der Munitionstransporte im Umkreis dutzender Kilometer die Brücke passieren, Zielorte sind im Zweifelsfall auch relativ leicht überprüfbar, und wenn man nicht nach Zeit, sondern nach GPS-Position oder eventuell schlicht Neigung (wieviele vergleichbare Steigungen gibt es in der Gegend?) zündet, trifft man sehr leicht die Brücke auch wenn der Fahrer keinen minutiösen Zeitplan einhält. Allerdings wären zivile Treibstofftransporte auf Pritsche wohl sehr merkwürdig und Munition wohl ausgeschlossen. Auch deswegen habe ich gefragt, ob das trotz der eindeutig zivilen Bauweise ein Militärtransport gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2022)

.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht mal zwigend so sicher.
> US-Geheimdienste hatten vor ein paar Tagen geäußert das die Autobombe, mit der die Kriegsunterstützerin und Rechtsnationalistin Dugina im August in Moskau getötet wurde, wohl durchaus doch von der Ukraine verübt worden sein soll, was die Ukraine nach dem Anschlag ja noch vehement bestritten hatte.



Hmmm. "CNN berichtet, Teile der US-Regierung glauben..." - nichts genaues weiß man nicht. Aber ich korrgiere mich mal vorsichtig von "Zivilisten" in "Unschuldige" und als solcher zählt Mr. Dugin aus Sicht der Ukraine sicherlich nicht, aber einen x-beliebigen LKW-Fahrer gezielt in den Tod zu schicken wäre Mord.



> Das der jenige, der die Bombe da auf die Brücke transportiert hat, aber jemand war, der nicht wusste was er da hinten drauf hatte, glaube ich ebenso wenig wie du.



Wie gesagt: Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass er sich nicht zu retten versucht, obwohl er das ohne Risiko für die Mission hätte schaffen können. Klar mag es total durchgeknallte ukrainische Nationalisten geben, die sich nach dem Heldentod sehnen. Aber nach 8 Jahren Besatzung würde ich erwarten, dass die Russen die wenigen einheimischen Exemplare, die sie noch nicht nach Sibirien exportiert haben, sehr gut im Auge behalten. So einen willst du bei einer Geheimoperation nicht dabei haben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich halte sie zumindest für unwahrscheinlich, denn unter der Brücke ist viel Raum, der die Wirkung einer Bootssprengung extrem verringert.
> ...
> Jeder klassische Brander wäre da wirksamer als eine Sprengung.



Wie schon gestern betont: Es gibt keine Spuren einer Explosionseinwirkung auf der Unterseite der Brücke. An dem Pylon im eingestürtzen Bereich auch nicht.

Man kann sich zwar ein Boot mit einer Art improvisierten Mörser vorstellen, der eine Sprengladung auf Höhe des Brückendecks geschleudert hat, aber das klingt nach vergleichsweise viel Konstruktionsaufwand für eine Mission, bei der doch die Annäherung das viel größere Problem ist. Da würde ich wirklich eher einen Halbtaucher erwarten, den man neben einem Pylon parkt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann nicht aus Distanz Bomben abwerfen (d.h.: Ich glaube ein paar Kilometer gehen, wenn man es beherrscht, aber präzise Wurfparabeln sinn dann doch eher was für geschickte Piloten). Man kann nur Marschflugkörper und Raketen aus sicherer Distanz starten und das machen sämtliche Zweige der russischen Armee.


 Tupolew Tu-95



> Bei dem russischen Überfall auf die Ukraine 2022 starteten Tu-95 eine unbekannte Anzahl Marschflugkörper vom Typ Ch-555 und Ch-101 gegen Ziele in der Ukraine.



Die kamen wohl auch schon in der Ukraine zum Einsatz.

Meines Wissens fliegen die so hoch das sie schwer von der Flugabwehr zu erfassen sind.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

🤮 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nichts dazu sagen müssen.

Möglicherweise mischen die Weißrussen ab demnächst nun doch auch mit. Angebliche Panzerlieferung an die Russen waren auch zu sehen. Wie sind die Weißrussen derzeit eigentlich drauf, so als ganzes - waren die nicht auch eher pissed auf ihren Führer?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

Wenn Belarus wirklich angreift wird es die Ukraine schwer haben.
Dann müssen sie an noch mehr Fronten kämpfen.


----------



## Optiki (9. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> ... ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nichts dazu sagen müssen.


Lass sowas bitte erstmal weg, solche Twitterpost bringen uns nicht wirklich weiter, die Personen welche das Posten können auch nichts zur Aufklärung beitragen. Die vermeintlichen Täter sind nicht zu erkennen, es macht nach den zahlreichen Beweisen für russische Gräueltaten auch keinen Unterschied mehr, es hier zu posten. 

Eventuell fährst du dich etwas runter mit dem Sreenshoten von Twitter Nachrichten, so Leute wie Chuck Pfeiffer sind auch mehr Gerüchte als alles andere und auch ein NAFO Profilbild ist keine automatisches Abzeichen für Wissen. 


Kassalowski schrieb:


> Möglicherweise mischen die Weißrussen ab demnächst nun doch auch mit. Angebliche Panzerlieferung an die Russen waren auch zu sehen. Wie sind die Weißrussen derzeit eigentlich drauf, so als ganzes - waren die nicht auch eher pissed auf ihren Führer?


Das finde ich in soweit interessant, da Starsky laut seinen Videos für die ukrainische Arme arbeitet und da für öffentliche Kommunikation zuständig ist, also wenn er sowas auf seinem Twitter verkündet, gibt mir das schon zu denken.


----------



## Kassalowski (9. Oktober 2022)

ay ay, machter. 



> Das finde ich in soweit interessant, da Starsky laut seinen Videos für die ukrainische Arme arbeitet


"My name is Starsky, I'm a Ukrainian National Guardian, blogger, and warhipster..."
Den mit dem Abzeichen und dem Wissen nehm ich dir krumm. denke nicht, dass ich hier irgendwelche behauptungen von mir gebe. ^^ 😛


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tupolew Tu-95
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tu-95 gilt als eines der Flugzeuge mit dem stärksten und markantesten Radarecho überhaupt. Und selbst als einer der schnellsten Turbopropflugzeuge überhaupt ist sie viel zu lahm, um Jägern zu entkommen. Auch wenn sie bei EXTREM UNPRÄZISEN Massenbombardements aus maximaler Flughöhe (damit könnte man de facto nur noch großflächig Städte angreifen) für große Teile der ukrainischen Luftabwehr unerreichbar sein dürfte, hätte sie also keine Chance vom Rest unbemerkt oder ungetroffen zu bleiben. Das wären reine Suizidmissionen.

Abschuss von Marschflugkörpern aus großer Entfernung, also in der Regel aus russichem Luftraum - das ist alles was Russland kann.




Kassalowski schrieb:


> Möglicherweise mischen die Weißrussen ab demnächst nun doch auch mit. Angebliche Panzerlieferung an die Russen waren auch zu sehen. Wie sind die Weißrussen derzeit eigentlich drauf, so als ganzes - waren die nicht auch eher pissed auf ihren Führer?



In der Breite very pissed. Aber da Lukaschenko, im Gegensatz zu Putin, sein Volk schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit Lügen gelenkt bekommt, sondern mit Gewalt unterdrückt, kann es trotzdem sein, dass große Teile der Armee für ihn kämpfen werden. Wenn er Oppositionisten Waffen in die Hand drücken würde, hätte er schon längst einen Bürgerkrieg - scheinbar ist sein Machtapparat also recht clean. Dieser Machtapparat ist aber eben auch schon mit der Unterdrückung gut beschäftigt. Und was z.B. die Verhinderung von Anschlägen auf strategische Infrastruktur angeht, gelingt ihm das schon jetzt mehr schlecht als recht; Demonstrationen können auch nicht immer unterbunden werden und die Opposition agiert wesentlich offener als in Russland.

Ich bleib daher bei dem, was ich irgendwann Anfang des Jahres schon mal gepostet habe: Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass Putin kurz vor Schluss seinem Schoßhund den Angriffsbefehl geben wird. Aber der wird dann, vermutlich binnen weniger Wochen, das Ende der Unterdrückung der Weißrussen bedeuten, weil einfach nicht mehr genug Unterdrücker da sind, und somit den Zusammbruch der weißrussischen Diktatur und von Putins West-Verteidigungskonzepten mit sich bringen.

Das sie in dieser Zeit den Ukrainekrieg wenden können, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die weißrussische Luftwaffe dürfte technisch in etwa so stark wie der Rest der ukrainischen sein; die Bodentruppen haben praktisch ausschließlich Equipment aus Sowjetbeständen aus Sowjetzeiten. Wenn die Kampfmoral längere Zeit erhalten bleibt, werden möglicherweise genug ukrainische Truppen gebunden, um den Vormarsch im Süden zu stoppen. Wenn die Moral schlecht ist, reichen die gut ausgerüstete ukrainische Infantrie, um veraltete Panzer und Stinger-empfindliche Kampflugzeuge zu stoppen.

Eine geringe Chance besteht sogar, dass Teile der Armee einfach überlaufen. Weißrussland hat keine sonderlich guten Informationssperren und eine sehr gut vernetzte Opposition. Selbst diejenigen, die sich mit dem Regime bislang arrangiert haben, wissen also aus westlichen Medien, wenn sie in einen hoffnungslosen Kampf geschickt werden und die Soldaten bekommen es auch sofort mit, wenn die politische Ordnung in der Heimat zusammenbricht.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Tu-95 gilt als eines der Flugzeuge mit dem stärksten und markantesten Radarecho überhaupt. Und selbst als einer der schnellsten Turbopropflugzeuge überhaupt ist sie viel zu lahm, um Jägern zu entkommen. Auch wenn sie bei EXTREM UNPRÄZISEN Massenbombardements aus maximaler Flughöhe (damit könnte man de facto nur noch großflächig Städte angreifen) für große Teile der ukrainischen Luftabwehr unerreichbar sein dürfte, hätte sie also keine Chance vom Rest unbemerkt oder ungetroffen zu bleiben. Das wären reine Suizidmissionen.
> 
> Abschuss von Marschflugkörpern aus großer Entfernung, also in der Regel aus russichem Luftraum - das ist alles was Russland kann.


Die können auch Marschflugkörper abfeuern. Und viele Kampfjets hat die ukrainische Luftwaffe ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn Belarus wirklich angreift wird es die Ukraine schwer haben.


Nein.
Russland hat den Belarussen schon Munitionsvorräte genommen, die Armee ist klein und wird kaum motiviert sein.
Wenn schon die eigenen Eisenbahner den Feldzug behindern soll die eigene Armee ordentlich schlagen können?
Undenkbar.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein.
> Russland hat den Belarussen schon Munitionsvorräte genommen, die Armee ist klein und wird kaum motiviert sein.
> Wenn schon die eigenen Eisenbahner den Feldzug behindern soll die eigene Armee ordentlich schlagen können?
> Undenkbar.


Trotzdem könnten ukrainische Truppen in Kämpfe verwickelt werden. Truppen die woanders besser gebraucht werden.
An zu vielen Fronten gleichzeitig zu kämpfen kann nie gut sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnten ukrainische Truppen in Kämpfe verwickelt werden. Truppen die woanders besser gebraucht werden.
> An zu vielen Fronten gleichzeitig zu kämpfen kann nie gut sein.


Naja, die ukrainische Armee ist natürlich und logischerweise im ganzen Land stationiert und sicher auch erst recht nördlich von Kiew - also zur belarussischen Grenze.

Grundsätzlich hast Du recht, dass das Truppen binden wird, glaube aber auch nicht an einen wirklich groß angelegten Einmarsch der Belarussen. Die haben innen so viele Probleme, gar so viele dass Russland mit Truppen helfen musste um die Aufstände niederzuschlagen. Wenn die das schon nicht alleine hinbekommen haben, dann wird sich der Möchtegern-Bruder von Putin sicher zwei mal überlegen wie viele Truppen er für einen Angriff auf die Ukraine entbehren kann, ohne damit die innere "Sicherheit" (also seine Macht) zu riskieren.

Dann ist die belarussische Armee auch noch noch schlechter ausgerüstet als das vormals (selbst) hochgelobte russische Militär. Also gut, die aktuell neuen russischen Rekruten werden wohl doch noch schlechter (weil gar nicht) ausgerüstet sein, aber egal.   

Den einzigen natürlich nicht zu verachtenden Erfolg, den die Russen meiner Meinung nach damit haben könnten wäre der des Verringerns der Moral bei den Ukrainern plus des Materialverbrauchs natürlich.

Ich sehe darin aber auch Möglichkeiten, falls das passieren sollte (ganz unabhängig der Opfer betrachtet, denn da ist jedes eines zu viel!). Wenn die Ukrainer die Belarussen dann heftig schlagen, wird Putins UND Lukaschenkos Luft noch dünner. In Belarus könnte es sogar rein durch zivilen Aufstand zu einem Sturz des Machthabers kommen, das hätte dann auch erhebliche Auswirkungen auf Putin!


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnten ukrainische Truppen in Kämpfe verwickelt werden. Truppen die woanders besser gebraucht werden.
> An zu vielen Fronten gleichzeitig zu kämpfen kann nie gut sein.


Man bedenke die Stimmung in Belarus: Viele warten nur darauf, dass das Regime ihnen Waffen aushändigt.

Und wenn nur absolut verlässliche Truppen geschickt werden, wie viele können das sein? 
Einmal abgesehen davon, dass es womöglich "Hau den Lukas(shenko)" heißt, wenn er seine Getreuen dahin schickt, von wo aus sie Belarus nicht mehr unter der Fuchtel behalten können.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem könnten ukrainische Truppen in Kämpfe verwickelt werden. Truppen die woanders besser gebraucht werden.
> An zu vielen Fronten gleichzeitig zu kämpfen kann nie gut sein.


Unwesentlich, wenn es darauf ankommen würde es schlecht um die Ukraine stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RyzA schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Tschetan (10. Oktober 2022)

Hier ein Bericht über die Situation bei der Munitionsbeschaffung der Ukraine.









						'Close to the limit': The US is running out of essential weapons to send to Ukraine
					

Washington is "learning lessons" from the conflict about ammunition needs in a great power war, which are "far greater" than expected, a US military official says.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Hier noch einmal etwas umfangreicher zu den Problemen bei der Besorgung von passender Artimunition








						The US has given Ukraine nearly 1 million 155 mm artillery shells. Now it's looking for US companies to build more of them.
					

The US Army recently put out a survey looking for US and Canadian companies that can build up to 12,000 M795 155 mm shells a month.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Es werden neben GPS gesteuerten Himars auch Excalibur Granaten geliefert

Das könnte ein Problem darstellen.
https://www.golem.de/news/ukrainekrieg-russland-stoert-gps-in-der-ukraine-2204-164621.html
Gibt dazu auch noch genügend andere Quellen

Das könnte auch durch die Russen stattfinden. 








						Deal zwischen Musk und Putin befürchtet: Ukraine meldet Ausfälle von „Starlink“-Satelliten – SpaceX-Chef weist Kritik zurück
					

Mehrere Truppen haben Ausfälle der „Starlink“-Satelliten in der Ukraine festgestellt. Experten befürchten nun, dass SpaceX den Zugang vollständig einstellen könnte.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Starlink scheint ein essentiellen Anteil bei der Führung ukrainischen Truppen zu zu leisten.

"Tesla-Chef Musk warnte unterdessen vor Risiken bei der Nutzung — und ließ erkennen, dass sich der Dienst im Prinzip in einem Cyberkrieg mit Russland befindet."









						SpaceX im Cyberkrieg: Mehr Starlink-Terminals für Ukraine, Musk meldet Risiken und Angriffe
					

Elon Musk will mehr Starlink-Terminals in die Ukraine schicken. Gegen Hacker-Attacken darauf wehrt sich SpaceX mit Software-Updates.




					teslamag.de
				




"Die ukrainische Armee nutzt das Satelliten-Internet für Drohnen-Einsätze und die Koordination von Verteidigung und Angriff. Am stärksten profitiert offenbar eine Einheit namens «Aerorozvidka» (Luftaufklärung). Diese überwacht Gebiete und attackiert russische Truppen mit Sprengsätzen, die per Drohne abgeworfen werden. Zudem wird über Starlink mit Leitstellen kommuniziert, um die Zielgenauigkeit der eigenen Artillerie zu erhöhen."









						Elon Musk und der Ukraine-Krieg: Wie Starlink zu Putins Albtraum wurde
					

Das Satelliten-Internet des US-Unternehmens SpaceX könnte im Ukraine-Krieg zum «Game Changer» werden. Fragt sich nur: Wie halten die Russen dagegen?




					www.watson.ch
				




Zum Abschluß noch ein gutes Video, was die Probleme der Logistik und Ausrüstung zusammenfasst. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pONjlORXdFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Alles Quellen aus westlichen Medien. Es gibt genug Infos die Twitter News entlarven.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


>


Ich hatte das "also in der Regel aus russichem *Luftraum*" überlesen.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> ...


Was willst du uns damit, außer dass du die Beiträge der Leute hier nicht liest, denn deine Newszusammenfassung wurde hier schon diskutiert, sagen?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ein Bericht über die Situation bei der Munitionsbeschaffung der Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bereits durchgekaut.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es werden neben GPS gesteuerten Himars auch Excalibur Granaten geliefert
> 
> Das könnte ein Problem darstellen.
> https://www.golem.de/news/ukrainekrieg-russland-stoert-gps-in-der-ukraine-2204-164621.html


Alt und nicht eingetreten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt dazu auch noch genügend andere Quellen
> 
> Das könnte auch durch die Russen stattfinden.
> 
> ...


Reine Hypothese. Kann nämlich schlicht bedeuten, dass Starlink "nur" in "befreiten" Gebieten funktioniert, damit es des Russen nicht nutzen können.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Starlink scheint ein essentiellen Anteil bei der Führung ukrainischen Truppen zu zu leisten.
> 
> "Tesla-Chef Musk warnte unterdessen vor Risiken bei der Nutzung — und ließ erkennen, dass sich der Dienst im Prinzip in einem Cyberkrieg mit Russland befindet."
> 
> ...


Ach echt? Musk als Person ist nen exentrischer Spinner. Nicht dumm, aber halt ein Spinner. Siehe das Twitter-Desaster oder seine Geschwätzigkeit, rund um Tesla und den Folgen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> "Die ukrainische Armee nutzt das Satelliten-Internet für Drohnen-Einsätze und die Koordination von Verteidigung und Angriff. Am stärksten profitiert offenbar eine Einheit namens «Aerorozvidka» (Luftaufklärung). Diese überwacht Gebiete und attackiert russische Truppen mit Sprengsätzen, die per Drohne abgeworfen werden. Zudem wird über Starlink mit Leitstellen kommuniziert, um die Zielgenauigkeit der eigenen Artillerie zu erhöhen."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nichts Neues.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Zum Abschluß noch ein gutes Video, was die Probleme der Logistik und Ausrüstung zusammenfasst.
> ...
> Alles Quellen aus westlichen Medien. Es gibt genug Infos die Twitter News entlarven.


Und trotzdem reicht es den Russen den Arsch zu versohlen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2022)

Anscheinend kommen die Marschflugkörper durchaus noch über die Front hinaus 
Explosionen erschüttern Kiew








						Explosionen erschüttern Kiew
					

Explosionen erschüttern Kiew



					liveblog.zdf.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anscheinend kommen die Marschflugkörper durchaus noch über die Front hinaus
> Explosionen erschüttern Kiew
> 
> 
> ...


Mit so etwas muß man jederzeit rechnen. Die Russen haben noch ihr Luftwaffe und können sie auch einsetzen.
Genauso wie Schiffe im schwarzen Meer. Die können theoretisch jeden ukrainische Stadt platt machen.
Ob präzise oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Schlimmstensfalls mit hohen zivilen Verlusten.
Aber das war ihnen ja auch schon in Mariupol egal.


----------



## Rolk (10. Oktober 2022)

Ein Marschflugkörper kam wohl direkt vor der Uni runter. Typisches militärisches Ziel.^^ Oder die Russen haben wieder alte Antischiffsraketen eingesetzt. Frei nach dem Motto Hauptsache ein paar kommen durch und was getroffen wird ist egal.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Lass sowas bitte erstmal weg, solche Twitterpost bringen uns nicht wirklich weiter


Das wurde auch schon mehrmals hier im Thema besprochen und @Kassalowski weiß da eigentlich auch bescheid.

Bitte noch mal an die Regeln erinnern und vor dem copy'pasten in sich gehen und fragen: Bringt *irgendeine* Aussage auf Twitter diese Diskussion weiter? 

Momentan läuft es doch ganz gut im Thema, macht euch das nicht wieder kaputt


----------



## Mahoy (10. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ein Bericht über die Situation bei der Munitionsbeschaffung der Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung bist du immer noch außerstande, deine eigenen Quellen zu lesen und zu verstehen.



> "*If* the United States sent *one-third* of that inventory to Ukraine [as has been the case with Javelin and Stinger], Ukraine would receive 8,000 to 10,000 rockets," Mr Cancian said.
> [...]
> "That inventory would likely last several months, but, when the inventory is exhausted, there are no alternatives," he said.



Sprich, erst von einigen Systeme wurde bisher ein Drittel der Reserven geschickt und die Vorräte reichen noch Monate, die Russland womöglich gar nicht mehr hat - während, wie der Artikel ebenfalls klar hergibt, den Herstellern eine intensivierte Produktion schmackhaft gemacht wird.

Gerade als jemand, der in der Vergangenheit wie ein Rohrspatz auf den militärisch-industriellen Komplex geschimpft hat, sollte dir doch klar sein, dass die Hersteller bei der Aussicht auf erweiterte Staatsaufträge Dollarzeichen in den Augen haben und sich nach Kräften bemühen werden, dem Ansinnen nachzukommen - nicht, dass der Konflikt vorbei ist, bevor man Reibach gemacht hat.  

Hinzu kommt, dass die Ukraine derzeit einen geringeren Bedarf hat als in den Wochen zuvor. Die Front wurde aufgebrochen und bevor Russland keine neuen, verstärkten Linien hinbekommt, wonach es derzeit ganz und gar nicht aussieht, braucht es auch keine verstärkten Artillerieeinsatz.
Über die Wintermonate wird der Konflikt, wenn er denn nicht endet,  ohnehin mit verringerter Intensität weitergehen. Das ist die Zeit, in der die Unterstützter der Ukraine die Reserven auffüllen können.

Kann Russland das auch?
Wie immer, wenn es um Russland geht, ist interessant, was _nicht_ gesagt wird. Der Kreml macht derzeit viel Getöse um die Aushebung von Truppen und wir wissen, dass selbst das mehr Schein als Sein ist.  Mit einer erweiterten Kriegsmittelproduktion und beeindruckenden Zahlen wird hingegen nicht gepoltert - weswegen man davon ausgehen darf, das es da nicht einmal etwas gibt, was stark beschönigt der Erwähnung zwecks Einschüchterung wert wäre.
Stattdessen wir mit weiterhin mantraartig mit Kernwaffen gedroht , was nach wie vor ein Eingeständnis ist, dass es beim konventionellen Arsenal nichts gibt, mit dem sich drohen ließe.

Und tun wir mal ganz kurz so, als hätte Russland tatsächlich noch ungeheure Vorräte an Munition - sie haben irrsinnig viel von dem Gerät verloren, mit dem sich das Ganze abschießen ließe. Sollen die frisch eingezogenen und, ähem, sichtlich hochmotivierten Wehrpflichtigen die Artilleriegranaten demnächst händisch werfen, oder wie muss  man sich das vorstellen?
Und kommen sie damit weiter als mit den Waffensystemen, deren Reichweite und Präzision sich gegenüber den westlichen Systemen bereits als unzureichend erwiesen hat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Oktober 2022)

Lukaschenko: Russland und Belarus stellen gemeinsame Kampftruppen auf
					

Russland und Belarus wollen eine gemeinsame regionale Kampftruppen aufstellen.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

> 09:08 Uhr
> Luftalarm in fast der gesamten Ukraine​
> Nach schweren Explosionen in einer Reihe von Großstädten herrscht in fast allen Landesteilen der Ukraine Luftalarm. "Ein massiver Raketenangriff auf das Gebiet, es gibt Tote und Verletzte", teilte der Militärgouverneur der Region Dnipropetrowsk um die Industriestadt Dnipro, Walentyn Resnitschenko, auf seinem Telegram-Kanal mit. Resnitschenko rief die Bewohner des Gebiets dazu auf, in den Bombenschutzkellern zu bleiben.
> 
> ...


Wie ich schon schrieb: sie können jedes Ziel in der Ukraine erreichen.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Stattdessen wir mit weiterhin mantraartig mit Kernwaffen gedroht , was nach wie vor ein Eingeständnis ist, dass es beim konventionellen Arsenal nichts gibt, mit dem sich drohen ließe.


Genau DAS verstehe ich auch nicht.
WENN die russischen Waffen funktionsfähig in endloser Zahl herumliegen würden, bräuchte man den Punkt gar nicht bringen.
Genau so die Teilmobilisierung.
Eine Streitmacht mit auf dem Papier > 1 Mio. Mann brauchte eine Teilmobilisierung gegenüber der ukrainischen Armee mit weitaus weniger Soldaten?
Diese Teilmobilisierung macht logistisch ja nur dann Sinn, wenn von den regulären Streitkräften (Kampftruppen mal mit 400.000 geschätzt) mehr als 30% ( = ca. 100.000 bis 150.000) ausgefallen wären.
Kann ja gar nicht sein, sind ja nur 10.000 offiziell...




RyzA schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb: sie können jedes Ziel in der Ukraine erreichen.


Yo, die schießen mit Luftabwehrraketen auf Bodenziele? 

nTV:
*+++ 06:58 Russland soll zehn Raketen auf Mykolajiw gefeuert haben +++*
_Russland hat nach ukrainischen Angaben in der Nacht zu Montag insgesamt__ zehn S-300-Raketen__ auf Mykolajiw abgefeuert, berichtet der Gouverneur des Gebiets Mykolajiw, Vitaliy Kim, auf seinem Telegramm-Kanal. Nach vorläufigen Informationen gibt es keine Verletzten, schreibt Kim weiter. Auch die Stadt Saporischschja ist offenbar erneut durch das russische Militär bombardiert worden. Am Samstag forderte ein russischer Raketenangriff dort 14 Menschenleben._


Also haben sie nicht mehr ausreichend Boden-Bodenraketen und deshalb auch die relativ ungenaue Trefferlage.


----------



## Eckism (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung bist du immer noch außerstande, deine eigenen Quellen zu lesen und zu verstehen.


Englisch ist halt nicht so sein Ding...wer weiß, was da rauskommt, wenn er es sich in seine Lieblingssprache (russisch) übersetzen lässt. Vielleicht gibts da mittlwrweile so ne Art Propagandaübersetzer...


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, die schießen mit Luftabwehrraketen auf Bodenziele?
> 
> nTV:
> *+++ 06:58 Russland soll zehn Raketen auf Mykolajiw gefeuert haben +++*
> ...


Guck mal hier:


> Angriffe auf Strom- und Wasserversorgung​Auch Lwiw, das von russischen Angriffe zuletzt ebenfalls verschont geblieben war, wurde angegriffen. In Teilen der Stadt seien Strom- und auch die Wasserversorgung ausgefallen. "Wegen des fehlenden Stroms wurde der Betrieb des städtischen Heizkraftwerks vorübergehend eingestellt", teilte der Bürgermeister Andrij Sadowyj bei Telegram mit. Es gebe daher kein heißes Wasser. "An mehreren Pumpstationen wurden Ersatzstromgeneratoren in Betrieb genommen, um die Wasserversorgung der Stadt wiederherzustellen." Er rief die Bewohner der Stadt auf, in den Schutzräumen zu bleiben.
> 
> Auch in Charkiw hätten russische Angriffe die Strom- und Wasserversorgung ausgeschaltet, meldete Bürgermeister Ihor Terechow.
> Regierung: Acht Regionen getroffen​Nach Regierungsangaben sind in Kiew und insgesamt acht Regionen des Landes elf wichtige Infrastruktureinrichtungen getroffen worden. "Einige Gebiete sind nun von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten. Man muss sich auf zeitweilige Unterbrechungen von Licht, Wasserversorgung und Kommunikation einstellen", teilte Ministerpräsident Denys Schmyhal mit. *Insgesamt habe Russland 75 Raketen abgefeuert, von denen die ukrainische Flugabwehr 41 abgeschossen habe, teilte der Selenskyj-Berater Mychajlo Podoljak mit.*


Quelle: Einschläge in Kiew und anderen Städten

Die haben scheinbar doch noch mehr Raketen und können auch gezielt angreifen.
Man sollte die Russen nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man tatsächlich überall gezielt auf Strom und Wasserversorgung geschossen hat ist das dann auch endgültig die Umstellung von militärisch relevanten Zielen auf reinen Terror gegen die Bevölkerung.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man tatsächlich überall gezielt auf Strom und Wasserversorgung geschossen hat ist das dann auch endgültig die Umstellung von militärisch relevanten Zielen auf reinen Terror gegen die Bevölkerung.


Das meinte auch der ukrainische Aussenminister.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Unbedarft davon, setzen sie eben trotzdem und nachweislich Flugabwehrraketen ein, was auf Grund derer relativ geringen Sprengkraft gegen Bodenziele natürlich eher witzlos bzgl. der Effizienz ist.


Ob das alles Flugabwehrraketen waren ist nicht sicher. Bis jetzt sind ja nur 10 davon als solche belegt.


compisucher schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat man sie eher überschätzt.


Hier im Thread aber nicht.

Und sonst eigentlich auch nicht. Ausser vielleicht in den ersten Kriegstagen.
Das hat sich aber dann schnell geändert.

Zum klaren Verständnis: ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Russen richtig die "Hucke voll" bekommen. Aber man sollte sie nicht zu früh abschreiben und realistisch bleiben. Der Krieg ist noch lange nicht entschieden.

Ich glaube übrigens auch, dass diese Serie von Raketenangriffen, Vergeltung für den Anschlag auf die Krimbrücke sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XEoXCM5bFzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2022)

Ähem, gerade wurde ein post von mir gelöscht, wüsste jetzt aber spontan nicht, wo ich genau jemanden persönlich angegriffen hätte (moderative Begründung)...??



RyzA schrieb:


> Ob das alles Flugabwehrraketen waren ist nicht sicher. Bis jetzt sind ja nur 10 davon als solche belegt.


Das habe ich ja gar nicht geschrieben.
Aber dass sie schon Flugabwehrraketen benutzen, deutet eher auf ein logistisches Thema hin.



RyzA schrieb:


> Zum klaren Verständnis: ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Russen richtig die "Hucke voll" bekommen. Aber man sollte sie nicht zu früh abschreiben und realistisch bleiben. Der Krieg ist noch lange nicht entschieden.


Die Realität ist,
a) dass sie dort, wo sie personell wie ausrüstungstechnisch überlegen sind, die PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen.
b) ihre Vorgehensweise nicht einer modernen , hochmobilen Kriegsführung entspricht.
c) dass sie trotz drölftausend Flugzeugen auf dem Papier, sie nicht die Luftüberlegenheit über ein (kapazitativ) kleines Land erringen können
d) dort, wo der Feind entschlossen angreift, alles stehen und liegen lassen und schneller rennen, als ihre Panzer fahren können
e) keinen, aber überhaupt keinen Plan von Logistik haben
f) Ihre Generäle so erfolgreich sind, das sie schneller ausgewechselt werden als der "schlechteste Mitarbeiter bei McDoof im Monat"

Ich bin echt beeindruckt...


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Realität ist,
> a) dass sie dort, wo sie personell wie ausrüstungstechnisch überlegen sind, die PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen.
> b) ihre Vorgehensweise nicht einer modernen , hochmobilen Kriegsführung entspricht.
> c) dass sie trotz drölftausend Flugzeugen auf dem Papier, sie nicht die Luftüberlegenheit über ein (kapazitativ) kleines Land erringen können
> ...


Das mag ja größtenteils richtig sein. Aber entschieden ist trotzdem noch nichts.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Realität ist,
> a) dass sie dort, wo sie personell wie ausrüstungstechnisch überlegen sind, die PS nicht auf die Straße bekommen.
> b) ihre Vorgehensweise nicht einer modernen , hochmobilen Kriegsführung entspricht.
> c) dass sie trotz drölftausend Flugzeugen auf dem Papier, sie nicht die Luftüberlegenheit über ein (kapazitativ) kleines Land erringen können
> ...



Das aufgezählte ist halt alles einer im vorraus schlechten Planung entsprungen, oder die Folge daraus.
Der Kreml und das Verteidigungsministerium haben halt den ecklatanten Fehler begangen und wollten ihre Expansionsfantasien, in der Ukraine, möglichst so umsetzen, das umittelbar damit einhergehende Notwendigkeiten und Auswirkungen (eines Krieges) nicht von der russischen Zivilbevölkerung und der Gesellschaft gespürt werden.

Hätte der Kreml zwei Jahre im Vorfeld die russische Gesellschaft schon auf so eine geplante "Spezialoperation" in der Ukraine "eingeschworen" und eine umfassende versteckte Mobilmachung durchgeführt, sowie die Wirtschaft auf Kriegswirtschaft umgestellt, um dann am Stichtag der Ukraine offizell den Krieg zu erklären, das was du da aufführst, gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel, wäre nie so passiert und wir würden heute über ganz andere Dinge reden müssen, in Europa und der NATO.

Dadurch das dies nicht passiert ist und da hat RyzA nicht recht, hat im Grunde dazu geführt das dieser Krieg schon entschieden ist, bzw. es eigentlich ab dem Punkt war, wo die schnelle Absetzung der ukrainischen Regierung in Kiew völlig gescheitert ist, man sich auf den "Osten" konzentrieren wollte und der Westen dann entschieden hat, der Ukraine weit mehr Material liefern zu wollen, als nur ein paar moderne Panzerabwehrwaffen für Infanteristen.

Russland kann dadurch, unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten, im Grunde nicht mehr gewinnen.
Zum einen, weil sie gar nicht in der Lage sind jetzt schnell genug eine ausreichend umfangreiche Zahl an Soldaten, selbst mit der "teilweisen Mobilmachung", für die durch Überdehnung inzwischen stark ausgedünnte Frontlinie zu mobilisieren, die zudem dann auch noch einen ausreichenden Kampfwert besitzen würden (wie kolosal da die Probleme mit der Mobilmachung in Russland sind, gibt es ja genug Material zu, die das zeigen).
Zudem ist die Moral der meisten Truppen, die aktuell an der Front sind und die der kommenden mobilisierten Truppen auch mehr als schlecht, was sich zusätzlich noch negativ auf deren Kampfwert auswirkt.

Außerdem wird die Ukraine mit jedem Monat, welchen der Westen weiteres modernes Militärmaterial schickt, ausrüstungstechnisch nur noch stärker, während die russische Armee eine nicht ganz unnennenswerte Zahl ihrer moderneren Waffensysteme in der Ukraine bereits verloren hat und das was da als Ersatz nachgeschickt wird, oft nur Gerät ist, das maximal auf dem technischen Stand der späten 1980er Jahre ist, oder noch früher und die russische Rüstungsindustrie kann, durch die umfassenden Sanktionen, kaum bis nicht, die Verluste unter dem moderneren russischen Material ausgleichen / ersetzen, geschweige den über die Sollstärke hinausproduzieren.

Das einzige was Russland daher in der Ukraine noch realisitsch erreichen kann ist, das Ende seines Unterfangens um Zeitpunkt X hinauszuzögern, solange ihnen die eigenen Soldaten da keinen Strich bei durch die Rechnung machen und noch möglichst maximal viel Schaden an der ukrainischen Infrastruktur anzurichten.

Aber "gewinnen", wie geschrieben, kann Russland diesen Krieg inzwischen definitiv eben nicht mehr (außer man würde umfassend Kernwaffen in der Ukraine einsetzen) und somit gibt es da auch nichts mehr zu entscheiden, außer wann man von russischer Seite mal gedenken will, mit dem sinnlos gewordenen Irrsinn endlich aufhören zu wollen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Oktober 2022)

Und es geht los...









						Lukaschenko: Belarus tritt in den Krieg ein
					

Alexander Lukaschenko hatte den russischen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine von Beginn an unterstützt. Nun will er gemeinsame Truppen mit Russland aufstellen.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Jetzt sehe ich die weißrussische opposition am zug...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2022)

Zeigt nur wie verzweifelt der Kreml und die Armee sein müssen, im Osten und Süden die ukrainischen Truppen nicht bei ihren Offensiven zum stehen zu bekommen, damit Putin nun Lukaschenko dazu "nötigt" in den Krieg einzutreten, um so die ukrainische Armee ggf. dazu zu zwingen, weitere Kräfte zur Verteidigung aus den ukrainischen Offensiven im Osten und Süden abziehen zu müssen.

Nachhaltig helfen wird das Putin aber auch nicht.
Ehr im Gegenteil, wenn er Pech hat verliert er so nur auch noch vor dem Ende in der Ukraine seine weißrussische Marionette im Westen und damit wäre es dann noch einsamer um den 70 Jährigen Kremlzaren und sein 1000 Jähriges russisches "Großreich".


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dadurch das dies nicht passiert ist und da hat RyzA nicht recht, hat im Grunde dazu geführt das dieser Krieg schon entschieden ist, bzw. es eigentlich ab dem Punkt war, wo die schnelle Absetzung der ukrainischen Regierung in Kiew völlig gescheitert ist, man sich auf den "Osten" konzentrieren wollte und der Westen dann entschieden hat, der Ukraine weit mehr Material liefern zu wollen, als nur ein paar moderne Panzerabwehrwaffen für Infanteristen.


Kommt drauf an was man als Kriegsziele definiert. Die völlige Besetzung der Ukraine ist unwahrscheinlich und wohl auch kein Kriegsziel Russlands mehr. Aber ob Russland sich jemals aus den annektierten und besetzten Gebieten zurückzieht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nachhaltig helfen wird das Putin aber auch nicht.
> Ehr im Gegenteil, wenn er Pech hat verliert er so nur auch noch vor dem Ende in der Ukraine seine weißrussische Marionette im Westen und damit wäre es dann noch einsamer um den 70 Jährigen Kremlzaren und sein 1000 Jähriges russisches "Großreich".


Ich hoffe das du mit deiner Prognose Recht behälst.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man als Kriegsziele definiert. Die völlige Besetzung der Ukraine ist unwahrscheinlich und wohl auch kein Kriegsziel Russlands mehr. Aber ob Russland sich jemals aus den annektierten und besetzten Gebieten zurückzieht?


Welche Wahl hätte man seitens des Kreml denn, außer, um das zu verhindern, immer neue Soldaten und Ausrüstung in einen "blutigen Fleischwolf" zu senden?

Und je mehr Opfer das halten besetzter ukrainischer Gebiete erfordert, umso unwilliger wird irgendwann die eigene Bevölkerung, diese Verluste an Vätern und Söhnen, für ein paar Meter ukrainischer Erde zu bringen, sofern die Ukraine nicht vorher bzgl. einer Rückeroberung aufgibt und das würde sie im Moment wohl nur dann, wenn der Westen nicht mehr gewillt wäre ihr die zum weiterkämpfen notwendigen Waffen zu liefern und sie daher dazu gezwungen wäre.

Das aber ist aktuell zumindest ehr unwahrscheinlich, da das erklärte Ziel, auch von westlicher Seite ist, das Russland in der Ukraine eine möglichst "vollständige Niederlage" erfährt, respektive sich komplett zurückzieht / ziehen muss.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das du mit deiner Prognose Recht behälst.


Was sollte diese Ankündigung Weißrusslands den für die Ukraine nachhaltig ändern?
Alleine das Lukaschenko von "Gemischten Verbänden" spricht offenbart doch schon seine Schwäche im eigenen Land und das er nicht in der Lage ist seine eigene Armee vollsständig einzusetzen, ohne das dadruch seine Stuhlbeine daheim nachgeben und er stürzt.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das aber ist aktuell zumindest ehr unwahrscheinlich, da das erklärte Ziel, auch von westlicher Seite ist, das Russland in der Ukraine eine möglichst "vollständige Niederlage" erfährt, respektive sich komplett zurückzieht / ziehen muss.


Das wäre wünschenswert. Kann aber noch länger dauern.


----------



## Optiki (10. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte der Kreml zwei Jahre im Vorfeld die russische Gesellschaft schon auf so eine geplante "Spezialoperation" in der Ukraine "eingeschworen" und eine umfassende versteckte Mobilmachung durchgeführt, sowie die Wirtschaft auf Kriegswirtschaft umgestellt, um dann am Stichtag der Ukraine offizell den Krieg zu erklären, das was du da aufführst, gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel, wäre nie so passiert und wir würden heute über ganz andere Dinge reden müssen, in Europa und der NATO.


Was genau meinst du, hätte Russland das gemacht, hätte es die Welt ja auch schon viel ernster genommen oder worauf willst du hinaus, bis auf die USA haben es ja die meisten Staaten abgetan. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russland kann dadurch, unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten, im Grunde nicht mehr gewinnen.


Es geht nur noch darum, wie viel verbrannte Erde sie hinterlassen, wie viel Menschen sinnlos sterben, wie schlecht die Ukraine am Ende wirtschaftlich da steht und wv der Westen am Ende dafür finanziell zahlen muss.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber "gewinnen", wie geschrieben, kann Russland diesen Krieg inzwischen definitiv eben nicht mehr (außer man würde umfassend Kernwaffen in der Ukraine einsetzen) und somit gibt es da auch nichts mehr zu entscheiden, außer wann man von russischer Seite mal gedenken will, mit dem sinnlos gewordenen Irrsinn endlich aufhören zu wollen.


Ich hoffe davor räumt einer mit ner schallgedämpften Waffe dort ordentlich auf.



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ob Russland sich jemals aus den annektierten und besetzten Gebieten zurückzieht?


Viele Ukrainer haben schon ihre Arbeit, Liebesten und ihr Zuhause verloren, warum sollten sie jemals aufhören, diese Gebiete zu beschießen, welcher russischen Soldat will freiwillig dieses Gebiet halten. Russland kann für dieses Frieden nichts mehr bieten, was es für die Ukrainer wert wäre.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Viele Ukrainer haben schon ihre Arbeit, Liebesten und ihr Zuhause verloren, warum sollten sie jemals aufhören, diese Gebiete zu beschießen, welcher russischen Soldat will freiwillig dieses Gebiet halten. Russland kann für dieses Frieden nichts mehr bieten, was es für die Ukrainer wert wäre.


Mir wäre es ja auch lieb sie würden so schnell wie möglich abziehen.
Auch um unnötige Todesopfer zu vermeiden.
Aber ich habe wie gesagt  die Befürchtung, dass das noch länger dauern wird.

*Edit:*



> Der ukrainische Geheimdienst SBU hat Russlands ehemaligen Präsidenten Dmitri Medwedew zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben. Laut dem am Montag veröffentlichten Aufruf wird Medwedew der Angriff auf die Grenzen und die Souveränität der Ukraine vorgeworfen. Nach Paragraph 110 Absatz 2 des ukrainischen Strafgesetzbuches droht ihm damit als Beamter eine Haftstrafe von fünf bis zehn Jahren.
> 
> Medwedew, der derzeit Vizesekretär des nationalen Sicherheitsrates in Russland ist, hatte am Sonntag praktisch die Vergeltungsschläge Russlands für die Explosion auf der Krim-Brücke angekündigt. Die Explosion sei ein Terroranschlag, auf die Russland mit der „Vernichtung der Terroristen“ reagieren werde, schrieb er.
> 
> Nach den schweren Raketenangriffen auf Kiew und andere ukrainische Großstädte am Montag schob er nach, dass dies erst der Anfang sei. Der ukrainische Staat sei in seiner jetzigen Form eine ständige Bedrohung für Russland. Deshalb müsse die politische Führung des Nachbarlands vollständig beseitigt werden, betonte Medwedew.


Quelle: Ukrainischer Geheimdienst schreibt Medwedew zur Fahndung aus

Der gehört wie Putin vor ein internationales Kriegsgericht gestellt. Und für immer weggesperrt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und es geht los...


Los geht gar nichts, Lukashenko wirft Putin immer solche Stöckchen hin um ihn zu beruhigen ohne je was machen zu wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Los geht gar nichts, Lukashenko wirft Putin immer solche Stöckchen hin um ihn zu beruhigen ohne je was machen zu wollen.


Nein, der Artikel sagt das hier:


> Der belarussische Machthaber Alexander *Lukaschenko hat angekündigt, gemeinsam mit Russland Streitkräfte aus seinem Land in die  zu schicken.* Damit würde Belarus mit in den Krieg eintreten. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur AFP am Montag.


Weißrussische Soldaten sollen in "gemischten Verbänden", zusammen mit russischen Soldaten, in der Ukraine kämpfen.
Das ist schon etwas mehr als nur "Stöckchen hinwerfen".
Das ist offiziell sich am Krieg aktiv zu beteiligen, auch wenn das für die ukrainischen Truppen, an der Grenze zu Weißrussland, erstmal nicht vielmehr als bisher bedeuten wird.

Putin hat damit aber Lukaschenko im Grunde aufgefordert, beim beheben des russischen "Personalproblems", mal gefällist aktiv zu werden und auszuhelfen.

Und das Lukaschenko jetzt soweit geht, dem nachzukommen, dürfte wohl (vermutlich) daran liegen das Putin ihm da wohl mal "gut zugeredet" haben wird, entweder Hilfe, oder es findet sich wer neues für seine Position, mit Moskaus Segen, der dann "angagierter" Putins Bitten nachkommen wird.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weißrussische Soldaten sollen in "gemischten Verbänden", zusammen mit russischen Soldaten, in der Ukraine kämpfen.
> Das ist schon etwas mehr als nur "Stöckchen hinwerfen".
> Das ist offiziell sich am Krieg aktiv zu beteiligen, auch wenn das für die ukrainischen Truppen, an der Grenze zu Weißrussland, erstmal nicht vielmehr als bisher bedeuten wird.
> 
> ...


Richtig. Das wäre ein *aktiver *Kriegsbeitritt seitens Belarus.


*Edit:* Die Ukraine bekommt bald ein neues bzw modernes deutsches Flugabwehrsystem geliefert




> Laut Verteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) erhält die Ukraine in den nächsten das erste von vier Exemplaren des hochmodernen Luftverteidigungssystems Iris-T SLM. In Kiew wurde derweil bei dem Beschuss Russlands auch die Visa-Stelle des deutschen Konsulats getroffen. Ein Überblick.
> 
> Die Ukraine soll in Kürze das erste hochmoderne Luftverteidigungssystem aus Deutschland bekommen. Der jüngste Raketenbeschuss auf Kiew und andere Städte mache deutlich, „wie wichtig die schnelle Lieferung“ dieser Abwehrwaffen sei, erklärte Bundesverteidigungsministerin Christine Lambrecht (SPD) am Montag. „Russlands Angriffe mit Raketen und Drohnen terrorisieren vor allem die Zivilbevölkerung.“ Das erste von insgesamt vier zugesagten Exemplaren des Luftverteidigungssystems Iris-T SLM werde nun „in den nächsten Tagen“ bereitgestellt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukraine soll in nächsten Tagen hochmodernes deutsches Luftabwehrsystem erhalten

Es sollen 4 Systeme geliefert werden. Nach Scholz seiner Angabe soll damit eine ganze Großstadt vor Luftangriffen geschützt werden können. Die Bundeswehr selber verfügt noch nicht über so ein System. Das wird wohl direkt vom Hersteller geliefert.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, der Artikel sagt das hier:


Ja, noch ist nichts passiert.

Russland und Belarus sollen seit wie vielen Jahren schon ein Staat sein?


----------



## Mahoy (10. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Richtig. Das wäre ein *aktiver *Kriegsbeitritt seitens Belarus.


Ob es formal ein Kriegseintritt ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn Lukaschenko Leute bereitstellt, die sich dann in die russischen Streitkräfte einreihen, wäre das kein Kriegseintritt. Wenn hingegen belarussische Truppen mit eigenen Abzeichen russische Truppen verstärken, wäre es einer.

Womit wir eigentlich schon bei nächsten Punkt sind. Warum werden die "gemischten Verbände" so auffällig betont? Das besagt doch nichts anders, als dass man sich für Variante 1 entschieden hat und eben keine belarussischen Verbände solo in der Ukraine auftreten sollen.

Und das wiederum klingt dann doch schon wieder sehr nach Alibi-Maßnahme. Ob in einer Kaspertruppe von 100, ähem, gründlich ausgebildeten und hochmotivierten russischen Wehrpflichtigen auch ein zwei Leute von Lukaschenkos paramilitärischer Trümmertruppe sind, macht absolut keinen Unterschied. Sie verstärken ja nichts, sondern füllen bestenfalls auf.

Und wenn es ganz absurd kommt, und davon gehe ich beinahe aus, gibt Lukaschenko lediglich die OMON-Knüppelgarde wieder zurück, die Putin ihm damals ausgeliehen hat, damit er der Unruhen in Belarus Herr wird.
Und was dann umgehend in Belarus los ist, kann man sich vorstellen: Katze aus dem Haus --> Mäuse --> Tisch.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob es formal ein Kriegseintritt ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn Lukaschenko Leute bereitstellt, die sich dann in die russischen Streitkräfte einreihen, wäre das kein Kriegseintritt. Wenn hingegen belarussische Truppen mit eigenen Abzeichen russische Truppen verstärken, wäre es einer.


Meinst du wirklich dass das Abzeichen so einen großen Unterschied macht?

Was wäre wenn polnische Soldaten sich in der ukrainischen Armee "einreihen" würden?
Dann wäre die Hölle los.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn polnische Soldaten sich in der ukrainischen Armee "einreihen" würden?


Solange die polnischen Soldaten keine Hoheitsabzeichen haben und im Urlaub sind, geht das problemlos.


----------



## Kassalowski (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich dass das Abzeichen so einen großen Unterschied macht?


Das macht im Grunde genommen sogar DEN Unterschied. Was meinst Du wäre los wenn die ganzen ausländischen Freiwilligen, die in der Ukraine kämpfen mit den Abzeichen ihrer eigenen Armeen unterwegs wären, statt denen der ukrainischen Verbände?


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Das macht im Grunde genommen sogar DEN Unterschied. Was meinst Du wäre los wenn die ganzen ausländischen Freiwilligen, die in der Ukraine kämpfen mit den Abzeichen ihrer eigenen Armeen unterwegs wären, statt denen der ukrainischen Verbände?


Ja ok... stimmt auch wieder. 

Ein paar Neuigkeiten:



> 10.10.2022 • 23:14 Uhr
> Belarusischer Minister schließt aktive Kriegsteilnahme aus​
> Der belarusische Verteidigungsminister Viktor Chrenin hat eine aktive Teilnahme seines Landes an Russlands Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine ausgeschlossen. "Wir wollen nicht gegen Litauer kämpfen, oder Polen, oder Ukrainer", sagte er in einer Videobotschaft. Seine Äußerungen folgten auf eine Ankündigung des autoritären Präsidenten Alexander Lukaschenko, dass Belarus Tausende russische Soldaten aufnehmen werde. Lukaschenko warnte zudem Kiew vor einem Angriff auf Belarus - ungeachtet dessen, dass es keinerlei Hinweise auf derartige Pläne gab.
> 
> ...


Gerade die Flugabwehrsysteme sind jetzt sehr wichtig.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich dass das Abzeichen so einen großen Unterschied macht?
> 
> Was wäre wenn polnische Soldaten sich in der ukrainischen Armee "einreihen" würden?
> Dann wäre die Hölle los.


In der Ukraine kämpfen Staatsbürger aller Herren Länder und es kommen dort von zig Nationen bereitgestellte Waffen gegen Russland zum Einsatz. Dennoch ist keines dieser Länder in den Krieg eingetreten.
Kurz gesagt, die Bereitstellung von Unterstützung - egal ob mit Menschen oder Material - ist völkerrechtlich kein Kriegseintritt, auch wenn man das im Kreml bekanntlich je nach Wetterlage auch gerne einmal anders sieht.

Unter Umständen wäre nicht einmal die Entsendung von Truppen ein Kriegseintritt; abhängig davon, was diese dort tun. Beispiele dafür wären, wenn beispielsweise  der Sanitätsdienst der Bundeswehr dort Verletzte versorgt               oder die Pioniertruppe des Heeres in der Ukraine beim Schanzen und Aufräumen hilft oder Aufklärer die Lage sondieren etc..
Selbst Kampfhandlungen dieser Truppen bedeuten dann nicht zwangsläufig einen Kriegseintritt, so lange sie dem Selbstschutz dienen - solche Vofälle würden dann im Zweifelsfall vor den UN diskutiert.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In der Ukraine kämpfen Staatsbürger aller Herren Länder und es kommen dort von zig Nationen bereitgestellte Waffen gegen Russland zum Einsatz. Dennoch ist keines dieser Länder in den Krieg eingetreten.
> Kurz gesagt, die Bereitstellung von Unterstützung - egal ob mit Menschen oder Material - ist völkerrechtlich kein Kriegseintritt, auch wenn man das im Kreml bekanntlich je nach Wetterlage auch gerne einmal anders sieht.


Wobei die Bereitstellung und Lieferung von Waffen nochmal etwas anderes ist als aktiv im Krieg zu mitzukämpfen...


Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter Umständen wäre nicht einmal die Entsendung von Truppen ein Kriegseintritt; abhängig davon, was diese dort tun. Beispiele dafür wären, wenn beispielsweise  der Sanitätsdienst der Bundeswehr dort Verletzte versorgt               oder die Pioniertruppe des Heeres in der Ukraine beim Schanzen und Aufräumen hilft oder Aufklärer die Lage sondieren etc..
> Selbst Kampfhandlungen dieser Truppen bedeuten dann nicht zwangsläufig einen Kriegseintritt, so lange sie dem Selbstschutz dienen - solche Vofälle würden dann im Zweifelsfall vor den UN diskutiert.


ausser es sind reguläre Truppen der Nato. Private Söldner aus Nato-Staaten werden von den Russen geduldet.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> ausser es sind reguläre Truppen der Nato. Private Söldner aus Nato-Staaten werden von den Russen geduldet.


Genau das ist eben keine Bedingung im Rahmen des Völkerrechts. Entscheidend ist, ob die entsandten regulären (!) Truppen zugunsten einer Kriegspartei an Kampfhandlungen teilnehmen.

Ich übertreibe mal eben: Die komplette Bundeswehr könnte derzeit in der Ukraine Schützengräben ausheben oder ukrainische Rekruten ausbilden - es wäre formal kein Kriegseintritt.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber "gewinnen", wie geschrieben, kann Russland diesen Krieg inzwischen definitiv eben nicht mehr (außer man würde umfassend Kernwaffen in der Ukraine einsetzen) und somit gibt es da auch nichts mehr zu entscheiden, außer wann man von russischer Seite mal gedenken will, mit dem sinnlos gewordenen Irrsinn endlich aufhören zu wollen.


Das frage ich mich aktuell auch. Würde Russland (Putin) eine Niederlage akzeptieren, oder wird dann eben doch zum finalen Schlag (Kernwaffen, MOABs, whatever) ausgeholt?


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe mal eben: Die komplette Bundeswehr könnte derzeit in der Ukraine Schützengräben ausheben oder ukrainische Rekruten ausbilden - es wäre formal kein Kriegseintritt.


Putin würde das aber mit Sicherheit so sehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Oktober 2022)

Auch wenn Putin nur eine kleine Atombombe irgendwo in der ukrainischen Pampa zur Abschreckung hochgehen lassen würde, würde das schon als Angriff gelten und Russland poltisch auf sehr lange Zeit komplett isolieren, auch von China. Auch eine Art Status Quo mit den USA wär denkbar, ala mach das nochmal und wir starten unsere B2 Bomber auf alle Nuklearsilos in Russland. Die nukleare Option hat Putin faktisch garnicht sondern er speilt nur mit ihr, um Staaten wie Dland oder Fra das Argument der Eskalation zu geben damit diese keine weiteren schweren Waffen liefern bzw die EU nicht all zu scharf gg Russlands Tuen in diesem Krieg vorgeht, bestmöglich iwann davon abrückt die Ukraine langfristig zu unterstützen. Wenn ich mir so die Stellungnahmen unserer Generäle anhöre durchschaut so ziemlich jeder Putins Bluff.


----------



## compisucher (11. Oktober 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich aktuell auch. Würde Russland (Putin) eine Niederlage akzeptieren, oder wird dann eben doch zum finalen Schlag (Kernwaffen, MOABs, whatever) ausgeholt?


Die weitergehende Frage ist für mich eher, ob es zu einer Niederlage kommt.
Ich sehe es eher so, dass sicherlich massiv Waffen der Ukraine, insbesondere von den USA, zu Verfügung gestellt werden, aber eben kaum Offensivwaffen.
Mit Sicherheit geht es u. a. auch darum, dass man vermeiden möchte, einen M1 oder einen Leo2 der neusten Gen. in russische Hände fällt. Der erbeutete T-90 M wird mit Sicherheit auch nicht wieder von den Ukrainern an der Front eingesetzt, sondern sorgfältig von "Spezialisten", woher auch immer, analysiert.

Sehr nüchtern und aus geopolitischer Sicht ist es schlichtweg so, dass es Sinn macht, die Ukraine so weit zu unterstützen, dass es ihnen gelingen möge,  die Frontlinie vor dem Februar wieder zu erreichen, darüber hinaus aber eben nicht zwingend.

Ziel wird es sein, Putin zu schwächen, aber eben nicht in der russischen Bevölkerung den Eindruck zu erwecken, deren Land wird aktiv angegriffen.
Die derzeit nicht berühmte Moral der russischen Streitkräfte könnte dann eine ganz andere werden.

Ein Balanceakt, unter dem insbesondere die ukrainische Zivilbevölkerung noch Monate, wenn nicht Jahre leiden wird.

Das Ende dürft eher eine gewisse Kriegsmüdigkeit auf beiden Seiten sein, die letztendlich wieder zu Gesprächen führen wird - wie bei so vielen Kriegen.

Das hat nix mit Zynismus zu tun, sondern schlichtweg Realität...


----------



## Poulton (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein paar Neuigkeiten:


Liest sich für mich langsam so, dass Lukaschenko für seinen Lehnsherrn die Sicherung der russischen Westgrenze zur Nato und Finnland übernehmen und die Fahne dort hochhalten soll, weil seitens Russland dort massiv Truppen abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Putin nur eine kleine Atombombe irgendwo in der ukrainischen Pampa zur Abschreckung hochgehen lassen würde, würde das schon als Angriff gelten und Russland poltisch auf sehr lange Zeit komplett isolieren, auch von China.


Man weiß natürlich nie wie weit Menschen in ihrer Irrationalität am Ende gehen können, aber Putin selbst muss eigentlich klar sein das ein Kernwaffeneinsatz zum einen das von dir geschriebene bewirkt, aber noch viel mehr quasi ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz für Atommächte bricht, in Angriffskriegen keine Kernwaffen einzusetzen, um damit Land anektieren zu wollen.

Würde Putin also Kernwaffen einsetzen, es würde ihn sehr wahrscheinlich seiner letzten "Unterstützer" berauben, noch viel schlimmer aber als das, es würde vermutlich in vielen Ländern auf der Welt ein neues Wettrüsten auslösen, sich selbst Kernwaffen zuzulegen.

Weil welche Garantie gäbe es dann noch, wenn Russland sowas macht, das Atommächte auch künftig nicht wieder zur Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen ihre Kernwaffen einsetzen und der einzige "Schutz" davor wäre dann selbst auch welche zu besitzen, um die Abschreckung aufzubauen, damit im Zweifelsfall zurückschlagen zu können.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man weiß natürlich nie wie weit Menschen in ihrer Irrationalität am Ende gehen können, aber Putin selbst muss eigentlich klar sein das ein Kernwaffeneinsatz zum einen das von dir geschriebene bewirkt, aber noch viel mehr quasi ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz für Atommächte bricht, in Angriffskriegen keine Kernwaffen einzusetzen, um damit Land anektieren zu wollen.
> 
> Würde Putin also Kernwaffen einsetzen, es würde ihn sehr wahrscheinlich seiner letzten "Unterstützer" berauben, noch viel schlimmer aber als das, es würde vermutlich in vielen Ländern auf der Welt ein neues Wettrüsten auslösen, sich selbst Kernwaffen zuzulegen.
> 
> Weil welche Garantie gäbe es dann noch, wenn Russland sowas macht, das Atommächte auch künftig nicht wieder zur Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen ihre Kernwaffen einsetzen und der einzige "Schutz" davor wäre dann selbst auch welche zu besitzen, um die Abschreckung aufzubauen, damit im Zweifelsfall zurückschlagen zu können.


Putin ist alles andere als irrational. So ein Move wär von vorne bis hinten abgeschätzt auch die Konsequenzen und daran orientiert man sich im Kreml. Ich glaube wie gesagt nicht dass die Russen den Nukleareinsatz als eine Option im Ukrainekrieg erachten, das einfach weil sie rechnen können.

Eine andere Sache wär die Durchführung. Nach 6 Monaten eines desaströs geführten Krieges, dazu gegen das Bruderland, ist es für mich nur schwer vorstellbar dass ein Befehl des Kremls des Beschusses der Ukraine, von den Militärs angenommen werden würde. Dass ein General der sich gegen den Kreml wendet gleichzeitig den Willen des Volkes ausspricht, dass das Putins Krieg ist und nicht Russlands, ist meines Erachtens nach warscheinlicher. Vorallem muss man bedenken dass Putin aus russischer Sicht gut und nützlich war, es aber jetzt nicht mehr ist. Jetzt schadet er dem Land emenz. Wohlmöglich würde Putin der Tod erwarten wenn intern erste Stimmen laut würden dass man einen Nukleareinsatz auch nur plane.

Wir sahen alle über Monate wie die russische Armee ihre Schwächen offenbarte, gleichzeitig dürfte auch Putins Rückhalt bei den Militärs schmelzen. Um so länger dieser Krieg dauert um so eher rückt auch das Ende der Putin Era denke ich.

Sehr spannend wird aber die Weltlage nach diesem Krieg, je nach Ausgang.


----------



## compisucher (11. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ging es aber schnell.
Das erste Iris-T System ist in der Ukraine angekommen:








						Ukraine hat deutsches Luftabwehrsystem erhalten IRIS-T
					

Seit Monaten stellt die Bundesregierung der Ukraine ein modernes Luftverteidigungssystem in Aussicht. Jetzt wurde die deutsche Flugabwehrwaffe Iris-T nach SPIEGEL-Informationen an das ukrainische Militär übergeben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (11. Oktober 2022)

Will auch


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt ging es aber schnell.
> Das erste Iris-T System ist in der Ukraine angekommen:
> 
> 
> ...


Was ging daran jetzt "aber schnell"?
Es war schon seit Bestellung durch die Ukraine (Juni / Juli?) bekannt, dass das erste Iris-T im Oktober vom Hersteller ausgeliefert werden soll, weil die eben auch keines auf Lager rumliegen haben.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

> Bei einer Veranstaltung des Magazins «Cicero» in Berlin sagte er am Dienstag laut offizieller Übersetzung, dass Merkel bereits 2014 durch ihr Agieren nach der russischen Annexion der Krim einen Krieg verhindert habe. "Was Angela Merkel gemacht hat zu Zeiten der Krim-Krise, das war ein Meisterwerk." Es sei damals nicht zu einem Krieg gekommen, weil durch die diplomatischen Bemühungen Deutschlands der Konflikt isoliert worden sei. "Sie haben nicht zugelassen, dass das hoch geht und wir alle involviert werden."
> 
> Auf die Nachfrage, ob er so zu verstehen sei, dass es seiner Meinung nach mit einer Kanzlerin Merkel nicht zu einem Krieg gegen die Ukraine gekommen wäre, antwortete Orban laut Übersetzung: "Mit Sicherheit." Der ungarische Ministerpräsident hatte Merkel am Sonntag während seines mehrtägigen Aufenthalts in Berlin getroffen. Über Inhalte des Gesprächs wurde zunächst nichts bekannt.


Quelle: Orban lobt Merkel

Was für ein Spinner. Merkel hätte gar nichts verhindert. Die hatte doch zusammen mit der SPD die Abhängigkeit von Russland erst ermöglicht. Wenn sie so toll und weitsichtig ist, hätte sie schon da nach Alternativen geguckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ein Marschflugkörper kam wohl direkt vor der Uni runter. Typisches militärisches Ziel.^^ Oder die Russen haben wieder alte Antischiffsraketen eingesetzt. Frei nach dem Motto Hauptsache ein paar kommen durch und was getroffen wird ist egal.



Die alte Ausrede können sie bei den Entfernungen zur Front von Kiew oder Lemberg sowieso nicht mehr bringen. Das ist schlichtweg kein Kampfgebiet mehr, sodass selbst die angebliche "Raketenstellung in der Schule" keinen Angriff mehr rechtfertigen würde. Putin betreibt jetzt einfach nur noch ganz banal und ohne Ausreden Terror.
(Und zwar im klassischen Sinne "durch willkürliche Zufallsmorde die Zivilbevölkerung in Angst um Leib und Leben versetzen", nicht gemäß irgendeiner der inflationären Verwendungen, die sich seit 2001 verbreitet haben.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung bist du immer noch außerstande, deine eigenen Quellen zu lesen und zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sprich, erst von einigen Systeme wurde bisher ein Drittel der Reserven geschickt und die Vorräte reichen noch Monate, die Russland womöglich gar nicht mehr hat - während, wie der Artikel ebenfalls klar hergibt, den Herstellern eine intensivierte Produktion schmackhaft gemacht wird.



Zu beachten hierbei auch:
Die Bedarfsplanung der US-Armee lautete lange Zeit "Heimatverteidgung + vollwertiger Krieg 1 + vollwertiger Krieg 2". Das wurde vor ein paar Jahren auf "Heimatverteidigung + vollwertiger Krieg 1 + ein paar Luftschläge" reduziert, wodurch ein Drittel des Bodentruppenarsenals überflüssig wurde.

Es gab 2021 aber nur zwei Staaten, gegen die die USA "Heimatverteidung" und "Krieg 1" hätten führen können: China und Russland. Man kann also auch von der 2/3-Reserve Stinger noch die Hälfte gegen Russland ins Feld schicken, denn genau dafür werden die auf Reserve gehalten.

(Netterweise macht auch die iranische Führung, deren Drohungen gegen Israel den ansonsten wahrscheinlichsten Einsatzanlass definieren, gerade lieber Innenpolitik.)



> Über die Wintermonate wird der Konflikt, wenn er denn nicht endet,  ohnehin mit verringerter Intensität weitergehen. Das ist die Zeit, in der die Unterstützter der Ukraine die Reserven auffüllen können.



Damit würde ich nicht rechnen. Beide Armeen sind prinzipiell dafür ausgerüstet und ausgebildet (bwz. die Teile, die überhaupt ausgebildet sind), mitten im Winter zu opperieren und die Ukraine die kürzeren Wege sowie lokalen Unterstützer auf ukrainischer Seite zählen unter solchen Bedingungen doppelt. Deswegen hat Putin seinen Angriff bis Frühjahrsbeginn verschoben, umgekehrt könnte Kiew gerade jetzt versuchen, möglichst viel zurückzuerobern. Insbesondere etwaige Krim-Ambitionen setzt man am besten dann um, wenn eine Versorgung über das asowsche Meer wegen Winterstürmen oder gar Eisgang nur schlecht bzw. nur mit einer Brücke möglich ist, die man erstmal haben muss.

.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte der Kreml zwei Jahre im Vorfeld die russische Gesellschaft schon auf so eine geplante "Spezialoperation" in der Ukraine "eingeschworen" und eine umfassende versteckte Mobilmachung durchgeführt, sowie die Wirtschaft auf Kriegswirtschaft umgestellt, um dann am Stichtag der Ukraine offizell den Krieg zu erklären, das was du da aufführst, gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel, wäre nie so passiert und wir würden heute über ganz andere Dinge reden müssen, in Europa und der NATO.



Hätte Russland Mobil gemacht und auf Kriesproduktion umgestellt, wäre hoffentlich auch die europäische Politik mal aufgewacht. Putins Linie waren aber eigentlich schon immer entweder komplett verdeckte Operationen, wenn er nach deren Abschluss sowieso nicht präsent sein wollte, oder maximale Gewalt mit maximalem Überraschungseffekt.

Das ist normalerweise auch sehr effektiv, aber wenn man sich beim nötigen Maximum verkalkuliert hat, so wie im Februar/März, dann hat man keinen Plan B mehr. Um den Krieg noch zu gewinnen, hätte Putin spätestens im April die volle Mobilmachung befehlen müssen, seine Verteidigung gegen die ach-so-bedrohliche NATO deutlich verringern müssen und auch nachhaltige Schwächungen der russischen Armee z.B. durch größere Verluste der Luftwaffe, in Kauf nehmen müssen. Dann hätte er die Ukraine vielleicht noch mit schierer Masse überrant, während Scholz noch am überlegen war, ab wieviel kg eine Waffe als schwer zählt und ob statt antiken Luftabwehrraketen nicht vielleicht schon die Pilzkolonien auf deren Verpackung ausreichend gefährlich sind, um Putin zu stoppen.

Aber seit dem Sommer hat Russland, wie du selbst sagst, keine Chance mehr zu gewinnen und die Chancen, den Krieg auf lange Zeit zu dehnen, sinken auch mit jedem Tag.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ob es formal ein Kriegseintritt ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn Lukaschenko Leute bereitstellt, die sich dann in die russischen Streitkräfte einreihen, wäre das kein Kriegseintritt. Wenn hingegen belarussische Truppen mit eigenen Abzeichen russische Truppen verstärken, wäre es einer.



"Jein" und genau deswegen dürfte Putin sich für diesen Weg entschieden haben: Man kann ein Land mit eigenen Truppen bei dessen Verteidigung unterstützen, ohne dass das gleich eine Kriegserklärung ist. Nichts anderes machen ja viel kleiner und viel indirekter auch NATO-Ausbilder, wenn sie in NATO-Uniform ukrainische Einheiten ausbilden oder US-Soldaten, wenn sie "an Seiten" (Vorderseite, Rückseite, linke Seite, rechte Seite, Oberseite, Unterseite und noch ein paar extra in der Mitte) einer Nordallianz gegen Taliban gekämpft haben.

Da seit den jüngsten ""Annektionen"" die Ukraine ""russisches Territorium"" ""angreift"" und sich Russland in einem Verteidigungsbündnis mit Weißrussland befindet, kann Putin also eine gemischte russisch-weißrussische Einheit (russische Führung + weißrussisches Kanonenfutter), die von beiden Ländern "nach Bedarf" genutzt werden kann, gegen die Ukraine in den Krieg schicken ohne dass Weißrussland selbst den Krieg erklärt.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich aktuell auch. Würde Russland (Putin) eine Niederlage akzeptieren, oder wird dann eben doch zum finalen Schlag (Kernwaffen, MOABs, whatever) ausgeholt?



Putin selbst kann gar keine Niederlage akzeptieren. Soweit man weiß, hat aber selber er nicht die Macht, alleine über Nuklearwaffen zu entscheiden und die restliche russische Führung denkt eben nicht nur an Putinswohl, sondern auch an ihr eigenes.

MOAB war übrigens nichts weiter als ein Progpagandarumms. Mit einer praktisch einsetzbaren Waffe hat das Ding in etwa so viel zu tun, wie Hitlers 80 cm E.




compisucher schrieb:


> Sehr nüchtern und aus geopolitischer Sicht ist es schlichtweg so, dass es Sinn macht, die Ukraine so weit zu unterstützen, dass es ihnen gelingen möge, die Frontlinie vor dem Februar wieder zu erreichen, darüber hinaus aber eben nicht zwingend.



Es haben sich bereits mehrere westliche Regierungschefs der ukrainische Position bezüglich Befreiung der Krim angeschlossen und des Donbass sowieso. Die Unterstützung dürfte also auch nach erreichen der Februarlinien noch eine gewisse Zeit weiterlaufen und wenn die Ukraine sich schlau anstellt, verlangsamen ihren Vormarsch schon einen Moment vorher auf ein Maß, bei dem kaum noch Verluste entstehen und reichern weitere Lieferungen an, sodass sie dann mit einer schlagkräftigen und keiner ausgelaugten Armee an der russischen Grenze ankommen. Diese zu überschreiten (sieht man mal von den paar dutzend Kilometern ab, die Kampfhanldungen über die Frontlinie hinaus gehen) macht für die Ukraine aber auch einfach keinen Sinn, internationale Unterstützung und russischer Patriotismus hin oder her.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil welche Garantie gäbe es dann noch, wenn Russland sowas macht, das Atommächte auch künftig nicht wieder zur Durchsetzung ihrer Interessen ihre Kernwaffen einsetzen und der einzige "Schutz" davor wäre dann selbst auch welche zu besitzen, um die Abschreckung aufzubauen, damit im Zweifelsfall zurückschlagen zu können.



Was interessieren Russland Garantien? Der einzige, der so menschenfeindlich ist und sich nachweislich schon über diverse andere ungeschriebene und vor allem auch geschriebene Regeln zum Waffeneinsatz zwecks Selbstbereicherung hinweggesetzt hat, ist Putin selbst. Egal wie weit er eskaliert, er muss also nicht befürchten, dass jemand es noch schlimmer treibt. Einfach weil er das größte Arschloch ist. Aber selbst das größte Arschloch sollte abwägen, ob der Einsatz und die direkten Reaktionen darauf eine positive Kosten/Nutzen-Relation aufweisen und während das bei "ich bin sonst weg"-Putin noch der Fall sein könnte, sehe ich in seinem unmittelbaren Umfeld und auf niedrigeren Rängen sehr gute Gründe dafür, den Zaren in solchen Fällen zu stoppen oder komplett abzusetzen. Die sowjetische Armee hat ja schon ein paar Mal Atomwaffeneinsätze gegen Befehl von oben nicht eingesetzt. (Dafür hätte es mal Nobelpreise geben sollen, nicht für die EU, Obama, Aung San Kyi,...)


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> MOAB war übrigens nichts weiter als ein Progpagandarumms.


Na ja, würde die MOAB eher es als Spezialwaffe für ein eingegrenztes Einsatzspektrum bei notwendiger Luftüberlegenheit bezeichnen. (Letzteres, weil das Ding ja nur über ein Frachtflugzeug abgeworfen werden kann)








						GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit einer praktisch einsetzbaren Waffe hat das Ding in etwa so viel zu tun, wie Hitlers 80 cm E.


Dass Dora eher Größenwahn statt Effizienz war, ist klar.
Ist nicht umsonst nur 1x eingesetzt worden, alleine der Eisenbahnaufbau und die Logistik hierfür steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
Ein  konventioneller Gefechtskopf mit fast damals 5to lässt sich heutzutage mit ca. 2 to realisieren (andere Sprengkomponenten) relativ problemlos mit einem strategischen Bomber ins Ziel bringen.








						BLU-122 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es haben sich bereits mehrere westliche Regierungschefs der ukrainische Position bezüglich Befreiung der Krim angeschlossen und des Donbass sowieso.


unstrittig


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Unterstützung dürfte also auch nach erreichen der Februarlinien noch eine gewisse Zeit weiterlaufen


Klar, der Erfolg muss stabilisiert werden und Gegenschläge vermieden werden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese zu überschreiten (sieht man mal von den paar dutzend Kilometern ab, die Kampfhanldungen über die Frontlinie hinaus gehen) macht für die Ukraine aber auch einfach keinen Sinn,


Und wäre als Verteidiger der guten Sache auch nicht richtig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> internationale Unterstützung


der dann eher bröckeln würde


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

Hähähä... "WESTwall" auf russisch.
Auf die Idee aus WK I/II muss man ja erst mal kommen...









						+++ 12:54 Video soll Bau von Verteidigungslinie in Luhansk zeigen +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

> Stand: 12.10.2022 10:08 Uhr
> *Nach der Bombenexplosion auf der Krim-Brücke hat der russische Geheimdienst FSB acht Verdächtige festgenommen, darunter fünf Russen. Er beschuldigt den ukrainischen Militärgeheimdienst, für den Anschlag verantwortlich zur sein.*
> 
> Wegen der Explosion auf der für Russland strategisch wichtigen Krim-Brücke sind nach Behördenangaben acht Personen festgenommen worden. "Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt sind im Zusammenhang mit dem Strafverfahren fünf russische Staatsbürger und drei Staatsbürger aus der Ukraine und Armenien festgenommen worden", teilte der Pressedienst des russischen Geheimdienstes FSB der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge mit.
> ...


Quelle: Russland nimmt Verdächtige fest

Ob das wirklich die Schuldigen sind sei mal dahingestellt. Vielleicht wollen sie auch nur einen Fahndungserfolg vortäuschen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Russland nimmt Verdächtige fest
> 
> Ob das wirklich die Schuldigen sind sei mal dahingestellt. Vielleicht wollen sie auch nur einen Fahndungserfolg vortäuschen.


Wenigstens haben die russischen Sicherheitsbehörden mal den Reflex unterdrückt Verdächtige aus Tschetschenien zu präsentieren .

Und bezüglich der Angst vor dem Einsatz von Atomwaffen: https://warontherocks.com/2022/10/the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh/

Generell sollte der Website mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt werden, da stehen kluge Debattenbeiträge drauf.


----------



## Tekkla (12. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der Angst vor dem Einsatz von Atomwaffen: https://warontherocks.com/2022/10/the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh/


Das ist ja nun nichts Neues. Diese Gedankengänge sind ja die Krux bei so etwas wie Nuklearwaffen. Es gibt dabei außer dem Hoffen auf gesunden Menschenverstand keine Lösung.

Das ist ja auch das Dumme an dem von Russland losgetretenen Krieg. Ich weiß dabei auch gar nicht, wie die der irrigen Annahme sein konnten, dass sie diesen Krieg gewinnen können. Vielleicht gab es dafür mal ein Zeitfenster, so um den 24.02.2022 herum. Es war für ein paar Tage offen, um der ukrainischen Führung den Kopf ab zu schlagen. Darin versagten die Russen. Seitdem ist der Krieg eigentlich verloren. Das sollte auch Putin und seinem Kremlingen klar sein.

Stattdessen verheizt man die eigenen Leute, bringt wahllos ukrainische Zivilisten um und droht unverhohlen mit nuklearem Holocaust. Ist es wirklich die Angst für das Versagen vor und um den 24.02.2022 herum das eigene Leben zu verlieren? Und was mich noch viel mehr Interessiert; was denken sich die anderen 150 Mio. Russen im Land dabei? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es deren Naturell ist, für die Ideen einer Elite stoisch den nuklearen Feuertod samt Vernichtung großer wenn nicht gar aller Teile des Planeten hinzunehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2022)

Neu ist daran garnichts, aber aktuell muss man grundsätzliches leider regelmäßig wiederholen weil es nicht weitläufig bekannt ist.


----------



## compisucher (12. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gibt dabei außer dem Hoffen auf gesunden Menschenverstand keine Lösung.


Russland und gesunder Menschenverstand scheint in diesen Tagen inkompatibel zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Neu ist daran garnichts, aber aktuell muss man grundsätzliches leider regelmäßig wiederholen weil es nicht weitläufig bekannt ist.


Irgendwie ignoriert der Artikel, dass es mehr Akteure als Russland, NATO und die Ukraine gibt.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und was mich noch viel mehr Interessiert; was denken sich die anderen 150 Mio. Russen im Land dabei? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es deren Naturell ist, für die Ideen einer Elite stoisch den nuklearen Feuertod samt Vernichtung großer wenn nicht gar aller Teile des Planeten hinzunehmen.


Die werden wohl immer noch durch Propaganda manipuliert und/ oder haben Angst auf die Straße zu gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die werden wohl immer noch durch Propaganda manipuliert und/ oder haben Angst auf die Straße zu gehen.


Von dem Gedanken sollte man sich mal schleunigst verabschieden, das die "manipuliert" werden, durch die "Staatsproaganda".

Wir haben nicht mehr 1936, wo es bis auf zensierte Tageszeitungen und 1 oder 2 staatliche Rundfunksender und durch staatliche Stellen produzierte Wochenschau im Kino, keine Möglichkeit gibt sich über Alternativquellen tagesaktuell und zeitnah zu Entwicklungen und über Themen zu informieren.

Und auch in Russland bestand und besteht, seit 1991, trotz aller staatlichen Zensur, zu jeder Zeit immer noch die Möglichkeit sich über Alternativquellen, jenseits dem gequirlten Mist in den staatlichen Medien (Zeitung / TV), besonders seit den letzten Jahren massiv zunehmend, hinterfragend zu informieren.

Wer in Russland daher diesen absurden propagandistischen Irrsinn glaubt und Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine unterstützt, will es auch von sich selbst aus glauben und unterstützen und wird nicht vom Kreml erst dazu "manipuliert", oder "gezwungen" das zu glauben.

Propaganda funktioniert in der Regel nur dann, wenn man der Propaganda auch glauben schenken möchte und sie funktioniert in der Regel immer dann nicht mehr, wenn man die eine Sichtweise kritisch hinterfragt und alternative Quellen / Sichtweisen zu herranzieht, da Propaganda meist sehr billige Narrative bedient und Dinge künstlich konstruiert, die in der Regel keine genauere Überprüfung von Fakten überleben.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer in Russland daher diesen absurden propagandistischen Irrsinn glaubt und Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine unterstützt, will es auch von sich selbst aus glauben und unterstützen und wird dazu nicht vom Kreml "manipuliert", oder "gezwungen" das zu glauben.


Dann sind die eigenen Verluste wohl noch nicht hoch genug. Und wirtschaftlich geht es ihnen wohl auch noch nicht so schlecht. Sonst würden sie nämlich erkennen, das dieser Krieg Irrsinn ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind die eigenen Verluste wohl noch nicht hoch genug. Und wirtschaftlich geht es ihnen wohl auch noch nicht so schlecht. Sonst würden sie nämlich erkennen, das dieser Krieg Irrsinn ist.


Es ist im Grunde doch irgendwo wie mit jeder Form von Glauben.
Wenn dir jemand erzählt du sollst ein Kondom benutzen, um die hohe Infektion- und Todesrate durch HIV zu senken und du glaubst es sei aber eine Sünde vor Gott, Kondome zu benutzen, stimmen dich davon auch 500.000 HIV-Tote nicht um.

Das gleiche ist es mit dem Ukrainekrieg.
Wenn du glauben möchtest, der Westen würde Russland klein halten und zerstören wollen und dir gehe es deshalb so schlecht und der Krieg sei daher eine gerechtfertigte Notwendigkeit, bringen dich davon auch 60.000 tote russische Soldaten nicht ab.

Der Punkt ab dem Menschen das Ganze beginnen vielleicht mal doch, abseits von dem was sie "glauben", zu hinterfragen ist dabei dann sehr individuell.
Manch einer sagt nach 60.000 Toten, das es reicht, oder sobald die Todeszahlen mal in den eigenen Familien ankommen, andere würden selbst bei 1 Mio. toter Soldaten und drücken des Roten Knopfes noch felsenfest hinter ihrem "Glauben" stehen.

Dadrum, "etwas zu glauben" und dadrauf seine Sichtweise, Entscheidungen und Begründungen aufzubauen ist die Pest unter der die Menschheit seit Jahrtausenden leidet.
Da aus Handlungen im "Glauben", ob religiös, oder allein idiologisch bedingt, zu selten etwas Gutes erwächst.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind die eigenen Verluste wohl noch nicht hoch genug. Und wirtschaftlich geht es ihnen wohl auch noch nicht so schlecht. Sonst würden sie nämlich erkennen, das dieser Krieg Irrsinn ist.


Die haben wohl verkannt dass sich die Schere der Unterschätzung der Ukrainer und die Überschätzung der eigenen Kräfte noch weiter gespreitzt hat. Die Russen glauben immernoch daran dass sie das Ding rein materiell gewinnen und es scheint dass die Gefahr einer großen Niederlage kein bisschen in Betracht gezogen wird gemessen zB daran wie spät die Teilmobilmachung erfolgte. Vlt sind sie sich wegen anderen tödlichen Waffen sehr sicher Selenskij doch noch an den runden Risch zu bekommen, und die Niederlage im Feld schmerzt zwar hat aber keinen Einfluss aufs Erreichen der Minimalziele ? Wenn ein Sieg aber so unverhältnismäßig ist dass er einer Niederlage gleicht, fragt man sich wozu dieser Krieg aus russ Sicht noch dient wenn nicht reine Rache in Form der Zerstörung der Ukraine, Ergo ist es ab jetzt nur noch Putins Krieg.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Sieg aber so unverhältnismäßig ist dass er einer Niederlage gleicht, fragt man sich wozu dieser Krieg aus russ Sicht noch dient wenn nicht reine Rache in Form der Zerstörung der Ukraine, Ergo ist es ab jetzt nur noch Putins Krieg.


Eigentlich war das schon von Anfang an Putins Krieg. Er hat ihn angefangen und er kann ihn beenden.
Aber egal was er noch macht... der Schaden den er bis jetzt angerichtet hat ist nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen.
Und sein Ansehen in der Welt hat massiv gelitten.


----------



## behemoth85 (12. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigentlich was das schon von Anfang an Putins Krieg. Er hat ihn angefangen und er kann ihn beenden.
> Aber egal was er noch macht... der Schaden den er bis jetzt angerichtet hat ist nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen.
> Und sein Ansehen in der Welt hat massiv gelitten.


Würde ich nicht so sehen. Die Ukraine ist wichtig für Russland und nicht nur für Putin. Zudem war er ja nicht der einzige der anfänglich so siegessicher war. Entweder die Generäle sind fürn Arsch oder sie haben absolut nichts zur Melden in den entgültigen Entscheidungen, und geben nichteinmal dann ein Murks von sich wenn Putin die Armee in den Tod schickt. Sein Regime ist schon eklig gewaltig.

Über sein Ansehen in der Welt macht er sich wohl auch die wenigsten Sorgen, seine Welt ist Russland.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist im Grunde doch irgendwo wie mit jeder Form von Glauben.
> Wenn dir jemand erzählt du sollst ein Kondom benutzen, um die hohe Infektion- und Todesrate durch HIV zu senken und du glaubst es sei aber eine Sünde vor Gott, Kondome zu benutzen, stimmen dich davon auch 500.000 HIV-Tote nicht um.
> 
> Das gleiche ist es mit dem Ukrainekrieg.
> ...


Es geht eher um Notwendigkeit. Die Ukraine ist eben kein Interessenkonflikt weit weg im Afghanistan, sondern ein Tanz um die Zukunft des eigenen Vorhofs. Ob 60.000, 120.000 oder mehr tote russ Soldaten, in Anbetracht der geostrategischen Relevanz und dem langfristig angelegten Ziel die Hegomonie des Erzfeindes den USA zu beenden sind sie es mehr als wert, so lange das Gleichgewicht tragbar ist versteht sich. Ausserdem kommt hinzu dass die Russen sich aus Menschenverlusten nichts machen und diese großen Opfer in der Geschichte immer wieder hervorbrachten. Über die derzeitigen Verluste denken sie eiskalt: Mehr Tote der Eigenen bedeutet auch weniger Münder zu füttern, weshalb der Verschleiss von Kanonenfutter wie Seperatisten oder zwangseingezogene aus fernen Provinzen, Mitbestandteil russischer Strategie ist. Die Russen schicken Männer wissentlich in den Tod und haben dabei garkeine Scheu, der Tod ist einkalkuliert. Sie sehen Entberliche als nützlich an weil sie kämpfen und weil sie sterben. Das ist russisches Denken.

Ergo die Frage nach dem Glauben stellt sich den Russen nicht weil die nicht so ticken. Primär ordnen sich die Russen ganz primitiv eiskalter Praxis unter und Glaube spielt dort wenig bis garkeine Rolle. Wohl ein Mitgrund dafür wenn nicht der Grund dafür, dass gefühlt mehr Männer fliehen statt Putins Ruf an die Waffe zu folgen. Die wissen ganz genau dass es keinen Unterschied gibt im Kämpfen für Russland und Sterben für Russland. Dieser Faden zieht sich durch die russische Geschichte, von Zarentum bis heute. Es ist eben die bekannte und gefürchtette russische Mentalität über alles zu gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommt hinzu dass die Russen sich aus Menschenverlusten nichts machen und diese großen Opfer in der Geschichte immer wieder hervorbrachten.


Welche Opfer in der "Geschichte" sollen das sein, abseits der jüngeren Daten von WW1 und WW2 und in beiden Kriegen war es ein aus der Not und damit einhergehenden Notwendigkeit erwachsenes Mittel.
Im Ersten Weltkrieg der Not geboren den Gegner mit schierer Masse überwältigen zu wollen, was aber am Ende bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf alle Kriegsparteien so zutraf, mangels alternativen Mitteln Frontverläufe anders verschoben zu bekommen und im Zweiten Weltkrieg wegen der immensen Verluste beim Material und Produktionskapazitäten (ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der eignen industriellen Kapazität musste auf Grund des schnellen Vorstoßes der Wehrmacht abgebaut und hinter dem Ural wieder aufgebaut werden, in 1941 / 42, die nur mit schierer Masse an Körpern ausgleichbar war.

Das ab 1943 die Verluste hoch lagen lag am Quanitätsansatz bei Material, in ihrer Doktrin, war aber mitnichten mehr, meistens, ein schieres "verheizen" von Soldaten, wie es 41/42 noch passierte.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Über die derzeitigen Verluste denken sie eiskalt: Mehr Tote der Eigenen bedeutet auch weniger Münder zu füttern, weshalb der Verschleiss von Kanonenfutter wie Seperatisten oder zwangseingezogene aus fernen Provinzen, Mitbestandteil russischer Strategie ist.


Sorry, aber da bist du schlicht auf dem verkehrten Weg.
Du glaubst also ein Staat des Demographische Entwicklung bei der Zahl seiner Geburten deutlich am schrumpfen ist hat noch ein Interesse daran seine Bürger bei einem Krieg in vollen Zügen zu verheizen und so die demographische Entwicklung noch zu befeuern?

Wäre dem so, wären die ganzen Reformen der Armee, die Putin seit den 2000er Jahren versucht hat, völlig übeflüssig gewesen, sowie wäre z.B. auch die konzeptionelle Gestaltung beim T-14 Armata, die einem ganz anderen Ansatz folgt, als noch beim T-90 und T-72, nämlich, dem überleben und Schutz der Besatzung einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert beizumessen und die Armee auch allgemein von ihrer sowjetischen Einsatzdoktrin, weg von der menschlichen Welle, hin zu ehr westlichen Standards ausrichten zu wollen, völlig zweckbefreite Versuche gewesen.

Das dies nicht geklappt hat und wir in der Ukraine nun eine maximal schlechte Version der althergebrachten Sowjetdoktrin sehen, hat andere Gründe, als das dies so gewollt war, Stichwort massive Korruption im System, wie alleine 1,5 Mio. nur in Unterlagen existente Uniformen zeigen.

Wie auch immer, diese (gescheiterten) Reformen waren der Versuch der schlechten demographischen Entwicklung in Russland Rechnung zu tragen, das man sich das Prinzip der Masse, statt einem gewissen Maß an Klasse, künftig einfach nicht mehr in Russlands Armee leisten können wird.

Und das man jetzt vor allen die nicht-ethnischen Russen für den Krieg einzieht, ist primär eine rein idiologische Entscheidung, da rassistische Geschichte, das ethnische Russen (also mehr oder weniger alle die um St. Petersburg, Moskau, Wolgograd, mehr oder minder im russischen System Bürger erster Klasse sind und entsprechend auch überproportional in entscheidenen Ämtern hocken, wärend nicht-ethnische Russen, wie u.a. auch Shoigu und Kadyrow, absolute Ausnahmen sind.

Das man da nun die Minderheiten in der Ukraine gezielt verheizt hat daraus folgend den Grund, das die ethnischen Minderheiten in Russland noch relativ gesunde Geburtenzahlen haben (2 bis 3 Kinder pro Familie, im Schnitt), während ehtnische Russen in der Regel gerade mal noch auf 1,5 Kinder pro Familie kommen, in etwa auch das gleiche wie in Deutschland, wo Minderheiten wie türkische / arabische Minderheiten auch noch normale Geburtenraten aufweisen, anders als die "ethnischen Deutschen".

Heißt entsprechend, in Zukunft wird die Zahl ethnischer Minderheiten in Russland den Anteil der Bevölkerung sichtbar anführen, sie also jetzt mit schlechter Ausrüstung in der Ukraine zu verheizen gleicht künstlich verursacht die demographische Entwicklung an und zögert so diesen Punkt nach hinten hinaus, an dem ethnische Russen in Russland ein sichtbare Minderheit sein werden.

Oder anders gesagt, es hat vor allen idiologische Gründe (russischer Rassismus gegenüber Minderheiten) , sowie die der Korruption, woraus dann idiologisch rassistisch motivierte "pragmatische" Entscheidungen entstehen., warum wir das da in der Ukraine sehen, wie wir es sehen.
Aber am Ende bleiben sie in erster Linie idiologisch und somit vom dem was die betroffenen Personen damit "glauben" motiviert und nicht von reinem "Pragmatismus" gelenkt.

*edit* Dieser Demograhpische Aspekt ist übrigens, meiner Meinung nach, durchaus auch "mit" ein Grund, warum Putins diesen Krieg in der Ukraine wollte und ihr ihre Identität als Ukrainer abspricht, es wären im idiologischen Weltbild des Kreml und Putins 42 Mio. "ethnische Russen" mehr gewesen, die man dadurch gewonnen hätte, abzüglich einiger, die man auf Grund ihrer politischen Vergangenheit um die Ecke gebracht hätte, oder in Sibirien im Straflager hätte versauern lassen.
In jeden Fall aber erklärt das auch die russische Obsession, in den bestetzten Gebieten im größeren Stil vor allen ukrainische Kinder nach Russland zu verschleppen und auch in einem gewissen Maß Frauen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht mehr 1936, wo es bis auf zensierte Tageszeitungen und 1 oder 2 staatliche Rundfunksender und durch staatliche Stellen produzierte Wochenschau im Kino, keine Möglichkeit gibt sich über Alternativquellen tagesaktuell und zeitnah zu Entwicklungen und über Themen zu informieren.


Für viele Russen sieht es informationstechnisch noch so aus wie 1939, also Stand "Volksempfänger" und Wochenschau. Hauptinformationsquelle sind inländische und  staatlich betriebene oder kontrollierte Medien.
Der Anteil der Internetnutzer ist mit ca. 85 Prozent nicht viel kleiner als hierzulande, allerdings ist das das Internet in Russland eigentlich ein Intranet und man braucht schon ein paar grundlegende Fertigkeiten, um sich unabhängig zu informieren. Die Älteren, also die stärkste Basis von Putins Partei, haben diese in der Regel nicht - und hören traditionell noch weniger auf die Jüngeren, als es hierzulande der Fall ist.
Hinzu kommt die Sprachhürde. Unabhängige Quellen in russischer Sprache haben keine besondere Reichweite und man müsste bereits wissen, wonach zu schauen wäre. Unabhängige Quellen in anderen Sprachen sind für viele Russen nicht verständlich.
Dann gibt es ja auch noch so etwas wie Erziehung und Bildung, die darüber entscheiden, wie man sich Informationen zugänglich macht und wie man zugängliche Informationen verarbeitet.

Davon abgesehen haben wir absolut keinerlei gesicherte Daten, wie stark die Zustimmung für bzw. die Ablehnung von irgend etwas  tatsächlich sind.
Offizielle russische Angaben kann man in die Tonne treten, externe Umfragen sind nicht möglich. Fragt man stichprobenartig Leute, machen diese dicht oder üben allenfalls sehr verhaltene, verschlüsselte Kritik, weil sie nicht wissen, wer mitschreibt. Die russische Mentalität geht schon immer dahin, mit der eigenen Meinung nicht unbedingt hausieren zu gehen - um so weniger, wenn dies zur Festnahme und neuerdings auch gelegentlich zur Einberufung führt.

Was gäbe es sonst noch, um ein Bild der Stimmung zu bekommen? Versammlungen werden von Knüppelgarden routiniert aufgelöst, bevor sie eine nennenswerte Größe erreichen können und Vordenker sitzen bereits seit langem im Knast oder verschwinden ruckzuck in selbigem. Was außerhalb der großen Städte geschieht, bekommen ausländische Beobachter in der Regel ohnehin wenig bis gar nicht mit.

Und damit Leute ungeachtet dieser Erschwernisse massenhaft auf die Straße gehen, müsste der Leidensdruck in der Breite der Bevölkerung höher sein. Gegen den Krieg kann man auch im Kopf sein (Das Motto: "Schon irgendwie doof, das Ganze, aberm ich trifft's ja nicht ...") und die Führung war schlau genug, erst einmal jene bzw, die Angehörigen jener zu verheizen, die in diesem riesigen Flächenstaat ohnehin keine Stimme haben. Das gilt sogar noch zur großen Teilen für die jetzt Eingezogenen: Wer kann,  setzt sich ab, wer selbst das nicht kann, ist ganz unten in den öffentlichen Wahrnehmung.

 Es könnte trotzdem sein, dass die Stimmung kippen würde, wenn viele der jetzt Eingezogenen in Plastiksäcken zurückkommen. Aber auch das wird womöglich nicht passieren, weil es bisher eine potemkinsche Mobilmachung ist. Wie viele Leute tatsächlich dem "Ruf des Mutterlandes" gefolgt sind, weiß man nicht und ebenso wenig, ob und wo diese vielleicht irgendwann zu welchem Zweck eingesetzt werden.

Kurz: So verpeilt die russische Führung auch ist, aber wie man die Klaviatur des _narod_ spielt, wissen sie sehr genau.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welche Opfer in der "Geschichte" sollen das sein, abseits der jüngeren Daten von WW1 und WW2 und in beiden Kriegen war es ein aus der Not und damit einhergehenden Notwendigkeit erwachsenes Mittel.


Russland hatte schon immer mehr Opfer zu beklagen als seine Gegner, das ist so ein Trend der sich durch die Geschichte zieht.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Ersten Weltkrieg der Not geboren den Gegner mit schierer Masse überwältigen zu wollen, was aber am Ende bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf alle Kriegsparteien so zutraf, mangels alternativen Mitteln Frontverläufe anders verschoben zu bekommen


Öhm Russland hat nicht an der Westfront gekämpft und im Osten war es im großen und ganzen ein Bewegungskrieg.
Fing doch schon mit der Schlacht bei Tannenberg an, die russischen Totalverluste waren 10 mal höher als die Deutschen.
Bei den masurischen Seen Nr.1  doppelt so hoch, bei Nr 2 etwa 3,5 mal.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Internetnutzer ist mit ca. 85 Prozent nicht viel kleiner als hierzulande, allerdings ist das das Internet in Russland eigentlich ein Intranet und man braucht schon ein paar grundlegende Skills, um sich unabhängig zu informieren.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Russland hat keine Great Firewall wie China, Russlands Internet war schon immer freier was dir jeder Gamer leidlich bestätigen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Russland hatte schon immer mehr Opfer zu beklagen als seine Gegner, das ist so ein Trend der sich durch die Geschichte zieht.


Das lag aber an der Moral, nicht daran das es Russlands "Ding" war.
Wenn du als Leibeigener / Unfreier in eine Armee gepresst wirst und eigentlich keinen Bock hast dein Leben für den Zaren zu opfern geht es halt nur mit Zwang.
Wie aber bei der aktuellen russischen Armeereform unter Putin, die versucht hat die russische Armee mehr an westliche Standards anzugleichen, gab es das auch immer wieder im Zarenreich, wo man ebenso in gewissen Abständen immer mal wieder versucht hat die eigene Armee mehr an das westliche System anzugleichen.

Den meisten Erfolg hatte man dabei ironischerweise noch im Ersten Weltkrieg, wo die Moral der Soldaten, zumindest Beginn auch besser war, weil die Leibeigenschaft einige Jahre zuvor abgeschaft wurde und die russische Armee in vielen Belangen auf dem Niveau westlicher Standards war, bis auf den Punkt der Kommunikationstechnik und dem starren / alten militärischen Verständnis für Taktik und Strategie, das den neuen Gegebenheit in der Kriegsführung (was aber in der Armee Östereichs, Frankreichs am Anfang mindestens ein ebenso umfassendes Problem war) keine bis kaum Rechnung trug, was auch zu ihrem Genickbruch 1914 führte und dafür sorgte, das die meiste Zeit im Osten mehr Bewegung in der Front war, als im Westen (war meist vor allen dem Informations- / Kommunikationsvorteil der Deutschen und Östereicher zu verdanken).
Allerdings war dieser Bewegungskrieg nicht durchgängig und gab es durchaus zwischendurch auch immer wieder Zeiträume in denen die Front auch im Osten relativ starr wurde.

Wenn man aber insgesamt auf den Verlauf gesehen immer nur Niederlagen einfährt, wie die russische Armee, sinkt halt irgendwann die Moral und fehlt es daheim halt auch an Arbeitern, was die Versorgung langfristig ruiniert, um Felder zu bestellen, etc. und das hat halt irgendwann von russischer Seite zu dieser Kanonenfutter Doktrin geführt, die es so vorher nicht explizit gab und wirklich ein russisches Ding im späten Verlauf vom Ersten Weltkrieg wurde, dort von den Sowjets nach der Machtergreifung übernommen wurde und sich erst ab 1943 etwas, durch die Notwendigkeit moderner Armeeführung im Zweiten Weltkrieg, wieder anpasste.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Russland hat keine Great Firewall wie China, Russlands Internet war schon immer freier was dir jeder Gamer leidlich bestätigen kann.



Richtig, das russische Internet war nie im Ansatz so abgeschottet wie das Chinesische, oder Nordkoreanische.
Geblieben wäre daher maximal eine Sprachbarriere, aber selbst die ist in Zeiten von inzwischen oft relativ brauchbaren Google Translate Ergebnissen meist nur ein Scheinhindernis, wenn man wirklich etwas wissen möchte und die Sprache nicht beherrscht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, würde die MOAB eher es als Spezialwaffe für ein eingegrenztes Einsatzspektrum bei notwendiger Luftüberlegenheit bezeichnen. (Letzteres, weil das Ding ja nur über ein Frachtflugzeug abgeworfen werden kann)



Sorry, mein Fehler:
Da von einem russischen Einsatz die Rede war, habe ich zwar irgendwie "MOAB" übernommen, aber "FOAB" gedacht. Da ist das "eingegrenzte Einsatzspektrum" dann endgültig auf dem Niveau von "Geschütz, dass auf mehrere Dutzend Kilometer Entfernung hinweg dauerhaft schwerst befestigte Stellungen großen Ausmaßes zerbröseln kann, wenn man zwei Monate Vorbereitung einplant (und ebenfalls absolute Lufthoheit hat)".

Wobei die MOAB auch explizit wegen der abschreckenden Wirkung eines Einsatzes entwickelt wurde (also als Propagandawerkzeug) und die militärische Wirkung von ihrem iirc einzigen Einsatz ist auch diskutabel bis klein gewesen. Es gibt sehr wenig, was das Ding noch kann, was nicht auch Daisycuttern erreichen würden, außer mächtig gewaltig aussehen. (Wobei die in der Hinsicht auch nicht schlecht sind.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Hähähä... "WESTwall" auf russisch.
> Auf die Idee aus WK I/II muss man ja erst mal kommen...



"Befestigte Stellung" ist im Donbass nun wirklich keine ganz neue Idee und soll Gerüchten zu Folge auch in anderen Kriegen der letzten 8 Jahrzehnte vorgekommen sein. Die Frontlinie auch mit mehr als nur Gräben zu befestigen bietet sich dabei an, wenn man so massive Probleme mit feindlichen Aufklärungs- und Pioniertruppen hinter den eigenen Linien hat, wie die Russen.
Die gute Nachricht lautet aber: Offensichtlich hat plant nicht einmal Putin selbst die viel beschworene große Ostoffensive, die seine Fans hier beschwören, sondern hofft sich auf dem jetzigen Territorium einigeln zu können.

Wird bestimmt genauso ein Erfolg wie mit Siegfried, Marginot und Atlantikwall. Aber hey: Unsere Sanktionen scheinen zu wirken. Geistig ist Russland im Mittelalter angekommen, wo man Kriege gegen Burgmauern mit zwangseingezogenen, ihre Ausrüstung selbst organisierenden Bauern geführt hat.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Neu ist daran garnichts, aber aktuell muss man grundsätzliches leider regelmäßig wiederholen weil es nicht weitläufig bekannt ist.



Also zumindest ich komm mir verarscht vor, wenn sehr wohl altbekanntes als ungeheuer wichtige Neuheit verkauft wird. Die Kernschwächen all solcher Panikartikel sind aber auch bei dem hier nicht besser:
- Oben steht noch korrekt, dass niemand vernünftigerweise davon ausgehen kann, von einem Nuklearschlag zu profitieren. Und wird von jemandem ausgegangen, der einen Nutzen darin sieht.
- "Das Regime" wird als monolithische Einheit betrachtet, in der jeder einzelnes Glied nichts weiter als eine sklavisch ergebene Ausführungseinheit von Putins Gehirn ist, ohne eigene Interessen und ohne eigenes Problembewusstsein.
- Es wird vollkommen ignoriert, dass eine Eskalation nicht nur zwischen Kriegsparteien stattfindet, sondern auch Reaktionen von bisherigen Beobachtern nach sich zieht.
- Die direkten negativen Auswirkungen von Atomschlägen in der Nachbarschaft sowie allgemein auf die Moral der russichen Bevölkerung werden ignoriert, so als wären die alle ebenfalls nur weitere willenlose Körperteile des Organismus Putin in dessen Bunker.
- Trotz der Prämisse, dass die eigene Beschreibung der Lage und der daraus resultierenden Entwicklung mega korrekt wäre, fehlen jegliche Vorschläge, was denn eine Alternative wäre.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer in Russland daher diesen absurden propagandistischen Irrsinn glaubt und Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine unterstützt, will es auch von sich selbst aus glauben und unterstützen und wird nicht vom Kreml erst dazu "manipuliert", oder "gezwungen" das zu glauben.



Ersteres stimmt, aber letzteres ist kein Widerspruch: Die Mehrheit der Russen wird definitiv von den Kremlmedien manipuliert. Dass sie sich überhaupt auf diese verlassen, ist irgendwann am Beginn einer langen Tradierung auch Schuld der Manipulierten selbst, sodass man bei rein moralischen Überlegungen nicht differenzieren muss. Aber wenn man sich mögiche zukünftige Entwicklungen überlegt macht es einen riesen Unterschied, ob jemand der Linie des Regimes folgt, weil er glühender und voll überzeugter Anhänger ist, oder weil er die letzten 15 Jahre in einer Bubble verbracht hat, in der sämtliche Anlässe für Zweifel von ihm ferngehalten wurden.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2022)

Leider haben sich wieder weder China noch Indien getraut Kante zu zeigen. Gerade bei letzterem durfte man ja imo durchaus noch Hoffnung haben. (Pakistan dagegen ist als quasi Schuldsklave von China aktuell nicht wirklich in der Position eine eigene Meinung zu haben):








						UN verurteilen "illegale Annexionen" Russlands in Ukraine
					

Die UN-Vollversammlung hat in einer gemeinsamen Resolution Russlands Annexionen in der Ukraine verurteilt.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Leider haben sich wieder weder China noch Indien getraut Kante zu zeigen.


Nun ja, Indien wird auch nicht, ohne maximal triftigen Grund, da ein nicht unerheblicher Teil ihres militärischen Materials aus der UDSSR / Russland gekauft worden ist, gegen Russland Position beziehen.

Würde Indien sich in der Sache klar gegen Russland positionieren, könnte der Kreml ihnen als Retourkutsche die weitere Lieferung von Ersatzteilen und anderer notwenige Militärtechnik verwehren, sowie künftige Neukäufe russischer Waffen und das kann Indien sich, aus seiner Sicht, nicht leisten, da es sowohl in ständigen Konflikt, bzgl. seiner Grenzen, zu Pakistan, als auch China steht, inkl. immer wieder kleinerer Scharmützel zwischen den Beteiligten und so eine entsprechende russische Retourkutsche Indiens Wehrfähigkeit doch massiv negativ beeinträchtigen würde.

Russland müsste wohl schon Kernwaffen einsetzen, das Indien da eine klare Linie zu Russland ziehen täte.
Ansonsten enthält man sich halt fein und ist damit, bzgl. seiner eigenen Interessen, mehr oder weniger aus dem Schneider, weil es Russlands Handlungen, gegenüber dem Westen, nicht klar billigt, sich aber auch nicht klar gegen sie stellt.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. Oktober 2022)

*// B R E A K //*









						Interview mit Wolodymyr Selenskyj
					

ZDF-Reporterin Katrin Eigendorf im Interview mit dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj.




					www.zdf.de
				




Wahnsinn, der Mann.

*edit: von text nach bild gewechselt wie ursprünglich auch angedacht. ^^


----------



## behemoth85 (13. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welche Opfer in der "Geschichte" sollen das sein, abseits der jüngeren Daten von WW1 und WW2 und in beiden Kriegen war es ein aus der Not und damit einhergehenden Notwendigkeit erwachsenes Mittel.
> Im Ersten Weltkrieg der Not geboren den Gegner mit schierer Masse überwältigen zu wollen, was aber am Ende bis zu einem gewissen Grad auf alle Kriegsparteien so zutraf, mangels alternativen Mitteln Frontverläufe anders verschoben zu bekommen und im Zweiten Weltkrieg wegen der immensen Verluste beim Material und Produktionskapazitäten (ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der eignen industriellen Kapazität musste auf Grund des schnellen Vorstoßes der Wehrmacht abgebaut und hinter dem Ural wieder aufgebaut werden, in 1941 / 42, die nur mit schierer Masse an Körpern ausgleichbar war.
> 
> Das ab 1943 die Verluste hoch lagen lag am Quanitätsansatz bei Material, in ihrer Doktrin, war aber mitnichten mehr, meistens, ein schieres "verheizen" von Soldaten, wie es 41/42 noch passierte.


In sämtlichen, ich erinnere mich da an Zitate aus dem 16. und 17. Jahrhundert. Unter Iwan dem Grausamen hatten die Russen wenig zu lachen, und glaube eine nach seinem Tod bis heute als schwarz fest gehaltene Zeit Namens Smuta (große Trauer), als Russland ohne Zaren drohte von der Landkarte zu verschwinden. Das Verheizen von menschlichen Ressourcen ist jedenfalls schon länger bekannt in der Geschichte Russlands, paar hundert Jährchen beschrieben ihre Feinde dieses Phenomen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da bist du schlicht auf dem verkehrten Weg.
> Du glaubst also ein Staat des Demographische Entwicklung bei der Zahl seiner Geburten deutlich am schrumpfen ist hat noch ein Interesse daran seine Bürger bei einem Krieg in vollen Zügen zu verheizen und so die demographische Entwicklung noch zu befeuern?


Im Februar gingen wir noch davon aus dass Russland binen 6 Monaten 20 volle Divisionen zusammenkriegt. Eine große Manpower haben die auf jeden Fall. Und zur demograpgischen Entwicklung vlt noch so viel, dass es Militärexperten gibt die in Russlands negativer Demographie den Hauptgrund dafür sehen wieso Russland unbedingt die Ostukraine will. Muss man nicht glauben aber sie haben bereits weit über 1 Mio ukrainische Bürger nach Russland bewegt, und auf dem Feld wie du sagtest 60.000 Mann liegen lassen ? Eine einfache Rechnung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das dies nicht geklappt hat und wir in der Ukraine nun eine maximal schlechte Version der althergebrachten Sowjetdoktrin sehen, hat andere Gründe, als das dies so gewollt war, Stichwort massive Korruption im System, wie alleine 1,5 Mio. nur in Unterlagen existente Uniformen zeigen.
> 
> Wie auch immer, diese (gescheiterten) Reformen waren der Versuch der schlechten demographischen Entwicklung in Russland Rechnung zu tragen, das man sich das Prinzip der Masse, statt einem gewissen Maß an Klasse, künftig einfach nicht mehr in Russlands Armee leisten können wird.


Natürlich ist es eine Frage deiner Möglichkeiten wie du deine Soldaten einsetzt. Für ihren Korruptionssumpf sind sie ja aber selbst verantwortlich. Mit so einer Armee beginnt man dann aber auch keine Kriege in Europa, oder genrell keine großen Kriege, dennoch ist das die Philosophie der russischen Armee. Ihre Strategien bauen in erster Linie auf dem Kampf als große Streitmacht auf und sie trainierten fast ausschließlich Szenarien in denen sie eine eindeutige Übermacht stellen und riesige Truppenteile bewegen um schnellst möglich einen kleineren Feind zu vernichten. Im Februar waren sich wohl alle Russen ihrer Sache sicher bis sie auf den Wiederstand Namens Kompetenz stießen, und jetzt erst durch den Schlag in die Fre..e merken wie sehr sie neue Reformen brauchen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, diese (gescheiterten) Reformen waren der Versuch der schlechten demographischen Entwicklung in Russland Rechnung zu tragen, das man sich das Prinzip der Masse, statt einem gewissen Maß an Klasse, künftig einfach nicht mehr in Russlands Armee leisten können wird.
> 
> Und das man jetzt vor allen die nicht-ethnischen Russen für den Krieg einzieht, ist primär eine rein idiologische Entscheidung, da rassistische Geschichte, das ethnische Russen (also mehr oder weniger alle die um St. Petersburg, Moskau, Wolgograd, mehr oder minder im russischen System Bürger erster Klasse sind und entsprechend auch überproportional in entscheidenen Ämtern hocken, wärend nicht-ethnische Russen, wie u.a. auch Shoigu und Kadyrow, absolute Ausnahmen sind.
> 
> ...


Wie ich sehe reden wir doch vom selben in Sachen Wichtigkeit der Demographie für Russland. Ja Sumasumarum ist die schlechte Führung in der russ Armee generell der Hauptgrund dafür weshalb man so viel Männer verschleisst. Man sieht aus militärischer Sicht einfach keine andere Möglichkeit und braucht Kanonenfutter. Mein Hauptgrund aber neben deiner erwähnten faschistischer Ideologien in der Politik mit der Demographie dafür weshalb es überwiegend Menschen aus Provinzer sind ist aber der, dass man die Kritik zu Hause zu sehr fürchtet wenn zig tausende Serge gen Moskau u St Petersburg eintrudeln würden. Der Aufschrei russischer Mütter ist nicht zu unterschätzen und die Angst einer Revolution in den Kernstädten des Landes ist größer als die über abtrünnige Provinzen. MMn treibt derzeit Putin eher die schlichte Angst als iwelche strategischen Ziele in Russlands Provinzen. In der gegenwertigen Lage kann er sich das kaum leisten.

Seis drum, es sagt dennoch schon alles wenn russische Befehshaber den Tod von entberlichen Brigaden die sie an der ersten Front verheizen, als Kosten-Nutzen Faktor annehmen statt wie bei uns ihren Tod zu beklagen. Das ist so weil dahinter russische Methode steckt, und das ist aus heutiger europ Sicht nunmal völlig krank..


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dieser Demograhpische Aspekt ist übrigens, meiner Meinung nach, durchaus auch "mit" ein Grund, warum Putins diesen Krieg in der Ukraine wollte und ihr ihre Identität als Ukrainer abspricht, es wären im idiologischen Weltbild des Kreml und Putins 42 Mio. "ethnische Russen" mehr gewesen, die man dadurch gewonnen hätte, abzüglich einiger, die man auf Grund ihrer politischen Vergangenheit um die Ecke gebracht hätte, oder in Sibirien im Straflager hätte versauern lassen.
> In jeden Fall aber erklärt das auch die russische Obsession, in den bestetzten Gebieten im größeren Stil vor allen ukrainische Kinder nach Russland zu verschleppen und auch in einem gewissen Maß Frauen.


Das ist eine krasse These. Allerdings deckt sie sich mit diversen Beiträgen in verschiedensten Medien, die sich mit der weltweiten Demographie beschäftigten. Damit bewegen wir uns zudem auf den gleichen Spuren wie Trump und den  White Supremacists in USA. Das könnte auch erklären, warum Trump Putin eigentlich so unbegründet geschont hat.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

> Mit großer Mehrheit hat die UN-Vollversammlung Russlands "illegale Annexionen" in der Ukraine verurteilt. 143 UN-Mitgliedstaaten stimmten auf einer Dringlichkeitssitzung für eine entsprechende Resolution, fünf dagegen. 35 Staaten enthielten sich, darunter China, Indien, Südafrika und Pakistan. Der Beschluss ist völkerrechtlich zwar nicht bindend, zeigt aber die klare internationale Isolation Moskaus.
> 
> Die Resolution verurteilt Russlands Annexion und erklärt sie für ungültig. Zudem wird der Kreml aufgefordert, die Einverleibung der teils besetzten Regionen Luhansk, Donezk, Saporischschja und Cherson rückgängig zu machen.


Quelle: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexionen

Leider ist das Putin wohl egal. Und solange Diktaturen und Schurkenstaaten dort dauerhaftes Vetorecht haben, kann man die UN nicht für ernst nehmen. Die gehört reformiert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt Annexionen
> 
> Leider ist das Putin wohl egal. Und solange Diktaturen und Schurkenstaaten dort dauerhaftes Vetorecht haben, kann man die UN nicht für ernst nehmen. Die gehört reformiert.


Du wiederholst mich  


Olstyle schrieb:


> Leider haben sich wieder weder China noch Indien getraut Kante zu zeigen. Gerade bei letzterem durfte man ja imo durchaus noch Hoffnung haben. (Pakistan dagegen ist als quasi Schuldsklave von China aktuell nicht wirklich in der Position eine eigene Meinung zu haben):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du wiederholst mich


Ich hatte deinen Beitrag nicht gesehen.
Aber eigentlich habe ich mich selber wiederholt.
Weil ich hier schon öfter im Thread geschrieben habe das die UN ein Witz ist.


----------



## compisucher (13. Oktober 2022)

Verluste der Russen lt. nTV:








						Bericht: 90.000 russische Soldaten außer Gefecht
					

Die genauen Zahlen sind unklar: Ein Investigativportal berichtet nun aber von Zehntausenden russischen Soldaten, die nicht mehr kämpfen können: weil sie getötet wurden, vermisst sind oder so schwer verletzt wurden, dass sie nicht in den Militärdienst zurückkehren können.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Oktober 2022)

Was aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat. Von daher bitte wieder darauf zurück kommen. Danke.


----------



## Eckism (13. Oktober 2022)

Hieß es nichtmal 4 Wochen Ausbildung?









						Russland bestätigt Tod von fünf neu rekrutierten Soldaten
					

Erstmals seit Beginn der Teilmobilmachung haben russische Behörden den Tod mehrerer neu einberufener Soldaten in der Ukraine eingeräumt. Die Entwicklungen im Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Oktober 2022)

Nachdem ich es heute einmal im guten versucht habe, habe ich nun großzügig durchgewischt.

Zurück zum Thread Thema!

[edit] Gleichberechtigung ist ein wichtiges Thema, darüber könnt ihr euch gerne in einem anderen Thread austauschen. Hier ist es einfach nur OT.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

> 17:46 Uhr
> NATO liefert Ukraine Störsender zur Drohnenabwehr​
> Die NATO wird der Ukraine in Kürze Hunderte sogenannte Jammer liefern. Das sagte NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg nach einem Treffen der Verteidigungsminister in Brüssel. Diese könnten dabei helfen, in Russland und im Iran hergestellte Drohnen unwirksam zu machen. Jammer sind elektromagnetische Störsender. Sie senden in der Regel ein Signal aus, das die Funkverbindung zwischen der Drohne und deren Steuerungsgerät stört oder blockiert.
> 
> ...


Alles Nachrichten die den ukrainischen Luftraum betreffen. Da hat sich ja auch die letzten Tage einiges abgespielt.
Vielleicht kann die Ukraine bald den Großteil aller russischen Luftangriffe abwehren.
Vor allem um seine zivile Infrastruktur besser zu schützen.
Sie haben jetzt mit kleineren Luft-Angriffen auf russischen Boden zurückgeschlagen.
Allerdings sollten sie aufpassen nicht auch unschuldige Zivilisten dabei zu töten.


----------



## Tschetan (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alles Nachrichten die den ukrainischen Luftraum betreffen. Da hat sich ja auch die letzten Tage einiges abgespielt.
> Vielleicht kann die Ukraine bald den Großteil aller russischen Luftangriffe abwehren.
> Vor allem um seine zivile Infrastruktur besser zu schützen.
> Sie haben jetzt mit kleineren Luft-Angriffen auf russischen Boden zurückgeschlagen.
> Allerdings sollten sie aufpassen nicht auch unschuldige Zivilisten dabei zu töten.



Dafür benötigen man mindestens hundert Systeme bei der Größe des Landes und sie müssen im Moment entscheiden, ob sie Infrastrukturen, oder Fronttruppen schützen wollen.

Ob es klug ist Objekte in Russland anzugreifen?  Scheinbar reagiert Russland darauf und wenn es nach jedem Angriff in Kiew knallt, ist das sicher nicht gut für die Moral?


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür benötigen man mindestens hundert Systeme bei der Größe des Landes und sie müssen im Moment entscheiden, ob sie Infrastrukturen, oder Fronttruppen schützen wollen.


Naja, was aktuell an Raketen aus Russland kommt ist relativ überschaubar.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ob es klug ist Objekte in Russland anzugreifen?  Scheinbar reagiert Russland darauf und wenn es nach jedem Angriff in Kiew knallt, ist das sicher nicht gut für die Moral?


Warum? Russland greift doch auch die ganze Zeit die Ukraine an.
Würdest du dir von jemanden auch die ganze Zeit ins Gesicht schlagen lassen, ohne dich zu wehren?

Und mit jeden feigen Angriff auf zivile Ziele in der Ukraine wächst die Moral und Wut auf Russland noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar reagiert Russland darauf und wenn es nach jedem Angriff in Kiew knallt, ist das sicher nicht gut für die Moral?


Na, hat dir den Blödsinn, von der Moral, mal wieder Radio Moskau übermittelt, wo du doch sonst immer "den großen Militärexperten" mimen tust?

Gezielter militärische Terror auf zivile Infrastruktur und Zivilisten selbst hat noch nie nennenswert negative Auswirkungen auf die Moral gehabt, geschweige den sie jemals brechen können (frag mal die Deutschen mit ihrem Beschuss aus Eisenbahngeschützen auf Paris im WW1, oder Briten mit ihren jahrelangen Bombenangriffen auf Deutsche Städte, oder die USA bei ihren jahrelangen Luftangriffen auf Nordvietnam).
Ehr sogar im Gegenteil, es führt eigentlich nahezu immer nur zu einer "jetzt erst recht" Trotzreaktion und ggf. Rachegedanken, für jedes zerstörte Kulturdenkmal, in der Bevölkerung.

Das ist seit Jahrzehnten einheliger Konsens in der militärischen Lehre und Forschung, außer halt für die Zuhörer der Märchenstunden von Radio Moskau.

@by the way:
Gestern wurden in der Ukraine wohl 4 russische Ka-52, in zusammen nur 18 Minuten (zwischen Abschuss 1 und 4), vom Himmel geflückt.
Davydov meinte das die wohl alle 4 Opfer des Gapard wurden, wäre ein solider Schnitt, wenn dem so war. ^^


----------



## Tschetan (13. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, was aktuell an Raketen aus Russland kommt ist relativ überschaubar.
> 
> Warum? Russland greift doch auch die ganze Zeit die Ukraine an.
> Würdest du dir von jemanden auch die ganze Zeit ins Gesicht schlagen lassen, ohne dich zu wehren?
> ...



Weißt du welche Zahl an Raketen und Marschflugkörpern und Drohnen im Einsatz waren?  

Bisher hatte Russland auf solche Angriffe verzichtet? Ich verstehe den Wunsch die Krimbrücke zu vernichten, aber da wurde vor einer " roten Linie" gewarnt.
Ich war immer der Meinung das es nur eskalieren wird, ohne das Ergebnis am Ende verhindern zu können.

Auch die andere Seite steigert sich hinein. Diese Bombardierungen,  wären am Anfang nie möglich gewesen und die Russen hätten da wenig Verständnis gehabt, wenn ihre slawischen Brüder leiden müssen 
Durch die Hilfe des Westens, wird es für sie zu einem " Überlebenskampf" und der Rückhalt für die Politik ist stabil.

" Krieg ist die Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln." schrieb Clausewitz und so handeln die Russen.
Sie sehen Krieg als Gesamtheit, vom rein militärischen,  der eigene Bevölkerung, wirtschaftlich und da gerade in Bezug auf uns. 
Siehe zB der Beschluß der OPEC und Besuche diverser arabischer Potentaten bei Putin .
Wie lange wird die Europäische Bevölkerung die Politik in ihrem Tun unterstützen?









						Die Zustimmung zur Ukraine-Politik ist noch groß - aber sie sinkt
					

Der Winter naht, die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen und vor allem die Energiepreise explodieren. Wie groß ist angesichts der Entwicklung die Zustimmung zur Ukraine-Politik in der EU noch? Groß, zeigt eine Studie der Bertelsmann-Stiftung. Aber die Menschen werden skeptischer.




					www.rnd.de
				




Noch gibt es hohe Zustimmungswerte in vielen Staaten, aber wie lange hält sie an?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> @by the way:
> Gestern wurden in der Ukraine wohl 4 russische Ka-52, in zusammen nur 18 Minuten (zwischen Abschuss 1 und 4), vom Himmel geflückt.
> Davydov meinte das die wohl alle 4 Opfer des Gapard wurden, wäre ein solider Schnitt, wenn dem so war. ^^



Ich mag ihn, nur er erzählt sehr viel Dinge, die sich als falsch erweisen.Ich bin immer skeptisch wenn es keine Bilder gibt, also neue.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2022)

Der Krieg begann mir russischen Raketenangriffen auf Kiew. Die waren also nicht nur möglich, sondern wurden auch intensiv verübt und das weißt du genauso gut, wie du die Reaktionen der russischen Bevölkerung kennst. Dass du hier wieder besseren Wissens andere aussagen verbreitest...
...soll die Moderation beurteilen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, Indien wird auch nicht, ohne maximal triftigen Grund, da ein nicht unerheblicher Teil ihres militärischen Materials aus der UDSSR / Russland gekauft worden ist, gegen Russland Position beziehen.
> 
> Würde Indien sich in der Sache klar gegen Russland positionieren, könnte der Kreml ihnen als Retourkutsche die weitere Lieferung von Ersatzteilen und anderer notwenige Militärtechnik verwehren, sowie künftige Neukäufe russischer Waffen und das kann Indien sich, aus seiner Sicht, nicht leisten



Es gibt zahlreiche Staaten, die auf Ex-Sowjettechnik setzen (grob 1/3 des Erdballs) und die sich sehr wohl gegen Russland aussprechen. Im Vergleich zu den meisten von denen ist die indische Rüstungsindustrie riesig und ziemlich selbstständig. Ich glaube, fast alle Rüstungsprojekte der letzten 10-20 Jahre wurden nicht mehr als Kauf, sondern als Kooperation bis zu hin zur Gemeinschaftsentwicklung mit Russland durchgezogen. Zwar hat Indien in sofern ein leicht erhöhtes Risiko, da sie beim zweiten Großlieferanten kompatibler Technik, China, nicht einkaufen wollen, aber umgekehrt sollten sie auch scharf sein, sich mit dem größten Gegner von eben China, also mit den USA und der NATO, gut zu stellen. Endergebnis: Nicht einmal ein Nullsummenspiel, zumal Putin auf absehbare Zeit sowie kein tolles Gerät liefert.

Aber Indien hat noch ein zweites Problem: Energie. Als eines der Länder, dass schon heute massiv vom Klimawandel betroffen ist und das gerne seine Wirtschaft massiv für Exporte in den Westen ausbauen will, muss Indien von einem extremen Kohlekurs weg. Russland liefert bislang die Atomkraftwerke und Russland hat den Bau einer Gaspipeline nach Indien angekündigt... (auch wenn ich an den nicht glaube, weil sie durch Iran und Afghanistan durch müsste und das sind echt keine Länder für empfindliche, unverzichtbare Großinfrastruktur)




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist eine krasse These. Allerdings deckt sie sich mit diversen Beiträgen in verschiedensten Medien, die sich mit der weltweiten Demographie beschäftigten. Damit bewegen wir uns zudem auf den gleichen Spuren wie Trump und den  White Supremacists in USA.



"Wir"? Ich hoffe, du teilst diesen Bullshit nicht, der 1:1 aus der gleichen Rassismusecke wie diverse "Umvolkungs"-Phantasien zu stammen scheint.

Demographisch hat das jedenfalls keinerlei Substanz.
Erstens sind Ukrainer auch nicht mehrheitlich 17 jährige Kinder und dann braucht heutzutage niemand "Menschen", sondern in aller Regel "Fachkräfte", etc. und das ganze bitteschön "motiviert". Auch in Russland gibt es bereits heute Arbeitslosigkeit, das heißt wenn man mehr arbeitende Junge zur Versorgung von zuvielen Alten will, dann muss man nicht mehr Junge ranschaffen, sondern mehr Arbeitsplätze. Die Arbeitskraft ist nämlich schon da. Aber der Krieg hat genau die gegenteilige Wirkung.
Zweitens werden zwangsdeportierte Ukrainer ausgesprochen wenig Lust haben, für Putin zu malochen. Menschen in Arbeitslagern zu versklaven ist aber gar keine so sonderlich lohnende Sache: Wenn du die am Arsch der Welt errichtest, wo die Sicherheitslage einfacher ist, es dort aber keine sinnvolle Tätigkeit gibt, musst du erstmal Arbeit dahin schaffen und dann die Produkte der Arbeit wieder weg. Genauso muss die Versorgung geleistet werden. Und vor Ort muss du für Sicherheit sorgen - rund um die Uhr, in drei Schichten. Das alles in diesem Beispiel nicht nur für die Arbeitenden selbst, sondern auch für deren Familien, denn es wurden ja ganze Familien, schwerpunktmäßig sogar Frauen und Kinder, verschleppt, nicht das typische Gulag-Personal. Am Ende kommen da auf 20 zwangsarbeitende Ukrainer 10 Russen, die den nötigen Zwang aufbauen und der Arbeitsoutput wird pro Kopf trotzdem nur bei 50% eines motivierten Russen liegen.
Drittens leben wir nicht mehr im 17. Jhd.. Wenn man heutzutage !willige! Arbeitskräfte haben will, die darauf bestehen, einer anderen Kultur anzugehören, dann muss man einfach nur die Grenzen ausmachen. Putins puppy hat bis vor kurzem sogar systematisch tausende Arbeitskräfte systematisch an die polnische Grenze gezwungen.

Nee, solche Thesen passen gehen wirklich nur in den Augen ewig gestriger auf und dazu gehört nicht einmal Putin. Der führt einen Krieg um Macht, als (missglückte) Machtdemonstration, um Land, (vergeblich) um Industrie und aus Nationalstolz. Und die Ukrainer lässt er deportieren, um ein Faustfpand in der Hinterhand zu haben, möglicherweise um sich ihnen mit weniger Aufmerksamkeit zu entledigen und vor allem um vollendete Tatsachen zu schaffen. Genauso wie mehrere russsiche Führer vor ihm: Wenn man systematisch Ukrainer aus der Ukraine verschleppt und systematisch Russen dort ansiedelt, dann wird das Märchen der "(mehrheitlich) russisch bewohnten Gebiete" war und niemand kann einem dieses Territorium mehr nehmen. Rate mal, wie die Bevölkerungszusammensetzung der Krim zu erklären ist, auf deren Basis ein gewisser Vladimier P. recht erfolgreich territoriale Ansprüche abgeleitet hat?




Eckism schrieb:


> Hieß es nichtmal 4 Wochen Ausbildung?



Learning by doing.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Dafür benötigen man mindestens hundert Systeme bei der Größe des Landes und sie müssen im Moment entscheiden, ob sie Infrastrukturen, oder Fronttruppen schützen wollen.



Da steht, dass "hundert*e*" Systeme geliefert werden sollen, also ist ein Bedarf für "mindestens hundert" wohl überhaupt kein Problem.  Und von Bedeutung war zuletzt nur der Terroreinsatz der Drohnen und Raketen gegen zivile Ziele weit hinter der Front, also sind die Prioritäten klar: Unschuldigen Menschen weitab von der Front wieder Sicherheit geben.
An der Front dagegen operiert außer den Himars und teilweise den PzH2000 sowieso nahezu alles in Reichweite russischer Artillerie und eine Artilleriegranate ist billiger und nicht abwehrbar.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> und wenn es nach jedem Angriff in Kiew knallt, ist das sicher nicht gut für die Moral?


Es gibt derzeit nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts, was die Moral der Ukrainer untergraben könnte - im Gegenteil. Leg dich wieder hin...

Nette Ansprache auch - hab ich unter einem Tweet der ruzz. Botschaft in London gefunden:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1580369566185971712

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt zahlreiche Staaten, die auf Ex-Sowjettechnik setzen (grob 1/3 des Erdballs) und die sich sehr wohl gegen Russland aussprechen.


Nur wieviele davon haben stetig schwelende Grenzkonflikte mit ihren direkten Nachbarn und wieviele davon, auf der Gegenseite, sind und haben davon das militärische Potenzial eines China?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den meisten von denen ist die indische Rüstungsindustrie riesig und ziemlich selbstständig.


In Teilen mag das zutreffen, aber eben auch nicht durch die Bank, bei der indischen Rüstungsindustrie.
Man hatte wohl daher auch nicht ohne Grund, nach der langen wie kostenintensiven Eigenentwicklung und Beschaffung (von über hundert Stück) des "Katastrophenpanzers" Arjun, dann von Seiten des indischen Militärs doch lieber gefordert und beschlossen mehrere hundert neue t-90 aus Russland zu kaufen, als nur noch eine Rupie in diesen Panzer zu investieren und das obwohl die ersten Fahrzeuge davon erst 2007 überhaupt in Dienst gestellt worden sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn, nur er erzählt sehr viel Dinge, die sich als falsch erweisen.Ich bin immer skeptisch wenn es keine Bilder gibt, also neue.



Gerade jemand wie du, mit deinen Gedankengängen und Ansichten sollte lieber mal ganz Stil sein, anderen das verbreiten von falschen Informationen zu unterstellen, der selbst den lieben langen Tag die meiste Zeit nur, ohne Untertreibung, Schrott von sich gibt und eins zu eins pro russischen Nonsens wiederkäut.


----------



## Tschetan (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass du hier wieder besseren Wissens andere aussagen verbreitest...
> ...soll die Moderation beurteilen.



Schon klar, drohst du wieder?
Wenn du genauer lesen würdest, solltest du erkannt haben das ich die Angriffe auf die Infrastruktur meinte, die es vorher eben nicht in dieser Form gab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zweitens werden zwangsdeportierte Ukrainer ausgesprochen wenig Lust haben, für Putin zu malochen



Vielleicht mal eine vernünftige Quelle?  Also nicht könnte, hörte, vermutlich? Am besten von der UN ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sondern auch für deren Familien, denn es wurden ja ganze Familien, schwerpunktmäßig sogar Frauen und Kinder, verschleppt,



Wie oben. 








						Ukraine-Krieg: Anzahl der Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine nach Nachbarländern 2022 | Statista
					

Bis Oktober 2022 haben laut Schätzungen des UN-Flüchtlingskommissariats (UNHCR) rund 13,7Millionen Menschen die Grenze aus der Ukraine in Folge des Krieges und aufgrund der Angriffe des russischen Militärs im Lande überschritten.




					de.statista.com
				




Immerhin sind offiziell mehr als 2,8Mio Ukrainer als Flüchtlinge in Russland. Warum also noch zusätzlich Ukrainer verschleppen?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wohl überhaupt kein Problem.



Ja, aber wann? Die nächsten Iris kommen im Jahr 2023 und die Frage ist auch, welche Anzahl an Raketen produziert wurden und werden?
Kostet rund 140Mio.


----------



## behemoth85 (14. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Diese Bombardierungen,  wären am Anfang nie möglich gewesen und die Russen hätten da wenig Verständnis gehabt, wenn ihre slawischen Brüder leiden müssen


Soll das ein Witz sein ? Russland ist die allergrößte Bedrohung der slawischen Nationen und größter Feind, kein Bruder. Im Komunismus demonstrierte man den falschen Schulterschluss für die Kameras, aus der kranken russischen Regimes-Propaganda heraus und natürlich fanden sich Volksverräter im gesamten Ostblock die sich dem komunistischen Regime unterjochten für ein "etwas" besseres Leben. Aber diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.

Die Sowietunion war von Beginn ihrer Exystenz an von den slawischen Nationen verachtet und wurde bekämpft. Nach dem Zusammebbruch gab es in keinem Land eine Annäherung zu Russland.
Seit 30 Jahren emanzpiert sich die Ukraine von Moskau weg, kämpft um ihre Souverenität.

Die Russen waren nie Brüder, das war nur Ostblock Propaganda. Östlich der Oder wusste und weiß jedes Kind dass Russland die größte Bedrohung und Feind Osteuropas ist. Weiß ja nicht was es neben 6 Monaten Krieg noch braucht um bei euch ewig Gestrigen die kranke Ideologie aus der Birne zu bekommen, aber ... wache mal im 21. Jahrhundert auf.

Und was die russisch-ukrainische Geschichte und Symbolik betrifft hat sie bei den Russen vlt einen romantischen Charakter, aber die Ukrainer verachten insgesamt Russland und Putin und man kann es ihnen wohl kaum verübeln.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

> Selenskyj: Russland wirft Tausende Mobilisierte an die Front​Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hatte im September eine Teilmobilisierung von 300.000 Soldaten angekündigt, um Verluste im Ukraine-Krieg auszugleichen. Tatsächlich trifft die Mobilisierung aber alle Teile der russischen Gesellschaft. Hunderttausende Männer sind vor der Einberufung ins Ausland geflohen.
> 
> Die eingezogenen Soldaten werden nach Berichten oft ohne Ausbildung und schlecht bewaffnet an die Front geschickt. Am Donnerstag wurde der Tod von fünf solcher Männer aus dem sibirischen Gebiet Tscheljabinsk offiziell bestätigt. Andere Soldaten geraten schnell in ukrainische Gefangenschaft.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Selenskyj: Russland verheizt Soldaten als Kanonenfutter

Mir tun vor allem die russischen Soldaten leid die dazu gezwungen werden.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Wir"? Ich hoffe, du teilst diesen Bullshit nicht, der 1:1 aus der gleichen Rassismusecke wie diverse "Umvolkungs"-Phantasien zu stammen scheint.


Naja, wir im Sinne als gesamt betrachtete Menschheit. Auch wenn es sich bei "denen" lediglich um eine Minderheit handelt, so hat sie offensichtlich immensen Einfluss auf das Weltgeschehen.

Es geht ja bei der Austausch-Theorie um einen gezielten Mechanismus. Das ist totaler Humbug. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass sich westliche, stark europäisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten, den Luxus einer Politk erlauben, mit der man heutzutage im Schnitt nur 1,5 Kinder in die Welt bringen mag, während z.B. stark orientalisch und in Russland dann auch asiatisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten höhere Geburtenraten haben. Das ist dann nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis in USA die Hispanics, bei uns die arabisch und in Russland die orientalischen bzw. asiatischen Gesellschaftsteile die rein zahlenmäßige Mehrheit stellen. Wenn man nun als Politiker mit etwas verquerer Hirnakrobatik darin ein gesteuertes Muster plus Problem erkennt, dann kommt ein Krieg, wo man diese Irgendwann-Mehrheiten dezimieren kann, doch recht gelegen.

Bedenke dabei immer, dass wir uns in den Motiven des Kremls immer wieder täuschten bzw. uns nicht erklären konnte, warum man politisch wie militärisch so viel Dummes Verhalten zur Schau stellen konnte und weiterhin stellt. Da kann man ruhig auch mal abseits der üblichen Pfade wandern und nach anderen Motivationen hinter der Fassade suchen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Noch gibt es hohe Zustimmungswerte in vielen Staaten, aber wie lange hält sie an?


Lange genug. Die im Kreml, ihre Lakaien  - und du - werde sich noch verwundert die Augen reiben, wie die EU eisern standhält.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Noch gibt es hohe Zustimmungswerte in vielen Staaten, aber wie lange hält sie an?


Nehmen wir einen linearen Verlauf an wären das also -2% alle 6 Monate (was angesichts aktuell nicht weiter zunehmenden negativen Folgen für die EU-Bevölkerung ziemlich unrealistisch ist). Bei 70% Zustimmung sind es also noch 5 Jahre.

Gleichzeitig schauen wir uns mal an was die Abstimmungsverhältnisse in der UN sagen:
2014 waren es 100 Staaten die sich offen gegen Russlands Agressionen ausgesprochen haben, anfang des Jahres 141 und nun 143. Wo zeigt DER Trend also hin? 








						UN-Vollversammlung verurteilt russische Annexionen
					

Die UN-Vollversammlung hat die Annexionen Russlands in der Ukraine mit überwältigender Mehrheit verurteilt. 143 der 193 Mitgliedsstaaten stimmten für eine entsprechende Resolution - fünf Länder votierten dagegen, 35 enthielten sich.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Oktober 2022)

Nach seinen wirren Tweets kommt nun also quasi eine Drohung von Musk bzw. SpaceX.









						Monatliche Kosten von 20 Millionen Dollar: Musk will Starlink in der Ukraine nach scharfer Kritik doch weiterbetreiben
					

Wegen hoher Kosten hatte der Unternehmer das Pentagon aufgefordert, die Internet-Infrastruktur in der Ukraine zu bezahlen. Nun lenkt Musk ein.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				





Und da unser lieber "Putin, ich liege Dir zu Füßen"-Tschetan hier was von sinkender Moral bzgl. der terroristischen russischen Raketenangriffe faselt: Meiner Meinung nach schießt sich Moskau mit diesen Attacken selbst ins Knie. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund, dass diese Angriffe keinerlei strategische militärische Erfolge bedeuten, sondern Russland damit eben nur eigene Ressourcen verbrät. Das ist einfach nur Verzweiflung und Terror und wird Russland auch nicht ewig weiterführen können, da sie irgendwann schlicht nicht mehr genug Material zur Verfügung haben werden.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Nach seinen wirren Tweets kommt nun also quasi eine Drohung von Musk bzw. SpaceX.


Yo, der ist derzeit echt schräg drauf (na ja, wann denn eigentlich nicht).
Vor allem, wenn man da so die Artikel dazu durchliest, er will im Monat nun vom Pentagon 120 Mio. US $ für die Weiternutzung für die Ukraine in 2022.








						Ukraine-Liveblog: Musk will Pentagon-Geld für Starlink-Internet in der Ukraine
					

Botschafter Melnyks Abschied: „Danke für Ihre Geduld“ +++ Charkiw meldet russischen Raketenbeschuss +++ Merkel verteidigt Entscheidung für russisches Gas +++ alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.faz.net
				




Hat der jetzt Geldsorgen, dass er da um ein paar Peanuts rumschwurbelt?

Ist dem irgendwie entgangen, dass die US Regierung eh schon mit in der Finanzierung ist?








						Ukraine: US-Regierung soll Millionen für Satelliten-Internet Starlink bezahlt haben
					

Elon Musk folgte der Bitte des ukrainischen Digitalisierungsministers und aktivierte den Satelliten-Internetdienst. Nun gibt es Details zur Kostenabrechnung




					www.derstandard.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Oktober 2022)

> +++ 08:51 Kremlnahe Fake-Anrufer entlocken ukrainischem Außenminister brisante Aussagen +++​Mit einem fingierten Anruf haben kremlnahe Komiker dem ukrainischen Außenminister Dmytro Kuleba brisante Aussagen zur Krim und der Kriegsführung entlockt. "Wenn Sie mich fragen, wer auf der Krim oder in Belgorod etwas in die Luft sprengt, dann sage ich Ihnen im Privaten, ja, das waren wir", sagte Kuleba in dem Telefonat, das am Freitag in russischen Medien weit verbreitet wurde. Der russische Anrufer auf der Gegenseite hatte sich als Ex-Botschafter der USA in Moskau, Michael McFaul, ausgegeben. Das gleiche Komiker-Paar hatte mit einem ähnlichen Trick im Juni bereits die Berliner Bürgermeisterin Franziska Giffey reingelegt. In Russland wird die Ukraine für die Explosion auf der Krim-Brücke verantwortlich gemacht. Kiew hat sich offiziell nicht dazu bekannt. Kulebas Aussage dürfte in Moskau aber als Schuldgeständnis auch für die Beschädigung der Brücke gewertet werden. Gleichzeitig sagte Kuleba auch, dass die Gegenoffensive im Süden der Ukraine in enger Abstimmung mit den USA erfolgt sei.


Quelle: NTV


Manchmal fragt man sich echt wieso einige wichtige Politiker so vertrauensvoll sind und dann auch noch zu einem vermeintlichen ehemaligen Botschafter. Da bekleckern sich irgendwie alle Seiten nicht mit Ruhm.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich echt wieso einige wichtige Politiker so vertrauensvoll sind und dann auch noch zu einem vermeintlichen ehemaligen Botschafter. Da bekleckern sich irgendwie alle Seiten nicht mit Ruhm.


Das hat langsam was von Enkeltrick auf diplomatisch bzw. politisch. Vielleicht sollte man in diesen Kreisen auch langsam anfangen Aufklärungskampagnen zu fahren.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich echt wieso einige wichtige Politiker so vertrauensvoll sind und dann auch noch zu einem vermeintlichen ehemaligen Botschafter. Da bekleckern sich irgendwie alle Seiten nicht mit Ruhm.


Wobei dem Publikum vermutlich das Lachen im Hals stecken bleibt, wenn es erst einmal realisiert, was da gerade herausgekitzelt wurde.

"Hihihi, jetzt hat er sich verraten, hahaha, total lustig und ... Öhem, Moment mal! Die Ukraine kann bei uns Schei5e in die Luft sprengen? Ich dachte, Putin und unser glorreichen Streitkräfte verhindern das? Mamutschka, das macht mir Angst, mach das weg!"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (14. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei dem Publikum vermutlich das Lachen im Hals stecken bleibt, wenn es erst einmal realisiert, was da gerade herausgekitzelt wurde.
> 
> "Hihihi, jetzt hat er sich verraten, hahaha, total lustig und ... Öhem, Moment mal! Die Ukraine kann bei uns Schei5e in die Luft sprengen? Ich dachte, Putin und unser glorreichen Streitkräfte verhindern das? Mamutschka, das macht mir Angst, mach das weg!"


Theoretisch richtig, aber praktisch hat der russische Führer ja ohnehin schon längst den Ukrainern die Schuld gegeben.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich echt wieso einige wichtige Politiker so vertrauensvoll sind und dann auch noch zu einem vermeintlichen ehemaligen Botschafter. Da bekleckern sich irgendwie alle Seiten nicht mit Ruhm.


Oder wir haben es hier mit so etwas zu tun.









						Sonantic
					

Create a captivating performance using AI based, emotionally expressive text-to-speech.




					www.sonantic.io


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur wieviele davon haben stetig schwelende Grenzkonflikte mit ihren direkten Nachbarn und wieviele davon, auf der Gegenseite, sind und haben davon das militärische Potenzial eines China?



Hmm - Pakistan und Vietnam würden mir spontan einfallen  .
Wenn man das relative militärische Potential nimmt, kann man die Liste auch noch um halb Afrika verlängern.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Es geht ja bei der Austausch-Theorie um einen gezielten Mechanismus. Das ist totaler Humbug. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass sich westliche, stark europäisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten, den Luxus einer Politk erlauben, mit der man heutzutage im Schnitt nur 1,5 Kinder in die Welt bringen mag, während z.B. stark orientalisch und in Russland dann auch asiatisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten höhere Geburtenraten haben.



Du verbreitest schon wieder Schwurblergeschwurbel. Die kulturelle Prägung hat jenseits eines 1-Generation-Lags auf die Geburtenrate einen eher geringen Einfluss. Viel stärker ist die Korrelation mit dem Lebensstandard. Das "die anderen" viele Kinder kriegen ist ein typisches Narrativ von Rassisten, in der Praxis sind es vor allem die Armen. Wohlhabende, die in 2+ter Generation einen Lebenswandel auf westeuropäischen Niveau führen, kommen dagegen selbst Afrika, Südostasien oder Russland oft nicht über zwei Kinder. Um näher beim Thema zu bleiben wichtige Führer, die Russland unterstützen: Putin hat beispielsweise zwei Kinder und, soweit man weiß, nur eine Enkelin. Jinping hat ein Kind. Modi gar keins (und weil das bei einem Zölibaten ein Sonderfall ist: Murmu hat drei Kinder, stammt aber aus relativ ärmlichen Verhältnissen), Raisi zwei, Kim ein Kind (und trotz der nicht so ganz europäischen). Dagegen hat Israel, dass nun wirklich nicht im Ruf steht asiatisch oder überwiegend muslimisch geprägt zu sein, aber viele arme Einwanderer hat, eine Fertilitätsrate von fast 3.

Für den Planeten ist aber selbst 1,5 noch arg viel.




compisucher schrieb:


> Hat der jetzt Geldsorgen, dass er da um ein paar Peanuts rumschwurbelt?



Twitter ist nicht billig.



> Ist dem irgendwie entgangen, dass die US Regierung eh schon mit in der Finanzierung ist?



Vielleicht sollte ihm Biden mal ganz freundlich stecken, dass Air Force und NASA sich auch auf der Basis von Markt- statt Subventionspreisen nach Partnern umschauen können.




juko888 schrieb:


> Quelle: NTV
> 
> 
> Manchmal fragt man sich echt wieso einige wichtige Politiker so vertrauensvoll sind und dann auch noch zu einem vermeintlichen ehemaligen Botschafter. Da bekleckern sich irgendwie alle Seiten nicht mit Ruhm.



Auch wenn es wohl das gleiche Duo war, dass schon Giffey reingelegt hat: Wurde diese Meldung schon außerhalb russischer Medien bestätigt?

Interessant aber auch die zweitjüngste Meldung


			
				https://www.n-tv.de/politik/22-10-Stromversorgung-fuer-AKW-Saporischschja-verbessert--article23143824.html schrieb:
			
		

> +++ 21:48 Stromanlage in russischem Grenzgebiet nach ukrainischem Angriff in Brand +++
> Eine Stromanlage in der russischen Grenzstadt Belgorod hat nach einem ukrainischen Angriff Feuer gefangen. ... Gladkow teilt zudem mit, ukrainische Raketen hätten eine Eisenbahnstrecke getroffen und mehrere Stromleitungen beschädigt. Dadurch sei der Bahnverkehr für mehrere Stunden unterbrochen gewesen. Bereits am Donnerstag hatte die Ukraine ein Munitionsdepot und ein Wohnhaus in der russischen Region Belgorod bombardiert.



Zwar auch nur russische Quellen, aber so leicht prüfbare und aus die eigene Sicherheit widerlegende Faktenaussagen werden selten gefaked. Ich glaube, ich hatte schon mal die These geäußert, dass die nicht-Angriffe Russlands auf ukrainische Schlüsselinfrastruktur und die nicht-Angriffe der Ukraine auf russische Schlüsselinfrastruktur in direktem Bezug zueinander standen.
Jetzt hat Putin Wind gesäht  .


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Naja, wir im Sinne als gesamt betrachtete Menschheit. Auch wenn es sich bei "denen" lediglich um eine Minderheit handelt, so hat sie offensichtlich immensen Einfluss auf das Weltgeschehen.
> 
> Es geht ja bei der Austausch-Theorie um einen gezielten Mechanismus. Das ist totaler Humbug. Es ist aber eine Tatsache, dass sich westliche, stark europäisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten, den Luxus einer Politk erlauben, mit der man heutzutage im Schnitt nur 1,5 Kinder in die Welt bringen mag, während z.B. stark orientalisch und in Russland dann auch asiatisch geprägte Gesellschaftsschichten höhere Geburtenraten haben. Das ist dann nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis in USA die Hispanics, bei uns die arabisch und in Russland die orientalischen bzw. asiatischen Gesellschaftsteile die rein zahlenmäßige Mehrheit stellen. [...]



Das Folgende bitte als kritischen Hinweis verstehen: Die Beobachtung ist richtig, die Analyse falsch bzw. unvollständig und hat eine weit offene Flanke für Rassismus. Auch wenn ich mir sehr sicher bin, dass du das nicht intendiert hast.
In China, in Indien, in quasi jedem Entwicklungs- und Schwellenland lässt sich beobachten, dass mit sozio-ökonomischem Fortschritt, mit steigendem Lebensstandard, die Geburtenrate sinkt. Zumindest für die gesellschaftlichen Schichten, die an diesem Fortschritt teilhaben. Da es bei der gesellschaftlichen, sozio-ökonomischen Teilhabe aber selbst in vielen hochentwickelten Gesellschaft noch hapert - sehr offensichtlich, aber bei weitem nicht nur entlang ethnischer Trennlinien - kann zwar so ein Eindruck entstehen. Wenn man diese Verknüpfung aber nicht herstellt, kommt man schnell zu Aussagen wie z.B. dem alten Megatonnen-Facepalm-Kommentar von Gloria von Thurn und Taxis, nach dem Motto "die schnackseln halt gerne". Es hat nicht primär etwas mit westlicher "spätrömischer Dekadenz" vs. ja was eigentlich? zu tun. Punkt. Genau letzteren Eindruck erweckt dein Beitrag aber.
Egal, welche Politiker sich diese falsche/unvollständige Analyse jetzt zu was für sinistren Zwecken auch immer zu nutzen machen wollen.

/edit: ruyven war deutlich schneller.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

Das hat alles nichts mehr mit der Ukraine zu tun.

Deswegen von mir On-Topic:



> 20:35 Uhr
> Deutsche Flugabwehr Iris-T in Ukraine im Einsatz​
> Die Ukraine setzt das vor wenigen Tagen von Deutschland gelieferte Flugabwehrwehrsystem Iris-T bereits im Süden des Landes ein. Das sagte der Sprecher der ukrainischen Luftwaffe Jurij Ihnat. Den genauen Ort nannte er nicht, sprach nur allgemein von "südlicher Richtung". *Die Ukraine sei weltweit das erste Land, das dieses hochmoderne Flugabwehrsystem einsetze.*
> 
> Der ukrainische Verteidigungsminister Olexij Resnikow hatte am Mittwoch bestätigt, dass das erste System Iris-T in dem von Russland angegriffenen Land angekommen sei. Deutschland will Kiew zunächst vier der jeweils 140 Millionen Euro teuren Waffensysteme zur Verfügung stellen; die Finanzierung von drei weiteren ist gesichert. Jede Einheit besteht aus Radaranlage, Gefechtsstand und drei auf Lastwagen montierten Raketenwerfern. Iris-T SLM kann auf Ziele bis 20 Kilometer Flughöhe und 40 Kilometer Entfernung feuern. Damit kann eine mittlere Großstadt wie Nürnberg oder Hannover geschützt werden.


Die Ukraine ist das erste Land welches dieses System einsetzt. Ich hoffe erfolgreich.
3 weitere Systeme folgen. Vielleicht in der Zukunft noch mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist das erste Land welches dieses System einsetzt. Ich hoffe erfolgreich.
> 3 weitere Systeme folgen. Vielleicht in der Zukunft noch mehr.


Laut Omid Nouripour bei Maybrit Illner am Donnerstag den 13.10.2022; *10 (gesamt)*


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der Angst vor dem Einsatz von Atomwaffen: https://warontherocks.com/2022/10/the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh/
> 
> Generell sollte der Website mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt werden, da stehen kluge Debattenbeiträge drauf.


Zusammenfassend mit vielen Worten, steht in dem Text, das wir es mit einem Irren zu tun haben, der den nuklearen Holocaust auslösen wird, weil er seinen imperialen und hegemonialen Willen nicht bekommt, weil der Westen einem völkerrechtswidrig angegriffenen Staat, aktiv mit Militärhilfe unterstützt!
Wenn das die Konsequenz ist, werden wir alle das Jahr 2050 nicht mehr erleben, weil das kann jeder Idiot mit Atomwaffen initiieren!
Ich persönlich halte das für nichts anderes als eine Erpressung, um die Bevölkerung im Sinne der Russischen Föderation aufzuhetzen, gleiches gilt für die Pipeline in  der Ostsee.
Klar das man NS2 zumindestens teilweise unverletzt lässt, um es politisch zu instrumentalisieren.
Die Ukraine braucht im Moment Flugabwehr und danach Panzer jeglicher Art!
So schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend mit vielen Worten, steht in dem Text, das wir es mit einem Irren zu tun haben, der den nuklearen Holocaust auslösen wird


Nein da steht, dass Putin nachdem er selbst die nukleare Schwelle überschritten hat irrational reagieren könnte weil er Gegenaktionen der USA falsch interpretiert.
Das ist schon ein Unterschied.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Ukraine braucht im Moment Flugabwehr und danach Panzer jeglicher Art!


Ich glaube, dass die Ukraine gar nicht mehr verlieren kann.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein da steht, dass Putin nachdem er selbst die nukleare Schwelle überschritten hat irrational reagieren könnte weil er Gegenaktionen der USA falsch interpretiert.
> Das ist schon ein Unterschied.


Ähm, nein!
Die ganze Situation besteht nur auf grund seiner *imperialen und hegemonialen Ziele *und weil seine Armee nicht in der Lage ist, das umzusetzen, sondern im Gegenteil, bei jeder Gelegneheit, richtig eine auf die Mütze bekommt!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Ukraine gar nicht mehr verlieren kann.


Ich auch!
Es geht aber darum den ganzen Konflikt, so schnell wie möglich zu *entscheiden* und das geht hauptsächlich mit deutschen Raubtieren, zur Vertreibung der russischen Armee aus dem Territorium der Ukraine, plus Flugabwehr im gesammten Hinterland, zum Schutz der zivilen Infrastruktuktur!


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum zwischen Kampfpanzern und Haubitzen ein Unterschied gemacht wird.
Eine fahrbare gepanzerte Haubitze ist doch auch eine Art Panzer.
Und kann sogar noch viel weiter schiessen. Ist doch quasi noch gefährlicher oder nicht?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum zwischen Kampfpanzern und Haubitzen ein Unterschied gemacht wird.


Weil es 2 unterschiedliche systeme sind.
Ein kampfpanzer klärt seine zeile selbst auf und macht sie weg. Außerdem ist er stärker gepanzert. 
Eine haubitze steht weiter hinten, sieht ihre ziele dementsprechend nicht und benötigt deshalb weniger panzerung. (dafür mehr munition) Also steht ein aufklärer ganz vorn, sieht ein ziel/die ziele, funkt die haubitzen an und sagt "auf position x ist was störendes, mach das mal weg!". Darauf hin schießen dann die haubitzen ins zielgebiet. 
Allerdings kann man mit heutigen panzerhaubitzen auch eher mal einen direkt-schuß wagen, da diese ihr rohr schnell und präzise ausrichten und dann schnell verschwinden können. Dazu muß die neueste generation zum schießen wohl nicht mehr anhalten. Das erfordert aber immer noch, das du deinen gegner erkennst bevor er dich erkennt und da ist man mit einer haubitze einem kampfpanzer unterlegen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum zwischen Kampfpanzern und Haubitzen ein Unterschied gemacht wird.
> Eine fahrbare gepanzerte Haubitze ist doch auch eine Art Panzer.
> Und kann sogar noch viel weiter schiessen. Ist doch quasi noch gefährlicher oder nicht?


Kampfpanzer werden im direkten Kampf gegen Gegner eingesetzt,
sie sind stärker gepanzert, aber mobiler.
Haubitzen haben stärkere Kanonen,
sind weniger gepanzert und bekämpfen Ziele aus größerer Distanz.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil es 2 unterschiedliche systeme sind.
> Ein kampfpanzer klärt seine zeile selbst auf und macht sie weg. Außerdem ist er stärker gepanzert.
> Eine haubitze steht weiter hinten, sieht ihre ziele dementsprechend nicht und benötigt deshalb weniger panzerung. (dafür mehr munition) Also steht ein aufklärer ganz vorn, sieht ein ziel/die ziele, funkt die haubitzen an und sagt "auf position x ist was störendes, mach das mal weg!". Darauf hin schießen dann die haubitzen ins zielgebiet.
> Allerdings kann man mit heutigen panzerhaubitzen auch eher mal einen direkt-schuß wagen, da diese ihr rohr schnell und präzise ausrichten und dann schnell verschwinden können. Dazu muß die neueste generation zum schießen wohl nicht mehr anhalten. Das erfordert aber immer noch, das du deinen gegner erkennst bevor er dich erkennt und da ist man mit einer haubitze einem kampfpanzer unterlegen.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Kampfpanzer werden im direkten Kampf gegen Gegner eingesetzt,
> sie sind stärker gepanzert, aber mobiler.
> Haubitzen haben stärkere Kanonen,
> sind weniger gepanzert und bekämpfen Ziele aus größerer Distanz.


Das weiß ich ja. 

Dennoch schiesst eine Haubitze deutlich weiter. Und ist meiner Meinung nach deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich.
Ich finde es schwierig zu sagen :" Haubitze da drücken wir mal ein Auge und zu und Kampfpanzer gehen gar nicht!"

Ich finde die sollten auch Kampfpanzer liefern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch schiesst eine Haubitze deutlich weiter. Und ist meiner Meinung nach deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich.


Wenn du das so siehst gibt es aber auch keinen unterschied zu einem infanteristen. Der ist zwar nicht gepanzert, kann als "multi-waffe" aber von der schulter panzer, luftfahrzeuge, mit viel glück sogar raketen, mittels scharfschützen-gewehr andere infanterie auf entfernung, mit sturmgewehr auf mittlerer und sogar mit einem messer im nahkampf bekämpfen. Zudem dürfte er für groß-gerät kaum aus zu machen sein.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es schwierig zu sagen :" Haubitze da drücken wir mal ein Auge und zu und Kampfpanzer gehen gar nicht!"
> 
> Ich finde die sollten auch Kampfpanzer liefern.


Mach dir nichts draus, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Es muß ja nicht das neueste vom neuen geliefert werden. Es reicht doch wenn die industrie ihre alt-bestände wieder her richtet und liefert.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja.
> 
> Dennoch schiesst eine Haubitze deutlich weiter. Und ist meiner Meinung nach deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich.
> Ich finde es schwierig zu sagen :" Haubitze da drücken wir mal ein Auge und zu und Kampfpanzer gehen gar nicht!"
> ...


Das ist eine politische Entscheidung,
wenn alle Rüstungsfirmen Überstunden schrubben,
das Material in die Ukraine bringen,
wäre der Krieg in wenigen Monaten vorbei.

Das Blöde ist nur,
im Kreml herrscht ein Kleptokrat mit Atomwaffen.

Die Frage ist jetzt,
wie weit kann die Unterstützung gehen, ohne das der Putin jetzt völlig durchdreht.

Der wird auch nicht zurücktreten und sagen,
Sry.,  das war ein Irrtum ...


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt,
> wie weit kann die Unterstützung gehen, ohne das der Putin jetzt völlig durchdreht.


Der kann doch wegen jeden Furz durchdrehen und sich einen Grund suchen. Ist alles willkürlich.
Aber zum Glück kann er nicht alleine irgendeine Atomwaffe zünden. Und ich hoffe auf den (Rest)-Verstand seiner Leute.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Der wird auch nicht zurücktreten und sagen,
> Sry.,  das war ein Irrtum ...


Vielleicht beseitigen sie ihn ja noch. Also die eigenen Leute.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Diese Hoffnung teile ich nicht,
aus Russland kam noch nie etwas Gescheites, aus politischer Sicht gesehen ...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

Was ich witzig finde ist, das hauptsächlich die "Weiber" sowohl in politischen Positionen und mit Macht ausgestattet, als auch im Fernsehen als Expertinnen gegen Putler zu Felde ziehen.

Während die Mehrzahl der Kerle sich in "Angst" suhlen, muss man nur mal rein rational analysieren wer mit Macht (Politik/Posten) und Expertise im Fernsehen, gegen Putler zu Felde zieht und sich eher *nicht* einschüchtern lässt

Da sind:

Sanna Marin
Kaja Kallas
Ingrida Šimonytė
Magdalena Andersson
Natalia Gavrilița
Ursula von der Leyen
Annalena Baerbock
Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann

Claudia Major
Katrin Eigendorf
Florence Gaub
Sabine Adler
Alice Bota
Constanze Stelzenmüller
Mariam Lau
Gesine Dornblüth
Golineh Atai

Bei all denen hat der Putler reichlich wenig zu lachen, da wirken "unsere" männlichen "Friedensstifter"mit ein wenig weiblicher Hilfe:

Viktor Orban

Johannes Varwick
Richard David Precht
Erich Vad
Harald Welzer
Harald Kujat

Juli Zeh
Alice Schwarzer
Sarah Wagenknecht
Gabriele Krone Schmalz

gerade zu wie aus der Zeit gefallenen Schulbuben und Mädels

Sehr lobend erwähnen möchte ich noch die Herren

Hans-Lothar Domröse
Egon Ramms
Erhard Bühler

die die Flanke der "Weiber" hervorragend decken


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

@Don-71 : Die kenne ich fast alle. Weil ich regelmäßig Politiksendungen gucke.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Mit mehr weiblicher Macht,
würde es viele Konflikte gar nicht erst geben ....


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit mehr weiblicher Macht,
> würde es viele Konflikte gar nicht erst geben ....


Das stimmt. Ich kenne keinen Krieg der von einer Frau angefangen wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Jo,
wir sollten unseren guten Seelen auch mal mehr Respekt entgegen bringen.

Der Lohnunterschied ist schon eine Sauerei,
dagegen muß mal was getan werden.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit mehr weiblicher Macht,
> würde es viele Konflikte gar nicht erst geben ....





RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich kenne keinen Krieg der von einer Frau angefangen wurde.


Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, Mädels können ganz schön "tough" sein und sie sind gerade was Krisen und Kriege anbelangt, viel härter im "nehmen" als viele denken.
Man schaue sich nur mal Deutschland an, wer hat denn nach 1945, nach dem Krieg als Trümmerfrauen vieles wieder "aufgebaut", und wie war die Verteilung bei der Berlin Blockade an Erwachsenen Frauen und Männer -> 80:20 oder 70:30?
Ich bin bei euch das die "Mädels" wahrscheinlich länger brauchen, bis die "Hutschnur" reißt, wenn sie aber mal gerissen ist, ist mit vielen nicht gut Kirschen essen.
Ein Blick in die Vergangenheit,
Z.B Elizabeth I, Katharina die Große, Maria Theresia, Madame Pompadour, Königin Luise, Königin Victoria etc. waren nicht ubedingt "Damen" mit denen man sich anlegen sollte, die konnten auch ganz gut austeilen, wenn es darauf ankam.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, Mädels können ganz schön "tough" sein und sie sind gerade was Krisen und Kriege anbelangt, viel härter im "nehmen" als viele denken.
> Man schaue sich nur mal Deutschland an, wer hat denn nach 1945, nach dem Krieg als Trümmerfrauen vieles wieder "aufgebaut", und wie war die Verteilung bei der Berlin Blockade an Erwachsenen Frauen und Männer -> 80:20 oder 70:30.
> Ich bin bei euch das die "Mädels" wahrscheinlich länger brauchen, bis die "Hutschnur" reißt, wenn sie aber mal gerissen ist, ist mit vielen nicht gut Kirschen essen.
> Ein Blick in die Vergangenheit,
> Z.B Elizabeth I, Katharina die Große, Maria Theresia, Madame Pompadour, Königin Luise, Königin Victoria etc. waren nicht ubedingt "Damen" mit denen man sich anlegen sollte, die konnten auch ganz gut austeilen, wenn es drauf ankam.


Selbstverständlich, aber generell überwiegt doch das friedliche Naturell.

Alle Verbrechen/er  der letzten 100 Jahre in der letzten Zeit beruhen doch auf männlicher Dominaz,
lasst doch einfach mal unsere Weiber was machen,
die sind doch nicht doof.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Frauen können auch bösartig sein. Und Menschen ermorden (für Geld usw).
Nur meistens sind sie nicht in ganz hohen Machtpositionen.
Und mir ist wie gesagt kein Krieg bekannt der von einer Frau begangen wurde.
Aber das führt wohl hier jetzt am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Alle Staatsverbrechen-Kriege der letzten Jahrhunderten sind von 
männlich dominierten Geselllschaften ausgegangen.
Vlt. ist das Testosteron daran schuld?
ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du verbreitest schon wieder Schwurblergeschwurbel. Die kulturelle Prägung hat jenseits eines 1-Generation-Lags auf die Geburtenrate einen eher geringen Einfluss. Viel stärker ist die Korrelation mit dem Lebensstandard. Das "die anderen" viele Kinder kriegen ist ein typisches Narrativ von Rassisten, in der Praxis sind es vor allem die Armen. Wohlhabende, die in 2+ter Generation einen Lebenswandel auf westeuropäischen Niveau führen, kommen dagegen selbst Afrika, Südostasien oder Russland oft nicht über zwei Kinder. Um näher beim Thema zu bleiben wichtige Führer, die Russland unterstützen: Putin hat beispielsweise zwei Kinder und, soweit man weiß, nur eine Enkelin. Jinping hat ein Kind. Modi gar keins (und weil das bei einem Zölibaten ein Sonderfall ist: Murmu hat drei Kinder, stammt aber aus relativ ärmlichen Verhältnissen), Raisi zwei, Kim ein Kind (und trotz der nicht so ganz europäischen). Dagegen hat Israel, dass nun wirklich nicht im Ruf steht asiatisch oder überwiegend muslimisch geprägt zu sein, aber viele arme Einwanderer hat, eine Fertilitätsrate von fast 3.


Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann nimmt die Geburtenrate mit dem Bildungsgrad der Frauen ab. Das erklärt auch das, was du mit dem 1-Generation-Lag meinst, wenn Migranten bei uns ankommen, selber vielleicht keine gleich hohe Bildung wie die eingesessene Bevölkerung aber durchschnittlich viele Kinder haben, und diese Kinder am Ende der schulischen Bildung ein genauso kartoffeliges Leben führen wie die ohne oder mit weiter zurück liegendem Migrationshintergund. Das ist aber eine andere Diskussion, die hier nicht her gehört. Deswegen präzisiere ich nun meine Aussage.

GANZ WICHTIG! Worauf ich hinaus will ist keinesfalls irgendwelche dämlich rassistischen Theorien zu unterfüttern. Eher unterstelle ich der russischen Führung so zu handeln! Mir geht es nämlich darum zu hinterfragen, warum man bei der Teilmobilmachung überproportional die armen, eher ungebildeten Menschen aus den hinteren Teilen des Landes ran holt und die tendenziell gebildeten Menschen aus dem Westen des Landes schont?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

Die nächste Frage ist, warum man ganz wild auf ukrainische Bevölkerung ist und wo man ihr habhaft wird, sie brutal gegen ihren Willen nach Russland deportiert?
Mittlerweile ist das nun in allen Gebieten mehr als offensichtlich, das man Kinder, Jugendliche und eher junge weibliche Ukrainerinnen bis ~ 40 Jahre, sofort nach Russland gegen ihren Willen verfrachtet.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, das die Demographie mit ein Krieggsgrund der Russischen Föderation ist.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2022)

Was ist die Motivation Russlands? Land kann es nicht sein. Davon hat Russland genug. Rohstoffe und Industrie im Donbass sind sicherlich nice2have aber eigentlich auch kein Grund am Rande eines nuklearen Holocausts zu jonglieren. Ideologie, als Synonym für Rache an anderen für eine Schmähung oder Demütigung Putins als Person gewordenes Russland, mag vllt noch passen. Ich finde gekränkte Eitelkeit  ist aber ehrlich gesagt ein ganz mieser Grund Zehntausende in den Tot zu schicken. Was bleibt dann noch? Demographie scheint mir da auch ein treibender Faktor zu sein.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ist die Motivation Russlands? Land kann es nicht sein. Davon hat Russland genug. Rohstoffe und Industrie im Donbass sind sicherlich nice2have aber eigentlich auch kein Grund am Rande eines nuklearen Holocausts zu jonglieren. Ideologie, als Synonym für Rache an anderen für eine Schmähung oder Demütigung Putins als Person gewordenes Russland, mag vllt noch passen. Ich finde gekränkte Eitelkeit  ist aber ehrlich gesagt ein ganz mieser Grund Zehntausende in den Tot zu schicken. Was bleibt dann noch? Demographie scheint mir da auch ein treibender Faktor zu sein.


Ich glaube es ist ein Mix aus vielem!
Neben prsönlicher Eitelkeit und dem Streben nach Eintragung in Geschichtsbücher gestüzt auf imperiale Ambitionen, sind die "Rohstoffe" der Ukraine sehr entscheidend.
Als Russland mit der Ukraine, würde man zumindestens mit westlicher Erntetechnologie, den gesammten Brotkorb der Welt kontrollieren, ein sehr klares Motiv, wo sich doch zumindestens in Europa das Ende der Gaslieferungen in einem Jahrzehnt ankündigt und man so eines mächtigen Trumphs und Einnahmen beraubt wird.
Dazu kommt das riesige Gasfeld der Ukraine, die nur allzu gerne bereit wäre, zumindestens für das verbleibende Jahrzehnt, Russlands Stellung einzunehmen.
Russland ist ein sterbender Staat, sowohl demographisch als auch industriell, von Dienstleistungen wollen wir mal nur auf sehr sehr kleiner Flamme reden. Putler und seine Mischpoke weiss das sehr genau.
Es gibt außer Rostoffe rein gar nichts, was Russland zu bieten hat, eher ist es für alle Nachbarn komplett abschreckend, wie man an den Aufständen und Oppositionellen von Belarus über Georgien und Kasachstan sehen kann. Damit ist in 10-15 Jahren kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen, isoweit muss man sich auf grund mangelnder Investitionen etwas einfallen lassen.
Ulrike Herrmann hat es gerade die Tage (3.Oktober) wieder auf den Pun kt gebracht, Russland ist ARM, auf pro Kopf gerechnet, wesentlich ärmer als Rumänen oder Bulgaren und das trotz massiver Bodenschätze.
Das bekommen selbst weniger Begabte mit der Zeit mit, plus die komplette Destruktivität  des russischen Systems, deshalb streben auch alle davon weg, das kann man sich ja als eingebildete Großmacht, nun aus "unzähligen" Gründen nun gar nicht gefallen lassen. Und da man nun nichts anderes hat, wie oben ausgeführt, geht es nur mit Gewalt, weil alle anderen Optionen, von allen Nachbran nur verlacht werden.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

In Russland hat sich die Kleptokratie alles schon aufgeteilt,
die Gier verlangt jetzt nach noch Mehr.

Aber lange wird das nicht mehr gutgehen,
mit zurückgehenden Bedarf an fossilen Brennstoffen, wird das Land sich zum "failed state" entwickeln.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die ganze Situation besteht nur auf grund seiner *imperialen und hegemonialen Ziele *und weil seine Armee nicht in der Lage ist, das umzusetzen, sondern im Gegenteil, bei jeder Gelegneheit, richtig eine auf die Mütze bekommt!


Das falsche Interpretieren von US Aktionen war darauf bezogen was die USA wahrscheinlich tun werden,
falls Russland taktische nukleare Gefechtsfeldwaffen einsetzt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht aber darum den ganzen Konflikt, so schnell wie möglich zu *entscheiden*


Kommt darauf was du willst, je länger der Krieg dauert desto nachhaltiger wird Russland geschwächt.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Haubitzen haben stärkere Kanonen,


Definitionswirrwarr
Man unterscheidet in der Artillerie zwischen Kanone, Haubitze und Mörser. Das sind unterschiedliche Dinge.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Juli Zeh
> Alice Schwarzer
> Sarah Wagenknecht
> Gabriele Krone Schmalz


Da hast du einige vergessen 


Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit mehr weiblicher Macht,
> würde es viele Konflikte gar nicht erst geben ....


Würde ich keine 5€ drauf wetten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage ist, warum man ganz wild auf ukrainische Bevölkerung ist und wo man ihr habhaft wird, sie brutal gegen ihren Willen nach Russland deportiert?


Ach Don, das kennen wir doch.
Bei Unternehmen Zitadelle war sowas sogar eine operative Zielsetzung.


----------



## Optiki (15. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon, das die Demographie mit ein Krieggsgrund der Russischen Föderation ist.


Russland hat doch schon so einen Überschuss an Frauen, warum sollten sie jetzt noch mehr Frauen haben wollen, vor allem wenn sie gleichzeitig junge Männer verlieren. 

Kinder kann man ja noch beeinflussen, die Frauen wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Wenn sie sich dann die entführten Frauen mit den Witwen vereinen, wird das wohl eher ein Nachteil für die Machthaber in Russland, Putin wird da wahrscheinlich schon Tod sein, wenn das ein Hoch erreicht.  

Die russischen Bevölkerung hat wohl eine permanente Angst vor einen Angriff von außerhalb und Putin geht es um Macht, also behauptet er, die die Ukraine stellt eine Gefahr und ein Großteil der Russen glaubt ihm das.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich kenne keinen Krieg der von einer Frau angefangen wurde.


Wie viele Frauen hatten denn in der modernen Geschichte bisher auch die Chance dazu? 🙄


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wie viele Frauen hatten denn in der modernen Geschichte bisher auch die Chance dazu? 🙄


Ich weiß hatte ich im vorigen Satz geschrieben:



RyzA schrieb:


> Nur meistens sind sie nicht in ganz hohen Machtpositionen.




Hätte ich wohl danach schreiben sollen.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> GANZ WICHTIG! Worauf ich hinaus will ist keinesfalls irgendwelche dämlich rassistischen Theorien zu unterfüttern. Eher unterstelle ich der russischen Führung so zu handeln! Mir geht es nämlich darum zu hinterfragen, warum man bei der Teilmobilmachung überproportional die armen, eher ungebildeten Menschen aus den hinteren Teilen des Landes ran holt und die tendenziell gebildeten Menschen aus dem Westen des Landes schont?


So ganz nebenbei fragt man sich wieso diese Teilmobilmachung übhaupt noch statt findet. Die Mehrheit der Eingezogenen will das garnicht, sind praktisch garnicht ausgebildet und überhaupt nicht vorbereitet, wie kann Putin darin noch eine Möglichkeit für eine Wende sehen ? Die meisten dieser Männer, oder eben sehr viele und auf jeden Fall mehr als bisher, werden in der Ukraine ihr Leben lassen. Die russische Planung ist beängstigend schlecht.

Ich frage mich wer und wann dort mit dieser Putinmafia endlich aufräumt. Die Putinclique zerstört seit Februar den russischen Staat in einem Tempo wie kein russ Staatsführer jemals zuvor. Anstatt Gegenkräfte zu formieren hauen die Eliten einfach ab. Dieser Staat scheint durch zu sein, mit sich selbst...

Edit: Allerdings scheint da jemandem allmählich zu dämmern wem man die Schuld für dieses Desaster geben wird. Die Mimik spricht für sich aber hört man da etwa erste kleine Stotterer eines Putins ? : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAZo68CcM5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2022)

Putin ist echt durch.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Putin ist echt durch.


Der leidet wohl zunehmend unter massiven Wahrnehmungsstörungen.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. Oktober 2022)

Wenn man ihn etwas analysiert merkt man sofort dass er sehr wohl weiß was er da von sich gibt. Schaut mal wann er halb lächelt, bei den Argumenten gibt er mit aller Frechheit und Arroganz zu erkennen dass er diesen Scheiss selbst nicht glaubt und es sich erlaubt zu schmuntzeln weil er über allem steht. Ihm ist es Wurscht ob das jemand glaubt weil er es einfach kann und so ist auch die Botschaft in die Welt und an den Westen. Er ist ein Psychopath der Gefahr ausstrahlen will. Ganz nach seiner Doktrin. Was ich aber krank finde ist dass viele Menschen ihn gerade dafür sympatisch finden lol


----------



## Optiki (15. Oktober 2022)

Laut Gerüchten soll Girkin ja jetzt an die Front gegangen sein, zumindest hat er schon eine Weile nichts mehr aus seinem Channel gepostet haben. Ebenfalls gibt es das Gerücht, dass zahlreiche russischen Blogger, welche sich zuletzt zum großen Teil sehr negativ über die russische Leistung geäußert haben, jetzt von einer staatlichen Einrichtung untersucht und belangt werden soll. Das wäre in so weit unpraktisch, da es zum großen Teil diese Blogger waren, welche ein zeitnahes Bild von der Front gemalt haben, nicht immer mit allen Wahrheiten, aber zumindest aufgezeigt haben, es passiert etwas.

Jetzt bauen die Russen schon auf freier Fläche ihre Gräben, mich überrascht der Krieg immer wieder.



Spoiler: neue Verteidigungslinie der Russen  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja der Thread ist auch mal wieder am schlafen.. Kraftwerk und Ölraffinerie in Belgorod, Truppensammlung in Gomel usw.

die Halbwertszeit von russischen Mobilisierten ist teilweise nur 10 Tage









						From Mobilization to Death in 10 Days: Russia’s Draftees Killed in Ukraine  - The Moscow Times
					

St.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




die iranischen Scheißdrohnen haben die Ukrainer jetzt auch schon ein Kampfjet gekostet, welcher in die Überreste geflogen ist und das russische MOD hat ein paar Videos veröffentlich, wie russische Kamikazedrohen unteranderem Teile eine S300 System zerstören, also da muss sich die USA echt nochmal an die Nase fassen und sich fragen, warum ihre Lösung so schlecht funktioniert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja.
> 
> Dennoch schiesst eine Haubitze deutlich weiter. Und ist meiner Meinung nach deswegen nicht weniger gefährlich.
> Ich finde es schwierig zu sagen :" Haubitze da drücken wir mal ein Auge und zu und Kampfpanzer gehen gar nicht!"
> ...



Ich hab ja schon im Militärthread die Ansicht vertreten, dass motorisierte Artillerie (bevorzugt auf Rädern, aber Kette geht auch) in Zeiten der Drohnenaufklärung die wichtigere Waffenart ist.

Bei der derzeitigen politischen Unterscheidung scheint es mir aber um was anderes zu gehen: Kampfpanzer besetzen feindliche Gebiet. Kampfpanzer feuern sichtbar auf feindliche Soldaten und im Worst Case sogar auf gegnerische Zivilisten. Kampfpanzer kommen mit Kampfspuren zurück oder stehen brennend an der Front. Kurz: Kampfpanzer produzieren schlechte Publicity.

Artillerie dagegen steht irgendwo im Wäldchen rum und irgendwo anders fallen dann nicht visuell zordbare Granaten vom Himmel. Das lässt sich medial doch viel besser verkaufen bzw. das kann umgekehrt ein Gegner nicht medial für "die greifen uns an!" ausschlachten.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt,
> wie weit kann die Unterstützung gehen, ohne das der Putin jetzt völlig durchdreht.



Nö. Die Frage ist erstmal:
Würde keine Unterstützung dafür sorgen, dass er nicht durchdreht?

Und die Antwort darauf ist offentsichtlich "nein", denn acht Jahre nicht-Unterstützung haben ja eben dazu geführt, dass Putin einen heißen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat.

Feststellung daher: Putin dreht sowieso durch, wenn er will.

Als Folgefragen ergeben sich:
- Wie können wir Schäden begrenzen oder verlagern, für den Fall dass er durchdreht?
- Wie können wir den Zeitraum, in dem er durchdrehen könnte, möglichst weit verkleinern?

Die beste Antwort auf beide Fragen lautet bislang: Unterstützung. Noch vor 8 Monaten hat Putin einen Rückzug von NATO-Truppen aus ganz Osteuropa bis mindestens an die Oder-Neiße-Linie gefordert und mit Atomwaffen gegen westeuropäische Staaten gedroht. Heute fordert er nur noch die Herausgabe von vier ukrainische Provinzen und droht den Ukrainern mit Atomwaffen. Das ist immer noch nicht legitim und es ist definitiv nicht akzeptabel. Aber es ist ein Fortschritt in die richtige Richtung.

Zugleich ist Unterstützung für Putin in Russland deutlich zurückgegangen, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigert, dass jemand ihn oder seine Befehle stoppt, wenn er völlig durchdreht.




Tekkla schrieb:


> GANZ WICHTIG! Worauf ich hinaus will ist keinesfalls irgendwelche dämlich rassistischen Theorien zu unterfüttern. Eher unterstelle ich der russischen Führung so zu handeln!



Keine Sorge, das habe ich von deiner Seite her auch nicht erwartet und dir deswegen nur vorgeworfen, Schwurblergeschwurbel weiterzuverbreiten, aber nicht selbst zu schwurbeln. Aber trotz äh begrenzter Themennähe wollte ich sowas auch nicht unkorrigiert stehen lassen, denn zuviele Leute verinnerlichen häufig wiederholte Aussagen auch wenn die schlicht falsch sind.



> Mir geht es nämlich darum zu hinterfragen, warum man bei der Teilmobilmachung überproportional die armen, eher ungebildeten Menschen aus den hinteren Teilen des Landes ran holt und die tendenziell gebildeten Menschen aus dem Westen des Landes schont?



Bei den jetzigen Zwangseinberufungen kann ich auch nur spekulieren, halte aber wirtschaftliche Abwägungen aber für ähnlich wahrscheinlich, wie rassistische: Die ganzen wertvollen Industrien Russlands stehen nicht in der Walachei. Die 300000 in Moskau einzuberufen, ohne wichtige, gar kriegswichtige, Industriezweige lahmzulegen, wäre viel aufwendiger gewesen. Ich würde es sogar für möglich halten, dass eine gleichmäßige Einberufung angeordnet wurde, aber "ASAP" und dass die Behörder der von Subsistenz- und Forstwirtschaft geprägten Landesteile schlicht schneller fertig wurden, weil sie ganze Dörfer am Stück ohne detaillierte Prüfung freigeben konnten.

Ein positiver Nebeneffekt für die mediale Machtausübung ist aber auch, dass so einfach weniger Familien betroffen ist. Während der vorangehenden Suche nach Freiwilligen wurde überwiegend in den gleichen Landesteilen rekrutiert, denn arme Leute die dringen einen Job brauchen und ungebildete Leute, die so blöd sind, in Putins Krieg zu ziehen, findet man dort halt in perfekter Kombination viel häufiger. Das heißt viele dort haben bereits Angehörige, Freunde, etc. verloren. Wenn man da jetzt noch mehr zwangs-einzieht, dann steigt die Zahl der betroffenen Familien nicht weiter (im Gegenteil, sie sinkt möglicherweise sogar...), was die Gefahr von Unruhen verringert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage ist, warum man ganz wild auf ukrainische Bevölkerung ist und wo man ihr habhaft wird, sie brutal gegen ihren Willen nach Russland deportiert?
> Mittlerweile ist das nun in allen Gebieten mehr als offensichtlich, das man Kinder, Jugendliche und eher junge weibliche Ukrainerinnen bis ~ 40 Jahre, sofort nach Russland gegen ihren Willen verfrachtet.
> Ich bin überzeugt davon, das die Demographie mit ein Krieggsgrund der Russischen Föderation ist.



Ist das noch so, dass die verfrachtet werden? Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es da im Sommer sehr viel mehr Meldungen gab und mittlerweile Deportationen über größere Entfernungen selten geworden sind oder sogar ganz eingestellt wurden. Meine bisherige These (s.o.) war daher, dass Putin systematisch aus eroberten Gebieten Teile der ansässigen Bevölkerung entfernt hat, um Platz für Russen zu schaffen und in Kombination beider Maßnahmen den Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt gen "russisch" zu verschieben, was die Einverleibung der Gebiete legitiert. So lief das, durch die Fluchtbewegungen, bereits auf der Krim und so hat das auch schon Stalin seinerzeit gemacht.

Aber es machte halt nur Sinn, solange man siegessicher war und bereits und am Nachkriegs-Neurussland gearbeitet hat. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sich das geändert hat und man heute nicht mehr aktiv umsiedelt. Falls doch, wären möglich Gründe in meinen Augen:
- Platz schaffen für eigene Aktionen: Wo keine Zivilisten sind, sterben auch keine und mittlerweile sollte bei Putin angekommen sein, dass tote, zivile Ukrainer schlechte Presse sind.
- Geiselnahme gegenüber der Ukraine: Die Rückführung sogenannter ""Flüchtlinge"" wird ohne Zusammenarbeit mit Putin ""unmöglich sein"" und mehrere Millionen Angehörige stellen somit ein Faustpfand dar.
- Erpressung gegenüber Einzelner: Mehreren Berichten zu Folge versucht man Ukrainer in den besetzten Gebieten als Kanonenfutter zwangszurekrutieren. Sowas klappt viel besser, wenn man ohnehin die Kontrolle über ein Wiedersehen mit deren Familie in den Fingern hält. Auffällig ist ja, dass viele Deportierten von Alter und/oder Geschlecht Lebenspartner oder Kinder von Männern im besten wehrfähigen Alter sind.
- Verringerung der Gefahr ziviler Aufstände. Angehörige, deren Partner/Eltern im Krieg gefallen sind, sind wesentlich leichter zu lebensgefährlichen Guerillaeinsätzen zu motivieren. Und gegen nichts kann sich eine Armee schwerer verteidigen, als gegen Zivilisten mit Rachedurst und mangelnden Lebenswillen.


Die These mit der Aneignung von Menschenmaterial halte ich dagegen weiterhin für fragwürdig. Putin wirkt zwar manchmal wie aus dem Mittelalter, aber er ist eigentlich nicht blöd. Und die Russen schnackseln genauso gern, wie alle anderen auch, gelten durchaus als kinderinteressiert (auch wenn die Kinderliebe manchmal darauf hinaus läuft, dass eine hinter die Löffel das beste für das Kind ist). Wenn die sich gegen Kinder entscheiden, dann hat das nicht selten wirtschaftliche Gründe und ein ukrainisches Kind samt Mutter zu guten Russen umzuerziehen ist wohl weitaus aufwendiger und teurer, als einem russichen Päärchen die Bedingungen zu geben, die es braucht, um eine Familie zu gründen.

Wie oben schon dargelegt, hat(te) aber auch Russland (bis Kriegsbeginn) keinen Mangel an einfachen Arbeitskräften und somit keinen Grund, einen Krieg um Sklaven zu führen. Im Gegenteil. Und es gibt weitaus bequemere Quellen.


----------



## Eckism (16. Oktober 2022)

Wie ging das eigentlich im Sommer mit den nicht vorhandenen Waldbränden in der Ukraine, obwohl da allerhand Zeugs beschossen und getroffen hat...mit riesigen Feuerbällen usw.
Während bie uns von jeder Glasscherbe ne Gefahr ausging.
Das frag ich schon etliche Monate.^^


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2022)

Liegt sicherlich mit daran, dass sich deren Waldfläche (ca. so viel wie bei uns) über deutlich mehr Landfläche verteilt und obendrein nicht so wie bei uns durchsiedelt ist. 






						(Ur-) Waldland Ukraine - LWF-aktuell 101
					

Mit einem Waldanteil von 15,6 % ist sie sicherlich kein »Waldland« – und dennoch: Mit über neun Millionen Hektar Wald hat sie sehr wohl was zu bieten, was Wald und Forstwirtschaft angeht, und das nicht nur wegen der Karpaten, die im Westen das Land durchziehen. Die Rede ist von der Ukraine.



					www.lwf.bayern.de


----------



## Kassalowski (16. Oktober 2022)

mahlzeit.
Will euch nur mal eben einen Twittermenschen ans Herz legen, der täglich eine recht unaufgeregte Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse in deutsch liefert. Reicht mir (momentan) vollkommen aus.
Hier der aktuelle Tweet:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1581580974835478528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier der Nutzer (HC Strien) selbst.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend mit vielen Worten, steht in dem Text, das wir es mit einem Irren zu tun haben, der den nuklearen Holocaust auslösen wird, weil er seinen imperialen und hegemonialen Willen nicht bekommt, weil der Westen einem völkerrechtswidrig angegriffenen Staat, aktiv mit Militärhilfe unterstützt!



Du präsentierst das grundlegende Problem einer generellen Debatte über den Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen: Personen, die sich nur am Rande damit beschäftigen sind entweder nicht Willens, oder nicht in der Lage die Materie sachlich zu verstehen und versuchen immer eine für Sie sinnvolle Erklärung zu finden, diese geht oftmals in die Richtung, dass einer der Akteure irrational sein muss, da man sich andernfalls nicht erklären kann, wieso eine solche Situation überhaupt denkbar wäre.

Mein dringender Apell: lest MEHR wissenschaftliche Artikel zu dem Thema!
Folgt Frank Sauer & Carlo Masala auf Twitter, da waren in den letzten Wochen locker ein Dutzend links zu großartigen Aufarbeitungen (Twitterthreads / Artikel) dabei, z.b. über die gegenseitige Abschreckung des Westens und Russlands.

Der Kernsatz der dringend verstanden werden muss ist folgender:


> No rational or even sane leader plans to start a nuclear war. And for all of the Russian regime’s risk taking, it does not show signs of suicidal tendencies. The essence of the problem is more insidious than mere insanity: Once an escalatory cycle begins, *a series of individually rational steps can add up to a world-ending absurdity*.


Nukleare Eskalation folgt einer Rationalität. Andernfalls wäre Sie nicht aufrecht zu erhalten.
Und wie groß das Missverständnis ist, zeigt @ruyven_macaran.
Zu glauben / hoffen / spekulieren, dass die Befehlskette atomarer Streitkräfte in irgendeiner Form durch Emotionen gestört würde ist der irrationale Einfluss den ja am Ende niemand haben will. Man sollte dringend davon ausgehen, dass die russischen Offiziere denen die Verantwortung zur Umsetzung eines Nuklearschlags obliegt Befehle ohne zu hinterfragen befolgen werden. Jede andere Annahme wäre zudem brandgefährlich, da Sie z.b. die USA dazu verleiten könnte einen Vorteil zu sehen der einen Konflikt gewinnbar und somit wahrscheinlicher macht...

Ich empfehle The Doomsday Machine: Confessions of a Nuclear War Planner von Daniel Ellsberg, nur damit man mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommt, was hier seit 45 auf der Welt eigentlich los ist.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du präsentierst das grundlegende Problem einer generellen Debatte über den Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen: Personen, die sich nur am Rande damit beschäftigen sind entweder nicht Willens, oder nicht in der Lage die Materie sachlich zu verstehen und versuchen immer eine für Sie sinnvolle Erklärung zu finden, diese geht oftmals in die Richtung, dass einer der Akteure irrational sein muss, da man sich andernfalls nicht erklären kann, wieso eine solche Situation überhaupt denkbar wäre.


Das ist ja schön, das DU das so siehst, du kannst dir vorstellen, das ich das anders sehe und ich habe auch Gründe dafür, die zumindestens dein vorher geposteter Artikel und auch die Abhandlungen von Carlo Masala beinhalten, dem ich seit Kriegsanfang folge!

Ich will jetzt hier keinen Aufsatz schreiben, was ich könnte, aber ich fasse es mal mit einfachen Worten zusammen, warum ich Putin als Irren bezeichnet habe und wann genau in den von dir vertretenen Artikeln der Übergang von Rationalität zur Irrationalität stattfindet und wo für mich der ABSOLUTE Unterschied, z.B. zu den USA, GB und Frankreich besteht.
Der Übergang zur Irrationalität findet in dem Augenblick statt, wo sich ein Anführer oder eine diktatorische Führungsstruktur, mit dem Land/Staat und der Bevölkerung die es "vertritt" gleichsetzt oder sich an diese Stelle setzt, und das wird in deinem vorher geposteten Artikel, auf den mein Post gemünzt war, exzessiv besprochen!
Will sagen, eine nuklear Doktrin oder rationale Umgangsweise, ist für mich legitim, so lange sie rational den Staat und seine Bevölkerung schützt und wird in dem Moment Irrational und Irrsinnig, in dem sie zum "Schutz" des eigenen Überlebens des Herrschers und/oder des herrschenden Regimes eingesetzt wird. Sprich es wird ausgeführt, Putin könnte Atomwaffen einsetzen, um seinen eigenes Leben und seinen persönlichen (politischen) Untergang zu schützen oder eher dadurch versuchen ihn zu verhindern.

Wenn das nicht Irrational und Irrsinnig ist, weiß ich es auch nicht und genau darauf stellen viele dieser Artikel ab.
Wenn aber ein Subjekt so größenwahnsinnig ist, sich als ein Objekt zu gerieren, sprich Putin denkt und handelt danach, er selber verkörpert die Russische Föderation und wenn er stirbt oder abtritt, tritt die Russische Föderation ab, ist das Irrsinnig! (Punkt).
Weil nirgendwo habe ich jemals gelesen oder ist und war die Rede davon, Russland direkt selber anzugreifen und Moskau einzunehmen und eine bedingungslose Kapitulation zu erreichen und den Russischen Staat umzubauen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man sollte dringend davon ausgehen, dass die russischen Offiziere denen die Verantwortung zur Umsetzung eines Nuklearschlags obliegt Befehle ohne zu hinterfragen befolgen werden. Jede andere Annahme wäre zudem brandgefährlich, da Sie z.b. die USA dazu verleiten könnte einen Vorteil zu sehen der einen Konflikt gewinnbar und somit wahrscheinlicher macht...


Wobei man hier noch zwischen Erst- und Zweitschlag unterscheiden müsste.  Letzterer unterliegt sowohl technischen als auch personellen Automatismen und hat logischerweise eine stark herabgesetzte Hemmschwelle.
Beim Erstschlag gibt es eine stärkere Gradualität, abhängig von der Stärke des Auslösers. Es ist ein Unterscheid, ob man wegen eines fehlgeschlagenen militärischen Abenteuers mit abschreibbaren Verlusten Kernwaffen einsetzt (inbwsondere wenn diese gar nicht geeignet sind, das Blatt zu wenden) oder ob man die direkte Bedrohung des _rodina_ abwenden möchte.

Bereits in der UDSSR gab es - entgegen populärer Darstellungen - in Russland keinen Kadavergehorsam, was den Einsatz von Kernwaffen angeht. Sogar ganz im Gegenteil: Wie sich nach Ende der Sowjetunion herausstellte, gab es schier unglaubliche Hürden selbst für das Politbüro, einen solchen Einsatz anzuordnen - gerade wegen des inhärenten Misstrauens, welches auch unter den Figuren an der Spitze der Macht herrschte. Niemand dort wollte, dass irgend jemand oder auch nur eine kleine Gruppe in der Lage war, irgend etwas ohne Zustimmung des gesamten Politbüros anzuordnen,
Man kann unmöglich mit Sicherheit sagen, was unter dem Regime Putin daran geändert wurde, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass nach wie vor keine Anweisung aus dem Kreml blind ausgeführt werden.

Gerade wenn Putin (im weitesten Sinne) "irre" sein sollte und auch in Russland so wahrgenommen wird, gibt es auf jeder Ausführungsebene immer noch genug Hürden.; gleiches gilt für etwaige Kurzschlussreaktionen.
Wenn Putin jedoch - trotz durchaus vorhandenen erratischen Verhaltens - bei Sinnen ist, wovon ich ausgehe, wird er nicht alles gefährden, ohne alles gewinnen zu können udn auch nicht zum Äußersten gehen, wenn nicht alles verloren ist.
Die Ukraine ist als Gewinn nicht groß genug für den maximalen Einsatz und eine Niederlage dort nicht groß genug für Verzweiflungstaten. Da werden eher eifrig Dolchstoßlegenden gesponnen und es rollen ein paar Köpfe von Leuten, die es angeblich verbockt haben - erste Anzeichen für beides gibt es bereits.

Dann isoliert sich Russland erst einmal ein wenig, leckt seine Wunden und kann sich darauf verlassen, dass einem in der Real(geo)politik auch die größte Schweinerei nicht länger als ein Jahr vorgehalten wird.
Notfalls hält für eine Amtszeit eine als moderat wahrgenommene Marionette Putins Sitz warm. Und wenn er es aus Altersgründen tatsächlich nicht darauf zurückkehrt, dann der nächste "starke Mann" und von Putin designierte Thronfolger.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht Irrational und Irrsinnig ist, weiß ich es auch nicht


Was für uns dann ja zu einem geistigen Dilemma führt. 

Einerseits wollen wir diesem personifizierten Russland seine Gier nach Macht und Einfluss nicht durchgehen lassen, weil wir davon ausgehen können, dass es am Ende nie Enden wird, es sei denn die Personifizierung endet auf die eine oder andere Art und ein Nachfolger kann nicht in Putins ausgelatschte Fußstapfen treten. 
Andererseits setzen wir und aber mit der Gegenwehr einen für uns irrational aber für das personifizierte Russland rationalen Risiko der totalen Vernichtung der Welt aus.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für uns dann ja zu einem geistigen Dilemma führt.
> 
> Einerseits wollen wir diesem personifizierten Russland seine Gier nach Macht und Einfluss nicht durchgehen lassen, weil wir davon ausgehen können, dass es am Ende nie Enden wird, es sei denn die Personifizierung endet auf die eine oder andere Art und ein Nachfolger kann nicht in Putins ausgelatschte Fußstapfen treten.
> Andererseits setzen wir und aber mit der Gegenwehr einen für uns irrational aber für das personifizierte Russland rationalen Risiko der totalen Vernichtung der Welt aus.


Wenn wir die Entscheidung zur Gegenwehr nicht selbst treffen können sondern vom Handeln und Denken des Feindes abhängig machen, dann ist unsere Welt schon vernichtet. Um Frei zu sein müssen wir auch bereit sein, um dafür zu sterben, denn nur so bleiben wir frei.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2022)

@ruyven_macaran
Wie war das noch mit deiner Meinung, eine vorsätzliche "Deportation" würde rational, sowie bzgl. des Aufwands, als ein Grund dafür, schon gar keinen Sinn machen?
Scheint man von russischer Seite etwas anders zu sehen und als würde sich dein Blickwinkel dazu, auf die "Rationalität" des Ganzen, nicht mit ihrem Verständnis davon / Blickwinkel dadrauf decken. 



> Russland setzt seine massiven Deportationen von Ukrainern in den von Moskau besetzten Gebieten nach Einschätzung unabhängiger Experten fort. Die russischen Behörden hätten offen zugegeben, Kinder aus den besetzten Gebieten der Ukraine zur Adoption an russische Familien auf eine Weise zu vermitteln, die einen Verstoß gegen die Konvention zur Verhütung und Bestrafung des Völkermordes darstellen könnte, schrieb die Denkfabrik Institute for the Study of War (ISW) mit Sitz in Washington am Samstagabend (Ortszeit).











						Experten: Russen vermitteln offenbar Kinder aus besetzten Gebieten an russische Familien
					

Russland setzt seine massiven Deportationen von Ukrainern in den von Moskau besetzten Gebieten nach Einschätzung unabhängiger Experten fort. Die Entwicklungen im Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Entscheidung zur Gegenwehr nicht selbst treffen können sondern vom Handeln und Denken des Feindes abhängig machen, dann ist unsere Welt schon vernichtet. Um Frei zu sein müssen wir auch bereit sein, um dafür zu sterben, denn nur so bleiben wir frei.


Soweit so richtig. Also in meiner Gedankenwelt. 

Ich hatte gestern, so mal zum Denkanstoss für uns Hardliner, ein Gespräch mit einem sehr guten Freund. Thema war dieser Krieg. Er sagte: "Lieber rot als tot!" und begründete es damit, dass er seine Kinder lieber unter russischer Unterdrückung leben denn in einem nuklearen Feuertod sterben sehen möchte. Sein Standpunkt war: Die Unterdrückung kann man irgendwann überwinden, aber tot bleibt tot.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Soweit so richtig. Also in meiner Gedankenwelt.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern, so mal zum Denkanstoss für uns Hardliner, ein Gespräch mit einem sehr guten Freund. Thema war dieser Krieg. Er sagte: "Lieber rot als tot!" und begründete es damit, dass er seine Kinder lieber unter russischer Unterdrückung leben denn in einem nuklearen Feuertod sterben sehen möchte. Sein Standpunkt war: Die Unterdrückung kann man irgendwann überwinden, aber tot bleibt tot.


Ich kann da deinen Freund verstehen, das ist schon mehr als eine "schwere" Abwägung.
Allerdings können "wir" da eh weinig machen, weil Deutschland keine Atomwaffen hat, wir sind "nur" in einem Bündnis und im Grunde genommen stellt er mit seiner Aussage die komplette Abschreckung nicht nur in Frage, er führt sie ab absurdum und ich glaube halt nicht, dass das die USA, GB oder Frankreich ähnlich sehen.
Weil dann könnte jeder Idiot mit Atomwaffen alles erpressen, das ist nämlich die Konsequenz, eben genauso wie die andere Konsequenz der Tod ist.
Ist eine scheiss Logik, aber ich kann sie nicht wirklich anders auflösen, denn ich persönlich bin eben davon überzeugt er hört mit der Ukraine nicht auf.
Mir widerstrebt es zu tiefst die Ukrainer so zu verraten und das ist auch m.A. nach die "Krux" der beiden Pole die sich in der Gesellschaft im Moment gegeüber stehen.
Ich bin wie schon gesagt habe, fest davon überzeugt, das Putin und seine faschistische Machtklique weiter machen würden, wenn sie Erfolg haben und ich bin genauso fest davon überzeugt, das die gleichen Leute wie Varwick, Precht, Kujat, Vad, Mekkel, Welzer, Schwarzer, Wagenknecht etc. etc. etc. bei einem Angriff auf das Baltikum oder östliches Nato Gebiet, haargenau die gleichen Argumente bringen werden. Im Grunde genommen sind diesen Leuten, die Osteuropäer völlig egal, sie existieren für sie nicht, sie sind nur "Verhandlunsmasse" für Einflussgebiete, was sie uns natürlich anders verkaufen wollen.
Mir will jedenfalls nicht einleuchten, warum gerade diese Leute die Ukraine und somit die Ukrainer dem russischen Terror preisgegen wollen, aber dann beim Baltikum oder Rumänien anders denken sollten, nur weil der Staat Deutschland dann Bündnisverpflichtungen hat.  Fast alle diese Leute haben dieses Bündnis (Nato) schon immer kritisch gesehen oder bekämpft, insoweit werden sie ihre Argumente nicht ändern.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Weil dann könnte jeder Idiot mit Atomwaffen alles erpressen*, das ist nämlich die Konsequenz, eben genauso wie die andere Konsequenz der Tod ist.
> Ist eine scheiss Logik, aber ich kann sie nicht wirklich anders auflösen.


Nur solange sein Gegenüber nicht selbst über Kernwaffen verfügt.
Die logische Konsequenz wäre also entsprechend vielmehr, dass jeder Staat, der es sich leisten kann, selber auch Kernwaffen zulegt, um nicht durch jene Staaten erpressbar zu sein, die schon welche besitzen. 

Wäre aber natürlich im Endeffekt auch nur unwesentlich besser, wenn man dann eine Welt voller Staaten hätte, die alle Kernwaffen haben, als wenn man nur einen Staat hat, der dann ggf. auf den Knopf drückt, oder man alternativ als einzigen Ausweg dafür seine Erpressungen akzeptiert.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur solange sein Gegenüber nicht selbst über Kernwaffen verfügt.
> Die logische Konsequenz wäre also entsprechend vielmehr, dass jeder Staat, der es sich leisten kann, selber auch Kernwaffen zulegt, um nicht durch jene Staaten erpressbar zu sein, die schon welche besitzen


Nein eben nicht!
Die Konsequenz aus der Argumentation von Tekklas Freund, ist eben das es keine wirkliche Abschreckung gibt, weil man die Atomwaffen auf grund ihrer Endgültigkeit nicht/nie einsetzen will.

Die Sprüche "Lieber rot als tot" oder "Lieber tot als rot", waren nie auf einen Erstschlag gemünzt, schon im Kalten Krieg nicht, letzdendlich geht es nur darum die Abschreckung auch wirklich durchzuziehen oder eben nicht und damit erpressbar zu werden oder zu sein.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Soweit so richtig. Also in meiner Gedankenwelt.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern, so mal zum Denkanstoss für uns Hardliner, ein Gespräch mit einem sehr guten Freund. Thema war dieser Krieg. Er sagte: "Lieber rot als tot!" und begründete es damit, dass er seine Kinder lieber unter russischer Unterdrückung leben denn in einem nuklearen Feuertod sterben sehen möchte. Sein Standpunkt war: Die Unterdrückung kann man irgendwann überwinden, aber tot bleibt tot.


Das Ding ist der Feind hat auch Kinder, und ihre Väter denken lieber blau als Tod. Damit will ich nur sagen dass im Potential anderen Leid zu bringen, ein Gleichgewicht herrscht. Niemand wirft den ersten Stein, eben wegen den Kindern. Der Feind tickt im Kern genauso wie wir wesswegen ich vor so einem Szenario weitaus weniger Angst hab als noch vor Monaten. Es wird einfach nicht passieren, niemals würde die Menschheit freiwillig ihren sicheren Untergang einleuten. Sag das deinem Kumpel dann pennt er besser 🙂


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Will sagen, eine nuklear Doktrin oder rationale Umgangsweise, ist für mich legitim, so lange sie rational den Staat und seine Bevölkerung schützt und wird in dem Moment Irrational und Irrsinnig, in dem sie zum "Schutz" des eigenen Überlebens des Herrschers und/oder des herrschenden Regimes eingesetzt wird. Sprich es wird ausgeführt, Putin könnte Atomwaffen einsetzen, um seinen eigenes Leben und seinen persönlichen (politischen) Untergang zu schützen oder eher dadurch versuchen ihn zu verhindern.



Das ist zuweilen dasselbe, siehe Nordkorea. Auch wenn wir die Kims immer als "Irren mit der Bombe" bezeichnen, NK spielt auf der Eskalationsgitarre sehr sehr gut, seit Jahrzehnten.
Die russischen Drohungen mit Atomwaffen im aktuellen Konflikt mögen uns nicht gefallen, aber sie sind alles andere als irrational oder irrsinnig.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Bereits in der UDSSR gab es - entgegen populärer Darstellungen - in Russland keinen Kadavergehorsam, was den Einsatz von Kernwaffen angeht. Sogar ganz im Gegenteil: Wie sich nach Ende der Sowjetunion herausstellte, gab es schier unglaubliche Hürden selbst für das Politbüro, einen solchen Einsatz anzuordnen - gerade wegen des inhärenten Misstrauens, welches auch unter den Figuren an der Spitze der Macht herrschte. Niemand dort wollte, dass irgend jemand oder auch nur eine kleine Gruppe in der Lage war, irgend etwas ohne Zustimmung des gesamten Politbüros anzuordnen,
> Man kann unmöglich mit Sicherheit sagen, was unter dem Regime Putin daran geändert wurde, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass nach wie vor keine Anweisung aus dem Kreml blind ausgeführt werden.


Du übernimmst eine anekdotische Begebenheit aus einem komplett anders geführten Regime und transferierst diese auf Putins Russland und hoffst, dass sie immer noch Bestand hat? Das ist eher Wunschdenken als Fakt.
Zudem sollte nicht vergessen werden, die reale Gefahr liegt in einer Eskalationsspirale, nicht darin, dass einzelne Staatsoberhäupter auf den roten Knopf drücken.

Die Option, eine nukleare Explosion zur Verdeutlichung der Drohung tatsächlich herbeizuführen ist die für Russland mit am schlechtesten zu wählende Option, da sie die vollständige Isolation Russlands als wahrscheinlichen Outcome hätte. Auch das ist Russland bekannt und bewusst, die Drohung auszusprechen, bzw. zu implizieren dagegen ergibt Sinn, v.a. wenn man sich anschaut wie groß die Angst in Deutschland ist, durch zuviel Unterstützung der Ukraine einen Atomschlag zu provozieren - also bedient Russland dieses Narrativ auch fleißig.

Tatsache bleibt: Russland gewinnt nicht wirklich etwas wenn es eine Bombe in der Ukraine zündet. Es gibt keine Truppenkonzentrationen die man treffen könnte, keine strategischen Punkte deren Auslöschung die Wende bedeuten würde, nix was in irgendeiner Form mit einer taktischen Nuklearwaffe zu bekämpfen wäre. Die Ukraine ist nicht die Fulda-Gap.
Russland kann aber gewinnen wenn die nukleare Drohung verfängt und z.b. westliche Staaten daran hindert Kampfpanzer an die Ukraine zu liefern. Nur geht Abschreckung in beide Richtungen und da gehören die USA nun mal mit dazu (und nein, China oder andere Atommächte spielen hier erstmal keine Rolle, deren Beziehung zu Russland ist zwar im nuklearen Argument wichtig, aber nicht für die Eskalationsspirale die zur Katastrophe führen könnte). Dass nicht direkt miteinander gesprochen wird macht das alles nicht einfacher, zudem führt die ständige Informationsflut zu falschen Schlüssen, Stichwort Nuklearzug.


Am Ende bleibt folgendes übrig:
Russland ist noch weit davon entfernt irrational zu handeln. Das Warum kann bislang eindeutig nachvollzogen werden, wenngleich man sich über das wann & das wie trefflich streiten darf. Die Gefahr einer nuklearen Eskalation ist aber nicht gebannt nur weil wir feststellen, das alle Akteure grundsätzlich auf der rationalen Seite unterwegs sind, eben weil auch dort Wahrnehmung und Deutung von Ereignissen oder dem gesprochenen Wort zu falschen Ergebnissen führen kann. Das ist schon immer so, v.a. wenn man nur sehr eingeschränkt, bzw. garnicht miteinander redet.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es wird einfach nicht passieren, niemals würde die Menschheit freiwillig ihren sicheren Untergang einleuten.


Das ist Angesichts der seit Jahrzehnten bekannten Klimakrise irgendwie nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht!
> Die Konsequenz aus der Argumentation von Tekklas Freund, ist eben das es keine wirkliche Abschreckung gibt, weil man die Atomwaffen auf grund ihrer Endgültigkeit nicht/nie einsetzen will.



Nein.
Atomwaffen verhindern atomar geführte Konflikte, keine konventionellen Kriege.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Atomwaffen verhindern atomar geführte Konflikte, keine konventionellen Kriege.


Hätte Russland keine Atomwaffen, gäbe es schon längst eine Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine.
Russland hätte konventionell gesehen nicht den Hauch eine Chance gegen die Nato.
Aber ich glaube dann hätten sie es auch nicht gewagt die Ukraine anzugreifen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hätte Russland keine Atomwaffen, gäbe es schon längst eine Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine.


Was effektiv, wie auch schon irgendwann mal hier im Thread richtig festgestellt wurde, praktisch kaum einen Unterschied zum Status quo machen würde, da die russische Luftwaffe die meisten der Angriffe, mit ihren Flugzeugen, sowieso nicht über dem Hoheitsgebiet der Ukraine fliegt, sondern aus ihrem eigenen Luftraum / (internationalen) Gewässern herraus mit Raketen / Marschflugkörpern macht, der von einer Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine gar nicht betroffen wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Wie war das noch mit deiner Meinung, eine vorsätzliche "Deportation" würde rational, sowie bzgl. des Aufwands, als ein Grund dafür, schon gar keinen Sinn machen?



Meine Aussage war, dass es nicht lohnt einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine anzuzetteln, um einen vermeintlichen Mangel an Russen in arbeitsfähigem Alter zu kompensieren. Da les ich jetzt auch bei dir keine Argumente dagegen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Unterdrückung kann man irgendwann überwinden, aber tot bleibt tot.



Hat er auch ein "wie" genannt?
Es erscheint irrational, dass ein Unterdrückter irgend etwas gegen das Regime Putin (und dem nachfolgenden Regimen Xi, Kim, Chomenie,...) einsetzen könnte, dass der gesamten westliche Welt heute nicht zur Verfügung steht.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du übernimmst eine anekdotische Begebenheit aus einem komplett anders geführten Regime und transferierst diese auf Putins Russland und hoffst, dass sie immer noch Bestand hat? Das ist eher Wunschdenken als Fakt.



Es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass du hier einem Missverständniss unterliegst und dass die Arbeitsweise der russische Armee sich keineswegs grundlegend anders von der sowjetischen unterscheidet. Das betrifft unter anderem auch das 6-Augenprinzip zum Einsatz von Atomwaffen, dass für die Sowjetunion auf niederer Ebene verbürgt ist und für Russlands Spitze die am besten gesicherte Vermutung, die ich bislang gehört habe.

Klar ist das nicht abschließend gesichert und wird es auch nie sein. Aber wenn du Abschätzungen per se ausschließt, kann man sich die Diskussion gleich sparen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was effektiv, wie auch schon irgendwann mal hier im Thread richtig festgestellt wurde, praktisch kaum einen Unterschied zum Status quo machen würde, da die russische Luftwaffe die meisten der Angriffe, mit ihren Flugzeugen, sowieso nicht über dem Hoheitsgebiet der Ukraine fliegt, sondern aus ihrem eigenen Luftraum / (internationalen) Gewässern herraus mit Raketen / Marschflugkörpern macht, der von einer Flugverbotszone über der Ukraine gar nicht betroffen wäre.


Na und? Dann würden sie trotzdem abgeschossen werden.
Ohne Atomwaffen ist Russland nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du übernimmst eine anekdotische Begebenheit aus einem komplett anders geführten Regime und transferierst diese auf Putins Russland und hoffst, dass sie immer noch Bestand hat? Das ist eher Wunschdenken als Fakt.


Es ist in jede Richtung ein Spiel mit Plausibilitäten. Oder kennst du das heutige russische Prozedere aus erster Hand und kannst einen gegenteiligen Vergleich zum früheren ziehen?

Das heutige Russland hat gegenüber der UDSSR keine wesentliche militärische Doktrin geändert. Warum also sollte man davon ausgehen, dass ausgerechnet die der Atomstreitkräfte grundsätzlich modifiziert wurde? Welche Anhaltspunkte gibt es dafür?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem sollte nicht vergessen werden, die reale Gefahr liegt in einer Eskalationsspirale, nicht darin, dass einzelne Staatsoberhäupter auf den roten Knopf drücken.


Das Wesentliche Merkmal dieses Konflikts ist doch, dass er praktisch in einer Sandbox läuft, die traurigerweise die Ukraine ist.
Der Einsatz und auch die maximal mögliche Verlust für Russland haben sich nicht erhöht. Die Gefahr für Russland selbst hat nicht zugenommen. Der Kreml tönt seit Monaten dasselbe; die einzige Eskalation findet rein verbal statt.

Du selbst hast konstatiert, dass Putin allen Einvernehmens nach nicht durchgeknallt ist und diese Ansicht teile ich - unter welchem Zwang also sollte er sich genötigt sehen, seien verbale Eskalation in die Praxis zu überführend und damit überhaupt einen Ablauf an Handlungen einzuleiten, der dann _vielleicht_ in die Katastrophe münden könnte?

Im Moment sitzt Putin am Pokertisch, hat sein Blatt augenscheinlich überreizt und lediglich angekündigt, Haus und Hof zu setzen. Wird er das tun? Für das vergleichsweise Wenige, was im Topf ist? - Definitiv nicht, wenn deine Einschätzung seiner geistigen Gesundheit korrekt ist.
Ich bin der Ansicht, er hofft darauf, dass niemand sehen will und die Fortsetzung des Spiels vertagt wird. Und in der Zeit fließt viel Wasser den Dnepr hinab.

Was wir jetzt entscheiden müssen ist Folgendes: Wollen wir sehen oder aussteigen? Dazwischen gibt es nichts.

Man kann es allerdings Putin schmackhaft machen, seinerseits hinzuwerfen, indem der Sieger ihm erlaubt, sich eine Kleinigkeit aus dem Pott zurückzunehmen - nichts Großes, eher etwas vom ideellen Wert, damit die Frau zu Hause nicht tobt, weil er den Ehering verspielt hat.
Das wiederum kann jedoch - um die Metapher nicht zu überstrapazieren - nicht über den Kopf der Ukraine hinweg geschehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Option, eine nukleare Explosion zur Verdeutlichung der Drohung tatsächlich herbeizuführen ist die für Russland mit am schlechtesten zu wählende Option, da sie die vollständige Isolation Russlands als wahrscheinlichen Outcome hätte. Auch das ist Russland bekannt und bewusst, die Drohung auszusprechen, bzw. zu implizieren dagegen ergibt Sinn, v.a. wenn man sich anschaut wie groß die Angst in Deutschland ist, durch zuviel Unterstützung der Ukraine einen Atomschlag zu provozieren - also bedient Russland dieses Narrativ auch fleißig.


Darin sind wir uns uneingeschränkt einig, denke ich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tatsache bleibt: Russland gewinnt nicht wirklich etwas wenn es eine Bombe in der Ukraine zündet. Es gibt keine Truppenkonzentrationen die man treffen könnte, keine strategischen Punkte deren Auslöschung die Wende bedeuten würde, nix was in irgendeiner Form mit einer taktischen Nuklearwaffe zu bekämpfen wäre. Die Ukraine ist nicht die Fulda-Gap.
> Russland kann aber gewinnen wenn die nukleare Drohung verfängt und z.b. westliche Staaten daran hindert Kampfpanzer an die Ukraine zu liefern.


Auch hier herrscht Einigkeit.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur geht Abschreckung in beide Richtungen und da gehören die USA nun mal mit dazu (und nein, China oder andere Atommächte spielen hier erstmal keine Rolle, deren Beziehung zu Russland ist zwar im nuklearen Argument wichtig, aber nicht für die Eskalationsspirale die zur Katastrophe führen könnte). Dass nicht direkt miteinander gesprochen wird macht das alles nicht einfacher, zudem führt die ständige Informationsflut zu falschen Schlüssen, Stichwort Nuklearzug.


Und hier wird es schwierig.
Denn es wird ja direkt gesprochen.  Wer telefonierte denn nicht in letzter Zeit mit Putin? Eigentlich nur Selenskyj, und der aus gutem Grund, weil sämtliche Versuche für vernünftige Gespräche von Russland entweder ausgeschlagen wurden oder ebenso im Sande verliefen wie die jüngeren Telefonate.

Kurz gesagt, die Gesprächsoption wird von jemandem blockiert, der Gespräche zunehmend nötig hat, sich aber noch nicht dazu durchringen kann. Und damit er das doch tut, muss der Druck weiter erhöht werden.
ABER, und damit sind wieder beim Punkt einer unnötigen und gefährlichen Eskalation, dies muss wohldosiert geschehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein.
> Atomwaffen verhindern atomar geführte Konflikte, keine konventionellen Kriege.


Ja und nein. Es wurde bis dato noch kein nuklear gerüstetes Land konventionell angegriffen und der Schlagabtausch stattdessen über Stellvertreterkriege in nicht nuklear ausgestatteten Interessenssphären geführt.

Sprich, Kernwaffen (bzw. überhaupt Massenvernichtungswaffen) verhindern nicht nur den Einsatz von Kernwaffen, sondern auch höchstwahrscheinlich auch den Einsatz konventioneller Mittel in einer Größenordnung bzw. Schwere, die von der Wirkung von Kernwaffen kaum noch unterscheidbar wäre.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat er auch ein "wie" genannt?


Kannst du eine Antwort darauf liefern "wie" wir nicht im Atomfeuer sterben?  Eben! Ich konnte es auch nicht. Und was soll man da auch erwidern? Soll ich ihm sagen, dass die Freiheit zu verteidigen eben auch bedeutet, dass seine Kinder für dieses Ideal mit allen anderen Lebewesen dieser Welt in einem grandios bescheuerten atomaren Höllenbrand sterben dürfen?

Die Frage nach dem wie lange bei der Alternative stellt sich dabei doch gar nicht nicht, wenn dies der einzige Ausweg ist, um eben nicht elendig durch einen allumfassenden Atomkrieg zu verrecken.  

Aber das ist genau das Problem mit Atomwaffen und der Drohung damit. Es ist ein Balanceakt sondergleichen von denen die damit drohen und denen, die mit Vergeltung bei Einsatz drohen. Und ich denke das ist es auch, was @hoffgang zu sagen versucht.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist der Feind hat auch Kinder, und ihre Väter denken lieber blau als Tod. Damit will ich nur sagen dass im Potential anderen Leid zu bringen, ein Gleichgewicht herrscht. Niemand wirft den ersten Stein, eben wegen den Kindern. Der Feind tickt im Kern genauso wie wir wesswegen ich vor so einem Szenario weitaus weniger Angst hab als noch vor Monaten. Es wird einfach nicht passieren, niemals würde die Menschheit freiwillig ihren sicheren Untergang einleuten. Sag das deinem Kumpel dann pennt er besser 🙂


Habe ich  so ähmlich auch ausgedrückt. Er sagte: "Dein Wort in Putins Gehörgang." Er denkt da nämlich nicht so positiv über uns Menschen. Und wenn man zuweilen uns hier liest, dann kommt das auch gerne öfter mal nicht sehr positiv rüber.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

> 17:45 Uhr
> Ukraine setzt hohes Kopfgeld auf Ex-Separatistenführer Girkin aus​
> Der ukrainische Militärgeheimdienst HUR hat 100.000 Dollar (rund 103.000 Euro) Kopfgeld für die Ergreifung des einstigen russischen Geheimdienstoffiziers Igor Girkin ausgesetzt, der 2014 den Separatistenaufstand im Donbass angeführt hatte. "Die Hauptverwaltung für Aufklärung des ukrainischen Verteidigungsministeriums garantiert die Auszahlung von 100.000 Dollar für die Übergabe von Igor Girkin (Strelkow) in ukrainische Gefangenschaft", teilte der Militärnachrichtendienst auf seiner Webseite mit. Girkin, bekannt unter seinem Decknamen "Strelkow", wird unter anderem für den Abschuss eines Passagierflugzeugs über dem Donbass verantwortlich gemacht.


Das mit dem Passagierflugzeug war eine schlimme Sache. Hoffentlich kriegen sie den.



> 16:16 Uhr
> Kreml: Westliche Hilfe für Ukraine beeinflusst Kriegsziele nicht​
> Russland hält ungeachtet der westlichen Unterstützung für die Ukraine an seinen Kriegszielen im Nachbarland fest. Die NATO sei "de facto" schon in den Konflikt involviert, sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow der Agentur Interfax zufolge in einem Interview des Staatsfernsehens. Dies beeinflusse aber nicht Russlands Ziele. Mit Blick auf die vor knapp acht Monaten gestartete Invasion sagte Peskow, die "Operation" werde fortgeführt und zu Ende gebracht.
> 
> Die Hilfe westlicher Staaten für die Ukraine erschwere dies zwar. Russland habe aber genug Potenzial zur Fortsetzung des Einsatzes. Eine Sache sei das "Kiewer Regime", eine andere das Potenzial der NATO, meinte er. Dies sei eine Zusatzbelastung.


Aber wenn man nach einigen "Friedens-Romantikern" geht ist Russland ja dialogbereit.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist in jede Richtung ein Spiel mit Plausibilitäten. Oder kennst du das heutige russische Prozedere aus erster Hand und kannst einen gegenteiligen Vergleich zum früheren ziehen?


Nein, kenne ich nicht. Aber wir haben heute ein deutlich anderes System an der Spitze Russlands, mit einem klaren Präsidenten und nicht mit mehreren Fraktionen die sich in ihrer Mächtigkeit Wechseln unterliegen. Das System Putin mit der UDSSR zu Vergleichen ergibt hier, so wie du es getan hast, keinen Sinn.
Es gibt unter Putin kein "inhärentes Misstrauen" zwischen Mitgliedern der Regierung, schlicht, weil Putin sagt wo es langgeht und der Rest sich zu fügen hat.

@ruyven_macaran Es geht nicht um die Arbeitsweise, also die Übermittlung und Ausführung der Befehle. Es geht um die von Mahoy beschriebene Erteilung dieser Befehle. Und die hat sich geändert, schlicht weil es kein Politbüro mehr gibt. Die Doktrin von 2020 sagt, der Präsident gibt den Startbefehl, Punkt.

D.h. diese Unsicherheit die Mahoy beschrieben hat, existiert nicht länger. Lies was er geschrieben hat:



> Wie sich nach Ende der Sowjetunion herausstellte, gab es schier unglaubliche Hürden selbst für das Politbüro, *einen solchen Einsatz anzuordnen* - gerade wegen des inhärenten Misstrauens, welches auch unter den Figuren an der Spitze der Macht herrschte.


Laut Doktrin von 2020 gibts hier keine Hürden. Der Präsident befiehlt. Ende.

Aber selbst das spielt für einige Szenarien die aktuell diskutiert werden gar keine Rolle. Der Einsatz taktischer Nuklearwaffen würde wahrscheinlich nicht über diese Befehlskette angeordnet und darin liegt ironischerweise viel mehr Potential dass der Befehl nicht umgesetzt würde - wenngleich auch das kaum vorstellbar ist.
Taktische Nuklearwaffen sind eingelagert, müssten erst aus den Depots geholt & montiert werden bevor man drüber nachdenken kann diese zu nutzen. Dass hier jemand verweigert, v.a. wenn das Ziel des Beschusses ggf. mitten im Schwarzen Meer liegt ist schwer vorstellbar, wenngleich nicht unmöglich.

Egal wie, zu glauben, dass jemand in einer nuklearen Befehlskette einen Befehl, der über die Befehlskette eingeht am Ende verweigert muss als Wunschdenken abgestempelt werden - einfach weil es zwar wünschenswert wäre, aber man damit weder planen noch rechnen darf.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Wesentliche Merkmal dieses Konflikts ist doch, dass er praktisch in einer Sandbox läuft, die traurigerweise die Ukraine ist.
> Der Einsatz und auch die maximal mögliche Verlust für Russland haben sich nicht erhöht. Die Gefahr für Russland selbst hat nicht zugenommen. Der Kreml tönt seit Monaten dasselbe; die einzige Eskalation findet rein verbal statt.


Jain. Der für Russland wahrgenommene maximal mögliche Verlust hat sich erhöht. Russland hätte am 24.02. niemals damit gerechnet in eine Situation zu kommen in der ggf. die Kontrolle über die Krim gefährdet sein könnte. Das hat sich geändert. Dass die Kommunikation des Kreml seit Monaten ähnlich verläuft ist richtig, zu glauben, es habe sich jedoch nichts an den Parametern geändert ist falsch. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Du selbst hast konstatiert, dass Putin allen Einvernehmens nach nicht durchgeknallt ist und diese Ansicht teile ich - unter welchem Zwang also sollte er sich genötigt sehen, seien verbale Eskalation in die Praxis zu überführend und damit überhaupt einen Ablauf an Handlungen einzuleiten, der dann _vielleicht_ in die Katastrophe münden könnte?


Dem Zwang der gegenseitigen Eskalation. Das ist das Problem mit nuklearer Erpressung & Abschreckung. Beide Seiten müssen den Standpunkt des jeweils anderen verstanden haben. Wenn man nicht miteinander spricht, dann passiert das durch Gesten, z.b. Waffentests, Rüstungslieferungen, auslaufen von nuklear bewaffneten U-Booten etc. Da gibt sehr sehr viele Kleinigkeiten die unterschiedlich gedeutet werden können, Perzeption ist hier sehr sehr wichtig. Was für uns harmlos erscheint kann für den Gegenüber bedrohlich wirken. Dass Selensky nicht mit Putin spricht ist so verständlich wie ärgerlich. Aber darauf kommts gar nicht an, wichtig ist, dass der Apparat Biden & der Apparat Putin eine Kommunikationsebene haben.
Schau Dir an was die Russen damals bei Able Archer veranstaltet hatten, das war teilweise Spitz auf Knapp, eben auch weil die UDSSR damals die Perzeption hatte, dass Able Archer keine bloße Übung, sondern der Auftakt zum Weltkrieg ist.

Hier den richtigen Weg zu finden ist nicht einfach. Diejenigen die sagen "Hach Putin blufft eh nur" wissen das eben nicht, sondern sie glauben es zu wissen. Diejenigen die sagen, er blufft nicht ebenso. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Moment sitzt Putin am Pokertisch, hat sein Blatt augenscheinlich überreizt und lediglich angekündigt, Haus und Hof zu setzen. Wird er das tun? Für das vergleichsweise Wenige, was im Topf ist? - Definitiv nicht, wenn deine Einschätzung seiner geistigen Gesundheit korrekt ist. Ich bin der Ansicht, er hofft darauf, dass niemand sehen will und die Fortsetzung des Spiels vertagt wird. Und in der Zeit fließt viel Wasser den Dnepr hinab.
> 
> Was wir jetzt entscheiden müssen ist Folgendes: Wollen wir sehen oder aussteigen? Dazwischen gibt es nichts.


Gibt ne Möglichkeit dazwischen, die aber für Russland kurzfristig keinen Sinn ergibt, weil militärisch bedeutungslos. Escalate to deescalate, nicht mit A- sondern mit C-Waffen. Hat dieselben Probleme wie A Waffen, es bringt militärisch einfach wenig, aber die Reaktion des Restes der Welt wird weniger harsch ausfallen. Ansonsten, ja. Die Mobilmachung wird Löcher stopfen, wie haltbar das ist wird sich zeigen. Putins Raketenangriffe auf zivile Ziele können auch als Aufforderung verstanden werden zu verhandeln, denn wie du sagst, es ist für ihn nur sehr wenig im Topf, aber er könnte noch jede Menge verlieren.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann es allerdings Putin schmackhaft machen, seinerseits hinzuwerfen, indem der Sieger ihm erlaubt, sich eine Kleinigkeit aus dem Pott zurückzunehmen - nichts Großes, eher etwas vom ideellen Wert, damit die Frau zu Hause nicht tobt, weil er den Ehering verspielt hat.
> Das wiederum kann jedoch - um die Metapher nicht zu überstrapazieren - nicht über den Kopf der Ukraine hinweg geschehen.


Volle Zustimmung, unter mindestens der Nutzung der Krim als Flottenstützpunkt wird gar nichts gehen und das wollen die Ukrainer eigentlich seit 2004 nicht mehr. Und deshalb wird Putin jetzt den Blutzoll für die Ukraine so hoch wie grade noch möglich hängen um diese von Ihrer "Wir verhandeln nicht mit Putin" Position abzubringen.
Das soll kein Prechtsches "Die Ukraine soll sich ergeben" sein, es ist lediglich eine traurige Feststellung dessen was da grade passiert. Putin stopft mit Kanonenfutter seine Löcher in der Front und schießt die Ukraine zusammen und es gibt nur sehr sehr wenig was ihn daran hindern könnte damit aufzuhören.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt unter Putin kein "inhärentes Misstrauen" zwischen Mitgliedern der Regierung, schlicht, weil Putin sagt wo es langgeht und der Rest sich zu fügen hat.


Nun fassen wir Regierung mal weiter und da gibt es schon verschiedene Gruppen, Kadyrow, das Militär stehen nicht unbedingt fest zusammen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Egal wie, zu glauben, dass jemand in einer nuklearen Befehlskette einen Befehl, der über die Befehlskette eingeht am Ende verweigert muss als Wunschdenken abgestempelt werden


Ja, aber was kommt denn vor dem Befehl @hoffgang 
Das ganze passiert ja nicht in 5 Minuten wenn es um Atomwaffen welcher Art auch immer geht.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber was kommt denn vor dem Befehl @hoffgang
> Das ganze passiert ja nicht in 5 Minuten wenn es um Atomwaffen welcher Art auch immer geht.


Kommt aufs Szenario an, also ob ein Erstschlag befohlen wird, oder ob Russland akut mit Nuklearwaffen angegriffen wird. Die Entscheidungsfindung für ersteres wird Putin sicher nicht alleine durchlaufen, hier wird es immer unterschiedliche Meinungen und Standpunkte geben.

Aber: Die Entscheidung obliegt einem und der ist klar definiert. Und das Produkt das am Ende rauskommt und in die Befehlskette eingeht kann nicht hinterfragt werden, das würde die komplette Funktion eben dieses Systems ab adsurdum führen. Wie gesagt, lies Ellsbergers Buch dazu, das sollte es mit Glück in der Bib geben, es öffnet ein wenig die Augen wie stumpf der Mensch wirklich sein kann.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Szenario an, also ob ein Erstschlag befohlen wird, oder ob Russland akut mit Nuklearwaffen angegriffen wird.


Ja, aber das steht doch grad gar nicht zur Debatte.

Aber wenn Putin jetzt bei seiner Entschlussfindung oder Planung etwas macht das gewisse Teile im Regime als Gefahr für sich selbst sehen besteht eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Befehlskette gar nicht erst anläuft.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Oktober 2022)

Manöver „Steadfast Noon“: Die NATO übt Nuklearschläge
					

Früher war die Übung hoch geheim, diesmal hat die Allianz aktiv darüber informiert. Sie will Fehlschlüsse in Moskau vermeiden – aber auch ihre Einsatzbereitschaft demonstrieren.




					www.faz.net
				




Ist das vor dem Hintergrund des Ukrainekonfliktes und der Diskussion über den Einsatz von Atomwaffen nicht riskant?

Diese Meldung scheint korrekt zu sein.





__





						Laden…
					





					avia-pro.net
				




Reichweite der Raketen bis zu 2500 km wird behauptet.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war, dass es nicht lohnt einen Krieg gegen die Ukraine anzuzetteln, um einen vermeintlichen Mangel an Russen in arbeitsfähigem Alter zu kompensieren. Da les ich jetzt auch bei dir keine Argumente dagegen.


Es hat auch niemand selbiges als Argument gebracht, das Russland (nur) deshalb diesen Krieg gegen die Ukraine begonnen hat und trotzdem warst du der Meinung ein selbiges vermeindlich "widerlegen" zu müssen?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Manöver „Steadfast Noon“: Die NATO übt Nuklearschläge
> 
> 
> Früher war die Übung hoch geheim, diesmal hat die Allianz aktiv darüber informiert. Sie will Fehlschlüsse in Moskau vermeiden – aber auch ihre Einsatzbereitschaft demonstrieren.
> ...



"Ist das vor dem Hintergrund des Ukrainekonfliktes und der Diskussion über den Einsatz von Atomwaffen nicht riskant?"  









						Aktuelles Geschehen - Russische Atom-Streitkräfte halten Militärübungen ab
					

Alle jüngsten Entwicklungen zum Krieg in der Ukraine gibt es hier im Live-Blog.




					www.wienerzeitung.at
				




Nur dann wenn man Tschetan heißt und großer und treuer "Radio Moskau Fan" ist und daher die "persönliche Sorge" auch immer entsprechend linientreu einseitig zum Ausdruck gebracht werden muss.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist das vor dem Hintergrund des Ukrainekonfliktes und der Diskussion über den Einsatz von Atomwaffen nicht riskant?


Nein, denn 1.) findet die wie auch bei den Russen jedes Jahr statt und 2.) macht man aus der sonst geheimen Übung eine öffentliche Sache, damit man in Moskau weiß, dass man mal wieder übt, was die vermutlich eh wissen, und man eben nur übt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass Selensky nicht mit Putin spricht ist so verständlich wie ärgerlich.


und


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und deshalb wird Putin jetzt den Blutzoll für die Ukraine so hoch wie grade noch möglich hängen um diese von Ihrer "Wir verhandeln nicht mit Putin" Position abzubringen.
> Das soll kein Prechtsches "Die Ukraine soll sich ergeben" sein, es ist lediglich eine traurige Feststellung dessen was da grade passiert.


Ich sehe es eher umgekehrt: Putin will nicht ernsthaft verhandeln. Und Selenskyj natürlich auch nicht weil er zu den aktuellen Bedingungen Putins nicht kapituliert. Aber es kann schon sein das Putin ihn zwingen will irgendwann doch die Bedingungen zu akzeptieren. Darüber entscheidet der Kriegsverlauf. Und deswegen muß die Ukraine weiter unterstützt werden. Damit nämlich das Gegenteil erreicht wird, was Putin jetzt anstrebt. Das Russland kapituliert und sich zurückzieht. Das könnte allerdings noch sehr lange dauern.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das soll kein Prechtsches "Die Ukraine soll sich ergeben" sein, es ist lediglich eine traurige Feststellung dessen was da grade passiert. Putin stopft mit Kanonenfutter seine Löcher in der Front und schießt die Ukraine zusammen und es gibt nur sehr sehr wenig was ihn daran hindern könnte damit aufzuhören.


M.A. nach komplett falsche Analyse, er kann schon rein logistisch die Ukraine gar nicht zusammenschießen und die Ukraine erhält in diesen Tagen, diverse westliche Flugabwehrsysteme, Iris T und NASAMS.
Es ist nur noch eine Frage von 2-4 Wochen und Putins Raketen werden scheitern und auf dem Boden hat er der den Krieg schon verloren, weil er über einen einzigen Eisenbahnstrang niemals wieder die gleiche Artillerie Walze aufbauen kann wie im Sommer. Darüber hinaus werden die HIMARS weiterhin jeden Schwerpunkt zusammenschießen.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube Putin und seine Leute haben realisiert dass sie diesen Krieg verloren haben, und der Racheakt schweineteurer Bombardierungen der gesamten Ukraine ist nur Zeugnis der russischen Niederlage. Vorallem der Beschuss der Infratsruktur zeigt eine radikale Planänderung bei den Russen. Auch in Putins letzer Rede, gehäuft mit Schulterzucken, ist eine ganz andere Sprache als noch vor Monaten zu sehen. Die Zerstörung der Ukraine, ich glaube das Schlimmste beginnt gerade und dürfte noch ein Monat dauern, werden sie iwann mit strategischen Sicherheitsinteressen erklären, und ganz viel Schulterzucken..


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vorallem der Beschuss der Infratsruktur zeigt eine radikale Planänderung bei den Russen. Auch in Putins letzer Rede, gehäuft mit Schulterzucken, ist eine ganz andere Sprache als noch vor Monaten zu sehen. Die Zerstörung der Ukraine, ich glaube das Schlimmste beginnt gerade und dürfte noch ein Monat dauern, werden sie iwann mit strategischen Sicherheitsinteressen erklären, und ganz viel Schulterzucken..


Gestern Abend haben sie in den Nachrichten oder bei "Anne Will" (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gesagt, dass bereits 30% der ukrainischen Infrastruktur zerstört sind. Ich hoffe dass das nicht viel mehr wird. Sonst bekommen sie ein ernsthaftes Problem. Gerade jetzt vor den kommenden Winter.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend haben sie in den Nachrichten oder bei "Anne Will" (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gesagt, dass bereits 30% der ukrainischen Infrastruktur zerstört sind. Ich hoffe dass das nicht viel mehr wird. Sonst bekommen sie ein ernsthaftes Problem. Gerade jetzt vor den kommenden Winter.


Viele Stimmen sagen dass das Schlimmste den Ukrainern noch bevor steht. Man beachte dass sie vor dem Krieg schon, nach Russland, die größte Luftabwehr Europas hatten und dennoch braucht es Unmengen an Systemen mehr um sich gg russische Angriffe zu wehren. Dazu müssen sie ihre Front aufrecht erhalten und den Krieg gewinnen, das alles noch im Winter. Also die Russen machen es ihnen nicht leicht, ganz gleich ob sie sich noch Chancen ausrechnen oder nicht wird es für die Ukraine ein riesiger Kraftakt das zu überstehen. Allerdings wussten sie und wir das ja schon vorher, also gibt es jetzt nur noch diesen einen Weg. Am Ende wartet aber der Sieg über Russland, und vorallem ein Frieden zur Bedinungen des Siegers.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Am Ende wartet aber der Sieg über Russland, und vorallem ein Frieden zur Bedinungen des Siegers.


Ja das kann man nur hoffen.


----------



## Poulton (17. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> 2.) macht man aus der sonst geheimen Übung eine öffentliche Sache, damit man in Moskau weiß, dass man mal wieder übt, was die vermutlich eh wissen, und man eben nur übt.


Ist es seit der Schlussakte von Helsinki nicht ohnehin so, dass solche Manöver vorher angekündigt wurden?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend haben sie in den Nachrichten oder bei "Anne Will" (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gesagt, dass bereits 30% der ukrainischen Infrastruktur zerstört sind. Ich hoffe dass das nicht viel mehr wird. Sonst bekommen sie ein ernsthaftes Problem. Gerade jetzt vor den kommenden Winter.


Das war bei Will.
Aber frag nicht, woher die Zahlen stammen. Hörte sich an, als wenn das eher in einer Glaskugel zu sehen war als dass es tatsächlich Fakten waren.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war bei Will.
> Aber frag nicht, woher die Zahlen stammen. Hörte sich an, als wenn das eher in einer Glaskugel zu sehen war als dass es tatsächlich Fakten waren.


Die Tage hatte ich woanders gelesen 23%. Die Luftangriffe wurden ja fortgesetzt.
Aber woher die Zahlen stammen weiß ich auch nicht und ob es nur grobe Schätzungen sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Tage hatte ich woanders gelesen 23%. Die Luftangriffe wurden ja fortgesetzt.
> Aber woher die Zahlen stammen weiß ich auch nicht und ob es nur grobe Schätzungen sind.


Interessant werden die Zahlen in drei bis vier Wochen. Erst im Nachhinein wird man wissen ob und wie viel die Luftabwehr taugt. Genauso Gegenmaßnahmen in Form Zerstörung russischer Infrastruktur auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist es seit der Schlussakte von Helsinki nicht ohnehin so, dass solche Manöver vorher angekündigt wurden?


Ja, um mögliche "Fehlinterpretationen" der Gegenseite zu vermeiden und mit solchen Übungen nicht unabsichtlich einen Atomkrieg auszulösen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiss nicht, mit roundabout 200-250 Raketen und ein paar Drohnen zerstört man nicht die technische Infrastruktur eines so großen Landes, nicht mal zu 20 oder 30 %.

Überhaupt, was genau ist damit gemeint?

Z. B. Umspannwerke sind prominente und gut erkennbare Ziele, gleichzeitig aber recht robuste Infrastruktur, die sich binnen wenigen Tagen zu 100% reparieren lassen.

Pumpstationen, Wassertürme u. dgl. sind diffiziler, wenn sie einen Treffer abbekommen.
Primär geht es dann um den Ersatz von bestimmten Pumpen, größtes Thema sind Wasserzwischenspeicher.

Am schwierigsten dürften Fernwärmesysteme sein, da sind sehr umfangreiche Reparaturen, das alles unter Druck steht/stand und ggf. erst weitere Schieber/Absperrungen eingebaut werden müssen.

In Summe zweifellos alles hochgradig ärgerlich und für Zivilisten äußerst unlustig, aber technisch in den meisten Fällen relativ schnell wieder lösbar.

Selbst wenn mehrere hundert solcher Raketen extrem zielgenau einschlagen würden, würde dies die Funktionsfähigkeit eines solchen riesigen Flächenstaates nur zeitweise stören.

Diese selbst für Russland sehr teuren und sicherlich endlich vorhandenen Raketen sind doch eigentlich originär dazu gedacht, gezielt militärische Kommandostrukturen und relevante Ortungseinrichtungen (Radar) auszuschalten.
M. M. nach ist das sinnfreie Geschossverschwendung, die kaum Auswirkung auf die Geschehnisse an der Front haben werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, mit roundabout 200-250 Raketen und ein paar Drohnen zerstört man nicht die technische Infrastruktur eines so großen Landes, nicht mal zu 20 oder 30 %.
> 
> Überhaupt, was genau ist damit gemeint?


Ich erinnere mich an eine Karte von vor paar Tagen aber in englisch, dort war die Rede von Verlust der Stromabdeckung um die 1/3 der Ukraine. Das sind aber wohl kaum dauerhafte Ausfälle. Ansonsten ist das jetzt die wichtigste und sicher auch schwierigste Phase des Krieges und wir können da nur abwarten und hoffen, und vorallem Geld spenden damit diese Menschen irgendwie durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2022)

Yo, mei, was soll ich dazu sagen...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Artikel:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker-erneut-explosionen-im-zentrum-von-kiew-luftalarm-aktiv_id_52139887.html
		


Die Verluste im russischen Hinterland könnten demnächst jede von der Front übersteigen...


----------



## hoffgang (17. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> M.A. nach komplett falsche Analyse, er kann schon rein logistisch die Ukraine gar nicht zusammenschießen und die Ukraine erhält in diesen Tagen, diverse westliche Flugabwehrsysteme, Iris T und NASAMS.
> Es ist nur noch eine Frage von 2-4 Wochen und Putins Raketen werden scheitern und auf dem Boden hat er der den Krieg schon verloren, weil er über einen einzigen Eisenbahnstrang niemals wieder die gleiche Artillerie Walze aufbauen kann wie im Sommer. Darüber hinaus werden die HIMARS weiterhin jeden Schwerpunkt zusammenschießen.



Möglich dass die Ukraine eine effektive Luftabwehr bekommt, dennoch bleibt die Ukraine ein sehr sehr großes Gebiet welches man erstmal sichern muss, zumal sich kritische Infrastruktur überall im Land tummelt.
Und im Endeffekt macht Russland jetzt, was die Ukrainer die ganze Zeit gemacht haben: Er verschiebt die Kosten-Nutzen Gleichung und versucht so, die Ukrainer davon zu überzeugen, dass eine Verhandlungslösung schneller und einfacher zu haben ist als eine Fortsetzung der Offensive.

Wer glaubt, Putin wolle nicht verhandeln: Welche Optionen hat er denn noch?
Der Best Case für Russland wäre ein einfrieren des Konflikts, ähnlich wie 2014 unter Einhaltung der besetzten Gebiete von 2014 und ggf. etwas mehr, insbesondere im Süden Richtung Krim. Keine Frage, für die Ukraine nicht tragbar, aber jetzt muss die Ukraine eben entscheiden wieviel Sie für einen Sieg zu zahlen bereit sind. Nur, wenn man jetzt (zeitnah) eine Übereinkunft trifft, dann wird das kein Problem lösen sondern nur vertagen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Manöver „Steadfast Noon“: Die NATO übt Nuklearschläge
> 
> 
> Früher war die Übung hoch geheim, diesmal hat die Allianz aktiv darüber informiert. Sie will Fehlschlüsse in Moskau vermeiden – aber auch ihre Einsatzbereitschaft demonstrieren.
> ...


Nö, es ist vor genau diesem Hintergrund sogar notwendig. Abschreckung ist keine Einbahnstraße. Im Gegenteil, würde man das Manöver aus den von Dir genannten Gründen aussetzen, Russland könnte es als Anzeichen deuten, dass die eigene Drohung verfängt und nur noch stärker diese Karte ausreizen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt macht Russland jetzt, was die Ukrainer die ganze Zeit gemacht haben: Er verschiebt die Kosten-Nutzen Gleichung und versucht so, die Ukrainer davon zu überzeugen, dass eine Verhandlungslösung schneller und einfacher zu haben ist als eine Fortsetzung der Offensive.


Welche Verhandlungalösungen nach den Scheinreferenden?
Laut Russischer Verfassung darf er die gewaltsam und verbrecherisch annektierten Gebiete gar nicht hrausgeben, weil jetzt russisches Staatsgebiet.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, Putin wolle nicht verhandeln: Welche Optionen hat er denn noch?



Natürlich will Putin verhandeln, allerdings unter unannehmbaren Bedingungen für die Ukraine. Es ist nun kein Geheimnis, das ein einfrieren auf dem jetzigen Status Quo ein Sieg für Putin wäre und er darauf aufbauen kann, in ein paar Jahren wiederzukommen.
Ich glaube nur das er da die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht hat, du hast doch Selenskys mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft beklagt, für ihn gibt es aber im Moment nichts zu verhandeln, weil das was ich hier schreibe, weiss er auch und das ist für Ihn, seine Regierung und für die Ukrainer unannehmbar.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Russland könnte es als Anzeichen deuten, dass die eigene Drohung verfängt und nur noch stärker diese Karte ausreizen.



Denkst du das man irgendeiner Partei in diesem Konflikt die nuklearen Möglichkeiten demonstrieren muß?
Ich denke das nicht .
Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund anzunehmen, warum die Russen als erste Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten.

Russland hat noch genug Möglichkeiten an der Stellschraube zu drehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du das man irgendeiner Partei in diesem Konflikt die nuklearen Möglichkeiten demonstrieren muß?
> Ich denke das nicht .



Was du denkst ist oft genug der krudeste Mist (wie du in PN's beweist) und dadrüber hinaus auch sowieso völlig egal.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund anzunehmen, warum die Russen als erste Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten.


Sie sind diejenigen, die mantraartig mit ihrem nuklearen Arsenal drohen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat noch genug Möglichkeiten an der Stellschraube zu drehen.


Ich weiß, ich werde diese Frage bereuen, weil höchstwahrscheinlich nur wieder Unsinn kommt, aber der guten Ordnung halber muss ich sie stellen: Welche Möglichkeiten wären das deiner Ansicht nach?


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Möglich dass die Ukraine eine effektive Luftabwehr bekommt,


Seitdem die Heersflugabwehr weg ist geht es mit den richtigen Begriffen im Heer auch bergab oder?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Verhandlungalösungen nach den Scheinreferenden?


Hoffgang sagt ja nicht, dass die Ukraine diese annehmen wird, möchte oder muss


----------



## hoffgang (17. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich will Putin verhandeln, allerdings unter unannehmbaren Bedingungen für die Ukraine. Es ist nun kein Geheimnis, das ein einfrieren auf dem jetzigen Status Quo ein Sieg für Putin wäre und er darauf aufbauen kann, in ein paar Jahren wiederzukommen.
> Ich glaube nur das er da die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht hat, du hast doch Selenskys mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft beklagt, für ihn gibt es aber im Moment nichts zu verhandeln, weil das was ich hier schreibe, weiss er auch und das ist für Ihn, seine Regierung und für die Ukrainer unannehmbar.


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Selensky hat ausgeführt nicht mit Putin verhandeln zu wollen, er hat nicht per se ausgeschlossen mit Russland verhandeln zu wollen. Das Problem für beide ist, der Konflikt droht sich fest zu fahren.
Stimmt, die Ukraine wird Putin keinen Sieg gönnen, das heißt aber nicht per se, dass die Ukraine nicht bereit wäre unter anderen Vorzeichen einem Frieden zuzustimmen. Putin bekommt schlicht zu wenig Druck als dass sich auf absehbare Zeit was ändern würde. Innenpolitisch gabs ein paar Proteste, das ist weitestgehend erledigt. Ja zigtausende sind geflohen, aber das ist auch temporär und nicht dauerhaft, jedenfalls für die überwiegende Masse.
Selensky hat dagegen das Problem, dass eine Einigung mit Russland möglicherweise das Ende seiner Regierung nach sich zieht, was die eventuell getroffene Einigung nichtig macht...

Keiner der beiden hat gute Optionen - Putin kann den Krieg nicht einseitig beenden ohne mindestens Garantien für die Krim zu bekommen, die Ukraine kann den Krieg nicht schnell genug beenden und muss, v.a. auf der Krim mit weiteren Eskalationen durch Russland rechnen, z.b. dem Einsatz von C-Waffen.

Jemand (wie ich finde) Kluges hat auf Twitter sinngemäß geschrieben: Auch dieser Krieg wird am Verhandlungstisch enden, wir können uns aktuell nur nicht vorstellen wann und wie das passiert.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du das man irgendeiner Partei in diesem Konflikt die nuklearen Möglichkeiten demonstrieren muß?


Ja, so funktioniert nun mal Abschreckung.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das nicht .


Irrelevant, die Faktenlage spricht für sich, wenn du diese nicht anerkennst ändert das nichts.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund anzunehmen, warum die Russen als erste Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten.


Wer sollte denn sonst einen Grund dazu haben?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Seitdem die Heersflugabwehr weg ist geht es mit den richtigen Begriffen im Heer auch bergab oder?


Ich hab an der OSH gefragt warum wir in Taktik jetzt mit Geparden aus den Niederlanden planen, da hieß es nur: Schnauze.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab an der OSH gefragt warum wir in Taktik jetzt mit Geparden aus den Niederlanden planen, da hieß es nur: Schnauze.


Wenn wir eine ganze FlaRak Gruppe unter das Kommando der Niederlande stellen dürfen wir auch mit deren Geparden spielen!!!


----------



## Kassalowski (17. Oktober 2022)

na dann, zeigt mal, wie ihr die Luft abwehrt. xD


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

Gestern Abend meinte Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann bei Anne Will auch, dass sie nicht verstehen kann, dass keine Kampfpanzer geliefert werden? Wenn Haubitzen und Raketenartiellerie geliefert werden?!?
Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.
Primär ist die Flugabwehr erstmal wichtiger. Damit nicht noch mehr ukrainische Infrastruktur zerstört wird.
Ansonsten haben die Russen nicht mehr soviele Optionen wie Tschetan behauptet.
Es sei denn sie begehen "Sauereien" und setzen A, B oder C Waffen ein.
Aber dann haben sie überall  komplett verschissen.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> na dann, zeigt mal, wie ihr die Luft abwehrt. xD


In den Medien wird das auch falsch bezeichnet.

@Sparanus hatte hier ja im Thread paarmal darauf hingewiesen wie es richtig heisst.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> na dann, zeigt mal, wie ihr die Luft abwehrt. xD


Fenster zu 



RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend meinte Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann bei Anne Will auch, dass sie nicht verstehen kann, dass keine Kampfpanzer geliefert werden? Wenn Haubitzen und Raketenartiellerie geliefert werden?!?


Ja, außer der Westen will, dass Russland in der Ukraine zermürbt wird anstatt schnell geschlagen zu werden...


----------



## Kassalowski (17. Oktober 2022)

oookay...
_"Ukrainische Techniker, die im von Russland besetzten Kernkraftwerk Zaporizhzhia arbeiten, wurden von den Besatzungsbehörden darüber informiert, dass sie bis Donnerstag Zeit haben, sich auf die Seite Russlands zu stellen oder ihren Job zu verlieren."_








						Russia Gives Ukraine Nuclear Plant Workers Ultimatum to Pick a Side
					

Technicians maintaining the Russian-occupied Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant have been given until Thursday to pick sides in the struggle for control of the complex.




					www.wsj.com
				




Das ruzzische Treiben rings um das AKW ist sowas von finster.... 😠


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> oookay...
> _"Ukrainische Techniker, die im von Russland besetzten Kernkraftwerk Zaporizhzhia arbeiten, wurden von den Besatzungsbehörden darüber informiert, dass sie bis Donnerstag Zeit haben, sich auf die Seite Russlands zu stellen oder ihren Job zu verlieren."_
> 
> 
> ...


Was erwartest du von einem Land mit Leuten/Soldaten, die vorsätzlich Frauen, Jugendliche und Kinder vergewaltigen, vorsätzlich Zivilisten foltern und ermordern, Kinder und Jugendliche entführen und mit der Kalaschnikow Stimmen für Scheinreferenden an der Haustür einfordern.
Diese Russen/Leute/Soldaten schrecken vor rein gar nichzs zurück, deshalb brauchen sie auch eine Lektion und zwar eine richtige!


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du das man irgendeiner Partei in diesem Konflikt die nuklearen Möglichkeiten demonstrieren muß?
> Ich denke das nicht .


Auf Provokation erfolgt Provokation. Zur Wehrfähigkeit zählt auch die Bereitschaft und diese wird demonstriert. Jeder Schritt wird eben mit einem Schritt beantwortet, das nennt sich Gleichgewicht.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund anzunehmen, warum die Russen als erste Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten.


Das selbe denken die Russen wohl über uns, und sie wissen dass so eine Demonstration unserer Kräfte eher symbolischen Charakter hat. Nur eine Erinnerung daran dass wir potentiell gefährlicher sind als sie. Also kein Grund zur Panik.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Russland hat noch genug Möglichkeiten an der Stellschraube zu drehen.


Wir haben noch nichteinmal angefangen richtig zu drehen, und Russland verballert gerade seine Möglichkeiten auf Wohngebäude, Schulen, Infrastruktur etc. Wenn sie noch welche hätten wieso zerbomben sie dann ihren künftigen Puppetstaat anstatt ihn mit ihrem reichlichen Repertuar an Möglichkeiten einfach einzunehmen ?

Und noch eine Frage, wirst du die Größe besitzen im Dezember u Januar noch hier im Forum mit uns darüber zu fachsimpeln, wie verdammt gut es doch ist dass die Ukraine den Krieg gewonnen hat ? Oder weisst du was, falls nicht dann schreibe ich einfach mal dich an 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem Land mit Leuten/Soldaten, die vorsätzlich Frauen, Jugendliche und Kinder vergewaltigen, vorsätzlich Zivilisten foltern und ermordern, Kinder und Jugendliche entführen und mit der Kalaschnikow Stimmen für Scheinreferenden an der Haustür einfordern.
> Diese Russen/Leute/Soldaten schrecken vor rein gar nichzs zurück, deshalb brauchen sie auch eine Lektion und zwar eine richtige!


A propros Scheinreferenden^^ : https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...russischen-botschaft-in-warschau-8757541.html

Also ich wäre für nen Zoo an der Stelle, und ihr ?


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

> *Selenskyj fordert mehr Luftabwehr gegen russische Drohnenangriffe*
> 
> 23.15 Uhr: Angesichts der gehäuften russischen Luftangriffe hat der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj die Staatengemeinschaft um mehr und bessere Waffen zur Luftabwehr gebeten. »Den ganzen Tag sind dort Trümmer geräumt worden, wohin die russischen Terroristen trotz allem getroffen haben«, sagte Selenskyj in seiner abendlichen Videoansprache. »Wenn wir über Luftabwehr reden, dann reden wir über reale Menschenleben«, sagte er. »Das ist nicht nur im Interesse der Ukraine. Je geringer die terroristischen Möglichkeiten Russlands sind, desto schneller endet dieser Krieg.«
> 
> ...


Quelle: Erneut Luftangriffe auf Kiew


Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt, dass Russland wohl Langstrecken-Präzisionsraketen ausgehen, aber sie noch viele Drohnen aus dem Iran haben. Und die sollen besonders heimtückisch und gefährlich sein. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Drohnen aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe, schwerer abzuwehren sind. Wohl dann eher mit Gepard-Panzern als Boden-Luft Raketen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2022)

Geringe Größe?


> Technische Daten der Shahed 136 im Überblick
> 
> Gewicht: 200 Kilogramm
> Spannweite: 2,5 Meter
> ...


https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...on-russland-aus-iran-erklaert-id64276581.html


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Geringe Größe?


Relativ zu Flugzeugen oder Kampfjets.  

Wie groß Langstrecken- Raketen sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Eckism (18. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> A propros Scheinreferenden^^ : https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...russischen-botschaft-in-warschau-8757541.html
> 
> Also ich wäre für nen Zoo an der Stelle, und ihr ?


Bei uns wurden auch schon Geldbörsen und ander Sachen von russischen Hardlinern annektiert...Diebstahl/Rauben fanden die dann genauso doof wie wir.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden auch schon Geldbörsen und ander Sachen von russischen Hardlinern annektiert...Diebstahl/Rauben fanden die dann genauso doof wie wir.


Wie ?.. so ganz ohne Referendum ?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2022)

Die Regierung der Ukraine bittet derzeit die Bevölkerung die Drohnen nicht selbst abzuschießen.


----------



## Eckism (18. Oktober 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wie ?.. so ganz ohne Referendum ?


Keine Ahnung, ich mach sowas ja nicht und bin auch selten daheim...bei mir kommt nur der Buschfunk an.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> na dann, zeigt mal, wie ihr die Luft abwehrt. xD


Zumindest das mit der Abwehr von frischer Luft haben wir schon immer gut hinbekommen, egal ob auf Stube oder im Gefecht (bzw. bei scharfen Gefechtsübungen).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Regierung der Ukraine bittet derzeit die Bevölkerung die Drohnen nicht selbst abzuschießen.


Nachdem die Agricultural Division der Ukraine zuerst mit Traktoren gute Erfolge gegen russische Panzer verzeichnen konnte, wird nun der beliebte Heugabelweitwurf zu einem Schreckenszenario für russische Drohnen. Die Regierung in Kiew wies jedoch darauf hin, dass solcherart abgeschossene Flugkörper oftmals dort abstürzen, wo dennoch eine starke Gefährdung von ihnen ausginge. <-- Enthält viel Unfug und ein Körnchen Wahrheit.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nachdem die Agricultural Division der Ukraine zuerst mit Traktoren gute Erfolge gegen russische Panzer verzeichnen konnte, wird nun der beliebte Heugabelweitwurf zu einem Schreckenszenario für russische Drohnen.


Ich frage mich halt, was eine klassische Gewehr Kugel (7,62 x ~50) gegen mind. ~ 100kg Masse anrichten soll, die auch noch vielleich 150km/h schnell ist, da muss dann schon der Gepard ran, die Schilka dürfte damit auch klar kommen, aber da braucht man dann schon etwas mehr "Wumms". , ich meine größeres Kaliber.
Mit "Wumms" lässt sich ja gerade in diesen Zeiten einiges lösen......


----------



## Eckism (18. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, was eine klassische Gewehr Kugel (7,62 x ~50) gegen mind. ~ 100kg Masse anrichten soll, die auch noch vielleich 150km/h schnell ist, da muss dann schon der Gepard ran, die Schilka dürfte damit auch klar kommen, aber da braucht man dann schon etwas mehr "Wumms". , ich meine größeres Kaliber.
> Mit "Wumms" lässt sich ja gerade in diesen Zeiten einiges lösen......


Wenn man das Ding trifft, bekommt es Schaden...Motor, Spritleitung, Tank, Flügel, Elektronik usw...damit soll die Drohne gar nicht so klar kommen, weils nicht das augeklügelste Wunderwerk der Technik sein soll.
Es gibt auch nen Video, wo nen Polizist das Ding mit nem Gewehr runterholt.
Ob das allerdings echt oder Fake ist, weiß ich nicht...man hört die Drohne nur und sieht dann ne Explosion.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, was eine klassische Gewehr Kugel (7,62 x ~50) gegen mind. ~ 100kg Masse anrichten soll, die auch noch vielleich 150km/h schnell ist, da muss dann schon der Gepard ran, die Schilka dürfte damit auch klar kommen, aber da braucht man dann schon etwas mehr "Wumms". , ich meine größeres Kaliber.
> Mit "Wumms" lässt sich ja gerade in diesen Zeiten einiges lösen......


Die iranischen Kamikaze-Drohnen sind nicht gehärtet, dicht gepackt und fliegen relativ langsam. Mit den im ganzen Ostblock durchaus weit verbreiteten Jagdbüchsen kann man da durchaus etwas ausrichten - vermutlich sogar mehr als mit einem Sturmgewehr.


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, was eine klassische Gewehr Kugel (7,62 x ~50) gegen mind. ~ 100kg Masse anrichten soll, die auch noch vielleich 150km/h schnell ist, da muss dann schon der Gepard ran, die Schilka dürfte damit auch klar kommen, aber da braucht man dann schon etwas mehr "Wumms". , ich meine größeres Kaliber.
> Mit "Wumms" lässt sich ja gerade in diesen Zeiten einiges lösen......


Langläufige Schrotflinte dürfte ausreichend sein.
Da dürften 5% der Schrotladung im Ziel schon reichen.
Das sind doch zu 99% GFK oder Balsaholzrümpfe und 150 km/h ist für einen guten Trappschützen kein Thema.
Würde  die Schrotgröße 1 wählen, also die 4mm Bleikugeln und einen 5/4 Vollchoke mit 1,05 mm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Oktober 2022)

Kreml: Schützen annektierte Gebiete mit Atomwaffen
					






					orf.at
				






> Die vier kürzlich annektierten ukrainischen Gebiete fallen nach Darstellung Russlands unter den Schutz des russischen Atomwaffenarsenals. „Diese Gebiete sind unveräußerliche Teile der Russischen Föderation“, sagte Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow heute vor Journalisten.
> 
> „Für ihre Sicherheit ist auf dem gleichen Niveau gesorgt wie für das übrige russische Territorium“, antwortete Peskow auf die Frage, ob die annektierten Gebiete unter dem atomaren Schutzschirm stünden.



Ich bezweifle es. Die Ukrainer beschießen doch mittlerweile sogar schon tatsächliches russisches Territorium mit US-Waffen (Belgorod z.B.) und die Russen lassen bisher nichtmal ihr säbelrasselndes nukleares Gedrohe verlauten. Finde die Russen mittlerweile im Vergleich zu vor wenigen Wochen und Monaten ohnehin ziemlich kleinlaut.


----------



## Steamhammer (18. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Langläufige Schrotflinte dürfte ausreichend sein.
> Da dürften 5% der Schrotladung im Ziel schon reichen.
> Das sind doch zu 99% GFK oder Balsaholzrümpfe und 150 km/h ist für einen guten Trappschützen kein Thema.
> Würde  die Schrotgröße 1 wählen, also die 4mm Bleikugeln und einen 5/4 Vollchoke mit 1,05 mm.


...nur leider fliegen die Drohnen zu hoch für Schrotbeschuss (da ist bei realen 30-50m Höhe Ende Gelände...) aus diesem Grund ist Schrot zur Drohnenabwehr ungeeignet .  An sonsten, wie @Mahoy schon schrob - die Kamikazedrohnen sind im Grunde Ultraleichflugzeuge - da geht ne 7,62x51 o.ä. von vorn nach hinten durch (selbst die Lahme 7,62x39 der alten AK macht kleinholz aus den Dingern)...nur Treffen ist halt nicht so easy,wenn die Shahed in 150-200m überfliegen und keine Leuchtspuhr vorhanden sind.

LG


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt, was eine klassische Gewehr Kugel (7,62 x ~50) gegen mind. ~ 100kg Masse anrichten soll,


Und was Ecksim schreibt ist auch die gängige Lehrmeinung


Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ding trifft, bekommt es Schaden...Motor, Spritleitung, Tank, Flügel, Elektronik usw...damit soll die Drohne gar nicht so klar kommen, weils nicht das augeklügelste Wunderwerk der Technik sein soll.


Aber selbst bei anderem Fluggerät einfach drauf, wenn es bei der Rückkehr (also bei den Dingern nicht) repariert werden muss ist es schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Oktober 2022)

Also der vertrauenswürdige Onkel Peskow sagt, dass das gar keine iranischen Drohnen sind. 









						Liveblog:++ Peskow will nichts von iranischen Drohnen wissen ++
					

Das russische Präsidialamt hat laut Sprecher Peskow keine Informationen darüber, ob iranische Drohnen bei Luftangriffen in der Ukraine eingesetzt wurden. Zwei Mitarbeiter des AKW Saporischschja sollen verschleppt worden sein. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> ...nur leider fliegen die Drohnen zu hoch für Schrotbeschuss (da ist bei realen 30-50m Höhe Ende Gelände...) aus diesem Grund ist Schrot zur Drohnenabwehr ungeeignet .  An sonsten, wie @Mahoy schon schrob - die Kamikazedrohnen sind im Grunde Ultraleichflugzeuge - da geht ne 7,62x51 o.ä. von vorn nach hinten durch (selbst die Lahme 7,62x39 der alten AK macht kleinholz aus den Dingern)...nur Treffen ist halt nicht so easy,wenn die Shahed in 150-200m überfliegen und keine Leuchtspuhr vorhanden sind.
> 
> LG


Du kennst meine Ausrüstung nicht^^   

Ernsthaft.
Für Menschen oder Tiere tödliche Bereich liegen bei 50 m, maximal 75 m.
Wenn du aber ein dichtes Paket abfeuerst, reicht m. E. die Streuwirkung selbst in ein paar hundert Meter noch völlig, um Ernsthafte Beschädigungen bei einem etwas größere Modellflugzeug zu verursachen.
Der Versuch ist es allemal wert.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. Oktober 2022)

das ist schon ne ziemlich üble kiste. ^^

Ein Gerücht geh um - wäre natürlich auch ein recht dickes Ding:

_#WindofChange, der Autor von #FSBletters, ist aus Russland geflohen!
Die Ärztin des FSB/Verteidigungsministeriums, Maria Dmitrieva, floh aus #Russland und beantragte politisches Asyl in Frankreich."_





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582414737517645830

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (18. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> das ist schon ne ziemlich üble kiste. ^^
> 
> Ein Gerücht geh um - wäre natürlich auch ein recht dickes Ding:
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir auf die " Sprünge" helfen?
Ich finde nix im Netz.
Weder Doctor Maria Dmitrieva, noch etwas anderes. 
Was willst du mitteilen?


----------



## Tschetan (18. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht interessiert es?









						Shahed 136 'Kamikaze' Drone Caught Seconds Before Hitting Target In Ukraine
					

The Iranian-made Russian-operated suicide drone is one of the many launched during the latest massive wave of attacks across Ukraine. This morning Ukraine




					theaviationist.com
				




Wenn das Glonass eingebaut wurde, scheint es das die Russen die Dinger selber produzieren. Wäre sonst zu umständlich. Sind auch sehr einfach in der Herstellung.









						Alexander Kovalenko: UAV kamikaze Shahed-136 underwent modernization in Russia | odessa-journal.com
					

The Russians have upgraded Iranian Shahed-136 kamikaze drones, replacing the guidance system. This was stated by the military-political observer of the




					odessa-journal.com
				




Der Motor ist bei Aliexpress im Moment ausverkauft.

MD550-Engine von Aliexpress


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

> 18:02 Uhr
> NATO will Ukraine Drohnen-Abwehr stellen​
> Der NATO-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg hat angekündigt, dass die NATO der Ukraine in den kommenden Tagen Luftabwehrsysteme zur Verteidigung gegen Angriffe mit im Iran hergestellten Drohnen liefern werde. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters.


Ist wohl doch nicht so leicht die Dinger abzuschiessen, wie hier manche behauptet haben.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Oktober 2022)

Irgendwann wird es den Russen - wie gerade bei den Briten - dämmern, dass man sich mit "Alleinstellungsmerkmalen" in einer so stark verknüpften Welt mit krankem Nationalismus allenfalls den Hintern abwischen aber bestimmt keine goldenen Zeiten bekommen kann.









						Defekte Elektronik: In Russland machen sich die Halbleitersanktionen bemerkbar
					

Viele Firmen verkaufen ihre Chips und Elektronikkomponenten nicht mehr direkt an russische Hersteller. Der Umweg über den Grauhandel sorgt dort für Verdruss.




					www.heise.de
				







> Letzte Bilder des modernsten russischen Prozessors
> 
> Baikal Electronics entwickelte ARM-Prozessoren für Russland. Gefertigt werden können sie nicht mehr,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tschetan (18. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist wohl doch nicht so leicht die Dinger abzuschiessen, wie hier manche behauptet haben.



Nein, vor allem sind sie billig und schnell zu produzieren. 
Dafür teure Raketen benutzen, ist ärgerlich.  Gleichzeitig kann damit das Abwehrsystem übersättigt werden, so das an Ende teure Präzisionswaffen unbehelligt ihr Ziel treffen.

Weiteres Problem ist das sie nicht von Awacs gesehen werden und deshalb die Geräte, bis auf das IRIS glaube ich, im aktiven Modus arbeiten müssen, was sie verletzlich macht.

Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen welche der 3 Generationen von NASMAS geliefert wird.
Bei Reichweite  um die 50km sind sie aber auch begrenzt und dazu fliegen die Drohnen teilweise sehr tief, was es schwer macht die zu vernichten.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Oktober 2022)

Wie kann man bloß an einem Abend dermaßen eskalieren?
Ernsthaft... 

Vor ein paar Tagen war noch alles cool, und jetzt?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn das Glonass eingebaut wurde, scheint es das die Russen die Dinger selber produzieren. Wäre sonst zu umständlich.


Glonass Support ist Stand der Technik bei allen "GPS-Chips" seit Jahren. Nach der Logik sind quasi alle in Deutschland heute kaufbaren Smartphones made in Russia:




__





						Mobiltelefone Handys ohne Vertrag mit Navigation: GLONASS Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Mobiltelefone Handys ohne Vertrag mit Navigation: GLONASS




					geizhals.de


----------



## Tschetan (18. Oktober 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Glonass Support ist Stand der Technik bei allen "GPS-Chips" seit Jahren. Nach der Logik sind quasi alle in Deutschland heute kaufbaren Smartphones made in Russia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich nur auf die ukrainische Quelle bezogen.

"Kovalenko stellt außerdem fest, dass der Gefechtskopf aufgrund der Platzierung einer zusätzlichen Einheit abgenommen hat – in Shahed-136 mit der GLONASS-Einheit beträgt er etwa 30 kg."

Wären rund 10kg weniger Sprengstoff?


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Weiteres Problem ist das sie nicht von Awacs gesehen werden und deshalb die Geräte, bis auf das IRIS glaube ich, im aktiven Modus arbeiten müssen, was sie verletzlich macht.


Für diese Behauptung hast du welche Quellen und Belege, das Drohnen insbesondere die Shahed 136 vom Awacs Radar nichterfasst wird?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie kann man bloß an einem Abend dermaßen eskalieren?


Was hab ich verpasst? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese Behauptung hast du welche Quellen und Belege, das Drohnen insbesondere die Shahed 136 vom Awacs Radar nicht gesehen wird?


Jenachdem wie tief die fliegen ist das schon schwierig und die Ukraine sollte eigentlich keinen direkten Datalink zu den NATO Systemen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hab ich verpasst?


Ich habe es leider auch nicht mitbekommen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie tief die fliegen ist das schon schwierig und die Ukraine sollte eigentlich keinen direkten Datalink zu den NATO Systemen haben.


Das ist schon klar bei Tiefflug, da dürften sie gegen herkömmlich Flak aber auch am anfälligsten sein, darüber glaube ich schon, das sie erfasst werden, gerade vom Awacs, das ja neben Koordinierung eben einen ganz anderen Erfassungshorizont gerade in Bezug auf Tiefflug hat.
(Absatz)

Was ich nicht so richtig verstehe sind diese ganzen Spekulationen im Bereich Drohnen Abwehr, bezogen jetzt hier auf die russischen/iranischen Kamikazedrohnen, mit Laser, Abwehrdrohnen und anderem Pipapo, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe kann das eine Skyranger sehr gut und wird damit extra beworben. Die kann man auch auf jeden LKW montieren. Ich glaube man sollte erstmal bei den "normalen" Systemen bleiben und nicht in Sifi abdriften.

Auch jeder Gepard oder jede Shilka müsste nach all meinem Wissen die Dinger mit Leichtigkeit runterschießen, weil sie eben ein gutes Radarecho liefern.



> *+++ 21:55 Ex-General Kather: Mehrere Möglichkeiten, Drohnen abzuwehren +++*
> Zur Abwehr von Kamikaze-Drohnen, wie sie zuletzt von Russland für Angriffe auf die Ukraine eingesetzt wurden, gibt es laut Ex-General Roland Kather mehrere Möglichkeiten. Gegen diese sei etwa eine Abwehr durch Laser-Kanonen denkbar, die sich derzeit - auch in Deutschland - in der Entwicklung befänden, sagte Kather dem Sender Welt. Zudem sei es möglich, mit elektronischen Jammern Drohen "dazu zu zwingen, abzustürzen". Dies sei jedoch nicht ohne Risiken, da deren Sprengstoff dabei unkontrolliert in die Luft gejagt würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so richtig verstehe sind diese ganzen Spekulationen im Bereich Drohnen Abwehr, bezogen jetzt hier auf die russischen/iranischen Kamikazedrohnen, *mit Laser, Abwehrdrohnen etc. anderem Pipapo, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe kann das eine Skyranger sehr gut und wird damit extra beworben*. Die kann man auch auf jeden LKW montieren. Ich glaube man sollte erstmal bei den "normalen" Systemen bleiben und ich in Sifi abdriften.


Die Ukraine ist halt aktuell das beste Testfeld, um zu sehen wie gut diese Systeme letztlich im Einsatz unter Realbedingungen sind und wo noch Bedarf an Nachbesserungen / Verbesserungen besteht (wo konnte man das ansonsten bis dato mal wirklich unter so "guten Bedingungen").
Denke daher auch ehr der ganze Pipapo und nicht einfach nur Skyranger.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Ukraine ist halt aktuell das beste Testfeld, um zu sehen wie gut diese Systeme letztlich im Einsatz unter Realbedingungen sind und wo noch Bedarf an Nachbesserungen / Verbesserungen besteht.
> Denke daher auch ehr der ganze Pipapo und nicht einfach nur Skyranger.


Das mit den elektronischen Störern kann ich ja nachvollziehen, auch gerade aus Testzwecken und Entwicklungszwecken, aber Laserwaffen?
Kennst du eine einsatzfähige Waffe? Das dürfte doch wesentlich aufwendiger sein, als eine Rohrwaffe und das Radar ist doch eher der Hauptbestandteil.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar bei Tiefflug, da dürften sie gegen herkömmlich Flak aber auch am anfälligsten sein, darüber glaube ich schon, das sie erfasst werden, gerade vom Awacs, das ja neben Koordinierung eben einen ganz anderen Erfassungshorizont gerade in Bezug auf Tiefflug hat.
> (Absatz)


Naja und wenn sie es sehen:
Die Ukraine ist nicht ins NATO System integriert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> das eine Skyranger sehr gut und wird damit extra beworben.


Ja, wenn es den mal in Serie gäbe 


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber Laserwaffen?


Wurden schon gebaut.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das dürfte doch wesentlich aufwendiger sein, als eine Rohrwaffe


Jain, es geht technisch eigentlich schon, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit man mit mobilen Systemen ist.
Du kannst halt direkt ins Ziel gehen weil es halt Licht ist und damit schneller als jedes Projektil.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit den elektronischen Störern kann ich ja nachvollziehen, auch gerade aus Testzwecken und Entwicklungszwecken, aber Laserwaffen?
> Kennst du eine einsatzfähige Waffe? Das dürfte doch wesentlich aufwendiger sein, als eine Rohrwaffe und das Radar ist doch eher der Hauptbestandteil.


Nein kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe die Entwicklung da bis dato auch nicht besonders intensiv verfolgt.
Was ich weiß ist, das neben den USA auch Deutschland relativ intensiv an Laserwaffen arbeitet, zur Abwehr von Marschflugkörpern, Drohnen und dergleichen und die Entwicklung da wohl bereits auch recht fortgeschritten sein soll, aber nicht wie weit fortgeschritten am Ende genau ist.

Und letztlich sind nicht viele Waffen am Anfang meist teurer als ihr praktischer Nutzen?
Ich meine schau dir z.B. mal die V-Waffen an, die waren bis 1945 auch im Endefekt, aus militärischer Sicht, nicht mehr als teure "Spielzeuge", aber der Grundstein für alle modernen balistische Raketen und Marschflugkörper.
Oder nimm die NASA und ihre Weltraumforschung, unfassbar teure Milliardengräber, die aber unzählige Grundsteine für viele Dinge gelegt haben, die heute, Jahrzehnte später, in der modernen Militärtechnik unverzichtbar sind, von modernen Verbundstoffen, bis hin zu militärischen Satelliten, für die Aufklärung und Kommunikation.

Also warum muss es da bei "Laserwaffen" anders sein.
Irgendwer muss halt mal den Anfang machen, der Anfang ist teuer, aber scheinbar ist das angepeilte Ziel ja so verlockend, das man diese Kosten in Kauf nimmt, um irgendwann mal serienreife Produkte zu haben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jain, es geht technisch eigentlich schon, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit man mit mobilen Systemen ist.


Das letzte woran ich mich erinnere ist, das man irgendwann um 2007 rum im Irak Prototypen getestet hatte, die auf die Dach + Ladefläche von einem Humvee passten, aber noch extrem limitiert in der Anwendung und auch störanfällig waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kannst du eine Antwort darauf liefern "wie" wir nicht im Atomfeuer sterben?  Eben!



Siehe oben: Ich sehe uns auf einem sehr guten Kurs und rechne selbst den Ukrainern eine faire Chance aus. Je größer, desto schneller Putin in die Knie gezwungen wird.

Aber darum ging es bei meiner Rückfrage gar nicht. Ich wollte nicht meine Position gegen seine stehen, sondern erst einmal seine verstehen. Oder besser: Entlarven.
"Lieber eine befristete Zeit unterdrückt sein als tot" zieht nämlich nur als Argument, wenn es denn eine Befristung gibt. Aber dafür kennt er anscheinend nicht einmal selber Anzeichen. Er hat einfach nur Angst weil die Gegenseite Waffen hat.



> Die Frage nach dem wie lange bei der Alternative stellt sich dabei doch gar nicht nicht, wenn dies der einzige Ausweg ist, um eben nicht elendig durch einen allumfassenden Atomkrieg zu verrecken.



Natürlich stellt sich die Frage. Denn wenn es keinen Ausweg gibt, lautet die Argumentation eigentlich
"Lieber auf Ewigkeit versklavt sein, als ein noch so kleines Todesrisiko einzugehen."

Das ist zwar immer noch ein Standpunkt, den man vertreten kann, aber ein weitaus schwächerer und diskutablerer als der zunächst vorgetäuschte.



> Aber das ist genau das Problem mit Atomwaffen und der Drohung damit. Es ist ein Balanceakt sondergleichen von denen die damit drohen und denen, die mit Vergeltung bei Einsatz drohen. Und ich denke das ist es auch, was @hoffgang zu sagen versucht.



Möglich. Vielleicht aber auch was ganz anderes. So genau konnte ich das bislang nicht beurteilen, weil er statt einer eigenen Argumentation nur Werbung für jemand anderen geliefert und Rückfragen mit einem pauschalen "xy versteht das halt falsch" geblockt hat  .





hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt unter Putin kein "inhärentes Misstrauen" zwischen Mitgliedern der Regierung, schlicht, weil Putin sagt wo es langgeht und der Rest sich zu fügen hat.



Na wenn das so einfach ist, dann kann Putin ja den Ukrainern sagen, dass sie jetzt alle ehrfürchtige Russen sind und der Krieg ist vorbei...

In der Realität sind zahlreiche hochrangige Posten in den letzten Monaten umbesetzt worden, mehrere einflussreiche Ex-Unterstützer Putins (sowie deren Familien), hatten mehr komische "Unfälle" als Northstream und die Kritik an der militärischen Inkompetenz des Zaren ist mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr in der schlecht informierten russischen Öffentlichkeit zu übersehen. Dass es unter den Ex-Milliardären, den Generälen der Soldaten verheizt werden, unter den Mächtigen in Politik und Geheimdienst, den Kriminellen die in einer Kriegswirtschaft keine lukrativen Aufträge mehr abgreifen, etc. so etwas wie Opposition gegen die von Putin zu verantwortende Misere gibt, ist noch freundlich ausgedrückt. Der Kessel steht kurz vorm explodieren und auch wenn es der Westen leider versäumt, Zukunftsszenarien zu entwerfen, die für ihrer eigenen Interessen bewusste vernünftig gewordene Gefolgsleute attraktiv erscheinen, so ist es doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis einige Kreise in Russland realisieren, dass es ihnen nur ohne Putin wieder gut gehen kann.



> @ruyven_macaran Es geht nicht um die Arbeitsweise, also die Übermittlung und Ausführung der Befehle. Es geht um die von Mahoy beschriebene Erteilung dieser Befehle. Und die hat sich geändert, schlicht weil es kein Politbüro mehr gibt. Die Doktrin von 2020 sagt, der Präsident gibt den Startbefehl, Punkt.



Gibt es die Doktrin irgendwo nachzulesen? Das es kein Politbüro mehr gibt, ist jetzt nicht so ganz die neueste Meldung, ist aber eben nur eine nicht-Erkenntnis. Mein letzter Stand war, dass die nukleare Macht seitdem auf Präsident, iirc Stabschef und jemand, der mir entfallen ist, dreigeteilt ist (ohne Weisungsbefügnis in diesem Aspekt natürlich). Nur bei der Zustimmung habe ich mal vom alten 6-, mal von einem reduzierten 4-Augenprinzip gelesen. (Ohne dass auch nur angeben wurde, woher eine Quelle das denn wissen können soll.)



> Der Einsatz taktischer Nuklearwaffen würde wahrscheinlich nicht über diese Befehlskette angeordnet und darin liegt ironischerweise viel mehr Potential dass der Befehl nicht umgesetzt würde - wenngleich auch das kaum vorstellbar ist.



Auch hier müsstest du mir mal mit den genauen russischen Zuständigkeitsregelungen auf die Sprünge helfen: In allen anderen Staaten sind afaik auch die Sicherheitscodes für taktische Nuklearwaffen in nicht-Atomkriegszeiten unter Verschluss und Entscheidungen können erst nach einer Freigabe von ganz oben auf niederer Ebene getroffen werden.



> Taktische Nuklearwaffen sind eingelagert, müssten erst aus den Depots geholt & montiert werden bevor man drüber nachdenken kann diese zu nutzen. Dass hier jemand verweigert, v.a. wenn das Ziel des Beschusses ggf. mitten im Schwarzen Meer liegt ist schwer vorstellbar, wenngleich nicht unmöglich.



Das vorletzte Mal hat es ein Entscheidungsträger verweigert, als das Ziel in vergleichbarer Entfernung wie "mitten im schwarzen Meer" (auf was bitte schön sollte Russland da überhaupt feuern??? Wir reden hier von "Mitten in der Ukraine", "Mitten in Kiew" oder schlimmer  ) am Rande des Atlantiks lag.
Aber davon abgesehen projezierst du ein engstirniges Denken auf mich, dass so einfach nicht hinkommt. Ich habe mehrfach die Hoffnung geäußert, dass es zu einer Blockade auf oberstem Niveau des Militärs kommt, sobald Putin komplett durchdreht und strategisch sowie taktisch sinnlose Nuklearschläge fordert.



> Aber darauf kommts gar nicht an, wichtig ist, dass der Apparat Biden & der Apparat Putin eine Kommunikationsebene haben.
> Schau Dir an was die Russen damals bei Able Archer veranstaltet hatten, das war teilweise Spitz auf Knapp, eben auch weil die UDSSR damals die Perzeption hatte, dass Able Archer keine bloße Übung, sondern der Auftakt zum Weltkrieg ist.



Du nennst die korrekten Beobachtungen, ziehst aber keine Schlüsse:
Damals wurden Vorbereitungen getroffen, die geeignet waren, um das Militärpotential der Sowjetunion in einem Erstschlag zu vernichten. Logische Folge: Die Sowjetunion hat sich in eine Position gebracht, in der sie selbst bei erfolgreichem Start dieses befürchteten Erstschlags einen äußerst schmerzhaften Gegen- oder sogar nachfolgenden Zweitschlag hätte führen können.

Heute bereitet niemand etwas vor außer die Verteidigung der Ukraine ggf. inklusive Krim. Russlands Kerngebiet ist nicht bedroht. Es gibt keine gestiegene Gefahr für all die Teile der russischen Armee, die sich aus der Ukraine raushalten. Praktisch gar keine für die russischen See- Luft- oder Atomstreitkräfte. Und dementsprechend gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit zur plötzlichen Eskalation, die nukleare Gegenschläge erfordern würde. Sämtliche Eskalationspfade, die in dieses Szenario führen, sind so lang, dass sie mehrere Durchfläufe durch Putins Hände enthalten. Er kann sie stoppen, lange Zeit bevor es zum Äußersten kommt.

Sicherlich: Nicht ohne seine Forderungen zurückzuziehen. Die Möglichkeit, mit Profit aus der Sache hervorzugehen, hat er vor 9 Monaten verzockt. Aber auf "man weißt die Forderungen des Möchtegern-Unterdrückers auf der Gegenseite zurück" sind eben nicht die gleichen Reaktionen angesagt wie auf "totale nukleare Vernichtung".



> Hier den richtigen Weg zu finden ist nicht einfach. Diejenigen die sagen "Hach Putin blufft eh nur" wissen das eben nicht, sondern sie glauben es zu wissen. Diejenigen die sagen, er blufft nicht ebenso.



Das ist in der Tat eine schwierige Balance. Die korrekte Antwort lautet meiner Meinung nach "es wäre besser für ihn, wenn das nur ein Bluff ist". Die bisherige Geopolitik Putins ist, genauso wie seine gesamte Rhetorik, geprägt von Arroganz, Machtanspruch und Minderwertigkeitskomplexen. Im zu Sagen "wir nehmen dich nicht ernst", ist eine Provokation, es eben doch mal allen zu beweisen. Ihm klarzumachen "Wir nehmen dich ernst, aber wir haben keine Angst, sondern sind auf einen Kampf vorbereitet" wäre der bessere Weg.

Ich fordere ja schon seit rund einem Jahr (naja - eigentlich seit 2014), dass der Westen klarstellt, dass er handeln könnte, aber es *noch* nicht tut, solange es keinen ausreichenden Anlass gibt. Aber wir führen ja lieber Diskussionen darüber, ob wir überhaupt handlungsfähig und -willig sind. Wieviel Respekt und Kompromissbereitschaft Putin gegenüber Staaten hat, die er für unterlegen hält, werden einige wohl nie lernen  .



> Gibt ne Möglichkeit dazwischen, die aber für Russland kurzfristig keinen Sinn ergibt, weil militärisch bedeutungslos. Escalate to deescalate, nicht mit A- sondern mit C-Waffen.



Im Gegensatz zu den USA hat Russland sein C-Waffenarsenal vor 3-4 Jahren für vernichtet erklärt. Das mag gelogen sein, aber es jetzt wieder auszugraben, würde entsprechend schwere dipolomatische Verwürfnisse zur Folge haben. Zudem hat man wenig Wirkung, wenn man C-Waffen demonstrativ in menschenleeren Gegenden oder gegen gut ausgebildete und -ausgerüstete Soldaten einsetzt. So etwas wie Macht demonstratiert man damit nur, wenn man sie auf große Menschmengen wirft. Und ein C-Waffen-Einsatz in einer Großstadt dürfte weitaus kritikwürdigere Folgen haben, als z.B. eine A-Waffen-Zündung in großer Höhe.



> Volle Zustimmung, unter mindestens der Nutzung der Krim als Flottenstützpunkt wird gar nichts gehen und das wollen die Ukrainer eigentlich seit 2004 nicht mehr. Und deshalb wird Putin jetzt den Blutzoll für die Ukraine so hoch wie grade noch möglich hängen um diese von Ihrer "Wir verhandeln nicht mit Putin" Position abzubringen.



Die Ukrainer hatten eine Verlängerung bis in die 2040er unterschrieben.
Umgekehrt wird aber ein Schuh draus: Russland könnte von einem ukrainischen Sewastopol praktisch nicht mehr operieren. Oder nur in extrem verringertem Umfang. Der Stützpunkt war ja keine geschlossene Enklave; die Soldaten haben in der ganzen Stadt gelebt. Das ist in naher Zukunft wohl ausgeschlossen.

Wie schon x-fach geschrieben halte ich den militärischen Verzicht auf Sewastopol für Russland aber für vergleichsweise leicht möglich. (Und die Schwarzmeer-Flotte braucht jetzt ja auch etwas weniger Liegekapazität als noch vor einem Jahr  . ) Der viel dickere Kloß ist der politische Verzicht auf eine, nach Flucht der Ukrainer, Unterdrückung der Krimtataren und Einzug profitorientierter Putingünstlinge, zu erheblichen Teilen russifizierte Region.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das letzte woran ich mich erinnere ist, das man irgendwann um 2007 rum im Irak Prototypen getestet hatte, die auf die Dach + Ladefläche von einem Humvee passten, aber noch extrem limitiert in der Anwendung und auch störanfällig waren.


Ein großes Problem ist ja, dass man eine extrem hohe elektrische Leistung in extrem kurzer Zeit abgeben muss, wie auch bei Gauß oder Railguns.
Dafür braucht man extreme Kondensatoren.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem ist ja, dass man eine extrem hohe elektrische Leistung in extrem kurzer Zeit abgeben muss, wie auch bei Gauß oder Railguns.
> Dafür braucht man extreme Kondensatoren.


Japp, aber die erzeugte Hitze ist nicht ganz so extrem wie bei einer Railgun, auch weil der erzeugte Hitzeintervall, für einen "Schuss", beim Laser kürzer ausfällt, so das es mit der Kühlung grundsätzlich einfacher ist.
Ich meine man hatte da in den Versuchen 2007 für die Kühlung flüssigen Stickstoff benutzt.

Das ist ohne Frage natürlich für praktische Bedingungen, gerade im Feld und für eine möglichst maximale Mobilität der Laserwaffe, immer noch ehr unpraktisch, auch weil relativ Platzraubend, aber in, zwischen 2007 und 2022, 15 Jahren sicherlich möglich gewesen andere / bessere / praktischere Lösungen für zu entwickeln, als das 2007 noch der "Stand ist" war.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Japp, aber die erzeugte Hitze ist nicht ganz so extrem wie bei einer Railgun, auch weil der Intervall für einen "Schuss" beim Laser kürzer ausfällt, so das es mit der Kühlung grundsätzlich einfacher ist.


Du denkst grad nur an die Verluste, ich denke an die Leistung, die man zum Betrieb insgesamt braucht.
Da musst das was du in mehreren Minuten mit einem Generator erzeugst in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde wieder abgeben.
Die Entwicklung von Kondensatoren hab ich nicht so beobachtet.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du denkst grad nur an die Verluste, ich denke an die Leistung, die man zum Betrieb insgesamt braucht.
> Da musst das was du in mehreren Minuten mit einem Generator erzeugst in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde wieder abgeben.
> Die Entwicklung von Kondensatoren hab ich nicht so beobachtet.


Ich kann dir da auch nicht sagen wie der Stand dabei ist, wie gesagt, das Thema nehme ich nur selten mal am Rand wahr, aber grundsätzlich ist das Problem da ja nicht solche Spulen zu brauchen, die gibt es ja, in entsprechend ausufernder "Größe", als mehr solche Spulen, mit einer entsprechenden Leistung, auch in entsprechend kompakten Format gebaut + gekühlt zu bekommen.

Wie weit man da Stand 2022 in der Entwicklung gekommen ist, weiß ich aber, wie ja schon geschrieben, auch nicht.
Stand 2007 war irgendwas um die ca. 400m Reichweite + der geschrieben belegten Fläche eines kompletten Humvee, was aber scheinbar 2007 auch genügte, um die weitere Entwicklung davon, als erfolgversprechendes Ergebnis irgendwann in Zukunft, weiter zu verfolgen und finanzieren.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Salve,

ich bin gerade durch Thorsten Heinrichs Kanal auf das hier gestossen.








						Russian railway is on the verge of collapse
					

The threat of a collapse in freight traffic is growing at Russian Railways due to a shortage of bearings for heavy-duty wagons, reports Railway Supply citing sp




					www.railway.supply
				




Es ist allerdings so, das die Publikation aus Charkiw, also der Ukraine kommt.
Hier noch ein paar Twittermeldungen dazu, das Problem war wohl unter Wissenden schon länger bekannt.
Vielleicht hat ja hier Jemand noch technische Expertise, die erTeilen könnte.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582400936424615936

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582050628989517824

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2022)

5% der Wagen eines Typs mit leicht erhöhter Ladekapazität können nicht ordnungsgemäß repariert werden und deswegen droht der Kollaps? 
Klingt leicht aufgebauscht, die Meldung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand selbiges als Argument gebracht, das Russland (nur) deshalb diesen Krieg gegen die Ukraine begonnen hat und trotzdem warst du der Meinung ein selbiges vermeindlich "widerlegen" zu müssen?



Was soll diese in den Mund gelegte Unterscheidung zwischen "nur" oder "auch" bei einem "immer eine schlechte Idee"?




RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern Abend haben sie in den Nachrichten oder bei "Anne Will" (ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gesagt, dass bereits 30% der ukrainischen Infrastruktur zerstört sind. Ich hoffe dass das nicht viel mehr wird. Sonst bekommen sie ein ernsthaftes Problem. Gerade jetzt vor den kommenden Winter.



Der Winter wird definitiv hart. Aber bei Prozentzahlen dreimal nachfragen, wie belastbar sie sind und was sie überhaupt aussagen. 30% Zerstörung wäre extrem viel; für Deutschland 45 gibt es Schätzungen von 5% Zerstörung. Befristet könnten "30% außer Funktion" für einzelne Teilbereiche gelten. Wenn 2-3 man Umspannwerke trifft, können halt 30% eines Stromnetzes ausfallen. Aber man muss dann nicht 30% des Netzes neubauen, sondern im erstmal nur den Verbrauch um 30% drosseln, ehe man auf niedrigerem Niveau wenige Stunden später ein Provisorium hat und später braucht man halt ggf. einen neuen Trafosatz.




compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei, was soll ich dazu sagen...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, dass muss diese Einigkeit ohne Reibereien in Russland sein, von der Hoffgang erzählt hat  .




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, Putin wolle nicht verhandeln: Welche Optionen hat er denn noch?



Die Frage ist nicht, welche anderen Optionen er hat, sondern ob er überhaupt die Option "Verhandlungen" sieht. Denn mal ganz ehrlich:
Was kann Putin in einen Kompromiss einbringen, was er nicht schon von 2014 bis 2021 geboten hat?
Nichts. Da er intern sowas wie einen "Sieg" braucht, sogar weniger als damals. Aber das war nachweislich schon zu wenig, um für die Ukraine ein Abschluss darzustellen.

Es gibt halt nur zwei Wege, wie sich die Ukraine sicher vor Russland fühlen kann:
- Sie ist militärisch klar überlegen und wirft die russische Armee raus. Dann stellt sich die Frage nicht mehr (dauert aber halt noch einige Zeit).
- Putin verschwindet (ob freiwillig oder durch jemand anderen ist egal), dann könnte man mit einem Nachfolger neues Vertrauen aushandeln. Aber das ist keine Option für Putin selbst.

Der kann nur Verhandlungswillen vortäuschen, um Zeit zu gewinnen. Aber er hat keine Grundlage, auf deren Basis er tatsächlich welche führen könnte.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Denkst du das man irgendeiner Partei in diesem Konflikt die nuklearen Möglichkeiten demonstrieren muß?
> Ich denke das nicht .



Rein technisch sehen das wenige Menschen ein. Aber unter den wenigen sind viele Militärs, die seit Jahrzehnten darauf beharren, immer wieder etwas vorzuführen, von dem eh jeder weiß, dass sie es können und das im Vergleich zu ICBMs sowieso keine große Abschreckungswirkung mehr hat. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist zwar, dass die regelmäßig erneuerten Soldaten eben auch mal so etwas üben, aber grundsätzlich würde ich dir zustimmen: Solche Übungen sind auf beiden Seiten eigentlich überflüssig oder vielleicht ein einmal-im-Jahrzehnt-Fall.
Aber:
Bislang sind sie eben auf beiden Seiten üblich. Jetzt wegen Befindlichkeiten der Gegenseite darauf zu verzichten, wäre auf beiden Seiten ein Signal von Schwäche. Und für solche Signale ist gerade ein ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt. Denn wer schwach ist, wird in Putins Vorstellung von Europa erobert.



> Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund anzunehmen, warum die Russen als erste Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten.



Einen logischen Grund dafür gibt es auch nicht. Es gibt nur null Szenarien dafür, dass Russland sowas als zweiter macht, denn es gibt niemand, der sonst einen Grund hätte, überhaupt Atomwaffen einzusetzen oder der sowas angesprochen hat. Nur Putin droht als einziger regelmäßig damit, also muss man leider annehmen, dass er irgend einen Grund dafür sieht.

Sonst steht man wieder mit heruntergelassener Hose da, wie im Frühjahr. Da hat auch niemand einen realistischen Grund zu der Annahme gehabt, dass sich Russland international jegliche Zukunft verbauen könnte, nur um ein paar zehntausend Landsleute in der Ukraine zu opfern. Aber Putin brauchte keinen Grund, der hats einfach gemacht, wie angedroht. Jetzt droht er mit Atomwaffen, hat auch keinen Grund und macht ... was? Besser man ist auf alles vorbereitet.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem für beide ist, der Konflikt droht sich fest zu fahren.



Wir hatten die letzten Monate große Geländegewinde auf ukrainischer Seite und auf russischer haben wir jetzt die Eskalation zum totalen Krieg gegen die Zivilbevölkerung. Das ist nicht schön, aber durchaus dynamisch. Hinzu kommen die sich stetig wandelnde Arsenal auf beiden Seiten. Ein festgefahrener Konflikt ist da so schnell nicht zu befürchten. Nur diplomatisch steht halt alles, weil Putin.





RyzA schrieb:


> Relativ zu Flugzeugen oder Kampfjets.
> 
> Wie groß Langstrecken- Raketen sind weiß ich nicht.



Letztere sind etwas länger, aber (nach Abwurf der teils fetten Booster) schmaler. Aber man braucht keine Relation zu ziehen, die Anforderungen sind komplett anders: Raketen fliegen hoch und schnell. Sind also zuverlässig zu orten, aber schwer zu treffen. Die Drohnen fliegen tief und langsam. Videos zeigen Polizisten, die sich mit Handfeuerwaffen daran versuchen; ein Gepard würde Geschnetzeltes draus machen. Aber eben erst wenn sie in Sichtweite sind und mit der ist es bei der Flughöhe nicht weit her. Die Ukraine bräuchte also extrem viele geeignete Systeme zur Verteidigung und seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg hat niemand mehr Flak in einem Umfange produziert, der lückenlose Stellungsriegel mit wenigen Kilometer Abstand überall im Land erlauben würde.

Glück im Unglück: Wie schon vor einigen Tagen von mir dargelegt gibt es keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass der Iran hunderte von den Teilen pro Woche produzieren könnte. Weder von den Kapazitäten her, noch vom Zugriff auf geeignete Steuerungstechnik. Russland kann die Schlagzahl also nur solange halten, wie das vom Iran aus eigenen Beständen freigegebene Kontingent reicht und im Moment ist der Iran in keiner Situation, in der er seine Waffenreservern verbrauchen kann.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn das Glonass eingebaut wurde, scheint es das die Russen die Dinger selber produzieren.



"Selber umbauen", bestenfalls. Allerdings wurde denen auch schon bislang Satellitennavigation nachgesagt und der Iran wird garantiert kein GPS oder Galileo nutzen. Allenfalls Baidu käme in Frage, aber zum Einen verarbeiten mittlerweile ohnehin fast alle kommerziellen Navigationsgeräte mindestens 2-3 Standards und zum Anderen ist Russland definitiv ein engerer Partner als China.

Beziehen muss man die Technik trotzdem von letzteren, denn afaik hat Russland keine Halbleiterwerke, die miniaturisierte Navigationssysteme ausspucken. Es gibt also nur so viele Drohnen, wie man Teile auf Lager hat, oder wie Jinping Teile in den Iran liefert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so richtig verstehe sind diese ganzen Spekulationen im Bereich Drohnen Abwehr, bezogen jetzt hier auf die russischen/iranischen Kamikazedrohnen, mit Laser, Abwehrdrohnen und anderem Pipapo, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe kann das eine Skyranger sehr gut und wird damit extra beworben. Die kann man auch auf jeden LKW montieren. Ich glaube man sollte erstmal bei den "normalen" Systemen bleiben und nicht in Sifi abdriften.



Das Problem ist einfach die Masse an Abwehrsystemen. Der ganze, große, (teil-)automatisierte militärische Kram kommt natürlich gut mit einem 200-km/h-Ziel zurecht, dass in etwas die Manövrierfähigkeit einer V-1 hat. Aber sowas wurde die letzten Jahrzehnte nur für die Punktverteidigung militärisch wichtiger Objekte gebaut. Nicht nur hinsichtlich der System-Stückzahlen, sondern auch in Bezug auf Munition. (Ausnahme: Israel. Aber die Zahl ziviler Ziele, die die zu verteidigen haben, ist auch winzig.)

Die Ukraine braucht jetzt auf einmal genug Systeme, um ein gesamtes Land gegen viele Dutzend Angriffe täglich zu schützen, möglicherweise über längere Zeiträume. Die Ziele sind aber so simpel, dass man sich jetzt auch Systeme anguckt, die eher zur Abwehr von Hobby- und kommerziellen Drohnen an z.B. Flugplätzen konstruiert wurden.
(Was Laser dabei sollen, verstehe ich auch nicht. Die blenden normalerweise nur die Kameras, was einer Shahed 136 egal sein wird. Vielleicht will man sie aufheizen, damit Stinger eine bessere Chance haben  .)



> Auch jeder Gepard oder jede Shilka müsste nach all meinem Wissen die Dinger mit Leichtigkeit runterschießen, weil sie eben ein gutes Radarecho liefern.



Bist du dir bei letzterem sicher? Ich kenne die Radarfähigkeiten dieser Systeme oder gar von AWACS nicht, aber im allgemeinen gelten Ultraleichts eher als schwer erkennbar. Zivil arbeitet man halt mit Transpondern oder Reflektoren oder hält sich weit, weit weg von normalem Flugverkehr. Hier hängt im Prinzip ein kleiner Boxermotor in der Luft. Dank der Luftkühlung sollte der zwar ein für seine Größe gigantisches Echo haben, aber absolut bleibt er klein und bei 50-100 m Flughöhe müsste man ihn nicht selten z.B. durch Wälder (bzw. für AWACS: Vor Wäldern als Hintergrund) orten.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du dir bei letzterem sicher? Ich kenne die Radarfähigkeiten dieser Systeme oder gar von AWACS nicht, aber im allgemeinen gelten Ultraleichts eher als schwer erkennbar. Zivil arbeitet man halt mit Transpondern oder Reflektoren oder hält sich weit, weit weg von normalem Flugverkehr. Hier hängt im Prinzip ein kleiner Boxermotor in der Luft. Dank der Luftkühlung sollte der zwar ein für seine Größe gigantisches Echo haben, aber absolut bleibt er klein und bei 50-100 m Flughöhe müsste man ihn nicht selten z.B. durch Wälder (bzw. für AWACS: Vor Wäldern als Hintergrund) orten.


Das ist was ich herausgefunden habe, neben dem üblichen Zeitungen, zumindestens für den Gepard ist das eine eher leichte Übung, *Voraussetzung* er ist in Reichweite, dann macht er aus ganzen Schwärmen ziemlich schnell "Hackfleisch".





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582040954957049857

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582095843485966336

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582178269935255553

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			https://twitter.com/gepardtatze
		


Was wohl auch noch eine erhebliche Rolle spielt ist, welche Munition im urbanen Bereich verschossen wird, die BW hatte selbstzerstörende Munition, die gibt es wohl im Moment nicht mehr, sprich wie schon im WWII kann es zivile Verletzte und Tote durch Flakmunition und Splitter geben. Aber gerade die Granaten die nicht treffen stellen im urbanen Gelände eine Gefahr dar.

Man wie konnte man dieses System jemals ausmustern, ich kann den Bühler verstehen, wenn ihm in seinem Podcast zu dem Thema, jedesmal der Kragen platzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. Oktober 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/stimmen-zum-ukraine-krieg-selenskyj-fordert-von-soldaten-mehr-kriegsgefangene_id_57275780.html
		

General Sergej Surowikin:


> *20.53 Uhr: *Der neue Kommandeur der russischen Ukraine-Offensive hat die Lage vor Ort als „angespannt“ bezeichnet. „Die Lage im Gebiet der militärischen Spezialoperation kann als angespannt bezeichnet werden“, sagte General Sergej Surowikin, der seit zehn Tagen für den Einsatz verantwortlich ist, am Dienstag dem russischen Staatssender Rossija 24.





> Derzeit bereite die russische Armee die Evakuierung von Zivilisten aus der südukrainischen Stadt Cherson vor, sagte Surowikin weiter.





> Surowikin warnte vor „schwierige Entscheidungen“ in Bezug auf Cherson.


Es wäre so positiv, wenn die Russen sich aus dem Gebiet und der Stadt endlich zurückziehen müssten!
Glaube dann könnte man auch in Odessa etwas aufatmen!


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2022)

Tja, die Russen können aktuell wohl nur blindlings um sich ballern und gleichzeitig den Rückzug antreten. Interessant dabei für mich ist, dass man mittlerweile die Bevölkerung nicht mehr nur mit Lügengeschichten über die glorreich verlaufende Operation abspeist. 









						Russlands neuer Kommandeur erwartet Großangriff auf Cherson
					

Der neue russische Kommandeur erwartet einen baldigen ukrainischen Großangriff auf die besetzte Stadt Cherson. Er räumte im Staatsfernsehen eine schwierige Lage ein. Bereits seit einigen Wochen rückt die ukrainische Armee in der Region langsam vor.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Tja, die Russen können aktuell wohl nur blindlings um sich ballern und gleichzeitig den Rückzug antreten. Interessant dabei für mich ist, dass man mittlerweile die Bevölkerung nicht mehr nur mit Lügengeschichten über die glorreich verlaufende Operation abspeist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war ich wohl maximal drei Sekunden schneller.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist was ich herausgefunden habe, neben dem üblichen Zeitungen, zumindestens für den Gepard ist das eine eher leichte Übung, *Voraussetzung* er ist in Reichweite, dann macht er aus ganzen Schwärmen ziemlich schnell "Hackfleisch".


Wenn da nur nicht das Problem mit der stark begrenzten Munition wäre.
Oder sieht es dabei mitlerweile besser aus?


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn da nur nicht das Problem mit der stark begrenzten Munition wäre.
> Oder sieht es dabei mitlerweile besser aus?


Ja, eine Rheinmetall Tochter in Norwegen produziert seit Mai/Juni kontinuierlich.
Es gab am Anfang wohl kleinere Probleme und Kinderkrankheiten die aussortiert wurden, seit dem gibt es eine fortlaufende Produktion von 35mm Munition für den Gepard. Wieviel im Monat weiss ich aber nicht und habe auch nichts gefunden, aber wenn sie schlussendlich 50 Panzer versorgen wollen, muss da schon einiges über die Bänder im Monat laufen.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Drohnenabwehr.
Wohin sind eigentlich die ganzen LAAG (2cm Zwilling RH202) gekommen, die es "zu meiner Zeit" en masse auf den Flugplätzen der BW gab?
Schätze mal, dass alleine in Fürsty mind. 150 Systeme eingelagert waren.
Könnte man ja abgeben, besser als nix.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> , aber wenn sie schlussendlich 50 Panzer versorgen wollen, muss da schon einiges über die Bänder im Monat laufen.


Moin. Waren es nicht 30 oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Moin. Waren es nicht 30 oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


Das ist eine gute Frage, 30 sind bis jetzt geliefert, aber nach allem was ich mitbekommen habe, sollen noch einige bei der Industrie herumstehen und aufbereitet werden, die Zahl 50 als Gesamtmenge zirkulierte auch immer wieder durch die Medien, teilweise sogar noch höhere Zahlen. Mal sehen wieviele insgesamt auftauchen.

Derweil freuen sich die Griechen einen Ast ab, die ersten frisch renovierten Marder sind angekommen, dafür wird Altmetall Schrott in die Ukraine geliefert.








						Panzer-Ringtausch mit Griechenland läuft an
					

Insgesamt 40 Panzer sollen im Rahmen eines Ringtauschs zwischen Athen und Berlin an die Ukraine geschickt werden. Griechenland will jedoch erst liefern, wenn die deutschen Fahrzeuge vom Typ Marder ankommen. Nun sollen die ersten sechs vor Ort sein.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2022)

Es würde mich ja wirklich interessieren, ob bei uns irgendjemand auf die Idee gekommen ist zu prüfen, in welchem Zustand sich die griechischen BMP befinden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das selbst bei bestem Zustand ein ganz mieser Tausch war.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es würde mich ja wirklich interessieren, ob bei uns irgendjemand auf die Idee gekommen ist zu prüfen, in welchem Zustand sich die griechischen BMP befinden. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das selbst bei bestem Zustand ein ganz mieser Tausch war.


Yo, mei, wir kennen alle die Antwort.
Man kommt noch selbständig vom Hof gefahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Ukrainer sind zum Glück Improvisationstalente



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> die BW hatte selbstzerstörende Munition, die gibt es wohl im Moment nicht mehr


Doch, aber die wurde u.a. für MANTIS gemacht und nicht für den Gepard.
Der Gepard kann diese Munition im Rüststand wie er zuletzt in der Bundeswehr war und wie er hier geliefert wurde zwar verschießen, aber nicht programmieren. -> Nutzlos


compisucher schrieb:


> Wohin sind eigentlich die ganzen LAAG (2cm Zwilling RH202) gekommen, die es "zu meiner Zeit" en masse auf den Flugplätzen der BW gab?


Vorm Kompaniegebäude in meiner GA stand eine 
Aber ganz ehrlich, das ist heute ein Witz.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorm Kompaniegebäude in meiner GA stand eine
> Aber ganz ehrlich, das ist heute ein Witz.


Ist schon verdammt lange her, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte da mal ein Zugführer uns vorgetragen, dass die Annäherungszünder mit Schrapnellmunition hatten und es im Prinzip genügte, wenn nur wenige Granaten auch nur in die Nähe eines Jets oder Hubschrauber kommen würden.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Annäherungszünder mit Schrapnellmunition


Was wird das damals gewesen sein?
Maximal ein Magnetfeldsensor, aber der reagiert dann wahrscheinlich auch nur auf etwas was auch die Größe eines Hubschrauber oder Flugzeug hat und ist für C-RAM vollkommen ungeeignet.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, aber die wurde u.a. für MANTIS gemacht und nicht für den Gepard.
> Der Gepard kann diese Munition im Rüststand wie er zuletzt in der Bundeswehr war und wie er hier geliefert wurde zwar verschießen, aber nicht programmieren. -> Nutzlos


Leute die auf dem Gepard gesessen sind, behaupten auf Twitter anderes, das die zu letzt eingerüstete Munition des *Gepard der BW, *sich automatiosch nach einer gewissen Zeit/Flugbahn selbst zerstört hat.
Den Twitter account hatte ich schon als Link gepostet!


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wird das damals gewesen sein?
> Maximal ein Magnetfeldsensor, aber der reagiert dann wahrscheinlich auch nur auf etwas was auch die Größe eines Hubschrauber oder Flugzeug hat und ist für C-RAM vollkommen ungeeignet.


Na ja, also, wenn die Ukrainer behelfsmäßig mit Gewehren auf die Dinger schießen, dürfte eine 2cm Flak-Zwilling zumindest nicht wesentlich  schlechter abschneiden.
Der eigentliche Punkt von mir war ja, wenn wir das Zeugs noch im Keller haben, nützt es im Keller weniger als in Kiew Innenstadt auf einem Hochhaus, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll diese in den Mund gelegte Unterscheidung zwischen "nur" oder "auch" bei einem *"immer eine schlechte Idee"*?


Und trotzdem scheint es die Russen nicht von abzuhalten, außerdem, ist es am Ende unsinniger als das Lebensborn Programm der SS im Nationalsozialismus?
Genauso unsinnig und trotzdem auch "durchgezogen".


----------



## Tschetan (19. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, also, wenn die Ukrainer behelfsmäßig mit Gewehren auf die Dinger schießen, dürfte eine 2cm Flak-Zwilling zumindest nicht wesentlich  schlechter abschneiden.
> Der eigentliche Punkt von mir war ja, wenn wir das Zeugs noch im Keller haben, nützt es im Keller weniger als in Kiew Innenstadt auf einem Hochhaus, oder?


 20mm Zwillingsflak, sollte kein Problem für die Ukraine sein, nur weiß man wo eine Drohne anfliegt ?
Welche Truppenzahl soll dafür vorgehalten werden, für 20-30 Drohnen pro Stadt,  Infrastruktur, eventuell?
Schaut einfach mal, auf die Karte und macht euch mit der Größe des Landes vertraut.

Hier ein guter Artikel zu dem Thema. Gerade gefunden.









						Massive Russian Strikes: 4 Things to Know About the Ukrainian Air Defence [ANALYSIS]
					

Russian Armed Forces have carried out a massive strike against targets located in Ukraine, including critical infrastructure. Waves of cruise missiles launched from strategic bombers flying in the Russian airspace, and loitering munitions launched from Belarus were involved. The strikes were...




					defence24.com


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> nur weiß man wo eine Drohne anfliegt ?


Du bist für deine voherigen Behauptungen man wüsste es nicht, immer noch Belege schuldig.
Anscheinend ist man aber in der Ukarine sehr wohl in der Lage die absolut größte Masse der Bevölkerung vor den Angriffen sehr zeitnah zu warnen, so das diese ausreichend Zeit haben Schutz zu suchen.
Also weiss man das sie kommen, das ist nun nachhaltig durch tausende Aussagen von ukrainischen Großstädtern belegt.
Dazu scheint die Abschussrate der Dinger um die 75% zu liegen, den restlichen Gap wird man mit einer Lernkurve auch noch schließen un d natürlich kann dabei Punktverteidigung eine Hilfe sein.
Es wird sowieso ein ganzer Mix aus Maßnahmen sein, der schlussendlich diesen Terror brechen wird!

Noch hinzuzufügen ist, das anscheinend die Punktverteidigung von Odessa angeführt von Geparden ausgesprochen gut funktioniert, denn nach dem Odessa anfänglich ein Primärziel der Drohnen war, sucht man sich mittlerweile andere Ziele, da man dort keinen Erfolg mehr hat.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Leute die auf dem Gepard gesessen sind, behaupten auf Twitter anderes, das die zu letzt eingerüstete Munition des *Gepard der BW, *sich automatiosch nach einer gewissen Zeit/Flugbahn selbst zerstört hat.


Nein FAPDS zerlegt sich IM Ziel.
AHEAD vor dem Ziel.
Der Gepard kann mit dieser Spule ausgerüstet werden, unsere waren es nicht.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1513447596395741184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dazu der von dir angesprochene User.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2022)

Es ist so zum Kotzen. Ich finde die Russen gerade sowas von zum Kotzen.









						Bedeutung der Angriffe auf ukrainische Energie-Infrastruktur
					

Die Vereinten Nationen befürchten eine humanitäre Katastrophe in der Ukraine, wenn im Winter die Energieinfrastuktur weitgehend zerstört sein sollte. Die gezielten Angriffe Russlands haben mehrere Gründe. Von B. Musch-Borowska.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ich bin ja mittlerweile dafür, dass man den MARS die Erlaubnis für russische Infrastruktur nahe der Grenze gibt. Volle Lotte mal zurückgeben, was sich dieses Menschenschinderpack gerade in der Ukraine leistet.


----------



## Optiki (19. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist so zum Kotzen. Ich finde die Russen gerade sowas von zum Kotzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch gar nicht zielführend, damit schürst nur den Hass bei den russischen Zivilisten und mehr nicht. Die USA sollen endlich die Raketen mit hoher Reichweite liefern und dann sollen die Ukrainer endlich alles hinter Frontlinie verlegen inklusive Sewastopol und der scheiß Krimbrücke.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2022)

Du meinst bestimmt "zerlegen" statt "verlegen". Aber ja. meinetwegen auch das. Denen einfach mal für ihre beschissenen Verhaltensweisen eine so richtig aufs Maul geben.


----------



## Optiki (19. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt "zerlegen" statt "verlegen". Aber ja. meinetwegen auch das. Denen einfach mal für ihre beschissenen Verhaltensweisen eine so richtig aufs Maul geben.


Ja sorry, harter Arbeitstag! Da hat die Eule mal wieder was für seine ach so anonyme Auflistung. 

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Hinweise darauf gesehen, dass sich ein solcher Angriff positiv für die Ukrainer auswirken würde, eher im Gegenteil, manchen Russen werden wohl noch einen Grund suchen die Ukrainer wirklich zu hassen. 

Wichtig ist es wohl die russischen Streitkräfte mit ihrem Material zu pulverisieren und mehr nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es ist so zum Kotzen. Ich finde die Russen gerade sowas von zum Kotzen.





Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mittlerweile dafür, dass man den MARS die Erlaubnis für russische Infrastruktur nahe der Grenze gibt. Volle Lotte mal zurückgeben, was sich dieses Menschenschinderpack gerade in der Ukraine leistet.


Was hast du denn geglaubt?
Wer einem Volk die Indentität abspricht und öffentlich durch seine Staatsmedien verbreitet, das jeder Ukainer der sich als Ukrainer fühlt oder sieht sterben soll und muss geht haargenau mit diesem Terror vor, um diese Leute zu brechen. Das ist alles Vorsatz, Kalkühl und geplant und ja ich hoffe das diese Terrorangriffe genau zu dem führen was du auch hoffst, das der Westen aufwacht und die Schranken der Waffenlieferungen sowohl was Qualität und Quantität möglichst jetzt fallen lässt und die Ukraine mit Waffen vollpumpt, um diese Terroristen aus dem Land zu schmeißen, mit einer harten Lektion.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> 20mm Zwillingsflak, sollte kein Problem für die Ukraine sein, nur weiß man wo eine Drohne anfliegt ?


Die Dinger sind laut und langsam. Da könnte es sich lohnen, das Konzept der Luftüberwachung mittels Fernglas wieder auszugraben - das können nichtmilitärische Frewillige und generell eine aufmerksame Bevölkerung leisten.
Allerdings muss man Kommunikationsstrukturen aufbauen, die solche Sichtungen bündeln  und zur Auswertung weiterleiten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Truppenzahl soll dafür vorgehalten werden, für 20-30 Drohnen pro Stadt,  Infrastruktur, eventuell?
> Schaut einfach mal, auf die Karte und macht euch mit der Größe des Landes vertraut.


Die Drohnen greifen aber nicht die Pampa an, sondern wichtige Infrastruktur und Bevölkerungszentren. Nur diese müssen geschützt werden und das ist mit jeder Schnellfeuerkanone - auch älteren Modellen - gut zu machen, wenn man keine wertvollen Flugabwehrraketen opfern möchte/kann.

Generell habe ich den Eindruck, dass diese fast obsoleten Systeme im Drohnen-Zeitalter ein Revival erleben könnten. Point Defense wird wieder wichtiger.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier ein guter Artikel zu dem Thema. Gerade gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und der ist - anders als das, was du ansonsten gerne mal gerade eben findest - sogar korrekt, trägt allerdings nichts Neues zur Diskussion bei, denn dass die aktuelle russische Strategie einerseits auf massierten Angriffen gegen weiche Ziele  beruht wurde hier ebenso bereits thematisiert wie der Umstand, dass man eine Luftabwehr nicht von heute auf morgen auf ein neues Bedrohungsprofil umstellen kann.

Was Russland hier riskiert ist allerdings, dass die Zurückhaltung aufgegeben wird, Vergeltungsschläge gegen weiche Ziele auf russischem Boden durchzuführen. In der Ukraine gestartete Drohnen kommen genauso weit wie Geran-2 / Shahed-136 und die russische Luftabwehr hätte diesen gegenüber die selben Schwächen.
Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings eher, dass alle Unterstützerländer schauen, was sie noch an eigentlich eingemotteten Systemen haben, die nun wieder sinnvoll sind, und diese der Ukraine bereitstellen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Drohnen greifen aber nicht die Pampa an, sondern wichtige Infrastruktur und Bevölkerungszentren. Nur diese müssen geschützt werden und das ist mit jeder Schnellfeuerkanone - auch älteren Modellen - gut zu machen, wenn man keine wertvollen Flugabwehrraketen opfern möchte/kann.
> 
> Generell habe ich den Eindruck, dass diese fast obsoleten Systeme im Drohnen-Zeitalter ein Revival erleben könnten. Point Defense wird wieder wichtiger.


Deswegen hatte ich ein paar Seiten weiter vorher den Gepard wieder in die Diskussion mit eingebracht.


----------



## Tschetan (19. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In der Ukraine gestartete Drohnen kommen genauso weit wie Geran-2 / Shahed-136 und die russische Luftabwehr hätte diesen gegenüber die selben Schwächen.



Die Bayraktar ist mit der Geran von der Größe vergleichbar und spielt keine Rolle mehr. 
Scheinbar ist das gestaffelt russische Luftabwehrsystem, wesentlich effizienter und erfolgreicher.
Auch müssen sich die Ukrainer entscheiden was sie schützen wollen.
Über 1000km Frontline binden sehr viele Kapazitäten.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Über 1000km Frontline binden sehr viele Kapazitäten.


Was die Russen bitter von den Ukrainern lernen durften. Nur waren die Ukrainer die Lehrmeister. Aktuell sieht es nicht so aus, als wären die Russen gelehrige Schüler gewesen. Die sind wie die Taube beim Schach. Trotz des Verlierens stolziert man umher, schmeißt die Figuren um und kackt aufs Spielfeld. Einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das gestaffelt russische Luftabwehrsystem, wesentlich effizienter und erfolgreicher.


Du meinst so "erfolgreich" das die Ukraine Flugplätze, Brücken, Raffinerien, Treibstofflager, Munitionsdepots, Kommandostände, trotzdem noch regelmäßig genug mit Drohnen und Raketen trifft, um eine effektive Wirkung zu erzielen? 

Na hoffentlich erleben wir dann nicht noch "wie effektiv sie ist", sollten die Ukrainer auf die Idee kommen ihrerseits mal russische Kraftwerke, Pumpwerke und Transformatoren beschießen zu wollen.


----------



## compisucher (19. Oktober 2022)

Nur mal so zum Reflektieren:

Ursprünglich sollte es eine kurzfristige militärische  "Spezialoperation" in der Ukraine werden.
Ausgeführt als offensiver Angriffskrieg im 21. Jahrhundert mit Militärdoktrinen des II.WK.

Jetzt, ca. 90.000 russische Gefallene und Verwundete später, mit der zu 90% vernichteten 1. Gardepanzerarmee und der Selbstauslöschung nahezu sämtlicher russischer Fallschirmdivisionen gelingt lediglich einem wilden Haufen der "privaten" Wagner-Söldnertruppe halbwegs die Front in einem kleineren Abschnitt zu stabilisieren.

Allen russischen Soldaten gemein scheint zu sein, das diese primär zum plündern von Privateigentum und zum vergewaltigen von Kindern und ermorden aller Ukrainischen Zivilisten ins Land gekommen sind.

Die russische Luftwaffe wagt sich nicht näher an die Ukraine als das kaspische Meer heran und verschießt von dort kaum treffende Langstrecken-Luft-Boden -Raketen.

Die einzige halbwegs wirksame russische Offensivwaffe sind ausgerechnet iranische Drohnen mit einem Technologiestand Anfang der 1990ger. Einzig bemerkenswerte daran ist, dass diese als Schwarmwaffe eingesetzt wird.

Nach dem illegalen Annexionsversuch von vier ukrainischen Provinzen haben wir es schwarz auf weiß.
Die einzigen Nationen, die zu Russland bedingungslos halten, sind Nordkorea, Nicaragua, Syrien und Belarus.
Respekt... solche Despotenfreunde findet man nicht oft...

Zuerst werden mehrere hunderttausend "Freiwillige" in Russland zwangseingezogen, logisch, dass da kein einziger Sohn eines Prominenten dabei ist.
Erste Berichte lassen vermuten, dass diese rein als Kanonenfutter und extrem schlecht ausgerüstet an die Front müssen.

Und jetzt wird in diesen Regionen auch noch das Kriegsrecht ausgerufen, obwohl es nach Moskauer Lesart doch gar keinen Krieg gibt.

Erkennt hier noch einer den Fehler?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Respekt... solche Despotenfreunde findet man nicht oft...


In der Auflistung fehlt eindeutig Berlusconi, des Medienkonglomerat ja faktisch schon ein Staat im italienischen Staat selbst ist, welcher laut Putins eigenen Äußerungen angeblich, neben gemunkelt wird auch Gerhard Schröder, einer der 5 der "echtesten" und besten Freunde Putins sein soll:









						Einer von Putins „fünf echten Freunden“: Heimliche Aufnahme von Berlusconi-Rede schockt Italien
					

Wladimir Putin und Silvio Berlusconi sind alte Freunde. Und ihr Band scheint sogar durch den russischen Angriffskrieg nicht beschädigt worden zu sein. In einer heimlich aufgenommenen Rede prahlt Berlusconi mit seinen Kontakten zum Kremlchef – inklusiver „süßer Briefe“ und 20 Flaschen Wodka als...




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Eckism (19. Oktober 2022)

Putins "Kanonenfutter" - Rekruten kehren in Särgen aus Ukraine heim
					

Die ersten zum Krieg in der Ukraine einberufenen Russen kehren in Särgen heim. Frauen klagen, ihre Männer würden ohne Ausrüstung an die Front geschickt. Kremlchef Putin muss immer mehr Fragen zu seiner Mobilmachung beantworten - und verhängt nun auch das Kriegsrecht.




					web.de
				




Die Mobilmachung mit Supidubi Ausbildung, mit modernster Ausrüstung ausgestatteten maximalst bezahlten Supersoldaten läuft in Russland.^^

Die Reservisten sind teilweise schon wieder fertig mit dem Dienst(Kugelfang) und kommen nach Hause...in Särgen.

Keine Helme  keine Waffen, kein Fressen, keine Schutzausrüstung, keine erste Hilfe Krams, komplett ohne Militärerfahrung in die Ukraine geschickt, keine oder sehr späte bezahlung...läuft in Russland....weiter so.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ausgeführt als offensiver Angriffskrieg im 21. Jahrhundert mit Militärdoktrinen des II.WK.


Mit den sowjetischen Doktrinen von 1941 sogar 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Auflistung fehlt eindeutig Berlusconi


Naja der ist weder Diktator noch Regierungschef.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Oktober 2022)

Liveblog: ++ Russland bestreitet Einsatz iranischer Drohnen ++
					

Vor dem UN-Sicherheitsrat hat Russland den Einsatz iranischer Drohnen bestritten. Ukraines Präsident Selenskyj sagt, Russland habe drei Energieanlagen seines Landes in 24 Stunden zerstört. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de
				





> 06:51 Uhr
> Russland bestreitet den Einsatz iranischer Drohnen​





> Der russische Diplomat Dmitri Poljanski sagte in New York, Russland setze in der Ukraine nur in Russland hergestellte Drohnen ein. "Ich würde Ihnen empfehlen, die technologischen Fähigkeiten der russischen Drohnenindustrie nicht zu unterschätzen", sagte er.





> Poljanski warnte die UNO davor, bei der Überprüfung bestehender Sanktionen gegen den Iran auch in der Ukraine zu ermitteln. Dafür gebe es "kein Mandat. "Das wäre also absolut unprofessionell und politisch", sagte er.



"Hier, alles nur von uns! Wir bauen die alle selbst! ......... Ach so, aber überprüft das bitte nicht!"


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> "Hier, alles nur von uns! Wir bauen die alle selbst! ......... Ach so, aber überprüft das bitte nicht!"


Besser, sie drohen jetzt der UN, wenn Untersuchung, dann keine Zusammenarbeit mehr.
Dieses faschistische System ist völlig Balla Balla, ist wird Zeit für einige harte Lektionen!









						Russland warnt UN vor Untersuchung zu iranischen Drohnen
					

Die Ukraine will mehr als 200 Drohnen aus iranischer Produktion abgeschossen haben. Russland bestreitet, diese eingesetzt zu haben. Zugleich droht Moskau der UN, sollte diese den Sachverhalt genauer untersuchen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Besser, sie drohen jetzt der UN, wenn Untersuchung, dann keine Zusammenarbeit mehr.
> Dieses faschistische System ist völlig Balla Balla, ist wird Zeit für einige harte Lektionen!
> 
> 
> ...


Die Problematik ist, dass die Russen mittlerweile  in solch einer Dekret- und Befehlswelt leben, dass sie ihren eigenen Mist tatsächlich glauben und sogar glauben, wenn sie einen Nichtuntersuchungsbefehl herausgeben, dass sich jeder daran hält.

Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass allgemein und in jedem Krieg die jeweiligen Parteien relevante Waffen des Gegners analysieren.
Warum also sollte ausgerechnet die Ukraine hier gnädiger Weise gegenüber Russland eine Ausnahme machen?

Blöd dann halt nur, wenn auf einem Bauteil einer solchen Drohne mehr oder weniger sinngemäß "Made by Mullahs in Iran" drauf steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.jpost.com/international/article-717059

Kritiker werden gleich einwerfen, ja klar, israelische Zeitung.
Denen sage ich, solange RT zu 99,9% Lügen von Putinarsch verbreitet (der Rest ist Propaganda), glaube ich dann eher der israelischen Presse.


Edit:
aus nTV:

*+++ 07:37 Ukrainischer Bericht: Russen können sich von Einsatz an vorderster Front freikaufen +++*
An der russischen Front floriert offenbar das Geschäft mit Bestechungsgeldern. Wie das Zentrum für strategische Kommunikation Stratcom Ukraine berichtet, nehmen russische Offiziere von Soldaten Bestechungsgelder an, die nicht ganz vorne kämpfen wollen. "Wenn ein Soldat nicht an der Front sein will, braucht er nur zu bezahlen und wird nach hinten versetzt", schreibt StratCom auf Telegram. "Solche Militärgeschäfte sind an den gefährlichsten Abschnitten der Front am weitesten verbreitet, wo die russische Armee Verluste erleidet und jede Stunde in den Schützengräben die letzte sein könnte." Im Frontabschnitt Bachmut im Gebiet Donezk, wo die Russen seit Monaten erfolglos angreifen, verlangen russische Offiziere laut Stratcom 5.000 Rubel, umgerechnet rund 82 Euro, pro Nacht für einen solchen Dienst.



"Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam"


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Edit:
> aus nTV:
> 
> *+++ 07:37 Ukrainischer Bericht: Russen können sich von Einsatz an vorderster Front freikaufen +++*
> An der russischen Front floriert offenbar das Geschäft mit Bestechungsgeldern. Wie das Zentrum für strategische Kommunikation Stratcom Ukraine berichtet, nehmen russische Offiziere von Soldaten Bestechungsgelder an, die nicht ganz vorne kämpfen wollen. "Wenn ein Soldat nicht an der Front sein will, braucht er nur zu bezahlen und wird nach hinten versetzt", schreibt StratCom auf Telegram. "Solche Militärgeschäfte sind an den gefährlichsten Abschnitten der Front am weitesten verbreitet, wo die russische Armee Verluste erleidet und jede Stunde in den Schützengräben die letzte sein könnte." Im Frontabschnitt Bachmut im Gebiet Donezk, wo die Russen seit Monaten erfolglos angreifen, verlangen russische Offiziere laut Stratcom 5.000 Rubel, umgerechnet rund 82 Euro, pro Nacht für einen solchen Dienst.


Und die wundern sich das sie nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, wie degeneriert und korrupt kann man eigentlich sein. Im Grunde genommen ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis so etwas kollabiert, normale Menschen machen das jedenfalls nicht mit. Ich wundere mich, dass diese Offiziere überhaupt schlafen können (hier meine ich nicht das Gewissen), sondern die Sorglosigkeit, nicht bei nächster Gelegenheit, von der eignen Truppe umgelegt zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann es immer noch nicht richtig fassen, was Putin für eine Sch**sse losgetreten hat.
Und da kommt er und wir anderen nicht so einfach mehr raus.


----------



## Eckism (20. Oktober 2022)

Wieso ist das eigentlich so schlimm, wenn die Russen iranische Drohnen einsetzen?
Die Ukraine kämpft doch auch mir Material aus aller Welt...


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso ist das eigentlich so schlimm, wenn die Russen iranische Drohnen einsetzen?


Russland umgeht UN Sanktionen gegen den Iran, die sie selbst unterschrieben haben...


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Ukraine kämpft doch auch mir Material aus aller Welt...


Zum Glück...


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso ist das eigentlich so schlimm, wenn die Russen iranische Drohnen einsetzen?
> Die Ukraine kämpft doch auch mir Material aus aller Welt...


Aber die terrorisieren keinen Zivilisten gezielt damit.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Blöd dann halt nur, wenn auf einem Bauteil einer solchen Drohne mehr oder weniger sinngemäß "Made by Mullahs in Iran" drauf steht:
> 
> Quelle: https://www.jpost.com/international/article-717059
> 
> ...


Es gibt in inzwischen zig Videoaufnahmen von Drohnen iranischer Bauart über die Ukraine, Bilder größerer Trümmerstücke einer bei Kupjansk abgeschossenen Drohne sogar auf Wikipedia und iranische Ausbilder reisen auf die russisch besetzte Krim - und das vermutlich eher nicht, um den Russen Nachhilfe im Niederschlagen von Protesten zu geben.

Dieses fortgesetzte Abstreiten ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, soll aber wohl auch eher eine Show für die Leute zuhause sein, damit diese keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe entwickeln, weil sich die glorreiche russische Nation neuerdings von Schwellenländern aushelfen lassen muss, mit deren Regimes man zuvor eigentlich auch nicht gerade auf bestem Fuß stand.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieses fortgesetzte Abstreiten ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten,


Es geht besser, glaube mir, es geht!




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1582760022064631809

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die neue Propaganda Sau die durchs Dorf getrieben wird, die Ukrainer kämpfen gar nicht mehr, sondern nur noch Nato Söldner, mind. 100000 ist der neuste Schrei und natürlich ausschließlich mit Nato Waffen!

Wie war das doch gleich?!
Wie der Herr so das Gescherr!


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieses fortgesetzte Abstreiten ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, soll aber wohl auch eher eine Show für die Leute zuhause sein, damit diese keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe entwickeln, weil sich die glorreiche russische Nation neuerdings von Schwellenländern aushelfen lassen muss, mit deren Regimes man zuvor eigentlich auch nicht gerade auf bestem Fuß stand.


Mit einem von mir mittlerweile ignorierter Forenteilnehmer hatte ich vor geraumer Zeit an dieser Stelle ja genau hierüber einen Disput.
Er lobte die russische Drohnenentwicklung und ich machte ihm auf technischer Ebene klar, dass Russland grob 10 Jahre hinter dem Rest der Welt hinterherhinkt.

Auch die iranischen Drohnen sind ja jetzt kein Wunderwerk der Technik.
Im Prinzip sind es halbautonome Langstreckenteile mit relativ kleinem Gefechtskopf (um die 50 kg), die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit primär zur Störung von Schiffsverkehr entwickelt wurden.
Die Vorgehensweise der Schwarmdrohne deutet auch darauf hin, das das Ziel ist, evtl. Schiffsabwehr mit einem Teil zu beschäftigen, während ein anderer Teil das Ziel dennoch findet.

Gegen schwach oder gar nicht verteidigte zivile Infrastruktur kann das natürlich dann verheerend wirken, wenn gleich mehrere in z. B. ein Umspannwerk stürzen.

Wer genau + primär Berichte aus Nahost dazu liest, kann zum Schluss kommen, dass diese Teil extrem empfindlich auf sog. Jammer reagieren.
Ist klar, einfache Steuerungsplatine, Servomotoren aus dem Modellbau, keine Satellitenunterstützung.
Da reicht im Prinzip ein primitiver Funkstörer und das Ding hat nur noch die programmierten Daten aus dem Inertsystem zur Navigation.
Kreiselkompass bedeutet aber eine Genauigkeit von bestenfalls 50 m, was fast ausreichen könnte um Ziele nur noch zu einem geringen Prozentsatz überhaupt zu treffen.

Kurzum, es liegt auf der Hand dass Russland derzeit technologisch nicht in der Lage ist, kurzfristig Drohnen mit Platinen-Technologiestand der Anfang 1990ger in nennenswerter Stückzahl zu bauen.

In was für einem technologisch erbärmlichen Zustand insbesondere die russische Luftwaffe ist, kann man ja mittlerweile seit über 6 Monaten plakativ beobachten.
Sie haben immer noch keine Luftüberlegenheit über der Ukraine erzielt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dieses fortgesetzte Abstreiten ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, soll aber wohl auch eher eine Show für die Leute zuhause sein, damit diese keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe entwickeln, weil sich die glorreiche russische Nation neuerdings von Schwellenländern aushelfen lassen muss, mit deren Regimes man zuvor eigentlich auch nicht gerade auf bestem Fuß stand.


Lügen und Propaganda verbreiten  steht bei denen auf der Tagesordnung.
Leider wollen noch (viel zu)viele diesen Mist glauben.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht besser, glaube mir, es geht!


Es geht sogar noch lächerlicher.
Auf youtube tummeln sich ja auch immer noch eine Menge pro-russische Vollpfosten, kommentieren fleißig und geilen sich dabei gegenseitig auf.

Ich finde es gerade nicht wieder, aber vor einigen Wochen konnte man da auch mal u.a. sowas lesen wie sinngemäß, "das man in der gesamten EU gezielt Homosexuelle als Soldaten rekrutieren würde, die dann in der Ukraine zu zehntausenden für die homosexuelle westliche Marionette Selensky kämpfen würden, dessen Ehe und Kind(er) nur eine von den USA inzinierte Propagandalüge sein".

Der Kommentar hatte eine ganze Menge likes, also ziemlich viel Zustimmung.

Da fragt man sich schon wirklich, wie geistig minderwertig und degeneriert Menschen sein müssen, die so einen Schwachsinn wirklich glauben und entsprechend liken.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht sogar noch lächerlicher.
> ...............


Ich hab auch noch einen, der könnte selbst das toppen.









						Niederländischer Politiker: Nur Putin trotzt den bösen Reptilien
					

Der niederländische Abgeordnete Thierry Baudet ist überzeugt, dass bösartige Reptilien die Welt regieren. Der Retter: Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin. Nun kommen Zweifel an Baudets Geisteszustand auf.




					www.faz.net
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Lügen und Propaganda verbreiten steht bei denen auf der Tagesordnung.
> Leider wollen noch (viel zu)viele diesen Mist glauben.


Es gibt leider bei einer eher kleinen Minderheit einen sehr ausgeprägten Anti Amerikanismus oder Anti-Westen oder Anti Liberal, da muss man sich Gegenpole suchen, und Putler bot/bietet sich da halt an.
Und wenn dann das Weltbild zusammenbricht, müssen halt Ausreden oder Verschwörungsmärchen her, geht ja gar nicht, das man selber auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt hat.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen, der könnte selbst das Toppen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert so bisschen an Xavier Naidoo^^
Sicher wehrt sich unser lieber Freund Putin auch dagegen Kinder zu essen.... der olle "Gutmensch"


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider bei einer eher kleinen Minderheit einen sehr ausgeprägten Anti Amerikanismus oder Anti-Westen oder Anti Liberal, da muss man sich Gegenpole suchen, und Putler bot/bietet sich da halt an.
> Und wenn dann das Weltbild zusammenbricht, müssen halt Ausreden oder Verschwörungsmärchen her, geht ja gar nicht, das man selber auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt hat.


Ich denke nicht das man da inzwischen wirklich nur noch von "Minderheiten" sprechen kann, ansonsten hätten wir jüngst in Italien nicht das Ergebnis bekommen, wie wir es bekommen haben und wäre es auch in Frankreich zwischen Le Pen und Macron nicht so eng gewesen.
Gar nicht mal darüber gesprochen was da teilweise ja auch schon seit Jahren in Ungarn (Orban, in der jüngeren Vergangenheit bei jeder Gelegenheit von der CSU hoffiert) und auch Polen abgeht (PiS).

Man muss es leider realistisch sehen, dieser Blödsinn, Marke Putin, ist inzwischen in einer breiten Schicht der europäischen Gesellschaft angekommen und wieder salonfähig geworden.

Nicht bei allen in der gleichen maximal ausgeprägten Form (bis hin zu Echsenmenschen), aber doch durchaus hin zu fast schon unverhohlener Homophobie und in mindestens Ansätzen klar antidemokratischen Tendenzen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das man da inzwischen wirklich nur noch von "Minderheiten" sprechen kann, ansonsten hätten wir jüngst in Italien nicht das Ergebnis bekommen, wie wir es bekommen haben und wäre es auch in Frankreich zwischen Le Pen und Macron nicht so eng gewesen.


Aber wenn es Minderheiten sind, warum protestieren in Russland nicht mehr Menschen? Aus Angst vor Strafen?


----------



## Eckism (20. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Russland umgeht UN Sanktionen gegen den Iran, die sie selbst unterschrieben haben...


Das die Russen niemand für voll nimmt, und gegen deren Ukraineaktion sind haben die aber mitbekommen?
Ist ja nun nicht so, das es Russland interessiert, was die Mehrheit der UN von denen hält, oder?


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber die terrorisieren keinen Zivilisten gezielt damit.


Und es wäre für Dich ok, wenn die Drohnen aus dem Land der hübschen Singlemädels kommen würden?
Sind ja komische Ansichten.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und es wäre für Dich ok, wenn die Drohnen aus dem Land der hübschen Singlemädels kommen würden?
> Sind ja komische Ansichten.


Häh? Was meinst du?

Es geht darum gegen welche Ziele sie eingesetzt werden.


----------



## compisucher (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das die Russen niemand für voll nimmt, und gegen deren Ukraineaktion sind haben die aber mitbekommen?
> Ist ja nun nicht so, das es Russland interessiert, was die Mehrheit der UN von denen hält, oder?


Man muss da in zwei Dinge unterscheiden.
Das eine ist, dass die Abstimmung 143 gegen Russland, 35 Enthalten oder nicht anwesend und 5 für Russland in der UN Vollversammlung von Russland als "Sieg" gewertet wird.
Gut, gegen bildungsferne Staatenlenker, die einfache Addition oder Prozenterechnung nicht beherrschen, kannste halt nix machen.

Das andere ist, dass eine UN-Resolution  (Verbot Waffenexport aus dem Iran) hintergangen wird.
Darum wehren sich ja sowohl Russland wie ach der Iran gegen die Beschuldigungen.
Russland, weil es faktisch nicht mehr tragbar im ständigen Sicherheitsrat wäre.
Und der Iran, der natürlich nun noch verschärfte Sanktionen erwarten dürfte.



Als Sahnehäubchen obendrauf lauert Israel nur auf die Gelegenheit, den Erzfeind Iran ein für alle Mal in die Schranken zu weisen.
Die Israelis haben schon zwei Mal im Bau befindliche atomare Anlagen im Irak 1981 und 2007 in Syrien zerstört.
Sie sind Willens und vor allem auch in der Lage, das Gleiche im Iran zu tun.








						Iran und sein Atomprogramm: Israels Logik vom Militärschlag
					

Israel warnt vor einem Atomabkommen mit Iran und droht mit einem Alleingang. Der hätte verheerende Folgen für die gesamte Region.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Und im Moment halten nur die USA die Israelis davon ab, zuzuschlagen...

Wenn nun sich herausstellt, dass iranische Drohnen aus den Beobachtungen in der Ukraine heraus ein erhebliches Gefährdungspotential für die israelische Infrastruktur darstellt, könnte es durchaus sein, dass diese sich entscheiden, die Produktionskapazitäten für Drohnen und gleich mit alle atomaren Anlagen im Iran auszuschalten.
Mich würde das nicht wundern...

Was das ganze evtl. in Richtung Flächenbrand ausdehnen könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Erinnert so bisschen an Xavier Naidoo^^


Ne der ist mit einer Ukrainerin verheiratet und würde zu Hause böse Kloppe bekommen wenn er pro Putin wäre


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lügen und Propaganda verbreiten  steht bei denen auf der Tagesordnung.
> Leider wollen noch (viel zu)viele diesen Mist glauben.


Über Monate herrschte eher Desinteresse. So lange der Krieg sie nicht direkt betrifft ist es einer Mehrheit dort wohl auch relativ Wumpe. Insgesamt wissen sie aber alle nur zu gut in was für einem Fakestate sie leben und die meisten werden nicht an die eigenen Staatsorgane glauben, sondern versuchen einfach das beste aus einem Leben in so einem kaputten Staat zu machen. Zum Besten gehört dass keiner Jahre im Knast riskiert weil er den Krieg kritisiert. Wer kann haut ab und man kann es ihnen auch kaum verübeln. Was augenscheinlich dann bleibt sind die Massen an Nationalisten und Rechten die dann ein teilweise verzertes Gesamtbild befeuern. Insgesamt erachte ich das russ Volk als schwach und starr ggüber dem eigenen System. Ein Fake State durch und durch.


----------



## Eckism (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Häh? Was meinst du?
> 
> Es geht darum gegen welche Ziele sie eingesetzt werden.


Es ging darum, weshalb iranische Drohnen anstelle von russischen Drohnen so schlimm sind.

@compisucher 
Ist eh etwas lächerlich das nen angreifendes teilnehmende Kriegland mitbestimmen darf, ob das nun cool oder uncool ist.
Da muss man ja nichtmal nen Spitzel bestechen, wenn der ganz offiziell teilnehmen darf.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ging darum, weshalb iranische Drohnen anstelle von russischen Drohnen so schlimm sind.


Das solltest du doch langsam mal mitbekommen haben?

1. Volkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg
2. Kriegsverbrechen aml laufenden Band.
3. UN Sanktionen gegen Iran, die die Russische Föderation mit unterschrieben hat und mit dem Drohnen Einkauf bricht.
4. Einsetzen der Waffen hauptsächlich gegen Zivilisten und zivile Infrastruktur..

Wenn es da bei dir nicht dämmert, kann wohl niemand helfen!


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube ihr redet etwas aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Eckism (20. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch langsam mal mitbekommen haben?
> 
> 1. Volkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg
> 2. Kriegsverbrechen aml laufenden Band.
> ...


Jaja...scho recht...ich hab RyzA geantwortet...mir gings um "aus Iran"...er machte daraus "Kamikazedrohnen allgemein"...


----------



## Kassalowski (20. Oktober 2022)

Die Ukrainer hatten ja vor ein paar Tagen zu einer Informationssperre aufgerufen... Wahnsinn, wie gerade alles still ist - es gibt wirklich kaum bis keine Berichte von aktuellen Geschehnissen rund um Cherson.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Jaja...scho recht...ich hab RyzA geantwortet...mir gings um "aus Iran"...er machte daraus "Kamikazedrohnen allgemein"...


Es ist egal wo die Drohnen wegkommen. Wenn sie fast nur gegen zivile Ziele eingesetzt werden sind das Kriegsverbrechen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube Ecksim will einfach sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob die Drohne in Russland oder im Iran hergestellt wird?


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ecksim will einfach sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob die Drohne in Russland oder im Iran hergestellt wird?


Das meine ich ja auch. Er hatte nur die Ukraine als Beispiel genannt, das die auch überall Waffen wegbekommen.
Dann hatte ich geschrieben das die aber nicht Zivilisten gezielt terrorisieren.
Das ist der maßgebliche Unterschied.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Oktober 2022)

Müssen wir jetzt bei einem User der eindeutig auf der Seite der Ukraine steht wirklich über diese Details im Ausdruck diskutieren?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2022)

Putin hatte ja jetzt das Kriegsrecht in den anektierten Oblasten und dadran angrenzenden Oblasten ausgerufen.
Thorsten Heinrich hat in 6min gut zusammengefasst, was dies eigentlich nun bedeutet, also was sich dadurch zu davor ändern wird, auch gegenüber dem sonst geltenden russischen Recht, was dadurch weitestgehend außer kraft gesetzt wird.

Wer also einen Überblick dazu möchte, kann ich sein Video auf youtube dazu eigentlich nur nahe legen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNKD9kmaW7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer also einen Überblick dazu möchte, kann ich sein Video auf youtube dazu eigentlich nur nahe legen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich mir angeguckt. Ist das ein Militär-Historiker?

Jetzt können Zivilisten also als Milizen,  auch gezwungen werden, ihre eigenen Landsleute zu bekämpfen?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich mir angeguckt. Ist das ein Militär-Historiker?


Er hat schon etwas expertise dahingehend, das eine oder andere Buch über Militärtechnik geschrieben und auch über Sicherheitspolitik, sowie ein paar militärhistorische Romane.

Sein Vater war für die CSU mal Bürgermeister in einer Stadt und er selbst auch politisch aktiv, um 2010 bis etwa 2014 rum in der AfD, also ziemlich zu Anfang, als Lucke noch Kopf der Partei war.
Ist aber ausgetreten als die AfD sich dann unter dem bereits stark zunehmenden Einfluss von Petry, Gauland, Höcke und Kupala, Richtung rechtsbraune Sch*eiß*e hin entwickelt hat und er nicht mehr für sich damit dacor gehen konnte.

*edit*
Am Rande, falls es jemanden interessiert, er hatte 2013 mal ein Interview im Onlinemagazin da'Hogn gegeben, als er noch in der AfD war und für diese Kandidat in Unterfranken.

Er selbst lebt inzwischen, mit seiner Lebenspartnerin / Frau, in Panama und betreibt jetzt halt u.a. diesen youtube Kanal, der sich neben Lagebrichten zur Entwicklung in der Ukraine und solchen Betachtungen, wie in dem zuvor im Post verlinkten Video, eben mit verschiedenen militärhistorischen Themen und Militärtechnik beschäftigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Tja, die Russen können aktuell wohl nur blindlings um sich ballern und gleichzeitig den Rückzug antreten. Interessant dabei für mich ist, dass man mittlerweile die Bevölkerung nicht mehr nur mit Lügengeschichten über die glorreich verlaufende Operation abspeist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Parallelen zum dritten Reich setzen sich fort:
Nachdem man den Gegner nicht militärisch besiegen konnte und sich auf dem Rückzug befindet, fängt man an ihn zu demonisieren, um den totalen Vernichtungskrieg zu rechtfertigen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja, eine Rheinmetall Tochter in Norwegen produziert seit Mai/Juni kontinuierlich.
> Es gab am Anfang wohl kleinere Probleme und Kinderkrankheiten die aussortiert wurden, seit dem gibt es eine fortlaufende Produktion von 35mm Munition für den Gepard. Wieviel im Monat weiss ich aber nicht und habe auch nichts gefunden, aber wenn sie schlussendlich 50 Panzer versorgen wollen, muss da schon einiges über die Bänder im Monat laufen.



Kann der Gepard eigentlich Einzelschüsse oder extrem kurze Salven auf so lahme Ziele abgeben und erstmal einen Treffer abwarten? Im eigentlich angedachten Einsatz gegen ernst zu nehmende Gegner hatte man diesen Luxus nicht (nötig), musste aber auch nicht damit rechnen zwei dutzend Ziele pro Waffensystem vor dem nächsten Aufmunitionieren zu bekämpfen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass der Nachbar das Nachschublager bereits geleert hat.

Die ursprüngliche Munitionslieferung wurde ja meiner Erinnerung auf 5-10 Einsätze pro Gepard geschätzt, aber gegen schwerer zu treffende Jets.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Leute die auf dem Gepard gesessen sind, behaupten auf Twitter anderes, das die zu letzt eingerüstete Munition des *Gepard der BW, *sich automatiosch nach einer gewissen Zeit/Flugbahn selbst zerstört hat.



Die BW hat zum Schluss doch nur noch FAPDS genommen, oder? Die zerlegt sich nicht einmal bei einem Treffer selsbt, sondern nur durch Zielkontakt und enthält demnach nichts, was sie nach einer gewissen Zeit sprengen könnte.




Tschetan schrieb:


> 20mm Zwillingsflak, sollte kein Problem für die Ukraine sein, nur weiß man wo eine Drohne anfliegt ?
> Welche Truppenzahl soll dafür vorgehalten werden, für 20-30 Drohnen pro Stadt,  Infrastruktur, eventuell?



Das ist relativ überschaubar. 2 km Reichweite je Geschütz (effektiv. technisch/gegen die lahme Shaed möglicherweise auch deutlich mehr) = 4 km Anflugbreit pro Standort verteidigt => 3-4 Stellungen reichen aus, um eine kleinere Stadt in alle naheliegenden Richtungen zu sichern. Bei Metropolen wie Kiew braucht man vielleicht ein, maximal zwei Dutzend. Das ist absolut machbar, denn schließlich besteht so eine einfache Flakstellung nur aus dem Geschütze, 2-4 Soldaten (2 + 2 Helfer reicht auch) und vielleicht noch zwei Munitionskisten - die man aber auch nur braucht, wenn tatsächlich ein Angriff geschieht. Das ist Technik für den flexiblen Einsatz im Feld in großer Zahl konstruiert und passt somit genau auf die Anforderungen.

Aber siehe oben: Wer hat sowas noch in großer Zahl und funktionsfähig auf Lager? Nach 3-4-5 Jahrzehnten, in denen die Verteidigung nur noch darauf ausgelegt wurde, wichtige Militärstellungen vor wenigen 100 High-End-Kampfjets zu schützen?




Mahoy schrieb:


> Was Russland hier riskiert ist allerdings, dass die Zurückhaltung aufgegeben wird, Vergeltungsschläge gegen weiche Ziele auf russischem Boden durchzuführen. In der Ukraine gestartete Drohnen kommen genauso weit wie Geran-2 / Shahed-136 und die russische Luftabwehr hätte diesen gegenüber die selben Schwächen.



Die Ukraine hat keine Einwegdrohnen. Wenn die mit sowas jenseits der Landesgrenzen operieren wollten, müssten sie extrem viel mehr Rücksicht auf die russische Luftverteidigung nehmen.
Allerdings hat die Ukraine Zugriff auf wesentlich präzisere Langstreckenraketen und herkömmliche Marschflugkörper. Die braucht keine Baumarktdrohnen und hat, nachdem Russland Zivilisten nicht mehr nur als Kollateralschäden in Kauf genommen, sondern systematisch angegriffen hat, auch schon ein paar Verkehrsknotenpunkte jenseits der Grenze attackiert.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, dass diese Offiziere überhaupt schlafen können (hier meine ich nicht das Gewissen), sondern die Sorglosigkeit, nicht bei nächster Gelegenheit, von der eignen Truppe umgelegt zu werden.



In Anbetracht dessen, was sonst so aus der russichen Armee hört, bestand diese Gefahr sowieso schon immer. Diese korrupten Persönlichkeiten können sich wenigstens eine Leibwache leisten  .




Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso ist das eigentlich so schlimm, wenn die Russen iranische Drohnen einsetzen?



Ist es nicht. "So schlimm" ist, dass Russland überhaupt Langstreckenwaffen in großer Zahl gezielt Zivilisten einsetzt. Bei den meisten Zerstörungen der ersten Kriegsmonate hat man ja wenigstens versucht, in Richtung ukrainisches Militär zu schießen und "nur" einen Dreck drum gekümmert, ob man auch trifft, wieviel Unschuldige drum herum stehen und ob die Aufklärung des "militärischen" Ziels überhaupt korrekt war. Aber jetzt mordet man einfach frei heraus, dass ist "so schlimm".

"Iranisch" spielt dagegen in der Ukraine gar keine Rolle. Tot ist tot. Aber es stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob man den Iran wegen dem Ukrainekonflikt besonders sanktionieren sollte - und da muss vorher sichergestellt werden, dass er tatsächlich Waffen liefert.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber wenn es Minderheiten sind, warum protestieren in Russland nicht mehr Menschen? Aus Angst vor Strafen?



Aus Angst vor "Unfällen".


----------



## Tekkla (21. Oktober 2022)

Ein Land der Diebe, Mörder und Halunken. Die Russen tun echt alles, um sich bei mir unbeliebt zu machen.









						Kriegsverbrechen durch russischen Getreideklau in der Ukraine?
					

Russland exportiert große Mengen gestohlenen Getreides aus der Ukraine und verkauft es auf dem Weltmarkt - laut Völkerrechtlern ein mögliches Kriegsverbrechen. Frachtlisten, die der NDR einsehen konnte, belegen erstmals den Umfang und die Logistik.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Das mit dem Getreide ist ja nichts neues. Die klauen alles.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Putin hatte ja jetzt das Kriegsrecht in den anektierten Oblasten und dadran angrenzenden Oblasten ausgerufen.


Wie kann er das Kriegsrecht aussprechen, wenn das nur eine Spezialoperation ist?


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann er das Kriegsrecht aussprechen, wenn das nur eine Spezialoperation ist?


Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Und bald glauben ihm das auch immer weniger.


----------



## Kindercola (21. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann er das Kriegsrecht aussprechen, wenn das nur eine Spezialoperation ist?



Ist halt eine Spezialoperations Übung in einem kriegsähnlichen Umstand... seit doch einmal bisschen kreativ ^^
Alles kann euch der Kreml doch nicht vorkauen 

Absolut krank wie sich dort die "Wahrheit" zurechtgebogen wird.
Gehören die Gebiete jetzt eigentlich schon zum russischen Staatsgebiet... also "offiziell" lt. Kreml? Dann müsste doch ganz Russland im Kriegszustand sein aus der Logik raus oder?


----------



## behemoth85 (21. Oktober 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Spezialoperations Übung in einem kriegsähnlichen Umstand... seit doch einmal bisschen kreativ ^^
> Alles kann euch der Kreml doch nicht vorkauen
> 
> Absolut krank wie sich dort die "Wahrheit" zurechtgebogen wird.
> Gehören die Gebiete jetzt eigentlich schon zum russischen Staatsgebiet... also "offiziell" lt. Kreml? Dann müsste doch ganz Russland im Kriegszustand sein aus der Logik raus oder?


Am liebsten wäre dem Kreml ja ohnehin kein Krieg sondern eine Ukraine als braver Handlanger, um zB Cyberattacken gg den Westen durchzuführen, Flüchtlinge ins Paradies einzuschleusen um sie im Winter gg EU Grenzen zu jagen und das sonstige Sebelnrassen gg den Westen. Ein Block gg Europa war der Plan, woraus ein Block gg Russland geworden ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (21. Oktober 2022)

Drohnen aus dem Iran: Russischer Experte verplappert sich im russischen Fernsehen - Video - WELT
					

Russland und der Iran dementieren, dass in der Ukraine iranische Kampfdrohnen zum Einsatz kommen. Im russischen Fernsehen bestätigt ein Militärexperte nun genau das Gegenteil. Er dachte, sein Mikrofon wäre noch nicht an.




					www.welt.de
				



(Ist ein Video)

Da ist das Mikro schon an, nur weiß der liebe Militärexperte das nicht und plappert dann aus, dass es sich natürlich um iranische Drohnen handelt. Das hat so dann ganz Russland gehört.


----------



## Eckism (21. Oktober 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Drohnen aus dem Iran: Russischer Experte verplappert sich im russischen Fernsehen - Video - WELT
> 
> 
> Russland und der Iran dementieren, dass in der Ukraine iranische Kampfdrohnen zum Einsatz kommen. Im russischen Fernsehen bestätigt ein Militärexperte nun genau das Gegenteil. Er dachte, sein Mikrofon wäre noch nicht an.
> ...


Wer da wohl beim wandern bald nen Herzinfark oder ähnliches bekommt.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

Wäre äußerst bedenklich, würde es stimmen, was die Sun hier schreibt, würde dann aber auch Bidens jüngste, vor einer Kamera getätigte Aussage erklären, wo er äußerte, dass die Situation für den Beginn eines Atomkriegs äußerst bedenklich aussehen würden und wir ihm weit näher stünden als 1962, in der Kuba Krise.

Nach deren Artikel hat Putin wohl dem Einsatz von (taktischen) Kernwaffen bereits zugestimmt / befohlen und dafür die Durchführung von zwei Kernwaffentests, unter strengster Geheimhaltung, angeordnet.
Diese müssen nach "russischen Protokol" vor einem Einsatz auf dem Schlachtfeld durchgeführt werden, um zu sehen ob die Waffen grundsätzlich funktionieren.

Der letzte dieser zwei Tests sollte dabei wohl am 13 Oktober erfolgen, fand aber, wie auch Test Nummer eins, angeblich nicht statt, da das Militär die Tests mit der Begründung "technischer Gründe und zu wenig Zeit für die Vorbereitung" jedes mal nicht durchgeführt hätte.

Dabei wird nun weiter gemutmaßt, das diese Begründungen des Militärs, die zwei Tests nicht durchführen zu können, deshalb erfolgten, weil man somit faktisch indriekt, ohne es offen gegenüber der Regierung auszusprechen und sich so zum direkten Ziel von Befehlsverweigerung zu machen, erfolgten, weil man sich von militärischer Seite "weigert" Kernwaffen einsetzen zu wollen, wegen der zu erwartenden Konsquenzen, die ein solcher Einsatz hätte.

Im Grunde würde dies dann also bedeuten, dass das Militär, wäre dem so, Putins Anweisungen, für einen Kernwaffeneinsatz, von sich aus faktisch "sabotieren" würde.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube es gibt genug vernünftige Leute in Russland, egal ob in der Regierung oder im Militär, die Putin davon abhalten würden Atomwaffen einzusetzen. Diese Leute wissen genau was danach passieren wird, denn dann würden sie selbst ihre engsten verbündeten verlieren, selbst China würde es direkt öffentlich scharf kritisieren. Die folgen für das Land wären katastrophal, die wären dann noch isolierter als Nordkorea. Für Putin ist der Erfolg des Krieges wortwörtlich Lebenswichtig, wenn er ihn verliert wird wohl auch er gestürzt und verliert sein leben. Wie die Situation für Putin Persönlich ist wissen die Leute natürlich, die werden sich selbst und Russland nicht für einen Machthungrigen Diktator opfern.


----------



## Tschetan (21. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dabei wird nun weiter gemutmaßt,



Das ist das Problem und man sollte viele Artikel bis zu Ende lesen, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird das es keine unabhängigen Quellen gibt, die solche Dinge bestätigt. 

Mich würde aber interessieren, warum Russland und speziell Putin, Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten?
Gibt es dafür logische Gründe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2022)

Putin braucht keine logischen Gründe, der greift auch einfach mal so Nachbarstaaten an. Und ähnlich, wie er immer wieder der Ukraine ihre Souveränität abgesprochen hat, droht er auch regelmäßig mit Atomwaffen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann er das Kriegsrecht aussprechen, wenn das nur eine Spezialoperation ist?



Die offensive ""Spezialoperation"" wandelt sich gerade in einen ""Verteidigungskrieg"" des ""russischen Staatsgebiets"" Cherson gegen ukrainische ""Angreifer"".




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dabei wird nun weiter gemutmaßt, das diese Begründungen des Militärs, die zwei Tests nicht durchführen zu können, deshalb erfolgten, weil man somit faktisch indriekt, ohne es offen gegenüber der Regierung auszusprechen und sich so zum direkten Ziel von Befehlsverweigerung zu machen, erfolgten, weil man sich von militärischer Seite "weigert" Kernwaffen einsetzen zu wollen, wegen der zu erwartenden Konsquenzen, die ein solcher Einsatz hätte.
> 
> Im Grunde würde dies dann also bedeuten, dass das Militär, wäre dem so, Putins Anweisungen, für einen Kernwaffeneinsatz, von sich aus faktisch "sabotieren" würde.



Atomwaffen erst testen, bevor man sie einsetzen kann? Klingt so ähnlich wie "ich habe das Feuerwerk für Silvester schon mal getestet", weniger nach der eigentlich programmatischen Reaktionsbereitschaft für Eskalationsfälle. Und auch ganz allgemein glaube der Sun zwar nicht weiter, als ich sie werfen kann. Aus dem Handgelenk heraus. Aufgefaltet. Gegen den Wind.

Aber: Genau solche Ablaufszenarien meine ich wenn ich sage, dass "Putin will einen Nuklearschlag" noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass Russland auch einen ausführt.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Atomwaffen erst testen, bevor man sie einsetzen kann? Klingt so ähnlich wie "ich habe das Feuerwerk für Silvester schon mal getestet", weniger nach der eigentlich programmatischen Reaktionsbereitschaft für Eskalationsfälle.


Man weiß halt nicht, gerade bei den taktischen Kernwaffen, wie viele Jahre die Sprengköpfe schon rumliegen.

Davon ab und viel entscheidender wäre, das zwei solche Tests im Vorfeld, immer noch eine niedrigere weitere Stufe der Eskalation wären, mit "ich(Putin) meine das wirklich ernst", als wenn man sie gleich einfach direkt in die Ukraine "schmeißen" täte.

Weil du kannst davon ausgehen, selbst wenn es nur taktische Sprengköpfe wären, die plötzlich irgendwo in einem Test gezündert werden, würde die NATO / USA das sicherlich mitbekommen und die Botschaft verstehen, wenn der Kreml plötzlich, ohne vorherige Ankündigung, wieder Kernwaffen "testet".



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und auch ganz allgemein glaube der Sun zwar nicht weiter, als ich sie werfen kann. Aus dem Handgelenk heraus. Aufgefaltet. Gegen den Wind.


Was denkst du warum ich das in meiner Zusammenfassung entsprechend auch so stark relativierend wiedergegeben habe?
Sicher nicht weil ich selbst die Sun für das generell glaubwürdigste Blatt halte, trotzdem kann auch ein blindes Huhn mal ein Korn finden, oder eben ein Käseblatt zumindest überlegenswerte "Denkanstöße" bringen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber: Genau solche Ablaufszenarien meine ich wenn ich sage, dass "Putin will einen Nuklearschlag" noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass Russland auch einen ausführt.


Man kann es nur weiter hoffen, wenn es mal eintreten sollte, oder bereits eingetreten wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2022)

Klar wäre ein (offizieller) Test erst einmal eine geringere Eskalationsstufe. Aber eben nur, wenn er als solcher durchgeführt wird und nicht mit der Begründung "eigentlich wollten wir ja die Ukraine verstrahlen, mussten aber vorher sichergehen uns nicht noch mehr zu blamieren". Das macht nicht einmal militärisch Sinn, denn auf ukrainischer Seite gibt es keine massierten Panzerverbände und auch keine gehärten Zentralstrukturen, gegen die man taktische Atomschläge führen könnte. Es geht so oder so um einen Terrorakt gegen die Zivilbevölkerung ein Sizzle gibt immer noch eine astreine schmutzige Bombe ab, würde also sein Ziel in jedem Fall erreichen. Meine Vermutung, wenn an der Sun-Story überhaupt irgendwas dran ist (meine Misstrauensäußerung diesbezüglich war kein Wider-, sondern ein Zuspruch zu deiner kritischen Zitierweise): Bereits die Forderung nach solchen Tests wäre eine Bremsmanöver der russischen Militärführung.

Worauf man natürlich auch in Zukunft nur hoffen kann. Aber die umgekehrte Erwartung, dass ein Irrer an der Spitze Russlands nur mit dem Finger wedeln muss, damit ganz Russland etwas irres macht, ist halt auch nicht pauschal richtig.


----------



## Eckism (21. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren, warum Russland und speziell Putin, Atomwaffen einsetzten sollten?
> Gibt es dafür logische Gründe?


Weil er langsam merkt...anders wie du, das seine Armee doch ziemlich kacke ist.^^


----------



## Kassalowski (21. Oktober 2022)

Wie man lesen kann, ist das erste TRML-4D in der Ukraine angekommen. 1500 Ziele kann das gleichzeitig anzeigen, meine ich gelesen zu haben. Hoffentlich ist dann auch genügend Gerät in Reichweite welches  diese Masse auch "verarbeiten" kann.


_"With the delivery of Hensoldt’s TRML-4D radar, the three companies have also completed the final delivery of the first ground-based air defence system IRIS-T SLM."
["Mit der Auslieferung des TRML-4D-Radars von Hensoldt haben die drei Unternehmen auch die endgültige Auslieferung des ersten bodengestützten Flugabwehrsystems IRIS-T SLM abgeschlossen." *__deepl.com__]_








						Hensoldt delivers first TRML-4D radar to equip IRIS-T SLM for Ukraine
					

Hensoldt has delivered the first TRML-4D multifunctional radar system to equip Diehl Defence's IRIS-T surface-launched medium-range (SLM) air defence system.




					www.airforce-technology.com
				




edit: und da steht es dann auch:
"Compatible with Nato’s integrated air defence architecture, the TRML-4D features active electronically scanned array radar technology. The system provides rapid detection of nearly 1,500 targets in around a 250km radius.

It can detect, track and classify manoeuvring cruise missiles, hovering helicopters, aircraft and small, fast and low-flying threats."


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde würde dies dann also bedeuten, dass das Militär, wäre dem so, Putins Anweisungen, für einen Kernwaffeneinsatz, von sich aus faktisch "sabotieren" würde.


Das ist die Sun und Tests vor einem Einsatz wären Teil der Doktrin?
Klingt komplett unglaubwürdig, damit wäre das Momentum ja vollkommen weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

"Neues" von Westwall der Wagnerlinie, wie man von russischer seite seine neue im Bau befindliche "Festungslinie", an der Grenze zwischen den Oblasten Luhansk und Donezk, nennt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95wrnUrYB-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wirklich einfach nur absurd, wie man es aus dem Kreml immer wieder schafft, auch noch über jedes noch so kleine Stöckchen zu springen und auch noch die fast schon letzten Analogien zum Dritten Reich zu bedienen...


----------



## Tschetan (21. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Neues" von Westwall der Wagnerlinie, wie man von russischer seite seine neue im Bau befindliche "Festungslinie", an der Grenze zwischen den Oblasten Luhansk und Donezk, nennt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es eher in Bezug zur Maginot -Linie sehen ?
Hatten die Franzosen gegen die Nazis errichtet.

Vermutlich soll diese Linie verhindern, das leichte mobile DRGs in das Hinterland durchschlüpfen können.
Diese sind meist mit Jeeps und PKW unterwegs und sollen hinter den Linien für Verwirrung sorgen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher in Bezug zur Maginot -Linie sehen ?


Sehe dort keine Bunkergeschütze ... wohl doch nicht die Maginot-Line oder die Russen hatten einfach keine Zeit welche zu Bauen. 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Hatten die Franzosen gegen die Nazis errichtet.


Echt jetzt sehr interessant.  Anfang 1930 erbaut und sogar an der italienischen, belgischen und schweizerischen Grenze entlang. Die gefährlichen schweizer und belgischen Nazis ... wir erinnern uns doch alle ...  




Tschetan schrieb:


> Vermutlich soll diese Linie verhindern, das leichte mobile DRGs in das Hinterland durchschlüpfen können.
> Diese sind meist mit Jeeps und PKW unterwegs und sollen hinter den Linien für Verwirrung sorgen.



Ich behaupte es sind stink normale Panzersperren, denn so ein kleiner Wrangler lacht über die gelassenen Lücken zwischen den Betonklötzen. ^^


----------



## Kassalowski (21. Oktober 2022)

ich sags mal so: selbst so einer dürfte reichen, diesen "antifaschistischen" "Schutzwall" aufzuweichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... das ist sowas von lächerlich... ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sehe dort keine Bunkergeschütze ... wohl doch nicht die Maginot-Line oder die Russen hatten einfach keine Zeit welche zu Bauen.


Vermutlich wegen der verwendeten "überlegenen russischen Technologie", klingonischer Tarnvorrichtungen, mit denen sie die Bunker getarnt haben.  



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die gefährlichen schweizer und belgischen Nazis ... wir erinnern uns doch alle ...


Erwarte doch von einem Bratgeflügel keine mentalen akrobatischen Kunststücke. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich behaupte es sind stink normale Panzersperren.


Sind es ja auch.
Glaube Ryza war es, welcher vor einer Weile schonmal ein Foto gepostet hatte, das einen Teil der Wagnerlinie gezeigt hat und wo er sich gewundert hat das diese über offenes Gelände verläuft.
Diese Panzersperren wird man ziemlich sicher auch noch um Gräben erweitern, vermutlich auch um Minenfelder, wie auf dem schon mal hier geposteten Foto auch zu sehen war.

Aber selbst damit dann, der "Verteidigungswert" dieser "Wagnerlinie" darf zurecht ehr stark angezweifelt werden.
So wie die russische Armee sie anlegt hätte sie vielleicht noch in den 1960er Jahren einen "halbwegs" gegebenen Verteidigungswert besessen, heute ist sie so kaum mehr als für ein paar Propaganda-Videos, zur homöopathischen Beruhigung, für Menschen die von moderner Kriegsführung wirklich null Ahnung haben, zu gebrauchen (Westwall lässt grüßen).

Weil alles was dort stationiert wird sitzt quasi auf dem absoluten Präsentierteller und wird im schlimmsten Fall dann auch entsprechend so enden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unEF8YJzuEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Gepixeltes Video


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gepixeltes Video


Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst, wäre hilfreich wenn du anderen nicht nur Wortfetzen an den Kopf werfen würdest.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Das Video ist nach dem Umsetzen der Granate an der Stelle des russischen Soldaten verpixelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Video ist nach dem Umsetzen der Granate an der Stelle des russischen Soldaten verpixelt.


Achso, ja glaube nun nicht das man das unverpixelt sehen muss, um sich vorstellen zu können was passiert ist, als die Drohne im Video die Bombe abgeworfen hat, die dann direkt neben dem russischen Soldaten, auf Schulterhöhe, explodiert ist und den Helm im hohen Bogen, von seinem Kopf, ein gutes Stück hinter den Graben befördert hat.

Wäre unverpixelt alles andere als ein "appetitlicher" Anblick und es dürfte auch so klar sein, das der nur noch im Plastiksack nach Russland zurückkehren wird.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre unverpixelt alles andere als ein "appetitlicher" Anblick.


Ich finde es schon lehrreich Waffenwirkung konkret sehen zu können.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon lehrreich Waffenwirkung konkret sehen zu können.


Hier sind auch jüngere Forenmitglieder, welche durch extreme und explizite Gewaltbilder, traumatisiert werden könnten. Und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Argument, dass sie, wenn sie wollen, sich andere Wege suchen könnten um diese zu sehen.

Ich als Erwachsener möchte die Sch**sse auch nicht (mehr) sehen. Und mir vorstellen eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon lehrreich Waffenwirkung konkret sehen zu können.


Ich nenne das nicht lehrreich. Barbarisch würde es eher treffen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Gestern habe ich mit einer Frau unterhalten, mit Kontakten in die Ukraine, die sich sicher war das es über Weihnachten Waffenruhe gibt.
Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Putin nimmt doch nicht auf so etwas Rücksicht.


----------



## Optiki (22. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon lehrreich Waffenwirkung konkret sehen zu können.


Leider gibt es auch nur das eine Video von der qualitativen Sonne, weil Twitter ist ja so ein pöse Seite. Wenn es doch noch nur tausende von nicht verpixelten Videos auf Seiten geben würde, die mit T anfangen, aber die russische Abwehr der LUFT ist so überlegen, bestimmt folgst du auch gar keinen Twitterusern, die solche Videos teilen würden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mit einer Frau unterhalten, mit Kontakten in die Ukraine, die sich sicher war das es über Weihnachten Waffenruhe gibt.
> Ich kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Putin nimmt doch nicht auf so etwas Rücksicht.



Putin hat den größten Nutzen von jeder Verzögerung, deswegen reden sie seit den letzten Offensiven auch davon, dass sie verhandeln wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, mit roundabout 200-250 Raketen und ein paar Drohnen zerstört man nicht die technische Infrastruktur eines so großen Landes, nicht mal zu 20 oder 30 %.
> 
> Überhaupt, was genau ist damit gemeint?
> 
> ...


Naja,
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leistungstransformator befinden sich in jedem Umspannwerk,
falls dort ein gewisser Anteil ausfällt, kollabiert die Stromversorgung großflächig.
Diese Schäden sind auch nicht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen zu beheben,
denn diese Trafos sind i. d. R. nicht als Massenware erhältlich.

Das ist jetzt die russische Taktik der verbrannten Erde,
wenn wir gehen müssen,
leidet ihr umso mehr.

Einen Gruß an die linke "Wagenknechtrusslandfreunde",
der Putin ist ein Terrorist, damit ist jetzt Schluss!

Rüstet jetzt die Ukraine mit allen benötigten Waffen aus!


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2022)

Riwne wurde auch seit langem wieder angegriffen. Dort gibt es Null militärische Ziele, aber wohl ein AKW. Wohl das letzte (größte?) unter ukrainischer Kontrolle, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Nö, das größte ist immer noch das in *Saporischschja.*


----------



## RyzA (22. Oktober 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Putin hat den größten Nutzen von jeder Verzögerung, deswegen reden sie seit den letzten Offensiven auch davon, dass sie verhandeln wollen.


Da glaube ich noch nicht so richtig dran.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Der Iwan verhandelt nicht,
der braucht die Knute ...


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das größte ist immer noch das in *Saporischschja.*


Ich sprach von Kraftwerken die noch zuverlässig Strom erzeugen und nicht die halbe Zeit mit Hilfe von Notstromaggregaten gekühlt oder direkt beschossen werden.^^


----------



## Adi1 (22. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Riwne wurde auch seit langem wieder angegriffen. Dort gibt es Null militärische Ziele, aber wohl ein AKW. Wohl das letzte (größte?) unter ukrainischer Kontrolle, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Nö, die Rede war von AKW"s

Ob so oder so, der Terror geht jetzt gegen die zivile Infrastruktur los,
ein Zeichen, das Putin immer näher an die Wand kommt.

Als Befreiungsschlag rückt die nukleare Keule immer näher,
wenn ich gehe,
kommt ihr alle mit.
Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## LDNV (22. Oktober 2022)

Joah  was das angeht überschlagen sich die Microsoft News auch mal wieder mit kurioser Panikmache. 



			Wladimir Putin: Bereits versucht, Atombombe zu zünden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Kraftwerken die noch zuverlässig Strom erzeugen und nicht die halbe Zeit mit Hilfe von Notstromaggregaten gekühlt oder direkt beschossen werden.^^



Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte, Süd-Ukraine (Mykolajiw) und Chmelnyzkyj würden auch ganz normal abreiten? Eigentlich war bislang nur Saporischja (und natürlich Tschernobyl) offline. Die Leitungen von Riwne ist aufgrund der Nähe zu Weißrussland halt etwas stärker gefährdet.


----------



## Eckism (23. Oktober 2022)

Zivilisten zu Cherson-Abzug aufgerufen - Sorge um "schmutzige Bombe"
					

Russland hat in dem besetzten südukrainischen Gebiet Cherson angesichts des Vormarschs Kiewer Truppen mehr als 20.000 Zivilisten aus der gleichnamigen Stadt auf die andere Seite des Flusses Dnipro geschickt. Russlands Verteidigungsminister äußerte zudem die Befürchtung, die Ukraine könne sich...




					web.de
				




Da weiß man doch schon, das Russland Atomwaffen einsetzen will...und mit Lügen auf die Ukraine schieben.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Oktober 2022)

> Laut dem russischen Verteidigungsministerium spitzt sich die Lage in der Ukraine immer stärker auf eine "unkontrollierte Eskalation" hin zu. Die staatliche russische Nachrichtenagentur Ria Nowosti behauptete, dass Kiew die Fertigstellung einer kleinen taktischen Atombombe faktisch abgeschlossen habe und bereit sei, diese auf eigenem Boden zu zünden, "um eine starke antirussische Kampagne zu starten, die das Vertrauen zu Moskau untergraben soll".


Echt jetzt? Von welchem Vertrauen redet dieser Spinner eigentlich? Und was soll das mit den A-Waffen bitte? Soll das schon mal die Voarbschuldzuweisung für die kommenden russischen Untaten sein? Diese Kremltruppe gehört einfach nur noch von der Geschichte ausgetauscht.


----------



## LDNV (23. Oktober 2022)

Man bereitet die propaganda schon mal vor. Wenn es so weiter geht ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis sie irgendwas mit dem Mist machen und sei es nur um ihre propaganda "glaubwürdig" zu halten...


----------



## Optiki (23. Oktober 2022)

Das ist halt schon wieder so offensichtlich dumm, das ist wie so eine Person die dir immer lächelnd ins Gesicht lügt und du ihr eigentlich nur doch deine Faust in die Fresse schlagen willst.

Das ist einfach so stumpf die Leute zu evakuieren und dann die ganzen Ländern anzurufen, dass die Ukrainer angeblich eine schmutzige Bombe werfen wollen. Das glauben doch schon unsere Russlandfreunde im Thread schon nicht mehr wirklich und können sich das nicht mehr schön reden.


----------



## Kassalowski (23. Oktober 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zivilisten zu Cherson-Abzug aufgerufen - Sorge um "schmutzige Bombe"
> 
> 
> Russland hat in dem besetzten südukrainischen Gebiet Cherson angesichts des Vormarschs Kiewer Truppen mehr als 20.000 Zivilisten aus der gleichnamigen Stadt auf die andere Seite des Flusses Dnipro geschickt. Russlands Verteidigungsminister äußerte zudem die Befürchtung, die Ukraine könne sich...
> ...



zufällig, kurz nachdem rausgekommen ist, dass die russen wohl das atomprogramm des iran finanzieren. zufälle gibts. 









						Hacker veröffentlichen Irans Atom-Geheimnisse
					

Aus Solidarität mit den landesweiten Protesten stellt eine Hacker-Gruppe Geheiminformationen zu iranischen Atomaktivitäten ins Netz. Auch Pässe der russischen Spezialisten im AKW Buschehr machen die Aktivisten öffentlich. Teheran spielt den Vorfall herunter.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2022)

"Rausgekommen"? Iran und Russland arbeiten seit der Wiederaufnahme des (ex-us-amerikanischen-)Atomprogramms nach der Revolution zusammen und sämtlicher Hochtechnologieimport in den Iran funktioniert nur, wenn entweder China oder Russland ihn (ggf. gegen Gegenleistungen) ermöglichen. Das ist nun wirklich keine große Enthüllung.


----------



## Kassalowski (23. Oktober 2022)

von zusammenarbeit kann da keine rede sein - aus dem leak soll u.a. hervorgehen, dass das gesamte iranische atomprogramm unter russischer kontrolle stand/steht - wäre das auch noch normal und allseits bekannt? anyway...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2022)

Das würde vielleicht einige Details ergänzen (dass eine nicht-Atommacht mit einer Atommacht ein Atomprogramm startet und dabei den überwiegenden Teil des Know-How einbringts hat dennoch niemand erwartet). Aber dass das aus dem Leak hervorgeht, stand in deinem Link nicht drin.


----------



## Kassalowski (23. Oktober 2022)

stimmt, bei der linkwahl habe ich ein wenig geschludert, sorry.
hier mehr - inklusive link zum leak. sollen wohl 50Gb sein und noch lange nicht alles "raus":






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




aber dann lassen wir es auch wieder gut sein damit, kommt ja doch ein wenig vom Weg ab.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Oktober 2022)

Also die Russen, dass sind schon so ein paar schlaue Füchse. Erst überrollen sie die Ukrainer mit ihren Hightech-Panzern, treffen zielgenau immer genau die richtigen Ziele, und nun werden sie wegen der Sanktionen binnen weniger Jahre eine eigene 7nm Halbleiterfertigung aus dem Boden stampfen.

https://www.golem.de/news/chip-tech...ene-7-nm-produktion-aufbauen-2210-169162.html
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, ich würde denken, wir haben hier mit Propaganda wie in alten Sowjetzeiten zu tun. Aber die UDSSR die gibt es ja nicht mehr. Was für ein Glück für die russische Bevölkerung!

/ironie off Meinen die wirklich, dass alle Welt deren bekloppten Aussagen glaubt?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2022)

Ach wo wir bei den Sowjets sind, ich habe letztens einen Podcast über den Bau der ersten Gas Pipelines gehört.
Sinngemäß hat die UdSSR lieber ihre eigenen Bürger frieren lassen als die Lieferverträge ggü. dem Westen zu brechen.
Damals haben die USA auch gewarnt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach wo wir bei den Sowjets sind, ich habe letztens einen Podcast über den Bau der ersten Gas Pipelines gehört.
> Sinngemäß hat die UdSSR lieber ihre eigenen Bürger frieren lassen als die Lieferverträge ggü. dem Westen zu brechen.
> Damals haben die USA auch gewarnt.


Das wundert mich nicht. Hat Stalin doch damals Millionen Landsleute verhungern lassen: Holodomor


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht. Hat Stalin doch damals Millionen Landsleute verhungern lassen: Holodomor


Das hat Stalin aber nicht gemacht um anderen was zu verkaufen und Stalin war schon ein besonderes Kaliber.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht. Hat Stalin doch damals Millionen Landsleute verhungern lassen: Holodomor


 
Stalin war aber Georgier.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Stalin war aber Georgier.


Ja, und Hitler war ursprünglich Österreicher. Und nun?

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass seine Herkunft nichts an seinem Selbstverständnis als "gestrenger Vater Sowjetrusslands" ändert, wurde Georgien am 16. Februar 1921 von der Sowjetunion annektiert. Zu der Zeit war  der Josef bereits seit über 20 Jahren strammer Bolschewik und Kommissar; bereits ein Jahr danach wurde er Generalsekretär der SU, ohne dass es ihn oder jemand anders gestört hätte, wo er geboren wurde.

Daher, welche Relevanz soll sein Geburtsland deiner Ansicht nach in diesem Exkurs über die historische Rücksichtlosigkeit der sowjetischen Führung gegenüber ihrer Bevölkerung haben?


----------



## chill_eule (24. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> welche Relevanz


Garkeine, denn es ist mittlerweile reichlich OT


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Oktober 2022)

Hier eine ziemlich gute Analyse über den Sinn der sogenannten Wagnerlinie. Für mich persönlich ist es eher ein Hilfeschrei der Wagnertruppe nach mehr Unterstützung durch ein richtiges Militäraufgebot. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwGdmyZwoQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

Wen genau sollen diese Drachenzähne denn aufhalten?
Das ist ja besseres Spielzeug...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir erscheint die angewandte Bauweise der Ukrainer professioneller zu sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollprofis machen das so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hilft aber alles nix, irgendwann ist auch die längste Drachenzahnreihe zu Ende...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hier eine ziemlich gute Analyse über den Sinn der sogenannten Wagnerlinie. Für mich persönlich ist es eher ein Hilfeschrei der Wagnertruppe nach mehr Unterstützung durch ein richtiges Militäraufgebot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand dieses Video ehrlich gesagt eines seiner schwächeren, weil es den Wert der "Verteidigung" dieser Linie durch die Schützengräben "überbewertet".

Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle hier bereits schon mal gesagt, der größte Teil dieser Linie verläuft mitten über weite offene Flächen, jeder Infanterist der da in einem dieser Schützengräben an der "Wagnerlinie" hockt, hockt quasi auf dem Präsentierteller, gut ausmachbar für Drohnen und ohne jegliche Deckung, wenn er aus dem Graben raus muss.

Genauso der ganze andere Rest dieser Linie, nicht verankerte Drachenzähne, die evt. sogar von Panzern, mit montierten Räumschild, einfach weggeschoben werden können.
Diese gesamte Auslegung der Linie ist einfach "unterdimensioniert" und disfunktional, vom Verhältnis des Aufwands sie anzulegen, zu dem, welchen sie dann für einen Verteidiger effektiv bieten wird.

Wenn die Ukrainer daher dadurch, bei einem ernsthaften Angriff, mehr als 24h durch diese Linie aufgehalten werden würden wäre das schon extrem lange und dadran ändert auch kein russischer Infanterist in einem Schützengraben (mit Manpad & MG) etwas, da es kein angelegtes Grabensystem mit Laufgräben ist und man daher die Infanterie in den Gräben mit Artillerie gut niederhalten, oder sie sogar zerstören kann.

Oder anders formuliert, der Wert dieser "Wagnerlinie", so wie sie ausgelegt ist, mit 2 Reihen Drachenzähne, nicht am Boden verankert, Panzergraben, Schützengraben, geht militärisch gen null.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Oktober 2022)

> hat der kremltreue russische Patriarch Kirill Russland als eine "Insel der Freiheit" bezeichnet. Im Jahrhundert der Globalisierung und der "Verwischung der Grenzen zwischen Gut und Böse" sei es Russlands Mission, der Menschheit zu helfen, die Apokalypse abzuwenden, sagte das Oberhaupt der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche nach Angaben der Agentur Interfax in Moskau.


Wisst ihr jetzt endlich alle bescheid? Ihr seid so blind für die wahren Gründe hinter Russlands Bestreben. Die sind für die Menschheit  (Lämmer) als die Guten (Erlöser) in einem heiligen Krieg gegen das Böse (Teufel)!

Also, Nationalismus ist schon schice. Nationalismus mit Religion gepaart ist Shice^10.


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2022)

_...die Apokalypse abzuwenden, sagte das Oberhaupt der russisch-orthodoxen Kirche nach Angaben der Agentur Interfax in Moskau._

Welche Apokalypse denn?

Gehört der zur Flacherdler-, Chemtrails- und Irlmeier-Fraktion?


----------



## Tekkla (25. Oktober 2022)

Das musst diese vollbehaarte Blitzbirne schon selber fragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wisst ihr jetzt endlich alle bescheid? Ihr seid so blind für die wahren Gründe hinter Russlands Bestreben. Die sind für die Menschheit  (Lämmer) als die Guten (Erlöser) in einem heiligen Krieg gegen das Böse (Teufel)!
> 
> Also, Nationalismus ist schon schice. Nationalismus mit Religion gepaart ist Shice^10.


Also ist der Kreml jetzt in der Ukraine auf einer "heiligen / göttlichen Mission" und der russisch-orthodoxe Obermufti Kirill ruft zum offiziellen "Kreuzzug" auf?
Man man, das die Uhren in Russland bisweilen auch mal langsamer drehen, als auf dem Rest der Erde, ist ja nicht neu, aber gleich 927 Jahre langsamer (erster Kreuzzug)...
Da soll noch einer behaupten nur "nur der Islam" hätte so seine Probleme mit der "Zeitrechnung".


----------



## Tekkla (25. Oktober 2022)

@Nightslaver  Tja, wenn du denkst: "Dümmer gehts nimmer!" , steht irgendwo in der russischen Welt gerade ein Kremling vor einem Mikro, um dich Lügen zu strafen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Oktober 2022)

Russische Propaganda trifft auf westl. Journalismus. Tja, Kremlfreunde, die Brücke scheint echt übel verkrüppelt worden zu sein. Das ist wohl auch der Grund für diesen perversen Rachefeldzug der Russen auf die zivile Energieinfrastruktur der Ukraine.

Aber lest selbst...








						Ukraine-Krieg: Russlands Krim-Brücke ist weit von Normalität weg
					

Nach dem Anschlag auf die wichtigste Versorgungsroute der Südfront betonte Russland die rasche Rückkehr zur Normalität. Doch zwei Wochen später zeigen sich die Probleme immer deutlicher.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

> Wagner-Boss könnte Putin mit neuem Bataillon gefährlich werden
> 
> 15.34 Uhr: Die russische Söldnertruppe Wagner ist berüchtigt - und könnte im Ukraine-Krieg zunehmend mehr Kontrolle übernehmen. Denn ihr Gründer, der kremlnahe Geschäftsmann Jewgeni Prigoschin, gewinnt angesichts der Unstimmigkeiten im Kreml und der Kritik an der Kriegsführung des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putins immer mehr an Macht. Die US-amerikanische Denkfabrik „Institute for the Study of War“ berichtet nun, dass Prigoschin derzeit parallel zu den russischen Streitkräften eine militärische Struktur aufbaue, die Putins Herrschaft bedrohen könnte.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Focus - kriegsverlauf-in-der-ukraine-im-ticker

Hier noch etwas über die Gruppe Wagner: Söldnergruppe Wagner: Was Sie zu den Killern wissen sollten

Bin mal gespannt ob die sich wirklich in die Quere kommen.

Und der andere Irre aus Tschetschenien fordert die Auslöschung ukrainische Städte:



> 12:46 Uhr – Tschetschenenführer Kadyrow fordert „Auslöschung“ ukrainischer Städte​Der Präsident der russischen Teilrepublik Tschetschenien, Ramsan Kadyrow, hat die Militärführung in Moskau einmal mehr zu einem härteren Kurs in der Ukraine aufgerufen. Wenn die Ukrainer Ziele in den russischen Grenzregionen Kursk und Belgorod angriffen, müsse Russland mit voller Wucht zurückschlagen, forderte Kadyrow auf Telegram.
> 
> „Unsere Reaktion war bisher zu schwach. Wenn ein Geschoss in unsere Region fliegt, müssen ganze Städte ausgelöscht werden, damit sie niemals mehr denken, sie könnten in unsere Richtung schießen.“ Die Ukraine hat Angriffe auf Ziele in Russland bislang nicht eingeräumt. Kaydrow, dessen Truppen ebenfalls in der Ukraine zum Einsatz gekommen sind, hat in den vergangenen Monaten den Kreml immer wieder zu einer härteren Gangart im Krieg aufgerufen.


Quelle: Die Welt - Liveticker

Das sind alles Verbrecher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Oktober 2022)

https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/in-bachmut-kaempfen-beide-seiten-erbittert-weiter_id_170532547.html
		




> Doch nun rücken die Ukrainer immer weiter vor. Und machen hart erkämpfte russische Erfolge zunichte.





> Doch trotz der jüngeren ukrainischen Erfolge ist Russland rund um die 74.000-Einwohner-Stadt weiter in der Offensive. Putins Truppen üben Druck aus, vor allem vom Osten.





> Doch seit Monaten beißen sich die Wagner-Leute die Zähne an Bachmut aus. „Unsere Einheiten treffen ständig auf heftigsten feindlichen Widerstand, und ich stelle fest, dass der Feind gut vorbereitet und motiviert ist und selbstbewusst und harmonisch arbeitet“, sagte Prigoschin in einer Erklärung



Na, wollen wir hoffen, dass die Ukrainer auch dort noch erfolgreicher werden und dem russischen Ansturm standhalten bzw. diesen idealerweise sogar umkehren können!


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich fand dieses Video ehrlich gesagt eines seiner schwächeren, weil es den Wert der "Verteidigung" dieser Linie durch die Schützengräben "überbewertet".
> 
> Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle hier bereits schon mal gesagt, der größte Teil dieser Linie verläuft mitten über weite offene Flächen, jeder Infanterist der da in einem dieser Schützengräben an der "Wagnerlinie" hockt, hockt quasi auf dem Präsentierteller, gut ausmachbar für Drohnen und ohne jegliche Deckung, wenn er aus dem Graben raus muss.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie es um die Stärke der ukrainischen Kampfpanzerverbände bestellt ist. Vielleicht sollen diese eher leichtgewichtigen Sperrwerke eher die Fähigkeit der Ukraine zu den sog. "Thunder Runs" einschränken, die angeblich stark zum Erfolg der ukrainischen Offensive(n) beigetragen haben sollen? Also in dem Sinne, schlichtweg die Geschwindigkeit schneller Vorstöße (und Rückzüge) von kombinierten, hochmobilen MBT-IFV-APC-Geländewagen-Trupps etwas rauszunehmen? Das wäre so das einzige, was ich mir angesichts dieser Bilder jenseits eines fragwürdigen propagandistischen Werts vorstellen kann.

/edit: zur Erläuterung, was "Thunder Runs" sind. Auch wenn die Quelle vermutlich deutlich mehr Entertainment denn tatsächliche "in depth" Auseinandersetzung mit moderner militärischer Taktik ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2-5It_PJv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Oktober 2022)

Salve,

ziemlich absurd, aber wer bitte klaut in 2 Wochen 150 Blitzerkameras?




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de
				




Falls es da irgendeine Verbindung gibt, auch unter Einbeziehung krimineller Banden, muss die Verzweiflung ja sehr sehr groß sein.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> /edit: zur Erläuterung, was "Thunder Runs" sind. Auch wenn die Quelle vermutlich deutlich mehr Entertainment denn tatsächliche "in depth" Auseinandersetzung mit moderner militärischer Taktik ist.


Uralt, gab es schon in Afrika 1941, haben damals die Engländer als erstes angewandt, die Deutschen folgten auf dem Fuße.
Kleine bewaffnete Gruppen mit schnellen Fahrzeugen (4-5) und hauptsächlich Maschinenbewaffnung tauchten blitzschnell im Hinterland/Stützpunkten auf, stifteten Verwirrung, sprengten das ein oder andere in die Luft und verschwanden wieder in die eigenen Reihen.
Allerdings eignet sich die Wüste für so eine Taktik im Besonderen, aber anscheinend funktioniert es teilweise in der Ukraine auch, sonst würden sie es nicht machen.
Heute sind die Fahrzeuge allerdings wesentlich schneller, wesentlich leiser und können in Form von Pick Ups, x-fach mehr tragen, außerdem kann man sich mit Nachtsichtgeräten ohne Licht vorwärts bewegen. Dazu kommt bei den Ukrainern der Vorteil, sich dort geographisch und infrastrukturell wesentlich besser auszukennen.
Es geht einzig und alleine darum, im Hinterland Angst, Verwirrung und Unsicherheit zu stiften, mal kleinere Stützpunkte auszuschalten oder was zu sprengen.


----------



## compisucher (26. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Uralt, gab es schon in Afrika 1941, haben damals die Engländer als erstes angewandt, die Deutschen folgten auf dem Fuße.
> Kleine bewaffnete Gruppen mit schnellen Fahrzeugen (4-5) und hauptsächlich Maschinenbewaffnung tauchten blitzschnell im Hinterland/Stützpunkten auf, stifteten Verwirrung, sprengten das ein oder andere in die Luft und verschwanden wieder in die eigenen Reihen.
> Allerdings eignet sich die Wüste für so eine Taktik im Besonderen, aber anscheinend funktioniert es teilweise in der Ukraine auch, sonst würden sie es nicht machen.
> Heute sind die Fahrzeuge allerdings wesentlich schneller, wesentlich leiser und können in Form von Pick Ups, x-fach mehr tragen, außerdem kann man sich mit Nachtsichtgeräten ohne Licht vorwärts bewegen. Dazu kommt bei den Ukrainern der Vorteil, sich dort geographisch und infrastrukturell wesentlich besser auszukennen.
> Es geht einzig und alleine darum, im Hinterland Angst, Verwirrung und Unsicherheit zu stiften, mal kleinere Stützpunkte auszuschalten oder was zu sprengen.


So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, machen die keine "Hit and Run" Attacken zur Feindverwirrung, sondern fahren gezielt hinter die feindlichen Linien und reiben dann zweiseitig, ohne Chance auf Entkommen, die russischen Stellungen auf.
Hier wird es näher erklärt, auch mit Prinzipgrafiken (ab ca. 1:15 min)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiiAmiipj8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

@compisucher

Ich habe auch über die "Hit and Run" Taktik gelesen, gerade wenn es um Gebiete geht, die nicht im Focus einer Offensive stehen!
Im Grunde aber scheissegal, überall wo die HKL nur Stützpunktartig besetzt ist, sind alle diese Angriffe höchst gefährlich und ich denke dafür dienen diese ins Feld geflügte "Wagner" Verteidigungsstellungen.
Ein Toyota Pick Up mit richtigen 7,62 x 53 MG und 4-6 Leuten und das mal 4 (für eine Einheit), stellt mit seinem Motor, Tragkraft, Reichweite etc. eine gehörige Kampfkraft dar. 
Klar sind Dingos und Humvees noch gefährlicher, aber was will man machen, wenn man den Krieg des "armen" Mannes zumindestens teilweise führt.
Die Ukrainer sind höchst innovativ und überraschen die Russen immer wieder, die scheiss iranischen Drohnen, scheinen auch nicht mehr wirklich ein Problem zu sein, dabei hat der Gepard gehörigen Anteil. Nach hören sagen, sind die PZH 2000 die aus der litauischen BW Instandsetzung kommen, auch weitaus stabiler, bei rascher Feuerfolge, als vorher. Man hat sich also etwas einfallen lassen.
Im Grunde genommen fehlen wirklich nur die Marder und Leos, auch die "einser" sind gegen diese Russen "Flaschen" mehr als wahrscheinlich, höchst durchschlagend!


----------



## compisucher (27. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach hören sagen, sind die PZH 2000 die aus der litauischen BW Instandsetzung kommen, auch weitaus stabiler, bei rascher Feuerfolge, als vorher. Man hat sich also etwas einfallen lassen.


Gerüchteweise säße da ein schlaues Kerlchen in der Insta, der die Software "optimiert" hat und die 2000 nun eine höhere Kadenz hat.
Diese wurde von 8 Schuss/min für 3 Minuten auf 12 Schuss/min für 4 Minuten hochgefahren.
Also quasi komplettes internes Magazin mit 48 Schuss in 4 min raus.
So ne 2000 ersetzt praktisch eine komplette Batterie üblicher Panzerhaubitzen.
Macht an der Einschlagsstelle sicherlich erhöhtes Aua.

Mal sehen, wie lange der Lauf das mitmacht...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2022)

Immer wenn man denkt, noch dämmlichere Beweise, für die eigenen Lügen, könnten im Kreml gar nicht mehr zusammenkonstruiert werden, schafft man es doch alles Vergangene nochmal zu toppen und einen eines besseren zu belehren...

Der Kreml strickt ja jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen an dem Märchen, der Ukraine würde eine "Schmutzige Bombe" bauen und einsetzen wollen.
Jetzt hat man seitens Moskau angebliche "Beweise" dafür, in Form eines Bildes vorgelegt, welches diese schmutzigen Bomben, bzw. Teile davon, zeigen soll.

Allerdings dauerte es nach Veröffentlichung der "Beweise" des Kreml auch nicht lange, bis das was auf dem Bild zu sehen war, klar als ein Sack voller Rauchmelder identifiziert werden konnte und das Bild selbst als 2010 in einem slowenischen Kernkraftwerk geschossen, was die slowenische Regierung dann beides auch so bestätigte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7e-UObVRBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

> 14:18 Uhr
> Nach Beschuss 30 Prozent Stromausfall in und um Kiew​
> In der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew sowie in der Region Kiew ist nach russischem Beschuss zu fast einem Drittel die Stromversorgung ausgefallen. In der Nacht hätten russische Einheiten die Energieinfrastruktur angegriffen, teilte Gouverneur Olexij Kuleba mit. Eine Reihe kritischer Einrichtungen sei beschädigt und abgeschaltet worden. 30 Prozent der Stromversorgung falle daher aus.
> 
> ...


30% zerstörte Strominfrastruktur ist schon heftig. Wenn das noch mehr wird bekommen die ein ernsthaftes Problem.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Er dreht wieder völlig am Rad!









						Grundsatzrede Putins: „Die Herrschaft des Westens endet“
					

Der russische Präsident wirft dem Westen in einer Grundsatzrede vor, anderen das Recht auf Existenz abzusprechen – und behauptet, dass Russland „nicht in einen fremden Hof“ steige.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2022)

Der Westen habe nichts außer seiner Herrschaft anzubieten... Eieiei. Ein Stück weiter, und wir sind beim Weltfinanzjudentum.

Aber mal eine Gegenfrage: Was hat Russland anzubieten? Wenn ich mir das nämlich so anschaue, dann wird die Luft bei einer Antwort ziemlich dünn.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Westen habe nichts außer seiner Herrschaft anzubieten... Eieiei. Ein Stück weiter, und wir sind beim Weltfinanzjudentum.
> 
> Aber mal eine Gegenfrage: Was hat Russland anzubieten? Wenn ich mir das nämlich so anschaue, dann wird die Luft bei einer Antwort ziemlich dünn.


Deshalb laufen ja auch alle umliegenden Staaten und Bevölkerungen im Sprinttempo weg.
Aber wahrscheinlich bietet uns Putin auch "Beweise" dass die Länder dieser Welt Schlange stehen, um in die Eurasische Union aufgenommen zu werden, anstatt das man von Russischer Seite mit Terror und Gewalt verhindert, dass sie sich daraus absetzen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 30% zerstörte Strominfrastruktur ist schon heftig. Wenn das noch mehr wird bekommen die ein ernsthaftes Problem.



Noch mal zur (nicht gerade ersten) Wiederholung:
"30% Stromausfall" SIND NICHT "30% zerstörte Strominfrastruktur"


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch mal zur (nicht gerade ersten) Wiederholung:
> "30% Stromausfall" SIND NICHT "30% zerstörte Strominfrastruktur"


Ist ja schon gut. Trotzdem ist sowas sch**sse und gefährlich.

Wie lange laufen eigentlich Notstrom-Aggregate von Krankenhäusern? DIe werden doch mit Benzin oder DIesel betrieben oder?

Hat das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium auch Notstrom-Aggregate?
Es wäre doof wenn die Kommandozentrale keinen Strom mehr hätte.
Von dort aus wird ja alles koordiniert.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist ja schon gut. Trotzdem ist sowas sch**sse *und gefährlich.*


Niemand stirbt gleich, nur weil er keinen Strom mehr hat, wobei man das bei den vielen Smartphone /Social Media-Zombies, die inzwischen überall im Schneckentempo über Bürgersteige und Treppen kriechen rumlaufen, manchmal meinen könnte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wie lange laufen eigentlich Notstrom-Aggregate von Krankenhäusern? DIe werden doch mit Benzin oder DIesel betrieben oder?


So lange wie man den benötigten Kraftstoff dafür herbeischaffen kann.



RyzA schrieb:


> Hat das ukrainische Verteidigungsministerium auch Notstrom-Aggregate?
> Es wäre doof wenn die Kommandozentrale keinen Strom mehr hätte.
> Von dort aus wird ja alles koordiniert.


Ernsthaft jetzt?
Hälst du die Frage, wenn du selbst mal zwei Sekunden dadrüber nachdenkst, für besonders "intelligent / sinnstiftend"?
Sofern die Ukrainer nicht völlig auf den Kopf gefallen sind, anders als man es im Moment bei den Russen meinen könnte und die Landesverteidigung als einen lebenswichtigen Bestandteil funktionierender staatlicher Strukturen betachten, genau wie Krankenhäuser, werden natürlich selbige auch für den Fall, das wie jetzt Strom ausfällt / ausfallen könnte, mit Notstrom-Generatoren ausgerüstet haben, oder glaubst du vielleicht sie würden dann alles über Kurriere / Brieftauben abwickeln?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Hälst du die Frage, wenn du selbst mal zwei Sekunden dadrüber nachdenkst, für besonders "intelligent"?
> Sofern die Ukrainer nicht völlig auf den Kopf gefallen sind, anders als man es im Moment bei den Russen meinen könnte und die Landesverteidigung als einen lebenswichtigen Bestandteil funktionierender staatlicher Strukturen betachten, genau wie Krankenhäuser, werden natürlich selbige auch für den Fall, das wie jetzt Strom ausfällt / ausfallen könnte, mit Notstrom-Generatoren ausgerüstet haben, oder glaubst du vielleicht sie würden dann alles über Kurriere / Brieftauben abwickeln?


Siehe meinen zweiten Satz:



> Es wäre doof wenn die Kommandozentrale keinen Strom mehr hätte.



Also habe ich mir die Frage eigentlich selber beantwortet. 

Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es mehrere "Kommandozentralen" gibt also dezentral.
Falls mal eine ausfällt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es mehrere "Kommandozentralen" gibt also dezentral.
> Falls mal eine ausfällt.


Es gibt naturgemäßg mehrere "Befehlsstände", durch die verschiedenen Ebenen hindurch (Battalion, Division, Armee, Heeresgruppe), dann üblicherweise ein Oberkommando für jede Truppengatung (Marine, Heer, Luftwaffe) aber in der Regel nur eine "richtige Kommandozentrale", in dem alle Informationen und strategischen Entscheidungen zusammenlaufen (Oberkommando / Lagezentrum), in welchen dann u.a. auch nicht direkt militärische Regierungskreise (Präsident / Verteidigungsminister, ect.) informiert und ggf. in zu treffende Entscheidungen einbezogen werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Klar, wenn das Verteidigungsministerium der UA die Stromrechnung für den Kommandobunker nicht bezahlt, kommen die Stadtwerke Kiew und stellen den Strom ab, inklusive Verplombung. Wenn der ÖPNV ausfällt, kommt niemand aus dem Stab zur Arbeit. Und falls die russische Armee auf die völlig exotische Idee kommt, ein oder zwei ihrer Hochpräzisionswaffen (...) durch das Schaufenster der Kommandozentrale zu werfen, dann haben die da aber wirklich ein Problem... 😆 

Also ja, du kannst davon ausgehen, dass so ziemlich jedes Land der Welt jede Menge Schutzmaßnahmen und Redundanzen für ihre im Kriegsfalle wichtigsten Kommandoeinrichtungen überhaupt eingeplant hat


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Wenn aber eine taktische Atombombe darüber hoch geht ist es nicht mehr so lustig.
Das halte ich zwar für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Möglichkeit besteht zum kleinen Teil.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

Die Kommandozentralen westlicher wie östlicher Armeen aus dem Kalten Krieg waren in der Regel dafür ausgelegt, Nahtreffer von strategischen Nuklearwaffen zu überstehen. Sprich: ganz andere Kaliber als taktische Kernwaffen. Also, zumindest in der Theorie. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht... Hoffen wir, dass wir es nie rausfinden.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Kommandozentralen westlicher wie östlicher Armeen aus dem Kalten Krieg waren in der Regel dafür ausgelegt, Nahtreffer von strategischen Nuklearwaffen zu überstehen. Sprich: ganz andere Kaliber als taktische Kernwaffen. Also, zumindest in der Theorie. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht... Hoffen wir, dass wir es nie rausfinden.


Naja, wenn ich mal an das Pentagon denke, wo ein Passierflugzeug einen ganzen Gebäudeflügel komplett zerstört hat.
Läßt mich das etwas daran zweifeln.
Aber rausfinden möchte ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Passierflugzeug einen ganzen Gebäudeflügel komplett zerstört hat.
> Läßt mich das etwas daran zweifeln.


Das Pentagon ist riesig in seiner Fläche und geht noch einiges nach unten in den Keller. Da musste schon mit nem richtigen Hammer kommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mal an das Pentagon denke, wo ein Passierflugzeug einen ganzen Gebäudeflügel komplett zerstört hat.
> Läßt mich das etwas daran zweifeln.
> Aber rausfinden möchte ich das auch nicht.



Das Pentagon ist das Verteidigungsministerium. Das ist primär ein Verwaltungsgebäude, wo Akten hin und her geschoben werden und der wöchentliche Jour Fixe bei Kaffee und Schnittchen stattfindet. 

Natürlich ist das stark übertrieben dargestellt, unter dem Pentagon gibt es bestimmt auch Hochsicherheitsbunker und es laufen dort jede Menge wichtige Kommunikationsverbindungen zusammen. Aber im wirklich-wirklich-wirklichen Ernstfall, dürfte es noch andere Anlagen geben, von denen aus die kritische Kommunikation und Koordination ausgeht. Würden die Pentagon-Anlagen nachhaltig zerstört, wäre das zwar sicherlich nicht gerade förderlich, aber es läge trotzdem nicht alles brach. 

Ich denke, das wird in der Ukraine nicht anders sein. Zumal man dort sicherlich auch spätestens seit der Invasion der kleinen grünen  Urlaubs-Männchen 2014 einiges an Anstrengungen unternommen haben wird. 

Die Angriffe auf die zivile Infrastruktur sind daher tatsächlich primär genau das: Angriffe auf die Zivilbevölkerung, Angriffe auf öffentliche Versorgung, Ordnung und Moral der Bevölkerung (obwohl erfahrungsgemäß und bei allem, was man über die Medien und auch persönlich mitkriegt, sowas meist eher die Entschlossenheit der Bevölkerung stärkt). Wobei es auch da sicherlich irgendwann einen "Point Break" gibt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Angriffe auf die zivile Infrastruktur sind daher tatsächlich primär genau das: Angriffe auf die Zivilbevölkerung, Angriffe auf öffentliche Versorgung, Ordnung und Moral der Bevölkerung (obwohl erfahrungsgemäß und bei allem, was man über die Medien und auch persönlich mitkriegt, sowas meist eher die Entschlossenheit der Bevölkerung stärkt). Wobei es auch da sicherlich irgendwann einen "Point Break" gibt.


Selenskyj hat seinen Bürgern schon mal geraten zu flüchten und nächstes Jahr nach dem Winter wieder zu kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2022)

Armeen die gut geführt werden rennen nicht gleich wie Hühner wenn der Kopf abgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Armeen die gut geführt werden rennen nicht gleich wie Hühner wenn der Kopf abgeschlagen wurde.


Es geht um Zivilisten. Hauptsächlich Frauen und Kinder.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Pentagon ist das Verteidigungsministerium. Das ist primär ein Verwaltungsgebäude, wo Akten hin und her geschoben werden und der wöchentliche Jour Fixe bei Kaffee und Schnittchen stattfindet.
> 
> Natürlich ist das stark übertrieben dargestellt, unter dem Pentagon gibt es bestimmt auch Hochsicherheitsbunker und es laufen dort jede Menge wichtige Kommunikationsverbindungen zusammen. Aber im wirklich-wirklich-wirklichen Ernstfall, dürfte es noch andere Anlagen geben, von denen aus die kritische Kommunikation und Koordination ausgeht. Würden die Pentagon-Anlagen nachhaltig zerstört, wäre das zwar sicherich nicht gerade förderlich, aber es läge trotzdem nicht alles brach.


Ich habe mich in meiner Zeit in den USA mal mit ein US-Abwehrspezialisten unterhalten, der im Pentagon tätig ist,  und ihn gefragt, ob er weiß und mir verraten darf, wie weit dort tatsächlich nach unten geht. Nach dem zweiten Bier hat er dann gemeint, ich könne mir das Ganze als "cardboard nail" mit fünfeckigem Kopf vorstellen.

Darüber hinaus gibt es bekanntlich gehärtete Fluchttunnel, die motorisiert, aber notfalls auch zu Fuß genutzt werden können und zu externen Start- und Landeplätzen für Flugzeuge und Helikopter in unterschiedlicher Entfernung führen; mit ständiger Flugbereitschaft zu zwei keineswegs geheimen externen Kommandoeinrichtungen, wobei man bei diesen schon fast davon ausgehen muss, dass sie nur Show sind, gerade _weil_ sie schon so lange existieren und bekannt sind. Wohin es tatsächlich gehen würde, wissen womöglich nicht einmal alle Leute, die mitfliegen dürfen/müssen.

Bitte beachten: Da wird nicht gewartet, bis es knallt. Bei bestätigten Raketenalarm wird der komplette militärische Führungsstab aus allen Regierungs- und Verwaltungseinrichtungen evakuiert und zu gehärteten Kommandobunkern gebracht. Die Schutzeinrichtungen direkt unter den Verwaltungsgebäuden sind hauptsächlich für das zurückbleibende Personal.

In der Ukraine wird das alles - ebenso wie bei uns in Deutschland - nicht so groß und teuer angelegt sein, aber garantiert auch mit gehärteten Einrichtungen und Ausweicheinrichtungen, von denen aus weiter geführt und sogar regiert werden kann. 

Ein nuklearer Angriff auf Kiew wäre hauptsächlich eine menschliche Tragödie, aber nicht unbedingt das Ende der Verteidigung. Eher ganz im Gegenteil, da man dann keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen müsste.

Ukrainische Vergeltungsschläge dürften mangels Kernwaffen auf konventionelle Weise erfolgen, also Feuer frei auf sämtliche erreichbaren Ziele, bei den man bisher noch Zurückhaltung geübt hat.
Außerdem darf davon ausgegangen werden, dass sich bereits Zellen in Russland befinden, die in einem solchen Fall loslegen würden.

Dann, aber auch erst dann, wird vielleicht auch Putins "Vorschlag" einer schmutzigen Bombe doch noch ernstlich erwogen.


----------



## compisucher (28. Oktober 2022)

Sehe ich ähnlich.
Ein nuklearer Angriff ist sicherlich verheerend für die Zivilbevölkerung, aber dürfte die Militärführung in der Ukriane kaum tangieren.
Mit Sicherheit wurden schon längst entsprechende Kommandoeinrichtungen aufgebaut bzw. aus dem kalten Krieg reaktiviert.
Man bedenke, dass die Ukraine in Zeiten der Ex-UDSSR quasi das Aufmarschgebiet für die Truppen gen Westen war und eine Vielzahl von gehärteten Stellungen überall im Land verteilt sein dürften.

Vice Versa:
Moskau ist von ukrainischem Staatsgebiet nicht sooo weit entfernt.
Gerade mal um die 600 km. 
Ich wette 1:1000, das in dem Fall einer russischen Atombombe oder schmutzigen Bombe einen Tag später halb Moskau in Flammen steht.
Alles nur eine Frage der Technik, Zielauswahl und Präzision und ein paar hundert Kilo Phosphor...


----------



## Kassalowski (28. Oktober 2022)

Übersetzung der gestrigen Putin-Rede. Ich bin dezent sprachlos. Da werden noch richtig üble Zeiten auf uns zukommen wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie diese Scheisze bei vielen hier auch noch verfängt und was das für ekelhafte Kreise zieht. Die Hohlbirnenfraktion ist viel viel viel zu laut. (Schreibe aus #Sucksen, wo es schon wieder brennt...








						Brand in Flüchtlingsheim: "Wir haben uns wie zu Hause gefühlt"
					

In Groß Strömkendorf bei Wismar brennt eine Unterkunft für Geflüchtete nieder. Der Heimleiter sagt, man habe das nicht kommen sehen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Sachsen | Bautzen: Brand in geplantem Flüchtlingsheim
					

Das Feuer brach am frühen Morgen in dem ehemaligen Hotel aus.




					www.t-online.de
				




das aber nur am rande, da ot.)









						Thread by @Sunnymica on Thread Reader App
					

@Sunnymica: Putin hat gestern eine Rede voller manipulativer Schuldumkehr gehalten. Meine Kollegin @karpenkooo und ich halten es in diesen Zeiten für wichtig, seine "Thesen" allen zugänglich zu machen. Sie hat aus d...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				






Spoiler: für die threadpolizei zum anklickfrei lesen.



💙💛 Regina Laska (ex. Holly goes lightly … )​Follow @Sunnymica

22m • 50 tweets • 8 min read

Putin hat gestern eine Rede voller manipulativer Schuldumkehr gehalten.
Meine Kollegin @karpenkooo und ich halten es in diesen Zeiten für wichtig, seine "Thesen" allen zugänglich zu machen.
Sie hat aus dem Russischen ins Englische, ich dann ins Deutsche übersetzt.🧵Teil 1

1/25
"Die Ereignisse entwickeln sich weiterhin in Richtung eines negativen Szenarios, über das wir bei früheren Treffen mehr als ein- oder zweimal gesprochen haben.

Darüber hinaus haben sich die Ereignisse zu einer groß angelegten, systemischen Krise entwickelt, und zwar

2/25
nicht nur im militärisch-politischen, sondern auch im wirtschaftlichen und humanitären Bereich.

Der so genannte Westen - unter Berücksichtigung, dass es dort keine Einheit gibt - ist natürlich ein sehr komplexes Gebilde.

3/25
Aber sagen wir, dass dieser Westen in den letzten Jahren und vor allem in den letzten Monaten eine Reihe von Schritten unternommen hat, um die Situation eskalieren zu lassen. Tatsächlich dreht der Westen die Eskalationsspirale immer weiter - auch das ist nichts Neues.

4/25
Zum einen ist da die Kriegstreiberei in der Ukraine, zum anderen die Provokationen im Zusammenhang mit Taiwan und die Destabilisierung der weltweiten Lebensmittel- und Energiemärkte.

Letzteres passierte natürlich nicht absichtlich, daran gibt es keinen Zweifel, sondern

5/25
aufgrund einer Reihe von systemimmanenten Fehlern genau jener westlichen Regierungen, die ich bereits erwähnt habe.

Zu alledem kommt, wie wir jetzt sehen, noch die Zerstörung der paneuropäischen Gaspipelines. Generell ist das eine "transzendente" Sache, aber

6/25
trotzdem werden wir Zeugen dieser traurigen Ereignisse."

"Was der sogenannte Westen mit seinem Spiel verfolgt, ist tatsächlich die Macht über die Welt. Doch dieses Spiel ist zweifellos gefährlich, blutig und - ich würde sagen - schmutzig.

7/25
Der Westen leugnet die Souveränität von Ländern und Völkern, ihre Identität und Einzigartigkeit und schert sich nicht um die Interessen der anderen Staaten. Auch wenn er sich nicht ausdrücklich verweigert, so ist es doch genau das, was in der Praxis geschieht.

8/25
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich an die Angebote Russlands an seine westlichen Partner zum Aufbau von Vertrauen und zum Aufbau eines Systems der kollektiven Sicherheit erinnern. Im Dezember letzten Jahres wurden diese Vorschläge wieder einmal einfach beiseitegeschoben.

9/25
Aber in der modernen Welt ist es unmöglich, das auszusitzen. Die Krise hat in der Tat einen globalen Charakter angenommen, sie betrifft uns alle. Es gibt keinen Grund, sich darüber irgendwelche Illusionen zu machen."

10/25
Die Menschheit hat jetzt in der Tat zwei Möglichkeiten: Sie kann sich weiterhin einen Berg von Problemen aufladen, der uns alle unweigerlich erdrücken wird, oder sie kann gemeinsam versuchen, Lösungen zu finden, die unsere Welt stabiler und sicherer machen.

11/25
Wie Sie wissen, habe ich schon immer an die Kraft des gesunden Menschenverstands geglaubt und glaube noch immer daran.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich davon überzeugt, dass früher oder später die neuen Zentren einer multipolaren Weltordnung und der Westen ein

12/25
gleichberechtigtes Gespräch über eine gemeinsame Zukunft von uns allen führen müssen, und je früher, desto besser, das versteht sich von selbst."

Im Laufe des letzten fast halben Jahrhunderts hat diese Verblendung, von der Solschenizyn sprach - offen rassistisch und

13/25
neokolonial - besonders nach dem Entstehen der sogenannten unipolaren Welt geradezu hässliche Formen angenommen. Was ich damit sagen will?

Die Überzeugung der eigenen Unfehlbarkeit ist ein sehr gefährliches Unterfangen: Denn damit sind die

14/25
"Unfehlbaren" nur einen Schritt davon entfernt, diejenigen, die sie nicht schätzen, einfach zu vernichten.

Wie man so schön sagt: zu "canceln" - Lassen Sie die Bedeutung dieses Wortes wenigstens kurz Revue passieren:

15/25
Selbst auf dem Höhepunkt des Kalten Krieges, auf dem Höhepunkt der Konfrontation zwischen Systemen, Ideologien und militärischer Rivalität, kam es niemandem in den Sinn, die Existenz von Kultur, Kunst und Wissenschaft anderer Völker - seiner Gegner - zu verleugnen.

16/25
Das wäre keinem in den Sinn gekommen! Ja, es gab gewisse Grenzen in den Bereichen Bildung, Wissenschaft, Kultur und - leider - auch im Sport.

Aber sowohl die sowjetische als auch die amerikanische Führung hatten damals genug Einfühlungsvermögen, um den humanitären Aspekt

17/25
mit Bedacht zu handhaben, den Gegner zu studieren und zu respektieren und sich manchmal etwas von ihm zu borgen, um zumindest für die Zukunft die Grundlage für solide, fruchtbare Beziehungen zu erhalten.

Und was geschieht jetzt? Einst gingen die Nazis so weit,

18/25
Bücher zu verbrennen. Und heute gehen die "Hüter des Liberalismus und des Fortschritts" im Westen so weit, Dostojewski und Tschaikowsky zu verbieten.

Das sogenannte Cancel Culture ist aber in Wirklichkeit - wir haben schon mehrfach darüber gesprochen -

19/25
die tatsächliche Abschaffung von Kultur, die alles niedermäht, was lebendig und kreativ ist, und die in keinem Bereich die Entfaltung freien Denkens zulässt: weder in der Wirtschaft noch in der Politik noch in der Kultur.

Die heutige liberale Ideologie hat sich bis zur

20/25
Unkenntlichkeit gewandelt. Verstand der klassische Liberalismus die Freiheit eines jeden Menschen ursprünglich als die Freiheit zu sagen, was man will, zu tun, was man will, so erklärten die Liberalen bereits im 20. Jahrhundert, dass die so genannte offene Gesellschaft

21/25
Feinde hat - es stellt sich heraus, dass eine offene Gesellschaft Feinde hat - und die Freiheit dieser Feinde eingeschränkt, wenn nicht sogar abgeschafft werden kann und sollte.

Inzwischen ist man am Höhepunkt der Absurdität angelangt, wenn jeder alternative Standpunkt

22/25
zu staatsfeindlicher Propaganda und einer Bedrohung der Demokratie erklärt wird.

Alles, was aus Russland kommt, sind die "Machenschaften des Kremls". Aber schauen Sie sich selbst an! Sind wir alle so mächtig? Jede Kritik an unseren Gegnern - jede! - wird als "die

23/25
Machenschaften des Kremls", "die Macht des Kremls" wahrgenommen. Das ist doch Unsinn.

Worauf haben Sie sich da bloß eingelassen? Schalten Sie wenigstens Ihren Verstand ein, formulieren Sie etwas Interessanteres,

24/25
formulieren Sie Ihren Standpunkt irgendwie konstruktiv. Man kann doch nicht alles auf "die Machenschaften des Kremls schieben."

Ende Thread Teil 1

25/25
Hier Teil 2 von Putins Ergüssen vom 27.10.2022

"Hier möchte ich an einen anderen russischen Philosophen erinnern, Alexander Alexandrowitsch Sinowjew, dessen hundertsten Geburtstag wir gerade am 29. Oktober feiern.

1/25
Schon vor mehr als 20 Jahren sagte er, dass für das Überleben der westlichen Zivilisation auf dem von ihr erreichten Niveau "der ganze Planet als Lebensraum notwendig ist, alle Ressourcen der Menschheit sind notwendig." Das ist es, was sie behaupten, und das ist exakt das,

2/25
was sie tun.

In diesem System hat sich der Westen übrigens zunächst einen riesigen Vorsprung verschafft, da er seine Regeln und Mechanismen selbst entwickelt hat - so wie jetzt eben jene Regeln, von denen ständig die Rede ist und die ein undurchsichtiges "schwarzes

3/25
Loch" ergeben: Keiner weiß, was damit gemeint ist.

Denn kaum zogen nicht mehr nur die westlichen Länder, sondern auch andere Staaten, allen voran natürlich die großen Staaten Asiens, ihren Vorteil aus der Globalisierung, änderte der Westen sofort zahlreiche Spielregeln

4/25
oder setzte sie ganz außer Kraft.

Und die so genannten hochheiligen Prinzipien des Freihandels, der wirtschaftlichen Marktöffnung, des gleichberechtigten Wettbewerbs und sogar des Rechts auf Eigentum wurden plötzlich völlig über Bord geworfen.

5/25
Sobald eine Sache für den Westen profitabel wird, ändern er die Regeln umgehend, im Handumdrehen, mitten im Spiel.

Und noch ein Beispiel, wie Begriffe und Bedeutungen abgelöst werden. Westliche Ideologen und Politiker sagen und wiederholen seit vielen Jahren gegenüber

6/25
der ganzen Welt: Es gibt keine Alternative zur Demokratie.

Natürlich sprachen sie über das westliche, so genannte liberale Demokratiemodell. Alle anderen Optionen und Formen der Demokratie lehnten sie verächtlich und - das möchte ich betonen - geradezu hochnäsig ab.

7/25
Dieses Verhalten ist schon seit der Kolonialzeit bekannt: Alle Menschen werden als Menschen zweiter Klasse betrachtet, und sie selbst sind die Ausnahme. Und so geht es seit Jahrhunderten bis zum heutigen Tag ständig weiter.

Heute jedoch fordert die überwältigende Mehrheit

8/25
der Weltgemeinschaft Demokratie in Fragen der internationalen Zusammenarbeit und lehnt jede Form von autoritären Vorgaben durch einzelne Länder oder Gruppen von Staaten ab.

Was ist das, wenn nicht die direkte Umsetzung der demokratischen Grundsätze auf Ebene der

9/25
internationalen Beziehungen?

Und was ist die Position des "zivilisierten" - in Anführungszeichen - Westens? Als Demokrat sollte man meinen, dass man einen solchen natürlichen Freiheitswillen von Milliarden von Menschen begrüßen sollte - aber nein!

10/25
Der Westen betrachtet dies als eine Untergrabung der liberalen, auf Regeln basierenden Ordnung, führt Wirtschafts- und Handelskriege, Sanktionen, Boykotte, Farbrevolutionen, organisiert und führt alle Arten von Staatsstreichen durch.

Einer davon endete 2014 in der

11/25
Ukraine mit tragischen Folgen - sie haben diesen Putsch unterstützt und sogar gesagt, wie viel Geld sie dafür ausgegeben haben. Ganz allgemein sind sie einfach abgestumpft, sie schrecken vor nichts zurück.

Sie haben Soleimani beseitigt und einen iranischen

12/25
General getötet. Mit Soleimani konnte man umgehen, wie man wollte, aber war ein Funktionär eines fremden Staates! Sie haben ihn auf dem Territorium eines Drittstaates getötet und sagen: Ja, wir haben getötet. Was ist das schon? Wo leben wir?

Washington nennt die

13/25
derzeitige Weltordnung weiterhin aus reiner Gewohnheit amerikanisch-liberal, aber in Wirklichkeit multipliziert diese berüchtigte "Ordnung" jeden Tag das Chaos und wird sogar gegenüber den westlichen Ländern selbst, gegenüber ihren Versuchen, ihre Unabhängigkeit zu zeigen,

14/25
immer unduldsamer.

Alles wird direkt im Keim unterdrückt, und sie verhängen immer mehr Sanktionen gegen ihre eigenen Verbündeten - ohne zu zögern! Und diese stimmen mit gesenktem Haupt allem zu.

Beispielsweise wurden die Vorschläge ungarischer Parlamentarier im Juli,

15/25
das Bekenntnis zu den christlichen Werten und der Kultur Europas im EU-Vertrag zu verankern, nicht einmal als Vorstoß gewertet, sondern als direkte feindliche Zersetzung. Was soll das? Was bedeutet das?

Ja, einige Leute finden das gut, einige nicht

16/25
Seit tausend Jahren haben wir in Russland eine einzigartige Kultur entwickelt, in der alle Weltreligionen miteinander umgehen. Es besteht keinerlei Notwendigkeit, irgendetwas zu canceln: weder christliche, noch islamische, noch jüdische Werte.

Wir haben noch viele andere

17/25
Weltreligionen. Wir müssen nur respektvoll miteinander umgehen.

In manchen Regionen des Landes - das weiß ich aus erster Hand - gehen die Menschen gemeinsam ihren Weg, sie feiern christliche, islamische, buddhistische und jüdische Festtage und tun dies mit Freude,

18/25
gratulieren sich gegenseitig und freuen sich füreinander."

"Was sollten wir noch hinzufügen? Russland greift die Eliten des Westens nicht an - Russland verteidigt lediglich sein Recht auf Existenz und freie Entwicklung. Gleichzeitig wollen wir selbst nicht

19/25
zu einer Art neuem Hegemon werden.

Russland schlägt nicht vor, Unipolarität durch Bipolarität, Tripolarität usw. zu ersetzen, die Dominanz des Westens durch die Dominanz des Ostens, des Nordens oder des Südens. Dies würde unweigerlich zu einer neuen Sackgasse führen."

20/25
"Der Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion hat auch das Gleichgewicht der geopolitischen Kräfte zerstört. Der Westen fühlte sich als Sieger und proklamierte eine unipolare Weltordnung, in der nur sein Wille, seine Kultur, seine Interessen eine Existenzberechtigung hatten.

Nun geht

21/25
diese historische Periode der uneingeschränkten Dominanz des Westens im Weltgeschehen zu Ende, die unipolare Welt gehört der Vergangenheit an.

Wir stehen an einem historischen Wendepunkt, vor dem wahrscheinlich gefährlichsten, unberechenbarsten und gleichzeitig

22/25
wichtigsten Jahrzehnt seit dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs.

Der Westen ist nicht in der Lage, die Menschheit im Alleingang zu lenken, aber er versucht es verzweifelt, und die meisten Völker der Welt wollen sich das nicht länger gefallen lassen. Dies ist der

23/25
Hauptwiderspruch der neuen Ära.

Die Situation ist, um die Worte eines Klassikers [Lenin] zu nennen: "Erst, wenn die Unterschichten das Alt nicht mehr wollen und die Oberschichten in der alten Weise nicht mehr können, kann die Revolution siegen."

Dies führt zu globalen

24/25
Konflikten oder einer ganzen Kette von Konflikten, die eine Bedrohung für die Menschheit darstellen, auch für den Westen selbst. Diesen Widerspruch konstruktiv aufzulösen - das ist die wichtigste historische Aufgabe von heute."

Ende Teil 2
25/25


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2022)

In der Taz von gestern: Eine etwas detailliertere Schilderung über die neuesten Spuren von Folter- und Mordeinrichtungen im Gebiet Charkiw. Während die Methoden altbekannt sind, war für mich neu, dass Russland in einigen Besatzungsgebieten ganze Gefängnisse aufgebaut respektive in dieser Form betrieben hat. Dass heißt die teils willkürlichen Verhaftungen, Folterungen und Morde an Zivilisten wurden nicht von einzelnen Armeeeinheiten in Kampfgebieten durchgeführt, sondern es gab (und gibt vermutlich) extra eingerichtete Institutionen tief im Hinterland, die mit anderen zu diesem Zwecke zusammenarbeiten, jeweils noch interne Hierarchien haben und natürlich auch Versorgung und ähnliches benötigen.

Das bedeutet, es handelt sich nicht mehr um (erschreckend weit verbreitete) Untaten einzelner Militäreinheiten, die auf der untersten respektive mit Wissen von maximal den untersten zwei-drei Ebenen der Militärhierarchie Regeln brechen, während sie sich selbst in einer Ausnahmesituation unmittelbar an der Front befinden (Vergleiche z.B. US-Angriffe auf einige vietnamesische Dörfer). Sondern es handelt sich um in Kooperation von Militär, Sicherheitsbehörden und eingesetzter Zivilverwaltung mindest auf Kreisebene organisierte, also auf Oblastebene bewilligte, systematische Menschenrechtsverletzungen (Vergleich z.B. Gestapo).










						Befreite ukrainische Stadt Kupjansk: Schreckliche Funde
					

Mit der Rückeroberung der Region Charkiw durch die Ukraine mehren sich Indizien für Folterungen und illegale Verhaftungen durch das russische Militär.




					taz.de


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, es handelt sich nicht mehr um (erschreckend weit verbreitete) Untaten einzelner Militäreinheiten, die auf der untersten respektive mit Wissen von maximal den untersten zwei-drei Ebenen der Militärhierarchie Regeln brechen, während sie sich selbst in einer Ausnahmesituation unmittelbar an der Front befinden (Vergleiche z.B. US-Angriffe auf einige vietnamesische Dörfer). Sondern es handelt sich um in Kooperation von Militär, Sicherheitsbehörden und eingesetzter Zivilverwaltung mindest auf Kreisebene organisierte, also auf Oblastebene bewilligte, systematische Menschenrechtsverletzungen (Vergleich z.B. Gestapo).


Das wundert mich nicht. Da ist wohl einiges von oben durchgeplant.
U.a. deswegen gehört Putin vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2022)

Das dieses Foltern und Einsperren System hat ist in meinen Augen nicht besonders verwunderlich, hat aber auch Gründe, was diese Methoden aber nicht mehr rechtfertigen würde, wie wenn es diese nicht geben täte.

Wieso man von russischer Seite das Ganze inzwischen so sehr mit "System" aufgezogen hat dürfte schlicht an der "Hilflosigkeit" liegen, mit welcher sich die russische Armee gegenüber "Partisanenaktivitäten" innerhalb der okkupierten Gebiete und Bevölkerung konfrontiert sieht.

Das sind nicht mal so sehr  irgendwelche aktiven und direkten Angriffe gegen russische Truppen / Beamte der Besatzungsverwaltung, durch die lokale Bevölkerung selbst, als mehr das die ukrainische Armee, aus den besetzten Regionen, doch ziemlich viele Koordinaten / Positionen russischer Stellungen erhält, welche die ukrainische Armee dann natürlich besonders präzise beschießen kann.

Diese Umstände sollten nicht unterschätzt werden, wieviel das mit zu den katastrophalen Verlusten der russischen Armee, in den letzten Monaten, beigetragen hat.

Das Problem welches sich dadurch für die russische Armee ergibt ist eben nur, wie will man solche Personen ausfindig machen?
Wenn Truppen und Infrastruktur durch Partisannen direkt angegriffen werden und du deshalb Häuser durchsuchst und versteckte Waffen / Sprengstoff findest ist die Sache relativ klar, aber wesentlich schwieriger wenn du in Zeiten von Digitalisierung und Mobiltelefon jemanden ausfindig zu machen versuchst, der Informationen weiterreicht, evt. dann auch über Dirtte (Verwandte / Familienangehörige) auf der anderen Seite der Front und eben ohne direkte Verbindung zu offiziellen Stellen, die eine Überführung auch noch merklich erleichtern würde, wenn man dann das Smartphone überprüft und die Spur so zu offiziellen ukrainischen Stellen zurückverfolgen kann.

Diese Umstände, der "russischen Hilflosigkeit", dem Ganzen gegenüber, dürfte deutlich dazu beitragen, dass man über die Monate zusehends, auch aus Frustration und Wut dadrüber, immer exessiver und wilkürlicher gegen jeden ("ehemals" ukrainischen) Zivilisten vorgeht, als vielleicht noch zu Beginn des Angriffs, von Februar bis über den Daumen gepeilt April /Mai.

Im Grunde beweisen diese russischen Verbrechen, an Zivilisten in den besetzten Regionen, daher in meinen Augen vor allen eines, wie miserabel sich die russische Armee nicht nur in direkter militärischer Konfrontation gegenüber der ukrainischen Armee anstellt, sondern auch wie hilflos sie hinter der Front eben eigentlich ist.

In Summe ergibt das für mich daher auch einmal mehr das Bild einer dahinsichenden Armee, die ihre Niederlage an allen "Fronten" immer mehr nur noch dadurch hinauszögert, indem sie immer wilkürlicher und brutaler gegenüber denen agiert, die sie eigentlich erobern wollte und denen gegenüber, die sie "erobert" hat.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

Salve,

Kadyrow träumt anscheinend wieder vom Angriff Steiners.








						Kadyrow kündigt Spezialoperation "Vergeltung" an
					

Anfang der Woche erleiden tschetschenische Truppen in der Ukraine hohe Verluste. Eine wütende russische Reaktion bleibt dennoch aus - zum Unmut des tschetschenischen Machthabers Kadyrow. Der scheint sich der Sache nun selbst annehmen zu wollen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Besonders witzig finde ich das er und seine Tscheschenen neuerdings eher als TikTok Verbände bezeichnet werden, so viel Energie wie er in seine Propaganda steckt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Kadyrow ?
Da haben sich ja zwei Despoten gefunden.

Gut,
Syrien, Nordkorea, Äthopien machen noch mit ...
... aber ansonsten?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

Salve,
unsere russischen "Freunde" wieder
lest mal den Ticker von 6:21 Uhr bis jetzt zum Thema Drohnen Angriff auf die Krim








						+++ 12:40 Berichte: Fregatte "Admiral Marakow" bei Drohnenangriff getroffen +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				






> *+++ 06:21 Russen melden Drohnenangriff auf Schwarzmeerflotte auf Krim +++
> der Angriff wird abgewehrt*





> *+++ 08:39 Nach Drohnenangriff: Fähr- und Schiffsverkehr in Bucht vor Sewastopol geschlossen +++*
> Noch ist unklar, ob etwas und wenn ja, was durch einen Drohnenangriff auf die Schwarzmeerflotte in Sewastopol beschädigt wurde





> *+++ 11:43 Gouverneur von Sewastopol: "Teilt keine Videos vom Drohnenangriff!" +++*
> Der von Moskau eingesetzte Gouverneur von Sewastopol, Mikhail Razvozhayev, fordert die Einwohner auf, keine Videos vom Drohnenangriff in den sozialen Medien zu veröffentlichen.





> *+++ 12:40 Berichte: Fregatte "Admiral Marakow" bei Drohnenangriff getroffen +++
> Bei dem Drohnenangriff am Morgen auf die russische Schwarzmeerflotte in Sewastopol auf der Krim ist Medienberichten zufolge die Fregatte "Admiral Makarow" getroffen worden. Wie schwer das Flagschiff der Flotte beschädigt ist, sei nicht bekannt,*



Hoffentlich das nächste oder zweite Flaggschiff das den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der scheinbar schon vor Wochen erste Bilder der Nord-Strem-Zerstörung verpasst hat? (zum Beispiel)
Die sehen nach einer deutlich größeren Sprengung aus, als sie für ein simples Leck nötig gewesen wäre und schränken somit die denkbaren Szenarien deutlich ein. Während man eine Hohlladung, die ein paar Zentimer Stahl und Beton durchlagen kann, selbst mit einem Schlauchboot oder Hubschrauber vor Ort und mit zwei Tauchern in Position bringen kann, klingen 50 m Schadensdurchmesser und Kraterbildung eher nach einer Mine, von der ich ettliche 100 kg Gewicht bis über eine Tonne erwarten würde. Das setzt mindestens einen kleinen Trawler voraus, der ein Gewicht dieser Größe langsam schleppen und im richtigen Moment ausklinken kann, und der einen Hafen braucht, wo er derartige Fracht von einem etwas größeren Transporter übernehmen kann.

Das wäre aber alles reichlich auffällig, weswegen abseits staatlicher Akteuere mit unmittelbar angrenzenden Nachbargewässern meiner Meinung nach nur noch große Schiffe in Frage kommen, die entweder über einschlägige legitime Aufgaben = Deckstechnik verfügen (Forschungsschiffe, Tonnenleger, ggf. Marineversorger) oder aber darauf achten, keine Beobachter dicht an sich ranzulassen (Marineverbände, U-Boote). => Täterkreis von "beinahe jeder" auf einige wenige Akteuere, allesamt staatlich, verkleinert. 

(Randnotiz eines Wikipedia-Opfers: Wusstet ihr, dass "AMD 1000" keine fünf Jahre alte CPU, sondern eine 80 Jahre alte sowjetische Luft-Seemine ist?)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso man von russischer Seite das Ganze inzwischen so sehr mit "System" aufgezogen hat dürfte schlicht an der "Hilflosigkeit" liegen, mit welcher sich die russische Armee gegenüber "Partisanenaktivitäten" innerhalb der okkupierten Gebiete und Bevölkerung konfrontiert sieht.



Aber sollte sich in den letzten Jahrhunderten nicht auch bis nach Moskau durchgesprochen haben, das Folter und Mord in solchen Fällen nichts bringt? Laut der Taz-Quelle erfoltern auch die Russen "Geständndisse", die schlicht falsch sind und so effektiven Selbstschutz eher noch erschweren. Und das Risiko, nicht nur im Zuge durchgestochener Informationen in Gefahr zu geraten, sondern auch direkt, steigt extrem an, wenn zumindest die männliche Zivilbevölkerung sich bei anhaltender russsischer Gebietskontrolle eine 10-20% Todeschance selbst bei bestem Verhalten ausrechnen kann. Da lebt ein Untergrund-Partisane teilweise weniger riskant und tut auch noch was dafür, dass die Bedrohung schneller vorbei geht.

Drohkulissen steigern die Sicherheit nur, wenn sie eben tatsächlich Drohkulissen bleiben und man sich aus Angst davor / zur eigenen Sicherheit brav verhält. Wird aus der Drohung eine Gefahr, weil "brav verhalten" gar nichts bringt, fallen die Hemmungen bezüglich Gegenangriffen.

Bislang bin ich, ähnlich wie du, davon ausgegangen, das unter hundertausend russischen Soldaten eben immer ein paar hundert sind, die zu blöd für solche Zusammenhänge sind und dann in Eigenregie Methoden anwenden, die nur brutal aber nicht wirkungsvoll sind. Aber das Ausmaß der organisierten Strukturen sieht jetzt danach aus, als bestünde bis in die obersten 5%, möglicherweise die oberen 1% des Gesamtpersonals kein Fehlerbewusstsein. Und so viele können eigentlich nicht SO blöd sein. Daher keimt die Befürchtung auf: Zumindest einige greifen den scheinbaren Deckmantel des Selbstschutzes auf, um Sadismus, Rassismus und Terrorgelüsten freien Lauf zu lassen, um das ohnehin zum Ziel erklärte Ende der Ukraine als Nation gleich durch Dezimierung des ukrainischen Volkes und Versklavung des Rests zu erreichen.

Wenn nebenbei auch mal tatsächlich ein ukrainischer Kollaborateur gefunden wird, ist das eher ein zufälliger Erfolg am Rande, den man gerne mitnimmt. Mengeles Taten haben ja auch zu einigen medizinischen Fortschritten geführt, aber das dürfte kaum die alleinige oder auch nur primäre Intention gewesen sein.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> Kadyrow träumt anscheinend wieder vom Angriff Steiners.
> 
> ...



Aktion "Vergeltung"?
Wenn er noch extra dafür neue Waffensysteme ins Kampfgeschehen einführt (idealerweise 2-3 Stück) können wir einen weiteren Vergleichspunkt abhaken.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und so viele können eigentlich nicht SO blöd sein. Daher keimt die Befürchtung auf: Zumindest einige greifen den scheinbaren Deckmantel des Selbstschutzes auf, um Sadismus, Rassismus und Terrorgelüsten freien Lauf zu lassen, um das ohnehin zum Ziel erklärte Ende der Ukraine als Nation gleich durch Dezimierung des ukrainischen Volkes und Versklavung des Rests zu erreichen.


Das wurde Ihnen doch lange genug eingetrichtert nicht nur von Putin, sondern auch schon davor.
Der russische Nationalismus ist ja nun kein ausschließliches Putin Phenomen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

> *Im Machtapparat des Kremls rumort es. Darauf deuten interne Informationen hin. Kontraste und die Deutsche Welle konnten erstmals mit einer Frau sprechen, die für den Inlandsgeheimdienst FSB gearbeitet hat.*
> 
> Marija Dmitriewa hat es raus aus Russland geschafft - über Nordafrika in den Transitbereich am Flughafen in Paris, wo sie politisches Asyl beantragt hat. Sie ertrüge nicht mehr, was in ihrer Heimat geschehe, sagt sie: "Ich will, dass das Sterben ein Ende hat. Ich will nicht mehr, dass Menschen in der Ukraine sterben, dass Russen sterben." Die 31-jährige ist Ärztin und hat nach eigenen Angaben seit 2016 für drei russische Sicherheitsbehörden gearbeitet - zuletzt für den Inlandsgeheimdienst FSB. Doch der Krieg in der Ukraine habe sie dazu veranlasst, mit dem Staat zu brechen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: "Viele beim FSB halten den Krieg für verloren"

Putin´s Strategie ist wohl sich rivalisierenden Schergen um sich zu  versammeln. Das könnte ihm zum Verhängnis werden oder auch den Rest der Welt, wenn noch radikalere Kräfte irgendwann an die Macht kommen würden. Davor haben sogar die eigenen Leute aus dem Geheimdienst Angst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich das nächste oder zweite Flaggschiff das den Bach runtergeht.


Nur wie lange muß das noch weiter gehen bis zum letzten flaggschiff?  Und wie sehe es dann aus? Ein ruderboot mit 2 mann besatzung und aufgepflanztem MG?


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kadyrow träumt anscheinend wieder vom Angriff Steiners.


Der träumt noch von mehr, nämlich einen Djihad gegen einen ukrainischen "Satanismus":








						„Satan“ in der Ukraine: Kreml setzt auf nächstes „abstruses“ Schlagwort – Kadyrow ruft „Dschihad“ aus
					

Nach der „Entnazifizierung“ kommt die „Desatinisierung“: Russland zieht den Ukraine-Krieg nun auf die Ebene des Religiösen. Offenbar mit klaren Hintergedanken.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: "Viele beim FSB halten den Krieg für verloren"
> 
> Putin´s Strategie ist wohl sich rivalisierenden Schergen um sich zu  versammeln. Das könnte ihm zum Verhängnis werden oder auch den Rest der Welt, wenn noch radikalere Kräfte irgendwann an die Macht kommen würden. Davor haben sogar die eigenen Leute aus dem Geheimdienst Angst.



Nicht "wohl", das ist Putins Erfolgskonzept seit jeher. Er hat sämtliche Selbstbereicherer aus Kriminalität, Politik, Militär, Geheimdienst, Medien und vor allem Wirtschaft um sich versammelt und dazu gebracht, sich solange nicht gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, bis sie alle anderen in den jeweiligen Bereichen ausgemerzt hatten, was jedem in diesem System Putin zu einem ganz netten Profit verholfen hat. Genug Profit, dass bislang die Mehrheit immer zwecks eigener Bereicherung das System fortführen wollte und jeder, der ausgeschert ist, entweder einen Großteil seiner wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung durch ... ganz normale Geschäftspraktiken ... verloren hat, wegen ... staatsgefährender Aktivitäten auf Jahrzehnte im Knast verschwand ... oder ... unglückliche Unfälle hatte.

Aber das mit dem Profit ist schon seit einem halben Jahr Geschichte und wie ich seitdem schon mehrfach geschrieben habe: Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es Putin nicht mehr gelingt die einzelnen Gruppen gegeneinander auszuspielen und die Einen durch Angst vor den Anderen und die Anderen durch Angst vor den einen in Zaum zu halten. Irgendwann werden sich Wirtschaft, Kriminalität, Militär und/oder Geheimdienst hinter seinem Rücken zusammensetzen und vereinbaren: "Wenn du Putins Auftrag, mich umzubringen weil ich ihn absetzen will, nicht ausführst, dann werde ich Putins Auftrag, dich umzubringen, weil du ihn absetzen willst, auch nicht ausführen. Und wir beide werden sehr viel besser leben, sobald Putin abgesetzt ist".

Spannend bleiben zweieinhalb Fragen
1. Wie lange dauerts noch?
2. Wer übernimmt danach das Ruder?
2,5. Wie lange hacken die sich gegenseitig im Streit um Frage 2 die Köpfe ab?




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur wie lange muß das noch weiter gehen bis zum letzten flaggschiff?  Und wie sehe es dann aus? Ein ruderboot mit 2 mann besatzung und aufgepflanztem MG?



Die haben 2014 doch die Hälfte der ukrainischen Marine geklaut. Ist zwar wenig großes dabei, aber zahlenmäßig einiges an Kleinkram.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spannend bleiben zweieinhalb Fragen
> 1. Wie lange dauerts noch?


Gute Frage. Schwer einzuschätzen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Wer übernimmt danach das Ruder?


Tja, vielleicht ein lachender Dritte?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2,5. Wie lange hacken die sich gegenseitig im Streit um Frage 2 die Köpfe ab?


Bis die zwei sich plattgemacht haben. Dann übernimmt der (unbekannte) lachende Dritte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe da mindestens 2-3 Oligarchen, eine unbekannte Zahl hochrangige Kriminelle, die offizielle Armeeführung, ein gewisser Tschetschene und den Chef von Wagner mit potentiellem Machtanspruch und der Meinung, diesen gegen die jeweils anderen durchsetzen zu können. Bis es öffentlich ausbricht ggf. auch noch wer aus dem Geheimdienst.
Das könnte dauern.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. Oktober 2022)

_"Das 11. russische Armeekorps schützte Kaliningrad und wurde in die Ukraine entsandt. Korrespondent David Axe berichtet, dass die 11. mit einem Verlust von 12.000 RU-Truppen zerstört wurde."









						12,000 Russian Troops Were Supposed To Defend Kaliningrad. Then They Went To Ukraine To Die.
					

The formation, deployment and destruction of the 11th Army Corps tell a story that’s bigger than the tragic tale of Russia’s war in Ukraine. The corps, sandwiched between two NATO countries along a strategic sea, was supposed to give Russian forces an advantage in a global war.




					www.forbes.com
				



_


----------



## Mahoy (30. Oktober 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> _"Das 11. russische Armeekorps schützte Kaliningrad und wurde in die Ukraine entsandt. Korrespondent David Axe berichtet, dass die 11. mit einem Verlust von 12.000 RU-Truppen zerstört wurde."_


Putin: "Mit dem Angriff des 11. Armeekorps wird das alles in Ordnung kommen."
Schoigu: "Mein Zar ... das Elfte ... das Elfte konnte nicht genügend Kräfte für einen Angriff massieren."


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2022)

Salve,



> +++ 09:16 Russischer Botschafter: Reaktion Washingtons ist "ungeheuerlich" +++​





> Russland kritisiert die USA für ihre Einschätzung zur Aussetzung des Getreideabkommens. "Die Reaktion Washingtons auf den Terrorangriff auf den Hafen Sewastopol ist ungeheuerlich", schreibt der russische Botschafter in den USA, Anatoli Antonow, auf Telegram. Die rücksichtlosen Aktionen des Regimes in Kiew seien bislang nicht verurteilt worden. Russland hatte am Samstag erklärt, das Getreideabkommen auszusetzen, da die Ukraine nahe Sewastopol Schiffe der russischen Schwarzmeerflotte angegriffen habe. Die Ukraine sei dabei von Großbritannien unterstützt worden. London wies die Anschuldigungen als falsch zurück. US-Präsident Biden hatte den Schritt Russlands als empörend bezeichnet.



Was geht eigentlich bei den Russen so in der "Birne" vor?
Sind die wirklich so bescheuert zu glauben sie können die Ukraine angreifen und vor allen dingen dort Zivilisten und zivile Infrastruktur angreifen und wenn die Ukrainer antworten, machen sie einen auf eingeschnappte "Leberwurst"?
Was haben die für ein Selbstverständnis?
Peilen die eigentlich noch, wie komplett "verrückt" ihre Selbstwahrnehmung gegenüber der Fremd-/Außenwahrnehmung ist, da liegen mittlerweile Galaxien dazwischen und sie machen es mit ihrem Verhalten immer schlimmer.

Vor allen dingen ist man jetzt Opfer, weil man es nicht nur mit der Ukraine, sondern auch mit dem Westen zu tun hat, die armen armen Russen beginnen einen völkerrechtswidrigen und verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg und beschweren sich jetzt, das der Ukraine geholfen wird. Seit Wochen wird in den "Sozialen" die Propaganda Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, das jetzt ausschließlich ein Stellvertreterkrieg gegen die armen Russen stattfindet.

Wer hat den Krieg angefangen?
Wer könnte Ihn durch Abzug seiner Truppen jederzeit beenden?

Bei dieser Täter Opfer Umkehr, geht mir echt das Messer in der Tasche auf, da bekommt man ziemlich wilde Fantasien!


----------



## Tschetan (30. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei deiner Beurteilung solltest du beachten das die Russen ein Abkommen geschlossen hatten, was der Ukraine ermöglichte Geld mit dem Verkauf von Getreide zu verdienen .
Wie weit das Abkommen genutzt wurde um militärische Operationen durchzuführen, wissen wir nicht.
Wenn Russland deshalb dieses Abkommen storniert, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.

Wie weit Angriffe auf die Marine in Sewastopol den Krieg auf Land beeinflussen, weiß ich nicht und auch ob es klug ist das Abkommen für Propagandaerfolge zu riskieren.

Hier ein guter Blogger, der die militärische Seite des Konfliktes analysiert.









						Sound and Fury
					

On nukes, order of battle, and chariots




					bigserge.substack.com
				




Im letzten Beitrag geht er auf den Einsatz von Atomwaffen im Ukrainekonflikt ein.
Interessant das Thema BTG und seine Auswirkungen auf die bisherigen Kämpfe und die kommende Entwicklung.



"

Wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnte, ist Russlands Modell zur Truppenaufstellung einzigartig, da es eine Mischung aus Wehrpflichtigen und Vertragsprofis einsetzt. Diese Mischung, kombiniert mit fiskalischen Sparmaßnahmen, schafft eine einzigartige Herausforderung. Angenommen, Sie haben eine Brigade, die in Friedenszeiten nur zu 80 % stark ist. Ein erheblicher Teil dieser verbleibenden Streitkräfte sind Wehrpflichtige, die rechtlich nur zur Verteidigung des russischen Territoriums eingesetzt werden können. Es bleibt eine Art Rumpfbrigade, die eigentlich jederzeit einsatzbereit ist. Die Lösung für Russland bestand darin, die 700-900 Mann starke Battalion Tactical Group zu gründen - eine kleinere, abgeleitete kombinierte Waffenformation aus der größeren Stammeinheit (der Brigade).
Dies ist der Schlüssel zum Verständnis der bisherigen Leistung Russlands im Krieg. Die BTG wurde als vorübergehende Lösung für das Problem entwickelt, dass es rechtlich nicht möglich ist, die gesamte Elternbrigade ohne weiteres einzusetzen. Die resultierende Formation hat eine sehr hohe Feuerkraft mit viel Artillerie und Panzerung, aber wenig Infanterie. Es ist eine mächtige Einheit für kurze, hochintensive Aktionen, aber es fehlt ihm die Manpower, um langwierige Kampagnen mit feindlichen Einheiten voller Stärke zu führen. Einem BTG fehlt die Fähigkeit, schnell Kampfkraft zu regenerieren, ohne andere Einheiten zu kannibalisieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idealisierte BTG-Zusammensetzung
Was wir bisher von Russland gesehen haben, ist angesichts der Art von Gewalt, die es zu Beginn des Krieges erzeugt hat, völlig vorhersehbar. Es gab eine starke Beschäftigung mit der Erhaltung der Infanterie, weil dies die Waffe ist, die der BTG am meisten fehlt. Eine Einheit, die bei Fernfeuer übergewichtig und wenig Infanterie ist, wird nicht versuchen, eine knifflige Frontlinie zu verteidigen – sie wird sich zurückziehen und dem Feind mit ihren Feuern Kosten auferlegen. Ist das ideal? Nein, es wäre natürlich besser, genügend Infanterie zu haben, damit Teile der Front nicht ausgehöhlt werden müssten. Die personelle Schwäche der BTG erfordert jedoch diese Methode – die BTG würde es vorziehen, mit Fernschüssen hinter einer Stellvertreter-Stolperdraht-Truppe zurückzuschlagen – genau wie die Nationalgarde und die Miliz, die die Front im Oblast Charkow besetzten.

 Die BTG wird wahrscheinlich vollständig vom Schlachtfeld verschwinden, wobei mobilisiertes Personal eine Verlagerung zurück zu den Stammformationen (Brigaden und Regimenter) ermöglicht, die nicht den Infanteriemangel haben, der sich für die BTG als problematisch erwiesen hat.

Die Battalion Tactical Group war ein neuartiger Versuch, ein kniffliges Problem der Streitkräfteaufstellung zu lösen, das es Russland ermöglichte, mächtige kombinierte Waffenformationen in einem einsatzbereiten Zustand zu halten. Sie sind Einheiten mit hoher Feuerkraft, die sich als fähig erwiesen haben, schreckliche Strafen auszuteilen – aber sie sind (und waren immer) temporäre Derivate, die einfach nicht für einen Zermürbungskrieg oder die Besetzung einer breiten Front ausgelegt sind. Mit der laufenden Mobilisierung scheint die Zeit der BTG zu Ende zu gehen."

Diese Änderung merkt man jetzt schon an den  einzelnen Fronten, wo die Ukrainer mit ihren DRGs im Bereich Charkiw,  oder Angriffe in Brigadestärke, oder im BTG Maßstab in Cherson, keine Erfolge mehr erreicht.


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer hat den Krieg angefangen?
> Wer könnte Ihn durch Abzug seiner Truppen jederzeit beenden?
> 
> Bei dieser Täter Opfer Umkehr, geht mir echt das Messer in der Tasche auf, da bekommt man ziemlich wilde Fantasien!


So ergeht es mir schon seit Wochen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> ...


Wall of text crits you für 1k. Your eyes died!  Was soll dieser Text bitte?


----------



## Tschetan (30. Oktober 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> So ergeht es mir schon seit Wochen.
> 
> 
> Wall of text crits you für 1k. Your eyes died!  Was soll dieser Text bitte?



Pad macht sich nicht so gut. Sry.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die BTG wird wahrscheinlich vollständig vom Schlachtfeld verschwinden, wobei mobilisiertes Personal eine Verlagerung zurück zu den Stammformationen (Brigaden und Regimenter) ermöglicht, die nicht den Infanteriemangel haben, der sich für die BTG als problematisch erwiesen hat.
> 
> Die Battalion Tactical Group war ein neuartiger Versuch, ein kniffliges Problem der Streitkräfteaufstellung zu lösen, das es Russland ermöglichte, mächtige kombinierte Waffenformationen in einem einsatzbereiten Zustand zu halten. Sie sind Einheiten mit hoher Feuerkraft, die sich als fähig erwiesen haben, schreckliche Strafen auszuteilen – aber sie sind (und waren immer) temporäre Derivate, die einfach nicht für einen Zermürbungskrieg oder die Besetzung einer breiten Front ausgelegt sind. Mit der laufenden Mobilisierung scheint die Zeit der BTG zu Ende zu gehen."
> 
> Diese Änderung merkt man jetzt schon an den einzelnen Fronten, wo die Ukrainer mit ihren DRGs im Bereich Charkiw, oder Angriffe in Brigadestärke, oder im BTG Maßstab keiner Erfolge mehr erreichen.


Glaube Du mal an diesen kompletten Unsinn, wir sprechen uns dann wieder, wenn die Schlammperiode aufgehört hat und der Winter mir gefrorenen Boden einsetzt.
Zur Analyse des BTG kann man nur sagen, das ich wirklich schon bessere Propaganda gesehen habe, das was den BTGs fehlt und auch kommenden Brigaden und Regimentern ist Logistik.
Und LKWs und Organisation kann man nicht mit Wehrpflichtigen kompensieren oder ersetzen, sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist (in Form von keinem Matsch, Schlamm),werden der Russischen Armee wieder sehr schnell Lektionen erteilt werden.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bei deiner Beurteilung solltest du beachten das die Russen ein Abkommen geschlossen hatten, was der Ukraine ermöglichte Geld mit dem Verkauf von Getreide zu verdienen .


Wie überaus "nett" von den Russen!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie weit das Abkommen genutzt wurde um militärische Operationen durchzuführen, wissen wir nicht.


Doch wissen wir, denn dir Türken sind der Kontrolleur und ich habe nirgends gelesen, das sich die Ukraine nicht an die Vereinbarungen gehalten hat, die über die Türkei ausgehandelt wurden! 
Das du und die russische Propaganda das wieder anders sehen war mehr als klar!
Aber so etwas macht man halt, wenn man verzweifelt ist, dann müssen halt andere Staaten in Hunger Sippenhaft genommen werden, damit man irgendwie noch den Anscheinen erwecken kann, diesen verbrecherischen Angriffaskrieg weiter zu führen und damit versucht den Westen zu erpressen!


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2022)

Was wir alles so von unseren Steuern bezahlen!
Also ich bin ja wirklich für Meinungsfreiheit und Wissenschaftsfreiheit, aber irgendwo hat alles mal seine Grenzen!









						Ein durchtrenntes Europa
					

Wie der aktuelle Krieg von westlichen Akteuren minutiös und zielstrebig vorbereitet wurde




					multipolar-magazin.de
				




Ich verlinke jetzt ausnahmsweise auch mal ein Verschwörungsblatt, aber nur um zu zeigen was eine berufene Professorin der deutschen Universität Bonn so von sich gibt.
Die Dame ist ja schon bei der Pandemie ohne Ende aufgefallen, teilweise mit wirklich abstrusesten Forderungen und Behauptungen. Anscheinend ist es auch bei "Professoren" so, ist der Ruf mal ruiniert, kann man den dümmsten Unsinn und einfach blanke Lügen veröffentlichen.

Man fragt sich halt nur ob es wirklich "gesund" ist, wenn so Jemand auf Studenten losgelassen wird und diese auch noch benoten soll und darf. Eigentlich unglaublich!


----------



## Tekkla (30. Oktober 2022)

Alleine der Absatz


> Zu den häufigsten semantischen Setzungen seit Kriegsbeginn zählt die Rede vom „russischen Überfall“ oder dem „russischen Angriffskrieg“ auf die Ukraine. Keine Nachrichtensendung kommt bis dato ohne diese Formulierung aus. Damit wird insinuiert, dass sowohl die Ukraine als auch der Westen vom Krieg überrascht worden seien und ihn nicht haben kommen sehen, geschweige denn vorbereitet haben.


ist schon eine gelogene Einleitung.

Die danach folgende Liste an Daten lässt dann mal alle russischen Aktivitäten aus. Geil auch


> Am 10. November kam es zur Unterzeichnung der „US-amerikanischen-ukrainischen Charta der strategischen Partnerschaft“. In dem Dokument heißt es, dass „die USA [...] nie die versuchte Annexion der Krim durch Russland akzeptieren [werden].“


Was wollen die Autoren damit suggerieren? Dass man den Landraub zwecks Frieden stiftender Maßnahmen hätte legitimieren sollen? Lächerlich!

Und so liest es sich bis zum Ende weiter.

Edit: Interessant auch https://www.asta-bonn.de/Nachricht:Stellungnahme_zu_Ulrike_Guérot


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was wir alles so von unseren Steuern bezahlen!
> Also ich bin ja wirklich für Meinungsfreiheit und Wissenschaftsfreiheit, aber irgendwo hat alles mal seine Grenzen!
> 
> 
> ...



Und sowas wurde scheinbar auch erst letztes Jahr eingestellt. Ist also keineswegs ein Uboot, dessen in bestimmten Aspekten quere Meinung halt vor Jahrzehnten nicht bemerkt wurde, sondern das wurde bewusst auf den Posten gehoben... 
Immerhin scheint sie aktuell keine Leerveranstaltungen zu geben.
(Anm.: An der Stelle: Der Webauftritt der Uni Bonn scheint genauso mieß zu sein, wie ihre Personalauswahl. Menüebenen: Viele. Suchfunktion: Keine. Oder irgendwo versteckt...)


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

> *Seit Beginn des Überfalls auf die Ukraine verliert Russland mehr als ein Viertel aller seiner Kampfhubschrauber Ka-52. Durch eine Explosion werden nun zwei weitere sowie eine Мi-28N zerstört. Das Besondere an dem Vorfall: Er ereignet sich im Nordwesten Russlands, Hunderte Kilometer von der Ukraine entfernt.*
> 
> Auf einem Flugwaffenstützpunkt in der Region Pskow im Nordwesten Russlands sind ukrainischen Angaben zufolge drei russische Kampfhubschrauber zerstört worden. Auf dem Flugplatz Weretje habe sich in der Nacht zum Montag eine starke Explosion ereignet, teilte der ukrainische Militärnachrichtendienst HUR bei Telegram mit. Es seien zwei Hubschrauber Ka-52 Alligator sowie ein Мi-28N vollständig zerstört worden, hieß es weiter. Zwei weitere Helikopter wurden nach Angaben Kiews bei der Detonation schwer beschädigt.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ukraine: Drei Hubschrauber nordwestlich von Moskau zerstört

Wer das wohl wieder war? Auf jeden Fall schrecken sie nicht davor zurück "Trouble" auf russischen Boden zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2022)

Im Zweifelsfall war es jemand, der sich nicht für Putins Idiotie den Arsch wegschießen lassen will. Die hohen Verluste gehen ja nicht darauf zurück, dass sämtliche Kampfhubschrauber Russlands seit einem halben Jahr über der Ukraine kreisen - sondern darauf, dass jeder, der sich über die Front wagt, mit Stinger oder Neuerdings auch Leopard & Co Bekanntschaft macht. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Panzerung der Ka-52 den Piloten vor Stingern schützt, aber eins ist ziemlich klar: Ein Pilot ohne Ka-52 ist wesentlich sicherer. "Ka-52? Sehen Sie hier welche? Einsatzbereit? Na eben, ich auch nicht."


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Panzerung der Ka-52 den Piloten vor Stingern schützt, aber eins ist ziemlich klar: Ein Pilot ohne Ka-52 ist wesentlich sicherer. "


Das Cockpit selbst ist bis Beschuss von 20mm Munition gesichert, ein Gepard würde da also in jeden Fall, mit Kaliber 35mm, problemlos direkt Löcher reinstanzen.
Einen direkten Treffer, mit Manpad, in der nähe des Bereichs vom Cockpit, würde der Pilot ebenso sehr wahrscheinlich nicht überleben, ein Treffer im hinteren Teil, mit ggf. Splitterwirkung, könnte die Panzerung des Cockpit vermutlich aufhalten und somit der Pilot noch genug Zeit haben, per Schleudersitz auszusteigen (je nach Höhe natürlich, in welcher der Treffer erfolgt).


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2022)

Ein Gepard macht aus so einen Hubschrauber einen schweizer Käse.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Gepard macht aus so einen Hubschrauber einen schweizer Käse.


Allgemein scheint die deutsche Flugabwehr, die *nicht mehr oder noch nicht* bei der BW im Einsatz ist, in der Ukraine ganze Arbeit zu leisten.
Laut mehrerer Quellen hat Iris T einen erheblich Anteil an den momentanen guten Abschussquoten der ukrainischen Luftabwehr gegen Raketen, die Ukraine spricht von 100% Effizienz und das ist nur das erste System, laut verschiedener Quellen sollen es insgesamt 10 werden.
Mal sehen wie weit die "Eskalatiosnsdominanz" der Russen reicht, wenn weitere Iris T Systeme and andere westliche Systeme in größerer Anzahl in der Ukraine stationiert sind.
Ich habe das ja schon mal prophezeit, mit jedem Tag, wird die Flugabwehr der Ukraine stärker und die Rakteten der Russen weniger. Mal sehen wie sich das in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten entwickelt, das nächste Iris T soll zum Januar 2023 in die Ukraine geliefert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das nächste Iris T soll zum Januar 2013


Ach ne Zeitmaschine hat die BW plötzlich auch im alten Bestand gefunden


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ach ne Zeitmaschine hat die BW plötzlich auch im alten Bestand gefunden


Ne ne,

jetzt hast du etwas falsch verstanden, es gibt bei der BW kein Iris T System, die sollen noch angeschafft werden!
Alle Systeme die kommen, werden gerade *neu* gebaut bei Diehl.
Soweit ich das aus dem Kopf weiß hatte das erste System Ägypten (die hatten 3 bestellt), haben jetzt eins, und "verzichten" zu Gunsten der Ukraine, bis die ihre geplanten Systeme bekommen, bei der BW kannst du damit vielleicht 2025-2026 mit den ersten System rechnen.
Im April und Mai war davon die Rede das Diehl für ein System mind. 3-4 Monate Fertigung braucht, ich nehme mal an die steigern gerade ihre Outputrate mit verschiedenen Investitionen in Produktion und Manpower.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2022)

Dass die Ägypter lieber in Deutschland kaufen ist politisch nachvollziehbar. Die Ukraine würde das dagegen auch gerne direkt beim Luftabwehr Werbeprospekt Israel tun, aber anscheinend liefern die immer noch nichts:








						Israels Ukraine-Debakel: Kiew will den Iron Dome – bröckelt der israelische Widerstand?
					

Israels Erzfeind Iran beliefert Russland mit Drohnen und hat damit die Diskussion über Waffenlieferungen aus Jerusalem neu entfacht. Die Regierung wollte bisher die Beziehungen zu beiden Ländern, Russland und der Ukraine, aufrechterhalten und manövriert sich damit zunehmend in ein Debakel.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ne ne,
> 
> jetzt hast du etwas falsch verstanden, es gibt bei der BW kein Iris T System, die sollen noch angeschafft werden!


Du hast dich verschrieben. *Das* meinte er damit.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass die Ägypter lieber in Deutschland kaufen ist politisch nachvollziehbar. Die Ukraine würde das dagegen auch gerne direkt beim Luftabwehr Werbeprospekt Israel tun, aber anscheinend liefern die immer noch nichts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na ja,
die Ukrainer wollen gerade alles haben und die israelische "Technik" (Flugabwehrsysteme) sind erprobt und ihre Leistungen bekannt.
Iris T ist völlig neu, die Ukraine hat das zweite System und das erste im Einsatz, und hat es nach diesem Einsatz/Einsätzen explizit in mehreren Quellen gelobt mit 100% Effizienz.
Im Grunde genommen ist das für Israel ein schlechter "Deal", weil sie aus politischen Gründen nicht liefern, aber Diehl Defence mit Iris T liefern durfte, führt gerade Iris T der "interessierten Einkaufswelt" vor, was es so kann im echten Einsatz. Das dürfte dem System auf dem Markt nicht wirklich schaden und "Israel" hat einen Konkurrenten mehr.



RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast dich verschrieben. *Das* meinte er damit.


Habe ich jetzt auch kapiert, nach dem langen Wochenende bin ich wohl noch nicht wirklich in Tritt.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Laut mehrerer Quellen hat Iris T einen erheblich Anteil an den momentanen guten Abschussquoten der ukrainischen Luftabwehr gegen Raketen, die Ukraine spricht von 100% Effizienz


Da hast du dich verlesen, 100% bei diesem einen Angriff der Russen, insgesamt aber nicht. 
Bei den anderen Angriffen lag Iris T aber trotzdem mWn. bei über 95%.


Don-71 schrieb:


> es gibt bei der BW kein Iris T System, die sollen noch angeschafft werden!


Also Iris T haben wir, aber kein Iris T SLM 
Aber nein Iris T SLM so wie es in die Ukraine ging stand mWn. für die Bundeswehr nie zur Debatte,
aber TLVS/MEADS sollte beschafft werden, dort können zwar die Iris T SLM Launcher angebunden werden,
aber es ist insgesamt ein sehr viel potenteres System.
Naja diese Beschaffung wurde aber schon vor 2 Jahren oder so abgeblasen weil die Kosten explodiert sind, Partner ausgestiegen und man hat dann lieber Patriot aktualisiert


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

> Die Riege der russischen Oligarchen hält bisher relativ treu zu Kremlchef Wladimir Putin – mit einer bemerkenswerten Ausnahme: Der Banker und Unternehmer Oleg Tinkow hat sich zuletzt klar gegen den Kurs seines Landes und den brutalen Überfall auf die Ukraine positioniert. Nun geht er einen Schritt weiter. Tinkow hat seine russische Staatsbürgerschaft aufgegeben.
> 
> Er habe diese Entscheidung getroffen, weil er »nicht mit einem faschistischen Land in Verbindung gebracht werden« wolle, das »einen Krieg mit seinem friedlichen Nachbarn begonnen« habe und täglich unschuldige Menschen töte, schrieb Tinkow am Montag beim Onlinedienst Instagram (der Eintrag ist derzeit nicht abrufbar). Er teilte ein Bild einer Urkunde, die das »Ende« seiner russischen Staatsbürgerschaft bestätigte.
> 
> Nun hoffe er, dass mehr prominente russische Geschäftsleute ihm folgen würden, schrieb der Oligarch, »damit das Regime und die Wirtschaft von (Präsident Wladimir) Putin geschwächt werden und er schließlich besiegt werden kann«. Er »hasse Putins Russland«, aber »liebe alle Russen, die eindeutig gegen diesen verrückten Krieg« seien.


Quelle: Milliardär gibt russische Staatsbürgerschaft auf – und rechnet mit »faschistischem Land« ab

Hoffentlich gibt es bald noch mehr  Nachahmer.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. November 2022)

Natürlich hasst der Mann "Putins Russland", weil dieser gerade die russische Wirtschaft gegen die Wand fährt und es die russischen Oligarchen auch zu spüren bekommen.

Aber mal ehrlich, dass macht ihn, der selbst russischer Oligarch ist und lange vom System Putin wirtschaftlich profitierte, als man mit diesem noch Geld verdienen konnte, entsprechend auch nicht plötzlich zu einem besseren Menschen, nur weil er sich jetzt gegen "Putins Russland" positioniert und seine Staatsbürgerschaft aufgibt.

Oder um es mit einem alten Sprichwort auszudrücken " Die Ratten verlassen immer als erstes das sinkende Schiff".


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, dass macht ihn, der selbst russischer Oligarch ist und lange vom System Putin wirtschaftlich profitierte, als man mit diesem noch Geld verdienen konnte, entsprechend auch nicht plötzlich zu einem besseren Menschen, nur weil er sich jetzt gegen "Putins Russland" positioniert und seine Staatsbürgerschaft aufgibt.


Hat ja niemand behauptet. Aber vielleicht sind es doch seine politischen und ethischen Überzeugungen, welche ihn *auch* zu diesen Schritt veranlasst haben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> und es die russischen Oligarchen auch zu spüren bekommen.


Der Begriff Oligarch passt seit Putin nicht mehr, Oligarch impliziert, dass die Personen politische Macht haben.
Putin hat ihnen diese Macht genommen, ein paar von ihnen hat er gar ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Begriff Oligarch passt seit Putin nicht mehr, Oligarch impliziert, dass die Personen politische Macht haben.
> Putin hat ihnen diese Macht genommen, ein paar von ihnen hat er gar ausgeschaltet.


Oligarchen sind nicht nur diejenigen, welche politische Macht auf der obersten Staatsebene besitzen.
Jemand ist auch schon dann ein Oligarch, wenn er auf einer regionalen wirtschaftlich / politischen Ebene viel Einfluss und Macht besitzt und da hat Putin sowas auch nie ernsthaft versucht zu unterbinden.

*edit* Hier übrigens mal ein russisches Meisterstück, wie russische Soldaten es, bei ihrer Flucht aus der Region Cherson schaffen, ihr Fahrzeug, trotz einer befestigten und nahezu schnurgeraden Straße, bei vollen Tempo, ins Feld zu setzen und sich dabei zu überschlagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zkvjUKNqqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dürfte für die meisten der Soldaten, die da auf dem Fahrzeug saßen, mindestens mit bösen Frakturen geendet haben.


----------



## Eckism (1. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Hier übrigens mal ein russisches Meisterstück, wie russische Soldaten es, bei ihrer Flucht aus der Region Cherson schaffen, ihr Fahrzeug, trotz einer befestigten und nahezu schnurgeraden Straße, bei vollen Tempo, ins Feld zu setzen und sich dabei zu überschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So fahren die Russen nunmal...
Aber schön zu sehen, da ihre eigene Blödheit dann was positives hat.
Spart Ukrainiscje Resourcen und wir haben was zu lachen...also, weiter so Fascholan...ähhh Russland.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2022)

Salve,

interessant, mal schauen ob es stimmt.



> *+++ 16:26 Westliche Sicherheitskreise gehen von russischem Rückzug aus Cherson aus +++*
> Westlichen Sicherheitskreisen zufolge soll Russland den Rückzug seiner Truppen aus der südukrainischen Stadt Cherson vorbereiten. Die Russen hätten wohl entschieden, dass "die Stadt den Kampf nicht wert" sei, sagt ein hochrangiger Beamter einer westlichen Regierung in einem Hintergrundbriefing vor Journalisten. Allerdings sei es immer möglich, dass sich die Militärführung kurzfristig umentscheide, auch wenn derzeit alles auf einen Rückzug hindeute, schränkt er ein.



M.A. nach ist es eher die eingeschränkte Logistik und nach allem was man die letzte Woche verfolgt hat, haben die Russen immense Verluste und ihr Drohnen und Raketen Krieg gegen Zivilisten und zivile Infrastruktur ist immer weniger durchschlagend. Die ganze nordwestliche Dnipro Seite aufzugeben wäre auch in der Öffentlichkeit ein herber Schlag.
Gerade was die Logistik anbelangt bin ich auf den Winter gespannt, ich glaube die Russische Armee steht vor noch mehr Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2022)

Man kann über die Position der Schweiz weiterhin nur den Kopf schütteln.
Die Bundesregierung hatte gegenüber der Schweiz jetzt noch ein zweites mal angefragt, ob diese bereit wäre Munition für den Gepard zu liefern, was man von schweizer Seite weiterhin, mit Begründung der eigenen Neutralität, ablehnt.

Im Grunde ist und bleibt das wirklich einfach nur schäbig und äußerst erbärmlich, sich bzgl. der Lieferung von Munition, für den Gepard, weiter hinter der eigenen "Neutralität" zu verstecken.

Aber hey, 250 Mrd. Franken, von verbrecherischen russischen Autokraten und Oligarchen, welches in der Schweiz immer noch unangetastet lagert, ist halt mehr Wert, als etwas Munition für ein Volk, das für seine eigene Freiheit und Demokratie kämpft, von der die Schweizer sonst ja immer so gerne behaupten, das diese ihre "größte Errungenschaft" und ihr" größter Stolz" wäre.

Aber scheinbar ist ihre größte Errungenschaft wohl inzwischen viel mehr, bereits seit Jahrzehnten, als Welt- und Hausbank für das "stinkende Geld / Gold" von Autokraten und Diktatoren (wie u.a. schon für die Nazis) zu dienen...


----------



## Kassalowski (3. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> interessant, mal schauen ob es stimmt.


Inofiziell, aber:



> Locals from Kherson report that Russian forces have abandoned checkpoints in Chornobaivka, Stepanivka, Bilozerka and Korabelnyi district south of the Kosheva river.
> _[Einheimische aus Kherson berichten, dass russische Streitkräfte Kontrollpunkte in den Bezirken Chornobaivka, Stepanivka, Bilozerka und Korabelnyi südlich des Flusses Kosheva verlassen haben.]_
> 
> 
> ...


"Interessanter" Thread, so im ganzen. Denke spätestens übermorgen sind die offiziellen Medien auch dran.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. November 2022)

Meine Fr*ess*e, was Medwedew von sich gibt wird auch mit jeden mal noch schräger und verrückter:



> *Russlands Gegner in der Ukraine und im Westen seien "Teil einer sterbenden Welt"*, erklärte der Vizesekretär des Sicherheitsrates. Er griff das seit kurzem in Russland kursierende Propagandamotiv auf, *man habe es in der Ukraine mit teuflischen Kräften zu tun. " Ziel ist, den obersten Herrn der Hölle aufzuhalten*, welchen Namen er auch annimmt - Satan, Luzifer oder Iblis", schrieb er. "*Deshalb ist unsere Sache gerecht*"
> ...
> *Weiter teilte er gegen aus dem Land geflohene Russen aus. "Feige Verräter und gierige Überläufer* sind in ferne Länder geflohen - *mögen ihre Gebeine in der Fremde verrotten"*, schrieb er. "*Wir wurden von einigen verängstigten Partnern im Stich gelassen* - *wen kümmert das schon*", fügte der ehemalige Präsident hinzu und betonte, *Russland sei ohne diese Menschen "stärker und sauberer"*.



Und da gibt es immer noch so gewisses "Bratgeflügel", das trotzdem weiter felsenfest meint, es hätte alles seine "Richtigkeit" und "Gründe".

Wie völlig hohl und hirntot muss man eigentlich selbst sein, um solchen Menschen, wie Medwedew und dem System Putin, weiter die Stange zu halten und sowas wie das zitierte noch für Äußerungen  geistig gesunder Menschen zu halten?


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meine Fr*ess*e, was Medwedew von sich gibt wird auch immer schräger und verrückter:


So etwas kommt ja nicht Übernacht und Putin hat sich Ihn damals schon gut ausgesucht, ich wäre gerne mal stiller Zuhörer oder Lauscher gewesen, was die sich so beim Vodka in ihren Palästen nach Feierabend so erzählt haben oder welchen Fatamorganas die nachgehangen haben so ab 2006/2007, wahrscheinlich wäre unser einer aus dem Kotzen gar nicht mehr rausgekommen.
Ich bin mittlerweile felsenfest davon überzeugt das Putin 2000-2006 nur so getan hat mit seinen Aussagen, bzgl Nato Osterweiterung und Ukraine, sein Spiel war in die EU oder sogar Nato zu kommen und das ganze dann von Innen abzuräumen. Man kann keine solche 180° Wende hinlegen wie er 2008, als dann absehbar war, das es von EU oder Nato Seite da keine weiteren Guddis geben würdem schon gar nicht mit G.W Bush (der nicht so hellen Leuchte), wenn man davor damit überhaupt keine Probleme hatte ohne Hintergedanken. (Von diesen Hintergedanken gehe mittlerweile zu 100% aus.) Putin war schon immer auf Revanche/Rache aus, mit seinen Petersburger Genossen.
Und die EU wollte auch kein verschmelzen mit der Eurasischen Union, denen war Gott sein Dank schon klar, dass das mit RU in der EU aus dem Ruder laufen würde.


----------



## Eckism (4. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie völlig hohl und hirntot muss man eigentlich selbst sein, um solchen Menschen, wie Medwedew und dem System Putin, weiter die Stange zu halten und sowas wie das zitierte noch für Äußerungen  geistig gesunder Menschen zu halten?


Frag einfach hier im Forum 1-2 gewisse Putinisten...da kommt wieder soviel geschwurbel raus, da haste deine Antwort im ersten Satz.^^


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Putin 2000-2006 nur so getan hat mit seinen Aussagen











						Geiselnahme von Beslan – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Die russische Parlamentskommission zur Untersuchung der Geiselnahme sprach von „Beweisen für die Verwicklung eines ausländischen Geheimdienstes“, ohne einen solchen zu benennen.


Da fing es schon an, ist in dem Buch das ich derzeit lese aber sehr viel deutlicher beschrieben, da kam schon zur Sprache, dass der Westen Russland angeblich vernichten wolle.

Denke eh, dass er sich am meisten nach einer Art Zarenreich ohne Zar sehnt und nicht nach einer UdSSR 2.0 ohne Politbüro.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie völlig hohl und hirntot muss man eigentlich selbst sein, um solchen Menschen, wie Medwedew und dem System Putin, weiter die Stange zu halten und sowas wie das zitierte noch für Äußerungen  geistig gesunder Menschen zu halten?


Wenn es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht: Immer mehr Deutsche stimmen laut Studie russischer Propaganda zu

kann sich bei manchen schnell die Meinung ändern.


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es an den eigenen Geldbeutel geht: Immer mehr Deutsche stimmen laut Studie russischer Propaganda zu
> 
> kann sich bei manchen schnell die Meinung ändern.


Das Scitzophrene an der Sache ist, das von denen 80-90% glauben es wird wieder wie vorher, ohne zu begreifen das der Zug völlig abgefahren ist.
Allgemein ist durch die Sozialisation nachvollziehbar, das es gewisse West-Ost Unterschiede gibt, aber alleine damit ist vieles nicht zu erklären.
Meine bescheidene Ansicht ist, das auch wir hier im Westen seit mind. einem Jahrzehnt unter Dauerpropaganda stehen durch die Sozialen Medien, was sich Russland mit einigen  oder vielen Helfern schön zu eigen gemacht hat.
Man hat ja schon bei der Pandemie gesehen auf welche völlig verrückten Behauptungen einige Leute abgefahren sind.

Ich kann mich noch deutlich an das Jahr 2013/2014 erinnern, als in meinem bis damals geliebten Forum Marinearchiv plötzlich Diskussionen/Threads zu aktueller Politik verboten wurden, was in einem Marineforum ziemlich heftig ist.
Die Diskussionen zum Maidan, MH17, Donbass und der Krim sind schon damals dort völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen, man stand sich unversöhnlich gegenüber (2014). Ich bekam mehrere PMs in Sachen Kriegstreiber, weil ich schon damals ein hartes vorgehen gegen Russland und Putin gefordert habe.
Wie man sieht "nutzt es noch nicht mal etwas", das der "große Putin" aktiv einen verbrecherichen und völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg vom Zaun bricht, er hat hier im Westen, vor allen dingen Deutschland immer noch genügend Führsprecher. Man schaue sich nur gerade die Posse der Uni Bonn um Ulrike Ulrike Guérot an.
Dann wären da vorne wqeg der Altkanzler, Krone Schmalz mit ihren unsäglichen Büchern, die Bestseller waren, Herr Kujat, einige Gestalten der SPD, aber auch CDU und jetzt dazu Leute wie Vad, Varwick, Kretschmer, die im Fernsehen ständig den Russen das Wort reden plus die hunderte oder tausende Influencer auf Twitter und Youtube.
Was erwartest du, wenn davon einige Leute sinngemäß oder wortwörtlich behaupten, eigentlich hat die Ukraine den Krieg angefangen?
Davon abgesehen begreifen einfach viele Leute nicht oder wollen es nicht begreifen, das es die Welt vor dem 24.02.2022 nicht mehr geben wird, aus vielerlei Gründen. Die ganzen Unternehmen die aus Russland gegangen sind weit mehr als tausend, haben die Sachen abgeschrieben, die gehen da die nächsten 10 Jahre unter GArantie nicht mehr hin, das Vetrauen ist völlig am Popo, auch bei Gas Einkäufern. Auf was sollen die sich noch verlassen?


----------



## Kassalowski (4. November 2022)

_"Um den Bombenkrieg in der Ukraine am Laufen zu halten, benötigt Russlands Luftwaffe eine stetige Versorgung mit Treibstoff. Sonst müssten die Kampfjets und Bomber am Boden bleiben. Recherchen von ZDF frontal und "Der Spiegel" belegen, dass ein Joint Venture des deutschen Konzerns Wintershall Dea sogenanntes Gaskondensat ausgerechnet an einen der wichtigsten Hersteller von Flugbenzin für die russische Luftwaffe liefert - Gazprom. [...]

Recherchen von "Der Spiegel" und ZDF frontal ergeben: Gaskondensat ist für die Herstellung von Flugbenzin grundsätzlich geeignet. Ausgewertete Frachtdaten russischer Züge und interne Gazprom-Dokumente geben Einblick, wie Gaskondensat zu Weiterverarbeitungsanlagen geflossen ist. Die Spur führt zur Gazprom-Raffinerie in Omsk, Russlands größter Chemiefabrik für Flugbenzin."_










						Ukraine-Krieg: Treibstoff für russische Luftangriffe
					

Deutscher Konzern Wintershall Dea verkauft über Joint Venture Gaskondensat an Gazprom. Die liefert Flugbenzin an russische Luftwaffenstützpunkte.




					www.zdf.de
				




Da wundert einen so manches aber auch nicht mehr so wirklich. ^^

remember, remember:








						Die Gazprom-Lobby
					

Wie Russland Deutschland vom russischen Gas abhängig gemacht hat




					correctiv.org


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, wenn davon einige Leute sinngemäß oder wortwörtlich behaupten, eigentlich hat die Ukraine den Krieg angefangen?


Ich habe das gar nicht anders erwartet, sondern damit gerechnet. Und das werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr.
Genauso wie die AfD noch deutlich mehr Stimmen bekommen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Milliardär gibt russische Staatsbürgerschaft auf – und rechnet mit »faschistischem Land« ab
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es bald noch mehr  Nachahmer.


Naja, als russischer Milliardär sollte man etwas diskreter umgehen.
Man bedenke, wem man es zu danken hat,
um solch einen sagenhaften Reichtum anzuhorten.

Überspannt man den Bogen,
kommt der Schlapphut mit der Nowitschokampulle ...


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, als russischer Milliardär sollte man etwas diskreter umgehen.
> Man bedenke, wem man es zu danken hat,
> um solch einen sagenhaften Reichtum anzuhorten.


Das mag sein. Aber die haben auch Macht und Ansehen. Wenn so einer dem Putinregime öffentlich den Rücken zukehrt, hat das auch Symbolwirkung.


----------



## Adi1 (5. November 2022)

Sicherlich,
die Frage ist nur,
ob das in Russland überhaupt einer mitbekommen hat.
Die staatsnahen Propagandamedien werden solche Meldungen wohl kaum weitergeben.


----------



## Mahoy (5. November 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die staatsnahen Propagandamedien werden solche Meldungen wohl kaum weitergeben.


Oder ein gefälliges Märchen darum spinnen, wie sich ein eigentlich schon immer verdächtiges Subjekt mit Unterstützung teuflischer ausländischer Mächte dem lieben Mütterchen Russland den Rücken kehrt, welches diesen Banditen und Saboteur an ihrer Brust zu Reichtum genährt hat.

Kann Spuren von Originalzitaten enthalten.


----------



## Optiki (5. November 2022)

Über Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monate die eigenen Soldaten und Söldereinheiten in den Tod im Kampf um kleines Gebiet schicken und dann im in einem Tag einfach mal sämtliche Positionen zu verlieren und jetzt anfangen dieses Positionen mit Brandmunition zu beschießen.   Wer könnte sowas wohl gemacht haben..

Rein von den Bilder kommt es mir so vor, als hätten die Russen ihre eigenen Kamikaze Drohen jetzt besser unter Kontrolle, am Anfang sind die auch gerne mal vorbei gesegelt.  Vor allem zerstörte Flugabwehrsystem , die nur begrenzt der Ukraine zur Verfügung stehen, bereiten mir als Laie doch Sorgen. 

Die aktuelle Lage sagt mir irgendwie nicht so zu, die Russen werden besser mit ihren Drohnenangriffen, sollen jetzt noch Raketen aus dem Iran bekommen und haben Zeit wieder Material aus den Lagern zu holen und für den Einsatz fertig zu machen. 

Wo ist die Antwort des Westens für Angriffe über 100km, welche Grenze soll es da auf der Krim bitte noch geben.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2022)

@ Optiki

Woher kommt deine Analyse?
Gerade bei den Drohnenangriffen sehe ich die Ukraine im Moment mit einer wesentlich besseren Performance als noch vor 4-6 Wochen.
Hast du etwas zum nachlesen?


----------



## Optiki (6. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Woher kommt deine Analyse?


Ich sehe die Treffer und das sind keine alten Videos, das Wetter und die Orte passen zur aktuellen Frontlinie. 

ich habe letztens schon 2 Videos verlinkt, wie unteranderem Teile eines S300 System zerstört werden. M777, ein Schiff, BUK usw. alles getroffen von russische produzierten Drohnen, sie benutzen jetzt ebenfalls frei verkäuflichen Drohnen so wie die Ukrainer und nicht mehr nur die Bechertaktik. 

Der Krieg ist nicht ukrainische Supersoldaten gegen russische Bauern, sondern Bauern mit Ortskenntnissen gegen Bauern mit viel Gerät..

Das ist alles nur noch eine scheiß Schlammschlacht mit hohen Verlusten auf beiden Seiten. Mit dummen Aktionen von beiden Seiten.. (1,2), man sollte den Ukrainern die Chance geben, deutlich weiter hinter der Frontlinie aufzuräumen, die Soldaten an Frontlinie würden sich freuen nicht nur unter hohen Verlusten vorrücken zu müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2022)

@ Optiki

Gut das es Verluste gibt ist irgendwie klar, aber nach allem was ich lese und mitkriege hat sich die Performance gegen Drohnen und Raketen bei den Ukrainern gut, sehr gut gesteigert und die Russen haben gerade die letzten 3 Wochen immense Verluste mit ihrem Anrennen im Donbass eingehandelt. Im Moment ist auch gerade Schlamm periode, das darf man nicht vergessen. Der Konflikt ist im Moment wieder ein Stellungskrieg oder erstarrt, was natürlich dazu führt das es bei Angriffen größere Verluste gibt. Warten wir ab, was der Winter und Frost bringt.
Ich bin eher darüber frustriert das die hiesige Politik sich nicht dazu durchringen kann, der Ukllraine stärker zu helfen.
Im Gegenteil die "Russland Apologeten rühren gerade mächtig die Trommel.
Über Mützenichs angebliche Terrorliste (klare Fake News), über eine Reihe von Büchern die den Angriff bei der Uklraine sehen oder die USA als revisionitische Macht bezeichnen, oder Kujat und Vad als die Militär Experten in Deutschlland, Politikwissenschaftler (Varwick) der in Zeitungen und auf Twitter täglich gegen die Ukraine trommelt und jetzt auch einen Wahlsoieg der Republikaner herbeisehnt.
Im Moment gibt es nicht nur Krieg in der Ukraine, auch in der Deutschen Gesellschaft ist im Moment eine Menge los.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ...
> Im Moment gibt es nicht nur Krieg in der Ukraine, auch in der Deutschen Gesellschaft ist im Moment eine Menge los.


Würde Investigativer Journalismus in Deutschland auch noch nur ansatzweise genuso "gut funktionieren", wie der immer mehr rumfantasierende "political correctness" und "cancel culture" Journalismus, welcher forlaufend immer neue Minderheiten "zusammenkonstruiert" und "findet", die angeblich alle durch die Gesellschaft "diskriminiert" und "unterdrückt" werden (u.a. neuster Auswuchs dessen auch das "kink-shaming"), investigative Journalisten in Deutschland müssten eigentlich im Moment ein goldenes Zeitalter haben, den ganzen Münzenichs, Kujats und Vads in Deutschland, mal kräftig auf den Zahn zu fühlen und deren, ziemlich sicher vorhandene, "Seilschaften" offen zu legen.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warten wir ab, was der Winter und Frost bringt.


Wenn noch mehr ukrainische Infrastruktur zerstört wird, dann für die Ukraine nicht so viel.
Da wird wohl eine neue Flüchtlingswelle auf uns zukommen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn noch mehr ukrainische Infrastruktur zerstört wird, dann für die Ukraine nicht so viel.
> Da wird wohl eine neue Flüchtlingswelle auf uns zukommen.


Abwarten, trommeln gehört zum Handwerk.
Sicherlich hat einiges an der Ukrainischen Infrastruktur bzgl. Strom, Wasser und Wärme gelitten, aber das kann man reparieren und wenn ich daran denke was 1943-1945 auf Deutschland geregnet ist, glaube ich noch nicht an eine wirkliche Krise.
Was ich wirklich merkwürdig finde, dass die Russen keine Brücken, Bahnhöfe und Schieneninfrastruktur angreifen, darüber rollt der gesammte militärische aber auch zivile Nachschub und da passiert nichts. Entweder sind sie nicht treffsicher genug oder es gibt andere Gründe.
Man muss jetzt mal abwarten und das schlimmste wäre die Nerven zu verlieren, darauf baut Putin und ja es könnten über den Winter mehr Flüchtlinge kommen, aber die Ukraine (Regierung Staat) wissen schon sehr genau welche Knöüfe sie drücken müssen auf der "Propaganda" Schiene, wie gesagt die Infrastruktur hat gelitten, aber ich sehe es bei weitem nicht so schwarz wie es gemalt wird und die Luftabwehr wird auch immer besser.
Das ist halt jetzt ein Ringen erstmal, kann man wenig machen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde Investigativer Journalismus in Deutschland auch noch nur ansatzweise genuso "gut funktionieren", wie der immer mehr rumfantasierende "political correctness" und "cancel culture" (Journalismus), welcher forlaufend immer neue Minderheiten zusammenkonstruiert und "findet", die angeblich alle durch die Gesellschaft "diskriminiert" und "unterdrückt" werden (u.a. neuster Auswuchs dessen auch das "kink-shaming"), investigative Journalisten in Deutschland müssten eigentlich im Moment ein goldenes Zeitalter haben, den ganzen Münzenichs, Kujats und Vads in Deutschland, mal kräftig auf den Zahn zu fühlen und deren, ziemlich sicher vorhandene, "Seilschaften" offen zu legen.




Was kann man dazu noch sagen?
Ich finde es auch merkwürdig, das da so weinig kommt.......
Man sollte sich vielleicht auch nochmal vermehrt der Schweiz annehmen, was die da treiben mit der Munition ist wirklich widerlich und wird auch seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Optiki (6. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat einiges an der Ukrainischen Infrastruktur bzgl. Strom, Wasser und Wärme gelitten, aber das kann man reparieren und wenn ich daran denke was 1943-1945 auf Deutschland geregnet ist, glaube ich noch nicht an eine wirkliche Krise.


Irgendwann sind dann auch die Ersatzteile für halbwegs moderne Kraftwerke aus und dann kann die kein Land mehr so schnell liefern. Daran werden auch keine Generatoren etwas ändern, die mit irgendeiner Art von Kraftstoff laufen. 

Du kannst die heutige Gesellschaft nicht mit damals vergleichen, wenn uns jetzt der Strom ausgeht, hast du wahrscheinlich auch kein Wasser und keine Wärme. Mal davon abgesehen bricht das Verbindungsnetz zusammen, sehr gut, das wohl auch zahlreiche Starlink Stationen gerade außer Betrieb sind, weil angeblich die Finanzierung fehlt. 

Im Ernstfall wird es nochmal riesige  Fluchtwellen geben müssen und das im Winter. 

Die Flugabwehr hat sich in den Städten verbessert, aber die wie gesagt an der Front verlieren die Ukrainer wichtigen Material durch Kamikazedrohnen. 

hier kannst ja mal auf Twitter schauen, ist ein ganzer Thread 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1589017436028030976

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klar Italien liefern jetzt auch Haubitzen  und auch andere Länder, usw, aber ich will mehr Chancen für die Ukrainer und das zeitnahe. In 2-3 Monaten ist das für mich kein Erfolg mehr, weil er von tausenden von Menschenleben gehalten wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen bricht das Verbindungsnetz zusammen, sehr gut, das wohl auch zahlreiche Starlink Stationen gerade außer Betrieb sind, weil angeblich die Finanzierung fehlt.











						Ukraine suffered a comms outage when 1,300 SpaceX satellite units went offline over funding issues | CNN Politics
					

Ukraine's fears that its troops  may lose access to Elon Musk's crucial Starlink internet service deepened in the past week after 1,300 of the military's satellite units went offline, according to  two sources familiar with the outage.




					edition.cnn.com
				




Bei Hernn Musk muss man mittlerweile immer hinterfragen was er damit bezweckt außer Geld verdienen.
Carlo Masala hat das richtig in einem Tweet zusammengefasst. Diese ganze ************************ ist uns schon bei Corona um die Ohren geflogen und jetzt auch in der Ukraine.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1589316818170413056

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde Investigativer Journalismus in Deutschland auch noch nur ansatzweise genuso "gut funktionieren", wie der immer mehr rumfantasierende "political correctness" und "cancel culture" Journalismus, welcher forlaufend immer neue Minderheiten "zusammenkonstruiert" und "findet", die angeblich alle durch die Gesellschaft "diskriminiert" und "unterdrückt" werden (u.a. neuster Auswuchs dessen auch das "kink-shaming"), investigative Journalisten in Deutschland müssten eigentlich im Moment ein goldenes Zeitalter haben, den ganzen Münzenichs, Kujats und Vads in Deutschland, mal kräftig auf den Zahn zu fühlen und deren, ziemlich sicher vorhandene, "Seilschaften" offen zu legen.



Wer außer ein paar Linksidealisten (und FAZ-rumliegen-Lassern) konsumiert denn noch regelmäßig Geld gegen Bares? Die Zeiten, als investigative Journalisten vom interessierten Bürgertum leben konnten, sind lange vorbei.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Abwarten, trommeln gehört zum Handwerk.
> Sicherlich hat einiges an der Ukrainischen Infrastruktur bzgl. Strom, Wasser und Wärme gelitten, aber das kann man reparieren und wenn ich daran denke was 1943-1945 auf Deutschland geregnet ist, glaube ich noch nicht an eine wirkliche Krise.



In der Ukraine wird jetzt schon mehr zentrale Infrastruktur, als es in den 40er Jahren überhaupt gab. Natürlich ist der Gesamtaufwand für einen Wiederaufbau viel geringer, als wenn Russland statt Wohnblöcken ganze Stadtteile niederbrennen würde. Aber es ist auch noch keine Nachkriegszeit, in der man überhaupt wiederaufbauen könnte und das in Kombination mit ukrainischen Wintern ergibt eine kritische Situation.



> Was ich wirklich merkwürdig finde, dass die Russen keine Brücken, Bahnhöfe und Schieneninfrastruktur angreifen, darüber rollt der gesammte militärische aber auch zivile Nachschub und da passiert nichts. Entweder sind sie nicht treffsicher genug oder es gibt andere Gründe.



Seitdem sie nicht mehr nur die ältesten Raketen verschießen und die iranischen (Aufklärungs-)Drohnen haben, scheint mir die Treffsicherheit spürbar angestiegen zu sein. Aber Putin ist jetzt ganz klar in den totalen Krieg eingestiegen und zielt auf das Volk, nicht auf das Militär. Da sind Verteilerstationen die besseren Ziele: Lähmt ganze Gegenden und braucht sonst eher selten nachgefragte Spezialtechnik. Die wird jetzt schon knapp und bald dürften gar keine Ersatztrafos mehr auftreiben zu sein, dann wirkt jeder Treffer für Wochen. Einen Bahndamm oder eine Straße, solange die Ressourcen der Armee reichen sogar Brücken, sind dagegen binnen Tagen durch ein Provisorium ersetzt.
Ggf. gilt in dieser Fragestellung zusätzlich eine gewisse symmetrische Zurückhaltung: Auch die Ukraine schießt nicht auf russische Schienenknotenpunkte oder Brücken weit hinter der Front, obwohl das auf russischer Seite eine noch empfindlichere Stelle wäre.



> Man sollte sich vielleicht auch nochmal vermehrt der Schweiz annehmen, was die da treiben mit der Munition ist wirklich widerlich und wird auch seine Gründe haben.



Neutralität ist den Schweizern halt ein verdammt hohes Gut.
Aber eins sollte nach der Nummer klar sein: Die Ex-Oerlikon-Werke kann man dicht machen. Keine Armee legt sich heute noch Munition für einen langen Krieg komplett auf Lager und ein Hersteller, bei dem man erst nachbestellen kann, wenn der Krieg vorbei ist, scheidet somit als Lieferant aus.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2022)

Salve,

die Ukraine hat anscheinend die letzten Wochen mit der Behauptung sehr hoher Russischer Verluste nicht wirklich übertrieben.



> *+++ 06:59 Vorwürfe an Vorgesetzte: Russische Einheit verliert in vier Tagen Hälfte der Soldaten +++*
> Angehörige der 155. Marine-Infanteriebrigade der Pazifikflotte beschweren sich in einem Brief an den Gouverneur der Region Primorje, Oleg Kozhemyako, darüber, dass das Vorgehen ihrer Befehlshaber zu schweren Verlusten geführt habe. Mehrere kremlnahe Quellen, darunter der "Kriegskorrespondent" des staatlichen Rundfunks, Alexander Sladkow, berichten über die Beschwerde. Der Text des Briefes wird in vollem Wortlaut auf dem Telegramm-Kanal Grey Zone veröffentlicht. Dort schreiben die Soldaten, dass sie im Laufe von vier Tagen während einer "unverständlichen Offensive" im Dorf Pawliwka in der Nähe von Wuhledar in der Region Donezk "etwa 300 Männer verloren haben - tot, verwundet und vermisst". Sie hätten zudem die Hälfte der Fahrzeuge verloren. Laut den Verfassern des Schreibens planten ihre Befehlshaber - "General Muradow und sein Landsmann und Kumpel Achmedow" - die Offensive so, dass erster "vor den Führern des Generalstabs eine Prämie verdienen" und zweiter den Titel "Held Russlands" erhalten würde. "Sie kümmern sich um nichts, außer sich selbst zu schmücken. Sie nennen die Menschen Fleisch", heißt es in dem Brief. Die Marineinfanteristen bitten Kozhemyako, um die Entsendung einer "unabhängigen" Kommission, die nicht mit dem Verteidigungsministerium verbunden ist, heißt es. Tatsächlich meldet das russische Verteidigungsministerium am 5. und 6. November "Niederlagen gegen Einheiten der ukrainischen Streitkräfte" in der Nähe des Pawliwka.






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1589300375583981569

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist ja jetzt nur ein bekannter Fall, was für Offiziere, das sorgt natürlich für Moral.

Dazu noch das:



> +++ 07:22 Briefe belegen: 500 rekrutierte Gefangene in Ukraine getötet +++​Das ukrainische Zentrum für die Erforschung und Bekämpfung hybrider Bedrohungen hat mehr als zweihundert Briefe mit Beileidsbekundungen an die Familien von Prigoschin-Söldnern, die in russischen Strafkolonien rekrutiert wurden, entdeckt und überprüft. Unterzeichnet hat sie Andrei Troshev, er ist einer der Anführer der Wagner-Gruppe. Demnach kamen innerhalb eines guten Monats 500 einstige russische Gefängnisinsassen in der Ukraine ums Leben. Das berichtet das unabhängige Portal The Insider. Den Briefen ist eine posthume Ehrenmedaille beigefügt, und die Dokumente selbst sind nummeriert, was dabei geholfen habe, die Anzahl der Gefallenen zu schätzen. Gegenüber The Insider bestätigten Angehörige, dass die Gefallenen aus Strafkolonien in den Krieg gezogen und in der Ukraine gefallen waren. Insgesamt wurden zwischen 13. September und 18. Oktober mindestens 224 Beileidsschreiben an Angehörige verschickt. Insgesamt sollen in dieser Zeit mindestens 458 von Prigoschin rekrutierte Gefangene getötet worden seien. Bis Anfang November soll ihre Zahl auf 500 gestiegen sein.



Anscheinend meint man auf russischer Seite nach der Mobilisierung wieder aus dem Vollen schöüfen zu können.
Natürlich wird die Ukraine auch Verluste haben, aber noch allem was man lie0t und hört, gehen die wesentlich besser mit ihren Truppen um, auch wenn sie nicht frei von Fehlern sind. Ich meine immer noch, das sich mit dem Winter einiges zeigen wird. Im Moment scheinen aber die Meldungen der Ukrainer zu stimmen, das die Russen einfach ihre Soldaten gnadenlos verheizen!


----------



## Tschetan (7. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt nur ein bekannter Fall, was für Offiziere, das sorgt natürlich für Moral.



Gibt es da auch irgendetwas offizielles?

Habe ich gerade gelesen.

"
Das Verteidigungsministerium zitierte Daten über Verluste in der Marinebrigade der Pazifikflotte im Gebiet Pawlowka​
Heute hat das Verteidigungsministerium der Russischen Föderation die Situation kommentiert.

Das Verteidigungsministerium berichtet, dass die 155. Marinebrigade der Pazifikflotte bei den Kämpfen im Gebiet Pawlowka Verluste von etwa 1 % Toten und etwa 7 % Verwundeten erlitten hat."

"Wie viel das konkret in absoluten Zahlen ist, wird derzeit nicht berichtet.

Wir sprechen von Verlusten in der Brigade innerhalb von 10 Tagen. In dieser Zeit betrug der Vormarsch russischer Truppen in Richtung Ugledar etwa 5 km. Darüber hinaus ist laut dem Bericht des Verteidigungsministeriums bereits eine beträchtliche Anzahl von Leichtverletzten in den Dienst zurückgekehrt. "









						Минобороны привело данные о потерях в бригаде морской пехоты Тихоокеанского флота в районе Павловки
					

В российском оборонном ведомстве прокомментировали заявления военкоров о ситуации в Павловке, что к югу от Угледара. Напомним, что там в результате наступления наши войска заняли значительную часть села, однако из-за расположения Угледара на господствующих высотах ВСУ получали возможность наносить




					topwar.ru
				





Ich denke es ist schwer  Informationen genau zu verifizieren und herauszufinden was alles Teil des Informationskrieges ist.
Verweise dabei auf die Admiral Makarow,  welche ständig brennt.

Wenn es nach dem I Net geht, scheinen die Ukrainer gnadenlos von Lancet, Cube und Co zerlegt zu werden.
Laut der Flut an verfügbaren Videos, stellt die Menge der Kamikazedrohnen für die Russen kein Problem dar, da sie wohl im 3 Schichtbetrieb hergestellt werden.

Es gibt auch Chip und Halbleiter Hersteller, welche das " klauen" von Waschmaschinen sicher unnötig machen.








						Russland will Chips und Speicher selbst herstellen | Branchen | Russland | Photonik, Elektronische Bauelemente
					

Moskaus Politik der Importsubstitution zielt nun auf die Mikroelektronik. Hersteller von Rechentechnik sollen einheimische Prozessoren benutzen, deren...




					www.gtai.de
				




Es gibt auch noch eine Produktion von militärischen Chips und für die Raumfahrt. Klein und teuer.

Selbst Schiffe werden getroffen.









						Selenskyjs nächster Verlust: Russische Drohne schaltet Schiff aus
					

Seit dem Beginn der russischen Invasion in die Ukraine mussten beide Seiten schwere Verluste hinnehmen. Ein neues Video zeigt nun den Abschuss eines ukrainischen Schiffs in den Gewässern des Dnjepr.




					exxpress.at
				




Hier ein Video vom oben genannten Brennpunkt. Scheinbar funktionieren Aufklärung und Zielgenauigkeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEGOihFKFWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja die Ukrainer greifen an, ja sie sind tapfer, aber was du den Russen unterstellst, trifft erst recht auf die Ukrainer zu.
Sie sterben in Massen.

Die Überschrift solltest du lesen. Hören sich so motivierte und siegessichere Soldaten an? Wie lange " siegen" sie sich in Cherson voran? Es gibt haufenweise Videos dazu die das widerlegen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywALq8WUtlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder hier. Man muß nur zuhören um zu verstehen was läuft.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41ii-Lvisps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das alles vor dem Hintergrund von 318000 neuen Kämpfern, die jetzt allmählich an der Front eintreffen werden.
Alles ehemalige gediente Soldaten, teilweise mit Kampferfahrung, die jetzt " fit" gemacht werden.
Was sollen die Ukrainer da noch entgegensetzten?

Dein Beitrag zu Leuten mit anderen Meinungen, wie zB. Krone- Schmalz fand ich schlimm. Demokratie beinhaltet Meinungs und Informationsfreiheit und ich als Ossi sehe diese in Gefahr.
Es kann nicht sein, das sich Leute erlauben zu entscheiden  was genehm ist und was nicht.
Ich erinnere an Leute wie Biermann, Krug und viele andere, die das eingefordert haben.
Im Osten waren auch bestimmte Medien verboten und es gab Leute die meldeten und bestraften...


Man kann Argumente austauschen diskutieren und versuchen zu überzeugen, aber verbieten und Leute dafür zu sanktioniert , geht nicht.
Wie sollen sich Leute überhaupt noch trauen andere Meinungen und Auffassungen zu vertreten, wenn sie mit persönlichen Konsequenzen rechnen müssen?
Ich habe das erlebt und immer gedacht das dieses Land, dieses Privileg bietet und schützt.
Du verlangst darauf zu verzichten, wenn du den Meinungskorridor einengen willst.

Ich habe darauf mal geantwortet,  weil hier ja öfter darüber kritisch geschrieben wurde.

Keiner bejubelt den Krieg und ich bin der Meinung das alle daran arbeiten sollten eine Verhandlungslösung zu finden und nicht ständig Waffen zu liefern, die eine Niederlage am Ende nicht verhindert.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2022)

@ Tschetan

Hast du auch mal was anderes als russische Propaganda zu bieten?
Es langweilt!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag zu Leuten mit anderen Meinungen, wie zB. Krone- Schmalz fand ich schlimm. Demokratie beinhaltet Meinungs und Informationsfreiheit und ich als Ossi sehe diese in Gefahr.
> Es kann nicht sein, das sich Leute erlauben zu entscheiden was genehm ist und was nicht.
> Ich erinnere an Leute wie Biermann, Krug und viele andere, die das eingefordert haben.
> Im Osten waren auch bestimmte Medien verboten und es gab Leute die meldeten und bestraften...


Schön geschrieben, es beinhaltet aber nicht bewußt falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen mit anderen Worten blanke Lügen und die kommen nachgewiesener Weise von einer Krone Schmalz, stehen wortwörtlich in ihren Büchern!
Und wenn eine Professorin der Universität Bonn Bücher schreibt, sollte die ein mindestmaß an wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten aufweisen, was sie auch nachgewiesener Maßen nicht tun, von anderen Professoren in seriösen Zeitungen wie der FAZ und Zeit in mehreren Artikeln der Lüge und des Plagiatierens überführt.

Diese Leute können nach unserer Verfassung Lügen bis sich die Balken biegen, aber nicht staatlich finanziert oder von staatlichen oder öffentlich rechtlichen Institutionen gefördert, da hört jeder Spaß auf!
Daran ist nichts schlimm, sondern der Wunsch nach einem mindestmaß an Expertise und Fakten, blanke Propaganda und Lügen kann ich mir auch auf russischen Seiten reinpfeifen!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Man kann Argumente austauschen diskutieren und versuchen zu überzeugen, aber verbieten und Leute dafür zu sanktioniert , geht nicht.
> Wie sollen sich Leute überhaupt noch trauen andere Meinungen und Auffassungen zu vertreten, wenn sie mit persönlichen Konsequenzen rechnen müssen?
> Ich habe das erlebt und immer gedacht das dieses Land, dieses Privileg bietet und schützt.
> Du verlangst darauf zu verzichten, wenn du den Meinungskorridor einengen willst.


Das ist eine blanke Verleumdung und Lüge,icih mahne Fakten, Argumentation und wissenschaftliches Arbeiten an, wenn sich Leute schon mit Professoren Titeln schmücken, die ich teilweise von meinem Steuergeld bezahle!
Ich habe noch niemand hier in Deutschland ins Gefängnis gehen sehen für seine Meinung oder andere Strafen bekommen, im Gegensatz zu deiner angebeteten Russischen Föderation.

Allerdings muss man in unserer Demokratie Lügen und Propagnada nicht noch ein öffentliches Forum bieten oder sie finanzieren!
Das du den Unterschied zur DDR anscheinend nicht verstehst ist bezeichnend, da kam auch für "andere Meinungen" in den Knast oder kassierte Strafen, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Die Damen und Herren Propagandisten könen so viel von sich geben wie sie wollen, aber nicht durch öffentlich rechtlich finanzierte Organistionen, die von dieser Demokratie bezahlt werden!


----------



## Tschetan (7. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Tschetan
> 
> Hast du auch mal was anderes als russische Propaganda zu bieten?
> Es langweilt!
> ...



Geht alles ein wenig in OT, aber man muß Leute nicht in ein Gefängnis bringen,  sondern berufliche Karrieren zu zerstören reicht.
Du solltest anderen Leuten nicht ständig Lügen und Propaganda unterstellen. Bisher zeichnest du dich weniger durch Tatsachen, sondern Meinungen aus.
Widerlege andere Thesen, wenn du es kannst.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Geht alles ein wenig in OT, aber man muß Leute nicht in ein Gefängnis bringen,  sondern berufliche Karrieren zu zerstören reicht.
> Du solltest anderen Leuten nicht ständig Lügen und Propaganda unterstellen. Bisher zeichnest du dich weniger durch Tatsachen, sondern Meinungen aus.
> Widerlege andere Thesen, wenn du es kannst.


Wollen wir uns gemeinsam den Spaß gönnen, und deine Behauptungen seit November/Dezember 2021 bis heute an der Realität messen und dann meine zum größten Teil belegte Behauptungen damit vergleichen?
Wahrscheinlich willst du das eher nicht, dazu besteht das Problem das du eine andere Realität wahrnimmst als ich, aber das hatten wir schon alles.
Jedenfalls habe ich deine Behauptungen und Thesen hier schon dutzendemale widelegt und die Realität hat mir bis jetzt immer recht gegeben.
Ich erinnere dich daran, das die Ukrainische Donbass Armee schon längst gekesselt und vernichtet wurde und Odessa ist auch schon lange eingenommen, plus Dutzende anderer deines teilweise absurden Thesen und Behauptungen. "Leider" können die halt nicht in der Realität bestehen.


----------



## Tschetan (7. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns gemeinsam den Spaß gönnen, und deine Behauptungen seit November/Dezember 2021 bis heute an der Realität messen und dann meine zum größten Teil belegte Behauptungen damit vergleichen?
> Wahrscheinlich willst du das eher nicht, dazu besteht das Problem das du eine andere Realität wahrnimmst als ich, aber das hatten wir schon alles.
> Jedenfalls habe ich deine Behauptungen und Thesen hier schon dutzendemale widelegt und die Realität hat mir bis jetzt immer recht gegeben.
> Ich erinnere dich daran, das die Ukrainische Donbass Armee schon längst gekesselt und vernichtet wurde und Odessa ist auch schon lange eingenommen, plus Dutzende anderer deines teilweise absurden Thesen und Behauptungen. "Leider" können die halt nicht in der Realität bestehen.



Kannst du gerne.
Was ich nicht gedacht hatte, war der Einsatz geringer Kräfte durch Russland und der Wille des Westens zur Eskalation.
Was wir jetzt sehen,  ist nicht der Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Ländern.
Dementsprechend wird es länger dauern, aber am Ergebnis nichts ändern, außer das noch weniger von der Ukraine übrig bleiben wird.
Am Ende werden wir sehen was herauskommt.

Ich nehme die gleichen Realitäten wahr wie du, nur interpretiere ich sie mit anderem Hintergrundwissen .
Für dich ist die russische Armee nicht ernst zunehmend, was ich völlig anders sehe und da ich auch russische Seiten lese, militärische Analysen verfolge die sich als korrekt erwiesen,  komme ich zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen.

Du gehst mit einem anderem Hintergrund und Wissen an die Materie heran, was auch völlig ok ist, aber du liegst eben auch vielfach falsch.

Gerade wirtschaftlich zeigt sich doch wie falsch viele bei uns lagen und welche Auswirkungen auf uns zukommen.
Hast du vor Monaten gedacht das due Russen so einen Dtohnenkrieg entfachen?
Was denkst du was auf russischen Seiten kritisiert wurde, aber sie lernen schnell und passen sich an, während hier immer noch gemächlich Panzer modernisiert werden, obwohl 500 polnische Panzer ersetzt werden müssen.
Und Tschechische, Slowakische, Slowenische...
Was bringt ein IRIS und 4 NASMAS und vielleicht uralte Hawk Luftabwehrsysteme gegen billige Drohnen in Massen?

Die werden auch nicht mit de  alten sowjetischen System kompatibel sein und isoliert auf ihren Bereich arbeiten müssen.  Sollten sie im aktiven Modus arbeiten, sind sie Ziele.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt sehen,  ist nicht der Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Ländern.


Ach komm, nun raus mit dem russischen Narativ und fabulier nicht wieder dadrum herrum, was du eigentlich sagen willst ist das wir in der Ukraine den Kampf des Westens, welches Russland auslöschen will, über die Ukraine, als "ihr Stellvertreter", gegen Russland sehen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende werden wir sehen was herauskommt.


Ja, das solche Typen wie du erleben dürfen wie ihr Kremlmessias versagt, noch lieber als dieses würde ich dann nur noch sehen, dass man so miese Mitläufertypen wie Dich, auch gleich mit auf eine Anklagebank bringen würde, auch wenn das (leider) nicht geschehen wird.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich nehme die gleichen Realitäten wahr wie du, nur interpretiere ich sie mit anderem Hintergrundwissen .
> Für dich ist die russische Armee nicht ernst zunehmend, was ich völlig anders sehe und da ich auch russische Seiten lese, militärische Analysen verfolge die sich als korrekt erwiesen,  komme ich zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen.


Du nimmst überhaupt keine Realitäten gewar, du bist einfach nur ein anonymer kleiner prorussischer Rassist, das hast du in deiner PN zu genüge bewiesen und zudem auch ein kremlenaher Medientroll, der die Narative des Kreml in einer Tour unreflektiert runterratert und wiederkeut, sei es politisch, oder militärisch, das ist auch schon alles.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du gehst mit einem anderem Hintergrund und Wissen an die Materie heran, was auch völlig ok ist, aber du liegst eben auch vielfach falsch.


So?
Dann zähl doch mal auf wo Don überall falsch lag.
Einfach Behauptungen in den Raum pfeffern kann schließlich jeder...
Er mag sicherlich manchmal (sozial)politisch, auf Grund seiner Sicht auf die Dinge, "schräge" Meinungen haben (nichts für ungut Don), aber seine Äußerungen in Bezug auf militärische Aspekte des Krieges in der Ukrainie, waren bis jetzt in der Regel, soweit es eben Informationslagen zulassen, nie vollständig neben den Entwicklungen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade wirtschaftlich zeigt sich doch wie falsch viele bei uns lagen und welche Auswirkungen auf uns zukommen.


Na hat der Kreml dir wieder "versichert" wie wir alle hier in Europa, im Winter, ohne russisches Gas, erfrieren werden?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du vor Monaten gedacht das due Russen so einen Dtohnenkrieg entfachen?


Welcher Drohnenkrieg?
Mit Drohnen auf, Dämme, Pumpwerke, Wärmekraftwerke und Umspannwerke zu feuern ist sicher alles, aber kein Krieg, sondern lediglich billiger Terrorismus, aber halt mal Moskau ruhig weiter die Stange, du verkapter Rechtsabbieger.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was denkst du was auf russischen Seiten kritisiert wurde, aber sie lernen schnell und passen sich an, während hier immer noch gemächlich Panzer modernisiert werden, obwohl 500 polnische Panzer ersetzt werden müssen.
> Und Tschechische, Slowakische, Slowenische...


Scheinbar nicht schnell genug, bei 100-300 Toten pro Tag, die in Russland, in einigen Provinzen, als" in der Ukraine (als Held) gefallen" beerdigt werden.
Aber vielleicht lernen  die die (noch) leben ja früh genug das eigentlich wichtige, bevor sie auch mit Stiefel vorran in der "Heldenerde" landen, das es besser ist lebend aus der Ukraine abzuziehen, als ein toter "russischer Held" zu sein.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was bringt ein IRIS und 4 NASMAS und vielleicht uralte Hawk Luftabwehrsysteme gegen billige Drohnen in Massen?


Was bringt billiger Drohnenterror den für Ergebnisse, außer das die Menschen in der Ukraine die Russen noch mehr hassen lernen, als sowieso schon?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin.


Geh wieder zurück in deinen Backofen, wo Bratgeflügel wie du hingehörst, das hätte auch mehr "Sinn", als dein ewig gleiches  Geseier hier, jedes mal aufs neue hinzukotzen.


----------



## brooker (7. November 2022)

... das zuletzt beschlossene 400MioUSD Paket der USA wird u.a. eine größere Menge an bewaffneten Transportfahrzeugen M1117 mit dezidierter Panzerung gegen Minen und Sprengfallen umfassen. Bin gespannt, wie sich der Radantrieb im Winter und Frühjahr schlägt. Wenn man sich die Eigenschaften und Transportkapas des Fahrzeuges anschaut, verfolgt die Militärführung in der UKR wohl weiterhin die Taktik der schnellen Vorstöße in vermeindliche Schwachstellen der Front.









						Ukraine erhält 250 4x4 Transportpanzer vom Typ M1117
					

Die Ukraine erhält im Rahmen des Ukraine Security Assistance Initiative (USAI) Hilfsprogramms insgesamt 250 geschützte Radfahrzeuge vom Typ Textron M1117 Guardian Armored Security Vehicle.




					soldat-und-technik.de


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Eigenschaften und Transportkapas des Fahrzeuges anschaut, verfolgt die Militärführung in der UKR wohl weiterhin die Taktik der schnellen Vorstöße in vermeindliche Schwachstellen der Front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie verfolgen diese Taktik weil es ihnen an schweren Gerät (vollwertige Schützenpanzer & Kampfpanzer) fehlt.
Nicht weil es die Ukrainische Armee so spaßig findet, ihre Angriffe auf russische Stellungen mit Humvees und sowas wie dem M1117 durchzuführen.
Aber wenn man nicht genug vom anderen hat, muss man halt nehmen was da ist.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie verfolgen diese Taktik ...
> Nicht weil es die Ukrainische Armee so spaßig findet, ...



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. 

Was sind denn für dich vollwertige Schützen-Panzer und Kampf-Panzer welche der UKR fehlen?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Was sind denn für dich vollwertige Schützen-Panzer und Kampf-Panzer welche der UKR fehlen?



Etwas in Richtung wie Marder, Breadly, oder Warrior, was auch Beschuss von 20mm und 30mm Maschinenkanonen, an der Front, abkann und dort nicht schon allerspätestens ab schweren Kaliber 12,7mm Maschinenegewehren wie Butter durchschossen werden kann, sowie mehr als nur ein Kaliber .50 MG, zur Unterstützung (Selbstschutz), auf dem Dach besitzt.


----------



## Eckism (8. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geh wieder zurück in deinen Backofen, wo Bratgeflügel wie du hingehörst, das hätte auch mehr "Sinn", als dein ewig gleiches  Geseier hier, jedes mal aufs neue hinzukotzen.


Da könnte sich auch einer freiwillig zur russischen Armee melden...damit wenigsten ein russischer "Kämpfer" noch ne Siegesmoral hat.^^


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ich nicht gedacht hatte, war der Einsatz geringer Kräfte durch Russland und der Wille des Westens zur Eskalation.


Ja deine Fantasiezahlen zu den Separatisten kennen wir und dein Narrativ das die Russen nur "Hiwis" sind/waren, hat nur so rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Ja klar der Westen eskaliert, nach meiner Realität hat die Russische Föderation am 24.02.2022 die Ukraine völkerrechtswidrig und verbrecherisch überfallen, aber wie gesagt unterschiedliche Realitäten.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt sehen, ist nicht der Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Ländern.


Das ist ja zusammen mit der westlichen Eskalation gedacht und das lächerlichste Narrativ überhaupt! Was macht den der Westen anderes als Lagerbestände liefern? Gibt es irgendeine Art von Mobilisierung oder Kriegswirtschaft?
Was wohl passieren würde, wenn der Westen nur 20% wirtschaftlich "mobilisieren" würde, sprich diese 20% auf Kriegswirtschaft umstellen würde?
Komischwerweise war ja das Lend Lease der USA für die UdSSR im WWII völlig in Ordnung, man bekam es sogar für 0,0 Cent, jetzt da man selber der Aggressor ist, kämpft natürlich die heroische Russische Föderation gegen die Nazi Ukraine und den satanistischen Westen, der die Frachheit besitzt der Ukraine zu helfen, weil Russland die komplette europäische Friedensordnung mit Gewalt ändern möchte.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Dementsprechend wird es länger dauern, aber am Ergebnis nichts ändern, außer das noch weniger von der Ukraine übrig bleiben wird.


Das hast das immer noch nicht begriffen, der Zug für die Russische Armee die Ukraine auf dem Schlachtfeld zu besiegen ist längst abgefahren, es wird keinen Angriff Steiners geben.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende werden wir sehen was herauskommt.


Ja werden wir, genauso wie deine Voraussagen zur zerstörten ukrainischen Armee, einem besetzten Odessa etc.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich nehme die gleichen Realitäten wahr wie du, nur interpretiere ich sie mit anderem Hintergrundwissen .
> Für dich ist die russische Armee nicht ernst zunehmend, was ich völlig anders sehe und da ich auch russische Seiten lese, militärische Analysen verfolge die sich als korrekt erwiesen, komme ich zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen.


Du nimmst militärische Fakten gar nicht zur Kenntnis, sondern erzählst hier nur russische Propaganda, das beißt sich halt eklatant mit der Realität.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du gehst mit einem anderem Hintergrund und Wissen an die Materie heran, was auch völlig ok ist, aber du liegst eben auch vielfach falsch.


Wo lag ich denn militärisch in der Ukraine falsch, meine Posts kann man ja nachlesen, bringe doch mal Beispiele?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade wirtschaftlich zeigt sich doch wie falsch viele bei uns lagen und welche Auswirkungen auf uns zukommen.


Also ich behaupte und das bestätigen auch alle Experten, das es uns wirtschaftlich wesentlich besser geht als der Russischen Föderation und ja es wird wohl 2-3 Jahre einen wirtschaftlichen Knick geben, aber wir können ja mal in 4-5 Jahren uns weiterunterhalten. So oft wie in den letzten 20 Jahren der wirtschaftliche Untergang Deutschlands vorausgesagt wurde, sehe ich dem mehr als gelassen entgegen. Immerhin hat es Deutschland geschafft 17 Millionen Menschen innerhalb von 30 Jahren von Ost- auf West Lebensstandard zu bringen, mit einer komplett maroden und errodierten Infrastruktur und Wirtschaft im Osten. Insoweit bin ich mehr als zuversichtlich.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin.


Du hast noch NIE Sinn darin gesehen, das sich die Ukraine gegen diesen völkerrechtswidrigen und verbrecherischen Angriffskrieg verteidigen will/soll/darf und auch gewinnen kann.
Tja diesmal gab es eben keinen "Krim Triumpf" für den Putler und seine Anhänger!


----------



## Kassalowski (8. November 2022)

> "Wir haben uns eingemischt, wir mischen uns ein und wir werden uns weiterhin einmischen." Jewgenij Prigoschin gibt kurz vor den Midterms in den USA zu, dass sich Russland in Wahlen einmische.











						Russland: "Putins Koch" Prigoschin gibt Einmischung in US-Wahlen zu
					

Jewgenij Prigoschin, Gastronom und Chef der Söldnertruppe Wagner, brüstet sich damit, dass Russland Wahlen in den USA beeinflusse.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Sicher rein zufällig kommt dieses "Eingeständnis" gerade jetzt. Kann man eigentlich nur hoffen, dass das nach hinten losgeht. Normalerweise sollte das ja zu erwarten sein, aber bei den Amis kann man durchaus auch das Gegenteil erwarten. ^^


----------



## JePe (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ich nicht gedacht hatte, war der Einsatz geringer Kräfte durch Russland und der Wille des Westens zur Eskalation.



Eigentlich war es eher so, dass Du bis kurz vor 5:45 Uhr tapfer behauptest hast, alles Gerede von einem russischen Angriff sei nur russophobe Hysterie.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wir jetzt sehen,  ist nicht der Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Ländern.



Welches ist denn genau das andere Land? "Der Westen" scheint mir jetzt eher eine Himmelsrichtung zu sein. Oder eine rhetorische Projektionsflaeche "des Ostens".



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich erinnere an Leute wie Biermann, Krug und viele andere, die das eingefordert haben.



Krug ist 2016 gestorben und darum erspart geblieben, von Dir als Kronzeuge missbraucht zu werden. Was Biermann - Sohn eines juedischen und kommunistischen Vaters - zum Thema denkt, kannst Du hier oder hier auszugsweise nachlesen.

Meinungsfreiheit ist weder das unbehelligte Breittreten des immer gleichen Quarks noch das ungestrafte Verbreiten laengst widerlegter Unwahrheiten. Und eine Diskussion ist nur dann ueberhaupt sinnvoll, wenn alle Diskussionsteilnehmer in der Lage sind zu erkennen, wenn sie in der Sache widerlegt wurden - und willens, das zu akzeptieren. Die und dem anderen fehlt es mindestens am Einen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2022)

Russische Zentralbank: „Sanktionen sehr mächtig“
					






					orf.at
				











						Liveblog: + Amerikanische UN-Botschafterin besucht Kiew +
					

Die US-Botschafterin bei den Vereinten Nationen ist zu Gesprächen in die ukrainische Hauptstadt Kiew gereist. Russland verbietet die Zusammenarbeit mit 74 westlichen Unternehmen. Alle Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Entgegen der Aussage die man öfter liest, wirken die Sanktionen gegen Russland. Das bestätigt jetzt auch die Chefin der russischen Zentralbank.

Sehr gut, ich hoffe, dass die Sanktionen noch weiter angezogen werden.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Russland: "Putins Koch" Prigoschin gibt Einmischung in US-Wahlen zu
> 
> 
> Jewgenij Prigoschin, Gastronom und Chef der Söldnertruppe Wagner, brüstet sich damit, dass Russland Wahlen in den USA beeinflusse.
> ...



... was für eine Story! Der Koch von Putin plaudert hoch sensibles Material aus. Und dann noch exklusiv gegenüber westlichen Medien. Wow!

------

@Kaaruzo, am 30.10.2022 beschäftigte sich die NewYorkTimes u.a. damit, wie Russland seinen Krieg in der Ukraine finanziert.

Es sind sehr interessante Charts die u.a. zeigen, dass nicht alle aus der EU mitziehen und auch die USA bereits rumtrickst. Finally, " ... bisher unterstreichen die Daten, wie tief Russland mit der Weltwirtschaft verflochten ist ...  Versuche westlicher Nationen, mit Sanktionen und anderen Maßnahmen die russische Wirtschaft lahmzulegen, hatten bisher nur begrenzte Wirkung."









						How Russia Pays for War
					

International trade with Russia boomed this year, filling Moscow’s war chest — even as countries imposed sanctions after the Ukraine invasion.



					www.nytimes.com
				




Übrigens, bspw. in Opera kann man sich den Beitrag gut übersetzen lassen.

Kommentiert wurde das Thema u.a. hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9CcDN2IJlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja deine Fantasiezahlen zu den Separatisten kennen wir und dein Narrativ das die Russen nur "Hiwis" sind/waren, hat nur so rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.



Hast du andere Zahlen? Die von mir genannten Zahlen wurden auch häufig im Westen erwähnt.

ZB. "200'000 eingesetzten russische Soldaten stehen"








						Krieg in der Ukraine - So steht es um die Armeen von Russland und der Ukraine
					

Truppenmoral, Verluste, Stärken: Eine Einordnung zum Zustand der beiden Armeen nach zwei Wochen Krieg.




					www.srf.ch
				




Ich könnte noch andere Quellen ausfindig machen. 

Ich denke das die 700k ukrainischer Truppen akzeptabel sind?








						Tag 138 der russischen Invasion: Eine Million ukrainische Soldaten – was es mit der Zahl auf sich hat
					

Putin reist nach Teheran, Litauen verschärft Sanktionen und eine erfolgreiche Aktion des ukrainischen Militärgeheimdienstes. Der Überblick am Abend.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Statt also 3:1 für einen Angreifer, kämpften die Russen fast im umgekehrten Verhältnis. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja zusammen mit der westlichen Eskalation gedacht und das lächerlichste Narrativ überhaupt! Was macht den der Westen anderes als Lagerbestände liefern? Gibt es irgendeine Art von Mobilisierung oder Kriegswirtschaft?



Kannst du dich noch erinnern wie zurückhaltend man am Anfang war? Jetzt bilden wir in vielen europäischen Ländern Soldaten aus, liefern Waffen und Aufklärungsergebnisse, ohne Bedenken
Was denkst du wer die Drohnen für den Angriff auf die Marine in Sewastopol geliefert hat, oder vielleicht die Koordinaten der Moskwa ?
Wenn man alles zussmmenzieht, finde ich es nicht falsch von einer gewissen Beteiligung auszugehen.
Vieles wird natürlich privatisiert. ZB ist Star Link für die Ukrainische Armee essentiell. 

Ohne die Unterstützung, wäre der Krieg vielleicht im April beendet gewesen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hast das immer noch nicht begriffen, der Zug für die Russische Armee die Ukraine auf dem Schlachtfeld zu besiegen ist längst abgefahren,


Nein.
Was hat die Ukraine wirklich geschafft?  Sie haben fast geräumt Gebiete übernommen und nachdem die Russen ihre überdehnten Linien verdichtet und verstärkt haben, rennen sie nur noch an und werden zurückgeschlagen.
Der Krieg eskaliert und durch die Zerstörung der Infrastrukturen, ist die Ukraine nicht in der Lage ihre Logistik zu   organisieren,  Munition selber zu produzieren, oder Technik zu reparieren, umzurüsten und neu zu bauen.
Sie hat tausende T-64 rumzustehen, die auf und umgerüstet, bzw instandgesetzt werden könnten.

Im Donbass stehen sie unter Druck und verlieren an Boden. Bakmuht. Soledar und gerade wird Belogorovka erobert.

Das alles vor dem Hintergrund eine Welle von über 250k Mobilisierten, die immer noch ausgebildet und vorbereitet werden.
Dies sind mehr Leute, als vorher den Kampf geführt haben und dazu existiert noch die russische Armee mit Wehrpflichtigen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo lag ich denn militärisch in der Ukraine falsch, meine Posts kann man ja nachlesen, bringe doch mal Beispiele?


Einschätzungen zu militärischer Technik, Logistik, Taktik. 
Drohnen fallen mir da gerade ein, oder die Geschichte mit den schwedischen Blitzern.
Sicher ist es schwer in dem ganzen  Twitter und Mediengewitter die Informationen zu sieben, aber dazu sollte man alle Infos einbeziehen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte


Das ist mein Problem.
Zu deiner steilen These von der Angleichung der Standards will ich nicht reden, siehe Renten und Einkommensunterschiede.
Kannst du einen Thread eröffnen.

Wirtschaftlich wird es sich am Anfang nächsten Jahres zeigen, wie weit du richtig liegst.








						Was der Kohlensäure-Mangel zur Folge hat
					

Europaweit können Getränkehersteller nicht genug Kohlensäure zukaufen. Erste Brauereien mussten bereits einen Teil ihrer Produktion stoppen. Die Auswirkungen dürften auch Verbraucher zu spüren bekommen. Von Michaela Neukirch.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Es sind manchmal schon die kleine Dinge.
Trinken wir eben Öttinger....


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Russische Zentralbank: „Sanktionen sehr mächtig“
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keiner hat behauptet das sie nicht wirken, nur wenn man sich den Rubelkurs ansieht, der ein Indikator sein sollte, scheinen die es im Griff zu haben.


----------



## MySound (8. November 2022)

Lieber trink ich als Bayer bis ans Lebensende Öttinger als dem System Putler auch nur einen Millimeter Vorschub zu gewähren.

Tschtans Ansichten hier sind echt - kreativ.


----------



## Poulton (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ohne die Unterstützung, wäre der Krieg vielleicht im April beendet gewesen.


Mit der Folge: Jederzeit an jedem Ort (in der Ukraine), ein weiteres Butscha.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Trinken wir eben Öttinger....


In deinem Fall Warsteiner.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich wird es sich am Anfang nächsten Jahres zeigen, wie weit du richtig liegst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen deutscher und russischer Berichterstattung ist doch, dass das halb volle Glas in Deutschland als eigentlich schon leer und das Glas als zerbrochen dargestellt wird aber am Ende eher voll und dann doch eher robust heile ist, während das halbvolle Glas in Russland quasi schon leer und kurz vorm Zerbrechen ist, die gleichgeschalteten Medien aber so berichten, als wäre es gänzlich heil und zu dem fast voll.

In Deutschland ist alles immer Krise, immer alles kurz vor Untergang und das Glas immer halb leer.


----------



## brooker (8. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen deutscher und russischer Berichterstattung ist doch, dass das halb volle Glas in Deutschland als eigentlich schon leer und das Glas als zerbrochen dargestellt wird aber am Ende eher voll und dann doch eher robust heile ist, während das halbvolle Glas in Russland quasi schon leer und kurz vorm Zerbrechen ist, die gleichgeschalteten Medien aber so berichten, als wäre es gänzlich heil und zu dem fast voll.
> 
> In Deutschland ist alles immer Krise, immer alles kurz vor Untergang und das Glas immer halb leer.



Wie gern würde ich dir Recht geben!

Aber schaue mal ein paar Beiträge höher 

Deutsche Medien vs US Medien


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Donbass stehen sie unter Druck und verlieren an Boden. Bakmuht. Soledar und gerade wird Belogorovka erobert.


Lügerm und Fake News!
Der Rest deines Beitrages geht zu 100% in die gleiche Richtung.


brooker schrieb:


> Wie gern würde ich dir Recht geben!


Soll ich mal Spaßeshalber x Beliebige Kommentare von 2008 heraussuchen, was die Leute auf seriösen Plattformen alles Prophezeit haben? Der Bankerun war *im Internet* förmlich greifbar.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen deutscher und russischer Berichterstattung ist doch, dass das halb volle Glas in Deutschland als eigentlich schon leer und das Glas als zerbrochen dargestellt wird aber am Ende eher voll und dann doch eher robust heile ist, während das halbvolle Glas in Russland quasi schon leer und kurz vorm Zerbrechen ist, die gleichgeschalteten Medien aber so berichten, als wäre es gänzlich heil und zu dem fast voll.
> 
> In Deutschland ist alles immer Krise, immer alles kurz vor Untergang und das Glas immer halb leer.


Genau das!  
Besser hätte ich das auch nicht ausdrücken können!
Mit mehr Lebenserfahrung wird man viel gelassener und wenn man keine Agenda verfolgt, weiss man das auch einzuschätzen, nicht wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird!


----------



## Tschetan (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lügerm und Fake News!
> Der Rest deines Beitrages geht zu 100% in die gleiche Richtung.


"Der Oberbefehlshaber der ukrainischen Streitkräfte, General Valerii Saluzhnyi, berichtete am 4. November, dass die russischen Streitkräfte die Intensität der Feindseligkeiten in bestimmten Abschnitten der Front mit bis zu 80 täglichen Angriffen verdreifacht haben.[1] Der ukrainische Generalstab berichtete, dass die russischen Streitkräfte diese Offensivoperationen derzeit auf Bachmut, Avdiivka und das westliche Gebiet Donezk konzentrieren.[2] Der Sprecher der ukrainischen Osttruppengruppe, Serhij Tscherevatyi, erklärte am 4. November, dass russische Streitkräfte wahrscheinlich versuchen würden, Bachmut und Soledar in der Oblast Donezk zu erobern, damit Russland mit der Ankündigung der „Befreiung“ des Donbass irgendeine Art von Erfolg verkünden kann "





__





						Institute for the Study of War
					

This page collects ISW and CTP's updates on the conflict in Ukraine. In late February 2022, ISW began publishing daily synthetic products covering key events related to renewed Russian aggression against Ukraine.




					www.understandingwar.org
				




ISW ist das völlige Gefenteil russischer Propaganda .

Wenn selbst der ukrainische Generalstab darüber berichtet und von einer beabsichtigten Eroberung, due natürlich keine Bedeutung hat, sieht es schon ein wenig nach " Druck " aus?
Du kannst sehen wie die Stadt langsam " eingekreist" wird. Diese Stadt ist der Dreh und Angelpunkt im Donbass und dort sind die Wagner Typen.
Fällt Bakmuth, ist freies Gelände bis Kramatogorsk und auch das Gebiet ist schwer zu halten.
Das Gebiet hat mehr Relevanz,  als due leeren Wälder bei Kupjansk.









						Ukrainian military repelled Russian attacks near Krasnohorivka, Bakhmut, Ivanhrad, Opytne, Klischiyivka, Maryinka, Pavlivka, Vodyane and Mayorsk of Donetsk region and Bilohorivka of Luhansk region  , - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in
					

Ukrainian military repelled Russian attacks near Krasnohorivka, Bakhmut, Ivanhrad, Opytne, Klischiyivka, Maryinka, Pavlivka, Vodyane and Mayorsk of Donetsk region and Bilohorivka of Luhansk region  , - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report            . Live...




					liveuamap.com
				




Leider dauert die Aktualisierung sehr lange.

Weitere Angriffe laufen bei Vuhledar, Krasnohorivka, Marinka.

Bilogorivka ist ein weiterer Punkt,  der den Ukrainern im Gebiet  Kremina Probleme bereiten kann.

Ich habe es nicht nötig zu " lügen".

Kannst ja gerne deine Sicht erläutern?


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

@ Tschetan

Ist das du neue Herangehensweise, seinen Post komplett nach einer Antwort zu ändern, um dann mit dem geänderten Post zu antworten?

Ich bestreite nicht deine Behauptungen bzgl. Russischer Angriffe auf besagte Orte, allerdings betsreite ich massiv irgendwelche Erfolge oder Eroberungen, denn die gab es bis jetzt nicht. Es gibt 50-100m Meter Erfolge und dann wieder Gegenangriffe und bis jetzt gibt es seit *Monaten *nicht ein einziges greifbares militärisches Ergebnis für die Russische Armee, sondern ausschließlich horrende Verluste und eine stehende ukrainische Front (Donbass), die zwar dauer berannt wird, aber eben stand hält. Und genau das wird so bleiben!
Die Frustration auf Russischer Seite ist ja entsprechend groß!


----------



## Tschetan (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist das du neue Herangehensweise, seinen Post komplett nach einer Antwort zu ändern, um dann mit dem geänderten Post zu antworten?



Bin ich jetzt etwas ratlos.  Was meinst du?


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das alles vor dem Hintergrund von 318000 neuen Kämpfern, die jetzt allmählich an der Front eintreffen werden.
> Alles ehemalige gediente Soldaten, teilweise mit Kampferfahrung, die jetzt " fit" gemacht werden.
> Was sollen die Ukrainer da noch entgegensetzten?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Heute hat das Verteidigungsministerium der Russischen Föderation die Situation kommentiert.
> 
> Das Verteidigungsministerium berichtet, dass die 155. Marinebrigade der Pazifikflotte bei den Kämpfen im Gebiet Pawlowka Verluste von etwa 1 % Toten und etwa 7 % Verwundeten erlitten hat."


So viel zu den Aussagen der Russen und den 318000 "kampferfahrenen" Rekruten die an die Front kommen!









						"Ganze Bataillone von Mobilisierten sterben in Schützengräben"
					

Mobilisierte Soldaten sollen die russische Verteidigungslinie stopfen. Dafür werden sie an der Front wortwörtlich ausgesetzt. Auf sich allein gestellt und schlecht ausgerüstet versuchen sie irgendwie, Artillerie, Drohnen und Raketen zu überleben. Das gelingt nur den wenigsten, wie Rückkehrer...




					www.n-tv.de
				











						Russischer Soldat "bedankt sich" für Ausrüstung-Set
					

Vor laufender Kamera packt ein russischer Rekrut ein Care-Paket aus, das er nach eigenen Worten von dem Gouverneur der Region Archangelsk erhalten hat. Abgelaufene Lebensmittel, Gummi- statt Winterstiefel, eine dünne Yogamatte und weitere nutzlose Gegenstände entdeckt er in der Tüte. Der Soldat...




					www.n-tv.de
				




Sie schmelzen dahin wie der Schnee in der Sonne und dann warten wir mal auf den Winter.


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Aber schaue mal ein paar Beiträge höher
> 
> Deutsche Medien vs US Medien


Aus dem Artikel der NYT geht nur hervor, dass die Russen deutlich mehr Geld auch aus Teilen der die Russen schassenden Ländern bekommen hat. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den Preisen, die teils für Energieträger bezahlt werden mussten. Das wurde auch hierzulande immer wieder thematisiert und hervorgehoben. Besonders beim Öl war das so eine Sache. Beim Gas hat Russland ja aus strategischen Gründen zumindest uns den Hahn abgedreht und dann nicht genug Wert auf die Pipelines in der Ostsee gelegt. Beim Öl kommt das Aus am Ende des Jahres. Das wird nochmal richtig in Russland wehtun.

Was den Handelszuwachs mit anderen Ländern angeht, naja, das ist ja auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, hat man doch seitens der Russen Rohstoffe und Energieträger für Länder wie Indien oder China deutlich vergünstigt, was die dazu motivierte mal so richtig dolle einzukaufen. Ob das aber von Dauer ist?

Ich denke wie schon seit den Anfängen der Sanktionen, dass es ist noch viel zu früh ist, um ein Fazit zu ziehen. Lass uns mal am 24.02.2023 einen ersten sehr dünnen Strich drunter ziehen und dann mit aktuellen Daten versuchen einen Hauch von Zwischenbilanz zu ziehen.

Und noch am Rande zu deinem Video von weiter oben: Der Kerl wurde mir beim Klogang in die Google-Discover-Timeline geschoben. Gab glatt instant Verstopfung bei mir!


----------



## brooker (8. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel der NYT geht nur hervor, dass die Russen deutlich mehr Geld auch aus Teilen der die Russen schassenden Ländern bekommen hat. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den Preisen, die teils für Energieträger bezahlt werden mussten. Das wurde auch hierzulande immer wieder thematisiert und hervorgehoben. Besonders beim Öl war das so eine Sache. Beim Gas hat Russland ja aus strategischen Gründen zumindest uns den Hahn abgedreht und dann nicht genug Wert auf die Pipelines in der Ostsee gelegt. Beim Öl kommt das Aus am Ende des Jahres. Das wird nochmal richtig in Russland wehtun.
> 
> Was den Handelszuwachs mit anderen Ländern angeht, naja, das ist ja auch nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, hat man doch seitens der Russen Rohstoffe und Energieträger für Länder wie Indien oder China deutlich vergünstigt, was die dazu motivierte mal so richtig dolle einzukaufen. Ob das aber von Dauer ist?



Sprich, dass Fazit was die NYT zieht ist d.M.n. falsch?

" ... bisher unterstreichen die Daten, wie tief Russland mit der Weltwirtschaft verflochten ist ... Versuche westlicher Nationen, mit Sanktionen und anderen Maßnahmen die russische Wirtschaft lahmzulegen, hatten bisher nur begrenzte Wirkung."


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Sprich, dass Fazit was die NYT zieht ist d.M.n. falsch?


Nein, mit den ihnen _verfügbaren Daten_ von März 2022 bis zum Zeitpunkt des Artikel stimmt das vermutlich so. Es wurden ja auch seitens der USA, GB oder der EU keine Totalblockaden des Handels angestrebt. Es ging immer und geht immer noch darum den Angriffskrieg für Russland so richtig teuer zu machen. Und wie das letztendlich wirkt, dass steht auch in dem Artikel. Denn da schreiben die von der NYT



> Russia’s ample trade, and the war chest it has generated, could start to dwindle in the next year as more sanctions bite.
> 
> Alexander Gabuev, a senior fellow at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, said that he expects the volume of Russian exports to drop significantly in the longer run as Europe gradually turns to new sources of energy, and as further sanctions, including a potential oil price cap, take effect.



Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Für ein Fazit ist es, so wie es die Politik bei uns von Anfang an auch offen gesagt hat, viel zu früh!


----------



## brooker (8. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, mit den ihnen _verfügbaren Daten_ von März 2022 bis zum Zeitpunkt des Artikel stimmt das vermutlich so. Es wurden ja auch seitens der USA, GB oder der EU keine Totalblockaden des Handels angestrebt. Es ging immer und geht immer noch darum den Angriffskrieg für Russland so richtig teuer zu machen. Und wie das letztendlich wirkt, dass steht auch in dem Artikel. Denn da schreiben die von der NYT
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Für ein Fazit ist es, so wie es die Politik bei uns von Anfang an auch offen gesagt hat, viel zu früh!



... alles eine Frage der Definition. Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sehe ich die Aussage der NYT auf Basis der ausgewiesenen Kennzahlen als richtig an: " ... bisher unterstreichen die Daten, wie tief Russland mit der Weltwirtschaft verflochten ist ... Versuche westlicher Nationen, mit Sanktionen und anderen Maßnahmen die russische Wirtschaft lahmzulegen, hatten bisher nur begrenzte Wirkung."

Die "begrenzte Wirkung", in Kombination mit dem Hinweis der Verpflechtung Russland mit den Märkten sowie die Umstrukturierung der Märkte, kann man problemlos auch zum besseren Verständnis in "nicht im gewünschten Umfang" zusammenfassen.

Wenn heute ein anderes Medium ohne abweichende Kennzahlen etwas gegenteiliges behauptet, kann es folglich nur falsch sein. Richtig?


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ...


Du legst dich fest, weil du dich festlegen willst, weil es in deine Agenda passt. Gleichzeitig ignorierst du andere Aussagen aus deiner Quelle. Das ist selektive Wahrnehmung und nichts anderes.

Ich dagegen sage: abwarten, und gleich dazu warum man abwarten sollte.


----------



## MySound (9. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon solltest du dich mit falschen Aussagen auskennen?



Das sagt ja absolut er richtige. Bin gespannt t ab wann Russland mit Hilfe der 318.000 höchst motivierten Elitetruppen richtig hart gewinnen wird. 

Ich mein, sollten sie doch noch Ausrüstung (außer OBs) für die Truppen finden, so erfrieren sie wenigstens nicht im Winter. Aber selbst das bezweifle ich.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Ich mein, sollten sie doch noch Ausrüstung (außer OBs) für die Truppen finden, so erfrieren sie wenigstens nicht im Winter. Aber selbst das bezweifle ich.


Sie müssen sie erstmal mit ihren beschränkten Kapazitäten an den Mann bringen, abseits von "haben"!
Aber wir "Nichtwissenden" unterschätzen ja durchweg die so ruhmreiche und erfolgreiche Russische Armee, mit ihren taktisch so geschickten Rückzügen, inklusiver Eisenbahnlinien und Logistik.
"Verstehst du das einfach nicht"?


----------



## compisucher (9. November 2022)

Na ja, vor Kriegsausbruch im Februar 2022 hat Russland mit Krim und den Seperatistengebieten zusammen grob 49.000 km² = 8 % der Ukraine (609.000 km²) besetzt gehalten. 
Aktuell sind es grob 125.000 km² = ca. 20,5 % der Ukraine.

Trotz auf dem Papier erdrückende Materialüberlegenheit in 9 Monaten gerade mal 75.000 km² (weniger als die Fläche Ungarns = 93.000 km² ) zu erobern ist unterirdisch miserabel.
Militärisch kann man den Russen schlichtweg nur Vollversagen attestieren.
Die mit wohl uneinholbarem Abstand schlechteste Armee, die seit Menschengedenken auf dem Planeten herumgelatscht ist.

Naja, zum Glück....


----------



## brooker (9. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du legst dich fest, weil du dich festlegen willst, weil es in deine Agenda passt. Gleichzeitig ignorierst du andere Aussagen aus deiner Quelle. Das ist selektive Wahrnehmung und nichts anderes.
> 
> Ich dagegen sage: abwarten, und gleich dazu warum man abwarten sollte.



Nicht ich lege mich fest, sondern die NYT.

Welche Aussagen der Quelle soll ich den deiner Meinung nach ignorieren?

Abwarten kann man immer. Aber wenn man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auf die Wirkung der Sanktionen schaut, hat die NYT recht. Das wurde entsprechend hergeleitet und ist jederman nachvollziehbar.

Ich weiss, es fällt dir schwer und es wird auch nicht über deine Lippen kommen, aber der so genannte und geplante wirtschaftliche Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland zeigt bisher nicht die gewünschte Wirkung.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Abwarten kann man immer. Aber wenn man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auf die Wirkung der Sanktionen schaut, hat die NYT recht. Das wurde entsprechend hergeleitet und ist jederman nachvollziehbar.


Sanktionen können in der Regel gar nicht nach ein paar Monaten wirken, hat unteranderen etwas Lagerhaltung zu tun, aber man muss sich die Zahlen aus dem Artikel nur etwas genauer anschauen, um zu verstehen das die Wirkungen noch eintreten . Es gibt eine ganze Reihe essentiell wichtiger westlicher Exportgüter und Schlüsseltechnologien, die Russland auf mittlere und lange Sicht für seine Wirtschaft braucht und dieser Schaden wird nach und nach eintreten. Sanktionen waren schon immer ein Marathon noch nie ein Sprint.

Davon abgesehen, läuft es militärisch nach wie vor beschissen für die Russische Armee, man zieht sich jetzt offiziell vom gesammten westlichen Dnipro Ufer inkl. Cherson zurück.
Warum wohl, wenn man eigentlich Odessa erobern möchte und angeblich eine so starke Armee hat?








						Ukraine: Russland ordnet Rückzug von Truppen aus Teilen von Cherson an
					

Russlands Truppen ziehen sich aus einem strategisch wichtigen Teil des Gebiets um Cherson zurück. Verteidigungsminister Schoigu ordnete die Räumung des westlichen Ufers des Flusses Dnjepr an.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Kreml zieht Truppen vom westlichen Dnipro-Ufer ab
					

Seit Wochen befinden sich Moskaus Truppen am westlichen Ufer des Dnipro in einer prekären Lage. Weil die ukrainischen Streitkräfte die Brücken über den Fluss beschädigen, stockt der Nachschub für die Verbände des Kreml. Nun ordnet Russlands Verteidigungsminister Schoigu den Rückzug aus dem...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tekkla (9. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich weiss, es fällt dir schwer und es wird auch nicht über deine Lippen kommen, aber der so genannte und geplante wirtschaftliche Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland zeigt bisher nicht die gewünschte Wirkung.


Kurzfristig betrachtet, da stimmt das. Habe ich auch nie bestritten. Im Gegenteil! Ich sage lediglich, dass die Sanktionen auf mittel- und langfristig angelegt sind. Bisher wurschteln sich die Russen noch so durch. Durchwurschteln und mit Propaganda so tun als wenn kaum was wäre. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Schauen wir nach einem Jahr Krieg mal ganz vorsichtig, was sich so getan hat. Nach zwei Jahren Krieg kommen dann erst die belastbaren Zahlen ans Licht. Bin gespannt, wer am ehesten jammert. Wir, die vermeintlich wohlstandsverlotterten Westler, oder die mit Propaganda bis zur Kotzgrenze abgefüllten Russen. Spannende Zeiten!


----------



## Optiki (9. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> , aber der so genannte und geplante wirtschaftliche Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland zeigt bisher nicht die gewünschte Wirkung.


man kann in der heutigen Zeit so gut wie keinen wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg führen und zu den Problemen Russlands, die aus den Sanktionen hervor gehen habe ich bereits ausführlich Grundlagen zur Diskussion gegeben... also anstatt eure Schallplatte immer wieder von vorne zu starten, lernt endlich mal ordentlich auf die Punkte von Anderen einzugehen 


Adios Stremousov, hello Kherson


----------



## MySound (9. November 2022)

So much winning


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> So much winning


Wenn das alles wirklich ordentlich über die Bühne gehen wird, kann die Ukraine danach zwischen 6-10 Brigaden für andere Fronten frei machen, und bei Cherson sind ja ziemlich gute Kampfbrigaden.
Dazu läuft jetzt die beschlossenen EU/Nato Mission an:


> +++ 21:43 EU-Ausbildung ukrainischer Soldaten rückt näher +++​Deutschland und die anderen 26 EU-Staaten wollen bei einem Außenministertreffen am Montag den Start der Ausbildungsmission für ukrainische Streitkräfte beschließen. Der Ausschuss der ständigen Vertreter der EU-Staaten in Brüssel billigt einstimmig entsprechende Planungen, wie mehrere Diplomaten bestätigen. Geplant ist, dass zunächst etwa 15.000 ukrainische Soldatinnen und Soldaten in Deutschland, Polen und anderen EU-Ländern ausgebildet werden. Deutschland hat angeboten, eine Gefechtsausbildung für Kompanien und Taktikübungen für einen Brigadestab und die untergeordneten Bataillonsstäbe zu organisieren. Zudem soll es ein Training für Trainer, Sanitätsausbildungen und Waffensystemschulungen in enger Kooperation mit der Industrie geben. Insgesamt könnte in Deutschland in den kommenden Monaten eine Brigade mit bis zu 5000 ukrainischen Soldatinnen und Soldaten trainiert werden.


Insoweit dürfen sich die Russen auf das neue Jahr "freuen", ich glaube da werden die Ukrainer wieder an einem Schwachpunkt der Front zur Tat schreiten, nur diesmal mit wesentlich mehr Truppen.
Können die Ukrainer wirklich mal mit 10 Brigaden eine Front durchbrechen, wird es ziemlich brenslig, da ist dann nur noch wenig mit schnell laufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit dürfen sich die Russen auf das neue Jahr "freuen", ich glaube da werden die Ukrainer wieder an einem Schwachpunkt der Front zur Tat schreiten, nur diesmal mit wesentlich mehr Truppen.
> Können die Ukrainer wirklich mal mit 10 Brigaden eine Front durchbrechen, wird es ziemlich brenslig, da ist dann nur noch wenig mit schnell laufen.


Ich hatte Gestern auch  gelesen die ukrainische Regierung würde sich mit der Bundesregierung im Moment nochmal in Gesprächen befinden, was die Lieferung von deutschen Kampf- und Schützenpanzern angeht und es hieß aus ukrainischen Regierungskreisen wohl dazu, das diese bis jetzt "recht zuversichtlich" klingen würden, was eine Zustimmung dafür von deutsche Seite angehe.

Es könnte, wenn die Gespräche dazu bis jetzt wirklich so "gut verlaufen" sollten, also durchaus auch passieren, das man nächstes Frühjahr, auf ukrainischer Seite, auch Leopard 1, vielleicht sogar Leopard 2A4 und Marder rollen sehen könnte, was im Grunde nur wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2022)

Ach das Pz/SPz Thema, es bleibt ein Rätsel warum niemand liefert.
Die USA machen ja derzeit lieber ein paar weitere olle T72 fit anstatt  mal M1 zu liefern, aber der Irak hat welche bekommen (und auch an den IS verloren).


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach das Pz/SPz Thema, es bleibt ein Rätsel warum niemand liefert.
> Die USA machen ja derzeit lieber ein paar weitere olle T72 fit anstatt  mal M1 zu liefern, aber der Irak hat welche bekommen (und auch an den IS verloren).


Was die reitet geht über meinen Horizont, man kann es echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2022)

Das nervige ist nur, dass auf Twitter immer nur Deutschland geblamed wird...


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das nervige ist nur, dass auf Twitter immer nur Deutschland geblamed wird...



... das kommt mir ganz genauso vor. Stell dir doch mal die Frage warum das so ist!


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das nervige ist nur, dass auf Twitter immer nur Deutschland geblamed wird...


Weil wir nun mal wie die fette Spinne mitten im europäischen Netz sitzen, uns an allen um uns herum seit Jahrzehnten  laben, wir dafür auch ohne Krieg  echt nicht gemocht werden und nun im Fall der Fälle, wo es darauf ankommt Eier aus Stahl zu beweisen, uns um die Verantwortung drücken.

Du musst einfach realisieren, dass wir Deutschen abseits von irgendwelchen Faschisten und Neonazis in den Ländern der Welt (inkl. Russland) nicht gemocht werden. Wir machen voll einen auf moralisch, aber wenn es um dicke Geschäfte geht, dann sind wir im Zweifel eher miese Kapitalisten denn Wohltäter, während man uns dieses Verhalten nach innen dann als gute Taten verkauft.  Wenn du durch die Welt kommst und erfährst, zu welchen Konditionen z.B. Entwicklungshilfen vergeben werden, die eher Wirtschaftsförderung für heimische Unternehmen sind, und du dann auf Leute triffst, die dir erzählen, dass wir ja für die ganze, faule Welt bezahlen, dann haste einen ungefähren Eindruck dessen, was ich meine.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. November 2022)

*Ich habe hier gerade mal wieder durchgewischt, nur falls sich wer wundert wo die ganzen Posts hin sind... 

Ich bitte darum das beim Thema geblieben wird und diese Seitenlangen OT Ausschweifungen aufhören.  *


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... das kommt mir ganz genauso vor. Stell dir doch mal die Frage warum das so ist!


Sag Du uns doch einfach was Du glaubst was die Antwort darauf ist  .


----------



## Tschetan (10. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach das Pz/SPz Thema, es bleibt ein Rätsel warum niemand liefert.
> Die USA machen ja derzeit lieber ein paar weitere olle T72 fit anstatt  mal M1 zu liefern, aber der Irak hat welche bekommen (und auch an den IS verloren).



Meinst du das dieser Panzer mit seinem Gewicht, immerhin rund 62t und der "durstigen" Gasturbine , wirklich eine Verstärkung ist?
Dazu das Logistikprobleme mit anderer Munition, Instandsetzung und Reparatur .
Viele Gimmicks des Panzers sind sicher gut,  aber in der Topographie nicht unbedingt nötig.

Der Bodendruck eines M1A2 Panzers beträgt 1,085, während ein T-90 bei rund 0,87 liegt.

Gleichzeitig werden Panzer häufig als Schutz und Transportmittel für die Infantrie genutzt, so das Panzer wie M1 und Leo nicht zwingend notwendig sind.

Ähnliche Probleme sehe ich auch bei diversen SPZ.
Sowjetische Panzer sind schon sehr gut an die Topographie angepasst. 

Vielleicht wäre es klüger die auf Halde stehenden T-64 in Polen und Tschechien instand zu setzten, wenn man schon Waffen liefern will.

Der Leo1 ist wiederum ein leichterer, schneller Panzer, aber die Panzerung ist praktisch nicht vorhanden, wodurch er in der Rolle, in der Panzer in der Ukraine kämpfen, eher ungeeignet ist.
Dazu wieder das Thema Logistik.
Schon Polen hat damit zu tun 3 Typen am laufen zu halten.


----------



## JePe (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> (...)der so genannte und geplante wirtschaftliche Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland zeigt bisher nicht die gewünschte Wirkung.



Wer - ausser dem Kreml und seinen Multiplikatoren - spricht denn von einem "wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg" und wer hat ihn - bestimmt von ganz langer Hand - "geplant"?

Ich kenne nur den Begriff "Sanktionen" - und die waren eine Reaktion auf den russischen Angriffskrieg (der, Fun Fact, in Russland trotz Mobilmachung so nicht heissen daf). Und wenn die Sanktionen so ineffektiv sind wie Du behauptest - warum versucht Russland sie dann zu unterlaufen, stellt fuer laufende Vertraege das Zahlungsmittel auf Rubel um oder erzwingt einen "Getreide-Deal"?


----------



## Kassalowski (10. November 2022)

fckaf.de
					

Ein URL Shorter — Er ist sehr gut! (ry4)




					fckaf.de
				



Heute Abend 21:45Uhr aufm ARD, einer der Beträge:
"Untergangsstimmung in Putins Geheimdienst? - Dissidenten packen aus."
Wenn ich es aus der Wanne heraus richtig mitbekommen habe, haben sie die Dmitrieva exklusiv vor der Kamera.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. November 2022)

Es kommt gerade richtige Bewegung in die Cherson Front und Shoigu hat (offiziell) den Rückzug der russischen Truppen vom rechten Dnjepr Ufer bekannt gegeben, welcher ja schon die letzten Wochen (inoffiziell) zu beobachten war.

Man wird von russischer Seite also wohl nicht "heroisch" um Cherson kämpfen (wie auf prorussischen Kanälen zuletzt immer schwadroniert wurde), opfert aber wohl gezielt eine Menge der zuletzt eingezogenen Rekruten, welche die letzten Wochen dort hinverlegt wurden, um die erfahreneren russischen Truppen und schweres Material raus zu bekommen.

Könnte also durchaus sein das bis Anfang der Woche dann keine russischen Truppen mehr in Cherson haben und die ukrainische Armee am Dnjepr steht, je nachdem wie weit man von russischer Seite den vollständigen Abzug um Cherson noch hinausverzögert (z.B. weil noch Material rausgeschafft werden muss, oder die systematisch geplünderte Beute).

Damit könnten die Ukrainer auch grob 6 bis 10 mechanisierte Birgaden frei bekommen, welche  an anderen Frontabschnitten eingesetzt werden können.

Kurz um, es "läuft" für Russland (Stück für Stück raus aus der Ukraine).


----------



## Don-71 (10. November 2022)

Salve,

ich weiß nicht wer es schon mitbekommen hat, aber Frau Krone Schmalz geht jetzt juristisch gegen Kritiker ihrer Russland und Ukraine Thesen vor.
Die Dame die sich seit Jahren als Opfer sieht, weil an Ihr Kritik geübt wird und mehrfach Meinungsfreiheit "eingeklagt" hat, will jetzt juristisch canceln.








						Gabriele Krone-Schmalz geht mit Anwälten gegen Kritikerin vor
					

Der Streit, der mit einem Vortrag von Gabriele Krone-Schmalz in Köln in Fahrt kam, geht in die nächste Runde.




					www.t-online.de
				




Allerdings hat sie sich diesmal wohl die falsche Gegnerin und das falsche Umfeld ausgesucht.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1585526886037262336

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1590373732526460928

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ...
> Und wenn die Sanktionen so ineffektiv sind wie Du behauptest ...



Ich muss mich leider wiederholen. Die NYT und nicht ich hat die Fakten zusammengetragen und ein Resümee daraus gemacht. Wenn das Ergebnis der Analyse eines so renomierten Mediums, welches wie festgestellt eine Momentaufnahme darstellt, nicht genehm ist, kann ich das leider nicht ändern. Es bleibt offen, ob die Vielzahl der bisher eingeleiteten Sanktionen auf Dauer das Ziel, Zitat Frau Baerbock: "Russland wirtschaftlich zu ruinieren" erreicht wird und wie es den Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern, der EU und Deutschland in diesem Moment selbst ergehen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider wiederholen. Die NYT und nicht ich hat die Fakten zusammengetragen und ein Resümee daraus gemacht. Wenn das Ergebnis der Analyse eines so renomierten Mediums, welches wie festgestellt eine Momentaufnahme darstellt, nicht genehm ist, kann ich das leider nicht ändern. Es bleibt offen, ob die Vielzahl der bisher eingeleiteten Sanktionen auf Dauer das Ziel, Zitat Frau Baerbock: "Russland wirtschaftlich zu ruinieren" erreicht wird und wie es den Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern, der EU und Deutschland in diesem Moment selbst geht.


Wie überall müssen sich auch Zeitungsartikel Gegenargumente anhören, vor allen dingen, wenn es um eine Momentaufnahme geht. Die Aussischten für Deutschland jedenfalls sind weniger "prekär" als viele glauben machen wollen.
Nach verschiedenen  Experten Meinung haben wir wahrschleinlich 2023 kein Wachstum oder ein Minus von 0.4%, verglichen mit der Lehman oder Corona Krise ein kompletter Witz. Wie du also auf die aberwitzige Idee kommst die EU oder Deutsche Wirtschaft wären ruiniert, erschließt sich eher nur dir und den Leuten mit dieser Agenda, die völlig Faktenresistent argumentieren. Wir haben kein russisches Gas mehr seit Monaten, der Hauptansatzpunkt für die EU und Deutsche Wirtschaft und erleben gerade einen Rückgang der Preise. Auch die Inflation sinkt gerade wieder.
Wie gesagt Sanktionen waren niemals ein Sprint, sonder sind immer ein Marathon


----------



## compisucher (10. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich weiß nicht wer es schon mitbekommen hat, aber Frau Krone Schmalz geht jetzt juristisch gegen Kritiker ihrer Russland und Ukraine Thesen vor.
> Die Dame die sich seit Jahren als Opfer sieht, weil an Ihr Kritik geübt wird und mehrfach Meinungsfreiheit "eingeklagt" hat, will jetzt juristisch canceln.


Ach, ich sehe das locker.
Dat ist eine Rentnerin, die zu Zeiten, als ich mit dem Dreirad noch um den Christbaum gefahren bin (und ich bin immerhin 57) Reporterin für die öffentlich-rechtlichen in Moskau war, so what?
Jetzt peppt sie halt ihre staatliche Altersstütze durch ein paar Vorträge auf.
Sie könnte genau so über Aliens erzählen , die in Wanne-Eickel gelandet sind.
Lasst sie halt irgendwas erzählen, hört ja eh keiner zu.


----------



## chill_eule (10. November 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich habe hier gerade mal wieder durchgewischt, nur falls sich wer wundert wo die ganzen Posts hin sind...
> 
> Ich bitte darum das beim Thema geblieben wird und diese Seitenlangen OT Ausschweifungen aufhören.


Das kann ich grad nur wiederholen


----------



## Tschetan (10. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wer es schon mitbekommen hat, aber Frau Krone Schmalz geht jetzt juristisch gegen Kritiker ihrer Russland und Ukraine Thesen vor.



"Darf man über die umstrittene Autorin Gabriele Krone-Schmalz sagen, dass sie fernab der Wissenschaft als Verteidigerin Putins auftritt? Das klären jetzt die Juristen. Die ehemalige ARD-Journalistin hat ihre Anwälte gegen die Osteuropa-Historikerin Franziska Davies eingeschaltet."

Zitat aus deinem Beitrag.
Ist das Kritik und von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt, oder Unterstellung und Beleidigung?

Die Dame hätte den Beitrag wissenschaftlich zerlegen können, wie es zwischen Wissenschaftlern üblich ist.

Hast du den Beitrag gesehen und kannst dir eine Meinung dazu bilden und ist deine Forderung Leuten die Bühne zu entziehen, Teil deines Verständnisses zur Meinungsfreiheit?
Ich würde es in Bezug auf Infos zu diesem Konflikt empfehlen. Schlußfolgerungen kann ja jeder eigene ziehen.

Zu Cherson.

Ist für viele russische Medien ein Gau und die größte Klatsche seit 91, aber abseits der Psychologie und Propaganda azs meiner Sicht völlig richtig. Auch zeigt es das es der Führung wichtiger ist, ihre Leute zu erhalten und sie nicht für eine leere "Pampa" zu opfern.
Der Beschuß des Staudamms und die Zerstörung der Brücken waren eine ziemliche Belastungen für die Logistik. Schon alleine der Verbrauch an Luftabwehrraketen wird beträchtlich gewesen sein, dazu lange Verbindungswege, die abseits der Straßen unpassierbar sind.
Es wurden auch beträchtliche Kapazitäten der Artillerie,  bei Technik und Munition eingesetzt, welche jetzt freigesetzt werden.

Ein Angriff nach Norden, über den Inguez, würden das Problem eher verschärfen und wäre mit den vorhandenen Kräften Sinnlos.
Wozu das Gebiet also halten, außer aus Psychologischer Sicht?
Dazu haben die Ukrainer in dem Bereich eine bessere Logistik, durch ihre Nähe zur westlichen Grenze.

Was bringt es?
Zuerst eine sichere Linie, die auch dIe Ukrainer nicht überwinden können. Dazu setzt es viele Elitetruppen von Marine und Luftlandetruppen frei, die eher in urbanen Kämpfen benötigt werden, was auf kommende Kämpfe hinweisen könnte.
Laut Ukraine sollen bis zu 55k russische Truppen in Cherson stationiert sein, von denen rund 10k zur Sicherung des Dnepr genügen sollten.

Wenn man russische Militärtaktiken sieht,  läuft alles auf einen massiven Angriff im Osten heraus, der meiner Meinung aus mehreren Richtungen erfolgen und sich vielleicht entlang des Dnepr bewegen wird.
Cherson war daher Balast und Vergeudung.
Man sollte sich von der Vorstellung lösen,  das Landbesitz und seine Eroberung , der Gradmesser für das gelingen der Ziele , in einem längeren Konflikt ist.

Es bringt aber einen weiteren Vertrauensschwund in Gebieten, nach Charkiw, die Russland erobert hat.
Wer vertraut dann noch irgendwelchen Zusagen und engagiert sich?
Gerade auch, weil in russischen Medien geschrieben wird  das dies Teil eines " Deals " sein und Verhandlungen folgen könnten.


Am Ende ein Zitat, welches man vielleicht einbeziehen sollte.

„Hauptgegenstand der Operationen soll nicht das Territorium, sondern das Heer des Feindes sein“: Das militärische Vermächtnis von Helmuth von Moltke .​
Solche Zitate liest man bei den Russen.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2022)

DIe Sanktionen gegen Russland zeigen bzw. haben keine Wirkung? Ist die Haut hier mal wieder kein Organ?








						Sanktionen gegen Russland  - Von Wirkung und Wirkungslosigkeit wirtschaftlicher Strafmaßnahmen
					

Seit Beginn des Angriffskrieges gegen die Ukraine haben westliche Staaten zahlreiche Finanz- und Handelssanktionen gegen Russland verhängt. Wirken diese Strafmaßnahmen so stark, dass sie Putin absehbar einlenken lassen?




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende ein Zitat, welches man vielleicht einbeziehen sollte.
> 
> „Hauptgegenstand der Operationen soll nicht das Territorium, sondern das Heer des Feindes sein“: Das militärische Vermächtnis von Helmuth von Moltke .​
> Solche Zitate liest man bei den Russen.


Nur sieht man deren Umsetzung schon seit Beginn des Überfalls nicht, sondern zu großen Teilen das genaue Gegenteil: Ein wirksames Vorgehen gegen die ukrainischen Streitkräfte gelingt, wenn überhaupt, allenfalls sehr punktuell, während ein Großteil der russischen Streitkräfte in den besetzten Gebieten eingeigelt sitzt und eben doch - und derzeit oft vergeblich - versucht diese zu halten, statt operative Vorstöße zu unternehmen.
Und um dieses Unvermögen zu kaschieren, wird auf Entfernung angegriffen - jedoch keineswegs "das Heer des Feidnes", sondern dessen zivile Infrastruktur. Und das wiederum ist eher Atilla als Moltke.

Die Einzigen, die einen größeren Vorstoß angekündigt und auch konsequent durchgezogen UND dabei _trotzdem_ ihr Hauptziel erreichen konnten, Gelände wieder gutzumachten, waren die Ukrainer.
Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass diese Moltke nicht nur zitieren, sondern auch verstanden haben und auf moderne Kampftaktiken übertragen konnten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2022)

Jede massive russische Offensive würde mindestens so enden wie die Ardennenoffensive oder die deutsche Frühjahrsoffensive 1918.

Praktisch wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer, die Russen sind schlechter ausgebildet und geführt.


----------



## Tschetan (10. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur sieht man deren Umsetzung schon seit Beginn des Überfalls nicht, sondern zu großen Teilen das genaue Gegenteil: Ein wirksames Vorgehen gegen die ukrainischen Streitkräfte gelingt, wenn überhaupt, allenfalls sehr punktuell, während ein Großteil der russischen Streitkräfte in den besetzten Gebieten eingeigelt sitzt und eben doch - und derzeit oft vergeblich - versucht diese zu halten, statt operative Vorstöße zu unternehmen.
> Und um dieses Unvermögen zu kaschieren, wird auf Entfernung angegriffen - jedoch keineswegs "das Heer des Feidnes", sondern dessen zivile Infrastruktur. Und das wiederum ist eher Atilla als Moltke.
> 
> Die Einzigen, die einen größeren Vorstoß angekündigt und auch konsequent durchgezogen UND dabei _trotzdem_ ihr Hauptziel erreichen konnten, Gelände wieder gutzumachten, waren die Ukrainer.
> Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass diese Moltke nicht nur zitieren, sondern auch verstanden haben und auf moderne Kampftaktiken übertragen konnten.



Nach dem was ich so gesehen habe, wurde auf ukrainischer Seite über die Jahre ein tief gestaffeltes Verteidigungssystem aufgebaut, nach neuesten Nato Prinzipien. 
Besonders gut im Bereich Donezk zu sehen.
Wie willst du das überwinden, wenn in dem Bereich Verwandte von Donezker Bürgern und Soldaten leben? 

Mariupol, Severodonezk,  Lissischansk, waren alles " Festungen", die nicht erobert werden sollten und auch Bakmuht scheint ein ähnliches Schicksal zu erleiden. Diese Gebiete besitzen eine höhere Relevanz, als Wälder in Charkiw und Schlammfelder in Cherson.

Meiner Ansicht nach neigt ihr zu einer Unterschätzung der Russen, was nicht klug ist.
Der ganze Konflikt beruht auf Unterschätzung des Gegners und Fehleinschätzung zu den Resourccen beider Seiten.


----------



## JePe (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider wiederholen.



Nein, musst Du nicht. Du koenntest mich / uns stattdessen zur Abwechslung mal damit ueberraschen, auf gestellte Fragen zu antworten. Also: wer hat von einem "wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg" gesprochen und wer hat ihn "geplant"?

Oder fallen die Antworten auf diese Fragen wieder in die Kategorie "keinen Bock"? Das wuerde dann die Frage aufwerfen, warum es Dich ueberhaupt in diesen Teil des Forums zieht wie eine Fliege zum Haufen?


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein, musst Du nicht. Du koenntest mich / uns stattdessen zur Abwechslung mal damit ueberraschen, auf gestellte Fragen zu antworten. Also: wer hat von einem "wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg" gesprochen und wer hat ihn "geplant"?



Ich persönlich nehme die Sanktionen des Westens als einen "wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg" gegen Russland war. Diese Wahrnehmung entstand aus der Wortwahl der Rede von Frau Baerbock. Denn wenn jemand wirtschaftliche Sanktionen startet um jemand anderen zu "runinieren", bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass man ihn zerstören möchte. Zerstörung = Vernichtung, zerstört oder vernichtet wird im Krieg ... so schwer ist die Herleitung doch gar nicht, oder worauf möchtest du hinaus?

---------
ru·i·nie·ren
/ruiniéren/

schwaches Verb
1.
in einen sehr schlechten Zustand bringen und so in seiner Existenz treffen, radikal schädigen, vernichten
--------‐








						Harte Sanktionen beschlossen: Baerbock droht Putin in Brandrede direkt - „Das wird Russland ruinieren“
					

Die EU-Außenminister beschließen im Ukraine-Krieg harte Sanktionen gegen Russlands Machthaber Wladimir Putin. Annalena Baerbock hält eine Brandrede.




					r.srvtrck.com


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2022)

Wenn dich jemand ruiniert bist du was? Richtig, pleite!
Wenn dich jemand vernichtet bist du was? Richtig, tot!
Da gibt es doch einen kleinen Unterschied .


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2022)

Die Nachrichten aus Kherson reißen gar nicht mehr ab, entweder wir sehen viele ertrunkene Russen oder viele Gefangene.


Ich hoffe wirklich auf letzteres...


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn dich jemand ruiniert bist du was? Richtig, pleite!
> Wenn dich jemand vernichtet bist du was? Richtig, tot!
> Da gibt es doch einen kleinen Unterschied .


Wenn dich jemand wirtschaftlich vernichtet, bist du ruiniert und somit somit pleite.

Bitte holt mich ab, auf was ihr hinaus möchtet. Ich habe die Entstehung doch klar hergeleitet. Wo habt bzw. womit habt ihr den Klemmer?


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wo habt bzw. womit habt ihr den Klemmer?


Du hast den Klemmer darin dass du Menschen("jemand") und Wirtschaft in deiner Argumentation und Begriffsfindung wild mischst


brooker schrieb:


> Denn wenn jemand wirtschaftliche Sanktionen startet um *jemand* anderen zu "runinieren", bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass man *ihn* zerstören möchte.


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Bitte holt mich ab, auf was ihr hinaus möchtet. Ich habe die Entstehung doch klar hergeleitet. Wo habt bzw. womit habt ihr den Klemmer?


In deiner Deutung. Vor allem ignorierst du (und dein Geisteskumpel Tschetan) den chronologischen  Ablauf. Erst kam der Überfall auf die Ukraine, dann kamen die Sanktionen, die Russland diesen Angriffskrieg teuer zu stehen kommen sollen und auch tun. 

Im Grunde genommen ruiniert sich Russland selbst. Als zerstört es sich nach dir selbst. Und nach deiner Logik vernichtet es sich auch selbst.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In deiner Deutung. Vor allem ignorierst du (und dein Geisteskumpel Tschetan) den chronologischen  Ablauf. Erst kam der Überfall auf die Ukraine, dann kamen die Sanktionen, die Russland diesen Angriffskrieg teuer zu stehen kommen sollen und auch tun.
> 
> Im Grunde genommen ruiniert sich Russland selbst. Als zerstört es sich nach dir selbst. Und nach deiner Logik vernichtet es sich auch selbst.



... sorry, aber was schreibst du? Wer hat denn den chronologischen Ablauf in Frage gestellt? Ich nicht!


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2022)

Die Sanktionen sind eine Folge des Angriffskrieges der Russen auf die Ukraine. Das hat man den Russen von Anfang an mit auf den Weg gegeben: Greift ihr die Ukraine an, dann wird das Folgen haben. Den Russen war das egal, der Angriffskrieg kam, es kamen die angekündigten Sanktionen. Wie du daraus einen Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Russen konstruierst, ist einfach nur noch schräg.


----------



## behemoth85 (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nehme die Sanktionen des Westens als einen "wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg" gegen Russland war. Diese Wahrnehmung entstand aus der Wortwahl der Rede von Frau Baerbock. Denn wenn jemand wirtschaftliche Sanktionen startet um jemand anderen zu "runinieren", bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass man ihn zerstören möchte. Zerstörung = Vernichtung, zerstört oder vernichtet wird im Krieg ... so schwer ist die Herleitung doch gar nicht, oder worauf möchtest du hinaus?
> 
> ---------
> ru·i·nie·ren
> ...


Du persönlich magst es so wahrnehmen, aber in der echten Welt erkennt man bei keiner Partei ein Interesse an der Vernichtung Russlands. Würden bspw die USA Interesse an der Vernichtung der russ Wirtschaft haben gäbe es schon längst weitreichende Embargos und Russland wäre schon längst pleite. 

Man sagt das US Kabinett neigt eher dazu Russland zu erhalten als Gegengewicht zu China. Das Konfliktpotential zwischen beiden verleiht Russland quasi eine neue Rolle aus Sicht der USA.

Faktisch findet derzeit keine Vernichtung Russlands statt.


----------



## brooker (10. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Sanktionen sind eine Folge des Angriffskrieges der Russen auf die Ukraine. Das hat man den Russen von Anfang an mit auf den Weg gegeben: Greift ihr die Ukraine an, dann wird das Folgen haben. Den Russen war das egal, der Angriffskrieg kam, es kamen die angekündigten Sanktionen. Wie du daraus einen Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Russen konstruierst, ist einfach nur noch schräg.



... aufpassen und mir nichts in den Mund legen was ich nicht gesagt habe.

Ich habe keinen "Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Russen konstruiert". Ich habe lediglich formuliert, dass ich die Sanktionen als einen wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland wahrnehme, welcher den wirtschaftlichen Ruine herbeiführen soll.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du persönlich magst es so wahrnehmen, aber in der echten Welt erkennt man bei keiner Partei ein Interesse an der Vernichtung Russlands. Würden bspw die USA Interesse an der Vernichtung der russ Wirtschaft haben gäbe es schon längst weitreichende Embargos und Russland wäre schon längst pleite.
> 
> Man sagt das US Kabinett neigt eher dazu Russland zu erhalten als Gegengewicht zu China. Das Konfliktpotential zwischen beiden verleiht Russland quasi eine neue Rolle aus Sicht der USA.
> 
> Faktisch findet derzeit keine Vernichtung Russlands statt.


... jetzt wird es konfus! Die USA fordern immer mehr Sanktionen gegen Russland, aber wollen Russland gleichzeitig erhalten damit es China beschäftigt.

Das bedeutet, dass Frau Baerbock mit ihrer Vision/Ziel Russland mit den Sanktionen zu ruinieren allein darsteht?


----------



## JePe (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aufpassen und mir nichts in den Mund legen was ich nicht gesagt habe.(...)Das bedeutet, dass Frau Baerbock mit ihrer Vision/Ziel Russland mit den Sanktionen zu ruinieren allein darsteht?



Welchen Teil von "Russland ruiniert sich selbst" verstehst Du nicht? Oder in Deiner Sprache gefragt - wo ist der Klemmer?


----------



## behemoth85 (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... aufpassen und mir nichts in den Mund legen was ich nicht gesagt habe.
> 
> Ich habe keinen "Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Russen konstruiert". Ich habe lediglich formuliert, dass ich die Sanktionen als einen wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland wahrnehme, welcher den wirtschaftlichen Ruine herbeiführen soll.


Eine Vernichtung der russ Wirtschaft kommt einer Vernichtung Russlands gleich. Allein das sollte doch Fakt genug dazu sein um zu kappieren dass keine totale Vernichtung der russ Wirtschaft erfolgen kann und desswegen auch keine statt findet. 


brooker schrieb:


> ... jetzt wird es konfus! Die USA fordern immer mehr Sanktionen gegen Russland, aber wollen Russland gleichzeitig erhalten damit es China beschäftigt.
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass Frau Baerbock mit ihrer Vision/Ziel Russland mit den Sanktionen zu ruinieren allein darsteht?


Das ist nicht konfus sondern Kalkulation. Was für ein Russland hätte Washington gerne ? Eines das sich aus Europa raushält und zu schwach ist, aber dennoch eines mit dem China rechnen muss. 

Statt dich anhand Baerbocks Aussagen zu orientieren empfehlt sich der Blick auf die Fakten, und dort sieht man nur Sanktionen aber keine totale Vernichtung der russ Wirtschaft lol


----------



## Kassalowski (10. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen "Vernichtungskrieg gegen die Russen konstruiert". Ich habe lediglich formuliert, dass ich die Sanktionen als einen wirtschaftlichen Vernichtungskrieg gegen Russland wahrnehme





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne bewusstsein, das muss kein verlust sein...

schau an, ein paar bekannte sind auch dabei. Igor Sushko u.a.:








						Kontraste: Dissidenten packen aus | ARD Mediathek
					

Dissidenten packen aus | Video | Im Machtapparat des Kremls rumort es - so zumindest sagt es Maria Dmitriewa, eine Ärztin, die nach eigenen Angaben für zahlreiche russische Sicherheitsbehörden gearbeitet hat. Kontraste hat die junge Frau an der französischen Mittelmeerküste getroffen, wo sie...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2022)

Hahaha, es macht richtig freude gerade die Live Map um Cherson zu verfolgen.
Heute früh verlief die Front noch nur etwas anders als die Wochen zuvor, jetzt sind die Ukrainer auf der gesamten länge der Front bereits rund 20km in die Tiefe vorgestoßen und stehen an der Westflanke nur noch rund 10km entfernt an der Stadtgrenze von Cherson selbst.

Auf den russischen Kanälen hat auch bereits regelrecht die Panik eingesetzt und es wird dort selbst von russischer Seite berichtet, das die Ukrainer wohl eine ganze Menge russische Gefangene gemacht hätten, als sie über die Stellungen hinweg waren und hinter den flüchtenden russischen Soldaten hinterher.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2022)

Ja man hört auch schon davon, dass sie am Ostufer gelandet sind um etwas Chaos zu stiften


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man hört auch schon davon, dass sie am Ostufer gelandet sind um etwas Chaos zu stiften


Na mal gucken was uns der foreneigene russische Bratgeflügelbuschfunk  morgen dazu wieder für neue Räuberpistolen verkaufen möchte.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2022)

Die Meldungen überschlagen sich grade wirklich.


Ich denke unser Problem ist, dass wir gar nicht so wirklich verstehen wie die Russen denken, wie kann man Soldaten nur so ziellos opfern?
Das geht ja über Stalin hinaus.


----------



## Don-71 (11. November 2022)

Salve in der Nacht,

die Russen habenm in ihrer Geschichte genau 2 x operiert und das waren Uranus und Bagration, wobei Ihnen vom Gegner noch geholfen wurde, ansonsten haben sie ausschließlich rumgestümpert und sind während ihren "Operationen" teilweise massiv ausflankiert oder frontal zusammengeschossen worden!
Jeder der sich mit Militäürgeschichte nur etwas auseinandergesetzt hat weiß das, und wenn hier ein Tschetan ernsthaft Moltke den Älteren zitiert, in Zusammenhang mit der Russischen Armee in der Ukraine ist das mehr als lächerlich. Die Russen hatten alle Chancen zu operieren und befestigte Stellungen zu umgehen, sie sind dazu einfach nicht in der Lage, man stelle sich nur mal ansatzweise vor, die Wehrmacht hätte Unternehmen Barbarossa mit der "operativen Kunst" der Russischen Armee im heutigen Ukraine Krieg gestartet, wären sie über Brest Litowsk hinausgekommen?


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2022)

Tja Masse, US Naschschub und ein von allen Seiten angegriffener Gegner haben den Sowjets geholfen zu siegen und auch wenn man sich stark verbessert hat (auf den WWII bezogen) konnte das nie die alte Kultur der russischen Streitkräfte überdecken.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von "Russland ruiniert sich selbst" verstehst Du nicht? Oder in Deiner Sprache gefragt - wo ist der Klemmer?


... warum weichst du meiner Frage mit Bezug auf Frau Baerbock aus?


----------



## Krolgosh (11. November 2022)

*Und täglich Grüßt das Murmeltier... durchgewischt und aufgeräumt. 

Ist es so schwer sich an die Regeln zu halten und nicht jedesmal ins OT abzudriften? Freundliche Hinweise darauf nützen wohl nichts... *


----------



## Tekkla (11. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... warum weichst du meiner Frage mit Bezug auf Frau Baerbock aus?


Er weicht nicht aus sondern erklärt dir, was ich meinte. Die Sanktionen sind EINE REAKTION AUF RUSSISCHE VERBRECHEN! Wen Baerbock sagt, dass man als REAKTION AUF DIE RUSSISCHE AGGRESSION Sanktionen einführt, die am Ende Putins Russland ruinieren, dann ist das EINE FOLGE DES RUSSISCHEN ANGRIFFSKRIEGES.

In den Wochen vor DEM RUSSISCHEN EINMARSCH IN DIE UKRAINE sind Staatschefs noch und nöcher nach Moskau gefahren und haben versucht Putin von einem ANGRIFFSKRIEG abzubringen. Man wird ihm auch da garantiert erzählt haben, dass eine RUSSISCHE AGGRESSION GEGEN SEINEN NACHBARN deutlich wirtschaftliche Konsequenzen haben wird. Das HAT PUTIN EINFACH IGNORIERT UND DEN MARSCHBEFEHL gegeben. 

Ich kann für mich da nur rauslesen, dass Putin die Wirtschaft und das Wohl der eigenen Leute egal waren. Das Geschichtsbuch war ihm wichtiger als die Vernunft.

Und nu kommst du Leuchte und nimmst es so wahr, als wenn der Westen einen (wirtschaftlichen) Vernichtungskrieg geplant hat und nun ausführt? Begreifst du auch nur ansatzweise wie deppert das rüber kommt?


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2022)

Ist ja witzig.
Vor ein paar Tagen stellte ich die Frage, wieso man nicht unsere ganzen alten 2 cm Zwillingsflak aus dem kalten Krieg bereitstellen (sofern noch irgendwo eingemottet) kann, speziell gegen die Drohnenangriffe.

Nun, die Ukrainer scheinen was ähnliches mit nur einem recht primitiven Zwillings-MG auf einem alten Laster gebastelt zu haben.
Wenn man glauben schenken mag, um die 80% Abschussqoute.
Chappeau...








						Ukrainer schweißen simplen "Drohnenkiller" zusammen
					

Russland überzieht die Ukraine mit tödlichen Drohnen-Schwärmen. Gegen die günstigen Fluggeräte erweisen sich klassische Flugabwehrsysteme oft als ungenügend. Kommen einzelne Drohnen durch, können die Folgen verheerend sein. Mit einem Zwillingsgeschütz Marke Eigenbau will die Ukraine jetzt...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. November 2022)

Wir hätten denen auch unsere ZwiSoLa schicken können, denn davon hat die BW bestimmt noch genug. Zu meiner Zeit in der BW haben wir damit regelmäßig in Todendorf geübt ... zumindest bei der HFla regelmäßig, aber die brauchte man ja plötzlich nicht mehr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwIAz0kaAHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Todendorf


Brrh dieser Standort 

Vielleicht war zu deiner Zeit das Kino ja noch offen, als ich zuletzt dort war, gab es da nach Dienst nichts...

Anderes Thema Heeresflugabwehr:
Die Politiker sind davon ausgegangen, dass es nur noch Afghanistan Szenarios gibt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht war zu deiner Zeit das Kino ja noch offen, als ich zuletzt dort war, gab es da nach Dienst nichts...



Ja das war es wirklich, aber dieses Gebäude als Kino zu bezeichnen war schon echt übel ... ich sag nur Sitzkissen.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von "Russland ruiniert sich selbst" verstehst Du nicht? Oder in Deiner Sprache gefragt - wo ist der Klemmer?



... "Russland ruiniert sich nicht selbst"! Es sind Aktivitäten anderer die darauf abzielen und das hat Frau Baerbock, die Außenministerin der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ganz klar und unmissverständlich formuliert. Warum es diese Aktivitäten gibt, steht auf einen anderen Blatt Papier und ist meiner Meinung nach eng mit der Entstehung des Konfliktes verbunden.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ...meiner Meinung nach eng mit der Entstehung des Konfliktes verbunden.


Echt jetzt? Natürlich sind diese mit der Entstehung des Konfliktes verbunden. Gäbe es keinen Konflikt gäbe es keine Sanktionen die es nur deshalb gibt weil Russland einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat.  

Also manchmal frage ich mich schon..


----------



## brooker (11. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig.
> Vor ein paar Tagen stellte ich die Frage, wieso man nicht unsere ganzen alten 2 cm Zwillingsflak aus dem kalten Krieg bereitstellen (sofern noch irgendwo eingemottet) kann, speziell gegen die Drohnenangriffe.
> 
> Nun, die Ukrainer scheinen was ähnliches mit nur einem recht primitiven Zwillings-MG auf einem alten Laster gebastelt zu haben.
> ...



Bitte entschuldige, aber wenn "herkömmliche Flugabwehrsysteme mit dem Thema nicht fertig werden", wie du schreibst, dann schafft es m.M.n. auch kein zusammen geschustertes Material! Vermutlich ist es der Versuch eines Widerstandes mit dem was noch da ist! 

Wer schon einmal Fluggeräte bekämpft hat, weiss um die Herausforderungen. Und die Abschussquote von 80% mit nem Dual-MG auf Lafette ... bitte entschuldige, reine Propaganda! 

Wenn sie Abschussprotokolle mit Videobeweis vorlegen, korrigiere ich meine Aussage gern! 


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Natürlich sind diese mit der Entstehung des Konfliktes verbunden. Gäbe es keinen Konflikt gäbe es keine Sanktionen die es nur deshalb gibt weil Russland einen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine gestartet hat.
> 
> Also manchmal frage ich mich schon..



... nicht missverstehen. Ich habe immer gesagt, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass von westlicher Seite nicht alles getan wurde, um diesen Krieg zu verhindern. Darauf zielt diese Aussage ab.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> aber wenn "herkömmliche Flugabwehrsysteme mit dem Thema nicht fertig werden", wie du schreibst,


An welcher Stelle genau habe ICH das geschrieben???
Also, mein Text sieht genau so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na mal gucken was uns der foreneigene russische Bratgeflügelbuschfunk  morgen dazu wieder für neue Räuberpistolen verkaufen möchte.



Es wird berichtet: "das russische Verteidigungsministerium teilte am Freitag mit, dass die Umgruppierung beendet sei. Es seien alle Einheiten samt Technik und Ausstattung ohne Verluste auf die linke Uferseite des Flusses Dnipro gebracht worden, auf der rechten Seite sei keine Technik zurückgelassen worden, sagte Ministeriumssprecher Igor Konaschenkow in Moskau."

Kein Hinweis auf nicht prüfbare Hinweise und Quelle dpa!









						Russland beschießt nach Truppenabzug aufgegebenes Gebiet in Cherson
					

Kurz nach dem Abzug der eigenen Truppen aus der ukrainischen Gebietshauptstadt Cherson und weiteren Orten hat Russland eigenen Angaben zufolge mit Angriffen auf die gerade erst aufgegebene Region begonnen. Die News vom 11. November zum im Krieg in der Ukraine zum Nachlesen.




					www.gmx.net
				




------



compisucher schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle genau habe ICH das geschrieben???
> Also, mein Text sieht genau so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



... schaue mal in deine Quellenangabe. 

"Gegen die günstigen Fluggeräte erweisen sich klassische Flugabwehrsysteme oft als ungenügend. Kommen einzelne Drohnen durch, können die Folgen verheerend sein. Mit einem Zwillingsgeschütz Marke Eigenbau will die Ukraine jetzt gegenhalten."


----------



## Tschetan (11. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Und die Abschussquote von 80% mit nem Dual-MG


Könnte schon sein, wenn sie nur die zählen, welche überhaupt in die Bekämpfungsnähe kommen.
Ich denke das 300m schon das äußerste ist, was man damit aktiv bekämpfen könnte.
Bei der Größe des Landes und Anzahl potentieller Ziele und ihrer Ausdehnung, stelle ich mir diese Technik sehr Personalintensiv vor.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Es wird berichtet: "das russische Verteidigungsministerium teilte am Freitag mit, dass die Umgruppierung beendet sei. Es seien alle Einheiten samt Technik und Ausstattung ohne Verluste auf die linke Uferseite des Flusses Dnipro gebracht worden, auf der rechten Seite sei keine Technik zurückgelassen worden, sagte Ministeriumssprecher Igor Konaschenkow in Moskau."
> 
> Kein Hinweis auf nicht prüfbare Hinweise und Quelle dpa!
> 
> ...



Na wenn das von offizieller russischer Seite kommt "muss" es ja wohl stimmen (nicht).  

Was man aber abseits des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums berichtet, von pro-russischen Kriegsberichterstattern, auf ihren Social Media Kanälen, sowie amerikanischer Seite (liegen beide relativ auf einer Linie), sowie in Videos von russischen Soldaten selbst, an der Cherson-Front, klingt dann doch ehr so:

- Kommandostrukturen zusammengebrochen
- chaotischer Rückzug
- keine Verteidigungsfähigkeit während des Rückzugs
- leichte Ziele für die ukrainische Artillerie
- mangelnde Mittel, die "zurückziehenden" Soldaten über den Dnjepr abzutransportieren

War halt auch absolut sinnvoll und intelligent, das man von russicher Seite so ziemlichen jeden der mehrere dutzend Lastkähne im Fluss schon vor etwa 2 Wochen gesprengt hat, damit die Ukrainer sie künftig nicht mehr selbst für Flussüberquerungen nutzen können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pD8srfMncvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (11. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wenn das von offizieller russischer Seite kommt "muss" es ja wohl stimmen (nicht).
> 
> Was man aber abseits des russischen Verteidigungsministeriums berichtet, von pro-russischen Kriegsberichterstattern, auf ihren Social Media Kanälen, sowie amerikanischer Seite (liegen beide relativ auf einer Linie), sowie in Videos von russischen Soldaten selbst, an der Cherson-Front klingt dann doch ehr so:
> 
> ...



Ich denke das du den Focus Bericht falsch interpretierst.
Scheinbar haben die Russen schon seit einigen Tagen ihre Truppen verlegt, sonst wäre die schnelle Durchführung nicht möglich  gewesen.
Es gibt auch Filme und Bilder die zeigen wie die Brücke bei Cherson und die Straße über den Staudamm gesprengt wurde.
Die letzten sind wohl in der Nacht übergesetzt.

Hast du irgendwelche Bilder, Infos, die das glaubhaft widerlegen?
Prinzipiell wäre es schon ein Ding,  wenn sie wirklich so unbeschadet weg gekommen wären.


----------



## Optiki (11. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (11. November 2022)

Aha...
1. Finde ich deine Formulierungswahl, dass es aus meinem Munde kommt, aber in Wirklichkeit ein Zitat aus dem verlinkten Text ist, als äußerst schräg. 
"wie Du schreibst" - ich habe gar nix geschrieben...

2. Ist der gelbe Satz inhaltlich was völlig anderes


brooker schrieb:


> ... schaue mal in deine Quellenangabe.
> 
> "Gegen die günstigen Fluggeräte erweisen sich klassische Flugabwehrsysteme oft als ungenügend. Kommen einzelne Drohnen durch, können die Folgen verheerend sein. Mit einem Zwillingsgeschütz Marke Eigenbau will die Ukraine jetzt gegenhalten."


Als deine gewählte Formulierung, die angeblich aus dem Originaltext stammt:
aber wenn "herkömmliche Flugabwehrsysteme mit dem Thema nicht fertig werden", wie du schreibst

Deine schriftliche Kommunikationsfähigkeit ist entweder bewusst manipulativ oder im Entwicklungsstadium (Textanalyse) der 3. Grundschulklasse stehen geblieben.
Du hast freie Auswahl...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> da ich auch russische Seiten lese, militärische Analysen verfolge die sich als korrekt erwiesen,  komme ich zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen.



Schlussfolgerungen wie


Tschetan schrieb:


> Prognosen?
> Ich tippe auf Georgienszenario.
> Ukraine greift Donezk und Lugansk an





Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine nicht angreift, wie damals Georgien, wird auch nichts passieren.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Die gesamte Kampflinie geht wohl über 3000km. Man schreibt das die Russen rund 30 Tage veranschlagt haben, was ich für realistisch halte.
> Wie geschrieben ukrainischen Truppen verschanzen sich in Städten und im der Ostukraine sind sie blockiert.
> Sie haben keine realistische Chance.


?

Ich bin sicher, wenn das, was du geschrieben hast, die Wahrheit ist, dann kannst du mir Links zeigen, die belegen, dass deine Prognosen eingetroffen sind.



> Hast du vor Monaten gedacht das due Russen so einen Dtohnenkrieg entfachen?



Ich weiß nicht, was er gedacht hat, aber eigentlich wurde von allen, die etwas Hirn haben, in Betracht gezogen, dass die Verhandlungen über den Kauf iranischer Drohnen mit dem Einsatz iranischer Drohnen enden könnten.
.


brooker schrieb:


> ... das zuletzt beschlossene 400MioUSD Paket der USA wird u.a. eine größere Menge an bewaffneten Transportfahrzeugen M1117 mit dezidierter Panzerung gegen Minen und Sprengfallen umfassen. Bin gespannt, wie sich der Radantrieb im Winter und Frühjahr schlägt. Wenn man sich die Eigenschaften und Transportkapas des Fahrzeuges anschaut, verfolgt die Militärführung in der UKR wohl weiterhin die Taktik der schnellen Vorstöße in vermeindliche Schwachstellen der Front.



Im Winter sollten die sich ganz gut schlagen, wenn im Frühjahr der Schlamm zurück kommt sind sie wohl eher für Straßenpatrouillien und als Badewanne zu gebrauchen. Aber bei der Beschaffungstaktik der Ukraine gilt ganz allgemein: Je mehr, desto besser. Egal was.

Nach dem Rückzug aus Afghanistan sowie dem Ende der Rüstungsexporte dahin dürften die USA auf riesigen Halden M1117 sitzen, mit denen sie nichts mehr anzufangen wissen. Da nehmen die Ukrainer doch gerne, was sie kriegen können - besser als ein Hilux sind sie allemal. Ob sie auch in großer Zahl an die Front geschickt werden, bleibt abzuwarten. Wirklich dazu gedacht waren sie schon in weitaus passendere Geographie nicht.

Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dass Russland noch ein paar weitere Paragraphen sehr basaler internationaler Abkommen gebrochen und Soldaten in Zivilkleidung auf der rechten Seite des Dnejprs zurückgelassen hat, könnten die Dinger aber in ihrer ursprünglichen Funktion als Patrouillienfahrzeuge gegen terroristische Aktivitäten im Hinterland sehr nützlich werden.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende ein Zitat, welches man vielleicht einbeziehen sollte.
> „Hauptgegenstand der Operationen soll nicht das Territorium, sondern das Heer des Feindes sein“: Das militärische Vermächtnis von Helmuth von Moltke .[/HEADING]



Leite die nicht an uns weiter. Sondern an russische Offiziere, die die ukrainische Armee links liegen lassen, während sie systematisch darauf hinarbeiten, das Millionen von ukrainischen Zivilisten wegen zerstörter Zivilinfrastruktur erfrieren und verdursten.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man hört auch schon davon, dass sie am Ostufer gelandet sind um etwas Chaos zu stiften





Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Meldungen überschlagen sich grade wirklich.


Es wäre sehr zu begrüßen, wenn du deinen Ausführungen auch noch entsprechende links folgen lässt. 


Jeder hier ist verpflichtet Quellen zu liefern, sei es nun für die eine oder die andere Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. November 2022)

Wild, was da momentan so alles durch den Äther wabt:


> _Einige Leute sprachen über Dugins Brief von gestern, hier ist die vollständige Übersetzung. Er erklärt, dass die russischen Behörden die Grenze dessen erreicht haben, was sie abgeben können. Er macht Putin direkt für die Misserfolge verantwortlich und droht ihm zurückhaltend mit dem Tod._






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591181876815106048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr zu begrüßen, wenn du deinen Ausführungen auch noch entsprechende links folgen lässt.


Wenn entsprechende Twitter Accounts als Quelle akzeptiert werden kann ich das gerne wieder machen.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha...
> 1. Finde ich deine Formulierungswahl, dass es aus meinem Munde kommt, aber in Wirklichkeit ein Zitat aus dem verlinkten Text ist, als äußerst schräg.
> "wie Du schreibst" - ich habe gar nix geschrieben...
> 
> ...



... endlich kommt etwas Farbe ins Spiel! 

Du hast Recht, es ist unbewusst ein wenig Unschärfe drin. Aber das lässt sich ändern. Ich würde meine Ausführung anpassen, aus: "wie du schreibst" wird "wie deine Quelle mitteilt". Damit sollte es erledigt sein, oder?  Bitte lass es mich wissen und der Editstift wird im Originalpost geschwungen. Danke.


----------



## Tschetan (12. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Wild, was da momentan so alles durch den Äther wabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du den ganzen Text gelesen? Ich hätte nicht erwartet das hier dieses Thems angeschnitten wird, aber auf russischen Seite wird viel über die Unfähigkeit des Kapitalismus in Bezug auf den Krieg und die Frage , inwiefern man an der " Beute" beteiligt ist, oder ob man nur seine Knochen für fette Gewinne zu Markte trägt.
Eine "Ideologie" sehen viele als wichtig an

Hier mal ein Absatz aus einem Artikel

"
Es ist notwendig, nicht nur gesetzlose Kinder, sondern auch Erwachsene zu erziehen. All diese Millionen in Werkstätten, betrunkene Richter bei Verkehrsunfällen, Straflosigkeit in allem für diejenigen, die "im Käfig" sind - das sind auch Beispiele, an denen nichts Normales wachsen wird. Aus der Espe werden keine Orangen geboren, das ist bekannt.

Wir haben in letzter Zeit ziemlich laut über die Wiederbelebung der russischen Welt gesprochen, über die Entnazifizierung und Umerziehung der Ukrainer in die richtige Richtung. In der Zwischenzeit wäre es schön, die Dinge zu Hause in Ordnung zu bringen, bevor Sie die ganze Welt unterrichten. Das gilt nicht nur für uns, sondern auch für die amerikanischen und europäischen Boule-Gärten.

Aber was sind wir für den Rest? Zunächst einmal müssen wir dringend alles in Russland ändern. Gesetze, Beamte, Bildung. Ansonsten werden weder Raketen noch Bomben benötigt. Wir werden uns selbst degenerieren, ohne die Hilfe von jemandem von außen.
Und hier ist die letzte Frage an Sie: Wer braucht ein solches Russland, bevölkert von dummen Idioten, die sich nicht an die Vergangenheit erinnern, die nichts in der Zukunft wollen? Es ist klar, nur unsere Feinde."









						Кому нужна такая Россия?
					

В. Манюхин. "Кремлевская долина" Речь в данном материале пойдет о составляющих нашего бытия не очень приятных, но тем не менее, имеющих место в нашей стране, можно сказать, повсюду. Поговорим о вещах вроде бы разных, а с другой стороны – абсолютно взаимосвязанных. О государственной




					topwar.ru
				




So gibt es viele kritische Standpunkte, auch in viele Richtungen und 24 ist Präsidentenwahl. Putin ist ein " Liberaler" was die Wirtschaft angeht und viele sind darüber nicht glücklich, wenn Soldaten sterben und Öl, Gas, Strom mit Profit verkauft werden.
Es ist interessant wohin sich das entwickelt.

Dugin ist nur einer und sicher wütend über die Ermordung seiner Tochter.


----------



## Tekkla (12. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Wild, was da momentan so alles durch den Äther wabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist weird. Der schreibt davon, dass man aktuell nur aus der Sache rauskommt, wenn man sich statt eines gewählten Souveräns einen "kommisarischen" Diktator holt. Was bitte soll das sein? Und dann auch wieder dieses Geschreibsel vom Satan, der den Westen die USA und auch uns fest im Griff hat.

Dugin ist bei den Russen in etwa das, was bei unseren Nazis rechts der CSU  Götz Kubitschek ist - nur mit religiösen Quatsch.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ... warum versucht Russland sie dann zu unterlaufen, stellt fuer laufende Vertraege das Zahlungsmittel auf Rubel um oder erzwingt einen "Getreide-Deal"?



Könnest du bitte für diese Aussage ein Quelle liefern? Die allgemein bekannten Darstellungen der UN dazu lauten ganz anders. Danke.

Opera-Link inkl. Übersetzung









						The Black Sea Grain Initiative: What it is, and why it’s important for the world
					

Since Russia’s invasion of Ukraine began, exports of grain from Ukraine, as well as food and fertilizers from Russia, have been significantly hit. The disruption in supplies pushed soaring prices even higher and contributed to a global food crisis. The Black Sea Grain Initiative, brokered by the...




					news-un-org.translate.goog


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist weird. Der schreibt davon, dass man aktuell nur aus der Sache rauskommt, *wenn man sich statt eines gewählten Souveräns einen "kommisarischen" Diktator holt*. Was bitte soll das sein?


Ich würde mal vermuten das er damit in etwa genau das was die Römer zu Zeiten ihrer Republik auch hatten, einen zeitlich begrenzren Diktator, meinen könnte.

Jemand der für begrenzte Zeit, ursprünglich mal maximal 6 Moante, nach römischen Recht, verlängerbar durch den Senat, z.B. wenn ein Krieg länger dauert und es erfordert, quasi die absoulte Macht besitzt und alles am Senat (Duma) und (geltenden) Gesetzen vorbei direkt entscheiden und bestimmen kann und danach seine Macht wieder an den Senat und das (römische) Volk abgibt.

Ich denke das Dugin denkt (sofern man solche Gedankengänge überhaupt nachvollziehen kann), das Putin einfach nicht die Entscheidungen treffen kann / schnell genug treffen kann, die er seiner Meinung nach treffen müsste, weil er als "gewählter Souverän" halt vom russischen Gesetz begrenzt ist, was man zwar immer wieder von Seiten des Kreml beugt und biegt, aber das kostet halt Zeit, weil es irgendwie, zumindest als Fassade, mit russischen Recht kompatibel gemacht und dann noch in der Duma abgesegnet werden muss (siehe z.B. Putins Dekrete zur teilweisen Umsetzung kriegswirtschaftlicher Maßnahmen), was ein "kommisarischer Diktator" halt nicht beachten müsste, genauso wenig wie russisches Recht.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und dann auch wieder dieses Geschreibsel vom Satan, der den Westen die USA und auch uns fest im Griff hat.


Mit sowas "glänzt" Dugin ja schon seit Jahren und sowas findet in den USA, "im Moment", mit DeSantis auch glühende Anhänger.

Ich kann nur mal seine jüngeren Wahlwerbespots empfehlen, sinngemäß z.B. "am achten Tag blickte Gott auf sein  geschaffenes Paradies und entschied, er bräuchte dafür einen Beschützer, einen Kämpfer (Einblendung von DeSantis)"!
DeSantis sieht sich selbst als jemanden der von Gott beauftragt wurde, einen gottgesegneten Erlöser für die amerikansichen Wähler und die USA.

In Florida hat er damit bereits einen erdrutschartigen Wahlsieg hingelegt und es gilt daher auch bereits als ziemlich sicher, das er für die Republikaner als Kandidat in das kommende Präsidentenrennen gehen wird.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. November 2022)

SkyNews haben Reporter in Kherson und posten regelmäßig Videos. Schaut euch die Menschen an. 💔





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591358914255257602

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (12. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> SkyNews haben Reporter in Kherson und posten regelmäßig Videos. Schaut euch die Menschen an. 💔
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... hast du was anderes erwartet? Alle Zivilisten die nicht bleiben wollten sind, nach Angaben der Russen, über die Wochen ans andere Flussufer evakuiert worden.

Ich finde den Beitrag journalistisch sehr schlecht. Kein Orteingangsschild oder irgend etwas anderes was auf Kherson  schließen lässt. Ne Hand voll Leute die irgendwo an einer Straße im fast Nirgendwo stehen. U.a. ASOV-Ukraine Flaggen und Verkehr der unbekümmert dran vorbei fährt. Jemand der sein Zweirad unweit des Ortes total nüchtern weiter schiebt. Erinnert irgendwie an eine journalistische LowBugdet Party


----------



## JePe (12. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch zeigt es das es der Führung wichtiger ist, ihre Leute zu erhalten und sie nicht für eine leere "Pampa" zu opfern.



Yeah. Man besetzt Cherson - eine strategisch bedeutsame Region von der Groesse Belgiens mit Zugang zum Asowschen und Schwarzen Meer - im Maerz, setzt Statthalter ein, fuehrt schliesslich ein "Referendum" durch, stiehlt Tage spaeter das Territorium, indem man es in einer bizarren Zeremonie zu russischem Territorium erklaert ...

... um dann die "leere Pampa" herzugeben.

Ja, das ergibt unglaublich viel Sinn. Davon, dass diese Aussage im groesstmoeglichen Widerspruch zu Deinen bisherigen "Expertisen" steht, mal ganz zu schweigen. Russland koennte wohl auch mit Rostbratwuersten werfen - und Du wuerdest es immer noch fuer einen genialen Schachzug halten.



brooker schrieb:


> Könnest du bitte für diese Aussage ein Quelle liefern? Die allgemein bekannten Darstellungen der UN dazu lauten ganz anders.



Ich kann da keinen Widerspruch erkennen? Russland laesst Getreideausfuhren aus der Ukraine auf dem Seeweg nicht etwa aus Barmherzigkeit zu - sondern um den Preis, dass gegen Russland gerichtete Ausfuhrbeschraenkungen (a. k. a. Sanktionen) gelockert werden. Dafuer brauchst Du eine Quelle - ernsthaft?

Bittesehr. Ich uebersetze das mal ganz ohne Opera: entweder duerfen wir selbst wieder Getreide verkaufen oder wir hindern die Ukraine daran.

Warum diese Verknuepfung (ich sollte sagen: Erpressung), wenn Russland die Sanktionen nicht schaden?



brooker schrieb:


> Erinnert irgendwie an eine journalistische LowBugdet Party



Moechtest Du damit verklausuliert andeuten, die Szene sei arrangiert?


----------



## Sparanus (12. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Moechtest Du damit verklausuliert andeuten, die Szene sei arrangiert?


Möchte er und die Moderation findet das in Ordnung und unterstützt Propagandamärchen durch Unterlassen.


----------



## cryon1c (12. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... hast du was anderes erwartet? Alle Zivilisten die nicht bleiben wollten sind, nach Angaben der Russen, über die Wochen ans andere Flussufer evakuiert worden.
> 
> Ich finde dein Beitrag journalistisch sehr schlecht. Kein Orteingangsschild oder irgend etwas anderes was auf Kherson  schließen lässt. Ne Hand voll Leute die irgendwo an einer Straße im fast Nirgendwo stehen. U.a. ASOV-Ukraine Flaggen und Verkehr der unbekümmert dran vorbei fährt. Jemand der sein Zweirad unweit des Ortes total nüchtern weiter schiebt. Erinnert irgendwie an eine journalistische LowBugdet Party



Freiwillig geht keiner zu den Russen außer die Soldaten und die paar Russen die in dieser Gegend gewohnt haben. Alle anderen bleiben, vor allem weil sie wissen das es nicht nur ihr Land ist sondern auch ihre Zukunft. 
Videos und Fotos gibt es aus diesem Gebiet tausende mittlerweile, es ist bestätigt und die Stimmung da ist sehr gut. Weil die Besatzer endlich raus sind.


----------



## Tschetan (12. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchte er und die Moderation findet das in Ordnung und unterstützt Propagandamärchen durch Unterlassen.



Was unterstützt die Moderation ?
Eure Behauptungen , das die Russen ihre Soldaten verheizen, ist wodurch gedeckt?

Aber du bist doch ein Militär?
Wie würdest du einen Rückzug, aus einer unvorteilhaft Position nennen, statt starrköpfig daran festzuhalten und das Leben deines Soldaten dafür einzusetzten?


----------



## brooker (12. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchte er und die Moderation findet das in Ordnung und unterstützt Propagandamärchen durch Unterlassen.



... nimmst du denn etwas anderes in dem Video wahr? Hab ich das Ortsschild übersehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was unterstützt die Moderation ?


Na so "vermummte Masken" wie dich sicherlich nicht und jeder neue Avatar von dir bietet nur bessere Vorlagen, also wechsel mal ruhig weiter. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Eure Behauptungen , das die Russen ihre Soldaten verheizen, ist wodurch gedeckt?


Trauernde russische Mütter, Beerdigungsanzeigen russischer Zeitungen, die Videos furstrierter russische Soldaten  und Resservisten in der Ukraine, Zahlen vom Gefangen- und Leichenaustausch, ect. pp.

Ahh, sorry, vergessen, das zählt für dich alles ja gar nicht, anders als Zahlen und Meldungen des russischen Verteidigungsminsieriums, Videos mit Putin, der "demonstrativ," auf irgend einem Übungsplatz bei Moskau, Ausrüstung von Eingezogenen kontrolliert (macht Nordkoreas oberstes Dickerchen ja auch so) und "Schwurbelpeters" Website im Netz und Kanal auf Social Media.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Aber du bist doch ein Militär?
> Wie würdest du einen Rückzug, aus einer unvorteilhaft Position nennen, statt starrköpfig daran festzuhalten und das Leben deines Soldaten dafür einzusetzten?


Die nächste große (russische) Niederlage, nach Kiew im Februar / März, der Versenkung der Moskwa im April und um Charkiw im Spetember.


----------



## Kassalowski (12. November 2022)

... oh, ein Orts"schild". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591432633774673921

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2022)

@Tschetan:

Du hast vergessen, zu antworten, obwohl du doch sicherlich im Sinne der Forenregeln ein guter Diskussionsteilnehmer sein möchtest, oder?


Tschetan schrieb:


> da ich auch russische Seiten lese, militärische Analysen verfolge die sich als korrekt erwiesen,  komme ich zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen.



Schlussfolgerungen wie


Tschetan schrieb:


> Prognosen?
> Ich tippe auf Georgienszenario.
> Ukraine greift Donezk und Lugansk an





Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn die Ukraine nicht angreift, wie damals Georgien, wird auch nichts passieren.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Die gesamte Kampflinie geht wohl über 3000km. Man schreibt das die Russen rund 30 Tage veranschlagt haben, was ich für realistisch halte.
> Wie geschrieben ukrainischen Truppen verschanzen sich in Städten und im der Ostukraine sind sie blockiert.
> Sie haben keine realistische Chance.


?

Ich bin sicher, wenn das, was du geschrieben hast, die Wahrheit ist, dann kannst du mir Links zeigen, die belegen, dass deine Prognosen eingetroffen sind.


____________



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist weird. Der schreibt davon, dass man aktuell nur aus der Sache rauskommt, wenn man sich statt eines gewählten Souveräns einen "kommisarischen" Diktator holt. Was bitte soll das sein? Und dann auch wieder dieses Geschreibsel vom Satan, der den Westen die USA und auch uns fest im Griff hat.
> 
> Dugin ist bei den Russen in etwa das, was bei unseren Nazis rechts der CSU  Götz Kubitschek ist - nur mit religiösen Quatsch.



Eine der Machtsäulen, die Putin wieder groß gemacht hat und der sich natürlich sein näheres Umfeld bedient, ist die orthodoxe Kirche. Die segnen alle Kriegsschandtaten, dafür wird fleißig verbreitet, es gehe gegen leibhaftigen Teufel. Nicht nur von Dugin, auch von Putin selbst und ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass einer von beiden mehr als einen Millimeter davon glaubt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten das er damit in etwa genau das was die Römer zu Zeiten ihrer Republik auch hatten, einen zeitlich begrenzren Diktator, meinen könnte.
> 
> Jemand der für begrenzte Zeit, ursprünglich mal maximal 6 Moante, nach römischen Recht, verlängerbar durch den Senat, z.B. wenn ein Krieg länger dauert und es erfordert, quasi die absoulte Macht besitzt und alles am Senat (Duma) und (geltenden) Gesetzen vorbei direkt entscheiden und bestimmen kann und danach seine Macht wieder an den Senat und das (römische) Volk abgibt.
> 
> Ich denke das Dugin denkt (sofern man solche Gedankengänge überhaupt nachvollziehen kann), das Putin einfach nicht die Entscheidungen treffen kann / schnell genug treffen kann, die er seiner Meinung nach treffen müsste, weil er als "gewählter Souverän" halt vom russischen Gesetz begrenzt ist, was man zwar immer wieder von Seiten des Kreml beugt und biegt, aber das kostet halt Zeit, weil es irgendwie, zumindest als Fassade, mit russischen Recht kompatibel gemacht und dann noch in der Duma abgesegnet werden muss (siehe z.B. Putins Dekrete zur teilweisen Umsetzung kriegswirtschaftlicher Maßnahmen), was ein "kommisarischer Diktator" halt nicht beachten müsste, genauso wenig wie russisches Recht.



Für sowas muss man heute keine Diktatoren mehr einsetzen, dafür gibt es Nostandsvollmachten. Auch in Russland und auch für Putin. Aber um den Notstand aufzurufen, müsste man halt die Mär von der "Sonderaktion" fallen lassen und zugeben, dass eigene Entscheidungen einen Katastrophe von nationalem Ausmaß heraufbeschworen haben.


----------



## behemoth85 (13. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was unterstützt die Moderation ?
> Eure Behauptungen , das die Russen ihre Soldaten verheizen, ist wodurch gedeckt?


Wie kommst du drauf dass es unsere Behauptung ist ? Weisst du, und ich frage nur um sicher zu gehen, aber neben Toilettenpappier haben wir auch gelernt dieses Material zum Festhalten von Ereignissen zu verwenden, und nannten es Zeitung. Jeder der über die Klorolle hinaus denkt, und sich so eine Zeitung ins Haus schafft, wird förmlich erschlagen von Informationen ala "Putin verheizt sogar die eigenen Menschenleben" Und da auf den russischen Klorollen mitlerweile zugegeben wird was unsere Zeitungen seit Monaten durch kauen, kann man dies als Bestätigung der Behauptung nehmen, sogar dann wenn man die Klorolle bisher vorzog. 

Da man auf dem Klo oft die Gelegenheit hat seinen Horizont zu erweitern, empfehlt sich dort die Einsicht, dass Klorollen sich nicht unbedingt als Informationsquelle eignen, und man das Klo vlt doch durch diese Sache.. ach wie hieß sie noch, verdammt.... ach ja: REALITÄT, ersetzen sollte. Es ist doch so dass Klorollen für so manchen Denkapperat eine angenehme Sache sind, aber um zu Verstehen, braucht es mehr. Das nur so als gut gemeinter Denkanstoß


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> ... Russland ... erzwingt einen "Getreide-Deal"





brooker schrieb:


> Könnest du bitte für diese Aussage ein Quelle liefern? Die allgemein bekannten Darstellungen der UN dazu lauten ganz anders. Danke.
> 
> Opera-Link inkl. Übersetzung
> 
> ...





JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann da keinen Widerspruch erkennen? Russland laesst Getreideausfuhren aus der Ukraine auf dem Seeweg nicht etwa aus Barmherzigkeit zu - sondern um den Preis, dass gegen Russland gerichtete Ausfuhrbeschraenkungen (a. k. a. Sanktionen) gelockert werden. Dafuer brauchst Du eine Quelle - ernsthaft?
> 
> Bittesehr. Ich uebersetze das mal ganz ohne Opera: entweder duerfen wir selbst wieder Getreide verkaufen oder wir hindern die Ukraine daran.



Bitte entschuldige, aber deine Ausführungen zum Getreidedeal decken sich nicht mit der offiziellen Aussage der UN und auch die von dir angegebene Quelle gibt leider nur die halbe Wahrheit wieder.


Einleitung:

Der "Getreidedeal" umfasst alle Getreidearten, verwandten Lebensmitteln und Düngemitteln, einschließlich Ammoniak. Zum Zweck einer sauberen Abgrenzung möchte ich mich ausschließlich auf Weizen konzentrieren.


Wie alles begann:

"Russland ist der weltweit größte Exporteur von Weizen und macht mehr als 18 Prozent der internationalen Exporte aus. Laut dem Observatory of Economic Complexity ( OEC ) exportierten Russland und die Ukraine im Jahr 2019 zusammen mehr als ein Viertel (25,4 Prozent) des weltweiten Weizens."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits vor dem russischen Angriffskrieg herrschte eine bedeutende Hungersnot auf der Welt. Die am stärksten betroffenen Länder wurden u.a. von Russland und der Ukraine beliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Russland ist nicht nur der größte Weizen-Exporteur der Welt, sondern auch die Nation, welche die Hauptlast bei der Versorgung der am meisten von Hunger betroffenen Länder auf der Welt trägt.

Mit dem Krieg in der Ukraine und den daraufhin verhängten Sanktionen gegen Russland durch westliche Länder verschärfte sich diese Situation weiter. Die Ukraine konnte ihre Seehäfen auf Grund von "erheblichen Gefahren etwa durch Minen und möglichen Beschuss" nicht verlassen. Die westliche Sanktionen gegenüber Russland richteten sich zwar nicht explizit gegen russische Lebensmittel und Düngemittel, erschweren aber die Lieferungen, da sie sich auf Finanzen, Logistik und Versicherungen auswirken.

Herr Selenskyj und der Westen warfen Russland vor "Afrika in dem Konflikt als Geisel zu nehmen." Weiter wurde ausgeführt, dass "In den ukrainischen Häfen stecken derzeit Millionen Tonnen Getreide fest, die insbesondere für Afrika bestimmt sind."


Der "Getreidedeal":

Der "Getreidedeal" wurde am 22. Juli 2022 in Istanbul von der Russischen Föderation, Türkei, der Ukraine und den Vereinten Nationen ins Leben gerufen. Durch diese Initiative wurde ein Mechanismus für den sicheren Transport von Getreide, verwandten Lebensmitteln und Düngemitteln, einschließlich Ammoniak, aus bestimmten Häfen der Ukraine geschaffen. Der Zweck der Initiative ist es, zur Vermeidung des weltweiten Hungers beizutragen, die globale Ernährungsunsicherheit zu verringern und anzugehen und die Sicherheit von Handelsschiffen zu gewährleisten, die Getreide und Lebensmittel liefern. Ein Teil der im Rahmen der Initiative exportierten Lebensmittel wird in Länder mit Ernährungsunsicherheit gehen.

Soweit der Inhalt vom UN-FAQ. Nun wird es aber komisch. Die russische TASS berichtet zum "Getreidedeal" inhaltlich identisch zum UN-Dokument, jedoch gibt es einen Zusatz:

"Das Getreideexportabkommen mit der Ukraine sieht fortgesetzte Bemühungen zur Erleichterung des Exports russischer Lebensmittel, Düngemittel und Düngemittelrohstoffe vor, sagte ein hochrangiger UN-Beamter.
„Das Dokument enthält eine Bestimmung, die unsere (UN-TASS-Anmerkung) Bemühungen bestätigt, den Export von Lebensmitteln, Düngemitteln und Rohstoffen für die Herstellung von Düngemitteln aus der Russischen Föderation zu erleichtern“, sagte die Quelle. Ihm zufolge wird die UN mit Privatunternehmen und Mitgliedsländern der Weltorganisation zusammenarbeiten, um die Situation rund um den Export von Lebensmitteln und Düngemitteln aus Russland zu klären.
"Wir wollen, dass diese Ausnahmen von Sanktionen wirklich funktionieren. Es gibt mehrere Gründe, warum diese Komplexitäten und Probleme bestehen. Zu den Lösungen gehören unter anderem der Dialog mit dem Privatsektor und den Mitgliedsländern, geeignete Signale dafür. Wir begrüßen dies als Schlüssel dazu die Vereinigten Staaten und die Europäische Union in dieser Angelegenheit zu klären", sagte er."

Die Forderung von UN-Generalsekretär António Guterres stützt die Version der Russen - "Nach den ersten Getreidelieferungen aus der Ukraine hat UN-Generalsekretär António Guterres auch einen ungehinderten Zugang russischer Agrarprodukte und Düngemittel zu den Weltmärkten gefordert." schreibt der Stern am 20.08.2022.


Wer hat bisher wie von Deal profitiert?:

Ich persönlich empfinde das Ergebnis sehr ernüchternd.

Spanien, Türkei, China, Italien und Holland haben bisher jeweils zwischen ca. 1.8Mio und ca. 700t Tonnen über den Deal erhalten. Bisher wurden 10.3Mio Tonnen verschifft. Hauptsächlich wurde geliefert wurde Mais und Getreide.


Wer hat wieviel Tonnen Weizen des lebensnotwendigen Weizen erhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Millionen Tonnen Getreide zur Linderung der Hungersnot insbesondere in Afrika - vgl. oben, - des Herrn Selenskyj findet man leider nicht. Denn über 70% der Lieferungen waren Mais, Rapserzeugnisse, Sonnenblumenöl und nicht näher spezifizierte Waren.


Hat Russland einen "Getreidedeal" erzwungen?

Die Quellen sagen ganz klar - nein - Russland hat den Getreidedeal nicht erzwungen. Russland ist genau wie die Ukraine ein Teil des Deals und spielt bei der Eindämmung der Hungersnot eine bei weitem größere Rolle als die Ukraine. Jedoch scheint es so, dass die Vereinbarungen mit Bezug auf die behindernden Sanktionen - vgl. Forderung der UN - vom Westen noch nicht umgesetzt worden sind. Deshalb muss es Russland thematisieren -  „Wir werden den Export von ukrainischem Getreide unterstützen, gehen aber davon aus, dass alle Beschränkungen für den Export von russischem Getreide aufgehoben werden“, so Putin gegenüber der Agentur Interfax.

@JePe: das ist deine Quelle. Schaue mal bitte was du daraus gemacht hast. Richtig, eine falsche Aussage, denn die Presse titelte was anderes als du. Und der Beitrag gibt was anders her.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Hat Russland einen "Getreidedeal" erzwungen?


Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Krieg zu tun? 

Hätte Russland keinen Krieg begonnen, bräuchte es auch keinen "Getreidedeal"... 

Da hat sich jemand ins eigene Knie gef1ckt, ganz einfach...


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Moechtest Du damit verklausuliert andeuten, die Szene sei arrangiert?


... nein, sonst hätte ich das geschrieben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Möchte er und die Moderation findet das in Ordnung und unterstützt Propagandamärchen durch Unterlassen.


... und noch mal nein, sonst hätte ich das geschrieben.



Kassalowski schrieb:


> ... oh, ein Orts"schild".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... stimmt. Eine Menschenansammlung im Ortskern einer 290.000 Einwohnerstadt um WLAN-Spots, wo sich wieder eine Handvoll um den Reporter schert. Der Rest steht unbeteiligt da oder weicht sogar aus. Ok, ein paar Autos hupen noch. Aber mehr kann ich da nicht erkennen. Siehst du mehr?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Krieg zu tun?
> 
> Hätte Russland keinen Krieg begonnen, bräuchte es auch keinen "Getreidedeal"...
> 
> Da hat sich jemand ins eigene Knie gef1ckt, ganz einfach...



... es steht die Aussage im Raum, dass Russland den Getreidedeal erzwungen hat. Und diese Aussage ist falsch.

Das der Getreidedeal ohne den Krieg nicht notwendig wäre ist richtig, aber das steht nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Das der Getreidedeal ohne den Krieg nicht notwendig wäre ist richtig


"ohne Krieg"

Richtig.
Damit erübrigt sich wohl jede weitere Diskussion, denn Niemand, außer dir, interessiert sich für _hätte wäre wenn_ und die _Fahrradkette_.

Das Thema "Getreidedeal" muss hier also eigentlich nicht weiter erörtert werden, da es keinen direkten Einfluss auf den Ausgang des Krieges hat.


----------



## Tekkla (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ...


Die Russen dürfen ohne Einschränkungen Getreide ausführen. Es gibt sogar nicht mal Probleme mit der Bezahlung - eigentlich*.  Bei der Versicherung von Transporten ist es halt teurer geworden, weil man quasi durch ein Kriegsgebiet fahren muss. Was die Russen aber so richtig ansickt, dass ist der quasi zum erliegen gekommene Düngerexport. Das regt die richtig auf. Und das ist auch deren Hauptproblem mit dem Getreidedeal.

*Der Russen größtes Problem ist, dass deren Wirtschaft in den Händen sehr weniger Leute ist. Die meisten dieser Leute stehen mittlerweile auf Sanktionslisten des Westens. In der Folge machen deutlich weniger Firmen und Banken Geschäfte mit diesen Unternehmen, obwohl die Unternehmen gar nicht sanktioniert sind. 









						Sanktionen gegen Russland: Eurochem steckt in der Zwickmühle
					

Der Hauptsitz in der Schweiz, die Produktionsstätten vor allem in Russland, die Kunden in aller Welt: Auch wenn die Verbindungen zum früheren russischen Eigentümer, der unter Sanktionen steht, gekappt wurden, ist der Spielraum für den Düngemittelhersteller eng.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Russen dürfen ohne Einschränkungen Getreide ausführen. Es gibt sogar nicht mal Probleme mit der Bezahlung - eigentlich*.  Bei der Versicherung von Transporten ist es halt teurer geworden, weil man quasi durch ein Kriegsgebiet fahren muss. Was die Russen aber so richtig ansickt, dass ist der quasi zum erliegen gekommene Düngerexport. Das regt die richtig auf. Und das ist auch deren Hauptproblem mit dem Getreidedeal.
> 
> *Der Russen größtes Problem ist, dass deren Wirtschaft in den Händen sehr weniger Leute ist. Die meisten dieser Leute stehen mittlerweile auf Sanktionslisten des Westens. In der Folge machen deutlich weniger Firmen und Banken Geschäfte mit diesen Unternehmen, obwohl die Unternehmen gar nicht sanktioniert sind.
> 
> ...



Wie vermutet, hast du meinen Beitrag nicht wirklich gelesen, sonst würdest du nicht sowas behaupten! Schade.

... der "Getreidedeal" umfasst, wie meinen Quellen zu entnehmen ist, nicht nur Getreide sondern auch Düngemittel. Denn um den weltweiten Hunger einzudämmen Bedarf es neben Getreide auch Düngemittel, damit die Selbstversorgung durch heimische Landwirtschaften in den betroffenen möglichst nicht wegbricht. Von daher halte ist deine Aussage "... was den Russen so richtig anstinkt ..." für unpassend. Die Aussage muss m.M.n. lauten: was die globale Nahrungsmittelversorgung weiter verschlimmert sind die fehlenden Düngemittel aus Russland. Und das, weil ein Teil des "Getreidedeals" durch den Westen bisher nicht zufriedenstellend umgesetzt wurde. Und deshalb setzt sich auch die UN dafür ein!









						Guterres fordert Ende der "Hindernisse" für russische Dünger- und Getreide-Exporte
					

Nach den ersten Getreidelieferungen aus der Ukraine hat UN-Generalsekretär António Guterres auch einen ungehinderten Zugang russischer Agrarprodukte und




					r.srvtrck.com
				












						UNO fordert rasche Lieferung „gestrandeter" russischer Düngemittel
					

Die Vereinten Nationen wollen Bemühungen um den Export gestrandeter russischer Düngemittel aus europäischen Häfen priorisieren und hoffen auf Fortschritte vor Ablauf der Frist für die Erneuerung des Abkommens über Getreideexporte diesen Monat.




					www.euractiv.de


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wie vermutet, hast du meinen Beitrag nicht wirklich gelesen, sonst würdest du nicht sowas behaupten! Schade.


Was @Tekkla dir sagen will - und bei dem ich mich anschließen möchte - ist Folgendes: Russland hat die derzeitigen Schwierigkeiten bei der Ausfuhr _explizit nicht sanktionierter_ Nahrungs- und Düngemittel selbst verschuldet, indem es einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen und damit Kriegsbedingungen geschaffen hat, die naturgemäß auch Aspekte stören, die nicht unmittelbar mit dem Kriegshandlungen zu tun haben.
Aus Rücksicht auf bedürftige Länder wird sich bemüht, Russland unverdientermaßen Erleichterungen zu verschaffen, jedoch wird dies nicht so weit gehen, dass Russland diese Rolle als Druckmittel nutzen und tatsächliche Sanktionen unterlaufen kann.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Der ukainsiche Anteil an der Getreide- und Düngemittelversorgung der Dritten Welt mag geringer sein als der Russlands, ist allerdings auch wesentlich und wird nicht durch ukrainisches, sondern durch russischen Handeln gestört.
Aus der rein rechnerischen Außenperspektive wäre also Russland sogar in der Pflicht, die solcherart verursachten Ausfälle durch eigene Exportkapazitäten zu zu kompensieren. Russland kommt allerdings nicht einmal auf die eigene Exportkapazität, weil (wiederum aufgrund des von ihnen initiierten Konflikts) Zahlungs- und Lieferwege teilweise gestört sind.

Sprich, primärer Auslöser aller Probleme bleibt die russische Aggression, womit die Verantwortung zum Lösen dieser Probleme nicht beim "Westen" liegt. Dieser kann lediglich - im möglichen Rahmen - Erleichterungen für betroffene Dritte schaffen.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. November 2022)

@Mahoy Ich denke, unser emphtiebefreiter Nullserienschmierlappen "b" ist sich dessen sehr wohl bewusst...

Es wird übrigens gemunkelt, dass es bzgl. des Abzuges eventuell ein Abkommen gegeben habe, was haltet ihr davon?

Der "Vatnik Hunter" hat mal zusammengefasst, was während/nach dem Abzug alles (nicht) passiert ist. Kein Artilleriebeschuß, keine Missile- und Drohnenangriffe mehr, keine Kriegsgefangenen und und und...
Der recht aufgeräumte "HC Strien" glaubt jedenfalls nicht recht daran - mal sehen, ob er sich dahingehend mal ausführlicher zu Wort meldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... jo, ich weiss - ziemlich "wild" - aber seltsam still rund um Kherson isses schon.


edit:
oh, und ein Ortsschild hab ich auch gefunden. Jetzt wirklich. 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591491186145038343

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2cond edit:
phuck, yeah!




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591757560524468225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit, die 3.:
"b" schafft es einfach nicht, der mann ist lost...


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was @Tekkla dir sagen will - und bei dem ich mich anschließen möchte - ist Folgendes: Russland hat die derzeitigen Schwierigkeiten bei der Ausfuhr _explizit nicht sanktionierter_ Nahrungs- und Düngemittel selbst verschuldet, indem es einen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen und damit Kriegsbedingungen geschaffen hat, die naturgemäß auch Aspekte stören, die nicht unmittelbar mit dem Kriegshandlungen zu tun haben.
> Aus Rücksicht auf bedürftige Länder wird sich bemüht, Russland unverdientermaßen Erleichterungen zu verschaffen, jedoch wird dies nicht so weit gehen, dass Russland diese Rolle als Druckmittel nutzen und tatsächliche Sanktionen unterlaufen kann.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Der ukainsiche Anteil an der Getreide- und Düngemittelversorgung der Dritten Welt mag geringer sein als der Russlands, ist allerdings auch wesentlich und wird nicht durch ukrainisches, sondern durch russischen Handeln gestört.
> ...


... womit wir wieder beim Thema sind: Dieser Krieg hätte mit allen Mitteln verhinder werden müssen!


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2022)

Und es gab genau einen Menschen der das gekonnt hätte. Sein Nachname beginnt mit P und endet mit utin.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... womit wir wieder beim Thema sind: Dieser Krieg hätte mit allen Mitteln verhinder werden müssen!


Wie denn, erzähl uns doch mal, wie das deiner Ansicht nach gegangen wäre!

Indem man dem lieben Wladimir richtig schön tief braun in seinen Popo gekrochen wäre und dafür von allen Parteien, über den Kopf der Ukraine hinweg, auch das Völkerrecht ggf. gebrochen worden wäre (wie 1938 bei Hitler und dem Sudetenland), damit der "liebe" Wladimir auch das bekommt was es will, seinen Eintrag in die russischen Geschichtsbücher, neben Igor dem Schrecklicken und Katharina der Großen, als neuzeitlicher großer russischer Zar, welcher die verlorenen "Heimatgebiete" und 42 Mio. Ukrainer "weiße Ethnorussen" zurück ins "Reich" geholt hat und den "teuflisch bösen Westen" in die Schranken wies?

Man kann nunmal keinen Krieg verhindern, welcher von einer Seite (Russland) unumstößlich gewollt war und von dem man im Westen ihn absolut nie wollte, zu keinem Zeitpunkt, auch wenn dort, was absolut niemand bestreitet, sicherlich auch hier und da Fehler gemacht wurden (z.B. der größte Kapitalfehler überhaupt, die Ukraine für die NATO zu begeistern und dann bei Aufnahmeabstimmung Rückzieher machen, um Russland zu "besänftigen").

Putin und seine Clique wollten diesen Krieg seit allerspätestens 2014 unumstößlich, weil sie die Ukraine nach Krim und Seperatisten im Osten für schwach hielten und weil man auch den Westen für schwach und unwillig hielt, die Ukraine umfassend zu unterstützen (Danke dafür Merkel / Macron!) und daher gewittert hat, sich nach der Geschichte mit der Krim und Grünen Männchen in der Ostukraine, noch mehr Land aneignen zu können und dabei gleich noch die politisch westliche Orientierung der Ukraine, mit dem Maidan, durch einen eigenen Regime Change, wieder rückgängig machen zu können.

Wenn dieser Krieg hätte verhindert werden sollen, hätte es daher dafür auch nur zwei Wege gegeben.
Der eine, 2008, bei der Abstimmung über einen Beitritt der Ukraine zur NATO für die Aufnahme der Ukraine zu zustimmen, statt Russland "entgegen zu kommen" und damit vollendete Tatsachen zu schaffen, die Russland von einem Krieg in der Ukraine abgeschreckt hätten.

Der andere, das Russland von seiner Seite mal eine Verhandlungs- und Dialogbasis, mit Forderungen und auch russischer Seite kompromissfähigen Bedingungen schafft, auf welcher alle Parteien sich an einen Tisch setzen können, um dadrüber ernsthaft zu sprechen und verhandeln, was es nie ernsthaft gemacht hat, weil es dadran, von seiner Seite, gar kein Interesse hatte, anders als dadran seit allerspätestens 2014 beständig verbal und militärisch weiter zu eskalieren und von seiner Seite neue Brüche des Völkerrechts herbeizuführen.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und es gab genau einen Menschen der das gekonnt hätte. Sein Nachname beginnt mit P und endet mit utin.



... kannst du diese Aussage mit einer Quelle belegen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kannst du diese Aussage mit einer Quelle belegen?


Er ist Präsident und oberster Befehlshaber des Aggressors. Ich denke das darf man als Allgemeinbildung voraussetzen.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er ist Präsident und oberster Befehlshaber des Aggressors. Ich denke das darf man als Allgemeinbildung voraussetzen.



Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Putin es nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde es ein anderer russischer Präsident in der Zukunft tun. Denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis etwas eskaliert, wenn Interessen und Bedürfnisse eines Staats dieser Größe so dermaßen ignoriert werden, wie es wissender Maßen bei Russland geschehen ist. 

Aktion und Reaktion sind die Schreiber der Geschichte! Aber ihr sagt sagt immer nur: "Schuld haben immer die anderen!" So schön einfach wird es gemacht, damit es auch ein jeder nachplappern kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Putin es nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde es ein anderer russischer Präsident in der Zukunft tun. *Denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis etwas eskaliert, wenn Interessen und Bedürfnisse eines Staats dieser Größe so dermaßen ignoriert werden, wie es wissender Maßen bei Russland geschehen ist.
> 
> Aktion und Reaktion sind die Schreiber der Geschichte! Aber ihr sagt sagt immer nur: "Schuld haben immer die anderen!" So schön einfach wird es gemacht, damit es auch ein jeder nachplappern kann.*



Ich finde solche Menschen, wie unseren "lieben brooker" hier, ja immer wieder zum schießen, wenn sie solche Sätze, wie die hervorgehobenen im Zitat, droppen und scheinbar dabei selbst schon gar nicht mehr (be)merken, dass sie selbst nur eine populistische Phrase nachplappern, welche auch irgend eine andere Person, irgendwann zuvor, schon zu dem Thema äußerte und vor allen, sich dabei scheinbar noch etwas auf ihren eigenen Intelekt und ihren Standpunkt einzubilden scheinen, es aber im gleichen Atemzug nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommen, in eigenen Worten diese Äußerung auch mit einer eigenen argumentativen Meinung / Ansicht zu begründen. 

Aber hey brooker, mach dir nichts draus, das ist halt das übliche ("Diskussions")Niveau von "Heißluft-Populisten" und "Kleinbürgern", die sich sehr gerne am Stammtisch, bei einem Bier, oder der geschlossenen Gruppe in Social Media, treffen und meinen, sie kennen die "eigentliche Wahrheit", die alle anderen nicht sehen und könnten auch alles besser.

Üblicherweise also genau das Niveau das man dann auch politisch "organisiert", in so Kaspervereinen wie CSU und AfD, wiederfindet. Da werden leere Phrasen dann gerne als Fakten verkauft, besonders dann, wenn man selbst auch eigentlich gar nicht begründet darlegen kann, wieso dem so sein sollte und gerade keinen Schwurbler, oder rechtsaußen Populisten, parat hat, der dafür (vor)konstruierte Gründe liefern könnte. 

Und entsprechend auch, hast du immer noch nicht die Nachfrage, aus meinem letzten Post, beantwortet:



> Wie denn, erzähl uns doch mal, wie das deiner Ansicht nach gegangen wäre!


----------



## behemoth85 (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Putin es nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde es ein anderer russischer Präsident in der Zukunft tun. Denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis etwas eskaliert, wenn Interessen und Bedürfnisse eines Staats dieser Größe so dermaßen ignoriert werden, wie es wissender Maßen bei Russland geschehen ist.
> 
> Aktion und Reaktion sind die Schreiber der Geschichte! Aber ihr sagt sagt immer nur: "Schuld haben immer die anderen!" So schön einfach wird es gemacht, damit es auch ein jeder nachplappern kann.


Die Interessen Russlands überstiegen ihre Möglichkeiten. Sie sind kein Globalplayer, nichtmal militärisch wie sich heraustellte, und Putins Versuch mit einem Master Move in der Ukraine Russland durch Eskalation in eine bessere Machtposition zu pushen ist fehlgeschlagen. Westlicher Gegenwind erstickte die Eskalation, und schnitt dem Bären die Krallen ab. Aktion und Reaktion, du sagst es.


----------



## Tekkla (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der "Getreidedeal" umfasst, wie meinen Quellen zu entnehmen ist, nicht nur Getreide sondern auch Düngemittel. Denn um den weltweiten Hunger einzudämmen Bedarf es neben Getreide auch Düngemittel, damit die Selbstversorgung durch heimische Landwirtschaften in den betroffenen möglichst nicht wegbricht. Von daher halte ist deine Aussage "... was den Russen so richtig anstinkt ..." für unpassend. Die Aussage muss m.M.n. lauten: was die globale Nahrungsmittelversorgung weiter verschlimmert sind die fehlenden Düngemittel aus Russland. Und das, weil ein Teil des "Getreidedeals" durch den Westen bisher nicht zufriedenstellend umgesetzt wurde. Und deshalb setzt sich auch die UN dafür ein!


Hättest du den NZZ Artikel gelesen und durchdrungen, dann würdest du anders reagieren. Schade, dass du es nicht einmal versuchst, während unsereins sich deine Ausführungen immer wieder reintut und sich denkt: Boah! Was geht in dem vor, dass der hier zusammen mit dem Panzermaskenmann den Anwalt für die brutalen Russen mimen muss?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Die westliche Sanktionen gegenüber Russland richteten sich zwar nicht explizit gegen russische Lebensmittel und Düngemittel, erschweren aber die Lieferungen, da sie sich auf Finanzen, Logistik und Versicherungen auswirken.



Asiatische und russische Reedereien konnte kein russisches Getreide aus russischen Häfen nach Ägypten verschiffen wegen westlicher Sanktionen? Reichlicher Bullshit. Es gab und gibt keine Sanktionen westlicher Staaten gegen dritte, die mit Russland nicht-militärischen Handel treiben. Es gibt nicht einmal direkte Sanktionen gegen Seehandel als solchen, sodass griechische Reder gerade gut an russischen Energieträgern verdienen und es gibt auch keine Einschränkungen bei Versicherungen oder Zahlungsverkehr im Lebensmittelhandel. Stellenweise müsste man wegen fehlendem Swift-Zugang einiger russischer Banken vielleicht etwas länger warten, bis das Geld eingetroffen ist oder den Dienstleister wechseln, was auch Zeit kostet. Aber wenn Russland wirklich helfen wollte und seinen wesentlich vertrauenswürdigeren Geschäftspartnern vertrauen würde, wäre das überhaupt kein Problem.

Wenn man stattdessen mit durch die eigene Kriegspolitik hochgetriebenen Lebensmittelpreise auf Leben und Tod abhängige Kunden abzocken will, wird es dagegen etwas schwieriger, denn die konnten sich zum Teil die explodierten Preise schlichtweg nicht leisten. Und wenn man zusätzlich noch die eigenen Produkte mit geraubtem ukrainischen Getreide strecken will, dann braucht man halt ein paar Monate Vorbereitung, ehe man sich wieder auf internationalen Handel einlassen kann. Das Hauptproblem war aber viel physischerer Natur: In Anbetracht von durch Russland gesperrter Häfen, russischer Militärmanöver und russischer Beschlagnahmungen an Land, hatte kein Reder Lust, das Risiko von Handelsfahrten auf die eigene Kappe zu nehmen. Und diejenigen, die es ggf. auf die Kappe einer Versicherung genommen hätten, haben sich das beim Blick auf die Preise ganz schnell anders überlegt. Das zu ändern war und ist der einzige Bestandteil des Getreibe-Abkommens. Es gibt überhaupt keinen "Russland erhält im Gegenzug"-Teil.

Was umgekehrt somit aber auch nicht wirklich stimmt: Russland hätte etwas erpresst. Es gab vorher keine Sanktionen, es wurden keine Sanktionen aufgehoben, es gibt keine keine internationeln Sanktionen gegen den Export russischer Lebensmittel oder russiches Düngers durch das schwarze Meer. Der gewisse Rechtsgrundsätze mögende Teil Europas hat für sich beschlossen, russische Waren nach Möglichkeit ganz zu boykottieren, einschließlich der genannten, aber das beeinflusst ja nicht den Handel zwischen Russland und der dritten Welt. Dementsprechend ist es eigentlich auch falsch, von einem ""Deal"" zu sprechen, denn das Getreide-Abkommen macht genau 0 Zugeständnisse an Russland, sondern definiert einfach nur, wie laut diverser internationaler Abkommen ohnehin zuzulassender Handel auch real stattfinden kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, versenkt zu werden.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Thema "Getreidedeal" muss hier also eigentlich nicht weiter erörtert werden, da es keinen direkten Einfluss auf den Ausgang des Krieges hat.



Das hier ist der Thread "Situation in der Ukraine", nicht "Krieg in der Ukraine", oder? Also kann man hier doch wohl ukrainischen Getreideexport ansprechen  . (Russischer Düngerexport dehnt den Rahmen etwas, zugegeben. Aber da gibt es ja auch nichts zu besprechen - die dürfen, wenn sie können und wollen und wenn sie nicht können oder nicht wollen, ist es deren Problem und keine Sache "des Westens". Freunden würde man in so einer Situation sicherlich helfen, aber Putin hat uns ja als "Feind" und "Satan" definiert.)


----------



## Tekkla (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... womit wir wieder beim Thema sind: Dieser Krieg hätte mit allen Mitteln verhinder werden müssen!


Wie denn bitte, wenn die russische Maximalforderung ein de facto Aufgeben der Ukraine, des Baltikums und weitere Teile Osteuropas war. Die Forderungen der Russen waren so irrsinnig überzogen, dass man nicht mal Ansatzweise wusste wie man da etwas zum Verhandeln finden kann. 

Du tust immer so, als wenn man sich nur nicht genug angestrengt hat. Der Westen hätte gekonnt, aber der Westen wollte ja nicht. Also hat der Westen mit Schuld - und für dich sogar vermutlich ausschließlich.  In was für einer Gedankenwelt lebst du eigentlich? 

In meiner Gedankenwelt - und die ist real - hat eine vermeintliche Weltmacht einen viel kleineren Staat mit dem Argument überfallen, dass das eh kein eigentständiger Staat sei, und der obendrein von drogensüchtigen Nazis gesteuert wird. Man würde als Befreier eines unterjochten Volkes kommen, nur um dann in Orten wie Butscha die wahre, hässliche Fratze hinter der Maske zu zeigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kannst du diese Aussage mit einer Quelle belegen?



Oberbefehlshaber: Präsident Wladimir Putin
*micdrop*




brooker schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn Putin es nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde es ein anderer russischer Präsident in der Zukunft tun.



Es gibt derzeit keinen anderen russischen Präsidenten und so, wie Putin an seiner Macht klebt, hätte es die nächsten 10, bei guter Gesundheit möglicherweis auch 20, Jahre auch keinen gegeben. Du wolltest, dass DIESER Krieg nicht stattfindet? Putin ist dein Mann.

Ob jemand anders in fernerer Zukunft einen anderen Angriffskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen hätte, können nur Leute sagen, die diese alternative Zukunft kennen. Die Logik besagt "nein, es wäre bescheuert", auch aus rein egoistisch-russischer Sicht, aber die Logik hat auch gesagt "nein, es wäre bescheuert wenn Putin einen Krieg startet" und sie sagt heute "oh nein, es war bescheuert, dass Putin diesen Krieg gestartet hat". Also kommt man bezüglich der Handlungen russischer Präsidenten mit Logik nicht wirklich weit und unlogische was-wäre-wenn Spekulationen kann man sich allgemein sparen.


----------



## Optiki (13. November 2022)

Was habe ich letztens geschrieben, die Ukrainer brauchen dringend Raketen mit mehr Reichweite, weil es kämpfen arme Schweine gegen arme Schweine mit viel Material.

Wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue, wie die Ukrainer mit einem einzelnen Fahrzeug die Position stürmen, komplett Glück haben, dass sie nicht schon vorher in die Luft fliegen und dann rennen die Russen aus ihrer Position, obwohl sie in der Überzahl sind. Was schaue ich mir da bitte an? 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1591847461139931136

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (13. November 2022)

Menschen, die Angst um ihr Leben haben, maybe. So wie das aussieht haben die nicht wirklich was, womit sie sich verteidigen können. Selbst Kommandanten sollen bei denen ja mitunter ne selten gesehene Spezies sein. Waren (und sind hoffentlich auch noch) bestimmt welche von den mobilisierten.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue, wie die Ukrainer mit einem einzelnen Fahrzeug die Position stürmen, komplett Glück haben, dass sie nicht schon vorher in die Luft fliegen und dann rennen die Russen aus ihrer Position, obwohl sie in der Überzahl sind. *Was schaue ich mir da bitte an?*


Cowboys gegen Indianer, nur das in diesen Streifen die Indianer gewinnen und die Cowboys die Beine in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was schaue ich mir da bitte an?


Versuch einer Deutung:

Klassischer motorisierter Sturmangriff, wobei allerdings eine flankierende Vereidigerposition ignoriert wird oder risikofreudig eingeschätzt wurde, das diese aufgrund der Baumreihe neben dem Anfahrkorridor kein sauberes Ziel findet.

Die Russen in der Hauptposition verschießen ebenfalls ihre Raketen und schaffen es irgendwie, ein frontal auf sie zuhaltendes Fahrzeug mehrmals zu verfehlen, bis die vorbereitete Fahrzeugabwehr aufgebraucht ist.
Zum Nachladen ist keine Zeit, die Ukrainer sind bereits abgesessen und ich würde sagen, zwei bis drei rücken versetzt vor, um die Vorausstellung auszuräuchern und bekommen dafür Feuerschutz von ihrem Kameraden, die sich beim Fahrzug verschanzt haben.

Den Russen wird mulmig und sie finden den Entwässerungsgraben offenbar nicht so toll, dass sie dafür ihren Hintern riskieren wollen, obwohl ihnen klar sein muss, dass sie in der Überzahl sind und die bessere Position haben.  Hätten Sie die Nerven behalten und die Stellung gehalten, wäre das Fahrzeug mit einer nachgeladenen Salve zerstört worden und die ukrainischen Truppe wäre dort festgenagelt gewesen, bis die Leute aus der Flankenstellung ihnen in den Rücken fallen. Aber die sind womöglich gleichzeitig gerannt.

Nur zwei Russen behalten die Nerven und decken den fluchtartigen Rückzug ihrer Kameraden. Ob aus Treue, unter Druck oder weil sie am Vorabend bei Stein-Schere-Papier verloren haben, kann man natürlich unmöglich aus der Ferne beurteilen.


----------



## brooker (13. November 2022)

... wow, so viel Feedback. Vielen Dank dafür! 

Es fällt zwar auf, dass der eine oder andere die Aussagen meiner Quelle einfach ignoriert, aber zumindestens wurden die Quellen nicht angefochten. Das ist ein Fortschritt und erfreulich.

Ich werde auf alle Fragen so schnell es mir möglich ist eingegen. Wird vermutlich aber leider nicht morgen oder übermorgen klappen. Zumindestens hat der eine oder andere daher noch genügend Zeit auf die von mir gestellen Fragen einzugehen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Versuch einer Deutung:
> 
> Klassischer motorisierter Sturmangriff, wobei allerdings eine flankierende Vereidigerposition ignoriert wird oder risikofreudig eingeschätzt wurde, das diese aufgrund der Baumreihe neben dem Anfahrkorridor kein sauberes Ziel findet.
> 
> ...



Wer ist Russe und wer Ukrainer? Woran kann man das in diesem Video erkennen?


----------



## Tschetan (13. November 2022)

Surovikin’s Difficult Choice
					

Russia Abandons Kherson




					bigserge.substack.com
				




Hier eine gute Analyse zum Cherson Rückzug.
Behandelt auch einige Theorien, wie zB Verhandlungen hinter den Kulissen, was ich unsinnig finde.

Obiges Video ist kaum zu analysieren.
Wer ist wer?
Sehe nur Binden am Arm bei der Spz Besatzung, was also auch Russen sein könnte. Auf jeden Fall ist sich  zerstreuen, bei der eingesetzten Arti nicht unklug.
Scheint aber eine Taktik auf beiden Seiten zu sein mit kleinen Gruppen vorzugehen.


Auch interessant. Nicht Nord Korea liefert Munition, sondern vielleicht Südkorea.
Scheinbar gibt es in den USA ein Problem genügend Munition zu produzieren.
Wer hätte das gedacht?








						: 'WSJ': USA wollen Munition aus Südkorea für Ukraine kaufen
					

SEOUL (dpa-AFX) -Südkorea will laut einem Zeitungsbericht Munition an die USA für ihre militärische Ausrüstung der ukrainischen Streitkräfte verkaufen. Es gebe einen vertraulichen Waffendeal zwischen Seoul und Washington, wonach die USA 100 000 Runden von 150-Millimeter-Artillerie-Munition von...




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auch interessant.


Nur wenn man mal wieder du ist. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht Nord Korea liefert Munition, sondern vielleicht Südkorea.
> Scheinbar gibt es in den USA ein Problem genügend Munition zu produzieren.
> *Wer hätte das gedacht?*


Jeder hier und selbst dir "politischen Blindgänger" hatte ich das schon mal ausführlich, vor einer Weile, in einem Post erklärt gehabt, inkl. an Hand eines Fachartikels, der die Wachstumsprognossen des Marktes von 155mm Munition bis 2030 behandelt hat.

Die Tendenz ist deutliches Wachstum, nicht nur wegen des Ukraine Krieges (der erst nach erscheinen des Artikels ausbrach), sondern weil viele Länder die nächsten Jahre auch sowieso alte Artillerie-Systeme und damit (kleinere) Kaliber und Bestände an Granaten ersetzen, was durch den Ukrainekrieg sogar jetzt nochmal spürbar höher ausfallen dürfe, das zu erwartende Wachstum.

Unter anderen auch weil die Investitionen in das Militär dadurch noch einmal in vielen Staaten steigen und entsprechend werden natürlich auch die Produktionskapazitäten für 155m Granaten bis 2030 in entsprechenden Umfang (deutlich) ansteigen.

Aber auch den Punkt, das Kaliber 155mm das NATO-Standardkaliber bei der Artillerie ist und die USA entsprechend auch nicht das einzige Land sind, welches dieses Kaliber an Artilleriegranaten produziert und daher ist es auch völlig Wumpe woher die Munition am Ende kommt, ob das aus "Südkorea", Frankreich, England, Deutschland, Tschechien, Griechenland, Türkei, Schweden, Niederlande, Italien, USA, Polen, oder Japan der Fall wäre, die passen am Ende alle in das "gleiche (ukrainische) 155mm Rohr".

Zudem fange ich mal gar nicht damit an,  das du "politischer Tiefflieger" mal wieder den Inhalt deines Arikels scheinbar nicht verstanden hast, oder willst, das Südkorea keine 155mm Munition an die Ukraine liefert, da Südkorea kein Kriegsmaterial in aktive Kriegsgebiete liefert, sondern es die USA sind, die bei Südkorea 100.000 Schuss 155mm Munition kaufen, um die eigenen Bestände aufzufüllen und daher auch zuvor schon 100.000 weitere Schuss, 155mm Munition, aus US-Beständen, an die Ukraine liefern, die dann mit der gekauften Munition aus Südkorea ersetzt werden sollen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur wenn man mal wieder du ist.
> 
> 
> Jeder hier und selbst dir "politischen Blindgänger" hatte ich das schon mal ausführlich, vor einer Weile, in einem Post erklärt gehabt, inkl. an Hand eines Fachartikels, der die Wachstumsprognossen des Marktes von 155mm Munition bis 2030 behandelt hat.
> ...



Nur mal so unter uns " politischen Tieffliegern" , es ging um die derzeitigen Bestände und da sieht es ziemlich mau aus.

Im Gegensatz zu deinem Text, gibt der von dir verschmäht und abgewatschte, Diskussionstechnisch einen wirklichen Mehrwert.

Übrigens ist mein Avatar Colonel Christopher Blair , weil dich meine Avatare doch so interessieren.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Wer ist Russe und wer Ukrainer? Woran kann man das in diesem Video erkennen?


Es steht dir frei, eine andere Deutung des Bildmaterials vorzunehmen.

Beachte dabei bitte, dass blitzartige Angriffe kleiner Stoßtrupps ebenso ein Markenzeichen der ukrainischen Streitkräfte wie blitzartiger Rückzug eines der russischen ist. Ferner ist zu berücksichtigen, dass das Fahrzeug keine Z-Markierungen trägt. Zwar trägt es auch keine erkennbaren ukrainischen Zeichen, jedoch sind diese nicht die Regel, so wie es bei russischen Gerät der Fall ist.

Wenn man einen ganz weiten Spagat wagen will, kann es natürlich auch sein, das dort _gar kein_ Aufeinandertreffen erfolgt und stattdessen unterforderte Ukrainer mit Ukrainern oder gelangweilte Russen mit Russen ganz zwanglos ein wenig Räuber und Gendarm spielen. Ich meine, warum auch nicht?


----------



## compisucher (14. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was habe ich letztens geschrieben, die Ukrainer brauchen dringend Raketen mit mehr Reichweite, weil es kämpfen arme Schweine gegen arme Schweine mit viel Material.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue, wie die Ukrainer mit einem einzelnen Fahrzeug die Position stürmen, komplett Glück haben, dass sie nicht schon vorher in die Luft fliegen und dann rennen die Russen aus ihrer Position, obwohl sie in der Überzahl sind. Was schaue ich mir da bitte an?
> 
> ...


Ist schon seltsam...  
Die Russen haben eigentlich jeden taktischen Vorteil.
Sie sind in einer Verteidigungsstellung, freie Schussbahn auf das herankommende Fahrzeug und zudem noch Überzahl.
Soweit ich mir das einbilde, werden die Russen jedoch überrascht.
Da sind gerade mal 2 oder 3 Russen auf dem Kamm und der Rest läuft aus dem befestigten Unterstand einfach weg.
Der ein Ukrainer, der quasi im Alleingang den Kamm stürmen will und vor den Handgranaten dann wieder ausweicht, hat mehr Dussel als Verstand.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Könnte aber auch Cherson sein, wo ein ukrainischer SPZ auf zurückziehende Truppen gestoßen ist.
Scheinbar hatten sie keinen Auftrag da irgendetwas zu halten, Eher scheinen sie sich beeilt zu haben.

Wahrscheinlich hat die SPZ Besatzung überhaupt nicht erkannt, mit welcher Anzahl an Gegnern sie zu tun hatten.
Das Ergebnis ist auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens ist mein Avatar Colonel Christopher Blair , weil dich meine Avatare doch so interessieren.


Interessiert hier niemanden.
Erzähl uns doch viel lieber mal was eigentlich das 3. Armeekorps der Russen im Moment so treibt und ob es schon in Kiew zur Siegesparade eingetroffen ist.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Interessiert hier niemanden.
> Erzähl uns doch viel lieber mal was eigentlich das 3. Armeekorps der Russen im Moment so treibt und ob es schon in Kiew zur Siegesparade eingetroffen ist.



Wahrscheinlich verstärkt es die südliche Region .

"
*„Als General Surovikin das Kommando übernahm … wurde beschlossen, dass Russland auf eine entscheidende Operation warten würde, um den Krieg zu beenden. Mit anderen Worten, nicht mehr einfach die Südukraine und das von uns annektierte Territorium verteidigen, keine Erwartungen mehr an Verhandlungen mit irgendjemandem – das ist vorbei – wir müssen den Krieg beenden.

Wie beendet man den Krieg? Nun, Sie starten Operationen, die in ihrer Zerstörungskraft so verheerend sind, dass der Feind ihnen nicht widerstehen kann. *Wenn Sie dies jedoch tun, müssen Sie die aktuellen Aktivitäten zurückfahren. (wie Kherson) Mit anderen Worten, Sie müssen Änderungen vor Ort vornehmen, Truppen umschichten, Ressourcenzusagen ändern, weil Sie jetzt Kräfte aufbauen, die noch nicht in der Südukraine sind … aber mit dieser Mobilisierung von 300.000 integrierten Soldaten vorbereitet werden in diese neue Kraft für zukünftige Operationen… die diesen Winter kommen werden, sobald der Boden gefriert…. Daher würde ich *(den Rückzug) als eine operative Entscheidung mit kurzfristigem Nutzen zur Unterstützung der langfristigen Strategie zum Aufbau dieser enormen Schlagkraft betrachten*…Die Russen haben kein Vertrauen mehr in Verhandlungen. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir den Russen zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwas sagen könnten, das sie davon überzeugen würde, damit aufzuhören.“ ( „ALLES ändert sich in 4 Wochen: Interview mit Colonel Douglas MacGregor“ , youtube; Beginn bei 50 Sekunden) "

Vielleicht wirst du dann eine genauere Antwort zum Aufenthalt bekommen?

Persönlich sehe ich das ähnlich. Im Moment verstärken die Russen überall ihre Linien, greifen im Donbass kontinuierlich an und bereiten ihren Angriff vor, der sehr wahrscheinlich aus 3 Richtungen kommen wird.
Dabei werden sicher auch die Brücken über den Dneper Ziele werden können und damit die Ukrainer logistisch in eine ähnliche Rolle wie die Russen in Cherson drängen .

Bisher hat keiner der ukrainischen Siege, irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die vorhandene Kampfkraft der Russen gehabt, geschweige wirklich strategisch wichtige Gebiete gewonnen.
Charkiw ist logistisch schwierig  und Chersons Versorgung, wird die Ukraine ebenfalls belasten, ohne diese Position in nächster Zeit nutzen zu können.

Wenn die Russen mit ihren Vorbereitungen fertig sind, werden wahrscheinlich mindestens 600k, statt der oft genannten bisherigen 200k zur Verfügung stehen und heute hat Putin einen Ukas unterzeichnet, der ausländischen Kämpfern erlaubt teilzunehmen.

"Der russische Präsident unterzeichnete ein Dekret, das das Verfahren für den Dienst in den Reihen der russischen Armee von Bürgern ausländischer Staaten festlegt. Das Dokument erlaubt den Dienst von Ausländern nicht nur unter Vertrag, sondern auch durch Wehrpflicht. Das Dekret wurde bereits auf dem offiziellen Portal für Rechtsinformationen veröffentlicht."









						Владимир Путин подписал указ, допускающий службу по призыву в ВС России граждан иностранных государств
					

Президент России подписал указ, определяющий порядок прохождения службы в рядах российской армии граждан иностранных государств. Документ допускает службу иностранцев не только по контракту, но и по призыву. Указ уже опубликован на официальном портале правовой информации. Новый указ вносит




					topwar.ru
				




Dazu massive Lieferungen und Einsätze von Kamikazedrohnen, die sogar im Schwarm  arbeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fzGW7tjhj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch ein Video von einen Angriff mit Panzern 









						World Of Tanks: Russian Tank Platoon Decimates AFU Stronghold With Blitzkrieg Attack
					

WORLD OF TANKS: Numerous Russian tanks and BMPs (infantry fighting vehicles) mount MASSIVE blitz attack on Ukrainian army stronghold, pounding the position with continuous shelling as they march through the fortified position like knife through butt…




					www.bitchute.com
				




3 Panzer fahren alleine vor, unterdrücken das gegnerische Feuer und SPZ rückt nach.
Auffallend ist das scheinbare fehlen von Panzerabwehrwaffen? Warum?

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie eine massive Russische Offensive, im vollen Spectrum, mit welchen Mitteln abgewehrt werden kann, wenn es auf ukrainischer Seite an allem mangelt.

Hast du da eine Antwort?


----------



## Optiki (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> 3 Panzer fahren alleine vor, unterdrücken das gegnerische Feuer und SPZ rückt nach.
> Auffallend ist das scheinbare fehlen von Panzerabwehrwaffen? Warum?
> 
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie eine massive Russische Offensive, im vollen Spectrum, mit welchen Mitteln abgewehrt werden kann, wenn es auf ukrainischer Seite an allem mangelt.


Woher wissen wir, ob das nicht Aufnahmen aus den frühen 2000er sind? Woher wissen wir ob es Russen, Ukrainer oder Aliens sind.

Die russischen Kamikaze-Drohnen treffen aktuell besser, aber das ist auch das Einzige was wirklich gut läuft.

Woher die Russen plötzlich 600k kampffähige Soldaten herbei zaubern sollen und vor allem ausstatten will, bleibt auch ein absolutes Rätsel.

Russland hat nichts durch die Gewinne der Ukrainer verloren? hmmm frag mal deren Eliteeinheiten, wie es so läuft und was in an Mannstärke und Material noch aus dem Hut zaubern können. Eigentlich läuft es nur noch für die DPR, die seit Jahren in ihrer Verteidigungen sitzen und ehemaligen Professionelle in den Reihen von Wagner, welche wahrscheinlich jeden Tag mehrere Duzend ex Häftlinge als Bait nutzen um so die Ukrainer besser ausspüren zu können.

jaja die Ukrainer haben gar keine Panzerabwehrwaffen und ihre Drohnen fliegen gar nicht mehr, weil Russland so überlegen ist..


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat die SPZ Besatzung überhaupt nicht erkannt, mit welcher Anzahl an Gegnern sie zu tun hatten.


Vielleicht hat die Besatzung aber auch Kontakt zum Drohnenpiloten gehabt, der genau über Anzahl und Position samt Bewaffnung des Gegners informierte..?


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir, ob das nicht Aufnahmen aus den frühen 2000er sind? Woher wissen wir ob es Russen, Ukrainer oder Aliens sind.
> 
> Die russischen Kamikaze-Drohnen treffen aktuell besser, aber das ist auch das Einzige was wirklich gut läuft.
> 
> ...



Mit deinen Zweifeln hast du natürlich nicht Unrecht, nur betrifft dies dann jedes Video und jede Info, wo nicht genau erkennbare Hoheits und Einheitenabzeichen vorhanden sind.
Was aber durch mehrere Videos bestätigt werden könnte, ist das häufig " kleinere " Einheiten eingesetzt werden.
Vielleicht kommen größere Angriffseinheiten in den nächsten Wochen, wenn der Boden gefroren ist zum Einsatz .

Also das " Einzige" ist schon eine ganze Menge, wenn man an den Anfang des Konfliktes denkt und die Massenhaften Drohnenvideos der Ukrainer.
Das scheint sich umgekehrt zu haben und von Bayraktars hört und liest man nichts mehr.

600k?
200k sollten im Einsatz sein,  300k kommen und dazu werden sicher noch ein paar Freiwillige und Kadyrows Leutchen kommen, so das 600k nicht unwahrscheinlich sind.
Vielleicht sind auch schon mehr als 200k im Einsatz gewesen?
Auf jeden Fall eine wesentliche Verstärkung und von ausländischen Kämpfern reden wir noch nicht einmal.

Ja, die russische Arnee ist bisher nicht besonders ins Rampenlicht getreten. Wobei Cherson zum überwiegenden Teil von leichten russischen Truppen verteidigt wurde.  Waren wohl um die 25k gegen 60k bei den Ukrainern, oder hast du andere Zahlen?
Dort haben sie die Posi gehalten und sich lt Russen ohne Verluste zurückgezogen  was eine militärische Meisterleistung wäre.
Ich würde sie also nicht unterschätzen. 
Sind aber nicht genug Infos um das korrekt einschätzen zu können, was für beide Seiten betrifft. 
Vieles sind Spekulationen. 

Du kannst wirklich auf den Sarkasmus verzichten, aber wo haben die Ukrainer eine wirklich richtige Schlacht gewonnen? Weder in Charkiw, noch Cherson haben sich die Russen besiegen lassen sondern sich mit Zahlenmäßig schwächeren Truppen in bessere Positionen zurückgezogen und dort ihre Verteidigung organisiert und ihre Linien gehalten.

Klar, werden wir jetzt keine Einigkeit erzielen, aber wenn ich mit meiner Prognose einer kommenden Niederlage recht habe, hätte ich dann nicht auch Recht damit, schon vor Wochen eine Verhandlungslösung  finden zu müssen?
Was wird im Falle dieser Niederlage in der Ukraine passieren, wenn herauskommt das alle Opfer umsonst waren?


Tekkla schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Besatzung aber auch Kontakt zum Drohnenpiloten gehabt, der genau über Anzahl und Position samt Bewaffnung des Gegners informierte..?



Dann wären sie aber sehr mutig gewesen? 
Irgendwie wirkte die Posi der Drohne eher das sie zur anderen Seite gehörte?
Ist aber alles Spekulation.


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu massive Lieferungen und Einsätze von Kamikazedrohnen, die sogar im Schwarm  arbeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Channel ist ein reiner Propagandachannel rund um die "tollen" Waffen der Russen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisher hat keiner der ukrainischen Siege, irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die vorhandene Kampfkraft der Russen gehabt, geschweige wirklich strategisch wichtige Gebiete gewonnen.



Du bist und bleibst halt nur ein hochnotpeinlicher rassistischer politischer Russenkasper.
Wenn keiner der "ukrainischen Siege", seit dem 24 Februar, Auswirkungen auf die Kampfkraft der Russen hatte, warum läuft dieser Krieg denn dann noch und warum musste Russland dann das Gebiet räumen, wo ihre Kampfkraft, deiner hirnrissigen Aussage nach, exakt genauso hoch wie am Tag 1 des Krieges sein müsste?

Du widersprichst dir in einer Tour selbst, konsturierst irgendwelche Märchen von Prognossen, die genauso viel eintreffen wie Vorhersagen bei Atro-TV und verweigerst jede Anerkennung der Realität und jeder Militär lacht sich tot über dich, wenn so eine "politischen Maske" wie du ernsthaft behaupten möchte, das der Verlust von Cherson nicht mindestens auch militärisch eine strategische Niederlage war!

Mit dem Verlust dieses Brückenkopfes ist Mykolajiw aktuell für Russland in unerreichbare Reichweite gerückt, Odessa in unerreichbare Reichweite gerückt, Transnistrien unerreichbar geworden und ebenso in unerreichbare Reichweite gerückt, die Ukraine wirtschaftlich aushungern zu können, für die gerade Mykolajiw und Odessa die beiden wichtigsten wirtschaftlichen Häfen darstellen.

Gar nicht davon angefangen das es selbst wenn man da nochmal, von russischer Seite, eine Offensive starten wollen würde, nun unter ukrainischer Gegenwehr über den Dnjepr übersetzen müsste, was bei einem Fluss wie dem Dnjepr militärisch, selbst schon für eine gut ausgerüstete und agierende Armee, ein äußerst schweres und verlustreiches Unterfangen darstellen würde.

Von der politischen Niederlage, die Cherson für Russland nach desen lächerlicher Anexion darstellt, fangen wir gar nicht an.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Charkiw ist logistisch schwierig  und Chersons Versorgung, wird die Ukraine ebenfalls belasten, ohne diese Position in nächster Zeit nutzen zu können.


Stimmt, 6 bis 10 der erfahreren mechanisierten Brigaden frei zu kommen, weil man die Front da, auch dank des Dnjepr, exelent mit deutlich geringeren Kräften als zuvor verteidigen kann, ist natürlich kein Nutzen und Nachschub nach Cherson zu bringen, ohne dafür auf Fähren und Potonbrücken angewiesen zu sein, weil man einen Fluss überqueren muss, dessen Brücken alle zertört wurden, wird die Ukrainer hundertprozentig vor unlösbare Aufgaben stellen.

Es ist und bleibt so, deine Äußerungen sind und bleiben einfach nur maximal lächerlich und hochnotpeinlich.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Channel ist ein reiner Propagandachannel rund um die "tollen" Waffen der Russen.



Aber das wundert dich bei dieser pro-russischen Buschentenmaske doch wohl nun nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibst halt nur ein hochnotpeinlicher rassistischer politischer Russenkasper.
> Wenn keiner der "ukrainischen Siege", seit dem 24 Februar, Auswirkungen auf die Kampfkraft der Russen hatte, warum läuft dieser Krieg denn dann noch und warum musste Russland dann das Gebiet räumen, wo ihre Kampfkraft, deiner hirnrissigen Aussage nach, exakt genauso hoch wie am Tag 1 des Krieges sein müsste?
> 
> Du widersprichst dir in einer Tour selbst, konsturierst irgendwelche Märchen von Prognossen, die genauso viel eintreffen wie Vorhersagen bei Atro-TV und verweigerst jede Anerkennung der Realität und jeder Militär lacht sich tot über dich, wenn so eine "politischen Maske" wie du ernsthaft behaupten möchte, das der Verlust von Cherson nicht mindestens auch militärisch eine strategische Niederlage war!
> ...



Also beleidigen kannst du zumindestens!

Was ist im Moment das Resultat?
Die Ukraine und Westeuropa sind erst einmal von sowjetischen Waffen befreit, was bedeutet das jetzt die militärische Hardware aus dem Westen geliefert werden muß.
Schafft das der Westen im ausreichenden Maße?
Im Prinzip wird doch schon die Nato demilitarisiert, oder wie nennt du die Reduzierung von polnischen Panzertruppen um rund 500 Panzer anders? Tschechien, Slowakei und andere betrifft dies auch.
Wie lange dauert die Neuausrüstung?

Warum läuft der Krieg noch? Vielleicht deshalb?
Welche Anzahl an Ausländischen Kämpfern, befinden sich in der Ukraine?
Klar haben sich die Russen verkalkuliert und einen Krieg geführt,  der weit von Nato Taktiken in Jugoslawien entfernt war.
Das Resultat sieht man jetzt.
Deshalb auch immer mein Hinweis auf eine Eskalation. Ich denke das zukünftige Operationen anders durchgeführt werden.

Dazu folgendes Zitat.
"Marschall Sergei Moskalenko über die Bedeutung der Artillerieunterstützung: „Mit zweihundert Kanonen pro Kilometer Front fragen sie nicht nach dem Feind, sondern informieren nur darüber, wie weit unsere vorrückenden Einheiten gekommen sind .“








						Kirill Semjonowitsch Moskalenko – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Dein Verweis auf Odessa ist sicher nicht ganz falsch, aber völlig illusorisch. Schaue dir die Topografie an und welche Anzahl an Flüssen überwunden werden muß und dazu die Länge der Front und Flankensicherung die dafür benötigt wird. Woher sollen die Truppen und die Logistik kommen, wenn gleichzeitig im Donbass gekämpft wird und der ganze Raum der Westukraine unter Ukrainischer Kontrolle steht? Wer hat da die besseren Verkehrswege?
Also einfach mal Logik nutzen.
Wozu also Truppen in Cherson sitzen lassen, die deine Nachschublogistik und Ressourcen belasten?
Wenn man später nach Cherson will, kommt man von Osten und wird Odessa ohne Kampf einnehmen wollen.

Das es politisch und Propagandistisch schlecht ist, gebe ich dir recht, aber das war scheinbar nicht der entscheidende Faktor.

Das die Ukrainer Truppen freibekommen, sicher, aber auch die Russen und dabei liegen bei ihnen auch die günstigeren Logistikrouten, weil alles für die Ukrainer über den Dneper muß.
Wie lange geht das noch?
Es gibt nicht viele Brücken über den Dnepr.

Unterlasse auch langsam mal deine Unterstellungen.
Ich sehe keinen Sinn Ukrainer für andere Interessen zu verheizen. Da kannst gerne Argumentieren und meine Fehler aufzeigen, aber ständig diese " Prooagandakeule" schwingen, ist lächerlich.
Ihr freut euch über tote Russen und keiner hat je die Opfer in der Ostukraine, durch ukrainischen Beschuß bedauert.
Das sind auch Menschen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der Channel ist ein reiner Propagandachannel rund um die "tollen" Waffen der Russen.


Vielleicht, aber ist es falsch?


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber ist es falsch?


Ja. Weil die Russen ihre Drohnen in Iran kaufen gehen, weil man selber keine - in ausreichender Menge -gebaut bekommt.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja. Weil die Russen ihre Drohnen in Iran kaufen gehen, weil man selber keine - in ausreichender Menge -gebaut bekommt.


Leider irrst du dich. Die Lancet, eine der in den Videos gezeigten Drohne, wurde schon in Syrien, vor dem Ukrainekonflikt eingesetzt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZALA_Lancet








						ZALA KUB-BLA – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ich denke auch nicht das die Probleme hätten eine Massenproduktion aufzubauen. Es gibt genug Industriebetriebe die dazu Kapazitäten besitzen.
Nur mal die ganzen Fahrzeugfirmen und ihre Basis sehen, die aufgrund von Sanktionen still stehen .
Betrifft auch andere Unternehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Leider irrst du dich. Die Lancet, eine der in den Videos gezeigten Drohne, wurde schon in Syrien, vor dem Ukrainekonflikt eingesetzt.


Eingesetzt...



> Im Jahr 2020 wurden Versuchssexemplare der Lancet-3 im Syrienkonflikt unter Einsatzbedingungen erprobt.


Erprobt...

Das ist wie mit den ach so krassen Armatas. Ja, es mag sie geben, aber nein, nicht in relevanten Stückzahlen. Und nur darauf will ich hinaus. 

Beim Ansehen der Propagandavideos habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob es da auch mal ein Video von einem "tollen" Schiff namens Moskwa gab?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Leider irrst du dich. Die Lancet, eine der in den Videos gezeigten Drohne, wurde schon in Syrien, vor dem Ukrainekonflikt eingesetzt.


Eine/mehrere  RTX 4090 wurde auch schon vor dem launch "eingesetzt" was aber nicht hieß, das sie in vertretbaren stückzahlen verfügbar war.

Die ukraine setzt im maritimen bereich wohl auch auf drohnen.








						Ukraine enthüllt erstmals seine Kamikaze-Boote
					

Die ukrainische Regierung hat eine Spendenaktion gestartet, um mindestens 100 unbemannte Drohnenboote finanzieren zu können.




					futurezone.at
				




Jetzt sollten wir ihnen mal noch zeigen, wie man in alten bergwerken/stollen produziert, damit die produktion auch halbwegs vor bomben und drohnen geschützt ist.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die ukraine setzt im maritimen bereich wohl auch auf drohnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Shin’yō (Sprengbootklasse) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ja bemannt vs Drohne, aber kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## JePe (14. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum läuft der Krieg noch?



Weil Russland ihn noch immer nicht beendet hat? Bloss so eine bekloppte Idee. Aber vermutlich haette es in Deiner Logik auch den zweiten Weltkrieg nie gegeben, wenn die Alliierten nicht zurueckgeschossen haetten.

Dazu folgendes Zitat von Sofageneral Tschetan:

"Wenn sich keiner wehrt, gibts auch keinen Krieg."



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sinn Ukrainer für andere Interessen zu verheizen.



Doch, tust Du. Du wuerdest noch den letzten Ukrainer kalt laechelnd opfern, wenn dafuer nur wieder billiges Gas aus Russland kommt. Was Du nicht zu begreifen gewillt oder imstande bist: so wie es bis zum 23. Februar 2022 war wird es nicht wieder. Der Scherbenhaufen, den Dein Idol im Kreml da immer weiter anrichtet, ist jetzt schon so unbeschreiblich gross, dass es Generationen von Russen brauchen wird, ihn wegzuraeumen.


----------



## Tschetan (14. November 2022)

Q


JePe schrieb:


> Weil Russland ihn noch immer nicht beendet hat? Bloss so eine bekloppte Idee. Aber vermutlich haette es in Deiner Logik auch den zweiten Weltkrieg nie gegeben, wenn die Alliierten nicht zurueckgeschossen haetten.
> 
> Dazu folgendes Zitat von Sofageneral Tschetan:
> 
> ...



Wenn das, was ich unterstützt habe, umgesetzt worden wäre, hätten wir kein Krieg.
 Nicht ich opfer lächelnd Ukrainer.

Bitte laß also deine Unterstellungen.


Ein sehr kluger Militär!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clYhCCE8YX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Q
> 
> 
> Wenn das, was ich unterstützt habe, umgesetzt worden wäre, hätten wir kein Krieg.
> ...


Die Ukrainer opfern sich selbst, sie muss niemand mit Gefängnis oder schlimmerer Konsequenz an die Front peitschen. Im Gegensatz zum Russen wissen die Ukraine wofür sie kämpfen.

Der Krieg ließe sich verhindern wenn die Putin Politik statt Repression ein anderes Mittel finden würde um wettbewerbsfähig zu sein. Ich sags mal so, Osteuropa ist nicht iein Bananistan in Afrika als dass man einfach so über ihre Köpfe hinweg die eigenen Interessen durchsetzt als ob sie garnicht da wären, und Russland ist vorallem keine Supermacht die in dieser Region so was kann. Statt zwei Dekaden Kriegsandrohungen an Osteuropa und Muskelspiele, kam im Kreml niemand auf die Idee die Länder die im Weg ihrer Interessen stehen iwie einzuspannen ? Einen anderen Weg als Androhung eines Krieges ? Russlands Außenpolitik basiert auf Angst, so wie im echten Leben auch bedient man sich psychologischen Spielchen, und macht sich Feinde statt Freunde. Man könnte jetzt sagen macht es doch wie China und kommt mit Geld aber wie wir wissen haben die Russen es nicht. Dennoch hatten sie über 30 Jahre Zeit um in ihrem ehem. Block aufzuräumen, aber sie hatten es nie vor sondern eilten zur alter Stärke um die Nachbarn um sich herum wieder durch Druck gefällig zu machen.

Russlands Problem ist ihre politische Doktrin. Putin hält den Untergang der Sovietunion als größtes Desaster des 20. Jahrhunderts, aber in seinem Kopf hat er sie wiederbelebt und es interessiert ihn nicht dass sich die Welt um ihn herum verändert hat. Die Folgen für Russland in der Welt des 21. Jahrhunderts sind fatal und mit Kanonen werden sie ihre Lage nicht verbessern. 

Der Krieg ließe sich verhindern wenn der Kreml nicht von ausgedienten Dinosauriern geführt würde. 20 Jahre Fehlpolitik münden in diesem Krieg. Was kommt noch alles aus diesem Märchenreich ?


----------



## Tekkla (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ein sehr kluger Militär!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Der liegt mit vielen seiner Prognosen in der Vergangenheit ähnlich falsch wie du.

Das meint übrigens dein sehr kluger Militär.


> Bei der angekündigten Gegenoffensive würden westliche Waffen nur eine kleine Rolle spielen. „Das liegt auch am schlechten Rüstungsstand des Westens."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Pro-Tipp: Öfter mal Quellenanalyse betreiben, BEVOR man aus einer Quelle Infos verteilt, nur weil es der eigenen Argumentation hilft.


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2022)

Junge, Junge, so ein "Experte" wie der Thiele schaffts tatsächlich in den TV...

Afghanistan hat überhaupt nix mit militärischer Überlegenheit zu tun.
Wenn eine korrupte Regierung gegen das Volk agiert und der Widerstand (in dem Fall die Taliban) eine breite Unterstützung im Staat haben, nützt eine militärische Überlegenheit überhaupt nix.
Ironischer Weise erlebt dies gerade Russland in den besetzten Gebieten der Ukraine und an der Front.

Eher im Gegenteil zeigt es die militärische Überlegenheit beim Abzug der Amerikaner.
Immerhin haben sie binnen 2 Wochen etwa gleich viel Menschen und Material bewegt, als die Russen binnen 6 Monaten, als diese die Truppen vor der Ukraine aufgezogen hatten.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> LOL! Der liegt mit vielen seiner Prognosen in der Vergangenheit ähnlich falsch wie du.
> 
> Das meint übrigens dein sehr kluger Militär.
> 
> ...



Bisher haben die Ukrainer nicht gewonnen und die Frage ist wie lange wir sie noch entsprechend unterstützen können.
Welche Anzahl an 2000ern können wir zB liefern und wann bekommt die BW zB Ersatz?
Bisher räumen wir nur Lager aus.


compisucher schrieb:


> Afghanistan hat überhaupt nix mit militärischer Überlegenheit zu tun.



Natürlich.
Wenn du ein Land besetzt, ohne genügend Truppen , hast du keine Chance.
Ist übrigens auch ein Grund das die Russen Territorium abgegeben haben.
Es kostet einfach zuviel.

Könntest du genauer erklären was sie in den eroberten Gebieten erleben?

Was soll der Einsatz von Zivilflugzeugen in einem friedlichen Territorium beweisen?
Das gleiche würde ich unter der Bedrohung von S-400 und aktiven Truppen sehen.
In Afghanistan haben die Taliban gewartet und den abfliegenden Flugzeugen zugewunken.
Kannst du doch überhaupt nicht vergleichen. 
Stelle dir vor,  die Russen hätten alte Totschka U verschenkt und die Taliban damit den Flughafen beschossen.
Das wäre eventuell mit Cherson vergleichbar.
Deine Behauptung hinkt weiterhin, weil die USA in Afghanistan auch nicht rund 60000 Artilleriegranaten täglich verschossen haben.


----------



## facehugger (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Obiges Video ist kaum zu analysieren.
> Wer ist wer?
> Sehe nur Binden am Arm bei der Spz Besatzung, was also auch Russen sein könnte. Auf jeden Fall ist sich  zerstreuen, bei der eingesetzten Arti nicht unklug.
> Scheint aber eine Taktik auf beiden Seiten zu sein mit kleinen Gruppen vorzugehen.


Richtig, alles Fake News. In Wahrheit sitzt die Annalena grad beim Vlad dem Pfähl... ähem, Wladimir in der Datscha und die beiden diskutieren seit Stunden ob der Mond nicht vielleicht doch eine Scheibe ist und die Erde jene umkreist. 

Schließlich kann man ja jedes Video fälschen

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Bisher haben die Ukrainer nicht gewonnen und die Frage ist wie lange wir sie noch entsprechend unterstützen können.


Sprich bitte nicht von "wir"...das schließt Dich mit ein, was wirklich unamgemessen ist.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sprich bitte nicht von "wir"...das schließt Dich mit ein, was wirklich unamgemessen ist.


Immerhin zahle ich nicht gerade wenig Steuern, die dafür sicher aufgewendet werden?


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Immerhin zahle ich nicht gerade wenig Steuern, die dafür sicher aufgewendet werden?


In deinem Fall nennen wir es lieber Reparationszahlung statt Unterstützung(was soll Putler sonst von Dir halten)...ist ja für die Russen eh beschlossen worden.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> In deinem Fall nennen wir es lieber Reparationszahlung statt Unterstützung(was soll Putler sonst von Dir halten)...ist ja für die Russen eh beschlossen worden.



Welche Abstimmung?
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja für diese Möglichkeiten, Länder zur Kasse zu bitten, wenn in einem Völkerrechtlich verbindlichen Verfahren die Schuld festgestellt wird.
Könnte gerade Vietnam, Laos, Kambodscha, Jugoslawien,  Irak usw helfen, Kriegsfolgen zu beheben.

Die Abstimmung die du glaube ich meinst, hatte aber leider keine Mehrheit in der UN Versammlung?

Dafür - 94
Dagegen - 14
Enthaltungen - 73
Nicht abgestimmt - 11

Hast du andere Infos?


----------



## Tekkla (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung die du glaube ich meinst, hatte aber leider keine Mehrheit in der UN Versammlung?
> 
> Dafür - 94
> Dagegen - 14
> ...


Erster Satz ist deine Wahrnehmung und Auslegung per deiner persönlichen Meinung. Nach den Regeln der UNO gilt der Antrag als angenommen.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Abstimmung?
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja für diese Möglichkeiten, Länder zur Kasse zu bitten, wenn in einem Völkerrechtlich verbindlichen Verfahren die Schuld festgestellt wird.
> Könnte gerade Vietnam, Laos, Kambodscha, Jugoslawien,  Irak usw helfen, Kriegsfolgen zu beheben.
> 
> ...











						UN-Vollversammlung: Russland soll Ukraine Reparationen zahlen
					

Die UN-Generalversammlung hat erklärt, Russland müsse Reparationen für die Folgen seines Angriffskrieges in der Ukraine zahlen. Dazu soll Kiew Schäden dokumentieren. Von Peter Mücke.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht das die Probleme hätten eine Massenproduktion aufzubauen. Es gibt genug Industriebetriebe die dazu Kapazitäten besitzen.
> Nur mal die ganzen Fahrzeugfirmen und ihre Basis sehen, die aufgrund von Sanktionen still stehen .
> Betrifft auch andere Unternehmen.


Zumindest bei den Fahrzeugfirmen deutsvher Hersteller können die Russen fasst nix verwenden...außer vielleicht die Aluprofile und simple Motoren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. November 2022)

https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/berichte-ueber-explosion-zwei-tote-in-polnischem-dorf-radiosender-berichtet-von-russischen-raketen_id_179807621.html
		


Puh...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/berichte-ueber-explosion-zwei-tote-in-polnischem-dorf-radiosender-berichtet-von-russischen-raketen_id_179807621.html
> 
> 
> 
> Puh...



Ehrlich?
Hat es mal wieder nicht für mehr gereicht, als einen Link hinzurotzen?

Ansonsten, für alle anderen, da ich weiß worum es da im Link geht.
Bei heutigen russischen Angriffen in der Ukraine (die rede war von über 100 Raketen / Marschflugkörper, welche Russland verschossen hat) sollen auch 2 russische Raketen auf polnischen Staatsgebiet eingeschlagen und dabei 2 polnische Staatsbürger getötet worden sein, wobei damit ja irgendwann mal zu rechnen war.

Daher sehr traurig, aber es wird sehr wahrscheinlich nichts am momentanen Status ändern, außer vermutlich das man deutlich mehr Luftabwehr, zur russischen Grenze hin, stationieren wird und sehr wahrscheinlich auch keinen NATO-Bündnisfall auslösen, was man ja auch teilweise hört, auch  wenn das theoretisch möglich wäre, aber niemand will das in der NATO (weil das würde hundertprozentig in einem  Einsatz von Kernwaffen enden).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich?
> Hat es mal wieder nicht für mehr gereicht, als einen Link hinzurotzen?



Der Link ansich zeigt überdeutlich worum es geht. 
Im Gegenzug hat es bei Dir mal wieder nur für eine fragwürdige Wortwahl gereicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> *Der Link ansich zeigt überdeutlich worum es geht.*
> Im Gegenzug hat es bei Dir mal wieder nur für eine fragwürdige Wortwahl gereicht.


Du entscheidest das nunmal aber nicht.
Moderativ ist es nicht gewünscht, unzählige mal hier durch die Moderation geschrieben, Punkt!

Kurze Zusammenfassung in eigenen Worten, zum Inhalt des Links und / oder eigene Meinung zu.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Polnische Migs an die Ukraine wären jetzt eine angebrachte Reaktion  Irony off. Die werden sicher cool bleiben und sich nicht provuzieren lassen, schließlich auch sehr gut möglich dass das einfach nur ein Unfall war. Auf die Stellungnahme seitens der Russen darf man aber gespannt sein. By the way lese ich dass heute wohl Raketeneinschläge in der Ukraine in neuer Rekordhöhe registriert wurden. Der totale Vernichtungskrieg geht munter weiter.


----------



## Lotto (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Polnische Migs an die Ukraine wären jetzt eine angebrachte Reaktion  Irony off. Die werden sicher cool bleiben und sich nicht provuzieren lassen, schließlich auch sehr gut möglich dass das einfach nur ein Unfall war. Auf die Stellungnahme seitens der Russen darf man aber gespannt sein. By the way lese ich dass heute wohl Raketeneinschläge in der Ukraine in neuer Rekordhöhe registriert wurden. Der totale Vernichtungskrieg geht munter weiter.


Was außer Unvermögen soll es halt sonst gewesen sein? Absicht? Würde jeglicher Logik widersprechen.
Russland wird gerade von der Ukraine quasi im Alleingang mit westlichen Waffen aus dessen Land gejagt. Und was macht Russland? Schiesst 2 Raketen auf ein militärisch und strategisch gesehen vollkommen "wertloses" polnisches Dorf. Ja klingt voll logisch und nach Absicht.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was außer Unvermögen soll es halt sonst gewesen sein? Absicht? Würde jeglicher Logik widersprechen.
> Russland wird gerade von der Ukraine quasi im Alleingang mit westlichen Waffen aus dessen Land gejagt. Und was macht Russland? Schiesst 2 Raketen auf ein militärisch und strategisch gesehen vollkommen "wertloses" polnisches Dorf. Ja klingt voll logisch und nach Absicht.


War wohl die Rache für Cherson, ne Menge polnischer Panzer waren beteiligt an der Befreiung. Putin hat den Verlust der Stadt nicht verdaut was man schon vor paar Tagen hörte. Allein heute sind über 100 russ Raketen auf civile Infrastruktur eingeschlagen. So viel wie noch nie zuvor.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

Eine durchaus interessante Nachricht.
Rheinmetall will wohl einen spanischen Munitionsproduzenten kaufen, welcher auch in der Lage sein soll Munition für den Gepard zu fertigen.
Allerdings dürfte ein hochfahren der Produktion dafür, nach dem Kauf, wohl noch eine Weile dauern, da dies natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht.

Trotzdem, damit könnte das Munitionsproblem, für die ukrainischen Geparden, in den kommenden Monaten, auch mal endlich gelöst sein, was ja erfreuliche Nachrichten wären.









						Rheinmetall will spanischen Munitionshersteller kaufen
					

Der Automobilzulieferer und Waffenhersteller Rheinmetall will sein Munitionsgeschäft mit einer Übernahme in Spanien ausbauen. Gekauft werden soll das spanische...




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was außer Unvermögen soll es halt sonst gewesen sein? Absicht? Würde jeglicher Logik widersprechen.
> Russland wird gerade von der Ukraine quasi im Alleingang mit westlichen Waffen aus dessen Land gejagt. Und was macht Russland? Schiesst 2 Raketen auf ein militärisch und strategisch gesehen vollkommen "wertloses" polnisches Dorf. Ja klingt voll logisch und nach Absicht.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, das Russland ja nur Ultra-Hochpräzisionswaffen hat, dann war das selbstverständlich Absicht...oder willst du etwa behaupten, das die Russen Müllwaffen haben!?


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> War wohl die Rache für Cherson, ne Menge polnischer Panzer waren beteiligt an der Befreiung. Putin hat den Verlust der Stadt nicht verdaut was man schon vor paar Tagen hörte. Allein heute sind über 100 russ Raketen auf civile Infrastruktur eingeschlagen. So viel wie noch nie zuvor.



Ich denke das sich die Intensität erhöhen könnte und Brücken über den Dnepr,  nebst " Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen werden.
Glaube eines der Gebäude in Kiew gehörte dem Generalsstab. 
Ohne die Brücken, bricht die Logistik im Osten zusammen.
Könnte der Beginn offensiver Operationen werden. Die Russen Knuspern gerade bei Vuhledar und anderen Ecken die Befestigungen durch, welche Opperative Möglichkeiten eröffnen.

Es wird kompliziert für die Ukraine.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das sich die Intensität erhöhen könnte und Brücken über den Dnepr,  nebst " Entscheidungszentren" angegriffen werden.
> Glaube eines der Gebäude in Kiew gehörte dem Generalsstab.
> Ohne die Brücken, bricht die Logistik im Osten zusammen.
> Könnte der Beginn offensiver Operationen werden. Die Russen Knuspern gerade bei Vuhledar und anderen Ecken die Befestigungen durch, welche Opperative Möglichkeiten eröffnen.
> ...


Es ist seit Februar kompliziert für die Ukraine, mit dem Unterschied zu jetzt dass auch kompliziert für die Russen. Ich hab zwar auch davon gehört dass die Russen sich wieder ins Spiel bringen mit den frischen Truppen aber zu wieviel sie im Stande sind weiß nur der Weihnachtsmann. Andere Stimmen sagen dass jetzt erstmal ein Stellungskrieg folgen könnte und die Russen sich nach dem Rückzug erstmal ordnen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was außer Unvermögen soll es halt sonst gewesen sein? Absicht? Würde jeglicher Logik widersprechen.


Richtig, sowas passiert selbst im Frieden.
Indien hat ja vor kurzem auch Pakistan beschossen, Fehler, nichts passiert und das obwohl beide sich hassen wie die Pest.

Btw:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1592615526182047744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheinbar ukrainische S300 die was russisches abgefangen hat, kann auch passieren.
Natürlich nur, wenn die Russen in die Nähe der Grenze schießen.

->Nach der Kausalkette liegt die Schuld natürlich trotzdem bei Russland, aber sowas ist kein Vorsatz.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

20km vom Einschlag ist ein Kraftwerk in der Ukraine was wohl das Ziel war.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2022)

Hab ich nicht überprüft wäre aber eine Erklärung.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es ist seit Februar kompliziert für die Ukraine, mit dem Unterschied zu jetzt dass auch kompliziert für die Russen. Ich hab zwar auch davon gehört dass die Russen sich wieder ins Spiel bringen mit den frischen Truppen aber zu wieviel sie im Stande sind weiß nur der Weihnachtsmann. Andere Stimmen sagen dass jetzt erstmal ein Stellungskrieg folgen könnte und die Russen sich nach dem Rückzug erstmal ordnen wollen.



Ich glaube nicht an einen Stellungskrieg im Winter. Das würde in den Augen der Russen nur den Ukrainern helfen.
Es könnte zu einer richtig klassischen Offensive mit massiver Artillerievorbereitung und massierten Panzerangriffen kommen, Richtung Zaporosche,  Pawlograd.
Damit würde der Nachschub für den Donbass zusammenbrechen. Dazu noch eine Angriffsgruppe im Norden und Verstärkung im Osten.
300k Mobilisierte, 30k Elitetruppen aus Cherson und eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Freiwilligen stoßen dazu.

Wehrpflichtige können nach Gesetzt auf russischem Territorium eingesetzt werden.  Logistik, Absicherung, Luftabwehr, also alles was die Rückwärtigen Dienste zu leisten haben, können diese Einheiten übernehmen.
Damit würde sich die Zahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Truppen, noch mehr erhöht.

Von den existierenden ukrainischen Truppen, vielleicht positiv geschätzt 700k, wird sicher nicht einmal die Hälfte im Osten stehen.
Cherson und der Norden mit Kiew wird Truppen haben und viele sind im Land verteilten zur Sicherung und Logistik.
Auch können die Territorialbataillione nicht als vollwertige BTGs angesehen werden geschweige besitzen sie die dazu nötige Ausrüstung und Ausbildung.
Von der russischen Überzahl bei Artillerie, Panzern, Luftwaffe und Nachschub, ganz zu schweigen.

Zusammengefasst sehe ich wenig Perspektiven und eine riesen Katastrophe sich anbahnen.


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2022)

Jo, die Russen siegen sich zu Tode. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an einen Stellungskrieg im Winter. Das würde in den Augen der Russen nur den Ukrainern helfen.
> Es könnte zu einer richtig klassischen Offensive mit massiver Artillerievorbereitung und massierten Panzerangriffen kommen, Richtung Zaporosche,  Pawlograd.
> Damit würde der Nachschub für den Donbass zusammenbrechen. Dazu noch eine Angriffsgruppe im Norden und Verstärkung im Osten.
> 300k Mobilisierte, 30k Elitetruppen aus Cherson und eine unbestimmte Anzahl an Freiwilligen stoßen dazu.
> ...


Dass du wenig Perspektiven bei den Ukrainern siehst wissen wir schon  Mich haben sie aber überzeugt mit besseren Manöverfähigkeiten und Präzision. Natürlich haben sie auch große Verluste, mitlerweile vlt sogar genau so viel wie die russ Seite aber ich würde die kommenden Wochen erstmal abwarten und sehen welche Waffen noch so ins Spiel kommen. Ich meine auch wenn jetzt wieder eine Wende einkehren sollte zum Vorteil Russlands, wird dies wieder so aussehen dass sie nur paar Meter täglich bei größten Verlusten machen. Soll das die Strategie sein ? Dann kommt der Westen und schickt erneut Waffen, und es geht wieder zurück usw. Keiner weiß wie es weiter geht, aber ich habe die Vermutung dass bei dem Verschleiss und Zerstörung die statt finden, die Tage des runden Tischen immer näher rücken. Eine kriegsmüde USA schafft dann einen Frieden mit dem alle leben können, und witmet sich wieder größeren Dingen zu als Russland.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eine kriegsmüde USA schafft dann einen Frieden mit dem alle leben können, und orentiert sich wieder ganz ihrem China.


Ich sehe es eher so dass sich die USA gerade mit dem Einsatz für die Ukraine Richtung China orientieren. Man möchte diesen dort zeigen dass Taiwan angreifen keine gute Idee wäre. Ergo wäre ein drängen auf irgendwie geartete Kompromisse mit Russland ein Signal Richtung China Ähnliches bekommen zu können. Und das will man auf gar keinen Fall senden.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so dass sich die USA gerade mit dem Einsatz für die Ukraine Richtung China orientieren. Man möchte diesen dort zeigen dass Taiwan angreifen keine gute Idee wäre. Ergo wäre ein drängen auf irgendwie geartete Kompromisse mit Russland ein Signal Richtung China Ähnliches bekommen zu können. Und das will man auf gar keinen Fall senden.


Sehe ich genauso.
Dafür sprechen halt auch alle Signale, welche die USA aus politischer Richtung, in Richtung Ukraine sendet und kommuniziert, dass alles andere als die Ursprungsgrenzen nicht anerkannt wird, Unterstützung mit militärischen Material solange wie es nötig erfolgt und jeder der Russland unterstützt bekommt umgehend die Konsequenzen zu spüren (umfassende und harte Sanktionen).

Die man auch immer im gleichen Atemzug, von Seiten der USA, in Richtung China adressiert, welchen man ja auch bereits mehr als einmal, die letzten Monate indirekt, aber ganz klar, zu verstehen gegeben hat, das die USA bei Taiwan mehr oder weniger ganz exakt genauso agieren werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher so dass sich die USA gerade mit dem Einsatz für die Ukraine Richtung China orientieren. Man möchte diesen dort zeigen dass Taiwan angreifen keine gute Idee wäre. Ergo wäre ein drängen auf irgendwie geartete Kompromisse mit Russland ein Signal Richtung China Ähnliches bekommen zu können. Und das will man auf gar keinen Fall senden.


Die Stimmen in den USA man habe Russland bereits genug geschwächt werden lauter, die Arsenale werden leerer. Auch ihre Produktionskapazitäten stehen in der Kritik. Vorallem will man nicht der einzige Staat sein der der Ukraine in der Form hilft, zumindest nicht auf Dauer. Noch kalkulieren sie und sehen was sich politisch so alles tuet aber der Tag an dem man Selenskij zum Verhandeln drängt wird sicher kommen, nur wann ist die Frage. Diesen Krieg kann vermutlich keiner gewinnen, also geht es wohl in Kosten und Nutzen Relation über wie sinnvoll es ist Russland weiter zu schwächen. Bedenke der Ukrainekrieg ist nur ein Teil eines globalen Theaters, es geht hier um sehr viel mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2022)

Wie gesagt: Abschreckung gegenüber China aufrecht erhalten ist imo die größte Motivation der USA, nicht Russland zu schwächen. Das ist nicht unbedingt ungern gesehen, aber halt nicht das Hauptziel.
Und "die Stimmen" stehen gerade eh kurz vor einer erneuten Wahlniederlage.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Abschreckung gegenüber China aufrecht erhalten ist imo die größte Motivation der USA, nicht Russland zu schwächen. Das ist nicht unbedingt ungern gesehen, aber halt nicht das Hauptziel.
> Und "die Stimmen" stehen gerade eh kurz vor einer erneuten Wahlniederlage.


Nicht Abschreckung sondern die Zerstörung der chin Wirtschaftsmacht ist Ziel der Amerikaner. Dafür haben sie selbst das Ende der Globalisierung eingeleutet, weil mit Peking nicht mehr auf Augenhöhe sind sondern überholt werden. USA will unbedingt Krieg mit China weil sie ihn gewinnen, und danach die Karten in der Welt neu verteilen. Problem ist dass sie alleine sind, aber China Russland hat. Deshalb hält China die Füße still, politisch verdammt clever, und wird die USA wohl einfach abwarten bis diese wirtschaftlich unf finanziell an sich selbst untegehen. So zumindest meine Auffassung.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Diesen Krieg kann vermutlich keiner gewinnen, also geht es wohl in Kosten und Nutzen Relation über wie sinnvoll es ist Russland weiter zu schwächen.



Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander, jüngst gab es z.B. einen Artikel, in einem Schweizer Blatt, in welche Garri Kasparow, an Hand von Zahlen vorgerechnet hat, Verlinkung spare ich an der Stelle mal, weil er sowieso hinter einer Bezahlschranke ist, aber wer es lesen will braucht ja sowieso nur 2 Sekunden in Google den Namen eingeben und wird ihn finden.

Das Russland diesen Krieg, so wie er aktuell verläuft, maximal noch bis August / Oktober 2023 führen können wird, alleine schon deshalb weil, bei der Rate in welcher aktuell russische Verluste die Depots leeren, ihnen dann das Material ausgehen wird, um die Verluste dahingehend noch 1 zu 1 ausgleichen zu können.

Schon jetzt ersetzt man von russischer Seite bei den t-90M(S) Panzern z.B. die Verluste mit Exportmodellen t-90S, welche aus Chargen stammen, die eigentlich für Ägypten und  Indien bestimmt waren, was auch bedeutet, die russische Rüstungsindustrie ist im Moment schon nicht mehr in der Lage, neben dem Krieg in der Ukraine, noch für den Export zu produzieren und es werden auch immer mehr t-62 an der Front eingesetzt.

Die Zahlen die Herr Kasparow nannte klangen dabei  durchaus recht logisch und schlüssig dargelegt, aber natürlich, wenn Russland noch irgend etwas aus dem "Hut zaubert" (Nord-Korea und Iran liefert umfangreich Material und nicht nur ein paar Helme, Schutzwesten, Munition und Drohnen, z.B.) könnte das evt. nicht eintreten.

Aber so, wie gesagt, wenn alles wie im Moment weiterläuft, nützt Russland es absolut nichts, wenn es seine menschlichen Verluste ausgleichen kann, das Material können sie Ende nächsten Jahres so nicht mehr ersetzen, das schafft die russische Rüstungsindustrie schon jetzt nicht mehr, aber im Moment können sie halt immer noch von Halde ausgleichen, aber auch das ist halt, angesichts der hohen Verlustzahlen, über die gesamten letzten Monate, halt irgendwann endlich.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Denkst du China wird auch dann nur zuschauen wenn Russland am Ende ist ? Was wenn sie nur darauf warten ? Und dann sehen wir im Frühling doch noch chin Hightech, und russ Gas fließt on Mass zum Spottpreis nach China. Für die Amis wäre das schon fast ihr Untergang, sie brauchen die Russen gg China.

Ich wundere mich aber über Russland, wieso sie diesen Krieg weiterhin so teuer forsetzen. Sie sind aus Europa raus, das Energiegeschäft mit Dland und Europa ist Geschichte. Übhaupt sind die Russen raus global gesehen, werden künftig nicht mehr so wettbewerbsfähig sein etc. Es geht wohl einzigst nur noch um die Zerstörung der Ukraine, oder, und das meine ich ernst, sie können doch noch gewinnen, und bekommen in Europa dann eine zweite Chance. Denn das wiederum wäre für die USA tragbar, aber ein Pleiterussland wo sich der Chinese frei bedient, praktisch das Ende der US Hegemonie in der Welt. Putin hat diesen Globus einfach in eine beschissene Schieflage gebracht und er will aufs Ganze gehen.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

Fast 250.000 Tote in der Ukraine : US-General schockiert über Opferzahlen – und sieht Zeit für Friedensverhandlungen
					

Die Opferzahlen auf beiden Seiten sind hoch. US-Armeegeneral Milley hält einen militärischen Sieg für unwahrscheinlich und wirbt dafür, sich „nach anderen Mitteln“ umzusehen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




General Milly spricht von Frieden.









						Treffen der Geheimdienst-Chefs aus USA und Russland
					

Der Chef des US-Geheimdienstes CIA, Burns, hat seinen russischen Amtskollegen Naryschkin in der Türkei getroffen. Dabei soll Burns vor den Konsequenzen eines Einsatzes russischer Atomwaffen in der Ukraine gewarnt haben.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ich denke um auf den Einsatz von A Waffen hinzuweisen, müssen sich keine Geheimdienstchefs treffen?

Es gibt Anzeichen das die USA den Konflikt sm liebsten einfrieren wollen. Warum?
Selenski und Zalushni haben das ziemlich trocken zurückgewiesen und ein Tag später, nach bielen Tagen Ruhe, kommt so ein Raketen-Gewitter.

Die USA sind nicht mehr in der Lage 2 Kriege gleichzeitig zu führen. Wenn China morgen Taiwan angreift, können sie nicht mehr handeln. 
Auch Taiwan benötigt Himars und 155mm Munition.

Das wissen auch Russland und China.

Ein weiterer Plaz ist noch im Orient.
Was ist, wenn der Iran mit seinen Milizen im Irak und Assad in Syrien, amerikanische Truppen angreifen ?
Von Hisbollah und Palästinensern fange ich garnicht an.

Klar werdet ihr mir wieder etwas unterstellen, aber das sind die Realitäten.
Es gibt so viele offene Rechnungen und der Sockel bröckelt. 

In Istanbul sind wohl ein paar Autobomben explodiert. Das nächste Problem. PKK ? 

Übrigens könnten die Raketen Polen die Chance geben, in der Westukraine eine " Sicherheitszone" zu gründen.
Ohne Nato.


----------



## behemoth85 (15. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Fast 250.000 Tote in der Ukraine : US-General schockiert über Opferzahlen – und sieht Zeit für Friedensverhandlungen
> 
> 
> Die Opferzahlen auf beiden Seiten sind hoch. US-Armeegeneral Milley hält einen militärischen Sieg für unwahrscheinlich und wirbt dafür, sich „nach anderen Mitteln“ umzusehen.
> ...


Keiner greifft die USA an weil dann der ganze Club kommt. Ausserdem müssten die USA vermutlich kein Zweifrontenkrieg kämpfen weil Russland militärisch nicht im Entferntesten bereit ist jetzt die NATO anzugreiffen. Deshalb macht China jetzt Sonnenschein und Frieden, weil sie genau wissen dass ihr Russenally angezählt ist. Aus Seite der USA wäre ein Krieg gg China ein Unterfangen welches vlt ihre Möglichkeiten sprengt. Zudem müssten sie ihre pazifischen Allys dazu bringen China zusammen anzugreiffen, worauf Japan, sKorea oder Australien die überwiegend mit Peking handeln nicht gerade Bock haben. Nur die USA hat Bock, und ist allein. Peking wartet einfach ab, vlt so lange bis die USA pleite ist, und von sich aus iwann die Hegemonie aufgibt.


----------



## Tschetan (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Übhaupt sind die Russen raus global gesehen, werden künftig nicht mehr so wettbewerbsfähig sein




Ich diskutiere ja gerne mit dir, bin aber natürlich häufig nicht deiner Meinung. 

Der Fehler liegt häufig im BIAS. Russland will nichts mehr vom Westen und ist aufgrund seiner Resourccen auch nicht so darauf angewiesen, wie wir auf die günstigen Resourccen due sie uns geliefert haben.
Russland wird sich von den wichtigsten Technologien unabhängig machen.

ZB werden sie als einzige in der Lage sein, Verkehrsflugzeuge zu bauen, die unabhängig von Sanktionen gebaut werden können.

Russland hat sich , weil es mehr Profit versprach, gute Berater hstte, viele Industrien zerstören lassen, statt sie selber zu entwickeln.
Diesen Fehler werden sie nicht mehr machen und ich denke auch das es eine gesellschaftliche Veränderung geben wird.
Könnte für die Welt gut sein, wenn mehrere Systeme konkurrieren. 
Es kommt auf die Menschen an.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Denkst du China wird auch dann nur zuschauen wenn Russland am Ende ist ?


Ja, weil China nicht auf Russland angewiesen ist.
Man hat einen grob gleiches "Feindbild" (den internationalen Einfluss der USA zu begrenzen), aber China hat kein Interesse an einem Verbündeten, welcher militärisch schwach ist, der ist für sie als Verbündeter nutzlos und Russland ist, das zeigt es gerade in der Ukraine, militärisch maximal schwach, aber auch wirtschaftlich, wo es sich gerade selbst schon in die Abhängigkeit von China verkauft, was der Kreml nach außen weiterhin als vermeindliche Stärke zu verkaufen versucht, was es aber nicht ist.

Das sehen alle, allen vorran China, aber natürlich auch "der Westen" und die USA.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was wenn sie nur darauf warten ?


Auf was sollen sie warten, das passiert doch gerade die letzten Monate bereits, das Russland, um zumindest einen kleinen Teil der Verluste auszugleichen, nachdem ihnen ein großer Teil der westeuropäischen Käufer verloren gegangen sind, indem sie bereits zu vergleichsweise Spotpreisen u.a. an China und Indien verkaufen und liefern (sofern die Kapazitäten es zulassen).



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und dann sehen wir im Frühling doch noch chin Hightech, und russ Gas fließt on Mass zum Spottpreis nach China.


Das passiert gerade bereits, würden das die USA als Bedrohung sehen, würden sie die Ukrainer spätestens jetzt bereits zu Verhandlungen zwingen, indem sie ihnen die militärische Unterstützung kappen, das passiert aber nicht.

Entsprechend projizierst du dir hier gerade eine Bedrohung herbei, die so wirtschaftlich und politisch nicht real existenziell vorhanden ist.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Für die Amis wäre das schon fast ihr Untergang, sie brauchen die Russen gg China.


Nein es wäre für die USA absolut kein Untergang, war es auch in den 1950/60er Jahren nicht und ist es jetzt besonders nicht, schon alleine weil die finanziellen Verflechtungen (u.a. ist China einer der größten US-Kreditgeber) und Staatsreserven Chinas (in Dollar) eine direkte Konfrontation mit den USA gar nicht zulassen, ohne das sich China damit vollständig wirtschaftlich selbst ruinieren täte.

Zudem brauchen die USA und der "Westen" auch Russland nicht, da (gerade) die USA nicht auf russische Rohstoffe angewiesen sind, aber sehr wohl Russland dadrauf das jemand ihnen ihre Rohstoffe abnimmt, die 50 bis 60% ihres Staatshaushaltes erwirtschaften der nächste größere Anteil wären Rüstungsgüter mit etwa 20% bis 30%, das war schon während des Kalten Krieges so, wo Russland auch Rohstoffe an den Westen exportiert hat.

Und dieser Krieg hat nur eine Sache im Westen wirklich beschleunigt, zu ungunsten Russlands, warum man auch in Zukunft noch weniger auf Russland "angewiesen" sein wird, man ist aktiv bemüht auch künftig keine Rohstoffe mehr aus Russland zu benötigen und das ist kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, sondern war bisher ehr nur eine Frage von "Bequemlichkeit" (never change a runing system).

Russlands (aktuelle) Wirtschaft und damit sein Finanzhaushalt, hat sich gerade, durch diesen Krieg in der Ukraine, auf einen auf lange Sicht wirtschaftlichen Kurs des Niedergangs begeben.
Das sieht man im Moment noch nur verhalten (kurzfristig), aber wer die russische Wirtschaft etwas kennt und mal die offiziellen Zahlen des russischen Wirtschaftsministeriums, für Exporte Russlands 2021 anschaut, der sieht genau, Russland ist wirtschaftlich am absaufen (auch wenn manche prorussischen Fantasten hier das anders zusammenfantasieren mögen).


----------



## Tschetan (16. November 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, weil China nicht auf Russland angewiesen ist.



Good Guy, Bad Guy ?
Die Chinesen haben den Schwanz bei Taiwan eingezogen. Klug, aber man hätte vorher nicht do laut drohen müssen.
Russland und China sind aufeinander angewiesen, weil jeder weiß das er der Nächste ist. 
Russland ist auch in Bezug auf Militärtechnik in viele Bereichen führend. 
Hoffnungen sie ausspielen zu können, ist seit dem letzten Parteitag sinnlos



Nightslaver schrieb:


> vergleichsweise Spotpreisen u.a. an China und Indien verkaufen und liefern



Die "Spottpreise" sind weit über früheren Preisen und die Produktionskosten sind sehr niedrig.
ZB ist Frackingas Reuter in der Herstellung, als russisches Flüssiggas.

Wenn sie nach Abzug der Kosten bei Öl 35-40 Dollar verdienen, ist das gegenüber früheren Preisen, immer noch gewaltig.








						25 Dollar Rabatt: Russland verramscht sein Öl, um die Kriegskasse zu füllen
					

Sieben Monate nach Kriegsbeginn füllt sich Putins Kriegskasse weiterhin mit westlichem Geld für russisches Öl. Die Europäische Union überlegt nun, mit einem achten Sanktionspaket einen Ölpreisdeckel für russisches Öl einzuführen. Doch hart Treffen würde den Kremlchef eine andere Maßnahme, sagen...




					www.rnd.de
				







Nightslaver schrieb:


> würden sie die Ukrainer spätestens jetzt bereits zu Verhandlungen zwingen



Zwingen nicht, aber sie raten schon dazu. Beim " zwingen" würden sie ihr Gesicht verlieren.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> sie brauchen Russland nicht, da die USA nicht auf russische Rohstoffe angewiesen sind











						Sanktions-Schlupfloch: So gelangt russisches Öl in amerikanische Autos
					

Russland nutzt laut einem Medienbericht ein Schlupfloch in den US-Sanktionen, um sein Öl trotzdem in den Vereinigten Staaten zu verkaufen.




					www.merkur.de
				




Die bösen Russen, betrügen die USA?

Hintergrund ist das Diesel ausgeht und der ist bekanntlich für die Wirtschaft wichtig und die USA haben kein passendes Öl und wollten schon bei Maduro und den Mullahs kaufen.









						Diesel-Vorräte in den USA sinken auf bedenklich tiefe Niveaus
					

In den USA bahnt sich eine Unterversorgung mit Diesel an, welche auch auf Europa übergreifen könnte.




					deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de


----------



## behemoth85 (16. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere ja gerne mit dir, bin aber natürlich häufig nicht deiner Meinung.
> 
> Der Fehler liegt häufig im BIAS. Russland will nichts mehr vom Westen und ist aufgrund seiner Resourccen auch nicht so darauf angewiesen, wie wir auf die günstigen Resourccen due sie uns geliefert haben.
> Russland wird sich von den wichtigsten Technologien unabhängig machen.
> ...


Ich sag dir dass Putin ein Bein hergeben würde um mit Europa wieder Gas Handel zu betreiben mit Aussicht darauf die Amis iwann zu verdrängen, nur hat er verstanden dass das nicht mehr passieren wird und erkannt wie stark die US Hegemonie in Europa ist. Seit seinem Amtsantritt 1999 verfolgte er eine Politik die im letzten Februar endette. Russland wurde rausgehauen aus Europa, Putins Lebenswerk vernichtet. So ist das mit Risiken. Ansonsten ist Russland vlt die 10 größte Volkswirtschaft des Globus, aber sie können nicht mit uns und noch weniger mit China konkurieren. Was sie können ist aber noch die US Hegemonie zu zerstören, nur will Peking gerade nicht so ganz, und hält sich den Russen jetzt schön warm in eigener Hand.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, weil China nicht auf Russland angewiesen ist.
> Man hat einen grob gleiches Feindbild, aber China hat kein Interesse an einem Verbündeten, welcher militärisch schwach ist, der ist für sie als Verbündeter nutzlos und Russland ist, das zeigt es gerade in der Ukraine, militärisch maximal schwach, aber auch wirtschaftlich, wo es sich gerade selbst schon in die Abhängigkeit von China verkauft, was der Kreml nach außen weiterhin als vermeindliche Stärke zu verkaufen versucht, was es aber nicht ist.
> 
> Das sehen alle, allen vorran China, aber natürlich auch "der Westen" und die USA.


Russland und China haben eine strategische Partnerschaft die es den USA unmöglich machte China anzugreiffen/einzunehmen. Glaube Hard Land und Low Land nennt der Amis das. Russland liefert Waffen, China gewinnt, so die bisherigen Prognosen, und den Genickbruch gäbe es mit einem gleichzeitigen Angriff auf Europa.

Was jetz ist ist schwierig zu sagen, China macht auf jeden Fall den Eindruck auf Kuschelkurs gehen zu wollen mit amerikanischen Allys, von denen keiner Bock auf Krieg hat und sie das dankend annehmen, was wiederum Washington entzürnt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf was sollen sie warten, das passiert doch gerade die letzten Monate bereits, das Russland, um zumindest einen kleinen Teil der Verluste auszugleichen, nachdem ihnen ein großer Teil der westeuropäischen Käufer verloren gegangen sind, indem sie bereits zu vergleichsweise Spotpreisen u.a. an China und Indien verkaufen und liefern (sofern die Kapazitäten es zulassen).


China ist sauer auf Russland, weil Putin auch Peking in die Initiative drängte bei ungünstigen Bedinungen. Was Gas betrifft stritten die beiden Staaten doch seit eh und je um den Preis, Russland hatte nie vor Gas in Mengen an China abzugeben um sie nicht weiter zu stärken, weil sie der erste große Staat wären den China schluckt wie einen kleinen Goldfisch. Aus Sicht Washingtons wäre das eine Katastrophe, im schon eh fast verlorenem Wettbewerb mit Peking. Daher naheliegend und auch ersichtlich, ein Krieg muss her, am besten groß, nur ist China alles andere als dumm. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entsprechend projizierst du dir hier gerade eine Bedrohung herbei, die so wirtschaftlich und politisch nicht real existenziell vorhanden ist.


Jetzt nicht aber abwarten. Alles verändert sich so schnell gerade dass keine Sau wirklich sagen kann wo wir im Mai stehen werden. Der internationale Wettbewerb gerät gerade aus den Fugen, ein Kampf um die Zukunft ist entfacht und einer alten Macht droht der Untergang welchen nur ein großer Krieg entgegenwirken könnte. So die Lage oder nicht ? Vlt lassen die Chinesen Putins Versuch die Welt zu verändern einfach kalt auflaufen, vlt drängen die USA China durch schärfste Sanktionen zu Verteidigung und wir stehen im 3.WK. Am Ende interessiert es keinen wer angefangen hat, sondern wer die Welt von morgen gestaltet. Natürlich nur ein Szenario, was sonst, aber nicht mehr so unwarscheinlich wie noch vor nem Jahr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Russlands (aktuelle) Wirtschaft und damit sein Finanzhaushalt, hat sich gerade, durch diesen Krieg in der Ukraine, auf einen auf lange Sicht wirtschaftlichen Kurs des Niedergangs begeben.
> Das sieht man im Moment noch nur verhalten (kurzfristig), aber wer die russische Wirtschaft etwas kennt und mal die offiziellen Zahlen des russischen Wirtschaftsministeriums, für Exporte Russlands 2021 anschaut, der sieht genau, Russland ist wirtschaftlich am absaufen (auch wenn manche prorussischen Fantasten hier das anders zusammenfantasieren mögen).


Russland steht gerade im Krieg, zu Friedenszeiten wird Erholung eintreten und ein Untergang ihrer Wirtschaft in Friedenszeiten ist je nach Lage nicht real. Sie werden aber keine tonangebene Kraft mehr sein und darin sieht der Ami die Befürchtung dass sie dann China mit spottbilligem Gas enorm zur Stärke verhelfen, und so iwann die US Hegemonie brechen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2022)

Okay Polen spricht jetzt von einer Rakete aus russischer Produktion.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Aber es wurde ja erst von 2 Raketen gesprochen.
Falls das immer noch zutrifft, ist da wohl ein S300 LFK der russischen Rakete hinterher.
Mal abwarten was da noch kommt, vielleicht war es auch insgesamt nur eine Rakete...


----------



## Tschetan (16. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Okay Polen spricht jetzt von einer Rakete aus russischer Produktion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst du damit etwas anfangen?



			https://mobile.twitter.com/k13news


----------



## Tekkla (16. November 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Denkst du China wird auch dann nur zuschauen wenn Russland am Ende ist ? Was wenn sie nur darauf warten ? Und dann sehen wir im Frühling doch noch chin Hightech, und russ Gas fließt on Mass zum Spottpreis nach China. Für die Amis wäre das schon fast ihr Untergang, sie brauchen die Russen gg China.


Damit unterstellst du, dass China und Russland so etwas wie Freunde wären; sind sie aber nicht. Russland ist für China allenfalls nützlich.

Es stimmt wohl, dass man Gas und Öl im Vergleich zu Europa schön billig nach China liefert. Das ist mMn zum Teil der russischen Propaganda geschuldet aber im wesentlichen eine Folge von Überproduktion in Russland, nachdem die Abnehmer in der EU wegfielen. Und letztendlich wird das russische Gas wie Öl in China in Konsumerprodukte für den Westen umgewandelt.

Ich schätze Xi auch nicht so bekloppt wie Putin ein. Ja, er will vielleicht am liebsten als Wiedervereiniger Festlandchinas mit Taiwan in die Geschichte eingehen, aber will er das auch um jeden Preis? Während Putin und seine Entourage einen dummen heiligen Krieg anstreben, ist China eigentlich dabei wieder das große Reich der Mitte zu werden.

Und eines darf man auch nicht vergessen: Ein Xi steht und sieht sich auf einer Augenhöhe mit der des Präsidenten der USA. Putin steht für ihn deutlich darunter!

Nachtrag zu billigem Gas: Billiges Russlandgas verfeuern ist für China vllt für den Moment interessant, aber schlussendlich, und da redest du weiter oben von Zukunft gestalten, wird auch China sich deutlich von seinen CO2 Emmisionen verabschieden müssen. Andernfalls wird man ein Problem mit weiten Teilen der Küstenstädte bekommen. Da nützt es auch nichts mehr die tollste und stärkste Nation der Planeten zu sein, wenn zeitgleich die Leute im weit entwickelten Osten des Landes ihre Lebensgrundlage ans Meer abgeben.


----------



## Tschetan (16. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit unterstellst du, dass China und Russland so etwas wie Freunde wären; sind sie aber nicht. Russland ist für China allenfalls nützlich.



Nach eigener Aussage " Felsenfest".
Sicher Interessengeleitet, aber wo ist das anders? Die Freundschaft zu uns, hindert die USA auch nicht, uns beim
Frackingas das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen.

Beide haben gemeinsame Interessen und Ziele in Bezug auf BRICS, Eurasische Union, Neue Seidenstraße und die unipolare Weltordnung, wobei die Ukraine eine wichtige Rolle spielt
Ich denke das XI mindestens eingeweiht war, über die Ziele Russlands in der Ukraine.

Billige Lieferungen nach China, waren sicher schon lange vertraglich vereinbart beim Pipelinegas.
So wurde die " Kraft Sibiriens " ab 2014 gebaut.
"Die Pipeline ist vorrangig für den Gastransport in die Volksrepublik China bestimmt, mit der Russland im Mai 2014 einen 30-jährigen Liefervertrag geschlossen hat. Im Rahmen dieses Liefervertrages sollen pro Jahr 38 Mrd. m³ geliefert werden.[2] Dieser Vertrag hat einen finanziellen Umfang von geschätzt 360 Mrd. Euro,[3] also umgerechnet etwa 35 €/MWh. Weitere Mengen sollen über ein LNG-Terminal in Wladiwostok im asiatisch-pazifischen Raum verkauft werden."








						Kraft Sibiriens – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wir hatten bis vor 2 Jahren ähnliche Vorteile. 

Übrigens war auch NS2 schon für Wasserstoff geplant, was sicher ebenfalls für die Leitungen nach China gilt.








						Ziel Dekarbonisierung: Grüner Wasserstoff als Hoffnungsträger für Russland?
					

Die EU hat mit der jüngsten Einführung des Kohlenstoff-Grenzausgleichsmechanismus (Carbon Border Adjustment Mechanism) ihre Klimaschutz-Maßnahmen massiv verschärft. Was bedeutet das konkret für Russland? Kann Russland da mithalten? Spitzenmanager und Politiker haben bei der großen Klimakonferenz...




					russland.ahk.de
				




Im Moment baut man Kraft Sibiriens 2 und will die nördlichen Felder, die bisher in die EU führten, nach China verlängern.

China ist sicher auch der größte Lieferant von Halbleitern und anderen wichtigen Waren für den Krieg.

Kleiner Einwurf.
China wollte Motor Sitch in Zaporosche übernehmen, was am Veto der USA scheiterte. Zaporosche " gehört" nach den Referenden zu Russland und China könnte dieses Unternehmen immer noch dringend brauchen, aufgrund der dort vorhandenen Technologien und Fähigkeiten.
War der größte Hersteller in der SU und Lieferant Russlands. 2014 war für Russland eine Katastrophe, weil man von seinem Lieferanten für Hubschraubermitiren usw abgeschnitten wurde. 






						Motor Sich
					

Motor Sich



					motorsich.com.ua
				



Russland hat sich bisher die Gebiete gekrallt die wohl mehr als 80% des ukrainischen Bruttosozialprodukt erzeugten. Unter anderem auch die Produktion von Neon.


----------



## behemoth85 (16. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit unterstellst du, dass China und Russland so etwas wie Freunde wären; sind sie aber nicht. Russland ist für China allenfalls nützlich.


Also ich lese da keine Freundschaft heraus und weiß eigtl dass es in der Politik so etwas wie Freundschaft nicht gibt. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Es stimmt wohl, dass man Gas und Öl im Vergleich zu Europa schön billig nach China liefert. Das ist mMn zum Teil der russischen Propaganda geschuldet aber im wesentlichen eine Folge von Überproduktion in Russland, nachdem die Abnehmer in der EU wegfielen. Und letztendlich wird das russische Gas wie Öl in China in Konsumerprodukte für den Westen umgewandelt.


Ich bezog mich auf ein Zukunftsszenario indem China russ Energieriesen zum Frühstück verschluckt. Jetzt zahlen sie für russ Gas, auch wenn eher zu ihren Bedinungen, aber sie zahlen und Russland verdient. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und eines darf man auch nicht vergessen: Ein Xi steht und sieht sich auf einer Augenhöhe mit der des Präsidenten der USA. Putin steht für ihn deutlich darunter!


Eben, Xi ist kein Putin welcher mit iwelchen Mafien hantieren muss um seinen Mittelklasse Staat zusammen zu halten. Er sieht Putin als strategischen Partner aber hält ihn wohl für einen Hund der kein bisschen auf Augenhöhe ist. Putin ist für China vlt mehr oder weniger das was Kadyrow für Putin, nur ein Werkzeug. Neuerdings ist man entzürnt durch russ Unfähigkeit und die Folgen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu billigem Gas: Billiges Russlandgas verfeuern ist für China vllt für den Moment interessant, aber schlussendlich, und da redest du weiter oben von Zukunft gestalten, wird auch China sich deutlich von seinen CO2 Emmisionen verabschieden müssen. Andernfalls wird man ein Problem mit weiten Teilen der Küstenstädte bekommen. Da nützt es auch nichts mehr die tollste und stärkste Nation der Planeten zu sein, wenn zeitgleich die Leute im weit entwickelten Osten des Landes ihre Lebensgrundlage ans Meer abgeben.


Ich glaube kaum dass Chinas CO2 Emissionen heute irgendeinen Einfluss aufs Sichern ihrer Wettbewerbsfähigkeit haben. Also so denken die dort mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Tschetan (16. November 2022)

Scheinbar waren die beiden in Polen gelandet Raketen S-300 aus der Ukraine? 









						Raketeneinschlag in Polen: Hinweise auf Flugabwehrrakete aus der Ukraine
					

Das Geschoss, das in Ostpolen zwei Menschen getötet hat, könnte eine ukrainische Abfangrakete russischer Bauart gewesen sein. Der amerikanische Präsident Biden soll in Bali von entsprechenden Hinweisen gesprochen haben.




					www.faz.net
				




Interessant auch die Frage nach dem polnischen Luftabwehrsystem.


----------



## JePe (16. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)in Polen gelandet(...)



Interessante Formulierung fuer einen Zwischenfall, der Tote gefordert hat. Sind die Passagiere von MH17 auch nur "gelandet"?

Keine russischen Raketen in der Luft, keine ausserplanmaessigen "Landungen". Einfaches Problem, einfache Loesung. Aber Geraune zu behaupteten Defiziten bei der polnischen Luftabwehr machen natuerlich mehr her.

Wobei. Solange niemand mit einem Sportflugzeug auf dem Roten Platz in Moskau Koenigsweg in Warschau landet denke ich ist es fuer Konfetti noch zu frueh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Persönlich sehe ich das ähnlich. Im Moment verstärken die Russen überall ihre Linien, greifen im Donbass kontinuierlich an und bereiten ihren Angriff vor, der sehr wahrscheinlich aus 3 Richtungen kommen wird.



Diese Propaganda verbreitest du jetzt beinahe, seitdem du deine Pause in diesem Thread beendet hast. Ich würde so langsam aber sicher endlich mal eine Quelle sehen wollen, die den !Netto!-Zuwachs (nach Abzug von Verlusten und in Regeneratin geschickten Truppen) belegen.



> geschweige wirklich strategisch wichtige Gebiete gewonnen.



Das heißt also, unter den von den Russen im März besetzten und bis heute wieder befreiten rund 20% der Ukraine war kein einziges "strategisch wichtiges" Gebiet? Putin hat 10000 Männer und noch mal so viele ukrainische Zivilisten verheizt für was? For the lulz?



> "Der russische Präsident unterzeichnete ein Dekret, das das Verfahren für den Dienst in den Reihen der russischen Armee von Bürgern ausländischer Staaten festlegt. Das Dokument erlaubt den Dienst von Ausländern nicht nur unter Vertrag, sondern auch durch Wehrpflicht. Das Dekret wurde bereits auf dem offiziellen Portal für Rechtsinformationen veröffentlicht."



"Dienst von Ausländern ... durch Wehrpflicht"?
Das heißt er will Ukrainer und/oder Weißrussen zwangsrekrutieren und in den Krieg zwingen. 



> Dazu massive Lieferungen und Einsätze von Kamikazedrohnen, die sogar im Schwarm  arbeiten.



Quelle zur "Massivität" der Lieferungen bitte.
Und gleich noch zur "Arbeit im Schwarm", also der selbständigen Koordination mehrer Drohnen untereinander.




Optiki schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir, ob das nicht Aufnahmen aus den frühen 2000er sind? Woher wissen wir ob es Russen, Ukrainer oder Aliens sind.



Auf dem Video sind nicht einmal Gegner zu erkennen, es feuern leichtere Waffen mehrere 100 m hinter dem vordersten Kampfpanzer, sämtliche Einheiten bewegen sich perfekt sichtbar auf freiem Feld parallel = mit empfindlicherer Flanke zu von ihnen nur unzureichend aufklärbarem Gehölz, alle auf gleicher Spur mit gleicher, niedriger Geschwindigkeit in gleichmäßigen Abstand.
=> Entweder hat da jemand unglaublich viel Glück gehabt, dass gerade meilenweit kein Gegner war oder diese Aufnahme entstannt an einer Stelle, von der man wusste, dass es dort keine Gegner gibt. Ich tippe stark auf letzteres, denn die Kamera ist in ihrer überhöhten Position scheinbar fixiert und so gute Bedingungen für konstantes Filmen hat man an der Front wohl kaum. Alter der Aufnahmen lässt sich natürlich nicht einschätzen, aber ich würde so einen komfortablen Beobachtungsposten als medial nützliche Bereicherung für jeden Übungsplatz bezeichnen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> 600k?
> 200k sollten im Einsatz sein,  300k kommen und dazu werden sicher noch ein paar Freiwillige und Kadyrows Leutchen kommen, so das 600k nicht unwahrscheinlich sind.
> Vielleicht sind auch schon mehr als 200k im Einsatz gewesen?


[/QUOTE]

Vielleicht ist Putin Manuel Neuer?
Die Schätzungen über 200k, die mir bekannt sind, beziffern damit jedenfalls die insgesamt kämpfenden Truppen inklusive Kadyrov und die in den Dienst gepressten 300k sollen laut Putin gar nicht in den Krieg, sondern Einheiten in der Heimat entlasten und laut gegnerischer Analysen soll das ganze Manöver Verluste ersetzen und einen Austausch der überlasteten, teils schon lange im Gefecht befindlichen Einheiten ermöglichen. Welche Interpretation richtig ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber beide laufen darauf hinaus, dass die Zahl der aktiv kämpfenden nicht steigt. Aber der durchschnittliche Ausbildungsstand und die Truppenmoral würden weiter sinken, wenn die Zwangsrekrutierten bis-vor-kurzem-Zivilisten in den Kampf geschickt werden und an Ausrüstung gibt es auch nur das, was in den ersten Kriegsmonaten nicht genutzt wurde, weil es zweite Wahl ist.

Wenn entgegen Putins Versprechen an die Zivilbevölkerung also wirklich bald 300k Mann in der Ukraine ihren Kopf hinhalten, werden die zusammen nicht kampfstärker sein als die 200k aus Mai/Juni und die waren schon keine Fortschritt gegenüber den frisch trainierten, z.T. einschlägig erfahrenen 130k vom März. Die einzige Möglichkeit für Russland, den Krieg nach so schweren Verlusten und vor allem der fortwährenden Aufrüstung der Ukraine noch zu wenden, wäre meiner Meinung nach einen nahezu vollkommen Abbau der Westgrenzen-Verteidigung und Einsatz von 50+% der verbliebenen, gut ausgebildeten regulären Truppen. Dann hätte Putin eine Chance, aber noch keine Sieggarantie. Und er hätte damit offen zugegeben, dass Russland gegen die NATO eigentlich keine Verteidigung braucht, weil gar keine Gefahr droht.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu folgendes Zitat.
> "Marschall Sergei Moskalenko über die Bedeutung der Artillerieunterstützung: „Mit zweihundert Kanonen pro Kilometer Front fragen sie nicht nach dem Feind, sondern informieren nur darüber, wie weit unsere vorrückenden Einheiten gekommen sind .“



Weise Worte aus und für eine Zeit, als der Feind noch primär auf Pferde setzte. Heute wäre es reichlich dämlich, alle 5 Meter eine Kanone aufzustellen, wenn man dem Gegner nicht ein gigantisches Ziel präsentieren möchte, bei dem jeder Schuss automatisch ein Treffer ist. Und wenn ich die aktuelle Fronlinie in Google Earth nachzeichne, komme ich ohne die ganzen vielen kleinen Nischen und Taschen (die schwerer Artillerie aufgrund ihrer Reichweite egal sind) auf 600 km Frontlinie = 120000 Geschütze. Laut Wikipedia hatte Russland vor dem Krieg knapp 6000 SPG inklusive Reserve. Zählt man den Schrott nicht mit, waren es 1600 und davon dürften wohl wenigstens 1000 für die Verteidigung der russischen Grenzen eingeplant sein.

Was sagt Moskalenko so zu "einer Kanone alle 1000 m"? Bei einem Feind, zu dessen liebster Taktik es gehört zwischen gegnerischen Stellungen durchzubrechen und die Front von hinten her aufzuwiegeln? Mit Fahrzeugen, die unter Einsatzbedingungen um den Faktor 10 schneller sind als alles, womit man sich die Sowjets an ihrer Westfront rumärgern mussten?

Aber mir soll es recht sein, wenn 75 Jahre alte Taktiken das beste sind, was man zu den Kriegsplänen des GrößtenFührerHeutigerZeiten sagen kann. Die sind schonmal gescheitert.


----------



## compisucher (17. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und gleich noch zur "Arbeit im Schwarm", also der selbständigen Koordination mehrer Drohnen untereinander.


Die iranischen Drohnen werden im Schwarm abgefeuert.
Startbatterien auf LKW-Auflieger zu je 5 respektive 10 stück.
Allerdings ist hinreichend bekannt, dass die Teile doof sind und mitnichten SciFi-IT-Schwarmtechnologie haben.
Sprich , die one-way-Teile machen es mit Stückzahl und Kleinheit, so dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine von 5 oder 10 Stück das Ziel trifft, einfach rein rechnerisch höher ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich tippe stark auf letzteres, denn die Kamera ist in ihrer überhöhten Position scheinbar fixiert und so gute Bedingungen für konstantes Filmen hat man an der Front wohl kaum. Alter der Aufnahmen lässt sich natürlich nicht einschätzen, aber ich würde so einen komfortablen Beobachtungsposten als medial nützliche Bereicherung für jeden Übungsplatz bezeichnen.


Kleine Aufklärungsdrohnen sind kaum dedektierbar.
Es gibt hunderte von original Videos, sowohl primär von ukrainischer aber auch von russischer Seite, die still beobachtend über dem Gefechtsfeld stehen und die Kampfhandlungen beobachten, ohne irgend einen Schaden zu erleiden.
Beispielhaft:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMmUgbbMjok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HQZZGoMXLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich ist im konkreten Fall für den Außenstehenden kaum erkennbar, ob es nun etwas fingiertes (Propaganda) oder um eine tatsächliche Kampfhandlung handelt.
Es geht wie immer um die verifizierte Aufnahme.
Die Kernfrage ist halt immer, wer zum Teufel soll das verifizieren?
Stellt man diese Aufnhame auf strittig, so kann man gefühlt 99,9% aller YT-Videos auf strittig stellen, da kaum ein neutraler Schiedsrichter irgendwo am Schlachtfeldrand steht und das Aufgezeichnete bestätigt.


----------



## compisucher (17. November 2022)

IrisT "in Action"
Das Twitter Video zeigt nach Angaben des Erstellers zwei Abschüsse von russischen Marschflugkörpern (einer davon im Anflug zu sehen) durch das IrisT System.
Quelle nTV:








						+++ 11:08 Video zeigt, wie deutsches Flugabwehrsystem Iris-T Russen-Rakete vom Himmel holt +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de
				







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1593158987800641536

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (17. November 2022)

Mit erfolgreichen Manövern gewinnt man einen Krieg, und die ukrainische Armee legte davon sie viele hin dass einige es in die Militärhistorie schaffen weil sie so exzellent geplant und ausgeführt wurden. Akademischer Schulstoff von morgen.

Wenn man sehen will wie man einen Krieg gewinnt, dann gibt den Ukrainern mehr Waffen, und die zeigen danns ehr schnell wie man einen Krieg gewinnt. Die Russen zeigen bisher wie man keinen Krieg gewinnt, kämpfen gg Zivilisten und fliehen vor Soldaten. Auch das kommt in die Geschichtsbücher, am besten unter R ...

wie Ratten.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2022)

Vorsicht mit Idealisierungen der ukrainischen Armee.
Krieg ist Willenssache, das sehen wir hier in erster Linie auf der Seite der Ukrainer.
Wir sehen daher keine Exzellenz sondern in erster Linie überlegenen Willen und einen schlecht geführten Gegner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die iranischen Drohnen werden im Schwarm abgefeuert.
> Startbatterien auf LKW-Auflieger zu je 5 respektive 10 stück.
> Allerdings ist hinreichend bekannt, dass die Teile doof sind und mitnichten SciFi-IT-Schwarmtechnologie haben.



Letzteres ist richtig und genau deswegen ist ersteres falsch. Sie können, nach allem was ich weiß, nicht im Schwarm interagieren, sondern sie werden in Salven abgefeuert, die gegnerische Verteidigung durch reine Anzahl zu überwältigen versucht.



> Kleine Aufklärungsdrohnen sind kaum dedektierbar.
> Es gibt hunderte von original Videos, sowohl primär von ukrainischer aber auch von russischer Seite, die still beobachtend über dem Gefechtsfeld stehen und die Kampfhandlungen beobachten, ohne irgend einen Schaden zu erleiden.
> Beispielhaft:



Nö, die stehen in deinen Beispielen eben nicht still. Weil Gefechtsfeldaufklärer fast immer Starrflügler sind und die können nur auf Höhe 0 stehen. Im ersten Video sieht man es sehr deutlich, dass die Drohne im Bogen um die zu bebachtende Stelle fliegt, im zweiten wenn man die sich ändernden Blickwinkel von Aufnahmen mit konstantem Zoom vergleicht. Bei Tschetans Propagandamaterial sehe ich davon nichts und der Blickwinkel ist auch viel flacher. Kann natürlich auch aus "normaler" Höhe und extrem großer Entfernung mit entsprechend geringer Parallaxe aufgenommen worden sein. Aber die Bildqualität sieht mir jetzt nicht gerade nach den neuesten Hochqualitätskameras mit bestmöglicher Stabilisierung aus, die man dafür bräuchte und es wäre auch ein eher ungewöhnliches Vorgehen. Die flache Kameraperspektive aus weiter Entfernung liefert ja doch reichlich wenig taktische Informationen; man könnte nicht einmal im mittleren Bereich Schützengräben zuverlässig erkennen geschweige denn Einheiten darin oder im Gehölz, von Feinden im Bereich hinter dem Wald. Aufklärungsnutzen = Null. Was die Perspektive aber sehr gut macht: Panzerfahrzeuge in Szene setzen (sähe von oben eher schlecht aus), sowohl abgegebene Schüsse wie auch die folgenden Einschläge in einem Bild festhalten (sieht aus geringerer Entfernung schlechter aus, weil der Betrachter relativ viel näher am Panzer denn am Einschlagsort ist) und die Position passt eben sehr gut zu jemandem, der seine Höhe nicht frei wählen kann.



> Stellt man diese Aufnhame auf strittig, so kann man gefühlt 99,9% aller YT-Videos auf strittig stellen, da kaum ein neutraler Schiedsrichter irgendwo am Schlachtfeldrand steht und das Aufgezeichnete bestätigt.



Ich persönlich stelle lieber alles auf strittig, als über Fakes zu debattieren. Ein einzelnes Video hat ohnehin keinen Aussagekraft über den Krieg als ganzes und um über eine spezielle SItuation etwas auszusagen, müssen Aufnahmezeit und -ort verifiziert sein. Alles andere ist nur Füllmaterial für TV-Sender, die schriftlich vorliegende Informationen nicht ohne Symbolbild ausstrahlen wollen.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wenn man sehen will wie man einen Krieg gewinnt, dann gibt den Ukrainern mehr Waffen, und die zeigen danns ehr schnell wie man einen Krieg gewinnt. Die Russen zeigen bisher wie man keinen Krieg gewinnt, kämpfen gg Zivilisten und fliehen vor Soldaten. Auch das kommt in die Geschichtsbücher, am besten unter R ...



Hey, die Russischen Generäle haben sich doch vor kurzem mit ihrem ersten großen Erfolg brüsten können: Einem nach Plan verlaufenem Rückzug!
(Und das Cherson nicht zur Kesselschlachtung wurde war, ganz im Ernst, in der Situation und gegen diesen Oberfehlshaber, tatsächlich eine Führungsleistung, auf die sie stolz sein dürfen.)


----------



## Kassalowski (18. November 2022)

t & b, ich hab da was für euch! (für den rest freilich auch - schauts euch an. 🤦‍♂️)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY4eIghfebM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


p.s.: Video ist vom 17.11.22


Spoiler



Die russische Doschd-Redaktion – derzeit im Exil in Riga – betreibt seit 2018 den erfolgreichen YouTube-Channel "FAKE NEWS". Jede Woche wühlt sich das Team hier durch Stunden an russischen Staats-News und Propaganda-Shows, und zerrupft sorgfältig jede einzelne Lüge, bis auch der letzte Putin-Propagandist nackt dasteht.  Aber wie haarsträubend sind die Lügen wirklich, worauf fußen sie, wie werden sie konstruiert? Um dem europäischen Publikum das näherzubringen, produziert die Doschd-Redaktion wöchentlich eine internationale Ausgabe ihres „Fake News“-Formats, exklusiv für den Arte TRACKS YouTube-Channel - kompakt und für Einsteiger und Einsteigerinnen geeignet. In dieser und auch vorerst letzten Folge von "Fake News" zeigt Masha noch mehr Mythen über den Westen im russischen Staats-TV.
Die Playlist der englischsprachigen Folgen.



Und, da es jetzt schon seit längerem nichts nennenswertes aus dieser Ecke gab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWDsMkPlzgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (18. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, die Russischen Generäle haben sich doch vor kurzem mit ihrem ersten großen Erfolg brüsten können: Einem nach Plan verlaufenem Rückzug!
> (Und das Cherson nicht zur Kesselschlachtung wurde war, ganz im Ernst, in der Situation und gegen diesen Oberfehlshaber, tatsächlich eine Führungsleistung, auf die sie stolz sein dürfen.)


Da kann man ihnen bei solchen Unterfangen künftig nur noch mehr Glück wünschen! 

Die russischen Kriegskünste in allen Ehren, aber im poln Radio hörte ich die Aussage eines Generals der einen Deal US/RUS vermutet bzw gar folgende Info hat?: 
Die Russen bekommen das Versprechen für einen gesicherten Abzug, dafür halten sie das Getreideabkommen ein.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2022)

Lieber ein abgesprochener Rückzug als vermiente Leichen 


> They now take the precaution of throwing a hook to turn over a dead body before approaching the remains. Russian forces have been known to booby-trap buildings and even bodies before they retreat.











						Ukraine war: The men who bring back the dead
					

Artur and Denys bring dignity to victims of the war - both friend and foe.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres ist richtig und genau deswegen ist ersteres falsch. Sie können, nach allem was ich weiß, nicht im Schwarm interagieren, sondern sie werden in Salven abgefeuert, die gegnerische Verteidigung durch reine Anzahl zu überwältigen versucht.


Ich schrieb, dass Sie in Schwärmen gestartet werden und unten drunter gleich die Erklärung dafür geliefert.
Von untereinander agieren habe ich nix verlautbaren lassen, sonst wären sie ja auch nicht von mir als doof tituliert worden.
Ist ja auch hinlänglich in dutzenden Videos auf NTv und Co. dokumentiert, wie die in kkleinen Gruppen ein und dasselbe Ziel ansteuren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, die stehen in deinen Beispielen eben nicht still. Weil Gefechtsfeldaufklärer fast immer Starrflügler sind und die können nur auf Höhe 0 stehen.


Gefechtsfeldaufklärer sind mitnichten immer fast nur Starflügler.

Beispiel Bundeswehr

MAV: Typischer Aufklärer der ELOKA und meist von einem Panzer aus gestartet = Kopter
BW hat ca. 250 von RQ-16 im Einsatz








						Micro Air Vehicle – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Aladin des Heeres, Starrflügler, aus dem Container auf einem LKW startend, ca. 115 Stück








						EMT Aladin – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Im Gegensatz zur RQ-16 Allwetter- und Nachtflugtauglich

Mikado
Insbesondere urbane militärische Aufklärung, angeblich um die 160 Stück noch im Einsatz








						AirRobot AR 100-B – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




KZO und Luna sind wieder Starrflügler.

Was will ich zum Ausdruck bringen.
Gerade eine zur Improvisation verdammte Armee, wie die der Ukraine wird mit hoher sicherheit diverses Drohnenfluggerät in die Luft schicken,.
Nach dem Motto besser irgendeine Aufklärung als gar keine.
Rückschlüsse auf Nutzer, Einsatz  oder Fake zu führen, ob das Ding in der Luft nun steht oder nicht, ist daher nicht möglich.
Z. B. privat erworbene Mavic finden sehr oft bei den Ukrainern den Einsatz, angeblich hat die Ukraine rund 400 Stück von denen als Gefechtsfeldaufklärung im Einsatz

Schön hier zu sehen, als eine ukrainische Mavic eine russische Drohne (auch ne Mavic) rammt und zum Absturz bringt  




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de


----------



## Kassalowski (18. November 2022)

Ganz schön angearscht von ihrem Boss, die Jungs. Ob die sich das ("Massebezogen") noch lange gefallen lassen? Okay, es sind Russen - aber man wird ja noch hoffen können. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1593556893582217219

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(für die Hyperparanoiden hier unter uns:
Das Video zeigt "verärgerte" mobilisierte russische Soldaten, denen gesagt wurde sie wäre Teil der Verteidigungstruppen, während sie mittlerweile zu Infanteristen ausgebildet werden.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich schrieb, dass Sie in Schwärmen gestartet werden und unten drunter gleich die Erklärung dafür geliefert.



Ein Schwarm ist aber eben durch die Interaktion untereinander definiert. Deswegen gibt es "Schwarmverhalten", aber kein "Salvenverhalten".




> Mikado
> Insbesondere urbane militärische Aufklärung, angeblich um die 160 Stück noch im Einsatz
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Mikado kannte ich noch nicht und allgemein habe ich "Gefechtsfeld" in dem Kontext hier zu wörtlich verwendet. Laut Wiki hat das Heer auch eine Handvoll Mikrohubschrauber von EMT, aber die sind eben genau wie das von die verlinkte Modell nicht dafür gedacht, in 100ten Meter Höhe über Freiflächen gegen Wind anzukämpfen, sondern für den urbanen Raum.



> Was will ich zum Ausdruck bringen.
> Gerade eine zur Improvisation verdammte Armee, wie die der Ukraine wird mit hoher sicherheit diverses Drohnenfluggerät in die Luft schicken,.
> Nach dem Motto besser irgendeine Aufklärung als gar keine.



Die von Tschetan verbreiteten Aufnahmen sind aber (angeblich) keine ukrainischen, sondern russische. Und von kleinen kommerziellen Multicoptern in größerer Höhe bin ich an windigen Tagen auch keine Bilder in dieser Stabilität, dafür aber in höherer Auflösung gewöhnt.


----------



## MySound (18. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere ja gerne mit dir, bin aber natürlich häufig nicht deiner Meinung.
> 
> Der Fehler liegt häufig im BIAS. Russland will nichts mehr vom Westen und ist aufgrund seiner Resourccen auch nicht so darauf angewiesen, wie wir auf die günstigen Resourccen due sie uns geliefert haben.
> Russland wird sich von den wichtigsten Technologien unabhängig machen.



Glaubst du den Schwachsinn den du da von dir gibst eigentlich wirklich selbst?

 Bin schon gespannt wann das neue zPhone erscheinen wird.

 Aber immerhin Gas hat Russland. Top.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2022)

> 23:45 Uhr
> Behörden entdecken immer mehr Leichen von Zivilisten​
> Die ukrainischen Behörden stoßen in befreiten Gebieten rund um Cherson, Charkiw und Donezk nach offizieller Darstellung auf immer mehr Beweise für Gräueltaten der einstigen russischen Besatzer. In den vergangenen zwei Monaten seien in diesen Gebieten bereits über 700 Leichen entdeckt worden, sagte Generalstaatsanwalt Andrij Kostin im Staatsfernsehen. In rund 90 Prozent der Fälle habe es sich um Zivilpersonen gehandelt.
> 
> Zudem seien etwa 20 Orte entdeckt worden, an denen Zivilisten verhört und in Gefangenschaft gehalten worden seien, sagte er weiter. "Wir haben praktisch in fast jedem Dorf in der Region Charkiw Stellen gefunden, an denen sie friedliche Zivilisten getötet haben", sagte Kostin. Eine ähnliche Situation fänden die Ermittler jetzt in der vor kurzem befreiten Region Cherson in der Südukraine vor. "Und jeden Tag erhalten wir neue Informationen."


Leider war das zu erwarten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. November 2022)

Na ob die Aussage, im russischen Staatsfernsehen getätigt, dem Kremlzaren passen wird? 



> Der russische *Propagandist Wladimir Solowjow hat in seiner TV-Show im russischen Staatsfernsehen einmal mehr für einen Atomwaffen-Einsatz plädiert*. Das berichtet "Focus Online". Man solle mit Atomwaffen gegen Nato-Staaten und die Ukraine vorgehen, forderte er demnach. Es wäre "seltsam", Waffen nicht einzusetzen, "die den totalen Sieg sichern", sagte Solowjow.
> ...
> *Solowjow behauptete jedoch weiter, dass derzeit auf russischem Territorium gekämpft werde – womit er von Russland annektierte Gebiete meint*. *Auch diesmal** erntete er Widerspruch: "Es war nicht unser Gebiet, bis wir es zu unserem erklärt haben*", zitiert "Focus Online" aus der TV-Diskussion.











						Selenskyj kündigt über 4.000 Wärmestuben für Bevölkerung an
					

Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat die Einrichtung von mehr als 4.000 Wärmestuben für die von Kälte und Dunkelheit geplagte Bevölkerung des angegriffenen Landes angekündigt. Die News zum Krieg in der Ukraine zum Nachlesen.




					web.de


----------



## Tekkla (22. November 2022)

Grad bei taggeschau.de gesehen, dass die vermeintliche Hinrichtung russischer Soldaten vielleicht doch eher so gewesen sein kann, dass die Russen nur so taten als würden sie sich ergeben, um dann durch ein anderes Kriegsverbrechen einen Vorteil und vllt eine Form von Sieg zu erringen.









						Videos toter russischer Soldaten: Hinrichtungen oder vorgetäuschte Kapitulation?
					

Russland hat ukrainischen Soldaten vorgeworfen, Kriegsgefangene hingerichtet zu haben. Allerdings ist in einem Video zu sehen, dass offenbar einer der russischen Gefangenen plötzlich das Feuer eröffnete. Von C. Reveland und P. Siggelkow.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Optiki (22. November 2022)

War das hier überhaupt Thema?

Das Video ist komisch, das erste Video von der Szene zeigte nur die ganzen Leichen nebeneinander, was schon einige Fragen aufwarf. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es jetzt weitergeht, meine Quellen sprechen von harten Kämpfen um Bakhmut, keine Ahnung warum die russische Seite dort hunderte von Männern für wenig Raumgewinn opfert. Kherson bekommt jetzt die typische russische Taktik der Russen ab, wegrennen und dann die Stadt unter Beschuss nehmen, nachdem man die Bremsspur aus Unterhose gekratzt hat. Ansonsten haben es die Russen wohl geschafft in mehreren Gebiete ein deutliche Oberhand bei der Artillerie zu haben. 

Was also jetzt, über den Norden angreifen, betteln um Raketen mit Reichweite 90+km?


----------



## Tekkla (22. November 2022)

Auf NDR Info lief/läuft eine neue Folge von Streitkräfte und Strategien. Darin wurde gesagt, dass die Russen bisher 700 medizinische Einrichtungen im ganzen Land angegriffen und teil total zerstört haben. Gleiches gilt für die Energieversorgung. Aktuell sind da 10.000.000 Menschen ohne Strom. Die UN bezeichnet das als die größte gezielte Vernichtung ziviler Infrastruktur seit dem 2. Weltkrieg. Ist es da verwunderlich, dass man als zivilisierter Mensch eine Hasskappe den Aggressoren gegenüber entwickelt?


----------



## Kassalowski (22. November 2022)

Dreckige Terroristen, das ganze Volk. Selbst im Iran sieht man mittlerweile lokale Polizeiangehörige, die nicht auf die eigenen Leute ballern wollen. Meanwhile bei den Russen so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Masse statt klasse - und ich hoffe inständig, dass denen auch das nicht helfen wird (so es denn stimmt).


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Masse statt klasse - und ich hoffe inständig, dass denen auch das nicht helfen wird (so es denn stimmt).


Da sie es schon nicht hinbekommen haben die bisher Eingezogenen 300.000 Mann zu trainieren und auch anständig auszurüsten und mit ihnen mehr zu erreichen, als sie in der Ukraine Reihenweise, ohne sichtliche Erfolge, zu verheizen, was denkst du wieviel Unterschied da ein paar hundertausend mehr machen werden?

Oder mal anders ausgedrückt, du könntest eingezogene Zivilisten, die irgendwann vor 10-40 Jahren mal Wehrdienst geleistet haben, auch einen Leopard 2a7 in die Hand drücken, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie den Panzer in den ersten 10 Minuten in einen Graben setzen, oder mit dem Kanonenrohr einen Baum erwischen, ist wesentlich höher, als damit auch nur 1000m², vom Feind besetztes und verteidigtes Gelände, zu erobern.

Bei Russland kommt noch hinzu, die Eingezogenen müssten einen Leopard 2a7 erst einmal von ihrem eigenen Geld überhaupt mitbringen (im übertragenen Sinne), um überhaupt die Chance zu haben ihn einen Graben setzen zu können, oder evt. auch nur ein paar mehr Meter ukrainischer Erde zu erobern.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Dreckige Terroristen, das ganze Volk.


Im Angesicht der eigenen Geschichte mag ich diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht, wir sollten
kein zweites Versailles schaffen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da sie es schon nicht hinbekommen haben die bisher Eingezogenen 300.000 Mann zu trainieren und auch anständig auszurüsten und mit ihnen mehr zu erreichen, als sie in der Ukraine Reihenweise, ohne sichtliche Erfolge, zu verheizen, was denkst du wieviel Unterschied da ein paar hundertausend mehr machen werden?


Haben wir eigentlich historische Beispiele für sowas?
Das was wir da sehen ist ja Level Volkssturm, aber dem dritten Reich ging es ja tatsächlich darum 
Reichsgebiet zu verteidigen und das eigene überleben zu sichern, Putin hingegen muss keine Angst haben, dass
jemand auf Moskau vorrückt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2022)

"-40"? Die sind jetzt über 60, sowas braucht man tatsächlich nicht mehr einzuziehen. Und bei den ~15-25, vielleicht auch den vor 10-15 Jahren "ausgebildeten" Zwangsrekruten kommt hinzu, dass die ohnehin nicht gerade für ihre Didaktik berühmte russische Armee damals auf ihrem absoluten Tiefpunkt war. In den frühen 0er Jahren sollen es keine Einzelfälle gewesen sein, dass selbst dauerhaft verpflichtete Soldaten z.B. ihre Pilotenlizenz verloren haben, weil es schlicht keinen Sprit für die jährlichen Mindestflugstunden gab (von sowas wie Kampftraining ganz zu schweigen). Jenseits der Bedienung einer AK dürften Ex-Wehrpflichtige aus dieser Zeit vermutlich kaum mehr als "Beschaffungswesen" und Gewalt innerhalb der Truppe gelernt haben. Die können nicht nur keinen 2A7 oder auch nur T-62 fahren, ohne Erfahrung im späteren Zivilleben wird schon ein (normalgroßer) MAZ oder Tatra zur Herausforderung. Defensiv kann so eine Notrekrutierung funktionieren, große Teile der ukrainischen Verteidiger waren ja eher noch schlechter ausgebildet. Aber als Angreifer funktioniert "überall jemanden hinsetzen, der schießt, sobald der Feind irgendwo hin kommt" halt nicht.

Aber soll Putin mal weiter rekrutieren. Die 300000(+) zu pressen scheint keinerlei militärische Fortschritte gebracht zu haben, war aber dem spärlichen Feedback zu Folge, dass es aus Russland schafft, die innenpolitisch mit Abstand am schlechtesten ankommende Aktion des ganzen Krieges. Dass sich das Regime einen Druck, der es stürzen könnte, selbst aufbaut, ist wohl die für alle beteiligten beste Lösung.




Optiki schrieb:


> Was also jetzt, über den Norden angreifen, betteln um Raketen mit Reichweite 90+km?



Meinst auf ukrainischer Seite? Die haben sich zwischen ihren bisherigen großen Vorstößen immer 1-2 Monate Vorbereitugnszeit gelassen, also sollte der nächste Angriff wenn dann im Januar erfolgen, wenn sich die Sache mit dem Schlamm erledigt haben. Kann aber ebenso gut bis zum Frühjahr dauern - oder man macht irgendwas, mit dem insbesondere die russische Armee nicht rechnet. Derzeit scheint der Fokus aber auf die Region östlich von Saporischja zu liegen.

Macht auch Sinn: Im Norden hat man schon fast alles zurückerobert, was nicht ohnehin in Separatistenhand war. Jeder weitere Vorstoß hier würde die Grenzlinie um eine Nord- und Südfront verlängern, mangels lokalem Support schwer zu haltendes Gelände und keinerlei wirtschaftlich oder sozial/zivilbevölkerungstechnisch herausragende Gebiete mit sich bringen. Gleiches gilt Richtung Osten mit dem Extra-Bonus, dass hier die am besten befestigten Separatistengebiete warten. Im Süden von Cherson nach Osten vorzustoßen wäre praktisch Selbstmord. Nachdem sie die Brücken zerstört hat, kann die ukrainische Armee ihre Stärke ebensowenig über den Dnepr projezieren, wie die Russen ihre Stellungen am Leben erhalten könnten. Um dieses Gebiet und schließlich die Krim zu knacken, muss erst die Landversorgung durch ehemalige Südost-Ukraine gekappt werden => von Saporischja aus Richtung Mariupol bis ans Asowsche Meer durchbrechen. Mit der weiterhin nur eingeschränkt, bis dahin möglicherweise gar nicht mehr nutzbaren Kertschbrücke, würde die westliche russische Front kollabieren.

Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein sehr weiter Weg.


----------



## chill_eule (23. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im Angesicht der eigenen Geschichte mag ich diese Verallgemeinerungen nicht,


Du hast recht, man kann nicht ~140 Millionen Menschen über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## Tschetan (23. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein sehr weiter Weg.



Schade das du wenig mit Quellen belegen kannst. Gerade deine Kenntnis über die russische Armee und ihren Hintergrund könntest du mal näher beleuchten.


Hier aber ein Video mit viel Kenntnis der Materie, mit einer Persönlichkeit die gerade im militärischen Bereich viel eigene Erfahrungen einbringt.
Es geht natürlich um viele Themen, die direkt den momentanen Kknflikt betreffen und erklärt gut, warum viele mit ihren Prognosen vielleicht weit daneben liegen könnten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfgF4x7TCmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (23. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier aber ein Video mit viel Kenntnis der Materie, mit einer Persönlichkeit die gerade im militärischen Bereich viel eigene Erfahrungen einbringt.
> Es geht natürlich um viele Themen, die direkt den momentanen Kknflikt betreffen und erklärt gut, warum viele mit ihren Prognosen vielleicht weit daneben liegen könnten.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Der Mann bringt mal genau gar nichts mit. Seine Vita liest sich echt abenteuerlich. Lustig finde ich, dass er so etwas wie BTG für die US Army vorschlug. Wie gut die funktiuonieren, sehen wir ja gerade in der Ukraine. Zudem ist er einer, der sich aus dem Pazifik zurückziehen will und die NATO als Zombie angesehen hat. Der hat ungefähr so viel Bedeutung und Weitsicht wie unser allseits daneben liegende Vlad.









						Douglas Macgregor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (23. November 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Lol. Der Mann bringt mal genau gar nichts mit. Seine Vita liest sich echt abenteuerlich. Lustig finde ich, dass er so etwas wie BTG für die US Army vorschlug. Wie gut die funktiuonieren, sehen wir ja gerade in der Ukraine. Zudem ist er einer, der sich aus dem Pazifik zurückziehen will und die NATO als Zombie angesehen hat. Der hat ungefähr so viel Bedeutung und Weitsicht wie unser allseits daneben liegende Vlad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"



Am Zweiten Golfkrieg nahm er als Operationsoffizier (S3-Offizier) von Panzereinheiten (2. Schwadron des 2. Kavallerieregiments) teil. Im Februar 1991 zerstörte die von ihm geführte Einheit im Rahmen der später Battle of 73 Easting genannten Operationen in einem rund 23 Minuten langen Gefecht 70 irakische gepanzerte Fahrzeuge ohne eigene Verluste.[8] Er ging dabei unkonventionell vor und antizipierte die Bewegungen der irakischen Einheit.[9] Dafür erhielt er die Bronze Star Medal mit Combat Distinguishing Device.

Von Juni 1991 bis Juni 1992 arbeitete Macgregor als special assistant des Deputy Chief of Staff for Concepts, Doctrine, and Developments am United States Army Training and Doctrine Command (TRADOC) in Fort Monroe. Im Juni 1992 übertrug ihm die US-Armee das Kommando über die 1. Schwadron des 4. Kavallerieregiments in der 1. Infanteriedivision, Fort Riley. Die Funktion gab er im Juli 1994 auf, um als Forces Team Chief in der War Plans Division of the Operations Section 12 of the Army Staff zu dienen. Im April 1995 wurde er Fellow des Center for Strategic and International Studies. Im folgenden November beförderte ihn die US-Armee zum Colonel (Oberst). Von November 1996 bis Oktober 1997 arbeitete er als stellvertretender Direktor des Command and Control Battle Lab in Fort Leavenworth, im gleichen Zeitraum des Folgejahres in der Future Plans Division (J5) am Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (SHAPE) in Brüssel.

Unter dem Kommando von Wesley Clark diente er von Oktober 1998 bis Januar 2000 als Planungschef – Director of the SHAPE Joint Operations Center (JOC) – für den Einsatz der NATO-Streitkräfte im Kosovokrieg. Hierfür erhielt er die Defense Superior Service Medal.[10] Ab Februar 2000 arbeitete er als special assistent des Verteidigungsministeriums an der National Defense University in Washington, D.C.,[11] später dort am Institute for National Strategic Studies[12] bzw. am Center for Technology and National Security Policy als senior research fellow.[13] Im Juni 2004 stellte die US-Armee Macgregor außer Dienst. Gegenwärtig firmiert er als Executive Vice President der Beratungsfirma Burke-Macgregor Group LLC.[14]"

Vielleicht sollte man solchen  Leuten zuhören, statt rosarote Wolken zu malen?
Warum BTGs im jetzigen Konflikt nicht das Ideale sind, hatte ich hier schon geschrieben, aber als Mittel der US Politik und bisheriger Strategien, wären sie sicher eine positive Ergänzung.
Wir werden ja sehen, wer von den ganzen Analysten richtig liegt.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. November 2022)

Du hast jetzt 1 zu 1 das zitiert was in dem Wikipedia-Artikel steht. 

Den rest der sich dann aber mehr als kontrovers liest lässt du schön außen vor:



> In politischen und in Militärkreisen erwarb er sich fortan den Ruf eines Querdenkers, etwa auch durch die Auffassung, viele US-Militärbasen in Übersee könnten eingespart werden und die *NATO sei ein Zombie*. Bei den parteiinternen Kandidaturen zu den Vorwahlen der Republikanischen Partei im Jahr 2012 unterstützte er den libertären Politiker Ron Paul. Bei dem US-amerikanischen Nachrichtensender Fox News trat er immer wieder als Experte in der Sendung des als konservativ-libertär geltenden Moderators Tucker Carlson auf. Bei einem dieser Auftritte bezeichnete er US-Präsident Trump als „Ein-Mann-Team“, das „von Irrläufern umgeben“ sei. Auch vertrat er in Fox News die Auffassung, eine „globalistische Elite und ihre Lobby im Kapitol, Pentagon und State Department“ wolle den entbehrlichen Krieg in Afghanistan aus eigennützigen Interessen am Laufen halten.





> Nach der russischen Invasion im Donbas und auf der Krim 2014 erklärte er im russischen Staatssender RT, dass *Ost-Ukrainer Russen seien* und sich Russland anschließen dürften.



Von daher ja, man kann dieses Video und die Quelle durchaus in Frage stellen. Man sieht ja aus welcher Ecke er kommt und woher der Wind weht.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

> 14:41 Uhr
> Stromausfälle auch in der Republik Moldau​
> In Teilen der Republik Moldau ist offenbar wegen der Angriffe auf die Infrastruktur in der benachbarten Ukraine der Strom ausgefallen. Vize-Premierminister Andrei Spînu schrieb auf Twitter, dass der Übertragungsnetzbetreiber daran arbeite, mehr als 50 Prozent des Landes wieder an das Stromnetz anzuschließen.





> 16:05 Uhr
> Mehrere Atomkraftwerke in der Ukraine teilweise vom Netz genommen​
> Mehrere Blöcke des Atomkraftwerkes Südukraine sind nach Angaben des Betreibers Energoatom wegen Stromausfalles abgeschaltet. Grund dafür seien die russischen Luftangriffe auf weite Teile der Ukraine. Mit dem Kraftwerk sei alles in Ordnung, sagt ein Sprecher von Energoatom. Strom werde nicht erzeugt. Das AKW Riwne im Nordwesten der Ukraine sei vom Netz genommen worden. Die Reaktoren befänden sich im Notfall-Modus.
> 
> Zudem wurde das AKW Chmelnyzkji im Westen des Landes nach Angaben des dortigen Regionalgouverneurs vom Stromnetz getrennt. Weite Teile der Region seien ohne Strom- und Wasserversorgung, teilte Gouverneur Serhij Hamalij auf Telegram mit.


Das ist eine äußerst kritische Lage. Wenn das so weiter geht werden große Teile der Zivilbevölkerung flüchten.
Aber das wurde ja schon für diesen Winter erwartet.


----------



## Tschetan (23. November 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt 1 zu 1 das zitiert was in dem Wikipedia-Artikel steht.
> 
> Den rest der sich dann aber mehr als kontrovers liest lässt du schön außen vor:
> 
> ...



Ich kann jeden in eine " Ecke" stellen . Das einzige Resultat ist,  das man andere Auffassungen negieren kann, die der eigenen widersprechen.
Darstellen wollte ich auch nur das dieser Mann genug Erfahrungen hat  um eine Standpunkt zu artikulieren .
Du kannst doch gerne seine Meinung widerlegen, nur das geschieht nicht.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2022)

> 18:24 Uhr
> Großflächige Blackouts in der Ukraine​
> Neue russische Raketenangriffe haben zu großflächigen Blackouts in der Ukraine geführt. "Die heutigen Raketenangriffe haben zu vorübergehenden Abtrennung aller Atomkraftwerke und der Mehrzahl der Wärme- und Wasserkraftwerke geführt", teilte das Energieministerium in Kiew per Facebook mit. Zudem seien Objekte des Energienetzes beschädigt worden. Wegen der Schwere der Schäden werde die Reparatur Zeit benötigen.
> 
> Genauere Angaben zur Zahl der betroffenen Haushalte machte die Behörde nicht - sie sprach aber davon, dass die "überwältigende Mehrheit der Stromverbraucher" betroffen sei - "in der Hauptstadt und dem Großraum Kiew, in Charkiw im Osten und Lwiw im Westen, in den Regionen Tschernihiw, Kirowohrad, Odessa und Chmelnyzkyj ganz oder teilweise".


Es ist sehr sehr kritisch. Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis so etwas passierte.


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier aber ein Video mit viel Kenntnis der Materie, mit einer Persönlichkeit die gerade im militärischen Bereich viel eigene Erfahrungen einbringt.


Du hast ein erstaunliches Talent, fragwürdige Autoritäten anzuführen, die - teilweise seit Jahrzehnten - bei jeder einzelnen ihrer Prognosen falsch lagen und nun auf einmal richtig liegen sollen, weil es dir gerade ins Konzept passen würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich kann jeden in eine " Ecke" stellen .


Da gehörst du definitiv auch hin, in die Ecke, zum schämen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Das einzige Resultat ist,  das man andere Auffassungen negieren kann, die der eigenen widersprechen.


Subjekte, wie auch du, die außer Quellen aus der Jauchegrube, Märchenprognosen aus Wunschdenken und ihren faschistoiden Ansichten nichts bringen, sind halt schlicht bzgl. ihrer Ansichten unrelevant und nicht beachtenswert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Darstellen wollte ich auch nur das dieser Mann genug Erfahrungen hat  um eine Standpunkt zu artikulieren .


Landolf Ladig Björn Höcke hat auch ein Geschichtsstudium abgeschlossen, trotzdem braucht er nicht den Mund aufmachen, nur weil neben zusammenhanglosen Grunzlauten, er auch seine Müllmeinungen artikuliert darbringen könnte.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du kannst doch gerne seine Meinung widerlegen, nur das geschieht nicht.


Wer anderen die Meinung anderer, als in einer Diskussion, als valide verkaufen will, ist grundsätzlich in der Bringpflicht, darzulegen an Hand welcher faktisch bewertbaren Indizien, oder besser sogar faktisch bewertbaren Beweise, dem so sein soll!

Also bitte!
Die Belege dafür, von deiner Seite und nicht wieder wie üblich die "linke Nummer", das andere dir deine Müllansichten doch gefälligst als falsch beweisen sollen (was in der Vergangenheit schon unzählige male gemacht wurde).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Schade das du wenig mit Quellen belegen kannst. Gerade deine Kenntnis über die russische Armee und ihren Hintergrund könntest du mal näher beleuchten.



Sollte mich jemand nach meinen Quellen zum Zustand der russischen Armee um die Jahrtausend fragen, müsste ich in der Tat passen. Denn diese Quellen habe ich damals gelesen, zur großen Teilen offline, und mir die Inhalte gemerkt - aber nicht die Ausgabe der Zeitung oder auch nur den Titel der Bücher.

Aber solange nicht einmal jemand auf konkrete Sachverhalte eingeht, komme ich nicht einmal in die Verlegenheit, vergeblich zu recherchieren. Oder wolltest du einen Beleg dafür haben, dass Russen, die vor 40 Jahren Wehrdienst gleistet haben, heute um die 60 Jahre alt sind? Das ist relativ einfach:





						Jahreskalender – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tschetan (24. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder wolltest du einen Beleg dafür haben, dass Russen, die vor 40 Jahren Wehrdienst gleistet haben, heute um die 60 Jahre alt sind? Das ist relativ einfach:



Wenn, habe ich von 40 jährigen Reservisten geschrieben, welche in Tschetschenien zB, oder auch in Syrien gedient haben.

"Jeder Mann in Russland ist zwischen 18 und 28 Jahren wehrpflichtig in Russland. Jährlich werden mehr als 300.000 junge Russen zu einem zweijährigen Militärdienst einberufen.

Die Wehrpflicht dauert in Russland zwei Jahre. Nach einem halben Jahr können die jungen Soldaten bereits in Kriegsgebiete geschickt werden. Wenn sie als Invaliden zurückkehren, ist das Militär für sie nicht mehr zuständig - sie haben kaum eine Zukunft."






						Russische Streitkräfte und Wehrpflicht in Russland
					

Russische Streitkräfte und Wehrpflicht in Russland  Wehrpflicht in Russland oder <br>warum Zivildienst keine Alternative für Wehrpflicht in Russland ist.




					www.russian-online.net
				




Glaube 2008 wurde die Wehrpflicht dann auf 12 Monate verkürzt. 
Bedeutet also das Reservisten bis Mitte 30, zum großen Teil eine eine solide 2 jährige Ausbildung erhalten haben.

 Seit 2008 werden jedes halbe Jahr 135000 Wehrpflichtige, was immerhin 270000 Soldaten im Jahr sind,  ausgebildet.

Man kann sich jetzt ausrechnen, welche Reserven an ausgebildeten Soldaten, bis zum Alter von 30 Jahren vorhanden sind.

Sicher kannst du über T-62 die Nase Rampen und unterstellen das den Russen die Panzer ausgehen, aber vielleicht gibt es noch andere Gründe?









						Warum Moskau auch veraltete T-62 in die Ukraine schickt
					

Ende Mai berichtet das britische Verteidigungsministerium über das Auftauchen russischer T-62 in der Ukraine. Die Entsendung der veralteten Panzer zeige Moskaus Probleme bei der Beschaffung neuer Kriegsgeräte, heißt es aus London. Zwei Militärexperten haben dafür allerdings andere Erklärungen.




					www.n-tv.de
				




"Für lokale Konflikte war diese Maschine jedoch viel besser geeignet als der T-62M. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass im Rahmen einer Art Anti-Partisanen-Operation, bei der die Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf einen feindlichen Panzer zu treffen, minimal ist, gerade die kumulativen Zerstörungsmittel - Raketen und Granaten - in den Vordergrund treten. Unter diesen Bedingungen sieht dynamischer Schutz viel rentabler aus."









						Т-62МВ: тот же «дед», но с динамической защитой
					

Т-62МВ – ещё один танк из модельного ряда «шестьдесятдвоек», применяющийся в ходе специальной военной операции на Украине. В отличие от своих собратьев в лице Т-62М, эта машина не имеет дополнительного бронирования, но оснащена навесной динамической защитой, которая обеспечивает повышенную




					topwar.ru
				




Das trifft für viele Aktionen in diesem Krieg zu. Man nehme die Versuche der Ukraine mit Hilfe von DRGs in das Hinterland der Russen einzudringen , wo diese Fahrzeuge die 2.Linie bilden können, genauso ist er rin guter Schutz für vorrückende Infantrie im Stadtkampf sein.

"beschlossen das Zentralkomitee der KPdSU und der Ministerrat der UdSSR am 25. Juli 1981, die Feuerkraft und den Schutz der Panzer T-62 und T-55 auf das Niveau des frühen T zu bringen -64 und T-72. Im Zuge der Modernisierungsarbeiten erhielt der T-62 ein Lenkwaffensystem, einen Laser-Entfernungsmesser, einen ballistischen Computer, einen Napalm-Schutz, einen verbesserten Motor, ein verbessertes Fahrwerk und mehr."

Wenn man Gegner wie T-72M, oder slowenische T-55 Derivate auf Seiten der Ukraine sieht, sollte dieser Panzer ausreichend sein.

Ich gehe darauf nur ein, weil ich der Meinung bin, das du sehr häufig " deine" Meinung postuliert, die wenig von der Wirklichkeit abbildet. Wäre es anders, wäre auch der Kriegsverlauf anders.

Erinnere dich das ich schon vor Monaten von der Eskalationsdominanz der Russen sprach und es gibt immer noch 
" Luft" nach oben, weshalb ich die Meinung vertreten habe und auch weiterhin vertrete, sofort Verhandlungen zu beginnen.

Während die USA Artilleriemunition in Süd Korea kaufen wollen, sind die Präzisionswaffen, trotz ständiger Ankündigungen seit Monaten, immer noch nicht ausgegangen und das Gerede von Chips aus geklauten Waschmaschinen in Panzern, sind doch nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.

Inreressant auch dieser Artikel.
Daraus zitiert.

"Nur Russlands Armee scheint die Munition nicht auszugehen. Im Gegenteil. Es kursieren Zahlen, dass Russland täglich Artilleriegranaten in fünfstelliger Zahl verschiesst. Zehnmal mehr, als die Ukrainer aus ihren schwindenden Beständen an sowjetischen Kalibern zurückschiessen können. Dabei hatte die Ukraine aus Sowjetzeiten Munitionsbestände geerbt, von der westeuropäische Armeen nur noch träumen konnten. Gemäss dem US-Militärexperten Dr. Philip Karber (Video Minute 7) verschossen die Ukrainer in den ersten 30 Kriegsmonaten seit Kriegsausbruch 2014 mehr Artilleriemunition, als damals in allen europäischen Nato-Ländern eingelagert war"









						Keine Armee ist besser als ihre Munitionsvorräte | Moneycab
					

Nur Russlands Armee scheint die Munition nicht auszugehen. Im Gegenteil. Es kursieren Zahlen, dass Russland täglich Artilleriegranaten in fünfstelliger Zahl verschiesst. Zehnmal mehr…




					www.moneycab.com
				




Und das in einem wesentlich kleineren Konfliktgebiet , als wir es jetzt sehen.

Ich denke, statt über Schwächen der Russen zu spekulieren, sollte man sein eigenes Potential richtig einschätzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2022)

An und für sich nichts wirklich richtig neues, die Rüstungsindustrie, in Europa und USA, brummt durch den Krieg in der Ukraine, arbeitet an ihren (Friedenszeiten) Limits und ist eifrig bemüht Möglichkeiten zu finden ihre Produktionskapazitäten so schnell wie möglich weiter zu steigern, um den Bedarf der Aufträge decken zu können (man will Geld das "auf der Straße liegt" natürlich nicht liegen lassen).

Das Wall Street Journal hat dem ganzen Thema einen etwas längeren Artikel gewidmet, in welchen man noch mal etwas "ausführlicher" beleuchtet, welche Hersteller gerade (mit am meisten) von profitieren (u.a. Rheinmetall und Saab), wo es gerade einige Engpässe gibt (u.a. bei den Stinger) und welche "Lösungen" dafür ins Auge gefasst werden (u.a. der kauf des spanischen Munitionsproduzenten, durch Rheinmetall).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2022)

@Tschetan:
Tut mir ja leid, dich schwer enttäuschen zu müssen, aber: Du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt. Die "-40" stammen aus einer Unterhaltung zwischen mir und Nightslaver, in du dich scheinbar ohne zu lesen eingemischt hast und sie bezogen sich nicht auf das Alter, sondern auf die vergangenen Jahre seit dem Wehrdienst. Der Rest deines Post scheint sogar ein reines Selbstgespräch zu sein und hat gar nichts mit dem hier zuletzt geäußerten zu tun, zumindest nicht so weit ich mich erinnern kann / von mir geschrieben wurde. Und mangels innerer Logik ("täglich verschossene Munition repräsentiert noch verbleibende Lagerbestände". Klar. Wenn ich mehr Geld ausgebe, steigt auch mein Kontostand.) sehe ich in diesem zusammenkopierten Wirrwarr auch nichts, worauf es sich einzugehen lohnt.


An dieser Stelle aber die Erinnerung, dass in diesem Thread aber sehr wohl Unterhaltungen gibt, die du mal fortführen könntest. Nämlich kritische Nachfragen zu deinen Behauptungen, auf die du immer noch nicht eingegangen bist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Tschetan:
> 
> Du hast vergessen, zu antworten, obwohl du doch sicherlich im Sinne der Forenregeln ein guter Diskussionsteilnehmer sein möchtest, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2022)

> 18:45 Uhr
> Vier ukrainische Atomkraftwerke wieder am Netz​
> Die vier ukrainischen Atomkraftwerke (AKW) sind nach Angaben der Internationalen Atomenergieagentur IAEA wieder am Netz. Die Kraftwerke in Riwne, Piwdennoukrainsk und Chmelnyzkyj seien an die externe Stromversorgung angeschlossen, teilt die Agentur mit. Nach den heftigen Raketenangriffen durch Russland waren die Anlagen in dieser Woche vom Netz genommen worden.
> Das AKW Saporischschja wurde bereits am Donnerstag wieder angeschlossen. Das AKW liegt in der Ukraine, wird aber von Russland kontrolliert. Es wurde mehrfach beschossen. Für die Angriffe machen sich Russland und die Ukraine gegenseitig verantwortlich. Die IAEA bemüht sich um die Einrichtung einer Sicherheitszone um das größte AKW Europas, um eine atomare Katastrophe zu vermeiden.
> ...


Solche Hilfen braucht die Ukraine jetzt dringend.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2022)

Jo, jetzt es darum.
den Iwan zurückzudrängen,
jetzt muss mal die Weltgemeinschaft etwas liefern ...


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

> In der ukrainischen Hauptstadt werden heute heftige Schneefälle erwartet, die Temperaturen sinken unter den Gefrierpunkt und Millionen Menschen in und um Kiew sind weiterhin ohne Elektrizität. Die Stromerzeuger könnten nur drei Viertel des Bedarfs zu decken, weswegen es im ganzen Land zu Einschränkungen und Stromausfällen komme, teilte der Netzbetreiber Ukrenergo auf Telegram mit. Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj sagt, dass wegen des russischen Bombardements sechs Millionen Menschen am Freitag ohne Strom gewesen seien.
> 
> Der russische Machthaber Wladimir Putin versuche, den Winter als Waffe nutzen, sagte Nato-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg. Aber er werde damit keinen Erfolg haben. SPD-Chef Lars Klingbeil sieht das ähnlich: Die russische Armee zerstöre Infrastruktur und wolle, dass die Menschen im Dunkeln sitzen und erfrieren, sagte Klingbeil der Bild am Sonntag. Er forderte Deutschland auf, schnell Generatoren und beheizte Zelte ins Land zu liefern.


Quelle: Millionen im verschneiten Kiew ohne Strom, Winter als Waffe

Den Winter als Waffe zu nutzen hatten die Russen ja schon erfolgreich  bei Napoleon und den Nazis angewendet.
Allerdings waren sie da die Verteidiger.


----------



## Tekkla (27. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Winter als Waffe zu nutzen hatten die Russen ja schon erfolgreich bei Napoleon und den Nazis angewendet.


Bei Napoleon? Okay. Kann man so sehen. Der russische Rückfall war aber eher eine Strategie denn eine "Waffe". Man hat die Franzosen sich einfach totlaufen lassen.

Bei Nazideutschland war das wohl eher Luck plus die massive Unterstützung von außen als Teil der Alliierten. 

Als Waffe verwenden diese Barbaren erst jetzt so richtig. Und dafür gehören sie zur Rechenschaft gezogen.


----------



## hoffgang (27. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an einen Stellungskrieg im Winter. Das würde in den Augen der Russen nur den Ukrainern helfen.
> Es könnte zu einer richtig klassischen Offensive mit massiver Artillerievorbereitung und massierten Panzerangriffen kommen, Richtung Zaporosche,  Pawlograd.



Das würde Sinn ergeben, nur hat Russland das schon nicht in 2022 gemacht und ist stattdessen rechtzeitig zu Beginn der Schlammsaison entlang der Straßen einmarschiert. Zu glauben, dass Russland hierzu in der Lage wäre nach den verheerenden Verlusten an Material zu Beginn des Konflikts fühlt sich an wie der erwartete Gegenangriff der Gruppe Wenk von '45. Aktuell deutet auch nichts darauf hin, dass Russland gepanzerte Verbände verlegen würde - die es ja für einen solchen Angriff brauchen würde und ob man die notwendige Logistik mittlerweile verbessert hat ist mehr als fragwürdig.

Zudem hatte man im Februar 2022 einen Gegner der nur begrenzt gegen dedizierte Panzeroffensiven gerüstet war, mittlerweile sieht das anders aus, zumal die russische Luftwaffe - die für ein solches Szenario von enormer Bedeutung wäre - in diesem Konflikt im Grunde nicht mehr stattfindet. CAS ist ein komplettes Fremdwort, dabei ist gerade das Zusammenspiel zwischen Panzerverbänden, Steilfeuer & Luftwaffe entscheidend bei einer solchen Offensive.

Ergo: Netter Wunsch, wird sich nur leider nicht erfüllen. Bei dem Ausbildungsstand den die russischen Panzertruppen bislang offenbart haben ist das zudem ein Vorteil für Russland, verliert man wenigstens nicht nochmal hunderte Panzer.

Die einzige Konstante in diesem Krieg ist der Umstand, dass Russland immer das Gegenteil von dem tut, was strategisch/taktisch sinnvoll wäre


----------



## JePe (27. November 2022)

Der belarussische Aussenminister Makej ist unerwartet gestorben. Russisches Attentat, Umsturzversuch? Schwer vorstellbar, dass Russland bei klarem Verstand noch ein Referendum durchfuehren oder zumindest eine kremltreue Sockenpuppe installieren will.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2022)

Nun lasst uns aus einem Fall, für den man nicht mal eine kreative Begründung gesucht hat, so ein Fass aufmachen. Die Häufung ist wichtig. 

Grad Corona hat das Risiko für solche Fälle erhöht und Luka hat auf Schutzmaßnahmen geschissen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun lasst uns aus einem Fall, für den man nicht mal eine kreative Begründung gesucht hat, so ein Fass aufmachen. Die Häufung ist wichtig.
> 
> Grad Corona hat das Risiko für solche Fälle erhöht und Luka hat auf Schutzmaßnahmen geschissen.


Man muss noch nicht einmal nach speziellen Gründen suchen.
Der Mann wurde 64 Jahre alt in einem Land mit einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung für Männer von 67 Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mann wurde 64 Jahre alt in einem Land mit einer durchschnittlichen Lebenserwartung für Männer von 67 Jahren.


Ist mir zu einfach, er war Teil der Oberschicht seines Landes.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2022)

> 00:44 Uhr
> Selenskyj stimmt Bevölkerung auf neue Angriffe ein​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat die Bevölkerung auf neue Raketenangriffe eingestimmt. "Solange die Raketen haben, werden die unglücklicherweise keine Ruhe geben", sagt er in seiner nächtlichen Video-Ansprache mit Blick auf die russische Armee. Selenskyj warnt, die bevorstehende Woche könne so schwer wie die vergangene werden, als durch gezielte Angriffe mit Raketen und Marschflugkörpern auf Teile des Stromnetzes in großen Teilen des Landes zeitweise die Stromversorgung unterbrochen wurde.


Wer flüchten kann sollte flüchten.


----------



## Tschetan (28. November 2022)

Übersetzung aus einer polnischen Quelle zu polnischen Verlusten in der Ukraine.
Scheint keine russische Propaganda gewesen zu sein.









						Niechlubny koniec. Amerykańskie kwatery dla polskich najemników - Dziennik Polityczny
					

Na początku listopada media regionalne poinformowały o planach utworzenia w Olsztynie pochówków podobnych do amerykańskich cmentarzy wojennych. Doniesienia wywołały falę oburzenia, zarówno wśród mieszkańców miasta, [...]




					dziennik-polityczny.com
				





"Während 10 Monaten blutiger Kämpfe starben nach Informationen aus öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen über 1,2 Tausend polnische Bürger in der Ukraine, darunter Soldaten und Veteranen der 16. PDZ. Auch die Zahl der Verletzten und Verstümmelten liegt bei mehreren tausend Menschen.

Die Behörden bereiteten „besondere Ehrungen“ für sie vor. In Olsztyn entsteht ein einheitliches Quartier: Es soll zwei Plattengrößen geben. Die größeren (Meter für Meter) sind Offiziersgräber, die kleineren (60 cm mal 60 cm) sind Soldatenquartiere. Es ist nicht möglich, den Grabstein mit Würfeln zu bedecken oder ihn mit Kieselsteinen und Pflanzenblumen zu bedecken. Nur Torf soll sich um die Gräber erstrecken."


----------



## Optiki (28. November 2022)

könnte auch eine Seite von Aliens für Andersgläubige sein


----------



## Tschetan (28. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> könnte auch eine Seite von Aliens für Andersgläubige sein



Was ist deine Einschätzung zu Bakmuth?


----------



## behemoth85 (29. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Übersetzung aus einer polnischen Quelle zu polnischen Verlusten in der Ukraine.
> Scheint keine russische Propaganda gewesen zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Prüfst du auch manchmal eine deiner Quellen oder schluckst du förmlich alles wo dir der Titel einfach passt ? 

Das ist keine polnische Quelle sondern ein russischer Propaganda Ableger. Dort schreiben nichteinmal Polen geschweigedenn übhaupt Journalisten, sondern vermutlich ein bunter Haufen russ Nationaler und angeblich Agenten, eher weniger angeblich sondern ist so und bemessen an den Rechtschreibfehlern ist das für mich persönlich die bisher aller billigste Propaganda von Russen die mir jemals vor die Augen kam. Dort wird so gekonnt russische Märchenstunde  einfach mal per Google in polnisch übersetzt so dass sogar die potentiellen Leser nur wenig damit anfangen können, aus dem Grund weil man fast die Hälfte nicht versteht. Das ist keine Quelle, sondern ein schlechter Witz Die angegebenen Redakteure exystieren auch nicht sondern sind frei erfundene Namen/Personen.

Und zur poln Verlusten in der Ukraine ...  wieviele Polen sind denn übhaupt dort als dass ihre Verluste irgendeinen Einfluss hätten bzw übhaupt erwähnenswert wären ?

Nicht alles einfach so schlucken Tschetan ´


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer flüchten kann sollte flüchten.



Setzen die Russen eigentlich mittlerweile andere Raketen ein? Im Frühjahr sahen Einschläge im Umkreis offensichtlicher Zielobjekte danach aus, als Läge die Präzision bei 1-2-3 Dutzend Metern, von den ganzen "versehentlich" getroffenen Wohngebäuden mal ganz zu schweigen. Im Sommer, als vermehrt altes Zeug in der Luft gesichtet wurde (was zum narrativ der komplett fehlenden high-end-Elektronik für den Neubau komplexer Waffen passte), ging es eher noch weiter bergab und die Einschläge waren teils nicht mal mehr im richtigen Block. Dann folgte ein deutlicher Rückgang von Raketenangriffen im Spätsommer und Frühherbst, was zu Spekulationen über insgesamt knapp werdende Munitionsreserven passte und schließlich die umfunktionierten Boden-Luft-Raketen zur Terrorverbreitung in größeren Städten.

Und jetzt? Jetzt werden auf einmal täglich selbst kleine Umspannstationen und Stromleitungen im ganzen Land getroffen, was nun wirklich nicht die leichtesten Ziele sind. Und dabei berichtet die Ukraine teils von sehr hohen Abfangquoten und die höchsten Zahlen zur Zahl der eingesetzten Raketen waren etwas über hundert. Das ist einerseits schon verdammt viel gemessen an der erwarteten Munitionsknappheit und andererseits so wenig, dass der täglich weit verbreitet angerichtete Schaden eine Trefferquote von gefühlt wenigstens 25% braucht. Also locker eine Größenordnung höher als bislang. Ist das alles nur besserer Aufklärung dank iranischer Drohnen geschuldet, verschießt Putin gerade das letzte Tafelsilber oder was machen die Russen auf einmal anders?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und zur poln Verlusten in der Ukraine ...  wieviele Polen sind denn übhaupt dort als dass ihre Verluste irgendeinen Einfluss hätten bzw übhaupt erwähnenswert wären ?



Tschetan kritisch zu seinen Aussagen zu fragen, macht ja keinen Sinn, da fehlen noch so viele Antworten auf offene Punkte. Er ist halt nicht zum Diskutieren hier, sondern verbreitet lieber Propaganda. Aber wenn die in dem Fall stimmt....

Es passt wenigstens das Verhältnis aus Toten und verletzen. Da laufen viele Berichte auf 1:3 hinaus, was "tausende" Kampfunfähige bei 1200 Toten ergäbe. Allerdings entsprechen 1200 Toten gemäß russischer Quellen auf 20% der Toten, die die russische Armee laut russischen Quellen zu verzeichnen hatte. Und wir können beim aktuellen Kriegsverlauf wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich die Russen nicht vor immer höher werdenden Bergen toter Feinde aus 60% der ursprünglich besetzen Gebiete zurückgezogen haben, sondern im Moment die gleiche, eher eine schlechtere Überlebensrate als auf ukrainischer Seite haben. Das heißt wenn da wirklich ein toter Pole auf fünf tote Russen kommt, dann muss mindestens ein Kämpfer auf fünf russische kommen. Nun hat Polen aber insgesamt nur ein Viertel der Einwohner Russlands und davon sind die militaristischen in der polnischen Armee verpflichtet, die sich offiziell raushält. Schlussfolgerung:
Laut Putinssprachrohr Tschetan kann Russland trotz Einsatz seiner Berufsarmee, trotz anheuern von Söldnern, trotz falschen Versprechen über Rekruten und trotz Zwangsrekrutierung von 100000 Menschen pro Einwohner gerade einmal so viel Menschen an die ukrainische Front schicken, wie sich in Polen allein Freiwillige finden, die die Freiheit Europas, die Sicherheit der Ukrainer und Menschen- und Völkerrecht ganz allgemein aus Überzeugung verteidigen!

Das ist doch mal eine Botschaft, oder? "Putins Massenschlachten ist so verdammt dreckig, die Russen trotz aller Abschottung von freier Information so kriegsmüde, dass die Kampfbereitschaft nicht einmal an die unbeteiligter Drittstaaten heranreicht. Der Krieg ist praktisch verloren." <= Sagt russische Propaganda und der wird man ja wohl noch glauben können!


----------



## Optiki (29. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was ist deine Einschätzung zu Bakmuth?


Was soll damit sein, außer das es es ein sinnloser Grund ist, tausende von Leben zu verheizen. Beide Seiten werden dort sehr hohe Verluste haben und die Zivilbevölkerung wird dort wohl irgendwann komplett ausgelöscht sein. Aktuell sehe ich das als Laie keine Seite gewinnen, nur hunderte von russischen Leichen, welche im ganzen Gelände verteilt liegen oder in ihren 1x1 Löchern Teile ihres Körpers durch Granaten verlieren oder sie teilweise über Nacht an Unterkühlung sterben.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> verschießt Putin gerade das letzte Tafelsilber oder was machen die Russen auf einmal anders?


In dem Tickern war am Wochenende überall ein Eintrag wie folgender:
"7:52 Uhr: Weil der russischen Armee angeblich die Raketen ausgehen, sollen mittlerweile Atomraketen ohne nukleare Sprengköpfe in der Ukraine eingesetzt werden. Das berichtet das britische Verteidigungsministerium unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstinformationen."








						Ukraine-Krieg im Newsblog | Ukraine rechnet mit neuen Angriffen auf Infrastruktur
					

Tag 278 seit Kriegsbeginn: Die Ukraine warnt vor massiven Raketenangriffen der russischen Armee.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## JePe (29. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)nach Informationen aus öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen(...)



... die zu benennen der Autor in der Eile irgendwie verschusselt hat ...



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)aus einer polnischen Quelle(...)



Mit kommt die Quelle aeusserst russisch vor - zumindest bespielt sie dieselben Saiten, wie es der Chor der Donkosaken hier im Forum seit Februar nimmermued tut: Russischer Endsieg unvermeidlich, schmutzige Bomben in der Ukraine und der Westen am Abgrund. Aber hey. Jeder Dreck braucht eine Schleuder. Warum sollte es den Polen da besser gehen als uns?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Während 10 Monaten blutiger Kämpfe starben nach Informationen aus öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen über 1,2 Tausend polnische Bürger in der Ukraine, darunter Soldaten und Veteranen der 16. PDZ. Auch die Zahl der Verletzten und Verstümmelten liegt bei mehreren tausend Menschen.
> 
> Die Behörden bereiteten „besondere Ehrungen“ für sie vor. In Olsztyn entsteht ein einheitliches Quartier: Es soll zwei Plattengrößen geben. Die größeren (Meter für Meter) sind Offiziersgräber, die kleineren (60 cm mal 60 cm) sind Soldatenquartiere. Es ist nicht möglich, den Grabstein mit Würfeln zu bedecken oder ihn mit Kieselsteinen und Pflanzenblumen zu bedecken. Nur Torf soll sich um die Gräber erstrecken."


Kann das sein das du den text so gewählt hast, das er zu deiner meinung passt? Wenn man sich alles durch liest (ja, mein browser übersetzt fast alles und das nichtmal schlecht) geht es in erster linie in dem text um die form eines friedhofes für gefallene, *freiwillig in den ukraine-krieg gezogene* polen. (die polnische PIS-partei hat ja dazu ermutigt) Somit sind es keine "polnischen verluste" in deinem sinne, denn jeder von denen hat gewusst was auf ihn wartet. (und polen sind auch nicht die einzigen, die als söldner in der ukraine kämpfen-> das muß auch jeder selbst mit sich aus machen)
Das die polen das amerikanische "friedhof`s-format" für gefallene im krieg nicht mögen kann ich dabei durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## compisucher (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil der russischen Armee angeblich die Raketen ausgehen, sollen mittlerweile Atomraketen ohne nukleare Sprengköpfe in der Ukraine eingesetzt werden. Das berichtet das britische Verteidigungsministerium unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstinformationen."


Yepp, habe ich auch gelesen.
Soll sich um die AS-15 Kent handeln.








						Ch-55 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Ist ein nuklear bestückter Marschflugkörper.
Startgewicht wären zw. 1.100 und 1.500 kg.
Schätze grob, dass hierauf ca. die Hälfte auf den Sprit fällt, Atomsprengkopf noch mal 250 kg  weg und paar Steine rein fürs Gleichgewicht.
Wäre also grob die kinetische Energie von 500-700 kg Masse mit Mach 0,6.
Da dürften eine reale Sprengkraft von einer 250 kg aber unter 500 kg Freifallbombe herauskommen.

Klingt effizient (Ironie).
Wäre in D. ein Fall für den Bundesrechnungshof zu verschwendeten Steuergeldern.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also locker eine Größenordnung höher als bislang. Ist das alles nur besserer Aufklärung dank iranischer Drohnen geschuldet, verschießt Putin gerade das letzte Tafelsilber oder was machen die Russen auf einmal anders?


Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne.


----------



## Rolk (29. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne.


Ich würde auf eine Mischung aus letztem Tafelsilber und Mullah Drohnen tippen?   
Kürzlich kursierte auch ein Video auf dem zwei Kalibr Marschflugkörper abgeschossen wurden.


----------



## behemoth85 (29. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tschetan kritisch zu seinen Aussagen zu fragen, macht ja keinen Sinn, da fehlen noch so viele Antworten auf offene Punkte. Er ist halt nicht zum Diskutieren hier, sondern verbreitet lieber Propaganda. Aber wenn die in dem Fall stimmt....


Bei solchen Aussagen braucht es ja auch keine Fragen mehr, man sieht es ja ^^ Ist eben nicht alles die Mühe wert von daher am besten so nehmen wie es ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es passt wenigstens das Verhältnis aus Toten und verletzen. Da laufen viele Berichte auf 1:3 hinaus, was "tausende" Kampfunfähige bei 1200 Toten ergäbe. Allerdings entsprechen 1200 Toten gemäß russischer Quellen auf 20% der Toten, die die russische Armee laut russischen Quellen zu verzeichnen hatte. Und wir können beim aktuellen Kriegsverlauf wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich die Russen nicht vor immer höher werdenden Bergen toter Feinde aus 60% der ursprünglich besetzen Gebiete zurückgezogen haben, sondern im Moment die gleiche, eher eine schlechtere Überlebensrate als auf ukrainischer Seite haben. Das heißt wenn da wirklich ein toter Pole auf fünf tote Russen kommt, dann muss mindestens ein Kämpfer auf fünf russische kommen. Nun hat Polen aber insgesamt nur ein Viertel der Einwohner Russlands und davon sind die militaristischen in der polnischen Armee verpflichtet, die sich offiziell raushält. Schlussfolgerung:
> Laut Putinssprachrohr Tschetan kann Russland trotz Einsatz seiner Berufsarmee, trotz anheuern von Söldnern, trotz falschen Versprechen über Rekruten und trotz Zwangsrekrutierung von 100000 Menschen pro Einwohner gerade einmal so viel Menschen an die ukrainische Front schicken, wie sich in Polen allein Freiwillige finden, die die Freiheit Europas, die Sicherheit der Ukrainer und Menschen- und Völkerrecht ganz allgemein aus Überzeugung verteidigen!
> 
> Das ist doch mal eine Botschaft, oder? "Putins Massenschlachten ist so verdammt dreckig, die Russen trotz aller Abschottung von freier Information so kriegsmüde, dass die Kampfbereitschaft nicht einmal an die unbeteiligter Drittstaaten heranreicht. Der Krieg ist praktisch verloren." <= Sagt russische Propaganda und der wird man ja wohl noch glauben können!


Die Rechnung könnte auch von Medwedev persönlich stammen, ala 5 Uhr Morgens in Russland und 2 Lidda späterWo sind nur die guten alten Zeiten als man mit Obama noch Cheesburger mampfte, zu Hause gibt es nichtmal McDoof, sondern nur noch doof... und bald nur noch YumYum Süppchen. Heute wird verheitzt, morgen wird gelöffelt. Hurraaa..


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist mir zu einfach, er war Teil der Oberschicht seines Landes.


Sprich, er bekleidete einen stressigen Posten und hatte Zugang zu mehr Alkohol.  

Die bessere medizinische Versorgung würde sich auch auf die Behandlung einer möglichen Corona-Infektion erstrecken.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die bessere medizinische Versorgung würde sich auch auf die Behandlung einer möglichen Corona-Infektion erstrecken.


War aber nicht gemeint, es geht um die Spätfolgen und gegen die sind selbst wir im Westen blank.


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War aber nicht gemeint, es geht um die Spätfolgen und gegen die sind selbst wir im Westen blank.


Ja, dennoch halte ich Stress und Alkoholismus für naheliegendere Faktoren. Das sind so einschlägige Erfahrungen von meinem Besuchen bei osteuropäischen Politikern in den 90ern, die sich einfach nicht abschütteln lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In dem Tickern war am Wochenende überall ein Eintrag wie folgender:
> "7:52 Uhr: Weil der russischen Armee angeblich die Raketen ausgehen, sollen mittlerweile Atomraketen ohne nukleare Sprengköpfe in der Ukraine eingesetzt werden. Das berichtet das britische Verteidigungsministerium unter Berufung auf Geheimdienstinformationen."
> 
> 
> ...



"Atomraketen" sind auch Kalibr, Tochka, Iskander,... Selbst von der teils als Boden-Boden-Rakete zweckentfremdete S-300 gab es eine Nuklearausführung. Man kann den Spieß eigentlich beinahe umdrehen: Abgesehen von den ICBM gibt es so gut wie keine rein nuklearen Raketensysteme. (Und selbst aus dem ICBMs wurden ja ein paar kommerzielle Orbitallauncher abgeleitet)
Von daher resultiert aus diesem medial ausgeschlachteten Begriff noch keine Änderung der Waffennutzung und so ganz allgemein wären es ja gerade die älteren sowjetischen uklearwaffenträger, die eine eher mäßige Präzision haben/gehabt haben sollen, weil damals a) nichts besseres verfügbar war und b) man mit 0,5-5 Mt auf der Nase nicht um jeden Meter feilschen muss.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst von der teils als Boden-Boden-Rakete zweckentfremdete S-300 gab es eine Nuklearausführung.


FlaRak mit nuklearen Sprengköpfen hatten wir auch. NIKE


----------



## compisucher (30. November 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Atomraketen" sind auch Kalibr, Tochka, Iskander,... Selbst von der teils als Boden-Boden-Rakete zweckentfremdete S-300 gab es eine Nuklearausführung. Man kann den Spieß eigentlich beinahe umdrehen: Abgesehen von den ICBM gibt es so gut wie keine rein nuklearen Raketensysteme. (Und selbst aus dem ICBMs wurden ja ein paar kommerzielle Orbitallauncher abgeleitet)
> Von daher resultiert aus diesem medial ausgeschlachteten Begriff noch keine Änderung der Waffennutzung und so ganz allgemein wären es ja gerade die älteren sowjetischen uklearwaffenträger, die eine eher mäßige Präzision haben/gehabt haben sollen, weil damals a) nichts besseres verfügbar war und b) man mit 0,5-5 Mt auf der Nase nicht um jeden Meter feilschen muss.


Das ist prinzipiell richtig, dass nahezu jeder größere militärische Flugkörper eine Nuklearbestückungsoption hat.
Interessant ist bei der AS-15 allerdings, dass dieser Marschflugkörper originär ausschließlich mit einem Nuklearsprengkopf ausgerüstet war/ist.
Erst ab der Version Ch-65 SE Mitte der 1990ger wurden Versionen mit konventionellen Gefechtskopf entwickelt.
Die erste Indienststellung der Teile erfolgte vor fast 40 Jahren.
Jene der konventionell bestückten Teile somit vor ca. 25 Jahren.
Sofern die Pressemitteilungen stimmen und das Bildmaterial ebenso, wurden/werden ganz offensichtlich tatsächlich die denuklarisierten alten Teile verschossen.
Warum auch immer - gefühlt Schrottentsorgung, da die Teile eigentlich schon längst Abrüstungsverträgen zum Opfer hätten fallen sollen.

Es gibt Berichte, dass diese Waffe kein neuer Player im Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine sind.
Angeblich wurden welche schon im März 2022 eingesetzt.
Soweit mir bekannt, sind alle noch in Russland vorhandenen Raketen ("ein paar hundert Stück" von ursprünglich ca. 3000 gebauten) ausschließlich als luftgestützte Raketen bei der russischen Luftwaffe im Einsatz.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. November 2022)

die sind echt noch lächerlicher unterwegs als die querlutscher bei uns. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkxP-1kVE60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Dezember 2022)

Zum Thema Himars.









						Эксперт: Российские военные научили автоматику ПВО сбивать ракеты HIMARS
					

Российским военным удалось хорошо изучить параметры полета ракет HIMARS. Теперь в российские системы ПВО заложены обновленные алгоритмы для их уничтожения, сказал газете ВЗГЛЯД военный историк Юрий Кнутов. Ранее стало известно, что ПВО России получили новое программное обеспечение для...




					vz.ru
				



"
*Dem russischen Militär gelang es, die Flugparameter der HIMARS-Raketen gut zu studieren. Jetzt werden aktualisierte Algorithmen für ihre Zerstörung in die russischen Luftverteidigungssysteme integriert, sagte der Militärhistoriker Yuri Knutov der Zeitung VZGLYAD. Zuvor wurde bekannt, dass die russische Luftverteidigung eine neue Software zur Zerstörung von HIMARS-Granaten erhalten hat.*

„Anfangs, als amerikanische HIMARS zum ersten Mal in der Ukraine auftauchten, wussten wir nicht, wie wir mit ihnen umgehen sollten. Es wurde beschlossen, die Buk-M3-Komplexe auszuprobieren. Dies ist ein moderner und vollständig digitaler Komplex, eigentlich ein Computer mit Elementen künstlicher Intelligenz“, erklärt Yuri Knutov, Direktor des Museums der Luftverteidigungskräfte.

„Apropos HIMARS, es ist wichtig, eines seiner Merkmale zu beachten: Das Projektil steigt zuerst auf 20 km und taucht erst dann mit hoher Genauigkeit auf das Ziel ein. "Buks" entdeckte es gerade in einer Höhe von 20 km, erfasste es auf dem Radarschirm und traf es. Jetzt haben wir noch mehr Daten über diese amerikanischen Installationen gesammelt. Mit ihrer Hilfe konnte ein neues Programm erstellt werden, das anderen Flugabwehr-Raketensystemen hinzugefügt wurde. Jetzt arbeiten sie im Automatikmodus“, erklärt der Experte.

„Das Problem war, dass wir zuvor nicht genügend HIMARS-Daten in unsere Software geladen hatten. Jetzt ist es uns gelungen, die Flugparameter und Treffpunkte im Detail zu studieren", fügte Knutov hinzu. (Zur Erinnerung: Dies sind die Punkte, an denen der Flugkörper das Ziel treffen würde, wenn sich der Flugkörper und das Ziel ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt in einer geraden Linie und gleichförmig bewegen würden).

„Deshalb ist die Innovation sehr wichtig. Zuvor mussten wir Granaten manuell auf dem Radar erfassen, was die Arbeit unserer Bediener erheblich erschwerte. Nun war es möglich, die menschliche Beteiligung aus dem Prozess der Bekämpfung von HIMARS auszuschließen. Die Geschwindigkeiten sind unglaublich hoch, daher sind Computeraktionen wichtig, wenn an Zielen wie MLRS-Raketen gearbeitet wird. Eine Person hat keine Zeit, auf eine Änderung der Situation zu reagieren. Es geht um Millisekunden. Dementsprechend wurde die Software vieler Komplexe um die notwendigen Algorithmen ergänzt, wodurch ihre Arbeit qualitativ verbessert werden konnte“, verdeutlicht der Experte.

„Das Erscheinen neuer Waffentypen des Feindes in der Ukraine, insbesondere der von Boeing angebotenen GBU-39-Bombe mit dem HIMARS-Motor, wird zu einer neuen Anhäufung von Informationen über sie führen. Wir werden statistische Datenbanken bearbeiten, überwachen und studieren. Am Ende werden wir neue Algorithmen erstellen, die auch in der Software unserer Technologie enthalten sein werden. Die Praxis wurde jahrzehntelang ausgearbeitet - hier gibt es nichts Neues “, fasst Knutov zusammen.

Am Freitag wurde bekannt, dass die Luftverteidigungseinheiten der russischen Streitkräfte eine neue Software erhalten haben, die den Abschuss von HIMARS-MLRS-Raketen erleichtert. Am 20. November gab das russische Verteidigungsministerium die gleichzeitige Zerstörung von zwei HIMARS-Anlagen in der DVR bekannt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Am 20. November gab das russische Verteidigungsministerium die gleichzeitige Zerstörung von zwei HIMARS-Anlagen in der DVR bekannt.



Tja nicht das es nur Attrappen waren, aber selbst getroffene Attrappen ist halt Erfolg ... Ablenkung mit falschen Himars-Raketenwerfern.


----------



## Tekkla (3. Dezember 2022)

Warum reden die eigentlich in Russland von der Donezker Volksrepublik, wenn das doch russisches Staatsgebiet ist? Also ich denke eher, dass das in die Kategorie Mut machende Propaganda einsortiert werden sollte.

Viel interessanter wird die Sache mit dem Ölpreisdeckel. Vor allem deshalb, weil man unseren Gedankenansatz über die europäischen Reeder verfolgt. Das wird für die Russen voll toll, wenn sie auf ihrem Öl sitzen bleiben werden, weil es keine Schiffe gibt, die das transportieren werden. Da macht es dann auch so richtig Sinn, wenn man aus trotz auch den Rest der verkaufbaren Menge nicht mehr abgibt.



> 15:19 Uhr
> Russischer Diplomat kündigt Öl-Stopp für Europa an​
> Russland macht nach Angaben eines diplomatischen Vertreters Ernst mit dem angedrohten Stopp von Öllieferungen nach Europa. "Von diesem Jahr an wird Europa ohne russisches Öl leben", erklärt der russische Botschafter bei internationalen Organisationen in Wien, Michail Uljanow, auf Telegram.
> 
> Die EU-Staaten haben sich auf einen Preisdeckel für russisches Öl von 60 Dollar pro Barrel geeinigt und damit einen Plan der sieben führenden Industriestaaten (G7) aufgenommen. Durchgesetzt werden soll die Preisgrenze dadurch, dass Versicherungen und Reedereien sich an russischen Ölgeschäften nur beteiligen dürfen, wenn der Rohstoff für unter 60 Dollar verkauft wird. Russland hat einen Lieferboykott für Staaten angedeutet, die sich an einem Preisdeckel beteiligen.


----------



## Tschetan (3. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum reden die eigentlich in Russland von der Donezker Volksrepublik, wenn das doch russisches Staatsgebiet ist? Also ich denke eher, dass das in die Kategorie Mut machende Propaganda einsortiert werden sollte.
> 
> Viel interessanter wird die Sache mit dem Ölpreisdeckel. Vor allem deshalb, weil man unseren Gedankenansatz über die europäischen Reeder verfolgt. Das wird für die Russen voll toll, wenn sie auf ihrem Öl sitzen bleiben werden, weil es keine Schiffe gibt, die das transportieren werden. Da macht es dann auch so richtig Sinn, wenn man aus trotz auch den Rest der verkaufbaren Menge nicht mehr abgibt.



Es gibt Autonome Republiken in Russland und die haben ihre eigenen Namen. Für mich ist es interessant wie sich das mit dem Verständnis eines 
" kapitalistischen " Staates Russland vereinbaren läßt.

Mit dem Öl abwarten. Ich denke das die Preise steigen, wenn Russkand sein Öl nicht für den Preis abgibt, weil dies zu einer Verknappung führt und Reedereien in Griechenlabd und Zypern werden Probleme bekommen. 
Abgesehen davon ist es problematisch die Fiesel und Heizölversorgung ohne Russland sicher zustellen. 
Da gäbe es dann noch Venezuela und den Iran.









						Diesel als weltweit wichtigster Treibstoff droht knapp zu werden
					

Diesel als weltweit wichtigster Treibstoff droht knapp zu werden. Russlands Exporte werden bald fehlen. Hier dazu eine Analyse.



					finanzmarktwelt.de
				












						Saudi-Arabien brüskiert und hofiert die USA | DW | 15.07.2022
					

Kurz vor dem Besuch von US-Präsident Biden im Königreich wird bekannt, dass Riad seine Öl-Importe aus Russland gesteigert hat. Gleichzeitig will Saudi-Arabien seinen Luftraum auch für israelische Airlines öffnen.




					www.dw.com
				












						Sanktions-Schlupfloch: So gelangt russisches Öl in amerikanische Autos
					

Russland nutzt laut einem Medienbericht ein Schlupfloch in den US-Sanktionen, um sein Öl trotzdem in den Vereinigten Staaten zu verkaufen.




					www.merkur.de
				




Ist alles etwas verworren.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum reden die eigentlich in Russland von der Donezker Volksrepublik, wenn das doch russisches Staatsgebiet ist?


Aufbau Russlands:





						Föderationssubjekt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tekkla (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist alles etwas verworren.


Nein. Es ist ziemlich offensichtlich. Werte werden nicht für Öl oder Diesel oder Gas verkauft! Und der Spuk könnte, jedenfalls in einigen Teilen, sofort vorbei sein, wenn Russland sich aus dem Nachbarland zurückzieht. Also ich finde das alles sehr glasklar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mit dem Öl abwarten. Ich denke das die Preise steigen, wenn Russkand sein Öl nicht für den Preis abgibt, weil dies zu einer Verknappung führt und Reedereien in Griechenlabd und Zypern werden Probleme bekommen.


Abwarten ja, aber am preis ändert sich nach meinem ermessen eher nichts, da russland sein öl vermutlich schon um die 60€ pro barrel ab gibt. (siehe mein link weiter unten)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sanktions-Schlupfloch: So gelangt russisches Öl in amerikanische Autos
> 
> 
> Russland nutzt laut einem Medienbericht ein Schlupfloch in den US-Sanktionen, um sein Öl trotzdem in den Vereinigten Staaten zu verkaufen.
> ...


Das ist noch einfach und logisch, aber man kann die herkunft des öl`s auch anders verschleiern und so bei uns verkaufen...








						Rohstoffkampf - Öl aus Russland: Wie der Westen heimlich russisches Öl kauft
					

Die Spur führt aufs Meer: Viele Konzerne haben angekündigt, ihre Importe aus Russland massiv einzuschränken. Doch Schiffsverfolgungsdaten zeigen, dass EU-Staaten zuletzt wieder mehr russisches Öl eingeführt haben.




					www.manager-magazin.de
				




Und weil ich gerade mal schreibe, den chinesen kann man wohl auch nicht weiter trauen als man sie werfen kann...



			Hilft Xi Putin doch? - Mysteriöse Antonov-Flüge zwischen Russland und China werfen Fragen auf
		




> Ein Video aus chinesischen sozialen Netzwerken soll Berichten zufolge ein russisches Frachtflugzeug auf dem Rollfeld des Flughafens Zhengzhou zeigen. Dabei soll es sich um aus der Sowjet-Zeit stammende Flugzeuge des Typs „Antonov An-124 Ruslan“ der russischen Fluggesellschaft „Volga-Dnepr“ handeln.
> ...
> Zudem hätten chinesische Augenzeugen berichtet, dass Körperpanzer, Helme und Kleider in die Flugzeuge verladen worden seien, berichtet das ukrainische Newsportal. Dies könnte ein Indiz dafür sein, dass Xi nun doch Russland unterstützt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Da gäbe es dann noch Venezuela


Genau das darf auch gerade wieder in die USA liefern:








						Regierung und Opposition in Venezuela einigten sich auf Uno-Antrag zur Vermögensfreigabe
					

Mit den freigegebenen Mitteln soll die schwere humanitäre Krise im Land bekämpft werden. Die USA erlauben dem US-Konzern Chevron wieder Öl-Importe. Der Norwegischer Vermittler sprach von einem Meilenstein




					www.derstandard.de
				



Wahrscheinlich kein Zufall dass gerade jetzt die Öl-Sanktionen gegen Russland angezogen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt Autonome Republiken in Russland und die haben ihre eigenen Namen. Für mich ist es interessant wie sich das mit dem Verständnis eines
> " kapitalistischen " Staates Russland vereinbaren läßt.



Genauso problemlos wie in jedem anderen Förderalstaat auch? "Freistaat Bayern" in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, Wales im vereinigten Königreich, jedes einzelne Mitglied der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika. Wieso sollte das ausgerechnet in Russland ein Problem darstellen und was hat Kapitalismus damit zu tun?


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Himars.
> 
> Am Freitag wurde bekannt, dass die Luftverteidigungseinheiten der russischen Streitkräfte eine neue Software erhalten haben, die den Abschuss von HIMARS-MLRS-Raketen erleichtert. Am 20. November gab das russische Verteidigungsministerium die gleichzeitige Zerstörung von zwei HIMARS-Anlagen in der DVR bekannt.


Nur seltsam, dass alle - nicht gerade in Wartung befindlichen - Himars weiterhin einsatzbereit und die Abwehrquote gegen Artillerieraketen nach wie vor miserabel ist. Da ist wohl die Hoffnung ein wenig mit dem guten Juri Knutow durchgegangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da ist wohl die Hoffnung ein wenig mit dem guten Juri Knutow durchgegangen.


Ist doch dieser faschistoiden russischen Propagandamühle hier im Forum völlig egal.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch dieser faschistoiden russischen Propagandamühle hier im Forum völlig egal.


Die sind nervig aber gegenüber "deutschen Professoren" eher harmlos!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1598830007492542465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soweit ich das verstehe S.139 von Professorin Ulriker Guérots Buch "Endspiel Europa":


> „Wollte man eine biologische Waffe entwickeln, die besonders Russen, also *den slawischen Genotyp* angreift, so wäre die Ukraine ein perfektes Testgebiet, da besonders im Süden und Osten der Ukraine ethnische Russen leben.“


Das ist praktisch Rassenlehre pur, es gibt also einen "slawischen Genotypen", wie weit ist man da eigentlich von der "reinen Lehre" 1933 noch weg?



> *Macron will Russland bei Friedensgesprächen Garantien geben*​


Macron ist mittlerweile anscheinend auch sicherheitspolitisch völlig durchgeknallt , wenn er die Konsequenzen seiner eigenen Forderungen für die Sicherheitsordnung Europas nicht wirklich begreift.

Ach ja und dann noch zum Winterkrieg in der Ukraine:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/ukraine-krise/krieg-in-kaelte-und-eis-der-winter-wird-mehr-russen-toeten-als-die-ukraine-es-je-koennte_id_180426971.html


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur seltsam, dass alle - nicht gerade in Wartung befindlichen - Himars weiterhin einsatzbereit und die Abwehrquote gegen Artillerieraketen nach wie vor miserabel ist. Da ist wohl die Hoffnung ein wenig mit dem guten Juri Knutow durchgegangen.



Hast du da wirklich stichhaltig Belege,  oder sind das Vermutungen?
Ich meine, wenn man  hört was die Ukrainer mit ihrem alten Zeug so alles abschießen soll und das wesentlich bessere und modernere Marerial der Russenm in sehr großer Masse vor Ort, trifft nichts?
Glaubst du das?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist praktisch Rassenlehre pur, es gibt also einen "slawischen Genotypen", wie weit ist man da eigentlich von der "reinen Lehre" 1933 noch weg?



Nö, Asiaten vertragen keinen Alkohol und Indianer wurden mit europäischen Krankheiten ausgerottet.
Gibt einfach regionale Unterschiede und Wirksamkeiten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja und dann noch zum Winterkrieg in der Ukraine:


" vermutet ein Militärexperte."     Wie üblich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch dieser faschistoiden russischen Propagandamühle hier im Forum völlig egal



Ich wollte Minsk2.

"Die Ukraine hat wahrscheinlich 100.000 Soldaten verloren, die nicht ohne weiteres ersetzt werden können, während US-Waffenlieferungen die Lagerbestände erschöpfen und Sicherheitslücken in Asien aufdecken"









						Ukrainian military casualties are big trouble for Biden
					

In a shocking statement that has now been withdrawn, European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen wrote that Ukraine has lost 100,000 soldiers and 20,000 civilians in the …




					asiatimes.com
				




Was denkst du was passiert wenn genaue Zahlen über Verluste bekannt werden?
War es das dann wert, wenn der Krieg verloren geht ?


----------



## narcosubs (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was denkst du was passiert wenn genaue Zahlen über Verluste bekannt werden?
> War es das dann wert, wenn der Krieg verloren geht ?


Hey, die Frage wollte ich dir auch gerade stellen.


----------



## Tekkla (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, Asiaten vertragen keinen Alkohol und Indianer wurden mit europäischen Krankheiten ausgerottet.


Das eine ist eine Genmutation. Das bei den indigenen Völkern waren schlicht fehlende Antikörper, weil man den Krankheiten nie ausgesetzt war. Beides taugt wegen der immensen Streuwirkung - auch auf die eigenen Leute - nicht als sinnvolle Waffe; es sei denn man will eine Massenvernichtung erreichen.

Damit Gen basierte Waffen überhaupt sinnvoll einsetzbar sind, muss man ein sehr enges Erkennungsschema verwenden, um nicht zufällig doch die Hälfte oder mehr der eigenen Leute zu killen. Damit ist "slawisch" ein bisschen sehr weit gefasst und taugt einfach nicht als Möglichkeit und auch nicht als Argument.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2022)

> 04:23 Uhr
> US-Geheimdienst sieht weiter verlangsamtes Kampfgeschehen​
> Der US-Geheimdienst geht davon aus, dass sich das verlangsamte Kampfgeschehen in der Ukraine fortsetzen wird. "Wir sehen bereits eine Art reduziertes Tempo des Konflikts und wir erwarten, dass sich das in den kommenden Monaten fortsetzen wird", sagte Avril Haines, Direktorin des nationalen Geheimdienstes.
> 
> Beide Länder würden versuchen, sich mit Nachschub zu versorgen, um sich auf eine Gegenoffensive nach dem Winter vorzubereiten. *Trotz russischer Angriffe auf das ukrainische Stromnetz und andere zivile Einrichtungen sähe man keine Anzeichen für einen verringerten ukrainischen Widerstandswillen.*


Wenn es nach Tschetan ginge hätte sich die Ukraine von Anfang an ergeben müssen.
Aber das tun sie verständlicher Weise nicht und ihr Widerstandswillen ist ungebrochen.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du da wirklich stichhaltig Belege,  oder sind das Vermutungen?


Es ist eine wiederkehrend Stellungnahme von Vertretern des US-Verteidigungsministeriums (letzter Stand: 02. Dezember), dass bis dato kein HIMAR-System verloren ging.
Und da Russland bereits HIMARS-Trägerfahrzeuge mit über 16 Tonnen Einsatzgewicht im dritten Stock von Wohngebäuden geortet hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Fehlmeldung eher auf deren Seite zu suchen ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn man  hört was die Ukrainer mit ihrem alten Zeug so alles abschießen soll und das wesentlich bessere und modernere Marerial der Russenm in sehr großer Masse vor Ort, trifft nichts?
> Glaubst du das?


Ich glaube eher, dass du wieder einmal sehr bemühst, etwas zu konstruieren, dass außer dir niemand behauptet hat.

Es ist allgemein bekannt und anerkannt, dass die Ukraine nicht alles abwehren kann - sonst wären die Schäden an ihrer ziviler Infrastruktur sicherlich geringer - und sie verfügt selbst über das russische Buk-Flugabwehrsystem in der vorletzten und vorvorletzten Ausbaustufe.

Welche Magie da in der jüngsten Iteration geschehen sein soll, dass das System plötzlich in der Lage wäre, Artillerieraketen nennenswert wirksamer abzuschießen, verschweigt Knutow leider und salbadert lieber irgend etwas von KI-Elementen in der Zielauffassung von Buk-M3. Wenn jedoch die Abfangquote tatsächlich relevant erhöht sein sollte, sollte diese ja bezifferbar sein. Du hast da sicherlich Zahlen, nicht wahr?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich wollte Minsk2.


Dann hättest du damals vielleicht Russland - zum Beispiel in einem Fanbrief - überreden sollen, besagtes Abkommen nicht kurz nach Unterzeichnung durch die Offensive auf Debalzewe zu brechen.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Tschetan ginge hätte sich die Ukraine von Anfang an ergeben müssen.


Nö,  nur vorherige Verpflichtungen eingehen sollen und seine Sicherheit nicht auf Kosten anderer umzusetzten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist eine wiederkehrend Stellungnahme von Vertretern des US-Verteidigungsministeriums


Die ja auch alle für ihre Wahrhaftigkeit bekannt sind? Nimm ihre Aussagen doch ähnlich wahr wie die russichen?
Beide Seiten betreiben Propaganda und zeichnen ihr Bild von der Situation.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast da sicherlich Zahlen, nicht wahr?


Wie du. Der Herr Krutow hat nur erklärt das sich die Effizenz weiter erhöht hat und dies für andere Systeme ebenfalls gilt.
Ist vielleicht ein Vorteil des russischen Systems?


Mahoy schrieb:


> kurz nach Unterzeichnung durch die Offensive auf Debalzewe zu brechen.


Sahen die Republiken damals anders.
Wenn es aber so gewesen wäre, hätten sie nach dem Kessel von Debalzewe, den Rest der ukrainischen Arme besiegen sollen.
Dann hätte es vielleicht den jetzigen Krieg nicht gegeben.

Immerhin hat man der Ukraine 8 Jahre Zeit gegeben Donezk zu beschiessen, dadurch Leute zu töten, sie von Wasser und Strom abzuschneiden.
Warum hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCWh7U-LroY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hört sich so jemand an der Minsk2 umsetzten wollte?
Warum sollten Kinder in Donezk im Keller sitzen?
Weil sie beschossen werden?
Das war ok?


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die ja auch alle für ihre Wahrhaftigkeit bekannt sind? Nimm ihre Aussagen doch ähnlich wahr wie die russichen?
> Beide Seiten betreiben Propaganda und zeichnen ihr Bild von der Situation.


Wem ich mehr Glauben schenke und aus welchen Gründen, musst du schon mir überlassen.  Darüber hinaus habe ich keinerlei Leidensdruck, dich von irgend etwas überzeugen zu wollen, da ich dich als verlorenen Fall einschätze.

Wie viel Aufwand du betreiben willst, um mich von deiner Ansicht zu überzeugen, ist wiederum ganz und gar dir überlassen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie du. Der Herr Krutow hat nur erklärt das sich die Effizenz weiter erhöht hat und dies für andere Systeme ebenfalls gilt.
> Ist vielleicht ein Vorteil des russischen Systems?


Er hat behauptet, dass sich die Effizinenz erhöht habe und das Ganze mit einer tüchtigen Packung technischem Bullshit-Bingo, jedoch ohne klare Bezugs- und Vergleichswerte. Genauso gut hätte er etwas von 20 Prozent Halt für die Haare oder so erzählen können.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sahen die Republiken damals anders.
> Wenn es aber so gewesen wäre, hätten sie nach dem Kessel von Debalzewe, den Rest der ukrainischen Arme besiegen sollen.
> Dann hätte es vielleicht den jetzigen Krieg nicht gegeben.


Es war eine Waffenruhe vereinbart und diese wurde einseitig gebrochen - nicht durch einzelne Angriffe, über deren Auslöser man jetzt diskutieren könnte, sondern durch eine vollendete Offensive.

Um "den Rest der ukrainischen Armee" zu besiegen fehlten Russland und seinen Vasallen damals wie heute die Mittel.
Man könnte sogar den Standpunkt beziehen, dass selbst diese offensive nur durch einen großangelegten und vorher beabsichtigten Vertragsbruch erfolgreich war, denn ohne das Abkommen hätte die Ukraine Debalzewe womöglich verstärkt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Immerhin hat man der Ukraine 8 Jahre Zeit gegeben Donezk zu beschiessen, dadurch Leute zu töten, sie von Wasser und Strom abzuschneiden.
> Warum hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt ?


Weil bewaffneten Aufständische nicht dasselbe sind wie ein völkerrechtswidrig angegriffener Staat. Das solltest du nach 785 Seiten in dieser Diskussion doch zumindest in Grundzügen begriffen haben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Den Aufständischen wurden die Folgen Ihres Handelns drastisch vor Augen geführt. Sie hatten jede Chance, ihren Weg zu überdenken.

Selbstverständlich sind immer die Schwächsten am stärksten betroffen, aber was hätte die Ukraine denn deiner Ansicht nach tun sollen? Die subversive Abzweigungen von ihrem Staatsgebiet hinnehmen und Angriffe der Separatisten ignorieren? Die eigenen Kinder in den Keller schicken, damit die der Aufständischen es nicht müssen?


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wem ich mehr Glauben schenke und aus welchen Gründen,


Das ist auch völlig ok, aber das gleiche gilt für mich.


Mahoy schrieb:


> ohne klare Bezugs- und Vergleichswerte


Woher sollen die kommen? Behauptungen über einen Prozentsatz an abschossen Himars ist doch eher Spekulation.
Können alle Ziele genau zugeordnet werden? Welche Raketen sind in der Pampa eingeschlagen, weil das GPS gestört wurde. oder Scheinziele getroffen haben?



Mahoy schrieb:


> sondern durch eine vollendete Offensive


Woher weißt du das so genau?


Mahoy schrieb:


> denn ohne das Abkommen hätte die Ukraine Debalzewe womöglich verstärkt.


Warum hat man nicht einfach darauf verzichtet Truppen hinzuschicken? Warum nicht reden mit den Menschen?
Hatte man vielleicht Angst vor Wahlen, wenn der Osten wieder anders gewählt hätte?
2 Jahre vorher wurde der Reformer Juschtschenko abgewählt, der Bandera Denkmäler baute. 
Von seinem Vorgänger Janukowitsch, der in vorherigen "Orangenen" Revolution abgelöst wurde.
So fielen Millionen Wähler aus.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil bewaffneten Aufständische nicht dasselbe


Waren sie am Anfang nicht unbedingt. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjupRhyFa6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Willst du jetzt jeden töten der für seine Autonomie kämpft? Das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung der Völker ist in der UN 
Völkerrecht und Ukrainer sagen doch selber das sie keine Russen sind?


Mahoy schrieb:


> aber was hätte die Ukraine denn deiner Ansicht nach tun sollen


Keine Truppen schicken, mit den Menschen reden und nicht beschiessen. Amnestie für die Kämpfer, damit sie nach Hause gehen können.
Azov und Co dorthin schicken, war Kontraproduktiv. 

Hat man so wenig Hoffnung mit einem guten Gesellschaftsmodel, Menschen zu überzeugen? 

Ab Min 4.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2KQBcSzG6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die sind nervig aber gegenüber "deutschen Professoren" eher harmlos!


Witzig, dass du um die eine Verschwörungstante zu entlarven ausgerechnet Frau "Windkraft ist Nazitechnik" teilst 

Ja da hat sie natürlich Recht, ansonsten ist die Frau mittelbar unseriös.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

Da ich ja ständig nach Zahlen gefragt werde.









						The Return of Industrial Warfare
					

Can the West still provide the arsenal of democracy?




					www.rusi.org
				




"The Royal United Services Institute (RUSI) is the world’s oldest and the UK’s leading defence and security think tank".

Hier sind auch Zahlen zu den eingesetzten Truppen  Munitionsverbrauch und industriellen Kapazitäten.

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt das bald rund 250k frischem, voll ausgerüsteter Truppen in den Kampf eintreten auf Seiten Russlands eintreten, sollte man vielleicht andere Lösungen suchen?


----------



## Poulton (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> voll ausgerüsteter Truppen


Da sind dem Schreiber wohl mal wieder die Pferde durchgegangen.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

Lithuania hands over two more repaired PzH 2000 and ammunition to Ukraine
					

Lithuania has repaired and transferred to Ukraine two more 155mm Panzerhaubitze 2000 self-propelled artillery systems




					mil.in.ua
				




Litauen hat sich verpflichtet 12 2000er zu reparieren.
Von 14?




Poulton schrieb:


> Da sind dem Schreiber wohl mal wieder die Pferde durchgegangen.


Worauf gründet sich deine Analyse?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich wollte Minsk2.


Ist uns doch bekannt, das du schon damals ein Fan von russischen Völkerrechtsbrüchen warst und die bejubelt hast, genauso wie kleine grüne Männchen auf der Krim und in der Ostukraine.


----------



## Rolk (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Lithuania hands over two more repaired PzH 2000 and ammunition to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Lithuania has repaired and transferred to Ukraine two more 155mm Panzerhaubitze 2000 self-propelled artillery systems
> ...


Merkwürdig,  was? Laut deinen Quellen müssten die ja schon alle verkauft oder von russischen Hochpräzisionswaffen zerstört sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Macron ist mittlerweile anscheinend auch sicherheitspolitisch völlig durchgeknallt , wenn er die Konsequenzen seiner eigenen Forderungen für die Sicherheitsordnung Europas nicht wirklich begreift.



Er hat immer noch nicht gesagt, was er sich im Detail darunter vorstellt, aber "Garantien an Russland" zu geben ist eigentlich recht einfach. Trotz allem will ja niemand in irgend einer Weise Russland aktiv schaden (jedenfalls nicht innerhalb dessen völkerrechtlicher Grenzen). Es wären zwar viele sehr froh darüber, wenn Russlands Rüstung und Wirtschaft so klein gehalten werden, dass von russischem Boden so schnell kein Krieg mehr ausgehen kann, aber niemand will dafür seinerseits einen Krieg anzetteln. Wäre ja reichlich bescheuert.

Somit kann man den Russen also fast alles garantieren, was sie wollen, solange sie innerhalb ihrer Grenzen bleiben. Das Problem bei Diplomatie in der aktuellen Situation ist die Gegenrichtung: Was sollte denn Russland wie garantieren?
"Die territoriale Integrität der Ukraine"? Haben sie schon garantiert.
"Einhaltung des Völkerrechts"? Haben sie schon garantiert.
"Achtung der Menschenrechte"? Haben sie schon garantiert.
Demokratie, Frieden, Rüstung nur zur Verteidigung, kulturelle, wissenschaftliche, sicherheitspolitische, wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit? Für all das gibt es seit 10-30 Jahren, in denen Russland es garantiert.

Aber eine Garantie vom derzeitigen russischen Regime ist das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie geschrieben wurde. Deswegen kann man sich auf jegliche Verhandlungen mit Putin & Co schenken, denn auch diese Unterschriften wären einfach nur eine Verschwendung von Biomasse. Das einzige, was Russland bis zu einem Regierungswechsel glaubwürdig zusichern kann: "Wir werden nicht das unmögliche machen". Wenn Russland nicht mehr auf der Krim ist, werden sie niemanden auf der Krim unterdrücken. Wenn Russland keine Armee mehr hat, die die Ukraine angreifen könnte, werden sie die Ukraine nicht angreifen. Wenn Russland Werte im Umfange der Kriegsschäden abgegeben hat, werden sie ihre Reparationsleistungen nicht vernachlässigen.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das eine ist eine Genmutation. Das bei den indigenen Völkern waren schlicht fehlende Antikörper, weil man den Krankheiten nie ausgesetzt war. Beides taugt wegen der immensen Streuwirkung - auch auf die eigenen Leute - nicht als sinnvolle Waffe; es sei denn man will eine Massenvernichtung erreichen.



Vor allem ist die Geschichte der nordamerikanischen Ureinwohner eins: Geschichte. Heute haben wir keinen nennenswerten menschlichen Populationen mehr, die einige 10000 Jahre genetisch voneinander isoliert waren. Aber das werden Rassisten nie begreifen, dass es keine menschliche Unterarten gibt. (Und Rassen mal gleich gar nicht, auch wenn einige davon träumen.)




Tschetan schrieb:


> Da ich ja ständig nach Zahlen gefragt werde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine spekulative Hochrechung mit geschätzten Zahlengrundlagen, die maximal 40% des bisherigen Kriegsgeschehen berücksichtigt + eine spekulative Aussage zur Zukunft des Kriegsgeschehen, die 100% des bislang beobachteten Wiederspricht = 1 "Argument"


----------



## Tschetan (4. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Merkwürdig,  was? Laut deinen Quellen müssten die ja schon alle verkauft oder von russischen Hochpräzisionswaffen zerstört sein.



Wurde hier nicht erklärt das diese Haubitzen entscheidenden Einfluß haben?
Wie aber, wenn sie zum großen Teil in der Reparatur in Litauen sind?
Welchen Umfang haben die Arbeiten und welche Beschädigung lag vor?
Der Grad der ukrainischen Wehrhaftigkeit, sollte doch für die Fortsetzung der Kampfhandlungen entscheidend sein?

Hier ist es scheinbar besser weiter auf Kampf  setzten, während man mit gegenteiligen Forderungen und Wünschen ein " schlechter" Mensch ist.

Bis auf ein paar Rückzüge der Russen, die keine Verringerung ihrer Kampffähigkeit verursachten, eher ihre Positionen und Logistik stärkten, erlebt man eine ständige Vernichtung ukrainischen Personals und Technik.
Jetzt wird die Infrastrukture ausgeschaltet,  womit es problematisch wird seine Truppen zu versorgen und Geräte zur Reparatur hin und zurück zu transportieren.
Mehrere hunderttausend Kämpfer müssen über wenige Brücken des Dneper  versorgt werden.
Russlands militärische Industrie liegt unerreichbar und produziert in drei Schichten den nötigen Nachschub und sie könnten noch ihren Druck erhöhen.

Man kann sich über alte Marschflugkörperm ohne Atomsprengköpfe lustig machen, aber sie existieren in Mengen, zerstören nur durch ihre kinetische Energie und zwingen die Ukraine ihre wenigen und teuren Abwehrraketen zu verschwenden.

Wenn man Bakmuht betrachtet hat man das Gefühl das es um die Vernichtung ukrainischer Truppen geht.
Es werden dort massive Stellungen gebaut und man bildet langsam einen Halbkreis/ Feuersack um die Stadt. Man bekommt das Gefühl, das die Eroberung nicht das vorrangige Ziel ist.

Für mich würde die Ukraine eindeutig bei einem Waffenstillstand profitieren .
Man erhält seine militärischen Resourccen und das unter seiner Kontrolle stehende Gebiet.
Das ist mehr als man im Moment erwarten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine spekulative Hochrechung mit geschätzten Zahlengrundlagen, die maximal 40% des bisherigen Kriegsgeschehen berücksichtigt + eine spekulative Aussage zur Zukunft des Kriegsgeschehen, die 100% des bislang beobachteten Wiederspricht = 1 "Argument"


Schade das du wenig auf die Punkte eingehst .
Hat sich zB die Abhängigkeit der US Rüstungsproduktion von chinesischen seltenen Erden geändert?


----------



## JePe (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Himars.(...)Zuvor wurde bekannt, dass die russische Luftverteidigung eine neue Software zur Zerstörung von HIMARS-Granaten erhalten hat.



Verstehe ich nicht. Wozu noch einen Algorithmus entwickeln, wenn Russland doch ohnehin schon mehr von den Dingern zerstoert haben will, als je geliefert wurden?

Aber das kommt eben heraus, wenn 5 von 4 Deutschen nicht kopfrechnen koennen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich wollte Minsk2.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es ausser Dir nur die tote Nachbarskatze interessiert, was Du willst - meinst Du das Minsk 2-Abkommen, dass ein Knebel"frieden" war und von Russland selbst durch die Einnahme von Debaltseve gebrochen wurde, noch ehe die Tinte auf dem Zettel trocken war?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt jeden töten der für seine Autonomie kämpft? Das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung der Völker ist in der UN
> Völkerrecht und Ukrainer sagen doch selber das sie keine Russen sind?



Niemand in der Ukraine hat fuer "Autonomie" gekaempft. Dann kamen erst russische Soldaten ohne und spaeter dann mit Abzeichen. "Fun" Fact - keins der von Russland besetzten Gebiete ist heute autonom.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn man Bakmuht betrachtet hat man das Gefühl das es um die Vernichtung ukrainischer Truppen geht.



Wenn man seit dem 24. Februar mal was anderes als nur Radio Moskau gehoert hat weiss man, dass das von Anbeginn dieses Krieges das russische Ziel war.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Schade das du wenig auf die Punkte eingehst .



Wohingegen Du ja mustergueltig und im Sinne eines inhaltlichen Austauschs jede Dir gestellte Frage beantwortest ...

... mit einer Gegenfrage.


----------



## behemoth85 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ihr mögt hier über die ein oder andere Meinung lachen, aber ich sag ja immer:








						NVA Soldat Ossi DDR Geschenk Essential Herren T Shirt - Clorislife.com
					

Find NVA Soldat Ossi DDR Geschenk Essential Herren T Shirt online store. You can buy latest fashion Short-Sleeve T-Shirts from clorislife.com with worldwide shipping.




					www.clorislife.com
				




Der musste jetzt sein


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wozu noch einen Algorithmus entwickeln, wenn Russland doch ohnehin schon mehr von den Dingern zerstoert haben will, als je geliefert wurden?


Na du meinst Launcher er meint die Raketen (und nicht Granaten)


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das ist auch völlig ok, aber das gleiche gilt für mich.


Hat das irgend jemand bestritten? Du bist der Einzige, der hier Anspruch auf einen Vertrauensvorschuss für seine Position und seine Quellen erhebt und herumjammert, wenn er damit nicht durchdringt und/oder Kritik erfährt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher sollen die kommen? Behauptungen über einen Prozentsatz an abschossen Himars ist doch eher Spekulation.
> Können alle Ziele genau zugeordnet werden? Welche Raketen sind in der Pampa eingeschlagen, weil das GPS gestört wurde. oder Scheinziele getroffen haben?


Knutow räumt selbst ein, dass die russischen Streitkräfte keine echten Gegenmaßnahmen zur Verfügung hatten und sich dies jetzt ändern würde - nur ist die Begründung sehr dünn bis nicht vorhanden. Von irgendwelchen Modifikationen der Taktik, Strategie und an technischen Systemen liest man von russischer Seite seit Monaten, aber so wirklich weiterzuhelfen scheint das an der Front nicht - wie man es von "potemkinschen Verbesserungen" erwarten darf.

Anders ausgedrückt: Propaganda und Wunschdenken zu Beruhigung der russischen Seele, die  vom fortgesetzten Versagen der Streitkräfte inzwischen doch ein wenig mitgenommen ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das so genau?


Weil die Ereignisse hinlänglich bekannt sind?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum hat man nicht einfach darauf verzichtet Truppen hinzuschicken? Warum nicht reden mit den Menschen?


Grundsätzlich ist es recht schwierig, mit um sich schießende Leuten zu reden. Und als schließlich Gespräche vermittelt unter internationaler Aufsicht stattfanden, mündeten diese in ein Abkommen, welches - wie bereits hier besprochen - von russischer Seite gebrochen wurde.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hatte man vielleicht Angst vor Wahlen, wenn der Osten wieder anders gewählt hätte?


Ich kann jede beliebige Region mit meinen Leuten fluten, gleichzeitig Abweichler vertreiben und dann Wahlen mit vorhersehbaren Ergebnis abhalten. Das hat nur nichts mit Demokratie und/oder Selbstbestimmung zu tun.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt jeden töten der für seine Autonomie kämpft?


Nur diejenigen, die das auch nach wiederholter Aufforderung bewaffnet und mit kriminellen Mitteln tun und eine direkte Bedrohung für die Zivilgesellschaft meines Landes darstellen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da ich ja ständig nach Zahlen gefragt werde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Möglicherweise 250.000 frische, also unerfahrene und mit rostigen Waffen, ohne Winterbekleidung und mit Tampons für Druckverbände voll ausgerüstete Verstärkungen.
Ich schmunzelte kurz.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2022)

> Dem Kreml dürfte es nach Einschätzung britischer Experten zunehmend schwerfallen, den Krieg in der Ukraine gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung zu rechtfertigen. Das geht aus dem täglichen Geheimdienst-Update des Verteidigungsministeriums in London zum Ukraine-Krieg hervor. "Angesichts dessen, dass Russland in den kommenden Monaten kaum bedeutende Erfolge auf dem Schlachtfeld erringen wird, ist es wahrscheinlich zunehmend schwer für den Kreml, auch nur die schweigende Zustimmung in der Bevölkerung zu erhalten", hieß es in der Mitteilung.
> 
> Den Briten zufolge zeigen an die Öffentlichkeit gelangte Daten russischer Behörden, dass inzwischen nur noch ein Viertel der Bevölkerung in Russland den Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine unterstützt. Zu Beginn des Kriegs waren es demnach noch 80 Prozent. Die teilweise Mobilmachung im September habe den Krieg aber für viele Menschen spürbar gemacht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: London: Nur ein Viertel der Russen unterstützt Ukraine-Krieg

Das wird Tschetan gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## Tschetan (5. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wozu noch einen Algorithmus entwickeln, wenn Russland doch ohnehin schon mehr von den Dingern zerstoert haben will, als je geliefert wurden?


Es geht um Automatisierung, schnellere Reaktion und das für mehrere Systeme.

"Alexei Podberezkin, der Direktor des Zentrums für militärpolitische Studien von MGIMO, sagte gegenüber Sputnik Radio: „Grundsätzlich wurden bereits vor der neuen Software 75 bis 80 Prozent der von HIMARS-Systemen abgefeuerten Raketen abgeschossen, aber nicht 100 Prozent." 









						END Of HIMARS? Russian Air Defenses Units Receive 'New Software' That Can Track & Knock Out US-Supplied MLRS
					

The Russian air defense troops have apparently received a new software that enables them to easily detect and shoot down HIMARS multiple launch rocket system (MLRS) missiles.




					eurasiantimes.com
				




Sicher etwas optimistisch, aber die Tendenz sollte zu erkennen sein.
Due Himars müssen ein gestaffeltes Luftverteidigungssystem überwinden. ZB Panzir, Buk 2/3 und das neue S-350 mit 12 Raketen. Tunguska könnte auch noch im Einsatz sein . 


JePe schrieb:


> dass ein Knebel"frieden" war


Lies doch einfach noch einmal die Punkte von Minsk2 und erkläre wo der richtige Nachteil für die Ukraine lag.



JePe schrieb:


> Niemand in der Ukraine hat fuer "Autonomie" gekaempft.











						Autonomie für Donbass? | DW | 17.07.2015
					

Unter Zeitdruck beeilt sich die Ukraine, faktische Autonomie für die prorussischen Separatistengebiete in der Verfassung zu verankern. Es geht um den Kern des Minsker Abkommens. Doch in Kiew wächst Widerstand.




					www.dw.com
				




Wo wäre das Problem gewesen, Donbass ähnlich wie Südtirol in Italien zu behandeln ?

Ich sehe für uns keine Nachteile.



RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: London: Nur ein Viertel der Russen unterstützt Ukraine-Krieg
> 
> Das wird Tschetan gar nicht gefallen.



Warum?
Wer soll den Krieg gut finden ?
Denke nur das " Quelle London", nicht unbedingt gut ist.
Heute sind wieder über 100 Präzisionswaffen eingesetzt worden, obwohl die doch schon ewig zur Neige gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Radio: „Grundsätzlich wurden bereits vor der neuen Software 75 bis 80 Prozent der von HIMARS-Systemen abgefeuerten Raketen abgeschossen, aber nicht 100 Prozent."



Und wieso sollte eine automatische Zielübergabe daran was ändern? Wenn er die große HIMARs Munition meint (man kann das Ding ja auch als recht einfachen Mehrfachraketenwerfer einsetzen, aber 100% Abfangquote gegen eine Anti-Stalin-Orgel ist utopisch), dann hat die immer eine Anflugzeit von dueztenden Sekunden bis Minuten und soweit ich weiß auch immer eine hohe balistische Bahn, sodass sie die meiste Zeit über oberhalb des Radarhorzonts ist. Wenn denen bislang 25% aller Raketen durch die Lappen gegangen sind (westliche Zahlen passen nicht zu dieser Aussage), dann lag das also nicht daran, dass sie nicht genug Zeit hatten, zu reagieren. Sondern daran, dass sie ihr Ziel nicht als solches erkannt haben oder dass ihre Abfangwaffen nicht schnell/präzise/manövrierbar genug für ihren Job waren oder dass schlicht nicht die räumliche Abdeckung der russischen Raketenabwehr nicht reicht. Aber der reine Zeitfaktor ist bei Raketen mit dreistelliger Reichweite nicht ausschlaggebend, die konnte man schon in den 70ern (afaik sogar 60ern) manuell abfangen, wenn man es überhaupt konnte. Flinke Vollautomatiklösungen braucht man vor allem für <10 km (vergl. Iron Dome), aber so nah schickt die Ukraine die HIMARs gar nicht an russische Stellungen. Dafür hat man Rohrartillerie.

Den einzigen Vorteil, den die Automatik haben könnte:
Man kann schlecht ausgebildete Soldaten in die Steuerstände setzen, weil sie eigentlich gar nicht mehr benötigt werden. So werden die erfahrenen Bediener frei für höhere Aufgaben, für die sich ggf. in ihrer Dienstzeit qualifiziert haben, ohne dass die Trefferquote zu deutlich absinkt.



> Due Himars müssen ein gestaffeltes Luftverteidigungssystem überwinden. ZB Panzir, Buk 2/3 und das neue S-350 mit 12 Raketen. Tunguska könnte auch noch im Einsatz sein .



Und welches dieser Systeme ist in so großer Zahl im Einsatz, dass es die gesamte russische Front abdecken kann? Wiki kennt eine Bestellung für genau vier S-350 und deren Auslieferung begann erst letztes Jahr. An die russische Luftwaffe, also für die Verteidigung von größeren, dauerhaften Einrichtungen. Nicht für zur Begleitung von Heeresverbänden an der Front.



> Wo wäre das Problem gewesen, Donbass ähnlich wie Südtirol in Italien zu behandeln ?



Wieso fragst du das uns und nicht diejenigen, die einen bewaffneten Aufstand im Donbass angezettelt und dort mit russischer Hilfe die gewählten ukrainischen Strukturen abgesetzt und ukrainische Sicherheitskräfte vertrieben oder ermordet haben? Auf solche Kriminellen/invasiven Soldaten gibt es nur eine Reaktion: Sie müssen weg, sonst können sich Zivilisten nie wieder sicher fühlen. Was letztere wollen, kann man dann leider erst zuverlässig erörtern, wenn die Sicherheit wieder hergestellt ist. Z.B. die Krim hatte ja jahrelang einen Autonomiestatus, der afaik weit über den von Südtirol in Italien hinausging und schon eher auf dem Niveau von Schottland im Vereinigten Königreich lag. Leider hat Putins dass dann mit seiner militärischen Besetzung beendet.



> Warum?
> Wer soll den Krieg gut finden ?



Putin und seine Fans scheinbar. Sonst hätte er/sie ihn nicht vom Zaun gebrochen und würden ihn nicht bis heute in Internetforen verteidigen.



> Heute sind wieder über 100 Präzisionswaffen eingesetzt worden, obwohl die doch schon ewig zur Neige gehen.



Haben die präzise gegnerische, offensive Militäreinheiten bekämpft oder haben die präzise Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen gegen Zivilisten vollzogen?


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die präzise gegnerische, offensive Militäreinheiten bekämpft oder haben die präzise Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen gegen Zivilisten vollzogen?


Wenn sie so präzise sind dürften sie ja eigentlich keine Zivilisten treffen. Es sei denn es ist Absicht.
Aber so etwas böses will ich dem russischen Militär natürlich nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Kassalowski (5. Dezember 2022)

Zwei schmankerl zur Nacht:

what airdefence doing?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTgvOM1dE6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&

Jingle bells
HIMARS shells
Putin pooped his pants
Moskva sank
Mobiks wank
And the Vatniks ran away 🎄


----------



## Tschetan (6. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den einzigen Vorteil, den die Automatik haben könnte:


"Die Schwierigkeit, diese Raketen abzufangen, liegt an ihrer begrenzten effektiven reflektierenden Oberfläche und ihrer schnellen Reisegeschwindigkeit, die die Abfangreichweite und -höhe auf 22 Kilometer bzw. zehn Sekunden begrenzen."








						Buk-M3 air defence system emerges as Russia's favorite HIMARS killers
					

The People's Militia of the Donetsk People's Republic (DPR) says that the Russian Buk-M3 has emerged as a




					frontierindia.com
				




_„Das schwierigste Ziel, an dem wir gearbeitet haben, sind HIMARS-Raketen. Diese Granaten … fliegen in sehr großer Höhe. Wir entdecken mindestens [Raketen] bis zu einer Höhe von 22.000 Metern. Die Schwierigkeit liegt in der Tatsache, dass die Reichweite gering ist und die Zeit, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen, minimal ist … Unsere Kampfmannschaften bewältigen tapfer die Aufgabe des Abschusses, buchstäblich innerhalb von 10 Sekunden … Der effektive Streubereich von diese Schalen ist sehr klein, nur null. Daher gilt das Ziel als klein und schnell“,_ sagte der russische Schütze im Interview."









						Russian operator: Buk-M3 tracks projectile's path fired by HIMARS
					

Russian operator of Buk-M3 gave an interview saying that his Buk-M3 can locate a Ukrainian HIMARS MLRS if it tracks the projectiles fired by the HIMARS.




					bulgarianmilitary.com
				




Interessante Artikel, die deinen Wissendurst stillen könnten.
Liegt also sicher nicht an " schlecht ausgebildeten" Soldaten. 
KI ist eine wichtige Hilfe. 

Ansonsten gibt es wie geschrieben Panzir, Buks, Tunguska, S-300-V4 usw.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber so etwas böses will ich dem russischen Militär natürlich nicht unterstellen.



Ich finde es grundsätzlich nicht gut wenn Zivilisten getroffen werden, aber der Ehrlichkeit halber sollte das für beide Seiten gelten.
Jeden Tag wird Donezk beschossen, oder auch Städte und Dörfer in Russland.
Es wird hier entschuldigt wenn die Menschen im Donbass von Wasser und Strom abgeschnitten werden,  oder wenn sie seit  8 Jahren beschossen werden.
Sind sie Menschen 2.Klasse?

Bakmuht
"
Ich sehe hilflos zu, wie Raketen über mir herumwirbeln und in die zivile Infrastruktur einschlagen. Gewiss, Moskaus gezielte Angriffe auf Wohnstätten von Nichtkombattanten sind während des gesamten Krieges gut dokumentiert worden. Was ich jedoch auch beobachte, ist, dass das ukrainische Militär oft direkt vor den humanitären Hauptquartieren, Krankenhäusern und Heimen Posten errichtet. Es dient dem Selbstschutz oder weil es keine konventionellen Sandsackfronten und Abgrenzungen zwischen Bewaffneten und Unbewaffneten mehr gibt. Trotzdem macht es das Szenario ungemütlich und macht jeden Zentimeter zu einem ausgesprochenen Angriffsziel.
https://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/...ne-have-come-on-a-massive-generational-scale/ "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Der Kommandeur des neonazistischen Svoboda-Bataillons, Petro Kuzik, dessen Einheit versucht, Bakhmut festzuhalten, sagte gegenüber westlichen Medien, dass die Felder und Wälder ringsum mit den Leichen ukrainischer Soldaten übersät seien und sie sich bei extremer Kälte und Knien verteidigen müssten -tief im Wasser.

„Sie [die Russen] haben eine Schwäche unserer Verteidigung gespürt, weil es Einheiten gibt, die weniger motiviert sind als unsere. Und gestern haben sie unsere Verteidigung in der Gegend unmittelbar um Bakhmut leicht geschwächt. Einige Einheiten konnten diesem Artillerieangriff nicht standhalten und zogen sich zurück.“

Auf die Frage, wie ernst der Verlust an Menschenleben sei, sagte er: „Sie sind kolossal. Wir zählen die Leichen nicht einmal.“

https://www.australiannationalrevie...o-kuzik-whose-unit-is-trying-to-hold-bakhmut/"


Noch etwas zum Thema Himars und ihre entscheidende Bedeutung. Auf der anderen Seite existiert ein vergleichbares System  mit Namen Tornado-S









						Russian Tornado-S outperformed the US HIMARS in the Donbass battlefield - Military-wiki
					

The conflict between Russia and Ukraine on the Donbass battlefield shows that the Russian Tornado-S multiple rocket launcher system is more effective than the US HIMARS. Recently, Washington announced a new $ 400 million military aid package for Kiev, in the context of the current Russia-Ukraine...




					military-wiki.com
				




Ich sehe hier immer eine gewisse "Unterschätzung" des Gegners, was nie gut ist. Das dieser Krieg ein Informationskrieg ist, sollte klar sein.
Man muß nur mal Verluste Ukraine googlen und bekommt Seitenlange Berichte über russische Verluste, mit riesigen Zahlen.

Frau v,d.Leyens Rede wurde geschnitten, als sie von 100k Toten redete und man hörte dann etwas von 13000.








						Im Krieg gegen Russland: Die Ukraine schätzt die Zahl der eigenen getöteten Soldaten auf bis zu 13.000
					

Der ukrainische Generalstab geht von „10.000 bis 13.000 Toten“ seit Kriegsbeginn aus. Selenskyj werde die genauen Zahlen nennen, „wenn der richtige Moment gekommen ist“.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Was absoluter Unfug ist, wenn man das Verhältnis bei Artilleriewaffen, Luftwaffe und Taktik sieht, bzw die Friedhöfe im Netz...
Klitschko erzählt heute in den Nachrichten das man erst verhandelt, wenn die Krim geräumt ist und die First Lady erklärte letzte Woche das die Ukrainer noch 2 Jahre im Dunkeln ohne Heizung sitzen würden.

"Die ukrainische First-Lady zitiert eine kürzlich gemachte Umfrage: Demnach hätten 90 Prozent der Ukrainer gesagt, dass sie noch zwei weitere Jahre ohne Strom in Kauf nehmen würden. Dies, wenn sie dann Aussicht auf einen EU-Anschluss hätten."








						Ukraine-Krieg: Olena Selenska zeigt sich kämpferisch
					

Der Ukraine-Krieg hält weiter an, die langen Wintermonate drohen zum Härtetest zu werden. Olena Selenska glaubt aber an ihr Land: «Wir halten durch!»




					www.nau.ch
				




Ist das glaubhaft?

Macron ist übrigens nicht doof, er sieht nur die Probkene kommen und wenn es in seinem Land Unruhen gibt, ist ihm die Ukraine egal, gerade wenn das Gefühl besteht, das man über den Tisch gezogen wird, oder die Lager leer sind.









						Lindner warnt vor "Handelskrieg" mit USA
					

Die US-Regierung will mit einem speziellen Subventionspaket die eigene Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Bundesfinanzminister Lindner irritiert US-Präsident Bidens "enorm protektionistische Wirtschaftspolitik". Der aber lehnt auch während des Besuchs des französischen Staatschefs Macron Korrekturen ab.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Übrigens wurden 2 Flugzeuge leicht beschädigt, aber sie sind Teil der atomaren Streitkräfte .
Das könnte zB Probleme bereiten, wenn klar wäre, daß jemand den Ukrainern geholfen hat.
Ich finde das sehr riskant.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Putinianer und Stolz auf meine menschenverachtendes Gedankengut!
> 
> bal bla bla



Ehrlich?
Entweder die Moderation entfernt diesen Vogel endlich mal, oder macht den Thread hier dicht!

Keine Ahnung wie es die anderen hier sehen, aber ich persönlich habe wirklich keinen Bock mehr auf die, mit Verlaub "dumme Sch*eiß*e und Propaganda", die Tschetan hier seit hunderten Seiten in einer Tour postet / von sich gibt!

Inklusive dessen, das er jegliche Diskussionskultur durch permanentes ignorieren von Nachfragen (siehe u.a. ruvyens immer wieder erbrachte Hinweise dazu, das er auf keine der Nachfragen eingeht) geflissentlich torpediert, oder immer wieder bewusst über dümmliche Gegenfragen, auf Nachfragen, ausweicht.

Am Ende ist das einzige was man von ihm hier in einer Tour, in nahezu jedem seiner Beiträge, lesen kann 1 zu 1 "prorussischer Mist" und "Quellen", die bei jeden anderen Thema, schon lange in einer direkten Verwarnung, oder Forensperre, geendet wären, weil reinster Verschwörungsmist und Lügenmärchen!

Und ehrlich, es kotzt mich persönlich auch an und in meinen Augen macht es Personen auch zu Mittätern, die irgendwelchen prorussischen Spinnern Monate lang, ohne jegliche Regung, in öffentlichen Foren eine Plattform für die Verbreitung ihrer russischen Lügen und Märchen bieten!

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver, ich denke mal dass keiner ihm hier eine Plattform bietet sondern genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Dank Ruyven, euch, uns, wie auch immer, hat Tschetan doch Null Plattform, und weil er eben nicht auf Höhe antworten und argumentieren kann gg Fakten mit welchen man ihm hier konfrontiert, verliert er seit Monaten und macht sich zu einer Art Forumsspinner.

Mich persönlich kotzten die ganzen russischen Youtube Kommentare der letzten Jahre an. Die Flut der Lügner und Trolle aus dem russischen Märchenzauberland die das deutsche Internet unterliefen und infizierten. Aber das ist jetzt vorbei, immer mehr Menschen schreiben wieder unter Videos der russischen Idiotie, und ein Hardliner wie Tschetan bekommt seit Monaten sein Fett weg indem ihm mit der selben Ausdauer die er hat, letztlich gezeigt wo sein Platz ist. Keine Schonung mehr, die Putinfreunde beissen auf Granit, sie haben verloren. Man nimmt die Russlandfraktion nicht mehr ernst, nicht mehr für voll. Sie haben versagt weil die Wahrheit gesiegt hat. Es ist wieder so wie es sein sollte und ich persönlich begrüße das sehr wenn ein Tschetan bis aufs Mark seines Märchenkonstruktes was als Weltbild einsetzt, auseinander genommen wird. Ein Indit für einen gesunden Geist der aufgeklärten Gesellschaft zu der solche Subiekte mit ihrem debilen Gedankengut nicht zählen. So muss das und nicht anders. Also kein Grund für Zorn will ich sagen, die Putinfreunde haben bereits verloren.


----------



## Estilofatuo (6. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das einzige was man von ihm hier in einer Tour, in nahezu jedem seiner Beiträge, lesen kann 1 zu 1 "prorussischer Mist" und "Quellen", die bei jeden anderen Thema, schon lange in einer direkten Verwarnung, oder Forensperre geendet hätten, weil reinster Verschwörungsmist und Lügenmärchen!


Ich lese hier zwar meistens nur relativ still mit aber langsam aber sicher fühle ich mich wirklich genötigt dir und manch anderem mal zu sagen dass ihr euch mal echt abregen solltet. Spätestens seit Selensky felsenfest behauptet hat es wären russische Raketen gewesen die da in Polen zu Todesopfern geführt haben obwohl die gesamte restliche Welt dies bereits dementiert hatte, sollte ja nur allzu deutlich zeigen dass man offensichtlich auch der Ukraine nicht alles blind glauben kann. Und von daher sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein hier zur Zensur einer Seite aufzurufen.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ehrlich, es kotzt mich persönlich auch an und in meinen Augen macht es Personen auch zu Mittätern, die irgendwelchen prorussischen Spinnern Monate lang, ohne jegliche Regung, in öffentlichen Foren eine Plattform für die Verbreitung ihrer russischen Lügen und Märchen bieten!


Du meinst genauso wie man insbesondere in diesem Forum immer wieder mit Verweis auf irgendwelche britische Geheimdienstquellen/irgendwelche von Kassalowski geposteten Twitter"quellen" sich wochenlang über die russische Armee/Toten lustig gemacht hat die gar nichts gebacken bekommt und der schon im Frühsommer die Munition & Raketen hätten ausgehen sollen ? 

Und von daher in Sachen "Dinge die sich nicht bewahrheiten" nehmt ihr euch alle leider nichts.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Dezember 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Ich lese hier zwar meistens nur relativ still mit aber langsam aber sicher fühle ich mich wirklich genötigt dir und manch anderem mal zu sagen dass ihr euch mal echt abregen solltet. Spätestens seit Selensky felsenfest behauptet hat es wären russische Raketen gewesen die da in Polen zu Todesopfern geführt haben obwohl die gesamte restliche Welt dies bereits dementiert hatte, sollte ja nur allzu deutlich zeigen dass man offensichtlich auch der Ukraine nicht alles blind glauben kann. Und von daher sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein hier zur Zensur einer Seite aufzurufen.


Die gesamte restliche Welt wissen so viel wie du und ich und sind kein Maßstab. Wir vertrauen überwiegend auf Infoquellen der Briten und Amis bzw ihrer Geheimdienstberichte, so viel zu restl Welt.

Selenskijs Reaktion ist verständlich in seiner Lage, vorallem bemessen daran was für einen unglaublichen Dienst die Ukraine für amerikansiche Geopolitk seit Monaten absolviert, bzw für den Rest der Welt. By the way hat man kein ukrainisches Expertenteam zugelassen so viel ich weiß welches an den Untersuchungen in Polen mitwirken könnte.

Wie bei den zwei Rohren, auch hier bei dem Raketeneinschlag, bin ich der Meinung dass wir die Wahrheit niemals erfahren werden, aus Gründen die die meisten Menschen nicht verstehen würden weil es ihr Weltbild auf Kopf stellen würde. Das wäre eine Situation, wo wir mal nicht die Wahrheit sagen, vlt aber vlt auch nicht, Punkt ist aber der dass das etwas absolut Normales ist. Auch wir betreiben schließlich Hirnwäsche indem wir unser Weltbild vertreten, allein schon desswegen weil wir es Partei ergreiffend verteten und die Meinung verbreiten.


----------



## JePe (6. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach noch einmal die Punkte von Minsk2 und erkläre wo der richtige Nachteil für die Ukraine lag.



Lies Du doch erstmal, was ich geschrieben habe? Der Nachteil fuer die Ukraine bestand darin, dass Russland selbst Minsk 2 gebrochen hat.

Was ich in Minsk 2 uebrigens nicht finde ist ein Punkt, dass Russland ein gewaltsam durchsetzbares Vorkaufsrecht hat fuer den Fall einer behaupteten oder tatsaechlichen ukrainischen Zuwiderhandlung? Genau das ist aber der "Bug" in Deiner Logik - die Ukraine haette nicht gehorcht und sei nun selbst schuld. Was der Billigung eines voelkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges - hierzulande eine strafbare Handlung - schon bedenklich nahekommt.

Minsk 2 hatte einen einzigen Zweck - denselben wie das Muenchner Abkommen auch. Ein Wolf wird ja auch nicht allein dadurch zum Schaf, dass man ihn ein wenig laenger schlafen laesst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo wäre das Problem gewesen, Donbass ähnlich wie Südtirol in Italien zu behandeln ?



Russland soll Suedtirol annektieren?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe für uns keine Nachteile.



Womit wir wieder bei der toten Nachbarskatze waeren - die mag es ja interessieren, was Du so alles siehst. Und, guess what, es geht  nicht um "uns". Es geht um die Ukraine, der vom obersten Faschisten im Kreml das Existenzrecht abgesprochen wird. Da kannst Du noch so oft seine Phrasen wiederholen und den Endsieg herbeibeten.


----------



## compisucher (6. Dezember 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Ich lese hier zwar meistens nur relativ still mit aber langsam aber sicher fühle ich mich wirklich genötigt dir und manch anderem mal zu sagen dass ihr euch mal echt abregen solltet. Spätestens seit Selensky felsenfest behauptet hat es wären russische Raketen gewesen die da in Polen zu Todesopfern geführt haben obwohl die gesamte restliche Welt dies bereits dementiert hatte, sollte ja nur allzu deutlich zeigen dass man offensichtlich auch der Ukraine nicht alles blind glauben kann. Und von daher sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein hier zur Zensur einer Seite aufzurufen.


Ich erlaube mir an der Stelle auch ein Statement.

Ich denke, jeder, der sich etwas mit der Ukraine beschäftigt, weiss ganz genau, das wir eben NICHT über ein demokratisches Musterländle sprechen und Selensky mitnichten Präsident geworden wäre, wäre es nicht im Interesse der Geld- und Macht-Elite in der Ukraine gewesen.
Unter normalen Umständen wäre er quasi eine Erfüllungsmachtmarionette geworden.

Dass er auf Grund seiner früheren beruflichen Tätigkeit nun extrem Medial und mit großem Erfolg die Interessen der Ukraine vertreten kann, ist im jetzigen Kriegfall eine glückliche Fügung für das Land.

Und natürlich versucht er, für alles was passiert, den Russen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Mit Verlaub, in dem Augenblick, in dem in Polen die Raketen runtergekommen sind, hätte ich genauso reagiert.
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja bemerkenswerte Realisten wie blöder Weise ein alter, verschmähter US-Präsident, der extrem schnell deeskalierend die Sache bewertete. 
Respekt davor.

Denn, unbedarft, was ab dem und  zwischen Sturz Janukowytschs bis zum 24.02.2022 geschah.

*Nichts aber rein gar nichts* rechtfertigt einen Angriffskrieg gegen ein Nachbarland mitten in Europa, im Prinzip weltweit, im 21. Jahrhundert.
Das bisherige Resultat sind grob jeweils ca. 100.000 Tote/Verwundete auf jeder Kriegsparteiseite.

Nach schlimmer, die Propagandaagenda Russlands zielt auf die Auslöschung der ukrainischen Nation.

Expressis Verbis hat Putin himself das Existenzrecht der Ukraine in Abrede gestellt.
Davon gibt es live-TV Bilder und ist völkerrechtlich nichts anderes als die proaktive Aufhetzung zum Genozid.

Es ist zu 100% völkerrechtlich glasklar, dass Putin sich damit mit eindeutigen Beweisen strafbar gemacht hat und sich mindestens in so illustrer Gesellschaft wie Göbbels oder Göring befindet.

Vor grob 75 Jahren gabs dafür in Nürnberg den Tod durch erhängen.
Den Haag sieht dafür heutzutage eine Mindeststrafe von 30  Jahren ohne vorzeitige Möglichkeit der Entlassung vor.
Und genau das ist meine Erwartungshaltung, dass neben Putin solche Vollpfosten wie Medjedew oder Lawrow und gefühlt 50.000 weiteren Russenmitläufern nach Kriegsende der Prozess gemacht wird, diese ein mind. ähnliches Strafmaß bekommen und auch voll absitzen werden.

Und ich hoffe und bin überzeugt davon, dass im Falle von einer Nichtverurteilung Russland mind. so lange voll sanktioniert wird bzw. noch weitere schärfere Sanktionen erfahren wird, bis diese ganze Kriegshetzergeneration ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Dezember 2022)

Salve,

ich möchte euch dieses "schöne" Medley des "größten" deutschen Generalissimus der "Neuzeit" nicht unterschlagen, sozusagen fast auf Tschetan Linie! Die beiden trinken wohl öfters ein Bier zusammen, um sich in ihrer russischen Blase zu bestärken, denn mehr bleibt realistischer Weise wohl nicht übrig








						Und für Fehleinschätzungen zum Ukraine-Krieg befragen wir jetzt wieder Erich Vad | Übermedien
					

Kaum jemand liegt mit seinen Prognosen so konsequent falsch wie der Brigadegeneral. Trotzdem wird er immer wieder als Experte befragt. Ein Medley.




					uebermedien.de
				




Die Leute die diesen Mann zum General der BW befördert haben, gehören rückwirkend ihrer Posten auch ihrer a.D. Posten enthoben plus Streichung aller Bezüge inkl. Pensionsbezüge!

Ein wirklich schönes hat das I-Net ja, es vergisst so gut wie nie, man kann Behauptungen/Aussagen auch auf der Zeitachse exakt einordnen.


----------



## compisucher (6. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich möchte euch dieses "schöne" Medley des "größten" deutschen Generalissimus der "Neuzeit" nicht unterschlagen, sozusagen fast auf Tschetan Linie! Die beiden trinken wohl öfters ein Bier zusammen, um sich in ihrer russischen Blase zu bestärken, denn mehr bleibt realistischer Weise wohl nicht übrig
> 
> ...



Ach, sieh es locker, kein normaldenkender Unternehmer wird sich den Vlad jemals als Berater (jetzige Profession) in Haus holen.
Der ist demnächst dauerarbeitslos mit geringen Chancen zur Wiederingliederung in den Arbeitsmarkt wegen mangelnder Ausbildung.

Na ja, er hat perfekt zur Daueraussitzerin und Landeslähmerin Merkel gepasst und er und Lambrecht wären sozusagen ein "Dreamteam".

Man kann ja nur hoffen, dass in Ernstfall eben nicht so ein völlig unbefähigter General irgendwas zu sagen hat.
Der kann mutmaßlich nicht mal Kartoffelschälen.
Man müsste ihn mal bei -25° acht Wochen lang mit der Schaufel Schützengräben ausheben lassen, um anzutesten, ob er überhaupt für den Militärdienst irgendeine Eignung hat.

Und ernsthaft:
Der deutsche Verfassungsschutz sollte mal dringend und intensiv prüfen, ob der Vlad nicht auf der Payroll vom Putin steht.
Er hat sowohl zum Nachteil der Ukraine als auch zum Nachteil der Nato die militärischen Fähigkeiten der Russen maßlos überschätzt und medienwirksam humanitäre wie militärische Hilfe für die Ukraine verzögert wenn nicht verhindert.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und ernsthaft:
> Der deutsche Verfassungsschutz sollte mal dringend und intensiv prüfen, ob der Vlad nicht auf der Payroll vom Putin steht.
> Er hat sowohl zum Nachteil der Ukraine als auch zum Nachteil der Nato* die militärischen Fähigkeiten der Russen maßlos überschätzt *und medienwirksam humanitäre wie militärische Hilfe für die Ukraine verzögert wenn nicht verhindert.


@ compi,

ist dir das aufgefallen, ich bin fast aus dem Bürostuhl gekippt!



> „In den Wochen und Monaten [nach Kriegsbeginn] *haben wir* die Russen permanent unterschätzt, bis zum heutigen Tage.“


Erich Vad, 24. November 2022



> Ich denke, Putin wird diesen Krieg gewinnen, weil die russischen Streitkräfte modern sind, gut ausgestattet sind. (…) Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte haben veraltetes Gerät, sind in einer wahnsinnig schlechten Position. (…) Militärhilfe jetzt noch zu leisten, bringt nichts mehr aktuell für den laufenden Konflikt. (…) Militärisch gesehen ist die Sache gelaufen. Und meine Bewertung ist, dass es nur um ein paar Tage gehen wird und nicht mehr.“


Erich Vad, 24. Februar 2022



> „Ich denke mal, es ist nur eine Frage von Tagen oder ein paar Stunden, bis die Sache militärisch erledigt ist.“


Erich Vad, 25. Februar 2022

Ich bin fast "abgebrochen" vor lauter Lachen!
Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich ungeniert.
Ich würde glaube ich bei jedem Interview eine knallrote Bombe haben, wegen schämen oder erst gar nicht mehr auftreten, aber der Typ ist echt vollkommen schmerzbefreit.
Auch scheint er mit seinen Ex-Kollegen (Domröse, Rams und Bühler) echte Probleme zu haben!


----------



## compisucher (6. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compi,
> 
> ist dir das aufgefallen, ich bin fast aus dem Bürostuhl gekippt!


Ich habe die Aussagen duchgescannt, hatte ähnliches von ihm schon im Kleinhirn geparkt.
In der verdichteten Version von Dir fällt es extrem auf, dass sich der Vlad in geradezu in verfassungsfeindlicher Art äußert.
Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:





						§ 89 StGB - Verfassungsfeindliche Einwirkung auf Bundeswehr und... - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 89 - (1) Wer auf Angehörige der Bundeswehr oder eines öffentlichen Sicherheitsorgans planmäßig einwirkt, um deren pflichtmäßige...




					dejure.org
				




Ich erkenne eindeutig in meiner Lesart einen Verstoß insofern, dass er planmäßig einwirkt und  sich gegen die Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland einsetzt.

Meine Erwartungshaltung an den "inneren Kompass" eines Deutschen Offiziers ist eine völlig andere...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Dezember 2022)

@ compi

Du musst jetzt eine Kausalität zwischen Ukrainekrieg (im übertragenen Sinne plus Rattenschwanz) und Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland herstellen, das würde arumentativ vielleicht noch schlüssig hinhauen das er darüber im subjektiven Tatbestand vorsätzlich gelogen hat, wird schwierig zu beweisen. Dazu müsste sich echt Jemand intensiv mit seinen Zahlungsflüssen und Tätigkeiten beschäftigen. Bis jetzt kenne ich eine belegte Verbindung zu Wirecard, finanziell als auch beratend, von Wirecard gibt es belegte Verbindungen nach Russland, ob das reicht wissen die Geier.


----------



## compisucher (6. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ compi
> 
> Du musst jetzt eine Kausalität zwischen Ukrainekrieg (im übertragenen Sinne plus Rattenschwanz) und Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland herstellen, das würde arumentativ vielleicht noch schlüssig hinhauen das er darüber im subjektiven Tatbestand vorsätzlich gelogen hat, wird schwierig zu beweisen. Dazu müsste sich echt Jemand intensiv mit seinen Zahlungsflüssen und Tätigkeiten beschäftigen. Bis jetzt kenne ich eine belegte Verbindung zu Wirecard, finanziell als auch beratend, von Wirecard gibt es belegte Verbindungen nach Russland, ob das reicht wissen die Geier.


Das ist durchaus richtig.
Ich zieh zunächst alleinig seine getätigten Äußerungen heran, die aus meiner Brille heraus eine bewußte Inkaufnahme einer negativen Beeinflussung der deutschen Soldaten ist.
Das Hauptargument ist aber, weil er in der Vergangenheit eben an höchster Stelle beratend tätig war, führte dies zu einer eher zögerlichen Hilfestellung für die Ukraine, die z. T. bis heute anhält.
Ich weiss , dass es nicht passt, aber z. B. nach US-Strafrecht führt eine Beeinflussung von Personen , damit diese keine Hilfe leisten zu einer Anklage wegen Verschwörung und bis zu Totschlag.

Aber genau diese negative Beeinflussung passierte (die 5000 Helmgeschichte) und passiert immer noch.

Aktuell: 
Lambrecht lässt gerade ausrangierte Winterdecken  der BW versteigern, satt diese der Ukraine zu Verfügung zu stellen.








						Bundeswehr versteigert 36.400 Wolldecken und „in der Ukraine wird gefroren“ - WELT
					

Die Bundeswehr bietet ausrangierte Wolldecken in einer Online-Auktion zum Verkauf an. Dabei könnte man damit der Ukraine im Winter helfen – ohne den eigenen Bundeswehr-Soldaten etwas wegzunehmen, findet der FDP-Abgeordnete Faber.




					www.welt.de
				




Die Lambrecht ist mit Sicherheit nicht der hellste Stern am Himmel, aber ursächlich beeinflussend für ihre Vorgehensweise sind eben so negative, mit unter herabwürdigende Kommentare von diesem Vlad, dem ich jegliche Eignung als Truppenoffizier abspreche.
Das ist wahrlich ein Moraluntergräber.


----------



## Optiki (6. Dezember 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Ich lese hier zwar meistens nur relativ still mit aber langsam aber sicher fühle ich mich wirklich genötigt dir und manch anderem mal zu sagen dass ihr euch mal echt abregen solltet. Spätestens seit Selensky felsenfest behauptet hat es wären russische Raketen gewesen die da in Polen zu Todesopfern geführt haben obwohl die gesamte restliche Welt dies bereits dementiert hatte, sollte ja nur allzu deutlich zeigen dass man offensichtlich auch der Ukraine nicht alles blind glauben kann. Und von daher sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein hier zur Zensur einer Seite aufzurufen.
> 
> 
> Du meinst genauso wie man insbesondere in diesem Forum immer wieder mit Verweis auf irgendwelche britische Geheimdienstquellen/irgendwelche von Kassalowski geposteten Twitter"quellen" sich wochenlang über die russische Armee/Toten lustig gemacht hat die gar nichts gebacken bekommt und der schon im Frühsommer die Munition & Raketen hätten ausgehen sollen ?



Ich bin jetzt kein Sympathisant von @Nightslaver, aber irgendwie finde ich gerade ihm gegenüber deine Relativierungen mehr als unangebracht, er hat immer verschiedenste Quellen und Aussagen angemahnt. Leider etwas, was mir immer wieder auffällt in solchen Themen, man muss auch Schreiber auseinander halten.   

Wenn man kleinkariert sein will, ist die Aussage von Zelenskyy so richtig, wenn du es so schreibst, russische Raketen haben die Schuld an den Toden in Polen. Ansonsten hat hier keiner gesagt die Ukraine ist perfekt und vor allem hat keiner gesagt, das die Ukrainer keine Rechten/Nazis hat. Zelenskyy hat viele Sachen von der Welt gefordert, aber er ist die nicht die Gesamtheit aller Ukrainer, so wie ein Herr Scholz nicht alle Deutschen ist. Schmutz vor der Haustür haben alle Partein und auch die EU. 

Zensur hin oder her,  ein @Nightslaver kann sagen er sei dafür, das bestimmte Personen ausgeschlossen werden, vor allem wenn diese Personen  immer nur Sachen ins Feuer werfen, dann abtauchen und bei der Quellenwahl immer nur scheiß Müllportale heraussucht, die in sein Weltbild passen, die er auch auf keinen Fall aus einer seiner Echokammern stammen. 

jaja Bachmut liegen alles voll mit ukrainischen Leichen... dann frag ich wer die minutenlangen Videos von durch Drohnen sterbenden Russen gemacht hat, welche es in den letzten 4 Wochen zu sehen gab.. 

meine Güte, was hat Smerch  bitte in diese Krieg geschafft? bei HIMARS fallen mir auf anhieb duzende zerstörte Ziele ein. Angeblich können die Russen schon seit Wochen alle Raketen abwehren und sind überlegen bei der Artillerie und in der Luft, komischerweise ging es seit Wochen nur zurück in das Loch aus dem sie kamen. Nach Pisky überlaufen die Russen alles hab ich gehört und was ist jetzt.  

Ich bin leider nur noch der Meinung, ein guter russischer Soldat ist ein toter russischer Soldat.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. Dezember 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Du meinst genauso wie man insbesondere in diesem Forum immer wieder mit Verweis auf irgendwelche britische Geheimdienstquellen/irgendwelche von Kassalowski geposteten Twitter"quellen" sich wochenlang über die russische Armee/Toten lustig gemacht hat die gar nichts gebacken bekommt und der schon im Frühsommer die Munition & Raketen hätten ausgehen sollen ?
> 
> Und von daher in Sachen "Dinge die sich nicht bewahrheiten" nehmt ihr euch alle leider nichts.


"irgendwelche" ist eher t's sachgebiet.

hat zwar keinen bestätigungshaken etc. pp., ist aber m.E. seriöser als alles, was t. hier seit monaten zum besten gibt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jNJ_0bTKEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ansonsten... okay, deine Meinung wurde zur kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ach komm Kassalowski, du hast dein Herz am rechten Fleck, unser gemeinsammer "Freund" verarbeitet noch den Schock/Schmach, das am gleichen Tag /Nacht seines Postings, tief im russischen militärischen Hinterland, die Ukraine aktiv wurde, entgegen seinen vollmundigen Behauptungen bzgl. der russischen "Luftraumabwehr"!
Mal abgesehen davon, wenn man sich die Ergüsse und Behauptungen so anschaut, merkt man wirklich auf die Schnelle, das unser Freund Tschetan nie wirklich ein Fachbuch über Krieg und/oder Operationsgeschichte wirklich gelesen hat. Selbst Clausewitz ist ihm völlig fremd, dem russischen Mlitär übrigens auch, sonst würden sie nicht operieren wie der "letzte Kindergarten"!
Nimm einfach zur Kenntnis, das unsere Fanboys des russischen Militärs und der russischern Regierung, so *überhaupt keinen Plan  über Operationsgeschichte, Nebel des Krieges* und dutzedenden anderen Aufgaben moderner militärischer Operationen haben.
Die Ukrainer haben das russische Militär eindimensional eingestampft, mit ihren Waffen, Operationen und Ausbildung, und auf Grund seiner mangeldenden militärischen Bildung, Korruption etc.,  führt das russische Militär einen operationellen Krieg 1915 im Jahre 2022, gegen eine moderne Armee, dementsprechend sehen die Ergebnisse aus.
Das russische Militär stand Heute ist nicht mal in der Lage simpelste Operationen seiner Verbände auszuführen, vom Verbund der Waffen bis zur Koordination verschiedener Verbände zum genmeinsammen Handeln, ist totale Ebbe im "Kühlschrank"! Die Ukrainer haben das russische Militär auf WWI Niveau operationell reduziert, mehr ist im Moment auf russischer Seite nicht drinne.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, wir hätten einen Kanzler mit "Eiern" und in der Eurasichen Tiefebene würden "großflächihig, deutsche Großkatzen ausgewildert"! Natürlich mit ausreichend Munition und Inst hinten drann!  
Mann darf ab und zu ja noch träumen!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und natürlich versucht er, für alles was passiert, den Russen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> Mit Verlaub, in dem Augenblick, in dem in Polen die Raketen runtergekommen sind, hätte ich genauso reagiert.


Russland ist auch verantwortlich, kein Angriff kein abfangen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Leute die diesen Mann zum General der BW befördert haben, gehören rückwirkend ihrer Posten auch ihrer a.D. Posten enthoben plus Streichung aller Bezüge inkl. Pensionsbezüge!


Das ist auf dieser Ebene schon eher eine politische Entscheidung.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist auf dieser Ebene schon eher eine politische Entscheidung.


Keine Frage, meinetwegen auch die Ex-Kanzlerin!
Allerdings lese ich jetzt immer wieder das er gar nicht ihr "militärischer Berater" war, die Frage ist, ob sie sich je überhaupt beraten ließ, im Moment ist sie felsenfest davon überzeugt ihr Handeln war "alternativlos" bzgl Russland, Ukraine, Putin, russisches Gas, BW etc. Man kommt da aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr raus und das sage ich, als Jemand der ihr eigentlich über weite Teile immer die Stange gehalten hat.
Mittlerweile fühle ich mich politisch heimatlos, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal über eine eigene Partei nachdenken, die Sicherheitspolitik, und strategisches Denken auf allen Ebenen mal wieder in den Vordergrund schiebt. Allein mir fehlt der Glaube das es überhaupt ausreichend Leute in diesem Land gibt, die so etwas auch nur im Ansatz verstehen!


----------



## compisucher (7. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Keine Frage, meinetwegen auch die Ex-Kanzlerin!
> Allerdings lese ich jetzt immer wieder das er gar nicht ihr "militärischer Berater" war,


Na ja, "offiziell" schreibt Wicki dazu:
Quelle:





						Erich Vad – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Dienst als General[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]​Ursprünglich war geplant, Vad zum 1. April 2010 zum Kommandeur des Zentrums für Verifikationsaufgaben zu ernennen, um ihm die Beförderung zum Brigadegeneral zu ermöglichen. Auf Wunsch von Angela Merkel blieb er jedoch auf seinem Posten im Kanzleramt und wurde am 1. Juli 2010 in Berlin befördert. Der letzte General auf diesem grundsätzlich für einen Oberst vorgesehenen Dienstposten diente unter Helmut Schmidt. Für einen General des Heeres ungewöhnlich, hat Vad keine Bataillonskommandeur-Verwendung durchlaufen. Laut einem Focus-Artikel soll er für Merkel angesichts des Untersuchungsausschusses zum Luftangriff bei Kundus als Berater besonders wichtig gewesen sein.[2][3] Im Alter von nur 56 Jahren wurde Vad zum 1. Mai 2013 vorzeitig in den Ruhestand versetzt. Während die Zurruhesetzung offiziell und gesichtswahrend im Rahmen der Personalreduzierung des Bundeswehrreformbegleitgesetzes erfolgte, blieben die wahren Hintergründe unklar.[4] Seine Nachfolge trat Oberst Andreas Delp an.[5]



Don-71 schrieb:


> die Frage ist, ob sie sich je überhaupt beraten ließ, im Moment ist sie felsenfest davon überzeugt ihr Handeln war "alternativlos" bzgl Russland, Ukraine, Putin, russisches Gas, BW etc. Man kommt da aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr raus und das sage ich, als Jemand der ihr eigentlich über weite Teile immer die Stange gehalten hat.


Merkel hat sich mit ihrem Begriff "alternativlos" selbst in die Ecke gedrängt.
Denn, es gibt IMMER Alternativen, Schlechtere wie Bessere.
Nur weil andere Alternativen nicht in das eigene Weltbild passen, muss es nicht heissen, dass diese Alternativen unterm Strich und langfristig nicht besser wären.
Im Nachhinein bedeutet ihre Aussage "alternativlos" schlichtweg, dass sie nicht in der Lage war, bessere/andere Alternativen zu erkennen.

Ich mache kein Hehl daraus, dass ich nie ein Freund der 16 Jährigen Tiefschlafphase Deutschlands war.
Ihre Kanzlerschaft war aus meiner Perspektive sogar die verheerendste überhaupt seit Bestehen der Republik.
Denn sie hat im Grunde nach nur einen geerbten IST-Zustand verwaltet und genau "0" Modernisierungsimpulse gesetzt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fühle ich mich politisch heimatlos, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal über eine eigene Partei nachdenken, die Sicherheitspolitik, und strategisches Denken auf allen Ebenen mal wieder in den Vordergrund schiebt. Allein mir fehlt der Glaube das es überhaupt ausreichend Leute in diesem Land gibt, die so etwas auch nur im Ansatz verstehen!


Tja, ist echt schwierig, die SPD ist völlig überfordert in sämtlichen Ministerpositionen und einen wortkargen und rhetorisch völlig unbegabten Muffelstoffel als Kanzler, der ganz offensichtlich schon Alzheimer hat (Erinnerungsvermögen bei CumEX usw.) braucht das Land nicht zwangsweise.

Meine frühere Wahlheimat "Grüne" ist zur Verbots- und Gesetzpartei verkommen und hat faktisch alle  Grundsätze aus der Gründungszeit vergessen.

CDU/CSU darf gerne die nächsten 100  Jahr weiterschlafen.

Linke wie AfD ist für mich ein nogo

Bleibt die FDP, inhaltlich derzeit am nächsten zu meiner Meinung, aber der Lindner hat was von einem 30ger Jahre Mafiosi, dem traue ich überhaupt nicht und nix zu.

Werde  wohl bei nächster Wahlgelegenheit die Freien Wähler ankreuzen, auch wenn Aiwanger eher ein schlecht sprechender Roboter ist und Piazolo gewiss kein besonders guter Bildungsminister abgibt.
Den Thorsten Glauber finde ich aber gut.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Dezember 2022)

@compisucher
Wäre ein abendfüllendes und interessantes Gespräch.
Da ich wegen der Erwähnung von WWII militärischer Operationsgeschichte, das letzte mal für 2 Wochewn wegen angeblichen"Spam" aus dem Forum geflogen bin, werde ich der "Moderation" keine weiteren Aufhänger liefern, um mich aus dem Forum zu ekeln, weil Ihnen meine Meinungen und Auftreten nicht passen!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kommt da aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr raus und das sage ich, als Jemand der ihr eigentlich über weite Teile immer die Stange gehalten hat.


Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass diese Kanzlerin quasi eine Populistin des Stillstandes ist.


compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, ist echt schwierig, die SPD ist völlig überfordert in sämtlichen Ministerpositionen und einen wortkargen und rhetorisch völlig unbegabten Muffelstoffel als Kanzler, der ganz offensichtlich schon Alzheimer hat (Erinnerungsvermögen bei CumEX usw.) braucht das Land nicht zwangsweise.


Man wollte Merkel behalten, man hat dadurch Scholz bekommen. Thats it.


compisucher schrieb:


> Meine frühere Wahlheimat "Grüne" ist zur Verbots- und Gesetzpartei verkommen und hat faktisch alle Grundsätze aus der Gründungszeit vergessen.


Ach komm das ist doch nun wirklich der Ton der konservativen und politischen Rechten. Wo ist denn diese Verbotspartei?


compisucher schrieb:


> auch wenn Aiwanger eher ein schlecht sprechender Roboter ist


Roboter? Der Typ ist die Karikatur eines Bauerntrottels.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2022)

Wie wäre es wenn ihr den Teil der Diskussion einfach in den Thread zur Bundesregierung verlegt? Dann muß auch nachher niemand über "die Moderation" schimpfen  .


----------



## compisucher (7. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man wollte Merkel behalten, man hat dadurch Scholz bekommen. Thats it.


Jaaa, das vom Regen in die Traufe Thema...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach komm das ist doch nun wirklich der Ton der konservativen und politischen Rechten. Wo ist denn diese Verbotspartei?


Ach, das fallen mir schon ein paar Dinge ein, die ich auf maßgeblichen Einfluss der Grünen zurückführe.

Ach, ich formuliere mal es so, wer grün nicht wählt, der wählt den Untergang...
Netter Artikel hierzu:








						Wahlkampfaussagen der Grünen: In die Verbotsfalle getappt
					

Grünen-Kanzlerkandidatin Baerbock betont Verbote, die Partei holt wieder den Angstwahlkampf heraus. Das kommt nicht gut an.




					taz.de
				






Sparanus schrieb:


> Roboter? Der Typ ist die Karikatur eines Bauerntrottels.


Ahhh.... der ist verdammt schlau, wenn auch mir persönlich unsympathisch.
Bauerntrottel ist völlig falsch, eher Bauernschläue.
Gut, er ist definitiv nicht dafür geeignet, etwas in der ganzen Republik aufzustellen, in Bayern hat er aber durchaus eine Funktion inne.
Und er macht und bewegt was.
Also mir ist ein unsympathischer Politiker, der was macht lieber, als ein symphatischer, der schläft.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

> *Nato-Generalsekretär Stoltenberg: Russische Offensive im Frühling*
> 
> 18.53 Uhr: Nato-Generalsekretär Jens Stoltenberg rechnet im Frühjahr mit einer größeren russischen Offensive in der Ukraine. Russland versuche derzeit, den Krieg zumindest für eine kurze Zeit einzufrieren, sagte Stoltenberg am Mittwoch bei einer Veranstaltung der "Financial Times". So könnten sich Kräfte neu formieren und Material repariert werden, um dann zu versuchen, im nächsten Frühjahr eine größere Offensive zu starten. Zuvor hatte der Norweger jedoch mehrfach betont, dass die weitere Entwicklung in einem Krieg schwer vorherzusagen sei.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Newsblog zum Ukraine-Krieg


Ich denke auch das Russland auf Zeit spielt um seine Kräfte neu zu formieren. 
Hoffentlich zeigen die neuen geplanten EU-Sanktionen Wirkung.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das Russland auf Zeit spielt um seine Kräfte neu zu formieren.



Natürlich spielt man in Moskau auf Zeit, aus zweierlei Gründen, weil man im Kreml natürlich, aller Unkenrufe zu trotz, auch nicht völlig blöd ist.

Erstens, Russland bombadiert seit Wochen "gezielt" Strom- und Wasserversorgung in der Ukraine, um weitere große Flüchtlingsbewegungen, Richtung EU, auszulösen (was ja klappt).
Mit der Hoffnung das dies den Unterstützungswillen, für die Ukraine, in den dortigen Bevölkerungen schwächt, wenn man neben starker Inflation / explodierenden Lebensmittelkosten, teuren Energie- & Heizkosten und einsetzender wirtschaftlicher Rezession, im Winter 2022 und dann in 2023 auch noch Millionen Ukrainer, auf Gemeinkosten, "durchfüttern" soll und somit die Politik dazu drängt (im besten Fall) die Ukraine zu Verhandlungen und faulen Kompromissen an den Verhandlungstisch zu zwingen.

Zweitens, Moskau weiß natürlich auch das Munition für die Ukraine langfristig nach wie vor ein Problem darstellt, gerade was Munition russischer Machart betrifft (welchenach wie vor den Großteil ihrer Bewaffnung ausmacht). 
Aber auch, im Moment, was stetigen Zufluss der Munition westlicher Machart angeht (wo  die Ukraine einfach deutlich mehr verfeuert, als im Moment langfristig nachgeliefert werden kann, ohne die eigenen Lager völlig zu erschöpfen).

Weil man es nicht nur (wieder) seit 10 Monaten in Deutschland, bei der Bundeswehr, verpennt hat Munition zu bestellen, sondern auch seit Monaten verpennt das die Ukraine ebenso (langfristig) auf große Mengen Munition + dazugehöriger Waffen westlicher Bauart angewiesen ist, welche die Rüstungsindustrie im Moment noch nicht liefern kann, weil man aus der Politik gerade erst (klekerweise) aus dem Keks kommt, entsprechende Aufträge, vor allen für Munition, überhaupt an die Rüstungsindustrie auszugeben.

Zudem, Russland soll wohl von den 300.000 eingezogenen Reservisten etwa 150.000-170.000 im Moment in der Ukraine im Einsatz haben, der Rest soll (angeblich) noch in Ausbildung sein, um nicht nur als reines Kanonenfutter zu dienen, welcher die Front stabilisiert, sondern nächsten Frühling bei ggf. einer neuen russischen Offensive eingesetzt zu werden (was durchaus in so einem Fall auch Sinn machen täte).



RyzA schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zeigen die neuen geplanten EU-Sanktionen Wirkung.



Vermutlich nicht so schnell wie du hoffst und wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Tschetan (8. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt man in Moskau auf Zeit, aus zweierlei Gründen, weil man im Kreml natürlich, aller Unkenrufe zu trotz, auch nicht völlig blöd ist.
> 
> Erstens, Russland bombadiert seit Wochen "gezielt" Strom- und Wasserversorgung in der Ukraine, um weitere große Flüchtlingsbewegungen, Richtung EU, auszulösen (was ja klappt).
> Mit der Hoffnung das dies den Unterstützungswillen, für die Ukraine, in den dortigen Bevölkerungen schwächt, wenn man neben starker Inflation / explodierenden Lebensmittelkosten, teuren Energie- & Heizkosten und einsetzender wirtschaftlicher Rezession, im Winter und 2023 auch noch Millionen Ukrainer, auf Gemeinkosten, "durchfüttern" soll und somit die Politik dazu drängt (im besten Fall) die Ukraine zu Verhandlungen und faulen Kompromissen an den Verhandlungstisch zu zwingen.
> ...




Scheinbar sind meine Argumente endlich auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen.
Noch eine Ergänzung









						‘We haven’t got this figured out just yet’: Pentagon, industry struggle to arm Ukraine
					

The Russia problem takes center stage at this year’s Reagan National Defense Forum.




					www.politico.com
				




"
High-End-Konflikte verbrauchen viel Munition und viele Waffen“, sagte Mike McCord, der oberste Haushaltsbeamte des Pentagon, in einem Interview. „Wir betrachten auch die Einschränkungen der Lieferkette. Wir haben das noch nicht herausgefunden.“
Hochrangige Beamte des Pentagon und der Industrie behaupten, dass die Bemühungen, die Waffen zu ersetzen, die die Vereinigten Staaten und ihre Verbündeten in die Ukraine geliefert haben, endlich verstärkt werden – was die Lagerbestände erschöpft, die als entscheidend erachtet werden, um China oder andere potenzielle Gegner für die kommenden Jahre abzuschrecken.
...
Sie zitierte die jüngsten Angebote für Zehntausende von 155-mm-Artilleriegeschossen, die die Ukrainer fast sofort nach ihrer Ankunft aufbrauchen. Bis zum Frühjahr „werden wir in der Lage sein, 20.000 Runden pro Monat zu machen“, sagte sie.

Aber es werde Zeit brauchen, um genug davon herzustellen, sagte sie und fügte hinzu, dass die USA diese Rate im Frühjahr 2025 auf bis zu 40.000 Runden pro Monat bringen werden. "

Im Frühjahr 2025?
Diese Menge reicht dann für rund 6 Tage. Die Russen verballern das an  einem Tag+

Wenn du jetzt noch verstehst das Kriege durch Logistik entschieden werden, ist es auch nicht mehr weit zur Erkenntnis zu gelangen , das die Angriffe auf Elektrizitätswerke genau in diese Kerbe schlagen.
Ohne Strom keine Bahn für Truppen und Waffentransporte, keine Industrie, welche Munition und Waffen herstellt, kein Internet,
Alles Dinge welche militärische Bedeutung besitzen.
ZB werden die reparierten Panzerhaubitzen 2000, 777 Haubitzen aus Polen usw zurückgeführt.
Sicher ist das Mist und der Donbass hat das seit 8 Jahren!

Warum die Russen erst jetzt damit angefangen haben, verstehen einige westliche Experten auch nicht.
Erwartet wurde eher ein "Shock and Awe" , wie es die Nato im Jugoslawien Krieg, oder im Irak praktizierten.

Übrigens liest man auf russischen Seiten das rund 50k bisher in das Einsatzgebiet geschickt wurden und der Rest, nach 3 Monaten Auffrischung, jetzt nachrücken wird.
Noch einmal, diese Mobilisierten sollen überwiegend ehemalige Vertragssoldaten, Offiziere sein und haben oft mehrere Jahre gedient und häufig auch Kampferfahrungen.
Warum sollten sie andere Kräfte einberufen?

Gleichzeitig wird wohl in Gebieten wie Belgorod und Kursk, mit dem Aufbau von Freiwilligeneinheiten begonnen,
Was natürlich auch eine Form der Mobilisierung ist. Durch den Beschuß dieser Region, gibt es den Willen dazu.
Dazu soll die Grenze befestigt werden.

Persönlich sehe ich den nächsten 2 Wochen die Möglichkeit für den Beginn einer Offensive.
Im Moment gibt es an mindestens 6-7 Punkten im Donbass die Möglichkeit eines Durchbruchs und ein ähnliches Szenario wie nach der Eroberung von Popasnaja .
Dabei könnten dann die Dneperbrücken ein Ziel werden, was für die ukrainischen Truppen ein ähnliches Problem darstellen würde,  wie die Bombardierung der Brücken in Cherson, für die Russen.



Wenn du mich angreifen willst,  dann zerpflücken doch bitte sachlich meine Argumente und beweise das Gegenteil.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie endlich verhandeln würden, aber die Hürden auf beiden Seiten sind gewaltig.


Kleines Update.

"
B. Putin bestätigte heute, dass die 150.000 Reserven in die Konfliktzone verlegt wurden. Der russische Präsident erklärte ausdrücklich:

_*„Von den 300.000 Mobilisierten befinden sich nur 150.000 in der Sondereinsatzzone, davon 77.000 in Kampfeinheiten und der Rest in zweiter oder dritter Linie oder in Zusatzausbildung.

Weitere 150.000 befinden sich noch auf Übungsfeldern und Ausbildungszentren – das ist die sogenannte Kampfreserve.“*_

Natürlich widerlegte der russische Präsident den russischen Verteidigungsminister S. Soigu, der betont hatte, dass niemand in Kampfeinheiten eingezogen werde.









						Αιφνιδιασμός σε ΝΑΤΟ-Ουκρανία: 150.000 Ρώσοι μπήκαν Ντονέτσκ με 300 νέα(!) άρματα μάχης Τ-90Μ και T-72B4 - Σε φουλ ρυθμούς η ρωσική βιομηχανία - WarNews247
					

Με άσχημους οιωνούς ξεκίνησε ο Δεκέμβριος για την Ουκρανία καθώς ο ρωσικός Στρατός ετοιμάζεται για μεγάλης κλίμακας επιθετικές επιχειρήσεις. 200 υπερσύγχρονα άρματα μάχης Τ-90Μ έφτασαν στο Λουγκάνσκ για τον ρωσικό Στρατό μαζί με εκατοντάδες άλλα αναβαθμισμένα T-72B3M ή αλλιώς Τ-72Β4! Συνολικά...




					warnews247.gr
				




"According to a video published by the Russian Television Channel *NTV*Am 7. Dezember 2022 liefert Russland eine neue Charge von 200*T-90M*Main Battle Tanks (MBTs) an die pro-russischen Streitkräfte der Volksrepublik Lugansk (LNR oder LPR)."





__





						Russia delivers 200 T-90M tanks to Pro-Russian forces of Lugansk People's Republic | Ukraine - Russia conflict war 2022 | analysis focus army defence military industry army
					

Russia delivers a new batch of 200 T-90M Main Battle Tanks (MBTs) to the Lugansk People's Republic (LNR or LPR) Pro-Russian military forces.




					www.armyrecognition.com
				




Neue T-72 B4 werden auch geliefert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zlhcbuN54s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Schutz wurde wesentlich verbessert.


----------



## behemoth85 (8. Dezember 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und ernsthaft:
> Der deutsche Verfassungsschutz sollte mal dringend und intensiv prüfen, ob der Vlad nicht auf der Payroll vom Putin steht.
> Er hat sowohl zum Nachteil der Ukraine als auch zum Nachteil der Nato die militärischen Fähigkeiten der Russen maßlos überschätzt und medienwirksam humanitäre wie militärische Hilfe für die Ukraine verzögert wenn nicht verhindert.


Der deutsche Verfassungsschutz wird wenig Einfluss auf die NATO haben, die Einschätzungen aus US und der Briten sind da bissl gewichtiger^^ Aber ich sags mal so, lieber überschätzen statt bitter süß überrascht zu werden, ala ausgehend vom Schlimmsten verhindert man es vlt. 

In Polen ist auch so eine Hurra Stimmung wie hier im Forum, über die russ Kriegskünste. Generäle sind da weit aus vorsichtiger in ihrer Meinung. Die Russen sind noch im Spiel, wie lange weiß keiner, aber so lange sie Kriegspartei sind ist gesunde Vorsicht angesagt und nicht Loveparade.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr 2025?
> Diese Menge reicht dann für rund 6 Tage. Die Russen verballern das an einem Tag+


Und zehren dabei auch nur von Beständen. Wobei ich mir auch die Frage stelle, ob du da nicht in der Vergangenheit lebst? Denn was ich so lese, hat die russische Ari-Intensität, in den Größen wie du sie hier unterstellst, seit Monaten deutlich abgenommen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube in Hurra Stimmung sind hier die wenigsten. Ein Blick auf unsere Unfähigen in bestimmten Führungspositionen reicht regelmäßig für einen Dämpfer.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man es nicht nur (wieder) seit 10 Monaten in Deutschland, bei der Bundeswehr, verpennt hat Munition zu bestellen, sondern auch seit Monaten verpennt das die Ukraine ebenso (langfristig) auf große Mengen Munition + dazugehöriger Waffen westlicher Bauart angewiesen ist, welche die Rüstungsindustrie im Moment noch nicht liefern kann, weil man aus der Politik gerade erst (klekerweise) aus dem Keks kommt, entsprechende Aufträge, vor allen für Munition, überhaupt an die Rüstungsindustrie auszugeben.


Ja, das ist echt doof. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem, Russland soll wohl von den 300.000 eingezogenen Reservisten etwa 150.000-170.000 im Moment in der Ukraine im Einsatz haben, der Rest soll (angeblich) noch in Ausbildung sein, um nicht nur als reines Kanonenfutter zu dienen, welcher die Front stabilisiert, sondern nächsten Frühling bei ggf. einer neuen russischen Offensive eingesetzt zu werden (was durchaus in so einem Fall auch Sinn machen täte).


Die Hälfte davon (von den 150000) soll wohl defensiven Aufgaben zugeteilt sein. Vermutlich Logistik usw.


----------



## Tschetan (8. Dezember 2022)

Hier ein interessanter Artikel mit dem " Mozart" Chef .
Ganz interessante Infos über Bakmuht und die " Jagd von " Wagner" auf seine Leute.
Interessant auch seine Einschätzungen zur momentanen Lage in der Region.









						Notorious Wagner Group targeting volunteers in Ukraine, U.S. trainer says
					

Andy Milburn of the Mozart Group told Newsweek his team won't stop operations despite direct threats from Wagner mercenaries.




					www.newsweek.com
				





Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Hurra Stimmung sind hier die wenigsten. Ein Blick auf unsere Unfähigen in bestimmten Führungspositionen reicht regelmäßig für einen Dämpfer.



Vollkommen richtig und Sun Tzu empfahl nur Kriege zu führen die man gewinnen kann.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig und Sun Tzu empfahl nur Kriege zu führen die man gewinnen kann.



Schlecht für die Russen, dass sich deren Geheimdienst zu weiten Teilen in eine Art Mafiöse Unterabteilung eines Propagandaministeriums entwickelt hat.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Schlecht für die Russen, dass sich deren Geheimdienst zu weiten Teilen in eine Art Mafiöse Unterabteilung eines Propagandaministeriums entwickelt hat.


Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.


Nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2022)

> 03:32 Uhr
> US-Kreise: Weitere Militärhilfe für die Ukraine​
> Die USA lassen der Ukraine einem Bericht der Nachrichtenagentur AP zufolge weitere Militärhilfe im Umfang von 275 Millionen Dollar (rund 260 Millionen Euro) zukommen. Das Paket umfasse 80.000 Schuss Munition für Haubitzen und eine nicht näher bezifferte Menge an Munition für Mehrfachraketenwerfer vom Typ Himars, verlautete es demnach aus US-Kreisen.
> 
> Zu der Lieferung gehörten zudem Hightech-Systeme für die Erkennung und Abwehr von Drohnen, Luftabwehrsysteme sowie zusätzliche unter dem Namen "Humvee" bekannte Geländewagen, Generatoren und andere Kampfausrüstung. Im russischen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine haben Drohnenattacken beider Seiten zuletzt zugenommen. Die Entdeckung von unbemannten Fluggeräten ist daher für die ukrainischen Truppen von wachsender Bedeutung.


Die USA sind nach wie vor zuverlässigster und wichtigster Unterstützer der Ukraine. Ohne sie wäre der Krieg schon längst verloren.



> 03:21 Uhr
> Selenskyj beklagt anhaltende Gefahr durch russische Minen​
> Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat in seiner täglichen Videobotschaft die Gefahr durch russische Minen auf ukrainischem Territorium beklagt. "Das ist die Form des russischen Terrors, mit der wir noch jahrelang zu kämpfen haben." Er beschuldigte Russland, die Minen absichtlich als tödliche Gefahr auch für Zivilisten hinterlassen zu haben. Er sei sich deshalb sicher, dass Minen-Terror einer der Anklagepunkte gegen Russland nach dem Krieg sein werde, sagte der 44-Jährige.


Minen sind hinterhältig und fies. Selbst Jahre nach den Kriegshandlungen schlummern noch welche in Böden und fordern (zivile) Opfer. Darunter auch Kinder.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Minen sind hinterhältig und fies. Selbst Jahre nach den Kriegshandlungen schlummern noch welche in Böden und fordern (zivile) Opfer. Darunter auch Kinder.


Ja. Und da ist das ukrainische Militär kaum anders als das russische.


----------



## behemoth85 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ist doch iwo auch immer das selbe und wiederholt sich. Hass, Krieg, Gefecht, Minen, wir dann auch Minen. Auf Aktion erfolgt Reaktion, iwo ein natürlicher Lauf der menschlichen Nautur. Schade dass nicht alle vorher nachdenken und erst hinterher handeln...


----------



## JePe (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig und Sun Tzu empfahl nur Kriege zu führen die man gewinnen kann.



Vielleicht haette Stalin ja auch Sun Tzu (eigentlich hiess er Sunzi, aber an Details haelst Du ich ja eher selten auf) lesen und Stalingrad kampflos uebergeben sollen. Aber ich weiss schon. Das ist natuerlich etwas voellig anderes.


----------



## Tschetan (9. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht haette Stalin ja auch Sun Tzu (eigentlich hiess er Sunzi, aber an Details haelst Du ich ja eher selten auf) lesen und Stalingrad kampflos uebergeben sollen. Aber ich weiss schon. Das ist natuerlich etwas voellig anderes.


Ach Je, es gibt mehrer Schreibweisen seines Namens...,

Stalingrad ist etwas völlig anderes, aber mit Details ...

Wenn dann hättest du vielleicht Moskau nehmen müssen und im Gegensatz zur Ukraine, produzierte die russische Industrie Massen an Panzern, Kanonen, Flugzeuge und Munition..
Deshalb ist dein Einwand leider falsch.

Das Problem der Ukraine, ist das sie ihren Luftraum und damit ihre Infrastruktur nicht schützen können,  um zB Munition zu produzieren, Soldaten auszubilden, zu transportieren und bei der Bewaffnung langsam vollständig auf Hilfe aus dem Westen angewiesen ist, wo diese aber langsam Probleme bekommen und sich selber " demilitarisieren".
Gleichzeitig läuft die russische Rüstungsindustrie scheinbar auf Hochtouren und liefern neue Waffen.

Ja, man kann sich unter Opfern verteidigen, wenn es eine Perspektive zum Sieg gibt, wie ihn die Sowjetunion hatte.
Gibt es diese nicht, aber einen sehr hohen Blutzoll, sollte man im Interesse seiner Soldaten und Bürger versuchen, den Konflikt anders als mit Krieg zu lösen.

Du bist mit deiner Einstellung kein " Freund" der Ukraine, weil es Wohlfein ist, vom warnen Sessel aus die Kriegstrommel zu schlagen,  im sicheren Bewusstsein, weit davon entfernt zu sein.
Würdest du genauso denken, wenn du morgen nach Bakmuht müsstest?



""Sie haben außerordentlich viele Verluste erlitten", sagte Milburn über die Einheiten, die mit Mozart trainierten. „Die Zahlen, die Sie in den Medien lesen, dass etwa 70 Prozent und mehr Opfer Routine sind, sind nicht übertrieben.“

"Trotz ihrer "enormen Moral", sagte Milburn, hätten die Verteidiger "ein akutes 'Regenerationsproblem', was bedeutet, so schnell wie möglich neue Rekruten in die Linie zu bringen". Dies bedeutet, dass diejenigen, die in den Kampf geworfen werden, wenig über die Grundausbildung hinaus haben.

„Normalerweise haben etwa 80 Prozent unserer Aufnahme, die von der Linie kommt, noch nie zuvor eine Waffe abgefeuert“, sagte Milburn. "Wir haben unsere Arbeit für uns ausgeschnitten."

Das sagt dieser Herr, der sicher kein " Putintroll" ist.









						Episode 6: The Mozart Group trains Ukrainian troops on the front line
					

Co-host Jack Murphy speaks with U.S. Marine Corps veteran Andrew Milburn, former deputy commander of Special Operations Command Central, about his efforts with The Mozart Group to train Ukraine’s fighters.




					www.stripes.com
				




Etwas weiter oben hatte ich den Newsweek Artikel verlinkt, aber Details...


Noch etwas.
Was denkst du was passiert wenn  die wahren Verlustzahlen öffentlich werden und klar wird das man am Ende sinnlos Leben vergeudet hat?
Man sich vielleicht als Opfer anderer Interessen sieht?
Politisch ist das gefährlich.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, man kann sich unter Opfern verteidigen, wenn es eine Perspektive zum Sieg gibt, wie ihn die Sowjetunion hatte.


Aber auch nur, weil man massiv vom "Westen" unterstützt wurde. Ohne die USA wäre bei der SU damals ziemlich schnell Schicht im Schacht gewesen... Aber das nur am Rande als Fun Fact.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2022)

Und das nicht erst im Krieg sondern auch beim Aufbau der sowjetischen Wirtschaft.
Die berühmte Traktorenfabrik in Stalingrad, ja guckt mal wer die geplant hat.


----------



## JePe (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das Problem der Ukraine, ist das sie ihren Luftraum und damit ihre Infrastruktur nicht schützen können



Das ukrainische Problem ist, dass ein Land, dass der Ukraine und dem Rest der Welt das Gegenteil zugesichert hat, die Ukraine ueberfallen hat. Und Deine Raeuberpistole von der russischen Luftueberlegenheit ist einfach nur noch peinlich. Haette Russland die, muesste es nicht aus sicherer Entfernung mit allem was fliegen kann auf Kraftwerke schmeissen und wuerden nicht russische Keyboardwarrior Rueckzuege als Gelaendegewinne verkaufen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gibt es diese nicht, aber einen sehr hohen Blutzoll, sollte man im Interesse seiner Soldaten und Bürger versuchen, den Konflikt anders als mit Krieg zu lösen.



Diese Entscheidung der Ukraine zu ueberlassen kommt Dir so gar nicht in den Sinn, oder? Denn der Krieg geht ja eben nicht alleine dadurch immer weiter, dass der boese Westen Waffen liefert - irgendjemand vor Ort feuert die ja scheinbar auch ab? Waere es nicht viel einfacher und irgendwie auch logischer, wenn Russland aufhoeren wuerde Waffen zu liefern? Und gleich dazu auch noch die Lieferanten abzieht?

P. S. Also so fuehlt es sich an, ausschliesslich mit Gegenfragen zu antworten. Ich beginne zu verstehen, warum Dir das so viel Freude bereitet.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Noch etwas.
> Was denkst du was passiert wenn  die wahren Verlustzahlen öffentlich werden und klar wird das man am Ende sinnlos Leben vergeudet hat?
> Man sich vielleicht als Opfer anderer Interessen sieht?
> Politisch ist das gefährlich.



Sieht Captian Russia wohl ganz aehnlich:

Fluchtplaene fuer den Fall einer russischen Niederlage - laesst Putin sich eine "Arche Noah" bauen?

"Fun" Fact: die Amerikaner - die Du ja offensichtlich fuer die Kriegstreiber haelst - hatten Selenskyi die Evakuierung angeboten. Was der aber nicht wollte. Aber das ist bestimmt nur Propaganda. Sonst haette es ja in der Prawda gestanden.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ukrainische Problem ist, dass ein Land, dass der Ukraine und dem Rest der Welt das Gegenteil zugesichert hat, die Ukraine ueberfallen hat. Und Deine Raeuberpistole von der russischen Luftueberlegenheit ist einfach nur noch peinlich. Haette Russland die, muesste es nicht aus sicherer Entfernung mit allem was fliegen kann auf Kraftwerke schmeissen und wuerden nicht russische Keyboardwarrior Rueckzuege als Gelaendegewinne verkaufen.



Meines Wissens nach hatte weder die UDSSR, noch das heutige Russland, je eine Doktrin der "Luftüberlegenheit", wie wir sie im "westlichen Dunstkreis" verstehen.

Die russiche Luftwaffendoktrin sah schon immer ein verhältnismäßig "defensives" agieren vor.
Dem entsprechend, die Unterstützung und der Schutz im direkten Frontbereich und die Verteidigung des eigenen Hinterlandes, gegen eindringende Feindflugzeuge.

Folglich ergibt sich daraus das die russische Luftwaffe nie verstärkte Einsätze, mit eigenen Maschinen, weit hinter den feindlichen Linien, vorsah um Flugzeuge und Flugabwehr aktiv auszuschalten und so den Himmel zu dominieren, was mehr oder weniger der "westlichen" und US-Doktrin entspräche.

Für Einsätze (weit) im feindlichen Hinterland galt demnach, nach russischen Verständnis, schon immer primär der Einsatz von Kurz- & Mittelstreckenraketen, Marschflugkörpern und Artillerie, gegen aufgeklärte und relevante Ziele.


----------



## JePe (10. Dezember 2022)

Mag sein, Ja. Dann soll T. die Vokabel entsprechend kennzeichnen. Und selbst so uebersetzt finde ich es schwer, eine russische Luftueberlegenheit zu erkennen, wenn man sich gleichzeitig zurueckziehen und Befestigungsanlagen errichten muss. _Ueberlegenheit_ suggeriert mir, dass ich mindestens einmal genommene Positionen halten oder mich weiter vorwaertsbewegen kann.

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich Russland militaerisch kleinreden will. Aber zwischen Verzwergung und Luft- oder sonstiger Ueberlegenheit gibt es noch eine ziemliche Latte an Graustufen auf der Skala, die bei T. so nicht stattfinden. Da kommt seit Februar das immer gleiche Geraune ueber russische Superflugzeuge, Superraketen, Superpanzer und Supersoldaten mit Superstrategien und haette der Krieg nach ein paar Wochen gewonnen sein muessen. Allein an der Front kommt davon irgendwie nichts an oder bringt nicht den erhofften Effekt.

Zur Erinnerung (und ohne dabei die Folgen fuer das Land und die Region in den Blick zu nehmen) - der zweite Irakkrieg begann am 20. Maerz 2003; im 7. April hatte man das Stadtzentrum erreicht. Die irakische Armee war der "Koalition der Willigen" zu der Zeit technisch unter-, zahlenmaessig aber ueberlegen. Die Ausgangsbedingungen waren rein nominell also nicht unaehnlich. Das Ergebnis nicht. Weil, um es mit einer alten ESSO-Werbung zu sagen, der Tiger im Tank nichts nuetzt wenn am Lenkrad ein Esel sitzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Mag sein, Ja. Dann soll T. die Vokabel entsprechend kennzeichnen. Und selbst so uebersetzt finde ich es schwer, eine russische Luftueberlegenheit zu erkennen, wenn man sich gleichzeitig zurueckziehen und Befestigungsanlagen errichten muss. _*Ueberlegenheit*_* suggeriert mir, dass ich mindestens einmal genommene Positionen halten oder mich weiter vorwaertsbewegen kann.*


Das ist nicht zwingend so.
Im Ersten Weltkrieg gab es immer wieder über Monate andauernde Phasen, in der eine Luftüberlegenheit zwischen Entente und Mittelmächten, hin und her wechselte.
Die Front brachte das aber nie nennenswert vorran.

Auch im Korea und Vietnamkrieg lag die Luftüberlegenheit grundsätzlich ehr bei den USA, konnte aber auch nie den gewünschten entscheidenden Effekt erfüllen.

In den 1980er Jahren, in Afghanistan, besaß die UDSSR ebenfalls theoretisch die nahezu völlige Herrschaft am Himmel, konnte damit trotzdem aber keine entscheidenden Effekte erzielen.




JePe schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich Russland militaerisch kleinreden will. Aber zwischen Verzwergung und Luft- oder sonstiger Ueberlegenheit gibt es noch eine ziemliche Latte an Graustufen auf der Skala, *die bei T. so nicht stattfinden.*


Wissen wir doch und wirst du bei ihm auch nicht geändert bekommen, weil er halt nicht sehen möchte, wie einfältig und lächerlich seine Positionen sind.
Halt irgendwo sehr ähnlich zu den Flacherdeaffen, Reichsbürger- und Verschwörungsschwurblern.
Sich lieber der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben, "um Recht zu behalten", als sich eingestehen zu müssen, das man sich verrannt hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung (und ohne dabei die Folgen fuer das Land und die Region in den Blick zu nehmen) - der zweite Irakkrieg begann am 20. Maerz 2003; im 7. April hatte man das Stadtzentrum erreicht. Die irakische Armee war der "Koalition der Willigen" zu der Zeit technisch unter-, zahlenmaessig aber ueberlegen. Die Ausgangsbedingungen waren rein nominell also nicht unaehnlich. Das Ergebnis nicht. Weil, um es mit einer alten ESSO-Werbung zu sagen, der Tiger im Tank nichts nuetzt wenn am Lenkrad ein Esel sitzt.


Der zweite Irakkrieg ist nicht wirklich ein guter Vergleich.
Der Irak hatte sich die Jahre davor bereits im ersten Irakkrieg am Iran abgekämpft, zudem war der Ausbildungstand der irakischen Armee auch ehr durch die Bank fragwürdig, was man schon im erten Irakkrieg gegen Iran sehen konnte.

Zudem besteht der Irak zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil aus ehr offenen wüstenähnlichen Gelände und besaß der Irak weder die nummerische Zahl (Boden, wie Luft), um sich am Himmel behaupten zu können, sowie nicht die Militärindustrie (nahezu zu der Zeit komplett vom Ausland abhängig) und ausländische Unterstützung, um einen längeren Krieg führen zu können.

Außerdem war der Angriff der westlichen Koalition bei weiten nicht so stümperhaft, auf eine quasi "Paradenfahrt in den Irak", ausgelegt wie im Fall von Russland in die Ukraine, sondern als ernsthafte invasive Militäroperation.

Folglich war der Irak, im zweiten Golfkrieg, entsprechend nie in der Position, wie die Ukraine im Februar und danach, um eine wirklich ernsthaft realistische Chance zu haben, sich dagegen damals behaupten zu können, da wirklich alle einfließenden Faktoren, intern wie extern, völlig zu ungunsten des Irak standen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung (und ohne dabei die Folgen fuer das Land und die Region in den Blick zu nehmen) - der zweite Irakkrieg begann am 20. Maerz 2003; im 7. April hatte man das Stadtzentrum erreicht. Die irakische Armee war der "Koalition der Willigen" zu der Zeit technisch unter-, zahlenmaessig aber ueberlegen. Die Ausgangsbedingungen waren rein nominell also nicht unaehnlich. Das Ergebnis nicht. Weil, um es mit einer alten ESSO-Werbung zu sagen, der Tiger im Tank nichts nuetzt wenn am Lenkrad ein Esel sitzt.


Die irakische Armee hatte sich doch kaum gewehrt. Die hatte eine sehr niedrige Kampfmoral.
Und es gab viele Deserteure. U.a. weil sie schon länger kein Geld mehr bekommen hatten.
Kann man mit den Soldaten der Ukraine nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zwingend so.
> Im Ersten Weltkrieg gab es immer wieder über Monate andauernde Phasen, in der eine Luftüberlegenheit zwischen Entente und Mittelmächten, hin und her wechselte.
> Die Front brachte das aber nie nennenswert vorran.
> 
> ...


Salve,

das kann man so nicht stehen lassen!
Im WWI spielte die Luftwaffe außer zu Aufklärungsmissionen eine mehr als untergeordnete Rolle, Bomber die wirklich Schaden machten waren einfach nicht vorhanden.
Im Korea Krieg konnten die USA eben am Anfang nicht wirklich die Luftherrschaft erringen, da die MIG 15 überlegen war, als man die Luftherrschaft zurück gewinnen konnte gab es auch sofort Erfolge.
Der Vietnam Krieg als Dchungelkrieg eignet sich nun gar nicht als Vergleich, weil die Deckungsmöglichkeiten ganz anderer Natur waren und sind. Mal als Stichpunkte Stollensystem der Vietkong, Agent Orange durch die USA aus reiner Verzweiflung.
Afghanistan war ein reiner Gurillia Krieg, wo Hubschrauber eine wesentlich wichtigere Rolle spielten, aber durch tragbare SAMs halt wirklich anfällig sind. Was willst du gegen Gurillia Gruppen die im Hochgebirge operieren in 15-20 Mann Stärke mit JaBos wirklich anrichten. Es gab in Afghanistan ja nie irgendwelche offenen Schlachten oder größeres Gerät der Mudschaheddin.
Vieles bei der Luftwaffe hängt eben schon von der Art des Krieges und der Umgebungsbeschaffenheit ab. Auch heute noch dürfte eine Luftwaffe wesentlich weniger Durchschlag in einem Urwald/Dschungel haben als in der Norddeutschen Tiefebenen!


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> das kann man so nicht stehen lassen!
> Im WWI spielte die Luftwaffe außer zu Aufklärungsmissionen eine mehr als untergeordnete Rolle, Bomber die wirklich Schaden machten waren einfach nicht vorhanden.


Sorry Don, aber das ist einfach nicht ganz richtig.
Sicherlich hat die Luftwaffe im Ersten Weltkrieg noch nicht die Effiziens und Wirkung erreicht (abseits der Artillerie- und Stellungsaufklärung, aber die hatte da bereits sehr großen Einfluss), welche sie zum Zweiten Weltkrieg hin, durch technischen Fortschritt, entwickelte, aber ab 1917 und in 1918 gewannen speziell nur dafür aufgestellte Bombergeschwader (z.B. mit der der Gotha G.V, mit 350kg Bombenlast, ab 1918 mit bis zu 600kg) und Luftnahunterstützung / Schlachtenflieger zunehmend ersten größeren Einfluss und Bedeutung, am laufenden Kriegsgeschehen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Korea Krieg konnten die USA eben am Anfang nicht wirklich die Luftherrschaft erringen, da die MIG 15 überlegen war, als man die Luftherrschaft zurück gewinnen konnte gab es auch sofort Erfolge.


Und konnten doch nicht das Pat am fünfzigsten Breitengrad ändern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Vietnam Krieg als Dchungelkrieg eignet sich nun gar nicht als Vergleich, weil die Deckungsmöglichkeiten ganz anderer Natur waren und sind. Mal als Stichpunkte Stollensystem der Vietkong, Agent Orange durch die USA aus reiner Verzweiflung.


Und dadrüber hinaus hat man konstant, in Nordvietnam, alles großflächig bombadiert, inkl. Hanoi.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Afghanistan war ein reiner Gurillia Krieg, wo Hubschrauber eine wesentlich wichtigere Rolle spielten, aber durch tragbare SAMs halt wirklich anfällig sind.


Eben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch heute noch dürfte eine Luftwaffe wesentlich weniger Durchschlag in einem Urwald/Dschungel haben *als in der Norddeutschen Tiefebenen!*


Oder der relativ wüstenreichen Landschaft des Irak. 

Genau dadrum geht es doch, was du scheinbar nicht verstanden hast, bei meinen Beispielen.
Du kannst Luftüberlegenheit haben, aber trotzdem diese Überlegenheit nicht entscheidend ausspielen, wenn Taktik, oder auch Schlachtfeld, den Vorteil hinfällig machen.

Alles hat Grenzen, da nützt dir die größte Überlegenheit nichts, egal ob in der Luft, oder am Boden.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Mag sein, Ja. Dann soll T. die Vokabel entsprechend kennzeichnen. Und selbst so uebersetzt finde ich es schwer, eine russische Luftueberlegenheit zu erkennen, wenn man sich gleichzeitig zurueckziehen und Befestigungsanlagen errichten muss. _Ueberlegenheit_ suggeriert mir, dass ich mindestens einmal genommene Positionen halten oder mich weiter vorwaertsbewegen kann.
> 
> Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich Russland militaerisch kleinreden will. Aber zwischen Verzwergung und Luft- oder sonstiger Ueberlegenheit gibt es noch eine ziemliche Latte an Graustufen auf der Skala, die bei T. so nicht stattfinden. Da kommt seit Februar das immer gleiche Geraune ueber russische Superflugzeuge, Superraketen, Superpanzer und Supersoldaten mit Superstrategien und haette der Krieg nach ein paar Wochen gewonnen sein muessen. Allein an der Front kommt davon irgendwie nichts an oder bringt nicht den erhofften Effekt.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung (und ohne dabei die Folgen fuer das Land und die Region in den Blick zu nehmen) - der zweite Irakkrieg begann am 20. Maerz 2003; im 7. April hatte man das Stadtzentrum erreicht. Die irakische Armee war der "Koalition der Willigen" zu der Zeit technisch unter-, zahlenmaessig aber ueberlegen. Die Ausgangsbedingungen waren rein nominell also nicht unaehnlich. Das Ergebnis nicht. Weil, um es mit einer alten ESSO-Werbung zu sagen, der Tiger im Tank nichts nuetzt wenn am Lenkrad ein Esel sitzt.



Es geht nicht um die "Superwaffen" , sondern um die allgemeine Überlegenheit und Logistik. 
Die Ukraine hatte vom ersten Tag an  verloren und kann nur durch westliche Unterstützung ihr Ende künstlich in die Länge ziehen.
Dazu reduziert sich Ihre Verhandlungsmasse immer mehr und auch in der russischen Bevölkerungen scheint sich die Ansicht von einem " Überlebenskampf" mit der Nato zu festigen.

Im Moment sieht doch jeder der sich informiert, das es für die Ukraine nicht gut läuft und sie hohe Verluste haben und das bevor der Einsatz der Mobilisierten richtig begonnen hat.

Ich habe oft, auch mit Quellen belegt das die Russen mit einer wesentlich kleineren Streitmacht und begrenzten Resourccen diese " Mission" gestartet und geführt haben und trotzdem die ukrainische Arme so hart getroffen hatten, das dieser am Ende alte Sowjetwaffen azs aller Welt geliefert wurden, um überhaupt noch kampffähig zu sein.
Sie reiten dazu mit alten M113 in die Schlacht , welche kaum Schutz vor Splittern bieten und schwach bewaffnet sind.

Es wird behauptet das Himars der " Gamechanger" ist, während man gleichwertige und effektivere Waffen, wie zB Tornado-S völlig ausklammern und auch die Überlegenheit, alleine bei Artillerie negiert. 

Die russische Luftherrschaft existiert, nur keine absolute,  weil die Ukraine über eine riesige Anzahl an Flugplätzen verfügt, die eine Dezentralisierung der Fliegerkräfte unterstützt und gelegentliche riskante Einsätze erlaubt. 
Gleichzeitig mussten dafür alle Geräte außerhalb der Ukraine zusammengekratzt werden.









						Neue Aufgabe für Mi-17: Russische US-Helikopter aus Afghanistan für die Ukraine
					

Zur Stärkung der Hubschrauberflotte besorgte die US-Regierung der afghanischen Armee einst zahlreiche Mil Mi-17. Gewartet wurden die Hubschrauber im Ausland – zum Beispiel in der Ukraine. Die darf nun einige afghanische Mi-17 dauerhaft behalten.




					www.flugrevue.de
				




Selbst Lieferungen beseitigen nicht den Mangel an Spezialisten, so das es immer schwieriger wird die gelieferte Technik effektiv zu nutzen.

Die Effektivität der russischen Luftstreitkräfte läßt sich schwer einschätzen, da Infos über Zahl der Einsätze und ihre Ergebnisse spärlich sind. Was man sieht sind Videos von Hubschraubern die nachts " Jagd" auf Fahrzeuge machen und das scheinbar sehr erfolgreich. 





						Bessere Bewaffnung für die Hubschrauber Night Hunter und Alligator
					

Auf der Verteidigungsmesse EDEX-2021 hat der russische Hersteller HPW weitere Einzelheiten über die neueste "Fire-and-Forget"-Rakete - Produktname 305E - bekannt gegeben.




					esut.de
				




14,5 Km Kampfreichweite, Nachts, ohne Laub, Infarot und keine Abwehrmöglichkeiten.

Dazu sollte man beachten wie oft im letzten halben Jahr russische Raketen abhoben um Satelliten in die Umlaufbahn zu bringen. Dies scheint die Fähigkeiten beim Erkennen von Zielen für die Russen stark verbessert zu haben.
Gleichzeitig gibt es viele Videos und Berichte über Lieferunge  neuer Technik an die Front, was auf eine wesentliche Erhöhung der Rüstungsproduktion schließen läßt.

Rückzüge aus Gebieten sind kein Zeichen von Schwäche, sondern taktischen Erfordernissen geschuldet.
Russland hatte nie die Möglichkeit alle Frontlinien ausreichend zu besetzten und zu verteidigen.
Durch ihr Verkehrsnetz und die zentrale Position, konnte die Ukraine ihre Truppen wesentlich schneller verlegen um Schwerpunkte zu bilden.
Sie hatten einfach kürzere Verbindungslinien und dazu einen befestigten Donbass, wo Massenangriffe für Russland, mit Massenverlusten gepaart wären.

Im Moment rücken die Russen an vielen wichtigen Punkten vor und bereiten damit ihre Offensive an mehreren Punkten vor und das unter riesigen Verlusten der Ukrainer.

Ihr könnt jetzt wieder vom " Putintroll" fabulieren, nur was ist, wenn sich meine Infos bestätigen und der Krieg für die Ukraine mit hohen Verlusten verloren geht?
Sie dabei Gebiete östlich des Dnepr und der Küste bis Moldawien verliert?
Ich habe von Anfang an davor gewarnt und wenn man betrachtet welche wirtschaftlichen Ressourcen dabei Russland in die Hand fallen und uns erpressbar machen, bzw wirtschaftlich schaden, ist unsere Politik nicht klug.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Das Ganze oder diese Beispiele haben aber sehr sehr wenig mit der Ukraine gegen Russland zu tun oder Nato gegen Russland, denn in beiden Fällen würde oder hilft eine durchschlagende Luftwaffe ungemein.
Die "Oblast Charkiw Offensive" der Ukraine ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie sehr die russische Luftwaffe versagt hat und oder die Gefechtfeld Luftabwehr der Ukraine funktioniert hat (siehe Gepard).
Desweiteren wie ich das schon mal ausgeführt habe, aber das wohl als zu optimistisch angesehen wird, gibt es aus russischer Sicht in der Ukraine keine wirklichen Operationen mehr. Die Russische Armee greift *ausschließlich* nur noch frontal mit Artillerieunterstützung an, sie ist sozusagen von den Ukrainern in die Eindimensonalität gezwungen worden, wohl auch weil es nicht genügend Luftunterstützung und vor allen dingen Koordination der einzelnen Truppenteile gibt.

Interessant abseits der Luftwaffe ist, das selbst russische Blogger schreiben, dass das koordinierte Vorgehen verschiedener Einheiten in einem Frontabschnitt zu unüberwindlichen Schwierigkeiten mittlerweile führt, darüber hinaus konnte man lesen, das mittlerweile Alarmeinheiten aufgestellt werden, statt Bataillionskampfgruppen wieder regulär aufzufüllen, was nochmal deutlich zur Verschärfung einer mangelnden Koordination führt.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Vietnam Krieg als Dchungelkrieg eignet sich nun gar nicht als Vergleich



Da solltest du dich noch einmal belesen. 
Was ist mit dem US Bombenterror gegen Nordvietnam? 
Kennst du nicht die Luftschlachten zwischen Phantom und Migs?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat die Luftwaffe im Ersten Weltkrieg noch nicht die Effiziens und Wirkung erreicht


Klugscheiß: Damals noch Heer 
@Don-71 Luftverteidigung, aber Flugabwehr, nicht Luftabwehr 

Topic:
Wir werden noch viele Drohnenangriffe sehen:








						Ukrainische Drohnen gegen Russlands Krieg | DW | 09.12.2022
					

Moskau spielt die Folgen der ukrainischen Luftangriffe auf seine Militärflugplätze herunter. Doch auch wenn es nur kleine Stiche sind, senden sie wichtige Signale für den weiteren Kriegsverlauf.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver
> 
> *Das Ganze oder diese Beispiele haben aber sehr sehr wenig mit der Ukraine gegen Russland zu tun oder Nato gegen Russland*, denn in beiden Fällen würde oder hilft eine durchschlagende Luftwaffe ungemein.


Dadrum ging es doch auch in dem Punkt von mir gar nicht.
Sondern um JePe allgemein aufzuzeigen, das sein Verständnis von Überlegenheit nicht automatisch bedeutet auch immer vorrücken / gewinnen zu können, was er halt mit Überlegenheit assoziiert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Russische Armee greift *ausschließlich* nur noch frontal mit Artillerieunterstützung an, sie ist sozusagen von den Ukrainern in die Eindimensonalität gezwungen worden, *wohl auch weil es nicht genügend Luftunterstützung und vor allen dingen Koordination der einzelnen Truppenteile gibt.*


Was auch bereits im Kalten Krieg ein Problem darstellte, wo man es von Sowjetseite, mit der Bodennahunterstützung, auch oft nicht hinbekommen hat (anders als die NVA), es aber auch nicht für so entscheidend hielt, da man von Szenarien ausging, die denen des WW2 weitestgehend gleichen würden.

Ein klarer Frontverlauf, mit starken Feindkräften, so das die Luftwaffe Ziele vor der mechanisierten Welle ausschaltet und die Welle dann nachrückend drüberwalzt, so das eine entsprechend gute Koordination gar nicht nötig wäre.

Also eine der vielen militärischen Altlasten, welche man selbst Jahrzehnte später immer noch nicht von russischer Seite behoben bekommen hat (französisch-britische Starheit, an WW1 Taktiken 1939 /1940, lässt grüßen).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Interessant abseits der Luftwaffe ist, das selbst russische Blogger schreiben, dass das koordinierte Vorgehen verschiedener Einheiten in einem Frontabschnitt zu unüberwindlichen Schwierigkeiten mittlerweile führt, darüber hinaus konnte man lesen, das mittlerweile Alarmeinheiten aufgestellt werden, statt Bataillionskampfgruppen wieder regulär aufzufüllen, was nochmal deutlich zur Verschärfung einer mangelnden Koordination führt.


Das Ganze hat auch nur noch wenig von einer organisierten Armee, als einer Miliz , mit katastrophaler Moral und teilweise Ausstattung und Fürhrung.

Zudem, wenn man Militärexperten glauben schenken möchte, wird da innerhalb der russischen Befehlstruktur von ganz unten nach ganz oben, bzgl. Lagebildern und Ergebnissen, gelogen das sich die Balken dabei biegen, da keiner seinen Kopf, für Misserfolge, hinhalten will (was irgendwie Alüren zum Deutschen Reich 1945 aufkommen lässt).

Da kannst du auf Stabs- / Führungsebene dann halt am Kartentisch auch soviel dirigieren wie du willst, wenn jenseits davon jeder alles macht, aber nicht mehr das geplante umsetzt / umsetzen kann.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nordvietnam





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kalten Krieg





Nightslaver schrieb:


> WW2





Nightslaver schrieb:


> WW1


Damit bitte im Militärthread weitermachen...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Damit bitte im Militärthread weitermachen...


Das hat doch Bezug zum Ukrainekrieg, da es zu erklären versucht, welche Ursachen für das aktuelle Versagen, von russischer Seite, mit reinspielen und die liegen nun einmal auch in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver
> 
> Das Ganze oder diese Beispiele haben aber sehr sehr wenig mit der Ukraine gegen Russland zu tun oder Nato gegen Russland, denn in beiden Fällen würde oder hilft eine durchschlagende Luftwaffe ungemein.
> Die "Oblast Charkiw Offensive" der Ukraine ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie sehr die russische Luftwaffe versagt hat und oder die Gefechtfeld Luftabwehr der Ukraine funktioniert hat (siehe Gepard).
> ...



Zuerst solltest du nicht alle " russischen Blogger " ernst nehmen.  Kaum jemand hat eine militärische Bildung ab Bataillion aufwärts und kennt Pläne des russischen Generalstabes.
Also überwiegend " Meinungen".

Deine " durchschlagende" Luftwaffe soll was machen?
Du erklärst das sich die Russen an der Ukrainischen Luftwaffe die Zähne ausbeißen, aber westliche soll mit einer wesentlich moderneren, komplexeren Luftabwehr der Russen keine Probleme haben?

DeinnDenkansatz ist leider etwas hinter den Realitäten zurück.
Im Moment scheinen Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber einige Probleme gegen eine starke Luftabwehr zu haben und der Einsatz von Präzisionswaffen und Drohnen ist risikoloser, billiger und damit effektiver.
Ich würde das nicht abwerten, weil auch das Fähigkeiten erfordert.
Viel hängt auch von der elektronischen Kriegsführung und C4ISR ab.

Sowjetische Kriegsführung setzte Fliegerkräfte auch mehr taktisch in Frontnähe und verzichtete auf die Bekämpfung strategischer Zuele und Infrastrukturen.
Auch in der Ukraine scheint dies durch den Eknsatz der Hubschrauber und Jagdbomber bestätigt zu werden und da sollen die Aktivitäten ziemlich hoch sein.
Da gibt es einige Videos, welche die Effektivität vermuten lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Zuerst solltest du nicht alle " russischen Blogger " ernst nehmen. Kaum jemand hat eine militärische Bildung ab Bataillion aufwärts und kennt Pläne des russischen Generalstabes.
> Also überwiegend " Meinungen".


Nein!
Die Realität die wir auf dem Schlachtfeld sehen.
Erzähl mal, welche Operationen wie Flankenmanöver, Einkesselungen etc. haben wir von den Russen gesehen, vor allen dingen in den letzten 6-8 Monaten?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Deine " durchschlagende" Luftwaffe soll was machen?
> Du erklärst das sich die Russen an der Ukrainischen Luftwaffe die Zähne ausbeißen, aber westliche soll mit einer wesentlich moderneren, komplexeren Luftabwehr der Russen keine Probleme haben?


Das hast wirklich keine Ahnung von der Nato Luftwaffe und ihren Doktrin und deine "hochkomplexe" russische Luft-Flugabwehr, konnte bis jetzt weder Angriffe ukrainischer MIG 29 mit Harm Raketen noch ukrainische SU-25 Einsätze unterbinden, von der Moskwa, den ukrainischen Drohnen auf der Krim und in Zentralrussland mal ganz zu schweigen!


Tschetan schrieb:


> DeinnDenkansatz ist leider etwas hinter den Realitäten zurück.
> Im Moment scheinen Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber einige Probleme gegen eine starke Luftabwehr zu haben und der Einsatz von Präzisionswaffen und Drohnen ist risikoloser, billiger und damit effektiver.
> Ich würde das nicht abwerten, weil auch das Fähigkeiten erfordert.
> Viel hängt auch von der elektronischen Kriegsführung und C4ISR ab.


Ja man verlegt sich auf *glasklare kriegsverbrecherische Angriffe auf zivile Infrastruktur*, weil man anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist militärische Strukturen wirklich nachhaltig anzugreifen, um diesen Krieg für sich zu enscheiden!


----------



## Optiki (10. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klugscheiß: Damals noch Heer
> @Don-71 Luftverteidigung, aber Flugabwehr, nicht Luftabwehr
> 
> Topic:
> ...


PFF das ist alles eine peinliche Veranstaltung des Westens, das die Ukraine jetzt aus dieses sowjet. Dinos etwas bastelt und damit auch noch Erfolg hat, macht die Entscheidungen des Westen und vor allem der USA noch lächerlicher. 

Die sollen endlich die Raketen liefern oder wenigstens die Systeme dafür freischalten. Jetzt im Winter die Soldaten von der Versorgung zu hindern, wäre doch mit die beste Zeit.  

Putin interessieren die Bauern auf seinem Schachtbrett nicht und die Menschen  in der Heimat wollen nur ihr Russland geschützt haben, die werden keine Anstalten machen, weil ihre Leute da zum Schutz Russlands sterben. Jede tote russische Einheit kann nicht mehr angreifen und so einfach ist es. 

Die Ukraine verliert gerade gutes Material und vor allem Soldaten, weil sie völlig zerbombe Städte unter schrecklichen Bedingungen halten, obwohl der Westen es ihnen nochmal deutlich einfacher machen könnte.   

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Ukraine Bachmut dieses Jahr noch halten wird oder ob sie sich irgendwann zurückziehen.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, welche Operationen wie Flankenmanöver, Einkesselungen


Was war Mariupol, Severodonezk,  Lissitschansk und jetzt gerade Bakmuht?
Man darf nicht vergessen das russischeTruppen sozusagen vor " laufender Kamera " operieren.
Jede Bewegung wird von westlichen Satelliten, Flugzeugen und Drohnen beobachtet und registriert,  so das es schwer ist Überraschende Aktionen zu starten.
Dazu auch die kürzeren Verbindungswege der Ukraine .

Verlegen die Russen massiv Trupoen in Richtung Charkiw, sind die Ukrainer schneller vor Ort und sie besitzen bisher wesentlich mehr Truppen.

Im Moment greifen die Russen an vielen Orten gleichzeitig an und verhindern zum Beispiel das bilden einer
" Angriffsfaust" im Süden, oder im Norden. Vielmehr sind die Ukrainer gezwungen ständig Verluste auszugleichen, um Positionen zB in Bakmuht und jetzt auch in Soledar zu halten .
Bricht zB Bakmuht zusammen, kann dies im gesamten Bereich zum Kollaps führen. Im Moment gibt es Gerüchte über Angriffsgruppen in Bakmuht.

Die ganzen Kämpfe im Donbass sind im Prinzip Versuche zu flankieren, einzukreisen, oder den Gegner durch Feuerkontrolle zum Rückzug zu zwingen.
Bakmuht ist im Moment fast von drei Seiten blockiert und Nachschubwege stehen teilweise unter Feuerkontrolle.

Soledar ist auch in der gleichen Situation. Dazu rücken die Russen in der Richtung von Yampil vor.
Maryinka das gleiche Bild.
Kremenaja, Svatova, wo die Ukrainer seit 2 Monaten anrennen, das gleiche.

Auf der anderen Seite ist diese momentane Kruegdführung für die Russen relativ " preiswert, weil sie Personal spart, auf der anderen Seite aber dem Feind hohe Verluste zufügt.
Drohnen, die der Arti Helfen, ihre Rolke als " Königin des Schlachtfeldds" zu spielen   scheinen kein Mangel zu sein unx Gegenangriffe der Ukraine zB im Bereich Piski und anderen Bereichen, führen nur zu massiven Verlusten, ohne das die Soldaten in die Nähe fjssjscher Stellungen vorrücken können.

Es ist nur noch Horror.

Ich weiß das ihr meinen Standpunkt unmöglich findet, aber ich sehe einiges anders.

Wäre der Westen nicht eingestiegen, wäre der Krieg nach wenigen Tagen, oder Wochen beendet worden .
Man hätte verhandelt und Russland wäre unter Zugzwang gewesen.
Die Ukraine wäre weitgehend unzerstört,  hätte ihre Armee und auch keine weiteren Gebiete verloren.
Dieser Punkt ist jetzt unerreichbar.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ihr meinen Standpunkt unmöglich findet, aber ich sehe einiges anders.


Würdest du doch deinen "Standpunkt" endlich mal mit ordentlichen Quellen untermauern.

Vlt. findest du ja heute Abend noch was zu deiner obigen "Analyse".
Sagen wir bis 20 Uhr?


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Würdest du doch deinen "Standpunkt" endlich mal mit ordentlichen Quellen untermauern.
> 
> Vlt. findest du ja heute Abend noch was zu deiner obigen "Analyse".
> Sagen wir bis 20 Uhr?



Erkläre doch bitte wozu du eine Quelle bekommen willst?
Darf man hier keinen Standpunkt äußern?

https://arcg.is/09O0OS   hier kann man gut reinzoomen. Die gesammte Frontlinie.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment greifen die Russen an vielen Orten gleichzeitig an und verhindern zum Beispiel das bilden einer
> " Angriffsfaust" im Süden, oder im Norden





Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielmehr sind die Ukrainer gezwungen ständig Verluste auszugleichen, um Positionen zB in Bakmuht und jetzt auch in Soledar zu halten .





Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es Gerüchte über Angriffsgruppen in Bakmuht.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kämpfe im Donbass sind im Prinzip Versuche zu flankieren, einzukreisen, oder den Gegner durch Feuerkontrolle zum Rückzug zu zwingen.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Bakmuht ist im Moment fast von drei Seiten blockiert und Nachschubwege stehen teilweise unter Feuerkontrolle.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Soledar ist auch in der gleichen Situation.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu rücken die Russen in der Richtung von Yampil vor.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Maryinka das gleiche Bild.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Kremenaja, Svatova, wo die Ukrainer seit 2 Monaten anrennen, das gleiche.





Tschetan schrieb:


> auf der anderen Seite aber dem Feind hohe Verluste zufügt.





Tschetan schrieb:


> Drohnen, die der Arti Helfen, ihre Rolke als " Königin des Schlachtfeldds" zu spielen scheinen kein Mangel zu sein unx Gegenangriffe der Ukraine zB im Bereich Piski und anderen Bereichen, führen nur zu massiven Verlusten, ohne das die Soldaten in die Nähe fjssjscher Stellungen vorrücken können.



Die Zeit läuft.


----------



## Optiki (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist diese momentane Kruegdführung für die Russen relativ " preiswert, weil sie Personal spart, auf der anderen Seite aber dem Feind hohe Verluste zufügt.
> Drohnen, die der Arti Helfen, ihre Rolke als " Königin des Schlachtfeldds" zu spielen scheinen kein Mangel zu sein unx Gegenangriffe der Ukraine zB im Bereich Piski und anderen Bereichen, führen nur zu massiven Verlusten, ohne das die Soldaten in die Nähe fjssjscher Stellungen vorrücken können.


Pisky haben die Russen doch laut dir schon vor Wochen eingenommen und sollte mittlerweile doch weit hinter der Frontlinie liegen oder? 

Zu welcher Zeit und an welchem Ort sind die Ukrainer ständig gegen die Verteidigung der Russen gelaufen und haben tausende von Verlusten erzeugt? 

Schüttele dir hier mal keinen auf die Tastatur nur weil, es gerade mal aussieht als würde 1 Prozent deiner alternativen Theorien stimmen, ist wird langsam echt nervig.. 

Russland wird sich auch kein besseres Wetter aus dem Arsch ziehen können, wir werden sehen was im Januar passiert, bis dahin werden die Ukrainer vlt Bachmut fallen lassen, aber nicht weil sie alleine Verluste haben..Putins Bauern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Zeit läuft.


Ich habe dir oben eine Karte gepostet. Die gelben Flecken sind Angriffe . Mußt nur zoomen und du wirst die genannten Orte finden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPIIOTUfR6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ich sogar schon Julian als Quelle nutzen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Zeit läuft.


Wo wir schon dabei sind warte ich bis heute eigentlich auch noch immer auf Quellen und Belege, zu diesen nachfolgenden "Prognossen" hier von ihm, die er meinte mir u.a. auch unaufgefordert per PN unterbreiten zu müssen, aber auch vor Monaten sicher irgendwo mal hier im Thread ähnlich getroffen hat, wenn ich mal ergänzen darf:



> Abgesehen davon wurde der " ukrainische Nationalismus" auch als Waffe gegen Russland im 1.Weltkrieg entwickelt und kam aus Gallizien, also Österreich und wurde als " Erfindung" des deutschen Generalstabes im 1. Weltkrieg bezeichnet.





> Die ukrainische Armee ist "tot". Sie verstecken sich in Städten, oder sitzen im Kessel des Donbass.





> Keine Luftunterstützung, kaum nennenswerte Luftabwehr und kein Nachschub.





> Im Donbass läuft im Moment das wichtigste ab und da sammelt man jeden Tag stehen gelassene Fahrzruge ein und vernichtet zurückliegende Einheiten.





> Die Russen und die Republiken, arbeiten sich systematisch vor.Sie müssen nicht in Städte, sondern vernichten die militärische Infrastruktur, Technik und Truppen die sich nicht ergeben.





> Die Ukrainer, werden wie wir nach 45 betroffen sein.





> Dazu wurden die Kisten im Laufe der Jahre modernisiert.
> Panzerung Turm und Frontwanne, Motor, Wärmebildgeräte und auch Visiere.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Pisky haben die Russen doch laut dir schon vor Wochen eingenommen und sollte mittlerweile doch weit hinter der Frontlinie liegen oder?



Klar, aber deshalb versuchen Ukrainer sie wieder zu vertreiben und die Russen wollen vorrücken.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind warte ich bis heute eigentlich auch noch immer auf Quellen und Belege, zu diesen nachfolgenden "Prognossen" hier von ihm, die er meinte mir unaufgefordert per PN unterbreiten zu müssen, aber auch vor Monaten sicher irgendwo mal hier im Thread ähnlich getroffen hat, wenn ich mal ergänzen darf:


Wenn ihr doch überall die gleichen Kriterien anlegen würdet...










						In Ukraine, Bakhmut Becomes a Bloody Vortex for 2 Militaries
					

Even as they have celebrated successes elsewhere, Ukrainian forces in one small eastern city have endured relentless Russian attacks. And the struggle to hold it is only intensifying.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Oh bitte... Bild zeigt _irgendwelche _Videos, geiler shice...


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh bitte... Bild zeigt _irgendwelche _Videos, geiler shice...


Sicher, welche Quellen erlaubst du mir?
Es ist doch nur eine Richtung erlaubt und da zählt jede "Quelle".

Wenn du das Video angesehen hättest, würdest du erkennen wie ukrainische Truppen angreifen und vernichtet werden.
Wie es si oft läuft.
Du legst Maßstäbe wie für eine Doktorarbeit an.
Beim letzten Mal hätte ich mich beim Generalstab der Russen melden müssen um zu erfahren wie ihre Personalsituation aussieht.

Hast du weiter vorne den Newsweekartikel mit dem Mozartchef gelesen?
Weil du nach Quellen fragst.









						Notorious Wagner Group targeting volunteers in Ukraine, U.S. trainer says
					

Andy Milburn of the Mozart Group told Newsweek his team won't stop operations despite direct threats from Wagner mercenaries.




					www.newsweek.com
				




"Es gibt jetzt kein Hotel im Donbass, das uns bleiben lässt, weil ihnen gesagt wurde, dass wir angegriffen werden“, sagte der pensionierte Oberst des Marine Corps."

„Sie haben Einheiten zur Überwachung. Wir können innerhalb von bis zu vier Kilometern durch direktes Feuer angegriffen werden, und sie haben Drohnen und Flugzeuge über uns“, sagte Milburn. „Wir sind wie Mäuse, die versuchen, unseren Weg durch ein Labyrinth zu finden, während diese riesige, bösartige Katze auf jeden möglichen Weg stürzt und einschlägt.“

"Sie haben außerordentlich viele Verluste erlitten", sagte Milburn über die Einheiten, die mit Mozart trainierten. „Die Zahlen, die Sie in den Medien lesen, dass etwa 70 Prozent und mehr Opfer Routine sind, sind nicht übertrieben.“

"Trotz ihrer "enormen Moral", sagte Milburn, hätten die Verteidiger "ein akutes 'Regenerationsproblem', was bedeutet, so schnell wie möglich neue Rekruten in die Linie zu bringen". Dies bedeutet, dass diejenigen, die in den Kampf geworfen werden, wenig über die Grundausbildung hinaus haben.

„Normalerweise haben etwa 80 Prozent unserer Aufnahme, die von der Linie kommt, noch nie zuvor eine Waffe abgefeuert“, sagte Milburn. "Wir haben unsere Arbeit für uns ausgeschnitten."


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Nicht nur ich frage nach Quellen.
Viele Diskussionsteilnehmer fragen dich nach Quellen und noch viel öfter warten die Anderen auf Antworten deinerseits auf deren Gegenfragen.

Aber du machst immer nur "neue" Themen auf und ignorierst die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer.
So funktioniert das nicht, wie dir auch schon mehrfach erklärt wurde.


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nicht nur ich frage nach Quellen.
> Viele Diskussionsteilnehmer fragen dich nach Quellen und noch viel öfter warten die Anderen auf Antworten deinerseits auf deren Gegenfragen.
> 
> Aber du machst immer nur "neue" Themen auf und ignorierst die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer.
> So funktioniert das nicht, wie dir auch schon mehrfach erklärt wurde.


Das stimmt nicht. Ich versuche eigentlich immer zu antworten, aber viele Quellen werden abgelehnt,  statt über Inhalte zu diskutieren,.
Am Ende, ist doch das vorwerfen "fehlender" Quellen, eine Möglichkeit andere Stimmen zum verstummen zu bringen.
Warum?
Selbst Quellen sind keine Garantie auf die Wahrheit und die Netze werden mit Propaganda geflutet,  von beiden Seiten und vieles ist reine Interpretation und hängt vom BIAS ab.
Don und ich werden immer unterschiedlich urteilen und das sollte in einer Diskussion normal und erlaubt sein.

Warum muß ich mich ständig dafür rechtfertigen, weil ich Verhandlungen und eine Einstellungen der Kampfhandlungen wünsche, während andere Raketen verlangen die bis Moskau fliegen, oder "Raubkatzen" in der eurasischen Tiefebene aussetzt  wollen.
Ich finde das verrückt.

Nicht einmal habe ich den Krieg bejubelt.
Tu was du denkst machen zu müssen.


----------



## Optiki (10. Dezember 2022)

mal ernsthaft gefragt, wer soll dieser Milburn sein und warum hab ich noch nie von der Mozart Gruppe gehört, das klingt schon wieder wie so Pseudoseitenpingo, schaut hier, der pöse Westen hat auch sowas wie die Wagnereinheiten 

auf Twitter sieht es auch mehr so aus, als würden die privaten Leute an der Front helfen 



			https://twitter.com/search?q=Andrew%20Milburn&src=typed_query


----------



## chill_eule (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich versuche eigentlich immer zu antworten


Das Problem ist, worauf du nun wirklich oft genug angesprochen wurdest, dass in deinen Antworten jeder zweite Satz *selbst wieder nur eine Frage ist*, ergo: *keine Antwort*.

So funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht, worauf man dich auch schon mehrfach hingewiesen hat.
Hier im Thema durch diverse user und auch Seitens der Moderation


----------



## Tschetan (10. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft gefragt, wer soll dieser Milburn sein und warum hab ich noch nie von der Mozart Gruppe gehört, das klingt schon wieder wie so Pseudoseitenpingo, schaut hier, der pöse Westen hat auch sowas wie die Wagnereinheiten
> 
> auf Twitter sieht es auch mehr so aus, als würden die privaten Leute an der Front helfen
> 
> ...



Was soll ich dir schreiben?

Ich hatte dazu eine Quelle gepostet . Wieder eine unbeantwortete Frage.
Noch einmal.



			https://ua.linkedin.com/company/themozartgroup
		


Sicher darf man ernst nehmen was er schreibt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, worauf du nun wirklich oft genug angesprochen wurdest, dass in deinen Antworten jeder zweite Satz *selbst wieder nur eine Frage ist*, ergo: *keine Antwort*.
> 
> So funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht, worauf man dich auch schon mehrfach hingewiesen hat.
> Hier im Thema durch diverse user und auch Seitens der Moderation



Es gibt rein rhetorische Fragen.

ZB  Im Winter ist es kalt?

Im Prinzip liegt in der Frage eine Antwort.

Die Hoffnung war dabei für bestimmte Sachverhalte Verständnis zu erzeugen.

Ich versuche übrigens darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2022)

@


Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum muß ich mich ständig dafür rechtfertigen, weil ich Verhandlungen und eine Einstellungen der Kampfhandlungen wünsche, während andere Raketen verlangen die bis Moskau fliegen, oder "Raubkatzen" in der eurasischen Tiefebene aussetzt wollen.
> Ich finde das verrückt.


Du findest es verrückt das die Ukraine ihre staatliche Souveränität, ihre Grenzen und die Freiheit ihrer Bevölkerung verteidigen will und "wir" Ihnen dabei helfen!

Deine Behauptungen, wenn der Krieg ohne westliche Hilfe in ein paar Tagen oder Wochen beendet gewesen wäre, wäre alles gut für die Ukraine gewesen, ist blanker Hohn, es ist eigentlich ein Spucken auf alle Ukrainer.
Was die Russen und selbst der Russische Präsident angekündigt hat, war nichts anderes als  das Auslöschen der Ukrainischen Nation und der Ukrainer ansich, dafür gibt es dutzende verifizierte Russische Quellen, vom Präsidenten persönlich über Staatsmedien, Pressesprecher, Diplomaten und Generälen. Von Gulag, Umerziehung, töten etc. war die Rede und wurde auch schon in den besetzten Gebieten tausenfach begonnen und ausgeführt. Butscha fand in den ersten 4 Wochen des Krieges statt.

Was du und Russland willst ist eine Kapitulation der Ukraine, das Russland seine Vorherrschaft in Osteuropa weiter ausbauen kann, um ein Hegemon in Europa zu werden und die USA als Schutzmacht zu vertreiben, das hast du hier im Forum schon mehrfach bestätigt und dazu ist dir und zumindestens der russischen Regierung jedes Mittel recht.


----------



## Optiki (10. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was soll ich dir schreiben?
> 
> Ich hatte dazu eine Quelle gepostet . Wieder eine unbeantwortete Frage.
> Noch einmal.
> ...


Du sollst mir bitte hoffentlich gar nicht mehr direkt schreiben! Wie bist du auf diesen Artikel gekommen? Du hast diesen Artikel wieder aus deiner Echokammer oder nicht? Wenn ich den Namen Milburn suche, kommen bei Google News nur Schrottportale und bei Twitter befasst sich nur ein bestimmte Art von Leuten damit. 

Ich habe mich Monate mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt und weder den Namen noch Mozart jemals gehört, deswegen habe ich gefragt, wer das bitte sein soll. 

Das die Verluste der Ukrainer dort hoch sind, hat auch keiner bestritten, nur das den Russen um Irzium am Ende auch nichts geholfen. Russland hat nicht plötzlich hunderte neue Soldaten, T90 und eine gut funktionierende Luftunterstützung. 

Was für ein unbeantwortet Frage? Du brauchst dich nicht schon wieder absichtlich dumm stellen, wir wissen alle das du nur deine Rolle spielst und was deine Quellen sind.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> .Putins Bauern


Was für ein Wahnsinn


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für ein Wahnsinn


Wenn unser Scholz schon beim Bürgerforum explizit sagt, das Putin ihm bei jedem Telefonat erzählt er hört nicht auf, weil er noch erobern will, was erwartest du dann?
Man kann einfach nur nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Westen und eben auch Deutschland die Ukraine nicht noch viel massiver unterstützt, wenn Zar Wladimir schon am Telefon nicht seine imperialen Absichten verschweigt!
Deshalb Deutsche Großkatzen in die Eurasische Tiefebene!








						Ukraine-Krieg: Olaf Scholz dämpft Hoffnung auf Einlenken Putins
					

Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz hat bei einem Termin in Potsdam über seine Telefonate mit Wladimir Putin gesprochen – und zeigte sich wenig zuversichtlich: »Er will einfach einen Teil des ukrainischen Territoriums erobern mit Gewalt«.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Scholz will weiter mit Putin reden
					

Ist Russlands Präsident Putin noch zugänglich für Gespräche? Diese Hoffnung hegt offenbar Bundeskanzler Scholz. "Wir sind völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung", sagt er.  Aber er wolle den Moment erleben, "wo es möglich ist, rauszukommen aus der Situation".




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2022)

Was meint ihr? Scholz spricht öffentlich davon das die Gefahr eines Atomkrieges (weitgehend) gebannt ist. In der Slowakei ist ein Wartungs und Reparaturzentrum im Aufbau. Es sind rund 5000 Ukrainer zur Ausbildung hier bzw. sie werden erwartet. Werden sie endlich ein paar Raubkatzen mit nach Hause nehmen können?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Scholz spricht öffentlich davon das die Gefahr eines Atomkrieges (weitgehend) gebannt ist. In der Slowakei ist ein Wartungs und Reparaturzentrum im Aufbau. Es sind rund 5000 Ukrainer zur Ausbildung hier bzw. sie werden erwartet. Werden sie endlich ein paar Raubkatzen mit nach Hause nehmen können?


Von Seiten der USA hat man ja jüngst erst wieder bekräftigt, das man gerne Lieferungen des Leopard (2) für die Ukraine sehen würde und die Ukraine wollen ja selbst, vor allen anderen Optionen, eben auch gerne  den Leopard 2 haben und die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie wäre sowieso schon zweimal dafür zu gewinnen, als weitere gute Werbung, für Waffen "made in Germany".

Da gibt es halt nichts besseres als einen laufenden Krieg, in welchen das Waffensystem, durch gute Ergebnisse im Einsatz und das Lob des Nutzers, gut dasteht.

Und bei allem (deutschen) "Dilettantismus", bzgl. Ersatzteile (PzH 2000) und Munition (Gepard), zum trotz, loben die Ukrainer bis dato ja, in der Öffentlichkeit, wirklich alles, bzgl. der Ergebnisse, bis über das Knie, was sie an Waffen aus Deutschland bekommen haben (MARS, PzH 2000, Gepard, Iris-T, ect).

Mehr kann sich halt kein Rüstungsunternehmen an (kostenloser) positiver Publicitiy  wünschen. 

Ich denke daher die USA sollten Scholz gegenüber entsprechend ruhig noch deutlich mehr Druck machen, damit er und mit ihm die Bundesregierung, bei dem Thema, endlich mal in Bewegung kommt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> was sie an Waffen aus Deutschland bekommen haben (MARS, PzH 2000, Gepard, Iris-T, ect).


Mars ist keine deutsche Entwicklung 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke daher die USA sollten Scholz gegenüber entsprechend ruhig noch deutlich mehr Druck machen, damit er und mit ihm die Bundesregierung, bei dem Thema, endlich mal in Bewegung kommt.


Wie ernst können die USA werden, wenn sie keine M1 liefern. Ja der Leo 2 mag besser sein, auch in der Situation,
aber bei dem was benötigt wird gibt es eh kein entweder oder, man bräuchte M1 und Leo 2.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie ernst können die USA werden, wenn sie keine M1 liefern. Ja der Leo 2 mag besser sein, auch in der Situation,
> aber bei dem was benötigt wird gibt es eh kein entweder oder, man bräuchte M1 und Leo 2.


Und was bringt jetzt diese Diskussion?
Haben die Ukrainer dafür irgendeinen Nutzen?
Deine Erbsenzählerei in allen Ehren, das hilft im Moment nicht!
Hättten wir einen Schmidt oder Kohl als Kanzler, hätten die schon längst gehandelt, die haben sich jedenfalss nicht bei jedem Furz in die Hose geschissen und es ging Ihnen um diese Land auch aus patriotischer Sicht!
Ohne das sie dabei Nationalistisch waren, dieser Patriotismus geht neben Schröder, Merkel auch Scholz ab.
Der Phoenix Abend (heute Abend) war mal wieder aufschlußreich, was , wer und warum eher (Vaterlands) Verräter sind!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft gefragt, wer soll dieser Milburn sein und warum hab ich noch nie von der Mozart Gruppe gehört, das klingt schon wieder wie so Pseudoseitenpingo, schaut hier, der pöse Westen hat auch sowas wie die Wagnereinheiten


Laut dem von tschetan verlinkten newsweek-artikel (post 15779) hilft "Mozart" bei der evakuierung von zivilisten von der frontlinie und bildet teils ukrainische kämpfer aus.
Die sind also mit nichten das gegenstück zu "Wagner" und noch nichtmal eine richtige kampfgruppe. (waffen wohl eher zur selbstverteidigung)


----------



## Optiki (11. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für ein Wahnsinn


Den ganzen November gab es solche Videos zu sehen, also keine Ahnung warum die Russen da so ohne Verluste oder halt nur wenige ausgekommen sein sollen, vlt in seiner Traumwelt. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laut dem von tschetan verlinkten newsweek-artikel (post 15779) hilft "Mozart" bei der evakuierung von zivilisten von der frontlinie und bildet teils ukrainische kämpfer aus.
> Die sind also mit nichten das gegenstück zu "Wagner" und noch nichtmal eine richtige kampfgruppe. (waffen wohl eher zur selbstverteidigung)


Hatte ich mir dann auch nochmal durchgelesen, die haben auch einen Artikel mit aus dem April, wo er auch extrem schwarzes Bild malt, was natürlich verständlich ist, wenn sie Leuten direkt an der Front helfen. 

Ich hatte auch mal ein Interview im frühen Sommer von freiwilligen Kämpfern aus Skandinavien gelesen, welcher auch sagte, das fast alle Verluste aus Artillerie resultieren. 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch einige Videos unter welche Bedingungen dort Leute evakuiert werden, da laufen eindeutig Zivilisten, weibliche Rentner und die Russen halten trotzdem voll rein, entweder denen ist alles egal oder sie haben auch keine Übersicht mit Drohnen.   


Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie dieses der Westen greift nicht ein und Russland hat einen schnellen Sieg hätte funktionieren sollen. Die Ukrainer waren immerhin gut genug vorbereitet, das sie einige Eliteeinheiten erfolgreich im Gebiet vor Kiev stoppen und stark dezimieren  konnten und was wäre dann passiert? Die hatten doch schon so Problem mit ihrer Versorgung.

Die Russen haben die wenigen Jets und einige stationäre Flugabwehrsystem zerstört, aber davon verschwinden ja nicht einfach BUK und andere Systeme. 

Dann hätte es vlt  die Situation vom Mariupol einfach noch 3-4 mal gegeben, mit Tausenden oder Millionen von Toden Zivilisten.

Er kommt doch immer mit seinen Zahlen lügen nicht, wie ist nochmal das Verhältnis der Verluste bei einer solchen Situation.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Warum muß ich mich ständig dafür rechtfertigen, weil ich Verhandlungen und eine Einstellungen der Kampfhandlungen wünsche, während andere Raketen verlangen die bis Moskau fliegen, oder "Raubkatzen" in der eurasischen Tiefebene aussetzt wollen.
> Ich finde das verrückt.


Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, ich fordere nach den permanenten Angriffen auf ukrainische zivile Infrastruktur (Kriegsverbrechen nach der Genfer Konvension), die ESKALATION des Krieges durch den Westen!
Umstellung der Wirtschat auf 20-25% Rüstungindustrie, hauptsächlich zur Produktion von Munition und deutsche Panzer für die Ukraine!

Na kommt m,al irgend etwas von dir, wenn du nicht irgendwelche Lügen Behauptungen aufstellen kannst??????


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

> 10.12.2022 • 22:22 Uhr
> Odessa möglicherweise Monate ohne Strom​
> Nach russischen Drohnenangriffen werden große Teile der ukrainischen Region Odessa und die gleichnamige Stadt am Schwarzen Meer über längere Zeit keinen Strom haben. Bis das Netz vollkommen wiederhergestellt sei, könnten bis zu drei Monate vergehen, teilte das Energieministerium von Odessa mit. Familien, die keinen Strom in ihren Wohnungen hätten, sollten die Region nach Möglichkeit verlassen. Gouverneur Maxym Martschenko hatte zuvor mitgeteilt, mehrere Energieanlagen seien gleichzeitig zerstört worden, deshalb gebe es nur noch Strom für essenzielle Einrichtungen wie Krankenhäuser, Geburtskliniken, Pumpstationen oder Kraftwerke. Der Energieversorger DTEK teilte auf Facebook mit, das Ausmaß der Zerstörung sei gewaltig. Reparaturteams würden mit den Arbeiten beginnen, sobald das Militär die Freigabe dafür gebe.


Dann werden sich wohl  jede Menge Flüchtlinge aus dieser Region auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was bringt jetzt diese Diskussion?


Nochmal:
Es geht mir darum, dass ich das einfach nicht verstehe was beim Thema Panzer abgeht, ich verstehe es nicht.
Das ist kein "sollen die anderen erstmal machen". Irgendwas zu diesem Thema wissen wir nicht.
Eskalationspotenzial durch Waffenlieferungen? Ja Scholz hat seine Sorgen geäußert, aber auch Biden liefert
wegen dieser Sorgen auch keine ATACMS. 
Aber zu den M1 schweigen die USA und ich verstehe es nicht, es geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein und ich
kenne niemanden der mir mehr geliefert hat als Ausreden, dass die Wartung ja soooo viel schwieriger sei
als bei den Leos oder man ja keinen Diesel nutzen könnte (was ja auch gelogen ist).
Deutschland windet sich beim Thema Panzer, die USA schweigen (und finanzieren mit NL die Aufarbeitung alter T72).


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Nicht einmal habe ich den Krieg bejubelt.


Was gibt es denn als Russlandtreuer zu jubeln ??? Nichts gibt es zu jubeln, nur trauern, und das weißt du auch...

Sieht das für dich nach Jubel aus ? : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8aWrPAduQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Er kommt doch immer mit seinen Zahlen lügen nicht, wie ist nochmal das Verhältnis der Verluste bei einer solchen Situation.


Ich verteidige tschetan nicht. Allerdings solltet ihr seine links ab und zu mal lesen (außer die vorschau zeigt schon kyrillische schrift-> da spare auch ich mir die energie für`s übersetzen lassen) und dann werdet ihr auch feststellen, das die aufregung komplett für umsonst ist.
Tschetan hat die angewohnheit zu seinem vorteil zu zitieren was darin endet, das er zusammenhänge herstellt die nicht gegeben sind. Es ist schließlich ein unterschied ob man helfer, die nur zivilisten "bergen" wollen, oder ausgebildete soldaten mit hang zur gegenwehr beschießt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Es geht mir darum, dass ich das einfach nicht verstehe was beim Thema Panzer abgeht, ich verstehe es nicht.


Ganz einfach, man will russland, und damit auch china, nichts zur analyse überlassen, mit hinblick auf einen taiwan-konflikt der unausweichlich irgendwann kommt. (gilt für den M1 wie auch den leo2) Das den ami`s es dabei egal ist ob putin einen leo zur analyse bekommt, kann man sich ja denken.
Bei unserem kanzler schaut es dagegen so aus, das er einfach nur angst hat. In einem atom-krieg sind wir halt die front-linie... (russische medien fordern doch teilweise schon atombomben auf berlin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne)


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sieht das für dich nach Jubel aus ? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immerhin stoßen sie auf etwas an. Auf ihre "Waffenbrüderschaft".


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Immerhin stoßen sie auf etwas an. Auf ihre "Waffenbrüderschaft".


Wenn das Vorstoßen nicht gelingt wird halt nur angestoßen


----------



## Sparanus (11. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, man will russland, und damit auch china, nichts zur analyse überlassen, mit hinblick auf einen taiwan-konflikt der unausweichlich irgendwann kommt.


Unsinn, das sind 30 Jahre alte Fahrgestelle mit 20 bis 30 Jahre alter Technik, das ist nichts besonders.
Sogar der Irak hat M1 bekommen die der IS dann erobert hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mars ist keine deutsche Entwicklung



Weiß ich, dass das grundsätzliche Fahrzeug keine deutsche Entwicklung ist, aber einige Dinge die MARS, über simples Raketen ins Ziel schießen, noch kann, sind deutsche Erweiterungen, für das Waffensystem.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn, das sind 30 Jahre alte Fahrgestelle mit 20 bis 30 Jahre alter Technik, das ist nichts besonders.


Und wenn der 100 jahre alt wäre... Der M1 ist nunmal noch im aktiven dienst und da überlässt man ihn nicht mal einfach einem potenziellen gegner (und gibt ihm auch nicht unbedingt die chance dazu) und schon garnicht, wenn der vermutlich noch weiter zurück liegt. Und darauf vertrauen das die ukrainer, vor der aufgabe, die technik darin noch ganz platt machen würde ich auch nicht. Die werden dann nur zusehen das sie überleben. (wie jeder andere auch)


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sogar der Irak hat M1 bekommen die der IS dann erobert hat.


Ein vergleich von IS und russland... Da dürfte sich der IS aber jetzt beleidigt fühlen. Ich glaube nicht das die so konsequent gegen zivilisten vor gehen wie russland.
Mal davon ab, das können des IS in allen ehren, aber deren technikanalyse und -nachbaufähigkeiten dürften an die von russland und china eher nicht heran kommen. Die versuchen nur die technik zu verstehen und zu benutzen bis sie auseinander fällt.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...Die versuchen nur die technik zu verstehen und zu benutzen bis sie auseinander fällt.


Du übersiehst das der IS alles verhökert was Kohle bringt. Von Raubgräbertum in Historischen Stätten, über Drogen und bei einem M1 werden sie auch nicht halt machen, wenn es entsprechend finanzstarke Interessenten gibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du übersiehst das der IS alles verhökert was Kohle bringt. Von Raubgräbertum in Historischen Stätten, über Drogen und bei einem M1 werden sie auch nicht halt machen, wenn es entsprechend finanzstarke Interessenten gibt.


Und du übersiehst, das man mit drogen, antiquitäten und sonstigem nur schlecht nach dem gegner werfen kann. Da ist man mit einem panzer schon etwas effektiver unterwegs.   
Gibt es denn zu verkäufen des IS etwas aus der gerüchte-küche oder wenigstens ein anzeichen, das russland/china bei ihrem gerät etwas von us-amerikanischer technik übernommen haben könnte? 

Aber um mal wieder etwas zum thema bei zu tragen...









						Verluste für Russland: Russische Truppen in Bakhmut abgewehrt
					

Die ukrainischen Luftangriffstruppen konnten eine russische Truppe aufhalten, die ihre Stellung in Bakhmut identifizieren wollte. Der News-Ticker.




					www.fr.de
				





> *+++20.08 Uhr: *Der ukrainische Generalstab hat eine Reihe von Luftangriffen gegen Ziele in den russisch besetzten Gebieten des Landes bestätigt. Zeitgleich seien seit Samstagabend eine Reihe von Kommandostellen, Unterkünften und Nachschublagern mit Rohr- und Raketenartillerie beschossen worden, heißt es in der Mitteilung der Militärführung in Kiew. Die genauen Ziele wurden jedoch nicht genannt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wenn der 100 jahre alt wäre... Der M1 ist nunmal noch im aktiven dienst und da überlässt man ihn nicht mal einfach einem potenziellen gegner


Du hättest bei einem Golf 5 wahrscheinlich auch Angst vor Industriespionage oder?


----------



## JePe (12. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hatte vom ersten Tag an  verloren und kann nur durch westliche Unterstützung ihr Ende künstlich in die Länge ziehen.



Ach so ist das. Von aussen wirkt es eher so, als haette Russland sich uebernommen und koennte den Krieg derzeit nicht zuletzt durch iranische Waffen ueberhaupt weiterfuehren? Aber das ist bestimmt alles Kaese. In Wahrheit hat der russische Baer einen Fuchs gefruehstueckt und behaelt den richtig heissen Shice in der Hinterhand fuer ... ja, fuer was nur? Schlechte Zeiten?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu reduziert sich Ihre Verhandlungsmasse immer mehr(...)



Du meinst bestimmt ukrainisches Staatsgebiet? Das "reduziert" sich nicht durch die Dreistigkeit der Ukraine, die verdiente Kapitulatioin zu verweigern, sondern durch den russischen Feldzug. Und zwar schon seit 2014. Neu ist eigentlich nur, dass man inzwischen auch mit bereits regulaeren Soldaten© schiesst. Dejavu, anyone?



Tschetan schrieb:


> (...)und auch in der russischen Bevölkerungen scheint sich die Ansicht von einem " Überlebenskampf" mit der Nato zu festigen.



Scheint es das? Woran genau machst Du das fest? Als das noch moeglich war, sind Russen im wehrfaehigen Alter eher in NATO-Mitgliedsstaaten oder NATO-Anwaerter geflohen. Das scheint mir ein Widerspruch zu sein? Aber scheinbar bist Du ja naeher dran am Puls der Russen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht doch jeder der sich informiert, das es für die Ukraine nicht gut läuft und sie hohe Verluste haben und das bevor der Einsatz der Mobilisierten richtig begonnen hat.



So richtig Shice laeuft es vor allem fuer Russland.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe oft, auch mit Quellen belegt das die Russen mit einer wesentlich kleineren Streitmacht und begrenzten Resourccen diese " Mission" gestartet und geführt haben und trotzdem die ukrainische Arme so hart getroffen hatten, das dieser am Ende alte Sowjetwaffen azs aller Welt geliefert wurden, um überhaupt noch kampffähig zu sein.



Yeah. Unvergessen, wie die ukrainische Armee auf dem Weg nach Kiew erst zum Stehen kam und dann Reissaus nahm. Oder so aehnlich.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Sie reiten dazu mit alten M113 in die Schlacht , welche kaum Schutz vor Splittern bieten und schwach bewaffnet sind.



Und damit nicht genug draengen sie damit auch noch die Russen zurueck.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Es wird behauptet das Himars der " Gamechanger" ist(...)



Nach einer Deiner Quellen war HIMARS den Russen sogar einen eigenen "Algorithmus" wert. Der wird kuenftig dann dafuer sorgen, dass 11 von 10 abgeschossenen Flugkoerpern zerstoert werden. So aehnlich wie die Wahlergebnisse in den gestohlenen befreiten Gebieten.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die russische Luftherrschaft existiert, nur keine absolute,  weil die Ukraine über eine riesige Anzahl an Flugplätzen verfügt, die eine Dezentralisierung der Fliegerkräfte unterstützt und gelegentliche riskante Einsätze erlaubt.



Welche "Fliegerkraefte"? Mir wurde ein paar Zeilen weiter oben versichert, dass Russland die Ukraine eigentlich schon in den ersten Kriegstagen so schwer getroffen hat, dass da kaum noch Material vorhanden ist.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig gibt es viele Videos und Berichte über Lieferunge  neuer Technik an die Front, was auf eine wesentliche Erhöhung der Rüstungsproduktion schließen läßt.



Ja. Der Papagei vom Frisoer meines Schwippschwagers hat auch sowas gehoert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Rückzüge aus Gebieten sind kein Zeichen von Schwäche, sondern taktischen Erfordernissen geschuldet.



Scheinbar dient Sun Tzu in der russischen Armee.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr könnt jetzt wieder vom " Putintroll" fabulieren, nur was ist, wenn sich meine Infos bestätigen und der Krieg für die Ukraine mit hohen Verlusten verloren geht?



Kommt auf die Perspektive an. Aus der russischen: Konfetti! Aus Deiner wohl auch. Aus Deiner "Zwiegespaltenheit" ueber den russischen Ueberfall hast Du ja wenig Hehl gemacht. Der Rest der Welt sieht es vermutlich eher als Verbrechen und Zivilisationsbruch an und wird Russland kuenftig zu Syrien und Nordkorea an den Katzentisch setzen. Obervolta mit Atomwaffen eben. Irgendwann werden die Russen merken, dass man die nicht essen kann. Wenn es soweit ist, moechte ich nicht in Putins schlabberiger alter Haut stecken,


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hättest bei einem Golf 5 wahrscheinlich auch Angst vor Industriespionage oder?


Mal davon ab das ein golf 5 in meinen augen nicht als kriegsgerät taugt... VW bietet technik-updates für alte modelle an???    Wieso hat mir das noch keiner gesagt und welche tür muß ich ein treten damit mein  6 jahre alter 122 PS diesel endlich die aktuellste (nicht beta-) firmware bekommt? Das würde mir ja schon reichen, denn die aktuelle ausführung braucht gut 1-1,5L diesel weniger auf 100 km als meiner.

Und wieder zum thema


			Ukrainische Streitkräfte überraschen Söldnergruppe Wagner in Hotel – Tote
		




> Ukrainische Streitkräfte haben offenbar am Wochenende ein Hotel im Osten des Landes angegriffen, in dem sich Anhänger der Söldnergruppe Wagner aufhielten. Laut dem örtlichen Gouverneur wurden zahlreiche Söldner dabei getötet.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

> Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte bereiten sich einem Medienbericht zufolge möglicherweise auf eine Gegenoffensive in der Region Saporischschja vor. Wie das US-Magazin "Forbes" berichtet, haben sich russische und ukrainische Geschütze am vergangenen Freitag in der Gegend um Huljajpole und Polohy gegenseitig unter Feuer genommen. Die beiden Städte liegen etwas mehr als 100 Kilometer von dem strategisch wichtigen Verkehrsknotenpunkt Melitopol entfernt.
> 
> Artillerieduelle seien in der Gegend keine Seltenheit. Ungewöhnlich sei aber der Grund des Gefechts, schreibt das Magazin. Denn russischen Quellen nach soll Kiew mechanisierte Verbände um Huljajpole zusammengezogen haben. Daraufhin hätte die russische Artillerie das Feuer eröffnet.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Bereitet Kiew neue Offensive im Süden vor?

Wenn das so stimmt und die Angriffe der ukrainischen Armee erfolgreich sind, dann könnte Russland ein wichtigen Nachschubweg verlieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Ich versuche eigentlich immer zu antworten, aber viele Quellen werden abgelehnt,  statt über Inhalte zu diskutieren,.



Ablehnen? Wen es nur darum ginge. Du wurdest alleine auf der vorangehenden Seite zu Quellen für NEUNZEHN von dir verbreiteten Behauptungen gefragt. Du hast gerade einmal zwei Links gepostet und nich einmal dargelegt, wie diese deine Märchen unterstützen sollten. Ich hatte dich vor mehreren Wochen dreimal zu Quellen für drei deiner Behauptungen gefragt. Du hast keine einzige geliefert.



> Am Ende, ist doch das vorwerfen "fehlender" Quellen, eine Möglichkeit andere Stimmen zum verstummen zu bringen.



Nein. Es ist eine, um genau zu sein DIE Möglichkeit, um Trolle loszuwerden, die systematisch Lügen verbreiten. Es ist eine alte Weißheit, dass es leichter ist, Märchen zu erfinden als Wahrheiten zu ermitteln und dass es deswegen bescheuert ist, jede Lüge mit einen Gegenbeweiß zu parieren. Stattdessen ist derjenige, der etwas behauptet, gefordert, einen Beleg zu bringen. Jemanden, der Interesse an einer faktenbasierten Diskussion hat, fällt das relativ leicht. Jemand, der systematisch Progpagandalügen verbreitet will, aber keinerlei Diskussionsinteresse hat, wird mit Ausflüchten, unpassenden oder keinen Links und neue Behauptungen reagieren.
Du reagierst mit Ausflüchten (eben hier gerade wieder), unpassenden oder keinen Links (meist letzteres) und neuen Behauptungen. Vergangene Woche hast du beinahe alle zwei Tage neue Aussagen reingeschmissen und bis kein einziges Mal auch nur auf ein Zehntel der Rückfragen zu deiner vorherigen Geschichte eingegangen.


Aber lass mich dem Fragenkatalog noch ein paar hinzufügen (denen von anderen gestellten schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an), damit es dir nicht an Chancen mangelt, deinen Diskussionswillen zu beweisen. Bzw. damit es der Moderation nicht an Chancen mangelt, dir bei jeder neuen Behauptung, die spamst, für jede vorangehende Frage von mir oder anderen, auf die du nicht einmal versuchst, eine solide Antwort zu geben, ein paar Tage Urlaub zu spendieren.




Tschetan schrieb:


> "Trotz ihrer "enormen Moral", sagte Milburn, hätten die Verteidiger "ein akutes 'Regenerationsproblem', was bedeutet, so schnell wie möglich neue Rekruten in die Linie zu bringen". Dies bedeutet, dass diejenigen, die in den Kampf geworfen werden, wenig über die Grundausbildung hinaus haben.
> 
> „Normalerweise haben etwa 80 Prozent unserer Aufnahme, die von der Linie kommt, noch nie zuvor eine Waffe abgefeuert“, sagte Milburn. "Wir haben unsere Arbeit für uns ausgeschnitten."



Frage, die vor jeder Beschäftigung mit diesen Behauptungen beantwortet werden soll: Was hat dieser Milburn und sein Organisation überhaupt für eine Bedeutung für den Krieg in der Ukraine? Wie weit reicht ihr Überblick? Über einen wie großen Teil der Abläufe kann sie als Primärquelle dienen?




Tschetan schrieb:


> Jede Bewegung wird von westlichen Satelliten, Flugzeugen und Drohnen beobachtet und registriert,  so das es schwer ist Überraschende Aktionen zu starten.



Quelle?



> Dazu auch die kürzeren Verbindungswege der Ukraine .



Die waren Russland (und jedem anderen Besitzer einer Landkarte) von Anfang bekannt. Wieso ist die russische Armee darauf nicht vorbereitet?



> Verlegen die Russen massiv Trupoen in Richtung Charkiw, sind die Ukrainer schneller vor Ort und sie besitzen bisher wesentlich mehr Truppen.



Deinen eigenen Aussagen zu Folge ist das ukrainische Militär an praktisch allen Fronten von überlegenen russischen Angreifern akut bedroht, trotz seiner angeblichen zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit. Wie sollten sie also Truppen nach Charkiw verlegen, ohne andere eine andere Front aufzugeben?
Was sollten sie überhaupt mit Truppen in Charkiw? Die Stadt liegt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr an der Front.



> Im Moment greifen die Russen an vielen Orten gleichzeitig an



Quelle?
Zumindest in westlichen Medien finden sich nur für eine einzige Stadt nennenswerte Vormarschversuche. Kampfhandlungen an anderen Frontabschnitten scheinen zu gleichen Teilen aus Offensive und Deffensive zu bestehen bzw. sind Geplänkel auf der Stelle, aber scheinbar keine Angriffe. Insbesondere Gebietsgewinne zeichnen sich nirgendwo ab.



> Bricht zB Bakmuht zusammen, kann dies im gesamten Bereich zum Kollaps führen.



Wieso? Und insbesondere: Wieso sollte das diesmal der Fall sein, aber nicht bei dem halben Dutzend deiner Behauptung nach "entscheidender" Städte, die Russland seit dem Frühsommer angegriffen hat, worauf in keinem einzigen Fall ein Zusammenbruch der ukrainischen Verteidigung folgte?



> Im Moment gibt es Gerüchte über Angriffsgruppen in Bakmuht.



Quellen? Belastbarkeit der Quellen? Umfang der Angriffstruppen? Vergleich zur Kampfkraft der Verteidiger?



Spoiler



Inhaltslose Gerüchte kann es immer geben. Beispiel


			
				ruyen_macarans neuestes Märchenbuch schrieb:
			
		

> Vor Tschetans Tastatur sitzt ein Troll, der Geld von Putin erhält


So, jetzt gibt es das Gerücht, du wärst ein bezahlter Propagandaverbreiter. Aber ist dieses Gerücht was wert? Postest du deinen Senf wirklich nur wegen dem Geld oder steckt auch persönlicher Idealismus dahinter? Wieviel Geld ist es eigentlich? Kommt es wirklich von Putin?

Bleibt alles unbeantwortet. Die Aussage "Es gibt ein Gerücht, Putin würde jemanden in Tschetans Haushalt dafür reich belohnen, politische Diskussionen im PCGH-X-Forum zu stören" ist zwar richtig (ich muss es wissen, habe das Gerücht ja selsbt geschaffen!) aber sie ist vollkommen wertlos für diese Diskussion, denn das Gerücht an sich ist einfach von irgendwem in die Welt gesetzt worden, der über das gesagte gar kein exaktes Wissen haben kann.





> Man hätte verhandelt und Russland wäre unter Zugzwang gewesen.



Quelle?



> Die Ukraine wäre weitgehend unzerstört,  hätte ihre Armee und auch keine weiteren Gebiete verloren.



Quelle? Wie passt dass zu Putins Forderungen nach einer Demilitarisierung der Ukraine und einer Absetzung der von den Ukrainern gewählten Regierung, die bereits vor Kriegsbeginn aufgestellt wurden respektive als Grund für den gesamten Krieg genannt werden?



Tschetan schrieb:


> der Einsatz von Präzisionswaffen und Drohnen ist ... billiger



Quelle?



> Viel hängt auch von der elektronischen Kriegsführung und C4ISR ab.



Quelle? Bzw. überhaupt erstmal eine Erläuterung des Wieso, weshalb und vor allem Wieviels?



> Auch in der Ukraine scheint dies durch den Eknsatz der Hubschrauber und Jagdbomber bestätigt zu werden und da sollen die Aktivitäten ziemlich hoch sein.



Quelle?



> Da gibt es einige Videos, welche die Effektivität vermuten lassen.



Quelle?
(Nicht der Videos, niemand hier hat Lust sich stundenlang Propaganda anzuschauen, sondern Quelle des Schlussfolgerungen, die die Effektivität von Waffeneinsätzen in einem 10000de km² großen Einsatzgebiet aus ein paar Videos herleiten können.)



So, das sind jetzt 23 weitere Fragen, die zusammen mit mehreren Dutzend bestehenden auf Antworten warten.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte da noch so ein paar Dinge (August) auf die er noch Quellen schuldet:


> Ihr solltet auch zwischen Donbassmiliz und russischer Armee unterscheiden. Die Milizen sind häufig mit Beutewaffen und älterem Gerät ausgestattet.





> Moderne Panzer sind in der Bedienung viel zu kompliziert und erfordert eine wesentlich längere Ausbildung.





> Daher ist modernes Equipment dort nicht verschwendet.





> Scheinbar liefern die USA Technik über  das Meer und mit der Einnahme von Odessa, würde das wegfallen.





> Es gibt auch Berichte über das sammeln von Hubschraubern und Flugzeugen in der Region, so das sogar Luftlandeoperationen mit bis zu 16k Truppen vermutet werden.


Und (September):


> Russische Panzer tauchten aus neu errichteten Zementbefestigungen auf, um Infanterie mit großkalibriger Artillerie zu sprengen, sagten die verwundeten ukrainischen Soldaten. Die Fahrzeuge würden dann unter den Betonunterständen zurückweichen, abgeschirmt von Mörser- und Raketenbeschuss.


("Kommischerweise" wurden besagte "Betonbunker" nur nie gefunden....)


----------



## Optiki (14. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Bereitet Kiew neue Offensive im Süden vor?
> 
> Wenn das so stimmt und die Angriffe der ukrainischen Armee erfolgreich sind, dann könnte Russland ein wichtigen Nachschubweg verlieren.


Selbst wenn, werden sie die nächsten Wochen erstmal die Bedingungen schaffen und dort Versorgungslinien und Kommandoposten unter Beschuss nehmen. Generell müssen sie sowieso auf besseres wetter bzw. bessere Böden warten 

Maxxpro oder wie Dinger heißen haben massive Probleme mit den aktuellen Bedingungen


----------



## Kassalowski (14. Dezember 2022)

@Tschetan - damit Du mal wahrnimmst, was deine Buddies so verbrechen:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603097293896536064

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soll (in) Maryinka sein, südwestlich vor Donezk.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2022)

Bei den Russen liegen anscheinend die Nerven blank!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1603751496570519555

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja ja die antisemitische Karte spielen, weil sich die Ukrainer partout nicht als Staat, Volk und Kultur vernichten lassen wollen!
Der Stachel muss ja bis auf die Knochen sitzen, das man die ukrainische Bevölkerung und ihren Widerstandswillen so falsch eingeschätzt hat, statt Blumen gibt es ausschließlich Blei, Stahl und Blut.
Das schmeckt dem Gartenzwerg aus dem Kreml anscheinend so überhaupt nicht und das Ganze nach 10 Monaten. Und die Ukrainer werden sich garantiert nicht von seinen täglichen Kriegsverbrechen gegen ihre Infrastruktur ins Boxhorn jagen lassen, Hauptsache die Mehrheit im Westen steht!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2022)

In der New York Times wurde der russische Zeitplan, für die Invasion der Ukraine im Februar, veröffentlicht (ggf. etwas scrollen).

Aus diesem geht klar hervor das die russische Generalität vorsah das die ersten russischen "Angriffsspitzen", der Invasionstruppen auf Kiew, die Stadt nach bereits 18h erreichen sollten.
Das bestätigt / belegt nun auch was ich schon vor Monaten hier geschrieben habe.

18h, für eine Strecke von grob 105km, plant man "militärisch" nur ein wenn man fest davon ausgeht das es, bis zu diesen Punkt, nahezu null harten Widerstand geben wird,  man also faktisch schon fast auf eine "Kaffeefahrt" fährt.

Dies bestätigt auch indirekt das man wirklich allen ernstes von russischer Seite davon ausging man würde von der lokalen Bevölkerung wirklich mit "Jubel und Blumen" begrüßt werden und das entsprechend auch deshalb die Logistik, beim Vorstoß auf Kiew, von Anfang an völlig unterdimensioniert ausgelgt worden ist, da man der festen Überzeugung war gar nicht mehr zu benötigen.

Anders als in der Ostukraine, wo man wohl als einziges von russischer Seite, von Beginn an, davon ausging, das es dort, zu zumindest vorrübergehend, "härterer" Gegenwehr kommen würde, weil der größere Teil der ukrainischen Armee sich dort (seit 2014) befindet, aber auch nicht längfristig plante, weil man damit rechnete, das nach der Besetzung von Kiew und Absetzung der ukrainischen Regierung, auch im Osten der Widerstand der Armee bald eingestellt werden würde.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der New York Times wurde der russische Zeitplan, für die Invasion der Ukraine im Februar, veröffentlicht (ggf. etwas scrollen).


Danke für den Link!


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. Dezember 2022)

Hab hier gerne mitgelesen aber in letzter Zeit dreht es sich nur noch gefühlt um einen User und die darauffolgende Zurechtweisung. Mh. Ignorieren? 

Sonst gerne weitermachen. Lese hier gerne mit auch wenn ich Kompetenz bedingt nicht viel beitragen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 18h, für eine Strecke von grob 105km, plant man "militärisch" nur ein wenn man fest davon ausgeht das es, bis zu diesen Punkt, nahezu null harten Widerstand geben wird, man also faktisch schon fast auf eine "Kaffeefahrt" fährt.


Das hat man an jeder Stelle gesehen, die haben in den ersten Tagen ja nichtmal Zivilisten verletzt die sich vor die Panzer gestellt haben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 18h, für eine Strecke von grob 105km, plant man "militärisch" nur ein wenn man fest davon ausgeht das es, bis zu diesen Punkt, nahezu null harten Widerstand geben wird,  man also faktisch schon fast auf eine "Kaffeefahrt" fährt.


Die Kaffeefahrt wurde zu einer Horrorfahrt, wenn man sich mal die ganzen zerstörten russischen Fahrzeuge vor Augen führt.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Kaffeefahrt wurde zu einer Horrorfahrt, wenn man sich mal die ganzen zerstörten russischen Fahrzeuge vor Augen führt.


Besonders interessant, weil der Vorstoß anfänglich durch praktisch einen einzigen erfolgreichen Schlag der Ukraine aufgehalten wurde, der eine Handvoll Fahrzeuge ziemlich am Anfang der Kolonne zerstörte/beschädigte und damit den Weg blockierte.
Damit fiel für beide Seiten der Groschen: Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte wussten nun, dass man die russische Übermacht mit schnellen Schlägen wirklich hart treffen und aus dem Konzept bringen kann und die Russen büßten enorm an Selbstsicherheit ein.

Hinzu kam der vergeigte Einsatz der russischen Fallschirmspringer, die Selenskyj und weitere Führungspersonen ausschalten oder festsetzten sollten. Diese müssen ebenfalls ernstlich geglaubt haben, sie würden es mit einer weitestgehend kooperativen Bevölkerung und lediglich einer Handvoll Leibwächter zu tun bekommen.

Als der schon arg angeschlagene Konvoi dann Kiew mit Verspätung erreichte, hatte die Ukraine ihre Mobilisierung nachgeholt und das Ergebnis kennen wir ja. Dass die Ukraine bis zum Schluss gehofft hatte, Russland würde nicht so weit gehen, war möglicherweise sogar ein Glücksfall, denn hätten sie vorher mobil gemacht, wäre der russische Überfall womöglich besser geplant worden.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Besonders interessant, weil der Vorstoß anfänglich durch praktisch einen einzigen erfolgreichen Schlag der Ukraine aufgehalten wurde, der eine Handvoll Fahrzeuge ziemlich am Anfang der Kolonne zerstörte/beschädigte und damit den Weg blockierte.
> Damit fiel für beide Seiten der Groschen: Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte wussten nun, dass man die russische Übermacht mit schnellen Schlägen wirklich hart treffen und aus dem Konzept bringen kann und die Russen büßten enorm an Selbstsicherheit ein.


Die haben die Kolonne auseinander genommen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hinzu kam der vergeigte Einsatz der russischen Fallschirmspringer, die Selenskyj und weitere Führungspersonen ausschalten oder festsetzten sollten. Diese müssen ebenfalls ernstlich geglaubt haben, sie würden es mit einer weitestgehend kooperativen Bevölkerung und lediglich einer Handvoll Leibwächter zu tun bekommen.


Und auch die habe eine gehörige Abreibung bekommen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Als der schon arg angeschlagene Konvoi dann Kiew mit Verspätung erreichte, hatte die Ukraine ihre Mobilisierung nachgeholt und das Ergebnis kennen wir ja. Dass die Ukraine bis zum Schluss gehofft hatte, Russland würde nicht so weit gehen, war möglicherweise sogar ein Glücksfall, denn hätten sie vorher mobil gemacht, wäre der russische Überfall womöglich besser geplant worden.


Ja das kann gut sein.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Besonders interessant, weil der Vorstoß anfänglich durch praktisch einen einzigen erfolgreichen Schlag der Ukraine aufgehalten wurde, der eine Handvoll Fahrzeuge ziemlich am Anfang der Kolonne zerstörte/beschädigte und damit den Weg blockierte.
> Damit fiel für beide Seiten der Groschen: Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte wussten nun, dass man die russische Übermacht mit schnellen Schlägen wirklich hart treffen und aus dem Konzept bringen kann und die Russen büßten enorm an Selbstsicherheit ein.


Ich denke der "erste Schlag" war die erfolgreiche Ausschaltung der Luftlandung auf  Hostomel und die Vernichtung der Luftlandetruppen. Hätten ukranische MIG 29 nicht einen Teil der Luftlandung vom Himmel geholt wäre die "Konvoi  Schlacht" ungleich schwieriger geworden. Dadurch das man sich im "Hinterland" den Feind "sofort" erfolgreich vom Leibe gehalten hat, hat schon mal erhebliche Kräfte frei gemacht die sonst (oder noch mehr) rund um Kiew und Hostomel gebunden gewesen wären. Nachdem Hostomel gescheitert war inklusive Vernichtung des größten Teils der Luftlandetruppen hat der russische Angriffskeil die volle Wucht der um Kiew versammelten ukrainischen Streitkräfte auf sich gezogen. Waren es zuerst die am Anfang der Kolonne zerstörten Fahrzeuge die blockierten, hatten es die Russen danach mit immer mehr Angriffsverbänden der Ukraine zu tuen, die den Konvoi scheibchenweise auseinandernahmen.
Wie Nightslaver schon richtig ausgeführt hat, die russischen Planungen bauten auf einem anderen Verhalten der Zivilbevölkerung und der ukrainischen Streitkräfte auf, aber ich glaube eben auch, das die "Ukrainer" rund um Hostomel und Kiew mit den russischen Luftlandetruppen vollauf beschäftigt sind, so das der russische Angriffskeil und Nachschubkolonne praktisch dadurch unbehelligt durchfahren könnte.
War ein gewaltiger Satz mit X!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Was auch sehr wundert ist, dass man keine große Anti Air Defence Kampagne geflogen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was auch sehr wundert ist, dass man keine große Anti Air Defence Kampagne geflogen ist.


Soweit ich das verstanden habe nach einer Reihe von Artikeln haben die Ukrainer durch die Nachrichtendienstlichen Erkentnisse alle ihre Flugzeuge von bekannten Militärbasen abgezogen und überall zwischen geparkt, mit anscheinend genug improvisierter "Inst" plus Nachschub (sprich Waffen und Betriebsstoff). Die Russen waren anscheinend "tödlich sicher" das ihre Marschflugkörper auf die Militärflughäfen" die ukrainische Luftwaffe und ihr fliegendes Gerät, in den ersten Minuten und Stunden des Krieges vernichtet.
Da hat man offensichtlich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht und war sich anscheinend sehr sicher, das man seine Ziele erreicht und die ukrainische Luftwaffe nicht in der Lage ist zu "improvisieren".
Auch glaube die Hubschrauberbesatzungen immerhin 16 Hubschrauber (Transport und Kampfhubschrauber) die auf Hostomel angeflogen sind haben ziemlich doof aus der Wäsche geschaut als die ukranischen MIG 29 im Tiefflug angeflogen kamen, um sich nicht zu verraten. Da hat vieles nicht geklappt und man war sich selber zu sicher und hat den Gegener gnadenlos unterschätzt. So ein Kampf ist in 5min vorbei und  somit war der Schicksal des Angriffes auf Hostomel besiegelt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Mit Anti Air Defence ist eigentlich gemeint, dass die nicht ganz stringent versucht haben mit Anti Radiation Missiles die ganze Flugabwehr wegzuknipsen.
Das mit den Fliegern war mir bekannt


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Anti Air Defence ist eigentlich gemeint, dass die nicht ganz stringent versucht haben mit Anti Radiation Missiles die ganze Flugabwehr wegzuknipsen.
> Das mit den Fliegern war mir bekannt


Können sie das überhaupt?
Vielleicht wollten die russischen Luftwaffen Kommandanten ihre eh schon etwas spärlich vorhandenen modernen Flugzeuge nicht aufs Spiel setzen?!
Wir werden es in ein paar Jahren erfahren!


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie Nightslaver schon richtig ausgeführt hat, die russischen Planungen bauten auf einem anderen Verhalten der Zivilbevölkerung und der ukrainischen Streitkräfte auf, aber ich glaube eben auch, das die "Ukrainer" rund um Hostomel und Kiew mit den russischen Luftlandetruppen vollauf beschäftigt sind, so das der russische Angriffskeil und Nachschubkolonne praktisch dadurch unbehelligt durchfahren könnte.


Dafür spricht auch das der russische Angriffskeil, auf Kiew, überwiegend aus unerfahrenen russischen Truppen bestanden hat, sieht man dabei mal von den Luftlandetruppen ab.

Die (auf dem Papier) deutlich schlagkräftigeren und erfahreneren russischen Verbände kamen alle von Anfang der Invasion an in der Ostukraine und Südukraine, schwerpunktmäßig, zum Einsatz.

Was nach so einer Planung, wie der russischen, auch Sinn macht, rechnete man schließlich damit dort wäre ein ukrainischer Widerstand, kurzzeitig, durch die ukrainische Armee, gegeben, bis man Kiew in Besitz genommen und sich der ukrainischen Führung entledigt hätte.

Während man in so einem Fall meinte davon ausgehen zu können die unerfahreren Verbände bräuchten nur bis Kiew durchrollen.
Warum sollte man da also bei Kiew auch die schlagkräftigsten russischen Verbände konzentrieren, wo man dort nicht mit schweren Widerstand rechnete.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollten die russischen Luftwaffen Kommandanten ihre eh schon etwas spärlich vorhandenen modernen Flugzeuge nicht aufs Spiel setzen?!


Ja diese Art von LFK gibt es seit Jahrzehnten in Ost und West und eigentlich flutest du dein Zielgebiet damit bevor du Flugzeuge selbst in FlaRak Reichweite schickst.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja diese Art von LFK gibt es seit Jahrzehnten in Ost und West und eigentlich flutest du dein Zielgebiet damit bevor du Flugzeuge selbst in FlaRak Reichweite schickst.


Jetzt bin ich etwas durcheinander!
Meinst du jetzt MArschflugkörper oder meist du Flugzeuge mit Anti-Radar Waffen?
Ich dachte du hättest von einem typischen russischen Äquivalent zu einem Tornado Einsatz mit einer Harm gesprochen?!
Aber so verstehe ich das jetzt das es wohl auch Boden Boden Raketen gibt die Radar Emissionen anvisieren?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest von einem typischen russischen Äquivalent zu einem Tornado Einsatz mit einer Harm gesprochen?!


Hab ich auch, du bleibst mit diesen Flugzeugen knapp außerhalb der FlaRak Reichweite (sofern möglich) und flutest das Gebiet mit den HARMs.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, du bleibst mit diesen Flugzeugen knapp außerhalb der FlaRak Reichweite (sofern möglich) und flutest das Gebiet mit den HARMs.


Und die Frage ist, können das die Russen wirklich "so gut" wie "Ihr" das vermutet?
Das ihr das könnt steht außer Frage, bei den Russen bin ich mir da halt nicht mehr wirklich sicher!


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist, können das die Russen das wirklich "so gut" wie "Ihr" das vermutet?


Können ist ja die andere Sache, aber ich hab nicht mitbekommen, dass sie es versucht haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür spricht auch das der russische Angriffskeil, auf Kiew, überwiegend aus unerfahrenen russischen Truppen bestanden hat, sieht man dabei mal von den Luftlandetruppen ab.
> 
> Die (auf dem Papier) deutlich schlagkräftigeren und erfahreneren russischen Verbände kamen alle von Anfang der Invasion an in der Ostukraine und Südukraine, schwerpunktmäßig, zum Einsatz.
> 
> ...



"Nicht mit schweren" ist gut. Mit "gar keinem" trifft es meiner Meinung nach besser. Beinahe der gesamte von Norden kommende Keil war eigentlich kein Keil, sondern eher eine Linie und die hat sich nicht wie in einer Gegend mit unterlegenen Feinden bewegt, sondern wie in einer Gegend praktisch ohne Feinde. Die müssen ernsthaft gedacht haben, das wird die Annektion Österreichs 2.0 mit wehenden Fähnchen und wollten de facto durch die noch nicht eroberte Ukraine rollen wie ein Versorgungskonvoi im Hinterland.

Wäre man dagegen auch nur von schwacher Gegenwehr ausgegangen, hätte man sich taktisch deutlich anders aufstellen, sowas wie eine Versorgung einplanen und den Zeitplan auf mindestens die dreifache Spanne strecken müssen. Tatsächlich hätte das sogar funktionieren können, denn trotz aller Ineffizienz der russischen Armee hat sie in diesem Gebiet und zu dieser Zeit einen derartigen Materialvorteil, dass sie kampfstärker war. Aber sie sind auf eine Art und Weise vorgegangen, bei der weniger als 10% der eingesetzten Truppen ihre Kampfkraft überhaupt einsetzen konnten und alle genötigt waren, binnen spätestens zwei Tage in Kiew anzukommen, wo sie neu versorgt und zu ihrem eigentlichen Einsatz geschickt worden wären.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Nicht mit schweren" ist gut. Mit "gar keinem" trifft es meiner Meinung nach besser.


Nein sorry ruyven, aber "gar keinen" trifft es nicht besser und ist sogar schlicht verkehrt.
Das was man, von russischer Seite, erwartet hat, "schwachen Widerstand", lag wohl irgendwo auf dem Niveau von eine Hand voll, als improvisierte Verteidigung, schnell aufgestellter "Hitlerjungen", mit MG, einigen Granaten und ein paar Karabinern, ala April 1945, die irgend eine kleine Brücke in einem Dorf, gegen die vorrückende "US-Army" verteidigen sollen, bis hin zu Selenskyj und andere Regierungsvertreter, die sich noch im Regierungsviertel von Kiew, mit ein paar Leibwächtern und ein paar, nur mit leichten Wafffen ausgerüstet, hundert Soldaten verschanzen, als Maximum.

Weil, hätte man mit gar keinen Widerstand gerechnet wären es keine 18h.
Selbst wenn man die Marschgeschwindigkeit, vollständig mechanisierter Kräfte, mit maximal 60km/h festlegen würde, wären es beim Marsch über die befestigten Straßen, von der Weißrussischen Grenze in das 105km entfernte Kiew, im schlimmsten Fall, ohne jegliche Gegenwehr, 2h bis 6h gewesen.

Was man nicht erwartet hat war besagter dann plötzlich auftauchender "harter Widerstand", welcher in der Lage gewesen wäre /war den Vormarsch zu verzögern (sehr deutlich hinter den Zeitplan), oder gar nachhaltig / vollständig zum stehen zu bringen.
Aber genau das ist es was man, auf Grund der Art und Weise wie der russische Angriff auf Kiew geplant wurde, erreicht hat, von ukrainischer Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn, das sind 30 Jahre alte Fahrgestelle mit 20 bis 30 Jahre alter Technik, das ist nichts besonders.
> Sogar der Irak hat M1 bekommen die der IS dann erobert hat.


Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, nicht nur putin würde sich für unsere technik interessieren, wir interessieren und anscheinend auch für die russische...









						Putins begehrte Wracks: Deutsche BND-Spione erbeuten in Ukraine offenbar russische Militärtechnik
					

Die russische Armee lässt viele zerstörte Panzer auf dem Schlachtfeld in der Ukraine zurück. Westliche Geheimdienste wie der BND interessieren sich dafür.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, nicht nur putin würde sich für unsere technik interessieren, wir interessieren und anscheinend auch für die russische...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich interessiert man sich dafür, das doch nun nichts "unerwartetes" und / oder "überraschendes".

Man hatte zwar 1989-1991 Zugriff auf eine Menge sowjetischer Technik, mit dem Zusammenbruch des Ostblocks, erhalten und konnte sich diese sehr genau anschauen, aber die Entwicklung russischer Militärtechnik blieb doch deswegen, nach 1991, nicht stehen und die Waffen haben, in den letzten 31 Jahren, kleinere und größere Upgrades erhalten, sowie wurde auch neues entwickelt.

Entsprechend interessiert es natürlich, Deutschland ebenso wie andere "westliche Staaten", wie diese heute im Detail ausschauen und wo die Stärken und Schwächen, russischen Waffensysteme 2022, liegen, um sie, ggf. in einem Konflikt mit Russland, effektiv bekämpfen zu können.

Und was würde sich für sowas denn noch einfacher und mehr anbieten, als der aktuelle Krieg in der Ukraine, wo tausende russische Waffensysteme durch die Ukraine zerstört und / oder erbeutetet wurden und fast wortwörtlich, auf der Straße liegen.

Die Ukraine wird sie, freiwellig, oder gegen weitere Militärhilfen, sicherlich gerne an den Westen abgeben.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

Würde mich auch schwer wundern wenn sich westliche Geheimdienste nicht dafür interessieren.
Sie werden alles gründlich analysieren auch um Schwachstellen herauszufinden.
Und diese Infos wird man dann der Ukraine zukommen lassen.

Noch etwas anderes:



> 18:58 Uhr
> Moldau rechnet mit russischer Invasion​
> Der Geheimdienst der an die Ukraine grenzenden Republik Moldau befürchtet eine russische Invasion im kommenden Jahr. "Die Frage ist nicht, ob die Russische Föderation eine neue Offensive gegen das Territorium der Republik Moldau durchführen wird, sondern wann", sagte Geheimdienstchef Alexandru Musteata im Staatsfernsehen. Möglich sei ein Zeitraum zwischen Januar und April.
> 
> Mit der "neuen" Offensive bezog sich Musteata auf die Stationierung russischer Soldaten in dem seit Anfang der 1990er-Jahre abtrünnigen Landesteil Transnistrien, die dort als sogenannte Friedenstruppen auftreten. Nach den Informationen seines Geheimdienstes beabsichtige Russland, Transnistrien und Moldau zu verbinden. "Ja, wir können klar sagen, dass sie beabsichtigen, hierher zu kommen", sagte er. Die russischen Pläne in Bezug auf die Hauptstadt Chisinau seien noch nicht erkennbar. "Aber das ist ein echtes und sehr hohes Risiko."


Damit könnte sich der Konflikt weiter ausbreiten.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit könnte sich der Konflikt weiter ausbreiten.


Wäre ein mehr als gewagter Schritt von Russland, denn dann wären die Ukrainer frei Moldau zu Hilfe zu kommen und den Außenposten in Ihrem Hinterland ein für alle Mal zu eliminieren!
Das bis jetzt Transnistrien überhaupt abgeschnitten (vom großen Bruder) überlebt hat, liegt ausschließlich am Völkerrecht und das sich die Ukraine nicht im Vergleich genauso schuldig machen will, einen eigenständigen Staat/Gebiet zu überfallen, was nach Völkerrecht und EU Recht eben ein NO-GO ist. Greifen stationierte russische Truppen aus Transnistrien die Republik Moldau an, kann die ganz offiziell die Ukraine um Hilfe bitten und schon hat sich dieses Problem erledigt, insoweit glaube ich nicht daran.
Einzig und alleine eine Einnahme von Odessa und die Eroberung des Gebietes durch die russische Armee würde eine "annehmbare militärische  Voraussetzung" schaffen, das ist aber m.A. nach militärisch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit seit der Aufgabe des Westufers des Dnipro unmöglich.


----------



## behemoth85 (19. Dezember 2022)

Eher wär ein erneuter Versuch der Eroberung Kiews denkbar von Belarus aus.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eher wär ein erneuter Versuch der Eroberung Kiews denkbar von Belarus aus.


Glaube ich auch nicht, denn 120km (teilweise durch Sumpfgebiet) über eine einzige brauchbare Straße, keine Eisenbahnverbindung in der Nähe, wird die russische Armee unter keinen Umständen logistisch schaffen!
Und wir wissen nocht nicht mal was sich die Ukrainer in den letzten 8 Monaten zu diesem bekannten Angriffsvektor alles einfallen lassen haben, denn die Wissen das auch und kennen die geographischen Gegebenheiten und wo man dort Fallen, Hinterhalte, Verzögerungen etc. etc. aufbauen und ausführen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, nicht nur putin würde sich für unsere technik interessieren, wir interessieren und anscheinend auch für die russische...


Du hast meine Aussage noch immer nicht verstanden


----------



## behemoth85 (19. Dezember 2022)

So lange Selenskij nicht auf den russischen Frieden eingeht bleibt Kiew wohl auch ein langfristiges Ziel. Die Russen machen jdfalls den Anschein lange kämpfen zu wollen und eine Zange aus Nord und Ost oder gar aus allen Himmelsrichtungen wäre ein denkbares Szenario, mal das Wie jetzt aussen vor. So oder so werden die Russen nichts unversucht lassen was im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten ist. Die massenhafte Zerstörung der civilen Strukturen in der Ukraine ist Beweis genug dass der Russe aufs ganze geht.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> So lange Selenskij nicht auf den russischen Frieden eingeht bleibt Kiew wohl auch ein langfristiges Ziel.


Das mag sein, aber im realen Leben muss man seine Ziele auch nach seinen Möglichkeiten justieren.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Russen machen jdfalls den Anschein lange kämpfen zu wollen und eine Zange aus Nord und Ost oder gar aus allen Himmelsrichtungen wäre ein denkbares Szenario, mal das Wie jetzt aussen vor.


Denkbar ist viel, alleine mit welchem Material, welchen ausgebildeten Einheiten und welcher Logistik?
Ja das Argument mit dem der Russe hat Zeit (Tschetan) oder wie du, er erweckt den Anschein lange kämpfen zu wollen birgt aber eben die Gefahr des Nebels des Krieges (nach Clausewitz). Um so länger man Krieg führt um so größer werden die Umwegbarkeiten und die Ukraine hat mehr als einmal überrascht. Es können morgen Umstände eintreten, das der Westen wesentlich mehr Waffen liefert, natürlich geht es auch umgekehrt, aber keiner kann eben in die Glaskugel schauen, dass ist das Problem damit.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die massenhafte Zerstörung der civilen Strukturen in der Ukraine ist Beweis genug dass der Russe aufs ganze geht.


Ich sehe es eher so, das man die Ukrainer für ihren Widestand bestrafen und brechen will, aufs Ganze gehen ist etwas völlig anderes. Das wäre den Krieg mit einer militärischen Operation schnell zu seinen Gunsten zu beenden, genau das machen die Russen jedenfalls im Moment nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit könnte sich der Konflikt weiter ausbreiten.


Aktuell völlig unwahrscheinlich, zumindest das Russland da selbst aufschlagen wird, um sich über Transnistrien dann das restliche Staatsgebiet von Moldawien anzueignen.

Das dies Teil ihrer langfristigen Planungen darstellt, ist allerdings nicht neu und seit Monaten bekannt.
Das sie dort evt, durch "indirekte Beteiligung", einen neuen aktiven Konflikt zwischen Transnistrien und Moldawien entfachen könnten, um "den Westen" mit weiteren "Krisenherden" unter "Druck zu setzen", wäre im Bereich möglichen.

Die Lösung um solche "russischen Späße" zu unterbinden wäre aber auch ebenso einfach, eine ausreichend robuste UN-Mission, oder so nicht möglich, Moldawien lädt die NATO zu sich ein, eine "Schutztruppe" zu stationieren.
Denke nicht das Russland dann noch, vorläufig, auf dumme Gedanken käme.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es können morgen Umstände eintreten, das der Westen wesentlich mehr Waffen liefert, natürlich geht es auch umgekehrt, aber keiner kann eben in die Glaskugel schauen, dass ist das Problem damit.



Ich sag mal soviel, man wird 2023 wesentlich mehr Waffen liefern.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Denkbar ist viel, alleine mit welchem Material, welchen ausgebildeten Einheiten und welcher Logistik?
> Ja das Argument mit dem der Russe hat Zeit (Tschetan) oder wie du, er erweckt den Anschein lange kämpfen zu wollen birgt aber eben die Gefahr des Nebels des Krieges (nach Clausewitz). Um so länger man Krieg führt um so größer werden die Umwegbarkeiten und die Ukraine hat mehr als einmal überrascht. Es können morgen Umstände eintreten, das der Westen wesentlich mehr Waffen liefert, natürlich geht es auch umgekehrt, aber keiner kann eben in die Glaskugel schauen, dass ist das Problem damit.


Eben, keiner hat ne Glaskugel und es kann so genau so wie anders ausgehen. Ich glaube aber nicht dass Russland bereits sein gesamtes Potential ausgeschöpft hat und halte es für möglich dass sie noch überraschen. Dass sie sich auf einen langen Krieg ausrichten erkennt man ja. Meine Sorge gilt den Waffenlieferungen die bisher höchstens nur ausreichend ausfielen, denn für einen ukrainischen Sieg wurde noch nicht geliefert sondern eher für einen kontrollierten Krieg. Zudem haben die Ukrainer auch große Verluste erlitten und würden mit Pech in einem multi-frontalen Krieg nicht so viel Mann hinter die Waffe bekommen wie der Russe. Es braucht sehr viel mehr um mögliche Russ Großoffensiven zu gleichen Zeit abzuwehren mMn. Was tuen wir zB dann wenn Putin die Generalmobilmachung ausruft ? Blauhelme schicken ? Mir fehlt es iwie an Antworten auf das was noch kommen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2022)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eben, keiner hat ne Glaskugel und es kann so genau so wie anders ausgehen. Ich glaube aber nicht dass Russland bereits sein gesamtes Potential ausgeschöpft hat und halte es für möglich dass sie noch überraschen.


Zu welchen Kosten?
Soll man das ganze "Reich" nackt machen?
Man konnte jetzt schon nicht 300000 Mann ausbilden oder gescheit ausrüsten, wie soll man dann eine Generalmobilmachung händeln, wie sollen die versorgt werden, ausgebildet und bewaffnet werden,
wie soll die russische Wirtschaft weiter arbeiten?
Du verfällst auch in diese mathematische Haltung wie Tschetan, Krieg ist aber eben mehr als Arithmetik.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dass sie sich auf einen langen Krieg ausrichten erkennt man ja. Meine Sorge gilt den Waffenlieferungen die bisher höchstens nur ausreichend ausfielen, denn für einen ukrainischen Sieg wurde noch nicht geliefert sondern eher für einen kontrollierten Krieg.


Ja das ist durchaus richtig, aber bis jetzt folgte zumindestenms m.A. auf eine russische Aktion immer eine Gegenreaktion des Westens, du hast aber völlig recht die Unterstützung muss größer werden.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Zudem haben die Ukrainer auch große Verluste erlitten und würden mit Pech in einem multi-frontalen Krieg nicht so viel Mann hinter die Waffe bekommen wie der Russe.


Das sehe ich komplett anders, die Ukraine hat einen ständigen Strom von ausgebildeten und ausgerüsteten Soldaten, dafür sorgt im großen Umfang im Moment auch der Westen.
Ich glaube bei einer Generalmobilmachung in Russland würden Unwegbarkeiten im Quadrat steigen, bezogen auf die Reaktion der Bevölkerung und für mich eher vordergründig wichtiger, die kolosalen Probleme, für Ausbildung, Ausrüstung und Logistik/Versorgung, daran könnte die russische Armee kollabieren.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, haben die Russen ihre "Front" in den letzten Monaten unfreiwillig immer weiter verkleinert, ohne daraus wirkliche Vorteile zu ziehen, woher nimmst du nun die Annahme sie könnte großflächig eine operative Großoffensive aus Norden , Nordosten und Osten koordiniert mit ausgerüsteten und ausgebildeten Truppen plus deren Logistik auf die Beine stellen, die auch noch koordiniert angreift. Ganz ehrlich vieles ist möglich aber Hexenwerk m.A. nach nicht. Vor allen dinge weil der Westen mit seinen "tiefen Augen", das auch rechtzeitig für Reaktionen bemerken würde. Und auf Aktion folgte eben bis jetzt Reaktion.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Dezember 2022)

Unnützer Konflikt der alle nur Geld und Rohstoffe kostet.
Weil keiner nachgibt und hinterher versenken alle wieder Milliarden in den Aufbau was von vornherein garnicht so weit hätte komm müssen. 
Die sollen um die Wette saufen, wer noch steht hat gewonn.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Unnützer Konflikt der alle nur Geld und Rohstoffe kostet.
> Weil keiner nachgibt und hinterher versenken alle wieder Milliarden in den Aufbau was von vornherein garnicht so weit hätte komm müssen.
> Die sollen um die Wette saufen, wer noch steht hat gewonn.


Es gab offensichtlich nur eine Partei die mit dem Zustand vor dem 24.02.2022 so unzufrieden war, das man diesen Konflikt vorsätzlich und verbrecherisch ausgelöst hat.
Du musst mir dann noch erklären welche Gründe die Ukraine hätte, bei dem offensichtlichen Anspruch der Russischen Föderation, Staat, Gebiet, Kultur und Ukrainische Indentität auslöschen zu wollen, nachzugeben?


----------



## Tekkla (20. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gab offensichtlich nur eine Partei die mit dem Zustand vor dem 24.02.2022 so unzufrieden war, das man diesen Konflikt vorsätzlich und verbrecherisch ausgelöst hat.
> Du musst mir dann noch erklären welche Gründe die Ukraine hätte, bei dem offensichtlichen Anspruch der Russischen Föderation, Staat, Gebiet, Kultur und Ukrainische Indentität auslöschen zu wollen, nachzugeben?


Du nimmst das zu wörtlich. Tritt einfach mal zwei Schritte zurück, nicke ob der Sinnlosigkeit des Krieges und wittere nicht schon wieder eine Relativierung.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sag mal soviel, man wird 2023 wesentlich mehr Waffen liefern.


Die USA legen zumindestens schon mal vor!



> *+++ 19:38 US-Kongress einigt sich auf Milliardenhilfen für Ukraine +++*
> Im US-Kongress verständigen sich Demokraten und Republikaner auf einen neuen Jahreshaushalt, der auch rund 45 Milliarden Dollar an neuen Hilfen für die Ukraine vorsieht. Der Gesetzentwurf für das Haushaltsjahr 2023 hat einen Gesamtumfang von 1,7 Billionen Dollar, rund 1,6 Billionen Euro, wie die Haushaltsausschüsse von Senat und Repräsentantenhaus mitteilten. Rund die Hälfte - 858 Milliarden Dollar - sind für die Verteidigung vorgesehen. Die Ukraine soll mit weiteren 44,9 Milliarden Dollar unterstützt werden. Das umfasst Militärhilfen, wirtschaftliche Unterstützung und humanitäre Hilfe.











						+++ 20:06 Spendenausgaben in Odessa stoßen an ihre Grenzen +++
					

Ukraine-Krieg im Liveticker




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Kassalowski (20. Dezember 2022)

auch aus Japan scheint mittlerweile was zu kommen.









						Japan is transferring two squadrons of #F15 fighter jets to the #US, they may be transferred to #Ukraine – military expert Roman Svitan.
					

From the LinkedIn page of Ihor Fesenko. Dec 19, 2022 Japan is transferring two squadrons of #F15 fighter jets to the #US, they may be transferred to #Ukraine – military expert Roman Svitan. &…




					ukrainetoday.org


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> auch aus Japan scheint mittlerweile was zu kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich erst wenn es soweit ist, F-15 für die Ukraine?! Eher nicht!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und was würde sich für sowas denn noch einfacher und mehr anbieten, als der aktuelle Krieg in der Ukraine, wo tausende russische Waffensysteme durch die Ukraine zerstört und / oder erbeutetet wurden und fast wortwörtlich, auf der Straße liegen.


... sich gegen schmiermittel bei abnehmern russischer technik diese mal anschauen? Ansonsten gibt es dutzende von auseinandersetzungen in denen russisches zeugs benutzt wird. Im notfall hätte man bestimmt auch eine handvoll panzer und anderes bestellen können. Die russen beliefern doch jeden der zahlt...
Man muß da also nicht auf einen krieg vor der eigenen haustür warten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast meine Aussage noch immer nicht verstanden


Und du hast nicht verstanden das kriegstechnik kein golf ist. Ich kann nur die leute verstehen die spionage befürchten, wenn russland in der ukraine gerät erbeutet. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht das ich die zurückhaltung bei den lieferungen befürworte... (liefert man halt was, was 2-3 generationen zurück liegt)

Und wieder zum thema:


> *Kriegsgefangener enthüllt irrsinnig hohe Verluste der Wagner-Söldner*
> Der Ukrainer Vladimir Nikolaevich Saychuk wurde gezwungen für die russische Armee zu kämpfen. Nun geriet er in ukrainische Gefangenschaft und hat in einem Interview mit dem ukrainischen Youtuber Volodymyr Zoldin darüber gesprochen, wie hoch die Verluste bei der berüchtigten Söldnertruppe Wagner sind.
> 
> Saychuk wurde am 3. November zunächst nach Krasnodar in Russland gebracht. Von dort aus folgte die Entsendung in die Region Luhansk. Es gab vorher keine medizinische Untersuchung und auch keine militärische Ausbildung. Saychuk bekam die Aufgabe, Leichen in der Region Bachmut zu bergen. Nach seinen Angaben arbeitete er dort 10 Tage. Er fand die menschlichen Überreste von 55 Kämpfern auf einer Fläche von gerade einmal 30 Metern.
> ...



Quelle:


			Das Ukraine-Update am Morgen - Kriegsgefangener enthüllt irrsinnig hohe Verluste der Wagner-Söldner


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... sich gegen schmiermittel bei abnehmern russischer technik diese mal anschauen? Ansonsten gibt es dutzende von auseinandersetzungen in denen russisches zeugs benutzt wird. Im notfall hätte man bestimmt auch eine handvoll panzer und anderes bestellen können. Die russen beliefern doch jeden der zahlt...


Russland liefert nur seine Exportversionen an jeden der zahlt (wie T-90MS, wo das S am Ende die Exportversion kennzeichnet) und die sind üblicherweise nicht mit dem komplett aktuellen technischen Stand ausgerüstet (Feuerleitsystem, Wärmebildkamera, ect. plus minus 1-2 Generationen hinter ist heute).

Genauso wenig wirst du, üblicherweise, M1 Abrams der USA gekauft bekommen, die auf dem selben Stand wie die sind, die die USA bestenfalls aufs Feld rollen lassen kann.

Zum Beispiel besitzen exportierte M1 kein abgereichertes Uran in der Panzerungslegierung, wie die Fahrzeuge, die die US-Army selbst nutzt (siehe irakische M1), genauso wenig wie die besten Feuerleitsysteme und Wärmebildgeräte (Minus 1 bis 2 Generationen).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Man muß da also nicht auf einen krieg vor der eigenen haustür warten.


Eben doch, wenn man wissen will wie leistungsfähig das von der russischen Armee selbst genutzte Zeug, im Ernstfall, bestenfalls wirklich ist, muss man das (siehe oben).


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die USA legen zumindestens schon mal vor!


Mehr vom selben, wie zu erwarten. 

Gut, aber kein neues Level. Leider. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich kann nur die leute verstehen die spionage befürchten, wenn russland in der ukraine gerät erbeutet.


Nochmal, das ist 80er Jahre Zeug, nichts Neues für die Russen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil, hätte man mit gar keinen Widerstand gerechnet wären es keine 18h.
> Selbst wenn man die Marschgeschwindigkeit, vollständig mechanisierter Kräfte, mit maximal 60km/h festlegen würde, wären es beim Marsch über die befestigten Straßen, von der Weißrussischen Grenze in das 105km entfernte Kiew, im schlimmsten Fall, ohne jegliche Gegenwehr, 2h bis 6h gewesen.



Guck dir an, was für Hauptverkehrsachsen nicht durch diese Gebiete gehen und welche Massen an LKW Russland losgeschickt hast. 60 km/h? Auch ohne Gegenwehr wäre das die gleiche Situation gewesen, wie wenn du in Deutschland ein dreispurige Autobahn sperrst und alles auf eine Landstraße umleitest. Mit dem Unterschied, dass es hier nicht um 1-2 Abfahrten ging, sondern um ettliche 100 km, dass es keine ausreichende Ausschilderung, Karten oder gar automatische Navi-Empfehlungen gab und dass für ein Teil der mitfahrenden Kampffahrzeuge afaik zwischendurch noch Nachtankmöglichkeiten hätten eingerichtet werden müssen, das man in der Mehrheit der Vehikel besser nicht >4 h ohne Fahrerwechsel oder besser Pause, ggf. einschließlich einmal Nahrungsbereitung im Laufe des Tages, fährt,...

Vor allem aber war die Planung nicht "18 h von Grenze bis Kiew". Die Planung war "Ein Truppenteil, der tief hinten in der Kolonne irgendwann nach einem Großteil der anderen in den Stützpunkten in Russland aufbricht, dann Stunden nach Kriegsbeginn die Grenze überquert, der soll nach 18 h in Kiew angekommen sein."
Und wie ich das Militär kenne, heißt "angekommen" nicht "Stadtgrenze passiert", sondern "Meldung gemacht" mitten in einer Stadt, in der gerade 100000 Soldaten angekommen sind und ein Plätzchen suchen. Von den ersten Truppen, die tatsächlich auch Angriffe abwehren und sich dazu auch durch Gelände bewegen sollten, waren dagegen wohl eher eine Ankunft in Kiew 10 h nach Kriegsbeginn erwartet worden.

Mag natürlich sein, dass die russische Armee schlichtweg das Vorankommen genauso naiv geplant hat, wie vieles andere und bei dem 18-h-Konvoiteil doch ein paar Schwarmützel mit drin waren, aber in meinen Augen ist das ein plausibler Zeiteinsatz für einen Militärtransport diesen Ausmaßes, durch ein zwar prinzipiell gesichertes, aber noch nicht militärisch verwaltetes Hinterland rollt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, nicht nur putin würde sich für unsere technik interessieren, wir interessieren und anscheinend auch für die russische...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich interessiert man sich dafür, was der Feind denn nun GENAU einsetzt. Und dass man sich ein paar Exemplare unter den Nagel reißt und untersucht ist da fast noch der kleinste Aspekt. Glaubst du ernsthaft, wir schicken diverse relativ neuen High-Tech-Geräte in sehr geringen Stückzahlen in die Ukraine, um eine Kriegsentscheidene Wirkung zu bringen? 
Das sind nichts weiter als Testeinsätze unter sehr realen Bedingungen, mit denen man die seit Jahrzehnten fast nur simulierten Fähigkeiten praktisch überprüft. Aus genau dem gleichen Grund stattet die USA ja auch Israel gerne mit dem neuesten Scheiß statt z.B. etwas größeren Lieferungen etwas älterer Technik aus. Wenn man sich sicher ist, dass es nicht in falsche Hände gehört und wenn der Feind über eine einigermaßen schlechte Aufklärung verfügt, also nicht zu viel über die eigenen Fähigkeiten erfährt, ist so ein kleiner Krieg gegen moderne Gegner wunderbar für Militärkonzerne. Abgesehen von Jugoslawien gab es sonst seit mindestens dem Golfkrieg ja nur noch Geplänkel gegen Terroristen, aber keine echten Stellvertreterkriege mehr.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das bis jetzt Transnistrien überhaupt abgeschnitten (vom großen Bruder) überlebt hat, liegt ausschließlich am Völkerrecht und das sich die Ukraine nicht im Vergleich genauso schuldig machen will, einen eigenständigen Staat/Gebiet zu überfallen, was nach Völkerrecht und EU Recht eben ein NO-GO ist.



Die russischen Truppen in Transnistrien sind nicht ohne und dort seit Jahrzehnten eingegraben. Die Ukraine wäre zwar sicherlich gerne diesen Unsicherheitsfaktor im eigenen Rücken los, aber die dadurch gebundenen Kräfte und die, ohne eine verdammt große Übermacht abzustellen hohen, Verluste wären eine ernsthafte der Schwächung der ukrainische Verteidigung.

Hat eigentlich mal zwischenzeitlich jemand gehört, wie Transnistrien abseits des militärischen derzeit zivil am Leben hält? Ich hatte die Frage vor im Frühsommer schon mal gestellt, aber solange Russand die Schlangeninsel hielt, waren zumindest noch Flugverbindungen aus Südost denkbar. Aber das ist lange her und Transnistrien wurde eigentlich seit langem durch die Ukraine aus Russland mit Energie, Nahrungsmitteln, etc. versorgt.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> eine Zange aus Nord und Ost oder gar aus allen Himmelsrichtungen wäre ein denkbares Szenario, mal das Wie jetzt aussen vor.



Das "Wie" kann aber nicht außen vorlassen. Sonst wird auch ein Angriff aus Südwesten mittels Einhörnern zum "denkbaren Szenario", wenn man Unmöglichkeiten nicht als Gegenargument zählen lässt. Fakt ist: Lukaschenko brennt die Hütte, die Weißrussen, dem vernehmen nach einschließlich größerer Teile des Militärs wollen nicht in diesen Krieg und die Ukraine hat sich schon lange auf Angriffe aus dieser Richtung vorbereitet, die rein geographisch ohnehin nicht einfach wären. Umgekehrt ist Weißrussland für Russlands Verteidigungspläne gegen die NATO ein wichtiger Frühwarnfaktor und für die Versorgung Kaliningrads unverzichtbar.

Längere Zeit habe ich trotzdem in Betracht gezogen, dass Putin als Verzweiflungsschritt diesen Pfand opfern könnte, aber die Gesetzesänderungen im Herbst haben den Weg für einen anderen, wesentlich durchdachteren Plan freigemacht: Die russische Armee darf jetzt auch nicht-russische Wehrpflichtige und andere nicht-Freiwillige einsetzen. Da sich die Rekrutierungserfolge in der Ukraine sehr in Grenzen halten und seit dem Sommer an gemischten russisch-weißrussischen Verbänden gearbeitet wird, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die zur Verstärkung der bestehenden Fronten herangezogen werden.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Was tuen wir zB dann wenn Putin die Generalmobilmachung ausruft ?



Uns entspannt zurücklehnen. In Anbetracht der Massenflucht russischer Männer vor der Winzigen-Teil-Mobilmachung sowie der seitdem massiv abgekühlten Beziehungen zu China ist davon auszugehen, dass das Regime Putin eine Verhängung des generellen Kriegszustandes derzeit nicht überstehen würde. Umgekehrt wäre sie für die Ukraine reichlich egal: Man kann man mit eilig eingezogenen Zivilisten eine anrückende Armee auf Heimatgelände bremsen, mit viel Glück sogar stoppen. Ähnliches haben die Ukrainer gemacht. Aber es braucht Monate Kampferfahrung, um auch nur halbwegs brauchbare Angriffskämpfer daraus zu machen - wenn man gute Ausrüstung und Trainings-Möglihckeiten und erfahrene Offiziere hat, die vorangehen. Auch das hat die Ukraine bewiesen, langsam, peu a peu. Was passiert, wenn man Zwangsrekruten mit schlechem Equipment an die Front wirft, hat dagegen Wagner gezeigt: Man erfährt, wo gegnerische Artillerie steht. Aber dafür könnte man auch Radar nehmen, wenn man nicht gerade akuten Hackfleischmangel hat.

Für Überraschungsangriffe braucht man gut ausgebildete Spezialkräfte (bekanntermaßen ist z.B. die Bundeswehr für eine schnelle Eingreiftruppe nicht wirklich gut genug  ) und die hat Russland längst in weiten Teilen verschlissen oder aktuell im Front Einsatz. Plötzliche Überraschungen wären nur noch möglich, wenn Putin die gesamte restliche Grenzsicherung gegenüber der NATO abbläst. Aber das wird er als Paranoiker nicht machen. Seine anderen Möglichkeiten sind, vor allem (kriegs)wirtschaftlich zwar beachtlich und könnten den Krieg noch sehr lange hinauszögern, haben aber Vorlaufzeiten von einem bis mehreren Quartalen. Da bleibt z.B. für die USA genug Zeit, um die Ukraine vorzubereiten und vielleicht sogar genug für Scholz, um eine nutzlose Floskel abzulassen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich erst wenn es soweit ist, F-15 für die Ukraine?! Eher nicht!



Klingt der jetzigen Situation tatsächlich merkwürdig. Aber andererseits: Gut gebrauchte F-15 an die USA übergeben? Das wäre nun wirklich sprichwörtliches Eulen nach Athen tragen. Möglicherweise bereitet man hier Handlungsmöglichkeiten vor, die in der aktuellen Lage noch niemand ziehen will, die aber im Zweifelsfall griffbereit sein sollen. Im harmlosesten Fall z.B. zur Aufrüstung der Ukraine nach einem Waffenstillstand, denn dann müsste die möglichst schnell so fit gemacht werden, dass sich weitere Angriffspläne auf russischer Seite erübrigen. F-15 mit 10 Jahren Restlebenserwartung passen jedenfalls besser in die Ukraine als irgendwo anders hin.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2022)

Wäre es unter Kriegsbedingungen realistisch, mal eben das ganze Waffensystem F-15 inkl. Allem, was dazu gehört (Munition. Wartungsequipment, das ganze für den operativen Betrieb notwendige Wissen um Hard- und Software sowie Taktik etc.) in die Ukraine zu verpflanzen? Ich stelle mir das sehr aufwändig und ressourcenintensiv vor. Ist ja nun nochmal deutlich komplexer und wartungsintensiver als ein paar Panzer oder HIMARS-Systeme.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wäre es unter Kriegsbedingungen realistisch, mal eben das ganze Waffensystem F-15 inkl. Allem, was dazu gehört (Munition. Wartungsequipment, das ganze für den operativen Betrieb notwendige Wissen um Hard- und Software sowie Taktik etc.) in die Ukraine zu verpflanzen? Ich stelle mir das sehr aufwändig und ressourcenintensiv vor. Ist ja nun nochmal deutlich komplexer und wartungsintensiver als ein paar Panzer oder HIMARS-Systeme.


Nicht wesentlich wartungsintensiver und aufwendiger, als eine MiG-29, oder eine SU-24 und die hat die Ukraine ja schon seit Jahrzehnten im Besitz und Verwendung.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht wesentlich wartungsintensiver und aufwendiger, als eine MiG-29, oder eine SU-24 und die hat die Ukraine ja schon seit Jahrzehnten im Besitz und Verwendung.


Ähm nein!
Das ukrainische Wartungspersonal ist daran ausgebildet, dazu gekommen sind jetzt wohl Harm Raketen, aber ein völlig neues System? Mal ganz abgesehen von der Pilotenausbildung!
Ich bin da eher bei HenneHuhn jedenfalls wenn das von jetzt auf gleich gehen soll.
Einige Experten haben ja schon seit Monaten eigentlich seit dem Begin des Krieges angemahnt so etwas langfristig anzulegen, weil sich die "östlichen" Waffen der Ukraine absehbar erschöpfen.
Vielleicht gibt es das ja hier und dort für einzelne Waffensysteme schon, ich bin oder wäre sowieso irritiert wenn das in der Öffentlichkeit an die große Glocke gehangen wird.
Ich glaube auch kaum das jetzt die USA das Patriot System liefern, es in Polen auf den "Hof" stellen und den Ukrainern sagen, seht zu wie ihr klar kommt, selbiges gilt für Iris T. Auch die Mig 29 mit der Verwendung der Harm Rakete wurde mit Sicherheit auch mit ukrainischen Personal in den USA getestet und ausgebildet.
Bei der F-15 sehe unter Kriegsbedingungen *mind. einen Vorlauf von 6-8 Monaten.* Vorher kann man solch ein System nicht wirklich einsetzten. Das beinhaltet Lieferung des Materials und Ausbildung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht wesentlich wartungsintensiver und aufwendiger, als eine MiG-29, oder eine SU-24 und die hat die Ukraine ja schon seit Jahrzehnten im Besitz und Verwendung.



Naja, aber hier muss ein komplett neues System erlernt werden. Eines, was sich aufgrund seiner (westlichen) Entwicklungslinie sicherlich in vielen Punkten deutlich von der bisher verwendeten (sowjetischen) Technik unterscheiden wird. Insbesondere in Bezug auf die elektronischen Systeme (ein Flugzeug bleibt ein Flugzeug, schon klar...).
Das stelle ich mir sehr aufwendig vor. Und deshalb die Frage, ob die Ukraine die dafür notwendigen Ressourcen realistisch und sinnbringend (!) einsetzen kann.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht jeden Schreiberling, der dazu noch mit möglichst vielen dümmlichen Hashtags um sich wirft (was soll diese Twitterkacke eigentlich?), für bare Münze nehmen. Denn die genannten Typen sind meines Kenntnisstandes gar nicht im Dienst der japanischen Armee, sondern nur die unter leicht anderer Benamung firmierenden Lizenzproduktionen von Mitsubishi.
Die F15 die aus Japan abgezogen werden:








						US Air Force begins withdrawal of F-15 fighters from Japan
					

The U.S. Air Force said in a release that the F-15C/D Eagle aircraft withdrawal from Japan is getting underway. The details were given in a 1st December media release, to announce the 18th Wing bid farewell to several F-15 Eagles from Kadena Air Base, Japan. This marks the first departure of...




					defence-blog.com
				








						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				




Wäre anders auch seltsam. Denn die japanischen F15 sollen beginnend mit diesem Jahr, einem Modernisierungsprogramm unterzogen werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, aber hier muss ein komplett neues System erlernt werden. Eines, was sich aufgrund seiner (westlichen) Entwicklungslinie sicherlich in vielen Punkten deutlich von der bisher verwendeten (sowjetischen) Technik unterscheiden wird. Insbesondere in Bezug auf die elektronischen Systeme (ein Flugzeug bleibt ein Flugzeug, schon klar...).
> Das stelle ich mir sehr aufwendig vor. Und deshalb die Frage, ob die Ukraine die dafür notwendigen Ressourcen realistisch und sinnbringend (!) einsetzen kann.


Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede und müssen die erlernt werden.
Nur weil du ein Auto fahren kannst bist du ja schließlich nicht auch automatisch in der Lage genauso sicher / gut einen 40t Sattelschlepper zu fahren und zu rangieren. 

Aber dabei geht es halt bei Piloten, wie Bodenpersonal, am Ende nur noch um die Unterschiede der "Westtechnik" und nicht generell darum, wie man grundsätzlich ein Flugzeug fliegt, oder eben warten muss.

Ich denke daher nicht das die grundsätzlichen Probleme da größer ausfallen, wie bei einem Geschwader welches man im WW2 von Me-109 auf Me-262 umgestellt hat (Kolben auf Strahlentriebwerke) und das die Ukrainer sowas doch relativ fix lernen hat man ja auch schon an der Einweisung zur PZH 2000 sehen können.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch kaum das jetzt die USA das Patriot System liefern, es in Polen auf den "Hof" stellen und den Ukrainern sagen, seht zu wie ihr klar kommt, selbiges gilt für Iris T. Auch die Mig 29 mit der Verwendung der Harm Rakete wurde mit Sicherheit auch mit ukrainischen Personal in den USA getestet und ausgebildet.


Das wäre ungünstig und ich glaube eh, dass die Patriot nur auf Sparflamme betreiben können.
Als NATO haben wir eine integrierte Luftverteidigung, die Ukrainer müssen so gut die einzelnen Systeme
auch sind, improvisieren müssen was die Koordination in der Gefechtsführung angeht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke daher nicht das die grundsätzlichen Probleme da größer ausfallen, wie bei einem Geschwader welches man im WW2 von Me-109 auf Me-262 umgestellt hat (Kolben auf Strahlentriebwerke) und das die Ukrainer sowas doch relativ fix lernen hat man ja auch schon an der Einweisung zur PZH 2000 sehen können.


Das ist schon etwas komplizierter


----------



## Don-71 (21. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wäre ungünstig und ich glaube eh, dass die Patriot nur auf Sparflamme betreiben können.
> Als NATO haben wir eine integrierte Luftverteidigung, die Ukrainer müssen so gut die einzelnen Systeme
> auch sind, improvisieren müssen was die Koordination in der Gefechtsführung angeht.


Abwarten!
Hätte mir Jemand vor 9 Monaten erzählt man kann eine MIG 29 auf die Schnelle Harm "fähig" machen, wenn auch mit Abstrichen, hätte ich ihm den Vogel gezeigt. Wir wissen nicht was man sich bei den USA und der Ukraine an "Behelfs-/Improvisationslösungen" einfallen lassen wird. Es wird für die Russen jedenfalls nicht einfacher.

Nach den heutigen Nachrichten und der Ansprache von Putler, müßten eigentlich auch die Minderbegabten im Kanzleramt und im Bendlerblock endlich mal einsehen, das sie Fata Morganas nachjagen, wenn sie immer noch glauben Putler mit Halbherzigkeiten zu beschwichtigen, der hat heute glasklar gemacht was er unter allen Umständen will.
Ich hoffe zumindestens in den USA ist das angekommen und man stellt zumindestens einen Teil der Wirtschaft auf Waffen- und Munitiosproduktion um, hier in Europa hat z.B. Macron den letzten Schuss nicht mehr gehört, wenn er am heutigen Tag immer noch von Sicherheitsgarantien für Russland lamentiert. Das was sich die Teile der Europäer allen voran Deutschland und Frankreich leisten, ist eher eine Schande und man kann sich nur wirklich schämen!


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2022)

MIM-23 Hawk werden anscheinend schon Seitens der Ukraine eingesetzt:








						Old U.S. HAWK Missiles Could Destroy Russian Drones Bombarding Ukraine (Updated)
					

U.S.-made HAWK missiles are being sent to Ukraine to defend the country against Russian drones. HAWK dates back to the 1960s, but might be just what is needed for this mission.




					www.forbes.com
				











						Spain handed over first HAWK air defense systems to Ukraine
					

The first HAWK air defense systems arrived in Ukraine from Spain.




					mil.in.ua


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hätte mir Jemand vor 9 Monaten erzählt man kann eine MIG 29 auf die Schnelle Harm "fähig" machen, wenn auch mit Abstrichen, hätte ich ihm den Vogel gezeigt.


Wenn du es unbedingt möchtest kannst du technisch auf einiges scheißen, klar haben die Ukrainer Alternativen, aber auf einem anderen Niveau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, aber hier muss ein komplett neues System erlernt werden. Eines, was sich aufgrund seiner (westlichen) Entwicklungslinie sicherlich in vielen Punkten deutlich von der bisher verwendeten (sowjetischen) Technik unterscheiden wird. Insbesondere in Bezug auf die elektronischen Systeme (ein Flugzeug bleibt ein Flugzeug, schon klar...).
> Das stelle ich mir sehr aufwendig vor. Und deshalb die Frage, ob die Ukraine die dafür notwendigen Ressourcen realistisch und sinnbringend (!) einsetzen kann.



Ungeachtet dessen, dass es wohl eine Ente war, sehe ich Möglichkeiten in gewissen Bereichen:
- Wartung? Einfach nach Polen bringen, bei einem Jet noch viel einfacher als z.B. die PzH2000-Repearturen.
- Luftnahkampf? Optional, die Russen fliegen eh nicht mehr über der Ukraine.
- Bodenunterstützung? Bei der C/D eh kein Thema, aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Ex-Su-27-Crew binnen zwei Monaten genug lernen kann, um in Gegenden ohne nennenswerte Luftabwehr Wirkung zu entfalten. Das schwierige bei Jagdbombern ist reinzukommen, ohne dass einer einen sieht, das Ziel zu treffen, bevor einen einer sieht und wieder rauszukommen, nachdem man unvermeidbar gesehen wurde. Aber wenn keiner guckt? Gerader Anflug in mittlerer Höhe mit ausführlichem Zielen, vorerst mal nur mit einem der vielen möglichen Waffensysteme, das sollte lernbar sein.
- Luftfernkampf: Das ist der interessante Punkt. Ich kenne keine westliche Langstrecken-Luft-Luftrakete für die MiG-29. Aber die AIM-120D für die F-15C wird mit 160 km angegeben. Selbst wenn man 50 km hinter der Front hängt, weil man nicht das nötige Training hat, um sich gegen Luftangriffe zu wehren, reicht das aus, um das halbe Arsenal der russischen Su-27 & -34 nutzlos zu machen und Luftnahunterstützung zu unterdrücken. Das würde Kapazitäten der ukrainischen MiGs für riskanteres freimachen.

Fazit: Ich glaube schon, dass die Ukraine ein paar F-15 gerne nehmen würde, sofern sie noch Piloten übrig haben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Wäre anders auch seltsam. Denn die japanischen F15 sollen beginnend mit diesem Jahr, einem Modernisierungsprogramm unterzogen werden.



Das ist aber auch eher junge Entwicklung, zuerst sollten sie durch F-35 ersetzt werden und es war hier auch nur die Rede von einer Hand voll Maschinen, die explizit japanisch sein sollten und explizit in ein paar Jahren ohnehin hätten ausgemustert werden sollen - abgesehen davon, dass der Autor nicht zwischen D- und DJ-Version unterschieden hat, war die Meldung in sich schon recht plausibel. Und während es oft vorkommt, dass Schreiberlinge Interpretationen dazudichten, Details falsch wiedergeben oder unzulässige Verknüpfungen ziehen, ist doch eher selten, dass die eigentliche Hauptmeldung komplett erfunden ist.
Aber war hier wohl so. Hätten wir mal lieber Radio Moskau getraut!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Salve,

wie war das doch gleich mit Eigenwahrnehmung und Fremdwahrnehmung?



> *+++ 13:32 Kreml: Fortschritte bei "Entmilitarisierung" der Ukraine +++*
> Der Kreml sieht nach eigenen Angaben trotz westlicher Waffenlieferungen Fortschritte bei der "Entmilitarisierung" der von Russland vor zehn Monaten überfallenen Ukraine. "Man kann feststellen, dass es hier ein wesentliches Vorankommen auf dem Weg der Entmilitarisierung gibt", sagte Kremlsprecher Dmitri Peskow der russischen Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge. Die Zerstörung von Waffen in der Ukraine hatte Kremlchef Wladimir Putin zu Beginn des Krieges am 24. Februar als ein zentrales Ziel genannt. Am Vortag hatte Putin gesagt, dass das militärische Potenzial der Ukraine und auch die von europäischen Staaten geleisteten Lieferungen von Waffen aus Sowjetzeiten fast erschöpft seien. Zur Übergabe des Patriot-Flugabwehrsystems der USA an die Ukraine meinte er, dass dadurch der Krieg in die Länge gezogen werde. Zugleich bezeichnete er die Waffen als alt. Er meinte, dass Russland die Flugabwehr überwinden könne. "Es findet sich immer ein Gegengift", sagte er. Die Patriot-Flugabwehr funktioniere nicht so gut wie die russische S-300, behauptete Putin. Russland werde die Patriots "knacken", kündigte er an. Nach Putins Auffassung ist die ukrainische Rüstungswirtschaft am Ende ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit angekommen, die russische hingegen könne ihre Waffenproduktion noch steigern. Er sollte dazu nach Kremlangaben am Freitag auch Vertreter der Rüstungsindustrie in Tula rund 200 Kilometer südlich von Moskau treffen.



Wenn man das so liest könnte man meinen ab und zu postet der Peskow hier im  Forum!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest könnte man meinen ab und zu postet der Peskow hier im  Forum!


Naja, zumindest unseren einen "Peskow" hier ist, seit seiner jüngsten Zwangsbeurlaubung, scheinbar etwas die Lust am posten vergangen. 

Aber grundsätzlich, klar, es ist völlig abstruß, was Peskow da von sich gibt.

Man muss sich aber in dabei immer in Erinnerung rufen das er das nicht für Menschen mit drei Gehirnzellen macht, sondern an russische Unterstützer im Ausland, sowie die Bevölkerung in Russland selbst, die nichts anderes kennen, oder gar akzeptieren, als die Kreml-Märchenstunde, richtet.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2022)

Malt den Teufel nicht an die Wand, die Brigade Warsteiner kommt noch früh genug wieder.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Malt den Teufel nicht an die Wand, die Brigade Warsteiner kommt noch früh genug wieder.



I see what you did there  

@T: Was ist eigentlich bei dieser großen Videokonferenz mit tausenden Militärkommandeuren geworden, die Putin am Mittwoch (?) abhalten wollte? Ich hatte die Bekanntgabe erwartet, dass Belarus jetzt offiziell in den Krieg einsteigt oder dass es Richtung Transnistrien geht. Aber bisher habe ich nichts gehört, irgendwelche Ergebnisse werden da doch durchgesickert sein...


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @T: Was ist eigentlich bei dieser großen Videokonferenz mit tausenden Militärkommandeuren geworden, die Putin am Mittwoch (?) abhalten wollte? Ich hatte die Bekanntgabe erwartet, dass Belarus jetzt offiziell in den Krieg einsteigt oder dass es Richtung Transnistrien geht. Aber bisher habe ich nichts gehört, irgendwelche Ergebnisse werden da doch durchgesickert sein...











						Putin verspricht seinen Militärs den Sieg
					

Bei seiner Rede zur Jahrestagung des Verteidigungsministeriums gibt sich der russische Präsident siegesgewiss. Putin verspricht der Armee viel Geld, um die Streitkräfte zu modernisieren und den Bürgern viel Geld für den Sozialstaat. Den Krieg habe Russland nicht angefangen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2022)

Also alle sollen, nach Putins Willen, viel Geld bekommen, Millitärs, wie Bevölkerung?
Aber wie gewinnt viel Geld Kriege und wo, außer einfach, ohne (davon erwerbbare) Gegenwerte, nur immer mehr von zu drucken, soll das viele Geld herkommen?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also alle sollen, nach Putins Willen, viel Geld bekommen, Millitärs, wie Bevölkerung?
> Aber wie gewinnt viel Geld Kriege und wo, außer einfach, ohne (davon erwerbbare) Gegenwerte, nur immer mehr von zu drucken, soll das viele Geld herkommen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...


Die Rubel gehen ihm nicht so schnell aus, schaue dir das 3. Reich an.
Das ihm das natürlich im Long Run sofern er die Ukraine eben nicht erobern kann mächtig schadet, ist klar.
Keine Investitionen (neben schon den fehlenden ausländischen) , totes Militärmaterial, erhebliche Beschädigung der Demografie etc. etc.
Aber ein paar Jahre hält das Russland schon durch, das Thema wird nicht im kommenden Jahr akkut.

Was das ganze aber zeigt ist, wie entschlossen er ist seinen Krieg unter allen Umständen fortzuführen und ich habe das ja schon gepostet, dass das eben ein Weckruf gerade für unser Kanzleramt und dem VErteidigungsministerium sein sollte, das man bei Russland mit Putin keine halben Sachen machen sollte, der Schuss geht nach hinten los. 
Wie man mehr als offenkundig sieht, ist der Mann und sein System 0,0 an irgendeinem Frieden interessiert, außer er bekommt die ganze Ukraine, und selbst dann wird er ja nach eigenen Ankündigungen in Europa weitrermachen, das sollten eigentlich auch mal Weniger-Begabte endlich begreifen.


----------



## Kassalowski (23. Dezember 2022)

°Kurze Werbe-/ Pinkelpause.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1606344624355741696

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Dezember 2022)

Was so alles im Ersten Deutschen Fernsehen kommentiert werden "darf" und schon 2 Tage später völlige Makulatur ist. Die Dame hat sich damit nicht wirklch einen Gefallen getan.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1605678566972149760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ihre skeptische Prognose zum Geld für die Ukraine:


> *+++ 20:40 US-Kongress bewilligt Rekord-Verteidigungshaushalt +++*
> Der US-Kongress verabschiedet den Haushalt für das eigentlich bereits laufende Fiskaljahr und bewilligt dabei eine Rekordsumme für die Verteidigung sowie weitere Militärhilfe für die Ukraine. Das noch von den Demokraten beherrschte Repräsentantenhaus stimmte wenige Stunden vor Ablauf der Frist für das Paket mit einem Volumen von knapp 1,7 Billionen Dollar. Der Senat hatte am Donnerstag mit der Unterstützung von 18 Republikanern die mehr als 4000 Seiten schwere Vorlage bewilligt. Einige Republikaner im Repräsentantenhaus kritisierten die Ausgabenpläne ihrerseits scharf. Unter anderem verlangten sie, dass die Europäer mehr Gelder für die Ukraine bereitstellen müssten. Die Republikaner übernehmen im Januar die Macht in der Kongress-Kammer.


Darin sind jetzt schon runde 45 Milliarden Dollar Militärhilfen für die Ukraine enthalten und natürlich kann der Präsident aus seinen Haushalten nochmal was dazu schießen wenn nötig.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Jahre hält das Russland schon durch, das Thema wird nicht im kommenden Jahr akkut.


Ich denke der Unterschied zum dritten Reich ist der, dass Putins Krieg weniger unterstützt als hingenommen wird.
Wir sehen ja jetzt schon Sachen die man im dritten Reich erst ab Mitte 1944 gesehen hat.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was so alles im Ersten Deutschen Fernsehen kommentiert werden "darf" und schon 2 Tage später völlige Makulatur ist. Die Dame hat sich damit nicht wirklch einen Gefallen getan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das dachte ich auch als ich das gesehen habe. Ihre Einschätzung ist ein völliger Fehltritt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ihre skeptische Prognose zum Geld für die Ukraine:
> 
> Darin sind jetzt schon runde 45 Milliarden Dollar Militärhilfen für die Ukraine enthalten und natürlich kann der Präsident aus seinen Haushalten nochmal was dazu schießen wenn nötig.


Das ist auch gut so. Und aus Europa sollte es auch weiterhin Hilfen geben. Vor allem aus Deutschland.
Und keine Rumeiereien.

Was ich auch nicht verstanden habe: Laut Medienberichten haben die Russen "allergisch" auf die Patriot-Flugabwehrsysteme reagiert und wollen die unter Beschuss nehmen. Aber was ist mit den deutschen Iris-Systemen welche geliefert wurden? Ist das nicht das selbe? Darüber gab es nicht so eine große Aufregung.

Auch bin ich dafür das endlich Kampfpanzer geliefert werden! Wenn man Haubitzen liefert, kann man auch Kampfpanzer liefern. Haubitzen haben viel größere Reichweiten.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstanden habe: Laut Medienberichten haben die Russen "allergisch" auf die Patriot-Flugabwehrsysteme reagiert und wollen die unter Beschuss nehmen. Aber was ist mit den deutschen Iris-Systemen welche geliefert wurden? Ist das nicht das selbe? Darüber gab es nicht so eine große Aufregung.


Das hat glaube ich mehrere Gründe, das Patriot System ist weitreichender und bekannter, bei Iris T könnte es sein das die Russen gar nicht so genau über die Fähigkeiten (auch RAdar) im Bilde sind.
Die Russen kündigen immer alles vollmundig an, sie hatten angekündigt jegliche westliche Waffenlieferung in der Westukraine bereits zu zerstören, sie wollten westliche Haubitzen, HIMARS etc. all das haben sie ja nach ihren eigenen Meldung schon zigmal abgeschossen, genauspo wie Geparden.
Gar nichts haben sie, bis auf ein paar 777 US Artilleriegeschütze, ansonsten gibt es unter den westlichen Waffen keine Verluste.
Also zwischen Ankündigungen der Russen und dem realen Leben, liegen meistens Galaxien.

Ich denke das die Russen am meisten Respekt haben vor dem Patriot Radar haben und wahrscheinlich oder vielleicht kann man darin oder damit auch die anderen Systeme integrieren. Eine oder mehrere PAtriotsysteme machen das Leben das Russen ja nicht einfacher und das Flugabwehr System der Ukraine wird einmal engmaschiger und auch diverser. Gute Systeme gegen MArschlugkörper und andere Systeme (z.B. Gepard) gegen Drohnen.
Und um so mehr Systeme um so mehr kann man schützen und so größer wird der Aufwand des Feindes.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gar nichts haben sie, bis auf ein paar 777 US Artilleriegeschütze, ansonsten gibt es unter den westlichen Waffen keine Verluste.


Ein bisschen mehr war es dann doch, aber ja wirklich nicht viel.


Don-71 schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich oder vielleicht kann man darin oder damit auch die anderen Systeme integrieren








						Link 16 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Man hört aber eher, dass die Ukrainer sehr viel technische Bastelei verwenden anstatt hochmoderne Führungsausstattung, aber okay die Lösung ist aus der Not geboren und funktioniert. Außerdem bekommen die Russen es kaum hin das zu stören.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man hört aber eher, dass die Ukrainer sehr viel technische Bastelei verwenden anstatt hochmoderne Führungsausstattung, aber okay die Lösung ist aus der Not geboren und funktioniert. Außerdem bekommen die Russen es kaum hin das zu stören.


Soweit ich das jetzt mir angelesen habe, sind Patriot, Iris T, NASAMS alle Link 16 Fähig und alle drei haben hervorragende Radarsysteme, können von Awacs Daten übernehmen.
Gelesen habe ich auch, das der Gepard Link fähig ist, also unabhängig von seinem eignen Radar operieren kann, versorgt von einem anderen Radar. Also ist doch die eigentliche Herausforderung irgendwie ihre S300 Systeme darin zu integrieren, das dürfte wohl die ganze Bastelei sein.
Ich vermute es eher so, das die westlichen Radar Systeme wesentlich leistungsfähiger sind, aber wie bekommt man deren Daten in ein S300 System?!

Ist HAwk Link fähig? Ich glaube eher nicht oder?
Ich denke das Hawk System ist eher eine Ergänzung zum Gepard für die Drohnenabwehr und könnte später auch zur Flugabwehr auf dem Gefechtsfeld taugen bei mechanisierten Angriffen.

Alles in allem dürfte es schon eine Herausforderung sein 4 verschiedene Flugabwehrsysteme Patriot, Iris T SLM, NASAMS und S300 zu einer gemeinsammen integrierten Flugabwehr zu verbinden, Gepard und Hawk sind dabei wertvolle Ergänzungen gerade in Bezug auf Drohnen.
Schade das die Roland 2 im Schneidbrenner ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt mir angelesen habe, sind Patriot, Iris T, NASAMS alle Link 16 Fähig und alle drei haben hervorragende Radarsysteme, können von Awacs Daten übernehmen.


Ja ist nur immer die Frage was man der Ukraine gegeben hat, sowas wie Link 16 gibt man tendenziell eher nicht raus.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich vermute es eher so, das die westlichen Radar Systeme wesentlich leistungsfähiger sind, aber wie bekommt man deren Daten in ein S300 System?!


Handarbeit, ich kenne das S300 nicht von innen, aber Patriot und da hast du tausende Einstellungen um gegebene Daten ins System einzufügen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Dezember 2022)

In meiner Dienstzeit haben wir bei Roland und Gepard


Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt mir angelesen
> Gelesen habe ich auch, das der Gepard Link fähig ist, also unabhängig von seinem eignen Radar operieren kann, versorgt von einem anderen Radar.


Das stimmt zu meiner Dienstzeit wurde mit dem HFlaAFüSys herumexperimentiert, um Roland und Gepard die Ziele per Datenübertragung vom TUR und LUR zuzuweisen das System war auch AWACS-fähig. Das System war aber auch nicht wirklich ausfallsicher, was bei der "Verkaufsveranstaltung" Schaufenster Flugabwehr in Putlos regelmäßig Improvisationstalent verlangte. Herrliche Zeiten der HFla-Truppe.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt mir angelesen habe, sind Patriot, Iris T, NASAMS alle Link 16 Fähig und alle drei haben hervorragende Radarsysteme



Sicher, nur hat das Patriotsystem seine Schwächen gegen Hutidrohnen, oder iranische, in Saudi Arabien gezeigt.









						Militärmacht Saudi-Arabien: Aus der Luft verwundbar | DW | 29.03.2022
					

Die immer wiederkehrenden Raketen -und Drohnen-Angriffe jemenitischer Huthi-Rebellen enthüllen nicht nur Schwächen der saudischen Luftabwehr. Sie schaden auch dem angestrebten Ruf des Landes als Investitionsstandort.




					www.dw.com
				




So wie ich es verstanden habe,  kostet ein System 1 Milliarde und eine Rakete liegt um die 1 Million Dollar . Dabei gibt es unterschiedliche Generationen und auch die Anzahl der Abschußanlagen variiert von 4 und 8 was bedeutet das 16, bzw 32 Flugkörper zur Verfügung stehen.
Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht einmal für Kiew reichen.
Mit der gleichen Taktik, wie sie die Ukrainer praktizieren, kann nun auch Patriot an seine Grenzen bringen. Einfach eine große Menge Köder schicken, welche das System überlasten. Das sollte bei einem Patriot leicht sein.
Man benötigt sicher mindestens hundert um einen Erfolg zu verzeichnen.

Gleichzeitig werden alle Systeme Angreifbar, sobald sie das Ziel anvisieren .








						Russian А-50 AEW&C plane arrived in Belarus
					

Russian А-50U airborne early warning and control aircraft has arrived on the territory of Belarus




					mil.in.ua
				



Sollte man als Komponente einbeziehen.

Deshalb sehe ich keine Änderungen an der Gesamtsituation.

Da ich ja ständig nach Quellen zu vielen Infos gefragt werde eine Karte des ISW.
Kommt ein wenig auf die Zoomstufe an, aber dann erkennt man das die Russen überall Fortschritte machen und die Karte ist immer etwas hinterher.









						Interactive Map: Russia's Invasion of Ukraine
					

This interactive map complements the static control-of-terrain maps that ISW daily produces with high-fidelity.




					storymaps.arcgis.com
				




Es hat jedenfalls nichts erfreuliches.


----------



## Optiki (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr war es dann doch, aber ja wirklich nicht viel.











						How Is Russia Faring Against NATO Equipment In Ukraine? A Tally
					






					www.oryxspioenkop.com
				




gibt eine eigene Aufstellung für die Verluste, der echte Wert wird natürlich höher liegen, aber das hatte wir ja schon mal alles besprochen. 




Tschetan schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht einmal für Kiew reichen.


das steht ja auch schon ein IRIS und Geparden, mit einer sehr hohen Abschussquote.. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da ich ja ständig nach Quellen zu vielen Infos gefragt werde eine Karte des ISW.
> Kommt ein wenig auf die Zoomstufe an, aber dann erkennt man das die Russen überall Fortschritte machen und die Karte ist immer etwas hinterher



Ach Mensch, es war doch so schön Ruhe und jetzt fängt es wieder an.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

> *US-Experten sehen Vorbereitungen für möglichen Angriff aus Belarus*
> 
> 12.43 Uhr: Russland schafft laut Einschätzung des US-amerikanischen Instituts für Kriegsstudien (ISW) in Belarus weiter die Voraussetzungen für einen möglichen Angriff auf den Norden der Ukraine. Auch das ukrainische Militär teilte am Samstag mit, dass Russland Bataillone dorthin verlegt habe. Die ISW-Experten meinten zwar, dass ein solcher Angriff weiter unwahrscheinlich sei. Er sei aber möglich. Und die Gefahr müsse ernst genommen werden. Als ein Indiz dafür, dass Russland von dort aus angreifen könnte, wurde die Einrichtung eines Feldlazaretts angesehen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: US-Experten sehen Vorbereitungen für möglichen Angriff aus Belarus


Ich hoffe das die ukrainische Armee noch genug Kampfeinheiten im Norden und Westen des Landes hat.
Aber sie dürfen auch nicht alle aus dem Süden und Osten abziehen. Falls es sich um ein Ablenkungsmanöver handelt.
Jedenfalls ist klar: wenn Kiew fallen sollte, dann fällt auch die Ukraine.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Die sind beim letzten mal mit frischen Elitetruppen gegen hastig aufgestellte Territorialeinheiten zerhackt worden,
dieses mal ist es andersrum und das kann gar nicht besser laufen als beim letzten mal 
Das wird ein Blutbad für die Russen, falls sie es versuchen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> das steht ja auch schon ein IRIS und Geparden, mit einer sehr hohen Abschussquote..


Hast du dafür Quellen? Belegbare?



Optiki schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, es war doch so schön Ruhe und jetzt fängt es wieder an.


Du verstehst unter Ruhe den Ausschluß kontroverse Ansichten?

Ich nehme nur öffentlich zugängliche Quellen und Analysen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die sind beim letzten mal mit frischen Elitetruppen gegen hastig aufgestellte Territorialeinheiten zerhackt worden, dieses mal ist es andersrum und das kann gar nicht besser laufen als beim letzten mal



Abgesehen von den Luftlandetruppen waren da beim Vorstoß auf Kiew kaum "Elite"formationen dabei, als mehr "normale" Verbände aus überwiegend Zeitsoldaten.
Wozu auch, man meinte sie dort doch gar nicht zu brauchen.

Abgesehen davon waren es nicht nur Territorialeinheiten, auf Seite der Ukraine, sondern doch auch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil reguläre Soldaten, der Ukrainischen Armee, die auf Urlaub, aus dem Süden (deshalb konnte die russische Armee auch so problemlos und schnell bis Cherson durchmaschieren) und Osten der Ukraine, im Raum Kiew, waren.

Im Grunde ein Glücksfall für die Ukraine, nur mit hastig aufgestellten Territorialkräften alleine wäre es weit schwieriger gewesen, oder vielleicht auch anders ausgegangen, man weiß es nicht.
Das man doch auch einiges an regulären Soldaten, mit Kampferfahrung hatte, hat in den ersten Tagen sicherlich einiges an erkaufter Zeit gebracht, die man für eine Reorganisation der Armee nutzen konnte.

Aber ja, ich sehe nach dem was über die belarussische Armee bekannt ist auch nicht wie eine neue Offensive, im Norden, dort einen signifikanten Ausschlag zu Gunsten des Kreml geben soll, selbst wenn man der belarussischen Armee noch ein paar eingezogene Russen an die Seite stellt.

Auf jeden Fall, so sie kommt, wird es aber für eine ganze Menge weiterer großflächiger Zerströung führen.
Daher, für Belarus und die Ukraine auch, wäre es besser diese Offensive kommt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstanden habe: Laut Medienberichten haben die Russen "allergisch" auf die Patriot-Flugabwehrsysteme reagiert und wollen die unter Beschuss nehmen. Aber was ist mit den deutschen Iris-Systemen welche geliefert wurden? Ist das nicht das selbe? Darüber gab es nicht so eine große Aufregung.



Iris-T ist viel kleiner und auf kürzere Entfernungen und Höhen ausgelegt. Patriot dagegen ist auch Teil der strategischen und Anti-Satelliten-Verteidigung der USA, halt das Army-Gegenstück zum AEGIS der Navy. Und das letzteres Putin ein riesiger Dorn im Auge ist weiß man ja spätestens seit dem Terror wegen den AEGIS-Installationen in Rumänien und-nicht-in-Polen im Rahmen von NMD. Eine nur geringfügig kleinere Version davon weitere 600-700 km näher an Russland dran ist also einigermaßen unangenehm für den Zaren. Aber das hätte er sich vielleicht überlegen sollen, bevor er der Ukraine so lange und intensiv einen Bedarf daran verschafft hat.

Was ich wiederum nicht verstehe: Wieso ist die Ukraine so scharf ausgerechnet auf Patriots? Selensky hat ja nicht nach irgendeiner Form von Luftverteidigugn oder gar passend zur Hauptlücke nach Nahverteidigung gefragt, sondern gezielt nach Patriots. Im Vergleich zu Iris-T ist das System aber auf weniger Ziele und größere Entfernungen ausgelegt. Bomber, Kampflugzeuge, schwere strategische Raketen. Iranische Drohnenschwärme im Tiefflug kann es zwar auch bekämpfen, dabei aber weder seine Reichweite noch seine Geschwindigkeit ausspielen und dass die USA die vergleichen großen und teuren Patriot-Raketen (laut Wiki 4 Millionen pro Schuss) in ausreichender Zahl liefern, um davon täglich mehrere dutzend zu verbrauchen, ist fraglich. Die Standard-Bestückung des zugesagten Trupps wäre beim aktuellen Beschuss spätestens nach einer Woche verbraucht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher, nur hat das Patriotsystem seine Schwächen gegen Hutidrohnen, oder iranische, in Saudi Arabien gezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Ernst? Im Artikel steht explizit dass die amerikanischen Systeme vorher abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich wiederum nicht verstehe: Wieso ist die Ukraine so scharf ausgerechnet auf Patriots? Selensky hat ja nicht nach irgendeiner Form von Luftverteidigugn oder gar passend zur Hauptlücke nach Nahverteidigung gefragt, sondern gezielt nach Patriots. Im Vergleich zu Iris-T ist das System aber auf weniger Ziele und größere Entfernungen ausgelegt. Bomber, Kampflugzeuge, schwere strategische Raketen. Iranische Drohnenschwärme im Tiefflug kann es zwar auch bekämpfen, dabei aber weder seine Reichweite noch seine Geschwindigkeit ausspielen und dass die USA die vergleichen großen und teuren Patriot-Raketen (laut Wiki 4 Millionen pro Schuss) in ausreichender Zahl liefern, um davon täglich mehrere dutzend zu verbrauchen, ist fraglich. Die Standard-Bestückung des zugesagten Trupps wäre beim aktuellen Beschuss spätestens nach einer Woche verbraucht.


Ich glaube das du das falsch analysierst, das Patriot System dient als ein weiteres Teilchen in der gesammten Flugabwehr der Ukraine, für Drohnen gibt es eher den Geparden und das ältere Hawk System, die Patriots werden klar gegen Marschflugkörper und Flugzeuge sein. Es gibt ja jetzt durchaus ein komplette Abstufung (Reichweite) der westlichen Systeme -> Patriot, NASAMS, Iris T SLM dazu dann noch das S300 System, zur Nahverteidigung (Drohnen) eher Gepard und Hawk.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich wiederum nicht verstehe: Wieso ist die Ukraine so scharf ausgerechnet auf Patriots? Selensky hat ja nicht nach irgendeiner Form von Luftverteidigugn oder gar passend zur Hauptlücke nach Nahverteidigung gefragt, sondern gezielt nach Patriots.



Selensky gibt nur weiter was das Militär gerne möchte.
Und warum man beim ukrainischen Militär so scharf auf Patroit ist?
Kann ich natürlich nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, aber ich würde mal vermuten man spielt mit dem Gedanken nicht nur Raketen, Marschflugköroer und Drohnen damit abschießen zu wollen, sondern gleich auch ein paar andere russische Luftfahrzeuge, wo die große Reichweite (je nach Typ bis über 160km) von Patriot ein Argument für wäre.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du verstehst unter Ruhe den Ausschluß kontroverse Ansichten?


Ne, aber das Ausknipsen von Dampflauderern, die nicht auf die Fragen der Moderation reagieren.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Luftlandetruppen waren da beim Vorstoß auf Kiew kaum "Elite"formationen dabei, als mehr "normale" Verbände aus überwiegend Zeitsoldaten.


Erster Vorstoß mit VDV und das ist für die "Elite" und das war gemeint.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon waren es nicht nur Territorialeinheiten, auf Seite der Ukraine, sondern doch auch ein nicht unerheblicher Teil reguläre Soldaten, der Ukrainischen Armee


Ohne ihre Ausrüstung und nicht in ihren Verbänden, die Schlacht um Kiew wurde durch Zermürbung gewonnen, nicht durch reguläre Gefechtsführung.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Patriot dagegen ist auch Teil der strategischen und Anti-Satelliten-Verteidigung der USA, halt das Army-Gegenstück zum AEGIS der Navy.


Wo nimmst du diesen Unsinn eigentlich immer wieder her? Ja Patriot hat eine höhere Reichweite als IRIS T, aber es dient doch nicht dem Abschuss von Satelliten. Du kannst das Radar bei THAAD einklinken, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das du das falsch analysierst, das Patriot System dient als ein weiteres Teilchen in der gesammten Flugabwehr der Ukraine, für Drohnen gibt es eher den Geparden und das ältere Hawk System, die Patriots werden klar gegen Marschflugkörper und Flugzeuge sein. Es gibt ja jetzt durchaus ein komplette Abstufung (Reichweite) der westlichen Systeme -> Patriot, NASAMS, Iris T SLM dazu dann noch das S300 System, zur Nahverteidigung (Drohnen) eher Gepard und Hawk.



Aber sämtlichen Berichten zu Folge setzt Russland überhaupt keine Flugzeuge über der Ukraine ein und Schläge mit Marschflugkörpern gab es bislang auch eher wenige gegen strategisch wichtige Ziele. Letztere sind aber weit verteilt und soviele Patriot-Batterien, um das ganze Land abzudecken, kann die NATO unmöglich rausgeben. Derzeit das größte Problem der Ukraine sind massierte Raketen- und Drohnenschläge gegen zivile Infrastruktur in den Metropolregionen. Sowas kann Patriot auch abdecken, ist dafür aber nicht optimiert und entsprechend ineffizient.

Warum fragt man also explizit nach einem System, für dessen Rolle man eher wenig Bedarf hat, den auch die vorhandenen S-300 decken können, und nicht nach Systemen die auf das optimiert sind, woran es gerade am meisten mangelt?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selensky gibt nur weiter was das Militär gerne möchte.
> Und warum man beim ukrainischen Militär so scharf auf Patroit ist?
> Kann ich natürlich nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, aber ich würde mal vermuten man spielt mit dem Gedanken nicht nur Raketen, Marschflugköroer und Drohnen damit abschießen zu wollen, sondern gleich auch ein paar andere russische Luftfahrzeuge, wo die große Reichweite (je nach Typ bis über 160km) von Patriot ein Argument für wäre.



160 km reicht von Kiew nicht bis in russischen Luftraum. Sie müssten das wertvolle, von Russland ausdrücklich als Prioritätsziel gebrandmarkte Systeme grenznah stationieren, wenn sie es offensiv einsetzen wollen. Afaik gab es solche Versuche aber bislang auch mit den S-300 nicht, die Ukraine ist in der Defensive und aktuell größere Probleme.

Mit sehr vielen Langstrecken-SAMs könnte man zwar versuchen, den russischen Raketenstartern das Leben schwer zu machen, aber Russland hat viel zu viele Tu-95, -160, -22M, Su-24,... . Selbst optimal eingesetzt, mit viel Risiko und noch mehr Glück könnte eine Patriot der russischen Luftwaffe keinen großen Schaden zufügen. Sämtlichen Schilderungen zu Folge sind die russischen Angriffe durch die Verfügbarkeit der Raketen begrenzt, nicht durch die Verfügbarkeit von Trägerflugzeugen. Patriot ist ein gutes Denial-System, aber die Ukraine hat überhaupt kein Problem mit Eindringlingen im eigenen Luftraum und Patriot ist ein High-End-Punktverteidigungssystem für einzelne wertvolle Einrichtungen, aber die Ukraine hat viele mäßig wichtige Ziele, die verteidigt werden müssen.

Zugegeben: Ein Gegenstück zu Gepard/Marksman/Loara, die wohl am ehesten das sind, was die Ukraine gerade braucht, haben die USA schlichtweg nicht. Aber Bang-for-Bucks scheint es mir vor allem wegen der Drohnenschläge sinnvoller, aus der Lücke nach unten zu einer Vielzahl Avengers ausweichen denn zu einer einsamen Patriot-Batterie.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber sämtlichen Berichten zu Folge setzt Russland überhaupt keine Flugzeuge über der Ukraine ein


Öhm natürlich setzt Russland seine Luftwaffe ein,  schlecht und unkoordiniert, aber Sie tun es.

Einfach mal die Abschusszahlen ansehen.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Im Artikel steht explizit dass die amerikanischen Systeme vorher abgezogen wurden.


Es gibt noch mehr Berichte.









						Versagen der amerikanischen und saudischen Luftabwehr
					

USA und Saudi-Arabien bezichtigen weiter den Iran und versuchen zu erklären, warum die Abwehr nicht funktioniert hat




					www.heise.de
				












						US-Abwehrsystem Patriot hat Lücken
					

Das US-Raketenabwehrsystem Patriot gilt als Wunderwaffe gegen feindliche Angriffe. Saudi-Arabien vermeldet immer wieder erfolgreiche Einsätze, zuletzt im Jänner. Aber ein anderer Vorfall lässt Zweifel an der Technologie aufkommen. Im November 2017 feuerten Huthi-Rebellen eine Burkan 2-H auf Riad...




					orf.at
				




Es hat eklatante Schwächen. Reichweite um die 160km und auch der niedrige Aufbau beim Radar, der in Wüstengebieten sicher noch tragbar ist, aber in einer Topographie wie in der Ukraine, eher  begrenzt bei sehr tief fliegenden Zielen.








						MIM-104 Patriot - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ist meine persönliche Meinung und die Menge der Anlagen ist zu gering. 
Dazu steht noch die Frage im Raum welche Entwicklungsstufe geliefert wird.
In gewisser Weise besteht dabei auch die Gefahr, das wichtige militärische Geheimnisse weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist meine persönliche Meinung und die Menge der Anlagen ist zu gering.
> Dazu steht noch die Frage im Raum welche Entwicklungsstufe geliefert wird.
> In gewisser Weise besteht dabei auch die Gefahr, das wichtige militärische Geheimnisse weitergegeben werden.


Du weisst also genau wieviele NASAMS Systeme geliefert wurden, wieviele Iris T SLM noch folgen (ich weiß das in spätestens 30 Tagen das nächste in der Ukraine ist), wieviele S300 die Ukraine überhaupt hat und wieviele Patriot Systeme sie erhalten wird?
Ja das steht im Raum aber die Interaktion der drei westlichen Systeme steht im Raum/ist möglich, dazu sind und werden die Ukrainer schon eine ganze Weile nach Nato Standard ausgebildet, also sind das keine "Saudis", dazu scheinen sie ihre eigenen integrierenden Lösungen zu haben. Bist du detailiert über die Möglichkeiten des Iris T SLM Radar oder des Norwegischen NASAMS informiert?
Ich meine du hälst ja die Ukrainer für einen haufen Idioten, nur das Iris T System und der Gepard wurden explizit von der Ukraine im Abwehrkampf lobend erwähnt, das macht man eher nicht bei durchschnittlichen Leistungen, aber das wirst du anders sehen, wie immer! Dazu scheinst du zu glauben, das die Ukrainische Armee nicht weiß was Patriot Systeme leisten und selber einschätzen können, ob es ihnen hilft oder nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Berichte.


Ja, und in einer davon steht...



> Das vom Pentagon an der Prince Sultan Air Base aufgestellte Patriot-System sei nicht in der Reichweite gewesen. Man habe "ungewöhnliche Aktivitäten" auf einem iranischen Luftwaffenstützpunkt beobachtet, heißt es.


----------



## Tschetan (24. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du weisst also genau wieviele NASAMS Systeme geliefert wurden, wieviele Iris T SLM noch folgen (ich weiß das in spätestens 30 Tagen das nächste in der Ukraine ist), wieviele S300 die Ukraine überhaupt hat und wieviele Patriot Systeme sie erhalten wird?
> Ja das steht im Raum aber die Interaktion der drei westlichen Systeme steht im Raum/ist möglich, dazu sind und werden die Ukrainer schon eine ganze Weile nach Nato Standard ausgebildet, also sind das keine "Saudis", dazu scheinen sie ihre eigenen integrierenden Lösungen zu haben. Bist du detailiert über die Möglichkeiten des Iris T SLM Radar oder des Norwegischen NASAMS informiert?
> Ich meine du hälst ja die Ukrainer für einen haufen Idioten, nur das Iris T System und der Gepard wurden explizit von der Ukraine im Abwehrkampf lobend erwähnt, das macht man eher nicht bei durchschnittlichen Leistungen, aber das wirst du anders sehen, wie immer! Dazu scheinst du zu glauben, das die Ukrainische Armee nicht weiß was Patriot Systeme leisten und selber einschätzen können, ob es ihnen hilft oder nicht.



Ich halte die Ukrainer überhaupt nicht für Idioten,  nur sollte man einige Dinge beachten und einbeziehen.
NASAMS sind doch eigentlich nur modifizierte Luft-Luft Raketen, die durch ihre Stationierung auf den Boden, einiges an Reichweite verloren haben?  
Reichweite laut Wiki bis zu 50km.
Welche Anzahl ist nötig um relevante Bereiche schützen zu können? 
Infrastrukturen,  Truppen an der Front.

Ein anderer Punkt sollte auch beachtet werden. Das ukrainische Luftabwehrsystem gehörte mit zu den stärksten und bestand aus vielen S-300 und Buk Systemen,  die sicher nicht schlechter waren.
Wo sind die alle geblieben ?
Gab es nicht schon Lieferungen von slowakischen S-300 und soll Griechenland seine nicht liefern?

Schaffen es die Russen, entgegen hier geäußerter Zweifel an ihren Fähigkeiten , doch existierende Abwehrsysteme zu zerstören und warum sollte sich daran etwas ändern?
Die Zweifel am Patriot kommt übrigens nicht aus Russland,  wie du im obigen Link lesen kannst.

Ich zitiere.

"Doch in der „New York Times“ widersprechen Forscher der offiziellen Erfolgsstory der Patriot. Die Expertengruppe vom Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey (Kalifornien) hat Videos und Fotos vom Einsatz im November in Saudi-Arabien analysiert und herausgefunden, dass die Rakete der Huthis keineswegs abgefangen wurde
„Regierungen lügen über die Effektivität“​Stattdessen konnte sie ungehindert am Abwehrsystem vorbeifliegen und in der Nähe des Flughafens in Riad detonieren. „Die Regierungen lügen über die Effektivität von Patriot. Oder sie wurden falsch informiert“, erklärt Jeffrey Lewis, Nuklearexperte und Leiter der Forschungsgruppe."


Nur um mal die Stärke des ukrainischen S-300 Bestandes zu sehen.

"Allein die Ukraine soll nach Rechnung des International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) kurz vor Beginn der russischen Offensive am 24. Februar über 250 S-300-Systeme verfügt haben. Die Rechnung des weltweit operierenden Think Tanks schließt aber noch nicht die im Zuge der Militärhilfen für die Ukraine gelieferten S-300 aus NATO-Beständen mit ein."









						Ukraine: S-300 - Flugabwehr aus Sowjetzeiten | DW | 16.11.2022
					

Das fehlgeleitete Geschoss, das im polnischen Przewodów einschlug, stammte vermutlich vom Abwehrsystem S-300. Was ist das für ein System und wieso ist es fehleranfällig?




					www.dw.com
				




Reichweiten der Raketen lagen wohl bei bis zu 90km.

Ich warne nur davor zu hohe Erwartungen zu hegen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich warne nur davor zu hohe Erwartungen zu hegen.


Du warnst nicht, sondern du versuchst das System schlecht zu machen. Wenn es so schlecht wäre, wie du es meinst, und man einfach mal davon ausgeht, dass deine Vorgesetzten deutlich mehr Einblick haben, warum sollten sie dann so massiv jammern, dass man das System nun an die Ukraine liefern will? Wenn es laut dir eh nicht wubbt oder nützt, warum dann aufregen? Irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen, meinst nicht auch?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich halte die Ukrainer überhaupt nicht für Idioten, nur sollte man einige Dinge beachten und einbeziehen.
> NASAMS sind doch eigentlich nur modifizierte Luft-Luft Raketen, die durch ihre Stationierung auf den Boden, einiges an Reichweite verloren haben?


Was ist dann Iris T SLM?
NASAMS ist ein Äquivalent zu Iris T SLM, das eine benutzt US Air to Air Raketen, das andere Europäische!
Auf was es ankommt ist die Leistungsfähigkeit des Radars und Iris T SLM ist um Jahrzehnete neuer und moderner als ein S300 System ebenfalss die neueren  NASAMS und die können interagieren.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du warnst nicht, sondern du versuchst das System schlecht zu machen. Wenn es so schlecht wäre, wie du es meinst, und man einfach mal davon ausgeht, dass deine Vorgesetzten deutlich mehr Einblick haben, warum sollten sie dann so massiv jammern, dass man das System nun an die Ukraine liefern will? Wenn es laut dir eh nicht wubbt oder nützt, warum dann aufregen? Irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen, meinst nicht auch?



Wer "jammert" denn und wer sind meine " Vorgesetzten"?
Hast du da Quellen und Links?

Ich muß nichts schlecht machen, sondern nur die Umstände sehen und darf doch dann meine Meinung dazu schreiben?

Für mich ist die Lieferung eher Propaganda, ohne wirklich einen militärischen Wert und trägt am Ende nur zur Verlängerung des Krieges und noch mehr Opfern bei.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Dezember 2022)

Was wird wohl die nächste Behauptung sein?
Sanitätsmaterial sorgt für mehr Kriegsversehrte oder was?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer "jammert" denn und wer sind meine " Vorgesetzten"?
> Hast du da Quellen und Links?
> 
> Ich muß nichts schlecht machen, sondern nur die Umstände sehen und darf doch dann meine Meinung dazu schreiben?
> ...


Das hast du auch beim Gepard und Himars und der PZH 2000 behauptet und wurdest beschämend widerlegt!
Was willst du eigentlich?
Die Verlängerung des Krieges ist nur deshalb nötig, weil die Russische Föderation den Ukranischen Staat und sein Volk auslöschen will, um dann nach Europa (EU/Nato) zu schreiten!
Würden die Russischen Truppen aus der Ukraine abziehen, gäbe es weder Krieg noch Opfer, du Held!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist dann Iris T SLM?
> NASAMS ist ein Äquivalent zu Iris T SLM, das eine benutzt US Air to Air Raketen, das andere Europäische!
> Auf was es ankommt ist die Leistungsfähigkeit des Radars und Iris T SLM ist um Jahrzehnete neuer und moderner als ein S300 System ebenfalss die neueren  NASAMS und die können interagieren.



Ja, das IRIS ist sicher ein interessantes Gerät und gerade die Möglichkeit Ziele ohne aktive Beleuchtung mit Radarstrahlen zu bekämpfen, sehr gut, aber wie hoch ist die Produktion von Raketen und Radaranlage? 
Es geht um relevante Mengen und wenn man annimmt das die Russen die Geran in Masse herstellen, zu einem Stückpreis von vielleicht 25k Dollar,  ist der Einsatz der IRIS vielleicht sehr kostspielig? 

Andere Frage ist aber auch wie erfolgreich sie wirklich sind? Haben sie etwas an der Zerstörung verhindert, oder geändert? 

Um eine relevante Produktion aufzubauen,  benötigt man vom Rohstoff, über Zulieferer und Fachleuten einige Zeit.

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Mengen an alten Flugkörpern noch in alten sowjetischen Lagern herumliegen, die einfach Luftabwehrsysteme zum schießen animieren können, um ihre Positionen zu enttarnen.
Es gibt keine " Wunderwaffen".


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer "jammert" denn und wer sind meine " Vorgesetzten"?


Der "freundliche Erklärbär" von Radio Moskau.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du da Quellen und Links?


Du schuldest nach wie vor noch ein paar dutzend, von getroffenen Behauptungen, die letzten Monate über, wo sind die?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich muß nichts schlecht machen, sondern nur die Umstände sehen und darf doch dann meine Meinung dazu schreiben?


Du schreibst seit mehreren hundert Seiten "deine Meinung", verkaufen möchtest du sie aber immer gerne (ohne Belege für) als Fakten.
Ganz davon zu schweigen das "deine Meinung" des öfteren, bei den Lesern, ehr Symptome von Üblekeit erzeugen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Lieferung eher Propaganda, ohne wirklich einen militärischen Wert und trägt am Ende nur zur Verlängerung des Krieges und noch mehr Opfern bei.


Du solltest lieber ganz kleinlaut bleiben, wenn es um Porpaganda und den "militärischen Wert", von Äußerungen geht.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das für die Verlängerung des Krieges und deutlich mehr Opfer vor allen ein 70 jähriger Ewiggestriger, im Kreml und seine ultrarechte Salongesellschaft, sorgt (die du so Klasse findest) und sicher nicht irgend ein Post von Sparanus.

Ansonsten gilt, du hast sicher Beweise / Quellen, die du hier verlinken kannst, für welche (mehr) Toten Sparanus verantwortlich ist und um wieviel Zeit er den Krieg verlängert hat?

Immerhin wirfst du ihm da durchaus strafrechtlich relevante Tatbestände vor...


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ja, das IRIS ist sicher ein interessantes Gerät und gerade die Möglichkeit Ziele ohne aktive Beleuchtung mit Radarstrahlen zu bekämpfen, sehr gut, aber wie hoch ist die Produktion von Raketen und Radaranlage?
> Es geht um relevante Mengen und wenn man annimmt das die Russen die Geran in Masse herstellen, zu einem Stückpreis von vielleicht 25k Dollar,  ist der Einsatz der IRIS vielleicht sehr kostspielig?
> 
> Andere Frage ist aber auch wie erfolgreich sie wirklich sind? Haben sie etwas an der Zerstörung verhindert, oder geändert?
> ...


Und weiter?
Du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft die sind bei Diehl zu blöd ihre Kapazitäten zu erweitern, neue Leute einzustellen, ihre Prozesse zu optimieren und zu beschleunigen und ihre Qualitätskontrolle anzupassen?
Ich verrate dir mal ein "Geheimnis" das kann jede einzelne deutsche Firma um Galaxien besser als jede russische Vorzeige Firma, weil sie seit Jahren in Konkurrenz stehen und ein ganz anderes System haben!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wurdest beschämend widerlegt


Wo?
Quellen, Links?
Selbst bei uns wird über die Probleme berichtet .
Mal zu kalt,  dann zuviel geschossen und nur ein Teil Einsatzbereit und scheinbar nicht Feldmäßig zu reparieren, so das sie ins Ausland zur Reperatur geharrt werden müssen.
 Was wissen wir über den Gepard? Links, Quellen über Anzahl der Abschüsse, welche Ziele?
Drohne wurden schon mit Kalaschnikows von Polizisten abgeschossen, aber sind sie deshalb " gut"?

Auf der anderen Seite wird den Russen absolute Rückständigkeit und Unfähigkeit unterstellt.
Vergleiche doch Gepard mit Panzir?

Laß uns doch einfach mal sachlich Stärken und Schwächen vergleichen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du schuldest nach wie vor noch ein paar dutzend, von getroffenen Behauptungen, die letzten Monate über, wo sind die?


Wenn ich an Behauptungen von anderen denke.
Vieles hat sich schon lange bestätigt und bestätigt sich weiter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrGmaqpi5i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> gerne (ohne Belege


Du musst nur meine Verlinkungen lesen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> für welche (mehr) Toten Sparanus verantwortlich


Ich weiß ja nicht was du mir wieder unterstellst,  aber ich denke das ich das bald erfahren werde.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt ernsthaft die sind bei Diehl zu blöd ihre Kapazitäten zu erweitern, neue Leute einzustellen, ihre Prozesse zu optimieren und zu beschleunigen und ihre Qualitätskontrolle anzupassen?
> Ich verrate dir mal ein "Geheimnis" das kann jede einzelne deutsche Firma um Galaxien besser als jede russische Vorzeige Firma, weil sie seit Jahren in Konkurrenz stehen und ein ganz anderes System haben!


Nein, aber es gibt wirtschaftliche Zwänge. ZB Fachkräftemangel und dazu die Frage in welchen Maßstab der Ausbau
erfolgen soll.
Keine von den Rüstungsfirmen ist " doof" , aber wenn  jahrelang nur 10k Granaten geliefert werden sollen, hält keiner Kapazitäten für 150k vor, weil das unwirtschaftlich ist.
Auch Diehl wird Garantien für die Ausweitung seiner Produktion haben wollen und wer gibt sie?
Das betrifft auch nicht nur IRIS, sondern Munitionsbetriebe, Panzer und Hersteller anderer Militärgüter und da reichen hundert Milliarden nicht im entferntesten.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wo?
> Quellen, Links?
> Selbst bei uns wird über die Probleme berichtet .


Die Effizienz des Gepards ist auf Twitter, TikTok überall zu sehen und er wird von der Ukraine hervorgehoben.
Und bevor du mich weiter nervst bringe ein schlagenden seriösen Beweis das alle Russischen Elite-Truppen in Hostomel und beim Stoss auf Kiew aus Belarus, alle nur zum Schein geopfert wurden, um Melitopol und Mariopol einzunehmen, wie du es hier *mehrfach *behauptet hast, wo ist diese sachliche Ebene, ich warte!?


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Effizienz des Gepards ist auf Twitter, TikTok überall zu sehen und er wird von der Ukraine hervorgehoben.
> Und bevor du mich weiter nervst bringe ein schlagenden seriösen Beweis das alle Russischen Elite-Truppen in Hostomel und beim Stoss auf Kiew aus Belarus, alle nur zum Schein geopfert wurden, um Melitopol und Mariopol einzunehmen, wie du es hier *mehrfach *behauptet hast, wo ist diese sachliche Ebene, ich warte!?











						Ukraine-Krieg: Russland plant angeblich Rückzug von Kiew, Ukraine bietet Neutralität an
					

Der Kreml wird laut eigener Aussage die Angriffe auf Kiew und Tschernihiw reduzieren. Die USA wollen Moskau nicht an Worten, sondern an Taten messen. Das Rote Kreuz rechnet mit 18 Millionen Hilfsbedürftigen in der Ukraine.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Da sie geopfert wurden,  wo waren die tausenden Toten Russen?
Das viele Truppen deshalb bei Kiew blieben und in Mariupol fehlten, wirst selbst du nicht verneinen?

Währe der Waffenstillstand zustande gekommen, hätte man auch von einem Gelingen schreiben können.

Wenn wir TikTok und Twitter nehmen, werden wir sicher nicht unbedingt realistische Nachrichten erhalten, wie hier oft mehrfach belegt wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Behauptungen von anderen denke.


Du "denkst" nur soweit wie es dir in den Kram / peinliches Weltbild passt, das ist ja dein Problem.
Da brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen über andere "nachzudenken", wo du vielleicht mal besser über die "Sch*eiße" nachdenken solltest, die in deinem eigenen Kopf so vor sich geht (wie die böse "vom Westen" erschaffene "Ukrainische Kultur GmbH" und anderer Schwachsinn).



Tschetan schrieb:


> Vieles hat sich schon lange bestätigt und bestätigt sich weiter


Und einfach die nächste Behauptung in den Raum werfen.
Belege ist das Zauberwort, die du seit Monaten schuldig bleibst und die hier von ruyven, @chill_eule , mir und anderen, immer wieder erfragt wurden, du Dich aber geflissentlich (weiter) weigerst zu erbringen!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wenn wir TikTok und Twitter nehmen, werden wir sicher nicht unbedingt realistische Nachrichten erhalten, wie hier oft mehrfach belegt wurde.


Viel mehr aus dem "Ar*sch gezogen", als der Inhalt der Links, die du hier regelmäßig zum besten gibst, kann es am Ende auch nicht sein.


----------



## Optiki (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "Allein die Ukraine soll nach Rechnung des International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) kurz vor Beginn der russischen Offensive am 24. Februar über 250 S-300-Systeme verfügt haben. Die Rechnung des weltweit operierenden Think Tanks schließt aber noch nicht die im Zuge der Militärhilfen für die Ukraine gelieferten S-300 aus NATO-Beständen mit ein."


Zwischen angeblich besitzen und noch Einsatzfähig liegen wohl Welten, wenn überhaupt waren 80 bis 100 (Quelle, Quelle2) überhaupt einsatzbereit und Russland wird in den ersten Tage mehrere zerstört haben und zur Zeit fressen sich die Drohnen durch die System an der Front, also nur ein Bruchteil der angeblich 250 Systeme wird die letzten Monate überhaupt aktiv gewesen sein.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Vieles hat sich schon lange bestätigt und bestätigt sich weiter


Eigentlich gar nicht, außer das die Opferzahlen hoch sein werden bei den Ukrainer, aber das haben wir alle gewusst.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Keine von den Rüstungsfirmen ist " doof" , aber wenn jahrelang nur 10k Granaten geliefert werden sollen, hält keiner Kapazitäten für 150k vor, weil das unwirtschaftlich ist.
> Auch Diehl wird Garantien für die Ausweitung seiner Produktion haben wollen und wer gibt sie?
> Das betrifft auch nicht nur IRIS, sondern Munitionsbetriebe, Panzer und Hersteller anderer Militärgüter und da reichen hundert Milliarden nicht im entferntesten.


Russland ist und war auch kein Wirtschaftswunder, die verbrauchen auch ihre Bestände und versuchen krampfhaft nach zu produzieren. Es ist ebenfalls fraglich ob sie die letzten Jahre ihre vollen Kapazitäten ausgefahren sind.
 Wie lange deren Maschinen ohne westliche Ersatzteile und Techniker halten und wie schnell das Coronaproblemkind China helfen kann, steht in den Sternen.

Ich sehe eher die Gefahr, dass Russland seine Agenden nach Osteuropa schickt um Werke und Lager zu sabotieren.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Da sie geopfert wurden, wo waren die tausenden Toten Russen?


Ruf doch mal bei VDF Stützpunkten an und frag, wv von ihren Eliteneinheiten wieder gekommen sind oder wo das Tankregiment, welches gegen die Nato gegenhalten sollten, ihre modernen Panzer geparkt haben.

Wo waren die Truppenstärken um Kharkiv und warum muss Wagner ständig neue Leute ran holen, damit sie so einfach Bachmut halten können?


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du "denkst" nur soweit wie es dir in den Kram / peinliches Weltbild passt, das ist ja dein Problem.


Was ist denn mein " peinliches" Weltbild?
Wo war dein " Unwillen" die letzten 8 Jahre wo Zivilisten in Donezk beschossen wurden ? Wo  Kritik über die Zerstörung von Infrastrukturen, oder das abschneiden von Wasser und Strom ?
Für mich fing der Krieg schon vor 8 Jahren an, als Frau Nuland über den Maidan spazierte und " ************ the EU" ausrief.
https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...erin-nuland-************-the-eu-a-952005.html
Wer weiß das Janukowitsch einen " Reformer" ablöste, in einer Demokratischen Wahl, der von der EU unterstützt wurde?
Der begann übrigens fleißig Denkmäler zu bauen.








						Nazi collaborator monuments around the world
					

There are hundreds of monuments around the world to people who abetted or took part in the murder of Jews and others during the Holocaust.




					forward.com
				



Bei uns rumorte es richtigerweise bei kleineren Dingen in der Bundeswehr, was ich völlig richtig fand. Scheinbar fehlte das Bewusstsein in der Demokratischen Ukraine, wo man für Naziverbrecher Denkmäler baut und bis an den Hals mit Nazisymbolen tätowierte, sind mir in jedem Kontext unangenehm. 

Hier ein Artikel von Ray Mc Govern.  
*Raymond McGovern* (* 25. August 1939 in New York) ist ein ehemaliger Angehöriger des US-amerikanischen Auslandsgeheimdienstes CIA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ray McGovern 2015
McGovern war 27 Jahre lang Mitarbeiter der CIA. Zu seinen Aufgaben gehörte die Mitarbeit an Dossiers wie dem National Intelligence Estimate und dem President’s Daily Brief; gegen Ende seiner Karriere war er für die morgendliche Berichterstattung im Weißen Haus zuständig. 1990 ging er in den Ruhestand.









						Ukraine: One
					

Russia’s parliament has approved President Putin’s request for the use of force inside neighboring Ukraine, as the latest neocon-approved “regime change” spins out of control and threatens to inflict grave damage on international relations, ex-CIA analyst Ray McGovern explains.



					www.opednews.com
				




Ist natürlich alles etwas mehr zum lesen, als Twitter und TikTok üblicherweise abfordern.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> du Dich aber geflissentlich (weiter) weigerst zu erbringen!



Die Nachfragen erinnern häufig an " Wenn der Topf aber nun ein Loch hat?" und sind eher gedacht um Reports zu generieren. Häufig werden auch Links überhaupt nicht gelesen.
Genauso sinnlos die Bitte um Aufschlüsselung russischer Verluste, Zugänge und Iststärke.
Das bekommen nicht einmal die Jungs in London hin, wobei da BBC und Osint da was von 10k Toten Russen erzählen, wie im obigen Weltbeitrag zu hören ist.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viel mehr aus dem "Ar*sch gezogen", als der Inhalt der Links, die du hier regelmäßig zum besten gibst



Ich liefere fast nur Links aus offiziellen westlichen Quellen.
Auch da gibt es Kritik.



Optiki schrieb:


> Zwischen angeblich besitzen und noch Einsatzfähig liegen wohl Welten, wenn überhaupt waren 80 bis 100 (Quelle, Quelle2) überhaupt einsatzbereit und Russland wird in den ersten Tage mehrere zerstört haben und zur Zeit fressen sich die Drohnen durch die System an der Front, also nur ein Bruchteil der angeblich 250 Systeme wird die letzten Monate überhaupt aktiv gewesen sein.



Bringe doch die Quellen dazu?
Ansonsten wollte ich darauf hinweisen das die Ukrainische Luftabwehr ziemlich zerstört wurde, wenn sie jetzt unbedingt neue Geräte benötigen.
Da hier schon öfter die russische Unfähigkeit zitiert wurde, wollte ich nur auf den Wiederspruch hinweisen.



Optiki schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nicht, außer das die Opferzahlen hoch sein werden bei den Ukrainer, aber das haben wir alle gewusst.



Welche Höhe ist man bereit hinzunehmen, wenn der Sieg unwahrscheinlich ist?
Bisher erklären die ukrainischen Führern ihrer Bevölkerung Verluste von 13k Soldaten.
Ich sehe da ein hohes Frustpotential, oder eher Wut wenn wahre Zahlen ans Licht kommen, wie Frau v.d, Leyen sie zB nannte.








						Über 100.000 tote Verteidiger: Hat sich von der Leyen versprochen oder geirrt?
					

Eine auf Twitter veröffentlichte und inzwischen gelöschte Ansprache von Ursula von der Leyen sorgt in der Ukraine für Irritationen und weltweit für ein Rätsel: Darin bezifferte die EU-Kommissionspräsidentin die ukrainischen Verluste auf über 100.000 Soldaten. Kiew zeigt sich verärgert.




					www.rnd.de
				




Persönlich habe ich von einem Ukrainer schon Gedanken vernommen, die in eine Richtung Minsk und Istanbul gehen. Das ist aber eine nicht belegbare Aussage einer Person, aber irgendwann werden Feage auftreten, ob es das ganze Leiden Wert war, oder eine andere Lösung möglich war. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Russland ist und war auch kein Wirtschaftswunder, die verbrauchen auch ihre Bestände und versuchen krampfhaft nach zu produzieren. Es ist ebenfalls fraglich ob sie die letzten Jahre ihre vollen Kapazitäten ausgefahren sind.



Richtig, nur haben sie sich seit Jahren vorbereitet und arbeiten jetzt rund um die Uhr in ihren Fabriken und es scheint noch genügend Nachschub zu existieren.



Optiki schrieb:


> Ruf doch mal bei VDF Stützpunkten an und frag, wv von ihren Eliteneinheiten wieder gekommen sind oder wo das Tankregiment, welches gegen die Nato gegenhalten sollten, ihre modernen Panzer geparkt haben.
> 
> Wo waren die Truppenstärken um Kharkiv und warum muss Wagner ständig neue Leute ran holen, damit sie so einfach Bachmut halten können?



Hast du irgendwelche Quellen?
Nimm einfach mal rund 6 Mann pro Km Front, das multiplizieren mit der Gesamtlänge und du wirst die notwendige Truppenstärke ermitteln können.
Bei der damaligen waren es über 1000km.
Welche Theorie ist also plausibel und da reden wir noch nicht einmal über die erforderliche Logistik.
Es war eher erstaunlich wie weit die Russen gekommen sind. Ich denke zB das auch Cherson eher ein Zufall war.

Wie soll Wagner versuchen Bachmut zu halten, wenn sie nicht die Stadt im Besitz haben?
Hast du andere Quellen?
Ich habe ja die Karte es ISW verlinkt. Die ist relativ nah an der aktuellen Situation. 








						Interactive Map: Russia's Invasion of Ukraine
					

This interactive map complements the static control-of-terrain maps that ISW daily produces with high-fidelity.




					storymaps.arcgis.com


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Zusammenfassung:

* Man spekuliert, ob Russland  über Belarus in den Westen der Ukraine einfallen könnte.
* Man weiß, dass die Russen (Anm.: wie seit Wochen) im Donbass (Anm.: nach dem Prinzip Ausradierung von Aleppo) in der Offensive sind aber (O-Ton) keine substantiellen Geländegewinne verzeichnen können.
* Man vermutet, dass der russische Blutzoll dafür enorm sein soll.

Wo in Gottes großen Namen erkennst du da eine Bestätigung deiner Meinung?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Höhe ist man bereit hinzunehmen, wenn der Sieg unwahrscheinlich ist?


Wieso fragst du das nicht genauso in Moskau, meiner Überzeugung nach ist bei denen ein Sieg genauso umwahrscheinlich!
Bei den Ukrainern geht es schlicht und einfach um ihr überleben, was Russische Besatzer machen kann man in den befreiten Gebieten sehen (Folter, Mord, Vergewaltigung Kindesentführung, Kidnapping etc. etc) und was sie mit der Ukraine machen wollen, kündigen sie ganze Zeit in ihrer staatlichen Propaganda oder über den Regierungssprecher an.
Ich sehe auch nirgends das die Ukrainer diesen Krieg zu den Bedingungen der verbrecherischen  Russischen Föderation beenden wollen.

Übrigens wenn du Nazis suchst wirst du im Kreml und bei Wagner auf jedem cm fündig!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung:
> 
> * Man spekuliert, ob Russland  über Belarus in den Westen der Ukraine einfallen könnte.
> * Man weiß, dass die Russen (Anm.: wie seit Wochen) im Donbass (Anm.: nach dem Prinzip Ausradierung von Aleppo) in der Offensive sind aber (O-Ton) keine substantiellen Geländegewinne verzeichnen können.
> ...



Du hast die Verlustzahlen vergessen und das sie an der gesamten Front Druck machen. 
Dazu stehen mehrere strategische Punkte vor der vollständigen Eroberung und durch Bakmuht muß die Ukraine ihre Reserven und Truppen zur Verstärkung nach Bakmuth ziehen die an anderen Stelle fehlen.
Im Moment entwickelt sich dort eine kritische Situation an der gesamten Front, bis auf Cherson.
Wobei Bakmuht nicht einmal das vorrangige Ziel sein muß.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast die Verlustzahlen vergessen und das sie an der gesamten Front Druck machen.
> Dazu stehen mehrere strategische Punkte vor der vollständigen Eroberung und durch Bakmuht muß die Ukraine ihre Reserven und Truppen zur Verstärkung nach Bakmuth ziehen die an anderen Stelle fehlen.
> Im Moment entwickelt sich dort eine kritische Situation an der gesamten Front, bis auf Cherson.
> Wobei Bakmuht nicht einmal das vorrangige Ziel sein muß.


Das sind deine Behauptungen, die faktische Tatsache ist, dass das die Russen seit Monaten ohne Erfolg versuchen.
Ich wette gegen eine Eroberung irgendeines strategischen Punktes und Bachmut, das von den Ukrainer nach wie vor gehalten wird, hat bei weitem nicht die strategische Bedeutung die du hier überhöst.
Wo sind die Eroberungen von denen du hier erzählst mit belegbaren Fakten, wo?


----------



## Optiki (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich liefere fast nur Links aus offiziellen westlichen Quellen.
> Auch da gibt es Kritik.


Du versuchst jetzt deine Ergüsse der letzten Monate mit ein paar paar Quellen aufzubessern und du brauchst nicht auf unschuldig machen, du hast oft schon genug gezeigt, wie du tickst. 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Bringe doch die Quellen dazu?





Tschetan schrieb:


> Ansonsten wollte ich darauf hinweisen das die Ukrainische Luftabwehr ziemlich zerstört wurde, wenn sie jetzt unbedingt neue Geräte benötigen.


Mit welchen Mitteln sollen die Ukrainer auch hunderte von S300 Systemen unterhalten haben, ein Großteil wird in Lagern verrotteten sein und wurde dann dort von den Russen zerstört, was dann wiederum von den Russen als großer Erfolgt verbucht werden. Ich hatte genau zu diesem Thema auch schon einen Artikel verlinkt, wo es um andere System zur Flugabwehr ging und welche Probleme die Ukraine hatte. 

Keiner hat gesagt, die Russen zerstören nichts, trotzdem liegen sie weit hinter ihren Möglichkeiten, aber in deiner Welt halten sie sich ja nur zurück. 

Die Ukrainer brauch jetzt eben Systeme, weil Russland nur noch über Zerstörung der zivilen Infrastruktur versucht was zu erreichen, aber in deiner Welt haben sie ja alle sonstigen Lieferungen zerstört und jetzt gibt du zu die Haubitzen werden lustig quer durch mehrere Länder transportiert, merkst du selber, welcher Kindershow du hier bringst. 

Russland hat in allen Kriegen der letzten 30 Jahre seine Unfähigkeiten gezeigt und lobst sie trotzdem in den Himmel. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Welche Höhe ist man bereit hinzunehmen, wenn der Sieg unwahrscheinlich ist?
> Bisher erklären die ukrainischen Führern ihrer Bevölkerung Verluste von 13k Soldaten.


Russland hat außer Atombomben aktuell gar nichts auf Lager um diesen Krieg zu beenden, sie schicken ihre Bauern aus Häusern ohne Klospülung um es dem bösen Westen endlich zu zeigen. 

wenn Russland so überlegen ist und Bachmut bald fällt, warum gibt es immer noch Bilder von zahlreichen Leichen und Drohnenangriffen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich sehe da ein hohes Frustpotential, oder eher Wut wenn wahre Zahlen ans Licht kommen, wie Frau v.d, Leyen sie zB nannte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitte lass doch so ein Müll in deiner Echokammer, mit solche Müll brauchst du uns hier nicht kommen



Tschetan schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich von einem Ukrainer schon Gedanken vernommen, die in eine Richtung Minsk und Istanbul gehen. Das ist aber eine nicht belegbare Aussage einer Person, aber irgendwann werden Feage auftreten, ob es das ganze Leiden Wert war, oder eine andere Lösung möglich war.


es steht ihm so zu fühlen, aber Russland hat für einen solche Abkommen nichts zu geben und die Menschen in den besetzen Gebieten werde es ebenfalls wahrscheinlich anders sehen



Tschetan schrieb:


> Richtig, nur haben sie sich seit Jahren vorbereitet und arbeiten jetzt rund um die Uhr in ihren Fabriken und es scheint noch genügend Nachschub zu existieren.


die Ukraine hat zu Sowjetzeiten wahrscheinlich mehr zur Vorbereitung beigetragen, als das heutige Russland unter Putin und nein der Satz ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint, bevor du wieder nach einer Quelle fragst 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Quellen?


Der ganze Thread war voll damit und das Thema ist für mich durch. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie soll Wagner versuchen Bachmut zu halten, wenn sie nicht die Stadt im Besitz haben?
> Hast du andere Quellen?


Mensch, du bist ja ein Fuchs


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind deine Behauptungen, die faktische Tatsache ist, dass das die Russen seit Monaten ohne Erfolg versuchen.
> Ich wette gegen eine Eroberung irgendeines strategischen Punktes und Bachmut, das von den Ukrainer nach wie vor gehalten wird, hat bei weitem nich die strategische Bedeutung die du hier überhöst.
> Wo sind die Eroberungen von denen du hier erzählst mit belegbaren Fakten, wo?


Nein, das meldet hier zB Welt TV und die Karte des ISW.
Was passiert bei Soledar, was in Richtung Kupjansk, was bei Svatovo, Kremenaja?
Maryinka,  Druschba, Vodiane?
Was kommt hinter Bakmuht ?
Sicher ist die strategische Bedeutung Bakmuhts nicht überragend, aber es bindet Resourccen und wird von den Russen, als " Amboss" benutzt.
Du darfst auch nicht vergessen das der überwiegende Teil der Mobilisierten immer noch nicht eingesetzt wurde, sondern zB in Belorussland auf Truppenübungsplätzen trainiert .
Ein Angriff von dort sehe ich persönlich nicht, aber es werden Truppen gebunden und Resourccen.
Ich vermute das es einige Durchbrüche, ähnlich wie bei Popasnaja geben wird.
Es ist nicht wichtig ob Bakmuth fällt, oder viele Quadratkilometer erobert werden, sondern um das, ehrlich gesagt will ich das nicht schreiben, weil dahinter zuviele viele Menschen, auf beiden Seiten stecken.

Es ist einfach nur Mist.
Wir sitzen mit der Gans am Tisch.
Früher war es gut für Frieden zu sein und die Beendigung von Kampfhandlungen zu fordern.
Heute ist man der Held, wenn man mit der Gänsekeule in der Hand, im warmen sitzend, nach mehr Waffen verlangt und voraussetzt das alle Ukrainer freiwillig und mit Überzeugung für Gebiete weit im Osten zu sterben bereit sind.
Wer von uns wäre selber bereit, von seinem jetzigen Platz aufzustehen und den gleichen Preis zu zahlen, wenn Minsk2 die Alternative wäre ?
Ob dieser Vertrag gut oder schlecht war, aber ist die jetzige Situation besser ist,oder die kommende Perspektive,  egal wie dieser Krieg endet?

Es ist traurig das solche Gedanken verpönnt sind.


Optiki schrieb:


> du hast oft schon genug gezeigt, wie du tickst.


Vielleicht liegt das daran das 3 Großvater im Osten gefallen sind.
Alle zufälliger Weise bei Kursk und Woronesh.


Optiki schrieb:


> sie schicken ihre Bauern aus Häusern ohne Klospülung um es dem bösen Westen endlich zu zeigen.


Sicher


Optiki schrieb:


> bitte lass doch so ein Müll in deiner Echokammer, mit solche Müll brauchst du uns hier nicht kommen


Sicher ist vieles Unsinn was v.d.Leyen erzählt, aber zitieren darf man sie doch noch in offizieller Funktion?


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du hast die Verlustzahlen vergessen und das sie an der gesamten Front Druck machen.
> Dazu stehen mehrere strategische Punkte vor der vollständigen Eroberung und durch Bakmuht muß die Ukraine ihre Reserven und Truppen zur Verstärkung nach Bakmuth ziehen die an anderen Stelle fehlen.
> Im Moment entwickelt sich dort eine kritische Situation an der gesamten Front, bis auf Cherson.
> Wobei Bakmuht nicht einmal das vorrangige Ziel sein muß.


Nein, nein, nein! Es geht um deinen Link, der belegen sollte, dass deine Argumente stichhaltig sind. Dafür taugt die Quelle aber nicht. Nur darum geht es. Seit Monaten erklärst  du hier den baldigen Untergang der ukrainischen Armee. Und seit Monaten liegst du damit falsch! Und wenn man dir das mal vor Augen führt, dann weichst du auf ein anderes Thema aus und ignorierst den vorherigen Diskussionspfad.

Das ist eine Masche. Die kenne ich von diesen ganzen bekloppten Coronaleugnern, Reichsbürgern und Verschwörungsonkels in meinem Umfeld und im Netz. Wenn ein Argument widerlegt wurde oder eine vertiefende Analyse gestartet wird, wo Detailfakten angefragt werden, dann wird instant ein noch größeres Fass aufgemacht. Ich habe da so einen richtig behämmerten Nachbarn, der von Corona zu Weltfinanzjudentum nicht mal 5 Minuten braucht. Und in diese Art von Kategorie muss man dich einordnen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wer von uns wäre selber bereit, von seinem jetzigen Platz aufzustehen und den gleichen Preis zu zahlen, wenn Minsk2 die Alternative wäre ?
> Ob dieser Vertrag gut oder schlecht war, aber ist die jetzige Situation besser ist,oder die kommende Perspektive,  egal wie dieser Krieg endet?


Minsk 2 wurde doch von Russland gebrochen:



> Das Abkommen wurde vom damaligen französischen Präsidenten François Hollande, der damaligen deutschen Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel, dem damaligen ukrainischen Präsidenten Petro Poroschenko sowie dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin ausgehandelt und von den Teilnehmern der Trilateralen Kontaktgruppe am 12. Februar 2015 unterzeichnet. Vertragspartner als Unterzeichnende waren 2015: der frühere Präsident der Ukraine Leonid Kutschma, der Botschafter der Russischen Föderation in der Ukraine Michail Surabow, die Milizenführer der selbstproklamierten „Volksrepubliken“ Lugansk und Donezk Igor Plotnizki und Alexander Sachartschenko sowie die OSZE-Beauftragte Heidi Tagliavini.
> 
> Bereits kurz nach der Unterzeichnung der Vereinbarung traten russlandtreue Kämpfer sowie russische Truppen zum Sturm auf Debalzewe an und eroberten den Ort drei Tage nach der offiziell verkündeten Waffenruhe, womit das Abkommen bereits gebrochen war. Im weiteren Verlauf schwelte der Konflikt mit wechselnder Intensität weiter. Im Juni griffen die regierungsfeindlichen Truppen den Ort Marjinka westlich von Donezk an, im August 2015 kam es im Frontabschnitt von Mariupol zu einem schweren Angriff.
> 
> Am 21. Februar 2022 erklärte Präsident Putin, dass es für das Minsker Abkommen keine Aussichten mehr gibt. Am selben Tag verkündete und unterzeichnete Präsident Putin die Anerkennung der selbstproklamierten und international nicht anerkannten Volksrepublik Lugansk und der Volksrepublik Donezk als eigenständige Staaten und ordnete eine Entsendung von Truppen in die von Separatisten kontrollierten Gebiete an. Damit war das einzige von allen Seiten unterzeichnete Dokument zur Beilegung des Konfliktes hinfällig.


Quelle: Minsk II


Warum willst du das nicht verstehen? Oder wie oft muß man dir das noch sagen?
Ich glaube dir kann man Argumente und Fakten noch und nöcher vortragen aber du bist und bleibst im Ignore-Modus.

Und zur ISW-Karte: die interpretierst du dir so wie es dir gerade in den Kram passt.

Das ist auch das letzte mal das ich auf einen Post von dir hier im Thread eingegangen bin.


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein! Es geht um deinen Link, der belegen sollte, dass deine Argumente stichhaltig sind. Dafür taugt die Quelle aber nicht. Nur darum geht es. Seit Monaten erklärst  du hier den baldigen Untergang der ukrainischen Armee. Und seit Monaten liegst du damit falsch! Und wenn man dir das mal vor Augen führt, dann weichst du auf ein anderes Thema aus und ignorierst den vorherigen Diskussionspfad.
> 
> Das ist eine Masche. Die kenne ich von diesen ganzen bekloppten Coronaleugnern, Reichsbürgern und Verschwörungsonkels in meinem Umfeld und im Netz. Wenn ein Argument widerlegt wurde oder eine vertiefende Analyse gestartet wird, wo Detailfakten angefragt werden, dann wird instant ein noch größeres Fass aufgemacht. Ich habe da so einen richtig behämmerten Nachbarn, der von Corona zu Weltfinanzjudentum nicht mal 5 Minuten braucht. Und in diese Art von Kategorie muss man dich einordnen.


Wie bezeichnest du den die Situation einer Armee die scheinbar den größten Teil seiner Ausrüstung verloren hat, völlig auf Waffenlieferungen anderer Länder angewiesen ist und sogar über slowenische T-55 Panzer zufrieden sein muß?








						Slowenien liefert Ukraine 28 Kampfpanzer
					

Da es an schweren westlichen Waffen mangelt, erhält die Ukraine meist Panzer sowjetischer Bauart aus Osteuropa. Nun liefert Slowenien 28 Kampfpanzer des in die Jahre gekommenen Typs T-55. Die modernisierte das Land allerdings vor vielen Jahren. Zum Ausgleich erhält es Fahrzeuge aus Deutschland.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Könnte man da zumindestens von russischen " Erfolgen" schreiben?
Das neue Lieferungen an der zukünftigen Situation etwas in ihrer begrenzten Zahl ändern, glaube ich nicht, auch das neue mobilisierte Soldaten, die auch immer älter werden, nach 1-2 Wochen Ausbildung,  gegen frische, erfahrene und  drei Monate lang trainierte Soldaten, das Blatt wenden, glaube ich nicht.
Ich habe mich im Zeitrahmen geirrt, aber auch gedacht das Russland, wenn sie angreifen, mit ihrer gesamten Streitmacht angreifen.

Nein, ich ignoriere nichts, aber ihr wollt andere Argumente nicht gelten lassen und seht euch eher in einem gerechten Krieg gegen " Russentrolle", welche "Iwans" unterstützen, die keine Klospülungen in ihren Hütten haben.


----------



## Optiki (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das daran das 3 Großvater im Osten gefallen sind.
> Alle zufälliger Weise bei Kursk und Woronesh.


und jetzt? du bleibst trotzdem für dieses Krieg irrelevant 


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher


die Übertreibung hat mehr Wahrheit als 90 Prozent deiner Beiträge, du willst es nur nicht  akzeptieren


Tschetan schrieb:


> Sicher ist vieles Unsinn was v.d.Leyen erzählt, aber zitieren darf man sie doch noch in offizieller Funktion?


wie geschrieben, gerne in deiner Echokammer..


----------



## Tekkla (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie bezeichnest du den die Situation einer Armee die scheinbar den größten Teil seiner Ausrüstung verloren hat, völlig auf Waffenlueferungen anderer Länder angewiesen ist und sogar über slowenische T-55 Panzer zufrieden sein muß?


31.10.2022 ist das Datum dieser Quelle... Monate später hat Russland 300.000+ Reservisten aktiviert und teilweise mit noch mieserem Equipment ins Feld geführt und kommt TROTZ der personellen wie vermeintlich technischen Überlegenheit und TROTZ der Aleppoisierung weiter Teile der Ukraine nicht voran. Denk mal drüber nach, Schwurbler!


----------



## Tschetan (25. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> gerne in deiner Echokammer..



Ich lass euch dann mal wieder alleine zurück.
Wir alle sind für den Krieg irrelevant, leider.
Wir werden sehen wie es sich entwickelt.
Vielleicht schon in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen.

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich lass euch dann mal wieder alleine zurück.


Danke.
Denn die Diskussion hier entwickelte sich mal wieder in die Richtung:

"Wir reden über Tschetan und Tschetan redet mit sich selbst und über _Alles_ und _Nichts"_

Falls nichts weltbewegendes passiert, kann man den thread hier doch auch bis _nach Weihnachten_ ruhen lassen, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Dezember 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo in Gottes großen Namen erkennst du da eine Bestätigung deiner Meinung?


In der Überschrift, mehr hat er ziemlich sicher auch gar nicht von gelesen, wie so oft.
Aber was erwartest du auch von jemanden wie ihm anderes?



RyzA schrieb:


> Minsk 2 wurde doch von Russland gebrochen:
> 
> Quelle: Minsk II


Und selbst wenn es das nicht so wäre.
Es war auch schon diesen Zeitpunkt ein Völkerrechtsbruch, durch Russland (Krim, kleine grüne Männchen) und überhaupt auf die schwachmatische Idee zu kommen sowas mit Minsk 2 als akzeptabele "Lösung" zementieren zu wollen ein kolosaler Fehler, wie sich ja im Februar 2022 zeigte.

"Funktioniert" hat das nur weil die Ukraine zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht in der Lage war etwas anderes zu "akzeptieren" und Russland einen offenen großen Konflikt auch noch scheute (Vorbereitung).

Minsk 2 hat Putin nur gezeigt das er hoch spielen kann und damit auch (weitestgehend) durch kommt, auch weil vor allen Merkel und Macron damals nicht unangenehme Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen tragen wollten.
Dumm nur das der Kreml sie "ihnen" dann halt einige Jahre später von selbst aufgezwungen hat.

Hätte man der Ukraine damals (2014) die notwendigen Waffen gegeben und bei der Rückeroberung entsprechend unterstützt und sie im Anschluss direkt in die NATO geholt, wir würden heute vermutlich nicht an dem Punkt stehen, wo wir stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> NASAMS sind doch eigentlich nur modifizierte Luft-Luft Raketen, die durch ihre Stationierung auf den Boden, einiges an Reichweite verloren haben?



Also genau das, was die Ukraine eben braucht: Billig, bewährt, in großen Stückzahlen zu bekommen und ausreichend um regionalen Schutz zu bieten.



> Reichweite laut Wiki bis zu 50km.
> Welche Anzahl ist nötig um relevante Bereiche schützen zu können?



Die Metropolregion Kiew, als größte des Landes, misst hat rund 60 km Durchmesser = 30 km Radius. Da reicht also bequem ein System in der nordöstlichen Ecke um sämtliche Anflugsrouten abzudecken ohne auch nur näherungsweise an die Grenzen des Systems zu gehen. Wenn die Ukraine also z.B. statt Patriots in Gegenwert von 1/4 der spanischen Ausstattung (1 von 4) NASAMS im Gegenwert von 1/4 der spanischen Ausstattung (5 von 8 NASAMS + 21 Aspides) bekommen würde, wären zusammen mit IRIS-T alle großen Städte vor russischen Drohnen-, Marschflugkörper- und auch relativ gut vor Raketenangriffe geschützt. Vermutlich dauerhaft, da es AMRAAMs und AIM-9s wie Sand am Meer gibt. Das entspricht daumen*pi 1/3 der ukrainischen Bevölkerung samt der von ihr benötigten Infrastruktur.

Patriot umgekehrt schafft in dieser Rolle nur eine Stadt und das möglicherweise nur für wenige Wochen, wenn der Pac-3-Nachschub nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Optiki (25. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte man der Ukraine damals (2014) die notwendigen Waffen gegeben und bei der Rückeroberung entsprechend unterstützt und sie im Anschluss direkt in die NATO geholt, wir würden heute vermutlich nicht an dem Punkt stehen, wo wir stehen.


Schau dir nochmal die Aufnahmen von damals an, wie die ukrainischen Soldaten in Donezk vorgegangen sind, wenn sie besetzte Gebäude geräumt haben und welche Ausrüstung sie hatten. Ich kann mir das so nicht vorstellen, auch nicht mit passenden Waffen.

Welche Einheiten hätten ein solche Bereinigung der Krim unterstützen sollen, welche Länder hätten da freiwillig Einheiten gestellt. Was ist mit dem hohen Anteil der Menschen, welche auf Krim sich mehr als russischen Bürger fühlen, weil Jahrzehnte die Menschen umgesiedelt wurden. 

Ich erinnere mich wieder an das Video, wo ukrainischen Soldaten unter Druck der Zivilbevölkerung erst die Munition ihres Schützenpanzer und dann sämtliche Schlagbolzen abgeben haben.

Putin hat damals Höhenwind bekommen, was jetzt zu einen Krieg in dieses Ausmaßen geführt hat.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (26. Dezember 2022)

Noch unbestätigt, die ukrainische Armee ist in Kreminna vorgerückt 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1607126463958114304

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Läuft für die Russen


----------



## Don-71 (26. Dezember 2022)

Wenn es sich wirklich als richtig heraus stellt und laut Twitter gibt es die Offensive seit dem 23 Dez, wäre das wieder eine komplette Überraschung!
Und es wäre strategisch wieder ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Russen.
Aber erstmal abwarten, aber die Meldungen wie ich es gerade sehe verdichten sich.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2022)

Bei diesem Vatnik Hunter Account wäre ich vorsichtig





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1575861907600416771

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In den Kommentaren sind dann die ganz interessanten Screenshots


----------



## Don-71 (26. Dezember 2022)

@Sparanus
Naja ich habe Kremina als Suchoption bei Twitter eingegeben und er ist nicht der Einzige mit dieser Information und eine Offensive scheint definitiv zu laufen und die Einkreisung von Kremina gibt es auf einer Reihe von Kanälen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe Kremina als Suchoption bei Twitter eingegeben und er ist nicht der Einzige mit dieser Information und eine Offensive scheint definitiv zu laufen und die Einkreisung von Kremina gibt es auf einer Reihe von Kanälen.


Das habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt Don, aber trotzdem weise ich darauf hin wenn fragwürdige Quellen benutzt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht bezweifelt Don, aber trotzdem weise ich darauf hin wenn fragwürdige Quellen benutzt werden.


Deshalb schrieb ich abwarten, ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, aber die Ukrainer sind immer für eine Überraschung gut, das haben sie bewiesen, unser"Freund" war ja schon gerade zu euphorisch was den Russischen Sturm angeht (2-3 Wochen noch für die Ukraine).
Wollen wir doch noch mal sehen wie sich die Lage sich in der kommenden Woche entwickelt.
Mich hat diese Nachricht auf alle Fälle überrascht, deshalb bin ich auch noch misstrauisch.
Ich dachte sie wären immer noch mit Reaorganisation und Materialaufarbeitung beschäftigt, aber wahrscheinlich sind die erbeuteten Waffen bei der Isjum Offensive jetzt wieder von der Inst zurück.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal ein Interview mit Oberst Markus Reisner:

Russland will die Ukraine zum Angriff zwingen


Er ist u.a. der Meinung das die Russen die Ukrainer wieder in ihre Artielleriereichweite bringen wollen.
Und das die Militärhilfen des Westens ruhig umfangreicher sein könnten.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mich hat diese Nachricht auf alle Fälle überrascht, deshalb bin ich auch noch misstrauisch.


Mich täte sie das (so Bestätigung) nicht so sehr überraschen.
Es gibt aktuell ja im Grunde nur drei Frontabschnitte, an denen es für die Ukraine, vom Kosten- / Nutzenverhältnis her, für eine erfolgreiche Offensive, Sinn ergibt und das ist entweder ein Vorstoß Richtung Melitopol, oder Svatove, oder eben Kremina.

Überraschen würde mich von den Ukrainern daher eigentlich auch nur wenn wir eine erfolgreiche Offensive im Bereich Donetsk, oder Lysychansk als Meldung bekommen würden. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich dachte sie wären immer noch mit Reaorganisation und Materialaufarbeitung beschäftigt, aber wahrscheinlich sind die erbeuteten Waffen bei der Isjum Offensive jetzt wieder von der Inst zurück.


Dafür hatte man jetzt die gesammte Schlammperiode Zeit und es war ja zu erwarten, dass mit einsetzen des Frostes und somit besseren Bodenbedingungen, die Bemühungen für eine "größere Offensive" (beider Seiten) wieder zunehmen würden / werden.



RyzA schrieb:


> Er ist u.a. der Meinung das die Russen die Ukrainer wieder in ihre Artielleriereichweite bringen wollen.


Die russische Artilleriereichweite ist auch immer gleichzeitig die in welcher HIMARS hinter der russischen Artillerie die Depots erwischen kann.
Ich weiß daher nicht ob man von russischer Seite damit lange Erfolg hätte.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das die Militärhilfen des Westens ruhig umfangreicher sein könnten.


Da braucht man wohl nicht groß zustimmen.
Das ist eine Meinung die hier schon seit Monaten Konsens ist (abseits prorussischer Bratenten).


----------



## Ion_Tichy (26. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei diesem Vatnik Hunter Account wäre ich vorsichtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist schon klar daß man solche News mit Vorsicht genießen sollte. Er schreibt ja auch nur von anderen ab. 
Letztlich haben sich seine Aussagen aber in der Vergangenheit als richtig erwiesen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2022)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar daß man solche News mit Vorsicht genießen sollte


Lies nochmal ganz genau wer wahrscheinlich dahinter steckt, mein Vorwurf ist nicht der wie bei War Monitor


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2022)

Das heitere sterben in den oberen, russischen rängen geht weiter...








						Weiterer Todesfall: Russischer Ex-Heereschef plötzlich gestorben
					

Nach Angaben von russischen Medien ist der ehemalige Befehlshaber des russischen Heeres tot. Am Sonntag wurde bereits ein anderer rätselhafter Todesfall bekannt.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




...und sie haben auch noch etwas aus dem museum geholt...








						Putins Superpanzer: Soll der T-14 Armata jetzt doch in die Ukraine?
					

Damals noch "bester Kampfpanzer der Welt" genannt, wurde der russische T-14 Armata schließlich als fehlerhaft gekennzei…




					www.t-online.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Interview mit Oberst Markus Reisner:
> 
> Russland will die Ukraine zum Angriff zwingen
> 
> ...



Gibt es irgend eine Bestätigung dafür, dass die Ukraine alte/große Pac-2 Patriots bekommt, die auf die im Interview genannten 4 Schüsse pro Fahrzeug beschränkt sind an Stelle der üblichen Pac-3 (oder neuer) mit 16?

Oder redet der Oberst an der Stelle genauso Schwachsinn/Putiniska wie es u.a. bei seinen Ausführungen zur Artillerie den Anschein hat? Wäre mir jedenfalls neu, dass die russische Artillerie in Bunkern festgesetzt ist und man die ukrainischen Ziele "in Reichweite bringen" muss. Wenn die näher an der Front operieren wollten, bräuchten sie nur hinzufahren. Wollen sie aber nicht wegen HIMARS. Wenn die Ukrainer in die Offensive gehen, rückt aber auch HIMARS vor => gleiche Situation wie vorher, nur weniger Gebiet in Putins Hand.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dafür hatte man jetzt die gesammte Schlammperiode Zeit und es war ja zu erwarten, dass mit einsetzen des Frostes und somit besseren Bodenbedingungen, die Bemühungen für eine "größere Offensive" (beider Seiten) wieder zunehmen würden / werden.



Bei dem, was man über die Ausrüstung der russischen Soldaten hört, ist eine gesteigerte Kampfkraft im Winter gegenüber dem Herbst nicht garantiert. Klar, auf gefrorenen Boden könnten sie ihre Masse an schweren Fahrzeugen aller Art wieder dynamischer einsetzen. Könnten. Wenn sie das jemals gewollt/gemacht hätten, war aber bislang nicht gerade ein typisches Merkmal der russischen Taktik.

Umgekehrt sind unzureichend gekleidete Soldaten bei Frost weniger wirkungsvoll, ggf. socher schlicht weniger oft in Stellung weil häufiger in einer Aufwärmeinrichtung und diese dürften obendrein auch noch leicht zu orten und anzugreifen sein. Für die oft gesehene russische "eingraben, abwarten und hoffen, dass niemand kommt"-Taktik ist das kalte Wetter eher ein Nachteil. Vor allem gegen schnelle, mobile, motorisierte ukrainische Kampfgruppen.





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das heitere sterben in den oberen, russischen rängen geht weiter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben die beiden sich in letzter Zeit zu Putin oder dem Vorgehen der Armee geäußert? Irgendwie scheinen sie zu weit weg von aktuellen Aktionen, um eine Rolle zu spielen und ich hätte auch nicht mitbekommen, dass sie die Bevölkerung zu beeinflussen versuchten. Also entweder tatsächlich mal ein blöder Zufall oder aber hinter den Kulissen der Armee festigt jemand seine Machtposition und beseitigt intern wichtige Leute mit anderer Meinung. Die Frage ist: Welche Meinung?



> ...und sie haben auch noch etwas aus dem museum geholt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann wissen wir ja, wer in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen hier Videos von "Erfolgen" mit welchem in kriegsentscheidenden Stückzahlen eingesetzten, absolut überlegenen Waffensystemen in diesem und im Militärthread posten wird  .


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann wissen wir ja, wer in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen hier Videos von "Erfolgen" mit welchem in kriegsentscheidenden Stückzahlen eingesetzten, absolut überlegenen Waffensystemen in diesem und im Militärthread posten wird  .


Sie dürften kaum mehr als ein paar dutzend Stück haben (im Internet kursiert immer wieder die Zahl um die 30 rum), auch weil er sehr viele westliche Komponenten verbaut hat, die wegen der Sanktionen nicht mehr (problemlos) zugänglich sind.

Sofern man also jetzt keine T-14 "light" (bzgl. Komponenten abgespeckt), produziert sind das keine Zahl mit denen man ernsthaft umfangreiche Erfolge erzielen kann und schon gar nicht wenn das drumherum, um die eingesetzten Panzer, dann auch nicht passt / recht funktioniert.

Aber es sind genug das man nur darauf warten braucht das einer mal in der Ukraine eingesetzt erbeutet wird, oder in einem Zustand abgeschossen wird, in welchen er für "westliche" Militärs, bzgl. Auswertung seiner Eigenschaften, noch von großen Interesse, wie Nutzen, ist und daher von der Ukraine an die USA, oder andere, übergeben werden wird.

Ich kann mir daher aktuell nach wie vor nicht recht vorstellen, dass man sich entsprechend im Kreml dazu ernsthaft entschließt, die T-14 in der Ukraine einzusetzen.

Damit wäre dann eine der letzten "Enigma", russischer "high-tech Waffen", für den Westen auswertbar und es gilt schlicht grundsätzlich immer, eine Waffe die der Gegner nicht auswerten kann und daher ihre Fähigkeiten und Schwächen nicht zu hundert Prozent einschätzen kann, ist besser als eine Waffe die ein (möglicher) Gegner bis ins Detail untersuchen und auswerten kann.

Nicht umsonst hat man während es Kalten Krieges, in Ost und West, versucht den modernsten Krempel, immer so lange wie möglich, einer Erbeutung und genauen Untersuchung,  durch das Gegenüber, vorzuenthalten.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend eine Bestätigung dafür, dass die Ukraine alte/große Pac-2 Patriots bekommt, die auf die im Interview genannten 4 Schüsse pro Fahrzeug beschränkt sind an Stelle der üblichen Pac-3 (oder neuer) mit 16?


Das weiß ich nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder redet der Oberst an der Stelle genauso Schwachsinn/Putiniska wie es u.a. bei seinen Ausführungen zur Artillerie den Anschein hat?


Ich glaube der hat mehr Ahnung davon als alle hier.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre mir jedenfalls neu, dass die russische Artillerie in Bunkern festgesetzt ist und man die ukrainischen Ziele "in Reichweite bringen" muss. Wenn die näher an der Front operieren wollten, bräuchten sie nur hinzufahren. Wollen sie aber nicht wegen HIMARS. Wenn die Ukrainer in die Offensive gehen, rückt aber auch HIMARS vor => gleiche Situation wie vorher, nur weniger Gebiet in Putins Hand.


Die befestigen ihre Verteidigungslinien. Und soviele HIMARS hat die Ukraine auch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend eine Bestätigung dafür, dass die Ukraine alte/große Pac-2 Patriots bekommt, die auf die im Interview genannten 4 Schüsse pro Fahrzeug beschränkt sind an Stelle der üblichen Pac-3 (oder neuer) mit 16?


Also das ist alles dermaßen verkürzt und auch deine Annahme, dass ein Launcher 16 PAC 3 trägt ist *so *nicht richtig.
In Deutschland sind es zum Beispiel 4 PAC 2 oder 8 PAC 3 auf einem Launcher, weil Deutschlands Unterführungen idR. zu niedrig sind um mit 16 PAC 3 durchzukommen.
Der Fehler von Reisner liegt erstmal darin, dass man das System nicht leer schießt, wenn ein Launcher leer geschossen ist wird dieser Launcher aus dem System genommen und nachgeladen. Falls ein anderer Launcher auf dem Anfahrtsweg steht wird dieser auch aus dem System genommen, damit der Reload keinen Rückstrahl ins Gesicht bekommt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube der hat mehr Ahnung davon als alle hier.


Details über einzelne Waffensysteme die das eigene Land nicht hat, nicht wirklich, aber muss er auch nicht.
Kleine Ungenauigkeiten sind daher normal und keine Peinlichkeit.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2022)

> 14:07 Uhr
> Enttarnter Spion beim BND könnte Lageberichte zu Ukraine verraten haben​
> Der vergangene Woche enttarnte mutmaßliche BND-Doppelagent könnte laut Medienberichten geheime Informationen zur Lage in der Ukraine an Russland verraten haben. Das berichteten NDR und WDR. Weiter hieß es unter Berufung auf Informationen aus Sicherheitskreisen, dass der Beamte möglicherweise erpresst worden sei. Der Generalbundesanwalt oder der Auslandsgeheimdienst BND wollten sich dem Bericht zufolge nicht dazu äußern. Beide verwiesen lediglich auf ihre Pressemitteilungen vom vergangenen Donnerstag.
> 
> Der BND-Mitarbeiter Carsten L. war vom Bundesnachrichtendienst selbst enttarnt und nach Angaben der Behörden am Mittwoch vergangener Woche auf Anweisung der Bundesanwaltschaft festgenommen worden. Ihm wird vorgeworfen, Staatsgeheimnisse an einen russischen Geheimdienst weitergegeben zu haben.


Auch die Russen haben hier Einfluss und Agenten und Doppelagenten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie dürften kaum mehr als ein paar dutzend Stück haben (im Internet kursiert immer wieder die Zahl um die 30 rum), auch weil er sehr viele westliche Komponenten verbaut hat, die wegen der Sanktionen nicht mehr (problemlos) zugänglich sind.
> 
> Sofern man also jetzt keine T-14 "light" (bzgl. Komponenten abgespeckt), produziert sind das keine Zahl mit denen man ernsthaft umfangreiche Erfolge erzielen kann und schon gar nicht wenn das drumherum, um die eingesetzten Panzer, dann auch nicht passt / recht funktioniert.
> 
> ...



"Jein".
Natürlich hat Russland viel zu wenig T-14, um eine relevante Wirkung zu entfalten (ich glaube die "30-40", die durch Internet geistern, beziffert schon alle fahrbereiten Armata von der abweichenden Vorserie bis zum Artillerie-Ableger). Und natürlich wär es bescheuert 10-15 Kampfpanzer der nächsten Generation in verlustreiche Gefechte zu schicken.
Aber:
- Es gibt genug Einsatzgebiete mit sehr niedrigem Verlustrisiko.
- Ein Panzer, den man so auf 20-30 Jahre hinaus wegen fehlender Teile nicht mehr bauen kann, sit nicht mehr "der Kampfpanzer der nächsten Generation"
- Ein Panzer, in dem man die fehlenden Teile durch Notlösungen ersetzt hat, erst recht nicht.

Ich sehe zdrei Möglichkeiten:
a) Es sind schlicht keine T-14 da. Entweder weil es eine Ente ist oder fingierte Fahrzeuge.
b) Es sind die wenigen einsatzbereiten Exemplare, die in sicherem Gebiet als Hilfstruppe und für Propagandaaufnahmen rumfahren, aber sofort zurückgezogen werden würden, wenn es brenzlig würde.
c) Es sind die vermutlich dutzenden Wannen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffs in verschiedenen Fertigsstellungsstadien waren und jetzt mit Behelfstechnik einsatzbereit gemacht wurden. Das einzige, was vielleicht den ursprünglichen Plänen entspricht/für westliche Analysten interessant wäre, ist die Panzerung. Aber ehe in Russland wieder normale Rüstungsproduktion läuft, wird man auch die noch dreimal ändern. Und es gab ja auch schon mal das Gerücht einer Nullserie mit reduzierten Specs für Parade, Propaganda und Training.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die beiden sich in letzter Zeit zu Putin oder dem Vorgehen der Armee geäußert?


Mir fällt zumindestens nichts entsprechendes ein. Ich hab ja eher die vermutung, das jemand auf dem schachbrett mal feucht durch wischt um später freie bahn zu haben.  
Wenn ich raten müßte würde ich dabei auf Prigoschin tippen. Gerüchte-weise baut er schon an einer parallel-truppe zu wagner und die wagner-truppe selbst soll schon streckenweise die russische armee befehligen. (alles gerüchte!) Dazu hat die ukraine auch schon ein hotel beschossen und wagner-söldner getroffen. Und dann ist der typ in letzter zeit noch verdächtig häufig in den nachrichten...








						Geldnot im Kreml? Vorschlag von Wagner-Boss könnte Putin zu heikler 2000er-Maßnahme drängen
					

Krieg ist nicht nur grausam, sondern auch teuer. Das merkt mittlerweile auch Russland. Wagner-Boss Prigoschin erhöht daher nun den Druck auf Putin.




					www.merkur.de
				




Die ukraine hat in der letzten nacht auch mal wieder was wichtigeres beschossen und anscheinend getroffen... (nicht den flugplatz)


> Kiew: Russischer Stab bei Offiziersbesprechung getroffen​Nur noch wenige Tage bis Jahresende, aber die Städte im Osten und Süden des Landes sind weiter heftig umkämpft. Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte haben nach eigener Darstellung bei einem Angriff in der Region Cherson im Süden des Landes eine russische Kommandostelle außer Gefecht gesetzt. Der Stab in der Ortschaft Sabaryne sei während einer Offiziersbesprechung angegriffen worden, teilte der Generalstab der ukrainischen Armee am Sonntag in Kiew mit. Dabei seien mindestens 70 Soldaten verwundet worden, die Zahl der Toten stehe zunächst nicht fest. Die Angaben konnten zunächst nicht unabhängig überprüft werden.
> Im Verlauf des Kriegs haben die ukrainischen Verteidiger wiederholt russische Kommandozentralen und Befehlsstellen angegriffen. Diese waren entweder durch Überwachung des Funkverkehrs oder des Mobilfunknetzes lokalisiert worden. Dabei wurden bereits mehrere ranghohe russische Offiziere getötet.


Quelle:








						Ukraine-Krieg I Überblick zur aktuellen Situation: Neue Angriffe geplant?
					

Während der ukrainische Staatschef vor neuen russischen Angriffen warnt, bietet der Kremlchef erneut Verhandlungen an –…




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Optiki (26. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir fällt zumindestens nichts entsprechendes ein. Ich hab ja eher die vermutung, das jemand auf dem schachbrett mal feucht durch wischt um später freie bahn zu haben.
> Wenn ich raten müßte würde ich dabei auf Prigoschin tippen. Gerüchte-weise baut er schon an einer parallel-truppe zu wagner und die wagner-truppe selbst soll schon streckenweise die russische armee befehligen. (alles gerüchte!) Dazu hat die ukraine auch schon ein hotel beschossen und wagner-söldner getroffen. Und dann ist der typ in letzter zeit noch verdächtig häufig in den nachrichten...


Was sein Ziel ist, ist noch nicht ganz klar. Es gab jedoch schon mehrere verdächtigt schlecht geschauspielerte Videos von Wagnersoldaten, welche sich die gegen die militärische Führung richten, zuletzt ein Video wo es um fehlende Munition ging.
Eventuell will er zukünftig eine politische Rolle in Russland begleiten. 

Ansonsten spielt Wagner ein wesentliche Rolle in diesem Krieg und sie haben auch eigene Jets und Hubschrauber im Einsatz.

Die Ukraine hat schon mehre Wagnerstützpunkte unter Beschuss genommen, unter anderem ein Stadion und ein Gebäude, welches Wagnersoldaten selber über ein Schild geleakt haben.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die ukraine hat in der letzten nacht auch mal wieder was wichtigeres beschossen und anscheinend getroffen... (nicht den flugplatz)


also meine Echokammer ist sich recht einig, dass es wie die Male davor jetzt mehre Woche so gehen wird, viel mehr ist bei dem Wetter sowieso nicht drin


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir fällt zumindestens nichts entsprechendes ein. Ich hab ja eher die vermutung, das jemand auf dem schachbrett mal feucht durch wischt um später freie bahn zu haben.


Angesichts der Lebenserwartung, auch ohne Krieg, von Männern in Russland: Der Mann war 70 Jahre alt. Da muss man nicht nach unnatürlichen Todesursachen suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts der Lebenserwartung, auch ohne Krieg, von Männern in Russland: Der Mann war 70 Jahre alt. Da muss man nicht nach unnatürlichen Todesursachen suchen.


Man kann die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung für solche Aussagen nicht unbereinigt betrachten.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2022)

Und wieder mal fällt ein russicher (Regional)Politker, "unerwartet und plötzlich", aus einem Fenster:



> Ein russischer Regionalabgeordneter ist in Indien aus dem Fenster im dritten Stock eines Hotels im Bundesstaat Odisha in den Tod gestürzt. Die indische Polizei ermittle derzeit die Hintergründe, so die "Hindustan Times". Der 65-jährige Pawel Antow sei in dem ostindischen Bundesstaat unterwegs gewesen, um seinen Geburtstag zu feiern, hieß es.
> 
> Laut Angaben ukrainischer Medien hatte Antow, der ein sehr wohlhabender Fleischfabrikant und Abgeordneter der Kremlpartei Geeintes Russland war, Russlands Krieg in sozialen Netzwerken als Terror bezeichnet. Dann habe er den Post zurückgezogen und seine Treue dem System von Kremlchef Wladimir Putin geschworen, hieß es.











						Liveblog: ++ Kühnert gegen Friedensverhandlungen mit Russland ++
					

SPD-Generalsekretär Kühnert hat sich gegen Friedensverhandlungen mit Russland "in der jetzigen Situation" ausgesprochen. Die UN reagieren zurückhaltend auf einen Vorschlag für einen Friedensgipfel in New York. Die Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (27. Dezember 2022)

Kühnert gegen Friedensverhandlungen mit Russland

Ach diese SPD Linken, Russlandfreunde


----------



## Don-71 (27. Dezember 2022)

Hier noch eine ernsthafte Warnung vor den falschen Drogen oder dem falschen Dealer.
Vorsicht vom Stuhl fallen Gefahr!





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1607487338401206273

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir fällt zumindestens nichts entsprechendes ein. Ich hab ja eher die vermutung, das jemand auf dem schachbrett mal feucht durch wischt um später freie bahn zu haben.
> Wenn ich raten müßte würde ich dabei auf Prigoschin tippen. Gerüchte-weise baut er schon an einer parallel-truppe zu wagner und die wagner-truppe selbst soll schon streckenweise die russische armee befehligen.



Wagner ist besser ausgerüstet, besser ausgebildet, hat mehr Kampferfahrung (schon allein durch die größere Lebenserwartung im Kampf) - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die immer größere Teile der strategischen Planung übernehmen. Aber eine der ganz wenigen Dinge, die Wagner nicht hat (und bis auf weiteres auch nicht braucht) ist eine Marine. Also in welchen Konflikt sollte Prigoschin mit einem Marinebefehlshaber stehen? Und mit einem *Ex-*Heeresführer? Die beiden in kurzem Abstand Verstorbenen spielten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine militärische Rolle in dem laufenden Konflikt.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach diese SPD Linken, Russlandfreunde


Mein lieber Freund was Mützenich in der TAZ und im Spiegel in den letzten Tagen abgelassen hat, geht eigentlich auf keine Kuhhaut.








						SPD-Fraktionschef über Ukrainekrieg: „Wir dürfen uns nicht damit abfinden“
					

Diplomatie werde in Deutschland reflexhaft unter Verdacht gestellt, kritisiert Rolf Mützenich. Ein Gespräch über eigene Fehler und Hoffnung für die Ukraine




					taz.de
				



Das Kühnert mittlerweile nach dieser Aussage anders denkt ist eine BEwegung in die richtige Richtung, allerdings dürfte Mützenich als Fraktionschef,
1. Mehr Einfluss haben
2. Einen erheblichen Teil der SPD Fraktion vertreten.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wagner ist besser ausgerüstet, besser ausgebildet, hat mehr Kampferfahrung (schon allein durch die größere Lebenserwartung im Kampf) - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die immer größere Teile der strategischen Planung übernehmen.


Was Skrupellosigkeit angeht bestimmt ein Vorteil.
Verantwortlich für zahlreiche Verbrechen in mehreren Ländern. Folter, Vergewaltigungen, Hinrichtungen - das volle Programm. Und die Wikipedia Seite vom Wagner Chef liest sich wie eine einzige Strafakte.
Die wollen sogar verurteilte Mörder aus Gefängnissen holen und für sich kämpfen zu lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2022)

"Wollen"? Ich dachte, die machen das längst.
Und der Rest unterscheidet sich jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig von dem, was über die normale russische Armee erzählt wird. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass erstere halt "nur" in Afghanistan, Georgien, Tschetschenien und der Ukraine aktiv war/ist, während Wagner über eine breite Palette von Konflikten verschiedenster Größe gebucht/entsandt wurde. Aber "wir waren zu Hause, da konnte man nichts anstellen" macht die einen nicht moralisch besser als die anderen und der Oberbefehlshaber ist letztlich immer der Gleiche. Piroschins Hintergründe legen zwar eigentlich kein all zu harmonisches Verhältnis zu Putin nahe, aber die Bewaffnung Wagners zumindest seit den Syrien-Einsätzen spricht eine deutlichere Sprache; der agierte auch lange vor der Nothilfe in fehlschlagenden Angriffskriegen gemäß Plänen des Zars.


----------



## Tschetan (27. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die wollen sogar verurteilte Mörder aus Gefängnissen holen und für sich kämpfen zu lassen.


Das gibt es schon seit März auf ukrainischer Seite. 
So ungewöhnlich ist das also nicht.









						Krieg in der Ukraine: Kiew lässt Gefangene für Kampf gegen Russland frei
					

Die Ukraine greift im Kampf gegen Russland zu drastischen Mitteln. Sie lässt Gefangene und Verurteilte frei und schickt sie an die Front – darunter auch Mörder.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine ernsthafte Warnung vor den falschen Drogen oder dem falschen Dealer.
> Vorsicht vom Stuhl fallen Gefahr!


Mir kommt beim lesen so eine Vermutung, was einem hier in nächster Zeit von der Brigade Warsteiner für eine Lügenwalder versucht wird zu servieren.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon seit März auf ukrainischer Seite.
> So ungewöhnlich ist das also nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, ich habe ja vergessen: im Falle des Krieges ist das töten von anderen Menschen ja legitim.

Wobei ich da die Verteidigerseite eher nachvollziehen kann.
Wer lässt sich schon gerne umbringen?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund was Mützenich in der TAZ und im Spiegel in den letzten Tagen abgelassen hat, geht eigentlich auf keine Kuhhaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt, man hat sich ja in der SPD auch explizit gegen Kahrs und für Mützenich entschieden.
Aber vielleicht wusste man ja auch was bei Kahrs im Busch ist 


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Einen erheblichen Teil der SPD Fraktion vertreten.


Das glaube ich halt nicht, dieser Teil der SPD Fraktion hat es ja nichtmal geschafft einen der eigenen als Kanzler durchzusetzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wagner ist besser ausgerüstet, besser ausgebildet, hat mehr Kampferfahrung (schon allein durch die größere Lebenserwartung im Kampf) - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die immer größere Teile der strategischen Planung übernehmen.


Die haben nur eine höhere lebenserwartung, weil sie anscheinend ihre rekruten als kanonenfutter vor schicken.








						Brutale Kriegstaktik: Söldner-Gruppe Wagner nutzt bei Vorstoß Rekruten als Kanonenfutter
					

Im Ukraine-Krieg werden entbehrliche russische Rekruten schlecht geschützt vorgeschickt. Wer von der Route abweicht, wird hingerichtet.




					www.businessinsider.de
				





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eine der ganz wenigen Dinge, die Wagner nicht hat (und bis auf weiteres auch nicht braucht) ist eine Marine. Also in welchen Konflikt sollte Prigoschin mit einem Marinebefehlshaber stehen? Und mit einem *Ex-*Heeresführer? Die beiden in kurzem Abstand Verstorbenen spielten mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine militärische Rolle in dem laufenden Konflikt.


Die zwei sind aber vertraute putins. Also wenn ich mal einen machthaber stürzen will, mache ich erst seine vertrauten/unterstützer weg bevor ich das hauptziel in visier nehme. Will ja nicht nach der aktion selbst ein messer im rücken haben.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die wollen sogar verurteilte Mörder aus Gefängnissen holen und für sich kämpfen zu lassen.


Nicht nur wollen, sondern schon im einsatz. Nur wissen die wenigsten von ihnen, was sie erwartet...


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2022)

Ein ukrainisches Sabotage-Kommando wurde wohl entdeckt und aufgerieben:

Ukrainische Saboteure in Russland getötet

Edit:



> 09:57 Uhr
> Moskau: Soldaten können ****************** kostenlos einfrieren​
> Die im Rahmen der Teilmobilmachung von Präsident Wladimir Putin in den Krieg geschickten Russen können nach Angaben eines Insiders ihr ****************** kostenlos einfrieren lassen. "Das russische Gesundheitsministerium hat festgelegt, die kostenlose Konservierung und Aufbewahrung von Keimzellen (******************) von Bürgern, die für die Teilnahme an der militärischen Spezialoperation mobilisiert wurden, durch die Finanzierung aus Haushaltsmitteln zu ermöglichen", sagte der Leiter der russischen Anwaltsvereinigung, Igor Trunow, der staatlichen Nachrichtenagentur Tass.
> 
> Trunow vertritt Klienten, die ihre Samen einfrieren lassen wollten. In den vergangenen Wochen hatte es Medienberichte gegeben, wonach die Nachfrage nach Spermabanken bei Russen im Zuge der Mobilmachung deutlich zugenommen hat. Der Grund sei, dass Männer, die in Russlands Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine fallen könnten, zumindest auf diese Weise ihren Nachwuchs sichern wollten.


Es wird immer absurder.

Wie wäre es mit Krieg beenden?

Edit: Das Wort "Sp***a" wird von der Forensoftware automatisch zensiert?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2022)

Der Kreml rekrutiert wohl nicht mehr nur in eigenen Strafanstalten, sondern wohl bereits seit Monaten ebenso in Strafanstalten in Zentral-Afrika:



> Russlands Söldner-Gruppe Wagner befreit derzeit in der Zentralafrikanischen Republik inhaftierte Männer, die unter anderem wegen Mord und Vergewaltigung in Haft sind, um diese als Söldner im Ukraine-Krieg einzusetzen. Dies geht aus einem Bericht von _The Daily Beast_ hervor. Das Nachrichtenportal bezieht sich dabei auf Aussagen mehrerer hochrangiger Militäroffiziere des Binnenstaates.











						Verzweiflung im Kreml: Putin lässt Gefängnisinsassen in Zentralafrika rekrutieren
					

Bereits seit Monaten rekrutiert die Söldnertruppe Wagner für den russischen Krieg in der Ukraine. Inzwischen bedient Moskau sich auch in afrikanischen Gefängnissen.




					www.fr.de


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2022)

> 12:34 Uhr
> Kreml: Friedensplan für Ukraine muss neue Realitäten anerkennen​
> Ein möglicher Friedensplan für die Ukraine muss aus Sicht des Kreml Russlands Annexion der vier Gebiete im Osten und Süden des Landes anerkennen. "Es kann keinen Friedensplan für die Ukraine geben, der nicht die heutigen Realitäten auf dem russischen Territorium berücksichtigt", sagte Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow der russischen Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge. Er reagierte damit auf die vom ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj beim G20-Gipfel auf Bali im November vorgetragecne Friedensformel aus zehn Punkten.
> 
> Kernforderungen der Ukraine sind der Abzug russischer Truppen und Reparationszahlungen. "Bisher gibt es gar keinen Friedensplan", betonte Peskow. Moskau hatte zuletzt zwar immer wieder erklärt, zu Verhandlungen bereit zu sein. Allerdings werfen die Ukraine und ihre westlichen Verbündeten Russland vor, das Angebot nicht ernst zu meinen. Einen Abzug von Truppen lehnt Russland ab.





> 13:52 Uhr
> Berlin begrüßt Kuleba-Vorschlag für Ukraine-Friedenskonferenz​
> Die Bundesregierung hat den Vorschlag des ukrainischen Außenministers Dmytro Kuleba zu einer internationalen Friedenskonferenz für sein von Russland angegriffenes Land prinzipiell begrüßt. Sie sieht dafür aber anscheinend vorerst wenig Chancen. "Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass jeder Vorschlag, den russischen Angriffskrieg zu einem Ende zu bringen, gut und richtig ist", sagte der Sprecher des Auswärtigen Amtes, Christofer Burger, in Berlin in der Bundespressekonferenz. Natürlich sei es an der Regierung der Ukraine, über Stattfinden, Zeitpunkt und Inhalt möglicher Verhandlungen mit der russischen Föderation zu entscheiden.
> 
> Es sei aber festzustellen, "dass Russland keinerlei Signale zeigt, von seinen ursprünglichen Kriegszielen abzulassen". Auch Außenminister Sergej Lawrow habe gerade nochmals sehr deutlich geäußert, dass Russland "weiterhin fest auf die Zerstörung der Staatlichkeit der Ukraine hinarbeitet", sagte Burger.


Da gehen die Vorstellungen für einen Friedensplan weit auseinander.

19:08 Uhr


> Lawrow erwartet Unterbrechung der Nachschubwege für Kiew​
> Der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow erwartet nach eigenem Bekunden eine baldige Unterbrechung der Nachschubwege für Waffen und Munition für die ukrainische Armee aus dem Ausland. "Wir beobachten, dass die Ukraine immer mehr und immer bessere westliche Waffen erhält", sagte Lawrow während eines Interviews im russischen Fernsehen der Nachrichtenagentur dpa zufolge. Daher gebe es unter Militärexperten Forderungen, diese Lieferwege zu unterbrechen. Dabei werde an "Eisenbahnstrecken, Brücken und Tunnel" gedacht, sagte Lawrow.
> 
> "Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie professionelle Entscheidungen darüber treffen, wie man diese Lieferungen erschwert oder im Idealfall ganz stoppt." Zum Teil werde ja schon mit Angriffen gegen die ukrainische Infrastruktur daran gearbeitet. Mit einer Unterbrechung des Energienetzes werde die Lieferung neuer Waffen bereits erschwert. "Und ich bin überzeugt, dass es noch andere Pläne gibt, die in dieser Hinsicht angewandt werden."



Solche Aussagen sollte man ernst nehmen. Immerhin sind jetzt ungefähr  1/3 aller Ukrainer ohne Strom.
Vorher wurde auch gesagt die Russen hätten nicht genug Raketen. Aber die haben große Teile der ukrainischen Infrakstruktur zerstören können.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Dezember 2022)

Wow welch strategisches Genie!



> +++ 19:44 Lawrow erwartet Angriff auf ukrainische Nachschubrouten +++​Der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow erwartet nach eigenem Bekunden eine baldige Unterbrechung der Nachschubwege für Waffen und Munition für die ukrainische Armee aus dem Ausland. "Wir beobachten, dass die Ukraine immer mehr und immer bessere westliche Waffen erhält", sagt Lawrow während eines Interviews im russischen Fernsehen. Daher gebe es unter Militärexperten Forderungen, diese Lieferwege zu unterbrechen. Dabei werde an "Eisenbahnstrecken, Brücken und Tunnel" gedacht, sagt Lawrow. "Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie professionelle Entscheidungen darüber treffen, wie man diese Lieferungen erschwert oder im Idealfall ganz stoppt."


Das fällt ihm nach über 10 Monaten Krieg auch schon auf und man will sich jetzt erst darum kümmern?!
Wieder mal eine Ankündigung ohne jegliche Substanz, wenn man es könnte, hätte man es schon vor *Monaten *gemacht, alles andere wäre komplette Dummheit gewesen!


RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sollte man ernst nehmen. Immerhin sind jetzt ungefähr 1/3 aller Ukrainer ohne Strom.
> Vorher wurde auch gesagt die Russen hätten nicht genug Raketen. Aber die haben große Teile der ukrainischen Infrakstruktur zerstören können.


Eine Bahnlinie oder Brücke zu treffen und nachhaltig außer Gefecht zu setzen, ist was völlig anderes als ein Kraftwerk  oder Kraftwerke zu treffen. Da muss man wesentlich mehr Präzision aufwenden. Wenn sie es könnten hätten sie es schon längst gemacht, sie meine Ausführungen oben.

Edit:
Mittlerweile ist es durch die stetig verbesserte  Flugabwehr der Ukraine noch wesentlich schwieriger. Der gangbarste Weg wäre mit präzisen JABO Angriffen und das verhindert die ukrainische Flugabwehr in den relevanten Gebieten zu nahezu 100% und wie gesagt russische Marschflugkörper sind dazu nicht genau genug.
Da kann man mal eben keine S300 oder iranische Drohnen für nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich hoffe es . Welche Alternativen gäbe es wenn die Schienen-Nachschubwege wegfallen würden? 
Aus der Luft geht nicht. Vom Meer aus auch nicht.
Auf Straßen kann nicht soviel schweres Material bewegt werden.
Das wäre dann äußerst problematisch.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen gäbe es wenn die Schienen-Nachschubwege wegfallen würden?


Es gibt keine, deshalb ja meine Ausführungen!
Das wissen die Russen auch ganz genau und es wäre praktisch "die erste Pflicht" gewesen diese "Nachschubwege/Routen" anzugreifen, hat man aber nicht getan. Ein Kraftwerk steht auf hunderten Quadratmetern eine Eisembahnstrang oder eine Brücke kannst du dir ja selber ausmalen, da muss deine Treffsicherheit schon im 1-2m Bereich liegen, sonst machst tolle Rauchwolken aber sonst nichts. Verschiebebahnhöfe und die wichtigsten Brücken dürften alle massiv von Flugabwehr verteidigt werden, wobei auch noch mehrere Routen lahmgelegt werden müssten.
Die Ukraine hat Dank ihrer Rückeroberungen eigentlich ihr komplettes Eisenbahnnetz außerhalb des Donbass wieder unter Kontrolle und kann sowohl nach Osten Süden und Norden über mehrere Linien verschieben.

Edit: Und wer ist so blöd das auch noch anzukündigen, so das der Gegner sich darauf vorbereiten kann.
Die Ukraine weiß zu 100% was von ihren Eisenbahnwegen nach Polen/Westen abhängt.

Auch möchte ich gerade bei diesem Thema mal darauf hinweisen, wie geschlossen offensichtlich die Ukrainer in ihrem gemeinsammen Abwehrkampf sind, denn eine Unterbrechung von Eisenbahnlinien fällt neben den militärischen Optionen auch ganz klar unter Sabotage Aktionen. Hier hat sich anscheinend für die Russen seit Monaten keinen Ansatzpunkt eröffnet, denn ich bin davon überzeugt, das sie alles mögliche unternehmen um auch auf diesem Weg erfogreich zu sein.
Sprich man findet anscheinend keine ukrainischen Saboteure und die Chance von Spezialeinheiten hinter der Front wird wohl als denkbar gering eingestuft, sonst wäre man schon längst zur Tat geschritten.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine Bahnlinie oder Brücke zu treffen und nachhaltig außer Gefecht zu setzen, ist was völlig anderes als ein Kraftwerk  oder Kraftwerke zu treffen. Da muss man wesentlich mehr Präzision aufwenden. Wenn sie es könnten hätten sie es schon längst gemacht, sie meine Ausführungen oben.


Du brauchst die Bahnlinie gar nicht treffen, wenn du das Kraftwerk / Umspannwerke / Leitungen triffst, welche die Bahnlinie mit Strom versorgen.

Soweit ich mich zu erinnern meine (bitte um Korrektur wenn jemand es genauer sagen kann), ist ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der ukrainischen Eisenbahn elektrifiziert und fährt entsprechend mit Strom (um die 62% des Streckennetzes, meine ich,  aber wie geschrieben, vielleicht verwechsle ich es gerade auch, entsprechend, so wer besser informiert ist, bitte ich um Verbesserung / Richtigstellung).

Ist der weg, rollen E-Züge nicht mehr, außer eben man hat dann welche die mit Kraftstoff (Diesel) betrieben werden können und ich weiß nicht ob die ukrainische Eisenbahn da (im Moment) genug Züge hat /hätte um, sofern kein Saft mehr auf den Leitungen,  die notwendige Frequenz, für die Versorgung der Front, mit Diesel betriebenen Loks alleine aufrecht zu erhalten, inkl. dem Umstand das der Kraftstoff, zum betanken der Züge, dann auch überall auf der Strecke, auf Vorrat, gehalten werden muss.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Dezember 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Hier ein Überblick:








						Ukrsalisnyzja – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mehr als 50% des Netzes sind nicht elektrifiziert und die ukrainische Eisenbahn hat wesentlich mehr Diesel Lokomotiven als Elektro Lokomotiven, wenn man mal die Elektro Triebwagen (S BAhnen Kurzstrecke) rausrechnet.
Nicht ganz 2:1 aber auch nicht weit weg.
Auch geht aus dem Artikel hevor, das es die Russen schon intensiv probiert haben, aber eben ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Dezember 2022)

@ Nightslaver

Was halt noch auffällig ist, das eine der Zentrallinien/Routen "direkt" an der Belarussischen Grenze langführt.
Die Route Lublin, Kowel, Korosten, Kiew, Poltawa ist wohl von großer Bedeutung, war aber im ersten Kriegsmonat März auch unterbrochen. Es gibt mehrere Wege nach Kiew aber eine Unterbrechung dieser Linie wäre mehr als unangenehm. Hier ergibt diese Ankündigung mit dem "gleichzeitigen Aufmarsch" an der Belarussischen Grenze eventuell Sinn. Das man Kiew bedroht aber eventuell unbedingt diese Eisenbahnlinie nachhaltig stören oder ganz unterbrechen will. Die Linie dürfte am meisten gefährdet sein und liegt taktisch vielleicht in Reichweite, je nachdem wo die Russen angreifen.
Vom Straßennetz geht eigentlich nur direkt Kowel, direkt an der polnischen Grenze oder wieder Richtung Kiew mit dem Schwerpunkt Korosten, wäre aber ein schwieriges Gelände und man hätte zwei ganze Straßen.
Ich denke aber das die im ukrainischen Generalsstab sich genauso Gedanken darum machen und die werden mehr Informationen haben als ich.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf Straßen kann nicht soviel schweres Material bewegt werden.


Doch natürlich geht das, hat seine Nachteile, aber auch Vorteile. Beobachte vergangene Kriege 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Bahnlinie gar nicht treffen, wenn du das Kraftwerk / Umspannwerke / Leitungen triffst, welche die Bahnlinie mit Strom versorgen.


Nein, dann nimmst du einfach Diesel. Und die Zugleitsysteme kannst du ganz „mittelalterlich“ mit Token ersetzen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal ein Interview mit der Friedensnobelpreisträgerin und Aktivistin Oleksandra Matwijtschuk. Besonders diese Antwort läßt einen nachdenken:



> *WELT: *Als wir in Kiew sprachen, ärgerten Sie sich darüber, dass westliche Länder die Ukraine von oben herab behandelten und Lehrstunden in Demokratie erteilen wollten. Hat sich das geändert?
> 
> *Matwijtschuk: *Ich glaube, dass die Ukraine der westlichen Welt eine wichtige Lektion lehrt. Schon bei der Maidan-Revolution, aber noch mehr in diesem Krieg. Die sogenannten entwickelten Demokratien dealen seit Jahrzehnten mit Diktaturen. Wir aber beweisen, dass man demokratische Werte aufrichtig verteidigen muss, auch unter hohen Kosten. Die Menschen in Deutschland und im gesamten Westen haben die Demokratie geerbt. Sie sind nur noch Konsumenten demokratischer Werte. Sie tauschen die Werte schnell gegen die Illusion von Sicherheit oder Wohlstand.


Quelle: Die Deutschen sind nur Konsumenten demokratischer Werte

Finde ich eigentlich sehr pauschal und nicht in Ordnung die Aussage.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich eigentlich sehr pauschal und nicht in Ordnung die Aussage.


...und dennoch ist sie mehr als nur zureffend...
Schaue dich doch mal um. Alle pochen auf ihre demokratischen werte, aber der eigene wohlstand ist trotzdem vielen hier näher. (siehe russland-energie sanktionen diskussion)


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und dennoch ist sie mehr als nur zureffend...
> Schaue dich doch mal um. Alle pochen auf ihre demokratischen werte, aber der eigene wohlstand ist trotzdem vielen hier näher. (siehe russland-energie sanktionen diskussion)


Die Auswirkungen der Sanktionen bekommen wir hier ja auch zu spüren.
Bzw die erhöhten Energiepreise. Dazu kommt die Inflation.
Trotzdem ist noch niemand auf die Straße gegangen und hat geschrien, dass die Sanktionen aufgehoben werden sollen. Ich denke schon das die Solidarität mit der Ukraine noch sehr groß ist.
Ob das so bleibt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, aber unter welchem Stein lebst Du denn? Die "ganze" rechte Echokammer, die Querlutscher, diverse "größen" aus der Linken haben wegen der Sanktionen rumgegeifert wie die kleinen Kinder und tun es teilweise noch. Nur gut, hat sich irgendwer bezüglich NS1/2 dazu entschlossen, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. ^^

Und Putler hat wohl "ein wenig" zu hoch gepokert:



			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/wie-putins-krieg-russlands-geschaeftsmodell-zerstoert-hat_id_181507488.html


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Sorry, aber unter welchem Stein lebst Du denn? Die "ganze" rechte Echokammer, die Querlutscher, diverse "größen" aus der Linken haben wegen der Sanktionen rumgegeifert wie die kleinen Kinder und tun es teilweise noch. Nur gut, hat sich irgendwer bezüglich NS1/2 dazu entschlossen, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. ^^


Ich meinte eigentlich die Normalbevölkerung. Und da sehe ich noch keinen großen Widerstand gegen die Sanktionen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bzw die erhöhten Energiepreise. Dazu kommt die Inflation.


Die erhöhten enrgiepreise sind die inflation. Die restlichen treiber waren nur die folge davon.


RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist noch niemand auf die Straße gegangen und hat geschrien, dass die Sanktionen aufgehoben werden sollen.


Sicher? Montagsdemos? (nein, corona ist da fast durch) Frau wagenknecht???
Das paradoxe daran ist ja auch, das die energiepreise schon wieder am fallen sind und nur wegen längerer verträge noch nicht an kommen. Dazu kommt dann bloß noch der sonderfall "diesel", da wir den importieren müssen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die erhöhten enrgiepreise sind die inflation. Die restlichen treiber waren nur die folge davon.


Die Gasknappheit hat u.a. für höhere Energiekosten gesorgt.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sicher? Montagsdemos? (nein, corona ist da fast durch) Frau wagenknecht???
> Das paradoxe daran ist ja auch, das die energiepreise schon wieder am fallen sind und nur wegen längerer verträge noch nicht an kommen. Dazu kommt dann bloß noch der sonderfall "diesel", da wir den importieren müssen.


Ach und Gas bekommen wir mitlerweile auch schon genug? Woher?

*Edit:* Die Raketenangriffe gehen weiter...

Russland feuerte offenbar mehr als 120 Raketen auf Ukraine ab

Angeblich konnten über Kiew 15 Raketen abgewehrt werden.


----------



## Kassalowski (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach und Gas bekommen wir mitlerweile auch schon genug? Woher?


Aktuelle Lage:





						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Lage Gasversorgung
					

Aktuelle Lage Gasversorgung




					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				




recht aktuelle Infos gibts hier:









						LNG-Spezialschiff: Deutschland eröffnet erstes eigenes LNG-Terminal in Wilhelmshaven
					

Künftig kann Deutschland verflüssigtes Erdgas aus aller Welt selbst importieren. Der Kanzler feiert den Meilenstein. Umweltverbände hingegen kritisieren das Projekt.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Klar, LNG ist jetzt nicht der heilige Gral, aber besser man hat als man hätte. Ich mache mir da jedenfalls keine größeren Sorgen. ^^

Edit:
Öl wohl auch nicht so das Problem:









						Trotz Embargo: "Rohölversorgung Deutschlands gesichert"
					

Seit diesem Monat darf kein Tankeröl mehr aus Russland eingeführt werden. Ab 1. Januar greift zudem das Importverbot über Pipelines. Der Mineralölbranche zufolge ist die Versorgung dennoch gesichert.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Klar, LNG ist jetzt nicht der heilige Gral, aber besser man hat als man hätte. Ich mache mir da jedenfalls keine größeren Sorgen. ^^


Eine sichere Versorgung ist das trotzdem noch nicht. Wir haben Glück das der Winter bisher relativ mild war und die Speicher voll sind.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine sichere Versorgung ist das trotzdem noch nicht. Wir haben Glück das der Winter bisher relativ mild war und die Speicher voll sind.


Es läuft aber bis jetzt einiges besser als erwartet, auch der Gaspreis sinkt und der angekündigte "heiße" Herbst war nach meinen Herdstufen bei 2-3 von 12. Klar spielt die Witterung auch eine Rolle, es war aber auch schon knackig kalt. Wenn sie bis in die Mitte des nächsten Jahres  wirklich 6 (mobile) Terminals verfügbar haben, mache ich mir auch wesentlich weniger sorgen. Ein Terminal schafft wohl 6%, des jährlichen Bedarfs, wir bekommen etwas mehr aus Norwegen und den Niederlanden, damit sind dann die 100% wieder voll. Wie sich das ganze mit dem Krieg entwickeln wird, ob wir neben Öl auch Gas aus Kassachstan bekommen etc. wird die Zeit zeigen. Mit der derzeitigen Corona Krise in China ist auch nicht damit zu rechnen das die Wirtschaft die nächsten 3-4 Monate rapide anzieht, insoweit könnte sich der Preis mal einpendeln. Langfristig wenn sich der Krieg für die Ukraine positiv entwickelt, wird sie mit ihrem riesigen Gasfeld, wohl die Russische Födration zumindestens teilweise in Europa ersetzen, das ist aber vielleicht in 4-5 Jahren der Fall.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine sichere Versorgung ist das trotzdem noch nicht. Wir haben Glück das der Winter bisher relativ mild war und die Speicher voll sind.



Welcher Winter, bei 10°C zu Weinachten und angekündigten 16°C zu Silvester, neben Regen?
Also entweder haben wir Herbst, oder April, aber Winter sicher nicht. 

@Sparanus:


> Doch natürlich geht das, hat seine Nachteile, aber auch Vorteile. Beobachte vergangene Kriege.


Möglich ist es sicher, aber die Nachteile, ab einer bestimmten Streckenlänge, überwiegen oft ganz klar die Vorteile, gegenüber einer Logistik mit Zügen / Schiffen & Einschränkungen auch Flugzeug (die umschlagbare Masse, sowie Aufwand Personal, im Verhältnis zur dafür genutzten und notwendigen Infrastruktur / Straßen)

Da ist es recht egal ob man sich dafür den Russlandfeldzug '41 / '42 anschaut, wo auch die Problematik bestand das nicht genug Güter über die Bahn transportiert werden konnten (Spurbreiteproblematik in Russland) und LKWs einfach im Schlamm versanken.

Oder den Afrikafeldzug von Rommel nimmt, der zeigte wie verwundbar / leichte Ziele die Nachschubkolonen, aus LKWs, von Hafen in Lybien bis Truppen in El Alamein, gegenüber Angriffen aus der Luft sind, wenn man keine Lufthoheit hat.

Oder die Logistik der Alliierten in Frankreich, bis zur Eroberung von Antwerpen, nimmt.
Wo ein Großteil der Logistik mit LKW, von Cherbourg, bis Eroberung Antwerpen, durchgeführt werden musste und auf den letzten Kilometern, Richtung Antwerpen, bereits ans Limit kam, weil der Ausbau der Straßen die fahrbare Frequenz der Fahrzeuge anfing zu limitierten.

Oder sich die erste Hälfte des Korea-Krieges anguckt, in welchen die amerikanische Logistik, im Norden Koreas (zu wenig Züge, zerstörte Gleisstrecken, geringer Gleisausbau allgemein), nicht mehr hinterher kam, fast nur noch über LKWs den Bedarf zu decken.
Eine ähnliche Straßenproblematik wie in Frankreich '44, nur mit noch schlechteren Straßenausbau, was auch mit ein Grund war, warum es den Chinesen gelang die US-Streitkräfte so schnell zu einem kompletten Rückzug, bis zurück zum 38. Breitengrad, zu zwingen.

Gegenüber diesen Beispielen waren einige der wenigen male, wo eine nahezu reine Logistik über LKWs, in einem umfassenderen relativ gesehen modernen militärischen Konflikt, so halbwegs gut funktionierte, selbst über mehrere hunderte Kilometer (Burmastraße 1154km) Strecke, zum einen der alliierte Nachschub über die angesprochene Burmastraße (allerdings nicht dauerhaft extrem frequentiert und nur Teilversorgung), nach China, im Japanisch-Chinesischen Krieg '39-'45  und während des Vietnamkriegs, auf Seiten Nord-Vietnams / Vietkong, über den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad (auch nur Teilversorgung, da gerade die Versorgung mit Nahrung oft lokal erfolgen konnte und ein Großteil des Transports nur "relativ" leichte Waffen, Munition und Bekleidung betraff).

Entpsprechend daraus ergibt sich aus militärischer Sicht, so es möglich ist, auch heute noch, ist die streckentechnisch möglichst maximal mögliche Überbrückung, per Zug / Schiff & mit Einschränkungen Flugzeug, immer noch, nach wie vor, die präferierte logistische Lösung und das man die Strecke,  für den Transport, nur mit LKWs, weiterhin so gering wie machbar hält.

Was man gerade im Ukrainekrieg auch wieder beobachten kann (sowohl auf Seiten der Ukraine, wie Russland).
Wobei es aber besonders der russischen Seite da nicht an den Zügen mangelt, sondern vor allen der Logistik davor und danach.
Allem vorran was ein effizientes und schnelles auf-, um- und abladen betrifft.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welcher Winter, bei 10°C zu Weinachten und angekündigten 16°C zu Silvester, neben Regen?
> Also entweder haben wir Herbst, oder April, aber Winter sicher nicht.


Per Definition schon. Sowohl meteorologisch als auch kalendarisch.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gegenüber diesen Beispielen waren einige der wenigen male, wo eine nahezu reine Logistik über LKWs, in einem umfassenderen relativ gesehen modernen militärischen Konflikt, so halbwegs gut funktionierte,


Die Beispiele in denen moderne Armeen in modernen Kriegen kämpfen widersprechen dir halt.
Das sieht man ja grade an Russland, die ganze Logistik innerhalb der Reichweite des Gegners (ergo die ganze Ukraine) muss ohne Eisenbahn funktionieren können und Sie tut es auch.
Es bringt daher exakt gar nichts Beispiele von vor 70 Jahren zu bringen und es wäre hilfreich wenn du dich auf die letzten 30 Jahre fokussierst.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entpsprechend daraus ergibt sich aus militärischer Sicht, so es möglich ist, auch heute noch, ist die streckentechnisch möglichst maximal mögliche Überbrückung, per Zug / Schiff & mit Einschränkungen Flugzeug, immer noch, nach wie vor, die präferierte logistische Lösung und das man die Strecke, für den Transport, nur mit LKWs, weiterhin so gering wie machbar hält.


Daher geht dein Schluss halt vollkommen an der Fragestellung vorbei, die Versorgung in der Ukraine kann und muss ohne Bahn funktionieren, man macht es halt nicht weil sich die Russen zu dumm anstellen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei es aber besonders der russischen Seite da nicht an den Zügen mangelt, sondern vor allen der Logistik davor und danach.


Auch da bist du nicht so super gut informiert, wenn du dich mal mit dem Zustand der russischen Waggonflotte beschäftigst findest du Infos über den schlechten Zustand eben jener.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Daher geht dein Schluss halt vollkommen an der Fragestellung vorbei, die Versorgung in der Ukraine kann und muss ohne Bahn funktionieren, man macht es halt nicht weil sich die Russen zu dumm anstellen.


Eindeutiger Widerspruch!
Trotz aller Nato Angleichung, Europalettensystem etc. halte ich es für nahezu unmöglich den gesammten Nachschub für die Ukraine auf die Staße zu verlegen. Abgesehen vom wohl unzureichenden Straßensystem, über amgebotene Angriffsschwerpunkte für den Gegner, als auch Betriebstoffkosten und Beschaffung. Klar kann man damit einiges eine gewisse Zeit kompensieren, aber deine grundsätzliche Aussage halte ich für falsch.
Die Ukraine hat kein Straßensystem wie Westeuropa und in diesem Konflikt wäre noch die rechtliche Frage der Versicherungen in einem Kriegsgebiet zu klären, ansonsten hat die Ukraine auch gar nicht die erforderlichen Lastwagenvolumina und wo sollen die plötzlich herkommen?
Das Westeuropa (inkl. Deutschland) in einem Verteidigungs oder Bündnisfall ganz andere Möglichkeiten hätte (Straßensystem, auf Jahrzehnte eingespielte Logistik), aufgrund der einfachen Möglichkeiten einen Großteil der prvaten Lasttwagenflotte einfach zum "Kriegsdienst" zu verpflichten steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch da bist du nicht so super gut informiert, wenn du dich mal mit dem Zustand der russischen Waggonflotte beschäftigst findest du Infos über den schlechten Zustand eben jener.


Nein tut mir ja leid, das mag zwar Stand der Meldung "IST" dann ein "Problem" darstellen (kurzfristig), aber mit genug Arbeitern ist die Entstandsetzung schlecht gewarteter und alter (aber vorhandener) Wagons eigentlich ziemliche "Pillepalle" und wenn man das von Seiten Russlands nicht hinbekommen sollte, die Ursachen nicht in der Komplexität der Aufgabe zu suchen, oder fehlende Ressourcen / Sanktionen, sondern liegen woanders, aber nicht daran das Russland, bzgl. Zügen / Waggons, grundsätzlich zu "besch*iss*en" aufgestellt wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotz aller Nato Angleichung, Europalettensystem etc. halte ich es für nahezu unmöglich den gesammten Nachschub für die Ukraine auf die Staße zu verlegen. Abgesehen vom wohl unzureichenden Straßensystem, über amgebotene Angriffsschwerpunkte für den Gegner, als auch Betriebstoffkosten und Beschaffung. Klar kann man damit einiges eine gewisse Zeit kompensieren, aber deine grundsätzliche Aussage halte ich für falsch.


Das beste Beispiel für gelungene Logistik ist der Irakkrieg in dem man ebenfalls Hunderttausende Soldaten über hunderte Kilometer über ein Straßennetz versorgen musste das ebenfalls nicht mit dem Netz von Mitteleuropa vergleichen lässt. 

Angriffsschwerpunkte für den Gegner?
Unsinn, nach Mykolayiv läuft von Odessa aus zum Beispiel eine Bahnlinie und die ist einspurig. 
Aber es gibt zig Straßen. 
Betriebsstoffkosten?
Das ist Krieg, keine Betriebswirtschaft und die Ukraine muss kein Benzin aus Kohle herstellen sondern kann sich auf den Westen verlassen. 
Beschaffung?
Zugmaschinen sind Massenware, viele Ukrainer können LKW fahren weil sie als LKW Fahrer durch ganz Europa touren seitdem Polen zu teuer geworden sind. 
Man setzt jetzt auf die Bahn weil Russland nicht wirklich gut trifft, ansonsten müsstest du hunderte Kilometer vor der Front umladen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich nicht daran das Russland bzgl. Zügen / Waggons grundsätzlich zu "besch*iss*en" aufgestellt wäre.


Wenn etwas nicht sicher betriebsfähig ist, ist man beschissen aufgestellt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel für gelungene Logistik ist der Irakkrieg in dem man ebenfalls Hunderttausende Soldaten über hunderte Kilometer über ein Straßennetz versorgen musste das ebenfalls nicht mit dem Netz von Mitteleuropa vergleichen lässt.


Das ist aber wieder ein Apfel-Birne Vergleich vom Besten, den du hier bringst.
Der eigentliche Krieg im Irak ging kaum eine Hand voll Wochen und die Logistik während einer "relativ ruhigen Besatzung", über LKW, aber auch nicht unerheblich Flugzeuge,  ist etwas sehr anderes, als eine mehrere hundert tausend Mann große Armee, über Monate und Jahre, nur mit LKWs, bei andauernden aktiven Kampfhandlungen, zu versorgen und sich dabei auch noch befestigte Wege, im Frontbereich und Etappe (gerade auch noch während sowas wie der Rasputiza), mit dauernd in Verlegung befindlichen schweren Militärgerät und Soldaten teilen zu müssen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn etwas nicht sicher betriebsfähig ist, ist man beschissen aufgestellt.


Wenn du dir vier Monate die Zähne nicht putzt sind die auch erst einmal beschissen aufgestellt, aber wenn du dann mal zum Zahnarzt gehst und danach regelmäßig putzt, heißt das eben auch nicht das es langfristig zu einem Problem kommen, oder es bleiben muss.

Oder anders formuliert betreibst du da gerade mal wieder Erbsenzählerei und überzogene Pedanterie, aber das ist in deinem Berufsstand leider ein weitverbreitetes Problem, mit dem du nicht alleine bist (nichts für ungut).


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel für gelungene Logistik ist der Irakkrieg in dem man ebenfalls Hunderttausende Soldaten über hunderte Kilometer über ein Straßennetz versorgen musste das ebenfalls nicht mit dem Netz von Mitteleuropa vergleichen lässt.
> 
> Angriffsschwerpunkte für den Gegner?
> Unsinn, nach Mykolayiv läuft von Odessa aus zum Beispiel eine Bahnlinie und die ist einspurig.
> ...



Bisschen Mathe könnte es etwas genauer erklären?
5000 Artigranaten könnten so um die 250t wiegen, was jeden Tag 50 Mann+ LKW erfordert.
Sicher werden mehr geliefert, als verschossen.
Dazu Handgranaten, Patronen, Nahrungsmittel, Wasser, Sanitärartikel, Kleidung und auch schwerere Dinge wie Himars und Co.
Auch der Diesel für den Transport muß herangeschafft werden .
Das sind, da sie ja von der Westgrenze transportiert werden, tausende Fahrzeuge und Kraftfahrer und da zB ein LKW mit Granaten, nicht an einem Tag von Lwow, nach Bakmuht fährt, sind mehrere Fahrzeuge, nebst Fahrern unterwegs.

Nein, ohne Bahn funktioniert nichts mehr.
Genauso ist sie wichtig für die Verlegung von Panzern schwerem Gerät und Truppen, von Cherson, zB nach Charkiv.



Woher stammen eigentlich die Infos über Probleme mit der LKW Logistik der Russen?
Die produzieren Kamas, Ural und was alles an Fahrzeugen in Lagern steht, weiß vielleicht nur Putin.


Hier noch die tägliche Karte des ISW









						Interactive Map: Russia's Invasion of Ukraine
					

This interactive map complements the static control-of-terrain maps that ISW daily produces with high-fidelity.




					storymaps.arcgis.com
				




Interessant ist der Süden und Bakmuht/ Soledar.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Woher stammen eigentlich die Infos über Probleme mit der LKW Logistik der Russen?
> *Die produzieren Kamas, Ural *und was alles an Fahrzeugen in Lagern steht, weiß vielleicht nur Putin.


Und vermutlich auch Millionen Regenbogen furtzende fliegende Einhörner.  



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier noch die tägliche Karte des ISW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Karte des ISW taugt genau für eine Sache, sich damit den Arsch abzuwischen, so schlecht ist die, in ihrer Nachvollziehbarkeit / Umsetzung.

DeepStateMAP zeigt so ziemlich das selbe, wie die Karte des ISW, aber ist, dank der vor- und zurückspulbaren täglichen timeline + Lineal Funktion, weit besser nachzuvollziehen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Süden und Bakmuht/ Soledar.


Was soll daran interessant sein, das prorussische Kopfkino, das sich dabei bei dir wieder abspielt und vermutlich mit der Realität, wie nahezu immer, absolut gar nichts am Hut hat?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Krieg im Irak ging kaum eine Hand voll Wochen und die Logistik während einer "relativ ruhigen Besatzung", über LKW


Das ist kein Argument, ein Argument wäre ein wachsender Bedarf an Logistik pro Zeiteinheit bei einem Krieg der länger dauert. 
Du sagst, dass das nicht geht, aber nicht warum das nicht geht, auf der Basis kann man nicht diskutieren. 
Bring konkrete Zahlen, Daten und Fakten wegen denen das nicht geht und kein „Ja im letzten Weltkrieg ging das auch nicht“. 

Ich fühle mich wieder wie bei Elektroautogegnern die mit dem Argument ankommen, dass Elektroautos ja schon mal verschwunden sind. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber das ist in deinem Berufsstand leider ein weitverbreitetes Problem, mit dem du nicht alleine bist (nichts für ungut).


Das Problem in meinem Beruf ist, dass immer wieder ein paar Zivilisten die mal ein Buch gelesen ankommen und alles besser wissen. 
Nichts gegen Zivilisten beim Thema Militär ansich, es gibt genug Leute deren Job es ist genau sowas zu tun, du bist aber keiner davon. 

Den Wert deines Beitrages kannst du im übrigen daran ablesen, dass @Tschetan ihm zustimmt.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und vermutlich auch Millionen Regenbogen furtzende fliegende Einhörner


Auf jeden Fall bauen sie selber LKWs.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll daran interessant sein, das prorussische Kopfkino, das sich dabei bei dir wieder abspielt und vermutlich mit der Realität, wie nahezu immer, absolut gar nichts am Hut hat?


Du meinst also das die Karte des ISW mit der Realität nichts zu tun hat?


----------



## Don-71 (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du meinst also das die Karte des ISW mit der Realität nichts zu tun hat?


Ach Gottchen, du wolltest die Ukrainer schon seit dem 24.02.2022 vernichten!
Deine Wünsche sind weder 2022; noch werden  sie 2023 erhört werden,  und Bachmut gehört immer noch den Ukrainern, egal was du und abgedrehte russische Quellen so behaupten!
Ihr Nazi Idioten werdet dort wahrscheinlich nie wirklich eindringen!
Aber ich finde es immer wieder schön wie du dich zu einem kompletten faschistischen System bekennst!


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Den Wert deines Beitrages kannst du im übrigen daran ablesen, dass @Tschetan ihm zustimmt.


Wenn er keinen Unsinn schreibt?

Gerade der Vergleich mit dem Irak hinkt, wenn man die Länge der Versorgungsrouten vergleicht und die Menge der zu versorgenden Truppen.
Dazu kommt übrigens auch noch die Versorgung der Bevölkerung .
Das die Verteilung auf den letzten Kilometern mit LKWs durchgeführt wird,  widerspricht sich nicht.
Gut erkennbar auch die Versuche, die  Gegner von Eisenbahnverbindungen abzuschneiden, bzw diese für eigene Vorstöße zu nutzen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, du wolltest die Ukrainer schon seit dem 24.02.2022 vernichten!
> Deine Wünsche sind weder 2022; noch werden  sie 2023 erhört werden,  und Bachmut gehört immer noch den Ukrainern, egal was du und abgedrehte russische Quellen so behaupten!
> Ihr Nazi Idioten werdet dort wahrscheinlich nie wirklich eindringen!
> Aber ich finde es immer wieder schön wie du dich zu einem kompletten faschistischen System bekenntst!


So ein Unsinn.
Bitte zeige mir wo ich jemals eine " Vernichtung" der Ukrainer wünschte?
Und bitte mäßige dein Ton! Ich lasse mich von dir nicht als " Nazi Idiot" beschimpfen, nur weil ich nicht mit marschiere.

Zum Thema Nazis, wo ist denn dein Beitrag zum Thema "Denkmäler für Kriegsverbrecher ". So etwas übergehst du?
Jetzt werden in der Ukraine Denkmäler in  Odessa von Katharina der Großen abgebaut und Puschkin, aber von Nazus und Judenmördern, werden aufgebaut und gepflegt. 
Für dich gerne noch einmal.









						Nazi collaborator monuments around the world
					

There are hundreds of monuments around the world to people who abetted or took part in the murder of Jews and others during the Holocaust.




					forward.com
				




Der Rest?
Warten wir ab wer dichter am Ergebnis liegt.
Habe ich recht, hätten endlose Opfer durch Verhandlungen gerettet werden können.
Dafür muß ich mich nicht schämen.


----------



## Optiki (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Süden und Bakmuht/ Soledar.


Also quasi dort, wo die Truppen von Russland gehäuft sind und noch den Rest des Materials hin geschafft hat? 
Hier die Karte des gemeldeten Beschusses vom 29.12: 


Spoiler: Karte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selbst wenn Russland weitere Positionen in Bakhmut einnimmt, fällt nicht plötzlich das ganze Gebiet.  In der Stadt findet ein regelmäßiger Verlust von Positionen statt und es gibt mehrere Verteidigungslinien.  

Wenn du glaubst Russland bekommt dort Positionen zum kleinen Preis, dann bist du mehr als naiv. Dieses Stadt bzw. dieses Gebiet kostet auf beiden Seiten tausenden von Menschenleben. 

Die Bahnlogistik der Russen wird so schnell nicht zusammenbrechen und so schnell gehen denen nicht die Raketen aus, das ist Wunschdenken. Der Westen muss seine Hilfen auf eine neue Ebene heben, damit es wieder in Richtung alte Grenze geht, ansonsten wird es blutiges Schlammbad die nächsten Monate weitergehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Bahnlogistik der Russen wird so schnell nicht zusammenbrechen und so schnell gehen denen nicht die Raketen aus, das ist Wunschdenken. Der Westen muss seine Hilfen auf eine neue Ebene heben, damit es wieder in Richtung alte Grenze geht, ansonsten wird es blutiges Schlammbad die nächsten Monate weitergehen.


Eben. Die Ukraine braucht noch mehr Flugabwehrsysteme. Und Kampfpanzer!
Und genügend Munition. U.a. für den Gepard.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es schon nicht mehr nur um die Ukraine.


Es ging von Anfanfg an um Europa, die Ukraine ist nur Mittel zum Zweck um Imperialismus und russischen Faschismus nach Europa zu bringen.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht einmal was " faschistisch " ist, sonst würdest du den Begriff nicht ständig nutzten...


Wahrscheinlich wesentlich besser als du!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was in den Gebieten passiert


Kann man überall in der *freien Presse *nachlesen!


Tschetan schrieb:


> Schaue nicht nur auf Bachmut, das ist nur ein " Amboss ". Je mehr Truppen dort eingesetzt werden, umso weniger werden in Sliwjansk und Kramatogorsk zur Verfügung stehen. Man " gewinnt" im Moment Zeit.
> Mehr nicht.


Wir halten das mal fest und diskturieren in ein paar Monaten darüber.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst den Krieg am Ende bei uns haben?


Nein das wollen wir alle nicht, genau deshalb muss die Ukraine wesentlich mehr ertüchtigt werden (mehr Waffen bekommen), andernfalls tritt zum wiederholten Male der Lerneffekt auf: "Ich kann mit verbrecherischen Angriffskriegen" meine imperialen, verbrecherischen, anti-demokratischen, anti freiheitlichen russischen Ziele durchsetzen."


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Naja man kann schon behaupten, dass Russland kein faschistischer Staat ist, aber einfach wegen der miserablen Umsetzung😅


----------



## Rolk (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst den Krieg am Ende  bei uns haben?



Nein, wir wollen keine russischen "Militärübungen" an der polnischen Grenze haben. Nicht jetzt und auch nicht in 10 Jahren.


----------



## behemoth85 (30. Dezember 2022)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nein, wir wollen keine russischen "Militärübungen" an der polnischen Grenze haben. Nicht jetzt und auch nicht in 10 Jahren.


Haben wir aber seit 10 Jahren und werden wir auch die weiteren 10 Jahre haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du sagst, dass das nicht geht, aber nicht warum das nicht geht, auf der Basis kann man nicht diskutieren.


Habe ich, nachweisbar, nicht und interpretierst du mal wieder nur von dir aus hinein!



> Möglich ist es sicher, aber die Nachteile, ab einer bestimmten Streckenlänge, überwiegen oft ganz klar die Vorteile, gegenüber einer Logistik mit Zügen / Schiffen & Einschränkungen auch Flugzeug (die umschlagbare Masse, sowie Aufwand Personal, im Verhältnis zur dafür genutzten und notwendigen Infrastruktur / Straßen).



Ich habe klar geschrieben das es zwar durchaus möglich ist, aber die Nachteile üblicherweise die Vorteile mehr überwiegen, weshalb eine Logistik, gerade auch ausschließlich per LKW, nicht die vorrangige Option ist, auch heute nicht, sondern wenn, dann eine Ergänzung, bzw. Erweiterung der Kapazität, oder nur dann ausschließlich, wenn es sich eben gar nicht anders vermeiden lässt (die anderen Optionen fehlen).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bring konkrete Zahlen, Daten und Fakten wegen denen das nicht geht und kein „Ja im letzten Weltkrieg ging das auch nicht“.


Ich wusste nicht das der Koreakrieg im WW2 stattfand, solltest du vielleicht mal korrigiernd, die Geschichtsschreibung,  darauf hinweisen. 

Und bring Du lieber erstmal einen, heißen und konkretten, jüngeren Konflikt, welcher bei zumindest in etwa ebenbürdigen Gegner die Logistik überwiegend nur per LKW abgewickelt wurde und der keine Langzeitbesatzung, mit maximal "Guerilla-Niveau", gewesen ist!

Der einzige der mir da gerade einfallen würde ist der erste Golfkrieg (Iraq vs. Iran) und der hatte ehr was von einem Stellungskrieg, so das auch die logistische Anforderung, über weite Strecken, recht statisch war / blieb.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Problem in meinem Beruf ist, dass immer wieder ein paar Zivilisten die mal ein Buch gelesen ankommen und alles besser wissen.
> Nichts gegen Zivilisten beim Thema Militär ansich, es gibt genug Leute deren Job es ist genau sowas zu tun, du bist aber keiner davon.


Du weißt nicht einmal was ich arbeite und spektulierst einfach nur wild, in diesen Punkt, um deine "Expertise" als größer und seriöser erscheinen zu lassen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Den Wert deines Beitrages kannst du im übrigen daran ablesen, dass @Tschetan ihm zustimmt.


Gott, bist du gerade arm an Niveau, wirklich und ganz ernsthaft...
Meiner Ausführung hat nicht "nur Tschetan" zugestimmt, sondern, siehe  hier, auch Don und Poulton.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. Dezember 2022)

Wie war das gleich noch - wir wollen evtl. Öl  demnächst aus Kasachstan beziehen? Dann hört euch mal den Girkin an...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1608788291259887617

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zufälle gibts ja nicht, heisst es.

für die Verweigerer:
Girkin sagt, dass Kasachstan jederzeit eine zweite Front werden könnte. Weil und so.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das wollen wir alle nicht, genau deshalb muss die Ukraine wesentlich mehr ertüchtigt werden (mehr Waffen bekommen), andernfalls tritt zum wiederholten Male der Lerneffekt auf: "Ich kann mit verbrecherischen Angriffskriegen" meine imperialen, verbrecherischen, anti-demokratischen, anti freiheitlichen russischen Ziele durchsetzen."


Wen willst du denn noch " ertüchtigen" und an die Front schicken?
Auch dort wachsen die ausgebildeten Soldaten nicht auf den Bäumen.
Schreibst von den unausgebildeten Rekruten, welche Russland verheizt, aber auf ukrainischer Seite sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus.
Was haben Ukrainer, die eingesammelt und an die Front geschickt werden, gegen eine überwältigende Artistreitmacht für Chancen?


Kassalowski schrieb:


> Wie war das gleich noch - wir wollen evtl. Öl  demnächst aus Kasachstan beziehen? Dann hört euch mal den Girkin an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Girkin das schreibt...

"Kurzfristig kaum Alternativen​Zudem müsse laut Experten die Anzahl der Tanker im kaspischen Meer drastisch erhöht werden, um derartig große Menge an Erdöl von Aktau nach Baku zu transportieren. Gleichzeitig müsse die die Anzahl der Verladebrücken am Sangatschal-Terminal in Baku erweitert werden. Bezüglich des Weitertransports über die Baku – Tbilissi – Ceyhan – Pipeline in Richtung Europa gäbe es zudem offene finanzielle Fragen. So müssten sich die kasachischen Mineralölunternehmen mit den Pipelinebetreibern bezüglich der Transportgebühr einig werden. Da das kasachische Öl der Sorte Brent eine niedrigere Qualität aufweist als die in Aserbaidschan geförderte Sorte „Azeri-Light“, sei zu erwarten, dass die Pipelinebetreiber hohe Transportgebühren als Ausgleich verlangen.

Unter diesen Umständen sei eine großflächige Nutzung der transkaspischen Route erst ab 2024 realistisch, wie der kasachische Energieminister Aktschulakow Anfang November im Rahmen eines Pressebriefings mitteilte. Dies solle zunächst auf Basis einer Erweiterung der eigenen Förderkapazitäten geschehen."









						Kasachstans Pläne zum Umbau seiner Transportrouten
					

Am 5. Dezember 2022 tritt das Embargo der EU für Rohölimporte aus Russland, die über den Seeweg durchgeführt werden, in Kraft. Kasachstan exportiert rund




					daz.asia
				




Oder das hier

"Russland ist nach Angaben der russischen Führung bereit, die Nutzung der Pipeline "Druschba" für die Durchleitung kasachischen Öls nach Deutschland zu erlauben. Russland sei bereit, einem solchen Antrag zuzustimmen, erklärte Energieminister Alexander Nowak am Donnerstag der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax zufolge. "Wir stehen dem normal gegenüber und wenn ein Teil des kasachischen Öls aus Ust-Luga in die "Druschba" umgeleitet wird, dann ist das normal."









						Moskau: Kasachisches Öl kann durch Druschba-Pipeline fließen
					

Russland ist nach Angaben der russischen Führung bereit, die Nutzung der Pipeline "Druschba" für die Durchleitung kasachischen Öls nach Deutschland zu erlauben....




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





Scheinbar juckt das alles die Russen wenig ?
Abgesehen davon empfehle ich rin Blick auf eine Landkarte, um festzustellen,  wie das Öl nach Europa kommen könnte.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wen willst du denn noch " ertüchtigen" und an die Front schicken?
> Auch dort wachsen die ausgebildeten Soldaten nicht auf den Bäumen.
> Schreibst von den unausgebildeten Rekruten, welche Russland verheizt, aber auf ukrainischer Seite sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus.
> Was haben Ukrainer, die eingesammelt und an die Front geschickt werden, gegen eine überwältigende Artistreitmacht für Chancen?


Du ließt anscheinend keine seriösen Zeitungen, sondern ausschließlich die russische Blase?
Es gibt ein Ausbildungsprogram der EU Staaten für 20000 ukrainische Soldaten und ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass das Ausbildungsprogram von GB (10000 Soldaten) nicht weitergeführt wird.
Du scheinst weder diese Fakten, noch die Zahlen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
Es werden rund um die Uhr tausende ukrainische Soldaten in und von Europa (europäische Nato Armeen) ausgebildet.
Ich glaube kaum das es Ukraine an ausgebildeten Soldaten fehlen wird, das ganze wird auch noch intensiviert.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du ließt anscheinend keine seriösen Zeitungen, sondern ausschließlich die russische Blase?
> Es gibt ein Ausbildungsprogram der EU Staaten für 20000 ukrainische Soldaten und ich habe nirgends gelesen, dass das Ausbildungsprogram von GB (10000 Soldaten) nicht weitergeführt wird.
> Du scheinst weder diese Fakten, noch die Zahlen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
> Es werden rund um die Uhr tausende ukrainische Soldaten in und von Europa (europäische Nato Armeen) ausgebildet.
> Ich glaube kaum das es Ukraine an ausgebildeten Soldaten fehlen wird, das ganze wird auch noch intensiviert.



Doch, lese ich viel, nur auch mit den Ausbildungsinhalten gibt es in Kampfgebiet Probleme.

Hier Newsweek, sicher keine prorussisch Seite.








						Notorious Wagner Group targeting volunteers in Ukraine, U.S. trainer says
					

Andy Milburn of the Mozart Group told Newsweek his team won't stop operations despite direct threats from Wagner mercenaries.




					www.newsweek.com
				




"Sie haben außerordentlich viele Verluste erlitten", sagte Milburn über die Einheiten, die mit Mozart trainierten. „Die Zahlen, die Sie in den Medien lesen, dass etwa 70 Prozent und mehr Opfer Routine sind, sind nicht übertrieben.“

Trotz ihrer "enormen Moral", sagte Milburn, hätten die Verteidiger "ein akutes 'Regenerationsproblem', was bedeutet, so schnell wie möglich neue Rekruten in die Linie zu bringen". Dies bedeutet, dass diejenigen, die in den Kampf geworfen werden, wenig über die Grundausbildung hinaus haben.

„Normalerweise haben etwa 80 Prozent unserer Aufnahme, die von der Linie kommt, noch nie zuvor eine Waffe abgefeuert“, sagte Milburn. "Wir haben unsere Arbeit für uns ausgeschnitten."

Oder Forbes









						Russia’s Electronic-Warfare Troops Knocked Out 90 Percent Of Ukraine’s Drones
					

The electronic suppression of Ukraine’s unmanned aerial vehicles blunted one of Kyiv’s biggest advantages in the early months of the war.




					www.forbes.com
				




Alles " Spinner" Fake und Lügen.
Aber wenn Girkin einen " Gehirnfurz" hat..
Beweist mir doch einfach das meine Quellen Unrecht haben.


----------



## JePe (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was in den Gebieten passiert



Du weisst so gut wie alle anderen hier, was in den geraubten Gebieten passiert - es ist nur nicht kompatibel zu Deinem Weltbild, weshalb Du es ignorierst.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Willst den Krieg am Ende  bei uns haben?



Wollte die Ukraine ihn haben? Nur Dein Pin Up im Kreml weiss, wohin er diesen Krieg noch tragen moechte. Da er an Verhandlungen nicht interessiert ist bleibt dem Westen deshalb auch nur, die russischen Moeglichkeiten Krieg zu fuehren nach Kraeften zu minimieren. Wenn der Krieg vorbei ist, wird Russland das sein, was die Sowjetunion fuer Helmut Schmidt war: Obervolta mit Atomraketen. Doof nur, dass man die nicht essen kann.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gestern flogen wohl wieder 120 Präzisionsraketen, obwohl sie ja ständig ausgehen sollen.



Du weisst also nicht, was in den geraubten Gebieten passiert, aber Du weisst, was durch die ueberfallene Luft fliegt? Woher? Ich weiss nur, dass eher wenig davon angekommen ist und der Schaden sich wohl in Grenzen gehalten haben soll.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Dazu läuft die russische Rüstungsindustrie, obwohl die ja nur noch mit Hilfe geklauter Waschmaschinen ihre Panzer zusammenfriemmeln können.



Tut sie das? Was produziert die denn so und wieviel davon? Warum kauft Russland im Iran und mutmasslich in Nordkorea ein, obwohl doch zuhause Granaten statt Granataepfel an den Baeumen zu wachsen scheinen?

Gerne mit Quellenangaben.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gestern das zweite Atom U Boot in diesem Jahr, nach Belgorod und ein drittes wurde aus der Halle gezerrt.
> Die liegen nicht in den Seilen.



Noch mehr Wunderwaffen? Hoffen wir fuer die Seeleute dass die neuen Boote laenger halten als die Kursk.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke nur das dieser Krieg nie hätte stattfinden müssen und dürfen.



Stimmt. Nur der Ort fuer diese Erkenntnis ist schlecht gewaehlt - hier waere sie besser platziert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Und bitte mäßige dein Ton! Ich lasse mich von dir nicht als " Nazi Idiot" beschimpfen, nur weil ich nicht mit marschiere.



Du kennst das Maerchen vom Aschenputtel? Wenn der Schuh passt, zieht man ihn sich an.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Nazis, wo ist denn dein Beitrag zum Thema "Denkmäler für Kriegsverbrecher ". So etwas übergehst du?



Keineswegs.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Habe ich recht, hätten endlose Opfer durch Verhandlungen gerettet werden können.
> Dafür muß ich mich nicht schämen.



Waere Dein Pin Up nicht in der Ukraine einmarschiert, waere niemand gestorben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. "Fun" Fact - bis zum Tag des russischen Ueberfalls auf die Ukraine hast Du, ganz auf Kreml-Linie, jede Kriegsabsicht auch noch kategorisch abgestritten.

Und so alt kannst Du gar nicht werden, um Dich fuer Deinen menschenverachtenden Zynismus halbwegs angemessen zu Ende schaemen zu koennen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> nicht die vorrangige Option ist


Wo steht das?😅
Jetzt mal wirklich wo hast du das gelesen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> muss ohne Eisenbahn funktionieren können


Können ist hier das wichtige Wort, denn du musst damit rechnen, dass der Gegner dir das Schienennetz zerschießt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und bring Du lieber erstmal einen, heißen und konkretten, jüngeren Konflikt


Ja weil wir Konflikte zwischen nominell ebenbürtigen Gegnern seit dem letzten Weltkrieg so oft haben.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> und der hatte ehr was von einem Stellungskrieg


Wenn wir hier die Front ansehen kann man bis auf wenige Tage andauernde Phasen auch nicht von viel Bewegung gesprochen werden.


*In Kürze:*
Ich hab nie davon gesprochen, dass man die Bahn nicht nutzen soll wenn es möglich ist. Ich habe geschrieben, dass man sich nicht auf die Bahn verlassen darf und das moderne Armeen sich auch deswegen nicht auf die Bahn verlassen und man trotzdem Hunderttausende Soldaten versorgen kann.

Wenn du meinst, dass das nicht geht, dann möchte ich ordentliche Gegenargumente haben.

Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass du mich falsch verstanden hast.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Du weisst also nicht, was in den geraubten Gebieten passiert, aber Du weisst, was durch die ueberfallene Luft fliegt? Woher? Ich weiss nur, dass eher wenig davon angekommen ist und der Schaden sich wohl in Grenzen gehalten haben soll.



Du solltest einfach mehr recherchieren.  





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Ich hoffe die Quelle ist seriös?



JePe schrieb:


> Tut sie das? Was produziert die denn so und wieviel davon? Warum kauft Russland im Iran und mutmasslich in Nordkorea ein, obwohl doch zuhause Granaten statt Granataepfel an den Baeumen zu wachsen scheinen?



Bist du sicher das Behauptungen über " iranische Drohnen" keine Propaganda sind? Denkst du wirklich das ein Land, welches Atom U Boote produziert, auf Drohnen aus dem Iran angewiesen ist ?
Gibt es nur russische Propaganda ?

Hier ein Beispiel für die Ausweitung der Rüstungsproduktion.





						Military Watch Magazine
					






					militarywatchmagazine.com
				




"Obwohl Russland weit mehr Panzer produziert als der Rest der Welt zusammen, mit Ausnahme von China und Nordkorea, die eine unbekannte Leistung haben,"






						Military Watch Magazine
					






					militarywatchmagazine.com
				




Klar habe auch die Russen Einschränkungen, aber auch ein großes Potential.
Das zu verneinen, ist ein Fehler.

Gibt es bisher Belege für die Behauptungen über iranische Drohnen und Nordkoreanische Lieferungen?
Also Bilder, Beweise und ähnliches. 
ZB Munitions und Ausrüstungsteile mit koreanischen Schriftzeichen.
Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo steht das?😅
> Jetzt mal wirklich wo hast du das gelesen?


Also würdest du, wenn bei gleicher Distanz, von Punkt A nach B, die Option auf Schiene besteht, immer einen LKW vorziehen?

Dann bitte ich um eine Rechnung, die aufzeigt das die logistische Effiziens (benötigte Fahrer und Ruhezeiten, Anzahl notwendiger LKW und deren Zuladefähigeit, Infrastruktur / Straßen, durchschnittlich fahrbare Geschwindigkeit, ect. pp.) dort das logistische Verhältnis, zur Nutzung eines Zuges, klar überwiegt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Können ist hier das wichtige Wort, denn du musst damit rechnen, dass der Gegner dir das Schienennetz zerschießt.


Das einzige was er evt. zerschießt sind Bahnknotenpunkte und Brücken, evt. noch (aber das betrifft ehr die nähere Front, als hunderte Kilometer dahinter) rollende Züge, aber sicher keine Gleisstrecke, da dies so ziemlich mit das uneffizienteste ist, was man machen kann.
Dann könntest du auch genausogut gleich die befestigten Straßen bombadieren und hast genauso ein "logistisches Problem", wenn dort Brücken zerstört werden, womit du genauso rechnen musst (siehe Ukrainekrieg).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja weil wir Konflikte zwischen nominell ebenbürtigen Gegnern seit dem letzten Weltkrieg so oft haben.


Öfter als im letzten Jahrhundert Weltkriege (Korea, Vietnam, Irak-Iran Krieg).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier die Front ansehen kann man bis auf wenige Tage andauernde Phasen auch nicht von viel Bewegung gesprochen werden.


Was immer noch eine gute Ecke mehr ist, als im Irak-Iran Krieg.



Sparanus schrieb:


> *In Kürze:*
> Ich hab nie davon gesprochen, dass man die Bahn nicht nutzen soll wenn es möglich ist.* Ich habe geschrieben, dass man sich nicht auf die Bahn verlassen darf* und das moderne Armeen sich auch deswegen nicht auf die Bahn verlassen *und man trotzdem Hunderttausende Soldaten versorgen kann.*


Was nie zur Debatte stand, oder von mir irgendwie anders in Frage gestellt wurde, wo auch immer du meinst das rauslesen zu wollen, aber genauso wenig wie man sich nur auf die Bahn verlassen sollte, gilt das umgedreht eben auch für LKWs genauso und mehr habe ich dazu auch nie angemerkt.

Generell gilt aber sowieso, man sollte immer mehr als eine Option haben, auch in der militärischen Logistik.

Das einseitige Lösungen Grenzen haben kann man doch sogar im zivilen Sektor, in Deutschland, die letzten Jahre, beobachten.
Die Logistik (hauptsächlich) über die Straße (trotz massiver Zunahme der Förderung in den letzten 25 Jahren), mit LKW, ist inzwischen am Limit (trotz vorhandener, relativ guter, Infrastruktur), während man Logitstik über Schiene und Wasser, in den letzten Jahrzehnten, politisch gewollt, immer mehr hat verkommen und rückbauen hat lassen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> *Wenn du meinst, dass das nicht geht*, dann möchte ich ordentliche Gegenargumente haben.


Noch einmal, wo habe ich gesagt das geht nicht, bitte Stelle zeigen, sonst aufhören Müll zu reden, Danke!



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass du mich falsch verstanden hast.


Ich habe ehr das Gefühl du verstehst nicht was ich schreibe.


----------



## JePe (30. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach mehr recherchieren.



Und Du aufmerksamer lesen und weniger auf die Macht der Suggestion setzen. Ich habe nicht um Belege dafuer gebeten, dass oder wieviele russische Angriffswaffen im Luftraum der ueberfallenen Ukraine unterwegs waren - sondern um Belege dafuer, was genau da flog. Stichwort: Praezisionsraketen. So jedenfalls war Deine Behauptung. Fuer die Du mal wieder jeden Beleg schuldig bleibst und stattdessen lieber die naechste Buchstabentapete ins Forum klebst.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Waere Dein Pin Up nicht in der Ukraine einmarschiert, waere niemand gestorben.


"Putin war nicht der Trottel, den die Verbündeten anzunehmen schienen. Obwohl seine Forderungen im Februar 2022 weit über die NATO-Erweiterung hinausgingen, hätte die Gewährung seiner schwerwiegendsten, langjährigen Bedingung den Wert der Diplomatie gezeigt und zu fortgesetzten Verhandlungen ermutigt. Dies hätte im Kreml den Ausschlag gegen eine Kriegsentscheidung gegeben – eine Entscheidung, die Geheimdienstberichten zufolge bis zuletzt zweifelhaft blieb."









						Yes, Blame Putin for the Ukraine War (But the West Isn't Blameless)
					

Had the U.S. informally treated Russia’s sphere of influence like America’s Monroe Doctrine, Ukraine might never have lost territory.




					www.19fortyfive.com
				




"Wladimir Putin trägt die Verantwortung für die Auslösung der Feindseligkeiten und die daraus resultierenden Schrecken. Die Schuld an diesem Konflikt ist jedoch weit verbreitet. Westliche Beamte können sich ihrer Rolle, einen Krieg wahrscheinlich und vielleicht sogar unvermeidlich zu machen, nicht entziehen. Verbündete Regierungen, insbesondere Washington, sollten aus ihren Fehlern lernen."

Dem würde ich in weiten Teilen zustimmen. Der Verfasser sollte vertrazenswürdig sein?

Doug Bandow​Doug Bandow ist Senior Fellow am Cato Institute und spezialisiert auf Außenpolitik und bürgerliche Freiheiten. Er arbeitete als Sonderassistent von Präsident Ronald Reagan und als Herausgeber des politischen Magazins Inquiry. Er schreibt regelmäßig für führende Publikationen wie das Fortune Magazine, National Interest, das Wall Street Journal und die Washington Times.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

JePe schrieb:


> Und Du aufmerksamer lesen und weniger auf die Macht der Suggestion setzen. Ich habe nicht um Belege dafuer gebeten, dass oder wieviele russische Angriffswaffen im Luftraum der ueberfallenen Ukraine unterwegs waren - sondern um Belege dafuer, was genau da flog. Stichwort: Praezisionsraketen. So jedenfalls war Deine Behauptung. Fuer die Du mal wieder jeden Beleg schuldig bleibst und stattdessen lieber die naechste Buchstabentapete ins Forum klebst.


Einfach bei solchen Posts ein @Modertor-Name ranhängen und seinen Post mit verlinken.
Er weiß das er Belege zu liefern hat und wenn nicht, kümmert sich die Moderation darum und hier ist wieder mal ein paar Tage / Wochen Ruhe vor seinem Mist.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also würdest du, wenn bei gleicher Distanz, von Punkt A nach B, die Option auf Schiene besteht, immer einen LKW vorziehen?


Puh ziemlich monokausal😅
Aber bei Gefahr durch Beschuss, Partisanen oder militärischer Sabotagetrupps definitiv LKW. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> aber das betrifft ehr die nähere Front, als hunderte Kilometer dahinter) rollende Züge, aber sicher keine Gleisstrecke


Wie hieß nochmal diese Krim Brücke auf der man nebenbei den Zug erwischt hat?
Bekommt man schon hin, wenn man die Mittel dazu hat und dann ist die Bahnstrecke viel länger dicht als eine Straße. 
In der Ukraine hat man schon im Frieden gerne mal den Verkehr über provisorische Wege an der Straße vorbei geführt wenn diese eine Baustelle war.  Gibt es auf YouTube zu sehen. 

Eingleisige Strecke, Zug mit 40 Wagen, Lok mit den ersten 5 beladenen Wagen umgekippt?
Das dauert, ne Straße hast du schneller wieder passierbar gemacht. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Öfter als im letzten Jahrhundert Weltkriege (Korea, Vietnam, Irak-Iran Krieg).


Vietnam ebenbürtig, Korea ebenbürtig? Naja würden die meisten nicht so unterschreiben. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> gilt das umgedreht eben auch für LKWs genauso und mehr habe ich dazu auch nie angemerkt.


Nein das gilt nicht umgedreht für LKW, wenn die Bahn ausfällt kannst du alles per LKW machen, aber du kannst nie alles nur über die Bahn machen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> im zivilen Sektor


Hast du in der Regel keine Bedrohung durch Beschuss.


----------



## Tschetan (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach bei solchen Posts ein @Modertor-Name ranhängen und seinen Post mit verlinken.
> Er weiß das er Belege zu liefern hat und wenn nicht, kümmert sich die Moderation darum und hier ist wieder mal ein paar Tage / Wochen Ruhe vor seinem Mist.


Wenn ihr mal alle so fleißig eure Behauptungen und Meinungen belegen würdet, oder Fragen beantwortet. 

Übrigens, was für eine Quelle zu Präzisionsraketen wollt ihr denn haben, was soll belegt werden?
Nicht einmal die Ukrainer können sagen was angeflogen kam und getroffen hat.

Immerhin habe ich euch einiges zum lesen verlinkt, aber da es nicht eure Meinung widerspiegelt,  wird es auch keine Antworten geben.

Ich laß euch dann mal wieder in Ruhe.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh ziemlich monokausal😅
> Aber bei Gefahr durch Beschuss, Partisanen oder militärischer Sabotagetrupps definitiv LKW.


Stimmt, die kann man ja nicht sabotieren, beschießen, hochjagen, oder sogar klauen. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie hieß nochmal diese Krim Brücke auf der man nebenbei den Zug erwischt hat?


Oh wow nein, ernsthaft, suchst du jetzt schon so krampfhaft nach Punkten die dich irgendwie bestätigen?
Das war wohl der glücklichste Umstand überhaupt und sah nicht nach defintiv geplant aus, das als man da den LKW hochgejagt hat.
Das genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt, an der Stelle, Waggons mit Treibstoff, vom vorbeifahrenden Zug, standen und so durch die Explosion auch anfingen zu brennen und damit auch die Bahnstrecke spürbar in Mitleidenschaft gezogen haben.

Ohne diesen Umstand wäre es wesentlich "schwieriger" gewesen, auch die Bahnstrecke, der Krimbrücke, nachhaltig beschädigt zu bekommen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bekommt man schon hin, wenn man die Mittel dazu hat und dann ist die Bahnstrecke viel länger dicht als eine Straße.


Zweiter Weltkrieg sagt nein.
Man hatte es, trotz Partisanen, trotz konstant stattfindender Bombadierung aus der Luft,  trotz Artilleriebeschuss, bis 1945 nicht geschafft, den Güterverkehr, über die Schiene, in Deutschland drastisch zu reduzieren und Strecken nachhaltig außer Betrieb gesetzt zu bekommen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> In der Ukraine hat man schon im Frieden gerne mal den Verkehr über provisorische Wege an der Straße vorbei geführt wenn diese eine Baustelle war.  Gibt es auf YouTube zu sehen.


Stell dir nur vor, sowas findet, wenn an Autobahnen gebaut wird, in Deutschland durchaus auch statt, hat in dem Zusammenhang aber null Relevanz.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eingleisige Strecke, Zug mit 40 Wagen, Lok mit den ersten 5 beladenen Wagen umgekippt?
> Das dauert, ne Straße hast du schneller wieder passierbar gemacht.


Einspuriger Weg, durch einen Wald, wenn die ersten 2-4 LKWs ineinander krachen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vietnam ebenbürtig, Korea ebenbürtig? Naja würden die meisten nicht so unterschreiben.


"Ebenbürdiger" als US-Koalition vs Irak.
Und wenn der Koreakrieg China vs USA nicht "ebenbürdig" / Pat gewesen wäre, hätten wir heute keinen Waffenstillstand und "Einigung" Grenze 38° Breitengrad.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein das gilt nicht umgedreht für LKW, wenn die Bahn ausfällt kannst du alles per LKW machen, aber du kannst nie alles nur über die Bahn machen.


Ach fahren LWK nun sogar schon nur mit "Luft und Wunschdenken", oder doch nicht amd Ende mit Krafstoffen, als Betriebsstoff und nicht mehr, wenn selbiger fehlt / ausgeht?
Und ja, theoretisch kannst du jetzt noch den Holzvergaser "als Kaninchen aus dem Ärmel ziehen", was in Effiziens und Bedarf aber alles andere als "effizient" ist.

Wenn der LKW ausfällt, der genauso ausfallen kann, wie auch Züge, bleibt am Ende wieder nur das gute alte Pferdegespann, oder Füße plus Rucksack.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du in der Regel keine Bedrohung durch Beschuss.




Damit ist alles gesagt, weil es um die grundsätzliche Problematik in der Logistik ging und zudem, wo man dutzende und hunderte Kilometer hinter einer Front, in einem LKW, eine "konstante Bedrohung" durch Beschuss hat, weißt wohl auch nur du selbst.

Ich erkenne wirklich nicht, außer scheinbar zunehmender Eingeschnapptheit deiner seits und zunehmender Absurditäten, in deinen Äußerungen, das da noch ein ernsthafte Ebene, für den Diskurs, vorhanden ist und somit ist dazu auch nichts weiter mehr anzumerken.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, die kann man ja nicht sabotieren, beschießen, hochjagen, oder sogar klauen.


Nicht so einfach wie Bahnstrecken und das ist der Punkt. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war wohl der glücklichste Umstand überhaupt und sah nicht nach defintiv geplant aus, das als man da den LKW hochgejagt hat.


Sagst du, aber kannst du es beweisen?
Ich kann es nicht beweisen, aber es zumindest zu versuchen scheint logisch. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> in Deutschland drastisch zu reduzieren und Strecken nachhaltig außer Betrieb gesetzt zu bekommen.


Es geht auch nicht um Nachhaltigkeit sondern um große Schläge gegen die Infrastruktur im passenden Moment. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einspuriger Weg, durch einen Wald, wenn die ersten 2-4 LKWs ineinander krachen?


Bekommt man immer noch einfacher auseinander, glaub mir ich hab LKWs verschoben und Züge wieder in die Gleise gehoben, ich kenne den Aufwand etwas besser (wenn auch im Katastrophenschutz und nicht im Militär)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wenn der Koreakrieg China vs USA nicht "ebenbürdig" / Pat gewesen wäre, hätten wir heute keinen Waffenstillstand und "Einigung" Grenze 38° Breitengrad.


Die USA haben nicht alle militärischen Karten gezogen, Primat der Politik dies das. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach fahren LWK nur mit Luft und Wunschdenken, oder doch nicht amd Ende mit Krafstoffen, als Betriebsstoff und nicht mehr wenn dieser fehlt.


Punkt nicht verstanden schade. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> und somit ist dazu auch alles gesagt.


Nun wenn du deine Behauptungen nicht begründen willst oder kannst oder gar immer noch nicht verstehst was ich sage dann ja. 

Ich halte mich lieber an die, die es machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht so einfach wie Bahnstrecken und das ist der Punkt.


Einfacher als eine Bahnstrecke, da es üblicherweise weit weniger Strecken, als Straßen gibt, die zu überwachen sind und etwas Erde aufschütten, ggf. paar neue Holzbohlen legen und zwei neue Gleiststücke verbinden nicht der Aufwand ist, gerade nicht in einer vollständig ausgerichteten Kriegswirtschaft.

Was wir im Ukrainekrieg nicht haben, da versucht eine Seite (Russland) immer noch irgendwie vorzugauckeln es würde ja gar kein Krieg stattfinden (auch wirtschaftlich nicht).



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagst du, aber kannst du es beweisen?
> Ich kann es nicht beweisen, aber es zumindest zu versuchen scheint logisch.


Logisch?
Hätte man mit der LKW Bombe die Brücke wirklich richtig / vollständig außer Betrieb setzen wollen, hat das was man da hochgejagd hat definitiv nicht gereicht und schon zweimal nicht, wenn man dazu auch noch die neben der Fahrbahn, auf einer eigenen Teilkonstruktion, verlaufende Bahnstrecke mit zerstören wollte.

Hätte man bei der Aktion Zug+Treibstoff mit eingeplannt, hätte man auch die genauen Fahrpläne kennen müssen und damit auch das genau dieser Zug Treibstoff transportiert und wo die entsprechenden Waggons, unter Dutzenden, genau angehangen worden sind, wo er auf der Brücke halten wird und wann.

Welche Indizien sprechen denn, in deiner Logik, dafür, das man das, von ukrainischer Seite aus, bei der Aktion, wusste und die Aktion, abseits der Sprengung des LKW selbst, somit nach Plan verlief?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um Nachhaltigkeit sondern um große Schläge gegen die Infrastruktur im passenden Moment.


Es geht in einem Krieg auch immer um die nachhaltige Wirkung von Aktionen, ansonsten hat man Ersten Weltkrieg, oder dutzende russische Marschflugkörper und Raketen, die zunehmend weniger durchkommen und somit effektiv, weiter abnehmend, weniger in der zivilen Infrastruktur anrichten und gerade in Bezug auf Logistik kann dir einem modernen Krieg wenig besseres passieren, als die Logistik des Gegners deutlich gestört, oder im besten Szenario, sogar nachhaltig unterbrochen zu bekommen.

Nicht umsonst ist das inzwischen seit Monaten, mit Himars, eine primäre Strategie, der Ukrainer, auch die russische Versorgung (Depots) und Infrastruktur (Brücken, Schiene, wie Straße) im Hinterland anzugreifen / zu zerstören.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bekommt man immer noch einfacher auseinander, glaub mir ich hab LKWs verschoben und Züge wieder in die Gleise gehoben, ich kenne den Aufwand etwas besser (wenn auch im Katastrophenschutz und nicht im Militär)


Glaub mir, ich habe selbst schon einmal, bei mir in der Ecke, miterlebt wie ein voll beladener 40t, mit Baustahl, in einen Viehtransporter gekracht ist. Es hat eine Vollsperrung, unzählige Stunden und großen Kran gebraucht, diesen Scheiß wieder von der Straße zu bekommen.
Wären das in einem Krieg ein Zug gewesen und der blockiert eine kriegswichtige Verbindung, du darfst wetten darauf abschließen, die Beseitigung wäre auch langsamer, oder sogar noch schneller gewesen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die USA haben nicht alle militärischen Karten gezogen, Primat der Politik dies das.


Welche denn nicht, außer eine A-Bombe drauf zu werfen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Punkt nicht verstanden schade.


Doch hab ich durchaus.
Dein "Punkt" dabei ist, die Infrastruktur (Schiene) limitiert den Einsatz eines Zuges, keine, oder kaputte Schiene, kein Zug, auf der Strecke, oder zumindest drastisch reduzierte Fahrfrequenz (siehe Krimbrücke und lange Umwege) und das selbst wenn du noch 1000 funktionierende Züge hast.

Aber keine, oder kaputte Straße, kann ein LKW immer noch fahren, notfalls auch quer Feld ein.

Nur lässt dein Argument halt auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit außen vor, sowie eben Nadelöhre (Brücken, Gewässer).
Unter Bedingungen, wie in Russland / Ukraine, wie der Rasputiza (Schlammperiode) wird auch ein LKW befestige Wege begrenzt, und verliert an Flexibilität, da er im Morast versinkt, ebenso trifft das bei Wüsten in gewissen Maße zu, wenn der Boden zu feinsandig ist.

Es ändert aber auch nichts an dem von mir gebrachten Punkt.
Der Krafstoff ist beim LKW ein limitierender Faktor, da kannst du theoreitsch auch 1000 fahrfähige LKW haben.
Fehlt der Kraftstoff, faren die 1000 nicht, ein Problem was auch die deutsche Logistik, auf der Straße, mit zunehmend, ab zweite Hälfte 1944, gelähmt hat.

Aber hast du keinen Krafstoff, kannst du immer noch Züge benutzen (elektrisch, oder auch mit Kohle / Dampf).

Daher ergänzt es sich halt wieder ab einem gewissen Punkt beides.
Allerdings, wenn beides nicht mehr fährt / fahren kann, nützt dir ein Zug, als auch ein LKW, genau nichts mehr und endest du beim Pferd und hast du selbst das nicht mehr, weil das auch fressen muss, um ziehen zu können, bleiben dir eben nur noch deine Schultern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine, deshalb ja meine Ausführungen!
> Das wissen die Russen auch ganz genau und es wäre praktisch "die erste Pflicht" gewesen diese "Nachschubwege/Routen" anzugreifen, hat man aber nicht getan. Ein Kraftwerk steht auf hunderten Quadratmetern eine Eisembahnstrang oder eine Brücke kannst du dir ja selber ausmalen, da muss deine Treffsicherheit schon im 1-2m Bereich liegen, sonst machst tolle Rauchwolken aber sonst nichts. Verschiebebahnhöfe und die wichtigsten Brücken dürften alle massiv von Flugabwehr verteidigt werden, wobei auch noch mehrere Routen lahmgelegt werden müssten.



Russland feuert seit Wochen auch auf kleinere Umspannstationen und zumindest mir sind keine Berichte mehr zu Ohren gekommen, dass immer erst zehn Raketen im Umkreis einschlagen, ehe mal eine das Ziel erwischt. Von einer Umspannstation mit 20-30 m Kantenlänger zu einer Bahnbrücke oder -Linie von 10 m Breite ist es zwar noch einmal ein gewisser Schritt in Sachen Präzision, aber wenn man dann eben doch 10 Raketen investiert, stehen die Chancen ganz gut, dass eine trifft. Mit Ausnahme von Iris-T sind die der Ukraine gelieferten Luftabwehrsysteme afaik auch nicht darauf ausgelegt, balistische Mittelstreckenraketen in großer Zahl abzufangen, also darf bezweifelt werden, dass sämtliche wichtigen Bauwerke und Knotenpunkte entsprechend geschützt werden können.

Gegen gar nicht schützbare Eisenbahnlinien sollten bereits die iranischen Drohnen gut geeignet sein - GLONASS schafft eine Präzision von ein paar Metern und bei einem ewig langen Ziel kann man einfach so lange parallelfliegen, bis man sich 100% sicher ist, dass man genau darüber ist. Oder man verringert bei elektrifizierten Strecken außerhalb von Wälder einfach die Flughöhe, bis man punktgenau über den Gleisen durch ein Hinderniss gestoppt wird. Ggf. helfen auch optische Systeme, die einfach die lange Linie in der Landschaft erkennen. Wir reden hier abseits der Software von technischen Anforderungen, die jedes Smartphone ab 150 € aufwärts locker erfüllen kann.

Mein Fazit, und dass schon seit über einem halben Jahr: Russland hat definitiv die nötigen Mittel, um ukrainische Transportwege spürbar zu beschädigen.
Meine ebenso alte Vermutung, warum sie das gar nicht machen wollen: Die Angriffsmöglichkeiten der Ukraine gegen russische Infrastruktur ist nur unwesentlich schlechter. Aber die russische Infrastruktur selbst sowie die russischen Reparaturkapazitäten sind weitaus lückenhafter. Kiew hat 3-4-5 größere Eisenbahnrouten in die Frontgebiete und zahlreiche vielspurig ausgebaute Straßen. Russland hat wohl 1-2 Eisenbahnlinien, das Straßennetz ist 80% dünner und die Reparaturkapazitäten höchstwahrscheinlich geringer.

Wenn es also zu einer gegenseitigen Ausweitung des Krieges auf Bahn- und Straßeninfrastruktur käme, wäre das schlecht für die Ukraine, die ihre Baukapazitäten lieber in die Lebenserhaltung einer Zivilbevölkerung investieren würde und kritisch für die russischen Kriegsbemühungen, die massive Nachschubprobleme bekommen würden. Wäre nicht das erste Mal in so einer Situation, dass Militärführer aus Sorge um eine vergleichbare Gegenreaktion beidseitig die Füße still halten. (Bis sich ein Politiker mit verherenden Folgen einmischt...)




RyzA schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen der Sanktionen bekommen wir hier ja auch zu spüren.



Das Gejammer darüber, ja. Die direkten Wirkungen selbst sind so minimal, dass sich selbst bei einer massiven Verschärfung niemand einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen würde. Aber dennoch nehmen wir weiterhin russische Energieträger in großem Umfange ab, anstatt einen Generalboykott durchzuziehen. Dennoch werden auf diese Energieträger keine hohen Strafzölle gezahlt, sondern eine Marge an der Putin ein Vielfaches gegenüber dem Vorkriegszustand verdient. Dennoch machen wir keinerlei Druck auf Drittstaaten, sich zwischen Handel mit Russland und Handel mit uns zu entscheiden. Im Gegenteil: Wir betteln auf den Knien bei Staaten, die ihre Geschäft mit Russland massiv ausbauen.

Von harten Sanktionen kann allenfalls aus FDP-Perspektive die Rede sein.

.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Propaganda



Zu dieser vermeintlichen Quelle wurdest du schon einmal aufgefordert, darzulegen, warum und in welcher Weise die populistischen Behauptungen überhaupt von Bedeutung sein sollen. Wir warten, auch auf die Antworten zu vielen, vielen anderen Fragen:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-791#post-11178395
		



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-791#post-11178401
		



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-789#post-11175438
		



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/aktuelle-entwicklungen-in-der-ukraine.315949/page-789#post-11175426
		


Aber vielleicht kommt @chill_eule ja auch zu dem Schluss, dass "die Zeit" mal so etwas wie Diskussionsbereitschaft zu zeigen, nach 20 Tagen und mehreren weiteren, neuen Themenvorstößen, abgelaufen ist?


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Gejammer darüber, ja. Die direkten Wirkungen selbst sind so minimal, dass sich selbst bei einer massiven Verschärfung niemand einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen würde.


Lebst du in einer anderen Welt oder Realität?

Die Gaspreise hatten sich vervielfacht. Für dich ist das vielleicht minimal. Aber für andere die das bezahlen müssen nicht. Und ohne die Hilfen der Bundesregierung würde es noch deutlich schlechter aussehen.
Außerdem kommt die hohe Inflation dazu. Deswegen rennen immer Menschen zu Tafeln.
Gäbe es noch deutlich härtere Sanktionen würde das die Bevölkerung nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2022)

Ja, ich lebe im realen Deutschland. Du scheinst in einer winzigen Nische davon zu leben.

Im realen Deutschland rennt die Mehrheit der Leute nicht zu den Tafeln, sondern zu den Feuerwerksverkaufständen. Im realen Deutschland fährt die Mehrheit Auto wie eh und je. Im realen Deutschland dreht kaum jemand die Heizung runter, im realen Deutschland haben dieses Jahr nur eine Minderheit aus Geldmangel auf Urlaubsreisen verzichtet, etc.. Im realen Deutschland verschenkt die Regierung unter dem Deckmantel der wenigen, denen es jetzt wirklich dreckig geht, Geld überwiegend an reiche Leute mit hohem Energieverbrauch sowie an Unternehmen. Im realen Deutschland erhalten Energieversorger Milliarden, um sie direkt an Putin weiter überweisen, aus dem Steuersäckel.

Und übrigens kann man im realen Deutschland auch im unsanierten Uraltbau liegen und (Pseudo-)Biogasaufschlag zahlen, weil man wohl Masochist ist, und trotzdem macht die Rechnung für Heizen und Herd weniger als 20% der Wohnungsmiete aus. Die Gesamtmehrkosten auf 12 Monate hochgerechnet sind weniger als ein iPhone. Und davon hat sich im realen Deutschland, rein statistisch, dieses Jahr sogar jeder vierte Haushalt eins gekauft, wesentlich mehr hätten sich eine derartige verzichtbare Luxusanschaffung leisten können. Von einem Vergleich mit Autos mal ganz zu schweigen. Was dieses Jahr so an neuen PKW verkauft wurde, entspricht pro Haushalt locker dem Doppelten bis Dreifachen dessen, was ich für Gas zahle. Also nein: Im Gegensatz zu einigen Einzelpersonen, denen es vorher schon schlecht ging und die einfach keine Reserven hatten, ist das reale Deutschland ist im großen und ganzen durch Sanktionskosten nicht sonderlich stark belastet. Aber gejammert wird im ganz großen Stil.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2022)

Wenn 13,8 Millionen Menschen für dich eine "winzige Nische" sind, dann kann ich mir jede weitere Diskussion mit dir wohl darüber sparen. Klar dem Großteil der Bevölkerung geht es noch besser.
Aber die Armut wächst weiter. Und was glaubst du wieviele Aufstocker bzw Niedrigverdiener noch in ALG II bzw Bürgergeld abrutschen werden? Dazu die vielen Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine welche schon gekommen sind und auch noch kommen werden.
Die haben auch darauf Anspruch. Es wurde schon gewarnt das die Behörden dadurch überlastet werden.
Die Tafeln wissen auch kaum noch wie sie dagegen ankommen sollen.
Aber das ist ja eine "winzige Nische".


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfacher als eine Bahnstrecke, da es üblicherweise weit weniger Strecken, als Straßen gibt, die zu überwachen sind und etwas Erde aufschütten, ggf. paar neue Holzbohlen legen und zwei neue Gleiststücke verbinden nicht der Aufwand ist


Wenn der Zug drauf liegt, ist klar 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hätte man mit der LKW Bombe die Brücke wirklich richtig / vollständig außer Betrieb setzen wollen, hat das was man da hochgejagd hat definitiv nicht gereicht und schon zweimal nicht,


Das war keine reguläre militärische Aktion sondern ein Anschlag, da gilt es nur so viel Chaos zu verursachen wie möglich. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> hätte man auch die genauen Fahrpläne kennen müssen und damit auch das genau dieser Zug Treibstoff transportiert und


Das ist kein Problem, das ist kein geheimer militärischer Transport gewesen und solche Daten werden auch bei uns nicht streng geheim gehalten. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst ist das inzwischen seit Monaten, mit Himars, eine primäre Strategie, der Ukrainer, auch die russische Versorgung (Depots) und Infrastruktur (Brücken, Schiene, wie Straße) im Hinterland anzugreifen / zu zerstören.


Das ist aber kontinuierliches handeln, Nachhaltig sind längerfristige Zerstörungen, das zerstören der Depots hingegen muss anhaltend geschehen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat eine Vollsperrung unzählige Stunden und großen Kran gebraucht, diesen Scheiß wieder von der Straße zu bekommen.


Friedensbedingungen und/oder keine Crashrettung. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welche denn nicht, außer eine A-Bombe drauf zu werfen?


Das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, aber diese Diskussion sehen wir ja hier in der Ukraine wieder. Die USA haben damals nicht Ihre letzten Reserven mobilisiert, sie haben nicht das gemacht was Russland derzeit macht um weiter in der Ukraine kämpfen zu können. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur lässt dein Argument halt auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit außen vor, sowie eben Nadelöhre (Brücken, Gewässer).


Wir vergleichen LKW und Bahn und in quasi allen Fällen ist eine zerstörte Straße leichter wieder gangbar zu machen als eine Bahnstrecke. 
Siehe Cherson, die Russen haben einfach Lastenkähne benutzt und LKWs drauf geladen. Das ist verdammt viel ineffizienter als ne Brücke, aber wie schnell hättest du einen Zug auf die andere Seite bekommen? Richtig 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Krafstoff ist beim LKW ein limitierender Faktor, fehlt der, fährt er nicht


Ja und dein Punkt ist jetzt was?
Der, dass bestimmte Strecken ne Oberleitung haben?
Ja und wenn die nicht funktioniert oder nicht vorhanden ist braucht man wieder Diesel. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wenn beides nicht mehr fährt nützt dir ein Zug, als auch ein LKW genau nichts mehr


Es geht darum welches System ein Gegner besser stören kann, welches System resilienter gegen Störungen ist (im Krieg, in der Etappe)


----------



## Kassalowski (30. Dezember 2022)

Aus irgendeiner Ecke habe ich es doch heute furzen hören, dass regelmäßig alle ukrainischen Drohnen abgeschossen würden - wo war das gleich noch? Typisch russischer move, müsst ihr mal drauf achten. Man nehme eine Tatsache, negiere die Vorzeichen und veröffentlich das Ergebnis sodann unter "...was wirklich geschah".
Na, anyways...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1608914665949790209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(soll jetzt nichts belegen, ich finde es aber interessant wie schnell der losschießt, nachdem er alle Werte hat. Und wenns auch wirklich noch das war, was obendrüber steht - um so besser.)

edit:


Spoiler: der hat gesessen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aus den Kommentaren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so ist das ja auch, irgendwie. einfach nur übel. Putin muss weg, so schnell als möglich.


----------



## MySound (30. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lebst du in einer anderen Welt oder Realität?
> 
> Die Gaspreise hatten sich vervielfacht. Für dich ist das vielleicht minimal. Aber für andere die das bezahlen müssen nicht. Und ohne die Hilfen der Bundesregierung würde es noch deutlich schlechter aussehen.
> Außerdem kommt die hohe Inflation dazu. Deswegen rennen immer Menschen zu Tafeln.
> Gäbe es noch deutlich härtere Sanktionen würde das die Bevölkerung nicht lange mitmachen.



Also in dem Deutschland in dem ich lebe (ok, Bayern, aber ich hoffe das zählt auch), sehe ich nicht mehr Leute als zuvor zur Tafel laufen. Mein Gasvertrag und der meiner Eltern, Bekannten und Kollegen, hat sich insofern verteuert dass ich nun 120 statt 80€ Abschlag bezahle, Strom wurde von 29 auf 35 Cent erhöht.

Ich nage quasi am Hungertuch. So wie sämtliche Menschen im Bekanntenkreis.

Klar gibts sicher welche die vorher schon am Minimum rum gekrebst sind. Aber seien wir uns mal ehrlich. Die sind hierzulande großteils auch selbst Schuld.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn 13,8 Millionen Menschen für dich eine "winzige Nische" sind, dann kann ich mir jede weitere Diskussion mit dir wohl darüber sparen. Klar dem Großteil der Bevölkerung geht es noch besser.
> Aber die Armut wächst weiter. Und was glaubst du wieviele Aufstocker bzw Niedrigverdiener noch in ALG II bzw Bürgergeld abrutschen werden? Dazu die vielen Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine welche schon gekommen sind und auch noch kommen werden.
> Die haben auch darauf Anspruch. Es wurde schon gewarnt das die Behörden dadurch überlastet werden.
> Die Tafeln wissen auch kaum noch wie sie dagegen ankommen sollen.
> Aber das ist ja eine "winzige Nische".


Das ist sicher richtig. Wäre aber auch ohne den Krieg nicht drastisch besser / schlechter. Nun erwischt es halt noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Also in dem Deutschland in dem ich lebe (ok, Bayern, aber ich hoffe das zählt auch), sehe ich nicht mehr Leute als zuvor zur Tafel laufen.


Nur weil du sie nicht persönlich siehst, heisst das nicht, dass es das nicht gibt:
Ansturm auf Tafeln in Deutschland



MySound schrieb:


> Mein Gasvertrag und der meiner Eltern, Bekannten und Kollegen, hat sich insofern verteuert dass ich nun 120 statt 80€ Abschlag bezahle,


Komisch. Die Gaspreisbremse kommt eigentlich erst noch:

Strom - und Gaspreisbremse

Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja auch wenig verbraucht.


MySound schrieb:


> Ich nage quasi am Hungertuch. So wie sämtliche Menschen im Bekanntenkreis.


Sei doch froh das es dir und deinen Bekannten gut geht.


MySound schrieb:


> Klar gibts sicher welche die vorher schon am Minimum rum gekrebst sind. Aber seien wir uns mal ehrlich. Die sind hierzulande großteils auch selbst Schuld.


Das ist Quatsch.  Und eigentlich auch schon eine Diffamierung.


MySound schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig. Wäre aber auch ohne den Krieg nicht drastisch besser / schlechter. Nun erwischt es halt noch ein paar mehr.


Der Krieg trägt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Krieg trägt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dazu bei.


Ja tut er, aber wenn man sich mal ehrlich machen würde und auch du warst glaube nicht nur überrascht, sondern auch ärgerlich wie wenig strategische Sicherheitinteressen von der deutschen Politik im vergangenen Jahrzehnt beachtet wurden.
"Hätte also Jemand (deutsche politik)" ab 2008, spätestens 2014, wesentlich mehr darauf geachtet, hätten wir schon wesentlich eher einen Diversifizierung unserer Energie bekommen, also wesentlich früher(teureres) LNG Gas, um sich eben nicht abhängig zu machen, sprich statt 50% "ultra" billigen russischen Gases, wären es wahrscheinlich 20-30% gewesen, den Rest hätte man auch anderswo besorgen müssen. Also auch etwa 25%. Das es jetzt wegen des Krieges 35-40% (der Rest kommt aus den erhöhten Lieferungen aus Norwegen und den Niederlanden) ist unangenehm, aber bei normaler Voraussicht der Politik, wären die Preise auch vorher schon gestiegen.
Ja das ganze ist wirklich für die Betreffenden unangenehm, vielleicht auch mehr, aber immer noch besser als von Russland und Putler abhängig zu sein!


----------



## Sparanus (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich sag ja, Deutschland wurde und wird in vielerlei Hinsicht betriebswirtschaftlich geführt und das seit der Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, ich lebe im realen Deutschland. Du scheinst in einer winzigen Nische davon zu leben.
> ...


So kenn ich das... Du siehst auch nur das, was dich direkt betrifft. Und nein, ich sehe auch keine ewig langen schlangen vor den tafeln und nur harz4rer die sich ihres lebens freuen weil sie auch ohne arbeiten zu gehen gut hin kommen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das es überall so ist!


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn 13,8 Millionen Menschen für dich eine "winzige Nische" sind...


Langsam, ja? Mit zahlen bin ich vorsichtig was wohl aber auch daran liegt, das ich keiner statistik traue die ich nicht selbst gefällscht hab. Wer weiß was da alles mit rein gerechnet wurde...


RyzA schrieb:


> Und was glaubst du wieviele Aufstocker bzw Niedrigverdiener noch in ALG II bzw Bürgergeld abrutschen werden?


Niemand, denn uns fehlen an allen ecken und enden leute. Dazu sind niedriglöhner gern mal die letzten die gehen. (sind halt die billigsten)


MySound schrieb:


> Also in dem Deutschland in dem ich lebe (ok, Bayern, aber ich hoffe das zählt auch)...


Nein, bayern zählt nicht. Die haben ihre eigene welt und bei der kommunikation kommt man, im gegensatz zu englisch, russisch, litauisch, tschechisch usw. , nicht mal mit dem google translater weiter.   


MySound schrieb:


> ... sehe ich nicht mehr Leute als zuvor zur Tafel laufen. Mein Gasvertrag und der meiner Eltern, Bekannten und Kollegen, hat sich insofern verteuert dass ich nun 120 statt 80€ Abschlag bezahle, Strom wurde von 29 auf 35 Cent erhöht.


Dann schätze dich glücklich auf deiner insel der glückseeligen. Wir haben zwar kein gas, aber der strompreis steigt bei uns (westsachsen) nächstes jahr von 28 auf 60 cent/kwh.

Aber wer weis, vieleicht hat euer special södi ja ein paar lieferverträge mit putin für gas und mit frankreich für, dann zumindest für dich, billigen atom-strom geschlossen.


MySound schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig. Wäre aber auch ohne den Krieg nicht drastisch besser / schlechter. Nun erwischt es halt noch ein paar mehr.


Also ohne krieg wären es zumindest ein paar millionen ukrainer weniger.

So, nun aber genug politik. Das gehört hier nicht her!
In der ukraine dreht sich bei den russen wohl mal wieder das "führungspersonal-karussell"...


			London: Russischer Truppenverband wohl mit neuer Führung


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So kenn ich das... Du siehst auch nur das, was dich direkt betrifft. Und nein, ich sehe auch keine ewig langen schlangen vor den tafeln und nur harz4rer die sich ihres lebens freuen weil sie auch ohne arbeiten zu gehen gut hin kommen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das es überall so ist!


Ruyven hat nicht gesagt das es das nicht geben würde, verweist aber (berechtigt) darauf das es dem größeren Teil im Land noch lange nicht so schlecht geht, wie es öffentlich in der momentanen Siuation nach außen zusammengeklagt wird und sogar, teilweise, medial freudig aufgegriffen wird.

Anders als bei etwa 13,6 Millionen anderen Menschen in Deutschland, die wirklich berechtigt, über diverse Umstände klagen könn(t)en, aber eben auch nicht erst seit Februar 2022.

Wer sich noch einmal im Jahr (oder auch mehr) Urlaub im Ausland, Apple Geräte, ect. leisten kann, sowie im Supermarkt zu diversen deutlich teuren Markenprodukten zu greifen, gleichzeitig aber über die stark gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten beklagt, geht es halt einfach nicht schlecht und da bei 82 Mio. Menschen die Zahl von 13,6 Millionen sehr viel weniger als 50% sind, ist es auch eine (deutliche) "Minderheit" der es wirklich schlecht geht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Langsam, ja? Mit zahlen bin ich vorsichtig was wohl aber auch daran liegt, das ich keiner statistik traue die ich nicht selbst gefällscht hab. Wer weiß was da alles mit rein gerechnet wurde...


Da braucht man nichts fälschen.
In diese Zahl reingezählt werden alle jene die als Kriterium  weniger als 60 Prozent des mittleren Einkommens der Gesamtbevölkerung im Land zur Verfügung zu haben. Hier in Deutschland lag der Grenzwert dafür 2021 bei einer alleinlebenden Person bei einer Höhe von 15.009 Euro netto im Jahr, für zwei Erwachsene mit zwei Kindern unter 14 Jahren lag er bei 31.520 Euro netto.

Der Durchschnittsverdienst Netto lag dabei 2021 bei 2045 Euro.
Wenn die Zahl der Erwerbstätigen 2021 in Deutschland nun bei etwa 44,9 Mio. Menschen lag (von 82 Mio), kannst du dir nun selbst ausrechnen wieviele Menschen, bei 13,6 Mio. armutsgefährdeten Menschen, die in obriges Kritierium fallen, deutlich mehr verdienen müssen, um den Durchschnitts-Netto trotzdem noch auf 2045 Euro anzuheben.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Niemand, denn uns fehlen an allen ecken und enden leute. Dazu sind niedriglöhner gern mal die letzten die gehen. (sind halt die billigsten)


Stimmt, die gehen irgendwann von selbst, weil trotz stabiler und / oder steigender Gewinne im Unternehmen und trotz vorhandenen Personalmangel meist noch trotzdem Sch*ei*ße bzahlt wird und gerne auch mieses Arbeitsklima herrscht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann schätze dich glücklich auf deiner insel der glückseeligen. Wir haben zwar kein gas, aber der strompreis steigt bei uns (westsachsen) nächstes jahr von 28 auf 60 cent/kwh.


Ja, mit "nur" 35 Cent kann man sich noch äußerst glücklich schätzen.
Zwar sind es hier bei mir, ab übermorgen, noch keine absurden 60 Cent, aber von 29,16 Cent auf 48,63 Cent pro KWh und es gibt keinen Anbieter hier, der bei Wechsel günstiger wäre.


----------



## Kassalowski (30. Dezember 2022)

nehmt euch doch bitte mal ein zimmer.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ruyven hat nicht gesagt das es das nicht geben würde, verweist aber (berechtigt) darauf das es dem größeren Teil im Land noch lange nicht so schlecht geht, wie es öffentlich in der momentanen Siuation nach außen zusammengeklagt wird und sogar, teilweise, medial freudig aufgegriffen wird.
> 
> Anders als bei etwa 13,6 Millionen anderen Menschen in Deutschland, die wirklich berechtigt, über diverse Umstände klagen könn(t)en, aber eben auch nicht erst seit Februar 2022.
> 
> Wer sich noch einmal im Jahr (oder auch mehr) Urlaub im Ausland, Apple Geräte, ect. leisten kann, sowie im Supermarkt zu diversen deutlich teuren Markenprodukten zu greifen, gleichzeitig aber über die stark gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten beklagt, geht es halt einfach nicht schlecht und da bei 82 Mio. Menschen die Zahl von 13,6 Millionen sehr viel weniger als 50% sind, ist es auch eine (deutliche) "Minderheit" der es wirklich schlecht geht.


Dennoch ist es stark untertrieben von einer "winzigen Nische" zu sprechen.
Das ist ein kleinreden.

Topic: Scholz hat eine Neujahrsansprache gehalten und u.a. dieses gesagt



> Scholz sagt, die Ukrainerinnen und Ukrainer würden tapfer ihre Heimat verteidigen – auch dank deutscher Hilfe. Die Bündnisse der EU und der Nato habe Putin nicht etwa gespalten, sondern sie seien »so geeint wie lange nicht«. »Und wir in Deutschland sind nicht eingeknickt«, so Scholz, »als uns Russland im Sommer den Gashahn zugedreht hat. Weil wir uns nicht erpressen lassen!«
> 
> Deutschland und Europa werden sich dauerhaft unabhängig machen von russischem Gas, sagt Scholz. Er verweist auf das neue Flüssiggas-Terminal in Wilhelmshaven, das »in nicht einmal 200 Tagen gebaut« wurde. »Schon in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten gehen weitere Flüssiggas-Terminals in Betrieb – in Lubmin, in Stade, in Brunsbüttel.«


Quelle: Neujahrsansprache von Olaf Scholz

Eine Dauerlösung ist Flüssiggas auch nicht aber Hauptsache erstmal aus der russischen Abhängigkeit raus.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Dezember 2022)

Naja,
dann sind wir eben von Anderen abhängig.

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein 100-Milliarden-Steuerschuldenprogramm,
um die lähmende Energiewende mal deutlich anzukurbeln?

Warum sind denn von denn 12000 km zu ertüchtigten Stromstraßen erst 2000 km fertig?

Vlt. sollte man mal ein paar Tonnen von den Amphetaminen in den Amtsstuben verteilen,
damit die Schläfrichkeit etwas abnimmt ...


----------



## Sparanus (31. Dezember 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum sind denn von denn 12000 km zu ertüchtigten Stromstraßen erst 2000 km fertig?


U.a. CSU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn 13,8 Millionen Menschen für dich eine "winzige Nische" sind, dann kann ich mir jede weitere Diskussion mit dir wohl darüber sparen.





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So kenn ich das... Du siehst auch nur das, was dich direkt betrifft. Und nein, ich sehe auch keine ewig langen schlangen vor den tafeln und nur harz4rer die sich ihres lebens freuen weil sie auch ohne arbeiten zu gehen gut hin kommen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das es überall so ist!



Nein, im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich nicht nur, was mich direkt betrifft. Im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich z.B. auch so etwas wie offizielle Zahlen und Statistiken. Und eigenen Angaben zu Folge haben die Tafeln nach 1,65 Millionen Kunden letztes Jahr dieses Jahr nicht 15,45 Millionen Kunden, also keine 13,8 Millionen zusätzlich. Sondern "nur" gut 2 Millionen. Und ein erheblicher Teil dieser 0,4-0,5 Millionen Neuzugänge 2022 rekrutiert sich aus rund einer Million ukrainischer Flüchtlinge, die im Laufe von 2022 mal hier waren (aber zu recht großen Teilen weitergezogen sein sollen) und dabei  samt und sonders von Ämtern und Hilfsorganisationen auf die Tafeln hingewiesen wurden.

Wie groß kann da unterm Strich noch der Teil Deutschlands sein, dem es wegen der Ereignisse dieses Jahres so schlecht geht? 150000? 100000? 50000? Und bei wie vielen davon sind die Kriegsfolgen/-sanktionen ursächlich, während der Rest zu der breiten Palette an Leuten gehört, die auch ohne Krieg & Sanktionen ein Fall für die Tafeln geworden wären? 30000? 20000? 10000? Und wie viele davon sind wirklich dauerhaft darauf angewiesen und haben sich nicht nur wegen einem vorübergehenden Engpass angemeldet? 15000? 10000? 5000?

Sorry, aber ich bleibe dabei: Die Zahl der Deutschen, die wegen der Sanktionen am Hungertuch nagt, ist winzig. Sowohl verglichen mit der Gesamtbevölkerung als auch mit der Zahl derjenigen, denen es aus ganz anderen Gründen dreckig geht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Der Krieg trägt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil dazu bei.



Der Krieg vielleicht schon. Weil die deutschen Wähler soziale Schichtung geil finden, hängt Armut in Deutschland eng mit den wirtschaftlichen Aussichten zusammen und dieses Jahr hält man sich wegen des Krieges mit Investitionen zurück => viel mehr Leute, die ihren Job verloren haben, hatten dieses Jahr größere Probleme einen neuen zu bekommen, als ohne Putin. Einige von denen sind in die Armut abgerutscht und wären dies nicht, wenn Russland keinen Angriffskrieg angefangen hätte.

Aber: Nur weil das nicht "unerheblich" sein mag, ist es noch lange nicht von großer Bedeutung. Wie geschrieben haben die Tafeln 1,65 Millionen Leute versorgt, die wegen der allgemeinen Situation einkommensschwacher Menschen in Deutschland in Not waren, bevor Putin angegriffen hat, und jetzt versorgen sie nochmal maximal 0,5 Millionen Menschen mehr, weil Putin angegriffen hat. Was wäre wohl erheblicher für die Armutsbekämpfung in Deutschland: Die Armutsursache bei 1,65 Millionen Menschen zu beseitigen oder bei 0,5 Millionen?

Und möglicherweise sind es noch weitaus weniger als die 0,5 Millionen, denn wie erwähnt haben sich gerade Ukrainer in den ersten Wochen nach der Ankunft reihenweise bei den Tafeln angemeldet, weil sie halt mir leeren Händen hier angekommen sind. Nicht zuletzt dank zielgerichteter staatlicher Hilfen haben viele davon, nachdem sie sich hier erstmal eingerichtet haben, aber überhaupt keinen anhaltenden Bedarf. Da muss man mal im nächsten Jahr gucken, wie die Zahlen zu den ausgegebenen Mahlzeiten aussehen - ein Einheimischer, der kontinuierlich weiter in Armut abgerutscht ist, da jetzt auch nicht mehr rauskommt und sich deswegen nach einer Anmeldung 100 mal im Jahr ein Essenspaket abholt ist eine ganz andere Armutsnummer als ein Ukrainer, der in den ersten drei-vier Wochen nach seiner Ankunft was zu Beißen brauchte. Der aber, seitdem er eine Wohnung und ein hiesiges Konto hat, nie wieder da war, weil sich sein akuter Bedarf erledigt hat.


Davon abgesehen ging es aber in deiner ursprünglichen Aussage gar nicht um Leute, denen es wegen dem Krieg schlecht geht. Sondern um Deutsche, die durch die bestehenden (lächerlichen) Sanktionen angeblich hoch belastet sein sollen. Und das ist eine viel, viel, viel kleinere Gruppe als die allgemein vom Krieg und dessen Folgen selbst Getroffenen. Ähnlich klein wäre entsprechend die Zahl derjeniger, die bei ernsthaften Sanktionen zusätzlich in die Bedrouille geraten würden.

Ich würde mal raten: Wenn alle Haushalte mit einem Jahreseinkommen von über 200000 € und alle Unternehmen mit einer Nettomarge von mehr als 5% auf ihren Anteil an Gas- und Strompreisbremse verzichten würden und das Geld stattdessen in die Förderung armer Menschen stecken täten, dann hätten wir 2023 weniger Armut in Deutschland statt 2021. Trotz Krieg und erst Recht trotz Sanktionen. Denn Deutschland ist eben nicht arm und selbst die Regierung (die keinen Anteil am privaten Reichtum hat) schmeißt das Geld mit beiden Händen zum Fenster raus. Man müsste halt nur mal dafür sorgen, dass es bei denen ankommt, die es wirklich brauchen und nicht bei denen, die schon relativ viel haben.

Das wird aber nicht geschehen. Und das nicht wegen Putin (weswegen die Diskussion ggf. eher im Bundespolitikthread fortgesetzt werden sollte). Auch nicht weil die Deutschen sooooooooo viel Grund zum jammern hätten. Sondern weil sie einfach asozial sind.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich nicht nur, was mich direkt betrifft. Im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich z.B. auch so etwas wie offizielle Zahlen und Statistiken.


Ich muß auch nicht zur Tafel rennen. Trotzdem sehe ich die Probleme dort.
Sieht eigentlich jeder der ein bißchen aufmerksamer die Nachrichten verfolgt.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eigenen Angaben zu Folge haben die Tafeln nach 1,65 Millionen Kunden letztes Jahr dieses Jahr nicht 15,45 Millionen Kunden, also keine 13,8 Millionen *zusätzlich*.


Von zusätzlich ist überhaupt nicht die Rede. Das ist die aktuelle *Gesamtzahl* der armen Bevölkerung in Deutschland.
Davon geht der größte Teil natürlich nicht zur Tafel. Aber es sind trotzdem immer mehr Menschen auf die Tafeln angewiesen. Auch Flüchtlinge. Gleichzeitig bekommen sie weniger Spenden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bleibe dabei: Die Zahl der Deutschen, die wegen der Sanktionen am Hungertuch nagt, ist winzig.


Schon wieder redet er es klein. Verhungern tut natürlich niemand.  Trotzdem kann man arm wie eine Kirchenmaus sein.

Hier mal die Armuts-Definition für Deutschland:



> Als arm gilt, wer im Monat weniger als 60 Prozent des nationalen Mittelwerts verdient. In Deutschland liegt die Armutsgefährdungsschwelle aktuell bei 1.251 Euro pro Monat für einen Ein-Personen-Haushalt und bei 2.627 Euro für einen Haushalt mit zwei Erwachsenen und zwei Kindern unter 14 Jahren.


Quelle: Armut in Deutschland: Unser Engagement dagegen

Da kann sich jeder ausmalen was am Monatsende noch davon übrig bleibt.

Wenn das so weitergeht wird die Mittelschicht noch mehr schrumpfen und der arme Teil der Bevölkerung weiter wachsen. Das hat aber nicht nur mit den Sanktionen zu tun sondern auch der Inflation.


*Edit:*  Ich finde die Sanktionen gegen Russland ja auch richtig. Nur das sie auf uns kaum Einfluss haben stimmt eben nicht.  Gerade bei den Energiepreisen bekommen wir das zu spüren.

Aber mal abwarten das erste LNG-Terminal ist in Betrieb genommen worden. Weitere werden folgen.
Allerdings sollte Fracking-Gas keine Dauerlösung sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von zusätzlich ist überhaupt nicht die Rede. Das ist die aktuelle *Gesamtzahl* der armen Bevölkerung in Deutschland.



Die Rede war ausdrücklich von Auswirkungen der Sanktionen gegen Russland. (Ansonsten wäre es in diesem Thread ja auch vollkommen offtopic.) Also von Leuten, die nach dem März 2022 in Armut verfallen sind. Wären das, wie du behauptest, knapp 14 Millionen, dann hätten wir Anfang des Jahres / vor den Sanktionen im Umkehrschluss keinen einzigen Armen in Deutschland gehabt und das ist eine glatte Lüge.



> Schon wieder redet er es klein.



Entweder du verstehst nicht einmal, was deine eigenen Texte aussagen geschweige denn die Reaktionen darauf oder du willst mir durch Themensprünge Dinge unterstellen, die ich nie gesagt habe.
In beiden Fällen ist die Diskussion meinerseits hiermit beendet.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Januar 2023)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder du verstehst nicht einmal, was deine eigenen Texte aussagen geschweige denn die Reaktionen darauf oder du willst mir durch Themensprünge Dinge unterstellen, die ich nie gesagt habe.


Er steht gerade, denke ich, etwas auf dem Schlauch und versteht es dadurch nicht und somit redet ihr aneinander vorbei.

Hatte das im letzten Post ja auch nochmal versucht zu erklären, das wir zwar 13,6Mio. Menschen haben die durchaus als "arm" betachtet werden können (was du halt nicht bestritten hast), aber diese, in ihrer überwiegender Zahl, eben auch nicht erst seit Februar 2022, über dazu führende Zustände (Ukrainekrieg) und das Resultat klagen können.

Und dem ist auch nunmal so.
Alleine wenn ich auf die Böllerei heute Nacht schaue, scheint man noch mehr als genug Geld (im dreistelligen Bereich) für Böller gehabt zu haben, um bei mir in der Straße über eine Stunde durchgängig rumzuknallen ("ruhiger" wurde es erst gegen etwa 1:30Uhr).
Gleichzeitig beklagen sich die gleichen Leute dann aber über die Explosion von Energie- und Lebenshaltungskosten und das dadurch nichts mehr im Geldbeutel übrig bliebe.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Rede war ausdrücklich von Auswirkungen der Sanktionen gegen Russland. (Ansonsten wäre es in diesem Thread ja auch vollkommen offtopic.) Also von Leuten, die nach dem März 2022 in Armut verfallen sind. Wären das, wie du behauptest, knapp 14 Millionen, dann hätten wir Anfang des Jahres / vor den Sanktionen im Umkehrschluss keinen einzigen Armen in Deutschland gehabt und das ist eine glatte Lüge.


Ich habe habe nur den aktuellen Stand der Menschen in Armut zitiert. Das davon alle durch den Ukraine Krieg oder die Sanktionen gegen Russland arm geworden sind hatte ich nie geschrieben. Und das davon alle zur Tafel gehen auch nicht. Was ja auch absoluter Humbug ist und unmöglich wäre.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder du verstehst nicht einmal, was deine eigenen Texte aussagen geschweige denn die Reaktionen darauf oder du willst mir durch Themensprünge Dinge unterstellen, die ich nie gesagt habe.
> In beiden Fällen ist die Diskussion meinerseits hiermit beendet.


Ich hatte eher den Eindruck das du mich nicht verstehen willst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er steht gerade, denke ich, etwas auf dem Schlauch und versteht es dadurch nicht und somit redet ihr aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Hatte das im letzten Post ja auch nochmal versucht zu erklären, das wir zwar 13,6Mio. Menschen haben die durchaus als "arm" betachtet werden können (was du halt nicht bestritten hast), aber diese, in ihrer überwiegender Zahl, eben auch nicht erst seit Februar 2022, über dazu führende Zustände (Ukrainekrieg) und das Resultat klagen können.


Nicht 13,6 sondern 13,8 Millionen. Aber lassen wir das.

Vielleicht hatte ich mich auch mißverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2023)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


>


Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.

Klar sind Menschen durch die gestiegenen Energiepreise in finanzielle  Notlage geraten.
Darunter  viele welche noch keine Stütze vom Amt bekommen und alles selber bezahlen müssen.
Die laufen Gefahr da reinzurutschen. Sowie Betriebe wie z.B Bäckereien Probleme bekommen haben.
Und das mehr Menschen zur Tafel gehen, darunter auch Flüchtlinge stimmt ja auch.
Aber wohl eher wegen der Inflation und allgemein gestiegenen Preise.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema "Sanktionen" sind:



> Deutschland hat zum Jahreswechsel alle Importe von Rohöl aus Russland gestoppt und damit eine der Sanktionen wegen des Ukraine-Kriegs in Kraft gesetzt. Seit 5. Dezember galt bereits ein EU-Einfuhrverbot für russisches Rohöl, das per Tanker kommt. Nun folgt ein deutsches Importverbot für Öl aus der Pipeline Druschba.
> 
> Wegen des Importstopps müssen die ostdeutschen Raffinerien in Schwedt in Brandenburg und Leuna in Sachsen-Anhalt ihre Bezugsquellen umstellen. Dafür gebe es zusätzliche öffentliche Investitionen von mehr als einer Milliarde Euro, sagte der Ostbeauftragte der Bundesregierung, Carsten Schneider. Er warb dafür, den Wandel als Chance zu sehen. "Wir lösen damit Ostdeutschland aus der Abhängigkeit Russlands und vollziehen ein weiteres Stück Deutsche Einheit." Die Versorgung mit Ersatzöl sei gesichert, sagte der SPD-Politiker der Nachrichtenagentur dpa.
> 
> Das Ölembargo soll es für den russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin schwerer machen, den Krieg gegen die Ukraine zu finanzieren. Kritiker wenden ein, dass Russland das Öl an andere Abnehmer verkaufe und deshalb trotzdem Geld mit der Ressource verdiene. In Ostdeutschland gab es zudem Sorgen, dass das russische Öl nicht ersetzt werden könne.


Quelle: Importstopp für Rohöl aus Russland tritt in Kraft


----------



## Tekkla (2. Januar 2023)

Bei eurer Diskussion einfach mal das hier vor Augen halten, danach ruhig hinlegen und gleichmäßig durch die Hose atmen, denn wir leben trotz dessen allesamt noch.



> Während des Jom-Kippur-Krieges setzen mehrere OPEC-Staaten den Ölboykott gegen die Verbündeten Israels ein und reduzieren die Ölproduktion um bis zu 25 Prozent. Kurz darauf wird das Energiesicherungsgesetz verabschiedet. Es folgt ein Anwerbestopp für Gastarbeiter und ab dem 25. November gilt ein Autofahrverbot an mehreren Sonntagen. Mittelfristig führt die Ölkrise zum Ausbau der europäischen Öl- und Gasförderung, zu Erdgasgeschäften mit der UdSSR sowie zum Ausbau der Atomenergie. Mitte der 70er Jahre kommt es zu einer „Stagflation“, das heißt niedriges Wirtschaftswachstum (Stagnation), gepaart mit einer hohen Inflationsrate. Die sozialliberale Regierung versucht, die Lage durch Konjunkturprogramme, die durch Neuverschuldung finanziert werden, in den Griff zu bekommen. Der Erfolg der Programme ist gering: Die Arbeitslosigkeit steigt, die Inflation bleibt hoch und das Wirtschaftswachstum niedrig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und noch etwas, was dafür spricht, dass man nicht allzu sehr auf der Panikwelle reiten sollte. Denn trotz aller Krisen und im Vergleich zu heute deutlich höheren Arbeitslosenzahlen, ist der Wohlstand stetig gewachsen.









						Gesellschaft, Alltag und Kultur in der Bundesrepublik
					

Die Gesellschaft der Bundesrepublik befindet sich im Umbruch: Deutschland ist de facto ein Einwanderungsland geworden - der Begriff selbst bleibt dabei noch lange tabuisiert. Die Bildungsexpansion erreicht ihren Höhepunkt, die Frauenbewegung beginnt




					www.bpb.de
				




Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es am Ende nicht auch hier Verlierer bzw. soziale Opfer des Krieges geben wird und gibt, ich meine aber stand heute, dass das bezogen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung nicht so gravierend sein wird, wie sich das die Kremlinge wünschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Januar 2023)

Scheinbar verdichtet sich das die USA wohl M2 und M3 Bradly Schützenpanzer an die Ukraine liefern könnten, auch wenn es wohl noch nicht öffentlich verifizierbar bestätigt ist.
Bin wirklich gespannt ob es sich demnächst bewahrheitet, wäre ein Fortschritt und würde die Windbeutel in der deutschen Bundesriegierung unter Zugzwang setzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2023)

Dann bringe ich auch noch was zum eigentlichen thema hier...








						Ukraine-Krieg: Himars-Angriff tötet Dutzende russische Rekruten
					

Eine Minute nach Neujahr zerstören die Ukrainer ein Gebäude mit 600 Mobilisierten. Die Generalität liess ihre Truppen offenbar ohne Sicherheitsmassnahmen in Frontnähe feiern.




					www.nzz.ch
				



Das ist mal "effizient" und das nur weil die rekruten ihre handy`s an gelassen haben.    

Und noch ein paar bisherige erkenntnisse... 








						Das sind die fünf größten Erkenntnisse, die Putins verheerender Krieg in der Ukraine hervorbrachte
					

Als Russland in die Ukraine einmarschierte, erwartete Putin einen schnellen Sieg. Doch das Land verteidigt sich. Das sind 5 Überraschungen dieses Kriegs.




					www.businessinsider.de


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2023)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann bringe ich auch noch was zum eigentlichen thema hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dabei habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Ein Soldat der im Kampf stirbt ist irgendwie noch etwas anderes als in seiner "Freizeit".  Wo er gar nicht mit einen Angriff rechnet. Aber umgekehrt greifen die Russen ja auch nichtsahnende Zivilisten an. Fair ist Krieg sowieso nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar verdichtet sich das die USA wohl M2 und M3 Breadly Schützenpanzer an die Ukraine liefern könnten


Man fragt sich aber trotzdem noch warum erst jetzt, falls es denn stimmt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Ein Soldat der im Kampf stirbt ist irgendwie noch etwas anderes als in seiner "Freizeit".


Front und Etappe sind legitime Ziele, solange die Ukrainer nicht anfangen Sanität und Co anzugreifen ist es in Ordnung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Front und Etappe sind legitime Ziele, solange die Ukrainer nicht anfangen Sanität und Co anzugreifen ist es in Ordnung.


...wobei ich als ukrainer schon versuchen würde die militärischen sani-einrichtungen hinter der weissrussischen grenze durch sabotageakte weg zu bekommen... also als vorbeugende maßnahme... und die eigene beteiligung natürlich abstreiten.   
Die stromversorgung auf russischer seite scheint aber für die ukrainer evt. und langsam ein angriffsziel zu werden...


> Ein ukrainischer Drohnenangriff wurde heute Morgen auf den Bezirk Klimowskij durchgeführt“, teilte der Gouverneur Alexander Bogomaz via Telegram mit. Alle Rettungsdienste sind vor Ort. Infolge des Angriffs wurde die Stromversorgung beschädigt und es gibt keinen Strom


Quelle:








						Kein Strom mehr: Massiver Angriff auf russische Stadt - ZLIVE-NEWS
					

Nach einem ukrainischen Drohnenangriff ist in der russischen Region Brjansk nahe der Grenze zur Ukraine teilweise der Strom ausgefallen.




					zlive-news.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2023)

Und Prigoschin meldet sich auch mal wieder zu wort.








						„Putins Koch“ gesteht: Ukrainische „Festung“ lässt sich nicht einnehmen
					

Seit Monaten liefern sich Söldner der Wagner-Gruppe heftige Gefechte mit ukrainischen Truppen um die Stadt Bachmut. Doch die Schattenarmee beißt auf Granit.




					www.fr.de


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Januar 2023)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und Prigoschin meldet sich auch mal wieder zu wort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine "frühe Einsicht", nachdem auf Telegram und anderen Plattformen bereits, seit ein paar Wochen, teils wirklich unappetitliche Bilder von "Feldern" voller toter Wagner"söldner", um Bachmut, rumgehen.

Festhalten kann man jedenfall das, wer von Wagner für den Einsatz in der Ukraine "rekrutiert" wurde, die letzten paar Monate und Wochen, ohne jeden Skrupel gnadenlos um Bachmut verheizt worden ist und sicherlich kommt diese Meldung nun nicht weil man nicht kräftig weiter verheizen würde, so man die Leute hätte, sondern da Wagner scheinbar die Leute knapp werden, die man verheizen kann (die letzten Videos von Angriffen, von Wagner, um Bachmut, die man so sehen kann, wurden teilweise nur noch mit Gruppenstärke durchgeführt (10-30 Mann).

Ansonsten, da stark zu bezweifeln ist das selbst der Link zu solchen ehr nicht jugendfreien Bildern hier zulässig wäre, spare ich mir die Verlinkung mal, aber wer sowas sehen will und sowieso auf Telegram, ect. unterwegs ist, wird wohl auch keine Probleme haben die Bilder / Videos zu finden, wenn er sie unbedingt sehen muss.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGH88oGDMpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Russische Kriegsblogger haben wohl die ukrainischen Angaben bestätigt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten, da stark zu bezweifeln ist das selbst der Link zu solchen ehr nicht jugendfreien Bildern hier zulässig wäre, spare ich mir die Verlinkung mal, aber wer sowas sehen will und sowieso auf Telegram, ect. unterwegs ist, wird wohl auch keine Probleme haben die Bilder zu finden, wenn er sie unbedingt sehen muss.


Müssen wir hier nicht sehen denke ich.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2023)

30 Mann wären ne große Gruppe^^

Schade, dass sie es einsehen, sowas ist gut für die Ukraine um effektiv Russen aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 30 Mann wären ne große Gruppe^^


Naja, für eine Armee, deren Doktrin sonst eigentlich erst ab dem Einsatz bei Bataillonsgröße beginnt sind 30 Mann nichts und selbst die wurden in letzter Zeit zunehmend weniger, die Angriffe mit 10 Leuten, vereinzelt sogar noch weniger, dafür mehr.

Falls man sowas überhaupt noch als (ernsthaften) "Angriff" bezeichnen kann, wenn man mit kaum zwei bis sechs Hand voll Männern versucht die Stellung eines auf das massiveste eingegrabenen Gegners zu nehmen.

Aber angeblich sollen wohl inzwischen schon, oder sehr bald, WDW um Bachmut eingesetzt werden, um Wagner zu "verstärken" (nicht das zu erwarten wäre das dies irgendwas zu Gunsten der russischen Armee, bei Bachmut, ändern dürfte).


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Armee, deren Doktrin sonst eigentlich erst ab dem Einsatz bei Bataillonsgröße beginnt sind 30 Mann nichts


Gemeint war die Einheit Gruppe die eher um die 10 Mann beträgt. 

Nun sowas kann auch Erfolge bringen, Brussilow hat genau damit die Österreicher 1916 überrascht. 
Naja aber Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht.


----------



## Optiki (4. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich gemischte Gefühle. Ein Soldat der im Kampf stirbt ist irgendwie noch etwas anderes als in seiner "Freizeit".  Wo er gar nicht mit einen Angriff rechnet. Aber umgekehrt greifen die Russen ja auch nichtsahnende Zivilisten an. Fair ist Krieg sowieso nicht.


Russland hat vor Weihnachten und Silvester auch keinen halt gemacht. Dutzende von Raketen und Drohnen mit denen sie auch hätten militärische Ziele ins Visier hätten nehmen können, einfach nur genutzt, um die Zivilbevölkerung zu terrorisieren. 

Mir tun die Soldaten wenig Leid, welche meinen sie könnten da schön Silvester genießen, während sie auf ukrainischen Land auf einem Haufen von Munition sitzen. Die ganze Situation ist schön zeichnend für dieses Konflikt.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber angeblich sollen wohl inzwischen schon, oder sehr bald, WDW um Bachmut eingesetzt werden, um Wagner zu "verstärken" (nicht das zu erwarten wäre das dies irgendwas zu Gunsten der russischen Armee, bei Bachmut, ändern dürfte).



Ich denke das die Einnahme von Bachmut nicht saß vorrangige Ziel ist, sondern das Binden von ukrainischen Truppen.
Auf Karten erkennt man wie Bachmut und auch Soledar, allmählich flankiert werden und die Nachschubwege unter Feuerkontrolle geraten.
Persönlich vermute ich zwei Angriffe aus dem Süden und Norden.  Es wird sich sicher ab Mitte Januar zeigen , da die Temperaturen sinken sollen und damit der Boden tragfähig ist.

Hier aber etwas zum Thema Halbleiter. Da bekommt man ja kaum Infos, aber das war schon überraschend.
Man sollte aber die Texte vollständig lesen.






						Reminiscence of the Future...
					

Si Vis Pacem, Para Vinum     © Andrei Martyanov's Blog




					smoothiex12.blogspot.com
				




"Vor einigen Monaten, ab dem 18. Oktober 2022, berichteten die Medien aktiv darüber, dass das Institut für Angewandte Physik der Russischen Akademie der Wissenschaften ( *IPF* RAS) ein Demonstrationsmuster einer Lithographie (Prototyp-Prototyp) erstellt hat, auf dem sich einzelne Bilder befanden erhalten auf Substraten mit einer Auflösung von bis zu *7 nm* ."

Scheinbar sind die Russen schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren an der Sache dran.

"Außerdem war bekannt, dass seit 2011 ein Anschauungsmuster der Lithographie bei der IPM RAS vorhanden ist , und die *IPM* RAS eine Außenstelle der *IAP* RAS ist, also läuft auch hier alles zusammen."

War schon etwas überrascht.

"


> Im Rahmen des NTsFM kann die von uns vorgeschlagene Zusammenarbeit eine solche Lithographie innerhalb von zwei bis drei Jahren entwickeln.





> Wir schlagen vor, unsere Technologien zu verwenden, um eine Alternative zu [ASML] zu entwickeln, wir werden Röntgenspiegel verwenden, um diese Strahlung zu fokussieren, die am Institut für Angewandte Physik der Russischen Akademie der Wissenschaften und am Federal Nuclear Center in Sarov entwickelt wurden. sowie die Entwicklungen des Instituts. Sedakova. Kombinieren wir diese drei Entwicklungen, dann erhalten wir ein Lithographiesystem mit einer um ein Vielfaches höheren Leistung als AMSL.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Einnahme von Bachmut nicht saß vorrangige Ziel ist, sondern das Binden von ukrainischen Truppen.


Gott, äußer dich doch einmal in deinem Leben nicht zu einem Thema, wenn da sowieso nur wieder Unsinn und Stuß rauskommt, sobald du es machst...

Ansonsten gilt bei dir, Quellen dafür das man dort ukrainische Truppen binden will (dem alleine Prigoschins Äußerungen der letzten Monate widersprechen, aber auch ein Versuch einer Umschließung) und nicht wieder "Tschetans übliche wilde Behauptungen" in den Raum werfen, sondern wieso dem so sein sollte, wo man dort doch seit Monaten permanent (nahezu täglich) von russischer Seite im Angriff ist und Truppen verheizt!

Wenn man einen Gegner "nur binden will" befindet man sich üblicherweise eben nicht in einer nahzu permanenten Offensive, bei der man seine Truppen solange reinwirft, bis sie auf 10 Mann und weniger runtergekämpft sind.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Auf Karten erkennt man wie Bachmut und auch Soledar, allmählich flankiert werden und die Nachschubwege unter Feuerkontrolle geraten.


Quellen?
Man erkennt das der Versuch stattfindet Bachmut zu umgehen, dies aber die letzten Monate, nahezu täglicher russische Offensive, kaum über wenige Kilometer, das "Anfangsstadium eines Versuchs", hinausgekommen ist, sicher aber nicht das man es schafft allmälich zu umgehen, oder die Nachschubwege der Ukraine ernsthaft unter "Feuerkontrolle" zu bekommen.

Und zudem, wie ergibt das Sinn ein Umschließungsmanöver zu versuchen, wenn man da doch nur ukrainische Truppen binden will?



Tschetan schrieb:


> Persönlich vermute ich zwei Angriffe aus dem Süden und Norden.  Es wird sich sicher ab Mitte Januar zeigen , da die Temperaturen sinken sollen und damit der Boden tragfähig ist.


Ich dachte du vermutest nur den russischen Versuch ukrainische Truppen zu binden, jetzt also doch wieder Angriffe, mit dem klaren Ziel einer Umschließung von Bachmut? 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier aber etwas zum Thema Halbleiter. Da bekommt man ja kaum Infos, aber das war schon überraschend.
> Man sollte aber die Texte vollständig lesen.


"Entwicklungen in der russischen Halbleiterindustrie" haben jetzt was mit dem Thema Krieg in der Ukraine, hier im Thread, zu tun?
Denke die @chill_eule sollte da mal wieder rübergucken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Entwicklungen in der russischen Halbleiterindustrie" haben jetzt was mit dem Thema Krieg in der Ukraine, hier im Thread, zu tun?
> Denke die @chill_eule sollte da mal wieder rübergucken.


Das ist schon relevant, wenn man es mit hinsicht auf die waffenproduktion sieht. Problem ist nur... ich seh das nicht. Da hätte vor dem krieg schonmal was berichtet werden müssen. Stattdessen wurde in russischen neuentwicklungen westliche technik verbaut und das sicherlich auch nicht komplett grundlos.
Achja...und dazu ist es für den krieg allemal relevanter wie die notlagen diverser menschen hierzulande plus die politischen ereignisse dazu.   

Mal noch etwas zur ukrainischen kriegsführung








						Frontverläufe in Echtzeit: Das ist die geheime Kampfsoftware Delta, die im Ukraine-Krieg entscheidend sein könnte
					

Dezentrale Datenweitergabe und die Bündelung von Aufklärungsquellen ermöglichen eine Frontverfolgung in Echtzeit.




					www.businessinsider.de


----------



## Kassalowski (4. Januar 2023)

> Es wird sich sicher ab Mitte Januar zeigen , da die Temperaturen sinken sollen und damit der Boden tragfähig ist.



Wovon dieser 🤡 des nächtens träumt möcht ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen. Minus 10°C und weder angemessene Bekleidung noch gescheite Ausrüstung am Mann aber Angriff blasen, schon klar.
Die gesamte "Spezialoperation" wird immer desaströser für die Russen....

_"Da am Wochenende für einige Tage v.a. im O scharfer Frost mit Höchsttemperaturen um -10 Grad einsetzen soll, ist zumindest lokal mit ukrainischen Angriffen zu rechnen, die die mangelnde Winterausrüstung der Russen auszunutzen versuchen..."
[__Quelle__]_


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2023)

> *Russische Politiker, Kriegsreporter und Blogger haben Kritik an der militärischen Führung des Landes geübt, nachdem der Kreml den Tod von 63 russischen Soldaten in Makijiwka eingeräumt hat. Sie verlangten eine interne Untersuchung.*
> 
> Der Tod vieler russischer Soldaten bei einem ukrainischen Angriff in Makijiwka in der Ostukraine hat in Russland Kritik an der eigenen Militärführung ausgelöst. "Zehn Monate nach Beginn des Krieges ist es gefährlich und kriminell, den Feind als einen Dummkopf zu betrachten, der nichts sieht", sagte Andrej Medwedjew, stellvertretender Vorsitzender des Moskauer Stadtparlaments.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Russen kritisieren eigene Militärführung

Die Stimmen gegen die Militärführung Russlands werden immer lauter.
Aber für Putin sind einfache Soldaten nur Kanonenfutter.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2023)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist schon relevant, wenn man es mit hinsicht auf die waffenproduktion sieht. Problem ist nur... ich seh das nicht. Da hätte vor dem krieg schonmal was berichtet werden müssen. Stattdessen wurde in russischen neuentwicklungen westliche technik verbaut und das sicherlich auch nicht komplett grundlos.


Üblicherweise nicht zwingend im 7nm Prozess und selbst wenn wurde schon vor Monaten festgestellt das Russland nicht in der Lage ist, aktuell (zukünftig auch ehr unwahrscheinlich), seinen Bedarf an Halbleitern annähernd selbst zu decken / eine ausreichende Eigenproduktion in absehbarer Zeiträumen aufzubauen.

Entwicklungen neuer Prozesse, dahingehend in Russland, sind daher, für den Krieg in der Ukraine, zu 100% irrelevant und wenn dann Thema für einen eigenen Thread.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achja...und dazu ist es für den krieg allemal relevanter wie die notlagen diverser menschen hierzulande plus die politischen ereignisse dazu.


Mehr Relevanz als neue Halbleiterfertigungsprozesse, die keinen Einfluss auf den aktuellen Krieg haben, auch wenn Armut hier in Deutschland sicher auch nicht das relevanteste Thema ist, im Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott, äußer dich doch einmal in deinem Leben nicht zu einem Thema, wenn da sowieso nur wieder Unsinn und Stuß rauskommt, sobald du es machst...
> 
> Ansonsten gilt bei dir, Quellen dafür das man dort ukrainische Truppen binden will (dem alleine Prigoschins Äußerungen der letzten Monate widersprechen, aber auch ein Versuch einer Umschließung) und nicht wieder "Tschetans übliche wilde Behauptungen" in den Raum werfen, sondern wieso dem so sein sollte, wo man dort doch seit Monaten permanent (nahezu täglich) von russischer Seite im Angriff ist und Truppen verheizt!
> 
> ...



Du musst nicht antworten, wenn du nichts beizutragen hast und zu deinen Argumenten keine Quellen liefern kannst.
Größtenteils ist alles, was hier geschrieben wird Vermutung und Meinung und selbst " Quellen" sind nicht Garant für reale Aussagen.
Ich weise da nur auf die hier verlinkten Aussage der Ablösung des kommandierenden Generals hin.

Zu Bachmut.
Wie will man erfolgreicher gegnerische Truppen an einer Stelle konzentrieren, als durch Aufbau von " Druck"?
Die allmähliche Flankierung von Bachmut und Soledar ist auf der ISW Karte gut zu erkennen, auch welche Verbindungswege dadurch unter Feuerkontrolle geraten.
Ist eine ziemlich übliche Taktik.
Welche Quellen willst du?
Keiner kennt die Pläne des russischen Generalstabes und kann genau vorhersagen was passieren wird.

Du kannst ja gerne deine Sicht erläutern ?

Der Beitrag mit den Chips hat insofern Relevanz, weil sämtliche Satelliten und Präzisionswaffen der Russen darauf angewiesen sind und sie auch in der restlichen Kriegs und Sanktionspolitik von großer Bedeutung sind.
Sicher mehr, als die Armutslage in Deutschland, wozu du dich geäußert hast.

Noch einmal zum angelösten Kommandierenden General.









						British Propaganda Takes a Swing at General Surovikin - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

The Jerusalem Post falsely claimed this week that General Surovikin had been sacked. Paul Pierce, a retired Boston Celtic basketball player, has some words of wisdom for General Surovikin: If...




					sonar21.com
				




Ich weiß das die Quelle ein Trumpist ist, aber auch ein guter Geheim und Militäranalyst, mit jahrelanger beruflicher Erfahrung bei der CIA.

Welchen Quellen darf man also trauen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mehr Relevanz als neue Halbleiterfertigungsprozesse, die keinen Einfluss auf den aktuellen Krieg haben, auch wenn Armut hier sicher auch nicht das relevanteste Thema ist, im Zusammenhang mit dem Krieg.



Du verlangst Quellen, aber ignorierst sie?
Im Artikel steht das Satelliten und anderes, komplett ohne westliche Technik gebaut wurden.
Woher weißt du das nicht in " geringen" Mengen, wichtige Chips, vielleicht nicht unbedingt in 7nm, produziert werden?
Militärisch sind diese auch nicht notwendig.
Wenn es natürlich billiger ist und in ausreichender Menge vorhanden, nimmt man sicher auch Importe .


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du musst nicht antworten, wenn du nichts beizutragen hast und zu deinen Argumenten keine Quellen liefern kannst.


Was Prigoschin, die letzten Wochen und Monate, so zu Bachmut geäußert hat findest du alles hier den Posts von Usern, der letzten Wochen und Monate.
Ich bin nicht verpflichtet meine begrenzte Lebenszeit, nur weil Tschetan, der hier durchgängig im Thema "aktiv" ist, mal wieder seine übliche Märchenstunde betreibt, ihm das alles, für seine Scheinargumentationen, zur "Täter-Opfer-Umkehr", im einzelnen nochmal zusammenzutragen...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Größtenteils ist alles, was hier geschrieben wird Vermutung und Meinung und selbst *" Quellen" sind nicht Garant für reale Aussagen.*


Deine Äußerungen ohne sie noch weniger!



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich weise da nur auf die hier verlinkten Aussage der* Ablösung des kommandierenden Generals *hin.



Ich weise darauf hin das in Moskau ein Sack Kartoffeln umgefallen ist und deshalb in Bachmut ein russischer Soldat gehustet hat...



Tschetan schrieb:


> Zu Bachmut.
> Wie will man erfolgreicher gegnerische Truppen an einer Stelle konzentrieren, als durch Aufbau von " Druck"?


Und sowas möchte darauf bestehen er würde "wissen" wovon er redet...
Üblicherweise indem man gewisse Truppenstärken konzentriert (siehe z.B, in Weißrussland), die den Verteidiger zwingen den Frontabschnitt zu verstärken.
Üblicherweise zudem ggf. auch, indem man dann, in gewissen Abständen (1x die Woche, oder auch mehr Abstand), "Schein"angriffe durchführt, die dem Gegner zeigen sollen, wir könnten nächstes mal auch ernst machen (siehe Ukraine Cherson, bevor sie in Charkiw tätig geworden sind).

Üblicherweise nicht indem man, wie die russische Armee / Wagner, massiv Truppen in einen Abschnitt konzentriert und nahezu täglich gegen die Stellungen der Verteidiger, über Wochen und Monate, "Sturm läuft" und dabei die Truppen komplett verschleißt.
Dann ist das Ziel, wird dir jeder seriöse Militär bestätigen (wenn auch nicht für effektiv / vernünftig halten), nicht Truppen zu binden, sondern entweder den Verteidiger zum schrittweisen und kontinuierlichen zurücknehmen seiner Stellungen zu bringen, oder besser noch, einen Durchbruch der Linien zu erreichen.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Die allmähliche Flankierung von Bachmut und Soledar ist auf der ISW Karte gut zu erkennen, auch welche Verbindungswege dadurch unter Feuerkontrolle geraten.


Flankierung bedeutet was, genau das man in der Flanke steht / diese bedroht!
Die russischen Angriffe, um Bachmut, zielen zwar darauf ab (außer man heißt Tschetan, dann nicht, oder doch, vielleicht, k.a. weiß er selbst gerade nicht, oder ist abhängig von Mars, Saturn, Venus und der Wetterlage in der Eifel) über die Flanke eine Umschließung zu vollziehen, aber sind an keiner Stelle an einem Punkt, das sie die "Flanke" von Bachmut, Stand Ist, unmittelbar bedrohen und die beiden wichtigsten Verbindungsstraßen nach Bachmut, über Ivanivske und Khromove liegen, selbst von denn nächsten Punkten der aktuellen Frontlinie, noch zwsichen etwa 5km und 6,5km entfernt und können zwar von Artillerie erreicht werden, aber liegen nicht so, das man von russischer Seite Bewegungen auf ihr so zuverlässig aufgeklärt bekommt, das man gezielt diese, zu fast jeder Zeit, mit Beschuss, relativ zuverlässig "kontrollieren" kann.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Beitrag mit den Chips hat insofern Relevanz, weil sämtliche Satelliten und Präzisionswaffen der Russen darauf angewiesen sind und sie auch in der restlichen Kriegs und Sanktionspolitik von großer Bedeutung sind.
> ....
> Im Artikel steht das Satelliten und anderes, komplett ohne westliche Technik gebaut wurden.
> *Woher weißt du das nicht in " geringen" Mengen, wichtige Chips, vielleicht nicht unbedingt in 7nm, produziert werden?*
> ...


So lange du, diese aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptung, welche du mal wieder als Faktum sehen möchtest, aber nicht mit einer Quelle belegst, bleibt sie genau das, eine reine Behauptung und somit irrelevant!
Und das Russland seinen Bedarf an Chips nicht selbst decken kann ist seit Monaten zu genüge relativ glaubhaft belegt, ob mit Haushaltsgeräten, die für Chips ausgeschlachtet werden, oder das man über den Schwarzmarkt teuer Chips kauft, die überproportional hohen Schrottwert unter den jeweiligen Chargen besitzen.

Ob Russland also seit 10 Jahren, oder auch nur 5 Tagen, an einem 7nm Prozess arbeitet und damit vielleicht dann einen Chipsatz, oder auch zehn Chipsätze im Jahr, herstellen kann / könnte, ist für den Krieg in der Ukraine Arschegal, da sie bereits jetzt nicht mal im Ansatz genug Chips, auch nur im 20-30nm Bereich, produziert bekommen, um ihren aktuellen Bedarf annähernd zu decken und erst recht dann nicht in 7nm, für welchen sie nicht einmal die notwenigen Belichtungsmaschinen (bis dato) selbst produzieren (könnten).



Tschetan schrieb:


> Du verlangst Quellen, aber ignorierst sie?


Nein, ich "ignoriere" nur wenn mir jemand, wie du, in einer Tour mit nutzloser Sch*ei*ße und Märchen um die Ecke kommt und über geschönte Fantasiegeschichten und klare Propaganda, aber nicht Fakten, "diskutieren" möchte.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du musst nicht antworten, wenn du nichts beizutragen hast und zu deinen Argumenten keine Quellen liefern kannst.


Wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. 
Was einem von deiner Seite her so an "Quellen" geliefert wird: Ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter des CIA der durch gallopierenden Blödsinn auffällig ist , Schwurbelantenblogs, einschläg bekannte VTler, ... Dazu noch das permanente nicht beantworten von Fragen, sondern auf diese nur wieder neue Behauptungen, Märchen und Fragen in den Raum stellen.
Aber nur zu: Zünde hier dein verspätetes Lülülü-Feuerwerk und Märchenknaller mit Warsteiner-Duft.


----------



## Tschetan (4. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deine Äußerungen ohne sie noch weniger!


Du musst sie lesen, wenn du sie verlangst.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weise darauf hin das in Moskau ein Sack Kartoffeln umgefallen ist und deshalb in Bachmut ein russischer Soldat gehustet hat...


Das ist sicher unter " Spam" einzuordnen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Üblicherweise indem man gewisse Truppenstärken konzentriert


Indem man den Gegner zwingt Reserven heranzuführen und diese gebunden werden..



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Flankierung bedeutet was, genau das man in der Flanke steht / diese bedroht!


Dafür muß man nicht zwingend dicht am Feind sein. Übrigens ist deine Karte immer hinterher und wird gerne von ukrainischen Streamern genutzt. Die Karte des ISW, ist da schon etwas dichter an der Realität.
Kommt aber am Ende auch nicht darauf an.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das Russland seinen Bedarf an Chips nicht selbst decken kann ist seit Monaten zu genüge relativ glaubhaft


Vielleicht?
Was ist aber die Realität? Es fliegen immer noch Raketen, es werden Atom-U Boote gebaut, neue Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge werden geliefert, während in deinen Quellen" könnte" steht.
Was darf man also glauben?






						Military Watch Magazine
					






					militarywatchmagazine.com
				








						Military Watch Magazine
					






					militarywatchmagazine.com
				











						Russian army receives advanced Ka-52M helicopters — source
					

The Arsenyevsky aviation plant is fully loaded with production of such helicopters, the source added




					tass.com
				




Von ewig ausgehenden Raketen und ähnlichen Dingen nicht zu reden. Könnte es vielleicht sein das man sich irgendwo verschätzt und geirrt hat?
Ich denke nicht das Tu-160 und ähnliches mit Kühlschrankchips produziert werden.

Su-35 werden ab den Iran geliefert








						Pilotentraining läuft schon: Der Iran erwartet wohl 2023 die ersten Su-35S
					

Die iranische Luftwaffe hat seit Jahrzehnten keine neuen Kampfjets mehr erhalten. Doch die Zeichen mehren sich, dass sich das 2023 ändert. Erste iranische Piloten lassen sich, nach Angaben der US-Regierung, in Russland bereits auf der Suchoi Su-35 ausbilden.




					www.flugrevue.de
				



Macht man das wenn man auf dem " Schlauch" steht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> geschönte Fantasiegeschichten und klare Propaganda



Zu 90% alles Quellen aus dem Westen.

Im Prinzip solltet ihr, wenn das alles Unsinn und Quatsch ist,  doch keine Mühe haben alles zu widerlegen?
Wenn dann mal ein Schwurbler, oder EX CIA Mitarbeiter,  der mal Blödsinn gesagt haben soll dabei sind, dann korrigiert ihr einfach die Fehler, wie es in einer Diskussion üblich ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxdeiPNRfms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich halte nichts von dieser Position.

Gerade gesehen und ab Minute 5 geht es auch um Bakhmut. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cuoyoMkTzsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (4. Januar 2023)

> Indem man den Gegner zwingt Reserven heranzuführen und diese gebunden werden..



ach, deswegen die neuerliche mobilmachung? 🤡


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Russian army receives advanced Ka-52M helicopters — source
> 
> 
> The Arsenyevsky aviation plant is fully loaded with production of such helicopters, the source added
> ...


Das ist eine geniale quelle.


> ...
> 
> *TASS hat keine offizielle Bestätigung für diese Information.*


Nicht nur eine russische seite, sondern sie bestätigt auch noch das die informationen unbestätigt sind. (kann sich also der redakteur aus den fingern gesogen haben-> ich tippe ja eher auf einen im trenchcoat oder schicken zwirn, der den schreiberling besucht hat   )
Die restlichen überschriften regen, nebenbei, auch zum schmunzeln an...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Zu 90% alles Quellen aus dem Westen.


Westlich ja, aber "A son of the new american revolution"??? Da sagt doch der titel der website schon alles. Bevor die *nicht* das gegenteil der us-regierung wollen, friert doch die hölle zu oder alle reichsbürger erkennen die bundesrepublik an.  Das die russland-freundlich sind und in deren sinne argumentieren ist doch kein wunder...
Die "FlugRevue" kann man ja gelten lassen, aber der artikel ist vom 16.12.22 und da ist von "anzeichen" die rede. Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das russland, gegen drohnen, ein paar su-35 aus ihrem bestand ab gibt, weil luftüberlegenheit ist ja derzeit nicht in der ukraine.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen und ab Minute 5 geht es auch um Bakhmut.


Ich auch, aber der kann genau so wenig in die zukunft sehen wie wir alle hier. Wir weden also am jahresende sehen wie es gelaufen ist. (wenn es nach mir ginge dürften die ukrainer die russen ruhig bis an die wolga zurück drängen->wär doch ein schöner grenz-fluss )


----------



## Optiki (4. Januar 2023)

Die russische Armee hat auch neue Panzer und Jets in Kriegszeit bekommen, ebenfalls trugen Marschflugkörper 2022er Daten. 

Wie viel wissen wir jetzt also über die aktuellen Lagerbestände und die Lieferzeiten von Teilen bei den Russen? 

Die Story mit den Waschmaschinen fand ich schon immer etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen, wahrscheinlicher brauchten die armen Schweine eher sowas für Zuhause um ihr "Waschbrett" zu ersetzen. 

Was sagt der gute Österreicher jetzt über Bachmut, Russland ist dort der Angreifer und verheizt Ausrüstung zusammen mit Straftätern.

Wagner hat jetzt wohl laut Bildern sogar eigene T90 bekommen, ob das jetzt aufzeigt, dass die russische Armee so viele gute Soldaten noch übrige hat, kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden. 

Jetzt wo es mal ins Weltbild passt, ist die ISW Karte plötzlich gut genug.. Wo waren die Aussagen als die Russen in Bachmut über Wochen schon mehrere Positionen eingenommen hatte, sie dann wieder innerhalb von wenigen Stunden verloren haben? Vor 2 Wochen als die Ukrainer aufgrund von Rotation ihre Stellungen nicht vollumfänglich halten konnten, kommst man plötzlich damit an.  

Ich hätte ja gerne mal eine wirkliche Einschätzung wv nutzbares Material die Ukrainer wirklich zum Beginn des Krieges hatten und wie viel schon Jahre rostend in Lager stand. 

Nun ja, es gab die letzten 2 Wochen so viele schöne Artikel im WWW und hier her hat es keiner geschafft, naja wenigstens habe ich mein minderwertiges Twitter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2023)

Optiki schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gab die letzten 2 Wochen so viele schöne Artikel im WWW und hier her hat es keiner geschafft, naja wenigstens habe ich mein minderwertiges Twitter.


Dann hättest du die links ja hier rein stellen können. Ich freu mich über alles, was mir nicht im vorn herein schon als absurd auffällt. (dazu gehörte auch der TASS-artikel von tschetan, auch wenn der letzte satz den text davor zunichte gemacht hat)

Und noch ein paar ansichten abseits der üblichen "experten"...








						Ex-Soldat nennt Schlüssel zum Erfolg im Ukraine-Krieg - und geht auf „selbsternannte Experten“ los
					

Die ukrainischen Streitkräfte kämpfen seit zehn Monaten gegen einen scheinbar übermächtigen Gegner. Ein Veteran erklärte, warum sie Erfolg haben.




					www.merkur.de
				











						Russischer Angriff aus Belarus? Ukraine-Soldat über Erfolgschancen - Kreml bräuchte „150.000 Soldaten“
					

Ein ukrainischer Soldat bewertet die Erfolgschancen einer möglichen russischen Offensive gegen die Ukraine von belarussischem Staatsgebiet aus.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Kassalowski (4. Januar 2023)

°Zur Kenntnisnahme:









						Pro-Putin operatives in Germany work to turn Berlin against Ukraine
					

In Germany some are clamouring for a change in course on Ukraine. Key figures in the campaign have links to the Russian state or far right, a Reuters investigation has found.




					www.reuters.com
				




... da könnten durchaus mal ein paar Köpfe "rollen" unter t's Mischpoke, gruselig.

_"Und mittendrin auch Schwesig, die mit dem Netzwerk scheinbar gut bekannt ist."_








						„Offiziere Russlands“: Schwesig und ein ominöser russischer Verein
					

Vor einem Jahr nahm Ministerpräsidentin Manuela Schwesig an einer Gedenkveranstaltung in Greifswald teil. Initiiert hatte sie ein russischer Ukraine-Hasser und Stasi-Freund, der einen dubiosen Verein vertritt.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2023)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar ansichten abseits der üblichen "experten"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch immer so, zu jeder Bundesliga / EM / WM mutieren 33 bis 80 Mio. Deutsche zu Bundestrainern, zur Pandemie zu Epidemiologen / "Virologen" und in jeden Thread zu Militärtechnik und Militärhistorik und jeden laufenden Krieg, zu Experten für Militär und Militärtechnik.
Nicht neu und in (vermutlich) jeden Land der Welt so zu finden. 



> Ähnlich sei es nun im Ukraine-Krieg, befindet Stirpe. „Es überrascht nicht, dass die große Zahl der selbsternannten ‚Experten‘, die heute noch im Einsatz sind, größtenteils aus Akademikern, interessierten Zivilisten oder sogar Militärangehörigen bestehen, die noch nie außerhalb ihrer eigenen Büros in Kampfeinsätzen aktiv waren“, schrieb Stirpe. Diese Beobachter würden deshalb dazu neigen, den Kriegsverlauf allein an Hand von Kennzahlen - wie Truppenstärke oder Munitionsvorräten - zu analysieren.


Ist richtig das "Kennzahlen" alleine oft nicht ausreichen, um (richtige) Einschätzungen abzugeben, sowas nervt auch gerne bei "historischen" Konflikten und Fahrzeugen (gerade der Tiger I ist da so ein absolutes Paradebeispiel für).
Aber man muss halt auch nicht erst selbst aktiv in einem Krieg / Konflikt gewesen sein, um solche (eigentlich simplen) Zusammenhänge verstehen zu können.



> Stirpe zählt sich selbst zu der deutlich kleineren Gruppen von Militärexperten, die auf eigene Erfahrung im Kampfeinsatz zurückblicken können. Der Ex-Soldat war während seiner Karriere in der italienischen Armee in Somalia, Bosnien, Kosovo, Liberia und Afghanistan im Einsatz.


Auf der anderen Seite sollte man aber auch nicht den Fehler machen und meinen Situationen und Entwicklungen automatisch deshalb besser / richtig "lesen" zu können, (nur) weil man mal selbst aktiv gedient hat und als Soldat irgendwo an der Front war und Krieg / Konflikt mitgemacht hatte, was nicht abwertend gemeint sein soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2023)

Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost, aber überraschende (wie erfreuliche) Neuigkeiten, noch sehr frisch.
Frankreich wird der Ukraine AMX-10 RC liefern, Rad(späh)panzer mit 105mm Kanone L/48, genaue Zahl wohl noch unbekannt:









						Frankreich liefert der Ukraine leichte Kampfpanzer
					

Schon lange wünscht sich die Ukraine Kampfpanzer westlicher Bauart. Jetzt legt Frankreich vor und liefert Spähpanzer vom Typ AMX-10 RC. Kiew ist auch am deutschen Leopard 2 interessiert, die Bundesregierung ist aber bislang gegen eine Lieferung.




					www.br.de
				




*edit*
Eine Ergänzung, nachdem ich mich kurz mal etwas belesen habe.
Frankreich verfügt (noch) über etwa 246 AMX-10 RC (modernisiert, überwiegend wohl auch mit Wärmebildkameras ausgerüstet), will aber alle noch genutzten ab 2025 durch den EBRC Jaguar (300 Stück) ersetzen, der AMX-10 RC wird also vollständig ausgemustert.

Wieviele an die Ukraine geliefert werden sollen ist, wie geschrieben, noch nicht bekannt, aber theoretisch könnte es damit wohl beim AMX-10 RC eine Zahl bis in den unteren 100er Bereich, werden, welche man durchaus liefern könnte.

Hoffen wir das es auch die Bundesregierung endlich zum nachziehen und Panzer zu liefern bewegt, damit Schwachsinn wie dieser vielleicht auch mal aufhört:



> V*ize-Regierungssprecher Wolfgang Büchner bekräftigte am Mittwoch* allerdings die W*arnung vor "deutschen Alleingängen"*. Weiter sagte er in Berlin: "Wir tun das, was der Ukraine hilft, was notwendig ist." Die *Bundesregierung tue aber zugleich "alles, damit die Nato und Deutschland nicht in diesen Krieg verwickelt werden"*.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Hier eine Analyse von Oberst a.D. Wolfgang Richter:

Wie lange kann Putin noch Krieg führen?


----------



## Kassalowski (5. Januar 2023)

bissel kürzer, nicht so viel geschwafel ringsrum:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SfY-TRtUn0:623

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(startet beim Thema Waffenstillstand)


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Wenn es im Frühjahr oder Sommer immer noch so festgefahren ist, kann es wirklich gut sein, dass sie dann an den Verhandlungstisch gehen. Aber eine Einigung wird nur dann erzielt wenn eine Partei in ihren Forderungen nachgibt.
Also einen Kompromiss eingeht und nicht mehr auf Maximalforderungen besteht.
Dann kommt noch dazu, dass selbst wenn ein Waffenstillstand beschlossen wird, der nicht immer von allen Truppenteilen eingehalten wird. Und es schnell wieder eskalieren kann.


----------



## Kassalowski (5. Januar 2023)

Wie gesagt, dem stehen Putler's aussagen bzgl. der Ukraine diamentral gegenüber. Was das angeht bin ich da schon bei Heinrich. Russland muss quasi zwingend verlieren - und sei es durch das bloße eingestehen dieses Umstandes.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es im Frühjahr oder Sommer immer noch so festgefahren ist, kann es wirklich gut sein, dass sie dann an den Verhandlungstisch gehen. *Aber eine Einigung wird nur dann erzielt wenn eine Partei in ihren Forderungen nachgibt.*
> Also einen Kompromiss eingeht und nicht mehr auf Maximalforderungen besteht.


Nein wird es nicht, es wird nur zur "Atempause", bis Putin meint seine Maximalforderungen wieder mit Militär durchsetzen zu können, besonders auch bei Personen wie ihm, die meinen sich in den Fußstapfen von großen geschichtlichen Führern zu sehen (Hitler verglich sich gerne mit Karl dem Großen, Putin immer wieder mit Peter dem Großen).

Auch hatte Putin bereits 2014 schon einen "Kompromiss", Krim illegal anektiert, Ostukraine unter defacto Kontrolle, Ukraine die Option auf NATO (nach Artikel 10) genommen und hat im Februar 2022 gezeigt das der ihm nicht genügt und die Ziele massiv ausgweitet (Minimum bis Transnistrien).

Dazu kommt das Putin jetzt auch innenpoltisch bereits zuviel "opfern" musste, als das er sich noch mit weniger als einem Sieg mit Maximalziel zufrieden geben kann. Dazu hat ihn das gehen aufs Ganze bereits zuviel gekostet, als das dies nun bei einem "faulen Frieden" nicht seinen Stuhl und ggf. Kopf in Gefahr bringen würde, wenn danach aufgearbeitet werden wird, wieviele Soldaten wirklich in der Ukraine blieben, wieviel dieser Krieg Russland wirtschaftlich und an Geld wirklich gekostet haben wird und er dann nicht zumindest die wieder hergestellten "alten russischen Grenzen" als Triumph vorzeigen kann.

Und nicht zuletzt, alle Kommunikation im Kreml, der letzten Wochen, zeigt das kein Interesse an Verhandlungen besteht, man beharrt bei Verhandlungen weiter auf seine Maximalforderungen (illegal anektierten Gebiete gehören Russland, Entfernung der ukrainischen Regierung, Entmilitarisierung der Ukraine, "Neutralität") undPutin hat ein Dekret unterschrieben, das die klare Produktion von Propaganda"dokus, für Kinos, in der Ukraine beschließt, die "das richtige Licht" auf die Spezialoperation in der Ukraine und Entnazifizierung selbiger zeigen sollen.

Du kannst mit jemanden wie ihm, der nicht (mehr) glaubwürdig ist und der Kreml ist es nach Februar 2022 absolut nicht mehr und der gar nicht verhandeln will, verhandeln und jeder der für 2023 einen "Kompromissfrieden" fordert tut dies auf dem Rücken der Ukrainer, die ohne die Ostukraine wirtschaftlich deutlich geschwächt sein wird und im Wissen in absehbarer Zukunft 110%ig einen neuen Konflikt zu verursachen, damit der Kreml seine Ziele "vervollständigen" kann.

Frieden kann es nur geben und eine (wirtschaftlich gesunde) Zukunft der Ukraine, wenn Russland keine Wahl mehr hat, als sich aus der Ukraine komplett zurückzuziehen und somit die Tatsachen und Grenzen der Ukraine anerkennen muss und wenn man dann durch einen NATO-Beitritt Tatsachen schafft.

Darum hätte man auch bereits schon am besten Gestern weit mehr und umfangreicher Waffen an die Ukraine liefern sollen und müssen!


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Frieden kann es nur geben und eine (wirtschaftlich gesunde) Zukunft der Ukraine, wenn Russland keine Wahl mehr hat, als sich aus der Ukraine komplett zurückzuziehen und somit die Tatsachen und Grenzen der Ukraine anerkennen muss und wenn man dann durch einen NATO-Beitritt Tatsachen schafft.


Dann muß die Ukraine aber deutliche Erfolge erzielen und die russische Armee deutlich geschwächt werden.
Sonst ist das unrealistisch.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum hätte man auch bereits schon am besten Gestern weit mehr und umfangreicher Waffen an die Ukraine liefern sollen und müssen!


 Vor allem auch endlich Kampfpanzer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost, aber überraschende (wie erfreuliche) Neuigkeiten, noch sehr frisch.
> Frankreich wird der Ukraine AMX-10 RC liefern, Rad(späh)panzer mit 105mm Kanone L/48, genaue Zahl wohl noch unbekannt:


Die USA erwägen jetzt auch bradley`s zu liefern








						News zum Russland-Ukraine-Krieg: Das geschah in der Nacht zu Donnerstag (5. Januar)
					

Frankreich hat bereits Spähpanzer versprochen – und bald könnte die Ukraine außerdem aus den USA Bradley-Panzer erhalten. Und: Kiew meldet nächsten schweren Schlag gegen die russische Armee. Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Das macron jetzt aber, in sachen panzer, vor legt, düfte nicht verwunderlich sein sollte das stimmen








						Putin-Vertrauter will Brief mit Granatsplitter an Macron hinterlegt haben
					

Dmitrij Rogosin ist ein Kreml-Hardliner, mehrfach bereiste er die Ostukraine. Dort sei er bei Beschuss mit französischer Munition verletzt worden, schreibt er - ein Stück davon habe er weitergeleitet.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Da dürfte sein nationalstolz wohl etwas angekratzt worden sein. Die aktion könnte man schließlich auch als drohung werten...


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht, es wird nur zur "Atempause", bis Putin meint seine Maximalforderungen wieder mit Militär durchsetzen zu können


Ich schätze so eine Atempause nicht als sonderlich realistisch rein.
Putin ist mit einer Armee die er gut 20 Jahre aufgebaut hat gegen eine nicht hochgerüstete Ukraine gescheitert.
Wie lange soll diese Atempause dauern, wenn er jetzt in Grund und Boden sanktioniert wurde und China kaum
Interesse hat ihm zu helfen?
So eine Atempause würde ihm nicht helfen, diese Verhandlungen dienen wenn überhaupt dazu einen Keil ins westliche Lager zu treiben.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So eine Atempause würde ihm nicht helfen, diese Verhandlungen dienen wenn überhaupt dazu einen Keil ins westliche Lager zu treiben.


Würde ich nicht sagen. Das verschafft ihn Zeit seine Armee wieder aufzustocken.
Aber vielleicht gibt es bis dahin innenpolitisch mehr Gegenwind.
Das ihm die Gelegenheit genommen wird.

Allerdings weiß man nicht wer nach Putin kommt. Wenn das wieder so ein radikaler machtbessesener Despot wird, dann ist das für die Welt nicht gerade gut. Oder wenn der noch radikaler ist. Wie z.B. der Wagner Chef.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Das verschafft ihn Zeit seine Armee wieder aufzustocken.


Ja, natürlich, aber ausreichend?
Gleichzeitig haben die Ukrainer eine Pause in der man sie mit einer neuen Luftwaffe ausstatten könnte etc

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass diese Pause für Russland besser ist als für die Ukraine.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich schätze so eine Atempause nicht als sonderlich realistisch rein.
> Putin ist mit einer Armee die er gut 20 Jahre aufgebaut hat gegen eine nicht hochgerüstete Ukraine gescheitert.
> Wie lange soll diese Atempause dauern, wenn er jetzt in Grund und Boden sanktioniert wurde und China kaum
> Interesse hat ihm zu helfen?
> So eine Atempause würde ihm nicht helfen, diese Verhandlungen dienen wenn überhaupt dazu einen Keil ins westliche Lager zu treiben.


Die Sanktionen verpassten der russ Wirtschaft höchstens einen Schnupfen, Einbruch von gerade mal 2,5% ? Dabei ist Russland schon das am meisten sanktionierte Land der Erde. Also wenn Putin etwas gelungen ist dann die Emanzipation der russ Volkswirtschaft von den westl Märkten weg, und das ist schon erstaunlich. 

So wie ich es bisher mitbekam laufen die Rüstungsproduktionen dort auch auf Hochtouren, vorallem Munition und Raketen werden in Acord produziert. Inwiefern ausreichend das ist wird sich zeigen. Die eigtl Frage für mich bleibt aber wann wir die Ukraine so weit ausrüsten werden (ob übhaupt) dass sie die Russen aus dem Land jagen kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

> 12:32 Uhr
> Putin: Ukraine muss Gebietsverluste für Gespräche akzeptieren​
> Die Ukraine muss dem russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin zufolge Gebietsverluste hinnehmen, bevor es zu Gesprächen zwischen den beiden Ländern kommen kann. Dem Westen käme mit seinen Waffenlieferungen, Informationen und Ratschlägen eine zerstörerische Rolle zu, habe Putin dem türkischen Präsidenten Recep Tayyip Erdogan in einem Telefonat gesagt, teilt das russische Präsidialamt mit. Russland sei zu einem Dialog mit der Ukraine bereit, diese müsse aber zunächst die bekannten Bedingungen erfüllen und die neuen "territorialen Realitäten" berücksichtigen.


Das bekräftigt nochmal  was viele vermutet haben. Die Russen werden nicht von ihren Maximalforderungen zurücktreten. Genauso wenig wie die Ukrainer. Aber mal abwarten wir es im Frühjahr aussieht.

Und noch etwas anderes:



> Nach den militärischen Rückschlägen der vergangenen Tage hat Russland erstmals ein Kriegsschiff mit der Hyperschallrakete Zirkon ausgestattet. Die Zeremonie, zu der Präsident Wladimir Putin und Verteidigungsminister Sergei Schoigu zugeschaltet wurden, war im russischen Staatsfernsehen übertragen worden. Dort hieß es, dass das Geschütz auf der Fregatte _Admiral Gorschkow_ unterwegs in den Atlantik und in den Indischen Ozean sei.
> 
> Die Zirkon verfügt über eine Reichweite von mehr als 500 Kilometern und ist wegen ihrer extrem hohen Geschwindigkeit – nach russischen Angaben kann sie auf bis zu 8.000 bis 9.000 Kilometer pro Stunde beschleunigen – von Flugabwehrsystemen praktisch nicht aufzuhalten.


Quelle: Putin weiht Hyperschallrakete ein


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Also wenn Putin etwas gelungen ist dann die Emanzipation der russ Volkswirtschaft von den westl Märkten weg, und das ist schon erstaunlich.


Naja in Russland wird niemand verhungern oder erfrieren, aber moderne Technik kannst du halt vergessen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> So wie ich es bisher mitbekam laufen die Rüstungsproduktionen dort auch auf Hochtouren, vorallem Munition und Raketen werden in Acord produziert.


Ja, aber was für Munition?
Richtig, einfachste Massenware, damit gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf, wenn der Gegner dir deine Logistik im Aufmarschgebiet zerschießen kann.


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja in Russland wird niemand verhungern oder erfrieren, aber moderne Technik kannst du halt vergessen.


Inwiefern können wir über Mängel gescheite Aussagen machen ? Man hört doch immer wieder dass Berlin oder gar auch Warschau, auf Sanktionen pfeiffen und diverse Betriebe einfach weiter liefern als wär nie was. Beim Öl wissen wir es ja ganz genau. Die Sanktionen werden umgangen auch im Hightechsektor, das ist meine Meinung aus Insideraussagen und Militärs die man immer wieder so liest und hört, frage mich nur ob es dafür iwann auch mal iwelche Namen und Zahlen geben wird.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber was für Munition?
> Richtig, einfachste Massenware, damit gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf, wenn der Gegner dir deine Logistik im Aufmarschgebiet zerschießen kann.


Vor paar Wochen hatte ich die Info dass Russland den Winter druch fleißig Raketen produziert. Augenscheinlich wollen sie da sein im Frühling. Sie einfach abzuschreiben und zu reduzieren empfinde ich derzeit als etwas zu verfrüht. Mmn ist abwarten und Tee trinken angesagt, und hoffen dass man in Washington auch einen Plan für den ukrainischen Sieg in der Schublade hat, diese Option übhaupt exystiert ?


----------



## Tschetan (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber moderne Technik kannst du halt vergessen.


Welche Technik meinst du speziell?  Hast du da ernsthafte Quellen die nicht von "könnte" und "vielleicht" schreiben?
Du darfst nicht vergessen das fie Sanktionen seit mindestens 2015 laufen und zB auch Nahrungsmittel einschlossen.
Heute ist Russland ein großer Exporteur.
Bisher scheinen Sanktionen keine große Wirkung zu haben und eher die Autarkie Russlands zu fördern.
Wenn man langfristig russische Medien verfolgt hat, konnte man eine gewisse Vorbereitung ahnen.
ZB Ersatz für Siemensturbinen, Flugzeugtriebwerke, Flüssiggas Tanker und die entsprechende Infrastruktur in der Gasindustrie um diese Prozesse zu bewältigen.
Ich sehe eine gewaltige Unterschätzung,  mangelnde Informationen, oder Ignoranz, was diese Informationen betrifft.
Wie reden über ein Land, was Atom U Boote, Kernkraftwerke, Satelliten, Raumschiffe baut und fast alle wichtigen und strategischen Rohstoffe besitzt.

Das ist für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt in der momentanen Situation und ich sehe wie immer mehr " rote Linien" überschritten werden und es mehr und mehr eskaliert.
Wenn am Ende ein paar Avantgard, laut Russen 1000km Reichweite, bei uns einschlagen, ist es egal wer von uns Recht hatte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> wenn der Gegner dir deine Logistik im Aufmarschgebiet zerschießen kann.


Militärisch scheint eine höhere Dezentralisierung eine einfache Lösung zu sein.
Abgesehen davon betrifft das Problem auch die ukrainische Seite, oder schließt du das völlig aus?
Immerhin besitzt auch Russland das volle Spectrum an Aufklärungsmöglichkeiten und wesentlich mehr Mittel zum angreifen.

Iskander M, Kalibr, Geran, verbunden mit der Aufklärung, wird sicher keine geringere Wirkung verursachen,  wie Himars und bisher scheinen die Russen Verluste leichter tragen zu können.
Wie ist deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Inwiefern können wir über Mängel gescheite Aussagen machen


Prüfe die Produktionsdaten gefundener Wracks von Raketen im Februar und von welchen im Dezember. Was fällt dir auf?
Vergleiche die Bauteile iranischer Drohnen und russischer Marschflugkörper.
Was fällt dir auf?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vor paar Wochen hatte ich die Info dass Russland den Winter druch fleißig Raketen produziert.


Ja, aber was für Raketen?


----------



## Tschetan (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Prüfe die Produktionsdaten gefundener Wracks von Raketen im Februar und von welchen im Dezember. Was fällt dir auf?
> Vergleiche die Bauteile iranischer Drohnen und russischer Marschflugkörper.
> Was fällt dir auf?
> 
> Ja, aber was für Raketen?



Mir wurde zur Last gelegt nur mit Fragen zu antworten, also bitte ich dich darum mit Quellen zu antworten.


----------



## Kassalowski (5. Januar 2023)

Marder-Panzer für die Ukraine?
					

Deutschland erwägt Lieferung von Panzern an die Ukraine. Womöglich handelt es sich um Schützenpanzer vom Typ „Marder“.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




und es soll wohl eine 36-stündige Feuerpause geben. Von der einige davon ausgehen, diese werde von den Russen als Gelegenheit für häßlichste fals-flag-aktionen genutzt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













						Putin ordnet Waffenruhe in der Ukraine an
					

Am Wochenende will Russland eine Feuerpause in der Ukraine einlegen. Präsident Putin kündigt ab Freitagmittag eine anderthalbtägige Waffenruhe an. Zuvor hatte die Russisch-Orthodoxe Kirche zu einem solchen Schritt aufgerufen.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## behemoth85 (5. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Prüfe die Produktionsdaten gefundener Wracks von Raketen im Februar und von welchen im Dezember. Was fällt dir auf?
> Vergleiche die Bauteile iranischer Drohnen und russischer Marschflugkörper.
> Was fällt dir auf?
> 
> Ja, aber was für Raketen?


Drohnen hin oder her aber ich bin da halt lieber vorsichtig. So lange die Russen in der Ukraine wüten geht dieser Krieg weiter.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1611074496621846528

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nun Scholz kann also weiter behaupten, dass es keine Alleingänge gibt und wenn man es zeitgleich macht hinkt man auch nicht hinter anderen her.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Sie tasten sich langsam Richtung Kampfpanzer heran.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Januar 2023)

Ich wünsche der Ukraine 3 Dinge:
Leopard 2, M1 und ATACMS


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie tasten sich langsam Richtung Kampfpanzer heran.


Ja. 
Trotzdem findet sich der Zyniker in mir, angesichts des Alters der Waffensysteme 
eher an das "Verkaufen von Alt-Autos nach Osteuropa" in den 90ern, erinnert.

Echte Waffenhilfe zur schnellen (!) Beendigung dieses völlig Sinnlosen Krieges sieht anders aus.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Echte Waffenhilfe zur schnellen (!) Beendigung dieses völlig Sinnlosen Krieges sieht anders aus.


Vielleicht denken sie das sie Putin so nicht so schnell provozieren wenn sie das "einschleichen".
Als ihn gleich ins "kalte Wasser" zu schmeissen oder in die Ecke zu drängen.
Naja, ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar verdichtet sich das die USA wohl M2 und M3 Bradly Schützenpanzer an die Ukraine liefern könnten, auch wenn es wohl noch nicht öffentlich verifizierbar bestätigt ist.
> Bin wirklich gespannt ob es sich demnächst bewahrheitet, wäre ein Fortschritt und würde die Windbeutel in der deutschen Bundesriegierung unter Zugzwang setzen.


Womit sich auch das nun mit bestätigt hat, die USA werden ebenfalls (vorraussichtlich 50) M2/M3 Bradley Schützen- und Spähpanzer an die Ukraine liefern, neben (vorraussichtlich) 60 Marder aus Deutschland:









						Deutschland und USA liefern Schützenpanzer in die Ukraine | DW | 05.01.2023
					

In einem koordinierten Schritt mit den USA geht die Bundesregierung über ihre bisherige Linie hinaus - und stellt Marder-Panzer zur Verfügung. Russland verkündet eine Waffenruhe. Ein Überblick.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2023)

Wenn die offizielle Ankündigung aber gleichzeitig kam war das abgesprochen, Deutschland ist vielleicht ein Mitläufer, aber hängt nicht hinterher.

Btw




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1611134795299389440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ist jemand aber gar nicht begeistert von den 36h Waffenstillstand, Girkin ist russischer Nationalist, aber
ziemlich klar in der Selbstanalyse.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2023)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die offizielle Ankündigung aber gleichzeitig kam war das abgesprochen, Deutschland ist vielleicht ein Mitläufer, aber hängt nicht hinterher.
> 
> Btw
> 
> ...


Dort ist alles abgesprochen von A-Z. Alleingänge gibt es nicht. Die USA wird wohl jeden noch so kleinen Schritt helfender Staaten abwiegen und entscheiden obs in den NATO Ramen passt. Auf bilateraler Ebene macht militärisch in Europa ohnehin keiner was gg Russland. Wer weiß, die Bradleys waren schon vor Monaten im Gespräch, und die zusätzliche Hilfen aus Dland und Frankreich sind vlt nur auf Geheiß Washingtons. Wär naheliegend und vereinbar mit dem US Kurs, die neuerdings nur dann helfen wenn alle mitmachen bzw auf die Weise, das Nötige erwzingen. Wobei Berlins Kurswechsel ja mitlerweile auch auf den Wiederaufbau der Ukraine schielen wird, Ausschreibungen von Bauaufträgen, Big Busniness ect. Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass man in Kiew über 5000 Helme zu Kriegsbeginn hinwegsieht lol


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

> *Vor dem orthodoxen Weihnachtsfest hat Kremlchef Putin eine 36-stündige Feuerpause angekündigt - und Kiew aufgefordert, ebenfalls die Waffen ruhen zu lassen. Die Ukraine lehnt das ab: Zuerst müsste Russland aus besetzten Gebieten abziehen.*
> 
> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin hat zum orthodoxen Weihnachtsfest eine 36-stündige Feuerpause in der Ukraine angekündigt. Putin habe den Verteidigungsminister angewiesen, dass die russischen Truppen zwischen dem 6. Januar, 12 Uhr (Ortszeit) und dem 7. Januar, 24 Uhr das Feuer einstellen, teilte der Kreml mit. Er veröffentlichte die Anweisung Putins auf seiner Website.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Putin ordnet Feuerpause an

Die Ukraine will sich nicht an die Feuerpause halten. Was ich verstehen kann.
Wenn sie denn überhaupt von den Russen eingehalten wird.


----------



## Optiki (6. Januar 2023)

Bradley's hätte man schon vor Monaten liefern können, genau wie auch Marder. Stattdessen hat man Hummer und m113 geliefert und die Ukrainer sind damit voll rein gegangen.

Jetzt liefert wieder jeder ein paar Systeme und in ein paar Wochen/monaten fährt dann wieder nur noch die Hälfte, weil alles durchs Land gefahren wird zur Reperatur.

Die komische Dinger der Franzosen, welche jetzt ankündigt wurden, nutzen wohl nicht mal NATO Munition. 

Anstatt das auf Deutschland Druck macht, dass die ihre Marder fertig machen lassen und liefern, jetzt wieder so eine *********************. 

Die Ukrainer hätten bestimmt gerne 100 Marder genommen und dafür nochmal 50 m109 und 50m777 von den Amerikanern..


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die komische Dinger der Franzosen, welche jetzt ankündigt wurden, nutzen wohl nicht mal NATO Munition.


Die finde ich auch etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. Januar 2023)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die Ukrainer hätten bestimmt gerne 100 Marder genommen und dafür nochmal 50 m109 und 50m777 von den Amerikanern..


Es könnten durchaus 100 Marder werden. Gar nicht gewusst, wie die ausgestattet sind bzw. ausgestattet werden können. Die werden ganz schön Ballett machen an der Front. Und wenn man dann noch die Katzen freilässt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyZ6bdpmKwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2023)

Optiki schrieb:


> Die komische Dinger der Franzosen, welche jetzt ankündigt wurden, nutzen wohl nicht mal NATO Munition.


Wenn ich das richtig gehört hab 105mm... mit etwas glück vieleicht das selbe wie der leo1 verschossen hat.
Ansonsten... Ja, die bauform ist etwas komisch aber hauptsache er ist, als spähpanzer, recht flott im gelände und schwimmfähig soll er auch sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2023)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gehört hab 105mm...


Hatte ich zuvorgehend im Post angemerkt, 105mm L/48, eine französische Eigenentwicklung, entsprechend (wie bei den Franzosen (relativ lange) nicht völlig unüblich) auch mit eigener Munition.

Der einzige Wehrmutstrophen am AMX ist wohl, dass die Waffenanlage nicht voll stabilisiert sein soll, neben der nicht vorhandenen Fähigkeit auch NATO-Munition zu verschießen.
Ansonsten kann der AMX-10RC, bzgl. Feuerkraft, in etwa ähnliche Ziele wie die 105mm, des M60 und Leopard 1, zuverlässig bekämpfen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> mit etwas glück vieleicht das selbe wie der leo1 verschossen hat.


Wenn er NATO-Kaliber nicht verschießen kann, dann auch keine Munition des Leopard 1, da der Leopard 1 Patronen mit 105x617mmR verschießt, der AMX-10RC  hingegen welche mit 105x527R.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten... Ja, die bauform ist etwas komisch aber hauptsache er ist, als spähpanzer, recht flott im gelände und schwimmfähig soll er auch sein.


Die Form ist für einen Radpanzer ziemlich normal, nicht mal das Kaliber ist  für einen Radpanzer wirklich außergewöhnlich.
Italiener (Centauro) und Südafrikaner (Rooikat) entwickeln bereits seit Jahren eigene moderne Radpanzer, mit bis zu 120mm Bewaffnung, teilweise bewusst mit dem Ziel als Ersatz für die Rolle des MBT (günstiger, weniger schwer zu warten, mobiler, bei selber Feuerkraft).

Einzig für einen Radpanzer, der speziell in der Rolle des Aufklärungs- und Spähpanzer eingesetzt wird, ist das Kaliber beim AMX-10RC recht groß gewählt (für die 1970/1980er Jahre sprechen wir hier durchaus noch mit 105mm von ehr MBT Niveau).


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2023)

Bei den nun auf dem Tisch liegenden Modellen handelt es sich ausnahmslos um Auslaufmodelle der "spendenden" Armeen. AMX, Bradley oder Marder, allesamt haben bereits Nachfolgemodelle. Ich meine, das reicht vermutlich für bzw. gegen die glorreiche russische Armee mit ihren Wunderwaffen, aber im Grunde wirkt es auf mich wie ein Second Hand Ausverkauf, weil die neue Ware schon im Lager liegt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn er NATO-Kaliber nicht verschießen kann, dann auch keine Munition des Leopard 1, da der Leopard 1 Patronen mit 105x617mmR verschießt, der AMX-10RC hingegen welche mit 105x527R.


Ja und auch wenn es das selbe Kaliber ist, ist es nicht so einfach.
Ich hab die konkreten Beispiele nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich meine es macht dir auf Dauer dein MG3 kaputt, wenn
du die britische Munition mit dem selben Kaliber verschießt.



Tekkla schrieb:


> aber im Grunde wirkt es auf mich wie ein Second Hand Ausverkauf, weil die neue Ware schon im Lager liegt.


Logisch, ich meine nichtmal Zeug das man verkauft ist auf dem selben Rüststand wie das was man selbst nutzt.
(In der Regel)


----------



## Tschetan (6. Januar 2023)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> Es könnten durchaus 100 Marder werden. Gar nicht gewusst, wie die ausgestattet sind bzw. ausgestattet werden können. Die werden ganz schön Ballett machen an der Front. Und wenn man dann noch die Katzen freilässt...


Es wurden schon M113, Bmp und vieles aus  diversen Ländern geschickt und es änderte sich nichts.T-72 Panzer aus Polen, Tschechien,usw. Slowenien schickt modernisierte T-55 und die USA wollen T-72 von Marokko kaufen.








						Morocco choose sides, supplies T-72B tanks to Ukraine
					

Morocco is jettisoning it's neutral stance in the Russian-Ukraine conflict, to supply arms to Kiev. Rabat had earlier chosen to




					www.military.africa
				




Wie sollen also 100 Marder " Ballett" machen?
Mit rund 35t, einer 20mm Kanone und 3 Meter Höhe, werden sie es in der Topographie nicht leicht haben.
Dazu fehlt sämtliche Infrastruktur, um sie Instandhalten und warten zu können.
Nicht umsonst ist der Bmp, der ab der 2.Generation mit einer 30mm Kanone und einer Panzerabwehrlenkrakete ausgerüstet ist, auf rund 13t begrenzt, obwohl es die Möglichkeit gibt ihn mit zusätzlicher Panzerung auszurüsten .
Dies würde zu Lasten der Beweglichkeit gehen.

Das Gleiche gilt für den US SPZ.

Der Amx ist noch unvorteilhafter.
Seine Aufgabengebiet, wofür er gedacht war, ist eher die afrikanische Region, wo er in wenigen Ländern Dienst tut.
Die Kanone soll laut Wiki, nicht in der Lage sein, Panzer frontal zu durchschlagen.
Dazu sind die Räder, nicht unbedingt bei schlammigen Böden von Vorteil.
Seine geplante Aufgabe soll die Aufklärung sein, aber ist das in der Zeit von Drohnen wirklich noch notwendig ?
Als Panzer kann er auch nicht eingesetzt werden .

Dazu sind die Mengen zu gering und eine weitere Frage, neben der Ausbildung von Bedienern und Wartungspersonal, ist die Zeit für die Dekonservierung durch die Industrie und welchen Zustand die Geräte haben.
Die Belastungen sind dort sehr hoch, wie man an den 2000ern sehen konnte.

Diese Punkte treffen noch wesentlich mehr auf erhoffte M1 Panzer zu.
60+ Tonnen, sind schon eine Hausnummer.

Ich schreibe nicht das diese ganzen Geräte schlecht sind, aber jede Nation baut ihre Waffen entsprechend ihrer Aufgaben und Topographie.

Bisschen Einblick hatte ich als UaZ mit Mot Schützen Ausbildung sammeln "dürfen" . SPW 70 und Bmp.

Die Lieferungen werden natürlich den Krieg weiter verlängern und wahrscheinlich die Situation weiter eskalieren lassen.
Irgendwie sollten sich alle an den Verhandlungstisch setzten, statt immer weiter Öl in die Flammen zu gießen.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollten sich alle an den Verhandlungstisch setzten, statt immer weiter Öl in die Flammen zu gießen.


Russland greift sein Nachbarland an. Russland besetzt Teile des Nachbarlandes. Welt hilft dem Angegriffenen. Angegriffener sagt: Verhandeln ja, aber erst verlassen die Russen unser Land. Russland sagt: Nein.

Nun die Preisfrage an dich: Wer muss sich wie bewegen? Hint: Es ist nicht die Welt und auch nicht der Angegriffene. Now it's your turn!


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqIMaVBrPsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es werden erstmal 40 Marder geliefert. Die AfD und die Linken sind dagegen.
Anton Hofreiter von den Grünen fordert auch schwere Kampfpanzer.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Januar 2023)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nun die Preisfrage an dich: Wer muss sich wie bewegen? Hint: Es ist nicht die Welt und auch nicht der Angegriffene. Now it's your turn!



Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?









						‘Let’s Make a Deal’? Ukraine and the Poor Prospects for Negotiations with Putin - Foreign Policy Research Institute
					

Editor’s note: The Russian invasion of Ukraine has arguably been the most significant geopolitical event of 2022. Beginning with Dov Zakheim’s comments in the




					www.fpri.org
				




Hier ist ein ganz interessanter Artikel zum Thema.

"Es gibt eine Reihe von Themen, die einen politischen Entscheidungsträger innehalten und denken lassen könnten, dass jetzt ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt ist, um darüber nachzudenken, wie der Konflikt beendet werden könnte."


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?


Vernunft beginnt wenn "Menschen" wie Du hier endlich aufhören zu posten, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz...


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?


Sag das mal Putin.


----------



## Lotto (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?



Wie bei Gehaltsverhandlungen muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Gegenseite ebenfalls mit einer "Maximalforderung" kommt. Weicht man also davon ab trifft man sich nicht in der Mitte, sondern eher in Richtung der Gegenseite.
Man sollte nur nicht stur während der Verhandlungen drauf beharren, denn ansonsten kann man das ja kaum verhandeln nennen.


----------



## Kassalowski (6. Januar 2023)

> Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?



_"Zu den Moskauer Bedingungen für ein Ende des Angriffskriegs gegen die Ukraine gehören zudem Kiews Anerkennung der bereits seit 2014 annektierten Krim als russisch, eine «Entnazifizierung» und «Entmilitarisierung» der Ukraine sowie deren blockfreier Status."_

°Artikel ist von gestern und nicht hinter einer paywall.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2023)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wie bei Gehaltsverhandlungen muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Gegenseite ebenfalls mit einer "Maximalforderung" kommt. Weicht man also davon ab trifft man sich nicht in der Mitte, sondern eher in Richtung der Gegenseite.
> Man sollte nur nicht stur während der Verhandlungen drauf beharren, denn ansonsten kann man das ja kaum verhandeln nennen.



Um überhaupt verhandeln zu können, braucht man einen vertrauenswürdigen Verhandlungspartner. Aber die russische Regierung ist halt nicht mehr verhandlungswürdig.

Wenn dir dein Arbeitgeber dreimal kein Gehalt gezahlt hat, dann verhandelst du mit ihm auch nicht darüber, wieviel er dir für Ende nächsten Monats versprechen muss, damit du weiterarbeitest. Sondern du stellst deine Arbeit ein, solange bis er gezahlt hat oder sich zumindest irgend eine Form von Garantie einfällen lässt. Aber solange nicht sicher ist, dass du irgend eine Form erhalten wirst, wirst du keinen Finger mehr krum machen, vollkommen egal ein wie hohes Versprechen du in Verhandlungen herausschlagen könntest.

In dieser Situation ist die Ukraine: Russland hatte sie als Staat mit Gebietsanspruch anerkannt. Russland hatte sogar garantiert, ihre teritoriale Integrität zu schützen. Nichts davon war auch nur das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt war. Also warum sollte die Ukraine jetzt darüber verhandeln, ob sie den Anspruch auf irgend einen Quadratzentimeter ihres Territoriums aufgeben würde, wenn Russland dafür territoriale Integrität und Gebietshoheit für den Rest verspricht? Ein Versprechen von Putin ist gar nichts mehr wert, nicht einmal die Arbeitszeit für ein Verhandlungstreffen, geschweige denn irgendwelche Zugeständnisse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Januar 2023)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Einzig für einen Radpanzer, der speziell in der Rolle des Aufklärungs- und Spähpanzer eingesetzt wird, ist das Kaliber beim AMX-10RC recht groß gewählt (für die 1970/1980er Jahre sprechen wir hier durchaus noch mit 105mm von ehr MBT Niveau).



Naja, die BW hat - meine ich - auch den Leo 1 in Aufklärungseinheiten eingesetzt. Gepanzerte Aufklärung heißt halt nicht nur WoT-mäßig in nem Busch sitzen... sondern mitunter auch mal kräftig auf andere Büsche drauf klopfen und gucken was so rauskommt  Die dafür praktische Kombination von Eigenschaften, schnell und wendig - deshalb meist eher leicht gepanzert - und gleichzeitig ausreichend Wumms eignet sich dabei auch für Panzerjägerrolle, weswegen es so einige westliche Fahrzeuge gibt, die diese beiden Rollen kombinieren.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Januar 2023)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> _"Zu den Moskauer Bedingungen für ein Ende des Angriffskriegs gegen die Ukraine gehören zudem Kiews Anerkennung der bereits seit 2014 annektierten Krim als russisch, eine «Entnazifizierung» und «Entmilitarisierung» der Ukraine sowie deren blockfreier Status."_
> 
> °Artikel ist von gestern und nicht hinter einer paywall.
> 
> ...



Gebe ich dir in gewisser Weuse recht, nur das ist ein Punkt den ich am Anfang  immer anmahnte .
Mit der Länge des Krieges, wird die Verhandlungsmasse der Ukraine immer kleiner.
Egal ob wir es gut , oder schlecht finden, anerkennen, oder nicht, Gebiete haben Referenden abgehalten und sind Russland beigetreten.
Ich bewerte die rechtliche Seite nicht, aber wie will man dagegen vorgehen,  es ändern?
Jetzt sind diese Gebiete, für Russland, gesetzlich nicht mehr verhandelbar und die gesamte russische Armee,  einschließlich der Wehrpflichtigen, dürfen auf diesen Gebieten eingesetzt werden.

Die Ukraine wird nicht schaffen die Russen zu vertreiben und es werden irgendwann die nächsten Referenden stattfinden und weitere Gebiete verloren gehen.
Ich unterstütze es nicht, aber so wird die Realität am Ende aussehen.
Was also dagegen unternehmen ?

Eventuell könnte die gesamte Nato daran etwas ändern, aber zu welchem Preis und sind wir als Nato darauf überhaupt vorbereitet?

Was will man Russland anbieten?
Nach Minsk2,  wird wohl kaum Vertrauen existieren. Merkel und Hollandes Interviews haben den Russen die Argumentation in die Hand gegeben, das dieses Abkommen nur genutzt wurde um Zeit zu gewinnen und die Ukraine aufzurüsten.









						„Absolut unerwartet“: Putin zeigt sich enttäuscht von Merkel wegen Äußerungen zur Ukraine
					

Die Altkanzlerin bezeichnete das Minsker Friedensabkommen von 2014 als einen Versuch, der Ukraine Zeit zu geben. Davon fühlt Putin sich angegriffen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				












						Putin: Merkel und Hollande haben in Minsk gelogen
					

Im Februar 2015 unterzeichnen die Ukraine und Russland das Minsker Abkommen. Das von Deutschland und Frankreich vermittelte Dokument sieht einen Friedensfahrplan für die Ostukraine vor - leere Worte, ist der russische Präsident Putin sieben Jahre später in seiner Neujahrsansprache überzeugt.




					www.n-tv.de
				




"
Anfang Dezember hatte Merkel in der "Zeit" erklärt, dass das Abkommen der Ukraine allerdings auch Zeit verschaffen sollte, "um stärker zu werden". Die Ukraine habe "diese Zeit auch genutzt, wie man heute sieht", führt Merkel in dem Gespräch aus. "Die Ukraine von 2014/15 ist nicht die Ukraine von heute. Wie man am Kampf um Debalzewe Anfang 2015 gesehen hat, hätte Putin sie damals leicht überrennen können."

Interessant der letzte Satz und die Frage warum er es dann nicht getan hat?

"Unter der Woche hat der frühere französische Präsident Hollande diese Sichtweise in einem Interview mit dem ukrainischen Portal "The Kyiv Independent" bestätigt. "Ja, in diesem Punkt hat Merkel recht", antwortet der 68-Jährige, als er auf die Aussagen der früheren Bundeskanzlerin angesprochen wird."

So ist Politik, nur wie weit will man gehen, wie das Problem lösen?
Auf der anderen Seite auch irgendwie komisch das beide ex Politiker so herumschwafeln.


Irgendwie muss eine friedliche Lösung gefunden werden. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vernunft beginnt wenn "Menschen" wie Du hier endlich aufhören zu posten, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz...


Du darfst mich gerne sachlich korrigieren, das wäre ein vernünftiger Ansatz.
Ich heiße den Krieg weder gut noch unterstütze ich ihn.
Während hier Waffenlieferungen unterstütz werden, die nur Tote auf beiden Seiten erzeugen, fordere ich eigentlich nur ein Ende der Kämpfe und Verhandlungen, erkläre meine Sicht und liefere dafür überwiegend westliche Quellen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2023)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, die BW hat - meine ich - auch den Leo 1 in Aufklärungseinheiten eingesetzt.


Hat sie, Leo 2 auch


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Während hier Waffenlieferungen unterstütz werden, die nur Tote auf beiden Seiten erzeugen, fordere ich eigentlich nur ein Ende der Kämpfe und Verhandlungen, erkläre meine Sicht und liefere dafür überwiegend westliche Quellen.


Das forderst du schon seit gefühlt 1000 Seiten in diesem Thread.  Putin verhandelt nur wenn die Ukraine die von ihr geraubten Gebiete aufgibt. Was natürlich absurd ist. Und die Ukraine hat das Recht sich zu verteidigen. Das sprichst du ihr die ganze Zeit ab. Nochmal: Russland hat die Ukraine überfallen und nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir in gewisser Weuse recht, nur das ist ein Punkt den ich am Anfang  immer anmahnte .
> Mit der Länge des Krieges, wird die Verhandlungsmasse der Ukraine immer kleiner.


Das ist schlicht falsch, denn der Kreml ist unter einem viel größeren Druck um so länger dieser Krieg dauert. Kurz vor dem Krieg besaß die Ukraine garkeinen Verhandlungsspielraum. Gestern, nach 6 Monaten Krieg, lehnte Kiew ein Waffenstillstandsangebot des Kremls ab um den Kampf fortzusetzen. So die wahren Relationen, und um so länger der Krieg dauert, um so größer der Verhandlungsspielraum für die Ukraine. Du solltest beachten dass das ein Krieg zwischen der USA und dem Herausforderer Russland ist. Die Ukraine als amerikanischer Stellvertreter wird warscheinlich so lange kämpfen, wie es die westl Kapazitäten zulassen. Gemessen daran, ist Russlands Verhandlungsspielraum in den letzten 6 Monaten stark geschrumpft, und nicht der des Westens. Dass die Russen einen langjährigen Stellungskrieg welcher sich abzeichnet, gewinnen, oder übhaupt kämpfen wollen, spricht auch nicht gerade für einen Verhandlungsspielraum zu ihren Gunsten. Am runden Tisch sind die Russen eindeutig in einer schlechteren Position und der Faktor Zeit ist nicht gut wie du sagst sondern verdammt schlecht für sie.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Du darfst mich gerne sachlich korrigieren, das wäre ein vernünftiger Ansatz.


Geht doch nicht, wie du schon seit hunderten Seiten, wieder, wieder und wieder bewiesen hast, also wozu.
Außer Ausweichen, Märchen(quellen) und Propaganda kommt bei dir nichts, wenn man auf einer sachlich-argumentativen Ebene ansetzt. 



Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich heiße den Krieg weder gut noch unterstütze ich ihn.


Die Existenz von international anerkannten Grenzen (ehemals auch von Russland selbst, unterzeichnet) der Ukraine "GmbH", Verzeihung "Kulturrussischen Neubürgern", heißt du scheinbar aber noch viel weniger gut.
Auch ganz anders als die permanent faschistoide und kriegslüsternde Wortwahl deiner Kumpels im Kreml, die du offensichtlich immer wieder sehr angmessen findest.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das forderst du schon seit gefühlt 1000 Seiten in diesem Thread.  Putin verhandelt nur wenn die Ukraine die von ihr geraubten Gebiete aufgibt. Was natürlich absurd ist. Und die Ukraine hat das Recht sich zu verteidigen. Das sprichst du ihr die ganze Zeit ab. Nochmal: Russland hat die Ukraine überfallen und nicht umgekehrt!



Natürlich, aber wie wollen sie ihr Recht durchsetzten?
Wie Lindsay Graham meinte : " Bis zum letzten Ukrainer" ? ( Video ein paar Seiten zurück)
Ihr könnt natürlich gerne über die moralische Seite diskutieren, nur ändert es etwas?
So wie es jetzt läuft,  kann es doch nicht bleiben?

Dieses Jahr wurde ein Einbruch des Bruttosozialproduktes der Ukraine um rund 30% vorhergesagt.








						Ukraine - Wirtschaftswachstum (BIP) bis 2027 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2021 hat das Wachstum des realen Bruttoinlandsprodukts in der Ukraine geschätzt rund 3,35 Prozent gegenüber dem Vorjahr betragen.




					de.statista.com
				




Wie sollen die Menschen dort leben?
Klar kann man nur emotional diskutieren, aber das löst nichts.

"Zuletzt gab es Gespräche über eine Verhandlungslösung in der Ukraine. Ein Bericht der _New York Times_ enthüllte anhaltende Debatten in der Biden-Regierung darüber, die Ukraine zu ermutigen, eher früher als später eine diplomatische Lösung anzustreben. Der Vorsitzende der Joint Chiefs of Staff, General Mark Milley, bekräftigte dieses Konto im Economic Club of New York . Er glaubte, dass die Zeit kommen würde, in der eine politische Lösung erreicht werden könnte, und schlug öffentlich vor, dass Kiew diesen Moment nutzen sollte. In einem anschließenden Interview erläuterte er seine Positionwo er feststellte, dass das ukrainische Militär das russische Militär bis zum Stillstand bekämpft hat. „Nun“, argumentierte er, „denken wir, dass es hier einige Möglichkeiten für diplomatische Lösungen gibt.“ Er fuhr fort, dass es eine sehr schwierige Aufgabe wäre, die Russen physisch vollständig aus der Ukraine zu vertreiben

Der ganze Artikel wurde von mir weiter oben verlinkt.





behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gestern, nach 6 Monaten Krieg, lehnte Kiew ein Waffenstillstandsangebot des Kremls ab um den Kampf fortzusetzen.


Meinst du das es klug war?
2 Tage Pause für die Kämpfer in Bachmut und anderswo?
Das findet man vielleicht gut wenn man weit entfernt im warmen sitzt.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Meinst du das es klug war?
> 2 Tage Pause für die Kämpfer in Bachmut und anderswo?
> Das findet man vielleicht gut wenn man weit entfernt im warmen sitzt.


Ja das meine ich. Bachmut ist eine Festung dazu gut versorgt, die die Russen auf absehbare Zeit nicht einnehmen werden. Wozu sollte man ihnen 2 Tage Zeit zur Versorgung schenken ? Was wäre daran klug ?


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Verhandlungen beginnen mit Maximaltorderungen, ist sicher der falsche Ansatz?


Also der Abzug der Russen sind die MINIMALFORDERUNGEN!

Maximalforderungen sind die, dass die Russen für den ÜBerfall auf den Nachbarn und die dort verursachten Schäden aufkommen müssen.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2023)

Generell mal was dazu wer derzeit in besserer Verhandlungsposition ist, besonders für dich Tschetan ist das ein ganz interessantes Video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SfY-TRtUn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschetan (6. Januar 2023)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Generell mal was dazu wer derzeit in besserer Verhandlungsposition ist, besonders für dich Tschetan ist das ein ganz interessantes Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ihn schon öfter angeschaut, aber er hat wenig eigenes beizutragen.
Vor Bachmut,  fällt Soledar.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Also der Abzug der Russen sind die MINIMALFORDERUNGEN!


Ich frage wieder nach der Umsetzung?


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn schon öfter angeschaut, aber er hat wenig eigenes beizutragen.
> Vor Bachmut,  fällt Soledar.
> 
> Ich frage wieder nach der Umsetzung?


Soledar ist eine Festung geworden dazu auf einer Anhöhe, es besteht dazu aus vielen Hochhäusern mit 35m Höhe , direkt im Hinterland ist das Salzbergwerk tief in Berg rein als perfekter Schutz für Vesorgung etc. 

Ohne zu fragen wie die Russen das bewerkstelligen wollen ohne zig tausende Männer zu opfern, wäre meine Frage mal wie lange sie das durchhalten wollen. Dort wartet doch nur der Tod..


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2023)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich frage wieder nach der Umsetzung?


Frage dich mal lieber wie die Russen auf lange Sicht das Gegenteil umsetzen wollen?


----------



## Tschetan (Samstag um 01:03)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Frage dich mal lieber wie die Russen auf lange Sicht das Gegenteil umsetzen wollen?


 
Das wird die Bevölkerung in den Gebieten bestimmen.
Wollten sie nach Russland gelingt es, wenn sie das nicht wollten, alles manipuliert und sie getäuscht wurden,
wird es nicht halten.
Ich bin Ossi und habe gesehen das nicht einmal 40 Jahre reichten, wenn das Volk es nicht will.
Es wird Russland arg strapazieren, was Putin eigentlich nicht wollte.

Jetzt müssen die Menschen gute Lebensbedingungen bekommen und das unter Sanktionen.
Nicht leicht,  wenn man die Erfahrungen in unserem Land sieht.


Hier aber ein Video mit Ritter, der sicher mehr Wissen und Ahnung besitzt als Herr Heinrich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0l9CgoqZHKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant hier seine Ausführungen zu den Rüstungsindustrien, ihren Fähig und Möglichkeiten.
Es kann helfen einige Dinge aus einem anderen Winkel zu betrachten.
Aktuell von Denis





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvl8g1OYqW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (Samstag um 09:44)

Meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass der Krieg a) von langer Hand geplant warund b) die gesamte korrupte russische Elite davon wusste.









						"Guardian": Oligarch Abramowitsch übertrug Kindern Vermögen vor Kriegsausbruch
					

Der Ex-Eigentümer des Fußballklubs Chelsea landete auf der Sanktionsliste von EU und Großbritannien – seine Familie nicht




					www.derstandard.de


----------



## Nightslaver (Samstag um 10:34)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Aktuell von Denis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist es mal wieder, andere haben in der Vergangenheit auf Davydov verlinkt und von Tschetan, "der ist nur Verkehrspilot und redet deshalb Unsinn".
Irgendwas passt gerade mal ganz gut in Tschetans Narativ, plötzlich wird von ihm Davydov verlinkt.  

*edit* Der Mann wird übrigens Denys geschrieben und nicht Denis, auch wenn es nur die ukrainische Schreibweise für den am Ende selben Namen sein mag.


----------



## Lotto (Samstag um 10:39)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um überhaupt verhandeln zu können, braucht man einen vertrauenswürdigen Verhandlungspartner. Aber die russische Regierung ist halt nicht mehr verhandlungswürdig.
> 
> Wenn dir dein Arbeitgeber dreimal kein Gehalt gezahlt hat, dann verhandelst du mit ihm auch nicht darüber, wieviel er dir für Ende nächsten Monats versprechen muss, damit du weiterarbeitest. Sondern du stellst deine Arbeit ein, solange bis er gezahlt hat oder sich zumindest irgend eine Form von Garantie einfällen lässt. Aber solange nicht sicher ist, dass du irgend eine Form erhalten wirst, wirst du keinen Finger mehr krum machen, vollkommen egal ein wie hohes Versprechen du in Verhandlungen herausschlagen könntest.
> 
> In dieser Situation ist die Ukraine: Russland hatte sie als Staat mit Gebietsanspruch anerkannt. Russland hatte sogar garantiert, ihre teritoriale Integrität zu schützen. Nichts davon war auch nur das Papier wert, auf dem es gedruckt war. Also warum sollte die Ukraine jetzt darüber verhandeln, ob sie den Anspruch auf irgend einen Quadratzentimeter ihres Territoriums aufgeben würde, wenn Russland dafür territoriale Integrität und Gebietshoheit für den Rest verspricht? Ein Versprechen von Putin ist gar nichts mehr wert, nicht einmal die Arbeitszeit für ein Verhandlungstreffen, geschweige denn irgendwelche Zugeständnisse.



Ja dann gibt es halt keine Verhandlungen. Denke Russland kann damit leben.


----------



## Tschetan (Samstag um 11:50)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da ist es mal wieder, andere haben in der Vergangenheit auf Davydov verlinkt und von Tschetan, "der ist nur Verkehrspilot und redet deshalb Unsinn".
> Irgendwas passt gerade mal ganz gut in Tschetans Narativ, plötzlich wird von ihm Davydov verlinkt.
> 
> *edit* Der Mann wird übrigens Denys geschrieben und nicht Denis, auch wenn es nur die ukrainische Schreibweise für den am Ende selben Namen sein mag.



Ich gebe euch, wenn es geht, am liebsten eure eigenen Quellen. 
Ändert nichts an meiner Einschätzung über ihn.
Leider hast du den anderen Veitrag mit Scott Ritter nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (Samstag um 12:21)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch, wenn es geht, am liebsten eure eigenen Quellen.


Du "gibst" was du meinst gerade deine windschiefen Meinungen deckt und oft genug peilst du dabei nicht einmal das, abseits der Überschrift und vielleicht noch ersten 3 Absätze, der Inhalt nicht wirklich deinen zusammengeschriebenen Stuß stützt.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Leider hast du den anderen Veitrag mit Scott Ritter nicht angeschaut.


Ein Mann der einmal im Leben mit seinem Standpunkt richtig lag, als er sagte das vom Irak 2001 keine Bedrohung durch Massenvernichtungswaffen ausing und der, besonders, seit 2021, schon rein faktisch, nur noch durch absurde Pro-Kreml Standpunkte und Interviews / Kolumnen mit und in Kreml-nahen Medien herraussticht, sowie scheinbar auch mit einem "Faible" für "Rollenspiele mit Minderjährigen Mädchen"?

Ich, wie die meisten Anderen hier, können unsere Zeit auch sinnvoller verbringen und überlassen das begeisterte "Sabbern", über die Äußerungen solcher Herren, dann lieber doch dir.

Zeit wäre nur das du es dann auch endlich einmal schaffen würdest dies für dich im stillen Kämmerchen zu tun, oder in den (geschlossenen) Social Media Gruppen, bei den ganzen anderen begeisterten weiß-blau-rot Fans, russischer Führerzaren und deren politischen "Weitsichten", wo du dann sicherlich auch die "Anerkennung" und "Zustimmung" für deinen Stuß bekommst, aber nicht weiter hier!


----------



## JePe (Samstag um 13:12)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Egal ob wir es gut , oder schlecht finden, anerkennen, oder nicht, Gebiete haben Referenden abgehalten und sind Russland beigetreten.
> Ich bewerte die rechtliche Seite nicht, aber wie will man dagegen vorgehen,  es ändern?



Ich habe mir gerade hier einen Ausweis bestellt und meine Strasse per Einwurfeinschreiben von der BRD GmbH losgesagt. Was gedenkst Du dagegen zu tun? Wie jetzt, das ist absurd?

Ansonsten - wenn das alles nichts taugt und nichts nuetzen wird, was die Ukraine da bekommen soll - warum schreist Du dann schon wieder speichelspritzend nach Verhandlungen? Dann ist Putin doch in vier Wochen in Kiew und der Drops gelutscht? Oder ist der Ruf nach Verhandlungen am Ende nur lautes Pfeifen im roten Wald, Genosse?


----------



## hoffgang (Samstag um 16:54)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss eine friedliche Lösung gefunden werden.


Indem der Westen geschlossen zusammensteht, die Ukraine mit allem unterstützt was diese benötigt um den Krieg zu gewinnen - dass wird der einzige Weg sein, Russland in eine Verhandlungsbereitschaft zu bringen die NICHT darauf besteht, dass Verhandlungen nur unter Einhaltung sämtlicher russischer Forderungen durchführbar sind.

Der Krieg kann in 5 Minuten beendet werden, Russland muss einfach nur gehen. Das wars. Sich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, zack ist Frieden. Oh die wollen das nicht? Und die Ukrainer wollen weiterkämpfen?
Ok, dann schicken wir am besten alles was wir entbehren können und dann nochwas obendrauf.

Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Niemand aus dem Westen zwingt die Ukrainer zum Kampf. Niemand. Nur du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass Putin seit Wochen mit Raketen und Drohnen Terror sät und die Ukrainer das einfach hinnehmen und sich ergeben. Die friedliche Lösung ist ganz einfach und liegt vollumfänglich in russischer Hand.


----------



## Sparanus (Samstag um 17:18)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das wars. Sich aus der Ukraine zurückziehen, zack ist Frieden.


Naive Vorstellung

Dann ruhen die Waffen, aber Frieden dauert.


----------



## Tekkla (Samstag um 18:28)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann ruhen die Waffen, aber Frieden dauert.


Die Koreaner haben auch keine "Frieden". Und wenn man es wie die Reichshansel und die von rechts Außen bei uns hält, dann haben selbst wir keinen "Frieden". Hoffgangs punkt ist aber vollkommen richtig. Der Aggressor muss lediglich mit seiner Tätigkeit in der Ukraine aufhören, und schon hat Tschetan sein Ziel erreicht - wenn es denn sein Ziel wäre...


----------



## Sparanus (Samstag um 20:51)

Das ist aber halt kein Frieden und das war gemeint.

Und ja wir sind uns einig, dass es auch erst einen Waffenstillstand geben kann, wenn die Russen die Ukraine verlassen.
Aber von welcher Ukraine reden wir im Falle eines Waffenstillstandes?
Von den völkerrechtlich anerkannten Grenzen oder von den faktischen Grenzen vom Februar.

Bei letzterem gibt es eventuell einen Waffenstillstand, aber damit wäre der Friede noch weit entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 21:16)

Ein interessanter Bericht über den Wagner Chef Prigoschin:

Wie mächtig ist Prigoschin?


----------



## Tschetan (Samstag um 21:37)

Ist es realistisch anzunehmen das sie Ukraine und Krim verlassen ?

Realistisch ist aber eher das.

"Langfristig und zahlenmäßig gesehen sind Russlands militärische Fähigkeiten trotz der schrecklichen Verluste nicht verschwunden“, fügte er hinzu."

"„Egal wie sehr sie in der Lage sind, die Munitionsproduktion zu steigern, einfache Mathematik sagt uns, dass sie immer noch etwa 10 Millionen (Patronen) auf Lager haben. Sie könnten in einem Jahr etwa 3,4 Millionen mehr produzieren, was bedeutet, dass sie genug Munition für at hätten mindestens noch ein Kriegsjahr, wenn nicht noch länger«, sagte der Oberst."

"„Stand heute hat Russland rund 9.000 Panzer in Reparatur- und Lagerstützpunkten. Sie sind nicht die modernsten oder neuesten, aber es sind trotzdem Panzer“, betonte der Oberst. „Auf der Grundlage, dass ungefähr drei (dieser) Panzer verwendet werden können, um einen (brauchbaren) Panzer herzustellen, sagt einfache Mathematik, dass Russland das Potenzial hat, mindestens weitere 3.000 Panzer einzuführen, was offensichtlich eine sehr, sehr große Zahl ist und stellt nicht nur eine Bedrohung für die Ukraine dar, sondern für alle anderen Nachbarländer", sagte er."









						EDF intelligence chief: Russia still has long-term offensive capabilities
					

Although Russia has lost a huge amount of equipment and personnel in Ukraine, the country's military has enough reserves to last for a very long time come, says commander of the Estonian Defense Forces' (EDF) intelligence center Colonel Margo Grosberg.




					news.err.ee
				





Sollen das rund hundert SPZ aus dem Westen ändern, die auch bemannt werden müssen?
Russland hat 300k mobilisiert und sie können sicher noch 300k in der nächsten Runde ausbilden und ausrüsten. 

Was wird passieren wenn vielleicht in einem halben Jahr der Krieg , trotz Heldenmut und Waffenlieferungen, verloren geht?
Die Verluste werden bekannt werden.
Man sollte daran denken, was in Deutschland und Russland nach dem 1. Weltkrieg passierte.

Hier wird meist vermutet das Russland verliert.
Was wenn nicht?


----------



## Kassalowski (Samstag um 22:06)

_"Ein hochrangiger griechischer Militär erklärte am Freitag auf BILD-Anfrage: Athen könnte auch eine spätere Lieferung der „Marder“ verkraften, sollte Deutschland zuerst die Ukraine beliefern wollen. „Die Verteidigungsfähigkeit Griechenlands wird nicht beeinträchtigt, wenn sich die Lieferung der Marder verzögert“, so der Militär."









						Ukraine-Krieg: Griechenland bereit auf „Marder“ zu warten
					

Woher sollen die 40 angekündigten „Marder“ kommen? Jetzt bietet Griechenland Hilfe an.




					www.bild.de
				



_


----------



## Nightslaver (Samstag um 22:16)

Tschetan schrieb:


> "„Egal wie sehr sie in der Lage sind, die Munitionsproduktion zu steigern, einfache Mathematik sagt uns, dass sie immer noch etwa 10 Millionen (Patronen) auf Lager haben. Sie könnten in einem Jahr etwa 3,4 Millionen mehr produzieren, was bedeutet, dass sie genug Munition für at hätten mindestens noch ein Kriegsjahr, wenn nicht noch länger«, sagte der Oberst."


Wenn die Zahlen stimmen, einfache mathematische Behauptungen sind schnell aufgestellt, aber wer und wie soll man es überprüfen, soll die russische Armee und Wagner, alleine um Bachmut, die letzten Wochen und Monate, pro Tag 20.000 bis 60.000 Schuss verfeuert haben. Geht man davon aus das es also im Schnitt in der Mitte davon ist, wären es etwa um die 35.000 Schuss pro Tag, auf 365 Tage wären das 12,7 Millionen Schuss pro Jahr, ohne andere Frontabschnitte.

Sie können also evt. noch ein Jahr wahllos rumballern, weil sie nach fast einen Jahr wahllosen rumballerns noch 10 Millionen Schuss eingelagert haben sollen und 3,4 Millionen, pro Jahr, produziert bekommen?

Schön, aber danach sieht es dann wohl düster aus, wenn man so weitermachen will wie bisher und niemanden findet der einem die Munition dafür gibt, weil dann wäre nach etwa 98 Tagen, bei 35.000 Schuss pro Tag, die Jahresproduktion alle und was machen sie dann die restlichen 267 Tage des Jahres, Stöckchen und Steine werfen?


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 22:22)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Was wird passieren wenn vielleicht in einem halben Jahr der Krieg , trotz Heldenmut und Waffenlieferungen, verloren geht?


Dann haben sie es wenigstens probiert. Was wäre wenn Russland gleich die Ukraine eingenommen hätte? Dann hätte Putin wahrscheinlich nicht davor zurückgeschreckt noch andere Staaten zu überfallen. Jetzt bekommt er seine Lektion.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Hier wird meist vermutet das Russland verliert.
> Was wenn nicht?


Du hoffst doch die ganze Zeit das die Ukraine verliert. Sonst würdest du nicht jeden Erfolg von ihnen schlecht reden.


----------



## behemoth85 (Samstag um 23:12)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ist es realistisch anzunehmen das sie Ukraine und Krim verlassen ?
> 
> Realistisch ist aber eher das.


Diese Frage stellt sich doch garnicht. Im Westen fachsimpeln wir darüber wie realistisch es ist dass die Ukraine die Krim befreien könnte.


----------



## Tekkla (Sonntag um 00:25)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich so sehr Minsk2 unterstützt.


Was die Russen brachen bevor die Tinte der Unterschriften trocken war...


Tschetan schrieb:


> Ihr habt gedacht das Russland wirtschaftlich zusammenbricht,


Das wird auch passieren. Wir sind - erst - knapp ein Jahr danach. Ich erinnere da gerne einmal an die Worte aus der Politik, dass die Sanktionen keinêm Sprint sondern einem Marathon gleichkommen.

Während wir uns hier im Westen immer mehr konsolidieren und dabei noch die Ukraine unterstützen, bringen Russen derweil weiter ihre Nachbarn um, während die "Freunde der Russen" im Iran mit Unruhen zu kämpfen haben, die Chinesen am Rande des Covid-Kollapses stehen und mit dem Neujahrsfest gerade ein Megasuperspreaderevent einfach passieren lassen und Nord Korea sich im Atomhimmel wähnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Sonntag um 01:50)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass der Krieg a) von langer Hand geplant warund b) die gesamte korrupte russische Elite davon wusste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Da steht ausdrücklich "nachdem" Drittstaaten mit Sanktionen im Falle eines Angriffskriegs gedroht haben. Abramowitsch ist sicherlich nah genug dran an den Zentren der Macht, um wenige Wochen vor Kriegsbeginn eine eigene Abschätzung der Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Angriffs zu treffen - und für die Übertragung von Eigentum an Familienangehörige braucht es keine 100% Sicherheit als Anlass, da würde es reichen wenn er eine 10% Wahrscheinlichkeit gesehen hat. Von daher würde ich aus dem Bericht hier nicht schlussfolgern, dass er in die Pläne eingeweiht war, auch wenn natürlich nichts dagegenspricht.

Für die "lange" Planung spielen Ereignisse aus Februar 22 aber eh keine Rolle. Interessanter wäre zu wissen, wer im Februar 20 Bescheid wusste. Oligarchen, die erst 2022 davon erfahren haben, würde ich schon nicht mehr zum aktiv beteiligten Kreis zählen - das sind Kumpel, die Putin netterweise rechtzeitig informiert hat, dass ihre Geschäfte in Gefahr sind, während weniger angesehene russische Größen wohl erst am Tag des Angriffs vor laufenden Kameras bloßgestellt wurden.




Lotto schrieb:


> Ja dann gibt es halt keine Verhandlungen. Denke Russland kann damit leben.



Bislang kann es das, wenn auch mehr schlecht als recht. Die Frage ist, wie sich das weiter entwickelt - Russland steht heute definitiv schlechter dar als vor einem Dreivierteljahr. Das gilt sowohl in der Ukraine als auch in der restlichen Landesverteidigung als auch bei den Staatsfinanzen als auch bei der Zustimmung der Bevölkerung. Die Ukraine dagegen ist heute militärisch stärker als je zuvor, hat ihre Versorgung bis auf weiteres im Griff und eine ungebrochene Moral sowie Truppenstärke. Ihr Territorium ist wieder gewachsen. Einzig die personellen Reserven sind geschrumpft, aber noch lange nicht in kritischem Maße, und mit den angekündigten Panzerlieferungen steht der nächste maßgebliche Aufrüstungsschritt an.

Ich rechne mittelfristig damit, dass sich Russlands Position für etwaige Verhandlungen weiter verschlechtern wird und dass sich der Kriegsverlauf einer Lösung ohne Verhandlungen zugunsten der Ukraine stärker annähert als einer Lösung ohne Verhandlungen zugunsten Russlands. Kann Russland damit leben? Sicherlich noch auf Jahre hinaus. Aber die Folgen dürfte das Land Jahrzehnte belasten.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch, wenn es geht, am liebsten eure eigenen Quellen.



Zu 1-2 Dutzend unglaubwürdigen Tatsachenbehauptungen gibst du bis heute rein gar nichts.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Bericht über den Wagner Chef Prigoschin:
> 
> Wie mächtig ist Prigoschin?



Hmm - klassisches Beispiel für "wenn die Headline auf einem Fragezeichen endet, lautet die Antwort nein oder es gibt keine". Prigoschins Truppe ist wichtig, das wusste man schon vorher, aber ob er sie kontrolliert oder ob er selbst konstrolliert wird, bleibt unklar.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn die Zahlen stimmen, einfache mathematische Behauptungen sind schnell aufgestellt, aber wer und wie soll man es überprüfen, soll die russische Armee und Wagner, alleine um Bachmut, die letzten Wochen und Monate, pro Tag 20.000 bis 60.000 Schuss verfeuert haben. Geht man davon aus das es also im Schnitt in der Mitte davon ist, wären es etwa um die 35.000 Schuss pro Tag, auf 365 Tage wären das 12,7 Millionen Schuss pro Jahr, ohne andere Frontabschnitte.
> 
> Sie können also evt. noch ein Jahr wahllos rumballern, weil sie nach fast einen Jahr wahllosen rumballerns noch 10 Millionen Schuss eingelagert haben sollen und 3,4 Millionen, pro Jahr, produziert bekommen?
> 
> Schön, aber danach sieht es dann wohl düster aus, wenn man so weitermachen will wie bisher und niemanden findet der einem die Munition dafür gibt, weil dann wäre nach etwa 98 Tagen, bei 35.000 Schuss pro Tag, die Jahresproduktion alle und was machen sie dann die restlichen 267 Tage des Jahres, Stöckchen und Steine werfen?



Bachmut ist auch Verhältnisse dieses Krieges kein Durchschnitt und Wagners Kämpfer nach eigener Aussage in etwa so effizient wie eine solide Mauer - "Stillstand". Den Verbrauch kann man also sicherlich deutlich skalieren und umgekehrt ist es ja nicht so, als würde die Ukraine aus laufender Produktion beliefert und könnte unendlich gegen halten. Wenn es als nötig erachtet wird, würde ich auch davon ausgehen, dass Russland die Produktion für einfache Dinge wie Munition bei Bedarf noch drastisch steigern kann. Putin hat alle nötigen Rohstoffe und Techniken im eigenen Land und bislang kaum Produktion auf Kriegswirtschaft umgestellt. Dass man die low-tech-Rüstungskapazitäten Russlands trockengelegt bekommt ist, denke ich, illusionistisch.

Aber spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle? Die Kampfhandlungen von Bachmut verbrauchen eins wesentlich schneller als Munition: Soldaten. Und an den meisten anderen Fronten entscheidet komplexere Technik wie Raketen, Drohnen, Artillerie und teilweise Panzer über Sieg oder Niederlage. Da hatte die Sowjetunion zwar auch erhebliche Kapazitäten, die Russland mittelfristig reaktivieren können dürfte, aber die der Ukraine zugesagten Rüstungsgüter werden pro Quartal ein Jahrzehnt moderner und irgendwann steht Russland mit 40 Jahren technologischem Rückstand auf dem Feld. Das geht für einen Angreifer selten gut aus, vollkommen egal wieviel Material er mobilisieren kann.


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 09:09)

> 02:49 Uhr
> Ministerpräsident: Ukraine hat größtes Minenfeld weltweit​
> Der russische Angriffskrieg in der Ukraine hat nach Angaben des ukrainischen Ministerpräsidenten Denys Schmyhal ein 250.000 Quadratkilometer großes Minenfeld in seinem Land geschaffen. "Es ist derzeit das größte Minenfeld weltweit", sagte Schmyhal in einem Interview der südkoreanischen Nachrichtenagentur Yonhap.
> 
> Das laut Schmyhal verminte Gebiet entspricht mehr als 40 Prozent der gesamten Landfläche der Ukraine. "Das macht es nicht nur schwer für Menschen zu reisen, sondern es verursacht auch größere Störungen in der Landwirtschaft, die eine unserer Hauptwirtschaftszweige ist", so der Ministerpräsident.


Da möchte ich auch nach Beendigung der Kampfhandlungen niemals unterwegs sein.
Selbst wenn da im großen Stil irgendwann mal geräumt wird, wird man nicht alle Landminen finden.


----------



## brooker (Sonntag um 21:42)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was die Russen brachen bevor die Tinte der Unterschriften trocken war...



Diese Aussage ist falsch!

1. Der ukrainische Präsident hat die von Putin vorgeschlagene Waffenruhe abgelehnt.

2. Folglich kann es auch kein mit Tinte unterzeichnetes Dokument geben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsiUodEPqQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------




RyzA schrieb:


> Da möchte ich auch nach Beendigung der Kampfhandlungen niemals unterwegs sein.
> Selbst wenn da im großen Stil irgendwann mal geräumt wird, wird man nicht alle Landminen finden.



... und wer hat dieses Minenfeld oder diese Minenfelder geschaffen? Und wann?


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 21:46)

brooker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch.
> 
> 1. Der ukrainische Präsident hat die von Putin vorgeschlagene Waffenruhe abgelehnt.


Weil sie eine Mega-Verarsche ist.


brooker schrieb:


> ... und wer hat dieses Minenfeld oder diese Minenfelder geschaffen? Und wann?


Soviel ich weiß beide Konfliktparteien.


----------



## brooker (Sonntag um 22:20)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil sie eine Mega-Verarsche ist.



... wer sagt das? Ich habe es als eine Chance für die Leute und ihren gemeinsamen Glauben gesehen. Aber nach der unmissverständlichen Antwort aus Kiew wird es vermutlich auf ewig unbeantwortet bleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (Sonntag um 22:34)

brooker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch!
> 
> 1. Der ukrainische Präsident hat die von Putin vorgeschlagene Waffenruhe abgelehnt.
> 
> 2. Folglich kann es auch kein mit Tinte unterzeichnetes Dokument geben.


Lesen und Verstehen nicht dein Ding?
Es ging um Minsk 2 und du kommst mit der "Waffenruhe" vom Wochenende.


----------



## JePe (Sonntag um 22:36)

brooker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch!



Sei schlau, stell Dich dumm? Der User, den Du zitiert hast, hat sich auf Minsk 2 bezogen - und das wurde sehr wohl von Russland gebrochen, indem man nur Tage nach der Unterzeichnung Debalzewo erobert hat. Die Aussage ist also: richtig.



brooker schrieb:


> ... und wer hat dieses Minenfeld oder diese Minenfelder geschaffen? Und wann?



Natuerlich die Ukraine selbst. Oder was soll Deine vergiftete Frage anderes implizieren?



brooker schrieb:


> Ich werde auf alle Fragen so schnell es mir möglich ist eingegen. Wird vermutlich aber leider nicht morgen oder übermorgen klappen.



Das war im November. Wann ist es denn soweit?


----------



## Tekkla (Montag um 00:12)

brooker schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch!


Es ging um Minsk II, Herr Oberschlau.









						Minsk II – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nightslaver (Montag um 17:59)

Es könnte Bewegung in die Causa "westliche Kampfpanzer für die Ukraine" kommen.
Laut dem Sender Sky News erwägt die britische Regierung wohl (vorraussichtlich 10) Challenger 2 an die Ukraine liefern zu wollen, auch um damit anderen Regierungen einen Schritt hin, Kampfpanzer zu liefern, zu "erleichtern" (nach Deutschland schielend).

Der Challenger 2 wäre natürlich ein großartiger Panzer für die ukrainsiche Armee (sofern auch die Wartung klappt), auch wenn seine 120mm Zugrohrkanone nicht mehr ganz "state of the art" sein mag, im Vergleich zu den modernsten 120mm Glattrohrkanonen und er wie ein Loch schluckt, ist er ansonsten ein absolut zeitgemäßer Kampfpanzer, der wohl jedes russische t-Modell, in der Ukraine, sehr gut und effektiv bekämpfen können sollte. 









						Großbritannien erwägt Kampfpanzer-Lieferung an Ukraine
					

Großbritannien erwägt einem Bericht des TV-Senders Sky News zufolge die Lieferung von Kampfpanzern an die Ukraine. Die News zum Krieg in der Ukraine im Live-Ticker.




					web.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQvzNJpoZEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (Montag um 20:21)

Interessant, kurz nachdem Polen zurückrudert und sagt es würde nicht dutzende Leos liefern.


----------



## Nightslaver (Montag um 20:35)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, kurz nachdem Polen zurückrudert und sagt es würde nicht dutzende Leos liefern.


Interessant wäre, wenn es sich bestätigt ihn zu liefern, vorher noch die 120mmm Zugrohrkanone gegen eine 120mm Glattrohrkanone von Rheinmetall zu tauschen, was kein großer Aufwand sein sollte, da es die Umbauten (welche nicht sehr umfangreich waren) und Tests dazu 2006 bereits gab, als man von der britischen Armee das bereits schon einmal erwogen hatte, alle Kanonen der Challenger 2 auf Glattrohr zu wechseln.

Das würde die Munitionsversorgung wesentlich verbessern und vereinfachen, da die Munition der britischen Zugrohrkanone natürlich wieder nicht mit NATO-Standard kompatibel ist und Munition, wie schon beim französischen AMX-10 RC, dadurch dann nur von GB selbst geliefert werden kann.


----------



## behemoth85 (Montag um 20:37)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessant, kurz nachdem Polen zurückrudert und sagt es würde nicht dutzende Leos liefern.


Gibt es dazu eine Quelle ? Nach meinen Infos macht Polen Druck eben doch Leos in die Ukraine zu schicken, aber in einer Koalition mit anderen Ländern. Berlin macht dem Vorhaben aber einen Strich durch die Rechnung und gibt kein grünes Licht für die Leos.









						Ukraine-Liveblog: ++ Kiew: Bisherige Waffenlieferungen reichen nicht ++
					

Die Ukraine hat nach Angaben von Außenminister Kuleba Bedarf an weiteren Waffen aus dem Westen angemeldet. NATO und EU streben offenbar eine "neue Stufe" der Kooperation an. Die aktuellen Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Kassalowski (Montag um 21:16)

_"Vor zwei Tagen kündigte Meta die Zerschlagung der "größten und komplexesten russischen Operation" seit Kriegsbeginn an"

"Die neue Untersuchung des __ISDglobal__ deckt das ganze Ausmaß der Kreml-freundlichen Einflussoperation auf, die sich über Social-Media-Platformen, geklonte Websiten und gefälschte Videos erstreckt. Die vollständigen Analyse:"_









						Thread by @ISD_Germany on Thread Reader App
					

@ISD_Germany: Die neue Untersuchung des @ISDglobal deckt das ganze Ausmaß der Kreml-freundlichen Einflussoperation auf, die sich über Social-Media-Platformen, geklonte Websiten und gefälschte Videos erstreckt. Die v...…




					threadreaderapp.com
				




Wahlweise direkt auch hier das Original - dann allerdings auf englisch:








						Pro-Kremlin Network Impersonates Legitimate Websites and Floods Social Media with Lies
					

ISD has uncovered a large-scale Russian influence operation which has been targeting European audiences with disinformation and pro-Kremlin messages.



					www.isdglobal.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Montag um 21:19)

brooker schrieb:


> ... wer sagt das? Ich habe es als eine Chance für die Leute und ihren gemeinsamen Glauben gesehen. Aber nach der unmissverständlichen Antwort aus Kiew wird es vermutlich auf ewig unbeantwortet bleiben.



Ich weiß nicht, ob du es verpasst hast, aber ettliche Ukrainer haben, mit offiziellem Segen und Messen der ukrainischen Kirche, dieses Jahr sogar Weihnachten nach gregorianischem Kalender gefeiert, um sich vom Moskauer Patriachat abzugrenzen.
Russland hat sie währenddessen mit Raketen beschossen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das würde die Munitionsversorgung wesentlich verbessern und vereinfachen, da die Munition der britischen Zugrohrkanone natürlich wieder nicht mit NATO-Standard kompatibel ist und Munition, wie schon beim französischen AMX-10 RC, dadurch dann nur von GB selbst geliefert werden kann.



Hat die Ukraine denn bislang irgendwas mit 120-mm-NATO-Munition im Einsatz? Wenn nicht ist der Unterschied erst einmal Banane. Solange niemand anderes aktuelle Panzer liefert, muss die Ukraine irgend einen zusätzlichen Munitionstyp einführen und die Briten dürften mehr als genug Reserven haben, um 10 Exemplare zu versorgen. Und ich glaube ein reines 120-mm-Upgrade für den Challenger 2 wurde auch nie zur Serien-/Kampfreife entwickelt. Die "3" Ausbaustufe erhält auch einen überarbeiteten Turm, der lässt sich nicht mal eben schnell aus dem Hut zaubern. 

Die Kosten dafür respektive die einhergehende Aussortierung von Exemplaren, die nicht umgerüstet werden sollen, dürfte auch der Hauptgrund sein, warum die Briten aktuelle MBTs abzugeben haben. Rein technisch ist der Challenger 2 jedenfalls ein Sahnestück für die Anforderungen der Ukraine. Bis zur x-ten Ausbaustufe des M1A2 war afaik kein westlicher Panzer besser geschützt und die etwas geringere Mobilität bzw. der höhere Verbrauch stören bei den geringen Frontverschiebungen in der Ukraine nicht, die etwas schwächere Bewaffnung vermutlich auch nicht - der Challenger 2 wurde explizit gegen die Modelle konstruiert, die Russland jetzt hervorkramt.

Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass wenn-sicher-Westen-in-einer-fernen-Zukunft-mal-dazu-durchringt etwas Schlagkräftiges zuliefern, dass es dann entweder aus griechischer Ausmusterung oder aber afaik immer noch bestehenden deutschen Halden einen Schwung Leo 1 gäbe. Aber der wäre als hochmobiles Design halt das genaue Gegenteil vom Challenger 2 und wesentlich schlechter geeignet. (Wenn auch sicherlich willkommen.)


----------



## Nightslaver (Montag um 21:33)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat die Ukraine denn bislang irgendwas mit 120-mm-NATO-Munition im Einsatz? Wenn nicht ist der Unterschied erst einmal Banane. Solange niemand anderes aktuelle Panzer liefert, muss die Ukraine irgend einen zusätzlichen Munitionstyp einführen und die Briten dürften mehr als genug Reserven haben, um 10 Exemplare zu versorgen.


Nur ist dann eigentlich, im Moment, davon auszugehen, das andere Panzer folgen werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich glaube ein reines 120-mm-Upgrade für den Challenger 2 wurde auch nie zur Serien-/Kampfreife entwickelt. Die "3" Ausbaustufe erhält auch einen überarbeiteten Turm, der lässt sich nicht mal eben schnell aus dem Hut zaubern.


Sie haben in jedenfall die Kanonen in den Turm gebaut und Beschusstests damit durchgeführt, inwieweit die 120mm L/55 Glattrohrkanone da nun, beim aktuellen Turm ergonomisch ungünstig ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber sicherlich müsste zumindest der Munitionsbunker dann entsprechend angepasst werden, wenn man die Munition nicht im Kampfraum lagenr will, was evt. auch Umbauarbeiten erfordern wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die etwas schwächere Bewaffnung vermutlich auch nicht - der Challenger 2 wurde explizit gegen die Modelle konstruiert, die Russland jetzt hervorkramt.


Gegen den relativ aktuellen T-90M könnte sie, je nach Einschlagsstelle an die Grenzen kommen, natürlich davon abhängig welche Munition die Briten auch den Ukrainern, für den Challenger 2, geben werden.
Wenn sie ihre aktuellste APFSDS Munition, mit abgereicherten Uran, mitschicken, wird wohl auch der der T-90M ziemlich leicht zu knacken sein, da die 120mm Zugrohrkanone der Briten zwar bzgl. Penetrationsleistung schwächer als die aktuelle 120mm Glattrohrkanone L/55 ist ist, aber mit der aktuellsten APFSDS auch nicht soviel schwächer, das sie keine Panzerung T-90M relativ sicher geknackt bekommt.

Warum die Briten beim Upgrade auf Challenger 3 nun doch ihre Zugrohrkanone wechseln, dürfte ehr darin begründet sein das man nach 2030, bei modernsten Panzern dann doch einen schon sehr wesentlichen Nachteil haben wird, auch bei der Penetrationsleistung gegenüber von 125mm und 130mm Glattrohrkanonen und die Munition für die Zugrohrkanone, wie auch die Kanone selbst, einfach auch technisch an ihren Limits angekommen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass wenn-sicher-Westen-in-einer-fernen-Zukunft-mal-dazu-durchringt etwas Schlagkräftiges zuliefern, dass es dann entweder aus griechischer Ausmusterung oder aber afaik immer noch bestehenden deutschen Halden einen Schwung Leo 1 gäbe.


Ich denke die Briten erkennen einfach das man mit 100 Leopard 1 alleine 2023 nicht mehr weiterkommen wird, das wäre 2022 noch ok gewesen, wenn man nach Februar den Entschluss schnell gefasst hätte.

Die Ukraine braucht daher definitiv technisch mehr moderneres und vor allen mit mehr Schlagkraft, wenn man schon keine großen Zahlen liefern kann und das kann man nicht und wird man auch auf absehbare Zeit nicht können, da die Rüstungsindustrie nicht die Kapazität hat und nicht so schnell aufgebaut bekommt (hielt ja niemand die letzten 10 Monate scheinbar für wichtig genug).

Also muss Qualität die Quanität ersetzen, der Challenger 2 wäre und ist dahingehend definitiv die richtige Wahl, auch wenn es schon noch mehr als 10 sein sollten, aber bei irgend einer Zahl muss man ja mal anfangen und kann immer noch nachliefern, auch vor dem Hintergrund das Leopard 2 immer noch die bessere Wahl wären, da mehr Länder die ihn nutzen, mehr Länder die ihn warten und rearieren können, mehr Länder die Munition für ihn haben.


----------



## Sparanus (Montag um 23:49)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das würde die Munitionsversorgung wesentlich verbessern und vereinfachen, da die Munition der britischen Zugrohrkanone natürlich wieder nicht mit NATO-Standard kompatibel ist und Munition


Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, ich hatte mich letztens mit einem Panzerkameraden darüber unterhalten, dass man nichtmal so einfach zwischen Leo 2 und M1 die Munition auswechseln kann, wenn man sich beste Ergebnisse erhofft auch wenn beides Rheinmetall Kanonen sind. Vielleicht ist es aber auch gar nicht so schwerwiegend @hoffgang ?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Quelle ?


Ja, die Berichte selbst. Warum stellte Polen jetzt im nachhinein nochmal explizit klar, dass man keine dutzenden abgeben wird (und ohne Partner gar keine)?








						Poland ready to give Ukraine "symbolic" number of Leopard tanks
					

Warsaw has confirmed that it is ready to transfer several German Leopard tanks to Ukraine, Polish radio station Radio ZET reported on Jan. 9, citing the head of the International Policy Bureau in the Chancellery of the President of Poland, Jakub Kumoch.




					english.nv.ua


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Dienstag um 00:29)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum die Briten beim Upgrade auf Challenger 3 nun doch ihre Zugrohrkanone wechseln, dürfte ehr darin begründet sein das man nach 2030, bei modernsten Panzern dann doch einen schon sehr wesentlichen Nachteil haben wird, auch bei der Penetrationsleistung gegenüber von 125mm und 130mm Glattrohrkanonen und die Munition für die Zugrohrkanone, wie auch die Kanone selbst, einfach auch technisch an ihren Limits angekommen ist.



Die APFSDS waren doch ohnehin immer nur eine Notlösung. Konstruiert ist das Ding für HESH, aber irgendwann hat das gegen neue Panzer halt gar nicht mehr geholfen und man kam mit Kugellagern an. Gegen alte Panzer, gegen Artillerie und vor allem gegen Infanteriebfestigungen bringt der Challenger 2 aber mit seiner Stammunition laut Wiki 4,2 kg Sprengstoff ins Ziel, während die HE Leopard 2 nur 2,2 kg hat, zudem in einer gegen gehärtete Ziele weniger wirkungsvollen Konfiguration und das ganze wohl auch noch mit geringerer Zielgenauigkeit auf große Entfernung.



> Ich denke die Briten erkennen einfach das man mit 100 Leopard 1 alleine 2023 nicht mehr weiterkommen wird, das wäre 2022 noch ok gewesen, wenn man nach Februar den Entschluss schnell gefasst hätte.



Ich glaube mit 100 Leo 1 käme man trotz allem weiter als mit 10 Challenger 2  .



> Also muss Qualität die Quanität ersetzen, der Challenger 2 wäre und ist dahingehend definitiv die richtige Wahl, auch wenn es schon noch mehr als 10 sein sollten, aber bei irgend einer Zahl muss man ja mal anfangen und kann immer noch nachliefern, auch vor dem Hintergrund das Leopard 2 immer noch die bessere Wahl wären, da mehr Länder die ihn nutzen, mehr Länder die ihn warten und rearieren können, mehr Länder die Munition für ihn haben.



Bei Leopard 2 besteht halt auch Eigenbedarf. Den mustert noch niemand aus und mit Ausnahme der USA (die in den letzten Jahren ihr Heer aber allgemein geschrumpft und deswegen vieles abgestellt haben) hat die Ukraine bislang afaik nur die PzH2000 und Iris-T an aktuellen Systemen bekommen. Alles andere wird aus Überschuss bestritten und bei den mittelalten Systemen oft genug auch erst dann abgegeben, wenn der Abgebende seinerseits die Lieferung eines Nachfolgers absehen kann. Und wie du selbst sagst: So wirklich geliefert wird da noch nicht, die meisten haben nicht einmal bestellt. 

Was in Anbetracht der großen Versprechungen aber wenig finalen Angeboten der Industrie auch nachvollziehbar ist. Bis der Puma voll einsatzbereit ist, wird seine Bestellung wohl 20ten Geburstag feiern, die ursprüngliche Ausschreibung  25ten. Man stelle sich vor, wir hätten die Marder schon bei Vertragsunterzeichnung verschrottet oder verschenkt.)

Aber wie schon gesagt: Man sollte es nicht abwerten, der Westen "alten Schrott" aus dem kalten Krieg in der Ukraine entsorgt. Außer bei der Raketenabwehr ist das nicht selten genau das, was die Ukraine braucht. Weil sie überwiegend eben nicht mit T-90M, sondern mit Technik aus dem kalten Krieg angegriffen wird. Das große Problem ist, dass sie auch Stückzahlen wie im kalten Krieg bräuchte.


----------



## Nightslaver (Dienstag um 09:34)

Warum muss sich der Mann nur jedes einzelne mal, wenn es um Waffen für die Ukraine geht, zum Affen machen?



> *Bundeskanzler Scholz* verteidigte seinen Kurs bei den Waffenlieferungen in die Ukraine. Bei einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung der Berliner SPD* trat* er *Vorwürfen entgegen, er gehe dabei zu zögerlich vor*. "*Deutschland ist ganz weit vorne bei der Unterstützung der Ukraine*", sagte Scholz.


Wenn du eigentlich einen Sprint laufen müsstest, während alle nur in der Geschwindigkeit eines Spaziergängers, oder Joggers, unterwegs sind und du permanent zögerst dein Tempo zu erhöhen, kannst du ganz vorne dabei sein, viel zu langsam bist und bleibst du trotzdem.









						Situation in Soledar spitzt sich weiter zu - Die Lage im Überblick
					

In der östlichen Stadt Soledar geraten ukrainische Soldaten zunehmend unter Druck. Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj versucht, seinen Landsleuten Mut zu machen, zeichnet aber zugleich ein düsteres Bild. So ist die Lage in der Ukraine aktuell.




					web.de


----------



## hoffgang (Dienstag um 09:51)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, ich hatte mich letztens mit einem Panzerkameraden darüber unterhalten, dass man nichtmal so einfach zwischen Leo 2 und M1 die Munition auswechseln kann, wenn man sich beste Ergebnisse erhofft auch wenn beides Rheinmetall Kanonen sind. Vielleicht ist es aber auch gar nicht so schwerwiegend @hoffgang ?



Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, dafür gibts Gründe.

Zunächst muss man feststellen, die US Panzer mit 120mm Kanone nutzen die RH120 als Bezeichung M256, das ist dieselbe Kanone wie auf dem Leo 2 A4/A5, dort als L/44 bezeichnet.
Aber: Die Amis nutzen z.b. Wuchteschosse mit abgereichtertem Uran, wir mit Wolfram. Daraus ergeben sich andere Flugeigenschaften, anderer notwendiger Druck, damit unterschiedliche Treibladung etc. Die Kanone kann das ab (sollte), aber der Feuerleitrechner in einem Leo2 A4 wird ggf. mit der Muni mit Uran nicht treffen, einfach weil seine Werte auf die Munition mit Wolframgeschoss ausgelegt sind, ergo wird die notwendige Erhöhung auf die Zielentfernung bzw. der Vorhalt falsch berechnet und die Erstschusstrefferwahrscheinlichkeit sinkt - was ja einer der wesentlichen Vorteile dieses Waffensystemes sind. Sollte auf kurze Entfernungen kein Problem darstellen, da fliegt KE eh fast gerade, aber auf größere Entfernung (>2000m) macht sich das bemerkbar.

Ggf. sorgen Unterschiede bei der Treibladung zu einer stärkeren Abnutzung der Rohrrücklaufbremse, das sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben, imho könnte man, sofern man die Werte dem Feuerleitrechner zuführt, die Muni recht einfach austauschen. Bedingung dafür ist, dass die Waffenanlage als solches identisch ist, also Sensorik, Feuerleitrechner etc. und nicht nur die Kanone - aber auch hier sollte das möglich sein, es müssen einfach nur die ballistischen Werte der Munition entsprechend in den Feuerleitrechner gebracht werden und die Möglichkeit, beim laden der Muni dem Rechner anzuzeigen, welche Munition man ins Rohr gestopft hat. Denn wenn der Ladeschütze MZ lädt und KE tastet, nunja, dann geht das weit daneben


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 11:25)

Danke, also nicht ganz so kritisch wie teilweise bei der 7,62er


----------



## hoffgang (Dienstag um 12:01)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, also nicht ganz so kritisch wie teilweise bei der 7,62er


Doch schon, weil man nicht mal eben den Feuerleitrechner ständig hin und herswitchen kann.
Es sollte schon EINE Munitionsart dauerhaft verfügbar sein sonst kommt man über kurz oder lang in Probleme - oder, je nach Kapazität des Feuerleitrechners, erweitert man die Selektionsmöglichkeiten für die Munition und baut nen neuen Taster ein (ka wieviele Selektionsmöglichkeiten der aktuelle hat, ich saß schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr aufm Bock).

Ich würde sagen, das sind überwindbare Hindernisse.
Zumal: Sollte! Leo2A6/A7 geliefert werden, also L/55 dann sind unterschiede in der Treibladung zu vernachlässigen, da die Kanone ja für die letzte Version der LKEII ausgelegt wurde - aber da glaub ich nicht dran


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 12:36)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Doch schon, weil man nicht mal eben den Feuerleitrechner ständig hin und herswitchen kann.


Warte, das Ding hat echt nur ne geringe Zahl an Munitionsarten die man im Rechner speichern kann?
Oh man, vlt bei Technik aus den 80ern verständlich (Speicher knapp), aber wenn das heute noch so ist, dann ist das peinlich.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 12:42)

> 12:39 Uhr
> Kreml-Sprecher wirf westlichen Staaten Zynismus vor​
> Kreml-Sprecher Dmitri Peskow wirft Kiew und "einigen westlichen Anführern" vor, zynisch auf die von Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin vorgeschlagene Feuerpause anlässlich des orthodoxen Weihnachtsfest am vergangenen Wochenende reagiert zu haben.
> 
> ...


Ich frage mich wer hier zynischer ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (Dienstag um 12:49)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warte, das Ding hat echt nur ne geringe Zahl an Munitionsarten die man im Rechner speichern kann?
> Oh man, vlt bei Technik aus den 80ern verständlich (Speicher knapp), aber wenn das heute noch so ist, dann ist das peinlich.


In den neusten Ausführungen des Leopard 2 sollte es eigentlich problemlos möglich sein die Daten für andere Munition schnell "aufzuspielen", da sollte weder Speicher, noch "ein Knopf", eine Limitierung darstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 12:51)

Richtig sollte, aber grade wenn es um Hardware geht die was aushalten muss wird gerne noch quasi antikes Zeug verwendet, man denke mal an die Raumfahrt als Extrembeispiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (Dienstag um 13:05)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Richtig sollte, aber grade wenn es um Hardware geht die was aushalten muss wird gerne noch quasi antikes Zeug verwendet, man denke mal an die Raumfahrt als Extrembeispiel.


Nur das der Vergleich hinkt.
In der Raumfahrt ist ein Upgrade (gerade bei Satelliten) schwierig (muss üblicherweise im Weltraum durchgeführt werden, im Außeneinsatz, da runterbringen, upgraden, hochschießen, unpraktikabel) und meist weit kostenaufwendiger (gerade das hochfliegen, weniger zwingend immer das technische und Software Upgrade selbst).

Gerade dadrum vermeidet man in der Raumfahrt auch Upgrades, die nicht wirklich unbedingt sein müssen und nach spätestens ein bis drei Jahrzehnten kommt dann auch noch dazu das ein "Upgrade" immer unmöglicher wird, da zunehmend Inkompatiblität zu Technik Ist, was den tausch gegen komplett Neu meistens direkt auch schon wieder praktikabler macht.

Wenn in einer Armee "steinalte" Technik benutzt wird hat das ehr zwei Gründe, entweder man kann es sich als Staat schlicht nicht leisten, oder man spart die Armee, bewusst, kaputt und auch wenn letzteres in der Bundeswehr, Stellenweise, durch alle Waffengattungen, die letzten Jahrzehnte durchaus stattfand betraff es ehr nicht so sehr den Leopard 2 als Waffensystem selbst, auch wenn auch dort nicht alle Fahrzeuge Stand 2a7 sein mögen.


----------



## hoffgang (Dienstag um 13:23)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warte, das Ding hat echt nur ne geringe Zahl an Munitionsarten die man im Rechner speichern kann?
> Oh man, vlt bei Technik aus den 80ern verständlich (Speicher knapp), aber wenn das heute noch so ist, dann ist das peinlich.



Die Kanone wurde in den 70ern entwickelt, die ursprüngliche Feuerleitanlage hat da ebenfalls gestartet.
Ka, wieviel Speicher da drauf ist, ich kann nur sagen, auf den 2A4-2A6 waren die Daten der DEU Mun drauf, was anderes konnte der LS auch nicht tasten.
Und DEU KE zu US KE wird anders fliegen, weil schon alleine unterschiedlich schnell.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In den neusten Ausführungen des Leopard 2 sollte es eigentlich problemlos möglich sein die Daten für andere Munition schnell "aufzuspielen", da sollte weder Speicher, noch "ein Knopf", eine Limitierung darstellen.


Naja, wenn du sagen wir 6 Munsorten hast, aber nur 4 Knöpfe, dann musst du den Taster nachrüsten, sonst fehlen 2.
Bitte bedenken, das Ding ist nicht darauf ausgelegt eine andere Mun zu verschießen als jene die im Bestand der BW ist.

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne (und ich find keine Bilder davon) gibts 4 Taster, aber frag mich nicht ob die mit ÜbMun belegt sind, das ist jetzt echt 15 Jahre her.

Und man darf nicht vergessen, so ne Feuerleitanlage ist ja nicht ein einfaches System  Das hab ich im Schießlehrer 120mm lernen dürfen. Aber, Sie tut genau das was sie tun muss und das sehr sehr zuverlässig. Es ist ja auch nicht kompliziert, da werden Werte eingegeben und daraus errechnet der Computer stumpf einen Haltepunkt. Mehr macht das System am Ende ja nicht. Aber dazu muss es halt wissen, was hab ich geladen und wie sind die ballistischen Eigenschaften davon. Und diese Eingabe erfolgt manuell durch den Ladeschützen und hier sind die Eingabemöglichkeiten begrenzt.

Neuere Varianten des Leo2 werden hier moderner aufgestellt sein, alleine durch die Optik & Optronikupdates der A5 / A6 Reihen. Aber WENN wir Leo2 an die Ukraine liefern, dann höchstwahrscheinlich Leo2 A4 und wenngleich ich diesen Panzer wirklich mag, weil er noch so richtig Power hat, er wird halt langsam antik.


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 13:37)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> n der Raumfahrt ist ein Upgrade (gerade bei Satelliten) schwierig (muss üblicherweise im Weltraum durchgeführt werden


Du verstehst mich falsch, ich rede von denen die man aktuell noch startet.

Und auch Waffensysteme die ansich hochmodern sind laufen mit aus ziviler Sicht uralter Technik.

Die aktualisierte Panzerhaubitze 2000 nutzt einen Pentium 3 und das System gehört zu den modernsten der Welt, nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## hoffgang (Dienstag um 14:52)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die aktualisierte Panzerhaubitze 2000 nutzt einen Pentium 3 und das System gehört zu den modernsten der Welt, nur so als Beispiel.



But can it run Cryis.. or at least Doom?


----------



## Optiki (Dienstag um 18:36)

Wagner scheint es geschafft zu haben, zumindest schon erste Teile der Stadt Soledar einzunehmen 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1612857484049551360

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler: als Bild für unseren Geschichtsprofessor 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





man beachte die Tarnung und die nicht vorhandenen Markierungen 


Wenn man jetzt den Ukrainern die Panzer gibt, trainiert man jetzt die Einheiten im Ausland und nimmt man dafür Anfänger oder nimmt wichtige Einheiten von der Front. 

die 46 Brigade der Ukrainer wirkt in dem Video nicht gerade professionell, aber nach den nächsten Tagen wird die wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr kampfähig sein 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1612728364653244419

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 20:33)

> 19:15 Uhr
> Ukraine wappnet sich für möglichen Angriff auf Kiew​
> Das ukrainische Militär bereitet sich auf einen möglichen neuen Angriff russischer Bodentruppen aus Belarus in Richtung der Hauptstadt Kiew vor. Dazu seien bereits Abwehrstellungen im Norden des Landes vorbereitet oder verstärkt worden, teilte der für die Verteidigung Kiews zuständige Generalleutnant Olexij Pawljuk mit. Um schnelle Panzervorstöße russischer Einheiten zu verhindern, seien an allen für Panzer zugänglichen Stellen größere Minenfelder angelegt worden. Wenn die Angreifer diese Sperren nicht überwinden könnten, sei es für die ukrainische Artillerie einfacher, die Truppenansammlungen zu zerschlagen.
> 
> ...


Damit muß man rechnen. Doof ist nur das die Truppen dann woanders fehlen.
Aber Kiew muß mit allen Mitteln gehalten werden. Wenn diese Stadt fällt dann vermutlich die gesamte Ukraine.


----------



## Nightslaver (Dienstag um 20:42)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit muß man rechnen. Doof ist nur das die Truppen dann woanders fehlen.
> Aber Kiew muß mit allen Mitteln gehalten werden. Wenn diese Stadt fällt dann vermutlich die gesamte Ukraine.


Ich will und man soll niemals nie sagen, aber ich denke nach wie vor nicht das wir auf absehbare Zeit eine neue russische Offensive aus Bellarus sehen werden.
Für mich sieht es im Moment noch danach aus, als würde Russland Bellarus vor allen dazu benutzen wollen bei weiteren eigenen Mobilisierungen, diese größer ausfallen lassen zu können, indem man bellarussische Infrastruktur und militärische Ausbilder mitnutzt und dafür braucht man natürlich auch einen gewissen "Fuhrpark".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Dienstag um 20:57)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum muss sich der Mann nur jedes einzelne mal, wenn es um Waffen für die Ukraine geht, zum Affen machen?



Weil er Scholz ist? Der kann sich auch nicht zu Klimawandel, Corona, Wirtschaft, EU oder selbst seine eigene Personalpolitik äußern, ohne dass man ihm eine Banane reinschieben möchte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich will und man soll niemals nie sagen, aber ich denke nach wie vor nicht das wir auf absehbare Zeit eine neue russische Offensive aus Bellarus sehen werden.



Minenfelder zu legen bindet zudem nur wenige ukrainische Truppen und das Gelände im Norden ist schwierig genug, dass bereits die Behelfskräfte vor einem Jahr gereicht haben, um russische Vorstöße zu stoppen. Man kann sich nicht die Blöße geben und die Flanke ganz offen lassen, aber im Prinzip sind der Norden und Osten die beiden Stelle der Ukraine, wo Anfänger erstmal die Grundabläufe durchspielen und Veteranen sich ein paar Wochen erholen können, bevor es (wieder) an eine heiße Front geht.


----------



## RyzA (Dienstag um 21:08)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich will und man soll niemals nie sagen, aber ich denke nach wie vor nicht das wir auf absehbare Zeit eine neue russische Offensive aus Bellarus sehen werden.
> Für mich sieht es im Moment noch danach aus, als würde Russland Bellarus vor allen dazu benutzen wollen bei weiteren eigenen Mobilisierungen, diese größer ausfallen lassen zu können, indem man bellarussische Infrastruktur und militärische Ausbilder mitnutzt und dafür braucht man natürlich auch einen gewissen "Fuhrpark".





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Minenfelder zu legen bindet zudem nur wenige ukrainische Truppen und das Gelände im Norden ist schwierig genug, dass bereits die Behelfskräfte vor einem Jahr gereicht haben, um russische Vorstöße zu stoppen. Man kann sich nicht die Blöße geben und die Flanke ganz offen lassen, aber im Prinzip sind der Norden und Osten die beiden Stelle der Ukraine, wo Anfänger erstmal die Grundabläufe durchspielen und Veteranen sich ein paar Wochen erholen können, bevor es (wieder) an eine heiße Front geht.


Abwarten. Die Russen wissen wie wichtig Kiew ist (und dann hätten sie auch den ukrainischen Präsidenten - tot oder lebendig). Und sie werden auch aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben.

Die Ukraine muß noch mehr Reservisten mobilisieren. Darauf wird es hinauslaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (Dienstag um 21:51)

Optiki schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt den Ukrainern die Panzer gibt, trainiert man jetzt die Einheiten im Ausland und nimmt man dafür Anfänger oder nimmt wichtige Einheiten von der Front.


Also so ganz generell zieht man Einheiten von Zeit zur Zeit aus der Front raus, manchmal für ein paar wenige Tage oder für länger wenn man ordentlich ausbilden muss oder neu ausstattet.
Das wurde in Kriegen schon immer so gemacht (wenn man es konnte und intelligent war) damit man eben 
ausruhen und ausbilden kann.
Nur Neulinge mit dem besten Zeug auszustatten ist absolut unüblich,
entweder man versucht das Zeug so gut wie möglich in die Breite der Verbände zu bringen oder man
konzentriert sich sehr auf Hochwertverbände.

Es sieht auch allgemein so aus als würden die Ukrainer das mit der Rotation gut hinbekommen,
etwas wobei zum Beispiel die Wehrmacht zum Beispiel total versagt hat.


----------



## hoffgang (Mittwoch um 19:11)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Minenfelder zu legen bindet zudem nur wenige ukrainische Truppen und das Gelände im Norden ist schwierig genug, dass bereits die Behelfskräfte vor einem Jahr gereicht haben, um russische Vorstöße zu stoppen. Man kann sich nicht die Blöße geben und die Flanke ganz offen lassen, aber im Prinzip sind der Norden und Osten die beiden Stelle der Ukraine, wo Anfänger erstmal die Grundabläufe durchspielen und Veteranen sich ein paar Wochen erholen können, bevor es (wieder) an eine heiße Front geht.



Verzeihung, aber die Russen haben das Gelände im Norden ja nichtmal genutzt sondern sind stumpf entlang der Straße von Prypjat gen Süden gefahren. Ich will die Ukrainische Armee hier nicht fronten, aber das was die Russen da im Februar letzten Jahres abgeliefert haben war halt auch eher die Parodie eines Angriffs.

Will sagen: Nur weil das letztes Jahr geklappt hat mit der Verteidigung muss das nicht wieder funktionieren und selbst die russische Armee ist kompetent genug um nicht zweimal hintereinander denselben Unfug zu veranstalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (Mittwoch um 19:52)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber die Russen haben das Gelände im Norden ja nichtmal genutzt sondern sind stumpf entlang der Straße von Prypjat gen Süden gefahren. Ich will die Ukrainische Armee hier nicht fronten, aber das was die Russen da im Februar letzten Jahres abgeliefert haben war halt auch eher die Parodie eines Angriffs.


Richtig, aber das hat die russische Armee auch im Februar 2022 schon nicht gemacht weil sie zu "blöd gewesen wären", es bereits von Tag 1 an anders zu machen, sondern weil die gesamte (Informations)Basis, auf der dieser Einmarsch fußte und geplant wurde, schon lange vor Beginn völliger Müll war, wie hier ja auch schon oft genug festgestellt wurde. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Will sagen: Nur weil das letztes Jahr geklappt hat mit der Verteidigung muss das nicht wieder funktionieren und selbst die russische Armee ist kompetent genug um nicht zweimal hintereinander denselben Unfug zu veranstalten.


Auch richtig, es würde heute 100%ig kein zweites mal genauso klappen, aber dem ist sich die ukrainische Armee auch durchaus selbst völlig bewusst. Nicht umsonst legen sie im Norden (zu Bellarus) nun bereits seit über 8 Monaten tief gestaffelte Verteidigungsstellungen an und verstärken diese, nach wie vor, kontinuierlich immer noch weiter.


----------



## Kassalowski (Mittwoch um 20:04)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhxUaBcbHGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (Mittwoch um 20:10)

Kassalowski schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das Polen Leopard 2 (14 Stück sind im Gespräch) liefern will ist nicht mehr neu, aber "das sie auch kommen" ist absolut noch nicht sicher.
Polen bemüht sich dafür im Moment um eine "Koalition" mehrer Länder, für eine gemeinsame "Lieferinitative", darüber gesprochen werden soll am 20 Januar, in Ramstein.
So sehr ich Torsten Heinrichs Beiträge zu verschiedenen Themen auch sonst schätze, im Moment greift er bei dem Thema etwas zu sehr vor, das noch nicht 100%ig in trockenen Tüchern ist (so sehr man sich das auch ebenso lange schon wünschen mag), auch weil die Bundesregierung sich da nach wie vor weiterhin hart gegen sträubt.

Also hoffen wir mal das, am 20 Januar, in Ramstein, Scholz vom Rest endlich mal "die Postile", meine Pistole, auf die Brust gesetzt bekommt, um die Zustimmung zu geben.


----------



## Kassalowski (Mittwoch um 20:20)

Alles klar, danke für den Link. Bin momentan nicht so wirklich zu 100% up2date. Wäre meiner Meinung nach genau das, was die Russen bräuchten. Unsere "Errungenschaften" werden bei den Russen sicher ordentlich Eindruck schinden.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 20:28)

> *Kämpfe um Soledar dauern laut Selenskyj an – Prigoschin widerspricht*​*20.02 Uhr: *Die schweren Kämpfe um die ostukrainische Kleinstadt Soledar dauern nach Angaben des Generalstabs in Kiew und dem ukrainischen Präsidenten Wolodymyr Selenskyj weiter an. »Der terroristische Staat und seine Propagandisten versuchen so zu tun, als ob ein Teil unserer Stadt Soledar [...] eine Art russischer Besitz wäre«, sagte Selenskyj in einer Videoansprache. »Aber die Kämpfe gehen weiter.«
> 
> Die Militärführung in Kiew teilte mit, dass das russische Militär versuche, sowohl Bachmut anzugreifen als auch die Versorgungswege in das benachbarte Soledar zu unterbrechen. »Die Kämpfe dauern an«, hieß es in der Mitteilung.
> 
> Unterdessen gab der Chef der russischen Söldnertruppe Wagner, Jewgeni Prigoschin, an dass die Kleinstadt im Gebiet Donezk inzwischen vollständig erobert worden sei. Dabei seien etwa 500 ukrainische Kämpfer getötet worden, behauptete er in einer Mitteilung, ohne Beweise vorzulegen. Am Dienstag hatte er noch gesagt, die Stadt sei fast erobert und etwa 500 ukrainische Soldaten seien eingeschlossen. Die russische Militärführung schweigt bisher zu den Angaben. Sie lassen sich bislang nicht unabhängig prüfen.


Quelle: Kämpfe um Soledar dauern laut Selenskyj an – Prigoschin widerspricht

Ich hoffe dass das nicht stimmt. Ich verabscheue diese Wagner Verbrecher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (Mittwoch um 21:12)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber die Russen haben das Gelände im Norden ja nichtmal genutzt sondern sind stumpf entlang der Straße von Prypjat gen Süden gefahren. Ich will die Ukrainische Armee hier nicht fronten, aber das was die Russen da im Februar letzten Jahres abgeliefert haben war halt auch eher die Parodie eines Angriffs.
> 
> Will sagen: Nur weil das letztes Jahr geklappt hat mit der Verteidigung muss das nicht wieder funktionieren und selbst die russische Armee ist kompetent genug um nicht zweimal hintereinander denselben Unfug zu veranstalten.



Letzteres würde ich nicht unterschreiben 
Zum letzten Jahr: Iirc sind auch da Kampfverbände im Gelände gewesen respektive haben das zumindest versucht. Es gab zwar einen Hauptstoßtrupp entlang der Straßenverbindung direkt nach Kiew und vor allem gab es die berühmt berüchtigte Kolonne dahinter, die ich weiterhin eher als Nachschub- denn Kampftruppe bezeichnen würde, aber aber gerade östlich des Dnjpr ist Russland auch auf breiter Front vorgestoßen, in Tschernobyl ist man bekanntermaßen quer durch die Wälder, Hubschrauber waren überall im Einsatz, etc.. Natürlich waren es in der Summe nicht so viele Einheiten wie auf der Hauptverkehrsachse parkten und vor allem waren sie aufgrund der ukrainischen Verteidigung von zu geringer Bedeutung, als das man sich da viele Gedanken drüber gemacht hätte. Aber wenn man sich anguckt, was die Russen jetzt noch an Reserven griffbereit stehen haben, können sie diesmal insgesamt nicht so wahnsinnig viel mehr in Bewegung setzen und vor allem ist das Gelände abseits der Straßen diesmal eben schon vermint. Die Ukrainer hatten schließlich im Sommer durchaus noch berechtigte Befürchtungen, dass eine von Putins großen Verstärkungswellen in eine neue Nordinvasion mündet. Aber jetzt? Was soll denn da so viel kommen, dass es mit der iirc >30000 frischen, gut ausgerüsteten, (für russische Verhältnisse) gut trainierten Angreifern vom letzten Jahr vergleichbares Potential auf in echte Kampfkraft umsetzen könnte? Sicherlich steht zu befürchten, dass die Russen dieses mal effizienter wären. Aber wenige effiziente Russen sind auch nicht so viel bedrohlicher als sehr viele ineffiziente Russen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Mittwoch um 22:14)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, die Berichte selbst.


Wo genau steht im Bericht dass Polen einen Rückzieher macht ??? Es steht wohl eher nur in deiner subjektiven Meinung..


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum stellte Polen jetzt im nachhinein nochmal explizit klar, dass man keine dutzenden abgeben wird (und ohne Partner gar keine)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liegt das denn nicht auf der Hand ? Dass Polen, wie jedes Land mit Nähe zur Russland, keine Alleingänge macht sollte jedem klar sein. Aber um so eher ist es zu Begrüßen dass eine Koalition von Willigen gesucht wird, um Berlin zur Freigabe von Leopards II zu drängen. Damit wird Druck erzeugt ohne welchen Dland wohlmöglich nur 5000 Helme schicken würde lol Jdfalls muss man schon lustig drauf sein anzunehmen Polen würde hier was blockieren, wo doch ziemlich das Gegenteil der Fall ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhxUaBcbHGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Bin wohl der dritte mit dem selben Video, da bekommt aber einer fleißig Werbung für seinen Kanal lol


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 01:01)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wo genau steht im Bericht dass Polen einen Rückzieher macht ??? Es steht wohl eher nur in deiner subjektiven Meinung..


Nein das ist rein objektiv, wenn Polen redet groß und dann nachher kommt man kleinlaut mit der Ausstattung für eine Kompanie. Das ist de facto ein Rückzieher.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber um so eher ist es zu Begrüßen dass eine Koalition von Willigen gesucht wird, um Berlin zur Freigabe von Leopards II zu drängen.


Polen kann jederzeit einen Antrag zur Lieferung stellen, tun sie halt nicht.
Glaubt echt jemand, dass die Deutschlandhasser von der PiS irgendwas drauf geben würden,
wenn Deutschland Nein sagt und damit schlechte Presse bekommt? Nein das ist denen egal.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 03:38)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein das ist rein objektiv, wenn Polen redet groß und dann nachher kommt man kleinlaut mit der Ausstattung für eine Kompanie. Das ist de facto ein Rückzieher.


Sehr weit weg von objektiv wenn mich fragst. Nirgendwo die Spur von großen Reden in Sachen Leos aus Polen, zumindest nicht von Ofiziellen. Von anfang an ist die Rede eines Verbundes mehrerer Staaten die Leos liefern, nichts anderes wurde behauptet. So ist die Stückanzahl auch nicht als Rückzieher zu sehen, dafür als Motivation und Druck für andere Länden um dem Beispiel zu folgen, dann kommt man auch flott auf die nötige Stückzahlen. Generell nicht gerade klug die Staaten die an Russland Grenzen, die größten Rüstungshilfen aufzubrummen, anstatt vom potentiell sicheren Staaten im Hinterland liefern zu lassen, das nur am Rande.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Polen kann jederzeit einen Antrag zur Lieferung stellen, tun sie halt nicht.
> Glaubt echt jemand, dass die Deutschlandhasser von der PiS irgendwas drauf geben würden,
> wenn Deutschland Nein sagt und damit schlechte Presse bekommt? Nein das ist denen egal.


Deutschland kann jeder Zeit grünes Licht für die Leos geben, tuet es aber nicht, und genau das ist auch das Problem hier. Der Druck von poln und anderen Politikern wäre doch garnicht nötig wenn Scholz von Anfang an solidarischer wär.

Joa und zur anti-deutschen Kampagne der PiS vlt so viel, dass sie sich mit Sicherheit hinten einreiht wenn es um die Exystenz der Ukraine geht. Auch wenn man ein deutsches Nein sicher gerne zum Wahlkampf ausnutzt, wäre der PiS und wohl dem ganzen Sejm ein deutsches Ja zur Leos lieber. Würde man unter Umständen wissen wenn man kein Opfer anti-polnischer Hetze der letzten 6-7 Jahre wär.. Aber so ist das wohl mit Propaganda sie wäscht einem stets den Kopf.


----------



## Tekkla (Gestern um 08:13)

In Polen denkt und fühlt man mMn so, als könne man es wie die Franzosen machen. Vorpreschen, und dann zieht der Rest - inkl. Deutschland - schon nach. So sehr die PiS das auch will, aber Polen ist noch  kein Frankreich.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 08:18)

Heute morgen meinte BR24 dazu, 
dass Polen in Summe 246 Leos besäße, davon aktuell ca. 80 x 2A5 einsatzbereit und ca. 100 x 2A4 einsatzbereit.
Betreffen würde es die 34 Panzerbrigade.
Hier war bei den Polen ursprünglich 2023 geplant, eine Panzerkompanie (welche habe ich mir nicht gemerkt) vorübergehend deshalb aufzulösen, weil die eingesetzten 2A4 eine Kampfwertsteigerung zur Version 2PL (kannte ich nicht) erfahren sollten. 
Statt dessen würden nun diese Panzer, in Summe wohl 14 Stück und auch der gesamte Fuhrpark der Kompanie, also auch dazugehörige Versorgungsfahrzeuge/ 1x Bergepanzer, Kommandowagen (Rosomak, oder so ähnlich), Aufklärungspanzer (Typ auch vergessen) und Schützenpanzer BMP-1 zur Abgabe bereit stehen.
In Summe ca. 40 Panzer/gepanzerte Fahrzeuge + ca. 20 weitere Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 08:38)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> So ist die Stückanzahl auch nicht als Rückzieher zu sehen, dafür als Motivation und Druck für andere Länden um dem Beispiel zu folgen, dann kommt man auch flott auf die nötige Stückzahlen.


Quatsch, man kündigt groß was an um dann doch nur eine symbolische Menge zu liefern. Warum hat man denn nicht von Anfang an eine konkrete Menge genannt?


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deutschland kann jeder Zeit grünes Licht für die Leos geben, tuet es aber nicht, und genau das ist auch das Problem hier.


Es existiert kein Antrag dem man grünes Licht geben könnte, bleib bei den Fakten. 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Würde man unter Umständen wissen wenn man kein Opfer anti-polnischer Hetze der letzten 6-7 Jahre wär..


An welchem Lack hast du denn jetzt geschnüffelt?


----------



## brooker (Gestern um 08:38)

... ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich der Bedeutung eines "Startschusses" für den 3. Weltkrieg aus Deutschland, welche eine Freigabe für die Lieferung deutscher Kampfpanzer wohlmöglich wäre, dringlichst bewusst sein muss. Es wäre nämlich bereits die dritte globale Auseinandersetzung, welche zukünftig in den Geschichtsbüchern dem deutschen Volk zur Last gelegt wird. Die Folgen für die Menschheit muss ich sicher nicht erläutern.

Nach wie vor ist aus humaner Sicht nur Diplomatie angebracht! Wobei die Chancen auf Erfolg nach den bereits erfahrenen Eskalationen sicherlich seit Beginn der "Sonderaktion" stark abgenommen haben. Spätestens jetzt ist es an der Zeit nicht weiter zu eskalieren und damit eine Basis, ein erster Schritt, für Diplomatie geschaffen wird. Wobei es nach den Aussagen von Merkel und Chirac zum Thema "Minsk 2", welches eigentlich der Deeskalation des Konfliktes dienen sollte, sicherlich sehr schwer wird.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 08:40)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In Polen denkt und fühlt man mMn so, als könne man es wie die Franzosen machen. Vorpreschen, und dann zieht der Rest - inkl. Deutschland - schon nach. So sehr die PiS das auch will, aber Polen ist noch  kein Frankreich.


Wenn man das was Frankreich macht als Vorpreschen bezeichnen kann, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Bradley/Marder Entscheidung was damit zu tun hat.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 08:51)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich der Bedeutung eines "Startschusses" für den 3. Weltkrieg aus Deutschland, welche eine Freigabe für die Lieferung deutscher Kampfpanzer wohlmöglich wäre, dringlichst bewusst sein muss. Es wäre nämlich bereits die dritte globale Auseinandersetzung, welche zukünftig in den Geschichtsbüchern dem deutschen Volk zur Last gelegt wird. Die Folgen für die Menschheit muss ich sicher nicht erläutern.


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat Russland den Angriffskrieg gestartet und ist somit auch zu 100% für alle Folgekonsequenzen verantwortlich.
Im Falle WK III inkl. Nukleararmageddon, wer genau soll danach noch was schreiben?



brooker schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist aus humaner Sicht nur Diplomatie angebracht!


Ist doch ganz einfach.
Russland zieht alle Truppen aus der kompletten Ukraine inkl. Krim zurück.
Putin wird an den Haag ausgeliefert und Russland unter internationaler Kontrolle komplett demilitarisiert.
Wäre so meine Mindestverhandlungsforderung, alles darunter ist indiskutabel.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 08:53)

Ich sehe das so wie Prof. Carlo Masala der gestern Abend bei Markus Lanz zu Gast war:

" Es wurden schon Raketenwerfer und Haubitzen an die Ukraine geliefert. Warum sollen da Kampfpanzer die Russen mehr provozieren?"

So sehe ich das auch und hatte ich auch schon mehrfach hier im Thread geschrieben.
Wenn Putin einen Atomkrieg wollte könnte er sich jeden xbeliebigen Grund suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 09:05)

Hätte den letztens fast umgerannt weil er in Hocke neben der Tür geraucht hat und ich ihn nicht gesehen hab😅

Man muss halt sehen woran es liegt, dass es noch keine KPz für die Ukraine gibt. Es ist vollkommen unrealistisch, dass Deutschland den ganzen Westen irgendwie daran hindern könnte diese Systeme zu liefern, selbst wenn es wollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 09:12)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich der Bedeutung eines "Startschusses" für den 3. Weltkrieg aus Deutschland, welche eine Freigabe für die Lieferung deutscher Kampfpanzer wohlmöglich wäre, dringlichst bewusst sein muss. Es wäre nämlich bereits die dritte globale Auseinandersetzung, welche zukünftig in den Geschichtsbüchern dem deutschen Volk zur Last gelegt wird. Die Folgen für die Menschheit muss ich sicher nicht erläutern.


Startschuss des Dritten Weltkriegs wegen deutscher Panzerlieferungen, schon klar.
Du solltest wirklich weniger Warsteiner trinken...



brooker schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist aus humaner Sicht nur Diplomatie angebracht!


"Diplomatie" kann aber nur funktionieren wenn beide Seiten miteinander bereit sind zu sprechen.
Wir sind nicht mehr im Europa der 1819 - 1870er Jahre, wo sich Frankreich, England, Preußen und Russland und Östereich an einen Tisch setzen und über die Belange anderer Länder und deren Grenzen / Existenz, über den Kopf kleinerer Staaten hinweg entscheiden und "verhandeln" können, auch wenn manche sich sowas scheinbar äußerst innig wünschen würden...



brooker schrieb:


> Wobei die Chancen auf Erfolg nach den bereits erfahrenen Eskalationen sicherlich seit Beginn der "Sonderaktion" stark abgenommen haben. Spätestens jetzt ist es an der Zeit nicht weiter zu eskalieren und damit eine Basis, ein erster Schritt, für Diplomatie geschaffen wird. Wobei es nach den Aussagen von Merkel und Chirac zum Thema "Minsk 2", welches eigentlich der Deeskalation des Konfliktes dienen sollte, sicherlich sehr schwer wird.


Putin wollte kein Minsk 2, sonst hätte er es nicht schon gebrochen als die Tinte der Unterschrift noch nicht mal trocken war und Putin will auch jetzt keine Friedensverhandlung, sonst würde er er sie nicht schon alleine dadurch torpedieren, das er weiter auf solch absurde Forderungen wie der "Entnazifizierung" und Demilitarisierung der Ukraine, sowie Verbleib aller seit Februar 2022 weiter eroberten und illegal anektierten Gebiete, bei Russland, beharrt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss halt sehen woran es liegt, dass es noch keine KPz für die Ukraine gibt. Es ist vollkommen unrealistisch, dass Deutschland den ganzen Westen irgendwie daran hindern könnte diese Systeme zu liefern, selbst wenn es wollte.


Hindern nicht, aber sich auf dem Papier zumindest dann durch keine Neuverkäufe und Ersatzteile theoretisch rächen, auch wenn selbst das in der Praxis maximal unwahrscheinlich wäre und es am Ende höchstens bei einer verstimmten "diplomatischen" Note bleiben würde, weil man weiß das man sich einen offenen Disput, wegen sowas, gar nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Krolgosh (Gestern um 09:13)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich der Bedeutung eines "Startschusses" für den 3. Weltkrieg aus Deutschland, welche eine Freigabe für die Lieferung deutscher Kampfpanzer wohlmöglich wäre, dringlichst bewusst sein muss.


Natürlich könnte man das so deuten wenn man alles andere ausblenden würde was seit Februar 2022 passiert ist. Ein Land das einen Völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen ihren Nachbarn führt, will man natürlich nicht provozieren sondern in Ruhe weitermachen lassen.

Ich möchte nicht wissen was in den Geschichtsbüchern einmal stehen würde wenn man so etwas einfach mit ansehen würde und niemand einschreitet und Hilfe leisten würde.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 09:18)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen was in den Geschichtsbüchern einmal stehen würde wenn man so etwas einfach mit ansehen würde und niemand einschreitet und Hilfe leisten würde.


Finnland 1940/41 kannst du nachlesen


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 09:18)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen was in den Geschichtsbüchern einmal stehen würde wenn man so etwas einfach mit ansehen würde und niemand einschreitet und Hilfe leisten würde.


Vor allen Dingen, wenn man Putin einfach machen gelassen hätte, dann hätte er sich wahrscheinlich mit der Ukraine alleine nicht zufrieden gegeben. Und seine imperialistischen Ansprüche (oder Fantasien) weiter ausgelebt. Sprich: andere angrenzende Länder überfallen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 09:39)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Quatsch, man kündigt groß was an um dann doch nur eine symbolische Menge zu liefern. Warum hat man denn nicht von Anfang an eine konkrete Menge genannt?


Das einzige was hier Quatsch ist ist dein Talent dir aus Fakten eine eigene Realität zu kleistern lol Gibt es bei euch auf dem Mond etwa keine Zeitung ? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es existiert kein Antrag dem man grünes Licht geben könnte, bleib bei den Fakten.


Fakten, so so.. : Regierungssprecher Steffen Hebestreit machte zuvor deutlich, dass es in Deutschland zunächst keinen Kurswechsel bei den Kampfpanzern gibt. "Die Bundesregierung hat zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Bestreben, ihrerseits Leopard-2-Kampfpanzer an die Ukraine zu liefern", sagte er. Weitere Entscheidungen müssten besprochen werden."



Sparanus schrieb:


> An welchem Lack hast du denn jetzt geschnüffelt?


Was sehr seltenes, aber der reinste Burner musst du unbedingt auch mal probieren. Nennt sich Obiektivität.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 09:51)

Fand ich interessant. NTV hat in seinem Ukraine Ticker ein Video verlinkt, in dem zu sehen ist, wie ein Sanitätspanzer einen verwundeten Kameraden aus einem umkämpften Häuserblock von Soledar herausholt.
Originallink mit Video hier:








						Медики під обстрілом евакуйовують пораненого бійця з поля бою у Соледарі на американській бронемашині М113. ВIДЕО безпілотника
					

11.01.23 17:56 - Американські бронемашини: Робота бойових медиків у Соледарі. Українські бойові медики під обстрілом успішно евакуювали пораненого українського воїна з поля бою в Соледарі.




					censor.net
				




Die Ukrainer haben gaaanz große Dinger zwischen den Beinen, muss man neidlos zugeben...


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 09:55)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Fakten, so so.. : Regierungssprecher Steffen Hebestreit machte zuvor deutlich, dass es in Deutschland zunächst keinen Kurswechsel bei den Kampfpanzern gibt. "Die Bundesregierung hat zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Bestreben, ihrerseits Leopard-2-Kampfpanzer an die Ukraine zu liefern", sagte er. Weitere Entscheidungen müssten besprochen werden."


"Grünes Licht geben" meint, dass man anderen etwas erlaubt und welchen vorliegenden Antrag eines anderen Staates soll die Regierung jetzt genau durchwinken? Polen hat keinen gestellt.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 10:00)

compisucher schrieb:


> Originallink mit Video hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte nur deutsche oder englische Seiten verlinken. Russisch können hier die Wenigsten.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 10:06)

Sparanus schrieb:


> "Grünes Licht geben" meint, dass man anderen etwas erlaubt und welchen vorliegenden Antrag eines anderen Staates soll die Regierung jetzt genau durchwinken? Polen hat keinen gestellt.


Glaubst du den Schrott eigtl wirklich oder fällt dir einfach nichts besseres ein..

Berlin will keine Leos gg Russen einsetzen, die Sachlage ist doch recht eindeutig, es sei denn man will es nicht wahr haben. Ne andere Sache ist dann aber andere Staaten zu kritisieren die liefern wollen, damit gewinnst du echt keinen Preis..


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 10:14)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bitte nur deutsche oder englische Seiten verlinken. Russisch können hier die Wenigsten.


Das ist in dem Falle nicht möglich, weil der nTV Artikel nicht direkt verlinkbar ist und das eingebettete (auch ukrainische) Twitter einem sofort auf die Originalquelle schickt.
Und, in dem Fall kommt es ja gar nicht auf den Text an, sondern nur auf das Video und einen ukrainischen Drohnenfilm ohne Ton kann man auch als Fremdsprachler anschauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 10:46)

compisucher schrieb:


> Fand ich interessant. NTV hat in seinem Ukraine Ticker ein Video verlinkt, in dem zu sehen ist, wie ein Sanitätspanzer einen verwundeten Kameraden aus einem umkämpften Häuserblock von Soledar herausholt.
> Originallink mit Video hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da muss man schon hart gesotten sein, um mit einem M113 Sanitätsfahrzeug in die erste Reihe zu fahren, vor allen wo man weiß das die russische Seite da gerne auch wenig Unterschied macht, bei dem was sie beschießt.

Aber die ukrainische Armee ist auch nicht die einzige Armee, wo man solche "abgebrühten" Kerle findet, z.B. hat die US Army, in Afghanistan, beim Karfreitagsgefecht, auch ein paar Piloten gehabt, die mit ihren Blackhawk mehrmals mitten in der Kampfzone gelandet sind, um u.a. verwundete deutsche Falschirmjäger auszufliegen:



> Den US-amerikanischen Soldaten Robert Mcdonough, Steven Husted, Jason Lacrosse, Nelson Visaya, Jason Brown, Sean Johnson, Eric Wells, Travis Brown, William Ebel, Antonio Gattis, Steven Shumaker, Matthew Baker, Todd Marchese und Gregory Martinez wurde aufgrund ihrer herausragenden Leistungen bei der Rettung der Verwundeten das Ehrenkreuz in Gold in besonderer Ausführung verliehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 11:06)

Tekkla schrieb:


> In Polen denkt und fühlt man mMn so, als könne man es wie die Franzosen machen. Vorpreschen, und dann zieht der Rest - inkl. Deutschland - schon nach. So sehr die PiS das auch will, aber Polen ist noch  kein Frankreich.


In diesem Krieg ist Polen eine wichtigere und treibendere Kraft als Frankreich, schlicht weil sie unmittelbar neben der Schusszone sind und für Washington in diesem Fall auch viel höhere Priorität haben als Paris oder Berlin.

Die Sachlage ist doch die dass Frankreich sich an Deutschlands fahrlässigen Russlandpolitik der letzten Jahre welche diesen Krieg mitverschuldet hat, beteiligte. Ich bin mir fest sicher dass franz. und deutsche Waffenlieferungen nicht aus Liebe sondern auf politischen Druck passieren. Berlin ist in der Lage dass es um seine Führungsrolle in Europa bangt bzw gar kämpft, welche wohl verloren geht nach diesem Krieg, wenn man eiskalte Empfänge des Kanzelrs, welcher immernoch balanciert, im Ausland so deuten will. Die EU dürfte nach diesem Krieg ordentlich weiterbeben denn Osteuropa wird mit Sicherheit an Einfluss gewinnen, und geostrategisch mehr Mitspracherecht fordern indem es den der alten Akteure reduziert. So zumindest würde ich mal die Zeichen der Zeit bei einem ukrainischen Sieg deuten, grob ausgedrückt. Auf jeden Fall sind die Worte eines Dudas und seine Kritik oder Forderungen derzeit gewichtig und auch recht effizient, auf einen Kanzler der balancieren muss.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 11:08)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Glaubst du den Schrott eigtl wirklich oder fällt dir einfach nichts besseres ein..


Damit einem Antrag statt gegeben werden kann muss dieser Antrag gestellt werden. Niemand hindert Polen und Co einen Antrag zu stellen.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Berlin will keine Leos gg Russen einsetzen, die Sachlage ist doch recht eindeutig, es sei denn man will es nicht wahr haben.


Ja kennen wir, Berlin will dies nicht, Berlin will das nicht und trotzdem ist alles außer KPz schon geliefert oder zugesagt.
Eher als Mitläufer statt als Anführer, aber Berlin hat im Krieg da nichts nachweisbar behindert.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 11:17)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> In diesem Krieg ist Polen eine wichtigere und treibendere Kraft als Frankreich,...


Wenn man ehrlich ist, hat Polen schon seit Jahren vor solch einem Szenario gewarnt, nur hat maximal jemand in den USA ein wenig zugehört, in Europa kaum keiner und in Deutschland überhaupt keiner.
Aus polnischer Sicht hat sich D. mit Russland wirtschaftlich und auch sonst ins Bett gelegt und dabei den Nachbarn geflissentlich übersehen oder besser übergangen.
Wenn man mal Nachrichten so um 2005 bis 2010 resümiert, wollte Polen eine Augenhöhenpartnerschaft mit D., sicherlich auch im Konkurrenzkampf mit Frankreich.
Die eher stetige deutsche und sehr brüske Ablehnung ist dann auch mit eine Ursache für die politische Entwicklung in Polen selbst.
Wenn ich die direkte Wahl zw. "ich kann mich an gar nix mehr erinnern" Scholz oder Morawiecki als Kanzler/Ministerpäsident hätte, würde ich Letzteren eindeutig bevorzugen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 11:17)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Damit einem Antrag statt gegeben werden kann muss dieser Antrag gestellt werden. Niemand hindert Polen und Co einen Antrag zu stellen.


Deine Resistenz ist unfassbar..


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja kennen wir,


Merkt man auf Anhieb. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Berlin will dies nicht, Berlin will das nicht und trotzdem ist alles außer KPz schon geliefert oder zugesagt.
> Eher als Mitläufer statt als Anführer, aber Berlin hat im Krieg da nichts nachweisbar behindert.


Hmm, gemessen daran wieviele Leos geliefert werden könnten bei deutscher Freigabe, würde ich mal sagen dass Berlin mit einem nein, eine positive Kriegswendung, vlt sogar ein Ende, behindert. So zumindest Stimmen aus der echten Welt.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 11:18)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja kennen wir, Berlin will dies nicht, Berlin will das nicht und trotzdem ist alles außer KPz schon geliefert oder zugesagt.
> Eher als Mitläufer statt als Anführer, aber Berlin hat im Krieg da nichts nachweisbar behindert.


Genau. Wenn andere Länder anfangen Kampfpanzer zu liefern wird Deutschland mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nachziehen.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 11:26)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja kennen wir, Berlin will dies nicht, Berlin will das nicht und trotzdem ist alles außer KPz schon geliefert oder zugesagt.
> Eher als Mitläufer statt als Anführer, aber Berlin hat im Krieg da nichts nachweisbar behindert.


Na ja, für die 4. größte Industriemacht der Welt  ist die militärische, wie auch absolute (monetäre) Hilfeleistung überschaubar und Polen braucht sich da sicherlich nicht zu verstecken.
Quelle:








						Unterstützung für die Ukraine: Welche Länder halten ihre Versprechen?
					

Deutschland wird häufig für seine angeblich zu geringe Unterstützung für die Ukraine kritisiert. Wer unterstützt die Ukraine wirklich am meisten? Ein Vergleich in Zahlen und Grafiken.




					www.rnd.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Prozent der Wirtschaftsleistung siehts so aus, Respekt an die baltischen Staaten, Polen, Tschechien, Bulgarien und die Tschechei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 11:44)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich die direkte Wahl zw. "ich kann mich an gar nix mehr erinnern" Scholz oder Morawiecki als Kanzler/Ministerpäsident hätte, würde ich Letzteren eindeutig bevorzugen.


Du würdest also Mr "Jüdische Täter beim Holocaust" und Widereinführung der Todesstrafe nehmen?
Ne ich will lieber Habeck.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hmm, gemessen daran wieviele Leos geliefert werden könnten bei deutscher Freigabe


Um einen Exportantrag stattgeben zu können muss er gestellt werden, nochmal das hat bisher niemand getan und Polen kann das jederzeit tun.


compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, für die 4. größte Industriemacht der Welt ist die militärische, wie auch absolute (monetäre) Hilfeleistung überschaubar und Polen braucht sich da sicherlich nicht zu verstecken.


Platz 2 hinter den USA absolut und relativ vor den USA. Aber Deutschland behindert alles


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 11:48)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, hat Polen schon seit Jahren vor solch einem Szenario gewarnt, nur hat maximal jemand in den USA ein wenig zugehört, in Europa kaum keiner und in Deutschland überhaupt keiner.
> Aus polnischer Sicht hat sich D. mit Russland wirtschaftlich und auch sonst ins Bett gelegt und dabei den Nachbarn geflissentlich übersehen oder besser übergangen.


In Polen deutet man die deutsche Politik der letzten Jahre als dritten Versuch im Geschichtsbuch, Mitteleuropa zu beherrschen. Bismark und Hitler mit Krieg, die Merkel mit viel Zeit, Geld und russ Gas, was mal wieder im Krieg made by Germany mündet. Und wieder ruft es die Angelsachsen auf den Plan die was gegen deutsche Machtpläne haben und den Wahnsinn alias Berlin-Moskau Achse stoppen. Etwas verschärft aber ich gebe hier die Meinung neutraler, also keiner PiS nahen Leute, sondern von Experten wieder. Polen ist nicht aus Ressentement deutsch-kritisch sondern wegen der gegenwertigen Politik von heute. Man kann sich ja auch fragen wie es dazu kommen konnte dass in einem Land in welchem sämtliche Großstädte ausschließlich liberal geführt wurden und werden, dennoch eine Partei gewählt wird die im Staat binnen einer Nacht einen Totalmachwechsel durchführt und das Ganze inerhalb der demokratischen Regeln statt findet. Was hier zu Lande für eine debile Perspektive über die Jahre vermittelt wurde hat mir jdfalls die Augen insoweit geöffnet, dass Medien generell eine ziemliche Scheissquelle sind um den Sachverstand zu erweitern lol Die Wahrheit nicht zu sagen ist mMn genau so wie Lügen, so viel dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 11:51)

Wer denkt, dass Bismarck mit Krieg Europa beherrschen wollte ist kognitiv eingeschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 11:57)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Platz 2 hinter den USA absolut und relativ vor den USA. Aber Deutschland behindert alles


Gemessen an der Wirtschaftsleistung ist Deutschland nur Mittelfeld.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 11:58)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Damit einem Antrag statt gegeben werden kann muss dieser Antrag gestellt werden. Niemand hindert Polen und Co einen Antrag zu stellen.


Grundsätzlich mag das stimmen, ABER, eenn aber eine Absichtserklärung seit längeren immer wieder klar kommuniziert wird kann man diese Anträge dann auch nach außen als erwünscht kommunizieren und somitsignalisieren, oder wie es Deutschland andauernd macht, als "durch die Blume" wenig aussichtsreich betiteln.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja kennen wir, Berlin will dies nicht, Berlin will das nicht und trotzdem ist alles außer KPz schon geliefert oder zugesagt.
> Eher als Mitläufer statt als Anführer, aber Berlin hat im Krieg da nichts nachweisbar behindert.


Europa behindert die Ukraine, seit Kriegsbeginn immer wieder, durch seine permaneten verbalen Verzögerungstaktiken und würden andere Staaten nicht immer wieder vorlegen, würde aus Deutschland wohl bis heute keine Eigeninitative kommen und wäre die Ukraine im März schon geschlagen gewesen.

Denn auch wenn Scholz immer wieder als Begründung betont "Lieferungen nur in Abstimmung mit seinen Partnern machen zu wollen", so hielte trotzdem nichts einen Scholz davon ab sich für diese "gemeinsamen Lieferungen" auch mal gewichtig stark zu machen, wie aktuell Polen.

Dumm ist halt nur das Scholz obriges zwar immer wieder gerne als Begründung betont, für warum nicht, aber es eben auch keine deutsche Initative gibt, das zu ändern und es bis jetzt (fast) immer andere gewesen sind, die vorlegen mussten, damit Deutschland nachzieht und das dann auch nur um sein Gesicht nach außen nicht komplett zu verlieren, wenn man einfach gar nichts tun würde.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 12:02)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du würdest also Mr "Jüdische Täter beim Holocaust" und Widereinführung der Todesstrafe nehmen?


Genau, im Prinzip ist fast jeder besser, als dieser hanseatische Vetternwirtschaftsonkel ohne Gedächtniss.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ne ich will lieber Habeck.


Um Gottes willen...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Platz 2 hinter den USA absolut und relativ vor den USA. Aber Deutschland behindert alles


Von Behinderung habe ich nix geschrieben, aber Polen als deutlich schwächere Wirtschaftsmacht faktisch gleichauf sollte einem schon zu denken geben.
In Relation und in Bezug zur Wirtschaftsmacht zu den USA sollten da statt knappe 10 Mrd. Direkthilfe ca. 20-25 Mrd. stehen, das wäre dann OK für mich.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 12:02)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer denkt, dass Bismarck mit Krieg Europa beherrschen wollte ist kognitiv eingeschränkt.


Dann belehre mich doch eines besseren, in Kurzfassung. In meiner Version ist die deutsche Vormachtsstellung in Europa in Symbiose mit dem Beherrschen Mitteleuropas, damals wie auch heute nur mit dem Unterschied dass wirtschaftliche Hegemonie als Instrument.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 12:06)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gemessen an der Wirtschaftsleistung ist Deutschland nur Mittelfeld.


Und das ist scheiß egal.
Die USA liegen nach dieser Darstellung hinter Deutschland und?
Vor relativen Zahlen kannst du dir nichts kaufen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich mag das stimmen, ABER, eenn aber eine Absichtserklärung seit längeren immer wieder klar kommuniziert wird kann man:
> 
> a) diese auch nach außen als erwünscht signalisieren
> b) sie wie Deutschland als "durch die Blume" wenig aussichtsreich kommunizieren


Warum wenig aussichtsreich? Das wurde Deutschland bei allem nachgesagt.
Der Ukraine fehlen 2 Sachen die sie kurzfristig lieferbar sind.
1) KPz
2) ATACMS
In Nr. 2 hat Deutschland keine Aktien, aber auch das bieten weder die USA an noch die anderen NATO Staaten die es haben (z.B. Polen)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denn auch wenn Scholz immer wieder betont Lieferungen nur in Abstimmung mit seinen Partnern machen zu wollen, hielte nichts einen Scholz davon ab sich für diese gemeinsamen Lieferungen auch gewichtig stark zu machen.


Guck dir die Stimmen nicht nur in seiner Fraktion sondern auch in der Bevölkerung an, was Panzer und Co angeht schiffen wir um ein 50/50 Verhältnis.



compisucher schrieb:


> Genau, im Prinzip ist fast jeder besser, als dieser hanseatische Vetternwirtschaftsonkel ohne Gedächtniss.


Hab echt nicht von dir gedacht, dass du Rassisten , Homophobe und den rechten Rand bevorzugst, denn genau das ist die PiS.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dann belehre mich doch eines besseren, in Kurzfassung. In meiner Version ist die deutsche Vormachtsstellung in Europa in Symbiose mit dem Beherrschen Mitteleuropas, damals wie auch heute nur mit dem Unterschied dass wirtschaftliche Hegemonie als Instrument.


Meine Güte Geschichte 8. Klasse

Bismarcks Politik diente der Vermeidung von Krieg in Europa unter anderem durch massive Zurückhaltung bei Gebietsansprüchen in Europa und bei Kolonien.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 12:13)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das ist scheiß egal.
> Die USA liegen nach dieser Darstellung hinter Deutschland und?
> Vor relativen Zahlen kannst du dir nichts kaufen.


Naja, das zeigt auch, dass es ihnen nicht besonders weh tun würde, wenn sie noch mehr Hilfe leisten.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 12:15)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte Geschichte 8. Klasse


Das selbe wollte ich auch schreiben, 8. Klasse Realschule.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Bismarcks Politik diente der Vermeidung von Krieg in Europa unter anderem durch massive Zurückhaltung bei Gebietsansprüchen in Europa und bei Kolonien.


Aber das hier ist wieder... oder anders: welche Note hattest du eigtl in der Arbeit ?  Bismarck war Kriegstreiber du Genie.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 12:18)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum wenig aussichtsreich? Das wurde Deutschland bei allem nachgesagt.


Ja warum nur, um mal aus dem zweiten Link aus diesen Beitrag von mir zu zitieren:



> Deutschland spielt in der Debatte eine Schlüsselrolle, weil die "Leopard 2"-Panzer in Deutschland entwickelt wurden und nicht ohne deutsche Genehmigung an die Ukraine abgegeben werden dürfen.
> 
> Doch die Bundesregierung bleibt beim Nein. Regierungssprecher Steffen Hebestreit dämpfte Erwartungen, dass die Bundesregierung ihre ablehnende Haltung zur Lieferung von "Leopard"-Kampfpanzern an die Ukraine in den kommenden Tagen ändern wird.
> 
> "Das hielte ich derzeit nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich", sagte er auf die Frage, ob die Bundesregierung ihre Position mit Blick auf das sogenannte Ramstein-Format am 20. Januar ändern werde.



Und das findest du zu nahezu jeden Posten, immer wieder als Haltung der Regierung, die letzten 10 Monate, bis irgendwer mal wieder vorlegt und man dann doch mitziehen muss.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dir die Stimmen nicht nur in seiner Fraktion sondern auch in der Bevölkerung an, was Panzer und Co angeht schiffen wir um ein 50/50 Verhältnis.


Die letzten Umfragen, meine ich zu erinnern, für die Lieferung von Kampfpanzern waren 63% und selbst wenn 50/50 wäre es damit noch eine legitime Entscheidung für die Lieferung, mal ganz davon abgesehen das du nicht denken brauchst das die grundsätzliche schwachmatische Panikmache, "wir wollen keinen Dritten Weltkrieg mit der Lieferung von Artillerie, Flugabwehrpanzern und jetzt Kampfpanzern auslösen", dann nicht mit Auswirkungen auf das Ja und Nein in der Bevölkerung, zu dem Thema, haben würde.

Also frag dich mal lieber warum man da dann scheinbar bewusst absurde Ängste schürrt, mit der Hoffnung dadurch eine Legitimität zu erzeugen, warum man nicht liefern muss.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 12:19)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bismarck war Kriegstreiber du Genie.


Oh man was bist du?
Eine revanchistische Minderheit aus Frankreich um 1880 herum?


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 12:20)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh man was bist du?
> Eine revanchistische Minderheit aus Frankreich um 1880 herum?


Was hat mich verraten ? 

Die Gegenfrage spar ich mir lieber, kanns mir denken..


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 12:22)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab echt nicht von dir gedacht, dass du Rassisten , Homophobe und den rechten Rand bevorzugst, denn genau das ist die PiS.


Die PiS ist m. M. nach eine Entwicklung, die eine  direkte Ursache aus einer gescheiterten Ostpolitik von "ich mache nix" Merkel und jetzt "ich erinnere mich an nix" Scholz hat.

Die politischen Inhalte der PiS sind nicht die Meinigen, aber sind mir erst mal auch wurscht, weil es primär polnische Innenpolitik ist und wenn die Polen PiS wählen, werde ich es aus Ösiland heraus sicherlich nicht ändern können.

Ein Kanzler, der aber ganz tief in einem Korruptionssumpf und Steuerhinterziehungsskandal drinnen ist und diesbezüglich eine völlige Amnesie hat, lehne ich vehement ab.
Wenn ich mir die SPD-Pappnasen in verantwortlicher Position so anschaue (Faeser, Lamprecht, Lauterbach, Geywitz, Schulze) bekomme ich nervöses Augenzucken.
Das rast ein ICE ohne Zugführer in die Nacht hinein und die Erwähnten Feiern sich selbst mit Sektstößchen im Speisewagen.
Einzig der Heil taugt und schafft was.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 12:27)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das findest du zu nahezu jeden Posten, immer wieder als Haltung der Regierung, die letzten 10 Monate, bis irgendwer mal wieder vorlegt und man dann doch mitziehen muss.


Deutschland hat Sachen geliefert die kein anderer geliefert hat, auch das ist Teil der Wahrheit.
Moderne FlaRak? Zuerst aus Deutschland
SPAA? Nur aus Deutschland


Nightslaver schrieb:


> 50/50 wäre es damit noch eine legitime Entscheidung für die Lieferung


Ja, aber innenpolitisch nicht so leicht wie 80/20.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Gegenfrage spar ich mir lieber, kanns mir denken..


Wer Bismarck als Kriegstreiber bezeichnet ist notorisch ungebildet
Kennen wir ja über 20 Jahre im Amt mit der stärksten Armee Europas keinen Krieg führen, richtiger Kriegstreiber.


compisucher schrieb:


> Die PiS ist m. M. nach eine Entwicklung, die eine direkte Ursache aus einer gescheiterten Ostpolitik von "ich mache nix" Merkel und jetzt "ich erinnere mich an nix" Scholz hat.


Mit der Argumentation kannst du auch die Wähler verteidigen die in Ostdeutschland die AfD an die Macht bringen könnten.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 12:38)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bismarck war Kriegstreiber du Genie.


Das würde ich nicht so sehen.
Bismarck war grundsätzlich niemand der für jeden Preis Kriege führen wollte und nach der Reichseinigung 1870/1871 auch keine militärischen Ambitionen mehr besaß.

Ihm war ein geeintes Deutschland, unter Preußens Führung, allerdings ein großes persönliches Anliegen und er sah politisch die einzige Möglichkeit, das Deutsche Vielstaatentum zu einem einzelnen Einheitsstaat, unter Preußens Führung, zu formen, darin, zum einen die Vormachtsstellung Östereichs, in Süddeutschland, zu brechen (was sich auch seit dem HRR in der legitimen Führungsposition, unter den Deutschen Staaten, sah) und dann den einzelnen Staaten eine gemeinsame äußere Bedrohung zu geben, die sie davon überzeugen würde, das der Einheitsstaat die bessere Wahl ist und das war die Bedrohung durch einen französischen Einmarsch, wie zu Napoleons Zeiten, durch einen neuen durch Frankreich erklärten Krieg zu erzeugen, die seiner Meinung nach naheliegenste Option, weil sie die Deutschen Staaten schon einmal zusammengeschweißt hat.

Und ja es ist natürlich richtig, am Ende hat er durch eine diplomatische Finte und Spitzfindigkeit Frankreich quasi dazu gebracht den Krieg von sich aus zu erklären.

Also ja, er hat diese Kriege dazu benutzt um faktisch seine Innenpolitik zu betreiben, aber davon mal abgesehen dienten diese Kriege keiner grundsätzlich nennenswerten territorialen Expansion über "Deutsche Grenzen" hinaus, sondern nur um sie in einem Staat zu vereinen und es war auch nicht so als wären andere "diplomatische / wie politische Optionen", dieses Ziel eines einigen Deutschland zu erreichen, nicht zuvor schon probiert worden, scheiterten aber mindestens jedes malu.a.  an Östereichs Haltung / Ansichten und dem deutschen Adel, der einzelnen deutschen Fürstentümmer / Kleinstaaten.

Das mag am Ende die Art und Weise, wie er diese Kriege ausglöst hat, nicht besser machen, oder gar gut, aber macht ihn sicherlich auch noch nicht zum klassischen Abbild eines Kriegstreibers, der die Kriegsführung der Diplomatie grundsätzlich vorgezogen hat.

Ehr im Gegenteil, abseits davon hat Bismarck kluge Diplomatie dem Krieg nahezu immer vorgezogen, auch weil es fast immer weniger kostet, als ein Krieg.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 12:44)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation kannst du auch die Wähler verteidigen die in Ostdeutschland die AfD an die Macht bringen könnten.


Nun ja, warum gibt es denn da gefühlt oder in echt viele AfD Anhänger?

Weil alle Sachsen automatisch Neonazis sind *oder liegt es vielleicht doch an einer gescheiterten Politik?*

Die Sylvesterraudanarochos werden jetzt von SPD-mit-Gemauschel-werde-ich Bürgermeisterin-Giffey als "Berliner Kinder " verteidigt. 
Kein EINZIGES ehrliches Wort zu den verletzten Helfern von DRK oder gar der Polizei.
Bekommen jetzt " Mitternachtssport" und noch mehr Freizeiteinrichtungen, Sozialarbeiter für 20 Mio. € für gerade mal 4 Berliner Bezirke.
Toll...

Wo genau steht denn die sächsische Mitternachtssportanlage?
Wer genau kümmert sich seit Jahren um die perspektivlose Generation "im Osten".
Wer genau verhindert den Zustrom zu rechten Partien seit Jahren?
Keiner...

Wer kritisiert muss die Ursachen erkennen und bekämpfen.

Ich verteidige DEN AfD Wähler nicht, aber so lange die Ursachen nicht bekämpft werden, wird es die immer geben.
Ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 12:55)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das mag am Ende die Art und Weise, wie er diese Kriege ausglöst hat, nicht besser machen, oder gar gut, aber macht ihn sicherlich auch noch nicht zum klassischen Abbild eines Kriegstreibers, der die Kriegsführung der Diplomatie grundsätzlich vorgezogen hat, ehr im Gegenteil, abseits davon hat Bismarck kluge Diplomatie dem Krieg nahezu immer vorgezogen, auch weil es weniger kostet, als ein Krieg.


Und man muss hinzufügen, dass Krieg als politisches Mittel im großen und ganzen als legitim angesehen wurde.


compisucher schrieb:


> Wer genau kümmert sich seit Jahren um die perspektivlose Generation "im Osten".


Als jemanden dessen halbe Familie in Sachsen wohnt und der über mehrere Jahre mit einer Brandenburgerin zusammen war:
Denen ging es auch nicht schlechter als mir fast an der Westgrenze.


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich verteidige DEN AfD Wähler nicht, aber so lange die Ursachen nicht bekämpft werden, wird es die immer geben.


Wer, weil er von den großen Parteien vergessen wird, eine rechtsextreme Partei wählt ist einfach nur ein Depp.
Ist ja nicht so als gäbe es nur die Parteien im Parlament zur Auswahl.


----------



## brooker (Gestern um 12:58)

Es war mir klar, dass niemand hier auf die Äußerungen von Merkel und Cirac zu "Minsk 2" eingeht. Zeigen diese doch, welches Interesse des Westens hinter diesem Vertrag stand. Da ging es leider den Aussagen folgend nicht darum diesen Konflikt zu beenden, sondern lediglich darum, der Ukraine Zeit zu verschaffen sich für die Auseinandersetzung zu rüsten.

„Das Minsker Abkommen 2014 war der Versuch, der Ukraine Zeit zu geben, ...".

„Es war uns allen klar, dass das ein eingefrorener Konflikt war, dass das Problem nicht gelöst war, aber genau das hat der Ukraine wertvolle Zeit gegeben, ...“.

„Sie hat diese Zeit auch genutzt, um stärker zu werden, wie man heute sieht.“

Kurz nochmal der Inhalt von Minsk in eigenen Worten - wurde bereits ausreichend diskutiert:
Das Abkommen umfasst einen Waffenstillstand, den Abzug schwerer Waffen und die Einrichtung von Sicherheitszonen, überwacht von der Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit (OSZE). Die ukrainische Regierung verpflichtet sich, die Verfassung zu ändern, um einen Sonderstatus für Donezk und Luhansk zu ermöglichen und ihnen mehr Selbständigkeit zu gewähren.

Wer den Russen Vertragsbruch vorwirft, weil sie als erstes die Waffenruhe gebrochen haben sollen, die OSZE berichtete u.a. auch von Brüchen beider Seiten, beleuchtet nur einen Bruchteil. Denn hat die Ukraine ihren Beitrag zu Minsk 2 geleistet, damit Donezk und Luhansk ihren eigenen Weg gehen können? Leider nein und wir wissen nach den Aussagen auch warum.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 13:08)

Nightslaver,
danke für deine ausführliche Darstellung aber ich habe auch Gegenteilige gelesen was etwas her ist. Insgesamt bin ich der Auffassung dass Preussen so ziemlich das Übelste war was auf diesem Kontinent zu Stande kam, und erinnere mich an Dokus die im Aufstieg Preussens sogar den Vater des späteren Holocaust sehen. Die Preussen waren in so einigen Dingen fleißig scheint es und das ist kein Unsinn sondern schon für damals verdächtig ungeistlicher Zeitgeist. Jdfalls wird man genau in seiner Zeit fündig wenn man den Moment sucht ab dem Hass zwischen dem polnischen und deutschen Volk ausmachen will. Die 700 Jahre zuvor war man sich ggüber wesentlich geschmeidiger eingestellt. Bismark ist in der deutschen Geschichte schon sehr umstritten, auch wenn kein wahnsinniger Massenmörder wie manch andere aber ich bemesse ihn daran dass er ganze Völker auf seine Weise ausrotten wollte in seinem politischen Weltbild, was ihn nicht unbedingt zum Gentleman macht.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 13:08)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als jemanden dessen halbe Familie in Sachsen wohnt und der über mehrere Jahre mit einer Brandenburgerin zusammen war:
> Denen ging es auch nicht schlechter als mir fast an der Westgrenze.


Nun ja, ich habe Seitens meiner Frau Verwandte im ländlichen  Sachsen-Anhalt.
Sozial- und Freizeiteinrichtungen, aber auch Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten oder Arbeitsplätze sind im Vergleich zu Bayern oder meiner Wahlheimat Tirol Lichtjahre unter dem von mir subjektiven "Standard".


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer, weil er von den großen Parteien vergessen wird, eine rechtsextreme Partei wählt ist einfach nur ein Depp.
> Ist ja nicht so als gäbe es nur die Parteien im Parlament zur Auswahl.


Das klingt nach einer resignierenden Vorverurteilung.
Ich habe geschrieben:


compisucher schrieb:


> Weil alle Sachsen automatisch Neonazis sind *oder liegt es vielleicht doch an einer gescheiterten Politik?*


Die gescheiterte Politik bezieht sich in diesem Falle natürlich nicht nur auf die SPD, sondern auch auf das Spektrum einer Union bzw. z. B. Freie Wähler in 2021.
Der IST-Zustand ist aber ein Resultat einer verfehlten Politik der letzten 20-30 Jahre aller bürgerlichen Parteien, die es über Jahrzehnte weder im Wahlangebot noch in der Regierungsarbeit  geschafft haben, Alternativen anzubieten.
Nach jahrzehnter langer Fehlpolitik, den rechten Rand einzudämmen, jetzt von "Deppen" zu sprechen, ist halt auch zu kurz gesprungen...


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 13:15)

brooker schrieb:


> Es war mir klar, dass niemand hier auf die Äußerungen von Merkel und Cirac zu "Minsk 2" eingeht. Zeigen diese doch, welches Interesse des Westens hinter diesem Vertrag stand. Da ging es leider den Aussagen folgend nicht darum diesen Konflikt zu beenden, sondern lediglich darum, der Ukraine Zeit zu verschaffen sich für die Auseinandersetzung zu rüsten.
> 
> „Das Minsker Abkommen 2014 war der Versuch, der Ukraine Zeit zu geben, ...".
> 
> ...


Jeder Politiker kann sich 7 Jahre später hinstellen und seine harsch kritisierte Politik von damals schönreden.
Ich kann dir, als jemand der selber seit über 17 Jahren in der Berliner-CDU ist, sagen es war damals definitiv nicht ihr Ziel hinter Minsk 2.

Sie wollte keinen  möglichen großen offnen Konflik, mitten in Europa, auch wegen weiterer großer Zahlen an Flüchtlingen, in so einem Fall (Minsk 2 war 2015), aber vor allen weil sie die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen fürchtete, die dann weitere Sanktionen gegen Russland haben könnten und würden, die über die Lobby wirtschaftlicher Akteure auch immer sehr eindringlich an sie herrangetragen wurden und welche bereits die bis dahin verhängten Sanktionen (wegen u.a. der Krim) harrsch kritisierten.

Das heißt nicht das sie Russland gewählte Mittel gut fand, aber es ging dabei eben auch nie wirklich um das was die Ukraine selbst wollte, sondern nicht zuletzt aucg darum keine unbequemen Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen, die auch der CDU bei kommenden Wahlen Stimmverluste bringen könnten und ziemlich sicher hat sie Putin politisch auch immer ein gutes Stück weit unterschätzt, bzw. seinen Worten zu sehr vertraut.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 13:25)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> . Insgesamt bin ich der Auffassung dass Preussen so ziemlich das Übelste war was auf diesem Kontinent zu Stande kam


Verschobene Warnehmung


behemoth85 schrieb:


> und erinnere mich an Dokus die im Aufstieg Preussens sogar den Vater des späteren Holocaust sehen.


Oh mein Gott

Tipp für dich:
Sebastian Haffner Von Bismarck zu Hitler

Haffner war Jude und ist selbst vor den Nazis geflohen


compisucher schrieb:


> Der IST-Zustand ist aber ein Resultat einer verfehlten Politik der letzten 20-30 Jahre aller bürgerlichen Parteien, die es über Jahrzehnte weder im Wahlangebot noch in der Regierungsarbeit geschafft haben, Alternativen anzubieten.


Ja und deswegen sage ich ja auch, dass man durchaus verstehen kann, dass die von Union bis Linkspartei niemanden haben wollen und das ist trotzdem kein Grund AfD oder NPD zu wählen.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 13:29)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja und deswegen sage ich ja auch, dass man durchaus verstehen kann, dass die von Union bis Linkspartei niemanden haben wollen und das ist trotzdem kein Grund AfD oder NPD zu wählen.


Gut, DAS ist nun eine andere Argumentationsebene mit der ich d`accord gehe.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 13:34)

Topic:



> Der russische Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine verläuft aus Sicht des Kremls keineswegs planmäßig. Nun tauscht Verteidigungsminister Schoigu erneut den Oberbefehlshaber für die russischen Truppen dort aus.
> 
> Nach nur wenigen Monaten Amtszeit hat Russland erneut seinen Oberbefehlshaber für den Krieg gegen die Ukraine ausgewechselt. Verteidigungsminister Sergej Schoigu habe Generalstabschef Waleri Gerassimow zum neuen Kommandeur der russischen Truppen in der Ukraine ernannt, so das Verteidigungsministerium in Moskau. Der bisherige Kommandeur Sergej Surowikin, der den Posten erst im vergangenen Oktober übernommen hatte, solle Gerassimows Stellvertreter werden. Schoigu ernannte zudem noch zwei weitere Stellvertreter.
> 
> Zur Begründung hieß es, damit solle die Effektivität des Militäreinsatzes in der Ukraine gesteigert werden. Dort sieht sich Russland in dem seit rund elf Monaten andauernden Krieg mit Rückschlägen konfrontiert. Surowikin wird von russischen Medien "General Armageddon" genannt wegen Berichten über ein rücksichtsloses Vorgehen in früheren Konflikten.


Quelle: Kreml tauscht "General Armageddon" aus

Entweder werden russische Generäle vom Gegner umgebracht oder von der eigenen Führung ausgetauscht.


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 13:41)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic:
> 
> Quelle: Kreml tauscht "General Armageddon" aus
> 
> Entweder werden russische Generäle vom Gegner umgebracht oder von der eigenen Führung ausgetauscht.


Gehe davon aus, dass der "Erfolgsgeneral" aus Syrien aus der Schusslinie der Kritik soll und jemand anderes verheizt wird.


----------



## brooker (Gestern um 15:01)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jeder Politiker kann sich 7 Jahre später hinstellen und seine harsch kritisierte Politik von damals schönreden.
> Ich kann dir, als jemand der selber seit über 17 Jahren in der Berliner-CDU ist, sagen es war damals definitiv nicht ihr Ziel hinter Minsk 2.



Das ist deine persönliche Bewertung des Interviews, oder wie ist es zu werten? 

Woher hast du diese Info, dass es damals definitiv nicht ihr Ziel war?

Was machen wir dann mit der Aussage von Cirac?


----------



## compisucher (Gestern um 15:53)

brooker schrieb:


> Das ist deine persönliche Bewertung des Interviews, oder wie ist es zu werten?
> 
> Woher hast du diese Info, dass es damals definitiv nicht ihr Ziel war?
> 
> Was machen wir dann mit der Aussage von Cirac?


@brooker :
Der Versuch, der Ukraine bzw. "dem Westen" von hinten "Vertragsbruch" unterzuschieben und dadurch im Nachhinein einen Angriffskrieg zu legitimieren, kommt zumindest bei mir sehr merkwürdig rüber.

Auch weit vor Minsk war die Kernursache des Konflikts doch so, dass primär Nachkommen einer um 1920/30 aus Russland zwangsumgesiedelten russischen Minderheit im Donbas innerhalb eines souveränen Staates mindestens eine Autonomie, besser noch eine Eigenstaatlichkeit herzustellen.
Dieses Bestreben ruhte aus dem Zerfall der Sowjetunion her und der aus deren Sicht nicht korrekten Grenzführung.

Das ist prinzipiell OK, sofern es zivilisiert abgeht, um mal positiv  exemplarisch die Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen von Schottland anzuführen.

Ob dann alle russischstämmigen Einwohner es tatsächlich OK fanden, dass die Separatisten zu den Waffen griffen um mit Gewalt das Problem zu lösen, darf getrost bezweifelt werden.

Richtig "Pulver" in den Konflikt kam doch ursächlich dann aus der Tatsache heraus, dass Russland den Konflikt verdeckt und irgendwann ganz offen finanzierte und Waffen wie Kämpfer ins umstrittene Gebiet schickte.

Die Kernursächlichkeit bleibt also auch weit vor 2014 an der aggressiven Nachbarschaftspolitik Russlands gegenüber der Ukraine.

Im Prinzip wurde seit der Gründung der Ukraine von Russland versucht, einen dem Kreml genehmen Machthaber zu etablieren oder alternativ das Land zu destabilisieren.

Selbst das ist in gewissem Maßen legitim, das machen exemplarisch die USA, China, Indien, GB oder Frankreich genauso.

Der kritische Punkt ist doch, dass statt oo7 Bond einzusetzen, Putindepp auf die Idee gekommen ist, mitten in Europa a la Napoleon Gedächtnismarsch nach Westen eine riesige Armee zusammenzuziehen und einen souveränen Staat mit Kriegsterror zu überziehen.

Es ist also völlig Wuppe, was damals ein Chirac oder eine Merkel oder sonstwer insgeheim dabei gedacht hat.

Der Angriffskrieg hat neue Fakten geschaffen und wir sind in einer anderen Welt.

Russland hat sich trotz gewaltiger Armee als völlig unfähig erwiesen, irgendetwas Substanzielles zu erreichen.
Das Land ist nunmehr nicht nur wirtschaftlich, sondern auch militärisch weiter denn je entfernt um das zweifelhafte Prädikat Groß-/oder Supermacht sich an die Brust heften zu können,

Lachende Dritte sind zweifellos China, die klammheimlich zu einer echten Supermacht herangewachsen sind und immer noch die USA.
Da gabs sicherlich einige lachende Schenkelklopfer bei den Falken über der Tatsache, dass keine 20 Himars Raketenwerfer ausreichen, um mehreren Division der Russen praktisch zum Stellungskrieg zu zwingen.

Mit Sicherheit hört sich das eigenermaßen pervers an, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass China wie die USA extrem aufmerksam den Krieg verfolgen um eigene Rückschlüsse auf künftige Militärschwerpunkte zu setzen.
Dazu gehört mit Sicherheit auch die weitere Entwicklung von Drohnen gleich welcher Art.


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 18:14)

> 15:56 Uhr
> Grüne im EU-Parlament an Scholz: "Leopard 2"- Panzer an Ukraine liefern​
> Die Grünen im Europaparlament wollen Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz persönlich dazu drängen, zusammen mit anderen Ländern Kampfpanzer an die von Russland angegriffene Ukraine zu liefern. In einem Änderungsantrag der Grünen-Fraktion für einen Bericht zur EU-Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik heißt es, das Europaparlament fordere Scholz dazu auf "ein europäisches Konsortium relevanter europäischer Länder zu initiieren, um ohne weitere Verzögerung "Leopard"-2-Kampfpanzer an die Ukraine zu liefern". Über den Bericht stimmt das Plenum des Parlaments in der kommenden Woche ab. Grundsätzlich hatte sich das Parlament schon im Oktober dafür ausgesprochen, der Ukraine mit Kampfpanzern zu helfen.


Gerade die Grünen machen Druck. Hätte man früher nicht gedacht.



> 17:41 Uhr
> Kiew schickt Verstärkung und Nachschub nach Soledar und Bachmut​
> Die ukrainischen Truppen in den ostukrainischen Städten Bachmut und Soledar, die seit Tagen heftige russische Angriffe abwehren, erhalten Verstärkung und Nachschub. Auch werde den Soldaten dort jede benötigte Unterstützung gewährt, teilte Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj nach einer Sitzung des Generalstabs mit.


Die Kämpfe dort scheinen sehr schwer und schmutzig zu sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1SclASE9H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brooker (Gestern um 18:20)

compisucher schrieb:


> @brooker :
> Der Versuch, der Ukraine bzw. "dem Westen" von hinten "Vertragsbruch" unterzuschieben und dadurch im Nachhinein einen Angriffskrieg zu legitimieren, kommt zumindest bei mir sehr merkwürdig rüber.



Du vergisst dabei, dass Ostern noch in weiter Ferne liegt und deshalb heute nicht hinter jedem Busch ein Ei liegen muss.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 19:18)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gerade die Grünen machen Druck. Hätte man früher nicht gedacht.


Doch, wer war denn im Wahlkampf in der Ostukraine und hat Hilfe gefordert?


----------



## RyzA (Gestern um 19:32)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch, wer war denn im Wahlkampf in der Ostukraine und hat Hilfe gefordert?


Ich meinte noch weiter zurück. Da sind mir die Grünen eigentlich eher als Friedenspartei in Erinnerung geblieben.
Welche gegen bewaffnete Konflikte war.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 19:50)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meinte noch weiter zurück. Da sind mir die Grünen eigentlich eher als Friedenspartei in Erinnerung geblieben.
> Welche gegen bewaffnete Konflikte war.


Ja komm, aber seit Fischer als Außenminister sollte doch klar sein, dass die Grünen im Zweifel auf Waffen setzen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Gestern um 21:22)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Verschobene Warnehmung


Kommt ausser Gebrabbel auch mal was sinnvolles bei dir ?

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Quelle dafür dass Polen große Töne bei potentiellen Lieferungen von Leos spuckte und jetzt anhand deiner lustigen Meinung einen Rückzieher macht. Deine Meinung oder was du dir da zusammenreimst ist nicht gefragt sondern nur Fakten.


----------



## Nightslaver (Gestern um 22:03)

Ja ich weiß das nachfolgende ist offtopic, ich bitte es zu entschuldigen, aber ich halte es für wichtig, sowas nicht völlig unbesprochen im Raum stehen zu lassen.
Sofern es die Moderation trotzdem stört würde ich freundlich darum bitten es an andere / passendere Stelle zu verschieben.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nightslaver,
> danke für deine ausführliche Darstellung aber ich habe auch Gegenteilige gelesen was etwas her ist.


Bitte, solange es sachlich bleibt habe ich kein Problem solch eine konträre Meinung zu diskutieren.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Insgesamt bin ich der Auffassung dass Preussen so ziemlich das Übelste war was auf diesem Kontinent zu Stande kam, *und erinnere mich an Dokus die im Aufstieg Preussens sogar den Vater des späteren Holocaust sehen*.


Da würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, wer so einen Unsinn verbreitet?
Es gab zwar früher mal, die ersten Jahrzehnte, nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, die falsche Auffassung Preußens "extremer" Militarismus wäre Schuld am Ersten Weltkrieg und an Hitlers Machtergreifung und somit dem auch Zweiten Weltkrieg, sowie indirekt auch mit am Holocaust, das war auch mit ein Grund warum der preußische Staat 1945 dann endgültig zerschlagen wurde, aber dieser Blödsinn ist schon seit etwa  20-30 Jahren zunehmend von der Gechichtsforschung besser untersucht und öffentlich zurechtgerückt worden.

Das Militär nahm zwar in der preußischen (seit dem Soldatenkönig) und auch Gesellschaft des Deutschen Kaisereichs (bis 1918), eine große Gesellschaftliche Stellung ein, aber das war für die jeweilige Zeit absolut nicht ungewöhnlich und in vergleichbaren Formen auch in Frankreich und England zu finden, auch wenn es in Preußen und dem Deutschen Reich, länger anhielt, auch wegen seiner Autokratischen Regierungsform und besonders nach der großen Bedeutung des Militärs, für die Entstehung des Deutschen Einheitsstaates 1871.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Die Preussen waren in so einigen Dingen fleißig scheint es und das ist kein Unsinn sondern schon für damals verdächtig ungeistlicher Zeitgeist.


Was hat "preußischer Fleiß" bitte, in dem Zusammenhang, mit dem Holocaust zu tun, welcher vor allen "einfach nur" ein industriell durchgeplanter Massenmord war?

Für den Holocaust spielte kein Fleiß eine besondere Rolle, sondern vorrangig angesprochene Errungenschaften und Erfahrungen der Industrialisierung, nur mit "Fleiß" alleine wäre so ein Millionenfacher Mord nicht in diesem Zeifenster und "vergleichsweise geringen Personaleinsatz", in ganz Europa, während eines paralell noch laufenden Weltkriegs, zu bewerkstelligen gewesen (wie sich auch bis zur Wannseekonferenz zeigte).



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Jdfalls wird man genau in seiner Zeit fündig wenn man den Moment sucht ab dem Hass zwischen dem polnischen und deutschen Volk ausmachen will. Die 700 Jahre zuvor war man sich ggüber wesentlich geschmeidiger eingestellt.


Welche 700 Jahre?
Preußen existiert erst, als ein eigenständiges (deutsches) Staatsgebilde, seit etwa 1618 (damals noch als Brandenburg-Preußen), das sind etwa 405 Jahre.

Spannungen und Feindschaften existierten allerdings sowohl schon vor der Zeit (Deutschritter Orden und gegenüber dem HRE, welches "Schirmherr" des Ordens war und ebenso als gegenseitige Rivalität wahrgenommen wurde) und danach, auch wenn es einige Zeit noch eine Personalunion mit Polen gab, nachdem die Linie der Hohenzollern erloschen ist, bis etwa zum dreizigjährigen Krieg.

Gebietsansprüche existierten und Spannungen existierten aber auch schon damals und nicht erst seit Preußen, Östereich und Russland dann das damalige "Restpolen" unter sich aufteilten.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Bismark ist in der deutschen Geschichte schon sehr umstritten, auch wenn kein wahnsinniger Massenmörder wie manch andere aber ich bemesse ihn daran dass er ganze Völker auf seine Weise ausrotten wollte in seinem politischen Weltbild, was ihn nicht unbedingt zum Gentleman macht.


Niemand sagt das Bismarck "Weisenknabe" war, gerade wenn man sein Vorgehen und seine Haltung gegenüber Sozialisten und Gewerkschaften anschaut, es war damals allerdings völlig gängig "Minderheiten" zur "Assimilation bei der Sprache" zu zwingen, betraff die Sorben und andere auch lange, in vielen Staaten der Zeit und in Preußen fand darüber hinaus auch nie eine staatliche "Auslöschungsabsicht", der polnischen Kultur, abseits der Sprache, unter Bismarck, statt.

Es gibt zu dem Thema z.B. auch unter anderen ein sehr gutes Heft von Geoepoche, über das Ruhrgebiet und seine Geschichte und auch wie groß der polnische Einfluss, auf den Ruhrpott war (ahnen viele heute gar nicht mehr), wie er dort Namen von Straßen, Familiennamen und Geschäfte geprägt hat und die vielen polnischen Kulturvereine, die dort entstanden und betachtet auch die Versuche deutscher Ämter, die Polen zu "intigrieren / assimilieren", was aber nie eine richtig durchgeplante staatliche Geschichte war, als mehr die persönliche Initative / Aktionismus und das Weltbild in Teilen des "bürgerlichen Beamtentums".

Ansonsten war Preußen sogar lange einer der tolerantesten Staaten in Europa, für damalige Verhältnisse.
Es hat u.a. den Hugenoten, nach der Verfolgung und Vertreibung aus Frankreich, aufgenommen (1685) und war einer der ersten Staaten in "Nordeuropa", welcher bereits seit 1739 eine muslimische Gemeinde auf eigenen Grund hatte, sowie eine Moschee bereits seit 1732 besaß.

Auch viele und verschiedene preußische Reformen in Gesellschaft, Verwaltung, Bildung und Kultur waren lange sogar Vorbilder für andere Staaten, in Europa und  für die damalige Zeit immer wieder hochmodern.

Preußen daher als kriegslüsternden Staat und Blaupausenerfinder des Holocaust darzustellen ist schon mehr als eine unsinnige Ansicht, ohne damit und  dafür dich persönlich anprangern zu wollen und es dir vorzuwerfen, aber ist das sogar regelrecht auf Verschwörungsniveau.

Ansonsten, ich kann z.B. zu dem Thema, Juden in Preußen und dem Deutschen Reich, unter Wilhelm II., auch eine Ausarbeitung, der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste, des Bundestages empfehlen, einmal zu lesen.

Zudem möchte ich daraus gerne einmal folgende Stelle zitieren, welche eine allgemeine Übersicht gibt:


> Im seit 1871 bestehenden Deutschen Kaiserreich - dies gilt auch für die Regierungszeit
> Kaiser Wilhelms II. (1859-1941) von 1888 bis 1918 – bewahrte der Staat nach außen
> hin Neutralität. *So garantierte er* *zum Beispiel den Juden wie allen Bürgern Freiheit und
> Eigentum und gewährte ihnen gegen antisemitische oder antijüdische Ausschreitungen
> – die allerdings eher selten vorkamen - polizeilichen und militärischen Schutz.*



Das soll nicht bedeuten das Preußen Minderheiten und somit auch Juden, immer als vollständig gleichgestellte Bürger behandelte und entsprechend gerecht (besonders beim Zugang zum staatlichen Beamtendienst), aber Schutz von Leib und Leben, sowie freie Religionsausübung, war in Preußen und bis 1918, allen Minderheiten von Gesetz her zugesichert und auch weitestgehende Praxis.


----------



## hoffgang (Gestern um 22:12)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll denn da so viel kommen, dass es mit der iirc >30000 frischen, gut ausgerüsteten, (für russische Verhältnisse) gut trainierten Angreifern vom letzten Jahr vergleichbares Potential auf in echte Kampfkraft umsetzen könnte? Sicherlich steht zu befürchten, dass die Russen dieses mal effizienter wären. Aber wenige effiziente Russen sind auch nicht so viel bedrohlicher als sehr viele ineffiziente Russen.



Der Verlust an Gefechtsfahrzeugen tut Russland hier imho mehr weh als der Verlust an Soldaten. Man hatte letztes Jahr ein Fenster mit echt gutem Wetter für einen breit angelegten Angriff mit gepanzerten Verbänden - und hat dieses Fenster verstreichen lassen.

Interessant wird es, wenn es richtig kalt wird über mehrere Tage - was aktuell nicht danach aussieht - und ob Russland dann in der Lage ist breit anzugreifen. Beides mit deutlichen ? versehen. Die Wiederholung der Attacke von 2022 wäre komplett stupide, die Drohung der Wiederholung könnte aber wenigstens Marder / Bradleys binden welche die Ukrainer im Norden stationieren um dieser Bedrohung zu begegnen. 
Wird nämlich auch interessant zu sehen, ob die Ukrainer sich erlauben können ihre Kräfte aufzufächern.


----------



## Sparanus (Gestern um 23:50)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Kommt ausser Gebrabbel auch mal was sinnvolles bei dir ?


Ich habe dir einen Literaturtipp eines sehr angesehenen deutschen jüdischen Autors gegeben und ansonsten ist @Nightslaver zuzustimmen.


----------



## behemoth85 (Heute um 00:22)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe dir einen Literaturtipp eines sehr angesehenen deutschen jüdischen Autors gegeben und ansonsten ist @Nightslaver zuzustimmen.


Bravo, aber : 


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Quelle dafür dass Polen große Töne bei potentiellen Lieferungen von Leos spuckte und jetzt anhand deiner lustigen Meinung einen Rückzieher macht. Deine Meinung oder was du dir da zusammenreimst ist nicht gefragt sondern nur Fakten.


----------



## Sparanus (Heute um 00:25)

Wenn du das nicht als große Töne ansiehst ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## behemoth85 (Heute um 00:35)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht als große Töne ansiehst ist das nicht mein Problem.


Bravo, aber sagte ich schon. Sofern du den eigenen Gedankengang nicht begründen kannst würde ich sagen ist das schon dein Problem. Meines ist nur deine Falschaussage, aber die Tatsache dass du nach etlichen malen immernoch kein Beleg für große Töne hast nehme ich das mal als Beweis für deine blühende Fantasie. Fall abgeschlossen Wattson, ohne Meldung.


----------



## Sparanus (Heute um 00:41)

Ich habe gesagt, dass Polen die Lieferung erst ohne konkrete oder gar ungefähre Zahlen angekündigt hat. 
->große Töne
Dann kam man mit der Aussage, dass man nicht dutzende Leos liefern wird.
->zurückrudern

Kannst du anders interpretieren, aber das sind die Fakten.

P.S. Haben wir die Marder etc angekündigt ohne Zahlen zu nennen? Hmm
Haben die USA so einen Kommunikationsmove hingelegt? Hmm


----------



## behemoth85 (Heute um 01:08)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, dass Polen die Lieferung erst ohne konkrete oder gar ungefähre Zahlen angekündigt hat.
> ->große Töne


Wie können fehlende Zahlen, groß sein ??? Das schließt sich doch selbst aus..
Deine Erwartungen an den Weihnachtsmann waren vlt zu groß, aber dafür können Polen doch nichts lol



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann kam man mit der Aussage, dass man nicht dutzende Leos liefern wird.
> ->zurückrudern


Was hier zurückgerudert ist sind deine persönlichen Erwartungen die du dir aus dem Fingerhut gezaubert hast, mehr nicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du anders interpretieren, aber das sind die Fakten.


Das sind keine Fakten sodern nur deine lustige Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (Heute um 01:28)

Ich verweise wieder mal auf den Schulunterricht und das Kommunikationsmodell.

Fakten: 
Polen hat seine UdSSR Panzer abgegeben, hunderte.
Polen bekommt grade M1 und bald K2 KPz.
Polen wird daher auch seine Leos ausphasen.
Polen sagt immer wieder, dass Waffensystem Xy in der Ukraine grade wichtiger ist als hier.

Jetzt überleg mal warum viele von einer Zahl an Panzern ausgegangen ist mit der man zumindest einen Verband ausstatten kann.

Und das muss Kommunikationsprofis klar sein, dass das so verstanden werden kann.


behemoth85 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Fakten sodern nur deine lustige Meinung.


Bezüge sollte man schon herstellen können.


----------



## behemoth85 (Heute um 01:46)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bezüge sollte man schon herstellen können.


Eben, zB dass ein Frontstaat wie Polen unmöglich seine Kapazitäten stark reduzieren kann.  Um so beachtenswerter ist es dass so ein Land dennoch so viel liefert.


----------



## Sparanus (Heute um 02:39)

Ach noch so einer der meint Russland hätte die Kapazitäten die NATO anzugreifen, reih dich doch gleich mal bei den beiden ein.


----------



## behemoth85 (Heute um 02:50)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach noch so einer der meint Russland hätte die Kapazitäten die NATO anzugreifen, reih dich doch gleich mal bei den beiden ein.


Reihe du dich mal lieber gemäß deines Platzes ein, ganz weit hinten lol


----------

